#kubuntu 2005-05-23
<_simple> what's that last part
<psn> gdh: well konversation will probably support different languages when we get to scripting...
<John6000> :o
<John6000> your part of knovewrsation team?
<John6000> konverstion*
<psn> John6000: yup
<sirukin> ya know
<sirukin> nvm
<John6000> wow
* sirukin briefly was entertaining the notion of getting a pet penguin
<John6000> great program
<John6000> top notch
<John6000> keep the good work up
<_simple> there an official homepage for it?
<transgress> woohoo ubuntu on hp lappies
<John6000> ?
<John6000> link?
<transgress> slashdot.org
<John6000> oh
<John6000> more presice link
<transgress> it's the top damned article
<John6000> sorry
<psn> _simple: http://konversation.kde.org/
<sirukin> yeah
<sirukin> haha
<sirukin> I skimmed by it
* sirukin never noticed the "ubuntu" bit
<sirukin> it's usually, HP closes down, HP bought by Microsoft, Apple sues HP, blah
<transgress> sirukin: they already offer suse lappiews
<transgress> lappies
<transgress> have been for a while
<John6000> freedos
<John6000> what
<transgress> i run ubuntu on my hp pavilion with everything except for my memory card reader working
<John6000> wow
<John6000> they should bundle kubuntu with it instead
<stackover> i must dpkg -i in order to install .deb ?
<sirukin> yeah
<sirukin> Kde > most
<gdh> Why do all end uses refer to 'laptops' and all manufrs. / resellers refer to 'notebooks' ?
<transgress> just preference i think
<gdh> A PDA is a 'notebook' really...
<transgress> i just say lappy
<transgress> nah it's a flipbook
<sirukin> notebook sounds more professional
<gdh> ain't language great?
<gdh> pff
<sirukin> "omg check this 19" laptopz0r our!" < "19" Notebook!"
<gdh> omgwtfbbq!!??!!1!!111oneeleven!11
<sirukin> bbq?
<gdh> Yes, barbeque :)
<gdh> intended as a parody on 1337 =)
<sirukin> I see
<John6000> linus trovalus uses debian
<sirukin> Linus Torvalds
<John6000> yep
<psn> John6000: and KDE :)
<John6000> :D
<John6000> kde is the best
<sirukin> who cares what he runs anyway. do windows users care what bill gates runs?
<John6000> yes
<John6000> he runs longhorn
<John6000> or "billhorn"
<gdh> openoffice 2 has surpassed itself =) oowriter2 takes 1m 23 seconds to launch...
<gdh> ooo1 took about 15-20, and I thought that was fairly insane
<kkathman> gdh I hear that once 1.4 is final for Koffice it will be even better than OO, but I guess thats up to the reviewers :)
<gdh> kkathman: I would so love to belive that :)
<gdh> kkathman: The critical point being utterly transparent .doc / .xls  read/write  alas :/
<gdh> and it's always fallen down very badly in that dept from my brief testing
<gdh> pretty much any reasonably formatted doc I've had to use OOo, or even abiword
<kkathman> Well the early beta review I read, gdh, was that Koffice's implementation of the open document standard was lacking quite a bit
<gdh> kkathman: 'open document standard' ? that's what OpenOffice uses ?
<kkathman> and of course, there's no solving the font issues which seems to majorly plague Linux users temendously.
<gdh> I'm just talking about Office 97  and newer .doc / .xls :)
<gdh> i.e. been around for 7 years :)
<kkathman> gdh allegedbly, OO has a better implementation of the standard, but KOffice has more elements to be very much like a MS Office clone
<kkathman> *allegedly
<John6000> sunoffice has turned into openoffice hasnt it?
<gdh> If it means I can drop OOo at work, that's cool by me
<gdh> Sun StarOffice is a superset of OOo
<John6000> whats that mean
<gdh> you get a box, printed manual, some support and I think a database component (Adabas?)
<John6000> oh
<kkathman> Yes StarOffice isnt bad at all
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> its quiue ok
<kkathman> with KOffice you get alot of stuff
<John6000> yeah
<kkathman> but its definitely NOT ready for prime time
<John6000> and it compatible with MS office?
<kkathman> John6000: well, no not really, mainly because of the fonts issue
<John6000> oh
<kkathman> if you mean, can you take a doc in one and read it in the other...yes
<kkathman> but they wont look the same
<gdh> I wonder how long it'll be before the holy grail of interoperability is solved... native read/write of .MDB :))
<John6000> ok
<John6000> OOo is missing a acsess clone
<kkathman> gdh I dunno...MDB is a proprietary thing with Access, and even IT isnt interoperable with MS"s own SQLServer
<kkathman> so..go figure
<John6000> in OOo they wernt allowed to include the password save feature thing becase microssoft would not let them
<kkathman> I think Koffice has this component called Kexi that is an Access look alike
<gdh> kkathman: Yeh... or even a MDB reader than can at least shuffle form layouts instead of just a SQL dump...
<kkathman> Not sure, but maybe Kexi can do that, but prolly not natively....will need an open ODBC
<psn> gdh: kexi have started to work on mdb import... don't know how far they've come though
<gdh> psn: That's good to hear that it's planned / in progress rather than the aloof self-important attitude I see with too many open apps...
<kkathman> MDBs are not supposed to be universal per se, they are standalone...even by MS standards
<kkathman> For interoperability, one would well look to things like Oracle or MySQL for database especially the latter
<kkathman> MDB isnt and never will be the answer I dont believe
<gdh> We use Access just as a tabular frontend to a MySQL data source
<gdh> because it's much easier to use than giving people e.g. phpMyAdmin access
<kkathman> gdh right you can do that with ODBC right?
<gdh> kkathman: Yes.
<kkathman> I suppose you can do the same with MDB...I know you can in their .NET framwork..in fact its the only way you get to MDB in .NET
<gdh> tbh I think Access itself jsut creates a temporary 'user data source' before opening an .MDB
<gdh> rather than having one set of routines for 'internal' and another for ODBC
<kkathman> gdh well Access was really designed to be a point solution...and it got out of hand
<kkathman> by necessity because SQLServer was so bad
<gdh> It's never really fitted in properly to Office
<kkathman> SQLServer is a bit better now, but nowhere near prime time or enterprise quality
<gdh> it's always been a little bit removed..
<kkathman> right gdh
<gdh> It always felt like some 3rd party developed it - doesn't quite 'feel' the same as other MS apps
<kkathman> could be true...
<kkathman> but MS kinda "disowns" it to an extent now
<kkathman> since they push .NET, MDB just doesnt fit in to their strategic direction
<kkathman> they provide the bridge, sure, but they want you on SQLServer
<John6000> winfs in longhorn is only to make linux more "uyncompatible"
<_nate> access = lame
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> in school you have to be tought the MS way word,excel,powerpoint,acsess
<_nate> i had to use it for a network information database in my last job
<_nate> it was so useless, it tied your hands at every corner
<John6000> yeah
<kkathman> John6000: I doubt that, since Linux developers can easily and farily quickly adapt to that. Since they can, why would MS spend so much on a new file technology?
<Hussam> where do I place a symlink of libjavaplugin_oji.so to get jave to work in konqueror?
<gdh> I tried to make a couple of simple relational dbases in it with simple forms/macros and drove myself potty over it
<gdh> ened up just writing the usual shit in PHP...
<John6000> ms are making a new filessytem
<_nate> yeah, much easier writing your own frontend than using access
<John6000> it must be hard to make FS drivers
<gdh> sure Linux NTFS support is still read-only.. 
<kkathman> right I know they are, but I DOUBT they are doing that to make it hard for Linux users :) LOL
<_nate> we don't even have ntfs down perfectly yet
<gdh> why bother with winfs?
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> just to stop linux compatiblity
<kkathman> No
<kkathman> no way
<John6000> or not
<kkathman> thats a bad premise John6000 
<John6000> ok
<Hussam>  winfs is not a filesystem, it an indexing service that requiers NTFS
<John6000> oh
<John6000> stupid me
<John6000> i thought it was a FS
<John6000> oh well
<kkathman> Linux users make up less than 1% of the worldwide user base....you dont create a new technology to keep less than 1% from doing something :)
<_nate> *cough Beagle cough*
<John6000> Hussam is a windows developer GET HIM
<John6000> not really
<Hussam> John6000: lol
<Hussam> anybody know where I can place a symlink of libjavaplugin_oji.so so java can work in konqueror?
<kkathman> Hussam: maybe /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<kkathman> I forget where mine is...I think its /usr/local/bin
<kkathman> hey Diablo-D3  :)
<Hussam> kkathman: ok thanks
<Diablo-D3> hey
<Diablo-D3> afk
<gdh> I didn't hink Konq usese the Mozilla plugin system for Java
<gdh> it runs the 'java' commandline client in some weird way
<kkathman> gdh it can...like for flash
<gdh> that just seems to work..
<John6000> in kde 3.4 they tryed to make konkeror look like firefox
<kkathman> yeah true that gdh, but I dont use Konq as a browser anyway
<gdh> Yes I know it /can/ run Mozilla-compat plugines for flash/acroread et al =)
<kkathman> I need to figure out how to get a default printer for linux to use the printer on my main win box :)
<kkathman> that should be interesting
<Diablo-D3> <gdh> I didn't hink Konq usese the Mozilla plugin system for Java
<kkathman> I did it once before, but forget how I did it :)
<Diablo-D3> it doesnt
<Diablo-D3> it runs the jvm directly
<gdh> Diablo-D3: No nor I.
<Diablo-D3> infact, its the only thing konq doesnt use nsplugins
<gdh> Ah, click. :)
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: yep I think all browsers have to run it directly in fact
<gdh> ETOOMUCHBEER
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: ns doesnt
<Diablo-D3> afk
<Tm_T> tez
<Tezkah> hey
<kkathman> howdy Tezkah 
<kkathman> hey Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> hi kkathman 
<Tezkah> dang, xchat
<Tezkah> why do you make my text a different color?
<Tm_T> Tezkah: ?
<Tm_T> yay, my first real article in my blog \o/
<Tm_T> "real"
<Tezkah> my text in xchat shows up as dark gray
<Tm_T> hah
<Tezkah> on black
<Tm_T> use irssi ;p
<Tezkah> that would be too easy
<Tezkah> actually, more difficult
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> difficult?
<Tezkah> as I've been messing up connecting to multiple servers
<Tezkah> freenode connects fine, autoidentifies and such
<Tm_T> ok
<Tezkah_> I bet I'd just have to add my other network again
<Tm_T> heh, why you shut your client?
<Tezkah> both are open
<Tezkah_> okay, irssi.org
<Tm_T> I mean, if do it once, where's the problem?
<Tezkah_> what do you mean?
<Tezkah_> ohhh I get it
<pussfeller> whats a cli client that plays wavs
<nessmuk> a friend needs to know how to get monitor resolution up from 1024x768 to 1280x1024. Is there a file he can edit to add that resolution?
<Tm_T>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nessmuk> thnx, Tm_T
<kkathman> dum de dum dum
<kkathman> uawm
<kkathman> er yawn
<_simple> i used kynaptic to install alsa-base and everything, but why can't i do alsaconf
<Tm_T> kkathman: wazzup
<Tezkah> Jones Soda
<Tezkah> its like Linux in Soda form
<Tezkah> except
<Tezkah> not OpenCola
<sirukin_> hehe
<Tm_T> _simple: you installed alsaconf?
<sirukin> Jones Soda is cool
<sirukin> they are the active
<sirukin> t3h
<Tm_T> uuh
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<morten> .... Last time i was here... someone said something about an alternativ system-status-program-thingie... called To-anus or something like that.. anyone know a program called something like that ?
<kkathman> lol
<morten> Guess not... nighty night!
<Tm_T> anus mentioned ;--p
<kkathman> yes there is morten
<Tm_T> you mean Torsmo =)
<kkathman> trying to remember that name tho
<morten> *bounce*
<kkathman> I use superkaramba
<sirukin> SUPERKARAMABA!
<sirukin> hmm
<kkathman> yah thats it
<Tm_T> TORSMO!
<kkathman> tosrmo
<morten> Think I'll try that one
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> I use SK for my monitor
<sirukin> I'd like to see a kubuntu-look.org
<Tm_T> sirukin: kde-look.org is enough ;p
<sirukin> no...
<Tm_T> oh yes
<sirukin> people uploading distro specific packages fuck kde-look.org up good.
<[freebsd> SuperKaramba is t3h shiz
<kkathman> torsmo is ok, but it refreshes too drastically
<transgress> is .flac F/OSS?
<kkathman> SK is much nicer and looks good too :)
<morten> .... Just heard that Superkaramba shoutld be.... what we would descripe as "heavey loade".... unhealthy eyecandy :P
<morten> and Torsmo is more like an apple :D
<transgress> superkaramba doesn't run hard at all on my computer
<kkathman> morten I have two SK apps running and my CPU idles at around 3%
<transgress> yeah mine is idling at around 6% with a lot of stuff running
<kkathman> but some of the SK apps are killers
<transgress> well some of the stuff for it doesn't make the entire thing that way
<kkathman> I have IRC, two shells, konq, Opera, And Gaim all running
<morten> ... opera.. never really understood why anyone would use that browser..
<transgress> psi, two irc's, 3 shells, konq, SK, amarok running
<kkathman> its fast morten, thats why
<transgress> me either morten 
<morten> That banner in the top is soooo annoying :P
<transgress> last benches i saw, had it clocked lower than FF
<morten> And... I just hate the way it's build...
<transgress> and konq for that matter
<kkathman> no banners for me :)
<transgress> pirate!
<morten> konq is imo (think thats the way of shorten the words in my oponopn (which i can't spell either)) a horrible as well :P
<kkathman> now how do you know Im a pirate?
<transgress> i try to limit my proprietary software to unreal and jacked drivers for my wifi
<kkathman> pirate!
<transgress> kkathman: because who in their right mind pays for a browser?
* Tezkah finally used the powerful gui editing tool of emacs to make IRSSI happy
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> transgress: I didnt
<kkathman> not one cent
<transgress> okay then
<kkathman> so if I didnt pay for it then i must be a pirate is that it?
<transgress> did you find it in a dumpster somewhere?
<kkathman> well, now think for a second and see if you can think of another reason why it might be free to me :)
<kkathman> no, but a nice guess :)
<transgress> what's a good cd ripper that will rip to ogg?  and flac...
<transgress> because you pirated it?
<kkathman> seriously, I got it from a friend who bought it and he gave it to me because he no longer wanted to use it
<transgress> you have a friend that payed for a browser?
<transgress> eww
<kkathman> hehe yep
<transgress> i prefer to be a hermit
<kkathman> but I prefer Firefox to them all
<Tezkah> note to self, always listen to Tm_T 
<Tezkah> he is smrt
<kkathman> Opera has its moments
<Tezkah> and I really like Konqueror on KDE
<transgress> i like firefox, but i wish it weren't gtk, and i really wish ubuntu would recompile the damned package to not require gnome support
<kkathman> transgress: yeah I agree with that
<kkathman> I got my version directly from mozilla tho, and didnt do an apt-get
<sirukin> qt <3
<transgress> i think that was just a fucking asshole move... yeah i have the binary from mozilla
<transgress> but i'd still prefer to be able to apt it
<kkathman> yep..more reliable for sure
<transgress> for the two sites that require it over konq
<Tezkah> I have the CSS adblocking set up in konq
<Tezkah> not as good as adblock on Firefox
<kkathman> I dont like Konq as a browser, but will admit I never really spent a LOT of time getting into its capabilities
<Tm_T> Tezkah: ??
<transgress> i just turned it to smart control javascript popups and haven't had a big problem with popups
<Tezkah> irssi is good
<transgress> yes it is
<Diablo-D3> hey Tezkah 
<Diablo-D3> khtml is getting adblock real soon now
<sirukin> imho, kde should begin individulizing applications for kde.
<sirukin> I've had enough of this naming every application with a k in it.
<kkathman> sirukin:  lol
<Tezkah> Diablo-D3: neat, yeah, I have most ads blocked using a CSS file
<Tezkah> but khtml is fast and nice
<Tezkah> its like how IE would be if it wasn't crap
<brosio> help i can't play mp3 sound with noatun... noatun works only with .ogg .. any idea to solve ?
<kkathman> uhm get a converter mp3 -> ogg ??
<transgress> brosio: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kkathman> or try amarOK
<kkathman> hehe
<transgress> amarok won't play it either... he needs the plugins for it
<Diablo-D3> sirukin: gnome does the same thing
<kkathman> for mp3?
<kkathman> mine mp3s play fine in amarOK
<Tm_T> no, amaroK needs only sound engine like gstreamer
<Tezkah> I had to install amaroK-engines
<sirukin> yeah
<kkathman> right Tm_T 
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> and engine uses plugins etc
<Diablo-D3> why the fuck would you convert mp3 to vorbis?
<Diablo-D3> thats insane
<sirukin> Kde would fare much better if every application was emphasized not on it's association with kde but based on it's own merits.
<kkathman> I was joking :)
<Diablo-D3> sirukin: then it fails
<kkathman> hehe
<sirukin> that's imho
<Tm_T> sirukin: ehh, youre funny =)
<Diablo-D3> sirukin: please understand how kde works before you try to change it
<kkathman> guess a dry sense of humor gets the hardliners a bit on edge
<sirukin> I'm not trying to change it, but qt is a much better api than gtk
<Tezkah> I would die for KDE
<Tezkah> in fact
<Tezkah> I have
<Tm_T> I breath bad humor o/ =)
<Tezkah> but the power of KDE brought me back
<kkathman> well ok on that Tezkah 
<sirukin> gnome...is campy.
<brosio> transgress, so i must add the repository then ?
<Diablo-D3> I wouldnt die for kde
<Diablo-D3> I mean, kde > *, but its far from perfect
<sirukin> I never said it was perfect, but it isn't slow by default.
<Tezkah> woot
<Tezkah> there we go
<Tezkah> broken flash drives ahoy
<sirukin> haha
<Tezkah> I had to pull the screen up
<Tezkah> its a stupid mp3 player
<Tezkah> screen glass is shattered
<Tezkah> li'l LCD screen
<Tezkah> 125mb free
<Tezkah> I think I can install ubuntu on there
<Tezkah> brb
<Diablo-D3> lol
<sirukin> IBM should begin shipping notebooks with Kubuntu
<Tm_T> haha
<sirukin> that'd be sexy.
<brosio> anyone could help ?
<kkathman> sirukin: not likely
<Tezkah> too bad IBM sold off its computer division
<sirukin> not likely, but it'd be hot.
<transgress> brosio: did you ask something?
<brosio> transgress, yes i read the page but i don't find a solution to my problem
<kkathman> Lenovo isnt that far removed from IBM tho
<Tezkah> just... in another country
<Tezkah> they'll still be called thinkpads though
<kkathman> when you buy their products they still have IBM on them too :)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> and yes they are still called Thinkpads :)
<transgress> oh... umm... iuno... look for an xmms-mp3 plugin... i know it needs one...
<transgress> i thought it came w/ it by default... 
<kkathman> the people with the money are going with RedHat tho
<brosio> transgress, with xmms works
<brosio> only noatun not works
<transgress> brosio: noatun, isn't that a gnome package?
<psn> transgress: nope
<transgress> hmm
<Tm_T> \sh: ping
<brosio> transgress, if is a gnome package
<brosio> sure that i'm asking here...
<brosio> is the default kde player...
<_nate> anyone know how to get around a channel ban?
<Tm_T> _nate: if you're banned, take a lesson
<kkathman> _nate: uhmm you got banned somewhere?
<Tm_T> there must be a good reason to it
<transgress> i don't even have that 
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> usually you cant get around it, unless you have access to a shell account, or have another domain..most bans are fairly specific to you and your domain
<kkathman> it might be just temporary tho
<Tm_T> kkathman: I normally ban *!*@*.it :p
<kkathman> unless you burned a bridge
<kkathman> Tm_T hard to do that cuz that hits too many people
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, in my case it's only a good thing
<kkathman> that ban pretty much eliminates anyone from Italy
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> yes =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: but I use it only in spesific channels
<Tm_T> kkathman: in IRCnet
<Tezkah> like #anti-italy
<Tm_T> Tezkah: not really, but local channels, if some italians come there, they are in wrong place or spammers
<Tezkah> heh, I see
<Tezkah> but those Canadians...
<Tezkah> .ca for banned, everywhere!
<sirukin> wghat?!?!
<sirukin> go canada!
<Tm_T> ?
<Tezkah> oh wait, its not that obvious
<Tm_T> haha
<Tezkah> I'm in Canada
<Tm_T> no it's not
<Tezkah> but I have a .net hostmask
<sirukin> :p
<sirukin> does freenode block tor?
<_nate> I got banned because someone took over our channel
<_nate> not cuz i did anything stupid
<_nate> and i want the freakin channel back
<_nate> how do i op myself in a new channel?
<Morandir> anyone have any experience on setting up  a RAID0 with ubuntu?
<Tm_T> _nate: you are op if you create channel
<_nate> Tm_T: But i'm not, and i'm the only one in the channel
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> what network?
<_nate> irc.gamesurge.net
<Tm_T> hmm, ok, maybe that network have it's own methods ;)
<Tm_T> can't help, sorry
<_glenda> hmmm
<kkathman> _nate if you are the only one there, you usually are the op
<_glenda> where do you change any graphics settings in kde?
<kkathman> some networks' channels have an autobot that only ops those that have passwords
<kkathman> _glenda: try the control center
<_nate> kkathman: i'm not, gamesurge requires registration
<_glenda> kkathman: where at in control center...sorry this is Cybermagellan on his wifes Mac...I usually use GNOME
<kkathman> ok, you see the K at the far left end of the menu bar...click that, then choose control center
<kkathman> then Appearance & Themes
<_glenda> I'm there
<kkathman> are you trying to change your screen resolution tho?
<transgress> Liz4rd: what's up?
<Tm_T> flap
<Liz4rd> transgress: nm, updating thigns
<_glenda> looks like a windows box would work on 256bit colors
<_glenda> ok, fixed it....
<_glenda> it's the gamma settings
<Tezkah> I cannot leave the confines of KDE
<Liz4rd> :P
* Nomikos pings sladen
<Nomikos> hmm.. anyone know if, when you install Kubuntu-desktop on hoary, you can get back to Gnome?
<Tezkah> yep
<Nomikos> cool. how :)
<Tezkah> just choose GNOME from the KDM or GDM
<Tezkah> when you log in
<Tezkah> speaking of which, I'm just about to go into GNOME
<Nomikos> aah... ok, at the loginscreen there appears a menu?
<Tezkah> yes
<Nomikos> nice
<Tezkah> look for "session type"
* Nomikos installs kubuntu-desktop
<Tezkah> oh shit
<Tezkah> this isss no good
<Tezkah> when I choose GNOME from KDM
<Tezkah> it just doesnt load
<Tezkah> ps aux shows that gnome-session is loading
<Nomikos> hmmm.. :-)
<Nomikos> i think it's a ruse by KDE to try and keep you on their desktop :-)
<Tezkah> heh
<Tezkah> its working!
<Tezkah> there we go!
<Nomikos> ooh good - so it just took some time then?
<Tezkah> just had to kill
<Tezkah>  /usr/bin/ssh-agent
<Tezkah>  /usr/bin/dbus/launch
<Tezkah> --exit with session /usr/bin/gnome-session
<Tezkah> I love that I know the multiple TTY things though
<Tezkah> or I'd be screwed
<Nomikos> i'll ... be sure to visit here again if i have the same issue! :-) know my way around, but..
<transgress> wow... account to suicidegirls.com was one of my wisest yet
<Tm_T> hm?
<_simple> man...what's the fix if you installed the update for kbdelis or whatever :/
<luke_> _simple --- topic
<_simple> ah
<_simple> fantastic ty sir
<luke_> :)
<Tm_T> :)
<_simple> i see all this talk about it
<_simple> and was all wtf oO i installed it..
<Tm_T> simple ansfer to simple
<_simple> but i just rebooted
<_simple> and see what it was
<_simple> yeah, obviously it was a sticky topic and would be in the topic, i'm not too bright until the obvious question is answered though
<Nomikos> hmm.. is that a script i have to run after installing kubuntu desktop?
<luke_> how long have ubuntu and kubuntu been around? they can't be very old, hoary is only their second release
<_simple> hah, i dont' know what to do with the .sh?
<luke_> just double click on the file _simple
<_simple> runs with "less"?
<_simple> as default
<luke_> sudo sh kdelibs-debug.sh     run that in the directory of the .sh file
<Tm_T> luke_: well, ubuntu is ~18months old and Kubuntu mauch younger
<_simple> yeah
<Tm_T> luke_: afaik
<luke_> what is afaik?
<Nomikos> "As Far As I Know"
<luke_> ok
<luke_> it's a really young distro huh
<kakalto> has anyone here had problems clearing cache in opera?
<luke_> nah havn't used opera sorry
<shiv> i just installed unrar program from kynaptic , where is it how do I unrar a file
<Tezkah> kakalto: what happens?
<kakalto> Tezkah, as root, it crashed on me...
<Tezkah> why where you running as root?
<kakalto> to test something
<kakalto> but as normal user, it either a) doesn't clear or b) reloads my site improperly
<Tezkah> ah
<Tezkah> you can try ctrl+f5
<kakalto> kk
<Tezkah> theres also options in there... check for new version
<kakalto> uhhh
<Tezkah> I forget, I uninstalled it too =(
<Tezkah> like, Opera's options
<kakalto> ctrl+f5 switches virtual desktops
<Tezkah> one of them is "Check For New Version Of Page..."
<Tezkah> oh man, Windows talking
<kakalto> HERETIC!
<kakalto> nah, I forgive ya ;)
<Tezkah> I'll find the equivilant
<Tezkah> hmm
<Tezkah> Ctrl + R or "F5" it syas
<Tezkah> weird
<Tezkah> I know I'd get that too
<Tezkah> I'd open up a forum
<Tezkah> and it'd say no new posts
<Tezkah> and then there would be more posts
<kakalto> thanks....
<kakalto> but, the strange thing is that my site isn't displaying the way I want it to...
<kakalto> in konqueror it displays proper
<kakalto> in Internet explorer, it's almost correct
<kakalto>  but ff and opera are a little screwed
<Tezkah> ah
<Tezkah> yeah, doesn't sound like an Opera issue
<kakalto> hang on a minute...
<kakalto> it displays the same in everything now...
<kakalto> I know what the problem is
<kakalto> lol, making web pages is interesting...
<luke_> haha it sure is
<Tezkah> I love the command line
<gege> salut!!   exciste t-il un channel Kubuntu fr ??
<luke_> has anyone ever had a problem with firefox asking for a profile and then saying that the deafault profile is in use? so you have to delete that one and make another one?
<Nomikos> well.. interesting but back to Ubuntu, KDE has too many buttons for me ;-)
<Cybermagellan> LOL...finally got my wifes Mac up and running with Kubuntu
<Morandir> >_< can you have multiple raid arrays on two drives? we cant seem to get KU to recgonize /home and the swap
<kkathman> hmm..
<kkathman> hey kakalto... why would you design your site to Konqueror standards?
<kkathman> Opera is a good standard to use though, because they allegedly claim to support only W3C compliant syntax
<Liz4rd> allegedly 
<kakalto> kkathman, I didn't, I simply designed it
<transgress> i have hopes that the next konq update will be a big one... to be up there with safari at least...
<kakalto> I didn't have any particular standards in mind, apart from w3c
<Liz4rd> firefox is becoming increasingly popular
<kkathman> but personally I design sites and make sure they run in IE and Mozilla...if they do I got 99+% of the world
<kakalto> konqueror just happened to display it well
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> that's what I'm doing
<kakalto> well, w3c first, firefox, then ie
<luke_> what about internet explorer, it may suck, but it's what most people use
<transgress> i don't/can't design my site for IE, because i don't keep a windows box on hand
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> transgress, wine!
<kkathman> luke_:  yep you cant ignore it
<kakalto> that's what I use
<transgress> kakalto: i don't keep crap software on hand either
<kakalto> I installed ie6 with some special script...
<kakalto> :P
<kkathman> use lots of CSS and keep it to low CSS2 and you got most of it tackled
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> glad I'm doing something right :D
<kkathman> transgress: well if you do it for a living, its nice to test it on IE
<transgress> eh i don't design for a living... and i definitely don't design for crap software
<kkathman> but then its not that hard to keep the design to the lowest common denominator either
<luke_> you have to make the site for the people viewing it
<kkathman> transgress: well since you dont design for a living, that explains the last part :)
<kkathman> you design for the market and like it or not, most people use IE
<transgress> kkathman: you can have standards and still make a living... kind of like i still get laid, but don't date ugly chicks... 
<kkathman> at least if you are a professional designer :)
<kakalto> if I had a real choice, I would block ie users
<kakalto> but I don't
<kkathman> yep use standards and yer ok
<Liz4rd> :P
<transgress> when i make sites i just try to go with w3c
<kakalto> not necessarily
<kakalto> (to kkathman 
<kkathman> w3c and low CSS2
<kakalto> I made an image height: 100%; and ie only shows it for about 2 pixels
<kakalto> how do you confuse that?!
<kkathman> thats not an ie problem Im sure
<kkathman> remember that there are always multiple ways to use CSS to accomplish the job
<kakalto> then why does 3 other engines I tried show 100% of the page
<kakalto> how do I make an image go from the top of the page to the bottom?
<kkathman> some engines support high CSS2
<kkathman> you stay away from CSS and HTML that varies from browser to browser if possible
<kkathman> what I cant understand is why there are still people on IE4 and Netscape 3 or something like that
<kkathman> I refuse to program to that level
<kakalto> 0_o
<Liz4rd> i agree i'm a website designer my self and i really dont want to make it so EVERY poor soul can view it properly
<kkathman> its a lose lose propostition actually
<kkathman> I match my target audience with the way I will deploy
<Liz4rd> yeah, i ran a graphic design site for along time and i had to be really current or els I would look bad :P
<kkathman> if its a business site that needs to attract a high clientelle, I will code to 1024x768 cuz if you got less you aint who we want seeing the site anyway :)
<Liz4rd> :P i always made it 1024x768 or higher
<Liz4rd> i love high resolution and most designers do aswell
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> the stats say thats the way to go
<shiv> I have crossover office 4.0, how do I associate my .exe files on the windoze partition to run with it?
<kkathman> if you are CNN yeah you can go low to 800x600
<Liz4rd> wine?
<shiv> do I need wine with crossover?
<kkathman> shiv...yes it will need it
<Liz4rd> yeah CNN has alot of old people viewing it as well as poor schools :P
<kkathman> but when you install crossover, you'll get it
<Liz4rd> so they need to
<kkathman> right Liz4rd 
<kkathman> shiv I'd advise against crossover tho
<kkathman> Im not that keen on wine either to be honest :)O
<shiv> :(
<shiv> I already installed crossover
<Liz4rd> cant wait to i recive kubuntu i wanna try it 
<shiv> nut am not able to associate my old exe files with it
* Liz4rd is running slackware
<kkathman> shiv: I never got crossover to be able to install anything of value to me so I uninstalled it AND wine
<shiv> I used xandros before with trial crosover
<shiv> it already had the files associated
<kkathman> Liz4rd: thats a distro I would have loved to try
<shiv> so I never had this problem before
<luke_> xandros sucked ass
<shiv> lol
<shiv> it wasn't bad but suely kubuntu rules
<Liz4rd> slackwares a dream
<Liz4rd> i love it
<Liz4rd> was one of my firsts distros
<Liz4rd> but i dont have a whole lot of box
<kkathman> so I've heard
<luke_> how many install cds does slackware have?
<Liz4rd> 2
<kkathman> My impression was that slack was like gentoo...very techie oriented and used alot for compiling
<Liz4rd> its really easy to
<kkathman> but that may be mistaken
<Liz4rd> lol oh god no
<kkathman> kewl
<Liz4rd> to installa program all you would do is download a dar file and go " installpkg filename.tar
<kkathman> but I DO know its light on the box
<Liz4rd> and bam
<Liz4rd> tar*
<shiv> I also have other issue, kcheckgmail keeps saying bad username and password
<shiv> anybody used that before?
<Liz4rd> for slackware stuff talk to transgress :)
<Liz4rd>  and try to bugg him 
<Liz4rd> for me
<Liz4rd> :D
<transgress> what?
<kkathman> lol
<Liz4rd> oh nothign
<Liz4rd> go back to working :D
<transgress> you install .tgz files on slack not .tar
<kkathman> I try not to bug transfress...he's a heavyweight and doesnt like us peons :)
<Liz4rd> oop .tgz thats right
<kkathman> see what I mean Liz4rd  :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Liz4rd> :P
<transgress> i'm so not even near a heavyweight... heh...
<kkathman> j/k transgress  :) you've been a great help :)
<transgress> but it's all good... because i have loads of pictures of naked girls with tattoos
<Liz4rd> you should see him attempt to yell over jabber
* kkathman hacks into transgress machine to see da girls
<Liz4rd> lol he's pround of that
<kkathman> I got naked anime girls does that count?
<kkathman> j/k :)
<transgress> http://irclikelife.com/hi.png <-- Liz4rd 
<Liz4rd> lol ssh to transgresspron.he.is.a.nerd.org username: pronboy pass: ipopedatent
<kkathman> rof
<kkathman> rof
<kkathman> ugh
<transgress> hmm... rm -rf /home/polorix ... wonder what that does...
<Liz4rd> lmfao thast one i got to write down
<Liz4rd> FUCK YOU MAN
<Liz4rd> :P
<transgress> i'm just fucking with you... you know i wouldn't do that
<Liz4rd> :P i know
<transgress> you can always have a shell on my box
<transgress> cause it's kind of kinky like that
<Liz4rd> ok set it up
<transgress> you have a shell remember?
<Liz4rd> cuz you know i'm all for kinky
<Liz4rd> on the server yes
* kkathman averts his eyes
<Liz4rd> I WANT ON YOUR MAIN BOX
<transgress> i don't open my desktop to ssh... i keep it hidden
<Liz4rd> dam you
<transgress> i can't even ssh it when i'm gone
<Liz4rd> fine your cut off
<Liz4rd> :P
<transgress> fine.  well i have a girl coming over tomorrow!  so there!  i don't need you!
<Tm_T> kkathman: what happens here?
<Tm_T> :o
<Liz4rd> :O :( oh no you didnt
* Liz4rd 's password has changed (F U)
<kkathman> what happens where?
<kkathman> Tm_T ??
<Liz4rd> :D
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> forget :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/amaroksplash_001_small.png
<kkathman> uhm  ok
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/amaroksplash_002a_small.png
<kkathman> nice graphic I guess
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> what are you asking Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> nothing =)
<kkathman> so am I right that you cant use a nautilus file manager under KDE?
<transgress> use konq
<transgress> kkathman: you could... but i don't see why
<kkathman> I know but Im asking a technical questions
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> just wondered
<Liz4rd> think i could install xfce4 on kubuntu?
<transgress> not to mention it may start up some gnome crap
<transgress> you can
<Tm_T> Liz4rd: sure
<transgress> install xfce4
<Liz4rd> ok good
<transgress> but i don't see why
<transgress> ;)
<kkathman> This new Dell-Eazel alliance ... they are looking to simplify the Linux interface and it looks like they are standardizing on Nautilus :(
<Liz4rd> hey, a guy can use other WM's if he wants !
<Liz4rd> :P
<transgress> fuck dell... 
<Liz4rd> i agree
<Liz4rd> czu you nkow
<kkathman> Hey at least Dell is breaking ranks transgress
<Liz4rd> "DUDE! YOUR GETTING A DELL"
<transgress> trying to simplify linux... by removing choices... removes the largest advantage to linux
<kkathman> transgress: but you cant deny the fact that in order for Linux to gain more acceptance there have to be changes made in useability
<kkathman> I mean, Linux holds less than 1% of the total OS installs in the world. Thats not likely to change until some strides are made in many areas.
<Liz4rd> therfor stooping to MS's level?
<transgress> the fact that you feel linux has useability problems when compared to windows... gives me a headache
<luke_> having the  'choice' to use linux and do what you like with it, is whats good about linux. havn't you noticed that every computer with windows looks and acts the same?
<transgress> the fact that you have to do registry hacks just to remove certain things is not useability
<kkathman> transgress: not me personally, but the market in general
<transgress> it's just like switching to a mac... it's not useability problems... it's learning something new.
<kkathman> I absolutely agree but how many people do you think REALLY do registry hacks?
<kkathman> the geeks do, but the average person doesnt
<Liz4rd> :O !! i
<transgress> kkathman: well then set someone up on gnome or kde and let them have at it... those same people will never need to learn about using nautilus and konq... 
<Liz4rd> i'b been labled
<transgress> we don't need standards... and cutting out of options by companies trying to bring linux up... because they aren't... they are tearing it down.
<Liz4rd> i'v*
<kkathman> transgress: I'd love to...What I'd like to see is a great movement at lower grade levels to introduce Linux...its the only way to train a new generation.  Only people like Michael Dell have the muscle to attempt that
<kkathman> so I dont condemn him at all
<kkathman> he's breaking ranks...and in a big way...to the tune of 100 millions
<kkathman> not bad
<transgress> it's one thing to make an distro with only gnome or kde, but it's another to try to make part of gnome or kde the standard
<transgress> that hurts linux far more than it helps
<kkathman> at least people can call Dell and order a PC or laptop with Linux on it...most places dont give you that choice
<kkathman> transgress: you gotta think MARKET...not just the geek community to get traction
<transgress> hp does as well
<kkathman> otherwise, Linux will remain <1%
<Liz4rd> i think its way more than that
<kkathman> and used as little application servers and file servers :(
<transgress> i'm not thinking geek community... i'm thinking of keeping linux open... closing off sections of it will _hurt_ linux 
<kkathman> I think you can keep it open, but NO ONE ever moved to Linux for applications.
<kkathman> and thats the holy grail in acceptance
<Liz4rd> what would you say if i told you i did?
<transgress> and as much as i love linux, i don't think it will be the one to overpower M$ if something does... apple seems to be doing a better job at pulling in people than linux... 
<kkathman> I know you did..but the average person wont Liz4rd ...I love Linux and would love to see it expand AND stay open
<kkathman> but that doesnt mean that I dont want mainstream development houses offer more commerical apps on LInux either
<kkathman> you still have the choice, but give others the choice too :)
<Liz4rd> :P acully i wanted to see what you would say. iNEED dreamweaver and photoshop and still i wont install M$ cuz its more fun here :D
<transgress> commercial comes with a dick in your ass.  community doesn't.
<Liz4rd> oh thats good!
<Liz4rd> :P
<kkathman> transgress: ok..but with that mentality, Linux will never be anything but a hobbiest playground
<transgress> kkathman: really?  because it seems to be more than that right now
<kkathman> its not
<transgress> you're wrong
<kkathman> no...I have the stats
<transgress> go take a look at the OSS operating systems on netcraft
<kkathman> <1% of the world market?
<kkathman> I think thats pretty poor
<Liz4rd> OMG! no one told me i was a statistic
<transgress> on desktops yes... but the fact is that you can try to make it as user friendly as you want... people aren't using windows because it is user friendly
<kkathman> just giving factual evidence Liz4rd  :)
<transgress> because it isn't
<transgress> people are using windows because it's a fucking monopoly
<kkathman> no...thats not what I said...I said that <1% of the worlds OS installs are Linux
<transgress> and they don't have any _real_ _viable_ options most of the time... sure there are a couple lappies on hp's site, and dells site... 
<kkathman> true..I agree ...so what are you going to do to change the paradigm?
<transgress> kkathman: and i said go look at the stats on linux servers versus windows servers on netcraft... and toss in bsd while you're are there
<kkathman> computers and OS's are driven by the applications
<transgress> and what applications are missing exactly from linux?
<kkathman> oh please
<transgress> please my ass... let me know...
* Liz4rd hands out popcorn "oh this si getting good"
<transgress> we have an office of our own... one that doesn't run fucking virii from .doc files
<transgress> we have multiple art programs... 
<kkathman> the applications in the Linux world absolutely do not measure up yet and I think any honest person would agree
<kkathman> but that doesnt mean that they arent usable
<transgress> how so?
<transgress> make me understand
<Liz4rd> can youi guys pause? i have to pee
<Liz4rd> :P
<kkathman> lets skip things like word processing, spreadsheets etc
<luke_> apps in linux aren't popular because they have no advertising, only word of mouth
<transgress> i think the problem usually consist on people not wanting to learn the new interfaces because they have used MS Office
<transgress> and kkathman i use word processing all the time... being a part time failing writer i have massive quantities of docs written in OOo
<kkathman> cuz at least there are options. But what about open source business software.  There isnt a major corporation in the world that would run open source in mission critical applications
<transgress> kkathman: umm... you're retarded.  major businesses are the main source of linux users on the market
<kkathman> oh I agree on the office apps
<kkathman> no, major businesses are a major user of SERVERS, not mission critical apps
<transgress> that's leaving a big area
<kkathman> and I think app servers are a great use for linux
<kkathman> webservers too
<kkathman> and they are low cost too...very attractive
<kkathman> but
<transgress> sure plenty of businesses run windows for their desktop workers... and most of them have staff on hand that do nothing but try and stop virii all day long
<kkathman> not business critical software
<transgress> business critical like what?
<kkathman> no argument on the viruses
<transgress> you say this like there are a set few apps that are required by businesses
<Liz4rd> lol
<kkathman> Accounting, Distribution, Planning, Logistics, Scheduling, etc
<kkathman> no major business would choose open source for a mission critical app
<kkathman> who do you call when something goes wrong?
<kkathman> and it has to be fixed in 4 hours or less
<transgress> and did you ever stop to think they aren't running linux for some of this stuff not because it might crash (because nothing crashes spontaneously on windows) but because as luke said, there is no advertising and there is a monopoly by windows
<transgress> kkathman: you aren't familiar with RHEL are you?
<transgress> or SuSE enterprise edition huh?
<kkathman> well I am NOT saying that the climate isnt conducive
<kkathman> I concede that
<transgress> the two biggest linux companies around
<transgress> the ones that pull in the most money
<kkathman> YES I know..Im talking about APPLICATIONS...
<transgress> that aren't just being used as servers
<kkathman> I sell in that arena...and its a tough tough tough sell, sir I can tell you
<Liz4rd> SuSE is doing great
<kkathman> and yes Microsoft has a monopoly
<Liz4rd> i love that distro
<[freebsd> So like. I got the file copying section of the installation done with, after changing the harddrive. Now it hangs afterwards, where I beleive it's installing the Boot Manager. Its a Maxtor 41gb HD, very standard CD drive, 256mb ram, celeron 2.5ghz proc. Any ideas?
<kkathman> and thats the problem for sure
<kkathman> Im a realist thats all...and I wish to HELL that Linux would get on more desktops..and why it isnt... well I understand unfortunately. Now, that said, how can we CHANGE it
<transgress> i mean you are sitting here telling me companies won'
<transgress> t use linux because it isn't stable and might lose data
<kkathman> no transgress I wanna know how we win those companies
<transgress> but windows fucks up at all times doing just that
<[freebsd> omfgz0r, running as root is safe
<[freebsd> and you shouldnt NOT run as root
<[freebsd> omgz0r
<kkathman> but people have learned to live with the fuck ups :)
<kkathman> its a way of life
<kkathman> and you know that Linux crashes too, so dont give me that
<transgress> the same way we have always stopped aristocracies... we tear them down by hand.  physically... it's always worked in history
<kkathman> How do we SELL Linux to the world so it WILL buy it?
<transgress> well we can go with apple's technique... put it in a shiney box
<kkathman> thats simply not going to happen with Microsoft, the network is too big...too many dependencies
<[freebsd> HEY
<[freebsd> shut up.
<kkathman> it has to start with kids
<[freebsd> So like. I got the file copying section of the installation done with, after changing the harddrive. Now it hangs afterwards, where I beleive it's installing the Boot Manager. Its a Maxtor 41gb HD, very standard CD drive, 256mb ram, celeron 2.5ghz proc. Any ideas?
<kkathman> lol [freebsd  ok
<Liz4rd> DAMMIT freebsd its getting good
<[freebsd> NO, YOU STFU!
* Liz4rd hands freebsd a bowle of popcorn
<[freebsd> ...
<[freebsd> fix it bishes.
<[freebsd> I switched to ubuntu to get debian-esque systemm with kde3.4.
<Liz4rd> what mouth on you yong one
<[freebsd> Now it won't work.
<[freebsd> I've even tried sticking grub in by hand on a rescue shell via FreeBSD bootdisk
<Liz4rd> :O YOU L337 MO FO
<transgress> [freebsd: oh when i installed over freebsd (and debian for that matter) i had to clearn off my boot sector first
<transgress> or it hunt
<transgress> err hung
<[freebsd> uhm.
<[freebsd> hm.
<[freebsd> specifics, bish.
<Cybermagellan> How do you get right click on a Mac with Kubuntu?
<Liz4rd> bish :translationg (i'm a fucking n00b... hear me roar)
<transgress> i used dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda and some other crap to write zeros over it
<transgress> if you do just the command i listed... well that's bad... so i wouldn't... 
<[freebsd> hm.
<Liz4rd> why did you suggest it then :P
<transgress> because that's part of the command
<Liz4rd> alright
<[freebsd> hm.
<transgress> i think the full command is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1  but i'm not sure... WARNING THAT WILL FUCK UP YOUR SYSTEM IF YOU JUST DECIDE TO SEE WHAT IT DOES
<[freebsd> hm.
<[freebsd> fuck up my system
<Liz4rd> sound good.. run along now
<[freebsd> would it causes the HD to either A) fry, or B) be unformattable?
<Liz4rd> mmmmmmm toy want frys or play games?
<transgress> and anyways... my point was that linux isn't not a household name because it isn't usable or stable... because MS has that problem by far more than linux... it's problem is that MS has 95% of the market... already... and people don't like change.
<transgress> [freebsd: no... it will most likely make it so you need to reinstall though
<[freebsd> Well
<luke_> people like to stick to what people knows good. people don't know whats good
<[freebsd> Given that
<transgress> all that does is write zeros over the first part of your system
<[freebsd> Im installing it RIGHT NOW
<[freebsd> so
<[freebsd> like
<[freebsd> seems like not a bad thing?
<transgress> yeah
<[freebsd> Sooo.
<[freebsd> Should I or not.
<transgress> i mean i've done it... and i accidentally had someone do it to 13 gigs of their hd because i forgot the count=1... umm you might wanna google that command and see if it is all there... but i'm pretty sure that is it
<transgress> or get someone else (try #ubuntu) to verify that it will just write over the boot sector
<[freebsd> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdc bs=512 count=1
<[freebsd> for sure
<transgress> so anyways... i need to go back to look at the suicidegirls
<[freebsd> grow a penis.
<Liz4rd> >:] 
<[freebsd> ;}
<[freebsd> mines leeter
<Liz4rd> mhm and then you woke up
<[freebsd> uhm
<[freebsd> that didnt work
<kanuha> can someone tell me what this means? checking for KDE... configure: error:
<kanuha> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<kanuha> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<transgress> it means some kde files are missing
<transgress> what are you trying to compile
<kanuha> transgress, ktvschedule
<_simple> damn i want sound!
<Tm_T> damn I have sound
<_simple> i'm more passionate "!"
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<_simple> no?
<_simple> well i didn't know how to respond to that
<Tm_T> heh
<_simple> anyway anybody with onboard chipset..intel 915gv and got their stuff together
<transgress> _simple: yeah i have onboard nforce3 sound on my lappy... it's working fine...
<transgress> i just run all my crap through artsd and not alsa
<Tm_T> transgress: nforce2 and I think I use alsa
<Tm_T> dunno duncare
<_simple> ah
<_simple> well hoping crimsun  gets in soon 
<Tm_T> =)
<transgress> Tm_T: you can run multiple sounds as once with alsa on a card with no onboard mixer?  you using dmix?
<Bicchi> Is there a problem with kde and the windows not been refresh at a good time. i seem to have a lot of ghosting when i move drag windows.
<Bicchi> i am using the ati drivers but the problem also happens with the fglrx drivers. What could this be?
<transgress> yeah it's pretty much just kde
<Bicchi> so this is normal. i mean its way too much.
<_simple> running the live cd?
<Bicchi> no
<_simple> that'll slow you down alot
<_simple> ah
<shiv> i installed some gdesklets in kubuntu but every time I restart the computer I have to reload all of them manually, any shorcuts?
<Bicchi> ati radeon 9800 128mb
<_simple> nevermind, my only input back to observatory
<shiv> ??
<shiv> i installed some gdesklets in kubuntu but every time I restart the computer I have to reload all of them manually, any shorcuts?
<Tezkah> in KDE?
<transgress> gdesklets?  in kubuntu?  wtf
<transgress> use superkarmaba
<shiv> they are working
<shiv> though
<transgress> use superkarmaba anyways... because kde isn't going to keep up with those...
<_simple> man..everytime i adjust the clock to a time, it loads a "local timezone" that's not right
<_simple> 8hours off
<_simple> and now it won't let me in the date and time adjustment ?
<transgress> why is your local time off?
<_simple> i have no clue
<Bicchi> i am not running kubuntu/kde, if i install ubuntu/gnome do i have to install the programs that i am allready using. 
<transgress> didya try running base-config to correct it?
<_simple> when i installed it, i choose the correct time zone
<transgress> wtf are you running Bicchi 
<Bicchi> sorry typo. I am now running kubuntu/kde, if i install ubuntu/gnome do i have to install the programs that i am allready using. 
<sir-gold> Bicchi: probably
<transgress> umm... depends
<transgress> but yeah probably
<sir-gold> you can just install gnome in kubuntu
<transgress> and depending on what program it is, you may end up installing kde with it
<sir-gold> you don't have to start over
<Bicchi> will it use my xorg.conf or will it create a new one.
<_simple> what would the konsole command be to bring up the date time adjustment, and what do i need to do to keep it current and what i set :/
<transgress> it'll use the current one
<sir-gold> _simple: do you have the correct timezone set?
<_simple> it just says "local timezone" selected
<_simple> and it's not letting me get into the date and time adjustment via right clicking the time panel and then putting in root pass
<shiv> how do i install superkarmaba
<_simple> just goes blank
<_simple> well not blank nothing opens after that
<_simple> BUT when i set the timezone on install..i chose "easter" for that's the correct one
<sir-gold> _simple: im having the same problem
<_simple> ahh
<sir-gold> it asks for the password, and nothing happens after that
<_simple> ):
<_simple> so i was going to try a bash command to start it as root
<_simple> or i guess let me login to "control center" as root and change it from there
<_simple> or i won't, sinec that's doing the same thing
<shiv> how do i install superkarmaba
<sir-gold> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install superkarmaba
<shiv> Reading package lists... Done
<shiv> Building dependency tree... Done
<shiv> E: Couldn't find package superkarmaba
<shiv> :(
<transgress> superkaramba
<transgress> spell it right and it'll fidn it
<transgress> find
<transgress> ;)
<shiv> cool
<shiv> :)
<transgress> happens to most of us\
<shiv> now how do I run it?
<transgress> it's in the menu
<transgress> under utilities
<shiv> got it
<transgress> you need a theme
<shiv> ya
<shiv> thanks
<shiv> I will play with it later
<shiv> goodnight all
<shiv> Bye
<_simple> that's what his mom told me :/
<_simple> or her father..
<transgress> shiv is so not like me... i have to wait after i say goodbye because i measure my self worth by how many people tell me bye
<transgress> ;)
<_simple> i count the <3's
<_simple> write them down in my diary, and count them like sheep
<_simple> they cuddle me to bed
<_simple> er, it's getting creepy now, sorry
<_simple> and i only do two of those really
<_simple> your pick!
<Bicchi> To what  do you attribute the big amount of ghosting that shows up on the screen when i drag windows around the desktop. It looks the same in kde as in gnome. I am using a dual monitor setup and i even have tried using the fglrx drivers and doesn't improve anything.
<transgress> god it needs to be the morning soon
<transgress> hey anyone know if job experience helps with college applications?
<sirukin> http://neworder.box.sk/forum.php?did=multUnix%2FLinux%2FBSD&thread=221747
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> what do you all think?
<sirukin> http://damage.tigris.org
<transgress> sirukin: i don't really agree... i think rpm's have had a helluva time... and there are ways to manage packages for each type of system... is called source... but choice is what linux is all about... saying we should limit the choices is asinine
<sirukin> I'm not saying choices should be limited
<sirukin> but some way for users new to linux should really have a choice in whether or not they wish to compile from source or not
<sirukin> I dislike the idea of forcing my grandmother to enter ./configure && make && sudo make install whenever she wants to use some new software I reccomend she try.
<sir-gold> forcing people to use souce is a result of offering a choice, like choice of distro or chioce of kernel, because different distros use a different directory layout, and some apps use kernel modules which are kenel specific
<sir-gold> if you have to maintain rpm or deb compatability, it limits the choices
<sir-gold> that said, i hate compiling from source too
<sirukin> I enjoy having the source there, I just do not enjoy digging through vendor specific dependacies.
<sirukin> just to compile anything.
<sirukin> the point of choice is that you chose what works, not the other way around.
<sirukin> choose*
<sir-gold> i feel that if at any point you have to use a terminal to use linux, then linux has failed as a majority desktop OS
<BROKEN_LADDER> sir-gold absolutely true
<sir-gold> which is why i like kubuntu because using the terminal can be avoided for the most part
<sirukin> yeah, I want to extend the functionality of not only Ubuntu, but of other distrobutions
<sirukin> we'll soon find out if it's a good idea or not in the interest it recieves.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think one of the most important things lacking in the linux desktop, as cheesy as this might sound, is a nice gui user switcher/screensaver like in WinXP and OSX.  GDM should be set up to launch new logins in new xservers.  When a login goes to screensaver, it should return to the gdm upon input.
<sir-gold> i have been recommending kubuntu to everyone who is thinking about linux
<sirukin> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde sucks
<sirukin> no!!!!!
<sirukin> KDE is the way an opensource window manager is run.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's so ugly.  i tried it a couple of weeks ago and just couldn't deael with it.
<sirukin> it's the gold standard.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think gnome is 1000 times better.
<sirukin> it's not pretty, but it works and is simple.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so much more sleek looking and intuitive.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i guess it's simple in the way windows is simple.
<sirukin> ha
<BROKEN_LADDER> the way my brain works, gnome just feels easier and more intuitive.
<sirukin> well, have fun writing a new application for gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> like osx seems hard for me because it doesn't just do what i want it to.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get rid of the dock.
<sirukin> and I'll laugh when I get any projects I'm working on in qt done two times as faster.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't make it so that menubars are in their windows instead of at the top of the screen.
<sir-gold> gnome completely lacks a menu editor by default, i don't call that easy
<BROKEN_LADDER> you edit the text files.
<BROKEN_LADDER> very straightforward.
<BROKEN_LADDER> however, when you upgrade that gets written over.  that does suck, true.
<sir-gold> edit text files? see previous statement about failing as a majority OS
<BROKEN_LADDER> like i hate how things are named "text editor" instead of "GEDIT".  But when i change it, it just gets written over again the next time i upgrade.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that drives me absolutely bananas.
<sirukin> it's like compiling every application and every facet of your system from source.
<sirukin> after a point it becomes assine
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah.  absolutely true.
<sir-gold> BROKEN_LADDER:  kde lets you set how stuff is named, you can show as name or as description
<BROKEN_LADDER> a lot of linux enthusiasts think that, just because you have the intelligence to do complicated time-consuming stuff in linux, you should.  and people who can't shouldn't use linux.
<BROKEN_LADDER> an os should make you productive, not be a hobby in and of itself.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sir-gold the problem i'm talking about affects kde too.
<sirukin> I recall a post on slashdot (<3, I'm a fanboy), which pointed quite truthfully that not everyone is a Linux zealot and cannot optimize every system a company or individual/group owns to "run faster".
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's because the actual .desktop files are mis-named.
<sirukin> sometimes the "it just works" idiom finds it's mark.
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, i'd prefer, on the whole, a system like what gentoo has, whereby you have source that gets compiled from packages that tell your system everything to do with automation.
<sir-gold> heh 'it just works' is the new microsoft slogan
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it would be more accurate if they said, "it just doesn't work" or "it just sucks"
<sir-gold> BROKEN_LADDER: for the most part, it does just work in windows, because nobody can afford to have it not work, not when 90% of the world uses windows
<BROKEN_LADDER> sort of true.
<luke_> gee screw gentoo
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i've had a lot of experiences in windows trying to do something that would "just work" in linux.
<BROKEN_LADDER> like just delete a file, even if it's being used.
<BROKEN_LADDER> "file is in use"  dammit, i don't care..just delete it!
<sir-gold> you can't just ship a broken driver for windows, but ATI for example has no problem shipping broken linux drivers
<Liz4rd> :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> i loved how in beos you could rename a file and move it around different directories while it was being written to.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol.  they do that?
<sir-gold> BROKEN_LADDER: the official ATI drivers don't support xinerama, so they made thier own hack for dual monitors
<sir-gold> KDE behaves very nicely with xinerama but not with the ati hack
<sir-gold> i spent 4 days trying to get dual monitors to work before finding this out
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah, that's the kind of stuff that can drive you bonkers in linux.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i had to go through hell with xorg.conf with this installation yesterday, because of my intel extreme 2 graphics.
<sir-gold> xinerama and DRI are incompatable, so ati decided that people would definately want dri instead, so they wrote the drivers to force dri even if you told X not to use it
<BROKEN_LADDER> when is xchat going to store workspace in sessions?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's so annoying how it always starts up on workspace 1 and i have to move it to ws 2
<sir-gold> virtual workspaces?
<Liz4rd> blah blah blah blah    blah balhblah ...........bah
<sirukin_> lol
<Liz4rd> i knew that would get someones attention
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> whast up
<Liz4rd> man i'm bored
<Liz4rd> what time is it in sirukin_ville?
<luke_> can you have apache going as a service and not be logged into the computer?
<Liz4rd> luke_
<Liz4rd> hi
<Liz4rd> MUUHAHAHA YOU THOUGHT I WOULD HELP YOU
<Liz4rd> i dont know
<Liz4rd> and everyone els is eating pie please ask agian later
<luke_> lol
<sirukin_> hmm
<sirukin_> Liz4rd, it's 12:06 am
<Liz4rd> same
<luke_> 6:06pm
<luke_> and my cpu is at 40 degrees
* Liz4rd eats pie and gives a slice to sirukin
<sirukin> yummy
* sirukin tackles Liz4rd
* Liz4rd pins a gold star on luke_
<luke_> yay!
<Liz4rd> lol dont you feel special :D
<luke_> hehe yes lol
<sirukin> haha
<Liz4rd> i have to go do my funny round on all the other channels (i'm only here for comic releaf)
<luke_> how do you do the action thingi? when it doesn't show your name?
<sirukin> /me
<Liz4rd> you type /me then whater
* luke_ roar
<Liz4rd> rawr
<sirukin> http://www.iloveegg.com/index.asp
<sirukin> mwuhaha
<Liz4rd> i like this channel :D expect me to come in and say stupid meaningless random shit from timeto time
<luke_> goodie..
<Liz4rd> :)
<Liz4rd> come on you all loved my pie
<luke_> whats with the eggs?
<Liz4rd> are they green?
<luke_> no and theres no ham
<Liz4rd> LIEK THE BOOKS TELL IT!?!?!?! *glossy eyes*
<Liz4rd> :(
<luke_> :(
<Liz4rd> fine
<luke_> haha
<Liz4rd> :D
<Liz4rd> i should go bug my family from there movie :P
<Liz4rd> pop downstairs and be like OMH POOPIE then run back upstairs
<Liz4rd> OMG*
<luke_> lol
<luke_> you're a strange one
<Liz4rd> i'v done it befor 
<Liz4rd> :) thats what my mommy tells me everyday
<Liz4rd> the nhands me my cokkie
<Liz4rd> cookie8
<luke_> hahahaha
<Liz4rd> luke_ 8 p p
<Liz4rd> LMFAO
<Liz4rd> say it out loud
<luke_> should I use my 40gig in the server? or 2 3 gigs in the server and have a 40gig for meee
<Liz4rd> i uploaded 13 gigs today by leaving bittorrent running
<luke_> hmm
* luke_ sings:: move your caaaaaarrrr
<Liz4rd> i dont have one
<Liz4rd> how old is everyone in here
<luke_> I'm 16
<Liz4rd> OMG ME TOO
<luke_> :o
<Liz4rd> LIEK DUDE WE ROXORZZZ
<luke_> hahahaa
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> i'm on slackware tho
<luke_> where you from? and why are you here if you're on slackware?
<luke_> :p
<Liz4rd> canada and cuz i dont get kicked for talking about stupid shit in here
<luke_> haha
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone give me any advice on getting an optical digital out to work with my on-board audio?
<Liz4rd> O
<Liz4rd> O_o
<luke_> Liz4rd: why not change to kubuntu ;)
<Liz4rd> its in the mail ;)
<luke_> excelent! I have 20 in the mail because I can
<Liz4rd> lol!!!
<Liz4rd> me... only 3
<luke_> I have no idea what I'll do with them
<Liz4rd> where you from?
<luke_> new zealand
<Liz4rd> sweet i know a guy form there
<luke_> me?
<Liz4rd> OMG GET OUT OF MY HEAD
<luke_> hahahaha
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> god msn or someshit liek that?
<Liz4rd> got*
<luke_> yesm
<Liz4rd> OMG
<Liz4rd> cool
<luke_> gaim haha
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> use jabber?
<luke_> naw
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<Liz4rd> aim?
<Liz4rd> msn?
<Liz4rd> WHAT ONE MAN
<luke_> msn yup
<Liz4rd> wtf is your email then 
<Liz4rd> jesus get with it
<luke_> whats dcc chat?
<sirukin> direct conversation
<luke_> okie dokie
<sirukin> not going through the irc server.
<sirukin> the server handles the negotiation however.
<luke_> yup
<luke_> liz4rd::
<Liz4rd> yeah
<luke_> did you get my message?
<Liz4rd> yes
<Liz4rd> hold on singing in
<luke_> alrighty
<Liz4rd> alright added
<luke_> yesm
<Liz4rd> and talking man
<luke_> hey everyone go to http://saturdayday.cjb.net
<Liz4rd> who are you in those?
<luke_> horns
<Liz4rd> WTF ARE YOU FUCKING WIERDOS UP TO?????
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> whos the ckick in the red dress?
<sirukin> I'm defending my project.
<Liz4rd> shes got some boobs
<luke_> lol
<Liz4rd> is saterday day FUCKING HOMOSEXUAL DAY?
<Liz4rd> YOUR ALL SO FUCKING  COLORFUL
<Liz4rd> please do tell
<Liz4rd> are you fay?
<luke_> lol
<Liz4rd> gay*
<luke_> no
<Liz4rd> no for real
<Liz4rd> what are you guys doing then?
<Liz4rd> why are you ...dressed up liek that
<luke_> we just went into town for some fun
<Tm_T> ehm
<Liz4rd> dressed like that?
<luke_> awesome fun
<Liz4rd> or is that your normal clothing
<luke_> lol no
<Liz4rd> lol ok good
<Liz4rd> you had me worried
<luke_> :p it was something to do. town is fun, and it's more fun dressed up weird with a bunch of mates
<Liz4rd> lol i bet
<luke_> :D
<Liz4rd> is this every saterday?
<luke_> nah, only had 3
<Liz4rd> cool
<luke_> hasn't happened since I got arrested hahahaha
<Liz4rd> who was taking pictures?
<luke_> whoever isn't in the photo?
<Liz4rd> oh
<luke_> the 3 at the bottom is of all of us, timer
<Liz4rd> were peopel around you like ....wtf
<luke_> yes
<luke_> haha
<Liz4rd> lol i have to try this 
<Liz4rd> i think i know the perfect people who would do this with me
<luke_> you should, it's so much fun
<Liz4rd> but we would go into buildings and companie places
<Liz4rd> OH!!! WERE GONNA GO TO EVERYSCHOOL WE FI?ND AND RUN THREW THERE HALLWAYS
<Liz4rd> MUUHAHAHAH
<luke_> lol
<Liz4rd> gid dammit its just you and me talking....
<luke_> we went into malls and stuff once, and once we bought a tub of icecream and my teacher saw me
<Liz4rd> the next OTHER person who talks gets pie
<luke_> o0o pie
<Liz4rd> lol what she do
<luke_> I said hi, she tried to ignore me muahahaha
<Liz4rd> lol
<luke_> stupid fishbones
<Liz4rd> wtf?
<Liz4rd> lol
<Liz4rd> oops was that an insult?
<luke_> lol
<Liz4rd> GOD DAMMIT!!!
<luke_> nah I had fish
* Liz4rd eats all the pie "fuck you all'
* luke_ spits out a fishbone
<_luke_> how long will ubuntu cds take to get in new zealand?
<Diablo-D3> awhile
<Liz4rd> i dont know they havnt reached canada yet
<_luke_> like a few weeks?
<Liz4rd> OMG HE GETS PIE
<_luke_> lol
<Liz4rd> man i'm bored
* _luke_ declares gentoo sucks
<Liz4rd> :O luck transgress isnt looking at his fucking terminal
<Liz4rd> lucky*
<_luke_> does he like gentoo?
<Liz4rd> OR ELS HE WOULD SEE ME CALLING HIM A PUSYY AND A FACKTARD
<Liz4rd> yeah 
<_luke_> gentoo's good, I just can't be bothered with it
<Liz4rd> lol
<Liz4rd> i like slackware for now
<Liz4rd> its done nothing but good so meh
<_luke_> oo how do you restart the entire network interface diablo_d3?
<_luke_> I've heard good about slacks
<Liz4rd> go to ##slackware and say phrag can toss my salad and leave
<_luke_> I think I'll stay and see what happens
<Liz4rd> lol alright
<_luke_> someone else agrees
<Liz4rd> LMFAO!!!
<_luke_> :p
<Trickyphillips> :)
<Liz4rd> but gonna go see ya later luke i'll be on here tomorrow and on msn
<_luke_> hey it's you
<Liz4rd> me?
<Liz4rd> whos you
<Liz4rd> i mean me
<Liz4rd> WTF
<_luke_> trickyphillips
<Liz4rd> oh
<Trickyphillips> Lol.
<_luke_> hes in slackware
<Liz4rd> he the one who agreeD?
<_luke_> yeah
<Liz4rd> nice
<Trickyphillips> ;)
<_luke_> cya liz4rd
<Liz4rd> anyway i had to do that
<Liz4rd> later
<_luke_> cu
<Liz4rd> i will leave irssi on but ima leave
<_luke_> mk
<_luke_> anyone know how to restart the entire network interface?
<judax> .../etc/init.d/networking restart
<bdmp> Can some one answer this question? this is my second time trying to install wireless.  I did the command"root@chibi:/home/bdmp/windows_drivers # ndiswrapper -i /windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<bdmp>  " and it said,"bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<bdmp>  ". Does that mean that the command that I should do to remove the old file is" # ndiswrapper -e /windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<bdmp>  "? The file has the same name but it is actually different I think.
<piotr> hi all
<piotr> is there no kget included in kde 3.4?
<stuNNed> will kubuntu run on a celeron 600
<Diablo-D3> hah
<Diablo-D3> I've tried it on a p133
<Diablo-D3> I had to cram more memory in it, but it ran fast
<piotr> kaffeine says that there are no w32codecs. is it better to download them from mplayer homepage and unpack it or install mplayer from the repository
<Diablo-D3> piotr: you probably wont need them anyhow
<piotr> thats what is said in the rest.format howto
<piotr> Diablo-D3: hm. why not?
<Diablo-D3> piotr: the only time you actually need them is if you're playing wmv8/9/10 or qt4/5/6 stuff
<stuNNed> sounds good i have a box just sitting there so i will go for it
<Diablo-D3> most of the time you're going to be playing mpeg2 or 4 or something else ffmpeg knows
<piotr> Diablo-D3: got a movie which worked only when I installed directx under windows
<piotr> 2000
<piotr> it was made with a program for a webcam.... strange format
<piotr> Diablo-D3: are there some other divx codecs installed by default?
<piotr> the floppy drive under media doesnt work properly
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> xvid and dvix are both mpeg4.
<piotr> and its already installed? i dont know
<Diablo-D3> <Diablo-D3> most of the time you're going to be playing mpeg2 or 4 or something else ffmpeg knows
<piotr> ok I installed ffmpeg so this should be enough, right?
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone from india out here ?
<Diablo-D3> piotr: everything installed with kaffiene has it
<piotr> Diablo-D3: ok; dont use kaffeine.. :)
<piotr> ok the movie doesnt work..
<piotr> is there a possibility for kaffeine to check out what kind of encryption it uses?
<Diablo-D3> whats the movie, btw?
<piotr> the movie..
<Diablo-D3> I mean, is it an .asf or a .mov or what?
<piotr> .avi made with windows program for a web cam
<piotr> but it worked under win2k only after installing directx; ffmpeg was not enough
<piotr> so I have no idea what strange codec it is
<Diablo-D3> piotr: its probably not supported
<Diablo-D3> _though_
<piotr> Diablo-D3: oh no..
<Diablo-D3> it could be a proprietary mjpeg codec
<Diablo-D3> which means you're very screwed
<piotr> my best friends files need to be supported :)
<piotr> yeah
<piotr> it is some kind of mjpeg
<piotr> you are right.. now I remember
<Diablo-D3> unless you can get the win32 codec for it working in w32codec support, you're screwed.
<piotr> ok..
<Diablo-D3> ffmpeg does have a mjpeg decoeder, btw
<piotr> or I get some mplayer guys to hack it :)
<Diablo-D3> but all mjpeg decoders are not created equally.
<piotr> ok
<Diablo-D3> so files encoded by one wont be decoded by another
<Diablo-D3> its really retarded how that works
<piotr> yes
<piotr> and why is there no kget under kde 3.4?
<stuNNed> can i get xmms to play .asx file stremed frm win2k3
<Diablo-D3> piotr: dunno
<stuNNed> k
<piotr> Diablo-D3: why this nick name?
<Diablo-D3> its a unqiue.
<piotr> alright
<piotr> anybody knows what to do to improve skype audio quality behind a linux router
<Diablo-D3> theres howtos for that all over the internet
<piotr> yeah
<piotr> didnt find them :D
<Diablo-D3> heh
<piotr> but I changed some rules myseld
<Diablo-D3> google: skype linux
<piotr> ok. let me check out
<piotr> alright 7 pages and nothing
<piotr> some other keyword
<brosio> i can't play mp3 with noatun it works only with file .ogg... if i play mp3 it crashes... xmms works good! maybe it's an artsd problem ?
<piotr> they say on skype.com that all ports need to be open thats not much of a help
<piotr> does it work with amarok?
<brosio> piotr, yes
<stuNNed> can someone tell me weather kubuntu or ubuntu has any advantages?
<stuNNed> question what are you running?
<sladen> nomikos: pong.  but you're not here
<sladen> stuNNed: the core is the same and they use the same APT archive.  However, the stuff on the top is your personal preference.  If you're in doubt probably got for Ubuntu since you can get free CDs for that already and the primary development focus is there.
<sladen> stuNNed: it's down to you, do you prefer KDE, or GNOME.  If you don't have a preference, go Ubuntu
<stuNNed> well that does not seem to be a very popular question but I am trying to figure out what will work on my p3 celeron
<stuNNed> sladen: thanks for the responce ubuntu is looling good for me at the moment that's most likly what i will go with
<[implosion] > stuNNed: sup?  how's it going?
<stuNNed> well I am not hom yet I just wanted to be ready for the insatll...I will go with Ubuntu 
<[implosion] > schweet
<[implosion] > kde or gnome?
<stuNNed> i like gnome but i like all the features in kde but im not sure the celeron can handel kde
<[implosion] > yeah would be cool if there were like gnome-extras or something for more configurabililty
<piotr> where does kaffeine look fot the w32codecs by default?
<stuNNed> for sure then i would be an gnome man all the way
<[implosion] > just make sure and add your 'hoary-extras' repos for the evil codecs, stuNNed ;)
<[implosion] > piotr: what is kaffeine again?  sounds interesting.
<Diablo-D3> hoary-extras?
<Diablo-D3> [implosion] : kaffiene is 'kde xine'
<[implosion] > Diablo-D3: restrictedformats and all that
<[implosion] > Diablo-D3: oh ok thanks
<Diablo-D3> [implosion] : just with a far less sucky gui
<stuNNed> thanks...
<[implosion] > yeah what's up with xine's gui, it is the crap.
<piotr> implosion:movie player
<Diablo-D3> well, xine isnt exactly cluecentral
<[implosion] > Diablo-D3: not an mplayer fan?
<Diablo-D3> [implosion] : I am
<piotr> Diablo-D3: you know where kaffeine looks for codecs (w32) or can I configure that without recompiling?
<Diablo-D3> piotr: something like /usr/lib/win32
<Diablo-D3> its the same place mplayer looks for them
<[implosion] > that is standard for the evil codecs, no
<piotr> I got /usr/lib/w32codecs
<piotr> will try different names
<Diablo-D3> so, hrm
<Diablo-D3> [implosion] : is hoary-extras aka as something?
<buz> min live in /usr/lib/win32
<buz> xine finds them
<[implosion] > Diablo-D3: it's for the restricted formats all i use it for
<piotr> thanks buz
<Diablo-D3> because I already have main, restricted, universe, and multiverse
<buz> but apt dist-upgrade
<[implosion] > Diablo-D3: something like: ## Hoary extras (restricted formats)
<Diablo-D3> and hoary-security for main and restricted
<[implosion] > deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<buz> removed vlc for some reason today
<Diablo-D3> buz: never use dist-upgrade unless you're dist upgrading
<[implosion] > Diablo-D3: be warned, it does come from backports but built in Hoary
<Diablo-D3> dist-upgrade can do very bad things, like remove packages
<buz> i'll do a clean setup in a few days when my new motherboard arrives anyhow
<[implosion] > built on Hoary rather
<Diablo-D3> so is hoary-backports and hoary-extras worth using?
<Diablo-D3> ahh, wait, I see what it is now
<Diablo-D3> debian experimentalish.
<Diablo-D3> er, rather I misread that
<Diablo-D3> -staging is
<[implosion] > Diablo-D3: i've seen ubuntu dev's frown upon it a many times.
<Diablo-D3> well, yeah, duh
<Diablo-D3> debian debs frown on people using experimental
<[implosion] > why the duh? 
<Diablo-D3> it can, and will, fuck your box up
<[implosion] > sure hope not, fsck, will have to go back to marillat ;)
<Diablo-D3> so whats interesting in hoary-backports and hoary-extras?
<Diablo-D3> ooh they have faac, faad, and lame for gstreamer in extras
<Choubaka> they have java there too, don't they?
<Diablo-D3> yeah
<_luke> is it possible to install ubuntu, then install kde and remove gnome?
<Diablo-D3> you cant remove gnome, no
<Diablo-D3> not that gnome takes up much space anyhow
<_luke> yeah true.
<_luke> and is there a way to have apache running without being logged in?
<Diablo-D3> yeah, install it.
<Diablo-D3> the apache debs come with an init.d script
<_luke> ok, so they start up with the computer if you want it to
<Diablo-D3> yup
<_luke> cool
<_luke> well I'm off, cya
<brosio>  exist a repository for win32codecs for x86_64 ???
<Diablo-D3> brosio: ... dude, you do realize win32 codecs are closed source, right?
<brosio> Diablo-D3, yes but i always use on deb
<brosio> they are on deb repository
<brosio> for i386
<Diablo-D3> brosio: you do realize you cant use i386 debs on an x86_64 distro, right?*
<Diablo-D3> * you can, but you cant here
<brosio> Diablo-D3, u are little stupid
<brosio> i ask for x86_64
<brosio> not for i386
<Diablo-D3> And you don't speak English.
<Diablo-D3> brosio: win32 codecs _can't run on x86_64_
<brosio> u make me a stupid question then i answer
<Diablo-D3> we don't have the source to recompile them with
<Choubaka> brosio: there are no win32codecs for 64 biy.
<Diablo-D3> its like asking why windows software doesn't work on macs
<Choubaka> you need win64codecs, which do not exist yet.
<brosio> but i think tha winxp64 is out i think that they made...
<Diablo-D3> because even if you could emulate like wine does, ia32 software can't run on ppc.
<Diablo-D3> no one supports NT5-64, brosio 
<brosio> ok so
<brosio> thx for explaination
<Choubaka> I think you could possiblu hack together a QEMU layer for those win32codecs.
<Choubaka> but it would be non-trivial, and _SLOW_
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: and evil
<Choubaka> yes :P
<brosio> can i add i386 repositoty to my x86_64 ubuntu
<brosio> and install i386 package ?
<Choubaka> no,
<brosio> or i need to do a chroot
<brosio> for it ?
<Choubaka> or you can, but it will not work.
<Choubaka> do you have AMD?
<brosio> yes
<Diablo-D3> brosio: you simply cant execute those binaries
<Choubaka> then you can possibly set up a 32bit environment.
<Diablo-D3> Im not sure why w32codec support is even built on x86-64
<buz> i very much doubt it
<buz> there's still no win64 shipping
<brosio> i do it on debian64
<brosio> i've a chroote deb32
<brosio> where i run skype
<Diablo-D3> yeah, if you want ia32 versions of everything it works
<brosio> and manyother 32bit application...
<Choubaka> Do the same for ubuntu then. :)
<Choubaka> and you will be able to use the w32codecs.
<Diablo-D3> ia32 kde, ia32 xine, ia32 kaffiene
<buz> i think i'll stick to x86 for the time being
<brosio> but why they add software
<brosio> 32bit in repository of x86_64
<Diablo-D3> Ill be doing ia32 for awhile now
<brosio> like openoffice
<brosio> ?
<Diablo-D3> brosio: thats probably the x86-64 build of it
<Kojiro> ya des francais
<mr_JT> Hallo, I would like to use kde instead of this gnome, but wanna delete gnome by my hands, not by Add and Remode programs(just experimenting with linux :P)and the then install kde, how could I do this? Where is any file filled with all the installed directories of gnome?
<mindspin> hi, is there any way to remove kaffeine?
<leo> does anybody have problems with his sounddrivers too?
<morten> Wazzup ?
<tuni> hi all
<morten> aloha
<tuni> you should include sk98lin in install CD
<tuni> my network device was not recognized by default :/
<morten> .... I never even tried to install my broadcom wireless thingie (not even sure what it's name is )
<mdke> how do you configure your network with kubuntu?
<morten> Hmm, Just tell it that I want to use DCHP :P
<mdke> but how?
<mdke> i'm helping a user in #ubuntu-it who gets an error from control center that he needs admin permissions
<mdke> does control center not get sudo capabilities?
<tuni> I installed sk98lin drivers then i had lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<tuni> didnt use the control center
<mdke> well this user is not going to be able to configure it by CLI
<mdke> he needs gui
<morten> .... erhm.. not sure
<mdke> anyone?
<mdke> this is pretty basic stuff
<mdke> in Ubuntu the menu has a "gksudo network-admin" entry
<morten> haven't had problems like that.... I if the controle center needs sudo-cabilities...(or what ever it's called) It noramlly just askes for my password
<mdke> ok so it is set up to use sudo?
<mdke> he obviously is not in sudoers i guess
<morten> ... not sure (kinda newbie) but I think it will ask for sudo if it need "sudo"
<mdke> thanks morten 
<MindZEye> Is there anything like Synaptic that deals with source packages?
<MindZEye> I'm thinking the way Fink gives you a source/binary install button.
<Riddell> MindZEye: probably have to do  apt-get source kdelibs  on the command line
<MindZEye> I did that with an Eclipse build, but it didn't get any of the dependencies, I don't want to spend half my afternoon building each thing by hand.
<Kojiro> hello
<tuni> somebody on #ubuntu-fr made an apt-get upgrade ! next tile he started his comp, he was on kde 3.4 and had no buttons
<tuni> s/tile/time
<tuni> :)
<MindZEye> Weird.
<tuni> how can he repair that ?
<shiv> i just downloaded the sperkaramba it works fine, and I also downloaded the liquid weather thingy, HOW do I install it?
<morten> you load it in superkaramba
<morten> "start" -> run program -> superkaramaba....
<morten> atleast thats how i did it :P
<mikl> hmm, should one upgrade dbus....
<morten> What is dbus anyway ?
<mikl> It is an internal system message-bus, and the center of the so-called project utopia
<mikl> which is what enables you to connect a USB-memory-stick to your computer and have it show up on your desktop automaticly
<mikl> that's the short version, at any rate ;)
<shiv> how do i know which version I have for superkaramba
<msb> can you tell some application which i can use looking jpeg's
<msb> konqueror sucks in that use
<pv_> gwenview, gthumb
<buz> is there a way to script konversation?
<krodrig2> im installing kubuntu now is there anything i need to do to make everything play nice together
<Riddell> krodrig2: make what work together
<Riddell> msb: konqueror's gwenview part
<msb> yeah.
<transgress> anyone ever lay down, can't sleep, and eventually get up, but you can't tell if you ever actually slept or not?
<viriatus> .
<gdh> I think that says it all.
<mikl> a bit like 42
<lilwade> hey i was wanderin, im readin Kubuntu's website, and see that its PowerPC compatible.... what all does Kubuntu come with.... like ATI drivers, Java, or is that somethin you'll have to install like the other distro's cept xandros and mepis
<spektr> I'd like to get konqueror to store my amazon password. But it does not work, because kwallet associates the password with the generated url, which changes with every login. Does anyone know a workaround?
<transgress> eh you can get ati drivers from apt, java if you add a repo for it...
<mr_JT> Hallo, I would like to use kde instead of this gnome, but wanna delete gnome by my hands, not by Add and Remode programs(just experimenting with linux :P)and the then install kde, how could I do this? Where is any file filled with all the installed directories of gnome?
<Diablo-D3> mr_JT: you cant uninstall gnome.
<Diablo-D3> mr_JT: not that you'd really want to, many useful programs rely on gnome libraries
<mr_roboto> diablo: if you're running kde only, (after installing it!) can't you remove gnome via apt-get remove?
<Diablo-D3> mr_roboto: nope
<Diablo-D3> mr_roboto: uninstalling ubuntu-desktop doesnt uninstall anything it relies on
<Diablo-D3> and its not that gnome uses a lot of space
<transgress> you can uninstall gnome
<transgress> it just takes some time and effort
<mr_JT> why is that, I am new at linux, but really can't see any dependencies of gnome and whatever app.. If I install kde, it works with several apps as well ?!
<mr_roboto> diablo: not talking about ubuntu-desktop but rather something like "apt-get remove gnome"   won't that take the dependencies too?
<transgress> depending... removing the gnome or gnome-base package will probably remove the brunt of it
<Diablo-D3> mr_roboto: nope
<Diablo-D3> transgress: it wont
<transgress> yes it will
<transgress> i've done it
<Diablo-D3> gnome is just a metapackage
<transgress> so don't tell me it won't
<transgress> gnome-base isn't
<uniq> it won't.
<Diablo-D3> it will remove the metapackage
<pv_> There is no package named gnome-base.
<Diablo-D3> there is no package called gnome-base
<Diablo-D3> hah
<pv_> Right.
<Diablo-D3> #kubuntu, in stereo
<Diablo-D3> mr_JT: apt-get doesnt automatically purge unused dependancies
<Diablo-D3> mr_JT: you can also have both gnome and kde installed at the same time, and tell gdm/kdm that you want kde for your sessions from now on
<transgress> herm you're right... what did i remove then...
<transgress> give me a sec... let me start up my lappy
<mr_roboto> does ANYTHING purge unused dependencies? some "dpkg" magic maybe?
<transgress> no?
<Diablo-D3> mr_roboto: 'yes'
<uniq> mr_roboto: deborphan will list unused libs.
<Diablo-D3> mr_roboto: deboprhan can
<Diablo-D3> hah
<uniq> but it all depends on the packages you've got installed.
<Diablo-D3> will you people stop copying me!
<pv_> Well, generally it is hard to tell which dependencies to remove. For example, you will not want to uninstall libc.
<transgress> oh yeah... i always forget about that program... 
<mr_JT> Diablo-D3 it's cool, but I don't want unnecessary stuff on :P
<uniq> take a look at 'debfoster'
<Diablo-D3> pv_: dpkg/apt-get/deboprhan know of all the packages that cant be removed
<transgress> i'm definitely not on the ball this morning
<Diablo-D3> infact they even make you jump through hoops to do it
<pv_> Yes, I have used both.
<Diablo-D3> mr_JT: its not much of a waste. If you have firefox installed, and actually use it, thats like half the gnome crap right there
<transgress> would apt-get remove `deborphan` work in removing them?
<Diablo-D3> something like a quarter of the stuff ubuntu-desktop pulls in, kubuntu-desktop also pulls in
<Diablo-D3> transgress: \n seperated list, no
<Diablo-D3> however, I bet you could xargs it
<transgress> that's what i thought, but was hoping it could... 
<pv_> \n-separated lists turn to ' '-separated in ` ... ` i think.
<Diablo-D3> btw, an easy way to get rid of gnome methinks.....
<Diablo-D3> get rid of gtk and glib.
<Diablo-D3> and then deborphan to catch all the straglers
<mr_JT> :P
<mr_JT> ok thanks
<Diablo-D3> remember, doing this while in gnome _will_ hose your X session.
<Diablo-D3> it'll stab gdm in the face too
<transgress> i think i might've removed gconf2 to take out the brunt of gnome...
<transgress> still haven't started up my lappy to try and figure it out though
<mr_JT> Just didn't think that's so serious situation, while there is definetely some distro's with only kde installe
<mr_JT> d
<Diablo-D3> transgress: yeah, but you're hard pressed to think of something gnomey that doesnt use gtk/glib
<morten> ..... how do i make a screenshot ?
<Diablo-D3> mr_JT: yeah, you can install kubuntu and get kubuntu-desktop
<mr_JT> ok
<Diablo-D3> mr_JT: but theres quite a few apps you're going to be using that will pull like half of gnome in anyhow
<mr_JT> I see
<mr_JT> thanks
<transgress> i'm yet to have to pull in gnome on my system
<transgress> any of gnome... only thing i've really missed is firefox
<Diablo-D3> firefox and gimp pull in a few things
<transgress> and that's only because some asshat compiled it badly
<morten> From gnome i only miss firefox and Gaim
<transgress> eh don't use the gimp... 
<transgress> i think you can pull in gaim without gnome
<Diablo-D3> then you'll need gphoto if your camera isnt usb mass storage
<Diablo-D3> and the sane frontend for gimp to use your scanner
<Diablo-D3> gaim, if you prefer it over kopete
<transgress> i use digikam for my webcam
<transgress> gaim doesn't require gnome
<Diablo-D3> xchat, if you prefer it over konversation
<Diablo-D3> transgress: lets face it, gtk and glib are gnome libs.
<transgress> nor does gimp for that matter
<transgress> no they aren't
<Diablo-D3> they try and act like a seperate project, but they got eaten by gnome a long time ago.
<transgress> there is a difference between gnome and gtk
<transgress> you're wrong
<Diablo-D3> look at, say, the last 1000 commits in gtk/glib/atk/whatever
<transgress> having to pull in 50 megs of gnome crap is by far different than being able to run gtk
<morten> well, if someone could just tell me how to make a screenshot in Kubuntu - I would be glad
<transgress> ksnapshot
<Diablo-D3> atleast 900 of them are done by gnome devs
<transgress> because gnome uses gtk doesn't make gtk and gnome the same
<Diablo-D3> morten: hrm
<transgress> as i said... 09:38 < transgress> having to pull in 50 megs of gnome crap is by far different
<transgress>                     than being able to run gtk
<Diablo-D3> and besides, after your done, its only like 50 megs more shit
<transgress> 50 megs of shit i don't care to have
<Diablo-D3> eh, it really doesnt bother me
<transgress> well it only bothers me if there is another option... ala firefox... it shouldn't be compiled with gnome-support in the main package
<Diablo-D3> but yeah, if it did, nuke glib and gtk
<transgress> i think you need to learn to distinguish the difference... all gnome apps are gtk, all gtk apps are not gnome... 
<Diablo-D3> s/you/you and kde devels/
<transgress> no
<Diablo-D3> I had this conversation before with people far cooler than you, and thats the conclusion we came to.
<transgress> well your conclusion is wrong
<transgress> because gtk doesn't require gnome packages
<transgress> that's the end of it
<psn> transgress: otoh gnome people are working on moving all gnome specific things into gtk
<transgress> so i don't give a fuck if you had a conversation with jesus fucking christ, the pope, and dubya... 
<uniq> be nice.
<transgress> psn: well when they do... that might make a difference... if there are no more _gnome_ packages to pull in... only gtk... then sure... but atm they aren't.
<psn> transgress: didn't say that
<transgress> oh i misread what you were saying
<transgress> i gotcha... 
<transgress> regardless of whether all gnome things are gtk or not... all gtk things are definitely not gnome things.
<psn> transgress: well that depends on if you talk to a gnomie or not ;)
<transgress> no it doesn't... because pulling in gnome packages is different than pulling in gtk packages... i have gtk packages... but i still can't pull in firefox without 50 megs of gnome stuff
<psn> transgress: they even tend to consider oo.o a gnome app
<transgress> that's the aptable firefox btw... i can run the binary fine... because it was compiled with gtk code but _not_ gnome support... the ubuntu binary however, has gnome-support enabled on it.
<psn> transgress: ofcourse ubuntu is primarely a gnome dist so they don't care
<transgress> psn: i think it was more of a lack of foresight... 
<psn> transgress: I don't
<pv_> Maybe with gnome-support enabled, it sits better to a Gnome desktop?
<pv_> This should be the case for oo
<transgress> it sits better to a gnome desktop?  i'm not sure what you mean by that...
<KaiL> uses some more gnome functions for file dialogs and so
<vicks> i everyone. can someone tell me how to make the icons in the kde-panel smaller?
<KaiL> if you make the panel smaller
<KaiL> rightclick -> configure panel -> size :)
<vicks> my problem is that i almost have no room for activity-panel (translating from swedish here ;) 
<vicks> to clarify the above: the panel where active programs show up
<transgress> tasklist
<KaiL> what, the switish translation works now? ;)
<KaiL> swedish..
<transgress> switish... nice
<vicks> well swedish is quite swiit ;)
<snowcrash> hi
<vicks> so there is no way to make only the icons smaller (like windows)?
<KaiL> not that I know
<chavo> vicks, there is a quick launcher applet, it's icons stay the same size
<vicks> chavo: do i have to install it?
<chavo> vicks, yeah. I can't remember where I got it from though.
<vicks> ok. i go look for it. i gonna ask over at #kde
<chavo> vicks, I'm not sure if it's included in kubuntu's package. It's called Quick Launcher Applet.
<vicks> ok. thanks chavo
<chavo> I compile my own kde, so I don't know which programs came standard with kubuntu
<vicks> i haven't seen it, but i'm gonne search for the apt
<KaiL> it is
<snowcrash> is there some dash board for linux 
<snowcrash> with useless info 
<snowcrash> like cpu speed, weather and stuff
<psn> vicks: it's installed search for 'Snabbstartare'
<vicks> i'm quite a n00b. is there a way to search for programs (not files)
<carambol> apt-cach search packagename
<carambol> apt-cache search
<carambol> apt-cache search sound
<mrmanic> vicks: if it's already installed, you can try apropos, b/c it should have a manpage, or which, if you know the exact name of the program.
<vicks> ok, thanks carambol, but thats wasn't quite what i meant. mrmanic: i didn't find anything. what i'm searching for is an applet called "snabbstartare" in swedish kde
<vicks> snabbstarare -> quicklauncher
<mrmanic> are you sure it's installed?
<vicks> no =) Do you think i should have found it with apropos?
<carambol> is the mozilla -firefox1.0.4 upgrade of backports ok?
<mrmanic> vicks: if it wasn't installed, my options wouldn't work
<mrmanic> vicks: if it was installed, my options should have picked something up
<vicks> mrmanic: ok finally. i found it. i think i have to change lang-pack to english, it's so damn confusing when people talk about applets and stuff when my system calls them completelt different things (even translated). thanks for the help
<mrmanic> glad to hear it
<mrmanic> how did you find it?
<vicks> mrmanic: oh it wasn't hard. i got confused when someone called the quicklauncher an applet. but after some seaching i found it in one of the add to panel menus
<mrmanic> oh, gotcha
<mrmanic> cool
<vicks> bye everyone
<carambol> how i get rid of Gnome
<carambol> ?
<Areo> hello
<Areo> can anyone read this?
<mrmanic> yes
<Areo> thx
<carambol> can somebody tell me how i uninstall gnoe?
<carambol> gnome
<mrmanic> man, osx is really pretty
<mrmanic> I'm just setting up a mac mini for my mom, and I'm soooo jealous
<vicks> yeah! i'm starting to like this linux-shit!!
<mrmanic> I like linux too.
<winfried> how do i install java (JRE for firefox and konqueror) on kubuntu?
<vicks> i can't install firefox  extensions. when click on a link nothing happens. anyone know whats going on?
<kay> Is the new kdebase in Breeze safe?
<Tm_T> kay: look topic
<nmorse> Breezey simply isn't safe
<Tm_T> hi nmorse 
<kay> hm... :p
<nmorse> so, how about the fact that I can't get any extensions for firefox because we're two releases behind?
<nmorse> That security team needs to get on the ball
<nmorse> My version of Firefox is now effectively crippled, as I can't leverage several of the reasons I prefer it
<meng> about:config
<meng> app.extensions.version
<nmorse> I see that
<meng> change value accordingly
<nmorse> Okay, that'll work
<nmorse> That totally failed
<meng> what num did you type in?
<nmorse> 1.0.4
<meng> too new
<meng> 1.0.3
<meng> or lower it as low as 1.0.2 or 1.0.1
<nmorse> 1.0.2 is what we have in Ubuntu
<nmorse> 1.0.4 is what you need to download extensions from mozilla.org
<nmorse> This is driving me nuts
<meng> extensionroom.mozdev.org
<Tm_T> ehm
<Tm_T> why I can download extensions then?
<nmorse> Where do you get yours from, Tm_T?
<Tm_T> nmorse: from mozilla.org
<nmorse> I have no idea how you get them, then
<nmorse> It tells me to upgrade to 1.0.4
<shogouki> nmorse: even on http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showforum=2 ?
<kay> ugm, I dare the upgrade on Breezy, lets see if I can report bugs then :p
<nmorse> No the extensionmirror seems to work, so does mozdev.org
<nmorse> But the official place most people go seems to fail utterly
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> hmm, time to do some apt-get remove && install =)
<nmorse> Okay, why the remove?
<Liz4rd> OMG i'm awake
<Tm_T> nmorse: there is something what I don't need
<kay> Hm... for all I can say, Breezy update is safe now
<kay> No obvious breakage
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> not _yet_ =)
<kay> It is not the gcc4 compile one yet, right?
<kay> Hm... where do I see the build depends?
<kkathman> howdy howdy all :)
<nmorse> hello kkathman
<kkathman> hey there nmorse :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: hullo
<kay> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> MMM wife is baking bread :) YUM
<kkathman> howdy there Tm_T and kay :)
<kkathman> I gots lots of web design work to do today :(
<kkathman> ugh, but its at least profitable
<kkathman> but it also means I have to work on my Win box alot too :(
<nmorse> Profitable work is nice, Windows is not
<Liz4rd> kkathman: hey man
<kkathman> we I can do most of the programming off Win, but not the actual art work :)
<kkathman> howdy there Liz4rd  :)
<nmorse> Why do you need Windows for the artwork?
<Liz4rd> just woke up :)
<Liz4rd> photoshop
<kkathman> nmorse:  Well Gimp and GimpShop arent exactly advanced enough...I use Photoshop
<kkathman> right Liz4rd  :)
<nmorse> Try Krita
<Liz4rd> :) i'm a graphic designer my self, iNEED photoshop :P
<kkathman> not that Gimp cant do the same things kinda, but Photoshop is many times more powerful
<kkathman> yah I hear ya Liz4rd  :)
<Liz4rd> :) ok
<Liz4rd> http://evasivx.bioviral.net
<kkathman> Krita I think isnt quite ready yet...or so I've heard
<nmorse> Have you tried Krita? It has the appearance of a sanitized Photoshop with CMYK support, etc.
<nmorse> I like the sanitized Photoshop look
<nmorse> Not really cluttered, but still similar enough for easy use
<kkathman> nmorse: No I havent, but all the reviews I've heard say its extremely buggy right now
<nmorse> Running a newspaper requires familiarity with too many programs
<Liz4rd> on the gimp-shop note... i never got it to look like it the only thing that changed after i installed it was the splash screen
<kkathman> I think GimpShop was a quantum leap better than Gimp, but its about 10 quantum leaps behind Photoshop
<Liz4rd> i agree
<nmorse> Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, and now Scribus and Krita
<kkathman> I'll admit that its a learning thing too..but Ive tried both and Photoshop is more productive in the way to accomplish things
<nmorse> And probably soon to be some kind of AdCreator program
<_simple> whats a good .avi to dvd converter
<Liz4rd> i love that slackware thing :d
* Liz4rd is running slackware
<_simple> and what codec pack would i need for xvid, well just a good codec pack
<nmorse> I'm probably going to have to write the AdCreator myself
<kkathman> Just to put text down, shadow it and get texuring on it you cant do that in seconds but GimpShop takes significantly longer because it doesnt have real time viewing of changes
<kkathman> _simple: any good codec will work
<_simple> so apt-cache search codec?
<kkathman> Liz4rd:  you almost got me convinced to take one of my computers here and try Slack
<nmorse> I figure if I use Scribus' libraries and pre-format it in XML, making an Ad program should be easy
<kkathman> _simple: have you downloaded the win32codecs?
<Liz4rd> :) i lvoe it so much i got everything configured down to my soundblaster video card :D
<Liz4rd> nvidia drivers and everyhting
<_simple> i don't know
<Liz4rd> works like a drea
<_simple> well that's a no eh :p
<Liz4rd> dream*
<Liz4rd> sound blaster, video card*
<kkathman> _simple: if you dont, you can check out the ubuntuguide and get directions to get them...you add the marillat repos and download w32codecs
<kkathman> ie. apt
<_simple> alright sweet, what about  avi to dvd converter?
<Liz4rd> they work for xine?
<kkathman> Liz4rd: which SB card? SB LIve or audigy?
<Liz4rd> just a SB 16:P
<kkathman> Liz4rd: I need to find one of those...like dirt cheap somewhere
<kkathman> my on board VIA Sound suxxors mega bad
<Liz4rd> kkathman: there like 15 dollars
<Liz4rd> i am on VIA aswell :P
<Liz4rd> well my chipset
<kkathman> yeah my VIA sound has bad interference
<Liz4rd> that sucks
<kkathman> I move my mouse and hear a hum...move a screen its like a light sabre sound
<kkathman> its even there when the volume is down
<Liz4rd> lol
<kkathman> so I figure, if I can get a cheap sound card that works, I'd try it..but then all my music is on my Winbox and its got an Audigy
<kkathman> so why even spend $15 :)
<Liz4rd> good point
<nmorse> Don't spend $15
<kkathman> right
<nmorse> Get an old junk box from a friend and steal its sound card
<nmorse> Then set up zerconf sharing and share playlists across boxes
<kkathman> that way, I dont spend the cycles on my Lin box
<nmorse> That's how I got my SoundBlaster Live card, BTW
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> my Kubuntu is now (broken?) mix of debian and kubuntu stuff =)
<nmorse> That's some set of apt-pinning
<Tm_T> hmm, I dont think this was a good idea afterall...
<Tm_T> well, we'll see =)
<kkathman> Tm_T what the heck did you do man?
<Tm_T> just installed some debian-testing files =)
<Tm_T> debs
<myth8y> Hi I have a probleme (sorry for my english), when I try to open a application in root mode (like when i open kcontrol and i click on superuser mode), its freeze like that, and nothing apend, its never ask me my password of what ever, some one have a idea?
<kkathman> now you know better than that :)
<Tm_T> and now apt-get -f install returns "The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Tm_T>   kubuntu-desktop language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-fi language-pack-fi-base localeconf locales lsb
<Tm_T>   ubuntu-base"
<kkathman> bbiaw - lunchtime :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Liz4rd> me to, FOOD
<nmorse> there's a script to fix that, myth8y
<nmorse> hang on a sec, while I find it
<myth8y> the one in the topic?
<Tm_T> heh, maybe I downgrade back to ubuntu hoary =)
<nmorse> Yeah, that one, myth8y
<nmorse> Download, chmod +x $script_name, then sudo ./$scriptname
<myth8y> ... i just install it, and it do the same... did i have to restart kde?
<nmorse> It should have worked
<myth8y> wait i'll try to restart and i come back
<Liz4rd> let me get this straight...ubuntu is gnome and kubuntu is kde?
<Liz4rd> do they come with anyother WM'S?
<myth8y> :S still dosen't work
<nmorse> XFCE4 can be installed, Liz4rd
<myth8y> anyone had a idea?
<nmorse> Crimsun is one of the maintainers
<nmorse> No idea, myth8y
<nmorse> So running that script as sudo didn't work?
<Liz4rd> ok good
<myth8y> he update kcontrol & kdenetwork-filesharing, but when i start kcontrol, its do the same thing
<Liz4rd> i am using XFCE4 right now and i love it
<smouche> myth8y, try using kdesu in place of sudo
<Liz4rd> yeah i was just aout to suggest that :P
<smouche> using sudo with kate, kcontrol, and kpackage seems to cause lockups, dead features, or crashes with those apps, and maybe others, but for some reason they work with kdesu
<myth8y> kdesu??
<smouche> yep, myth8y.
<myth8y> how did i use that?
<smouche> myth8y, instead of typing "sudo kcontrol" just type "kdesu kcontrol
<Liz4rd> in a term type kdesu folowed by the program
<smouche> (without the quote marks)
<Liz4rd> a password prompt will appear
<myth8y> ... nothing appear
<Liz4rd> wtf
<Liz4rd> kdesu kcontrol
<Liz4rd> type that in a term
<myth8y> yeah
<Liz4rd> are you in root?
<Tm_T> smouche: !
<smouche> hey Tm_T
<smouche> !
<smouche> how are you?
<nmorse> For some reason, either Gaim or Jabber.org just got really f'ed up
<myth8y> i try in root, but dosen't work
<Liz4rd> lol then just type kcontrol & or something in a term
<Liz4rd> its not prompting you wit ha password because you already are root
<myth8y> kcontrol open
<Tm_T> smouche: well, ok I guess, you?
<smouche> myth8y, just try that command -- kdesy kcontrol -- in a normal user's terminal - not in root
<Liz4rd> ok now try the superuser thinger
<Liz4rd> yes, he's in root now so i told him to forget hte kdesu
<Liz4rd> kde*
<myth8y> smouche i did this in normal user, but nothing apear
<Liz4rd> kde's a bitch
<smouche> yep
<nmorse> So, anyone else on Jabber at the moment?
<smouche> I hate that "administrative mode" thing in kcontrol. awful.
<myth8y> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<myth8y> ERROR: Communication problem with kcontrol, it probably crashed.
<myth8y> and if i try to open it in root, he said 
<Tm_T> hahaha
<Liz4rd> nmorse: me
<nmorse> Can you join chat rooms right now?
* Tm_T can't wait the graceful moment when his Kubuntu is unusable
<Liz4rd> not sure
<smouche> myth8y, that's almost exactly the same message I would get with kate, till I started invoking it with kdesu instead of sudo.
<nmorse> please try
<Liz4rd> i'm using psi
<smouche> Tm_T, why in the world would you mix in debian stuff on there?
<smouche> just for the challenge of de-borking everything?
<Liz4rd> if you want my jabber id is: polorix@jabber.unoc.net
<Tm_T> smouche: curiosity =)
<Tm_T> smouche: I think I downgraded back to ubuntu already though
<smouche> Tm_T: I can understand that!
<myth8y> when i use kdesu, its just jump the line, and nothing apear, its still a term and i can write
<Tm_T> smouche: debian testing has many newer packages than ubuntu, shame :/
<smouche> myth8y, please type this - exactly - and tell me what happens:
<smouche> kdesu konsole
<myth8y> myth8y@myth8y:~$ kdesu konsole
<myth8y> only this
<smouche> please
<nmorse> So try joining jabber@conference.jabber.org, will you liz4rd?
<Tm_T> aaah, I just changed server :)
<myth8y> press enter, and nothing append
<smouche> konsole didn't open?
<myth8y> no
<Liz4rd> how do i do that?
<Tm_T> !!!
<Tm_T> smouche: it would be a nightmare, live without konsole :o
<smouche> hmmm, ok myth8y - sorry, I don't know what to tell you...
<Liz4rd> nmorse: what room?
<myth8y> damn i want the real hour on my computer :@
<nmorse> Can you get in any of them? Try jabber@conference.jabber.org
<kay> Tm_T: It will never be the same, Debian and Ubuntu, I have seen Analysis that indicates that a lot of Debian is newer, a lot of Ubuntu is older at any given time
<kay> Tm_T: Just depends on what it is, if it is KDE, I feel harmed :p
<Liz4rd> ALRIGHT but what room?
<nmorse> Room: Jabber Server: conference.jabber.org
<smouche> well, Tm_T, I assume he has konsole, but he doesn't seem to be able to invoke it, or anything, with kdesu
<nmorse> sorry for not making that clear
<Tm_T> =)
<Liz4rd> :P np
<Tm_T> kay: yeah, they are meant to be different :)
<Liz4rd> ok i'm there
<smouche> I don't even know what the difference between sudo and kdesu is exactly; all I know is with some apps kdesu works when sudo fails nastily.
<Liz4rd> nmorse: i'm in the room now
<myth8y> anyway, i'll find a way one day or a other, Hey did u know a program for the dual screen?
<buz> what's recommended, x86-64 or x86?
<buz> i'd suppose the latter has much more software, right?
<buz> especially w32 codecs and the like
<MindZEye> Indeed (MindZEye has just gone from AMD64 -> x86).
<nmorse> Liz4rd: Is anyone else in the room
<nmorse> ?
<Liz4rd> no
<buz> mhh i'll probably go x86 for the time being then
<nmorse> then the server is indeed down
<buz> i don't really care for the performance
<Liz4rd> dam
<nmorse> Stay in there right now
<buz> i bought the athlon because it uses little power and is easily cooled
<nmorse> Are you still in there?
<nmorse> It doesn't show anyone else at all on mine
<nmorse> Crap, they went and broke MUC support
<Liz4rd> oh oops i'll go back
<nmorse> and they wonder about jabber's popularity
<nmorse> transgress, you around in here?
<Liz4rd> he's not on jabber
<Liz4rd> that means he's fucking someone, not awake, or working hard
<nmorse> Transgress is on Jabber, just under extended away
<nmorse> Since he logged on that way, I assumed it was preset and not real
<Liz4rd> yeah
<Liz4rd> who are you to transgress?
<nmorse> Just a random online person he chatted with one day
<Liz4rd> lol me to but we talk everyday now and run www.irclikelife.com
<muwu2> Hi. My KDE is hanging after it tries to restore session (at 84%)... but new user doesn't hang..  I have tried to delete temp files..but same problem. what can   I do?
<Liz4rd> we booth run it
<Tm_T> aergh, suck it
<Tm_T> does anyone know the way to change a language of firefox ?
<Liz4rd> have you looked around
<Liz4rd> in prephrences and stuff
<buz> how do i find the dcop port of konversation???
<Tm_T> Liz4rd: oh yes
<Liz4rd> check the website?
<Tm_T> hmmh, couldnt find anything from there yet
<Liz4rd> acully i want to know how to do this aswell i'm going to look
<closure> Tm_T, down with firefox!
<closure> Opera 8 i sthe way!
<closure> is the
<Liz4rd> i liek it
<Liz4rd> its nice and fast
<shiv> I am really stuck with the sound issue, I searched all the forums nothing works
<psn> buz: kdcop
<buz> i found it
<buz> but sending messages to it doesn't work...
<shiv> no sound at all
<shiv> plz help
<Liz4rd> mmm
<Liz4rd> what sound card?
<psn> buz: have a look at the scripts in /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/
<shiv> let me check
<buz> thats what i do right now ;)
<shiv> Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audi                                                                                               o Controller (rev 01)
<Tm_T> closure: I don't like opera at all, sorry
<closure> Tm_T, have you used 8?
<closure> opera 8 is not like any opera i've used
<Tm_T> I use ( sometimes
<Tm_T> 8
<Tm_T> but Firefox is just teh browser to me
<Tm_T> I can do all I wan't how I wan't
<Octane> do you people recommend to also apt-get ubuntu-desktop if you are install kubuntu-desktop?
<Tm_T> nop
<Octane> k
<Octane> do you know whats causing this error: http://pastebin.ca/11820
<Octane> or someone else
<Tm_T> Octane: oh yes I know!
<Tm_T> Octane: topic ;)
<Octane> ahh kdelibs-debug!
<Tm_T> yes
<Octane> thansk Tm_T! :)
<closure> lol
<closure> Don't use breezy
<closure> is it comepletely f00ked
<Tm_T> well, it is far away from release, so it's like _unstable_
<closure> blasted backports isn't updating
<buz> ah nice
<closure> Tm_T, i figured as much but the testers were saying everyhting was cool there for a minute
<buz> so i won't reboot my machine until it gets fixed
<Octane> what is breezy
<buz> cause i did run dist-upgrade this morning
<closure> Octane, the next version
<Octane> ahh
<Tm_T> closure: next release ;)
<buz> maybe i really shouldnt use breezy
<buz> i'll stick to hoary with my new machine
<buz> couldnt help it on this one
<Tm_T> heh
<buz> just couldnt pass daily upgrade "goodness"
<buz> or so i thought
<closure> Tm_T, release, version same thing
<closure> why is backports not updating
<Tm_T> closure: hmm, I don't think release and version as the same 
<Octane> i just ran all the necessary apt-get updates and what not
<Octane> and everything seems upgraded
<Octane> what should i do now =] 
<closure> *shrugs*
<Octane> because... kde wont start when i boot
<Octane> and startkde doesnt start it
<closure> i wish axium would run in linux
<Tm_T> Octane: strange
<closure> that'd be pretty sweed
<closure> err sweet
<closure> can you skin xchat?
<Octane> closure you can use the gnome kde thing
<Octane> thats the best youll get
<Octane> plus change the fonts
<Tm_T> Octane: what kind of hardware? what kernel? how you installed the system?
<closure> gnome kde thing?
<closure> you mean the theme?
<closure> that'd be kinda cool how do i do that?
<Octane> Tm_T it looks like its missing librarys
<Octane> libraries
<Tm_T> Octane: then install them =)
<Octane> Tm_T kdelibs-data already installed
<_chris> hi
<buz> gtk-qt
<Octane> yes thats it
<Tm_T> closure: apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<buz> makes gtk apps look mostly like qt apps
<Octane> buz some bugs though
<buz> but native apps still looks better
<buz> besides, i consider gtk to be evil
<Octane> libqt-mt is in qt or kdelibs
<closure> Tm_T, what's that?
<Octane> buz just said what it is
<Tm_T> closure: that's the one you are looking for I think
<closure> what do you mean?
<buz> is there any way to define serverspecific timers in konversation?
<Tm_T> that make gtk apps looks like qt ones AND adds gtk control into kcontrol
<buz> i there have this channel with that evil bot that kicks you for idling
<Tm_T> haha
<Octane> hey guys, mind taking a look at this http://pastebin.ca/11821
<closure> what is qt?
<closure> and what is gtk control?
<Octane> qt is kde's gtk
<Octane> just install it!!!
<Octane> lol
<closure> i am installing it
<Octane> itll make gtk apps, such as xchat, gaim and firefox, pretty
<closure> i just like to learn foolio
<closure> good
<Ghetek> ok i have kubuntu installed
<closure> cause i like pretty stuff
<Ghetek> and everything works
<Ghetek> where are my drives?
<Octane> Ghetek want to trade boxes
<closure> Ghetek, sweet
<closure> Octane, lol
<closure> Octane, what's broke on your box?
<Octane> seriously im still stuck in the friggin prompt
<Octane> closure not sure http://pastebin.ca/11821
<closure> do i just reload xchat and gaim now?
<Octane> yes
<Octane> oh first
<Octane> go to controlc enter
<morten> Yaw... 
<Octane> and you should have a new thing there under appearance
<Octane> if you dont, restart kde
<closure> k
<morten> Anyone of you know a good mud client.... (and I dont wanna use the console :P )
<Octane> people still play muds?
<closure> right on right on
<closure> brb
<Tm_T> morten: why not console?
<Tm_T> Octane: yes?
<morten> ..... hehe,.... yes, there still are people who dont have a life....
<Octane> Tm_T you take a look at that pastebin
<Octane> morten just too much reading :)
<Tm_T> mud have the most powerful 3d engine
<morten> hehe, yeah... well... dunno, somehow its the only games that i find interesting...
<morten> *agree Tm_T*
<Tm_T> Octane: strange
<Tm_T> Octane: looks like you have broken kde
<morten> welll... I dunno how i started mudding.. all my other friends were playing CS back in 8 grade... but I REALLY sucked at it.. so i started mudding
<Octane> looks like its missing qt
<closure> doesn't look any different?
<Octane> closure is there a gtk entry in your Control Center under Appareance
<closure> yeah
<Tm_T> use it =)
<closure> it's set to use KDE stuff too
<Octane> :)
<Octane> oh really?
<closure> yeah
<Octane> should look a little different then
<morten> well, I dont wanna use the console because I would like to see.. dunno, I just like to use a program wheree i can make triggers and so :P
<closure> nope
<Octane> like icons next to the file menu entries
<buz> sometimes only after restarting x
<Tm_T> morten: apt-cache search mud
<closure> buz are you talking to me?
<buz> yeah
<Tm_T> closure: no, nobody talking to youm not even me
<closure> buz not just kde restart all of x?
<Tm_T> ;p
<buz> at times it will break and then magically start workign again for me
<buz> mhh dunno
<Octane> Tm_T have any idea how i can go about fixing it?
<closure> Tm_T, i'm ignoring you you're being rather snappy today
<buz> i just used to hit crtl alt backspace ;)
<Tm_T> closure: haha =)
<Tm_T> closure: just joking ;p
<closure> Tm_T, i as well >8-)
<Tm_T> Octane: hmm, no, not really?
<closure> k let me try this x restart
<closure> still no different
<closure> lol
<Tm_T> ehh
<morten> ... Tm_T you play mud or +
<closure> i am going to become a practicer of the voodoo beliefs
<closure> that's my goal
<Octane> lol
<myghetek> i couldnt get in for a while
<myghetek> it was weird
<buz> do you think you can invoke spells on hot girls so they wanna to f*** you?
<Octane> buz i dont need vooodoo to do that
<closure> myghetek, you put # in front of kubuntu?
* Octane rubs his nipples
<myghetek> i know i have a 75gb hard drive installed to my system, how do i get to it
<myghetek> ?
<closure> buz,  yeah me either.. that's what drugs and booze are for
<buz> mhh
<myghetek> I'm sorry not too savvy with irc
<buz> giving them drugs is somewhat hard if they dont trust you
<closure> wtf is mhh
<buz> like hmmm
<buz> like "thinking noise"
<closure> buz no way. you cut the line it will go up their nose
<myghetek> is there a my computer?
<closure> speaking of lines http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4546321.stm
<closure> good fucking god
<myghetek> or possibly something more linux? therefore better?
<myghetek>  They found the cocaine, weighing at least 12 tonnes,
<buz> i foresee cocaine prices skyrocketing
<buz> can i buy cocaine derivates somewhere?
<closure> buz not a chance
<buz> mhh too bad
<_nate> what packages do i need to install in order to use perl to perform ssh?
<closure> 12 tonnes is just the largest bust. there's thousands of tonnes produced if not hundreds of thousands
<closure> buz, you can buy crack on pretty much any street corner
<myghetek> clusure know his drugs...
<myghetek> *closure
<buz> pricing in such markets isn't really connected to supply that closely
<buz> witness oil
<closure> myghetek, i haven't always made the best choices in life but i have learned from all of them >8-)
<myghetek> wow, good answer
<closure> buz, the drug market is not really the same as oil
<buz> i know
<closure> the oil industry CAN be rigged pretty much
<_nate> demand in the drug market is constant
<buz> the drug trade is pretty rigged itself
<closure> the drug industry can't
<_nate> like cigarettes, you can raise the price a ton and the addicts still buy them
<buz> not globally
<buz> but locally
<_nate> otherwise we couldn't get away with the taxes we have on cancer sticks
<myghetek> it is for that reason that we need to stop using oil>gas to run cars and just switch over to linux
<closure> buz, i don't know man weed prices have gone down over the last few years i've noticed
<closure> atleast here in the states
<buz> depends where you are
<buz> around here you notice spikes after high policy activity
<closure> buz, where do you come from>
<buz> switzerland
<closure> what's your policy?
<closure> all of EU has pretty lax laws don't they?
<buz> not all
<buz> the dutch have it mostly legal
<buz> around here you usually get off with a small fine if the cops really catch you
<buz> but more often than not, cops don't care if you're smoking
<buz> only if you smoke and drive, you now go to jail directly
<closure> really?
<closure> weird
<buz> i've been stoned at school a LOT
<buz> and i never once had trouble
<myghetek> I live in california, in san francisco, and you can smell it everywhere when you go to the hippie places
<closure> but can they really tell?
<buz> maybe
<myghetek> they smoke it in the streets
<bergfloh> i have problems with my codepage, i can
<bergfloh> upps
<buz> if half the class suddenly burst into laughing...
<buz> mhh you see lots of people smoking on the streets here
<closure> you can get away with it here but it's not common place
<buz> where are you
<closure> when i use to smoke i'd smoke a joint walking down the street
<closure> but only in areas that i knew there wouldn't be cops and shit
<closure> i'm in US
<buz> mhh
<buz> gotta run
<buz> laters
<closure> later
<closure> man it is pouring rain
<bergfloh> i have problems with my codepage, i can't write umlauts, they are right at my computer, but if I search s.th. via google or write s.th. in IRC, other people see the letters like this:      what can i do? i already made a dpkg-reconfigure locales..
<myghetek> my screen only goes to 1024x768
<myghetek> but my monitor and video card can handle more
<brosio> if i click on address book on kmail it doesn't start... any could help ?
<Cybermagellan> how do you run executables...I've tried to upgrade from firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 and it isn't working
<Cybermagellan> Also...how do you change the default webbrowser?
<Cybermagellan> anyone?
<allee> Cybermagellan: yeap
<Cybermagellan> how do I run executables
<allee> alt-f2 or start konsole
<Cybermagellan> with GNOME and Ubuntu I can just extract and double click on the exec
<Cybermagellan> nothing happens in Konsole...
<Cybermagellan> this is on a Mac mind you
<allee> Cybermagellan: extract?
<Cybermagellan> I'm trying to upgrade Firefox....which is a tar.gz
<shiv> please help with my sound
<shiv> i am not geing anything
<allee> Open the tar.gz in konqueror this fires kark which lets you extract the tar.gz
<Cybermagellan> allee I can extract it...and I see the firefox-installer but clicking on it does nothing
<kay> shiv: you get a message about /dev/dsp on login?
<allee> Cybermagellan: hmm, right click on installer and openwith konsole
<shiv> nothing
<shiv> no mesage
<shiv> kmix is crossed out
<kay> Did you see a mixer.... ah
<shiv> i do
<kay> can you open a term
<shiv> ok
<kay> and please do ls -l /dev/dsp* and paste the output if any?
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /dev/dsp*
<shiv> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 19 2005-05-15 14:09 /dev/dsp1
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<kay> that is strange, isn't it?
<kay> And can you paste the output of "id" for me?
<allee> shiv: output of: id
<kay> (as your user)
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ id
<shiv> uid=1000(shiv) gid=1000(shiv) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),109(admin),1000(shiv)
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<kay> Hm... any idea why he has only dsp1?
<kay> shiv: You know the audio settings in kcontrol?
<shiv> ya
<shiv> i do
<kay> If you do, there is a possibility to provide the device yourself
<kay> enter /dev/dsp1 one there and give it a try
<shiv> determine device automatically is turned on
<kay> try it manually
<shiv> do i need to restart anything after writing /dev/dsp1
<shiv> ?
<kay> hit apply and it should say it needs to restart the sound deamon
<nmorse> Anyone know if compiling a new kernel on Ubuntu is safe?
<kay> try the "test sound" facility to check
<shiv> i did that it did not give that message
<shiv> ok wait
<Tm_T> nmorse: why not?
<kay> nmorse: I have not used Ubuntu kernels allmost all the time with no problems
<brosio> anyone that have kmail can open address book ?
<kay> nmorse: Just have udev supported
<kay> brosio: i can (at work) do that normally, why?
<shiv> nothing happened
<shiv> :(
<brosio> kay,  i click on open address book but nothing happened
<kay> you have korganizer installed?
<kay> shiv: Please send me the output of "dmesg" to the private chat i just opend with you
<kay> shiv: Too big here
<nmorse> Okay, I may compile a new kernel then
<kay> oops...
<nmorse> The only problem I see is that I am not too sure as to which ACPI modules I will need for my laptop
<nmorse> maybe I should just bother with compiling new alsa drivers
<brosio> kaddressbook start only from konsole
<kay> nmorse: you can start with their .config, no?
<brosio> anyone can try that ?
<kay> shiv: sorry, i am going to open one that will allow it
<nmorse> Oh probably, but that .config is pretty big, as it covers almost everything being compiled as a module
<kay> You can always go in cycles, remove only want you understand, leave ACPI as modules and so on
<brosio> kaddressbook start only from konsole, anyone could try to start it from kmail ?
<shiv> it says conection broken error 15 on the other chat window
<nmorse> Nah, I think I'll just see if a newer driver module will make my sound work
<kay> hm... shiv, can you try dmesg | grep -i audio and paste here if not much?
<kay> nmorse: What hardware is it?
<shiv> nothing happens on that command
<shiv> :(
<kay> can you try dmesg | grep -i coded
<kay> can you try dmesg | grep -i codec
<kay> sorry, the later one is correct
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep -i codec
<shiv> atiixp: codec reset timeout
<shiv> atiixp: no codec available
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<kay> aha... please do it like this: dmesg | grep atiixp
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep atiixp
<shiv> atiixp: codec reset timeout
<shiv> atiixp: no codec available
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<kay> So it was already all
<kay> You see, it sounds like it is not happy with your hardware somehow
<kay> I am looking what I find about it... hang on
<shiv> i had sound at the very begining about 3 days back
<kay> Is it a notebook shiv?
<shiv> i upgraded after adding extra repositories
<shiv> ya
<shiv> toshiba P35-6091
<brosio> kaddressbook start only from konsole, anyone could try to start it from kmail ?
<nmorse> What version of ALSA are the drivers that come standard with Ubuntu from?
<closure> you know it sure would be great if the backports repo would respond i tell you i don't know if i could hold it together if it did
<kay> shiv: I saw something suggesting "noapic" added to kernel command line
<kay> shiv: Let me look for more...
<oxy> am I to stupid? Or why does the kubuntu-dvd-Torrent not work?
<kay> shiv: You know how to add something to the kernel command line ?
<shiv> no sorry I suck---newbie ;(
<nmorse> Hey, brosio, try using Kontact
<kay> shiv: No prob, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kay> shiv: You know how to edit a file that root owns?
<brosio> kcontact works
<shiv> i think $ sudo gedit ...........
<kay> yeah.... that will work
<kay> there is a line like # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<vicks> anyone knows why i can't isntall firefix extensions? nothing happens when i click on them
<kay> shiv: Make sure to append a space (!) and noapic, seems people with the same trouble had luck with that
<kay> shiv: Let me be clear, add " nopaic" (without quotes of course) to that line
<nmorse> look at the top of your browser, vicks
<kay> shiv: And don't remove the # at the line begin, it is needed
<nmorse> just below the toolbars
<nmorse> There should be a place to click options on the far right
<nmorse> then click allow
<shiv> is it this?
<shiv> ## ## Start Default Options ##
<shiv> ## default kernel options
<shiv> ## default kernel options for automagic boot options
<shiv> ## If you want special options for specifiv kernels use kopt_x_y_z
<shiv> ## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.
<shiv> ## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<shiv> # kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro
<kay> yes
<vicks> nmorse: already done that
<shiv> but is hda2
<shiv> so that should be ok
<shiv> ?
<kay> if that is your disk
<kay> check by typing mount
<shiv> ya
<shiv> :)
<shiv> brb
<kay> maybe it is windows on hda1
<vicks> ah, started working suddenly
<shiv> yes it is
<shiv> so now i save the file
<shiv> and then?
<kay> well... then you will have to reboot
<shiv> ok
<shiv> no luck
<shiv> :(
<kay> hm..... you said it worked before
<shiv> is it no apic
<kay> Can you say what you did in the mean time
<shiv> or apaic?
<kay> noapic, one word
<shiv> ya
<shiv> i wrote it right
<shiv> I just upgraded all the packages after adding the backup repositories
<kay> backup reps, what is that?
<shiv> besides i had xandros before and xandros-alsa 2.6....used to work for me before so I installed that and 
<shiv> it worked fine for me
<kay> can you run sudo alsaconf?
<kay> try to look what it tells you
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ sudo alsaconf
<shiv> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<kay> install alsa-utils
<shiv> I also had done this yesterday: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<shiv> but I had lost sound before
<shiv> let install als-utils
<shiv> its already installed per kynaptic
<closure> we need a nzb site
<closure> when you make your fill you upload the nzb there
<closure> or something like that
<yahalom> hey...i just installed kubuntu on one of my customers's pcs. They don't have the internet. How do I supply them with updates and extra apps? they need more locality support.
<closure> yahalom, you don't
<closure> or you can just download the most recent iso and do it that way i guess
<yahalom> closure: not satisfied with that answer ;)
<closure> i'm pretty sure those are your only options
<closure> iso or nothing
<yahalom> closure: well when i install kubuntu it says ur local language is not complete u'll need to update online, how do i fix that? get their computer to my place and online?
<kay> yahalom: You could install apt-cacher on a notebook
<vicks> isn't there a way to download apt's and then burn them?
<kay> yahalom: Then install a fresh system and all you need for them
<closure> yahaloe if you can that'd probably be the easiest
<closure> i don't understand why it wouldn't be complete
<yahalom> kay: apt-cacher?
<closure> is it not english?
<kay> yahalom: Go there, make them use your notebook as apt source, or just drop the archives from /var/cache/apt-cacher to their /var/cache/apt/archives
<kay> Yes, it's a Debian package, likely in Universe
<kay> shiv: I fear, I don't really know... can somebody else help please?
<shiv> :(
<yahalom> kay: wanna buy me a laptop? actually i've been thinking of doing that. it's the simplest way. need to make some cash first. but i'm with u on that one.
<yahalom> closure: no not english
<muzz2k> hey people, I have a query that I couldn't find an answer to on Google
<kay> yahalom: You can install apt-cacher also on your local machine
<closure> yahalom, is it a notebook or desktop?
<yahalom> closure: well u know. i installed kubuntu on their system. so kubuntu is setup. now i can take their hard disk and do the updates.
<yahalom> i guess
<kay> yahalom: then install a new one, and make it go through the apt-cacher
<yahalom> closure: desktop
<kay> yahalom: then burn the packages as iso, drop it to the right directory on their machine and you are done
<closure> ouch
<yahalom> kay: i never heard of apt-cacher.
<closure> i'd just bring the thing over to your house and update that way cause there's probably going to be an assload of upgrades and shit
<kay> yahalom: still you can start using it as soon as apt-get install apt-cacher completes
<yahalom> apparently i can build my own ubuntu cd
<kay> apt-cache show apt-cacher
<yahalom> closure: lol yeah and their comp is like five years old
<yahalom> so it takes forever!
<yahalom> ubuntu almost two hours!
<kay> we are uings apt-cacher at work so except for the first one, every other installation and upgrade is very quick
<yahalom> kay: man i'll need to make little tools like that, cos otherwise work is going to be a bit harder than necessary
<yahalom> kay: when i put a newer kubunt cd into a machine running kubuntu, it can update its apps from the cd, right?
<muzz2k> when i set my shell to csh, KDM fails to log me in, but killing kdm and running startx works fine.  When I change the shell back to bash, everything works as expected.  Any ideas?
<kay> hm.... maybe, i never used the CDs
<yahalom> kay: fedora used to work like that. i think ubuntu also does. need to try it.
<kay> muzz2k: Don't change the shells, change what you start in Konsole, an option?
<yahalom> anyone know...kubuntu would work on a pentium 1?
<yahalom> 20 GB HD
<thoreauputic> yahalom: short answer is no
<yahalom> thoreauputic: u serious?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: not with KDE
<kay> Depends on the RAM, actually
<yahalom> thoreauputic: crap
<yahalom> thoreauputic: only xfce?
<yahalom> thoreauputic: or gnome?
<muzz2k> possibly, but it would be nice to know why it's doing it
<thoreauputic> yahalom: maybe, or fluxbox
<yahalom> thoreauputic: man but freaking windows 98 works on it
<kay> You never knew how good it was :p
<kay> Now you do
<thoreauputic> yahalom: windows 98 is seven years old!
<yahalom> thoreauputic: how would gnome not work on it? (not to say gnome is as bad as 98, just 98 eats a lot)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: gnome needs RAM
<thoreauputic> yahalom: so does KDE
<kay> The things is yahalom, Gnome is quite bloated
<yahalom> thoreauputic: so even more screwed, huh? no i know its that old, but the pc isnt.
<kay> And KDE is getting less bloated, but still is
<yahalom> thoreauputic: so what should i expect, a slow kde?
<kay> yahalom: Go to lwn.net, check distribution list
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I have an old pentium 200mmx running Debian, but using Fluxbox
<kay> yahalom: There are some that are optimized to that kind of machines
<kay> And yes, none of them uses KDE or Gnome
<KaiL> biggest problem on a P1: you WILL have to less RAM
<yahalom> thoreauputic: man only someone who is a linux fan will appreciate fluxbox. these windows moonies wont.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: either use DamnSmall Linux, or a very lean install with a light window manager like iceWM or one of the *boxes
<KaiL> thoreauputic: does DSL use a normal X-Server?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: iceWM is more like windows
<thoreauputic> KaiL: no
<yahalom> thoreauputic: how do i get iceWM on a cd to install onto ubuntu?
<KaiL> imho that helps more then avoiding KDE ;)
<yahalom> thoreauputic:anyway i can install ubuntu without gnome or kde?
* yahalom going to tell them to buy a new pc
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yes, but it would be easier to use a distro like Vector Linux 
<yahalom> thoreauputic: man i want them to have something which they'll be like "wow! why did i waste my energy with windows"
<thoreauputic> yahalom: on a pentium I you would need an earlier edition of Vector though
<KaiL> "Vector Linux" is what?
<yahalom> thoreauputic: gnome needs more ram than win98?
<KaiL> yahalom: the X server itself does.....
<thoreauputic> yahalom: gnome 2.10 does for sure
<yahalom> thoreauputic: so what should i tell them? they dont want just linux, they want something that will make them choose it over windows.
<kay> Why not Windows?
<yahalom> kay: too expensive
<thoreauputic> yahalom: well, on old hardware I personally would set up a custom install of Debian Sarge or use an earlier edition of Vector Linux
<kay> That sounds strange, you said they already have Win98
<yahalom> kay: too much junk coming in. u know how many customers i have who consider disconnecting their internet cos of viruses and adware?
<yahalom> thoreauputic: so sarge with xfce? (i want a desktop that looks good)
<yahalom> kay: besides i feel guilty everytime i charge people money to fix windows
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yes, that might work OK: look at this site too http://users.netwit.net.au/~pursang/lofat.html
<kay> If they are to surf the web, firefox is going to kill them :p
<thoreauputic> yahalom: useful hints about lofat linux
<yahalom> kay: i just wanna say" here have this, no viruses, no spyware, and no porn popups for ur 5 year old son"
<kay> Take them to Walmart and buy that Lindows PC for 200 USD?
<thoreauputic> The only browser that would work fairly quickly on a pentium I is Dillo ( or maybe the graphical version of Links)
<yahalom> kay: no not lindows. lindows has the same issues as windows. u r logged in as root!
<kay> That is not true and not true.
<KaiL> yahalom: use that hardware as a base and install kubuntu on it
<thoreauputic> yahalom: not any more - you can set up a user in Linspire now
<kay> First, there once was a first version of Lindows where that was the case, but it is no longer so
<KaiL> will still be WAY faster than every P1 construction will ever be
<yahalom> ok thats good to know.
<kay> And second, even if, no malware even attempts to exploit so far, desktop unix users
* yahalom takes it back. 
<yahalom> i remember when it first came out though, it was weird as hell.
<kay> Actually, Lindows is from the Debian family, not?
<kay> Anyway, i was more talking the hardware.
<kay> You get cheap PCs these days, cheaper than certain licenses used to be
<thoreauputic> yahalom: Linspire is probably a good choice for complete non-techies, if you can stomach their business model :)
<yahalom> man, they're going to be pissed tomorrow :(
<yahalom> "it took 10 hours to install and it wont even work!?!?"
<yahalom> thoreauputic: lol. what is their business model?
<kay> How much RAM do they have?
<KaiL> yahalom: biggest problem with a P1 is the RAM. Those boxes have 32MB as very best normally
<yahalom> kay: man i didnt even bother. i looked inside and saw that they only had two slots, and i didn't wanna look again.
<KaiL> even for some "damn small linux" that results in more stuff in swap then in real RAM
<thoreauputic> yahalom: well, some people get upset that they sell OSS software with their Click'nRun thing: but really they sell ease of use
<kay> I also had 2 slots and 512 MB :p
<KaiL> yahalom: which CPU clock?
<yahalom> thoreauputic: if they charge for customer service then i can accept that, but not for software, but then again these channels and forums are better than any customer service
<yahalom> KaiL: this will sound naive to you, but i really thought if win98 works so would ubuntu. when people tell me "ok lets try this penguin stuff" something lights up in me, and takes me over like a little child.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I heard the Linspire CEO or someone like that on a radio show: basically they are selling service and an easy one-click install of software
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I think there's room for that model in Open Source, but some people don't
<KaiL> yahalom: a recent Linux system needs around the same hardware Windows 2000 needs, maybe a bit less
<yahalom> thoreauputic: well then one click thing is very very cool, but why i ask u, dont those debian devs and ubuntu, etc find a solution already. i mean everytime i give ppl linux, i had to warn them about that.
<KaiL> (means every i686 works ok and even late i586)
<KaiL> or in other words: if you can INSTALL WinXP, you can USE Linux+KDE :)
<yahalom> KaiL: i need to read more. it's good to know. i thought that it was microsoft's business tactic to make each version more resource hungry, and linux tried to work on the minimum just as well as on the maximum.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: in practical terms, the difference is that Synaptic/Kynaptic require *some* understanding of how the repository system works - click'n run doesn't
<kay> For Linux the kernel is may be true
<KaiL> with such distributions like damn small linux you can get that a bit down, but then RAM starts to become a problem very fast
<yahalom> KaiL: well it makes sense now. why would such a cool desktop as kde need as much as little as a lousy win98?
<kay> for KDE, it may be more true when KDE 4 comes out, but not too much
<KaiL> running KDE on a P60 with 96MB RAM -> no problem
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you can set up a very usable Linux on old hardware - but it requires some knowledge that your users will not possess
<yahalom> thoreauputic: when i first acquired linux, i bought it with my system. the guy told me "say goodbye to being a monkey"
<KaiL> running KDE on a *typical* P166 MMX (with 32MB) -> forget it
#kubuntu 2005-05-24
<kay> KaiL: just a bit slow i guess
<KaiL> kay: I think so. A bit ago I had KDE3 on my K6-2/300 with 128MB, but even that was not the fastest
<yahalom> KaiL: so kubuntu might work on their system?
<vicks> if i may jump in the discussion. i think synaptic is almost cnr, and some changes would make even more so. if they used app-names instead packagenames in an package-handler that would make thing esier for the n00bs
<yahalom> thoreauputic: meaning that i need to start thinking
<KaiL> yahalom: if you take the RAM from 4 computers together into one, yes
<kay> vicks: I am sure it's coming to that
<yahalom> KaiL: yay how fun. Ok I'm fired.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: read that link I gave you earlier - it's quite illuminating
<kay> vicks: And after all, that's about the only thing Linspire did
<yahalom> vicks: no boubt this synaptic/kynaptic is going to become very cool at the end.
<yahalom> thoreauputic: i am.
<KaiL> thoreauputic: what kind of X-Server damn small linux uses?
<vicks> yeah
<thoreauputic> KaiL: I forget exactly - it's a cut down version - kserver or something?
<thoreauputic> or kX ? 
<KaiL> I thing, that could be a start
<kay> kdrive?
<thoreauputic> not sure - but hteir site has info
<thoreauputic> kay: that could be it
<KaiL> ...but I don't have such slow hardware around
<kay> but IBM had xfree on clocks i think, X is really not that big
<yahalom> thoreauputic: would damn small linux work?
<KaiL> kay: Xfree86/Xorg _IS_ big
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yes, but it uses Fluxbox ;-)
<yahalom> thoreauputic: i saw the live cd, that was fluxbox?
<kay> KaiL: Well, you can strip down quite a lot, it's all modules
<thoreauputic> yahalom: also some pentiums won't boot from  a Cd
<KaiL> kay: but how far?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yes it's a live CD, but can be installed as well
<kay> KaiL: Well, good enough to run on these tiny devices like zaurus
<KaiL> even they have >100MB RAM
<yahalom> thoreauputic: yeah this computer i'm talking about crashed on the kubuntu live CD. it refused to run it. is this what i'll see after the installation?
<KaiL> ...but not 16
<kay> KaiL: i think one megabyte at runtime is enough
<thoreauputic> yahalom: it's a tweaked fluxbox with Icons etc
<KaiL> hmm
<kay> KaiL: for X
<yahalom> thoreauputic: ok so fluxbox didnt look bad.
<jormundgand> I'm trying to install Baghira and when I do ./configure I get the following error: configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jormundgand> What do I do?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: flux is nice - just "different"
<KaiL> here Xorg takes around 35MB
<kay> apt-get install x-dev 
<yahalom> thoreauputic: i only used a naked fluxbox once. really simple and i could hardly find it on my desktop
<kay> KaiL: That is the pixmaps of the many programs running that get attributed to X
<psn> KaiL: including video mem
<kay> KaiL: That is not what it is using as memory for itself
<yahalom> thoreauputic: didnt know DSL was using fluxbox, cos that was sweet.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: the newer fluxboxes have some nice eye candy, actually
<yahalom> thoreauputic: so maybe DSL is my solution?
<KaiL> kay: but you get that freed, if you stop X, so it's relevant ;)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: worth a shot anyway
<KaiL> yahalom: at least you should try it
<thoreauputic> yahalom: on an old box like that, it should be OK
<kay> KaiL: Well, if you don't run KDE it would be lower... see?
<jormundgand> kay: new error: configure: error: We need a working libXext to proceed. Since configure can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find them either.
<yahalom> well its or that or "u ruined my pc u $%$%#@"
<KaiL> kay: difference between KDE3.4 and XFce 4: 8MB :)
<kay> jormundgand: apt-get build-bep kdebase
<yahalom> thoreauputic: u reckon they still be impressed with linux?
<KaiL> -> not relevant for every computer with >100MB
<kay> jormundgand: and apt-get build-dep kdeartwork
<thoreauputic> KaiL: KDE 3.4 feels pretty snappy here : it's definitely improved
<yahalom> KaiL: u serious? kde seems so much heavier.
<kay> yahalom: Your assumptions are broken, somwhat.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: it depends what they expect
<KaiL> yahalom: it isn't
<kay> yahalom: First, Win98 was a fine OS
<kay> yahalom: Second, you can use Firefox on these machines to surf
<KaiL> Firefox on a P1?
<KaiL> lol
<kay> yahalom: Third, almost no virus today attack Win98 anymore
<yahalom> kay: lol "u can use firefox, so smile people" most people dont even know what firefox is.
<thoreauputic> kay: In my experience, firefox is sluggish on a pentium 200mmx
<KaiL> again the old problem: RAM
<thoreauputic> with 64MB RAM
<yahalom> kay: especially when they're over 50
<kay> Well, how ARE they going to see the web then
<KaiL> Firefox requires 32MB
<kay> Konqueror suffers the same problem
<thoreauputic> kay: dillo is OK for some things
<KaiL> kay: right.
<yahalom> kay: links
<yahalom> kay: let them use damn text mode.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: haha
<kay> Ah common, what can you see then anyway
<thoreauputic> :)
<KaiL> maybe a bit better, if you run kde, as most is shared mem with other apps
<yahalom> kay: i mean that is all they will have tomorrow
* yahalom looking forward to the phone call
<kay> Ah you were wise and did backup
<KaiL> yahalom: try damn small linux on one of that computers
<KaiL> then you can start to add more comfort, if it's "to fast" :)
<kay> yeah, specialists are needed
<yahalom> kay: ok i'll do it. does DSL support other languages?
<kkathman> hey there KaiL  :)
<Tm_T> haaha! now I got Firefox 1.0.4 \o/
<KaiL> hi kkathman 
<thoreauputic> yahalom: modern desktop linux on a Pentium 100 is, umm, a "challenge"
<thoreauputic> pentium I I mean
<kkathman> Tm_T any major differences between 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 ?
<KaiL> thoreauputic: it already was 5 years ago
<yahalom> thoreauputic: well i wish it was pentium 2 
<yahalom> thoreauputic: to think that all this started with their sound not working.
<KaiL> I had some tries with debian, a P75 and 24MB in 2000 or 2001
<Tm_T> kkathman: you mean between 1.0.2(newest in ubuntu) and 1.0.4?
<KaiL> gave up, because uusable slow
<thoreauputic> kkathman: security mostly
<kay> yahalom: which lang do you need?
<yahalom> kay: hebrew
<KaiL> kkathman: security updates, of which most got backported
<thoreauputic> kkathman: the ubuntu 1.0.2 has been patched now
<kay> yeah, right.... you are making jokes out of us, right?
<kay> For Hebrew you will need the latest greatest stuff
<kkathman> Tm_T I have 1.0.3 from the mozilla site tho
<yahalom> kay: or the we go
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: nice
<KaiL> kay: is that any better on windows?
<KaiL> :)
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: but it doesn't help, try use it and go to https://addons.mozilla.org/
<kkathman> but on the windows version I get a notice of update, too bad the Linux version doesnt do that :(
<yahalom> kay: man this converting the world to linux is tough
<kay> Ok, I found Boten Linux
<KaiL> kkathman: it does in some situations
<kay> Boten GNU/Linux is intended for home users and provides a fully-localized GNU/Linux environment in Hebrew. It's especially made for those new to Linux, though aimed to please all users, experts and newbies alike. It's currently based around the 2.4 Linux kernel series (USB supported) and the GNU C Library version 2.2.5 (libc6 ELF). Boten GNU/Linux could be installed in a UMSDOS partition as well and can run on 386 systems all the way up to the late
<kay>  released April 21, 2003.
<yahalom> kay: Boten Linux?
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: yes, this is something they are aware of ( see mailing list)
<kay> Can run on 386 and is fully localized to Hebrew
<yahalom> kay: ur fast! what government agency u work for?
<kay> Hehe yahalom, not yours
<KaiL> I wonder, if they mean "i386 arch" or "i386 CPU" :)
<jormundgand> Okay, I did configure, make and make install, am I done now?
<kay> yahalom: Actually i just went to lwn.net and looked at the distribution list
<kkathman> Tm_T so ubuntu has the 1.0.4 in apt?
<yahalom> kay: u know what i'm going to build pcs shipped with kubuntu or ubuntu at fair prices. then my problem will be sorted.
<kay> Well, for that you can just ask HP
<yahalom> kay: But HP adds a lot of price to their price. (did that make sense?"
<kay> They already do that... or here in Germany, tuxhardware.de, the notebook i am using is from them, came with ... shiver... Gentoo preinstalled
<Tm_T> kkathman: nope =)
<yahalom> kay: i'm not looking to pay more than my bills and to provide people with a working pc.
<thoreauputic> work around for firefox update not allowing themes/extensions: 
<thoreauputic> 'general.useragent.vendorSub' to '1.0.4'
<kay> If you want to achieve that, you ought to work for people with money :p
<thoreauputic> in about:config
<Tm_T> kkathman: I just replaced Firefox files with new ones ;p
<yahalom> kay: yeah i build a pc once with mandrake preinstalled . dont ask me why.
<yahalom> kay: i was bored.
<kay> well, and overly optimistic too
<yahalom> kay: yeah they made me give them windows within 2 hours
<yahalom> kay: cos they wanted to run some stupid planet game
<kay> You know, Windows is not so bad after all
<yahalom> kay: which didnt work on winxp anyway it was from 3.1
<kay> Ah... some DOS stuff?
<yahalom> kay: it's the principle man
<kay> Well, you could try Wine in that case.
<yahalom> kay: pcs were made to make people's live easier not to rip them off
<yahalom> kay: no not even dos
<kay> Actually, PCs were made to make money for IBM
<yahalom> kay: wine has no sound
<yahalom> kay: cedega wants 5$ a month
<kay> oh it does, i heard it once
<yahalom> kay: really? 
<kay> And I was not talking of cedega.
<yahalom> kay: i tried dosbox that was fine.
<yahalom> kay: well almost.
<kay> Sure... but I was only toying with it, never used it really, we use terminal servers at work for the stuff that still needs windows
<vicks> thoreauputic: why does ubuntu patch the firefox 1.0.2 instead of use the 1.0.4 version (or did i misunderstand something?)
<yahalom> kay: can they watch dvds and stuff with DSL?
<thoreauputic> vicks: it's now "stable" ( ie frozen) So all security updates apply to existing versions
<kay> yahalom: On the P1, right?
<vicks> ok
<yahalom> kay: yes
<thoreauputic> vicks: it gets complicated if you change version numbers to accommodate security issues
<kay> yahalom: With what do they access the DVD?
<kay> yahalom: And I doubt seriously, any OS could make the CPU fast enough
<yahalom> kay: ???
<kay> yahalom: A P1 with a DVD drive, I never saw that
<yahalom> kay: oh right. ignore me. i;m tired, they dont have one.
<kay> yahalom: And last I checked, you needed almost 1 Ghz of CPU clock
<yahalom> kay: yeah u're right, its almost 2am here.
<kay> go sleep and try that Boten Linux
<yahalom> kay: Boten linux. umm.. what about gentoo?
<kay> Gentoo will be installed next month
<kay> Uhm, maybe the shell :p
<thoreauputic> yahalom: how long have you got? Compiling on a P I ? 
<kay> I remember my 600 Mhz Celeron with 512MB took 1 week
<kay> But then I made it compile KDE... so :p
<yahalom> thoreauputic: oh crap. yeah i forgot. it took two hours to install kubuntu.
<yahalom> kay: lol
<yahalom> thoreauputic: i should charge them by the hour.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: :)
<yahalom> thoreauputic: call every two weeks to check in.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yeah... "well, the kernel is still compiling - see you next week "
<yahalom> thoreauputic: lol
<yahalom> thoreauputic: there goes my reputation
<kay> Once your reputation is ruined, the fun starts
<kay> That's a saying we have here
<yahalom> kay: had enough fun ;)
<kay> But the point is, people are so used to saying that Microsoft makes bad software, still look at Win98 on these machines
<yahalom> kay: hey they dont need internet, all they want is to watch mpegs.
<kay> Or Office, still after the many years no better Office
<kay> Only for a browser, I will take Konqueror as better now
<yahalom> kay: its like a daycare, so when the kids get too loud, they want them to watch cartoons.
<kay> And for the desktop on contemporary machines, nothing beats KDE anyway
<yahalom> kay: i use konqueror. its really fast.
<kay> I like the look of it actually
<thoreauputic> yahalom: give them vi , telnet and lynx , and tell the kids to RTFM ;-)
<yahalom> thoreauputic: lol
<kay> or give the kids the source and make them port Linux to their hardware
<kay> :p
<thoreauputic> kay: or rewrite everything in Lisp ;-)
<yahalom> kay: man that would be freaky
<kay> thoreauputic: No, let it be Logo
<yahalom> kay: little 3 year old kids developing
<kay> yahalom: It would show a lot of trust into them :)
<kay> My 1 year old shuffels the mouse already
<kay> lol
<yahalom> kay: ever have a little kid come and tell u" that is the wrong code ur using man, u have to use blah blah blah, onyl then it will work"
<kay> i think of my collegues like that
<yahalom> kay: yeah my 3 month old is a system administrator at the university
<kay> you see
<yahalom> kay: he supports us
<yahalom> kay: lol
<kay> Everybody can administer a running Unix
<yahalom> kay: easy cash 
<kay> My 1 year old can already powercycle my desktop
<kay> :p
<kay> Good enough to keep things running
<yahalom> kay: lol
<yahalom> kay: well my grandmother play tux 24/7
<yahalom> kay: beat that man
<yahalom> kay: actually u know old people like linux
<kay> it's simple to use when you set it up correctly
<kay> My father (65) is still on Windows
<kay> But we don't talk much anymore... and he helps himself
<yahalom> kay: man not talking to ur father for using windows is shallow
<kkathman> My dad is 88 and can find more ways to mess up his email whether linux or windows.. He should be a beta tester
<kay> yahalom: It is his decision and I see how it fits him
<yahalom> kkathman: suggest it to him. seriously all this beta testers are people who dont mess thigns up
<kkathman> yahalom - for some windows is just easier..no hastles..gosh Id be on the phone 3x more with my dad if he was on linux lol :)
<kay> Last time my father called me, I could honestly say, no idea, i NEVER used Win XP
<kkathman> lol...playing linux system admin is harder that we might expect for the uninitiated :)
<kay> So he calls his other son who did :p
<kkathman> lol
<yahalom> so just talk about the damn weather
<kkathman> hehe
<yahalom> or something like " i can see ur penguin through my windows" find the common ground
<kay> That freedom thing still costs a lot time
<kay> But I see how with Ubuntu it is getting easier to get things set up for them
<yahalom> no kidding
<kay> i don't understand that quote?
<yahalom> ubuntu makes linux so easy
<kkathman> for someone that wants to get on the net, surf, and do email. Ubuntu w/KDE is a fabulous environment
<kay> I like the hotplug stuff
<yahalom> kay: i dont either. i get lame at 2am. i'd go to sleep, but need to find a solution for my customer. downloading DSL.
<kkathman> but, he couldnt set it up I'd have to do it for him... but he could set up his Win box Im pretty sure
<kkathman> he buys a new computer like every 6 months I think
<kay> The point where things get hard with Linux is knowledge
<yahalom> kkathman: thats often
<kay> We early adopters have not yet communicated everything wide enough
<kkathman> kay: thats right, for people that are computer savvy, linux should be relatively easy to learn, but for those that that have a phobia, its a nightmare I'd bet :)
<yahalom> kay: also with linux u get excited about the stupidest thing.."yay i got 3d graphics working!" "yay i got sound working"
<pussfeller> if yer dad was on windows, you would just ssh in and fix in in a jiffy
<kay> On linux weekly news they had an article about Ubuntu
<kay> recently
<kkathman> kay really?
<pussfeller> i wish to god my mom was on windows
<yahalom> pussfeller: u tried that?
<pussfeller> err linux
<kay> And there they said that they were astonished to find so much information about how to do things
<pussfeller> nm i am making no sense
<kay> kkathman: yes, the issue that just got free
<kkathman> kewl
<yahalom> yeah its amazing how fast people respond on the forums
<kay> yahalom: Well... actually, I remember my first PC, I was so disappointed from Linux back then
<kkathman> pussfeller:  I think I know what yer saying...but my Dad would probably find a way to hack his own box
<kkathman> accidentally :)
<kay> yahalom: It had been the reason to buy a PC and Win95 ran so damn much better.... think of 640x480 in 16 colors
<pussfeller> i admit that lately, Im getting tired of messing with things
<kay> yahalom: for the linux, for a state of the art graphics card, and so on
<pussfeller> im tired to things like printing or sound being issues
<kkathman> we many times take for granted how much knowledge of just general computer concepts we all possess that the world in general doesnt
<yahalom> kay: so linux used to be crap
<kay> pussfeller: It becomes boring, doesn't it?
<kay> yahalom: It didn't really change yet, it is about to change though
<kkathman> yahalom I tried SuSE in 1997 and it was near impossible to get it to recognize ANY hardware
<yahalom> kay:  i lived on this damn small island when win95 came out, so i was one of the first to have it. it was the hottest thing in town. it actually worked fine, except i'm still scarred by all the illegeal operations i committed.
<kay> I switched to KDE in 2000, even though I had bought W2k then
<kay> I just liked the idea of something that evolves as quick as linux does
<pussfeller> simple basic things
<pussfeller> having a gazillion competing sound systems is so annoying
<yahalom> so linux has only become "wow" in the past couple years?
<pussfeller> linux has only become desktop useable recently
<kay> in 2000, you didn't have aliased fonts
<yahalom> i dont like artsd. 
<yahalom> it interferes with everything
<pussfeller> it was useable... but super ugly 
<kkathman> yahalom:  its getting much better to install and to recognize more hardware, but still has a long way to to make things easier on the typical user I think
<kay> i only use artsd and then it's ok
<pussfeller> but if you play a game, artsd will hog the card
<kay> in 2000, you would start a KDE program and wait forever
<yahalom> kay: so  maybe its me. it interferes with my movies and mp3s
<kkathman> pussfeller:  thats true
<yahalom> pussfeller: that too
<pussfeller> on the other hand, arts, it handles software mixing
<kay> amarok does mp3s fine
<kay> and kaffeine does moves
<kay> Both with artsd, not?
<yahalom> kay: amarok is a cpu hogger
<kkathman> kaffeine starts and never stops :)
<yahalom> kay: even though i like it
* yahalom likes kaffeine
<KaiL> yahalom: install akode-mpeg
<pussfeller> alsa supposedly handles software mixing, but its a pain and i don;t think all apps work with it
<yahalom> i prefer kplayer tough
<yahalom> anybody use it?
<kkathman> yah I dont understand why music players in linux hog the cpu?
<KaiL> makes amarok much better, esp. with onboard audio
<yahalom> KaiL: whats that?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: hmm - amarok uses more cpu than say xmms, but then it does so much more
<KaiL> yahalom: a lib to need less CPU
<pussfeller> kkathman, use mpd, its the lightest music player around
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I think amarok is an excellent app
<kay> i don't care really, my cpu is waiting for me anyway
<pussfeller> amarok is getting alot better but it still unstable
<kkathman> pussfeller: all my music is on my winbox and thats where my audigy is so I go soundless on my LInux box
<kkathman> er boxes :)
<kay> pussfeller: The one in Breezy now didn't crash for weeks
<yahalom> thoreauputic: i like amarok, i just felt it slowed things down
<pussfeller> for gui clients i like juk
<pussfeller> now that it plays everything
<kay> Juk was nice too
<yahalom> kay:  how do i get breezy stuff?
<kay> And even pretty
<pussfeller> i think the dude finally proke down and made a plugin system or something
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I like to play a directory of oggs with ogg123 *  ;-) Call me Old School !
<kay> Well, replace hoary with breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kay> then apt-get update
<kay> and apt-get upgrade
<kay> pussfeller: Juk?
<kay> Yeah yeah, evil mp3
<kay> thoreauputic: Have you ripped them anew or converted to ogg
<yahalom> thoreauputic: ogg is cool
<pussfeller> amarok is getting better then thats good
<pussfeller> we have gnome beat on music players and cd burning
<pussfeller> rythmbox... that thing is like the main gnome app, all this concentration... and its plain and yucky
<yahalom> kay: will it kill my ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> kay: they are just ripped from CDs
<kay> yahalom: It is unstable and look at topic
<KaiL> yahalom: yes
<pussfeller> juk is a music player
<kay> KaiL: It didn't kill my machines yet
<KaiL> if it didn't already kill, it WILL next week for shure
<kay> I hope so
<yahalom> cant afford that. need a working os.
<KaiL> kay: with the gcc4 transition everything which has to do with C++ _WILL_ break
<Tm_T> hmm, time to sleep ->
<thoreauputic> kay: I also have played with ffmpeg2theora to see what theora vids look like: quite impressive I think (Theora)
<kay> KaiL: I still don't know, did the C++ ABI change again?
<pussfeller> totem, now i like that for flicks
<KaiL> it changed from gcc3.3 to 3.4
<kay> thoreauputic: I am making my own videos and looked at that
<kay> thoreauputic: But so far, I am stuck with bad software to cut
<KaiL> that's why hoary uses 3.3.
<KaiL> breezy will switch to 4.0 soon
<kay> KaiL: Oh, hoary was not on 3.4
<kay> ?!
<KaiL> no
<pussfeller> kde's star has kinda risen lately
<kay> But Breezy switched C programs to 4.0 already, not?
<KaiL> no idea about C
<KaiL> afaik there's no problem (except gcc bugs)
<kay> I saw many FTBFS fixes for gcc4
<kkathman> Hmm Now I have two Firefoxes darn it
<KaiL> "FTBFS"?
<kay> My own kernel didn't compile with gcc4
<kay> Fails to build from source
<kay> Debian slang
* kkathman needs to figure out a way to get the other one off
<KaiL> ah
<yahalom> why does konqueror crash so much?
<kay> I was hoping it won't be so bad
<kay> yahalom: does it?
<KaiL> yahalom: good question. next question.
<pussfeller> yahalom, i think this version of kde is buggy
<KaiL> problem: it doesn't for me :)
<kay> KaiL: Any hope, a working set of qt,kdelibs and kdebase will enter breezy at once?
<yahalom> lol
<pussfeller> i got alot more crashes than i did with gentoo and the last version
<KaiL> kay: depends on how you define "working" :)
<kay> KaiL: Well, like allows me to log in
<yahalom> mine crashed every once in a while
<KaiL> "something which came though the compiler"? maybe :)
<yahalom> but i havent seen it work better than on ubuntu
<KaiL> we'll all see
<kay> Report bugs, yahalom 
<KaiL> maybe it's get much better or maybe much worse
<yahalom> kay: good point, havent been doing that.
<kay> Well, let me say that, getting your dad on Linux, doesn't help Linux
<kay> But reporting bugs in the way they tell you, helps a lot
<yahalom> kay: where can u acquire win98 nowadays?
<transgress> ebay
<sixth_> hey guys...quick q....anyone kno how i can print to a windows based shared printer on my netowkr? possible or not?
<yahalom> lol...yeah the holy ebay, what dont they have
<yahalom> ?
<yahalom> i even saw a signed pic of jesus
<kay> a linux that runs well on these machines :p
<aprill2k> anyone else have problems with skippy DVD playback?
<transgress> aprill2k: no?
<thoreauputic> sixth_: yes it's possible
<transgress> aprill2k: hdparm
<KaiL> hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<aprill2k> transgress, i think dma is already enabled
<transgress> aprill2k: what player are you using?
<sixth_> thoreauputic, thanks for the response...wat do u recommend to use? samba?
<KaiL> btw, does anybody know, why dma is not automatically enabled?
<thoreauputic> sixth_: I was just looking for a URL - there's stuff about it on the ubuntu site
<transgress> aprill2k: i've used vlc for a while and it tends to not skip when other players do... i'd pull that in if i were you... that's just my suggestion... although it has problems with dvd menus
<thoreauputic> KaiL: because it can break things
<sixth_> ahhh ok...i will try a search out
<kay> KaiL: Some hardware is blacklisted
<aprill2k> transgress, it happens in Kaffeine and Xine
<KaiL> thoreauputic: is there still that much broken hardware around?
<transgress> aprill2k: try vlc.... see if it does alright
<thoreauputic> KaiL: probably not :)
<kay> KaiL: There barely is correct hardware :p
<KaiL> kay: I know, but afaik all dvd/cd drives are blacklisted...
<KaiL> kay: but not totally broken
<kay> On my desktop, the DVD drive killed a disk of mine
<kay> Kill in the sense of corrupted data transfer
<closure> http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/15/2036234&from=rss
<kay> And that was on brandnew hardware
<aprill2k> transgress, how do i keep DMA on all the time from now on?
<aprill2k> transgress, i think it may be off -but how do i check?
<KaiL> as long as the people buy such power supplies, I don't wonder about anything... http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=TN3V02&#tecData
<thoreauputic> sixth_: maybe here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWin2000
<KaiL> (if somebody wants, I can give you worse ones ;)
<transgress> aprill2k: vi /etc/hdparm.conf
<sixth_> thoreauputic, thanks alot i'll see wat i can do
<aprill2k> transgress, everything is commented out in there
<transgress> well uncomment the correct device
<aprill2k> transgress, i mean how can i see what is currently enabled?
<transgress> it locks up my dvd player when i try to turn hdparm on for my dvd player... still haven't figured that one out...
<kay> KaiL: What's wrong with it?
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdX where X depends on which device your CD is
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: that will tell you if DMA is on
<transgress> aprill2k: well i was telling you the permanent thing... you could try running the hdparm command and it should tell you if it is already enabled
<KaiL> kay: passive PFC
<yahalom> DSL is a live cd right?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: right
<aprill2k> thoreauputic, wow it was off!  why is it not on by default?
<yahalom> thoreauputic: so ADSL wont work right?
<yahalom> thoreauputic: will i have sound issues?
<KaiL> and for that prize you should expect neigher a comtrolled fan nor stable voltages
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I don't know - don't see why not
<kay> KaiL: perfluorocarbon ?
<KaiL> power factor control
<yahalom> thoreauputic: what is the dsl chan?
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdX to turn it on, edit /etc/hdparm.conf to have it on boot up
<KaiL> in short: you need ~15% more energy
<thoreauputic> yahalom: probably #damnsmalllinux
<thoreauputic> yahalom: try it
<yahalom> thoreauputic: yeah that it
<kay> KaiL: ouch
<aprill2k> thoreauputic, why is DMA not set automatically by Hoary?
<transgress> anyone have a clue why enabling DMA would lock up my dvd player?
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: I'm not a developer, so i don't know: I think because hdparm can break things
<KaiL> kay: not to mention the condensators may not be build for a long life and as I said very unstable voltages
<kay> like i said, it can cause corrupted disk access
<KaiL> if you PC is unstable, the power supply is always a good place to start bug-hunting
<kay> when you use DMA without the correct cabling e.g.
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: why the install doesn't detect which drives support DMA is something I can't answer
<kay> KaiL: hm.... actually I am using a DVB card now and thought i have such problems
<aprill2k> kay, but DMA is necessary for watching DVDs
<KaiL> kay: some noname power supply?
<kay> I have to admit, that I never burned to DVD what I found on torrents 
<kay> KaiL: Came with the machine... 
<KaiL> ..so yes ;)
<aprill2k> kay, no i mean WATCHING a REAL GENUINE encrypted DVD from the store or Netflix!!
<kay> KaiL: I have a 50 hz signal on my image.... 
<KaiL> ugh
<KaiL> DVB-S or -T?
<kay> KaiL: But now... strange as it is, it was on Windows and Linux both.... 
<kay> KaiL: DVB-S and then i removed all from the machine
<KaiL> as it's on both, you can be quite shure, it's a hardware problem
<aprill2k> is it fair to say that there is a high correleation between users of Linux and software piracy?
<kay> KaiL: And switched PCI slot... and stuff... but now it's no longer on Windows
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: hahah
<kay> KaiL: But still on Linux
<KaiL> aprill2k: yes: Linux users normally have 100% legal software
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: what planet are you from?
<kay> lol
<aprill2k> KaiL, but before they switched were they pirating software regularly?
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: FFS - why?
<KaiL> aprill2k: who was NOT?
<kay> I was buying everything
<KaiL> afaik on no windows system on earth everything is legal
<kay> Software
<KaiL> kay: good joke ;)
<kay> KaiL: Actually on mine it is
<kay> You see, I make a living from software.
<kay> So, well, it's obvious for me to pay for  that
<KaiL> and? I even know professional coders, who have not even a windows licence
<kay> But for music, e.g. once Napster was there, I just felt no obligation to pay those who forced me to get used to the music :p
<kay> KaiL: Well, i am more into ethics than others I guess...
<KaiL> if people copy some software, they can't get the legal way or just use it on more than one system: ok for me
<KaiL> if they go around and tell everybody how lame it is to pay for software: NOT ok for me
<aprill2k> but, if you steal music of software it is not PHYSICALLY stonel
<kay> KaiL: I agree with that
<KaiL> aprill2k: there are also some differences between music and software for me
<aprill2k> there is an infinite resource of mp3/warez, so the limit goes to zero in terms of cost
<KaiL> with software you ALWAYS do a damage to somebody:
<aprill2k> i disagree entirely
<aprill2k> microsoft likes piracy :-)  this much can be proved easily...
<KaiL> eigher to the vendor of the software you use, but *could* pay or to the vendor of the alternative you *could* pay
<KaiL> so if you have 0 money and use a copied windows instead of kubuntu, this is bad for kubuntu.
<aprill2k> a certian constrained amount of piracy is good for business
<KaiL> doesn't matter for MS, because they had no chance to get money in both situations
<aprill2k> KaiL, it does matter
<aprill2k> microsoft gains from you using a pirated copy of windows, because you did not use linux -- and you keep the market of closed source products going
<KaiL> aprill2k: in that point, where it's negative for kubuntu (and this being negative for one is automatically positive for MS)#
<aprill2k> plus, MS products report information back to their serveres which they sell to other comapnies, so they win again
<aprill2k> kail, so software piracy is actually a good thing in constrained amounts
<aprill2k> :-)
<KaiL> aprill2k: no
<aprill2k> is everyone didnt pay == no good, but most people paying and some pirating to reduce threat of upheavel == good
<KaiL> again: if you copy something, you can NOT pay for (because you have no money), it's NEGATIVE for every alternative, you *could* pay for
<KaiL> and this being negatige for the alternative is normally automatically positive for the first
* thoreauputic thinks this is way off-topic
<KaiL> indeed
<KaiL> oh, somebody here having a ATI Radeon 9200 or something around that?
<kkathman> aprill2k: do you really think that Gates worries much about Linux?
<aprill2k> KaiL, so you have never pirated a move, mp3, software app?
<aprill2k> kkathman, i think that they see a problem rising, so yes
<kkathman> nah
<kkathman> not even a little
<KaiL> aprill2k: for software I do not any more and all my computers are free of pirated software
<kkathman> he's much more worried about Google
<kkathman> not Linux
<aprill2k> kkathman, why did Bill Gates just fly down to Brazil to convince tthe country not to move to Linux if he didnt care ;-)
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: how is software piracy (which is exclusively a windows and mac issue) relevant to a Linux IRC channel discussion?
<aprill2k> he offered them Winodws for nothgin, and they rejected his offer
<kkathman> with less than 1% of the total OS installs Linux, I think he's aware, but not really worrying alot
<KaiL> thoreauputic: it isn't exclusively win+mac
<kkathman> however, media presence is everything :)
<KaiL> kkathman: on servers linux is much more relevant
<kkathman> secretly, hes scared of Google
<kkathman> well not so secretly really :)
<aprill2k> thoreauputic, piracy is not limited to Windows
<kkathman> and he's probably much more worried that his market share of IE dropped below 90%
<thoreauputic> KaiL: OK I guess you could pirate Crossover Office or somehting - point granted
<KaiL> I'm quite shure, there are MS people in #ubuntu and #debian and maybe some other chats like this
<KaiL> thoreauputic: or some times ago the Loki Games
<aprill2k> thoreauputic, vmware runs on Linux, and many people that use Linux seem to pirate the Linux version -- so it is an interestingquestion to ask
<kkathman> hehe KaiL  :)
<KaiL> aprill2k: you can't pirate Linux :)
<KaiL> except Suse, but nobody want to use that for a longer time *g*
<aprill2k> aprill2k, is copying the SuSE professional retail DVDs piracy?
<KaiL> as there's some software which is not allowed to be copied on the DVD, yes
<aprill2k> i think i have made my point...it seems that Linux desktop users are technically profiecient - and this leads them to easily pirate Linux software applications like vmware and cxoffice
<KaiL> aprill2k: but most of them don't care
<kkathman> shoot pirating is way too easy for almost anyone they need to know only one web site :)
<aprill2k> KaiL, you previously stated that "you can't pirate Linux" -- would you like to retarct this statement ;)
<KaiL> aprill2k: read the next line, starting with "except"
<aprill2k> i see it, but i dont want to get into it further
<aprill2k> just wanted to make a point
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: you can't pirate GNU/Linux - you could pirate certain proprietary programs that run on it
<thoreauputic> aprill2k: but it really isn't an issue in general
<Morandir> Anyone know how to deal with some RAID issues please pm me and I can get back to you later.
<kkathman> man I'd like to know why my system beeps at me everyonce in a while for seemingly no reason
<ChinaCatJones> it seems like the kubuntu channel is as thin as the kubuntu forums
<kkathman> ah but the quality is here :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> or we'd like to think so
<ChinaCatJones> for sure
<ChinaCatJones> anyone have any ideas on getting mplayer installed?
<ChinaCatJones> I've tried the guide and the forums for a couple of days with no joy
<kkathman> what have you done so far?
<ChinaCatJones> i have tried getting it through apt-get and synaptic
<kkathman> and what seems to be the problem
<kkathman> personally I use totem with the w32codecs
<ChinaCatJones> I also tried the the guides way of the hoary switch with apt-get
<ChinaCatJones> it keeps chocking on a libc6 dependency
<kkathman> which mplayer did you get...the mplayer-586?
<ChinaCatJones> i haven't gotten any
<kkathman> ohh
<ChinaCatJones> i have tried for both the 386 and 586 flavors
<kkathman> well, you need to apt-get the lib6 dependency
<ChinaCatJones> i really need 686 but that depends on 586
<kkathman> well the 686 is transitional
<kkathman> so get the 586
<kkathman> can you show me the error msg you get when you try to sudo apt-get mplayer-586
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> apt-get install mplayer-586 sorry
<ChinaCatJones> Reading package lists... Done
<ChinaCatJones> Building dependency tree... Done
<ChinaCatJones> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<ChinaCatJones> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<ChinaCatJones> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<ChinaCatJones> or been moved out of Incoming.
<ChinaCatJones> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<ChinaCatJones> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<ChinaCatJones> that package should be filed.
<ChinaCatJones> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<ChinaCatJones> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ChinaCatJones>   mplayer-586: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ChinaCatJones>                Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<ChinaCatJones>                Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<ChinaCatJones>                Depends: libpostproc0 (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ChinaCatJones>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<ChinaCatJones>                Depends: libxvidcore4 (>= 1:1.0.0-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ChinaCatJones>                Depends: xmms (>= 1.2.10+cvs20050209) but 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ChinaCatJones> E: Broken packages
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> you just need to probably get the libc6
<kkathman> but maybe that codec pkg too
<kkathman> just go through each one and do an apt-get install on them
<kkathman> you can search for the pkgs using apt-cache search <string>
<kkathman> such as:   apt-cache search libc6
<kkathman> that will give you a list and usually you can tell which one you need
<kkathman> bbiab - dinner time :)
<Octane> does nayone know whats causing this problem -- fresh new install -- http://pastebin.ca/11821
<LukeM> good luck octane, it looks like some files are missing
<LukeM> did you install from apt-get?
<Octane> ya i know i even did install unbuntu-desktop
<closure> Octane, i can't start kde from a command line either
<wisu> Hi, need to to auth system to ldap
<LukeM> i have started kde just with startx before
<closure> but it doesn't say all that shit
<wisu> apt-get libpam-ldap returns no package...
<LukeM> make sure you have kde-core installed
<closure> how did you install octane
<Octane> cd, that i think may have been corrupt
<LukeM> what are you logged in under now?
<Octane> as myself
<Octane> hmm
<Octane> i didnt have kde-core
<LukeM> I mean are you in a debian based linux?
<Octane> yes
<LukeM> kde-core is a package you can install with apt-get from i think the universe repositories
<Octane> ya i just did
<Octane> idont get why it wasnt part of kubuntu-desktop
<closure> Octane, it is
<Octane> kde-core iddnt do it
<LukeM> if that doesn't work you might need kdebase... (there is kdebase, kdebase-bin, kdebase-data)
<closure> octane
<Octane> yes sir
<closure> try apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<closure> and then reinstall it
<LukeM> i have no real idea to be honest, i have just been able to install kde minimally on my laptop so I am taking stabs in the dark
<Morandir> okay...
<Morandir> im having raid troubles...
<Morandir> setup /boot as non raid on 1st drive
<Morandir> created RAID available partitions on both disks
<Morandir> used raid admin software to setup raids
<Morandir> didnt work got /boot and / to work (create/mount)
<Morandir> installed kubuntu -- no /home or swap (not created or mounted!)
<Morandir> partitioned everything evenly, but there is no /home or swap
<Morandir> but if I manually create and mount (or swapon) they work
<Morandir> but they are never recognized on startup
<Morandir> any help?
<Morandir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31383 <---- my problem is similar to this
<sirukin> http://www.butternutsquash.net/assets/pages/bns-comic18.html
<Morandir> ...
<Morandir> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=136548#post136548 <--- and like this
<Liz4rd> BLAH
<Liz4rd> man pie yesterdya was good
<Liz4rd> OMG THAT FAG JUST CAME IN HERE
<Liz4rd> :P
* sirukin coughs
<Liz4rd> j/f trany
<Liz4rd> :D
<incubii> howdy
<Liz4rd> hey
<incubii> has kubuntu breezy made the switch to GCC 4.0 yet ?
<Diablo-D3> dont think it has yet
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> incubii: its already using gcc4 for C
<aprill2k> dma is casuing bad things to happen
<shiv> Np sound yet ;(
<shiv> what does this mean
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ lsof /dev/dsp
<shiv> lsof: status error on /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Liz4rd> hey sirukin
<sirukin> hey Liz4rd 
<Liz4rd> whast new
<sirukin> nm
<Liz4rd> cool, what are you up to?
<Liz4rd> i'm sure not just staring at your screen :P
<Tezkah> screen is a great program
<Liz4rd> :P
<sirukin> heh
<_shiv> NO control center after reboot
<_shiv> plz help
<Liz4rd> this channel has been dead all fing day
<_shiv> where is it?
<Liz4rd> _shiv: kcontrol & in a term
<Tezkah> I have to relearn screen
<Tezkah> I looooove screen
<Liz4rd> wtf is screen?
<_shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ kcontrol
<_shiv> bash: kcontrol: command not found
<_shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<_shiv> :(
<Liz4rd> wtf
<Tezkah> Liz4rd: console program that allows you to have multiple virtual terminals inside of one
<Liz4rd> cool
<Tezkah> "ctrl+a n" switches to the next one
<Tezkah> its very handy
<Liz4rd> is it its own term?
<Liz4rd> YAY! for midnight commander
<Tezkah> Liz4rd: it just runs in a terminal
<Liz4rd> oh, alright cool
<Tezkah> so you can use it in gnome-terminal, konsole, everything
<Tezkah> just type "screen" from the terminal, I'd suggest learning how to use it first though
<Liz4rd> sweet
<Tezkah> man screen
* Liz4rd is running slackware
<Tezkah> what
<Tezkah> get out
<Tezkah> hahaha
<Liz4rd> OMG I HAVE SCREEN
<Tezkah> just kidding, slackware is a good distro
<Liz4rd> i love it and aparently screen is installec
<Liz4rd> installed
<Tezkah> yeah, I'd use slackware, but I just love apt so much
<Liz4rd> theres liek 2 slackware versions of apt
<Tezkah> but yeah, you have to install them first ;_
<Liz4rd> theres swaret and slap-get or something
<Tezkah> ;)
<Tezkah> swaret is supposedly bad
<Tezkah> I just remember that
<Liz4rd> i'm using it :(
<Tezkah> from my days of slackware
<Liz4rd> but i hate it
<Liz4rd> just like 2 min ago i had a problem with it not upgrading
<Liz4rd> but its way easy to intall programs
<Liz4rd> well slackpacks
<Liz4rd> just installpkg filename.tgz in a term
<Liz4rd> and bam
<Tezkah> yeah, I just never read the documentation properly
<Liz4rd> as root of course
<Liz4rd> :P i think i'm the only linux n00b that reads documentation
<Tezkah> see, I first heard about Linux
<Tezkah> tried to install Red Hat with no experience
<Tezkah> failed hardcore
<Tezkah> read some books, learned the command line
<Tezkah> now I'm fairly confident
<Liz4rd> thats exactly how i was
<Liz4rd> :)
<Liz4rd> sept knoppix was my first REAL distro :P
<Tezkah> heh
<Liz4rd> that i acully found out to use
<Tezkah> I got debian installed on my parents desktop
<Tezkah> I was quite pleased with myself
<Liz4rd> i got suse installed on my parents 
<Liz4rd> :P
<Tezkah> but then I tried installing it on this laptop
<Tezkah> failed with powernowd and wifi
<Tezkah> ubuntu I got it to work though
<Tezkah> I'm using my wifi right now
<Liz4rd> kubuntu is in the mail, i want to use gentoo bad but i think i need more experiance first
<Liz4rd> well when ever transgress thinks i'm ready :)
<transgress> ha
<Liz4rd> ;)
<Tezkah> kubuntu is in the mail!?
<transgress> in comparing kubuntu and gentoo... i didn't see enough of a speed increase... the main reason i love gentoo is upgrading it easily
<Tezkah> more like ubuntu ;)
<transgress> yeah i'm mailing him the cd's
<Tezkah> oh
<Tezkah> well I'm getting the free ubuntu CDs
<Liz4rd> yes i'm exited 
<Liz4rd> lol those stupid ubuntu cds havnt come to me yet
<transgress> takes like 4 weeks doesn't it?
<Liz4rd> something like that
<Tezkah> bittorrent ~ few hours
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> slackware hate my burner
<Liz4rd> or i think its just permision issues with cdtools
<Liz4rd> or somethign
<Liz4rd> 16 gigs and counting for todays bittorrent uploads
<Tezkah> I thought I was using 8 of the 9 gigs I set aside for kubuntu
<Tezkah> I'm only using 2.7, yay
<Liz4rd> :) i think i'm using somethign like 53 percent of my space 
<Liz4rd> 15 gigs i set for slackware
<Tezkah> yeah, well, I just mount my ntfs drive with my music on there
<Tezkah> my laptop is having some troubles
<Tezkah> it heats up pretty bad
<Liz4rd> eh?
<Liz4rd> thats wierd
<Tezkah> hmm
<Liz4rd> hows your cooling situation
<Tezkah> yeah, in Windows, I don't feel the harddrive heat up so much
<Liz4rd> thats messed up
<Liz4rd> is it an old drive?
<Tezkah> nah, 4200 laptop drive
<Liz4rd> thats wierd
<Tezkah> yeah, it is
<kakalto> what is kde's default scan program?
<Liz4rd> liek for scanners?
<kakalto> yeah
<Liz4rd> kscan? 
<astro76> kooka
<kakalto> thanks
<Liz4rd> i dont think theres a "default"
<Liz4rd> is there?
<astro76> not really
<kakalto> kooka doesn't seem to run...
<kakalto> and kscan doesn't seem to exist..
<Liz4rd> lol
<Liz4rd> dam i tryed
<kakalto> but kooka worked earlier
<Liz4rd> killall kooka (as root) and open agian?
<kakalto> will do
<kakalto> noep
<kakalto> I'll be back
<kakalto> :(
<Liz4rd> no luck?
<kakalto> nope
<Liz4rd> that sucks
<kakalto> yup
<Liz4rd> sorry i'm on slackware if its kubuntu related
<Liz4rd> people are cooler in here :D
<kakalto> :)
<Liz4rd> one time i got kicked for saying swaret in ##slackware
<kakalto> both xsane and kooka worked a few weeks ago...
<Liz4rd> OMG NO HE DIDNT JUST SAY THAT FRANK....yes...yes he did bill OMG KICK
<kakalto> right...
<Diablo-D3> stfu Liz4rd 
<Liz4rd> :O whoa
<Diablo-D3> if you dont want to be kicked from here, don't yell
<Liz4rd> sorry
<kakalto> lol
<Liz4rd> *bows* i'm not worthy almighty inforcer
<Liz4rd> what if i underlined everyhting instead of caps :D
<Diablo-D3> I wouldnt see it
* Diablo-D3 has mirc color codes off
<kakalto> you have _color_ codes off.
<kakalto> mirc?
<Diablo-D3> kakalto: they're officially called mirc color codes
<Liz4rd> i'm on irssi i wouldnt see it ether
<Diablo-D3> since mirc invented them
<Liz4rd> i dont think so
<Liz4rd> would i ?
<kakalto> righto
<Diablo-D3> most clients do interpet them, but mirc had them first
<Diablo-D3> can you see this Liz4rd?
<Liz4rd> nah i think xchat did
<Diablo-D3> it should be bold
<Liz4rd> yes its bold
<Diablo-D3> then you can see them
<Liz4rd> cool
<kakalto> yeah irssi is great
<Diablo-D3> and xchat obviously can see them
<kakalto> yup
<Diablo-D3> bitchx/epic4 can see them
* Diablo-D3 cant think of any other major clients
<kakalto> virc
<Diablo-D3> I said major.
<kakalto> that's .... relatively.... minor... :(
<Diablo-D3> anyone here know german?
<Liz4rd> BitchX
<Diablo-D3> Liz4rd: I said bitchx
<kakalto> I don't like bitchx
<Liz4rd> oh oops
<Liz4rd> me nether
<Liz4rd> i liked it for like 2 days
<Diablo-D3> ircii is included in that bitchx/epic4 group too
<Liz4rd> irssi is my most used
<Tezkah> irssi for lyfe
* Diablo-D3 uses xchat
<Liz4rd> :P
<Diablo-D3> oh, and konversation can do color codes
<Liz4rd> KSirc
<Liz4rd> aswell
* closure uses xchat too
<closure> it's super
<closure> super fabulous that is
<Choubaka> I stopped using x-chat recently. :) 
<Choubaka> I learned to use recode on irssi.
<Liz4rd> yay Choubaka
<closure> what is the wget command to save everything from a site
<sirukin> wget -r
<closure> oh yeah
<Liz4rd> the whole site or just the folder your in?
<closure> the folder
<Liz4rd> ok
<transgress> i need to start smoking again...
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india here ?
<harsha> yeah
<harsha> da_bon_bon : i am from india
<_luke> hey, anyone know of any good file indexers?
<_luke> haha never mind
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<mindspin> hi
<mindspin> can anybody tell e how to remove applications I don#t want to have? like, I only want xmms for playin mp3 and no other kde app
<sirukin> I'd use amaroK instead.
<sirukin> xmms is so...lacking
<mindspin> thats fine for you, but i want amarok to be removed and wanna have xmms
<sirukin> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<mindspin> hehe
<mindspin> then I#m asked wether i want to remove kde-desktop either
<mindspin> and thats not what I want
<Tm_T> hi incubii
<incubii> hey Tm_T 
<incubii> whats going on
<Tm_T> life?
<joy> hi
<joy> anybody out there?
<Hussam> do the ubuntu xfce debs have compositor enabled?
<misieq> does anybody know where konqeror keeps bookmarks??
<Hussam> do the ubuntu xfce debs have compositor enabled?
<Riddell> misieq: .kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<incubii> lol that bad is it
<rolphin> Hi, how can I remove the feature that make french accent with simple quotes ?
<sirukin> set your language correctly
<rolphin> thx ok
<Riddell> brainkilla: hi
<rolphin> that doesnt change anything
<rolphin> I must hit  twice to have it write once
<yahalom> how do i get kmail to check e-mail on startup?
<rolphin> its a checkbox in the configuration box
<brainkilla> Riddell: Hi ;)
<brainkilla> havent seen that you responded in the main channel
<uniq> hi guys.
<uniq> hmm.. any suggested fonts for konsole, I like 6x12 in xterm.
<rolphin> 6x13 (fixed) is da best
<uniq> for konsole? 
<rolphin> for xterm
<uniq> yes... but konsole doesn't give me that option.
<rolphin> so why use it ?
<rolphin> try custom -> monospace -> size 12
<rolphin> it's nice too
<rolphin> (this is what I use with this  irssi session)
<uniq> it's what i use now.. size 8.. 
<rolphin> size 8 ...
<rolphin> you'll loose you eyes...
<uniq> no.. 100dpi 1280x800
<rolphin> ok
<prophet> How do i change my display settings in Kubuntu? I got a Dell E172FP monitor but i can't change it.
<rolphin> Xfree86 Config file
<rolphin> always work
<Diablo-D3> prophet: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<prophet> hmmm... how do i add root?
<Diablo-D3> prophet: you dont, just use sudo
<uniq> sudo -s ~ su
<Diablo-D3> heh, I just sudo bash
<Diablo-D3> its so easier to remember
<uniq> :)
<Kamping_in_doze> hi ppl
<mrmanic> Kamping_in_doze: is ircing as Administrator as frowned upon as ircing as root?
<buz> if administrator implies windows, even more so ;)
<Kamping_in_doze> yeh, someone else has pointed that out, and nothing i can do :| not my box
<mrmanic> :)
<da_bon_bon> any1 from india here ?
<mrmanic> Kamping_in_doze: I still respect you.  ;)
<yahalom> is there a project like kubuntu but with xfce4?
<vicks> anyone nows if there's a way to configure how gtk looks in kde?
<KaiL_> yahalom: not yet, create one ;)
<KaiL_> would be interesting imho
<KaiL_> vicks: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<KaiL_> this gives you a gtk theme to import qt themes and a frontent to configute theme + fonts for gtk apps from kcontrol
<mrmanic> what is good about xfce4?
<kkathman> howdy mrmanic :)
<KaiL_> mrmanic: good for slow computers
<kkathman> mrmanic: xfce is excellent if you have a computer with limited resources...i.e. small amount of memory
<mrmanic> ah
<mrmanic> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> hey KaiL_ how goes it today?
<mrmanic> is a 700mhz box with ~380M ram "limited resources"?
<kkathman> mrmanic: not as much as when I installed it on one that had only 96mb
<mrmanic> ouch
<kkathman> 380mb is a bit on the small side tho memorywise
<vicks> ah. thanks KaiL_ 
<kkathman> so you'd probably benefit from a little better desktop performance, but I cant say how much
<kkathman> mrmanic: is there a reason, per se, that you are looking to change your desktop?  Or are you just looking to get a performance boost?
<transgress> hey what's the qt wrapper for gtk programs called again?
<KaiL_> mrmanic: 700MHz, 384MB RAM? Can you give that to me please, if it's to slow for you? :)
<KaiL_> limited recources is something around <300MHz and <200MB RAM
<mrmanic> ah, gotcha
<mrmanic> transgress: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<KaiL_> btw. gcc4 seams to save 5-10% disk usage :)
<mrmanic> I think many or possibly most americans with computers have way more computer than they really know what to do with
<kkathman> KaiL_: hehe
<transgress> okay also would one care to tell me what to do with the gtk engine now that i've got it installed?
<mrmanic> go into kcontrol
<Tm_T> hha
<mrmanic> you should see the new control panel installed
<kkathman> mrmanic: hmm...could be, but memory is so cheap here that its always better to overkill there
<mrmanic> kkathman: I agree
<kkathman> mrmanic: 1GB memory for $40  why not??
<kkathman> my purpose in using LInux here at home was to rescue two old computers that couldnt run a contemporary OS :)
<kkathman> Ubuntu was absolutely a breeze to install on them, and now they are useful, instead of being a boat anchor :)
<mrmanic> nice
<mrmanic> I actually use linux as my main OS b/c I got sick of windows.  
<mrmanic> I tried OSX over the weekend.
<mrmanic> it's quite nice
<mrmanic> I might buy a powerbook as my next laptop.
<buz> mhh not a bad choice
<buz> tho i've come to prefer kde over osx
<kkathman> mrmanic: Well I honestly didnt get "sick" of windows per se, but it would have been very expensive to put an OS and make those other computers useable with any microsoft products, thats for sure
<mrmanic> buz: me too. that was my main frustration.  They did do a lot of things that I liked, though, especially with applications.
<mrmanic> I like KDE a lot
<buz> yeah
<buz> most apps on osx feel pretty limited
<buz> dumbed down for your grandma if you want
<mrmanic> yeah, seriously
<buz> pages for one is next to worthless imh
<buz> imho
<mrmanic> I've been happy to see on some of the apps on OSX some sort of running log window, though
<mrmanic> Unison, for one, and console, obviously, for the OS logs.
<mrmanic> I like that.
<buz> i think konsole could do that too
<buz> i still prefer rsync to unison, myself
<buz> but the fact that you can't get osx to display menus inside the application window was a pita
<buz> that and the lack of a decent office suite
<brosio> anyone could help me to make a floopy disk to boot ?
<brosio> grub-floppy
<brosio> Can't find /lib/grub/*-*/stage1, aborting
<brosio> not work
<kkathman> buz some of the multimedia and graphical progs on OSX are the cadillac of their industry tho
<buz> true
<buz> final cut is top
<buz> but i don't care for that stuff
<kkathman> buz Logic and ProTools are about the only thing that pro sound editors use any more
<kkathman> but those are not necessarily for the general masses
<buz> not really no
<kkathman> but a huge industry following
<buz> most of the stuff that's bundled with osx isn't worth much
<buz> it's better than the XP crap  but still not really useable
<buz> ilife=toys
<kkathman> well XP has some very good apps too that are industry standards also
<buz> but not bundled
<kkathman> many of those are cross platform Mac and XP tho
<kkathman> buz oh no..not bundled at all
<buz> only thing truly missing onl inux is useable accounting
<kkathman> well, for the average person that might be true, but there is plenty missing on linux in the way of application functionality...most of the apps I have seen are immature, crash easily and have limited functionality. There are exceptions tho
<kkathman> buz: the whole world of business software is fairly limited, not just accounting
<kkathman> Ihave been very impressed tho with the development software..which seems to be a forte :)
<buz> kontact is a gem
<kkathman> buz kontact's mail is too basic, but thunderbird is available  and thats more industrial strength :)
<Tm_T> TB <3
<kkathman> hey Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> hi kkathman 
<vicks> damn. when i try to make my open office use the kde in dialogs, the dialogs crashed. i once saw a post about it on the forums but i just can't find it. anyone knows if there's a workaround?
<KaiL> btw. how to enable that?
<KaiL> installing openoffice.org-kde doesn't seam to be enough
<Tm_T> vicks: hmm, go and try Koffice from svn =)
<vicks> noo, i don'r wanna! =)
<KaiL> vicks: seams to work better that the last beta ;)
<vicks> KaiL: haven't tried it. did it work for you?
<KaiL> vicks: I have the beta on my testbox - doesn't work THAT good
<KaiL> Tm_T tried from svn and had success
<vicks> KaiL: aha ok
<Tm_T> svn works ok
<Tm_T> haven't noticed any bigger bugs yet
<braveheart> good OS :D
<vicks> KaiL: did you figure out how to enable the dialogs in OO
<kkathman> KaiL: All the reviews of the 1.4 beta of KO confirm your experience in that...especially the newer apps such as Kexi and Krita
<KaiL> kkathman: krita at least starts
<Tm_T> Kexi works ok as far as I've tested it :p
<kkathman> KaiL: lol..Im a bit confused that developers would release even a "beta" in that condition though
<kkathman> but then "beta" standards in the LInux community may differ greatly from professional software houses.
<KaiL_> damn
<yourghetek> i got the following error after doing an upgrade, http://pastebin.com/285160 how do i fix it?
<Tm_T> hmm, let me guess, kdelibs-dev?
<Tm_T> I mean data
<Tm_T> oh yes, it is :p
<Tm_T> yourghetek: check topic ? ;p
<yourghetek> haha oops
<yourghetek> how do i make sh scripts run when i click on them?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> why not just rin them from Konsole?
<Tm_T> run
<yourghetek> i just wanna right click them to edit and left click to run
<Tm_T> hmm, ok, rightclick, properties -> permissions -> 
<Tm_T> but you have to run it as root
<yourghetek> ok
<yourghetek> right click on what?
<Tm_T> so it's easier to run from Konsole
<yourghetek> ah ok
<yourghetek> damn
<Tm_T> why not?
<yourghetek> this permissions thing is kinda getting to me
<Tm_T> what's the problem?
<Tm_T> haha
<yourghetek> i mean i understand about security and all that jazz
<yourghetek> but this is my personal computer and im the only user
<yourghetek> so its kind of annoying
<Tm_T> no it's not
<yourghetek> yes, it is
<Tm_T> NOT!
<Tm_T> =)
<yourghetek> is
<yourghetek> is x infinity
<Tm_T> bah, pizza ->
<yourghetek> i wish i had pizza
<Tm_T> yummy
<Tm_T> and coke with it =)
<yourghetek> psh
<yourghetek> im gonna go get coffee
<yourghetek> ciao
<yourghetek> bacl\k
<transgress> wow... never gotten an email about the wiki i wrote... and then today i get two... weird
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<transgress> hey anyone know of a kde usenet reader?  is there one in kontact that i'm missing?
<Jormundgand> Is KDE-Look.org down, or is it just me?
<transgress> something's wrong with it yes
<Jormundgand> I'm getting a healthy ping response from it, but Konqueror won't load it.
<transgress> that's why i said something was wrong... might be apache
<yourghetek> can someone point me in the direction of a sources.list?
<dewey> ok if I install ubuntu-ppc and I want to install kubuntu-ppc how can I do that so I have kde 3.4?
<KaiL_> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dewey> ok KaiL_ thanx I will do that :)
<Tm_T> :)
<babbabua> hi
<babbabua> could anyone telle me if there are any seeds for Kubuntu DVD???
<transgress> man half the internet must be down
<transgress> mozilla.org doesn't seem to be kicking either... i think M$ must have something to do with this!
<transgress> or the mpaa
<kkathman> yeah like M$ has that kind of time to mess with websites :) lol
<babbabua> kkathman there's no sources for k-ubuntu dvd?
<kkathman> babbabua: should be yes..on the download site
<kkathman> babbabua: but I would advise you to download the base hoary package first, get it installed, then just apt-get the kubuntu-desktop
<babbabua> it was to do a multi-installation
<babbabua> anyway I have to do everytime upgrade
<babbabua> :/
<kkathman> the kubuntu disk basically just installs hoary with only a KDE gui thats all
<babbabua> no packeges then
<babbabua> ok
<babbabua> Thanks a lot!
<babbabua> ;)
<Tm_T> hi tez
<kkathman> Tezkah:  hey :)
<Tezkah> hey kkathman, Tm_T 
<Tezkah> I am going to a LINUX USER GROUP tomorrow
<Tezkah> for no apparent reason
<Tezkah> besides to talk to people with beards
<Tm_T> haha
<Tezkah> note to self: never boot into Windows again
<Tezkah> http://people.uleth.ca/~ryan.reamsbottom2/outlooknotsogood.png
<Tm_T> xD
<KaiL_> 2 process per mail?
<kkathman> uhm... thats an idiot
<kkathman> has nothing to do with WIndows
<kkathman> thats someone that is obsessed with clicking on outlook 100 times cuz their dumb
<KaiL_> it's multitreading I guess
<Tezkah> I clicked an email link in Firefox, and outlook decided to try to open
<Tezkah> over and over
<Tezkah> never did get open
<kkathman> yeah has nothing to do with Windows...you can do exactly the same thing in Linux too
<kkathman> click on Kaffeine a few times and see what happens when you do a TOP
<kkathman>  hehe
<Tezkah> yep
<kkathman> hell that application never stops even if you exit it :)
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> killall =)
<Tm_T> btw I dislike kaffeine
<kkathman> uhm..yeah 
<kkathman> thats user friendly eh Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: userfriendly == crashes before it opens?
<kkathman> Important User Note, after listening to your music, be sure to go to a console and kill the process
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<kkathman> yeah it does that too :)
<Tm_T> amaroK rock your pants off ;--P
* kkathman looks for Tm_T 's face
<kkathman> er pants
<KaiL_> Tm_T: you should reduce the bass a bit :)
<pv_> er
<Tm_T> KaiL_: what bass?
<kkathman> dude will it knokc er girlfriend's pants off tho?
<Tm_T> ofcourse!
<kkathman> excellent
* kkathman makes a mental note to switch to AmarOK
<Tm_T> KaiL_: I don't have subwoofer, don't need one
<KaiL_> so it's not allowed to use that app in Texas? ;)
<kkathman> Hey baby...wanna hear my new sound system....OH  look at that :)
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> KaiL_: we prefer Tequilla in Texas, we get the same result 
<kkathman> lol
<KaiL_> lol
<kkathman> in California its white zinfandel, but real men dont drink white zinfandel
<kkathman> course there are few real men in California
<Tm_T> haha
<rj45> hi
<Tm_T> kkathman: but just a few
<kkathman> yeah a few
<Tm_T> 4 to be exactly
<rj45> how can I change the reginal encoding in ubuntu 5.04 + KDE 3.4??
<kkathman> but I hear alot of the women are more man than woman tho
<Tm_T> rj45: hmm, kcontrol -> 
<KaiL_> rj45: kontrolcenter -> region :))
<Tm_T> =)
<rj45> but it only display Conuntries
<Tezkah> KDE is so pretty
<rj45> I'm sorry for my english level, but I'm spanish ;)
<Tezkah> its okay, noone is perfect
<Tezkah> just kidding
<KaiL_> rj45: select your country there and you'll see
<rj45> I think the problem is the font type ;)
<rj45> how can I install fonts?? :)
<KaiL_> what's your exact problem?
<carambol> i upgraded FF to 1.0.4 with backports
<carambol> now i cant download/install extentions
<Tm_T> kkathman: oh yes!! http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_025.png
<rj45> that the Liquid Weather Theme for SuperKaramba don't display propertly the characters
<carambol> what are the sites to Enable downloads
<carambol> ?
<KaiL_> rj45: might be, that it's configured to ISO-8859-1
<KaiL_> or -15
<kkathman> uhm ok Tm_T what am I looking at there?
<KaiL_> ubuntu uses Unicode (UTF-8) everywhere
<Tm_T> kkathman: the language of it =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: I found an extension that adds menuentry to locales/language packs
<rj45> Kail_: probably that's the problem
<teardrop> damn
<rj45> or that the fonts aren't installes
<rj45> d
<teardrop> i wish i knew another language that'd be sweet
<Tezkah> u shuld lrn aol language
<teardrop> aol?
<KaiL_> lol
<KaiL_> teardrop: learn one (or 2, 3...)
<teardrop> KaiL_, i wish there was like an aramaic font language pack for linux lol. that would be some serious encryption
<KaiL_> wow, for fi there's not the slightest idea what a word could mean
<KaiL_> teardrop: fi, ee or hu are good enough :p
<teardrop> what are those?
<Tm_T> kkathman: I have no Idea what all those word means, but I think I can figure it out =)
<KaiL_> finnish, estonian and hungarian 
<teardrop> that's what i thought
<teardrop> but they still use letters
<teardrop> though nobody around you could read it that's for sure
<KaiL_> lol
<KaiL_> but in a - well, uncommon way...
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> ahh kewl Tm_T :)
* Tm_T is searching more Firefox Language packs
<Tm_T> nah, can't find what I'm looking for
<Tezkah_> its really annoying that ctrl+z closes irssi
<Tezkah_> I assume ctrl+c does as well
<Tezkah_> and to switch servers you hit ctrl+x
<Tm_T> hmmh
<rrichie> hi all 
<rrichie> are there some freevo package for kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> freevo?
<rrichie> yes
<Tm_T> hmm, what that means?
<rrichie> the "home theater" application
<Tm_T> ah
<rrichie> :)
<rrichie> no packages?
<Tm_T> http://freevo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/doc/FreevoAptDebian
<Tm_T> does that help?
<Tm_T> yeah, I just used google
<rrichie> but there are problems because kubuntu uses python 2.4 and this package of freevo requires 2.3
<KaiL_> gcc might help :p
<dewey_> ok I have installed hoary-ppc and the updated to kubuntu-desktop.
<dewey_> but I still can not get my screen to 1078x768 it will only do 640x480 during my hoary-ppc install?
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> dewey_: it could be because of ddc
<dewey_> Tm_T: what?
<Tm_T> hmm, wait a minute, I give example
<dewey_> ok
<dewey_> yellolwdog gets it right on this same ibook!
<dewey_> yellowdog
<Tm_T> (WW) (1400x1050,Generic Monitor) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz
<Tm_T> and
<Tm_T> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width 1400 is larger than
<Tm_T> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1280)
<Tm_T> stinky
<Tm_T> and that's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dewey_> hmmm I will just send an email to ubuntu-ppc people I guess.
<dewey_> let me look in mine.
<Tm_T> hmm, check if you have that kind of errors in there
<AndyR> hi all
<Tezkah> hello Dr Andy!
<AndyR> Dr? not i
<Tezkah> you are a doctor
<Tezkah> a doctor of love
<AndyR> lol
<AndyR> i have a p4 that refuses to boot from a kubuntu dvd but i know the dvd is fine as another box boots fine with it and i know the drive is ok as it boots from cd's ok
<Tezkah> hmm
<Tezkah> a DVD?
<Tezkah> I didn't know there was a DVD image
<AndyR> yes
<Tezkah> have you tried the CD image?
<AndyR> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<Tezkah> ah, I see
<Tezkah> its a DVD drive, right?
<AndyR> not of kubuntu, but it boots ubuntu CD image fine
<AndyR> yes
<kay> What about g++ is broken?
<kkathman> AndyR: I'd go ahead and install the ubuntu CD image, then just apt-get the kubuntu-desktop after install.
<Tezkah> do you get KDM with that?
<kkathman> its much more reliable and gives you a back up UI if KDE messes up
<AndyR> i was just trying live as they are both running ubuntu hoary anyway
<kkathman> ahh well if you are doing just the live version doesnt matter much
<kkathman> but definitely if you do an install, do the full ubuntu first...then apt-get the KDE
<Tm_T> Tezkah: if not, you can install it separately and configure it to be default dm
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, why should he?
<AndyR> i didnt want to commit to kde until i had seen it running
<kkathman> Tm_T because its plainly a more reliable install
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I install wmaker too, just because I like it
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm?
<kkathman> AndyR: thats not a bad philosophy at all
<kkathman> Tm_T we all know, and ubuntu agrees, that the kubuntu-disk install is flawed, and wont be fixed until breezy
<kkathman> there are things missing
<AndyR> as im really happy with running gnome here on ubuntu since 09/04
<kkathman> if you install ubuntu native, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop, you will have virtually no issues
<kkathman> AndyR: thats a good thing, you'll find KDE a bit more easier to tweak I think, but both UI's work well, just personal preference is the key
<AndyR> i have kdelibs anyway as im using k3b
<kkathman> ugh I cant believe I said "more easier"  yikes!
<kkathman> KDE will be a bit more flexible in tweaking the details of your UI
<AndyR> i have a spare dev box here so i will put it on there for a week or two
<Tm_T> kkathman: ah ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: I haven't thought it, I just installed and mostly all is ok
<kkathman> mostly
<kkathman> as long as you stay with native KDE things
<Tm_T> eh
<kkathman> and many of those kinda suxors
<Tm_T> no, I use more gtk etc apps than kde stuff =)
<AndyR> no issues with sypheed-claws?
<Tm_T> what's that?
<AndyR> e-mail client
<kkathman> Tm_T right, and you cant use alot of gtk stuff out of a k-disk install cuz you dont get a full gtk install
<AndyR> that works fine with clamav
<Tm_T> kkathman: so?
<Tm_T> I mean apt handles all dependencies so I can use all gtk apps afaik
<vicks> i'm very new to the whole linux experience, so maybe i'm doing like everything wrong, but: isn't kubuntu quite unstable?
<Riddell> vicks: it has it's share of problems
<Tezkah> hmm... unstable?
<Tezkah> maybe if you put it on a wobbly table
<Tezkah> it might crash
<vicks> i mean, if i use for say like an hour, amarok will mostly stop working, konqueror will crash at LEAST one time and so on. how much do you guys think breezy will improve? what's the word on the streets ;)
<Tezkah> but then you could just fix the table and put it back up there
<kkathman> Tm_T seems obvious to me, but obviously im wrong
<vicks> well, Tezkah, sorry if my terminology isn't all right, hopefully you can at least guess what i'm trying to say...
<Tezkah> I'm just kidding
<Tezkah> but I haven't had the same experiance
<Riddell> breezy will use gcc 4, which might well kill everything horribly.  or it might not
<Tezkah> amaroK doesn't crash, but I couldn't install XFCE and make it run
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
<KaiL_> vicks: tell us about the bugs - esp. about the non-crashers btw!
<KaiL_> this will help VERY much to make kubuntu better
<kkathman> Tm_T ??
<Tezkah> Tm_T kkathman: ???
<vicks> ok, i didn't mean to sound sour or anything, Tezkah
<Tm_T> vicks: hmm, my amaroK runs nicely and konqi has crashed only twice as far
<Tm_T> and you can say me as heavy user =)
<Tezkah> konq crashed over and over until I realized it was doing it on the same file, a corrupted one on an NTFS drive
<Tm_T> haha
<Tezkah> and now I am going to nap
<Tm_T> kkathman: 23:20 < kkathman> Tm_T seems obvious to me, but obviously im wrong <- ?
<kkathman> Tm_T how many people come in that have probs, usually have installed from the kubuntu disk....maybe its my perception, but there are many more problems with those than if they install base ubuntu and pull down k-d
<Tm_T> hmm, so maybe I was just lucky =)
<kkathman> Not to mention, that if (or when) the KDE GUI messes up, you have an alternate UI to fall back on
<vicks> i might be becuase i play files from an ntfs partition
<Tm_T> but yes, it's better to have two DE:s
<Tm_T> kkathman: you're right
<smouche> amen to that; xfce is really nice to fall back on.
<kkathman> hey its just my perception, so I could be wrong
<smouche> how are you, gentlemen?
<kkathman> heya there smouche!! LTNS :)
<Tezkah> I find that with Linux, it either works or it doesn't.  If you can make it work it works good forever
<Tezkah> with Windows, it always works... just not very well
<KaiL_> Tm_T: ohm, no
<Tm_T> KaiL_: ?
<Tm_T> smouche <3
<KaiL_> you always have 3 states - "works", "works sometimes" "never works"
<AndyR> messes up, does it then? :))
<smouche> well, I'm generally here in spirit, kkathman, just not a good enough multi-tasker to talk much lately
<kkathman> I have run XP since it basically came out and it has never crashed, never messed up an application, in 3-4 years. So I could say the same thing for Windows :)
<vicks> is there a way of installing ubuntu+kde without getting all gnome-apps in kde
<KaiL_> on Linux the first is 95%, the last 10%
<KaiL_> eh
<KaiL_> first 85%
<kkathman> Maybe Im just the exception :)
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> you never crashed XP?  Impressive, kkathman
<KaiL_> on Windows first is 5%, last is 1%
<kkathman> nope..not even once smouche
<KaiL_> smouche: I guess, he never used
<kkathman> uh...you missed above..
<kkathman> 6 computers, all running XP, on 24 hours a day
<Tm_T> kkathman: yeah, try to run unstable apps
<kkathman> I reboot maybe once every 2 weels
<smouche> kkathman, what about system restore, ever need to use that?
<kkathman> Tm_T I dont run unstable apps :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: well I do, and those messes windows really bad
<vicks> is there a simple way of installing ubuntu+kde without getting all gnome-apps in kde
<kkathman> smouche I have it set, but have never had to go back to it
<kkathman> which apps are unstable Tm_T :)
<smouche> talk about the benefits of clean living... ;-)
<kkathman> smouche oh wait...I did use that once  
<smouche> ah hah!
<kkathman> smouche:  I think its like anything...if you take the time to know it, and understand it, you can make any system rock solid
<mypapit> what's kubuntu? does it related to ubuntu linux?
<mypapit> what's kubuntu? does it relate to ubuntu linux?
<kkathman> same goes with Mac, Unix, Linux, etc
<smouche> this is how stupidly reliant I became on system restore:  I even committed the blunder of letting it restore Trojans and crap like that.
<Tezkah> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<kkathman> mypapit: kubuntu = ubuntu with KDE
<mypapit> oh..
<Tezkah> kkathman: yeah, Windows can be stable
<Tezkah> I got bored with having my system set up properly for too long, so I installed Kubuntu
<smouche> kkathman, I kept my XP pretty clean, nevertheless crud accumulates eventually
<kkathman> smouche: Actually I had an install of something that I wanted to completely remove so I uninstalled and then sys restored back to before I did it...wasnt a problem
<kkathman> smouche: Only thing I absolutely hate with a passion is the registry
<kkathman> that bugs the crap outa me
<smouche> me too.
<kkathman> but I now have a tool that keeps that clean for me too :)
<smouche> I stopped installing anything but programs from zip, no installers
<Tezkah> I taught this friend to delete the registry of her ex-boyfriend
<Tezkah> woops
<kkathman> I used the heck outa my system..heavy apps too like Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Xara Webstyle, etc
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, I like to test and use new stuff, they come and go =)
<kkathman> Tm_T yeah me too, and I know exactly how to do that
<Tm_T> kkathman: I haven't used windows for couple months now so I don't remember
<kkathman> but I also dont try unstable apps
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> especially ones that I would trust the integrity of my system to
<kkathman> thats just dumb
<phxguy> Is anyone else having trouble getting to kdelook.org
<Tm_T> phxguy: oh yeah
<kkathman> phxguy: yes its down or undergoing maintenance....or as the paranoid here say. "Microsoft is hacking it"
<Tm_T> o/
<Tm_T> it was .... me ] ;=
<kkathman> I cracked up this morning when someone insinuated that Microsoft was blocking KDE-org...OMG
<kkathman> it wasnt you Tm_T but if it were, I know you'd be kidding
<phxguy> lol... Sure is down a lot since it moved to those 'new' servers... 
<phxguy> thanks for confirming though
<Tm_T> kkathman: haha =)
<kkathman> I got this lifesize picture of Bill Gates pacing feverishly and making calls to his development people saying "Stop what youre doing...start hacking KDE.org!!"
<kkathman> yeah right
<Tm_T> hahaha xD
<vicks> i think microsoft is blocking the plumming in the kitchen
<vicks> my kitchen that is
<kkathman> the paranoia around here sometimes is a bit hilarious :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: just you wait, I search one pic of gates...
* kkathman watches Tm_T hack into Gate's machine (we all secretly know he uses RedHat)
<Tm_T> no, he uses Kubuntu! ;p
<vicks> so is the general opinion that you get a more stable system when installing kde through ubuntu?
<Tm_T> hmm, I think so
<kkathman> vicks: My opinion is that you have a safer system, more reliable if you install hoary first, then apt-get the kubuntu-desktop
<teardrop> does KDE support true transparency?
<kkathman> teardrop: explain what YOU mean by transparency.
<smouche> I've done it both ways, vicks; right now I have a "true kubuntu" install, no gnome, and it's definitely more stable, but probably just because I'm a little less clueless than when I started with ubuntu and added kubuntu-desktop.
<smouche> I am inclined to believe kkathman, however, and will do my next install the way he suggests, ubuntu first.
<vicks> ok
<teardrop> i mean do can you see the other apps through one app, it's not just a the background picture
<Tm_T> teardrop: well, yes and no
<smouche> I think it does, experimentally, teardrop, but there are lots of dire warnings about instability
<closure> smouche, damnit
<smouche> closure?
<Tm_T> kids?
<kkathman> teardrop its on an application by application base
<smouche> personally I can't stand these translucent menus so many people seem to like.
<kkathman> some applications will allow it, such as Konsole.. Python supports true transparency on the KDE Desktop
<smouche> pseudo transparency is good enough for me.
<kkathman> i.e. SuperKaramba applications
<kkathman> and smouche is right, there are some instabilities if you do unusual things
<Tm_T> no shit =)
<Tm_T> I don't use that transcluency because its unstability, I don't need it then :p
<smouche> heh, I get enough visual confusion as it is...
<vicks> is kubuntu-desktop the metapackage?
<smouche> yes, vicks
<closure> http://caos.caosity.org/images/caos2-gnome-trans.png
<closure> that's what i'm asking
<kkathman> hmm
<closure> is that only in gnome
<Tm_T> closure: yes you can get it
<kkathman> funny looks like NickServ is on the fritz
<closure> Tm_T, GNOME? or the transparency
<Tm_T> closure: transparency
<closure> is that unstable?
<Tm_T> closure: no, unless you wan't 3d stuff at the same time
<closure> no
<closure> i just want it to do that
<closure> how do i get that?
<Tm_T> hmm, just change it on from kcontrol
<closure> where?
<Tm_T> K control centre
<closure> i know
<closure> where in there though?
<closure> there
<closure> 's nothing in there
<closure> under transparency that is
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> closure: it's called transcluency
<closure> yeah
<closure> under the search nothing is there
<Tm_T> good morning to you, danish fellow
<_nate> you all love me
<_nate> don't deny it
<Tm_T> ok, I hate you
* _nate slaps Tm_T with a rather large trout
* Tm_T hits _nate with his personal heavy battle axe
* _nate whimpers as he gets a paper-cut from the wimpy battle-axe
<_nate> I just got a 20 GB exter hdd, its so awesome, never knew how good one could be
<_nate> check it out: http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product=4001730
<_nate> it works under linux, thank goodness
<Hussam> I have an irc question. how do you do that inserting text thing?  like in "_nate slaps Tm_T with a rather large trout"
<Tm_T> Hussam: /me plah plah plah
<Hussam> oh ok cool
<Tm_T> :)
<Hussam> lol
* _nate slaps Hussam with a rather large trout for the noob question.  "Glad to be of service! :)"
<Tm_T> haha
* Hussam knows he has just been Pwn3d
<_nate> does 'tar -cjf file.tar.bz2 foo bar' make a .tar.bz2 file consisting of foo and bar?
* _nate applauds Hussam on recognizing pwnage
<Tm_T> _nate: try it
<_nate> yeah, it works
<_nate> compressing a 3.7 gb directory
<_nate> a lil backup :)
<Tm_T> =)
<xeuful> I recently installed kubuntu and am trying to be able to use my SATA hd, but when I click on it I get "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab". What can I do about this?
<_nate> ummm, add it to /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab?
<xeuful> what is "it" and how do I add "it"? I 
<xeuful> I'm sorry but I just recently switched from Windows and haven't got a clue
<_nate> oh man, thats pretty complicated, i'm not sure exaclt how you would go about doing it, but you need an entry in either fstab or mtab for your serial ATA drive in order for linux to recognize it
<Tm_T> eh, only in fstab
<_nate> type 'less /etc/fstab'
<_nate> Tm_T: I'm just goin off of what the error said :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> and actually it's quite easy to add your sata HD into fstab
<xeuful> ok so I've got fstab open. I could add /dev/sda1
<xeuful> but I don't know its mount point, options, dump and apss
<Tm_T> where you wan't it to be mounted?
<xeuful> btw it's NTFS formatted
<Tm_T> ok, so it's read only
<xeuful> well, where? uh ...
<Tm_T> /mnt/ntfs is a good choise I think
<xeuful> what in the konsole?
<xeuful> oh you mean as a mount point
<Tm_T> yes
<xeuful> so "type" is ntfs?
<Tm_T> hmm, yes
<Tm_T> let me see...
<xeuful> options is "default" 
<Tm_T> /dev/hdc4  /mnt/ntfs1  ntfs  ro,defaults,noauto,umask=022 0  0
<Tm_T> mine is that way
<Tm_T> and then only root can mount it (I think that's more secure)
<xeuful> how do i do that? by rebooting?
<Tm_T> nno
<Tm_T> ok, you have Konsole open?
<xeuful> yeah
<Tm_T> ok, type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<Tm_T> and add that line as last
<xeuful> did that, am editing
<Tm_T> but modifuy it ofcourse
<Tm_T> -u
<xeuful> yeah
<Tm_T> and when you're done, just press ctrl-x
<xeuful> okay I'll try thanks!
<Tm_T> what, where's hes going?
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tm_T> ok, why they can't wait I explain it to the end ok?
<_nate> lol
<Tm_T> I hope he doesn't do anything he have to regret
<_nate> lol
<Tm_T> I really do...
<Tm_T> hello again
<xeuful> hi!
<Tm_T> I really have to ask, what did you do =)
<xeuful> i modified that fstab thingie and then restarted
<Tm_T> why you restarted?
<xeuful> now it says "mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ntfs1"
<xeuful> i guess this is a good sign
<Tm_T> well yes, but why you restarted?
<xeuful> uh ... I'm used to it through windows?
<xeuful> hey everything works out when you restart
<Tm_T> yeah, but you really don't need to restart
<xeuful> yeah .. well, i'm too hasty I didn't even read your last line
<Tm_T> yeah I know
<Tm_T> ok, you wan't to mount it?
<xeuful> yes please :)
<Tm_T> ok, say "sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs" or whatever was the mountpoiny
<Tm_T> t
<xeuful> wait
<xeuful> will my data be secure?
<Tm_T> read only
<Tm_T> so yes
<xeuful> I mean it won't format or anything
<Tm_T> no
<xeuful> well I did it. still nothing. 
<Tm_T> no, this is not windows, "unidentified filesystem, formatting..."
<xeuful> hehe
<Tm_T> yes, now say "sudo mount /dev/sda1"
<xeuful> aah
<Hussam> actually kernel 2.6 can write to ntfs, right? but I think it is disabled it and made it read only?
<Tm_T> Hussam: well, afaik ntfs writing is a)slow b)hard to get up and workin
<xeuful> well it's mounted, but it says "Could not enter folder /mnt/ntfs1."
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> interesting
<_nate> the compression of this 3.7 GB folder is taking FOREVER
<xeuful> indeed
<Tm_T> _nate: well, what you expected?
<Hussam> xeuful: did you mkdir /mnt/ntfs1 ?
<_nate> Tm_T: don't you need to install a special package to be able to read ntfs?
<Tm_T> _nate: nope afaik
<xeuful> aha!
<xeuful> looking at /mnt it seems that ntfs1 is a locked folder
<xeuful> owned by root
<_nate> xeuful: chown or chmod
<_nate> i recommend chmod
<xeuful> wtf?
<_nate> without write access, to prevent accidents
<kakalto> anyone here know much about fullscreen and wine?
<xeuful> so what to do? I've heard of this "chmod" but I don'T know what it does
<_nate> it changes the permissions on the folder
<_nate> man chmod
<Hussam> xeuful: or umask=0222
<xeuful> hmmm
<xeuful> wait I'll try. will i have to mount again after modifying fstab?
<_nate> xeuful: sudo chmod 555 /mnt/ntfs1
<_nate> actually
<_nate> xeuful: sudo chmod 444 /mnt/ntfs1
<_nate> you only ever need to read from that
<Tm_T> you can't chmod read-only filesystems =)
<xeuful> gah!
<Hussam> xeuful: just add the line to fstab: /dev/sda1  /mnt/ntfs1  ntfs    umask=0222 
<xeuful> I already did
<Tm_T> hmm, interesting
<_nate> Tm_T: just changing the permissions on the mount point, not on the actual filesystems
<Tm_T> _nate: well hmm, yeh
<xeuful> oh wait in fstab, <pass> says "$" instead of 0 or 1
<_nate> Tm_T: I believe a -R option would make it invalid
<Tm_T> xeuful: maybe "sudo chmod 777 /mnt/ntfs1" helps :p
<Hussam> I think it should be: /dev/sda1  /mnt/ntfs1  ntfs    umask=0222       0         0
<Tm_T> well, try it
<xeuful> mmkay
<_nate> Tm_T: not 777, you don't want to have write permissions to that folder
<_nate> Tm_T: for safety's sake i say 444, that way all you can do is read it
<Tm_T> _nate: there won't be, it's read only in mount parameters
<xeuful> wow I can enter it, but there's nothing there
<Tm_T> so the mount point is "free to all" but the mounted filesystem is far afay from write access
<_nate> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> away even
<xeuful> no wait it still says "could not enter ..."
<Tm_T> eh
<xeuful> gah! I want to have access to my ... data
<xeuful> geez even knoppix could give me access to my sata drive
<Tm_T> ok, I take a shower and eat some breakfast ->
<Hussam> xeuful: what did you add in fstab ?
<_nate> xeuful: whats the entry in your fstab again?
<Tm_T> xeuful: you mounted it?
<xeuful>  /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs1 ntfs  umask=0222    0     0
<Hussam> then as root, mount -a
<Hussam> xeuful: in konsole su then mount -a
<_nate> no
<_nate> sudo mount -a
<_nate> or if you must have a root shell, sudo -s
<_nate> never activate root, imo
<xeuful> did "sudo mount -a" still nothing
<_nate> no idea then, sorry man
<xeuful> well alright thanks for the help!
<Hussam> xeuful: try rebooting
<_nate> i would suspect that maybe the sda settings in your bios are set in such a way that it is unsupported in ubuntu
<_nate> oh yeah, try rebooting
<xeuful> I'll reboot see you in a bit
<xeuful> crap. one step back after rebooting
<xeuful> 1. it now says "only root can mount ..." again
<_nate> sudo mount -a
<xeuful> 2. during boot, it says: "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<_nate> see, the kernel doesn't recognize it
<Hussam> then it probably did not detect the drive
<_nate> the problem is at a lower level than fstab
<xeuful> hmm
<_nate> xeuful: type: sudo fdisk -l
<xeuful> it does recognize it
<_nate> is it listed in fdisk -l?
<xeuful> yeah .... /dev/sda: 80GB .... device boot = /dev/sda1
<_nate> hmmm, no idea then, sorry
<xeuful> thanks anyway. I'll have to get going
<_nate> later
<_nate> Hussam: my cdrom won't unmount when i use krusader with it, ever heard of this?
<Hussam> _nate: meh that's nothing. I'm on breezy and media:/ is broken
<_nate> Hussam: heh
<Hussam> _nate: it won't open in /media/cdrom  ?
<_nate> it will, but i want to unmount it
<Hussam> sudo umount /media/cdrom
<_nate> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<_nate> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Hussam> is there a cd in it?
<_nate> yeah
<_nate> but no programs using it afaik
<Hussam> try ejecting it first , then unmount it
<_nate> i did
<_nate> figured it out, some process called gam_server uses it, hmmmm
<Hussam> so you terminated gam_server ?
<_nate> yep
<_nate> then i can unmount
<_nate> kindof a shame i can't do it without killing it
<Hussam> maybe you can get it not to start a bootup
<_nate> i guess other people have had problems with gam_server
<_nate> it keeps track of changing directories and whatnot, i think its for rollback, i'm not sure
<_nate> http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/
<harsha> can some one tell me how to start a service everytime u reboot the system
<harsha> is it /etc/init.d/xxxxxxxxx
<Hussam> maybe chmod -x /etc/init.d/service name
<siimo> does kubuntu auto detect WiFi on laptops
<_nate> nope, not in there
<_nate> yes siimo, most of them
<_nate> siimo: I believe there is a list in the ubuntu wiki somewhere, search in it for wireless
<harsha> Hussam : I did that
<espiem> test
<harsha> it didnt work
<espiem> I've just install kubuntu but my favourite messenger not there. How to install "gaim"
<Hussam> wait start is:  chmod +x /etc/init.d/service name
<_luke> espiem: did you have gaim in ubuntu
<espiem> i used to use gaim in ubuntu.. but not I newly installed fresh kubuntu
<_luke> run  kappfinder
<Hussam> espiem: sudo apt-get install gaim
<espiem> luke: apt-get install or kynaptic didnt work
<espiem> luke: maybe I need add repositories?
<_luke> try   kappfinder
* _nate goes to bed
<_nate> gnite everyone! :)
<Tm_T> hey pal, it's morning
<espiem> luke: u means under kynaptic?
<_nate> only 1 AM here
<_luke> 6pm
<_nate> v55
<Tm_T> 09:04
<Tm_T> =)
<_luke> espiem: in konsole, run kappfinder
<Hussam> Tm_T: its 9:05 here too, where do you live?
<Tm_T> Hussam: in Finland
<espiem> luke: couldnt find. because i know gaim come handy with gnome. I didnt install gnome
<_luke> did you install kubuntu from a kubuntu cd?
<espiem> luke: yes I did
<_luke> run:  sudo apt-get install gaim
<Tm_T> http://www.levenez.com/unix/history.html#01
<Tm_T> Gaim <3
<pppoe_dude> does kubuntu come with gnome?
<Tm_T> nope
<espiem> : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                         able)
<espiem> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                         ess using it?
<pppoe_dude> ok
<espiem> luke: the follwing message apperead: 
<_luke> depends how you install it ;)
<Tm_T> pppoe_dude: but you can install it afterwards
<pppoe_dude> ok
<pppoe_dude> thanks
<_luke> espiem, are you running kynaptic, or synaptic??
<Tm_T> espiem: shut the kynaptic
<Tm_T> =)
<_trevor> does anyone know how to setup linux so that it can connect to encrypted wireless networks at more than one location ?
<pppoe_dude> how do i disable sound in ubuntu?
<Tm_T> pppoe_dude: open kmix and mute ?
<Tm_T> that's one way to do it
<espiem> luke: the message couldnt find package gaim
<da_bon_bon> how do i compile firefox with pango ? --enable-pango wont work..
<_luke> espiem: in /etc/apt/sources.list  delete the '#' from 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted'   'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe' and 'deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted'
<espiem> luke: ok. I'll try.. I also think the same thing..
<espiem> luke: i coundnt find gedit. what to use?
<_luke> kate
<espiem> luke: you mean kate /etc/apt/sources.list?
<_luke> yup. add sudo in front of that
<Tm_T> why not nano?
<_luke> it doesn't matter :p
<Tm_T> well it does
<Tm_T> =)
<_luke> how..
<espiem> luke: updating... have to wait
<_luke> yup
<espiem> luke: ok. it;s done. Than ks
<_luke> no problem
<_luke> espiem: can you install gaim now?
<kkathman_> hey all :)
<_luke> hey kkathman_ :)
<kkathman_> howdy there _luke :)
<ice_1963> ok
* _luke is away: HI HO AWAY!!
* _luke is away: HI HO AWAY!!
<Ghetek> my sound never loads
<Ghetek> and i know that my hardware is working b/c it works when i boot into windows
<Ghetek> and when i start up kubuntu i get an error and it uses a null device
<_luke> anyone know what this means?  -- Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<Tm_T> M$ hackers!
<Tm_T> ;--P
<_luke> hmm
<_luke> I have a feeling it's something to do with nvidia drivers.. but not sure
<_luke> dammit, gl-117 worked before, now I get that error..
<Hussam> is there a free program like vmware also with a gui?
<\sh> Hussam: qemu
<_luke> hey \sh, do you know anything about wormux?
<\sh> _luke: no :(
<_luke> stink.. it wont access the graphics accelleration so it wont run
* _luke is away: HI HO AWAY!!
<floe> hi all. kdesu always returns with "konversation with su failed". What's wrong there? su in concole works.
<shogouki> cause its stupid to launch konversation in root ?
<floe> shogouki: Who said that I want to run konversation as root... I have a context menu for my wlan card )knemo which runs ifup wlan0... And what avout synaptic, kynaptic, kuser, etc...? Can't start them too... I think if I specify a root password within a su dialog it is my privilige to run whatever I want, even if it's stupid (or insecure) ;)
<Choubaka> hm
<floe> shogouki: conversation... sry for that... 
<Choubaka> sounds like you don't have sudo properly set up.
<floe> Choubaka: Is kdesu using sudo as default? On my debian machine I haven't setup any sudoers entries for kdesu... If I use sudo why soecify the root password anyway?
<Choubaka> ohh, kdesu uses sudo
<Choubaka> I think
<floe> Choubaka: That doesn't make sense to me anyway... Isn't sudo for not having to specify a root password at all?
<Choubaka> yes.
<Choubaka> you use your own password.
<floe> Choubaka: okay, so I need an entry for my user in sudoers or put him in admin group? But then the user is root (god) like. I think thats more a security risk than typing the root password when needed once...
<floe> Choubaka: If you r using kubuntu, could you maybe pleeease have a look in your sudoers file and tell me what I have to set. As the man for sudo says there is a "short" period of 15 min where no password has to be specified at all (after authentication)...I want to avoid that.
<Choubaka> floe: it's not 15 min is it?
<Choubaka> anyway, it's not specified in sudoers
<Choubaka> I have a slightly edited sudoers: jarkko    ALL=(ALL) ALL, NOPASSWD: APT
<floe> Once a user
<floe>        has been authenticated, a timestamp is updated and the user may then
<floe>        use sudo without a password for a short period of time (15 minutes
<floe>        unless overridden in sudoers).
<floe> ooops, sry for the flood... :P
<floe> jarkko: So, do you have set a root password? I don't want to specify a command alias for every single binary... I think thats not the intention of a kdesu dialog, isn't it?
<Choubaka> just use ALL
<floe> Choubaka: I ment you :)
<Choubaka> Well, my name is Jarkko :p
<Hussam> Does Kubuntu come with turned-on firewall or do I have set up something?
<BrianB04> Morning all
<Choubaka> Hussam: try firestarter
<Hussam> Choubaka: have you tried it? is it good?
<Choubaka> No, but I hear it's easy to configure with a GUI and all .)
<Hussam> so by default I'm not protected?
<Choubaka> besides, all firewall scripts do basically the same thing.
<Hussam> unless I install something?
<Choubaka> Hussam: I don't really know
<Riddell> Hussam: you don't need a firewall since there is nothing open by default to firewall
<Riddell> Hussam: you can use guarddog if you still feel the need
<Hussam> I'll ask in #ubuntu ,  if it's not, I'll install firestarter
<Hussam> Riddell: the thing is that I'm on a lan network with the same people in my building. an I don't want them to be able to ping me.
<floe> Riddell: Okay, in kde-devel they told me, i can set [super-user-command] super-user-command=su in kdesurc.
<Riddell> floe: I did indeed say that
<floe> Ridde: RIGHT :P
<floe> Riddel: Was too fast...
<Riddell> Hussam: you wish to hide your computer?  well try guarddog
<Hussam> Riddell: ok thanks
<floe> Riddel: You get paid for that? :P. 
<Riddell> mm hmm
<floe> Riddel: I really would like to become a seriuos kde devloper (I love the kde api)... instead I earn my money with Java/Swing/J2EE and really need a change.. but money too :( 
<Riddell> qt is so much nicer than swing
<floe> Riddel: And so much faster ;)
<floe> Riddel: I just installed kubuntu on a powerbook g3 (wallstreet) from '98... and it's fun. I even got a 54Mbit atheros based wlan pccard working. But I'm scared to start a swing app ;).
<bobesponja> check this open source skype out guyz http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24251
<muntyan> hi guys. do i need to run the script from /topic if Settings and Editors menus disappeared from K menu?
<rodolfo> hi, kubuntu live freezes while loading "Enterprise Volume Management System". any idea why?
<kkathman> g'morning all (at least here its morning)
<BrianB04> Hey all
<BrianB04> I'm having an issue with Kubuntu, and maybe someone can help. With Ubuntu, monitor power works fine, it will turn off monitor, etc, but for some reason, I can't get Kubuntu to do the same, even after tweaking the display power settings, any advice?
<KaiL> hmm, ok
<KaiL> morning everybody
<mikl> KaiL: Well, I just got off from work ... :)
<KaiL> that was a joke, it's 16:39 here
<Tuni``> [16:39]  [KaiL TIME reply] : Tue May 17 16:39:08 ;)
<KaiL> anybody here, who understands DRI? ;)
<KaiL> from Xorg.0.log: (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
<KaiL> from glxinfo: direct rendering: No
<KaiL> now why this? ;)
<KaiL> ...not so many
<Diablo-D3> very biased linux distribution chooser, almost always recommends gentoo: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<Diablo-D3> however
<shogouki> it chosses kubuntu for me
<Diablo-D3> yeah, it chose kubuntu for me too
<KaiL> here too ;)
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: do you understand that DRI problem?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: which one?
<KaiL> from Xorg.0.log: (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
<KaiL> from glxinfo: direct rendering: No
<berkes> oi. i am wondering if tehre are anymore peple here with trouble with kaudiocreator?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: what card?
<KaiL> ATI 9250
<Diablo-D3> hrm.... is that r200?
<KaiL> same works in my K6-2, but there the CPU is a bit to slow for this ;)
<KaiL> yes
<berkes> It cannot access the device or so. so i am wondering if its my box, kubuntus setup or a kde bug
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: dmesg | less
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: at the bottom, what doess it say for loading the radeon kernel module?
<KaiL> [4295544.616000]  [drm]  Loading R200 Microcode
<KaiL> [4295717.747000]  agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<KaiL> [4295717.747000]  agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
<Diablo-D3> okay, its not that
<KaiL> ..whyever 4x..
<Diablo-D3> ... whats wrong with 4x?
<KaiL> nothing ;)
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> put your Xorg.0.log whatever online
<Diablo-D3> its in /var/log
<KaiL> I know ;)
<KaiL> http://pastebin.ca/11983
* Diablo-D3 el looks
<Diablo-D3> wtf?
<Diablo-D3> (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
<KaiL> as I said...
<Diablo-D3> yeah thats not making sense
<Diablo-D3> do you have the glx xorg module in your xorg.conf?
<KaiL>      yes
<Diablo-D3> is this a dual head system?
<KaiL> the card is, but only DVI used
<Diablo-D3> well its setting up two rendering contexts
<KaiL> and says enabled for both... hm
* Diablo-D3 shrugs
<Diablo-D3> dunno
<KaiL> it worked in the K6-2...
<KaiL> using VGA there
* KaiL looks for the cable
<vanRijn> re, all
<vanRijn> is there any way to tell what versions of packages are available for unbuntu/kubuntu?  like... debian has a packages section to their site to see what versions are available, etc.
<berkes> so, anyone insterested in finding and or fixing teh kaudiocreator permission bug?
<KaiL> uhm, no changes
<berkes> here, on my box, kaudiocrator only detects and opens teh CD when ran as root (sudo)
<KaiL> only looks like....... VGA
<teknoprep> i hear kubuntu is better for a desktop os then debain.. any opinions on that
<Tm_T> well yeah, most of the cases
<yurtesen> does anybody know any good pdf reader for kde?
<meng> non-free, adobe reader 7
<yurtesen> free?
<astro76> xpdf, kpdf
<meng> non free means that Richard Stallman would find it wrong
<mikl> yurtesen: KPDF is brilliant
<meng> for me adobe still looks more readable than xpdf
<teknoprep> doesn't Konqueror open them by defualt with KPDF
<teknoprep> in kde 3.4
<teknoprep> is kubuntu pretty much debian under the hood.. can i use .debs
<Tm_T> hi KaiL 
<KaiL> hi..
<Tm_T> how are you?
<KaiL> bad
<KaiL> direct rendering: No
<teknoprep> is the fglrx module install in kubuntu by default
<teknoprep> or do i have to get that to work also
<KaiL> Tm_T: any idea, why this could fail, if Xorg.0.log sais, it works?
<teknoprep> what is your Video Card
<Tm_T> teknoprep: not it's not installed as default
<KaiL> teknoprep: you need to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<teknoprep> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx is all
<teknoprep> if thats it.. much better then debian
<KaiL> and then set it in /etx/X11/xorg.conf as the driver
<teknoprep> kubuntu uses apt-get correct?
<teknoprep> yeah i know all about the xorg.conf
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm, give your xorg.conf and so on
<teknoprep> its just the driver i had fun with on debian
<teknoprep> Tm_T what is your vid card
<Tm_T> teknoprep: yes, apt-get
<KaiL> Tm_T: here comes Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.ca/11983
<Tm_T> teknoprep: ?
<teknoprep> just finished download now of Kubuntu and now i am going to install
<teknoprep> Tm_T do a dmesg | grep <your driver>
<teknoprep> see if your driver is failing to load
<teknoprep> s/driver/modules
<KaiL> http://pastebin.ca/11989 and the conf
<KaiL> teknoprep: tell me, if you have more success that me - fighting with a 9250 here
<teknoprep> bleh radeon driver
<Tm_T> teknoprep: eh, my works fine thank you =)
<teknoprep> you may need the fglrx driver for it to work right
<KaiL> teknoprep: fglrx module get's totally ignored by X
<teknoprep> what do you mean
<KaiL> and as it worked with this one on my K6-2...:)
<teknoprep> it never loads it
<teknoprep> yeah i get my ati mobility 9600 pro to work fine in gentoo using the 2.6.8 kernel and higher
<KaiL> neigher get's autoloaded, nor get's used (use count)
<teknoprep> you need to turn direct rendering off in the kernel.. and have M set for /dev/agpart and an M on the ati crap
<teknoprep> thats it
<KaiL> well, then it won't work for anybody on ubuntu
<teknoprep> why
<KaiL> because agpgart is a module that get's loaded by hotplug while booting :)
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> thats fine
<teknoprep> fglrx is a M also
<teknoprep> as long as its a module and is not * in the kernel you fine
<KaiL> you mean, the dri-module (no matter, if fglrx or radeon) needs to be loaded after the agpgart? :)
<teknoprep> no
<teknoprep> load it this way
<teknoprep> hold ihave to look it up
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: you forgot one thing
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: what?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: its already setup right
<Diablo-D3> and xorg will modprobe the right modules if needed anyhow
<Diablo-D3> so any talk of needing to load shit, or load shit in the right order, is bunk
<KaiL> right ;)
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: so, what did I forget now..? :)
<Diablo-D3> no clue
<Diablo-D3> you fubared something
<KaiL> I've copied all relevant config parts from the K6-2, where it worked...
<teknoprep> i think you load... agpgart ; your agp module ; fglrx
<KaiL> teknoprep: ok then
<teknoprep> like i do something like agpgar ; sisagp ; fglrx
<teknoprep> or whatever sisagp module is.. i fogret
<KaiL> same as for radeon or mga (Matrox G-Series)
<teknoprep> radeon driver blows
<Ghetek> my audio isnt working, i have an sb live card
<KaiL> teknoprep: it only works for R200 (=9250 and below)
<Diablo-D3> thats why *gasp!* its called the r200 driver
<KaiL> ;)
<Diablo-D3> theres an r100 one too
<Diablo-D3> oh, and that uberalpha r300
<KaiL> no
<KaiL> 2 alpha r300 drivers :)
<KaiL> fglrx and the r300.sf.net
<Diablo-D3> er, no
<Diablo-D3> fglrx actually works
<Diablo-D3> well, comparitvely atleast
<KaiL> *g*
<Diablo-D3> it stll sucks ass, but it does so uniformly across all cards
<Diablo-D3> and r300.sf.net iirc is outdated
<Diablo-D3> everything is done out of dri cvs now
* KaiL tries something else...
<KaiL> copying whole /etc/X11 from the K6-2 :)
<Diablo-D3> dont
<Diablo-D3> just the xorg.conf
<teknoprep> why is it no one puts the isl3890 firmware in the hotplug dir for any distro
<teknoprep> for wireless cards
<KaiL> I think, there's some remaining shit from debian/sarge
<Diablo-D3> because its closed source?
<teknoprep> by default
<Diablo-D3> or rather, no distribution rights
<KaiL> teknoprep: linux-restricted-modules..?
<teknoprep> they have really made debian a fast install
<teknoprep> i remember back in the day how it was a lengthy procedure
<meng> Gentoo
<teknoprep> mmm
<teknoprep> gentoo is nice
<teknoprep> if i don't like kubuntu i am going back to gentoo
<teknoprep> only reason i wouldn't like it is if i have problems getting fglrx driver not to work
<teknoprep> s/not//
<Liz4rd> dam perl
<teknoprep> lol
<Liz4rd> :D
* Liz4rd is in the school library
<teknoprep> heh
<Liz4rd> yeah staring at a sign that says no chat rooms! in bold
<Liz4rd> but then agian
<Liz4rd> this isnt a chat room
<Liz4rd> ;)
<teknoprep> you mean the network admins don't know how to block irc
<teknoprep> idiots
<teknoprep> and msn
<teknoprep> aol... and all that crap
<Liz4rd> no i was scanning the shcool server for vuls and OMG my computer admin knows ...shit all
<teknoprep> lol
<Diablo-D3> Liz4rd: so what?
<Diablo-D3> if he even says anything, hes a very poor admin
<teknoprep> hack a computer on your school network
<Liz4rd> yeah i told him about it and he was like....oh?
<teknoprep> and use it as your proxy
<teknoprep> for everything
<meng> must be  a windows only admin
<Liz4rd> nah at lunch i'm setting up a webserver :D using one python fiel
<Liz4rd> file
<Liz4rd> he is
<Liz4rd> and he wants me to install a distro on one of them :D
<Liz4rd> has anyone gotten GmailFS to work?
<teknoprep> hey
<teknoprep> kubuntu never asked me for a root pw
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: because there isnt one
<teknoprep> wtf
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: use sudo like normal people
<teknoprep> no on setup
<meng> just like XP
<teknoprep> it never had me setup a root pw
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: you dont use the root pw for sudo >_<
<meng> tendancies to presss enter through install
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> i need root
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: no, you need sudo.
<teknoprep> i know wtf sudo is
<teknoprep> i want my root
<Diablo-D3> quit being retarded.
<Diablo-D3> I was using sudo before it was even popular. You know why? Because its a good idea.
<Diablo-D3> if you want a root prompt so bad, sudo bash.
<teknoprep> yeah thats a good idea
<teknoprep> lol never thought of that
<KaiL> that also didn't help
<teknoprep> is there a way so su - in kunbuntu
<teknoprep> like why wasn't i prompted for a pw
<Diablo-D3> I forget what su - does
<teknoprep> switch user to root
<teknoprep> foo
<teknoprep> you know what it does
<Diablo-D3> and keep current environment?
<teknoprep> eh?
<Diablo-D3> dude, I havent used su for like 5 years
<teknoprep> no thats what sudu is for
<teknoprep> log in as a user
<teknoprep> su -
<teknoprep> do your root crap
<teknoprep> exit
<Diablo-D3> thats sudo bash, then.
<teknoprep> yes
<Diablo-D3> so whats your problem?
<teknoprep> whats my root pw by default
<teknoprep> i never had a chance to change it
<Diablo-D3> _there isnt one_
<teknoprep> oh
<Diablo-D3> you cannot login as root.
<Diablo-D3> at all.
<Diablo-D3> you can only sudo to it.
<teknoprep> is this a kubuntu thing
<Diablo-D3> its an ubuntu thing
<Diablo-D3> and Ive been doing that for years
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> so any user on the box has root access
<Diablo-D3> it allows me to a) disable the root account, b) turn root into an access list
<KaiL> no
<Diablo-D3> no, only users in the sudoers list can sudo
<teknoprep> do i take them out of the wheel group and they have no toor access
<Diablo-D3> which is currently just you
<KaiL> means on ubuntu: group admin
<teknoprep> sudoers?
<Diablo-D3> /etc/sudoers
<teknoprep> ty
<Diablo-D3> and read the damn comments, its deadly serious about them
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> sudo is asking me for a pw
<Diablo-D3> lets play a game. How many passwords have you given ubuntu?
<teknoprep> 1
<Diablo-D3> hint, the answer is 1.
* Diablo-D3 bets teknoprep can figure out the rest
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> isl3890 is included with kunbuntu
<teknoprep> this is really nice 
<teknoprep> i am liking this alot
<Diablo-D3> what, sudo?
<teknoprep> no all of it
<teknoprep> the look
<teknoprep> sudo
<teknoprep> kubuntu in general
<teknoprep> the easy setup
<teknoprep> its nice system
<Diablo-D3> yeah, kubuntu gives me a boner
<Diablo-D3> wait, did I say that out loud?
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> no you typed it out load
<teknoprep> how do i change to windows type setup and not kde for double click and all that
<teknoprep> kde-config is not running
<meng> play around with control center?
<teknoprep> i hate that single click stuff
<teknoprep> i was never able to find that option for double clicking or single clicking
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: fuck around with window settings in kcontrol
<Diablo-D3> er, hrm
<teknoprep> yeah i am there
<Tm_T> flip flap
<Diablo-D3> preipherals->mouse?
<Diablo-D3> where it says double or single click on icons
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> found it w0ot
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> wow
<teknoprep> standby works
<teknoprep> suspend does not
<Diablo-D3> suspend of what?
<teknoprep> acpi
<teknoprep> when i close my lid on my laptop
<teknoprep> been trying to get that to work good for awhile
<Diablo-D3> might not work on your laptop
<teknoprep> but owrks without setup on kubnuntu
<Diablo-D3> there are quite a few laptops that dont have suspend done right
<teknoprep> i'll try hibernate
<teknoprep> bleh
<Diablo-D3> hibernate will work
<teknoprep> fucking fglrx driver fucked up my system
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> white screen
<Diablo-D3> only because it doesnt require support
<teknoprep> yo
<Diablo-D3> it saves the computer state, and shuts the box off
<Diablo-D3> and yes, fglrx sucks
<Diablo-D3> its a horrid horrid horrid driver
<teknoprep> how do i get to console without going to X
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> recovery mode in grub
<Diablo-D3> press control-alt-delete
<Diablo-D3> er
<Diablo-D3> press control-alt-backspace
<Diablo-D3> that kills X
<teknoprep> lol
<allee> Diablo-D3: hibernate is not 'the' solution ;)  Fails on Dell X300 :(
<teknoprep> yeah it freezes my system the fglrx driver if improperly configured
<Diablo-D3> allee: well, yeah, some hardware is totally fucked on it
<allee> Diablo-D3: agreed ;)
<Diablo-D3> allee: so you have to kill X first... which totally defeats hibernate
<teknoprep> no
<teknoprep> i have to be able to not boot x on boot up
<teknoprep> now
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> or i will have to reinstall
<teknoprep> nvm recovery mode got me to X
<teknoprep> i mean console
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: I think safe mode will do it
<teknoprep> yup
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> where does dmesg get permanenntly logged to
<Diablo-D3> /var/log/dmesg
<teknoprep> /var/log/dmesg is only this boot up's dmesg log
<teknoprep> last boot up isnt' there
<Diablo-D3> you didnt say last boot
<Diablo-D3> you just said logged
<teknoprep> i said permanently
<teknoprep> liek in all dmesg logs
<Diablo-D3> there isnt one
<Diablo-D3> use a serial console if you want that
<teknoprep> wow
<teknoprep> fucking shit... i can't remember what i did to fix the white crap on the fglrx driver
<teknoprep> how do i compile a kernel in kunbunrtu
<teknoprep> where to i get the kernel source at
<Diablo-D3> you should try
<Diablo-D3> its not easy to do
<Diablo-D3> but compiling a new kernel isnt the answer
<teknoprep> i need to disable direct rendering
<teknoprep> in the kernel
<Diablo-D3> which wont help
<teknoprep> why not
<teknoprep> wtf
<Diablo-D3> that will just disable fglrx
<teknoprep> no it won't
<teknoprep> you can't have direct rendering enabled with fglrx
<Diablo-D3> thats obviously not true
<teknoprep> i have gotten this to work on gentoo and debian
<teknoprep> no
<teknoprep> go read this
<Diablo-D3> becaue fglrx is packages in kubuntu already.
<teknoprep> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<teknoprep> section 2.1.1
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: you misread
<Diablo-D3> it says dont enable the individual modules
<Diablo-D3> which doesnt matter, ubuntu is correctly setup to use fglrx when available over dri modules
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: and you probably already realize, you shouldnt use the debs on that website
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 (or whatever your kernel is) instead
<teknoprep> yeah not for this
<teknoprep> i already install xorg-driver-fglrx
<teknoprep> but not the restriced modules
<Diablo-D3> well, you need to install the restricted modules
<Diablo-D3> otherwise you're missing half of fglrx
<teknoprep> -386
<teknoprep> i am useing
<teknoprep> and it already installed
<Diablo-D3> then grab the right one
<Diablo-D3> then everything is fine
<teknoprep> i have the right one
<teknoprep> although how would i upgrade to a -686 kernel
<Diablo-D3> apt-get isntall linux-686
<Isabelle> Hi, the kubuntu faq says there is no default root password. in that case, how do I "su root" to creater a dir?
<Diablo-D3> Isabelle: sudo bash
<Diablo-D3> Isabelle: infact, learn to use sudo
<Isabelle> And sudo is? :P
<Diablo-D3> Isabelle: a command. that does stuff.
<teknoprep> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Diablo-D3> Isabelle: learn to use man as well
<teknoprep> i know all this
<teknoprep> i know man foo
<teknoprep> i did apt-cache search kernel
<teknoprep> didn't find much
<teknoprep> well found too much
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: linux-686 grabs the newest 686 kernel
<teknoprep> already doing it
<Isabelle> Isn't that like saying "You wanna go to town? learn to drive!"
<Diablo-D3> Isabelle: man man
<teknoprep> lol
<Isabelle> merry christmas, Diablo-D3
<teknoprep> oh wait
<teknoprep> its that stupid useinternalagp option in xorg
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> this rocks
<teknoprep> i have to put it to the oposite of what it is by defualt
<teknoprep> how do i get the fglrxconfig program
<teknoprep> it should come with the fglrx install
<teknoprep> found it
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<teknoprep> gentoo works flawlessly with the fglrx drivers
<teknoprep> no bugs whatsoever
<teknoprep> wtf is up with every other distro
<Tezkah> I'll find out, but first I need to go compile some stuff
<Tezkah> be back... around 2007
<Tm_T> thoh, I have no trouble with displaydrivers
<teknoprep> blah
<Tezkah> Extracting  family.guy.403.pdtv-lol.avi                               Failed
<Tezkah> hmm, stupid multipart archives
<teknoprep> um
<teknoprep> .avi is being extracted?
<teknoprep> its a divx file no
<Tezkah> yeah, torrent which came from usenet
<Tezkah> so its a multipart rar file
<Tezkah> with .r00 .r01...
<Tezkah> and a .rar
<Tezkah> both unrar and Ark fail on it
<teknoprep> hey Diablo
<teknoprep> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: you do realize I stopped caring?
<Diablo-D3> either take my advice, or dont.
<Diablo-D3> Eventually you'll learn that Im right.
<teknoprep> yeah ok
<teknoprep> and who got these to work and who didn't
<chris> how can I change my login manager from the kde one to gdm?
<teknoprep> whats the mouse in ubuntu under /dev
<teknoprep> its not listed as /dev/mouse
<Diablo-D3> chris: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<chris> thanks man
<teknoprep> ko
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: /dev/input/mice
<teknoprep> ahh
<teknoprep> gtfo
<teknoprep> <--- the man
<teknoprep> got fglrx working on a mobility 9600 if anyone needs any help with that i can post some of my configs
<teknoprep> and what i did
<teknoprep> 5000 fps on glx gears
<Diablo-D3> is that all?
<teknoprep> 22,000 fps if you make it as small as it gets
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> thats great for that shit glxgears proggy
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> no write access to ~/.ICEauthority
<teknoprep> kde can not start
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> i should have ownership of everything under /home/chris
<Diablo-D3> rm .ICEauthority than control-alt-backspace
<teknoprep> could i just sudo chown -R chris /home/chris
<chris> what shall I do to fix it man
<chris> you are scaring me
<Diablo-D3> chris: ?
<teknoprep> thats me
<chris> yes
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep == chris?
<teknoprep> yeah that fixed it
<teknoprep> yes
<Diablo-D3> you're talking to yourself?
<chris> u called chris too?
<teknoprep> yup
<chris> phew
* Diablo-D3 confused
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> yes i am
<teknoprep> so what
<chris> sorry man thought u had access to my machine
<teknoprep> lol
<chris> as thats also my u/n 
<teknoprep> yeah i am chown'in shit
<chris> just me and my paranoia
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> you bi-polar
<teknoprep> i am saving my config
<teknoprep> this is sick
<teknoprep> got this usb drive i use for all that crap
<teknoprep> its 1gB
<teknoprep> and i am running out of space
<chris> nice
<teknoprep> thats just too much important crap for linux
<chris> I have a 16mb one
<chris> 5 from bowlers in manchester
<teknoprep> its pretty much everything i have ever needed to change or do myself
<chris> what do u backup?
<teknoprep> saved to a usb drive so i don't forget
<teknoprep> everything you can think of
<chris> hehe I have mail / mp3 / progs
<chris> u must have a lot of stuff
<teknoprep> nah nothing like that for me
<teknoprep> i just have naked pics of my gf.
<teknoprep> and lots of linux shit
<teknoprep> lol
<chris> I have some semiclad ones
<teknoprep> keep getting this shit .ICEauthority problem
<teknoprep> where it can't write to it
<chris> just getting ubuntu to replace my xp box god it is pissing me off
<chris> whats the error message?
<teknoprep> can't write to it
<teknoprep> no permissions
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> its in ~/.ICEauthority
<teknoprep> i should have permissions to everything in my damn home dir
<chris> and how is the usb drive mounted - auto?
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> it was write-protected
<teknoprep> and empty
<chris> it should be drwx------
<teknoprep> 7 00
<teknoprep> 700 then
<chris> aha
<teknoprep> i don't think i was owner
<teknoprep> i think root took ownership when i was doign shit with x in recovery mode
<teknoprep> becuase of that shit idea of sudo bash and trying to fix shit
<chris> hmmm
<teknoprep> just doesn't work the same way as su -
<teknoprep> so i will have to learn more shit
<chris> unix = learning everything
<teknoprep> i don't think sudo bash is the same as su -
<teknoprep> yeah i know chris
<chris> have u enable a root account yet?
<teknoprep> lol i have redundant firewall's here at work that actively block hack attempt, port scans using snort rules turned into a Firewall rule
<teknoprep> i do do alot of shit
<teknoprep> thats just something i completed recently
<teknoprep> no do i have to enable the root account
<teknoprep> i am liking not having one
<chris> sorry man I did not mean to patronise you , I've just finshed a 3 year computing degree
<teknoprep> its k00
<teknoprep> for what
<teknoprep> programming networking what
<teknoprep> IT
<gdh> I'm trying to push sudo at work now since Kub introduced me to it by force :)
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> chris what you goto school for
<gdh> I like the idea of logging everything that the peons type as root - but nothing stops them doing 'sudo bash' to bypass that
<chris> hehe it is slightly different
<gdh> a pity
<chris> education and a piece of paper
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> what did you learn mang
<teknoprep> nothing
<teknoprep> sounds like it
<chris> no way  everything but
<teknoprep> i am just wonder man
<teknoprep> you learn cisco 
<teknoprep> cisco can make you money
<chris> unfortunaly not
<teknoprep> aww
<chris> I will get ccna
<teknoprep> linux and cisco combined is great
<teknoprep> i had my CCIE last year
<teknoprep> never renewed it
<teknoprep> still have CCNA CCNP
<chris> whats it like?
<teknoprep> a motha fucka
<teknoprep> lol
<chris> is it expensive to get?
<teknoprep> i passed barely
<teknoprep> no my work paid
<teknoprep> its just really really hard
<teknoprep> they way the word the questsions
<gdh> Is that one of the atrocious things that you have to renew every couple of years?
<teknoprep> especially when you get into combining routing protocols
<teknoprep> like eirgp ospf and irgp
<gdh> I know just enough OSPF and BGP to be dangerous :)
<chris> wooo sounds nasty - looking foward to it
<teknoprep> with vlan's and vlan route capable switches
<gdh> enough to make it work, but that's about it =)
<chris> what do you use it for?
<teknoprep> PIX is fun
<teknoprep> what do i use what for
<teknoprep> eirgp
<teknoprep> its a routing bubble
<teknoprep> irgp is the old version of eirgp
<chris> I mean what application
<teknoprep> and ospf is like eirgp but its an internet standard
<teknoprep> ospf can not route appletalk liek eirgp can but eirgp is a cisco propriatray bullshit
<teknoprep> umm
<chris> what about IOS?
<teknoprep> usually for a speedy network
<teknoprep> IOS is the console configuration os
<chris> yeah ISP , coparate net
<chris> ?
<teknoprep> you have CAT OS also
<teknoprep> ios cat os and PIX
<chris> what the hell is that
<teknoprep> they comming out with somthing new
<chris> PIX?
<teknoprep> its the cisco firewall
<teknoprep> PIX very similar to IOS structure
<chris> what about other vendors
<teknoprep> but tons of firewalling commands in the PIX becuase IOS is obviously not broad enough to handle firewall'ing.. so they added shit
<teknoprep> Juniper rocks
<teknoprep> wow juniper is fucking awesome
<teknoprep> dell is great for small business
<teknoprep> with vlan capability
<teknoprep> but you can't do VTP domains and vlan trunking... vlan pruning
<gdh> I was cursing our PowerConnects today
<teknoprep> lol
<gdh> I am *adamant* I saved the running-config
<teknoprep> bleh
<gdh> powercut .... VLAN config lost...
<teknoprep> hahaha
<chris> bugger
<teknoprep> you need to use that TFTP option
<teknoprep> to always have a backup
<chris> at uni a power surge downed one of our servers hard drives
<gdh> 'Gavin, the internet isn't working!'
<chris> it suxs
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> go gavin
<teknoprep> here is a simple diagram of my network
<teknoprep> its changed a bit
<teknoprep> www.readingeagle.com/crawlings/network.htm
<DeadcAlm> sorry to interrupt, but can i ask a quick question
<teknoprep> there are alot more servers
<gdh> Pretty icons :)
<gdh> Not exactly 'Dia' is it?
<teknoprep> the 4003 connect to a 6509 with a firweall service module or PIX
<teknoprep> thats where the network get messy
<teknoprep> that is just the internet side
<gdh> We have a little OSPF triangle on 3 sites for redundancy
<teknoprep> i never dared to viso the other network yet
<gdh> but it's all much simpled than that
<chris> nice bit of visio work
<teknoprep> i used eirgp upstairs
<teknoprep> on the 6509 back
<DeadcAlm> is it, in fact, possible to run kynaptic thru a proxy?
<gdh> All Quagga =)
<teknoprep> since eirgp won't pass through the PIX firewall.. everything on the inet side of the 4003 is static routes
<teknoprep> since there are only 4 subnets
<teknoprep> upsatirs we use 172.16.0.0/12 broken down into 70 /24 networks
<DeadcAlm> is it, in fact, possible to run kynaptic thru a proxy?
<mae> yes
<mae> you have to do some manual configuration to sources.list
<DeadcAlm> ok, do you know where i might find some doco on that
<DeadcAlm> the changes that need to be made, not the changing itself :)
<teknoprep> transparent proxy is the way to go
<teknoprep> i am very happy with this shit
<teknoprep> hell yeah
<gdh> teknoprep: Er, how many floors are in your skyscraper toneed 70 /24 nets?
<teknoprep> kubuntu rocks all
<teknoprep> 4
<teknoprep> buts its a huge building
<teknoprep> like 30,000 sq ft of 4 floors
<teknoprep> we work at a newspaper
<teknoprep> tons or reporters and servers and just so much shit
<teknoprep> ip networked printer zones
<teknoprep> mac servers
<teknoprep> mac vlans
<teknoprep> sercurity vlans
<teknoprep> we have 20 racks of 1u servers
<teknoprep> and lots of EMC servers in 2u servers
<teknoprep> we have 70TB of storage for the online edition of the activearchive
<teknoprep> www.readingeaglearchives.com
<teknoprep> we do web hosting
<teknoprep> on an ISP level with e-commerce solutions
<teknoprep> and we are extremely understaffed
<teknoprep> we have a active-active quad xeon exchange server with 1TB EMC DAS fibre array ... thats just for internal mail
<teknoprep> i made an active-active imail server with 4 servers on a MS cluster using a Clustered MS SQL backend server for hosted clients email
<vanRijn> re, all
<vanRijn> kwifimanager doesn't work for me when I'm trying to use encryption.  can anybody get this to work?
<teknoprep> nah i have trouble too
<teknoprep> maby read the help file
<teknoprep> i will be doing that when i get home
<vanRijn> so, what are you using to get encrypted wireless working?
<teknoprep> iwconfig eth1 key <my key file>
<gdh> twiddling with iwconfig, or just running unencrypted :)
<vanRijn> heh
<teknoprep> iwconfig eth1 key <my key >
<teknoprep> you need to apt-get install wireless-tools
<gdh> It's much more fun to run unencrypted and then run openvpn on top
<vanRijn> yeah, I was hoping for something more elegant
<gdh> make the lamers think they've got an open AP :))
<vanRijn> heh
<teknoprep> vanRijn kdewireless crap may be iwconfig reliant
<teknoprep> so go get it
<vanRijn> I already have it
<vanRijn> iwconfig works fine--I just want to use the tool that's supposed to work.  in this case, it seems that that tool should be kwifimanager.  is there any other tool kubuntu/ubuntu has for configure wireless network stuff?
<teknoprep> read the help file
<teknoprep> have you?
<vanRijn> yes
<teknoprep> you know wep isn't secure at all right
<teknoprep> you should use a MAC addy list
<teknoprep> and thats it
<teknoprep> also all wireless should be on a seperate vlan
<teknoprep> with a proxy authentication or pptp connection to access anything past the firewall'd vlan
<vanRijn> yep
<vanRijn> er
<vanRijn> yes, yes, this is at my work, and they take care of all that crap
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> then don't use WEP
<vanRijn> er
<vanRijn> no, I have to
<teknoprep> just have them setup MAC address allow either in the firewall or the AP itself
<teknoprep> WEP blows
<teknoprep> takes me 1hour to crack it if you are using traffic
<teknoprep> easy
<gdh> And 128bit is no more secure than 64bit yeh, because the share the same 40bit root?
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> i can't upgrade amarok wtf
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> upgrade?
<Tm_T> specify
<gdh> you want to side-grade to hergest ridge anyway
<gdh> </mike oldfield joke>
<morten> Yo... anyone know any kde-program that works a bit like gaim ?
<Tm_T> kopete
<morten> exept kopete
<Tm_T> but Gaim is far better
<morten> :P
<Tm_T> =)
<morten> I agree... I would just try something else than Gaim
<morten> ... and konqure
<gdh> you might like to try Ubuntu :)
<Tm_T> eh?
<gdh> Losing Konq + Kopete would be 'Teh Suq' 
<gdh> IMO, anyway
<morten> I've been using ubuntu for some time now... just trying kubuntu now...
<morten> "The Suq" ?
<gdh> morten: Mm, yes... just 'not very good'
<morten> hehe, thats the thing i hate right now.... especially konq... Crashes all the time
<morten> well, I'll go play some Tabletennis... so AFK
<Bizzeh> hey, why wont kubuntu let me "su -"
<Bizzeh> ?
<gdh> sudo -s
<gdh> and supply /your/ password
<gdh> there is no root password. It's for the best.
<Tm_T> plah
<teknoprep> WTF
<teknoprep> keep getting shit errors when trying to upgrade amarok
<ChinaCatJones> teknoprep: what errors?
<teknoprep> hold
<teknoprep> let me get on here with my linux bxo
<ChinaCatJones> hsve you tried apt-get -f install
<teknoprep> back
<teknoprep> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<teknoprep>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<teknoprep> Errors were encountered while processing:/var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb          E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<teknoprep> tryed to put it all on one line
<ChinaCatJones> let me think a second here, I am kinda of new to linux, but fixed the same issue on my box yestereday
<teknoprep> its kdelibs thats having a problem
<teknoprep> what did you do to fix it
<teknoprep> lol
<ChinaCatJones> tekno, I'm trying to remember, but it was the computer equivalent of beating on it with a hammer
<ChinaCatJones> as i recall i deleted the affected files and ran apt-get install again
<ChinaCatJones> I think the  bigger issue is that ubuntu libc6 doesn't like a lot of the multimedia stuff
<ChinaCatJones> right now i am trying to get a newer verison of libc6 installed for gstreamer and mplayer. i neded to get faad/faac running
<ChinaCatJones> any ideas anyone?
<zippykde> Hi - god I hope someone knows the answer to this (:- - Im using Ubuntu with the Kubuntu desktop installed... Ive just dragged a file from my desktop into a folder on the desktop - and everything has vanished :-( - all my desktop icons, my home folder, all the software I've installed - it appears like a brand new install :-(
<zippykde> And I cant find anything using the find files/folders :-(
<zippykde> Anyone know why this would happen.?
<teknoprep> are you logged in as root or something
<teknoprep> or another user
<zippykde> No - same user - not as root
<teknoprep> cd ~/desktop
<zippykde> k let me try it :-)
<teknoprep> cd ~/Desktop
<teknoprep> with a capital D
<zippykde> Nothing :-( no files there
<zippykde> this is really wierd - all the updates are still intact - but my desktop and home directory are empty :-(
<zippykde> And the screen resolution has gone whacky (y'know like Winblows in safe mode..?)
<zippykde> Any other ideas..? (btw all my app settings have reset too - my firefox extensions have disappeared - GAIM now has no accounts - well xept this one which Ive just made)
<zippykde> I'll nip to the Ubuntu room see if anyone knows whats going on lol... wish me luck
<nmorse> Okay, the Ubuntu kernel says it doesn't even have reiserfs support
<nmorse> So how am I supposed to tell if it has extended attributes enabled?
<DeadcAlm> anyone know where i can find info on editing the sources.list file to allow kynaptic to function thru a proxy?
<nmorse> I'm trying to install beagle
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: still awake?
<KaiL> ...and whoever also tried to help with the ATI 9250
<Jormundgand> Where can I find some info on expert mode?
<KaiL> info?
<Jormundgand> Yeah, like how it differs from regular install and what it does.
<KaiL> just for the notes: be shure xorg-driver-fglrx is NOT installed, if you want DRI with the radeon driver (R200)
<Jormundgand> Incidentally it seems to me that the Kubuntu people need to rethink what's installed by default. OpenOffice? Please. KOffice is bound to be superior.
<nmorse> KOffice wasn't superior last time I checked, as in yesterday
<nmorse> Though it is very nice, and the KDE database programs are much nicer
<Jormundgand> KOffice has to be superior, it's specifically designed for KDE. Much like I'd choose Kopete over Gaim anyday - for reasons of customisability as well as design.
<Jormundgand> If I wanted to use Gaim I'd install Ubuntu.
<nmorse> Kopete is insanely stupid, UI-wise, if you ask me
<nmorse> Who seriously would think to click on the funny little icons at bottom to do everything?
<nmorse> Particularly group chat in Jabber?
<Jormundgand> I prefer it to Gaim. I can have the nice iChat style speech bubbles.
<Diablo-D3> kaiL: Im not awake
<Jormundgand> And I don't use Jabber, so that's irrelevant to me.
<Diablo-D3> infact Im dead tired
<nmorse> I'd settle for a good KDE client with a decent UI
<Diablo-D3> eh
<Diablo-D3> gaim...
<nmorse> Who knows, maybe the Open Usability group will start working with kde-network
<nmorse> It would be nice
<Diablo-D3> gaim sucks horribly, but it still ends up being the better im client
<nmorse> Gaim is better, at the moment at least
<Diablo-D3> the open usability group isnt that good
<Diablo-D3> they tend to cause shit like the horrid mess that is gnome
<nmorse> I like what they did with KDE-PIM
<Diablo-D3> with the cancels on the left and the okays on the right
<Diablo-D3> they violate the first rule of UI making
<nmorse> Yeah, GNOME's been a piece of crap it's entire life
<Diablo-D3> 1) if you're going to fuck up, be consistant at it
<Jormundgand> I shall reinstall using expert mode and report.
<Diablo-D3> so even if kde fucks up, its insanely consistant at it
<Diablo-D3> brb
<nmorse> Like I've said before, I've used GNOME occasionally since its alpha software days
<nmorse> hey kkathman
<kkathman> hey
<kkathman> wassup?
<nmorse> I thought one of the points behind Grub was editing the config file didn't require running anything as root for the changes to take effect?
<nmorse> But apparently update-grub must be run
<nmorse> Why bother with anything but lilo?
<kkathman> Hmm...internet just went down then back up :(
<pussfeller> since when you have to update grum if you edit menulist
<pussfeller> err grub
<nmorse> that's what the grub howto on ubuntulinux.org says
<pussfeller> thats odd
<nmorse> I know
<nmorse> Like I said, why bother with Grub then?
<nmorse> Debian uses Lilo by default, could have saved a lot of trouble
<nmorse> Grub can't change the running kernel either, like Lilo can in some situations
<nmorse> at least as far as I know
<mae> grub is better.
<mae> nmorse: update-grub needs to be run only to update automagic kernels..
<mae> i.e. the specified options to be applied to each kernel.. its a debian thing
<nmorse> Okay, yeah, should have stuck with Lilo or run XFS
<nmorse> Using XFS on Ubuntu gives Lilo by default
<mae> ya, but who uses XFS
<nmorse> I actually like it
<mae> heh.
<nmorse> It's pretty fast at what I do
<mae> i prefer reiser or ext3
<nmorse> I use reiser a lot, I don't really like ext3
<nmorse> even though it'll function as an ext2 filesystem with fsck, et al.
<mae> ext3 is old .. but thoroughly tested and very stable
<kkathman> uhm what setting in the control center changes the icon text color?
<nmorse> It should be under fonts, probably
<kkathman> nope...you just choose the font type there
<kkathman> no color
<kkathman> and its not under color
<nmorse> Hmm.
<kkathman> argh...I know it must be here somewhere :)
<nmorse> Probably in Konqueror
<kkathman> well that changes it for Konq, but not on the desktop
<nmorse> Hmm, may be in a config file, but not in a program
<nmorse> That would be odd, though
<kkathman> found it
<nmorse> where?
<kkathman> right click the desktop under fonts, not kcontrol :)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> kinda confusing
<kkathman> I knew I had set them once, but forgot where :)
<nmorse> Hmm. KDE should do something about that
<mae> is there any alternative to kdevelop.. that is less scatterbrained
<morten> hehe, back from Tabletennis :P
<morten> What is it that you have to write inorder to enable the nvidia driver??
<morten> sudo nvidia-glx-enable ?
<Lare2> .
<Lare2> Does any one have problems downloading kubuntu from their site ?
<nmorse> anyone here know why beagle vanished from backports?
<kkathman> hey Diablo-D3 wassup :)
<Diablo-D3> hey
<Somez> hi everyone!
<nmorse> hello
<nmorse> there's got to be some f'ing way to install beagle on Ubuntu
<kkathman> hey there chavo :)
<Tm_T> kk o/
<kkathman> hey Tm_T o/
<Tezkah> hi everyone o/
<Tezkah> what is "o/"
<Tm_T> o head and / hand
<Tezkah> ohhh
<Tezkah> headslap
<Tm_T> slap?
<kkathman> hey there Tezkah o/
<kkathman> nah its a wave :)
<Tezkah> hi kkathman o/o~
<nmorse> or nursing a hangover
<Ghetek> need help making sound work
<Ghetek> i get null device
<Tm_T> ok, good night to you all ->
<Blissex> Ghetek: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#troubleshooting
<nmorse> see you, Tm-T
<kkathman> Ghetek: Does your system recognize it??  try an lspci and see
<Ghetek> 0000:02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<Ghetek> yup
<Diablo-D3> w00t an emu10k1
<kkathman> excellent :)
<Ghetek> ?
<Ghetek> is that bad?
<kkathman> no its very good
<Ghetek> doctor kkathman, will the patient survive?
<kkathman> absolutely
<Ghetek> any ideas as to what to do now?
<Ghetek> oh
<Ghetek> i did alsamixer
<Ghetek> and it thinks that my audio is my webcam i think
<Ghetek> "Card: Camera"
<kkathman> hmmm
<kkathman> Odd that your audio wasnt configured during install
<Ghetek> im going to take out the camera and restart x
<Ghetek> wish me luck
<kkathman> you should check out both the site that Blissex gave you, and www.ubuntuguide.org under sound
<kkathman> brb
<kkathman> decided I liked Konversation rather than irssi
#kubuntu 2005-05-25
<Ghetek> wahoo! it was the webcam
<Ghetek> ok two more questions for the channel. where are my harddrives (they are in the storage media folder but i cant access them) and how do i make numlock on at startup
* aseigo watches kynaptic pin the processor for a good 20 minutes, ponders if its just broken and safe to kill .... or if he should give it all the rope it needs
<nmorse> so what do I do, if the troubleshooting on those sound pages doesn't help at all?
<Ghetek> take out your webcam
<nmorse> I have no webcam
<nmorse> It's a laptop
<Blissex> aseigo: odds are it is fsafe to kill. Most APT stuff is idempotent.
<nmorse> what sound card do you have, Ghetek?
<nmorse> nevermind
<nmorse> anyone else in here have an ali5451 sound card?
<kkathman> hello Jormundgand  :
<Jormundgand> Hey.
<Ghetek> nmorse i have an sblive card
(kkathman/#kubuntu) smouche: well, I dont really use Gimp or Gimpshot, because I like Photoshop on my Win box, and so, Wine isnt of use to me 
<smouche> heh heh "Gimpshot" sounds like an even nastier name than "Gimp". 
<Liz4rd> isnt it GIMPShop?
<smouche> I think on Coney Island, there's a game people play called "Shoot the Gimp" or maybe "Shoot the Geek" or something
<smouche> played with paintball guns
<Liz4rd> lol
<kkathman> well Gimpshop is just a re-layout of menus of Gimp to make it more productive and intuitive
<Liz4rd> oh hey kkathman :)
<smouche> ie, with an interface like photoshop, yes?
<Liz4rd> yes
<kkathman> smouche: well not really, 
<kkathman> its just that the re-layed out the menu options to be more productive
<kkathman> its not photoshop by a long shot
<Liz4rd> oh god no, photoshop is WAY better :)
<kkathman> GIMP has about 75% of Photoshop's functionality, but that 25% makes photoshop many times more productive
<smouche> menus and preferences are a disaster in Audacity; I'm gonna have to try Cooledit with Wine, or go back to recording sound in Windows I guess.
<kkathman> photoshop is one of the only programs I know thats worth its price
<kkathman> yeah Photoshop in Wine isnt useable really
<Liz4rd> no?
<Liz4rd> dam
<kkathman> well Liz4rd  what resolution do you have on your monitor when you design?
<Liz4rd> 1280x1024
<kkathman> I have 1280 x 1024
<kkathman> yep...and it suxxors big time at that...plus theres the font issue 
<Liz4rd> yeah i hate that stupid font thing with linnux
<Liz4rd> linux*
<kkathman> and while Quanta is extremely well designed and thoughtout, its no Dreamweaver either
<kkathman> Quanta is the best advanced application I've seen in Linux
<Liz4rd> :( man do i missdreamweaver
<kkathman> I could get by with Quanta if I absolutely had to
<Liz4rd> i might start using bluefish
<kkathman> But because I do alot of PHP and MySQL, Dreamweaver makes that so easy
<Liz4rd> it does
<Liz4rd> but at least you can practice on your typing skils :)
<kkathman> and with the new addon's to DWMX2004 it has solved alot of the XHTML things too
<kkathman> Liz4rd:  lol...well its not too bad actually
<Liz4rd> yeah?
<Liz4rd> you got to stay with my one day and trow PHP at me :)
<_nate> php is annoying
<_nate> perl cgi is where its at
<Liz4rd> python :)
<_nate> phbbbt!
<kkathman> spoken by a true non web programmer :)
<_nate> i will have none of that nonsense! :)
<kkathman> lol
<Liz4rd> :)
<nmorse> Ok, there are two drivers which do ALi chipsets and one is built into the kernel
<Liz4rd> i want to learn a programing language so bad :P
<smouche> carrier pigeons are the way to go.  or smoke signals.
<_nate> php is nice, don't get me wrong, i just like perl a lot more :)
<kkathman> nice smouche :)
<_nate> Liz4rd: perl is a good place to start
<nmorse> One for the 5451 chipset, which I have, and one for newer chipsets, which is built into the kernel
<kkathman> perl is ok, but its bad for working with databases
<Liz4rd> lmfao at smouche
<kkathman> its nice for little stuff
<smouche> drums, tin cans on string, yodeling.
<_nate> kkathman: thats where php comes in, the lil bugger
<nmorse> So how do I make sure ALSA is using the right driver for the card?
<Liz4rd> LMFAO!!!!
<kkathman> but try programming an ecommerce site in perl....uhmm..not gonna happen :)
<_nate> blech
<kkathman> but perl is fast and easy to learn
<_nate> yep
<kkathman> shoot I learned perl in one day
<_nate> yeah, you NEED something like PHP or ASP for ecommerce
<kkathman> ASP is basically gone
<kkathman> its ASP.net now
<_nate> meh, i think newegg still uses it
<_nate> oh, right
<transgress> and yet... it still sucks with .net added to the ned
<transgress> end
<transgress> woot.com uses asp... and they also go down like nobodies business... 
<kkathman> .net suxxors
<Liz4rd> i agree
<kkathman> its about as proprietary as it gets
<_nate> yeah, gotta hate most proprietary
<_nate> i like standardization, we NEED standardization
<smouche> kkathman, you really learned perl in a day?
<Liz4rd> id believe it
<kkathman> yep...its quite easy
<_nate> it would help with linux development
<Ghetek> how do i bring down the icon size in konqueror... its huge!
<_nate> perl is pretty easy, reminds me of bash
<kkathman> people like python for some reason...I think its more restrictive than perl
<smouche> no prior programming experience here, and i need to start with something
<_nate> lots of stuff is similar
<smouche> it would be nice to finally get past "Hello World"
<kkathman> Ghetek: control center -> fonts
<Ghetek> thnx
<_nate> python is kindof neat, in the sense it enforces white-space organization
<transgress> man thank god for bittorrent... i'd feel upset if i couldn't get this mp3 player near filled up
<smouche> just once I want to see a programming tutorial start with "echo Goodbye cruel world" instead
<kkathman> smouche: if you can do "Hello Word", get time and date, and do simple math, you can do about 80% of everything you need :)
<kkathman> hehe
<transgress> _nate: that's why my boss hates it... he's more of a quick hack type person... and he makes the ugliest shell scripts ever
<_nate> transgress: ick
<transgress> granted they work
<transgress> but i'd hate to debug them when he finds a bug
<_nate> transgress: yeah, sure, but maintenance is UGLY
<smouche> White space organization?  What's that, redistricting in Texas?
<kkathman> lol
<_nate> ha
<smouche> heh heh, sorry, a little punchy today
<_nate> no, it makes you use tabs
<kkathman> hey I love redistricting :)
<_nate> and every new line is a new command, so no forgetting ;'s
<transgress> i don't... they keep redistricting here because the white parents don't want their white kids going to school with the black kids...
<smouche> I like tabs.  Quite happy with the way kate marks tabs, and keeps track of wrapping, visually.  Don't know why more editors don't do that
<kkathman> transgress: thats not redistricting in Texas :)
<_nate> i think we need more africans in the US
<_nate> not gangsters, africans
<transgress> like ones that don't speak our language, africans?
<_nate> i hate the gangsta pride, self-centered attitude of the prominent ebony culture
<kkathman> In Texas we redistrict because finally we are getting rid of a bazillion handouts to illegal aliens
<Liz4rd> lol
<_nate> transgress: I know many Africans that speak English
<transgress> i promote rights for illegal aliens kkathman
<_nate> i don't
<Liz4rd> uh oh
<transgress> _nate: true... okay how about africans with accents, from africa?  like brought over from africa?
<Blissex> kkathman: in Texas redistricting helps enacting bazillion handouts for politicos and their compaign sponsors :-)
<_nate> transgress: yes, I know a few
<kkathman> Blissex well that and taking money from more affluent schools and giving it to "poor" administrators who buy big cars, boats, and summer homes
<transgress> man i really hope the "minutemen" fuckers start dying in the desert while "guarding" the border
<_nate> transgress: The self-centered rap culture has got to go.  thats not real, not real people.  Its pride at any cost
<Liz4rd> fucking wannabes
<transgress> _nate: what do you mean by rap-culture?
<kkathman> transgress: uhmm...I dont think I'd wish death on anyone
<Liz4rd> oh ma crib nigga me and ma homes busten a cap yo
<smouche> given what immigrants - "legal" and otherwise - contribute to the us economy, and how little they get back, quibbling over "handouts" is foolish.
<Liz4rd> fucking retards
<Liz4rd> :P
<_nate> transgress: the prideful side of hiphop, the hateful, self-centered, mainstream "
<_nate> "gangsta" culture
<Liz4rd> lmao
<kkathman> but again we kinda are letting this go political and not a help channel for kubuntu
<transgress> _nate: umm... you mean like the fuckers who go around blasting lil soandso... with shiney rims?  or do you mean the people who liked the message in old school rap... such as tupac?
<Tezkah> hail hitler I have a sound problem
<transgress> Tezkah: what is it?
<Tezkah> just kidding
* smouche is amazed at how a trivial jest can spin off into the netherworld of off-topicness...
<smouche> heh heh
<transgress> heh yeah
<Liz4rd> lol
<_nate> transgress: I mean the former, and also I mean the hateful, materialistic, lewd, promiscuous culture that has been developed primarily on a musical style.
<_andre> my kubuntu not have sound...somebody help me plz?
<smouche> well, as long as it has style.
<_nate> lol
<Liz4rd> lol
<Liz4rd> smouche, you have jabber?
<smouche> Plato hated music's pernicious influences  too, then again he was a proto-fascist, so what can you do?
<transgress> _nate: kind of like the lewd, promiscuous culture developed by... advertising, television, the ruling capitalist countries?
<_nate> transgress: exactly
<judax> exactly? you guys are cracking me up
<transgress> _nate: so wouldn't the problem be more of not a black, rap-culture, but of modern culture?  seeing as those things are the ruling influences over the majority of america?  and britain... and most non 3rd world countries?
<smouche> well, my soundcard is lewd, blued and tattooed, and I'm pissed that apparently I can't record in stereo through the mic jack.
<smouche> laptops suck sometimes.
<transgress> smouche: haha never could... need a line input to do stereo
<_nate> transgress: its not limited to only rap-culture, but it is most prominent in that
<_andre> my kubuntu not have sound....i have a sound blaster audigy...somebody can help me???
<Ghetek> go to konsole
<smouche> but the thing is, transgress, I have a "stereo mic" setting here, which confuses me
<transgress> _nate: i think not... go to upper middle class white america... you see the same shit... 
<_nate> transgress: and man oh man, i like rap, the style, bug i can't listen to it, its so vulgar
<Liz4rd> hey transgress think he has to uncommment that line on the OSS part in alasa modual?
<Ghetek> _andre: go to konsole and type in lspci
<_nate> transgress: not the same sort of hostility generated by it
<transgress> _nate: and there are far more upper middle class white people, that upper middle class black people that can afford those shiney rims
<transgress> _nate: the hell you say... you just haven't seen it through a poor persons eyes
<_nate> transgress: you talked about rims, i spoke of the culture
<_nate> transgress: I grew up poor
<_nate> transgress: in a poor area
<smouche> oy, we need to reorganize the fight space here.
<_nate> transgress: so don't talk to me about poor
<transgress> _nate: ever not eat?
<Liz4rd> ok you guys
<_nate> transgress: we've been under threat of that, yes
<transgress> not under threat
<_nate> transgress: but thankfully no
<transgress> have you ever gone days without eating
<kkathman> ugh
<transgress> if not then you don't talk to me about poor
<_nate> transgress: we went without in so much to just have the basics
<_nate> transgress: i know what it means to just give up everything for your basic necessities
<nmorse> Fixed my sound now, turns out External Amplifier was being confused with Line Jack Sense
<nmorse> Disabling both fixed my problem
<_nate> transgress: i know what its like to wear clothing found on the sides of the road, because we can't afford anything
<transgress> yeah that's called lower middle class... poor is when you have to miss out on the basic necessities sometimes too
<smouche> anybody heard any good kubuntu jokes?
<Liz4rd> no
<Liz4rd> tell them
<smouche> nah, didn't think so.  Me niether.
<transgress> a friend of mine swears it's some kind of disease that makes your ass itch
<Liz4rd> quick befor one of them talks
<_nate> tell me smouche 
<Liz4rd> :P
<transgress> kubuntu that is
<Jormundgand> So a Ubuntu user and a Kubuntu user walk into a bar...
<_nate> thats rich
<Jormundgand> ...ouch.
<smouche> Well, it is.  That's no joke.
<transgress> haha
<_nate> i have that disease
<Liz4rd> um well then
<smouche> ok, which has the uglier mascot, kde or gnome?  and can we even call that gnome foot thing a mascot?
<transgress> what's the kde mascot?
<Liz4rd> :P
<_nate> a gear
<Liz4rd> the gear
<smouche> a dumbass dragon
<_nate> lol
<Liz4rd> oh yeh
<nmorse> The KDE mascot is a dragon
<_nate> that too
<transgress> oh yeah...
<transgress> umm ... well i think a dragon beats a foot only becasue it has two feet.
<_nate> that thing i see when i go to shutdown
<_nate> i saw it on suse when i used to use it
<_nate> i was like, WHAT?!?!
<smouche> gnome has one foot in the grave
<kkathman> nmorse: gee I thought KDE's mascot was a K
<transgress> i do believe gnome is a far way off from dying...
<Tezkah> no its a dragon!
<_nate> i need my glasses adjusted...
<Tezkah> an evil dragon
<smouche> bad bad dragon.  God awful ugly.
<kkathman> you mean its not the mighty K
<smouche> K is a logo, not a dragon, silly boy.
<_nate> can you change that pic that you see when you go to shut down?
<Liz4rd> that sounded gay
<Liz4rd> :P
<_nate> i don't want that stupid dragon on the moon
<smouche> I don't want that dragon in a house, I don't want that dragon with a mouse
<_nate> i do not like...
<_nate> ok, lets stop
<Liz4rd> LMFAO
* kkathman thinks smouche is beginning to sound like Dr. Seuss
<Liz4rd> smouche do you have jabber?
<Jormundgand> I do, I DO like green eggs and ham!
<_nate> anyone know how to change the pic for the shutdown thing?
* Jormundgand keels over and dies.
<smouche> nope, never tried it, Liz4rd
<_nate> I HATE IT
<Liz4rd> smouche: msn?
<_nate> with a passion
<Jormundgand> Moral: Green eggs and ham indicates mould growth. Avoid consumption.
<nmorse> Try Jabber, smouche
<Liz4rd> yeah
<nmorse> Use gaim or kopete
<smouche> hey, Green Eggs and Ham taught me to read.
<nmorse> Register a new account on jabber.org
<_nate> Moral: Green eggs and ham indicates consumption of LSD.  Avoid human contact.
<Liz4rd> thats to full
<Liz4rd> use 
<Liz4rd> jabber.unoc.net
<smouche> I have kopete; only have one im account though, with yahoo
* _nate uses aim/msn
<_nate> on windows
<_nate> i use windows 2000
<_nate> is linux good?
<transgress> i hate you so much
<_nate> lol
<_nate> j/k j/k
<transgress> i hate you like a fat kid at fat camp hates life
<_nate> awwwww
<_nate> thats not nice
<Liz4rd> but it fit
<Jormundgand> Is it possible to customise transparency for panels individually?
<smouche> nope, don't think so Jormundgand
<Ghetek> how do i make numlock on at startup?
<transgress> actually i think it may be... in kcontrol
<aseigo> lol.. just figured out what fubarred kynaptic.
<transgress> didn't run apt-get update?
<aseigo> the post install script for nagios and openssh-server require user input
<_nate> ummm, besides the code?
<aseigo> nope
<transgress> oh
<transgress> yeah
<aseigo> lame
<nmorse> Jormundgand: you'd have to use the XComposite extension for that
<smouche> I didn't like kynaptic.  I use kpackage; very nice.
<transgress> i started using synaptic again since it didn't require gnome and had a bit more functionality
<_nate> i use synaptic
<Jormundgand> nmorse: Ah. I'll wait until I update my graphics card then.
<_nate> never tried kpackage
* aseigo just installed synaptic as well.
<kkathman> be back a bit later :)
<aseigo> _nate: that's not a bad idea either =)
<nmorse> Yeah, XComposite allows for individual transparency
<smouche> synaptic's ok, but kpackage makes it so easy to check dependencies etc.  Everything's hyperlinked; much easier to search.
<transgress> does kpackage have the functionality that synaptic offers?  because i try to limit my gtk apps
<Jormundgand> One thing from Synaptic I miss in Kynaptic is the ability to browse dependencies, depended packages etc.
<Jormundgand> Other than that, I love Kynaptic.
<_nate> brb
<smouche> transgress, I believe so.
<nmorse> I really like Synaptic, but if kynaptic's search was done like Synaptic's I'd be a switcher
<transgress> i will have to look at it
<transgress> nmorse: heh that's why i use synaptic too
<smouche> the only weird thing about kpackage is it acts buggy if you use sudo,
<smouche> but if you invoke it with kdesu, it's fine.
<nmorse> I need to find somewhere to post that bit about the external amplifier/jack sense crap
<nmorse> I wonder if there's a wiki somewhere it would be appropriate on
<nmorse> How does one edit these wikis?
<nmorse> I'd like to put it in hardware support for both eMachines laptops and sound cards
<smouche> nmorse, do you mean the (k)ubuntu wikis?  I think you have to register, then you can edit.
<nmorse> Okay, where do I register?
<smouche> don't know exactly, nmorse, but I suppose somewhere on the site: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<_andre> my kubuntu recognize a card sound but recognize the card i have in board..i want he recognize my sound blaster audigy.....somebody help me?
<smouche> is that an external audigy, _andre?  I tried one of those, couldn't get it to work with any distro.
<_andre> intern
<smouche> on the other hand I didn't look hard for drivers, either
<smouche> internal, I don't know.
<_andre> :S
<smouche> I'm off to eat something, see you folks later on
<_andre> exist some drivers just for linux of audigy sound blaster??
<Tezkah> hmm, I'm trying to install a KDE theme
<Tezkah> and I can install it as root
<Tezkah> but when I go into kcontrol as my user
<Tezkah> it doesnt show up
<Tezkah> should I try restarting KDE?
<_andre> exist MSN messenger for linux?
<transgress> _andre: a shitload.
<transgress> _andre:  kopete has one
<nmorse> Audigy uses emu10k1 driver
<nmorse> Andre, try using the emu10k1 driver
<_andre> where download that?
<_andre> nmorse where i download that?
<nmorse> do an 'lsmod | grep snd" in Konsole
<_andre> lsmod | grep snd
<_andre> im gona try
<_andre> but this detects my onboard card.. :S
<nmorse> Oh, it detects your onboard card, but you want to make the audigy work instead?
<_andre> yes...
<nmorse> there we go, Ubuntu laptops hardware support wiki updated
<pussfeller> i need kmail to stop opening links in a temp cache
<dewey> amu: are you here now?
<nmorse> _andre: try asking for help in #alsa
<_andre> ok thx ;)
<aseigo> ok.. synaptic sucks too. same bug.
<pussfeller> i noticed ubuntu stops once it detects a card ad does't keep looking
<dewey> I installed hoary-ppc and the updated to kubuntu via synaptic but my screen is still at 640x480 and I want it at 1078x678 ?
<dewey> on my ibook.
<aseigo> pussfeller: that's what kmail does ... it has to put them somewhere when it extracts it from the email
<pussfeller> drove me nuts till i remembered my onboard i810 video
<pussfeller> but cant it just open the link itself
<pussfeller> aseigo, its not opening the webpage but a copy of it
<pussfeller> and its unuseable
<pussfeller> i have to paste em into kongy
<aseigo> pussfeller: ah, you mean http and what not? well.. it doesn't know what app to open until it has the mimetype, which it does by querying the server... guessing might be more efficient, it would certainly be less accurate. shrug
* aseigo notes this is the source of the .pif madness in Outlook
<aseigo> one improvement i could think of making is if the URL is set to open in Konqueror (or the default web browser) that it doesn't temp cache it first
<nmorse> There we go, the sound cards hardware support wiki has been updated
<nmorse> Now to make a forum thread about it
<nmorse> Nobody stays in here for long
<Tezkah> nope
<Tezkah> they all move on
<nmorse> Or idles for a long time
<Tezkah> I dual boot
<Tezkah> so its hard
<Tezkah> its hard I say...
<nmorse> It's either leave immediately or stay forever
<Riddell> screen is your friend
<Tezkah> screen is a good program
<nmorse> Screen is everyone's friend
<Tezkah> ctrl+a n
<nmorse> It's the command line whore
<nmorse> But it's great for ssh sessions involving anything really
<nmorse> And for allowing a process to run after you log out of ssh
<_luke> whats a program like tvtime, that records aswell?
<billytwowilly> mythtv
<billytwowilly> mythtv = awesome
<Liz4rd> OMG i'm back!
<sirk> haha
<billytwowilly> Liz4rd: we all missed you dearly
<_luke> indeed! :D
<Liz4rd> thank you thank you, your all to kind
<Liz4rd> should of come up with a lil speach
<billytwowilly> why, just the other day, _luke was telling me about how he is suffering from gall stones and hemoroids and wishes for Liz4rd to be around to share in his joy.
<billytwowilly> and now here you are.
<billytwowilly> a gift from heaven.
<Liz4rd> :D yeah where great together 
<billytwowilly> sorry, I'm getting ready to kill my windows box.
<Liz4rd> *laaaaa laaaaa la laa laaaaaaa* (monks humming)
<_luke> it's all true :-|
* billytwowilly stabs bill gates in the eye for making windows networking so dumb
<Liz4rd> lol nice
<Liz4rd> come to our side!!
<Liz4rd> we have cheese
<_luke> :D
<billytwowilly> I am on your side.
<billytwowilly> My mother isn't and she is also a computer retard.
<billytwowilly> My buddy that works in a windows shop all day repairing people's computers came over to fix her comp.
<Liz4rd> lol i turned my whole family to linux
<billytwowilly> the exact words out of his mouth when he got arms deep into the system "Holy fuck, how did she do that?"
<Liz4rd> lmao!
<_luke> lol
<billytwowilly> so now we're reinstalling windows and putting norton ghost on their so I can reimage it whenever she does something retarded
<Liz4rd> lol
<Liz4rd> good idea...if you achully wanted windows that is ;)
<billytwowilly> I don't.
<Liz4rd> or should i say *gasp* winBLOWS
<kkathman> I wish I could turn everyone over to linux here :)
<billytwowilly> She does. It works with her clay aikin spyware crap that she chats with.
<Liz4rd> me to
<Liz4rd> there al clueless
* billytwowilly looks at the chan name.
<kkathman> though I have to say, we've had pretty good luck with window
<kkathman> windows
<billytwowilly> Yep, it's kubuntu. everyone here should be using linux
<Liz4rd> lol
* Liz4rd is on slackware
<Liz4rd> :D
<Liz4rd> but tomorrow transgress is mailing me some cd!!!
<kkathman> I have 3 linux boxes here at my house and 7 windows
<Liz4rd> cd's*
<Liz4rd> holy hell...why?
<Liz4rd> oh thats right YOUR RICH
<Liz4rd> :P
<kkathman> no
<Liz4rd> oh and talk on jabber man...is it on a nother screen?
<kkathman> Ive had a couple of computers for several years and they were near obsolete
<Liz4rd> :O sirukin!!
<sirukin> hey
<Liz4rd> sup
<kkathman> I answered Liz4rd 
<sirukin> writing some code
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, why _7_ windows computers?
<kkathman> Liz4rd:  I have my windows box, my wife has a hand me down that I used to use, my youngest son has one...thats the main 3
<Liz4rd> sirukin: cool what language?
<Liz4rd> oh so you dont achully use all of them
<kkathman> then My oldest son is home for the summer and brought his laptop and his desktop...thats 2 more
<kkathman> I have a laptop for my company, and my daughter has a laptop
<Liz4rd> sweet
<sirukin> python
<Liz4rd> :O OMG really?
<kkathman> the other two linux boxes are an old P2 450 from Dell I bought in 1997
<Tm_T> kkathman: I love your family
<Liz4rd> i'v been reading python stuff all day tryingto learn it
<sirukin> hehe
<sirukin> all running linux?
<kkathman> and a very old HP Pavillion with a mere 96 mb memory
<Tm_T> I have only 6 pc:s
<kkathman> sirukin: no, three are linux tho
<Liz4rd> poor you!
<sirukin> kkathman, if you have a daughter round my age, (18), share the penguin!
<Tm_T> Liz4rd: I have spent ~1k$ total
* Liz4rd passes Tm_T some milk to shut up (let the big boys talk)
<kkathman> but had I not really buckled down to linux..2 of those computers would have been scrapped
<Liz4rd> :P
<Tm_T> Liz4rd: !
<kkathman> lol my daughter is almost 21
<Tm_T> =)
<Liz4rd> sirukin: you have jabber? or msn or something?
<Tm_T> kkathman: ehm
<sirukin> damn
<Liz4rd> i think kkathmans the eldest here
<sirukin> yeah
<Tm_T> I'm the elfest
<Tm_T> hmm, no I'm not
<kkathman> Im probably the eldest
<smouche> I might be the eldest
<Tm_T> smouche: hi son
<Tm_T> ;--P
<kkathman> smouche whats the first president you really remember?
<smouche> oldest, eldest, boldest, baldest
<smouche> Johnson, kkathman
<kkathman> kennedy here
<smouche> but define "really" remember
<smouche> you win
<kkathman> Ive already become a member of AARP but just by a little
<smouche> well, let's all stop aarping on our ages, eh?
<kkathman> I was born in 52
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> B-52 :o
<Liz4rd> lol smouche is the funniest one here
* billytwowilly was born in NAM
<smouche> 1961 for me
<kkathman> yah smouche is a riot...but he gets his humor by being my straight man
<Liz4rd> i almost pissed my self when he pulled out the smoke signals and pigeon shit
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> reliable methods...they actually used homing pidgeons in WW2
<smouche> Liz4rd, when you live in New York, as I do, you take pigeon shit very seriously.
<Liz4rd> but he acted so serious as if he still used them
<Tm_T> smouche: you are lucky that cows can't fly
* smouche they always doubt my sincerity.
<kkathman> rofl Liz4rd 
<Liz4rd> :P
<kkathman> I never doubt your sincerity
<Liz4rd> i'v learned not to ether
<billytwowilly> kkathman: They also used native americans on radios...
<billytwowilly> or was that in vietnam?
<kkathman> even though you are a Yankee I inherently cant trust you smouche :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Liz4rd> sirukin... accept me on msn
<Tm_T> smouche: just imagine that shit falling from the sky...
<smouche> I blow smoke constantly; it's just the signal to noise ratio is terrible.
<kkathman> ROFL
<smouche> I don't need to imagine it, Tm_T.
<Liz4rd> lol!!!
<Tm_T> smouche: =)
<Liz4rd> lol just walk outside right?
<Tm_T> btw cows are nice animals
<Liz4rd> WTF IS WITH YOU AND YOUR MILK?
<sirukin> just a sec Liz4rd 
<_luke> cows are ugly
<Tm_T> got milk? I mean root?
<Liz4rd> :P
<Tm_T> _luke: no, it was a mirror
<Tm_T> ;p
<Liz4rd> transgress has a blak hat that says got root
<Liz4rd> oooo who wants to see him!!!
<transgress> it's true... http://irclikelife.com/hi.png
<Liz4rd> nvm he beat me to it
<transgress> ha.  beat you.
<kkathman> yah the finger salllllllllllllute
<_luke> although I wouldn't mind being a cow, just stand around all day eating and farting
<Liz4rd> me and my friends tryed pushing one over while it was sleeping one time
<kkathman> I would like to be a dog I think, if I were to be an animal
<transgress> and murdered mercilessly... and painfully...
<_luke> I'd like to be a hawk
<kkathman> Liz4rd: they have a word for that in Texas
<Tm_T> vegetables = stuff what food eats
<Liz4rd> OOO WHAT ISIT??????
<Tm_T> ;p
<transgress> physics deny the ability to cowtip
<smouche> heh heh, great pic, transgress
<Liz4rd> all of you go to irclikelife.com
<Liz4rd> i command it
<_luke> I refuse
<Liz4rd> me and transgress are working on that
<Liz4rd> its fucking funny
<transgress> smouche: it was the ... the umm... well it definitely wasn't the feds i can tell you that much.  when they ganked the IPs from infoshop.org
<kkathman> ganked??? 
<transgress> demanded them
<smouche> ganked?
<Liz4rd> _luke? whynot
* kkathman immediately checks Dictionary.com for ganked
<Liz4rd> lol
<transgress> under threat of going to jail
<transgress> ganked, stole, took forcefully
<kkathman> ganked (v) past tense of gank
<kkathman> antonym:  yanked
<_luke> liz4rd: can't be bothered. watching simpsons
<Liz4rd> lol oh
<kkathman> synonym I mean
<kkathman> one of those nyms
<Liz4rd> kkathman: whast the work for pushing cows over in texas
<kkathman> Cow Tipping
<Liz4rd> word*
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> i love it
<kkathman> Its a frat activity
<kkathman> mostly
<kkathman> or very lonely girls
<smouche> It originally stood for "gang kill" in some rpg...
<Liz4rd> i do it for the shits an giggles
<kkathman> lonely, drunk girls
<smouche> as I see from checking google, define: gank
<sirukin> :P
<kkathman> well Im off to watch a few episodes of West Wing and catch up...cyall
<smouche> kkathman, you tip lonely girls?  don't have that "prix fixe" business in Texas yet?
<Liz4rd> later
<kkathman-away> hehe
<transgress> again... physics says a couple of people at even 200 lbs each are not going to have the inertia to topple an 800 lb cow
* kkathman-away ponders tipping lonely girls..hmmmmm
<Tm_T> !
<smouche> they haven't seen the inertia in my backside at 6 in the morning.
<Tm_T> yaeh, but I've seen my face at 6 in the morning
<Liz4rd> well goodnight everyone talk to you  all tomorrow
<_luke> bye liz4rd
<Tm_T> bye
<smouche> g'night Liz4rd
<_luke> irclikelike.com is funny
* transgress blushes
<transgress> i am working on updating the layout... and by working i mean not doing shit... so i haven't updated in a while
<_luke> haha. oh well
<smouche> irclikelike?? great name.  I should like look at that.  Nothing ircs me like, like when people like go "like", you know, like too much...
<_luke> do you make many websites?
<transgress> missed the point of that... it's more _like_ fiction like life... something that isn't supposed to be life that seems to be someone's life...
<smouche> like you say.
<transgress> eh i hadn't for a while before that one... i used to make them all the time
<_luke> out of boredom?
<transgress> like you know what i mean.
<transgress> _luke: yeah
<transgress> _luke: it seemed clever at the time
<_luke> yup.. you don't have any links to kubuntu on there:p
<smouche> ah, irclikelife!  heh heh, no wonder irclikelike didn't work...
<transgress> _luke: yeah i've been meaning to correct that.  i will on the next update.
<transgress> haha
<_luke> whenever that'll be haha
<smouche> nice nachos, or whatever that is...
<transgress> better than what my friend thought it was when i telling him the url on the phone... he tried irclikelice.  didn't know what the hell it meant... just decided he'd smile and nod.
<smouche> god I'm hungry
<transgress> getting online
<transgress> err on lappy
<transgress> well i would if i weren't using the ethernet on my mp3
<transgress> player
<transgress> can't do sentences tonight
<smouche> heh that's good transgress.  I like it.
<transgress> i wish my mp3 player would finish it's initial charge
<transgress> smouche: thanks
<transgress> i wonder if i'll be able to wear my got root hat when i get dreads in my hair
<smouche> transgress, did you ever read a story by Harlan Ellison called
<smouche> "I have no mouth and I must scream" ?
<smouche> one of your conversations with irc bot reminded me of that story
<transgress> nah never heard of him
<transgress> sounds interesting
<transgress> which conversation?
<smouche> well, that's an intense story about a massive computer not letting people die, so it can torture them
<transgress> hmmm
<transgress> interesting
<transgress> which episode was that?
<transgress> on my site
<smouche> 3:24, "No God for you"
<transgress> haha
<transgress> that was inspired by ##slackware
<smouche> g
<smouche> oops
<smouche> google Ellison; he's a mean hombre with a good head on his shoulders
<transgress> cool i'll have to look at him
<smouche> btw, he wrote the great trek episode "City on the Edge of Forever"
<transgress> ha
<transgress> never saw it
<transgress> not much of a trek fan
<smouche> and he also was a "conceptual consultant" or something for Babylon 5
<smouche> ah well, transgress, me neither anymore, but that Ellison episode was brilliant.
<_luke> xawtv sucks. tvtime is much beter, if only it had recording
<transgress> i hate his quit message
<smouche> me too.
<transgress> i use slack... although i tend to not like the users
<smouche> lol
<smouche> I have the same problem when I use elevators and sidewalks
<transgress> da_bon_bon: your quit message sucks
<transgress> no offense
<da_bon_bon> transgress: why ? scared of slackware :) ?? i wil lchange it..
<transgress> my server is slackware
<transgress> but it's somewhat... like trolling with a quit message
<Tezkah`> I have this strange desire
<Tezkah`> to install slackware
<transgress> 12:52... looks like i'm quitting work 8 minutes early
<transgress> Tezkah`: i find that ubuntu runs much quicker
<transgress> that's just my experience though
<Tezkah`> yeah, its jut that now ubuntu is running as I like it
<Tezkah`> I am bored
<Tezkah`> I must break things
<transgress> haha i do that too
<transgress> Tezkah`: i turned my gentoo install to ~x86 (testing) for just that reason
<_luke> thats half the fun of linux..
<transgress> and eventually broke it pretty good
<smouche> I break things by looking at them.
<_luke> understandable:p
<da_bon_bon> transgress: changed it to leaving... :)
<transgress> but i don't think i'll be installing over this box... i need it to work now... my lappy however, is fair game
<transgress> thinking of trying out fc4 when it's released... it looks promising.  and it's community driven which is always a +
<smouche> what's fc4?
<transgress> fedore core 4
<smouche> ah
<da_bon_bon> fedora core 4
<transgress> it is gonna be released in a couple weeks
<smouche> thank you
<transgress> err more like 3
<_luke> I tried fedora core 3. it was the first distro I tried. I hated it, but I didn't know much about linux at the time
<smouche> _luke, I had the same experience with mandrake.  Turned me off linux for several years
<transgress> i liked fedora core 3 alright... not enough to keep it on my desktop though... but i'm pretty set on trying fc4 on my lappy
<_luke> kubuntu is sweet untill I get bored and want to start again :p
<transgress> i tried mandrake once... not for very long... god i hated it... but never really been turned off by linux... 
<_luke> neither
<_luke> windows sucks too much
<transgress> _luke: change to the breezy repo's... update and dist-upgrade heh
<_luke> I hear theres still some problems with kubuntu and breezy
<transgress> there's some problems with breezy period
<transgress> i really need to order some sdram for my server so i can put bsd back on it... it goes a bit slow with 32 megs of ram though
<_luke> lol I just got my computer problem free I'll keep it that way for a little while longer
<transgress> main reason i wanna try fc4 on my lappy is too see if i can get some more done with the hibernating and whatnot on it... ubuntu is on it right now and has some problems
<_luke> linux in general has had problems hibernating and standby huh
<transgress> heh yeah
<transgress> suppose i could do a custom kernel and add some shit in, but i don't wanna atm... 
<transgress> while running nothing but gentoo and slack i kept recompiling my kernel and keeping updated heh... i'm being lazy right now
<smouche> yeah, I was really disappointed about the hibernation problems.  Sometimes I just stick my laptop, running, in my bag to take it to work so I don't have to put up with long reboots.
<smouche> not a good plan when summer heat waves kick in...
<transgress> yeah
<transgress> i'm so excited
<transgress> only have to put up with tomorrow
<transgress> and then the next morning i get to see it!
<transgress> IT
<transgress> this week is just going so fucking well
<_luke> it?
<smouche> IT what?
<transgress> STAR WARS
<smouche> oh shit I saw that coming
<smouche> lol
<transgress> of course since this week is going good... probably means i'ma get fired after i go to the movie
<_luke> o yeah. some of my mates are seeing it tomorrow night
<transgress> yeah i didn't wanna deal with that again... did that for return of the king
<_luke> yeah 12.. screw that I like sleep
<transgress> i figure 10:30 while school and work are still in will be less bad
<transgress> fuck i barely sleep but i just don't like fighting the die hards
<smouche> I gave up on George Lucas half way through Return of the Jedi.
<transgress> i wasn't real big on the two new ones... love the old ones... but this one looks SO GOOD
<smouche>  Loved Empire Strikes Back
<_luke> it's all good haha
<transgress> i'm not all big on lucas rewriting history though... it's like... lets see what else do i feel like fucking with on something that was declared such a work of art
<transgress> like if leo da vinci came back around and said... hmm let me change this painting a bit... and oh yeah... this needs something new.
<_luke> hmm
<smouche> I wish he'd stop rewriting other people's movies.  Bastard should send a billion bucks to the heirs of Akira Kurosawa for stealing from The Hidden Fortress.
<transgress> what movie and what's the hidden fortress?
<transgress> what movie of his did this?
<smouche> the movie is "The Hidden Fortress", and it rocks
<transgress> yeah i got that... but is that the name of the lucas film that ripped it off? or the name of the film he ripped off from?  or are they both named that?
<smouche> Han Solo, Princess Leia and the two droids are basically in there, on horses, attacking a japanese castle instead of a deathstar
<transgress> oh
<transgress> i see
<smouche> sorry,
<smouche> Akira Kurosawa directed the Hidden Fortress, in the fifties
<smouche> or early sixties
<transgress> hmm interesting
<transgress> but they didn't have light sabers did they?
<smouche> japanese steel, who needs light sabers?
<transgress> well the japanese would if they were fighting jedis
<transgress> ;)
<smouche> hell, I may go see the dang thing too.  But I'd have to see the first two parts of the second trilogy first
<smouche> I tried watching them, but thought they really sucked.
<smouche> ugh, 2:15 in the morning here.  off to bed.  Gnight/morning/afternoon whatever, all.
<transgress> i'm off to rid hitchhikers guide
<transgress> later peeps
<_luke> cu
<Is> how does kubuntu go with hotplug and hardware detection, specifically gameboy flash carts?
<verden01> has anyone got kubuntu-desktop installed on ubuntu?
<ChinaCatJones> verden01 i am running straight kubuntu at the moment, but i've gone that route in the past
<verden01> is it worth it
<verden01> i've been running just kubuntu b4 but decided to try the other way
<ChinaCatJones> verden: i really kde better, but gnome is much more stable
<verden01> i did this with the thought of being able to have a choice of which desktop enviroment i use but i mainley like kde
<verden01> i also used the reiserfs instead or ext3 and find it faster
<ChinaCatJones> i agree with your idea, kde actually behaved a little better when I did the kubuntu-desktop upgrade, go figure
<hayden> its comes up with kpersonalizer when you first run kde after getting kubuntu-desktop dont it
<verden01> ubuntu seems more stable so i thought that kde would be more stable installed on ubuntu    hope i'm right
<ChinaCatJones> it does do that, and if you install from the cd it will want to update a lot of the libs at your first apt-get, it will offer you the personalizer again then
<ChinaCatJones> i'm too into the transparency things for gnome at the moment, though transparency is still not quite ready for prime time in kubuntu
<verden01> i'll have to get programs setup up b4 i try anything like that
<verden01> brb
<rodolfo> hi, will the kubuntu/ubuntu CDs allow to also make an upgrade install instead of an install from scratch?
<hayden> maybe if u set the cdrom as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list 
<rodolfo> and then do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<alan> hi all
<alan> looking for a media player that plays asf and mwa files??
<ChinaCatJones> rodolfo: i believe apt-get install (k)ubuntu-desktop will do it for you
<rodolfo> ChinaCatJones: what will that do?
<ChinaCatJones> i'm not sure if you can load will install either the k or g environments
<hayden> ChinaCatJones: i dont think that will work if you are upgrading from warty to hoary 
<rodolfo> I am looking for a way to get the latest complete system upgrade without having to connect to the Internet
<ChinaCatJones> i must have missed something here
<hayden> rodolfo: r u running ubuntu warty?>
<rodolfo> at the moment no
<rodolfo> I am thinking about installing it instead of my current mepis
<hayden> install over the top
<rodolfo> ?
<rodolfo> u mean replace it?
<hayden> yea
<rodolfo> how can I keep my home without messing it up?
<hayden> back it up
<rodolfo> if I just remove the files beginning with "."
<rodolfo> does it work?
<hayden> backup your /home/
<hayden> and copy it over when u do a clean install of ubuntu
<rodolfo> I already installed the two distros in parallel (mepis and kubuntu) but some applications do not work anymore
<hayden> what do u mean parallel?
<rodolfo> multi boot
<hayden> as long as you are not installing apps to the same partition in both os's it should just work
<rodolfo> no, because e.g. kmail does not start anymore
<hayden> they must be accessing the same files
<rodolfo> I installed kubuntu as second distro, and it works, but not anymore with mepis
<yahalom> how much ram does kubuntu need?
<rodolfo> backing up my home is not a problem, I only wondered if I can obtain the same result by just deleting the hidden configuration fiiles
<hayden> im not sure what you have done so i cant help sorry
<buz> 512 is about right
<rodolfo> e.g. the menu in kde shows some applications installed in one distro that are not available in the other
<verden01> rodolfo, just install the applications youwant using apt-get
<verden01> they ar eavailable just not installed 
<verden01> or use synaptic
<billytwowilly> lol
<billytwowilly> can anyone recommend a good place to get help with windowsxp?
<billytwowilly> norton ghost is killing me softly with it's retardedness
<yahalom> bill@microsoft.com
<gdh> www.google.com
<buz> format c:
<billytwowilly> buz: If it was my computer I would do that
<buz> luckily, i refuse to deal with winxp ;)
<yahalom> or www.windowsxp.com
<yahalom> same here
<billytwowilly> or two stable releases of debian ago if we're measuring in debian time;)
<gdh> billytwowilly: Wow, there /isn't/ that much time :)
<yahalom> lol
<billytwowilly> 7ish years.
<billytwowilly> since the start of grade 10 and I just finshed 4th year university..
<billytwowilly> oh.
<billytwowilly> heh
<billytwowilly> I'm so tired I read that wrong;)
<verden01> have you made your boot floppy with Ghost?
<billytwowilly> yes.
<billytwowilly> I can get it to do that.
<billytwowilly> I have a backup image.
<billytwowilly> I can't figure out how to get it to give options at boot so that I can reimage the C drive from the bootup process
<verden01> so all you have to do is connect both drives and put the floppy in and reboot
<billytwowilly> My university has it setup like that on all their computers, it's sweet.
<gdh> billytwowilly: try "ghost /?" from the boot floppy?
<billytwowilly> well, the image is on the D partition (ntfs)
<gdh> it's just a series of commandline switches
<gdh> it's all in the docs
<gdh> yeh, so add ntfsdos to the startup...
<gdh> anyway, wildly off-topic :/
<billytwowilly> gdh: have a link to the specific docs? symantec's online documentation is notoriously horrible.
<billytwowilly> I've been digging through there all night... I'm not entirely sure what to search for though.
<gdh> No, I remember reading it in the manual
<gdh> google for 'ghost.exe "parent directory"' you're gound to find ghost + some .bat files to automate that shit
<rodolfo> verden01, is synaptic installed by default in kubuntu?
<verden01> no you kynaptic is
<verden01> that does the same thing
<rodolfo> I tried it, but it has fewer options!
<verden01> you also need to edit you /etc/apt/sources.list and enable universe 
<billytwowilly> gdh: lol, improperly setup web servers attack again.. I get a whole bunch of links to people sharing ghost.exe in a directory with no html index file;)
<rodolfo> I could not see where to add sources...
<gdh> billytwowilly: Precisely :)
<gdh> billytwowilly: Have found tons of stuff that way just so long as you know the filename :)
<verden01> the repositories are already there you just need to delete all the ones with # in front of them
<rodolfo> ok; but I can install synaptic, right?
<verden01> yeah just go to a konsole and type  sudo apt-get update and when thats done type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Ghetek> To everyone here in the kubuntu forum:
<Ghetek> over the past week or so I have done one of the hardest things that i can say i have ever done in my professional life. i got off of windows. Today i fixed my soundcard problem, i found out how to mount my hard drives by editing fstab. a few days ago i attended a linux meeting a few towns over and someone helped me set up my video card properly.  all through all of these things i have had so much support from the kubuntu channel. I lov
<yahalom> Ghetek, nice one. u have purified urself.
<verden01> great :)
<Ghetek> haha, no more blue screen of death for me
<verden01> hahaha
<verden01> cool
<verden01> well done
<Ghetek> alright guys, its almost 1:30 am here, im gonna go to sleep
<Ghetek> take care
* Ghetek away sleeping
<rodolfo> verden01, ok; so you suggest kubuntu?
<verden01> hmmm what cd have you got
<asdani> hi all
<verden01> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<asdani> may i ask ?
<rodolfo> I have both
<asdani> i work in kubuntu, and how to change ip address ?
<rodolfo> verden01, brb
<verden01> if youhave ubuntu synaptic is already onthe cd  but not on the kubuntu cd
<yahalom> anyone here use gmailfs?
<gdh> no but it's a jolly good idea :)
<rodolfo> verden01, installing synaptic is not a problem; is kubuntu a good distro?
<hayden> yes, i'd say its quite good
<rodolfo> I always used kde, so I am used to it...
<rodolfo> besides I noticed that the acpi/cpufreq support for my laptop is working better in (k)ubuntu than in mepis
<rodolfo> that would be one main reason for switching
<verden01> rodolfo, i have had kubuntu installled on my AMD 64 and its great 
<verden01> but its personal choice  just insatll it and see if you like it but remember to backup your files first
<rodolfo> verden01, what graphics card do you have?
<verden01> ATI Radeon 9600XT
<rodolfo> verden01, almost the same, ATI mobility Radeon 9700
<rodolfo> you don't have kubuntu anymore?
<verden01> yeah i just got my cd's today from ubuntu and decided to install ubuntu and am now downloading kubuntu-desktop
<verden01> i've used kubuntu since it was released and i find it very good
<verden01> onec you add extra applications that yu like
<verden01> once
<rodolfo> why ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop?
<verden01> because i can  :)
<rodolfo> is it better like that?
<verden01> seriously tho i am just trying to see if its more stable that just kubuntu
<verden01> i don't know i've never done it b4 and i'm still downloading kubuntu-desktop
<rodolfo> will you then be able to use both desktop without problems?
<verden01> whick will take like al night on my 56k dialup :(
<rodolfo> :(
<verden01> yeah when yu boot up yu have a choice which desktop youwant to use
<rodolfo> verden01, do you have feedback about this double-desktop feature being ok?
<Diablo-D3> 'double desktop feature'?
<rodolfo> I mean gnome/kde
<verden01> its not a double desktop like youmight think. Most Linux distro's always have more than one desktop that youcan install
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: nothing stops you from installing both
<verden01> youonlyuse one at a time (session)
<gdh> GNOME and KDE happily sit on the same machine, it only makes a difference if your login manager runs startkde or startgnome (or whatever GNOME uses...)
<verden01> yeah
<verden01> hey talking about kde/gnome in ubuntu do i have to edit anything to get kde recognised?
<Diablo-D3> verden01: no.
<Diablo-D3> verden01: just install kubuntu-desktop and everything magically works
<verden01> edit my menu .list 
<verden01> ok
<verden01> cool  thanx
<rodolfo> maybe it works if gnome nad kde come from the same distro, because I experienced problems installing both from different distros
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: dont do that!
<rodolfo> ok!
<verden01> ?????
<Diablo-D3> kde and gnome both have to come from ubuntu/kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> (and yes, ubuntu and kubuntu are infact the same distro)
<gdh> Otherwise it's like buying a new engine from Ford and complaining that it does work in your Mazda, etc.
<gdh> doesn't
<rodolfo> I installed one distro (mepis) with kde and then ubuntu/gnome, but the desktop was messed up
<rodolfo> using the same /home
<verden01> u cant do that
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: I wouldnt doubt it
<verden01> it has to be the same distro
<Diablo-D3> verden01: yes, I think he gets it ;)
<verden01> :)
<rodolfo> I tried...
<rodolfo> now I know
<verden01> well
<verden01> what are you gonna install
<Diablo-D3> and, for the record, I have both installed
<Diablo-D3> and it works fine
<Diablo-D3> gnome and kde show up in both gdm and kdm, and shit works
<rodolfo> what is the advantage of having both?
<verden01> great thats what i'm in the proces of doing now
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: nothing
<verden01> both have good applications
<verden01> that youcan use from either desktop
<Diablo-D3> verden01: that doesnt reqiure the actual desktop to be installed
<Diablo-D3> gnome is something like 150 packages (about a quarter of which kubuntu-desktop uses too)
<verden01> k
<Diablo-D3> installing gimp doesnt require thsoe 150 packages... it requires like 15.
<verden01> i know as i had kubuntu installed and also installed many gnome apps
<rodolfo> for example if ubuntu has synaptic, kubuntu not, if I install ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop, will synaptic be shown in the kde-menu or do I have to add it?
<verden01> i'm not sure as i haven't done it yet but my guess would be that it is in the kde-menu somewhere
<verden01> Diablo-D3, might know the answer to that question
<Diablo-D3> what?
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: who knows
<Diablo-D3> besides of which you should be using kynaptic
<Diablo-D3> or whatever it is
<Diablo-D3> ooh
<Diablo-D3> both are listed
<Diablo-D3> kde menu -> system
<Diablo-D3> look for Package Manager
<rodolfo> anyway, that means that every installed application can be used from both desktops (gnome/kde)?
<Diablo-D3> yeah
<rodolfo> nice
<Diablo-D3> and it means the menu is really fucking cluttered
<Diablo-D3> and rodolfo, nothing stops you from actually running the application
<Diablo-D3> even if its not on the menu
<rodolfo> I know
<rodolfo> what means "cluttered"?
<Diablo-D3> too much
<rodolfo> :-D
<Diablo-D3> I should uninstall gnome
<rodolfo> I think I will be using only kde
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I should install gnome
<rodolfo> verden01, did you configure a wireless network card?
<Diablo-D3> uninstalling gnome is actually easy I think
<verden01> no
<rodolfo> ok
<Diablo-D3> apt-get remove libgtk* libgnome*
<Diablo-D3> and then use deboprhan --guess-all to clean up the straglers
<Diablo-D3> then reinstall all the gtk apps you actually use
<rodolfo> Diablo-D3, if I install kubuntu and want to keep my actual /home partition, can I just delete all the hidden files to make it "clean"?
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: nope
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> you shouldnt delete anything at all
<Diablo-D3> you can save /home, and backup /etc and /var
<Diablo-D3> HOWEVER
<Diablo-D3> install kubuntu replacing what?
<rodolfo> replacing mepis
<Diablo-D3> ahh, yes, if you backup /home, /etc, and /var you should be safe
<rodolfo> my main concern is the Mail directory, for Kmail. can I just restore it? so I can format the partition and make a clean install
<Diablo-D3> yes you can just restore it
<Diablo-D3> but you should back up all of /home, /etc, and /var
<Diablo-D3> and very selectivly restore things
<rodolfo> why /etc and /var?
<Diablo-D3> files you may want
<rodolfo> ok
<rodolfo> is backing up in a different partition a safe mode (I already have a DVD backup of my home anyway)?
<Diablo-D3> I'd remove it off the machine
<Diablo-D3> so if you accidently nuke the entire partition table, your data is safe
<rodolfo> ok
<theine> Hi, I cannot install kubuntu-desktop because of unmet dependencies: ``kubuntu-desktop: Depends: dbus-qt-1 but it is not going to be installed''
<Tm_T> theine: you use breezy?
<theine> Tm_T, yes I do
<theine> apt-get install dbus-qt-1 gives: ``dbus-qt-1: Depends: dbus-1 (>= 0.23.4) but it is not going to be installed''
<theine> apt-get install dbus-1 will remove lots of packages like kdebase, hal, etc...
<gdh> Last I knew 'dbus' replaced 'dbus-1' 
<gdh> so I'm guessing the dependencies are in a state of transition
<gdh> the joy of the bleeding edge, etc.
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> theine: wait a day or two and try again
<Tm_T> theine: topic ;)
<Tm_T> theine: and if you use breezy, you can expect many other problems in the future
<gdh> hm, how do I enable logging + history view for Kopete in hoary?
<gdh> In Settings -> Configure Plugins, "History" is already selected...
<hayden> how do i change the domain of the computer e.g to WORKGROUP
<morten> ...What version of KDE is Kubuntu using ?
<gdh> 3.4.0
<morten> Mkay...
* _luke is away: HI HO AWAY!!
<_bob> I have a process ahc_dv_0 taking most of cpu time. Is it the SCSI driver?
<amu> hayden: change your samba.config 
<exclude> hey there. quick queqstion regarding cdrom permissions:
<exclude> are any users created in kubuntu automatic a member of the cdrom group,
<exclude> ?
<amu> yes
<exclude> asking this, because I had to add myself manually. to get kaudiocreator and KsCD working
<amu> other groups are: ,4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),109(admin)
<exclude> but that could be due to some previous permission issue i had.
<exclude> okydoky. then its a not a bug. good to know.
<exclude> amu thanks
<exclude> hmm. amu, should "burning" not be a part of that too?
<amu> if you add an other user with adduser, user is not in those groups :)
<amu> 24(cdrom)
<amu> that's enough for burning CD's see /dev/hdx brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 3, 0 May 16 15:38 hda
<exclude> amu: but k3bsetup uses grou burning.
<exclude> ~group
<amu> k3bsetup isnt a part of kubuntu *g* just use settings from k3b ;)
<fairx> !rules
<fairx> hullo..
<fairx> i'm running liveCD rite now coz my grub refuse to load
<fairx> could someone help me?
<fairx> nvm
<exclude> fairx: i guess i migght be of some help
<_andre> as I make to install drivers of the sound plate audigy sound to blaster
<exclude> fairx: can you elaborate on "refuse to load"?
<exclude> sorry, fairx, gotta go :)
<_andre> how I make to install drivers of the sound card audigy sound blaster in kubuntu??
<fairx> nvm
<amu> _andre[PT] : they should work out of the box
<fairx> grub?
<fairx> nvm lol
<_andre[PT] > amu is internal card
<amu> fairx: did you changed your bios-setting that you can boot from a CD ? 
<fairx> yes
<_andre[PT] > my kubuntu detect my onboard card ...but i want he detect my sound blaster audigy (internal)
<amu> _andre[PT] : doesnt matter, check lsmod |grep emu10
<fairx> grub giving me error like 25, 16 and such 
<_andre[PT] > i put in console " lsmod |grep emu10" ?
<amu> fairx: with which speed your wrote the CD ? 
<amu> _andre[PT] : yep
<_andre[PT] > amu ok im gona try
<fairx> 16 I guess
<fairx> amu: the md5 was correct tho
<_andre[PT] > amu and now?
<amu> fairx: happens sometimes with bad mediums ... best speed is 10
<fairx> ic..
<amu> _andre[PT] : any output 
<fairx> amu: but, I've tried other as well, mepis won't load grub too
<_andre[PT] > what I must do?
<amu> fairx: if you use a new medium, and you burned with speed=10, and got the same problem, than you probably use an very old computer/buips version 
<harsha_> can some one tell me a good download manger for kubuntu
<amu> s/buips/bios
<harsha_> like getright for redmond
<amu> harsha_: kget 
<fairx> amu: i'm installing kubuntu on my third HD BTW, as hdc, i'm using asus k7 board with latest bios
<fairx> amu: whats >s/buips/bios
<_andre[PT] > amu what i must do now? :S
<amu> fairx: if the computer is older than 4 years your can run in this grub problem 
<amu> fairx: easy test, test the same CD with another computer ;) 
<fairx> amu: maybe I'll try dloading again and burn at lower speed.. my iso busted when I wipe my 3rd HD
<harsha_> thanks amu
<amu> fairx: BUT since hoary we'll not use grub as bootloader :) 
<fairx> I dare not try it on my fren PC
<amu> _andre[PT] : i ask about any aoutput 
<fairx> amu: IC...what should I do then? try another? I tried using lilo but same problem
<fairx> amu: hoary is 5.04 rite?
<amu> fairx: that's the only os on your computer?  
<amu> fairx: right hoary is 5.04
<fairx> amu: win2k on my 20G maxtor ntfs (hda), 160G seagate ntfs (hdb), 10G seagate Kubuntu (hdc)
<amu> fairx: and you write bootloader into masterboot? 
<fairx> amu: I tried install grub on hda, hdc, and even floppy (doubt my floppy still working)
<fairx> amu: yes
<amu> fairx: stange, if grub doesnt work, lilo is the only possibility  
<fairx> amu: this is not my first linux BTW, I used to try mandrake (8.1 years ago), xandros & linspire recently (up to 4 try and finally boot up)
<fairx> amu: maybe I'll try later, wif new proper burn
<amu> in past all distros use lilo :) it's since 1 or 2 year they changed to grub   
<amu> and grub totally sucks with older computers
<Diablo-D3> heh
<amu> about 25% just wil nt work 
<Diablo-D3> grub works well on computers
<amu> ... on new computers :) 
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> lilo works
<fairx> amu: mine is late 2003 asus a7v8x-x with latest bios, amd duron 1600 and 512 ram
<Diablo-D3> amu: is a 486 'new'?
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: yes it is
<Diablo-D3> well, yeah, then I guess it doesnt work on old computers
<Tm_T> my laptop is 486sx2 =)
<Diablo-D3> especially since 2.6 doesnt support 386s anymore.
<fairx> is mine considered old?
<Diablo-D3> and debian and ubuntu both are removing all 386 support
<amu> fairx: nope a "newer" one, most problems are with bioses from 2001-2003   
<amu> Diablo-D3: *lol*
<fairx> BTW, I'm trying to use grub-install on live CD, can someone help?
<fairx> amu: my bios is last year, 2004
<Diablo-D3> amu: seriously
<amu> fairx: sorry that isnt kubuntu related :)
<fairx> hmm
<amu> Diablo-D3: i'm not joking, roll out a liveCD about 100.000 copies, 25% - 30% complaint that the CD doesnt not boot. I moved fastly away from grub, back to isolinux 
<amu> ... and with isolinux there is also some trouble 2-5% will not boot, the best choose is syslinux :) it cant be cause the oversized initrd   
<Diablo-D3> btw, you shouldnt use grub on cds
<Diablo-D3> use syslinux
<amu> Diablo-D3: that's the point, i'll never touch it  
<fairx> Diablo-D3: how?
<Diablo-D3> fairx: by not making botched live cds ;)
<fairx> Diablo-D3: and whats syslinux? ....... i have noe idea at all.. noob here lol..
<Diablo-D3> syslinux is the most minimalistic bootloader for linux in existance
<fairx> Diablo-D3: is it hard to use? i'm gonna google it rite now
<Diablo-D3> well, its not that its hard to use, its that theres nothing there to use
<Diablo-D3> its not something a normal user would use
<fairx> i'm googling it rite now.. BRB
<amu> fairx: probably not useable for you, cause syslinux supports only ramdisks <1mb 
<fairx> amu: any other choice?
<amu> isolinux
<fairx> amu: I'm on it
<fairx> amu: hehehehe.. I read a few description...zenzen wakaranai... lol
<fairx> amu: viewing SMB
<smouche> nick smouche-away
<smouche> oops!
<fairx> i'm gonna redownload iso and create proper burn
<fairx> thanks for all the info everyone
<KaiL> "The file /boot/Grub/stage1 not read correctly" ...?
<KaiL> what does this want to tell us? :)
<Diablo-D3> it means it couldnt read stage1
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> but why?
<Diablo-D3> who knows
<Diablo-D3> but if it cant boot stage1, then you cant boot at all
<amu> rub-install is probably having problems with (i.e. has no support for) your install dev. try grub-install with "set -x" 
<KaiL> try to install on a boring IDE disk with ext3....
<Diablo-D3> yeah damnit, quit using broken file systems
<Diablo-D3> ext3 > *
<amu> sounds like you install it on a raid/sata raid ? 
<KaiL> no raid, nothing
<KaiL> only some FSC laptop crap ( kkathman-away , awake *ggg*)
<amu> fdisk -l ?  
<uniq> kail: which fsc? 
<KaiL> uhm?
<KaiL> wtf? lists the partition as NTFS.....?
<uniq> '< KaiL> only some FSC laptop crap..'  ? 
<KaiL> Fujitsu-Siemens
<uniq> which? 
<KaiL> Lifebook E8010
<KaiL> did I found a bug, that the partition type isn't changed, if both (old and new)have the same size?
<uniq> ok.. I have Amilo A1640.. and i had to use the winxp ntldr to start grub.. so first i choose win/linux in ntldr.. and then i get to choose which kernel in grub.. 
<uniq> i tried for like two days.. to get grub/lilo to load.. no chance.
<KaiL> framebuffer  with 1400x1050 px?
<uniq> me? no, 1280x800.
<KaiL> only want to know, if that's possible
<KaiL> and how
<rodolfo> what would be an optimum amount of space to reserve for a root partition in kubuntu, assuming to have root, swap and home?
<teknoprep> heh
<Riddell> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Riddell> /dev/hda2             3.7G  2.2G  1.3G  63% /
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: I dont do stupid shit like that
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: I put /home on /
<teknoprep> i would do 10%-/ 2gB-swap Rest-/home
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: how much memory do you have?
<Riddell> rodolfo: 3 or 4 gigs probably
<rodolfo> 60 GB
<Diablo-D3> I said memory, not hd space.
<teknoprep> lol
<rodolfo> oops
<rodolfo> 512 MB
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: then 128 megs swap
<Diablo-D3> and the rest root
<Diablo-D3> and no seperate home
<Riddell> keeping /home separate makes reinstalls a lot easier
<Diablo-D3> yes, but it also fucks you over if you need more space in one partition or the other
<Diablo-D3> its just not worth the hassle, especially when you have a tiny drive like 60 gigs
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: less swear words please
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> why do ppl care if there are swear words
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: only immature people care.
<crimsun_> teknoprep: because it's part of the Code of Conduct
<teknoprep> IRC is skrewed... freedom of speech is the invention IRC stands on
<teknoprep> HAHAHA
<Diablo-D3> people who actually want to get stuff done glean information from whats being said and otherwise stfu
<teknoprep> Code of Conduct
<crimsun_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/view  of course
<Diablo-D3> crimsun_: which doesnt apply to this irc channel.
<Diablo-D3> or any irc channel
<teknoprep> well using the word fuck in general and not towards someone... is not considered inapropriate
<teknoprep> if he had said you f(*king c90K sucker .. then thats different
<Riddell> it does apply here
<Diablo-D3> #kubuntu is not, and shall never be, an official resource of the ubuntu project.
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> i love you Diablo
<teknoprep> it does say that on Kubuntu's site
<crimsun_> as an official developer of the Kubuntu project, I'm fairly certain Riddell is in a good position to say what Kubuntu inherits from Ubuntu.
<Riddell> kubuntu is official
<Tm_T> have someone tested kompos app ?
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: this applies to #ubuntu and #ubuntu-devel as well
<Diablo-D3> They are not official resources of the ubuntu project.
<crimsun_> Diablo-D3: yes, it does, and they are.
<Riddell> they are both very official
<teknoprep> Riddell is an "official" developer
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/Kompose_001.png
<Tm_T> I'm official idiot o/
<Tm_T> ;p
<uniq> what.. pbuilder create dies on me.
<teknoprep> Tm_T lol
<teknoprep> Riddell what do you develop.. you are a programmer
<teknoprep> ?
<Diablo-D3> I think hes just a motu
<uniq> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JonathanRiddell
<crimsun_> not just.
<teknoprep> i need someone to start helping me write my ideas on ip clustering and linux
<uniq> there you go. 
<teknoprep> i have some great ideas.. i know what needs to be done
<crimsun_> he was pretty much the driving force behind Kubuntu (a few others, too)
<teknoprep> but not enough C programming knowlege
<Riddell> teknoprep: I develop Kubuntu
<teknoprep> wow
<teknoprep> so you write doc's on how to click stuff
<teknoprep> or do you actually program
<teknoprep> as you put it there.. you are the only person that does it
<teknoprep> or do you just make precompiled packages
<teknoprep> put them onto one nice CD and wala
<teknoprep> you are now a developer
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: why hasnt packages with the kdelibs-debug.sh fixes in it been released yet?
<Riddell> teknoprep: I write the spec, program the programs, package the packages, define the seeds
<teknoprep> seeds?
<crimsun_> Diablo-D3: because they can't go into Hoary and because C++ libs are frozen in Breezy for the G++ 4.0 transition
<teknoprep> what programs do you program.. i thought it was all compiled open source
<Diablo-D3> snhsjhnsh blah
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3 that as good as swearing
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: I'm not incharge of the archives alas, the knetworkconf and kdelibs fix are both sitting there but nobody has put them onto the servers
<teknoprep> we all know what you meant
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: no, thats exactly what I meant
<teknoprep> lol
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: =(
<Diablo-D3> Riddell, crimsun_: are either of you on breezy atm?
<Riddell> teknoprep: kdesu to sudo, I also need to look at the system menu, the package manager, hwdb and other bits
<teknoprep> kde-config doesn't work either
<teknoprep> sudo kde-config does shit also
<crimsun_> Diablo-D3: yes, but until I have a working non-employer Internet connection, I can't access it
<Riddell> teknoprep: seeds are the list of packages we want on the CD KubuntuFiles should list them
<teknoprep> it should bring up the kde-config stuff
<Riddell> transgress: what doesn't work about it?
<Riddell> teknoprep rather
<teknoprep> type it
<teknoprep> kde-config .. does nothing
<teknoprep> no error
<teknoprep> nothing.
<rodolfo> Diablo-D3, 128M of swap is enough?
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw pykde is still broken ;)
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: yeah, since you have 512 megs of memory
<Riddell> kde-config --prefix  works for me
<uniq> teknoprep: thats how kde-config should behave.
<teknoprep> wow
<crimsun_> Tm_T: yes, it's being worked on in Breezy
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: Im seriously doubting you'll be using it all any time soon
<Tm_T> hmm, 1G ram and 1,5G swap
<Riddell> Tm_T: yeah, known, we have someone working on it
<Tm_T> must get more mem
<teknoprep> kde-config brings up a window that lets you configure kde.. most distro's have that as your first kde window before you get into the kde os
<teknoprep> s/os/wm
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: if you seriously are going to use more than that, then feel to crank it up
<Tm_T> Riddell: yeah, I know, just wanted to mention it, evil man I am
<teknoprep> other then that great job on getting things to work so well
<Riddell> Tm_T: keep reminding us :)
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: I have 512 megs of swap on my box because I routinely run out of memory compiling stuff that kills gcc
<Tm_T> Riddell: I will! ;)
<Riddell> teknoprep: kpersonalizer ?
<Tm_T> crimsun_: hmm, what you mean?
<teknoprep> i love automounting
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> Riddell wtf
<crimsun_> Tm_T: what Riddell said
<Tm_T> crimsun_: ok :)
<teknoprep> that doesnt make sense
<rodolfo> Diablo-D3, ok, maybe 256 megs? I am in doubt about the / and /home...
<teknoprep> in gentoo i type kde-config and it brings up that window
<teknoprep> even in 3.4
<teknoprep> it should not be distro specific as kde doesn't care about gentoo or kubuntu
<uniq> then gentoo is fubar.
<Diablo-D3> gentoo sucks anyhow
<Tm_T> Riddell: was it \sh who's working on it?
<crimsun_> yes, \sh is involved
<Tm_T> ok
<Riddell> teknoprep: kde-config is just for finding the paths used by KDE, it sounds like you're describing kpersonalizer
<Riddell> Tm_T: that's the man
<Tm_T> that explains why he's never active here =)
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: if you seriously want a seperate home, then have, say, a 7.5 gig /
<Tm_T> he must be busy =)
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: well, 10 gig actually
<crimsun_> he's active in -motu
<Tm_T> :p
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: actually, just type in a random number. Whatever one you choose is going to be the wrong one
<teknoprep> Riddell i was
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: when you only have a 60 gig drive, you dont have enough space left to waste like that
<teknoprep> just 2 partitions
<teknoprep> 1 swap 1 system
<teknoprep> is it a server
<teknoprep> if not who cares
<rodolfo> Diablo-D3, my actual installation has 10G / and about 32G /home
<teknoprep> learn to have a different backup method then partitions
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: that works
<Diablo-D3> rodolfo: ... but 10 + 32 != 60
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> less he has big swap 
<rodolfo> yes I left a space freee to test other distros
<Diablo-D3> ahh
<Diablo-D3> I dont bother doing that
<Diablo-D3> but yeah, unless you actually know you'll need more memory, dont add lots of swap
<teknoprep> 4 1gig usb cards
<rodolfo> I would also not, want to find the definitive distro!
<teknoprep> raid em and install distro's
<Diablo-D3> I've been going on the rule of "everything must add up to atleast 512 megs, BUT you cant have less than 128 megs of swap"
<Diablo-D3> thats been working quite well for the last two or three years
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3 you can have none
<teknoprep> i have firewall's without hdd's
<teknoprep> just 1gig mem
<rodolfo> I also prefer to have only /, but am concerned about reinstalls and backups of /home
<teknoprep> are you really that concered
<Tm_T> heh
<teknoprep> put /home on another server
<teknoprep> or computer
<teknoprep> using NFS or SMB share
<Tm_T> I have 20G / and 40G /home
<Tm_T> in 160G HD
<Tm_T> maybe I clean my ~90G partition and use it too =)
<_simple> why would kubuntu want to boot into a command prompt only?
<Tm_T> _simple: why not ;)
<rodolfo> teknoprep you mean when I have to backup?
<_simple> ij
<_simple> uh*
<Riddell> _simple: X not set up?
<_simple> because i don't want it to why not
<_simple> it was fine
<_simple> i install kernel headers
<Tm_T> was
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: I never do none
<_simple> install alsa, run config set up sound device reboot
<_simple> only boots to a command prompt now
<teknoprep> do none what
<_simple> maybe maybe not
<_simple> boo
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i am going crazy with sudo
<teknoprep> i type in what i want to do every time
<teknoprep> and forget sudo
<teknoprep> arrow up , home , sudo , end , enter
<_simple> i'm going crazy with booting to a command prompt ;o
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> why
<teknoprep> well unless you work with linux as a server.. console would suck
<_simple> why ? i have no clue
<_simple> i did virtually nothing
<_simple> install the 1.0.8-5-386 headers, configured alsa finally, and rebooted
<_simple> wonder how to install kde or reinstall gnome, or something..anything :D
<Riddell> _simple: try  /etc/init.d/kdm start
<teknoprep> who here likes kontact better then evolution
<teknoprep> ?
<_simple> alright thank you will 
<teknoprep> does kontact have an exchange plugin yet
<_simple> , ,*
<Tm_T> teknoprep: I think Thunderbird is all I need
<teknoprep> i need exchnage plugin
<MeHere> hi can anyone help me with kdevelop?
<MeHere> anybody how?
<vicks> why does firefox eat and leak so much memory?
<vicks> j #ubuntu
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> bad memory
<teknoprep> firefox does not do that on my system
<Kyaneos> hi
<vicks> teknoprep: really? thats strange. it does it even if i run live-cd. do you have the ubuntu-firefox?
<_simple> damn didn't work
<Schattenkind> What's better? Kubundu or Ubuntu?
<Schattenkind> d=t
<Schattenkind> Okay
<Schattenkind> I understand :-D
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I just wonder, what he understands =)
<_simple> hearing the irc walls talk maybe
<Tm_T> haha
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> can i use a debian repository with kubuntu
<teknoprep> and not skrew stuff up
<Tm_T> teknoprep: not really
<Tm_T> teknoprep: there's too much conflicts
<steffenstrobel> hi everybody, i have a problem with my soundcard! I have an iBook G3 and external speakers connected to it. When I start Kubuntu the Sound isn't working. When I unplug the external speakers and replug them in the sound is working... How can I fix this? Because I don't want to plug out and then plug in the speakers everytime i reboot... ;-) Thanks!!!
<KaiL_testing> damn FSC :p
<KaiL_testing> May 18 15:41:03 localhost kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1
<KaiL_testing> ...and USB (except the internal Bluetooth!) doesn't say anything...
<kkathman-away> morning all (at least its morning here) :)
<KaiL> ...and why this damn synaptocs doesn#t work...
<KaiL> stupid FSC
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> KaiL: relax man
<Tm_T> take it easy, breath deep and then open root shell ;p
<kkathman> haha
* kkathman almost never uses synaptic
<steffenstrobel> concerning my sound problem: if no one here knows how to fix it, is here somebody who could give my a hint or the name of a config file that should perhaps be changed...
<kkathman> steffenstrobel: what was the problem, I may not have seen it
<Tm_T> kkathman: you can't scroll back?
<steffenstrobel> if i boot up my ibook (with external speakers plugged in) the sound isn't working... but when i plug off and then plug in the speaker it is suddenly working....
<Tm_T> you can always use backlog command
<Tm_T> I mean lastolog :p
<Tm_T>  "/lastlog kkathman 20" gives 20 last lines from kkathman :)
<Tm_T> it can't be asier
<KaiL> hmm, no synaptocs....
<kkathman> steffenstrobel: so if you boot with the speakers NOT plugged in everyting works?
<kkathman> Thanks Tm_T :p
<KaiL> hmm, no synaptics?!
<Tm_T> KaiL: synaptics or synaptic?
<KaiL> with s
<KaiL> the touchpad
<Tm_T> ok
<KaiL> kkathman: is that normal, that there's on synaptics on FSC?
<steffenstrobel> yes, the sound is comming out of the internal speakers (low volume!) and when i plugin the external ones the internal one is muted and the external ones are playing at a normal volumes...
<kkathman> KaiL: not sure  I understand your question.
<KaiL> the touchpad seams not to like the synaptics driver....
<kkathman> steffenstrobel: so you want to listen to your internal speakers over your external ones?
<kkathman> KaiL: Ahh you are on a laptop then?
<KaiL> there's a FSC Lifebook E8010 left to me ;)
<steffenstrobel> no, i'm only using the external ones, and when i boot up i want that these speakers are immediately working
<kkathman> KaiL: most "touchpads", at least in windows (dont know that much about Linux touchpads) have very specific drivers just for them
<kkathman> KaiL: its not just a mouse substitute, in other words...does synaptics work with a mouse?
<KaiL> "normally" you only need the so called synaptics driver...
<KaiL> ...normally
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: do you know understand what i'm meaning? ;-)
<kkathman> steffenstrobel: Ohh ok I gotcha.  On some computers, especially those that mute the internals, the circuitry is activated, only when the actual plug goes in..i.e. there is a micro switch that disables the internals and activates the external. When you are booting..the system and the speakers are not plugged in, its as if the device doesnt exist.
<Diablo-D3> I have returned
<kkathman> steffenstrobel: Diablo-D3  may have come across this phenomenon
<kkathman> KaiL: so is the touchpad just NOT working or is it like oversensitive or erratic?
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: whats wrong?
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: Do you know something that might help me?
<Diablo-D3> what?
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: i have a strange sound problem, scroll a litte bit up and you'll find it
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: steffenstrobel has an i-book. when his external spkrs are plugged in, music is fine on boot, when they arent, no sound in the externals after boot
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: dunno
<kkathman> I think the machine isnt detecting the sound, because its activated when the plug goes in, ...typical of those that mute internal spkrs
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: no! other way around!
<kkathman> ohh yeah sorry
<Diablo-D3> btw, about that touchpad, almost all laptops use synaptics touchpad
<Diablo-D3> apple, gateway, ibm, dell, compaq, hp
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: external speaker in -> no sound, not plugged in -> sound, first in then out then in -> sound ;-)
<kkathman> steffenstrobel: uhmm.. ok..you mean ON BOOT right...when your spkrs ARE plugged in on boot you DONT get sound?
<KaiL> reinstall - this time NORMAL mode, not server
<KaiL> I'd laugh, if it works now :)
<Diablo-D3> what? I got confused
<kkathman> me too
<Diablo-D3> it sounds like its applying your mixer settings
<Diablo-D3> on boot
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: exactly! but when i then unplug them and after that plug them in again the sound magically is working....
<Diablo-D3> but after boot music
<Diablo-D3> btw, did you say ibook?
<steffenstrobel> yes
<Diablo-D3> wtf is wrong with you
<Diablo-D3> go run osx
<kkathman> haha
<steffenstrobel> i was using os x, there it worked, but now im using ppc linux....
<Diablo-D3> brb again
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: how could i change the mixersettings on bootime?
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: when KDE is loaded I played around in kmix but everyting was right
<steffenstrobel> so i don't think that kmix is the problem
<steffenstrobel> it must be something else
<steffenstrobel> failed to set mono volume 2
<steffenstrobel> failed to set DRC
<steffenstrobel> failed to set volume
<steffenstrobel> btw: dmesg shows a few of these messages: 
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: & kkathman: where is the alsa config file located?
<kkathman> that I dont know
<kkathman> steffenstrobel: have you tried #ubuntu or linuxforums.org?
<kkathman> Especially the latter is good for searching for exotic issues like this
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: no not yet...
<_adrian> g
<_adrian> hi
<_adrian> i have problems with the CUPS
<_adrian> it says it cannot establish a connection
<_adrian> hey
<_adrian> i found a bug in my cups
<Riddell> _adrian: what's that?
<_adrian> every time i start up the kde printer manager it says that it could not connect to cups
<_adrian> it also said i should try installing and running cups
<_adrian> as far as i know i am
<_adrian> running cups
<_adrian> what is the cups port number?
<_adrian> on my kde printer manager it says for cups: localhost:631
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: do you have a liuxforums.org account?
<_adrian> yes
<_adrian> i know i should try there
<_adrian> but its a pain waiting for an answer
<_adrian> oh, right, its not for me
<steffenstrobel> oh i asked kkathman...
<_adrian> wvr, ill try anyway
<_adrian> bye
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: because if you want to search the forums you need an account...
<teknoprep> yeah
<kkathman> sorry I had to step away a moment
<Neil3> we forgive you ;)
<kkathman> hmm linuxforums and linuxquestions are all free
<kkathman> why would he need my account hehe :)
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> well what should I do, what should I do...
<kkathman> what should you do about what?
<Tm_T> well, that's the second question =)
* kkathman wants some of what Tm_T is smokin
<Tm_T> kkathman: no I don't smoke, I'm just bored
<kkathman> bbl -massage time :)
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: you still here?
<Diablo-D3> crap hes gone
<teknoprep> eh
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: yes
<hans_> after i installed fglrx driver i cant change the resolution any more...any help?
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> add the resolutions to your list
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: you did the last release of kdevelop3, right?
<teknoprep> in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<teknoprep> hans_,  what is your resolution now
<Tm_T> teknoprep: that's not the only restricting thing, ddc is pain in the ass
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: 3.2.0 from KDE 3.4
<Riddell> is in kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: I cant figure out how to get the documentation system to work right... I got as far as installing htdig before kdevelop3, and now it asks me to build the doc index
<teknoprep> Tm_T, i think he probably doesn't have the resolutions in his xorg.conf
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: and it fails, and doesnt give any error messages
<hans_> teknoprep: i think 1280x?
<teknoprep> when using fglrxconfig he probrbly only listed 6 as his resolution.. instead of doing... 654321
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so Im completely confused on how to get it to work right
<hans_> id dont know exactly cause i cant change t
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: which locale?
<hans_> it
<teknoprep> hans do this exactly
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: whatever ubuntu uses for english
<teknoprep> hans_,  do this
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10901
<teknoprep> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hans_> ok ill try
<teknoprep> then press crtl + w
<Diablo-D3> nano?!
<Diablo-D3> nano!?!?
<teknoprep> type this in exactly
<msb> vim!
<teknoprep> stfu
<teknoprep> you cocks
<Diablo-D3> of all the editors you could have told him, nano!?!?!?!?!?
<teknoprep> "1280x1024" for you search string.. with the quotes
<teknoprep> this should bring you to a line that looks like this
<hans_> i typed fglrx in the terminal
<teknoprep> Modes       "1280x1024"
<teknoprep> make it look like this
<teknoprep> Modes       "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<teknoprep> hans_, 
<teknoprep> did i tell you to type fglrx in the terminal
<teknoprep> i told you to do as i say
<teknoprep> type this in
<teknoprep> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<teknoprep> then hit... crtl + w
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: btw, is it considered a bug that kdevelop3's debconf wont ask me to build the index unless I have htdig installed?
<teknoprep> that will let you search for shit... type in this into the serach string with quotes... "1280x1024"
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: ie, theres nothing anywhere saying I should have htdig installed beside its in the suggested list
<teknoprep> understand
<teknoprep> and make the modes line look like the one above
<teknoprep> nano rocks vim arse
<teknoprep> vim blows 
<teknoprep> : this and : that
<Diablo-D3> vim > teknoprep 
<Tm_T> oh please tell me, is there any way to disable DDC so I can use higher resolution
* Diablo-D3 :q!s teknoprep 
<Tm_T> I hate this small 1280x1024
<teknoprep> what rez do you want to use Tm_T 
<teknoprep> lol
<Tm_T> teknoprep: 1400x1050
<teknoprep> Tm_T, what you need to do is add the line to your modes line
<Liz4rd> Tm_T: hey man
<teknoprep> yeah i use 1400x1050
<teknoprep> this is my modes line
<Tm_T> teknoprep: well, ddc restrict it out
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: problem
<teknoprep> Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: I have a /usr/share/doc/HTML/en
<teknoprep> did you add it to your mode line
<Tm_T> teknoprep: I have even higher res in that line
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: erk! I misread, nm!
<hans_> its already there
<Liz4rd> Tm_T: :P i'm at school
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: and throw a /kde/ in what I just told you to nm about
<Tm_T> Liz4rd: school? somethin eatable? ;p
<Liz4rd> :P
* Liz4rd is only 16
<teknoprep> Tm_T, paste me your xorg.conf on www.pastebin.com
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: but yeah, that looks similar to this bug
<teknoprep> or you can use mine
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so whats the suggested fix in the mean time?
<Tm_T> teknoprep: err, I don't, there's nothing wrong in there
<teknoprep> http://pastebin.com/286134
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: do you have the directory?
<Tm_T> teknoprep: from /var/log/Xorg.0.log : "(WW) (1400x1050,Generic Monitor) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz"
<teknoprep> lol
<Liz4rd> hey those new nvidia cards came out
<Liz4rd> $999.99 :P
<Liz4rd> for 512
<Liz4rd> mb
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: I have a /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en
<Tm_T> teknoprep: even more from there: "(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width 1400 is larger than
<Tm_T> (WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1280)"
<teknoprep> lol Liz4rd  i have dual pci-e 6800gt's
<teknoprep> for my gaming machine
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: like you even need that kind of power
<teknoprep> you are using NVIDIA
<Tm_T> yes
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, i play eq2
<Tm_T> but that damn ddc hates me
<Diablo-D3> I stand corrected.
<teknoprep> hehe
<teknoprep> runs insane
<teknoprep> maximum all the time no matter what
<Diablo-D3> for eq2, you may not even have enough power now
<teknoprep> no its enough
<teknoprep> 2 of them
<Diablo-D3> you'll need a sli triplet
<teknoprep> on an amd 64 3500
<teknoprep> lol do they even have that
<Tm_T> maybe I really should buy a monitor at once, you can't have good enough for free :/
<Diablo-D3> hell no
<teknoprep> i have never seen such a beast
<Diablo-D3> you'd need like a 800 watt ps
<teknoprep> lol
<Diablo-D3> (which, btw, they do have)
<teknoprep> i have a 420 and it works fine
<teknoprep> with 4 x 32gb hdd 10k rpm sata
<teknoprep> raid 0
<Diablo-D3> <tekno's psu> I'm dyingz0r!
<teknoprep> socket 939
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: any output on the command line?
<teknoprep> w0ot
<hans_> teknoprep:  http://pastebin.com/286135
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: this is within kdevelop3's debconf btw, but no, no output
<teknoprep> well first thing
<teknoprep> change the keyboard driver
<teknoprep> to kbd
<Riddell> debconf?
<Diablo-D3> Setting up kdevelop3 (3.2.0-0ubuntu1) ...
<Diablo-D3> Building the global documentation index.
<Diablo-D3> This may take a while.
<Diablo-D3> dpkg: error processing kdevelop3 (--configure):
<Diablo-D3>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Diablo-D3> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Diablo-D3>  kdevelop3
<Diablo-D3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<teknoprep> kbd is xorg.conf default not keyboard
<teknoprep> hans_, are you on a laptop 
<hans_> no pc
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: yeah, install htdig then install kdevelop3, it then asks if you want to build documentation index
<teknoprep> hans_, just use this one.. http://pastebin.com/286134
<teknoprep> do this
<teknoprep> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Tm_T> hmh, so you don't know how to disable ddc?
<teknoprep> then just use mine i posted
<hans_> ok thx
<teknoprep> and if it doesn't work just recopy the xorg.conf.bak to xorg.con
<teknoprep> yo
<teknoprep> on mine tho
<teknoprep> you have to take out the 1400x1050 resolution modes
<teknoprep> or you won't see shit if your monitor can't handle it
<Tm_T> heh
<teknoprep> if you ahve any problems
<teknoprep> press esc when booting
<teknoprep> and boot into recovery mode
<teknoprep> that will not load x
<teknoprep> if misconfigured it can be rough
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so any clues?
<teknoprep> hey anyone know what package has the game breakthrough
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: you mean breakout?
<teknoprep> yeah
<Diablo-D3> theres like 235890258325259032 breakout clones in the universe
<teknoprep> best game ever
<teknoprep> i want the super breakout one
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: kdevelop3 installs fine for me in hoary
<Diablo-D3> breakout is like single player pong
<teknoprep> yup
<teknoprep> it rocks
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: did you say yes when it asked you to build documentation index?
<Riddell> it didn't ask
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: you have htdig installed?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: I do
<Diablo-D3> hrm, maybe its not htdig doing it
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: what about kdelibs4-doc and q3-doc?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: kdevelop3-doc 
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: that triggers the question?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: yep
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: sudo ln -s  /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdevelop3/ /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdevelop
<Riddell> that should fix the issue
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Riddell> that kdevelop rename to kdevelop3 is such a pain
<Diablo-D3> yay
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: could you report a bug please
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> heh, I filed a bug earlier asking kdevelop to be removed, and kevelop3 to be renamed, but it was closed =/
<Riddell> I never saw that
<Diablo-D3> kdevelop (ie, version 2) is no longer supported, is dead, and should be axed
<Riddell> quite minded to do just that
* Diablo-D3 looks for the bug
<Diablo-D3> I wish you would do that, Ive ran across people who even said kdevelop sucks, not realizing that debian/ubuntu keeps 2 around
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> seem to remember debian didn't want to do it for the hassle of new package/maintainer upload
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> thats retarded, btw
<Diablo-D3> grr! launchpad is down
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: btw, why is there both launchpad and bugzilla?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: bugzilla is a temporary setup, lauchpad's malone is what will be changed to
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: well, can you get on launchpad?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: nope
<Diablo-D3> damn
<Diablo-D3> well, theres two bugs from me on it
<Diablo-D3> about kdevelop3->kdevelop
<yourghetek> how do i get apps from debian.org through apt-get
<Diablo-D3> or rather, I had suggested killing off kdevelop and turn it into a metapackage that just requires kdevelop3
<Diablo-D3> yourghetek: you shouldnt, debian's debs sometimes dont mix well with ubuntu
<yourghetek> mmm
<Diablo-D3> yourghetek: everything you need is in ubuntu's universe and multiverse repos, though
<yourghetek> how do i enable more stuff
<yourghetek> like koffice
<Diablo-D3> add universe and multiverse
<yourghetek> is there a wiki on that?
<Diablo-D3> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Diablo-D3> and then apt-get update
<yourghetek> im looking at it now in nano
<yourghetek> where do i add multiverse and universe?
<Diablo-D3> some copies of sources.list even have a line you can uncomment
<teknoprep> what do i add to just enable all REPO's that are stable
<teknoprep> so i have a much bigger list of crap
<yourghetek> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<yourghetek> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<teknoprep> thats it
<yourghetek> do i take off the # signs?
<Diablo-D3> yup
<Diablo-D3> yourghetek: and add multiverse to the end of both lines
<yourghetek> of both those lines?
<yourghetek> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<yourghetek> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<yourghetek> like that?
<teknoprep> yes
<Diablo-D3> yup
<Diablo-D3> and remember to remove the #
<yourghetek> yeah
<yourghetek> ok
<Diablo-D3> and then save the file, and apt-get update
<yourghetek> so i cant get things from debian .org?
<Diablo-D3> yourghetek: you dont have to now
<yourghetek> ah ok
<yourghetek> wahoo! it found wine
<Diablo-D3> universe and multiverse contain ubuntu built debs that debian has but main/restricted doesnt
<Diablo-D3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe mu
<Diablo-D3> ltiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multi
<Diablo-D3> verse restricted
<Diablo-D3> erk
<Diablo-D3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> you may also wish to add those two
<yourghetek> ok thanks
<Diablo-D3> they're completely unsupported, but they contain a few useful packages
<Diablo-D3> I forget which one, but one of them even has realplayer10
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so, yeah, let me go try that fix
<teknoprep> what about mplayer
<teknoprep> i so want that
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: thats there
<Diablo-D3> Package mplayer is a virtual package provided by:
<Diablo-D3>   mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<Diablo-D3>   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<Diablo-D3>   mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<Diablo-D3>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<Tm_T> hmh
<Diablo-D3>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<Diablo-D3> its in multiverse, btw
<Tm_T> hmm, looks like there's one possible way to disable ddc
<Diablo-D3> I prefer to not use it, btw, because its not compiled with x264 support, and libxvidcore4 is very outdated
<Diablo-D3> it needs to be upgraded to 1.1.0-beta2
<Tm_T> Option "NoDDC" to xorg.conf
<Diablo-D3> tm_T: thats about it
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: launchpad is back
<Tm_T> let's if I have a enormous explosion soon ] ;=
<knoppix> how do i delete files in rescue mode?
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/693 https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/694
<KaiL> drop kdevelop2 -> goooooood
<KaiL> meta -> nop. rename.
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: btw, your symlink fix had two problems, a) I had to remove /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdevelop first, b) it still fails
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: heh, that "noDDC" didn't work :)
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I have to add "yes" after it :p
<teknoprep> yeah
<Diablo-D3> tm_T: you could also do option "DCC" "no"
<teknoprep> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<teknoprep> doesn't work
<Tm_T> ok, again ->
<teknoprep> why is eveyrone such a fan of vim
<teknoprep> its horrible 
<teknoprep> only time i use vi is when i work on solaris
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: no, it doesn't work :p
<Diablo-D3> vim > *
<Diablo-D3> works for me, btw
<Tm_T> once more
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3,  lol
<teknoprep> nano owns
<Diablo-D3> lol what?
<Diablo-D3> nano owns nothing
<teknoprep> very easy to use
<teknoprep> i love it for what i do with it
<teknoprep> edit files
<Diablo-D3> so is vim
<teknoprep> vim sucks with its syntax 
<teknoprep> its an editor not a programing language
<Diablo-D3> vim has syntax?
<teknoprep> :blah
<teknoprep> i hate it
<teknoprep> well thats vi
<teknoprep> i dunno vim but i know its not far from vi
<Tm_T> haha, now it works... but eh, blurrrrr
<teknoprep> Tm_T,  what you do
<Diablo-D3> :qw!
<Diablo-D3> :Q
<Diablo-D3> :Q
<Diablo-D3> :Q
<Diablo-D3> :Q
<Diablo-D3> damnit die already!
<kkathman> hey hey :)
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, i love you
<Tm_T> maybe I should buy that bigger monitor afterall :p
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: sorry, Im taken
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, too bad.. i know how to work it baby
<Diablo-D3> wow, I never thought I would be hit on via irc.
<Diablo-D3> This is a new low for geeks everywhere.
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> if you actually took that as being hit on
<teknoprep> yes its a new low
<Diablo-D3> speaking of which, I wonder where my gf ran off to.
<teknoprep> my place
<Diablo-D3> nice try, but she doesnt like people like you
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> we are exactly the same foo
<Diablo-D3> not really
<teknoprep> you just can't admit it
<Diablo-D3> she likes smart guys
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> great she'll love me
<teknoprep> hey so does my gf
<Diablo-D3> I just have to talk about, say, quantum physics, and she jumps on me
<teknoprep> wanna swap
<kkathman> oooooo  Diablo-D3 zing :)
<Diablo-D3> I just have to make sure I'm not holding a cup of coffee or something at the time x_X
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: bah
<teknoprep> bleh quantum physics is a predefined known.. knowing it doesn't make you smart
<kkathman> wow into quantum physica are we?
<kkathman> hmm
<teknoprep> being smart is the ability to understand things that are not taught to you
<teknoprep> hence IQ
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: yeah, but doing it using a speech synth that sounds like hawking _is_ geeky
<teknoprep> not that actual knowing of something but the ability to learn
<kkathman> rofl
<_kivanc> hi..
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, lol
<Diablo-D3> And, yes, I've done it
<Diablo-D3> well, sort of
<kkathman> ability to learn != desire to learn
<Diablo-D3> I dumped the text of a hawking book into it
<teknoprep> kkathman, that is true
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: == high school students
<teknoprep> kkathman, i am only a hs graduate
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, no further edumacation
<kkathman> excuse me?
<Diablo-D3> heh, I didnt even graduate hs, actually
<Diablo-D3> I sort of gave up
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, lol
<Diablo-D3> I was too busy learning shit =/
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, lol true
<Diablo-D3> And yes, I understand the irony of that
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, i was put in a school for ppl with ADHD
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, there i learned so fucking much
<Diablo-D3> do you have adhd?
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, becuase the classes were situated so i could learn without being a class clown
<Diablo-D3> heh, what I need is a school thats basically a giant library
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, yeah really bad case too.. even today i never realize i fidget like a mother fucker.. all the time i have to do soemthing... but have learned to use it for everything good
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, took awhile before i started reading
<Diablo-D3> heh, I love to read
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, not that i couldn't i just hated it.. now it doit becuas i enjoy it
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> installed realplayer and it doesn't start
<teknoprep> hangs from the binary install
<Diablo-D3> heh
* kkathman hates real player
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install realplayer10?
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> E: Couldn't find package realplayer10
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<teknoprep> you one link doesn't work
<teknoprep> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install realplayer
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> did that
<teknoprep> and it crashes
<Diablo-D3> ouch
<Diablo-D3> oh well
<teknoprep> only program that does too
<teknoprep> plus i know everything is fine on this laptop
<Diablo-D3> try helixplayer
<Diablo-D3> er helix-player
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, what about that deb sourcelist
<teknoprep> that doesn't work
<teknoprep> is it working for you
<teknoprep> well thats gay
<teknoprep> i can only have one sound device running at the same time
<teknoprep> there a wiki on settin up dmix
<treke> Anyone know if you can get dpkg-builldpackage to skip the compile step on a kde package and just rerun the packaging portion? (Assuming that it's already been built once)
<Tm_T> treke: man ;)
<treke> hehe. I didn't even consider it might be a command line option :p
<allee> treke: debuild -nc  (never used dpkg-buildpackage directly)
<treke> I've been trying to hack the rules file by hand 
<treke> thanks
<treke> been trying to build a package of the current cvs kdepim and it doesnt quite package cleanly, and rebuilding each time gets old fast :)
<allee> treke: yeah,  -nc saves lots of time in this case, even with not so big sources ;)
<treke> would probably be easier to just run make install, but I'm a bit of a package freak 
<Jormundgand> I'm having trouble with the hoary-security repo.
<treke> oh that's much nicer
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: who knows
<Tm_T> teknoprep: amarok wiki includes dmix howto
<Diablo-D3> dmix rocks
<Diablo-D3> except, in reality, it sucks hard
<Diablo-D3> good concept, bad implementation
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> why is it so bad
<Diablo-D3> it doesnt always works
<Diablo-D3> and sometimes causes problems
<teknoprep> can you give me a link to the wiki
<Tm_T> teknoprep: amarok.kde.org just wrowse, you'll find it
<Tm_T> b
<teknoprep> i will
<Tm_T> =)
<teknoprep> didn't know it was amarok.kde.org
<teknoprep> google searched for amarok wiki and found gentoo-wiki
<Tm_T> google? ;p
<Tm_T> hah
<Diablo-D3> its easy to use btw
<treke> hehe got everything to build
<treke> and I only needed to "manually fiddle" once during the build process
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: accept dcc
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> shit don't know hwere it went
<teknoprep> br
<teknoprep> brb
<Diablo-D3> rename it to .asoundrc and put it in ~/
<teknoprep> send again
<Diablo-D3> and then restart your session
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> i am not getting anything stored
<teknoprep> this is gay
<Diablo-D3> remember, its a hidden file
<teknoprep> oh nvm
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i didn't see the .
<transgress> okay if i run kdesu on kpackage, it has it's toolbar still connected instead of at the top of the screen as i have set in kde... is there a way around this?
<transgress> is there possbily a way to sudo kpackage from a shortcut?
<Riddell> transgress: set the toolbar settings for root user maybe
<transgress> Riddell: yeah except i have root locked and don't care to unlock it
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, yeah thats not working 
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: did you rename like I said?
<teknoprep> yes
<teknoprep> .asoundrc
<jjesse> exit
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: you probably want to tweak settings in it too
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: and if you have any oss apps, run them with aoss appname
<teknoprep> wtf is aoss
<Diablo-D3> a program that snoops oss calls and converts them on the fly to alsa ones
<Diablo-D3> its like the oss emulation module, but you need to use it with dmix
<Diablo-D3> dmix cant dmix the oss emulation module
<sirukin> whenever I hear "snoops" and "on the fly" in terms of software; I think "it cheats", and "it automagically does it somehow, I don't know"
<andre> hi...i have sound blaster audigy...but not have sound! some body can help me?
<Diablo-D3> sirukin: thats pretty much it
<Diablo-D3> sirukin: if you know how C functions work at the most basic level, then this is how it works
<amu> as a tip, do not dist-upgrade you breezy from now on *g*
<Diablo-D3> amu: um, why would you?
<Tm_T> amu: hmm, well why not?
<amu> new qt-lib arrives, thatmean your hole kde will be removed 
<Tm_T> little adventurous additude ;p
<teknoprep> bleh
<sirukin> hmm
<teknoprep> audio is setup like shit compaied to debian
<teknoprep> in kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> you should never dist-upgrade when using breezy
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: no, its still shit like debian
<teknoprep> debian was setup nice
<teknoprep> wtf is wrong with the sound
<teknoprep> is there a proper way to fix this
<teknoprep> amarok crashes all the time
<Tm_T> ?
<teknoprep> never can start playing streams
<Diablo-D3> dont play streams with amarok
<Diablo-D3> ever
<teknoprep> why
<Jormundgand> Okay, sorry about that. Anyway, I'm having trouble with the security repositories. Here's a paste: http://pastebin.com/286208
<Diablo-D3> amarok is severely broken when it comes to streams
<Tm_T> teknoprep: hmm, 1.2.3?
<teknoprep> yup
<teknoprep> and i can't upgrade
<Tm_T> hmm, try if svn work better
<teknoprep> that shit error comes up for apt-get upgrade amarok
<teknoprep> svn?
<teknoprep> xmms works great
<Tm_T> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_HowTo#Building_SVN_amaroK
<teknoprep> heh
<teknoprep> don't have svn
<Tm_T> install it
<teknoprep> ahh subversion
<teknoprep> had to search for it
<amu> Jormundgand: How your /etc/apt/sources list looks like esp. the secu part ? 
<othernoob> which kernel does kubuntu 5.04 use ?
<Riddell> Linux pechin3 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<amu> Jormundgand: grep security /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jormundgand> amu: Hang on, pastebinning.
<amu> Linux ppc 2.6.10-5-powerpc #1 Tue Apr 5 12:44:32 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> autoconf not found
<Jormundgand> amu: http://pastebin.com/286217
<andre> my kubuntu detect my sound blaster audigy but i dont have sound....somebody help me plz??
<teknoprep> yeah that howto sucks
<Tm_T> othernoob: you can use 2.6.11 also
<amu> Jormundgand: remove multiverse and rerun apt-get update :)
<amu> multiverse from the security line 
<othernoob> Tm_T: thanks
<teknoprep> svn: Connection closed unexpectedly
<Jormundgand> amu: No change.
<amu> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<amu> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Diablo-D3> bleh
* Diablo-D3 gives up on kdevelop
<andre> my kubuntu detect my sound blaster audigy but i dont have sound....somebody help me plz??
<Jormundgand> amu: It's not doing anything. The errors are still there.
<Diablo-D3> andre: is both the master and pcm channels turned up and umuted?
<Jormundgand> andre: Make sure you're using the right hardware. I remember (k){1}ubuntu detecting my headphones but sound was going to the speakers which were turned off.
<andre> everything is up
<Diablo-D3> andre: do you have surround sound speakers?
<andre> yes 5.1
<amu> Jormundgand: try to comment the backports and gb entries .. and rerun update 
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> dunno what to tell you
<andre> my card is sound blaster audigy
<amu> andre: you're the guy with the onboad card ? 
<Liz4rd> hello...?
<andre> amu yes
<amu> andre: you disabled it ? 
<andre> but i disable the onboard card
<andre> yes
<renbolicious```> how far is kubunto different from ubuntu?
<amu> andre: modules are loaded ? 
<Tm_T> just KDE vs Gnome
<Tm_T> and artwork
<Liz4rd> Tm_T hey man
<Tm_T> hi Liz4rd 
<Jormundgand> amu: Again, no change.
<treke> Tm_T: More or less
<Liz4rd> whats up?
<Jormundgand> The opposite of down.
<renbolicious```> Tm_T... I installed regular ubuntu and apt-getted kde
<renbolicious```> so i got now both
<renbolicious```> ...
<Tm_T> yes
<Jormundgand> Should that be apt-got?
<renbolicious```> kubuntu is not different right?
<andre> amu i think yes..but how i confirm?
<treke> renbolicious```: if you installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu then you have the same thing as kubuntu with some extra stuff
<amu> Jormundgand: could you delete all files from /var/lib/apt
<amu> Jormundgand: could you delete all files from /var/lib/apt/lists
<renbolicious```> treke: thx
<Jormundgand> amu: I fail to see how that will help matters.
<renbolicious```> do u also know how to get my native language
<renbolicious```> ?
<renbolicious```> because kde is in us-englisch
<Jormundgand> renbolicious: look for packages marked -de.
<treke> there is probably a package for it
<Jormundgand> (I assume from your use of -sch- that you are German.)
<amu> andre: lsmod |grep emu 
<amu> Jormundgand: probably a broken, filelist  
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: hey
<teknoprep> does kubuntu successfullly upgrade yet
<teknoprep> by doing a apt-get upgrade
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so, I cant get that to work
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: and kdevelop fails to load some of the documentation plugins on load (such as the one required for kde toc docs)
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so I just give up
<amu> Jormundgand: the files under /var/lib/apt/list/ are generated while your running apt-get update 
<amu> ... if you delete them nothing happens :)
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: if it gets fixed, Ill reconsider using kdevelop
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: otherwise, Ill stick with the age old method involving vim and a few xterms
<Jormundgand> amu: No effect, errors are still there.
<amu> only with my 2 lines ? 
<Jormundgand> amu: Since removal of the other lines had no effect we can say with certainty they are not causing extra error.
<amu> Jormundgand: there are 3 possibilies that can happen, 99% your sources.list is wrong, 0,9% server gernerates at the moment a new packages.gz, 0.1% you cannot write in that dir
<Jormundgand> Except we already ruled out any error in the sources.list since the errors recurred when I only had hoary-security main and universe enabled.
<amu> Jormundgand: what happen if your sources.list is empty ? same error? 
<Jormundgand> No errors when all lines commented.
<amu> than enable the first, rerun apt-get update, what happen? 
<Jormundgand> amu: First line is cdrom, causes no errors. Next line is regular repository, no errors. All lines except security main and universe cause no errors.
<amu> Jormundgand: the last possibility is if you use a proxy :) 
<Jormundgand> Which I don't, so don't try it. How do I turn off Caps Lock support?
<amu> can happen sometimes, not correctly setuped proxies deliver the broken packages.gz  
<Jormundgand> And what is wrong with sudo under Kubuntu?
<Jormundgand> I get errors for some reason, but it works.
<amu> Jormundgand: so the entry for security is wrong, checked it with 3 maschines here, works fine for me and millions other :) 
<Jormundgand> If so why does it work for restricted and multiverse?
<amu> as i know there isnt any secu support for restricted and multiverse the file is 0  
<teknoprep> they going to let us know when we can do an apt-get upgrade and not have it break kde
<kkathman> yum good lunch
<yahalom> if i install kubuntu on my pc and then take the hard drive to another pc it should work right?
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> if they are similar enough
<kkathman> yahalom: well the machine you are transferring it to better have the same specs
<kkathman> with windows you can do that to a great extent, but with Linux you cant, because the kernel is configured during install for that particular machine and its components
<Tm_T> kkathman: actually you can't windows either
<kkathman> thats what gives Linux its great performance
<yahalom> kkathman: no not at all
<Tm_T> kkathman: I've tried it several times
<kkathman> Tm_T yes you can Ive done it hundreds of times :)
<kkathman> I just did it recently when I switched boxes in fact
<yahalom> kkathman: this one is a AMD XP 2000+ with 512 RAM that one is a celeron 500MHZ 65 RAM
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, I only got nonworking w2k =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: they booted and rebooted and rebooted and rebooted....
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> Tm_T I have NO idea how you do that...sheesh our company can send me a hard drive to put on my laptop and it works every time
<kkathman> I just did that too, cuz one of my drives crashed...I got another overnight, put it in..not a problem
<kkathman> yahalom: those two machine are fairly similar, but the reduced memory on the latter will kill you...the swap sizes in itself will be inadequate
<yahalom> kkathman: the swap size here is use now. its 800MB
<yahalom> that will kill the lesser one
<yahalom> ?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> thats my guess
<yahalom> so how do i fix it?
<yahalom> install on site?
<Tm_T> kkathman: so I did something wrong then
<kkathman> apparently
<yahalom> kkathman: appently if its the right kernel it should work
<yahalom> i need to reduce all candy and animation, how?
<yahalom> somebody?
<yahalom> kkathman: ?
<kkathman> candy & animation?
<Tm_T> yahalom: try windowmaker ;p
<kkathman> no, Im sure your swap partition wont be the right size, and KDE probably wont run in 64MB of memory :)
<kkathman> wm yes
<kkathman> maybe
<Tm_T> Windowmaker is great
<Tm_T> I use it
<yahalom> kkathman: it runs :)
<yahalom> kkathman: slow, but it runs.
<Tm_T> kkathman: it runs, actually suprisingly well
<Tm_T> yahalom: try KDE configuration wizard
<yahalom> kkathman: the kde guys told me to get rid of all candy and animation and it will work decently. one of them has a celeron 300 and it working
<yahalom> Tm_T: where is that
<yahalom> yeah i was also surprised
<Tm_T> yahalom: I'll find it, just you wait
<yahalom> Tm_T: lol
<Tm_T> yahalom: kpersonalizer I think
<yahalom> sudo kpersonalizer ?
<yahalom> does the windows behavior really act like windows?
<Tm_T> you don't need sudo
<Tm_T> yahalom: yes, mostly
<yahalom> lol damn
<yahalom> it looks like windows
<yahalom> i'm going to throw up
<yahalom> all that i'm missing now is explorer
<yahalom> and my viruses
<gdh> A lot of people complain that konq crashes a lot...
<gdh> maybe that only happens in 'Redmond' theme
<gdh> to give the full windows familiarity
<yahalom> gdh: lol. i wish :(
<yahalom> gdh: it crashes on my plastic. but funny u said that...as soon as i clicked redmond konqueror crashed
<gdh> :)
<yahalom> does kaffeine play mpegs or do i have to get the codecs?
<schurig> does kubuntu/ubuntu have something similar to Debian Unstable ?
<transgress> schurig: well it has breezy... which isn't like debian unstable... it actually has bleeding edge packages
<schurig> yahalom: for me, kaffeine plays mpegs, but I installed some additional packages, didn't try that before installation
<transgress> yahalom: just try it
<schurig> transgress: so it's like experimental?  -))
<yahalom> transgress: cant i play mpegs from a cd? it says can only play local
<transgress> schurig: it's like breakage
<transgress> yahalom: mount the cd...
<yahalom> ok
<yahalom> can someone give me their /etc/resolv.conf
<yahalom> i lost my server
<yahalom> i just need one. no pages showing up
<transgress> how can you lose your resolv.conf?
<gdh> 194.46.0.1 will resolve for you, probably :)
<yahalom> transgress: i dont know. they sent me a wrong server
<gdh> one I've been using as an external test since I worked at that ISP years ago
<gdh> the address just stuck in my head
<yahalom> gdh: great thanx
<yahalom> transgress: my isp has crappy dns
<yahalom> i usually use 4.0. something
<yahalom> gdh: works great
<yahalom> gdh: what location?
<gdh> Belfast, Northern Ireland :)
<yahalom> gdh: cool
<yahalom> kkathman: i could always shrink the swap?
<yahalom> kde is german right?
<gdh> As much as Linux is Finnish...
<Pedrero> hello all !
<mrmanic> what is the recommended tool for playing embedded video in mozilla firefox or konquerer?
<Pedrero> i download Kubuntu today and i can't configure my X ... so i'm using 640X480 :-P anybody can help-me please ? i'm newbie in Linux :-)
<transgress> mrmanic: konq has kaffeine embedded
<transgress> mozilla can embed mplayer... but it doesn't work as well...
<mrmanic> mplayerplug-in isn't apt-gettable
<mrmanic> that's what i used to use.
<transgress> you didn't ask for aptable... but umm... yeah konq has kaffeine embedded and it rocks
<_simple> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<mrmanic> ok
<_simple> which header should i get with that kernel?
<transgress> Pedrero: what kind of video card?
<mrmanic> well that's something, at least
<_simple> last time i installed headers, i couldn't boot in gnome
<_simple> just to a command prompt, startx would just load to a crappy screen with the x cursor thing like it's waiting for it to load, but it hangs there
<Pedrero> transgress: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /G
<Pedrero> E Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<transgress> mrmanic: see mozilla-mplayer in apt\
<mrmanic> ah
<Pedrero> i use debian in home, and to do this i change something in /etc/X11/XF86Config ... how can i do this in Kubuntu ?
<_simple> eh oO
<_simple> because i'm seeing 386 and i686 in that, i dont' know which to do
<allee> Anyone a working video conf setup (SIP)?  I would like to test the fresh created konference deb.
<transgress> Pedrero: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server or something like that?
<transgress> someone help me out... what's the command for that? 
<mrmanic> ugh
<mrmanic> mplayer doesn't seem simply apt-gettable.
<transgress> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<transgress> that's it
<mrmanic> oh well, bbl
<transgress> mplayer is completely aptable
<transgress> maybe you don't have uni and multi on
<transgress> yeah mrmanic mplayer is in multiverse
<Pedrero> transgress: thanks ! you made a newbie happy :-D
<transgress> Pedrero: np
<schurig> transgress: googling for "ubuntu breezy" just reveals 1 (one!) match ...and the links seems unrelated ...
<transgress> schurig: i promise you... the unstable of ubuntu is called breezy... as this version is called hoary... it's on the website.
<transgress> you typod
<transgress> Results 1 - 10 of about 60,100 for ubuntu breezy. (0.26 seconds)
<schurig> transgress: so despite that it works in my /etc/apt/sources file, it's one of the best kept secrets :-)
<transgress> schurig: don't run breezy
<uniq> at least don't upgrade breezy today... or in a few days.
<schurig> transgress: I'm using apt-pinning to get specific new packages out of it
<transgress> so basically you'are trying to cause small breakage?>
<schurig> transgress: yes :-)
<Tm_T> adventurous spirit
<schurig> Tm_T: hehe, I was running Debian Unstable the last two years
<Tm_T> schurig: it is totally different
<transgress> yeah but debian unstable is a lot more behind than breezy
<transgress> you realize ubuntu is built on sid right?
<Tm_T> SID is almost as stable as Ubuntu stable :p
<Tm_T> or even more
<schurig> transgress: but parts of it are less buggy, e.g. in some repository (forgot it) you can get KDE 3.4 for Debian. The kicker there doesn't mangle itself when you add apps/applets to it.
<transgress> does sid have xorg yet?
<Tm_T> transgress: I think yes, debian.org tells more
<transgress> that was nowhere near a statement schurig ... it was a failure as a statement.
<transgress> no offense
<schurig> transgress: here, when I add some new app, e.g. Amarok, then my kclock applet moves from the very right to the middle left
<transgress> you moved your systray then eh?
<transgress> or opened another...
<schurig> transgress: my english is not good enought to understand "that was nowhere near a statement schurig ... it was a failure as a statement"
<transgress> schurig: that explains it.  it's alright then.  i didn't realize you didn't speak native english.
<schurig> transgress: hehe, english speakers should get used to us pidgin english speaker :-(
* schurig is from Germany
<transgress> i really should learn another language... might come in handy one day... 
<schurig> despite the fact that I lived for 4 weeks in California and that i have visited the UK for 7 times or so, I still need some practice :-)
<transgress> like job applications.
<mrmanic> I say learn mandarin, hindi, or spanish.
<schurig> transgress: the systray is normally on the second-rightmost side, but when I add apps, all things are mangled
<schurig> transgress: with plain Kubuntu, without apt-pinning games ...
<mrmanic> schurig: I have the same problem
<Tm_T> it happen sometimes
<mrmanic> schurig: you mean when you add an application button it gets added at the far right, right?
<schurig> mrmanic: if he lives in Europe, then he might want to learn Russian. That's the next big emerging market for European Companies
<Tm_T> but I don't have to add things into my panel/kicker
<schurig> mrmanic: it's just that their grammar is very difficult, e.g. many cases (7)
<transgress> i've never had that problem... 
<transgress> hmm
<transgress> i wanna learn basque
<yahalom> how do i get layouts to change with a key combination?
<schurig> mrmanic: when I add an application, it get's added to the other applications. But then suddenly the taskbar is VERY tiny, the plain clock is very large (larger than taskbar), and the Systray is also larger. Very weird.
<mrmanic> schurig: wow, that's really messed up
<schurig> mrmanic: when I remove the application icon, then the clock get's even larger, the taskbar get's even smaller ... it's no fun
<schurig> mrmanic: KDE 3.4. from some Debian repository did not show this behavior ...
<chavo> schurig, you might want to delete your kicker config. That may fix it.
<mrmanic> schurig: this one? deb http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/kde-3.4.0 ./
<schurig> mrmanic: I think so, it's on my debian box in the the company
<schurig> mrmanic: added that a month ago or so
<chavo> or just move it out of the way. ~/.kde/share/apps/kickerrc
<schurig> chavo: did that, I got a default one back, but that (mis)behaved the same
<chavo> ok
<kkathman> howdy chavo :)
<mrmanic> there are a few quirks in the various kde applications that come with hoary.
<chavo> hello kkathman , how's it going
<kkathman> going well, thanx and you?
<mrmanic> hey kkathman 
<chavo> yes. I've heard that. I built my own so it doesn't seem to have the same problems
<chavo> kkathman, not bad at all.
<Tm_T> kk
<mrmanic> chavo: how time-consuming is it to compile kde?
<schurig> mrmanic: VERY
<chavo> mrmanic, it takes a long time, but I just have a little script that does it
<chavo> let it run overnight
<Tm_T> chavo: what is long time
<schurig> mrmanic: I compiled earlier KDE version on MDK and it took quite long. Last year I tested Gentoo, and it took two days or so.
<chavo> The whole thing will take more than a day
<mrmanic> 2 days
<mrmanic> ugh
<schurig> mrmanic: my machine at that time was a 1 GHz Athlon, so your mileage may vary
<chavo> But that's everything including kde-extra gear, etc.
<transgress> on my amd athlonxp it took me about 6-7 hours to compile kde 3.4
<mrmanic> I have a pentium m 1.6
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe some day I'll compile whole "trunk"
<transgress> eh Tm_T ?
<schurig> mrmanic: I can also recommend "Konstruct", which is a tool to build KDE from Source, from the KDE project itself
<Tezkah> Tm_T is an elephant handler
<chavo> Haven't updated since the move to svn, though.
<schurig> mrmanic: http://developer.kde.org/build/konstruct/
<mrmanic> thanks, schurig 
<schurig> chavo: hehe, at least "svn update" is not faster then "cvs update"
<chavo> yes konstruct was what I used for the initial build and install, then updated from cvs
<Tm_T> Tezkah: heh, you can't know how it feals unless you try =)
<schurig> chavo: oh, typoo:  s/not/now/
<Tm_T> feels
<chavo> ah cool
<smouche> hey everybody
<Tm_T> smouche <3
<mrmanic> hey smouche 
<schurig> transgress: KDE is now in subversion, so what was CVS HEAD is now SVN Trunk
<transgress> ima lay down for a bit... be back in an hour when i have to work
<transgress> ah i see
<transgress> thanks
<smouche> so, with these day long kernel building projects, how much of that time requires user intervention?
<transgress> never was a big cvs user so not a bit svn user either
<smouche> I mean, are you glued to the machine for the whole ordeal?
<smouche> never built nuttin' but a sandwich, myself
<chavo> smouche, no just for the configuration
<schurig> smouche: we spoke about KDE compiling-from-source, and no, you're not glued to the box, you can run it throught the night(s)
<transgress> i didn't have to even pay attention when i built it
<smouche> that's a relief
<transgress> i built from gentoo unstable though
<chavo> it shopuldn't take all day to build a kernel either
<schurig> smouche: kernel compilation is way faster
<chavo> but I haven't done it in a while, maybe 20-30 minutes
<smouche> cool
<smouche> well, I just lugged home a pentium 3 I found in somebody's trash, pretty complete system
<smouche> should be fun to see if it runs
<Tm_T> that Konstruct seems to be a big help
<smouche> good candidate for (k)ubuntu or something
<Tm_T> I was just wondering if there's a way to set up it to install from svn =)
<smouche> folks, can anybody put me on the right track to solving this problem relating to text encoding:
<smouche> when I run Eterm or aterm
<smouche> I get gibberish on many characters when reading man pages
<smouche> haven't noticed the problem otherwise in those terminal windows, just in man
<smouche> in xterm though, everything is normal
<smouche> in konsole, almost normal -- although hyphens turn into boxes
<vicks> when i have prelinked my system, can i still upgrade my programs?
<[A] ndy80> hi
<nmorse> hey
<Tm_T> phaah
<nmorse> Dadgummit, 4-beta1 won't compile
<nmorse> time to try again
<andre> somebody help me install amule :S ? qhen i put in console "sudo apt-get install amule" they not found amule....
<Tezkah> try "apt-cache search amule"
<andre> ok im gona try
<andre> dont apear nothing :S
<[A] ndy80> andre: I think you need to add the universe repository
<nmorse> Koffice sure takes a lot of time to compile
<andre> [A] ndy80  how  I make that?
<[A] ndy80> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<[A] ndy80> in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<andre> ok ;)
<andre> thx
<[A] ndy80> sorry, sources.list
<andre> i put "#"?
<[A] ndy80> just remove the # 
<[A] ndy80> before the universe lines
<Tezkah> see, the number before it means that apt/dpkg/apt-get will ignore those lines
<Tezkah> er, the # before it
<andre> i cant save...giveme a error :S
<Tezkah> did you edit it as root? =)
<andre> as root? how i do that?
<Tezkah> sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tezkah> ctrl+x, and then ctrl+s to save it
<andre> emacs command not found :S
<Tezkah> WHAT
<Tezkah> you're in trouble
<andre> why ?
<Tezkah> well, "sudo WHATEVERHEATHENEDITORYOUUSE /etc/apt/sources.list" should work
<Tezkah> I'm just an emacs fanatic
<andre> loll
<Tezkah> apt-get install emacs21
<Tezkah> woot
<andre> lol ok
<andre> what emacs21 do?
<andre> instalation is finished
<Tezkah> emacs is an advanced text editor
<andre> =)
<Tezkah> basically an entire OS within one beautiful editor
* Tezkah waxes poetic
<Tezkah> but yeah, now "sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list" will work
<Tezkah> take the numbers out of the source repositories you want to use
<Tezkah> take the # symbol... so they're no longer "commented out"
<andre> yes sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list works
<andre> what numbers :S?
<Tezkah> "#" symbols
<Tezkah> you should see something like
<andre> all "#" ?
<Tezkah> "#deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe"
<Tezkah> just in front of the lines with "deb" and "deb-src" in front of them
<andre> i cant do a "paste"
<Tezkah> heh
<Tezkah> most x11 things don't use the Klipper
<Tezkah> highlight what you want to copy
<Tezkah> middle click
<Tezkah> past'd
<muntyan> does someone know how to run Menu Updating Tool or how is that called?
<muntyan> it used to be in Settings menu
#kubuntu 2005-05-26
<kkathman> yawn - hmm I dozed off :)
<kkathman> muntyan: You mean to edit the KDE menu ?
<muntyan> kkathman: no. that's a thing which looks for 'known applications', and puts them into menu
<kkathman> ohhh hmmm dont really know...not familiar with that..but that would be very cool
<muntyan> oh, and maybe someone knows where is kmail in the menu? or it's not in the menu?
<muntyan> kkathman: that tool exists, and it's in the Settings menu in normal kde
<muntyan> but i have no idea how to run it
<andre> Tezkah can you send me a print screen of you source.list  plz?
<andre> Tezkah are you there?
<kkathman> muntyan: I really dont know anything about a menu updating tool. kmail I think can be gotten through apt-get
<kkathman> but doesnt kontact have kmail?
<transgress> kmail is installed by default
<Tezkah> ahhh, sorry andre
<transgress> they just have it hiding
<Tezkah> I'm in Windows right now
<transgress> because they are pushing kontact
<andre> Tezkah np
<kkathman> transgress: isnt it part of kontact?
<Tezkah> mine looks like a bunch of # (commented) lines, and then a bunch of lines that look like "deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe"
<Tezkah> except mine is ca instead of it, because I'm Canadian, not Italian
<andre> im portuguese
<muntyan> kkathman: that tool is 'kappfinder'
<kkathman> ahh ok
<muntyan> and i asked where kmail is in the menu
<muntyan> i have kmail
<Tezkah> do you see any lines like that in there?
<transgress> kkathman: kontact is kind of like a wrapper for other crap... you have the other  crap, but it pulls it all into on big load time
<muntyan> well, nevermind, i'll just edit menu by hands
<muntyan> kontact is crap
<nmorse> I like Kontact
<transgress> i like it too
<nmorse> It lets me read RSS feeds, check my mail, etc. all from one place
<transgress> wish knode was on it though
<kkathman> I dont like Kontact except for the RSS feeds
<nmorse> But I can also still use the individual apps
<andre> Tezkah 1 minut plz
<muntyan> and kontact eats half of screen place just to be there
<kkathman> kontact isnt exactly stable either
<kkathman> I just use thunderbird for mail
<transgress> muntyan: that's what virtual desktops are for.  i leave kontaxt on one, chats on one, browser on another... and the last is for random crap i have nowhere to put
<Tezkah> Virtual?
<Tezkah> I have SIX MACHINES RUNNING
<Tezkah> each connected to a different monitor
<kkathman> transgress: yep I have 8 desktops
<transgress> neato... 
<transgress> i don't do enough to need 8
<transgress> i stick with 4
<Tm_T> I have 8 virtual desktops in this pc ;p
<Tm_T> x)
<kkathman> well I got specific areas I use, like you
<Tm_T> I'm fine with 2 desktop machines, 1 shell server, 486 laptop and couple pc:s in pieces
<muntyan> transgress: no, kontact eats half of screen when it's maximized
<muntyan> transgress: i mean, when you open kmail inside of kontact, kontact takes too much space
<kkathman> Tm_T  in my immediate desk area...I have a Linux box, a very nice winbox, and a laotop all hooked to a switch so I can use the same keyboard and mouse
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmh, I like separate keyboards :)
<muntyan> transgress: and btw, virtual desktops are for those who likes using them :)
<Tm_T> I only need 1 test pc to get
<kkathman> Tm_T I have two other linux boxes sitting to my left, each of them have their own keyboard and mouse..they are file servers
<kkathman> they are also hooked to the same monitor
<Tm_T> kkathman: heh, I don't need fileservers :)
<kkathman> Tm_T I just feel lonely if I dont have my little babies next to me hehehe
<Tm_T> kkathman: but yes, I wan't to see that all
<kkathman> each one is named after a girl I dated
<Tm_T> kkathman: I book a next flight, jsut you wait ;p
<Tm_T> s/jsut/just
<kkathman> Tm_T come on down bro...I'll show you a good time...BBQ outside, have few beers
<Tm_T> lovely =)
<Tm_T> hmm, one problem... I think I can't flight for free
<kkathman> whats a good source for open source games?
<Tm_T> kkathman: google ;p
<Tm_T> kkathman: try sf
<kkathman> pffft :p
<kkathman> Im tired of mahjohng
<kkathman> I like playing Age of Empires on the PC
<kkathman> wonder if there is something like that
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> try boson or freeciv
<yahalom> man that was weird
<yahalom> i lost everything
<Tm_T> but not me
<Tm_T> I'm still here
<Tm_T> =)
<yahalom> lol
<yahalom> man all my icons on my panel vanished
<yahalom> my fonts changed
<yahalom> and i had no write permissions to ~/.kde
<smouche> hey kkathman, what kind of switch do you use for those boxes?
<smouche> can you recommend a brand?
<Tm_T> smouche o/
<smouche> hey Tm_T
<yahalom> man isnt mplayer in the repos?
<Tm_T> hmm, you know what I'm thinking?
<Tm_T> yahalom: it is, in multiverse
<yahalom> so why do i get this?
<yahalom> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Tm_T> sorry, it's in marillat
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> me and my outdated brain
<yahalom> ah that i dont have
<Tm_T> kkathman: smouche: we should play one freeciv match between people from this channel
<_kkathman> yah its NOT in the ubuntu repos
<_kkathman> hmm why did it do that?
<_kkathman> just booted me for some reason
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> eh
<smouche> you're on here twice, actually, kkathman, and you too, _kkathman
<smouche> you must be impersonating yourself.
<Tm_T> I'm only once
<smouche> heh, dudes got a kvm switch on his own persona...
<Tm_T> x)
* smouche wonders if the pc he just found in the trash is booby-trapped
<Tm_T> smouche: you mean, boob trap?
<Tm_T> =)
<nmorse> I go to all of that trouble to compile koffice from source and it turns out you have to compile krita seperately anyways
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> no you don't have to
<Tm_T> I just compiled Koffice
<nmorse> I just did it and no krita was installed
<nmorse> So now I cd'ed into the krita directory and hit make
<nmorse> and voila! no code had been compiled there yet!
<nmorse> Great, I do in fact need the imagemagick headers
<nmorse> So, how about O'Reilly finally looking to release a Learning C++ book?
<nmorse> Took them long enough
<Tm_T> =)
<nmorse> Who knows, now with the QT and KDE docs, I may even be able to contribute
<nmorse> The only C++ book I've got is Sams Teach Yourself C++ in 24 Hours
<nmorse> In which none of the code compiles
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I should print QT and KDE docs
<Tm_T> and read them during the summer
<thingy> nmorse: Do you know about the free C++ book by Bruce Eckel, (Thinking in C++) http://www.mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html You can download it for free!
<nmorse> thingy: No I didn't, thanks for the help
<vanRijn> woohoo!
<vanRijn> I'm loving kubuntu
<nmorse> put it on the laptop, did you?
<vanRijn> oh yes
<vanRijn> I can't explain why, but it feels faster than fedora core 3
<vanRijn> more responsive
<nmorse> It is faster than Fedora Core 3
<vanRijn> maybe it's that new install thing
<vanRijn> why?
<nmorse> It's probably the non-4k stacks issue
<vanRijn> dunno what that means. =:)
<nmorse> And the amount of things compiled as modules
<nmorse> And loaded at run-time without linspire's detect everything every boot approach
<vanRijn> mmmm, also....  fedora's kdm/whatever honored ~/.Xclients-default.  debian/kubuntu's does not. anyone know why?
<nmorse> And the lack of SELinux stuff, probably
<vanRijn> yeah, selinux could explain some of it
<nmorse> Even SuSE is faster than anything Red Hat
<nmorse> I know from experience, mostly due to running a 350 mHz machine with 128 MB RAM for a long time
<vanRijn> anyone know about the ~/.Xclients-default thing?  I believe that kdm should look for it/honor it if the user selects "default" from the session type at kdm login.  but it doesn't.
<vanRijn> oh, and what's the preferred cpu frequency optimizer app?  cpudyn? cpufreq?
<nmorse> welcome back Liz4rd
<Liz4rd> hey!
<Liz4rd> what i miss?
<nmorse> not much, I suspect
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> godd enogh
<Liz4rd> i guess thats true since i havnt started anything yet
<smouche> hey Liz4rd
<Liz4rd> HEY smouche! i was talking about you today at school :P
<smouche> oh oh! heh.
<Liz4rd> yeah about the stuff you said about the pigeons and smoke singles thing :P
<smouche> Liz4rd, heh heh, thanks
<Jormundgand> I'm trying to install and use xfce but it doesn't appear under Sessions. What should I do?
* smouche blows smoke in Liz4rd s directions
<Liz4rd> hey
<Liz4rd> do you smoke pot?
<smouche> not lately, Liz4rd, but I haven't completely detoxed from college, so there's probably a residual buzz
<Jormundgand> Oops.
<Jormundgand> Anyway.
<Jormundgand> xfce not appearing in sessions list - help?
<Liz4rd> k but man am i fried 
<Liz4rd> i need muchies brb
* smouche reinhales (tocacco) smoke so as not to turn Liz4rd 's face green
<Liz4rd> :P
<nmorse> Jormundgand, there is a special way to set it up
<Liz4rd> i dont like smoking
<Jormundgand> nmorse, please enlighten me.
<smouche> Jormundgand, sorry, don't know what to tell you; I have xfce4, and it's fine
<nmorse> XFCE4 doesn't give KDM the desktop file by default
<Jormundgand> I guess the fact that I'm using GDM doesn't help then.
<nmorse> Oh, in GDM there's an easy solution
<nmorse> Do you have KDM installed?
<Jormundgand> No.
<nmorse> Ok
<nmorse> You see, all of the .desktop files used are Freedesktop.org compliant
<nmorse> So the one from KDM works in GDM, and vice-versa
<Jormundgand> Right.
<nmorse> The point is that you need one to put in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Jormundgand> Uh-huh.
<nmorse> So hang on, I'll pm you with the appropriate file
<Jormundgand> Bear in mind I'm in irssi right now, so no links.
<nmorse> OK, that kind of limits options as my firewall won't let me send files out
<nmorse> surely you can use wget for the link fetching?
<Jormundgand> You could always PM me on the forum. I'm Jormundgand there.
<Jormundgand> That's true too.
<Jormundgand> Okay, PM away.
<smouche> alright, Liz4rd, all that talk about munchies and pot has me jonesing for dinner, see ya!
<Liz4rd> lol later
<nmorse> that link working, Jormundgand?
<nmorse> God I love techno
<Tm_T> I don't
<nmorse> Why not?
<nmorse> My coding productivity goes through the roof when I listen to it while I work
<jad> hi
<nmorse> hello
<Tm_T> nmorse: why not? I don't like "machine" music, that's why
<jad> I need help installing irb
<nmorse> Prefer your music performed on instruments?
<jad> does anyone have a clue on how to do it.
<Tm_T> nmorse: mostly yes
<Tm_T> jad: what is irb?
<nmorse> Did you know some techno is performed mostly on instruments?
<jad> ruby command line interpreter.
<nmorse> It's just a lot of filters
<Tm_T> nmorse: yes
<Tm_T> I know it very well
<nmorse> Some techno can even be performed live, which is awesome
<jad> Tm_T how can I look for package names so I can install them with apt-get?
<nmorse> apt-cache search $packagename
<Tm_T> yeah, but I don't like all that "loopish" style and mostly meaningless "lyrics"
<mrmanic> nmorse: a buddy of mine used to do breakbeat live PAs.  they rocked hard
<Tm_T> I like to listen classical, jazz, blues, folk, "medieval", rock, heavy and mixtures of those, but not techno or most pop stuff
<nmorse> I really prefer my techno without lyrics
<Tm_T> I just don't like all that polished and overproduced nonsense
<Tm_T> nmorse: me too if I have to choose
<mrmanic> it was a group of 4 of them with samplers and sequencers and a silly midi keytar for triggering vocal hits
<mrmanic> I went to new orleans jazzfest earlier at the end of last month
<mrmanic> really great live jazz (and other music)
<mrmanic> definitely makes techno feel pretty lifeless
<Tm_T> no shit =)
<Jormundgand> if (sheep().count >= MAXBUF) { sleep(); };
<Tm_T> when you hear over ten minute solo full of colours and feelings, you don't even remember your britney collection
<jad> I don't think you're allowed to say britney in this channel.
<Tm_T> in this context it is
<Jormundgand> while(sheep().count > MAXBUF) { sleep().exit = NULL; sheep().count -= 1; };
<mrmanic> are URLs encrypted over the web under SSL?
<Tm_T> if you say "I love b**" I'll kick your ass, cut you in pieces and feed you to wolfes
<mrmanic> !
<mrmanic> s/web/wire/
<Tm_T> I'm glad we have wolfes here
<Jormundgand> I love B-asterisk-asterisk.
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> no...
<Tm_T> I won't say that name again
* Jormundgand notes that b** as a regexp catches both beer, bellybuttons and b21tn3y.
<Tm_T> !
<Tm_T> I'm warning you!
<Jormundgand> I mangled the name for censorship.
<Tm_T> yeah, but still, be careful with it
<nmorse> Hmm, he left immediately after I fixed his problem
<nmorse> Just a missing desktop file
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> what was the problem?
<nmorse> He couldn't get XFCE to show up in GDM's session list
<nmorse> Just missing xfce4.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Tm_T> yup
<nmorse> Sent him mine, worked instantly
<Tm_T> but hey, what he meant byt this? 02:24 < Jormundgand> Bear in mind I'm in irssi right now, so no links
<Tm_T> "so no links" ?
<nmorse> He meant, he didn't want me to give him a link to the file
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> why not?
<nmorse> So I gave him one anyway and told him to use wget
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> hehehe
<Tm_T> and there's lynx and others too =)
<Tm_T> pine <3
<transgress> links!
<nmorse> Hang on, Error403 is my friend's gamertag on Xbox Live!
<error403> could somebody please help me with installing an FTP server?  i have tried ProFTPd, Pure-FTPd and FTPd so far, and none of them have write permissions...
<error403> they read fine
<error403> but no write/create/rename
<transgress> chane the config error403 
<nmorse> pure-ftpd is very simple to set up for write permissions
<nmorse> So long as you don't want anon write
<error403> it is?
<error403> i cant find the config files ANYWHERe
<error403> lol
<nmorse> Yeah, at least on FreeBSd
<error403> well, i found them
<nmorse> I kind of like the .dist files on the BSDs
<error403> but not what i am after
<transgress> proftpd's is in /etc
<Tm_T> error403: why not use ssh?
<error403> Tm_T, because i want to be able to access it with Zend PHP Studio
<Tm_T> hmm, ok
<error403> and why does ProFTPd stall for about 15 seconds when i try to connect to it?
<error403> AHA
<error403> delay_engine
<nmorse> proftpd is a security hole, a literal sink for exploits
<error403> ok...
<transgress> eh?
<error403> what should i be using then?
<error403> what is the easiest to set up
<error403> ?
<nmorse> I really do like pureftpd
<nmorse> It's really simple to set up really, though not particularly flexible
<error403> hmmm?
<nmorse> hey, Tm_T, did you manage to get Krita's interface set up like this - http://koffice.kde.org/krita/pics/rc.png ?
<error403> ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper    <<  Is that right in my inetd.conf?
<nmorse> I usually run pure-ftpd as standalone
<error403> oh.....
<error403> is there much difference in setup between the two?
<transgress> stand alone is handier to kill if need be
<nmorse> Oh, probably not that much difference in config though
<error403> well, i find 'killall pure-ftpd' does the trick....
<nmorse> anyway, the config file I got was well-commented and self-explanatory
<error403> welll, i have installed it via apt-get
<nmorse> I wonder if Ubuntu's is anything like FreeBSD's though?
<Tm_T> nmorse: easily
<myth8y> Hi, I have some probleme with amsn, when I try to open it, he load, and close, I install it from the .deb some one have a idea?
<error403> So, can somebody tell me where i need to change things so that it has the right (write?) permissions?
<Liz4rd> what do you want to change?
<Liz4rd> what file
<nmorse> How, Tm_T?
<Liz4rd> chmod 777 filename (as root)
<error403> ...
<transgress> lol you misunderstood Liz4rd 
<error403> do i need to do that to my public_html dir?
<transgress> NO
<error403> lol
<transgress> never chmod 777
<error403> didnt think so
<error403> so what should it be chmodded to?
<transgress> don't care if the pope says so
<error403> lol
<error403> 755 maximum, right?
<transgress> umm i think mine is 755
<Liz4rd> i dont know
<Liz4rd> sur4e
<error403> hmmmm
<Tm_T> nmorse: just drag and drop ;)
<error403> is it BAD news that i did rm -rf /etc/pure-ftpd   ?
<Liz4rd> rm -rf /
<error403> lol
<Liz4rd> :D
<error403> i did that for fun once
<Liz4rd> really?
<error403> just to see how long it stayed alive
<error403> yes
<error403> was fun
<Liz4rd> and?
<Liz4rd> how long did it
<error403> but then i realised i had my windoze partition mounted...
<error403> >.<
<Liz4rd> :P
<error403> but
<error403> it lived for a while...
<error403> everything started glitching
<error403> and then it froze on shutdown
<error403> i was left with only about 12 bash commands...
<transgress> yeah it might be bad that you removed pure-ftpd stuff from etc
<Liz4rd> lol
<error403> transgress, should i try installing pure-ftpd from source now instead?
<transgress> why did you rm -rf it?
<transgress> and why use source when there is apt?:
<transgress> nah really you can if you like
<transgress> but i would suggest using checkinstall on the source so as to be able to keep up with it
<error403> because, i thought it would recreate the config when i reinstalled from apt-get
<transgress> completely remove it, then install it again and it should... 
<error403> completely remove == apt-get remove pure-ftpd yes?
<Tm_T> error403: no, it leaves all config files atc
<transgress> Tm_T: but he removed them
<error403> lol
<Tm_T> ok, then it's ok
<transgress> Tm_T: so if he reinstalls it, then it should put them there again
<Tm_T> yes
<transgress> unless of course the debian gods hate you
<Liz4rd> dam coffe swirk
<Liz4rd> swirl*
<error403> nope, not there...
<error403> >.<
<transgress> debian gods hate you
<error403> 'http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug' - is that to fix the problem where kdelibs-data wont upgrade?
<nmorse> Yeah
<error403> k
<error403> cool
<Tm_T> nmorse: hmm, you got it?
<nmorse> Got what? The krita stuff looking like that pic?
<Tm_T> yes
<nmorse> I have the toolbars lined up correctly now
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/krita_001.png
<Tm_T> :)
<nmorse> But I couldn't redock them at the top after moving them to the left
<nmorse> Had to delete my kritarc and start over and do it right the first time
<nmorse> What resolution is that at, Tm_T?
<Tm_T> nmorse: 1280x1024
<Tm_T> too small imo
<nmorse> Ahh, I think my 1280x800 is limiting the height too much
<Tm_T> =)
<nmorse> I can't seem to get the things on the right to stack like that
<Tm_T> "widescreen"
<turkeyonmyface> what xserver do you require to run an nvidia mx4000 in ubuntu, anyone?
<nmorse> Is f'ing awesome for most stuff
<Tm_T> turkeyonmyface: xorg?
<Tm_T> and we don't require a thing, actually you don't need xserver
<nmorse> Tm_T: I just minimized a few of the dockers and they stacked right up
<nmorse> Glad that worked for me
<turkeyonmyface> ok, i am really new to all this, xorg is and does what exactly?
<Tm_T> =)
<transgress> it lets you use X11
<Tm_T> turkeyonmyface: it's xserver, and if you installed kubuntu/ubuntu normal way, you got it already
<turkeyonmyface> ok, well i have installed uuntu and all i get is x server error and it disables the gui until it is set up propperly
<Tm_T> heh
<turkeyonmyface> it says i need to configuethe x server
<Tm_T> so it's xorg.conf then
<turkeyonmyface> ok
<turkeyonmyface> thanks
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> why he left?
<Tm_T> I bet he's back in 5mins
<nmorse> Because he's crazy
<nmorse> I bet less than that
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I keep wondering people
<Tm_T> just amazing
<transgress> ha... i deal with this all day at work
<Tm_T> work?
<Tm_T> what's that
<transgress> like someone bitching "Your mail server is causing my emails to be bounced back"... because you're not using us as your mail server...
<Tm_T> one of my friends once told me about thing called work
<transgress> i work as a tech for a webhosting company
<nmorse> I think I need to get a tech job
<Tm_T> no, it was fork
* transgress is working right now
<nmorse> Working in a grocery store sucks
<Tm_T> nmorse: why?
<Tm_T> nmorse: I think I would like it =)
<nmorse> Why does working in a grocery store suck?
<hans_> how do i install games with cedega? i installed the prog but cant install games...any help?
<nmorse> I do 3 people's jobs for barely over minimum wage
<Tm_T> nmorse: well then
<transgress> heh... main great thing about working at this job... my last girlfriend broke up with me for not getting a job (she was 17... i'm 19), and bitched how i just sat at the computer and read books all day
<Tm_T> x)
<transgress> well i got this job because my boss was a member of the Local LUG... and now i make more than her
<transgress> and i get paid more to ... well sit in front of the computer and read all day
<nmorse> Excellent, transgress
<Tm_T> nmorse: what, he's not back yet :o
<Tm_T> nmorse: I think he lost his Konvi =)
<transgress> Tm_T: that's because his X is broken
<Tm_T> ah yes
<Tm_T> so it's... hmm, he uses mirc then, dualboot?
* transgress pokes nate_ in the butt
<Tm_T> you pervert!
<transgress> err i meant eye!
<transgress> eye!
<Tm_T> butt...eye, I know what you're up to, sovinist!
* Tm_T hits transgress with handbag
<Tm_T> ;)
* transgress pokes Tm_T with a cute pointy switchblade
<mrmanic> hans_: try /join #cedega
<transgress> did someone actually ask something?
<Tm_T> what?
<transgress> oh
<transgress> wow
<Tm_T> you just did
<Tm_T> I did too :o
<transgress> someone did ask a real question up there... way to go mrmanic for catching that
<Tm_T> whoa
<Tm_T> oh, yes, I saw that =)
<transgress> http://bash.org/?507269
<Tm_T> time to sleep, good night kids ->
<transgress> night
<amu> transgress: i've a real question :) 
<mrmanic> transgress: that's funny
<transgress> amu: what's that?
<mrmanic> amu: I didn't see your question
<amu> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7971
<transgress> that's not a question... thats a link
<transgress> imap works fine for me in kmail
<transgress> you sure it isn't your imap server?
<transgress> i pull off around 400 messages a day from imap at work
<amu> also those caldenar offline imap sync? 
<mrmanic> do you do any calendar/addressbook stuff?
<mrmanic> I keep all my stuff local
* amu has no imap to test that, so every help is welcome 
<transgress> what do you mean by calendar addressbook stuff?
<transgress> like on the server or on my box?
<mrmanic> on the server
<hobbes23> hey what it is my brothers?
<transgress> no i don't
<mrmanic> that is where the issue seems to lie.
<amu> transgress: read after -- Actual results:
<mrmanic> hi hobbes23 
<transgress> hobbes23: not much.  what's going on?
<amu> 1. Trying to add an "Addressbook on IMAP server via KMail" does not
<amu>    add anything to the list of addressbooks.
<hobbes23> just chillin
<transgress> how the hell do you add an addressbook?  
<hobbes23> watching some rangers on tv
<transgress> like the power kind?
<nmorse> back so soon Jormundgand?
<mrmanic> or the rescue kind?
<Jormundgand> nmorse: Yes, got xfce working.
<Jormundgand> And it rocks.
<Jormundgand> But I have a small problem.
<nmorse> XFCE4 does in fact rock
<transgress> eh it's okay
<Jormundgand> When I try to run Synaptic I get the "type password to run synaptic" box.
<Jormundgand> But when I type, I get boxes with hex in.
<transgress> i need to pick up some stuff to put my hair in dreadlocks tomorrow... hey someone remind me of that before tomorrow morning
<amu> transgress: ic you do not have a notion:)
<Jormundgand> transgress: you need to pick up some stuff to put your hair in dreadlocks.
<Jormundgand> See, it's before tomorrow morning.
<mrmanic> transgress: what about imsmarter?
<nmorse> Quick, someone set up a cron job to tell him that
<hobbes23> lol
* transgress adds a calendar entry
* nmorse doesn't know anacron well enough to do that
* transgress gives Jormundgand a cookie
<Jormundgand> nmorse: Any help with my small problem?
<Jormundgand> Yay cookie!
* Jormundgand adds it to his session cookie list.
* transgress peed on that cookie
<hobbes23> i have a question?
<transgress> no you don't
<Jormundgand> Wow. Self-referential, hobbes.
<hobbes23> my ubuntu system found my wireless network card
<hobbes23> and i want to do some wardriving but not sure where to start
<hobbes23> ?
<nmorse> I don't know Ubuntu's hacked together sudo system well enough, Jormundgand
<hobbes23> the first linux system i have found to find my wireless card
<hobbes23> which rocks
<hobbes23> i am happy it did
<transgress> only a few more hours folks!
<nmorse> Well, Krita does in fact thoroughly rock
<transgress> okay more like 13 but still!
<nmorse> If only it didn't have that toolbar orientation bug, and if CMYK support came in this release
<nmorse> Still better than the GIMP, though
<mrmanic> you can get better than the gimp?
<mrmanic> !
<mrmanic> does krita support wacom tablets with pressure sensitivity?
* transgress guesses nmorse doesn't run a wacom
<nmorse> No, I can't say that I've ever used a wacom
<nmorse> Nor do I know if it supports them
<nmorse> Does the GIMP just use a linux driver for it?
<nmorse> Those of us who use these programs for newspapers dont' tend to have the budgets (or really the need) for wacom tablets
<nmorse> But Scribus is definitely one of the nicest open source projects for those of us printing to real presses
<nmorse> Easy to use page layout software with full CMYK support
<nmorse> As soon as Krita gets CMYK there's no need for Win, Mac, or Adobe
* nmorse notes CMYK exists for Krita, is just buggy at the moment, so it should be in the next release
<transgress> people are so funny... 
<transgress> like herpes are funny
<transgress> ... only funny when you don't have to deal with them
<nmorse> that's a great quote transgress
<nmorse> It should really wind up on bash.org
<mrmanic> nmorse: GIMP uses the wacom driver but also has built-in support hooks.
<nmorse> Hmm. You may want to file that as a wish on Krita's bugzilla stuff
<mrmanic> not a bad idea
<nmorse> Don't hurry too much
<transgress> nmorse: bash it for me then
<nmorse> The freeze is on Monday and that's definitely a brand new feature
<nmorse> Quote #517833, transgress
<mrmanic> ok
<nmorse> 517883*
<Liz4rd> blarg
<nmorse> what's with the blarg?
<hayden> lol
<Liz4rd> got your attention didnt it?
<Liz4rd> i was bored
<Liz4rd> no one was talking
<nmorse> I'm busy reading bash.org while waiting to go to Star Wars: Episode III
<Liz4rd> :P i'm watching E3 livce
<Liz4rd> live
<Liz4rd> wheres the apache config file located?
<Liz4rd> nvm
<Liz4rd> foudd it
<Tm_T> hop
<nmorse> so, guys, emacs or vi?
<Liz4rd> vi
<nmorse> Just starting a conversation here
<nmorse> But I think vi is the one true text editor
<nmorse> and obviously KDE
<Liz4rd> i use pico in despret times
<nmorse> Joe and nano are my fallbacks
<Liz4rd> never heard of nano
<nmorse> It's ubuntu's default, no?
<sirukin> vi
* Liz4rd uses slackware for the time being
<sirukin> only hackers use emacs
<sirukin> :{
<sirukin> evil evil evil hackers
<sirukin> hehe
<Liz4rd> sirukin!!!
<sirukin> hey Liz4rd 
<sirukin> duh, I use cat and echo!
<Liz4rd> hey man i was wondering if sometime you could show me some pythom?
<sirukin> nano is the editor of choice
<hayden> why do people end a question with 'yes' or 'no'?
<Liz4rd> python*
<sirukin> hayden, to emphasis a predesired response.
<nmorse> Python is the best scripting language every
<nmorse> Particularly with PyKDE for gui apps
<sirukin> Liz4rd, I can't help you
<nmorse> Buy Learning Python
<Liz4rd> well if i'm stuck in a program could i turn to you for help?
<sirukin> books are good, but what's even better is practise.
<mrmanic> could you write a kioslave in python?
<sirukin> Liz4rd, no I'm afraid I'm busy most of the time
<nmorse> I have no idea, mrmanic
<Liz4rd> mm alright thanks anyway
<nmorse> Can you in another scripting language?
<sirukin> the folks in #python on freenode would be glad to assist afaik
<Liz4rd> latly i'v been wanting to learn it so bad
<sirukin> what's stopping you?
<Liz4rd> i'm 16
<nmorse> got to go guys
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Liz4rd> hey daddy!
<Tm_T> any tip for a good window deco?
<Tm_T> I need "minimalist" grey/silver stuff thank you
<Tm_T> I think this baghira is too "heavy"
<Liz4rd> http://liz4rd.ath.cx
<kkathman> hey all
<Tm_T> kkathman: o/
<Liz4rd> :O kkathman!!! *hey man
<Liz4rd> :P
<kkathman> wassup
<Liz4rd> http://liz4rd.ath.cx
<Liz4rd> nothing
<kkathman> internet went down earlier :(\
<Tm_T> :/
<Liz4rd> Tm_T can you see the page
<Tm_T> I think yes, so?
<mrmanic> I like baghira a lot
<mrmanic> Liz4rd: I can.
<mrmanic> Liz4rd: I didn't realize that.
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> its the anti-transgress site
<kkathman> lol
<mrmanic> no offense intended, but your web design skills need some work ;)
<kkathman> anti-transgress hehe
<Liz4rd> lol mrmanic wanan se emy real design skills?
<Liz4rd> http://evasivx.bioviral.net
<mrmanic> oh
<Liz4rd> :)
<mrmanic> you were just slumming
<mrmanic> I see
<transgress> hey Liz4rd ... check out this cool site i found.  liz4rd.ath.cx
<mrmanic> :)
<Liz4rd> i jsut did that lil thing for fun
<Liz4rd> :D
<Liz4rd> oops he found it *hides*
<Tm_T> mrmanic: me too but I just start to feel that I want lighter and less buggy theme/style/deco
<Liz4rd> no, no more spanks!!
<transgress> Liz4rd: go have a look
<Tm_T> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20798
<Tm_T> you like this one?
<Tm_T> I will try it =)
<Liz4rd> OH YOU FUCKER
<transgress> lmao
<transgress> thanks Liz4rd, i needed a good laugh
<Liz4rd> look aagian
<Liz4rd> http://evasivx.bioviral.net
<Liz4rd> http://liz4rd.ath.cx
<Liz4rd> http://liz4rd.ath.cx
<Liz4rd> :D
<mrmanic> Tm_T: I can understand your feeling re: lighter and less buggy
<transgress> k.  have a look Liz4rd 
<Liz4rd> now you look
<transgress> give up?
<Tm_T> mrmanic: =)
<Liz4rd> now look transgress
<Liz4rd> CHANGE ME NOW
<Tm_T> mrmanic: actually I think I show'd first baghira screenshot to you =)
<mrmanic> I am using baghira right now.
<mrmanic> I'd screenshot, but it's really very boring
<kkathman> how is that screensaver?
<mrmanic> screensaver?
<kkathman> I change my screens so much, its not worth screenshotting :)
<kkathman> man I have had the weirdest things happen today on my network :)
<Tm_T> hmh, can't find windeco :/
<kkathman> huh?
<nate____> anyone know a good interface maker for programming languages?
<kkathman> interface maker??
<nate____> yeah, like glade, only that it works
<nate____> or like the one in visual basic, or visual basic.net
<kkathman> do you mean an IDE?
<nate____> well maybe, but more for building of graphical interfaces
<Tm_T> kkathman: I mean the one I would let use my desktop ;p
<kkathman> yeah I only really know of like Visual Studio and the VB6 toolset, other than like Dreamweaver for web
<kkathman> Tm_T I dunno what windeco is
<Tm_T> kkathman: the window decoration, I mean the titlebar, borders etc etc
<kkathman> oh
<kkathman> wasnt aware of that name for it
<kkathman> Geez I was hoping to cache smouche tonight
<kkathman> Im going to be in his area tomorrow and Friday :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> ok, restarting KDE ->
<Tm_T> better
<kkathman> restarting KDE...why?
<kkathman> cuz you lost the windeco :)
<Tm_T> no, I changed it
<Tm_T> and I wanted all windows to load it correctly
<kkathman> howd you change?
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman> no, I changed it
<kkathman> and I said...what did you change?
<Tm_T> deco and style
<Tm_T> from http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_021.png to http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_026.png
<smouche> yo, kkathman?
<Tm_T> smouche: hi
<smouche> hey Tm_T.
<smouche> just woke up.
<Tm_T> hmm, haven't slept
<Tm_T> maybe I should =)
<mrmanic> nate_: what kdevelop designer?
<mrmanic> er, what about kdevelop designer?
<smouche> kkathman, you're gonna be in New York tomorrow?
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> actually Tarrytown
<smouche> cool
<kkathman> well thats where Im staying
<kkathman> Im assuming thats near Yonkers
<smouche> Staying through the weekend?
<kkathman> since thats where our appointment is
<kkathman> nah..Im there Thurs & Friday...flying home Friday afternoon
<kkathman> going there for just a 4-5 hour demo...long way to go for just that :)
<kkathman> but they are on a fast track to buy...sooo...off I go
<smouche> in Westchester county, yeah
<smouche> I think your in "Legend of Sleepy Hollow" territory there, actually, kkathman
<smouche> Tarrytown, that is
<Liz4rd> smouche!!!
<Liz4rd> hey man
<smouche> hey Liz4rd
<smouche> I just woke up, which sucks cause I need to be up for real in six hours
<kkathman> We are flying into Newark, cuz we figured it would be easier to get there on a Friday afternoon, rather than go to LGA
<Liz4rd> http://liz4rd.ath.cx <-- i should add somethign funny there
<smouche> If you were gonna be around a little longer, kkathman, I'd suggest you come down to Manhattan for a concert at the CUNY grad center I'm attending, in Manhattan.
<smouche> That's late Friday evening though
<kkathman> I wish I was...but we have a family outing here Saturday, and Im leaving on Sunday to go to Long Beach so I figure I need all the time I can get
<smouche> kkathman, easier to get to Jersey on on a Friday afternoon? I don't know.
<kkathman> from Yonkers?
<kkathman> I have no idea actually, I was going on info from another person thats been up there alot
<smouche> well, I don't drive, so I'm clueless, but I'd think you'd be fighting less traffic if you drove to Queens
<kkathman> you prob subway or cab it right?
<smouche> me, yeah.  Or walk.
<smouche> Long Beach?  I presume you don't mean Long Beach, Long Island
<smouche> heh heh
<kkathman> yeah I mean Long Beach, CA on Sunday
<Tm_T> hell of a chedule =)
<Tm_T> hmm, I think there's typo...
<kkathman> I go to NY thurs-fri,  home fri night through 4:00pm Sunday, then to Long Beach for a week
<mae> what would you guys say the greatest weakness in the kde desktop is
<kkathman> so my body's clock wont have a clue where Im at
<kkathman> mae: its a bit pricey to run memorywise, and illogical at times to configure
<mae> kkathman: ic, what about programs, which ones are missing.. that are fundamentally useful, not necesarily anything complicated
<smouche> yeah, kkathman, LaGuardia's a lot closer to Tarrytown than Newark is
<kkathman> mae: well you can run both KDE and Gnome progs in KDE, so the full complement is available
<mae> kkathman: if you could have one gtk app ported to qt, what would it be?
<kkathman> smouche: well, I should have consulted you :)
<kkathman> mae:  GAIM
<mae> kkathman: not a fan of kopete eh? :)
<kkathman> cuz Kopete is really unstable as an IM
<kakalto> for some reason kopete thinks that I give the wrong password...
<kkathman> nope..I use it, but I regularly have to restart it
<kakalto> even when I sign in exactly the same on web
<smouche> no, you should have consulted expedia.com
<mae> hmph, works fine for me
<kkathman> yeah I get that too, kakalto 
<kakalto> *shrugs*
<smouche> heh heh
<kakalto> but it only sometimes does that
<smouche> not a long drive either way, kkathman.
<smouche> it's just I think of late Friday and traffic flows, and it's mostly going to New Jersey
<Tezkah> kkathman did I tell you
<Tezkah> Gentoo killed my father
<Tezkah> and raped my mother!
<kkathman> huh?
<Tezkah> joke
* kkathman sentences gentoo to die by lethal virus infection
<Tezkah> heh
<kakalto> gentoo...
<Tezkah> it has the perfect alibi though...
<mae> hm
<mae> gentoo seems dead lately
<Tezkah> it was compiling at the time of the murder!
<kakalto> gentoo stole my internet connection and my computer for a few days
<mae> they were supposed to change the web page. like a y ear ago..
<kakalto> and in the end, everything didn't work...
<Tezkah> aww
<kkathman> smouche: well we finish our presentation at 2:00-2:30 and have a 6:00pm flight out of Newark
<smouche> kkathman, anyway, Tarrytown's on the Hudson I assume, should be lovely this time of year
<Tezkah> its not the distro that causes me to make fun of it... just the users
<smouche> hope you're not stuck inside the whole time
<smouche> ah, ya got plenty of time kkathman
<kkathman> smouche:  well, like most of my travels, its home-airport-hotel-customer-airport-home
<smouche> it's like a 45 minute drive or something
<kkathman> I think if we have a HARD stop at 3:00pm we will be fine
<kkathman> if there's no weather probs
<kkathman> smouche: hows the temps up there day/night
<smouche> well, kkathman, right now it's in the high fifties (1 am)
<kkathman> smouche, its 77 here right now at midnight :)
<smouche> looking good through the weekend, fifties and sixties
<kkathman> sounds good weather...great :)
<kkathman> smouche: whole family is going to the horse races on Saturday -- great fun!
<smouche> cool, putting bets down/
<smouche> ?
<kkathman> yeah we'll dabble a bit...its much more fun when you do
<kkathman> but not like $100
<smouche> 77 at midnight, in May?  jeez, I couldn't handle Texas weather
<kkathman> more like a couple of bucks on a few races
<kkathman> smouche, last couple of years, its been hotter in New York in the Summer than here in Dallas tho
<smouche> no no no , nah, no waaaayyyy
<kkathman> I thought you guyz had a couple of summers there in a row that it got over 100 for a few days
<smouche> well hell, maybe with the "misery index"
<smouche> crushing humidity
<kkathman> we didnt have one 100 degree day last summer...very unusual
<smouche> weird.
<kkathman> we stayed in the mid to upper 90s tho
<smouche> yeah, total days over ninety you probably have us beat, but we can hit 100 occasionally
<kkathman> well COLD you got US beat...last time I was there...was in February 2003 and it was like in the low 20's with a wind chill like around 2
<Tezkah> I tried opening Emacs on a BeBox
<Tezkah> in 2001
<Tezkah> it JUST OPENED
<kkathman> we stayed at the Times Square Marriott there and walked to the shows
<kkathman> hey closure :)
<closure> hey kkathman 
<closure> what's up?
* smouche just heard Frank Gorshin died. ah, man
<kkathman> nada man...just chilling and chattin
<smouche> there goes the Riddler
<kkathman> yeah the Riddler
* closure just finished mixing some shit and is now watching G4 E3 Live
<smouche> hey closure
<kkathman> G4 E3 ??
<kakalto> g4?
<closure> why is the new gaim not in the backports repo
<closure> G4 is a tv channel
<closure> E3 is the worlds largest gaming convention
<closure> press con
<kkathman> closure ya gotta download the source from the sourceforge site and compile it
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> we watched some horse racing on our PCs tonight...did some mock wagering to hone our skills
<smouche> closure, compile gaim is kkathman favorite sport after horse racing
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> smouche I dont want you to get the wrong idea...I have been exactly 3 times in my life to a horse race:)
<kkathman> but now they make it so much easier
<kkathman> but for $5/month we can watch every race at our local track here
<kkathman> its a bit more fun that going to a casino :)
<kkathman> than
<smouche> hey, Liz4rd , brand new blog eh?
<Tezkah> blogs are like assholes, everyone has one, and they all smell.
<Tezkah> oops
<smouche> kkathman, I once spent a summer wagering on horses
<smouche> on an impulse I had put down a 30 dollar bet
<smouche> won about 150 bucks on it
<smouche> took two months to lose that
<smouche> then I stopped.
<smouche> fair entertainment value, I thought!
<kakalto> gaim randomly crashes :(
<kakalto> kopete thinks I have the wrong password :(
<kakalto> skype is commercial :(
<kakalto> amsn crashes more often than anything else :(
<smouche> but irc is eternal!
<Tm_T> internal
<Tm_T> you are all inside me
<smouche> Tm_T?
<Tm_T> you just don't know it
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<smouche> Tm_T, have you been watching The Matrix again???
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> I'm just ... me?
<smouche> good
<Tm_T> oh yes, I'm damn good ;p
<smouche> heh, "you are all inside me"
<Tm_T> eternal -> external <> internal
<Tm_T> I like to play with words
<smouche> interesting philosophical perspective there; google solipsism
<Tm_T> google?
<smouche> yeah, you know, Tm_T, like "search within yourself", dude! ;-)
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> aaah, Wigwam <3
<kkathman> had to go get me a snack
<Tm_T> breakfast yummy
<Tm_T> this time I got milk!
<smouche> It's all in your head, Tm_T
<Tm_T> I don't have a head
<Liz4rd> http://liz4rd.ath.cx/
<Liz4rd> i will add to it tomorrow
<Tm_T> "look mam, no hands!"
<smouche> Tm_T, I can't make heads or tails of you, dude
<Tm_T> keep your hands of from my tail, you pervert!
<kkathman> smouche: The last time my wife, oldest son and I went, we went on $1 day..all food and drink (including beer) was $1. We took $100 and divided it up... At the end of the day we had $86 of it still left.  Where can you go, spend $14 for 3 people to have fun for 6 hours, and eat for that?
<smouche> alright, Liz4rd, I got it bookmarked.  Where's "cx" ?
<Tm_T> smouche: c-x, sex :/
<Tm_T> goat.cx ?
<smouche> I agree, kkathman, if you're gonna bet on something, horse races are the coolest
<smouche> people here blow their paychecks on lottery tickets and pretend they're not gambling
<Liz4rd> smouche: http://liz4rd.ath.cx what do you think?
<kkathman> well anyway...I'll see you guyz maybe tomorrow if I get on the net from NY... Gotta get to sleep so I can get up reasonably early to get to the airport :)
<kkathman> nighters
<kakalto> is there any other im clients?
* Liz4rd hates how no one coments on his lil site :(
<smouche> well, Liz4rd , I think none of the links work yet!  What are you gonna put on there?
<Tm_T> kakalto: then?
<Liz4rd> probly some linuxz docx
<Liz4rd> tutorials on stuff
<kakalto> than gaim and kopete
<Liz4rd> the upload thing will be free ;)
<smouche> and what's moo and moo?
<Liz4rd> i cant think of things to put there tet
<Liz4rd> :P
<Tm_T> kakalto: irssi w/ bitlbee ;p
<Tm_T> have you mooed today?
<Liz4rd> twice
<smouche> here comes the milk again
<Liz4rd> oh god
<closure> hey! i just got a glass of milk
<closure> am i on camera!?!
* Liz4rd opens mini fridge
* Liz4rd gets Tm_T another juge of milk
<closure> i <3 my mini fridg
<closure> e
<Liz4rd> jug*
<Liz4rd> closure: dont we all :)
* smouche has a cow
<Liz4rd> lol
<closure> well mine is filled with beer
<Tm_T> Liz4rd: I have milk of my own, thank you =)
* Liz4rd heres the loud "MOOO's" coming from smouche
<closure> that's the only thing allowed in it
<closure> some parties it goes strictly liqour
<Tm_T> smouche: what milk is coming?
<closure> but that's only been done twice
<smouche> Tm_T, just don't milk it to death, man
<Tm_T> milky shaky didumdidum
<Tm_T> krhm
<Tm_T> ok, back to business
<closure> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4560441.stm
<closure> man that guy has some gonads on him
<Tm_T> gonads?
<closure> gorilla nuts
<smouche> ugh, Trump's an idiot
<kakalto> is skype any good as an IM program?
<Liz4rd> nah
<nate_______> anyone know how to run prima visual builder?
<closure> smouche, indeed
<nate_______> i have it installed, just can't figure out how to run it
<closure> kakalto, skype is a voice messaging thing
<Tm_T> idiot here o/
<closure> kakalto, voip
<Liz4rd> jabber owns all
<Tm_T> hmm, but maybe I don't need to tell you that, you know it anyway =)
<closure> kakalto, though you can type i think
<kakalto> kk
<closure> kakalto,  it is mostly used for voice
<smouche> Tm_T, you hitting the absinthe again??
<kakalto> does normal msn messenger work under wine?
<Tm_T> smouche: no!
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, you think I should?
<closure> what is with foreigners and MSN messenger
* Tm_T is opening absinthe bottle
<closure> AIM > *
<Tm_T> irc rule them all
<smouche> foreigners?
<Tm_T> =)
<closure> smouche, non americans, lol. i'm being american
<kakalto> closure, I hate msn, but everyone 'round here uses it :(
<smouche> you sure are, closure
<smouche> lol
<Tm_T> hmh, but still he's english sucks =)
<closure> smouche, i hate this country too. i'm going to move to EU and be retain my american attitude lol
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> Tm_T, you should get one of those t-shirts that says "your a retard and you're english sucks"
<closure> lol
<closure> where do you get those?!
<closure> i want one
<closure> the mexicans would probably shoot me
<closure> but still
<closure> i'd die for a worthy cause
<smouche> wtf am I doing up at 1:30 on a work night??
<Tm_T> smouche: you mean "I'm ... " ;p
<closure> smouche, sucks to have a day job >8-)
<closure> though i am perdy terrd mahself
<closure> think i will attempt the update againa nd goto sleep
<Tm_T> eh?
<closure> ncie
<closure> it updated
<smouche> I just made some coffee and may watch some boob tube.
<closure> Tm_T, that's that good english
<closure> sure would be nice if backports brought a little gaim upgrade around
<closure> maybe a little chicken.. have a some sex?
<smouche> can anybody tell me why aterm and Eterm are both screwing up the character encoding on man pages?  xterm looks normal for everything
<closure> alright guys
<closure> i'll bb sometime this weekend i'm sure
<Tm_T> heh
<Liz4rd> *sniff* dont go
<closure> cause we all know thursday is the start of the weekend >8-)
<smouche> have a good one closure
<closure> don't drink too much and remember to always wrap it up!
<smouche> well, I can not get the computer I found in the trash to boot up
<smouche> maybe that's why it was in the trash, eh?
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> pretty good haul, I thought.  Pentium 3, with hard drive, one stick of ram, cd-burner, floppy
<Liz4rd> does anyone know anything about apache servers?
<Tm_T> Liz4rd: I know something
<Liz4rd> well http://liz4rd.ath.cx/upload/index.php its not showing the file its just showing code
<smouche> I just know they're a pain in the ass
<Liz4rd> yeah i found a webserver program made with python... run one file instant webserver
<_luke> wheres the fonts folder?
<Liz4rd> Tm_T: know why?
<smouche> ah, so that's python!  wow, lots and lots of tabs...
<Liz4rd> what is?
<smouche> er, oops
<smouche> is that php?  What is that on your page?
<Tm_T> php
<Liz4rd> yeah
<smouche> ah
<smouche> heh heh.
<Tm_T> Uripa Hee!!
<smouche> complete non programmer here
<smouche> Uripa Hee?
<Tm_T> Liz4rd: dunno
<Liz4rd> dam
<Tm_T> smouche: Uriah Heep =)
<smouche> uh hunh
<Liz4rd> wget http://liz4rd.ath.cx/philes/webserver.py in term then enter root and type python webserver.py and bam your a webserver (make sure theres a index.html file inthe same DIR as webserver.py
<smouche> hey, Liz4rd , I like the pic you have on there now
<Tm_T> oh no, my keybord is infected by  virus, ll my  letters hs bll :o
<Liz4rd> smouche: one where?
<Liz4rd> on where*
<smouche> http://liz4rd.ath.cx/
<Liz4rd> oh the header 
<Tm_T> :p
<Liz4rd> :) thx
<smouche> yeah
<Liz4rd> there will be alot of content tomrrow
<Liz4rd> maybe if you guys want and you havd somethign you would liek on there i would put it up
<smouche> Tm_T, are you messing with me?  that's the kind of character weirdness I'm getting with man pages in Eterm
<Liz4rd> anyway night everyone
<Tm_T> smouche: hahaha
<smouche> g'night Liz4rd 
<Tm_T> smouche: that is swedish o
<smouche> yeah, well why the fuck is Eterm turning hyphens and other characters into Swedish??
<smouche> seriously, what do I need to check to get man pages to show correctly?  In konsole they're almost right (though hyphens become boxes) 
<smouche> in xterm, everythng's normal
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> locale settings
<Tm_T> I mean, you can check your konsole encoding from menu
<smouche> locale settings for the system?  I mean, everything else looks normal, so far it's just the man pages that are screwy looking
<smouche> well, konsole is coping ok.  But aterm and Eterm have the same problem
<smouche> trs bien!
<smouche> ah hah!
<smouche> hmm
<smouche> ok, I'm in irssi in Eterm right now,
<smouche> and I note that I can't type accent marks using my alternate keyboard on here
<smouche>      damn, what is that crap
<smouche> in xterm, all that stuff appears how I want, various letters with french accents
<smouche>  -- what does this thing mean?
<Tm_T> A with "curl" ?
<smouche> yeah
<smouche> that shows up if I hit the - what it called?  arrrgggh
<Tm_T> :p
<smouche> see, none of this crap happens in xterm, or in text processors
<smouche> just in Eterm and aterm
<Tm_T> well well well
<hayden> how can i change computer name via terminal
<Tm_T> hmm, I know this
<Tm_T> just if I remember...
<hayden> how can i change computer name via terminal
<chavo> hayden, just change it in /etc/hostname
<bdmp> Could someone help me with a question?  I have an SD card for my pda and I wanted to put some files in it, but when I did it was full.  There was nothing in it though.  Then I realized that it was saving all the old files I deleted in a "trash can" on the card and that was what was taking up all the space.  How can I get rid of the files in there and stop it from doing that?
<hayden> thanks chavo
<Hussam> Riddell: there are like 76 updates to breezy in synaptic including x and arts and qt. but they all require uninstalling kdelibs4-dev.
<Pupeno> hello
<Pupeno> I'm considering switching to ubuntu.
<Pupeno> kubuntu I mean.
<shogouki> Pupeno: good :)
<Pupeno> Do you know if I'll be able to get resent releases of Apache, Zope, Plone, SBCL and other software like that ?
<hussam> Pupeno, I'm at work and not near my Linux machine right now, but I think it has apache 2.53
<Pupeno> Do you have your own repository for ubuntu/kubunto (that is, this is not a 'flavor' of Debian, but a fork) ?
<shogouki> Version: 2.0.53-5ubuntu5
<hussam> Pupeno: i think it is a fork ( unlike mepis )
<shogouki> zope Version: 2.6.4-1.6ubuntu1
<Pupeno> shogouki: Thank you.
<Pupeno> That's good.
<shogouki> plone Version: 2.0.4-3ubuntu3
<Pupeno> And are packages welcome ? (for example, I believe sbcl is not packaged).
<shogouki> sbcl Version: 1:0.8.17.4-1
<bdmp> Can anyone help me with a "can't wirite to ..." error in konqueror when writing to usb drive.
<Pupeno> shogouki: where is it ?
<shogouki> (if its the list compiler, then it is packaged)
<shogouki> universe
<Pupeno> yes, the lisp compiler.
<shogouki> oups lisp
<Pupeno> supousing I make a package for sbcl 0.8.21, or 0.9.0... (something I'm very likely to do), what should I do with this package to contribute it back ?
<shogouki> dont know, maybe you'll find some/more ubuntu dev/packager on #ubuntu ?
<ejd> is there a kubuntu (kde) equivalent to gnome-volume-manager (drive mounter, not audio programme)?
<shogouki> ejd: url media:/ in konqueror ?
<ejd> at the moment usb drives are not automounting, they do if I use gnome-volume-manager, but then they don't show up in media:/, without the gnome-volume-manager they are not automounting, and I would prefer the original kde version
<ejd> ahh, restarting "Kded media manager" did it. now only to find out why I had to do that.
<Hussam> how did you restart kded media manager?
<Hussam> how do I restart kded media manager without logging off?
<bdmp> I got a sd card that suddenly became a read only file system.  I can't change the permissions.  Can someone give me a hand?
<KaiL> Hussam: Alt+F2 -> kded -> enter :)
<KaiL> bdmp: unmount and mount again?
<bdmp> it is auto mount 
<bdmp> i have done it like 8 times and restarted many times too
<KaiL> and neger got it back?
<bdmp> ill try it from the command line
<bdmp> yeah
<KaiL> SD cards have a small switch on the side, afaik that's for ro...:)
<bdmp> I got other usb things but they are working 
<bdmp> it is not locked the switch
<bdmp> the switch i mean
<bdmp> I try to umount and it says device is busy
<Hussam> brb
<error403> wow
<error403> quiet in here!"
<spiral> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<spiral> does anyone here know if kopete svn fix will soon be included in kubuntu ?
<spiral> no one ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry no
<Riddell> spiral: we should have kde 3.4.1 packages when it's released
<spiral> Riddell: all right... let's hope it will include the msn patch
<Riddell> it will
<spiral> Riddell: thanks for the information... let's then hope I'll be able to install this with no pb with apt... no dbus & so on...
<Riddell> no, I'll build them for hoary
<spiral> Riddell: all right... and I suppose they will also be built for breezy ?
<Riddell> yes but c++ transition is the priority for breezy
<transgress> splish splash i was taken a bath... AND THEN STAR WARS!
<azad> hi there.. can someone tell me where to get this configuration menu, you get the first time you run kde?
<transgress> ~/.kde?
<azad> where you can select the window style things like "redmond style" and so on
<transgress> oh
<transgress> it's all in kcontrol
<azad> mhh okay
<azad> and that wizard?
<transgress> umm i'm not sure about the wizard, but all those settings are offered in kcontrol
<azad> well.. doesn't matter then anyways, thanks :)
* transgress walks in very small fast circles whispering:  STAR WARS.
<Riddell> azad: kpersonalizer
<transgress> Riddell: i was just wondering what that wizard might be called...
<Tm_T> azad: wizard: "kpersonalizer"
<transgress> riddel pops up with the save
<azad> :)
<Tm_T> transgress: why not ask it from me? ;)
<transgress> okay i'm hyper this morning... so i'ma go take a shower
<Tm_T> =)
<transgress> heh, eh didn't care enough since i could do the stuff in kcontrol
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> yes, but that makes all easier for start
<transgress> okay must shower... must be clean for STAR WARS!
<azad> i saw it yesterday
<azad> shall i tell you anything? :f
<azad> gotta reboot anyways
<azad> *waves* thanks again
<thingy> howdy! Does anyone know what the kdelibs bug is, as mentioned in the channel topic.
<transgress> thingy: /topic
<transgress> oh
<transgress> i should probably read the entire sentence
<thingy> heh np
<transgress> it's just an overwrite problem
<KaiL> install issue between knetworkconf and kdelibs-data
<transgress> just run the script and life will be good
<transgress> buh bye!  STAR WARS TIME
<__P__3> hi all 
<__P__3> some help 
<__P__3> about 
<__P__3> no fixed font starting X 
<__P__3> on breezy?
<KaiL> that's why breezy is breezy :)
<__P__3> yes
<__P__3> but  there is  a  trick 
<__P__3> for  now?
<__P__3> *is there
<thingy> __P__3: I can probably help with that...dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<thingy> and when prompted about bitmaps fonts say yes
<thingy> oh ofcourse you have to run that with sudo or as root
<__P__3> thanks thingy
<thingy> and you will need to restart X or refresh the fonts
<__P__3> i can't  restar X 
<__P__3> it daesnt start :D
<thingy> try "xset fp rehash"
<__P__3> he eh eh 
<teknoprep> hi all
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3,  you here
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, yo foo
<ircbot_> herm... supposed to be going to see star wars in a bit... outside my bosses, and i think he is still asleep
<ircbot_> using his wireless hehe
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: what?
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, give me a list of your sources for apt please
<Diablo-D3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse restrict
<Diablo-D3> ed
<Diablo-D3> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe mu
<Diablo-D3> ltiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multi
<Diablo-D3> verse restricted
<Diablo-D3> erk
<Diablo-D3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<teknoprep> holy shit
<Diablo-D3> holy shit?
<teknoprep> enough in there lol
<Diablo-D3> not really
* Diablo-D3 pasted it twice, btw
<teknoprep> oh
<teknoprep> yeah i see that now
<teknoprep> what happens when i have the same stuff in there 2x's
<teknoprep> nothing bad
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, you ever setup real transperencies in xorg
<Diablo-D3> you mean xcomposite shit?
* Diablo-D3 has xcomposite on
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> may i see your xorg.conf file
<teknoprep> or what wiki you followed
<Diablo-D3> ... you need a wiki for that?
<teknoprep> for what
<Diablo-D3> man, back in my day, we read the fucking manual.
<teknoprep> i don't know how to doit
<Diablo-D3> you and your new fangled wikis
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> every distro seems to be different
<teknoprep> i come from gentoo mang
<Diablo-D3> um, huh?
<teknoprep> and that was a pain in my arse
<teknoprep> emerge xcompmgr
<Diablo-D3> X is X is X
<Diablo-D3> Section "Extensions"
<Diablo-D3>   Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Diablo-D3> EndSection
<teknoprep> i don't think i can do that in debian
<Diablo-D3> throw that in somewhere
<Diablo-D3> yes you can
<teknoprep> emerge works in kubuntu now
<teknoprep> ?
<Diablo-D3> I used to do that on xfree86
* Diablo-D3 beats teknoprep 
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i love you too mang
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install xcompmgr
<teknoprep> just tryed that
<teknoprep> nothing
<Diablo-D3> and its not like you even need it
<teknoprep> E: Couldn't find package xcompmgr
<Diablo-D3> xcompmgr is just a demo composite manager
<teknoprep> does xorg come with it no not like XFree
<Diablo-D3> kwin is also a composite manager
<teknoprep> oh
<Diablo-D3> btw, composite is dead slow
<Diablo-D3> most video drivers dont have it accelerated
<teknoprep> yeah that did shit
<steffenstrobel> i'm using transparency/shaddows with kde3.4 on my ibook (mobility randeon 7000) it's slooooooooow....
<teknoprep> lol
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: then just turn it on
<teknoprep> i have mobiilty 9600 
<teknoprep> eh
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: because r100 doesnt have it accelerated
<teknoprep> where do it "just" turn it on
<spiral> hmmm, how could I build kopete from svn without kdebase-dev & libqt3-mt installing on breezy ?
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: fglrsdkgfsglkj doesnt have it accelerated either.
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: turn _what_ on?
<teknoprep> flgrx 
<teknoprep> teknoprep: then just turn it on
<teknoprep> that was you
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: what exactly do you mean by: r100???
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: you're not making sense again
<teknoprep> teknoprep yeah that did shit
<teknoprep> steffenstrobel i'm using transparency/shaddows with kde3.4 on my ibook (mobility randeon 7000) it's slooooooooow....
<teknoprep> teknoprep lol
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3 teknoprep: then just turn it on
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: radeon 7000s are r100 series chips
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: yes, you just enable composite, and it works
<teknoprep> i have that in my xorg.conf 
<teknoprep> nothing
<teknoprep> what you pasted
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: ah ok thanks! Is there a way to turn acceleration on?
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: um, I think you're confused
<teknoprep> no real trasperncy.. can only see the desktop still
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: its like asking how to enable GL, then not using apps that useGL
<teknoprep> bleh
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: open kcontrol
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: desktop -> window behavior -> translucency
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: but thats just kwin's compmgr doing stupid tricks
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: afaik no
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: the only target that actually does cool shit is r200
<Diablo-D3> xcomposite is just one of those new technology things
<Diablo-D3> wait awhile before you get to do badass things with it
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: what cards are using r200? how about nvidia?
<spiral> please... anyone that could tell me how to build kopete from svn with my deps problem ?
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> transperencies are doing shit
<teknoprep> do you have an nvidia car Diablo-D3 
<Diablo-D3> nvidia doesnt even support xrender
<Diablo-D3> (xcomposite can use xrender to partially accelerate itself, btw)
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: 8500 through 9200 are r200
<steffenstrobel> ok thanks!
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: define 'doing shit'
<steffenstrobel> i have to leave now, bye!
<teknoprep> doing shit = not working
<teknoprep> isn't doing shit = not working
<teknoprep> they all mean not working
<teknoprep> isn't fucking doing mother fucking shit = not working
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: you have to enable it, and then restart your sessions
<teknoprep> oh
<Diablo-D3> hrm, I may have been wrong about nvidia not supporting it
<Diablo-D3> and about r100
<Diablo-D3> r100 and r200 both do xrender acceleration
<othernoob> mmh, anyone know where i can find drivers for ati radeon 9800 pro ?
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: you want fglxr
<KaiL> fglrx.
<Diablo-D3> er, right
<Diablo-D3> why the hell cant ati use a jumble of letters that are easy to remember
<Diablo-D3> or just release the damn specs so we can write r300/400 drivers
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: any luck?
<teknoprep> well that was fun while it lasted
<teknoprep> lol
<KaiL> <=9250 R200, >=9500 R300 :)
<teknoprep> crazy ass fuck ups
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: what happened?
<teknoprep> just crazy transpareny's  and skrewed up video
<Diablo-D3> heh
<teknoprep> was hard to get back to the way it needed to be while in X
<Diablo-D3> xcomposite is disabled by default for a reason, btw
<teknoprep> so i noticed
<teknoprep> they ever going to fix that
<theD3viL> why office etc. opens twice? is that kde bug or kubuntu? and howto add in xchat server with port which isnt 6667? 
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: dude, its a new technology
<Diablo-D3> its not "will they fix it" its "they are busy, damnit"
<teknoprep> does anyone else have have a problem with amarok and streaming audio
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> yeah xorg is crazy shit man
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: everyone does
<teknoprep> its only small download.. yet takes forever to compile
<Diablo-D3> its a known bug in amarok
<teknoprep> its very very clean code too
<Diablo-D3> use a different player (such as xmms) to do streaming
<teknoprep> i do
<teknoprep> was using it in gentoo for my streaming audio
<Diablo-D3> so?
<Diablo-D3> gentoo probably grabbed an upstream patch to fix it
<teknoprep> gentoo everything is compiled from source
<teknoprep> so it was just compiled from amarok
<teknoprep> s newest release or whatever they had in there source repository
<Diablo-D3> gentoo _does_ include patches, you know that, right?
<Diablo-D3> ebuilds are generally: download, unpack, patch, patch, patch, ..., build
<teknoprep> i never used ebuild
<teknoprep> i always emerged from source
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> whatever
<Diablo-D3> gentoo sucks
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> only thing that sucks about it is waiting
<Diablo-D3> which engine are you using?
<teknoprep> other then that its a great os
<teknoprep> 2005
<teknoprep> 20050303
<Diablo-D3> I said engine, not version.
<teknoprep> i was using that.. but i switched to kubuntu
<theD3viL> why office etc. opens twice? is that kde bug or kubuntu? and howto add in xchat server with port which isnt 6667?? :S
<Diablo-D3> theD3viL: dont repeat
<teknoprep> theD3viL, becuase you are double clicking it
<theD3viL> teknoprep, no i dont
<teknoprep> theD3viL, its you a pebkac not the fucking kde 
<teknoprep> theD3viL, put it on double click then and see if it continutes
<Diablo-D3> theD3viL: /server irc.freenode.net 6668
<theD3viL> Diablo-D3, yes, i know, but how in server list?
<Diablo-D3> theD3viL:I forget, its either "irc.whatever.net:xxxx" or "irc.whatever.net xxxx"
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, what you mean by engine
<theD3viL> aha... i will try tnx
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, for gentoo
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: amarok uses audio engines
<teknoprep> oh
<teknoprep> arts
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: it has one for arts, one for gstreamer, etc
<Diablo-D3> dont use arts
<teknoprep> but i can't select an engine in this version
<Diablo-D3> its buggy, crash happy, etc
<teknoprep> i can't select any
<Diablo-D3> yes you can
<teknoprep> no i can't..
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i goto the options
<Diablo-D3> do you actually have other engines installed?
<teknoprep> and nothing
<teknoprep> arts alsa oss esound 
<teknoprep> shit like that
<teknoprep> yeah
<Diablo-D3> no, not arts, alsa, oss, esound
<teknoprep> unless i have to manually install them
<teknoprep> oh
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install amarok-engines
<teknoprep> well hook me up.. what do i install to try this stuff out
<teknoprep> ty
<Diablo-D3> theres a pull down menu called Sound System
<teknoprep> E: Package amarok-engines has no installation candidate
<Diablo-D3> bleh, just apt-get install amarok-gstreamer then
<theD3viL> Diablo-D3, it doesnt work... :S
<Diablo-D3> theD3viL: hrm, maybe you cant do that anymore, ask in #xchat
<teknoprep> E: Couldn't find package amarok-gstreamer
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: errr...
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, lol
<theD3viL> oh, tnx ;)
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: wtf? do you have universe?
<teknoprep> oot@lappyc:~# apt-cache search gstreamer
<teknoprep> amarok - versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: apt-cache search amarok
<teknoprep> amarok-arts - aRts engine for the amaroK audio player
<teknoprep> amarok - versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE
<teknoprep> hold
<Diablo-D3> dude, wtf, are you on breezy or something?
<teknoprep> i am fixing it now
<teknoprep> uname -a ... should tell me right
<Diablo-D3> it probably wont
<teknoprep> how would i tell
<teknoprep> where is the version file.. /etc
<Diablo-D3> your /etc/apt/sources.list will tell you
<teknoprep> is Hoary a version
<Diablo-D3> yes
<teknoprep> thats what i am using
<Diablo-D3> hoary is before breezy
<Diablo-D3> then wtf
<teknoprep> lol
<Diablo-D3> do you have a line reading...
<Diablo-D3> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse restricted
<Diablo-D3> ?
<teknoprep> i just did a apt-get update
<teknoprep> good to go
<Diablo-D3> bah you dork
<Diablo-D3> when you edit /etc/apt/sources.list, you have to apt-get update after
<teknoprep> yes i know
<teknoprep> i had a misconfigured entry that was skrewing everything up
<Diablo-D3> -_-'
<Diablo-D3> install amarok-gstreamer
<teknoprep> had same entry 2x's with different ending
<Diablo-D3> then switch your engine to that
<Diablo-D3> you can do that
<teknoprep> i know how to switch engines
<teknoprep> are they getting rid of arts
<teknoprep> since it blows ass
<teknoprep> fucks alot of crap up
<Diablo-D3> yes it does
<Diablo-D3> as I was saying
<Diablo-D3> they removed the arts engine upstream in 1.3.x
<teknoprep> i have 1.2.3
<Diablo-D3> and I already filed a bug report in launchpad to remove the arts engine from ubuntu
<teknoprep> nice
<Diablo-D3> its buggy, it for some reason is the default to install, and it sucks ass
<da_bon_bon> Diablo-D3: if not arts, then what will kde use ?
<teknoprep> alsa
<teknoprep> esound
<teknoprep> whatever
<Diablo-D3> da_bon_bon: amarok != kde
<teknoprep> anything other then this shit
<da_bon_bon> teknoprep: arts is a wrapper to alsa, and all other stuff u said
<da_bon_bon> Diablo-D3: ok
<Diablo-D3> no, arts a fully fledged sound server
<Diablo-D3> which is the wrong way of doing shit
<Diablo-D3> gstreamer almost comes close
<Diablo-D3> but I dont like the implementation of gstreamer
<Diablo-D3> but yeah, if kde and all kde apps switch to gstreamer, we'll be better off
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: so yeah, use the alsa audio sink in the gstreamer engine
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: streaming will still be buggy, but not as braindead as it is in arts
<teknoprep> so i am using the xine engine
<Diablo-D3> you should use the gstreamer engine
<teknoprep> couldn't get it to show up
<teknoprep> root@lappyc:/etc/apt# apt-get install amarok-gstreamer
<teknoprep> Reading package lists... Done
<teknoprep> Building dependency tree... Done
<teknoprep> amarok-gstreamer is already the newest version.
<teknoprep> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<teknoprep> sorry for paste
<teknoprep> also did amarok-engines
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> set your engine to <no engine>
<teknoprep> xine is working great tho
<Diablo-D3> then quit amarok
<Diablo-D3> then run amarok, and choose gstreamer
<teknoprep> so now it shows up
<teknoprep> when i go back in
<Diablo-D3> yeah, slight amarok bug
<Diablo-D3> gstreamer shows up as ""
<teknoprep> no gstreamer shows up now
<Diablo-D3> thats what I meant
<Diablo-D3> "", switch engine off, and come back its "gstreamer"
<teknoprep> i just keeps looping
<Diablo-D3> geh?
<teknoprep> lol keeps looping on buffereing
<Diablo-D3> wtf
<Diablo-D3> face it: amarok hates you
<teknoprep> xine is pretty nice
<teknoprep> lots of options
<teknoprep> i am going to use xine
<teknoprep> now to setup dmix again
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> then use xine
<teknoprep> yo
<teknoprep> send me that file again
<teknoprep> i had to reinstall last night
<teknoprep> apt-get upgrade fubar'd kde
<Diablo-D3> man
<Diablo-D3> you have more problems than anyone
<teknoprep> i'll stick it on my usb drive this time
<teknoprep> lol Diablo-D3 
<teknoprep> i had none on gentoo
<teknoprep> but i knew gentoo
<Diablo-D3> thats your problem I think
<teknoprep> i am just starting desktop LInux
<Diablo-D3> I ran debian for 5 years
<teknoprep> i am a server network guy
<Diablo-D3> back when potato was just becoming en vogue
<teknoprep> i am the senior security engineer here
<Diablo-D3> ... please say you arnt running gentoo in a production environment
<teknoprep> not senior linux desktop os dude
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> fuck no
<Diablo-D3> thank god
<teknoprep> i use RH 9 debian slackware BSD
<teknoprep> those are my options
<Diablo-D3> debian it is! ;)
<othernoob> why does sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx return a cant find package error ?
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: because Im thinking thats not the name of the package
<Diablo-D3> er, or maybe it is
<othernoob> mmh.. copied it from a wiki..
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: you dont have universe and multiverse enabled
<othernoob> how do i do that ?
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: there will be a deb and deb-src pair of lines that begin with #
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: remove both #s
<Diablo-D3> save file, then run apt-get update
<teknoprep> hmm wonder how i check if dmix is working
<teknoprep> should i just run 2 apps
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: grab mpg321
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: then aoss mpg321 some.mp3 in two xterms
<teknoprep> aoss isn't an app
<Diablo-D3> it is too
<Diablo-D3> you just dont have it installed
<teknoprep> not on my system.. and no apt-get install aoss
<Diablo-D3> its in alsa-utils methinks
<teknoprep> alsa-oss
<teknoprep> ok
<teknoprep> so i have to change all links to appliactions when i run them to aoss <name of app>
<teknoprep> hell yeah
<teknoprep> dmix works
<teknoprep> nice i just have to add aoss to the bigginging of every link for audio using programs
<Diablo-D3> no you dont have to
<teknoprep> what do i do then
<Diablo-D3> the only reason you need to do that is because mpg321 doesnt use alsa
<Diablo-D3> aoss turns any oss app into an alsa one
<teknoprep> ahh
<Diablo-D3> and you need to use it with all oss apps
<Diablo-D3> dmix cant dmix via the oss emulation kernel module
<teknoprep> this dmix rocks
<teknoprep> thanx man
<teknoprep> should i force kde apps to use ALSA
<teknoprep> in the control center
<Diablo-D3> yes
<teknoprep> ok
<Diablo-D3> though arts was probably using it by default already
<teknoprep> there is not arts selection in my drop down list
<othernoob> Diablo-D3 how do i edit that file ? kate crashed :/
<mikl> hmm, any of you guys having trouble logging on to msn?
<teknoprep> nano , vi , vim , mc , pico
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: in konsole, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<teknoprep> you choose one
<Diablo-D3> mikl: 'msn sucks' is my official answer
<teknoprep> lol Diablo-D3 
<mikl> Diablo-D3: oh thanks, that's very helpful ;)
<teknoprep> mikl, let me see
<teknoprep> mikl, yeah msn sucks
<teknoprep> yes having problems
<teknoprep> keeps asking me for my password
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, what vid card you use
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, too bad i can't change my laptop vid card
<Diablo-D3> a 9100
<teknoprep> ew
<Diablo-D3> not ew
<teknoprep> lol
<Diablo-D3> 9100s are really 8500s
<teknoprep> i remember when the 8500 was hot
<Diablo-D3> see, the 9000 sucked, and all the vendors jumped down ati's gullet
<teknoprep> i have 2 of them still
<Diablo-D3> and they republished the 8500 as the 9100
<Diablo-D3> same exact chip, no changes
<Diablo-D3> so I have a 300/300mhz 9100 /w 128 megs
<teknoprep> the x800xt is insane
<teknoprep> way better then the new 6800gt.. but not when you have 2
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> Im staying away from r300 and up
<teknoprep> why is that
<teknoprep> you don't run windows for anytihng do you?
<Diablo-D3> no dri support
<Diablo-D3> I run windows for windows binary testing
<teknoprep> no games?
<Diablo-D3> no games
<teknoprep> gotta relax sonner or later
<Diablo-D3> I play games in linux
<teknoprep> you play WoW
<teknoprep> Point2Play is pretty nice
<Diablo-D3> nope, I hate blizzard products
<teknoprep> wow, rocks
<Diablo-D3> whats ironic is I know one of the coders behind WoW
<teknoprep> i am quiting eq2 for it
<teknoprep> eq2 is just so ... eq
<teknoprep> and i am sick of waiting around in a game to do stuff
<teknoprep> i just want to have fun not a headache
<Diablo-D3> heh
<teknoprep> point2play owns
<Diablo-D3> Im not really an mmorpg fan
<teknoprep> what you play
<teknoprep> duke nukem
<Diablo-D3> nethack mostly
<Diablo-D3> or snes games in zsnes
<othernoob> meh, i still get the cant find package xorg-driver-fglrx message
<Tm_T> :p
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<teknoprep> lol nethack
<Diablo-D3> lo...l... nethack?
<teknoprep> wtf is nethack
<Diablo-D3> its a usenet hacked version of hack
<othernoob> Diablo-D3 http://pastebin.com/286571
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: did you forget to apt-get update?
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> mplayer owns you
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: OH!
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: you're missing multiverse!
<teknoprep> now i can turn my hdtv computer into a linux box
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: add multiverse after universe on both lines
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: then save, then apt-get update
<othernoob> Diablo-D3 okay, did that, its downloading fglrx now 
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, you play americas army
<Diablo-D3> nope
<othernoob> sudo dpgk -i opera_8.0-20050415.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<othernoob> sudo: dpgk: command not found
<othernoob> why ??
<shogouki> coz dpkg  ...
<Tm_T> heheh
<othernoob> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#dpkgi mmh...
<othernoob> uhm, so how do i install it then ?
<shogouki> dpkg -i
<othernoob> meh.. im blind :/
<othernoob> thanks
<teknoprep> nice
<teknoprep> why opera tho
<teknoprep> why not firefox
<othernoob> i've always been happy with opera
<teknoprep> firefox owns tho
<teknoprep> have you tryed it yet
<teknoprep> its very similar
<othernoob> yea
<teknoprep> but free
<othernoob> well.it's only similar if you add quite a few plugins :)
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> free
<teknoprep> support open source
<teknoprep> doit.. doit now
<othernoob> i support good software, whether it's opensource or not :)
<othernoob> besides, opera is almost free too, i dont mind the ads ;)
<Jormundgand> I clicked "Show Folder" in Firefox, it loaded Nautilus and now I have no xfce4 desktop. How to fix?
<teknoprep> how do install a .deb on my local system with apt-get 
<teknoprep> so it gets the proper dependices
<Jormundgand> Nevermind, fixed it.
<error403> has anybody managed to get vsftpd working under kubuntu, with full read/write access for local users?
<Pupeno> When KDE 3.4.1 comes out, how much time will I have to wait till I get it on kubunto (I don't mean if it takes one week or two for packaging, but, will I be able to just upgrade to it, or will I have to wait for the next kubuntu release) ?
<phxguy> Anyone familiar with Xnest under kubuntu
<phxguy> anyone @ all?
<gabryel> hi everyone
<Tezkah> hi dr gabryel
<gabryel> new here on linux :)
<gabryel> how's going?
<Tezkah> um... I have something to tell you
<Tezkah> Linux... it got cancelled
<gabryel> cancelled?
<gabryel> dont understand
<Tezkah> heh, just kidding
<gabryel> where u from?
<gabryel> me romania
<Tezkah> Canada
<gabryel> wow
<gabryel> nice
<gabryel> u run kubuntu on your computer?
<Tezkah> yep.
<gabryel> for how long u runing kubuntu?
<Liz4rd> blew
<Liz4rd> anyone to talk to?
<gabryel> me
<gabryel> :)
<teknoprep> lol
<gabryel> hahaha
<Liz4rd> :) yay
<Liz4rd> man i'b bored
<gabryel> me too
<Liz4rd> i'm in my school's computer lab
<gabryel> just testing this kubuntu distribution
<Liz4rd> cool
<Liz4rd> i like slackware for now
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> slackware is shit
<Tezkah> the shit?
<gabryel> man i'm new in linux
<teknoprep> slackware is horrible man
<Tezkah> I like the ideas behind slackware
<Tezkah> but I love apt more
<gabryel> just tierd of that windows virus and troian shit
<teknoprep> they have slapt-get
<teknoprep> for slackware
<Liz4rd> well soooory for having a distro liek slackware :(
<teknoprep> and ferret or something
<teknoprep> the ferret
<Liz4rd> and swaret
<teknoprep> yeah
<gabryel> hellooooooooo
<gabryel> can u speak english pls????/
<gabryel> lol
<teknoprep> we are foo
<gabryel> foo??????
<gabryel> what's that?
<gabryel> romania here
<teknoprep> you have to be kidding me
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> foo = fool
<gabryel> damn man
<teknoprep> idiot
<teknoprep> stupid
<gabryel> now i get it
<teknoprep> ok
<gabryel> :)
<teknoprep> but it doesn't mean you are
<teknoprep> i just say it to say it
<gabryel> i'm just crazy
<gabryel> lol
<gabryel> so tek
<gabryel> tell me about this kubuntu stuff in a few words
<teknoprep> its nice
<teknoprep> install it
<Tezkah> or install ubuntu, and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<sun_> hi
<Tezkah> but yes, (k)ubuntu is an awesome distro, taking debian-sid every six months and making it stable and current enough for me
<gabryel> at home i run besides xp a suse 9.1 personal desktop
<Liz4rd> can i apt-get xfce4?
<teknoprep> sure
<teknoprep> dun know how tho
<Liz4rd> cool
<Tezkah> Liz4rd: yeah, just open up kynaptic or synaptic
<Tezkah> it didn't work on mine
<Tezkah> I'm gonna try again today probably
<teknoprep> yes
<teknoprep> mine did
<teknoprep> apt-get install xfce4
<gabryel> what is xfce4?
<Tezkah> XFCE is a very lightweight desktop environment
<gabryel> oh i see
<Tezkah> its said to be a better GNOME than GNOME itself
<gabryel> another question
<gabryel> if i have a rpm kubuntu it will install it without making another operation?
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> i don't know how to answer your question
<gabryel> man
<gabryel> in suse u can install a rpm with a program
<teknoprep> no you can install a program using RPM
<gabryel> u can
<gabryel> in suse
<Tezkah> kubuntu doesn't use RPMs though
<teknoprep> they use .deb
<Tezkah> it uses .deb files
<gabryel> i see
<teknoprep> .deb is like rpm but better
<teknoprep> RPM's have too many problems
<osh> gabryel: have a look at "alien". It's something that installs rpm's on debian. Although a .deb-file is probably better for you.
<Tezkah> for example, if you want to install a program called foo
<teknoprep> i don't like the package management in RPM based distro's
<gabryel> and u can find .deb files on the internet?
<Tezkah> on SuSE you'd go to foo.org, download foo.rpm
<Tezkah> on kubuntu/debian
<Tezkah> you'd type "apt-get install foo"
<Tezkah> it would automagically grab the .deb and install it for you
<gabryel> oh i see
<teknoprep> alien breaks your system
<teknoprep> green gremlins will be found in it
<teknoprep> if you use alien
<gabryel> so
<teknoprep> i tryed to install webmin with alien once.. lol fubar'd the ENTIRE system
<gabryel> can i find those deb files on internet?
<teknoprep> so i just did the tar.gz
<teknoprep> yup
<teknoprep> you can even make them yourself
<Tezkah> gabryel: yes, but you can use repositories, and its much easier
<gabryel> how?
<teknoprep> how bought that shit
<osh> teknoprep: well yes, the potential for fubar'ing is greater but alien is a good tool that has it's uses. Like wine. ;-)
<teknoprep> wouldn't you rather compile wine
<teknoprep> wine is still open source right?
<gabryel> tezkah, what are repositories?
<_osh> teknoprep: I wasn't thinking about the program. I was thinking about the drink... ;-)
<teknoprep> ahh
<Tezkah> gabryel: sort of like vast internet fields of .debs
<Tezkah> apt-get searches them and finds what you're looking for
<buz> is there anyway to have kspread export data as excel sheet?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<teknoprep> buz, no but openoffice can... i don't konw about kspread
<buz> openoffice wont work on my breezy just now
<buz> mhh i decided to boot xp in vmware and try there ;)
<buz> i know i shouldnt be using breezy
<buz> btw is there any place for more current oo2 debs??
<buz> the version in the reps sucks
<eliteforce> hi
<eliteforce> is it possible to install kubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu cd on Ubuntu?
<buz> it should be
<buz> if you can get the cd recognized as repository
<eliteforce> ok ill google
<michelp> can anyone recommend an extremely lightweight diagrammer for ubuntu?  Dia is ok but UML is so baroque, i want pretty boxes and lines with labels
<michelp> i could care less about aggregation vs. delegation
<michelp> even better would be an emacs mode that just drew nice text boxes
<brk3> does anyone know if theres a way to dock apps to a seperate panel?
<buz> how do you mean
<brk3> well just you know the ways apps like amarok dock to the panel, i was wondering is there way to dock them to a seperate panel
<brk3> also, whats the difference between karamba and superkaramba..?
<osh> brk3: karamba and superkaramba are two different programs I believe. They do the same thing though. Only in slightly different ways.
<osh> Why is firefox so dependant on gnome libs btw? That's got to have something to do with the build and not firefox itself. Right?
<Tezkah> the Firefox Linux port?
<osh> Tezkah: The one in the repos. There are lots of libs installed if you do an apt-get install mozilla-firefox.
<Tezkah> yeah, if you install the binary does it require those libraries?
<osh> Tezkah: The one from mozilla.org? No. Probably not. But the binary there could be statically linked I assume?
<Tezkah> yeah, would it fail to install without those libraries?
<Tezkah> I know there is a QT firefox thing being worked on
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tezkah> http://dot.kde.org/1094924433/
<brk3> osh: ya its really annoying. but if you install the binary from the mozilla site you dont need any of the gnome libs :)
<uniq> anyone got problems with kopete+msn today? 
<brk3> osh: just found out. superkaramba is 10 times better than karamba :)
<Tezkah> megakarumba is 1024 times better
<allee> uniq: see debian bug #309745
<brk3> Tezkah: no really, i just ran it and got this really cool setup screen
<brk3> really nice
<brk3> oh, by the way no ideas on the docking no?
<Tezkah> I was making a joke...
<brk3> oops
<Tezkah> no idea, you have one system tray
<Tezkah> I don't know if you could split it up
<uniq> allee: thanks.
<osh> Tezkah: I wonder if there's any more recent news than the one you linked to. A native firefox would be good.
<brk3> would be nice if you could
<Tezkah> oh man I had a dream about computers in the future
<othernoob> where can i get drivers for an audigy 2 ?
<brk3> osh: the gtk-qt theme and plastikfox theme does a brill job of making it look native
<Tezkah> they were exactly like the comnputers of today, except the ones I saw had both KDE widgets and a start menu
<KaiL_> othernoob: they are default installed :)
<osh> brk3: But if I install from the mozilla site then I don't have the version control that apt-get gives me. I enjoy that. I was curious of why the package was built depending so heavily on gnome since it could probably be done without it.
<KaiL_> ..but the card is set to digital output as default, so open kmix (the speaker icon in the paket), go to the second tab and disable digital output
<brk3> osh: ya i really wonder why they did that
<brk3> maybe we could report it
<osh> brk3: Feel free. :-)
<Tezkah> osh: free as in beer?
* osh is evaluating kubuntu. There are a few quirks already. Kynaptic is not as good as synaptic. Not by a longshot. Firefox is more gnome than it should be. My latest upgrade offed my desktop settings... Perhaps that was just me doing weird stuff to the repos though.
<Tm_T> ehh
<buz> mhh you can use synaptic you know
<Tezkah> did you install gtk-qt-engine?
<buz> or kpackage
<buz> i agree, kynaptic sucks
<Tm_T> osh: about firefox, no it's not gnome, it's GTK
<brk3> it will be improved though
<brk3> we just have to patient
<brk3> Tm_T: eh yes it is
<aseigo> bah.. *ynaptic sucks.
<othernoob> KaiL: thanks :)
<Tm_T> brk3: nope
<osh> Tm_T: Right. Firefox is GTK-dependant. Not gnome. My bad.
<brk3> it depends on loads of the gnome-livs
<brk3> *libs
<Tm_T> brk3: so?
<aseigo> neither the s nor k version of it is ready for prime time. 
<aseigo> it's trivial to hang them during updates, the UIs of both are non-trivial ... bleh
<brk3> yes but the build we're talking about depends on gnome-lics
<brk3> damn :)
<brk3> *libs
<Tm_T> blah
<osh> Oh, and acx_pci won't accept WEP. :-/
<osh> And before I get kicked for complaining let me just say that kubuntu is one of the better distros I've tried. :-)
* Tm_T is seeking more graphics to tweak
<Tm_T> hmm, I edited kmenu side image, I made my own backgtound, kicker background, icons and couple splash screens..
<Tm_T> hmm, what else I should edit :)
<brk3> osh: theres a few things that do need to be ironed out, but its the best distro ive ever used, no going back here ;)
<osh> Hmm? Kdevelop isn't part of kubuntu?
<brk3> Tm_T: amarok theme :)
<Pupeno> When KDE 3.4.1 comes out, how much time will I have to wait till I get it on kubunto (I don't mean if it takes one week or two for packaging, but, will I be able to just upgrade to it, or will I have to wait for the next kubuntu release) ?
<buz> wait for the next
<osh> brk3: I agree. There are a few quirks. Perhaps I should get a bugzilla account and start complaining there instead... ;-)
<brk3> osh: no.. but in fairness most people dont code so it makes sense to have it as an option
<Pupeno> buz: that is, 6 months ?
<buz> i'm not sure whether there will be a 3.4.1 even
<buz> mhh october i think
<Tm_T> brk3: hmm, I already made my own splash, maybe that's next, thanks :)
<brk3> osh: well to be honest the only thing that annoys me is kynaptic
<brk3> apart from that couldnt be better :)
<Tm_T> Pupeno: 3.4.1 will be asap in hoary repositories
<osh> brk3: But kdevelop isn't even in the repos is it? Perhaps in multiverse?
<buz> Tm_T you sure?
<Tm_T> I am
<buz> i thought hoary wont get any non security upgrades
<brk3> osh: it is - you must need to add some sources
<Tm_T> osh: I think it is in multiverse
<morten> YO!
<brk3> eh.. yo!
<Tm_T> hullo
<osh> morten: OI!
<Tm_T> heh, danish fellows
<morten> yeehaa, Denmark is rock 'n Roll
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> it's too south :/
<morten> It's too south ???? I think it's too north
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> morten: I'm from finland ;)
<Tm_T> maybe that explains
<morten> Ahh, the home of..... That rock band.... who only made one good song
<buz> yeah finland has some of the best metal bands
<Tm_T> I was impressed how well danish icehockey team played in IIHF WC this year
<morten> I think we did horrible... comapred to last time we played
<osh> Tm_T: Actually it's in "universe". I found it. =)
<Tm_T> osh: oh, ok, :)
<Tm_T> morten: hmm, what kind of band?
<morten> ..... I can't remember... I just know they had one international hit last summer...
<osh> morten: That "Freestyler" thingy?
<Tm_T> haha
<morten> ahhh.. they are cool as well...
<Tm_T> morten: you know 22-Pistepirkko?
<morten> nope... Right now the only music i listen to is OASIS!!!!
<Tm_T> haha
<morten> and damn they rock!
<Tm_T> hmm, they're ok, too pop to me though
<morten> ... too pop?? They ARE Rock 'n Roll!
<Tm_T> morten: well, not for me
<morten> Heard their new album ?
<Tm_T> hmm, yeah
<Tm_T> and most of their older aswell
<morten> I think it's brilliant...
<morten> and then the Gallagher family is simply way to cool...
<Tm_T> hmm, I still stick with Uriah Heep, The Who and the others ;p
<morten> I prefer Oasis, U2, Live and some others :P
<Tm_T> heh, poprock :)
<morten> btw, did anyone of you know that Novell once had a prof. cycling team... or atleast there have once been a cycling team called Novell
<Tezkah> speaking of which, new Oasis album
<Tezkah> listening to it now =)
<Tezkah> ... don't believe the truth
<morten> no 1,2,5,7,8,10 and 11 rocks
<buz> i've always thought novell got the first name of netware totally wrong
<buz> wetware would have been much better for marketing
<morten> I'm actually going to the oasis concert in copenhagen in little under a month
<buz> friend of mine was in milano
<buz> i never particularly liked oasis
<buz> tho the interviews generally are pretty "funny"
<morten> bunk funk MC or what the hell was the name of that "freestyler band" ?
<buz> boom funk i think
<Tm_T> bombfunk mc's
<Tm_T> =)
<morten> Indeed.... specially the ones with Liam... he's soo fucked up :P
<Tm_T> hahaha x)
<buz> like the one where he wished blur to die of aids
<morten> :D
<buz> i i were famous, i'd be giving much the same interviews
<morten> I once read an interview where he tell that he have given Noels boy instructions how he should aim for Noels knees instead of the ball
<morten> that family is simply too fucked up  -  which makes them soo cool!
<buz> ROTFL
<buz> better aim for the knees than THE balls
<morten> hehe,  yeah okay :P
<morten> ...and incase you didnt see today stage of Giro d'Italia I can tell you that Ivan Bass of Team CSC is in the leaders jersey...
<osh> what's the name of that multiple-desktops-applet? It got nuked when I upgraded.
<Tezkah> right click - add -> applet
<Tezkah> workspace ?
<osh> Tezkah: No workspace there. Sorry.
<Tezkah> ah... I'm not on KDE right now
<buz> osh: pager
<osh> buz: No pager either. 
<buz> mhh thats weird
<buz> to what did you upgrade
<osh> buz: Well. I fiddled a bit with the repos. Then did an upgrade. Then changed some more and another upgrade so I'm not really sure. I don't have anything on the box so I could just reinstall everything.
<osh> buz: it was a normal dist-upgrade though.
<buz> did you perchance add breezy repositories?
<buz> or even debian ones
<osh> buz: I just uncommented stuff in the sources.list so I don't think so. But again, I'm not really sure.
<buz> probably not then
<buz> its kinda weird
<buz> did you start from hoary?
<osh> buz: Yep.
<buz> mhh there was a problem like that before hoary
<buz> but i dont think it should have happened after the release
<osh> buz: I probably added universe and multiverse too though.
<buz> if you really DID start from the release
<buz> and not  prerelease
<buz> universe and multiverse should be fine
<osh> buz: I got it from the link on kubuntu.org just 2-3 days ago so I don't think it's the prerelease.
<buz> na it should be the release then
<buz> weird
<buz> well if you can reinstall, that's probably easiest
<buz> its kinda winwoes like but still true ;)
<osh> buz: I'm still evaluating so I don't mind. :-)
<Ghetek> how do i uninstall open office1 and install openoffice2
<Tezkah> if openoffice2 in the repositories yet?
<steffenstrobel> Tezkah: yes
<Tezkah> does it show up as the newest version, or a new kind of package?
<steffenstrobel> apt-cache search openoffice shows openoffice.org and openoffice.org2
<Tezkah> ah
<Tezkah> so you'd uninstall openoffice.org
<Tezkah> and then install openoffice.org2
<Tezkah> easy as pie
<Diablo-D3> erm
<Ghetek> apt-get uninstall?
<Tezkah> is it 'remove'?
<Tezkah> man apt-get I guess
<Diablo-D3> remove
<steffenstrobel> remove ;-)
<Diablo-D3> btw, I dont think you can uninstall openoffice.org
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop both require it
<steffenstrobel> but you can have both installed
<Diablo-D3> yes you can
<Ghetek> damn
<Diablo-D3> however, openoffice.org 2 is considered unstable
<Ghetek> i will just have both and make new folder menues for each
<Diablo-D3> as its not really 2, but just 1.9
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: but it should be possible to remove openoffice.org with dpkg, or not?
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: ... no.
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: <Diablo-D3> ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop both require it
<Ghetek> ok im installing openoffice2
<Ghetek> do you think i should also dl the kde plugins for it
<Diablo-D3> Ghetek: you should
<Ghetek> ok
<Ghetek> thanks
<Ghetek> oooh!
<Ghetek> i will make a script for it and put it on the forums
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: is it not possible to tell dpkg/apt-get to ignore depencys?
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: ... that would be quite stupid.
<Diablo-D3> they're dependancies for a reason
<Diablo-D3> you can uninstall those packages too, btw, but then you may break future upgrades of your desktop
<Diablo-D3> ergo, its a very bad idea to do so
<steffenstrobel> i know, i would just clarify that it IS possible to remove it without removing kubuntu-desktop
<Ghetek> :-/
<Diablo-D3> last time I noticed kubuntu-desktop requires openoffice
<Diablo-D3> yup, I just checked, it does
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: i don't know if it requires openoffice.org but as we said before it is possible to remove openoffice.org without removing kubuntu-desktop, but you're right it should not be done ;-)
* osh noted that firefox depends quite much on gtk.
* steffenstrobel noted that firefox looks like crap in kde ;-)
<Ghetek> how do i apt get stuff with wildcards?
<Ghetek> this is what i want to do "apt-get install "openoffice.org2""
<buz> steffenstrobel: get a better theme for it
<osh> steffenstrobel: It's the GTK-widgets you see. 
<buz> plastikfox or some such
<Ghetek> i mean *openoffice.org2*
<buz> mine looks very nearly like a kde app save for the dialogs
<buz> but the base ui is just fine
<steffenstrobel> buz: plastikfox doesn't exist in universe :-(
<buz> makes sense
<buz> look in the theme repository ;)
<steffenstrobel> url?
<buz> tools -> themes -> get new themes
<steffenstrobel> ah ok
<buz> i have plastikfox crystal svg
<buz> looks nearly perfectly like a plastik app
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: nope, its not
<Diablo-D3> Ill brb
<buz> which is how the rest of my desktop is styled
* steffenstrobel is currently installing firefox
* osh too.
<osh> What other "killer apps" would you suggest for a fresh install of kubuntu?
<Ghetek> kde-amusement
<osh> Ghetek: What's that?
<Ghetek> kdetoys
<Ghetek> lots of games and toys
<Ghetek> :)
<Ghetek> all work and no play...
<osh> Ghetek: Not exactly what I was looking for. Any other hints?
<Ghetek> wine
<Ghetek> gimp\
<Ghetek> if you have a nice video card
<Ghetek> celestia
<osh> Ghetek: What's celestia?
* steffenstrobel notices that kubuntu uses firefox 1.0.2 and addons.mozilla.org requires 1.0.4 :-(
<buz> shouldnt matter
<buz> the plugin interface for 1.0.x is stable
<Ghetek> celestia is a universe map in 3d
* steffenstrobel downloads plastikfox elsewhere ;-)
<bisley> steffenstrobel you can use ubuntuforums repository
<bisley> it has mozilla-firefox 1.0.4~5.04ubp1+1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<osh> Is there something similar to http://packages.qa.debian.org for (k)ubuntu? 
* steffenstrobel now has firefox 1.0.2 running with plastikfox theme ;-)
<osh> bisley: What repos are those?
<bisley> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<bisley> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<steffenstrobel> bisley: i'm using ppc so i don't think that ubuntuforums could help ;-)
<steffenstrobel> or are they offering ppc packages?
<osh> bisley: It'll work for me. =)
<osh> bisley: Thanks.
<bisley> :)
<bisley> steffenstrobel no idea
<steffenstrobel> bisley: no problem ;-) firefox 1.0.2 works here
<steffenstrobel> it now look a lot better ;-) but native qt is always nicer
<bisley> steffenstrobel you can use it :)
<buz> sure
<bisley> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-backports/main/
<buz> but it still beats konqueror if you ask me
<bisley> # binary-amd64/
<bisley> # binary-i386/
<bisley> # binary-powerpc/
<steffenstrobel> great
<myghetek> how do i open openoffice and openoffice2 in a way that lets me choose what type of document i want after the program is open. like an office menu
* steffenstrobel is now adding ubuntuforums reposity and will be installing firefox 1.0.4
<steffenstrobel> i now have ubuntuforums (2 two links that you posted here) in my sources.list did an apt-get update and after that apt-get install mozilla-firefox and it tells me that it already has the newest version installed!?
<steffenstrobel> myghetek: open the kmenu editor and you'll see ;-) -> oocalc oowriter etc..
<myghetek> i know
<myghetek> i just want like a task launcher but the oo guys just told me that there isnt one
<myghetek> its ok
<myghetek> thanks anyway
<steffenstrobel> ok ;-)
<myghetek> g2g tty all later
<steffenstrobel> bisley: how can i see what version of firfox is ubuntuforums offering for ppc?
<Shadowki1> Greetings
<osh> Hmm. Ubuntuforums claims to have Firefox1.0.4 but the themes&extensions tells me to upgrade to 1.0.4. What's up with that?
<amu> steffenstrobel: first advise do not use such backports, you dont know how did it, if there are backdoors in the soft whatever, 2nd. if you use them, your system could handle the things different compared to a original kubuntu system, 3rd, you probably get no security updates from there 
* steffenstrobel is now removing ubuntuforums reposity ;-) -> now it's not too late
* steffenstrobel is now only using official ubuntu reposities!
<StR> hi there..
<amu> steffenstrobel: good :) 
<steffenstrobel> amu: perhaps i will compile firefox from source, we'll see ;-)
<amu> also no good idea, you have to watch security for Firefox and his depends very carefull for yourself :)
<StR> breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun  <-- and now because of the fonts
<yahalom> i just installed a 20 GB HD with kubuntu with no eye candy, totally stripped down, and am putting it into a celeron 500 MHZ 65 MB RAM, will that work?
<yahalom> kernel is 386
<steffenstrobel> amu: thats no problem, i'm usually very much behind security, but i thought that ubuntuforums is some kind of official...
<steffenstrobel> has someone of you also sometimes strage yellow/green artefacts in kde with transparency/shaddow turned on?
<amu> yahalom: should work 
<Diablo-D3> yahalom: thats not problem
<Diablo-D3> yahalom: but you might wanna grab another 64 megs of memory
<StR> I have problems with my ram... Xorg and KDE eats my full 512M of ram...
<amu> steffenstrobel: nope it isnt, we only have archive.ubuntu.com  
<Diablo-D3> StR: thats unlikely.
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: he shouldnt be using transparency anyhow
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: it even warns you that it may be broken
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: i know, it looks great, but i sometimes have these yellow/green artefacts and now i want to know if only i have them or if it's a common problem
<Diablo-D3> It warns you its broken for a reason, you know
<yahalom> Diablo-D3, i'd love too man, they have no cash :(
<yahalom> if it works slow, well then their win98 also did
<Diablo-D3> yahalom: yeah, really, kde is going to outperform win98
<Diablo-D3> and win2k
<StR> Diablo-D3: really... I have my 512M used with kde+xorg+firefox...
<Diablo-D3> and xp like 10 times over
<Diablo-D3> StR: firefox.
<Diablo-D3> StR: that, and you probably didnt subtract cached from your used memory
<yahalom> the only issue i'm having is that i cant play an mpeg movie from a cd. it says it can only play local files
<\sh> kreezy i hear u coming
<\sh> ;)
<amu> steffenstrobel: yep, got those yellow borders also, better dont use tanspartency for now 
<Diablo-D3> yahalom: weird.
<yahalom> Diablo-D3, that is with kaffeine
<yahalom> Diablo-D3, could it be kaffeine?
<Diablo-D3> yahalom: possibly
<StR> Diablo-D3: nope... the cache is still there.. but when it gets the full full full 512.. then it starts with the swaping.. and it does not free the ram...
<Diablo-D3> StR: gah, then its firefox
<Diablo-D3> firefox can be especially stupid at times
<Diablo-D3> either that, or you're just running quite a lot of shit
<steffenstrobel> amu: thanks for the info, i will probably turn transparency off becaus its really slooooooooooooow too ;-)
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: its slow on all platforms, btw
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: and that will probably not change! ;-) But the artefacts will hopefully be gone in future versions...
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: that will change, actually
<amu> steffenstrobel: see http://amu.debian.net/tmp/snapshot3.png
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: the speed or the artefacts
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: both
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: Xati, which is the gl-using kdrive-based X server, does it fast and good looking
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: except, of course, its a prototype, and not meant for everyday use
<steffenstrobel> amu: that's it ;-)
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: also with Mobility Randeon 7000?
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: I think its meant for r200 only
<Diablo-D3> like I said, its a prototype
<Diablo-D3> its not something you want to use
<steffenstrobel> Diablo-D3: that wouldn't matter, i'm always using dev/alpha/beta/unstable/experimental versions ;-)
<Diablo-D3> steffenstrobel: ... it doesnt even support glx.
<steffenstrobel> at least on this system
<Diablo-D3> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots] 
<Diablo-D3> er
<Diablo-D3> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<Diablo-D3> look at the videos there
<steffenstrobel> i know them ;-)
<steffenstrobel> looks nice
<Diablo-D3> yeah, and thats using Xgl, not any normal X server
<steffenstrobel> but i think you'll be throwing around your windows all the time
<Diablo-D3> I would
<Diablo-D3> everytime I move it
<steffenstrobel> and the greatest thing is that he used a shared memory graphics card
<Diablo-D3> ie, peice of crap
<steffenstrobel> yes
<Diablo-D3> yeah, the actual effect doesnt need any real power
<steffenstrobel> and even with this crap it's fast
<Diablo-D3> (which confuses the hell out of most people)
<hans_> does anyone know how to isntall a lexmark allinone x74?
<Diablo-D3> hans_: does it support postscript?
<hans_> dunno what postscript is sry
<Diablo-D3> if you dont know what it is, then your printer most likely doesnt know it
<Diablo-D3> hans_: quite a few lexmark printers are not supported in linux
<hans_> i downloaded something with ghostscript for my printer
<Diablo-D3> hans_: because lexmark refuses to tell us how their printers work, and we cannot support them without that information
<hans_> :(
<Diablo-D3> I suggest you call up lexmark and complain
<Diablo-D3> Infact, thats why I got rid of a lexmark printer someone gave me, it cant be used under Linux
<hans_> ill try
<Diablo-D3> now, any Lexmark printer that supports postscript works fine
<Diablo-D3> but most, especially the cheap ones, done
<Diablo-D3> *don't
<hans_> is postscript something like ghostscript?
<Diablo-D3> ... sort of
<Diablo-D3> ghostscript is a software postscript interpreter
<Diablo-D3> CUPS uses it for printers that don't understand postscript
<hans_> ok thx
* steffenstrobel now has transparency/shaddows turned off and now the kubuntu ppc system is again fast as hell ;-)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> maybe anybody use knoda ?
* steffenstrobel can't believe how fast the system now is...
<Kejk_PL> hello, what make that system speed boost?
<Kejk_PL> I haven't received it, I just connected
<steffenstrobel> Kejk_PL: Transparency/Shaddows turned of! But the default is turned off!
<Kejk_PL> OK, thanks ;-)
<Kejk_PL> I have used composite with KDE - VERY instalable
<Kejk_PL> */unstable
<steffenstrobel> Kejk_PL: yes, did you also get yellow/green artefacts?
<Kejk_PL> Xorg crash ;-)
<Kejk_PL> I have weird shadows on 'K'-menu
<steffenstrobel> Kejk_PL: composite in my x.org conf file works without problems, but transparency/shaddows in kde slows the system down and sometimes makes yellow/green artefacts...
<Kejk_PL> system was quite fast, I had to add ReanderAccel On to xorg.conf
<steffenstrobel> what graphics card are you using?
<Kejk_PL> steffenstrobel, but I haven't tested it for long time - after 5 or 6 X crash it was annoying 
<Kejk_PL> nVidia FX 5200
<Kejk_PL> cheapest FX available :)
<kkathman> hey all and greetings from New York :)
<billytwowilly> lol. anakin became darth vader. Who would have thought?
<steffenstrobel> ok, i have a mobility randeon 7500 and there is no acceleration avaible :-(
<nmorse> hello kkathman
<kkathman> hey nmorse :)
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: greetings from munich!
<kkathman> howdy steffenstrobel !
<Kejk_PL> steffenstrobel, I heard about it, because of good driver I've chosen nvida
<billytwowilly> everyone: greetings from Canada eh?
<Kejk_PL> and form Poland too ;-)
<kkathman> im not normally from New York, just traveling on business :)
<steffenstrobel> Kejk_PL: my next pc will have no ati, that's sure
#kubuntu 2005-05-27
<billytwowilly> I'm normally from Canada...
<Kejk_PL> steffenstrobel, hehe, thats the point why ATI should release better drivers :)
<steffenstrobel> Kejk_PL: full ack
<kkathman> the "lower" ATI stuff works clean, its just the higher, multi-function boards that are a little lacking in support
<billytwowilly> The sad thing is that it's a delayed response. ATI's drivers are starting to get better, but they won't feel the loss of customers until later when their drivers are better...
<Kejk_PL> tomorrow I will repleace Debian with Kubuntu :D
<gsuveg> kkathman: are you irc on business travel ?
<kkathman> billytwowilly well, keep in mind, most of them arent thinking alot about Linux either that much. Thats not where they make their money :)
<Tm_T> kkathman o/
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: what times is it currently in nyc?
<Kejk_PL> kkathman, indeed
<kkathman> with all the changes in the XP operating system, they have enough to keep up with that :)
<kkathman> Tm_T o/
<billytwowilly> changes in xp?
<kkathman> steffenstrobel its 6:05 here
<steffenstrobel> am?
<steffenstrobel> or pm
<kkathman> no pm
<kkathman> Tm_T how goes it today?
<billytwowilly> 2 hours later than here. Guess which province I'm in.
<Kejk_PL> billytwowilly, new serve pack, new problems (always the same)
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, I'm little bit confused, but ok
<steffenstrobel> kkathman: thanks! in munich it's 00:06
<kkathman> confused?
<kkathman> billytwowilly hmm..manitoba?  or Sask ??
<billytwowilly> 6 minutes after midnight
<billytwowilly> kkathman: alberta.
<kkathman> ahh off by one
<Tm_T> 0107 here
<steffenstrobel> billytwowilly: yes
<nmorse> Six minutes after midnight?
<billytwowilly> 00:06
<kkathman> billytwowilly been to both Calgary and Baanf (sp)  very nice there :)
<nmorse> It's like 5 pm here in Oklahoma
<kkathman> and Edmonton , too 
<billytwowilly> kkathman: thanks, I'm in Edmonton;) Calgary is cowtown and it sucks;)
<kkathman> lol
<nmorse> Did a gigantic rift open up between New York, Canada, and the Midwest?
* billytwowilly polishes off the old city rivalry
<nmorse> Calgary people claim it is a cowtown too
<kkathman> nmorse we're almost neighbors, I live in North Texas
<nmorse> Eastern OK
<nmorse> Calgary's festival is supposed to be something else, though
<nmorse> I love Canada
<kkathman> thats where the Calgary Stampede is every year
<kkathman> big event
<nmorse> That's what it's called
<nmorse> Knew a girl from there once
<kkathman> yeo
<billytwowilly> yah, that's where cowtown comes from;)
<nmorse> Ironically I met her in California
<kkathman> Tm_T why confused?
<billytwowilly> A place full of hicks and their cows
<kkathman> They call Fort Worth, Texas cowtown also
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, maybe I should sleep more =)
<kkathman> Tm_T sleep....goood :)
<nmorse> Texas is about 6 inches from the sun though
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> nah...not that bad
<nmorse> Their Six Flags have water and fans going constantly to keep people alive
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> but its a great place in the winter :)
<nmorse> It's not the heat that gets you, it's the complete lack of humidity
<Tm_T> Uriah Heep - Love Machine
<nmorse> You wither like in the desert
<Tm_T> yes, that's me ;p
<kkathman> nmorse....well in some parts of Texas its low humidity...where I am..average humidity is around 55%
<nmorse> I don't know about Texas in winter, either
<nmorse> No snow, still cold
<nmorse> It's just like South Carolina where I grew up
<kkathman> its not cold much here...not like in Canada :)
<nmorse> I like Canada though
<nmorse> Free music downloads, because you pay the tax
<kkathman> Oh So Carolina is very humid yes...down in Houston its very humid also
<nmorse> Legalized weed, few homicides a year
<nmorse> Canada has a lot going for it
<smouche> can't complain about the weather in this neck of the woods today, eh kkathman?
<kkathman> very nice here today smouche
<gdh> What true geek gives a shit about the weather? :)
<smouche> how you doin' up there in Sleepy Hollow?
<kkathman> traffic was pretty bad tho from Newark esp around the GW Bridge
<nmorse> In 1988, the US had 11,000 homicides involving firearms, just firearms
<kkathman> doing ok...its very nice up here
<nmorse> In the same year Canada had 38
<nmorse> 30-freaking-8
<kkathman> We in Texas are doing our best to fix that problem :)
<gdh> http://www.chicagocrime.org/ - very cool but as per google maps, needs Firefox, etc.
<nmorse> The most notorious serial killer in Canadian history doesn't qualify as a real serial killer
<billytwowilly> nmorse: to quote a prof of comp sci linked on slashdot a while ago "Many of the problems with dismal performance in math and science is because of americas struggles with a large underclass"
<kkathman> nmorse we call it the death penalty and we use it... If you kill someone in Texas, we kill you back.
<billytwowilly> nmorse: Thats also likely the reason for the gun problems. Oh yah, and any hick with more than 1 tooth can buy one;)
<nmorse> With a fast lane having been put in lately
<kkathman> yep...express lane
<nmorse> And in Texas, you can shoot a robber who's running away, but only if you doubt you'll ever see him again
<billytwowilly> kkathman: but you guys use the death penalty in a dumb way. It's more expensive to kill the person that to lock him up for life.
<gdh> Gandhi said 'If we take an eye for an eye, we will all end up blind' =)
<kkathman> you kill someone and you got 3 witnesses...you go straight to the gurney
<smouche> hence, kkathman, the amazingly low homicide rate in Texas.  Gosh, one wonders why you have anyone on death row at all down there, given it's such a deterrent.
<billytwowilly> kkathman: pull a china nad kill the dude two weeks after he is convicted
<kkathman> gdh ghandi was an idiot
<kkathman> billytwowilly dont I wish
<nmorse> That Canadian serial killer only killed two people
<gdh> heh :)
<billytwowilly> The death penaly isn't a deterent.
<kkathman> but hey... everyone's deserving of a trial..but then...screw that appeals crap if you are dead to rights I say
<smouche> of course it's not; exactly my point
<kkathman> billytwowilly but its a drain on the economy to keep them around
<kkathman> billytwowilly rehab doesnt work either, so...there ya go
<nmorse> It costs less to kill people in most states than keep them for life
* billytwowilly should point out he thinks the death penalty is dumb  because it is impossible to be certain someone killed the other person.
<smouche> basing a decision on whether or not to kill people on economic expedience is itself homicidal.
<nmorse> Here in Adair County, you kill someone, you spend 6 months in jail (if any time at all) and pay a fine (if you pay anything)
<billytwowilly> kkathman: my point was that it is too expensive to kill people. It's cheaper to keep them around.
<kkathman> billytwowilly dont be silly...if you have people that testify that they shot someone...its probably certain that they did
<kkathman> not true
<smouche> kkathman, you are so amazingly naive on that, I'm sorry
<kkathman> the cost of a drug cocktain is uhmmm... around 5.50
<smouche> eyewitness testimony is notoriously unreliable.
<billytwowilly> kkathman: it is true. Just for the appeals costs and court costs. Forget about prison time for 12 years.
<nmorse> Texas doesn't really do appeals
<kkathman> thats what Im saying!!  Get an express lane :)
<nmorse> They kind of shrug and say "You're convicted. Shut up and die!"
<smouche> we have to settle for it for conviction, fine, but it's too thin a reed to base a decision to kill on.
<nmorse> Oh probably, smouche
<nmorse> Just like a Real ID card is a stupid idea
<kkathman> shrug...well I hope no one you know, smouche, every gets murdered
<nmorse> Tell America that
<billytwowilly> kkathman: eyewitness are really unreliable. A couple years ago I saw a car accident and could have sworn there were 3 cars and the middle one was red and the grey one at the back ran into the first two. After looking at the accident scene I noticed there was a whole other red car in the middle;)
<smouche> kkathman, now you're just being absurd.
<billytwowilly> kkathman: I asked the cops about it and they said it happens like that all the time.
<nmorse> Yep, time to move to Canada
<nmorse> No need to get shot here with crazies like kkathman around
<kkathman> shrug...its here to stay, so we live with it :)
<kkathman> hey!!!
<smouche> It's because I want a lower murder rate that I want rational strategies against crime, not emotive appeals to everyone's most violent urges
<kkathman> Im getting a little tired of the name calling now
<nmorse> Texas was the first state to committ a triple execution by electric chair
<smouche> what name?
<nmorse> With a Texan (not really, he went to Yale and crap) in the White House, I worry
<smouche> ah well, too bad.
<nmorse> Indeed.
<billytwowilly> nmorse: triple execution? Did they have the guys hooked up in serial or something??
<nmorse> I have no idea how it worked, but it was televised I think
<billytwowilly> lol.  I would hate to be the guy on the end getting the least current.
<billytwowilly> people = big resistors
<nmorse> Yeah, they do
<nmorse> But not if the current loops, really
<nmorse> We tried an experiment in physics along those lines
<nmorse> You can still shock the machine with the same voltage that came out of it
<nmorse> and curren
<nmorse> s/curren/current
<nmorse> A lovely part of being water based creatures, really
<nmorse> and a circuit like that is a short circuit anyway
<nmorse> Running from a to b to c to a
<smouche> well, I hope kkathman gets over it.  He could have just bitched us out for being off topic, and changed the subject.
<hans_> is there a goog ftp server prog with a frontend?
<billytwowilly> gftp
<billytwowilly> kbear
<billytwowilly> gftp is like ws-ftp for windows
<billytwowilly> but better
<billytwowilly> kbear is strange but kde centric
<nmorse> Server program?
<hans_> is that a ftp server or client?
<nmorse> Like an ftp server with a graphical frontend for configuring it?
<billytwowilly> client
<hans_> yeah like bulletproof ftp server on windows
<nmorse> Hmmm.
<billytwowilly> you want a gui server?
<billytwowilly> I dunno if they make that...
<billytwowilly> you might be able to get a web frontend for a command line server or soemthing.
<nmorse> There's probably a frontend for one
<nmorse> Hang on
<nmorse> You know, like Klamav for clamav
<billytwowilly> the idea of a gui ftp server is kinda wrong.
<billytwowilly> better to have the server run as a daemon
<nmorse> Found it
<nmorse> No, billytwowilly
<nmorse> It's a normal daemon with a frontend for configuring it
<nmorse> It's called pureadmin, hans_
<hans_> is it with a grafical fontend?
<hans_> oh yes u wrote it ;:P
<nmorse> That's the graphical frontend for pure-ftpd
<hans_> thx
<nmorse> Hang on though, and tell me if it's what you need after you get it installed
<hans_> ok ill do that
<nmorse> Hmm, for some reason, I can't start pure-ftpd on my box. It claims address is already in use, and nmap confirms that, but it's not another pure-ftpd instance
<nmorse> Hmm, inetd is running
<nmorse> Hmm, inetd is in fact running pure-ftpd
<nmorse> But perhaps pureadmin can only deal with virtual-users
<nmorse> No, nevermind, it's working
<nmorse> Both are
<nmorse> Maybe I should begin writing my monologue in a text file, so I sound less like an idiot
<nmorse> The I can just paste the lines with the problem and solution
<nmorse> and fix typos like then being spelled the
<Pupeno-> hello
<Pupeno-> How much space does Ubuntu need for an initial installation (for a trial, if I like it, I'll be able to give it more space) ? is 2GB enough ?
<Pupeno-> Kubuntu I mean.
<Tezkah> hmm, I installed GNOIME and stuff
<Tezkah> and my home is 2.7GB out of the space allocated
<Tezkah> plus swap
<Pupeno-> Tezkah: and the total ?
<Tezkah> hmm
<Tezkah> ah, I forgot I could check on Windows here
<Tezkah> right now I have 3,251.5 of 9562.1 MB used on /
<Pupeno-> mh ?
<Tezkah> and 447mb of SWAP
<Tezkah> I honestly dont know if you can fit it all within 2GB
<Tezkah> you might want to try the liveCD first?
<gabryel> tezkah u still here?
<gabryel> :)
<Pupeno-> Tezkah, I've tried the livecd already, but I need a longer period to really try it, having it installed.
<Tezkah> yep
<Tezkah> ah, yeah. Id be afraid of running out of space
<Pupeno-> ok, I'll try to make more space then.
<gabryel> pupeno if u run on windows try VmWare and install there ur linux to eval
<_tony> Where can I grab kubuntu-desktop via Apt-get, aside from my CD?
<Tezkah> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<Tezkah> did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<_tony> What should be in there? I have all the defaults, plus the universe
<Pupeno-> gabryel: no, I don't run windows, I'm currently running Gentoo, it's on a 10GB partition and the rest of my HD (110GB) is my home. I don't want to touch my home, so, I need to shrink the Gentoo partition to leave space for kubuntu, but I want to leave a usable Gentoo (for work, just in case).
<_tony> but it asks for the CD
<Tezkah> are they uncommented?
<_tony> Yes
<Tezkah> ah, have you tried commenting out the CD?
<gabryel> oh i see
<_tony> Hmm. Ill do that!
<_tony> lol
<gabryel> how is gentoo comparing with kubuntu?
<_tony> Well, Gentoo uses FreeBSD ports style software getting
<_tony> Slightly different FS..
<_tony> But you can use KDE just the same
<_tony> very few differences
<gabryel> i'm asking cuz i'm new with linux
<Tezkah> Gentoo is a source oriented distro
<gabryel> and i want to have more oppinions
<gabryel> :)
<gabryel> if this is not bothering
<Tezkah> so a lot of the complaints coming from it are that you spend a lot of time compiling things
<_tony> Well, you just use Make Install for ./usr/ports
<nmorse> Gentoo is nice if you like simplicity, learning and don't mind compile times
<_tony>  /usr/ports*
<Pupeno-> gabryel: Gentoo is not for newbies, is for people that knows what they are doing and whan to tune and tweak in a poweful way.
<nmorse> Debian and Ubuntu/Kubuntu by inheritance, are simple for the most part, but use the horrible SysV init system
<nmorse> Though apt-get more than makes up for that
<gabryel> well, my complaine about linux is about installing things and programs
<nmorse> Debian also reigns supreme in supported architectures and easiest software installation
<gabryel> ya, if u know hwo to doit
<Pupeno-> Tezkah: that's not my complaint, I don't mind compiling everything if it just worked... the problme is when it doesn't work, when you have to spend time configuring stuff that can be pre-configured nicely (for example, in kubunto I just plug my camera and it appears on the desktop, in Gentoo it's a pain).
<nmorse> and most software in one distro
<Pupeno-> gabryel: technically, that makes no sense because Linux is a kernel, so it doesn't play any role on installing 'other' programs.
<gabryel> man
<Pupeno-> gabryel: if you had problems installing programs, it is more a distribution problem. What problems did you have ?
<gabryel> i told u i'm new with this stuff
<nmorse> I'd say if you complain about the way other distros install software, you really should try Debian
<Tezkah> Pupeno-: yeah, I'm sure its a fine distro, but the people who advocate it are usually inane
<nmorse> It's way too easy compared to all the rest
<nmorse> and the Debianites aren't, Tezkah?
<Tezkah> nah, because I agree with them ;)
<nmorse> A community noted for being elitist?
<Pupeno-> Most distributions handle software in a way far superior to other operating systems, like Windows... comparing a distro to another always end up in a bloody jigad.
<nmorse> God I love Debian
<smouche> Pupeno- your camera just appeared on the desktop?  Mine doesn't!  and I can't figure out why not; it's supposedly a supported model
<Pupeno-> gabryel: it's ok, I just wanted to say that, most people make the same mistake, I've made the same mistake.
<_tony> Whats the Apt Command for distrobution upgrade.. just distupgrade?
<nmorse> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<_tony> thanks
<Pupeno-> gabryel: and most problems installing software are missunderstandings of how software packaging works on Linux.
<gabryel> see
<Pupeno-> There, I'm making the mistake myself ;)
<Tezkah> the truth is
<Tezkah> you only need to know how to install one program
<Tezkah> emacs.
<Tezkah> its an entire OS!
<Pupeno-> I should have said: on Linux distributions.
<Pupeno-> Tezkah: if it (that OS) had a usable editor ;)
<Diablo-D3> emacs is an okay OS, but I wish it had a good editor
<Tezkah> jinx on both of you
<Liz4rd> guess whos back
<nmorse> emacsos is very nice if you only need to edit text files (or run lisp, or have a calculator, or need an office suite, or need a full-blown IDE)
<Liz4rd> agian
<Liz4rd> :P
<Tezkah> or chat on IRC
<nmorse> Are you seriously logged onto here using emacs?
<Pupeno-> if you go to #lisp you'll find a lot of people using an emacs irc client :D
<nmorse> And does emacs have the ability to embed lynx or links in it?
<gabryel> ok other question
<Tezkah> nmorse: I'm not using emacs, I'm on Windows right now =(
<Pupeno-> nmorse: I believe it has its own web browser, email client and news client (so, drop firefox, konqueror, kontact, evolution and all that ;)
<smouche> hey Liz4rd!
<Tezkah> I just like emacs because it was the first text editor I learned how to use
<nmorse> I knew about the email and news clients
<Tezkah> especially since vi was so horrible
<nmorse> I like vi
<Tezkah> noooooo
<gabryel> how many of u guys use a linux distro for programing?
<Pupeno-> Tezkah: so ? when did using Windows stoped people from using emacs ?
<nmorse> Wear you asbestos underwear, because there's going to be a flamewar
<Tezkah> I tried it once, Pupeno-
<Pupeno-> gabryel: I do... for a living.
<Tezkah> RMS personally came and hit me with a stick
<Tezkah> it hurt...
<nmorse> gabryel: I do some on it
<nmorse> Why?
<Pupeno-> Tezkah: hehehe.
<gabryel> just asking
<nmorse> Try KDevelop
<gabryel> what language u using?
<nmorse> kdevelop3, specifically
<nmorse> I mostly do Python and C++ stuff
<Pupeno-> gabryel: Lisp, Scheme, Slate.
<gabryel> damn
<Diablo-D3> kdevelop3 is broken on ubuntu atm
<nmorse> Why? What language do you use?
<gabryel> what's that pupeno?
<Diablo-D3> documentation is fubar
<nmorse> Yeah, KDE-docs are
<Pupeno-> gabryel: read what nmorse says, it's probably more useful.
<Pupeno-> gabryel ? which one ? they are three languages.
<Diablo-D3> nmorse: yup
<nmorse> Lisp and Scheme aren't that seperate
<Diablo-D3> the .toc doumentation loader doesnt work
<Pupeno-> nmorse: ok, two and a half ?
<gabryel> never heard of them pupeno, sorry no offence
<nmorse> Well, that's a show-stopper
<Diablo-D3> yeah it is
<Pupeno-> gabryel: none taken. If you want to read some very good advocacy towards Lisp: http://www.paulgraham.com
<Diablo-D3> and Riddell (a maintainer) already knows about it
<nmorse> Lisp and Scheme are two languages who were way ahead of their time
<Diablo-D3> and he knows about 425802598235908253 other bugs
<nmorse> and never caught on because they're unusable
<gabryel> ya thank u pupeno
<nmorse> Scheme is based on Lisp
<Diablo-D3> no, they didnt catch on because lisp sucks
<gabryel> i'll try to read some
<Diablo-D3> scheme _is_ lisp
<Pupeno-> nmorse: today they still provide features no other language provides.
<nmorse> I was going to say that, Diablo-D3, but I tried to be nice
<Riddell> it's aseigo 
<Diablo-D3> yeah, aseigo the STALKER
<Diablo-D3> HES STALKING ME
<nmorse> Aseigo's the maintainer?
<Diablo-D3> STALKER!
<Diablo-D3> SSSTAAALLLKKEEERR! *POINT!*
<gabryel> someone use here php on linux?
<Diablo-D3> nmorse: I god hope not
<Diablo-D3> aseigo doesnt even use ubuntu
<Pupeno-> gabryel: the fact that lisp sucks or not is totally a personal opinion, I love Lisp.
<Diablo-D3> hes a gentoo kiddie
<nmorse> Okay, then what's aseigo?
<Diablo-D3> thats aseigo *point*
<nmorse> Riddell said "it's aseigo"
<gabryel> what can u do with lisp man?
<Diablo-D3> --> aseigo (~aseigo@S01060050da7e3039.cg.shawcable.net) has joined #kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> ^-- aseigo 
<nmorse> Oh, silly me
<Diablo-D3> aseigo is probably wondering why his computer is beeping like mad
<nmorse> I knew ignoring purple messages would get me in trouble someday
<Diablo-D3> aseigo aseigo aseigo aseigo aseigo aseigo aseigo 
<Pupeno-> gabryel: technicall, anything. But technically, you can do anything with C, C++, Python and even Java!
<nmorse> and ASM
<Tezkah> Lisp cured my cnacer
<Diablo-D3> aseigo!
<nmorse> but not his spelling
<Diablo-D3> aaasseeeeiiiigggoooo!
<Pupeno-> yes, asm too.
<Diablo-D3> aseigo, aseigo, assseegiiirrrooo!
<nmorse> You see, for that he needs Python and it's enforced typing rules
<Diablo-D3> *cough*
<Tezkah> aseigo is in Calgary!
<Pupeno-> gabryel: the right question would be: how much does it take to do something on Lisp ? and you start to walk in the hard path of comparing computer languages.
<Diablo-D3> Tezkah: how do you know?
<nmorse> Oh, another Canadian?
<Tezkah> did you know that Theo De Raadt lives in Calgary?
<Tezkah> aseigo (~aseigo@S01060050da7e3039.cg.shawcable.net)
<Tezkah> cg = calgary
<Diablo-D3> dude everyone lives in calgary
<aseigo> Tezkah: yes, i do =)
<Diablo-D3> Im waiting for linus to move up there
<aseigo> haha
<aseigo> portland or calgary
<Pupeno-> Ok, I can make 3GB for Kubuntu.
<Tezkah> I live in Lethbridge
<aseigo> Tezkah: no shit
<Diablo-D3> ... hrm
<Pupeno-> That has to be enough for /
<Diablo-D3> linus and theo in the same town
<Diablo-D3> *boom!*
<aseigo> Tezkah: we're practically neighbours
<Pupeno-> Diablo-D3: add Stallman and we could forget about that country ;)
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: go to his house and kick his ass for me
<nmorse> No one start the whole Canadian town rivalries
<Riddell> aseigo: isn't the openbsd conference going to be in your town?
<Tezkah> I almost went to a LUG here
<Tezkah> but I forgot about it
<aseigo> Diablo-D3: haha...
<Tezkah> too bad, I wanted to meet people with beards
<aseigo> Riddell: is it? the hackathon? i didn't check where it was.
<Tezkah> Diablo-D3: what have I ever done to you?
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno-: ooh, and esr
* Diablo-D3 wonders who Tezkah is
<aseigo> i think Diablo-D3 meant for me to go kick theo's ass
<Pupeno-> ok, time to install kubuntu... see you in some minutes, from kubuntu.
<Tezkah> oh, heh
<aseigo> theo is larger than me =)
<Diablo-D3> Yes, I meant go kick theo's ass
<Tezkah> theo is larger than 10 people!
<aseigo> and he's a rock climber / mount biker. he'd kicker my ass. unless i brought a bat.
<Diablo-D3> theo needs his ass kicked every once in awhile
* smouche wishes his unkempt beard conferred an ability to learn programming, but it doesn't...
<nmorse> With a bat preferably
<aseigo> no, theo is more opinionated that any 10 peple
* Diablo-D3 hands aseigo a bat
<Pupeno-> bye
<Diablo-D3> s/10/100/
<aseigo> Pupeno-: see ya
<Diablo-D3> hell, s/10/1000/
<Diablo-D3> lets be realisitc even, s/10/10000/
<nmorse> Theo is very arrogant too
<aseigo> Tezkah: if you ever come into calgary, look me up. we'll do beer or something.
<saem> Hi.
<nmorse> With the ego of 1000 Chinese
<Diablo-D3> Theo borders on RMS arrogance
<Diablo-D3> nmorse: s/1000/entire nation of/
<aseigo> except that theo still codes like a fucking madman
<Saem> OBSD Theo, I take it.
<nmorse> s/Chinese/China/ then
<aseigo> Saem: the same
<Diablo-D3> s/fucking madman/motherfucker/
<Saem> hah.
<Tezkah> I'm running GNU/Windows right now, according to RMS
<Diablo-D3> hah
<Tm_T> :p
<nmorse> RMS is an f'ing madman
<Diablo-D3> I'm runing GNU/Pile of Shit
<aseigo> ever since MILFing became acceptable, motherfucker just doesn't sound as horrible.
<nmorse> No joke
<nmorse> Something's f'ed up with that turn in society
<Diablo-D3> RMS is only slightly more of a flaming egotistical fuckwad than Theo
<Diablo-D3> nmorse: the phrase, however, is "code like a motherfucker"
<aseigo> RMS isn't egotistical
<aseigo> he's highly ideological
<aseigo> there's a diference
<aseigo> both are annoying
<Saem> Said flaming egotistical fuckwads have contributed a lot to society, so they're not all bad.
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: hes egotistical too
<gabryel> thanks guys for infos
<gabryel> cya
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: simply tell him emacs sucks, he'll go balistic
<nmorse> So being very outspoken and claiming your opinion carries the weight of the entire community isn't egotistical?
<aseigo> Diablo-D3: if i could ever get around his ideology, i might've noticed. ;)
<nmorse> Egotistical people are very productive
<aseigo> Diablo-D3: tell him xemacs is better ;P
<nmorse> You just have to attach their name to their stuff
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: oooh, salt into the wound
<Saem> blah, tell him gcc sucks and llvm will kick it in the teeth ten times over in short order.
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: just tell him "... and I use viper with it" he'd fucking croak
<aseigo> "you know, Richard.. can i call you Dick? you know, Dick, the best thing that ever happened to emacs, other than vim, was xemacs. truly."
<Tm_T> liplap
<Diablo-D3> Saem: er, except everyone knows gcc sucks
<Tm_T> haha
<RMS> I hear you guys talking about me
<RMS> stop it.
<Diablo-D3> Tezkah: ...
<smouche> Please don't Hurd his feelings, guys
<Saem> Diablo-D3: Don't ruin my fun!
<aseigo> Saem: i don't know if you cuaght the point of llvm =)
<Tm_T> smouche o/
<Diablo-D3> Tezkah: change your ident dumbass.
<aseigo> and no, gcc doesn't suck.. it's just slow.
<aseigo> (to compile... well, c++ anyways)
<Tezkah> too lazy
<Diablo-D3> hah
<Diablo-D3> gcc does suck
<aseigo> smouche: groan
<Diablo-D3> hell, I hang out with gcc developers
<Diablo-D3> .... gah!
* Diablo-D3 kills smouche 
* Diablo-D3 kills smouche 
* Diablo-D3 kills smouche 
<Diablo-D3> die!
<aseigo> compared with a lot of other compilers, gcc is just fine
* Saem remembers why he came here.
* aseigo forgot.
<Saem> GCC is fantastic compared to a lot of other stuff.
<Diablo-D3> as I was saying, I hang out with gcc developers
<smouche> yeah well, as soon as I typed it I realized it had to be about as original as snot.
<Diablo-D3> and even they say its horrible
<Diablo-D3> originality and god are both dead
<Diablo-D3> and not in that order
<Saem> So in anycase, I needs me a new distro, preamble: I love suse, but suse personal is about the only suse I'm willing to install (1 cd) and well, it hasn't been updated in a while, the kernel is getting stale.
<aseigo> well, except that there was a time that there were original things
<Saem> In short I need to upgrade.
<aseigo> Saem: yes, personal has been dropped.
<Diablo-D3> Saem: kubuntu away
<Saem> =(
<aseigo> going from SUSE to kubuntu will be a shock
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: yeah, like 10k years ago
<Saem> I would imagine.
<aseigo> no system tools. more package breakages.
<Saem> SUSE is fantastic.
<Diablo-D3> yeah, its like going from windows to linux.
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: wtf crack are you on
<Saem> No offense, it's just been around longer and seems to have more behind it.
* aseigo actually upgrading a laptop from 9.1 to 9.2 atm. (i don't have the 9.3 cd's yet)
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu has a ton of system tools
<Diablo-D3> Saem: er, not quite
<Diablo-D3> Saem: remember, ubuntu started from debian
<aseigo> heh. yes, put it next to yast and things rapidly degenerate
<Diablo-D3> Saem: and debian is _way_ older than ubuntu
<aseigo> so is windows, and it still sucks. ;)
<Diablo-D3> infact, debian is _way_ older than almost everything
<aseigo> slackware.
<Saem> Diablo-D3: That's keen, I really am not to keen on debating this, but YaST is amazing and really that's what it comes down to for me.
<Diablo-D3> yeah, slackware is as old as debian
* aseigo ->contrarianMode(true);
<Diablo-D3> wtf is yast?
<Saem> I'm thinking gentoo, but I realised, I'd like to use my box this year.
<smouche> yast is, what, packaging system for Suse?
<Diablo-D3> Saem++
<aseigo> Diablo-D3: wtf is yast? those system tools i mentioned that were missing for debian/ubuntu/kubuntu/etc? yeah, that's yast
<Saem> YaST = Yet another System Tool.
<Diablo-D3> so yast is a clone of system tools?
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu already comes with system tools
<Saem> I don't think so.
<aseigo> Diablo-D3: no. it's SUSE's own thing. and it's pretty much the best set of tools on Linux.
<aseigo> Diablo-D3: i'm saying this as a user of both of these OSes =)
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: sounds lame
<Diablo-D3> and probably cant beat what gnome in ubuntu comes with
<aseigo> oh, it does.
<aseigo> handily.
<Diablo-D3> I doubt it
<Diablo-D3> and Im really doubting it can beat what I use
<Saem> Diablo-D3: Let's call it personal preference.
<Diablo-D3> Vim. Beat that motherfuckers
<aseigo> seeing as you didn't even know what yast is, and i'm using both in my daily work..... whose probably in the better position here? -)
* Saem smirks
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: vim > *
<Diablo-D3> so have a nice cup of stfu.
<aseigo> lol
<Saem> Look, my epenis is bigger than yours! =P  So let's move on.
<Saem> ;)
<aseigo> penises.
<dell500> pen15
<aseigo> woah. ok. now THAT wasthe wierdest answering machine message i've ever received from a non-drunk-person / non-ex-lover ever
<Diablo-D3> heh
<aseigo> some person that knows my mom from Hawaii (and thinks my name is eric?) phone saying that she's here in town because her sister in law was diagnosed with breast cancer
<Diablo-D3> aseigo: quickly, blog about it!
<aseigo> and that she needs to either get to new york or hawaii, and that she heard i'm really good with computers, could i help her find a ticket online
<aseigo> "hello. this is the twilight zone calling."
<Diablo-D3> hahah eric wtf
<Diablo-D3> maybe she saw the beard and instantly thought 'yet another eric'
<Saem> eric and aaron aren't too far apart, sorta, say over a really bad telephone connection.
<aseigo> now, i've had wierd msgs from people who were clearly insane and/or high (some have been my friends even ;), but yeah..jesus.
<aseigo> Diablo-D3: haha
* aseigo debates returning the phone call.
<smouche> alright, if any of you religious warriors are willing to dumb things down for the benifit of a noob, what's the best route for me to take if I want to learn linux from scratch (or nearly), Gentoo, slack, debian?
<Diablo-D3> smouche: lfs
<smouche> lfs?  ok, googling... 
<smouche> heh heh
<Saem> Actually, FreeBSD.
<smouche> linux from scratch, eh.  Well, that sounds right!  Thanks, Diablo-D3 
<Saem> Then come to linux.
<Saem> The handbook is awesome.
<smouche> oh oh
<Diablo-D3> Saem: bah
<smouche> I actually have an old FreeBSD book around here, should dig it out.
<Saem> Diablo-D3: I found it made things easier. =P
<smouche> I recall it was very informative on hardware.
<Saem> You don't need that, just use the freebsd handbook online, assuming you have a second machine.
<Saem> Or can dl it to a pda or some such.
<smouche> yep, I've got a couple of machines to devote to the cause, and I'm patient.
<Diablo-D3> or dead tree it
<Saem> Ick.
<Saem> Print outs, how passe.
<smouche> dead tree?
<smouche> oh doh!
<smouche> I kill enough trees just wiping my butt.
<Saem> Please, keep that to yourself.
<smouche> too late.
<Saem> I meant for the future.
<smouche> ok
<Diablo-D3> hes got a point
* Saem isn't interested in smouche's butt.
<smouche> glad to know it.
<Tm_T> butt-er
<Saem> butter face?
<Tm_T> yes you are
<Saem> =(
<Tm_T> =)
<Saem> Everything is good but-her-face?
<Diablo-D3> =|
<Tm_T> haha
<Saem> butter face
<Saem> That's how it works.
<smouche> Hmm, Alberta seems to be a theme this evening; lfs mirrors out there...
<Saem> Now you know, and knowing is half the battle.
<Saem> ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub  For west coasters, this mirror is hella fast!
<smouche> Tm_T, first milk, now butter?  What's next, cheese?
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, whole cow maybe?
<Saem> Mr. T, the farmer!
<Tm_T> rrrright
<smouche> Tm_T, skip the cow and just eat the grass.  Better for you.
<smouche> I miss cows.  Only cows I've seen in a long time were sculptures, all over New York.
<regeya> yes.  go vegan.  all those emaciated vegans you see should lead you to believe that the vegan lifestyle is healthier.
* regeya winks and leaves for a bit
<Pupeno> Hello from Kubuntu!
<Pupeno> Installed on my hard disk.
<Riddell> Pupeno: congratulations
<Pupeno> What' s the kubuntu way to set up a gateway/firewall ?
<brandonn> I use firestarter
<Riddell> Pupeno: the kubuntu way is not to, since there's nothing to firewall
<Saem> It's Kongratulations.
<Riddell> otherwise http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#guarddog
<regeya> what a useful comment
<Pupeno> Riddell: ok, 'gateway' then.
<brandonn> anyone use 802.11g with k/ubuntu?
* Pupeno used to use /etc/init.d/iptables on Gentoo.
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> I like shorewall myself
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<transgress> grar... i hate people who ask how much you make... like it's any of their fucking business... 
* mrmanic|afk is away (going offline)
<Diablo-D3> transgress: how much do you make?
<brandonn> the average person is more willing to talk about sex than money...
<transgress> Diablo-D3: eh you're a special case... i hate you already ;)
<Diablo-D3> damn
<Diablo-D3> transgress: you're no fun
<transgress> i'm more willing to talk about sex than money because i'm less likely to be raped than robbed
<Diablo-D3> yeah, but being raped by a chick is fun
<Diablo-D3> if you're into that whole kind of thing, I mean
<Saem> It's not rape if it's consentual.
<transgress> ^ it's true
<transgress> the consentual thing
<Tezkah> "Grrr! A popup blocker may be preventing Gmail from opening the page.  If you have a popup blocker, tryi disabling it to open the Wwindow"
<Diablo-D3> see, you know what I hate?
<brandonn> it's amazing what people say if you just throw out an odd fact... :)
<Diablo-D3> chicks that just lay there in bed
<Diablo-D3> the kind that dont move or make sounds or anything
<brandonn> smack them around a bit, eventually they'll make a sound...
<transgress> i mean there is just no kind way to say to someone "yeah... well umm... i make in a week what you make in a month."  especially when the guy does shit for you... like mow your lawn and work on your car... because all of a sudden what costed $30 is gonna be $40...
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> money is overrated
<Diablo-D3> once you're making over $75k or so, it stops mattering
<othernoob> i downloaded the 2.6.11-1-686-smp kernel via kynaptic and when using ubuntu with it, it freezes after a few minutes
<smouche> heh, yeah, I made the mistake of telling my landlord what I was paying for cable, and I could see the wheels turning in his head
<Diablo-D3> actually, that depends where you are
<smouche> like, it must be time for a rent increase...
<Diablo-D3> in Maine, its around $60k
<Diablo-D3> in NYC, its around $100k
<Diablo-D3> smouche: how much do you pay for cable?
<brandonn> In Oklahoma it's around $30k
<transgress> i'm not a fan of money, but i live in a capitalist country... so i kind of rely on it while i want things...
<Diablo-D3> brandonn: hah, oklahoma is about where maine is
<othernoob> what can i do to prevent this ?
<smouche> too damn much Diablo-D3
<Diablo-D3> smouche: good answer
<transgress> so star wars rocked
<transgress> i was very impressed
<Diablo-D3> shush
<Diablo-D3> most people havent seen it yet
<transgress> i'm not spoiling it
<transgress> although it's kind of like the passion
<Diablo-D3> yes, but dont get their hopes up
<transgress> only a real moron doesn't know the ending
<transgress> well let me change that
<brandonn> I read the last 5 pages of the book in the store
<transgress> in the case of the passion... only a real moron or a very lucky person doesn't know the end
<smouche> spoiler alert!  Annikin Skywalker is actually .... 
<smouche> !
<Diablo-D3> I want to get ep1, 2, and 3 on dvd
<Diablo-D3> and watch it in the order of 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6
<Diablo-D3> it should be a real trip
<smouche> ep1 was one of the all time worst movies I've seen.
<brandonn> it pretty much sucked for anyone over 9
<Diablo-D3> it sucked for everyone under 9 too
<smouche> exactly.  Lucas phoned in the direction.
<brandonn> I don't know, my kids (6) loved it
<smouche> hard to believe he'd even seen a movie before, much less made some good ones.
<Diablo-D3> it probably sucked if you were exactly 9 too
<transgress> yeah
<transgress> anyone over nine?
<transgress> oh
<brandonn> would have been better if he just came up with the basic story, and let someone actually talented do the rest
<smouche> If you can make Liam Neeson look lost and clueless and bored, that's some achievement.
<Diablo-D3> Jedi: Lost, Clueless, and Bored in Las Vegas
<transgress> ep1... eh i didn't find ep1 as annoying, but i put up with more annoying people than jar jar... i didn't find it up to par with the originals definitely... but eh didn't piss me off as much as everyone else
<Diablo-D3> I heard lucas wants to remix ep1
<Diablo-D3> and remove jar jar
<smouche> brandonn, you're exactly right.  Lucas is a brilliant production designer.  That's it.
<smouche> jar jar at least seemed to be in the thing for the fun of it, rather than just the paycheck!
<Saem> Lucas did everything right except two things.  Introduce comedy (jar-jar and ewoks) and he wrote the dialoge
<smouche> kind of like Star Wars original cast
<Diablo-D3> ewoks wernt so bad
<Diablo-D3> they atleast fit
<transgress> i gotta say ep3 pulls shit together really well.. and it is really a good movie for current events too
<Diablo-D3> and did something towards the plot
<brandonn> R2 and C3PO were the only comedy needed
<Diablo-D3> r2 isnt even really comedy
<Saem> Yeah, and they were awesome.
<smouche> transgress, yeah, it's been getting great reviews
<Diablo-D3> hes the straight man to c3po's spaz
<smouche> r2 was always my favorite character.
<Diablo-D3> its funny though
<Diablo-D3> r2 is like one of the oldest characters still alive
<smouche> his dialogue has always been so much less stilted than the others.
<Diablo-D3> infact
<Diablo-D3> he _is_ the oldest character alive
<Diablo-D3> period
<transgress> what episode did he come around in?
<Diablo-D3> episode 0
<smouche> episode 4
<transgress> ...
<transgress> neither of you helped
<smouche> er, what "episode" is Star Wars (orig) anyway, in the timeline
<Diablo-D3> but yes, he was constructed before episode 1
<Diablo-D3> hes older than c3po
<Saem> Wasn't R2 supposedly around during the droid wars?
<Diablo-D3> Saem: ... duh.
<transgress> older than obi wan?
<Saem> Yes.
<Diablo-D3> he was an astromech droid on queen amadala's chrome plated ship
<Diablo-D3> transgress: no
<Diablo-D3> but obiwan is dead
<smouche> R2 is actually God.  Threepio is John the Baptist.
<Diablo-D3> so obiwan is dead, yoda is dead, vader is dead...
<smouche> Princess Leia's hair is the antiChrist.
<transgress> oh yeah
<Diablo-D3> han and chewie wernt born yet
<transgress> it's been so long since i've seen the others
<Diablo-D3> luke and leia wernt born yet
<transgress> i really need to watch the originals 
<transgress> again
<Diablo-D3> and c3po gets his memory wiped before episode 4
<Diablo-D3> so r2 ends up being the oldest character alive
<othernoob> so nobody has an idea ?
<transgress> othernoob: didnt' see your question... was too busy channeling the force
<othernoob> lol
<smouche> has it been the same anorexic actor inside threepio all this time?
<othernoob> i downloaded the 2.6.11-1-686-smp kernel via kynaptic and when using ubuntu with it, it freezes after a few minutes
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: then dont use it
<transgress> maybe it's got some kind of hardware conflict... try the non smp
<transgress> othernoob: what proc and mobo?
<othernoob> transgress: possible. but i was using the smp kernel in fc3 for 6 weeks without probs 
<Diablo-D3> are you even on a smp machine?
<othernoob> p4 3.2 ghz 512kb cache , mobo asus p4p800d
<Diablo-D3> is it a dual core?
<Diablo-D3> or a hyperthreading one?
<othernoob> ht
<Diablo-D3> try booting the unsmp one
<Diablo-D3> iirc ht still works
<othernoob> i'll have to get the normal 2.6.11 first..
<transgress> apt-get!
<Diablo-D3> porn-get!
<transgress> that's a nice idea Diablo-D3 
<transgress> that's actually a really cool idea
<Diablo-D3> already exists
<transgress> really?
<Diablo-D3> yeah
<transgress> figures
<transgress> where at?  can i get it via apt-get?
<transgress> ;)
<Diablo-D3> comes with the linux distro lesbian
<transgress> but does it really get porn?
<othernoob> there's really a distro called lesbian ? :o
<transgress> yes
<othernoob> :O
<Saem> Yeah, lesbian linux has been around for a long time.
<transgress> debian based right?
<othernoob> never seen or heard of it
<transgress> has i was wearing my debian shirt today and the d was covered and a couple people were like "does that say lesbian"?
<smouche> based more on Deb than on Ian, one presumes.
<Diablo-D3> smouche: touche
<smouche> touche pas le smouche
<othernoob> rebooting...
<smouche> I wonder how many people right now are googling "lesbian linux".
<Diablo-D3> entirely too many
<transgress> i don't think there are even lesbian linux ISO's anymore...
<Razor-X> well
<Razor-X> other than lesbian linux
<Razor-X> we can also talk about how... Dart Sidious made Windows!
<Diablo-D3> Dart.
<Razor-X> (conjoinging #Ubuntu and #Kubuntu)
<Razor-X> *Darth
<transgress> conjoining?
<frank> anybody here running kubuntu64 ?  I have major kaffeine problems
<Razor-X> conversation topics
<transgress> ah okay i gotcha... i was like... eh but...
<transgress> frank: what kind of kaffeine problems?  
<frank> it crashes on everything I throw at it
<darkaudit> Tarentino is a sick bastard...
<transgress> tarentino is awesome
<Razor-X> i'll aske the same question I asked in Ubuntu, and another one "A) Is there any good non-caffeinated items that can keep me awake and B) I've been trying to instal GTK-QT, but it's not working
<Razor-X> Tarentino rawks ;)
<othernoob> the normal 2.6.11-686 kernel freezes as well.. :/
<Razor-X> *Are there
<darkaudit> Razor-X: yeah... but that last scene on CSI was a bit much :)
<transgress> frank: that's probably because the kaffeine package in apt isn't all that great... could grab the source package and compile it yourself... probably work better to be honest.  i grabbed a different one for x86 off the forums
<othernoob> i just noticed though, that upon booting the 686 kernels, i get a vfs: ext3 on hda3 error, which i dont get with the 2.6.10-386 kernel
<othernoob> i dont even use ext3 :/
<frank> transgress, I know which one you mean for x86 but I dont know if compiling myself would be any better
<transgress> frank: could be... 
<othernoob> transgress: any idea ?
<transgress> nope
<transgress> sorry
<othernoob> mmh, hda3 is / with reiserfs, :-/
<smouche> Does anyone on here use Eterm or aterm, by any chance?
<transgress> othernoob: ah... it's from LVM i think that is tossing that error, because iirc lvm doesn't work on reiser
<othernoob> which means ?
<transgress> turn off the lvm module at boot
<othernoob> how ? 
<transgress> eh i'm not actually sure w/o doing a custom... give me a sec...
<othernoob> sure :)
<transgress> actually now that i think about it, you could probably remove LVM with apt and that'd do it
<transgress> i think that's safe... and no one is correcting me
<othernoob> no one is talking either lol
<transgress> othernoob: you can also sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*lvm*
<transgress> but yeah it is safe as long as you aren't using LVM's...  and btw doing the above will be done if you use apt to remove it.
<othernoob> says not possible... file or dir not found
<othernoob> lvm = logical volumes right? i only have 4 partitions on hda so they're all primary
<transgress> yes
<othernoob> uhm, the apt command would be ? 
<transgress> apt-get remove lvm2 lvm10 lvm-common
<othernoob> okay done. ill reboot now and see if i get that ext3 message again and then go to bed. thanks a lot :)
<othernoob> night :)
<Saem> Laters
<othernoob> meh, still get the VFS: cant find ext3 on hda3 error with the 686 kernel
<othernoob> going to bed anyway, night
<NTolerance> Kubuntu runs so much better for me after installing Ubuntu first
<mr_roboto> Razor-X: for gtk-qt, you have to change the config for gtk styles and fonts, then change it back again for it to take effect (in control center). is that your problem? i had that one, was confusing
<Tm_T> hullo
<transgress> howdy
<Tm_T> can't sleep
<Tm_T> it must be the light
<Razor-X> mr_roboto: tried that, with GTK-QT
<Razor-X> I seem to have two entries in my Control Center, and neither one works
<Tm_T> plah, it's daylight already, 0521
<Tm_T> sun raised ~0320
<Tm_T> sorry, 0350
<GameCat> hi
<GameCat> can anyone tell me why gam_server is eating 94% cpu here?
<Razor-X> well, my timezone is (at the moment because of DST) GMT-7
<Razor-X> normally though, GMT-8
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I think I can't sleep because of the light
<mr_roboto> Razor-X: did you switch both the style and font, hit apply, then switch them back and hit apply again? hitting the 'apply' actually saves the info to the criticcal file
<brazmetal> hello.
<brazmetal> hey does anybody know where I can find a gaim 1.3 debian package?
<_nate> you could try alien on the rpm if you can't find it
<JohninMT> what are the advantages of gaim 1.3
<JohninMT> over 1.14 or whatever comes installed
<Tm_T> 1.3?
<brazmetal> JohninMT, i don't know.... I will install using autopackage
<Tm_T> oh!
<JohninMT> ok...I am using gaim now...
<JohninMT> so did you find a deb package
<brazmetal> I found
<brazmetal> debian.org ehehhee
<brazmetal> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gaim/gaim_1.3.0-1_i386.deb
<JohninMT> cool...I think I will give it a try too...
<JohninMT> I installed KDE through synaptic....the kubuntu one....is there a samba browser available.   I do not see smb4k in synaptic
<Tm_T> JohninMT: konqi
<JohninMT> konqi.... ok ty
<Pupeno> JohninMT: smb://localhost
<transgress> it makes me sad that some ass made a karamba theme that shows the current terror alert
<Pupeno> Is there a program to configure a firewall (iptables) that doesn't need to be running itself ?
<JohninMT> I am new to Kubuntu.  I have used MEPIS for the past year.   I am not too comfortable with MEPIS new commercial direction......so,  I am think I need to add some repositories what should be added and what is the procedure?
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> JohninMT: topic ;)
<JohninMT> topic?
<Pupeno> JohninMT: that means, read the topic. I believe.
<JohninMT> ok
<JohninMT> well thanks for your help...I will go read... ;)
<Pupeno> Ok, on Gentoo I had /etc/init.d/iptables to start, stop 'my' firewall, which is just a bunch of iptables rules, is there something similar on kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> yes?
<Tm_T> try firestarter, it's fine and easy (g)ui
<Pupeno> Tm_T: that's what I'm using, that's not what I want.
<Tm_T> heh
<Pupeno> or maybe yes.
<Pupeno> ok, I installed guarddog, but I don't want it... when I installed it, it asked to install another package, how do I remove that package ?
<transgress> Pupeno: deborphan
<Pupeno> transgress: thanks.
<transgress> np
<_tony> I'm using Kopete for MSN messenger at the moment.. and when I log in, with and without KWallet, It says invalid password. I check the password on Windows MSN mess, and its correct, and the same as the stored Kwallet pass. Any ideas? i tried reinstalling kopete to no avail.
<_tony> I also tried a seperate account, no luck
<transgress> _tony: is it the right username?
<Tm_T> hmm, afaik kopete needs update to connect msn
<Tm_T> changes from M$ ] ;=
<Pupeno> How do I configure the start up services ?
<_tony> Trangress, Yes, and TM_T, what?
<transgress> i connect to msn from kopete all the time
<mrmanic|afk> transgress: in the last 2 days?
<transgress> oh wow... guess i haven't in the last two days... i normally use jabber to connect to msn when i want on it... but kopete to send files
<transgress> msn sucks balls anyways.
<mrmanic> yeah, but like any chat protocol, if you've got people on it, you use it.
<transgress> i suppose
<transgress> i'll be back in a few... gonna take a power nap
<brazmetal> does anybody know what is "gamin" for ?
<phxguy> anyone know how to get a screenshot of the KDM Login Screen.. I already have Xnest installed
<Tm_T> _tony: yup, ubuntus kopete can't connect to msn server
<Tm_T> but hey, new Gaim <3
<phxguy> Im having the same issue all day with Kopete and Stupid msn
<phxguy> figured it was something with the service
* Pupeno , thankfully, stoped using MSN long ago.
<Ghetek> i want to format a hard drive into fat32 it is ntfs... help?
* Ghetek suggests using gaim
<brazmetal> hey a question
<sirukin> http://uzimonkey.reboot-robot.net/anything/ubuntukkake.jpeg
<Ghetek> ...
<brazmetal> in other distributions, using the newers versions of kde, when a application freezes, and you try to close it, a dialog appers asking if I wish to kill the app.... but in kubuntu it does not happen... Why?
<mrmanic> brazmetal: it works for me.
<mrmanic> sirukin: that's both cute AND horrifying
<brazmetal> :(
<brazmetal> mrmanic, are you sure?
<mrmanic> brazmetal: when I try to close a frozen app, <15 seconds later, the popup comes up offering to kill it for me.
<sirukin> :[
<brazmetal> :(
<brazmetal> any idea?
<Tm_T> sirukin: ...
<sirukin> don't blame me.
<Tm_T> I blame you
<Tm_T> I just ask why
<i3dmaster> how to set up startup apps in KDE?
<Ghetek> Could not mount device:
<Ghetek> The reported error was:
<Ghetek> mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb1 on /media/windows1
<Ghetek> i tried to format it in qtparted and now i cant get in.
<Tm_T> i3dmaster: hmm, ~/.kde/autostart or something
<Tm_T>  ~/.kde/Autostart/
<fallstorm> hmm... is there a spiffy easy package I can install to get flash working with konq?
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> apt flashplugin-nonfree ?
<i3dmaster> Tm_T: ok thanks, I will try that.
<fallstorm> ah, that'd do it... thanks
<Tezkah> wow, IRSSI is so nice with netsplits
<Tm_T> Tezkah: hmm?
<Tm_T> splitsplats :p
<Tezkah> 00:09 -!- Netsplit orwell.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net quits: Nakkel, psn
<Tezkah> mIRC just shows each and every user exiting
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I knew mIRC sucks, but that was new =)
<Gavrila> hi guys, my msn login in kopete doesn't work anymore, it says password is wrong .... anyone ?
<Tm_T> Gavrila: well, MS "updated" their servers, you have to update kopete or use another IM client
<Tm_T> some others work, some don't
<Gavrila> has kopete been updated? I tried with apt-get -t breezy install kopete but nothing happened :D
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I don't know if it's updated in repos
<Tm_T> I don't use kopete myself
<Gavrila> I see
<Gavrila> thanks for the info
<Tm_T> but Gaim work fine <3
<Tm_T> s/work/works
<Kamping_Kaiser> gavrila was that "apt-get install kopete" or what you put up?
<Gavrila> apt-get -t breezy install kopete
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get [options]  install|remove pkg1 [pkg2 ...] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get [options]  source pkg1 [pkg2 ...] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> so try without install ?
<Gavrila> Kamping_Kaiser: what the hell are u talking about O_O ?
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: "install" is part of command =)
<Gavrila> Tm_T have u managed to get beagle working on your machine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats from "apt-get --help" try doing your package install without the "install" bit
<Tm_T> Gavrila: beagle? :p
<Gavrila> yup
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> what's that?
<Gavrila> arghghgh
<Tm_T> haha
<Gavrila> you know spotlight?
<Tm_T> can't remember everything =)
<Tm_T> aahhh
<Gavrila> that osX thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> tm_t. your too well know as "the man"
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> hey, I installed linux just 13 months ago =)
<Tm_T> maybe I'm just quick learner?
<Tm_T> Gavrila: you mean _this_ beagle? http://beaglewiki.org/Main_Page
<Tm_T> hmm, haven't tried yet, but maybe I'll try =)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Gavrila> yeah that one
<Tm_T> interesting app
<Gavrila> I managed to make it run but it didn't do what it were suppoesd to
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Gavrila: btw what you think about this one? http://xob.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kde-dev_worldmap_coloured.png
<Gavrila> wow what is it
<Gavrila> I mean, it's cool , but where does it come from? :
<Gavrila> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, worldwide.kde.org
<Tm_T> I just edited it to background image =)
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I need to "hilight" dots so they are easier to find
<Tm_T> naeh, I just add url down there =)
<ztonzy> hey :)
<ztonzy> anyone still have the Konqueror crashes ?
<ztonzy> I went back to Ubuntu, got tired of the constant crashes...
<transgress> anyone seen the hitchhikers guide?
<transgress> and read the books
<Tm_T> ztonzy: you mean you use Gnome?
<ztonzy> Tm_T, yes...
<transgress> i tend to have crashes after running the nspluginviewer
<transgress> for konq
<Tm_T> hmm, no konqi crashes here for trouble
<Tm_T> but I don't use it much
<transgress> i <3 konq... not to mention i don't want to pull gnome onto my system for firefox
<Tm_T> mabe twice crashed
<Tm_T> heh
<ztonzy> Tm_T, I did how ever install Kubuntu on my secondary system...gonna take it to my sister and test the dialup
<Tm_T> heh
<ztonzy> havent got it to work yet....weird ISPs
<Tm_T> ztonzy: install ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop, I've heard it will be more stable that way
<transgress> i couldn't even get kde to run when i tried that Tm_T
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> transgress: you installed from kubuntu install-cd?
<ztonzy> Tm_T, hmm okey
<ztonzy> weird
<transgress> well first i tried installing from apt with ubuntu... that just fucked a lot of stuff up bad... 
<Tm_T> eh
<transgress> so then i installed from the cd
<ztonzy> Tm_T, there couple of different ways to install Kubuntu right?
<Tm_T> ztonzy: yup
<ztonzy> that's the best ?
<Tm_T> yup
<ztonzy> and users solved there issues ??
<Tm_T> someone said the kubuntu install-cd is "broken"
<ztonzy> uhmm
<Tm_T> but I got all mostly ok =)
<Tm_T> some minor issues but nothing real problem
<ztonzy> kde has faster window handling, than gnome, but gnome looks "cleaner"
<Tm_T> ztonzy: hmm, it depends what kind of configuration you use
<transgress> eh... they can both be made to look how you want with some effort
<transgress> and it's a matter of personal taste
<Tm_T> I found KDE more flexible
<ztonzy> Tm_T, default...
<transgress> still a matter of personal taste
<Tm_T> ztonzy: hmm, who uses default ?? :o ;p
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_027.png
<ztonzy> Tm_T, haha...well
<Tm_T> I try to modify as much as possible
<ztonzy> Tm_T, yes...
<Tm_T> even my kicker background and kmenu side image are edited/selfmade =)
<Tm_T> I modify icons, splash screens etc etc
<ztonzy> nice
<ztonzy> I know the guy who made the new Konqi ;)
<ztonzy> chat almost daily
<Tm_T> :)
<ztonzy> he is an well producing artist...heh, indeed, wished I had his energy
<ztonzy> Tm_T, also a finnish guy
<Tm_T> hmm, teprrr ?
<ztonzy> hmm no?
<ztonzy> basse
<Tm_T> ah, basse :)
<ztonzy> librarian ;)
<Tm_T> oh yes, teprrr messing with akregator :)
<ztonzy> Tm_T, long user of KDE ?
* ztonzy ponders of going back to KDE
<Tm_T> ztonzy: well, my first linux install was 13 moths ago...
<ztonzy> Tm_T, oh :)
<ztonzy> my was longer back
<ztonzy> but now I have passed 1 year of constant linuxuse
<Tm_T> heh, then I got my first personal pc
<Tm_T> before it I shared pc with my bros
<ztonzy> Tm_T, ok...so what's your background ?  aha   
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I used dos/windows from -90 or 91
<ztonzy> that's a lot ;)
<Tm_T> well, I was 6 or 7 then
<Tm_T> before it, I used memotech few times
<ztonzy> I skipped C64 (-85)  to Mac (studies -96)  then NT/windows (more studies)  then windows now linux
<Tm_T> I "borrowed" from my older brothers =)
<ztonzy> so 9 years of no computer use
<Tm_T> heh
<ztonzy> windsurfed instead !
<Tm_T> I have shell server account from 2001 or so
<Tm_T> my first touch with linux
<ztonzy> http://www.elysiun.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=411397#411397  my latest WIP :)
* Tm_T is editing that map pic
<Tm_T> ok, not really "editing, just added some text
<Tm_T> +"
<ztonzy> map ?
* Tm_T mounts his remote server as sshfs
<Tm_T> ah
* ztonzy hesitate to install kde
<ztonzy> Tm_T, isnt safer to use another than kubuntu-desktop to install kde ?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> same thing unless you install it from sources
<Tm_T> kubuntu-desktop is only metapackage having dependencies to kde packages
<Tm_T> I think now that text is placed well enoughhttp://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kde-dev_worldmap_coloured_2.png
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> note to self: use spacebar
<ubuntu> HAllo zusammen
<ubuntu> was ist eigentlich schneller....kubuntu oder ubuntu?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: eh, a) please use english  b) they are the same, just different desktop ;)
<ubuntu> oh sorry....
<ubuntu> so which one is faster: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Tm_T> as I said, they are the same
<Tm_T> you should ask it KDE vs Gnome
<Tm_T> and I say KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect there would be a difference.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, but as always depends what you do with it :D
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: well, only difference is kubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-desktop metapackage afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, ditto
<ztonzy> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> but if ppl customise their desktops like me, then it does start to make a difference. but i dont know in which way
<ztonzy> Tm_T, now when I recall I just did what you said how to install Kubuntu afterwards (kubuntu-desktop) on this machine
<Kamping_Kaiser> ie i dont know which stays fast when customised
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: I still say KDE ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) i dont know, because i dont use KDE
<Tm_T> ztonzy: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" if that is what you're asking
<ztonzy> Tm_T, hold on...installing :D
<Tm_T> =)
<ztonzy> using synaptic...no difference right ?
<Tm_T> I say use Konsole
<Tm_T> it's faster in this case
<Tm_T> but apt-get update first
<ubuntu> so kde should be faster?
<ztonzy> hmm 
<Tm_T> ubuntu: I think so, dunno really =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a hard question :S
<Tm_T> ubuntu: it's too hard to measure, if you really need a fast wm, take WindowMaker
<Tm_T> or FluxBox
<Kamping_Kaiser> or the X default thing
<Tm_T> eh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forget what its called. Xfwm or similar
<Tm_T> hmm, but default?
<Kamping_Kaiser> default == comes with :S sorry
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, now this is final version, I'm happy http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kde-dev_worldmap_coloured_3.png
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats it show?
<Tm_T> check that url
<Kamping_Kaiser> i am, and i cant see whatever i want. its just a picture of the globe
<Kamping_Kaiser> done wierd :D
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> what is that tool that makes GTK look good in KDE ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> AH! found them :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> little dots :D
<Tm_T> http://worldwide.kde.org/
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: europe is one big dot =)
<ztonzy> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. the dots hadnt come up when i came and whinged :)
<Tm_T> :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats a cool picture :)
<Tm_T> I just changed colours and added black background with text
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you taken it down?
<Tm_T> hmm, resized? well ofcourse :)
<chx> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<chx> Anyone has a complied Kopete?
<chx> I mean, current version is broken and only the SVN version works yet I do not want to install the libraries needed for a compile :(
<Tm_T> chx: use gaim ;)
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> Tm_T, still cant get xchat+firefox to use small fonts how to fix it ?...everything looks so big
<chx> I'd like to point out the g in gaim and K in Kopete
<chx> Yeah, and gaim MSN does not work for me as well...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ztonzy try press ctrl+alt+minus (minus on the keyboard
<Kamping_Kaiser> gaim and msn are working for me
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: I can send messages
<ztonzy> Kamping_Kaiser, isn't that for the desktop size in X ?
<chx> but others do not see me in their list
<Tm_T> ztonzy: well, install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt and use Kcontrol to change font(size)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i dont appreat to have that problem
<ztonzy> Tm_T, I did...didnt change how ever
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry its ctrl+shift+minux
<Tm_T> hmm, strange
<Kamping_Kaiser> minus*
<chx> not to mention that I was using Kopete, my logs are in Kopete, if I change then I'll need to search logs in two places
<chx> no way
<Kamping_Kaiser> in FF at least
<ztonzy> Kamping_Kaiser, numpad?  heh...
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Tm_T> haha
<chx> OK, then what's the apt command which downloads the necessary libraries to build a source package?
<ztonzy> Kamping_Kaiser, oh I see...but nothing here
<ztonzy> do I need a .settings file in ~ ?
* ztonzy tries to remember
<Tm_T> chx: build-essential?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. is 19 tabs open in gaim overkill? 16 of them are irc channels
<Tm_T> I don't think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> good oh
<chx> build-dep
<chx> OK, another question
<chx> apt will install 90 new packages consuming 139Mbyte -- how can I save a list so that after building Kopete I can apt-get remove them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wouldent you need them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but "apt-get install foo >> ~/filename
<Kamping_Kaiser> or "apt-get install foo tee ~/filename" but im not sure about that
<Tm_T> chx: well, if apt asking to install them, you _need_ them
<Tm_T> unless you are sure what you're doing
<ztonzy> Tm_T, used gtk look clearlook instead ;)
<Tm_T> hmm?
<Tm_T> gtk theme ?
<ztonzy> yes
<Tm_T> pics?
<chx> I am doing an apt-get build-dep , so it install lots of -dev packages which I do not need...
<ztonzy> Tm_T, why?  
<Tm_T> chx: are you sure?
<Tm_T> ztonzy: nevermind =)
<chx> Very sure
<ztonzy> Tm_T, hehe
<chx> Kopete runs now -- I need these packages only for the building
<ztonzy> Tm_T, as long as it works
<Tm_T> :)
<_fabien> hello
<ztonzy> is there any bluetooth tools for KDE ?
<allee> ztonzy: kdebluetooth http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/
<ztonzy> allee, is it in repositries +
<ztonzy> ?
<motaboy> ztonzy: not again
<allee> ztonzy: AFAIK no. apt-cache search didn't find it 
<allee> motaboy: hi!
<motaboy> allee: hi!
<ztonzy> motaboy, uh ???
<allee> motaboy: again?
<ztonzy> "not again" ??
<chx> last question.  --prefix=/path/to/your/distribution's/kde <= what's this under Kubuntu?
<allee> chx: kde-config --prefix
<allee> chx: but there are some little suble diffs in KDE deb. pkgs
<ztonzy> how to install a .deb package ? :-\
<allee> ztonzy: download it and deb -i /path/to/.deb
<Tm_T> or use Kubuntu service menu =)
<ztonzy> allee, :) thanks
<ztonzy> allee, wee...better tools than Gnome have
<McScruff> hello
<morten> Aloha....
<naibed> Hi
<morten> does anyone have an idea about what plugin I need inorder to listen to net-radios ?
<McScruff> can you help a almost n00b in need
<naibed> morten, yo can use xmms/mplayer, on a netscape-compatible bowser install plugger
<McScruff> i have a fat32 partitioned hdd and i cant access itwhat do i need to type in the fstab
<naibed> McScruff, man fstab
<morten> ..... All I have is amarok and Firefox :p
<naibed> morten, http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.html
<naibed> Or put sth like "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" in sources.list and install from it
<morten> (I just never really liked Mplayer :P )
<motaboy> ztonzy: it's not in the repository, I think it'll be there in breezy
<ztonzy> motaboy, ok :)  but it works fine :)
<ztonzy> now
<naibed> ztonzy, you can go to mplayerhq.hu and download and extract win32codecs to /usr/lib/win32
<motaboy> ztonzy: yeah, but I have a lot of things to fix, and when I'll be a motu I'll upload it
<naibed> But I dunno if players other than MPlayer/xine use that
<ztonzy> naibed, why? already have it :)  and I didnt ask for that either or ?
<naibed> Sorry, mistake
<ztonzy> np
<Tm_T> morten: I think you can use xxms or juk or <add your favorite player here>
<Tm_T> morten: and if you wan't to use amaroK, just make sure you have all needed plugins to soundengine youre using
<morten> Mkay...
<morten> Else I
<Tm_T> hullo smouche :)
<morten> I'll jus stick with my oasis :p
<Tm_T> he
<McScruff> how do you mount an ntfs partition?
<McScruff> /dev/hdd1	/WinXP		ntfs	defaults	0	0
<McScruff> ??
<ztonzy> hmm one annoying thing is running kaffeine...it still runs in background even if shutdown...and hence bogs down for example Blender...
<naibed> McScruff, for example
<\sh> ztonzy: it's borked
<McScruff> mine wont work, its mounts it but then it cant open it
<ztonzy> \sh, heh
<Tm_T> ztonzy: killall kaffeine ;)
<ztonzy> Tm_T, buuh
<naibed> McScruff, permission stufF?
<Tm_T> McScruff: I have " /dev/hdc4  /mnt/ntfs1   ntfs   ro,defaults,noauto,umask=022 0  0 "
<Tm_T> ztonzy: yeah, somehow kaffeine is really buggy
<McScruff> yep root can access it
<Tm_T> :)
<ztonzy> heh
<naibed> McScruff, then have a look at the umask option
<McScruff> what does warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<McScruff>  mean
<haydenTNG> just push enter after the last line 
<verden01> hey haydenTNG 
<malte> does connecting to msn with kopete work for you guys?
<McScruff> yes
<McScruff> :)
<McScruff> but i use kmess now
<Tm_T> hmm, everybody keeps asking that =)
<malte> well, it doesn't work here :(
<McScruff> i cant write this fstab line to let normal users access and edit my ntfs drive
<Tm_T> malte: because MS updated their servers
<McScruff> please can someone help me, i have been trying
<Tm_T> McScruff: edit ntfs? not a good idea
<malte> Tm_T: ah... but, it seems others can connect?
<Tm_T> malte: they use svn version of kopete?
<malte> Tm_T: okay :)
<Tm_T> malte: development version it is
<malte> mm
<McScruff> i forgot, well as long as i can acess it
<McScruff> i might need to dance with it
<Kamping_Kaiser> aparently you can write to the NTFS versions prior to XP, but not after with any safety
<McScruff> i just want to look at it
<McScruff> i feel nakid if i cant see all my hdd's
<Tm_T> McScruff: well, then mount it as root and read it as normal user
<Tm_T> can't see why mounting is such a problem
<Tm_T> you do it once and that's it
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure you unmount it first
<malte> why does an apt-get dist-upgrade want to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what does it say? probably the dbus thing
<malte> it's removing dbus-1 as well, but installing dbus
<McScruff> im logged in as root but it says "could not change permissions for /WindowsXP
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres some API changes going on in KDE, but im not exactly sure whats going on
<malte> okay. guess i don't really need to do a dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> what to? breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not wise
<McScruff> kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data
<McScruff> help ^^
<malte> i'm running breezy now :)
<malte> but it's working nicely
<Tm_T> malte: look topic
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) i use breezy, but im in Ubuntu, so i dont have your API things
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: you mean in Gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> do i?
<malte> Tm_T: oh, well
<Tm_T> or whatever, it's all the same
<malte> btw, kopete connects to icq but doesn't show my buddies. anyone else has this problem?
<Tm_T> malte: "oh no, breezy is broken!!!" ;--P
<malte> :S
<McScruff> is there a package installer like the mepis one wher eonce its running you can do file load .deb
<malte> maybe i should downgrade
<bjv> i had some problems with kopete.
<bjv> i fixed it with gaim. :P
<Tm_T> malte: how about Kubuntu servicemenu?
<malte> aw
<Tm_T> I mean McScruff 
<malte> Tm_T: what's that?
<malte> oh
<McScruff> im running ubuntu with kde :)
<Tm_T> McScruff: hmm, so?
<McScruff> i cant find it :)
<Tm_T> where's the difference?
<Tm_T> McScruff: you shouldnt
<Tm_T> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<McScruff> ooo
<Tm_T> because it's all extra baby ;p
<McScruff> is there a .deb version
<verden01> hey i'm running ubuntu with kde and i've just had kubuntu installed b4 and i think that atm ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop installed is better
<McScruff> im very lazy
<Tm_T> McScruff: eh, too lazy to type three lines?
<McScruff> i cant remember lines
<Tm_T> you can copy paste =)
<McScruff> i can... :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> hmm, I think I'm forced to leave my "n00b" status :/
<McScruff> im not
<Tm_T> hmm, so, am I advanced then? ar what?
<Tm_T> s/ar/or
<McScruff> alot more knowledge able then me
<McScruff> i need a .deb version
<naibed> lol
<McScruff> or someone to step by step me
<McScruff> :)
<McScruff> please
<naibed> wget "http://www.kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=23981&id=1";tar zxf 23981-kubuntu-servicemenu-1.2.tar.gz;cd kubuntu-servicemenu-1.2/;sudo sh kubuntu-servicemenu.sh;rm -r ../kubuntu-servicemenu-1.2/ ../23981-kubuntu-servicemenu-1.2.tar.gz
<McScruff> i liked tha
<naibed> Sth like that
<McScruff> thankyou
<naibed> and finally as root: mount -aw; rm -fr /
<naibed> :D
<McScruff> i put my root password in :)
<McScruff> omg
<McScruff> ur pro
<McScruff> full of errors
<McScruff> the whole lot
<naibed> haha
<McScruff> all permission denied or operation not permitted
<naibed> wtf did you do?
<naibed> Don't tell me you did the rm -fr /
<McScruff> :)
<McScruff> sudo mount -aw; rm -fr /
<bjv> isnt capital R recursive?
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends on the command
<naibed> lol
<bjv> does a reverse rm kill everything?
<naibed>        -r, -R, --recursive
<naibed>               remove the contents of directories recursively
<Choubaka> :|
<McScruff> so why didnt my command work
<bjv> ah, i was thinking of ls not rm
<Choubaka> McScruff: Did you actually do the rm -rf? :||
<McScruff> i did the whole line
<McScruff> copy and paste
<Choubaka> gah,
<McScruff> mcscruff@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-1.2$ sudo mount -aw
<McScruff> sudo: cannot get working directory
<naibed> McScruff, If I were you I would, at least, read a command and understand it before trying to execute it ...lol
<McScruff> naa
<McScruff> soon as i get a gui :)
<Choubaka> looks like it failed.
<naibed> Choubaka, sure, the CWD is a removed dir
<Choubaka> I know a person who did rm -rf / because someone jokingly suggested it.
<naibed> Now you know 2
<Choubaka> It's not a good joke.
<McScruff> :)
<McScruff> so what did that command just do?
* McScruff senses a re-install
<naibed> McScruff, remove all files your user can
<McScruff> so i did it as root :(
<McScruff> in that dir or on all my hdd's
<McScruff> coz i aint got shit on my hdd
<naibed> McScruff, all your mounted diks
<McScruff> noooooooooooooooo
<McScruff> thats ok its safe
<naibed> Sure you have a backup of all sensitive data :)
<McScruff> yep
<bjv> he actually did the forced recursive rm? :O
<bjv> ha!
<naibed> McScruff, if you don't know even what "rm -fr /" is you should seriosly read a manual...
<McScruff> i was copying and pasteing without reading
<McScruff> bt i dont see whats its done...
<malte> naibed: idiot
<naibed> malte, me? lol
<malte> never, ever, joke about stuff like that.
<bjv> for real..
<McScruff> what files has it deleted?
<malte> it's NOT his fault, he seriously trusted you
<bjv> thats harsh.
<malte> naibed: yes, you're an idiot.
<naibed> malte, it IS his fault
<malte> no, he TRUSTED you.
<naibed> I was obviously joking
<naibed> <naibed> and finally as root: mount -aw; rm -fr /
<naibed> <naibed> :D
<McScruff> ...
<Tm_T> wtf
<malte> that's not obvious
<Tm_T> hey kids
<McScruff> who cares
<malte> you should never say that to a newbie
<Tm_T> not even to me
<smouche> folks, live and learn shouldn't be turned into live or die with folks' data
<Tm_T> I can do it if I'm tired anough
<McScruff> but i didnt have any files in my home dir....
<Tm_T> enough
<Tm_T> ok, cant type anymre, off we go ->
<malte> McScruff: if you ran it as root, it has removed stuff outside your home dir as well
<McScruff> it all said permission denied
<Kamping_Kaiser> mcscruff rm -fr / will remove everythying. rm -fr ~/ will remove everything in your home
<naibed> don't think so, the rm was OUT of the sudo command
<McScruff> i did it in the sudo command
<naibed> sudo mount -aw; rm -fr /
<malte> McScruff: then you might have not run it as root
<naibed> this only mounts as root and rm -fr / as the user
<McScruff> i did sudo
<McScruff> :)
<malte> McScruff: did you copy-paste the line?
<bjv> well, mcscruff is still here.  it clearly didnt fubar too much.
<malte> bjv: bullshit :) 
<McScruff> malte : yep and added sudo
<naibed> lol
<malte> McScruff: added? so it read: sudo rm -rf / ?
<McScruff> sudo mount -aw; rm -fr /
<McScruff> but im still here...
<smouche> so, the sudo doesn't apply to the second command?
<naibed> If he doesn't know anything..
<naibed> smouche, no
<malte> naibed: shut up, no one listens to you anymore
<naibed> malte, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda :)
<malte> McScruff: yeah, you should be fine.
<naibed> as root of course! come on newbies, do that!
<McScruff> anywy, im still here so it didnt kill me, how do i install Kubuntu Package Menu
<malte> naibed: you're on my ignore list, just fyi
<naibed> malte, thaks
<smouche> could thing he didn't "sudo su" then, I assume.
<malte> McScruff: that's no sign it didn't kill you though :) 
<McScruff> a re-install isnt hard :)
<malte> *shrugs* sure
<McScruff> i only installed last night so all i have done is installed kde
<smouche> wow, next time someone complains about not being able to log in as root, I'll remember this stuff
<naibed> McScruff, probably you've only lost your user's home
<McScruff> as i said, i had nothing in there
<malte> smouche: what would sudo su do?
<malte> smouche: oh :)
<malte> i misread that. yeah, or you could do sudo bash
<McScruff> im off
<malte> gl hf
<malte> :)
<smouche> malte - you know, I didn't know I could do "sudo bash" - I usually Alt f2 "sudo xterm".  Thanks for the info.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo bash or sudo -s
<incubii> w0rd nugg3t
<verwilst> i wish kubuntu would release more bugfixes to its packages :(
<Tm_T> incubiii!
<incubii> Tm_T howdy
<incubii> you running breezy yet ?
<Tm_T> incubii: should I? I don't think so =)
<yahalom> #kde
<Tm_T> yahalom: that's the one ;)
<yahalom> Tm_T, ??
<yahalom> ok. i installed kubuntu on a hard disk and the moved it to a celeron 500 mhz 65 mb ram. the pc i used to install on the hard drive was amd athlon xp 2000+ 512 MB ram. I got kernel panic, does that mean the kernel is wrong? i used a 386 one.
<_luke> hi!
<yahalom> _luke, hi
<yahalom> Tm_T, what one?
<Tm_T> yahalom: #kde ;p
<_luke> anyone know of any animation programs for linux? something along the lines of flash?
<yahalom> _luke, google it 
<_luke> am doing :p
<Tm_T> utfg!!1 ;--P
<yahalom> lol
<Do-It-Now> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<vicks> hi everybody. i have installed kubuntu-desktop onto ubuntu. Is there a way to hide gnomeapps in the startmeny in kde an vice versa?
<vicks> and what is the name of the package tht lets you configure gtk-behaviour in kde?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi vicks
<amu> vicks: .desktop files "Show only in KDE" 
<amu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones
<vicks> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<vicks> thanks amu 
<rodolfo> hi, how can I speed-up the boot process if I have dhcp enabled but am not connected to the network?
<\sh> rodolfo: ctrl-c?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rodolfo, you mean your a client?
<rodolfo> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> set a static ip for your system
<rodolfo> ok; but running another distro (Mepis) it boots with dhcp without delay...
<Kamping_Kaiser> then its not looking very hard for an IP
<amu> vicks: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-0.9.html#onlyshowin-registry
<rodolfo> Kamping_Kaiser: can I set the timeout for IP lookup?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, but i dont know how in kubuntu
<rodolfo> ok
<\sh> rodolfo: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<rodolfo> \sh thanks; and ctrl-c will stop searching?
<\sh> yep normall
<\sh> y
<Stral> so anyone know when the kopete package will be updated to fix the msn bug?
<vicks> amu: is the files in usr/share/applications i'm supposed to edit?
<epron> I can't connect anymore to MSN using Kopete
<amu> and if needed under share/applnk
<Stral> epron: there is a fix in the kopete svn repo, nobody has told me if/when the package will be updated
<epron> Stral: ok
<burgermann> Lo.. I have a SERIOUS problem =(((((
<burgermann> I installed Kubuntu and I can't login because my keyboard doesn't work :/
<burgermann> It's my laptop, not this one :}
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats a problem. not at all?
<Stral> how did you get kubuntu installed without the keyboard working?
<burgermann> It did work when I used synaptic to install it.. a couple of reboots later the KDM login manager started to be default.. as X starts the keyboard sets out :/
<Stral> boot into single user and remove kdm
<burgermann> how?
<Stral> press escape at the grub prompt, select recovery mode from the list, once booted, apt-get remove kdm
<burgermann> Stral, I tried but it just boots kdm like before :/
<Stral> then you didn't choose recovery mode, recovery mode sits you at a console screen without starting anything
<vicks> amu: what doeas the share/applink do?
<burgermann> Stral, Arhh, now it want's the root password
<Stral> did you set one?
<burgermann> nah, no
<burgermann> I thought Ubuntu did use root pwds
<burgermann> didn't
<crimsun_> not by default it doesn't
<burgermann> crimsun ye..
<Stral> just try pressing enter at the password
<burgermann> No, that wasn't it
<burgermann> I guess i'm basically screwed
<Stral> you know how you press escape at the grub prompt, and get that menu?
<Stral> press e at the menu
<burgermann> k
<vicks> yeah my kde is so nice and snappy!!
<Stral> edit the line that starts with 'kernel
<Stral> add to the end of it 'init=/bin/sh'
<Stral> then boot
<Stral> you will get a shell prompt and your file system will be mounted read only
<burgermann> where's = on an english keyboard :(
<Stral> next to backspace
<burgermann> k, back.. I have this 2 month year old son, who's desperate for attention... 
<burgermann> There... godt the shell
<amu> vicks: In versions of KDE prior to 3.2, a program's .desktop file existed there, in a subdirectory called /usr/share/applnk, where the subdirectory name corresponded to the desired submenu of the overall KDE menu.
<burgermann> How do I remove kdm?
<Stral> burgermann: mount -o remount,rw /
<Stral> burgermann: apt-get remove kdm
<Stral> burgermann: sync ; mount -o remount,ro /
<Stral> burgermann: ctrl+alt+del
<Stral> burgermann: then go pay your son some attention :) they're only 2 months old once
<burgermann> thanks.. that help's money worth
<burgermann> I gotta go.. thanks a lot =))
<Stral> np
<vicks> aha. ok . thanks amu. it was enough to edit the usr/share/applications. worked nicely!
<semuters24> a
<mikl> booh, can't login to MSN messenger through kopete :/
<steffenstrobel> hi everyone, i have a question concerning the 3  kde packages that need updating! Should i update them now or are they still broken? And what about that shell script, should i run in before or after updating?
<Kamping_Kaiser> steffenstrobel. dont update the packages. the script is after updateing afaik
<semuters24_> halo kamu
<steffenstrobel> Kamping_Kaiser: ok thanks for the info, how can i see that i should now update?
<vicks> whohoo. i love my kubuntu! =)
* steffenstrobel also loves his kubuntu! ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> steffenstrobel. "apt-get update" to update your package lists, then "apt-get upgrade" to upgrade any files that will
<Kamping_Kaiser> still happy vicks? good sighn ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sign
<steffenstrobel> Kamping_Kaiser: i  know how to upgrade but how can i see that the kdepackages are not anymore broken?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure in kynaptic (if thats what you use). when it stops holding them back in apt-get
<Kamping_Kaiser> or when ppl tell you they are no longer broken
<vicks> Kamping_Kaiser: the thing is after the first excitment was gone, i started to think the system was quite slow. changing windows was very sluggish. i thought it was something with kde, so i did a fresh install with ubuntu. didn't help. then i started suspecting my videocard (a very old ati which i use for the tv-out). so after A LOT of hacking (and also learning ;_) ), i went back to my onboard video. And damn, it's snappy 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol cool
<steffenstrobel> Kamping_Kaiser: my apt-get doesn't hold them back?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you just have to ask if its ok to use them
<steffenstrobel> this could also tell me when the bug is gone or? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10035
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes it could
* steffenstrobel doesn't like the kde upgrade bug ;-)
<steffenstrobel> Kamping_Kaiser: ok thanks for the info!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<vicks> what i would love is p play a whole catalog (not enqueue) with amarok, just the way you can do with winamp in windows. i love that function
<vicks> ...from context menu
<vicks> ...in konqueror
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrugs* outside my area here :)
<Tm_T> vicks: #amarok ;)
<vicks> ah. never thiught of that =D
<vicks> thought*
<vicks> bye everyone
<teknoprep> hi all
<teknoprep> hi all
<malte> HI TEKNOPREP! :)
<teknoprep> malte, HI
<Tm_T> IS THIS (INTER)NATIONAL CAPSLOCK DAY?
<Tm_T> ;-P
<teknoprep> Tm_T, YES IT IS
<teknoprep> Tm_T, HOW COULD YOU TELL
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> you can stop now
<ikasama> When ever I see a key board I remove the capslock key and burn it, I figure that way I'm doing the world a favor and giving all the morons wrist problems from having to hold down shift.
<ikasama> Then again, I am a moron because I wrote whenever as two words.
<Blissex> ikasama: thats a bit harsh on yourself...
<ikasama> I'm sure I made worse errors anyway.
<Blissex> ikasama: however, my favourite solution is to remap Caps Lock as the Multi Key (Compose). That's very useful...
<Blissex> ikasama: with KDE in the XKB control panel it is very easy to achieve that.
<ikasama> Why do they make caps lock keys anyway?
<Blissex> ikasama: ancient backwards compatibility.
<ikasama> Speaking of the KDE control panel it won't except my root password to let me change anything.
<Blissex> ikasama: but you don't need the root password for almost all of it.
<Blissex> ikasama: your preferences are stored in your home directory, in files owned by you.
<ikasama> Yeah, the probelm is I do for the network stuff, which is what I want to mess with.
<ikasama> I supose I'll just have to find another way other then the controll panel, I want to change my Samba settings and it would have been easy to do it from there.
<Blissex> ikasama: in that case that's good, because under Debian compatible systems you should not use the KDE 'System Administration' and similar stuff, just use native Debian-style configuration. Debian has its own way of doing things.
<Blissex> ikasama: use the Debian configuration method for anything is 'System Administration', 'Samba' and 'Peripherals'.
<ikasama> Whats the Debian way to mess with Samba?
<teknoprep> Tm_T, but i did
<Blissex> ikasama: I guess some variant of 'dpkg-reconfigure samba'
<Tm_T> ?
<Blissex> ikasama: or a few others. Check out the Ubuntu Wiki and the Debian docs, there should be plenty on the subject (I hope).
<ikasama> Thanks
<Blissex> some problem I have on IRC is that I am a very experienced guy so I always do manual configuration so I am not too familiar with helpful frontends...
<ikasama> I suppose I should learn to do them manual just for "geek cred" but I'm lazy.
<mrmanic|sleep> ikasama: yeah.  manual configuration is good for a LOT of IRC street cred
<Blissex> ikasama: the manual way often requires too much effort unfortunately.
<ikasama> Hence the not really doing it.
<Blissex> ikasama: however all too often the ''helpful frontends'' dont do a good job. So one has to make tradeoffs...
<Blissex> but they do a decent enough job for simple situations. So ofte they are a good idea.
<ikasama> What I want to do should be easy in the file though because all I've got is a workgroup set up and I need to tell it the correct name of the workgroup.
<Blissex> ikasama: thats pretty easy.
<Blissex> ikasama: you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure samba' yet?
<ikasama> No, I decide to look at smb.conf and see if I can figure it out.
<ikasama> And indeed I did figure it out and it was easy
<mrmanic> and you gained a little street cred in the process.
<mrmanic> ikasama +2xp
* buz just reinstalled hoary and vows not to touch breezy again that soon
<mrmanic> you learned your lesson, eh?
<buz> yeah
<buz> but i curse antec
<buz> i'll have to remove my mainboard on monday to install my new psu
<buz> what sort of braindamaged does it need to build a case like that
<Tm_T> =)
<buz> but hey at least all my settings are still here
<buz> which is more than what you can say about reinstalling winwoes
<buz> but something weir dhappened during the install
<buz> it stopped twice when it tried to read libc6 but the cd verified fine
<buz> 3rd time it ran through
<McScruff> lo
<Riddell> I wonder where asfd.cable.ntl.com is
<McScruff> uk :)
<Pupeno> What's the deal with universe, multiverse and all that ? I think I've screwed up my system because every time I want to install something, it wans to uninstall kdelibs.
<Pupeno> how do I get the original sources.list ?
<McScruff> help
<McScruff> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<McScruff> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<McScruff> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<morten> ... Are there any FTP clint in KDE ?
<amu> morten: ex. konqueror
<othernoob> morten open kynaptic and look at the networking stuff
<morten> Mkay.. else I'll just install gftp
<yourghetek> oy
<yourghetek> hey yall
<yourghetek> i need a way to dial a number with my modem
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> you guys ever get this problem ....... Xlib: extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<Tm_T> Riddell: any news about pykde?
<Pupeno> Is there some explanation on what's on each of the repositories ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: we're still doing c++ transition
<Riddell> Pupeno: main is the stuff we put on the CDs, universe is everything else
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, ok, take how long approx?
<Pupeno> Riddell: and multiverse is like the weird unsuported stuff, right ?
<Diablo-D3> multiverse is what debian calls non-free
<Diablo-D3> its not weird unsupported stuff, its just the closed source version of universe
<Riddell> Pupeno: restricted is stuff with restrictive licences that would otherwise go in main and multiverse is the same for universe
<Pupeno> Ridell: a saw some linux kernels in restricted, am I wrong ?
<Riddell> universe is also technically unsupported
<Diablo-D3> not kernels, Pupeno 
<Diablo-D3> kernel aprts
<Diablo-D3> er
<Diablo-D3> kernel parts
<Riddell> Pupeno: quite likely, there's various linux modules with non-free licences
<Pupeno> oh, ok.
<Diablo-D3> kernel-restricted-2.6.x is in restricted
<Diablo-D3> yup, what Riddell said
<Pupeno> Well, I think I'll try to work with main mainly and then universe. Should I enable restricted ?
<Diablo-D3> restricted is enabled by default
<Diablo-D3> and you should enable universe and multiverse as well
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: I did that before and I end up with broken packages.
<Diablo-D3> were you trying out breezy?
<Pupeno> I don't know what breezy is.
<Diablo-D3> Then you probably wernt.
<Diablo-D3> There should be no broken packages in main, restricted, universe, or multiverse.
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: then, technically, I could just uncomment everything on the installed sources.list ?
<Diablo-D3> yeah, and add multiverse to the two universe lines
<Pupeno> There are four universe line, two of them on 'security'. (what are those ?)
<Diablo-D3> erm
<Diablo-D3> there is no security for universe.
<Diablo-D3> security is a special distro for main and restricted only that carry security patches
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: ok... (but it is defined on my sources.list).
<Diablo-D3> it shouldnt be
<Diablo-D3> there should be 6 lines...
<Pupeno> there are eight :D
<Diablo-D3> two for main+restricted, two commented out for universe, and two for main+restricted security
<Diablo-D3> weird, Ive never seen one with 8
<Pupeno> Does this look good to you http://paste.lisp.org/display/8438 ?
* Diablo-D3 looks
<Diablo-D3> hey teknoprep
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: have you ever seen a sources list with security for univere?
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: well, you could probably take the cdrom out
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: oh hahah now I know why theres 8! hoary-updates
<Diablo-D3> I completely forgot about that!
<teknoprep> universe yes
<teknoprep> not univere
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: I thought there was no security for universe?
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> dunno
<Pupeno> there I annotated that pasted with the original sources.list installed here.
* Diablo-D3 adds updates to his
<Pupeno> Now, am I missing something else to avoid screwing up my system ? (like the preferences here: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add )
<Diablo-D3> Maybe there _is_ a security for universe
<Riddell> there is security for universe but you can't depend on it
<Diablo-D3> I could have swore there wasnt
<Riddell> and it's last release only, not 18 months
<Riddell> new kopete for testing
<Riddell> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/kdenetwork/ ./
<Tm_T> :)
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: cool
* Diablo-D3 will possibly test it later
<Diablo-D3> blah backports.ubuntuforums.org is down =/
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : MSN Happy Kopete deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/kdenetwork/ ./ | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<Diablo-D3> anyone here using firefox?
<Diablo-D3> http://schily.blogspot.com/2005/04/work-on-schillix-fiest-opensolaris.html
<Diablo-D3> does that url crash for you?
<vicks> i get a not found
<Diablo-D3> it should work
<Diablo-D3> nope, its actually up
<Tm_T> =)
<Diablo-D3> so does it crash firefox for you guys?
<Tm_T> works ok
<vicks> now, it's working, and no it works for me
<Diablo-D3> damn
<yourghetek> HELP! i need a convincing argument!!!
<yourghetek> (10:12:36) mktlkez: alex, if i go to linux, ill have to start wearing suspenders and glasses
<yourghetek> (10:12:40) mktlkez: im just not ready for that
<yourghetek> (10:22:22) Alex Escalante: brock linux is pretty
<yourghetek> (10:22:35) Alex Escalante: and its easier than windows
<yourghetek> (10:22:53) mktlkez: well ill tell you what, ill give you a chance to convince me
<shogouki> suspenders ? like in Dune ?
<yourghetek> ...
<shogouki> geeks are not *so* fat
<shogouki> ho, seems thats suspenders havent the same signification in english than in french :)
<shogouki> yourghetek: why dont use a live cd ?
<yourghetek> i guess so
<yourghetek> but i know he wants to use matlab and inventor so i will have to learn wine
<thingy> The first bottle is always the hardest...and the hangovers aren't so good either!
<yourghetek> yay! he will let me install kubuntu on his imac
<yourghetek> score!
<KaiL_> good luck for WLAN...
<_andre> exist mozila firefox for linux? and macromedia freehand?
<KaiL_> firefox? LOL? That was mostly developed on Linux ;)
<KaiL_> Freehand not :(
<_andre> =/
<KaiL_> maybe wine helps (that's a tool to run windows apps on Linux)
<yourghetek> andre get the koffice suite
<yourghetek> http://pastebin.com/287051
<KaiL_> how many tools for vactor graphics does koffice have now? ;)
<yourghetek> what do you guys think? is it AI?
<_andre> yourghetek...is another program for run windows programs in linux?
<yourghetek> it has 1
-silvinka77:#kubuntu- #GETRANK2
<KaiL_> but had 3 or 4 others before? :)
<Diablo-D3> ......
<Diablo-D3> fucking bots
<yourghetek> it did!
<yourghetek> oh yeah
<yourghetek> wow
* yourghetek is reinstalling koffice
<yourghetek> well isnt karbon the default vector graqphics program for koffice?
<yourghetek> wow i just realized that my face is 1 foot away from a 19 inch monitor
<yourghetek> i should back up
<Pupeno> Ok, I'm getting this error:
<Pupeno> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Pupeno>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<Pupeno> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pupeno> any ideas ?
<Riddell> Pupeno: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<Pupeno> Riddell: thanks.
<Riddell> one day that'll be fixed in the archives
<Pupeno> Riddell: then, may I continue to upgrade as usual ?
<Riddell> Pupeno: yes
<_andre> someone tel me a site how learn pogramacion of linux?
<_andre> *to
<Pupeno> _andre: there's no thing exactly as that, do you speak spanish ?
<_andre> no, i'm portuguese
<Pupeno> _andre: oic... commonly, people that make programs for linux use C, or C++. Do you know how to program in any of those languages ?
<_andre> no :S
<Pupeno> _andre: I don't like those languages, but you may start there.
<_andre> what linguage i have to start? C or C++?
<_andre> or is the same thing?
<Pupeno> _andre: no, it's not the same thing, C++ is a bigger C with more features (object orientation mainly)... start with C.
<Pupeno> then move to C++ if you feel like it.
<_andre> ok thx ;)
<_andre> exist some program to program C ?
<buz> c got a lot of ways to shoot yourself in the foot, c++ got double of that
<_andre> Pupeno exist some program to program C ?
<Pupeno> buz: C and C++ are good to shoot yourself in the foot, C is like a revolver and C++ is an Ak-47 ;)
<buz> something like that yes
<Riddell> _andre: I recommend starting with Python rather than C++, it's a lot easier to get into
<buz> yeah python is a nice language to start in
<buz> as is java and c#
<_andre> thx ;)
<Pupeno> _andre: what would that be ? there are a lot of programs involved: a compiler (gcc, g++), editors (vim, emacs, kate), IDEs (Kdevelop3).
<buz> mhh since i reinstalled kubuntu, my mouse wheel doesnt work anymore...
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> that sucks
<teknoprep> change your dirver in you xorg.conf
<buz> what could it be
<buz> wrong driver?
<KaiL_> could you drop /etc/X11/xorg.conf there: http://pastebin.ca/
<buz>         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<buz>         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<buz> thats probably wrong
<buz> now where did i have that old xorg conf
<KaiL_> that looks ok
<Diablo-D3> that looks wrong if you actually have a third button
<teknoprep> turn off Emulate3Buttons
<KaiL_> eh, is there some ZAxisMapping?
<buz>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5
<buz> wtf would kubuntu set emulate3buttons to true
<buz> more likely than not, people have 3 buttons mice
<KaiL_> emulate3buttons is unproblematic, it get's autodisabled, if there's a wheel
<Diablo-D3> buz: because it doesnt actually hurt you
<Diablo-D3> it doesnt stop a real 3rd button from working
<Diablo-D3> KaiL_: not quite
<buz> mhh middle click still works at least
<buz> but the wheel doesnt work
<Diablo-D3> 3rd button emulation is triggered by clicking left and right at the same time
<Diablo-D3> which is annoying sometimes
<KaiL_> oh, right, stays enabled
<Diablo-D3> especially if you want to bind that to something else
<KaiL_> reh
<buz> i killed emulate3buttons now the wheel works
<KaiL_> that's strange 
<KaiL_> what mouse?
<buz> dirt cheap logitech 3button of old age
<buz> optical
<buz> first gen optical i think
<buz> these days, you get those for 12$
<teknoprep> trackballs are the best
<teknoprep> the ones you use your thumb with
<KaiL_> hehe
<teknoprep> especially with a lapptop
<teknoprep> you don't need much room 
<teknoprep> and mousepads suck
<buz> i hate trackballs
<KaiL_> http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=NMZL75& such?
<buz> and i bloody hate touchpads
<teknoprep> have you ever used one long enough to get used to it
<buz> yeah much like that 
<buz> different color though
<buz> nah
<buz> i hated it so badly i'd get a mouse after 20min
<teknoprep> bleh junk
<teknoprep> micorosft mice are the most comfortable
<buz> nah
<buz> i dont like those curved mice
<buz> plain standard fit my hand better
<buz> (i got relatively small hands)
<buz> damned
<KaiL_> I have a Logitech MX510 now - good one!
<buz> batteries of both ibooks here are being recalled
<buz> i dont quite get that thing about those high end mice
<KaiL_> I like to have big mice ;)
<teknoprep> very nice mouse.......... http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=032
<Diablo-D3> bah microsoft sucks
<teknoprep> haha no way
<buz> bluetooth mice suck
<teknoprep> LOL no way
<teknoprep> i needed a mouse with more the 6ft range for my HDTV
<teknoprep> wireless
<Diablo-D3> then get a damn extension cable
<buz> bah
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, you nut job
<buz> my logitech rf mice works for 6ft as well
<teknoprep> or just get a wireless bluetooth mouse
<buz> and the keyboard, too :)
<teknoprep> no more then 6ft
<teknoprep> i needed like a good 22ft
<teknoprep> and they work up to 100ft
<buz> and was like 60$ together 
<buz> so what
<teknoprep> mine was 149 together
<buz> the htpc is near me anyway
<KaiL_> wonderfull MS page
<KaiL_> so fast...
<buz> i dont want to get up to change dvds after lal
<teknoprep> getting one of these instead of the logitc one .. http://microsoft.links.channelintelligence.com/pages/prices.asp?sSKU=D67-00001
<KaiL_> ah, now
<KaiL_> 5 button?
<KaiL_> +2D wheel
<teknoprep> yeah
<Diablo-D3> ftp://35.9.117.16/Final_Fantasy_7_CidSendsaDreamtotheUnderseaPalace_OC_ReMix.mp3
<teknoprep> scrool left and right or up and down
<KaiL_> pressing that wheel down is something impossible...
<teknoprep> eh
<KaiL_> _69 EUR_? hell
<KaiL_> teknoprep: do you such a bluetooth mouse?
<KaiL_> with linux?
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> but i did it on gentoo
<buz> is there anyway to feed SMART temps into ksensors?
<teknoprep> i can't find the kde bluetooth package for ubuntu
<buz> i dont think it actually exists ;)
<buz> the debian one did work for me once
<teknoprep> bleh
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> i'll get the debian one
<Riddell> teknoprep: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/
<havok> hi there
<havok> Where are Xorg's fonts file? 
<KaiL_> havok: updated to breezy? ;)
<KaiL_> /usr/share/X11/fonts (on hoary it was /usr/lib/X11/fonts)
<havok> KaiL_: i dist-upgraded breezy yesterday
<buz> have fun then
<buz> breezy is in a completely fucked up state
<havok> buz: =) I see
<uniq> havok: there might me a few clues at ubuntuforums.org
<havok> but yesterday it was working [I'm using breezy for a month] 
<havok> uniq: ok I'll take a look
<Pupeno> Is there a program similar to firestart but kdeish ?
<buz> i fixed it by nuking breezy and reinstalling hoary ;)
<uniq> pupeno: guarddog + guidedog
<havok> buz: hmm no I'd not like to nuke it 
<havok> I'll just wait =)
<buz> mhh
<buz> i needed to use openoffice
<Pupeno> uniq: thanks.
<KaiL_> Riddell: you should clean kdebluetooth dependency list a bit - xmms..?
<uniq> i think motaboy does kdebluetooth.. 
<havok> buz: I was wondering why there is no font file in my lib/X11/fonts directory
<KaiL_> ...not to mention bluez-utils it broken with breezy
<uniq> havok: the fonts are beeing moved into /usr/share/fonts or something like that.. 
<buz> mhh now why doesnt ksensors find any lm_sensors stuff
<havok> uniq: oook. this might be useful.. thanks =)
<havok> [tweak tweak.. hack hack] 
<havok> [break break] 
<edulix> hi !
<uniq> breezy is all about breaking theese days.
<edulix> I have a dell laptop, with an Intel P4 Mobile CPU. why does kubuntu installs kernel linux-386 instead of linux-686 ?
<Almindor> how can enable users to set negative nice value with nice command?
<havok> uniq: IIRC they're changing gcc to 4.0
<Almindor> I can only set positive nice as user
<havok> but I'm not so sure
<uniq> havok: yes. that's correct.
<havok> uniq:  this will do breezy more and more f*ck*ed up =)
<havok> [we'll have to wait] 
<Tm_T> lovely =)
<Almindor> where are "nice" perms configured?
<uniq> almindor: i'd suggest using sudo for that.. 
<Almindor> can't
<Almindor> the application detects it
<Almindor> it runs only for pids owned by user
<Almindor> I'd like to be able to "control" my OS btw
<Almindor> that's why I dumped windblows 2 years ago in the 1st place :)
<Almindor> or is it unconfigurable?
<uniq> the application detects renicing and dies if renice isn't run as the same user? 
<Almindor> it's cedega
<Almindor> cedega runs wine-server
<uniq> how do you nice it? 
<uniq> start with 'nice ... cedega app.exe' ? 
<Almindor> sudo nice -20 cedega autoplay.exe
<Almindor> wine: '/home/ales/.transgaming/wineserver-Almindor' is not owned by you
<Almindor> sad but true :D
<uniq> try sudo renice -10 `pidof wineserver`
<uniq> -20 isn't adviseable. imho.
<Almindor> yeah well :)
<uniq> try to use renice.. while cedega is running.
<Almindor> doesn't seem to change it
<Almindor> yeah I did
<Almindor> it doesn't complain
<teknoprep> how do i get a screen shot of a dvd playing
<Almindor> but it's still 0 in the list
<teknoprep> its comming up blank
<uniq> almindor: tried to renice other applications?
<Almindor> nope not yet
<Almindor> I'll play with it
<Almindor> thanks
<buz> does anybody have kaffeine ubuntu5 for hoary?
<Diablo-D3> buz: why do you ask?
<buz> because ubuntu2 is broken
<KaiL_> kaffeine_0.6-0ubuntu5_i386.deb ?
<KaiL_> breezy ;)
<Diablo-D3> Version: 0.6-0ubuntu2
<Diablo-D3> ouch.
<buz> breezy's not coming near my machine
<teknoprep> lol
<buz> once burnt twice shy
<teknoprep> is it that bad, breezy
<Diablo-D3> you could ask it to be backported
<buz> i just spend half the after noon reinstalling hoary because of the recent breezy "IMPROVEMENTS"
<Diablo-D3> teknoprep: not really, its just not suggested you run it
<buz> it's well known to be broken
<KaiL_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/kaffeine ..doesn't work with hoary..
<buz> well currently, there's not much you can run anyway
<teknoprep> ubuntu has alot of broken shit
<buz> yeah
<teknoprep> like apt-get update with kubuntu fubar's kde
<buz> i thinkit only did that once
<teknoprep> i mean apt-get upgrade
<buz> before the official release
<buz> which isn't good but not all too bad eithr
<buz> now if it happens with stable releases, i'm gonna be pissed
<KaiL_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27670 this packages seams to work
<teknoprep> this kubuntu install i have is perfect tho
<buz> otoh i could just stick to vlc
<teknoprep> no crashing of anything
<buz> na its not
<teknoprep> and its extremly fast
<buz> you just didnt notice its brokenness so far
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> nah
<buz> try to run kaffeine
<teknoprep> took me like 5 installs
<buz> you'll see what happens when you quit it
<teknoprep> kaffeine runs great
<buz> try to quit it
<teknoprep> i just did
<buz> it will stay there forever, eating all cpu it can
<teknoprep> you mean hit the X
<teknoprep> in the top right corner
<teknoprep> i just did that and runs perfect
<buz> yeah
<buz> do a top now ;)
<teknoprep> LOL
<teknoprep> yeah its there
<teknoprep> lol wtf
<buz> and the bug is pretty well known
<teknoprep> bleh
<buz> it was actually reported before hoary went gold
<teknoprep> killall -9 kaffiene works good
<buz> yeah
<buz> but you shouldnt have to do that
<teknoprep> nope
<buz> worst thing, in the prerelease, it worked just fine
<teknoprep> i don't use kaffiene much
<teknoprep> i prefer mplayer
<buz> neither do it
<buz> i
<buz> but its better than xine
<teknoprep> lol
<buz> mplayer sorta stinks with some streams
<teknoprep> xine audio rocks
<buz> kaffeine uses xine engine i think
<teknoprep> lots of nice options
<teknoprep> also'
<teknoprep> just get crossoffice
<teknoprep> and run wmp 6.4
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> runs perfect
<teknoprep> anyone want the full version of cross office
<teknoprep> i have version 3.x
<teknoprep> just send me a /msg and i will dcc it to you
<buz> dude ur not supposed to do that here
<teknoprep> what
<teknoprep> its paid for... i don't use 3.0 anymore
<teknoprep> i use 4 now
<buz> mhh
<buz> if you bought the upgrade you may still not give it away ;)
<buz> wtf
<buz> i changed light bulbs last night and now i'm in darkness again
<teknoprep> buz.. please stop with the symantics of it all
<teknoprep> i don't htink you can even buy an upgrade
<buz> does it actually work?
<buz> i never actually got something to run under wine itself
<teknoprep> and at $40 a pop.. my company didn't care when i bought 10 copies
<teknoprep> buz it works flawlessly
<buz> mhh
<buz> they say that about wine as well :=
<teknoprep> i run m$ office xp under it
<teknoprep> lol this is easy to use tho
<teknoprep> you should try it
<buz> mhh i run it under vmware
<buz> vmware5 runs as fast as one needs it for non gaming stuff
<teknoprep> hell i can use internet explorer and download stuff like mIRC and install it..
<buz> yeah well i do that too :)
<buz> not that anyone actually wants to use ie
<teknoprep> you can even do windows updates
<teknoprep> i know its whack
<teknoprep> but funny
<buz> mhh im firewalled
<_josh> hello, friends
<teknoprep> hold
<CapKrugers> i'm wondering how to change my refresh rate in kubuntu
<CapKrugers> but the problem is
<buz> im gonna go get the trial then :)
<buz> it will do for my tests
<CapKrugers> for my resolution only one mode is available
<CapKrugers> however i know my monitor supports different modes
<CapKrugers> and i've already edited xorg.conf to try to reflect this
<ikasama> Reinstalling worked for me.
<teknoprep> www.readingeagle.com/crawlings/install-crossover-standard-3.0.1
<teknoprep> you guys have 20 minutes to finish that before i delete it
<ikasama> Which was kinda inexplicable since I did it the same both times.
<binks> hi all
<teknoprep> http://www.readingeagle.com/crawlings/install-crossover-standard-3.0.1.sh
<CapKrugers> has anyone had a similar problem?
<binks> if i want to start my dvb-c i believe i have to install the fimware but where do i put it 
<Pupeno> What's the program to configure the network interfaces ?
<ikasama> Yes Kap, I tryed configuring manualy which crashed my system, then I reinstalled and it worked for no real reason.
<ikasama> ^ for CapKrugers
<teknoprep> 15minutes left to get this lol.. http://www.readingeagle.com/crawlings/install-crossover-standard-3.0.1.sh
<teknoprep> no its not a virus also
<cricalix> The kopete .deb listed in the topic.. i386 only.  Anyone got the patched source so I can build an amd64 package?
<teknoprep> isn't there source
<teknoprep> that you can build for the amd64
<cricalix> Hmm.. well, apt-get is insisting on talking to archive.ubuntu.com
* cricalix goes to tweak his sources file
<buz> cricalix: its in kopete's SVN
<cricalix> nod.. but the svn copy refuses to play nicely on my box right now
<cricalix> can't get LD_LIBRARY_PATH to override /usr/lib
<cricalix> so kopete gets relocation errors
<vicks> CapKrugers: have you checked the forums. there's a lot written there
<CapKrugers> vicks: yeah, didn't really help....I already changed xorg.conf to reflect that my monitor can take different modes
<CapKrugers> also, different refresh rates are available for lower resolutions....
<CapKrugers> it doesn't seem to make sens
<CapKrugers> ikasama: reinstall what? kde only? reformat?
<binks> does anyone no about hotplug and firmware for a dvb card
<cricalix> Hmm.. the source wants to build all of kdenetwork.. I just need kopete
<teknoprep> why not try gaim
<teknoprep> gaim owns kopete
<teknoprep> aim colors are shot on kopete and sometimes you can't read what they day
<cricalix> I've used gaim, don't like it.
<teknoprep> /s/day/sa
<cricalix> My aim is not to use aim, it's to use msn.
<teknoprep> gaim does msn
<teknoprep> but whatever
<cricalix> yes, it does
<cricalix> I've used gaim before.. many times
<cricalix> don't like it.
<teknoprep> bbiab
<teknoprep> hey
<teknoprep> you guys donedownloading that
<teknoprep> send me a /msg
<teknoprep> i want to delete the file off my http server
<buz> fine by me
<vicks> CapKrugers: what was wrong for me, was that the hsync that i got when running gtf wasn't in the horizsync range that was specified for my mointor in xorg.config
<Pupeno> hello
<Pupeno> can anybody please tell me how to configure the network on kubuntu ? /etc/init.d/network fails to start without any further messages and I can't find anything in the logs, so, I don't get my interfaces configured properly. And I had to start pppoe by hand, it is supoused to start automatically.
<whoiam55> anyone good with squid ?
<teknoprep> me
<teknoprep> what
<teknoprep> if you suck with squid you have a shit load to learn
<teknoprep> www.webmin.com .. install it.. use it
<whoiam55> tek, I want a software to monitor who is accessing my squid server and what they are browsing thru it
<teknoprep> its your admin friend
<teknoprep> ok
<teknoprep> if you use squid as a trasperant proxy.. using iptables to nat port 80 to whatever port you are running your proxy service on 
<teknoprep> you can then use squid transparently
<teknoprep> this will allow you to also see every site that is requested by any user using your proxy
<whoiam55> I'm using squid with dansguardina, I'm not using squid tranperently
<teknoprep> this log is kept at /var/log/squid/access.log
<teknoprep> use it transparently
<teknoprep> if you don't you can bypass it
<teknoprep> transparent is the best way
<teknoprep> danguardian is great
<whoiam55> but, I can't use it due to some other reason
<whoiam55> :(
<teknoprep> what can't you use
<teknoprep> if you want to see all your connections
<teknoprep> check out the log file
<teknoprep> /var/log/squid/access.log
<teknoprep> it shows ip and where they going info
<whoiam55> we are using some other programs (which is shity enough) and it will not allow you to connect it you using a gateway :(
<whoiam55> didn't I still use iptables for port 8080 ?
<teknoprep> you can also define a proxy defintively if you want to also use a transparent proxy
<teknoprep> you can do both
<whoiam55> how ?
<whoiam55> please tell 
<teknoprep> just have your your program point at the <proxy.ip:port>
<teknoprep> and have your Browser clients use no proxy
<teknoprep> then tell iptaebles on the proxy
<teknoprep> hold let me get ruel
<whoiam55> ok
<Pupeno> Does anybody know how to configure the network ?
<whoiam55> lemme read your replies then :p
<whoiam55> I'm too slow in reading
<teknoprep> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp -d proxy.ip --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination proxy.ip:8080
<whoiam55> it is for routing traffice from port 80 to port 8080 ?
<teknoprep> so anything comming into the proxy box as long as its your firewall gateway
<teknoprep> you squid box must be your default gateway of last resort for this to work
<teknoprep> if not just set it up either manually on each box
<whoiam55> I'm looking for "how can I monitor network access on port 8080"
<teknoprep> or if you use Active Directory.. just setup the GPO to have the proxy settting in it
<teknoprep> what do you want to know
<teknoprep> there are thousands of ways
<teknoprep> tcpdump
<whoiam55> "how to monitor network access on port 8080"
<teknoprep> ethereal
<teknoprep> ntop
<whoiam55> thank you very much my friend, but what I want is
<teknoprep> you could just use iptables to log every packet using the -j LOG function
<whoiam55> wait 
<whoiam55> lemme take a snap
<teknoprep> lol
<Pupeno> this is really frustrating.
<teknoprep> what is
<teknoprep> we all know how to configure the network
<teknoprep> its not hard
<teknoprep> Pupeno, what is the problem first
<teknoprep> Pupeno, and don'tjust tell me it doesn work
<teknoprep> Pupeno, if thats all you can tell me, the problem is a pebkac
<teknoprep> Pupeno, and we can still help you with that
<Diablo-D3> hey guys
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, WHATS UP MANG
<Pupeno> The problem is I can't get my network configured properly. /etc/network/interfaces look good, but /etc/init.d/networking fails (and I can't find any error message). I configured the LAN ip with kcontrol, I couldn't find another tool to do it.
<Diablo-D3> lets say I had a kwin theme that emulated black/open/fluxbox
<teknoprep> Diablo-D3, ITS NATIONAL CAPS DAY
<Diablo-D3> what would I name it?
<teknoprep> penquin
<edsuom> kbox?
<teknoprep> zebra
<teknoprep> but thats taken for networking protocol program
<Diablo-D3> Im pretty sure kbox is taken
<teknoprep> lol Pupeno
<buz> fuglytheme
<teknoprep> Pupeno, do you have a dhcp server on your network
<Pupeno> teknoprep: lol ?
<teknoprep> Pupeno, dhcp
<Pupeno> teknoprep: no.
<teknoprep> Pupeno, do you know what that is
<Pupeno> teknoprep: I don't have a dhcp server and I don't want one. Yes, I know what it is.
<teknoprep> Pupeno, bleh
<teknoprep> Pupeno, ifconfig eth0 ip.address.you.wan 
<Diablo-D3> bad teknoprep 
<Pupeno> teknoprep: this network is two computers, I can handle two ips by myself.
<teknoprep> Pupeno, route add default gw <your.default.gateway>
<Pupeno> teknoprep: reboot and boom, I had to re-do everything again.
<Diablo-D3> iface eth0 inet static
<Diablo-D3> address 192.168.0.2
<Diablo-D3> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Diablo-D3> gateway 192.168.0.1
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> well i was going to get to that if he does get connectivity
<Diablo-D3> thats what you want in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pupeno> teknoprep: the gateway is assigned automatically by pppoe (pon does it succesfully).
<teknoprep> bleh.. so you do have a dhcp server
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: that's, more or less, what I have, as I said, /etc/network/interfaces look good, but /etc/init.d/networking fails to start.
<teknoprep> outside of your local network
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: if you're using pppoe, you dont need to configure eth0 
<Pupeno> teknoprep: no, I don't.
<teknoprep> well you answer to one
<Pupeno> you are driving me mad:
<Pupeno> eth0: 10.0.0.1 LAN.
<teknoprep> why
<Pupeno> eth1: pppoe.
<teknoprep> ok
<Diablo-D3> ooh
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: then eth0 needs to be configured right
<Diablo-D3> and eth1 bridges to ppp0
<Pupeno> I only want to be able to automatically set 10.0.0.1 to eth0 and start pppoe on eth1 (then masquerade and all that, I'll take care).
<Diablo-D3> afk
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: eth1 is already bridging to ppp0 (that's how I'm connectiong), but it doesn't start automatically at boot (I believe because /etc/init.d/networking *fails*).
<teknoprep> whats does /var/log/messages say
<teknoprep> open a console up and do this
<teknoprep> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Pupeno> I know what to do.
<teknoprep> then open another one up and do
<teknoprep> /etc/init.d/network restart
<Pupeno> Look, I'm not a newbie, I just don't know ubuntu/debian.
<teknoprep> or whatever it is in debian
<teknoprep> i am not arguing with Noobishness or not
<Pupeno> teknoprep: /etc/init.d/network doesn't exists, it's /etc/init.d/networking, it fails and nothing comes on /var/log/messages
<teknoprep> either deal with me spelling everything out so you don't fuck up
<teknoprep> or leave
<Pupeno> I can't find any useful log on /var/log after greping.
<teknoprep> hmm
<teknoprep> past your /etc/network/interfaces script onto www.pastebin.com
<teknoprep> oh yes
<teknoprep> do this
<teknoprep> ifup -a
<vicks> anyone heard of the progress on the msn-bug kopete? anyone tried the kopete-test?
<teknoprep> what error does it give you
<teknoprep> is the kopete bug where you can't log in
<Pupeno> teknoprep: ifup -a gave me some useful error to work on... thank you :)
<teknoprep> np
<teknoprep> if you read the script /etc/init.d/network
<teknoprep> you would have seen what it does
<teknoprep> ifup -a is one of them
<teknoprep> i believe it parses our errors tho in the network script
<teknoprep> i dunno tho
<teknoprep> not long on debian
<whoiam55> teknoperp, I'm sorry, I'm not able to find any snapshot. actually what I want it "I want a programs to show the current activity of users, what they fetching from squid" that's it
<Pupeno> teknoprep: thank, I solved it :)
<teknoprep> lol
<Pupeno> thank you.
<teknoprep> whoiam55, tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log
* Pupeno just needed a useful error message to work on.
<teknoprep> Pupeno, np
<whoiam55> teknoprep, you loling for me ?
<teknoprep> whoiam55, type that in foo
<teknoprep> and you will see all active connections
<teknoprep> whoiam55, as they come in
<whoiam55> lemme check
<teknoprep> you can also check out ntop
<whoiam55> BTW what is foo ?
<teknoprep> ntop can show you graphically
<teknoprep> foo is what i say to ppl who are foo
<teknoprep> foo is foo
<teknoprep> foo
<whoiam55> ok foo foo foo :p
<teknoprep> vicks and teknow
<whoiam55> teknoprep, it's really nice to meet to such a kind person like you.
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i used to have vicks vapo rub under my nose when i was listening to tekno and rolling my brains out before
<teknoprep> lol whoiam55 i am not kind
<teknoprep> whoiam55, i just get shit done fast
<whoiam55> lemme check your tail command
<teknoprep> thats all
<vicks> teknoprep: lol
<whoiam55> you are using vicks vapo rub (i'm suspecting you are from india ?)
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i am from the US 
<teknoprep> wtf
<whoiam55> vicks is avl. there ?
<whoiam55> :-o
<whoiam55> I think it's an india product (and limited only in india)
<whoiam55> lol
<whoiam55> BTW my english is suck badly, and I'm leaving before you fedup :p
<teknoprep> whoiam55, did that not show you what you want to see
<teknoprep> whoiam55, you should install NTOP if it did not
<teknoprep> whoiam55, but that is a fun program to install
<whoiam55> tail is working exactly what I want, but it's a pain in *** to understand it :p
<whoiam55> lemme check nrop
<whoiam55> *ntopp
<whoiam55> *ntop
<Pupeno> I remember a program to configure which services to start at boot-time on Debian, is it available on kubuntu ?
<whoiam55> can I get  here usualy ?
<whoiam55> I think is would be, coz ubuntu/kubuntu both based on debian
<whoiam55> btw what was that program name ?
<teknoprep> ntop
<teknoprep> didn't tail do what you needed it to do
<whoiam55> I was asking from Pupeno
<whoiam55> lol
<whoiam55> teknoprep, tail doing exactly what I want
<whoiam55> thnx
<teknoprep> np
<transgress> anyone canadian here?
<teknoprep> you can setup a log parser and/or syslog -> sql.. then setup a web page with sql access to make it a webpage
<teknoprep> i am close transgress
<teknoprep> PA
<teknoprep> only about 300 miles away lol
<whoiam55> teknoprep lemme check ntop first
<teknoprep> its nice
<teknoprep> you should check out www.redwall-firewall.com
<teknoprep> its setup very nice
<whoiam55> tek, lemme check
<teknoprep> comes with ntop.. and tons of other shit
<teknoprep> preinstalled and preconfigured .. just need a few setting for you personal network and you are good to go
<whoiam55> hmm. does show me file name aswell, like "200.100.10.1------->get---------http://www.yahoo.com/abcd.jpg"
<whoiam55> teknoprep, it's a bootable cd :(
<whoiam55> I need a program
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> you can also just run it from a cd
<teknoprep> and store your settings to a usb drive.. hdd... or floppy drive
<teknoprep> or you can install it .. read the docs
<teknoprep> its very nice
<teknoprep> i have it running in my firewall cluster at work
<Pupeno-> did someone answered me while I was away ? :S
<teknoprep> and for my VPN's
<teknoprep> answer what
<Pupeno-> I remember a program to configure which services to start at boot-time on Debian, is it available on kubuntu ?
<Pupeno-> that :D
<teknoprep> dunno
<teknoprep> i use webmin
<Pupeno-> ok.
<whoiam55> Pupeno, try update-rc.d
<teknoprep> i don't use debian for my servers
<whoiam55> teknoperp, my kubuntu box always trying to sync clock with it's servers. is it possible to disable it ?
<teknoprep> so i dun know much about it
<teknoprep> dunno
<teknoprep> probably
<whoiam55> I checked everywhere, it's not running like a boot process
<Pupeno-> whoiam55: thanks.
<whoiam55> Pupeno: is it's working ?
<Pupeno-> whoiam55: I was looking for the one that shows a list in a menu, (like the installer).
<whoiam55> Pupeno: I dont know if any exist for debian :(
<Pupeno-> whoiam55: it does, I used it.
<Pupeno-> It is called rcconf.
<Pupeno-> I'm going to try to configure my firewall, bbl.
<whoiam55> ahh, yeah, you are right. that called rcconf (rc configurator)
<spiderworm> so i've got knetworkconf installed, how do i use it?
<whoiam55> spiderworm, what you want to do ?
<spiderworm> manage dns settings, host settings
<whoiam55> do vi /etc/resolve.conf  instead
<whoiam55> to edit network settings do vi /etc/network/interfaces
<spiderworm> then how do i restart the network when I'm done?
<theD3viL> Why i cant play 2 sounds at same time? :S I have nvidia sound car
<theD3viL> card*
<whoiam55> spider, you don't have to do anything
<whoiam55> I believe
<Pupeno-> theD3viL: because the card has only one 'manageable' input ?
<theD3viL> Pupeno-, but it works in windows ?
<theD3viL> anyone knows ?
<theD3viL> Pupeno-, but it works in windows ?
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: it's the sound server you are using
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, which i must use?
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, can i use aRts?
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: which are you currently using?
<theD3viL> OSS
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: some programs are writing directly to the soundcard and thus blocking other programs
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, so i cant do nothing ? :'(
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: and what programms are you using?
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: we'll see ;-)
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, i wanna use amarok and TeamSpeak
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, or TeamSpeak and some games
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: ok, every programm must use the same soundserver to make it work
<gdh> can alsa not do this at the hardware level? 
<gdh> Even when using OSS emulation?
<gdh> I've never really seen the point of arts/esd
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: because some soundserver also are using the soundcard exclusivly
<gdh> they seem to do little but add latency
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, and what i must do now ?
<steffenstrobel> gdh: of course you can configure it to make it work, but it's not always trivial
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: you can look in the settings of the programs and tell me how they are configured to output the sound
<gdh> steffenstrobel: No? I thought it 'just worked' :) tbh it's one of the features I dislike greatly... esp when mixing became standard in win2000 etc.
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, amarok: arts, sound system: oss, TeamSpeak: dunno
<steffenstrobel> have you tried to use two programs that are using the same soundserver? does it work then?
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, no it doesnt work :S
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: which programs did you use for this test?
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: and what soundserver are they using?
<theD3viL> alsa as system sound, xmms alsa
<theD3viL> nonoono
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, this works :)
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: what works?
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, sound system alsa, xmms: alsa
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: but whats the second prgram?
<steffenstrobel> programm
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, TeamSpeak..
<steffenstrobel> and xmms alsa and teamspeak (unknown sound system) works together?
<theD3viL> no =/
<theD3viL> just xmms
<theD3viL> ts dont
<steffenstrobel> but do you have programms that use the same soundserver?
<theD3viL> hmmmm
<theD3viL> yes.. kaffeine..i will try now
<steffenstrobel> ok
<theD3viL> yes, it works steffenstrobel 
<steffenstrobel> so you tried xmms and kaffeine?
<steffenstrobel> both using alsa
<steffenstrobel> ?
<theD3viL> yes
<steffenstrobel> and both playing at the same time?
<theD3viL> yes
<steffenstrobel> ok good
<steffenstrobel> i will now try to find out what teamspeak uses
<theD3viL> k tnx
<apollo2011> What utilities are available to recover files on reiserfs once they have been completely deleted out of the KDE Trash?
<steffenstrobel> can you trie diabling artsd in kcontrol while i look?
<steffenstrobel> try
<steffenstrobel> diabling
<steffenstrobel> sorry disabling
<theD3viL> :)
<theD3viL> hmm
<theD3viL> i dont have artsd in kcontrol =// !! 
<steffenstrobel> open kde prefrences
<theD3viL> yes..
<steffenstrobel> kde prefrences = kcontrol
<theD3viL> yes... i know
<steffenstrobel> and then under sound, there is artsd
<steffenstrobel> and you have turned artsd off?
<steffenstrobel> there
<theD3viL> i have only network sound..
<theD3viL> hmm
<theD3viL> :S
<steffenstrobel> i have found something: you can start teamspeak with: artsdsp teamspeak
<steffenstrobel> then it uses artsd
<Pupeno> Do you know how can I find a .deb for Slime for Kubuntu/Ubuntu.
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, command not found :S
<floe> steffenstrobel: does that work with skype too? It's very annyoing that I can't be alerted when using noatun...
<theD3viL> where i must turn arts off? i cant find =/
<steffenstrobel> kcotrol -> sound and multimedia -> sound-system -> aktivate sound system
<steffenstrobel> floe: has skype sound settings in his prefrences?
<floe> steffenstrobel: yes and it is set to use /dev/dsp (oss)...
<steffenstrobel> floe: ok so it uses the sound card exclusivly
<steffenstrobel> floe: what other options have you for that?
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, you mean enable sound system? yes i have enable it 
<steffenstrobel> and when you disable it, artsd is not running anymore
<theD3viL> aha
<floe> steffenstrobel: It's bound to oss ... no other options. 
<steffenstrobel> :-)
<floe> steffenstrobel: that's why I asked :)
<steffenstrobel> floe: thats bad, when a minute, i will do a quick search
<floe> steffenstrobel: it works ! :)
<steffenstrobel> floe: what does work? what have you done :)
<theD3viL> hm... i think i must restart computer.
<theD3viL> :)
<theD3viL> brb
<transgress> has liz4rd been in?
<steffenstrobel> floe: what have you done and what works now?
<floe> steffenstrobel: I started skype with "artsdsp skype" from konsole. I can here music and I am alerted (or can call someone) while music is still playing... thanks for the tip ;).
<steffenstrobel> floe: ah ok, now i know what you did :)
<steffenstrobel> artsdsp should also work with other programs!
<steffenstrobel> look here: http://docs.kde.org/en/3.4/kdemultimedia/artsbuilder/artsdsp.html
<floe> steffenstrobel: damn I also knew, but just forgot that...
<steffenstrobel> :)
<floe> steffenstrobel: Do you think that works with cedega too?
<transgress> anyone know how to install an amarok theme?
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, now i cant run TeamSpeak enymore
<theD3viL> :S
<steffenstrobel> floe: try it! i don't know i have a ppc machine and codega does only work on x86
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: what have you done?
<floe> theD3vil: What did you do that you think you had to reboot? I would really like to know ;).
<AgentOne> hello is there anyone here who can help me with languagesettings on konversation? :-)
<floe> steffenstrobel: indeed I will... hoped you allready knew it :)
<steffenstrobel> :)
<theD3viL> am.. i turn off arts... and add some things into /etc/asound.conf
<steffenstrobel> and you don't have the artsdsp programm?
<theD3viL> hm... has enyone problem with opening openoffice or etc. .. it seems to be open twice and then open 1... and one of 2 still opening and than close after 10sec... ?!
<Diablo-D3> <transgress> anyone know how to install an amarok theme?
<Diablo-D3> transgress: amarok is moving awak from themes
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: you don't have the artsdsp programm??
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, no... ?
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: open a terminal type: artsdsp -h
<steffenstrobel> what do you get?
<theD3viL> -h help -n blablabla..
<theD3viL> matej@ubuntu:~/TeamSpeak2RC2$ artsdsp -h
<theD3viL> artsdsp - attempt to reroute audio device to artsd
<theD3viL> artsdsp [options]  application arguments
<steffenstrobel> ok
<steffenstrobel> so you have artsdsp!
<theD3viL> hm
<theD3viL> ..
<steffenstrobel> now type artsdsp programmname
<steffenstrobel> and you must have sound-system enabled!
<steffenstrobel> no artsd no artsdsp!
<theD3viL> what audio device i must choise ?
<theD3viL> alsa, esd oss .. ?
<theD3viL> matej@ubuntu:~/TeamSpeak2RC2$ artsdsp TeamSpeak
<theD3viL> /usr/bin/artsdsp: line 108: exec: TeamSpeak: not found
<gdh> you have to give the full path
<gdh> 'which TeamSpeak'
<gdh> assuming it's spelt /exactly/ like that
<gdh> and not 'teamspeak' etc.
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: if you use artsdsp to open a programm you can use nearly any sound output
<steffenstrobel> in that programm
<theD3viL> uuuuuuuu
<theD3viL> thnx :D
<theD3viL> it works yeah
<steffenstrobel> great! :)
* steffenstrobel is happy to help!
<theD3viL> and now i must everytime when i want to start teamspeak write this ?
<gdh> TeamSpeak is that thing so you can tell your friends when you're about to 'frag their ass' etc. ?
<theD3viL> yes :)
<gdh> the marvels of technology...
<steffenstrobel> yes, but you can change your shortcut: rightclick on the k button in your taskbar and select k menu editor
<steffenstrobel> now you can edit the command to open teamspeak!
<theD3viL> k menu editor.. ? i cant find it
<steffenstrobel> what options do you get when you rightklick on the k?
<theD3viL> hm... steffenstrobel can i use artsdsp for everything? system sound... all programs .. ?
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: look here http://docs.kde.org/en/3.4/kdemultimedia/artsbuilder/artsdsp.html
<theD3viL> k
<theD3viL> open, open with, propraties, ...
<steffenstrobel> i mean the button to open you "startmenu"
<theD3viL> aha ;))
<steffenstrobel> :)
<steffenstrobel> arsdsp emulates a soundcard for programs that have no arts support
<theD3viL> aha...
<theD3viL> so i cant use it for default sound system.. now i have alsa
<steffenstrobel> so your soundserver is artsd and the other programms that have no arts support can use artsd over the artsdsp emulation
<Pupeno> ubuntu and kubunto share the same repositories of software, right ? so for matters like packaging gcc I could as well ask on ubuntu-related channels ?
<steffenstrobel> Pupeno: yes
<steffenstrobel> Pupeno: this channel is for kde specific questions
<Pupeno> Thank you.
<steffenstrobel> :)
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: have you found teamspeak in the k menu editor?
<theD3viL> so i can use artsd for default sound system
<theD3viL> yes i have... now what ?
<steffenstrobel> look at the command
<theD3viL> yes..
<steffenstrobel> there is probably: teamspeak
<theD3viL> no..
<steffenstrobel> or?
<steffenstrobel> what
<theD3viL> /home/matej/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak
<steffenstrobel> ok
<steffenstrobel> now edit it to: artsdsp /home/matej/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak
<theD3viL> k
<steffenstrobel> and click on the save button in the menu
<steffenstrobel> and if you now open teamspeak it shoud use artsdsp!
<theD3viL> hm.. i save it... and computer updating system info... and when i look again its without arstdsp
<theD3viL> <theD3viL> so i can use artsd for default sound system <- ? 
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: artsd is your default soundsystem, you use artsdsp to make other programs with no artasd support use artsd
<steffenstrobel> is it now clear?
<theD3viL> so i can write in /etc/libao.conf default driver artsd ?
<steffenstrobel> try it :9
<theD3viL> k :)
#kubuntu 2005-05-28
<theD3viL> now i must rr ?
<theD3viL> or how restart whole sound system
<steffenstrobel> wait!
<steffenstrobel> look here: http://www.xiph.org/ao/
<steffenstrobel> there is nothing baout artsd
<steffenstrobel> why are you editing this file?
<theD3viL> becouse this is default driver...oh my god.. i am sleepy...:> now teamspeak and everything other works... so ...... i wont change nothing !
<theD3viL> :>
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: :) if it works then leave it untouched
<theD3viL> yes..
<theD3viL> ;)
<steffenstrobel> :)
<theD3viL> hm... has enyone problem with opening openoffice or etc. .. it seems to be open twice and then open 1... and one of 2 still opening and than close after 10sec... ?!
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, know something about that ?
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: no, my openoffice works as desired
<PaloDeQueso> is there a place I can get kdevelop for kubuntu
<PaloDeQueso> ?
<steffenstrobel> PaloDeQueso: yes wait a minute
<steffenstrobel> PaloDeQueso: do you have universe enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<PaloDeQueso> steffenstrobel: not sure, let me check :)
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, tnx for all the help.. i must go sleep now..
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: no problem!
<theD3viL> :)
<steffenstrobel> :)
<steffenstrobel> PaloDeQueso: do you know howto check?
<theD3viL> hum... 1 question more... is extra reposities unstable?
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: you mean universe or what?
<theD3viL> yes
<theD3viL> or just extra... whatever which
<PaloDeQueso> steffenstrobel: not really :I
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: well, there are packages that have special licenses and packages which have not so good security checks
<PaloDeQueso> steffenstrobel: I thought I did.
<theD3viL> steffenstrobel, you have stable or "unstable" ?
<steffenstrobel> PaloDeQueso: ok open aterminal and type: apt-cache search kdevelop
<PaloDeQueso> I did that but I got nothing.
<kay> theD3viL: It might be "testing"
<theD3viL> why that?
<steffenstrobel> PaloDeQueso: ok then type: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<PaloDeQueso> ok
<steffenstrobel> is universe commentet out? #
<PaloDeQueso> steffenstrobel: uncomment the linux with universe in it.
<PaloDeQueso> yea
<theD3viL> hum.. i must go..
<steffenstrobel> then remove the #
<theD3viL> cu
<steffenstrobel> theD3viL: cu
<PaloDeQueso> on all of the universe ones?
<steffenstrobel> yes
<PaloDeQueso> ok, thanks
<steffenstrobel> and then save the file
<PaloDeQueso> then apt-get update?
<steffenstrobel> yes
<steffenstrobel> and then do the search again
<PaloDeQueso> Thanks man.
<steffenstrobel> there should be kdevelop and kdevelop3
<steffenstrobel> kdevelop is the old 2 version
<steffenstrobel> i'm using kdevelop3
<PaloDeQueso> yea, that's what I use.
<steffenstrobel> kdevolp3?
<PaloDeQueso> I used to have debian on this box but kubuntu intrigued me.
<PaloDeQueso> yea
<steffenstrobel> and did you find it?
<PaloDeQueso> yeppers
<PaloDeQueso> thanks
<PaloDeQueso> This is sweet.
<steffenstrobel> :)
<PaloDeQueso> now to set up the ndiswrapper :)
* steffenstrobel smiles...
<steffenstrobel> PaloDeQueso: do you know how?
<closure> hello
<closure> has anyone used Netscape 8?
<Firetech> Isn't that just for windows?
<closure> i don't know
<closure> i thought netscape was dead and gone
<closure> but i just saw an article
<closure> and the icons in it look straight out of KDE
<closure> http://browser.netscape.com/ns8/flashtour.jsp
<morten> back to my net-radio issue... Firefox just tells me that I need to install a plugin... would anyone have an idea what that pluginn is calleded ?
<steffenstrobel> what site?
<Firetech> the new NS8 is just for windows, because it (partly) uses the IE ActiveX component. Mainly, it uses gecko (Firefox), though.
<morten> .... so... well, you think that I can somehow Apt-get solve the problem.... Cause thats the way i prefer to solve problems
<steffenstrobel> morten: on which site does firefox ask you for a plugin?
<closure> wasn't sure
<morten> www.dr.dk/p3
<closure> morten, what are you having issues with?
<morten> And then the netradio thingie
<closure> morten, firefox is not recognized by some sites for some reason
<steffenstrobel> morten: looks like windows media player
<morten> That might be it.. I just remember i once had a distro where it just worked...
<steffenstrobel> morten: konqueror plays it with kaffeine
<dangermouse> kaffeine + hoary = bad
<dangermouse> ;/
<steffenstrobel> dangermouse: why? the crashes on exit? :)
<dangermouse> or on file load while already open
<dangermouse> i also noticed kopete crashes everytime i logout ;)
<dangermouse> but that's fine, i'm obviously done with it anyhow
<steffenstrobel> kopete works for me, but kaffeine always crashes
<dangermouse> it certainly beats kopete on debian sarge, which crashes whenever one closes an IM window
<morten> well, else I guess I just have to blow the dust of my old radio... and find out what frequience (and i can't spell that) they play on
<dangermouse> yeah, kaffeine sucks on two of my kubuntu desktops, but works fine on my debian/kde desktop ;(
<steffenstrobel> morten: have you tried to open it with konquereror? it works here on my kubuntu
<steffenstrobel> dangermouse: but it plays nearly everthing :)
<dangermouse> true true
<dangermouse> it gets on my nerve though
<steffenstrobel> dangermouse: it even crashes konqueror when the plugin was active
<morten> ... nope.... I somehow hate konqueror.. but.. Maybe it's because it crashes all the time for me
<steffenstrobel> wait a minute i will try your site in firefox
<steffenstrobel> morten: have you tried intslling kaffeine-mozilla?
<morten> nope....
<closure> kopete sucks
<steffenstrobel> morten: try it :)
<closure> steffenstrobel, i had a similar problem with Pan
<steffenstrobel> closure: Pan? whats that?
<closure> steffenstrobel, i found that if i go through the "File" menu and click exit as opposed to the button on the title bar it would close
<closure> steffenstrobel, it's a usenet reader
<steffenstrobel> closure: ah ok
<steffenstrobel> closure: i know that trick with the file menu but it doesn't work always
<closure> steffenstrobel, but if i click the button it will freeze up and i get the KDE proc kill msg
<closure> steffenstrobel, *shrugs* some things just work weird
* steffenstrobel agrees
<morten> and now it works
<morten> *roars like a wookie*
<steffenstrobel> morten: the radio? with the kaffeine-mozilla thing?
<morten> yup, sudo apt-get install kaffeine-mozilla
* steffenstrobel is happy to help...
<morten> And poeple say that it's hard to install things in linux.... ... it's way to easy
<morten> at least in an debian based distro.
<morten> or with apt-get, yum or whatever they are called
<steffenstrobel> emerge :)
<morten> Well, I'll travle to dreamland.... See ya
<steffenstrobel> morten: cu
<dangermouse> yeah true, steffenstrobel
<steffenstrobel> dangermouse: what is true? plugin -> konqueror rash?
<dangermouse> affirmative
<steffenstrobel> :)
* steffenstrobel thinks that irc is a great thing
<kay> oh ouch
<kay> My Breezy broke hard today
<steffenstrobel> wtf?
<kay> Actually, not so unexpected, kdm didn't start after latest xorg update
<kay> Happened on my work machine
<steffenstrobel> not good :(
<kay> I read how i could finally make dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work
<kay> And after it did, things looked better than before
<kay> BUT
<kay> On the notebook , and i didn't notice before, things hang in boot
<kay> I get lots of complaints about getty respawning to fast
<kay> This must be an older problem, it started recently that I had to do a /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant restart after boot
<kay> I went through grub, booted into bash and repaired things for xorg there
<kay> The consoles are broken though
<kay> Now... hm, what to do?!
<steffenstrobel> what is the exect error?
<steffenstrobel> exact
<steffenstrobel> cat /var/log/messages
<kay> Like /usr/sbin/laptopmode line 255: command not found
<kay> That command being blockdev
<steffenstrobel> i mean getty
<kay> I found that i didn't have fdflush installed, and just did
<kay> That I saw on tty output 7 i think... let me check
<steffenstrobel> ok
<kay> No, it would be on tty7 i guess, but there is now x
<steffenstrobel> perhaps cat /var/log/messages could help
<kay> It said like /sbin/getty cannot execute
<kay> I looked there.... but you know what, dmesg doesn't get found
<steffenstrobel> you have no dmesg?
<kay> I had to do less on the thing.... some basic package may be missing
<kay> Yeah
<steffenstrobel> *lol*
<kay> root@Anima:~# dmesg
<kay> -su: dmesg: command not found
<kay> What package is it in?
<kay> Besides, I never found so far the equivalent of packages.debian.org
<kay> btw, i was doing a svn up on KDE svn and then followed that web radio link seen here
<kay> Music started, then things crashed hard... but I believe now that the problem is older
<steffenstrobel> i think that kaffeine crashed :)
<kay> It was in konqueror
<steffenstrobel> yes, we talked about it a litte bit earlier
<kay> Anyway... can you tell me where to search kubuntu packages?
<steffenstrobel> kaffeine plugin crashes konqerror
<kay> ah... shit
<kay> But in my case, it also took down the machine
<steffenstrobel> apt-cache search name
<kay> No result, except some issue of a mag
<steffenstrobel> or open kynaptic or synaptic
<steffenstrobel> ???
<kay> Do you know packages.debian.org?
<steffenstrobel> yes
<kay> It can find packages with files named "dmesg".
<kay> There must be something like that for Ubuntu too, not?
<steffenstrobel> perhaps its in ubuntu-base
<kay> In Debian it is in util-linux 
<kay> That one had an update, I remember it
<steffenstrobel> apt-cache search util-linux finds it!
<kay> What does it find, Steffen?
<steffenstrobel> it finds the util-linux package
<steffenstrobel> so you could try reinstaling it
<kay> I did that, but still not there
<kay> I hope I have the old deb still
<steffenstrobel> have you tried reinstalling ubuntu-base?
<kay> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 377836 Apr 16 02:45 util-linux_2.12p-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<kay> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 377384 May 12 19:10 util-linux_2.12p-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<kay> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 298732 May 20 14:20 util-linux_2.12p-4ubuntu3_i386.deb
<kay> steffenstrobel: Well, it is only a meta package, it would not help
<kay> Can you see how the last one is different size than the 2?
<steffenstrobel> yes
<dangermouse> my new laptop = <3
<kay> what?
<steffenstrobel> i can see that the last one has a different size
<dangermouse> 1GHz, 256 ram, 20GB drive, $500 :D
<dangermouse> the 15" screen is cozy too :D
<steffenstrobel> kay: are you from germany?
<kay> Well, welcome back dmesg on my machine
<kay> steffenstrobel: Yes, of you it is obvious with the nick :)
<kay> dangermouse: Cool :)
<steffenstrobel> kay: don't forget you have the @dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<steffenstrobel> kay: t-online backbone
<dangermouse> all kubuntued out
<kay> ah.... of course
<steffenstrobel> kay: so i knew you are also from germany
<kay> Yup.... that's right
<kay> Hamburg here, btw and you?
<steffenstrobel> near munich
<kay> :p
<steffenstrobel> its 24 past midnight in germany :)
<steffenstrobel> no
<steffenstrobel> 01:24 sorry
<steffenstrobel> one hour 24 minutes past midnight
<kay> good time to play breezy :)
<steffenstrobel> :)
<Jeezis00> ok, whenever i use synaptic or kynaptic it works fine until i try to commit the changes, then it says error 'k(s)ynaptic command not found
<kay> hm... dont use it, use synaptic
<kay> ksynaptic in hoary is hoarible :p
<steffenstrobel> kay: here are at least 10 people from germany!
<Jeezis> no no, synaptic does the same thing
<Jeezis> and kynaptic does it as well
<kay> steffenstrobel: Well, this is Free Software, it's always like that with us Germans 
<steffenstrobel> :)
<kay> oh
<kay> Jeezis: Hoary?
<Jeezis> kay: yup
<kay> Well, good night here
<kay> I am too tired... sleep...
<pepsi> kdelibs-data has been stuck in synaptic for the past month
<pepsi> maybe longer ;)
<pepsi> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.27a3b0000005ap-1333.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<closure> pepsi, read the topic
<pepsi> oh i see ;)
<closure> it's been that way for about 2 months or so
<closure> i'm suprised you shit didn't break mine did
<pepsi> i never use kde
<closure> why do you have it then>
<closure> err ?
<pepsi> i dunno
<pepsi> why not
<pepsi> i tried it once
<pepsi> i intended to try it again, but never got around to it
<pepsi> the ui looked pretty ugly to me, and it looks like id sit there for days fixing stuff so i like it
<closure> KDE > *
<pepsi> im not looking for shiny windows and buttons, im not looking for huge fonts all over the place
<pepsi> how do i get it so it looks like a boring ui?
<closure> lol
<closure> you configure it
<closure> you can make it do anything
<pepsi> yeah, you can make it do too much
<pepsi> it should have a "boring ui" theme or some such that sets it all for me
<dangermouse> install gnome then
<dangermouse> oh BORING
<dangermouse> i thought you said "broken"
<pepsi> the gnome ui doesnt seem very broken to me
<pepsi> but it was easy to get a boring ui
<closure> gnome sucks
<pepsi> ok
<pepsi> but i dont want to sit there for days configuring the ui
<pepsi> is there any way to automatically fix eveyrthing?
<dangermouse> gnome makes it easy: you can't
<dangermouse> pepsi: use a theme
<pepsi> they are all shiny and pretty
<dangermouse> they're clones of existing ones, mostly
<dangermouse> redmond is 'pretty'?
<dangermouse> or platinum?
<dangermouse> kde classic?
<pepsi> i dont even know.. my biggest problem was the size of all the elements
<dangermouse> hey, yellow-on-blue
<pepsi> huge text and icons
<dangermouse> sex in a tarball.
<dangermouse> boost your resolution
<pepsi> im at 1600x1200
<dangermouse> buddy, just install ubuntu+gnome
<dangermouse> nobody likes a whiner
<dangermouse> 'aww i don't wanna tweak, ooh, it'll give me carpal tunnel syndrome...'
<pepsi> well if you can show me how to make it not look all cluttered with prettiness, id like to try it
<dangermouse> why would i do that
<pepsi> i dunno
<dangermouse> i never go out of my way to make my desktop look like trash anyway
<pepsi> but apparently you cant do it without tweaking a zillion settings
<pepsi> and no, i dont want to do that ;)
<dangermouse> i don't get the clutter bit
<dangermouse> no desktop icons
<dangermouse> 3 launchers, a menu, task tray, and a trash controller
<pepsi> the UI elements catch my eye too much
<dangermouse> the application list has what, a dozen entries
<dangermouse> close them.
<dangermouse> 'catch my eye too much'... jeez
<pepsi> whatever man... like i said i tried it, but having to setup the ui before i actually _use_ it is a big turn off
<dangermouse> good
<dangermouse> sorry man
<dangermouse> we're not here to try and 'win you over'
<dangermouse> WE are kde users because WE like it
<dangermouse> if YOU don't, leave
<dangermouse> or stay
<pepsi> mkay
<pepsi> you're an ass
<dangermouse> cheers
<pepsi> ill stay in case i find someone who's less high-and-mighty
<dangermouse> whatever
<transgress> umm what's the problem?
<dangermouse> the kde ui offends him
<dangermouse> i'm still not sure what his actual issue is
<dangermouse> IE, why he's here
<dangermouse> but it seems to be to troll
<pepsi> im here cause im interested in using kde, thats all
<transgress> pepsi why not grab the kubuntu livecd test it out for a couple hours
<smouche> pepsi, you can either "tweak a zillion settings" as you put it, or try a zillion distros till you magically hit on one that's just right for you without tweaking; either way you're gonna have to put time into it.
<Jeezis> having some trouble with both synaptic and kynaptic
<Jeezis> they both work just fine but whenever i try to apply the changes i get this error 'synaptic command not found' or 'kynaptic command not found'
<smouche> Jeezis, with kpackage, the only way I could get it let me apply changes was if I invoked it with kdesu -- not wit sudo
<othernoob> hi, im trying to install ghc and when doing ./configure i get a configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH error, how do i fix that ?
<pv_> othernoob, maybe you would like to install a prepackaged ghc, e.g., apt-get install ghc6
<othernoob> pv_ if only there was one :/
<othernoob> couldn't find one on the ghc page :/
<pv_> by ghc, you mean the Glasgow Haskell Compiler?
<othernoob> yes
<pv_> the package ghc6 is in universe, just apt-get install it
<othernoob> okay, but would you know how i can fix the $PATH error ?
<dangermouse> apt-get install gcc
<othernoob> gcc is installed
<dangermouse> k
<pv_> does "gcc --version" work?
<othernoob> gcc (GCC) 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<othernoob> so, yes.
<pv_> Then there's likely something wrong with the ghc configure scripts :/
<othernoob> :/
<pv_> Alternatively, your installation may have a mysterious problem (TM)
<othernoob> heh.. it already does with the 686 kernels :/
<othernoob> all 686 kernels i got via kynaptic are unstable ..
<othernoob> for me..
<othernoob> and the system is just 1 day old :O so i cant have possibly fucked up things that bad yet ;)
<Firetech> run the 386 then.
<othernoob> Firetech i am, otherwise i wouldnt be here :/
<Firetech> the 686-images tend to be unstable for me too. I run a custom kernel by default though.
<othernoob> so you run a custom 686smp ?
<Firetech> no, a custom normal 686
<Firetech> just my own config
<Firetech> smp is for multiple CPUs
<othernoob> and HT, if i wasnt told wrong
<Firetech> maybe so.
<Firetech> I don't have HT, on my 2,4GHz Celeron
<Firetech> I wanted to buy a P4 last christmas, when I was upgrading my computer, but my newly bought motherboard (6 months old, got it cheap from a friend) doesn't support Prescott...
<othernoob> it wouldnt be a msi now would it ?
<Firetech> no, my old broken one was a MSI.
<Firetech> *an
<Firetech> this one's a Shuttle AV49PN
<Jeezis> how do i enable a wireless device?
<pablo928> hi, i could use some help with kbear
<pablo928> Jeezis, maybe we should go back to #ubuntu, don't think anyone is listening hewre
<pablo928> *here
<Jeezis> pablo928: righto
<PaloDeQueso> When you write a script, what are the starting and ending characters you're supposed to put in it?
<Blissex> PaloDeQueso: none. If it is a shell script.
<PaloDeQueso> oh, thanks!
<PaloDeQueso> sweet
<othernoob> what's wrong with this sources.list http://pastebin.com/287246  ?
<othernoob> why do i always get a "cant open list..." when using apt-get ?
<transgress> othernoob: did you apt-get update?
<othernoob> yes
<othernoob> i can copy the output to pastebin if you want, but it'll be in german
<mrmanic> does kubuntu not contain the svn kioslave?
<othernoob> http://pastebin.com/287256
<othernoob> ^^the output of apt-get update
<closure> ok
<closure> so tell me if i'm alone on this one
<closure> does anybody else get a thrill out of just typing "ls" and looking at the colors?
<othernoob> lol
<othernoob> OoO purdy colors :)
<mrmanic> closure: what kind of a thrill?  a one-handed typing thrill?  
<mrmanic> no
<mrmanic> I do like the colors, though.
<closure> mrmanic, lol
<closure> i don't know why i've always liked it. it's my favourite feature
<mrmanic> closure: with simple pleasures like that your life must be a real joy
<closure> mrmanic, oh it is... every now and then i even get laid
<mrmanic> most people are like "bash?  like break something?  I want a new car and a pair of hot twins"
<mrmanic> but not you
<mrmanic> YOU GET LAID?!
<closure> mrmanic, like i said every now and then
<mrmanic> you must have drunk from the holy grail of geekdom
<closure> i've been on a dry spell for a couple months
<closure> beer is much better than a woman
<mrmanic> I disagree totally
<mrmanic> beer runs out.
<closure> so does a woman
<closure> difference is when beer runs out you can go get some more
<mrmanic> not if you remember to feed her regularly.
<closure> at the store
<closure> women you have to work for
<mrmanic> set up a cron job to remind you.
<closure> now that is geekdom
<closure> lol
<mrmanic> ;)
<closure> cron 22:00 feed woman
<mrmanic> haha
<closure> cron 22:01 your cock
<closure> oh wait this is a family friendly channel
<mrmanic> yes
<mrmanic> that's male chicken folks
<closure> oh well
<mrmanic> was a family pet
<mrmanic> now it's food for your wife
<mrmanic> that's life on the farm
<closure> the day somone is opped in here i'll be careful
<mrmanic> man
<closure> lol
<mrmanic> we are so offtopic
<mrmanic> so really
<mrmanic> does kubuntu actually not include the svn kioslave?
<closure> no idea
<mrmanic> hrm
<mrmanic> that kind of throws a kink in my urge to run kde cvs
<mrmanic> er
<mrmanic> duh
<mrmanic> not cvs anymore
<mrmanic> kde svn
<othernoob> so anyone any idea regarding my sources.list ?
<mrmanic> looking
<mrmanic> man, translation sucks
<mrmanic> looks like you misspelled multiverse
<mrmanic> that's one thing
<mrmanic> might be the root of your problem
<mrmanic> looks like it's looking for mulitverse
<mrmanic> cat sources.list | grep mulit
<mrmanic> you should see the problem
<othernoob> shit, yea okay. did that when my res was set to 1920*1440 on a 17". 
<mrmanic> haha
<mrmanic> no excuse.  my res is set on 1920x1200 on a 15.4"
<othernoob> http://pastebin.com/287262 new output
<othernoob> tft ? or crt ?
<mrmanic> tft
<othernoob> crt here
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> I'm so sorry
<mrmanic> ;)
<othernoob> and i'm shortsighted. so:/
<othernoob> lol
<mrmanic> so what's your frustration?
<mrmanic> the GPG error?
<mrmanic> or the duplicate sources?
<othernoob> both
<mrmanic> ok, the duplicate sources should be in your sources.list
<othernoob> the duplicates should be because i copied some lines from another german
<mrmanic> just look carefully
<mrmanic> the GPG error I don't really know how to fix.
<othernoob> do you know if those sites are important ? 
<mrmanic> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#h2add
<mrmanic> look at step 6
<mrmanic> it's probably all you need
<mrmanic> I don't know if they're important, as I don't know what they host
<othernoob> okay, only the os-works gpg error remains :)
<mrmanic> http://www.os-cillation.de/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=deb-help;action=display;num=1110053930
<mrmanic> othernoob: I recommend googling intelligently
<mrmanic> the last to URLs were the first or second urls grabbed from googling
<mrmanic> s/to/too/
<mrmanic> woah
<mrmanic> s/to/two/
<mrmanic> man I'm messed up tonight
<othernoob> thanks :)
<mrmanic> so does that solve all your problems?
<othernoob> with sources.list, yes :)
<transgress> hmm
<transgress> my finger is looking somewhat odd...
<othernoob> night :)
<pepsi> whats a nice, boring window theme? nothing fancy at all, small and to the point
<haydenTNG> pepsi: theme for what
<pepsi> i dunno
<pepsi> for how the windows and stuff look
<pepsi> i dont want anything eye catchy
<haydenTNG> r u talking about a window manager like KDE or Gnome?
<pepsi> no, afaik this is a kde channel? ;)
<haydenTNG> this is a #kubuntu channel
<pepsi> ive been using gnome, and i want to try kde, but its hard to find a window style that isnt big or shiney
<pepsi> kde classic is almost good
<haydenTNG> www.kde-look.org
<pepsi> ok
<pepsi> i installed the kubuntu package a while ago and used it once.. im trying it again
<haydenTNG> yea i used both gnome and kde on ubuntu for a while
<haydenTNG> but atm i am running xfce on my 350mhz pII
<closure> i run KDE on my 450
<smouche> pepsi, try the BII window decoration style; it's as tiny and unshiny as one could wish.
<mad> What's up with kopete? I can't connect to msn...
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone change the topic RE kopet?
<haydenTNG> closure: how much ram?
<closure> 128
<pepsi> i think the problem is that it doesnt know my resolution or something
<pepsi> my fonts are big
<pepsi> i mean i have to set the UI elements to size 8.. that just doesnt seem right
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the dbus do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it KDE specific, or system wide?
<crimsun> system-wide
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm. ok. might be a bit carefull then
<_simple> hmm
<_simple> anybody here interested in coding a treeview switchbar for konversation, and already have done so?
<jesusfish> anyone here have a deb of a fixed Kopete?
<_simple> fixed?
<_simple> you mean updated right
<jesusfish> MSN doesn't work on it
<transgress> i'm guessing he means one that doesn't crash like a bitch or one that connects to msn
<jesusfish> sorry...shoulda been more specific
<jesusfish> connects to MSN
<_simple> oh
<_simple> i read that as konversation :/
<_simple> gaim connects to msn fine :D
<transgress> eh jabber still connects to it
<_simple> what i use anyway
* transgress uses psi. 
<_simple> so i don't have a fixed kopete
* transgress <3's psi
<_simple> i never heard of psi O:
<_simple> but getting <3's from transgress 
<transgress> jesusfish: could try getting the source, and compiling it from that
<_simple> must be decent
<transgress> _simple: it's a jabber client... and i just use jabber to connect to msn when i need it.
<_simple> oh
<jesusfish> transgress: then I'd have to remember how to do that and install src, etc
<_simple> i don't use jabber, or have i heard of it :/ i'm in the net closet
<transgress> jesusfish: you can't compile source code?
<transgress> oh dear
<transgress> _simple: jabber.org <-- the open source IM server
<jesusfish> transgress: well, I'd want to compile a deb
<_simple> neat (:
<jesusfish> transgress: I have no compiling source
<transgress> jesusfish: apt-get install checkinstall and then instead of make install do "sudo checkinstall"
<_simple> i wont' check it out though
<_simple> i'm feeling lazy
<transgress> umm... you worry me jesusfish 
<transgress> really... perhaps a few howto's
<jesusfish> crap
<jesusfish> I can't speak
<jesusfish> or type
<jesusfish> it's late and I'm tiresd
<transgress> or compile source
<_simple> i wonder wtf is trying to connect on port 19206 because firestarter sure is blocking alot of them
<jesusfish> I have no problem compiling source
<jesusfish> I'm just lazy
<transgress> _simple: grab the packets with ethereal
<_simple> just apt-get etheral?
<transgress> because it takes effort to compile source...
<transgress> apt-get ethereal ... yes
<transgress> then sudo ethereal
<_simple> thanks :D
<_simple> yeah, i'm logged in as root
<transgress> umm
<jesusfish> pretty much...I spend all day on a comp...when I come home I dobn't feel like doing more of that
<_simple> no return on apt-cache search etheral
<_simple> i mean root terminal*
<transgress> do you do everything as root?
<transgress> oh
<transgress> okay
<_simple> oh i spelt it like the chemical
<_simple> heh
<_simple> jesusfish: when i had kubuntu installed and used kopete it was fine connecting to msn for me
<_simple> so idk
<jesusfish> _simple: it just happened yesterday
<_simple> sucky
<jesusfish> it was working fine
<_simple> you remove then reinstall it?
<_simple> i'm using gaim
<jesusfish> it's a known issue
<_simple> oh
<jesusfish> fixed in SVN
<jesusfish> but I really don't feel like having to grab SVN (which I've never used) compile, etc
<_simple> so how do i use this ethereal transgress ?
<jesusfish> especially if someone already has done it and has a deb
<jesusfish> it's not that I can't
<anusaya> does kubuntu come with an open-office using KDE icons?
<_simple> yeah
<_simple> pain that you dont' need to go through if it has been done
<jesusfish> zactly
<jesusfish> so I ask
<_simple> i don't use kubuntu or kopete so idk :D
<_simple> plus i'm a new to linux for about four days now, another reason idk
<jesusfish> lol...I;ve been using it for like 7 or 8 yrs or so
<_simple> well learn me something :p
<transgress> _simple: run it as root
<jesusfish> yee-haw
<_simple> i did :D
<transgress> jesusfish: well then don't ask for msn... sorry... shit happens...
<_simple> now what? what filter to apply
<_simple> or something
<transgress> don't
<_simple> just "capture"?
<_simple> start that
<_simple> for the network
<transgress> bleh... i can't walk you through this... too long... read howto... and yes do a capture
<jesusfish> transgress: actually, Iooks like kubuntu has it fixed upstream
<jesusfish> transgress: being a debian user I'm not used to having things fixed this quick...sweet deal
<_simple> for sure
<jesusfish> 'course I shoulda tried that first
<jesusfish> I just assumed that being as it was a pretty new issue it wouldn't be upstream yet
<transgress> wonder if this one will crash like a bitch...
<jesusfish> well, that makes my life easier
<jesusfish> transgress: mine was stable
<PaloDeQueso> Does anyone have an hp laptop with an s3 twister k or just a laptop with a s3 twister k for a video card and have the glx working?
<transgress> mine crashed frequently
<transgress> i have never heard of an s3 twister k... 
<PaloDeQueso> okey dokey
<transgress> oh dear
<transgress> this is gonna suck
<osh> Is there a way to get java on ubuntu except for http://java.sun.com? Is it in the repos and in that case what's it called? "apt-get install java2" doesn't seem to do it.
<crimsun> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<osh> crimsun: That seems to cover it. Thanks.
<osh> How about oggenc then? It's set as a sort of default in "Kaudiocreator" but isn't in any repos that I've found.
<crimsun> vorbis-tools
<osh> damn crimsun. How'd you find all these things so fast... ;-)
<transgress> bad idea: getting stoned _before_ calling your boss...
<rexykik> hey guys, need some helpo
<rexykik> I just installed Kubuntu and some of my packages are corrupted...the Kcontrol package, which obviously holds a good deal of weight under KDE, seeing as many things have dependencies on it. I want to fix it, but apt-get isnt working, so I was told I need to delete all the partials from my partial directory and then apt-get update apt-get install...which directory is the partials directory?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its in /var/cache/apt
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /var/cache/apt/partials/
<rexykik> thanks
<rexykik> lots
<Kamping_Kaiser> you will need to be root
<rexykik> its actually /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<rexykik> but thanks sttill
<rexykik> still
<rexykik> ...what is the command to delete something?
<rexykik> just del?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rm
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, forgot the archives bit :\
<rexykik> its all good
<rexykik> you've more than helped
<rexykik> rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*': No such file or directory hmmm
<rexykik> i know the directory exists, just no files
<Kamping_Kaiser> to make sure you get it right, type /var/cache/apt/a<tab>/p<tab>
<rexykik> nah...shows no files there
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, good i suppose?
<Kamping_Kaiser> so try apt-get update again, remember sudo
<rexykik> you'd think so...yeah, i did...says i should do an apt-get -f install because other files have dependencies that arent being met
<Kamping_Kaiser> and what happens when yourun that?
<rexykik> about to
<rexykik> Reading database ... 56138 files and directories currently installed.)
<rexykik> Unpacking amarok (from .../amarok_2%3a1.2.3-1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<rexykik> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/amarok_2%3a1.2.3-1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rexykik>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<rexykik> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<rexykik> Unpacking kcontrol (from .../kcontrol_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu18_i386.deb) ...
<rexykik> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu18_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rexykik>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<rexykik> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<rexykik> Unpacking korganizer (from .../korganizer_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu10_i386.deb) ...
<rexykik> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/korganizer_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu10_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rexykik>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<rexykik> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<rexykik> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rexykik>  /var/cache/apt/archives/amarok_2%3a1.2.3-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<rexykik>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu18_i386.deb
<rexykik>  /var/cache/apt/archives/korganizer_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu10_
<rexykik> sorry for the flood
<rexykik> my corrupted tars
<rexykik> i installed once previously, which is how i know of the problem before having executing it
<Kamping_Kaiser> try with the "-d" switch. iirc thats skip check. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> try apt-get --help to make sure
<rexykik> thats download only
<rexykik> -f is Attempt to continue if the integrity check fails
<rexykik> got any ideas?
<moist> trying to get midi working on kubuntu whats the module named for midi?? is it snd-seq?? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know moise. 
<rexykik> just a sec moist
<Kamping_Kaiser> rexykik if you used -f and its spitting the dummy i cant realy help :(
<rexykik> kmid, libsdl-mixer1.2 and libsdl-mixer 1.2-dev
<rexykik> guess i'll either try installing from a diff cd or diff distro
<moist> cool great thanks rexykik
<Kamping_Kaiser> pull it off hte net
<rexykik> what do you mean?
<rexykik> dl an iso?
<Kamping_Kaiser> use the internet repositreis, not the cd
<rexykik> hmmn...i'll have to look on how to do that
* Kamping_Kaiser is working on his sources list
<Kamping_Kaiser> 223 lines :P
<rexykik> you know what the kubutu website is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kubuntu.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://kubuntu.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need to know where the sources list is?
<rexykik> i dont know how to install off the internet
<Kamping_Kaiser> you change a few lines in this file, update your list and apt-get like before
<rexykik> update my list?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get update
<rexykik> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<rexykik> guess i gotta find that file...i'm pretty sure i have been doing that off the internet, as my cd isnt in the drive...just getting that error
<rexykik> will it do a full install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> i downloaded my system direct
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, i dist-upgreaded
<rexykik> right
<moist> rexykik: are they modules to modprobe??
<rexykik> know what lines to change
<rexykik> iunno moist, you'll have to look in further than that
<Kamping_Kaiser> comment out (#) the cd drive if its not
<Kamping_Kaiser> and un comment # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<Kamping_Kaiser> or blah.archive. wherever you are
<Kamping_Kaiser> htats the key one. if you want more uncoment them
<rexykik> so all i have to do is that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then apt-get update
<Kamping_Kaiser> (save the file of course)
<rexykik> i dont have a # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted comment
<rexykik> you mean us rather than au?
<Kamping_Kaiser> for me its au, for you it might be us
<rexykik> ah...an aussie?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<rexykik> neeto
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rexykik, join #flood for a minute
<Kamping_Kaiser> depending if you want the security updates etc.
<rexykik> nope
<rexykik> edsuom: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc
<rexykik> ess using it?
<rexykik> which there isnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have synaptic/kynaptic/another pat running?
<rexykik> i guess i do, then
<rexykik> go back to flood
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<moist> why can I get sound plaayback but not midi??
<apsuva> how to install superkaramba
<apsuva> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it?
<apsuva> http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/
<Kamping_Kaiser> dl, extract to folder, open a terminal, sudo ./configure
<Kamping_Kaiser> ./make install
<_jesse> hey everyone!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<_jesse> I'm not sure if I might be barking up the wrong tree but I'm trying to figure out a problem I've been having.
<_jesse> I get a lot of crashing in Kubuntu.  Mainly Konqueror and Kaffeine.  If there any workaround for that?
<buz> kaffeine is known to be broken
<buz> konqueror works for me
<_jesse> I get a lot of crashing while bringing up the "Home Folder".
<_jesse> I've just searched around on forums and there has been other people that've been having the same issue.  It's wierd.  sometimes it'll do it and other times it won't
<_jesse> Love the distro though.  Just wish it would work.  hehe
<Razor-X> what a rush
<Razor-X> it seems I'm even better in FPS games with a trackball
<buz> is icq support in the newest kopete broken?
<buz> or is really NOBODY on my contact list online (hard to believe)
<CellarDoor> This is from the KDE site's Kopete section: A change was made to the MSN servers a few days ago which prompted Kopete to display "wrong password" errors when attempting to connect to the MSN service. The problem has been fixed and you will need to recompile Kopete from KDE's subversion repository to get the fix. The fix will be in KDE 3.4.1 which is due out in 3 weeks.
<buz> that i know
<buz> but icq behaves weirdly since the update from the repo last night
<CellarDoor> dunno about that one
<CellarDoor> can I just update kopete from a repo instead of mucking about with recompiling ?
<buz> try it
<buz> i got something last night
<uniq> my icq behaves.. 
<buz> tho i refuse to use msn
<buz> uniq: when did you last upgrade kopete?
<uniq> cellardoor: yes. 
<CellarDoor> ooer very good then :D
<uniq> buz: yesterday from riddells new kdenetwork package.
<uniq> cellardoor: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10993
<buz> mhh weird
<buz> maybe theres really nobody online
<buz> which is kinda weird considering some people have their machine running 24/7
<CellarDoor> thankies uniq
<uniq> i've been connected since yesterday at 22:30.. ~12 hours.
<buz> i can connect
<buz> it just dont see anyone online
<CellarDoor> maybe everyones offline ? :P
<buz> as i say, many have their machines running 24/7
<uniq> buz: try to add me the. 100328380
<uniq> the./then.
<_jesse> Just curious.  Do most people install Ubuntu and then download/install Kubuntu?  I've read that it's supposed to help solve the instability issues that I've been having.  Just curious if I should give it a try.
<buz> ah now something happened
<buz> maybe there truly wasnt anyone online
<CellarDoor> nothing but Kubuntu herer
<CellarDoor> *here
<buz> i'm supposed to be learning anyway
<_jesse> and have u had any Konqueror issues?  Crashes etc?
<buz> no
<Hussam> Hi, I need help, I'm with a wrong clock. because at shutdown, the system fails to synchronize with hardware clock. I can't find /sbin/hwclock
<buz> but i dont actually use konqueror besides as a filemanager
<_jesse> nor do I
<Hussam> how do I reinstall /sbin/hwclock ?
<CellarDoor> I have had Konqureror issues
<_jesse> any ideas to work around them by chance? :)
<CellarDoor> I believe there is a fix
<CellarDoor> but last update made my system cactus so I'm not willing to update, just gonna wait till breezy comes out
<_jesse> Isn't that in like October?
* buz agrees
<buz> i just reinstalled hoary last night
<CellarDoor> dunno
<_jesse> I've heard that may slip too in order to meet the desire to have KDE 3.5 included.  But that all depends on timing I guess.
<buz> supposedly kde 3.4.1 will be released for hoary once its available
<CellarDoor> there aint gonna be no KDE 3.5 as far as I know
<buz> 3.5 will be a bastard. it will feature updates to apps but no real changes in kde itself i think
<_jesse> sorry...  I meant 3.4.1
<buz> hey maybe they'll even release krita ;)
<buz> its gotten quite useable
<_jesse> have u tried ksayit?
<buz> whats it for
<CellarDoor> I think theyre beavering away on KDE 4 whitch will use new features in X for new graphicy niceness
<buz> mhh the wobbly windows in gnome sure look tasty
<_jesse> It's supposed to be a test to speech thing. 
<buz> ah
<buz> text to speech is kinda useless if you ask m
<_jesse> Crashes on start in Kubuntu though.  doh!
<CellarDoor> eew
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<_jesse> True.  But text to speech os really fun to play with..
<_jesse> MainActor seems really stable on Kubuntu.  I'm glad to see that.
<mrmanic> anybody running kde svn on kubuntu?
<morten> Aloha
<morten> I\m having problems with my harddisk... when i boot up it writes: Timeout wating for DMA.... and Drive not ready for command.... 
<morten> Anyone of you ever tried that / and then it also makes a strange sound
<amu> morten: your have a ide system ?
<morten> I think.. have a Dell Inspiron 8600
<amu> that's an laptop?
<morten> yup
<amu> you run the liveCD or a installed system? 
<morten> LiveCD now..
<morten> wont boot else
<amu> try a bootparameter at bootprompt: live ide=nodma 
<morten> well... to me it sounds like that might be an fault...
<morten> on the harddisk... kinda strange.. cause I\ve been seeing this problem for sometime... 
<morten> like, I booted the computer up this morning, and there were no problem... but when I came home from work, it was there.. and the comp was @dead@... so i turned it off.. when when i started it again, it woulden\t start
<amu> ..ooOO that explains more
<morten> ahh well, just send an mail to Michael...
<buz> can you access the hd from the livecd?
<morten> ... Michael Dell that is >)
<buz> i think dell makes rather shitty hardware
<morten> How do i do that ??? I can only see @ramdisk@
<morten> ther goes.. 2 sec
<morten> who
<morten> ops (old mud habbit >P )
<amu> buz: hehe, DELL isnt the best hardwaredealer, right :)  
<buz> i cant understand why a friend of mine insist on buying power edge when he could get ibm servers for the same money
<buz> i mean dell servers have gone up in smoke.
<morten> Seems like i cant open the harddisk
<buz> WTF wants crap like that
<morten> shh, I have been VERY pleased with my Dell lappie.... untill today >P
<morten> But if i could choose a new lappie, I would go for a samm 12inch IBM og Dell ...
<buz> mhh the x40 sadly hasnt got a really nice screen
<buz> otherwise its a nice piece of kit
<morten> Or maybe i should buy a Ibook.. they are cheap aswell
<buz> if it had a 1200*800 screen
<buz> the screens on the ibooks are REALLY cheap
<buz> and the batteries catch fire lol
<amu> hehe
<buz> reminds me, i need to fill out the form for two ibooks to get new ones
* amu has only apple hardware and will never buy i386, the *Books are soo cool and fully supported by linux 
<buz> no their not
<buz> airport express hasnt got linux drivers
<buz> and they are heavy compared to truly light 12" notebooks
<morten> I\ll turn the comp off and start reading for my exams on monday >P
<amu> correct, that's the only handicap, for 15Euro you get a usb wireless, thats fine with me
<morten> yeah, well, the really light 12 inch dont have any CD-drive... wich sucks
<morten> then I would rather go with a little heavier one
<amu> err the ibook 12" has a CD it has no pcmcia 
<buz> i'd rather have pcmcia than cd
<buz> i don't need cd on the road
<BobiTrobi> Hi
<othernoob> what does "setting sensors limits" mean during booting ? 
<bdmp> can someone tell me where program files are stored.  Pretty  please
<Firetech> othernoob: it's probably sensord, which has to do with temperature sensors on the motherboard.. if that operation fails, ust remove it with synaptic.
<Firetech> *just
<Firetech> or kynaptic or kpackage, etc.
<othernoob> i just did sudo sensors-detect and think i set it up, gonna test it now :)
<Riddell> bdmp: which files?
<othernoob> ok, works now :)
<bdmp> Riddell: found them. I got another question though. 
<bdmp> I am trying to add a plugin that will make japanese text larger. I am following a faq.  It says " Go into your gaim/plugins dir in your extrated gaim source. Save unicode.c into that dir, make sure you have a ~/.gaim/plugins dir and then do $make unicode.so
<bdmp>  $cp unicode.so ~/.gaim/plugins/" But I get "make: *** No rule to make target `unicode.so'.  Stop.
<bdmp>  " after the first command.  What rule do I need?
<theD3viL> hi :)
<Firetech> bdmp: ~/.gaim/plugins is probably (I don't use gaim) for installed plugins. You need the source code for gaim.
<bdmp> Thanks firetech
<theD3viL> bdmp, where in gaim you can set bigger fonts ?
<bdmp> theD3vil
<bdmp> you gotta change the font of gtk
<theD3viL> gtk fonts? where is this ? :P
<theD3viL> you mean of the whole system??
<bdmp> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q17
<bdmp> yup
<bdmp> that is the only way to do it
<bdmp> I use japanese and they just look like blobs
<bdmp> Can someone help me with a Kaffeine problem?
<theD3viL> what is your Kaffeine problem?
<bdmp> check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35730
<bdmp> maybe kopete would be better. I have never used it though.  looks nice
<bdmp> Kopete keeps telling me my msn account password is wrong. any suggestions?
<amu> see the topic 
<whoiam55> bsmp, MSN and yahoo keep changing their protocall to make 3rd party client out. try to update it or use gaim instead
<whoiam55> bdmp
<amu> ... or use jabber :)
<whoiam55> amu, where jabber some in the talk with MSN ?
<Firetech> bdmp: it works with the kopete version found in hoary-updates
<Firetech> just remove the #'s before the lines containing hoary-updates in /etc/apt/sources.list, save that file, run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" to upgrade all of your packages.
<Firetech> not all, but the ones that are able to upgrade
<othernoob> is there a wallpaper that features all the logos of the diff. distributions ?
<whoiam55> othernoob why don't you make one ?
<othernoob> whoiam55: because my talent is just good enough for stickmen :/
<Riddell> Firetech, bdmp: don't think it's in hoary-updates yet, you need the deb source in the /topic
<whoiam55> lol
<Firetech> Riddell: it IS in the hoary-updates
<Firetech> i got it from there yesterday evening
<Firetech> and it works fine for me now
<bdmp> Thanks yall
<Riddell> well well, so it is
<bdmp> I thought it was something to do with kwallet
<bdmp> cuz i rejected it and it was mad about it or something
<bdmp> silly kwallet
<Firetech> the hoary-updates version has the same version number as the one in  the topic atleast...
<Riddell> I probably should have changed the version number to 2.2
<bdmp> i did apt-get update kopete but it says I need an argument? whats the right command?
<Firetech> bdmp: apt-get install kopete to upgrade it
<Firetech> update is to update the package database list.
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> thanks 
<Firetech> Riddell: Aren't they the same versions then?
<bdmp> I am new at this so i always look like an idiot
<Firetech> bdmp: everybody is new in the beginning, there are always lookalike-idiots ;)
<Riddell> Firetech: yes, there's no changes
<bdmp> sometimes its embaressing though
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : MSN Happy Kopete in hoary-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : MSN Happy Kopete in hoary-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<bdmp> the funny thing is that I know more about comps than most people I know, but when i get in this room I look like a little kid.
<Firetech> Riddell: I meant the one in the topic and the one in hoary-updates which became available somewhere between 19:30 and 22:00 CEST yesterday
<Firetech> bdmp: I was the same when I started using Linux.
<othernoob> Firetech: how long have you been using linux ?
<Firetech> For fun: since 2002 or something. Main OS: since easter this year.
<Firetech> My windows broke down in the installing process (It won't boot anymore, and no, it's not the mbr), so I merged to linux-only pretty quickly ;)
<othernoob> lol
<javi> hi! how can I remove kde from ubuntu ?
<othernoob> sudo apt-get remove kde  or via synaptic i think
<Firetech> I use VMware for som pretty critical software, though... School Work with Director 8 and Flash for example...
<bdmp> i wanted to use linux and i installed mandrake and debian like 6 time bu t I could never do what i wanted to easily so i always reinstalled windows. This distro is much easier thatn all the other ones I have used
<Firetech> javi: it's pretty hard
<bdmp> javi: apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Firetech> that isn't enough
<othernoob> Firetech: had a similar experience with windows 2 months ago..
<Firetech> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, I doesn't contain anything (kind of), it only depends on the kubuntu-packages.
<bdmp> oh
<Firetech> kubuntu-packages is NOT a package name.
<Firetech> :P
<bdmp> I am in. thanks ya'll
<Firetech> one way to do it, which is NOT recommended, is to remove kdelibs4, and then reinstall any kde-software you want. This might (and very probably will) break stuff, though.
<bdmp> ha
<bdmp> don't do it. here's how you do it.
<Firetech> I did this once... The next time I installed kubuntu, all of the kubuntu-defaults were gone...
<Firetech> I think it works now, though ;)
<Firetech> my kubuntu, that is.
<javi> ok, I remove libqt3c-mt
<javi> and kde aplications will be removed
<Firetech> that isn't recommended, but if you're desperate.
<bdmp> I got another problem its not really serious though. I followed this faq to install japanese http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/ and I got an error. I don't remember what it was but now there are 3 annoying things that happen.  1. some script to make the IME start up when the comp starts went wrong and now I get a dialog asking what program to open a file with when ever the comp starts.  2. there are two applets for the IME in the toolbar. 3. It d
<bdmp> oesn't automatically load japanese. I have to select it every time.  Any suggestions would be appriciated.
<bdmp> I can type japanese fine though so that is good.  The other things are really asthetic.
<pussfeller> bdmp, i have always wondered, how do you type japanese on a keyboard
<bdmp> you type in Japanese phonetics but in "roma-ji" roman charecters. That outputs hiragana (like a japanese alphabet) and then you hit the space bar to select the kanji (chinese charecters) that have that phonetic structure.
<bdmp> so
<bdmp>  kaku
<bdmp> romanji
<bdmp> 
<bdmp> hiragana
<bdmp> 
<bdmp> kanji
<bdmp> pussfeller: do you follow?
<smouche> bdmp, just curious- do you also use Windows, and which do you find easier for inputting CJK characters?
<bdmp> it is identical
<bdmp> there is really only one way that you can do it so
<bdmp> the best way is on a pocket pc
<smouche> really?
<bdmp> cuz you can write them
<smouche> ah yes!
<smouche> is there good character recognition?
<bdmp> zaurus and stuff do it too but i got a ppc for free so
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> but i got an english one 
<bdmp> i had to do some magic to install the japanese rom
<bdmp> there is a function that blocks it
<pussfeller> bdmp, that sounds real complex
<bdmp> that to this day is the most a amazing thing i have done with a comp
<bdmp> not a complex as linux
<bdmp> you all would be fine 
<pussfeller> linux isnt so complex once you mess with it for awhile
<smouche> I can't even get linux to let me conveniently enter common european accent marks, but mainly because I'm clueless
<smouche> the dead key layouts need some work in linux.
<bdmp> maybe japanese is harder. the more you know the harder it gets
<bdmp> if you right click on the tool bar you can add an applet that lets you put in thoes accents
<smouche> all I can say in japanese is (head smack) "baka na amerikajin!"
<bdmp> korean is really cool though 
<bdmp> much more simple and really logical
<bdmp> identical grammer to japanese
<smouche> bdmp, I know, but those applets aren't very convenient for fast typing.
<othernoob> how do i set the JRE so that opera8 recognizes it?
<pussfeller> you can map your own keys but ill be damned if i can tell you how
<smouche> my "us-intl" layout is functional, but not as convenient as the one for windows
<pussfeller> even tho I have done it
<bdmp> really
<pussfeller> i had to edit a bunch of x-whatever files in /etc/X11
<smouche> yes, bdmp, korean is a very writing system
<bdmp> othernoob what do you mean JRE?
<smouche> oops, very cool I meant
<othernoob> java runtime environment =jre
<bdmp> oh
<pussfeller> to get my multimedia keys working and then I just loaded the edited profile into khotkeys or whatever and mapped it from there
<pussfeller> that might be a little different than what you want tho
<othernoob> i can find tuts for firefox but i dont remember if i used one like that in fc3 or if i had to do something else
<smouche> yeah, pussfeller, I need to tackle those files again sometime
<pussfeller> i like korean and japanese tv shows... you can let your kids watch them... unlike american tv
<othernoob> pussfeller: have you watched "doggy poo" yet ? ;)
<pussfeller> yeah, we watched that
<smouche> pussfeller, just watch out for a lot of the anime stuff.
<pussfeller> heh
<bdmp> no
<pussfeller> that was actually pretty good
<bdmp> doggy poo. ha
<pussfeller> smouche, i let them watch anime but no ecchi or hentai
<othernoob> pussfeller: i found doggy poo was funny but a bit too short
<bdmp> I am reading dragon ball (not Z) and it is all boob jokes
<smouche> even the milder stuff can be pretty rough, by us standards anyway.
<bdmp> and it is like the most popular kids manga here
<pussfeller> i dont mind the occasional tit splash, but nothing that just revolves around being smutty
<bdmp> the main charecter gets found in the wild by this girl
* smouche restrains himself from the urge to google "ecchi"
<bdmp> they go on an adventure. 
<bdmp> the kid has only lived with his uncle. who is now gone.
<pussfeller> i saw a uncensored dragonball gt with booma and goku i think and he was naked thru the entire thing
<smouche> I find it very hard to tell what exactly the japanese intend for kids, and what not, when it comes to manga
<smouche> the adult stuff seems to feature kids, and the kid stuff seems very adult
<pussfeller> smouche, over there, everyone reads manga, young and old
<smouche> I was watching "Ghost in the Shell" the other night; beautiful flick
<pussfeller> not like in the us where comics are for kids
<smouche> you know who I envy?  The French with their bd's (bandes dessinees)
<pussfeller> what are those?
<othernoob> what are bd's ?
<bdmp> he sees the girl and says that he wants to rest his head on her balls like he did with his uncle.  So he tries and notices she has no balls so he takes off her underwear and screams cuz she has no balls. she wakes up and smacks him.
<smouche> comics/graphic novels, pussfeller
<bdmp> every joke in the book is like that
<smouche> as in Japan, much more popular among adults than comics here
<pussfeller> like heavy metal type comics?
<smouche> bdmp, that's a kids manga??
<pussfeller> they used to get alot of their stuff from france I think
<bdmp> eyah
<pussfeller> alot of the writers where
<pussfeller> were
* amu needs a tester for hoary, kaffeine fixed package ..... 
<pussfeller> you guys ever read gantz or berserk? now, those mangas ROX
<smouche> yeah, pussfeller, Heavy Metal is taken from the french metal hurlant, I think it's called
<pussfeller> not for kids tho
<transgress> amu: the one that is in the forums?
<buz> where can we get it
<pussfeller> i used to read that when i was a kid
<amu> nope ... http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-updates/kaffeine/kaffeine_0.6-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<bdmp> I don't know it.
<pussfeller> heavy metal, national lamppn
<transgress> yeah i guess i can run that
<smouche> me, I'm partial to Tin Tin and Asterix (Tin Tan originates in Belgium, I think)
<bdmp> I love asterix
<bdmp> My Kaffeine is messed
<bdmp> should I download that?
<transgress> you can try it
<amu> bdmp: please try it 
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> what commad do i run to install it
<bdmp> im new here
<transgress> sudo dpkg -i
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp>  thanks
<buz> mhh it cant find the xine libs
<buz> weird
<iRonYk> does anyone know, why i cannot connect to official kubuntu repositories with apt?
<amu> buz: ? 
<transgress> so far amu that package seems to run fine
<buz> mhh it complains about not being able to play stuff
<othernoob> iRonYK: did you uncomment your /etc/apt/sources.list and added universe and multiverse ?
<buz> maybe my xine install isnt quite right
<iRonYk> yes, i did, and the status shows 99% for quite a while apt-get updating, but does not connect
<bdmp> what was the error that everyone was getting with kaffeine?
<buz> xine: couldn't find demux for >http://shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=8107&file=filename.pls<
<buz> xine: found input plugin : http input plugin
<buz> thats what kaffeine says weird
<othernoob> mmh. maybe server load to high at the moment
<amu> transgress: did you tried also connect to a streaming server ?  
<buz> mhh videos work
<iRonYk> possibly, internet connection is working just fine, unofficial repositories sync, but not the official :(
<buz> but streaming doesnt really
<amu> bdmp: sometimes kaffeine crashes, if you listen to an stream
<bdmp> mine is much worse than that and the package didn't do anything
<transgress> amu: yeah so far that's all i've connected to
<bdmp> it wont start
<transgress> it's running about the same as the fixed package i was running prior
<bdmp> this is what mine does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35730
<amu> transgress: which stream you listen? 
<transgress> i was watching a video stream off of apple trailers...
<amu> bdmp: buz can you try this also ? 
<bdmp> try what?
<transgress> what are they having problems with
<amu> 16:47 < transgress> i was watching a video stream off of apple trailers...
<transgress> give me an audio stream to try
<bdmp> amu: what do yo want me to try?
<vicks> can anyone what will happen with application-updates for those still on hoary when breezy comes out?
<amu> bdmp: please try a video-stream than a audio-stream
<bdmp> mine won't even start. It freezes when loading
<bdmp> I was using kaffeine with no problems. I happend apon a faq that had a fix for a buggy kaffeine that was in the install. I thought it couldn't hurt so I installed it. After that there were no problems, but then one day (after the time that I installed Realplayer. Might be related. So now, If I click on a video or audio file I get the error:
<bdmp> "Sorry-Konqueror: KDEInit can not launch '/media/sda1/blahblah.avi' "
<bdmp> So then I right click on it and open it with Kaffeine and up pops a dialog that says,"Kaffeine Player: 1/1" it just sits there and teh bouncing icon bounces and the applet shows up in the tool bar and then it does nothing till I try to close it and it a dialog pops up and it says "kaffeine not responding........"
<bdmp> What can I do to fix this? 
<amu> bdmp: probalby it comes cause you didnt install the divx codex? 
<amu> rename the avi to blahblah.mpeg and try again 
<transgress> http://hem.bredband.net/b222680/leeroy.wmv
<bdmp> it happens with mp3 too and it wasn't happening before
<bdmp> the .avi file is fake.  It is an example.  It happens with any file.  even if i just try to start i t without a file
<transgress> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy JEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNSSSSSSSS
<bdmp> ha
<bdmp> thats how I feel too
<bdmp> its like japanese manga. Shazaaaaaaaaaaaamm!
<transgress> is there a way to turn the amount that buffers down
<bdmp> Maybe its not the player maybe its just a noise band
<amu> bdmp: could you check your xine-engine settings ? 
<bdmp> how do i do that?
<bdmp> xine is fine
<amu> start kaffeine; in menu, Settings, Xine Engine Parameters
<bdmp> it won't start
<amu> there are 2 possibilities, arts and oss 
<bdmp> ahh
<transgress> shower time
<amu> if you run kaffeine on top of gnome, esd :)
<transgress> bbiab
<bdmp> i did that
<bdmp> about the time the problems started
<amu> bdmp: you run kaffeine on top of gnome? 
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> am i not suppiosed to?
<transgress> so amu hows about a fixed konq package?
<bdmp> what is konq?
<transgress> konqueror
<amu> there's no problem, your xine-settings should be "esd" 
<bdmp> what does that mean?
<bdmp> I am running kde now and it stll doesn't work, actually I think the problems started under kde
<amu> kaffeine runs together with gnome sound-daemon
<vicks> why won't the updated kopete show up in my synaptic?
<bdmp> in gnome right? would that effect usage in kde?
<amu> bdmp: another test rename your kaffeinerc file into kaffeinerc.old and restart kaffeine, located in .kde in your homedir 
<amu> bdmp: right, gnome use esd, kde arts
<amu> if your sys runs no sound-daemon, oss can be used
<amu> bdmp: if you run gnome/esd and you setuped kaffeine for alsa, that will never work 
<amu> same you run kde, setuped for esd :)
<usual> I just did a fresh install of kubuntu, and I did a dist upgrade right after to get the latest packages and updates and theres a broken package. I've never seen that happened on a stable release like that. Can anyone tell me what to do to fix it
<usual> oh, is that the script in topic
<usual> ok, nevermind then
<usual> still weird though
<kimo> I am installing kubuntu tomorrow, what is this script thing!
<usual> after the install if you run apt-get dist-upgrade to get uptodate, some stuff is broken
<usual> that script just fixes it
<usual> basically a package seems to want to overwrite files that are also in another package so it stops with an error
* kimo thinks there should be a special (hot-fixes) pkg that runs these scripts every dist-upgrade!
<Firetech> If I want to start ESD on boot, where should I do it? init.d or
<usual> it seems like more of an isolated issue
<Firetech> ?
<kimo> is kubuntu updated eveb between the 6 months release cycle ?
<usual> for security reasons I think is all
<kimo> ahh thnx
<kimo> usual, how do u like kubuntu
<usual> I love it. ubuntu is general is honeslty the best desktop linux solution out there right now.
<usual> imho
<kimo> awesome, what other flavours did u right
<usual> I've used debian for a longggg time and tried prolly every dist under the sun over the years
<usual> well, every one has their strengths
<usual> linux is basically linux, all that seems to change from dist t dist is the apckage managment, included software and the installer....and with some dists custom tools
<usual> and you only do the install once(hopefuly)
<usual> so thats not as big of a deal as people make out of it
<usual> a dist may be a bitch to install but be a pleasure to manage and work with afterwards
<buz> yeah but some can be updated whereas others usually just break
<usual> some are dead set against updating or being up to date
<usual> and some live on the edge
<kimo> does kubuntu have gui conf tools
<buz> rpm is a pain for one
<usual> I can't stand rpm
<buz> kimo: aside of kcontrol not
<usual> knyaptic
<kimo> I can manage, but so much for user friendlyness
<usual> kimo: there are tons of KDE front ends to all types of conf tools
<kimo> names?
<usual> even if kubuntu doesn't include them you can get them
<usual> theres too many
<usual> check out apps.kde.org or something
<kimo> i will!
<bdmp> Amu: sorry I steped out. I'll try that now
<bdmp> Amu: I have 2 .kde folders
<amu> amu@ppc:~/.kde$ find . -name kaffeinerc
<amu> ./share/config/kaffeinerc
<bdmp> which .kde file do I do it in? they seem to be identical
<amu>  /home/$USER/.kde/
<amu> try a cd /home/$USER/.kde/
<mikl> are any of you guys able to log on to MSN Messenger with Kopete?
<bdmp> I get a program but its face is nothing. no buttons notheing
<bdmp> update kopete
<Riddell> mikl: you need kopete from hoary-updates
<bdmp> msn is tying to block 3 party programs
<mikl> Riddell: even if I am on breezy?
<Riddell> mikl: ah, no fix for breezy yet
<mikl> oh :(
<smouche-lunch> is that kopete/msn problem something that broke in recent updates, or was it always broken?
<bdmp> always i think
<mikl> smouche-lunch: Microsoft has a bad habit of trying to block 3rd-party clients 
<smouche-lunch> ah yes, mikl, good point
<bdmp> the install i used was pretty old
<hussam> is there anyway to test if a package.deb has dependancy issue without installing it?
<bdmp> knyaptic
<bdmp> oh issue
<smouche-lunch> or kpackage
<hussam> it's a downloaded deb from a different source
<bdmp> oh
<hussam> so it's not avialable in synaptic
<mikl> kpackage?
<smouche-lunch> mikl, kpackage is wonderful; I find it more convenient than synaptic
<smouche-lunch> kpackage acts like it's buggy though, unless I invoke it with kdesu instead of sudo.  Maybe that's just my system configured wrong, I don't know...
<hussam> will kpackage tell if the .deb I downlaoded has unmet dependancies without actually installing the .deb?
* smouche-lunch is confused about kdesu vs sudo 
<usual> wow kubuntu doesn't come with firefox
<mikl> usual: that is easily remedied, however :)
<usual> yes
<usual> I wonder why firefox wants all these gnome pakages
<smouche-lunch> I think it's gtk only, usual ... ?
<usual> nope
<usual> gconf2 gnome-keyring gnome-mime-data libatk1.0-0 libbonobo2-0
<usual> for starters
<mikl> usual: That is the reason for it not beeing default in kubuntu :)
<usual> :)
<smouche-lunch> one hopes a kde-oriented version is on the way...
<mikl> smouche-lunch: there is the kecko-project
<usual> isn't there a qt port wayyy upstream
<hussam> is there anyway to do test install with dpkg?
* smouche-lunch googling kecko-project
<transgress> anyone know which window decs i would download from kde-look.org to use with 3.4?
<smouche-lunch> I actually think konqueror is pretty good as a web browser; don't like it for file management though
<mikl> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20040911-4175.html <- Kecko :)
<smouche-lunch> thanks mikl
<transgress> usual: i've been bitching about the firefox problem forever
<transgress> they compiled with gnome support on
<usual> but yet they still have a gnome support package
<usual> i don't understand
<transgress> usual: it's becuase it's an ubuntu package and they didn't much pay attention to the other 1/3 of their users
<transgress> it's quite an annoyance...
<iRonYk> i have a stupid question, but how come Kubuntu is playing mp3s out of the box?
<usual> it does?
<transgress> a couple packages will... 
<transgress> such as xmms
<iRonYk> mine does, was very surprised
<transgress> which prog you using?
<iRonYk> amaroK, does it have some precompiled codec?
<smouche-lunch> wow, that is strange; that happened to me once though with an unstable hoary kubuntu version; I think it was an oversight by the dev's
<iRonYk> i doubt it, i downloaded the CD image off the site and didnt do any updates
<iRonYk> as i cannot connect to the repositories :(
<smouche-lunch> or, does kubuntu project have a different philosophy regarding some patent encumbered stuff?
<pussfeller> maybe someone should hack up an unofficial cd with all the codecs and extras enabled
<iRonYk> and call it Mubuntu :D
<transgress> pussfeller: or you could just apt them
<pussfeller> i think that would serve peoples needs better than making them jump thru hoops to get stuff that is just basic to having a functional coputer
<kimo> any pkgs with all illegal stuff ?
<iRonYk> i, for instance, cannot apt anything, since i cannot connect to reps :(
<pussfeller> its not illegal
<transgress> wow it took me all of 10 minutes to get java, mp3's, and dvds working out of the box...
<smouche-lunch> pussfeller, there are some great scripts on the wikis (on ubuntu anyway) for automating that stuff
<transgress> that was a lot of hoops
<iRonYk> and if u had to get it work, it was not out of the box, right?
<usual> konq has crashed on me countless times
<pussfeller> transgress, thats great but its not what end users should have to do
<transgress> pussfeller: why not?
<transgress> pussfeller: it's like that for a reason
<usual> i can't even rename files without konq seg faulting
<usual> grr
<pussfeller> yeah the reason is ideological, not legal, afiak
<transgress> pussfeller: it's also legal... such as libdvdcss
<pussfeller> its in portage, so i doubt theres legality of any real consequence involved
<transgress> pussfeller: i promise you... libdvdcss is not legal
<transgress> the console doesn't like this font... it keeps screwing up the m for me
<iRonYk> my m is just fine
<iRonYk> can someone help me or send me their sources.list
<transgress> iRonYk: what font do you use?
<iRonYk> no idea :)
<transgress> iRonYk: what happened to yours?
<iRonYk> how do u do it? write to my nickname?
<iRonYk> the font is supposedly xft
<vicks> hi. anyone that can help me with a synaptic problem
<transgress> vicks: what's the problem?
<iRonYk> i either cannot edit the sources.list file correctly or i have some connection problem or something
<iRonYk> because i cannot connect to repositories
<dell500> does anyone here know why i might not be getting video, but only sound when viewing mpgs
<transgress> iRonYk: pastebin your sources.list
<transgress> dell500: you probably don't have the needed codecs for the mpeg
<vicks> libxvidcore4:  Beror: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<transgress> damn it
<vicks> i'm trying to update the package libxvidcore4, but synaptic says: 
<transgress> i change my font and now everything with m in it screws up
<iRonYk> its the default one, i just uncomment the universe and multiverse servers
<vicks> oops wrong order =)
<transgress> iRonYk: did you apt-get update?
<vicks> "beror" = depends
<iRonYk> yes, but it does not finish updating
<dell500> transgress, i installed the codecs on the ubuntuguide.org
<iRonYk> how do i flush the console output to a file?
<dell500> are there any others i should know about
<transgress> dell500: did you get the w32codecs?
<dell500> yup
<transgress> ah fixed it
<dell500> installed gstreamer0.8 plugins, w32codecs, and liblame0
<transgress> dell500: what are you using the play the mpeg?
<transgress> heh i don't think i have gstreamer and i play everything quite well
<dell500> xine right now
<dell500> kaffiene doesn't work either, does the same thing
<transgress> check your xine settings... i think kaffeine uses xine but i may be wrong
<dell500> do you think i would need to update??
<transgress> no?
<dell500> what should i be looking for?
<dell500> ther'es a driver section for video, but it's on auto
<transgress> check if it is viewing your codecs... you could re-apt xine so as to make sure it is using the drivers
<transgress> so... who wants to buy me a new powermac... with dualies
<dell500> i just did apt-get dist-upgrade, and it said one was kept back, gstreamer0.8-lame
<bdmp> Could someone tell me how to get .wmv codecs?
<transgress> dell500: do you still have marillat enabled?
<dell500> not sure what that is
<kisain> hey can someone tell me how to get kde for ubuntu?
<kisain> plz
<transgress> don't PM me w/o asking
<bdmp> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<transgress> i really fucking hate that
<kisain> hey trans it's me kisain
<transgress> hi kisain 
<mikl> Riddell: Do you know if evdev is supported in kubuntu?
<transgress> ha
<bdmp> did you catch that kisain?
<kisain> yeo
<kisain> yep
<dell500> transgress, what's marillat?
<kisain> this will give me the seesions manager right?
<bdmp> you don't by chance know how to get .wma codecs?
<transgress> dell500: well it's where you would've gotten w32codecs from
<bdmp> yeah
<Riddell> mikl: what is it?
<transgress> bdmp: get the w32codecs from marillat
<mikl> Riddell: kernel-level event-manager for mouse-events :)
<bdmp> is that an aptg et source?
<mikl> but nevermind, it just found it on google :)
<Riddell> mikl: suspect not
<kisain> do i wnat kgm or gdm ass the default sessions manager
<Riddell> kisain: kdm 
<transgress> bdmp: learn the power of google.
<bdmp> kdm
<Riddell> cos then you get to see my shiny graphics
<mikl> it is, actuall http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31813
<kisain> and that will let me use my ubuntu too?
<bdmp> if i install codecs does it make them useable by all media players or do you have to do it for each player?
<kisain> because for some reason ubuntu won't run my teamspeak but kubuntu will
<transgress> umm...
<kisain> i don't understand the diffrence but there seems to be one :/
<kisain> brb gonna switch
<kisain> ok back
<amu> bdmp: still problems? 
<amu> kisain: try a killall esd ; restart teamspeak
<kisain> i did with ubuntu and it diden't work
<kisain> but for some reason kubuntu will run it
<kisain> even though i know theres not much diffrence
<kisain> but there must be smeware
<bdmp> oh yeah
<amu> the differnce is alsa & esd
<kisain> oh
<amu> bdmp: download http://devel.debian.net/kubuntu/hoary/shoutcast-playlist.pls
<kisain> it's weard
<bdmp> same thing
<kisain> the sound driver would cause that to happen?
<amu> kisain: start teamspeak from a terminal, any output? 
<kisain> i did and there was some numbers than it booted cause it's running now
<kisain> so why won't it run in ubuntu?
<vicks> is it possible tp update between kubuntu-versions (like hoary to breezy) with the install-cd?
<amu> kisain: probably, maybe your sounddevice is busy ( with arts or esd ) or you choose the wrong sounddevice ( /dev/dsp0 ) in you config  
<amu> vicks: yes, if there are kubuntu CD's for breezy
<kisain> i diden't config nothin though
<kisain> it's really weard my freind kamping_kaizer got it to run first time installed 
<bdmp> transgress: is the debian source the same as the one I would use? The address I mean?   and what is the file called I add that to sources.list? /etc?
<amu> kisain: than run kubuntu :)
<vicks> amu, sweet. is there talk about NOT releasing a kubuntu-breezy?
<kisain> now the problem with ts is that i  can't talk i know there's some command to install
<kisain> into the k-menu
<kisain> i think i will lol
<amu> vicks: some compile problems, gcc4 transition isnt finsihed now 
<kisain> very wead
<amu> bdmp: did you download the file? 
<kisain> how do i get multiple programs to use sound at the same time?
<vicks> amu, i don't now what that mean, but i hope they will succeed =)
<kisain> because if a nother prog is using the sound teamspeak can't
<kisain> weard
<amu> vicks: sure it will ... there are 16.000 packages ... that need some time 
<bdmp> it did the same thing as always
<transgress> kisain: ah that means in ubuntu your multimedia selection is set to alsa
<bdmp> freeze on start up
<kisain> oh.....how to fix?
<amu> 16.000 packages for 4 archs :)
<kisain> i like them both lol
<kisain> kubuntu and ubuntu
<kisain> they both rock
<amu> kisain: the easiest way to find it out run a lsof |grep dsp 
<kisain> ok so i just type that in
<kisain> hmm i seem to have duplicates of some menu items
<amu> yep
<kisain> like terminal and konsole
<amu> yep
<kisain> ok so it spit out a list
<kisain> it's all teamspeak
<kisain> are there supposed to be dublicates?
<amu> stop teamspeak and rerun 
<kisain> *duplicates
<kisain> ok
<kisain> nothin the list is blank
<kisain> maybe i should just get rid of the ubuntu-desktop then
<kisain> it's simpler but this seems to run stuff easyer
<amu> as i said use kubuntu instead ;) 
<kisain> ok how do i change from alsa to what evers better?
<kisain> and how do i uninstall the ubuntu desktop?
<kisain> because if i don't need it than oh well
<kisain> it's just taking up space
<vicks> if i want to remove as much as possible of the ubuntu-desktop (i'm running kubuntu-desktop over a ubntu-install), how would i go about doing that? is there any drawbacks?
<kisain> >.<
<bdmp> apt-get unstall ubuntu-desktop
<bdmp> uninstall*
<transgress> it's not really all that easy to uninstall gnome
<kisain> will i still have my ubuntu screensavers? i really like them lol
<transgress> removing one of the bottom deps works... such as gconf2
<kisain> ok trans than what do i do?
<KaiL> try to play with debfoster, that's a tool to remove inused apps
<transgress> ubuntu-desktop is a meta package... it will not remove gnome... or even the ubuntu desktop... just a file called ubuntu-desktop
<amu> alsa .. they other way is probably oss driver 
<kisain> oh
<kisain> ok so in reality i'm stuck with both
<transgress> hmm debfoster... haven't used that before... must look at this
<kisain> even though i take away the access it will still be there
<kisain> now how to rid myself of the sound problem?] 
<transgress> umm you won't even take away the access 
<kisain> ok so than what does it do lol
<transgress> it's a meta package... it's for installing... say i decide i want gnome... all i have to do is apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it pulls in all of the ubuntu programs... 
<kisain> oh
<kisain> ok
<vicks> is there a way to download packages, burn them to a cd and install them on another computer?
<kisain> ok so basicly just leave it the way it is?
<bdmp> transgress: I had that repository. What is the package I am looking for?  (.wma)
<kisain> almost got the ragnarok thing figured out as well
<amu> vicks: sure
<kisain> i might be able to use it in ubuntu and kubuntu
<transgress> bdmp: w32codecs... only get that, then disable that repo
<transgress> or shit will break
<transgress> i'ma go get food
<transgress> later
<bdmp> ok
<kisain> ok
<kisain> anyone know how to switch from alsa
<vicks> amu, is it a "techy" operation, i'm quite a n00b
<kisain> so i can let multiple apps access the sound card at the same time?
<bdmp> transgress: before you leave. I think I have done this but I still can't play files. what program should I use? There are so many and my kaffeine is f'ed
<amu> cp  /var/cache/apt/archives /target ; cd /target ; dpkg-scanpackages . . >Packages ; burn your CD; apt-cd add ; apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<kisain> anyone know how to get kubuntu to use ubuntu screensavers?/
<vicks> amu: so i do the apt-cd add ; apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<vicks> ...on the target computer
<amu> kisain: they are the same; they are all xscreensavers 
<kisain> oh
<kisain> ok
<amu> vicks: yes, apt-cdrom add 
<kisain> and anyone have any idea about the soundcard thing?
<nate__> test
<amu> kisain: multiple apps access the sound card you need a sound.daemon like arts or esd 
<kisain> ok and how to get?
<kisain> ubuntu is using esd
<amu> ... you apps should support arts or esd :)  
<vicks> amu: i'm not sure i understand the dpkg-scanpackages . . >Packages
<kisain> so do i apt-get install arts? or esd?/
<amu> vicks: in you /dir you need a Packages file
<amu> maybe a Packages.gz 
<amu> ;) 
<amu> dpkg-scanpackages . . >Packages create it 
<amu> kisain: that will be installed automatic while installing kde or gnome 
<kisain> oh ok
<kisain> and how to prevent the screen from blanking?
<vicks> amu. so thats the real commandline? (sorry if the questions are stupid)
<kisain> never mind figurted it out lol
<amu> vicks: yes it is 
<kisain> so if something else is using the sound card than it shoulden't matter right?
<vicks> amu, ok. i first thought i was supposed to add my own path's in or somthing. thanks
<amu> kisain: that sould do your app also ;) 
<kisain> ok
<kisain> i'm testing now
<amu> kisain: i'll say 50% of the apps are well done which shared sound support, the other are worse, dont use them 
<bdmp> transgress: thanks!
<kisain> i think team speak is one of those apps :(
<kisain> and i rely on it
<kisain> to maintain my server
<kisain> lol
<amu> vicks: gzip Packages 
<amu> kisain: that's fucking closed source :) 
<kisain> yea but it's free 
<kisain> i pay for the server not the clent
<amu> complain them that they should use a alsa or esd 
<kisain> oh yea and how to make it so i can play multi sound formats like .mpg .mp3 and .wmv?
<bdmp> amu: did we ever figure out what is wrong with my kaffeine. I am a little confused.  
<kisain> or can kubuntu do that nativly
<amu> bdmp: i told you twice to download that file ...  
<kisain> told me?
<kisain> oh ok i get it lol
<bdmp> I did twice and i didn't work twice. Like i told you
<amu> kisain: your player should support those format's that the first must
<kisain> i know but last time i installed it diden't
<amu> bdmp: ok, than start kaffeine and load that file ... 
<vicks> amu, i think you lost me again. i gzip the packages before i burn them?
<bdmp> I don't think you understand. Kaffeine won't start at all. 
<amu> kisain: mp3 is a restricked format without reinstalling libs from universe, you cant get mp3 supported
<bdmp> it starts and freezes cant even see a damn thing on it . it looks like abstract art
<amu> bdmp: try apt-get remove kaffeine --pure and install it again 
<kisain> ok so how do i say fuck the restricted format shit and get it anyway?
<amu> --purge even 
<bdmp> ok
<amu> vicks: yes, gzip Packages before burn them
<vicks> amu, ok
<bdmp> amu: it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop. is that ok?
<kisain> need to get mozilla to run online media it can't and i don't want to install winsucks media player
<kisain> i know theres a plug in but fogot the name
<kisain> >.<
<amu> kisain: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<amu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=mp3
<amu> if you deinstall kaffeine ? no it shouldnt  
<kisain> and after that my box should be able to play common codeces right?
<amu> well and least you sound-apps need to be compiled with those mad lib
<sander__> Is there a command to reconfigure file assocations at once with only installed programs? I want to uninstall juk and noatun and only run Amarok and Kaffine, but even when I remove programs the assocations linger.
<amu> that's the harder thing 
<kisain> mozilla still says it needs a plugin
<kisain> it refers me to windows media player
<bdmp> woo hoo that did it amu!
<kisain> stupid codeces
<bdmp> you rule
<amu> sander__: just run dpkg-reconfigure <app> 
<kisain> any ideas?
<kisain> last time someone told me about a plugin for mozilla that played all the formats
<kisain> it wasen't exactly leagal sorta border line
<sander__> amu would that remove the assocations of applications I remove or would that be part of the uninstall of the packages I removed?
<amu> sander__: better way is, find his rc.file located in .kde rename it and restart your app, than the defaults will come
<spiral> hmmm, reading the toppic, I shall be able to use msn again with apt-get -u dist-upgrade ?
<amu> the other way is remove it, with purging it's config files, reinstall it
<sander__> Ahh, thanks amu 
<spiral> I did it, but I didn't get msn working again
<kisain> and oh yea thanx for your help guys ^_^
<spiral> could anyone help me with this kopete story ?
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> whats up
<kRomatX> what are good repositories for kubuntu downloads like dvd support and all the illegal stuff? :D
<bdmp> spiral:whats wrong?
<spiral> bdmp: I still can't connect to msn, with the update from hoary installed...
<kisain> i need mozilla to play all forms of web content how to do
<bdmp> kRomatX:http://debian.video.free.fr/
<kRomatX> thanx
<amu> kisain: you need all kind of 'plugins' in its pluginfolder 
<bdmp> spiral how did you install it
<kRomatX> how do you add permanently an env variable?
<spiral> bdmp: hmmm, I just relaunched it... & this works now...
<spiral> sorry
<kisain> ok but there was one that i had that could play all formats and there 
<kisain> was a debate as to weather it was legal
<bdmp> kRomatX:that is not the repository. that is the page that lists it
<bdmp> no prob
<kisain> i can't for the live of me remember what it was called though
<bdmp> i just had the same problem
<bdmp> kRomatX:did you catch that?
<kRomatX> yes, thank you ;)
<kRomatX> now, how do u add that environment var permanently to the system?
<amu> kisain: all formats no way, flash/java it stops :) 
<kisain> well it woulden't play those
<kisain> 2 but everything else it had support for
<amu> .. you said all format, that isnt possible ;)
<kisain> i just can't rember what it was called
<amu> kaffeine-mozilla - mozilla plugin that lanches kaffeine for supported media types
<kisain> when you used it it would open up a white screen in the browser and 
<bdmp> kRomatX and kisain do you all know this page http://ubuntuguide.org/ ?
<kisain> run the video
<kisain> yes i do but this program isen't supported buy ubuntu
<kisain> i found it on a website that had a lawsuit against it
<kisain> something about copyright violation or infringement or something
<bdmp> what is the player?
<spiral> all right... So thanks for the kopete update, guys
<bdmp> is it vlc for gtk
<bdmp> ?
<amu> kisain: well, mp3 is a restricted format ....  
<kisain> i beleve it was called mplayer
<kisain> i know freaking people
<amu> hehe
<kisain> need to lighten up with there restrictions
<kisain> restrict this *gives em the bird*
<bdmp> kisain: what are the problems you are having?
<kisain> need to play all content minus flash java
<kisain> in my web borwser
<kisain> like mpeg and wmv and such
<bdmp> can you play the files period?
<kisain> nope says i need plugin and i click to get plugin
<bdmp> ok
<kisain> and it forwards me to microsoft to get windows media sucks 
<bdmp> do you have the multiverse repositories enableed?
<kisain> yes
<bdmp> do  you have kaffeine?
<kisain> um nope
<bdmp> get that 
<kisain> ok
<bdmp> apt-get install kaffeine
<kisain> says i alredy have it
<kisain> so i must have gotten it at some point in time
<kisain> >.<
<kisain> now what?
<bdmp> apt-get install w32codecs
<kisain> anyone know anything about gkrellm?
<bdmp> no
<bdmp> ok did you get that
<bdmp> ?
<kisain> it's getting it now
<kisain> thats why i was wondering
<kisain> lol
<bdmp> this is the Unoffical ubuntu faq. it will tell you everything you need to know.. save this page http://ubuntuguide.org/
<kisain> ok
<bdmp> i'm still helping though
<bdmp> ok got the file?
<kisain> 15% done
<bdmp> what is your web browser?
<kisain> mozilla
<bdmp> firefox?
<kisain> is my browser of choice
<kisain> yup ^_^
<bdmp> ok
<kisain> it's all i use now
<bdmp> so is the file done?
<kisain> 48%
<bdmp> wow that is slow
<bdmp> what is the package manager you are using?
<kisain> yea inets actin up today
<kisain> you woulden't beleve i have a 3mb connection
<kisain> 85%
<bdmp> where is the file you want to listen to or watch?
<kisain> www.ebaumsworld.com
<bdmp> wha tis the file type?
<kisain> they all pritty much require the same plugins
<kisain> i beleve .wmv
<kisain> sence it's sending me to microcraps website
<bdmp> you don't need plugins to use any media file it just makes  it easier.  right click on the filee an save it to desktop
<kisain> k let me try
<kisain> oh it's all done
<bdmp> we want to see if you have the codecs first
<bdmp> so after you download the .wma file or what ever right click on it and open it with kaffeine
<bdmp> where you at?
<kisain> RESULT: Found some problems, but nevertheless Kaffeine may work.
<bdmp> what is the problems
<bdmp> are
<kisain> coulden't detect the dvd orsomething due to no dma access
<kisain> i don't have dvd though
<kisain> and it works
<bdmp> the dvd is seperate 
<kisain> oh ok
<bdmp> we are doing .wma
<bdmp> right
<bdmp> now what package manager are you using
<kisain> um i have no idea
<bdmp> how are you downloading files?
<kisain> besides apt-get?
<bdmp> yeah
<kisain> mozilla
<kisain> and syn and i'm not to shure what you mean
<kisain> lol
<kisain> >.<
<bdmp> go to the K then system then Package manager (kynaptic)
<bdmp> you are in kde right?
<kisain> yes
<kisain> Sound server informational message:
<kisain> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<kisain> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<kisain> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<kisain> theres that sound problem again lol
<bdmp> i thought you said the file worked
<kisain> ok it's open
<kisain> it does just no sound lol
<kisain> because of teamspeak
<DefHandz> Can I run Steam with WINE CVS on Kubuntu?
<kisain> yes
<DefHandz> Really..
<kisain> yes
<DefHandz> Is there a Kubuntu specific WINE CVS?
<kisain> i use wine and cedega and it wrorks
<DefHandz> Hm..
<DefHandz> Ok.
<DefHandz> Where might I find this?>
<kisain> not to my knowledge
<kisain> cedega um on the internet lol
<kisain> just google it
<DefHandz> I was amazed to find that videos run smoother when linux is on here, than when Windows XP was on here.
<kisain> then go to www.linuxgamers.org to tweak steam
<DefHandz> I am so excited :)
<kisain> i know it's awsome
<bdmp> Ok in kynaptic search kaffeine and there should be a firefox plughin
<kisain> ok
<bdmp> you gotta control f to do the search
<DefHandz> So, maybe with my 668MHz CPU, counter strike will run fine. My mom's computer runs it and hers is 533...
<kisain> k done
<kisain> i run an intell celeron 1ghz with a 16mb pci video card
<bdmp> so now you can load files from the net 
<kisain> and it runs cs just fine
<kisain> checking
<DefHandz> I plan on upgrading to a 1GHz soon
<bdmp> but your problem is not codecs it is a driver problem or something right
<bdmp> ?
<bdmp> I don't know what to do for you there?
<kisain> i beleve that it's because of teamspeak
<kisain> i don't know what sound drivers i'm using 
<kisain> either
<bdmp> what is teamspeak?
<kisain> whether it's alsa or esd
<DefHandz> X_X I cant find a FREE cedega.
<DefHandz> -_-
<kisain> it a voice gaming program thats compatable with all forms of gaming
<bdmp> i had a driver problem to 
<bdmp> ok
<kisain> no matter what it is exeptional sound quality
<DefHandz> kisain, where di you find cedega
<bdmp> go to the k and then the control panel
<bdmp> sorry control center
<kisain> k
<bdmp> then sound and multimedia 
<bdmp> then sound system
<kisain> control  center?
<bdmp> then hardware
<bdmp> you see the thing that say select the audio device?
<bdmp> do you have any audio at all?
<kimo> I downloaded the iso, can I install without burning to CD? (or netboot as I have no tftp server?)
<kisain> select and configure?
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> do you have any audio at all?
<kisain> ok there
<bdmp> do you have any audio?
<kisain> yes when ts isen't running
<kimo> anyone ?
<bdmp> oh
<bdmp> i have no f'n idea
<bdmp> mess with that
<bdmp> there must be  a forum that you can post that on
<bdmp> your thing is game specific  
<bdmp> i have never played a comp game ever
<kisain> no it's not
<kisain> i can run it with any game or program
<kisain> hell i can run it while serfing the net
<bdmp> i thought team speak was a game chat program
<bdmp> what is it for?/
<kisain> it's most commonly used for gaming but me and my freinds from around
<kisain> the world use it to bullshit
<kisain> they play theres i play mine and thats taht lol
<bdmp> do you know skype?
<kisain> but it dosen't require any specific game to run
<kisain> it's just compatable with everything
<kisain> by the way the sound system is set to autodetect
<bdmp> mine was messed and i changed it to oss and it got better
<ditza`h> can any1 help? i have a problem with nvidia & xorg
<kisain> ok i'll try that ^_^\
<kisain> sorry system froze :/
<DefHandz> kisain
<DefHandz> PM
<DefHandz> How do I install something like this, that opens with ark and has binaries inside? cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb
<kisain> ok still no sound when i run teamspeak
<kisain> anyother ideas?
<DefHandz> Is your mic turned up?
<DefHandz> O_o
<DefHandz> like, everything in sound up
<DefHandz> X_X i dont know
<kisain> sound runs fine untill i start teamspeak
<kisain> i switched to oss too
<DefHandz> Bah, used to double clicking!
<DefHandz> O_O
<DefHandz> OH! Its like a zip file!
<DefHandz> :D
<kisain> any other ideas
<bdmp> DefHandz
<DefHandz> Yes?
<bdmp> its a .deb file?
<DefHandz> yes
<DefHandz> o_o
<bdmp> in the command line cd to the folder it is in
<DefHandz> ok
<bdmp> you know cd?
<DefHandz> yes
<DefHandz> :P
<DefHandz> I know how to use terminal
<bdmp> but you don't know a deb file?
<bdmp> the command is 
<buz> are there any current oo2 debs?
<bdmp> dkpg -i file
<kimo> I downloaded the iso, can I install without burning to CD? (or netboot as I have no tftp server?)
<bdmp> "file"
<bdmp> ya know
<bdmp> i don't know kimo
<buz> i doubt it
<buz> sounds painful
<kimo> :)
<bdmp> i think i read something like that on the forums or something
<DefHandz> dkpg command not found.
<buz> tho there once was some tool to boot into linux from dos
<buz> dunno how it worked tho
<DefHandz> o_O
<kimo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<DefHandz> Sure it isnt dpkg?
<bdmp> yeah it is
<bdmp> are you root?
<DefHandz> Now I ma
<DefHandz> am
<bdmp> if not put sudo first
<DefHandz> X_X
<bdmp> what does that mean?
<bdmp> no go?
<DefHandz> How do you get to desktop in root?
<DefHandz> Crap.
<DefHandz> You cant..
<bdmp> /home/"user"/Desktio
<DefHandz> Oh
<DefHandz> ok
<bdmp> yeah you can 
<bdmp> Desktop*
<DefHandz> It cant find the directory
<DefHandz> wtf?
<bdmp> do cd /
<DefHandz> mmhm
<DefHandz> I did that.
<DefHandz> Oh
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> Nevermind
<bdmp> cd /home
<DefHandz> I tried to do it all at once
<DefHandz> :p
<bdmp> cd /home/user
<bdmp> you can do that too
<DefHandz> Ok its reading database
<DefHandz> unpacking
<bdmp> as long as it follows from the directory you are in
<DefHandz> (Reading database ... 58686 files and directories currently installed.)
<DefHandz> Unpacking cedega (from cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb) ...
<DefHandz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<DefHandz>  cedega depends on libpng3; however:
<DefHandz>   Package libpng3 is not installed.
<DefHandz> dpkg: error processing cedega (--install):
<DefHandz>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<DefHandz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DefHandz>  cedega
<DefHandz> O_o
<DefHandz> Oh jeez.
<DefHandz> What is this...
<DefHandz> :/
<DefHandz> i have to install "libpng3"?
<buz> why would  /bin/sh -c 'dcop konversation Konversation say "server" "#channel" "blabla"'
<buz> work from the cli but not cron?
<Diablo-D3> because... um....
* Diablo-D3 wonders if cronjobs are ran as you
<buz> i my own user does crontab -e they should be no
<Diablo-D3> ask in #kde-devel
<buz> looking at it, no cronjobs seem to be run :(
<dell500> has anyone expierence a blank screen and audio playing for mpgs/avis
<Diablo-D3> dell500: sounds like the video codec is unsupported
<dell500> i've done what the ubuntuguide.org says
<dell500> for multiple codecs, w32codec, gstreamer, and libdvd
<Diablo-D3> what exactly is the video you're watching?
<dell500> full metal alchemist (tv show)
<dell500> i'm trying to get it to run in kaffiene/xine
<Diablo-D3> tv/dvd rip?
<Diablo-D3> Im going to assume it was done using divx or xvid (since thats what everyone uses for tv and dvd rips)
<Diablo-D3> it should be working fine without needing to resort to w32codec, gstreamer, or libdvd.
<Diablo-D3> btw, for the record, whinry is hot
<pv_> without 'h' :)
<Diablo-D3> yeah, Ive never been good at transliterating japanese
<dell500> lol diablo
<dell500> do you think it might be a driver problem (as in xine)
<dell500> cause it's set to auto instead of a certain
<Diablo-D3> dell500: no, it shouldnt be
<Diablo-D3> dell500: do you know if xv works or not on your machine?
<BROKEN_LADDER> _WHETHER_ not _IF_
<dell500> no idea Diablo-D3 
<Diablo-D3> BROKEN_LADDER: you can shove your english up your ass
<Diablo-D3> dell500: well lets find out...
<Diablo-D3> settings -> xine engine paramaters
<dell500> in xine or kaffiene
<dell500> i'm guessing kaffiene
<Diablo-D3> in kaffiene
<dell500> k, now what
<Diablo-D3> click on video
<Diablo-D3> then change auto to xshm
<Diablo-D3> hit okay, and try playing the video
<dell500> anything else??
<dell500> k
<Diablo-D3> does it work?
<dell500> nope
<dell500> kaffiene likes to crash a lot
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<dell500> everytime i close it, an error comes up and says it crashed
<Diablo-D3> dell500: dcc me the file
<dell500> shit, i closed it
<dell500> hold on
<dell500> didn't that time
<dell500> umm ok
<dell500> well it wasn't set to xshm, now it works
<dell500> sweet ass!
<Diablo-D3> hah cool
<Diablo-D3> you dont need to dcc me the file now, btw ;)
<dell500> lol
<Diablo-D3> btw, is it me, or does it take entirely too long to download anime off the net?
<apollo2011> anyoen tried kubuntu 5.04 on a dell inspiron 8600? Im planning on putting it on there.  Right now my only linux system is my main desktop running suse 9.1
<Diablo-D3> apollo2011: it should work fine
<apollo2011> I don't think I need that advanced a sys on my laptop although I might get 9.3 when the ftp install comes ou
<Diablo-D3> apollo2011: if in doubt, try the ubuntu live cd
<apollo2011> yeah I don't intend to have any problems, I tried the live cd.  Just curious if someone had tried it....
<Diablo-D3> and please dont even consider installing sude
<Diablo-D3> er, suse
<apollo2011> why?
<Diablo-D3> its a very very nasty distro
<KaiL> *g*
<apollo2011> in what way, its the best as far as Im considered, just wish it was open source completely
<Diablo-D3> well, most stuff is packaged incorrectly, it uses rpm, its often out of date
<KaiL> on suse you'll ALWAYS have something important broken
<KaiL> this times it seams to be audio control
<apollo2011> that seems to be the case for most distros...
<Pupeno> Does kubuntu come with some kind of automatic-log-out, because yesterday I went to sleep with the computer logged in and when I woke up, it was logged off, I checked the uptime, and there hasn't been any power problems.
<Diablo-D3> apollo2011: not really
<apollo2011> I don't have many problems, I tried fedora on my main sys and din't care for it at all
<KaiL> apollo2011: we are still searching, what it broken on (k)ubuntu :)
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu's only big issue is that its new.
<apollo2011> well I had fedora, kubuntu, and suse installed when firefox 1.04 came out and it took a while for all of them to get updates for them into their main update program
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> I actually cant think of anything broken on ubuntu atm
<KaiL> hmm, some of that Dell have ipw2100 (intel 11g), some a Broadcom 11a/b/g?
<Diablo-D3> apollo2011: because its firefox
<Diablo-D3> firefox isnt exactly the easist thing to package in the world
<apollo2011> true, doesn't come in the standard rpm/deb
<apollo2011> KaiL: yeah, I beleive i have the broadcome so I could get a/b/g
<Pupeno> and Firefoz takes a while to compile, so, each packaging try takes a while, making the process slower, I bet OpenOffice is the 'definition' of this problem.
<KaiL> but needs ndiswrapper
<apollo2011> is that bad?
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: hell, we dont even package OOo
<Diablo-D3> we repackage the binaries they build
<KaiL> apollo2011: not that bad, but native linux drivers would be nicer
<Diablo-D3> it approx. takes over 48 hours on a 1ghz x86
<KaiL> but you won't get any until hell freezes
<Diablo-D3> atleast you have linux drivers ;)
<apollo2011> KaiL: will my card work with kubuntu out of the box/with the software that comes with it
<Pupeno> On my Athlon XP 2400+, with 512MB of RAM, takes about 20 hs :D
<Diablo-D3> theres still some wifi chips that dont have them at all
<Diablo-D3> apollo2011: depends entirely on the chipset
<apollo2011> the wi-fi was I think one of the few things I didn't try on the live cd
<apollo2011> ok
<Diablo-D3> apollo2011: like, half the wifi cards manufactured in the world are either work with prism or madwifi drivers
<KaiL> apollo2011: you need to install "ndiswrapper-utils" (might be on the CD)
<apollo2011> ok
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: as said, it's broadcom ;)
* Pupeno wonders when will the free software community start to really boycot people that don't open the sepecifications of hardware and/or provide free software/open source drivers...
<apollo2011> ill look when I install...
<BROKEN_LADDER> .n,tet,rehh'cejrj, ce ,.rc,ecer/,cl.
<Diablo-D3> others work with ndiswrapper
<KaiL> apollo2011: and then add the windows driver there
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: which I dont know what the real chip inside is
<Pupeno> brb
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: ... well, we cant.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sorry..that was my girlfriend. she doesn't know dvorak
<buz> LOL
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: why not ?
<Diablo-D3> I already 'boycott' them by only buying hardware I know works in linux
<Diablo-D3> BROKEN_LADDER: lol
<KaiL> but you need to do  this on every Linux, as nobody is allowed to ship windows drivers with Linux
<buz> so theres actually people who use dvorak
<Diablo-D3> BROKEN_LADDER: like you actually have a gf
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: broadcom is a chip vendor ;)
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: ... ahh.
<KaiL> one of the biggest...:)
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> actually i do.
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: yes, me too.
<BROKEN_LADDER> here, let me turn on the inflator pump and get her more excted.
* Diablo-D3 has a gf too
<Diablo-D3> a flesh and blood one, mind you
<buz> lol
<buz> i read fresh and blond one at first
<KaiL> S3 also seams to work
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes buz , i use dvorak
<apollo2011> will the kubuntu partitioner resize my ntfs partition or do I need to use knoppix/suse live cd
<Diablo-D3> so yeah...
<Diablo-D3> I dont really 'boycott'
<BROKEN_LADDER> i use a dvorak keymap that i modified to include esperanto characters.
<Diablo-D3> I just dont buy hardware I cant use
<Diablo-D3> apollo2011: it cant yet.
<apollo2011> ok
<KaiL> imho this Dell laptop is quite unproblematic
<Diablo-D3> like, I could have bought a r300 series card when they came out
<Diablo-D3> instead I bought the fastest r200 in existance
<buz> i think i'll have to get a nvidia card
<buz> no composite drivers for ati
<Diablo-D3> buz: nvidia doesnt do composite either iirc
<Diablo-D3> composite is too new to be properly supported in drivers
<Diablo-D3> vendors should worry about xrender support instead
<KaiL> uhm, afaik nvidia has some Composite, but sloooooooooooow
<buz> i heard nvidia binaries doe
<KaiL> way faster in ATI R200
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: if its slow, then its not hardware accelerated
<buz> huuh?
<buz> there s no composite for ati???
<buz> or am i too stupid to find it?
<Diablo-D3> ugh, KaiL, buz you're both confused.
<Diablo-D3> composite doesnt require hardware acceleration HOWEVER
<Diablo-D3> if you dont have it, its ssslloooowwwww
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> so again: with nvidia and Matrox G-Series: both incredible slow
<Diablo-D3> now, you can speed it up using xrender, except thats still sllloowww, just a magnitude or two faster than sssslllloooooowwwww
<KaiL> ATI R200: a lot faster, but I won't call that really "accellerated"
<buz> KaiL: with what drivers
<Diablo-D3> r200s have xrender acceleration
<buz> r200 is radeon 9000-200 right
<KaiL> buz: nvidia's own driver, Xorg for the other two
<Diablo-D3> buz: no
<KaiL> R200 = Radeon 8500-9250
<Diablo-D3> wait, what?
<Diablo-D3> wtf is a 9000-200?
<buz> mhh so my 9000 should do it
<buz> weird
<buz> couldnt get it to work
<buz> but then again, Xorg hates me
<KaiL> buz: radeon driver?
<Diablo-D3> did you turn it on, buz?
<KaiL> there you need to explicid disable it ;))
<Diablo-D3> Section "Extensions"
<Diablo-D3>   Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Diablo-D3> EndSection
<Diablo-D3> add that to your xorg.conf
<Diablo-D3> at the bottom
<KaiL> ^^^ not needed here
<Diablo-D3> and then control-alt-backspace
<buz> i trieg with fglrx and radeon
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: to enable composite, he needs it
<buz> so it should work with radeon? or only fglrx?
<Diablo-D3> buz: with radeon only afaik
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: it's commented out here
<KaiL> but still works
<KaiL> buz: xcompmgr -c
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: wtf
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: kwin doesnt use xcompmgr though
<KaiL> that KDE option behaves a bit strange
<buz> xcompmgr doesnt come with kubuntu
<KaiL> looks, as you need to restart to enable it, but not to disable...*g*
<Diablo-D3> buz: apt-get install it
<_chavo> just run kompmgr from the run box after you enable it
<Diablo-D3> holy shit!
<Diablo-D3> shadows!
<Diablo-D3> *drool!*
<buz> mhh it works
<Diablo-D3> erk, apparently KaiL is right
<buz> but its so slow to be unusable
<Diablo-D3> composite is enabled by default
<Diablo-D3> buz: yup, and imagine if you didnt have acceleration
<buz> i don't think THAT's accelerated much
<buz> it does look gorgeous
<_chavo> it's fast, but buggy here
<Diablo-D3> buz: realistically, composite wont be useful for another year
<Diablo-D3> Im wondering though
<KaiL> buz: disable transparency
<dangermouse> should use opengl for it
<Diablo-D3> I wonder if kwin is buggy
<Diablo-D3> or missing something
<Diablo-D3> dangermouse: it does on some xservers, actually
<dangermouse> xservers which use gl for everything, i expect
<Diablo-D3> dangermouse: Xgl, which is an experimental xserver, uses GL for _everything_
<Diablo-D3> yup
<Diablo-D3> its also based on kdrive, so its ungodly fast
<Diablo-D3> let me get you a url for something
<KaiL> fast or slow?
<Diablo-D3> ack!
<Diablo-D3> my xserver crashed!
<Diablo-D3> damnit!
<_chavo> Diablo-D3, what card?
<KaiL> that's the problem with Composite :)
<Diablo-D3> no
<Diablo-D3> I killed xcompmgr
<Diablo-D3> apparently that wasnt very smart
<KaiL> R300 is always a good guess *g*
<Diablo-D3> Im on a r200, btw
<KaiL> oh
<_chavo> it's very slow and unstable with ati drivers
<buz> r2000 here to
<Diablo-D3> so lets try that url getting thing again
<Diablo-D3> dont use ati drivers
<Diablo-D3> ever
<Diablo-D3> unless you have a r300/400/500 of course =/
<_chavo> I don't use ati cards
<Diablo-D3> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<Diablo-D3> look at the videos
* amu tried now a dist-upgrade
<buz> i know those
<Diablo-D3> thats all done using composite
<buz> wobbly windows are cool
<amu> tries even
<KaiL> << R200 here, more stable than my GF2
<buz> they claim it runs on a mobily 7500
<buz> how the fuck
<Diablo-D3> buz: opengl
<DefHandz> Trying to install libpng3 
<DefHandz> root@ubuntu:/home/jordan/Desktop # apt-get install libpng3
<DefHandz> Reading package lists... Done
<buz> 7500's open gl is barely existant
<Diablo-D3> you forget, opengl even on old cards for plain jain 2D operations is _so fucking fast_
<DefHandz> Building dependency tree... Done
<DefHandz> Package libpng3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DefHandz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<DefHandz> is only available from another source
<DefHandz> E: Package libpng3 has no installation candidate
<DefHandz> Well?
<KaiL> DefHandz: there's no libpng3 :)
<othernoob> how do i make sure that clamav is running ?
<buz> can i use Xgl with kubuntu?
<DefHandz> Well then, where might I find this?
<Diablo-D3> DefHandz: you want libpng12-0
<KaiL> enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> I've gone through this before
<Diablo-D3> DefHandz: libpng3 is just a transitional package
<DefHandz> Its so confusing...
<Diablo-D3> DefHandz: just install libpng12-0
<DefHandz> I'm sorta new to linux
<DefHandz> Oh
<DefHandz> O_O
<Diablo-D3> so, back to what I was saying, r100s are still pretty fast, dont underestimate them
<Diablo-D3> from a GL standpoint, those luminocity demos really arent doing anything at all
<Diablo-D3> its just textured polygons
<Diablo-D3> and very few of them
<amu> othernoob: ps -ax |grep clamd
<buz> true
<buz> now i want Xgl on my machine :)
<Diablo-D3> Xgl is useless for everyday use
<othernoob> amu, that returns a "bad ps syntax" ?
<buz> damn you 
<buz> made me see it
<buz> now i want it
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: no -
<Diablo-D3> buz: well, theres two major problems
<buz> drivers and?
<othernoob> ok thanks :)
<Diablo-D3> buz: number one is that a very small number of programs are slower under Xgl
<Diablo-D3> buz: such as traditional pixel pushing 2D video games
<Diablo-D3> buz: number two is that you dont have glx, so no GL programs at all
<buz> as for the first, nobody cares
<buz> as for the second, few really care
<Diablo-D3> any 2D SDL-using app falls under problem number one 
<Diablo-D3> so I care.
<buz> as long as we can use mplayer or something like that that's fine by me :)
<Diablo-D3> as for problem two, I use an inordinate number of GL apps
<Diablo-D3> buz: iirc XV works fine
<buz> as long as people can watch pr0n, they'll be happy
<buz> even more so if there's more eye candy
<Diablo-D3> haha
<Diablo-D3> "look! wobbly boobs!"
<buz> LOOOL
<buz> friend of mine, first thing he did after installing suse was getting wmv to work
<buz> guess why
<Diablo-D3> the magic dancing penis!
<buz> huh?
<Diablo-D3> el porno?
<buz> yeah
<buz> but not THAT sort
<Diablo-D3> I must be the only person on the planet that has only mpeg2 or mpeg4 porn
<buz> nah
<Diablo-D3> I even have porn in h264 and theora
<buz> i don't quite get why people download wmv
<buz> you mean there's player that can display h264 in a sane speed now?
<Diablo-D3> but I have no wmv
<Diablo-D3> or qt
<buz> qt6 is mpeg4
<Diablo-D3> I meant older qt
<buz> older qt sucked ass
<Diablo-D3> but not so old that ffmpeg supports it
<Diablo-D3> btw, h264 cant be decoded quickly
<Diablo-D3> thats just the way h264 is designed
<buz> its a slighty weird design tradeoff
<Diablo-D3> so for 720x480x24fps, you'll need like a 1.5 ghz machine
<Diablo-D3> no, its far more complex.
<buz> i want a fpga
<Diablo-D3> look at the difference between mpeg2 and mpeg4
<buz> mpeg4 actually takes less cpu to decode than mpeg2
<Diablo-D3> mpeg2 can be decoded on like a 250mhz p2
<Diablo-D3> no, not less
<buz> sure
<Diablo-D3> mpeg4 rapes machines that dont have enough L2 cache
<buz> ever tried to watch dvd on a epia?
<buz> won't work without hardware acceleration
<buz> works just fine wit 720*420mpeg4
<Diablo-D3> mpeg4 ends up not being that much more complex, but requires a far larger data set
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> Im lucky though
<Diablo-D3> I have a p3
<Diablo-D3> sse and better cache design for the win
<buz> i'll finally get my psu for the athlon64 on monday
<buz> right now i'm on a 2000+ athlon
<buz> noisy bastard
* Diablo-D3 runs such outdated hardware =/
* Pupeno is trying to buy a notebook/laptop
<buz> i bought one years ago
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: outdated?
<buz> don't think i used it more than 20times
<buz> p3 IS outdated
<KaiL> what is my K6-2/500 then? ;)
<buz> prehistoric
<Diablo-D3> I have a laptop....
<Diablo-D3> its currently serving as my lan's gateway and firewall
<Diablo-D3> and fileserver
<buz> interesting
<Pupeno> Is it possible on kubuntu to get GTK applications to look like the KDE ones ?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: dead
<buz> most laptops dont like 24*7 use
<Diablo-D3> my p3 550 kills it
<Pupeno> buz: that's a habit I need to change :S
<Diablo-D3> buz: set at slowest speed all the time
<KaiL> Pupeno: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: yes
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: use the gtk-qt theme
<Pupeno> KaiL: installing it is enough ? or should I do some gtk configuration (I don't have a clue how that is configured since I always stayed on the KDE side).
<Diablo-D3> buz: it also acts as my 2nd monitor in a quasi dual monitor setup
<buz> i prefer desktop hardware
<Diablo-D3> buz: control it via x11vc + x2vnc
<buz> installing should usually work
<KaiL> Pupeno: it get's enabled after elogin afaik
<buz> today it didnt for me
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: it includes a kcontrol panel for it
<buz> but then again, my firefox is plastikfox skinned anyway so i dont bother
<Pupeno> ok, thank you.
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: btw, the one in kubuntu is a little buggy, so use the kcontrol panel to set the gtk theme to gtk-qt explicitly
* Diablo-D3 uses gtk-qt, btw
<buz> i do, too
<buz> but right now it doesnt do anything
<buz> ah who cares
<Diablo-D3> buz: hah, not everyone uses plastik or lipstik you know
<buz> i use plastik
<buz> i like it
<buz> not so many colors and other distractions
<Diablo-D3> yeah
<buz> i cant stand baghira for one
<Diablo-D3> Im using lipstik with the plastik gradent direction option on
<buz> i actually also like the .net theme
<buz> very clean minimalistic
<Diablo-D3> I hate baghira
<Diablo-D3> and keramik
<othernoob> how do i update clamav ?
<Diablo-D3> why are you even running clamav?
<buz> keramik is ugly
<buz> and dont get me started on the bubble titlebar
<othernoob> pc is connected to a windows pc, thats why.
<Diablo-D3> ahh
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: install clamav-freshclam
<othernoob> i meant the prog, not the virus db
<Diablo-D3> um, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<phxguy> can anyone help me take a screenshot of my kdm theme
<buz> run ksnapshot
<buz> oh wait, kdm
<buz> dunno about that
<Diablo-D3> theres an app for that iirc
<Diablo-D3> I just cant think of the name of it
<phxguy> any other ideas?
<kisain> still havin that sound problem :/
<HavoK> hi there                                                   
<kisain> is there anyone here
<uniq> yes.
<kisain> oh ok
<Diablo-D3> for those watching eurovision atm: http://www.jetlagtravel.com/molvania/images/Elektronik_Supersonik.mpg
<buz> the isreali chick was hot
<kisain> can anyone help me with my sound problem
<Diablo-D3> and molvania's 2005 entry: http://www.jetlagtravel.com/molvania/images/antipope.mp3
<buz> the swiss imported their entry from eastern europe lol
<buz> after ending up last place (or close to it) the last time
<dangermouse> hehe
<dangermouse> funny shat
<kisain> thatsd halarious
<kisain> how do i save that
<kisain> i want to give it to my freind
<kisain> the antipope
<kisain> he would so get a kick outta it
<kisain> and anyone know why wjem i use teamspeak no other program can use soud?
<kisain> i'm using oss
<dangermouse> because you're using oss
<dangermouse> and/or have a cheap soundcard
<kisain> ok what should i use than
<kisain> no it's built into the motherboard
<kisain> don't know if it's cheap
<dangermouse> which means it's even more likely to be cheao
<dangermouse> cheap*
<kisain> are you shittin me?
<kisain> damnit
<dangermouse> motherboards with integrated audio have it, generally, because people are cheap
<kisain> it's an ibm netvista
<dangermouse> and don't want to shell out $20 for a separate card
<kisain> naw i got this one for free
<dangermouse> then that's as cheap as they come
<kisain> cause the peepole that owned it
<dangermouse> point made
<kisain> went outta buzzinus
<dangermouse> so?
<dangermouse> a) use alsa
<kisain> why would that make it cheap and why are you so harsh?
<kisain> ok
<dangermouse> probably also want dmixer or something
<dangermouse> because it cost you nothing
<dangermouse> ibm always makes cheap crap
<dangermouse> remember the PS2?
<kisain> yea
<dangermouse> crap
<kisain> the biggest falure technology has ever contrived
<kisain> i hated them systems
<dangermouse> nah
<dangermouse> VMS
<dangermouse> now that was sheer poo
<kisain> they where so horrible
<kisain> vms?
<buz> VMS?
<dangermouse> yeah, vax stuff
<kisain> now thats one i haven't herd of
<buz> VMS might just about be the most stable system ever
<dangermouse> doesn't mean it wasn't crap
<buz> there are vax stations with 15years uptime
<kisain> lol
<dangermouse> plan9 = crap
<buz> well it surely was obscure
<dangermouse> not so much
<dangermouse> obscure to a unixer, maybe
<kisain> yea i never herd of vms befor
<dangermouse> as much as unix is obscure to a windowser i imagine
<kisain> i do have a ps2 though
<kisain> it's fun to screw with it
<kisain> and it's archaic
<buz> doesnt that give you electrict shocks???
<kisain> gross :P
<dangermouse> 'like a lion kills an antilope'
<dangermouse> hehe
<kisain> this i don't understand how come i can't filx the sound isshue
<buz> its a hardware problem
<kisain> i have a programm called teamspeak
<kisain> everytime it runs no other sound will
<dangermouse> because
<dangermouse> you only have 2 channels
<dangermouse> left and right
<dangermouse> if you had, oh, 32 or so, it would work
<dangermouse> for up to 16 programs simultaneously, anyway
<kisain> yea so??
<kisain> windows can do it why not linux?
<dangermouse> linux CAN too
<kisain> i know windows sucks but still
<dangermouse> oss CAN too
<dangermouse> you'd have to buy it
<dangermouse> OR use alsa
<dangermouse> and dmixer
<dangermouse> see
<kisain> i'd have to by oss
<dangermouse> windows applications don't play to the sound card
<kisain> and whats dmixer
<dangermouse> they play to *A* program
<dangermouse> which is THE program using the soundcard
<kisain> oh i see they run sound diffrently on linux
<kisain> ahhh
<kisain> ok 
<dangermouse> so, since everybody in the world runs windows, they decided to strip out multichannel support.
<dangermouse> no
<dangermouse> god dude
<dangermouse> they have *one way*
<dangermouse> linux has that method too
<kisain> i am a linux n00b so exuse me
<dangermouse> well, there's ESD, aRts, and NAS
<dangermouse> but
<dangermouse> TS2 uses a direct hardware connection-ish thinger
<dangermouse> so you need dmixer
<dangermouse> again
<dangermouse> dmixer
<dangermouse> set it up
<kisain> oh ok
<dangermouse> dmixer
<kisain> do i have to download it first?/
<dangermouse> D to tha MIXER
<dangermouse> jfgi
<dangermouse> go here:
<dangermouse> google.com
<dangermouse> type in: dmixer
<dangermouse> and whack I'm feeling lucky
<dangermouse> skip step1, it comes with ubuntu
<dangermouse> or maybe not, i dunno
<kisain> lol it's ok
<kisain> well it's doin somethin
<kisain> it got something called alsaplayer
<kisain> ok i found out that dmixer dosen't work :/
<kisain> i installed it
<kisain> and there is no diffrence
<kisain> :(
<kisain> if ts is running no other sound will
<dangermouse> molvania...
<dangermouse> you installed it huh
<dangermouse> you read the howto
<kisain> yea
<dangermouse> and did as it said
<dangermouse> yes?
<kisain> it means nothing to me
<dangermouse> and it doesn't work?
<dangermouse> okay
<dangermouse> then you're ever so gently screwed
<kisain> just a bunch of stuff i don't know how to do
<kisain> lol
<dangermouse> alright
<dangermouse> is you sister nearby?
<dangermouse> i bet she can do it
<kisain> i don't have a sister
<dangermouse> okay
<dangermouse> do it better
<dangermouse> anyway
<dangermouse> which part don't you understand
<kisain> dude give me a freakin break here i got stuck with windows most of my life
<kisain> so to use linux i am learning from scratch ok?
<kisain> jeeze
<dangermouse> which part don't you understand <-
<kisain> none of it ok
<dangermouse> good
<dangermouse> skip to step 5
<kisain> thank you for succsefully makeing me feel dumb
<dangermouse> no problem
<dangermouse> anyway step 5 has a config file
<kisain> asshole
<dangermouse> hehe
<dangermouse> he's right though
<bigbill52a> my kubuntu crashes with the screen replaced with slowly blinking grey boxes...the keyboard crashes at the same time so that you cannot exit the xserver
<bigbill52a> sometimes music will continue playing and once a cd burned to the end
<bigbill52a> has anyone else experienced this problem
<kisain> can anyone else beside dangerass help me
<kisain> and don't bother talkin to me either i blocked you
<uniq> kisain: what was your problem again? 
<kisain> i am having a problem configureing dmixer 
<kisain> to let my sound card use multiple programs
<kisain> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<uniq> which programs? 
<dangermouse> multiple programs use the soundcard
<uniq> can't you use artsdsp? 
<kisain> and thank you for helping me it's very nice of you
<dangermouse> not with ts2
<kisain> i don't know
<kisain> tghe program is teamspeak
<Blissex> kisain: wait a sec...
<kisain> when it's running no other sound is produced
<kisain> ok
<uniq> ok.. i don't know anything about teamspeak.
<Blissex> kisain: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2#sharing
<dangermouse> dmix + dsnoop = solution
<dangermouse> i tried to help and he just started calling me names
<kisain> ok reading it now thanx ^_^
<Blissex> kisain: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2#ossEmulation
<Blissex> dangermouse: you have been a tiny it annoying though while helping... :-)
<dangermouse> *bit
<dangermouse> pay me more, i'll do better next time chief.
<dangermouse> i'm taking the time to help
<dangermouse> he doesn't want to read the documentation *I* had to find for him
<dangermouse> not only does he want direction
<dangermouse> he wants a lift
<dangermouse> he can kindly bite it
<kisain> see i'm so new that it lost me after the first paragraph lol
<kisain> >.<
<dangermouse> don't give me a hard time, i was just leading the horse to water
<dangermouse> look, mac... why don't you read the Alsa howto start to finish
<uniq> dangermouse: be nice, accept that people need detailed directions. We all did once.
<kisain> i'm so new i just don't know what info is relevent to me
<dangermouse> it's the best way to understand how alsa works
<dangermouse> in short, you have two options:  buy a new, better soundcard, OR, setup alsa, dmix, dsnoop, and asym.
<dangermouse> uniq: but some of us were initiated, weren't we?
<kisain> it seems so complex goddamn you bill gates
<kisain> for dumbing us windows users down
<dangermouse> 'be nice'...  you know i have two outstanding ubuntu issues without any responses
<kisain> :Pp
<dangermouse> where's *my* love, support, and attention?
<dangermouse> :(
<dangermouse> kisain: it's actually mostly OSS's fault
<dangermouse> making their trash the 'standard' before alsa had a chance
<dangermouse> alsa SHOULD come preconfigured with dmix/dsnoop on ubuntu, at least i say so.
<dangermouse> and TS should never have had OSS in the first place
<dangermouse> in short, this is about the worst Linux/Audio mess you'll ever have the displeasure of experiencing
<_ron> Hey... I<m having some keyboard troubles, as you can see, loll... How do I change the keyboard layout to Canadian Multilingual Standard (cf) ?
<dangermouse> canadian french?
<dangermouse> in the control centre
<kisain> what is the  /proc/asound/ tree.?
<dangermouse> regional & accessibility
<kisain> ://
<_ron> It isn<t the right  one dangermouse 
<dangermouse> kisain: you know what the proc is?
<dangermouse> really?
<dangermouse> the kb layout there?
<dangermouse> one sec
<dangermouse> i'll give it a shot
<dangermouse> est-ce que vous un petite cornichon du francais?
<_ron> I got it to work beautifully on gnome... but I can<t figure it out on kds
<dangermouse> Canadian
* ztonzy was about to put a Kubuntu box at sisters place...if the damn dialup/ISP would work...it never works linux+dialup heh
<_ron> lol suis traducteur....
<dangermouse> French Canadian too?
<dangermouse> setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout ca -variant fr
<_ron> yeah
<dangermouse> doesn't work you say
<dangermouse> alright then, lets try this
<_piotr> hi all
<_piotr> how do I get into administration mode under control center
<amu> ztonzy: did you tried knet?
<_piotr> it doesnt seem to work because it doesn use sudo
<ztonzy> amu, tried... kppp, gnome-ppp  but failed
<ztonzy> amu, knet what is that ?
<dangermouse> Franais!
<dangermouse> J suis!
<dangermouse> seems to work
<_ron> dangermouse: mais pas comme la normale
<dangermouse> i used French Canadian, ca_enhanced
<_ron> Canadian Multilingual Standard... 
<_ron> that<s what microsoft calls it
<dangermouse> ...
<_ron> I got it to work on gnome
<_ron> It is a slightly different layout
<dangermouse> weird
<amu>  The Knet is a frontend to pppd. It is designed primarily
<amu>  for xDSL accounts, but dial-up is currently supported.
<amu>  PPTP, ISDN, Cable are planned for up coming releases.
<amu>  Knet features Multiple account support, multiple protocol
<amu>  support, Modem scanning and Modem configuration utilities.
<dangermouse> and it's standard, you say?
<_ron> Yes 
<dangermouse> i wonder how gnome managed it...
<_ron> me too
<_ron> I guess I will just have to learn a new keyboard layout
<_ron> poff
<ztonzy> amu, hmmm,  well...it seems that some ISP doesn't like other than Windows/MS dialup tool/setting...
<_piotr> what to do be in administrator mode under control centre?
<_piotr> anybody knows?
<dangermouse> in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/
<dangermouse> if you can find it, that would be a great start
<dangermouse> there we go, dvorak on my laptop
<dangermouse> nice... it's a first for me :)
<_ron> lol
<dangermouse> _piotr: what for, may i ask?
<_piotr> to change configuration under networking/samba
<_piotr> domain group
<uniq> kisain: maybe this can help you somehow: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=34
<amu> ztonzy: *g* dont use this kind of isp 
<ztonzy> amu, not me...my sister
<ztonzy> trying to get here use linux
<dangermouse> here's a juicy one, who remembers how to change the debconf 'question' method for dpkg?
<dangermouse> like when you install, oh, say, mysql, it asks if you want to purge the databases on de-installation
<dangermouse> right now, kynaptic asks those in dialogues
<dangermouse> in a pts
<_ron> dangermouse: is there a quick way to see a layout of the keyboard ?
<dangermouse> in the background
<dangermouse> not very useful
<laser_tk> can somebody tell me, how to disable this?
<laser_tk> http://koti.mbnet.fi/laser_tk/kde.jpg
<dangermouse> _ron: sure, just select more than one
<dangermouse> then it puts a little flag with a two-letter code for it in the tray
<dangermouse> then when you click it, you can switch between them
<dangermouse> or right click to configure or do other things
<uniq> dangermouse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<dangermouse> uniq: hardcore
<dangermouse> i thought it would be an obscure command, too
<_ron> dangermouse:  i mean to see a map of the keyboard.
<dangermouse> i was about to check update-alternatives :)
<dangermouse> _ron: oh, right.... no idea
<_ron> lol
<_ron> ty
<dangermouse> _ron: maybe an on-screen keyboard
<dangermouse> check the accessibility menu in the k area
<_piotr> dangermouse:there is kubunut faq
<_piotr> it says how to enable samba etc.
<_piotr> i can do it from the command line but wanted to check it out the way it is written there
<dangermouse> uirm
<dangermouse> who said anything about samba
<dangermouse> ohright!
<_piotr> how ti share kubuntu folders out to windows.. click through control senter-> internet &network -> file sharing -> administration mode
<dangermouse> K->Run: kdesu kcontrol
<_piotr> this doesnt work
<_piotr> ok cool thx
<dangermouse> and you disable tooltips in Style->Style->Enable tooltips (uncheck)
<_piotr> cause kcontrol wouldnt work with sudu because of X permissions. no idea how to change that
<dangermouse> which does nothing for those task buttons it seems
<_piotr> why isnt kget installed by default by the way?
<dangermouse> who would use it?
<_piotr> dangermouse: me
<_piotr> still better than nothing isnt it?
<_piotr> at least it resumes downloads
<_piotr> not everyone knows about wget
<dangermouse> i'm just making my point now, actually
<dangermouse> YOU would use it, and i wouldn't.
<dangermouse> anyway, it's not much of a chore to install it :)
<_ron> So um, may I continue to bother you and ask you how to get the sound working? lol
<dangermouse> well it's a simple matter for me
<_piotr> dangermouse: i understand but its part of kde isnt it
<dangermouse> i simply power-up
<dangermouse> _piotr: is it?  i didn't know that
<_ron> lol
<dangermouse> in that case it makes sense
<_piotr> dangermouse: sure
<dangermouse> what doesn't make sense is how it's part of kde in the first place
<_piotr> dangermouse: just asked at #kde. included since 3.0 so I wandered why it wasnt installed by default
<kisain> found a linux for dummies pdf book for free online yay!
<kisain> ^_^
<dangermouse> _ron: did you get arts running in your control centre => sound system?
<_piotr> dangermouse: lol
<dangermouse> enable it and test it?
<dangermouse> maybe it's a legacy thing
<dangermouse> nobody told the kubuntu guys yet :P
<_ron> dangermouse: arts??
<dangermouse> _ron: that's the kde sound daemon
<_ron> I have never heard of that. loll
<_ron> help?
<dangermouse> click the big K in the bottom left
<_ron> ok
<_ron> lol
<dangermouse> click Control Centre, or, Centre de configuration de KDE
<_ron> (the latter ok)
<dangermouse> ok, Son et multimedia
<_ron> ok
<dangermouse> Systeme de sons
<_ron> ok
<dangermouse> Activer le systeme sonore
<dangermouse> (check)
<dangermouse> Et Appliquer
<dangermouse> Voila
<dangermouse> teste le son aussi
<dangermouse> tester*
<dangermouse> (testies?)
<_ron> see #flood
<dangermouse> ah.
<dangermouse> what soundcard is it
<_ron> Intel Onboard
<dangermouse> try: modprobe intel-8x0
<dangermouse> err
<_ron> pas trouve
<dangermouse> try: modprobe snd-intel8x0
<kisain> is anything in this link relevent to what i'm using?
<kisain> http://www.groovyweb.uklinux.net/?page_name=unixcommands
<uniq> kisain: yes, most if not all are relevant.
<dangermouse> et: modprobe snd-intel8x0m
<kisain> damnit
<kisain> arggh
<kisain> oh you mean i can use that info lol
<dangermouse> Le carte est PCI?
<_ron> ouis
<dangermouse> hmm
<dangermouse> et dmesg?
<dangermouse> is the card detected properly?
<dangermouse> by ubuntu
<_ron> je lecherche
<dangermouse> k
<dangermouse> mais, tu sais
<dangermouse> je ne parle francais
<_ron> oh ol
<kisain> http://www.click-now.net/ebooks03.htm
<dangermouse> :P
<dangermouse> un peu
<kisain> found this looking for ebooks on linux
<dangermouse> ahh now then
<dangermouse> une petite fille pour moi :D
<dangermouse> bon chance, un moment
<_ron> oki
<_ron> dangermouse: I can<t seem to see the card in dmesg
<xxenon> is the kopete update available in breezy as well ?
<_ron> xxenon: I do not know.
<uniq> no, but you can use the hoary packages.
<xxenon> is there a web interface like packages.debian.org for kubuntu ?
<uniq> packages.ubuntu.com
<xxenon> thx
<_ron> dangermouse: Under pci the sound scare is there... Intel Corp. 82801FB Hi-Def Audio
<xxenon> hmm I still have the MSN error
<_ron> mee too
<transgress> is there a way to remove all aliases in kopete so it just goes back to the default screenname?  that seems to be causing a problem with sending and recieving messages
<xxenon> I installed kopete_3.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<transgress> xxenon: did you apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xxenon> transgress - no, I only installed the new package manually.
<uniq> xxenon: you want kopete_3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<dangermouse> _ron: odd that..
<dangermouse> _ron: did either of those modules install soundly?
<xxenon> uniq - where do I find that ?
<transgress> do what i said\
<uniq> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/%7Ejr/kubuntu/kdenetwork/kopete_3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<xxenon> k
<_ron> dangermouse:  I sudoed both of them with no feedback
<dangermouse> even at the bottom of dmesg?
<xxenon> uniq - how come it's not appearing in the packages search ?
<dangermouse> try restarting your soundsystem in kde again anyway, for good measure, it may have worked (probably did)
<dangermouse> just uncheck and check it, then hit apply again
<_ron> same error
<uniq> xxenon: it's in hoary-updates packages.ubutnu.com probalby don't index the updates section.
<xxenon> uniq - okay.
<Riddell> we also now have http://kubuntu.org/hoary-updates/
<dangermouse> bummer
<dangermouse> laptop?
<_ron> nope
<_ron> and I had this working in gnome
<dangermouse> aha
<_ron> using oss
<dangermouse> still using oss?
<dangermouse> what have you changed since then?
<uniq> riddell: nice.
<_ron> Harddrive was formatted due to Window conversion... now I have converted to Kubuntuianism
<dangermouse> now we have a painintheassism
<_ron> yes
<_ron> lol
<dangermouse> i suggest you poke around ubuntuforums.org
<dangermouse> plop in the card id
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-updates/ ./ | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: I wish dbus would quit sucking
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: what's wrong with it?
<uniq> riddell: i can compile those updates for amd64.. if you want me to.
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: constant api breakage
<Riddell> uniq: ah, that requires the setting up of a multiple arch repository
<Diablo-D3> I would hate g++ too, but I think Ill blame the c++ spec on that
<Diablo-D3> for allowing such retardation to happen
<_ron> xxenon: did you ever get it working?
<uniq> riddell: yes, that's what i'm thinking of.. we should provide updates for all the supported arches. imho.
<Riddell> uniq: that's all good, I just don't know how to set up the deb repository for that
<uniq> me neither.. yet.
<Riddell> can't be difficult I'm sure
<Pupeno> While making the package for sbcl, it failed to sign it (http://paste.lisp.org/display/8472). Did this abort other tasks or the packages are ready just that the .dsc file is not signed ? If so, I may just sign it and I'm done, right ?
<uniq> riddell: take a look at the package called 'reprepro'
<_piotr> anybody running kubuntu on a powerbook or ibook?
* _piotr is thinking about buying a laptop
<uniq> I will be.. in a few days.
<uniq> amu is.
* _piotr isnt sure about mac
<Pupeno> _piotr: me too, but not one of those.
<amu> yep
<_piotr> Pupeno: doesnt run well?
<_piotr> does ist run well?
<_piotr> ah.. ist = is
<_piotr> does it run well?
<_piotr> know its right
<Riddell> uniq: can't see that package
<_piotr> now
<Pupeno> _piotr: I don't think I can afford them, they are hard to find here, I'll pay for software I'm not interesed in and I have the extra problem of an uncommon architecture (I like playing with 'weird' compilers).
<__P__3> wow after the new upgrade 2/3 of kde is out :D
<_piotr> yes thats why Im not sure about it
<Pupeno> _piotr: what will you use it for ?
<_piotr> but since so many linux coders have an ibook powerbook
<_piotr> I thought that linux might run nicely
<_piotr> as everything
<uniq> riddell: oh.. it's probably just in breezy 
<uniq> http://mirrorer.alioth.debian.org/
<_piotr> Im changing my apartment and this pc will stay with my brother
<_piotr> so I need a new computer.. and I thought that a notebook would be fine
<amu> _piotr: kubuntu on ibooks or powerbooks everything works out of the box, expect wlan
<_piotr> Pupeno: and at university.. ther internet rooms are always full but there is wireless lan all around
<_piotr> i need wlan actually
<_piotr> at university..
<amu> than you need a usb or pcmica card for it, there's no linuxdriver for it
<_piotr> I was told that wlan under mac works 10 000 times better than under pc
<amu> ...for extreme
<_piotr> oh no
<_piotr> really not?
<_piotr> apple doesnt want to give out information about thier wlan?
<amu> airport works ( 11mbit ) the new extreme doesnt work
<_piotr> cards..
<_piotr> I understand
<_piotr> amu: is anybody working on that.. any chance that it will be ready in some months?
<amu> nope they will never give info's out, a reason could be, those specs are used by the .us mil.
<_piotr> amu: because I have to work hard to get the money anyway..
<amu> _piotr: it will never work 
<_piotr> amu: oh noooo
* Pupeno would just get an x86 notebook, maybe a amd64.
<Pupeno> possible, from some linux-friendly vendor.
<amu> _piotr: as i said, use a extern dev, like a usb or pcmica wireless card
<_piotr> k or get a x86 notebook
<uniq> i'm getting the ibook 12" and a dwl-122 usb-wlan.
<amu> x86 :) never 
<Pupeno> or go and get a sparcbook... *sighs*
<_piotr> amu: so what notebook do you habe
<_piotr> have
#kubuntu 2005-05-29
<_piotr> I believe that macs are just more powerful when it comes to graphics etc
<_piotr> uniq: I also though about the ibook 12 but maybe its a little bit too small
<amu> serveral powerbooks alu and so on 15" and a ibook 12" 
<_piotr> so you're reach :D
<amu> ?
<_piotr> rich
<_piotr> I mean
<_piotr> :D
<_piotr> oh dear what happened to my language skills :)
<amu> rich no, i'm a very poor guy, i spend all my money into those apple 
<_piotr> amu: :)
<_piotr> amu: so tell me.. how are your eyes doing after spending lots of hours in front of a 12' powerbook
<_ron> hey. How do I install the kernel headers? 
<_piotr> I find it unbelievable that the 17' owerbook is over 100 euro more expansive here in austrian than in germany
<amu> the 12" is good if you're away from home, rocks with 4,5h battery live ... 15" i a medium  youcan use it as well at home, better at home is a normal desktop :)
<amu> the 17" is too big for me
<_piotr> :)
<_piotr> normal desktop at home is better but im student and dont know how often ill move around within the next years
<_piotr> change apartments etc
<amu> than take a 14" ibook, the 12" for daily use is too small
<_piotr> is the ibook fast enough..
<_piotr> I mean .. for wathcing movies and running osx and kubuntu etf
<_piotr> etc
<_piotr> it has only 256 ram
<_piotr> 32 mb gfx card
<amu> sure fast enough ... expect you want build a hole kde-tree on it ;)
<_piotr> :D
<amu> buy extra 1 gig ram and everything is fine 
<_piotr> ok
<_piotr> where are you from by the way?
<Pupeno> _piotr: your usage is similar to mine. I'm trying to get a 17" notebook, I was interested on an eMachine: something like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=177&item=5193900721
<_piotr> 1000 ram is 500 euro :) that what I can get a desktop for
<amu> _piotr: germany
<Pupeno> How do you set up a repository for apt-get to use ?
<_piotr> Pupeno:where are u from?
<othernoob> what do i have to do to get opera to see the jre ?
<Pupeno> _piotr: Argentina. Here notebooks costs the double than in USA.
<_piotr> ok. thats a cheap 17' notebook
<Pupeno> _piotr: indeed.
<_piotr> looks cool
<Pupeno> emachines are cheep.
<Pupeno> cheap.
<_piotr> Pupeno: but are they light enough to take them with you?
<amu> :) thats the problem the 17" is realy huge 
<_piotr> i have got a fujitsu siemens here for 1500 euro on geizhals.at . its 4 kg!
<_piotr> an apple 17' powerbook is 3 kg
<_piotr> big difference
<_piotr> but 15inch is too small for desktop use so I dont know.. :)
<_piotr> how to decide
<Pupeno> _piotr: I don't really care about that because I'm not interested in taking it with me: on this country, on this city, I wouldn't walk on the streets with a notebook. But I'm interested to be able to move (as change house) with just a bagpack.
<_piotr> Pupeno: yeah .. me too..
<Pupeno> _piotr: buy a small notebook and a big flat screen, carry the notebook leave the screen.
<_piotr> :D
<Pupeno> _piotr: where are you ?
<_piotr> austria
<amu> the 12" ibook is 2,2kg 
<_piotr> what are acer notebooks like? they are quite cheap
<_piotr> and dont look too bad
<_piotr> so shouldnt get damaged too quuickly
<kay> I bought mine from tuxhardware.de, they had instructions how configure everything with free software
<kay> And it came with Gentoo pre-installed
<amu> acer is worser than dell :) 
<_piotr> kay: is kde fluent
<kay> I may say, it is also a Wortmann AG thing, good old German company
<_piotr> amu: :)
<_piotr> amu: so whats the best linux compatible x86 notebook company?
<kay> _piotr: hm, fluent?
<kay> You know, Ubuntu has this contract with HP....
<amu> _piotr: there are 3 possibilities, HP or IMB or an apple, HP is perfect with service if something breaks you get your laptop back, in 5 days, ibm good quality also, good service, well and apple is known for best design and hardware 
<kay> They are going to support their notebooks with Ubuntu, so it will work everything fine
<_piotr> apple has goot service too
<_piotr> cooll about hp
<amu> kay: only 1 serie 
<_piotr> what aobut sony or fujitsu siemens?
<kay> amu: It sure read like a lot numbers
<amu> go away with them 
<_piotr> amu: which one?
<_piotr> hp..
<kay> Sony is nice style, but not good hardware
<_piotr> ok
<Pupeno> toshiba is also good for linux I believe. I'd be interested in a solution that doesn't imply Microsoft-tax
<kay> Then none of the big except Apple will work
<amu> kay: is i know the NX series is full supported, mybe other seies works also .... 
<Pupeno> _piotr: sony is extrenely prorpietary, so, expect it to be a pain in the a*s to get anything to work.
<_piotr> kay: are ther hp laptops which ship with ubuntu
<kay> Except of course, that MS owns big part of Apple
<kay> _piotr: The HP laptops are going to ship with FreeDOS installed, but with Ubuntu CDs (free)
<Pupeno> kay: well, Apple is Apple-taxed, so, it's the same. Asus sell OS-less notebooks, but I don't trust Asus.
<_piotr> kay: great no.. ms license
<kay> I went for a smaller company just because of that, and I must say, I was not disappointed
<amu> kay: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8051.html
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<amu> Riddell: cool
<_piotr> kay:so where would I get a Hp without windows xp
<kay> amu: Yes, but still... who else but HP does this?
<Pupeno> amu: english version somewhere ?
<kay> _piotr: Well, it sure won't be cheaper, MS has that kind of contracts with them
<amu> Pupeno: pipe it though babelfish
<Riddell> amu, uniq: ready for amd64 .debs if you wish to supply them
<_piotr> kay: how come. 
<_piotr> thought that hp was a nice company :D
<amu> kay: as i read there are a lot of small companies, they deliver their hardware with preinstalled k(u)buntu
<kay> Wise of them... amu
<amu> uniq: you can do that? i've enough other work :) 
<kay> If Breezy meets its release goal, the notebooks of the top 5 vendors should work fine, right?
<uniq> riddell: i've got kaffine ready.. kdelibs compiling.
<uniq> amu: sure.
<amu> kay: the goal for breezy is that all laptops are supported, breezy will be the  laptop distri
<kay> amu: :-)
<amu> uniq: thanks, than i'll do ppc 
<amu> kay: i'm not joking :)
<kay> I am just happy
<kay> btw, reading changelogs... i saw something like "remove visibility=hidden"
<amu> _piotr: as i said hp,ibm or apple everything other, forget it. As a student you need your laptop everyday, let say acer, you must wait month's in order to get it back :) ... HP supports also kde & debian one more reason to support them   
<_ron> Has anyone gotten the updated Kopete to play with msn?
<_brandonn> anyone know why on konqueror my fonts looks fine, but on firefox everything is small and hard to read?
<uniq> _ron: yes.
<_piotr> thanks guys
<_piotr> I think Ill take a hp
<_ron> uniq:  did you do anything special^
<uniq> _ron: no, just update and connect.
<Pupeno> _brandonn: because konqueror is part of KDE and respects the general configuration of KDE, which is sane. Firefox has its own configuration that is not quite nice, just go and change it ;)
<_ron> hmmm thanks
<Pupeno> _piotr: I think I'll consider HP as well.
<Pupeno> Thank you.
<_piotr> Pupeno: still need the money to buy it :D
* Pupeno too.
<_brandonn> Pupeno, the strange thing is I have another Kubuntu machine, and firefox has the same (font) settings, but the fonts look fine on that one
<kay> What's with these cheap notebook we read about
<Pupeno> _brandonn: my answer would remain the same I believe.
<kay> 100, 200 USD ones seem to be made for 3rd world
<kay> If they break, you could just take a new one
<kay> (several times and still be cheaper...)
<Pupeno> kay: here, in the third world, there are only 1500 and up notebooks available on the market (and if it's 1500 here, it's 900 on USA, if it's 3000 here, it's 1500 on USA) 
<Pupeno> kay: and I'm not talking about money conversions, they are all USA dollars.
<kay> well, you know, Germany is part of the 3rd world in that regard
<Pupeno> I can't understand why notebooks are so expensive anywhere else than USA (generally).
<Pupeno> after all, they are made on China anyway.
<kay> Maybe something antitrust
<kay> Think films and stuff, all more expensive here
<_piotr> ok; ill go to bed guys..
<kay> night _piotr 
<_piotr> have a good night.. 
<amu> Pupeno: in Brasil a packet cigarets cost 50cents, in autralia 12$ ...same label 
<amu> same with Volkswagen, the VW is in Spain cheaper than in Germany .... 
<Pupeno> amu: that's not something easy to compare, because if the packer of cigarets is made on Brasil, it makes sense, and if Australia has pro-health laws with special taxes on cigaretes, it makes sense as well.
<Pupeno> amu: in that case, it may be a market choice, the average money-capacity of spanish people is lower than germany, so, it makes sense to make the cars cheaper if they want to sell at all (or in the other way, they are able to make them expensive on Germany and still sell).
<kay> amu: The VW is made in Spain too
<Pupeno> there's another important factor.
<amu> ok cigaretes are are bad example, but why is the VW in spain cheaper ... 
<amu> kay: no also in italy it's cheaper :)
<kay> People in Germany are willing to pay more for cars than everybody else
<Pupeno> amu: my initial statment prevails.
<amu> that's it
<Pupeno> amu: but why do notebooks costs the double in Argentina than in the USA, while they are made somewhere else of those countries and people in USA earn more than 1000u$s monthly while people in Argentina earn less than 300u$s monthly still puzzels me.
<kay> maybe there is more competition there
<amu> Pupeno: i guess there are socalled distributors in argentina, it's only them allowed to import the waerez 
<Pupeno> kay: that can be a possible solution.
<kay> My suspect is that non-US is where US companies make their money
<kay> Whereas in US they will even accept losses, just to remain in the game
<kay> The Apple is a good example too
<Pupeno> kay: the typical USA people living off the rest of the world.
<kay> Apple has to fear no distributor, right?
<amu> .. and those distributors earn the money 
<kay> Still, Apples simply have cost twice as much here
<amu> kay: partner is it called
<kay> The iMac e.g. flopped here due to that point
<Pupeno> anyway, I have a weird problem here.
<amu> Pupeno: wait for someone who visit another country he'll bring you the laptop 
<kay> Travel to US, buy there, have a good time, return, save money :p
<Pupeno> My firewall/gateway(masquerade) works good with firestart, the masquerade machine can work, but when I try to do it with guarddo/guidedog it just doesn't work. KMail on the masqed computer can't download mail (while I can from that computer telnet to the mail server at its port and I get a reply), any ideas ?
<Pupeno> kay: I don't want to put a foot on USA soil for a long long long time.
<Pupeno> kay: and spending 1000u$s on travel tickets to buy a notebook for 900u$s instead of 1500u$s doesn't really save money.
<Pupeno> amu: that's probably what I do, but customs in this country 'haunt you down' when you come from USA.
<kay> Thought you were in Brazil... 
<Pupeno> s/t I do/t I'll do/
<Pupeno> kay: I'm on Argentina.
<kay> Ah ok
<kay> In some countries in Asia the governments are doing something about it, I read
<Pupeno> does anybody know what's up with this guarddog/guidedog ? does it work ?
<kay> But Argentina, does it still suffer?
<Pupeno> kay: what do you mean ?
<amu> Pupeno: you're bit too late, haggai was last year there, there was debconf  and some people from .ar visted debconf also .... 
<kay> Pupeno: I recall there was a harsh enconomic breakdown
<Pupeno> kay: yes, I left this country shortly after it started.
<Pupeno> kay: the situation is still bad, the USA-based organizations and USA itself keeps pressing our authorities to take bad choices, but still, the echonomy is getting better.
<Pupeno> s/take/make/
<kay> Isn't there free trade between south america and US now?
<kay> I forgot, there are 2 organisations, one with Argentina, one with Brazil
<kay> They had free trade treaty, not?
<Pupeno> kay: no, only Chile is part of NAFTA (or whatever it was called)... and Mexico.
<kay> yeah... and there is another one
<Pupeno> kay: here we have Mercosur, between Brasil, Uruguay, Paraguay and Argentina... which is a big failure.
<kay> exactly that was the name
<kay> Why is it, Pupeno ?
<Pupeno> kay: The two big countries in this game where Brasil and Argentina. Brasil never played fair and Argentina was taken down by the IMF, so, it was very useless.
<amu> ok, again .us fault ;) in iraq they stole oil for food, in south america bad chooses :)  
<Pupeno> kay: Brasilians are very nationalist, so, even when you could sell to them without paying taxes, they wouldn't buy from you if you don't buy from them first, so, it was a different kind of tax.
<kay> Sounds like French :p
<Pupeno> kay: Argentinians are not nationalist (untill nationalism can be expressed with violence braking things, like the glasses of McDonalds and similar stupid behaviours), so, we end importing a lot from Brasil and not exporting anything and the economy went down.
<Pupeno> s/glasses/windows/
<Pupeno> Now, I know another trade organization is being born, from Ecuador and it is supoused to integrate all South America... but honestly, I haven't seen anything else than a couple of words about it.
<kay> That thing about nations has something bad about it anyway
<Pupeno> kay: I'm strongly oposed agains the concept of countries.
<kay> So, why should i matter from which humans you buy :p
<kay> If you don't buy best / cheapest, you are plain silly
<Pupeno> kay: because I don't buy from humans who are actively hurting other humans.
<Pupeno> kay: or, in other words, I buy from the humans who I believe are hurting the less.
<kay> Wow, how are you going to get a notebook
<kay> Made in China
<kay> Sold via US
<kay> Dictators that kill their citizens (and exploit them)
<Pupeno> kay: I do not know, I'll try to find the best available, as I do in all the other cases.
<kay> You see :p
<Pupeno> kay: it is not easy for me to make such desitions, to take such actions, it always hurt me.
<transgress> say hello to meredyth.  she's my bitch.
<kay> hm... transgress ...
<transgress> ha... 
<kay> Ah yes, a troll woke up :p
* transgress wonders if there are ops in the moment
<transgress> eh i help more than some of the other trolls
* Pupeno totally removes guarddog/guidedog and installs firestarter.
<amu> transgress: for every user converted from gnome to kde you can send 1 troll posting, every gnome-dev, 2 troll postings, isnt that a deal? 
<Diablo-D3> lol
<Pupeno> hehehe.
<Pupeno> amu: converting windows users/devs to kubuntu, how much does he earn ?
<amu> nothing, they will come, it's only a question of time :) 
<Pupeno> hehehe.
<Tezkah> if I installed ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu, shouldn't I end up with the exact same result as if installing Ubuntu?
<psn> Tezkah: no you end up with kubuntu and ubuntu
<Tezkah> I wonder why XFCE wont work
<Tezkah> I'm going to try again
<Tezkah> yeah that didn't work right
<_ron> Hey. I am having some sound problems. I have ALSA configured sucessfully, and I have restarted, but I am not hearing any sound. Any ideas^
<Pupeno> To automatically load all the installed emacs extensions, may I load some general file that does the works for me (like /usr/share/emacs21/site-lisp/debian-startup.elc) ? (this is the way it works on Gentoo).
<amu> _ron: make sure pcm & vol are set not =0
<_ron> amu: how do I do that^
<amu> start kmix ... 
<Tezkah_> how annoying
<Tezkah_> xfce4 loads
<Tezkah_> but I cant open any settings windows
<_ron> amu:  Sorry I am a little new to kde. I am in kmix. Which are the ones you mentioned?
<amu> _ron: there a master control right? 
<amu> there's even
<_ron> amu:  I am not sure if I see one. There is a headphone slider
<_ron> headphone, front, front mic, surrond, center, LFE, Line, CD, Mic, Pc Speaker
<amu> there's a tab named output/input/switches right?
<_ron> Yes (but in French) lol
<amu> :) that's good
<_ron> nm I GOT IT
<_ron> :)
<amu> goto output 
<amu> _ron: err, you got your sound, or you found the tab ;)
<_ron> I got the sound.
<_ron> :)
<_ron> It was just labeled something funny
<amu> ok, there's a bug about it, it could be probably fixed with kcmshell ? 
<_ron> amu: are you talking to me? lol
<Pupeno> To automatically load all the installed emacs extensions, may I load some general file that does the works for me (like /usr/share/emacs21/site-lisp/debian-startup.elc) ? (this is the way it works on Gentoo).
<amu> _ron: sure, i told you, how get your sound, you tell me, how to set it automatically :) 
<Pupeno> awesome, got sbcl 0.9.0.39 and slime-cvs to work on ubuntu :D
<_ron> lol sorry I don't quite understand and probably do not know how to help anyway. lol
<transgress> oot here comes the dreadlocks!
<transgress> err woot!
<amu> _ron: no prob :) 
<_ron> This is a longshot, but does anyone know how to get rid of the "scratchy " sound in ALSA using hda-intel drivers?
<crimsun> please describe
<_ron> describe which?
<amu> hmmm if i set konqui as background, on the left side it's bit lighter, or my grafic-card has problems
<crimsun> _ron: the scratchy sounds?
<_ron> amu: try hitting your screen
<amu> _ron: ... now it's black
<_ron> crimsun: there is an identified problem talked about in the forums. The sound is unclear and evidently scratchy.
<_ron> amu: lol
<_ron> amu: too hard a hit, I guess
<crimsun> _ron: I need a link or something.
<_ron> crimsun: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<_ron> crimsun: see Note 2
<amu> hehe, hold on i'll screenshot it 
<crimsun> _ron: so you've not tried 1.0.9rc3?
<_ron> crimsun: I am running rc3
<crimsun> so the howto needs to be updated
<crimsun> also, --with-oss=yes needs to be added to step (1)
<_ron> crimsun: are you sure about that?
<_ron> crimsun: is it worth my running the config again?
<crimsun> _ron: if you want oss emulation, yes.
<crimsun> _ron: otherwise it's not necessary
<_ron> crimsun: is it possible that oss em. would not have the gross scratchiness?
<crimsun> _ron: possible, yes.
<crimsun> however, if that's a case, file a bug in mantis ASAP so it can be fixed before 1.0.9 is tagged
<crimsun> the case, rather
<amu> _ron: can you confirm this also : http://amu.debian.net/tmp/snapshot1.png 
<_ron> amu:  there is a white line at the left edge of the screen. it looke like a style
<_ron> crimsun: if you are going to do something with the FAQ also note that --with-cards=hda-intel as I ran it the first time, made alsaconf not detect any cards... when I just ran ./configure, alsaconf detected my hda-intel card
<_ron> amu:  have you had a look at different backgrounds? because it doesn't look like the white line goes up into the menu bar
<crimsun> _ron: alsaconf should be avoided.
<_ron> crimsun: tell the faq that. lol
<crimsun> _ron: you can, too, btw
<amu> _ron: yep, it's only with the konqui background .... 
<_ron> amu: ... so is it really a problem? there is just a gradient at the edge of thekonqui bakground that you have maybe
<_ron> crimsun: I can? how???
<crimsun> _ron: log in using your userid
<_ron> crimsun:  OH 
<crimsun> anyone with an acct can edit unlocked wiki pages
<_ron> crimsun:  I didn't even know that there waas membership lol
<amu> _ron: nope no real problem, i'm just woundering about.   
<_ron> crimsun: thank you for giving me a gateway to oppurtunity *worships toes*
<Riddell> amu: that's how the wallpaper is ment to look
<_ron> crimsun: Ha! faq fixed. lol
<amu> Riddell: ic
<_ron> amu: lol
<amu> hehe
<Jet2k5> Anyone here using k3b?
<othernoob> sometimes
<Jet2k5> I got a problem
<Jet2k5> I don't know if it's right to ask here, but I take it it's ubuntu and kde related
<Jet2k5> I'm running Ubuntu but with gnome
<Jet2k5> k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libartskde.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jet2k5> I get that error when I try and open up k3b
<Jet2k5> what package contains that library?
<Jet2k5> kde-core?
<Riddell> Jet2k5: that's in kdelibs4
<Riddell> Jet2k5: what are you trying to do?
<Jet2k5> just install k3b and get it running
<Jet2k5> I did apt-get install k3b
<Riddell> Jet2k5: in hoary?
<Jet2k5> got all the deps and stuff
<Jet2k5> yeah
<Jet2k5> and tried to run it, and that's the error message that I got
<Riddell> Jet2k5: do you have /usr/lib/libartskde.so.1 ?
<amu> Jet2k5: what happen, if you say apt-get install kdelibs4 
<Jet2k5> nope
<Jet2k5> amu: already installed
<Jet2k5> let me see if re-installing it does anything
<Jet2k5> nope same thing
<amu> could you run a dpkg -L kdelibs4 |grep libarts
<Jet2k5> nothign comes up
<amu> you use other apt-sources than ubuntu?
<amu> .. other than archive.ubuntu.com
<Jet2k5> umm I don't know what you are asking
<Jet2k5> I have extra reps. , yes
<amu> ... could you run a : dpkg -l |grep k3b
<Jet2k5> as root or user?
<amu> user is fine
<Jet2k5> ii  k3b            0.11.23-0ubunt K3b, a sophisticated KDE cd burning applicat
<Jet2k5> ii  k3blibs        0.11.23-0ubunt The KDE cd burning application library - run
<amu> dpkg -l |grep kdelibs4
<bigbill52a> I can not use kubuntu or xfce because the xserver will crash leaving me with a screen filled with blinking grey boxes...the keyboard also crashes and i have to shut down the system manually
<Jet2k5> ii  kdelibs4       3.4.0-0ubuntu3 KDE core libraries
<amu> Jet2k5: ok, try apt-get install kdelibs4 --reinstall 
<amu> + sudo apt-get ... 
<Jet2k5> no need for sudo, I've got my root account :)
<transgress> eww
<transgress> that's what sudo -s is for
<_ron> lol
<bigbill52a> me too..dont know why ..i have root account and had to change sudoers so that I could use sudo...
<amu> transgress: man sudo 
<bigbill52a> adding user didnt add me to sudoers..i had to do it manually...though i dont mind it..the best of two worlds
<Jet2k5> heh I'm a semi system administrator and sudo is not vey safe
<Jet2k5> according to my book
<Jet2k5> err I mean I want to be a semi administrator :)
<amu> err s/ transgress / Jet2k5 
<Jet2k5> same thing :(
<Jet2k5> ok, I think I might know what the reason is
<Jet2k5> I installed kde, but got rid of it
<Jet2k5> I went into synaptics and got rid of everything that had ke
<Jet2k5> what command do you guys use to install kde?
<amu> kde
<amu> apt-get install in font of it ... 
<Jet2k5> yeah
<Jet2k5> is that just like the standar kde?
<amu> the kubuntu one is kubuntu-desktop ... personally I install "kde  
<Jet2k5> k
<amu> Jet2k5: just run apt-get install kde; change your loginmanager to kdm and everything will be fine 
<Jet2k5> na I'm ok :)
<amu> .. you can trust me :) 
<Jet2k5> kde is neat
<Jet2k5> I like it
<amu> the other command you need is: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop 
<Jet2k5> lol
<Jet2k5> :)
<Jet2k5> geez
<amu> ;)
<Jet2k5> I see that kybuntu is very buggy tho
<amu> buggy ? 
<Jet2k5> a lot of apps are crashing
<Jet2k5> and no bug fixes for them
<amu> ? which ? 
<othernoob> Jet2k5 are you using the 686 kernels ?
<amu> did you added deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main to ypu sources list ? 
<Jet2k5> no I didn't
<amu> AHA 
<Jet2k5> so kubuntu is a seperate distro than from ubuntu or what?
<amu> kubuntu is like ubuntu but as kde as the default wm 
<Jet2k5> I know that
<Jet2k5> but I heard that they are 2 different distros
<Jet2k5> that kubuntu is not supported by the Ubuntu team
<amu> that's wrong :)
<Jet2k5> fruit cakes people 
<Jet2k5> Isn't kde suppose to have voice support?
<Jet2k5> Like using bluetooth technology
<Jet2k5> k done installing
<Jet2k5> amu: how do I add the rep.?
<Jet2k5> repo I mean
<apollo2011> How do I resize NTFS during installation of kubuntu 5.04?  I see it has ntfsresize integrated, and when I click on the size, it says it will write the data to the disk but never asks for a size...is this info gathered after the data is written?
<amu> run echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main" >>/etc/apt/sources.list 
<apollo2011> cn anyone help me? Diable-D3?
<apollo2011> Diablo-D3?
<Jet2k5> hello
<Jet2k5> opps
<Jet2k5> lol
<Diablo-D3> apollo2011: nope.
* Diablo-D3 doesnt support windows.
<Jet2k5> umm why?
<apollo2011> im not looking for win support...
<Jet2k5> it's good
<apollo2011> anyone know how to do this?
<Jet2k5> just because you could stay off the porn site and got viruses doesn't mean it's bad :)
<Jet2k5> lol
<Jet2k5> j/k
<apollo2011> I don't want to have it write whatever it wants to write and get my table screwed over
<Jet2k5> umm apollo2011 sorry i can't remember the installation stpes
<apollo2011> ok
<Jet2k5> err
* Jet2k5 thinsk hard
<Jet2k5> are you installing right now?
<amu> apollo2011: resize NTFS during installation isnt supported yet, you need a livecd like knoppix for resize ad than install it
<Jet2k5> amu: btw it says that the kde packages are not authenticated
<apollo2011> amu: ummm no
<Jet2k5> I did it on ubuntu
<apollo2011> it was added in the latest version
<apollo2011> 5.04
<apollo2011> says so
<amu> that's fine, strong trustfull that source
<apollo2011> Feb 24, 2005: Ubuntu 5.04, codenamed "Hoary Hedgehog", added support for non-destructive NTFS resizing during installation using ntfsresize.
<amu> apollo2011: who say this? 
<apollo2011> the ntfsresize site and the ubuntu wiki
<apollo2011> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryGoals
<Jet2k5> ntfs is windows partition
<Jet2k5> I resized it
<apollo2011> search on that page for ntfs
<Jet2k5> np
<Jet2k5> I have ubuntu hoary and win xp right now installed on thss computer
<amu> apollo2011: dont think so ... you can ask in #ubuntu but i think that will not work
<apollo2011> Jet2k5: I hit enter with the size highlighted and it just came to a screen saying it was going to perform the operation, and I hadn
<apollo2011> entered a size yet...do you enter it after???
<pussfeller> whats that little program that pops up simple windows in x
<Jet2k5> hmm
<Jet2k5> do you have the omputer where you are installing right in front of you right now?
<Jet2k5> amu: I got a shitload of errors
<transgress> is that more than 12
<apollo2011> Jet2k5: no I am in windows on that machine right now
<Jet2k5> ok
<Jet2k5> when you get to the partitions
<Jet2k5> there should be something that says manual partitions
<Jet2k5> go in there
<Jet2k5> and select the windows partition
<Jet2k5> and then when you click on it , it gives you information about it
<Jet2k5> there should be something that says size
<Jet2k5> like 20.0 GB
<apollo2011> yeah
<apollo2011> I wnet there
<apollo2011> and hit enter with the size highlighted
<Jet2k5> ok
<apollo2011> and got a message saying it was going to write the data....
<Jet2k5> you should hit back space
<Jet2k5> and erase it
<apollo2011> erase it?
<Jet2k5> then put in the size you want
<Jet2k5> nvm do what you were doing and hit enter
<apollo2011> that won't destruct the partition?
<apollo2011> so I hit backspace?
<Jet2k5> if you resize it?
<Jet2k5> no
<Jet2k5> I dunno I'm confused
<Jet2k5> lol
<amu> Jet2k5: which error's ?
<Jet2k5> hmm
<Jet2k5> amu: never mind I just did it from console
<apollo2011> well did it work for you?
<Jet2k5> when I resized my windows partition, yes
<Jet2k5> and when you resize it windows sorta does a check on the hard drive for any error
<Jet2k5> luckly I got none
<apollo2011> so you did it that way and it worked?
<Jet2k5> brb time to boot kubuntu
<Jet2k5> if It's the same method I did
<Jet2k5> yes it should
<Jet2k5> not good
<Jet2k5> it says that the kde panel has crashed
<amu> oh
<amu> happens all time or just once?
<Jet2k5> sorry I couldn't see anything
<Jet2k5> yeah but I can't loggin
<Jet2k5> I says to check my installation
<othernoob> night :)
<Jet2k5> brb
<Jet2k5> so now what?
<_ron> hey. I've installed a bunch of fonts. They appear in OpenOffice just fine. But in the ControlPanel, under Themes... they do not appear. Is this an xorg thing??? Any ideas?
<chx> is there a KDE alternative to realplayer?
<_brandonn> Kaffiene I think
<Wekkel> he he, Kubuntu left a great impression on me
<brandonn> good or bad?
<Wekkel> good
<Wekkel> USB stick perfectly supported
<Wekkel> nice gui
<Wekkel> easy installation
<Wekkel> What remains is a good alternative to MS office ;)
<brandonn> OpenOffice 2.0 is pretty good
<crimsun> openoffice, koffice (?)
<Wekkel> I work with standard models in Word alot during my work and none of the 'alternatives' deal correctly with such documents
<chx> yeah, I bought this nice thin scanner (Canon LiDE 20) , plugged in the USB cable (USB powered scanner), started kooka and began to scan.
<Pupeno> How do you choose to enable TCP or UDP ports on firestarter ? actually I opened a port, but I see that the UDP connections on that port are being blocked.
<chx> Zero sweat.
<Wekkel> numbering is screwed up as well as the layout
<Wekkel> perhaps a trick of MS to keep MS frontrow $$$?
<brandonn> yeah, you use proprietary formats, that is the consequence
<Wekkel> Unfortunately, none of the alternatives is an alternative for me
<Wekkel> However, Kubuntu with KDE 3.4 seems like a great improvement to me
<brandonn> yeah, I run in to the same problems sometimes, the only option i have at the moment is to run vmware
<Wekkel> slick and useable for novice users
<Wekkel> vmware is slow under Linux
<brandonn> it's usually fine if you have enough memory
<Wekkel> and no copy/paste between parent-linux -> guest->xp unlike in xp->xp
<Wekkel> with 384 Mb total it should not complain
<Wekkel> especially with XP Nlite versions
<brandonn> 384 to the virtual machine?
<Wekkel> 256
<brandonn> and 128 to linux?
<Wekkel> perhaps that's the problem :
<Wekkel> :X
<brandonn> yeah
<chx> brandonn: Crossover Office?
<chx> brandonn: In my experience most MS shit (maybe not the newest versions, but most) works fine
<brandonn> I couldn't get crossover office to work with the apps I need
<Wekkel> I couln't get a version of crossover in my hands ;)
<brandonn> I just tried the trial version
<Wekkel> Word2000 usually should work under wine
<brandonn> yeah, Office apps should work fine
<Wekkel> but I would just love a free office suit that would really support native MS Office formats
<Wekkel> that would really kick MS Office's butt
<brandonn> yeah, but that is next to impossible unless they open their formats, if they have to be reverse engineered, we'll never keep up
<Brazmetal> hey, why can I call an application prompting a dialog asking the root passwd?
<Wekkel> why not?
<Wekkel> if you have the password, you may have a go at it
<Brazmetal> sorry
<Brazmetal> ehehehee
<Brazmetal> the question is 'how"
<brandonn> open up the menu editor, and look at the ones that are already set up that way, that is how I figured it out
<brandonn> seems like it was "login as another user" but don't specify the user
<brandonn> or, if you have a root password, just specify root as the other user
<Brazmetal> eheheh I don't know why, none of the apps are asking for the root passwd...
<Wekkel> hmm, I am able to acces all necessary 'root' actions by entering my normal user password
<brandonn> Wekkel: yeah, that is using sudo
<Brazmetal> I have sudo installed....
<Wekkel> sudo password is the same as the password for the normal user
<brandonn> Brazmetal: do you have a root password set?
* Wekkel is listening to Edelweiss - Starship
<Brazmetal> sure
<brandonn> Brazmetal: I ask because most K/Ubuntu systems don't by default, they use sudo
<finn> is there any difference between an install of kubuntu and an install of ubuntu with kde added?  I was thinking in terms of automounting of usb thumb drives etc
<Wekkel> I don't know
<finn> my gnome desktop adds things i plug in automatically and mounts them, but when i log into kde it doesn't work
<Wekkel> Kubuntu has an applet called 'System'
<finn> i installed ubuntu and then added kde afterwards
<Wekkel> with that applet, you can acces 'storage media' which gives an overview of all media attached to your system (floppy, hda etc including USB stick)
<finn> cool, i'll give that a go
<brandonn> all it does is open up konqueror with media://
<finn> yeah, it seemed to me the hotplug wasn't actually working (i had to manually mount stuff to access it)
<finn> well, the modules were being loaded, but the automount wasn't
<Wekkel> for me that is ok enough, as long as and actual picture of the USB stick is present ;)
<brandonn> well, hotplug just does the modules I think
<finn> but with gnome the plugging in activates the mounting and bringing up an icon on the desktop. i was wondering if kubuntu does the same
<brandonn> you could probably configure the hotplug scripts to do that, but that is usually more of a userland issue
<finn> yeah.  ah well, i'll have more of a play around with it :)
<Wekkel> At least 100x better than Debian for which you should insert hocus pocus starup lines in fstab etc....
<brandonn> yeah, but that is gnome doing that, not hotplug, kde just handles it a little differently
<Wekkel> finn that is not my experience
<transgress> yeah i wish i could get kde to mount like gnome does... suppose i could apt gvm
<finn> ok.  i guess i've just gotten lazy since i started running ubuntu.  
<Wekkel> gvm is sort of automount?
<transgress> because gvm is the only way i can figure out to get my ntfs external hdd to mount... otherwise it tosses errors
<transgress> gvm is what automounts the shit in gnome
<transgress> iirc
<brandonn> yeah
<Wekkel> my kubuntu machine is linux only, so NTFS is not an issue
<transgress> well i've had drive for a while
<transgress> and i wanna back up some of the stuff off of it before i make it ext3
<brandonn> go to media:// in konqueror, and it should show everything available to mount
<Brazmetal> I tried using kdesu, but It doesn't work
<Brazmetal> the dialog asking the passwd does not appear, and the app does not run :(
<brandonn> Brazmetal: you're not logged in as root are you?
<Brazmetal> brandonn, no, i dont
<Brazmetal> i'm logged as a normal user.
<brandonn> in your system menu, do you see kynaptic?
<Brazmetal> no, cause i had uninstalled it ehehhee
<brandonn> how about kuser?
<Brazmetal> no i use synaptic
<Brazmetal> kuser runs without asking passwd
<brandonn> hmm
<brandonn> do you see a little wallet open in your system tray?
<transgress> kuser?
<Brazmetal> but some
<Brazmetal> some settings in kcontrol
<Brazmetal> asks passwd
<brandonn> yeah, that won't help much
<Brazmetal> wallet?
<Brazmetal> i don't
<brandonn> hmm
<brandonn> well, if you go to the menu editor, and pull up kuser, does it have "run as different user" checked?
<Brazmetal> brandonn, there's "kuser %i %m -caption "%c"
<brandonn> right, for the command, down below that there should be several boxes,  work path, run in terminal, and run as a different user
<Brazmetal> yes
<Brazmetal> run as a different user is marked
<brandonn> and blank?
<Brazmetal> yeah
<brandonn> the username: line is blank right?  that is how it uses sudo, if you want it to run as root, or another user, just put the username in there (I think)
<Brazmetal> but i just want to know why kdesu doesn't work..
<brandonn> havent' really use it myself
<Brazmetal> brandonn, what happens if you run "kdesu kuser" there?
<brandonn> from the  command line?
<brandonn> it asks for my password, then kuser pops up
<Brazmetal> It's what do not happen here ... :(
<brandonn> what is in your sudoers file?
<brandonn> and you're putting in your password, not the root password, right?
<Brazmetal> in sudores I put after installing kubuntu
<Brazmetal> NOPASSWD=ALL
<Brazmetal> in the entry of the normal user
<brandonn> ohh, well that is why nothing else asks for a password
<Brazmetal> couse if I didnt', every time I run a system app it returns an error
<brandonn> mine just has brandonn   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<brandonn> it asks me for a password, I enter it, and the app comes up
<Brazmetal> I have just removed 
<Brazmetal> no it has just "me ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<Brazmetal> and I can't run any system app
<brandonn> and you enter the users password, right?
<Brazmetal> no...
<Brazmetal> I doesn't ask for
<brandonn> with the me ALL... entry, it still doesn't ask?
<Brazmetal> yes... it doesn't
<Brazmetal> but now a error dialog appers
<fallstorm> Has anyone else had problems with upgrading kdelibs because of /usr/share/icons/default.kde in kdenetworkconf?
<crimsun> /topic ?
<fallstorm> What part of the topic should I look at?
<crimsun> the first
<crimsun> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<crimsun> ^
<fallstorm> Ah, ok, thanks
<fallstorm> I'm assuming I was to add that to sources.list then update, which I did, but I'm still getting errors
<fallstorm> Am I missing a step here?
<crimsun> did you upgrade after you updated? ;)
<fallstorm> yes :) Would you like me to paste what I'm getting in #flood?
<crimsun> sure
<fallstorm> Any ideas?
<fallstorm> I'm sure it probably didn't help that I did a dist-upgrade before putting the kubuntu.org repository in sources.list
<crimsun> I don't know offhand; there was a fix-up shell script
<fallstorm> hmm... maybe I'll try force-removing kdelibs and then reinstalling it
<fallstorm> Aha... purging knetworkconf and then running apt-get -f dist-upgrade fixed it
<fallstorm> Now let's hope I didn't do any permanent damage
<spartacus> Hi. I'm a part time Ubuntu user, but my recent focus is on supporting international users (particularly Asian folks). Translation doesn't seem to be a big problem, but the best way of getting multilingual input done seems to be with Scrim under KDE. Anyway, I'm wondering if there's a list of i18n or translation ToDos for Kubuntu and typical user apps? 
<neofax> Anyone know how to change the console size?
<fallstorm> What do you mean by console size?
<neofax> I mean it is set at 800x600 and I want 1024x768
<fallstorm> You mean your screen resolution for everything or just console sessions?
<neofax> Just console like CTRL+ALT+F1
<neofax> My desktop in X is 1024x768
<fallstorm> That's a text screen, you can't change its resolution because it doesn't have one, unless I'm misunderstanding what you're asking
<neofax> Are you sure, I thought it could be changed using GRUB?
<fallstorm> Ah, that jogs my memory...
<fallstorm> But I've never done that with GRUB, only LILO, so I don't think I'll be much help there
<transgress> how is everyone?
<crimsun> just peachy, and yourself?
<transgress> i'm great
<transgress> got my hair all pretied
<transgress> err prettied
<transgress> which isn't anymore of a word, but still
<grateful> weee
<grateful> anybody know a site i can visit to update my netgear eth0 driver
<crimsun> you shouldn't need to do that at all
<crimsun> the kernel takes care of that
<grateful> cause i can't seam to get my netgear to work with any linux o/s i've tried
<grateful> none can connect to dhcp
<grateful> is there a doc i can read anywhere?
<crimsun> (actually I asked you about the lspci -v line several hours ago, but I never got your response)
<grateful> oh ya right.. sorry
<grateful> kinda ended up leaving when somebody called
<grateful> i'll do it now
<PaloDeQueso> Does anyone know of a good risk game for linux
<PaloDeQueso> ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> risk?
<PaloDeQueso> Kamping_Kaiser: Like the board game?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm. know there are some, but not sure what, sorry
<rideout> What should I be excited for kubuntu wise in breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> api breakage
<rideout> i mean, after release in a few months
<Kamping_Kaiser> new kde iirc
<neofax> Anyone using a wireless usb nic?
<neofax> I am having problems getting a GigaFast WF741 working
<neofax> It supposedly uses a ACX111 chipset.
<mousematt> hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<mousematt> how are you kamping kaiser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad. trying to do some reading ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder how long now till frenode goes down.
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like about 10 mins
<mousematt> i don't understand
<mousematt> why is freenode collapsing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 7 freenode servers are being restarted
<mousematt> ohh ok
<mousematt> i am trying to convince myself i like kubuntu
<mousematt> it is a lot faster than ubuntu
<PaloDeQueso> I can't seem to get java to install correctly, I'm doing it the same way I did in debian? is there perhaps mirrors for Kubuntu jre packages?
<crimsun> mousematt: that's odd, since they have the same base ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> palo, java is in the repos somewhere.
<Kamping_Kaiser> universe perhaps?
<mousematt> yes, but kubuntu has a few strange apps installed, and a few others missing
<Kamping_Kaiser> i couldent find gnome ;)
<PaloDeQueso> hrm, I don't think it is a package? I looked.
<PaloDeQueso> And I have universe
<mousematt> Palo
<mousematt> try java.sun.com
<PaloDeQueso> mousematt: yes?
<PaloDeQueso> I did
<mousematt> and download the binary file
<PaloDeQueso> I ran the script.
<PaloDeQueso> and itdoesn't work.
<mousematt> u added the symlinks?
<PaloDeQueso> azureus says it isn't installed.
<mousematt> ie. /usr/lib/java
<PaloDeQueso> oh
<PaloDeQueso> how do you do that?
<mousematt> and /usr/lib/java_vm
<PaloDeQueso> I didn't know you had to?
<mousematt> www.ubuntuguide.org
<mousematt> under Java Runtime
<PaloDeQueso> Thanks
<mousematt> gimme a sec and i will get the exact link
<PaloDeQueso> thanks
<mousematt> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<transgress> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java  use that one
<transgress> it's almost idiot proof
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you recon? encode to MPEG or to AVI?
<transgress> Kamping_Kaiser: what are you wanting to use it for?
<PaloDeQueso> Thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> "the problem with making somthing idiot proof is that someone will make a better idiot"
<Liz4rd> OMG
<Kamping_Kaiser> dvd backups
<Liz4rd> I'm HERE!
<Kamping_Kaiser> realy?
<Liz4rd> yes
<transgress> Kamping_Kaiser: well on the computer i'd do avi... if i'm burning them to another format i wouldn't do avi
<Kamping_Kaiser> OMG! so you are
<Liz4rd> OMG! isnt it great!
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL ! could be!
<transgress> eh it's alright
<mousematt> question: how can i make opera the default handler of URLs in all cases?
<transgress> i don't know if i would go so far as to say great
<transgress> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sweet! somthing actualy using SMP! transcoding! :O woot
<Liz4rd> w00t!
<crimsun> or just get 2 zombie processes
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant get zombie procs :(
<transgress> there a way to make amarok not use artsd?
<PaloDeQueso> If I added a hard drive and wanted to add it's contents and have those files show up in my home directory, can I just have it mount in fstab to my home directory or will that do something to the files that are already there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> there goes freenode  !!!
<transgress> PaloDeQueso: that'll mess up what's already there
<transgress> PaloDeQueso: google LVM
<PaloDeQueso> ok.
<transgress> lvm is the only conveniant way to do that
<PaloDeQueso> ok, thanks, I'll just keep it moutned to a stuff folder.
<NumPy> heh..
<_jesse> has anyone here tried Mepis?  Just curious.
<transgress> as much as i love my wireless keyboard... i never misplaced my wired keyboard...
<transgress> time for the hitchhikers guide... later peoples
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<kisai1> anyone know how to get a palm m130 to work with kubuntu?
<kisai1> anyone know how to get a palm m130 to work with kubuntu?
<chx> I have my old emails stored in a mailbox, and I need a mime encoded picture out of it. What's the best way...?
<NothingButYou> kisai1: isn't that a PDA ?
<NothingButYou> chx: What kind of Mailbox?
<chx> NothingButYou: plain unix mailbox
<chx> NothingButYou: problem is that it grew a "bit" big 
<NothingButYou> well .. 
<chx> I have envisioned an unzip like tool, say unmime mailbox filename :)
<NothingButYou> if you've got kmail... make a Folder of type mmm.. how was that..
<chx> yes I have kmail
<chx> but I do not want to load a 1.6gigs mailbox anywhere if possible
<chx> ah got an idea
<NothingButYou> hmm... well I don't know another way :\
<NothingButYou> :)
<NothingButYou> My only idea was to load the mailbox in kmail :)
<chx> solution was, load it into editpad lite, 'cos that one does not want to load the whole file
<chx> copy the raw base64 stream into a file
<chx> and base64-decode it from mime-codecs
<NothingButYou> hehe that's too hardcore for me :)))
<iRonY> can anyone help? when upgrading the base installation, i get this error: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<MichaelDiederich> i just added  deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main 
<MichaelDiederich> and done the upgrade twice
<MichaelDiederich> now it works
<MichaelDiederich> dunno why
<shogo> what provides this depot ?
<shogo> there are packages that are not in ubuntu package repositories ?
<buz> quite a few
<buz> they wont necessarily work tho
<iRonY> if i want to permanently export an environment variable i must insert them into the profile file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> does this look like it has all the sources in it? http://www.users.on.net/~goetz/sourceslists/Ubuntu%20Sources%20list%20pointing%20at%20Ubuntu.
<shogo> what is the *-staging stuff ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont know, its part of the backports repos
<amu> Kamping_Kaiser: remove them ( backports repos ) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> k. whats in them?
<amu> Kamping_Kaiser: they have no relationship with Ubuntu/kubuntu 
<Kamping_Kaiser> mm. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> where would i find whats in them?
<GNAMM> is there a KUBUNTUGUIDE?
<GNAMM> :P
<amu> i'm afraid, if install every source from the net, and you expect your system works fine :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont have them in my list, but i still want to know hwat they are :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there a command to check whats using the swap file?
<amu> .... pint your browser to: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/
<amu> s/pint/point
<buz> if anyone wants recent oo2 debs: ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m100/OOo_SRC680_m100_en-US_native_LinuxIntel_install_deb.tar.gz
<buz> they work beautifully on my system
<buz> only saving is dog slow
<amu> buz: diff & orig.tar.gz isnt there :)
<buz> i suppose it's alienized deb
<buz> building OO2 is a pain
<buz> but it does work
<amu> builded against xorg or xfree ? 
<buz> does that matter?
<amu> :) 
<buz> i mean it works under hoary so i'm content with it
<buz> and oo2 sure beats the crap out of oo1
<buz> except for well the buggy 79 release in the repos
<amu> buz: i'll see if you still installs *.debs from somewhere, if the postinstalls of the package sends your gpg-keys, ssh-key and your mails over the net :) 
<buz> my pgp keys arent even on my box
<buz> and i dont use rsa auth for ssh
<buz> as for my mails, well shit happens
<amu> buz: would you like see who it's easy i break into your sys, if you install a customized deb ?
<buz> i know
<buz> it's just as easy with a signed one though
<buz> and who knows if the oo2 code doesnt containt backdoors from being with
<buz> you can always get MORE paranoid you know :)
<amu> buz: sure, there's no limit, but i can reduce the possibility if i just install ubuntu.deb's 
<buz> true
<buz> but i'm not that paranoid
<buz> besides i'll probably rebuild this box quite soon anyhow
<buz> as for right now, i need to get my homework done
<buz> and thats easier in a newer oo2 version hehe
<amu> the other thing is, it helps your at the moment, you got a probably better version of oo2, who cares about security fixes? probably thoundends of other users has the same problem with openoffice like you, it may be better if you report a bug to bugzilla and the maintainer fix it for all people   
<buz> i think someone did that
<buz> iirc the response was there will be an update when the final come
<buz> comes
<amu> and meanwhile you install it from there, which probably makes your sys not anymore upgradable, or other apps crashes
<buz> mhh it gets installed to opt
<buz> so  doesn't interfere with the rest of the system
<buz> and for the truly paranoid, setup Xen and run untrusted software in it :)
<buz> mhh i was meaning to try Xen anyhow
<buz> but currently, i lack the ram for it
<amu> no prob, that's your system, you must reinstall it, not me ;)
<buz> yeah
<amu> heard about Xen, does it support smp?
<buz> dunno
<kisain> anyone know if konserve can backup over a network to a windows machene?
<Riddell> kisain: should be able to, just make the backup URL  smb://windowsbox/share
<iRonY> stupid question, but how to switch consoles in kubuntu/debian? :)
<amu> alt-F1 alt-F2 .... 
<spektr> if you're in X then it's ctrl-alt-Fx
<kisain> k thanx
<kisain> anyone know how to install software raid on a "dual boot" system after install?
<buz> software raid as in promise or highpoint controllers?
<iRonYk> its not working! dunno why! cannot change consoles
<kisain> um the diffrence would be?
<buz> are your F keys active
<buz> well to what are your hds connected
<iRonYk> yeah, Alt+F1 opens the menu
<buz> you cant switch consoles in X
<iRonYk> but you should b able to switch out of X, right?
<buz> except with crt alt f1
<iRonYk> thats what ive been doing in any other distro
<buz> yeah that you can do with crt alt fX
<iRonYk> i thought so, but its NOT working here
<buz> works for me
<iRonYk> mmm, ok
<iRonYk> i dont get this
<kisain> all i know is i just want to set up software raid 1 on an ubuntu/xp box
<kisain> if i have to i will dump the xp :)
<buz> some more data about your hardware would help
<buz> i don't think you can do pure software raid1 with dual boot
<kisain> thats why i said getting rid of xp woulden't be an isshue
<buz> many ways to do software raid 1 on linux
<kisain> and the easyest would be?
<buz> dunno
<kisain> ok how about this.....
<buz> lvm is probably the gold standard
<kisain> i back up my system and reinstall ubuntu using advanced setup to do the raid 1 
<kisain> and then restore the backup i made 
<buz> i think you can do it while the system is up
<kisain> and whats lvm?
<buz> reinstalling is easier though
<buz> google for it
<kisain> kk
<kisain> um just a thought will the linux backup work if i redo the install from scratch?
<kisain> can i revert to the backup and still be safe?
<buz> it should
<buz> i usually just backup my homedir
<kisain> even with the change to raid 1 and no dual boot just straight linux?
<buz> dunno
<buz> it should
<kisain> hmmm
<buz> what hardware have you got
<kisain> like what you mean hd vid card what?
<buz> mainboard mainly
<kisain> it's an ibm netvista machene type 2254
<kisain> as for the mobo i dont know
<kisain> the onboard vid has been disabled in bios(only option) a nvidia vanta raplaces it
<kisain> pci card
<buz> ah so its an old machnine
<kisain> older as in 2000 yes
<buz> mhh no hardware raid then
<kisain> nope
<buz> as i said, look into lvm
<kisain> kk
<buz> that should work even without reinstall
<kisain> really nice
<kisain> you guys make learning linux so much easyer thanx ^_^
<iRonYk> this distro is incredible, my apt database is locked, any idea what to do?
<iRonYk> i am not running any other instances of apt-get
<kisain> is it safe to use synaptic instead of kyn in kubuntu?
<KaiL> ask ps aux, if there's any dpkg running
<KaiL> kisain: both is only an apt-get frontend.
<kisain> ok
<kisain> acording to syn i have a bunch of things called lvm
<kisain> or do i need something else
<iRonYk> it seems it isnt, im on a freshly booted system
<iRonYk> no dkpg running
<iRonYk> resolved, thanx for effort
<spektr> KaiL: Both apt-get and synaptic are frontends for apt. I doubt that synaptic is using apt-get. I think it's using apt directly.
<kisain> *starts thinking it would be easyer to just reinstall*
<kisain> :(9
<kisain> so um how do i use konserve to backup across the network
<kisain> and how do i backup the file that tells my box what installs it can get
<kisain> you know the settings in synaptic
<kisain> everything else i can fix later
<isam> is there a plan to update kdenetwork to fix the kopete issue ?
<Riddell> isam: see /topic
<Riddell> acutally it's already in hoary-updates in ubuntu
<Riddell> kisain: dpkg --get-selections
<ubuntu> hi
<Shadow_aok> could someone help me with kubuntu on an usb disk plz ? (french or english)
<Riddell> Shadow_aok: what's the question?
<Shadow_aok> i've install kubuntu amd 64 on my external usb drive
<Shadow_aok> when i run it
<Shadow_aok> i've got an error
<Shadow_aok> looks like usb daemon are not launched at boot
<AMIGrAve> How can I define different "File-type" associations for different view profiles in konqueror? Example : I want that *.jpg files open in external viewer in filemanagement view profile, but I want that *.jpg files be opened in the konqueror window (khtml) in the webbrowsing profile
<Shadow_aok> i've putted grub into the mbr
<kisain> can anyone tell e how to setup ubuntu with raid 1 using fresh install
<Shadow_aok> i think i must create another initrd file to include the usb driver but the mkinitrd command doesn't like the --preload parameter
<Shadow_aok> (never used debian or debian-based linux)
<kisain> someone said expert mode but i'm afraid that it's a little to complex for me
<spiral> hmmm, why isn't the amarok package in kubuntu localised as the debian one is ?
<kisain> anyone have any ideas?
<kisain> can anyone tell e how to setup ubuntu with raid 1 using fresh install
<spiral> any idea about my amaroK question ?
<kisain> dude i would love to helpya but honistly i'm just as new here as you are
<kisain> i just started tinkering with linux 4 weeks ago lol
<spiral> kisain: ;-)
<kisain> lol
<kisain> i just found out about software raid 1 and am trying to install it with ubuntu
<kisain> only problem is i don't know where to begin lol
<kisain> bob2 keeps tellin me it's not worth it lol
<kisain> so i left the ubuntu channel to try here
<kisain> spiral you new to ubuntu and linux?
<spiral> Could anyone please tell me who I should ask about amaroK ?
<kisain> um i would try the #ubuntu channel
<kisain> i really would love to help ya man
<kisain> i just don't know enough yet
<kisain> and might end up buggering up your box
<spiral> kisain: not really... I 've been using linux for six years now...
<spiral> and ubuntu since warty
<kisain> wow nice
<kisain> know anything about software raid 1 then? lol
<kisain> i'm trying to do a fresh ubuntu install with it in expert mode lol
<kisain> not very easy to do for a newb
<spiral> kisain: never used software raid, sorry... But you might find tutos on the web... Google might help you
<Shadow_aok> ++
<kisain> yea the tutos are very confusing lol
<kisain> so confusing that they gave me a headache lol
<spiral> kisain: have you got a link I could try to explain to you ?
<kisain> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1
<kisain> but some one said to use expert mode
<kisain> it makes the install very complex
<kisain> there are some hints in the forums but i don't know enough to know what info pertains to me :(
<spiral> kisain: your tutorial is for warty... an old version of ubuntu
<kisain> oh
<kisain> i'm using horey
<kisain> it tells me there is no linux RAID autuo detect partitions
<kisain> is there one for horey?
<spiral> kisain: I don't know, never used software RAID... sorry
<kisain> damnit lol
<kisain> has anyone here used software raid?
<Shadow_aok> re
<Shadow_aok> someone tried to install kubuntu on a usb drive ?
<kisain> hey transgress can you help me with somethng?
<kisain> you there dude?
<kisain> i got an error  /dev/md0: no sutch file or dir
<kisain> anyone know this?
<transgress> looks like that is looking for a raid device
<transgress> so yeah that's probably bad
<kisain> ouch
<ubuntu> well, u should not worry about it if u don't have any raid device and your system run smooth!
<ubuntu> :-)
<kisain> well the install is still going which is weard lol
<kisain> i'm curious to see what happens when it completes
<apollo2011> I am trying to get the dial up working on my laptop, which I installed kubuntu on last night.  I tried using /dev/modem, but it can't connect to the modem.  I don't know what else I can try for the modem, being it is an internal PCI modem...
<apollo2011> I also have an internal a/b/g Broadcom Wi-Fi Card, I can't get KWifiManager to use it...
<apollo2011> cann someone plz help me?
<kisain> ok well it booted
<kisain> but i'm curious how to tell if it's using raid 1?
<ubuntu> kisain it is normal, during install it check for your hardware
<ubuntu> when hardware is not available, it fail
<ubuntu> obviously it fail for that hardware
<ubuntu> if u want linux software raid u need at least two partitions and fdisk them aprropriately
<apollo2011> Also, when I mounted my ntfs WinXP Partition, it was locked...I don't know how to mount it without the folder being locked in Konqueror.  I hate the fact that kubuntu has done away with the root acount, even the software running on Kubuntu still almost requires a root account...
<kisain> can you help me do it right then lol
<kisain> i've tryed 10 times and still have problems
<buz> apollo2011: run sudo passwd
<kisain> you can pm me if need be
<buz> and be done with the lack of root account
<apollo2011> buz: I know how to do without it, but yo cann't even run Konqueror as root...
<kisain> i've only been using linux for about a month now and still have a very limited idea of what to do
<buz> sure you can
<ubuntu> apollo2001, for safety reasons, XP partitions under linux kernels are read only
<buz> kdesu konqueror
<apollo2011> buz: I ran a konsole window as sudo su, then entered konqueror, and it said it couldn't connect to x server
<buz> well that is pretty normal
<apollo2011> so kdesu... will work?
<buz> that happens on every unix i know
<buz> yeah
<apollo2011> OK
<buz> but you need to run it as your user
<apollo2011> ???
<buz> i mean you cant run kdesu if you're already root
<apollo2011> oh yeah
<kisain> ubuntu do you think you can help me install a fresh copy of "ubuntu" using raid 1?
<apollo2011> My main problem now is getting an internet connection, at home I have dsl but right now I need a dialup connection and I can't get my modem to work.  How can I figure out the /dev name if it is internal and isn't /dev/mdoem.  I tried that and it didn't work, couldn't connect to modem  The Ubuntu how to doesn't tell you exactly how to do it if its internal and isn't /dev/modem
<kisain> wow typing that is just as weard as saying it :/
<ubuntu> kisain I don't have the time, just check Linux software RAID HOWTO
<kisain> ok
<apollo2011> Does anyone know how to use a modem in Kubuntu?
<ubuntu> apollo2011 check for a line like this in your lspci under root. Then u do have to load the appropriate driver
<apollo2011> where do I get the driver? off the internet?
<ubuntu> it depend!
<apollo2011> ok
<kisain> whats the command to sync disks?
<ubuntu> usually ubuntu kernel do have everything u need it
<apollo2011> ok, I think I just need to get a port that works, unless it is indeed /dev/modem and just needs a driver...
<apollo2011> whats the lpsci?
<ubuntu> u do have to link your /dev/(phisycal modem device) to /dev/modem
<ubuntu> ops
<ubuntu> lspci
<apollo2011> ...
<ubuntu> it show all the devices in your system
<apollo2011> how do I get to it?
<ubuntu> pci devices
<apollo2011> yeah...
<ubuntu> "/sbin/lspci as root"
<ubuntu> obviously if your modem is internal
<apollo2011> I looked in KInfoCenter, but it didn't give an address to the device
<apollo2011> yes it is
<ubuntu> maybe it is so new kernel do not have drivers
<apollo2011> ok well I will have to go look at this stuff...Once I can get a net connection, I don;t have to boot into Windows to find out info on Kubuntu problems
<ubuntu> especially if it is a winmodem
<principito> Hello, I downloaded the kubuntu install cd, I wonder if I can mount the iso somewhere and install it from a hard disk partition. Can anybody help me?
<buz> there's an explanation somewhere in either the wiki or ubuntuforums
<buz> cant remember where 
<buz> but it surely is easier to install from cd
<principito> Ok, thanks, I'll search and see how hard it is. 
<apollo2011> KUBUNTU IS A PIECE OF SHIT
<smouche> why, apollo2011, did it break your caps lock key?
<principito> Ok, I'll burn a CD. :-D
<smouche> I think I need a better irssi theme; I always miss the exits.
<kisain> i'm setting up ubuntu to use software raid 1 and at this point in configureing it it's asking me to input the number of spare devices for the raid 1 arry the devault is 0 (zero) is this right?
<Kleggas> will I get major problems if I switch out libc6 to debian version? its somewhat newer than current ubuntu libc6
<brandonn> can anyone recommend an Access-like program fro K/Ubuntu?
<Kleggas> brandonn: www.kde-apps.org under Office/Database
<brandonn> cool, thanks
<fallstorm> I seem to have lost kubuntu's theme last night... when I booted this morning KPersonalizer came up and asked me the usual questions, but I've lost all the kubuntu specific things. Can anyone help me get them back?
<xxenon> is there a problem with fonts on flash applications (in firefox)
<fallstorm> Well... Flash files embed the fonts they need in the file
<fallstorm> So it should look the same no matter what platform you're using
<xxenon> they don't
<fallstorm> Does it look different in a text entry box within the flash movie by any chance?
<xxenon> text entry
<fallstorm> hmm... I'm not sure if flash touches local fonts at all regardless. What flash player package did you install?
<principito> Hey, I want to install mozilla-firefox and I get a non authenticated packets error, does anybody know what it means?
<principito> I'm using apt-get.
<kisain> HOLY SHIT I DID IT ^_^
<uniq> teamspeak? 
<kisain> no set up ubuntu with software raid 1
<kisain> and i got teamspeak to work so yea lol
<kisain> but i have a small sync isshue as in there not anyone help?
<Pupeno> I'm doing spam filtering with bogofilter, but it's not filtering anything really. Maybe it's because I'm starting from an empty database (don't they ship a generic original database) ? and I have to do some exausting training ? (before reinstalling, bogofilter was filtering nice).
<pv_> Yes, you have to train the bogofilter yourself, or recover your previous database from backups.
<Pupeno> pv_: I am training it, but should I do exaustive training on it ?
<Pupeno> Even after marking a mail as spam, applying the filters doesn't move it to the spam folder.
<deadly_omen> salut
<deadly_omen> il y a des francais .
<deadly_omen> ok byr
<deadly_omen> bye
<kisain> it says raid arry is not clean srating background reconstruction(whats this mean?
<coreymon77> hi
<coreymon77> i have a big problem here
<coreymon77> can somebody help me out
<Rash> Hey guys, Kubuntu's BT tracker is refusing my connection. Could someone please help me? (My BT port is opened)
<coreymon77> i have a boot problem
<Rash> ah yes, AMD64 DVD iso tracker
<coreymon77> hello?
<coreymon77> is anyone here?
<Pupeno> coreymon77: just ask your question and wait.
<coreymon77> okay
<Pupeno> ... for someone to answer.
<coreymon77> i have a dual boot system (kubuntu/windows)
<coreymon77> i restarted my computern because i wanted to go into windows for something
<coreymon77> once i restart
<coreymon77> i get the grub loading thing which is usually there for a sec or 2
<coreymon77> instead it stays there and eventually give me "error 17"
<Pupeno> coreymon77: for that problem, you can also ask on #ubuntu.
<coreymon77> i try another boot loader which allows me to load windows but when i try to load linux it says "sector boot not found or invalid/corrupt"
<coreymon77> should i ask there
<Archimedes> hey everyone
<Archimedes> I installed Ubuntu but fell in love with KDE.. I installed KDE and now use it as my WM
<Archimedes> but I feel like gnome lingers like a ghost on my machine
<Archimedes> Is there anything I should do?
<vicks> how do i set my konversation to autoidentify when i logon?
<Pupeno> coreymon77: I really don't recomend you to use another bootloader, you should be just fine with grub. It should be a matter of configuration. I can't know since I haven't boot a non-Linux operating system in years (well, I boot hurd in a bosch image, but that's irrelevant).
<Pupeno> Archimedes: exorcism ?
<Pupeno> vicks: I've just set the on-log-in command (on the server configuration dialog) to run the /msg nickserv command.
<Archimedes> well, is there any reason it seems like every app I install looks like gnome?
<Archimedes> are they just simply gnome apps?
<Pupeno> Archimedes: I don't know, what apps ?
<Archimedes> "Helix Player" is a good example I guess
<Archimedes> its an open source Real Player
<vicks> ah, thanks Pupeno. gonna try it
<Archimedes> that I installed through both synaptic and kpackage, but it looks like gnome in both
<Archimedes> is it just the ubuntu repositories default to gnome compiles or something?  (stop me if Im BSing)
<Pupeno> Archimedes: nah, there's no such a thing as gnome compilers.
<Pupeno> Archimedes: an application is either gnome or kde (or something else) and nobody can easily change that.
<Archimedes> well I mean, if I were running a purely KDE-centric distro, I doubt these apps would still look like gnome.. would they?
<Pupeno> Archimedes: what can be done is put themes, styles, etc that make gnome applications look like kde (or viceversa). But I was asking, what applications did you install that look like gnome ?
<Pupeno> Archimedes: yes, they would.
<Archimedes> wow
<Archimedes> so when someone writes a GUI for linux, they have to write it for a specific WM?
<Pupeno> Gimp is a gtk/gnome application everywhere, in kde, gnome, or even windows.
<Pupeno> Archimedes: no. you don't write an application for a WM.
<Archimedes> gimp is a good example
<Archimedes> gimp definitely looks like gnome
<Pupeno> Archimedes: you write an application using one library to do the GUI part.
<buz> that's because gtk stems from gimp
<Pupeno> Archimedes: the library can be gtk, qt, kde, etc.
<Archimedes> so are there KDE versions of some of these apps then?
<Pupeno> Archimedes: those libraries have different look and feel. Gnome uses gtk, so Gnome has gtk look and feel (same as gtk) and kde uses qt/kde, which gaves it qt/kde look and feel, same as konqueror or kontact.
<Pupeno> Archimedes: no. There's no easy way to make that so nobody is atively making, there were some tries in the past, but they failed (like kimp).
<vicks> why, does so many of the large (widespread)  apps use gtk? (gimp (thats natural maybe...), firefox, synaptic)
<Pupeno> vicks: firefox doesn't use gtk.
<Archimedes> so I guess the best we can do is theme up GTK to look more like qt/kde?
<Pupeno> vicks: and the question should be asked to each developer "Why did you chose gtk instead of qt ?" and you'll get very different answers for each one.
<Pupeno> Archimedes: yes, search in (ks)ynaptic for gtk2 engine qt. That's what makes GTK applications like more qt/kde.
<Pupeno> Archimedes: but still, they'll be different.
<Archimedes> cool, thanks
<Archimedes> is there a way to theme gnome from KDE?
<vicks> Pupeno: ah, sorry (xul isn't it). but isn't it developed towards gnome? and yes, i understand that different devel. has different arguments. i was just wondering if there was some sort of consensus, like "qt sux0rs for heavy apps"
<Pupeno> vicks: some people choose gtk+ because it is more free (LGPL instead of GPL, like Qt). some people choose gtk+ because they only know C, and not C++, which is what Qt uses. Some people is against C++, so they chose gtk+ because is c. Some people just like gtk+ better, like the reverse happens. And so on.
<vicks> Pupeno: ok, thanks for that =)
<Pupeno> vicks: there's no consensus here... and KDE is a heavy application (konqueror, kontact, etc) all done in Qt. And if you look at the Trolltech web site, look for companies using Qt and they are building big heavy applications.
<Pupeno> Archimedes: I don't understand your question, what do you want to do ?
<Archimedes> can I access a gnome equivalent to KDE's "Control Center" from KDE?
<Archimedes> so I can change the appearance of gtk windows?
<Pupeno> vicks: well, since most qt/kde developers prefeer konqueror, it is natural that most firefox developers are not qt/kde developers, so, it's likely that they are using Gnome instead of KDE, which makes firefox development biased towards gnome (without counting that Gnome's browser uses Gecko, Firefox's engine, so there might be some core Gnome developers working on Firefox).
<Pupeno> vicks: there surely is some core windows guys on firefox, and if you think about, it looks a lot like windoze.
<Pupeno> Archimedes: I do not know, I do not even know if gnome has a control center. If there is, you can run it no matter what desktop/wm you are running. BUT 
<vicks> Pupeno: yeah. the k-gecko projekt is very interesting. i hope they will succeed. gecko in konq would rock, firefox is so damn slow
<Pupeno> I was told that gtk2-engines-gtk-qt provides a KDE Control Center panel for configuring how gtk/gnome applications look like.
<vicks> if firefox would be ported to kde, would that increse firefox-speed (tab-switching etc.)?
<Archimedes> oo thatd be nice
<Pupeno> vicks: what makes you think that gecko on konqueror would be faster than gecko on firefox ?
<Pupeno> vicks: probably, the speed problem is gecko, and not the wrapper arround it.
<Pupeno> vicks: Apple choosed konqueror's engine, khtml, because it was cleaner and faster than gecko.
<jnoon> how can i get knoda?  do i have to do a source install or are there packages somewhere?
<Archimedes> pupeno, thanks for your help
<Archimedes> peace
<Pupeno> you are welcome... peace for everyone!
<vicks> Pupeno: yes. hopefully that will make khtml more of a standard, so web-people will take it into consideration whan developing site. firefox is starting to do this for the mozilla-compitability 
<Pupeno> vicks: the solution to standars is... well, standards: It doesn't matter who created the site with what applications or what software you are using to view it, as long as a common standard is respected: http://www.w3.org
<Pupeno> vicks: But, most web sites (99%) are done by people who doesn't even know that standard exists or by people who prefeer it to look nice on IE than respect the standards (add to this that IE is among the most standards-breaking browsers).
<theD3viL> Why my MIC dont work with arstdsp?
<vicks> Pupeno: yeah. the problem often seems to be that web-developers often tend to comply to browsers more than w3c (which they really should comply to)
<Pupeno> vicks: what firefox will thankfully do, is make pages more standards just because if you want to make a page look good in firefox, you have to be closer to the standards... and that's good even for kthml.
<vicks> which is hard to understand. it seems so much easier to develop according to the w3c, then develop like three different sites
<vicks> Pupeno: yeah
<Pupeno> vicks: I've seen cases of companies that would shoot to kill if you say 'standard', but they are welcome firefox-ralted sugestions (which end up being, standards).
<Pupeno> vicks: from that perspective, even when I prefeer konqueror/kthml, I turn myself into an strong firefox-advocate giving everyone CDs with firefox (and thunderbird).
<vicks> how do i make the navigationpanel show up when i start konqueror in "browser-mode"?
<Pupeno> vicks: F9
<Pupeno> it's on the Windows menu, at the bottom.
<vicks> lol that was hard to find. ;) thanks.
<_ubuntu> hello all
<_ubuntu> running live cd for the the first time
<_ubuntu> long time suse user
<vicks> greetings
<_ubuntu> how can I install on top of suse do you know without loosing my home directory I don<t want to backup
<Rash> Time to ask again ;) : Hey guys, Kubuntu's AMD64 DVD BT tracker is refusing my connection. Could someone please help me? (My BT port is opened)
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: that's not something easy to do.
<_ubuntu> Rash: For some reason I could not use any of the torrents today to download
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: Ok what i<ll do is make a temporary part on my hardrvie and copy my data 
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: I currently have one partition for my /home and two partitions for /, one holds my current distro, the other holds my old distro and will hold my next distro whenever I want to swithc.
<Rash> Humm, interesting _ubuntu. I am having this problem since yesterday.
<_ubuntu> Rash: I could not use the trackers today
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: If I create a home partion and copy my home directory will unbuntu installer be smart enough to set all the PATHs^
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: no, that would be like too smart.
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: I just want to find an easy way to install from suse
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: at install time, you should pick the partition where / would go, tell it to format, and then pic the other partition and tell it it should be mounted on /home, and do not format.
<_ubuntu> Pupeno:  I have lots of data and can<t backup (too lazy) I<m afraid!!
<_ubuntu> I<m using live cd and KDE seems faster on kubuntu
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: if you are too lazy to back up that data, then that data might not be too important for you (that may change if you loose it)
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: Backup 20 G on CDR!
<_ubuntu> I have windows machine and running Samba I can backup to, nut the problem is that when copying files back owener ship is not presereved!
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: I have about 80GB of data... since backing up on CDR was a no go, I bought another HD for backing up... but if a lighting hits my PC, it may burn both HDs, the back up and the original, so, I have three HDs, one for running (120GB) and two for backups (80GB) that I change 'periodically'.
<Pupeno> I'm not rich, I just value my data, my work.
<felicitas> moin
<_ubuntu> If I make an iso of my home folder will ownership be preserved^
<_ubuntu> If I make an iso of my home folder will ownership be preserved?
<_ubuntu> Copy to my XP machine than extract
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: you can make a tar.gz 'preserving attributes (it's a parameter to tar)', move that to anywhere else, and then, when you unpack it, it'll be as it was.
<_ubuntu> PaloDeQueso: tks I<ll try that
<_ubuntu> ok I<m logging back to suse
<_ubuntu> tks
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: note: users and groups are preserved by number, not by username, so if you have now a file being owned by jose:webmasters (1000:433) it'll be owned by
<Pupeno> 1000:433 no matter who they are on ubuntu.
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: Can I set manually user ID number and groups after creation
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: yes, but then you should grep your whole file system for files owned by those users and groups to change them to the new numbers, so, you are better changing the user and groups of the backups accordingly.
<Liz4rd> bleh
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: This can be a pain if you have 100,'s of users
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: Is the pain worth it to move from Suse to Kunbuntu
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: yes and now, if you have 100s of users, you probably know how to use the tool 'find' (man find) which lets you run some command an all the files based on it's UID/GID.
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: I don't know, for me, yes (I dislike SuSE a lot, it was very painful for me to use it, as a server and as a desktop).
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: I was not saying that I had 100<s of users I was just making a hyptohese
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: I consider myyself an intermediate user is the move worth it
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: even with a few, you may find find useful. I didn't know how to use it for a while, but now that I've learnt how, I use it a lot.
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: I<ve been running linux for 6 years now and is my only OS on my main machine
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: BTW, you reminded me that I didn't have my backup running since I moved to Kubuntu (a couple of days ago), so, I'm making a back up now, thanks.
<Pupeno> _ubuntu: good.
<_ubuntu> Pupeno: I<ll go backup now (my priceless family pictures) and try to install today
<_ubuntu> see you all
<Pupeno> may the source be with you.
<buz> somehow my firefox always crashes when i try to use flash
<kay> Hello, I think X is broken in Breezy
<kay> Anybody know if there is ways to repair available?
<KaiL> kay: font patch changed
<KaiL> from /usr/lib/X11/fonts to /usr/share/X11/fonts
<kay> Kail: well, it does not find X
<kay> First, startx is no longer in my path
<kay> Second, I had to create a link in /usr/bin named X11 to /usr/X11R6/bin or so to make xinit find X
<kay> And then it tells my mouse is not found, likely a missing plugin
<kay> I am here on xchat-text only, help is appreciated ...
<KaiL> hmm, I haven't tried to restart since the last update
<PaloDeQueso> I can't get azureus to start, can someone take a look at the errors http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/emJ4js95.html
<PaloDeQueso> ?
<KaiL> this sounds like I shouldn't try ;)
<kay> Check if startx is in your path, KaiL?
<kay> (root path)
<KaiL> startx: /usr/X11R6/bin/startx
<kay> Oh, and xutils wants xfonts-utils which has no installation candidate
<kay> KaiL: That is where it is for me too, yet no longer in my path
<kay> 112Kail: Maybe a reboot will loose that path
<KaiL> hmm
<kay> The /usr/X11R6/lib/xserverrc
<KaiL> no more /usr/bin/X11...
<kay> file has a reference to X in that location
<kay> I think it might become /usr/bin/X if I read that right
<osh> I get a failed upgrade. kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite "/usr/share/icons/default.kde" which is also in knetworkconf.
<osh> Is that error known?
<kay> yeah, i had it too
<kay> apt-get remove knetworkconf
<KaiL> osh: more than that ;)
<kay> then install it, reinstall knetworkconf
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<KaiL> ...no idea, why the script isn't any more in topic
<kay> Man... being without X hurts ...Kail: can you look up which deb has /usr/bin/X11 for me?
<osh> Worked like a charm. Annoying error though.
<osh> Thanks guys.
<KaiL> kay: that doesn't prevent the other problems
<kay> Like loosing X?
<kay> lol
<KaiL> no, but like loosing the panel conf
<kay> yeah, i remember i had to redo it once
<KaiL> ah,...
<osh> what's the search in apt-get? it's not apt-get search...
<KaiL> apt-cache search
* osh nods.
<KaiL> Riddell: why isn't the hoary-updates stuff from topic on default servers?
<kay> Well, nobody able to tell me what package should contain /usr/bin/X11/
<kay> ?
<uniq> kay: xorg-common
<[Piratez] > what is kubuntu
<transgress> umm how the hell do you lose /usr/bin/X11/?
<transgress> [Piratez] : see kubuntu.org
<[Piratez] > ah
<[Piratez] > i was wondering how come kde wasn't supported; nice
<uniq> kail: the updates at kubuntu.org are not considered significant and can't be in the hoary-updates section. it's very strict rules on what can be uploaded to hoary-updates.
<kay> thx uniq
<PaloDeQueso> I can't get azureus to start, can someone take a look at the errors http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/emJ4js95.html ?
<KaiL> uniq: bug 10035 isn't significant?
<transgress> does kubuntu.org have it's own repo?
<osh> PaloDeQueso: Ports open? DNS works?
<KaiL> ...the deletion part
<PaloDeQueso> I can surf the web and get on aim and the like if that's what you mean?
<PaloDeQueso> osh: How do I check if the correct java ports are open?
<shane> what the apt-get command for the kubuntu desktop?
<osh> PaloDeQueso: You don't have a firewall or something blocking the torrent-ports? And if you do a nslookup www.playboy.com you get an IP back?
<PaloDeQueso> Many of my other friends run torrents.
<uniq> kail: I don't know the details of these updates.
<uniq> kail: but i consider 10035 a significant problem.. 
<PaloDeQueso> osh: I got an ip back yes.
<KaiL> uniq: the problem, that kdelibs4 deletes /etc/kderc on update - and so makes the panel unusable for some users, because it's sometimes (duno when) empty after relogin
<uniq> kail: understood.
<theD3viL> Why my MIC dont work with arstdsp?
<osh> PaloDeQueso: And you don't have a firewall or something on your computer?
<kay_> back in X
<kay_> thanks uniq 
<PaloDeQueso> osh: Not that I know of, I'm running the default network config for kubuntu?
<protomobile> hello
<kay_> I think you should warn about updating X in Breezy in topic Riddell 
<PaloDeQueso> osh: And there's none on our router blocking torrents.
<KaiL> uniq: but looks as if not even the overwrite-issue is considered important
<protomobile> how do you setup ububto 5.0.4 to boot KDE?
<Far^Side> hello, I got this errormessage: "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu6_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" on Breezy Badger when trying to do an apt-get upgrade
<KaiL> .....:)
<osh> PaloDeQueso: I'm new to kubuntu too but from the errors it looks like the sockets won't connect. I don't know much java either though. But the sockets are programs way of talking to eachother.
<KaiL> Far^Side: wants to overwrite something with knetworkconf? ;)
<PaloDeQueso> hrm
<protomobile> how do you setup ubunto 5.0.4 to boot KDE?
<uniq> protomobile: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<uniq> protomobile: or install kubuntu-desktop with synaptic.
<protomobile> will this setup the system to boot into kde not gnome?
<osh> Oh, another annoyance with kubuntu. I can't deinstall kynaptic without deinstalling the whole kubuntu-desktop. :-(
<KaiL> osh: the kubuntu-desktop is only a meta package
<uniq> osh: kubuntu-desktop won't remove your desktop.. it's a meta-package for installation.
<PaloDeQueso> Damn, this sucks
<_ali> hello
<KaiL> that are packages with ONLY exist to have dependencies
<PaloDeQueso> I didn't have this problem with debian
<_ali> I've got a very weird problem with Kopete...
<Far^Side> KaiL, what do you mean?
<osh> KaiL: uniq: I was wrong. Doing it from apt-get worked. No more kynaptic. =)
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug2.sh @ Far^Side  (modified script for breezy..)
<_ali> I'm using an MSN account that did work very well until today, but now, when I try to log in, Kopete says my MSN password is false
<_ali> I tried to connect from webmessenger.msn.com to my account with the exact same password, and I am able to connect...
<_ali> do somebody have an idea ?
<timo_> im thinking about kubuntu for my future desktop (using kde/debian for now) and wondering what the archives/package advantages is in (k)ubuntu that debian hasnt
<KaiL> there's an updated package somewhere
<KaiL> ..where ever :)
<_ali> (I didn't precise I'm under Kubuntu, of course)
<KaiL> timo_: debian (even sid) is hopeless outdated, kubuntu is made to have a fully working system just after install
<timo_> KaiL: is it? i have no problems with outdated software (using sarge) but if you say so i guess you're right, any exampels?
<osh> KaiL: I'm just hoping that the patches find their way back to debian.
* osh likes debian.
<protomobile> how do you get into the kde destop after install kubuntu-destop?
<KaiL> timo_: sarge has KDE3.3.2, kubuntu KDE3.4 (3.4.1 soon)
<Far^Side> KaiL, thank you!
<KaiL> sarge has XFree86 4.3 (>>1 year old), kubuntu Xorg 6.8.2
<osh> protomobile: Log out. Log in again from gdm/kdm and select "session" kde.
<uniq> protomobile: you choose it from the session menu in gdm or kdm.
<KaiL> or Kernel: 2.6.8 vs. 2.6.10
<timo_> KaiL: i have kde 3.3 as far as i know
<timo_> and i have compiled my own kernel
<KaiL> timo_: and kde3.4 is a VERY big step forward
<timo_> but i know what you're after and i agree
<timo_> how about other software
<timo_> is it as supported as in debian
<KaiL> and you don't need to compile the kernel on kubuntu
<theD3viL> _ali, go to #kopete and look topic.
<KaiL> the team tries to make this unneeded :)
<teknoprep> is there a java install for JRE from apt-get
<timo_> well my idea is that you have to compile your kernel in any linux dist, thats the sad part
<timo_> i use various bsd's and there you dont
<KaiL> timo_: why?
<teknoprep> anyone
<timo_> because of different needs
<Far^Side> KaiL, hmm... no I get this error message: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: kcontrol: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed            Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages" after runing the shell script
<KaiL> there are modules...
<Far^Side> s/no I/now I
<timo_> true
<osh> PaloDeQueso: How'd you install the java you're using? From java.sun.com or apt-get?
<KaiL> Far^Side: that's now normal breezy horror again ;)
<timo_> isnt it hard for a common user to load/unload modules and to know what modules you have to load etc?
<Far^Side> KaiL, ok :P
<KaiL> timo_: hotplug does the job
<timo_> i might give kubuntu i try when ive bought all the necessary hardware.. until ill hang around a bit longer to see common issues etc
<transgress> what do you mean necessary hardware?
<KaiL> timo_: biggest difference between kubuntu and debian is the installation
<bobi> Hi
<KaiL> on kubuntu you install and then work
<transgress> that's not all that big of a difference
<timo_> i have a motherboard that is constantly failing etc
<transgress> just a few steps cut out with the kubuntu simple installation
<KaiL> on debian you install, then configure hardware, then work ;)
<transgress> timo_: umm that doesn't sound like a distro specific problem...
<theD3viL> is breezy stable or unstable ?
<transgress> theD3viL: very unstable
<KaiL> theD3viL: very very unstable
<theD3viL> ;));
<transgress> theD3viL: more unstable than sid has been in like 2 years.
<timo_> KaiL: okey but the ionstallation is a one-time-config, and i have no hard time to configure even though it is a waste of time
<timo_> transgress: true
<KaiL> timo_: but it makes live a lot easier, if you install and you have things like ACPI suspend to RAM or sometimes even special keys on your laptop configured out of the box
<theD3viL> i didnt add any extra reprositios so i asking what is stable and what is unstable 
<KaiL> theD3viL: hoary = stable, breezy = unstable
<transgress> KaiL: i still can't get the ACPI to suspend on my lappy...
<theD3viL> extra reprositiors = stable????
<transgress> theD3viL: universe and multiverse are
<timo_> KaiL: very true
<KaiL> transgress: enabled in /etc/default/acpi-support and then tried to run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh ?
<transgress> KaiL: no... but i will make a note of it and do so when i start up my lappy in a bit
<theD3viL> transgress, can u paste me your sources.list ? :S:S
<transgress> theD3viL: why?  
<timo_> one thing i dont like with debian is that you have to do it all the debian way, making debian packages out of kernel compiles etc.. how is that on kubuntu?
<theD3viL> couse i dont know what to add
<KaiL> timo_: well, you don't need on debian 
<transgress> well universe and multiverse are on your sources.list but they are commented out
<transgress> theD3viL: but i'll paste bin it... just a sec
<timo_> KaiL: i dont do it on debian but people tell me that i HAVE to all the time
<theD3viL> k
<KaiL> on kubuntu if you need to recompile your kernel on kubuntu, something is wrong ;)
<timo_> ok
<KaiL> why did you need on debian?
<transgress> http://pastebin.com/288083 theD3viL 
<timo_> i just do it when i reconfigure my hardware and doesn't have the time to make system adjustments, to get control of the system so to speak
<Far^Side> what package do I need to install to get rid of this error message: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory?
<transgress> i like compiling custom kernels sometimes
<KaiL> timo_: we have hotplug for this ;)
<KaiL> you won't even see it, if you exchange the nic card for example
<theD3viL> tnx transgress 
<timo_> ok =)
<theD3viL> transgress, but why testing? is testing packages stable??
<transgress> testing on wait?
<transgress> marillat?
<transgress> notice it's commented out... marillat is always in testing... it's for multimedia such as dvd and w32codecs
<buz> and not quite legal
<transgress> if you don't know how to edit your sources you may not want to edit your sources
<buz> but definitely useful
<transgress> as if the mp3s on my computer are any more legal buz ;)
<theD3viL> i know how... but ... i just ask if it unstable :)
<buz> i dont think you really need marillat for those
<transgress> marillat will fuck up your system if you leave it on and say... apt-get upgrade
<buz> na it doesnt
<transgress> buz: not for mp3's...
<buz> i just tried it
<KaiL> transgress: shouldn't
<transgress> it got quite pissy about a couple packages
<transgress> which resulted in me having to remove some stuff... and reinstall it w/o marillat...
<transgress> mplayer for one...
<KaiL> theD3viL: stable/unstable/testing on marillat is only about compatibility, not about recent/not so recent/outdated packages
<transgress> heh i don't even have mplayer anymore... don't need it
<transgress> but anyways... off to read a book
<KaiL> mplayer? never liked is and don't need it any more
<osh> Is there a way to see what packages are in development? Like when will firefox be upgraded to a version from this year?
<theD3viL> what program you are using for downloading mp3s movies... ?
<transgress> osh: firefox is up to date... they just patch it instead of upgrading the version number
<transgress> theD3viL: i don't think that is supposed to be discussed in here
<transgress> but i use bittorrent
<transgress> ;)
<theD3viL> :)
<theD3viL> kk ;)
<theD3viL> oh....
<theD3viL> but i dont know which ports bittorrent using :(
<osh> transgress: firefox claims to be 1.0.2. How do I patch it?
<transgress> osh: you don't... they do it in the repo's
<theD3viL> bbl :)
<transgress> and it stays the same version number
<transgress> forget what that is called... backporting or something?
<osh> transgress: But when I go to get extensions it kicks me out asking me to update. :-(
<KaiL> osh: firefox 1.0.4 seams to make problems, that's why there's a 1.0.2 with the security patches in hoary
<transgress> osh: you can always go grab the binary off of mozilla.org... or go grab the source, compile, then checkinstall it to make a debian package out of it...
<transgress> i'm tempted to until they compile it w/o gnome-support... because i don't care for 50 megs of gnome on my system
<osh> transgress: I was hoping that things would be in the repos. I switched from gentoo so that I didn't have to do all that crap.. :-)
* osh notices that firefox1.0.4 is availible for debian.
<fallstorm> I installed firefox 1.0.4 using an AutoPackage... works fine for me
<osh> But then you'll have to settle for kde3.3 and that's no fun. :-/
<osh> It's one or the other it seems.
<fallstorm> unfortunately there's no automatic updating with autopackages.
* osh likes automatic updates.
* osh is whining too much. :-)
<fallstorm> It was either use Kubuntu's packages with gnome fluffage or deal with getting a new .package file every month or so :P
<timo_> unable to install firefox addons with older versions than 1.0.4 at the mozilla web
<osh> timo_: that's what I noticed too.
<bombo_> install 1.0.4
<bombo_> from backports
<bombo_> or from www.mozilla.com
<uniq> or use this workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35943
<bombo_> the workariund you only can use if u have upgraded to 104
<[A] ndy80> hello
<Shejan> hello
<uniq> bombo_: the fixes in 1.0.4 have been backported to the firefox in hoary.
<[A] ndy80> I've two sound devices. I'd like to make /dev/dsp1 as default. What do I have to change? ALSA settings? or arts settings?
<Shejan> somehere with an amd64 venice?
<Shejan> someone
<uniq> not venice.
<Shejan> venice ist terrible... it runs only with 64bit OS
<uniq> heh.. ok.. i use my clawhammer or whatever it's called (3700+) with 64bit ubuntu.
<Shejan> work the w32codecs with your 64 ubuntu?
<uniq> no.
<uniq> you'll need a 32bit chroot for that.
<Shejan> i did
<uniq> i haven't botherd yet.. i don't need w32codecs anyway.
<Shejan> but the result was not that what i wished for
<Shejan> vmware isnt running too
<Shejan> 64bit is terrible... nothing is working
<Shejan> and i cant install an 32bit os with an 2.6.10 kernel
<Shejan> need 2.6.11....
<theD3viL> which torrent client is the best ??
<theD3viL> tornado or torrent ?
<osh> theD3viL: azurelius (or something) is really good.
<theD3viL> k
<kisain> anyone know how to create a swap partition after instalation?
<kisain> i forgot to create one lol
<fallstorm> Did you use your entire drive or did you reserve some space for swap?
<kisain> um ok i'm using software raid
<kisain> raid 1 to be exact
* fallstorm knows not of this RAID thing.
<kisain> and i used the whole drive 
<kisain> :P
<kisain> can't beleve i diden't create a swap partition
<kisain> oy
<fallstorm> You'll need to resize your partitions
<fallstorm> then you can do mkswap
<fallstorm> and then add an entry to /etc/fstab
<kisain> this is what i used to create a file http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SwapFaq
<kisain> but will your suggestion work if i am using software raid 1?
<kisain> i just spent 8 hrs making it work lol i don't want to muck it up lol
<fallstorm> I'm not sure, I've never used RAID
<kisain> damnit
<fallstorm> You might try asking in #ubuntu, it's a little more active right now
<kisain> ok
<kisain> i'll still be here though
<kisain> ^_^
<kisain> for kubutnu rocks
<theD3viL> why in artsdsp my mic dont work? .. with OSS works, but TeamSpeak dont work with OSS!
<kisain> you know teamspeak does the same to alsa too
<theD3viL> how?
<kisain> i've tryed every codec i could think of in kubuntu and nothing seems to work
<kisain> you know i'm not too shure i just know that it likes to hog the sound card
<kisain> i'm tryin to figure it out lol
<theD3viL> yeah... works...but dont work with mp3s
<theD3viL> hm
<theD3viL> how to start TeamSpeak with ALSA ?
<kisain> on my system all sound cuts out but teamspeak lol
<kisain> the way i did it is k-menu>kontrol center
<kisain> and go to the multimedia tab on the left
<theD3viL> yes..
<kisain> where it says sounds & multimidia
<kisain> then click on sound system
<kisain> and then the hardware tab on the right
<kisain> the drop down menu where it says select and configure your audio device
<kisain> chose  the advanced linux sound arch
<kisain> than i enabled the full duplex but it still hoggs the sound
<kisain> it really weard
<kisain> if you happen to find the answer could you plz let me know?
<theD3viL> k
<theD3viL> i found it
<theD3viL> type
<theD3viL> in console
<theD3viL> artsdsp /home/user/TeamSpeakRC2/TeamSpeak
<theD3viL> works for me... all but MIC!!!!
<theD3viL> :S
<kisain> lol
<kisain> i know if something else is using sound the mic won't work in ts
<kisain> he d3viL you know anything about software raid 1?
<theD3viL> no..
<theD3viL> what is this?
<kisain> damn
<kisain> lol
<kisain> it having raid without the card
<_pvh> Why are the kubuntu updates not hosted on the main repos?
<kisain> raid= redundant array of inexspensive disks
<theD3viL> aha
<Diablo-D3> kisain: which is so ironic
<Diablo-D3> especially since people use like enterprise grade uberdrives
<Diablo-D3> in a raid 5/6/whatever arrangement
<Diablo-D3> with like one or two spares
<kisain> yea i'm using raid 1
<kisain> raid 5 takes all the ide channels
<kisain> i need my cd rom lol
<Diablo-D3> who said ide?
<Diablo-D3> Im talking scsi320 bizatch.
<kisain> DAMN YOU :P
<kisain> lol
<kisain> i wish i could have that
<kisain> but i'd have to buy a card lol
<kisain> freakin box is to old
<kisain> >.<
<Diablo-D3> well, like I said
<Diablo-D3> people keep doing this shit
<kisain> hey you know anything about software raid d3
* Diablo-D3 was about to mention software raid
<kisain> i forgot to create a swap partition lol
<kisain> i had to create a file
<_sophie> Hi all
<uniq> files works :)
<Diablo-D3> kisain: er, well
<Diablo-D3> kisain: normally you have three drives
<kisain> i have 2
<Diablo-D3> kisain: a really tiny 20 gig or so for root
<kisain> oh
<Diablo-D3> well, root and swap
<Diablo-D3> and boot
<kisain> you know something funnie i made the raid on the whole disks
<Diablo-D3> and then some raid software setup to shove /home and whatever else giant on it
<kisain> theres 10gb diffrence between the 2 so theres 10gb not bein used
<Diablo-D3> then you probably can grab that for swap and root
<kisain> yea but how? i was told that with raid all the disks have to be the same size
<Diablo-D3> they dont
<Diablo-D3> the raid _partitions_ have to be the same size.
<Diablo-D3> well, assuming you're talking software raid
<Diablo-D3> hardware raid its up to the controller
<kisain> i have a 40 gig and a 30 gig raided for a total of 30 gigs it dosen't see the other 10
<kisain> i am
<kisain> it took me 8hrs to figure it out
<Diablo-D3> you are what?
<kisain> and i still don't have it completely right (i.e i pull one drive out to test and the other fails)
<kisain> i have a 30 gig hard drive and a 40 gig hard drive
<Diablo-D3> I mean, are you using sw or hw raid?
<kisain> to make them work i had to remove 10 gigs from the 40 to make it 30
<kisain> software raid 1
<kisain> took me all morning to do it lol
<kisain> about 10 tries and numerous resarch lol
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> then you can do itfine
<Diablo-D3> just... go... jiggle it or something
<Diablo-D3> ask in #kernelnewbies on oftc
<kisain> roflmao
<kisain> hey i have a question for ya
<kisain> when i remove one hda the other should think it failed yes?
<kisain> and the computer should still boot right?
<Diablo-D3> nope
<kisain> nope?
<Diablo-D3> if your boot drive dies, you're fucked.
<kisain> so did i do something wrong?
<Diablo-D3> Yes
<Diablo-D3> this is why you need a third drive
<kisain> oh shit what?
<kisain> >.<
<Diablo-D3> or a third _something_
<_sophie> hello all I,ve just installed kunbuntu migrated from SUSE
<_sophie> I've got a question
<kisain> really? are you fuckin shitting me i need 3 harddrives?
<Diablo-D3> unless you use hardware raid, you cant boot a raid array
<kisain> i found a howto that says you can just don't know enough to do ut
<_sophie> How the heck do you install firefox
<kisain> whats up?
<Diablo-D3> kisain: raid1 you _might_ be able to get away with it
<Diablo-D3> kisain: but Im seriously doubting it
<kisain> it's already installed ^_^
<kisain> ok
<Diablo-D3> kisain: because you'll have to remount root as the raid1 array
<Diablo-D3> kisain: which is a fucking pain in the ass
<kisain> damnit
<fallstorm> sophie... well, there are a couple of ways
<Diablo-D3> kisain: yeah, thats why I try to avoid setups like that
<fallstorm> you can install the ubuntu stuff, which means you'll get a lot of gnome libs which you may or may not mind
<Diablo-D3> kisain: either use a hardware array setup that I can boot (not all can, no consumer hardware can)
<fallstorm> you can download it from mozilla.org and install it that way
<_sophie> fallstorm: Using apt-get
<fallstorm> yeah
<Diablo-D3> kisain: or I have something else I can boot, and have a sw raid setup
<fallstorm> apt-get install mozilla-firefox should work, if you decide to go that route
<fallstorm> or you could use an autopackage, which will give you the newest version without the gnome libs
<kisain> nice i have sw raid so i think i may have messed up damnit
<_sophie> fallstorm: using apt-get install firefox not found
<_sophie> autopackage?
<kisain> i need it so i can boot from either hd if one fails lol
<fallstorm> apt-get install mozilla-firefox 
<Diablo-D3> kisain: which you cant.
<fallstorm> if you wanna know about autopackages, read up on autopackage.org first
<kisain> Noooooooo!
<fallstorm> but it's the way I did it
<Diablo-D3> kisain: theres one way out of that
<kisain> redo my box?
<Diablo-D3> kisain: first, how do you have raid 1 setup now?
<kisain> um how can i get that info for you? whats the command
<Diablo-D3> kisain: ... _how_ did you setup raid 1?
<_sophie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_sophie>   mozilla-firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<_sophie>                    Depends: libbonobo2-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<_sophie>                    Depends: libbonoboui2-0 (>= 2.5.4) but it is not installable
<kisain> um in the ubuntu setup i sorta stumbled through it but it works
<_sophie>                    Depends: libgconf2-4 (>= 2.9) but it is not installable
<_sophie>                    Depends: libgnome2-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<fallstorm> Sophie: Not a good idea to paste in here :)
<_sophie>                    Depends: libgnomecanvas2-0 (>= 2.6.0) but it is not installable
<Diablo-D3> kisain: ... garg. I dont know how ubuntu setup does it.
<_sophie>                    Depends: libgnomeui-0 (>= 2.8.0) but it is not installable
<fallstorm> use #flood or pastebin.org instead
<Diablo-D3> kisain: I assume it does the right thing
<_sophie>                    Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (>= 2.9.90) but it is not installable
<_sophie>                    Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.6.0) but it is not installable
<_sophie>                    Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.8.1) but it is not installable
<_sophie> E: Broken packages
<_sophie> fallstorm: I'll be back in 10 minutes
<kisain> it seems to the computer recognizes it on boot
<Diablo-D3> kisain: then what you do is setup partitions exactly the same
<kisain> and there both synced
<Diablo-D3> kisain: root, swap, whatever else
<Diablo-D3> kisain: and ignore the useless 10 gigs
* fallstorm likely won't be here :P Homework to do
<Diablo-D3> and you should be able to boot either
<Diablo-D3> afk food
<kisain> i did i thought so anyway
<kisain> kk
<dell500> i'm getting a permission denied error when i try to update the plugins for azureus, i tried running as sudo and it didn't update either
<kisain> D3 you back?
<kisain> damnit none of my drives will mount
<kisain> somehow i goofed hard core with the software raid 1 setup
<kay> oh damn
<kay> neither kde nor gnome are installable
<kisain> d3 you there?
<kisain> D3 even
<kisain> lol
<_sophie> !I need help installing firefox on kubuntu
<kisain> kubuntu should already have it
<kisain> have you tryed sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox?
<_ali> did you just try to see if it was in the K > Internet menu ?
<_sophie> kisain: not working
<_sophie> _ali: not in the menu
<_sophie> kisain: lots of gnome dependency!
<[A] ndy80> hi
<kisain> did you install ubuntu first?
<kisain> or compile from scratch?
<_sophie> kisain: installed from latest iso kubuntu
<_sophie> kisain: gnome is not installed
<kisain> ahh that maybe you problem don't qoute me on it though
<kisain> whats the base linux?
<_sophie> kisain: kynaptic not working eitheir
<kisain> wow thats weard
<kisain> O_o
<_sophie> kisain: sorry kynptic working but cant install firefox thru kynaptic
<kisain> that is weard 
<kisain> i wish i could help you more but i really don't know what to do you might want to waite for D3 to get back from lunch
<_sophie> ok anyway got to go
<kisain> kk
<kisain> sorry 
#kubuntu 2006-05-22
<urashima> hi all, i have a question...is secure to update from breezy to dapper now? I mean, I had a lot of problems with development version and I'm afraid of them to appear on an update
<DaSkreech> urashima: Short answer is no
<DaSkreech> urashima: What are you using your computer for?
<urashima> just for everything, that's why I'm asking
<DaSkreech> urashima: If you have doubts then wait the two weeks ;)
<urashima> just as I thought :D
<urashima> thank you for the help :)
<DaSkreech> urashima: I know people who wait till it's out for a few weeks just to make sure :)
<DaSkreech> People like me are refreshing the server for dapper+1 as soon as the dapper CD stops burning.
<urashima> sounds hard working
<EvilIdler> I've got Dapper on my LAN fileserver here, and the only problem is Jabber randomly crashing. It could be memory. but it's ONLY that program :/
<urashima> I mainly had problems with apt-get package dependencies
<EvilIdler> I downloaded an image, installed, had no other problems, so I'm not even updating unless a jabber package shows up :)
<DaSkreech> urashima: lol
<DaSkreech> urashima: You did a partial upgrade to dapper?
<urashima> no, I downloaded a flight cd some time ago
<urashima> i did a fresh installation
<DaSkreech> and you had package dependencies?
<urashima> well, when I tried to install some packages, apt-get returned this type of error
<DaSkreech> urashima: Did you try to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DaSkreech> that normally fixes that problem
<urashima> mmmmm....I can't remember well....so, there's no problem with packages at all? maybe I didn't try dapper sufficient time :P
<Poker> some know why i have this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" ???
<EvilIdler> You need x11-dev, or something
<urashima> i think you had to install kde-libs
<Poker> ehm...
<urashima> kde-libs will intall x11-dev and all that if i'm not mistaken
<Poker> ok...i will try to install kde-libs
<Poker> thanks
<EvilIdler> x-dev is the core package for X development, anyway
<ubuntu> hi..i updated to dapper and when i restarted i get to a point where there is no graphical interface and only a black screen like a konsole..what can i do?
<TechHut> man
<TechHut> i did apt-get upgrade
<TechHut> i have like 250 packages needing upgrade
<EvilIdler> That's not uncommon :)
<ubuntu> anyone?
<gnomefreak> where do i go to change startup apps in kubuntu?
<ubuntu> hi..i updated to dapper and when i restarted i get to a point where there is no graphical interface and only a black screen like a konsole..what can i do?
<urashima> ubuntu where you using nvidia driver?
<urashima> were*
<ubuntu> urashima: no
<TechHut> ok
<TechHut> I am using Konversation right now
<ubuntu> or i dont know
<urashima> then i dont know what can be causing this, sorry :(
<ubuntu> is there a command that opens the interface?
<urashima> startx
<ubuntu> thanx
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> i will try it..thanx
<r0xz> is there any change gam
<r0xz> gam_server will be fixed before RC?
<r0xz> chance
<Kryis> hi, i'm having a problem with konqueror. It seems to refuse to open. When i click on the icon it appears on the taskbar and i get the bouncing icon, then after about 10 seconds it just ddisappears
<EvilIdler> Kryis: Try running Konq from a konsole or xterm
<Kryis> I get "ScimInputContextPlugin()" and nothing else
<EvilIdler> That isn't saying much :(
<EvilIdler> Try removing the konq package and reinstalling it?
<urashima> well, maybe the problem is scim
<EvilIdler> What's scim?
<gnomefreak> scim is crap is you ask me :(
<urashima> is a program for input in languages like japanese and all that
<Kryis> is there any way to just remove konq? it seems to want to remove kubuntu-desktop too if i do apt-get uninstall konqueror
<EvilIdler> kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<gnomefreak> Kryis: if you give me a few mins i will head back to kde adn see what i can pull up
<EvilIdler> So you can remove konq, then install kubuntu-desktop again
<Kryis> have tried removing it and installing again, with no luck
<urashima> kryis do you use scim or skim?
<freddirkse> hi all. hoping someone can possibly shed some light on a time/date issue I'm having
<erov> shoot.. i'm sure someone will try
<Kryis> errrrr.....pass
<urashima> kryis maybe you'd better try to remove scim I think it's what's causing you trouble
<urashima> it caused me trouble time ago when I tried to use it
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: what is the problem ?
<freddirkse> kubuntu 5.10., amd64-x2.  system is set to UTC, /etc/timezone to America/Chicago.  If I set my clock to show Local Time, it shows UTC....this seems to be causing issues w/ Kontact and some other apps also
<jake> Kryis: Try renaming ~/.kde to ~/old.kde then launch konq
<Kryis> scim seems to be linked to ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> Kryis: i think its linked to all the desktop meta packages
<EvilIdler> That's also a meta-package, so no problem
<urashima> yeah
<Kryis> what exactly do the meta-packages contain?
<gnomefreak> Kryis: all the apps you see infront of you lol
<ports> hey
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: is UTC the same as GMT - what is the bios clock set to ? what is the offset for America/Chicago
<EvilIdler> They just make lots of packages install. When you remove them, nothing disappears.
<ports> upgrading to Dapper messed up my system
<gnomefreak> Kryis: if you installed gnome it would give you very little apps with it
<gnomefreak> EvilIdler: if you install with aptitude you can remove most if not all apps with the de package
<EvilIdler> So kubuntu-desktop is all of KDE and other neat stuff related to Kubuntu. ubuntu-desktop is Gnome and possibly more
<freddirkse> yes, apparently UTC is the "new" way to refer to GMT
<freddirkse> offset is -6 I believe
<freddirkse> bios clock is set to my local time
<Kryis> but removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove all of the packages?
<gnomefreak> Kryis: no
<EvilIdler> A simple apt-get remove doesn't, no
<gnomefreak> aptitude remove will though :)
<freddirkse> if I select America/Chicago in Show Timezone in my clock, it is correct
<Kryis> i have removed scim, and it makes no diffreence
<freddirkse> showing Localtime though shows UTC/GMT
<gnomefreak> its easier than remembering libqt3-mt and whatever gnomes lib is
<EvilIdler> I don't think it's a good idea to have unexpected things happen in aptitude, though :&
<gnomefreak> somethings your right i agree
<gnomefreak> again with the damn egg_desktop errors :(
<Poker> for the make and make install command is better to use sudo?
<EvilIdler> For the make install, yes
<Poker> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> Poker: make no make install you have to but i perfer checkinstall
<Poker> checkinstall?
<EvilIdler> Yeah, checkinstall is great
<Kryis> hmm, any other suggesstions?
<gnomefreak> Poker: checkinstall makes a .deb package from the tar
<gnomefreak> make install doesnt
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: Try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and say that the system time is set to Chicago
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Poker about checkinstall
<klerfayt> how can I become member of the cdrom group so that I don't have to sudo k3b to burn cd's?
<Poker> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> i dont remember ever needing sudo for k3b
<klerfayt> it refuses to burn cd's
<EvilIdler> I'm burning just fine with K3B
<h3sp4wn> Your user does need to be in the cdrom group though
<klerfayt> if run it as normal user
<gnomefreak> ok brb need to reboot
<EvilIdler> I can't change settings, though, because it says I have no write access to /home
<freddirkse> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales regenerated my local list, but never asked me for timezone
<klerfayt> I just burned cd with root permissions
<EvilIdler> freddirkse: tzconfig
<klerfayt> cause I couldn't d oit as normal user
<freddirkse> tzconfig said my current time is America/Chicago
<freddirkse> if I do a date though I get: Tue May 16 23:15:38 UTC 2006
<EvilIdler> tzselect, then?
<freddirkse> and if I set my clock Show Timzone to Local Timezone, I get the same UTC time
<freddirkse> hmmm.  tzselect results:
<freddirkse> Therefore TZ='America/Chicago' will be used.
<freddirkse> Local time is now:      Tue May 16 18:16:48 CDT 2006.
<freddirkse> Universal Time is now:  Tue May 16 23:16:48 UTC 2006.
<lwizardl> hi
<EvilIdler> Yes, that looks correct.
<EvilIdler> Local time is what you care about.
<lwizardl> how do i remove all partitions from a drive and reformat so i can mount it
<EvilIdler> UTC is how the system stores time, so you can synchronise against the rest of the world.
<freddirkse> ...yeah, same clock results though.   It says I need to append the variable to my .profile and logout/login
<EvilIdler> freddirkse: Are you running tzconfig with sudo?
<freddirkse> Evildler: yes, but it was already set to America/Chicago
<EvilIdler> freddirkse: Does your clock show UTC or local time in the panel?
<freddirkse> If I do an Adjust Date Time, after entering my root password, it says my localtime is UTC
<freddirkse> ...and now it won't open..lol :)
<EvilIdler> freddirkse: Remove /etc/localtime and try again :)
<EvilIdler> After that, I'm out of ideas :/
<freddirkse> ...I have no /etc/localtime
<EvilIdler> Aha
<freddirkse> I have /etc/timezone
<EvilIdler> Now you just need to figure out why it wasn't created ;)
<freddirkse> interesting
<freddirkse> what should be in it?
<EvilIdler> What does the timezone file say?
<freddirkse> America/Chicago
<EvilIdler> The /etc/localtime file is a binary TZ config file, not readable as such
<EvilIdler> At least the timezone file is right
<freddirkse> ah.
<h3sp4wn> freddirkse: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales that should regenerate the /etc/localtime file
<freddirkse> yes I did...however it didn't ask me for timezone info at all...just what locales to generate and then it recrated locales.gen
<EvilIdler> freddirkse: There's something related to UTC in /etc/default/rcS - should be UTC=yes. Dunno if it changes anything, but..
<freddirkse> yeah, that's there
<freddirkse> UTC=yes
<freddirkse> UTC underlying system time is ok, it just seems the apps aren't picking up my local timezone. Clock doesn't see it and other apps (like Kontact) don't see it either...all displyaing UTC
<freddirkse> let me try tzselect again
<h3sp4wn> look at /etc/adjtime don't ask me about the syntax but it also mentions UTC
<jtmoney_> is editing /etc/network/interfaces the preferred method of configuring wireless? surely there has to be a better way
<h3sp4wn> jtmoney: Which card ? Its the most reliable way in my experience
<freddirkse> sudo tzselet. Still no /etc/localtime
<jtmoney_> h3sp4wn, intel 2200bg... it works fine, i just need to set it to my preferred network and i'm not sure how to specify a key in /etc/network/interfaces like i can with iwconfig
<jtmoney_> kwifimanager seems to flaky
<EvilIdler> There's also a tzsetup command. I think it's just a different frontend to tzconfig
<erov> well seems and is are two different things
<EvilIdler> Exactly.
<EvilIdler> You can't tell until you try :/
<EvilIdler> Sometimes there are too many similar programs installed by default.
<erov> the only problem i had was a newer firmware wouldnt work with my pci wireless.. the older firmware was included just not set by default.. i had to link the firmware to the correct ones
<EvilIdler> With my working timezone, I can't tell what would make it not work :P
<h3sp4wn> jtmoney: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (its all in there how to do it if you are using wpa)
<freddirkse> ha ha, sudo tzsetup created the binary localtime file!
<freddirkse> ...interesting
<EvilIdler> Ooh
<jtmoney_> h3sp4wn, it's wep
<EvilIdler> Log out and back into X for good measure :)
<freddirkse> woo hooo...clock seems to be working now...
<erov> one of those crazy acx texas instruments thingies.. you should see how many "holy sh*t you're card is going to melt errors and recalibration" errors i get.. but i must say its performance is cool
<jtmoney_> so apt-get upgrade installs all the security updates by default?
<h3sp4wn> jtmoney_: just use pre-up iwconfig
<erov> jtmone: the wifi management included with kubuntu should be fine for setting a WEP key
<jtmoney_> h3sp4wn, pre-up iwconfig?
<erov> aside from linking the firmware that's all i had to do
<jtmoney_> erov, kwifimanager?
<freddirkse> I'm going to logout/login and see if everything else works.
<freddirkse> thanks for your help all, much appreciated
<erov> no Network settings in System settings
<h3sp4wn> jtmoney: add a line underneath iface ath0 that says pre-up iwconfig (and then use the same iwconfig you used to)
<erov> err setup
<jtmoney_> heh, that works
<jtmoney_> i'm an idiot, i couldn't get to the button to access administrator mode
<jtmoney_> so i just did sudo systemsettings and that worked
<jtmoney_> okay, i can't find much info on this... should i run apt-get upgrade to install all the latest security fixes?
<caligula> is there a problem with the servers?
<caligula> all day I had weird stuff with apt
<bilford> no
<caligula> sometimes working, sometimes not..
<caligula> alright.. guess it's only me then...
<EvilIdler> Try a different repository
<caligula> i'm using the default, proper ones..
<caligula> at the moment it's working
<caligula> it was on/off all day... just wondered
<EvilIdler> But what is the default? That depends on your location in the world ;)
<caligula> ah.. the uk one..
<caligula> i didn't think about that.. good point
<bilford> where can you see easily in Konqueror how much disk space you have left
<jtmoney> can someone answer my question? how do i get the latest security updates? apt-get upgrade?
<EvilIdler> Then the question is whether the UK mirror has a problem. Anyone know where it is - is it something like Kent Uni?
<ubuntu> HOLA
<caligula> i think it's the kent one
<ubuntu> algun espaniol_
<caligula> try in start-here:/
<caligula> about the disk space
<ubuntu> como instalo mi card bus en ubuntu
<jtmoney> !updates
<ubotu> jtmoney: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bilford> hm
<jtmoney> wtf?
<jtmoney> is this a joke?
<jtmoney> how do i install security updates?
<jtmoney> wiki has nothing
<caligula> just do apt-get dist-upgrade..
<h3sp4wn> aptitude -v -v -v -v -v moo
<erov> dude
<EvilIdler> jtmoney: There should be a reference you can uncomment in the sources.list
<caligula> when the security repository is enabled
<EvilIdler> Then upgrade as usual
<erov>  .. /etc/apt/sources.list
<erov> or edit it through adept
<erov> (the defaults with kubuntu)
<jtmoney> i don't know how to upgrade as usual, i just know in ubuntu (w/ gnome) it notified me and i said "yes" or something and it installed all of them
<jtmoney> i already typed apt-get upgrade and i have no idea what that did
<erov> same deal with kubuntu
<jtmoney> or why i would want to upgrade the distribution
<erov> same deal.
<EvilIdler> jtmoney: Update means to get a list of updates. Upgrade means to actually fetch and install those.
<EvilIdler> Use adept or similar to handle it
<erov> yes.. use adept the program all should be regulated through it and youll see an icon in the "tray"
<erov> if updates are found from time to time
<jefferson> Anyone uses 64 bit kubuntu?
<jtmoney_> erov, so how will it notify me if their are new security updates available?
<jtmoney_> adept will somehow?
<bilford> an icon appears in the tray
<jtmoney_> ohh okay
<jtmoney_> so the iso that i downloaded of kubuntu had most of the security updates applied already?
<jtmoney_> is that why it didn't pop up w/ any security updates?
<bilford> do you have Dapper
<bilford> or Breezy
<jtmoney_> breezy
<bilford> usually after a fresh install, you update a few hundered updates
<bilford> it does it automatically
<bilford> you double click that ! icon
<jtmoney_> that ! icon never came up w/ kubuntu
<jtmoney_> it did with ubuntu
<jtmoney_> wireless works fine, i'm on it right now
<erov> how periodically is adept-update run?
<erov> (not to you jtmoney)
<erov> i know at times.. i'll wake up and there'll be update.. and at times.. if i log in or out.. the updates will be there, as they werent before
<bilford> no idea
<jefferson> ANYONE USES 64 BIT KUBUNTU?
<erov> so it just may not have attempted to "update" since you've got the wireless working
<jtmoney_> gotcha
<jtmoney_> is it a cron job or something i could run manually?
<erov> i was looking for the command
<jtmoney_> jefferson, not here
<bilford> it's all automated
<erov> hold up
<jefferson> Houston, we got a problem
<erov> i'd try logging in and out of the desktop just to force it.. since you probably want the updates now.. but there is a way to manually run (clicking on the ! reveals the EXACT command.. hehe damn)
<jtmoney_> i already ran apt-get upgrade
<jtmoney_> that probably did all the security updates and then some
<erov> did it look like it went through the motions?
<jtmoney_> yes
<erov> prolly so, in that case
<jefferson> When i run CS (counter-strike), it goes to HL window, than i click on "change game" and it don't find any mods....
<jtmoney_> and adept has only 3 pacakges that are "upgradeable" left
<erov> yeah then youve updated most
<jefferson> When i run CS (counter-strike), it goes to HL window, than i click on "change game" and it don't find any mods....
<jtmoney_> is that pretty healthy anyways? to upgrade all the non-security updates as well
<jtmoney_> hah, look at jefferson
<jefferson> im running on cedega
<bilford> btw, do you know about  Alt+F@
<bilford> btw, do you know about  Alt+F2
<bilford> type adept
<jefferson> yeahhhhhhh look at mee....i need help
<jefferson> When i run CS (counter-strike), it goes to HL window, than i click on "change game" and it don't find any mods....
<jefferson> im running on cedega
<bilford> jtmoney:
<bilford> Alt+F2  ,, then type adept
<darkelf> oi kids
<jtmoney_> i'm running adept
<bilford> Then click Fetch Updates
<bilford> no
<bilford> the other one
<lwizardl> how do i format a blank drive and mount it using kde
<bilford> the advanced one
<bilford> thats all you need to know
<jtmoney_> advanced one?
<bilford> yes
<bilford> close
<erov> look at the mkfs. files
<bilford> Tyep  Alt+F2
<bilford> and enter  adept
<jtmoney_> i ran sudo adept from a shell prompt
<bilford> oh
<jtmoney_> it was readonly as adept
<jtmoney_> i don't see advacned?
<bilford> are you going to try  Alt+F2
<bilford> type adept
<bilford> get the GUI
<jtmoney_> i'm there
<erov> look in /sbin wizard at the mkfs. files.. run the one you want to format the fs as
<jtmoney_> i don't see advanced?
<bilford> isnt there a Fetch Updates button at the top left
<erov> i mean fs=drive..
<bilford> Adept Manager 1.92 is my version
<erov>  like this.. mkfs.msdos /dev/sda1 (as an example)
<erov> of course you must sudo.. being in ubuntu
<erov> sudo mkfs.msdos /dev/sda1
<erov> and so on
<ahmeni> lwizardl: If you want to format with a GUI, there's qtparted
<jtmoney_> yes there is fetch updates
<bilford> click it
<erov> well fetch'em
<jtmoney_> mine is 1.0
<erov> :p
<bilford> Im running Dapper
<jtmoney_> ohhhhhhhhhh
<jtmoney_> that's why i don't see advanced
<jtmoney_> ;)
<bilford> there is no advanced
<bilford> I thought you were on the Add/Remove Programs app
<erov> hah
<jtmoney_> okay
<erov> we are all one big charlie foxtrot
<jtmoney_> hahaha
<bilford> do a fresh install of Kubntu 6.06 Flight 7
<jtmoney_> hmm k
<jtmoney> on my windows box now ;)
* darkelf fixes his linker hints
<bilford> I switched from Windows last week
<evilelf> ohhh, death to autotools while I'm at it...
<erov> would a FULL upgrade work?
<bilford> are  you talking to me
<erov> yes 5.10-6.06
<bilford> I think fresh install is better personally
<bilford> but you can do a full upgrade
<jtmoney> should i apt-get distupgrade?
<bilford> cant you do a fresh install
<erov> my wife's pc is running 5.10
<bilford> get the CD image
<evilelf> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<erov> i was thinking of moving her on over
<evilelf> make sure your sources.list are accurate
<bilford> or you can wait 2 weeks
<jtmoney> i'm downloading the iso right now
<evilelf> s/are/is/
<bilford> for the official release
<erov> only 2 weeks now? mm
<bilford> unless it got delayed
<jtmoney> so can i go right from flight 7 -> final?
<bilford> I think it comes out June 1
<bilford> yes
<jtmoney> (when it's out)
<jtmoney> cool
<bilford> dont forget to save your browser boookmarks
<bilford> I always forget that when I do a fresh install
<EvilIdler> Opera bookmarks are safe, though ;)
<bilford> why
<lwizardl> ok i have my hdb1 formated and mounted but i can't put any files into it how do I add my username to write acess ?
<erov> any of you have much success converting video into dvd-video (mpeg2) ? i can do so.. but when i view the file the length is messed up and if i go to author a dvd the video files lap over each other, etc
<bilford> lwizardl:  System Settings
<bilford> Disks & Filesystems
<bilford> Administrator Mode, bottom right
<bilford> then you can Enable, and change permissions
<lwizardl> where do i find the system settings i don't see it
<bilford> In the start menu
<bilford> I guess my advice is worthless, since Im using 6.06
<bilford> it's probably all different in 5.05
<lwizardl> i'm using 5.10
<bilford> I messed something up.  I keep getting an error:  Could not find mime type -  application/octet-stream
<bilford> how do I fix that
<erov> its in the start menu still wizard
<lwizardl> i see system but not a system settings in either system or ultilites
<jtmoney> Kawabunga! The traditional KDE Control Center has been replaced with KDE System Settings. This change is not part of KDE, but is unique to Kubuntu. The new interface is cleaner, faster, simpler and comes with improved usability features such as quick search.
<jtmoney> sweet
<jtmoney> oh wait, is that for 5.10?
<jtmoney> =(
<jtmoney> damn, what's new w/ dapper?
<erov> arghargh
<jtmoney> erov: pirate?
<erov> heh
<bilford> I need a Kubuntu Activation crack
<jtmoney_> haha
<crimsun> yeah, my Kubuntu expires. Anyone got a keygen?
<aseigo> you can use mine
<aseigo> F38484-JGJ3838383-GJDK282DJ389J-38438J3838DJD
<crimsun> sweet
<aseigo> damn things keep getting longer and longer every year
<stevekl> Hm, I'm having trouble adding a search keyword with firefox 1.5
<stevekl> can anyone help?
<bilford> lol
<stevekl> -oh nevermind
<jtmoney> hah, w/ flight 7... the boot-up screen is just like suse
<jtmoney> i'm sure it's a program... w/ the check cd, etc.
<bilford> you install from inside the Live version
* evilelf stabs ld
<evilelf> Grrrrr
<jtmoney> i got dapper-install-i386.iso
<evilelf> libdl.so.2 -> libdl-2.3.5.so
<evilelf> it's there damnit
<evilelf> GNIIIII
<CaBlGuY> anyone alive?
<shawkins> nah....
<CaBlGuY> okey..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> ever ripped a DVD in Ubuntu b4?
<evilelf> RTFM :)
<CaBlGuY> Huh?
* nikkiana peers around the room.
<nikkiana> I've got an issue... (Or more accurately, my fiance has an issue... He's just afraid of IRC...)
<evilelf> CaBlGuY, Read the fine manual.... and consult the google
<CaBlGuY> G thnaks a bunch elf..  :-|
<CaBlGuY> thanks even...
<nikkiana> I guess he tried to install the Java Run Time environment, somewhere halfway through the package manager crapped out and he hasn't been able to use the package manager since because it says something's using it but he can't seem to find a process that's using it.
<CaBlGuY> has he rebooted since it crashed?
<nikkiana> CaBlGuY: yes.
<nikkiana> hense the confusion.
<nikkiana> (and if i don't get him to shut up about it, i'm going to clobber him)
<CaBlGuY> ok, so, he need sto update his dev's on the command promt, and finish the install
<CaBlGuY> so, clobber him already, and get it overwith..  ;o)
<wasp_ems> where do i create icons on the desktop from??ie home etc..do i need to make a link via url etc?
<nikkiana> CaBlGuY: thanks, i'll give that a shot.
<CaBlGuY> wasp_ems,  not sure about that one, not created icons yet.. :p
<wasp_ems> :)
<CaBlGuY> yur welcome nikkiana  hope it works.. ;)
<CaBlGuY> anyway, bbl..
<nikkiana> CaBlGuY: i hope so too. :)
<CaBlGuY> *p00f*
<bojan> overall volume in my amaroK is too low (even with its volume @100 and my KMix @ 100), where in XMMS it is a lot better?  is there anything I can do about this? amaroK 1.3.8, breezy.
<bilford> well
<bilford> XMMS adjusts the system PCM volume
<bilford> Go to the Mixer
<bilford> raise PCM
<bilford> or you can adjust it with XMMS
<wasp_ems> ok i deleted desktop from my home file and now i cannot see any icons on my desktop..what can i do?
<erov> how did you delete it? rm command or did you drag it to trash somehow
<wasp_ems> i pressed shift delete
<wasp_ems> any ideas?
<Skrot> wasp_ems: I think KDE generates a new Desktop-dir when you restart KDE. But you won't get any custom desktop icons back (as they where in Desktop/)
<wasp_ems> Skrot: if it does not come back what can i do?
<Skrot> Not quite sure. You might have better luck asking in #kde
<wasp_ems> ok..thanx
<wasp_ems> how do u make files hidden?
<Snake[Away] > wasp_ems: put a dot before them
<Snake[Away] > before the file name
<wasp_ems> thanx
<Snake[Away] > yep
<wasp_ems> is it possible for me to get rid of the desktop icon in the home folder?
<Cyorxamp> is the next dapper Kubuntu still set for June 1st?
<fabioFx> any work with pgadmin3?
<fabioFx> in my kubuntu it dont open...
<erov> wasp_emu you might try seeing if you can set your Desktop directory to be elsewhere
<yuriy> Cyorxamp yeah
<wasp_ems> can anyone guide me through on how to install a bootsplash screen?
<jtmoney_> wow, flight 7 is even more solid
<jtmoney_> good job
<bilford> did you get the 200 updates
<jtmoney_> hah, yes
<jtmoney_> with the "!" just like you said
<jtmoney_> konversation is nice, i think i like it better than xchat
<jtmoney_> still favor gaim, however
<bilford> I like Konversation.  I never tried it until yesterday
<bilford> I only used Windows until last week
<wasp_ems> this is the page where it explains how to install a bootsplash screen..https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto can anyone help me with it?
<bilford> you can run Mirc in Wine
<bilford> but I like Konversation
<wasp_ems> anyone?
<jtmoney_> wow, krdc is nice too
<bilford> I dont know how
<jtmoney_> wasp_ems: i was looking at that earlier today
<jtmoney_> are you trying to add the package? it doesn't exist from what i can tell
<wasp_ems> jtmoney_: no not the package..i have the picture..just what exactly should i write in grub etc
<bilford> how to I access Windows computers on my network
<jtmoney_> bilford: smb://computername
<jtmoney_> in konqueror
<jtmoney_> smb://host/c$ works for me
<bilford> hm
<jtmoney_> ubuntuguide.org/com (forget) has something on it too
<jtmoney_> wasp_ems: one sec
<wasp_ems> jtmoney_: np
<jtmoney_> splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<jtmoney_> change 4 to whatever partition /boot is in
<wasp_ems> i dont get that
<jtmoney_> yeah, it implies /boot
<wasp_ems> i do not know in what partition it is in
<jtmoney_> (from what i've read)
<jtmoney_> type df
<jtmoney_> from konsole
<wasp_ems> ok
<jtmoney_> should say something like /dev/hda1 ... /
<wasp_ems> yes
<jtmoney_> 1 is the partition that kubuntu is on
<jtmoney_> so change it to (hd0,1)
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> then you probably don' have one, so it wouls be (hd0,1)/boot/brub/...
<HymnToLife> grub*
<wasp_ems> :S
<wasp_ems> it says /dev/hda2
<jtmoney_> ahh, dual booting?
<wasp_ems> yes
<jtmoney_> k, then 2 is your magic number
<jtmoney_> i'm gonna try it myself in a minute here
<HymnToLife> splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz <= then it should be like this
<wasp_ems> ok so i add that somewhere in the file and then run the cd command?
<jtmoney_> HymnToLife: i think you leave the /boot out of it for some strange reason
<jtmoney_> yeah, so sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jtmoney_> make the change
<jtmoney_> then sudo update-grub
<wasp_ems> oh this is to complicated
<wasp_ems> in which place do i put my pictures name..and where..dont i have to ie put it in the grub folder/
<bilford> maybe I need smb4k
<jtmoney_> wasp_ems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29
<jtmoney_> that might help you
<wasp_ems> ok i will check it..thanx
<jtmoney_> i like that flight 7 fixed the issue with my sound card automagically too heh
<ubuntu> tes
<lwizardl> if i have a rootfs file (complete linux install as an image how would i mount it so i coulld pull the files from it?
<jtmoney_> lwizardl: system settings, disk & filesystems
<jKl> any one can help me? my kubuntu won't read the hard drive device. what should I do? I'm a beginner in linux world :)
<lwizardl> jtmoney, can you explain more? i'm using ubuntu 5.10 with kde added
<lwizardl> this was what i tried "sudo mount -t reiserfs /home/user/Desktop/Wiz/Console_Stuff/xbox_webserver_hdd_backup/E/rootfs /home/user/Desktop/xb-ws -o loop"
<joel> hey, room.
<jtmoney_> yeah, click the k and then system settings
<jtmoney_> it's somewhat easier doing it that way
<joel> literally just installed Kubuntu dapper flight 7 from live cd.
<lwizardl> i don't have something called system settings
<joel> running adept right now.
<lwizardl> i have a system tab but not a setting inside
<joel> the only thing I did not select to update was the linux kernel.  this is because when I previously upgraded my system through apt-get, I lost my wireless access.
<joel> anybody have any ideas how I can "save" that setting?
<jtmoney_> lwizardl: sorry, are you running 5.10?
<jtmoney_> joel: linux-686?
<joel> 386.
<jtmoney_> the system is a 386?
<joel> though I have a 64-bit processor.
<joel> I previously went from kernel 19 to 22 via apt-get.
<lwizardl> jtmoney, yes
<joel> Flight 7 (downloaded yesterday) comes with 21, so 22 is available via adapt.  Before upgrading, I want to make sure I can keep my wireless connection.  Dig?
<joel> linux-imafe-2.6.15-22-386
<joel> image, i mean.
<poimen> how can I clean that without having to erase the entire folder I want to keep the latest packages???
<lwizardl> this was what i tried "sudo mount -t reiserfs /home/user/Desktop/Wiz/Console_Stuff/xbox_webserver_hdd_backup/E/rootfs /home/user/Desktop/xb-ws -o loop"
<ahmeni> poimen: clean what?
<lwizardl> anyone know what i need to do to be able to mount that file as a folder so i can backup my files from it
<joel> uh...
<poimen> ahmeni I am using dapper and I have been updating from rc1 every week or so I have about 1gb in my /var/cache/apt/packages
<poimen> how can I clean that without having to erase the entire folder I want to keep the latest packages???
<poimen> apt-get clean will erase them all
<joel> sudo cp?
<poimen> hum?
<joel> sudo cp.
<joel> do cp --help
<Snake__> poimen: what exactly do you want to do??
<Snake__> poimen: the older packages are erased as the new ones come in
<Snake__> iirc
<joel> try using a back-up program like Keep.
<joel> maybe.
<Snake__> Hmm I may have been wrong..
<poimen> Snake : that is not like that at lest in my machine I have all the old packages
<Snake__> poimen: your correct, i apologize
<poimen> ;)
<Snake__> poimen: why not just rid them all?
<poimen> coz I have a slow connection here
<poimen> and when I have to re install I want to download the lest packages posible
<poimen> :)
<Snake__> All I can think is cp them to another folder (the ones you want)
<poimen> also sometimes I install kubuntu on friends pcs
<poimen> and and I dont want to download all things again :(
<joel> I know exactly what you mean.
<poimen> well looks like that I will have to do
<poimen> :(
<joel> that brings up an even better idea.  --slipstreaming.
<Snake__> Yea thats about all you can do, or just remove them 1 by 1
<joel> what if you could package the updates onto an install or live CD, instead of just onto a system?
<poimen> but I was thinking that I can erase them all and download the new packages ass soon dapper get stable
<Snake__> poimen: sudo rm oldversion0.1.deb oldversion0.2.deb etc
<Snake__> then you can choose what to remove and what to keep
<poimen> true
<poimen> nah I think I will erase all the C**p because I forgot I was using unstable and that most of the packges are going to be updates in the final install cd
<Snake__> joel: once the OS is released, the repos dont change.
<EvilIdler> The simple solution is to use ls to list sorted by date, filter out anything older than a specific date and pipe to rm -f
<poimen> wow
<EvilIdler> cp, awk manpages :)
<EvilIdler> Might actually get away with just cp. It has a lot of options.
<poimen> that was good thinking :D
<EvilIdler> I get intravenous /bin/sh :P
<joel> well... yeah.
<poimen> Evilidler I will do that that is easy
<Snake__> joel: so slipstreaming is generally worthless. Also you IF you built your own packages (say for... lyriclib1.4.deb and amarok1.4beta.deb) then just burn the debs along with the disk. Once your system is running "sudo dpkg -i all.deb your.deb debs.deb get.deb listed.deb here.deb" bam, instant upgrade.
<ahmeni> there's a better way to do it with find
<EvilIdler> Yeah, find is a good idea
<EvilIdler> If you have a LOT of files, xargs might be needed, too, but find alone could do it
<poimen> 1gb or old crap
* Snake__ plays with his new phone :)
<poimen> of*
<joel> I know nothing of this "find" you speak of.
<joel> Snake, what kind of phone.
<EvilIdler> There's always more than one way to do it on the command line ;)
<Snake__> joel: Audiovox Snapper (with virgiin mobile)
<joel> cdma.
<Snake__> cdma?
<joel> Virgin is cdma network.
<Snake__> mmm okiedokie! :P
<joel> you don't use a sim card, right?
<Snake__> No
<joel> there you go.
<Snake__> Yea I dont know anything about cells or their network, I just use the phones and call.
<poimen> be back laters
<poimen> thankx
<joel> GSM uses sim cards.  my phome just broke today.  Since I had a backup phone, I just switched my sim card.
<joel> no need to call my carrier.  no upgrade issues.  nothing.
<ahmeni> argh! he leaves just as i figure it out
<ahmeni> find -mtime +<number of days> | xargs rm
<erov> anyone use amaroK in here? (ive already asked the amaroK channel they are sleeping)
<EvilIdler> ahmeni: Almost the same I came up with :)
<ahmeni> and doesn't work as expected
<ahmeni> as the packages are dated from their serverside modification times, not when they're downloaded :\
<EvilIdler> ahmeni: I'd use -daytime to count from now, and -ctime for last modified (and a negative number)
<EvilIdler> Play around with it, and you could end up with a script worthy of bundling in a distro ;)
<ahmeni> yeah, ctime might work better
<ahmeni> I wrote one a long time ago when I used Gentoo to clean up old /usr/portage/distfiles
<EvilIdler> ahmeni: One thing that affects whether atime, ctime or mtime is used is the filesystem. Not all actually support each as a separate entity
<ahmeni> yeah, i mount my reiserfs with noatime
<EvilIdler> I usually choose door #3: I have 3Mbit download and a uni close by :)
<frank_> can anyone who has the flash plugin working in konqueror check if they can make google videos play? I get only sound from them
<conte> Can anyone help me with wireless card woes? I have a pci card, the driver is set up, it says it works out-of-the-box on the wiki but for some reason I can't get an IP address (dhcp)
<conte> frank_: sorry,  don't have flash plugin here at work :{
<frank_> conte: ok, no problem
<_conte> whoops I disconnected by accident, did anyone say anything about the wireless issue im having?
<bilford> no
<bilford> how does anyone make money in the Linux community
<bilford> if you design software, it's all free
<bimberi> bilford: by selling services based around the software - eg. support, customisation
<Phoenix92x> hi, could anyone help me get WPA working on my kubuntu dell D610 latitude notebook? I already have wireless working I just dont see wpa support anywhere
<yuriy> how do i get aptitude to ignore a broken package
<EvilIdler> Thunderbird is suddenly broken for me - segfaulting somewhere in the script that actually starts it
<ngh55> hi my kubuntu fellows =)
<ngh55> again me with some problems of course hehe
<ngh55> when i download something wit apt-ge -d , where the file gest downloaded? I cant seem to find it
<ngh55> anyone plese?
<ngh55> please
<NoUse> ngh55 it gets install automatically, what do you need the file for?
<NoUse> ngh55 either way, it goes to /var/cache/apt/archive
<ngh55> well, mainly because im moving home and will not have internet cnnection there
<ngh55> thnx
<ngh55> omg, every single app I have downloaded si there, cool
<ngh55> thnx a lot
<NoUse> ngh55 np
<ngh55> ok, in the future, if I want to install something from cache, it will do it automatically? with all dependencies?
<ngh55> not cache, I meant supposing I burn all those files to cd
<NoUse> ngh55 if you burn them to CD, copy them to /var/cache/apt/archive
<ngh55> I c, then apt-get will look for them there first I assume
<NoUse> ngh55 yes
<ngh55> great, thnx
<ngh55> NoUse: what apps you recomend? like kde improvements for example
<ngh55> nevermind, thnx again
<jtmoney> hey guys, how do i list multiple WAPs under /etc/network/interfaces so i can take my laptop on campus and have it automatically connect?
<_sane> got a prob and need some help if any ones got a min?
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<_sane> just install firefox 1.5.0.3 from bin and it needed libstdc++ installed to run, after installing libstdc++ no gnome based apps will work they crash out
<_sane> tryed removing libstdc++ but no luck
<Hobbsee> ick.  breezy or dapper?
<_sane> sorry to say I don't know
<_sane> its off the 5.10 cd that they send out when you reqest them
<_sane> just looked its dapper
<KDEfanboy> how do you login to fireflier?
<graft> hi - anyone here use kttsd?
<KDEfanboy> graft: yea with festival
<graft> KDEfanboy: ah cool... um
<graft> i have this weird problem where it says there's no kcontrol module for it
<graft> and i dunno what to do about it
<graft> it makes it impossible to configure
<graft> i built it from source and still no luck
<KDEfanboy> hmm i've never had that problem
<graft> you're on breezy, i take it?
<KDEfanboy> no dapper
<graft> hrm. and you installed out of the repos?
<graft> this is bizarre...
<graft> maybe i just need to restart KDE? that doesn't make sense..
<bilford> test
<n3storm> hi
<unix_infidel> does kubuntu ship with dmix set?
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<lwizardl> i'm trying to mount a fat32 usb drive in kubuntu 5.10 can someone help me
<raf> hello all
<raf> I need to connect to a VPN but I don't   know what client is the best
<raf> I did try kvpnc, but it has several options that I can't configure
<raf> I mean, I have just the IP of the VPN server, my username and my password, nothing more
<macd> raf: Id say you need a bit more information, before you can find a client that suits your needs
<raf> macd: more information about what? about my VPN?
<macd> yes,
<raf> I configured my VPN at  work, now I need to access it in my home,
<raf> I mean, I could have all the information I need, what info I need?
<macd> then youll need to find a client that supports you VPNs protocol and authentication schema
<raf> my VPN it's a PPTP with 128 bits
<raf> do you know a client that fits my needs?
<raf> Kvpnc doesn't work for me, I don't know what
<macd> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<macd> I think that would work fine, there is some debian specifi documentation as well, you could also check and see if that is in the repositories.
<macd> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<raf> macd: ooook :D I'm going to try that
<raf> macd: thanks
<macd> np
<texjoachim> hi!
<texjoachim> can anyone here help me with a printing problem?
<zigy> hi
<zigy> i have no sound in kde
<zigy> strange, i never had this problem before
<hastesaver> !sound <-- tried it?
<ubotu> hastesaver: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hastesaver> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Hobbsee> zigy: is everything unmuted in alsamixer?  and dapper, breezy?
<zigy> Hobbsee, i have two sound cards, how can i switch alsa to use second one?
<zigy> it's dapper
<Hobbsee> oh...a complicated sound problem...crimsun to the rescue, wherever he is...
<zigy> :/
<Hobbsee> (anything beyond "unmute all the different bits" usually qualifies as complicated :P )
<hastesaver> zigy, try #ubuntu+1 (both appropriate because it's Dapper, and because crimsun is there :)
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Does anyone useing kontact here?
<apokryphos> yes
<MrFaber> apokryphos: Dapper?
<apokryphos> sure
<MrFaber> apokryphos: Are you able to import messages?
<apokryphos> I haven't tried, I've been using Kontact for ages
<MrFaber> apokryphos: I have thunderbird installed but the import messages button is greyed out
<MrFaber> and without import no kontact
<MrFaber> maybe it is greyed out because thunderbird ist called mozilla-thunderbird in ubuntu
<apokryphos> try ask in #kde
<MrFaber> ok
<Kream> hi, I'm using breezy and am trying to get one of my users to be able to sudo despite the fact that I have put them in visudo
<flai> does anybody knows if theres any bug installing flashplugin-nonfree behind a proxy???????
<Kream> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/lFXDdu96.html
<flai> i've already turned wgetrc proxy option on but it seems not to work anyway
<Kream> can someone tell me what I should do ?
<Kream> cp_lab@salamat:~$ sudo -l
<Kream> User cp_lab may run the following commands on this host:
<Kream>     (All) ALL
<Kream> BUGGER
<Kream> it's case sensitive
* Kream feels foolish
<Kream> ah well
<Kream> live and learn
<slow-motion> hallo
<Xemanth^^^> i wonder what causes this: in under heavy cpu usage like kernel compiling mouse starts to jump... im using acer 5024wlmi with breezy, mouse is MX518
<Xemanth^^^> kde 3.5.2
<Xemanth^^^> any ideas
<Xemanth^^^> ?
<visik7> acer
<visik7> ...
<Xemanth^^^> :D
<Xemanth^^^> brb i'll try compiling latest kernel ->
<kakalto> is it possible to get japanese input in irssi?
<johannes__> hi
<johannes__> i am looking for a mobile that works out of the box with kontact
<johannes__> synchronization
<johannes__> dont care if older or newer
<apokryphos> johannes__: #kontact
<johannes__> apokryphos thx i didnt know there is a channel
<johannes__> whats your best karamba application?
<johannes__> whats worth trying out?
<klerfayt> where is root terminal in kubuntu?
<klerfayt> is it like ksedu konsole ?
<kakalto> they hide it, aye.
<kakalto> you mean kdesu konsole?
<kakalto> that would work.
<klerfayt> well I need root terminal to type in echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<kakalto> ah, that trick :)
<h3sp4wn> press session new root shell
<slow-motion> bye
<klerfayt> thanks it worked
<psyke83> hi, when I run opengl apps there's terrible vsync problems. If I use "vblank_mode=3 app" then it works perfectly, however, I can't get it to work using driconf or /etc/environment, I always have to set the variable each time I run an app. What could be the problem? I'm using the i810 driver and Xorg 7.0
<joel> hello, room.
<joel> I'm back.
<joel> anybody home?
<joel> echo!!!
<nolte> si
<joel>                                                                echo...
<joel> question.  I'm running adept right now.  kubuntu-desktop is listed as ready to be removed.  However, it also reads "It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are not desired."   Why don't I believe it?
<Chryseus> kubuntu-desktop is just metapackage to install kde nicely.. you can safely remove it
<joel> HA!!! I'm still scared.
<kakalto> metapackage just depends on all the other stuff, but if you remove it, it actually does nothing, does it?
<kakalto> *doesn't it
<Chryseus> it just install many other packages
<kakalto> in other words, yeah
<Chryseus> joel: if you get long list of K starting packages.. then start to worry.. otherwise just uninstall it :P
<joel> okay...
<psyke83> hi, can someone tell me: if you put a variable in /etc/environment, shouldn't it take effect in your session? Let's say I set LIBGL_DEBUG="verbose", and when I log in and run glxgears, I see no debug output, but "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxgears" does - what's wrong?
<Xemanth^> ati is trying to piss my eye
<Xemanth^> http://pastebin.com/722182
<Xemanth^> but jumpy mouse problem is fixed now =)
<evert_> hello all
<evert_> how can i take a screenshot in kubuntu (in windows it was printscreen... )
<apokryphos> evert_: alt+f2 -> ksnapshot
<_rince_> g-day :)
<Hobbsee> gday _rince_
<nagyv> Is here someone who could help me to set up apache2 for developmnet? I would like to constraint in to localhost, and add virtualhosts to is. I already changed the ports.conf to Listen localhost:80. I this enough for the first?
<nagyv> fot the virtualhost: I added one under sites-availabe and symliked it to sites-enabled. I also added the name to my hosts file, but I can not see it.
<nagyv> it works. I forget to reload the config files! Stupid one!
<evert_> I get an error with KaudioCreator , that he didn't found the mp3 codecs .. but i'm able to play mp3's
<evert_> does somebody know the package i'm missing ?
<cfraz89> maybe lame
<evert_> i missed lame , i'm installing it :) thx for the hint
<cfraz89> np
<evert_> How can i delete music from my mp3 player , he says i don't have permission ...
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<omega> Hi.
<evert_> huh ?
<evert_> why show the restricted list ? :s
<Hobbsee> sorry, i was just lookign for that..
<omega> My display settings panel in KDE is broken and I don' t know how to fix it. It used to look like this; http://tinyurl.com/eta5c but now it looks like this;  http://tinyurl.com/zovp4
<omega> All I think I did was install the nvidia graphics driver.
<Xemanth^> does ati have issues with 2.6.16 kernels ? has somebody else noticed ?
<Xemanth^> with issue i mean, ati propryshitsu driver doesn't compile fglrx :|
<JavaGeek> hello
<HymnToLife> !tell JavaGeek about hello
<frood_wrk> I'm having trouble with Nvidia drivers on X. I downloaded and compiled the new drivers, Got X to run. I'm using it right now. The problem is that when I reboot the Nvidia Kernel drivers revert back to a previous version and X won't run. How can I make the drivers take so I don't have to recompile them every time I want to run X?
<JavaGeek> does someone know if Flight8 will include Sun's java packages, just as ubuntu does?
<mth`MAW> hi there
<frood_wrk> Does anyone know where automatix installs firefox to? My firefox shortcut no longer works
<mth`MAW> frood_wrk: what happens typing fireofx in konsole?
<tailor> my firefox is in /opt/firefox
<arnau> hello. I have a problem with text files with non-ASCII characters. I have kubuntu dapper. I have a file called kk with the word "Topologa". If I do cat kk, I have Topolog. Somebody knows what happen?
<arnau> If I make "file kk", I have "kk: ISO-8859 text".
<frood_wrk> mth`MAW: Command not found.
<_frank> somebody knows automatiKs ???
<arnau> The "correct" text files are "UTF-8 Unicode text". So my question is: how can I transform a ISO-8859 file into a UTF-8 Unicode text file?
<mth`MAW> frood_wrk: that sucks
<mth`MAW> Then I do not have any idea, WHAT automatix did!
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<mth`MAW> Take look on the automatix project page!
<frood_wrk> mth`MAW: It installed it to my home directory.
<mth`MAW> okay... is there a dir called mozilla or something?
<frood_wrk> And it messed up my Nvidia driver settings. Every time I reboot I have to recompile them to get X to run.
<mth`MAW> ...
<_frank> I have a prablem with automatiKs. I select what I want, but he dont start to install ??????
<mth`MAW> wtf is going there?
<frood_wrk> There is a directory called  firefox in my home directory that has 1.5.03 in it.
<mth`MAW> there is the binary
<mth`MAW> inside
<mth`MAW> (hopefully)
<tailor> @_frank: leave the window which asks to click onto the close button open - just click once
<tailor> while using automatiks I closed the window each time at the beginning and also wondered why it wouldn't start...
<frood_wrk> Well, there is a binary file in it.
<frood_wrk> I have to run firefox by clicking on the firefox.sh script though.
<frood_wrk> clicking the binary doesn't do much.
<_frank> Can you speak german ?
<tailor> yep
<_frank> sags auf deutsch
<tailor> da war so ein fenster kurz bevor der eigentlich installieren wollte, das wollte von mir, dass ich auf das X oben rechts klicke... das fenster ist davon nicht zu gegangen, hat aber anscheinend eine nachricht an das hauptfenster gesendet. ich habe immer nachdem ich einmal draufgeklickt habe, nochmal draufgeklickt, um das fenster zu schlieen
<mth`MAW> frood_wrk: So it works... somehow?!
<tailor> hab dann mal das fenster offen gelassen, dann hats geklappt, der braucht nur ein paar sekunden, bis er anfngt, in denen man das fenster nicht schlieen sollte
<mth`MAW> And what do we learn frood_wrk?
<mth`MAW> [2006-05-17 16:23:37]  <ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<mth`MAW> ;)
<raerklegler> Does anyone know why the 2.16.15-21-386 kernel headers are missing in the repos?
<_frank> aber ich lass das fenster ja offen und es funzt trotzdem nich
<frood_wrk> mth`MAW:  Not to run Automatix because it sucks?
<tailor> bei mir hat ers gemacht, k.A.
<_frank> der statusbalken rhrt sich nicht
<tailor> sometimes automatiKs seems really a bit 'ungood'...
<tailor> i've let automatiks install my firefox but afterwards i did it on my own
<EvilIdler> I wouldn't use anything that overwrites the areas where the regular package management puts its files.
<tailor> and after installing the win32-codecs i got totem on my computer... right with half of the rest of gnome :-))
<EvilIdler> Automatix would have to use /usr/local/ to be safe
<_frank> Is easyubuntu better than automatiKs ?
<tailor> what are you planning to install?
<raerklegler> Does anyone know why the 2.16.15-21-386 kernel headers are missing in the repos?
<_frank> codecs usw
<tailor> for multimedia purposes mplayer is a really goood program which afaik is not supported by automatiks
<noteventime> !xg
<ubotu> noteventime: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<EvilIdler> Xine works perfectly well for me.
<noteventime> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<mth`MAW> frood_wrk: Personally I DO NOT HAVE ANY expirience with automatix.
<mth`MAW> So I prefer to edit my sources.lst by hand ;)
<DeadS0ul1`> I have ice cream!
<mth`MAW> Anybody knows something about making nsv-stream from my webcam with ubuntu?
<xwolf-> where can i find KDE themes?
<[WoS] Pnut> www.kde-look.org
<[WoS] Pnut> lots of them there
<xwolf-> thanks
<[WoS] Pnut> np ^^
<mth`MAW> Ah I see... that is the level of this chat ;)
<[WoS] Pnut> anyone running dapper?
<mth`MAW> a personified "google" ;)
<Hobbsee> [WoS] Pnut: yes
<[WoS] Pnut> lol
<mth`MAW> I do at work
<mth`MAW> not at home...
<[WoS] Pnut> me too at work...and at home...
<Hobbsee> mth`MAW: not really - just there arent a lot of people around here...
<Hobbsee> sometime's its very busy, sometimes it's quiet
<[WoS] Pnut> but i have probs with ndiswrapper and a linksys broadcom based wireless pcmcia card
<Hobbsee> [WoS] Pnut: what's the ndiswrapper problem?
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper.ko not found?
<[WoS] Pnut> anyone got any info on how to make the wpc54g work
<mth`MAW> Writing my exame on my computer ... I just do not want to risk the posibility, that something want work after updating ;)
<Hobbsee> or no module ndiswrapper?
<[WoS] Pnut> i installed the module
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<[WoS] Pnut> and -m'd it
<[WoS] Pnut> then modprobed it
<Hobbsee> see if there's anything on there ^ about your specic card
<Hobbsee> yep, and?
<simp> hello, question, is there anything like ctrl+alt+del ? i remmember it was something from console/terminal/(ctrl+alt+F1/2/3...)
<[WoS] Pnut> then lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<[WoS] Pnut> and its found
<[WoS] Pnut> so i then loaded the driver for my card.
<Hobbsee> yep...and?
<[WoS] Pnut> and the driver is found. present and hardware present
<simp> but no network found?
<[WoS] Pnut> but i cant make it connect to my damn wireless network
<[WoS] Pnut> lol
<simp> same here
<theverant> what's your guys opinion on minimum hardware for kubuntu?
<simp> in the install there was a way ;)
<[WoS] Pnut> a way to make it work?
<simp> you had a chance of pressinf keys... and one option was minimal hardware
<Hobbsee> [WoS] Pnut: install knetworkmanager :P
<simp> it doesn't work
<simp> i have it
<Hobbsee> theverant: er...what hardware are you talking about?
<[WoS] Pnut> lol sure doesnt
<simp> no help from it
<[WoS] Pnut> nor wifi radar or anything else i triedc
<simp> yeap...
<Hobbsee> [WoS] Pnut: wlassistant?
<theverant> Hobbsee - well, I have a job over the next two days refurbishing some donated systems for a non profit
<[WoS] Pnut> nope
<noteventime> simp, You need to delete the devices from /etc/network/interfaces
<[WoS] Pnut> nothing sees my wifi signal
<theverant> so I want to know if it will be worth while trying kubuntu on them
<Hobbsee> [WoS] Pnut: does it show in iwlist wlan0 scan?
<theverant> but I don't know what they are like yet
<simp> ok noteventime
<Hobbsee> theverant: it may well be - but you'd do better to try xubuntu on them...
<[WoS] Pnut> i had the card in during the os install and its recognized and eth0 alias wlan0
<Hobbsee> !xubuntu
<ubotu> well, xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<theverant> are there no posted minimum hardware specs for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> [WoS] Pnut: well, whichever interface it is :P
<theverant> I can't seem to find any
<Hobbsee> theverant: i'm pretty sure there are, like the gnome ones, on the wiki.
<Hobbsee> somewhere.
<Hobbsee> theverant: xfce's a lot faster than kde - so that may be a better bet...
<theverant> hahaha... somewhere
<bert> !mono
<ubotu> rumour has it, mono is implementation of .NET framework on linux.  For details http://www.go-mono.com
<theverant> nice answer :)
<[WoS] Pnut> i have them alled installed..for some reason i prefer the kde more than the others
<Hobbsee> theverant: i'm falling asleep a bit her,e and my brain's swimming from launchpad :P
<Hobbsee> and bits of wiki
<Hobbsee> and so i dont remember where everything is anymore
<Hobbsee> and dpkg and various other building commands, etc
* SlimG is away: Reallife
<Hobbsee> SlimG: kill that away message, please.
<SlimG> Hobbsee: Sorry :D
<Hobbsee> SlimG: :)
* SlimG is away: Back in 5 min.
* Hobbsee considers what to do about SlimG 
* Hobbsee beds, it being 1am here...
<smoosh> hi, there are a way for add a binary (or hexadecimal) char with bash, without using an hex editor?
<jpetso> I'm searching for a way to get suspend work again with Dapper, because it worked in Breezy
<davix> is there a way to capture a screen shot with video and not get a blue spot instead of the video?
<jpetso> which command does KLaptop call on suspending?
<davix> to capture the screen as it is
<davix> just dump it into a file
<kronoz> how do you bring up katapult? i can't remember
<jpetso> davix: this is because your graphics card's acceleration is on. if you find a way to turn it off, you can record it
<jpetso> davix: but I don't know how to do it
<davix> i see
<_rince_> smoosh: it has to be bash? otherwise i would suggest python
<rahab> @kronoz: i had to start it just once nd it kept running. then press alt+space
<kronoz> rahab, thanks
<_rince_> smoosh: just start the python interpreter and it works as a calculator :)
<kronoz> python rocks
<jpetso> how can you call suspend/hibernate from the command line in Ubuntu?
<rahab> @jpetso: check the scripts under /etc/acpi
<jpetso> rahab: ok, thanks
<_rince_> does anyone use kweather in dapper?
<kronoz> it does work with alot of motherboards though
<_rince_> nevermind dapper doesn't work in breezy neither
<kronoz> *doesn't
<jpetso> rahab: there aren't any scripts there, except events/sample.conf which is not what I'm looking for
<rahab> jpetso: mhh ok now im stuck too :)
<jpetso> rahab: no problem, thanks for trying
<kronoz> someone in ubuntu once told me how, jpesto
<rahab> jpetso: maybe i have these because of laptop-mode package
<kronoz> i can't remember how/who though
<jpetso> kronoz: :-D
<kronoz> jpesto, hbreezy/dapper?
<jpetso> kronoz: dapper
<kronoz> ask in #ubuntu+1, someone there will know
<jpetso> wait, I'll try out "echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep"
<jpetso> not sure why sleep is there now, I remember it being gone
<kronoz> is it possible to symlink across partitions?
<EvilIdler> Yes
<kronoz> eg, ln -sf ~/home/kronoz/foo ~/media/hda6/home/kronoz/bar ?
<kronoz> becuase i've been trying to and i can't make it wokr
<kronoz> is there a kde app that does symlinking?
<EvilIdler> No problem doing it here
<EvilIdler> Standing in my home directory, I did 'ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 gcc'
<kronoz> and /usr is on a different partition?
<EvilIdler> The root partition is an ext3 partition, and /home is JFS
<EvilIdler> Yep, /usr is under /
<kronoz> ok
<kronoz> i will try that
<kronoz> can it be done with directorys
<EvilIdler> Sure
<EvilIdler> Anything you like
<kronoz> and does the directory have to exist or will ln create one?
<EvilIdler> There's also another trick you can do to make 'soft backups' if the filesystem has support for it
<EvilIdler> ln -s <dir that exists> <name of link to create>
<EvilIdler> What packages do I need to install to compile themes and decorations for KDE?
<_rince_> kronoz: directories are nothing more than special files
<mhterres> hi
<_rince_> since everything is a file, even your devices
<EvilIdler> Very special indeed - files that you remove to wipe whole weeks of work :)
<kronoz> rince, the great unix philiosiphy :), EvilIdler, that worked, i was putting the dirs the wrong why round before, thanks
<EvilIdler> Yeah, getting the order right can be a problem
<_rince_> kronoz: exactly :)
<EvilIdler> But about that trick: There's something called the immutable flag.
<EvilIdler> Make a link, set the original file immutable. Now if you edit the link, the link turns into a real file, while the original stays intact.
<EvilIdler> Only works on ext2/ext3, as far as I've tested yet
<kOpter> Yello :)
<kOpter> I'm trying to find some manuals about katapult
<kOpter> But the man page, the berlios project page and the kubuntu wiki are pretty useless
<EvilIdler> Katapult is just a launcher dashboard, or something, isn't it?
<theverant> when installing kubuntu, is it possible to software RAID just a portion of two HDDs, or do you have to use the whoel drive?
<serkan_calis> hello people
<kronoz> hello serkan_calis
<serkan_calis> now i am trying to install amarok, and it wants me libmysqlclient15
<kronoz> serkan, apt-get -f install
<serkan_calis> but i ve learned that this package changed name to 15off
<serkan_calis> oo
<serkan_calis> ok lemme try
<serkan_calis> sama problem kronoz
<serkan_calis> same*
<kOpter> Evilldler -> Yeah.. but under mac you just press control and it starts.. but here I have to click it to run it
<kronoz> ok, sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<serkan_calis> amarok: Depends: libmysqlclient15 (>= 5.0.15-1) but it is not installable
<kOpter> Evilldler -> And I'v got no idea what it indexes
<kronoz> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<serkan_calis> omg so much package is this the only way kronoz
<kronoz> serkan, paste your sources.list
<kronoz> serkan, apt-cache search libmysqlclient
<EvilIdler> kOpter: The designers could use a UI designer on board, then ;)
<serkan_calis> libmysqlclient15-dev - mysql database development files
<serkan_calis> libmysqlclient15off - mysql database client library
<serkan_calis> 
<kronoz> serkan, apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev libmysqlclient15off; maybe?
<serkan_calis> i have 15off
<kronoz> install the -dev one
<serkan_calis> http://pastebin.com/722610 source list
<serkan_calis> ok i am installing it
<slow-motion> re
<kronoz> cya later
<danst>  hi, my konsole crashes when i shut down kde. not always but quite often, i am using an up to date system on my acer laptop. did so experience the same?
<uwo> hi all. how do i find out which program is using (blocking) my sound system?
<serkan_calis> ps aux could be
<crimsun> uwo: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<frood_wrk> I'm having some Nvidia driver problems. I've downloaded/compiled/installed the 1.0.8568 version of the driver but when I look at adept it wants to install the 1.0.7667 version of the nvidia-glx.
<uwo> crimsun:thnx
<frood_wrk> X won't load because the kernel module and the X driver version are incompatible.
<frood_wrk> What to do?
<frood_wrk> Should I remove the older version using adept?
<uwo> how do i kill the process that is using it (realplay.)?
<crimsun> frood_wrk: simply don't use nvidia-glx. If you installed 1.0-8568 yourself, it already has its own equivalent of nvidia-glx
<serkan_calis> oh there is no libmysqlclient15 package and still amarok wants it
<crimsun> uwo: pkill realplay
<crimsun> serkan_calis: in Dapper that would libmysqlclient15off
<serkan_calis> i have it crimsun
<frood_wrk> crimsun:  So, I should uninstall it?
<serkan_calis> and also 15off-dev package
<crimsun> frood_wrk: yes, but then you'll need to reinstall 1.0-8568
<frood_wrk> crimsun: That's fine. I've gotten pretty good at doing that.
<serkan_calis> what do you think about that crimsun , is there any idea
<crimsun> serkan_calis: on Dapper?
<serkan_calis> yeah
<frood_wrk> Should I also uninstall the nvidia-kernel-common 1.0.7667 package?
<crimsun> fr
<uwo> didn't help unfortunately, could it be because lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* gets me "WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev" ?
<crimsun> frood_wrk: you may need to, but then you'll need to reinstall 1.0-8568
<gaby> hy
<frood_wrk> crimsun: no problem. I can do that.
<crimsun> serkan_calis: apt-cache policy amarok
<gaby> how are you frood ??? :)
<serkan_calis> http://pastebin.com/722641 here crimsun
<frood_wrk> Gaby : I'm fine. How are you?
<frood_wrk> whois gaby
<frood_wrk> hehe. Whoops
<gaby> girls
<gaby> :)
<gaby> new
<frood_wrk> I'm new too. Look, I'm still shiny
<gaby> :)
<crimsun> serkan_calis: sec, I'm at work
<serkan_calis> ok
<frood_wrk> time to recompile those drivers. Ta.
<gaby> were you from frood?
<gaby> england?
<frood_wrk> Hardly.
<crimsun> serkan_calis: your cache seems to be out of date, since beta 3 packages are available according to the topic
<humbolt> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Generic-PCL_6_PCL_XL_Printer,pxlcolor] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<humbolt> I cannot install printers in kde
<humbolt> dapper
<serkan_calis> so crimsun do i have to find a repo?
<crimsun> serkan_calis: just update, then install amarok 1.4 beta 3
<serkan_calis> i update it 2 hours ago
<kOpter> Anyone know where I can find docs on Katapult?
<crimsun> serkan_calis: you're not using it: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta3.php
<crimsun> serkan_calis: note the actual repository url
<crimsun> uri, rather
<serkan_calis> ok crimsun i am trying it now
<Taya> hi, anyone can help me with adding some default language in kde?
<serkan_calis> ok crimsun it seems working, thanks alot
<crimsun> serkan_calis: np
<serkan_calis> this was hard and you solved it ,
<serkan_calis> thanks again
<Taya>  hi, anyone can help me with adding some default language in kde?
<Reon> Anyone here use dapper ? I need /usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 can someone please dcc me
<crimsun> wow. amarok 1.4 beta 3 kicks arse
<crimsun> (the last I used was 1.3.6 or thereabouts)
<tristanmike> haha
<iqon> how do i get my volume/mute buttons on my laptop to work?
<dergringo> iqon: what laptop?
<iqon> compaq presario x1000
<iqon> they were working in gnome
<Reon> Anyone here use dapper ? I need /usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 can someone please dcc me
<crimsun> just install libgcc1
<crimsun> (it should already be installed)
<crimsun> /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<santiago> hi there
<rahab> hey everybody, what irc-client do you guys prefer? is kvirc still the thing?
<axisme> i use konversation
<axisme> xchat a close second
<cyberboy> hello
<cyberboy> somebody here with some knowledge about cpu overclocking on linux ?
<rahab> im on konversation right now because it was already installed :)
<axisme> i like it
<sphere02> how do i configure cupsd.conf so an XP machine can print
<cyberboy> somebody?
<klerfayt> I like konversation cause it has OSD
<cyberboy> some die hard tweakers around?
<Dinofly> hello
<Dinofly> does anyone know if the Apple "Mighty Mouse" works on kubuntu ?
<xwolf-> is there a GUI rar (un)archiver?
<Dinofly> xwolf: if you install unrar-nonfree ark can unrar files
<Dinofly> but you can't create a rar archive
<xwolf-> right
<xwolf-> i installed unrar-free, Dinofly
<xwolf-> can't ark see that one?
<serkan_calis> is there any problem about last acpi packages
<xwolf-> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<cbo> hello all. Does someone know if i can launch text mode install from the livecd? or do i have to download 'install cd' instead?
<Dinofly> cbo: for dapper or breezy ?
<cbo> dinofly: dapper
<Dinofly> i think that the live cd is the only cd you need for dapper
<cbo> i'm trying livecd install (graphical) on a P3 800, 160Mb + swap, but it's almost unusable
<Dinofly> don't you have informations on how to launch text mode install at boot time ?
<cbo> i don't remember having see that
<Dinofly> i don't remember either, juste supposing ^^
<cbo> do i have to specify what swap partition to use or is it detected and used automatically?
<xwolf-> Dinofly i installed unrar-free then added a symlink from /usr/bin/unrar-free to /usr/bin/unrar... now Ark says there is an error when opening the package.
<Dinofly> xwolf-: the free and non-free versions of unrar does not take the same command line arguments
<Dinofly> it can't work like that
<cbo> i am wondering how is that it runs so slow, more than an hour to show an unusable qtpared and the cd driver working continuously
<Dinofly> cbo: i didn't use the last version of the cd so i can't help you
<Dinofly> i did a server install + apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<cbo> dinofly: thanks anyway
<xwolf-> Dinofly the command-line 'unrar-free -x archive.rar' is failing either... any ideas?
<Dinofly> hum i don't know... i use unrar-nonfree
<cbo> can i tell the live cd to use an specific partition as swap?
<uniq> xwolf-: i use p7zip to unzip rar files. 'apt-get install p7zip' (it's in the universe repository), then '7z x *.rar=
<cbo> i don't see any boot option about this, i think it's interesting
<humbolt> I cannot install any printer via kde kcontrol center!!!!
<humbolt> what can I do?
<uniq> err. make that '7z x *.rar'
<humbolt> it keeps telling me
<humbolt> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Generic-PCL_6_PCL_XL_Printer,pxlcolor] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<humbolt> for any driver!
<humbolt> even in system admin mode
<xwolf-> ok uniq, thanks.
<evert_> what's a good ssh server for ubuntu ? I need to set up a ssh connection to somebody others pc
<Seantater> evert_: Install openssh-server
<Seantater> evert_: It works perfect
<Seantater> evert_: I use it all the time] 
<uniq> humbolt: try 'sudo foomatic-cleanupdrivers'
<evert_> how can you install it ?
<evert_> *edit , how can you run it , it's already installed
<Seantater> evert_: Use synaptic or adept
<uniq> humbolt: that is executed in konsole, and then try again.
<Seantater> evert_: it runs in the backgorund, you don;t see it
<uniq> evert_: the server, or the client? - if you're making the connection to some other host, you want the client, which should be installed by default. 'ssh username@host.example.com'
<evert_> I'm using putty as a client
<evert_> so i'm searching a server
<humbolt> uniq: great! now the damn thing crashes, when I try to install a printer!
<humbolt> I had an endless number of lines like this one: stc_h.upp.xml has an empty command line, deleted!
<humbolt> I guess it just deleted all the drivers
<omega> Hello.
<Reon> I can't write to a new partition ??? Any ideas ?
<humbolt> uniq: any comment on this great success?
<humbolt> uniq: how do I get my drivers back?
<evert_> Wich ssh can i use pls ? I installend open-ssh server , but how can i start it ?
<uniq> humbolt: one second.. finding a link with more information for you.
<uniq> humbolt: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeprint/+bug/42965
<mzelem> Does anyone know what packages have to be installed in order to have the perl CPAN module build perl modules?
<humbolt> installing the following packages might have more chance of success: hp-ppd hpoj linuxprinting.org-ppds
<_rince_> evert_: the server starts automatically after install
<_rince_> evert_: otherwise us "/etc/init.d/sshd start"
<evert_> command not found
<_rince_> ah, it's /etc/init.d/ssh start
<evert_> get this error :  * OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)
<_rince_> o_O
<_rince_> worked out of the box here
<_rince_> maybe try "dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server"
<h3sp4wn> mzelem: It takes a bit of messing around to get working - Can you not just run cpan from sudo -i - It will go on about wanting to upgrade itself but it will work eventually
<mzelem> well, the problem is that I don't know what compilers and libraries need to be installed for it to build other modules
<evert_> when reconfiguring ssh server, i get the same error :s
<_rince_> then i's not installed completely and won't work that way
<evert_> it's installed with adept , both client and server of openssh
<_rince_> and without error?
<_rince_> stupid question, dpkg-reconfigre does nothing more than run postinstall
<evert_> yes without any error
<uniq> evert_: 'sudo mv /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run.BAK' maybe?
<_rince_> strange, because then dpkg-reconfigue should work
<uniq> evert_: and after that '/etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<stevekl> That reminds me...do any of you happen to know how to change KDM's login screen style?
<evert_> now it started without a problem , thx :)
<h3sp4wn> mzelem: It builds what it needs itself (and puts the modules into /usr/local/share/perl) it shouldn't need anything for pure perl modules but any modules with parts written in another language will need compilers etc for that language
<evert_> how can you connect to your own pc ? it's for testing it a bit before i use it for a remote pc
<_rince_> use localhost
<evert_> i'm getting errors with the ssh server
<evert_> * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                                                                                                                          Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<evert_> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<haren> Captain_Redbeard aer du haer?
<uniq> evert_: try: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow openssh-server'
<evert_> it works fine now , but now i'm trying to connect to a friend's pc ... but if i connect (with puppy) i get a console window ... but it stays empty
<evert_> even after 5 minutes there don't happens a thing
<sonic> Anyone here ever had problems with repppppppppeating kkkkkkkkkkeys?
<dergringo> ^^
<sonic> repeating keys
<sonic> I could be typing along and every so often my letters repeat (and it's nothing to do with the kepad getting jammed)
<Dinofly> when the batteries of my cordless keyboard are low it happens to me too :)
<sonic> :-) Along with this, other times the it misses keys altogether
<sonic> So words will come out with letters missing :-(
<sonic> It only started happening after switching to Kubuntu
<joe__> hello all
<iqon> has anyone successfully set up their volume up/down and mute keys in kde?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i've got a little problem with kubuntu/drapper : i can't the mouse's cursor :x
<GaiaX11> Which mouse is yours?
<GaiaX11> ubuntu?
<ubuntu> a standard ps2 mouse
<GaiaX11> reboot your system in a safe mode
<ubuntu> i can see the "waiting cursor" but not the "normal cursor"
<GaiaX11> Then enter in the nonX environment
<GaiaX11> sudo su
<GaiaX11> #
<marciofalvo> I just install debian3.1r2 and on start grub i have error 18, it is "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"
<marciofalvo> What can i do?
<GaiaX11> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> GaiaX11: oki, i'll try that
<ubuntu> but i think it's only a "kde style" problem
<GaiaX11> And then try to set up your mouse
<GaiaX11> ps2 etc...
<GaiaX11> Then after that
<GaiaX11> put:
<GaiaX11> startx
<ubuntu> i mean my mouse works but the " normal cursor" is invisible (i can see the "waiting cursor" when i launch an application)
<GaiaX11> and then go to the Xmode
<GaiaX11> And see what happens
<GaiaX11> And also, have a look in the cable mouse
<ubuntu> GaiaX11: hum... the mouse works, i just can't see the cursor
<GaiaX11> And see if it is rightly fit
<GaiaX11> Try to set up it again
<GaiaX11> or take a borrowed PS/2 mouse put there and reboot the machine
<GaiaX11> To see if it is a config problem
<GaiaX11> or if it is the mouse itself which has a mechanical problem
<ubuntu> GaiaX11: i repeat you that my mouse works, the problem come from kde cursor style
<Dinofly> GaiaX11: i think it's only the icon of the cursor that's missing
<marciofalvo> Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS.
<Leonin> Are there anyway to make the taskbar applications "squares" transparent?
<Leonin> They are greyish now. Wich doesnt look that good
<Dinofly> Leonin: it is already possible
<iqon> how do i get "input actions" (khotkeys) to work?
<GaiaX11> So. That's my advice if it does not help I do not know what to say more :-(
<Dinofly> in "appearance" select "for transparency"
<Dinofly> (it might be a different word but i'm using a french version)
<Leonin> Dino: Well yeah i know that but that only makes it "semi" transparent. The active applications still have a gray background.
<Dinofly> Leonin: on my config i have it all transparent
<Dinofly> you have to make your control panel transparent and your taskbar too
<Leonin> ok. Well I thought i did that. Maybe I missed the taskbar.
<Mars^> Hi all. I need some help. I need to connect to my server to run some kind of script for wiki. Kow can i connect to serv?
<Mars^> from console
<Leonin> Do i change that in the same place as control panel?
<dergringo> Mars^: what kind of server? Do you mean ssh connection?
<Dinofly> Leonin: in the "configure control panel" dialog box you have different sections on the left
<Mars^> http server
<Dinofly> Leonin: "appearance" => here you set your control panel transparent
<dergringo> Mars^: I think you need an ssh connection to get a script running
<Dinofly> Leonin: "taskbar" => here you make your taskbar transparent
<dergringo> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Leonin> Dinofly: Yeah I know. But the odd thing is that I dont have that option. At least i dont see it.
<Dinofly> in the "taskbar" section i have an "appearance" select box and i can select "for transparency" in it
<Leonin> Really odd. All I can change is the panel background. Maybe its becuase I havent upgraded KDE yet.
<Dinofly> the panel background is in another section of this dialog box
<Dinofly> select the very last option on the left of the dialog box
<Dinofly> it should be something like "taskbar", just below "appearance"
<Leonin> Well in that can I only change the "behavior" of the taskbar.
<Dinofly> Leonin: http://dinofly.planetemu.net/capture3.png
<Leonin> I feel stupid and lost =P
<edulix> hi !
<ncos> .
<edulix> I'm compiling kblogger but i'm stuck in the ./configure step
<Leonin> Ok. Odd thing is that I dont all those options. =/
<edulix> apparently I need to manually specify kde prefix for it
<Dinofly> hum, are you using breezy or dapper ?
<Leonin> breezy
<edulix> dapper
<Dinofly> i use dapper :)
<edulix> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<edulix> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Dinofly> sorry edulix i can't help
<edulix> oks =)
<Leonin> Ah. How stable is dapper?
<DaSkreech> Adept needs a changelog viewer :-(
<edulix> Leonin: it's quite good at stability in my experience
<Dinofly> Leonin: dapper is rock solid on my laptop
<Dinofly> more solid than my breezy experience
<apol> edulix: install kde-devel
<Leonin> ohh. Maybe I should try it tomorrow then. =)
<drkat> Question: Trying to use Cisco 350 Wifi Card. Now install went fine, did network install over wireless no problem. When system boots KWifiManager shows it is 'connected' but no local ip available? anything to do with ipv6?
<tof> hi, when I right clic on a ".zip" file in konq, I have an option "extract to". When it's a ".rar" file, I don't (instead I have 'add to archive..."). In the file association dialog, both are linked to Ark. How can I have the option to extract rar files without opening ark?
<apol> drkat: KWifiManager stinks
<apol> drkat: are you using dapper or breezy?
<drkat> apol: Suggestions? I dont normally use KDE
<drkat> whichever the latest image is
<joscha_> NetworkManager
<edulix> thanks apol I'll do that
<joscha_> rocks ;)
<apol> drkat: well, lastest stable image is breezy, lastest unstable image is dapper
<apol> ...
<drkat> breezy
<drkat> sorry Im not on the pc right
<drkat> now
<edulix> 34 mb to download! bah, that's only 40 seconds lol
<drkat> apol : Breezy
<apol> drkat: you can try doing it by console
<apol> drkat: I don't know if you have something like knetswitch there
<drkat> apol: yeah I was thinking that... ifconfig shows an ipv6 address on the wireless adapter
<drkat> but cant ping or resolve, and /etc/resolv.conf shows correct DNS servers
<doctormo> hello all
<doctormo> what is the script to enable gfx in xorg?
<apol> drkat: ipv6's is always shown
<apol> forget about it
<apol> you probably need the ipv4 one
<drkat> yeah I was thinkign that, thats why I asked orginally if there were any issues with wireless and ipv6
<apol> drkat: do you have iwconfig, iwlist,... commands?
<drkat> I may, I'll try them out, like I said im not at the pc, at work right now.
<drkat> iwconfig i'll google that
<mattl> lo.. if i run Thunderbird under KDE.. it should save my config in ~/.thunderbird/ right?
<Mars^> Hi. How can i ssh to serv if i have: ip 83.149.73.33 port 59184 ?
<ahmeni> Mars^: ssh -p port host
<derekS> also -l for login
<Mars^> thanks
<SlimG> anyone know how to turn off global away in Konversation?
<GeneralZod> SlimG:No idea, but try asking in #konversation :)
<khaije1> i'm having trouble w/ X forwarding via ssh, i've pasted output here http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/723314  -- please help, im stumped
<brandon_> does the transparency feature work? i'm changing the slider, but the windows aren't getting transparent
<khaije1> SlimG: isn't it ctrl-alt-a ?
<khaije1> brandon_:  what app are you talking about?
<brandon_> i've tried it in konq and a couple of others
<SlimG> khaije1: i've solved it by enetering identities, and unchecked "show away messages", but thanx anyway!
<paulvolk> Hello
<paulvolk> I have a dual boot system with windows and I was wondering if there is anyway I can go, from linux, and copy files from the windows side to the linux side?
<rob> cdr
<rob> mount the partition?
<kOpter> Yello, does anyone know where I can find docs on Katapult?
<rob> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katapult
<paulvolk> it is just I would like to copy my graphic files from windows to linux
<kOpter> I was looking more for docs like how can I assign it to a key, what does it index and why, etc...
<rob> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/somefolder
<apol> BTW, does anyone like Katapult?
<kOpter> I like quicksilver..
<kOpter> I hope I can tune Katapult the same way
<apol> bof...
<ahmeni> wow.. some script kiddes vandalized katapult's wiki :\
<kOpter> http://www.thekatapult.org.uk/ gives me a "Server not found"
<joscha_> katapult rocks
<XVampireX> Yeah, pretty much
<kOpter> Aha.. ALT-SPACE, CTRL^C Gives me the config panel..
<kOpter> Now I just need a keyboard wich has a working alt
<XVampireX> quicksilver?
<munzir> goldenear: hi ;)
<munzir> Hi, I need someone to help figuring out the reason why kde broke arabic as in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/11753, is it kde problem or kubuntu or what?
<kOpter> http://www.thekatapult.org.uk/ : It was inspired by Quicksilver for Mac OS X.
<XVampireX> That website was hacked
<kOpter> I see :)
<kOpter> I meant this site: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katapult
<Chousuke> Lamers.
<XVampireX> Ah, it's mac katapult, ok
<kOpter> No, katapult is linux Quicksilver :)
<XVampireX> quicksilver is mac katapult
<XVampireX> That's what I meant
<XVampireX> Quicksilver looks more comprehensive
<kOpter> It is.. it scans your email and documents and stuff
<Chousuke> Quicksilver is brilliant.
<DaSkreech> kOpter: Whats Quicksilver?
<Chousuke> It's the first application that ever made me really go "wow".
<DaSkreech> Quicksilver != spotlight?
<Chousuke> true.
<DaSkreech> Ok WIkipedia to the rescue!
<DaSkreech> Man I hate that site
<DaSkreech>  It's evil :-(
<munzir> goldenear: it seems our timetable is very hard to meet ;) I will not give hope and try to catch you again to try twinkle with you man
<kOpter> No it's not.. but I think quicksilver has a spotlight extension
<Chousuke> It does.
<Chousuke> I really hope Ubuntu gets something equal.
<Chousuke> They'll have a hard time doing any better, so equal will have to suffice :P
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: In what way?
<Chousuke> DaSkreech: in every way.
<kOpter> Spotlite like technology :)
<DaSkreech> Ah
<kOpter> Google desktopsearch :)
<munzir> Wow: if this is katapult site: http://wiki.thekatapult.org.uk/ then it's hacked?
<Chousuke> kOpter: I meant quicksilver.
<kOpter> yup
<Chousuke> spotlight isn't nearly as interesting.
<kOpter> Yeah, but it's''the same thing :)
<Chousuke> huh? no.
<Chousuke> :p
<kOpter> Spotligh and google desktop search?
<Chousuke> I'm confused.
<Chousuke> I'm not talking about spotlight.
<Chousuke> or desktop search
<kOpter> I was :)
<Chousuke> search is boring. I know where my stuff is.
<kOpter> True, but It's nice if katapult can find it
<Chousuke> Sure.
<Chousuke> But Katapult has the potential to do much, much more.
<kOpter> like?
<kOpter> I just see it like a fancy kicker
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: So let me get this right
<Chousuke> kOpter: katapult, at the moment, is a launcher.
<DaSkreech> quicksilver is a cross of spotlight and on the fly Automator?
<Chousuke> hmm
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: With no alternatives :(
<Chousuke> that's somewhat accurate.
<DaSkreech> Thats annoying
<kOpter> No, quicksilver is almost the same as katapult, but it has more extensions
<DaSkreech> If I have a file and a command with the same name I can't choose between the two
<Chousuke> DaSkreech: Why not? :p
<bilford> what does Katapult launch
<DaSkreech> The first one it finds I assume
<Chousuke> I suppose it launches anything you tell it to
<DaSkreech> I can't tell it that I want the next hit
<taupter> Riddell: ping
<Chousuke> DaSkreech: press down-arrow?
<Chousuke> that works in QS
<DaSkreech> I don't think that works
<DaSkreech>  Quick Check shows a no :)
<Chousuke> hm :/
<Chousuke> that's a bug.
<bilford> I start Katapult, and I see a slingshot
<Chousuke> :P
<bilford> what do I do next
<Chousuke> type
<kronoz> alt+space
<bilford> ok
<Chousuke> ah, right. :p
<kOpter>  Type console and press enter :)
<kOpter> Eh, I meant terminal
<bilford> cool
<DaSkreech> Bilford: just think of something and type
* Chousuke does the following things with Quicksilver: Open URLs, search web dictionaries/google, move files, open apps, control iTunes and some random stuff
<DaSkreech> I LUV the kcalc integration
<DaSkreech> Faster calculator is always better
<XVampireX> What do you think of Kommander?
<Chousuke> I especially love iTunes integration.
<Chousuke> Play/Stop/Next are probably my most used commands :P
<XVampireX> amaroK > iTunes
<Chousuke> along with a playlist browse trigger.
<DaSkreech> * > iTunes
<Chousuke> I agree.
<kOpter> Can you disable the fade.. its REALY slow..
<bilford> and whats the fastest way to pull up Katapult
<DaSkreech> Alt+space
<XVampireX> alt-space
<XVampireX> meh
<bilford> cool
<Chousuke> DaSkreech: but no other player on OS X is supported by QS :(
<kOpter> They definaly need a new icon :)
<kOpter> Chousuke> Like that's a surprise :)
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: Oh I have no problem with iTunes integration
<DaSkreech> I just don't like iTunes :)
<Chousuke> I don't like it either.
<DaSkreech> kOpter: You mean the slingshot?
<Chousuke> but I can't use other players with Quicksilver.
<kOpter> Yeah.. it's REALLY ugly :)
<DaSkreech> You should have seen it before :)
<Chousuke> besides... There are no other players for OS X ;P
<Chousuke> not ones worth mentioning at least.
<DaSkreech> vlc?
<DaSkreech> Though I'm not fond of that either
<bilford> Katapult even does calculations
<Chousuke> heh :P
<Chousuke> does it search google?
<bilford> I dont know
<Chousuke> hope they write lots of plugins for it.
<kOpter> yeah it does..
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: Better I hope they open up the plugin structure so anyone can write one :)
<DaSkreech> kOpter: how?
<kOpter> Wel.. sortof :X
<kOpter> If you type google.. it goes to google Quicksearch and searches for %s...
<kOpter> Which is about half what I want :)
<Chousuke> heh :p
<Chousuke> I defined a web search to a Japanese-Japanese dictionary for Quicksilver. It's pretty handy for me, as I study the language. :)
<MetaMorfoziS> basszameg a kurva let
<Chousuke> hm.
<DaSkreech> kOpter: Run that by me again?
<kOpter> DaSKreech: It doens't work..
<Chousuke> If that was hungarian, I think it wasn't very polite.
<genjix_> wtf, I just installed Kubuntu and when I go to network tab the window is so large the buttons at the bottom are cut off. maximising doesn't do much.
<genjix_> someone should sort that form out
<DaSkreech> Alt+Mouse drag
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<GeneralZod> genjix_:Press Alt+F2, type kcontrol
<genjix_> GeneralZod: the panel is so large you cant see the bottom
<GeneralZod> genjix_:Even in kcontrol?
<genjix_> GeneralZod: ohh ok
<genjix_> still I do think thats a pretty bad start for anyone that installs it
<GeneralZod> genjix_:kcontrol is the original KDE settings app; the new System Settings app is quite a lot buggier :)
<DaSkreech> GeneralZod: Agreed!
<genjix_> how can I unmask all the packages (what file is the one with comments in) - [long time since I last tried kubuntu] 
<DaSkreech> I don't understand all the code though so I don't jump in with my ideas
<DaSkreech> genjix_: Using Adept?
<kOpter> /etc/apt/sources.list
<genjix_> ok
<DaSkreech> Aww :-(
<DaSkreech> Adept is pretty cool at it
<DaSkreech> I love the adept interface except they took out the terminal
<DaSkreech> I just started using the tags thing the other day
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:There was a poll about kcontrol vs System Settings on the forums a while back: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170526
<kOpter> I think Synaptic is way better then Adept
<DaSkreech> kOpter: In what way?
<DaSkreech> Not arguing just want to know
<DaSkreech> Now I know how people feel when I say I hate kopete
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:I'm an absolute KDE whore, but even I prefer Synaptic to Adept at the moment :).  Adept is still very young, though, so I'm sure this will change :)
<khaije1> GeneralZod: i agree
<bilford> Konversation is underrated
<GeneralZod> GeneralZod:Adept seems buggier, and offers less features (no Locking Packages, downloading Changelogs, etc).
<bilford> I never heard about it until I installed Kubuntu the other day
<GeneralZod> Oops - I replied to myself :)
<DaSkreech> Changelogs :'(
<DaSkreech> man I miss Changelogs :)
<khaije1> bilford: i agree w/ that too :-)
<kOpter> I usually just use apt-get
<DaSkreech> khaije1: Bilford: could be worse you could be using kynaptic
<bilford> I dont know what that is
<DaSkreech> kOpter: I like Adept cause I can delte a program and  everything that depends on it
<bilford> Im new to Linux
<bilford> but Ive learned a lot in a week
<khaije1> DaSkreech: i did for a couple days when i first switched to ubuntu, it really gave me a bad impression
<kOpter> DaSkreech Adept just calls apt-get
<DaSkreech> khaije1: Oh lord kynaptic was bad
<DaSkreech> One application single handly made me stop using Kubuntu
<bilford> when you apt-get something that has dependencies, do those get installed too
<bilford> like in Adept
<bilford> apt-get install
<GeneralZod> bilford:Yep :)
<kOpter> Yeah, but why would your not want that?
<kOpter> Does KDE have something like Expose?
<GeneralZod> kOpter:kompose, but I think it might be software-only
<GeneralZod> kOpter:and therefore, slow :(
<bilford> what Linux features is Vista going to copy
<GeneralZod> kOpter:Although I hear that some of the later releases use the Composite X extension.
<kOpter> I can't run anything else then software here (intel chipset) so..
<kOpter> Installed kompose.. now to figure out how it works :)
<GeneralZod> kOpter:Hopefully kde4 will have some features that make use of XGL/ aiglx/ $DOMINANT_DESKTOP_ACCELERATION_TECHNOLOGY :)
<khaije1> monad/powershell <= bash
<GeneralZod> kOpter:Does the Intel chipset not have open-source DRI drivers?
<bilford> how do you see the Properties of "Start Menu" items?  when I right-click, it just opens the app
<khaije1> xgl-like features in vista were announced- after they were already debuted in linux, the list goes one
<bilford> so you can set shortcuts
<bilford> lol
<khaije1> bilford: right click the start menu
<khaije1> and pick
<bilford> I guess that only works if it's unlocked
<bilford> ok Menu Editor
<khaije1> bilford: i had a feeling i was missing something :-)
<bilford> I wonder why  that disappears when locked
<bilford> I dont see alt+Space in Katapult
<bilford> even though that works
<kOpter> Can someone tell me how kompose works?
<GeneralZod> kOpter:How do you mean?
<kOpter> I've got it running, but what key do I press to show all my windows?
<GeneralZod> kOpter:It's configurable; right-click on the system tray icon.  I had mine set to show all windows when I hit the bottom-right hand corner of the screen with the mouse pointer :)
<khaije1> anyone know who i should speak to about getting a hostname mask?
<kOpter> I can't find the config menu?
<GeneralZod> kOpter:Hang on; I'll install it again and take a look ...
<kOpter> Ah got it
<kOpter> Auch.. that WAY slow
<GeneralZod> kOpter:Yep; fraid so :(
<GeneralZod> kOpter:XGL on my nvidia 5200 was glorious, though ;)
<sonic> Anyone knkow anything about smp kernels and kubuntu?
<kOpter> Yeah.. but my ubuntu box has an onboard videocard.. so then I'd have to get a PCI NVidea card from somewhere
<GeneralZod> kOpter:That's a shame :/
<kOpter> Should be possible though.. some old gefore MX 4
<kOpter> Should be quick enough
<DaSkreech> khaije1: Monad is pretty neat
<khaije1> DaSkreech: i haven't played w/ it, but i'm wondering how this will affect linux tools since there is alway a give and take of ideas, microsoft is taking, but if they really get something right i'm sure it will get a free implimentation
<DaSkreech> khaije1: They have a few flaws like passing everything as an object
<DaSkreech> There are a lot of cool things
<khaije1> DaSkreech: but even that is a potential strength, i wonder if it will find real world adoption
<khaije1> DaSkreech: whats the coolest thing about it?
<DaSkreech> oh the thing film between GUI and real world people and the command line
<DaSkreech>  It's like an automator for admin and for JoeDon'tKnow
<Riddell> taupter: hi
<taupter> Riddell: Heh... I'm looking for libexscalibar to install amarok-14 but I found it. :) Sorry...
<taupter> Riddell: And thanks for packaging Amarok and Koffice. :)
<Riddell> groovy
<bilford> whats the best way, besides using QuickPar in Wine, to do par2 repairs
<bilford> easiest way, I mean
<ahmeni> Monad is what Unix Services for Windows should have been :\
<taupter> Riddell: One more thing
<bilford> what would be the command line to associate with par2 files to open them up in Wine'd QuickPar?
* DaSkreech dusts taupter's turtle neck
<taupter> Riddell: Cmake in dapper is 2.2.3 and so it's not suitable to develop kde4. I made a 2.4.1 package. If you want...
<taupter> DaSkreech: Huh?
<DaSkreech> taupter: One more thing?
* taupter is not an english native-speaker.
<Riddell> taupter: can you put it on revu?  we weren't allowed to put 2.4 into dapper but we can put it into edgy once that's open
<joscha_> taupter: i'm interesseted ;)
<taupter> Riddell: I'll find out how to put it on revu. I'm pretty new to Kubuntu (ex-mandriva user)
<taupter> joscha_: I can send it to you. DCC or e-mail?
<Riddell> taupter: come and join us in #kubuntu-devel if you want
<joscha_> taupter: email would be fine... joscha.arenz@arcor.de
<taupter> Riddell: Thanks, I'll do it. :)
<robotgeek> joscha_: hope you have good spam filterss, everything you say heere is logged
<joscha_> damn
<DaSkreech> Yep kompose is much slower than I recalled
<DaSkreech> hi apol
<DaSkreech> hi raphink
<raphink> hi DaSkreech
<apol> hi
<bilford> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/05/17/166245&from=rss
<bilford>  Sun Puts its Weight Behind Ubuntu Linux
<robotgeek> lets hope Sun is not too fat :)
<bilford> what do you mean
<wasp_ems> hi can someone tell me how to change my font color in the konsole..cause i cannot find where to do it?
<bilford> try Settings- Schema
<GeneralZod> wasp_ems:Settings->Configure Konsole->Schema should do it.
<GeneralZod> Too late :(
<wasp_ems> schema changes the colour of the backround..i want it to be transparent but with white fonts
<bilford> your way is better
<bilford> gives you more options
<bilford> do it GeneralZod's way
<wasp_ems> does anyone use k3b??
<bilford> yes
<wasp_ems> i want to know if i can make it use files from my network
<wasp_ems> cause it tells me it can only use local files
<GeneralZod> Night, all! :)
<wasp_ems> bilford: any ideas?
<bilford> yes
<bilford> you can
<wasp_ems> can u tell me how?
<bilford> do you have smb4k running
<wasp_ems> what is that?
<wasp_ems> samba?
<bilford> for Samba shares
<wasp_ems> i think so
<wasp_ems> well i can see the files on my network
<bilford> ok
<jarlath> Does the speech tool in Akregator work for anyone? I dont get any output.
<bilford> you mount it in a folder
<Taya> arch: so i have laptop ;) and lcd has some problems, very often on monitor appears message LCD STATUS (or smth like this) ON/OFF
<Taya> or LCD changed pr smth like this.
<bilford> wasp_ems: I forgot how I did it, but I associated one of the network computers to a folder in my  Home directory
<bilford> and that folder shows up in k3b
#kubuntu 2006-05-23
<ach> Taya: you mean xserver is working but sometimes you get those msg on your desktop?
<bilford> oh yeah
<Taya> yes
<bilford> wasp_ems:  open smb4k
<bilford> Go to Shares tab
<bilford> Thats where you set the folder
<ach> Taya: what happens when you switch to external monitor.  Do you get similar msgs?
<Taya> i don't have external monitor..
<bilford> you there?
<ach> Taya: press the button nevertheless ;)
<Taya> which button?
<ach> Taya: to switch to external monitor.
<Taya> nothing happens
<ach> Taya: shit.  Then no more ideas :(
<wasp_ems> ok can i remove conqueror and use another explorer for everything?
<Taya> i have seen it on other laptops too
<Taya> and on other LCD monitor too
<Taya> desktop
<ach> Taya:  mhmm, reading your problem
<Taya> and that desktop doesn't have any other monitor plug ..
<ach> Taya: where does it appear?  Next to systray?
<Taya> no in the center
<Taya> it's like when you make sound up/down, just some window, with alert, on whick you can't press, it appears for 1 sec
<ach> Taya: I remember no OSD msg about LCDs (and all desktop here have LCDs too)
<johnzulim> I installed Ubuntu Dapper and when trying to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it failed and is requiring me to run dpkg --configure -a' in order to fix the problem, but when doing so it says 'unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system.'
<johnzulim> Has anyone run into this?
<ach> Taya: write exact msg down and google.  Sorry, no better idea
<Taya> :(
<tentacle> When are you going to relase stabile Dapper ver.? Cause i am thinking about switching to it, but i am not sure is that good.
<Taya> can't se exact message. it dissapers so quick..
<johnzulim> Anyone?
<bilford> in KRename, how do you only replace the first occurrence of a string
<bilford> using regular  expressions
<Taya> a-ha
<Taya> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-bugs-dist&m=113874769231270&w=2
<johnzulim> I installed Ubuntu Dapper and when trying to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it failed and is requiring me to run dpkg --configure -a' in order to fix the problem, but when doing so it says 'unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system.'
<bilford> did you do  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ach> Taya: still happens with dapper?  Then better file a bug in lauchpad
<Taya> uhh, again?
<ach> Taya: you/someone else reported it already?
<johnzulim> I tried sudo apt-get and I sudo -s to root and tried to run the command it recommends in order to fix dpkg
<bilford> can you do a fresh install of Kubuntu
<johnzulim> Yes.
<bilford> thats usually best
<johnzulim> Oh sorry.. no. I only have Ubuntu.
<bilford> cant you do it in Synaptic
<Taya> no
<Taya> i mean today i reported already a bug..
<Taya> ;)
<ach> Taya: get used to it :)
<johnzulim> Never used Synaptic
<Taya> arch: http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2006/03/msg00188.html
<Taya> i see kmilo is running, but i can't kill it, and  it's not in my services..
<Taya> what's this kmilo?
<ach> Taya: laptop special keys support for KDE
<Taya> aha, and if i disable it, what will not work?
<Taya> i mean anymore
<ach> aptitude search kmilo (or adept) are your friends for such question ;)
<ach> Taya: Maybe some laptops buttons
<Taya> that's bad...
<Taya> i like synaptic much better ;)
<tentacle> Do you think that installing Dapper now (upgradeing) is a good decision?
<Taya> Usually this includes volume keys and other features. i don't want my volume buttons not to work anymore..
<jjesse> tentacle: on my laptop i'm not having any problems with it
<jjesse> beta 2 is really good
<bilford> is Flight 7  beta 2?
<bilford> tentacle: the official version is coming out in 2 weeks
<bilford> unless it's been delayed
<bilford> is Dapper still scheduled for June 1?
<bilford> Im using a fresh install of Kubuntu Dapper Flight 7, btw,  no problems
<ach> Taya: just try.  I'm not sure kmilo does anything when not configured ...
<Taya> ok, i removed kmilo, but it's still runing, and i cant kill it..:
<Taya> root@Taya:/usr/share/services/kded# ps ax |grep kmilo
<Taya>  9589 pts/3    R+     0:00 grep kmilo
<Taya> root@Taya:/usr/share/services/kded# kill -9 9589
<Taya> bash: kill: (9589) - No such process
<Taya> root@Taya:/usr/share/services/kded# ps ax |grep kmilo
<Taya>  9591 pts/3    R+     0:00 grep kmilo
<Taya> root@Taya:/usr/share/services/kded# kill -9 9591
<Taya> bash: kill: (9591) - No such process
<Taya> root@Taya:/usr/share/services/kded#
<bilford>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<ach> Taya: kmilo is a kded service
<ach> Taya: a shared lib loaded and executed by kded
<bilford> when I clickkk a link  in IRC, why does it take so long to load   Firefox, and then to load that page
<Taya> ach: an?
<Taya> and
<Taya> ?
<chowells> you are miss interpreting the results
<chowells> [23:32]  <Taya> root@Taya:/usr/share/services/kded# ps ax |grep kmilo
<chowells> [23:32]  <Taya> 9591 pts/3    R+     0:00 grep kmilo
<ach> system settings -> kde components
<chowells> process 9591 is the "grep kmilo"
<waspius> ok i have two questions..one has to do with konqueror and one with ktorrent
<waspius> both concern errors
<chowells> so it's no wonder you can't terminate it -- by the time the command finishes it's terminated anyway
<waspius> in relation to konqueror i got a error message that it crashed and caused signal 11(SIGSEGV)
<waspius> plus it freezes everything at some point
<waspius> and in relation to ktorrent i get the following eror:the tracker www... is down
<waspius> any help>
<ach> Taya: eh, when I disalbe kmilo, I don't get no longer OSD messages about brightness change :(
<Taya> ach> where? which one?
<Taya> ach: i think there will be more things disabled....;(
<ach> Taya: system settings -> kde components
<jjesse> 3.5.2 is the version being shipped in dapper correct?
<ach> Taya: yes I think you're right :(
<Taya> ach: i am there, and then?
<ach> Taya: lower right list box lists kmilo
<ach> Taya: you can start/stop it there and disable it's start on session login
<Taya> ok, when i go to system settingg>kde components there are:
<Taya> default applications, kde resources, service manager, session manager and spell checker
<Taya> an in none of them is kmilo
<ach> Taya: check service manager again (lower right)
<koroded> is there a quake3 deb for kubuntu?
<Taya> ach: you mean system services? it's not there too.
<chowells> Taya: what are you trying to achieve?
<Taya> ach: ok it's very late, it's 2:45 am i have to go to sleep.
<ach> Taya: np
<Taya> chowells - i want to shut down kmilo
<Taya> i will try tomorrow.
<chowells> You will lose stuff like your brightness change messages
<ach> chowells: getting rid of: http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2006/03/msg00188.html
<Taya> chowells: but i keep getting annying messages about my lcd mode on/off all the time
<chowells> Taya: ah. you have an asus laptop
<Taya> annoying
<Taya> yes i do
<chowells> that's my fault :(
<Taya> lucky me :)
<chowells> I need to fix that bug
<chowells> speak to me tomorrow and I should be able to help
<ach> chowells: cool.  My ASYS M6e misses OSD notification for volume up/down btw ;) ;)
<Taya> ok, i will try :)
<Taya> chowells, maybe you can help: when i press mute button (sound) it shoes hat it's motted but it's not.
<Taya> it's again asus laptop :)
<chowells> ach: press mute where? in kmix?
<chowells> I'm not on my asus laptop right now so I can't check the actual hardware
<chowells> ach: let me just remind me of it, it's a while since I wrote it :)
<Taya> ok, but this sound was nt working in any linux till now..
<ach> chowells: no Fn-F10
<chowells> ach: what should Fn-F10 do? mute or change up/down volume?
<Taya> ok, i have to go.. bye, an thanks to all , cu tomorrow
<ach> Taya sound is alsa business. Hotkeys is distro config stuff ;)
<ach> chowells: Hmm, good question symbols are not unique IMHO ...
<jjesse> can you set kmail up in a way like outlook where the new mail message content breifly appears in your taskbar?
<ach> chowells: but AFAIK, ubuntu 'fakes' laptop keys to every logical hotkey like mute,volup/down gives identical X11 keycode
<chowells> ach: I have an Asus S5, I think it has hardware volume controls. can't remember, I have a new laptop
<chowells> ach: I have to say I don't really understand how the ubuntu faking for X11 keycodes works. The way the KMilo ASUS plugin works is by parsing the /proc/acpi/asus directory
<ach> chowells: heh, in 'laptap and power' I see ibm thinkpad and Sony vaio, but no asus module
<chowells> ach: yes, the KMilo plugin doesn't have any configurable options
<chowells> ach: the asus one I mean
<wasp_ems> how can i mount my network files?
<chowells> ach: it'd be nice to not have the thinkpad and vaio if you don't have those machines though :(
<wasp_ems> i have made a connection through url to my desktop is that enough?
<chowells> ach: someone wrote a patch for volume stuff https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117260
<chowells> ach: i should try it and get it committed
<wasp_ems> anyone use ktorrent?
<ach> chowells: btw how does it work when two session are running on :0 and :1 and then kmilo will be triggered twice?
<chowells> ach: yes it should. But it will lead to the horribly efficient parsing of /proc for each instance of kmilo
<chowells> ach: inefficient, rather.
<ach> chowells: does not sound good.  Isn't there a call to determine if current session is active?
<chowells> ach: yes it would be nice to see if we could listen to ACPI events instead. What do you mean if the current session is active? The particular KDE session?
<ach> chowells: I mean: press Alt-F8  then :1 is active (assume a second session is running).  Alt-F7 :0 is active
<chowells> ach: I'm not sure if there's a way to tell
<ach> chowells: AFAIR ossi found something for kdm.  But don't remember details.  Too long ago :(
<ach> chowells: btw. dpkg -L hotkey-setup   show you what ubuntu is doing
<ach> chowells: and /usr/bin/acpi_fakekey  is generating the standardized X11 codes
<tomiboy> abend
<chowells> ach: yeah, I looked at acpi_fakekey a bit. Have to say I don't really kinow what X11 keycodes are or why they would be useful. Time for some googling
<ach> chowells: ah, stuff like this hotkey setup will be fore sure discussed in paris when the goal for edgy are formulated
<ach> chowells: kde will send 5 devs to it afaik.
<chowells> ach: yeah. The paris meeting sounds really interesting, I'd kind of like to go
<chowells> ach: yes, I think 5 names have been proposed
<chowells> maybe not to ubuntu yet.
<chowells> I think we're still deciding
<chowells> i have a job interview next week so I don't really know what's happening in my immediate future :)
<ach> chowells: good luck!!
<chowells> thanks :)
<ach> chowells: btw there a spec somewhere about this keycode business.  AFAIR ....
<crazy_penguin> 'night all
<chowells> ach: thanks, I will have a look. I've been out of doing stuff for a while due to university committments, looks like a lot has changed ;)
<ach> chowells: one has to has laptop spefic hack anyway so let's standadize the keycodes returned by the laptops.  The fixed keycodes allow the hotkey program be easyly preconfigured
<chowells> ach: yes, that would be useful
<visik7> anyone have compile amarok 1.4 for breezy ?
<visik7> got
<ach> chowells: yeah, but I don't get why the did not simply load the xdb map for a laptop (generating fake keycodes for hotkeys that only generate acpi/apm events)
* ach does not find the hotkey spec :(
<visik7> anyone using amarok from czessy ?
<ThaJeepJerk> howdy all, wondering if I'm not supposed to try compiling the kernel w/ gcc 4.0?
<ThaJeepJerk> rather it looks like all the applications are compiled w/ gcc 4.0 but the kernel was done w/ gcc 3.4
<ThaJeepJerk> and when I try compiling with 4.0 I get an error
<visik7> ThaJeepJerk: install gcc 3.4
<visik7> for kernel modules
<visik7> 3.4 is used for the kernel 'couse on some arch doesn't compile
<visik7> (the 4)
<ThaJeepJerk> alright, thanks
<koroded> can anyone tell me why my IP comes up as 169.254.98.69 when it should be 192.168.174.10, and was last reboot?
<ThaJeepJerk> koroded: are you using DHCP?
<koroded> yessir
<koroded> however, my router has a static assignment for this mac
<ThaJeepJerk> sounds like its not finding the DHCP server
<koroded> ok, I could understand that, but where does that IP come from then?
<ThaJeepJerk> automatic ip from the drivers on the discovery timeouut
<koroded> I see
<koroded> now it's starting to make sense :)
<ThaJeepJerk> thats how I guessed you had DHCP ;)
<koroded> ok, answer this then.  How is it that I'm online?
<koroded> and how come I can ssh from another box on my network to 192.168.174.10 and get this computer?
<koroded> hmm, perhaps, I can answer that second part.  My switch would have the MAC cached to the IP
<ThaJeepJerk> thats messed up
<lwizardl> whats a good newsgroup binaries downloader for linux?
<koroded> very :(
<ThaJeepJerk> when you run ifconfig the adpter matches?
<koroded> http://pastebin.com/723712
<koroded> have a look :)
<koroded> how can I tell it to try and get an IP again?
<ThaJeepJerk> your mac is 00:00:00:21:43:71?
<ThaJeepJerk> the system config app has a network setup tool
<koroded> system config app?
<koroded> I see
<koroded> am I still here?
<ThaJeepJerk> yep
<koroded> naw I died out
<koroded> this is weird, changing it manually to 192.168.174.10 makes it die.  All the settings are right and everything.  No matter what I do, if falls back to that 196 address, then it works
<koroded> I just set it manually, and when I clicked apply, it went back to 169.254.98.69 and changed the netmask
<koroded> :(
<koroded> I need a beer
<Seantater> koroded: is it connected to lan or WAN?
<Seantater> koroded: all 192 addresses are reserved for Local Networks, under routers, WAN takes everything else
<koroded> Seantater: it's on my home lan
<koroded> it worked before last reboot
<Seantater> koroded: odd --
<Seantater> koroded: sorry -- an alarm just went off
<Seantater> koroded: gtg
<koroded> indeed :S
<koroded> k
<guti> hola para poner las sources list
<DanTheMan25> just download amarok 1.4 but it doesn't have gstreamer, and it doesn't play MP3's with xine am i missing something?
<koroded> DanTheMan25: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<Bizzy> hey, i have an nforce4 motherboard, and i just cannot get sound to work on it under kubuntu
<KDEfanboy> what's the easiest way to get udev in my kernel?
<Bizzy> how hard will it be to upgrade flight 7 to release kubuntu 6.06 when it is released
<Samuli^> bizzym just do updates like you normally do.
<Bizzy> ahh
<Bizzy> cool
<Bizzy> also
<Bizzy> i managed to get the nforce4 audio driver to compile
<Bizzy> and to install
<Bizzy> but
<Bizzy> not work
<Bizzy> at all
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<derekS> anyone know how to play an mp3 from the command line (so i can set a cronjob)
<robotgeek> derekS: usually sing mpg321, i think
<robotgeek> derekS: also mplayer does commandline
<derekS> sing mpg321? or just mpg321?
<robotgeek> using, err
<derekS> haha :)
<derekS> thanks
<derekS> making an alarm for tomorrow morning :)
<derekS> going to wake up to iconz singing "Get F-ed Up"
<jefferson> houston, i got a problem
<jefferson> I need to know if theres any way, like --force to instal "something.sh"
<jefferson> on 64 bit
<jefferson> sorry
<jefferson> ill explain again
<jefferson> i have a 64 bit linux kubuntu
<jefferson> and i need to run "setup.sh", thats on the 32 bit architecture
<robotgeek> jefferson: hmm, it wont work unless you have a chroot
<cwheeler> hi I changed my vid card what do i run to configure X for new card?
<robotgeek> cwheeler, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cwheeler> thanks robotgeek
<raven> Anyone get Xgl running on Kubuntu drake?
<xtacocorex> frequency scaling question: i'm currently running fluxbox on my kubuntu breezy installation and the frequency scaling defaults to performance under cpufreqd in the default kernel, in kde it defaults to ondemand as i set it to be that
<xtacocorex> but i would like fluxbox to start up with the ondemand scaling governor
<xtacocorex> i can change the permission of /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor to allow non root writing, but i couldn't get an init script to do this for me on boo
<xtacocorex> boot, i mean, is that possible?
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: which init script
<xtacocorex> i wrote one to do the chmod command
<xtacocorex> but i didn't know which rc#.d folder i needed to link it to and what order
<cwheeler> how can i use single user mode in kubuntu? I need to install nvidia drivers w/o X running
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: i think /etc/init.d
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: also man update-rc.d
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: that's where i put the script
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: you may prefer to run it as a cronjob using @reboot
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: hmm, didn't think of that
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: any special format for the reboot cronjob, i've set up a couple for a certain tim
<robotgeek> @reboot /home/user/script.sh
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: i'd have to put that under the system cron wouldn't i
<jamie> How do I rebuild all packages in Kubuntu?
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: i totally forgot to do the update-rc.d command to let it know that i put in a new init script
<robotgeek> update-rc.d add something defaults
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: oh, so it wouldn't matter if i ran it?
<jamie> Is there a package in Kubuntu that would let me rebuild the system if I did a apt-get build-dep
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: i dont follow
<robotgeek> jamie: meaning?
<jamie> I want to rebuild the entire system.
<jamie> In Gentoo it's just emerge -e world.
<jamie> But I'm not sure how to do it on Kubuntu.
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: if i put an init script in /etc/init.d/ and then create my symlinks in the rc#.d folder i shouldn't have to run update-rc.d, correct?
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: the man page says that it creates the links for me automatically
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: doesn't matter, i think. you can also remove it using the same command
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: cool, i'll try the cron, but since it needs to be done as root, it should be a system cron instead of a personal cron
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: ah, okay. sudo crontab -e
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: any special spacing issues for this since it's reboot?
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: nope, just run "@reboot command" (it will be executed on startup)
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: thanks, sorry for the highly technical question
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: heh, it aint python :)
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: i asked on the forum a couple of hours ago, but there is no semi-advanced area so i stuck it in beginners and everyone passed over it
<jamie> Can kubuntu rebuild all packages using apt-get build-dep
<robotgeek> jamie: what do you mean by that? or what do you want to do?
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: i've only messed with python a couple of time
<jamie> Ok here's the deal.
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: thanks for the help
<jamie> I had to install kubuntu on another laptop since this one doesn't have a cdrom or a floppy drive.
<jamie> And it won't boot external.
<jamie> So
<jamie> I got the base install working on another laptop. I'm taking that hard drive out and putting it in the laptop that doesn't have any cdroms or floppy disks.
<jamie> I want to rebuild kubuntu to work with the "new" hardware.
<robotgeek> jamie: are they the same architecture?
<jamie> Yes.
<jamie> One's just a little faster.
<robotgeek> jamie: you should be able to do everything you need on that harddrive, and just put it in the other
<jamie> The faster one is a Toshiba and the one with no drives is a Dell Latitude LS.
<jamie> robotgeek: Ok.
<jamie> robotgeek: But just to answer the question, is there a way to rebuild the entire system once I'm booted into it?
<jamie> Or does Kubuntu force me to reinstall?
<robotgeek> jamie: do you mean compile?
<jamie> robotgeek: yeah.
<dlowell> My kubuntu system won't play mp3 or m4a files with any of the players but it plays wav sounds, any help?
<jamie> robotgeek: I would like to recompile all the packages on this box.
<jamie> dlowell: You need to get the codecs.
<robotgeek> jamie: sure, you can do that i think
<robotgeek> dlowell, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jamie> dlowell: I think it's on the ubuntu unoffical FAQ.
<jamie> robotgeek: Ok. How can I go about doing that?
<robotgeek> jamie: you mean compile everything from scratch?
<jamie> robotgeek: Yes.
<robotgeek> jamie: hmm, that aint possible (on kubuntu)
<jamie> robotgeek: Or is there a faster way then compiling everything from scratch.
<jamie> robotgeek: That's what I thought due to the package manager.
<robotgeek> jamie: you don't need to compile it from scratch.
<jamie> robotgeek: I know.  But I just wanted to know if it was possible.
<dlowell> anyone know how to restart the sound server in Konsole
<robotgeek> jamie: should be (they build these packgages, i just dont know how)
<jamie> Ok.
<jamie> robotgeek: I'll keep looking around.
<jamie> robotgeek: Thanks.
<jamie> dlowell: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<jamie> Well wait it's sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<jamie> My bad.
<jamie> I keep forgetting that Kubuntu uses sudo by default.
<kosh> making kubuntu work with new hardware does not involve recompling the system
<kosh> only the kernel would need to be replaced
<jamie> Ok.
<jamie> Right I figured that.
<jamie> So all I would need to do is reinstall the kernel?
<jamie> And that should detect the new hardware and life is good.
<kosh> well you should already be running the one that is default in kubuntu
<kosh> what hardware is not being detected and working?
<jamie> Right but if I installed the kernel on another system and I moved the hard drive to the system that I wanted to install on then I have to reinstall the kernel to detect the new hardware.
<kosh> nope
<kosh> it should just work
<jamie> I haven't moved the hard drive over to the other system yet.
<jamie> I just wanted to get some info before I did.
<jamie> Ok cool.
<kosh> I have been moving harddrives around for years and it works fine
<kosh> all hardware information is detected on startup and drivers loaded, they are not saved
<dlowell> it says the /etc/init.d/alsa restart is no such file or directory
<kosh> the only issue I know of is moving to a different processor arch
<dlowell> i'm running kubuntu
<dlowell> flight 7
<kosh> so if you installed x86 and try to stick it in a ppc box it won't work
<jamie> dlowell: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jamie> My bad.
<jamie> Yeah
<jamie> Ok I got you.
<jamie> The processors are the same so things should be fine.
<robotgeek> dlowell: you can also try it from Kmenu -> System Settings -> Sounds
<jamie> Yeah the arch is the same.
<jamie> I understand that's not possible.
<jamie> Well, you can do it but it's a bitch.
<lunitik> !ubiquity
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lunitik
<kosh> you can do just about anything if you know what you are doing
<robotgeek> !lang
<ubotu> robotgeek: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jamie> Right.
<lunitik> Anyone know what I'd file bugs under for Flight 7 LiveCD installer bugs?
<kosh> I upgraded from mandrake to debian to kubuntu and never used any debian installer :)
<kosh> I did a live switch from mandrake to debian about 5 or 6 years ago
<jamie> I'm giving this laptop to my sister (hench the "jamie" as the user name)
<jamie> I hate mandrake.
<lunitik> I have issues trying to customize partition layouts...
<robotgeek> lunitik: on launchpad :)
<jamie> So I decided to give her a simple distro to use.
<jamie> And I'm pretty please with Kubuntu.
<lunitik> robotgeek: I was more looking for a link... but thanks... I don't even know what it'd be called (module to file bug under)
<robotgeek> lunitik: yes, ubuiquity would be the installer
<lunitik> jamie: you _hate_ a packager of free software that is active in the community and hires developers in that community?
<lunitik> neat
<kosh> lunitik: I was thinking that also, it seems pretty strange
<jamie> lunitik: No. I hate the way mandrake is laid out.
<jamie> lunitik: And how buggy it is.
<kosh> lunitik: besides about 5-6 years ago it mandrake was pretty darn good compared to the others out there
<lunitik> jamie: its ok to prefere one distro... but hating a distro is harsh... especially one that hires developers
<kosh> lunitik: what about linspire? where they take programs, rename them, rebadge them etc? :)
<jamie> lunitik: Um, there's a lot of distros that hire developers.
<lunitik> jamie: developers contributing to projects you use...
<ahmeni> I hate something, therefore I automatically hate everything even remotely associated with it! Rawrgh!
<jamie> lunitik: I'll change my mind once Mandrake (or Linux for that matter) follows the BSD way of life.
<DarkED> hey how good is k3b at converting mp3 to cd audio?
<jamie> Much better system IMO.
<lunitik> kosh: I don't mind Linspire itself... users don't care about such things really, my Mom has a Linspire box though... putting the Linux name on a box like that isn't cool with me....
<jamie> lunitik: And PS: I am a developer.
<jamie> lunitik: So save your speech.
<lunitik> jamie: if you want the BSD way of life... use BSD
<robotgeek> linspire contributes to a lot of projects
<DarkED> jamie: what kind of developer
<jamie> lunitik: I do. I use BSD, Linux, HP-UX, Solaris, and even VM ware.
<kosh> robotgeek: I don't hate them I just don't like stuff being renamed
<robotgeek> kosh: what did they rename
<lunitik> jamie: if Madriva offered you a job where you were pretty much utterly free to work on what you wanted... you'd turn them down?
<jamie> DarkED: Nothing major. I worked on the Enlightenment window manager.
<DarkED> jamie: i use enlightenment daily
<kosh> robotgeek: actually good question I just know in the past I have seen things renamed in the screenshots they have on their website however I have not checked in a long time now
<jamie> DarkED: Dr17?
<DarkED> jamie: so thats kinda big to me :D
<jamie> DarkED: :)
<jamie> DarkED: Good stuff man.
<DarkED> jamie: no i think its an older build
<jamie> DarkED: Ahh.
<DarkED> jamie: im in kde right now cause im updating dapper, ill have to get back to you on that :D
<jamie> DarkED: If we can ever get Dr 17 out of CVS things would be a lot better IMO.
<lunitik> robotgeek: Lsongs, I'm pretty sure I've seen somewhere else... Linspire Calander is Sunbird though...
<jamie> DarkED: Right on. :)
<jamie> lunitik: What are you talking about?
<DarkED> jamie: i just like the 'no clutter' approach that enlightenment gives, its odd but fun to mess around with
<lunitik> jamie: wrt what?
<jamie> lunitik: Yes I'd turn them down because I have a great job now.
<jamie> lunitik: Stop being crazy.
<jamie> lunitik: It's just a Linux distro.
<jamie> haha
<jamie> DarkED: Oh yeah.
<jamie> DarkED: And very fast and light on the system.
<kosh> jamie: why are you so negative and hostile?
<DarkED> jamie: true dat
<DarkED> jamie: thats the best part :D
<lunitik> jamie: I just dislike seeing harsh words directed at any company willing to support Linux  :/
<jamie> kosh: I'm not lunitik is being crazy about a distro.
<robotgeek> lets keep it ontopic here, please
<jamie> lunitik: What do you think about Windows?
<lunitik> jamie: I dislike Mandriva... I don't use it... but I certainly respect it, they hire a lot of developers (200 or so afaik)
<jamie> lunitik: And I agree. More support for the Linux community is a great thing.
<jamie> lunitik: And just because I said that the BSD way of life is better doesn't mean "I should just use BSD."
<DarkED> jamie: I agree as well but i dont like anything redhat supports, too easy to screw up your dependencies
<jamie> That type of attitude is killing the Linux community.
<jamie> DarkED: Agreed.
<jamie> DarkED: yeah don't get my started on Fedora.
<jamie> haha
<jamie> This is why I'm giving my sister a Kubuntu box.
<lunitik> DarkED: DEB is just as dumb from a users point of view as RPM ... just people compare RPM to APT, which is flawed, they don't do that same thing
<jamie> Much better to learn from.
<lunitik> jamie: users don't care to learn... a shame... but the truth...
<DarkED> jamie: Agreed :D I hated booting into a mostly-fresh RH9 install only to find X won't start, it's really great...
<jamie> lunitik: True.
<robotgeek> !+kofftopic
<ubotu> hmm... kofftopic is Non Kubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<jamie> Ah ok.
<jamie> Yeah I'm going to head out anyway.
<DarkED> lunitik: I'm not saying Debian is perfect, just treated me better in the past :D
<jamie> Hey good talking to everyone. :D
<jamie> And lunitik sorry if you thought I was being harsh.
<jamie> I hope I made my point.
<dlowell> thanks for the help i can now play my music
<jamie> np
<lunitik> jamie: its ok... and you really didn't... but thats ok  :)
<DarkED> lunitik: But yeah, DEB has just as many dislikes as RPMs, but most of the things DEBs do I can easily fix
<jamie> Check out DR17 on enlightenment.org some time DarkED
<jamie> :D
<DarkED> jamie: Will do, I'm waiting to figure out how to compile it :D
<jamie> haha
<jamie> DarkED: You could give Gentoo a shot. :)
* lunitik mutters something about elive, then remembers he's in Kubuntu, and shuts up
<jamie> Night all
<DarkED> crappers
<lunitik> s/Kubuntu/#kubuntu/
<DarkED> gentoo was okay, I liked portage and the way it worked but I'm not a 'gentoo' kinda guy
* lunitik likes to play more than he likes to wait
<TabooTreez> hey is there an kubuntu guide for dapper?
<TabooTreez> like the ubuntu  guide with all the how tos
<robotgeek> TabooTreez: Help -> Desktop Guide
<TabooTreez> no no no
<TabooTreez> that guide doesnt tell me how to install java...
<TabooTreez> mp3 support
<robotgeek> TabooTreez: yes it does
<TabooTreez> etc..
<TabooTreez> *looks*
<TabooTreez> i dont see anything in it
<robotgeek> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch04s09.html#java
<robotgeek> TabooTreez: however, that is incorrect due to a few very recent change from sun
<TabooTreez> robotgeek: thanks lots
<robotgeek> TabooTreez: you can now just enable multiverse, and install from there
<robotgeek> sun-java5-bin is the packge you are looking for
<TabooTreez> can u tell me how to write
<TabooTreez> to an ntfs drive
<robotgeek> TabooTreez: it is unsafe, i think
<robotgeek> howdy kkathman
<TabooTreez> robotgeek: thanks
<kkathman> hi there robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kkathman> lntfs?
<kkathman> robotgeek:  not sure I know that one :)
<regeya_> the day you realize your nerdines has overridden your maleness:  when you see a picture of a lovely, nude woman, and you think, 'hey, neat, she has an eMac *and* a PowerBook'
<regeya_> this may have been posted in the wrong channel.
<nox_freak> got a problem, every time I set my wireless default gw route, all gnome basd packages top working
<nox_freak> top = stop
<dlowell> my mp3 and m4a files won't play in any of the kde audio playing programs...can anyone help..??
<dlowell> ok, thanks anyway
<nixternal> anyone notice a little bit of a slowness with flight 7? i upgraded today, compiled in the 2.6.16.16 & latest nvidias like always....same exact kernel config (lean & mean)...
<nixternal> it could be the theme...that is the only difference between old and new
<TabooTreez> where the fstab file located?
<robotgeek> TabooTreez: /etc/fstab
<TabooTreez> robotgeek: thanks again
<TabooTreez> how do i restart fstab?
<TabooTreez> without rebooting
<TabooTreez> w/e by not i could of jsut restarted
<TabooTreez> peace
<Mattchewie> Hello!
<Mattchewie> anyone running dapper that can tell me the secret to mp3 playback?
<Mattchewie> :D
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i hear you Mattchewie
<nixternal> gstream .10
<Mattchewie> ahh not 8 huh
<nixternal> i messed around with repository after repository, amarok, banshee, and another one
<nixternal> nah...dapper works with .10
<Mattchewie> awesome
<nixternal> hehe
<Mattchewie> Yeah I'm like "wow this is great, everything is working....OH MY.....mp3..playback is...not.....:( *cry*"
<nixternal> haha...i had problems and still do in some areas with any freakin' playback
<crimsun> Mattchewie: install libxine-extracodecs.
<nixternal> mp3's work now...apple's crap still won't work for me
<nixternal> no matter what i do
<crimsun> m4as work fine for me.
<nixternal> i have done everything under the sun
<crimsun> did you strip the DRM first?
<nixternal> actually...let me check out and see if i can get one to work...i have yet to try with flight 7 now that i think about it
<Mattchewie> hrm...Am I looking ot install the gst 10 libs?
<crimsun> Mattchewie: amarok by default uses the xine engine, so you'll need the package I mentioned above
<Mattchewie> I can't find that package!
<crimsun> Mattchewie: you don't have multiverse enabled, then
<Mattchewie> I type in libxine in adept and I see notta
<TabooTreez> someone please tell me how to restart fstab without rebooting
<crimsun> TabooTreez: you don't really "restart fstab", which is a file.
<Mattchewie> ....you can do a "sudo mount -a"
<Mattchewie> aye looks like I missed one of the repositories
<Mattchewie> ...lets see if this does the job
<TabooTreez> im trying to mount an nfts with fuse
<TabooTreez> but i keep getting errors
<nixternal> hey..can amarok connect to daap
<Mattchewie> ....Hrm, Does Kaffiene use xine too?
<crimsun> Mattchewie: by default, yes
<nixternal> to lazy to look..in the middle of something else
<Mattchewie> awesome, ....ok, once again this repository thing is hating me
<Mattchewie> lol
* nixternal appologizes ahead of time...using winblows right now cuz the ol' kubie is busy
<Mattchewie> ..I uncommented out both the backport and the regular universe reps...but when I search I still see no libxine-extracodecs
<crimsun> Mattchewie: multiverse
<crimsun> please read carefully next time :-)
<Mattchewie> DOH!
<Mattchewie> sorry
<Mattchewie> though multiverse was the same....as........<smacks forehead>
<Mattchewie> ...been a long day
<_rince_> mrgn
<koroded> I can't seem to play mp3's in dapper
<Mattchewie> haha
<Mattchewie> WELCOME TO MY WORLD!
<nixternal> gahahha
<nixternal> holy moly that was to funny Mattchewie
<Mattchewie> ok, uncommented out the multiverse "dapper-backports" packages and source reps did a apt-get update, apt-cache search libxine still pulls up no libxine-extracodecs
<Mattchewie> :/
<Mattchewie> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<crimsun> Mattchewie: dapper-backports != dapper
<koroded> anyone with help for mp3's in Dapper?
<crimsun> koroded: enable multiverse and install libxine-extracodecs
<crimsun>  *** 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<Mattchewie> Ahh I figured as much but that was the only multiverse I had in my sources.list so I was taking a WILD stab in the dark
<poningru> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nixternal> well...crimsun...i didn't get an error trying the m4a file...but it starts to play and then just ends
<poningru> koroded: did you get that?
<nixternal> and that is in amarok
<TabooTreez> can someone tell me how i can give myself permission to acces a folder
<TabooTreez> if only root can
<nixternal> how about a little practice what you preach....I DON'T EVEN HAVE GSTREAM .10 INSTALLED.... <-- stay away...idiot on board
<koroded> crimsun: I'm not 100% sure how to enable mulitverse
<koroded> I have universe
<poningru> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<TabooTreez> to add multiverse open adept go to file>manage respor... and find universve double click it and chnage ti to universe multiverse
<nixternal> gahaha...i don't even have gstream installed at all...god im a moron
<poningru> TabooTreez: you have to go command line
<TabooTreez> poningru: and
<poningru> sudo
<poningru> chmod
<poningru> what do you want to do with the file?
<poningru> just read right?
<TabooTreez> there a folder that i want to acces
<TabooTreez> and write
<Mattchewie> wholy freaking awesome, I got it now
<TabooTreez> a folder
<TabooTreez> read and write to foler that is roots
<nixternal> hey Mattchewie...I DON'T #@#!@@! LOL
<koroded> poningru: aptitude install xmms-mad  seems to have fixed my issues
* nixternal is installing now
<TabooTreez> folder*
<koroded> poningru: thank you!
<poningru> TabooTreez: what permission does the root have on the folder right now?
<poningru> np
<TabooTreez> can read amd write
<poningru> oh right folder no execute
<poningru> doh
<TabooTreez> sooo... ? lol
<koroded> hmm
<koroded> amarok still wont play
<poningru> sudo chmod 744 folder
<poningru> err sudo chmod 744 /path/to/folder
<TabooTreez> thanks
<koroded> :(
<Mattchewie> WOO!!
<Mattchewie> ...I'm listening to an mp3 P
<koroded> me too, but not in amarok :(
<Mattchewie> did you restart amarok koroded?
<Mattchewie> even making sure to exit out of the systray app?
<koroded> yar
<Mattchewie> crimsun, thanks for the guidance
<Mattchewie> now I just need video on the mpegs!
<[SEAWOLF] > hi all
<Mattchewie> gah, and now its bed time, work always comes too early :(
<dell500> anyone know how to convert from MPC to MP3?
<nixternal> woohoo...m4a's work like a charm...
<nolte> hey, I'm thinking of swirching from suse 10.1 crap to kubuntu, does vmware workstation work on kubuntu
<nolte> anyone ?
<nixternal> i dunno
<nixternal> i had it running on ubuntu
<nixternal> hadn't installed in on kubuntu
<nixternal> i had vmware running on mepis...so ifi it will run on mepis..then i don't see why it wouldn't run on kubuntu
<nixternal> sorry for being a little slow on that answer...i am in the middle of eating a bag of "fiery habenero doritos"
<nixternal> had to clean my finger b4 hittin' the kb
<nolte> thanks :-)
<nixternal> np
<nixternal> i was a long time suse user
<nixternal> i stopped when novell jumped in
<TabooTreez> what was the command to restart fstab?
<nolte> i've installed an update from 10.0 to 10.1 nearly nothing worked.
<TabooTreez> or remount all my drives
<nixternal> used slackware for a while and debian...even some mepis...but as soon as i hopped on the ubuntu/kubuntu/nubuntu/xubuntu express...it was all over
<nixternal> good ol' yastII
<poningru> TabooTreez: iirc fdisk -a
<poningru> but hold on let me make sure
<nolte> have to go to a meeting now, cu later
<poningru> hmm thats not it
<poningru> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<poningru> grr
* poningru doesnt remember
<poningru> mount -a
* poningru is an idiot
<TabooTreez> thanks
<TabooTreez> that worked
<n3storm> uolas
<diop> i'd like to install my Canon MP150 printer, is it possible under kubuntu dapper ?
<nixternal> usb, parallel, net????
<diop> usb
<nixternal> have you tried installing it through system settings?
<diop> yes
<nixternal> no go huh
<diop> system --printers--- password
<diop> and after nothing
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> so after you type your password...it just hangs up?
<diop> yes the program seems to begin but never
<diop> starts
<nixternal> diop....check out http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<nixternal> they show the pixma mp150 as supported through there
<nixternal> cups doesn't show support for that printer
<nixternal> i dont' have experience with turboprint...but what i have read...people like it
<diop> thanks you for your help
<nixternal> http://www.turboprint.info/printers.html
<nixternal> there is a direct link that will show your drivers
<nixternal> anybody check out that maker faire video??? they have a tech from geek squad who states all their people are a+ certified...dude asks him what does pcmcia stand for...and he don't know...classic right there
<nixternal> i forwarded the video to geek squad prez....i was like obviously a+ don't mean squat to your company
<glick> hey now that sun is goina be open source and they modified their distributing liscense, will dapper include sun java?
<nixternal> all depends now i guess...it looks like they found some hidden stuff w/in the sun license
<glick> hidden stuff?
<nixternal> something to the fact that if you install sun java...you have to remove libgcj...something along those lines
<nixternal> i dunno if it was legality issues or what...but i have seen it across a few tech sites
<nixternal> i talked to a buddy of mine who works for my old company, sun...and he said that whole thing was messed up and he was glad he wasn't part of it
<Steven_M> hi all
<nixternal> how are ya Steven_M
<glick> but i thought sun was about to opensource java
<hastesaver> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=185998&cid=15352645 and below. But it's Slashdot, trust it at your own risk :)
<nixternal> well..im guessing they did since it is in the repositories...i have had no luck with the dl's though cuz everyone and their mother has been grabbin' it
<nixternal> no crap hastesaver...i stopped with slashdot...and digg will be gone shortly
<nixternal> it seems like every digg post is now scrutinized for either being old, wrong, or flat out lame
<hastesaver> nixternal, I know, but that thread says Debian included Java in non-free, and having gcj is not a problem with the licence
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> well...isn't slashdot also the site that reported the whole gcj thing earlier?
<glick> nice
<nixternal> i might be wrong, cuz i have read so much crap about it today
<nixternal> hehe
<glick> the while java thing was a pain in the donkey
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> and will always be a pain in the donkey
<Steven_M> nixternal: good thanks and you?
<nixternal> my mouth is on fire from these habenero doritos...other than that good i guess ;D
<slow-motion> hallo
<Lynoure> _max_: cute domain name :)
<nixternal> Why do ink cartridges cost so much? <-- digg post...is that necessary? nothing else better to report on...i use laser anyways...how come a toner cartridge costs me $140?
<nixternal> lol
<hastesaver> nixternal, anyone who reads the comments on digg will be permanently brain-damaged.
<nixternal> lol hastesaver...maybe that is my problem then ;D
<Steven_M> when is the final dapper due to be released?
<nixternal> the comments are the most interesting
<nixternal> june 1
* nixternal is staying up until then ;D
<nixternal> i knew there was a reason i disliked amarok
<nixternal> no daap yet
<Steven_M> nixternal: was that june 1 to me?
<nixternal> yes sir
<riri> Hi
<nixternal> hi riri
<riri> i can't install dapper 7
<riri> neither 6
<koroded> can you be more vauge?
<nixternal> yes please
<riri> the live cd runs ok but when asking partioning
<nixternal> live cd? lock up during boot?
<riri> no
<nixternal> gotcha...
<riri> it crashes
<nixternal> have you tried to reburn your cd?
<riri> no
<nixternal> whoa whoa whoa....is this drive for kubuntu only?
<riri> dapper 6 already did the same
<nixternal> ahhhh
<riri> in fact i can use livecd but not install dapper
<nixternal> i think i know your problem...i didn't have this issue with kubuntu...but i did with mepis
<Steven_M> be back later
<riri> am I the only one to get this issue ?
<nixternal> i used a win98 boot disk...booted up... fdisk /mbr (just for grins)...then fdisk...created a dos partition...then retried the live cd install and then it went through fine
<nixternal> now that was with mepis and not kubuntu
<nixternal> but that could be of some assistance....
<nixternal> the drive is good right?
<riri> yes
<riri> because i have 2 hdd
<riri> one for xp
<nixternal> k...it could be that the table is fubarred
<riri> and one for mandriva
<nixternal> i just did a flat out win98 boot disk wipe of the drive and that seemed to work
<nixternal> i even had issues booting knoppix and running fsdisk
<riri> i don't want to break my two disk ?
<nixternal> even qpart messed up with that drive
<nixternal> is it dual booting?
<riri> my problem is i stick to mandriva just for having share internet
<riri> yes
<nixternal> ahhh
<riri> so i am expecting dapper to allow to get me rid of mandriva ! lol
<nixternal> hehe
<riri> someone here told me i could use ipkungfu
<nixternal> that is new to me...dunno anythign about that
<riri> but ip kungfu has no doc (i mean tutorial or the like)
<riri> i will try dapper in live and get ipkungfu
<riri> if i can get network running i can delete mandriva ! lol
<nixternal> network works great for me in dapper
<riri> mandriva squid conf very easy
<nixternal> ahh..good ol' squid
<riri> how did you conf internet share ?
<riri> linux is the server
<riri> and xp the client
<riri> i prefer too the dapper kde desktop ! lol
<riri> at the moment i have a crystal look like vista
<riri> but dapper is "personalized
<nixternal> nice server
<riri> is there a tool in dapper too conf share internet ?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> it is in the system setup
<nixternal> thats what i did
<nixternal> ...system settings > sharing
<riri> ok
<nixternal> works like a charm on my network
<riri> then i should be able to manage it from livecd ?
<nstar> i will install kubuntu 6.07 beta on my powermac g5 with 2 cpus.. how well does kubuntu support this platform? will there be any issues installling or using it? will it recognize and use both cpus?
<nixternal> yes sir
<nixternal> ow wow...just poke a fork in me with that question
<nixternal> give me the powermac and let me test it...i will get back to you on that ;D
<riri> nixternal i run my livecd see you later
<nixternal> good luck riri
<nixternal> cya l8r
<riri> thanks
<riri> 88
<riri> chinese for baba (bye)
<koroded> aptitude install libxine-extracodecs       for anyone having issues with amaroK and Dapper
<dudemullet> hey dudes
<nixternal> sup dudemullet
<dudemullet> would any of you have a default breezey sources.list for the united states ?
<nixternal> i don't
<dudemullet> I got one but it links to "nz" updates are slow man
<nstar> kubuntu dapper drake has good support for powermac g5?
<nixternal> dapper here...and it isn't even default
<dudemullet> tried replacing with "us"" and whont work
<nixternal> actually...you can use the dapper one...just replace dapper with breezy...right?
<nixternal> that is the only difference i believe
<dudemullet> but what about the "nz" problemm ??
<nixternal> mine has no nz problem...it is all us baby
<nixternal> ;D
<dudemullet> problem is the download is slow need connection for the united states server  :p
<dudemullet> can I get a copy of yours ?
<nixternal> sure can sir
<hastesaver> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nixternal> want me to zip and dcc
<dudemullet> thanks ^_^
<dudemullet> :O, thanks uboto
<dudemullet> youu toooo nix
<dudemullet> to tell you the truth I wouldnt even know how to use .zip right now(I'll eventually figure it out) this is my second day using linux
<dudemullet> and Ive been punching in commands in the console like crazy, its so fun ^___^
<nixternal> unzip
<riri> ok nixternal i am on dapper  7 irc kopete
<nixternal> there you go sir
<nixternal> that was quick riri
<riri> yes lol
<riri> it works fine on livecd
<riri> if i can share internet with xp i can even stay on livecd till the final release ! lol
<riri> i am not used with sudo !
<nixternal> ya..that is what is nice
<nixternal> the live cd is great
<glick> hey is dappster gonna come with a firewall configuration utility
<glick> ?
<riri> i guess : but i don't yet appreciate fully it :) lol
<glick> err dapper
<nixternal> i know what yo mean
<nixternal> i had to run nubuntu forever cuz the installer wouldn't work on my lappy
<nixternal> actually there isn't an installer...
<glick> ?
<nixternal> ubiquity worked...but the older one didn't
<riri> i like the crystal kubuntu
<nixternal> i like all of kubuntu...
<riri> i made the corners round ! lol
<nixternal> i have so many different themes running...i have no clue aymore
<riri> i guess you are right...
<nixternal> oh ya..the round corner..i like that too
<hastesaver> glick, dapper, not dappster :p
<nixternal> i use deep plastik for my color scheme...umm..i can't remember anythign else
<riri> drap ??? lol
<riri> i have a look
<riri> you know i tried the fr forum but not answer ?
<riri> i don't mind in english i can express myself :)
<glick> damn i find kde to be so unstable.  Fo shizzle my nizzle
<riri> aren't you from australia ?
<riri> because you said "sir" ? lol
<riri> nixt..
<dudemullet> ^_^, my amarok is now playing mp3, Im so happy
<dudemullet> first time linux user, sorry so noob
<riri> good
<nixternal> ya
<riri> at least you make the step !
<nixternal> sorry...i was gone
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> im in the windy city...chicago that is
<glick> wow so many first time linux users in here
<glick> heh
<riri> ok
<nixternal> i always say sir...guess i like to ACT polite ;D
<riri> lol
<riri> you are right :)
<riri> i never say it..
<glick> i remimber back in he suse 5.4 days when linux didnt set up jack for you
<nixternal> omg
<riri> maybe bad french habit
<nixternal> SuSe 5.4
<glick> you wanted sound? go write a sound driver you lazy bum
<nixternal> dude....i have the green disks right in front of me right now
<nixternal> with the big dumb ass lizard
<glick> heh yeah
<nixternal> disk 1 through 5
<nixternal> hahaha
<riri> i started with version 1
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> i started with 5.4
<dudemullet> SuSe sounds hardcore
<riri> about 1993
<nixternal> lol...i had used slackware and freebsd prior to it
<glick> suse was hardcore back in the day
<nixternal> and red hat
<nixternal> and mandrake
<nixternal> and...ummm...corel had a linux...was that mandrake?
<riri> yes redhat
<riri> no
<glick> slackware will always have a special place in my heart
<glick> i love slackware
<riri> corel was very pretty
<nixternal> same here glick
<nixternal> ya it was
<riri> but buggy ! lol
<nixternal> and you couldn't compile a kernel in it for shit
<nixternal> i never had so many problems...but it did look pretty
<nixternal> lol
<glick> i tried freebsd, could never warm up to it
<riri> recently i install solaris
<ahmeni> I still have Caldera Linux, back before SCO ruined them
<nixternal> me either really.....i used it for a server and that was it
<ahmeni> kernel 2.2, baby!
<nixternal> caldera...good stuff there
<riri> i started with sco
<nixternal> i remember when caldera was considered the most stable and secure out of the box
<riri> as I trained unix with it
<glick> heh caldera back in the day used to come with the "linux for idiots' books
<riri> lol
<nixternal> actually...i got my caldera with a router i bought
<riri> idiots or null nowadays
<riri> same fights
<nixternal> lol
<glick> i tried mandrake too for a while
<glick> but rpms are just pure crap
<nixternal> wow...rpms
<zerodni> hey has anyone tried smart package manager
<glick> such a crappy system
<nixternal> haha ya glick..i can't stand um
<glick> i never tried redhat
<nixternal> rpm this and rpm that...and 89% of the time they didn't work
<riri> i am sticking to mandriva because my internet sharing
<glick> i think i was put off by their stupid logo
<glick> its a red hat for godsake!
<nixternal> whoa riri...no luck with the sharing?
<markc> is there a known problem with upgrading openssh-client (dapper) ? I'm getting a -> unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/ssh' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<riri> i am trying (after blabla ) lol
<nixternal> nope..i just updated mine and used it right away markc
<KDEfanboy> is it safe to just clean out /var/cache/apt/archives/ with rm or is there a standard way to do get rid of apt's cache?
<ahmeni> apt-get clean
<nixternal> there ya go
<nixternal> i brain farted on that one
<markc> nixternal> thanks, good to know, maybe I've got old debian crap on this box
* ahmeni is quick like the ninja!
<KDEfanboy> worked like a charm
<glick> didnt old suse use .debs before switching to rpms?
<riri> nix where do i conf internet sharing ?
<riri> system setting ?
<nixternal> ya markc...i just tried it again...all i had to do was recreate my key and that was it
<riri> nixt... i have two card eth0 which is dhcp for internet
<nixternal> k
<riri> and eth1 which i want ip fix 192.168.0.1
<nixternal> and eth1 which is ...ya
<markc> nixternal> would you mind checking what /usr/bin/ssh is on your system... a file or link ?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8a 11 Oct 2005
<markc> I just got dpkg - warning: while removing openssh-client, unable to remove directory `/usr/bin/ssh': Operation not permitted - directory may be a mount point ?
<markc> directory ?
<nixternal> hmm
<markc> and I just remembered, this box is a fresh install via debootstrap a week ago
<nixternal> that is an odd one there
<nixternal> it isn't in your fstab or mtab at all is it??? why it would be in there i wouldn't know....but for some reason it sees it as a possible mount point
<nixternal> i haven't seen that error..that i know of
<markc> nixternal> so what is your /usr/bin/ssh .. a file or link ?
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> file
<nixternal> no link
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> it is a file
<markc> nixternal> ahh, and pointing to where ?
<nixternal> it is a file..not a link...im fallin' asleep here...sorry bout that
<markc> nixternal> heh, np, appreciate the input
<nixternal> wish i could be of more help to ya
<nixternal> sudo dpkg ?
<nixternal> doin' it with root, sudo, or fakeroot?
<markc> root
<nixternal> hmm
<markc> everything else updated okay
<nixternal> except for ssh huh
<nixternal> you update through adept?
<markc> yes... openssh-client
<nixternal> i just did it...not even an hour ago
<markc> apt-get
<nixternal> i didn't have a problem
<nixternal> my adept let me know i had updates...so i went ahead and did them...openssh was the top one
<markc> I did a bebootstrap install about a week ago, an update the next day... this is a non-gui server
<nixternal> ya...my /usr/bin/ssh shows -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 237932 2006-05-17 19:43 /usr/bin/ssh
<nixternal> oh...k...still...
<nixternal> it should have worked with the apt-get install
<nixternal> unless it got corrupted in the download
<markc> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1233947 Mar  1 17:43 /usr/bin/ssh
<nixternal> which wouldn't be a first on something corrupting on me that way
<markc> my file size is way different
<nixternal> way freakin' different
<nixternal> lol
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7 released! http://tinyurl.com/zvj5h | Amarok 1.4, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<nixternal> is that sayin' 1gb ssh file?
<nixternal> lol
<markc> okay, so I must have done the debootstrap 18 days ago!
<markc> time flies
<nixternal> hehe...yes it does
<riri> nixternal i have setup my network card but no internet on eth1
<nixternal> hmmm...are you routing eth0 to eth1
<nixternal> i just shut down my system too
<riri> i guess
<nixternal> lol....
<riri> i don't know what means routing
<nixternal> you need to setup the routing portion....
<nixternal> one sec so i can remember
<riri> i use eth0 internet for eth1
<riri> yes
<riri> i guess
<riri> or squid ?
<markc> argh! -> /dev/hda5 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)
<nixternal> i usually just route everything
<markc> friggin, read-only root partition
<nixternal> route --help for all the commands
<nixternal> also...squid is in the kubuntu repositories...so it could always be installed
<riri> routes has default gateway 85.69.101.254
<nixternal> that is eth0
<riri> yes
<nixternal> now your 192.168.0.1 needs to route to your eth0 ip...
<riri> it should be 192.168.0.1 on eth1
<nixternal> omg i am so drawing a blank
<riri> may be i should set it to gate way ? i mean eth0 to eth1
<nixternal> your eth1 gateway should be your eth0 ip address
<nixternal> no no no
<nixternal> im wrong
<nixternal> you can't do that
<nixternal> cuz of nat
<nixternal> i know you need to set FORWARD_IPVR AND FORWARD_IPV6 to true...can't remember where....
<nixternal> then you need to run iptables
<nixternal> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE .....ummmm can't remember....brain is crashing
<riri> i put default gateway i will see
<nixternal> i think bill gates got into my head today...i had to ctrl+alt+del so many times
<riri> are you on xp ?
<nixternal> it's 3am...do you know where your computer is?
<nixternal> cuz i sure don't
<nixternal> ummm...
<nixternal> i remember an echo command...for ip_forward....i remember the iptables to a point....
<riri> i will follow the ubuntu network setup
<nixternal> just know that it can be done....im just exhausted right now...and i can't remember
<crimsun> echo -n 1 |sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<riri> it's just a bit difficult
<nixternal> yes yes
<nixternal> thank you crimsun
<riri> thanks
<nixternal> hey guys...i hate to jet...but i got to get some sleep...i will be back on later today...so prepare to pull your pant legs up..cuz i can make the bs get deep
<nixternal> good night ya'll.....good talkin' to you all
<riri> good night
<_pablo> hello
<Hobbsee> hi _pablo
<_pablo> have you glasses and table cover whit squares?
<bilford> how do you configure Kate so it doesnt show those left side panes
<Hobbsee> hit f9?
<bilford> I dont want to do that every time I open a file
<ahmeni> save the session and it should save your layout
<bilford> ok ty
<bilford> yes, that works
<ahmeni> Is there a repository I have to enable to get kaffeine-gstreamer?
<Hobbsee> !info kaffeine-gstreamer
<ubotu> kaffeine-gstreamer: (gstreamer engine for kaffeine media player), section kde, is optional. Version: 0.7-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 74 kB, Installed size: 240 kB
<Hobbsee> ahmeni: if it's not already there, try adding multiverse
<ahmeni> I've got multiverse enabled.. looks like it might not be in dapper yet, though
<Hobbsee> !info kaffeine-gstreamer dapper
<Hobbsee> i suspect it got taken out then...
<YaH00> you can already ship CDS, they will be shipped in early June. https://shipit.kubuntu.org
<satempler> after an update in Kubuntu Dapper I no longer have a battery monitor tried to start it via the control panel but it hasn't come back even when on battery do i need apm running I have ACPI running and my laptop is recent and supports ACPI
<crazy_penguin> 'morning all
<satempler> hey crazy_penguin can you help me
<crazy_penguin> i can try
<crazy_penguin> shot
<crazy_penguin> one sec
<satempler> you see what I posted right
<crazy_penguin> no you don't need apm
<satempler> ok
<satempler> well what gives
<satempler> its checked in the settings to show it
<satempler> i try to run klaptop_check and i get BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<satempler> this is a first
<satempler> after an update in Kubuntu Dapper I no longer have a battery monitor tried to start it via the control panel but it hasn't come back even when on battery do i need apm running I have ACPI running and my laptop is recent and supports ACPI
<hab> I am running Kubuntu. When I turn off my PC, I could still hear the fan running. Any sugg
<satempler> hab its probly in a sleep mode
<satempler> after an update in Kubuntu Dapper I no longer have a battery monitor tried to start it via the control panel but it hasn't come back even when on battery do i need apm running I have ACPI running and my laptop is recent and supports ACPI
<hab> no no, I actually, call for turning off the PC. Even if I click on CTRL-ALT-SHIFT PgDN
<satempler> wow
<satempler> hmm
<hab> may be a bug?!!
<satempler> is it the CPU fan or the PS fan or the gfx fan or the case fan ;)
<satempler> hab works fine on my latop kinda
<hab> Almost all fan. I am sure of CPU, extrra fan, PS and there is power to the CD Drive. When I turn off the PC I could hear a click indicating that the PC off. The monitor goes blank but the fans are on
<satempler> well that could indicate a soft suspend
<satempler> but that dosn't make since
<hab> soft suspend???
<satempler> it could also be that it turned every thing off but forgot some things
<satempler> ya suspend to ram
<hab> This thing happend after Breezy to Dapper upgrade
<satempler> the system still is drawing power to keep the ram alive
<hab> How can I fix it or force it off.
<hab> I tried kernel para acpi=force -- no help
<satempler> well are you on a laptop
<hab> no desktop
<satempler> ok well acpi isn't needed
<satempler> unplug the computer then plug it back in
<satempler> on boot hit esc to get to the boot menu
<hab> ok. hmm. for that reason everytime I add it to kernel, grub does not like it and it actually removes it
<satempler> then hit e to go into esit mode then add acpi=no at the end of the kernel line
<hab> I see
<satempler> then hit enter\
<hab> I will off to try it. I will wait until you tell me go
<satempler> ok
<satempler> go for it
<hab> ok --- off
<slow-motion> bbl
<dawynn> Did grub lose its ability to show pictures?
<dawynn> Or do I just not have something set right?
<hastesaver> dawynn, 1. did you have it and it went away, or it hasn't been there at all? 2. Try installing the package grub-splashimages
<dawynn> I had my own picture there and it went away.  I don't exactly remember what all I did to get it to do that.
<dawynn> I did install grub-splashimages, but then a couple upgrades later, we're back to text-only.
<dawynn> I'll do some more research on my own.  Meanwhile -- next question...
<dawynn> How is the delay of Dapper expected to impact future releases?  Will they move to June / December releases?  Or is the whole 6 month thing thrown out the window now?
<hab> satempler are you there
<hab> acpi=no did not work
<hastesaver> dawynn, AFAIK, Eft will be released in October, and they'll return to the old April/October schedule.
<dawynn> cool
<Steven_M> hi all
<mardi> hello
<Jack314> hi
<mardi> hiya jack
<Jack314> i got a problem with kopete 0.11.93 or 0.12 beta 2
<mardi> i can't help ya, sorry, i'm a linux newbie
<Jack314> i get sometimes status not available with certain contacts, they change from buddy folder to individuals or contacts just disappear
<Jack314> and
<Jack314> how would i install those kopete now listening scripts
<Jack314> ?
<Jack314> thx anyway mardi
<mardi> plus i use gaim :p
<Steven_M> Is it too late to submit to feature requests for the final release of Dapper?
<Jack314> kopete works with kontact thats cool and has a lot of features
<visik7> gaim is the only gtk app I've to use
<visik7> 'couse kopete sucks on msn protocol
<Phleagor> what about amsn?
<mardi> i've yet try kontact, i'm new to kde too
<mardi> *yet to try...
<Phleagor> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<Jack314> no way Phleagor i want a multimessenger
<visik7> Phleagor: amsn would be great if it support more than msn protocol an wasn't in tcl
<Phleagor> yes, i'm using gaim, too
<Jack314> guys how would i install those scripts xxx.sh in kopete
<Jack314> ?
<Phleagor> btw...is there a way to get the taskbar in KDE transparent?
<Phleagor> i mean when i have windows opened
<Jack314> this now listening to script
<Phleagor> the fields are grey
<Jack314> Phleagor u mean the kicker?
<Jack314> u have to go to system settings Phleagor
<Phleagor> the kicker is already transparent
<Phleagor> i mean the fields in the tasbar
<Jack314> u mean the open minimized windows aof apps?
<hastesaver> wow, my Kopete crashes on Settings->Configure
<Jack314> hastesaver hi
<Jack314> hastesaver u got the 0.12 beta 2 kopete too?
<Phleagor> yes
<Jack314> i get sometimes status not available with certain contacts, they change from buddy folder to individuals or contacts just disappear hastesaver
<Jack314> i get mad
<hastesaver> Jack314, no, sorry
<Jack314> how would i install those kopete now listening scripts?
<hastesaver> Jack314, it's already there in Settings->Configure plugins for me
<Phleagor> http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/6052/snapshot36jk.png
<Phleagor> the grey fields i mean
<Phleagor> under the names of the windows
<Steven_M> Which e-mail address should i send a feature request for Dapper to?
<Jack314> under configure i have only accounts appearance behaviour devices identity hastesaver
<hastesaver> Jack314, I don't know then, sorry
<hastesaver> Jack314, I don't use Kopete, I usually use Gaim
<Phleagor> noone knows?
<hastesaver> Why doesn't Kopete allow me to add myself to my contacts?
<Jack314> hastesaver http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33503 how would i install a plugin like this if there is no make script and stuff?
<hastesaver> Jack314, I really don't know :) But it looks like that script is supposed to be installed in Amarok or something. As I said, I have no idea
<Jack314> thx no it just requires the libxmms hastesaver
<hastesaver> Does Kopete only allow you to be logged in to one account at a time??
<Jack314> no it connects rather to metacontacts persons than a messenger hastesaver meaning that u actually dont realize which messenger u use
<hastesaver> Jack314, and why doesn't it allow me to add myself as a contact?
<hastesaver> Jack314, nevermind that, how do I set up my accounts?
<Jack314> configure accounts new..hastesaver
<hastesaver> Jack314, ah, my configure is crashing :)
<Jack314> hastesaver i read in the handbook that i schould have under settings configure plugins..where are the settings?
<hastesaver> Jack314, you're using the beta, maybe it's different there. In mine, at the top, I see File/Edit/Settings/Help
<Jack314> hastesaver i am a twat
<Jack314> hastesaver in configure toolbar u have to select now which u wanna be showed and it applies to the configure plugins too
<Jack314> they did a good job hiding their features
<hastesaver> Jack314, yes
<hastesaver> Jack314, huh? Settings->Configure plugins
<Jack314> thanh you so much
<hastesaver> Jack314, what could be less hidden than that? Where else would you put it?
<Jack314> hastesaver no settings i still dont have that
<Jack314> in the whole menu it isnt
<Jack314> it just appears there where u can configure yours special keys
<hastesaver> Jack314, then you must have removed them yourself, because it's there by default in mine :)
<Jack314> hm maybe it disappeared cause i got a new skin
<Jack314> well u dont have the 0.12 beta
<mardi> i run glxgears and i see them but i don't get fps in konsole, anyone know why?
<hastesaver> mardi, I've never got the fps in console either... maybe it's a option you have to specify to glxgears
<mardi> hrm, i'm reading forums now, i'll let you know if i figure it out
<Tallia1Kubuntu> GRRRR, anybody had ever used dlink wireless router? i have an orrible ping time.. from 1 to 2 seconds... :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's weird because the ping time with the router itself is only 20ms
<mardi> hastesaver: still here?
<hastesaver> mardi, yes
<hastesaver> mardi, found it?
<mardi> i have no idea why, or why it was so hard to find, but here it is:
<mardi> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<mardi> i ran that and i get fps output in konsole now
<hastesaver> mardi, that doesn't work for me either :)
<mardi> running it sudo?
<hastesaver> mardi, although it doesn't complain about unknown parameter..
<mardi> i dunno, works here now
<hastesaver> mardi, oh, let me try sudo
<hastesaver> mardi, no, sudo didn't work either
<hastesaver> mardi, nevermind, thanks
<mardi> 26371 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5274.026 FPS
<mardi> 26479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5295.672 FPS
<mardi> 24210 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4841.851 FPS
<mardi> hrm, well, good luck, here is the page where i found it: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=2539
<hastesaver> mardi, oh, it actually works, I guess I was too impatient and closed it too soon the first time.. thanks!
<mardi> great :)
<hastesaver> mardi, and that's a great FPS, I only get about 430 :(
<mardi> i just put in the xorg ati drivers via adept
<hastesaver> mardi, that's because you're using an ATI card, I presume :)
<hastesaver> mardi, strange, I'm getting 1100 now (the earlier one was sudo)
<mardi> hehe yes, and asus readon 9600xt
<mardi> well, from what i've read, glxgears isin't a good performance benchmark...
<mardi> i should get a game to play
<hastesaver> as the commandline option suggests ;)
<mardi> arrr
<mardi> i like kubuntu
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Shipit! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Amarok 1.4, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Riddell> Shipit! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<Xemanth^> how can i modify how kubuntu&kde mounts my usb2 hdds? now they don't have exec flag :|
<Xemanth^> i mean automount stuff
<Xemanth^> kde recognices that i attach lacie hdd and mounts it automatically
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<ubuntu> I'm trying to install kubuntu dapper from live cd flight 7, encountered bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/43125
<ubuntu> what should I do now?
<ubuntu> anybody, any hints?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: tried the way at the bottom of the page ? In that bug report ?
<_thumper_> attempting to install sun-jdk from multiverse using adept
<_thumper_> after watching it for ages stuck at 20% I clicked on show details
<_thumper_> there is a message showing expecting me to select <Ok>
<_thumper_> How?
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: where can I find the bug fix COlin Watson provided?
<ubuntu> h3sp4wn: I can't find the most recent install cd
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ubuntu> thanks :)
<_thumper_> do I have to revert to the command line to install java?
<tcs> Hi
<tcs> I did an install of Kubuntu dapper drake beta 2 from the livecd
<tcs> I would like to update my kernel
<tcs> A lot of stuff is missing though and I can't run make config...
<_thumper_> does anyone here know adept?
<h3sp4wn> tcs: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/90 - you are better off building it the debian way - you need to install build-essential and linux-source as a minimum
<cybereden> hello!
<cybereden> latest firefox repo pls
<hastesaver> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<hastesaver> cybereden, follow the instructions there... Breezy doesn't have 1.5 in the official repos, Dapper does
<cybereden> got breezy
<hastesaver> cybereden, so follow the instructions on that page :)
<cybereden> thank you
<cybereden> got breezy, can i upgrade to final dapper later on?
<hastesaver> cybereden, yes.
<hastesaver> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<cybereden> what's bleeding edge?
<h3sp4wn> unstable
<h3sp4wn> (sometimes)
<hastesaver> cybereden, newest
<Ketorad> k
<cybereden> i was able to make the latest firefox work with my sys by just following ff's instructions. i just want to know if there's like a repo that i can refer to to make things easier u know
<zblach> hey
<zblach> quick question. what are the correct parameters needed for full rw on a fat32 partition?
<paran> zblach: vfat (fat32) file systems are mounted read-write by default
<_jeff> bom dia
<_jeff> algum brasileiro na rea?
<zblach> paran: and what would those parameters be? it seems not to want me to write
<zblach> mounts on boot
<munzir> Hi, any one here managed to compile  a qt application in kubuntu dapper? I get messages like main.o: In function `main':main.cpp:(.text+0x29): undefined reference to `QApplication::QApplication(int&, char**)'
<kothz> 'lo folks
<kothz> anyone have any experience with kubuntu 5.1 and krdc connecting to a win2k3 box?  can do it fine from windoze boxes, and RHEL boxes, but not from my kubuntu laptop running krdc
<kothz> no meaningful error message beside 'check that rdesktop is installed correctly'
<kothz> (rdesktop doesn't SEEM to be installed at all, and isn't available from apt-get?)
<mhterres_> morning
<rosen_> how do i mount an mp3 player?
<zblach> rosen_: how're you plugged in?
<rosen_> firewire
<rosen_> but i solwed it the quick way :P
<zblach> ok. nvm
<rosen_> just took it out and plugged it in again
<rosen_> :P
<rosen_> thnx anyway
<zblach> np
<aftertaf> kothz: firewall blocking port 1433?
<rosen_> new question, how do i put music on my ipod without using amarok
<aftertaf> plug in, mount, copy with konqueror... ?
<kothz> lemme take a look (it's pretty well much a default install of kubuntu) sec
<rosen_> doez it work that way because the ipod doesnt support ums?
<xst> My "dapper" update-manager is broken even though I have never touched a thing. The update manager is apparently freezing with the "Preparing..." and the progress indicator. But it never proceeds. What to do?
<Bizzy> does anyone else have an nforce4 motherboard?
<xst> When trying to do a manual upgrade with apt-get, I get: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is there any notebook-and-tablet-pc that works to some degree with Kubuntu ?
<Bizzy> as long as its x86, x64 or powerpc, it works
<Pupeno> but I mean if the tablet-features works to some extend.
<Pupeno> something like this: http://www-131.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=10000001&catalogId=-840&langId=-1&categoryId=4611686018425021052
<Bizzy> like?
<Pupeno> being able to use the touch sensitive screen ? being able to use hand-writting recognition.
<Bizzy> you mean like the touchpad?
<Pupeno> yes.
<Bizzy> erm, id check if your manufacturer does linux drivers first, if they dont.. wait around and ask
<Bizzy> i know linux supports touch screens
<tcs> How come I get an authorization failure when using SU to switch to root but sudo works?
<rohan> grrr.. how do i select one PC and one 64bit cd on shipit.kubuntu.org ?
<v3ctor> did you set a root password?
<v3ctor> tcs ^^
<Bizzy> you dont
<Bizzy> you dont use root
<Bizzy> you use sudo
<tcs> It never asked me for a root password
<OlliK> tcs: don't use su
<tcs> Let's say I need to, how would I?
<OlliK> tcs: In Ubuntu/kubuntu, try to get used to live without using su
<Hobbsee> !+sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<OlliK> tcs: It is possible to return the normal root-user
<h3sp4wn> tcs: sudo -i
<tcs> sudo -i
<Bizzy> sudo is also a type of fake tan
<OlliK> tcs: But I recommend you to just use sudo whenever you need root priviledges
<Bizzy> :)
<rohan> sorry kubuntu, i had to select 10 cds .. whereas i wanted only one amd64 and one i386 ...
<tcs> I did it before once
<tcs> is it echo "password" /etc/passwd
<h3sp4wn> Don't do that
<rohan> shit i will need to do that for ubuntu too
<rohan> too bad
<rohan> :(
<rohan> and, kubuntu isnt shipping ppc cd's ?
<OlliK> tcs: but if you really want to enable the root account, just type: sudo passwd root
<OlliK> tcs: and then disable it later by typing: sudo passwd -l root
<rohan> but you shouldnt enable root on kubuntu ! or ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Its only worthwhile enabling it on another machine to a desktop
<OlliK> tcs: But basically you should not have any need to do that, as you can do every command you need with sudo
<markc> OlliK> sure but you have to type sudo all the time and for intense admin stuff that is a royal PITA
<rohan> hmm.. no one told the announce mailing list that shipit is open :-/
<OlliK> markc: not for me, I'm a quite fast typer and I type sudo in some milliseconds, which causes no trouble at all
<OlliK> markc: after all, sudo and one space is together just 5 characters
<h3sp4wn> For example if you have a script that needs to run on another machine as root - You can't have the root account disabled and still get in using key based authentication
<OlliK> markc: I prefer to type those 5 characters more often and keep the system secure
<klerfayt> you could use root konsole
<OlliK> yes, that's one option
<klerfayt> if you hate sudo at beginning
<OlliK> I think it's just best to get used to typing the sudo :)
<rohan> OlliK: yep, you really dont have any reason to disable sudo, or enable root password :-/
<OlliK> anyway it's not needed so much in normal use
<h3sp4wn> OlliK: when you use sudo what is the value of $HOME ?
<OlliK> h3sp4wn: the user's home
<OlliK> h3sp4wn: why?
<h3sp4wn> When you use sudo -i it gets changed to /root - I would expect su to keep $HOME as the users home and 'su -' to reset it as root but linux in general doesn't seem to do that
<rohan> h3sp4wn: does, for su
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't I have just tested it
<rohan> me too :P works on debian sid, frugalware, arch
<markc> OlliK> I would argue the "more secure" part because with sudo there could be many users all with access to privileges via sudo but with a root password and no sudo capability there is only ever a single user and password with root priviledges... I'd rather trust a sigle identity than many potential sudo users
<h3sp4wn> rohan: I have tested it on ubuntu-server and I know its the same on gentoo and it doesn't work as expected - http://pastebin.com/724519 - $HOME should stay as what its set as with su the environment variables should only be re read with su -
<OlliK> markc: Well that all depends on how the system is used
<h3sp4wn> rohan: Can you pastebin the output of debian-sid doing the same thing - When you are writing scripts it can cause unexpected behavior if certain things aren't done which I think is relevant to ubuntu-server
<OlliK> markc: For me, the computer is used only by me and my girlfriend, so I don't have problem of having multiple users
<h3sp4wn> You can't use sudo unless you are in the admin group anyway
<markc> OlliK> sure, a carefully crafted sudo setup that only allows the minimum access to certain procedures _could_ be safer but the way ubuntu uses sudo, especially the mantra that goes with it, is not necessarily safer than plain root perms and no sudo at all
<markc> OlliK> you have a situation where someone else, your gf even, could total your machine!
<h3sp4wn> not if she isn't in the admin group
<OlliK> markc: yes. A good user who knows the system well, can keep the normal system very safe as he won't log in as root unles it's really necessary
<OlliK> markc: but this sudo-style might be better for beginners and prevent the possibility that they accidently use root user
<markc> OlliK> yes, but the way ubuntu uses it allows ANY OTHER USER to total the system, that is NOT safer than no sudo at all
<chowells> users have to be in the admin group before they can issue commands as root
<OlliK> markc: ok
<mhterres> Riddell> ping
<OlliK> ponh
<Riddell> mhterres: hi
<mhterres> Just one question:
<mhterres> can I request 10 CDs from Ubuntu and 10 CDs from Kubuntu ?
<Riddell> yes
<mhterres> I did this, but I'm in doubt
<mhterres> oh great !!!
<mhterres> :-D
<alessandro_> Hi
<alessandro_> somebody know how can I import contact in kmail from evolution without having evolution?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> I need some help with usplash..
<nox-Hand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28usplash%29 <-- I have this guide, and I want this >> http://www.sector-42.frih.net/docs/images/test2.png << image as my boot screen, but I want to be sure that I have done the first thing correct (( colours need changing? ))
<mhterres> Riddel: where can I see the cover art of the CDs ?
<nox-Hand> brb
<mhterres> Riddel: is it available online ?
<xwolf-> is there a kubuntu mac os theme?
<markc> how do I specify kubuntu CDs at https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest ?
<rohan> official and final amarok 1.4.0 wont be included in dapper ?
<dbglt> hello :)
<rohan> hi dbglt
<dbglt> hi just a quick question... is there a quick/supported way to utilise multimedia keys? Or do I have to manually map them (add into xmodmap)
<dbglt> using latest kubuntu and such
<Lynoure> dbglt: I had to modmap them, dunno whether there would have been some easier way in kubuntu
<dbglt> Lynoure: used xev to get each keycode and such?
<Lynoure> dbglt: they work pretty much out of the box in ubuntu, though, I've been told
<dbglt> I'm sure there is an easier way, but I can't remember it
<dbglt> Lynoure: not here!
<Lynoure> dbglt: you tried ubuntu and kubuntu?
<dbglt> Lynoure: (or I've screwed around with it, and broken it, more likely)
<dbglt> but they haven't worked from the time I first installed
<dbglt> Lynoure: yeah tried ubuntu, then switched to kubuntu
<Lynoure> hmm
<Lynoure> then it might be they are unknown on your laptop...
<Lynoure> dbglt: in that case reporting the keycodes and make/model/version to the laptop test team might be helpful.
<dbglt> Lynoure: oh no, it's not a laptop, just a keyboard with the special keys
<Lynoure> dbglt: Oh, I've heard those are not very standard...
<swoke> Anyone knows which packages needs to be installed to avoid this : "Can't find X includes" ?
<swoke> (when ./configure)
<Lynoure> dbglt: that's why in the window side there is often some extraspecial driver for setting them. So, showkeys or xev, and xmodmap in .kde/Autostart
<swoke> I'm trying to install kovpn but fails on configure :(
<thoreauputic> swoke: xlibs-dev or x-window-system-dev from memory
<thoreauputic> !info xlibs-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: (X Window System client library development files transitional package), section oldlibs, is extra. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 63 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<thoreauputic> !info x-window-system-dev
<ubotu> x-window-system-dev: (X Window System development components), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 64 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<Lynoure> dbglt: And if you are feeling nice, put the codes and myabe even the modmap file to somewhere online, so that other people with the same keyboard can get the codes&solution easily. :)
<dbglt> Lynoure: ok. I'll do that. Thankyou :)
<swoke> thoreauputic: Thanks, gonna try right now.
<Lynoure> dbglt: It was a pleasure to be of help :)
<thoreauputic> swoke: :)
<swoke> thoreauputic: Damn, now, I got QT error :-
<swoke> But one step is passed, thanks again ! :)
<thoreauputic> swoke: apt-cache search libqt | grep dev
<wquay> hi
<thoreauputic> swoke: use the same approach for other dev libraries
<swoke> thoreauputic: Yep, okay ! :)
<thoreauputic> swoke: i.e. apt-cache search libfoo | grep dev
<swoke> Thanks !
<thoreauputic> no problem :)
<h3sp4wn> !tell swoke about apt-file
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: that would help if the thing he is compiling was in the repos - I guess it also is more accurate for finding the package that ./configure is complaining about as well - not a bad way to do it..
<thoreauputic> hmm - yes apt-file is a better short cut
<markc> doh, of course, if I want kubuntu CDs I need to go to https://shipit.kubuntu.com/myrequest
<wasp_ems> hi is there anyone who can help me set up ktorrent?cause i get an error when i try and download something
<swoke> Thanks h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> thoreauputic: I usually use apt-cache search because its faster (but not as comprehensive - occasionally for some reason something is not in) but nailoth gives apt-file as the standard way to do what he wants but its pretty slow
<swoke> WORKS !!!
<swoke> \o/
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: yes - on the other hand it will find packages according to file name - which is very useful at times
<adriano> giorno
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: especially since dpkg -S only searches locally installed packages
<adriano> here the language is it or eng?
<admin__> haha uber hax ftw ?
<thoreauputic> adriano: english here
<thoreauputic> :)
<adriano> ok ty
<adriano> well,i have a problem
<thoreauputic> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<adriano> ok ok
<adriano> eng is ok
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> OK
<adriano> i have a problem
<adriano> my adept says that the last version of firefox is 1.0.8
<adriano> i want the 1.5
<thoreauputic> adriano: correct for breezy
<thoreauputic> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<adriano> how i can get the unstable repositories?
<thoreauputic> adriano: see above
<adriano> no,firefox is only a problem
<adriano> i want to have the best last repository
<thoreauputic> adriano: if you want the latest, install dapper
<adriano> is not a problem the stability
<thoreauputic> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<adriano> i dont want to install dapper
<adriano> i only want to get the latest repository
<thoreauputic> adriano: then you are out of luck
<thoreauputic> adriano: the breezy repos are the latest for breezy
<adriano> ow...
<h3sp4wn> adriano: If you want the absolute latest firefox try using dear park
<thoreauputic> this is not debian
<adriano> i used gentoo,but i dont have time
<adriano> debian is like gentoo
<thoreauputic> adriano: no, it isn't - at all :)
<adriano> kubuntu is perfect but has old versions of many apps
<thoreauputic> adriano: dapper is pretty stable now
<adriano> i know,i fucked an old notebook,i gave a compile for an entire week on august :D
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: kubuntu dapper is being discussed in here
<adriano> well, i will get from internet the dapper
<adriano> thank you to all for the info and help
<adriano> when i will get the dapper i will return here
<h3sp4wn> You can upgrade from breezy to dapper without doing a reinstall
<adriano> really?
<adriano> how?
<Samuli^> !upgrade
<Samuli^> hmm, is ubotu down?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<thoreauputic> Samuli^: are you registered with nickserv ?
<adriano> ok ty for the links
<adriano> i chet it now
<Samuli^> thoreauputic, could'nt be arsed to do that :)
<adriano> *check
<thoreauputic> Samuli^: then ubotu will ignore you ;)
<thoreauputic> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Samuli^> it didn't yesterday..
<Samuli^> thore, i'm registered now.
<thoreauputic> Samuli^: registering is a good idea - you will get locked out if the chan has to be made +r
<Samuli^> I'll just have to add script to register me automatically when I join freenode
<Hobbsee> Samuli^: you can usually set that in xchat
<thoreauputic> Samuli^: just put your password in the server password field ( in the server dialog)
<thoreauputic> Samuli^: better in that field than the other one
<adriano> i don't have gksudo..
<adriano> what is?
<thoreauputic> adriano: try kdesu
<adriano> ah ok ty
<thoreauputic> adriano: gksudo is the gnome version
<adriano> ok ok i understood when i readen kdesu
<Samuli^> thoreauputic, you think knows to automatically message nickserv?
<Samuli^> +xchat
<thoreauputic> Samuli^: yes of course - if you put your password in that field you will be auto registered on connection
<adriano> it says that update-manager doesn't exixst
<adriano> *exist
<thoreauputic> adriano: install it
<Samuli^> thoreauputic, ok.. I'll try that.
<adriano> ah lol
<thoreauputic> adriano: again, a gnome thing
<thoreauputic> adriano: or use apt-get - but then you need to edit your sources.list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<adriano> no,there is the kde version of update-manager?
<thoreauputic> I don't know - haven't tried it :)
<adriano> ok ty :D
* thoreauputic uses fluxbox mostly
<eduardo> open #rofantasy
<eduardo> omg
<eduardo> xd
* thoreauputic hands eduardo a /join
<adriano> on kubuntu.org there isn't the dapper version
<adriano> i think the dapper is only for ubuntu
<adriano> it's true or not?
<thoreauputic> adriano: there is dapper for kubuntu
<thoreauputic> adriano: for example - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/
<creed205> adriano: I just downloaded it. I did a search on google and it ended up referencing me back to    kubuntu.org
<adriano> i searched it onto www.kubuntu.org,not on google
<adriano> well,i got the dapper repositories
<adriano> i will give the update later
<adriano> thank you for the help
<adriano> bye
<Bizzeh> hey, how do i get the source (or headers) for my spesific kernel?
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<creed205> hey guys
<ubuntu> has anybody experienced a system freeze while copying install files during the process of installing kubuntu dapper from the daily build of live cd?
<creed205> I am not new,,, but I am new. I have used Kubuntu before and I like it but I was wondering if anyone has every made a list of things you have to install on kubuntu fresh install.
<creed205> what are the geek must haves?
<creed205> ubunut: i had that with beta 1
<creed205> ubuntu: are you trying beta 2?
<ubuntu> creed205: how did you solve that_
<ubuntu> I am using today/s daily build
<creed205> ubuntu: hmmm
<creed205> ubuntu: that one worked for me :P
<Leonin> When I try to rebuild the music collection in Amarok the "search bar thingy" stops at 72% and the CPU goes crazy. Does this only happen to me? Im using Dapper btw.
<slow-motion> hallo
<elvstone> hi.
<elvstone> i'm installing kubuntu on my laptop atm. it has a geforce2go, when i later configure the binary nvidia drivers, should i install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<root> hi
<kettenschutz> hey
<kettenschutz> also ich hab jetzt nochmal die xorg conf updaten lassen, und den dri eintrag fr den nvidia treiber entfernt, leider gottes startet mein windowmanager nicht sobald ich das tu
<swoke> Anyone know a way to get a konqueror profile for midnightcommander ?
<kettenschutz> wenn ich den dri eintrag in der xorg.conf wieder einfge,lft alles io
<Lynoure> kettenschutz: Can you ask that same in English?
<swoke> I don't have any in /usr/shar
<Lynoure> kettenschutz: something about windowmanafer and updating xorg... but that's all I understood.
<kettenschutz> yay sry lynoure, i thought i was in the german chan ... :)
<kettenschutz> i've got a problem with my nvidia graphics driver
<kettenschutz> if i install it and if i update the xorg.conf and remove the DRI line, my KDE wont start
<kettenschutz> if i create the LOAD "DRI" line, all works, wtf ?!
<Hoobly> Does anyone know of a way to convert a number of xls files to pdf with openoffice.org calc as a batch so that I don't have to open every xls file and convert individually?
<nico8481> hi
<Lynoure> kettenschutz: Why would you want to remove the DRI line?
<Lynoure> kettenschutz: If it works, isn't it just ogod? :)
<Lynoure> /ogod/good
<kettenschutz> yay but the installer readme said that i have to remove that line
<Lynoure> kettenschutz: then the readme was probably wrong. :) I guess you could file a bug on that.
<kettenschutz> mhh dont think so, but, whatever :)
<kettenschutz> do u got experiences on "wine" or "cedega" ?
<BrigadierFrog> if I have libxml and libxml-dev why in the hell wouldn't -lxml work?
<BrigadierFrog> I see /usr/lib/libxml.so.*
<BrigadierFrog> its there... yet I can't link to it
<crum> will amaroK play mp3 files or do I have to load another type of player in order to play mp3's
<axisme> dunno, i cheated and installed vlc
<Bazzi> you have to download some extra package
<crum> sheoot
<Bazzi> see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crum> vlc wont install on a mac install..I dont think
<crum> dang
<h3sp4wn> crum: dapper or breezy ?
<crum> breezy
<crum> sorry
<buda_sk8> Channel for Kurubuntu Brazilian user???
<axisme> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ubuntu> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
* aseigo feels special that he knows not only what "obrigada" means but how to say it (sort of) now =P
<crum> what does it mean?
<crum> for it might come in handy when I am at the world cup this summer and i am rappin with some brazilians
<buda_sk8> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Snaga> I have an external usb drive that is mounting with a noexec option. how do I remove that? using kubuntu breezy.
<nixternal> oh lord...."Novell says it has a faster way to get drivers into Linux users' hands."
<axisme> yeah was reading that
<nixternal> ya...and Microsoft does the same with windows users
<axisme> looked crap
<nixternal> it is ashame that a great Linux distro such as SuSe had to get bought out by Novell
<axisme> i think the easiest way is for things to come with drivers for linux
<h3sp4wn> Its for servers
<nixternal> what were the germans thinkin' on that one?
<h3sp4wn> So that hardware vendors can build drivers for a specific version of suse enterprise linux and be informed of any changes - which is a good thing
<nixternal> ya...don't get me wrong it is....but Novell having it's hands in it will eventually dirty the process...microshaft did the same thing...and i remember when their nvidia and ati drivers would screw stuff up so bad
<nixternal> thats next
<Bazzi> suse is cancer
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> then microsoft is HIV
<Bazzi> maybe so
<nixternal> or full blown AIDS
<nixternal> lol
<C-O-L-T> hello. I have one question that really interests me. Do you like the basic wallpaper which is given in Kubuntu BETA because in my opinion is ugly, the whole artwork of kubuntu seems to me ugly
<C-O-L-T> of course it is a matter of taste
<nixternal> i can't even remember what the stock one looks like...i never do stock ;D
<Bazzi> C-O-L-T: KDE4 will have greatly improved artwork I hope... and kubuntu will go that line, too, hopefully :>
<nixternal> what is the roadmap for KDE4?
<C-O-L-T> Bazzi: but could have kubuntu a better artwork for Dapper BETA like Ubuntu with gnome
<Bazzi> Mark S. said dapper+1 will include a KDE4 beta :>
<C-O-L-T> Bazzi: do you know a site or something where I can get some preliminary screenshots of KDE 4. I even don't know how will look like
<Bazzi> the UI is still conceptual at best
<Bazzi> you can see mockups etc at kde-look.org
<C-O-L-T> Bazzi: I am gonna check it now :)
<ctothej> whats the best way to bug the hell out of ati so they release their next set of drivers?
<Samuli^> ctothej, if you figure that out let me know.
<ctothej> ive been waiting for like a month for them to fix the damn crossfire mobo problems...
<Samuli^> something like: there's 29 million linux-desktop users and all of them are thinking about switching to nvidia.
<ctothej> that may work well. i should create a petition online and have everyone here sign it!
<Samuli^> ctothej, there's been few already.
<Samuli^> And I guess they were succesful to a point because there at least is ati-drivers nowadays.
<ctothej> hmm. why not release it open source? maybe someone else could do the job better..
<aseigo> Samuli^: better would be switching to intel
<Samuli^> aseigo, but intel sucks :/
<aseigo> Samuli^: they are now actually committed to OSS in graphics hardware in a very serious way... from here on out there will be zero day drivers for their hardware along with full specs
<Samuli^> and anyways, it's nvidia that's ati's competitor not intel.
<Bazzi> intel has over 50% of GPU market share
<aseigo> not ture
<aseigo> er, ture
<Bazzi> so intel is the biggest player in the game
<aseigo> nvidia and ati are paired together since they address similar market segments
<h3sp4wn> At least then you won't have to run a tainted kernel that if you ever have problems will be blamed on the closed source drivers
<ctothej> for what? their built in mobo graphics?
<aseigo> but intel is certainly a competitor
<aseigo> ctothej: every graphics chipset they release going forward
<Samuli^> intel makes normal graphic cards for normal people, ati and nvidia make graphic cards for gamers.
<aseigo> ctothej: the idea seems to be that GPUs are a test bed for doing the same with the rest of their hardware lines
<Bazzi> intel provides the needs for office-workers and non-3d-programmers perfectly GPU-wise ;)
<aseigo> Samuli^: i think that will be changing to be honest
<ctothej> how so?
<Samuli^> aseigo, anyways, that's the situation now.
<Bazzi> will intel provide OSS drivers for the 950 chipset as well?
<aseigo> Samuli^: not that they will be providing chips marketted to gamers, but 3D pipelines are the future
<aseigo> Samuli^: all their 2D support is actually done in 3D hardware
<aseigo> (well, going forward)
<aseigo> Bazzi: for already released hardware it's trickier ... they have to do a lot of review of the technologies involved for "cleanness" and then there's a lot of internal mucking about... very expensive and time consuming
<Bazzi> well yeah all the patents they've violated
<aseigo> Bazzi: so while they are trying to do better with already released hardware, their OSS commitment is to new hardware
* aseigo believes the first results will be on the market this fall
<Bazzi> but the current series drivers would be awesome
<Bazzi> I'd likely get a new laptop then ;)
<aseigo> heh...
<aseigo> i have the 915 in my laptop and it runs great with the OSS drivers...
<Bazzi> because I dont like fucking with either nvidia or ati drivers
<h3sp4wn> The new macbook (non pro) looks like a good laptop
<Bazzi> I've got a 855 graphics chipset in my laptop and 3d support is really 'limited'
<Bazzi> as in 1fps
<aseigo> 3d accel (good enough for neverball and whatnot anyways ;), xinerama support (so i can do both clone and dual-screen), etc
<ctothej> heh
<h3sp4wn> GMA950 should be ok for XGL with opensource drivers
<aseigo> Bazzi: hahaa... the 915 is decent. certainly not a gamer's laptop but i can play opengl games on it just fine
* aseigo notes that this is why intel has hired up x.org guys, including keith packard
<Bazzi> I dont need a gaming laptop, but basic 3d support is always nice, even if its just for toys like Xgl
<aseigo> i like being able to run opengl apps without it sucking, yes =)
<Bazzi> heh I've got some friends with Ati gpus
<Bazzi> really funny how the drivers can take their systems down
<ctothej> if they run crossfire, they're not doing shit
<Bazzi> lol crossfire
<Bazzi> dont even get me started on that topic :P
<ctothej> they get a nice 800x600 b/w commandline
<Bazzi> `too little too late'
* Bazzi is running SLI here
<ctothej> nice. which cards?
<Bazzi> 6600gt
<Bazzi> I got the 2nd one for 1/3 of the original price
<ajayc> YES YES YES
<Bazzi> so I went for it
<ctothej> well thats real nice
<Bazzi> just for fun :)
<ajayc> SHIPIT
<ajayc> for kubuntu
<ajayc> :)
<ajayc> :D
<ajayc> COOOL
<ajayc> btw how do u become a kubuntu dev?
<Bazzi> you gotta get a MOTU afaik
<ajayc> how?
<Bazzi> read the wiki :P
<ajayc> nothing specific
<ajayc> get myself a page on wiki?
<ajayc> come guys tell me fast
<ajayc> please :))
<Bazzi> dude chill
* ajayc cools down
* ajayc wanna be a dev though he is 16
<Bazzi> if you want to be a dev with that attitude you probably shouldn't apply in the first place
<ajayc> ok sorry :(
<ajayc> Bazzi: u a dev?
<Bazzi> no
<Bazzi> (not yet ;) )
<ajayc> lol
<klerfayt_> can I have xgl running at the same tame then I other applications (e.g. games) need 3d accel.?
<OpAq> yes you can
<klerfayt_> does it affect them in negative way?
<ajayc> ofcourse u gotta have a powerful pc to run smoothly
<h3sp4wn> You can run a seperate X server without XGL for running games (I don't know the exact specifics of how but I know you can)
<OpAq> not really. I am running xgl on a 1ghz pentium M with an nvidia card that has only 32 mb of ram
<OpAq> nerver tried to play a game but xgl works flawlessly
<ajayc> OpAq: O_O
<ajayc> sure?
<sphere02> enable DMA ON sata hdd?
<ajayc> how?
<OpAq> yea you use http://xgame.tlhiv.org/
<OpAq> AFAIK
<sphere02> yes how
<apol> AFAIK Xgl is great because it doesn't suck much resources, not because you can have a cube with desktops...
<dergringo> is anybody able to tell me how to configure gIFT?
<ajayc> how the hell can u run XGL on 32 mb ram?
<klerfayt_> wait: are you saying that xgl will reult in less cpu usage?
<Leonin> Just installed amarok 1.4 but when I gather my music the progressbar stops at 74% and the CPU goes crazy. Anyone know how I could repair it? Im using Dapper btw.
<OpAq> 32 mb of video ram. 512 of actual ram
<ajayc> ahh! there
<Bazzi> by the way, are there any popular games repositories? for stuff like enemy territory, unreal tournament etc.
<ajayc> i ran it on 8mb smuuuhtly
<OpAq> the graphics card is  nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M]  (rev a3)
<h3sp4wn> ajayc: If you look at an SGI Indy from 10/15 years ago then it supports hardware opengl without dropping any frames (Xgl has graphical glitches still)
<ajayc> people i tried enemy territory but it was slow
<ajayc> i got a laptop intel 915
<ajayc> 256 mb ram
<ajayc> any ideas?
<OpAq> you do not have hardware acceleration turned on
<klerfayt_> ah. et. what so special about radar map? why it drops fps?
<ajayc> OpAq: how to get it on?
<Leonin> A tiny idea about how I can fix it? Just point me in the right direction. =)
<OpAq> not sure how to do that for the intel chips. but I think you just need to put the dri section in your xorg.conf
<ajayc> no idea?
<riri> Hi nixternal
<riri> i succeeded
<riri> sudo bash
<riri> echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward            # activation du "pontage" entre les deux cartes rseaux
<riri> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.10.0/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<riri> exit
<riri> here is the thing to do
<OpAq> ajayc:try to find the information from google http://www.google.com/search?q=intel+915+dri+ubuntu&btnG=Search&hs=iS6&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial
<ajayc> i wastrying :P
<OpAq> and http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=intel+915&btnG=Search
<nixternal> hey riri
<nixternal> whoo hooo...i am glad you got that working
<iqon> does anyone know where i can find newer versions of akregator?  i can't even find 1.2.2 (dapper's version) anywhere on kde.org
<riri> i am waiting for the final and will move to kubuntu
<riri> thanks for your help
<nixternal> cool man...i was close with the iptables ;D
<nixternal> np man....it looks like i just kinda pointed you into a direction...you got it done man...good job
<riri> they have it written in ubuntu doc
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> i have all the docs here...but haven't gone through them all yet
<riri> and when i read your speaking about iptable
<riri> i just link
<riri> lol
<nixternal> i am thinking about upgrading at least one of my debian serers (etch) to maybe ubuntu/kubuntu server
<riri> there are translated in french ! lol
<nixternal> it works
<nixternal> ya...i seen the french up there
<nixternal> i can barely read and speak english...another language would make my head explode ;D
<nixternal> i tend to speak geekbonics
<nixternal> hey iqon...is there a newer version than 1.2.2 for akregator? i am using 1.2.2
* nixternal researches
<ajayc> i gotta add only this:
<ajayc> Section "DRI"
<ajayc> 	Mode	0666
<ajayc> ?
<iqon> nixternal: it's not in dapper, but i've seen references to 1.5 and 2.0, supposedly 1.5 added the feature of tagging feed items
<nixternal> hmm..i have it in dapper
<ajayc> OpAq: ?
<nixternal> flight 7 to be exact
<OpAq> I think that is it, if you have the right driver in the driver section
<OpAq> do to forget to put the endsection after that
<iqon> nixternal: sorry... 1.2.2 is in dapper... but i was hoping to find and compile a newer version
<nixternal> 1.2.2 is all that is at sourceforge/akregator...i don't see anything newer
<nixternal> 1.2.2 build 650
<ajayc> will killing the x and starting again do?
<nixternal> actually...im wrong...
<nixternal> akreagators site only shows 1.0_beta5-1 w/o a date
<nixternal> 2004-07-16 15:00
<iqon> nixternal: i was wondering where 1.2.2 came from
<nixternal> wth...ya no crap..where did 1.2.2 come from
<nixternal> i just found a akregator blog..dude is talkin' about it for kde 3.5.3 and building it for qt4/kde4
<riri> nixt : have we got AVI and mp3 with dapper ?
<nixternal> ya...riri
<riri> thanks
<nixternal> gstream .10 and libxine-extracodecs
<EvilIdler> AVI is just a wrapper
<nixternal> that is where that all comes in
<nixternal> but my avi and mp3's worked w/o problems
<nixternal> my m4a's i had to do the whole gstream .10 and libxine-extracodecs
<nixternal> the akregator website hasn't been updated since june 2005...but the blog is up to date
<nixternal> actually...akregator took a break until kde4 it looks like
<sameer`> any one using epson c46
<Johncro13> hey, anybody having issues with TV tuner cards?
<EvilIdler> sameer`: I got one working on grandpa's computer
<EvilIdler> sameer`: If there's no C46 driver, C44 of some kind should work
<sameer`> hmm
<sameer`> there r drivers for c44
<sameer`> should i use that u mean ??
<sameer`> i
<EvilIdler> Try those. C46 is the replacement for C44; pretty much the same printer with a new label
<sameer`> hmm
<sameer`> i got the driver http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html here for c46
<sameer`> installed them
<sameer`> but doesn't show up in list mean
<EvilIdler> I just used whatever was in Kubuntu, and it worked. One of the libgimpprint drivers.
<sameer`> ok thanx
<sameer`> i will try that
<sameer`> sorry just one more thing
<sameer`> do i need to install something for usb ??
<EvilIdler> As long as you have the right *HCI driver in the kernel, it should work.
<EvilIdler> sameer`: Unplug your printer, plug in and check with dmesg what the log says
<EvilIdler> sameer`: If it detected a USB device, you should be fine
<sameer`> ok
<sameer`> yea it is detecting it
<sameer`> but which usb should i select
<EvilIdler> What choices do you have?
<EvilIdler> If it's just numbers, pick the lowest
<sameer`> usb # 1-16
* sameer` blushes
<EvilIdler> Wow, 16?
<EvilIdler> Never saw that many myself :)
<sameer`> but i don't have 16 usbs
<EvilIdler> Yeah, I think that's a UI design issue. Why bother asking, when the number doesn't matter? ;)
<EvilIdler> At least I've been fine with a random number, but it should just automagically pick one
<sameer`> ok
<sameer`> i will choose any rite :D
<_rodney> hi all
<sameer`> :(
<sameer`> it doesn't work with c44ux
<EvilIdler> Not sure which one to pick, as I'm miles away from the computer I got it working on :/
<_rodney> any advice for setting up the ax25 stuff ?
<sameer`> hmmm
<sameer`> i don't know
<sameer`> it is not even moving
<riri> bye nixternal :) see you
<riri> it's 20h here
<nixternal> l8r riri
<riri> i am like chicken early in bed and early in the morning ! lol
<nixternal> lol...i hear you...im up all day and night
<nixternal> 6 hours of sleep is all i need
<riri> yes ... i guess you are young !
<nixternal> 32
<nixternal> ;D
<riri> 61
<crazy_penguin> hi all. re
<nixternal> hehe..you are young too
<nixternal> ;D
<riri> and now i need rest
<riri> yes
<nixternal> lol...good night riri
<riri> i just maried my chinese wife 25 y
<nixternal> hehe...well there you go...sleep isn't what you are about to do though ;p
<riri> and will have a boy in august
<nixternal> nice...congrats
<riri> thanks
<riri> 88
<nixternal> l8r
<nixternal> whats up crazy_penguin
<sameer`> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer
<nixternal> hey...what are you guys usin' for irc???? xchat? bitchx?
<sameer`> does any one know wat usb that is
<sameer`> 1 or 7
<sameer`> or something
<tsdgeos> nixternal: konversation
<sameer`> output of lsusb
<crazy_penguin> nixternal: everything is ok. thx for asking
<nixternal> tsdgeos...i just read up on it
<nixternal> looks decent
<nixternal> xchat is a hog
<nixternal> why use bitchx on kde...im not doin' the term thing no more
<nixternal> konversation i shall check out
<ajayc> is kubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<ajayc> which is the fastest kubuntu xubuntu or ubuntu?
<nixternal> ajayc...it isn't about speed...about window managers....speed wise they are pretty much the same for me
<EvilIdler> Konversation is similar to xchat, except the darn font isn't shrinking to unreadable :)
<nixternal> xubuntu is whicked fast
<iqon> ajayc: for me kde does feel faster than gnome
<nixternal> i use it on an old laptop and it flies
<ajayc> well xgl supported on xubuntu?
<nixternal> is it supported on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<nixternal> xgl is takin' over for opengl or it is an upgrade...if im correct...i wouldn't see why it wouldnt' be honestly
<Leonin> Just installed amarok 1.4 but when I gather my music the progressbar stops at 74% and the CPU goes crazy. Anyone know how I could repair it? Im using Dapper btw.
<ajayc> ok
<EvilIdler> Xgl is an addition to X
<xwolf-> does it work in kde?
<EvilIdler> You'd still use OpenGL to write 3D apps/games
<EvilIdler> It's more KDE working on Xgl, I guess
<EvilIdler> The desktop environment shouldn't care
<xwolf-> yeah.
<nixternal`v2> ok...konversation up and running now
<xwolf-> so, can i get those pretty thingies i saw on novell's xgl demo video working in my kubuntu?
<EvilIdler> On Dapper, yes
<troy> damned nick thieves :P
<ajayc> xwolf-: ofcourse
<xwolf-> well then, is dapper already coming with xgl?
<ajayc> no
<ajayc> u gotta download it
<TheCoffeMaker> Hi! all
<nixternal> here there TheCoffeMaker
<TheCoffeMaker> I having problems with Apache ... I dont know why Apache don't let me in
<crum> hello..newbie here...what is the command to manually configure my resolution file in kubuntu breezy?
<crum> i loaded something and now I only have 640x480
<crum> or less
<crum> kinda sucks..can barely see what I am typing
<crum> screen is taken up by konversion
<didimo> exit
<EvilIdler> Try ctrl-alt-plus to toggle, or relog
<crum> i cant edit my config file?
<crum> and add the resolutions that I so desire?
<crum> :)
<TheCoffeMaker> soo ... someone with experience in Apache configuration?
<didimo> exit
<crum> exit
<crum> exit out and restart didimo?
<Monkee13> TheCoffeMaker:  what do yo uneed? and what version?
<crum> ok..i will try that then
<didimo> hello
<TheCoffeMaker> Monkee13: Im using Apache2 in Dapper ... the point is that the directory rules rejects me
<nixternal> hey TheCoffeMaker...how is this directory rejection coming about???  can you start apache2 at all?
<TheCoffeMaker> yes ... I can ... wait for a moment ... I locking the error.log
<nixternal> k
<TheCoffeMaker> locking?!?!? ... ok my english sucks ... but --- here is my log ... [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  Directory index forbidden by rule: /mnt/WorkSpace/Documentos/
<TheCoffeMaker> and the config tag ... is ...
<TheCoffeMaker> let me see
<TheCoffeMaker> Alias /doc/ "/mnt/WorkSpace/Documentos"
<nixternal> k
<TheCoffeMaker> <Directory /mnt/WorkSpace/Documentos>
<nixternal> ok...
<TheCoffeMaker> Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
<TheCoffeMaker> AllowOverride None
<nixternal> what if you type in   http://server_ip/index.php/htm/html
<nixternal> does that work at all?
<nixternal> for instance....   http://192.168.1.100/index.html
<TheCoffeMaker> I having Subversion ... Joombla and phpMyAdmin working with Locations ... but Disrectorys doesn't work
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> ok...in httpd.conf you need to add "Options Indexes"
<TheCoffeMaker> ok ... Order deny,allow
<TheCoffeMaker> Deny from all
<TheCoffeMaker> Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
<nixternal> let me check my apache2 conf really quick
<TheCoffeMaker> </Directory> ... follow by Locations tags
<TheCoffeMaker> oki
<nixternal> Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
<nixternal> Options Indexes is set in my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sitename
<nixternal> it isn't set in apache2...i was thinking back to apache and httpd.conf
<nixternal> i know "Options Indexes" is set by default...at least i thought it was...but if you created a new virtual host..then it miht have gotten skipped
<TheCoffeMaker> nop ... I haven't  ... im using the same default config file with the same VirtualHost by default
<nixternal> ok...hmmmm
<nixternal> and for instances...you type in http://192.168.1.100/directory/   ....you get that error message?
<nixternal> and you can't see anything in the directory
<TheCoffeMaker> yeap
<nixternal> no directory structure at all
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> let me see if i can even do it on mine
<nixternal> one more second
<TheCoffeMaker> The stage thng is that the others locations are working :S
<TheCoffeMaker> stage? ... strange
<nixternal> ok...my directory is working
<nixternal> ya that is strange
<nixternal> ummm....owner and group are www-data
<nixternal> or root?
<TheCoffeMaker> myuser (owner)  www-data (group) ... with group permissions to read and execute
<nixternal> ok...so that isn't an issue then
<nixternal> how about /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf     Options Indexes set in there?
<TheCoffeMaker> let me see
<nixternal> <Directory  /home/*/public_html>
<nixternal> Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
<nixternal> that is how mine is currently setup...which i believe is also default
<TheCoffeMaker> ok ... a try with this ... but I havent the userdir.conf in mods-enable
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> you don't have a userdir.conf or userdir.load in there?
<TheCoffeMaker> nop
<nixternal> that might be the problem then
<nixternal> are they in /etc/apache2/mods-available ?
<TheCoffeMaker> dought! ... sorry ... Im using my user and I cant see it ... :S ... hehehe ... the files are there :S ... so ... let mi see if Option Indexes is set
<nixternal> ok
<TheCoffeMaker> yeap ... it's set
<nixternal> so it is in mods-enabled then?
<TheCoffeMaker> yeap yeap
<nixternal> hmmm
<TheCoffeMaker> maybe the problem is that Im using the alias /doc/
<nixternal> it very well could be
<TheCoffeMaker> np ... it says that I have no permissions to access on this server
<nixternal> hmm
<[mX] > does anyone in here have a thinkpad t42?
<crimsun> no, but I use an X41-2527
<[mX] > do you have an atheros wifi minipci card in it?
<crimsun> no, ipw2195abg
<[mX] > god I got fucked with this atheros chip :)
<crimsun> are you using dapper?
<[mX] > 5.10?
<[mX] > is there an easy way to update my repo to update to dapper?
<nixternal> hey TheCoffeMaker....you don't have "Options FollowSymLinks" in userdir.conf or appache2.conf do you?
<TheCoffeMaker> emmm let me see
<simp> is there a octoshape plugin for ubuntu?
<frood> I'm having problems mounting NTFS partitions for my user account.
<[mX] > crimsun: ?
<crimsun> [mX] : no, that's breezy
<frood> the partitions are setup to mount in /etc/fstab but only root can mount them and view them. How can I change permissions to them so that my regular user can mount/view them?
<[mX] > thanks
<Blissex> frood: for mounting  the 'user' option. For permissions depends on the type of filesystem in the partition
<frood> Blissex : It's an NTFS parition I'm mounting as read only.
<TheCoffeMaker> sorry ... konversation crash :S
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> not good :D
<frood> Blissex : Where do I enter this 'user' option?
* frood is a linux newbie
<Blissex> frood: the 'user' option in 'fstab', check 'man 5 fstab' and for reading NTFS check the options 'umask', 'uid' and 'gid' in 'man 8 mount', and there is a specific page on the Wiki
<Blissex> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<TheCoffeMaker> so
<nixternal> in the sites-enabled also...make sure you have allow from all set for the directory in question
<nixternal> which i think you already did above
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> How would I start the Kubuntu liveCD with framebuffer?
<granrich> u guys are fags
<nixternal> thankx
<nixternal> appreciate the comment
<granrich> dude suc my dick
<crimsun> granrich: cigarettes?
<nox-Hand> granrich, Thanks a lot, how are you today?
<nixternal> isn't every day that some idiot tells me off
<granrich> f u
<nixternal> but thank you
<TheCoffeMaker> emmm ... nop ... I have Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128 ... tath is the same thing isn't?
<nixternal> i really appreciate it...you made my day
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> allow from all
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@filter.sequoia.net]  by crimsun
<crimsun> anyhow, we were saying...
<nixternal> i don't knw about that allow you have set up...i have never gone that deep
<nixternal> rofl....gg crimsun
<crimsun> your stupid clones are muzzled. Go away.
<nixternal> haha
<nox-Hand> You know what, granrich, I am already so depressed, that I REALLY needed that =) Thanks a lot, made my day, I shall go get the shotgun now \o/ || Okay, not really, but let me put it in a way without swearing: f00k off, you f@cking f@gg0t, you smell like sh!t, and you act like it too.
<nox-Hand> Oh, and have a nice day =)
* nixternal grabs the gun from nox-Hand's hands...
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> don't do it for the love of kubuntu :D
<TheCoffeMaker> nop ... i try with allow alll and nothing
<nox-Hand> |0_o|
<nox-Hand> Anywho, that liveCD with framebuffer?
<nixternal> ya...see if that works...if it does...then we can work on securing it further from there
<robotgeek> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<nixternal> funny thing about watching your language....how can you watch something you can't see ;D
<nixternal> kinda like watchin' grass grow ;D
<EvilIdler> What happened? Did #debian invade?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i was thinking #redhat
<nixternal> ;D
<nixternal> i thought mandrake was done...that seemed like a lil mandrake kiddy
<EvilIdler> I switched to Ununtu not only because of the distro itself, but partially because of the attitude in the channel :/
<nixternal> i will admit...this is one of the better irc chanz i have hung out in
<EvilIdler> This and #ubuntu is actually generally friendly
<nox-Hand> EvilIdler, You are on Ubuntu?
<nixternal> well TheCoffeMaker...any luck?
<TheCoffeMaker_> nop
<nixternal> uh oh...
<nixternal> hmmm
<EvilIdler> nox-Hand: Well, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, red apples, green apples :)
<nixternal> Options Indexes is set....allow from all is set
<nixternal> i dont' know what else to do
<TheCoffeMaker_> yeap
<nixternal> this is an odd one
<EvilIdler> Mmm..apples..
<nox-Hand> For some reason, I found Kubuntu quicker than Ubuntu, even if I had Kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu, Kubuntu with KDE was quicker 0_o
* Riddell hugs EvilIdler 
<nox-Hand> But, I am on E17, so meh
<nixternal> hehe nox
<nox-Hand> nixternal, Ever seen E17 before? Quite nice :D http://www.sector-42.frih.net/docs/screenshots/screenshot3.png
<nixternal> i rmember e...i used to use it religiously back in the day
<nixternal> i thought it looked oh so elite
<nox-Hand> nixternal, E16 or 17?
<nixternal> prolly 16
<nixternal> has been a few years
<nixternal> i thought i was a l337 hax0r w/ it ;D
<nox-Hand> Oh, well check out E17, very good looking, and there is a script that installs it from CVS automaticly \o/
<nixternal> i might sling it on my xubuntu setup
<nixternal> chekc it out
<imbrandon> wow been a while since i seen an aol hostname
<nixternal> you know...the only ubuntu family i hvaent' checked out is...edubuntu...that is the only one i don't have running
<frood> Hrmm.
<imbrandon> eduuntu is kinda cool with its ltsp setup
<nixternal> i might give that a check out too
<EvilIdler> Yeah, the edu variant is more different from basic Ubuntu than Kubuntu
<nixternal> i saw their new wallpaper they have for it and i really liked it
<frood> Blissex : I've followed the instructions on the wiki page and I still can't access the NTFS partition unless I'm root.
<nixternal> i look the whole "world together" thing
<nixternal> that is what we need
<EvilIdler> I think the school Linux project around here recommends it
<nixternal> stop all this damn fighting....
<Blissex> frood: then you haven't followed them quite right... Whats the output of 'grep ntfs /etc/fstab'?
<frood> Blissex: the line in /etc/fstab is /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0    Am I missing something?
<nixternal> hmmm..i have a new dead pixel...just watched it happen
<imbrandon> edubuntu == yello apples ;) ( vs green and red ) , hmmm debian might just be an orange though
<nixternal> hey TheCoffeMaker...have you check out #apache ?
<Blissex> frood: that line looks good
<Blissex> frood: is the problem that you cannot mount it or cannot look inside as non-root?
<TheCoffeMaker_> emmm nop ;) ... thanks for everything
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> no prob...i wish i could have been more help
<EvilIdler> Hmm..there's a neat tool: Hamachi. Make a virtual LAN for games that don't understand this new-fangled Internet thing. Pity it's closed source :(
<imbrandon> frood, you might also use uid and gid
<frood> Blissex: Mounts fine. I can't access it unless I'm root.
<Blissex> nixternal: condolences for the death of one of your beloved pixels
<nixternal> lol...thx Blissex
<imbrandon> frood,  uid=<username>,gid=admin
<Blissex> frood: and whats the output of 'ls -ld /media/sda1 /media/sda1/*'?
<nox-Hand> Where would I configure xorg in Kubuntu?
<nixternal> i can tell the ol' lady that it is dying...maybe she will let me get a new one
<frood> dr-x------   1 root root 8192 2006-05-16 11:54 sda1
<frood> Seems like the problems are permission related.
<imbrandon> frood,  uid=<username>,gid=admin
<imbrandon> in fstab
<imbrandon> then remount it
<Fox__> Hi
<imbrandon> hello
<Blissex> frood: then whatever is going on is ignoring the '/etc/fstab'
<Fox__> can someone help me with ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<Blissex> frood: try to make sure by 'umount /media/sda1' and then 'mount /media/sda1'
<frood> Ok.
<bobi> hi everybody
<imbrandon> Blissex, the options uid= and gid= set the username and group for the mounted files
<alleyoopster> hi everyone: how do i configure splash screen, i have lost it after installing kubuntu and would like ubuntu back, is there a command or config file?
<imbrandon> on ntfs
<bobi> I installed kubuntu from install cd choosing the 'server' option at start
<imbrandon> other wise it defaults to root
<frood> Where do the uid= and gid= lines go in?
<bobi> now I'd like to install the packages for a desktop workstation
<bobi> is there a way to do it as if I chose the default installation at boot?
<imbrandon> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=<you user name>,gid=admin 0 0
<frood> okey.
<imbrandon> bodi, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<imbrandon> or xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop ( recomends kubuntu-desktop ;)
<omega--> What's the command to restore my xorg.conf file?
<imbrandon> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nox-Hand> Yaaay! */*raves about *\*
<imbrandon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frood> imbrandon: unmounted them. added lines into fstab. ran mount -a. still doesnt work.
<Samuli^> omega--, do you mean dpkg--reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nox-Hand> **orders ten CD's from Kubuntu's new shipit service :D
<imbrandon> frood, run mount /media/sda1
<omega--> That's what I meant.
<omega--> I thought it started with a p.
<omega--> Couldn't find it.
<Samuli^> omega-- if you want to just restore from backup, copy the backup file over xorg.conf
<Fox__> is somebody here to help a linux-noob to install ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<nixternal> there are a bunch of us Fox__
<nixternal> how can we be of some assistance?
<nox-Hand> **order complete** :D
<nixternal> hehe
<Fox__> I have a problem (please excuse my english, I'm german)... I have a laptop with an ati card, and if i want to install / start kubuntu i get only a black screen
<Fox__> i tried vga=771 etc. but nothing helps
<imbrandon> hehe yea nox-Hand i did the same thing this morning , too bad it still wont ship till the 1st ;)
<nixternal> every time someone says their german...immediately i think of my favorite beer....hacker pschor
<nixternal> ;D
<nixternal> hmmm Fox__
<nixternal> i have a laptop...ati mobile radeon...no problem with default settings
<Fox__> i have a ati x700
<nixternal> did the cd you create burn without errors?
<nixternal> whoa...so we are talkin' a new laptop then
<nixternal> alrighty then
<Fox__> yes... my cd burn without errors...
<imbrandon> dapper or breezy ?
<imbrandon> might try the other if one dosent work
<imbrandon> just a thought
<Fox__> I have tried breezy and dapper beta 1 and beta 2 etc. but everytime the same black screen
<imbrandon> hmm
<Fox__> but if i start kubuntu over "VMPlayer" everyting work fine
<nixternal> i know for a fact that ubuntu/kubuntu uses the fglrx drivers on the livecd...but i have also heard of issues with the fglrx drivers too
<imbrandon> when does it show the black screen exactly? whats the last thing you see, have you tried acpi=off ?
<Lorenzod> Hi all.
<imbrandon> i've even heard of some needing to turn off pcmcia on laptops but no experince with them myself
<Fox__> yes i tried acpi=off and all the other thing that are write down at the help... the black screen are when he wants to start kde i think... i see the kubuntu log under that i see some packages that are copying to my hd (i think)... and thats all
<ubuntu> hello
<imbrandon> ahh
<nixternal> well hello there
<imbrandon> hmmm
<nox-Hand> ubuntu, odd name..
<ubuntu> it's realy cool :)
<ubuntu> default
<nixternal> ahh
<imbrandon> heh
<Lorenzod> Does this permission line look familiar to anybody: ?--------- ? ?      ?         ?                ? tmp
<ubuntu> sorry (juz mnie nie ma) ;)
<nixternal> that explains it....but i couldn't think of a better default name
<nixternal> ;D
<Fox__> but it's only with ubuntu/kubuntu, other linux-distributions are ok... knoppix, red hat, etc. work fine... but i want ubuntu
<Lorenzod> I cannot delete that tmp, even as root..
<pm_> whats the diff btw the LTS version and the normal version?
<Lorenzod> Hm.. doesn't anybody know what the permissions "?---------" means?
<Fox__> so nobody has n idea, how i could install kubuntu?
<Johncro13> I missed the entire conversation.
<hastesaver> Lorenzod, it means no permissions at all! Where did you see that? (And was the first one a '?' or a 'd' ?)
<Lorenzod> hastesaver: thanks. I have a directory/file that has that permission.
<Lorenzod> One of my kmail folders.
<hastesaver> Lorenzod, if you're the owner, you can change the permissions back. Do 'chmod u+rw filename'
<Lorenzod> hastesaver: first is a "?"
<Lorenzod> hastesaver: even as root, I cannot. Owner/Group is also "?" by the way..
<DarkED> hey i am trying to setup xgl, using this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto#head-b38bc528c59d24064958c7425fa05c34ac2c0564
<DarkED> how would i make it work with kde?
<imbrandon> DarkED try #ubuntu-xgl
<GeneralZod> Lorenzod:Sounds like a corrupt diesk/ filesystem to me :/
<DarkED> thanks
<Lorenzod> hastesaver: ls -l gives: ?--------- ? ?      ?         ?                ? tmp
<Lorenzod> GeneralZod: yeah, I think I'm going to run a chkfs on it..
<hastesaver> Lorenzod, I have no clue why such a thing would happen, sorry
<GeneralZod> Lorenzod:Seems wise.  I like your name, by the way.  The last three letters of it, at least ;)
<Lorenzod> GeneralZod: :)
* imbrandon loves skype
<uwo> hi all - is there a QT application like wid
<imbrandon> whats wid ?
<uwo> sorry - application like wifi-radar. what do you use to find wlan networks
<imbrandon> i use iwconfig wlan0 scan ;)
<uwo> :)
<imbrandon> buth thats just me
<Johncro13> Analogy!  New computer users are like highschoolers.  Windows is like taking highschool spanish.  Linux is like being a foreign-exchange student in Italy.  Highschool Spanish just won't cut it.
<hastesaver> Johncro13, bad analogy. There will be people who argue Spanish is better than Italian :)
<Johncro13> not high school spanish
<Johncro13> being a new Linux user, I find myself silently responding to a lot of the messages in this chat with things like "control+alt+del" and "reformat", run sys c: and msconfig.  But Linux is not that simple.
<hastesaver> Johncro13, ok, but if you're in the US (for example?), there will be people who'll argue that they have no need to learn Italian... or um, something. :)
<hastesaver> Johncro13, it's simpler
<Johncro13> now that is arguable.
<hastesaver> Johncro13, In Windows, I used to do the same random things everytime something went wrong, with no clue what was happening, or why I had to do that
<hastesaver> Johncro13, at least now I understand most of what's happening; it doesn't seem so random anymore
<matt__> hey, when i shutdown my gnome desktop flashes, is there a way to stop that?
<Johncro13> perhaps, but the "average" computer user who only wants to get online, ebay, e-mail, write letters, and that's all won't want anything more than a dumbed down OS.
<frood> Is there a way to assign a keystroke to switching from a virtual window to another one?
<r0xz> anyone got an usb wifi adapter working in dapper (speedtouch 121g)
<slow-motion> re
<r0xz> i just got my package from my isp and thought it to test it out
<imbrandon> probbly can use it with ndiswrapper, dunno though
<imbrandon> never tried
<r0xz> lol me neither, this is my first try to use wifi ever
<imbrandon> well i've used wifi , infact i am right now just not with a usb adapter ;)
<r0xz> imbrandon: my motherbord havn't got wifi support, if it had i might have tried it before
<imbrandon> i use a pci wifi adapter ( realtec 8185 )
<crum> i am having some trouble with my sound
<sphere02> how to rune vice emulator?
<sphere02> how to run vice emulator?
<crum> when I reboot I hear the sound
<crum> yet when I try and play a cd or other file...i can see it playing in noatun but I get no sound
<crum> now...i am playing it as an ogg file also
<crum> does that make a differnce?
<robotgeek> crum: ogg plays?
<imbrandon> crum did you set noatun for alsa or oss  ?
<crum> yes
<crum> hrmm
<imbrandon> wait
<imbrandon> ogg plays ?
<crum> yes
<crum> i put the cd in the drive
<imbrandon> then what dosent play ? mp3?
<crum> and the files that come up are cda, ogg, flac
<crum> the file plays but i get no sound from the speaker
<imbrandon> try installing some of the codecs from !restricted
<crum> i have done that also
<imbrandon> hmmm
* imbrandon is stumped
<crum> when I go to my sound config
<robotgeek> crum: only cd doesn't play. did you turn up the volume
<crum> yes...
<crum> i went to my sound panel and did the test
<crum> and still get no sound
<crum> yet when I boot I get the apple bong
<crum> from the front speaker
<imbrandon> did you try a diffrent media player ?
<ahmeni> Mmm.. apple bong..
<crum> yeah
<imbrandon> apple bong ?
<crum> it tried amarok
<crum> err..I
<EvilIdler> Dirty mac hippies!
<crum> no..
<crum> I just got this donated to me
<robotgeek> EvilIdler: hmm, i use a mac too
<crum> and I tried
<crum> xxms
<crum> and the last..caffeine
<crum> err..Kaffeine
<crum> no such luck on any of them
<imbrandon> you mean the speaker INSIDE the computer works but not your sounds card
<crum> hrmm
<imbrandon> ie the bootup sound
<nixternal> [15:33]  <ahmeni> Mmm.. apple bong..
<nixternal> ghahaahhaha
<crum> yeah
<nixternal> roflmao
<wasp_ems> i am having a problem..at some points everything starts to freeze..if i logout and in again it is ok.but it the quivalent of explorer getting stuck in windows..any help?
<imbrandon> sounds like sounds card is not configured correcly
<crum> dont they work simutaneously?
<crum> gahh
<imbrandon> crum no
<crum> crum--->not mac savvy
<crum> crum---->pc savvy
<crum> boy...dont I look like a moronic boob
<imbrandon> nah ;)
<imbrandon> brb gonna grab some lunch
<siefkencp> boob
<siefkencp> sorry i had to chime in there
<crum> hehe
<crum> now..check this out
<crum> i plugged in a set of headphones..
<crum> now the front speaker is working
<crum> mac---->sheesh
<crum> oh well...keep pluggin along
* imbrandon needs a mac donated to me
<javier> does the dapper kernel support reading cpu temperature from an nforce4 moderboard?
<nixternal> javier...lmsensors is gonna be your issue right now..there is no native nforce4 support quite yet
<nixternal> although..you might be able to get it work with the i2c-nforce2 driver w/in lmsensors
<skreech> lol
<EvilIdler> Is nforce3 supported?
<nixternal> actually...i just looked up lmsensors web page
<skreech> Of course it auto joins #kubuntu
<nixternal> they do have nforce4 support
<skreech> EvilIdler: Konversation
<skreech> Wow this is hard to read
<nixternal> http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/%7Elm78/newdrivers.html
<nixternal> and of course..it uses the i2c-nforce2
<nixternal> looks like the same smbus on nforce, nforce2, nforce3, and nforce4
<javier> nixternal: the problem here is that bios reports cpu temperature, but /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty
<nixternal> nforce4 support on 2.6.12 kernels and newer
<EvilIdler> Good - my fileserver is up for a replacement board
<nixternal> if i remember correctly...in the lm-sensors config...flip everything...for some odd reason it seems to fix any minor issues with lm-sensors
<nixternal> so if i2c-nforce2 is onthe bottom lf the config file...put it up top and so forth
<nixternal> i haven't reconfigured lm-sensors...and truthfully..don't know if i will...cuz everytime i do..i spend to much time playing around and writing stupid scripts for amusement ;D
<javier> nixternal: I have another machine (laptop) and I can read cpu temp without lmsensors
<nixternal> ksensors or whatever?
<javier> I thought i could read cpu temp prom standar kernel
<nixternal> i can do that too
<javier> s/prom/from
<sorcre> Hello, is there a way to switch from Gnome to KDE on Ubuntu without reinstalling Kubuntu?
<sorcre> I have Konqueror setup and it seems to work fine.
<javier> in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skreech> sorcre: You want to delete KDE?
<HymnToLife> sorcre> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> ;D
<sorcre> Thanks :D
<HymnToLife> pwn3d :(
<skreech> oh wiat read that backwards
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> sorry HymnToLife
<javier> nixternal:  any thoughts?
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ( likes being late )
<nixternal> my only thought is i wish i had that nforce4 board and you didn't right now ;D
<nixternal> hmmm...lemme play around here and see what i can find
<skreech> Where can I find the library mountconfig?
<nixternal> i will go and mess with my nforce2 board for a minute or 2
<nixternal> hmm...i dont' have lmsensors configured at all on that board either...hell...not even installed...and mine is fine
<imbrandon> brb
<javier> nixternal: that's the point...
<nixternal> hmmm...it seems that on my setup the thermal_zone is the only thing with decent info that i could use
<javier> mine is empty :(
<nixternal> well...i am guessing that it is setup by default...because i didn't mess with that portion of the kernel yesterday when i recompiled it
<nixternal> also...it is on htis machine too...which is an older kt233a mobo...but still it is in there
<javier> yes
<javier>  my laptop also shows that info
<javier> so something's wrong here
<nixternal> ya
<javier> but don't know what
<nixternal> i am wondering if it is a nforce4 issue
<nixternal> what kernel are you running?
<javier> lastest dapper
<nixternal> o
<nixternal> k
<skreech> I just went to the System settings and under Disks a module failed to load
<javier> 2.6.15.22
<nixternal> so that supports nforce4 monitoring according to what i hvae seen
<crum> is there a hot key combo that controls your audio volume...
<skreech> Wow
<skreech> Kubuntu just went crazy
<javier> nixternal: i'll try booting from a live cd this weekend and see...
<javier> I've filled a bug
<javier> but I'm not very confident
<DarkED> how do i make xgl work with kde?
<DaSkreech> Ah ha!
<sameer`> `-misc-console-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-80-iso10646-1' not found. i m getting this
<sameer`> i have installed the fonts
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu wnet nuts a while ago
<sameer`> and done everything and checked /usr/share/doc/konsole/README.Linux-font for help.
<DaSkreech> Still is going nuts actually :(
<sameer`> but no help :(
<DaSkreech> I"m not sure where to start
<DaSkreech> X is the main boker addict
<DaSkreech> bonker
<DaSkreech> ok
<nixternal> whew....fiery habenero doritos are not friendly the day after
<exhale> does anyone know what console based text editors that are included in kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> vim
<exhale> except vim.
<h3sp4wn> ed
<nixternal> nano
<nixternal> vi
<nixternal> pico
<exhale> nano isnt in kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> it is a konsole based editor with mine
<exhale> heh i just installed it and nano isnt there
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> it was for me
<nixternal> dapper flight 7
<exhale> i did a server install and then apted kubuntu-desktop
<exhale> o, im using the stable
<nixternal> actually...i have had nano with every install...because i just started using nano
<nixternal> i used to vi
<exhale> hmm weird
<nixternal> ya it is
<exhale> thats really weird :|
<nixternal> maybe i was thinking of mepis stable that had it included...but i know for a fact it is in dapper
<mpathy> Hi there.. Is it possible that the button for konqueror who let me change the type of view (icons, list, tree etc.) is not available in Kubuntus KDE?
<sameer`> can some pls help me with konsole font
<exhale> bbl
<SlimG> anyone know of a good php editor with code autocompletion for Kubuntu (or linux in general)?
<mpathy> SlimG, Quanta should have one..
<EvilIdler> mpathy: Try the kcontrol program and look for an option there
<SlimG> mpathy: thanks :)
<sorcre_> I just installed KDE on Ubuntu. Is there a way to remove Gnome? Or should I just leave it alone?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get -remove ubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> nixternal: that does not remove gnome
<nixternal> it was worth a try ;D
<EvilIdler> Try aptitude for removal
<Bazzi> aptitude may be skilled enough
<mpathy> EvilIdler, ?!? Its a little button that is available in every Konqueror of every KDE I used before on other distributions, and I strongly believe that this is only a Konqueror thing!
<sorcre_> Just to check, Kubuntu still uses apt / Synaptic right?
<mpathy> But its not there, and I have to go the a submenu in a menu and that drives me insane (really *g*) on Nautilus its the biggest button you can see, and in Kubuntus Konqueror its lost ;)
<robotgeek> http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage sorcre_
<DaSkreech> sorcre_: It uses adept
<DaSkreech> Ok What the heck just happend :(
<DaSkreech> All my desktop files were just messed up and
<sorcre_> robotgeek: Should I put that in a text file and execute it?
<robotgeek> sorcre_: yes. also make sure to chmod +x it
<EvilIdler> mpathy: There's a "Save settings" option under the Settings menu, which you can use after changing the view under View, at least
<DaSkreech> Anyone use Konversation?
<sorcre_> So I'm assuming I shouldn't use apt-get anymore...
<DaSkreech> sorcre_: Use what you like this is the land of the Penguin man
<mpathy> EvilIdler, sure :) But what should I save? If there would be a button I wouldnt ask :) I am using KDE since 4 years or so.. Never seen sth. like that before
* DaSkreech smacks self
<h3sp4wn> Use aptitude all the time and you will always be ok but if you don't install something with aptitude then its useless (the dependancies are tracked)
<DaSkreech> I read that as you have been using KDE4 for years now
<EvilIdler> mpathy: You should mention it to some devs. I think removing a button is bad, too.
<noteventime> I can't play elephants dream in kaffeine :(
<DaSkreech> mpathy: Sorry for jumping in What button is this?
<sorcre_> Thanks a lot :D
<mpathy> DaSkreech, thanks for jumping *g* The button where you can choose the view of the files in the Konqueror, if they should be icons, a list, a tree view etc. - and I also searched the "Configure Toolbars" (or what it is called in english) for the button but I found none..
<orco> Hi! I'm not sure what happens but I cannot hear any sound from xine motor
<sameer`> can pls some one help me with konsol fonts
<sameer`> `-misc-console-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-80-iso10646-1' <---i get this error
<sameer`> and done everything and checked /usr/share/doc/konsole/README.Linux-font for help.
<sameer`> but nothing
<sameer`> font still cann't be found
<sameer`> :(
* xtacocorex is away: cleaning the bathroom
<nixternal> lol
<kOpter> Yello :)
<kOpter> Does anyone know if a Geforce 2 MX will be enough for XGL?
<mpathy> DaSkreech, its (in my opinion) the mostly used button in a file manager, so I ask myself why noone can tell be about :) I really cannot believe its not available under Kubuntu.. That would be too much "simplifying" for me and I would have think about switching to a desktop enviroment where, for example, the stay with the problem, the button I talked about, is the biggest button in nautilus :) and some other reasons (KWifiManager not wor
<mpathy> king -> have to use shell scripts, URL Handler broken -> after installation of a KDE WebDev program all links are send to Quanta or send to Konqueror but as a file://tmp/ link..) and such things
<mpathy> -the +to
<nixternal> brb
<EvilIdler> I actually only set the view once and never touch it again, but it would be silly to think everyone uses Konqueror the same way
<EvilIdler> mpathy: I think I found it - switch on the main toolbar
<mpathy> EvilIdler, and how it is called?
<EvilIdler> mpathy: Setting->Toolbars->Main
<mpathy> EvilIdler, yes, I know where it SHOULD be, but how it is called? I looked at that window for 10 min before ;)
<kOpter> Does anyone know if a Geforce 2 MX will be enough for XGL?
<EvilIdler> mpathy: Well, it's the Settings menu on mine.
<EvilIdler> First option under that.
<mpathy> EvilIdler, I know where I can configure the toolbars ;) Or, do you mean the first entry in the toolbar configuration dialog? not at my Kubuntu ;)
<EvilIdler> mpathy: I mean the Settings *menu*. Not a dialog of any sort.
<qalimas> Is there a way to compile every package over again for 686, or download a 686-optimized (K)Ubuntu?
<EvilIdler> qalimas: You won't gain any noticable difference.
<qalimas> Why not? I use Arch currently, and it's all 686, and it's speed is uch greater than Kubuntu and Ubuntu's
<qalimas> The only reason I use Arch is for it's great speed
<qalimas> I installed a 686 kernel on my desktop under Kubuntu, and it speed up a bit
<EvilIdler> qalimas: The kernel and certain server programs are generally where you can gain most speed, and X itself
<EvilIdler> qalimas: But if you want to build, read the apt-get manpage on getting a source with the build option
<qalimas> So just running a 686 kernel with 386 apps can keep me fast, or as fast as I want?
<qalimas> Ok, thank you
<mpathy> EvilIdler, okay.. then its not there here..
<EvilIdler> qalimas: Optimised kernel, X and the core KDE libs would go far to speed up your system. GUI apps spend their time waiting for slow humans, anyway ;)
<EvilIdler> mpathy: Weird. Dunno what's wrong in your installation, then :/
<EvilIdler> I switched on the Main toolbar, and get 7 buttons, including 3 for different views
<qalimas> Are there prebuild kdelibs and X packages for 686?  I found the kernel in apt, and I fear compiling something as important as X :P
<mpathy> EvilIdler, I think I reinstall my system, with the beta 2 of dapper.. I think otherwise I try to get it for years
<EvilIdler> qalimas: I'm running a 686 image on a PIV
<qalimas> PIV?
<EvilIdler> qalimas: linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 is one that I can see
<EvilIdler> qalimas: Yeah, Intel
<qalimas> Yes, I think that's what I'm using
<nixternal`v2> hehe..p4
<qalimas> Oh, P4, I'm sorry, I have never seen it written as PIV
<nixternal`v2> it got me too
<nixternal`v2> i was like..what is a piv
<EvilIdler> qalimas: Optimising for later CPU architectures mainly aligns code to 4k, 8k, whatever sizes
<qalimas> lol
<EvilIdler> Intel *love* the Roman numerals ;)
<nixternal> thought it was some super puter
<EvilIdler> And It says 'PIV' in the dpkg
<DaSkreech> mpathy: What is under your settings menu for Konqi?
<qalimas> I don't know how the architecture packages work, at this point, I don't care yet, I'm still learning the new stuff, but I do know I run Arch on my laptop, and it's almost twice as fast as Kubuntu was on it
<qalimas> I'd like to make Kubuntu work as good, because Arch isn't as laptop friendly, but the speed and such has me spoiled
<EvilIdler> qalimas: Stuff reacts instantly here. Can't get faster than instant :)
<nixternal> i ran arch on my lappy to...the fastest distro i have used...damn small linux...the 2nd fastest is xubuntu
<EvilIdler> P4 2.66, GeForce FX 5700LE
<qalimas> It's instant on my laptop... under Arch, not Kubuntu :P
<nixternal> i had issue after issue with dsl
<nixternal> i will say that i have noticed a little bit of a slowness with flight 7 that i hadn't noticed b4
<nixternal> now..my kubuntu desktop doesn't beat my xp desktop in boot, or load
<qalimas> Kubuntu's boot is rather slow, until you put in InitNG
<nixternal> when i had previous version...it flew..never seen linux so fast...and my kernel is lean and mean...andi odn't have a million things running either
<nixternal> i haven't even needed to use initNG cuz of my speeds
<kOpter> So.. did anyone see the songfestival semi-finals?
<nixternal> now i might just check it out cuz i am not satisfied
<qalimas> I'm only on a Athlon 2800, speeds aren't THAT impressive :P
<nixternal> can't say that i did kOpter
<qalimas> But a 13 second boot beats a 60 second one
<kOpter> :)
<nixternal> im on a 2000+ and they have been very impressive until i did the flight 7...i mean it is still good...but not good enough for me
<kOpter> Just remember to vote for Lordi on saterday :)
<nixternal> ya..i was at 23 seconds from grub to desktop
<nixternal> now im int he 40's to 50's
<robotgeek> i never reboot :)
<qalimas> robotgeek: My desktop goes down at night because of light, and my laptop simply because I never go ANYWHERE without it, at school, it's completely invaluble :P
<nixternal> uh oh
<robotgeek> qalimas: sleep ;)
<qalimas> So I have to shutdown often, but need a quick boot so I don't get left behind when taking notes
<nixternal> that server went down
<nixternal> lol
<qalimas> lol
<kOpter> Reboot :)?
<nixternal> hahaha
<qalimas> damn, a shitload got kicked on every channel
<nixternal> see robotgeek...you talked about never rebooting and look what you did to the server ;D
#kubuntu 2006-05-24
<robotgeek> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> i wonder if my puter is slowin' down now cuz i am running 6 desktops
<nixternal> god i love that feature
<slow-motion> n8
<wasp_ems> anyone use ktorrent?
<kOpter> Net split ... Net merge :)
<kOpter> Yeah, and it's pretty bad
<wasp_ems> any better ideas?
<DaSkreech> It does Bad Weird Strange (c) things to my Torrents
<EvilIdler> KTorrent is atrocious. Couldn't recognise existing files for me, has no options for speed limiting
<kOpter> azureus
<wasp_ems> does anyone use dc++?
<EvilIdler> Azureus for advanced needs, multifile on a single limit. BitTornado for a file at a time.
<kOpter> Qtorrent is also... workable
<DaSkreech> Why does Ktorrent ship by default then?
<stevekl> I can't get a mount point to mount automaticaly at startup, I removed 'noauto' from the options in fstab but it won't mount...any ideas?
<stevekl> I mean it will mount but not automaticaly at boot time
<kOpter> Because it fits in the KDE filosophy
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Filesystem? Tried the auto flag?
<wasp_ems> so any good torrent that has no problems?
<kOpter> Azeurus
<stevekl> EvilIdler: it's ext3...I didn't know there was an 'auto' flag
<stevekl> heh
<EvilIdler> wasp_ems: Azureus, BitTornado
<EvilIdler> stevekl: It shouldn't be needed, though, not for a harddrive
<wasp_ems> ok..thanx..i know dc++ is really good but i do not seem to find anywhere how to set it up whereas in windows i can easily do it
<EvilIdler> stevekl: This is my fatab entry for the root partition: /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<stevekl> EvilIdler: well it's not a hard drive per se, it's a hard drive in an external enclosure
<stevekl> it's /dev/sdasomething
<stevekl> does that make a difference?
<EvilIdler> wasp_ems: In my opinion, none of the DC clients in Linux are good. I've been meaning to port the UI of DC++ to wx myself at some point..but so many programming projects ;)
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Then it's a harddrive. USB/FW devices are considered the same as internal ones on the systems where I have them
* xtacocorex is away: dinner
<tuxedup> i have a quick question about kubutnu.  Is it a stock KDE or is it modified at all with twaeks for the ubuntu base or anything?
<stevekl> EvilIdler: hm ok
<stevekl> I'm still not sure why it won't mount
<EvilIdler> stevekl: What's the fstab entry?
<stevekl> /dev/sda1       /home/stevekl/bigmedia     ext3    defaults,auto        0       0
<stevekl> I just added auto
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Seems alright to me..is it USB or firewire?
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Is the entry AFTER mounting /home?
<exhale> is anyone here using logitech mx518?
<stevekl> It's USB
<EvilIdler> stevekl: You also have no guarantee that it actually gets mounted after /home, I think..
<stevekl> EvilIdler: it is after /home yeah
<stevekl> ohhhhhhhhh
<stevekl> Yeah that might be the problem
<EvilIdler> stevekl: fstab mounts all devices in parallel, if I remember correctly
<stevekl> nested mount points = confusion
<EvilIdler> stevekl: I know a fix, though
<h3sp4wn> You just need to change the number
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Just make a "mountusb" script or something, then link it into /etc/rc2.d/ as S99something
<EvilIdler> 0 1 instead of 0 0?
<stevekl> yeah
<stevekl> Oh yeah
<h3sp4wn> 0 3
<stevekl> I forgot all about that pass and dump system
<h3sp4wn> (if you have other stuff on the other ones)
<stevekl> so I should change /dev/sda1 to 0-1?
<EvilIdler> The documentation for all those flags seems to be a bit everywhere :)
<EvilIdler> stevekl: 0 3
<wasp_ems> i am having a problem..at some points everything starts to freeze..if i logout and in again it is ok.it is the quivalent of explorer getting stuck in windows..any help?
<stevekl> why 0 3?
<h3sp4wn> stevekl: look in fstab root is probably on 0 1 any other partitions probably 0 2 so you want 0 3 to guarantee its last
<stevekl>  /home is 0 0
<h3sp4wn> my /home is 0 2
<EvilIdler> The last flag is order, so 3 should be right
<stevekl> The first number is when to check it with fsck right?
<stevekl> I wonder if KDE has a gui for this
<patrick_> ahmeni, Thanks for your help the other day with adept. I had a friend who edited my sources.list and now it works like a charm. Plus, I downloaded synaptic and will give it a try.
<EvilIdler> stevekl: qtparted, probably
<ahmeni> patrick_: no problem :)
<exhale> is anyone using a logitech mx mouse with ubuntu?
<stevekl> EvilIdler: ok thanks for all the help
<patrick_> Just have to tweak the theme manager. I wasn't able to install any themes today. Maybe I missed a step. Oh well.
<stevekl> I think changing that one flag will do it
<kOpter> Does anyone know if a Geforce 2 MX will be enough for XGL?
<EvilIdler> Yes, next reboot should do the right thing
<EvilIdler> kOpter: Someone else on the channel earlier had something older than that working nice and fast
<h3sp4wn> stevekl: You may have to run mount -a from /etc/rc.local or something if the usb takes too long to settle on bootup
<kOpter> Hmm.. might be worth buying a second hand Geforce (PCI) then..
<rjb> hello
<wasp_ems> can someone tell me what to do..everything just starts to freeze..what the fuck is wrong.
<kOpter> Caus my ubuntu Barebone will only take PCI :X
<stevekl> wasp_ems: you'll need to be more specific
<rjb> Q: WTF is broken with amarok & mp3 in dapper??
<jak08> I have a Q. does kubuntu have kppp pre installed on it?
<kOpter> no
<wasp_ems> well either konqueror crashes either adept crashes either anything i have opened crashes and then it moves from one thing to the other until it is all stuck
<DaSkreech> wasp_ems: Language
<EvilIdler> jak08: It's installed here on my default installation
<kOpter> jak08 it's not on my default installation
<wasp_ems> DaSkreech: what do u mean/
<EvilIdler> In other words, 'it depends' :P
<jak08> ok thank you
<kOpter> Running Dapper Drake.
<EvilIdler> Breezy here
<Bilford> if KWin crashes, do you have to reboot
<kOpter> Aha :)
<EvilIdler> Removed it now
<EvilIdler> Bilford: Reboot?!
<Bilford> yes
<EvilIdler> I don't see why you'd need that, unless you replace hardware or a kernel
<Bilford> when it crashed, my taskbar disappeared, and windows lost their normal functionality
<Bilford> I ran  kwin again from terminal, but windows were still messed up
<kOpter> Broken hardware?
<Bilford> also, how do you refresh the  Start menu after installing new programs.  sometimes they dont show up unless you reboot
<stevekl> Is there a difference between 'chmod -R xxx /whatever/*' and 'chmod xxx /whatever/*'
<rjb> stevkl, -R is recursive
<EvilIdler> Just log out and back in, ctrl-alt-backspace is the emergency key-combination
<Bilford> ok ty
<EvilIdler> Bilford: Log out and back in, not reboot :)
<rjb> ok lemme ask again: is anyone able to play an mp3 with amarok on dapper??
<Bilford> ok good
<EvilIdler> There's never any need for reboots when it's a plain software problem
<EvilIdler> Only kernel issues and hardware
<Bilford> it's easy to spot a former Windows user, I guess
<Bilford> I only switched about 2 weeks ago
<mardi> hi, some one help with how i best testing my vid card with kubuntu?
<EvilIdler> Bilford: Indeed :)
<mardi> i get 3000s with glxgears
<h3sp4wn> Evilidler: I have had unexplainable lockups when I have updated all of xorg and not rebooted (so I do now)
<Bilford> I think the main thing new people to Linux need to learn is: basically everything is configurable.  if you dont like something, dont cry and give up.  you can configure it
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: If you remove the 'taint' from memory (rmmod nvidia), and reload, there shouldn't be any need to
<HymnToLife> and "you don"t need to reboot twice a week"
<HymnToLife> all in all "Linux is not Windows" :D
<mardi> tuxcart runs kinda dodgy tho, and crashed once
<h3sp4wn> Tainted modules rarely remove cleanly in my experience
<h3sp4wn> apart from ath_hal
<stevekl> Is there an easy way to 'mirror' my KDE preferences between two computers (same version of KDE)? Can I just copy ~/.kde/ or is there more to it than that?
<kOpter> rjb: Yeah, no problem
<EvilIdler> Well, I only use one tainted module, nvidia, and it plays nice here.
<EvilIdler> YMMV etc. :)
<mardi> i've installed the xorg-driver-fglrx for my asus raedon 9600xt
<rjb> hey, doesn't anyone here use amarok to play mp3's?
<kOpter> rjb: Yeah, no problem
<rjb> nope, on dapper & amd64 it doesn't work
<kOpter> Fresh dapper install?
<stevekl> you need the gstreamer mp3 package thingie
<rjb> dist-upgrade from breezy
<h3sp4wn> mardi: According to the release note of xorg 7 Upto 9600XT is supported by the 'radeon' driver now
<nixternal> initNG....   sudo ng-update add daemon/???
<mardi> h3sp4wn: sweet, i'm wondering how i ensure it's working the best it can now though
<rjb> stevekl, there seems to be no gstreamer-plugin for dapper's amarok
<mardi> h3sp4wn: the graphics and gui seems 'loagy'
<h3sp4wn> fglrx is poor (I know I use it but on a 9800pro)
<kOpter> rjb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rjb> kOpter i know that
<kOpter> rjb: Then what's the problem?
<rjb> i had it working fine in breezy
<rjb> thye problem is it doesn't work, plain & simple
<kOpter> Did you read the page?
<kOpter> And the amarok notes?
<rjb> sure
<kOpter> like: Amarok needs libxine-extracordecs for mp3 support?
<rjb> sure, & i got them
<nixternal> sudo ng-update add daemon/gdm    <-- is that good for kubuntu using initNG?
<kOpter> Ok, so what is not working?
<rjb> mp3 playback in amarok
<kOpter> Selected the Xine engine in the config panel?
<nixternal> sudo ng-update add daemon/kdm  <-- or that
<rjb> refused to load
<rjb> & reverted to the arts engine
<kOpter> Selected the Xine engine in the config panel?
<rjb> see above
<kOpter> You can't load the Xine engine?
<rjb> the xine engine refuses to load
<kOpter> Thats weird
<rjb> shit if it weren't i wouldn't be asking here :P
<rjb> would i do better to purge all the old gstreamer-0.8 packages, say?
<nixternal> is cpu frequency scaling really needed in initNG for an athlon xp?
<kOpter> Xine has nothing to do with gestreamer
<rjb> so i thought
<rjb> but wtf do i know
<kOpter> Tried reinstalling the Xine libs?
<nixternal> ok...initNG done...wish me luck as i reboot
<nixternal> muhahaha
<rjb> no, but tried an upgrade to the beta amarok
<rjb> didn't work either
<rjb> the 1.4 announced on kubuntu's front page
<rjb> now i do have the xine engine enabled
<rjb> arts engine not available anymore though
<rjb> but mp3's aren't played anyway
<kOpter> weird stuff.. I'm afraid I can't help you there
<bubblenut> Hi, I've just upgraded to dapper and my wireless card (eth1) is no longer visible
<rjb> heh it just rescanned my collection & all mp3's vanished from it
<bubblenut> when I run sudo ifup eth1=home I get the following error
<rjb> seems not to recognize the format at all
<kOpter> Is your DB running?
<rjb> what DB?
<kOpter> Amarok Database
<rjb> amarok uses sqlite afaik
<bubblenut> http://pastebin.com/725612
<kOpter> Yeah, but it doesn't like old databases
<bubblenut> Anyone got any areas on where I should start looking?
<EvilIdler> bubblenut: Try eth2?
<rjb> so what, on a rescan it would rebuild it, right?
<EvilIdler> bubblenut: Or perhaps it's athX
<nixternal> well....
<nixternal> initNG sure does boot fast...but my net settings are borked
<kOpter> rjb: Deleting it will
<crazy_penguin> bye all. good night and pleasent dreams.
<bubblenut> Evil|dler, these don't work either, how can I find out which I should be using?
<rjb> bingo
<rjb> it was a DB issue
<bubblenut> Is it just a matter of trial and error?
<EvilIdler> nixternal: I've got sysvinit booting fast here. How slow was the old one for you?
<rjb> or collection issue
<nixternal> very slow
<nixternal> it boots whicked fast now...but my net settings are hosed
<nixternal> i can't activate eth0
<nixternal> no ifconfig
<rjb> when i load a file from the Files tab instead of the collection, it works
<EvilIdler> bubblenut: I have a server with two NICs, and upon install, I had eth0 for the gigabit and eth1 for the other. Then suddenly it was eth1 and eth2, and eth0 didn't exist ever again.
<nixternal> stupid wiki said to remove ifupdown-debain and use NetworkSettings
<rjb> kOpter: thx for the hint :)
<klerfayt> why you need to boot fast?
<EvilIdler> I boot in seconds, but it's not something I need very often.
<kOpter> rjb your collection is broken.. remove it
<bubblenut> hmm, is there some command I can run to display what network devices my machine thinks are available?
<spire> It seems that the konqueror "Go" menu is disabled. How do I find the autostart pseudo folder then? -I need to make some apps start automatically upon login
<r1ch1e> whoa...this things boots way to fast and reboots even faster
<r1ch1e> oh now its really borked
<NotWired> borked?
<r1ch1e> screwed up big time
<kOpter> broken :)
<NotWired> lol
<NotWired> oh
<nixternal`v2> my loard
<kOpter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borked
<kOpter> Internet slang, corruption of broken; Completely and utterly broken. c.f. fubar
<NotWired> fubar i understand! :-)
<nixternal`v2> Internet slang, corruption of broken; Completely and utterly broken. c.f. fubar
<nixternal`v2> exactly how i meant it ;D
<kOpter> Wikipedia to the rescue
<nixternal`v2> haha
<EvilIdler> Vista specs are out. It's official: NVidia and Ati are going to make a fortune.
<EvilIdler> I should try Xgl one of these days..
<EvilIdler> 40GB harddrive as a requirement for the OS. Whee.
<NotWired> ouch
<nixternal`v2> i am switching back to the slow, but guaranteed to work init
<nixternal`v2> holy cow that was bad
<EvilIdler> Also 1GB memory minimum. I can understand that for games and servers, but not a desktop OS
<NotWired> and i'vd got kubuntu running very well from a 6GB partition
<EvilIdler> Yeah, I retired my ancient 8GB IBM HD a few months ago, only because it was starting to smell
<NotWired> lol
<EvilIdler> It had started to smell like a garage
<bubblenut> how strange, I did another reboot and it's all fine now
<Bilford> 40 gb ? wtf
<Bilford> why do you need 40 gb
<NotWired> bloatware
<EvilIdler> 40GB drive with 15GB free space. That implies Vista eats 25GB
<Bilford> wow
<EvilIdler> I just can't believe an OS that comes with next to NO useful applications can eat that much drivespace
<nixternal`v2> go freenode go
<nixternal`v2> that is 2 reboots now
<EvilIdler> No devkit, no textprocessing beyond notepad and write
<Bilford> thats about 18,000 floppies
<Bilford> Windows 3.11 came on about 10 floppies
<EvilIdler> Several of them being optional :)
<Bilford> lol
<NotWired> that didn't make it any better
<EvilIdler> Less worse, perhaps
<nixternal`v2> when is the other one gonna time out already
<nixternal`v2> note to self....damn...keyboard is broke...can't leave a note to self....ctrl+alt+del
<EvilIdler> I use irc.debian.org and get connected to a random author-named server. IRC roulette :)
<nixternal`v2> well...chalk it down for my first initNG experience as...NOT GOOD
<nixternal`v2> i will mess with it later...when i have nothing else better to do
<nixternal`v2> it did boot...and it booted fast...but net was gone and then the 2nd boot...everything was huge
<nixternal`v2> im next
<EvilIdler> I tried InitNG once. Packages got messed up, and I had nothing to boot my system.
<nixternal`v2> i can feel it
<nixternal`v2> well..i added it to my grub menu...so i was safe
<EvilIdler> I had no init program afterwards. Had to set bash as my init.
<nixternal`v2> oooh
<nixternal`v2> that sux
<EvilIdler> Thank goodness for componentised OSes :)
<nixternal`v2> haha ya
<EvilIdler> Take a working shell here, a working, static mount command+editor there, fix the problems
<nixternal`v2> yes...that is lovely...cuz that is what just fixed my entire issue
<nixternal`v2> when it booted the 2nd time....everything was so huge, that only the top left portion of the screen normally was visible...and you couldn't get to anywhere else
<nixternal`v2> booted into term...and wallah...it's fixed
<bubblenut> I'm having a problem with fuse now
<Bilford> Microsoft's reign is coming to a swift end
<bubblenut> If I try to mount a drive with sshfs I get the following error
<Bilford> people are going to switch to Kubuntu
<bubblenut> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
<xwolf--> i'm having a problem here... cant connect to www.names.something, but can do with their IPs... seems to be a dns problem on breezy livecd, how do i fix that
<bubblenut> Anyone got any ideas about this? I've tried re-installing libfuse2 and sshfs
<nixternal> w00t...gparted has a livecd now...better than partition magic...oh that so rox
<xwolf--> i already did 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.254.254' and can reach the router... but cant connect
<h3sp4wn> bubblenut: do you not use shfs ? did you have to build it initially using module assistant ?
<nixternal> http://static.flickr.com/51/147862379_89d4dce2ec.jpg?v=0    <-- damn you simon...looks like you guys are having way to much fun at debconf
<nixternal> hmm
<c0llin> is there a way to disable Bell in Konsole?
<nixternal> good question...cuz i want to do the same thing now that you said something
<nixternal> yup
<joscha> c0llin: settings  - signal
<nixternal> right click in konsole > settings > bell > none
<c0llin> is there a way to keep it off so it doesnt start up next time?
<nixternal> http://www.turnto10.com/news/9237767/detail.html   <-- think you have a problem
<nixternal> dude left behind 70,000 beer cans
<wasp_ems> i downloaded quake 4 how do i install it?
<NotWired> lol nixternal
<NotWired> beeeeeeeeer
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> that is nuts
<NotWired> hey, he said he now has a job and no longer drinks
<nixternal> ya...and he no longer has a liver
<nixternal> lol
<NotWired> question is, would you clean up those cans for the $800 recycle fee
<nixternal> probably
<nixternal> that is another kubuntu machine ;D
<NotWired> must of taken a bunch of trips
<NotWired> lol
<wasp_ems> konqueror crashed and i got an error of signal 6..backtrace does not work as it says the debugger was not found..any ideas?
<nixternal> signal 6 ey.
<nixternal> hmmm
<h3sp4wn> read the post on ubuntu forums about building packages with debug symbols
<wasp_ems> other times i get signal 11
<nixternal> signal 11 i have seen b4
<nixternal> 6 is new to me
<wasp_ems> and why is debugger gdb not found?
<nixternal> cuz gdb isnt' installed
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> so how do i install it..so we can see why i am getting these signals
<nixternal> have you tried to reinstall it through synaptic or adept?
<wasp_ems> reinstall what?
<nixternal> sounds almost like some required files weren't installed along with it
<nixternal> konqueror
<NotWired> sudo apt-get install gdb?
<nixternal> i had the same issue on breezy...and a reinstall fixed it...i think i had some lib files get hung up and not install correctly
<wasp_ems> so should i remove and then re install konqueror?
<nixternal> you can always try it....at least install gdb to get more info on it
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<wasp_ems> any ideas about installing quake?
<nixternal> oh wow...q4?
<wasp_ems> the demo
<nixternal> there are a ton of q1, q2, and q3 how-tos out there...but i dunno about q4
<wasp_ems> i have the full game for windows though
<wasp_ems> in general how do u install a file or program?
<nixternal> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4
<wasp_ems> thanx
<nixternal> np
<Bilford> do Windows games run faster in Cedega than they do in Windows
<NotWired> what is cedega? wine type thing?
<Bilford> yes, for games
<NotWired> i doubt it then
<Bilford> runs pretty much every game there is
<wasp_ems> what is cedega?
<Bilford> WineX
<wasp_ems> ok
<Bilford> http://www.transgaming.com/products_linux.php
<NotWired> gotta be extra overhead there so i can't see anything running faster... maybe close on some though
<Bilford> but it costs money
<NotWired> people sell lots of slow software :-)
<nixternal> <NotWired> people sell lots of slow software :-)
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> Microsoft for one
<NotWired> that one does come to mind
<nixternal> i have never installed nor used Wine
<NotWired> i have in the early days... but it's been years now
<nixternal> the only thing i use windows for...autocad
<Bilford> Windows is extra overhead
<nixternal> that is it
<NotWired> i plan on trying it for my tax software next year
<nixternal> im not a coder...
<nixternal> well...i just use irs.gov..they have a spot where you can file online
<NotWired> i'm in canuckland
<NotWired> none of the commercial guys have linux versions
<Bilford> well
<NotWired> other than that, i can pretty much anything i want in linux
<Bilford> most of them have online versions
<nixternal> haha
<Bilford> I did mine online
<Bilford> TurboTax
<nixternal> my dad swears by turbotax
<Bilford> online?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> he loves it
<Bilford> he mustve gotten a refund
<NotWired> does it use java or straight webbrowser forms?
<nixternal> i have used turbo tax since about 98
<nixternal> prior to them i used one by kiplingers
<Bilford> I think Ajax now.  I dont know though
<nixternal> i filed my first online return in 1996
<nixternal> i was in the military then
<NotWired> i do them on pc but still print and mail
<NotWired> especially if i owe them
<nixternal> haha ya
<nixternal> me too
<Bilford> why
<NotWired> bad enough if i i gotta pay, make them work for my $$$
<nixternal> actually i haven't owed the irs anything...
<nixternal> lol
<Bilford> more work for you though
<NotWired> nah, i fill in online and print
<NotWired> just a little more than e-file
<wasp_ems> do u know how i can setup k3b so i can use files from my network?
<Bilford> ...
<steve> Anybody know when about a pre-built WINE 0.9.13 will be available?
<sorcre> Hello, has anyone gotten 3D acceleration working on Dapper (with an Nvidia card)?
<h3sp4wn> sorcre: Have you just dist-upgraded ?
<sorcre> h3sp4wn: I actually installed Ubuntu (installed kubundu desktop later)
<sorcre> h3sp4wn: Whenever I install the driver it screws up X for me
<h3sp4wn> sorcre: Have you just done apt-get dist-upgrade or used synaptic or something similar ?
<sorcre> h3sp4wn: Yea, I've done that.
<h3sp4wn> sorcre: run uname -a (from a terminal)
<sorcre> Linux Wii 2.6.15-22-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 7 17:27:47 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<wasp_ems> how can i change my font color on the konsole?
<h3sp4wn> sorcre: There is no reason why it shouldn't work with that kernel that I know of  (2.6.15-23-k7 has no restricted modules yet)
<wasp_ems> i have made it transparent but i cannot see what it says
<wasp_ems> i cannot find where u change it from
<sorcre> h3sp4wn: I tried with different kernels as well... I have no idea why it's not working... I'm going to try again. Should I use apt?
<h3sp4wn> sorcre: Have you followed the nvidia wiki ?
<sorcre> h3sp4wn: Yes, I've tried both ways (apt and installing it from Nvidia's site)
<h3sp4wn> sorcre: You are best off using apt (Unless you have a specific card that is not supported by the drivers in apt)
<wasp_ems> how can i install a binary?
<wasp_ems> i downloaded my graphc card driver
<sorcre> g3sp4wn: Alright, I'll try it. Thanks
<h3sp4wn> sorcre: Can you think of anything non standard about your setup (tv connected etc)
<mardi> whats the command to see the version of kubuntu i'm running?
<wasp_ems> anyone want to help me?
<klerfayt> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDefaultSettings - "desktop icons 32" is contradicting with "Icon size: 64"
<h3sp4wn> mardi: cat /etc/lsb-release
<klerfayt> oh sorry my mistake
<mardi> h3sp4wn: sweet, thanks
<Bilford> Kwin crashed again
<Bilford> what are the most common things that cause that
<Andruk> if i install kubuntu alongside XP and Debian Sarge, will Grub be able to pick it all up?
<Bilford> Grub picks up Windows
<Andruk> what aboot debian?
<Bilford> I dont know
<Andruk> cool, thc
<Andruk> *thx
<Ahmuck> plone does not work
<wasp_ems> is it normal to have 83 processes running?
<ahmeni> could be, if your system is set up that way
<wasp_ems> k\
<ahmeni> do a ps aux if you think something is wrong
<wasp_ems> what is that?
<bimberi> wasp_ems: yep, i have 91 running (ps ax | wc)
<wasp_ems> i was just wondering if they are all needed..under windows i know the less you have the better it is
<wasp_ems> anyway i am going to bed..good night
<EvilIdler> wasp_ems: If you run ProcessScout or similar in WinXP, you'll see 800+ processes :)
<wasp_ems> lol
<EvilIdler> ps shows number of processes, and programs can have more than one
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> do u know how i can change the color of my fonts in the konsole?
<wasp_ems> i made it transparent but i cannot seem to find how to change their color
<EvilIdler> Dunno. I prefer plain, old xterm.
<soundmaster80> i cannot install the linux-restricted-modules-386
<soundmaster80> any suggestions
<soundmaster80> i think it is telling me they are broken
<wchogg> Which kernel version is it not installing?
<soundmaster80> i don't know
<soundmaster80> when i try to update i get "the following packages have been held back" ..-386
<wchogg> If you look in adept it should list the packages according to which kernel versions they're for, then you can see which one is marked as "upgradeable".
<soundmaster80> lol...well if i had x server i would :)
<soundmaster80> i have an old nvidia tnt2 card
<soundmaster80> i installed the legacy driver
<soundmaster80> last night it all worked fine
<wchogg> Well I can say that I found that 2.6.15.21 will install, but more recent ones don't work.  So if you use that kernel version everything should work.
<soundmaster80> ah
<soundmaster80> how do i show the kernel i'm using?
<macd> uname -a
<soundmaster80> 2.6.15-23-386
<soundmaster80> brb
<wchogg> Ah!  That's the one that didn't work for me this morning.
<soundmaster80> oh
<soundmaster80> so you have tried this as well today?
<wchogg> Yup.  I moved from Gentoo to Kubuntu Dapper Flight 7 this morning.
<soundmaster80> hmm...it's their problem then i assume?
<wchogg> I used kernel version 2.6.15-21 instead and everything is working.
<soundmaster80> ok, yeah checking their ubuntu+1 site they show this
<soundmaster80> brb again :)
<dapper> hellow everyone
<segfault> hi
<segfault> a question
<segfault> how can i remove adeptmanager from the startup ?
<segfault> im old-school (apt via konsole)
<robotgeek> segfault: you mean the notifier?
<segfault> thats :D
<segfault> (btw sorry my english)
<robotgeek> segfault: right click, and exit it. it should ask you whether you want to reload it on startup
<segfault> so easy? XD my fault then
<segfault> thanks
<dapper> is there a way to change what starts with a new session?
<robotgeek> dapper: there is a section on it in the Desktop Guide, Help -> Desktop Guide
<jabber522> in the kubuntu desktop guide?
<robotgeek> yeah, for dapper
<jabber522> sorry i have all the derivatives installed here hehe
<jabber522> i'm really loving kubuntu right now, the breezy one was very buggy for me
<DaSkreech> can I get some help with Konversation
<macd> DaSkreech: ask
<DaSkreech> How do I save My password to auth on Freenode?
<segfault> in settings
<segfault> identities
<DaSkreech> Right
<segfault> Auto Indentify
<segfault> nickserv and your password
<DaSkreech> nickserv is service?
<segfault> yup
<DaSkreech> Great thanks
<segfault> y.w
<DaSkreech> Now to apt-get dist-upgrade to KDE4 :)
<segfault> ah! :s
<segfault> you fuc**ing kidding me :S
<segfault> how can i use the old kcontrol? instead of system preferences?
<tim> I am trying to check my mail with Kontact!
<DaSkreech> segfault: System-KControl
<segfault> not show
<gil> hello?
<DaSkreech> segfault: Alt+Space Kcontrol?
<macd> segfault: right click, run command --kcontrol
<segfault> mm
<segfault> another solution S
<gil> can someone tell me how to put kubuntu on suspend mode automatically
<tim> And it says "Could not connect to host localhost."
<ajayc> hi guys
<ajayc> which should i download livecd or install cd?
<mardi> anyone familiar with installing ati drivers?
<robotgeek> ajayc: you can check via the live cd, and install usinf it
<robotgeek> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ajayc> robotgeek: is there the installer by default there in the livecd?
<robotgeek> ajayc: yes, if you talking about dapper
<ajayc> robotgeek: is that good?
<robotgeek> ajayc: not released yet, but works pretty well
<ajayc> should i use kubuntu or xubuntu? :P
<robotgeek> ajayc: how much cpu/ram
<ajayc> 256 DDR2 ram and Pentium M 740
<Bilford> 740 ghz?
<ajayc> nah
<ajayc> 1.7 Ghz
<Bilford> oh
<robotgeek> ajayc: kubuntu will run very well.
<DaSkreech> How much memory?
<ajayc> 256 ddr2
<segfault> how can i change kmenu icons size?
<segfault> the icons in the menu
<ajayc> btw why is kubuntu considered better than ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> It's Kool?
<robotgeek> segfault, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: We are still on that?
<robotgeek> then go to apperance, and change from there (maybe menu is not possible)
<segfault> no, its not possible from there
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: too lazy to type systemsettings, i hav kcontrol stuff loaded in my irssi
<segfault> thanks vtw
<segfault> i like kcontrol instead of systempreferences
<DaSkreech> segfault: From the advanced tab?
<segfault> yup
<ajayc> its kool how?
<robotgeek> ajayc: i find that all the apps are better integrated.
<Bilford> any file renaming experts here?
<Bilford> how do you replace the first instance of a string in a filename using KRenam
<Bilford> only the first instance
<Bilford> for exmaple   This.is.a.test.file.mp3'
<robotgeek> Bilford: example
<Bilford> I only want to replace the first .
<Bilford> so I get   This is.a.test.file.mp3
<robotgeek> Bilford: hmm, not sure
<Bilford> ok
<Bilford> Windows is giving me 6 days to enter my activation  code on my laptop
<Bilford> gee, what should I do
<DaSkreech> *kough* Kubuntu *kough koff*
<Bilford> lol
<DaSkreech> I really should see a doktor for that
<EvilIdler> Increase battery life - install Kubuntu :)
<Bilford> really?
<Bilford> does Kubuntu use less resources than Windows
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Bilford> and run faster?
<Bilford> ok
<DaSkreech> It kan however use a lot more if you get krazy
<DaSkreech> thats oc
<DaSkreech> Wait...
* DaSkreech gets konfused
<EvilIdler> Tests show that Linux gives your CPU a rest like it should. Windows wastes resources.
<EvilIdler> Some laptops got twice as much time between recharges :)
<Bilford> cool
<DaSkreech> Ok what should happen if I install a icon theme and click apply?
<EvilIdler> It's not about running faster, but about using those 'rest-instructions' modern processors have
<nixternal`v2> ..
<_s3B4s_> hello....
* nixternal`v2 yells into the microphone...."test, test, 1 2 3, test test" 
<nixternal`v2> hehe
<nixternal`v2> i thought i went down
<_s3B4s_> somebody have already installed the LP on Kubuntu Dapper?
<nixternal`v2> what is the LP?
<GullyFoyle> nixternal`v2: i still cant get my mic to work
<_s3B4s_> the printer sistem
<_s3B4s_> system
<_s3B4s_> is a system default printer
<nixternal`v2> lpd
<nixternal`v2> i use cups
<_s3B4s_> ahh ok
<nixternal`v2> i haven't used lpd since um...1996 i would have to say
<_s3B4s_> but, some programs need the commands
<_s3B4s_> to prints flies
<_s3B4s_> how do you do then?
<nixternal`v2> the print daemon is there....
<nixternal`v2> i set my printer up this way
<nixternal`v2> k menu > system settings > printing
<nixternal`v2> in there i added my printers using the CUPS print system
<nixternal`v2> HP PSC 1610 Mutli-function
<_s3B4s_> yes thats ok
<_s3B4s_> but how do you print files from a terminal
<_s3B4s_> for exemple
<nixternal`v2> oh oh
<nixternal`v2> i know where you are going now
<nixternal`v2> you are goin' old' schoool...i like your thought
<nixternal`v2> i would use lpd
<_s3B4s_> ahh
<_s3B4s_> ok, i'm having problems to install it
<_s3B4s_> with de apt
<_s3B4s_> the apt
<_s3B4s_> =P
<DaSkreech> Is there a GUI way to edit Fstab?
<nixternal`v2> my printing was installed from the get go...
<_s3B4s_> ahh ok
<_s3B4s_> kate /etc/fstab
<_s3B4s_> xD
<DaSkreech> :-)
<_s3B4s_> joke
<DaSkreech> System settings started complaing about a new line in the Fstab
<nixternal`v2> i set my printer up with cups...and when i am in term i can just past print i believe...but i haven't had to do so..so i am not 100% positive
<nixternal`v2> that would be sudo kata /etc/fstab ;D
<nixternal`v2> kate
<nixternal`v2> not kata ;D
<_s3B4s_> hehehe
<_s3B4s_> xD
<nixternal`v2> or gedit
<_s3B4s_> xD
<nixternal`v2> gah
<nixternal`v2> kedit
<nixternal`v2> ;D
<nixternal`v2> no g...bad g
* nixternal`v2 appologizes to the K men mafia
<_s3B4s_> hahaha
<mardi> what's everyones fav bit torrent client?
<nixternal`v2> i just use ktorrent
<nixternal`v2> but truth be told.... utorrent (micro torrent) for windows is the best
<nixternal`v2> ktorrent is about as close to utorrent i have seen
<mardi> looking now :)
<nixternal`v2> sudo apt-get install ktorrent will get it to ya the quickest
<_s3B4s_> :P
<nixternal`v2> sudo apt-get install a_new_life_please
<_s3B4s_> hahahha
<_s3B4s_> man life
<_s3B4s_> ;)
* nixternal`v2 is upgrading to a_new_life_please_v1.0   [>>>>>>>>>>>>>      ]  80% complete
<_s3B4s_> xD
<nixternal`v2> hehe
<Bilford> you need to uninstall all your old dependencies
* nixternal`v2 don't have any dependencies
<ubuntu> hi
<Bilford> fresh install is best
* nixternal`v2 needs dependencies
<nixternal`v2> LOL
<dfour> Hi all
<ngh55> again,hi lol
<nixternal`v2> well hello good sir
<ngh55> ok, im going to shoot, how can I tell kubuntu to add more resolutions_ im stuck till 1024*768 in a 19in monitor
<dfour> ngh55: have you choosen a 19 monitor in thice neet X-Server config thing? :D
<ngh55> im using livecd :P
<ngh55> didnt asked
<dfour> dapper haven't made it to recognize my ati xt850 -.-
<dfour> had to change this in xorg.conf
<dfour> so mhhh .. i m new to kubuntu
<ngh55> what u changed in xorg?
<dfour> the driver line ... in device section
<ngh55> oh
<dfour> ngh55: but you should try to go to system setting->Display
<dfour> and there choose another monitor
<ngh55> will that be the place for screen resolutions too?
<ngh55> ok, going to
<dfour> at hardware
<dfour> xorg.conf is the main config file for everything which deals with the X-server
<dfour> but its way oldschool to deal with this by hand
<_s3B4s_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ngh55> I see
<nixternal`v2> i see the kubuntu forums are hosed
<nixternal`v2> i cant' even log in
<macd> nixternal`v2: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php
<nixternal`v2> hah...that is awesome...i can't log in with ie...but firefox works...kubuntu rox
<ngh55> ok, apparently I have to logg off
<macd> yeah? I logged in fine.
<dfour> ngh55: I m not realy knowing why but when I boot up first time the os with a working driver I had a bad resolution and could change it at all ... after switch driver again everything worked fin
<ngh55> I see, thnx, going to log off now, brb
<ngh55> what this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do?
<macd> reconfigures xorg server.
<GullyFoyle> how long till i can apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper?
<GullyFoyle> coupla weeks?
<Bilford> now
<Starzend> I need to partition and format a hard drive. what kde tools are available to do so?
<DaSkreech> Anyone use qtparted?
<DaSkreech> Dang it :)
<DaSkreech> qtparted :)
<regeya> qtparted, aye.  lovely program.  though the kde partitioning tool requirement leaves me at a loss...heh
<DaSkreech> regeya: Hmm?
<regeya> well, it would be as if I said, lo, bringeth me a MFC-based disk format utility.
<regeya> but whatever :-)
<Starzend> thanks for that.
<c0llin> does newsmangler work with kubuntu?
<dfour> has anyone a idear how to install kubuntu on a laptop without a optical drive?
<Starzend> how do I go about installing alsa-driver in kubuntu, as I cant compile whatever it was I downloaded from their web site?
<dfour> it was PITA to install gentoo once ... and I m kind of intressted to install kubuntu on it know
<ahmeni> dfour: what OS does it currently have?
<dfour> ahmeni: gentoo
<dfour> ergo linux
<frank_> anyone running kubuntu dapper have the sun java plugin working in konqueror?  the plugin works in firefox but not konqueror even after I do a scan for new plugins in konqueror
<ahmeni> hrm.. Apparently you can do it with debian-bootstrap, but your mileage may very
<DaSkreech> Starzend: Why do you need Alsa?
<Starzend> I have no sound, that appears to be one way to get it running.
<dfour> ahmeni: isn't there something like a TFTP installer or something?
<Starzend> I could be wrong.
<ahmeni> dfour: not that I've found.  I'd kill for kubuntu-stage3.tar.bz2
<macd> frank_: make sure your plugin directories are correct and coresponf with the actual location of the sun java jre.
<c0llin> binary grabber for usenet?
<ahmeni> dfour: you could do a test-run with debian bootstrap and a chroot
<frank_> macd: I did /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so and konqueror is supposed to look there
<DaSkreech> Starzend: try xine
<macd> Ive mine installed somewhere else but that should work yes.
<Starzend> I have xine installed and functional.
<dfour> ahmeni: thx I ll give it a try
<Starzend> everything APPEARS to be playing correctly, I just dont hear anything.
<DaSkreech> hardware?
<Starzend> CD sound, video sound (dvds play nicely, execpt for the fact they are silent)
<DaSkreech> Check the cables? :)
<Starzend> Intel onboard HD-sound controller.
<Starzend> works in windows.
<DaSkreech> How do I locate a file?
<Starzend> find?
<frank_> macd: it points to /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so   what version of java do you have
<frank_> DaSkreech: locate filename
<ahmeni> DaSkreech: use find -iname 'blah', or locate blah after running updatedb
<macd> frank_ : ~home/jre1.5.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<macd> thats b/c I only wish my user to have java
<frank_> macd: ok
<DaSkreech> frank_ ahmeni: Can I set where locate checks for files?
<frank_> DaSkreech: yes. but I forget where.
<ahmeni> locate checks almost everywhere by default
<ahmeni> check /etc/locatedb.conf to see where it doesn't
<frank_> DaSkreech: /etc/updatedb.conf
<DaSkreech> Ah Cool
<ahmeni> ack, yeah, frank_'s right
<Starzend> alsa-base is not the same as alsa-driver, correct?
<dFour> when I shutdown or restart my Xserver seams to hangup, I m using fgrlx prop driver, have anyone the same problem?
<DaSkreech> frank_: Thanks
<thebanana> what is the recommended version of automake for building kde from svn?
<thebanana> have there been problems with automake 1.9?
<DaSkreech> How do I get K3B to convert a MP3?
<DaSkreech> never mind :)
<ajayc> guys why cant we play two sounds simulataneously?
<ajayc> from two different players
<DaSkreech> KDE4 :-)
<ajayc> KDE4?
<ajayc> whats the relation
<dFour> mhhh is the amarok 1.4a broken? ... our its just linked too KDE4?
<crimsun> dFour: the what?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<ajayc> someone at least tell me why cant we play two damn sounds simulatenouely?
<crimsun> ajayc: what sound card do you have?
<ajayc> i got intel 915 default snd card
<ajayc> ich6 i think
<crimsun> that one doesn't perform pcm multiplexing natively
<crimsun> you're stuck w/ dmix
<ajayc> how to do it?
<crimsun> (which should work by default in Breezy and Dapper, btw)
<ajayc> i thought it was a pretty good snd card
<ajayc> onboard though
<crimsun> no, it's craptacular, actually.
<ajayc> dunno
<ajayc> i got a laptop
<crimsun> (no really, it is bad.)
<dFour> crimsun: I just updated amarok and know it has a problem with linked libary libkdecore.4
<ajayc> so u cant expect sound blasters natively in laptops
<crimsun> dFour: are you running breezy?
<dFour> crimsun: no dapper flight 7
<crimsun> ajayc: no, but that's beside the point. What apps are you using?
<crimsun> dFour: you need to be running current Dapper
<crimsun> amarok 1.4 from kubuntu.org runs fine here.
<ajayc> crimsun: i am using vlc :)
<crimsun> ajayc: on breezy or dapper?
<Tonio_> hey guys, see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/45526
<Tonio_> any opinion on this ?
<dFour> crimsun: yeah 1.4 worked but today the updater told me there is  1.4a
<ajayc> dapper
<crimsun> ajayc: is the alsa output selected in the audio preferences?
<crimsun> dFour: eh, I commented out the repo after I installed 1.4, so..
<ajayc> yeah
<jeff_> hey guys
<dFour> crimsum: I m new to kubuntu. is there a way to install older packages?
<jeff_> does anybody know how to get flash working in konqueror on flight 7?
<DaSkreech> dFour: When is amarok 1.4 hitting the repos?
<jeff_> i got it working earlier today, then upgraded the package and now its not working
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: uvf exception has to be approved in the first place
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: and it'll not be an easy trick since we are in a deep freeze mode  actually ;)
<jeff_> it shows in my found plugins but when i try to open a .swf it says that its unable to load the netscape plugin
<jeff_> any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: So ... so .. no Amarok 1.4 for dapper? :-(
<jeff_> DaSkreech: yeah, ive got amarok 1.4 for dapper
<jeff_> DaSkreech: you have to add the repo for it though
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: I didn't say this, but I need to ask Riddell about this
<dFour> DaSkreech: I too .. I got it the early morning .. now the 1.4a isnt working anymore :(
<Tonio_> jeff_: sure, but I think DaSkreech was talking about integration in main
<jeff_> Tonio_: hmm?
<jeff_> Tonio_: integration in main?
<Tonio_> jeff_: yes
<jeff_> Tonio_: whats that
<Tonio_> jeff_: there is a repo for the latest amarok, but the package shiped with the distro is in the main section
<jeff_> Tonio_: ok
<DaSkreech> Wait
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<DaSkreech> That means no Kopete either ?
<DaSkreech> I know I read it
<Tonio_> you can use this repo to install it
<DaSkreech>  I was there when he put it up :)
<DaSkreech> I just thought I'd not be needy this time and wait till it hit the main repos
<jeff_> so i guess nobody else has flash working in konqueror?
<frank_> jeff_: I have it working but it doesn't work well.   do a scan for new plugins in the plugins part of konqueror setings
<Tonio_> jeff_: flash works here
<frank_> Tonio_: can you see google videos with konqueror?
<Tonio_> frank_: test url plz ?
<jeff_> frank_: i did. the plugin shows up under the netscape plugins fine
<frank_> Tonio_: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3224253477372538278
<jeff_> Tonio_: did you do anything other than install the package and scan for the plugin to make it work?
<Tonio_> jeff_: nope ;)
<frank_> Tonio_: does the video work?
<Tonio_> frank_: yes
<riri> hi nixternal
<frank_> Tonio_: hmmm.. I get only sound, no video
<Tonio_> frank_: jeff_: I configured kubuntu-default-settings to auto scan for mozilla plugins during kde session load, so I assume if you didn't touch the settings that should work...
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: So no kopete either?
<Tonio_> frank_: ah yes, but that's not a flash issue
<Tonio_> frank_: It is using flash 8 I think
<frank_> Tonio_: but the same plugin works fine in firefox
<Tonio_> frank_: that's the reason it doesn't work, but technically, flash 7 animations are correctly displayed here
<Tonio_> frank_: tricky then.....
<DaSkreech> Since it's supposed to come out this month
<Tonio_> frank_: javascript issue or something then ? I am testing others websites and flash works on them....
<noiesmo> anyone here got a linux box running on DAC960 raid controlle
<jeff_> Tonio_: im gonna set it to scan on kde load too and see if its working when i reload
<Tonio_> jeff_: in any case the plugin is loaded and launches.... but yes, I don't see the video on google....
<Tonio_> but it works on other websites....
<jeff_> DaSkreech: you can get the newest kopete packages for breezy on their site, and the second newest (still newer than the packs on the ropo) one for dapper
<frank_> Tonio_: ok so you get the same problem as me on google
<Tonio_> frank_: yup
<DaSkreech> jeff_: Yeah but still no 0.12 love for dapperites?
<jeff_> Tonio_: if there is flash embedded on a page, it just doesnt show
<jeff_> DaSkreech: lol yeah i know
<Tonio_> jeff, let me show you another example
<jeff_> DaSkreech: we're stuck with beta 1
<chavo> in firefox the video plays but no sound :(
<DaSkreech> beta1 is in repos?
<chavo> just play them both together
<jeff_> DaSkreech: while all the other kids are playing with 0.12 beta 2
<jeff_> DaSkreech: no, its on the site
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<Tonio_> frank_: http://2advanced.com/flashindex.htm
<Tonio_> works
<Tonio_> and this is an embedded flash animation
<nolte> noiesmo: DAC960 sounds familiar to me, will check my servers
<DaSkreech> so guess I should just suck it up and install everything the renegade way :-)
<chavo> the flash videos on youtube.com work
<noiesmo> nolte, cheers old mylax raid controller getting errors when modprobe tries to load module
<nolte> noiesmo: got this one RAID bus controller: Mylex Corporation eXtremeRAID 2000/3000 support Device
<nolte> noiesmo: runs on SLES9
<DaSkreech> can you add a pakage on the end of a list while the current list is downloading?
<noiesmo> nolte, ok just found an old fedora core k12 disk and it seems to recognize the card but then freezes am trying text mode install
<noiesmo> nolte, now it says parport0: blah blah then nothing happens but it did see the raid array i created with the mylax app dam it windows xp installed without any issues but i dont want windows I just put windows on to test raid
<jtmoney> i just reinstalled flight 7 and it's giving me an error when i try to install linux-686... anyone know why? or should i just stick w/ 5.10?
<_rince_> mrgn
* duckdown returnz
<jtmoney> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jtmoney>   linux-686: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-686 but it is not going to be installed
<jtmoney> E: Broken packages
<jtmoney> anyone know why i get that error when i try to install linux-686?
<jtmoney> also, what is LTS?
<ajayc> LTS-linux that sucks (kidding)
<jtmoney> hah
<jtmoney> okay, so it's "long term support" ... does that mean it's the final version?
<scheuri> hi all
<DaSkreech> jtmoney: Hmm Good point
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee:  Hobbsee!!! :)
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hmm :-(
<DaSkreech> Wish I could get konversation to flash :-(
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: why cant you?
<ahmeni> it's not drunk enough
<DaSkreech> Where would I set that?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: settings, notifications
<DaSkreech>  I can get it to beep me but not to ask for attention
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: pretty much any kde app can be set in knotify - so you can go into system settings, sound and multimedia, the second option - and change it for any program
<Hobbsee> the flash the taskbar option?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Hobbsee> that's the last little box
<DaSkreech> It doesn't
<Hobbsee> :(
<DaSkreech> It flashes the system tray thingy
<Hobbsee> yes, isnt that the diea?
<DaSkreech> No :-(
<DaSkreech> I want to Alt+Ctrl+A and pop it up
<jtmoney> here's some food for thought... i'm running xp pro and kubuntu on this lappy... there is a driver from toshiba for the video card for xp, and it appears that xorg is using a generic one... however, kubuntu displays much faster than xp does
* DaSkreech is faaaaaaaar to lazy to lean forward and klick
<DaSkreech> Open source + 1
<DaSkreech> Right now I have it so that if someone says me name it plays some annoying sound
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah yes.  you can change the sounds too :P
<scheuri> DaSkreech: ;)
<Hobbsee> there's probably some way to make it steal focus...
<Hobbsee> in the special app settings...
<DaSkreech> Wouldn't mind if that also triggerd the acronjob in my head to hit some key to pop up the window so I can respond
<Hobbsee> jtmoney: that's an interesting thought...what model laptop?
* DaSkreech waits for everyone to start playing the annoying sound over and over again 
<jtmoney> toshiba satellite 2405-s201
<jtmoney> from what i understand, you have to use summit lx to get "accelerated 3d" capabilities under x
<jtmoney> but this is far faster than xp... just blows the mind
<jtmoney> maybe it's just because i only really use firefox and it's faster under linux?
<dFour> have anyone a idear why amarok 1.4a is linked agains libkdecore.4 and not libkdecore.so.4 ... ?
<DaSkreech> Does sabdfl ever hang here?
<DaSkreech> Bilford_: Hi
<Bilford_> hello
<Bilford_> Kubuntu runs great on this laptop
<Bilford_> 767 ghz
<Bilford_> it had Windows on it before
<cfraz89> thast insanely fast lol
<Bilford_> no, thats the chip
<Starzend> It is. Where did you get that laptop?
<Bilford_> haha
<Starzend> and you sold whos soul for this?
<Bilford_> what
<Starzend> dw
<Bilford_> oh lol
<Bilford_> 767 mhz
<Bilford_> it runs like 767 ghz with Kubuntu
<cfraz89> i think itd run great on my laptop too if it was that speed
<Bilford_> its like a new laptop
<Bilford_> Windows ran slow and the display looked all weird
<Bilford_> now everything is crisp, clear, and fast
<Bilford_> dumbwit?
<metaldave> ho un problema posso chiedere?
<Bilford_> companies throw out laptops that are under 1 ghz
<Bilford_> they have to keep up to run Windows and new Windows apps
<Bilford_> they wouldnt have to throw them out if they used Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> metaldave: #kubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> Someone send me to bed!!
<ahmeni> killall -SLEEP DaSkreech
* DaSkreech slumps
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Night
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Your tldp URL works?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: my which?
<DaSkreech> Your part message URL?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it should do, someone commented on it earlier...
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i can connect to it...
<DaSkreech> I can't
<DaSkreech>  ah well I'll try tomorrow
<Hobbsee> odd
<DaSkreech> Night all
<DaSkreech> Not from my network :-)
<Hobbsee> it's a good read, though :)
<Bilford> new kernel
<Bilford> 2.6.15
<Bilford> restart KDE
<jtmoney> i'm reading ubuntuguide.org and i'm thinking that "sudo mount //192.168.0.1/linux /media/sharename/ -o username=myusername,password=mypassword" definitely is not the right command for mounting a network share
<jtmoney> shouldn't it be smbclient or something other than mount? it gives me an error when i try that (filling in the appropriate variables, of course)
<jtmoney> the network connection is fine too... smb://server/c$ works
<jtmoney> ohh, wiki has a great page on it
<jtmoney> let me try that first ;)
<Bilford> you really dont need to do anything
<Bilford> are you there
<Bilford> Go to Network Places, and Samba
<jtmoney> worked like a charm
<Bilford> its most likely already set up
<Bilford> ok
<jtmoney> had to add smbfs
<fatejudger> is there a way to tell Konqueror to always play Flash sound through "aoss"?
<rohan> hmm.. is it possible to change the kubuntu wallpaper now ? its too ugly, and has no identity..
<cfraz89> drag the picture onto  your desktop
<cfraz89> then click set as wallpaper
<rohan> why does kubuntu remove kedit and kwrite ?
<ajayc> rohan edubuntu also has shipit
<rohan> ajayc: this is not a channel for our personal chat
<ajayc> i mean people edubuntu also has shipit
<Hobbsee> ajayc: oh good, so they did get it as well...
<Hobbsee> rohan: kwrite's there, it's not on the menus.  they thought that 3 GUI text editors installed by default was a bit excessive
<rohan> Hobbsee: yes, but like, for editing simple text files, imo, kedit would be overkill
<Hobbsee> rohan: kate's there
<rohan> Hobbsee: err.. yeah, kate's overkill
<rohan> seeing that it has those programming tabs and all
<Hobbsee> true...
<Hobbsee> kwrite's not bad for really simple stuff
<rohan> hmm.. so kwrite is great for simple editing.. kate's overkill
<rohan> and kate is good for .c and .cpp and such
<rohan> can it be changed, now ?
<jk-> hi all.
<jk-> anyone running amarok-1.4 ?
<Hobbsee> jk-: yes
<Hobbsee> changed to be what?
<rohan> i'd really like too see the the text editor and wallpaper changed :(
<Hobbsee> what are you suggesting?  text editor changed to kwrite only?
<rohan> no
<rohan> to kwrite for simple files
<rohan> and to kate for .c and .h and such programming files
<Hobbsee> that just gets more and more confusing - better just to stick with the one text editor
<rohan> kate would be 'initimidating' if someone wanted to edit ~/projects/a_quick_text_file
<Hobbsee> and the inverse is also true
<Hobbsee> but kate's mostly understandable...
<rohan> oh, ok
<Hobbsee> like gedit - who uses all those commands anyway?
<jk-> Hobbsee: are you using the xine arts output ?
<Hobbsee> jk-: i think so, yes
<rohan> and the wallpaper .. it has no identity ! not even a logo ! :(
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm not sure why that's the case..that's kwwii's domain
<rohan> 14:00 < Hobbsee> yes, i'm not sure why that's the case..that's kwwii's domain ---> the wallpaper ?
<Hobbsee> rohan: yes
<jk-> Hobbsee: did you need to do do anything tricky to install the arts output ?
<Hobbsee> jk-: not that i remember...but i may have...
<rohan> also, why no k3b setup menu entry ? k3b is already set up properly ?
<Hobbsee> rohan: the wallpaper and all the graphics
<rohan> Hobbsee: ok.
<Hobbsee> *growls at pbuilder*
<rohan> http://edubuntu.com/ --> hadnt they kept a bounty removed "Human beings" ?
<rohan> even http://www.ubuntu.com/
<dbglt> hi there. I'm just wondering... on updating kde I can't seem to get a desktop-list when I try "Walk through desktop" shortcut... but it instead just switches automatically to the next desktop... would there be any logical explanation for this?
<_diop> my laptop detects my cell phone but impossible to share files with it via bluetooth, any idea
<jk-> Hobbsee: could i get you to check if you are using amarok+xine+arts? i can't find any way to enable arts output :(
<Hobbsee> jk-: ah, amarok xine and alsa
<jk-> ah, right :)
<XVampireX> Hi... maybe it is just slightly relevant... but is there any way to get a linux (ubuntu/kubuntu?) version of ironpython?
<Vampis> morning ppl
<Vampis> kkathman: =)
<thundershirt> howdy guys?
<rob> man the ati drivers are giving me the hebegebies
<thundershirt> lol why?
<rob> it should work, but on dapper it wont (even getting the drivers from the ati web site doesn't work)
<thundershirt> cant say anything i go intel
<rob> it just locks up, dam laptop
<thundershirt> use something else then
<rob> what? I've tried both methods
<thundershirt> i mean use some other distro
<rob> hehe
<rob> for me that would be blasphemy
<thundershirt> lol
<thundershirt> i got probs too
<thundershirt> cant play two songs simulataneulsy
<rob> actually I have been kind of unimpressed with kubuntu dapper so far..
<XVampireX> thundershirt: It's obvious
<XVampireX> That's a problem with the sound drivers
* rob looks at dmsg
<rob> hmm fglrx loads cleanly into the kernel at least
<rob> chipset is supported..
<drgonzo> hello all
<drgonzo> I'm just switched from gentoo to ubuntu, and I'm about to install kbuntu-desktop, I'm wondering it tells me it's breezy0.55 but what version of kde is it?
<Hobbsee> 3.4.3 probably
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> it has been said that kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<drgonzo> cheers
<vanja> Hi,anyone that can help me with a small problem? I'm all new to this kubuntu and linux thing, and I'm trying to find out how to transfer picutres from my digitalcamera to my computer
<quique> vanja: install digikam
<vanja> where do I find that?
<Vampis> sudo apt-get install digikam
<vanja> found it, thanks!
<drgonzo> ok i've done that, is it the same package kubuntu-desktop?
<drgonzo> because I havn't installed it yet
<Hobbsee> yes, just add the extra repo
<drgonzo> I've added it
<drgonzo> and done apt-get update etc etc
<Hobbsee> yep
<drgonzo> but it's still showing up as same version 0.55
<Hobbsee> so when you install kubuntu-desktop, you should get kde 3.5
<Hobbsee> drgonzo: apt-cache show kdelibs
<Hobbsee> what version does that show?
<Vampis> Hobbsee: depends on wich repositories he has
<Hobbsee> Vampis: already told him about the kde 3.5.2 repo :)
<Vampis> ah, sorry, I missed that
<Vampis> My bad =)
<Hobbsee> hehe it's okay
<drgonzo> ok its showing right version
<Hobbsee> good :)
<drgonzo> Im about to do the update but im getting this error
<drgonzo> kubuntu-desktop:
<drgonzo>  Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<HymnToLife> do you have the correct repos ?
<Hobbsee> try sudo apt-get install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> HymnToLife: should do
<drgonzo> i just put in the first repo
<drgonzo>  kdegraphics-kfile-plugins: Depends: libpoppler0c2-qt (>= 0.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<HymnToLife> drgonzo> KDE 3.5.2 on Breezy ?
<drgonzo> yeah i just grabbed breezy but ubuntu not kubuntu
<drgonzo> now i would like to install kde 3.5.2
<drgonzo> So i stuck the first repo on that page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php and added the key etc
<drgonzo> did the update and now im getting that error
<HymnToLife> and what comand are you running ?
<drgonzo> apt-get install kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kubuntu-desktop
<HymnToLife> hmm, definitely worked here
<HymnToLife> try another repo
<drgonzo> remove the old  and add another or just add it?
<HymnToLife> remove the old one
<drgonzo> ok
<drgonzo> maybe i've got old qt ?
<drgonzo> it's whinging about  libpoppler0c2-qt
<HymnToLife> even if you did, it would update it
<HymnToLife> yeah, maybe the package is missing on the repo
<drgonzo> ok ill try
<drgonzo> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main isnt that the main one?
<drgonzo> because thats what I added
<Vampis> drgonzo: Thats the one I used when I used breezy
<Vampis> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<Vampis> check that one
<drgonzo> ok same problem
<drgonzo> with second repo
<drgonzo>  kdegraphics-kfile-plugins: Depends: libpoppler0c2-qt (>= 0.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<drgonzo> E: Broken packages
<Vampis> did u add the keys ?
<drgonzo> i added the one key
<Vampis> ok
<HymnToLife> !info libpoppler0c2-qt
<ubotu> libpoppler0c2-qt: (PDF rendering library (Qt-based shared library)), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<HymnToLife> this one seems to be on the main ubuntu repo
<drgonzo> whats the name of the package?
<HymnToLife> hmm atually it's in universe
<HymnToLife> did you enable it ?
<drgonzo> i dunno
<drgonzo> don't think so
<drgonzo> i just installed this distro like 30 mins agoo
<HymnToLife> then go to your sources.list
<drgonzo> ago*
<HymnToLife> and uncomment the lines mentioning "universe"
<drgonzo> ok
<drgonzo> done
<HymnToLife> then update
<Vampis> sudo apt-get update again then
<rob> is it ok to install gstreamer etc on kubuntu, or is there a better method for kubuntu
<HymnToLife> and install kubuntu-desktop
<drgonzo> brilliant thanks
<drgonzo> :)
<drgonzo> I thought it was just a foobar of a dept issue in package( im comming from gentoo)
<drgonzo> maybe some package that looped or something...
<HymnToLife> there was just a packge needed for the install that was not available in your repos
<drgonzo> yeah, thanks again
<isa> hi. i just installed 4GB Ram (i had 1 gb) and now i always get a kernel panic on boot (i use breezy) with kernel-2.6.12-10 and smp. i tried to boot with knoppix and get the same error. <0> kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<isa> i have no clue, what i could do ...
<Vampis> something wrong with the new memories? run a memtest
<isa> memtest didn find anything so far
<isa> there are 4 new 1gb - chips
<isa> if i install 2 of them, kubuntu works. if i install 3 or 4, the kernel gets paniced :)
<Vampis> hms
<isa> as this happens in knoppix too, i fear that there may be a problem with the 2.6-kernel. what do you think?
<HymnToLife> try with a 2.4 :p
<isa> HymnToLife: thats, what i am doing right now, but i would like to get some further ideas, if that doesnt work :)
<HymnToLife> that's far beyond my knowledge lol
<isa> i hate kernel panic :)
<isa> that always sounds so dramatically :)
<HymnToLife> never got any
<HymnToLife> I guess I'm not tinkering with it enough yet
<isa> does anyone know, if the kubuntu 2.4-kernel-image-smp supports 4gb ram?
<isa> i need smp and 4gb ...
<isa> oh. there is no kubuntu 2.4 - image? :)
<lackdiant> hi, I have a problem with flash plugin
<lackdiant> I upgraded it from aptitude
<lackdiant> and firefox closes since thn
<lackdiant> then
<lackdiant> before that, in aptitude appeared a question that said if I want to downloaded from internet
<lackdiant> and I don't remember what I answered but I think I said no
<botbotdizip> hi all, anyone here have any ideas why a dvd/cd combo won't read cdr's in kubuntu?
<lackdiant> how can I reconfigure flash?
<botbotdizip> reads dvd's just fine, but not cdr's
<HymnToLife> botbotdizip> can it read them a all, I mean in Windows ?
<botbotdizip> yeah worked ok with xp on the system
<botbotdizip> i enabled dma and all that
<botbotdizip> just reads dvd's for now, I'm a bit stumped as to why
<botbotdizip> it read ok in small small linux too so I'm thinking its just a breezy distro thing
<botbotdizip> damn small linux, typo
<isa> is there no kernel image for 2.4 in breezy?
<HymnToLife> nope, I don't think there is
<isa> arks
<botbotdizip> just 2.6 i think. damn small linux has reverted to 2.4 for the sake of older hardware
<HymnToLife> you'll hve to go back to Debian :D
<isa> *G*
<HymnToLife> or compile it jourself
<botbotdizip> anyone else had dvd combo probs?
<HymnToLife> mine works pretty well
<HymnToLife> does yours read CD-Rs fine on Windows ?
<botbotdizip> reading cdr's? I got a liteon
<botbotdizip> yeah it reads fine in winblowz
<HymnToLife> that's really strange
<botbotdizip> the only thing i did was hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<botbotdizip> yeah i know
<botbotdizip> I'm willing to give anything a try, how do i slow the read speed from console
<botbotdizip> i was just reading that dvd/cd readers are optimized for reading and need to be slowed down for cdrs
<botbotdizip> woops optimised for reading dvds
<botbotdizip> anyway I'll keep tinkering, I'll let you know if I can find a workaround
<zambba> How can I prevent using the Trash with removable media?
<zambba> I can't delete files from usb memory using Konqueror. Konqueror just moves them to hidden /media/kingston/.Trash-nnnnnn folder
<Dasnipa`> use console to delete them?
<djk_> where do you put a *.bin and a *.so to use them?
* kettenschutz is searching for an ace-extractor tool, 'cause unace wont extract my ace file :(
<kettenschutz> could someone help ?!
<_per_> does anyone know how to stop the korganizer reminder daemon at login? (i made kmail start at login, but i can't turn the reminder daemon off)
<djk_> kettenschutz: download unace from the winace site. the unace in the repos is a waste of code..
<kettenschutz> ah ok thx @ djk
<kettenschutz> ehm, i have to replace the new unace with the old unace !?
<kettenschutz> where is the old unace stored?
<djk_> kettenschutz: /usr/bin/
<_per_> nobody knows how to stop the korganizer reminder at login? (i HAVE tried to choose "Do not start" in the right-click menu of the system tray icon, but that doesn't work)
<kettenschutz> ok thx :)
<kettenschutz> yay works thanx :D
<djk_> you're welcome
<kettenschutz> = )
<kettenschutz> ehm, what was the sign to directly give the root folder in the terminal
<kettenschutz> f.e. im @ my downloads folder but i want to use a command from the multimedia folder
<kettenschutz> there was a sign or something to directly start from home
<_per_> kettenschutz: ~
<djk_> ~ ?
<kettenschutz> sh $:multimedia/start.sh
<kettenschutz> the tilde ?!
<kettenschutz> sh ~:multimedia/start.sh
<kettenschutz> this would work?
<kettenschutz> aaah thanx
<mhterres> morning
<mhterres> hi guys
<mhterres> since I updated my Ubuntu do Dapper I can see the color sintax in vim
<mhterres> anybody knows what is wrong ?
<mhterres> hmmm, anybody knows why the vim-common package is wrong ???
<mhterres> It doesn't have the complete vim files
<mhterres> :-(
<mhterres> problem solved :-)
<visik7> is vim7 in dapperdrake ?
<jeroenvrp> I have a question for you all
<Vampis> shoot
<jeroenvrp> I'm using firestarter (gnome app) as my firewall with succes, I like the app, but I want to have a KDE application for this - what is the best KDE substitution for Firestarter??
<mhterres> no
<mhterres> vim 6.4
<mhterres> jeroenvrp: the answer no was to visik7, not for you :-)
<jeroenvrp> mhterres: I understand :-), cause I've never heard off an app called "no"
<visik7> ok I'm stuck with my packages for breezy
<mhterres> hehehehehhe
<mhterres> jeroenvrp: I don't read your question, before I send you the msg :-)
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: Does firestarter allow you to setup quality of service (QOS) ?
<jeroenvrp> you mean to limit bandwidth and such
<jeroenvrp> h3sp4wn: no
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: Its useful for things like making sure your net connection is still usable under high load - (for example any ssh packets get the highest priority) - You can still browse quickly when downloading a torrent stuff like that - you need to use tc and l7-filter
<jeroenvrp> h3sp4wn: yes that is what I meant
<jeroenvrp> no, its a firewall
<h3sp4wn> The modules ipt_layer7 ipt_CONNMARK etc are part of iptables (the linux firewall) so I just thought it may setup stuff like that
<_bon> this is problly a really eay probem to fix - every time i click a link in konqueror it open an open diolgo box with options for save as - open with firefox and cancle
<jeroenvrp> h3sp4wn: oh I didnt know that
<jeroenvrp> I can remember it was different module, but it was a long time ago I uses it
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<Paradosso> anybody had any luck installing artwiz fonts in kubuntu?
<sudomaster> am i on # kubuntu?
<sudomaster> hello...
<sudomaster> **need adept help**
<cyberboy> is amarok 1.4 a lot betterR?
<tuxcicles> how would one get amarok 1.4, drake?
<tuxcicles> anyone know if i were to install kde components, would it break kubuntu?
<cyberboy> which kde components?
<tuxcicles> kde-multimedia, art...
<ccc_> cyberboy: a lot better than 1.3.x yes
<ccc_> tuxcicles: here's how: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<sPiderman> where can i download wine?
<ccc_> www.winehq.org
<sPiderman> txs
<ccc_> they have a repository for ubuntu
<sPiderman> ok
<tuxcicles> ccc_: looks like it's in dapper, darn - anyone know if there is  a way to update without reinstalling to get up to dapper?
<cyberboy> when you install kde-components... kde installs it and recompile... don't abort that process
<cyberboy> i did en i f*cked up kde
<sPiderman> i dont see any lniks to download wine
<cyberboy> but i think you can do is savely
<ccc_> tuxcicles: sure, if you mean upgrade from breezy?
<ccc_> tuxcicles: or you mean upgrading amarok to 1.4 in breezy?
<visik7> ccc_: czessi repo
<pfabregat> heya
<pfabregat> have any got xgl/compiz working on (k)ubuntu64 ? , i'm really lost in the forums and i cannot find anything usefull... i keep getting this "compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing"
<ccc_> visik7: exactly :)
<ingo``> hello
<ingo``> someone here
<ingo``> ?????
<jjesse> sometimes :)
<ingo``> i have kubuntu cd -and i want to install it so i just want to know if the kubuntu burned cd has a duel booting stuff cuzz i want to have the windows 2
<_rince_> it detects and enables other operating-systems
<_rince_> it is still accessible via grub
<_rince_> besides, it asks bevor rewriting your mbr
<mindspin> high noon duel booting.... it should work fine, which cd do you have (breezy??)
<ingo``> so i can just put the kubuntu cd and it will auto boot
<ingo``> i mean duel boot
<mindspin> is it breezy or dapper ?
<_rince_> the cd will boot if you have enabled booting from cd in your bios
<ingo``> i have this
<ingo``> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso
<mindspin> I would be careful if its dapper, dapper live beta 2 ruined a xp installation on one of my machines
<ingo``> i dont want dapper
<mindspin> ok should work
<ingo``> so it will duel boot aUTO?
<_rince_> aw right, there was this bug with dapper but it has been fixed a while ago
<ingo``> RIGHT? if i put the kubuntu cd inn
<mindspin> _rince_: I thought it was fixed on live beta 2 but either I'm stupid or the bug existed on my cd....
<_rince_> ingo: you need free space on your hd, then after installing the kubuntu files it asks where and how to install the boot-loader
<_rince_> mindspin: worked like a charme here, about 3 weeks ago
<ingo``> ok
<ingo``> but hey i burned the cd for 1 year ago
<mindspin> i did an install for linuxtag and it failed... (it was the live installer)
<ingo``> so the cd is fixed ?
<_rince_> ingo: with breezy, there never was a problem
<ingo``> but hey i burned the cd for 1 year ago? -i mean does the cd has a dapper pug stuff?
<_rince_> def. not, but think about getting a current breezy cd :)
<mindspin> ingo``: we are talking about dapper live beta , not about breezy
<uwo> hi all - having problems with mozplugger and konqueror - konqueror won't embed realplayer. An about:plugins in konq shows that mozplugger doesn't find the conf file and binaries (the about:plugins print is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=165900&highlight=konqueror+realplayer), in firefox all works and mozplugger reports finding both (about:plugins at same link)
<_rince_> mindspin: _we_ are talking about dapper, ingo is talking about breezy or something even older
<mindspin> yup
<slow-motion> re
<gaby> hy all
<gaby> some one from romania?
<gaby> e cineva pe aici din romania?
<gaby> :)
<gaby> fuck you man
<mal_> I'm getting errors in a configure script, and I think the problem is because I have a newer v of Bash. Any easy way around this?
<admrl> im trying to get a aol dialer made by linspire to run and its giving me an error
<admrl> ./losaol: line 2: cd: /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/los-aol: No such file or directory
<admrl> ./losaol: line 2: python2.3: command not found
<admrl> ./losaol: line 3: cd: OLDPWD not set
<jeroenvrp> tried guarddog and kmyfirewall and they both have issues
<jeroenvrp> 1. guarddog: denies all connections to the internet, even dns
<jeroenvrp> 2. kmyfirewall: no option to make your own rules and protocoles inside the gui
<jeroenvrp> please use firestarter, no. 1
<kronoz> a firewall module in kcontrol/systemsettings would be useful I think
<kronoz> a have problem with kcontrol, sometimes when i need to use administrator/root mode i click the administrator button but it doesn't do kdesu and becomes unclickable
<kronoz> i had this problem a fews months ago on another kubuntu install so i'm thinking its a bug
<jeroenvrp> known bug in breezy
<jeroenvrp> allthough should be fixed
<kronoz> i'm using dapper
<kronoz> beta2
<jeroenvrp> beta2!!
<jeroenvrp> without updating t
<jeroenvrp> ?
<kronoz> doing apt-get upgrade now...
<jeroenvrp> and apt-get update first please
<kronoz> yeah i know, i used to use debian ;)
<nixternal> good mornin' all
<jeroenvrp> or use kdesu adept_updater
<kronoz> hey nixterminal
<jeroenvrp> whatever you wish
<Kadran> kronoz: did you liked kubuntu more than debiian?
<kronoz> also, why does konqueror use system:/home instead of simply $HOME
<nixternal> what is the easiest way to uninstall old kernels, headers, and images with kubuntu?
<kronoz> Kadran, I haven't really used Kubuntu much, but I think so, I like the modified KControl
<kronoz> nixternal, use apt
<nixternal> i kinda figured that...i just wanted to make sure by using it...i wouldn't run into problems
<h3sp4wn> nixternal: aptitude search linux-image - aptitude purge linux-image-whatever
<nixternal> i want to remove all of the 2.6.15 stuff
<Kadran> kronoz: please tell me your openion after trying kubuntu cos' i need it from a person who really used both, thanks
<h3sp4wn> So you want to downgrade to breezy from dapper ?
<nixternal> hmm..i notice if i goto remove old headers, it wants to take with it gcc and all that stuff...the base packages
<kronoz> Kadran, I would say Debian is more configurable, but I can't see any real reaons to use it over Kubuntu, execpt is it possibly faster if you tweak it and you have more choice
<h3sp4wn> Its faster by default
<kronoz> yeah but you could tweak it by using a certain kernel to make it faster
<nixternal> hmm...linux-kernel-headers 2.6.11.2-0ubuntu17 ....select remove and it wants to take everything...that i don't care so much about...but why is it using old headers....2.6.11???
<nixternal> debian is better off as a server....kubuntu as a desktop....
<kronoz> does ubuntu make any changes to dpkg?
<nixternal> but i have noticed some flakiness with debian and newer kernels also
<kronoz> nixternal, yup
<h3sp4wn> it is noticably faster running kde under debian sid than kubuntu (I have only tried under a chroot though)
<nixternal> i am still running a 2.4 kernel on my debian sarge server
<nixternal> i think the reason for that h3sp4wn is cuz kubuntu does come a little bloated...i have noticed that...but nothing some minor tweaking can't fix
<nixternal> dapper that is...flight 7 to be exact...
<h3sp4wn> Its not minor to remove all the internationalisation stuff which is what I think slows it down
<nixternal> flight 7 was crazy bloated for em
<nixternal> ya...i am in the process of doing more right now
<nixternal> tis the reason i am using mIRC ow
<nixternal> now
<nixternal> and ow i guess ;p
<h3sp4wn> The shell server that I use runs debian woody (2.2.20) with upto about 50 users most of the time. My server used to run sarge for a long time but I changed to dapper server (to look at novell ifolder enterprise but it was too slow) dappers pretty stable - and the usb2 stuff seems to be alot better in 2.6 (I have an external usb2 disk connected to it)
<nixternal> kaffeine, kmplayer...which is best for videos?
<nixternal> or your preference
<uwo> question - if i would like to backup my system and try a new install of kubuntu, is it enough to copy the system and then format & copy it backto restore? in this case does tar cvpzf backup.tgz backup also hidden files?
<kronoz> nixternal, i prefer mplayer myself
<nixternal> i have too...i don't even think i have used kaffeine...it seemed bloated
* nixternal waves good bye to kaffeine
<kronoz> mozilla-mplayer is good for video and stuff in firefox
<kronoz> bbl
<jeroenvrp> nixternal: if you dont like bloat, use codeine
<nixternal> lol
<jeroenvrp> nixternal: that's an app :-)
<nixternal> hey...if you want to remove knewsticker...a news ticker rss applet right...it wants to remove kdenetwork with it
<nixternal> that is nuts
<nixternal> no no...im laughin' cuz of knewsticker wantin' to take kdenetwork with it
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> but I dont have newsticker
<jeroenvrp> ooooh
<nixternal> isn't that like trying to take off windows media player and then microshaft disabling your network?
<jeroenvrp> no no
<nixternal> exactly
<jeroenvrp> kdenetwork is a metapackage
<nixternal> i know
<jeroenvrp> so there's nothing wrong with it to remove it
<nixternal> but if you use synaptic, adept, apt...anything...and you select for removal of knewsticker...it says it takes kdenetwork with it
<jeroenvrp> yes but kdenetwork is empty
<frank_> nixternal: kdenetwork is probably just a metapackage
<jeroenvrp> it is only used, so you can install all packages at once
<nixternal> ok...so it isn't something i need thne
<jeroenvrp> no
<nixternal> it sounded important to me
<nixternal> lol
<jeroenvrp> should be in the discription
<nixternal> it isn't
<nixternal> description makes it sound like its needed
<nixternal> glad you cleared that one up for me
<frank_> nixternal:
<frank_> This metapackage includes a collection of network and networking relatedapplications provided with the official release of KDE
<nixternal> hey...what is that caffeine you were talkin' about??
<mal_> #quit
<nixternal> my kernel is so whicked lean and mean...but i need to make my front end lean and mean now
<jeroenvrp> codeine
<nixternal> yah...whats that about?
<LinuxMonkey> whats better KDE or Gnome
<nixternal> kde
<LinuxMonkey> trick question...lol
<nixternal> truthfully...i think it is a matter of prefference
<LinuxMonkey> yeah
<nixternal> you either like it or you don't
<nixternal> they both have the pros and cons
<jeroenvrp> nixternal: thats a very very clean videoplater for xine, like kafeine
<frank_> LinuxMonkey: simple answer: try both ;)
<nixternal> i like them both..but kde rox best for me
<nixternal> ahhhh
<nixternal> gotcha jeroenvrp
<LinuxMonkey> whats better for running games
<LinuxMonkey> lmao
<frank_> LinuxMonkey: no difference for games
<nixternal> once again...it is about a matter of preference
<LinuxMonkey> whats the latest version of kubuntu?
<nixternal> openoffice, koffice, staroffice?
<frank_> LinuxMonkey: the latest released version is 5.10 (breezy)  6.6 (dapper) comes out June 1st
<jeroenvrp> nixternal: difficult question
<nixternal> i know
<nixternal> haha
<jeroenvrp> I use koffice
<nixternal> thats why i asked it...you are on a roll jeroenvrp
<jeroenvrp> but also sometimes openoffice
<LinuxMonkey> frank_ is there a dapper beta?
<nixternal> i have been using koffice myself...
<jeroenvrp> it is a hate-love-relationship with both apps
<nixternal> openoffice was kind of slow for me
<frank_> LinuxMonkey: of course
<nixternal> i used to use star office...which was way better than ms office back in the 90's
<jeroenvrp> but openoffice does more, can write wordfiles and open word files perfectly
<nixternal> remind you now...i haven't used x windows really since then...i have been a term freak
<frank_> LinuxMonkey: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<nixternal> i thought koffice could do the same....
<jeroenvrp> and it has the option to spellcheck in more than one language atthe same time
<LinuxMonkey> ok its flight 7 :) last one i tried was flight 3
<jeroenvrp> koffice can open word files
<frank_> LinuxMonkey: or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20060519/
<jeroenvrp> but only text
<nixternal> ahhh...
<nixternal> well that kinda sux...
<frank_> LinuxMonkey: new cd images come out every day for dapper
<nixternal> koffice needs a lil more to it...cuz of the way it implements itself into the whole kde family
<jeroenvrp> but if I write texts myself, i use koffice
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<semboy> hello
<semboy> someone here how can help me
<semboy> i am new to linux
<semboy> i want to update or install a video card for Ge Force Fx 6600
<semboy> how do i do it ?
<frank_> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<frank_> gotta go
<genjix> anyone know why I have an empty routing table?
<genjix> (no loopback device)
<semboy> The NVIDIA drivers are in the "restricted" section of the Ubuntu Package
<semboy> wher the is that?
<semboy> wher is that that?
<frank_> semboy: restricted is available by default
<semboy> i mean _> restricted
<semboy> okei ?
<frank_> semboy: use adept to install nvdia-glx for example
<semboy> now i understaND
<semboy> :)
<klerfayt> I got strange problem with "nvidia-settings" - they reset my settings to default values every time I log in
<semboy> Synaptic Package Manager.  how do i install this?
<semboy> i cant find it in package manager
<semboy> (Adpt)
<rnunes> hi
<semboy> hello
<semboy> someone knowz how to install ubuntu?
<semboy> i am on kubuntu
<kkathman> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<semboy> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<semboy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<semboy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<semboy> what does it mean?
<kkathman> be sure to use sudo
<semboy> i got it :)
<kkathman> and you probably are currently still running something
<kkathman> like synaptic
<semboy> i know :P
<PhilHyde> Heya. Got a possible newbie question here:
<nixternal> hey PhilHyde...let er rip...i been askin' um all day ;D
<semboy> what is good gdm or kdm?
<semboy> :S
<kkathman> both
<kkathman> depends on your personal preference
<PhilHyde> OK. In previous Linux distros I've used, it was easy to get characters with accents when using X/KDE; Shift+CTRL, then the letter, then a punctuation mark that was roughly like the accent.
<PhilHyde> However, it's apparently turned off or not there in Kubuntu. Any idea if I can switch it on somewhere?
<kkathman> PhilHyde: kcontrol  then look for the regional settings .. check that out
<PhilHyde> Already looked, nothing like it there.
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: I use deadkeys for that. I tap ` (backtick) followed by e to produce , for instance
<EvilIdler> Now, if I only could produce all Greek symbols, I'd be happy :)
<PhilHyde> Sounds like what I was using. How do I turn deadkeys on?
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: Unless it says "nodeadkeys" in the keymap settings, it should be on.
<nixternal> wheee...now kubuntu boots blank...lovely
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i hate when this happens
<EvilIdler> InitNoGo? :P
<PhilHyde> Aha. And where are the "keymap settings"?
* nixternal boots up recovery mode
<nixternal> ;D
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: kcontrol -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: If you have a keyboard with winkeys/penguinkeys and a menukey, pick a 105-key international
<PhilHyde> Nothing there that mentiones dead keys
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: Your selected keymap shows something in 'command' when you click it
<PhilHyde> I'm using a 105-key UK keyboard
<PhilHyde> Aha, I see that.
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: Click your UK layout under 'Active layouts'
<PhilHyde> I've already got the UK layout. It's the only one KDE is set to use.
<EvilIdler> I've got "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout no -variant basic", which implies deadkeys, since 'nodeadkeys' isn't mentioned
<PhilHyde> "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout gb -variant basic" here
<EvilIdler> Now you just need to find `, ', ", ~ and ^ symbols :)
<nixternal> seems that my xorg got borged....reinstall nvidia drivers and wallah
<nixternal> i loves this stuff
<PhilHyde> `;"~^. Already there.
<PhilHyde> `'"~^, sorry. Typo :)
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: Do you need to press them twice for them to appear alone?
<PhilHyde> No
<EvilIdler> I can barely read what they are with this font anyway :P
<PhilHyde> So how do I activate the old Shift+Ctrl, Letter, Punctuation? Is it a feature that was long since removed?
<EvilIdler> Strange. What if you select "Generoc 105-key(Intl)) PC" keyboard?
* nixternal crosses fingers....hope she boots up this time
<nixternal> EvilIdler....i had issues last night with initNoGo ;D
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: I've never actually used that sort of combination
<nixternal> i just got done scrubbing my system
<nixternal> removing some of the overhead
<PhilHyde> Ah, that's what I have already. "Generic 105 key (Intl) PC", UK layout.
<EvilIdler> nixternal: You certainly scared me off trying it again ;)
<nixternal> looks like i removed a little to much ;p
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: Let's see if I have a UK keyboard lying about :)
<nixternal> i setup grub for 2 kernels...so i was safe
<PhilHyde> Ahhhhh got it
* EvilIdler grabs a flashlight and a shovel
<trym>  libxcomposite-dev: Depends: libxcomposite1 (= 1:0.2.2.2-0ubuntu2) but 1:0.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nixternal> kubuntu is back up and running
<nixternal> gahahah EvilIdler
<PhilHyde> Ah, no, its not working right
<nixternal> whoa...my desktop flies...and top is lean and mean
<nixternal> god i love this....
* nixternal umphz the kubuntu ;D
<PhilHyde> Used the "Layout variant" combo box, set it to "intl", and suddenly had to hit every bit of punctuation twice. That's screwed up.
<trym> how do I force that to accept the 0.3 version  ?
<nixternal> i shall return....
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: No, that's actually better, unless you mean full stop, comma etc., too :)
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: That's what deadkeys are.
<PhilHyde> Aha. Well, they're awful :)
<EvilIdler> Hit the deadkey once, a letter, and get 
<PhilHyde> Particularily for someone who uses apostrophes.
<nixternal> ok...back now...this machine is runnin' really good now
<EvilIdler> My local keyboard (for local people!) has two apostrophes
<nixternal> i have a couple of wireless things installed...that i need to pinpoint and remove...cuz this thing will never use wireless
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: Keymap layouts are a pain, in general. I lose square brackets on a regular basis. Not good for a programmer ;)
<PhilHyde> Might have found a hint at a solution; apparently the Shift+Ctrl combo is referred to as a mapping of the "Compose key". So if I can find out where it's configured and how to map it to something I want...
<nixternal> here is a question for you....in system settings right...i uninstalled all bluetooth stuff....and there is a bogus icon left in system settings...how can i remove the bluetooth from system settings?
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: Xkb options :)
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: A veritable minefield of cryptic options ;)
<PhilHyde> Yeah, figured I'd have to go delving in there.
<nico8481> hi
<PhilHyde> It's not terribly well explained what a lot of those options are for, but at least I've found one.
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: There's a field for the Eurosign. You might need to change that to allow for  and 
<nixternal> foudn it
<EvilIdler> PhilHyde: man xkbcomp, perhaps
<randabis> wish I could find a decent mirror for the kubuntu 6.06 beta 2 livecd
<crimsun> randabis: you'd be better off using a flight 7 live cd
<EvilIdler> randabis: Get the latest one, and try by torrent.
<EvilIdler> If there is a torrent, that is
<macd> all the repos seem to be crawling today (us ones)
<randabis> haven't been able to find a torrent for that
<randabis> flight 7 is the newest?
<semboy> hello
<semboy> someone here
<crimsun> randabis: official milestone, yes
<randabis> ah okay
<randabis> thanks
<semboy> what is the good program or software to play Steam games
<randabis> I thought the beta was the newest, :/
<EvilIdler> The announcement of Flight 7 did of course happen 6 hours after I burned a live DVD of the previous one :P
<gilster> hello i need help with suspend mode
<gilster> how do i automatically place computer in suspend mode?
<gilster> i am using kshutdown and want to set timer for suspend not poweroff or restart
<gilster> does anyone know how to do this?
<randabis> well, now the problem is finding a good flight 7 mirror :p
<wasp_ems> can someone tell me why i cannot send files with kopete?
<trip> anyways else having trouble getting updates for dapper?
<trip> s/anyways/anyone
<randabis> hmm
<klerfayt> trip: what is your problem?
<trip> It's just timing out
<randabis> releases.ubuntu.com shows kubuntu 6.06 LTS beta 2
<trip> guessing the servers might be under heavy load or something
<klerfayt> ahaa I had similar problem
<randabis> is there a different place for flight 7?
<klerfayt> try sudo apt-get update in konsole
<trip> yeah that's what i did
<klerfayt> trip: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<trip> it took a good while for it to download all the package lists
<trip> now it's just timing out when i try apt-get upgrade
<klerfayt> trip: sudo apt-get upgrade
<trip> yeah that's what i'm doing
<macd> trip, yes the US repos are crawling today
<trip> boooo
<trip> figures the day i decide to upgrade to dapper
<mhterres> #ldap
<trip> the servers are crawling
<trip> hehe
<macd> well thats most likely why, everyones going dapper
<trip> true
<trip> I know this info is on the website but to save time, what's the official release date?
<macd> though my ati still wont work in DRI :(
<randabis> i found it
<macd> June something
<trip> Have you tried out automatix 6.0?
<trip> yay i got in
<trip> go upgrades go
<macd> sure havent, Ive been using ubuntu since text based installer, and just been using apt ever since to upgrade
<trip> yeah
<trip> i like automatix bc it handles the codecs
<trip> I've been a debian fan for a long long time <3
<ccc_> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<randabis> though some people swear by automatix
<trip> hm i haven't heard of easyubuntu
<trip> Automatix is fine if you're comfortable fixing problems it my cause
<ccc_> lol, i guess everything is fine by those standards
<randabis> this will be interesting trying out expresso
<trip> ccc_, true
<randabis> apx 3:35 left on download
<trip> I've always been the kind of kid that loves breaking my OS
<trip> ;)
<mhterres> hey guys, I'm having a trouble using xdmcp
<randabis> stupid truck stop wifi isn't that fast
<ccc_> trip: then automatix is perfect for you :D
<trip> haha
<trip> Well I'll check out easyubuntu
<mhterres> When the client sessions is logoff, my session is logged off too
<trip> or i'll just take a day off my slackology study and doit all manually
<jjesse> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<jjesse> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said easyubuntu was an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<trip> mmm nothing like 196MB of updates
<Broxtor> Hi. My Kubuntu Dapper doesn't remember the default applications I set. Is there some way to solve that?
<randabis> stab with fork?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ss AG WRT55AG, ...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> www.ciao.co.uk/Linksys_Dual_Band_Wireless_A_G_Broadband_Router_WRT55AG__5816111 - 52k - Cached - Similar pages
<Tallia1Kubuntu> SMC Networks SMC EZ-Stream SMC2304WBR-AG Router - Yahoo! Shopping
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry
<randabis> =o
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the string that i wanted to past was: what is a G router?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> speaking about wifi ones
<jpatrick> trip: I have 317MB
<trip> jpatrick, you win!
<trip> Tallia1Kubuntu, is a varient of the 802.11 stanfard
<gilster> how do i set automatic suspend mode
<jpatrick> trip: heh :)
<trip> standard*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, so it means only 802.11g connection?
<trip> jpatrick well if your connection to the apt servers is anything like mine today
<trip> you're gonna be waiting all day
<trip> lol
<jpatrick> trip: 104kBs/s 49m22s
<trip> I wonder if my boss would give me the day off to upgrade my laptop from home
<trip> lol
<trip> jpatrick, lucky bastage, i got one package downloaded and then it timed out before even starting the net one
<trip> net/next
<jpatrick> :)
<trip> stupid work dsl is ridiculously slow
<ajayc> guys prob
<jpatrick> trip: too many people downloading porn I guess
<ajayc> when i run the livecd
<ajayc> and select shutdown
<ajayc> it get stuck at press enter to continue
<ajayc> any ideas?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jpatrick: porn... or movies that in the ends reveal to be porns
<trip> jpatrick, too many people decided to upgrade to dapper the same day as me
<trip> how dare they.
<jpatrick> Tallia1Kubuntu: both
<ajayc> help me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<jpatrick> trip: I think they dared alot
<ajayc> HELP ME
<trip> I think they're plotting against me
<trip> ajayc, i haven't had that issue so i have no advice
<mpathy> Hi there
<ajayc> is acpi enabled by default?
<jpatrick> ajayc:
<jpatrick> me neither
<trip> ajayc, do you close all your applications before you shutdown?
<ajayc> yes
<mpathy> Hello! If someone can tell me where I can find these default icons of konqueror or where I can reactivate them, then I will happy to switch to Kubuntu: http://konqueror.kde.org/pics/konq_icon.png (talking about all the icons left of the zoom buttons)
<mpathy> especially the view mode button
<jpatrick> mpathy: enable them in the toolbars?
<mpathy> jpatrick: as I said.. if someone can tell me where there are in Kubuntu, then I will switch, because they are essential.. they are not there where they should be (btw using KDE before for 4 years..)
<jpatrick> They are
<jpatrick> mpathy: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<mpathy> jpatrick: yes I know.. okay, perhaps I got my dumb week ;) would you be so kind to tell me where they are or what they called in Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> mpathy: they're the dafault icons (Crystal SVG)
<mpathy> jpatrick: I didnt mean the iconset :)
<EvilIdler> I think mpathy's problem is he can't find the menu where you switch the main toolbar back on
<mpathy> EvilIdler:  jpatrick: I need the button where I can chosse between: icon view, detailed file list view, tree view..
<EvilIdler> mpathy: That's on the main toolbar. Three buttons.
<mpathy> which release did you use?
<EvilIdler> The Konqueror window has a Settings menu. The first choice under that is Toolbars.
<mpathy> everyone try to talk to me like I am a newbie to KDE and Konqueror ;)
<mpathy> I know
<EvilIdler> Breezy, KDE 3.4
<EvilIdler> Have they moved around that menu in later releases, or something?
<mpathy> Right, now, to be sure that I am not the person who screwed it, I use the live cd ;)
<mpathy> dapper
<mhterres> Anybody here uses dapper with ltsp ?
<EvilIdler> Then someone on Dapper will have to find the option for you ;)
<mpathy> And I go here and in the german kubuntu channel but everyone either want to tell me the solution to another problem, tell me I screwed something or just say "its there. you just dont see it" - for a whole week? ;)
<EvilIdler> mpathy: Can you take a screenshot of your Konqueror windows?
<mpathy> EvilIdler: You can also use these from a kubuntu live-cd screenshot website ;) I didnt do anything but only start the cd, but be 100% sure I am not the problem ;)
<EvilIdler> My fave excuse is always sunspots or phases of the moon :)
<mpathy> Anyone here who uses Kubuntu Dapper?
<EvilIdler> I can only find 5.10 screenshots, which look exactly like mine
<trip> i'm using dapper
<semboy> !wine
<trip> but not for long if thse upgrades don't start
<Samuli^> www.freewebs.com/arpakyna/dapper.jpg
<mpathy> And would do me the favour of searching a button like the one pressed on this screenshot, which is from the offical Konqueror page: http://konqueror.kde.org/pics/konq_icon.png
<Samuli^> evilider, there's a dapper screenshot :)
<mpathy> Samuli^: Yeah yeah, Ubuntu works I know *sigh* :)
<trip> mpathy, what do you mean
<mpathy> trip: Do you have a button in your Konqueror in dapper that looks like the one right of the zoom buttons in the screenshot I posted? the one who is pressed
<EvilIdler> And the Settings menu in that screenshot isn't in your edition, mpathy ?
<mpathy> EvilIdler: It is not. Go to the offical konqueror page.. konqueror.kde.org ;)
<trip> no
<EvilIdler> Then it's probably something about the simplified Konqueror config that Kubuntu defaults to. There's something about it in a FAQ or Wiki
<mpathy> EvilIdler: I know that the Konqueror in Kubuntu is different, but I should be possible to reactivate some functionality, shouldnt it?
<mpathy> trip: Thanks for your response..
<trip> right click on your menus
<mpathy> trip: And if you would be so kind, do you find it in your Toolbar Configuration?
<trip> goto toolbars
<trip> and enable the extras toolbar
<mpathy> trip: And then? There it is not.
<trip> hm
<EvilIdler> mpathy: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<mpathy> trip: Only the split view button, who look similar
<mpathy> EvilIdler: I did that to without success for the problem I have
<mpathy> -to +too,
<EvilIdler> mpathy: It's possible that the live cd makes it difficult to get the standard profiles
<EvilIdler> You WILL get the buttons by installing it properly, though.
<mpathy> EvilIdler: I tried it even in an installation..
<trip> I'm using dapper full install on HD
<trip> and they're not there
<EvilIdler> Did you kep your old KDE settings from another distro?
<trip> I just don't have an issue going to view toolbar and changing it there
<trip> lol
<mpathy> trip: I HAVE
<mpathy> trip: Its an enourmous usabilitiy issue, its one of the most important buttons in a file manager
<trip> it is?
<trip> lol
<trip> I always found the location bar to be the most important
<mpathy> trip: and there is not even a way to assign shortcuts to these menu entrys
<trip> there most likely is you just dont know how
<mpathy> trip: Then it starts with Kubuntu that I dont know how.. I am using KDE for 4,5 years
<semboy> i did this wget http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine_0.9.5-winehq-1_i386.deb
<mpathy> trip: before KDE installations were on Debian and Knoppix and Kanotix.. so it should be that different.. Konqueror = Konqueror, and if not, Kubuntu broke it ;)
<mpathy> and like the other days, after not succeding in telling me I am a newbie and only have to look right (and maybe longer then a week?) there is only the sound of silence..
<mpathy> sorry for being sarcastic.. :)
<EvilIdler> mpathy: I'd like to see a screenshot of the Settings->Toolbars menu you have, because it's submissible as evidence in a UI bugreport ;)
<mpathy> okay will put you a brand new one after rebooting the live cd to be 100% sure!
<trip> lol
<EvilIdler> There should also be a context-menu when you right-click on any toolbars that ARE there, where you can select the missing ones
<ninniuz> hi I read the shipit just started...does that mean it is possible to download Kubuntu dapper drake now?
<ninniuz> I mean the stable release, not the beta ones
<mpathy> EvilIdler: I know - but what do I have from that? Its on now toolbar available
<EvilIdler> mpathy: So do you have the buttons in that toolbar or not?
<ninniuz> is it?
<EvilIdler> ninniuz: There were reports of slow downloads today
<EvilIdler> Shipit is just snailmail shipment
<mpathy> EvilIdler: I dont have
<ninniuz> yes I know what it is...but I'd prefer downloading it
<ninniuz> just trying to understand if this is not the beta release
<EvilIdler> mpathy: If you rightclick the toolbar and click the "Configure Toolbars.." choice, you should be be able to add the viewmode buttons by adding "ActionList: viewmode" from the list
<ninniuz> ty anyway se you
<Search4Lancer> GRRRRRR..... I am getting so goddamn sick of Firefox closing when I try to reorganize tabs
<mpathy> EvilIdler: Thats the way I can do it somewhere else.. On Kubuntu Dapper there is on Actionlist: viewmode
<jpatrick> Search4Lancer: use Konqueror
<EvilIdler> mpathy: Then it sounds broken. Breezy has it all, so I'd call that a bug.
<Search4Lancer> jpatrick: no
<Search4Lancer> shouldn't have to
<mpathy> EvilIdler: Where can I report it that it will be fixed the fastest way? its not that long to Release
<Search4Lancer> and I already have all my work stuff in Firefox, and I've found Firefox to be much easier to use for my work than Konquerer
<EvilIdler> mpathy: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<EvilIdler> mpathy: Actually. https://launchpad.net/
<mpathy> oh yeah sure
<Armagguedes>  i've just updated amarok to v1.4.. when i play a file, the sidebar auto-jumps from "playlists" to "context". How do i disable that (in the previous version this did not occur).
<apokryphos> Armagguedes: might be worth asking in #amarok
<Armagguedes> hm ok
<Armagguedes> tks apokryphos
<nelio> bonsoir
<nelio> j'aurai un petit souci
<jpatrick> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nelio> oh ok
<nelio> sorry
<trym> How do I fix this: libxcomposite-dev: Depends: libxcomposite1 (= 1:0.2.2.2-0ubuntu2) but 1:0.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed ?
<EvilIdler> trym: If you're on Dapper, try updating the package lists again
<fumomo> bonsoir
<fumomo> je voudrais savoir comment on fais pour afficher les debits de transfert lors de la copie de fichier sous konqueror?
<jpatrick> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fumomo> oups
<fumomo> how can i see the transfert speed when i do a copy/paste under konqueror?
<Blissex> fumomo: 'vmstat 1' in a terminal window
<fumomo> thx but how display it in the little progression windows?
<fumomo> sometimes it's show it
<fumomo> not always
<kkathman> .j #ubuntu+1
<kkathman> ehh
<eosyn> apt system seems hosed
<eosyn> waiting for headers till the sheep come home
<thinX> hello
<klerfayt> in klaptop is passive mode=supend to ram?
<thinX> when I try the kubuntu live cd, after much loading and hardware scanning and stuff, all I get is a command prompt - ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<thinX> why?
<xwolf-> thinX tried 'startx &' already?
<xwolf-> i don't know why.
<thinX> nope, will will try. What should I try if that doesn't work
<pm> help, i can't turn off antialiasing for gtk2 apps in dapper!!!
<pm> kcontrol fonts settings don't work, editing fonts.conf doesn't help either
<thinX> does kubuntu not work with ati video cards?
<DarkED> whats a good widget engine for kde?
<ccc_> thinX: sure does, i use one
<gall_> does anyone uses Dapper?
<thinX> i'm running on the live cd, would that  make a difference
<ccc_> DarkED: i like QtCurve since it's very configurable
<DarkED> thinX, yeah i use a mobility radeon 9700 just fine
<DarkED> ccc_, qtcurve, ok, thanks
<thinX> i'm told i can 'install' ati drivers but if it's the live cd, can they be 'installed'?
<DarkED> ccc_, hmm i searched for it with apt-cache, it came up as kde-style-klearlook
<DarkED> ccc_, im guessing that isnt it
<DarkED> thinX, yeah if you actually install the system
<gall_> i have problem wih amarok - it doesn't play mp3
<DarkED> thinX, dude it would be a waste of time
<thinX> can't install the system, not my machine
<DarkED> thinX, the best way to see if it will work, is to download the real installer and install the system
<ccc_> DarkED: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=38295
<DarkED> ccc_, thanks a bunch
<ccc_> DarkED: np. the screenshot doesn't give much since it's so configurable :)
<DarkED> ccc_, yeah i dont judge by screenshots :D
<DarkED> ccc_, did you just dpkg -i to install it?
<ccc_> yes
<uwo> hi all. is there a qt mule client?
<ccc_> lipstik and plastik are popular too, but i believe both come with kde
<DarkED> ccc_, hmm it says i am missing some kdelibs, which dont exist
<slow-motion> re
<DarkED> crap
<ccc_> DarkED: which ones?
<DarkED> ccc_, kdelibs4c2
<DarkED> ccc_, it says that kdelibs4c2a replaces it, and that there is not kdelibs4c2
<DarkED> ccc_, qtcurve still wants kdelibs4c2 though :D
<DarkED> ccc_, you do know what i mean by widgets yes?
<DarkED> haha nevermind
<DarkED> qtcurve is a style
<DarkED> i need a widget engine
<kronoz> do any kubuntu repos have the w32codecs package?
<thinX> ok, better question. How many months before kubuntu will just support my  vidcard out of the box without any extra hacking around on the users part? 6 months, 9 months, 14?
<thinX> I've waited 2 years I can wait some more
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<thoreauputic> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kronoz> thinX, if you mean nVidia, probably never i think
<thinX> ati actually
<ccc_> DarkED: d'oh! sorry mate, misunderstood you there.
<DarkED> ccc_, np :D
<DarkED> ccc_, by widgets i mean little tools/monitors/etc you can put on your desktop
<DarkED> ccc_, look up the yahoo widget engine (aka konfabulator) to see what i mean
<ccc_> yeah, what you're looking for is probably superkaramba
<kronoz> hmm, source-o-matic is quite cool :)
<Bizzeh> how do i add mp3 to amrok now?
<Bizzeh> (xine engine)
<kronoz> can you pass an option to sudo to use X like sux?
<thoreauputic> kronoz: kdesu ?
<Bazzi> uuuh where can I select to get kubuntu from shipit and not ubuntu?
<Bazzi> it currently only offers me ubuntu
<Bazzi> oh, wups, I have to use shipit.kubuntu.org :/
<menno_> does anybody know if there is a program for the printer so you can put more pages on one paper (A4)?
<I_Eat_Plastic> how do I manually change from gnome to kde with synaptic?
<opapo> is there anyone who can access an iseries with kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> I_Eat_Plastic: install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> I_Eat_Plastic: although that *adds* KDE really
<kbrooks> does kubuntu inclde python-qt?
<kbrooks> include*
<I_Eat_Plastic> thoreauputic: so, then I delete gnome. what's the package manager for kde?
<thoreauputic> I_Eat_Plastic: adept
<I_Eat_Plastic> thanks
<thoreauputic> I_Eat_Plastic: but dleting gnome isn't that easy you know :)
<thoreauputic> *deleting
<I_Eat_Plastic> thoreauputic: how do I go about doing so?
<thoreauputic> also a lot of people prefer synaptic to adept ( I use apt-get )
<thoreauputic> I_Eat_Plastic: I never tried it - I guess removing something like libgtk* would do the trick though
<Bazzi> aptitude should be able to safely remove ubuntu-desktop and dependencies
<thoreauputic> Bazzi: yes, but only if it was installed using aptitude I think
<Bazzi> hm
<thoreauputic> apt-get and aptitude don't talk to each other much ;)
<troy> anyone else having trouble with today's amarok 1.4.0a packages?
<Bazzi> question is on install time, what is used
<thoreauputic> deborphan might be the trick
<troy> Riddell: are you around?
<kronoz> i can never open the adept-updater so i just use apt-get
<Flosoft> hey @ all
<uwo> where is the sources list located?
<kronoz> hi
<kronoz> uwo, /etc/apt/sources.list
<uwo> tnx :)
<DarkED> is kde very ram-heavy?
<Riddell> troy: I just tried amarok 1.4.0a on amd64 and it works good for me
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I got Amarok 1.4
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> DarkED: If you want it to be :-)
<paulvolk> Hellp I am having trouble with adept
<paulvolk> When I try to open it it gives me the prompt and evrything but when I type in the right password it claims I have to be root or else there is no use in running the program.
<paulvolk> How can I fix it?
<chx> hi. anyone could tell me quickly how could I determine whether my CPU is 64-bit capable?
<chx> I got a mobile Sempron and have no idea... some desktop Semprons are already 64 bit
<chx> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm
<chx> that's from cpuinfo
<EvilIdler> Stepping and model?
<chx> stepping 2, model 44 (model name Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+)
<DarkED> is there any way to get amarok to read my wma to it's collection?
<DaSkreech> DarkED: Do you have 1.4?
<DarkED> DaSkreech, nope, 1.3.9
<chx> I see I have SSE3... that's not too bad :)
<DarkED> DaSkreech, does 1.4 do it?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: So 1.4 won't be in the dapper repos?
<DaSkreech> DarkED: si
<DaSkreech> Check the Kubuntu page
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no
<EvilIdler> chx: Do you see a codename?
<DarkED> DaSkreech, ok thanks
<DaSkreech> Riddell: So no kopete .12 either?
<Riddell> no
<Bazzi> will they be in ubuntu-backports soon?
<zlack> anyone knows the sollution for kde + xgl and not having borders?
<DaSkreech> *sighs* There will be a kubuntu.org deb release ala Amarok?
<chx> EvilIdler: http://pastebin.com/727226
<chx> EvilIdler: thanks for your help
<Riddell> DaSkreech: not from me
<Riddell> but it would be good to get into backports
<EvilIdler> chx: This is actually one of the trickiest things in the world to find out, for some reason :P  - what'
<EvilIdler> chx: What is the output from lspci?
<DaSkreech> I mailed martin on the katapult page
<DaSkreech> I haven't had a reply yet
<chx> EvilIdler: that lahf_lm  ... is not that LAHF support in Long Mode ??
<chx> (where Long Mode is x86-64)
<EvilIdler> chx: Probably. I think it is 64-bit, since model 43 is A64 dual-core
<nixternal`v2> wth
<nixternal`v2> freenode boots me more than any other irc server i have ever been on
<nixternal`v2> can't idle i guess ;(
<nixternal`v2> now i have to wait 2 hours for my other nick to time out
<EvilIdler> chx: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/201
<EvilIdler> chx: I'd say it is
<aseigo> nixternal`v2: did you register your other nick?
<nixternal`v2> yup
<aseigo> nixternal`v2: did you try ghost'ing it then?
<nixternal`v2> linking you mean???
<aseigo> no
<aseigo> try: /msg nickserv ghost nixternal <your password here>
<nixternal`v2> speak to me oh wise one
<nixternal`v2> lemme try
<aseigo> bling
<nixternal`v2> thank you sir
<aseigo> you may now hug me.
<nixternal> you are my hero
* nixternal gives aseigo a hug
<aseigo> huzzah!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i learn something new every 15 seconds
<aseigo> provies today's "entertainment": http://66.232.104.199/~vidpipe2/comp/28xuqvi/tunaktunaktun_598.wmv
<nixternal> gahaha
<nixternal> that song is still around?
<aseigo> (beware, it may destroy your ability to discern "music" from "random collections of air-borne vibrations")
<nixternal> dude...i had that freakin' video like 6 years ago
<aseigo> it's a classic though
<nixternal> the colorful indian rox
<nixternal> he is whicked with his pointer finger
<nixternal> ;D
<nixternal> amarok is pissing me off
<chx> EvilIdler: alas it's not 64 bit
<chx> how could I monitor a nVidia GPU temperature (nvidia proprietary driver)
<DarkED> DaSkreech, thanks for telling me about amarok 1.4
<EvilIdler> lm-sensors should support all nForce now
<EvilIdler> chx: Semprons are a pain to identify :/
<DaSkreech> DarkED: Sure It works now?
<nixternal> yes it does...and nicely i may add
<DarkED> DaSkreech, It's downloading
<DarkED> DaSkreech, I think I need taglibwma
<DarkED> DaSkreech, or some such
<DarkED> DaSkreech, I'm hoping it comes with what it needs and i can make it work, cause I love amarok
<DarkED> unfortunately half my collection is wma
<DarkED> :D
<DarkED> I think I might just convert all my wma's to mp3's or ogg
<DarkED> mp3 would be better cause i have an mp3 headunit in my car
<EvilIdler> You'll lose quality that way. Just re-rip.
<DarkED> EvilIdler, cant, dont have the source medium anymore, they were stolen
<kronoz> !m3
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kronoz
<themoddingden> hey guys and gals is there a know issue with the logitech mx1000 mouse and sis 191 nic and realtek 8139 nics
<kronoz> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<EvilIdler> DarkED: Anything really hard to find?
<chx> EvilIdler: No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them. despite of [4294685.860000]  i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000 and [4294685.860000]  i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5040
<EvilIdler> chx: You need i2c installed. Should be in the default kernel, though
<DarkED> EvilIdler, not particularly but i dont have a steady internet connection and i dont have the money to re-buy 100 or so cd's
<nixternal> argh
<EvilIdler> DarkED: That's crappy :/
<DarkED> EvilIdler, yeah i know, tell that to the guy who stole my cd book out of my car 6 months ago :D
<chx> EvilIdler: uname -a says Linux catv-5062a336 2.6.15-22-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 7 17:27:47 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux and I have installed this with apt
<EvilIdler> I've managed to rebuild a friend's MP3 collection, thanks to us both collecting the same sort of stuff
<DarkED> EvilIdler, now i just use my laptop and run it through my car stereo, its better than carrying around cd's
<EvilIdler> chx: Is it a dual-core? SMP might not be the best kernel if it's not.
<DarkED> EvilIdler, how bad will the quality loss be if i convert a 64kb/s wma to a 128kb/s mp3?
<EvilIdler> DarkED: I've got mainly MP3, Ogg and FLAC myself. Future-proof :)
<EvilIdler> DarkED: You can't take 64kbps from nowhere ;)
<chx> EvilIdler: ah
<DarkED> EvilIdler, ogg is a losless format isnt it?
<EvilIdler> DarkED: First, 64kbps WMA is pretty low bitrate.
<EvilIdler> DarkED: Nope.
<DarkED> EvilIdler, 64kb/s wma is cd-quality
<EvilIdler> FLAC, APE, SHN are lossless compression
<chx> I am not sure, as said it's apt's choosing :) I have linux-image-2.6.15-22-k7
<EvilIdler> DarkED: That's what they say..but it's not what my ears hear ;)
<DarkED> EvilIdler, wma's get better quality than mp3 per compression ratio
<themoddingden> anyone ?
<EvilIdler> And I can promise you that it'll be degraded from recompressing from one lossy to another ;(
<themoddingden> realtek and sis 191 nic issue?
<DarkED> EvilIdler, can most computer music players play FLAC?
<EvilIdler> DarkED: 128kbps is not CD quality, either.
<themoddingden> lol
<EvilIdler> DarkED: Foobar in Windows, just about anything in Linux etc., and iAudio portable players
* nixternal grabs his cat5e cable, looks down the barrel of it, and grabs Freenode by the ...... you get the point
<chx> yes most computer music players do FLAC
<themoddingden> l8r
<DarkED> EvilIdler, so winamp wont play FLAC?
<EvilIdler> DarkED: It probably will, but Winamp is an incredible resource hog when compared to Foobar
<nixternal> winamp plays everything
<DarkED> EvilIdler, foobar
<nixternal> and if it doesn't...there is a plugin for it somewhere
<DarkED> ok
<DarkED> yeah see the problem i would be faced with
<DarkED> everytime i wanted to burn a music cd or burn an mp3 disc
<DarkED> i would have to convert it again
<DaSkreech> DarkED: Winamp plays anything
<EvilIdler> 64kbps *any* lossy format is good enough for voice, but my ears just can't take it
<DarkED> EvilIdler, ok, one last question, do you know if k3b will burn music from a FLAC?
<DaSkreech> DarkED: Yup it should
<DarkED> DaSkreech, im sold :D
<DaSkreech> DarkED: http://k3b.plainblack.com/requirements
<DaSkreech> FLAC is right ther
<DarkED> yep
<EvilIdler> K3B is all-powerful
<DarkED> hmm ill research this
<DarkED> any mass mp3>flac converters?
<EvilIdler> Err..converting mp3 to FLAC is pretty pointless, too ;)
<DaSkreech> lol
<DaSkreech> mp3->FLAC
<DaSkreech> That's priceless
<EvilIdler> You can't get lost data from nowhere
<EvilIdler> MP3, WMA and Ogg are lossy formats. Their highest quality settings still drop some data. Two turns through any combination of them will start introducing artifacts.
<DarkED> EvilIdler, yeah i know, but i have some 320kb/s mp3's which take up lots of space and would be good flacs
<nixternal> there is a channel for ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and edubuntu...but none for nubuntu...how come?? nubie is a good one
<EvilIdler> DarkED: What's the point? You can burn directly from MP3 if you need to make CDs for the car
<DarkED> EvilIdler, yeah
<DarkED> EvilIdler, but i want to be free
<paulvolk> I have a problem with Adept
<DarkED> i gotta run to the sto'
<paulvolk> it won't update anymore
<DarkED> ill brb
<EvilIdler> Personally, I'd prefer a regular portable player hooked up to a car-stereo. There are stereos that take inputs, and devices to get around it if not
<DaSkreech> DarkED: .ogg :)
<paulvolk> It claims there are no updates but I know that there are.
<DarkED> DaSkreech, yeah
<paulvolk> I don't get why it is not working
* DaSkreech wants a DVD audio car stero that recognizes .ogg :)
<EvilIdler> I play my oggs in a Nintendo DS while on the move :)
<andreasc89> how do I mount a pcmcia drive?
<andreasc89> sudo mount and then?
<EvilIdler> andreasc89: dmesg should be able to tell you what device it's on, if it's detected
<nixternal> dmesg
<nixternal> grrr
<slow-motion> n8
* nixternal goes and sits in corner and puts on the pwn3d hat
<andreasc89> http://images.google.se/images?q=322rc2&oe=UTF-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<andreasc89> oh, sry
<andreasc89> [4295841.690000]   [<e030846b>]  pcmcia_device_probe+0x6b/0x120 [pcmcia] 
<andreasc89> what does that mean?
<nixternal> it means it sees it
<EvilIdler> nixternal: Invest in a direct brainlink
<andreasc89> ok, and how do I mount it?
<nixternal> look for somethign along the line of /dev/....
<EvilIdler> Beyond that, I can't tell what device it is
<nixternal> hey EvilIdler...can you get one of those direct brainlinks on ebay?
<nixternal> ;D
<andreasc89> [4295980.861000]  pccard: card ejected from slot 0
<nixternal> it sees it
<andreasc89> yeah
<nixternal> what kind of card is it?
<andreasc89> a CF
<andreasc89> in a adapter
<EvilIdler> nixternal: DIY only, I'm afraid. Dunno how well it works with a human brain, though
<nixternal> haha
<andreasc89> just unmounted it
<andreasc89> and then put it in again
<EvilIdler> andreasc89: It'll be a SCSI-like device, then. Try mounting as /dev/sda1
<andreasc89> and now it's not on the desktop :S
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> Is there an Xnest for Kubuntu?
<nixternal> i love when it works like that
<nixternal> everyone of my pen drives acts like that
<andreasc89> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<andreasc89> how do I specify the file system=
<nixternal> have you formated it?
<nixternal> is it fat32, ntfs, ext2, ext3, reiser
<nixternal> vfat
<nixternal> raw
<EvilIdler> andreasc89: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint -t fat32, for example
<nixternal> i can keep goin'
<andreasc89> thx
<nixternal> that is if it is fat32
<nixternal> speaking of htat...if you mount it under a differnt iso or fat...and write to it...can it hurt the drive or just the file?
<nixternal> when i mean drive...the allocation table..not physical
<EvilIdler> It won't mount if there's no recognised filesystem
<nixternal> for instance...we used to mount old tape drives....and we had a tech mount it wrong...file system type....and wrote to it...we couldn't get anything to recognize th disk afterwards
<nixternal> as a matter of fact...the moron that did that is im'n me right now
<nixternal> LOL
<EvilIdler> nixternal: How did he manage that?
* margouyab is away: a toute
<nixternal> he force it some how...i can't remember...it has been...hell 8 years or more
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is there a planned Xnest for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install xnest
<EvilIdler> I think there's protection against it now, for the most part, but tape drives aren't usually mounted
<nixternal> well...this was an old sony...and i....i remember....in order for it to get picked up with the sunstore information system....i remember now
<nixternal> he set up to do a mount his own way...that is what killed it
<EvilIdler> Ouch. How expensive was the data? :)
<nixternal> he screwed up everything...i remember now...omg that was a bad day
<nixternal> well....the data store was for a 100,000+ square foot data center....owned by what we refer to as gayT&T
<EvilIdler> That's the 'nix way; always more than one way to mess something up
<nixternal> haha right
<nixternal> he was paranoid that he was gonna get fired
<EvilIdler> Hehe
<nixternal> we did end up getting fired
<nixternal> we ran 50 game servers over oc192
<EvilIdler> Owie
<nixternal> it took them 1 year to locate um
<nixternal> we had them hidden in the false floor
<nixternal> there were people in australia playing on a chicago based server with 40 and 50 pings
<nixternal> oh but when they found them...they came down on us hard
<nixternal> they had crazy online info about us....
<EvilIdler> Serves you right, subversive hacker types :P
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> So Kubuntu won't be shipping with a XNest option in teh menus? :-(
<DarkED> is there any way to make easytag read wma's?
<DaSkreech> Man that's useful
<nixternal> it was one server that got us popped off
<nixternal> a freakin' .... ummm....everquest on a win2k server
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: dunno if easytag is compiled with support for wmas
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: why not just use amarok?
<nixternal> go figure...they hax0red the win2k server to bust us...the nix boxes were strong
<EvilIdler> Oh, so that's where the free server went..
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Wrong Da :)
<nixternal> lol
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: sorry
<zvi> hey guys
<robotgeek> DarkED: why not just use amarok?
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> i am looking at the xnest wiki
<DarkED> robotgeek, uh easytag takes much less time
<zvi> does somebody know how to "refresh" clockapplet with dcop?
<nixternal> it reminds me to much of solaris back in the early 90's
<zvi> I need it for shell script
<DaSkreech> DarkED: You can do multiple edits at a time in Amarok
<nixternal> the clock is eerie
<DaSkreech> Unless you are scripting this
<zvi> to automate some post adjustments
<wasp_ems> hello..i have a problem with kopete..whenever i try to configure it..by clicking on configuration it closes and i get an error in konqueror..also if i try to run my webcam then it crashes and the whole system freezes..any ideas?
<DarkED> DaSkreech, yeah but easytag will automatically arrange filenames/tracktags for you :D
<DaSkreech> DarkED: again? What?
<DaSkreech>  http://k3b.plainblack.com/requirements
<DaSkreech> Kool :-)
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake" Development Branch \n \l
<zvi> nixternal: the clock is what? :)
<nixternal> scarry looking
<nixternal> that old analog clock
* DaSkreech Giggles. Ok Konversatio is pretty cool :)
<zvi> nixternal: ok
<zvi> any ides about dcop signals?
<zvi> ideas?
<nixternal> bbiab
<nixternal> l8r
#kubuntu 2006-05-25
<klerfayt> woot my swap is gone
<klerfayt> should I be worried that swap "is not available" in kdeinfocenter?
<robotgeek> klerfayt: what does "mount" tell you
<klerfayt> robotgeek: mount doesn't show swap either
<robotgeek> klerfayt: same here, check /etc/fstab
<klerfayt> robotgeek: strange - I'm using dapper without swap and haven't noticed it
<klerfayt> robotgeek: /dev/sda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<nixternal> well well well...i tried initNG again and to no avail
<nixternal> i got it to boot like a champ...and almost everything is working
<nixternal> no network...anyone know how to fix this?
<neoncode> Hey I just enabled backports in my sources.list and and ran dist-upgrade(after update obviously) And it listed a load of xserver stuff and amarok. Is that Xorg7 and amarok 1.4?
<xst> I consider upgrading from breezer to dapper but how stable is dapper at the moment? Would you guys recommend that upgrade or should I wait?
<neoncode> And will installing this break my system?
<robotgeek> neoncode: backports from dapper should not work
<neoncode> robotgeek: Eh? so should I run dist-upgrade? and this line was allready in my default sources.list. Just commented...
<robotgeek> neoncode: or should not cause any harm (it should be empty)
<neoncode> robotgeek: So, what do I do?
<Bilford> how do you show how much hard drive space you have left on your desktop
<robotgeek> neoncode: not sure, sorry
<robotgeek> Bilford: df -kh
<neoncode> robotgeek: Well is it likely to break anything?
<robotgeek> neoncode: probably not
<chx> is it possible to check which options are used for the kernel w/o downloading the source deb?
<robotgeek> chx: /boot/config
<Bilford> robotgeek: tthx, that will come in handy, but how do you have it always displayed on the desktop or tray
<neoncode> robotgeek: Then run I shall!
<chx> w00t
<chx> that's nice
* neoncode awnsers "Y" to apt-get's question.
<robotgeek> Bilford: not sure, might be an applet somewhere
<Bilford> ok
<bleaked> question, if i plug in a standard gamepad (non-usb) do i need to do something for the system to detect it?
<klerfayt> free command says that my swap size is 0
<DarkED> yipee
<DarkED> no more xmms for me
<DarkED> klerfayt, did you setup a swap partition?
<EvilIdler> bleaked: I'm using a Saitek P880, and it's just plug and play
<klerfayt> DarkED: yes I did
<unix_infidel> are there already prepackaged debs for the newest firefox (eg 1.5.0.3)
<unix_infidel> does soanyone?
<Bilford> Dapper automatically updates to latest FF
<nixternal> anyone with initng experience?
<Bilford> is there a main video player
<Bilford> better than vlc
<Bilford> actually, I only need to change one thing on vlc to make it perfect.. I'll see if I can find a way to configure it
* darkelf fires up kdevelop
<darkelf> Quick question about apt, is there an unstable distribution branch like debian?
<mindspin> darkelf: not really, unstable is like ah dapper
<mindspin> there are "unsupported" repos like universe and multiverse
<darkelf> is dapper the current "bleeding edge" repository?
<mindspin> yup
<mindspin> but there's a different logic in it
<h3sp4wn> They are in the process of having an equivalent of debian sid - called Grumpy Groundhog - dunno when it will come into effect though
<mindspin> h3sp4wn: isn't it edgy edge ?
* darkelf kicks his jumpstart server
<darkelf> brb, need to fix my v880 cluster
<XVampireX> edgy eft
<h3sp4wn> mindspin: Afaik edgy eft is going to be the next release - Grumpy Groundhog will have a seperate pool and never be released (just stuff taken from it like sid)
<mindspin> ic
<darkelf> XVampireX, you haven't seen me when I'm edgy
<XVampireX> Uhm
<XVampireX> Kubuntu developers should wait for KDE4 before edgy
<Bilford> does everyone have to go to about:config in FF and change IPV6 to speed it up
<Bilford> Ive had to do that on every computer I install
<mindspin> I did on hoary, but not won breezy
<darkelf> Edgy is when I get called at 3am because some half-wit decides to screw up MPLS configs, reboot GSRs for no reason and change BGP policies causing massive route-loops
<mindspin> on
<adventureoflink> Hello
<squalh0> hello evrybody
<adventureoflink> Does anyone know if kubuntu can use duel core processors
<squalh0> i've got  question about serial modems under kubuntu, is there anyone who can hel me?
<adventureoflink> what's the problem
<squalh0> it just can't be recognized
<squalh0> first of all let me tell you that i'm a total novice
<adventureoflink> type sudo lspci
<darkelf> Anything related to obliterating configurations or uptime beyond beleif is dealt with 3 words: You are fired.
<adventureoflink> that should probe your PCI slots for anything in them
<squalh0> but i got a serial modem, on the COM1 port
<adventureoflink> that I couldn't help with D:
<adventureoflink> I about had a serial modem once, but my teacher was greedy D:<
<darkelf> So, I can safely switch breezy to dapper in sources.list to obtain the equivalent of "unstable/sid" from debian?
<adventureoflink> in any case, the biggest factor is: is it hardware or software based
<squalh0> hardware, under windows works correctly even though was quite hard to find the right drivers
<squalh0> so the problem should be in kubuntu (better: in me not able to use it :)
<squalh0> is there any command to probe the serial ports?
<adventureoflink> Does anyone know if kubuntu can use duel core processors
<goldenear> adventureoflink: yes, kubuntu can do it
<goldenear> adventureoflink: try: sudo apt-get install kernel-686-smp
<squalh0> that is?
<darkelf> squalh0, man modprobe - man insmod - check /proc/ entries (interrupts)
<goldenear> squalh0: what are you trying to do exactly ?
<squalh0> i have an external serial modem, but i can't get kubuntu recognize it
<darkelf> adventureoflink, kubuntu is just a distribution, the linux kernel supports SMP
<squalh0> KPPP just tell me that cannot open a communication with the modem
<Bilford> is there a way to make right-click more stable
<Bilford> you right click, and   it disappears
<goldenear> squalh0: try: ls /sys/bus/serio/
<Bilford> the right-click menu disappears
<squalh0> well i can't try it right now because i have only a pc with the 2 OS
<goldenear> Bilford: what to you mean ? which app ?
<squalh0> what should i do once there?
<adventureoflink> Thanks
<goldenear> squalh0: try the ls command, it will list serial ports.
<squalh0> ok, i should see whether there's the port where my modem is attached? i will try
<squalh0> but this don't make kubuntu recognize the modem
<neoncode> How do I play midi files?
<squalh0> well now i've got to go, thanks for the help, i will be back here to ask you again if it doesn't works
<darkelf> Is there any page that define the current repository branches available?
<goldenear> squalh0: at least you'll see if the serial ports are recognized by the system. after you can try minicom to "ping" your modem with AT commands
<goldenear> neoncode: try Timidity
<darkelf> neoncode, install the appropriate media player with apt-get / adept.
<Bilford> goldenear: right-clicking anything.  the right-click menu will disappear after a moment
<neoncode> I have amarok, can I play it in that? Do I just need the right codec?
<darkelf> neoncode, xmms/kaffeine can play midi files just fine (it installs the good libraries
<goldenear> Bilford: I don't have this bug. What version of Kubuntu are you using ?
<Bilford> it did it on Breezye and Dapper
<Bizzeh> how would i set up a samba share on dapper?
<Bilford> ok, I think it only does it when Im downloading
<Bilford> I want to know  about that too
<Bilford> seems like sharing folders on a network shouldnt require jumping through all those hoops like I see on the forums
<Bilford> someone asks to share a folder, and you get a 3 page ansswer
<Bilford> Bizzeh: did you figure it out
<darkelf> Bilford, remind me, I can safely switch as we speak to dapper (distribution wise), add universe/multiverse and finally be on the bleeding edge?
<Bizzeh> no, in sharing, it asks for root pass
<Bizzeh> i give it
<Bilford> http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<Bizzeh> it still keeps me locked out
<Bilford> darkelf: what?  you can change all the breezy in sources to dapper
<darkelf> Bilford, is there a detailed list of the components available on the repositories?
<Bilford> I dont know
<darkelf> ok
<darkelf> thanks
<Bizzeh> what plugin can i get for the panel at the bottom to show current cpu and mem usage?
<EM081L3> I am having a graphix issue can anyone help... I am getting a do device found error and I obviously do have a device but the GUI won't start, gives me a black screen and that no device found error
<EM081L3> I am using a nVidia 7600 pci-x card
<EM081L3> and it is a fresh install by the way
<Bizzeh> search the wiki for nvidia binary
<kronoz> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bizzeh> should link you over to the how to instal the propriatory nvidia drivers
<Bizzeh> or you could just use that link :P
<EM081L3> see there is one problem.. no gui so i can't use synoptic or nothing
<Bizzeh> apt-get
<Bizzeh> its just as easy to do this via cmdline
<kronoz> EMO81L3, apt-get install whateverpackage
<MgrVln> can anyone suggest a good video capture program for a hauppauge card
<EM081L3> kronoz, i'm not exactly sure how to find the package needed for my card
<Bizzeh> EM081L3: its the same for all
<Bizzeh> can amarok not play video?
<EM081L3> k well i'll go try it and if i have any more questions I'll be back
<ahmeni> MgrVln: check out "dvr"
<MgrVln> ty
<ahmeni> MgrVln: err, do you need on-the-spot recording or timed recordings for TV?
<MgrVln> ahmeni: just on the spot
<kronoz> EMO81L3, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<kronoz> :\
<Bizzeh> linux kernel still cant detect sse3?
<evert> how can i shut down my computer at a certain time ?
<rob> yes, use at
<evert> at ?
<rob> or cron if you want it to do so regularly
<evert> can you give me a bit more explanation ? I'm new to linux :)
<chx> is there a howto on kernel compiling for Ubuntu? I compiled my share of kernels in the distant past but kernel-package and such is new for me
<rob> evert_, try Kcron
<kronoz> would kde4 be like eft+1 ?
<evert_> so i need to make a new task , the program is shutdown -h now ?
<rob> yeah
<rob> kronoz, nothing has been planed for eft/eft+1 yet
<kronoz> might need to be run as root, i dunno
<evert_> i can do 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<evert_> but when the time is arrived , i have to fill in my root pas ?
<rob> or you could just give yourself the ability to use reboot/shut down, you'll have to google which group to add yourself to though
<kronoz> evert_, sudo visudo, and add %admin  ALL= NOPASSWD:(ALL) ALL
<kronoz> NO DON'T DO THAT
<kronoz> wrong sorry
<kronoz> and caps not intended :p
<evert_> ok
<kronoz> evert_, sudo visudo, and add &admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/sbin/shutdown
<kronoz> ok i think that is right, try it, if your are in the admin group, the first created user is, if you can sudo anyway you are, you should be able to shutdown without a password
<evert_> ok thx
<evert_> ok thx
<darkelf> AWW CRAP
<darkelf> my coding environment is all screwed up
* darkelf cringes
<obscurite> hi guys. i really like a bunch of KDE apps like Kate and Korganizer/Kaddressbook/Kontact and I was wondering if there is any advantage of running them on Kubuntu as opposed to Ubuntu/gnome.
<rob> well, they use a different toolkit, so in Gnome the applications won't look like the others (although there are a few things you can do that help)
<ahmeni> Other than you'd have to add the kubuntu repositories to your apt sources, there's no difference
<rob> and they are not integrated with the Gnome environment as well as Gnome apps themselves
<ahmeni> oh.. running them from within gnome.. eww
<obscurite> i'm also thinking about using ubuntu/kubuntu on a subnotebook with a very slow hard drive and 512mb of ram. some people say KDE is heaver than gnome, and that xfce (xubuntu) is much lighter than either.
<obscurite> but if i'm using lots of KDE and gnome apps, I'm not sure it matters performance wise what WM i use
<rob> xubuntu might be better, but my laptop only has 512mb ram (but a faster HD) and runs kubuntu good
<Armagguedes> anyone know how i can integrate ARK into the context menu (send to archive, extract etc..)
<Bizzeh> does the latest kernel have the amd64 x2 cool and quiet driver/
<Bizzeh> ?
<obscurite> blizzeh - does your x2 system make a lot of noise?
* darkelf watches apt-get upgrade from breezy to dapper
<Bizzeh> what can i do to stop shearing in kaffeine when playing videos?
<CaBlGuY> wooord peeps..  ;-)
<Bizzeh> ie, same as turning on vsync in games
<ahmeni> Bizzeh: you could try a different xine output driver
<Bizzeh> using opengl right now
<Bizzeh> can you recomend a driver?
<ahmeni> I usually use ximiage
<ahmeni> err, ximage
<ahmeni> but it all depends on your system
<sadaf>     /stats p
<Bizzeh> hmmmn
<Bizzeh> 1116 packages installed
<Bizzeh> that sounds like alot
<semboy> nobody here?
<semboy> !time
<ubotu> semboy: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<semboy> !tell ubotu wine
<semboy> !tell ubotu about wine
<semboy> !tell ubotu about wine
<semboy> !tell ubotu about wine
<Bizzeh> !tell bizzeh about wine
<semboy> !tell ubotu about wine
<semboy> !tell semboy about wine
<Bizzeh> do "/msg ubotu wine"
<_mark> anyone here?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<yanis> is it possibly to remove that frame of the tab in konsole?
<ajay_> guys i downloaded kubuntu daily livecd
<CheeseBurgerMan> Congrats...what's the problem?
<ajay_> it hangs when i click shut down
<ajay_> at the poin where it eject the cd
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, may be a bug..did you check Launchpad?
<ajay_> yup
<ajay_> couldnt find anything specific
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, maybe you found a new bug :P
<pilgrim> How much HD space does Kubuntu require?
<renato> seven bzillion bites
<renato> jk
<CheeseBurgerMan> A base install shouldn't take more than about 400MB (giving myself a bit of extra since I don't know), but you should have a good bit more for your apps, documents, etc :)
<pilgrim> renato, so 2 MB?
<crimsun> pilgrim: 1.5 GB for comfort.
<pilgrim> CheeseBurgerMan, ironic that this isn't mentioned anywhere
<crimsun> pilgrim: +swap
<pilgrim> crimsun, do you know from experience?
<CheeseBurgerMan> crimsun: I've run Kubuntu without swap..it's stupid, and sucks, but you can do it :)
<pilgrim> CheeseBurgerMan, I've never seen my swap mem used
<crimsun> pilgrim: kubuntu breezy, yes
<crimsun> can't speak for kubuntu dapper, but I imagine it's /at least/ 1.5 GB
<crimsun> (+swap)
<pilgrim> crimsun, what's breezy, dev?
<pilgrim> or alpha?
<crimsun> breezy/5.10 was released in october 2005
<CheeseBurgerMan> crimsun: I have, but only when I've got the most open, and I only have 512MB of RAM.
<pilgrim> oh
<pilgrim> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dapper is development (ATM), breezy is the curent stable release.
<crimsun> CheeseBurgerMan: (speaking of min HD space, btw, not RAM usage)
<pilgrim> Anyone tried the qtparted (or whatever it's called) to partition their windows drive? (windows=ntfs)?
<CheeseBurgerMan> pilgrim: Yep, I used it to partition mine.
<crimsun> both KDE and GNOME thrash swap fairly consistently for me, but I haven't tuned vm/swappiness at all
<pilgrim> CheeseBurgerMan, worked fine I assume?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep :)
<pilgrim> CheeseBurgerMan, cool. Let's hope I can tell someone the same story
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<pilgrim> So, um, what are you guys up to?
* pilgrim is bored.
<crimsun> avoiding doing *buntu work for another half-hour or so :-)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Searching for something useful to install :P
<pilgrim> LOL. You both are doing fine things .
<pilgrim> crimsun, you an ubuntu dev?
<crimsun> not part of core-dev, but yes.
<pilgrim> crimsun, cool. What are you not working on?
<crimsun> pilgrim: the pile of sound bugs staring me in the face
<Hobbsee_away> crimsun: why avoiding?
<crimsun> Hobbsee_away: none of them are critical :-)
<crimsun> (well, save to the reporters, but...)
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
<Hobbsee_away> yes, sound is not critical at all :P
<Hobbsee_away> my sound's *still* screwed!
<crimsun> hey, mine Works For Me (tm)
<Hobbsee_away> mine did too, before i reinstalled...
<ahmeni> Bug 24620: Alsa makes my sound card explode and shards hit me in the face
<erov> what's with amaroK's volume being so low
<crimsun> I thought you had pinpointed it to ndiswrapper...?
<erov> as compared to vlc/xmms/etc.
<Hobbsee_away> crimsun: i have, at least i think i have, but we still dont know whyh
<crimsun> ahmeni: REJECTED not a boog
<Hobbsee_away> erov: check the settings of kmix
<erov> i did they are maxed ! any other app will blow up my speakers (including system events)
<ajay_> cant find anything
<ajay_> CheeseBurgerMan, ????
<crimsun> erov: make sure the volume slider in amarok is set to 100%
<crimsun> erov: it would also help if you pastebinned ``amixer'' output
<_dbglt> how do I add an xmodmap file to my kde autostart? I moved my .xmodmap file into the .kde/Autostart directory. (I normally run it by sending the command: "xmodmap .xmodmap"
<crimsun> I can't guarantee I'll look at it for another 21 minutes, though ;-)
<ajay_> how do u enable acpi during booting the livecd?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ajay_: What?
<ajay_> how to enable acpi?
<_dbglt> do I need to make a bash script file ? Or how does it work?
<erov> master pcm is in the 90th percentiles ;P
<erov> err & pcm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure, ajay_.
<crimsun> erov: ``amixer'' output, dude{tte}
<erov> i got it.. i had to enable the "xmms-like" player
<erov> and change the volume, thanks though
<ajay_> someone please help me out this is getting frustrating
<ajay_> the livecd hangs after it says to eject
<_s3B4s_> somebody knows how to install the mozilla-mplayer in de Kubuntu Dapper ?
<_s3B4s_> becouse i don't have it to download with the apt
<_s3B4s_> pike_: i have te dapper 6.06 beta 2 its that ok ?
<pike_> _s3B4s_: not sure if all else fails you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and just download the mozilla-mplayer deb file
<ahmeni> _s3B4s_: it's part of the multiverse, make sure you have that repo enabled
<_s3B4s_> i have it uncomment
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_s3B4s_> i already see it
<_s3B4s_> but thats repositories are for 6.04
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then go and manually edit your sources.list if it makes you feel better :)
<Hobbsee> _s3B4s_: not the breezy ones
<Hobbsee> and multiverse arent included in the default repos
<_s3B4s_> mm, ok
<_s3B4s_> thanxs :D
<ubuntu_> 'soir
<Hobbsee> hi Nelio
<Nelio> hi :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  :)
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman ;)
<kkathman> howzit goin girl?
<kkathman> :)
<Hobbsee> cold :P
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> very very warm here
<Hobbsee> lucky...
<kkathman> 9:00pm and its 91 F
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  whats your policy for dong dist-upgrades?  Im doing the suggested updates, but I thought that should be accompanied by a dist-upgrade now and again?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: as in, dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper, or dist-upgrades while still on dapper?
<Hobbsee> you only need a dist-upgrade if there are packages kept back - and then you need to look very carefully to chekc you arent killing your system (ie, if it's trying to remove all of kde or something)
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  while still on dapper
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yep, see my last comment
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  while still on dapper
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yes
<Hobbsee> kkathman: [12:03]  <Hobbsee> you only need a dist-upgrade if there are packages kept back - and then you need to look very carefully to chekc you arent killing your system (ie, if it's trying to remove all of kde or something)
<xwolf-> why the hell doesnt firefox have its own bouncing icon when i open it?
<kkathman> while still on dapper
<kkathman> a';pslkjf;a
<Hobbsee> er...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ah...no fun...i was going to kick you :P
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> there
<Hobbsee> working now?
<kkathman> you wouldnt do that would ya?
<Hobbsee> [12:06]  <Hobbsee> kkathman: [12:03]  <Hobbsee> you only need a dist-upgrade if there are packages kept back - and then you need to look very carefully to chekc you arent killing your system (ie, if it's trying to remove all of kde or something)
<Hobbsee> [12:06]  <xwolf-> why the hell doesnt firefox have its own bouncing icon when i open it?
<Hobbsee> not usually :P
<Hobbsee> then again, i've already kicked one user in the past couple of mins...
<xwolf-> here, it doesnt :P
<kkathman> yer the only friend I got left in the ubuntu world :)
<CaBlGuY> anyone alive?
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  howdy,..  :o)
<Hobbsee> hi CaBlGuY
* Hobbsee is not alive
* Hobbsee hugs kkathman 
<Hobbsee> where'd all the others go?
<CaBlGuY> hehe   I dunno, just popped in..
<CaBlGuY> got a question though.. :oP
<Hobbsee> dont make me use the !ask command
<Hobbsee> :P
<CaBlGuY> why is Ubuntu slower then Winblowz as far as the internet goes??
<CaBlGuY> OK, I'll "try" not to..
<CaBlGuY> :P
<CaBlGuY> IE:
<Hobbsee> er, wired or wireless?
<Hobbsee> and how are you judging the speeds?
<CaBlGuY> when I did a speed test on dslreports, my speed went  waaay down in Ubuntu as aposwed to whejn I'm in winblowz..
<CaBlGuY> and wired..
<ubuntu_> I just downloaded the latest beta live cd 6.06. I'm trying to mount an ntfs partition (want to do some data transfer before an install). doesn't seem to be successful. does the live cd come with support for ntfs partitions?
<CaBlGuY> I notice a biig change in like web page loading times n stuff like that..
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: what does the speed say that you've got in windows?
<Hobbsee> !tell ubuntu_ about windowsdrives
<CaBlGuY> 1Meg or there a bouts..
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: and what about when you do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<CaBlGuY> and it's roughly 1/2 that or less in ubuntu.
<CaBlGuY> hang on..
<CaBlGuY> ok..  works fine on atp-gets..
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: probably a result of the way the test was run then - ie, whether it used a java applet, whihc could have been slower on ubuntu, etc
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: do you use firefox or konq?
<Bilford> how do you restart samba with command lines
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee, I've tried both but firefox mainly..
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: okay, i've got some stuff that you can stick in your user.js file, which will make it faster - do you want it?
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee, sure, as long as u help me find my user.js file..  :p
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: http://pastebin.com/727591
<Bilford> killall samba  ?
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: location of the user.js file is shown in the paste...
<Hobbsee> your default profile dir will be a little different
<CaBlGuY> Oh, I put a link to the ubuntu web site on my myspace page.. :)
<ubuntu_> Hobbsee: thanks for the link
<manu> Hi!!
<Hobbsee> ubuntu_: not a problem
<manu> Ciao
<manu> Hola
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm  ok Hobbsee  I'm still kinda a newb so, Im not seein anything that's resembaling aLL that stuiff in the paste...
<CaBlGuY> I can get to my home directory.. :p
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: okay, cd .mozilla
<CaBlGuY> whars cd??
<Hobbsee> better still...locate user.js
<CaBlGuY> *thats..
<Hobbsee> change directory
<CaBlGuY> Ummm ok, yur talkin greek to me now..  :p
* CaBlGuY is still a newb..  
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: type "locate user.js"
<Hobbsee> into a console
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<Hobbsee> locate = the "find" command
<CaBlGuY> ya gotta tell me I need to open console n stuff like that..  still leranin..  ;)
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: hehe.  unless a person says otherwise, anything they tell you to do is in a console/virtual terminal/etc
<CaBlGuY> ok..  and says not found..
<Hobbsee> it what?
<CaBlGuY> says command not found..
<Hobbsee> odd
<russ> hi.   Anbody here that can help me with ndiswrapper and a broadcom wireless card?
<Snake__> what card?
<russ> uses the b44win driver
<Snake__> What kind of cardd
<Hobbsee> !tell CaBlGuY about cli
<russ> mini pci.....i think the number is 440, but  its in a laptop.  The driver I got for it from Dell is b44win.inf
<Snake__> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Snake__> russ: you gotta find out what kind of card it is, then check the ndis wiki as well as those 2 links above
<russ> ok will do.  thank you
<russ> imma moron...ive been trying to install the driver, which is working natively, instead of the wirelss
<Ahmuck> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> russ: hehe.  great :P
<eimajenthat> hey, anyone used ACPI tools in KDE?
<Hobbsee> eimajenthat: i havent, what are they?
<Hobbsee> !tell CaBlGuY about firefox1.5
<eimajenthat> Well, actually I'm using the Mepis 6.0 beta, so I'm not 100% sure it's in Kubuntu, but I suspect it is
<eimajenthat> problem is, I don't know what some of the terms mean
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<eimajenthat> I think it's in Kubuntu as well
<eimajenthat> ACPI is for power management, primarily with laptops
<Hobbsee> it may well be
<Hobbsee> yep
<eimajenthat> you can make you system power off or go to standby when you close it
<Hobbsee> eimajenthat: ah yes...that's more controlled in klaptopdaemon or kpowersave here
<Hobbsee> kpowersave's really nice - not sure if you get that in mepis...
<eimajenthat> what's the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<Hobbsee> suspend = suspend to ram.  hibernate = suspend to disk
<Hobbsee> ie, suspend will still die if your laptop runs out of power...
<Hobbsee> however, in hibernate, your laptop can totally run out of power, but when you plug it in again, it will come back out of hibernate, instead of rebooting normally
<eimajenthat> okay, so what's standby?
<Hobbsee> that's my undersatnding, naywya
<Hobbsee> standby is faster, it chucks all the info to the ram, instead of the hard-disk - but if the laptop fully runs out of power, it will reboot normally when powered again - not out of suspend
<eimajenthat> suspend and standby sound the same, can you clarify the difference?
<CaBlGuY> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<eimajenthat> bots are creepy
<Hobbsee> eimajenthat: bots are useful :)
<eimajenthat> perhaps, but no less creepy
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> I rember back in the day when I used to be on Mirc all the time. Bots got on my last nerve..  GRRRRR
<CaBlGuY> we were always tryin to get em outa the dang channel..
<eimajenthat> I never realize they'er bots straight off.  I start out thinking they're people who answer your question without really listening to it.
<CaBlGuY> and puttin up some of our own bots to kik there bots...
<CaBlGuY> :/
<Hobbsee> eimajenthat: there's a history of banning painful bots - bots that log are okay, and official bots...
<CaBlGuY> endless man, endless..
<Hobbsee> but bots that interfere usually get banned
<CaBlGuY> yea..
<Hobbsee> note usually meaning = "i dont live here all the time, so dont see everything"
<eimajenthat> and people who put 'bot' in their nick just make it more confusing
<Hobbsee> hehe...true...
<CaBlGuY> LOL   aint that the truth..
<eimajenthat> just when you think you've got a pattern down, someone's gotta screw with your head some more
<CaBlGuY> dang skipt kiddies..   *EWG*
<robotgeek> are we talking about me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<CaBlGuY> ummm script even..
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: no, not that i know about :P
<Hobbsee> quick, lets discuss robotgeek :P
<CaBlGuY> or...   who knows...
<CaBlGuY> we could b..  :o)
* robotgeek is a banbot
<Hobbsee> hehe
<eimajenthat> 'robotgeek' is okay, because 'robot' usually doesn't refer to chat 'bots,' usually just physical ones
<CaBlGuY> well, i',m ouy kiddies...   TTYL Hobbsee  ....  c-ya robotgeek .. o/
<CaBlGuY> *out even..
<Hobbsee> cya CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> dang new fingers..  ;/
<Snake__> robotgeek: is a bot.
<Snake__> He spits out links like nuthin :)
<Hobbsee> eimajenthat: i'm always surprised that ubotu is not regarded as a bot by some people...
<robotgeek> heh Snake__
<Snake__> Hobbsee: I like when people try to have a conversation with ubotu and even tho he replys with "My cats name is mittens!" and "Did you get hit with a windmill" people still go "uhhh what do you mean? am I wrong??"
<Snake__> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, exactly!
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Hobbsee> pity...someone changed that...
<Snake__> What was it?
<Snake__> !love
<ubotu> Snake__: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> aw! they took out love!
<Snake__> :(
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hey
<Hobbsee> it was something about setting me on fire, and i'll get hot :P
<Snake__> Hobbsee: dpkg > ubotu by far (unfortanty)
<Hobbsee> yheah, well
<Snake__> Hobbsee: [11:14]  < dpkg> I ain't no stinkin' bot.  I am a finely tuned and hand crafted tool.  Oh wait... I guess I am a bot (that you should not abuse).
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<Snake__> HAHAHA
<Snake__> Hobbsee: check #k-o
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Stalker!!
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hey....
<DaSkreech> So trying out the goodness of Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: So trying out the goodness of Kubuntu?
<DShepherd> hmmm I guess i thought I would bask in the glow of others first...:-)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Meet My good friend DShepherd :)
<Hobbsee> hi DShepherd :)
<DShepherd> hey Hobbsee
<DShepherd> kubuntu is quite attractive... i must admit
<DShepherd> DaSkreech has been showing off some nice features ... pretty nice too
<DaSkreech> Hey Hobbsee I still kan't get the Konversation to flash me
<DaSkreech> You said I could get any aplpicaiton to do that from the Kontrol panel?
<crimsun> ooh, it's Hobbsee's fault ;-)
<DShepherd> crimsun: ... kubuntu fan too?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crimsun> DShepherd: I'm mainly in these channels for audio troubleshooting
<Hobbsee> yes, if in doubt, blameme.
<PaloDeQueso> I have a broadcom 43xx device which I am now using the native drivers for with dapper. But the one thing I noticed when I switched to the new drivers from ndis was a signifigant drop in signal quality. Has anyone else experienced this?
<DShepherd> crimsun: ok
<Bilford> my shared folders arent showing up on my other computer
<Bilford> Ive read 20 different threads about how to use/set up Samba, and theyre all different
<Bilford> I right-clicked a folder, selected Share
* DaSkreech blames Hobsee for not flashing
<Bilford> and Shared it
* Hobbsee has no interest in flashing people.
<PaloDeQueso> stupid wireless
<Bilford> doesnt anyone share files/folders on a network?
<Bilford> am I doing something rare
<DShepherd> hehe
<Bilford> why is this so difficult to figure out
<crimsun> mommy says I'm part of the red scare if I share files/folders on a network
<Bilford> file sharers are communists?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<rasears> just installed dapper flight 7, and networking isn't working. Has anyone seen the message "ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory"
<HymnToLife> Bilford> depends on what kind of share you're talking about
<Bilford> Samba
<Bilford> Kubuntu to Kubuntu
<HymnToLife> then I can't help you
<HymnToLife> I use FTP
<Bilford> eww
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: /sayclip
<DaSkreech>  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127695
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DShepherd> what's that? /say clip
<douglas> Will we have to use fwcutter and install firmware in the final release of dapper. And will they fix the signal quality problems in the native wifi drivers?
<Hobbsee> douglas: if you have to do taht in dapper now, you'll have to do it in a few days too, most likely
<stevekl> um, can anyone help me figure out how to use knode?
<BWD> can someone please tell me how to change the system font size in KDE?
<BWD> the default size is so large
<Hobbsee> BWD: in system settings, appearances, font
<BWD> thanks
<Bilford> so how do I get Samba to work
<Bilford> I want to share files between computers on my network
<HymnToLife> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<HymnToLife> did you read this ?
<Bilford> ty
<Bilford> probably
<Bilford> but I'll look again
<Bilford> ive read 100 different things
<HymnToLife> Bilford> it would also help if you told us what the problem _exactly_ is
<Bilford> I right clicked a folder, and shared it
<Magus`> Hey, I'm new to Kubuntu and was wondering two small things -
<Bilford> but I cant see it on my other computers
<Bilford> thats the 1 sentence version
<Magus`> 1) How do I use Adept to install and uninstall programs?  I was wanting to install Firefox and uninstall Konquerer, as well as other things.
<HymnToLife> Bilford> I have very litle experience with Samba, and only under GNOME
<HymnToLife> So I can't help much I guess
<Magus`> 2) I've got an MP processor, and someone told me there is something you can do to update Kubuntu for MP procs, but the line they gave didn't work
<Bilford> I guess I'll try NFS
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> I guess apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<HymnToLife> Magus`> you just can't remove Konqueror, it would remove KDE as well
<Magus`> Oh, well
<Magus`> It's not a sticking point
<Hobbsee> i think there's info on the bottom of that page about it
<Magus`> I just like to keep things organized
<Magus`> When I've used Windows, I make it a point to at least remove shortcuts to things I don't use
<Magus`> If I can't outright uninstall them
<HymnToLife> Magus`> Linux is not Windows
<Magus`> I'm aware
<HymnToLife> there are things you just can't remove - like in Windows
<HymnToLife> try removing explorer.exe :p
<jk-> you can remove konqueror just fine...
<Magus`> Actually, you can
<Magus`> BBLite ;)
<Magus`> But anyhow, how does one install something?  Like, I looked for Opera (using the filter) but it showed no results
<Magus`> And I'm not going to manually scroll through all those packages
<HymnToLife> Magus`> Opera isn't in the repos, you have to download the DEB from their website
<Magus`> Ah
<Magus`> What about GAIM?
<Magus`> I don't really like Kopete
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install gaim
<stevekl> Do any of you use newshosting by any chance?
<Magus`> Ok, also
<Bilford> I do
<Magus`> The line the person gave me was "sudo apt-get install kernel-686-smp"
<Magus`> In order to update to MP support
<Magus`> But it said no such package existed
<stevekl> Bilford: You use newshosting?
<HymnToLife> try sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp
<Bilford> yes
<Magus`> Alright
<Magus`> I'll let you know how that goes in a bit
<Magus`> Oh House
<stevekl> Bilford: Well can you actually connect to it with a newsreader like pan?
<Magus`> You wonderful old english dude
<Bilford> stevekl: Im using Klibido.  Pan couldnt handle my huge queue
<Bilford> I mean, Pan didnt seem to handle huge header lists too well
<Bilford> took forever
<stevekl> I'm using klibido too for binaries
<stevekl> But I want to connect pan to it to actually read newsgroups
<stevekl> but pan can't connect :(
<stevekl> it's weird
<Bilford> I connected with Pan
<stevekl> Do you have an unlimited account?
<Bilford> yes
<Magus`> Yeah
<Magus`> That didn't work either
<Magus`> =\
<Magus`> No such package
<stevekl> Ok i'm putting unlimited.newshosting.com as the server, port 119, username and pass
<stevekl> is that right?>
<Bilford> yes
<stevekl> hm
<Bilford> whats wrong
<stevekl> well something's going wrong somewhere
<stevekl> It's not connecting
<Bilford> I know it works though
<Bilford> I ran Pan with NewsHosting
<stevekl> Well what the hell
<stevekl> It's working
<stevekl> I don't know what I did
<stevekl> Yeah ok it's connecting now
<Magus`> Makes me wonder if such a apackage actually exists
<Magus`> -a
<HymnToLife> Magus`> I'm pretty sure the package linux-image-686-smp exists
<HymnToLife> search for it in Adept
<Magus`> linux-image-amd64-k8-smp
<Magus`> That look about right?
<HymnToLife> that's for Athlons I guess
<Magus`> That's what I have
<Magus`> AMD64  X
<Magus`> 2
<HymnToLife> go for it then, it' the one you need
<HymnToLife> but did you install a 64 bit sysem ?
<Magus`> Yes
<HymnToLife> then it's ok  :)
<Magus`> How does one take a screenshot?
<HymnToLife> pretty normal you didn't find the 686 one then
<HymnToLife> Ksnapshot works fine
<HymnToLife> it should be somewhre in the K menu
<DShepherd> Magus`: press the print screen button?
<Magus`> Didn't work
<Magus`> First thing  I thought of
<Magus`> I installed it.. I think
<Magus`> Shouldn't I have to reboot?\
<HymnToLife> Magus`> yes
<Magus`> BRB
<imbrandon> kde you can just hit the printscreen key to to launch ksnapshot ;)
<DShepherd> imbrandon: he said he tried... oh well beats me
<imbrandon> ahh i dident scroll up , whoops ;)
<_jesse> REBOOTED
<evilelf> Ahhh HELL YEAH!
<evilelf> updating to dapper did some magic
<orient2000> dupper is super but i can not watch dvd
<orient2000> anybody had dvd working on dupper?
<kkathman> dupper?  Is that a new product?
<evilelf> orient2000, well, what error are you encountering? Just stating that it doesn't work isn't exactly clear as to what your problem is.
* kkathman points orient2000 to dapper instead and maybe he'll have more luck
<Bilford> whats the link to downloading Kubuntu Dapper again
<orient2000> you mean dupper or dvd
<orient2000> plugins are missing
<Bilford> Kubuntu Dapper Flight 7
<orient2000> yes
<Bilford> nm
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<orient2000> i think I have this one but not sure do you know how to check version?
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> DVDs work
<orient2000> I must check my version hmmm...
<Magus`> Hrm
<Magus`> Having trouble finding AMD64 version of Opera
<Magus`> i386 doesn't work
<imbrandon> orient2000: you mean dvd MOVIES ? you need libdvdcss2 type !restricted to get a link
<imbrandon> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Magus`> BTW, can you edit the boot menu from inside Kubuntu?
<Magus`> I have a good 10+ things in the boot menu
<Magus`> 8 of which I don't want
<Bilford> grub?
<imbrandon> yes edit sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Magus`> And Opera? :P
<imbrandon> i dont use opera duno
<Magus`> Huh, it says I have no write permission
<evilelf> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html - Useful for any of us.
<imbrandon> in a terminal type "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Magus`> Now THAT worked.
<imbrandon> you need to be super user to edit that file
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> ctl+x to exit and save
<Magus`> Can I just commit out the first line of an entry to remove it from the list?
<imbrandon> in nano
<Magus`> Or do I have to # everything?
<imbrandon> not just the first line, all the lines of the entry
<Magus`> Alright
<Magus`> Stupid question
<Magus`> But does it need ## or #?
<Magus`> Or does it even matter?
<imbrandon> just #
<imbrandon> dosent realuy matter
<Magus`> I think that did it
<Magus`> Removed all but the first two entries
<orient2000> where is terminal?
<Magus`> K > System > Konsole
<imbrandon> orient2000: kmenu --> system --> konsole
<imbrandon> doh too late
<imbrandon> ;)
<Magus`> What about Firefox?
<imbrandon> "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<imbrandon> then its in the internet menu
<Magus`> Hoorah
<orient2000> thanks I was just blind how about synaptic I am in kubuntu
<Magus`> Can I add Konsole to my task bar?
<imbrandon> orient2000: synaptic isnt in kubuntu by default it uses adept
<Magus`> Nevermind
<Magus`> Easy enough
<orient2000> how to find out which version of kubuntu I have?
<imbrandon> in konsole type "cat /etc/issue"
<DaSkreech> lsb_release -a or cat /etc/issue
<orient2000> thanks
<orient2000> cat/etc/issue
<richard1> someone know how to change my photo in kopete?
<imbrandon> in settings --> configure  then on the left where its says identy , click that and choose the photo tab
<orient2000> it says it is drapper drake 6.06 how can I upgrade to flight7 do i have to reinstall all?
<imbrandon> flight 7 is dapper 6.06
<imbrandon> you just need to make sure all your updates are done
<orient2000> flight 6 is dapper 6.06 too
<imbrandon> correct
<imbrandon> all dappers are dapper 6.06
<orient2000> drapper 6.06 TLC is a flight7
<imbrandon> it dosent matter what version you install as long as you keep up on the updates
<imbrandon> then you always have the lastest version
<orient2000> ok I get it so i have it all thanks
<poimen> I ordered 8 kubuntu cds and 8 ubuntu pc cds 2 kubuntu 64 cds 1 ubuntu 64 and one ubuntu mac cd :)
<poimen> going to give them at collage to computer cience students ;)
<Samuli^> poimen, hopefully they won't be wasted :)
<poimen> I dont think so
<Samuli^> I think they send multiple cd's anyways because cd's don't cost money but postal fees do.
<poimen> I am going to give a presentation about Kubuntu Linux
<HymnToLife> are Dapper CDs available for order now ?
<poimen> yep
<Samuli^> yeah.
<HymnToLife> sweet
<HymnToLife> gotta order some too
<poimen> well it will be about linux in general
<poimen> to the computer cience club
<Samuli^> I'd advice not to order them if you don't really need them though.
<HymnToLife> they always look nicer in a CD wallet :D
<Samuli^> it costs money for the canonical though.
<poimen> and I am going to explain the GPL LGPL and linux kernel, Gnome/KDE and XFCe and some other things
<Samuli^> and we don't want canonical to fall for tragedy of commons.
<poimen> hopefully they will be interested
<HymnToLife> and besides I'm on dialup so I _do_ need them :p
<Samuli^> HymnToLife, that's understandable then :)
<poimen> lol u know in the computer cience club logo there is Tux as part of the logo , and no one was using linux when I came to the club thinking that they used linux
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> didn't someone mention Kubuntu CDs earlier ?
<poimen> now thankx to me the president of the club is running kubuntu
<imbrandon> science ?
<poimen> science yep
<poimen> soryy my english suck
<imbrandon> ;)
<poimen> we study programing basicly
<poimen> going to talk about suse and its wonderfull XGL :)
<poimen> too
<poimen> I am running Suse 10.1 and Kubuntu 6.06 on my machine :)
<poimen> Suse 10.1 with KDE/XGL/COmpiz on a ati x300
<orient2000> which one you like better?
<poimen> Kubuntu / ubuntu of cource
<poimen> apt-get is like 20 times faster than yast and zen and like 7 times faster than smart
<orient2000> how about mandiva? did you try it?
<poimen> yeah I was a member of mandriva club :D
<poimen> mandriva 2006 is nice but again installing from urpmi is not as good as apt-get/adept
<orient2000> thanks
<poimen> linux is linux but installers and gui default tools and of cource the main desktop look that greets you is a important thing
<HymnToLife> poimen> some people don't care
<poimen> ubuntu by the way sucks in desktop apearence by default ( Is only my opinion)
<poimen> kubuntu rocks
<poimen> but a brown desktop is not so atractive to newcomers I think
<orient2000> I had a problem in kubuntu with screen savers my system was frozen fet times and i had to reset.  it was 35 days ago.
<orient2000> 5 days ago.
<poimen> I am talking in terms of newbies because for old linux user any linux should be ok ;)
<HymnToLife> poimen> that's just your tstes
<orient2000> i am an old nubie
<HymnToLife> I think brown is a nice color for a desktop
<orient2000> it changed to blue after last updates
<nixternal> well hello there
<poimen> HymnToLife : people tend to like the bluish and green taste of windows
<nixternal> so....any experience xgl/compiz-kde/nvidia freaks alive?
<orient2000> i did not change it.
<HymnToLife> poimen> why couldn't one like both ?
<poimen> hum?
<nixternal> prolly my fw
<poimen> HymnToLife : I love to experiment in desktop
<nixternal> actually...no cuz someone just sent me some stuff earlier
<poimen> I have had a green,brown, blue, red, black desktops ;)
<nixternal> poimen...how is it?
<poimen> I am using ati btw
<HymnToLife> I don't :)
<nixternal> grrr
<poimen> yeah grrrr
<orient2000> change you name to root but do not lame me for experimenting i had to reinstal all
<HymnToLife> I usually stick with the defaults with custom wallpapers
<nixternal> i wish my kubuntu box had ati...but it has an nvidia
<poimen> but it works somehow fine
<nixternal> i could rip out the x700 from this machine i guess
<nixternal> ;D
<poimen> nixternal : u like ati more?
<nixternal> oh hell ya
<poimen> ok lets trade cards :)
<poimen> I love nvidias
<poimen> :D
<nixternal> i have been on the ati bandwagon since b4 catalyst drivers
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> my nix box is a g4 mx440 i believe
<nixternal> nothing major
<nixternal> but good enough for nix
<poimen> O have a ati X300
<HymnToLife> mine is a g2 :D
<nixternal> i will admit though...i like the shelf life of old nvidia
<nixternal> they don't freakin' die
<nixternal> my debian server has a voodoo3 and my rh server has a voodoo5
<nixternal> hehe
<HymnToLife> my server has nothing
<HymnToLife> why do you need a gfx on them ?
<nixternal> well...if i could find a decent how-to...i would work with the xgl/compiz-kde/nvidia thing in here
<nixternal> cuz they are on a kdm
<nixternal> kvm
<nixternal> always good to be able to pull them up when the net doesn't work
<poimen> I dont know
<poimen> I am using suse right now
<poimen> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/5739/xglkde8ke.png  <------------ my suse/KDE/XGL/Compiz on ati x300 it looks chopy on the screenshot maybe due to the compresion but looks nice on my desk
<poimen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto  this would help nixternal
<imbrandon> poimen : http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/snapshot1.png  <-- i like my kde desktop better ;)
<poimen> imbrandon : maybe I would killyou after seeing that
<nixternal> so does xgl run pretty quick?
<nixternal> or is it a hog?
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> nixternal: xgl is fast , now compiz on the other hand ;) lool nah its ok too
* poimen kick's imbrandon as*
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> xgl good...compiz bad
<nixternal> is that what you are saying?
<imbrandon> poimen: why, linux is about choice, i like the way windoz looks and the power of linux ;)
<nixternal> if you do xgl you have to compiz correct? don't they go hand-in-hand
<poimen> imbrandon : true ...
<imbrandon> nixternal: not exactly but yea ( there isnt realyt an alteritive yet to compiz )
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> imbrandon...i don't like your desktop....
<poimen> but you should not show that screen to MS they will sue you
<nixternal> ;D
<nixternal> winbloze clone
<nixternal> why have linux...then make it look like windows...or a mac?
<imbrandon> poimen: nope, its all original artwork i did my self, no ms copyright stuff
<nixternal> i want my linux to look like linux...however in the hell linux is supposed to look like ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: why not? why do you use linux, i use it for power and programing not looks ;)
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> but i dont' want that eerie feeling that i might get some damn virus at any second
<imbrandon> hahah
<poimen> imbrandon : yeah right that looks just like my frunds windows media laptop
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You understand the differnce between the window server and the Window Manager right?
<nixternal> i shouldn't be talking...im chattin' on a windows box right now...only cuz im tweakin' my kubuntu
<nixternal> yes sir DaSkreech
<imbrandon> poimen: ;) there are subtle diffrences but yea i made it as close as possible i still have the svg's i'm going to release SOMEDAY ;)
<DaSkreech> kool
<poimen> well I looks so real I would buy it as windows
<nixternal> lol
* DaSkreech makes poimen an offer
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> i wouldn't buy it...it is either winblows or linspire
<imbrandon> i got a golden bridge too to sell ;)
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal bids
<DaSkreech> linspire ain't that bad
<imbrandon> nixternal:  thats kubuntu dapper ;)
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> i loves the dapper
<nixternal> flight 7 baby
* DaSkreech can't wait to get cut from Kubuntu though
<nixternal> you know...i have to admit...i hated breezy on my nix machine...so i was using mepis
<nixternal> then i decided to download dapper and give it a spin...ditched the kernel...grabbed the newest and cleaned it out...and my god...i have never seen something so smooth in my life
<poimen> :)
<poimen> I havent compiled my own kernel in years
<poimen> :(
<nixternal> hell..everytime a new kernel comes out...i get to work
<imbrandon> k i have to upload these packages to a motu and off to sleep i go, gnight all
<nixternal> in 30 minutes i am up to date
<poimen> I did it constantly on the 2.4 kernel releases on slackware :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: So Going to get a PS3?
<nixternal> nite imbrandon
<nixternal> NO NO NO
<nixternal> console = bad
<DaSkreech> latest kernel supports Cell :-)
<nixternal> ooooh
<imbrandon> xbox console == good ( i have a cluster running dabian ) ;)
<nixternal> goto bed imbrandon ;D
<imbrandon> xbox cluster that is
<DaSkreech> Xbox2?
<poimen> I would like to start doing it again :)
<imbrandon> nope old ones , i have 9 of them running debain cluster
<nixternal> my wife would kill me if i got another console to hack
<imbrandon> nixternal: you can pick up a xbox classic for like 30 bux at a pawn shop
<blank_> i installed kdeedu
* nixternal bows to imbrandon...about time somebody did something good with microshaft
<DaSkreech> Beowulf of Coleco visions?
<blank_> how can I make kdeedu packages show up under edutainment in my menu?
<nixternal> hahah DaSkreech...i could picture that
<nixternal> no i couldn't actually
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> gnight
<nixternal> i still have my coleco
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Were you not just bidding on a Windows clone? :-=)
<nixternal> nite
<nixternal> oh no...
<nixternal> wth did i bid on
<nixternal> i bid on the golden bridge
<nixternal> this friend of the family..has an assload of 486's he junkin'...well i told him i wanted them...he was like...your an idiot....well...thanks to him...i will have a hellified lil nix lab now
<nixternal> well not yet exactly...i have to put it all together
<imbrandon> lol beowolf
<nixternal> i have wanted to mess around with clustering
<imbrandon> nixternal: ship me a few of em ;)
<nixternal> i might pick up a lil readin' material
<nixternal> where yo at?
<nixternal> on there way
<imbrandon> kc mo
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> shit...6 hours away
<nixternal> chicago
<imbrandon> kansas city missouri
<nixternal> 7 maybe
<imbrandon> yup 5 or 6
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i know it is 8 to topeka
<imbrandon> 4.5 from here to stl
<nixternal> 4 to st. louis
<imbrandon> so 8.5 ;)
<nixternal> ya...but i take 88 i think
<imbrandon> 70 from here to stl
<nixternal> st. louis is to far south
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> 88 to iowa...then something down to mo
<nixternal> been awhile
<nixternal> GO ROYALS!!!
<imbrandon> ok man i'm off to sleep for eal this time, when i wake up its time to update my blog i havent touched in weeks ( www.imbrandon.com ) gnjight
<nixternal> they used to be my team...when they had bo
<nixternal> haha nite bro
<imbrandon> yea bo and bret
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> bret the drunk
<nixternal> ;D
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> they are worst in the league right now i think lol
<nixternal> oh ya...and then some
<imbrandon> ok GOOD NIGHT
<nixternal> haha nite
<raf> hello all
<raf> I have a problem with my cdroms
<raf> I inserted a cd rom in my cdrecorder drive, and another in my cdrom drive
<raf> but kubuntu only shows the cdrom with the name of my cdrecorder drive
<raf> when I pushed the recorder's button, it turned on its led and the system tells me that is unmounted
<rob> y
<raf> and the led is turned on 10 minutes ago
<raf> and I can't extract my  CD's
<raf> how can I do?
<rob> reboot, you should be able to extact your cds then
<raf> :O
<rob> check your /etc/fstab file and make sure the cdroms are configured correctly
<raf> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<raf> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<raf> what's wrong?
<rob> nothing by the looks
<rob> check your logs and see what error msgs you get
<raf> where can I find the logs?
<raf> :D
<raf> i'm a newbie, as you can see
<rob> under /var/logs
<raf> ok
<raf> thanks
<rob> also do: dmesg | more
<Vampis> morning folks
<raf> in /var/log/ there are so much files, what's file I need to see?
<rob> try dmesg instead first
<raf> I wrote "dmesg | grep hdc"
<raf> it shows so many error messages
<raf> I can pastebin all of them
<raf> pastebin them?
<rob> yes
<raf> http://raf.pastebin.com/727737
<raf> that's for hdc
<raf> http://raf.pastebin.com/727738
<raf> this is for hdd
<rob> have you tried rebooting, does the same error happen once you do?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hey
* evilelf grins
<wizzermetimers> hello, I'm about to upgrade to dapper, do i need to update my repo for kubuntu too ?
<wizzermetimers> currently I've got deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<DeadS0ul> change breezy to dapper
<DeadS0ul> and tehn to apt-get dist-upgrade
<wizzermetimers> ok thanks
<raf> I don't know how, but now I can eject my cd drives
<DeadS0ul> back up your system first though
<wizzermetimers> why is dapper that buggy?
<DeadS0ul> raf, make sure you unmount your disc first
<DeadS0ul> then type eject
<DeadS0ul> dapper isn't going to be released til june 1st, it's not buggy, it just needs polish
<raf> DeadS0ul and rob: ok, thank you very much
<wizzermetimers> so why would i backup my system ?
<DeadS0ul> habit
<wizzermetimers> fair enough
<wizzermetimers> thanks
<DeadS0ul> and I've heard that doing dist-upgrade doesn't work that well with dapper, I'm not a 100% on it thoughl  IT was a month ago
<Vampis> u always back up your system when u make a major update :P
<DeadS0ul> sometimes I ghost
<DeadS0ul> but my home dir is on my file server so everything important to me is backed up
<wizzermetimers> I don't mind if it borks just as long as my data is retrievable i'll be happy
<raf> how can I configure my system if I want that kubuntu unmount/eject my CD when I push the drive's eject button?}
<wizzermetimers> but yeah,. ive got a week old backup anyway so i'll be ok
<DeadS0ul> you're good to go then
<DeadS0ul> raf: are you using kde?
<raf> DeadS0ul: yes
<raf> DeadS0ul: I'm using KDE
<DeadS0ul> give the storage media applet a shot then
<rob> check out Ubuntu Center
<DeadS0ul> right click the panel, add applet to panel
<rob> looks intresting
<DeadS0ul> rob: what's taht?
<rob> its a web based console for your ubuntu box, lets you stream music and stuff
<DeadS0ul> =O
<rob> its a bit rough, but interesting
<wizzermetimers> ok ill let it do it's thing and see how it goes
<wizzermetimers> thanks guys
<raf> is there a bug on kubuntu with the CD-RW? my drive hangs when I insert a CD-RW
<DeadS0ul> tjkkmn  ., .,m llk,mnb;llkmkl.olk,pl.l;.,8uiiiijhgiugv8ujyvx juyvjynhv x;p0mh cxtrewytretrfyt
<raf> :O
<Vampis> rob: looks nice
<DeadS0ul> I fucking dropped food on my expensive keyboard
<raf> wooow
<Vampis> rob: does it use gnump3 for the musicstreaming or what ?
<Vampis> DeadS0ul: Congrats ;)
<DeadS0ul> quiet you >P
<DeadS0ul> I'm gonan go eat soemwhere else, cya guys later
<Vampis> Should have thought of that earlier should you ;)
<DeadS0ul> I know =(
<Vampis> =)
<rob> Vampis, something like that
<Vampis> What did the sallad sauce say when the refrigerator-door was opened ?
<Vampis> "Close the door, I'm Dressing"
<Vampis> Thats how low I am today :P
<DeadS0ul> haha
<b0nn> hi all, Ive just installed ubuntu on my laptop <g>
<raf> I was wondering if there's a way to asign a task to a key on keyboard in KDE, ie. eject the CD
<Vampis> b0nn: congrats (?)
<raf> b0nn: yeees, congrats!
<b0nn> I want to install kubuntu-desktop but theres something wrong
<Vampis> b0nn: did u uncomment the sources in the repository ?
<b0nn> yes
<b0nn> I edited /etc/apt/sources/lst
<Vampis> k..
<Vampis> so whats not working ? :)
<b0nn> paste?
<b0nn> # apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<b0nn> Reading package lists... Done
<b0nn> Building dependency tree... Done
<b0nn> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop[3;2~
<Vampis> did u make a update ?
<Vampis> sudo apt-get update
<raf> how can I make a link to desktop, I mean a button to go to desktop
<raf> ?
<Vampis> and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<b0nn> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<b0nn> and Im running a root terminal (I *hate* sudo)
<Vampis> k
<b0nn> raf right click on the desktop and select link to application?
<Vampis> apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop
<Vampis> does it find anything ?
<b0nn> no
<b0nn> and apt-cache search kubuntu doesnt either
<raf> b0nn: "link to application", but what's the application? where can I find it?
<Vampis> are you sure you uncommented all sources in the sources.list ?
<b0nn> I even added multiverse
<b0nn> raf: what application you trying to launch?
<Vampis> hms, very strange
<raf> desktop
<raf> I just want a link to desktop
<b0nn> o_0
<raf> yes, i want to put a link on my taskbar
<b0nn> oh sorry..
<Vampis> kubuntu-desktop is located in main
<Vampis> i think
<raf> is there a way to redefine keys?
<b0nn> ok  im a dick
<Vampis> ?
<b0nn> I uncommented all but the main :\
<Vampis> LOL
<Vampis> uncomment, make update, upgrade and then install :)
<b0nn> no laughing :P
<Vampis> Promise, I have cofffee in my mouth so i wouldnt dare to ;)
<b0nn> right.. thats 240 MB I have downloaded tonight
<b0nn> lol
<Vampis> 240mb? Doesnt take many minutes
<Vampis> :P
<b0nn> how do I sort out wireless on my laptop?
<Vampis> make it work or what ?
<raf> pleeease, I need a link to my desktop! heelp! just like the link to desktop on windows' quick launch
<b0nn> raf: on my ubuntu (gnome) desktop there is such a button by default
<Vampis> use the Applet to the panel instead ?!
<Vampis> in KDE u click on kicker, choose Add Applet to panel
<b0nn> Vampis: I have no idea where to start with wireless
<raf> b0nn: not in KDE
<Vampis> b0nn: hms, It worked out of the box for me, hmm
<Vampis> so I dont really know
<b0nn> o0o0o everyone in my street must have gone out, Im getting max throughput speeds on my connection
<b0nn> ok.. how do you check your wireless connection?
<Vampis> b0nn: or ju just took a walk to everybodys house and cut their wires ;)
<b0nn> lol, im innocent!
<raf> Vampis: the applet is to switch between desktops, I want to minimize all windows at one time
<Vampis> raf: their is TWO
<Vampis> Show Desktop it's the other ones name
<raf> Vampis: TWO? i didn't understand the "TWO"
<Vampis> raf: Theirs another applet I meant
<Vampis> not just the one that swithces between desktops
<Vampis> their's one "Show Desktop" to
<b0nn> w00tz0r
<b0nn> I have kubuntu downloaded and halfway to being installed
<Vampis> :)
<raf> Vampis: I can't find it, it isn't in the applets list
<Vampis> wierd, it was there for me right after install
<raf> god, I can't believe it, I have expend more that 30 minutes to make a link to my desktop
<b0nn> brb
<Vampis> raf: try to install kicker-applets
<kosh> you use the desktop?
<Vampis> sudo apt-get install kicker-applets
<raf> that is one reason why bill gates earn his money
<kosh> raf: I don't see what is hard about putting an icon on the desktop, just drag it from a konqueror window and there is an option to make a link, copy or move
<Vampis> or kdeaddons
<kosh> raf: works the same way as doing it in windows and os/2
<raf> no, I don't want to put a link in my desktop
<Vampis> kosh: he want a "Show desktop" icon
<raf> I want to have a link that redirects to my desktop (aka minimize all windows)
<Vampis> and I told him to add the "Show Desktop" Applet to kicker
<kosh> ah
<Vampis> But he says he doesnt have it
<kosh> that seems strange
<raf> Vampis: yes, there's no applet in my KDE
<kosh> no idea that kde can even be installed without that
<Vampis> so I told him to install kicket-applets and if it doesnt appear install kdeaddons
<raf> Vampis: yes, there's no "show desktop" applet in my KDE
<Vampis> kosh: I got it by default
<kosh> you  just right click and add applet to panel and it is in there
<Vampis> raf: yes you keep telling me, but have you tried any of my suggestions ?
<Vampis> kosh: exactly what I said
<b0nn> kde :)
<Vampis> b0nn: nice :)
<b0nn> although somethings not right
<Vampis> do you have the show desktop applet ? :P
<raf> kosh: no, it doesn't appear right there
<b0nn> I dont think kde + my lcd screen are playing nice
<Vampis> b0nn: damn
<raf> no, I don't have such applet
<kosh> that seems strange, I can't find any systems around here with that behavior
<Vampis> raf: ok, is that the 1000000000 time you said that
<kosh> b0nn: the lcd screen would be an X issue not a kde one
<b0nn> ok
<b0nn> life was ok with gnome
<Vampis> lol
<Vampis> :>
<kosh> kde does not do anything with X, it does not change any settings at all
<kosh> what are you seeing that says it is not playing nice
<b0nn> and .. when a window is closed.. im getting weird stuff where the window was
<raf> Vampis: sorry, forget about
<raf> it
<paulb> my conputer dosn't recognize usb disks any more. how do i fix this?
<raf> I understan I'm stupid
<b0nn> there was a note as kde logged in about the lcd
<Vampis> raf: noone told you that you where stupid, but you keep repeting yourself
<kosh> b0nn: that seems strange, but unless you know what the note said it is not very helpful :)
<Vampis> I layed out two suggestions of solutions and it doesnt seem that you tried either of them, and them you keep repeting yourself AGAIN
<kosh> b0nn: it is kind of like those messages that an unknown error has occurred :)
<b0nn> I'll log in/out and see if it comes back up
<paulb> my conputer dosn't recognize usb disks any more. how do i fix this?
<kosh> paulb: do you know when it stopped recognizing them and what you changed?
<raf> yees, I clicked kicker and Add applet, but there's no "show desktop" applet, I told you
<Tombuntu> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128532&highlight=memory+stick+sony <-- anyone know much about the status of this
<raf> I did all your suggestions
<raf> nothing seems to work
<paulb> i dont think i did anyhting.i know my first one broke so i got a new one and it didint work on my laptop but works on my desktop actually its an iaudio. so itwould be about 3 weeks
<paulb> since it worked
<raf> well, I can live without a link to my desktop, but it's unbelieveable what hard can be put a siple link
<raf> thank you very much all of you
<Vampis> *laughing*
<kosh> raf: it shouldn't be hard, nobody else can even duplicate your problem, heck nobody else even has to add that, it is there by default
<Tombuntu> THANK YOU FOR YOUR *EMOTE* WE HAVE /ACTION HERE
<raf> don't laugh, please, really, i know i'm a stupid
* Tombuntu points at Vampis and laughs harder
<kosh> raf: people are usually right about themselves no matter what, calling yourself stupid pretty much just makes it true but nobody here has called you stupid
<Vampis> raf: Is I said before, did u trie ANY of my two suggestions
<Vampis> kosh: told him that to
<raf> yes, I tried them, but forget it, please
<kosh> paulb: it just seems strange, usually it is some kind of upgrade that causes the problem
<Vampis> Tombuntu: :D
<kosh> what I would do is just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kosh> if it install anything then kde is not installed right
<paulb> hmm my other box is dapper
<paulb> that might be the problem. the supposedly improved driver support
<kosh> that could be, dapper has many advantages of breezy
<kosh> time tends to do that :)
<paulb> i dont think its kde though because its the kernel that mounts stuff.
<kosh> it should not be kde that has the problem
<kosh> but with systems this complex it can get very confusing
<paulb> should i try mounting manually? what is the command
<kosh> mount /dev/devicename  /path/to/mount
<b0nn> hmm still no joy
<b0nn> I had thought it was gdm and kdm somehow fighting it out
<b0nn> ok.. i get Display changed: LCD OFF flashing up on my screen
<paulb> how do i find the device name?
<_rince_> mrgn
<b0nn> and I took this screenshot http://shanes.dyndns.org/snapshot1.png
<kosh> paulb: hmm that would probably take too long to explain
<paulb> ive got all knight
<b0nn> actually .. its improving.. acpi setting?
<kosh> paulb: yeah but I don't I have to get work done
<kosh> paulb: have some code I need to get written and mostly debugged by morning in another 6 hours or so and it will take most of that time
<paulb> what is thefirst part of what it would be called
<kosh> look in dmesg
<kosh> it will be at the very end
<kosh> probably something like /dev/sda4 or something like that maybe /dev/sda1 however if you choose badly it can be bad
<paulb> i get a "you mus specify the filesystemtype"
<b0nn> paulb: what are you trying to mount?
<Vampis> "My /dev/mouse dissepered over night"
<Vampis> "maybe /bin/cat ate it?"
<Vampis> :D
<paulb> b0nn: a usb disk or iaudio to be exact
<paulb> its fat 32
<tuxcicles> i can't seem to get this logitech usb 350 headset to work, it detects it, i can adjust the volume to headset and to the mic through kmix for the logitech usb headphones, but no sound.
<tuxcicles> anyone got there usb headset to work?
<paulb> ill just use the other computer for mp3 until i upgrade or rather do a clean install.
<Vampis> just installed oooqs-kde
<Vampis> very nice :D
<kosh> Vampis: and even with that koffice still starts faster :)
<xxenon> morning
<xxenon> Amarok 1.4 missing libs, known problem ?
<Vampis> kosh: lol :)
<ian__> can someone help me with an window switching question?
<Vampis> I think oo is more compatible with other formats so :)
<Vampis> xxenon: install the missing libs? :)
<ian__> how do I configure KDE to show a window list when I Alt-tab and let me do more than go back and forth between two windows?
<Vampis> tried alt+f5 ?
<Vampis> there you get more options
<xxenon> Vampis - well, it wants libkdecore.4 , which does not exist.
<Vampis> Then its bad
<kosh> xxenon: not that I know of, I just put in the amarok 1.4 dapper line, installed it and it is working
<xxenon> ok..wierd...
<kosh> at least I am hoping it is working since it is playing music right now :)
<Vampis> kosh: *lol*
<xxenon> ldd `which amarok` | grep "not found"
<xxenon> libkdecore.4 => not found
<xxenon> :(
<kosh> nothing showed for me
<xxenon> okay.
<kosh> you are using those packages with dapper right now breezy?
<kosh> s/now/not
<xxenon> dapper..
<xxenon> can you ldd `which amarok` | grep libkdecore
<xxenon> plz
<kosh> libkdecore.so.4 => /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4 (0xb741e000)
<kosh> that file is in package kdelibs4c2a
<xxenon> yes I have it ..
<xxenon> but my amaork bin is linked to "libkdecore.4" , not "libkdecore.so.4"
<kosh> did you get the amarok from deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<xxenon> yes. But amd64 arch.
<xxenon> they misscompiled it I guess.
<kosh> ah that would be it then
<Bilford> how do I get SAmba working, so 2 Linux computers can share files
<Vampis> kkathman: whazaaa
<Vampis> ?
<Bilford> Ive been spending hours trying to figure this out
<kkathman> hey man!!
<Bilford> hours and hours
<kkathman> Vampis:  long time no see
<Vampis> kkathman: yeah, alot of things going on @ school and so on
<Vampis> kkathman: how you been ?
<kkathman> Vampis: understand, me too...been very busy
<Vampis> :)
<Vampis> kkathman: so whats happening in the summer ?
<kkathman> Vampis:  well in June my son is getting married
<kkathman> and Im traveling alot
<kkathman> hehe
<Vampis> oooh, congrats =)
<kkathman> well we're really happy
<Vampis> kkathman: good =)
<kkathman> his fiancee is a great gal
<Vampis> Thats nice, :) and her family is good to ?
<kkathman> her family is terrific, nice people, and fun to be around
<kkathman> except her sister is a little goofy
<Vampis> Lool
<kkathman> 28 years old and still living at home
<Vampis> There is always on "black sheep" ;)
<kkathman> and she's a lawyer
<kkathman> go figure
<Vampis> LOL
<Vampis> :>
<Vampis> how old is your son ?
<Bilford> living at home makes you a black sheep?
<Vampis> Bilford: didnt say that, i used " "
<Vampis> :P
<kkathman> no, being 28, a lawyer and living at home.. makes you a bit of a leech
<Vampis> ;)
<kkathman> I mean, if she had fallen on hard times, laid off or something
<kkathman> but hell she's got a full time job as a frickin lawyer
<Vampis> Well, she would afford a nice appartment instead, or a house
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> I'd think so
<Vampis> or an appartment, then get married and get a bigger house..
<Vampis> hms,
<Vampis> before I moved from my parents I couldnt w8 to get out of there..
<Bilford> why is it so hard to figure out how to share files between 2 computers
<Bilford> this has taken hours, and Im no closer to figuring it out
<Bilford> seems like thats something most people would do
<Bilford> every thread I read about it, they have a different method
<Bilford> all of which are very confusing
<Vampis> Bilford: www.easylinux.info check the guide their... I used it , it worked
<Bilford> ty
<kkathman> Bilford: k/ubuntu doesnt come fully configured for bidirectional...like other distros
<kkathman> so thats why alot of peeps are confused
<kkathman> they've never had to do it cuz their previous distro came that way
<Bilford> ok thx
<Bilford> I cant reply to PM
<cfraz89> Bilford: install avahi
<cfraz89> and then use kde filesharing applet
<Bilford> its blocked
<cfraz89> ?
<Bilford> It's a network
<Bilford> trying to use Samba
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> how far have you got?
<cfraz89> it should be simple
<cfraz89> i got it up without messing with any config
<Vampis> I only used the terminal :P
<Bilford> Vampis, thats a good site
<Vampis> Bilford: yes it is :)
<Bilford> cfraz89, well, Ive tried 100 different things
<Vampis> Easy answers to the most basic needs
<Bilford> I managed to get iit so I can right click , and share a folder
<Bilford> but the other computers cant see it
<Bilford> they can only see Windows shares
<cfraz89> thats wierd
<cfraz89> i get that every once in a while
<cfraz89> you can still use the net-sharing applet over network
<cfraz89> i find it easier than samba
<Bilford> nfs?
<cfraz89> no
<Bilford> I saw that option after right-clicking
<Bilford> it said something about an applet
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> thats it
<Vampis> nfs doesnt work windows <--> linux
<cfraz89> combined with avahi its
<Bilford> ok
<Vampis> only linux <-> linux
<cfraz89> very good linux-linux
<Vampis> yes it is
<cfraz89> Bilford, is your samba setup still stock-standard?
<cfraz89> i found its best not to mess around with it, i only messed things up
<kosh> nfs can work with windows, you just need nfs installed for windows
<Bilford> I tried to keep it that way
<Bilford> right
<Bilford> thats the problem
<Vampis> kosh: ooh, didnt know that
<Bilford> I have no clue how I managed to get Share in the right-click menui
<cfraz89> it happens once kde detects samba
<Vampis> :>
<Bilford> its not showing up on my laptop
<Bilford> hm
<cfraz89> did you enable simple file sharing in kde system settings?
<Bilford> yes
<cfraz89> and still doesnt show up?
<Bilford> the folder? no
<cfraz89> might help to restart samba
<cfraz89> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Bilford> i logged off a few times already
<cfraz89> wont help
<Bilford> oh really?
<cfraz89> do sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Bilford> oook
<Vampis> kkathman-zzzz: gnight
<Vampis> :)
<Bilford> ty
<cfraz89> you have to do that after changing samba settings
<kkathman-zzzz> nighters :)
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> it should help
<Bilford> I have a feeling thats it
<Bilford> I thought logging out and in restarted it
<cfraz89> nah
<cfraz89> samba is system-level
<Vampis> :)
<cfraz89> :P
<Bilford> I dont have samba in init.d
<Bilford> thats weird
<Vampis> have you i nstalled samba ?
<Vampis> sudo apt-get install samba
<Vampis> :)
<Vampis> It doesnt come default
<Bilford> Im using it to access Windows computers
<Bilford> but I'll do that anyway
<cfraz89> Bilford : lol
<cfraz89> you have samba client, but not server i think
<Bilford> doh
<Vampis> :D
<cfraz89> client is to access files, server shares files
<Bilford> doesnt look like it's installed
<Bilford> oh
<Vampis> Well, problem solved ;)
<Bilford> ok great
<cfraz89> lol, i dont know how you got the share menu without samba installed
<Bilford> Ive been transferring tons of files
<Bilford> between Windows computers, after clicking Samba
<Bilford> I guess I never uploaded though
<Vampis> cfraz89: I got that to after install
<cfraz89> yep
<Bilford> do you think that should come pre-installed
<cfraz89> i don't think it should
<Vampis> nope
<cfraz89> not that many people will use it, and it takes hard drive space
<Vampis> exactly
<cfraz89> and they try to keep to a minimal system
<Bilford> I think Kubuntu fresh install is a tad larger than XP
<Vampis> Then they shouldnt include all wierd apps in KDE and gnome :P
<Bilford> but someone said Vista will require at least a 40gb drive
<Vampis> Holy fu**ing shit
* evilelf fixes his code environment
<Bilford> I dont know if it's true
<Bilford> they said that leaves 15 gb free space
<Vampis> It wouldnt surprise me
<Bilford> so 25 gb for the OS
<Bilford> I just switched to Linux a few weeks ago
<cfraz89> good stuff
<cfraz89> do you like it?
<Bilford> yeah
<Bilford> yes, I switched 100%
<cfraz89> awesome
<evilelf> Sweeeet
<Vampis> =)
<evilelf> eye candy complete ;)
<Vampis> lol
<Bilford> yeah
<cfraz89> xgl?
<Vampis> :>
<Bilford> me?
<evilelf> and now, I have a stable coding machine ;)
<Vampis> evilelf: :D
<Bilford> I think tons of people will be switching to Kubuntu
<cfraz89> yeah
<Vampis> :>
<cfraz89> my family got really annoyed when i switched the computers to ubuntu
<cfraz89> *kubuntu
<cfraz89> from mandriva
<Bilford> woohoo
<Bilford> it works
<Bilford> ty ty
<cfraz89> awesome
<Vampis> Bilford: :)
<cfraz89> :3
<Vampis> cfraz89: why did they ?
<cfraz89> they think its too slow
<Vampis> eeh ?
<Vampis> I tried mandriva, and i thought ubuntu was faster
<cfraz89> and until today there was a bug with cups 1.2, where it would only print for about 30 seconds
<cfraz89> with a canon pixma
<cfraz89> Vampis: it feels faster on this computer
<cfraz89> but my mum keeps complaining about slowness
<cfraz89> although i think its faster
<Vampis> hehe
<Vampis> parents ;)
<cfraz89> i even put xfce on it
<cfraz89> lol yeah
<Vampis> :>
<Vampis> What kind of hardware is it
<Vampis> ?
<Bilford> she's always used Linux?
<cfraz89> 1000mhz duron
<evilelf> Well, kubuntu / debian... not much difference... debian without the junk
<Vampis> thinking of installing ubunbu on my moms p3 800
<cfraz89> Bilford: no, switched her from windows 4 years ago
<cfraz89> Vampis: xubuntu sounds good there
<Vampis> yeah
<cfraz89> i think its just that openoffice.org 2 is slower than 1
<Vampis> it find it faster
<Vampis> :)
<evilelf> and switching from the breezy distribution to the dapper distribution (and adding the repo component universe/multiverse) was really a good thing for me
<Bilford> I installed Kubuntu on a laptop  thats 767 mhz
<cfraz89> and she thinks the word processor is the computer
<Bilford> runs good
<evilelf> need bleeeeediiiinnnnggggg-edge ;)
<cfraz89> i started kubuntu with dapper
<cfraz89> i love it
* cfraz89 hugs his computer
<Bilford> lol
<Bilford> its like a new computer
<Vampis> =)
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> its so exciting upgrading to a new distro
<Vampis> cfraz89: always :)
<Bilford> the main thing keeping a lot of people switching is games, but Cedega might change that
<cfraz89> lol im working on a game
<cfraz89> http://automanic.sf.net :)
<Bilford> it takes a while to load links for some reason
<Bilford> from IRC
<cfraz89> are you using konversation?
<Bilford> FF
<Bilford> oh
<Bilford> yeah
<Bilford> Konversation
<Bilford> I like it
<cfraz89> yeah
<Bilford> ok
<Bilford> I changed a setting
<cfraz89> I don't think Cedega will really gain momentum until it becomes opensource
<Vampis> mhm
<Vampis> cant agree more
<Vampis> why pay for something that dont is guaranteed to work
<cfraz89> i used to use winex when the cvs was available
<cfraz89> true
<Bilford> what language is that game written in
<cfraz89> c++
<cfraz89> i'd like to get a bit of python into it
<Bilford> I write php games
<Bilford> c++ is too hard to learn
<cfraz89> lol i dont think so
<Bilford> I hate it
<Bilford> I love php
<cfraz89> i started learning it when i was 10
<Bilford> I'll never learn it
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> what about python?
<Bilford> I dont know it
<cfraz89> im going to some friend's houses today to practice it
<Bilford> just php
<Bilford> what is python used for
<cfraz89> were entering a programming competition in a month
<cfraz89> Bilfod: lots
<Bilford> apps?
<Bilford> or web
<cfraz89> apps
<cfraz89> and scripts
<Bilford> is it more like php or more like c++
<cfraz89> more like c++ id say
<cfraz89> but way more elegant
<noteventime> Python is nice
<noteventime> C++ is my language though
<noteventime> :)
<noteventime> Perfect balance :D
<noteventime> Bilford, C++ isn't to hard to learn
<noteventime> It might not be the best first language, but it isn't that hard
<Bilford> how do you run that game
<Bilford> automanic_static
<noteventime> ?
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> you have to run it from the directory its in though
<cfraz89> so you have to open terminal at directory
<noteventime> cfraz89, What IDE are you using, KDevelop? kate/vim and plain makefiles?
<cfraz89> Bilford: i've worked on it lots since that version
<Bilford> whats the command to run it
<cfraz89> so its better now :)
<cfraz89> im not proud of it
<cfraz89> Bilford: ./automanic_static
<cfraz89> noteventime: kate and jam
<noteventime> ok, why jam?
<Bilford> I dont have libCgGL.so
<cfraz89> Bilford: theres a version that is built without cg
<noteventime> Bilford, YOu can get the lib fromo nvidas home page
<cfraz89> noteventime: no maintenance, better cs compatibility
<Bilford> ok
<cfraz89> Bilford: or you can download the other version
<noteventime> Have you ever tried CMake or scons?
<Bilford> I am
<cfraz89> noteventime: no
<cfraz89> cmake sounds good though
<cfraz89> but all the cs people encourage jam
<noteventime> ok, crystal space?
<noteventime> Bilford, here is the libcg download if you still want it: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cg_toolkit.html
<kosh> I like kdevelop3
<cfraz89> so do i
<cfraz89> but doesnt work with jam
<kosh> never used jam
<cfraz89> noteventime: yep
<kosh> probably never will
<noteventime> It works with CMake, more or less :)
<kosh> I mostly write python :)
<noteventime> And as KDE4 will use CMake is guess it will be better supported in KDevelop4
<noteventime> Python support in KDevelop3 is nice
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> noteventime: i thought the only python support in kdevelop was syntax highlighting?
<noteventime> I've only used it for a few minutes to obe honest, But i got the impression it was rather well supported
<kosh> nope it also understand objects clases methods
<noteventime> Maybe I was wronog :D
<cfraz89> kosh, ill check it out again then
<kosh> it can also run code but it won't run mine for other reasons
<cfraz89> because weve got programming competition in a month
<kosh> my code will only run within zope so it can't be run seperately
<cfraz89> and were going to own it up with python
<kosh> the class inheritance diagram also works in python
<Bilford> it wont run
<cfraz89> what happens?
<noteventime> kosh, How's zope
<Bilford> oh, I need libode.so
<cfraz89> Bilford: oh yeah that was a problem
<noteventime> bilfors, it's availible in apt
<cfraz89> sorry
<kosh> noteventime: works very well
<noteventime> bilford*
<Bilford> what is it
<noteventime> kosh, I'm currently trying to learn TurboGears, Also a python web framework
<Bilford> I'll check Adept
<kosh> noteventime: yeah it just does not have any of the security framework that I need
<cfraz89> Bilford: ode is the physics engine i use
<noteventime> ahh, ok :D
<kosh> noteventime: I don't think there is pretty much anything with a security system on par with zope
<cfraz89> I'm trying to push out a new version of automanic soon
<Bilford> libode0c2
<cfraz89> http://home.exetel.com.au/cfraz89/0.0.2.png
<noteventime> Well, security isn't really a conosern to me as I'm mosly developing just for fun and for school :D
<cfraz89> Bilford: yep
<kosh> noteventime: I am developing for businesses
<noteventime> :) we'r in defferent worlds kosh
<noteventime> gah
<noteventime> I hate this keyboard
<kosh> yup
<cfraz89> whoops wrong link
<cfraz89> name.Compare("Railgun")
<cfraz89> whoops
<cfraz89> http://home.exetel.com.au/cfraz89/0.2.png
<cfraz89> there
<xxenon> cfraz89 - used cg shaders ?
<Bilford> do I have to log out and in for libode to work
<noteventime> no :)
<cfraz89> xxenon, sorry, never written one
<cfraz89> Bilford: no, itll be ok
<Bilford> it didnt work.  maybe I need libode dev files too
<xxenon> cfraz89 - why requiring libcg then ?
<cfraz89> xxenon, the shaders have both cg and asm versions
<cfraz89> the default build uses cg
<Bilford> ok
<xxenon> ok
<cfraz89> Bilford: sorry
<cfraz89> ubuntu's ode.so must go under a different name
<cfraz89> do you have /usr/lib/libode.so ?
<cfraz89> i compile ode from source snapshots
<noteventime> libode.so.0
<kronoz> is their a way to search for what package provides what with apt?
<cfraz89> oh
<cfraz89> Bilford: could you please run:
<noteventime> sudo cp /usr/lib/libode.so.0 /usr/lib/libode.so
<cfraz89> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libode.so.0 /usr/lib/libode.so
<Bilford> ok
<cfraz89> lol
<noteventime> :)
<Bilford> cg version doesnt use libode?
<cfraz89> they both do
<cfraz89> cg version also uses libcg though
<cfraz89> Bilford: you're going through a lot of effort to play a crappy game lol :)
<Bilford> Im learning how to use LInux
<cfraz89> true
<cfraz89> i promise 0.2 will be much better
<cfraz89> hopefully to install aswell
<noteventime> cfrax89, Why did you decide to use CS?
<noteventime> z*
<cfraz89> noteventime: really nice integration with ode
<noteventime> ok :) cool
<cfraz89> and the tech-demos were impressive
<cfraz89> i looked at a game which used ode with ogre
<cfraz89> and it looked scary
<noteventime> buggy?
<cfraz89> no
<Bilford> oh well
<Bilford> I'll wait then
<cfraz89> just raw ode code looks really complex
<cfraz89> Bilford: didn't work?
<Bilford> need  libcal3d.so.11
<noteventime> ahh, Maybe there is some kind of wrapper library
<cfraz89> oh
<noteventime> Bilord, also in adept :)
<cfraz89> i didn't realise it had so many dependencies
<noteventime> bilford*
<cfraz89> its not
<cfraz89> the cal3d in adept is 0.10
<Bilford> ok
<cfraz89> i cant get 0.11 to work in kubuntu
<noteventime> libcal3d11-dev
<noteventime> Looks like 11 to ome :/
<cfraz89> really?
<noteventime> Are you running dapper?
<Bilford> I am
<cfraz89> yep
<noteventime> hmm, I just made a search
<noteventime> maybe it was updated recently
<cfraz89> noteventime: its still 0.10
<cfraz89> even though it says 11
<cfraz89> thats what adept says under candidate version
<noteventime> Wierd
<cfraz89> yeah
<noteventime> You'r right
<noteventime> Maybe they just forgot to change the version :/
<cfraz89> lol
<noteventime> :D
<noteventime>  /usr/lib/libcal3d.so.11 is installed now :/
<cfraz89> cool
<cfraz89> ill see how it goes
<noteventime> It's in the apt package
<cfraz89> thanks
<noteventime> cfraz89, Where can i get the game?
<noteventime> I want to try too now
<cfraz89> http://automanic.sf.net
<noteventime> :D
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> do you have crystal space installed?
<noteventime> Lets hope it runs on this comp
<cfraz89> if you do i can give you my devel version
<cfraz89> which is much better imo
<noteventime> Thanks, if I don't have CS I'll install it
<cfraz89> so you would like devel version?
<noteventime> yes :)
<cfraz89> ok lol
<cfraz89> ill upload what i have
<noteventime> cfraz89, Is semi-stable 0.99  ok?
<cfraz89> you'll need the cs and cel snapshots from http://www.crystalspace3d.org
<cfraz89> noteventime: should be
<noteventime> ok
<cfraz89> if it is most recent one
<Mars^> Hi are they any debs for new thunderbird, cause i dont know how to install one i downloaded from mozilla ssite :/
<noteventime> What is Crystal Entity Layer really, never got the hang of it
<cfraz89> noteventime, it abstracts crystal space
<cfraz89> so instead of having a camera, and a whole lot of meshes
<cfraz89> you have entities
<noteventime> Cool
<cfraz89> an entity which has a mesh, and a camera following it for example
<cfraz89> makes game-making easier
<noteventime> Mars^, doesn't look like 1.5.0.3 has a deb yet
<noteventime> cfratz89, Abstraction is always nice :D as long as there isn't a too large performance hit
<cfraz89> i'm uploading it now, might take a whie
<cfraz89> yeah
<Mars^> noteventime, So can you tell me how to install the one i downloaded from mozilla page?
<noteventime> Mars^, Which one? The source?
<cfraz89> i've just finished the entity loading stuff,
<cfraz89> now all i have to do is make a good map which uses it
<cfraz89> and then i'll have weapon and health pickups
<cfraz89> and then i can release 0.2
<noteventime> I should really do more "real" programming :P
<Mars^> Hmm i have 1.5.0.2 And its binary I run it,. But is there any way to install it ?
<noteventime> Mars^, 1.5.0.2 is availible fromo adept
<Mars^> oh, where can i get resp?
<noteventime> Mars^, Are youo runing dapper?
<noteventime> running*
<Mars^> no 5.10 soon i will go into dapper
<Mars^> after stable
<noteventime> Mars^, I think 1.5.0.2 is dapper only
<noteventime> Mars^, I'd suggest upgrading. Stable is released in a little more than a week
<Mars^> Hope i wont crash kubuntu like i did in 5.4>5.10 swith
<Mars^> I will do it today, after a little cleaning kd.
<cfraz89> Bilford: why did you decide to switch to linux?
<noteventime> cfraz89, Do oyou have any idea if libcg1.5 beta will work with CS?
<cfraz89> noteventime: i didnt even know it existed
<noteventime> ok :D
<kronoz> is there a way to check how many times a program has been run during the current uptime?
<cfraz89> kronoz: the system logs might help
<Bilford> um
<Bilford> my laptop had 6 days left before I had to activate
<Bilford> and my desktop got invaded
<Bilford> trojan
<Bilford> using the lame Windows REmote Assistance thing
<xanax`> hello
<cfraz89> wow
<cfraz89> hi
<cfraz89> yay, its done
<cfraz89> noteventime: http://home.exetel.com.au/cfraz89/automanic-0.2-pre.tar.bz2
<cfraz89> thanks!
<noteventime> Thanks :D
<cfraz89> hope it works
<Bilford> is that a cg version
<cfraz89> its a source version
<cfraz89> so it needs a new crystalspace and cel install
<noteventime> cfraz89, I still need to compile CS and CEL so it will take a while :D
<cfraz89> noteventime: sure
<noteventime> I've been hunting down dependecies :D
<cfraz89> just dont forget it needs to be run from its own directory
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> no jam install :)
<noteventime> "jam install"*
<cfraz89> the source version doesnt depend on cal3d or cg
<cfraz89> yeah, no install
<noteventime> But CS does more or less :D
<cfraz89> not really
<noteventime> If you want the functionality it does X-D
<cfraz89> problem is i cant work out how to make it read its config file relative to its location
<cfraz89> only relative to the current directory
<noteventime> I have no idea :D
<cfraz89> lol
<noteventime> Maybe I'll use CS some time, then it's better to get all the libs :D
<cfraz89> true
<noteventime> Only took a few minutes
<Yamasinakanotema> Hi How can i update to dapper from 5.10 ?
<noteventime> Yamasinakanotema, change all breezy in /ets/apt/sources.list to dapper
<noteventime> then run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cfraz89> gtg now
<Yamasinakanotema> words?
<cfraz89> thanks everyone!
<noteventime> :D
<noteventime> Ltes hope your game works on this comp
<noteventime> bye
<cfraz89> lol thanks
<cfraz89> bye
<noteventime> Yamasinakanotema, ?
<Yamasinakanotema> where can i fiond dapper respos list?
<noteventime> Yamasinakanotema, first run "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Yamasinakanotema> ya
<noteventime> Yamasinakanotema, Same as breezy but "dapper" instead of breezy
<hastesaver> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Yamasinakanotema> And then?
<hastesaver> Yamasinakanotema, you want to upgrade to Dapper?
<noteventime> then run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Yamasinakanotema> hastesaver, yes
<hastesaver> !upgrade
<ubotu> I heard upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Yamasinakanotema> And one more question. Where are system sound files stored, cuse i would like to use the one of breaking window one.
<hastesaver> Yamasinakanotema, in short, run "kdesu update-manager -d"
<noteventime> Yamasinakanotema, How do youo mean stored?
<Yamasinakanotema> where are they
<noteventime> In the filesystem?
<noteventime> or where do you set which ones to ouse
<noteventime>  /usr/share/sounds
<hastesaver> Yamasinakanotema,  /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Glass_Break.ogg is probably what you want :)
<Yamasinakanotema> thanks
<semboy> hello where do i save the file tahoma.ttf
<semboy> to what diroctory
<nico8481> hi
<semboy> hi
<semboy> hello where do i save the file tahoma.ttf
<semboy> to what diroctory
<semboy> please help me out man
<semboy> i just started to setup wine
<semboy> NICO8481 help me please :)
<noteventime> semboy, ?
<BazziR> semboy: did you install msttcorefonts?
<semboy> nah
<semboy> where do i get it?
<BazziR> make it so, then
<BazziR> through apt
<nico8481> semboy: no idea
<noteventime> semboy "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonots"
<noteventime> semboy "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<BazziR> you've got a nice set of ttfs then already
<BazziR> afterwards copy them to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<semboy> cp ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts             ?
<BazziR> localise where they are
<BazziR> cp *.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<BazziR> when you are in the fonts dir
<BazziR> should be something like /usr/share/fonts or /usr/X11/fonts or so
<semboy> sorry but i just started linux
<semboy> ;(
<BazziR> hehe
<BazziR> wine is quite a beast for a first time linuxer
<semboy> aha
<hastesaver> semboy, did you do "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" ?
<semboy> yep
<semboy> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/.wine/drive_c/mozcontrol$ cp ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<semboy> cp: missing destination file
<semboy> what did i do wrong now
<semboy> ;S
<hastesaver> semboy, oh, some of those instructions BazziR gave were for Wine, nevermind if you don't have Wine.
<semboy> i have wine
<semboy> -> /home/semboy/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts           -there is fonts stuff -but ther is no files in it
<BazziR> semboy: wait a sec
<semboy> k
<BazziR> I'll give you step by step
<BazziR> first do "sudo updatedb"
<uwo> hi all. where do i find the "udev rules"?
<BazziR> then "locate *.tff"
<BazziR> tell me when you got output
<semboy> i typed sudo updatedb than it waits -but no output
<semboy> than type locate *.tff ?
<semboy> but got no output Neither error
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> hehe but i update my video card -i did not need no help with that :P
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> !show me the money
<ubotu> SeMb0YNewtolinux: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ccc_> SeMb0YNewtolinux: fonts are ttf, not tff
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> yeah
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i got output
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> thx man
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> Bazzir is mad at me ;( -sorry but i am newbe man
<BazziR> I am studying :)
<BazziR> that's why I'm not instantly replying
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> :D
<BazziR> SeMb0YNewtolinux, updatedb produces no output
<BazziR> and takes a while
<BazziR> locate should do some output though
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> locate
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i got output
<BazziR> ooo
<BazziR> paste the first two lines here
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/.wine/drive_c/mozcontrol$ locate *.ttf
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> /var/lib/defoma/gs.d/dirs/fonts/VeraMono.ttf
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> /var/lib/defoma/gs.d/dirs/fonts/VeraMoBd.ttf
<BazziR> is something with Arial.ttf included in the output?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i will check
<MetaMorfoziS> hey all, i'm use two keyboard mapping, the hungarian and the english, i'm setted it in kcontrol and then a little applicatioon is started in my kicker that signs what mapping i use (With a flag). So today this app causes some error, without the en/hu flag only an "err" text shown
<MetaMorfoziS> why? and how can i repair it?
<assclown> is it right that grub cannot boot an XFS partition directly ?
<ajayc> hi guys
<ajayc> i dunno why i cant shutdown my kubuntu livecd
<ajayc> it hangs after it ejects the disc
<ajayc> any idea?
<ajayc> guys?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> nope i dont find any ariel
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ;S
<assclown> is that really a big issue /
<assclown> ?
<ajayc> is that to me?
<assclown> yep
<assclown> :D
<ajayc> it is a big issue
<ajayc> if i cant shutdwon my laptop
<assclown> oh ok... fair enough
<assclown> are you talking about while running it from the CD
<ajayc> is acpi enabled by default?
<ajayc> yes assclown
<assclown> or you installed the livecd to the harddrive ?
<ajayc> live mode
<assclown> hmmmm no idea
<_JP> hmm, does the MBR remain untouched if i install GRUB on the root partition instead?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> BazziR ther is no Arial.ttf
<BazziR> should be after installing msttcorefonts though :(
<epokh> hi
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> maybe i eyez are not working well
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ;|
<epokh> does somebody has installed skype on kuby??
<chx> hi. I did a make-kpkg in /usr/src/linux and kernel compiled OK but there is no .deb anywhere in sight :(
<tictric> chx: it's one level up
<chx> i know
<chx> ls /usr/src inux  linux-headers-2.6.12-9  linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7  linux-source-2.6.15  linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2  rpm
<chx> that's what I have in /usr/src
<tictric> I haven't compiled a kernel for a long time but my guess is that you made a mistake on the command line
<chx> ? I typed make-kpkg and nothing else....
<tictric> make-kpkg kernel_image
<tictric> but first I'd do a man make-kpkg
<tictric> and read through it.
<tictric> Especially if you are using initramfs
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, case? Did you try both arial.ttf and Arial.ttf?
<tictric> chx: http://www.us.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-system.en.html#s-kernel-details
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> yes
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i did something wrong i now it
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> know it
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, I have it in /var/lib/defoma/gs.d/dirs/fonts/, /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/, and /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<tictric> chx: http://www.us.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-kernel.en.html
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> aha
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> The file or folder file:///usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/ does not exist.
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> what is wrong ?
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, you haven't installed msttcorefonts, I'd say :)
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> heh lol
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ?
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, yes, and what does it say?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> come on channel and i will paste it
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> #semboyisthebest channel :P
<BazziR> use kubuntu.pastebin.com
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ;S
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> why cant you just come on the channel
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> another problem
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> how do i paste it here
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ;S
<BazziR> the url you get
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> bazzir
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> can you just come on something channel so i can paste it
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> is it hard to come on something channel like #blue
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, no, you'll have to get used to Pastebin sooner or later :p
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, besides, everyone can look at it if you paste it at pastebin, even those who don't enter the channel
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ok bring it on than
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> what is the site?
<hastesaver> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, or kubuntu.pastebin.com :)
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14332 ok i have sendit
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, are you sure you have enabled multiverse? Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list also if you're not sure
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> no i have not
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> what do i paste?
<BazziR> well nothing then
<BazziR> go to synaptic and enable universe and multiverse :)
<BazziR> errr adept
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> lol now i understand
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ok how to enble?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> you mean install?
<BazziR> no
<BazziR> can someone with adept ready help him please? :)
* hastesaver starts adept for the first time...
<uros> hi all. i am trying to sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg, but it doesn't find the sources in the repositories, how do i find out which repositories i must add?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> Bazzir i go to adept than
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> manage
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, start adept, and go to manage repositories
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i mean that
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> :P
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i am good at this
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, right-click the ones that say "universe" or "multiverse" in them, and click enable
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> sorry but cant find it
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> like i say i am noob :)
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, you see a list, right?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> aha
<kronoz> how can the normal firefox icon be used?
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, look in the "components" column
<hastesaver> BTW, why don't KDE people work on the wiki? It seems to contain only Gnome howtos for most of these simple things...
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> aha?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> FOUND IT
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> yeah baby
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> what than?
<BazziR> once enabled make an apt-get update
<BazziR> and sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ok quit adpt?
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, once you've enabled all of them that say universe or multiverse, apply, commit changes, and fetch updates
<BazziR> yes
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, oh, you have run it as root. Did adept ask for a password when you started it?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> nope
<Tarzipan> moin
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, then close it, and start it with "kdesu adept", and repeat
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> kdesu adept cant find it
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i am on ubuntu
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, oh, you started adept from the menu? And it didn't ask for a password?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> nope
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> THIS SCREEN PUPPS upp when i open adpet
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, ok, type "kdesu adept" at a terminal then (konsole)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> my K3B isn't starting :S
<Flosoft> it also doesn't give me an error output when I launch it via Console
<kronoz> have you run the k3b permissions setup thing?
<Flosoft> how?
<hastesaver> Flosoft, really? What happens when you type "k3b" at the konsole? Do you get the promp back?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i dont have terminal
<Flosoft> hastesaver: nothing
<kronoz> SeMb0YNewtolinux, are you in KDE or GNOME?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> gnome
<Flosoft> root@Ubuntu:/home/admin # ps ax | grep k3b
<Flosoft>  8422 ?        D      0:00 k3b
<Flosoft>  9270 pts/3    R+     0:00 grep k3b
<Flosoft> root@Ubuntu:/home/admin #
<Flosoft> that is what I find
<Flosoft> and I can't kill it either
<Flosoft> tried kill -9 etc.
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, then why are you on #kubuntu?
<kronoz> ok, first go to, #ubuntu second, go to Applications > System > Gnome Terminal
<Flosoft> where is the permission setup?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> lol
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i got terminal
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> :P
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i am on kde
<kronoz> ok
<kronoz> SemB0YNewtolinux, what are you trying to do again?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> trying to get wine to wrok
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> but adpt not working
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> iss allways
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<kronoz> SemB0YNewtolinux, sudo apt-get install wine?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i have done
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> it
<uros> does anyone know the repo for amarok 1.4 for breezy
<Flosoft> does anyone else have problems with K3B?
<Flosoft> look on the kubuntu website uros
<kronoz> uros, check kubuntu.org
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i am trying to get the fonts
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> you know
<kronoz> download them and install them with System Settings > Fonts?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> Arial.ttf  cant find this stuff
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> arial.ttf
<kronoz> if you have a windows installation on your hdd copy the fonts from c:\WINDOWS\fonts to /home/youruser/fonts and install them with the system settings fonts module from there
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> but how the hell can i do that
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> man
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i have windows running
<BazziR> heh
<BazziR> poor SeMb0YNewtolinux
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> BazziR
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> why stop helping me ;S
<BazziR> there are 200 other people in this channel ;-)
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> comon
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> man
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i cant find the stupid ariel.ttf ;S
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> Awwwww :D
<kronoz> C:\WINDOWSzfonts
<BazziR> make multiverse work properly first
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> aha
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> but i get error
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14332 check it
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ther is the paste stuff the error stuff i mean
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, you haven't got multiverse working. Tell us the truth -- are you using KDE or Gnome?
<fek> hi
<fek> what's up2date? dapper or breezy?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i am using gnome so what
<hastesaver> fek, Dapper will be released on June 1st
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, Good, so we can help you better.
<fek> hastesaver: ah, thanks for the info
<uros> looked into kubuntu.org for amarok 1.4 backports for breezy but couldn't find them (only 1.4 for dapper) - does this mean they don't yet exist?
<hastesaver> !tell SeMb0YNewtolinux about multiverse
<BazziR> uros: amarok 1.4 wont be backported
<hastesaver> SeMb0YNewtolinux, read that?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ok i will read this
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i do what ever i can to get this stupid wine to work :@
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> i am not a quiter !
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ohhh this problem 2
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> what is going on to the world today?
<Flosoft> ah ... I found the problem
<Flosoft> I can only run k3b as root :S
<Flosoft> wasn't that an old bug?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> how do i run it as a root
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> someone help me please
<ccc_> uros: here's amarok 1.4 for breezy though: http://www.czessi.net
<uros> ccc: tnx
<semboy> ups
<semboy> yes
<semboy> i am ther
<semboy> but -how do i sign in
<semboy> to chat private chat
<hastesaver> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<keqiuguang> why can't i install wine?
<keqiuguang> and what is a flex package?
<KDEfanboy> adept crashed and now always thinks it's still running, refusing to install anything (i knew it would happen eventually...), what lock file needs to be removed to get it fixed?
<txus> to install wine you must to enable universe ports on /etc/apt/sources.list
<sPiDeRmAn> huh?
<sPiDeRmAn> whats that?
<txus> and then sudo apt-get install wine
<txus> with an editor
<evert_> Hello , sry for asking it here... but does somebody knows a good c++ channel ?
<sPiDeRmAn> so to install wine
<txus> open the file with root privilegies
<KDEfanboy> #c++ ?
<sPiDeRmAn> i need to be root
<evert_> thx :)
<txus> and delete the carather "#" at the beginning of the line thaht content universe at the end
<txus> sorry for my english isn't good :(
<KDEfanboy> grr need to find the apt lock file
<hastesaver> KDEfanboy, in the worst case, try rebooting :)
<Hobbsee> hastesaver: it says where it is, doenst it?
<Hobbsee> hastesaver: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Hobbsee> if you're sure it's not open
<hastesaver> Hobbsee, KDEfanboy, not me... I didn't know it shows that error message...
<KDEfanboy> lol not an option :P .. well i tried removing a couple lock files in /var that looked like they were to apt but didn't get anywhere. just did apt-get and it says to run dpkg --configure -a to correct an interrupted dpkg, so i think this might do it
<KDEfanboy> nah it didn't show where but ahh there it goes that did it.. much better.. too bad adept doesn't catch that by itself
<Hobbsee> yes, do what it says
<Hobbsee> he
<Hobbsee> h
<semboy> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<uros> bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory
<uros> hi again. followed wiki on installing/modifying ffmpeg for encoding ipod files. after installation i get "bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory"
<_ubuntu> hello
<cawt> hi all
<_ubuntu> who can tell me which things I have to install for NVIDIA drivers
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_ubuntu> thanks
<Hobbsee> uros: did you install ffmpeg first?
<_ubuntu> no
<_ubuntu> oo
<_ubuntu> sorry
<_ubuntu> :)
<uros> hobbsee: i believe it was already installed and through following the wiki i replaced it with one i built from source... if i do ffm+(tab) i get the command, but when run i get the error
<_ubuntu> Hobbsee: how to reconfigure xorg.conf ?
<Hobbsee> !+xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is probably to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<_ubuntu> because I delete is
<_ubuntu> 10x:)
<Hobbsee> uros: dapper or breezy?
<uros> hobbsee: breezy
<Hobbsee> hmm...
<Hobbsee> it's a binary...
<_ubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Hobbsee> uros: out of curiosity, why'd you build it from source?
* Hobbsee wonders if the file would work emailed...
<KDEfanboy> 3 part question: does the arts plugin for amarok work for anyone?  is there an arts plugin for xine? should the xine plugin for arts list xine as a possible audio method for arts? having trouble with all 3
<Hobbsee> KDEfanboy: were you the one asking about arts yesterday?
<uros> hobbsee: it was in the WIKI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iPodVideoEncoding?highlight=%28ipod%29; "For a litany of legal reasons, ffmpeg does not come with all of the necessary things enabled for you to encode video for the iPod Video by default. Therefore, we need to build it from source"
<KDEfanboy> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> uros: interesting - i just got mine from dapper multiverse...
<Hobbsee> KDEfanboy: hmmm...right
* Hobbsee uses amarok with the xine engine, and uses alsa to output the sound
<uros> hobsee: actually i never tried the one installed by default :) - opened wiki first
<Hobbsee> oh okay
<cawt> I would like to install firefox but , being completely new to linux I don't know the first thing about installing stuff...
<hastesaver> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cawt> oO
<cawt> thx :)
<hastesaver> cawt, if you want only the old version (Firefox 1.0.8, it's already installed)
<cawt> i'd rather have the latest one (and it's an occasion to "install stuff")
<txus> hi everybody
<KDEfanboy> heya
<cfraz89> hi
<cfraz89> noteventime, how did it go?
<noteventime> ahh, forgot after compiling CS
<cfraz89> lol
<noteventime> thanks
<cfraz89> np
<noteventime> compiling cel now
<cfraz89> after learning python with friends, we all decided that python basically is:
<noteventime> LOADS of warnings from cel :P
<cfraz89> Python.Answer() -- solve any problem
<noteventime> :D true
<cfraz89> noteventime: thats ok if they are about virtual destructors
<noteventime> yep
<noteventime> I'm teaching a friend python right now :)
<cfraz89> lol
<noteventime> Great first-programming-language
<cfraz89> i think its a great third language lol
<noteventime> It's a great language ;)
<cfraz89> yeah
<hastesaver> Haskell is the best first programming language ;)
<cfraz89> itd be awesome to win
<noteventime> but C++ is stioll the best ^^
<cfraz89> $3000 prize money + $3000 scholarship
<noteventime> haha, common lisp is the best first programming language
<h3sp4wn> ARM assembler is the best first programming language
<noteventime> </irony>
* Hobbsee is learning c++
<cfraz89> one of the people in our team knows assembler lol
<hastesaver> No, seriously. Common lisp and assembly and python (?) aren't even typed....
<noteventime> malbolge is the best first programming language
<noteventime> python is typed, but not strongly typed
<cfraz89> by typed, do you mean variables have a type?
<cfraz89> they do in python, but are assigned implicitly
<noteventime> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge_programming_language <- best first programming lanuage
<hastesaver> I still think people should learn a functional language first before an imperative language... but why are we having language wars in #kubuntu, anyway? :)
<Hobbsee> i was about to ask that :P
<noteventime> Python can be a functional language
<noteventime> depends on how you use it
<noteventime> It can also be used as an object orientated language :/
<cfraz89> python is very object orientated
<cfraz89> "everything is an object"
<zambba> How could I get a better .ace archiver to my computer?
<xtacocorex> since we're on the topic of oop, is there a good book for learning it?
<zambba> I've installed unace with apt and it can't open any of my ace archives :(
<hastesaver> xtacocorex, Bruce Eckel has written "Thinking in Java" and "Thinking in C++", and they're freely available on the net... I'm no expert, but they were pretty ok :)
<dergringo> are there any repos where I can get kxdocker 1.0+ ?
<xtacocorex> hastesaver: thanks
<xtacocorex> hastesaver: i'll look into them
<semboy> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<hastesaver> dergringo, universe? :p
<hastesaver> dergringo, oops, sorry
<dergringo> hastesaver: there is only version 0.39 :(
<dergringo> if anybody is interested... I found a deb package: http://dl.kanotixguide.org/debian/kxdocker_1.1.4a-0makke_i386.deb
<mpathy> Is it true that ReiserFS is not available via the live installer?!
<h3sp4wn> dergringo: You are better of getting the source deb (from debian sid or whatever) and building against the libraries that you are using - installing deb's like thas a bad idea (unless that is the source one I don't know what makke means)
<staale> hi everyone. I'm having trouble installing things with the apt-get command. Do anyone have a good /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.com/728080
<staale> thxnk h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> (I think its better like that because if you ever need to edit it it can fit on one screen in recovery mode - without the comments)
<h3sp4wn> staale: If you are using breezy you will have to change all the instances of dapper to breezy
<h3sp4wn> staale: Or you may end up inadvertantly doing an os upgrade
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<staale> h3sp4wn: thanks. Ok
<staale> h3sp4wn: ubuntu dapper drake is the newest one?
<mpathy> ReiserFS..Its not available via the embedded QPartEd? Why? Did Hans go unpolite again? ;)
<hastesaver> !tell staale about easysource
<h3sp4wn> staale: Released properly in 11 days
<mpathy> and another thing that doesnt work: the live-installer doesnt ask me if I want to do my partition changes! if I click next its lost
<mpathy> where is the proper channel to report it, because the release date is near
<hastesaver> mpathy, look for bugs on Launchpad
<mpathy> hmm I thought it would be probably better to say it personally because there are only a few days.. and these bugs are huge in my opinion.
<noteventime> cfraz89, error: no matching function for call to iCelPlLayer::FindNearbyEntities(iSector*, csVector3&, csVector3&)
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> i think your cel might be too old
<cfraz89> which pseudo-stable is it?
<noteventime> mom
<cfraz89> mom?
<noteventime> moment
<noteventime> 0.99 from 27 January 2006
<cfraz89> hmm
<hastesaver> mpathy, yes, but this bug might have already been reported, and people working on it (or it may not even be a bug) -- did you search Launchpad first?
<cfraz89> noteventime: it probably needs a snapshot then, sorry
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> :)
<cfraz89> if you are really willing you could try
<noteventime> ill get it from the cvs/svn
<mpathy> hastesaver: Yeah sure. But I think for today I will download the textinstall because right now it didnt format my partitions properly: "there was an problem with mk.ext3" - wtf?
<cfraz89> thanks
<noteventime> ohh, they have them as nighly snapshots
<mpathy> They shouldnt do THIS in a long-term-release..
<mpathy> and its the newest live-cd
<cfraz89> noteventime: yep
* xtacocorex is away: breakfast and errands
<mpathy> and its also not possible to make a custom mountpoint via the live-cd installer..?!
<noteventime> cfraz89, updating nowo
<cfraz89> noteventime: thanks heaps
<noteventime> np :D
<noteventime> gahh
<cfraz89> ?
<noteventime> Got error messages :P
<noteventime> tryiong again
<noteventime> Stupid o key
<mpathy> and point 4 it doesnt recognize the new written partition sizes properly - really, wtf..?
<brandon_> what does konq need nspluginviewer for?
<noteventime> So, lets hope it compiles now
<noteventime> Haha, my laptop is running jot fram all compiling
<cawt> err need some help installing firefox
<cawt> anyone? :)
<cfraz89> cawt: how are you installing it?
<cawt> well
<cfraz89> its in the repositories , dapper has 1.5
<cawt> downloaded the tarball, extracted it in /opt
<noteventime> cawt, "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<cawt> aaa
<cawt> ok
<noteventime> :)
<cawt> thx =)
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> !apt
<ubotu> methinks apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<cawt> hmm when I try to launch firefox: gtk warning : cannont open display
<noteventime> cawt, How are you running it?
* xtacocorex is back.
<cawt> frome the terminal
<cawt> from*
<feydin> whats the dapper channel?
<mpathy> good question :) you mean the channel where you can say sth. about dapper and whats not working and they will be probably happy about it? I search this too :)
<cfraz89> cawt, just try the alt-f2 way
<Hobbsee> mpathy: that's usually called malone
<Hobbsee> ubuntu dapper support is in #ubuntu+!
<Hobbsee> ubuntu dapper support is in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> kubuntu dapper support is in here
<crazy_penguin> goof afternoon all! :)
<crazy_penguin> good afternoon all! :)
<xwolf-> will ShipIt come with dapper released or the last flight?
<skeff> hi! I tried installing amarok 1.4 but trying to start it fails at "error while loading shared libraries: libkdecore.4: no suh file or directory"
<mpathy> Hobbsee: Sure, I can make a bug report, but I also want some feedback that I probably could fix the problem together with someone working on it who can ask me questions about the problem (hope you understand my english)
<Hobbsee> mpathy: true.  i do
<mpathy> Hobbsee: I have a launchpad account, and also reasonable karma ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<mpathy> Hmm.. Perhaps I only expect too much from the Live-Installer, in the small amount of time from starting to plan it and putting it into the release..
<cawt> cfraz89: it works!  thanks!
<mpathy> Otherwise perhaps somebody would be glad to hear sth. from a usability / ui guys side?
<cfraz89> np!
<Hobbsee> mpathy: anything with the live installer needs to go to malone - Riddell likes fixing that sort of stuff, and needs it all in bug reports
<root_> any way  to change the wallpaper on kubuntu dapper?
<cfraz89> root_: you can drag the wallpaper onto the desktop
<cfraz89> then click set as wallpaper
<cfraz89> or you can right click on the desktop
<cfraz89> and press configure desktop
* xtacocorex is away: this time i'm actually going to eat and do my errands
<semboy> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<skeff> I just wanted to say that the amarok package wanted kde libraries called 'libkde*.4' instead of the existing 'libkde*.so.4'.. four or so libraries I had to symlink, otherwise thanks for the package! My system is dapper "gUbuntu" ;)
<goldenear> Does anyone here use ACPI on a desktop computer ?
<goldenear> Before, I was using GNOME and I had a "suspend" button... I can't find it in KDE and I really miss it :(
<goldenear> I have added a "suspend" icon in the pannel with "klaptop-acpi-helper --suspend"
<Hobbsee> goldenear: there's a setting in klaptop - you just have to turn it on
<Hobbsee> goldenear: breezy or dapper?
<Hobbsee> you can install kpowersave, which is much better
<goldenear> I'm using Dapper
<Hobbsee> you can install kpowersave, which is much better
<goldenear> isn't kpowersave depreciated (in favor of klaptop) ?
<Hobbsee> no, other way around
<goldenear> klaptop is indeed installed by default IIRC
<Hobbsee> it is
<Hobbsee> for the moment
<goldenear> Hobbsee: great, kpowersave shows an icon in system tray with all the suspend/sleep options/modes :)
<Hobbsee> goldenear: yep :)
<jame> Hello
<jame> I would like to get java working with my firefox
<jame> And I feel preatty lost
<goldenear> klaptop doesn't show the icon on a laptop computer :(
<jame> d list from adept but its preatty huge
<jame> *looked
<BazziR> jame, once you upgrade to dapper it will be piss easy ;)
<jame> what is dapper
<jame> In n00b windows user
<BazziR> the next version of (k)ubuntu
<jame> ah, when will it get released?
<jame> i just installed this
<jame> cos my pirated windows activition time expired
<BazziR> june 1st
<jame> thats not too far away :)
<goldenear> Hobbsee: why is klaptopdaemon installed by default under Kubuntu ? kpowersave seems to be better... at least it works both on laptop and desktop!
<Hobbsee> goldenear: kpowersave istn tested enough..
<Hobbsee> i think it's just going to slip out from dapper...
<Hobbsee> it works for teh people who do use it, but those people are pretty rare
<Hobbsee> for edgy though, i'll be trying to push us to use it
<jame> I need help
<jame> again
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<goldenear> Hobbsee: I really hope it will be in edgy :)
<Hobbsee> goldenear: i do too.  i'd expect it to be
* Hobbsee will probably poke and prod until it is :P
<nebular> is there any write support for ntfs on the dapper drake live cd?
<noteventime> I hope networkmanager will be standard in edgy
<Hobbsee> noteventime: it is
<Hobbsee> in dapper
<Hobbsee> nebular: no
<jame> my problem is with UTF-8 or something
<noteventime> nebular, there is ntfstools, dunno if it is on the live cd though
<goldenear> Hobbsee: the actual package doesn't create an entry/icon in the K menu... is this normal ?
<noteventime> Hobbsee, Cool
<Hobbsee> goldenear: knetworkmanager does
<jame>  dont appear right
<Hobbsee> er, it did
<jame> huh
<jame> then some other ppl have troudle
<jame> they are cupposted to be scandinavians
<jame> not hebrew
<nebular> ok, next question, is write support for ntfs safe?
<noteventime> jame, What problems do you have with ?
<noteventime> nebular, no
<goldenear> Hobbsee: I was talking about kpowersave... no icon for it in the K menu :(
<Hobbsee> nebular: not really
<Hobbsee> goldenear: sure there is.
<Hobbsee> goldenear: system menu
<noteventime> yes there is
<jame> t on ts valmiina
<noteventime> There's one in system here too
<goldenear> oops, I didn't see it ... sorry
<Hobbsee> :P
<jame> my text became like that
<karl> Hi everyone :)
<goldenear> Tank you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi karl
<karl> Anyone here having problems with sudo?
<karl> :)
<karl> Err..solutions to problems with sudo :P
<noteventime> jame, there are some problems sending  files from gnome to kde
<KDEfanboy> anyone else have the problem where newly installed KDE apps from adept don't create KMenu items unless you manually rebuild the system cache?
<noteventime> yes,
<KDEfanboy> who me?
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> But just some apps
<KDEfanboy> ok heh.. whew.. least it's not just me
<karl> Hehe
<evert_> Does somebody know a good IDE for C++ ? I'm using Code::Blocks now , but it crashes to much ....
<noteventime> kdevelop
<noteventime> vim + cmake :S
<noteventime> :D
<noteventime> kate + cmake :D
<evert_> Hmm i don't wanna work in the console ... Something like devc++ or code::blokcs
<Hobbsee> noteventime: cmake?
<noteventime> kdevelop then
<_ismael> Hello, how can I konw  what encoded character (Utf, ISO...) is a  file?
<noteventime> hobbsee, CMake is a autotools replacement
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<noteventime> USED BY KDE4
<evert_> I'll try kdvelop
<noteventime> opps, excuse the caps
<Hobbsee> hehe
<noteventime> evert_, The one in apt is a little buggy :)
<evert_> Also in dapper ?
<_ismael> Hello, how can I konw  what encoded character (Utf, ISO...) is a  file?
<noteventime> _ismeal, depends on the filetype, i think
<_ismael> how depends? I'm do  convmv -i -r -f ISO-8859-1 -t zzzzzUTF-8 antiguo/ --notest
<_ismael> I'm do convmv -i -r -f UTF-8 -t ISO-8859-1  antiguo/ --notest but the system tell me "this file was not validly encoded in utf-8-strict:". For that I need to know what encoded  character is  the file  who I want convert
<_ismael> I'm do convmv -i -r -f UTF-8 -t ISO-8859-1  antiguo/ --notest but the system tell me "this file was not validly encoded in utf-8-strict:". For that I need to know what encoded  character is  the file  who I want convert
<lwizardl> how can i get a folder image to work in kde i'm used to just naming the image folder.jpg for in windows
<karl> How do i fix my sudo problem? Everytime i write sudo + a command, it says : "sudo: timestamp too far in the future"....
<evert_> I can't compile with Kdvelop ( i used the version from adept , with kubuntu Dapper Drake)
<voicu> when I try to play a movie through samba (with kaffeine) I get the error "no URL handler implemented for smb:/...". do you know how to solve this?
<voicu> do I need a plugin or kio slave or what?
<nixternal> good mornin' kubuntu
<nixternal> oh i so gotta setup my kmail folders...way to much email
<crazy_penguin> upgrade finished. reboot required. // az ujitas befejezodot. ujrainditas szukseges. // upgrade efectuat. repornire necesara. bye all
<karl> How do i change from GDM to KDM?
<theine> karl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<karl> theine: thanks :)
<atul1> hi guys i have one problem anyone can help me please
<Hobbsee> !+helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<atul1> i am new to linux and i was try to wach some dvd on tv but there is no display on tv
<atul1> i have toshiba laptop
<atul1> p 3 500 mhz
<atul1> 350 ram
<atul1> tridant display driver
<atul1> but i dont know how to configure driver in linux
<atul1> any sugestion
<goldenear> atul1: you're computer is pretty old
<atul1> yeah i know thats why i am using linux
<atul1> linux is fast compare to windows
<goldenear> linux yes ... but not kubuntu
<atul1> then which one i should install
<goldenear> you should try Xubuntu for your computer
<atul1> ok no problem ...............thanks
<atul1> let me check where i can download
<goldenear> kubuntu is very nice but on more powerful computer
<goldenear> http://www.xubuntu.org
<atul1> i have one more but i am using server 2000 on that
<goldenear> atul1: is your other computer a server only ?
<atul1> yeah
<atul1> i have sap install on that
<atul1> thats why i dont wanna change
<goldenear> ubuntu is nice has a server too
<atul1> ok but is it ok with sap installed
<goldenear> sap ?
<atul1> i mean normaly sap and linux are enemies
<h3sp4wn> asterix
<atul1> never cope
<atul1> SAP
<goldenear> what's SAP ?
<atul1> its a bussness operating system
<atul1> i mean its a kind of operating system which is used for co.
<h3sp4wn> Its not an operating system if it runs ontop of windows
<atul1> yeah its a application but u have to configure windows according to requirement
<atul1> of sap
<goldenear> is this sap : http://www.sap.com/ ?
<atul1> i dont know its a complicated
<goldenear> atul1: ?
<atul1> i have once question can i switch kubuntu to xubuntu directly or i have to uninstall 1st
<h3sp4wn> Apparantly linux is now the reference platform for sap software development (http://www.novell.com/switzerland/download/novell_05_wsp.pdf) haven't managed to understand what it is yet
<atul1> actully i am not a sap guy my partner is
<goldenear> atul1: you install it from kubuntu : apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<karl> Dang, compiling cedega takes long time
<atul1> i am a windows guy (MCSE,MCSA)
<ccc_> we run SAP at work (warehouse), so i know it pretty well. its a big expensive piece of junk. sadly its more or less standard in its targetted businesses.
<atul1> oh ok cool so i can upgrade directly to xubuntu
<Hobbsee> karl: try koffice :P
<raf> hello all
<atul1> hi
<atul1> sorry guys got a go tea time
<raf> where can I found what are those packages starting with K
<goldenear> atul1: but I recommend you to reinstall xubuntu from the beginning.
<raf> ?
<raf> I haven't found anything on KDE site
<atul1> ok thans
<atul1> bye guys
<raf> I mean, I ran "top" and I have found some applications I don't know what they are, ie. kaccess
<raf> ie. kthread
<h3sp4wn> pstree makes it easier to understand what is related to what
<Frozenkernel> Hallo
<raf> I guess there are a site with the information about thous apps
<karl> Hobbsee: I'm going to....when cedega is finished...:.(
<Hobbsee> er...why?
<mrfishhat> does anyone know why when i try delete things it says authentication failure?
<raf> why pstree shows information like that -> kthreadaio/0
<raf> ?
<karl> Hobbsee: Oh, sorry, not compile it, install it i mean :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<karl> What?
<Hobbsee> i was thinking that if you were compiling koffice, it would be rather pointless...
<karl> Instead of apt-getting it you mean? :)
<nixternal> anyone have net just stop working...like it went to sleep....i am checking the logs and see nothing obvious...ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 fixed it...but only temporarily
<raf> why pstree shows information like that -> kthreadaio/0
<Fikret> hi, how do i change those black rows that do appear after i changed some visible settings like design in kubuntu 5.10 on my laptop, i have already set it to default.
<h3sp4wn> raf: Are you using a locale other than english ?
<raf> h3sp4wn: mmm, my keyboard is in spanish
<raf> where can I find information about kaccess, khelper, kthread, Idon't wath they are
* xtacocorex is back.
<slow-motion> hallo
<Rone> Kpf on kubuntussa jo valmiina oleva pienimuotoinen palvelinohjelma, mutta miten sill tyskennelln?
<_bbeck> Hello, I tried installing the Ktrorrent 2.0 beta from the Ktrorrent website, but when I do a dpkg -i on it I keep getting the following error... trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data.  Does anyone know of a way to fix this problem?  Thanks.
<nixternal> Error - KDesktop >> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said:
<nixternal> wth is that?
<hastesaver> _bbeck, hmm, I know a fix that has worked for me, but I'm not sure what it does -- want to know?
<_bbeck> hastesaver: thanks, I'd like to know.
<hastesaver> _bbeck, if the first line of the error says something like "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/AAA (--unpack):", do "dpkg -i --force-overwrite AAA"
<hastesaver> _bbeck, and then run apt-get -f install
<hastesaver> _bbeck, as I said, this may be dangerous and do bad things -- use at your own risk
<_bbeck> hastesaver: Do you know if there is a way to unpack a deb file so I could compare the file that's already there with the file it wants to overwrite?
<hastesaver> _bbeck, try dpkg -X
<_bbeck> hastesaver: thanks, that worked like a charm.
<wasp_ems> i am missing the unrar utility..what should i download?
<ilottimo> hello
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, the package rar
<wasp_ems> found it
<wasp_ems> thanx though
<Bizzeh> hmmn
<Bizzeh> no amd64 wine
<Bizzeh> how much does that suck
<staale> does anyone know how i can solve a problem that sounds like this; Everytime i trie to install something, it says that a package is depending of another, but that package number 2 shall not be installed.
<staale> pleas. this is my second day using kubuntu
<wasp_ems> ok i have about 20 files which are under rar and which create a big file...in windows i would extract them all in one folder what do i do here ??
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, 20 files create a big file?
<wasp_ems> yep
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, in any case, you can extract them all in one folder if that's what you want
<steveire> There are website out there that will show you the internet through the eyes of a bot, But I can't find any. Know of any?
<wasp_ems> i dont have the extract option..i used to but not anymore..so i have to open with ark each file and extract them,,cant i do it all together
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, use the terminal :)
<VA> !PASTE
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<VA> !PASTE
<aseigo> Riddell: ping
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, "rar x *.rar" or something like that, I'm not sure. You could read the rar man page or wait for someone else :)
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<Riddell> aseigo: hi
<aseigo> Riddell: moin
<Riddell> bon soir
<aseigo> Riddell: there was a breakage it seems in the recent kdm packages?
<Riddell> there was?
<EvilIdler> Why not simply use Ark to extract?
<aseigo> Riddell: i updated yesterday, rebooted this morning and X wouldn't come up because PATH in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xstartup was /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<Riddell> PATH="$PATH:/usr/bin/X11"
<Riddell> what do you have in there?
<aseigo> oh wait. my bad. it was in kdmrc
<aseigo> ServerCmd=/usr/X11R6/bin/X
<aseigo> should of course be
<aseigo> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X
<aseigo> i didn't mess with my kdm config (dont' need to. everything's purdy as it is ;)
<aseigo> the only change has been yesterday's (or the day before... dunno if i shtudown the laptop yesterday at all) updates
<Riddell> that X is a link  /usr/X11R6/bin/X -> ../../bin/X
<Riddell> it's part of xserver-xorg
<DeadS0ul1`> heh
<DeadS0ul1`> looks like I shouldn't apt-get upgrade till next week then
<Riddell> installing the latest xserver-xorg I still have that link
<Riddell> aseigo: do you have xserver-xorg installed?
<Riddell> hmm, it's not a dependency of kubuntu-desktop
<aseigo> root@freedom:/etc/kde3/kdm# dpkg -s xserver-xorg
<aseigo> Package: xserver-xorg
<aseigo> Status: deinstall ok config-files
<Riddell> I'm somewhat confused why nobody could have complained of this before
<Riddell> maybe something has dropped a dependency on xserver-xorg recently
<aseigo> well, it -did- work
<aseigo> i've got lots of the xserver-xorg-* packages installed
<aseigo> just not the main (meta?) package
<aseigo> anyways.. i'll install that package now
<mardi> hello, do i really need kded running all the time?
<Blissex> mardi: yes.
<mardi> ok, thanks :)
<Blissex> mardi: for more information etc. look at descriptions of the KSyCoCa system...
<fernando> hi, does is possible to add RSS to Konqueror?
<Blissex> fernando: pointless, KDE is based on specialized apps. KNewsTicker/aKregator
* Blissex hates the ''cool idiots'' that put sTuPiD KaPiTals in their names...
<fernando> Blissex: ok. and does is possible to add a couple of gestures in Konqueror?
<Blissex> fernando: should be possible indeed, directly or indirectly.
<Blissex> fernando: check these:
<Blissex> fernando: check these: 'Control Centre:Regional & Accessibility:Input Actions' and 'Konqueror:Settings:Configure Shortcuts'
<fernando> Blissex: ok, thanks, let me see
<mardi> Blissex: ok, i found out that kded monitors configuration files
<mardi> and calls kbuildsycoca to update the database when a change occures
<mardi> pretty cool eh? :p
<mardi> i have a process applet running, i'm trying to figure out if anything in it doesn't need to be running
<mardi> artsd runs at a steady 1%, i know thats the sound server
<mardi> do i need gam_server running all the time?
<mardi> http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/ says it's like kded?
<Blissex> fernando: you can also bind input actions to invocations of 'dcop' so can do everything.
<Blissex> mardi: 'gam_server' notifies KDE of which files change, extracting that from the kernel. it tells 'kded' which config files it needs to reread.
<mardi> oooh ok
<sheldonc> mardi: is something screwed up? why the obsession with killing processes ?
<Blissex> mardi: but note also that often you have to tell 'kded' to reread things explicitly, with 'kbuildsycoca'
<mardi> i think it's a hold over from XP, when ever i installed xp i'd kill like 15 uneeded processes
<mardi> <-- linux newbie
<Blissex> mardi: usually KDE does not start processes that are unneeded. Many distros however start a lot of non KDE background dmons that may not be needed.
<Magus`> Hey, I'm having trouble increasing my resolution beyond 1024x768
<Magus`> Any reason why?
<mardi> Blissex: i figured as much, had to find out for myself tho
<Blissex> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mardi> Blissex: thanks for the info :)
<fernando> Blissex: I just added a couple of mouse gestures but not the one I wanted
<mardi> last question, can i grep the distro name from anywhere? uname -a just pulls up "Linux"
<crazy_penguin> re. hi all
<russ> uname -r
<gnomefreak> isnt there a desktop icon on the kubuntu 6.06 livecd for installing?
<mardi> russ: that's the kernel, i'm looking to pull up "Kubuntu"
<fernando> Blissex: I wanted: BACK -> right clic + left clic, and FOWD -> left clic + right clic, but the Konky gestures say I must clic the middle button and move left
<fernando> (or right)
<gnomefreak> mardi: lsb_release -a?
<russ> sorry dunno that one
<gil> hello can anyone help me with running ShrinkDVD with wine in dapper?
<fernando> Blissex: on Firefox those gestures are easily installed but Firefox is too heavy for my old machine :(
<Blissex> mardi: sorry, thats not a gesture... That's a chord.
<gnomefreak> the lsb_release -a will show you the version of kubuntu/ubuntu you are using
<mardi> nice, thanks gnomefreak :)
<Magus`> Hrm
<Magus`> The auto-detect thing didn't work
<Magus`> Strange
<Blissex> mardi: gestures are patterns that you draw with the mouse...
<gnomefreak> mardi: yw
<fernando> Blissex: and it's not possible to add chords in Konqueror?
<gil> i am having some problems getting the program to pick up my drive...can anyone help?
<mardi> Blissex: i think fernando is asking about gestures :p
<Blissex> fernando: probably yes, but in a different section...
<fernando> Blissex: Oh, I hooked with that gestures in Firefox and now I really need them!!!
<Blissex> fernando: I'll have a look but sometimes you can't have everything...
<DeadS0ul> fernando: konqui is yoru friend =D
<fernando> Blissex: ok, thanx, i'll stay here and look around.
<Blissex> fernando: I am looking but it looks like mouse press sequences cannot be done, I'll look a bit more.
<jager> quick question:  amarok is not suggesting artists to me even though i have the check box in last.fm settings checked.  why might that be?  that was a neat feature
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there! i was wondering if there's an application/applet to control manually the speed of the processor in the centrino series.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't like particularly klaptop, and i remember that on gnome there was something to manage the speed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i found gnome-cpu-applet to set the frequency, but when i uninstall klaptop the program doesn't work abtmore
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anymore
<_bbeck> I selected a few songs in Juk to alter their album name with the tag editor, and when I did the width of Juk aboud doubled.  Has anyone else noted this behavior?  Juk 2.3.2
<_bbeck> aboud -> about
<nxv_> hi, i have avis from my camera (photo camera) what is the best tool, codec to convert them. want to put them on my website and have smaller files without losing quality
<gil> need help with shrinkDvd...anyone>?
<nico8481> re
<slow-motion> re
<slow-motion> texas lightning auf ARD!!
<poimen> somoen knows a internet site that is paying for translations or something? I need to make $300  a month and no job around here??
<Blissex> poimen: lots of those...
<poimen> hum?
<Blissex> poimen: check RentACode.com and eLance.com
<Blissex> poimen: check RentACoder.com and eLance.com
<poimen> Blissex they are hiring people?
<Blissex> poimen: they are like eBay but for freelancers. Problem is, most of the freelancers are in the 3rd world and charge little, but it looks like you are in a similar position.
<poimen> Blissex : thankx :D
<a33> hi there, how do i configure adsl ? (in other linuxes there is adsl-setup)
<_darksoul> how much cpu will a idle kubuntu use?
<_darksoul> mine seems to be using 25% most of the time..
<_darksoul> and its at 2.5ghz..
<russ> mine runs about 5%...mostly xorg
<_darksoul> so its not normal
<Magus`> Hrm
<Magus`> Nothing I've done makes 1280x1024 work
<Magus`> Manually adding it makes my LCD stop working
<Magus`> Even though it's the correct resolution
<hastesaver> !tell Magus` about fixres
<Magus`> I've tried that
<Magus`> Still didn't work
<Magus`> =\
<hastesaver> Magus`, you tried everything on that page? oh... I don't know anything else, wait for others :)
<Magus`> I've tried most
<Brujah> hy everybody!
<Brujah> kdevelop tells me it need automake 1.6 but thats not available?
<ccc_> hi
<ccc_> Brujah: the name of the package is automake1.6
<Brujah> Okay, will try! Just had a look in adept and there is only 1.4 and then 1.7
<uniq> automake1.6 is not available in dapper for the record. only breezy.
<ccc_> ok. /me is still on breezy.
<Brujah> What do I do then? Can I use 1.7?
<ports> hey
<Brujah> Just tried. Now I get:
<Brujah> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Brujah> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Brujah> See `config.log' for more details.
<crimsun> Brujah: did you reinstall build-essential?
<Brujah> No thats not installed at all... should I?
<Brujah> I do not fully understand description of this package
<Brujah> Just installing it!
<seawolf__> ciao
<Magus`> What's the command to kill X from the root command?
<Magus`> console *
<Brujah> Damn. Now I get: checking for libz...
<Brujah> configure: error: not found.
<Brujah> Possibly configure picks up an outdated version
<Brujah> installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.
<Brujah> Check your installation and look into config.log
<Brujah> *** Exited with status: 1 ***
<crimsun> Brujah: what are you trying to build?
<crimsun> the package may already be in the repos
<Brujah> A new kde application
<Brujah> I want to write an application to play magic the gathering for kde
<Brujah> And I just want to compile the template to build a basic kde application right now
<chip42> speaking of which, where can i find the api associated with the libkde3-java package?
<Brujah> So is it not possible to develop in Dapper?
<EvilIdler> Of course it is - there are hundreds of different programs you can use :)
<chip42> Brujah: no one is going to hold your hand, put it that way ;)
<Brujah> Damn :-)
<EvilIdler> I prefer SCons rather than make/autoconf etc.
<ports> hey
<ports> i installed Limewire on Kubuntu... but shortcuts for it didnt show up
<steve> Anybody know if a pre-built WINE 0.9.13 will come out soon?
<steve> Maybe I shall just build it myself then...
<Brujah> Okay just looked up what scons is. (A replacement for make). I fear I need exactely what to do to make kdevelop using it....
<waterglass> hi, is there a way to make konsole fullscreen?
<Negrita> waterglass: Ctrl+Shift+F
<waterglass> Negrita: thanks!! is there a way to hide the menu?
<Negrita> Not that I know off :-( But I'm no expert.
<waterglass> hehe thanks!
<Negrita> Click on Settings and then at the bottom Configure Konsole. Have a look around you might find something.
<waterglass> hehe it's the first thing there.. Settings -> Hide menu bar
<waterglass> but i dunno hw to bring it back now!!
<Negrita> DOH!!!!
<gil> i am trying to run dvd shrink through wine...does anyone have experience doing this!!
<gil> ?
<waterglass> Negrita: really sorry, is there a shortcut next to that in your setting menu? i have no idea how to bring it back!!!
<Negrita> If you havn't changed your change as default then just closing and re-opening Konsole should work.
<Negrita> No shortcuts.
<jorik> m trying to copy a dvd i rented, n it says "cant copy encrypted dvd's" (well, something like that, i translated it to english). is there something i can apt to get around this n copy them anyways ?
<Negrita> I'm actually working on a Knoppix HDD install so I presume my setup is the same as yours.
<Blissex> jorik: this channel is not for warez advice...
<waterglass> Negrita: ah, thanks.. i'm running irc and a few downloads in konsole at the moment so i'll do it later.. thanks though! :)
<jorik> warez? who's talking warez? i just want a back-up, linux can handle that, right ?
<Brujah> jorik: watch the movie and bring it back!
<Negrita> NP
<Blissex> jorik: you can't backup rented movies...
<jorik> aight
<jorik> what about this dvd i bought years ago, im afraid its gonna get scratched ... can i copy that ?
<Brujah> jorik: Depends on your country. In mine its illegal!
<giligan> i need help running a sony application from wine, can anyone help
<giligan> i am using HiMD sonicstage
<giligan> how can i get this to port from wine///?
<jorik> dude ... really, all im asking for is the name of the program that does it. *please* help me
<EvilIdler> jorik: apt-cache search dvd
<giligan> i need help using sonicstage on Dapper
<giligan> has anyone got this program to work?
<giligan> anyone?
<giligan> so can anyone help me?
<Blissex> giligan: try #Ubuntu+1
<giligan> i did...nobody home
<Brujah> Is there a chance that I get a program of mine that you need a commercial compiler for in the universe archive of ubuntu?
<giligan> how does one set computer on suspend mode automatically?
<giligan> after T time say
<giligan> suspend mode anyone?
<jorik> hmmm dvdbackup always gives an error halfway thru anyone knows what could be causing this ?
<steve> :o! Adept went beserk and deleted pretty much every package on my system!
<Magus`> Hey, I'm trying to install Kubuntu (Dapper) but the installer seems to fuck up
<Magus`> I get to part 6 (dealing with partitions) and it keels over
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> is there a library implementing what the program 'file' does ?
<giligan> how do i change the boot screen
<giligan> bootsplash
<bimberi> !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there! i was wondering if there's an application/applet to control manually the speed of the processor in the centrino series.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't like particularly klaptop, and i remember that on gnome there was something to manage the speed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i found gnome-cpu-applet to set the frequency, but when i uninstall klaptop the program doesn't work abtmore
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do u know any other way of doing it?
<neoncode> I have a problem with my kubuntu install. When I boot it, even in recovery mode. It Always stalls on "Conguring network interface..." when booting in normal mode it still stays on uSplash and it even does this when there's no newtork cable pluged in... Help?!?!?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> neoncode: press Ctrl
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  C
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cntrl + C
<neoncode> Tallia1Kubuntu, What will that do?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> stop executing the current operation, it should work,... for example i use it when i know that i will not need the net to speed up the boot
<neoncode> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok i'll reboot(i'm in windows now) And try that. Thanks..
<pc> hi, anyone here uses the ipod:/ kio and knows a bit how it works?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> pc, mhh, you shoulda try use amarok for songs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> while use the kde applet to mount / unmount the partitions
<pc> Tallia1Kubuntu: i did, but whenever i try to copy something to my ipod, nothing seems to happen
<pc> Tallia1Kubuntu: and i should tell i use gnome, not kde... but i figured the people here know more about k*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> have you mounted the ipod?
<pc> yup
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh, i will just give you my settings in amarok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can transfer files without problems right? after you mount
<pc> yeah that seemed to work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, gimme a sec
<pc> but i didn't see them on the ipod, so i tried again
<pc> then it asked me if i wanted to overwrite them...
<pc> so i unmounted it, looked on the ipod and behold, no files!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, you can't used ipod:/ to transfer songs
<pc> no that was using amarok
<pc> but i did think that was possible..
<pc> is it read only then?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in amarok, in the media device tab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there's a tool on the right of connect
<Tallia1Kubuntu> once the window opens you shoulda have in there /media/ipod
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or whatever is the mounting position that you will have to write inside fstab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /dev/sda1   /media/usb      auto  umask=000,noauto,user                 0 0
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /dev/sda2   /media/ipod      auto  umask=000,noauto,user                0 0
<Tallia1Kubuntu> these are the ftab lines that i used
<pc> k, i'll check
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry in the tool opened window you have to write mount /media/ipod unmount /media/ipod
<pc> i hoped it was smart enough to figure that out by itself :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> obviously amarok must be able to mount it in user mode, otherwise it doesn't have write permissions
<pc> oh but i dont think that's the problem btw
<pc> it does get mounted, because i can see the music on the ipod
<pc> the writing just doesn't seem to work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> see the music means reading file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not writing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i suggest you to add the media mounting applet to kicker, in order to have fast mount abilities
<pc> hmm
<pc> now he won't mount it anymore
<pc> what did i do...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo mount -a
<pc> hm i added the fstab entry, with noauto
<pc> i plug it in again, and it gets mounted
<pc> f*ck now it's empty...
<pc> my ipod shuffle always worked nice, why wont this one
<crazy_penguin> night all. pleasent dreams :)
#kubuntu 2006-05-26
<neoncode> Tallia1Kubuntu: Ok, back in kubuntu, thanks.
<slow-motion> n8
<klerfayt> why is it so that if I install nvidialatestdrivers in suse then my nvidia-settings will remember my options but in kubuntu they reset to default?
<Narishma> hi
<Narishma> I have some problems with gamin
<Narishma> gam_server is constantly eating 65% cpu
<ninHer> hi all
<Narishma> is there any way to disable it ?
<_JuDgEn_> where can i get libflac6?
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> how do you extract .rar files?
<_JuDgEn_> unrar
<jeff_> ?
<jeff_> is that a package?
<_JuDgEn_> i think it is included as default in ubuntu
<jeff_> i dont have ubuntu though
<_JuDgEn_> just use "unrar %argument% %file% %location%
<jeff_> i have kubuntu
<jeff_> ok
<_JuDgEn_> its the same
<Pupeno> is there such a thing as a mime type of a directory ? maybe inode/directory ? file just returns application/x-not-regular-file.
<_JuDgEn_> the only difference is the windowmanager, desktop enviroment and de-loader + some apps
<_JuDgEn_> anyone got libflac6 for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<intelikey> i have kdebase installed can run kicker inside other windowmanagers,  now  how to start kde without fluxbox running ?
<_JuDgEn_> only have libflac7 over here but i need 6 to satisfy some dependencies
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: do you have kwin installed?
<intelikey> kwin hmmm don't think so.
<crimsun> _JuDgEn_: what are you attempting to use?
<intelikey> yes i do
<_JuDgEn_> crimsun: some apps from an old distro i uesd before
<_JuDgEn_> i guess i could just compile it from source
<intelikey> kwin is already the newest version.
<crimsun> _JuDgEn_: the soname has changed. You'll need to recompile it against the newer libflac-dev.
<feistel> hi
<intelikey> _JuDgEn_
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> kwin: cannot connect to X server -:0
<feistel> Amarok 1.4 is available for Breezy ?
<h3sp4wn> no
<feistel> why ?
<Snake__> feistel: just dapper
<h3sp4wn> Needs a new version of taglib
<feistel> h3sp4wn, what version?
<Snake__> feistel: taglib1.4
<intelikey> kwin now says "kbuildsycoca running..."  but tty5 (where X is) still is unchnaged.
<feistel> Snake__, taglib == libtag ?
<feistel> ii  libtag1c2                             1.3.1-1.1ubuntu1                   TagLib Audio Meta-Data Library
<Snake[Away] > feistel: correct, notice that one is 1.3
<feistel> yes
<Snake[Away] > 1.4 is in dapper
<intelikey> nobody ?
<Snake[Away] > intelikey: i dunno :(sorry
<intelikey> what executable starts kde ?
<Snake[Away] > intelikey: startx
<jk-> startkde
<_JuDgEn_> xinit
<jk-> (if x is already running)
<_JuDgEn_> intelikey: do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ccc_> i'm using amarok 1.4 in breezy from czessis repo, has instructions on www.czessi.net. unofficial yep, but it works.
<mrfishhat> does anyone have any idea why cant i see any windows network workgroups?
<_JuDgEn_> bah, i use clamp to listen to music =))
<Bilford> mrfishhat, are you using Samba
<_JuDgEn_> clamp rules, no graphical interface what so ver =)
<mrfishhat> Bilford: yeah
<Bilford> are you using Dapper
<mrfishhat> Bilford: breezy
<Bilford> I dont know
<feistel> Snake[Away] , how I can migrate from Breezy to Dapper ?
<Bilford> can you upgrade
<mrfishhat> Bilford: how?
<Bilford> replace all the breezy in sources with dapper
<Snake[Away] > feistel: add the dapper sources, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (No quote, 1 command)
<Snake[Away] > dapper sources here:
<Snake[Away] > !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> <_JuDgEn_> intelikey: do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" <---- sounds like real good advice.   heh except X isn't the problem.
<mrfishhat> Bilford: and that will upgrade my whole system?
<Snake[Away] > mrfishhat: yes
<Snake[Away] > mrfishhat: read my directions about
<Snake[Away] > above*
<feistel> Snake[Away] , risks ?
<Bilford> it's pretty safe, since the final version is coming out in less than 2 weeks
<Snake[Away] > feistel: Upgrading never worked well in the past, but they claim its been cleaned up. Dapper itself is pretty stable, ive been using it without any issues what so ever
<Snake[Away] > its a much better OS, even in beta, than breezy
<Bilford> I did a fresh install.  I think fresh install is best if you can do it
<Snake[Away] > Bilford: +1 correc
<Snake[Away] > t
<Snake[Away] > Anywho
<Snake[Away] > im off
<Bilford> lol
<Snake[Away] > byebye
<mrfishhat> Bilford: how would i change the sources to dapper?
<Bilford> mrfishhat, can you do a fresh install
<Snake[Away] > ubotu: thell mrfishhat about sources
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake[Away] 
<Snake[Away] > ubotu: tell mrfishhat about sources
<intelikey> so is dapper ubuntu+1  for kde also ?
<mrfishhat> Bilford: wouldnt that take my settings away?
<Snake[Away] > intelikey: dapper isnt ubuntu+1
<Bilford> it isnt?
<Snake[Away] > intelikey: ubuntu+1 would be known as edgy eft (the one coming out after dapper)
<troy> isn't dapper+1 called eft or something
<troy> right
<intelikey> then is the the correct channel for dapper ?
<Snake[Away] > Yulp
<intelikey> this
<Snake[Away] > ubotu: tell me about dapper
<Bilford> mrfishhat, I dont know if upgrading messes up your setttings
<Snake[Away] > Oh I see..
<Snake[Away] > hmm
<Snake[Away] > well then go for it
<Snake[Away] > ANYWAY GOT TO GO lol
<Snake[Away] > bye
<intelikey> and no one in the "propper" support channel can tell me how to start kde from the command line ?
<kkathman> Snake[Away] :  :)
<Bilford> add an Ubuntu Forums search thing to  FF Search
<Bilford> it comes in handy
<troy> who does the amarok packaging for the 1.4 series?
<intelikey> well i can do it in steps....  X & kicker -display :0      then open a konsole and type startkde.   but there has got to be a better way.
<crimsun> troy: in Kubuntu? Riddell does.
<kkathman> hey thoreauputic :)
<intelikey> da man wif da answer.
<troy> Riddell: are you around?
<thoreauputic> hi kkathman :)
<intelikey> thoreauputic howto startkde from console?
<troy> crimsun: the amd64 packages are b0rken... I know what the problem is, I just need the packager to fix it :)
<intelikey> and don't say "startx"   :)
<thoreauputic> intelikey: startx /usr/bin/startkde IIRC
<crimsun> guess I had better fix libvisual-plugins
<Riddell> troy: hi
<thoreauputic> or maybe just startkde
<intelikey> ok.  at lease you did add the extra....
<Riddell> troy: the amd64 package works for me
<troy> Riddell: it breaks for me - I have to make 4 symlinks to get it to work
<intelikey> startkde "cant connect to display"
<Riddell> troy: which are they?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: try startx /usr/bin/startkde
<intelikey> i'll try it.  but i think it will also start blackbox (my default mw)
<Bilford> A 'Vista Capable' PC will require at least an 800MHz processor, 512MB of system memory, a DirectX 9 capable graphics card, a 40GB hard drive with at least 15GB of free space, a DVD drive, and audio and internet capabilities.
<troy> Riddell: it's a library linking problem I think, because once I link /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4 >>> /usr/lib/libkdecore.4  (and the same for libkio.so.4, libkdeui.so.4 and libDCOP.so.4) it works
<intelikey> testing
<thoreauputic> intelikey: it shouldn't
<mrfishhat> Bilford: so by changing the repositories to dapper it will upgrade the whole sys?
<troy> Riddell: I tried uninstalling the packages and reinstalling it, and it had the same problems
<thoreauputic> if you specify it should respect what you give it
<Bilford> mrfishhat, yes, just replace the word breezy with dapper in sources
<Bilford> fresh install is better though
<Bilford> clean your hard drive
<troy> Riddell: I can send you the output for ldd /usr/bin/amarok if that helps
<intelikey> k it seems to have worked correctly.  thank you thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> intelikey: seems? of course it did ! *grin*
<thoreauputic> :)
<intelikey> lol
<Bilford> doing an upgrade is boring
<Bilford> because your computer looks pretty much the same after
<Bilford> doing a fresh install makes it look like a new computer
<intelikey> hmmm this is the first time i've ran kde without another wm backing it in dapper.......
<thoreauputic> now if only sound would work right in mac-on-linux for me...
<mrfishhat> Bilford:but its still the new shite
<Bilford> yes
<mrfishhat> Bilford:ok because i spent some tme making everything look and act the way i want in to
<troy> Riddell: are you running those same packages successfully on an amd64 dapper? is there anything that could be wrong with my system?
<Riddell> troy: hmm, weird, you could be right
<Riddell> I have /usr/lib/libkdecore.4 but that file shouldn't exist
* Riddell makes a new chroot
<semboy> hello someone here
<thoreauputic> crimsun: any ideas why sound would be incredibly scratchy and intermittent when using mac on linux? My config looks OK...
<intelikey> oh this is odd.   seems i have the desktop configured to give the apps menu on left click and the desktop menu on right click   and a windows menu on middle click.....  can't get rid of menus without selecting something......   :)
<crimsun> thoreauputic: current dapper?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: yes
<semboy> does someone knowz -I found kernel patch-2.6.16.17 and i want to install it
<thoreauputic> crimsun: just dist-upgraded
<troy> Riddell: just making sure I'm not losing my mind (yet) :)
<semboy> i got the patch
<crimsun> thoreauputic: reproducible with aplay?
<semboy> but dont know how to install it
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I don't follow -
<semboy> does someone knowz -I found kernel patch-2.6.16.17 and i want to install it
<semboy> i got the patch
<semboy> but dont know how to install it
<thoreauputic> crimsun: do you mean using an aplay option for mol?
<intelikey> semboy you have 2.6.16.17 installed ?
<semboy> nope
<crimsun> thoreauputic: no, I mean is mol the only app that has scratchy audio?
<semboy> i have the patch
<raf> hello all, I want to backup my kubuntu, at least my settings and installed software, kernel, etc, what files I need to burn?
<semboy> and i want to uinstall
<thoreauputic> crimsun: ah, yes
<semboy> install it*
<semboy> but dont know how
<semboy> ;S
<semboy> nope
<crimsun> thoreauputic: I'm not familiar w/ mol; does it use oss devices (and thus alsa's oss emulation)?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I noticed I had to set output to OSS in beep - seems odd
<intelikey> semboy then why would you want a patch for a kernel you don't have........  <confused/>
<semboy> cuzz
<crimsun> thoreauputic: that's the default, but yes, it should be changed to alsa at some point
<thoreauputic> crimsun: the mol config has alsa as default
<crimsun> thoreauputic: what device does the mol config point to?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: beep freezes with alsa output
<intelikey> oh krap. time got away from me.  gtg
<semboy> I have kernel verison -> 2.6.12-10-k7  it is to old
<semboy> i need to update or install a new version
<semboy> but how?
<crimsun> thoreauputic: in beep is the mmap option checked in the alsa plugin prefs?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: looking
<Bilford> semboy, you using Dapper
<semboy> nope
<thoreauputic> crimsun: yes, it is checked
<Bilford> upgrade to Dapper
<crimsun> thoreauputic: please uncheck it and try again. Does beep still "freeze"?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: attempting to use alsa output freezes the whole screen - OK trying that - if I disappear it's because I needed to do ctrl-alt-bspace :)
<semboy> how do i upgrade
<semboy> ?
<semboy> ?
<semboy> how do i upgrade
<semboy> to dapper
<Bilford> replace all breezy with dapper in the sources list
<Narishma> no one has any idea about my gamin problem ?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: OK it doesn't freeze but it pops up an error implying the config is wrong and won't play
<thoreauputic> crimsun: OSS works fine but of course that hogs the sound device
<crimsun> thoreauputic: do any of /etc/asound.conf, ~/.asoundrc* exist? If so, please pastebin their contents.
<raf> hello all, I want to backup my kubuntu, at least my settings and installed software, kernel, etc, what files I need to burn?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: OK looking
<semboy> Bilford
<Bilford> what
<thoreauputic> crimsun: aha - that must be it! I don't need /etc/asound.conf , right?
<semboy> can you chat with me on private chat?
<Bilford> ok
<thoreauputic> crimsun: shall I try renaming it ?
<crimsun> thoreauputic: correct, /etc/asound.conf is deprecated. However, ~/.asoundrc* is/are fine.
<Bilford> semboy, actually I cant.  I dont have PM permissions
<Magus`> Hey, I'm trying to use Adept, but no matter what I do it tells me something is already using it
<Bilford> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I had a ~/.asoundrc but I moved it ( probably when I installed breezy)
<thoreauputic> crimsun: that might explain the mol problem too
<semboy> try /msg nickserv reigster -and the name of the password-
<Bilford> ok
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I'll try disabling it
<SergioAMD64> hello
<thoreauputic> crimsun: thank you! Beep no longer complains with alsa1 :)
<thoreauputic> umm alsa
* thoreauputic risks trying mol again
<SergioAMD64> I'm trying to install kubuntu on my laptop but it doesn't work
<SergioAMD64> startx gives me fatal error
<SergioAMD64> can somebody give me some pointers?
<crimsun> thoreauputic: excellent.
<Bilford> where is the sources list again
<crimsun> /etc/apt/
<Bilford> ty
<thoreauputic> crimsun: You saved me yet again :) mol sound is much better now
<thoreauputic> still a bit scratchy but usable
<thoreauputic> crimsun: thanks again - these sound issues are really beyond me and your help is much appreciated
<crimsun> thoreauputic: don't mention it
<Magus`> crimsun: Do you have a moment?
<SergioAMD64> sorry to bother but can anybody help me? startx gives me fatal error on my AMD64 laptop
<crimsun> Magus`: sorry, no. Ping me again in 20 mins.
<Magus`> O.. k
<semboy> k
<semboy> k
<judgen___> ubotu: !xgl
<ubotu> judgen___: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Riddell> troy: it's compiling away but I need to go to bed, I'll upload it sometime tomorrow
<thoreauputic_> this message is brought to you by Mac-on-Linux :)
<judgen___> hmm i just installed dapper, and now i have no accelerated x
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* thoreauputic_ was kicked off #kubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<thoreauputic> hehe
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<semboy> hello
<semboy> how do i get source list
<semboy> i mean in the allt+f2
<semboy> and i write gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis and run
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<semboy> but i see just a blank stuff
<semboy> and i write gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis and run
<semboy> but i see just a blank stuff
<thoreauputic> semboy: try putting quotes around the gedit bit
<semboy> ha?
<semboy> what you mean
<thoreauputic> also use gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<thoreauputic> or kdesu or whatever
<dbglt> does dapper become the next release, or is it only testing?
<dbglt> and, is there a simple way to 'upgrade' to dapper from an existing stable distribution?
<thoreauputic> dapper will be 6.06 in early June
<dbglt> ah
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> I heard upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<dbglt> is it best to wait for it to be released? I can handle a few bugs and such, but I'd like it to still run, pretty much :)
<thoreauputic> dbglt: it is pretty stable as far as I can see
<Magus`> For some reason the Adept Database is locked, and I can't figure out how to unlock it
<Magus`> Any ideas?
<dbglt> thoreauputic: I don't think I have "update-manager"
<thoreauputic> Magus`: probably you are running apt or another package app
<dbglt> ah
<thoreauputic> dbglt: it isn't a KDE app
<Magus`> Well, that would make sense
<Magus`> Except it appears even after I've rebooted
<Magus`> With nothing running
<dbglt> thoreauputic: aye, figured as much
<dbglt> thoreauputic: no way to do it without installing it?
<Magus`> So I'm just confused
<thoreauputic> dbglt: you can still use the older method -
<Magus`> =\
<dbglt> thoreauputic: ah
<dbglt> thoreauputic: "Upgrading from Ubuntu releases prior to 5.10"?
<dbglt> oh
<dbglt> no
<dbglt> thoreauputic: where is this older method mentioned?
<klerfayt> Magus`: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> dbglt: substitute dapper for breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Magus`> Said I had to use another command
<Magus`> Which I used
<thoreauputic> klerfayt: no, he needs dist-upgrade
* Magus` waits
<dbglt> thoreauputic: when dapper is actually released, will it be simple to move back onto the 'stable' version?
<thoreauputic> Magus`: you have to change your sourcesto dapper first
<thoreauputic> dbglt: no
<Magus`> Also, another odd "thing"
<thoreauputic> dbglt: but dapper will be "stable" in June
<Magus`> Sometimes Adept won't respond
<Magus`> Unless I reboot/log out
<Magus`> Like, it'll act as if it's starting up
<Riddell> troy: uploading, try it in an hour or so
<Magus`> And then die
<dbglt> thoreauputic: what I'm trying to ask is, sorry if I'm not clear, it won't enable all pre-release stuff... just packages in dapper?
<thoreauputic> dbglt: umm....
<Bilford> semboy, did you upgrade
<Magus`>  <thoreauputic> Magus`: you have to change your sourcesto dapper first <---- ?
<Magus`> I'm already using the Dapper type
<thoreauputic> Magus`: ah
<Magus`> Dammit
<thoreauputic> Magus`: OK then
<Magus`> Now Adept won't load
<Magus`> And I'm gettin sick of logging in/out
<Magus`> D;
<Magus`> NOW it loads
<thoreauputic> Magus`: well you can still use apt or aptitude :)
<Magus`> And ooh
<Magus`> And it's working again
<Magus`> For now
<dbglt> thoreauputic: as in, when dapper is fully released, and if I update, will I not have the same installation as someone who just upgraded to the stable dapper?
<thoreauputic> heh
<Magus`> The problem started when it died during a full upgrade
<Magus`> I hope that doesn't happen a lot
<thoreauputic> dbglt: yes, the same
<dbglt> thoreauputic: ok :) Many thanks
<thoreauputic> dbglt: you just need to keep updating with dist-upgrade until release
<thoreauputic> dbglt: there are lots of changes still happening
<dbglt> thoreauputic: ahh ok
<dbglt> yep yep, can do
<thoreauputic> :)
<Magus`> Hmm
<Magus`> Why can't I find the MP3 codec
<dbglt> *nod* I'm just unsure on the package management and how kubuntu/ubuntu works... I've worked with beta gentoo before, so *should* be able to cope :p
<thoreauputic> bah - xchat Acqua sucks
* thoreauputic kills it
<Magus`> Aww
<Magus`> Dapper doesn't put CD/DVDs on the desktop like Breezy did
<Magus`> I liked that
<dbglt> 795 upgraded, 90 newly installed, 164 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<thoreauputic> dbglt: dapper is nearly ready - you won't bew likely to have major problems
<Bilford> yes it does
<dbglt> heh
<Magus`> Bilford: Well, not by default apparently
<Bilford> you put a DVD in, and the icon shows up on the desktop
<Magus`> I did, and it didn't
<Bilford> you know how to fix it?
<dbglt> thoreauputic: aye, so I've heard. I used to compile fun little unstable gentoo packages, and screw up my whole system after an emerge... always fun trying to fix that :p
<dbglt> but now my time is touch more limited
<dbglt> *a touch
<regeya> thoreauputic: if you find something you like better than xchat aqua, lemme know--when I'm at work, I end up using it 'coz I haven't found an OS  X IRC client I like better
<Magus`> Bilford: No, I don't
<Magus`> :(
<Bilford> System Settings
<regeya> but I agree, it sucks
<Bilford> Disk & Filesystems
<thoreauputic> dbglt: I never tried gentoo - until last week i was on dialup, and anyway all that compiling didn'tappeal to me
<Bilford> Administrator Mode...  (at bottom)
<Bilford> click the DVD drive
<Bilford> then click Enable at the bottom
<thoreauputic> regeya: I think I'll just use irssi in mac-on-linux :)
<Magus`> Odd
<Bilford> oh also...
<Magus`> It's greyed out
<dbglt> thoreauputic: oh it was awesome, the best 'package management' (very very customisable, since built from source- USE flags are fantastic) I have seen forever. Stable and fantastic (if you didn't go around messing around with the unstable ones)
<Magus`> (Enable)
<Bilford> Modify it
<Bilford> Enable at Startup
<ubuntu> what the hell must i do to get a usb stick to mount?
<dbglt> thoreauputic: it just left a lot to the user to setup as a result. No two gentoo systems are the same, so it'd be hard to integrate them well
<Magus`> One worked
<Magus`> The other gave me an error
<thoreauputic> dbglt: I've heard goodthingsabout gantoo, but I'm a Debian man really :)
<Magus`> Saying I needed to classify the file system type
<dbglt> thoreauputic: still not conversant with apt... I know install, remove, update and upgrade :P
<ubuntu> i've set the fs type to auto
<dbglt> thoreauputic: and now! dist-upgrade!
<thoreauputic> dbglt: sudo apt-get installapt-howto && apt-howto
<thoreauputic> ;)
<dbglt> ubuntu: mmm it should mount automatically (at least it does here)... can you mount it from the CLI?
<thoreauputic> oops space between install and  apt-howto of course
<dbglt> thoreauputic: aye, but I'm doing a dist upgrade!
<dbglt> might be a while
<dbglt> oh and the lock is a bit annoying
<dbglt> could run lots of emerges at the same time under gentoo
<thoreauputic> dbglt: several hours including post install
<dbglt> thoreauputic: aye :)
<SergioAMD64> hello
<dbglt> thoreauputic: is there any reason why there is a forced lock? Not possible to run more than one instance?
<thoreauputic> dbglt: you can do that with source packages, just not binary
<dbglt> ah
<dbglt> I can't see how the downloading of packages conflicts with my installation of others
<thoreauputic> dbglt: it's possible to compile using apt
<SergioAMD64> i try startx on my laptop and I get fatal error
<dbglt> thoreauputic: aye
<SergioAMD64> this is after I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dbglt> SergioAMD64: can you give us some more information from your xorg log ?
<SergioAMD64> it supposedly found my ATI radeon mobility video card but i still get the same error
<thoreauputic> SergioAMD64: then you gave a wrong answer somewhere :)
<ubuntu> <ubuntu> i can't mount as a user even though i specified that in the configurator
<dbglt> ubuntu: ah
<SergioAMD64> I just pressed enter all the time :P
<thoreauputic> SergioAMD64: have you read the binary drivers wiki?
<SergioAMD64> no
<ubuntu> i'm using the live CD
<dbglt> ubuntu: mounting it under your fstab?
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<SergioAMD64> I'm total newbie
<dbglt> oh
<thoreauputic> SergioAMD64: see ubotu above
<dbglt> ubuntu: try 'mount -oiocharset=utf8,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/usbdevice /mnt/wherever' ?
* thoreauputic gets another coffee
<dbglt> SergioAMD64: heh yeah it is not that great at finding your exact hardware. Sometimes have to do things a little manually
<Magus`> Ok
<Magus`> I'm trying to play a song in amoK
<Magus`> And it 'plays' the song
<ubuntu> still can't mount as user
<Magus`> Except it only last for a split second
<Magus`> And no sound is made
<SergioAMD64> ok, I'll read the link and post back afterwards, thank you
<Magus`> I've installed the MP3 codecs
<Magus`> It worked in Breezy
<Magus`> :S
<Bilford> what about XMMS
<Bilford> it's like WinAmp
<regeya> thoreauputic: you know, you don't have to run macos on top of linux just to get irssi :)
<Magus`> Bilford: Well, I just wanna know why it's not working
<Magus`> If it doesn't work in amaroK, it might not work in XMSS
<thoreauputic> regeya: heh - yes I *do* realise that !
<Magus`> XMMS *
<thoreauputic> ROFL
<Bilford> idk
<Bilford> sounds like youre playing a normal Audio cD
<dbglt> ubuntu: mount as a user?
<thoreauputic> regeya: for fun, I could run emacs in mac on linux ;-)
<dbglt> ubuntu: or access the mount point?
<Magus`> Bilford:
<Magus`> I copied some MP3s off a DVD
<Bilford> ok
<Magus`> So it's not playing off it, no
<ubuntu> neither
<Bilford> try XMMS
<Magus`> I just installed it
<Magus`> Though it didn't appear in the Media thing
<dbglt> Magus`: what output are you using? gstreamer?
<ubuntu> i'll stress that i'm using the live cd, not installed version
<Magus`> Multimedia *
<thoreauputic> regeya: it amuses me to use windows media player in MoL , in OS-X, on Linux
* regeya uses aquamacs
<thoreauputic> regeya: the irony pleases me ;)
<Bilford> I never had to mess with anything with mp3
<Magus`> dbgit: According to amaroK, 'XINE'
<Bilford> I didnt have to jump through any hoops
<helloworld> hello all
<Bilford> I installed XMMS and it worked
<regeya> heh.
<dbglt> Magus`: hrmm, do you have any other options?
<Magus`> I don't get why it didn't appear in Multimedia
<dbglt> Magus`: gstreamer works pretty well
<Magus`> dbglt: Not yet, no
<dbglt> regeya: what is that? :)
<Magus`> GStreamer was what I was using with Breezy
<Bilford> oh yeah, what do I install to get RealAudio codecs
<dbglt> Magus`: ah, yeah I haven't had much luck with the xine engine in the past
<Bilford> I prefer not to install the official Real Player, since I enjoy owning my own computer
<regeya> dbglt: aquamacs?  an emacs build that doesn't require x11 on os x...it's not the first, and some people don't like it, but, uh, I do.
<Magus`> Well, how do I install GStreamer?
<helloworld> I was on breezy, I recently upgraded to dapper, On the upgrade it installed gstreamer0.10 but also left 0.8 on my system, Now when i run gst-launch0.10 i get this error "ERROR: pipeline could not be constructed: empty pipeline not allowed" Should I remove them all and just install 0.10 or is this something ellse?
<Magus`> What package am I looking for, I mean
<Bilford> If I want someone to  take over my computer, I'll install Windows
<dbglt> regeya: ahhh :)
<regeya> dbglt: I know this is OT and all, but heh, I saw someone say something about xchat aqua sucking, and had to weigh in :-D
<dbglt> helloworld: do you normally run gst-launch?
<regeya> that's how it got started, that is
<dbglt> regeya: oh no, I'm more than interested :) I'm looking to get one of them fancy new macbooks and tri-booting it :P
<helloworld> dbglt: I don't normally do use it, as of yesterday I was a gentoo user using mplayer and vnc
<helloworld> am I suppose to run something else?
<dbglt> helloworld: why would you use it directly?
<helloworld> dbglt: I just tryed to launch it because totum can't seem to use it
<dbglt> helloworld: I assume it is a mistake in your syntax rather than a problem with the package
<helloworld> it was complaining with errorrs
<dbglt> helloworld: but I could be wrong
<regeya> dbglt: heh
<dbglt> regeya: I'd have got one already if they didn't run so damn hot... have to wait for the next gen I think
<helloworld> sure, it could be that. Let me grab the totum error
<helloworld> but besides that, is it not good practice to only have one gstreamer installed not two versions?
<dbglt> helloworld: I don't think it would be a problem, the binaries are different. It shouldn't matter
<helloworld> ok
<regeya> speaking of sucking, konversation sucks down the cpu cycles.  oog.
<dbglt> thoreauputic: quick apt question... how do I search for my *installed* packages matching a certain string? (or does it take reg exps?)
<dbglt> anyone else feel free to answer that too :p
<stevekl> dbglt: Darn, I used to know this
<stevekl> hold on let me think
<dbglt> why does the wiki suggest using "sudo aptitude ..." ?
<Bilford> alt+F2
<Bilford> aptitude
<Bilford> oops
<Bilford> I mean adept
<dbglt> no I know that
<dbglt> but why does it suggest aptitude
<dbglt> rather than apt-get install?
<stevekl> well the apt-get command can't list installed packages
<dbglt> "sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly" ?
<stevekl> Oh
<stevekl> Yeah
<stevekl> You're right about that
<stevekl> why do websites suggest you use anything other than apt-get for installing stuff? I have no cliue
<stevekl> It's stupid
<regeya> aptitude has some neat advantages, such as later being able to remove packages that were deps of explicitly-installed packages...I don't know, maybe apt-get does that as well, but aptitude is just far too convenient
<Bilford> because Windows users like GUI
<thoreauputic> dbglt: either dpkg -S <file> or dpkg -l <packagename>
<Bilford> command line scares new people away
<regeya> Bilford: that'd make sense if aptitude had a gui
<stevekl> feh
<Bilford> oh
<stevekl> Well they're retards :p
<stevekl> It's a BILLION times easier to install something with "apt-get install xyz" than to use anything else
<stevekl> for installing one package
<dbglt> stevekl: yeah...
<Bilford> is the only way to get Real Audio to play  to install the official Real Player?
<regeya> I imaging it'd be too hard to read the manpage to figure out why anyone would suggest it; it's far more productive for tarded irc wankery
<Technel> and then decide that you need something slightly different and instead of checking a box, you have to memorize like 100 different possible parameters or check the man page every time
<stevekl> sure if you need to do some fancy work with apt or upgrade alot of packages, *maybe* you should use synaptic or whatever
<Bilford> I dont want to install an OS just for one codec
<Bilford> REal Player is like a new OS
<Bilford> I used Real Alternative on Windows
<stevekl> Technel: but when do you ever need to check the manpage for installing something?
<stevekl> "apt-get install xyz"
<stevekl> Couldn't be simpler
<thoreauputic> Bilford: mplayer or xine or totem-xine with w32codecs
<Bilford> ty
<Bilford> I have mplayer
<Bilford> hm
<stevekl> If they can't remember that then maybe they shouldn't be allowed to use computers or forks or dangerous objects
<thoreauputic> Bilford: will play most real audio
<Technel> stevekl, True, for installing, perhaps not, but for unzipping/tarring/installing/etc there are tons of parameters to enter
<Technel> often times
<thoreauputic> Bilford: some sites won't stream to non-Real apps
<Bilford> its an rm file
<Bilford> not streaming
<stevekl> Technel: sure, but i'm only talking about installing stuff with apt
<thoreauputic> Bilford: well, totem-xine works here for downloaded real media, mostly
<stevekl> Technel: I even disdain using tar on the command line
<Bilford> ok ty
<stevekl> but apt-get is so easy
<thoreauputic> Bilford: but you need the extra codecs
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Bilford> ok, I only need the codecs
<Bilford> Im going to use mplayer to encode rm to wav
<Bilford> with this command I found on the forums:   mplayer filename.rm -ao pcm:file=filename.wav
<stevekl> Huh I didn't know mplayer could do that
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<Technel> stevekl, Agreed
<Bilford> I did it on Breezy
<dbglt> yeah
<dbglt> mplayer is awesome
<thoreauputic> hmm
<dbglt> transcode and all that
<thoreauputic> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<dbglt> nice for converting out of shitty formats
<Bilford> ty
<thoreauputic> excusaethe flood please
<Bilford> I download radio shows off Usenet
<Bilford> convert to wav, edit out commercials, convert to mp3
<thoreauputic> why not ogg ? :)
<Bilford> I dont know anything about ogg
<thoreauputic> ogg will play in any Linux player, and it is Free as in Freedom
<Bilford> is it better than mp3
<Bilford> less lossless
<thoreauputic> yes
<Bilford> ok cool
<thoreauputic> ogg is excellent
<thoreauputic> so is ogg theora for video
<Bilford> does Audacity convert to ogg
<dbglt> ogg is good, supported by a good amount of players now
<Bilford> ogm for video
<dbglt> wish there were more portables which supported it though
<thoreauputic> the audio format is ogg vorbis
<thoreauputic> Bilford: of course audacity doesogg
<thoreauputic> * does ogg
<thoreauputic> http://www.polycrystal.org/lego/movies.html
<thoreauputic> http://www.polycrystal.org/lego/movies/A_New_Computer--small.ogg
<thoreauputic> ogg theora files there
<thoreauputic> :)
<Bilford> I have a bunch of ogm
<Bilford> seems people like using ogm for dual audio tracks
<Bilford> a movie with different languages
<Bilford> wtf
<Bilford> 10 mb so far downloaded for Win codecs
<thoreauputic> Bilford: there are quite a few of them :)
<Bilford> stupid Windows
<Bilford> are these codecs going to try to  control my computer
<Magus`> With Windows itself I use a single codec pack
<Magus`> It works pretty well
<Bilford> me too
<Bilford> I use that all in one codec pack
<Bilford> with Media Player Classic
<Bilford> Used
<Bilford> I no longer have Windows
<Magus`> I use both
<Magus`> Until Linux gets better game support
<Bilford> have you tried Cedega
<imbrandon> cedega
<dbglt> many drivers are still comparatively poor
<dbglt> and cedega is buggy at best, useless at worst
<imbrandon> dbglt: plays all my games fine ( 3d ones too )
<Bilford> yay
<Bilford> the mplayer decode rm to wav is working now
<imbrandon> cs ut2004 ultima online sim city 4 etc etc etc
<Bilford> ty
<thoreauputic> :)
* CheeseBurgerMan puts in his 2 cents: Tetris runs nativly in Linux :P
<thoreauputic> CheeseBurgerMan: so does Solitaire ;-) In fact a whole bunch of Solitaires ;P
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<imbrandon> heheh
<Bilford> now to see if Audacity exports to ogg
<CheeseBurgerMan> It does
<thoreauputic> ... and I bet you can't get Frozen Bubble for windows!
<Bilford> yes
<Bilford> good
<imbrandon> or penguinracer ;)
* thoreauputic recommends KillBill
<thoreauputic> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> imbrandon: Yes, Penguinracer is good. As is SuperTux
<thoreauputic> actually I meant xbill
<imbrandon> and the coolest game of all time ( serouisly no sarcasim , i love this game ) is ......... ScorchedEarth ( with ScorchedEarch3D a close 2nd )
<imbrandon> hehe
<Bilford> all I need is an SNES emulator
<Bilford> which I have
<imbrandon> yea i have a ton of roms from all the old systems
<thoreauputic> supertux took me back to times wasted with SuperMario on Nintendo ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I never played supermario on Nintendo, but it was still good. ;)
<Bilford> I never had a PlayStation, but I noticed Kubuntu lists a PS emultator
<CheeseBurgerMan> Bilford: I'd imagine there's one out there.
<Bilford> I already have an SNES emulator
<imbrandon> if you get bored check out scorched earth , the 3d version is freeware and the old 2d is public domain ( the 3d is native linux but you need dosbox to run the old 2d one )
<Bilford> erm... wtf
<Bilford> when I exported to mp3, the filesize was 31 mb.  with ogg it's 13 mb
<imbrandon> what bitrate on each ?
<imbrandon> probbly diffrent
<thoreauputic> Bilford: heh :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I'd have to imagine :P
<imbrandon> billford ogg/vorbis at quality 6 is equiv to mp3 at 128kb/s
<imbrandon> roughly
<Bilford> 38 16 with ogg, and  128 mp3
<Bilford> sounds good though
<Bilford> it's radio
<imbrandon> radio at 128 ? heh
<imbrandon> radio would sounds good at 64 ;)
<Bilford> still
<Bilford> I think I used to use 64 on Windows, and filesize was about 20mb
<Bilford> but anyway... are ogg filesizes generally smaller than mp3
<imbrandon> 90% of my mp3's are ripped at 320
<CheeseBurgerMan> 90% of mine are ripped at 128 :P
<imbrandon> yes Bilford but ogg is a lossy format too , less quality ( not that most peoples ears can tell )
<CheeseBurgerMan> So is MP3, ;)
<imbrandon> so it dosent matter much
<Bilford> Ogg quality is set to 5 in Audacity
<thoreauputic> Bilford: depends on quality level - by default ogg is usually around 192, but the bitrate is variable too
<imbrandon> CheeseBurgerMan: not as much ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> MP3 is also VBR is you use the right encoder.
<imbrandon> vbr == bad IMHO ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, why?
<thoreauputic> Cheapy: ah - didn't know that, thanks
<Bilford> I doubt I'd notice any difference increasing the ogg quality from radio rm rips
<Cheapy> yeah no problem
<imbrandon> encode a voice convo in vbr and listen to it CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, now voice it may suck for. Music it's good for.
<Bilford> does it sound tinny
<imbrandon> CheeseBurgerMan: music is just as bad just a LITTLE harder to tell
<imbrandon> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, no.
<CheeseBurgerMan> What kind of encoder settings were you using?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Was it VBR hovering at ~32kbps?
<imbrandon> unless your listning to hard rock or something, like classic with alot of "quiet" places vbr sucks
<imbrandon> when there are subtle diffrences vbr isnt near as good
* eosyn mutters something about oppinions
<Bilford> that will all be irrelevant
<Bilford> since everyone will switch to lossless
<Bilford> ape or flac
<imbrandon> true true eosyn and this is a kubuntu chan we should realy drop this in here ;) its all a matter of choice realy, what ever sounds good to you
<eosyn> yap :)
<eosyn> glad you are not a troll
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, lossless is good, but still big :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> eosyn: I know, but no one else is saying anything, and I like to have a good argument. :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<eosyn> well I cant provide much scientific evidence
<eosyn> but I've used vbr a lot and I dont notice any harmonic distortions
<eosyn> unless its low vbr and mono voice.. but then.. I dunna care
<imbrandon> might have just been my experinces with it and the settings i was using
<imbrandon> yea most of the stuff i was doing was podcasts so alot of voice
<imbrandon> err speech
<imbrandon> etc
<Dkt> I got a Amarok problem (I think). I cant play MP3 files in there, but I can play them everywhere else. I downloaded TagLib 1.4 but dont really know what to do with the package. Any Ideas?
<imbrandon> dtk download ..... hold on
<Dkt> hmm?
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<imbrandon> and try again
<imbrandon> thats the mp3 junk for amarok
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or maybe 'sudo apt-get install amarok-xine' -- that's all I have to do to play MP3s
<Dkt> Couldnt find that file/folder
<imbrandon> you need universe and multiverse enabled
<imbrandon> CheeseBurgerMan: yea samething ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> imbrandon: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=7516#entry74068
<Dkt> I did follow the universe/multiverse guide, but dont really know if I multiversed the correct files or so...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dkt: Did you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<imbrandon> cheeseburger i got mine from : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dkt> CheeseBurgerMan, before installing amaroK? Yes.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dkt: I meant after enabling universe/multiverse
<staale> Hi guys! I've just installed kubuntu, and did a disupgrade, so i got the newest amarok 1.4
<staale> However i dont know how to setup my kubntu to support my ipod
<CheeseBurgerMan> imbrandon: no, that would be LAME/MP3 settings, and other audio tips. :)
<imbrandon> ohhh ahhh ;)
<Dkt> CheeseBurgerMan, I did it now and tried again, still same problem.
<imbrandon> whoops ;)
<staale> I tried linspire, there it came a "ipod" icon on the desktop when connected my ipod nano, but nothing on the desktop here:/
<imbrandon> Dkt: can you pastebin your sources.list
<imbrandon> staale: try this link
<imbrandon> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Dkt> imbrandon, how to do it the easiest way? Sorry, im pretty new to Linux.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dkt: run 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<imbrandon> you know how to copy and paste correct ? just copy and paste it to www.pastebin.com
<CheeseBurgerMan> And then do what imbrandon said ;)
<imbrandon> yup ;)
<Dkt> Im not really using Kubuntu, im using Ubuntu, maybie some other code.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, OK
<imbrandon> ahhh "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<imbrandon> then the copy and paste thing
<Dkt> it wants a password, is it my user-password?
<imbrandon> yes
<staale> hmm.. I realy dont want gtkpod. I just want kubuntu to recognize my ipod, and add a ipod icon on my desktop
<Dkt> imbrandon, they say its wrong :/
<Dkt> cant I open it with Nano and paste it at pastebin?
<imbrandon> check caps lock etc. i cant help with your passwd ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, it doesn't matter what you open it with. ;)
<imbrandon> yes nano is fine
<imbrandon> staale: i dont have an ipod so i dont know , thats just the howto for ubuntu i know about
<staale> imbrandon: ok, still thanks for the try!
<imbrandon> amarok should do it as far as i know ( but it wont make an icon on your desktop )
<Dkt> http://pastebin.com/729094
<Dkt> Hope thats what you searched for.
<imbrandon> *looks*
<imbrandon> ahh your on breezy, one sec try this
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<imbrandon> and / or
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<Dkt> done
<imbrandon> now try ;)
<staale> anyone else? I had linspire some days ago, there my ipod was recongnized and it came a icon on my desktop, but reinstalled to kubuntu cuz linspire sucked. Now i cant get my ipod working:/
<imbrandon> restart amarok if it was running
<Dkt> imbrandon, sad news, didnt work.
* imbrandon pokes nalioth do you have an ipod you use in linux ?
<Dkt> I guess I have done something wrong with multiverse and stuff
<imbrandon> Dkt: if you want you can use mine just change all the words "dapper" to "breezy" and BACKUP YOUR OLD ONE TOO
<imbrandon> dunno if it will make a diffrence
<nalioth> imbrandon: i only own mac computers
<eosyn> sorry I have the flu
<imbrandon> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/729091
<orient2000> where is multiverse in kubuntu?
<imbrandon> nalioth: yea i just thought since you used a mac you might have an ipod ( kubuntu will run on ppc you know ;))
<eosyn> Its possible that the mp3 that was encoded had its input turned up too high and caused distortion so all you got was a high quality copy of junk :)
<imbrandon> orient2000: follow this link
<imbrandon> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
* eosyn has done that often
<orient2000> thanks
<imbrandon> heheh eosyn
<nalioth> imbrandon: i have kubuntu, xubuntu, and other things i'm sure are non mainstream
<nalioth> imbrandon: but since i'm a sourpuss, i don't listen to music much
<imbrandon> ;)
<Dkt> imbrandon, in the source.list or?
<imbrandon> Dkt: yea backup you old sources.list and paste mine in there without the line numbers in the begining and change alls the "dapper" to "breezy"
<imbrandon> and the do apt-get update etc etc etc
<Dkt> ok
<imbrandon> like i said i dunno if it will make a diff or not but worth a try, i know my sources.list is setup correct ( and easyier to read )
<staale> No offence to you linux pplz. But is it so hard to get a ipod working in this system? kubuntu i mean. In windows and linspire it auto-detects
<staale> When i connect my iPod Nano in linspire, it places a shortcut icon on the desktop, with a picture of an ipod. To unmount it i right klikk, and klikk on "unmoun"
<thoreauputic> staale: linspire and windows paid for that
<staale> thoreauputic: i know that, ive payed for both
<staale> bot tought it sucked both
<staale> so im now trying kubuntu
<thoreauputic> staale: several linux linux apps handle ipods - amarok is one
<staale> thoreauputic: it dont
<imbrandon> no he means the companies paid apple for rights to do that
<thoreauputic> staale: yes, it does
<imbrandon> staale: yes it does
<nick_> 'lo everyone
<staale> couldnt find it
<thoreauputic> staale: I'm notinthe habit of lying ;P
<troy> has anyone installed blender on dapper? do the fonts look normal when you launch the program?
<Dkt> imbrandon, didnt work that either. Its strange.
<staale> thoreauputic: i know, but im trying it and i gets error:P
<imbrandon> whats te error ? thats a better solution
<staale> may i have to edit my /etc/fstab file?
<staale> imbrandon: I get the error msg in norwegian
<imbrandon> Dkt: i'm stumped then man, but then again i use dapper so mine is a tad diffrent
<staale> and my english suck very hard
<thoreauputic> staale: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<staale> thoreauputic: that doesnt say how to add the ipod icon to the desktop;P
<imbrandon> staale: just click"media device" in amarok ( on the left )
<staale> ok;P
<thoreauputic> staale: erm ... why do you need an icon ?
<imbrandon> staale: why do you need an icon , just start up amarok ;)
<thoreauputic> heh
<Dkt> imbrandon, this is strange, now it works in amaroK, but I got the files on an other harddrive (sdb1), so when I drag-and-dropped the files in amaroK, they didnt want to play, but when I rightclicked, and opened in amaroK it worked perfect, strange shit.
* thoreauputic never uses icons anyway
<imbrandon> if its that nessesary just make an icon for /dev/sdaX or where ever it mounts it
<imbrandon> Dkt: yea that is strange, if it was dapper i would say file a bug ;) but no use in breezy ;)
<Dkt> abit iritating tough, because I got all my music at that harddrive.
<imbrandon> Dkt: add it to amaroks media library
<imbrandon> brb i'ma grab a soda
<Dkt> Ok
<Dkt> I will try to add it :P
* imbrandon yawns *
<Dkt> thanks imbrandon, it works PERFECT! now! Thanks alot man! :D
<imbrandon> np ;)
<Dkt> This amaroK rocks winamp to the ground too, wooosaaa!
<imbrandon> heh jarhead ;)
<starscream> hey guys anyone up and about ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I am.
<imbrandon> a few are ;)
<starscream> k just in a hotel which does free wifi after you enter in  a code
<starscream> kubuntu dapper is having issues
<starscream> i've tried iwlist and it showed me the network
<starscream> and then i joined using iwconfig
<starscream> which seemed to work
<imbrandon> iwconfig enc <key> ??
<starscream> but dhclient eth1 doesn't seem to aquire a lease
<starscream> there isn't a key
<starscream> you enter it from a web page
<imbrandon> where do you "enter the code then"
<starscream> its working under OSX atm
<imbrandon> ahh
<starscream> i assume that you would have to be part of the network, then after you auth, it lets packets through
<theverant> anyone know how I can change access rights to a scanner?
<theverant> I can see it if I sudo, but not without
<starscream> imbrandon, all my gui tools are having issues connecting too
<starscream> however i used it on my uncles connection a few nights ago which was encrypted and it worked fine
<Tonren> Hey guys, I just downloaded "kalarm" and it's great, except I get a bunch of invalid/uninitialized input device errors every time it runs.
<nebular> ok I just got a new 250gb HD (up from 40) and so I"m now working with partitions that are larger over 50gb. Now ext3 for linux is no problem, but my windows side would need ntfs. So in dapper drake is ntfs writing safe enough for daily use?
<troy> sorry, but does anyone have font problems with the blender packages in dapper?
<nebular> or would I have to kludge a fat32 partition for data transfer?
<stevekl> nebular: i've been told that it's still a little risky
<stevekl> but i've never done it
<troy> nebular: I've got ntfs writing to work, but then I've never cared if I accidentally fubarred by windows partition...
<nebular> drake uses fuse right?
<imbrandon> nebular: ntfs writing is bad, but fat32 can be larger than 50gb ( infact i have a 100gb fat32 patition on this box )
<theverant> are changes to udev enacted right away, or do I need to reboot for them to take action?
<elijahlofgren> theverant: You could probably just run: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<theverant> thanks elijahlofgren
<theverant> worked like a charm
<elijahlofgren> theverant: You're welcome. :)
<Tonren> Hey guys, there's some kinda weird misconfiguration in my xorg.conf, and I get X11 errors every time I run kalarm
<robotgeek> Tonren: like what?
<Tonren> http://rafb.net/paste/results/VxFKKa89.html
<Tonren> This is my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/paste/results/hvFowg77.html
<Tonren> I OWN a Wacom tablet, but I've never had it plugged in while Linux was running
<robotgeek> Tonren: i've seen those too, never bothered about it
<Tonren> robotgeek: They're driving me crazy.  I hate having a half-page of errors spat out every time I run a tiny little kalarm...
<DaveQB> anyone tried this liveCD: http://kubuntu.org/special-cds.php
<DaveQB> seems to be the latest, yet its German.  I can change to english once in, but was wondering if there is an English version ?
<elijahlofgren> Tonren: I'd file a bug if I were you.
* DaSkreech double huggs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<kikif> spinoza
<kikif> spinoza xterm
<Search4Lancer> anyone wanna buy some stock? My transmission is shot, and I'm hoping to buy a big bad Blazer, figure a good way to get the money is to sell off some of my stock..... so... any takers?
<robotgeek> hmm, try offtopic
<elijahlofgren> wow, netsplit.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hey!
<DaSkreech> How do you boot the Live CD without GUI?
<DaveQB> DaSkreech:  give the kernel a runlevel argument
<DaveQB> although I think Kubuntu's lowest runlevel, 2 is GUI too
<DeadS0ul> isn't there a console login options?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I think that Debian is kind of irreverent to that kind of thing :-)
<DaSkreech> DeadS0ul: Thats after the X system starts
<DaSkreech> I don't want X to start up at all
<DeadS0ul> Doh
<DeadS0ul> what bout runlevel 1?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I guess that should work
<LeeJunFan> just rm /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm
<Bilford> what are you trying to do
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Before we login?
<Bilford> you install from inside the live cd
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: From the Live CD?
<DaSkreech> Noooo
<DaSkreech> I want the Cd to boot without a GUI
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: ah, didn't realize you were working with live. hrm.
<DaSkreech> So I get either a login or a prompt
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: I guess booting runlevel 1 (single) is probably the only option, but none of the other services will get started either then.
<DaSkreech> Thats fine I should guess
<DeadS0ul> is it alright to install my own patched kernel in kubuntu?
<DaveQB> DaSkreech:  yeah just remove the services you dont want, like KDM from the runlevel your going to set it to.  Linux is versitile, you can do whatever you want
<DaveQB> i am out
<_user> wazz up
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mrfishhat> when upgrading to dapper i have some questions
<Calilasseia> Hello everyone ....
<Calilasseia> I have a NICE conundrum for you all to solve ....
<Calilasseia> My X server keels over and dies a hideous death ... without apparent rhyme or reason ....
<Hobbsee> Calilasseia: go for it :P
<Hobbsee> eek
<Hobbsee> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Calilasseia> Can't do that ubotu - keyboard is TOTALLY dead and unresponsive, pressing CTRL-ALT-F1 does NOTHING ... yet the mouse pointer still works ....
<Hobbsee> oh that...
<Hobbsee> so the mouse still responds, do the windows still work?
<Calilasseia> No, no windows appear AT ALL ... screen is complete garbage composed of pixellated rubbish from my last Windows desktop ....
<Calilasseia> It doesn't even go grey when  initialising the way it should ....
<Hobbsee> ack.
<Hobbsee> what type of video card?
<Hobbsee> if it's nvidia or ati, i dont know...
<Calilasseia> ATI Radeon 7000 ....
<Calilasseia> Checked the card using the diagnostics in Windows, the ATI diagnostic tools say it's working fine ....
<Calilasseia> in any case if the card was keeling over, I wouldn't be able to boot the computer full stop ....
<Calilasseia> Also, it isn't a resolution issue - I tested whether or not the card would handle 1280x1024 in Windows and it did so without complaint ....
<Hobbsee> true...
* Hobbsee doesnt know.
<Hobbsee> can you get to a virtual terminal at all?
<Calilasseia> No, not at all in standard boot ....
<Calilasseia> However, since the new install, I CAN boot safely into recovery mode ....
<Calilasseia> I end up with a terminal and a root prompt ....
<Hobbsee> as a guess, i'd try doing the rm .{X,ICE}authority in recovery mode...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Calilasseia> Hang on let me copy and paste that ....
<Calilasseia> Right ... the command is "rm .{X,ICE}authority"
<Calilasseia> Explain ito a relative newcomer what this does :)
<Calilasseia> I understand rm ... it's the part in curly braces that puzzles me ....
<Hobbsee> means remove both Xauthority and ICEauthority
<DaSkreech> in anycase it's safer to start low then go up
<Calilasseia> Right ... so Xauthority and ICEauthority are two files ....????
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Calilasseia> Ah, penny drops - pattern matching .... regexps ....
<DaSkreech> Like rm shell* can be more than one file
<Calilasseia> One day I'll learn this :)
<Calilasseia> So, these two authority files ... what do they contain?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Calilasseia> And what pray tell is ICE?
<Hobbsee> Calilasseia:
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ cat .ICEauthority
<Hobbsee> ICE.local/sarah:/tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop4758-1148184060MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1w|2)IDCOP.local/sarah:/tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop4758-1148184060MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1* VjZ
<Hobbsee> they get autocreated on boot
<Calilasseia> Yeep ... that looks as if it's a binary file ....
<Calilasseia> Right ... so the authority files are created each time Kubuntu boots ....
<Hobbsee> yes
<DaSkreech> Calilasseia: I sugeest setting a loooow res then going up
<Calilasseia> What, say 800 x 600 ????
<DaSkreech> Much safer
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech>  then bump up
<DaSkreech> It works
<DaSkreech>  Hit ok
<DaSkreech> Bump up again
<DaSkreech> Till it freaks
<Calilasseia> Right ...
<Calilasseia> Gotcha ...
<DaSkreech> Then at least you have a working video install and can then troubleshoot higher things at lesiure
<Calilasseia> So I start up in recovery mode, then delete the authority files ... then try startx ....
<Calilasseia> Only thing is, how do I tell X to use a given resolution? Does it accept command line parms?
<Calilasseia> Can I d something like "startx -h=800 -v=600" or similar?
<DaSkreech> You can Xorg-reconfigure
<DaSkreech> I think .. :-(
<imbrandon> Calilasseia: xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> I always forget :(
<imbrandon> Calilasseia: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DaSkreech> Yeah I always endup doing that
<Calilasseia> Ah ... xorg.conf .... I hope this file is text and not binary ....
<DaSkreech> There is an offcial Xorg way to do it
<DaSkreech> Yup text
<imbrandon> Calilasseia:  run that command and it will configure xorg.conf for you
<imbrandon> Calilasseia: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Calilasseia> Ah ....
<Calilasseia> Copied and pasted ...:)
<Calilasseia> So when I do that, it''ll ask me for parameters???
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: you need a better computer hostname ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh
<imbrandon> Calilasseia: yes , near the end
<Calilasseia> Right ... and I can tell it then to use a low resolution to start off with, and see if that gets me a working desktop ....
<Calilasseia> And of course if I'm in recovery mode and logged on as root I won't need sudo :)
<imbrandon> for it to take effect though ( once its finished ) you will need to either restart X by "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" OR reboot your computer
<imbrandon> Calilasseia:  true
<Calilasseia> OK, got that ... added to the notepad file :)
<Calilasseia> Should I also specify a change in colour depth to be safe, so for example, if it's possible, just go for 256 colours in low res, then slowly work up ???
<imbrandon> personaly i would start at 800x600x16 and work up from there ( 16 == 16bit colour )
<Calilasseia> Ah, it takes a bit depth as a parameter ... right ....
<imbrandon> that program will ask you in a nice simple gui'ish way , like the red/blue screen from the installer
<Calilasseia> Got it ....
<Calilasseia> So if I do this in recovery mode, then hopefully, once I have a working desktop, that desktop will work in standard boot mode with the parameters I specify?
<imbrandon> if you do it in recovery mode you will have to boot into regular mode to startx and test it ;)
<Calilasseia> Right ....
<Calilasseia> OK, I'll disappear and give this a try ....
<imbrandon> what happens when you boot in normal mode right now ?
<Calilasseia> Right now, if I boot in normal mode, X dies ... garbage on screen, keyboard COMPLETELY DEAD AND LOCKED, but mouse pointer still working for some strange reason ....
<Calilasseia> Not a sign of my KDE desktop ....
<imbrandon> more than likely you can just hit ctl+alt+f1 and get to a console screen to type the commands in regular mode
<imbrandon> when that happens
<Calilasseia> Sorry imbrandon, already tried that ... keyboard is TOTALLY dead ....
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> ;)
<Calilasseia> Can't get to a terminal or I'd have tried fixing it that way a long time ago :)
<Calilasseia> it's why I'm having to do it in recovery mode :)
<poimen> hey someone here uses XGL?
<imbrandon> then yea boot into single user mode ( recovery ) and run that command then reboot normals to try it out
<imbrandon> x dosent work in recovery mode but it will keep the settings from what you set there
<orient2000> How can I get to any other IRC chanels? I do not see any list in a program.
<imbrandon> poimen: more likely to get help in #ubuntu-xgl ( if someone is awake in there )
<Calilasseia> Right, I'll go and give this a try ...
<Calilasseia> Thanks everyone :)
<imbrandon> orient2000: type "/list" to get a list of chans or "/join #channame" to join one
<orient2000> thanks something big is coming
<nixternal> imbrandon...isn't it past your bed time ;p
<nixternal> 17 minutes to compile a kernel...that is pretty good
<MasterEvilAce> under display settings and Power saving, the "Switch off monitor after: XX minutes" setting does not get saved. when i restart it switches back to 30minutes and turns off power saving.
<imbrandon> lol nixternal nah i'm hard at work tonight ;) got lots to do before release ;)
<nixternal> i hear you
<nixternal> i lost my hard drive today
<nixternal> so i had to reinstall...and recompile
<imbrandon> ouch
<nixternal> i have been kernel hacking for the past hour or so
<nixternal> past couple of hours actually
<nixternal> didn't realise how late it is
<nixternal> i decided to try one of the ck patches tonight...i couldn't tell the difference when it came time to hack
<Bilford> what do you hack it for
<nixternal> to make it lean and mean
<nixternal> right now it is lean..but it ain't mean
<nixternal> i don't like anything stock...if it ain't broke...well i try to break it
<Bilford> lol
<nixternal> there is so much stuff in the kernel that iwill never use in my lifetime
<Bilford> so after you install Kubuntu, you remove all programs you dont use
<nixternal> this is a desktop...and it has like 50 different laptop support modules hidden in it
<nixternal> yes sir...i remove everything i don't use
<nixternal> just like my business i don't like overhead
<nixternal> i have an amd cpu...don't need intel ia32 cpu microcode support as a module
<Bilford> I should do that
<Bilford> Im too much of a LInux newbie to do it yet though
<nixternal> me too...but i still do it...i have been a linux no0b for 10 years now
<nixternal> i swear...i know the commands...i just don't know what they do ;D
<Bilford> Linux has been around for 10 years?
<nixternal> since the early 90's
<nixternal> 92 i think
<Bilford> do you see it overtaking Windows eventually
<nixternal> i have to say....not in my lifetime i don't think
<Bilford> the next windows requires a 40 gb hd and 512 ram
<nixternal> you have to many old timers that think linux is the devil
<nixternal> i have clients that don't want to leave windows 98...
<Bilford> I think making Linux more compatible for Windows games would be the biggest thing
<nixternal> i talk to them about linux solutions and they pray for me
<nixternal> i think making games more compatible for linux is the biggest thing
<Bilford> thats step 2
<nixternal> when you start making linux more compatible with windows..well you will end up with windows
<Bilford> just to start out
<nixternal> it needs to be compatible to a certian point
<Bilford> more people using Linux will make more game companies make more games LInux compatible
<nixternal> like apple...they know how to push the envellope
<nixternal> but when half of your board is the same as the board for ms..then something is wrong
<Bilford> the only envelope MS pushes is the one with the checks in it at the bank teller window
<Bilford> MS is going down
<nixternal> i really don't game anymore...so the gaming portion isn't really big...but i would like to see more people using linux
<Bilford> me either
<nixternal> bill gates will be hard to defeat...he is an amazing business person..thati s why i can't hate him
<Bilford> I dont hate Bill Gates
<nixternal> they say...don't hate the player...hate the game ;p
<Bilford> he's a fine humanitarian
<nixternal> true
<Bilford> yes, he's ruthless in the business world
<Bilford> but Microsoft has gotten to be too much like a bank than an innovator like Google
<nixternal> you are right...and when you have the gov't in your back pocket...it is hard to be beat..another bad thing
<nixternal> anyone want to donate a mac so i can enable appletalk in my kernel ;p
<nixternal`v2> sweet jesus what did i miss
<Hobbsee> nixternal`v2: nothing
<Hobbsee> !ghost
<ubotu> ghost is, like, totally, type /msg nickserv GHOST <name> <password>
<Hobbsee> nixternal`v2: ^
<kane_> hi ...
<kane_> has anyone faced a wierd problem like, when upgrading from dapper f6 to f7 ... upon rebooting, it doesnt boot up ? and drops into what looks like the initrd environment ?
<crimsun> oh, excellent. Is the machine still in that state?
<kane_> crimsun: no, i reinstalled ... twice already :/
<kane_> crimsun: is it related to 30333 ?
<crimsun> kane_: what if you install F6 then dist-upgrade to current?
<kane_> bug #30333
<crimsun> hi Ubugtu, wake up plz
<crimsun> kane_: possibly
<crimsun> infinity would be the person to talk to, but as he's a Ubuntu employee, it's very probable he's still on holiday
<kane_> crimsun: well, i have the dapper f6 install CD ... so I install it, and then I do an 'apt-get upgrade'
<crimsun> no, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<kane_> crimsun: then, upon reboot, it fails ... i think it fails when trying to mount my root filesystem ...
<kane_> crimsun: ok, i'll try that if you wish
<crimsun> kane_: please do.
<Bilford> lets say you have 100 gb hard drive, with most of it full with Windows
<Bilford> can you free up a few gb, install Linux, and then gradually increase the partition size as you transfer files over from Windows
<nixternal> grrr...freenode quit booting me
<crimsun> Bilford: no, because you can't grow the front of an ext2/reiserfs/jfs/ext3/xfs partition
<crimsun> Bilford: you can continue to shrink the back of an ntfs partition, of course, but the Linux partition can't be grown.
<crimsun> (the front, that is)
<nixternal> i swear...dell and toshiba had to have paid money to linus for all of the kernel advertising they get
<nixternal> i shut off who knows how many dell references
<crimsun> now with that said, what you /can/ do is make lvms
<nixternal> whats next...pop-ups in the kernel ;p
<kane_> crimsun: when i try to mount my root filesystem within that initrd environment, it works .... but I have to specify -t ext3 ... it doesnt work otherwise
<Bilford> crimsun, ok thx
<nixternal> anybody need a gmail account?
<MasterEvilAce> Kate and Kwrite and all of those are installed on my system, but they don't show up under the Office menu. OpenOffice.org's stuff is listed, however
<MasterEvilAce> oh wait.. Kate is listed under utilities
<MasterEvilAce> that's weird. oh well
<ch1p> hey
<ch1p> can somone help me
<ch1p> anyone here
<ch1p> ?
<crimsun> err, way to stick around.
<Hobbsee> heh
<kkathman> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman :)
<Bilford> how do I make it so the mouse roller scrolls more than 1 line per click in Firefox
<n3storm> morning
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> that's better...
<corey> can someone remind me the name of that wifi manager?
<corey> the good one :P
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager?
<Hobbsee> wlassistant?
<corey> no
<corey> maybe its knetworkmanager
<corey> is that the good one?
<Hobbsee> they're both pretty good, bu tyeah
<corey> hrm, its not including with kbuntu?
<Hobbsee> they are in dapper
<larrywells> What is the latest version of Kubuntu
<corey> breezy
<larrywells> What is this Dapper?
<larrywells> When did Dapper come out
<Hobbsee> dapper comes out on june 1
<larrywells> Oh it is not out yet?
<Hobbsee> not quite
<larrywells> Will it be completely ready on June 1?
<Hobbsee> lets hope so
<Hobbsee> it's fairly ready now
<corey> is that the new version?
<Hobbsee> yes
<corey> hrm
<larrywells> I already have breezy, it is much of an upgrade?
<corey> isnt knetworkmanager included with ubuntu?
<corey> i use to run ubuntu and i got it working i thought w/ no downloads
<larrywells> I mean is it worth the time to download?
<Hobbsee> larrywells: you on dialup or something?
<larrywells> Broadband
<larrywells> And I am guessing it comes with the latest version of KDE?
<larrywells> Looks like KDE will have widgets now
<Hobbsee> yeah, 3.5
<Hobbsee> .2
<larrywells> And the new Kubuntu will include that?
<Hobbsee> yes
<larrywells> The new Kubuntu will work better on slower machines?
<lmh> Can Koffice work well in ubuntu 5?
<lmh> What's the differences between Koffice and OpenOffice?
<glick> excuse me is the information on the cpu mhz in /proc/cpuinfo very accurate?
<Bazzi_> glick it is for me
<glick> it says i have a 1.0gighz zpu
<glick> but its currently running at 1196.706 Mhz
<glick> sorry it says i have a 1.80gighz cpu
<glick> but its currently running at 1196.706 Mhz
<crimsun> glick: does your processor speed-step?
<glick> it says stepping 7
<crimsun> no, what would be in /proc/acpi/processor/CPU/throttling
<glick> crimsun: is that what stepping :7 means?
<crimsun> no
<glick> crimsun: what am i looking for in that file?
<crimsun> glick: active state
<glick> active state says T0
<crimsun> and what's state count?
<glick> crimsun: 8
<crimsun> and what corresponds to T0?
<glick> 00%
<crimsun> so 1.2 GHz is probably your base.
<glick> so when does it operate at 1.8?
<glick> and, can i throttle down to 500mhz?
<crimsun> it operates at 1.8 when usage sustains beyond a threshold
<corey> can someone help me w/ picking the appropriate wifi driver
<corey> my pci id is 14e4:4318 and tehre are about 15 on the page ;/
<nixternal> good night all
<corey> is there a kde version of ndisgtk
<corey> anyone get networkmanager working on k?
<_JP> i ran kubuntu 5.10 installation in the expert mode. i entered a root passwd when it was asked.
<_JP> i can "su" fine in the konsole, but nothing happens when i type to for example "sudo nano"
<_JP> apps like adept updater refuse to start: "su returned with an error"
<_JP> is anyone able to give any hints what should i do to correct this?
<_rince_> mrgn
<_JP> i guess i should have left the root passwd field empty or something...
<NewToKubuntu> can anyone plz help me ...
<NewToKubuntu> i am trying to  connect mysql and keep getting this error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<praem> NewToKubuntu: does that file exist?  That's the first question to ask.
<NewToKubuntu> Nope
<NewToKubuntu> i checked and that file doesnt exist
<praem> Could you tell me what version of Kubuntu you are running?
<_rince_> are you sure you want to connect through unix-domain socket instead of tcpi/ip to localhost?
<NewToKubuntu> i had Dapper Ubuntu and installed latest KDE on it
<NewToKubuntu> im not sure im totally new to everything including mysql
<praem> I know its obvious, but I must ask it anyway - you have installed mysql?
<NewToKubuntu> yes i just installed it and then was trying to set root password
<praem> _rince_: the socket really should be fine.
<praem> I have the impression that that is not the issue.
<praem> could you type the following in a command prompt? "ps -ef | grep mysql"
<praem> Omitting the quotes, of course.
<NewToKubuntu> okay
<praem> What is the output?
<NewToKubuntu> sadaf     6445  6426  0 04:57 pts/1    00:00:00 grep mysql
<NewToKubuntu> thats the output
<praem> There's problem number one: mysql isn't running.
<NewToKubuntu> how do i get it to run
<praem> Type "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<praem> You should be asked for your password.
<NewToKubuntu> its running now
<semboy> hello
<semboy> someone here
<praem> Could you check whether or not the socket file exists now?
<NewToKubuntu> now it lets me run the commands
<semboy> what command gives me a kernel veersion
<praem> Excellent.
<NewToKubuntu> Thank you very much praem
<NewToKubuntu> :)
<praem> semboy: uname -a
<praem> NewToKubuntu: You're very welcome.
<NewToKubuntu> :)
<semboy> is it old kernel version -> Linux SigurNafnjesu 2.6.15-23-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 18 18:21:31 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux?
<praem> Not at all.  It's quite nw.
<praem> * new.
<corey> how can i tell what process currently has a hold of root access?
<praem> corey: I'm not certain what you mean.  What do you mean by, "has a hold of"?
<corey> well something is using root so no other program will let me login with it
<corey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_rince_> maybe you are trying to run dpkg as a normal user?
<corey> no, i was trying to apt-get a file
<_rince_> that's almost the same :)
<praem> append "sudo" to your command.
<corey> well i used sudo, and thats where i got the error
<_rince_> try running 'sudo apt-get install <file>'
<praem> Really?
<corey> yes i know
<corey> i think a processes crashed that was using root
<praem> Alright, then something else is using dpkg.
<corey> and now its still using it
<praem> Could be.
<corey> isnt there a command to show what proc is using root?
<praem> It's not a question of using root, but rather locking the directory in question.
<_rince_> you could try lsof, to have a look at /var/lib/dpkg
<corey> i think Adept Updater is the process
<praem> Try "pidof adept_updater"
<praem> What does that return?
<corey> nothing
<praem> How about "ps -ef | grep adept" ?
<corey> yea that returns several lines
<praem> Could you paste them in the channel?
<corey> oot     27950 27947  1 03:46 ?        00:00:13 adept-updater -icon adept_update
<corey> r*
<corey> oot     27950 27947  1 03:46 ?        00:00:13 adept-updater -icon adept_update'
<corey> err
<corey> admin    27941 25877  0 03:46 ?        00:00:00 kdesu -u root -c adept-updater '
<praem> Try "sudo kill -9 27941"
<corey> did
<corey> still locked
<lxuser> does anyone here live in germany or austria?
<corey> both of those are closed and its still locked
<lxuser> or does anyone know how much are the taxes/duties to deliver Kubuntu in these countries?
<ccc_> lxuser: people at #kubuntu-de live in germany and/or austria for sure :)
<praem> Hmm.
<lxuser> I got it right now.. thanks.. ^^
<corey> ;[
<praem> Try "kill -9 27947"
<praem> with sudo, of course.
<corey> i killed them both
<praem> 27947, too?
<praem> Hmm.
<corey> yep
<semboy> hello -can my video cards be Good to play battle field 2
<semboy> i cant play it on windows
<semboy> can i play well in linux
<semboy> :P
<semboy> ?
<desplesda> semboy: probably not, if it doesn't work under windows
<semboy> but the video cards are stronger on linux??
<semboy> right?
<desplesda> i'm afraid not
<semboy> i have Ge Force Fx 6600
<semboy> and i am trying to play counter-strike source
<praem> corey: could you "ls /var/lib/dpkg"?
<semboy> so you are saying i cant play games like this?
<desplesda> semboy: i have that card, and i have no trouble playing cs:s, have you considered cleaning out your installation of windows?
<corey> yea?
<praem> is there a file called "lock" in that directory?
<corey> yep
<praem> Try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<corey> that worked
<corey> but
<corey> still locked :{
<semboy> i have it duel boot
<corey> different errors now though
<semboy> desplesda
<corey> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<corey> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<semboy> what program do you use?
<semboy> man
<semboy> ohhhhh i cant play cs it laggasss so much with wine
<Flosoft> hey
<semboy> i have not setup winecfg mybe
<praem> Now try "sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<Flosoft> does anyone have any experience with a Multiseat System and Kubuntu?
<corey> ok
<corey> still get the error
<uros> hi all. kaffeine hanging. in terminal i get message "[INFO]  If Kaffeine hangs here run 'configure --with-xinit-workaround' and recompile/reinstall." how do i do this configure thing?
<semboy> how do i uninstall stuff ?
<semboy> what command for uninstall
<praem> try "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<praem> semboy: not you, sir.
<ccc_> semboy: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<corey> still got the message
<praem> Very strange, corey
<praem> Let me think about it.
<corey> lemme just reboot
<corey> brb
<praem> That's a fair approach.
<corey> hrmm
<corey> when i restarted it said dpkg had been interrupted
<corey> works now :)
<praem> Not at all surprising.  There must have been another process locking it that was missed.
<praem> C'est la vie.
<corey> im pretty sure it was adept
<corey> it crashed during update
<corey> and when i reconfigured dpkg it finished update
<praem> That's pretty unusual.  What was it doing?
<corey> updatin
<corey> g
<corey> im trying to get network-manager
<corey> but apt-get isnt recognizing the package for some reason
<corey> E: Couldn't find package network-manager-kde
<praem> Very strange.
<corey> thats the package name according to kubuntus site
<praem> Try "sudo aptitude install network-manager"
<corey> No candidate version found for network-manager
<praem> You know, I'm not finding the package "network-manager-kde" in synaptic.  So its not just you.
<_rince_> corey: ist that, what you are looking for?
<_rince_> root@nexus:~# apt-cache search network-manager
<_rince_> knetworkmanager - User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager
<corey> yes
<ccc_> corey: did you enable universe?
<corey> ah shit!
<_rince_> corey: then check for [multi,uni] verse and try that exact package-name
<corey> god i hate adept
<corey> synaptics is much better
<corey> can i do that thru adept?
<ccc_> yes, click manage repositorys in the menu
<MasterEvilAce> trying to get samba working fine w/ Shares on my network. is it okay to map guest account in smb.conf to my login account?
<praem> One problem, folks: I have universe and multiverse available.
<MasterEvilAce> praem: open a terminal thing and i think do a sudo apt-get update  and it'll refresh everything. i think i had to do that after i enabled multiverse, etc.
<corey> god adept sucks
<corey> it says uncomment it to enable universe
<corey> how do you uncomment
<praem> MasterEvilAce: That's alright, I've already refreshed.
<praem> I think I had universe and multiverse enable minutes after I installed :)
<ccc_> corey: right click it and choose enable.
<ccc_> corey: if you don't like it, you can always install synaptic or any other package manager
<praem> MasterEvilAce: I also wouldn't map guest to your login.
<MasterEvilAce> hm
<MasterEvilAce> okay
<praem> Very scary business, that.
<corey> its still not showing network-manager
<_rince_> corey: you should give the console tools a try ;)
<_rince_> corey: do "sudo apt-get update"
<ccc_> corey: did you fetch updates?
<corey> i did
<corey> No candidate version found for network-manager
<corey> E: Couldn't find package network-manager-kde           - rather
<_rince_> corey: because the packages name is knetworkmanager
<_rince_> corey: look at the output i pasted a few lines earlier
<corey> thats not what the site says
<corey> E: Couldn't find package knetworkmanager
<_rince_> corey: then try searching it with apt: "sudo apt-cache search network-manager"
<_rince_> if it doesn't show up, it is not available
<corey> nothing
<_rince_> that means you don't have multiverse nor universe available
<_rince_> are you familiar with any editor and ready to do it by hand?
<corey> hold on i got synaptic
<corey> oh look it found it
<corey> pos adept ;\
<praem> Voila!
<praem> I must say, I'm not very impressed with adept.
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<praem> I know that's blasphemy here, but what the heck.
<MasterEvilAce> YaST i think it was, for SUSE was cooler, to me
<Smeggy> hello i would like to run kubuntu on my toaster
<_rince_> praem: the console-tools still are the most easy to use
<MasterEvilAce> Smeggy: You must purchase a CD-Rom toast module and insert it to the top
<Smeggy> MasterEvilAce, where do I acquire this?
<MasterEvilAce> Smeggy: black market
<praem> _rince_: I absolutely agree. Though in my case, I always replace "apt-get" with aptitude.
<_rince_> my toaster runs netbsd of course :)
<praem> Better dependency handling.
<MasterEvilAce> Smeggy: Be aware, whatever OS you DO install.. it may be against the EULA you signed when you plugged in the toaster
<Smeggy> MasterEvilAce, unfortunately my last black market got taken out by artillery
<_rince_> praem: i never got familiar with aptitude because it was not available at the time i started using debian ;)
<_rince_> http://www.netbsd.org/Changes/#toaster
<MasterEvilAce> _rince_: ....
<praem> ... Now that's old school.
<Smeggy> so you think I should run netbsd instead of kubuntu?
<_rince_> at least on the toaster :)
<Smeggy> this is very interesting
<MasterEvilAce> you guys scare me
<Smeggy> i previously had windows on my toaster
<Smeggy> but it set fire to my house
<praem> At the campus ACM, we installed linux in a computer that was entirely inside a toaster oven.
<Smeggy> do u think i would be better off with gnome or kde on my toaster?
<praem> Neither.  Enlightenment is the way.
<praem> ... for a toaster.
<desplesda> Smeggy: shipovas are the answer
<Smeggy> very interesting
<uros> still problem. kaffeine won't start. in terminal i get message "[INFO]  If Kaffeine hangs here run 'configure --with-xinit-workaround' and recompile/reinstall." how do i do this configure thing?
<Smeggy> no theyre the question des
<MasterEvilAce> Okay. I have samba stuff setup. Windows can read Linux. Linux can read windows. However, neither can write to each other, despite the shared folders being not read-only.
<desplesda> i see
<_rince_> MasterEvilAce: windows and linux have a different understanding of file permissions
<_rince_> in case of windows, none at all
<_rince_> MasterEvilAce: when mounting windows-shares in linux, you have to tell mount which uid and gid to use
<MasterEvilAce> I'm browsing via Samba Shares
<MasterEvilAce> so i'm not manually mounting anything
<MasterEvilAce> if that makes a difference
<_rince_> the other way round, it should be managed by samba-server, but i can't remember the exact details
<_rince_> good question ... never used that graphical stuff and have no windows at hand to try it
<MasterEvilAce> ah
<prashantk76> hi guys i have display problem
<prashantk76> i have p3 toshiba laptop and after 3 min my display automaticaly off
<MasterEvilAce> even with activity?
<prashantk76> yeah
<prashantk76> i allready disable screen saver
<prashantk76> i am using xubuntu
<semboy> hello how do i remove wine
<semboy> from my system
<icheyne> semboy, try with apt-get?
<icheyne> or rather synaptic
<semboy> what do you mean
<semboy> man?
<semboy> apt-get remove wine ?
<semboy> sudo apt-get remove wine ?
<MasterEvilAce> semboy: how did you install wine?
<leafw> any hints on when is 6.06 to be released officially, so that 5.10 systems can be dist-upgraded ?
<MasterEvilAce> leafw: I heard June 1st
<ports> hi
<prashantk76> hi
<praem> leafw: June 1, I believe.  Then again, I'm running Dapper now, so I'm not so much caring. :)
<ports> you got Dapper running..
<icheyne> semboy, yes that's the way
<ports> nice.. i tried upgrading to Dapper from Breezy and X/KDE died
<praem> Ah. Well, I fresh installed on this system, so that wasn't so much of a problem.
<ports> i shouldve done that
* icheyne is away: I'm busy
<ports> it was a pain reinstalling kubuntu and upgrading
<_rince_> when is upgraded from hoary to breezy at work, it worked like a charme
<MasterEvilAce> i clean-installed dapper, and it's awesome. best linux i've used so far, heh
<MasterEvilAce> is there anyway to make the mouse cursor not flicker when it plays animation
<nico8481> hi
<cvasilak> hi there, i had a small problem i am running dapper drake, after updating, when booting the initial screen is blank but i can reach kdm correctly.  how can set the kubunt uspash them again?
<binary2k2> try reinstalling/reconfiguring usplash
<ninHer> hi all
<MasterEvilAce> hey
<assasukasse> hello everyone
<assasukasse> i have problems running kubuntu on my laptop, ubuntu runs fine instead, kubuntu gives me an error about sound then hangs there, i can move mouse but i can't click anything.
<klerfayt> I got wacom eraser cursor and stylus in xorg.conf despite the fact that I don't have them_
<gallvs> hi, is anybody using kubuntu 64bit?
<icheyne> after logging onto a commandline session, how do I start up KDE?
* Tarzipan moin
<MasterEvilAce> klerfayt: yeah that seems normal i suppose. I ahve wacom tablet stuff in mine as well
<klerfayt> MasterEvilAce: I removed them ond restarted X
<klerfayt> firefox; about:config; image.animation_mode - what is the value to disable it? "off"?
<uniq> icheyne: 'startx'
<icheyne> uniq, thanks :o)
<icheyne> did some googling and startkde might work too?
<uniq> startx invokes startkde..
<icheyne> aha
<icheyne> thx
<klerfayt> what is the differece between hibernate and suspend?
<ninHer> cool question ;-)
<rob> hibernate is to sleep, suspend is to hang from something
<klerfayt> in suse I had kpowersave and supend to ram and suspend to disk
<ninHer> i guess klerfayt needs more details.......am i wrong ?
<klerfayt> wich one of them is suspend to eam?
<klerfayt> *ram
<klerfayt> ok I'll try suspend first
<klerfayt> here we go
<klerfayt> grr why can't hardware just work?
<klerfayt> after "suspend" I couldn't wake machine - only black screen; I had to power off manually
<klerfayt> does it mean that my filesystem (reiserfs)is probably broken now?
<mmport81> i read on /. something about ubuntu including sun java with it's new licence - can't be right - maybe i misread, anyone have anything else on that?
<klerfayt> omg I got klaptop "suspend" working!
<klerfayt> all I did was install nvidia-glx from multiverse
<klerfayt> what does suspend do? is it same as suspend to ram?
<twb`> There is some doubt as to whether kubuntu uses kdm or gdm by default.  Which is it?
<klerfayt> kdm
<twb`> Thank you.
<mmport81> oh, conrgrats, any ideas on how to get suspecd to disk (hibernate) working - just generally...
<Ryoga85> hi, i need help
<Ryoga85> since i've installed some updates yesterday, I don't have sound no more
* klerfayt clicks on "hibernate"
<mmport81> oh right - don't have that hibernate button
<mmport81> ...
<Ryoga85> switch kernel
<klerfayt> hmm what is hibernate? is it suspend to disk?
<mmport81> i'd rather keep the stock breezy kernel
<klerfayt> I lost my swap now
<mmport81> yeh
<klerfayt> is it serious?
<klerfayt> susepend worked with nvidia drivers but hibernate did just shut down
<mmport81> do you lose swap when using hibernate??
<klerfayt> mmport81: I just did
<mmport81> yeh that's what it's supposed to do
<klerfayt> mmport81: how I get it back?
<mmport81> it saves everything in ram to your HD, so when u boot up you start where you left off
<mmport81> i've never got hibernate to work, so don't know
<klerfayt> reinstall :) ?
<mmport81> generally swap isn't used too much anyway
<mmport81> - if you have enough ram...
<klerfayt> http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/2021/snapshot11mr.png
<klerfayt> hmm I'll try reboot
<Ryoga85> *works*
<klerfayt> swap is gone
<Ryoga85> swap is gone?
<mmport81> yeh
<mmport81> i suppose you could repartition your hd, and put a swap partition in there
<Ryoga85> hmm
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: after you went to hybernate mode?
<mmport81> i thought hibernate would just use swap partition
<mmport81> not use it solely for itself
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: yes after hibernate
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: because my swap is gone too *lol*
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: lol
<Ryoga85> and my sound doesn't work with kernel 2.6.15-23 :(
<Ryoga85> but klerfayt, my laptop also didn't really come back from hybernate, it started like normal and complained thet the root fs was not clearly unmounted. did the same happen to you?
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: indeed it was like normal start up after hibernate
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: I didn't look at splash messages
* klerfayt tries suspend (that only works with nvidiadrivers) again
<klerfayt> suspend works (at least screen is shut down)
<klerfayt> oh well looks like I need reinstall
<Ryoga85> y?
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: why does your sound not work?
<klerfayt> right I think I need to read manual cause I really don't know what is suspend and what is hibernate
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: I get no message or nothing, it just doesn't work (as in any linux distribution I tried before - Kubuntu Dapper is the first that works, except with the latest kernel)
* klerfayt goes to reinstall dapper
<Hobbsee> crimsun: you around?
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: it's poer saving modes
<Ryoga85> *power
<Hobbsee> ack...wonder what the problem was with the latest kernel...
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: is suspend like suspend to ram?
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: and hibernate suspend to disk?
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: i think so, yes
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: shouldn't I disconnect from irc then I click on suspend?
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: i'll try again to see if it was not my fault
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: i dunno
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: ask crimsun about the sound.
<klerfayt> could someone see if I disconnect then I "suspend"?
* klerfayt suspends
<Ryoga85> ugh
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: your suspend/hibernate thing is right
<Ryoga85> partition type of my swap partition is "unknown"
<Hobbsee> and no, you dont have to disconnect - it'll either leave a dead client, or make you ping timeout...
<Hobbsee> usually it just leaves a dead client to ghost...
<klerfayt> did I disconnect?
<Hobbsee> no
<klerfayt> so wth is suspend then?
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: you testing out kpowersave or something?
<klerfayt> just screen off or something?
<Ryoga85> for me, it just turns off my monitor
<Hobbsee> no, it should suspend to ram...it might work...
<klerfayt> Hobbsee: klaptop
<Hobbsee> urgh
<Hobbsee> you on dapper?
<klerfayt> yes dapper
<Ryoga85> ok
* Ryoga85 reboots
<Ryoga85> reboot
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: install kpowersave
<Hobbsee> it's less buggy
<klerfayt> if I suspend my screen turns off and "ac pover led" starts blinking - to get machine working again I press any button on keyboard and after a fev seconds it comes back only screen is locked and I have to type password
<klerfayt> I lost my swap after trying hibernate first time and hasn't come back
<klerfayt> so in the end I guess only suspend works for me
<Hobbsee> eek
<Hobbsee> try kpowersave.
<klerfayt> is it in main or universe?
<Hobbsee> !info kpowersave dapper
<ubotu> kpowersave: (frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.6.0-1ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 3199 kB, Installed size: 4924 kB
<Hobbsee> universe
<klerfayt> then it isn't supported?
<klerfayt> how can it be less buggy in dapper?
<Hobbsee> define your "supported"
<Hobbsee> kpowersave is less buggy than klaptop
<Ryoga85> ah, nice, I got myswap back :)
<Ryoga85> *my swap
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: how?
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: I just reformatted the swap partition with linux-swap as filesystem using qtparted
<Ryoga85> and the rebooted
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: my sound is gone again with kernel 2.6.15-23
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: you want to speak to crimsun about that
* Hobbsee is not good with sound
* Hobbsee knows that crimsun is the sound guru
* klerfayt hibernates again
<klerfayt> good news! hibernates doesn't work (doesn't shut down machine)
<apu> can i test my 3drendering other ways?
<apu> [not ith glxgears] 
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: where is crimsun?
<klerfayt> sudo swapon -a   swapon: /dev/sda2: Invalid argument
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: possibly asleep
<uniq> kpowersave is nice. a little bit better than the old klaptopdaemon :)
<Ryoga85> hmm, ok, i'll come back later, maybe I meet him
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: did you reformat the partition?
<Hobbsee> uniq: definetly :)
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: not yet; I found command swapon
<Ryoga85> because that message appered on boot while my partition was not formatted
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: but I do not know hot to use 2swapon"
<klerfayt> Ryoga85: *swapon
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: he's at work
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: i think it gets loaded automatically on boot
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: ty
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: /whois - and the away message
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: if you run a /whois on someone, it tells you how long they've been idle for...
<Ryoga85> klerfayt: what's the size of your swap partition?
<Hobbsee> and their away messages are usually descriptive
<Ryoga85> Hobbsee: i'm channel operator on IrCQ-Net, i know how to use /whois ~_~
<Hobbsee> Ryoga85: right.
<Ryoga85> i just wonder why you told me
<klerfayt> looking at /etc/fstab shows me that my swap partition is not mounted
<uniq> klerfayt: what's your swap problem?
<klerfayt> uniq: I lost it after "hibernate"
<Ryoga85> uniq: yeah and I told him to reformat it because that worked for me but he just doesn't do it *lol*
<klerfayt> uniq: look at your /etc/fstab is swap mounted under name "swap" ?
<uniq> klerfayt: ok, lost as in deleted? removed from fstab? swapoff'ed?
<klerfayt> uniq: it is in my fstab
<klerfayt> uniq: /dev/sda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<uniq> klerfayt: /dev/hda4 none swap sw 0 0
<uniq> that's correct.
<uniq> given that /dev/sda2 is a swap partition.
<klerfayt> uniq: sudo swapon -a gives error: swapon: /dev/sda2: Invalid argument
<uniq> klerfayt: 'cat /proc/swaps'
<klerfayt> uniq: it gives me nothing
<uniq> klerfayt: ok, 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<uniq> is sda2 there?
<Ryoga85> uniq: in my case it was there but with unknown fs type
<uniq> ok.
<klerfayt> uniq: Ei suuda avada seadmefaili /dev/sda
<uniq> what does that mean?
<klerfayt> uniq: can't open device
<klerfayt> uniq: can't open devicefile
<uniq> ah.. 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<uniq> i forgot sudo.
<uniq> my bad.
<klerfayt> uniq: /dev/sda2             524         589      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<uniq> ok. looks ok to me.
* Ryoga85 reboots with old kernel, brb
<klerfayt> uniq: I'll try mkswap command
<uniq> now, 'sudo mkswap /dev/sda2'
<uniq> yes.
<klerfayt> uniq: done
<klerfayt> uniq: reboot ?
<uniq> no.
<uniq> 'sudo swapon /dev/sda2'
<klerfayt> uniq: ok I see it in kinfocenter now
<uniq> and then 'cat /proc/swaps'
<uniq> .. or kinfocenter :)
<klerfayt> uniq: it's back! and it's green
<uniq> now it should work.
<uniq> you can test with swapoff -a
<uniq> and swapon -a
<uniq> to make sure it'll be brought up nicely at every boot.
<klerfayt> uniq: sudo swapon/off -a ?
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> Now, I'll have to go be a familyguy. Bye.
<klerfayt> uniq: ok thanks
<klerfayt> uniq: swapon/off works
<uniq> great.
<uniq> bye.
<GaiaX11> I've noticed that i have lots of broken symlinks. Is there a way of fixing them at once? Is there a command line or a program to to that?
<Hobbsee> GaiaX11: if you know where they're supposed to go, use !symlink
<GaiaX11> Could you give me an example. Please
<klerfayt> is it normal that I got evms, mdadm-raid and lvm set to "yes" for "start at boot" ?
<piotrek_> Hi everybody!
<piotrek_> Do anyone know how can i install intel c++ compiler on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> after doing an aptitude dist-upgrade and rebooting,
<edulix> now klaptopdaemon doesn't show up in systray anymore
<edulix> I've installed kpowersave instead to see if it was a problem of klaptopademon
<Hobbsee> it probably was.  klaptopdaemon is very buggy.
<edulix> and it says that it couldn't connecto to the HAL edaemon
<edulix> I don't see any hal daemon in /etc/init.d :P
<Hobbsee> it's there somewhere...
<Hobbsee> i see it starting up on boot...
<edulix> which one? in order to add it to /etc/rc2.d I need to know :)
<edulix> (or rc5.d which ever it is )
<Hobbsee> search for it?
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<piotrek_> http://www.linki.zhr.pl/upload/hmm.png
<piotrek_> here is where the error starts..
<piotrek_> while installing icc
<edulix> /etc/init.d/dbus start
<edulix>  * Starting system message bus dbus                                                         [ ok ] 
<edulix>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald
<edulix> bingo
<edulix> that seems to be
<piotrek_> ?
<edulix> piotrek_:I'm talking about my problem sorry ;)
<piotrek_> ok ;)
<piotrek_> http://www.linki.zhr.pl/upload/hmm.png
<Hobbsee> piotrek_: it's one of the bottom last two...
<piotrek_> i don't understand?
<Hobbsee> th ebottom two options on your link...
<uniq> number two from the bottom.
<piotrek_> i have tried these options
<piotrek_> 5 & 6
<piotrek_> but i get incorrect option every time
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's it...number 2 from the bottom
<piotrek_> yes and 5 & 6 from the top
<uniq> we have glibc 2.3.x
<uniq> not 2.4.x
<piotrek_> ok, i'll try now
<piotrek_> A valid FLEXlm license is required to install this product.
<piotrek_> No valid license was found in $INTEL_LICENSE_FILE (/home/piotr                                                                             ek/Desktop/l_cc_c_9.0.030:/opt/intel/licenses:/opt/intel/licen                                                                             ses:/licenses).
<piotrek_> Where is a valid FLEXlm license for this product?
<piotrek_> Enter path to directory or file, or port@host for counted lice                                                                             nses, or just press 'Enter' to exit   :
<slow-motion> re
<piotrek_> hmm probably nobody can help me :(
<piotrek_> so i have another question
<piotrek_> do anyone has widescreen laptop 1280x800 ?
<corey> can someone tell me why my wlan0 interface isnt shown or brought up after I restart?
<Hobbsee> corey: is it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<sniff> apu: hi!
<sniff> apu: my dad is called apu
<sniff> apu: :)
<apu> :DD
<sniff> apu: he's called apu because he's my dad!
<apu> the "father" or "daddy" in hungarian is "apu"
<apu> i'm manage kubuntu for my father @ notebook
<apu> :)
<sniff> apu:  well his real name is Gabi but I call him apu :)
<apu> :)
<sniff> :D that's realy cool
<sniff> my dad is Hungarian, but I'm English.... where in hungary are you?
<apu> wow
<apu> i'm in budapest
<sniff> ah i have been there with my dad
<sniff> we spent the summer at the ballaton too
<apu> :D balaton is one "l" :DDDD
<sniff> but i don't know budapest well. My brother and sister both speak hungarian fluently... but I can't :(
<apu> but, i'm greets yours from budapest:D
<apu> :)
<sniff> hehe it's great to find a magyar on here
<sniff> i'm living in china now though
<menno_> my girlfriend speeks hungarian too
<sniff> i speak chinese :)
<menno_> her father is from Hungria
<sniff> hungarian is great
<apu> :))
<sniff> hey
<menno_> difficult
<apu> yes:D but the world's nicest curses int hungarian:)
<sniff> i forgot to say my mum also speaks/reads/writes hungarian... she is better with hungarian than most hungarians!
<sniff> apu: no! in russian!
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<sniff> apu:  mmmm how do you say... korvanyek?
<apu> what is korvanyek?
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> how do you say
<sniff> your whorey mother
<sniff> i can say it very well but cannot write it
<apu> moment i translate:D
<sniff> "your mother was a whore"
<apu> i dunno what whorey means from head:)
<sniff> whore=prostiture
<apu> whore is a job? at streets?
<sniff> prostitute
<apu> ohyeees:))
<apu> its "Kurva anyd"
<sniff> aha!
<sniff> there you go!
<sniff> kurba anyad
<apokryphos> guys, please go to #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<sniff> i wrote
<piotrek_> Kurva is kurwa in polish :)
<apokryphos> this is a support channel
<piotrek_> this is very popular word here  :D
<sniff> hehe oh yeah sorry about the off topic, it just seemed that since there was no on-topic stuff we may aswell go off-topic ;)
<apokryphos> nope :)
<apu> apokryphos: kurvanyd:)
<apokryphos> .....
<apu> sorry, i'm humorise:)
<apu> my english is shit...
<piotrek_> :)
<apu> i found 2days ago a curse dictionary (hungarian-english)
<apu> it's nice to see, moment i find it:)
<judgen___> YAY they have fixed the "sudo kate" bug from breezy in dapper =)
<judgen___> woot
<apu> http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/hungarian.htm
<judgen___> now i can remove the pesky gedit
<apu> sniff ^^:)
<apu> jodgen__ nano is the best:D
<sniff> ah
<sniff> ok let me take a look
<sniff> but i gotta get to bed
<sniff> it's nearly 10 here and i haven't had a proper sleep in three days :(
<apu> :DD
<judgen___> apu: nano isnt graphical, and when moving around alot, its good to have kate. Though i agree that any pico-clone is nice too
<sniff> cu l8er
<menno_> i (newbie) like to know: is it possible/interesting to use hdparm for a SATA disk?
<sniff> vim
<apu> yes, judgen___it's true
<sniff> is best editor
<sniff> imo
<judgen___> eeewww vim!
<judgen___> emacs or pico-clone for me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<toby> test
<corey> can someone tell me how i go about making network-manager auto bring up wlan0 ?
<corey> i have to do these two commands each time i restart
<corey>   sudo depmod -a
<corey>   sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<corey> for network manager to list a wlan0
<Hobbsee> corey: in /etc/modules , add "ndiswrapper" at the bottom, then hit enter
<corey> thats it?
<apu> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> from memory, thunderbird1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Kamping_Kaiser> was going to sugest it,p but thought i might have missed some conversation :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey Hobbsee  :)
<corey> thanks
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Hobbsee> corey: should be
<corey> ok thanks
<corey> anyone know how to switch the colour depth? i cant seem to find the option
<Kamping_Kaiser> colour depts for X? you have to dpkg xorg afaik
<corey> ;/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<corey> youd think thered be an option somewhere
<elijahlofgren> corey: Option for what?
<Hobbsee> corey: it's called ndiswrapper -m
<Hobbsee> oh
<Tombuntu> grawr
<Tombuntu> breezy-updates?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm?
<Tombuntu> title says breezy fixes in breezy-updates
<Tombuntu> i dont know what that means so im letting adept update-upgrade oh no 0 upgradable :(
* Kamping_Kaiser uses a terminal
<Tombuntu> maybe you could share some of that wisdom for those of us new to the ubuntu scene
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tombuntu, lol. sorry. just a tic
<Kamping_Kaiser> open konsole (not sure the fastest way), type '`udo apt-get update` then `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Kamping_Kaiser> not in kde, so i cant say 'do this to open konsole'
<elijahlofgren> K Menu -> System -> Konsole
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks elijahlofgren
<gan|y|med> hallo
<Tombuntu> Kamping_Kaiser: apparently no upgrades
<gan|y|med> i have problems using a dvd-ram inlinux and windows
<Tombuntu> i wanted me some breezy fixes too
<Tombuntu> gan|y|med: dont use dvd-ram
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tombuntu, it was right then. wonder why it poped up :/
<gan|y|med> when i copy files to it in linux, the file system becomes unusable in windows. it works the reverse. copied files in linux can be still read in linux though. any ideas?
<Tombuntu> Kamping_Kaiser: its in the /topic for this room capn
<gan|y|med> Tombuntu: that doesn't help me very much
<Tombuntu> gan|y|med: use fat32
<Hobbsee> i think that referred to the old breezy updates, where there were lots of breezy bugs...like the admin mode one
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tombuntu, do you have breezy-updates enabled?
<Hobbsee> i dont know why that's still there, actually
<Tombuntu> probably not oh well
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, probably so people know where to look (*or something*)
<gan|y|med> and why doesn't udf work?
<Tombuntu> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Sources
<Tombuntu> yeah i guess im updated
<mikmak> hello
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Shipit! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Amarok 1.4, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<mikmak> is there anything to configure a WPA network within kubuntu-dapper ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mikmak
<mikmak> i found something shiny for WEP, but just nothing at all for WPA :/
<Hobbsee> mikmak: knetworkmanager
<mikmak> hmm not in the default install then :)
* mikmak grabs a cable ...
<avirnig> hi all
<Hobbsee> it is now...
<Hobbsee> just not activated
<mikmak> it's not installed here, and I installed that laptop on friday
<erofee> hi all
<erofee> i have a really basic question
<avirnig> i was wondering if anyone here could help me with a problem i seem to have in kubuntu 6.06
<erofee> what do i use to "make" a file
<erofee> i tried to make a file but i had no c compiler
<avirnig> "make" is the term used to compile files
<avirnig> you probably do
<erofee> yep, but what do i need to do it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> erofee, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<avirnig> just open synaptic and do a search for make and if its not installed, then install it
<erofee> great thanks, i'll give it a shot.
<erofee> thanks to both of you
<avirnig> np
<avirnig> hey i got a question myself guys...
<Kamping_Kaiser> np erofee
<Hobbsee> avirnig: shoot
<avirnig> i'm trying to build a wireless access point based on kubuntu 6.06 (for the better wireless detection) and i cant seem to get it set up so both interfaces can be up at once
* Kamping_Kaiser passes avirnig over to Hobbsee  and strolls off
<avirnig> i mean i can get them both enabled, but cannot surf the web when both are up
<Hobbsee> er...
* Hobbsee didnt think that was possible
* Hobbsee thinks that's only possible when i'ts broken
<avirnig> if i disable one, i cna surf with the oen that is still enabled
<avirnig> no there is a way, but im not sure how to do it
<Kamping_Kaiser> avirnig, are you changing the settings int eh gui?
<avirnig> i know ill prolly have to bridge the 2 interfaces, and have thw wireless on a different subnet as eth0, but not sure what i need to do to do it
<avirnig> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> and whatinterfaces - both wireless?
<avirnig> no one is build in 10/100 ethernet on motherboard, and other is wireless PCI card
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure you set the default gateway
<Kamping_Kaiser> to be whatever it has to be
<avirnig> i tried that
<mikmak> Hobbsee: looks nice, thanks :)
* Kamping_Kaiser is reminded he has to research ipforwarding and stuff
<avirnig> ubuntu doesnt like both to be up at once
<mikmak> ciao
<Kamping_Kaiser> avirnig, strange. i cant promice anything, but can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file and `tail -n 30 /var/log/syslog`
<avirnig> i can surf the web on either one if i disable the other one (wireless i use an external router obviously) but i want to set the ubuntu box up to take the place of the wireless router/access point that i use now
<gan|y|med> does nobody use udf on windows and linux?
<avirnig> im not on the box atm and its at work
<Kamping_Kaiser> avirnig, sounds like theres some conflict confusion when they are on then. are you on that box?
<avirnig> no
<avirnig> its at work
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, pity.
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt know enought network stuff to give sugestions to try at work
<avirnig> im pretty sure i have to bridge the 2 interfaces, and set the wireless card in master mode, but not sure where to go from there and how to set up the dhcp server on the box to pass dhcp to clients on the wireless card
<avirnig> i posted in the networking forums, but havent had any replies yet in 2 days
<avirnig> i wish there was a tool in the system configuration window to do something similar to windows ICS
<avirnig> would make it a whole lot easier
<corey> what would cause this error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<avirnig> did you use sudo before the command?
<corey> well thats thru X
<corey> and i enter the password
<corey> its doing it to everything
<avirnig> hmmm sounds like a messed up password file then :/ and i dont know how to fix it
<corey> ;/
<Kamping_Kaiser> souncs like your Xauth is stuffed
<avirnig> if it is doing it to everything, then its prolly just that one file being messed up, but as i said, im not sure how to fix it
<corey> me neither
<Kamping_Kaiser> corey, can you open konsole and type `ls -lah ~/.Xauthorization`
<Kamping_Kaiser> then paste it here
<corey> no such file ;/
<avirnig> anyway, once i get the box made into an access point, i will then use it for traffic monitoring, and NFS serving
<Kamping_Kaiser> corey, let me check
<Kamping_Kaiser> corey, sorry, its ``ls -lah ~/.Xauthority`
<chx> how could I read the temperature of the video card? sensors-detect does not find anything nor does nvidia-settings (I am using binary nvidia driver)
<corey> -rw-------  1 root root 119 2006-05-21 09:30 /home/admin/.Xauthority
<corey> hrm it reset pass?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> corey, type `sudo chown $admin.admin ~/.Xauthority`
<corey> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> then try synaptic again (why are you trying to run synaptic on kubuntu though?)
<corey> im not
<corey> er
<corey> i prefer synaptic over Adept
<Kamping_Kaiser> corey, Xauth usualy changes owner when yolu run sudo $someguiapp. like sudo k3  (for example)
<corey> nope, still not working
<gan|y|med> ciao
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if its a log out +in jobbie
<corey> well i just restarted is the thing
<corey> i havent even done anything
<evert_> hello , i'm making my own kernel for dapper . I'm following the newbie guide on the site. I'm having troubles with the command 'sudo make-kpkg clean'
<evert_> he says 'command not found'
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<corey> ill try restarting, brb
<corey> hrmm that seemed to fix it
<corey> idk what the deal was Kamping_Kaiser
<Samuli^> evert, shouldn't that be make-dpkg?
<Kamping_Kaiser> corey, your authority file was owned by root, so you coldnt use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> *couldnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could have just logged out then in and the change would have picked up ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey neoncode
<corey> yea idk what was wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> your X authority file was owned by root, so you couldnt use it
<corey> yea i think it happened when X messed up
<neoncode> Kamping_Kaiser: Hey, long time no talk.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nebular, yep
<corey> is it possible to get network manager to not have to prompt for my wallet password for my WEP key each time?
<Kamping_Kaiser> corey, what did you do
<corey> well i tried to change to 32bit
<Hobbsee> corey: does that happen every single time?
<corey> and apparently the driver didnt like it
<corey> yep
<corey> everytime i connect to ym wifi
<Hobbsee> you can usually tell kwalletmanager to save the password
<corey> it asks me for the wallet so it can access the WEP key
<Hobbsee> ah yeah
<Hobbsee> there's a control for kwalletmanager in system settings
<Hobbsee> corey: privacy tab
<corey> er im not on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> get rid of the password on it, and untick the boxes on close after last app
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<corey> i havent installed the desktop
<Hobbsee> right
<corey> im tryin to find it on ubuntu
<Hobbsee> alt+f2, kwalletmanager
<Hobbsee> should work
<corey> yea but ubuntu doesnt call it kwalletmanager, apparently
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that may well be called by gnome keyring, come to think of it...
<Hobbsee> there's a network-manager-gnome, IIRC
* Hobbsee has heard talk of it, and used it once
<corey> yea its keyring i think
<corey> i know ive seen it
<corey> yet when i actually need to use it i cant find it
<crimsun> Hobbsee: pong (took a nap)
<klerfayt> Win32 codecs should be put in /usr/lib/codecs ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: there was a user needing help with sound
<Hobbsee> crimsun: <Ryoga85>  - he was coming back later
<Kamping_Kaiser> klerfayt, do you have a tar? it should have a readme
<crimsun> Hobbsee: ok
<klerfayt> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm downloading it
<Hobbsee> crimsun: sleep's overrated
<Kamping_Kaiser> klerfayt, grab a deb
<klerfayt> Kamping_Kaiser: I prefer manual way
<crimsun> Hobbsee: agreed, but I'm a mere mortal unlike bddebian ;-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<corey> god where is it
<Kamping_Kaiser> klerfayt, *shrug*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol crimsun
* Hobbsee is also a mere mortal, and will sleep.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, :(
<yogi> Can someone please tell me how one specifies a different gcc --3.x.x vs 4.x.x-- when compiling from source?  The particular pkg I am attempting to compile complains about gcc4.x.x during './configure'.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yogi, you can change the gcc symlink to 3, or use export CC=gcc3.4 (iirc)
<yogi> Kamping_Kaiser:Thanks.  Where does that symlink reside, exactly?  In /usr somewhere?
<Kamping_Kaiser> /usr/bin iirc
<yogi> Kamping_Kaiser:No wonder I couldn't find it.  I was looking in /usr/lib. Thanks! :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. np
<amgat> Hi all. have any of you set up an enemy territory game server on ubuntu?
<klerfayt> amgat: et is dead
<amgat> uh no its not
<amgat> the community is growing every day
* kosh kills the community
<tomplast> guys
<tomplast> i need serious help here
<tomplast> my cousin is using kubuntu since a while ago but he is seriously beginning to get tired of it
<tomplast> i need help from you to correct some problems :'(
<kosh> what are the questions?
<tomplast> one are that the sound system is quite buggy
<kosh> define buggy
<tomplast> sometimes there aren't any sound in the flash movies / normal movies
<klerfayt> tomplast: flash uses oss
<kosh> sorry I don't know anything about flash and don't have it on any system
<tomplast> klerfayt: doesnt  arts and oss cooperate?
<kosh> they should just fine
<oknewbie> Anyone know how to import vidoe from a digital vidoe camera, I supose I need a driver for it but I have no idea on this one
<klerfayt> tomplast: I don't use arts
<kosh> since on kubuntu/ubuntu the default is that if the sound card does not support multiopen then it uses dmix
<kosh> and dmix will do sound mixing
<klerfayt> kosh: problem is oss is not working with dmix
<tomplast> klerfayt: so there is nothing todo?
<kosh> wonder why
<corey> ahh found the manager
<corey> its hidden
<kosh> alsa does oss emulation and dmix should work fine with that
<corey> i dont see a way for it to remember it though
<kosh> so even if flash uses oss it should work fine
<klerfayt> kosh: not for me
<kosh> hmm
<tomplast> so using alsa for the system instead of arts could do it?
<klerfayt> kosh: flash doesn't make sound here if e.g. amarok is playing
<kosh> alsa and arts are entirely different things
<kosh> I don't have any way to test that
<kosh> since you can get a $30 sound card that will never have these issues
<klerfayt> tomplast: before using flash make sure that soundcard is free to use
<kosh> however I need to go to bed
<kosh> if you want to just fix the problem get an audigy or sblive card
<tomplast> klerfayt: what do you mean with that the soundcard is free to use=?
<klerfayt> tomplast: nothing uses it
<tomplast> klerfayt: you meant like that ;)
<kosh> it is easier to just replace the sound card
<kosh> then all kinds of problems will never happen again
<klerfayt> isn't there a plugin for dmix to allow software mixing with oss?
<tomplast> klerfayt: isnt it possible for several programs to use the card at the same time?
<klerfayt> tomplast: it is
<klerfayt> tomplast: if they use e.g. alsa
<kosh> tomplast: for goods cards yes, for cheap cards and old cards no
<klerfayt> tomplast: but flash uses oss
<tomplast> also, http://www.se.map24.com/ is troubling my cousin alot
<tomplast> using this site often hangs firefox
<tomplast> and opera
<jorik> is there something like dvd shrink for kubuntu ?
<klerfayt> tomplast: looks like I was wrong http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin it is possible to mix sound with oss
<visik7> no oss sucks
<tomplast> k
<klerfayt> visik7: but it says it should be possible?
<klerfayt> just that craeting .asoundrc isn't an easy job
<visik7> not easily IIRC
<tomplast> also there is this annoying logout-bug
<klerfayt> visik7: I'm going to try it
<tomplast> sometimes everything just turns black when you try to logout or shutdown
<tomplast> im using dapper drake btw
<visik7> Tombuntu: /j #ubuntu+1
<OutoLumo> Hi!
<DeadS0ul> jorik : k9copy
<OutoLumo> I would need some advice with scanning...
<OutoLumo> Namely: My Epson Perfection 1260 Scanner is connected to USB, (according to KInfoCenter) but kooka cannot find it.
<OutoLumo> I have libsane 1.0.15-9ubuntu6 installed.
<OutoLumo> Also: gimp-quiteinsane can't find it.
<OutoLumo> Any ideas?
<OutoLumo> I guess I should enable the plustek backend somehow... But how?
<klerfayt> visik7: I failed with .asoundrc still no sound in flash then something else is using alsa
<OutoLumo> I do have the plustek backend installed - at least locate finds the files from appropriate place.
<OutoLumo> modprobe scanner
<OutoLumo> FATAL: Module scanner not found.
<OutoLumo> Any ideas on that?
<OutoLumo> (Running Breezy)
<OutoLumo> bbl
<visik7> klerfayt: is the same problem for me have u try to use aoss ?
<bram85> hi, where is the option "View Properties Saved in Folder" in Konqueror. on non-kubuntus it's in the Settings menu
<klerfayt> visik7: I don't care really. too complicated issue to try fixing it
<txus> hi
<txus> can anybody help me
<txus> ?
<txus> i ve a kubuntu dapper distribution
<txus> fligh 6
<txus> when i set the screensaver timer
<txus> doest start start the screensaver
<txus> but it work well when i push probe..
<txus> sorry for my english :(...
<txus> anyone with the same problem????
<faster> hello
<txus> hi
<prashantk76> divx for xubuntu
<txus> try to install w32codecs
<prashantk76> ok cool thanks
<cow_2001> it says that amarok 1.4 was released but doesn't warns about the lack of engines
<CyberSix> they only support 2 engines now, i believe, and the amarok page does warn about it
<cow_2001> it doesn't say there are no updated versions on the apt source
<cow_2001> of the engines
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> someone online?
<jpgeerets> i have a dvd/firewire Q
<cow_2001> i am, but you probably don't want any deal with me
<jpgeerets> why i want any deal with you cow_2001 ?
<jpgeerets> r u that bad?
<jpgeerets> ;-)
<cow_2001> maybe
<cow_2001> jpgeerets, i just joined this channel only to complain
<cow_2001> jpgeerets, it's not a nice behaviour
<jpgeerets> well, if complain is good, then i think someone may complain
<jpgeerets> i have a problem with an external dvd+/-RW
<jpgeerets> when i want to connect it with firewaite
<cow_2001> so really, there are no updated engines for amarok 1.4 in the apt source, you should warn about it
<CyberSix> that's an amarok problem
<seawolf__> hi all
<prashantk76> i have one more problem my laptop display turn off after 3 min (if i work with mouse) i am using Xubuntu
<cow_2001> CyberSix, but the packages amarok is dependant on are not there, which makes the amarok 1.4 package broken
<cow_2001> i mean, it installs flawlessly, but the software itself is broken
<CyberSix> odd, it works for me..
<cow_2001> oh...
<cow_2001> what engine are you using?
<CyberSix> lemme check
<CyberSix> oh, my bad, i'm still using 1.3, i didn't upgrade, as it isn't fully supported yet
<larrywells> anyone previews the new Kubuntu??
<larrywells> Dapper?
<HymnToLife> lots of people I think
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<larrywells> Thanks
<mrfishhat> hi
<mrfishhat> i updated to dapper last night
<mrfishhat> and i was wondering
<mrfishhat> why it wont let me apt-get amarok?
<Cloud_tm> WHAT MAKES YOU ALL PREFER KUBUNTU OVER UBUNTU?
<klerfayt> Cloud_tm: menu editor?
<klerfayt> Cloud_tm: I'm used to kde
<Cloud_tm> what does menu editor do?
<klerfayt> Cloud_tm: it was a stupid joke
<Cloud_tm> :d
<CyberSix> what makes one prefer a binary distro over a source one? ;p
<Cloud_tm> you guys are laid back compare dto the ubuntu channel
<Cloud_tm> :)
<CyberSix> are they nazis? ;p
<Cloud_tm> why?
<Cloud_tm> lol
<Chousuke> CyberSix: I trust the distro guys to know which compiler flags work and which don't.
<CyberSix> but the fun is in finding out for yourself ;] 
<Chousuke> The performance gain you get from compiling yourself is negligible, so to me, it's just an added bother.
<klerfayt> CyberSix: I have no idea what is source although I tried to learn about it
<OutoLumo> re
<CyberSix> i use em all.. hehe
<Chousuke> CyberSix: not really. I can read manuals if I want to know such things. :)
<CyberSix> currently running gentoo, kubuntu, pcbsd and freebsd, and they're all great
<CyberSix> and looking for a way to get os x x86 onto an old lappy.. ;p
<OutoLumo> Hmm... why is there no scanner module in ubuntu breezy kernel?
<Chousuke> scanner module?
<Chousuke> aren't those handled in userspace?
<OutoLumo> yes
<Chousuke> see the SANE packages.
<OutoLumo> I've looked at them...
<OutoLumo> I've been trying to use kooka, but I can't get the scanner recognised.
<CyberSix> anything in dmesg when you plug it in?
<OutoLumo> It should use the plustek backend. What do I need to do in order to detect it?
<klerfayt> visik7: it's so simple!
<klerfayt> visik7: thee is that tom?
<klerfayt> visik7: *there
<OutoLumo> dmesg: "usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5"
<klerfayt> visik7: you need alsa-oss   and   kdesu kate /etc/firefox/firefoxrc   FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<neoncode> i'm on a live CD, is it save to use this to backup a partion on my internal HDD to an external backup drive?
<OutoLumo> kinfocenter tells that the in the usb-bus is EPSON scanner.
<klerfayt> visik7: no need to mess around with asoundrc!
<OutoLumo> SANE docs tell that this type is complitely supported by the plustek backend. There are plustek files in the system.
* klerfayt wonders why it's not default in kubuntu?
<Cloud_tm> hmmm
<OutoLumo> However, neither kooka nor quiteinsane (Gimp) recognise the scanner.
<OutoLumo> (At least out of the box. They don't seem to recognise any local scanners (there is only this one).)
<OutoLumo> ANy ideas?
<fek> is a mirror of mirror.cc.columbia.edu available?
<OutoLumo> sane-find-scanner reports: "No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that you have loaded a driver for your USB host controller and have installed a ernel scanner module."
<OutoLumo> This is to say, that according to documentation in the SANE packages, there should be a kernel scanner module. However, for ubuntu system, this beats me.
<CyberSix> it's possib;e your particular scanner is not supported, or has no module compiled
<mart> does oo.o work on 64 bit for anyone?  it starts here, but I can't get - for example - the file->open dialog box to work.
<mart> sorry, this is maybe a question for #ubuntu+1, as I'm on dapper.
<CyberSix> i don't have anything 64 bit anyway.. hehe
<OutoLumo> CyberSix: According to SANE documentation, it is complitely supported, and it works fine in my own computer (which runs dapper, and is located 3 miles from here...)
<CyberSix> OutoLumo: maybe try an lsmod command to see what modules are loaded, and compare them?
<OutoLumo> Cyber, done that, no use.
<CyberSix> no use, as in they are identical?
<OutoLumo> compare them with what? I've looked at the lsmod list, and there was nothing useful.
<andreas___> Ein freundliches Hallo in die illustre Runde  :-)
<Snake__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<OutoLumo> As well have I looked at any modules I've found in the filesystem (/lib/modules) and that was in vain too...
<andreas___> Hmm .. bin ich etwas schon drinn???
<stamen81> hi
<andreas___> Hi stamen81
<stamen81> I have a problem with NVIDIA
<stamen81> who can help me
<andreas___> Whats hapen stam??
<Snake__> andreas___: Dieses ist eine englische Fhrung, wenig sprechen Deutsches hier, folglich, warum ich einen bersetzer benutzen mute:)
<stamen81> I have installed the drivers from the NVIDIA web site
<jpatrick> Snake__: whatever the hell that means
<stamen81> and what happend now
<stamen81> when I started the X
<Snake__> jpatrick: :)
<stamen81> the fonts are smaller than before
<stamen81> I can't start amarok
<stamen81> or mplayer
<stamen81> and the kcontrol crachesh when I go to screnn saver section
<stamen81> the screen goes black
<stamen81> and I can't see anything
<Snake__> jpatrick: I was telling him hardly anyone here speaks english
<Snake__> err...
<Snake__> german
<Snake__> :)
<jpatrick> Snake__: lol
<stamen81> I changed the graphic card from ATI to NVIDIa
<stamen81> so what to do
<OutoLumo> CyberSix: To be more specific: There is no "scanner" module in /lib/modules/X.XX/kernel/drivers/ that is referenced in the sane documentation. The usbcore module is present.
<stamen81> andreas
<Snake__> stamen81: he stepped out
<stamen81> :(
<stamen81> could you help me Snake
<stamen81> tell me what to do
<Snake__> stamen81: Whats your issues?
<Snake__> Then ill tell you :)
<stamen81> what you mean with issues
<Snake__> stamen81: what problems are you having? What do you need help with
<stamen81> Snake__,  I wrote the problems
<stamen81> read them
<stamen81> :)
* Snake__ scrolls up
<Snake__> stamen81: are you trying to get nvidias video drivers? (I assume?)
<stamen81> I got them
<stamen81> from the web site
<stamen81> the setup tell me that all was compiled
<stamen81> and working
<stamen81> the xorg.conf was preconfigures
<Snake__> okay
<Snake__> soo wheres the problem? :)
<obscurite> hmm, in kmail every other email in the message list is black and i can't see the text
<obscurite> any ideas?
<stamen81> Snake__,  the problem is in this that I can't watch movies
<stamen81> I cant load mplayer, amarok
<stamen81> and I cant set up my screen saver
<mart> obscurite: kmail uses the kde colour scheme, check K menu->System Settings->Appearance->colors
<stamen81> the screen goes blank when I try to change the screen saver
<stamen81> Snake__,  and the fonts are very small and hard to read
<stamen81> when I was with ATI they were OK
<mart> obscurite: see the "Alternate" entry in widget colour pull-down box.
<stamen81> but now sucks
<stamen81> what to do
<Snake__> stamen81: what kind of movies? dvds?
<obscurite> i had to select keramik color scheme to match keramik theme
<obscurite> why can't it do that automagically :P
<Snake__> stamen81: and I dont know about the fonts
<stamen81> which drivers are the best for now and working corectrly for NVIDIA and where I can find them
<obscurite> if i'm using a theme, don't i want colors that actually work with that theme
<Snake__> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Snake__> Ehh
<stamen81> I want my system to work again perfectly
<OutoLumo> "mount -t usbdevfs none /proc/bus/usb" returns "mount: unknown filesystem type 'usbdevfs'" What should I do?
<h3sp4wn> OutoLumo mount -t usbfs
<obscurite> anyone running kubuntu on 512mb or less?
<h3sp4wn> obscrite: Too slow on 256Mb (I am running kanotix fine on that though with kde)
<h3sp4wn> obscrite: xubuntu is fast on 256Mb also
<Snake__> obscurite: im runnin it on a P3 with 512
<OutoLumo> h3sp4wn: usbfs is mounted...
<OutoLumo> obscurite: I am.
<obscurite> snake - cool. how many apps do you run at once?
<Snake__> obscurite: right now I have yakuake + screen + irssi running for IRC, Kopete, amarok, klipper, and firefox
<Snake__> speed is fine
<obscurite> snake - cool
<obscurite> kde4 is supposed to be more effecient right?
<Snake__> Not sure, I doubt it
<Snake__> KDE is a eye candystory
<Snake__> candystore**
<h3sp4wn> Obscurite: sorry I was looking at the wrong screen mount -t procbususb (if you are using dapper)
<mart> obscurite: heh, well it's more efficient for somethings... but since it doesn't exist yet, it's hard to make comment
<OutoLumo> h3sp4wn: breezy, in fact, but ty :-)
<obscurite> mart - that makes it super light weight
<Snake__> obscurite: if you want effiecent, check into xfce
<h3sp4wn> OutoLumo: I thought it was mounted by default in breezy
<mart> obscurite: there's a page on the kde wiki about to improve performance
<obscurite> snake - i tried xubuntu for a day and was put off
<obscurite> mart - yeah, been meaning to read that
<mart> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance%20Tips
<uwo> hi all. followed wiki on compiling ffmpeg to encode video for ipod (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iPodVideoEncoding?highlight=%28ipod%29). the new ffmpeg however works only with sudo, without i get "bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory". why?
<uwo> with sudo it works normally. how could i get it to work without sudo, so i could create a script?
<macd> uwo: set it suid
* xtacocorex is away: need to be clean... shower
<obscurite> anyone know how to make the clock display 12 hour time format?
<jpatrick> obscurite: good question
<obscurite> jpatrick haha
<obscurite> ahh, figured it out
<jpatrick> how?
<obscurite> well it didn't take effect yet, but right clock on clock, then date and time format. time and dates tab - select date format with AM/PM
<kronoz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<crazy_penguin> evening!
<kronoz> evening crazy_penguin
<jpatrick> obscurite: ah, cool
<kronoz> hey that tab autocomplete thing from BASH also works in konversation
<jpatrick> yep
<uwo> macd: how do i set it suid?
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> can someone point me to a page for sharing a folder between ubuntu pc's
<apokryphos> lwizardl: no idea if there's a better way, but what I recommend doing is having a shared folder on one PC, then settings up ssh keys and having a link on desktop to
<apokryphos> fish://username@ip/some/folders
* xtacocorex is away: xbox
<apokryphos> if you wanted to confine the other users to only that folders, then you could set up a new user for them to log in under
<lwizardl> apokryphos, ok thats sounds to be a decent secure way to do it
<apokryphos> quite easy too
<lwizardl> wanna explain ?
<apokryphos> lwizardl: I can walk you through it if you like, I guess
<jpatrick> !tell ferronica about sources
<uwo> still q:  ffmpeg works only with sudo, without i get  "bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory". i want it to run without sudo (no password) i was told to set it suid. what does this mean?
<lwizardl> ok in main channel or in pm?
<uwo> how do i do this i mean?
<apokryphos> lwizardl: should be fine here, I guess, not too long.
<lwizardl> ok
* apokryphos looks for link for ssh keys
<apokryphos> lwizardl: there's quite a few decent ones out there, but this is a quick n' dirty one and should be fine http://hacks.oreilly.com/pub/h/66
<apokryphos> lwizardl: lmk when that's done
<uwo> has anyone here managed to transfer videos to ipod video. need a hint...
<Bizzeh> are play4sure (MTP) devices supported in kubuntu?
<trym> what is the name of that app launcher that looks like the one in osx ?
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> somebody said katapult was an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<trym> well more like an application bar
<trym> the one where the icon expands when you mouseover
<apokryphos> trym: what?
<uwo> trym: starterbar theme with (super)karamba
<trym> hmm
<apokryphos> ohh, a dock
<apokryphos> trym: kxdocker and ksmoothdock are the most popular ones
<trym> great :) anyone know which one is best to use with xgl/compiz ?
<apokryphos> worth trying both, I guess
<apokryphos> kxdocker is in the repositories,I believe
<apokryphos> ksmoothdock is available from...
<apokryphos> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<apokryphos> hm
<lwizardl> apokryphos, ok
<apokryphos> !nalioth
<ubotu> methinks nalioth is nalioth's repos at http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com
<lwizardl> apokryphos, done that
<apokryphos> there
<apokryphos> lwizardl: ok, is it set up and working properly?
<lwizardl> well i have the ssh keys
<apokryphos> lwizardl: if all the instructions were followed, in a terminal there now try to type "ssh username@otherserver"
<apokryphos> if it logins passwordless then they're set up properly
<apokryphos> (presuming you set no password for the ssh keys)
<Bizzeh> ok, im missing just a few small things for me to switch from xp to kubuntu
<toybox> hello
<DarkED> what kind of things can i do to make kde use less memory? When i have firefox, xchat, amarok and kopete open i start dipping into swap
<Bizzeh> 1. creative zen xtra (P4S MTP) support. 2. a decent c++ dev environment. 3. better hardware acelleration for gfx
<DarkED> it doesnt seem right...
<Bizzeh> and a few other less anoying things, but are still anoying
<apokryphos> DarkED: consider not using firefox and xchat
<DarkED> apokryphos, what should i use as a replacement? i know konq for firefox, but ... konversation?
<apokryphos> amarok is a bit heavyweight as an audio player; there are very decent alternatives, but I'd probably still use it if I was on a more lightweight system
<apokryphos> yup
<toybox> amule wont open for me is there something i can do?
<DarkED> apokryphos, ok, ill try :D
<apokryphos> DarkED: both of them are very good alternatives 8)
<DarkED> apokryphos, i like amarok because it displays the covers to all my albums so...
<apokryphos> I very rarely dive into firefox, and have never gotten into xchat
<DarkED> apokryphos, yeah i love konq for a filesystem browser
<apokryphos> that is nice, but other players do that too
<apokryphos> I love it for browsing :P
<DarkED> apokryphos, they do?
<apokryphos> khtml is the shiznit
<apokryphos> DarkED: I think juk had it even before amarok
<apokryphos> I know banshee has it too, but hey
<DarkED> apokryphos, ok thanks
<DarkED> apokryphos, yeah im a converting windows user so im used to firefox
<silv3r> hi
<DarkED> apokryphos, dont know many of the apps yet...
<toybox> hey
<apokryphos> oh ok :)
<DarkED> well ill brb
<DarkED> ooh...konversation is nice
<DarkED> will juk add my wma's to my collection?
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm currently have kmail, configured according http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KMail_gpg-agent_kde. I can send signed and/or encrypted messages fine, but when I recieve them, and double click them, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/729617  , even though I haven't entered a passphrase, when I click retry, it doesn't prompt me for a passphrase... what do I do?  I am currently using kubuntu dapper drake, with kde version 3.5.2
<apokryphos> DarkED: with gstreamer output and mad installed I'd certainly presume so, yes
<apokryphos> though I'd still say amarok was quite a bit better than juk
<DarkED> apokryphos: juk isnt seeing any of my files :D
<DarkED> apokryphos: i know i have gstreamer and ffmpeg
<DarkED> apokryphos: and im pretty sure i have mad
<apokryphos> gstreamer0.8-mad is installed?
<DarkED> apokryphos: lemme check
<DarkED> (i think its the taglib problem)
<apokryphos> hm, could be actually; I think tag-support for wmas was added in 1.4
<DarkED> apokryphos: yep
<DarkED> apokryphos: well, in amaroK it was
<DarkED> apokryphos: but it doesnt transfer to any other app afaik
<apokryphos> guess juk wouldn't cut it then
<DarkED> banshee did read them all
<DarkED> but its a memhog as well
<apokryphos> use amarok, but make sure you  have things like "watch folder for changes" is disabled
<DarkED> ik
<apokryphos> yeah, banshee isn't great
<DarkED> ok*
<apokryphos> but it has daapd server+client
<apokryphos> which is something nice that amarok doesn't have at all
<DarkED> well, banshee is good for a gnome user ;)
<apokryphos> yes
<_mark> how do i enable ssh
<DarkED> im guessing crossfading would take up alot more memory as well?
<apokryphos> _mark: is openssh-server or whatever installed?
<apokryphos> DarkED: I think it takes a little more, yes.
<_mark> apokryphos: not sure... i just have basic kubuntu installed, do i have to apt-get it?
<DarkED> apokryphos: thanks for all the help
<DarkED> im gonna reboot and see how this changes things
<apokryphos> _mark: sudo apt-get install ssh
<apokryphos> DarkED: no need to reboot :P
<DarkED> no...my swap stays used :D
<_mark> k thanks
<_nicu> #romania
<apokryphos> DarkED: shouldn't matter
<_nicu> ./#romania
<_nicu> ./romania
<jpatrick>  /join ....
<DarkED> hehe
<_mark> apokryphos: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DarkED> yeah /join #chan
<apokryphos> _mark: close adept
<_nicu> thanks
<_mark> im not sure adept is open
<apokryphos> _mark: or, make sure you're sudo
<DarkED> _mark: if nothing is open, just reboot
<apokryphos> no :P
<jpatrick> _mark: fuser /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<apokryphos> never reboot on gnu/linux :D
<apokryphos> I guess he didn't use sudo
<DarkED> apokryphos: yeah it happens to me sometimes because i have a crap wifi connection
<_mark> k
<_mark> thanks
<DarkED> apokryphos: ill be apt-get updating and it freezes in the middle of the list
<apokryphos> DarkED: just kill any dpkg/apt proccesses then and re-enter the command
<apokryphos> if the lock is still there, just delete it and try again
<_mark> brb
<jpatrick> night
<apokryphos> night jpatrick =)
<DarkED> apokryphos: well i tried that, told me i didnt have correct permissions
<jpatrick> hmm, school tomorrow...
<apokryphos> DarkED: use sudo =)
<DarkED> i wish i could chmod everything except the root folder 755
<apokryphos> school, yuck
<apokryphos> no
<DarkED> apokryphos: how do i use sudo to kill a process?
<apokryphos> DarkED: that's not how linux works. There's a reason they have given permissions :)
<DarkED> apokryphos: yes i know :D
<apokryphos> DarkED: sudo killall <applicationname>
<apokryphos> or sudo kill PID
<DarkED> apokryphos: wow i didnt know you could do that
<apokryphos> find out whether an application is running the background and its PID by ps ax|grep applicationname
<DarkED> apokryphos: i've been using ksysguard
<apokryphos> you can use that too
<DarkED> i gotta get out of this windows mentality
<apokryphos> but it's not useful if the application is run by root :P
<DarkED> apokryphos: yeah i see
<DarkED> apokryphos: i think i get it now
<GlassCasket> Is there an advantage using ReiserFS instead od ext3?
<apokryphos> GlassCasket: yes
<DarkED> brb
<DarkED> oh wait no
<DarkED> i wanna hear this
<DarkED> :D
<apokryphos> ReiserFS is typically a lot better on smaller files, and outperforms on many i/o cases
<apokryphos> on the other hand, reiserfs partitions take a lot longer to mount
<GlassCasket> So boot up time may take a little longer.
<apokryphos> http://wikipedia.org/wiki/reiserfs and http://wikipedia.org/wiki/ext3 are good
<DarkED> so...you have a longer boot time
<GlassCasket> lol
<apokryphos> GlassCasket: yes, particularly if they're larger partitions
<aseigo> apokryphos: i thought most of the performance differences had been worked out
* aseigo notes that reiser3 actually has some nasty performance problems is specific use cases ... though those are addressed in 4
<apokryphos> all the benchmarks I've seen show a clear (though not amazingly large) advantages in that case to reiser
<apokryphos> reiser3 is old and dated, sure
<GlassCasket> So for root, reiserfs should do fine.
<apokryphos> all the big issues with reiser, really, were addressed. It used to have big problems with corrupt filesystems
<apokryphos> GlassCasket: I'm not sure how it is at all on ubuntu with reiserfs, but on my suse partitions I always use reiserfs, yes
<apokryphos> reiserfs is dramatically better with many small files, in comparison to ext3
<DarkED> is it normal for kde to use 300meg on startup?
<apokryphos> (and outperforming ext3 on I/O operations is a plus too, of course)
<apokryphos> DarkED: 300meg of space?
<apokryphos> I'd say that was a default kde install, or so, yeah
<DarkED> no
<DarkED> 300meg of ram
<DarkED> on startup
<DarkED> with just konversation running
<apokryphos> you can't really say that in gnu/linux
<apokryphos> usage of ram isn't that simple
<apokryphos> it'll try to not make any ram go to waste, so if there's free ram it'll likely be using it. For caching etc
<DarkED> well yeah
<DarkED> but it would seem that it would use less...
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> with running absolutely no programs I can give you a ram monitor showing that it's using close to all 1 gig of it
<apokryphos> open 30 applications, and it'll be close to the same
<roc> a question: is there any possibility to get kdevelop to run on kubuntu?
<DarkED> apokryphos: ahh i see how it works
<DarkED> apokryphos: yeah see its a little of a problem cause i only have 512 meg :D
<RadiantFire> roc: yes
<apokryphos> roc: of course :). Install from adept
<RadiantFire> I have it up and running as we speak
<DarkED> apokryphos: i have one more question :D
<DarkED> is there any way to generate a list of the packages i have installed so if i reinstall ubuntu i can just feed in the list and have it redownload everything?
<DarkED> ive spent a lot of time apt-getting :D
<apokryphos> dpkg -l gives you a list of all installed packages
<apokryphos> but for a new install it's worth using easyubuntu, if you've already gone through the process
<DarkED> so...easyubuntu would install all this stuff for me?
<apokryphos> ubotu: easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<RadiantFire> It probably wouldn't be to hard to convert the list dumped by dpkg -l into something to feed to apt-get though
<DarkED> RadiantFire: yeah thats what i had in mind
<cow_2001> i have a friend with warty warthog
<DarkED> i have about 1500 packages installed, all but 10 or so came directly from the repos
<RadiantFire> I wonder if there is something like kickstart for debian
<RadiantFire> that would probably be what you are looking for DarkED
<DarkED> well maybe there is another way
<apokryphos> it's quite easy to, sure
<apokryphos> but not entirely sure that it's the best idea :P
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody has working xgl on kubuntu?
<RadiantFire> I thought apt-get installs behavior ignores and installation package if it is already the latest version
<RadiantFire> so piping that list to apt-get would just install the packages you don't have
<apokryphos> it does
<apokryphos> different computers have different packages, though this wouldn't be a problem as much really on the same PC
<DarkED> could i just backup the entire partition like norton ghost does or something?
<apokryphos> presuming it's the same version of ubuntu as well
<RadiantFire> DarkED: http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/fai/
<DarkED> RadiantFire: thanks :D
<RadiantFire> I'm not sure if that is quite what you are looking for
<RadiantFire> the website said it was analagous to kickstart though
<g0dchild> Hi- i tried source-o-matic to see if i can get the latest amarok releases- but when i run apt-get update, i get a lotta GPG errors
<g0dchild> is anyone having the same prob?
<apokryphos> g0dchild: kubuntu.org
<apokryphos> follow instructions there to upgrade amarok
<g0dchild> k, thanks
<mrfishhat> i switched to dapper last night and now upon reinstalling amarok t cant une the gstreamer engine, why?
<apokryphos> mrfishhat: gstreamer support for 0.8 was dropped in 1.4
<apokryphos> they only support 0.10  now, which ubuntu doesn't provide, so you're gonna have to use xine
<mrfishhat> apokryphos: and with xine, how would i go about getting mp3 support?
* xtacocorex is back.
<apokryphos> mrfishhat: hm, on breezy xine was in universe came with mp3 support, but I guess that's changed in dapper
<apokryphos> !find xine
<apokryphos> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<apokryphos> mrfishhat: try that package
<cow_2001> my friend is using warty, does he have to dist-upgrade into hoary and then dist-upgrade into breezy or can he dist-upgrade right into breezy?
<cow_2001> !warty
<ubotu> warty is probably short for warty warthog which is the first release of ubuntu
<klerfayt> why can't I have boot option psmouse.rate=100 ?
<klerfayt> it says unknown
<uniq> cow_2001: i suggest going to hoary -> breezy
<cow_2001> uniq, thanks
<apokryphos> cow_2001: going warty > breezy is explicitly unsupported, yes
<cow_2001> apokryphos, thanks
* apokryphos out
<DarkED> yo
<DarkED> that was weird
<RadiantFire> what was?
<DarkED> well..
<DarkED> my nick suddenly changed for no reason
<DarkED> i became DarkED_
<RadiantFire> thats always fun
<DarkED> so i guess i got DC'ed
<DarkED> but it didnt say anything
<DarkED> so i did nickserv ghost user pass
<DarkED> nothing happened
<DarkED> did it again ;)
<RadiantFire> its reclaim
<RadiantFire> not ghost
<DarkED> nothing happened
<RadiantFire> I thought
<DarkED> nah try ghost, you will kick yourself ;)
<RadiantFire> i'd just as soon not
<RadiantFire> IRC is fun
<RadiantFire> :-P
<RadiantFire> I just noticed something
<RadiantFire> Align to grid seems to be broken in the latest state of dapper
<RadiantFire> for icons
<Terminus> RadiantFire: currently works here. it gets broken every few days though.
<Terminus> anybody have problems with the desktop hanging when you right click on an object on it? i'm not sure but it seems that it tries to display the tooltip which clashes with the right click and then it hangs. :|
<Terminus> this is in dapper.
<klerfayt> I need to limit synaptics rate to 40 pps with poot parameter psmouse.rate=40 but dmesg keeps insisting that this is Unknown boot option
<imran> i have that problem terminus
<Terminus> imran: it's just irritating. :|
<kronoz> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<drk> hi, does anyone know what's the name of the ms fonts package for kubuntu?
<Terminus> drk: msttcorefonts
<drk> humm, is it available for amd64 ?
<nico8481> anyone here using linux for music creation?
<drk> # apt-get install msttcorefonts
<drk> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<Terminus> drk: have you enabled multiverse?
<drk> well, i'm not sure if everything is ok
<drk> i have a deb-src line containing multiverse
<drk> deb-src http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Blissex> nico8481: ask a more precise, generic question, and have a look at aGNUla and CCRMA
<Terminus> drk: you need a deb line with multiverse.
<drk> hmm, that seems to have been the problem
<drk> works now
<drk> thanks
<Terminus> np. :)
<drk> i overlooked the fact that i had a deb-src instead of a deb in sources.
<drk> :(
<nico8481> Blissex: actually i was considering building a DAW (digital audio workstation) on a new computer that i'd need to buy, i was wondering if a laptop would be a bad choice... since maybe there are performance issues with the hardware (maybe needs fast disks to get good results or i don't know...)
<Blissex> nico8481: laptop is fine. You can get fairly decent USB2 based sound stuff.
<nico8481> Blissex: what about disk speed? is 5400rpm OK?
<gil> how do i reset my sound
<Blissex> nico8481: usually fast discs are needed for video, audio is not that demanding.
<nico8481> Blissex: and what USB2 stuff are you talking about btw?
<Blissex> nico8481: but 5400 probably is OK.
<Blissex> nico8481: external sound cards an synthetizers for USB2
<nico8481> hmm "probably" :-/
<gil> evertime i used skype...afterwards sound is locked up0
<gil> how do i reset the alsa
<Terminus> ubotu: tell gil about skype
<kronoz> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Blissex> gil: read the OSS and sharing sections of http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html too
<itsmeeh> must go today 2 gateway cx200x notebooks brand new in box,  price 600 each message me on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com if interested.
* Blissex thinks that people who use Skype don't much agree with free software or common sense.
<nico8481> Blissex: also, is linux the best choice for a DAW compared to OSX? (new macbooks are tempting :p)
<gil> ok thanks
<Blissex> nico8481: depends on your budget and how technically sophisticated you are. The Mac has very good multimedia apps. They cost money...
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: You can't run logic on linux so a mac is best
<Terminus> Blissex: most people are just concerned about talking to other people. :)
<nico8481> Blissex: yup but since osx is freebsd-based i guess i can run the same stuff on it isn't it ?
<nico8481> open-source stuff like ardour...
<nico8481> also maybe not alsa however :-/
<Blissex> nico8481: then whats the point of getting a much more expensive Mac if you are going to run the same stuff?
<nico8481> Blissex: that i can run the mac-only stuff too :)
<Blissex> nico8481: BTW, there is a semi-commercial Linux distro for sound work
<nico8481> yup but that's only for trying, i'm not sure i'm really that interested into making music, just want to play a bit and see...
<h3sp4wn> Its difficult to get linux ubuntu working properly for audio - but after dapper is released there is someone who is going to provide a real time patched kernel
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: don't know that soft but it probably costs you an eye :P how about garageband?
<Blissex> nico8481: http://www.ferventsoftware.com/
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: seemingly there's a website dedicated to ubuntu-based DAWs : http://ubuntustudio.com
<h3sp4wn> Never used it (I think it is a cut  down version of logic) - Ableton Live is a good program
<nico8481> Blissex: thx for the link
<h3sp4wn> nico: the first thing it says without the realtime-preemption patches from Ingo Molnar ubuntu is almost useless ....
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: yup but then just install the patches :)
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: I know but until dapper is marked final I can't be bothered doing it (knowing the kernel will probably change again)
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: hmm i guess the kernel will never stop evolving even when dapper will be out...
<nico8481> there'll always be new releases of it...
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: There won't unless something major needs to be fixed once dapper is out
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: why not?
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: They start a new development version and add the new stuff to that
<nico8481> hmm... so why can't you stick with the kernel you have on breezy and not upgrade to the new development version?
<nico8481> (not sure i get it)
<h3sp4wn> I am using dapper because it has later versions of the audio stuff (amongst other reasons)
<h3sp4wn> It is released in 10 days or so
<nico8481> oh ok
<h3sp4wn> But currently there is a new kernel every week or too which would mean I would have to reapply the patches every time
<nico8481> so in 10 days it'll be OK to build an ubuntustudio with the lowlat patch :)
<Toothpick> Hello, there was a wallpaper I saw with Kubuntu label that was a school blackboard...I've been googling, does someone have it or a link for it?
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: when will the new versions stop appearing? when dapper is released? or is it still supposed to evolve after that? (not the development version of course)
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: I am hoping so
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: Once a release is made it is frozen i.e only major bug fixes and security updates are made for it
<nico8481> hmm ok
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: does something interfer in the sound stuff whether you use gnome or kde?
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: like the sound daemons or i don't know?
<alexander> Hi, I don't suppose anyone could tell me why I get   'Could not connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out' when running apt-get update
<alexander> try as I might I can't find anything that fixes it on the net
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: Either artsd or esd - but I don't have either running
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: ok so they are not needing to use the DAW stuff
<nico8481> needed
<nico8481> (i'm not that savvy about audio stuff)
<Xemanth^> Lordi ftw \o/
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: For the audio stuff I believe you want to use jackd but its quite complicated to setup and I don't think works on breezy
<crimsun> alexander: sounds like your dns/proxy is screwed
<nico8481> hmm ok i'll wait for dapper then
<alexander> well I don't use a proxy
<nico8481> anyway i still don't have my laptop :)
<alexander> and resolv.conf looks ok
<crimsun> alexander: that doesn't mean there's not a transparent one upstream.
<alexander> hmm
<alexander> so where does that leave me
<crimsun> alexander: what does host return for gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<crimsun> alexander: is there anything odd in /etc/hosts?
<alexander> one moment
<h3sp4wn> nico8481: I don't know that much about it (most of my music stuff is synths , samplers etc) - I still need to find a decent midi interface also
<TheChronoTrigger> can anyone help me make a fat32 partition? I created a partition will fdisk, and I'm trying to format the partition with "mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda1" but it is telling me that the device contains a mounted filesystem. How do I unmount it so I can format the drive? I've tried unmount /dev/sda.. and it didn't work
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: so what i have to decide now is whether i get an apple laptop or a "normal" one (and which one do i need for all of its features/components to be supported by linux/ubuntu)
<crimsun> TheChronoTrigger: umount /dev/sda1
<TheChronoTrigger> oh :)
<crimsun> TheChronoTrigger: you unmount logical partitions, not block devices
<TheChronoTrigger> umount not unmount
<TheChronoTrigger> thanks
<alexander> well it says : '127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost	ubuntu'
<alexander> and various jazz about ip6
<nico8481> h3sp4wn: cause i know they are lots of sites like linuxlaptops or something that lists tons of outdated laptops that you can never find in stores and says for each "it's perfectly supported, but here is a list of things that don't work" ;-)
<crimsun> alexander: ok, that's fine.
<crimsun> alexander: what does ``host gb.archive.ubuntu.com'' return?
<alexander> gb.archive.ubuntu.com has address 85.133.25.8 at first
<alexander> then it says
<alexander> ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.
<alexander> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<crimsun> alexander: do the entries in resolv.conf point to your modem's/router's ip, or do they use upstream?
<alexander> then it says 192.168.0.1
<alexander> which is my router
<crimsun> perhaps your router is spitting out malformed packets. The ip for gb.a.u.c is correct, but you shouldn't be getting errors about malformed.
<TheChronoTrigger> Got it working! Thanks crimsun
<crimsun> TheChronoTrigger: np
<alexander> I wouldn't be surprised
<alexander> damned thing :)
<uwo> still something unclear - "ffmpeg" works only when sudo-ed, how do i get it working normally, so i can add it to scripts?
<mustafu> I'm lost.  K3B won't let me work with MP3's because it reports that it's an unsupported format....is there a package somewhere I have to install first?
<Blissex> mustafu: !restricted
<Blissex> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
* Blissex oops
<mustafu> Thanks
<_paulb> where do i put dlls for a program in wine?
<elijahlofgren> _paulb: Probably in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system
<_paulb> i tried that
<_paulb> and system 32
<elijahlofgren> _paulb: I don't think I know then. What program are you trying to get working?
<_paulb> EPGY K-7 math
<_paulb> sorta obscure, a 16 bit program based on Toolbook or something
<elijahlofgren> _paulb: You could try putting the dll in the same folder as the program.
<_paulb> i did sadly
<elijahlofgren> _paulb: Maybe trying installing the program in Windows and then search an see where that dll is in Windows.
<_paulb> it installed the dlls into a folder in runtime or something
<elijahlofgren> _paulb: If you have the program installed in Windows you could search for that dll filename in Windows to see where it gets put. I don't understand what "into a folder in runtime" means.
<_paulb> they are installed into a folder called runtime under ~/.wine/c/EPGYK-7/sys/runtime
<_paulb> i think ill just use vmware or something
<alexander> well I fixed it :D
<alexander> I replaced the routers address in resolv.conf with that of my isps server
<alexander> which I tried earlier
<alexander> but I must have been looking at an old page
<alexander> so I popped in the new one and...voil
<alexander> :D
<asraniel> hei, any idea how to use kaffeine with the gstreamer backend
<TheChronoTrigger> quick question... if I made a partition and formatted a drive and later realized that I forgot to make it bootable, is it ok to use fdisk and toggle it bootable and write the partition rather than deleting the old partition and recreating it and reformatting?
<crimsun> alexander: which is what I suggested a while ago ;-)
<alexander> :0
<alexander> I mean
<alexander> :)
<alexander> that'll teach me to look at cached google pages
<TheChronoTrigger> anyone?
<crimsun> TheChronoTrigger: your statement is confusing
<crimsun> TheChronoTrigger: did you create a partition and then "format" it, or did you create a partition then wipe it out and recreate it, /then/ format it?
<crimsun> TheChronoTrigger: in any case, it's fine to make it bootable via {c}fdisk; there's no need to blow away the partition and start over
<TheChronoTrigger> I created a partition and formatted it.. later I realized that I needed that partition to be bootable
<TheChronoTrigger> I can go into fdisk toggle the partition as bootable and write the partition... is that ok or not adviseable?
<crimsun> it's fine
<TheChronoTrigger> cool :)
<TheChronoTrigger> thanks
<TheChronoTrigger> I need to reboot to see if it work... Be Back Later
<arrinmurr> anyone know if it's possible to create any kind of archive that's split into multiple files with Ark?
<luksan> arrinmurr: you could always just use the "split" command
<Toothpick> Do you recall seeing the school blackboard on a kubuntu live cd?
<Toothpick> I can't find it...
<arrinmurr> luksan: hmm...
#kubuntu 2006-05-27
<crazy_penguin> night all! // jo ejt!
<bleaked> question, if one obtains new hardware (complete system, but will use current hard drive) is it ever worth the potential headache to just plug the current hard drive in the new machine, and just go, or should one always just install fresh and migrate data over?
<crimsun> you can choose either given you've kept the Ubuntu kernel.
<crimsun> it's modular enough to support a massive variety of hardware.
<Bizzeh> anyone use kdevelop?
<Bizzeh> whats the kde package that lets you configure any aspect of kde and any of the apps associated with it?
<PyroMithrandir> Bizzeh, kcontrol?
<thom_> Bizzeh: do you mean control panel
<thom_> also known as system settings
<Blissex> thom_: the proper name is Control Center, not Control Panel....
<PyroMithrandir> what, is this a quiz now?
<orient2000> can i transfer mp3 to ogg in kubuntu?
<ben> anyone willing to help with an AC'97/alsa problem
<ben> #ubuntu
<sorush20> hi guys is it possible to have a kde inteface for firefox/
<sorush20> for the save and open dialouge
<aseigo> Riddell: ping?
<MasterEvilAce> i want a script started that i have in /etc/init.d
<MasterEvilAce> what runlevel script should i put it in under /etc/rc#.d
<PyroMithrandir> orient2000, yes
<PyroMithrandir> sorush20, not than I know of
<PyroMithrandir> MasterEvilAce, that depends which runlevel you want it on :)
<sorush20> PyroMithrandir: the gnome dialouge sucks
<PyroMithrandir> I agree
<PyroMithrandir> if you find a way, I'd like to know
<PyroMithrandir> but I don't think there is one
<MasterEvilAce> i did sudo nano, and saved a file that i want to run.. do i have to do anything special? i do an ls and all the other files are green but the one i made is white
<MasterEvilAce> (i'm trying to learn linux better)
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce: you need to chmod it ot make it executable
<MasterEvilAce> ah, thanks
<MasterEvilAce> that makes sense
<MasterEvilAce> perfect! thanks
<imbrandon> yw ;)
<dean> hello. Im having a strange problem with my laptops keyboad missing characters as im typing (no im not missing letters off like a fool) :D
<dean> anyone ever heard of anything like it happening fore and even better a fix
<MasterEvilAce> happen to know how KMix starts up? sometimes it opens when i startup, other times it doesn't
<MasterEvilAce> dean: that would happen to me in windows if a program was making it bog down badly
<Topclass> strange thou cos im not running anythi and it even missis letters at the login stage
<MasterEvilAce> hm
<Topclass> the missing ng from anythi above proves my annoying point :D
<Topclass> come on you cant ruin my illusion that the people here know everything :D
<Topclass> im guessing nobody knows about how to stop keyboards from not gistering some keypresses :(
<xtacocorex> is there an option in the dapper install to not install lvm?
<xtacocorex> nm, i'll ask in the dapper channel
<orient2000> I did try to compile mp3toog-2.0 in tmp/mp3to... but I had missing gawk, mp3info, oggenc, vorbiscomment. I've got mpg321-0.2.10 and I can not ./configure. Missing gawk, gcc, cc, cl, no acceptable compiler found autoconfig, automake, autoheader, make, info. It seams like I have compilers or library missing. What do I do wrong?
<LeeJunFan> Ugh! sun wonders why java never took off. Because it doesn't work! Hardly any app I ever try even runs.
<_cathal> is there a way to configurer kde when moving to a new desktop, not to take the items in the taskbar to the new desktop screen so I have a clean taskbar?
<imbrandon> yea right click on the pannel and click configure, its an option
<troy> Riddell: thank you very much for the updated amarok packages :)
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to get drivers for a Samsung ML-2010 laser printer installed, but I need a little help.
<unperson> I first tried adding a printer in the KDE printer setup, but it didn't list that model.
<unperson> Now, it turns out that this printer comes with a CD that has "printer drivers", but I'm not quite sure how to get them installed.
<unperson> There's a setup script for Linux that installs a program called "linux-config" that may be able to setup the driver, except it doesn't seem to work properly on Ubuntu.
<unperson> It asks for administrator login info, but nothing seems to work.  I think this must be login info for the CUPS server, but I'm really not certain.
<_cathal> imbrandon: unfortunately I can't see an option, a pointer in the right direction would be great. Im probably blind.
<unperson> Anyway, I'm thinking that the appropriate drivers must be somewhere on the CD, so I guess the question is what would the printer driver files look like?  For example, what extension are they likely to have?
<_cathal> imbrandon: its ok i found the option.
<imbrandon> sorry was afk, i was looking ;)
<imbrandon> glad you found it though
<superdump> hello
<imbrandon> 'ello
<ryanakca> whats the kde equivalent of gnome-session?
<superdump> is it possible to run the text installation from the flight 7 live cd?
<imbrandon> superdump: no
<superdump> the partioning crash is preventing me from installing and i don't have another spare disc
<superdump> ah crap
<superdump> :(
<arafat> ori
<imbrandon> you need the text install cd OR the DVD with live and text
<imbrandon> ryanakca: for? like the startup scipts ?
<superdump> thanks anyway
<orient2000> love 7 live cd never worked for me but 2GD install from internet worked just fine and I just love it
<bleaked> so, just to clarify this, i'm looking at the flight 7 ISO download page.  i see a 'desktop cd', which appears to be a live disc with an install option, and then there's the text-mode install disc.  i have a new machine that i want to dump kubuntu on and i require dapper..which is the preferred install disc?
<RadiantFire> I would say text-mode
<RadiantFire> if your already sure you want to install
<bleaked> yes, that's sort of what i was thinking, but the 'install later' option lead me to believe that this might be a preferred install method or something.
<imbrandon> text mode
<imbrandon> bleaked: it is prefered once dapper hits non beta but not yet, still loads of bugs ;)
<imbrandon> so text mode for now
<imbrandon> to awnser you
<orient2000> press esc or F1 before installation and there should be txt info what to do... few options
<eosyn> bloody memory whores
<imbrandon> eosyn: ?!?
<eosyn> oh just applications that pork all my ram and swap once in awhile
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> *cough* firefox *cough*
<troy> eosyn: openoffice? :/
<eosyn> azureus I think it was this time
<troy> java :P
<eosyn> yep
<eosyn> java is a bastard
<superdump> imbrandon: i just had a thought, has there been a fix committed for this partitioning issue? it appears to be something about unicode
<imbrandon> ahh thats more a java thing, there is actualy a command line option to only allow it 64 / 128 etc etc mb of ram
<imbrandon> from the vm
<troy> eosyn: you should try ktorrent :) new versions are quite nice :)
<eosyn> ktorrent is weird
<superdump> if i could hack up the necessary scripts enough to get it working as intended then i'd be happy with that
<imbrandon> superdump: yes there has BUT you need the latest daily build live cd
* troy actually uses the official python bittorrent when ktorrent is not available...
<imbrandon> i dunno if you can apt-get update the live cd but its worth a try ;)
<superdump> ktorrent ate ~1.5GB combined of ram + swap last time i used it
<eosyn> its relativily light and I like it but it seems to have problems with some torrents and just sits there stalled.. dunno why
<troy> superdump: ewww
<superdump> since i've used rtorrent
<superdump> and been happy
<superdump> as i can leave it in a screen and do what i like
<superdump> imbrandon: worth a try i suppose ;)
<imbrandon> worst case it wont work stil ;)
<imbrandon> *still
<superdump> indeed
<superdump> but as i said, i don't mind hand editing scripts if it's not too difficult a fix
<imbrandon> try the apt-get update thing and if that dont work ask them in #kubuntu-devel what needs to be edited
<superdump> ok, thanks :)
<PyroMithrandir> superdump, what's so good about rtorrent?
<superdump> it's not stupid, it does what it's supposed to and does it with minimal resource use
<superdump> and i've had no problems with it
<PyroMithrandir> I mean, I get that it is not a memory hog, but does it have other advantages?
<superdump> plus being able to put it in a screen is a big plus
<PyroMithrandir> "put it in a screen"?
<superdump> screen is a very useful program
<PyroMithrandir> I'm not familiar with it
<superdump> have a google, it might come in handy for you
<PyroMithrandir> will do
<imbrandon> yea i use screen all the time
<superdump> but, rtorrent doesn't exactly have the easiest scheduling / "run 2 downloads at a time and when one is done, set another going"
<superdump> if it's possible at all
<superdump> though this should come shortly with updates to libtorrent or so i'm told somewhere in the mists of time
<imbrandon> i just use btdownloadmany.py and set it to a dir ;)
<imbrandon> inside a screen on the server
<superdump> if ktorrent doesn't eat ram anymore then i guess it would be ok
<superdump> i want utorrent ;)
<imbrandon> azureus is nice as long as you limit the ram the java vm can use ( easy command line option )
<troy> ktorrent has a 2.0beta available for breezy (didn't see dapper packages) - but 1.2 seems to be installed by default on dapper...
<troy> imbrandon: the problem for me is java in general on amd64... kind of hit-or-miss
<imbrandon> just compile from source, i avent had a problem since then ;)
<imbrandon> *on amd64
<imbrandon> brb smoke break
<PyroMithrandir> screen looks like it would be nice for ssh sessions
<PyroMithrandir> or when I say to myself "oh, I'll come back to this, after I do such and such in a new terminal"
<PyroMithrandir> it's actually a pretty cool idea
<XVampireX> Hey, check out klik
<troy> PyroMithrandir: I use konsole with tabs for much the same think...
<XVampireX> http://klik.atekon.de
<PyroMithrandir> well, yeah, that's what I normally do
<troy> XVampireX: yeah, the only problem with klik is that they are ix86 friendly and ignore other platforms...
<troy> XVampireX: still, x86 Opera packages work nicely on my amd64 machine from there :)
<XVampireX> I'm on x86
<troy> XVampireX: well then you're in luck :)
<goldenear> does anybody here use kpowersave ???
<goldenear> I've got some problems with it
<XVampireX> yeah
<XVampireX> I mean yeah to troy :P
<XVampireX> It's an awesome idea in my opinion
<troy> XVampireX: go tell them (the developers) that in #klik :)
<XVampireX> It's easier than managing software in the repositories
<XVampireX> Well structured
<XVampireX> There's a SoC project for integration of klik with openSuSe
<jub3i> i have a question
* xtacocorex is away: forced to watch desperate housewives :(
<jub3i> i am trying to update my mozilla thunderbird and it says im up to date when i know i have a older version
<jub3i> im using apt-get , and when i try to update it, it says im up to date, and im not
<jub3i> is there a source list that i need to update ?
<jub3i> for apt
<jub3i> anyone?>
<PyroMithrandir> jub3i, yeah
<PyroMithrandir> sudo apt-get update
<PyroMithrandir> that will update the sources list
<goldenear> is there a command in irc to review the n last messages (my computer crashed and I had to reboot) ???
<CheeseBurgerMan> goldenear: You can look at the logs, assuming that your client logs the conversations.
<goldenear> CheeseBurgerMan: I was rebooting ... so my client did not work for the last 5 minutes :/
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, I think there's a place online that store the logs for this channel...let me see if I can find it
<CheeseBurgerMan> !logs
<goldenear> that's why I'm asking if there is a command to ask the server an history of the conversation
<ubotu> logs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<CheeseBurgerMan> aha!
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't know of a server command...but that link should do.
<clintc_laptop> just upgraded to amarok 1.4 in dapper, using the xine engine, have libmad0 installed, mp3 still don't play, anyone know how to get back mp3 joy
<goldenear> clintc_laptop: you have to install xine non free codecs
<goldenear> clintc_laptop: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<clintc_laptop> goldenear: thanks, what repo does it live in
<goldenear> I guess it's in universe
<goldenear> no sorry, it's in multiverse
<clintc_laptop>  I have universe, no joy, so probably it's multiverse
<goldenear> yes it is
<tulga> I need install tomcat on dapper. where I find good howto?
<clintc_laptop> goldenear: life is good, mp3s play, multiverse is the way
<goldenear> tulga: with google ?
<tulga> goldenear: yes. I use google first
<goldenear> and it doesn't give you anything ?
<goldenear> tulga: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_tomcat_5.5
<goldenear> found with google ;)
<tulga> goldenear: yep. can I use blackdown's JDK instead of Sun JDK for tomcat?
<tulga> ha tnx
<tulga> packages really work on dapper?
<goldenear> I don't know
<goldenear> I don't use tomcat
<luksan> i have gstreamer installed and amaroK still won't recognize it
<luksan> ;-(
<imbrandon> amarok uses xine dosent it
<goldenear> yes indeed
<goldenear> at least it can use it
<luksan> no, it uses multiple backends
<goldenear> but it can also use other backends
<luksan> is anyone actually using Amarok 1.4?
<goldenear> yes I do
<luksan> how did you get it?
<goldenear> I've just install it 1 hour ago :)
<luksan> even if i enable "universe" the highest i can get is 1.3.9
<goldenear> read the kubuntu.org website
<goldenear> luksan: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<luksan> i got it
<luksan> thanks
<goldenear> yw
<luksan> (k)ubuntu - making Linux suck less!
<Bilford> Kubuntu makes Windows suck more
<luksan> all i want is for my amarok to play mp3 files
<luksan> and it won't show the arts plugin either, wtf
<goldenear> luksan: what would you like the arts plugin for ?
<luksan> goldenear: nothing, i want the gstreamer plugin, but i am just noting that it is not showing the arts plugin either even though i have amarok-arts
<goldenear> arts is depreciated
<luksan> i know
<goldenear> the gstreamer plugin shoud be available soon AFAIK
<goldenear> but it's not yet ready for gstreamer 0.10
<goldenear> I thinks phonon will be very useful :)
<luksan> goldenear: in the mean time how would you recommend i listen to mp3 podcasts?
<goldenear> with libxine
<luksan> goldenear: i'm using amarok with xine
<goldenear> amarok work fine with libxine for me
<luksan> but it will not play mp3s
<goldenear>  apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<goldenear> (in the multiverse depo)
<luksan> goldenear: ok... thanks
<luksan> goldenear: is that the same thing as backports?
<goldenear> no
<luksan> oh, i see i just have to add the word "universe" to my components
<luksan> the config file makes it confusing
<luksan> or not
<luksan> goldenear: how do i add the multiverse?
<luksan> the "Documentation" section of the website isn't exactly ablaze with answers
<Bilford> In KOrganizer, how do you make it so default entries have a Reminder
<pascal_> Anybody know how often Rosetta synchronizes with dapper?
<Bilford> tj9991, Linus Torvalds uses KDE
<Bilford> Ubuntu + KDE = Kubuntu
<Bilford> oops
<Bilford> wrong channel
<XVampireX> lol
<goldenear> luksan: modify your /etc/apt/sources.list file and enable multiverse in it
<Bilford> useful thread about what the file fodlers mean:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview?highlight=%28filesystem%29
<XVampireX> Does  anyone know how plasma will look like?
<luksan> i know, but how do i enable it?
<luksan> goldenear: see my previous three comments
<XVampireX> luksan: You enable them by removing comments
<XVampireX> I think it was #
<XVampireX> # = comments sign
<luksan> XVampireX: removing the line with backports, aparrently
<XVampireX> luksan: It clearly says what you should do to enable universe/multiverse
<XVampireX> "Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the universe repository" for example, and another one is for multiverse
<goldenear> luksan: deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<goldenear> add it like that
<Bilford> or   alt+F2, adept  -   Adept -  Repositories
<XVampireX> When you're done save the file and do sudo apt-get update
<luksan> ok, following goldenear's directions worked, even though i had already done it once before
<orient2000> addin universe muliuniverse https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<luksan> but, it was to no avail, because adept ignores me
<Bilford> or   alt+F2, adept  -   Adept -  Repositories
<goldenear> luksan: here is my soucers.list file : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/730448
<luksan> but now it works
<XVampireX> So anyone knows how plasma will look like?
<GaiaX11> Why is that I cannot connect to my hotmail through konqueror? I give the right passw but it don't access my account? I think it is about certificate, but i do not know how to set up them.
* luksan thinks plasma is vaporware
<Bilford> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/clanky/kratky/kde4-plasma-2_s.jpg maybe
<XVampireX> plasma is KDE4, not vaporware
<Bilford> it is?
<XVampireX> lol! Damn!
<XVampireX> That looks good
<goldenear> Bilford: the app on the right is very ugly ! ;)
<XVampireX> Though I think it's just brainstorming, or is it?
<XVampireX> goldenear: You hate gimp?
<luksan> Bilford: that screen shot has been around FOREVER, i'm pretty sure it's just brainstorming
<Bilford> yeah
<Bilford> how do they manage to keep it so secret
<luksan> XVampireX: GIMP has the worst user interface in the world
<XVampireX> :P
<Bilford> theres not even any info in Wiki. just a red link
<luksan> XVampireX: it is byzantine
<luksan> Vive Krita
<XVampireX> luksan: It works well with gnome interface
<XVampireX> it's not as suitable for kubuntu as ubuntu
<XVampireX> Though gimp is weird, I think it needs a more integrated GUI
<goldenear> I don't hate it... I juste never could get familiar with its ui... I'm more a photoshop guy... So I'm happier with krita :)
<XVampireX> Heh
<goldenear> btw did you know that there had been a linux version of photoshop ?
<XVampireX> No, but there are few things you can do to get photoshop to run on linux
<goldenear> photoshop 3.5 has indeed existed for linux...
<goldenear> I mean... without wine
<XVampireX> 1. You can use photoshop plugins for gimp and other programs. 2. wine. 3. crossover office
<goldenear> I was a native linux version
<XVampireX> Yeah,   I think it could have been
<XVampireX> I'm not into graphics too much, more into programming
<goldenear> But adobe stoped it ...
<goldenear> I bet Adobe may soon be back on the linux scene ...
<Bilford> is Gimp good at removing background?  PS CS was good
<XVampireX> Because of a reason: It's not worth development for a platform that is not mainstream
<tulga> can I use blackdown's java SDK for tomcat?
<XVampireX> Just use regular java
<goldenear> Gimp is nice for website gfx creation but it can't be compared to ps IMHO
<goldenear> it's too bad for publishing
<CheeseBurgerMan> goldenear: Maybe not, but the Gimp's price is what made the decision for me. ;)
<XVampireX> yeah :P
<XVampireX> good point
<goldenear> it depends your need
<XVampireX> I think linux needs native directx support
<goldenear> did you try krita 1.5 ?
<XVampireX> krita is pretty good
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, I looked at Krita
<CheeseBurgerMan> Still like Gimp better :)
<goldenear> I prefer the interface of krita
<goldenear> more like photoshop :)
<XVampireX> Because it's integrated
<XVampireX> gimps interface is all broken down
<goldenear> yes indeed
<luksan> goldenear: except it doesn't take 20 minutes to start up like all adobe applications
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<goldenear> lol
<goldenear> not yet :)
<goldenear> but it can't do all what PS can do atm...
<goldenear> but I'm pretty sure it will be faster when it it :)
<goldenear> s/it/is
<goldenear> XVampireX: directx support ?
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> For the sake of people using linux instead of windows :P
<goldenear> your mean a translator to gstreamer ?
<luksan> goldenear: i don't know, KPDF is pretty good, and it starts instantly cf. Acrobat Reader
<goldenear> Acrobat reader is pretty fast before v 4.5...
<goldenear> after adobes add many useless (IMHO) stuff to it
<goldenear> and may be some spyware ;)
<goldenear> XVampireX: why to use directx when you can use sdl ?
<orient2000> where can I get sdl?
<XVampireX> Because of current games/applications that use directx
<orient2000> Universe?
<XVampireX> www.libsdl.org
<orient2000> thanks
<XVampireX> if you want to search for a package you can search for apt-cache search packagename
<Bilford> in Windows, I used FoxIt for pdf
<goldenear> <XVampireX> Because of current games/applications that use directx <-- doesn't wine provide a directx emulation ?
<goldenear> anyone wanting to make a multiplatform game should use sdl
<XVampireX> Emulation is the keyword
<XVampireX> I said current for a reason
<Bilford> Cedega is for games
<Bilford> aka WineX
<XVampireX> I know
<XVampireX> Not all games work and those that do, do not work perfectly.
<_lauren> how do I create a symbolic link?
<Bilford> it doesnt matter.  Windows is on the way down
<Bilford> Kubuntu is on the way up
<paca> Yeah!
<XVampireX> I hope
<XVampireX> Kubuntu needs more unique features that seperate it from other distros
<paca> As soon as kubuntu 6.06 is out, I will install it for the first time.  Koffrice and OpenDocument have me fired up.
<goldenear> _lauren: ln -s ?
<Bilford> it is out, for the most part
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<kkathmanlappy> yah pretty much... updates each day tho .. but thats no big deal :)
<goldenear> paca: koffice doesn't yet support opendocument very well
<Bilford> Im using 6.06
<kkathmanlappy> probably acceptable to load the Flight 7, then just do the updates :)
<_lauren> thanks
<paca> goldenear: heh, neither does OpenOffice in my experience...
<paca> It doesn't fail gracefully like it should.
<goldenear> Try to open the demo documents in dapper with koffice ...
<goldenear> it won't work
<goldenear> openoffice will do it properly
<goldenear> but it may be because these documents have been made with OOo and are not "clean"
<_lauren> where does the package installer install the firefox dir?
<RadiantFire> goldenear: I remember reading somewhere that the standard is slightly ambiguous
<RadiantFire> and thats the reason for the slight issues that occur
<goldenear> I read an interview of a koffice programer somewhere... it is said that we'll have to wait at least for koffice 1.5.3 for "full" opendocument handling
<goldenear> RadiantFire: it's now an ISO standard... it should not be ambiguous ;)
<Bilford> I like the K products
<Bilford> like KOnversation
<XVampireX> K gimmick
<Bilford> yes, but most are actually good
<XVampireX> amaroK
<XVampireX> Kopete
<XVampireX> lol
<Bilford> I dont use IM
<goldenear> twinKle :)
<Bilford> KTorrent is nice
<XVampireX> The VoIP, it doesn't look good, prefer skype
<XVampireX> KTorrent sucks :P
<Bilford> what do you need it to do?
<goldenear> skype sucks
<goldenear> it a proprietary software...
<Bilford> I like KOrganize calendar
<XVampireX> Gizmo-Project > Skype > Twinkle
<Bilford> how that little line moves down
<goldenear> sip works at least as well IMHO
<Bilford> I dont use VOIP
<XVampireX> proprietary or not, it's good.
<goldenear> XVampireX: did you try the lastest version of skype ?
<goldenear> oops
<Bilford> Konversation is underrated
<XVampireX> On linux?
<goldenear> twinkle
<XVampireX> ah
<Bilford> I never even heard about it until I installed Kubuntu
<XVampireX> No, I never tried it, cause it looked bad
<goldenear> I mean twinkle, not skipe
<XVampireX> Yeah, i saw
<goldenear> you should give it a try
<goldenear> I'm compiled the latest version for dapper
<XVampireX> I tell you what, I'll install it, if the sound sucks, and it doesn't support alsa by default, I'm going to remove it
<goldenear> http://goldenear.online.fr/ubuntu
<Bilford> thats a Windows mentality
<XVampireX> It's not :P
<Bilford> in LInux, if you dont like something, you can usually configure it
<XVampireX> I know
<Bilford> in Windows, if you dont like something, youre screwed
<goldenear> it supports alsa
<goldenear> and the sound is very good
<Bilford> I use XMMS, because Im so used to WinAmp
<Bilford> I only switched over from Windows 2 weeks ago
<XVampireX> I use amarok
<goldenear> me too
<XVampireX> I switched from windows about a month ago or more
<Bilford> why did you switch
<XVampireX> Cause linux r0x0rz
<XVampireX> lol :P
<Bilford> lol
<XVampireX> I put it that way just to sound lame
<goldenear> I switch between Linux and windows all the time....
<XVampireX> I don't dual boot
<goldenear> I still have to use windows for my work :(
<Bilford> thats no good
<Bilford> oh
<goldenear> I'm a professional video editor
<Bilford> does Linux have any good video editing tools
<Bilford> for professionals
<XVampireX> Yeah
<goldenear> and professional video editing can only be done under windows (or Mac OS, but I have the "one button mouse" concept ;) )
<XVampireX> I forgot their names
<goldenear> nop !!!
<goldenear> nothing really "professional" under linux for video editing
<XVampireX> You got 10 minutes to impress me with twinkle
<XVampireX> What is a good SIP service provider?
<deviant> lol needin some help, How to you turn on Universe and Multiverse in apt-get?
<goldenear> voxalot ?
<XVampireX> never heard of it
<deviant> I know it's something like.. sudo vi /etc/source.list or something.
<goldenear> http://www.voxalot.com/action/home
<goldenear> deviant: you can do it with adept (in K/system)
<goldenear> deviant: you can also have a look to my sources.list : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/730448
<goldenear> and edit your file with sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<goldenear> but I guess it's much more simple with adept
<John-Z> Hrmm.. I'm unable to get any mp3 player to play my mp3's. Using Dapper 6.06
<John-Z> It just skips through my playlist.. I believe I have everything installed.
<deviant> I like apt-get alot more, Adept sometimes has a hard time loading lol
<John-Z> Using amarok
<goldenear> John-Z: you're the 1000th person to ask for that :)
<John-Z> Bug?
<goldenear> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<John-Z> doesnt work.
<goldenear> not a bug, missing codec only :)
<goldenear> you have to enable the multiverse depo
<John-Z> Thought I already did it.. let me dbl check.
<goldenear> John-Z: have a look to my sources.list : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/730448
<deviant> To save in vi you type esc then ws?
<John-Z> just w
<John-Z> or wq to write,quit
<luksan> actually :w
<goldenear> deviant: ": w q"
<John-Z> (esc):w
<XVampireX> goldenear: How do I get twinkle configured with voxalot?
<XVampireX> I registered on voxalot... I just don't know what to put in the wizard
<goldenear> XVampireX: let me try
<John-Z> I have all depo enabled, can't locate libxine
<John-Z> weird.
<John-Z> Using Adept..
<goldenear> it's libxine-extracodecs
<John-Z> I know.
<goldenear> and it's in multiverse (no only universe)
<John-Z> Is that a depo I have to manually add, or does it show in my list.
<goldenear> XVampireX: Your name: what you want
<goldenear> User name: your voxalot number
<goldenear> Domain : voxalot.com
<goldenear> Real: let it empty
<deviant> aight one last question before I get out of your hair.. Updating KDE what's the command for apt-get sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<XVampireX> What's the stun server?
<goldenear> Name: your voxalot number
<goldenear> and passwd: your voxalot passwd
<XVampireX> Yeah, what about STUN server?
<John-Z> Damnit.. I have ALL repo's enabled within adept and still no libxine-extracodecs
<John-Z> Can't see what Im doing wrong.
<John-Z> Hrmm
<goldenear> XVampireX: try stun.fwdnet.net
<goldenear> John-Z: did you make an apt-update ?
<goldenear> apt-get update
<John-Z> Maybe someone knows why this always happens.
<John-Z> apt-get jacks up..
<John-Z> spits out:
<John-Z> root@teknowledge:~# apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<John-Z> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<John-Z> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<goldenear> try sudo apt-get install ...
<John-Z> Same thing.
<goldenear> apt-get needs superuser rights
<John-Z> Same error.
<goldenear> you have to close adept before ...
<John-Z> You can see I was root when I tried it the first time.
<John-Z> Ahh.
<XVampireX> woot!
<XVampireX> Good quality
<John-Z> So I did an update .. now tried apt-get install libxine-codecs and it says:
<John-Z> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<John-Z> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<John-Z> is only available from another source
<John-Z> *sigh*
<XVampireX> goldenear :P
<goldenear> John-Z: paste your sources.list here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<XVampireX> Wanna call me? :P
<goldenear> XVampireX: I can't now ...
<John-Z> How do I paste it there?
<XVampireX> haha :D
<goldenear> My girlfriend is sleeping in the next room
<goldenear> But later I can call you sure
<XVampireX> So I can call anyone on any other sip network?
<goldenear> sure
<John-Z> Asterisk-Home?
<goldenear> sip is open :)
<John-Z> Anyways.. Golden, not sure how to paste my source list to that location.
<goldenear> John-Z: go to the location, copy your file (from kate) and past it...
<MasterEvilAce> Why does amaroK crash whenever i try to play music from a shared network drive?
<MasterEvilAce> (same files play when on the HD itself)
<John-Z> What file contains my source list?
<John-Z> <-- New to Ubuntu, sorry.
<deviant> ..../etc/apt/sources.list
<John-Z> Pasted.
<John-Z> Want to take a look at it..
<goldenear> sure
<goldenear> what's the url ?
<John-Z> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/730494
<John-Z> I literally have every single repo enabled.
<John-Z> Confusses me.
<deviant> Hrm, There isn't a way put a background on grub.. In Kubuntu like there was in SuSe. gah..
<John-Z> Damn them!
<John-Z> heh
<John-Z> Id be happy if I could simply play a mp3.
<deviant> Try to install mplayer
<John-Z> Im mizzing codecs
<John-Z> missing*
<deviant> Go to the mplayer website.
<deviant> They have the codecs.
<jeff_> whats up guys
<John-Z> libxine-codecs?
<John-Z> Hey Jeff_
<deviant> http://mplayer.hq or something like that.
<jeff_> anybody know how to capture from a webcam?
<goldenear> John-Z: add multiverse at line 22 and 23
<John-Z> appended on the end?
<goldenear> yep
<John-Z> WORKED!
<John-Z> Lets test her out.
<John-Z> Amarok still just skips through the damn files, without playing them.. ARG!
<goldenear> did you close and relaunch it ?
<John-Z> Yep.
<John-Z> *sigh*
<goldenear> (I mean exit ... not leave it in the systray)
<John-Z> Hrmm.. thought I did, guess not.
<John-Z> there we go.. thank you for your help goldennear
<John-Z> *goldenear
<goldenear> yw
<John-Z> Ive been dying to listen to the new tool album.. heh.
<jeff_> so uhh
<jeff_> anybody know how to capture from a webcam?
<jeff_> video that is
<goldenear> John-Z: also you should use ogg vorbis instead of mp3 each time you can
<jeff_> yeah
<jeff_> ogg doesnt cost money
<imbrandon> camstream - Collection of tools for webcams and other video-devices
<imbrandon> camstream-doc - Documentation for camstream
<goldenear> ogg vorbis sounds really better and it's free, opensource
<jeff_> every time you make something and save as mp3, you are helping whoever is charging for people to use their file format
<goldenear> and patents less
<jeff_> imbrandon: yeah thanks
<goldenear> jeff_: ffmpeg can also capture from webcam AFAIK
<jeff_> goldenear: how?
<goldenear> jeff_: kvlc can also do it
<goldenear> (open a capture device)
<jeff_> goldenear: right right, i did the whole howto for capturing with vlc on the forums but it didnt work
<jeff_> goldenear: whats AFAIK?
<goldenear> As Far As I Know
<goldenear> jeff_: http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/index.php
<jeff_> lol ok
<jeff_> thanks
<goldenear> ffmpeg is a command line tool to convert one video file format to another. It also supports grabbing and encoding in real time from a TV card.
* goldenear go and sleep
<imbrandon> or any v4l device
<jeff_> awesome
<jeff_> thanks guys
<goldenear> good night/day... (function of the part of the world you are) :)
<Rug> Howdy all
<Rug> Is this channel just for Breezy, dapper, or both?
<Dasnipa`> breezy
<PyroMithrandir> the dapper channel is #ubuntu+1 but some of us here run it
<Rug> ok thanks.
<John-Z> Guys in #Gentoo arent as friendly as they are here.
<John-Z> Hrmm.
<HymnToLife> that's because Gentoo is not a friedly as Ubuntu )
<John-Z> Right.
<HymnToLife> as*
<John-Z> Im having a hell of a time upgrading php with their stupid emerge tool.
<John-Z> heh.
<HymnToLife> why don't you install it on an Ubuntu ?
<John-Z> Im recently a sys / network admin for a large datacenter and they offer every single linux flavor you could think of.. *sigh*
<John-Z> The web server is running gentoo..
<HymnToLife> weird idea if you ask me
<|RadiantFire|> thats fun
<John-Z> Real fun.. I have to learn the quirks of 20 different OS's.
<John-Z> :(
<RadiantFire> gentoo is pretty solid though
<HymnToLife> so is Debian
<HymnToLife> and it's much less hassle to manage
<RadiantFire> I always enjoyed gentoo
<RadiantFire> I dropped it because I got tired of the incessant compiling
<HymnToLife> same here
<HymnToLife> I became aware of its uselessness when I was 17 :p
<John-Z> It wasnt my choice guys.. :(
<John-Z> Trust.
<RadiantFire> well, the good news with gentoo is you never ever have to worry about installing -dev packages
<John-Z> true.
<HymnToLife> heah, it's really a weird choice to put gentoo on a server...
<RadiantFire> well, think about it
<RadiantFire> servers don't upgrade that much
<RadiantFire> unless there is a security hole
<RadiantFire> and you get the performance benefit of stripping out junk you don't need + not having to deal with i386 compiled packages
<RadiantFire> so not to much compiling
* imbrandon can easly stip out the stuff i dont need on ubuntu and still compile pakages for 686 etc if needed 
<HymnToLife> but you have to be familiar with it, or you get stuck in John-Z's situation
<RadiantFire> yeah
<imbrandon> ubuntu/debian minimal installs are small and lightweight
<RadiantFire> they are, but then again, gentoo is easily deployed onto multiple boxes
<RadiantFire> you use 1 as the compiler and deploy prebuilt packages onto the rest
<imbrandon> so is any linux distro ( ghost the drive 0 ;)
<RadiantFire> I guess it all depends on what you look for
<imbrandon> or send the .debs to the other boxes
<RadiantFire> I never messed with my cflags, use vars to much
<RadiantFire> I liked the init system
<imbrandon> debuild on one box and use the debs on them all
<MasterEvilAce> hey
<MasterEvilAce> where in the world is tux racer???
<HymnToLife> its name chaged if I remeber well
<imbrandon> its penguin racer
<HymnToLife> search for it in Synaptic
<MasterEvilAce> i use adept
<MasterEvilAce> oh penguin racer
<HymnToLife> in Adept then (I never could stand it)
<MasterEvilAce> there it is.. why was the name changed??? :(
<HymnToLife> ask the developpers...
<MasterEvilAce> shame
<MasterEvilAce> so what makes Synaptic so special?
<MasterEvilAce> I thought Yast was pretty good in comparison to adept
<imbrandon> nothing its the same as adept
<MasterEvilAce> o_O
<imbrandon> synaptic == gnome , adept == kde
<MasterEvilAce> ohhh
<John-Z> apt-get, screw adept.
<crimsun> no synaptic is gtk and not specific to gnome. for instance, it installs in Xubuntu just fine without dragging in other gnome dependencies.
<imbrandon> ahh i stand corrected ;)
<imbrandon> crimsun: dsl too the more i think about it
<HymnToLife> John-Z> agreed, I like Synaptic though
<RadiantFire> i've noticed adept and synaptic handle search differently
<RadiantFire> for instance search in adept for blender doesn't bring up  yafray, while it does in yafray
<RadiantFire> er in Synaptic
* imbrandon uses apt-cache seach most of the time
<imbrandon> search*
<savut> hi
<imbrandon> 'ello
<nixternal> hello there fine sir
<nixternal> i did a nice little ubuntu isp server install tonight
<nixternal> went smooth...running great
<nixternal> a little testing and some shoring up...and this just might go ahead the upgrade my current suse servers that have been running forever
<nixternal> the speed increase on an older server is impressive...it should be good on some dl360's
<nixternal> ..
<MasterEvilAce> okay. weird. i made a symbolic link in the /etc/rc.local/rc2.d/ to point to a script in /etc/init.d/   i read it's SUPPOSED to start up but it just doesn't!
<MasterEvilAce> er rc5.d *
<savut> when the next release happen ?
<MasterEvilAce> or where-ever it's supposed to be
<savut> first June ?
<MasterEvilAce> savut: yes
<savut> Kubuntu the same ?
<MasterEvilAce> i believe so
<savut> wating for it, I. already using Dapper, is there any difference ?
<savut> or they just realease it as stable
<MasterEvilAce> dapper is basically a beta
<MasterEvilAce> even if they don't change ANYTHING.. there will still be some sort of new version on june 1st
<MasterEvilAce> you probably won't notice anything.. just bug fixes, etc.
<savut> thx for the info, but It's look like working fine on my computer already
<MasterEvilAce> same :D
<savut> I still cant get my ATI card to work :(
<savut> OpenGL I mean
<savut> I have to use vesa
* Hobbsee sees that in dapper, all the kde packages were rebuilt today.
<savut> KDE is pretty :P
<Hobbsee> it is :)
<MasterEvilAce> KDE rocks
<MasterEvilAce> kubuntu rocks
<savut> Konversation rock
<deviant> Anyone know where I can find a mplayer .deb package at?
<Hobbsee> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<deviant> lol thanks
<savut> i use KMPlayer, it's the same thing or not ?
<MasterEvilAce> not that it's a big deal or anything.. but does anyone know why the default KDE IM client is Kopete or whatever, but even if you install gaim, there's no way to change the default client
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(nixternal/#kubuntu) don't need an ipod for this...what it does is sits on a server with all of your mp3's and what not...and with itunes, rythmbox, or banshee...you can see the server automatically and listen to the music
(deviant/#kubuntu) !mplayer
(ubotu/#kubuntu) methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<savut> you mean listen to the music remotely ?
<nixternal> ya
<savut> like shoutcast ?
<savut> streaming mp3 ?
<imbrandon> more like a nfs share only seen by music apps
<nixternal> so i have like...5,000 songs sitting on my server...no matter whnich machine i am on...i just fireup itunes (winblows) or rythmbox or banshee for linux...and i can listen to the music on my server
<imbrandon> it streams on demand
<nixternal> exactly like imbrandon
<savut> hmm ok you can pick what song you want and it stream it
<imbrandon> yea
<nixternal> see..if i do an nfs share though...then i could write to it...where as with daap i can't...and i have to ftp songs up to my server
<savut> look cool
<nixternal> hmm..i just might do an nfs share
<imbrandon> that and you have to install services for unix on winblos to see nfs shares
<imbrandon> thats a pita
<savut> lol or add remote server
<imbrandon> smb share might be good though
<nixternal> true
<savut> in KDE you can add remote places
<nixternal> and hell...that can get setup right in system settings i beleive
<savut> Konqueror
<imbrandon> savut: yes
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea samba is simple to setup
<nixternal> i haven't messed much with samba...and when i did...it was probably more than 5 years ago
<imbrandon> just not ulta secure but if you have a router and are on nat no biggie
<MasterEvilAce> you can't be serious brandon
<nixternal> if i can setup webservers all day long..t.hen samba shouldn't be much
<MasterEvilAce> samba is a pain to do simple stuff
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install samba probably
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce: it takes me like 3 minutes to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to do what i want ;)
<nixternal> lol...apt-get is almost as good as a gettin' a free drink at the bar
<MasterEvilAce> 3 minutes way tooo long
<MasterEvilAce> apt-get is too easy
<nixternal> apt-get is easier though
<imbrandon> hahaha ok setup nfs from install to secure in 3 minutes ;)
<imbrandon> AND get both windows and linux to love it ;)
<imbrandon> sides for the ulta newb there is swat web interface to config samba
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> i am very impressed with the ubuntu breezy server install though
<MasterEvilAce> my samba network stuff doesn't like windows writing to it, and doesn't like to write to windows. however both are glad to read off each other
<nixternal> it doesn't get any easier
<nixternal> runs better than debian etch also
<savut> Hmm a question:  ALSA vs aRts vs Esound  what the difference, which one should i use
<imbrandon> hmmm you might have a non standard install i do ALL my storage on a samba server with no problems to read and write and its over 300gb ( software raid share )
<RadiantFire> arts and esound are both sound servers
<RadiantFire> alsa direct interation with the hardware
<nixternal> non-standard install for what??
<savut> so I dont need arts and esound ?
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce: said he didnt like writes to smb shares
<nixternal> what card do you have savut?
<nixternal> ahhh
<savut> nForce
<savut> on motherboard
<nixternal> alsa i think
<savut> it's work on install
<nixternal> i use also with sb
<nixternal> alsa
<nixternal> i keep putting also everytime
<savut> just some player didn't heard the sound, so I installed anything about sound :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<savut> I think i messed my computer :(
<nixternal> i will say...my worst experience with kubuntu was all sound related
<nixternal> but i caused most of the problems
<savut> haha same for me
<nixternal> i don't like my machines with overhead...so everything i don't use...it gets whiped out...well i whiped out a lil to much i guess
<nixternal> now this system is runnin' better then any system i have seen
<nixternal> no initNoGo either
<savut> I try to install everything until it work :P
<imbrandon> heh
<savut> and it get overbloated
<nixternal> ck10 patch...which i can't tell a difference between it and vanilla kernel
<nixternal> hahaha savut
<imbrandon> ck10 patch ?
<nixternal> i was doing that just to get nessus to freakin' work correctly
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> don't ask me how i found it either
<nixternal> it was a hidden con blog
<nixternal> that dude has crap every
<nixternal> where
<imbrandon> wtf is ck10 ?
<nixternal> con kolivas
<imbrandon> ummm ok * gos back to coding *
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> he does custom patches for linux kernels
<nixternal> they are supposed to be hacked for performance
<nixternal> i decided to try one out today
<imbrandon> ahh
* pppoe_dude hmm
<nixternal> linux default kernel is horrible with everythin loading in kernel or as a module
<nixternal> ham radio...i don't need that ;D
<imbrandon> modules only load when needed ;)
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> but they are there...and i don't like it...that lil file takes up space i can use ;D
<nixternal> 18 seconds from grub to log in
<nixternal> 9 seconds from login enter to desktop
<deviant> Can't believe how hard of a time I'm having just trying to install mplayer lol
<imbrandon> pretty damm close to mine, and i dident go through the headache
<nixternal> it takes exactly 30 seconds to boot...7 seconds to shut down
<nixternal> this is an older machine too
<nixternal> nothing fancy
<imbrandon> my bios takes longer to post then me to boot and i have a vanella kernel ;)
<nixternal> and at start...i have 2 konsoles, akregator, kmail, konversation, kweather, kopete, superkaramba...plus themes load
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> 1.4ghz t-bird...256mb ram...gf4 mx40000000????
<Hobbsee> nixternal: wow
<nixternal> 6 active desktops...all doing something
<imbrandon> nixternal: p4 2.9 ghz 1.5 gig ram gf4 mx 400 ;)
<nixternal> grrr
<nixternal> i need to up the mem on all my machines
<imbrandon> yea i love the extra ram
<nixternal> i am seriously low on ram
<nixternal> all my machines are i believe 512 and under
<nixternal> 512 has always been good...but i found 1gb sets for $70 at fry's...so i might buy a couple this week
<imbrandon> well i usaly am compiling something and building a package of some kinda with a few browsers open and photoshop running x 2, 90% of the time so the extra ram helps
<nixternal> damn coders ;D
<nixternal> i need to start coding again
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> although..the coding i did was nothing like what is oging on today
<nixternal> i used to program ladder logic, assembly, and vb about 8 years ago
<savut> hey guys im going, gnight everyone, see you when Kubuntu Dapper will release :P, i'll surely have lot of questions :P
<solid_liq> more ram always helps
<nixternal> i have been sys admin'n now and not wanting to code...i love networking, security...and i love hardware
<solid_liq> 1 gb on laptop, 2 gigs on one desktop, 3 gigs on the other
<imbrandon> i've been codin since ummm about 96 with everything from fortran to cobal to c/c++, c# vb6 vb.net ummm and a little klix/delphi mixed in there
<solid_liq> more ram speeds things up tremendously
<nixternal> i do a lot of tech articles...and do a lot of news for local linux user groups
<nixternal> and free os forums
<solid_liq> (3 gigs is for my 64 bit machine, as that uses more ram)
<nixternal> i messed with .net for 15 minutes
<nixternal> to scarry for me ;p
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> most all the coding i do now is in either php or c#
<nixternal> i think i looked at it cuz someone gave my vstudio for free
<imbrandon> 98% atleaste
<nixternal> i can do a lil php now
<nixternal> cuz i am messing wiht web servers all day long
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> i understand it when i see it...starting to look more and more like english to me
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i need to update my blog BADLY, i've been putting it off for months
<nixternal> i want to pick up python cuz one of the security focus groups i am with...well they code with python and one of our war machines is loaded with python
<imbrandon> cleanup some of the php it uses etc and finish the features
<nixternal> i haven't had time to blog...i need to do one for the family...so everyone nt he family has one place to go
<imbrandon> python == the devil everytime i've tried to mess with it but its getting easyier
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i heard it is a good starter
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> i did c++ and that crap in college
<nixternal> i can't remember any of it
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> i finsihed my bachelors in 97...i don't remember squat
<imbrandon> its like riding a bike, plus c++ looks alot like php , or is it the other way arround /scarcasim
<deviant> anyone know a good deb port I can download the mplayer package from?
<imbrandon> deviant: its in universe or multiverse
<nixternal> i know one of my sr. thesis' was on internet growth and the security focus and standpoints one should understand
<imbrandon> breezy just "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586" dapper "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<nixternal> as far as programming...i don't know...this fall i am going to go for my postgraduate and starting some transfer classes...i might take up some programming
<imbrandon> ;)
<deviant> Package mplayer-586 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deviant> I've been having the same problem all night.
<nixternal> pretty much all the network course i get to skip cuz of certifications...so i might spend soemtime coding
<imbrandon> i should probbly go back and take a few classes
<nixternal> i don't know if coding is such a good idea since i really quit drinking
<imbrandon> deviant: breezy or dapper ?
<deviant> Even though I put universe and multiverse in the sources.list
<deviant> Breezy
<nixternal> well...i haven't really quit drinking...i just didn't drink today ;p
<deviant> Well commented out
<imbrandon> not sure, i havent used breezy in so long
<imbrandon> lol @ nixternal
<nixternal> im using breezy...with no x-windows though
<imbrandon> yea my server is breezy lol
<imbrandon> should say server(s)
<imbrandon> all upgraded from debian
<nixternal> hehe...i have breezy...debian sarge & etch....solaris 10...and openbsd
<nixternal> and win2k3 ;p
<nixternal> gotta do ad testing with nix workstations
<imbrandon> i take that back my xbox cluster has gentoo but thats mostly becouse i'm to lazy to compile a ubuntu kernel for xbox
<nixternal> gahhhahaha
<nixternal> the xbox cluster
<nixternal> had to bring that up again
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> i have been on ebay dreamin'
<nixternal> ;D
<imbrandon> i love that thing ;)
<deviant> Think I found a way around it.. Alien'ed a rpm of mplayer
<deviant> made it a .deb package
<imbrandon> deviant: its better to fix you other problem it will likely save you trubble in the long run
<deviant> I can't figure out what the problem is though.. It's in the sources.list but I commented out every deb
<imbrandon> you mean uncommented ?
<deviant> yea
<deviant> Took the # off
<imbrandon> hold on
<imbrandon> pastebin is loading SLOW lol
<imbrandon> deviant: it should look like this only with "breezy" in place of all the "dapper"  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/729091   thats my sources.list
<HymnToLife> here's my sources.list (Breey) : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<nixternal> my little script kiddy ass neighbor is war driving up and down the street with his pda...this kid is like 14 years old...he is insane...
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> sounds like my neighborhood
<nixternal> my god
<nixternal> he comes to the door and i like wth rich...your wireless is open
<nixternal> i told him go ahead and connect
<nixternal> hopefully he knows how to spoof his mac
<imbrandon> heh
<n3storm> hi
<nixternal> Current weather for Chicago / West Chicago, Dupage Airport : Clear skies, Temperature: 45F, Pressure: 30.11" Hg, Wind: 0 MPH
<nixternal> i just figured that out
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> wrong channel
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> ;d
<deviant> Thanks guys don't know what was wrong with mine, But Imbrandon your sources.list worked for me.
<nixternal> i had no clue there were hidden lil scripts
<imbrandon> np
<MasterEvilAce> argh!!! why is my script in /etc/rc5.d/ not running on startup???
<MasterEvilAce> it's just NOT starting. i can run it manually and it works
<MasterEvilAce> but it just won't run on startup
<nixternal`zZzz> nite nite kubuntu
<nixternal`zZzz> imbrandon: the room is all yours.....nite
<imbrandon> heh gnight
<MasterEvilAce> crap. I messed up something
<MasterEvilAce> my computer boots in a loop now
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, hm?
<Zaire> ummmm anyone know how to get mp3 playback on kubuntu dapper?
<noiesmo> Zaire, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Zaire about mp3
<Zaire> cool thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<prashantk76> hi guys i have display problem(Toshiba, P3, Tridant display,Xubuntu install)after 3 min it automatically off (if i use keybord it works but if i use mouse off)
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: I start my computer.. grub shows up, it continues, then my comp restarts completely.. i tried recovery mode, command line mode, etc. it always reboots
<MasterEvilAce> maybe it's a heat issue.. the computer is damn hot
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, does it reboot at the same point?
<MasterEvilAce> yeah
<crazy_penguin> morning! //jo reggelt!
<admin__> any good kde tuts some where ?   pm me pls
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, what point is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> admin__, look at the help files. what do you want to do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi crazy_penguin
<admin__> dunno just install some stuff im a windows boon so :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> admin__, try help.ubuntu.com
<admin__> okz thnx !
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is probably http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Hobbsee> admin__: see wiki.ubuntu.com
<admin__> is there a good program 2 see what u have on ur pc like a spec list ? that it go's on ur desktop ?
<Hobbsee> admin__: system, kinfocentre
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: I start it, i see bios screen, grub comes up , says hit ESC for menu, counts down 3 seconds.. it continues, and reboots
<MasterEvilAce> so after the 3 seconds
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, can you boot a different kernel?
<MasterEvilAce> no, nor any of the recovery ones
<noiesmo> sounds like a livecd rescue job MasterEvilAce
<MasterEvilAce> what option do i use on the livecd?
<MasterEvilAce> ok it says "Booting 'Ubuntu..." whatever and then restarts at that point
<noiesmo> i'd use knoppix the chroot in mount proc get internet access and try reinsatll kernelimage
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, start the live cd normaly
<MasterEvilAce> ok, i'm there
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi drgonzo
<drgonzo> is anyone else finding kontact is struggling to run properly
<drgonzo> hello Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, now open a terminal (konsole)
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, do you know what partition number your ubuntu install is?
<drgonzo> hello all
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, ok. then run 'cat /proc/partitions' to get a list of your partitions
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: okay.. it shows up as major 3, minor 1, hda1
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, did you do a default ubuntu install?
<drgonzo> btw, if anyone elses kmail is running extremely slow, what fixed it for me was deleted all the .index files and letting kde recreate them.
<drgonzo> seemed they must of got corrupted.
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: kubuntu, but yeah i let it do all the partitioning and all of that itself
<drgonzo> later all
<MasterEvilAce> it was working, i was installing stuff and setting up stuff how i want it, restarted and now it boots in a loop
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, sorry, kubuntu :). so in our temrinal type 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt`
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, i suspect you removed a bit to enthusiasticly
<MasterEvilAce> not sure :P ok i ran that command
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you type `ls /mnt` you should see your install, mounted into the live cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you can, type `sudo chroot /mnt`
<Kamping_Kaiser> then *do not* type `rm` at any point while you have the terminal open :)
<MasterEvilAce> alright, got it
<MasterEvilAce> any command to have it run through checks to see what it's failing on?
<Kamping_Kaiser> after you type the 'chroot' command it should say something like ubuntu@kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> we are about to get there :)
<MasterEvilAce> root@ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, whats your cpu?
<MasterEvilAce> it's a pentium III 1ghz i think. it's a dell inspiron (laptop)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. 686.
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, try running `apt-get update` then `apt-get install linux-686`
<Zaire> is kubuntu dapper supposed to be using Synaptic package manager cause mine isnt
<MasterEvilAce> eon3
<Kamping_Kaiser> Zaire, no its not
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should be using adept afiak
<Zaire> then for enabling how am I supposed to remove place holders
<Zaire> for repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> Zaire, i asume adept handles that. you could also look at help.ubuntu.com in the kubuntu section
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: Alright done
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, does it install stuff?
<MasterEvilAce> yeah it did all that
<Kamping_Kaiser> *if* it installed new kernels, you can type `exit` to quit the chroot, then type `cd /` and `sudo umount /mnt` in your terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> then reboot and try to boot off the hard drive
<Zaire> its not very enlightening this help thing on the site I mean I understand what needs to be done its just figuring out what repository is what or even if the one Im looking for is in there :S
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: seems to be working!
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, :)
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks. that should have just cleaned up the core files, and not mess with any settings, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, it shoudl have installed a new kernel, and the restricted modles to go with it. not touched any other apps or settings
<MasterEvilAce> cool, thanks again. boots fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> sweet.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont remove your only kernel again *waves finger*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<aftertaf> looool
* MasterEvilAce whistles blindly
<aftertaf> kk dunno what you meant, but i did that too :)
<aftertaf> livecd + chroot + apt-cdrom add
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol aftertaf
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<aftertaf> hi
<aftertaf> you on about the 2.16-15.22 kernel that vfs panicked ?
<Zaire> damnit now I can't even open adept  :S
<aftertaf> Zaire, why?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: oh dear...who removed their only kernel?
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf, we had a 'it wont start' problem. turned out to be no kernel installed
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> i removed all but one
<aftertaf> it worked when i killed the others.... i think it felt lonely in my /boot... ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey Hobbsee. proffessional silence binds me *Points at MasterEvilAce *
<Zaire> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<aftertaf> Zaire,  and?? ... :/
<Zaire> was working fine then down it went
<aftertaf> !kernelpanic
<ubotu> aftertaf: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe!
<MasterEvilAce> lol, if it DID get removed.. i have no idea how
<aftertaf> ubotu, kernelpanic is If you have removed all working kernels and are a bit stuck.... Grab a livedvd, boot to it, mount your old /, chroot to it, add dvd to sources.list and apt-get install another :)
<ubotu> aftertaf: okay
<aftertaf> hehe
<Zaire> the command that error message says to use apparently doesn exist acording to commandline
<Hobbsee> oh is that a kernel panic?
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<aftertaf> Zaire, try sudo apt-get update
<MasterEvilAce> argh! my /etc/rc5.d/ script STILL won't load at startup
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf, kernel panic could be otehr stuff as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, what script?
<aftertaf> yeah i know that... but if you need a working kernel...
<Zaire> just tried and I got this message............E: Type 'akode-mpeg' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> Zaire, pastebin your sources.list
<aftertaf> in /etc/apt
<MasterEvilAce> found a script to map my laptop's special keys (volume up/down, play, stop, previous , next) using xmodmap. it works when i call it, but it's not getting called on startup
<markc> is there a kubuntu/Qt version of the update-manager package ?
<aftertaf> MasterEvilAce, how did you istall it? just put it in rc5.
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, is it executable? also i think you wil find rc5 si the rong place
<Kamping_Kaiser> *is wrong
<aftertaf> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2 would be ok.
<macd> markc: Id use synaptic it seems to be the best, plus its a debian project (I think)
<Zaire> how do you pastebin?
<aftertaf> MasterEvilAce, use update-rc.d to add it to /etc/init.d ;)
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Kadran> hi all, does win4lin can be installed on kubuntu?
<markc> macd> does it do automatic updates ?
<aftertaf> paste your sources.list there and give us the link
<macd> markc: no you should let adept_updater handle that.
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: searched google, it told me to make a script in /etc/init.d i think and make it executable. then add a symlink to /etc/rc5.d, and to run that update-rc.d command. i did all that and it's not working still
<Zaire> done
<aftertaf> ok
<Zaire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14451
<markc> macd> adept_updater. never heard of it, thanks
<macd> markc: its in kde.
<macd> markc: and installed by default by kubuntu
<aftertaf> looking
<aftertaf> Zaire, get rid of line one ;)
<aftertaf> thats your pb :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, rcS.d or rc5.d?  :O
<markc> macd> so if I install kubuntu-desktop I should get whatever package it's in then
<macd> markc: yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> MasterEvilAce, try rc2.d
<aftertaf> Zaire, or better still.... replace it with mine... you're on dapper so its cool ;)
<MasterEvilAce> Kamping_Kaiser: 5 (Five), alright i'll try 2
<macd> markc: if for some reason it doesnt, in konsole. 'sudo apt-get install adept adept-updater'
<Zaire> well that did it it opens now
<markc> macd> thanks for the tips... I usually only ever use apt-get
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14452
<markc> macd> I mean, I don't usually use any gui apt applications... it'll be interesting to see what adept is like
<Zaire> and apt-get update is running to
<aftertaf> Zaire, that way you'll have universe & multiverse enabled too... more software :)
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser, shouldn't he use update-rc.d IMHO?
<macd> markc: I still prefer apt and aptitude over the gui ones, but they do give more information.,
<aftertaf> macd, the gui give more info?
<macd> aftertaf: it gives package descriptions and sometimes a synopsis of the changelog b/t versions.
<aftertaf> true... but there is apt-cache show too.
<Zaire> so how do I add those lines to the file?
<aftertaf> man apt-cache ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf, yes ideally. but i dont add new stuff to my services (i only turn existing ones off), so i dont know the details of that
<aftertaf> Zaire, gnome or kde?
<Zaire> kde
<Zaire> gnome sucks lol
<aftertaf> Zaire, ok. type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> then paste, save, and apt-get update.
<macd> dappers of the chain with these updates tonight, 122 of them :/
<aftertaf> man update-rc.d is quite readable... ;)
<aftertaf> for once
<Hobbsee> heh...for once
<Zaire> will those lines help fix k3b to? or is there something else
<aftertaf> they will...but what is the breakage?
<Zaire> place holder issue for audio
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf, yes, but i have no need to read it :)
<aftertaf> for general culture, man!!!!! jeez :)
<Zaire> ?
<aftertaf> place holder issue? wazzat?
<Zaire> audio
<aftertaf> zaire, type dpkg -l | grep k3b
<aftertaf> what do you have? (pastebin maybe ;)   )
<aftertaf> Zaire, did you do your apt-get update / apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Zaire> its a file format issue on restricted format basically nothing I can pastebin anywho :S
<aftertaf> mp3 burning to audio?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf, lol. i do enough of that anyway
<aftertaf> anyone hot on lvm/evms?
* Kamping_Kaiser pours petrol over lvm
<aftertaf> i wanna migrate my / to evms, dynamic disk...
<aftertaf> lool
<aftertaf> !lart Kamping_Kaiser
<aftertaf> well, that worked a lot..... :/
<Hobbsee> they disabled it
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to install daper to see if his problem is debian or hardware related
<aftertaf> oh ok .
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<aftertaf> whats the pb kk?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf, cant get it to boot. i think grubs not installing on the mbr properly
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i have a 12x cdrom drive. (left the fast ones at work... sigh)
<solid_liq> aftertaf: why not use LVM instead?
<Kamping_Kaiser> why are you using lvm aftertaf ?
<Zaire> more or less mpeg yeps I had some of my CD's ripped for going to a lan party so I wouldn't have to take up any drives for installing my games and well one of them was kinda blown up in my one cd drive and now not only is the cd thrashed but the drive is to :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<Zaire> but managed to save the audio files thankfully
<Zaire> and i'll say this much its a pain only having 1 drive in your computer :S
<aftertaf> oops.
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser, argh!
<Kamping_Kaiser> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kamping_Kaiser
<aftertaf> solid_liq, well it seems that lvm & evms are related, but evms is actually easier to manage.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<aftertaf> and i want lvm/evms (dynamic disks) to have partition freedom
<aftertaf> resize and all that
<solid_liq> aftertaf: I personnally like LVM better, it seems to be more reliable
<Zaire> so you know how to fix that with k3b?
<aftertaf> Zaire, an exploded cdrom drive? no :)
<aftertaf> solid_liq, for now ive swithced my home to evms.
<aftertaf> i want to migrate my :
<aftertaf> my /
<aftertaf> all but /boot, iirc...
<Zaire> no no the place holder for burning lol I had saved the audio from my exploded CD but can't do anything with k3b
<solid_liq> ah, are you sure root evms partitions are supported by kubuntu?
<aftertaf> Zaire, burn to iso?
<aftertaf> solid_liq, i think so... all but /boot.
<aftertaf> but i'm not sure.....
<Zaire> yeps audio cd it was one of my favs to lol
<aftertaf> Zaire, cant you choose to burn the ISO?
<solid_liq> aftertaf: better check before you render your system unusable
<Zaire> ummm oh you mean is it an iso
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> not touvhing anything else yet...
<Zaire> nope its mp3 files
<aftertaf> Zaire, choose to burn an audio cd, then just to only burn the image.... does that work?
<Zaire> nope tried that it says it can't read or basically use the file format from what I get form it
<Zaire> it says Unable to handle the following files due to unsupported format
<Zaire> and it does that before I can do anything with creating an ISO
<aftertaf> Zaire, you are missing a package
<aftertaf> libk3b2-mp3
<aftertaf> solid_liq, evms can manage lvm among other, right?
<rus> hi all
<solid_liq> aftertaf: I don't think so
<rus> have this problem:
<Zaire> that package wasn't found :S
<aftertaf> Zaire, apt-get update?
<aftertaf> before?
<Zaire> did that right after the changes I made
<rus> alsa keeps switching from the sound card to my tvtuner as the default sound device
<rus> how do i force it to use the sound card only?
<aftertaf> Zaire, its in universe.
<Zaire> k confused lol
<aftertaf> Zaire, repaste your sources.list if u want. ill recheck.
<Zaire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14453
* Hobbsee would comment on her sound, but doesnt want to tempt murphy's law
<Zaire> always a good thing lol'
<aftertaf> Zaire, line one is commented out... either uncomment it, or add to the end of line 10 universe multiverse.
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<aftertaf> if you uncomment line 1 , comment out 10.
<kosh> Hobbsee: well I find that good hardware makes the problems go away, my sound problems stopped when I first get an sblive :)
<aftertaf> do the same with lines 15+16. add uni & multi, then comment out line 2 , or comment out lines 15+16 and leave line 2
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Zaire> ? :S
* Hobbsee had working sound, until she reinstalled.
<Hobbsee> go figure.  :P
<kosh> considering that an emu10k1/emu10k2 card goes for abotu $30 now unless you have a laptop it is just easier and more sane to replace the hardware
* Hobbsee has a laptop.
<aftertaf> Zaire, see my corrections... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14454
<aftertaf> my sound stopped working yesterday too.
<aftertaf> no sound, just like that no error....
<kosh> I prefer to avoid laptops
<aftertaf> same this morning.
<erofee> hi all
<turrican> moin
<aftertaf> Hobbsee, it was the mixer that had reset to zero volume :)
<erofee> can anyone help me with a problem with apt-get
<Zaire> so I take it Im supposed to erase all the original text and input changes lol'
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: ah, great
<turrican> speak english only here?
<Hobbsee> that'll do it
<aftertaf> Zaire, yeah :)
<Hobbsee> turrican: yes
<Hobbsee> what language were you after?
<aftertaf> erofee, fire away
<Zaire> k thought I would check with my track record of deleting things lol
<turrican> hobbsee: ok, than i try it
<aftertaf> lol zaire :)
<aftertaf> you can even delete all the lines with a #..... just clutter now;
<erofee> i keep getting "couldn't stat source package list" errors
<erofee> i am using breezy
<aftertaf> erofee, paste your sources.list ;)
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<erofee> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.cc.columbia.edu_pub_software_kde_stable_3.5.1_kubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<erofee> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://www.mirrorservice.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.mirrorservice.org_sites_ftp.kde.org_pub_kde_stable_3.5.1_kubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<erofee> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/bolugftp.uni-bonn.de_pub_kde_stable_3.5.1_kubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<erofee> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<aftertaf> noooooooo
<aftertaf> pastebin...
<Zaire> *sigh* damn still unsupported lol
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<erofee> sorry, will do it there
<aftertaf> Zaire, grr.... :/
<Zaire> srry maybe should just mod my partition and install xp pro for this lol
<aftertaf> erofee, that is not a standard sources.list........
<aftertaf> Zaire, argh!
<aftertaf> erofee, see easysources.
<aftertaf> !easysources
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aftertaf
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<aftertaf> !tell  erofee about easysource
<Zaire> I know Im unlucky lol no worries i'll figure it out sooner or later
<aftertaf> Zaire, how many packages do you have when you type dpkg -l | grep k3b
<aftertaf> -l = a small L  and not a 1(one)
<erofee> thanks i will give all this a try and get back if i am still having problems
<Zaire> 4
<aftertaf> hmm ok.
<aftertaf> Zaire, try with another mp3. maybe corrupt mp3z?
<aftertaf> ok erofee :)    those repositories look quite custom ;)
<Zaire> nopes it does same with all so far
<aftertaf> Zaire, dcc send me one, i'll try if u want.
<Zaire> could try another backup of files
<erofee> can anyone tell me where to find the sources list on my box?
<Zaire> I try to keep a backup for all of my fav cd's for that just incase another cd blows up thing lol
<imbrandon> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<erofee> thanks
<Zaire> oh boy can't mount cd now lol Im just one problem after another lol
<Xemanth^> umount /dev/hdc ?
<aftertaf> Zaire, in use?
<Zaire> yeps
<mikmak> hello, I just installed knetworkmanager, but it does not seem to be able to connect to the dbus backend , as it says knetworkmanager was logged out apparently, any idea ? :)
<rus_> umount -f /dev/hdc
<aftertaf> Zaire, and check you dont have a console open and in that directory.
<Zaire> only one open and its in my home directory
<Zaire> is write protected is busy is already mounted :S
<Zaire> I get all 3 messages in one lol
<rus_> umount -l /dev/hdc
<Zaire> I do that remount it and refresh to see file list and it gives me the same message :S
<Zaire> could it be that the directory for the drive doesn't exist?
<Zaire> hmmmmm nothing in the mnt directory
<Zaire> sigh oook then I somehow have the drive rerouted to a directory outside of mnt lol
<Zaire> aftertaf: ok confirmed the files from my cd aren't corrupt I just tried another files from one of my backup cds and same thing not supported
<aftertaf> Zaire, may be because k3b thinks you still have a cd burner.
<aftertaf> not usre
<aftertaf> sure
<Zaire> I don't think so cause the program says unsupported format and then give the name of the file below which is a .mp3
<Zaire> well its getting late I may be back on tomorrow but might try my partition mod with horridly crappy xp lol
<Zaire> thx for the help
<aftertaf> weird. maybe he doesnt have the codecs elsewhere.
<aftertaf> oh well.
* aftertaf gets coffee
<ubuntu> i'm trying to install grub right... installation couldnt handle it by itself (using XFS as my main linux partition)...
<assclown> so i booted into the kubuntu livecd, and then goto Konsole... "grub-install /dev/hda"
<assclown> it replies "mkdir:: cannot create directory '/boot/grub': Permission Denied
<assclown> how do i remove it from this "safety mode" sort of thing ?
<assclown> (ie. read only mode)
<Kamping_Kaiser> try sudo
<assclown> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> run grub-install with sudo
<assclown> ok i did it
<assclown> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<assclown> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<assclown> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<assclown> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to kill a snag for dinner
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl
<Bilford_> big update today
<luksan> seems like there's a big update every hour
<Bilford_> lol
<luksan> seriously, i do a full upgrade and half an hour later there's 20 packages waiting to go from r23 to r24
<Bilford_> you dont have to upgrade
<Bilford_> it would suck if youre on dialup
<Bilford_> I guess people on dialup arent likely to download the beta CD though
<luksan> i know, but i like less bugs
<Bilford_> is there a list of changes somewhere
<Bilford_> for each upgrade
<aftertaf> dapper days await us.
<assclown> why cant i access my hard drives ?
<assclown> errr hard drive even
<aftertaf> be prepared, and apt-get away
<assclown> with the livecd...
<aftertaf> assclown, mount it.
<assclown> how
<assclown> it is hda
<aftertaf> what is the device name (ie hdb4)
<aftertaf> hda 1/2/3/4?
<assclown> hda1 = XP, hda2 = linux... XFS, hda5 = linux swap, HDA6 = fat 32 common share
<aftertaf> ok. make a new directory in /mnt or /media
<aftertaf> then type  mount /dev/hda[number]  /mnt/[newdir] 
<aftertaf> that ok assclown ?
<assclown> im in the livecd...
<assclown> and it keeps f*ckingg saying access denied :/
<assclown> it is as if the hard drive is in "read only" mode...
<assclown> im trying to install grub, but it just wont let me
<Bilford_> isnt the LiveCD read only
<aftertaf> Bilford_, the cd itself yeah, the rest is in memory
<Bilford_> I mean, read only as in , you cant affect the HD
<assclown> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<assclown> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<assclown> it just wont work :/
<aftertaf> Bilford_, you can igf ou mount it
<assclown> this is on my laptop...
<aftertaf> assclown, what you trying to do? recover grub?
<assclown> im trying to INSTALL grub
<aftertaf> assclown, chroot to your HDD root
<assclown> o_O
<aftertaf> !chroot
<ubotu> hmm... chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<aftertaf> assclown, i did this to reinstall a new kernel on my hdd from the livecd
<aftertaf> you create a mountmoint,mount your drive then chroot /mnt/themountpointinquestion
<assclown> i cant mount the drive...
<aftertaf> assclown, what are you typing to try?
<aftertaf> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<assclown> an i pm you what i've tried ? (5 lines or so)
<assclown> can*
<aftertaf> yes.
<aftertaf> or paste to #aftertaf
<aftertaf> anyone help with this pb when chrooting to HDD root in livecd?   :  sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<dumbkiwi> anyone know what:
<dumbkiwi> (Reading database ... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<dumbkiwi> means when upgrading/installing packages?
<jel> how much space does /boot require ?
<jel> i know you cannot install grub to an XFS partition (and get it to boot it)
<jel> so im thinking i should just make another small partition for /boot ?
<turrican> where i can download a kubuntu dapper drake dvd-iso?
<rpedro> turrican: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<HymnToLife> !isos
<ubotu> HymnToLife: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> !isos
<ubotu> CD and DVD ISOs for Ubuntu / Kubuntu can be downloaded from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<HymnToLife> :)
<trym> is there an easy way of getting svn to support https ?
<klerfayt> is there a way to enable aoss in konqueror (besides "aoss konqueror") like it can be done in firefox?
<klerfayt> ok... how I turn off slpash (framebuffer)? vga=normal and splash=0?
<drgonzo> hey fellas I think there is something up with the packaged kmail in kubuntu dapper
<drgonzo> It's freezing up for about 30/40 seconds with any actions like deleting an email or moving it. I thought it might of been a corrupted index files so i regenerated them but It didn't fix the problem once new emails came back... It started again I've got some errors with kmail starting too
<drgonzo> http://paste.uni.cc/9095
<drgonzo> Here is some of it
<drgonzo> also kmail crashes sometimes with the standard "ERROR: Communication problem with kmail, it probably crashed."
<drgonzo> It's acting like my system resources are being used up and lagging, but they arn't very little is used...
<drgonzo> http://paste.uni.cc/9095
<drgonzo> error sorry
<drgonzo> it's also complaing about a stale lockfile
<drgonzo> [21:57]  <drgonzo> and when it close it off, it doesn't fully exit.
<drgonzo> WeaverThreadLogger: thread (ID: 1) destroyed. ??
<mhterres> morning
<drgonzo> I might try reinstalling kmail package
<drgonzo> who knows might fix the problem
<drgonzo> I've posted a bug report too btw.
<Obst> hi
<dennis-> hmm, my xmms is skipping whenever there's load on the machine, anyone knows how to fix that?
<Search4Lancer> how do I remove old kernel versions?
<drgonzo> mmm ok when re-installing the packages I've got some more info
<drgonzo> It's complaing about assigning it to a group that doesn't exist, Could this be a poorly created deb package?
<dennis-> hmm, other questions, is the xine engine used by amarok not able to use arts for sound output?
<klerfayt> dennis-: try avoiding arts
<dennis-> klerfayt: why?
<klerfayt> kl
<klerfayt> oops
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<firepol> hi, ive just upgraded to (kubuntu) dapper
<firepol> i dont understand why if i run "gaim" from the konsole i get it opened. if i click the gaim icon in the "internet" groupo, it loads but then it closes
<dennis-> klerfayt: why?
<klerfayt> dennis-: arts is dead
<dennis-> klerfayt: what should i use then?
<klerfayt> dennis-: use alsa
<dennis-> klerfayt: does it support multiple apps accessing the sound device?
<klerfayt> dennis-: yes, alsa uses dmix if your soundcard doesn't do hardware mixing
<dennis-> klerfayt: ok, thank you
<klerfayt> xfs or ext3 ?
<Obst> i have installed kubuntu 64 bit now, are the apps from apt all 64bit compatible?
<firepol> obst, 32 bit applications should be compatible. the questrion is if all packages are 64 bit or some are only 32 bit
<damitha> hi, i am running kubuntu on laptop and my screen goes off after inactivity. The problem the screen wont come up after any mousu clicks or keys
<damitha> anybody hav any idea?
<admin__> drivers ?
<admin__> u downloaded all drivers for ur laptopz?
<damitha> yep everything is smooth only problem i have is the black screen after certain time of inactivity
<damitha> and can't get it back online...i ahve to restart the xserever with ctrl+alt+backspace
<admin__> uhmz
<admin__> put of the thing that turns it to black after idle :P
<damitha> i don't haven't turned onnscreen saver as well
<wacko> http://pastebin.com/730980 i get this error when compiling xmoto
<Hobbsee> wacko: try installing liblua50 and try again
<wacko> Hobbsee: what is the name of lib lua
<Hobbsee> liblua50
<Hobbsee> !info liblua50
<wacko>  powerful light-weight programming language designed for extending applications.
<wacko> '
<ubotu> liblua50: (Main interpreter library for the Lua 5.0 programming language), section libs, is optional. Version: 5.0.2-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 61 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<Hobbsee> liblua50-dev if the first one doesnt work
<wacko> i have those installed and still get the errors
<Hobbsee> oh
<klerfayt> I got ugly fonts in pdf
<klerfayt> do I need msstcorefonts?
<davidhouse> which packages do i need to play m4as in kaffeine?
<julian> anyone can help me to switch to kdm?
<klerfayt> julian: isn't kubuntu using kdm by default?
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> may be without the re
<julian> no, im using gdm
<klerfayt> julian: in kubuntu?
<julian> no
<julian> im gonna try
<julian> bye, thanks
<DaSkreech> MasterEvilAce: Hello
<klerfayt> is the latest dapper iso "flight 7" ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<klerfayt> Hobbsee: can I get newer somehow?
<Hobbsee> there are daily cds
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which ones are recommended for testing?
<Hobbsee> recent ubiquity or something?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yesterdays live CD would be good
<Riddell> klerfayt: ^^
<Riddell> hmm, that's oversized too
<kasim> hi there, will dapper Kubuntu support xorg-multiseat features (that is: 2people working on one Kubuntu_PC, everybody with monitor, mouse, keybord) ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: define "yesterday"
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yesterday UTC :)
<Hobbsee> @time
<Ubugtu> Current time in UTC: May 22 2006, 14:23:54
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> actually flight 7 with updated ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-kde and qtparted would be good too
<Hobbsee> neat plugin that :P
<Hobbsee> how big are cds usually?  680mb or something?  650?
<Riddell> aseigo_dead: pong?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we do 700MB now
<Riddell> some CD-Rs are 650 so you can't use those
<Hobbsee> ah yes, the ones here are 700...cool...
<klerfayt> is there somewhere newer iso than "flight7" hidden? ftp.estpak.ee/ubuntu/
<goldenear> We'll there be a netinstall of ubuntu ?
<h3sp4wn> There already is its in the netboot/ directory called mini.iso
<goldenear> So the Boot CD would be only 100MB and you could choose Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc... at install
<h3sp4wn> Its 8mb
<goldenear> nice
<goldenear> but with 8MB you won't be able to install a base system...
<klerfayt> dapper/main/daily-installer-i386/current is latest?
<v3ctor> base system comes from net on netinstall
<h3sp4wn> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<h3sp4wn> You take everything from the network
<nixternal`afk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE1XQyT_IbA&feature=Views&page=2&t=t&f=b
<nixternal`afk> drool
<klerfayt> h3sp4wn: this is like the latest stuff?
<v3ctor> netinstaller  = kernel, shell, installer !pkgs
<h3sp4wn> It also allows you install without a keyboard or monitor (if none are found it defaults to console on ttyS0) - Thats why I found out about it
<klerfayt> nixternal`afk: you can see him typing password
<nixternal`afk> haha
<nixternal`afk> i know
<nixternal`afk> but still...that is one hell of a setup
<nixternal`afk> 3 os's...xgl/compiz style...but not just desktop switching...he is os switching
<nixternal`afk> his ubuntu boots up just a tad bit quicker than mine
* nixternal`afk gets to tweakin'
<nixternal`afk> klerfayt: only hax0rz see the password being typed ;)
<klerfayt> Text-mode install CD will install the same kubuntu as desktop cd?
<troy> klerfayt: yes
<_pascal> Is it possible to get visulizations for amarok on a kubuntu deb-mirror?
<uwo> hi all. how do i burn .bin files?
<_pascal> doesnt k3b support bin files?
<Topcass> hi anyone ever heard of an anoying butwhere every so often the keyboard forgets to register a couple of keresses?
<Topcass> the oddness of the above message proves my problem about how annoying it is
<klerfayt> Topcass: what machine you got?
<Topcass> and there are no issues under windows (dont hate me) so it has to be a lunix/kubuntu thingi think
<Topcass> acer laptop 1681LCi
<riri> Hi
<riri> how too create a lilo or grab in dapper 7 ?
<bleaked> does anyone know the LAN kio slave package?
<riri> the installation doesn't seem to do a dual boot ?
<Topcass> any ideas klerfayt?
<klerfayt> Topcass: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html
<riri> nixternal : i use firestarter
<Topcass> this keyboard mess is the only thing stopping me from using linux full time on this laptop
<Topcass> cheers will have a look
<_jesus> hi!
<klerfayt> hello _jesus
<kosh> I don't like that jesus guy, he has a horrible respawn time ;)
<kosh> someone should check his connection ;)
<klerfayt> kosh: you mean ping?
<kosh> I think it is way more then ping
<klerfayt> kosh: I'm new to irc; what are you trying to say?
<Topcass> kleraty: thanks but still no keyboard issues reported :(
<kosh> klerfayt: it is a joke
<DaSkreech> Right
<kosh> klerfayt: you now the whole jesus died 2000 years ago thing and he was supposed to come back etc
<DaSkreech> So why does Firefox hate Kubuntu?
<kosh> all that myth stuff
<DaSkreech> Myth Rocks!
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it does?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> We need a KubuntuMyth
<DaSkreech> Like KnopMyth
<DaSkreech> Thought you can apt-get myth :-(
<klerfayt> Topcass: is your freq. scaling working?
<v3ctor> kosh: you mean the 3 day respawn time?
<kosh> v3ctor: well that first one was pretty bad but supposedly he was goign to respawn again which just did not happen
<kosh> v3ctor: maybe he lost connection
<Topcass> klerfayt: ?? freq. scaling ??
<v3ctor> lol
<klerfayt> Topcass: what cpu you got?
<klerfayt> Topcass: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37472
<Topcass> pentium m 1.5GHZ
<ctothej> how do i automatically type to a person ("username:") in polaris x mirc script?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Oh wait
<theverant> can anyone help me get SMP working form my X2?
<DaSkreech> You were talking about the Firefox hate thing huh?
<theverant> I need NVidia working as well
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Yup
<DaSkreech> I t starts like one time out of 10
<Hobbsee> odd. mine will usually start here
<DaSkreech> It will start the thread Bounce the icon
<DaSkreech> Then stops
<Hobbsee> is this just for startup, or all the time?
<klerfayt> Topcass: try booting with   i8042.nomux=1
<DaSkreech> alldatime
<gil_> hello i need some info on remote desktop....
<gil_> I am using kubuntu dapper
<DaSkreech> When I t starts I try to not close it just cause I know it won't open again
<DaSkreech> Anyway to try and debug?
<Topcass> klerfayt: i would love too but im afraid my linux is not that good :D have not been using it long and the learning curl ishall we say STEAP :D
<klerfayt> Topcass: interseting stuff this keyboard problem
<siefkencp> gil: rdesktop
<siefkencp> -f for full screen
<klerfayt> Topcass: what if you turn off touchpad? Can it be done with Fn key?
<Topcass> klerfayt: well im gd i can keep you entertained :D
<Topcass> one sec
<DaSkreech> What is nspluginviewer?
<siefkencp> gil "-a 24" for full color
<Topcass> trying the tchpad thing now
<gil_> ok
<gil_> where is remote desktop setup
<Topcass> ah no the missing letters above show me the problem is still there ;D
<siefkencp> wait, you want to share yours or remote desktop a windoz machine?
<gil_> i am new to kubuntu...trying to get my machine setup for remote acess
<Topcass> klefayt: i will be back in a few minutes (sorry)
<DaSkreech> gil_: openssh-server
<siefkencp> will that give him vnc style access too DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> Is that what (s)he is looking for?
<gil_> ok my wife needs to acess this computer from our office
<gil_> we have always been using remote desktop on windows
<DaSkreech> And she needs pretty gui type stuff?
<h3sp4wn> Freenx is probably the best way
<Topcass> klefayt: back
<gil_> well she isnt very computer savy.....i want it to behave the way remote desktop did in XP showing exact desktop
<klerfayt> Topcass: I have no idea
<gil_> i see the setup here in kubuntu for desktop sharing but it doesnt seem to be user speciific
<edulix> krdc
<klerfayt> Topcass: send a letter to acer
<edulix> you want to share desktop? use krdc
<edulix> you can connect to vnc servers via krdc in kde
<DaSkreech> Right adept just froze :-(
<Topcass> klefayt: hehe no worries. nobody else has ben able to help either. thanks for trying
<edulix> also, you can do a sudo ptitude install tightvncserver for a server
<gil_> ok how do i set up an acount for her to log into this computer....a permanenet account
<firepol> hi, is anybody here using kubuntu with dapper?
<Lynoure> firepol: yep.
<firepol> i've just installed openoffice, but the openoffice icons are not updated in my kde menu
<Lynoure> firepol: (and many other ppl, I bet)
<Hobbsee> hi Lynoure
<Lynoure> firepol: But #ubuntu+1 seems to be the 'real' dapper channel
<firepol> openoffice works, but no icon has been added under the "office" group
<firepol> Lynoure, i asked there but it seems they use gnome...
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: dapper support for kubuntu specific stuff is in here
<gnomefreak> firepol: did you try restarting the panel/menu?
<firepol> how can i restart it?
<gil_> what i am asking is can she connect using remote desktop of XP to my kubuntu machine
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: ok.
<Hobbsee> firepol: killall kicker && kicker
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty
<gil_> does she have to have VNC set up on XP to acess kbuntu?
<DaSkreech> Anyone have nsplugin running?
<DaSkreech> gil_: Is she on windows?
<firepol> Hobbsee: same problem
<firepol> since i upgraded to dappert only one icon stayed there: openoffice-writer. the others are missing (but ive just installed everything)
<gil_> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> That should work then
<gil_> DaSkreech: she is on XP
<gnomefreak> can someone give me a clue as to what causes this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14476 i get it when it installs most everything
<gil_> ok what do i need to setup an account for here....
<gil_> on my kubuntu machine...
<gnomefreak> it started after i did a major install of apps
<gil_> how do i give her an accnount and password/?
<klerfayt> gil_: system settings in menu
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Do you have Firefox running now?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, just started it
<klerfayt> gil_: look for "users&groups"
<DaSkreech> Ok whats the process called?
<firepol> Hobbsee ... any ideas?
<Hobbsee> firefox-bin
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: should be firefox iirc
<DaSkreech> Man...
<firepol> i had the same problem installing thunderbird
<DaSkreech> It's not even starting now :-(
<Hobbsee> firepol: none at this hour, but i recall a bug about itsomewhere..
<firepol> is there a way to recreate the whole menu from scratch?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: try killall firefox first
<firepol> if i delete some .kde subfolders in my home and restart kde, it should recreate the menu, right?
<DaSkreech> no processes killed
<firepol> the question is which directory contains the menu items?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: is this the mozilla binaries, or the ubuntu versions?
<DaSkreech> apt-got
<gil_> ok
<DaSkreech> It starts for like a second
<DaSkreech> from the command line it throws a list of errors then opens
<Hobbsee> want to pastebin the errors?
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Un momento
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<firepol> anyone knows which one is the directory containing all the icons of the panel menu? i'd like to delete it and restart kde to regenerate all the groups and icons...
<Hobbsee> firepol: locate *.png
<firepol> locate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> isnt it /usr/share/pixmap or something like that
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14477
<Hobbsee> firepol: probably in /usr/share/icons/themename
<DaSkreech> firepol: sudo updatedb
<Hobbsee> for teh icons, at least
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: it opened?
<DaSkreech> I think the first two Xerrors are scim type errors
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Hmm?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: did you just follow the wiki for installing new version of ff?
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Firefox?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> I apt-got it
<firepol> Hobbsee i think its not a good idea to delete the /usr/share/pixmaps directory... do you think it will be recreated just after restarting kde?
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea...
<firepol> i was thinking more to delete some of my personal settings instead
<gnomefreak> firepol: i wouldnt delete anything
<firepol> if i delete my /home/.kde folder it will be regenerated
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: im sorry i forgot kubuntu :(
<firepol> but i dont want to lose all my kde settings
<firepol> id like just to regenerate the menu settings
<gnomefreak> update-menu i think it the command
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> neither
<aseigo> firepol: icons in the panel menu? you mean the kmenu structure?
<aseigo> firepol: if so, remove ~/.config/menus and ~/.local/share/applications (i think the latter is correct; might not be, but it's somewhere in .local =)
<firepol> aseigo, exactly
<firepol> thanks aseigo, ill try that
<firepol> i was convinced it woul dbe someghere inside .kde ... but no, in .config... :-S
<aseigo> that will revert it back to the system defaults
<aseigo> that's because we share that now with gnome
<firepol> ok
<aseigo> (and anyone else who implements the menu spec)
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: It starts when you run from cimmand lie
<aseigo> and amazingly, gnome wasn't cool with having it in .kde ;-P
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: yes i know that the errors were the same after upgrading to ff1.5
<firepol> ok, i hope the icons will be recreated, but of course il lrename the folder just in case
<firepol> see ya later and thanks
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Was there a fix?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: no it stopped doing it iirc it had somethign to do with the update checking it did at start up
<DaSkreech> ahhh
<firepol> hi guys, i got my menu icons regenerated correctly
<DaSkreech> So why would starting it from CLI work?
<firepol> but well, its not a nice bug for people that will upgrade to dapper...
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: after upgrading i could start it either way icon or cli but cli was spitting out errors as it does with almost anything :( even adept scrolls alot of stuff including the first lines of your error
<DaSkreech> Yeah I noticed
<DaSkreech> Thats why I said it's probably scim
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: it has something to do with gathering the ifo for updating its database
<gnomefreak> s/ifo/info
<gnomefreak> it could be scim
<DaSkreech> Then why does it work sometimes?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: it should open everytime (thats what im not getting
<gnomefreak> the errors/warnings shouldnt effct it opening except is there was a bigger issue like it couldnt update itself
<Jel_> anyone here good with Kopete?
<Jel_> i hid a menu bar, and can't find where to get it back... the main one which says "file" etc.... just above the main tile bar
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Ok I'm going to open it from CLI and try update it
<DaSkreech> Man now Adept won't opn
<billytwowilly> hi, any plans to put amarok 1.4 in dapper?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: gksudo adept or gksudo firefox  they wont open them at all
<gnomefreak> billytwowilly: if its not in now it wont be in
<billytwowilly> that's unfortunate.
<billytwowilly> guess I'll just have to wait for the backports to start up;)
<gnomefreak> billytwowilly: 1.3.9 is the version in dapper
* billytwowilly is running 1.3.9 right now in dapper. Thus the 1.4 question;)
<gnomefreak> billytwowilly: go to the kubuntu.com site and grab the amarok repo
<gnomefreak> it will give you 1.4
<billytwowilly> oh ok.
<billytwowilly> thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw
<kaiyilen> hey, i got a question i thinks a bit confusing. after i installed kubuntu it takes me to the command line. any ideas on why it did this when fedora4 didnt?
<gnomefreak> im assuming its still there
<gnomefreak> kaiyilen: is it a tty or do you have gui with a terminal open?
<kaiyilen> tty
<kaiyilen> no gui, straightto the command line. it doesnt even report any errors
<kaiyilen> that i can see
<gnomefreak> kaiyilen: did you do server install?
<gnomefreak> kaiyilen: what install method did you use
<kaiyilen> i dont think so. how can i check ifi did a server install? on the install type screen i type 'install'
<billytwowilly> ok, I'm mildly retarded today. I see the amarok 1.4 beta 3 package repository in the wiki, but no mention of release packages for 1.4
<gnomefreak> kaiyilen: apt-cache policy kde  << see if its installed
<gnomefreak> billytwowilly: it hasnt been released yet
<kaiyilen> i'll try that, is there any thing else i can try?(not at the machine right now)
<billytwowilly> amarok 1.4 has been released...
<gnomefreak> kaiyilen: if it turns up not installed run sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop    if it is installed type startx
<MidMark> guys but kubuntu cds are totally free? I mean NO cost at all?
<gnomefreak> billytwowilly: than the wiki hasnt been updated?  where is the wiki you are talking about?
<gnomefreak> MidMark: correct
<kaiyilen> MidMark: correct
<MidMark> who pay for them?
<gnomefreak> MidMark: for most part depends on wher eyou live there may be a tax
<billytwowilly> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta3.php
<DaSkreech> And shipping I think
<billytwowilly> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<billytwowilly> linked from here ^
<DaSkreech> Yes but it's not in the dapper repos
<gnomefreak> billytwowilly: give me a sec
<MidMark> I live in Italy, but site doesn't say how much does it costs sending cds
<billytwowilly> ok;) I'll take the time to point out your nick is hilarious given that this is a kde channel;)
<kaiyilen> why not DL it at a cafe?
<DaSkreech> billytwowilly: Maybe he freaks anytime he uses gnome?
<DaSkreech> Though I doubt it :)
<kaiyilen> MidMark: why not DL it at a cafe?
<gnomefreak> amarok 1.4 has not been released
<MidMark> I can download here, but I'm just curious
<gnomefreak> hence the word beta
<visik7> gnomefreak: ?
<billytwowilly> gnomefreak: http://amarok.kde.org/
<kaiyilen> MidMark: ohhh heh.
<visik7> gnomefreak: amarok 1.4 is out
<billytwowilly> oh. says may 17
<billytwowilly> that's probably why. Just not packaged yet.
<gnomefreak> visik7: everything i just read says its not
<billytwowilly> check the official page I linked to. released may 17
<billytwowilly> or just type /j #amarok
<kaiyilen> any way, thanks gnomefreak i'll try these when i get home. buh bye!
<gnomefreak> it did make it in dapper too i guess because they had beta in dapper
<DaSkreech> It's not in the dapper repos
<gnomefreak> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<DaSkreech> Go to www.kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: not yet its not
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: read what i gave you
<DaSkreech> I asked Riddell and he said it probably wouldn't get in
<gnomefreak> Amarok 1.4 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu Dapper.
<DaSkreech> Much like Kopete .12
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know I'm running 1.4 now :-)
<gnomefreak> than it gives an offical dapper repo
<DaSkreech> What I mean is that people cannot expect to hit update and see Amarok 1.4 suddenly appear
<DaSkreech> Work and knowledge is involved
<gnomefreak> correct
<DaSkreech> While many people can do the work
<DaSkreech> The instructions are very easy
<gnomefreak> it was released after the freeze for new packages
<DaSkreech> The knowledge that it's there is going to be sparse amongst many
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> Maybe backports can take care of it
<billytwowilly> I think there are even amarok 1.4 packages in the repository.. when I changed teh deb source on the webpage to remove the beta stuff it worked and the packages appear to be release packages...
<DaSkreech> Of course that's after dapper ships
<gnomefreak> so it shouldnt be added but im assuming since beta was they plan on updating beta to stable
<DaSkreech> Where is the apt-get database lock?
<DaSkreech> is it /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ?
<visik7> DaSkreech: you have another program that use apt
<visik7> like adept
<visik7> or a running apt-get something
<DaSkreech> I tried to run adept and it started dying like firefox
<paulvolk> I am having some problems updating with Adept
<DaSkreech> It starts for a few seconds then dies
<paulvolk> Can some one help me?
<DaSkreech> paulvolk: What be the problem?
<visik7> DaSkreech: btw you need to be sudoed or root
<paulvolk> It won't update anymore and I know that there are updates cause I have another system that is working fine.
<RadiantFire> does it give you an error?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: gksudo adept
<DaSkreech> visik7: Yup I know
<visik7> ok
<DaSkreech> kdesu :)
<visik7> kdesu here we are in kubuntu not ubuntu
<gnomefreak> oops
<DaSkreech> paulvolk: It won't update the lists or you can update the lists but not packages?
<gnomefreak> sorry forgot
<DaSkreech> heehee
<DaSkreech> His name belies a lot
<paulvolk> DaSkreech I am not sure I have tried both but either way I get that no packedges need to be updated
<paulvolk> But I know that they should be.
<DaSkreech> paulvolk: Is this breezy or dapper?
<paulvolk> Breezy
<DaSkreech> Ah..
<DaSkreech> can you install an application
<DaSkreech> visik7: Where is the apt-lock?
<visik7> uh ?
<DaSkreech> there is a lock file created when you try to interact with the apt-database
<visik7> yes and removed when finisced
<visik7> finished
<DaSkreech> So if you run a second apt-type program it won't confilct
<DaSkreech> Well something didn't remove mine
<g0dchild> Is there a way to save sessions in konqueror?
<g0dchild> similar to opera?
<RadiantFire> yes
<visik7> are you sure that nothing has running that interact with apt db ?
<DaSkreech> I've gotten adept to start now but it throws an error that somethign else is using the database
<RadiantFire> g0dchild: settings -> save view profile
<DaSkreech> Unless someone has sshed in and is installing things now
<RadiantFire> then create a new profile
<DaSkreech> (I think that's highly unlikely)
<klerfayt> I don't have power failures and I want something faster than ext3 is xfs the logical choise?
<visik7> DaSkreech: so you can safely remove that file
<visik7> but be sure that nothing is running that use apt db
<DaSkreech> visik7: It's /var/cache/apt/archives/lock correct?
<visik7> correct but be sure
<paulvolk> DaSkreech I can still install things
<paulvolk> just not update them
<visik7> DaSkreech: wait
<firepol> how to get rid of arts? with kubuntui breezy the sound was working, now it doesnt work anymore and i see an istance of arts running. even if i kill it the sound doesnt work anyway :(
<DaSkreech> paulvolk: The two machines have two different versions?
* DaSkreech waits
<paulvolk> DaSkreech No but one is updating the other says there are no updates
<RadiantFire> firepol
<RadiantFire> do you have sounds at all
<RadiantFire> ?
<DaSkreech> maybe one is more up to date than the other?
<DaSkreech> visik7: Ok point of interest
<visik7> DaSkreech: no the lock file is /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<DaSkreech> I just did a ps aux | less
<DaSkreech> and there are two kdesu adept processes running
<DaSkreech> and one adept <defunct>
* DaSkreech thinks of logging out 
<DaSkreech> There are lot of stray processes hanging around
<visik7> or apt
<visik7> also apt-get lock that file
<DaSkreech> visik7: Thanks for the correction btw
<DaSkreech> no apts
<visik7> ok
<DaSkreech> Just adept
<visik7> maybe adept was crash
<visik7> and doesn't unlock
<DaSkreech> but it's a kdesu adept
<firepol> RadiantFire: with breezy iu could listen for music in amarok and xmms, now not anymore
<visik7> so there is ?
<paulvolk> DaSkreech That is what I thought originally but when I checked the versions on the two the one that updates is more upto date then the one that claims that there are no updates.
<DaSkreech> which makes me think that it started to open and asked for a login which somehow disappeared
<DaSkreech> paulvolk: are they servers?
<DaSkreech> visik7: I see no prompts open though
<paulvolk> no
<RadiantFire> RadiantFire, what is you amarok engine
<RadiantFire> whoos
<visik7> killall adept and apt remove the lock file and use apt-get install <package> and apt-cache search <package>
<DaSkreech> Log out and log back in :)
<RadiantFire> firepol: what is your amarok engine?
<DaSkreech> visik7: I'm going to log out and back in
<visik7> ok do it
<DaSkreech> Soon return
<paulvolk> I have tried to restart it even and it still hasn't worked
<firepol> RadiantFire: no engine, but i think its because ive upgraded to dapper. lets try an easier program, like XMMS
<firepol> xmms doesnt work anymore.
<RadiantFire> you don't have any amarok engines?
<firepol> RadiantFire, my soundcard is a USB headset, which was previously working
<RadiantFire> ok, lets try something simple to see if your sound is working at all
<RadiantFire> open a terminal and type cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<RadiantFire> you should get static
<firepol> xmms was configured to use ALSA, and I could hear the sound. everything was working fine
<firepol> RadiantFire: bash: /dev/dsp: No such device
<RadiantFire> mmm, thats no good
<RadiantFire> what kind of soundcard do you have
<RadiantFire> oh
<RadiantFire> nm
<firepol> RadiantFire, the kernel module is loaded, i cannot understand why /dev/dsp is not there
<firepol> RadiantFire, my soundcard is a USB headset, which was previously working
<RadiantFire> so the sound card is connected via usb
<Jel> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HymnToLife> Jel> if you want information for yourself, please /msg the bot :)
<HymnToLife> !fishing
<ubotu> well, fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<Jel> oh ok, sorry :)
<firepol> RadiantFire: yes, it is connected, i checked by typing "dmesg"
<Jel> i got Grub to work ^_^
<RadiantFire> firepol: if it shows up, and was working, I don't know
<firepol> a friend tells me i need the alsa modules for usb_audio
<firepol> but i didnt change the kernel
<DaSkreech> !fish
<ubotu> I guess fish is A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<DaSkreech> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<DaSkreech> damnit!
<DaSkreech> !ubuntu-libre
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<firepol> RadiantFire, the kernel i have is the same i was using with breezy... strange issue, really
<RadiantFire> try using the latest kernel?
<firepol> RadiantFire... good idea ;)
<DaSkreech> visik7: Same issue
<foodcoman> Greetz
<DaSkreech> I do a kdesu adept and it accepts the password then doens't open
<DaSkreech> Whats a KDEsu_stub?
<foodcoman> whois kathman
<foodcoman> That needed a slash infront sorry.
<firepol> RadiantFire, ill try with the latest kernel: 2.6.15 ...
<DaSkreech> Good news is that Firefox works now :)
<DaSkreech> Now I have three adepts running?
<DaSkreech> plus an adept_update but that's inconsequential
<racookier> install kubuntu on fasttrack units how??... i instaled with strip and grub hangs (wiothout error message)
<Prak> my linux pc is currently connected to the internet through an ethernet cable to a router and then to my broadband modem
<Prak> however, when i installed kubuntu, it doesn't detect DHCP on my computer
<Prak> can anyone help me with that?
<nixternal`afk> ..
<nixternal> holly shnikeys
<nixternal> good bye
<nixternal> cya
<Prak> hello?
<nixternal> thx for stoppin' by
<nixternal> sup Prak
<nixternal> sudo killall everyone_on_freenode
<Prak> my linux pc is currently connected to the internet through an ethernet cable to a router and then to my broadband modem
<Prak>  however, when i installed kubuntu, it doesn't detect DHCP on my computer
<Prak> can you help me with that, nixternal?
<nixternal> i sure can try
<Prak> i know i may have to setup something
<nixternal> first off...do you see a link light where you plugged in your computer to the router?
<Prak> right now, it's installing the packages as i left the internet configurations for now
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> k..so there is the physical connection....good...type in        lspci
<nixternal> that is LSPCI
<Prak> in terminal?
<nixternal> see if it shows your network card in there
<nixternal> yes sir
<nixternal> terminal/konsole
<Prak> ok...i'll have to wait until the packages are finished installing
<nixternal> ok
<Prak> this internet problem has given me grief
<nixternal> lspci will show everything connected to your pci bus
<nixternal> hehe..what kind of network card is it?
<Prak> D-Link ethernet
<Prak> 10/100
<nixternal> do you know the brand?
<nixternal> nm
<nixternal> i see dlink
<nixternal> wow...i can't believe it didn't work right from the get go
<Prak> this problem didn't happen for my laptop
<Prak> it worked from the get go for a really old distro of mepis that i tried
<nixternal> ya...the dlink should have worked...maybe somehtin got botched during the install
<Prak> botched?
<_per_> if i order some cds from kubuntu shipit today, what release would i get?
<klerfayt> I can't burn with k3b. I tried k3bsetup and added group cdrom but still it can't burn cd's because of permission errors
<nixternal> nixternal|mobile: <-- that is my laptop with a wireless dlink card...it worked right from the get go
<nixternal> ya...something got messed up during the install
<nixternal|mobile> i need to kernel hack...bbiab
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> done installing packages yet?
<Prak> the package installation would take 10 more minutes i think
<nixternal> hehe...roger that
<_per_> if i order some cds from kubuntu shipit today, what release would i get?
<nixternal> 6.06
<_per_> dapper, right?
<nixternal> yes
<uniq> yes.
<_per_> ok
<_per_> thanks
<nixternal> np
<klerfayt> weird kdesu k3b works
<nixternal> i hate when that happens ;p
<HymnToLife> klerfayt> why wouldn't ik ?
<HymnToLife> it*
<Prak> am i still here?
<nixternal> ya prak
<klerfayt> HymnToLife: permission errors
<nixternal> it tends to get quiet in here for a few minutes...then all of a sudden it gets swamped
<klerfayt> HymnToLife: but I got it working with kdesu k3b
<Prak> hello?
<nixternal> hello Prak
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> scroll down
<nixternal> ;D
<nixternal> gaahha
<Prak> nixternal, are you still here?
<nixternal> prak...careful with the mousewheel
<nixternal> hehe
<Prak> mousewheel?
<nixternal> you were here the whole time...
<nixternal> [12:25]  <Prak> hello?
<Prak> i am
<Prak> ?
<Prak> my router got fucked up for some reason
<nixternal> i think you accidentally scrolled up 1 line and thought you were disconnected
<Prak> oh
<nixternal> we could see everything you were typing
<nixternal> you using konversation?
<Prak> i didn't scroll up the bar
<Prak> no
<nixternal> hmmm.
<Prak> using windows
<Prak> mirc
<nixternal> i have done it in the past...i always hit
<nixternal> OMG
<nixternal> GO
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> prolly had some lag then
<Prak> yes
<Prak> it's lagging like hell
<nixternal> that is freenode
<nixternal> this is the lowest i have been
<nixternal> #kubuntu - 215 nicks (0 ops) | irc.freenode.net - Lag: 39 ms
<Prak> i mean my router is lagging like hell
<Prak> and my adsl
<Prak> i'm logging in right now
<nixternal> sbc dsl?
<_per_> how fast, prak?
<Prak> uniserve adsl; so i'll vspci soon enough
<Prak> 1.5 mbps?
<_per_> ok
<nixternal> i need foood
<nixternal> alright prak...you in yet?
<Jel> i need the akode-mpeg package
<Jel> but cant find it ?
<nixternal> interesting...the repositories have akode-dbg...but not akode itself
<racookier> do you have grub hangs
<racookier> grub hangs at start up
<Jel> know of any external repositories nixternal ?
<nixternal> can you hit escape
<nixternal> i have all of the repositories i think possible...and i don't see it anywhere
<Carpa> my router lagged a lot again
<Jel> then how am i going to get mp3 support?! >_<
<Jel> the guide says i need it
<nixternal> the guide for what?
<Jel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DaSkreech> ahahahahaha!
<DaSkreech> Got adept to work
<Prak_alternate> nixternal, what do i type in again?
<Prak_alternate> vspci?
<nixternal> lspci
<Prak_alternate> ok
<Prak_alternate> and then?
<nixternal> oh
<Prak_alternate> i see ethernet controller: d-link system inc dl10050 sundance ethernet (rev 12)
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> wifey called
<nixternal> i can't stand when she does that
<Prak_alternate> so i think the card is there
<nixternal> ok...do you see your network card in there
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> do
<nixternal> ifconfig
<nixternal> see eth0 at all?
<Prak_alternate> no
<nixternal> how about lo
<Prak_alternate> yes
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> do this
<nixternal> more /etc/network/interfaces
<nixternal> do you see any settings for eth0
<nixternal> like auto eth0
<Prak_alternate> map th0
<nixternal> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Prak_alternate> *map eth0
<nixternal> you just have map eth0
<Prak_alternate> yes
<nixternal> no other eth0 in there
<Prak_alternate> just map eth0
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> do this
<nixternal> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<nixternal> this will open up that file in nano...a text editor
<Prak_alternate> ok
<Prak_alternate> and then?
<nixternal> arrow down to the bottom and then type....
<nixternal> auto eth0
<nixternal> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nixternal> once you have that typed in...those 2 lines then you
<josevitor> .
<nixternal> control + o
<nixternal> press enter to save
<nixternal> then control + x to close
<nixternal> then issue...
<nixternal> sudo /etc/init.d/networking.sh restart
<nixternal> grrr
<nixternal> don't do that
<nixternal> it is
<nixternal> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nixternal> and you should be good to go
<Prak_alternate> we'll find out soon
<Prak_alternate> i also have another problem with my linux pc
<nixternal> don't we all ;p
<Prak_alternate> i have a linux root and swap partition, a fat32 windows partition, and a ntfs windows partition
<Prak_alternate> is it possible to access the ntfs partition by mounting that drive?
<nixternal> yup
<Prak_alternate> i have a problem of not being able of doing so
<Prak_alternate> anyway
<Prak_alternate> let's work on the internet problem first
<nixternal> hehe...you almost there yet?
<Prak_alternate> should i do anything else to get my internet working?
<nixternal> that should do it
<Prak_alternate> it doesn't do it
<nixternal> as long as the interfaces file is good
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> more /etc/network/interfaces
<nixternal> lets make sure everything is ok in there for eth0
<Jel> i have like 250 packages that can be updated
<Jel> should i update them ?
<GaiaX11> Does anyone here use an aerial for wireless card? I use this and the aerial is up in my house. It is 6metres high. The problem is that there is a big mango tree which belongs to my neighbour and it is higher than my aerial. So, my connection is becoming very low now. Do anyone know if it has any influence in getting the signal from the server provider big aerial?
<Prak_alternate> should i get rid of map eth0?
<nixternal> umm...no it is fine
<Prak_alternate> ok
<Jel> nixternal - what is the console command to upgrade all upgradeable packages? :D
<nixternal> sudo apt-get update ....then do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jel> thank you!
<nixternal> hey prak...do ifconfig
<nixternal> np jel
<nixternal> do you see eth0 in there?
<Prak_alternate> yes
<nixternal> does it show an ip address at all?
<Prak_alternate> no
<nixternal> hmmm...
<Jel> bbs
<Jel> gotta upgrade!
<nixternal> you aren't by chance working with vmware are you?
<Prak_alternate> what's vmware?
<nixternal> ok...nm ;D
<nixternal> just checking
<nixternal> what is your LAN ip...is it like 192.168.1.1
<Prak_alternate> think it's 192.168.0.1
<nixternal> wth am i thinking.....i am sitting here doing all konsole stuff...i am so used to working on a freaking server
<nixternal> is this a dapper install you are using?
<nixternal> please say yes...cuz i don't have any breezy computers setup...except for my server
<foodcoman> Riddell: Dapper is looking really good, connected from the LiveCD right now.
<Riddell> foodcoman: great
<Riddell> foodcoman: live CD from when?
<nixternal> whoa...the master himself
* Riddell looks around for the master
<nixternal> haha...
* nixternal holds up a mirror...here...look silly
<foodcoman> Riddell: I got what ever was at the main site, so probably the last main release.
<nixternal> ummm..Prak...where did you go?
<Prak_alternate> which lan ip are you talking about?
<nixternal> there you are
<Prak_alternate> the ip that i use to login to the router?
<foodcoman> Is there a location for the latest greatest builds in ISO?
<nixternal> don't worry about that now...i forgot the fact we are not prehistoric and actually have something called x-windows
<nixternal> are you on a kubuntu dapper install prak?
<Prak_alternate> or router's ip address according to what i see for www.whatismyip.com?
<Prak_alternate> what's a dapper install?
<Riddell> foodcoman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/  although all the latest ones are oversized
<nixternal> you were right with the 192.168.0.1
<foodcoman> Riddell: Gracias.  Im all over it.
<Prak_alternate> hello?
<nixternal> hello
<foodcoman> Riddell: Wish I had more time to really be strong tester.  I use to manage External Test for Symantec.
<Prak_alternate> do i also have to setup my router?
<nixternal> you shouldn't have to prak...cuz it is working just fine...if it wasn't...you and i wouldn't be talking
<nixternal> what version of kubuntu do you have installed?
<Prak_alternate> 5.10
<Prak_alternate> i think
<nixternal> breezy
<Prak_alternate> yes
<Prak_alternate> breezy
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> try this
<nixternal> Kmenu > system > kcontrol
<Riddell> foodcoman: release candidate candidates arriving from tomorrow will need testing :)
<nixternal> <- can test if needed...laptop x86, desktop x86
<nixternal> wireless, wired..whatever
<Prak_alternate> where's kcontrol?
<nixternal> do you see something that says control panel?
<nixternal> whoa i am lagging bad now
<foodcoman> Riddell: Tomorrow End of day I will grab.
<Prak_alternate> i got to network settings in conqueror
<nixternal> ya ya
<nixternal> that will work
<nixternal> do you see eth0?
<nixternal> and can you configure it?
<Prak_alternate> i saw it
<Riddell> foodcoman: cool
<Search4Lancer> can someone please tell me how to remove old kernel versions?
<nixternal> see...on dapper everything is in system settings
<Prak_alternate> enable interface for eth0?
<tuxedup> i have a question about kubuntu, as I understand it as each new releae of KDE comes out kubuntu package it up and put it on the repositories, doe these packages recieve security updates, or do they stay the same version until a new full version is released rather then upgraded individual packages?
<nixternal> yes prak
<nixternal> see if it crashes or not
<assasukasse> hi all
<Search4Lancer> hi ass
<assasukasse> i found a bug on kubuntu
<nixternal> haha
<Search4Lancer> so submit it
<assasukasse> someone found it too?
<Prak_alternate> it's taking a surprising long time to enable eth0
<nixternal> hmm...
<assasukasse> fl7 doesn't work at all, just hangs after seeing the desktop
<Prak_alternate> i tried it before and it got automatically disabled again
<nixternal> ok..when that crashes out...lets try to set the ip's static
<Prak_alternate> crashed out
<assasukasse> fl6 instead works, but when i try to set wifi connection crashes..so i've no connection..
<nixternal> configure
<Prak_alternate> i had trouble before setting it to ip static
<Search4Lancer> then how are you on here?
<assasukasse> with my main pc.
<assasukasse> not with the laptop..
<assasukasse> kubuntu goes on the lap
<assasukasse> btw ubuntu fl7 works fine, even wifi works perfectly..
<nixternal> hey prak...goto terminal/konsole
<nixternal> type in        dmesg
<nixternal> see if it shows errors
<Prak_alternate> ok
<Search4Lancer> so anyway.... how do I remove old kernel versions?
<Prak_alternate> for eth0, noIPv6 routers present
<nixternal> that is the only erro?
<assasukasse> nixternal how can i submit it?
<tuxedup> apt-get remove linux image<version> --purge
<tuxedup> linux-image*
<Prak_alternate> and i lot of usb 4-2 error messages, but we won't get into that today
<Prak_alternate> or now
<nixternal> lol
<foodcoman> Seveas:  =)
<Prak_alternate> what's next?
<nixternal> one sec...i am uploading my /etc/network/interfaces config to the pastebin..
<Prak_alternate> ok
<nixternal> it is kinda slow right now
<nixternal> actually terribly slow
<Prak_alternate> i know
<racookier> grub hangs at startup whitout error message
<nixternal> don't you hate when those automated dialers call...and they tell you to wait for someone...and they called you
<nixternal> i love it
<DaSkreech> Ok
<nixternal> i waited and when the guy came on...i started to talk to him...and then hung up
<nixternal> i love it
<DaSkreech> My hard drives kinda automount
<nixternal> damn pastebin...to may connections
<Prak_alternate> do i configure the router?
<nixternal> you shouldn't have to configure the router
<nixternal> your router is setup to do dhcp correct?
<Prak_alternate> yes
<DaSkreech> How do I get them to be writeable by me?
<nixternal> in windows...goto cmd and type ipconfig
<nixternal> what do you get?
<DaSkreech> On bootup?
<Prak_alternate> nothing
<Prak_alternate> error
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> do
<nixternal> ipconfig /all
<nixternal> in windows
<nixternal> not kubuntu
<nixternal> ;D
<Prak_alternate> nothing
<Prak_alternate> error
<nixternal> lol
<OlliK> ifconfig
<Prak_alternate> windows is fuckin stupid
<nixternal> haha...
<Prak_alternate> nothing
<nixternal> wth...how do you connect to the internet with windows then?
<DaSkreech> Language
<Prak_alternate> wireless
<Prak_alternate> automatic
<nixternal> ahhh....
<nixternal> i thought i made a post in the pastebin...but i can't find it
<Prak_alternate> do i include some dns addresses from my isp into the settings?
<nixternal> none of that is an issue right...it is almost like eth0 isn't even connecting to the router for communications
<nixternal> you can't ping your router from the linux box can you?
<Prak_alternate> how?
<Prak_alternate> ping ip?
<Prak_alternate> nope
<nixternal> ping 192.168.0.1
<Prak_alternate> nothing
<Prak_alternate> unreachable
<nixternal> what error do you get?
<Prak_alternate> connect: network is unreachable
<nixternal> can you ping 192.168.0.1 from the windows machine
<uniq> what does 'mii-tool' say?
<Prak_alternate> no
<uniq> it'll tell you if you have link or not.
<Jel> where can i find akode-mpeg package?
<Jel> its not in the repositories...
<nixternal> you see that prak
<nixternal> sudo mii-tool
<uniq> jel: it's in breezys universe only.
<nixternal> try that and see what it says
<Prak_alternate> ok
<Prak_alternate> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<nixternal> ok then
<nixternal> check out this ->  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/731569       <- that is my lappy /etc/network/interfaces file....you want yours to look like that
<nixternal> at least similar
<nixternal> make sure...if your network is a 192.168.0 network...then use that
<Prak_alternate> hold up
<nixternal> 192.168.0.100 for the ip....192.168.0.1 for the gateway.....and 255.255.255.0 for the netmask
<nixternal> that is eth0 (zero)
<uniq> your router probably provides a DHCP service, and if you connect automatically from windows it's probably dhcp. i'd try that first.
<nixternal> already tried that
<nixternal> that is why we are givin' the static a shot
<nixternal> i think there is a typo somewhere...at least that is what i am hoping
<Jel> uniq - so what do i do about it ? i want to play mp3's...
<uniq> jel: in amarok? are you on breezy or dapper?
<Jel> dapper
<Prak_alternate> i tried dhcp, it doesn't work
<Prak_alternate> so i should try static?
<Prak_alternate> what's the gateway address
<Prak_alternate> ?
<nixternal> can you connect to your router...from windows and look at the configuration?
<Prak_alternate> the address that i see from www.whatismyip.com?
<nixternal> gateway address is the ip of your rouer
<Prak_alternate> yes
<nixternal> connect to the router...lets see how it is setup
<uniq> jel: i use amarok-xine
<nixternal> make sure dhcp is enabled
<nixternal> and it is a router...and not just a wireless access point right?
<nixternal> how many computers do you hvae hooked up to the dsl not counting hte linux box
<Jel> uniq - what about for xvid/divx playback ?
<uniq> nixternal, prak_alternate: keep in mind that the wireless segment might use a separate subnet.
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> that is why i want to look at the config
<Prak_alternate> it's a router
<nixternal> k...
<nixternal> are you in it yet?
<uniq> jel: kaffeine is the default player in kubuntu. 'kaffeine-xine' for engine.
<Prak_alternate> yes
<nixternal> k...what does it have for the router's ip address?
<RadiantFire> Jel: you probably want to install libxine-extracodecs
<nixternal> usually a 192 or 10 start
<Prak_alternate> 192.168.0.1
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> do you see dhcp config at all?
<Prak_alternate> subnet mask 255.255.255.0
<Prak_alternate> yes
<Prak_alternate> it's on
<nixternal> ok
<Prak_alternate> which subnet mask should i put
<Prak_alternate> lan port subnet mask?
<nixternal> yes
<Prak_alternate> or internet port subnet mask?
<nixternal> the 255.255.255.0
<Jel> i cant see libxine-extracodecs
<nixternal> that is for the lan side
<Jel> i've already got kaffeine-xine installed
<Prak_alternate> ok
<RadiantFire> Jel: you need to enable multiverse, libxine-extracodecs lets you get all the exciting things like mp3 playback
<Jel> i have enabled multiverse? :S
<Jel> it was just 2 different things i had to click enable on ?
<RadiantFire> are you using your default sources.list?
<Jel> how do i check ?
<RadiantFire> open up your manager repositories
<Prak_alternate> modified the file like you said and restarted connection
<Prak_alternate> still doesn't do it
<RadiantFire> you should have something that ends in "breezy  universe multiverse"
<nixternal> .    /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nixternal> that didn't do it
<nixternal> grrr
<nixternal> omg im an idiot
<Prak_alternate> grr is right
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> here..t.ry this
<nixternal> sudo ifup eth0
<Prak_alternate> failed to bring up eth0
<nixternal> wtfreakingdoodoo
<nixternal> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Jel> ok i fixed it
<Jel> forgot one of the lines to edit ;)
<RadiantFire> Prak_alternate: I don't think 192.168.0.1 is a valid IP
<RadiantFire> i think it should be .1.1
<nixternal> it is for a gateway
<nixternal> it is good
<nixternal> my wireless subnet uses it
<RadiantFire> every gateway I've ever seen has been at .1.1
<nixternal> my open wireless net is 10.0.0.1
<RadiantFire> mmm, wierd
<wasp_ems> hello
<Prak_alternate> i'm not sure
<Prak_alternate> i'll try
<nixternal> try what?
<Prak_alternate> to connect my pc to the adsl modem directly
<nixternal> oh
<Prak_alternate> to see if it is my router's problem
<Prak_alternate> be back in half an hour
<wasp_ems> i am getting a xine engine error..no demuxer plugin available..does anyone know where i can get that plugin from
<nixternal> if you do that...then you need to setup pppoe and all that
<uniq> prak_alternate: has this setup ever worked?
<Prak_alternate> no
<nixternal> which is weird...typical 10/100 dlink nic
<nixternal> ethernet
<nixternal> it should have picked up everything during the install
<Prak_alternate> but it doesn't
<nixternal> what is the model number of that card in the computer?
<Prak_alternate> dfe-530txs?
<uniq> prak_alternate: make sure your router and the modem does not use the same local subnet. I've had problems with adsl modems giving the router a 192.168.1.x address, and the routers default config is to use the same subnet for it's clients. that makes problems.
<Prak_alternate> ok
<Prak_alternate> should i install the linux drivers for the card?
<uniq> it's already installed as eth0 is there.
<nixternal> you shouldn't have to
<nixternal> ya..exactly
<uniq> mii-tool told you the link was ok.
<nixternal> ua
<nixternal> ya rather ;)
<nixternal> he has 1 eth0 error and it is the typical 'no ipv6 routers present'
<Prak_alternate> i have to go
<nixternal> i have that and so does everyone else...of course unless they connect to an ipv6 router
<uniq> that's just a warning.
<nixternal> k prak..i willb e here all day
<Prak_alternate> ok
<nixternal> i don't know where else to look at on that one
<nixternal> his /etc/network/interfaces files is good
<uniq> i would guess it's a router setup problem.
<nixternal> i should have had him try to force eth0 and see it will crash out or not
<nixternal> ya...but even if you set it to static...i don't care what the router ip is...eth0 should take a local static ip
<nixternal> as a matter of fact i just forced a static ip of 244.244.222.222 on my lappy
<nixternal> it is now the ip of my laptop...
<Jel> ok this is strange
<nixternal> the world is strange ;p
<Jel> mp3 playback is working through kaffeine
<Jel> but not amarok ?
<nixternal> go figure....i hate amarok
<Jel> i like it :(
<nixternal> i finally got it up and working...but it doesn't support daap...
<Brujah> The best musicplayer I know of!
<nixternal> i thought wmp was the bestest ;)
<Jel> brb
<Jel> maybe i need to restart x
<g-henna> hi everyone
<nixternal> well hello there g-henna
<uniq> jel, that shouldn't be neccessary.
<g-henna> i have a problem with copying files with rsync on kubuntu. right place to ask here, or switch channel?
<uniq> g-henna: right place.
<nixternal> i haven't setup rsync...and don't have experience with it...anyone else?
<h3sp4wn> g-henna: What you trying to do ?
<g-henna> ok, there is no #rsync, i'll ask here :-) -- i want to copy my whol homedir with rsync and now i have problems with german 'umlauts' in file names...  and so
<Brujah> will try wmp!
<nixternal> gahaha Brujah
<nixternal> wmp version 11 now
<nixternal> soon to dominate every desktop
<g-henna> when i copy everything with konqueror through the fish:// protocol, umlauts get preserved, but when i use rsync from the console, they are somehow mixed up
<nixternal> or is that corrupt
<g-henna> and the very odd thing is... i see umlauts on *this* computer correctly in shell and in konqueror. now i copy them with rsync to my remote machine and... when i'm logged in there with ssh, i see them correctly in the console, but looking at the same remote dir via fish:// and konqueror, i see they are bad
<h3sp4wn> g-henna: just using the normal syntax i.e something like 'sudo rsync -av /home h3sp4wn@triton:/home/h3sp4wn/'
<g-henna> h3sp4wn: exactly. -av is everything i did
<ubuntu> sorry, im a newbie to this Kubuntu. I have the live cd, but can I have the root password?
<h3sp4wn> Just run sudo -i
<nixternal> login as kubuntu...no root password on live cd
<LinuxMonkey> wassup guys
<nixternal> sup LinuxMonkey
<nixternal> my mouth is on fire
* nixternal grabs water and runs
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Or select new root shell from the file menu in konsole
<g-henna> i mean, why does fish:/ copy everything so that i can see the umlauts in every case, but rsync doesn't? is it a problem of konsole or of selected encoding or what?
<wasp_ems> i am using a laptop and i am having a problem with my mouse.i am using the pad on the laptop..when i use the up and down arrow if i press it konqueror does a search..how can i disable this?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: Or select new root shell from the session menu in konsole sorry
<g-henna> or ssh-client/server?
<LinuxMonkey> not much, trying to find the address to download flight 7 again. my pc crashed last night,,,darn windows....lol
<h3sp4wn> g-henna: both running kubuntu ?
<Jel> ok i got amarok working
<Jel> do you want to know what the issue was?
<g-henna> h3sp4wn: this laptop (copy source) kubuntu, the remote server (copy dest) debian sarge
<nixternal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<Jel> it can't play mp3's off my fat 32 drive (common space between windows and linux)
<LinuxMonkey> nixternal thanks, as u posted i just found it in my papers here
<Jel> i dont know why it cant. linux can access fat32 no worries
<nixternal> hehe
<Jel> but amarok has a heart attack
<francois> Is there a samba pro ?
<nixternal> no francois
<nixternal> just straight up samba
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<francois> I want to connect my PC to a AD domain!
<nixternal> samba pro used to be a horrible windows port back in the 90's
<nixternal> one sec francois...lemme get you a link
<LinuxMonkey> ew active directory...lol
<nixternal> i use it...only for testing
<g-henna> h3sp4wn: in konqueror, i can select 'remote charset'. if i select utf-8 there, everything still looks the same
<nixternal> and most of my clients are scared that if i ever ditch them...they won't know what to do with linux
<g-henna> with iso-88519-15, it looks at is is supposed to so
<g-henna> :-)
<francois> I want AD user to log on linux box
<RadiantFire> so I'm having this wierd thing in k-mail where all of my contacts are duplicated,  I checked my Contacts list and it only has 1 resource, however, when I try to select address, 2 resources are in the dropdown menu, and there seems to be duplication of contacts.  Does anyone know how I can change this?
<LinuxMonkey> im microsoft certified but hate it
<nixternal> hahah me too LinuxMonkey
<nixternal> got my Linux+ but companies fear it
<Jel> is there any way to get amarok to read fat32 ?
<nixternal> ccna cert and i don't ever use it
<h3sp4wn> g-henna: dpkg-reconfigure locales set them both to the same
<LinuxMonkey> AD,2000 server, 2000pro,isa, and a few others
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<uniq> g-henna: rsync simply copies the bytes, it doesn't care about charsets, so it's probably a problem with the application you're using to view the filenames.
<nixternal> mmm...tree structure
<nixternal> microsoft is stupid
<LinuxMonkey> how many times has ad crashed .,....too many times to count
<nixternal> actually...i will say...none of my servers have crashed
<nixternal> only issue i had was a radius server/ad server on one box
<nixternal> and they hated each other
<g-henna> uniq: looking at the konsole window i am looking at, i see that umlauts are converted to utf8: "Die rzte" becomes "Die \303\204rzte"
* macd thinks AD is a work of genius when implemented properly
<LinuxMonkey> yeah well they usually crashed when another admin used it.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> thats why i don't work with other admins
<macd> the problem is people think they know AD but they just know enough to mess something up
<LinuxMonkey> i kept having to fix it for them
<nixternal> this way here if something goes wrong...it is my fault
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<nixternal> which happened earlier today
<h3sp4wn> Getting something equivalent to AD working with openldap / slapd is difficult (possible ?)
<g-henna> so kubuntu uses utf-8 as locales-default, right?
<nixternal> i had a nice bind9 fart go one
<nixternal> oooh wee i wasn't payin' attention
<nixternal> committed to something i shouldn't have and lets just say...1,000 people went...WTF#@@$#@#
<LinuxMonkey> nixternal backups are the savior of any admin most of the time
<nixternal> mine was an easy fix...but for 2 minutes...when 1000 people log in to check out there email and it can't connect...oh the phones go nuts
<nixternal> i had it fixed in less then 2 minutes
<macd> h3sp4wn: it can be done and rather easily, but it cant mimic interdomain trusts and proper replication b/t say 2 forrests not in the samy heirarchy
<macd> so its not quite there yet.
<nixternal> i swear...other users hear about what happened...they don'th ave a problem...but they call acting like they do
<DrNickRiviera> i had some problems with apache, so i reinstalled it several times and now for some reason when i start adept i get the message, that the package database is already in use by another application and i wont be able to make any changes until that has been closed
<DrNickRiviera> i've rebooted my system and the problem persists
<DrNickRiviera> anyone got an idea what could be causing this?
<g-henna> h3sp4wn: do i need to reboot for locale changes to take effect? i mean, what should actually be the outcome?
<macd> DrNickRiviera: open konsole and type  'ps ax | grep adept'
<nixternal> hey francois....have you set up the linux box to connect to the domain yet?
<uniq> drnickriviera: 'fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock' will tell you what process using dpkg.
<RadiantFire> DrNickRiviera: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DrNickRiviera> i have, the only thing that comes up is the adept notifier
<francois> Nixternal:  I have install kerberos, winbind and samba client
<macd> DrNickRiviera: ok, go into /var/lib/apt/lists/  do you see a file called 'lock' ?
<uniq> drnickriviera: kill it and restart adept and make a full upgrade.
<DrNickRiviera> am just doing what RadiantFire suggested and that seems to be setting up the packages i had selected before it went wrong
<RadiantFire> I had my adept crash when I tried to install sun-java5-jdk and that was how I got it back
<francois> Nixternal: I have Kerboros ticket from my DC. I want de kde session manager with a logon to the domain!
<RadiantFire> which I noticed the DLJ notice always crashes Adept
<RadiantFire> mildly frustrating
<DrNickRiviera> hmm, the command completed but when i try starting adept the cursor just bounces for a while and nothing happens :-/
<h3sp4wn> g-henna: Just relogging in should be ok - But you can try rebooting if its not a production machine
<RadiantFire> mmm, I dunno, sometimes adept is just finicky
<wasp_ems> how do i extract bz2 files?
<DrNickRiviera> ran an atp-get update and then the adept notifier came up
<DrNickRiviera> and the adept updater is running through at the moment
<DrNickRiviera> ah, seems to be working again now :)
<macd> the adpet_updater had some problem last night, then I updates ~120 packages,  problem solved after that.
<g-henna> h3sp4wn: ok, i rebooted now and additionally set in konqueror remote charset from standard to utf-8. shows up fine everywhere now
* macd speaks of dapper not breezy
<g-henna> thanks for your help
<RadiantFire> good
<g-henna> h3sp4wn: does that have any influence on whether filenames itselves are stored as utf-8 or iso8859-15?
<h3sp4wn> g-henna: Don't know (I only use english which doesn't have many quirks)
<Paradosso> how do I upgrade to kubuntu dapper?
<DrNickRiviera> is someone here fairly familiar with apache and php?
<wasp_ems> ok fuck it as noone is helping i will ask an easy question..do u know how u can change the fonts in the konsole once u have made it transparent?
<DrNickRiviera> was working fine for me and at some point (must have installed some package to cause it, but not sure what) it started offering a download box when accessing php files
<uniq> wasp_ems: in konsole 'bunzip2 file.bz2'
<g-henna> h3sp4wn: i actually try to use ae and oe and so on instead of german umlauts (which is somehow silly... the further you get in technology, the more you have to pay attention on how to name your files...), but especially for music files, it is not quite beautiful like this
<DrNickRiviera> which i assume means that apache doesn't know where the php interpreter is, but i don't understand why it used to work
<wasp_ems> thanx uniq...
<wasp_ems> anyone know about the fonts?
<uniq> wasp_ems: and for the font, the method doesn't change when konsole is transparent. settings -> font
<g-henna> ok, bye then everyone and thx for your advices
<wasp_ems> uniq: it does not give me any option to change the colour
<nixternal> umm
<uniq> wasp_ems: ahh.. the colour.
<uniq> wasp_ems: settings -> configure konsole -> appearance -> edit your color theme.
<wasp_ems> uniq: i get an error that says that kcm_konsole.la not found in paths
<uniq> ouch.
<uniq> wasp_ems: are you on breezy? which kde version?
<wasp_ems> breezy kde 3.5.2
<g0dchild> Hi, is it possible to get xine-extracodecs on breezy?
<g0dchild> I am unable to play any music on amarok-1.4 without this pkg- and i just read on the forum that i'd be needing this package
<uniq> wasp_ems: this is a known bug with the kubuntu.org 3.5.2 breezy packages. workaround is explained in detail at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154417
<prashantk76> hi guys how i can login as a Admin in xubuntu
<Brujah> pradeepto: you have to use sudo!
<wasp_ems> uniq: ok thanx
<pradeepto> Brujah: what?
<Brujah> pradeepto: In ubuntu you do not login as root. You call the commands as user with the sudo command!
<pradeepto> Brujah: yes but why are you telling me that?
<Snake__> Brujah: wrong person ;)
<Snake__> prashantk76: everything Brujah just said to pradeepto is directed to you
<Brujah> it seems my client changed the name...
<prashantk76> oh ok
<Brujah> just typed 3 letters...
<uniq> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<prashantk76> i wanna try to copy and paste some real players plug in but ...
<pradeepto> Brujah: you scared me, really.
<pradeepto> ;)
<Brujah> pradeepto: sorry for that! :-)
<Snake__> prashantk76: just put sudo before any command to run it as root
<Snake__> (aka admin)
<pradeepto> prashantk76: whatever admin realted job you want to do, just sudo for that.
<pradeepto> Brujah: nah, j/k
<prashantk76> ok if i wanna make dir then i have to write like :- sudo mkdir xyz
<Snake__> prashantk76: correct
<pradeepto> prashantk76: well if need be yes
<prashantk76> cool thanks
<prashantk76> i dont know i am new to linux
<pradeepto> prashantk76: np
<pradeepto> prashantk76: your name's Prashant?
<prashantk76> thanks pradeepto
<uniq> g0dchild: for info on restricted formats you can read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<prashantk76> yeah i am prashant
<pradeepto> interesting?
<pradeepto> And you are from
<prashantk76> germany
<prashantk76> and u
<Snake__> Wrap it up or take it to #kubuntu-offtopic please..
<pradeepto> Mumbai, India.
<Snake__> Or a /msg
<pradeepto> Snake__: yup , sorry.
<g0dchild> uniq, i figured that out and tried installing 'xine-extracodecs'
<g0dchild> but cant find that in repository
<prashantk76> cool where in mumbai
<crimsun> g0dchild: it's libxine-extracodecs.
<Snake__> crimsun: I think hes on breezy trying to run amarok 1.4
<g0dchild> oh yes- my bad...thats the one
<pradeepto> prashantk76: check /msg please.
<g0dchild> its not there...i am using breezy- havent upgraded yet
<Snake__> g0dchild: im not sure if that package is in breezy
<g0dchild> Snake__, bingo...i suppose that wont work, right?
<crimsun> Snake__: err, did he compile it himself? afaik, Riddell didn't compile 1.4 packages for breezy.
<Snake__> crimsun: he didnt
<Snake__> g0dchild: where did you get 1.4?
<g0dchild> crimsun, found som bleeding repos- from source-o-matic which provided 1.4
<crimsun> err, which repo?
<crimsun> apt-cache policy amarok
<g0dchild> lemme check...
<prashantk76> sorry pradeep it says i am not registered here
<Snake__> crimsun: probly...whats that dudes name.. he makes all the packages that shouldnt be here
<g0dchild>       500 http://archive.czessi.net breezy/main Packages
<pradeepto> prashantk76: ok, just join #kde-in please.
<visik7> how many updates are there from flight 7 to current ?
<Snake__> czessi that it
<g0dchild> heh
<g0dchild> is he the bad guy then?
<Snake__> visik7: not to many, probly about 100 mb worth (if that)
<crimsun> g0dchild: you'd still need libxine-extracodecs backported.
<Snake__> g0dchild: not exactly, but breezy repos dont hold files to run 1.4
<visik7> Snake__: I supose no other flight cd will be out before June 1st
<jorugar1> Hola buenas tardes/noches a todos
<Snake__> visik7: I believe 8 was just released, but ill assume thats the last one
<Snake__> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jorugar1> con que comando puedo saber la version de kubuntu que tengo?
<g0dchild> crimsun, alright- thanks for the tip then...i'll see if i can find it somewhere- or better yet, i am just as well off upgrading to dapper
<crimsun> g0dchild: it's better to just dist-upgrade to dapper imo. Make sure you remove all those backports first.
<jorugar1> sorry, i'm spanish guy. How I can know what kubuntu version I'm running
<jorugar1> ?
<g0dchild> are there any guides pointing to the dapper upgrade?
<g0dchild> just in case.
<h3sp4wn> lorugar1 :cat /etc/lsb-release
<Brujah> Jorkar: muy facil! solamente hay 2 possibilidades. breezy o dapper. tienes que ver la liste de los archivos en el adept
<jorugar1> I think is breezy. Thanks
<Snake__> g0dchild: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<Snake__> g0dchild: replace "gksudo" with "kdesu" when you type in that command
<jorugar1> And how I can go to dapper from breezy? (sorry, my english language is not good)
<g0dchild> will do...
<Brujah> jorugar1: Replace all breezy to dapper in the list
<Snake__> g0dchild: youll also need these:
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake__> g0dchild: replace your breezy sources with the dapper ones
<Samuli^> g0dchild, sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Snake__> Samuli^: not a good idea if he has non-offical sources. dont you think?
<g0dchild> thanks- Samuli^ makes life a lot easier :D
<g0dchild> Snake__, i can remove the backports manually
<g0dchild> ...if it isnt going to create further probs
<Snake__> nope
<g0dchild> sed: -e expression #1, char 15: unterminated `s' command
<Samuli^> Snake__, No, I don't think. It's good if they're not enabled when upgrading.
<Snake__> "The bandwidth of the main Ubuntu server is not infinite. " Pshhh could have fooled me
<Samuli^> g0dchild, oh sorry. 's/breezy/dapper/'
<theine> Does anyone know how to use the latex plugin in kopete? It somehow doesn't work on my Dapper machine
<g0dchild> no probs :D
<theine> Nevermind...
<allee> anyone using digikam?
<theine> I figured it out
<Samuli^> In one command whole thing is sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kronoz> allee, just ask your question
<Samuli^> I should write that down and just paste around.
<allee> kronoz: when you plugin you camera and select digikam in the media selection dialog.  Does digikam work as expected for you?
<Brujah> allee: sure. works fine!
<allee> Brujah: same question to you ask for kronoz
<NewToKubuntu> how do i run a console application using Monodevelop from the Konsole?
<Brujah> allee: yes. I have to turn the camera on before starting it. but if i do it works fine!
* allee ponders removing digikam from media selector dialog :(
<allee> Brujah: camera download dialog comes up for you?
<Brujah> allee: yes! I get small versions of the pictures stored in my camera.
<kronoz> if the camera has an sd card i reccomend removing it and copying the pictues on to the pc from that then putting it back in the camera
<allee> Brujah, kronoz: when a gphoto ro USB storage camera is inserted.  Do you get an 'media action dialog'?
<Brujah> allee: i have a canon camera. which gets detected automatically. No clue about anything else
<allee> Brujah: what do you mean with detected automaticly?
<Brujah> allee: In the "add camera" dialog
<allee> Brujah: ah, damn!  So you get no 'media selector dialog' when you connect camera.  Ditto here :(
<allee> Brujah, kronoz: btw. you both run dapper, didn't you?
<Brujah> allee: of course :-)
<kronoz> allee, yeah
<allee> Brujah, kronoz and when you connect camera to PC you get no 'media selector dialog'?
<kronoz> allee, 've never tried, i was just saying to ask your question instead of asking to ask
<Brujah> allee: yes I got it. But I said I do not want to see it anymore!
<allee> kronoz: care to try? :)
<allee> Brujah: ah, okay
<carverk> What would make an application not show in the Menu?
<carverk> Or katapult?
<NthDegree> hey has anyone got any tips for setting up an optimised KDE environment?
<racookier> where are the default http directory of apache2?
<allee> carverk: where a hidden attribute that can be used to hide it from k-menu
<allee> racookier: default dir: /var/www
<racookier> thanks
<racookier> and the httpd.conf?
<allee> racookier: default dirs you set in files in /etc/apache2/{available,enabled}-sites/
<carverk> DaSkreech: Hi!!
<Sythen> Hey
<racookier> thanks allee
<racookier> will try
<allee> racookier: /etc/apache/sites-available/default
<Sythen> I have a problem, I cannot get Kubuntu to install. Ubuntu installs (with a problem or two..) but Kubuntu gives this error: "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/debootstrap.log for the details"
<allee> sites-enabled like to http.conf-like files in sites-available/
<NthDegree> Sythen try installing ubuntu-server then installing KDE from aptitude
<NthDegree> tis' what i'm gonna do in half an hour to sort out the perfect KDE environment
<Sythen> ya mean apt :P aptitude isnt in server though, is it, because it is a guiapp, right?
<NthDegree> nope
<NthDegree> aptitude is text based
<Sythen> hmm
<Sythen> whats the gui based thing?
<NthDegree> adept is the KDE package manger
<NthDegree> or Kynaptic (Synaptic for GNOME)
<Sythen> okay
<Sythen> hmm
* Sythen doesnt use aptitude
<NthDegree> it's easy to use
<NthDegree> it loads like a gui app but text based
<Sythen> ill stick with apt-get install
<NthDegree> that'll do it
<NthDegree> just install the base system with ubuntu-server
<Sythen> okay
<Sythen> ill try that
<NthDegree> then apt-get install KDE should work
<Sythen> is it kde or kde-desktop?
<NthDegree> kde should do it
<Sythen> i dunno
<racookier> thanks allee
<racookier> and the smb.conf default file?
<javier> the official metapackage is kubuntu-desktop
<allee> racookier: n.p.
<racookier> i tring to use swat, but i cant
<Sythen> my problem might be with gnome, because the whole computer freezes when gnome is loading. hopefully it doesnt happen with KDE <kde wub>
<javier> that will install the default kubuntu desktop (kde with tweaks)
<Sythen> javier thanks
<NthDegree> bad idea lol
<allee> racookier: try: locate smb.conf
<NthDegree> ubuntu was made for gnome, hence why I want to mod mine from the ground up
* allee never used swat
<Sythen> NthDegree yeah I know
<Sythen> but off to serverize my buntu
<evildeath> 216 people how use linux wow nice
<kronoz> how do i do recursive tar?
<evildeath> or kubuntu :D
<racookier> how to acces swat (samba) http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:901 dont work
<kronoz> evildeath, the linux-counter is at 400 odd thousand
<kronoz> and that just desktop users who want to register
<NthDegree> i don't use kubuntu, i'm using windows till ubuntu-server gets it's ass redownloaded
<NthDegree> debian messed me up :(
<kronoz> NthDegree, how?
<evildeath> ok ok ok
<NthDegree> no KDE on AMD64 copy
<NthDegree> well over half of it is broken
<kronoz> NthDegree, debian-kde?
<NthDegree> nope
<NthDegree> normal debian, base only install
<kronoz> NthDegree, etch has amd64, and so does sarge i think
<NthDegree> i know
<kronoz> oh.. i see now
<NthDegree> tried one of them
<kronoz> sorry i though you meant no kde or amd64 support
<kronoz> s/though/thought
<NthDegree> and i tried apt-getting kde no luck and none on aptitude either
<NthDegree> i'll be customising my stuff and quite possibly using redhat for GNOME as it seems to be better built for RH
<kronoz> yum will make you hate it though
<NthDegree> tell me about it lol
<NthDegree> SuSE was cr@p for me, kept crashing 24/7
<NthDegree> FC4 was unstable
<kronoz> SuSE is ok imo
<NthDegree> not for me
<NthDegree> kde and gnome both had random lockups 24/7
<NthDegree> where not even the mouse pointer moved
<kronoz> NthDegree, with an nvidia card?
<noteventime> 10.1 is supposed to be kickass :)
<NthDegree> yes nvidia lol
<macd> yast is impressive
<NthDegree> :|
<NthDegree> u stoned?
<kronoz> NthDegree, theres a xorg error which causes that
<kronoz> NthDegree, i used to get it alot on gentoo, really annoying
<NthDegree> well it doesn't have that problem with ubuntu
<macd> if I was it wouldnt matter....yast is about as good as it gets for hardware detection
<NthDegree> only SuSE had that problem
<kronoz> 10.1 is a bit rough imo, new package management with rug and zenworks linux management (zmd)
<kronoz> + transition to gnome loads of other changes
<Bazzi> bad decision by suse to switch to gnome IMO :(
<RadiantFire> I wonder why they did it
<nixternal> bad decision by suse to sell to novell imo ;)
<Bazzi> yeah :/ novell is crap if you ask me
<RadiantFire> SuSe was my first distro
<RadiantFire> 8.2 I think
<RadiantFire> or something like that
<RadiantFire> ahh, memories
<nixternal> suse was my 3rd distro...and longest running distro
<racookier> how to install samba under kubuntu 5.10???
<nixternal> i did suse from 5 point something to novell
<RadiantFire> SaX is a great tool though
<racookier> because in the samba properties window a cant see the "Administrator Mode" Button
<nixternal> i remember testing yast2
<Bazzi> my first dist was debian (through ssh on a server at that time, but nevertheless...)
<Bazzi> so somehow I stuck to debian :/
<RadiantFire> I tried Debian, I couldn't get it to load anything newer than a 2.2 kernel on the install without freezing, so I gave up
<Bazzi> yeah after my server experience I tried fedora core 1 or 2 on my desktop
<Bazzi> it was a disaster
<Bazzi> I stumbled upon ubuntu along the way
<Bazzi> 4.10+5.04 were not quite ready IMO
<Bazzi> but after trying dapper now I'll finally do the switch from win
<RadiantFire> I installed 5.10 Kubuntu, coming from Gentoo
<RadiantFire> I'm still enjoying it immensly
<Bazzi> yeah I tried gentoo as well, too much work :/
* Bazzi is lazy
<RadiantFire> the reason I switched was I was getting a laptop and Gentoo is a nightmare to configure networking at runtime
<racookier> how to install swat under kubuntu 5.10???
<macd> not to mention a 24hr install process, what a joke.
<uros> how do i go about finding the package id3info if it is not in the repositories (i have universe/multiverse enabled)
<RadiantFire> macd: I've had a Gentoo install up and running in 1:29
<macd> yeah with nothing but a base system
<RadiantFire> Stage3 is your friend
<NthDegree> hahah
<Bazzi> using binary packages is just half the fun though
<RadiantFire> no, fully functional environment
<NthDegree> gentoo doesn't work for me
<RadiantFire> I used the GRPs
<macd> yeah thats not "gentoolike"
<macd> those wierdos
<RadiantFire> macd, it is if you recompile afterwards :)
<NthDegree> I prefer hacking ubuntu
<macd> if my system didnt compile it with USE flags its not optimized
<macd> blah blah blah
<RadiantFire> there are alot of nutjobs
<macd> they can keep thier 1000th of a second
<NthDegree> more than that macd
<RadiantFire> compiling architecture is a noticable difference
<NthDegree> gentoo is very fast if it supports your hardware
<macd> and the rice comes out....
<RadiantFire> I only changed CFLAGS on a few packages though
<NthDegree> and it makes for a better KDE distro than any other right now
<RadiantFire> like Blender
<Bazzi> NthDegree: dapper runs more stable for me than gentoo ran
<RadiantFire> macd: there is also the sexiness of having multiple KDE versions installed in parallel :)
<macd> balh
<NthDegree> bazzi: ever tried hacking kubuntu to improve it's KDEness
<RadiantFire> lol, I know, completely useless, but f un
<RadiantFire> KDEness?
<Bazzi> NthDegree: yes, once, and failed :/
<NthDegree> i'm installing ubuntu-server then adding KDE
<NthDegree> i want to hack @ mine
<Bazzi> I won't give up so easily, though :)
<crum> I just want to learn how to use mine
<macd> theres not that much difference from ubuntu-server+ kde and kubuntu
<macd> its all the meta packages, you might have a slightly cleaner install
<macd> I dont think it would run any better...
<NthDegree> i think it would
<macd> I tried it once for reference, breezy.
<NthDegree> which is why I am doing it in 5 mins
<Bazzi> btw, is there any way to boost boot time on kubuntu?
<macd> Nth you going to use kde 3.5 ?
<Bazzi> starts slow as crap
<RadiantFire> Bazzi, turn off servics you are not using
<macd> Bazzi: turn of services not needed.
<NthDegree> macd i'm gonna use the KDE in the official repos for now
<macd> disabling the ntp time sync is a HUGE help
<macd> NthDegree: yeah I was but moved to deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<RadiantFire> don't use 3.5.1
<Bazzi> there are not many services I dont use
<RadiantFire> use 3.5.2 if you can get at it
<macd> Its fine.....
<Bazzi> I couldn't name one
<RadiantFire> I had all sorts of problems with 3.5.1
<RadiantFire> all the lil konq-addons were busted
<NthDegree> i'm using dapper
<RadiantFire> oh
<RadiantFire> nm then
<macd> works for me just fine, Im on dapper now....
<macd> but I still run that kde repo
<Bazzi> I heard of some parallel booting/starting of some services, is that possible? w/ init-ng or something.
<RadiantFire> yeah, it works on dapper, but not so good in breezy
<RadiantFire> Bazzi, yes, initng, but it is still highly experimental
<RadiantFire> Bazzi: don't break your system...
<NthDegree> i am going to constantly get sources and upgrade KDE as needed
<Bazzi> I don't mind right now
<Bazzi> I'm in testing and evaluation period
<macd> NthDegree: that kinda defeats the purpose for me :P
<Bazzi> and will cleanly reinstall the system once dapper final is out
<RadiantFire> Bazzi: does your sy stem take a long time to complete a step, or is it just slow
<macd> I just want to work, not spend my time doing that, but to each thier own
<RadiantFire> because my startup was probably about 30% improved from Breezy
<Bazzi> RadiantFire: overall loading, nothing special
<NthDegree> I am also gonna remove the ubuntu graphical bootup
<NthDegree> and change the looks etc.
<macd> theres also some experimentation usinga  single xml file for configuration in kubuntu replacing all of /etc...
<h3sp4wn> NthDegree: If you want to do that why not just run debian unstable ?
<NthDegree> i only want ubuntu for it's brilliance :D so i can hack it to my will
<macd> but youve undone it all then
<NthDegree> debian unstable has no AMD64 KDE
<RadiantFire> macd: that seems like a silly idea, great way to get full corrupted systems from 1 mistake
<h3sp4wn> NthDegree: http://amd64.debian.net or kanotix
<NthDegree> I buggered kanotix in 1 hour it was so crap
<NthDegree> and i did try debian amd64
<NthDegree> KDE was broken - half of it's dependencies weren't htere
<h3sp4wn> I have been using it from the laptop I am on perfectly for a few days
<linuxmonkey> wassup I'm back
<NthDegree> try apt-get update then apt-get upgrade :P
<macd> RadiantFire: well silly has been working for me for 8 years of debian
<NthDegree> then try and tell me the same thing about kanotix
<macd> ohh wrong reply
<macd> heh
<h3sp4wn> That would just upgrade me to sid
<NthDegree> brb ubuntu hax0ring time
<macd> RadiantFire:  it just makes configuration very easy sort of like a windows registry <insert shudder here/>
<RadiantFire> oh well
<RadiantFire> as long as there are comments
<macd> yeah and everytings in plan text
<RadiantFire> registry is the most difficult thing to change ever
<RadiantFire> I just have visions of a broken system from someone trying to manually edit it and losing a closing brace
<macd> its just xml, so imagine the possibilities of handling that b/t differetn distros
<RadiantFire> then again, I try not to edit conf files by hand anymore,  I have a tendency to break things when I try
<macd> hehe
<macd> Im from the days when a GUI was only a dream in xerox's r&d dept, I feel pretty at home at console
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in a minute in #ubuntu-meeting
* apokryphos posts in -offtopic
<RadiantFire> macd: as do I, from 2 years of using Gentoo
<RadiantFire> but I had a nasty insident where I tried to edit my udev rules by hand
<macd> maybee not the best idea :P
<RadiantFire> hey, in the end I was successful, but having your system unable to create devices is not the best state
<macd> indeed
<h3sp4wn> If you are going to edit anything I usually start from scratch if I can or from the default upstream configuration - Its very difficult to work out what is going on with the complex way packages are setup in ubuntu - And the documentation is alot less complete usually
<RadiantFire> this was in Gentoo
<RadiantFire> afaik Gentoo has the best documentation ever
<RadiantFire> some might argue too much
<h3sp4wn> I think freebsd's documentation is more complete / easier to navigate
<RadiantFire> I'll be happy if they ever get hal working on FreeBSD
<LeeJunFan> RadiantFire: didn't hal come from freebsd?
<RadiantFire> I read an article that they are attempting to port it to FreeBSD
<RadiantFire> so the different volume managers will work
<racookier> how to install SWAT (samba) under kubuntu 5.10?
<Bazzi> hmmm initng indeed seems still to be a pain
<wasp_ems> ok i need help with two things..firstly is there a way that i can have an icon in my taskbar that shows me when i am connected to the internet and the second is that when i use my mouse on the laptop and i scroll up or down with the wheel, if i press on it it starts searching..can that be disabled?
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: breezy or dappeR?
<wasp_ems> Hobbsee: breezy
<Hobbsee> !info knemo
<ubotu> knemo: (network interfaces monitor for KDEs systray), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.3.1-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 171 kB, Installed size: 808 kB
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<allee> knemo problem?
<racookier> anybody knows how to install SWAT (samba) under kubuntu 5.10?
<Hobbsee> allee: no, wasp_ems is looking for a taskbar app to display net connectoin, ie, knemo
<Hobbsee> !swat
<ubotu> swat is, like, totally, Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<h3sp4wn> racookier: swat doesn't work properly without the root account enabled
<allee> Hobbsee: good suggestion ;)
* Hobbsee is still asleep!
<h3sp4wn> racookier: It also needs inetd to be running / installed
<wasp_ems> i will be gone for 5 minutes..can u think about them and send me a private message please?
<racookier> how to install swat (samba) under kubuntu 5.10??
<Hobbsee> !tell racookier about swat
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: i only know of knemo, you may find more by searching in adept
<racookier> adept install samba (but dont install swat)
<visik7> racookier: samba doesn't depend on swat
<h3sp4wn> racooker: sudo aptitude install swat inetd then /etc/init.d/inetd reload - it should be listening on port 901 (http://127.0.0.1:901) Then try logging in (However I believe that in order to the configuration properly you need to set a password for root)
<wasp_ems> Hobbsee: so i should just install knemo?
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: i think so, i'm not sure what the configuration files for it are like in breezy though
* Hobbsee is still half asleep
<wasp_ems> Hobbsee: ok thanx
<g0dchild> Is there a way to get a scrnshot of a text terminal?
<wasp_ems> so what exactly does sudo apt-get -f install do?
<g0dchild> I hope i described that properly- am talking about a text-console.
<g0dchild> --fix-broken
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<HymnToLife> g0dchild> if you want to record the output of a command, add > filename.txt at the end
<g0dchild> i havent seen it do anythin  useful if you mess ur system up real bad though
<g0dchild> HymnToLife, no, its ok, i know how to echo out the output of a command to a file...i was just checking whether if there're any programs that does exactly what i described...taking a scrot and saving it to an image file
<HymnToLife> I don't think there is
<g0dchild> thanks though...i guess i am ruling out the possibilities here
<HymnToLife> and anyway I don't think it would be much useful
<g0dchild> no it isnt. for the sake of didactics, if you will.
<linuxmonkey> any know how to get mp3 working in dapper
<linuxmonkey> im reading the restrictedformat on the wiki and no help
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<g0dchild> linuxmonkey, am still downloading :) will have to wait and see :)
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: install libxine-extracodecs
<HymnToLife> g0dchild> oh yeah I see, fur such things I run my Linux in a VM on windows
<linuxmonkey> cool thanks
<linuxmonkey> some reason i read over the note
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> i think the wiki needs to be more K specific :)
<wasp_ems> Hobbsee: after i install knemo where do i go to set it up?
<Hobbsee> allee:  *poke* - how to set up knemo
<wasp_ems> :S
<RadiantFire> knemo installs a kcontrol module
<racookier> aptitude install swat... do nothing
<allee> Hobbsee: tonio fixed default setup.
<Hobbsee> allee: even in breezy?
<allee> Hobbsee: oh, breezy, well...
<allee> afaik when knemo starts up first time one get's asked to configure it.
<linuxmonkey> hobbsee didnt work
<linuxmonkey> its saying No candidate version found for libxine-extracodecs
<h3sp4wn> racookier: Have you installed inetd and swat ?
<Hobbsee> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: got multiverse enabled?
<linuxmonkey> yessir
<linuxmonkey> i enabled the from adept
<linuxmonkey> them*
<wasp_ems> if i click on local network browsing in kcontrol i get an error the module cannot be found..know why?
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: i fixed it , should work this time
<linuxmonkey> I had enabled the wrong multiverse
<koolguynet> this may seem like a dumb question, but why isn't amarok 1.4 listed in Adept, do I have to manually get it?
<Hobbsee> !amarok1.4
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> koolguynet: see topic
<goldenear> koolguynet: check www.kubuntu.org
<linuxmonkey> lol
<racookier> apt-get install swat  - dont work - E: cant find package swat
<wasp_ems> anyone know why local network browsing has that problem?
<h3sp4wn> koolguynet: add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main to /etc/apt/sources.list (Only on dapper)
<h3sp4wn> racookier: Do you have universe enabled ?
<koolguynet> thx
<klerfayt> why should I have services like raid and lvm starting at boot?
<racookier> yes
<h3sp4wn> klerfayt: install sysv-rc-conf if you know what you are doing
<koolguynet> h3sp4wtn, thanks!  That worked
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: there's a howto on ubuntu forums for that
<wasp_ems> can i upgrade only my konsole to dapper?
<salty> #kubuntu-de
<h3sp4wn> wasp_ems: I don't understand what you mean
<CutieCoder> Oi ;)
<wasp_ems> well i dont want to upgrade fully to dapper..but because i can a problem with my konsole that can only be fixed if upgraded to dapper i was wondering if it is possible
<racookier> i need swat (how to install)
<desig007> hello everyone?
<h3sp4wn> wasp_ems: Are you using kde 3.52 ? (Help about kde)
<wasp_ems> yes
<desig007> i need help INSTALLING kubuntu!
<klerfayt> let's say I enabled universe&multiverse and decided to install msttcorefonts - do I have to run something else after installing them or just restart x?
<h3sp4wn> wasp_ems: There is not much you can do without fully upgrading to dapper
<CutieCoder> desig007: start by reading the manual ;)
<desig007> i need help INSTALLING kubuntu!
<soulcollector> is there anyone here familiar with RM Networks?
<wasp_ems> h3sp4wn: ok thanx
<desig007> i did
<desig007> i seem to be having the same problem that a lot of other people have hand
<desig007> had
<CutieCoder> soulcollector: somewhat
<wasp_ems> anyway good night all and thanx for the help
<desig007> it gets to "Starting partitioner" 52%
<desig007> and stops
<desig007> anyone?
<h3sp4wn> Are you using the latest daily build ?
<desig007> no 5.10
<desig007> currently on mandriva 2006
<desig007> wanna leave it behind
<CutieCoder> soulcollector: don't /msg me, talk in the channel
<soulcollector> soz, dnt use irc much
<desig007> i could really use help =(
<soulcollector> cutiecoder im trying to integrate a kubuntu box into a CC3 network..
<desig007> i really wanna see what the fuss is about kubuntu
<CutieCoder> soulcollector: ok, good for you... now did you have a question?
<soulcollector> CutieCoder: yeh, i have looked at some of the online FAQs and just need a bit of a push in the right direction
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: like determining which of the servers is the domain controller, etc.
<desig007> hello?
<soulcollector> brb
<soulcollector> back
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: and what adds to the confusion is the number of file servers there are (there are different ones for different year groups)
<klerfayt> very strange I can suspend to ram with nvidia drivers but not with nv
<CutieCoder> soulcollector: are you setting this for home or work?
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: school.
<CutieCoder> University?
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: nah, secondary
<CutieCoder> soulcollector: Quebec?
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: eh??
<CutieCoder> errrm
<CutieCoder> wrong window ;)
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: fair enuf. lol
<CutieCoder> Well, ask your system administrator... he should have enough clue as to which server you should connect and which file server / print server you have the right to use
<Prak> nixternal, are you there?
<nixternal> i heard my name being called
<nixternal> how you doing Prak?
<Prak> just starting up linux again
<Obst> hi
<nixternal> alrighty....still having the same problem ey
<Obst> is dapper stable ranked?
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: thats the thing, he knows we wanna do it and gave us the ok.. hes just not v helpful. he didnt even know what wireless network we ran.
<soulcollector> (unrelated, but meh)
<Prak> yes
<Prak> having the same problem for a long time
<nixternal> well...lets try and get this fixed
<Prak> ok
<Prak> last time we're at configuring the static ip
<Prak> i think
<nixternal> ok...you got that configured right?
<nixternal> i had it in the pastebin for you to look over
<nixternal> your /etc/network/interfaces should have looked similar to the following
<nixternal> auto eth0
<nixternal> iface eth0 inet static
<nixternal> address 192.168.0.100
<nixternal> gateway 192.168.0.1
<nixternal> netmask 255.255.255.0
<nixternal> that should be below the lo config...
<Prak> for the address, is it whatever my router's ip address relative to the rest of the web?
<nixternal> no...your router's ip address is the gateway
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> the address is one that is on the same subnet...for instance 192.168.0.100 or .101 or .102....etc
<Prak> not below mapping hotplug?
<nixternal> mapping hotplug?
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: ill try and push him for some info and follow the online guides the best i can.
<Prak> i'll type out mine and send it to you
<Prak> how should i do it?
<soulcollector> cutiecoder: i got other things to worry about atm neway - IT exams tomorrow :|
<nixternal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<nixternal> you can use that...once you post...copy and paste the ip
<nixternal> url rather
<nixternal> it will look like http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/731569 <---but the number will be different
<linuxmonkey> anyone have any issues playing music from a shared samba drive?
<h3sp4wn> linuxmonkey: What type of a shared samba drive ? from linux / samba ?
<linuxmonkey> is there a way to play music through a shared samba drive thats protected with password. its on another linux box that I use as a file server
<nixternal> pastebin.com is horribly slow
<HymnToLife> linuxmonkey> I suggest using NFS instead of Samba
<linuxmonkey> HymnToLife: only 1 problem with that
<linuxmonkey> i got a windows system that uses it constantly
<nixternal> mt-daapd
<nixternal> ;D
<nixternal> my fav
<nixternal> Prak: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/732047    <--your /etc/network/interfaces should look like that
<linuxmonkey> is there a way to use NFS with windows so that it can write to the linux file server and read from it just like a share, or should I just run both NFS and samba
<nixternal> you got it
<nixternal> i fear talkin' to windows
<Prak> nixternal, i'm posting the stuff onto pastebin right now
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> it should take a good week ;)
<nixternal> xubuntu on my old ass laptop is decent
<nixternal> i just need to install the kubuntu-desktop and it will be the bomb
<linuxmonkey> now the debate starts should I upgrade amarok
* nixternal gets out of that debate cuz he doesn't like amarok
<linuxmonkey> what do u like?
<nixternal> my iPod ;)
<linuxmonkey> except the sexy strippers in toronto
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> shhh...my wife is near by
<nixternal> ./clear
<nixternal> ;D
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<linuxmonkey> hehehe
<nixternal> i use the whole mt-daapd thing...until someone can show me a better setup
<nixternal> i can access it with every machine in the house w/o issue
<nixternal> iTunes sees my daap server as soon as it starts up...and on my linux box i use rythmbox and banshee
<nixternal> i haven't figured which i like better
<linuxmonkey> yeah but keep in mind i got a windows box too :(
<nixternal> ya...i have 4 win boxes
<nixternal> 3 winxp and 1 win2k
<nixternal> 3 upstairs...one downstairs
<nixternal> i have 4 linux boxes
<linuxmonkey> so windows recognises the mt-daapd
<nixternal> 2 servers....1 laptop and 1 desktop
<nixternal> ya...iTunes sees it as soon as it opens
<linuxmonkey> itunes..lol
<nixternal> i love itunes
<nixternal> itunes owns
<nixternal> it is freakin' garbage too
<linuxmonkey> i dont have my ipod yet
<Prak> is pastebin slow right now?
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> proprietary crap
<nixternal> you don't need an ipod for itunes
<linuxmonkey> prak yes
<Monketh> Ipod?  And you call yourself "linuxmonkey?"
<nixternal> you can dl itunes from apple...freeby
<linuxmonkey> i got a tatoo of tus on my shoulder
<linuxmonkey> tux
<nixternal> who is tus
<Prak> ok
<klerfayt> linuxmonkey: real tattoo?
<linuxmonkey> nixternal: i meant tux
<linuxmonkey> and yes its a real tatoo
<Monketh> That's pretty crazy.
<Monketh> Anywho, I'd go for a COWON iAudio X5, it's OS agnostic and supports OGG, mp3, FLAC, etc.
<Monketh> It's also cheaper than some ipod models...
<linuxmonkey> yeah well the ipod was free for me
<klerfayt> linuxmonkey: can you show us that tattoo?
<luksan> why does Kubuntu require a restart for new applications to appear in the KMenu?
<nixternal> i got my ipod for christmas
<nixternal> otherwise i wouldn't have one either
<Monketh> luksan: *shrug*  Universally, or have tried logging in then loggin out.
<Monketh> Oh!
<linuxmonkey> ok klerfayt , gimme a sec i'll put em on my site if they havent shut it down
<luksan> Monketh: yeah, that's what i meant by restart
<luksan> Monketh: but no other distro requires it
<Monketh> Nice to see another kubuntu user, btw.
<luksan> Monketh: maybe i need to install FAM
<nixternal> there is a 512mb mp3 player/usb flash drive at fry's electronics...if i had the need for a portable mp3 player...that would be the one i would get...it costs $39 and it sounded great
<Prak> i've posted my information on pastebin with the router stuff
<Monketh> I dunno, that's interesting.
<Prak> i can't figure out which one is which
<nixternal> ok...look up top...you will see a # in the url
<nixternal> what is that number?
<Prak> 732064
<nixternal> loadin' now
<nixternal> give me 2 days
<nixternal> ;D
<nixternal> the pastebin is a great idea...especially for a channel like this...but it is way to slow
<nixternal> i think it is time to find another option
* nixternal researches
<luksan> Monketh: i got tired of Gentoo packages not building
<Monketh> : D
<nixternal> omg prak
<nixternal> are you kidding me?
<nixternal> that is really the interfaces file?
<Prak> what interfaces file?
<Prak> the top is the interfaces file
<luksan> Monketh: gentoo was nice for like the first 6 months of its existence when it was up to date
<nixternal> no wonder it didn't work
<Monketh> luk: I'm just a newbie, an artist and not a hardcore techie.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> i see
<nixternal> whew...i was about to say
<Prak> i just put two files in one
<luksan> Monketh: good, Linux needs more artists
<Prak> one is my interfaces file
<nixternal> alrighty
<Prak> the one is my router settings
<Prak> b/c i can't figure out which ip is which ip
<Prak> there are too many ips
<klerfayt> linuxmonkey: second is over now show me your tattoo
<nixternal> there are a lot of um
<Monketh> luksan: So, after going through a few hassling distros either due to errors or my own incompentence or both, I landed here.  good stuff.  :)
<nixternal> i will paste a brand new one for you...that you can copy and paste using kate
<Prak> ok
<Monketh> Aside from that, I started out creating my work in GIMP, so there are few OS-App transfer issues.
<luksan> Monketh: for me it's the package management system that makes or brakes the distro
<luksan> Monketh: everything else is pretty much the same
<luksan> Monketh: distros are overrated
<Monketh> luksan: Well, mandriva's package management was good, but there were too many bugs. :P
<nixternal> Prak: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/732070
<luksan> Monketh: last time i used Mandriva was before it was Mandriva
<nixternal> use that Prak...but clear out your current file
<Prak> ok
<linuxmonkey> picture of me and my tatoo of tux http://photos.yahoo.com/terryrj@rogers.com
<nixternal> you can use kate if it is easier for you too
<nixternal> that just flat out pwns
<nixternal> im goin' to get my tux on my forhead
<nixternal> and the kubuntu logo on my chest
<nixternal> it will be the worlds smallest kubuntu logo ;)
<Monketh> luksan: Heh, maybe a good call.  It looked -really- nice though.  Thoroughly modern and such.  Plus that nifty control panel.
<linuxmonkey> u can still see some of the redness in it on the pic, now the red is gone it looks awsome
<Monketh> nixternal: You're crazy too.
<nixternal> haha
<linuxmonkey> klerfayt: check it out dude
<nixternal> i am gonna get that tux tat when he has the flyswatter trying to get the gay msn butterfly
<klerfayt> linuxmonkey: you should have done it a little lower
<nixternal> i love that picture
<linuxmonkey> nah im getting stuff added to it
<klerfayt> linuxmonkey: what's next?
<godlkwrth> i'm getting the minix mascot on my arm, the little badger
<nixternal> i have quite a few tats...but i need one or two removed
<nixternal> lol
<luksan> Monketh: i never liked the ultra-bright crystal icons. especially that star thing
<nixternal> don't drink and tat
<linuxmonkey> next is a tribal dragon on the other arm
<linuxmonkey> and after that a globe so that tux can sit on there
<nixternal> haha
<Monketh> luksan: I did! :P  But now I've got a much more subdued theme going on.  I change my look every 2 months or so though.
<nixternal> ya...cuz he is gonna get tired of just hangin' on the bicep
<nixternal> he needs something to sit on ;)
<luksan> Monketh: to each his own
<linuxmonkey> not only that but because he pwns the world
<nixternal> haha..i bet Prak is still waiting for pastebin to load
<linuxmonkey> isnt there another site like pastebin
<Monketh> luksan: Yup.  Hijacked a couple of icon packs and made them into one. :D
* xtacocorex is away: dinner - lasagna
<nixternal> i haven't looked yet...but i will as soon as i get Prak's issue fixed
<nixternal> the way we have been going...it might have been quicker to dl dapper and install
<luksan> Monketh: i've been thinking of doing that for a long time. i even considered making a program that would let you visual create a new icon theme from multiple existing ones
<nixternal> i need a good icon theme
<nixternal> oh...speaking of themese...riddle me this
<luksan> i find Crystal GT is a good compromise, but some of its icons are still too bright for me
<klerfayt> best icons are gnome's default icons
<Prak> still can't go on the internet
<nixternal> how come i cannot change my kdm themes on dapper???  i installed the entire kdm package...well kde-kdm-themes
<nixternal> i have no idea where in the hell it went
<luksan> i don't like my destkop feeling like a nursery school
<luksan> klerfayt: blasphemer! ;-0
<Monketh> luksan: I'll see if I can did up and link which ones I used...
<Prak> nvm
<nixternal> who is gnome?  how come i haven't seen him in here?  he needs to check out KDE
<nixternal> ;D
<Prak> something went wrong with my file
<nixternal> prak
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> is it working?
<Prak> i forgot to delete some stuff
<nixternal> ohh..well delete
<Prak> we'll have to find out
<nixternal> use kate
<nixternal> graphical text editor
<Prak> on windows laptop right now
<Prak> the linux box is the other box
<nixternal> like a supercharged notepad
<klerfayt> using windows yesterday made me feel somehow retarded
<Prak> can't connect to the internet
<nixternal> did you edit the file completely?
<nixternal> get rid of all the hotplug stuff and what not
<nixternal> sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<nixternal> ctrl+a delete or backspace
<nixternal> then copy and paste from the bin...or type it in
<Prak> can't use kate
<Prak> can i use nano
<nixternal> sure
<Prak> that's what i did
<nixternal> jus delete everything first
<aqui1a> where do i install firestarter from?
<nixternal> control o to save
<Monketh> luksan:  Vista-inspirate & nouveauXT
<luksan> Monketh: i used to use nouveauXT
<luksan> Monketh: never heard of Vista-inspirate
<klerfayt> is the bytecode Interpreter enabled by default in kubuntu?
<Monketh> plus some "KDE Pro" deal for the folders.
<nixternal> you know what i really love about microsoft windows....b4 i open a file...i scan it with bitdefender to make sure it isn't infected
<nixternal> grrr
<nixternal> people can't say linux couldn't make their life easier
<luksan> Monketh: why do all the "good" icon themes come from GNOME?
<nixternal> i don't scan anything...i just open...unzip...install...you name it...i chkrootkit when its over
<nixternal> lol
<Prak> failed
<BlankB> which would be better to use acpi=off or pci=noacpi my machine will boot with either? I cannot turn off acpi in my bios.
<nixternal> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nixternal> still failing?
<Prak> still failing
<Monketh> luksan: GNOME is more similar to Macs, many artists use macs/like simpler interfaces, etc.
<nixternal> this is horrible
<linuxmonkey> hey nixternal ever play around with transparancy?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i wish konversation could go transparent
<nixternal> it prolly can...i just haven't found it yet
<nixternal> hey prak
<nixternal> tail -f /var/log/message
<linuxmonkey> lol im looking to know what i need to go transparent
<nixternal> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Monketh> luksans: I just find it awkward to use and not customizabel enough.
<luksan> Monketh: true, there are prob. less icons in GNOME
<Prak> any more stuff i can do now?
<nixternal> we shall see
<luksan> Monketh: which makes it easier to come up with a theme
<Monketh> 'yup.
<aqui1a> where do i install firestarter from?
<nixternal> there is always something to try
<aqui1a> :)
<luksan> Monketh: i'm looking forward to Oxygen
<racookier> how the hell install swat under kubuntu 5.10 (i need it to configure samba)
<nixternal> hey Prak.....does it say SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable                                      next line                 Failed to bring up eth0
<Prak> in?
<nixternal> when you do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Prak> it just went ok
<nixternal> i just purposely messed up my interfaces
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> it just went ok?
<Prak> ya
<nixternal> it is working?
<Monketh> luksan: Likewise, esp. that demo where they pulled the window off. :)
<Prak> i tried to go to google.com
<Prak> failed
<luksan> Monketh: Oxygen is just the icon theme...
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> ifconfig
<nixternal> do you have an ip?
<Prak> not with eth0
<Monketh> luksan: Sorry, I'm kind of tired atm.
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> eth1
<nixternal> lol
<Prak> eth1?
<nixternal> nm
<nixternal> i am thinking out loud
<racookier> how the hell install swat under kubuntu 5.10 (i need it to configure samba)
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> hey...
<nixternal> sudo mii-tool
<nixternal> what is the connection on?
<nixternal> is it eth0
<Prak> eth0
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> wth batman
<nixternal> your network should be working
<Prak> should i restart my kubuntu?
<nixternal> you can reboot if you want...just to see if something is locked up
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> it never hurts
<nixternal> your laptop you are on...is it wireless too?
<linuxmonkey> nixternal: i dont mind amarok, lol it works
<Prak> yes
<Prak> doesn't have such problem on my laptop
<Prak> but i don't want to install linux on my laptop
<Prak> i'm using all of my hard drive space for windows
<luksan> is read-write on NTFS considered stable by now?
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<nixternal> Prak: first rule of thumb....change your ssid ;)
<linuxmonkey> luksan: no
<Prak> ssid?
<luksan> fsck
<nixternal> unless you are in an area where people like me aren't around
<nixternal> the wireless portion of your network...in the router
<nixternal> hehe
<linuxmonkey> ssid is what your network is identified by
<Prak> ok
<luksan> linuxmonkey: so if i want to boot the inferior operating system i also have to use the inferior filesystem if i want to share my data
<linuxmonkey> i personally change the name and set it not to broadcast
<nixternal> ow wow...you definately didn't skimp when it came time for a wireless router..thats for sure
<Prak> do i change ssid through my router config?
<linuxmonkey> luksan: just set a partition to fat32 and use that as storage
<linuxmonkey> and then each windows and linux on seprate partitions
<nixternal> there are a lot of things to do to secure it...we can go over it once we have the kubuntu box working
<nixternal> im loosing hair with this network issue
<nixternal> ;D
<linuxmonkey> nixternal: i find the best way is to use ..grrrr drawing ablank .....instead of wep
<nixternal> wpa
<linuxmonkey> ya thats it
<nixternal> wpa2 now
<nixternal> wpa-psk
<nixternal> that is the old way
<linuxmonkey> yeah a linux box to control the whole thing
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> radius
<nixternal> i love it
<nixternal> with the wrt54g...you can control it with tacacs+
<linuxmonkey> or just run linux directly on the wireless router :)
<nixternal> tis what i do
<Prak_alternate> back
<Prak_alternate> just changed my ssid
<Prak_alternate> restarting didn't help
<linuxmonkey> anyways nixternal i'll be back later to help some of these people out, now i got a CS match
<nixternal> can you test that cat5 cable any way prak?
<Prak_alternate> cat5 cable?
<nixternal> how about unplug it from the port onthe router it is in...and try another port
<nixternal> the network cable
<Prak_alternate> ok
<Prak_alternate> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<nixternal> yup
* nixternal prays for no errors
<Prak_alternate> failed
<nixternal> do you have another cable?
<Prak_alternate> nope
<nixternal> tail -f /var/log/messages
<nixternal> what do you see?
<Prak_alternate> ipv6 over ipv4 tunneling driver
<Prak_alternate> at the end
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> that is odd
<nixternal> why is it referring to ipv6 over ipv4
* xtacocorex is back.
* nixternal researches
<Prak_alternate> don't know
<Prak_alternate> i'll copy and paste the entire message
<Prak_alternate> onto floppy
<melvin> hola?
<nixternal> put it to the pastebin
<nixternal> i can wait...cuz i am reading into something here
<nixternal> just copy the last 10 lines or so
<Prak_alternate> ok
<stodge> Can Kaffeine play .vob movies?
<Prak_alternate> i'm probably have to quit for today
<Prak_alternate> on this
<Prak_alternate> i'll try to figure it out tomorrow morning i guess
<nixternal> ok...what is the make and model of that network card again?
<nixternal> i am gonna do a little studying
<Prak_alternate> d-link dfe-530txs fast ethernet 10/100 adapter
<nixternal> if you get time...download kubuntu dapper flight 7 and install...i bet everything will work fine
<nixternal> lol
<Prak_alternate> router is netgear wgr614v4
<Prak_alternate> can i download using windows?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> you can download...and burn it to cd
<Prak_alternate> ok
<luksan> awesome, adpet just started uninstalling all my KDE packages for no reason
<nixternal> download the iso
<Prak_alternate> ok
<nixternal> that will give you the latest version of kubuntu also
<Prak_alternate> thanks for your help
<nixternal> no probl...come back and letme know
<nixternal> i am here all the time
<Prak_alternate> ok
<nixternal> i want to get this workign for you...you will like using kubuntu
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Shipit! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Congrats to imbrandon, kwwii and toma on membership | Amarok 1.4, KOffice 1.5.1 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<nixternal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7
<nixternal> that is where you can get the latest dapper Prak
<nixternal> ya guys...congrats on the memebership
<nixternal> imbrandon you lil code hog
<nixternal> i can hack...but i can't code ;)
<nixternal> i can mod like crazy...
<nixternal> my motto...if it ain't broke...well hell it is my job to break it...then fix...and break it again...then make it better..then...you get the idea ;)
<Search4Lancer> ah.... what's the name of that P2P program that I thought I had installed on here but can't find?
<nixternal> limewire
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> amule
<nixternal> is it p2p or bittorrent?
<Search4Lancer> p2p
<nixternal> i use limewire for all my p2p needs..which is really just for music
<Search4Lancer> whelp I found an mp3 download on a website of what I wanted anyway...
<Search4Lancer> Alice's Restaurant Massacre :)
<sh3l1> does KDE look much better than GNOME?
<h3sp4wn> Not really
<sh3l1> i haven't tried it yet
<sh3l1> screenshots anywhere?
<sh3l1> !_!
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sh3l1
<sh3l1> thanks
<kosmonaut> test
<klerfayt> strange my konqi crashed now
<carve> hey room
<nixternal> leave
<nixternal> go home
<nixternal> quit coming here ;)
<linuxmonkey> who me?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> the guy behind you
<nixternal> look..there he goes now
<nixternal> freenode must run on windows server....there are like 100 connection time outs, connection resets, you name it...every hour
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<linuxmonkey> they must run on lindows
<nixternal> oh lord
<linuxmonkey> or whatever u call it
<nixternal> linspire
<nixternal> haha
<linuxmonkey> linspire is it
<linuxmonkey> they cant even keep a name straight
<nixternal> im settin' up a vmware kubuntu and a vmware solaris 10 right now
<nixternal> this should take ummm...forever
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<linuxmonkey> vmware from linux or from windows
<nixternal> winblows
<nixternal> might as well put the machine to use
<nixternal> only time i use it is to...umm..oh ya office and autocad
<nixternal> sorry...but ms office ownz
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> nixternal: you wont say that for office 12
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> ya right
<nixternal> i am using 2003...it is bloated but i like it
<nixternal> go figure...im in the middle ofa  vmware setup and my damn mouse batteries die
<linuxmonkey> debating on removing suse and installing kubuntu on my server
<nixternal> oh my slowness
<linuxmonkey> that will teach ya nixternal
<nixternal> wathcin' vmware install kubuntu is like watchin' grass grow
<linuxmonkey> should i mess with something thats not broke nixternal
<linuxmonkey> ?
<nixternal> lag rox
<nixternal> always mess with something thats not broke
<nixternal> im a hacker for christ sake...i always break stuff
<nixternal> ;D
<I_Eat_Plastic> :(
<CutieCoder> Nice ;)
<nixternal> as a matter of fact...im kinda in the middle of creating my own pic controller
<nixternal> im sick of all the designs out there
* CutieCoder hands verilog and assembly to nixternal ;)
<I_Eat_Plastic> Mmm, code.
<nixternal> and the best pic i have ever used is by rockwell automations
<linuxmonkey> lmao nixternal
<nixternal> assembly
<nixternal> ya babh
<nixternal> baby
<nixternal> ladder logic too
<linuxmonkey> i used to hack mssql server
<nixternal> ladder logic and a pic500
<CutieCoder> nixternal: ladder theory? :P
* CutieCoder cackles evily
<nixternal> hehe...damn CutieCoder has me pinged
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<nixternal> rslogic
<I_Eat_Plastic> Bling bling.
<nixternal> that was some good stuff back in the day
<CutieCoder> I'll make you cringe with tamper-proof code :)
<nixternal> eat plastic...i love that nick
<nixternal> i cringe at child-proof lighters
<CutieCoder> get a zippo
<linuxmonkey> nixternal how many open mssql servers in china,,,, too many to count
<nixternal> haha
<linuxmonkey> I even had a nice talk with the FBI
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> i don't mess with china...they are the only ones to render my network useless...the russians try every day..but the chinese were successful
<linuxmonkey> they never did anything :)
<CutieCoder> Only romanians were successful on my networks... but that didn't last long ;)
<imbrandon> only some group from amsterdam ever took mine down
<imbrandon> and that was long ago
<linuxmonkey> whats the quickest and best way to access a NFS share
<aqui1a> do i need to 'refresh' a panel for updates to be shown? e.g in ubuntu, 'killall gnome-panel'
* CutieCoder talks to the FBI at least once a month because of evil customers
<apokryphos> aqui1a: as I said, you don't, no =)
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey: mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/share /mount/point  ??!?
<nixternal> imbrandon: congrats you phpmonkey ;)
<aqui1a> lol :)
<linuxmonkey> remember +++ath0
<imbrandon> lol thanks nixternal
<nixternal|vmware> muahahah vmware sux
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<nixternal> livecd from vmware
<nixternal> not to shabby
<CutieCoder> lol
<nixternal> gotta hurry and shut down b4 the batteries die
<nixternal> LOL
<CutieCoder> nixternal: the bloody thing works?!
<linuxmonkey> lmao
* CutieCoder grins
<nixternal|vmware> goodbye, and good day
<nixternal> i think once it is installed to the harddrive...it will work like a champ
<nixternal> but livecd and vmware...just a little to slow
<CutieCoder> kinda defeats the purpose of a livecd don't it?
<nixternal> in a way
<imbrandon> livecd is always kinda slow ;)
<nixternal> i did'nt realise it was a livecd
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<aqui1a> the reason i ask that apokryphos, is because i just installed firestarter and i can not find it :/
<CutieCoder> imbrandon: that's because the bus chokes :P
<apokryphos> aqui1a: alt+f2 -> firestarter
<aqui1a> ;D
<aqui1a> ty
<imbrandon> aqui1a: no you shouldent have to , but in reality sometimes you do ( mostly for certain apps, like when i install crossover office i have to restart kicker etc , but no you shouldent HAVE to )
<lwizardl> i had a xfs partition stop listing files almost like it lost the table
<lwizardl> any way to get them back?
* CutieCoder goes off to pray to the kvirc makefile god
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> i remember kvirc in the old days...i didn't like it then...i doubt i like it now
<CutieCoder> It's pretty sweet, but nothing beats screen + irssi
<CutieCoder> brb
<nixternal> i don't trust bitchx anymore either
<nixternal> it is like they gave up...the greatest irc client of all times...and they gave up
<nixternal> and somebody setup sites to make you think you were getting bitchx and you werent
<nixternal> screen and irssi...my god you just went back to the beginning
<imbrandon> screen + irssi <#
<imbrandon> <3
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> actualy i use konversation 99% of the time , only irssi when im forced to use console
<imbrandon> or with screenshots, good way to fill a terminal ;)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i like konversation i guess
<linuxmonkey> omg i just got a brain fart I can remember what to put in the fstab for NFS
<nixternal> xchat...haven't used that since the beginning either
<linuxmonkey> i used xchat today actually, dont care for it much
<linuxmonkey> i wished they would do a mirc clone for linux
<nixternal> if i had a mouse i would get to it...but since i don't...im not tabbing for the next 2 weeks to get it ;D
<imbrandon> on winblowz xchat is about the best you can hope for
<nixternal> i use bitchx in windows
<nixternal> lol
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> i lied...i am using mIRC as a matter of fact
<imbrandon> nixternal: Konversation 0.19 Build
<nixternal> hey...leave me alone mr. pr0tman
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i see
<linuxmonkey> I like the look and feel of mIRC but dont like all thebugs/holes
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey: konversation is alot like mirc
<nixternal> everything has bugs or holes...it is just that the script kiddies let you know about it in mIRC
<nixternal> i want my transparency though
<nixternal> i love transparency
<linuxmonkey> yeah
<linuxmonkey> i know there's a way but i forget how
<imbrandon> nah i have a solid background so no need ;)
<nixternal> 192mb of ram in this old celeron lappy...how much swap should i give it??? i usually take ram * 3.5
<nixternal> oh...i have the bling bling factor of 10 going on cuz i can ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal: 512 is what i would give it personaly
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> well...to late
<nixternal> cuz that is what it got
<linuxmonkey> lol
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> my personal rule with swap is under a gig of ram i give it 512, over a gig of ram i make no swap
<imbrandon> makes life simple
<klerfayt> imbrandon: you need swap
<klerfayt> imbrandon: some programs req. swap
<nixternal> i don't use swap on this system
<imbrandon> klerfayt: i havent run accross any, i have no swap
<klerfayt> imbrandon: ans you can't suspend to disk without swap?
<imbrandon> havent for months , probbly longer
<nixternal> my lappy and my server have swap and thats it
<imbrandon> i dont suspend to disk, its a desktop that runs constantly
<linuxmonkey> im setting up nfs, the server is running suse and of course my main pc is running kubuntu,how do i setup kubuntu to connect to it, do i need a extra program installed or can I just add it to fstab
<imbrandon> just add it, its built into the kernel
<CutieCoder> kvirc is still nice for it's avatar feature :)
<CutieCoder> But I'm a woman, so, cute stuff makes me biased :P
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> im not gonna comment
<imbrandon> dont please
<nixternal> i have been commenting for 32 years....im stopping right now
<nixternal> everytime i comment...i do laundry ;)
<CutieCoder> You really don't want to...
<imbrandon> hobbsee posted a cool link about comments on irc and women, i should try to find it .... it was too funny
<nixternal> my daughter didn't like my linux desktop cuz it wasn't cute
<klerfayt> strange - madpenguin.org says that suse10.1 is sexy
<CutieCoder> imbrandon: I got  34gbps available at the datacenter, don't force me to get midevil on your ass ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal , CutieCoder : http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
<imbrandon> cutecoder, nah it was in womens favor ( hobbsee is female bythe way )
<imbrandon> thats the link
<CutieCoder> I'm a cute girl, I shoot guns and I got enough bandwidth to anihilate most ISPs, Any questions? :)
<imbrandon> titled perfect : "OMG Girlz Dont Exist on teh Intarweb!!!!1"
<imbrandon> haha nice
* CutieCoder goes off to upload a picture
<linuxmonkey> lol
<linuxmonkey> i think i may have messed up my NFS
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<nixternal> thats awesome
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<imbrandon> heh nixternal i thought so too
<nixternal> i used to be in a gaming clan and we had a few girls...actually grown women...and they owned
<nixternal> actually...my company is woman owned
<nixternal> i got owned by alex1s in q3 at a huge chicago lan in 2000
<nixternal> she owned me silly style
<imbrandon> heh
<linuxmonkey> ok now to figure out why i cant write to the NFS
<nixternal> ro
<nixternal> i told you
<nixternal> ;)
<linuxmonkey> theres no ro
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> at the gym this morning....i overheard some people talking about their "Unix" server and how it doesn't work
<nixternal> i love how people call anything not microsoft "Unix"
<linuxmonkey> permissions maybe dont NFS use the filesystem permission unline samba
<nixternal> i have original 8-bin unisys/at&t unix on a floppy here
* imbrandon pokes Seveas you arround ?
<nixternal> why would a dcc be actively denied?
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> my router isn't an issue
<imbrandon> client option
<nixternal> cuz i receive dcc's all day long
<nixternal> is that konversation?
<nixternal> ahh man...someone got "you have been owned by he devil" listed in my weblog
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> php?you%20have%20been%20owned%20by%20the%20devil
<linuxmonkey> can anyone help me with NFS
<CutieCoder> haha
<nixternal> and they think they are slick...and that is on the intranet
<nixternal> my lord these people are stupid
<nixternal> i bet my boss is playin' tricks
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey: what problem are you having ?
<nixternal> come on with the saycheese ;)
<imbrandon> its getting sftp'd ;)
<nixternal> lol
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon: i can connect to it i added it in fstab as 192.168.1.107:/mnt/raid0 /mnt/raid0 nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0 ...but i cant write to it
<nixternal> tail -f /var/log/messages
<nixternal> that tells ya everything
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon> yea try that see if there are any errors
<linuxmonkey> on server or on client
<nixternal> hell..it told me my mouse was dead
<imbrandon> client first but both
<CutieCoder> Redistribution of the url is strictly prohibited. Enforcement is done with an AK5B prototype and 30 little 5.56mm friends. My groups are of 1/8" of an inch at 600 yards, iron sight
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon> ;)
<linuxmonkey> nothing on client side no errors
<nixternal> http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4714029?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG      <--$129 right now...i am gettin' another one...rm -rf linspire
<nixternal> mmm 5.56mm ownz
<nixternal> 7.62 is better
<CutieCoder> x39mm or x54mm?
<CutieCoder> 5.56mm only hurts, 7.62x39mm kills.
<CutieCoder> but it won't beat my new savage .308
<CutieCoder> Love that baby
<nixternal> omg you own
<nixternal> CutieCoder pnw3z
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon: no error messages on client nor server
<imbrandon> hmmm strange
<imbrandon> is the dir chmoded correct ?
<imbrandon> to allow write access
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon: let me check
<CutieCoder> nixternal: 10FP-LE2 model, just put a TWS-X20 scope and #46 weaver base. Federal 168 grain match is just perfect. Accutrigger set to 0.8lbs
<CutieCoder> nixternal: bang ;)
<imbrandon> make install ; not war
<nixternal> am i missing something?  my h&k usp40 looks like a squirt gun now
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Desh> Hi, whenever I plug USB drives into my laptop, I can see the folders but I cannot modify anything, such as adding or deleting or moving files. how can I change this?
<CutieCoder> imbrandon: weakling
<CutieCoder> Well, I am a gunsmith during the weekend :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> no shit?
<imbrandon> Desh: probbly options in fstab for its mount , check /etc/fstab
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon: is that on the server or the client were its mounted
<nixternal> <-- 6 years active duty...GUNNER'S MATE!@#@@  w00t
<CutieCoder> w00t!
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey: server
* CutieCoder hugs nixternal
<nixternal> i gun smithed my whole naval career...plus...i was a small arms instructor
<nixternal> i gotta get some food...bbiaf
* imbrandon points gun talk to #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<nixternal|piggin> hahaha
<CutieCoder> ohhh right ;)
<nixternal|piggin> forgot about that
<linuxmonkey> on the server  the folder had read/write to user linuxmonkey and group fileserver
<Desh> :-O When I try to edit fstab as root it says conversation with root failed. >_<
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey: just as a test change it to 777 ( dont keep it that way ) but just to see if its a perm problem ( on the client too )
<Desh> Whenever I am asked for a password it says "Conversation with su failed."
<imbrandon> Desh: huh ?!? are you typing "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<linuxmonkey> ok another thing is that on the option for the NFS on the server is empty should there be something there
<Desh> Oh, no I actually went to it in the folders.
<aligrrl> hi, a friend of mine is in a hotel trying to pick up wireless internet. how can he manually change the netmask? from what he's telling me all he can see is a dropdown window with pre-assigned numbers.
<Desh> "Su returned with an error."
<apokryphos> Desh: how did you install KDE?
<apokryphos> you'd get that error if you were using a vanilla kde, where kdesu isn't patched to work with sudo
<Desh> It came with Kubuntu.
<apokryphos> breezy?
<Desh> Su wored just a second ago...
<Desh> Yes Breezy.
<apokryphos> Desh: hm, ok; do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> I believe it was updated in breezy-updates because of a few problems
<imbrandon> yea
<apokryphos> though I don't recall that being one of them, really
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon: fixed
<Sythen> Hey
<Desh> Ok, done.
* Sythen is using irssi :-\
<Desh> o_O nothing.
<linuxmonkey> it was actually the options on the server
<apokryphos> Desh: ideally log back into kde and try kdesu again
<Sythen> so how do I change the display modes for the X server?
<Desh> Restart or just end session?
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey: cool , glad you got it working
<Sythen> hmm
<apokryphos> Desh: restarting kde, which is ending the session, yup :)
<Desh> Ok, thanks.
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon:  had to add rw,sync to the options on the server
<Sythen> anyone know?
<imbrandon> Sythen: are you in kde ?
<Sythen> imbrandon: no
<Sythen> I am using irssi in a terminal
<imbrandon> Sythen: ok then .... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Sythen> and i dont know wat to do
<imbrandon> should work for ya
<Sythen> what should I put for the mode, since I have an ATI integrated gfx card
<imbrandon> mode ?
<Sythen> oh.. uhhh
<Sythen> driver* :-)
<imbrandon> not sure with ati *looks arround room*
<imbrandon> i use nv myself
<Sythen> there is an ATI option, but it is integrated graphics, so i dunno :-\
<imbrandon> thats ok if its ati even intergrated should still be ok
<Sythen> okay
<Sythen> thanks
<klerfayt> Sythen: what's the name of graphics card?
<Sythen> hmm
<Sythen> well its an ati radeon xpress 200 series for intel
<Samuli^> Sythen, fglrx
<Samuli^> make sure you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed first.
<Sythen> ookay.. *wonders what that is*
<Samuli^> it's the ati-drivers from repositories.
<slicslak> is it possible to start a remote x session or run x apps remotely on windows?  i know linux it's trivial, either X -query or ssh -X.  but windows???
<imbrandon> slicslak: as long as you have an x server for windows like cygwins x server running
<Sythen> okay
<imbrandon> there are alot of commercial x servers for windows but cygwins is free ( and oss )
<Sythen> so I am running apt-get and it should be installing it
<Sythen> so it is installed, Samuli^ now what ?:-|
<Sythen> in ram, one mb is 1024 kb right?
<imbrandon> yes
<Sythen> k
* Sythen doesnt know what to do :-x
<imbrandon> Sythen: where? choose fglrx from the menu when asked
<imbrandon> after that package was installed
<Sythen> >.<
<Sythen> how do I restart X?
<imbrandon> yes
<Sythen> i chose ati :-x
<imbrandon> ohh how? just type
<imbrandon> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<imbrandon> if your using kubuntu
<Sythen> i apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop, is that the same
<imbrandon> yes
<apokryphos> or ctrl+alt+backspace (which only restarts X)
<imbrandon> apokryphos: he is at the console
<apokryphos> oh ok
<imbrandon> irssi on the console ;)
<Sythen> error
<imbrandon> what error ?
<Sythen> unable to find a valid framebuffer device
<Sythen> but hold on, gotta reconfig x
<Sythen> i didnt use the fglrx driver
<Sythen> i got it working, thanks
<Sythen> oops
<Desh> Umm...I accidentally made myself a non sudo user so as root I made my normal user as primarily sudo and added admin as a secondary group, is this recommended? I can basicaly do everything I used to, w/o needing to type the password for sudo or su.
<Desh> I made myself primary sudo b/c I forgot what it was there before.
<Desh> And I added admin to see if I could now edit things like USB drives, which I can.
<Snake__> How do I figure out my broadcast ip, netmask, domain and DNSs?
<NthDegree> that is equivalent to loggin into root Desh
<Desh> So this is bad?
<Snake__> someon
<Snake__> e
<Desh> What should my primary group be?
<Desh> Try iwconfig Snake__
<Desh> I can't prmoise it will have the info you need though. :-/
<Snake__> Desh: doesnt give me the netmast, domain, or DNSs
<Desh> Ah, man I'm a Linux noob. Heh.
<Snake__> np
<Desh> What should a normal user's primary group be? And should admin be a secondary group?
<Snake__> wish I knew
<Mr> Hello all
<Mr> i am having a problem with KDE
<Mr> is this the right place?
<NthDegree> what problem
<NthDegree> yes this is
<Snake___> !ask
<NthDegree> if you use kubuntu then it is
<Snake___> !+ask
<ubotu> [ask]  Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.  Please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html for more information.
<NthDegree> kubuntu = ubuntu with KDE!
<NthDegree> Mr, what is your problem?
<Mr> The fonts in most of my windows (applications) are very tiny i just installed the KDE packaged and increased the font in kcontrol and it worked in some of the windows; the resolution is the same as under Gnome
<Snake___> How do I know what domain im on, what my netmask is, and what my DNSs are?
<ctothej> ive been waiting all month for ATI to release new drivers... SOO PISSED
<Sythen> I got it to work :-D
<Sythen> fonts are a little funny though ;-)
<NthDegree> Mr that is because KDE apps listen to KDE and GNOME ones don't
<Mr> but the same application in gnome have large fonts
<Mr> *larger
<Sythen> how do I have more than one server connected in konversation?
<Sythen> nvm
<NthDegree> Mr are you trying to say that you can't change the size of your GNOME apps fonts under KDE?
<Mr> like fierfox was messed up only in KDE, then i installed version 1.5 and it was fine and i mean the menus and bookmars not the web content
<Snake___> Doesn't anyone know!?
<bimberi> Snake___: 'hostname -f', 'ifconfig' and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<NthDegree> Mr your best solution is to ONLY use KDE apps under KDE and GNOME apps under GNOME
<NthDegree> that way you don't have problems
<drgonzo> hello all,
<Mr> NthDegree, no i am saying that they are fine under GNOME but smalller when on KDE
<Mr> and its not only KDE apps
<drgonzo> is adept updater working fine, I've litereally had 140 packages to update yesterday then today about 40 new packages that where next increments of yesterdays versions
<Mr> konsol is like that too
<Snake__> bimberi: thank you, but ehhh what would my netmask/domain be??
<NthDegree> hmmmmmm
<NthDegree> so your KDE apps are messed up too
<Mr> yes
<bimberi> Snake__: ifconfig should show netmask (eg. mine has "Mask:255.255.255.0" on one of the lines)
<NthDegree> you using breezy? Mr
<Mr> is that 5.10?
<NthDegree> yes
<Mr> yes then
<NthDegree> get Dapper because they improved the KDE integration on it
<Snake__> bimberi: great, hadnt noticed that! and I presume "localhost" would be my domain?
<bimberi> Snake__: if 'hostname -f' only outputs the host name then you don't have a domain set up (i guess - i'm not strong on this)
<Snake__> bimberi: snake@dapper:~$ hostname -f
<Snake__> localhost
<Mr> What is Dapper?
<NthDegree> Mr:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<Mr> the next release
<Snake__> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<bimberi> !dapper
<drgonzo> 40 new packages todasy*
<drgonzo> today*
<NthDegree> that is the next version of kubuntu/ubuntu
<bimberi> blah, thrashed :P
<Sythen> i LOVE kde :-D
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Here goes nothing...
<Mr> is it easy to upgrade?
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<bimberi> \o/
<drgonzo> this is dapper btw.
<NthDegree> just download the CD and do a clean install Mr and it will solve your problem more than likely
<Mr> ahhh reaaly
<Mr> damn
<Mr> i've been installing all day
<Mr> lol
<drgonzo> No i'm reffering to adept-updater issue.
<drgonzo> it's failing to install a package too
<NthDegree> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/ @ Mr
<Snake___> sucess!
<Mr> no other way?
<Mr> Alright Guys, thanks for your help
<bimberi> Mr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<Mr> is drapper still beta?
<NthDegree> yes
<Snake__> Until June 1st
<NthDegree> but very stable now
<bimberi> Mr: yes - will go to Release Candidate soon and Final Release on June 1
<Sythen> how do I open the control center?
<imbrandon> k --. system settings
<imbrandon> k --> system settings
<Mr> cool
<Mr> so if i get it, i shouldn't have too much trouble when the final comes out, all the updates will be through apt?
<NthDegree> apt works yep
<Mr> THANKS ALL
<Sythen> how do I reconfigure my network adapter? internet seems really slow
<imbrandon> k --> system settings --> network settings
<Sythen> okay
<Sythen> how do I make the bar normally at the bottom so it is at the top like a mac?
<Desh> right click it and use configure panel
<imbrandon> right click bar --> configure pannel
<imbrandon> Sythen: but if your going for a mac clone gnome is more suited i think, its more like a mac outa the box ( not that i like gnome or anything )
<Sythen> no
<Sythen> there is baghira :-D
<Desh> When I run things like  Adept, it usually asked me for a pas. now that I added admin as a secondary group, it doesn't ask for one anymore. Same with using Admin mode in the SYSTEM SETTINGS window, etc. And sudo in the comand line doesn;t ask for a pass either.
<Desh> I added it because after I accidentally changed my primary group sudo and su would not work at all.
<Sythen> night
<lwizardl> whats the best video player that can queue multiple files ?
<apokryphos> kaffeine's good
<lwizardl> ill try that
<lwizardl> nope most videos don't play in it
<imbrandon> lwizardl: thats justa codec issue
<imbrandon> kaffine plays all my video's
<imbrandon> what kinda video will your not play?
<lwizardl> half of my wmv
<lwizardl> but i have the win32 codecs installed
<imbrandon> do you have xine extra codecs installed?
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<lwizardl> let me check
<lwizardl> kaffeine-xine ? yes thats installed
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<lwizardl> 'not found
<imbrandon> you have universe enabled? one sec lemme look make sure i'm telling you correct
<lwizardl> yes i have all the repos enabled
<imbrandon> libxine-extracodecs
<imbrandon> yup thats it
<imbrandon> breezy ? that might be dapper only , i dunno
<lwizardl> 5.10
<imbrandon> yea thats breezy, as far as i know its a breezy pkg too but not sure
<imbrandon> i am on dapper and cant check atm
<lwizardl> ok let me update and see what happens
<imbrandon> try "sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg"
<imbrandon> for breezy
<lwizardl> ok that installed
<lwizardl> nope same videos don't play
<lwizardl> but they play in mplayer
<imbrandon> hmm strange
<imbrandon> well if they play in mplayer it is definately a codec issue i just dont know what one ;)
<imbrandon> but i think , infact i'm sure you can configure kaffine to use mplayer too ;)
<imbrandon> not just xine
<chx> hi. I tried to set up TwinView, and I have some success -- the second LCD signal LED turns to green but I do not see anything on screen
<chx> kcontrol // Peripherals // Display crashes
<chx> and K Menu disapperared, I guess it's on the second screen :)
<CutieCoder> imbrandon: yes you can, kaffeine will use mplayer as engine
<dunefan> a question if you please....how can I install KDE in Ubuntu without installing Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu-Desktop is just a meta package of a lot  of the kde packages.
<Dr_Willis> you could just select the packages alone if you really wanted to i guess
<Dr_Willis> Boils down to 'what is the parts of kde that you install'
<dunefan> the entire desktop
<Dr_Willis> dunefan:  then that is "kubuntu-desktop" :P
<dunefan> thanks
<Dr_Willis> The whole Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu - confuses way too many people. :P
<dunefan> I can install Kubuntu Breezy and can never get my wifi to work....but I can install Ubuntu Breezy and then the KDE Desktop and the wifi works
<dunefan> what is Xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Personally - i install Ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop as well
<Dr_Willis> XFCE4 ubuntu
<DaSkreech> CutieCoder: Haha
* imbrandon missed something
<Ahmuck> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya Ahmuck
<CutieCoder> ?
<CutieCoder> DaSkreech: WTF? over
<Ahmuck> kubuntu has a lot of i386 stuff installed.  is there a way to get it to use i686 instead?  replace it?
<imbrandon> i dunt know either CutieCoder, look like it came outa no where
<imbrandon> Ahmuck: only for some programs, most dont have i686 optimizations and the ones that do like mplayer use runtime proc identification
<Ahmuck> does runtime proc identification work better
<imbrandon> for the most part yes
<RadiantFire> it doesn't add overhead?
<imbrandon> very very little RadiantFire
* regeya sighs, grumbles.
<imbrandon> not anything above a 200mhz would even care about
<imbrandon> litterly
<regeya> seriously, there's a distribution for people who have to control every aspect of how their software is compiled... funroll-loops.org
<imbrandon> gentoo ;)
<RadiantFire> :)
<RadiantFire> Gentoo's not worth it
<RadiantFire> only useful thing it has is a really cool init script manager
<RadiantFire> speaking of i386 v i686
<RadiantFire> I have a Pentium 4, and I'm using ndiswrapper
<RadiantFire> when I am using the i686 kernel, I get random total freezes
<DaSkreech> CutieCoder: Oh sorry
<RadiantFire> I don't when I'm u sing the i386
<DaSkreech> You said I'm cute and I have guns and I own
<DaSkreech> Then you said you were going to upload a picture
<RadiantFire> does anyone know why?
<DaSkreech> For some reason I thought you meant a picture of you to prove you were cute :-)
<DaSkreech> Sorry catching up on 6 hours of missed IRC
<imbrandon> RadiantFire: no clue but i experince the same thing, i figure its a ndiswrapper bug but i havent spent the time to track it down
<RadiantFire> mmm
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Can you apt-get limewore?
<DaSkreech> Limewire?
<RadiantFire> I remember being in a terminal once and it was a kernel panic
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> no
<imbrandon> no
<DaSkreech> damn
<nixternal> dl it and run it
<DaSkreech> Why not?
<nixternal> there is not installing
<RadiantFire> I assumed it was locking issue, since the 686 is smp
<Desh> WHen you lock a session, what password gets you back?
<DaSkreech> Is it against the canonical way?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: you just need to have java installed, limewire there is no installing you just run it
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Ah Ok
<DaSkreech> Good point
<DaSkreech> Which means no katapult :-(
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech> Oh
<imbrandon> Desh: your user password
<DaSkreech> Why would an application not turn up in katapult?
<Desh> DIdn;t work for some reason...
<imbrandon> check caps lock etc etc etc
<imbrandon> but that is what itsa wanting
<DaSkreech> Or the menu come to think of it ?
<imbrandon> depends on the app, if it dident make a menu entry for its self then .....
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> Ah
<RadiantFire> generally terminal apps don't make menu entries
<DaSkreech> and thats why it won't turn up in katapult?
<imbrandon> correct
<Desh2> Ok I have a session that is trapped in the Lock Session window. I input my login pass and it says wrong pass.
<DaSkreech> I just had the feeling that if you turn up in alt+F2 and had an icon katapult would feel you out
<RadiantFire> somewhere in kde is a program that searches the path for graphical apps not in the menu
<RadiantFire> I don't know where it is
<RadiantFire> maybe its hiding
<DaSkreech> Yeah Maybe :-)
<RadiantFire> maybe its not in the default kubuntu install
<RadiantFire> but I remembe rusing it
<DaSkreech> So With this 'somewhere in KDE program' I can get katapult to see gnucash?
<graywolf> why isnt there a shortcut to KOrganizer
<imbrandon> its intergrated with kontact
<graywolf> ok
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Is that the purpose for the app?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: probbly not as gnucash not a qt/kde app, you will probbly have to add it maunaly
<Desh2> I have a session stuck in the lock session. My login pass doesn't work.
<DaSkreech> Right. I figured that might be it
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: yeah, it searchs for graphical apps not in your menu
<RadiantFire> I'm trying to find it
<DaSkreech> (though I'm sure it would work in Gnome and so should work in KDE)
<DaSkreech> Me Too :-)
<imbrandon> Desh2: log in as root ( single user ) and change the password, thats the onyl way if you dont rember the pass
<RadiantFire> maybe its in the repository
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: found it kappfinder
<Desh2> But I do. I can login as that user, but when I lock a session the same pass is invalid.
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: However can I configure katapult to look in a wider (or more focused depends on how you look at it) area to find more apps?
<RadiantFire> !info kappfinder
<ubotu> kappfinder: (non-KDE application finder for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 252 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Drat not in Adept
* DaSkreech is digging the adept tags
<nixternal> !microsoft
<ubotu> nixternal: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nixternal> i had to see that
<RadiantFire> eh?
* nixternal clocks back in
<DaSkreech> Oh no wait it is there
<seawolf__> hi all
<DaSkreech> Well I'm hitting bed
<DaSkreech> See you all tomorrow
<DaSkreech> Thanks nixternal imbrandon RadiantFire
<nixternal> haha np
<imbrandon> yw
<nixternal> did you get limewire?
<DaSkreech> nope tomorrow
<nixternal> im using it right now
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> After I get javadebs
<imbrandon> nixternal: all your's i'm off to code a bit
<nixternal> dl'n at snails pace
<nixternal> oh lord
<nixternal> thx
<nixternal> ;D
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> codemonkey
<imbrandon> hey you clicked in not me ;)
<imbrandon> clocked*
* nixternal puts on his head set and prepares for the calls
<nixternal> haha
<Desh2> imbrandon, I know the password, but it says that pass is invalid
<imbrandon> as i said , check you caps lock etc, it is the same one you logged in with
<imbrandon> its the only password there is
<imbrandon> brb
<imbrandon> nixternal: just for you ........
<imbrandon> !microsoft
<ubotu> hmm... microsoft is Ubuntu bug #1 ( see - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bug/1 )
<nixternal> gahahahahahah
<nixternal> nice one
<nixternal> you set that one up quick
<imbrandon> nah its been there a while i just linked it
<nixternal> lol...good one
<nixternal> make that say a kubuntu bug
<nixternal> ubuntu is great and all...but it isn't kubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> heh ubotu serves x/k/ed/ubuntu ;)
<robotgeek> they are all the same, but then again...they are not :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> edubuntu is the only one i haven't messed with
<Hobbsee> nixternal: bug 46063
<nixternal> i am not a bug
<Hobbsee> ah, that plugin probably isnt active in here...
<nixternal> oh...bug # 46063
<imbrandon> not ubugtu in here ? hmmm
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's a kubunt bug...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: sure, but that plugin would be disabled
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i wish prak would come back...i really want to get his network up and running
<nixternal> i think when he installed...something got fubarred....no matter what i did for /etc/network/interfaces it would crash out on restart
<rob> did anyone else notice on the live cd installer that the Kubuntu logo is all stretched on the last couple of dialogs?
<nixternal> can't say that i have rob
<nixternal> and i just installed it
<nixternal> like...it just finished installing on my laptop
<imbrandon> rob what version of the cd installer ( flight 7 ? )
<rob> nixternal, I did two installs in the last week (one laptop. one this PC) and it was for both
<nixternal> i didn't pay attention
<rob> umm off the top of my head the latest flight
* nixternal searches for disk
<imbrandon> rob , ok ...... if you dont mind a new RC will be released soon , try it with that one also and tell us
<rob> imbrandon, ok I'll check it out
* nixternal punches out on break...brb
<nixternal> ;D
<imbrandon> roflmao
<Hobbsee> hi rob
<imbrandon> btw heya Hobbsee ;)
<rob> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon :P
* Hobbsee is back.  there was no point in going to uni.
* imbrandon has joins/parts turned off so i dident see ya come in
<rob> are there any plans to make the bootsplash a little more easy on the eye?
<Hobbsee> rob: ask kwwii, when he comes back
<Hobbsee> he does all the artwork
<nixternal> well hello
<imbrandon> kwwii is the art god ;)
<nixternal> kwwii went back to bed
<rob> the chunky blocky text and blurry kubuntu logo doesn't do justice
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe, not surprised
<imbrandon> usplash or kdm splash ?
<rob> usplash
<nixternal> don't get me started on kdm splash...cuz mine isn't working
<Hobbsee> rob: what resolution would you be running at?
<imbrandon> ahh that is also limited by 14 colors and some font issues etc
<rob> what ever the default is set to for usplash
<imbrandon> 800x600 probbly
<rob> its chunky even on my laptop with the 14 inch screen
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> i thought usplash had a resoltuion
<rob> this one is 19
<nixternal> i thought it did too
<imbrandon> not saying it cant be improved but as i said ......that is also limited by 14 colors and some font issues etc
<nixternal> cuz i know on my 1600x1200 screen it is small...like it is also 1600x1200
<rob> Gentoo/Mandrake have had some really nice usplash in the past
<nixternal> and it looks good
* nixternal don't use usplash
<nixternal> don't need it...i know it is loading...if it's broke..it will tell me
<rob> and/or the other version of it
<RadiantFire> I like the boot splash stuff, and it actually works the whole way through shutdown on the latest update
<imbrandon> yea suse has had some nice ones too
<rob> I just like the eyecandy when its booting up
<rob> if something breaks I'll check dmesg
<OpenSorce> ok......I've always been a lilo user.......I wanted to play with grub a bit...I typed "grub" and then ctrl-c to exit it and now my Windows drive won't boot......coincidence you think?
<rob> did you configure grub to list your windows partition?
<OpenSorce> yes yes, and it worked previously
<RadiantFire> does it not list your windows or does it not boot it correctly
<rob> so grub lists the partition on boot, but when you select it it wiggs out?
<OpenSorce> the windows issue probably has nothing to do with grub.......it gets to the screen asking if I want safemode or not.......so it's actually booting just freezing afterwards
<rob> nar thats not grub
<OpenSorce> it's just windows crashing again
<OpenSorce> POS
<rob> sounds like you have an issue with windows itself
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> i love when people get pissed at windows...as a matter of fact...i just got pissed at windows...cuz out of no where it just comes alive..figures..when you don't need it, it works
<rob> delete that partition and store porn or something in its place :P
<rob> I adminster a large windows based network for crust, its lots of fun
<RadiantFire> mmm, I"m sure
<rob> I have today of thankfully
<rob> s/of/off
<stevekl> Anyone know how to save a screencap in VLC?
<OpenSorce> hehe.....nah I have it mounted.....I'll keep using the data I have on it til I can reformat again
<rob> I was playing Sauerbraten last night at my lug meet, for an open source shoot-em-up its not bad
<robotgeek> stevekl: printscreen works, i am not sure about vlc
<rob> its no Quake/Doom/Unreal etc, but fun never the less
<OpenSorce> http://www.videolan.org/doc/faq/en/index.html#id238820
<stevekl> Well that's officially too much work
<OpenSorce> stevekl: assuming you haven't read that already :-)
<stevekl> I'm not about to close down an episode of MST3k right in the middle of it!
<OpenSorce> I've tried to use the screen-cap app......I just get a blank capture
<nixternal> AMD X2's hit the shelves today
<_tom_> fatbins
<Ahmuck> how do i adjust ACLOCAL_FLAGS ?
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: maybe export them
<robotgeek> using export ACLOCAL_FLAGS=blah
<drgonzo> hello all
<drgonzo> adept manager is giving me a lot of these errors today "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<drgonzo> it's crashing during upgrades too
<robotgeek> drgonzo: what does apt-get say?
<drgonzo> what do you mean
<robotgeek> drgonzo: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<drgonzo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<drgonzo> i ran synaptic and it says something didnt complete run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<drgonzo> which I did
<drgonzo> maybe i should reinstall adapt manager
<drgonzo> ?
<robotgeek> drgonzo: no, no need
<robotgeek> drgonzo: sudo apt-get install -f
<graywolf> if you have a hard drive with like 5 gb left and install Kubuntu, can you gradually increase the partition size as you transfer files over from the rest of the HD?
<drgonzo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<robotgeek> drgonzo: i think you should be fine, just go ahead and install what you wanted to
<Word> Bilford I'm pretty sure
<drgonzo> robotgeek: i was just doing some adapt suggested updates
<drgonzo> when it crashed updating about 40 packages
<drgonzo> I then reran it and it said nothing is needed for update
<drgonzo> Then the next day (today) it has another set of packages for suggested update and I did an update, and again it crashed during it.
<robotgeek> drgonzo: weird. did you get the backtrace and file a bug?
<drgonzo> no backtrace, just that error message.
<robotgeek> drgonzo: hmm, not sure. i rarely use adept
<drgonzo> IF i don't click ok on the error message window I noticed that adapt keeps running and continues to update
<drgonzo> it only closes off after i click ok on the error message
<_tom_> the thing i dont like about freenet is there is no ssl connection
<robotgeek> ah, okay.
<_tom_> but then again i think ssl is broke for me since thunderbird cant download my gmail
<drgonzo> robotgeek: so i can do the same update using sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<_tom_> it tries for like 2 minutes and then just moves on
<drgonzo> If thats the case, I'll just use command
<drgonzo> I thought dist-upgrade was used to upgrade between breezy and dapper.
<drgonzo> or does dist-upgrade check packages installed against repo and update them to latest?
<Dr_Willis> ive often used dist-upgrade as a 'more in depth' upgrade.. seems to fix a few things every now and then.
<drgonzo> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Not sure the other details.. but ive seen where it updates the kernels and some other more 'imporntant' packages that may get held back
<raf> hello all
<raf> what are the first steps to develop KDE applications in kubuntu?
<imbrandon> learn c++/qt development
<Hobbsee> depends - packaging, or actual developing?
<imbrandon> true ;)
<Word> dapper is stable enough right now right?
<raf> I'm a c++ programmer, but I don't know qt
<imbrandon> Word: depends on your def of stable, if you can put up with frequent updates and a FEW quarks here and there yes, FULL DISCLOSURE: i'm running dapper now for months
<raf> Hobbsee: I don't understand what you mean with "packaging or actual dev"
<Word> frequent updates make me giddy
<imbrandon> raf: packaging is taking a c++ app and making it into a debain package
<Hobbsee> er, as in, writing or hacking new applications, or packaging existing applications for the repositories?
<Word> and a broken kubuntu install that probably won't boot the next time I restart does the opposite
<raf> imbrandon: ko
<raf> imbrandon: ok
<_rince_> mrgn
<imbrandon> 'ello
<imbrandon> raf if you program in c++ currently look into c++ qt hooks
<imbrandon> kde / kubuntu apps are MOSTLY c++ using the qt libs
<imbrandon> although python / qt is gaining ground as of late
<RadiantFire> raf: qt is easy to learn
<RadiantFire> raf: I've been looking at the documentation for about a 2 days now and I feel like I have a decent grasp
<raf> well, i want to develop a command line application, and develop a graphical front-end for that application
<Word> imbrandon: Will there be an option to delete other OS installations when I run dapper install cd?
<bimberi> s
<raf> but I don't what I need to learn to start programming in linux
<imbrandon> raf then do the command line in pure c++ and the graphical app part in python / qt , would be the EASIEST way
<imbrandon> Word: yes , if you so choose
<Word> Great, thanks.
<raf> I mean, in windows there's an API, what's the way to programm linux applications
<raf> ?
<_rince_> programming in linux is not that different
<raf> is there a pretty cool C++ IDE under linux?
<_rince_> you have no solutions or projects but have to wirte Makefiles instead
<_rince_> there are ides but i can't say wether they're cool, i do my stuff in vim or emacs
<Word> well for web programming there's Quanta Plus
<_rince_> there's kdevelop for c++
<_rince_> and eclipse
<_rince_> for whatever you like
<raf> I'm using eclipse right know
<_rince_> then it should be quite familiar
<raf> but it's so slow
<_rince_> that's right
<raf> my pc is a P3 600Kh :D
<_rince_> if you are planning on writing a lot of code, maybe emacs is worth a look
<_rince_> but it looks kind of clumsy in the beginning
<raf> can emacs run on kde?
<_rince_> expecially if you come from windows, but it turns out to be a real powerful editor
<_rince_> although it is written in lisp and has a gtk gui it runs on kde, yes :)
<raf> cool
<_rince_> anything that runs on linux, runs on kde ... kde is nothing more than the look and feel of your windows
<raf> I'll try emacs
<_rince_> be careful, it's a pain in the ass in the beginning
<_rince_> and it's no ide
<imbrandon> if you are using eclipse you will like kdevelop3
<imbrandon> and it is an ide
<raf> ooh
<imbrandon> kdevelop3 is like visual c++ on windows
<raf> I'm trying to install emacs from adept, but I don't know what package I must install, there's hundreds of it
<imbrandon> hahaha
<raf> hehehe
<raf> I'm feeling that pain in the ass
<imbrandon> raf honestly if you dont wanna learn emacs ( months just to learn the editor ) use kdevelop
<_rince_> s/months/weeks/ but you're right somehow :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> weeks to use it productively months to leanr it ;)
<_rince_> "emacs is a damn fine operating system, it just lacks a good editor" :)
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<raf> :D
<aseigo> _rince_: didn't someone implement a vim-alike mode in emacs? so i'd say it has a decent editor now ;)
<rob> maybe they should make a Vim plugin for it then :P
<imbrandon> _rince_: something tells me RMS dident say that
<_rince_> there is a vim plugin ... 'elvis' isn't it?
<raf> iis it emacs harder to learn than vi editor?
<imbrandon> yes
<_rince_> i don't remember who said that :)
<raf> whoops
<Bilford_> just use KDevelop
<raf> hehehe
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<raf> yes, I already did that
<imbrandon> dont get me wrong emacs might be a good thing to have under your belt later but for right now dont touch it
<raf> but I'll try emacs :D :D
<imbrandon> okie ;) youve been warned ;)
<raf> what about xemacs? is it the X version of emacs?
<raf> hehehe
<imbrandon> also just so you know emacs is not an ide its just an editor , so no linker / compiler etc you still need to know gcc etc but kdevelop takes care of all that for ya
<stevekl> HUZZAH!
<imbrandon> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<imbrandon_> grr
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> problems?
<imbrandon> heh
<poimen> koffice is better than openoffice?
<nixternal> i have a 222ms lag right now
<nixternal> i love it
<imbrandon> dam nic reset on me for some reason
<nixternal> ahh..love when that happens
<nixternal> that was happening to me the other night
<nixternal> then the hard drive crashed
<imbrandon> hopefully this is the only time it will happen *jinxes self*
<nixternal> oh great...thats what you got to look forward to
<imbrandon> heh i just put a sata150 400gb in here two days ago, it better not die lol
<nixternal> $79.99 300gb ata133 7200rpm 8mb cache at fry's electronics
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> good ol' sata...
<imbrandon> yea i wanted a sata300 but my wallet dident
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> poimen: not better or worse, just diffrent, its more lightweight if thats what you mean
<imbrandon> but it also is not as interoperable with windows office
<imbrandon> as openoffice is
<poimen> I see
<imbrandon> so its a tradeoff
<poimen> I have never used it...
<imbrandon> well if you dont have to worry about windows users and the like then koffice is good
<imbrandon> infact its great
<Bilford_> why isnt KOffice installed by default
<poimen> I am in col;lage and I have to use windows format for class room :(
<nixternal> i hear you poimen...me too
<poimen> :(
<nixternal> funny thing...the instructor is the linux+ instructor for the area too
<poimen> nixternal what you study?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> anything i can now adays
<poimen> hum?
<nixternal> im inthe process of finishin up my mba...but i take extra computer classes at the local college for transfer credits
<poimen> ohh I see
<Bilford_> where is KOffice
<nixternal> gonna get into some coding cuz brandon told me to ;p
<imbrandon> but if you deal with having to save in windows office format then you need openoffice ( koffice will read office docs just not save them )
<imbrandon> grrrrrrr
<nixternal> can you at least save them in rtf format?
<nixternal> if you can save them in rtf format then im all koffice
<Bilford_> I dont see KOffice in the
<nixternal> cuz openoffice is a pig
<Bilford_> I dont see KOffice in the Add Programs list
<poimen> I feel out of place
<poimen> I am using gnome for my desktop
<poimen> because XGL works better here
* imbrandon loves the xgl in kde ;)
<Bilford_> wheres KOffice
<poimen> XGL is lovely in KDE but I dont know why In suse it looks very nice but when I installed it in my kubuntu
<imbrandon> poimen: its the same compiz in kde or gnome
<poimen> the wobbly plugin is too exagerated
<imbrandon> hold on Bilford
<poimen> and there is another thing like a shadow I dont Know It sucks that I cant configure it in kde
<imbrandon> Bilford "sudo apt-get install koffice"
<imbrandon> there is a meta package
<Bilford_> ty
<Bilford_> thats weird
<Bilford_> KOffice is a project of KDE and everything, but it's not in the normal Add Programs list or anything
<imbrandon> kubuntu is not PURE kde ;)
<poimen> Bilford : u cant put all software in one cd
<Bilford_> ok
<Bilford_> guess its a licensing thing
<imbrandon> basicly it boils down to , kubuntu is made to make linux easy, open office fit that idea better than koffice, thus its the default office apps ;)
<Bilford_> oh
<imbrandon> but that dosent mean you cant install koffice later
<vinboy> is the release at the (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/) stable enough?
<Bilford_> yes
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> i'll get tat
<Bilford_> its practically the finished thing
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> i assume it is the same as the Release candidate due on 25th
<Bilford_> not exactly
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> nvm
<Bilford_> its due on the 25th?
<Bilford_> I thought June 1
<Bilford_> oh release candidate
<vinboy> yup
<vinboy> i just can't win
<vinboy> can't wait
<vinboy> i'm going crazy
<Bilford_> why are you waiting
<Bilford_> it just downloads any updates
<vinboy> to get the CD
<imbrandon> not quite
<imbrandon> but close
<imbrandon> thats the daily build
<imbrandon> rc wont be out for more hours to come ( 12+ or more )
<Bilford_> does it matter though
<Bilford_> it just downloads the updates anyway
<vinboy> i'll do apt-get update when new things come
<riri> Hi
<riri> you see a pleased man ! lol
<Bilford_> why
<riri> i installed dapper 7 yesterday
<imbrandon> gj
<riri> but i was so afraid to break my linux i format xp ! lol
<Bilford_> did you get your activation code
<riri> so no more xp
<riri> activation code ?
<imbrandon> activation code ?
<Bilford_> you have to register your copy
<vinboy> are the images at (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/) install cd or live cd?
<Bilford_> oh nm
<imbrandon> live cd as it says in the url
<crimsun> vinboy: live
<Bilford_> wrong channel
<riri> if i don't register dapper ?
<imbrandon> Bilford maybe your thinking of #windows ;)
<Bilford_> yeah
<imbrandon> riri: no you dont have to register it
<Bilford_> lol
<riri> lol
<riri> ouf
<riri> i began to smile yellow ! lol
<riri> don't make me so much pain in the morning ! lol
<vinboy> crimsun: am I able to install using espresso to my HD?
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> vinboy: yes you should be able to no problems
<vinboy> ok
<riri> you know i sticked to mandriva till now just because i needed to share internet
<vinboy> kool
<seaLne> vinboy: dapper-desktop is a live cd that you can also install from
<riri> yes
<Bilford_> how do you refresh the Menu after installilng something that doesnt show up
<riri> but my version was not night so i couldn't do it manually
<imbrandon> Bilford restart kicker
<Bilford_> ty
<Bilford_> is it in init.d
<riri> i have a little problem
<imbrandon> Bilford no
<riri> i wanted to install vmplayer
<riri> to try xp :) lol
<riri> so i found a nice webpage
<riri> made by a newbie female...
<riri> everything perfect... till vmware package
<riri> i choosed rpm
<riri> and installed rpm
<riri> but missed dependances /bin/sh
<riri> what this ?
<imbrandon> rpm in kubuntu ?
<riri> so i tried tar packages... tar xvfz
<riri> yes
<riri> i installed it from synaptic
<imbrandon> why not just use the vmware player tar from vmware.com ;)
<imbrandon> very easy to setup
<riri> because i need vmware station
<imbrandon> ahh warez
<riri> to make my image of xp
<imbrandon> you can use the free vmware server to make an image
<imbrandon> and be totaly legal
<riri> yes
<riri> but i want to try vmware :)
<riri> is there any problem with tar command ?
<imbrandon> not that i know of
<riri> may be the file is corrupted
<riri> well 100 mb to load ! lol
<riri> ok i try again...
<riri> a friend of mine just told me i can use alien file.rpm ?
<riri> is alien ok ?
<riri> hi nixternal
<CutieCoder> ?
<nixternal> hey riri
<imbrandon> you can try it but i recomend getting the official stuff from vmware.com
<imbrandon> instead
<imbrandon> its free no reason no to
<riri> yes
<riri> i load again and if broken i try alien
<riri> so nixt i have come to kubuntu at last
<riri> i used firestarter for my sharing internet
<riri> is there somewhere I can get timidity ?
<ubuntu_> imbrandon: Hey you still here?
<imbrandon> yup
<ubuntu_> This is word..i'm trying to install dapper..but when it's reading my windows partition it crashes
<riri> you are in manual ?
<ubuntu_> i'm using the cd
<riri> if yes take a nightly
<imbrandon> ubuntu , hold on one sec
<riri> i spend the bug
<Bilford_> how old is your CD
<ubuntu_> just made it
<riri> but it's already duplicated
<Bilford_> from daily?
<_phoenix> Hi all !
<imbrandon> there are 3 packages you might need to update , hold on
<ubuntu_> flight 7 bilford
<riri> Hi alone :)
<Bilford_> you probably have an older verison.  it has a partition bug
<Bilford_> this is the link for the latest:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<imbrandon> Bilford yes but there is a fix , just chill one sec
<Bilford_> ok
<_phoenix> I have a couple of questions: 1. I have downloaded Mozilla Firefox and Opera browsers
<imbrandon> that is not nessesary
<_phoenix> but non of them have a config file
<ubuntu_> thanks imbrandon I really can't burn another cd if I want it to get done any time soon
<_phoenix> so... when I enter ./configure, don't have somethnig to configure
<_phoenix> How can I install Firefox or Opera browsers if I don't have a config file ?
<riri> bilford 6.06 is not 7 ?
<ubuntu_> opera has its own package so all you have to do is download it and right click Kubuntu package menu-> install
<_phoenix> I'll try it right now
<Bilford_> Flight 7 is beta of 6.06, but there's also daily builds
<riri> ok i wait the final :)
<_phoenix> not working. I downloaded tar.gz and I extract it
<word> go to the opera website
<_phoenix> I went there
<word> and go through there download menu
<_phoenix> no help for Linux install
<word> and go to linux
<word> you don't need help
<_phoenix> I'll check again
<word> you need the .deb for ubuntu
<_phoenix> ook :0
<_phoenix> :)
<imbrandon> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_phoenix> thank you
<Bilford_> new FF is in Dapper
<imbrandon> Bilford that has directions for both
<riri> can we write on ntfs ?
<riri> xp
<imbrandon> not without captitive ntfs drivers
<imbrandon> default install no
<vinboy> wat is captitive ntfs drivers?
<word> and captive ntfs still carries heavy 'don't yell at us if all your files are erased' warning heh...
<imbrandon> vinboy: its a 3rd party ntfs kernel driver that uses wine
<imbrandon> !google captiventfs
<ubotu> imbrandon: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal`zzz> g`night all
<imbrandon> night nixternal`zzz
<nixternal`zzz> night codemonkey
<nixternal`zzz> haha
<imbrandon> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<imbrandon> kinda quiet tonight ;)
<farhank> anyone is using yahoo messenger provided by yahoo?
<rob> heh no
<_rince_> "tonight"?
<farhank> ok
* imbrandon has kopete, farhank have a problem ?
<_rince_> imbrandon: where do you live?
<imbrandon> kansas city, usa
<imbrandon> y?
<_rince_> ah, it's 9 a.m. here :)
<farhank> no, not at all, i just dont want to use it, i am able to connect through gaim and kopete
<aftertaf> hi all :)
<yo_yo> hi
<_rince_> 9 a.m. and not enough coffee yet %-)
<imbrandon> asia ?
<aftertaf> _rince_, its brewing right now :)
<farhank> Pakistan
<_rince_> europe
<imbrandon> ah ;)
<imbrandon> utc is 7am ;)
<_rince_> that's all that counts :)
<imbrandon> 2am here localtime
<_rince_> aftertaf: i'm already at work, so i have to wait for my collegues
<yo_yo> _rince_
<yo_yo> where?
<_rince_> .oO( however that is spelled )
<_rince_> yo_yo: nuernberg, germany
<aftertaf> i'm on shifts now, so i start @ 13:00
<yo_yo> uh
<yo_yo> :D
<aftertaf> france :)
<yo_yo> good
<yo_yo> :)
<yo_yo> italy me
<yo_yo> ^_^
<aftertaf> europe :)
<yo_yo> yes
<yo_yo> i'm at school
<yo_yo> :)
<_rince_> is there a non-europe italy, too?
<_rince_> :-)
<yo_yo> O_o
<yo_yo> xD
<_rince_> ok, maybe i missed the point here, off for some coffee
<yo_yo> i need coffee too
<aftertaf> good idea coffee :)
<yo_yo> :|
* aftertaf drinks coffee
* imbrandon steals aftertaf mug and starts drinking coffee too .........
* aftertaf wrestles it back and lugs the rest...
<aftertaf> hehe, want some?
<raf> hello
* aftertaf serves coffee for everyone
<aftertaf> hi raf
* Hobbsee will pass on the coffee
<raf> I want to install other languages in Kubuntu, what can I do?
* imbrandon hands a mt dew to Hobbsee
<aftertaf> raf, open synaptic. and type the english name for your language in the search.
* Hobbsee only drinks coke, strawberry milk, and water.
<imbrandon> raf look for language packs in adapt
<Hobbsee> mabye a couple of other things too...
<imbrandon> no MT DEW ?!?! omg
<yo_yo> mmm
<yo_yo> boy
<yo_yo> do yopu know how change splash?
<yo_yo> you*
<raf> I ran adept,but there's hundreds of packages on spanish language-pack-es, language-pack.kde-es, etc
<raf> I don't know what I need to install
<aftertaf> raf install the kde one language-pack.kde-es,
<raf> aftertaf: what is synaptic?
<aftertaf> i should have said adept ;)
<raf> oh, ok :D
<yo_yo> uff
<imbrandon> synaptic == gtk version of adept
<imbrandon> or similar
<raf> ooh, ok
<raf> I haven't synaptic, but I ahve adept
<raf> have*
<csseyah> hey guys!
<csseyah> question here!!!
<csseyah> hello guru
<csseyah> anybody here\
<aftertaf> askawaay
<aftertaf> raf, you found it compadr
<csseyah> ok
<csseyah> sue komportable
<csseyah> :p
<raf> aftertaf: hehehehe, yes I found it, thanks
<csseyah> what command Im going to run when im login in the terminal mode going to x windows...
<aftertaf> ol man ;)
<aftertaf> csseyah, eh?
<aftertaf> what do you mean?
<csseyah> you know what i mean
<aftertaf> startx?
<aftertaf> no i dont. you make little sense!
<raf> yaahooo, now my Kubuntu is in spanish
<raf> and german
<csseyah> ohh men
<raf> thanks a lot!
<csseyah> did u understand
<csseyah> that languages?
<raf> yes
<csseyah> ur amazing men
<csseyah> :p
<csseyah> what else languages
<csseyah> can u speak
<csseyah> :D
<raf> mmm no, hehehe
<csseyah> hehehehe
<raf> I'm not amazing, I need those languages
<csseyah> ohh ic
<csseyah> :d
<csseyah> maybe
<csseyah> your trying
<csseyah>  to access
<csseyah> the site
<csseyah> with that languages
<csseyah> :p
<raf> I speak spanish, german, a very bad english and nahuatl
<yo_yo> nahuatl?
<yo_yo> what is?
<yo_yo> O_o
<raf> nahuatl is a mexican language
<csseyah> ic
<csseyah> what is the command for going back to x windows
<aftertaf> csseyah, alt + F7
<seth|lappy> 'tis ctrl + alt + F7 actually
<seth|lappy> but I think you want startx, as he said earlier
<aftertaf> seth|lappy, not if in console already :P
<seth|lappy> even better would probably be sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<seth|lappy> to make sure things are happy
<aftertaf> i agree :)
<_johan> where can i set settings to let work my fan on my laptop? using dapper drake
<Spaceraver> hi... i think i have a major problem... after choosing install to disc it says Uncompressing Linux. Booting Kernel
<aftertaf> Spaceraver, restart it, and choose recovery mode (press esc if grub doesnt show) and give us the exact error... Which cd:dvd did you use to istall?
<Spaceraver> ALERT! /dev/ram/ does not exist. Dropping to console
<Spaceraver> it's at the install
<aftertaf> what cd Spaceraver ?
<Spaceraver> then /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Spaceraver> it's the 6.06 DVD
<Spaceraver> drops me to busybox console...
<aftertaf> 6.06... not yet stable.
<aftertaf> Spaceraver, id use 5.10 then dist-upgrade if you want dapper......   and let the ppl know what doesnt work.
<aftertaf> bugreport it
<Spaceraver> hmmm...
<aftertaf> 6.06 isnt finalised yet. so there must be a bug in it that comes up with your config.....
<Spaceraver> okay... ill report it at the forums... there goes that dvd out the window...
<aftertaf> remerber which flight number? Spaceraver ?
<Spaceraver> i38
<Spaceraver> dl'ed straight off kubuntu hp
<aftertaf> Hobbsee, you nkow who to mention that to?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: what?
* sugoruyo hi all
* Hobbsee missed all of that
<Hobbsee> hi sugoruyo
<aftertaf> Hobbsee, 6.06 install dvd hanging on start: ALERT! /dev/ram/ does not exist. Dropping to console
<sugoruyo> i'm having some troubles with KDE on ubuntu flight 7
<Spaceraver> then /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Spaceraver> it drops me to busybox
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: talk to Riddell about that
<riri> vmware installed without any problem...
<aftertaf> Riddell, ALERT! /dev/ram/ does not exist. Dropping to console   on the 6.06 install DVD...
<riri> i guess my tar file was corrupted yesterday
<sugoruyo> can someone help?
<aftertaf> Riddell, then :/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<riri> alien is not good
<aftertaf> riri no . :)
<imbrandon> sugoruyo: whats the problem?
<sugoruyo> i'm in gnome
<sugoruyo> and i have a notification that says
<raf> hello again, I've downloaded the manpages in spanish, but I don't know ho to make that manpages the default
<sugoruyo> i got tons of updates
<sugoruyo> available
<aftertaf> raf, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<imbrandon> sugoruyo: ok and the problem ?
<sugoruyo> so i tell it get them, and most files fail with a 404 error
<imbrandon> sugoruyo: open a console and type
<sugoruyo> also it tries to get'em from a au. mirror and i don't know why
<aftertaf> sugoruyo, pastebin your sources.list
<Spaceraver> this is bugging me bigtime... funny thing is the suse dvd works and install perfectly..
<imbrandon> "sudo apt-get update"
<riri> aftertaf do you mean it's good ?
<riri> lol
<aftertaf> Spaceraver, grab the 5.10 install cd/dvd and install that, then upgrade.... 6.06 is in final touches, but still not 100% stable.
<riri> aftertaf means aprs le boulot ?
<aftertaf> riri, not at all ;)
<Spaceraver> okay
<aftertaf> riri, oui ;)
<riri> i guess you are from this funny country ! lol
<sugoruyo> imbrandon: ok i did
<aftertaf> not from, but in.
<sugoruyo> aftertaf: what's that?
<imbrandon> sugoruyo: now try
<imbrandon> the updates
<aftertaf> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<sugoruyo> aftertaf: no i mean where is the pastebin
<sugoruyo> what's the url
<imbrandon> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Spaceraver> hmm... weird... cant seem to find the dvd release of 5.10 on the ubuntu hp... might as well have the option between kde and gnome
<riri> aftertaf i am astonished of the quality of kubuntu
<riri> even i use dapper 7
<a_la_poste> me too :)
<a_la_poste> back soon....
<sugoruyo> imbrandon: ok now i'm getting stuf
<riri> working there ? lol
<riri> _la_poste ?
<riri> it's strange : fr-kubuntu is not very crowded... but here lot of french...
<raf> aftertaf: thanks, after "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" my manpages still appear in english
<riri> so is there a need to make a fr one ?
<sugoruyo> A
* seawolf__ is away: I'm busy
<raf> aftertaf: thanks, but after "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" my manpages still appear in english
<Hobbsee> seawolf__: turn that off please
<sugoruyo> a_la_poste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14538
<sugoruyo> imbrandon: what exactly was that?
* seawolf__ is back (gone 00:00:42)
<_phoenix> I'm back, so... I can't install Firefox
<lbe> guys how/where can i set Firefox as my default webbrowser, i am very new to kubuntu.
<_phoenix> it didn't work in the way they say on the website
<a_la_poste> _phoenix, sudo apt-get install firefox / use adept
<_phoenix> I know sudo apt-get
<_phoenix> but he didn't find
<a_la_poste> apt-cache search firefox
<_phoenix> I'll try to install Opera
<a_la_poste> im off, be back soon
<_phoenix> ok
<imbrandon> lbe: k --> system settings --> kde components --> default browser
<imbrandon> _phoenix: try this link
<imbrandon> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Spaceraver> okay... i submitted the bug to the forums...
<imbrandon> forums or launchpad ?
<imbrandon> Spaceraver: there isnt a 5.10 dvd , only cd as far as i know
<imbrandon> dapper dvd just is the live cd and install cd in one
<Spaceraver> well i found the dvd after a bit of googling
<imbrandon> well if your going to install it like i said save your self some bandwidth and grab the cd ;) ( if you dont need the live cd option )
<_phoenix> there is also an DVD
<imbrandon> ther is but like i said its just livecd + text install ( no extra packages )
<Spaceraver> well i need the live dvd ver... might persuade some people to switch to linux along with me...
<firepol> I wrote a post about the issues i encountered by upgrading from kubuntu breezy (+kde 3.5.2) to dapper, if someone is interested, take a look: http://www.pbworks.net/wp/2006/05/23/upgrading-ubuntu-breezy-to-dapper/
<imbrandon> firepol: thanks, will do
<Spaceraver> since i dont know anybody who runs linux other than a LUG based 10 km from here
<Spaceraver> and 2 open minds is better than one
<imbrandon> firepol: Sorry, no posts matched your criteria.
<Spaceraver> or more even...
<imbrandon> ;)
<firepol> wtf, sorry, I'm editing the post righr now... ill fix it and repost the link
<imbrandon> firepol: you might be interested in providing feedback on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/UpgradePaths too
<Spaceraver> even though there are no linux users among the people i know i might make some people switch if they try it first... ie a live disc is handy for that...
<imbrandon> Spaceraver: true
<raf> aftertaf: man, I need help with my manpages
<raf> the locales method doesn't seems to work
<firepol> http://www.pbworks.net/wp/2006/05/23/upgrading-ubuntu-breezy-to-dapper/
<Spaceraver> but im sorry to inform that ill keep my Win anyway... until there is DX9 support i cant solely rely linux on a daily basis...
<imbrandon> Spaceraver: cedega has dx9 support
<visik7> DX9 where?
<firepol> imrandon: now it should work, sorry for the inconvenience
<imbrandon> firepol: no, look also at the link i posted for you
<firepol> imbrandon: ill take a loom at the wiki.
<imbrandon> s/no/np
<Spaceraver> so then i pay a amount of money to use their service.. and get rid of win alltogether..
<firepol> imbrandon: the bigger bug i encountered it the openoffice. it was removed during the upgrade
<Spaceraver> when i have all the qiurks ironed out ill make a whole switch ie.. Mp3 and video support.. and support for my cad suites
<imbrandon> Spaceraver: there is also a cedegacvs version thats free
<imbrandon> google for it
<imbrandon> and mp3 and vidieo support take aout 5 minutes to setup, if you have issues feel free to come ask in here
<imbrandon> cad you a bit on your own ;)
<Spaceraver> is it possible to make a configuration file that says "get this and that package and install it" at the same time?? so i could save the cfg file to say a USB disc and load it
<Spaceraver> or is that a big thing to do...
<Spaceraver> im really a n00b at this...
<imbrandon> you could add them all to a script and run the script
<imbrandon> could be whipped up in just a few minutes
<Spaceraver> nice...
<riri> 88
<Spaceraver> and i guess there is loads of console man pages i sift through first then...
<dergringo> how can I change default browser to firefox?
<aseigo> dergringo: in the control center there is a "default applications" panel
<dergringo> aseigo: thank you :)
<seaLne> is there a way to make all kde apps use utf8?
<Bilford> is there a broken thing in tonight's update
<Bilford> test
<tiago> hi !!
<qzzhong> p
<qzzhong> 
<Bilford> cool
<larsivi> Do the kubuntu koffice 1.5.1 packages have a fix for that fatal kexi bug?
<Adam_eM> hi there
<Adam_eM> i'm going to give kubuntu 6.06 a try... is it the same as ubuntu ? what differs these two releases
<larsivi> Adam_eM: KDE :)
<P3L|C4N0> the desktop enviroment
<larsivi> Riddell: Do the kubuntu koffice 1.5.1 packages have a fix for that fatal kexi bug?
<Adam_eM> larsivi that's great: i like the whole idea behind ubuntu but i don't like gnome :)
<Riddell> larsivi: yes, they do
<Riddell> although you might want to test that on trial data first
<larsivi> Riddell: thanks, don't have the trial data yet ;)
<blagoj> ngon frn sverige?
<Adam_eM> the only thing i am afraid of are the packages... most of them were made on gnome/gtk, so they're without qt flags... am i wrong ?
<larsivi> Adam_eM: I haven't experienced such problems
<Adam_eM> larsivi i meant that... for example: you're going to install some application, and after it you haven't got them displayed in the kmenu or such
<klerfayt> Adam_eM: log out amd in
<klerfayt> Adam_eM: it can happen backwards - you remove an applications but it's still in menu
<Adam_eM> i've never used to use any debian based distro, but i decided to try kubuntu in view of lots of packages. Can i use packages from debian repos too ?
<EvilIdler> You can usually use packages built for Debian, but avoid the official repositories. You'll find most, if not all, in Ubuntu.
<Adam_eM> klerfayt i had the problem if i was trying to install gnome-compiled package
<Adam_eM> i wanted to install gentoo because it has the biggest package base, but i have no time to compile everything so i decided to use kubuntu. I am using suse now
<Sythen> huh?
<Sythen> you devide to use kubuntu but are using suse.. o.O
<Adam_eM> Sythen i haven't installed kubuntu yet. I'm just going too... and i'd like to get sum info about it
<Sythen> Ahh, I get it :oD
<Sythen> mirc in suse?
<Adam_eM> Sythen windoze now, i'm not at home
<Adam_eM> i wonder if i could install my old nvidia card on dapper, which pisses me off on suse...
<Adam_eM> 7174 driver + 2.6.16 kernel\
<Adam_eM> anyone knows ?
<Snake[Sleep] > Adam_eM: check the wiki perhaps? (I dont know, just sayin what I do know :) )
<Snake[Sleep] > !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Snake[Sleep] > :(
<Snake[Sleep] > Adam_eM: according to that page ubotu just spit up, it goes back to the TNT and TNT2.. so it might work?
<Adam_eM> Snake[Sleep]  i've got riva tnt2...
<Adam_eM> and the usb modem - this might be a problem too
<Adam_eM> but the nvidia drivers are included in repos - great
<Snake[Sleep] > Heh USB modems I know nothing about :) but hell, worth a shot, wait for june 1st and get a dapper desktop cd (or go and get it now, but dapper is in beta stages - but its pretty stable)
<Adam_eM> Snake[Sleep]  i've made a request for it via shipit. I hope it's worth to remove suse :)
<Snake[Sleep] > Alright I got to get going
<Snake[Sleep] > hope you like kubuntu Adam_eM :)
<Adam_eM> Snake[Sleep]  i hope so too :) take care, bye
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<klerfayt> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/XglHowto?highlight=%28xgl%29 - that's for gnome and not kde!
<klerfayt> something wrong here with xgl - I don't have window decoration and system tray
<klerfayt> panel doesn't respond
<Seantater> klerfayt: they say -- xgl is /experimental/
<Seantater> klerfayt: try #ubuntu-xgl
<klerfayt> Seantater:  help me fix it
<klerfayt> Seantater:  look into your  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<klerfayt> Seantater:  line 464
<klerfayt> Seantater: what comes after ServerCmd=
<Seantater>  /usr/X11R6/bin/X -br
<Seantater> no spaces before /usr
<klerfayt> Seantater: I found the error compiz.real: Couldn't load plugin 'libgconf.so
<Seantater> so is libgconf installed?
<klerfayt> Seantater: let me first revert back to normal
<klerfayt> Seantater: kde is like half broken now
<chavo> klerfayt, It's all working for me but I used the quinstorm repos for compiz
<Seantater> klerfayt: working?
<klerfayt> Seantater: yes kde is back to normal
<Seantater> klerfayt: xorg working?
<klerfayt> Seantater: y
<Seantater> klerfayt: good!
<klerfayt> eh, I need gnome-window-decorator for compiz?
<firepol> hi there, i was using kubuntu with kde 3.5.2 (kubunut.org official repositories). i recently upgraded to dapper and now I have the following problem with konqueror:
<firepol> i have the "bookmarks" applet. each time i click a bookmark it opens it in a new konqueror window instead of using always the same one
<chavo> klerfayt, yes
<klerfayt> firepol: setting>configure konqueror
<klerfayt> firepol: web behaviour>tabbed browsing
<firepol> klerfayt: thank you very much
<firepol> the optinop was "hidden" inside the "advanced" tab
<firepol> *option
<klerfayt> I need good howto for compiz under kubuntu
<chavo> klerfayt, did you try ubuntuforums.org?
<klerfayt> chavo: they are all gnome-centric
<chavo> well I found one and it's working here
<klerfayt> chavo: link please? :)
<chavo> hold on a sec
<chavo> klerfayt, you have an nvidia card?
<klerfayt> chavo: yeah
<klerfayt> kde-window-decorator is broken?
<chavo> there's no kde-window decorator
<klerfayt> there is : KDE window decorator that can be used with the compiz composition and window manager
<klerfayt> compiz-kde
<klerfayt> and it's broken?
<apokryphos> yes, it's not complete
<klerfayt> ahaa; so I should install gnome-compiz instead?
<chavo> I have both installed but run gnome-window-decorator
<chavo> I'm using the quinstorm compiz repos too, not sure if that makes a difference
<apokryphos> klerfayt: es
<klerfayt> ok I failed with kde-compiz I'll try with gnome-compiz
<chavo> but just Today I finally got it all working
<apokryphos> don't worry, it doesn't look very gnomey at all =)
<chavo> well I had it working before, but it's working with Twinview now
<chavo> the windeco is nice but I like my buttons on the left
<chavo> plus the XGL server fixes a wierd font rendering bug on geforce 6600 cards
<klerfayt> chavo: what's the issue?
<piotrek> Can anyone help me installing Intel C++ Compiler on kubuntu?
<chavo> real slow font rendering on 6600GT with nvidia driver
<klerfayt> chavo: woot
<nads> hey guys... i have an unusual question...does anyone know where the string table of the symbol table in an elf file is found? (in other words, i want to translate the symbols into their textual names)
<chavo> woops one bug I havent fixed with XGL
<chavo> Shift and backspace kills the X session :D
<piotrek> Can anyone help me installing Intel C++ Compiler on kubuntu?
<apokryphos> not a bug; a feature
<chavo> there's still some wierd bugs though, I can't get the Server List window for konversation to close
<piotrek> #join intel
<piotrek> join #intel
<chavo> yeah man that slow font rendering thing made me go back to Windows, but now everything seems to be rockin
* klerfayt gives another try to xgl 
<klerfayt> hmm still broken
<klerfayt> this time with decorations
<klerfayt> but panel doesn't respond
<klerfayt> compiz.real: Couldn't load plugin 'libtransset.so'
<apokryphos> transset is obsolete now, anyhow; replaced by trailfocus and state plugins
<apokryphos> and transset only comes in quinn's packs
<klerfayt> extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".
<pradeepto> Riddell: around?
* klerfayt reverts back to normal
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<pradeepto> Riddell: hey there.
<klerfayt> I'll try kubuntu.org wiki's xglhowto
<pradeepto> Riddell: just wanted to tell you that I just came back from a Qt development talk a while back.
<pradeepto> Riddell: to a group of engg. college professors.
<pradeepto> Riddell: gave away a lot of Kubuntu CDs, those rare blue packed ones :)
<klerfayt> I don't have package gset-compiz
<chavo> klerfayt, it's not needed but makes it easier to configure
<apokryphos> pradeepto: good stuff! =)
<pradeepto> Riddell: and also started the show with Umbrello as  proof what Qt can do :)
<pradeepto> apokryphos: thanks :)
<chavo> I have a question about kubuntu-default-settings, why are there no bookmarks for konqueror?
<chavo> i just noticed that on the live cd
<klerfayt> take a look here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/XglHowto?highlight=%28xgl%29 - isn't this for gnome?
<imbrandon> kbuntu and ubuntu use the same wiki back end , they are themed
<klerfayt> imbrandon: ok there can I find good xgl for kde?
<imbrandon> you can actualy use that for kde too , the gnome decorator works
* klerfayt tries that howto 
<imbrandon> just use compiz-kde instead of compiz-gnome
<imbrandon> all the rest should be the same
<Riddell> pradeepto: wonderful :)
<chavo> klerfayt, make sure you have no stray instances of gnome-window-decorator running it doesn't always exit gracefully
<pradeepto> Riddell: :)
<pradeepto> Riddell: the box you sent just has 5 CDs and your card left now. Thanks for them dude :)
<klerfayt> chavo: I need howto first. you found it?
<klerfayt> chavo: shouldn't I replace "gnome-session "  with "kde" ?
<chavo> I can't find the exact one I used, I think I took info from a lot of them. compiz and xgl are in heavy development and hard to stay on top of the progress
<klerfayt> chavo: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/XglHowto?highlight=%28xgl%29
<chavo> klerfayt, I used kdm to start XGL
<chavo> klerfayt, kdm will start the XGL server, from there it doesn't matter which session you choose
<klerfayt> imo https://wiki.kubuntu.org/XglHowto?highlight=%28xgl%29 is still not for kde
<chavo> klerfayt, using that method just substitute startkde for gnome-session
<Bilford> how do I edit files in www
<Bilford> I opened Konqueror with kdesu konqueror
<Bilford> but when I click on a file to edit, it says  Kate or KEdit cant be initiated
<chavo> Bilford, why do you run konq as root?
* klerfayt gives another try
<Bilford> chavo, I dont know.  Im trying to edit files in www.  what's the best way
<chavo> files in www?
<Bilford> var/www
<chavo> ok
<chavo> just kdesu kate and the open the files from there
<klerfayt> nothing happened :)
<Bilford> when I do, the files look all weird
<Bilford> but Im sure thats not the way to do thing like this
<klerfayt> I think I'm doomed this time
<chavo> klerfayt, is XGL server running
<Bilford> editing www files would be a common thing
<Bilford> oh
<chavo> Bilford, sure it is
<Bilford> I'll just delete that folder as root
<Bilford> and remake it as the normal user
<klerfayt> chavo: no it's not
<imbrandon> umm just chmod it
<chavo> but I took ownership of the www folder
<Bilford> I mean yeah
<chavo> It's all for local use only anyway
<chavo> klerfayt, you use kdm?
<klerfayt> chavo: yes
<klerfayt> chavo: I'm not giving up yet
<chavo> open up /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and go to line 58
<chavo> should read -> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br
<Bilford> how do I chmod from root to user
<chavo> now comment that line out and add this one under it -> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<Bilford> the comman
<chavo> Bilford, you have to chown first
<imbrandon> Bilford: man chmod
<Pupeno> How do I find out the MAC address of my wireless card adapter ?
<Bilford> man chmod www/ -R  ?
<Bilford> where does it change user?
<chavo> Bilford, do you want to own them or just have write permissions
<imbrandon> no man changemod is the manual
<Bilford> own
<Bilford> oh
<Bilford> ok
<Bilford> I'll read that
<chavo> then you'll want to use chown
<imbrandon> chown and chmod are your friends
<Bilford> ok ty
<imbrandon> type "man <command>" to learn abouyt a command
<chavo> or you can change the directory in apache config to one you own
<chavo> you can use konq too, type man:chmod in the addressbar
<chavo> much prettier :)
<Bilford> sudo chown USERNAME www -R
<klerfayt> chavo: I get it running but it's still half broken
<klerfayt> chavo: panel is froxen
<klerfayt> chavo: *frozen
<chavo> klerfayt, did you do dist-upgrade lately?
<klerfayt> chavo: I'm using latest dapper
<klerfayt> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0"
<chavo> klerfayt, latest as in dist-upgraded today?
<klerfayt> chavo: no installed from cd
<klerfayt> chavo: it's updated
<chavo> ok because I had problems and upgraded a couple of hours ago and all is well
<chavo> but like I said I used quinstorm repos
<chavo> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<chavo> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<chavo> I haven't tried the official ones lately so I don't know if they're broken
<klerfayt> chavo: quinstrom repos?
<konold> hi
<munzir> goldenear: hi
<goldenear> hi munzir
<konold> does anyone use pinentry-qt and kmail?
<chavo> klerfayt, you still here?
<klerfayt> chavo: yes
<chavo> well I can tell you which repos to add
<klerfayt> chavo: I got them
<chavo> ok these?
<chavo> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<chavo> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<chavo> so you have compiz_0.0.10-0ubuntu14?
<klerfayt> chavo: I'm doing adept_update
<chavo> ok
* klerfayt joins #xgl
<chavo> klerfayt, you were able to start the XGL server right?
<klerfayt> chavo: yes but kicker freezed
<chavo> before you tried to run compiz?
<klerfayt> chavo: I had it running, just kde was half broken
<chavo> ok
<chavo> how did you start compiz?
<klerfayt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077
<chavo> you made the script called thefuture?
<klerfayt> chavo: umm. no
<chavo> ok
<frood> Does anyone know how I can type extended ascii characters in linux? Our Windows domain uses them in the domain password for the administrative accounts and I can't connect to the admin shares without them.
<klerfayt> chavo: I'll try with -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<chavo> only one bug for me right now, no apps showing up in kde taskbar
<klerfayt> chavo: what's in your /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  ServerCmd=
<chavo> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo
<klerfayt> chavo: is ":0 -fullscreen -ac"  needed?
<chavo> yes afaik, works for me
<klerfayt> chavo: what if "accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo" ?
<chavo> klerfayt, I think it'll work without them just very slowly
<klerfayt> chavo: and what's in you ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<chavo> I have a desktop file that starts compiz & gnome-window-decorator
<jorik> is there something i can do to free up some space in ubuntu ? it's taking up 11G right now, 6G is in my home directory but i have no clue where the rest might have gone too.
<Hobbsee> jorik: sudo aptitude clean
<jorik> Hobbsee, how much do you think that will clean ?
<jorik> thing is
<Hobbsee> jorik: i dont know - however much you have in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<jorik> hmmm ... 1G
<Hobbsee> that's a start then...
<jorik> thing is ... i want to be able to copy dvd's on kubuntu. I have 1.9G free right now. But it got me thinking ... i have some free space on my windows partition, could i use that one ?
<jorik> or is NTFS still dangerous to mount rw ?
<DeadS0ul> NTFS is still dangerous to mount as rw
<jorik> damnit
<DeadS0ul> but some people use fuse to mount it using the windows ntfs driver which is fairly safe from what i hear
<jorik> hmmm that doesnt sound like something id just set up in an afternoon
<Hobbsee> or captivefs - but none of them are likely to be safe
<jorik> I think im just gonna tighten the belt till i can buy a new -much much much bigger- HD
<gronbaek> how good is ext3 or reiserfs support in windows?
<DeadS0ul> gronbaek: read only and ...it's meh lol
<gronbaek> if u still can't use ntfs the other way around
<gronbaek> so it's either one OS or FAT...
<jorik> i have a windows program to read from ntfs, i have yet to have problems with it, it seems very stable
<kosh> it is amazingly how bad microsoft butchered filesystem support
<DeadS0ul> what do you mean?
<kosh> the original codebase that nt is based on (os/2) has very good filesystem support
<DeadS0ul> how'd they butcher fs support?
<kosh> DeadS0ul: it is a pain in the neck to support other filesystems in windows
<DeadS0ul> ah
<jorik> the neck ?
<kosh> DeadS0ul: you know how basically it supports squat filesystems and there are almost no drivers for it to support any others
<DeadS0ul> yeah the neck =P
<kosh> jorik: better then naming other places
<jorik> lol first time i've heard that one... is that "real" english ?
<DeadS0ul> kosh: I read bout this on the ext3 windows driver, all the features must be coded in the driver it self, it doesn't have anythign like vfs
<mhterres> morning
<DeadS0ul> Jorik yeah, the kind that parents use
<DeadS0ul> like spiffy!
<jorik> lol
<jorik> cool
<kosh> DeadS0ul: however the nt driver model originally came from os/2 which had a pretty easy way to add that kind of stuff
<kosh> DeadS0ul: however that was changed during nt 3.5 I think
<hatred-> I seem to be banned from ubuntu.. could someone please do me a favour and tell them they are gay ?
<kosh> hatred-: umm would you like to get banned from here also?
<kosh> hatred-: that just seems like a very 5 year old thing to do
<hatred-> hmm.. sure
<kosh> well if you managed to get banned from ubunta I am sure you can manage it here also I just don't see why that is your goal
<hatred-> I'm bored
<chavo> hatred-, grow up quit calling people childish names and you won't get banned
<hatred-> I don't care if I get banned
<chavo> !hug hatred
<ubotu> chavo: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chavo> everyone give hatred a hug
<kosh> what kinds of things where you saying to them which got you banned, usually you have to be very offensive
* Hobbsee hears talk of banning - whta's the problem?
<hatred-> hmm
<hatred-> I can't really remember
* DeadS0ul hugs hatred
<hatred-> stop it
* RadiantFire hugs hatred-
<Hobbsee> hatred-: with that attitude, you certainly wont get unbanned in #ubuntu
<hatred-> I don't want to be unbanned
<hatred-> I don't use debian/debian based systems
<hatred-> so why would I care
<Hobbsee> hatred-: why are you here?
<hatred-> to find the meaning of life
<Hobbsee> 42
<RadiantFire> i thought it was 47
<kosh> and the question is what do you get if you multiple 6 by 9 which it actually mathematically correct :)
<kosh> it just says how weird our universe is
<Hobbsee> true
<chavo> everyone go to #42
<apokryphos> katapult can now do calculations ;-)
<hatred-> I think FreeBSD rules. I hope everybody else in here agrees
<kosh> so Hobbsee what base is the universe?
<apokryphos> what base?
<kosh> FreeBSD is another os, it neither rules or sucks
<Hobbsee> kosh: 27.
<hatred-> it rules.
<OdyX> kosh: base 13
<mornfall|vie> fun here? do tell
<chavo> yes FreeBSD rules your Moms basement hatred
<RadiantFire> FreeBSD is a very impressive OS
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: exactly :D
<kosh> apokryphos: you can do mathematics in many number bases, most use base 10 but 6*9=42 in base 13
<kosh> OdyX: correct
<hatred-> freebsd is the shit
<kosh> well I can see why hatred- can banned
<Hobbsee> hatred-: quit flaming, and being otherwise immature.
<kosh> s/can/go
<RadiantFire> apparently
<mornfall|vie> lalala
<hatred-> why ?
<OdyX> kosh: reading WikiPedia is sometimes useful
<OdyX> :D
<RadiantFire> we should all be happy :)
<kosh> OdyX: hehe
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: don't ban him yet, let's have fun with troll ;)
<Hobbsee> hatred-: because it's against the COC.
<RadiantFire> is base 13 useful for anything?
<kosh> actually every os pretty much sucks
<hatred-> what's "COC" ?
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: don't think CoC is ground for banning though
<mornfall|vie> code of conduct
<Riddell> mornfall|vie: certainly is
<kosh> RadiantFire: for some types of astrophysics
<OdyX> RadiantFire: base 13 is the base in which the 42-tip works
<apokryphos> guys, #kubuntu-offtopic is the place for general chatter
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: sure it is.
<OdyX> wp:42 everybody
<mornfall|vie> huh?
<mornfall|vie> i have to read it
<hatred-> why don't you want to admit freebsd rules ?
<apokryphos> mornfall|vie: we generally ask members to abide by it. It's mostly just common sense.
<kosh> I have not seen a good os yet, however debian based systems are pretty good and ubuntu is definitely a pretty good one
<mornfall|vie> apokryphos: that's why i don't like that not following CoC can be used as excuse for ban
<OdyX> hatred-: this is no FreeBSD chan
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: afaik, COC applies in all ubuntu channels, i thought...
<mornfall|vie> i definitely don't follow CoC
<Hobbsee> thought that was in these definitions
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: you dont?
<mornfall|vie> because i haven't even read it
<OdyX> mornfall|vie: you should
<mornfall|vie> so i can't
<hatred-> ubuntu is for noobies
<apokryphos> mornfall|vie: it's never an excuse; it's more-or-less synonymous with common-sense. For those who don't know though we just link to it
<OdyX> hatred-: no, not only
<mornfall|vie> hatred-: you are being obnoxious
<OdyX> hatred-: ubuntu is for noobies TOO
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: sure, yes.
<hatred-> yes it is
<OdyX> hatred-: explain.
<apokryphos> mornfall|vie: /msg ubotu coc
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: you can ban him now :-)
<kosh> hatred-: I have been using linux for about 10 years now, I started with slackware and I used unixes before that, however I currently use ubuntu and I write database apps
<hatred-> it's gui centered. the end
<OdyX> hatred-: can't you do admin/compilation/packaging/hacking stuff on Ubuntu ?
<mornfall|vie> hatred-: you are teh lame
<OdyX> hatred-: and so what ?
<kosh> hatred-: ubuntu is not more gui centered then slackware is or anything else
<hatred-> mornfall|vie: you are teh gay
<mornfall|vie> hatred-: i like when people have no damn clue what they talk about
<hatred-> kosh: yes it is.
<mornfall|vie> yay!
<chavo> hatred-, you ar so right man, how could I have been so blind!
<hatred-> mornfall|vie: narcissist
<hatred-> chavo: dunno
<mornfall|vie> hatred-: yes, i am gay (= happy), well, not right now, but usually
<kosh> hatred-: it has very good postgres and zope packages for example, the debian based zope packages do full tracking of products, handle the db restarts, upgrades, zeo dependencies etc
<mornfall|vie> hatred-: or at least sometimes
<hatred-> that's not what I meant by gay
<hatred-> and what *I* meant is what matters
<mornfall|vie> hatred-: what did you mean?
<mornfall|vie> fun fun
<kosh> hatred-: and debian based postgres packages are among the best anywhere and where some of the first to include an autovacuum daemon
<hatred-> take a dictionary
<Hobbsee> !kofftopic
<ubotu> methinks kofftopic is Non Kubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<kosh> hatred-: that is for serious db stuff
* Hobbsee gives up, seeing as hatred- will not change, and has not been warned about offtopic.
<chavo> hatred-, I am a gay, noobie, narcissist. does this mean you don't like me anymore?
* hatred- was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<chavo> You won't be my friend?
<chavo> oh
<chavo>  he's gone
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: bets when he's back? :)
<OdyX> chavo: he "left"
<mornfall|vie> I WIN
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/sybec]  by Hobbsee
<chavo> hatred-, will you be my friend, you are so cool?
<_pocket> chavo pas cher tous ca
<kosh> actually I am happy that kubuntu recently added zope 2.9.2 packages and they are working well
<Hobbsee> bah.  my remove didnt work!
<chavo> ne parlez francais
<mornfall|vie> and there, another one sent to hell with a burning footprint of Hobbsee's steel capped op boots on his ass
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kosh> my only current problem with kubuntu dapper is some weird issues related to opening konquerors from the icons, probably related to my custom setup but still working on it
<kosh> sometimes it will open a konqueror window with no url bar
<goldenear> _pocket: you're not on kubuntu-fr :) chavo n'est pas franais
<kosh> however alt-f2 konqueror always works so it is strange
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: these steel capped boots are useful, you know
* Hobbsee holds her steel capped boots protectively
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kosh> Hobbsee: at least we know why he was banned from the other channel
<Hobbsee> yeah, well i suspected that after the first line...
* kosh offers Hobbsee some mithril boots
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: i wear steel-capped boots (not now, but when it's not too hot)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall|vie> they are useful, but you need be careful not to step on other people's feet
<kosh> personally I prefer planet killers
<mornfall|vie> unless you hate those people
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well..
<kosh> planet killers make a much better long term solutions to problems
<kosh> those that say you can't solve problems with violence just never tried enough :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall|vie> kosh: that's mean
<kosh> effective though :)
<kosh> imagine this scenario, which is more likely to create peace in the middle east? 1) lots of small actions, negotiations, etc or carpet bombing the entire place with nukes?
<Hobbsee> kosh: now that's definetly offtopic...
<kosh> yup was just making a silly point
<Hobbsee> :P
<kosh> however about the best way to fix windows boxes is to release a destructive virus? something that actually wiped out about 99% of all windows boxes and more then a few viruses have gotten that kind of penetration within < 8 hours
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kosh> that way people would switch to something better
<kosh> this chipping away with annoying viruses does squat, we need one that jsut formats every windows box
<h3sp4wn> Is anyone interested in writing a kde virus generation program ? (i.e viruses of the type that infect humans not computers - biological design)
<kosh> hmm actually no
<kosh> mostly I am interesting in writing better zope code
<kosh> I need to rewrite some of my code to work better in a lazy fashion
<ricardo> how to install swat under kubuntu 5.10
<ricardo> how to install swat under kubuntu 5.10??
<chx> hi. I can't get my microphone loud enough -- no matter what I change in KMix, it sounds the same low in Skype :(
<h3sp4wn> chx: Are you sure you are not plugging it into a line in (as apposed to a mic input)
<RadiantFire> wee, my laptop is here :)
<RadiantFire> I'm sure I will soon have questions to ask :)
<Bernardo> hi
<chx> h3sp4wn: hmmmm
<ricardo> how to install swat under kubuntu 5.10??
<chx> h3sp4wn: according to the motherboard manual the pink connector is a Mic In
<chx> h3sp4wn: the Light Blue is Line in. I may wear glasses but I truly hope I can distinguish between pink and blue :D
<h3sp4wn> chx: run alsamixer from the console
<chx> h3sp4wn: konsole won't do? i do not run artsd
<h3sp4wn> konsole will do
<ricardo> how to install swat under kubuntu 5.10??
<Bernardo> sudo apt-get install swat?
<chx> h3sp4wn: not much success :( same low
<Paradosso> hi, where can I get the unrar-nonfree package?
<h3sp4wn> multiverse
<h3sp4wn> or www.rarlab.com
<Paradosso> I have multiverse enabled h3sp4wn, but can't get the unrar-nonfree!
<eeos> hi there!
<HymnToLife> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<HymnToLife> Paradosso> could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<eeos> is Kubuntu 6.06 LTS available on the website the final version?
<h3sp4wn> Its called just unrar in dapper
<chx> eeos: can't be
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<chx> eeos: June 1 is the day Dapper Drake flies
<eeos> chriswk: why?
<eeos> chx: wy?
<chx> it's not out yet!
<eeos> chx: :-(
<jager> where can i get an iso for dapper?
<chx> eeos: come on it's just a week. and the beta is usuable. but this is offtopic
<eeos> chx: why offtopic?
<HymnToLife> because dapper discussion is on #ubuntu+1 until June 1st
<Paradosso> HymnToLife, http://pastebin.ca/58382
<Paradosso> here's my sources.list
<ricardo> sudo apt-get install swat (package swat not found)
<eeos> ok, thanks
<HymnToLife> Paradosso> try removing the ' 's at the beginning of lines
<Paradosso> ok
<Paradosso> HymnToLife, still can't see unrar-nonfree
<apokryphos> you haven't enabled multiverse
<apokryphos> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Paradosso> apokryphos, my sources.list is http://pastebin.ca/58382, I think multiverse is enabled
<HymnToLife> Paradosso> thats weird, well you can still download the DEB I guess
<Paradosso> that's what I am doing actually
<apokryphos> Paradosso: no, it's not enabled.
<apokryphos> Paradosso: add "multiverse" to every line there that has "universe"
<apokryphos> then sudo apt-get update
<Paradosso> you were right apokryphos
<eeos> I am new to ubuntu. I was thinking to migrate my office computers to it as soon as Dapper Drake is out. How patched is the kernel? is it easy to recompile the kernel adding new packages (for example alsa 1.0.11).
<eeos> ?
<OdyX> eeos: "new to Ubuntu", means "new to Linux"  ? Where are you from (distro) ?
<OdyX> and for what particular purpose would you need to recompilie your kernels ?
<eeos> OdyX: no, it does not mean I am new to linux, just to kubuntu
<eeos> OdyX: I need alsa 1.0.11
<OdyX> what for ?
<eeos> 1.0.11 support ha modems
<eeos> s/ha/hda
<OdyX> As Far As I know, Ubuntu kernels ar Vanilla's with Patches. Both can be obtained in packages.
<OdyX> eeos: is there a way for me to see my version of alsa ?
<eeos> right. so the patches can be applied to any kernel?
<OdyX> well. Probably not.
<eeos> OdyX: yes you can see your alsa version, but is not that easy ( :-( )
<OdyX> eeos: I have time
<eeos> well, if you kept everything including tools at the same version
<eeos> just try
<eeos> aplay --version
<eeos> what is the result?
<OdyX> aplay: version 1.0.10 by Jaroslav Kysela <perex@suse.cz>
<eeos> ok
<eeos> so you are running the beta of dapper?
<eeos> then we know it is 1.0.10
<OdyX> Yep.
<OdyX> Exact
<eeos> if you change the drivers but not the tools
<eeos> then it is a bit more complicated
<eeos> you can check the boot sequence, when it starts up alsa it should declare the version
<eeos> also you can check the package name, usually contains the version
<eeos> OdyX: is that ok?
<OdyX> ?
<eeos> OdyX: you asked how to identify alsa?
<OdyX> well... I don't know what YOU are looking for...
<eeos> OdyX: I kow how to identify the version of alsa. On the computer I have here is alsa 1.0.11 :-D
<OdyX> well. Here it is 1.0.10
<OdyX> .D
<eeos> OdyX: but I want to migrate to Kubuntu, so I need to know how patched is the kernel, how easy is to recompile with alsa upgrades
<OdyX> well.. I don't recompile my kernels... It should not be hard. I did once, it just worked.
<eeos> ok
<eeos> do you know where to find the list of patches that kubuntu applied to the vanialla kernel?
<pm> i've installed dapper beta, will it automatically upgrade to the stable version on the first of july?
<kosh> yes and no
<theripper> can somone help me install driver with ndiswrapper?
<kosh> it won't do it all on its own, however if you use adept, apt-get dist-upgrade etc to do upgrades it will just become that version
<kosh> so as long as you are doing updates normally it will be all right, however if you don't do any updates at all then no it won't change from what is installed now
<chuso> hi all! :)
<chuso> first of all, sorry for my English
<chuso> i have just changed "breezy" for "dapper" on my sources.list, so i did a aptitude udate ; aptitude upgrade ; aptitude dist-upgrade
<pm> kosh: won't apt-get upgrade be enough?
<chuso> but the dist-upgrade returns me dependencies problems
<chuso> gdk-imlib1-dev and gdk-imlib11-dev
<chuso> does anybody know how could I fix it?
<Prak> is nixternal here?
<slow-motion> hallo
<ricardo> again, i need to install swat somebody knows if swat comes with kubuntu 5.10???
<sonic> Hi there, anyone know how to unlocck a M$ access db file?
<nixternal> hey Prak
<ricardo> adept says that the package consits blah vlah vlah ..... swat blah blah blah, but swat it's not installed
<theripper> can somone help me install driver with ndiswrapper?
<HymnToLife> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<corey> anyone here use kbear?
<h3sp4wn> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/net/swat its in breezy universe either you don't have the repos enabled or you are lying that it doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> Remember to use swat you need to enable a root password which will break alot of things
<ricardo> universe, will check
<konold> h3sp4wn: can you provide an example of what will be broken?
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please, help me! How can I fix the broken packages?
<corey> noone uses kbear?
<h3sp4wn> [16:37]  <h3sp4wn> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/net/swat its in breezy universe either you don't have the repos enabled or you are lying that it doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> konold: Things that are based upon using sudo maybe not everything or even anything you may notice but people have alot of problems doing that sort of stuff (probably not if you are not using any gui apps)
<ricardo> that sour don't appear in adept, a add, but how to enable universe
<John-Z> Ricardo, what's your question?
<h3sp4wn> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<corey> im suprised here noone uses kbear
<corey> i cant figure out something simple
<corey> and apparently the sourceforge site that has the manual is down ;o
<macd> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<macd> lost my bookmark.
<corey> ;P
<corey> http://kbear.sourceforge.net/ thats getting an sql error for yall isnt it?
<chavo> corey, yes
<corey> weird
<macd> Has anyone else had a error with apt-get update, some of the repos are reporting http-301 err
<corey> im trying to get khelpcenter and im getting a perm moved error
<corey> so i think somethings funky
<nixternal> ya..looks like some of the repository servers are takin' a nap
<ricardo> ok adding repositories shows swat as BROKEN
<Prak> nixternal, i gotta go
<nixternal> same erros here
<nixternal> k Prak
<Prak> ttyl about that problem
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> nice
<macd> Is it just the US repos, does anyone else use another countrys mirrors?
<Skipster> can kubutu be installed on the same drrive as windows
<corey> yes
<Skipster> may i ask how
<corey> two partitions
<ricardo> first install windows, the repartition disk
<uwo> hi all. having problems unmounting ipod: "umount: /mnt/ipod: device is busy", although i am not using it (gtkpod closed and amarok not connected)
<Skipster> ok great, would you know where i can fing the documentation for it
<corey> dunno theres numerous sites on dual booting
<corey> just install windows form scratch but dont make the partition full size of disk only make it as much as you need
<Skipster> i'll just google Dual Botting then, thanks
<corey> then just install kubuntu and during install you can tell it to only take up free space
<corey> its not hard
<macd> pg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<macd> opps
<macd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<corey> hrmm kbear crashes when i try and download a file ;[
<ricardo> enablig universe and multiverse showa swat as BROKEN???
<corey> servers are down
<nixternal> ..
<xwolf-> any suggestions on a good torrent client? azureus is slow as hell
<troy> xwolf-: bittorrent.py :)
<nixternal> ktorrent
<nixternal> ktorrent is a clone to utorrent from the way it looks and acts...plus it is fast
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<troy> or if you're on dapper, it's already there (at least in my case)
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> same here
<theripper> ok , i get an error when sudo ndiswrappper "on line 135" which is coulnt copy .inf , why would it not be able to copy it ?
<xwolf-> ok ktorrent i can apt-get, what about the other one you said troy ?
<troy> xwolf-: that's the official bittorrent client, you can apt-get that one too :)
<charon> hi evrybody
<nixternal> hey charon
<Skipster> bittorrent
<aseigo> aaah!
<aseigo> Err http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<aseigo>   301 Moved Permanently
<aseigo> ok, that can't be good... =/
<charon> i am looking for a tip in making tightvncserver work with amd64 dapper. Anybody got expirience with that ?
<corey> aseigo: servers are funked right now
<NthDegree> aseigo
<aseigo> evidently =)
<NthDegree> there is no problem with moved permanently
<NthDegree> it should have a link to where it's been moved to
<troy> aseigo: mine are working fine... want my sources.list?
<aseigo> NthDegree: this is when doing an apt-get update =/ and it just fails...
<charon> hmm guess not
<charon> Anbody has a tip on a good alternate vnc server ?
<aseigo> troy: thanks.. but it's ok, i just switched off the .ca mirror
<troy> aseigo: okay, no problem :)
<troy> aseigo: how long have you been using *ubuntu anyway? thought you were always an RPM person...
<aseigo> oh, i swing both ways
<aseigo> i have been using suse as my primary desktop system for a number of years however
<aseigo> that changed this year, but i still have one box with suse on it
<nixternal> 1 full second of lag on irc ownz
<nixternal> it tends to look like i am only getting like 5fps
<nixternal> great stuff
<troy> nixternal: weird, I'm at 91ms lag right now :P
<macd> nixternal: get of that t0r network :P
<nixternal> i am to now...96ms
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> muhahah
<nixternal> t0r ownz j00
<nixternal> ;D
<macd> more like it gets people owned
<macd> :P
<nixternal> im doing a http flash of solaris 10..but that shouldn't take that much
<nixternal> 2400MBytes remaining
<nixternal> it is quiet in here today
<RadiantFire> so I have a question
<nixternal> and that question is?
<RadiantFire> I'm trying to install on a Dell Inspiron E1405
<RadiantFire> and the wireless is being silly
<nixternal> what card is in it?
<RadiantFire> ndiswrapper -l lists hardware present, but I don't have a wireless interface
<RadiantFire> Dell 1390
<nixternal> if you do iwconfig all  you see is lo and eth0?
<RadiantFire> yep
<RadiantFire> i've read I need to use fn-f2 software switch
<nixternal> like you...my wlan = eth0
<RadiantFire> and the f2 key has a lil wireless dower
<RadiantFire> mmm, I'm on the box right now
<RadiantFire> I have  an ethernet jack plugged into it right now
<nixternal> i set my wireless up right through my eth0
<uwo> i don't really understand this mount/umount thing - why does my ipod sometimes want to mount to sda2 and sometimes to sdb2 (even sdc2...); in fstab i only have sda2 for it, so it is a hassle when it "chooses" something else
<RadiantFire> iwconfig says eth0 has no wireless extensions
<nixternal> my problem has been with setting up and wep and what not...i dont' use ndiswrapper cuz i have an orinoco card
<RadiantFire> mmm
<nixternal> let me boot up my lappy real quick to take a look
<RadiantFire> ndiswrapper wiki lists this card as flawless
<Dr_Willis> uwo,  im not sure you really want a fstab entry for that thing.
<RadiantFire> and its a broadcom chipset bcmwl5
<uwo> Dr_Willis: on breezy? i read on forums i need one...
<Dr_Willis> uwo,  on dapper here. so cant tell ya.
<Dr_Willis> Its getting to be a "user friendlyness fighting with users-that-know-how-to-do-things" issue. :P
<uwo> Dr_Willis: am still on breezy - without the fstab entry it doesn't mount at all
<Dr_Willis> uwo,  10 days.. dapper will be out. :P
<uwo> :)
<nixternal> ya...see i don't use ndiswrapper...iwconfig shows my wireless card as eth0
<nixternal> i have never had it as wlan0 or anything like it should either
<nixternal> plus...every time i try to use wep...i can't get it to connect
<RadiantFire> i'm convinced its a software switch thing
<nixternal> it very well could be
<RadiantFire> because bcmwl5 lists the hardware present
<uwo> Dr_Willis: can you tell me one thing - i am going to try dapper as soon as it comes out, because i have heard of several good improvements. i am still a bit scared that some things won't work (wireless, ?ipod?, ?palm?), so i would like to create a backup of my breezy so i can fall back. is it enough to copy the whole system to external drive and then just to copy back (using a live cd if it is the only way to start the computer? (am not dualbooting)
<nixternal> the boadcom card should have been picked up from the get go...odd that it doesn't autoconfigure and give you a connection either
<nixternal> i have always read that the broadcom cards were picked up
<RadiantFire> broadcom works without ndiswrapper?
<RadiantFire> lemme rmmod ndiswrapper and see if anything happens
<Dr_Willis> uwo,   i just use 2 hard drives with dirrenet disrtos on each one.
<nixternal> my card was picked up..and ubuntu/kubuntu is the only one to not install mine with ndiswrapper
<MetaMorfoziS> hey anybody knwos why said it all when i start kdm:
<nixternal> hey RadiantFire...have you check out the wlan-ng website to see if it lists your card?
<MetaMorfoziS> May 23 18:30:03 sajtosteszta kdm_greet[5182] : Can't open default user face
<MetaMorfoziS> May 23 18:30:22 sajtosteszta kdm_greet[5182] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<MetaMorfoziS> tihsis why it satrts after nvidia logoo only 40seconds
<uwo> Dr_Willis: unfortunately can't afford that, am on laptop with limited space...
<nixternal> MetaMorfoziS: that is the same with a lot of people
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> i found on google
<Dr_Willis> uwo,  good luck then is all ya can hope for.
<nixternal> mien does it to..even after a default setup at times
<MetaMorfoziS> some topics and psots, but i can'T find any solution
<Dr_Willis> uwo,  i tend to use mondo/mindi to backup my systems
<nixternal> i haven't found one either
<MetaMorfoziS> so, no solution?
<nixternal> i had read someone say it is due to the theme...but that can't be true if i am using a default kde theme
<MetaMorfoziS> if i try other loginscreen?
<RadiantFire> nixternal: that would be a negative
<nixternal> hmmm
<MetaMorfoziS> yes...
<MetaMorfoziS> i readed that post^^
<uwo> Dr_Willis: thnx for hint, am sure it will be ok in the long run, its only the first 2 weeks that are risky (before the forums fill up)
<MetaMorfoziS> but i try out it.
<Dr_Willis> ive not heard of any dapper issues with that stuff.. but theres always issues with everything.
<nixternal> ummm...wlan has hardware compatibility update - feb 1, 2004
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> i hate when someone grabs a url that is exactly like the real one and messes it all up
<RadiantFire> that no good
<RadiantFire> nixternal: ima brb
<nixternal> k
<RadiantFire> see if a reboot fixes anything
<RadiantFire> maybe I will hold down fn-f2 du ring boot and see if that does anhthing
<nixternal> hey
<nixternal> do you hvae wep or wpa enabled?
<RadiantFire> no
<nixternal> how about ssid broadcast?
<RadiantFire> yes
<nixternal> is it enabled?
<RadiantFire> enabled
<nixternal> ok...so it is like setup default right now then...cool..best way to test wireless with linux...secure it once it works ;D
<RadiantFire> yeah
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> reboot see what happens
<nixternal> im readin' up on your card
<RadiantFire> well, I now seem to have a sit0 interface with no wireless extensions
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> ya...i have sit0..same thing
<nixternal> so you have lo, eth0, and sit0...and all 3 say no wireless extensions?
<RadiantFire> yep
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> is your card internal or pcmcia?
<RadiantFire> internal
<nixternal> grrr
<RadiantFire> this is frustrating
<nixternal> what does dmesg say?
<RadiantFire> awww, crap
<RadiantFire> unknown symbols
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> unknown symbols
<nixternal> wth is that all about/
<RadiantFire> I have no idea
<nixternal> that is what it says in dmesg
<RadiantFire> ndiswrapper is saying unknown symbols
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> hmmm
<RadiantFire> sigh, I got this wireless card cuz everyone said it worked great...
<RadiantFire> with ndiswraper
<Seantater> which card?
<RadiantFire> dell 1390
<RadiantFire> i'm connected I'm gonna upgrade to the newer kernel, see if it fixes anything
<Lynoure> Did latest update break anybody's wireless? I'm using knetworkmanager, which no longer seems to be able to configure the device
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> thats entertaining
<Lynoure> RadiantFire: What's  entertaining?
<RadiantFire> I'm having a wireless problem...
<nixternal> i just did latest update...but i don't use knetworkmanager
<nixternal> let me look at mine and see what it does
<nixternal> <-cmd line junky
<Lynoure> nixternal :)
<nixternal> word up homies...i dun even have it install....lemme get it really quick ;D
<lbe> ?ff
<nixternal> it is working on my lappy
<Lynoure> knetworkmanager shows my network, but at signal strenght -1 (and the AP is 2 metres away, line of sight)
<lbe> anyone got the URL to the page about installing firefox 1.5 on kubuntu
<nixternal> are you talkin' knetworkmanager or kwirelessmanager?
<nixternal> i don't see any signal strength thing in knetworkmanager
<Lynoure> nixternal: knetworkmanager
<nixternal> hmmm...
<nixternal> i don't see any signal strenght indicators...i see 2 red exclamation points
<Lynoure> nixternal: I couldn't get kwirelessmanager to do WPA for me, originally
<nixternal> had to us wpa_supplicant?
<Lynoure> nixternal: Oh, I have never seen exclamation points, I think
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> they are to red towers
<nixternal> lol
<Lynoure> nixternal: Yes, I do, I think...
<nixternal> had to look closely
<nixternal> i can't get wep or wpa to work on my lappy
<nixternal> but i don't care...i have an open wireless network with mac filtering
<RadiantFire> thats a good idea
<nixternal> i only open it when when i use the lappy
<Lynoure> nixternal: mac filtering is quite easy to circumvent...
<RadiantFire> i should probably turn macfilter on in the router
<nixternal> i use the lappy pretty much at starbucks only
<Lynoure> nixternal: but, yes, doing that helps.
<RadiantFire> yeah, but anyone who can spoof macfiltering can probably crack wep
<RadiantFire> ...
<Lynoure> RadiantFire: That's why I don't use WEP :)
<nixternal> kismet picks up mac too doesn't it
<nixternal> lol
<RadiantFire> so, nixternal
<nixternal> no wonder my lil war hax0r neighbor keeps buggin' me
<RadiantFire> i reinstalled the driver with ndiswrapper
<RadiantFire> and got all of these messages
<nixternal> the symbol messages?
<nixternal> unknown
<RadiantFire> no
<nixternal> something new?
<RadiantFire> Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2
<RadiantFire> like 8 times
<MetaMorfoziS> nixternal: yes, it's true, not the login screen is the kdm_greet problem
<nixternal> http://www.linuxforums.org/network/wlan_cards_and_linux.html
<nixternal> check that out RadiantFire
<nixternal> if yo haven't already
<nixternal> it is your card and ndiswrapper setup
<nixternal> your not the only one with the problem either
<RadiantFire> really
<RadiantFire> thhats exciting
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> the downfall to ndiswrapper...it uses windows drivers
<nixternal> "Perfect! If anything goes wrong here it will be because of problems between the version of ndiswrapper and the kernel."
<RadiantFire> nixternal: so that guy who had the problem matches mine flawlesses
<nixternal> and that was referring to ....   modprobe ndiswrapper
<RadiantFire> are you suggesting I compile a new kernel and ndiswrapper?
<nixternal> i don't think i would go that far just yet
<nixternal> what kerne are you using?
<nixternal> 2.6.16-23
<nixternal> or whatever
<RadiantFire> 2.6.15-21
<nixternal> i was close ;D
<RadiantFire> I'm updawting right no
<RadiantFire> i installed off flight 7
<RadiantFire> so I will reboot and try it with 686-smp-23
<RadiantFire> when its done
<RadiantFire> everything else works really well though :)
<nixternal> hehe...i got lucky with my wireless
<RadiantFire> wait do you have the same model laptop as I do?
<nixternal> ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/nubuntu are the only distros to work with it though
<RadiantFire> mmm, if I get desperate I can always whip out my gentoo CD, I bet it has newer kernel versions on it :)
<RadiantFire> ok, done updating
<RadiantFire> gonna see if it works with the nwe kernel
<luksan> my font sizes went crazy after the latest upgraded
<xwolf-> i want uTorrent running here ;/
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> use ktorrent
<xwolf-> ktorrent sucks bad. bittorrent also
<nixternal> i use utorrent on winblows...and ktorrent on nix
<nixternal> ktorrent rox for me
<nixternal> i don't know about wine and utorrent
<xwolf-> i only use torrent in linux to seed...
<nixternal> ahh
<xwolf-> i tried putting the damn torrent in ktorrent but couldnt do it
<theripper> ok , i get an error when sudo ndiswrappper "on line 135" which is coulnt copy .inf , why would it not be able to copy it ?
* Lynoure smiles a happy, embarrassed smile
<xwolf-> azureus has force check, set folder and those things.. you can do it all. ktorrent doesnt (if it has, it's damn hidden)
<xwolf-> problem is, it's gonna be hard to start azureus every time i turn on the pc and wait for it to check 4.5GB of a single torrent
<nixternal> sudo ndiswrapper -i filename.INF
<RadiantFire> bah
<RadiantFire> still no joy
<nixternal> hmmm
<RadiantFire> I'm gonna do it the old fashioned way
<RadiantFire> and compile ndiswrapper
<cyberboy> could somebody please help me? I closed adept package manager wrong, but now it only opens in read mode so i can't install any thing
<nixternal> you doin' ndiswrapper from the reposiory?
<RadiantFire> yes
<nixternal> nice spelling on that one
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ya..i read in the ubuntu forums when i was having issues...that some people had issues with the repository version
<RadiantFire> I'm frustrated
<RadiantFire> works great on my desktop
<RadiantFire> I wonder why
* aseigo notes that ktorrent 1.3 is decent.. 1.2 had a number of annoying bugs .. =/
<RadiantFire> other question
<RadiantFire> do you know how do enable the little media keys on the edge of the laptop?
<aseigo> cyberboy: try running an apt command from the command line... e.g. apt-get update
<seth> cyberboy, press CTRL + Escape
<seth> then remove the hung process
<nixternal> i can't say that i do RadiantFire
<RadiantFire> oh well
<nixternal> that link i gave you
<RadiantFire> yeah?
<nixternal> it has some guy on the bottom talking about it though
<seth> cyberboy, you probably have a sleeping dpkg process hanging about :)
<RadiantFire> yeh
<RadiantFire> I know
<nixternal> lain....he says the hot key will not switch it on...so obviously he is using it
<RadiantFire> thats my problem
<nixternal> hmmm
* nixternal has an older laptop with no hotkeys ;(
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> whoa
<RadiantFire> ah
<RadiantFire> so I just found something online
<nixternal> wait...i do have hot keys...i forgot...my lappy has all hte media hotkeys
<RadiantFire> some guy coudln't make it work with 1.8
<nixternal> hmm..
<RadiantFire> so he used the 1.15
<RadiantFire> he has a dell e1505
<nixternal> whoa...he went back a little bit
<nixternal> 1.8 to 1.15 is over a year in difference isn't it
<RadiantFire> yeah
<RadiantFire> someone needs to get on that
<RadiantFire> 1.8 is ancient
<RadiantFire> I was using 1.8 on a gentoo install 8 months ago...
<RadiantFire> do you know packages I have to install to build a kernel?
<nixternal> ya...i have noticed that all of the linux wireless apps are old
<nixternal> wlan-ng, ndiswrapper
<nixternal> the only thing i seen have a recent update is wpa_supplicant
<RadiantFire> ok
<RadiantFire> so I know there is some funky debian method for building a kernel
<Flosoft> hey
<RadiantFire> what do I need besides build-essential to build a kernel
<nixternal> bin86
<Flosoft> why isn't there an up2date realplayer in Dapper?
<Lynoure> kernels are fun to build
<nixternal> ummm...gcc
<Flosoft> or atleast a Konqueror plugin?
<Lynoure> RadiantFire:  google for "debian and the kernel"
<RadiantFire> I know kernels are fun to build
<nixternal> i think i do sudo apt-get install build-essential bin86 gccwhatever
<nixternal> kernel headers
<RadiantFire> can I build ndiswrapper without the fully compiled kernel?
<nixternal> been a while since i installed um
<nixternal> now i just dl the kernel and get to work
<Lynoure> RadiantFire: I don't know anything about ndiswrappers, as I'm lucky to do out of box with my wireless
<nixternal> ya same here Lynoure...orinoco worked right from the get go
<nixternal> actually...i had issues with kismet cuz everywhere has my wireless card labeled as a prismII and it isn't
<RadiantFire> push comes to shove I can always go get a ralink mini-pci I think
<nixternal> and the breezy install i did used ndiswrapper now that i remember and i had issues up the wazoo...so i upgraded to dapper
<RadiantFire> I set up a friends laptop and that one worked out of hte box
<Flosoft> maybe a Kaffeine Real Player plugin for konqueror?
<Flosoft> anyone?
<nixternal> good question...i couldn't answer since i haven't gotten aroudn to messing with media yet
<nixternal> i am to busy writin' crap ;)
<RadiantFire> so while I have sources downloading
<nixternal> vmware + solaris 10 install = sloooooooooooow
<RadiantFire> did you figure out how to use the media hotkeys?
<nixternal> once again...mine worked for the get go....let me tail /var/log and press um see what ig et
<RadiantFire> sigh...
<RadiantFire> and people wonder why linux hadn't gone mainstream yet...
<nixternal> i hear you
<nixternal> linux isn't for the kindhearted just yet
<nixternal> hey Prak
<Prak> hey
<RadiantFire> all I know is, my desktop worked out of theh box
<Lynoure> RadiantFire: It requires a careful choice of hardware still, I know. As many companies do not share their specs and reverse-engineering stuff is hard work
<Prak> i'm not near my linux pc right now
<RadiantFire> Lynoure: I did my research
<Prak> i'm just here to paste the error message that i got from yesterday
<Prak> any updates?
<RadiantFire> everything was listed as compatible, including the wireless card through ndiswrapper
<Prak> downloading dapper right now
<Lynoure> RadiantFire: I think I carefully avoided ndiswrapper solutions.
<Lynoure> Was a sceptic.
<nixternal> dapper will fix it Prak...i just have that feeling
<nixternal> hehe
<Prak> ok...
<Prak> we'll find out later tonight
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> i need to get cleanin' up my pigsty and get in the shower
<nixternal> this irc makes me lazy ;D
<RadiantFire> Lynoure:  there were no other good solutions
<RadiantFire> roflmao
<nixternal> haha
<Lynoure> RadiantFire: I understand, it took me ages to find my baby
<RadiantFire> weeem I figured out how to adjust screen brightness
<nixternal> you guys got me sittin' here with 4 puters goin' trying to simulate issues
<nixternal> my systems run so good that i don't have problems...and i can't even recreate um ;D
<Lynoure> RadiantFire: Now I'm deliriously happy with this hp nc8230
<nixternal> RadiantFire: i have noticed that linux runs better on older proven systems too
<Lynoure> nixternal: Did you notice my embarrassed happy smile above? =)
<nixternal> i don't have anythign newer then 3 years old
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ya i seen that Lynoure
<nixternal> haha
<RadiantFire> oh well
<Lynoure> nixternal: that was the sound of my network problem being caused by pressing "network on/off" button before booting to winxp last night =)
<RadiantFire> sooner or later its ability to run flawless on older systems will give it the inroads it needs
<nixternal> ahhhh
<r0xz> hey guys, is it normal for xorg to use 169 MB ram and peaks of cpu? (dapper)
<nixternal> xorg is a hog that is for sure
<nixternal> lemme see what mine is doing
<r0xz> that is 169 virtual
<nixternal> whoa
<RadiantFire> and the good news is I've compiled kernels before...
<nixternal> mine is like 0
<nixternal> kernel compilation = fun fun fun
<GaiaX11> I've upgraded my system 4 times and when i reboot it, grub show me 4 kernel options. How can i get rid of some of them the older ones without breaking my system or not being able to boot it again?
<r0xz> i just started ktorrent (svn) and xorg gone wild until i killed ktorrent 9?)
<r0xz> (?)
<GaiaX11> I am asking it because i think the older kernels are taking much room in my hd.
<nixternal> let me start ktorrent and see what happens
<nixternal> grub....you can get rid of the older kernels through adept
<nixternal> i just called you grub
<nixternal> lol
<RadiantFire> lol
<nixternal> GaiaX11: you can get rid of the older kernels through adept
<RadiantFire> i remember when I ran out of space in /boot
<r0xz> i think the upgrades made some problem, 25 i'll install the rc and see again. I just hope i am the only one with this "problem"
<RadiantFire> that was entertaining
<RadiantFire> holy kernel panics batman, its not working!
<Desh> Can a anyone help with changing root pass?
<nixternal> you need to keep kernel headers and the linux-kernel-2.6.15-23-386
<nixternal> desh...kmenu > system settings > users
<GaiaX11> What about synaptic?
<gpo> hi all
<nixternal> do administration...
<r0xz> Desh: there is no root pass because there is not root account
<nixternal> ya GaiaX11...synamptic will work
<Desh> Nah see myproblem goes beyond this...
<nixternal> no..there is a root account....it just is like disabled ;D
<nixternal> sudo -s -H
<gpo> i just installed kubuntu dapper and i've noticed that i have too many modules when i lsmod. Where can i delete some of them ?
<Desh>  It randomly asks me for a root passwd when I boot into recovery mode and the one pass I always used does not work. Also, my normal user account was accidentally stripped of sudo powers by me.
<nixternal> you cang et root that way
<nixternal> fakeroot even
<GaiaX11> nixternal, many thanks!
<nixternal> np
<nixternal> when you select to remove them GaiaX11...look closely if it comes up with dependencies
<nixternal> ask question in here while you go through with it
<nixternal> just to be safe
<nixternal> don't want to grab to much
<r0xz> Desh: have your tried sudo passwd root ?
<Desh> I cannot since my only account is stripped of sudo powers
<nixternal> huh...how did that happen>?
<RadiantFire> Desh, boot in recovery and do gpasswd -a <accont> admin
<Desh> I accidentally changed the primary group.
<nixternal> ahhh
<gpo> plz help me : i just installed kubuntu dapper and i've noticed that i have too many modules when i lsmod. Where can i delete some of them ?
<Desh> And for some reason, when I boot into recovery mode it asks for a pass for maintenance.
<nixternal> gpo: what do you mean you have to many modules?
<Desh> I added a line at the end of the kernel in the GRUB menu and I am logged in as root@(none)
<gpo> nixternal : he loads me many modules that i don't need
<Desh> But when I use passwd there, it says: Authentication tocken lock busy
<nixternal> you change which modules load and what not through the kernel
<nixternal> you have to compile your kernel and select what you need and don't need
<r0xz> yikes, i see. What about using a live-cd and create & mount the right devices and then change the groups?
<RadiantFire> what does sleep-inside-spinlock do?
<nixternal> i hvae no clue
<RadiantFire> some kind of mutex mechanism?
<nixternal> sleep-inside-spinlock...where in the hell did that come from...
<Desh> Hmm, I have Knoppix 3.4...
<gpo> nixternel : it is a standard ubuntu kernel
<r0xz> could work
<Desh> How would I change groups with that?
<nixternal> ya...all vanilla kernels are bloated...i download from www.kernel.org and grab the latest and compile my own
<reagleBRKLN> just installed dapper and was hoping it would be nice pnp with my devices... but not only does it not create a logical symlink (e.g., FUJI, MUVO, usbdisk), it's not mounting an icon
<reagleBRKLN> what packages do i need for this?
<gpo> nixternal : there isn't a way to avoid that ?
<RadiantFire> thats why I dumped gentoo, cuz I was tired of configuring kernels...
<gpo> nixternal : i thought there was a file like /etc/modules
<nixternal> not really gpo....they are loaded like that so they tend to work on every machine they are installed on...all those modules really don't slow anything down or increase kernel size at all
<reagleBRKLN> usb-mount, hal-device-manager ?
<nixternal> i don't have  /etc/modules
<gpo> nixternal : except that ubuntu loads me a bad module for my wireless ethernet card
<nixternal> lol...my /etc/modules is there...just flat out empty
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> what card do you have?
<gpo> wmp54gs working with ndiswrapper
<RadiantFire> gpo, add the bad moduole to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nixternal> what module is loading that is bad for the card?
<nixternal> ya.
<RadiantFire> blacklist <modname>
<gpo> yes !
<gpo> thanks
<RadiantFire> silly prism54 drivers did that to me
<nixternal> ya...me too
<nixternal> the whole prismII thing when i needed orinoco
<RadiantFire> i've forgotten how much fun it is to watch kernel builds scroll by
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i go and mow the lawn when that part takes place
<nixternal> ;D
<RadiantFire> hopefully when this is done I can go outside in the nice weather and do some coding
<nixternal> damn...it is 70f right now too
<nixternal> and im in here on the puter
<nixternal> im e.tarded
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> its 85
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> where you at?
<RadiantFire> I'm gonna wait till it cools down a lil, and then go for a job
<RadiantFire> jog*
<RadiantFire> Atlanta
<nixternal> hotlanta
<RadiantFire> yep
<nixternal> hehe..stone mountain baby
<nixternal> pink floyd laser light show
<nixternal> i love hotlanta
<nixternal> used to stay out in snellville
<nixternal> LOL
<RadiantFire> lol
<nixternal> my x is from snellville
<RadiantFire> anything doing with your multimedia hotkeys
<RadiantFire> ?
<nixternal> nada
<RadiantFire> oh well
<nixternal> the only one that works is the sound on/off
<nixternal> but i beleive that is through the bios and not nix
<nixternal> i know it is through the bios actually
<RadiantFire> the guy who got this lappy working that I'm reading uses Gnome, and said something about a gnome utility to configure all the fun stuff
<RadiantFire> seeing as how I hate gnome, that does me very little good...
<nixternal> that key..all it is...is a power on/off switch...i don't see why linux would control it...i think it don't work cuz the card isn't working yet
<RadiantFire> the thing is
<RadiantFire> i have little fn key mods
<GaiaX11> And then .... remove the dependencies as well?
<nixternal> what you can do in gnome you can do in kde ;)
<RadiantFire> the fn key plus up-down changes my screen brightness
<nixternal> yes GaiaX11
<RadiantFire> but the pgup key has a louder icon and the pgdown key has a softer icon
<nixternal> as long as they are not related to the curent kernel
<RadiantFire> but fn-pgup doesn't increase volume
<RadiantFire> and pgdown doesn't decrease it
<nixternal> uname -r to see what your latest kernel is
<RadiantFire> why does it work for some keys and not others!
<nixternal> really...see now my volume keys do work
<nixternal> but i don't believe they are software controlled
<nixternal> as i can press then while the bios is loading up and see the volume indicator go up/down
<RadiantFire> cuz that is useful :{
<GaiaX11> nixternal, I did it. Now I will reboot to see if it works. Thanks!
<nixternal> k
* nixternal crosses his fingers ;D
<r0xz> Desh: with chgrp
<RadiantFire> well, the mixer applet works at least
<nixternal> hmm...you know...i haven't tested mine withthe mixer applet
<nixternal> and i just shut mine off
<RadiantFire> mixer applet controls raw pcm by default
<RadiantFire> which seems to work
<nixternal> thats cool
<RadiantFire> yay, I'm compiling filesystems :)
<nixternal> gettin' close now
<RadiantFire> I'm silly and made my /home xfs
<nixternal> filesystems in just pased half way
<nixternal> filesystems is the only portion i really don't mess with in the kernel...i get rid of filesystems i know i will never ever use in my lifetime..that is about it
<nixternal> i have tried all of possible filesystems and ext3 has benchmarked the best on all of my systems
<Desh> I kick ass.
<RadiantFire> if the 1.15 ndiswrapper works, I think I might submit a bug to the effect that ndiswrapper package is ancient
<nixternal> i am using reiserfs on my lappy cuz it seems a lil quicker
<nixternal> lol Desh
<RadiantFire> i read that xfs works well on scsi drives so I mad root ext3 and home xfs
<Desh> I remounted / and I changed pass.
<Desh> Yay for root access!!
<nixternal> lol
<Desh> Ok now I need help.
<nixternal> now get your groups fixed so you don't have to root
<nixternal> hehe
<Desh> My main user, fries, I want that account to have the same type of access I did when I first made it.
<Desh> The primary group should be: fries?
<Desh> Yes or no?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> sorry...dog was goin' nuts
<Desh> Haha ok. Now, for me to be able to use sudo, and to be able to use the password thingy in Adept, Admin mode, etc, what secondary group do I need? Admin?
<RadiantFire> users
<RadiantFire> or user
<RadiantFire> I can't remember
<HymnToLife> yes,
<RadiantFire> probably plugdev
<HymnToLife> or add the user to /etc/sudoers
<RadiantFire> are there cdrom and audio groups in ubuntu?
<nixternal> im sure there are...
<RadiantFire> those would probably be useful groups as well
<RadiantFire> mmm, isdn drivers
<nixternal> i thought the user control panel was a little more informative...but it isn't
<nixternal> mine just shows user: nixternal
<nixternal> that is it
<nixternal> it doesn't list groups or anything
<Desh> I have: audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, disk, floppy, Ipadmin, plugdev, scanner, ssh, video
<nixternal> there youg o
<nixternal> add um all
<nixternal> lol
<Desh> All of them?
<nixternal> i am used to using group: wheel
<HymnToLife> and admin
<RadiantFire> yeah
<Desh> When I added sudo before, it NEVER asked for a pass.
<HymnToLife> otherwise the account won't have rights to use sudo
<Desh> but when I had admin w/o sudo it would ask for a pass, but only once. It used to ask for a pass everytime.
<RadiantFire> nixternal: if I am installing ndiswrapper from external sources, should I uninstall ndiswrapper-utils?
<RadiantFire> or will it just get clobbered and go away
<HymnToLife> it asks for the pass again after 15 mins by default
<Desh> I'
<Desh> I'd remove it...
<nixternal> good question...i probably would...just so nothing gets mixed up with something that could be bad
<RadiantFire> ah, i need to install checkinstall
<RadiantFire> that what i was forgetting
<knanand> hi a;;
<knanand> i'm using ubuntu 5.10, i how can i upgrade to kubuntu???
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vmware> go to synaptic and install kubuntu-desktop
<Desh> Ok, so adding admin, umm, should I add adm, backup, bin, crontab, daemon, dhcp, fax, games, gnats, hal, irc, klog, kmem,  list, Ip, mail, man, nessagebus, news, nogroup, operator, proxy, shadow, slocate, src, staff, sudo, sys, syslog, tape, tty, users, utmp, uucp, voice, www-date
<Desh> List the ones I should add, if you don;t mind. :)
<RadiantFire> Desh, i don't thihnk you need those
<RadiantFire> those are groups used by system users
<Desh> I thik I had adm before tho...
<Desh> I may have removed it myself..
<RadiantFire> none of t hem would probably hurt
<RadiantFire> you want users
<RadiantFire> though
<Desh> Can you check which ones you have that I don't? Just to be safe. :)
<nixternal`afk> gotta get some things done...i will be back shortly
<knanand> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu??
<RadiantFire> knanand: default desktop environment
<xwolf-> kubuntu = ubuntu - gnome + kde
<vmware> kde
<Desh> They run the same, both based off Debian, yada yda yada, cept Kubuntu is prettier since it's KDE.
<knanand> if i install kubuntu desktop then will i lose gname??
<xwolf-> and buggier
<knanand> gnome??
<xwolf-> knanand nope
<Desh> No.
<Desh> You can use gnome apps on KDE and vice versa.
<xwolf-> nooo
<RadiantFire> 5.10 kubuntu was buggy, I find 6.06 kubuntu more stable than gnome
<xwolf-> YOU CAN?
<knanand> Oh! so it is additional packages...
<vmware> I think you can choose kde or gnome from the login menu
<vmware> once kubuntu-desktop is installed
<Desh> Yeah, you can have both KDE and Gnome.
<Desh> I don't see why one would tho...
<vmware> cause you can..... ;-)
<xwolf-> hehe
<Desh> Haha true.
<Desh> Oh man, I think I fixed this. Thanks to all who helped.
<Desh> First to test if root login still works...
<Flosoft> why is the realplayer package out of date?
<vmware> has anyone here have vmware trash the xserver files?
<Flosoft> It isn't working anymore :/
<Desh> Anyone know a good Linux distro to use to teach computer retarded people Linux?
<vmware> I've had it happen 3 times
<Flosoft> Dapper has Realplayer 8 instead of 10
<Flosoft> Desh: SuSE
<Desh> Hmm...if I gave root a pass...then when my normal user is asked for a pass for sudo, what pass would that be, the user one or the root one?
<Flosoft> Root
<Desh> Ah ok cool. Thanks.
<Desh> And remember kids, never take your only user out of the admins group.
<salvador> hi there
<Desh> Hi.
<salvador> i need some help about kubuntu but i don write english well
<Desh> Spanish?
<salvador> yep
<xwolf-> German?
<xwolf-> Suahile?
<salvador> spanish
<salvador> please :)
<Desh> bueno, si puedo te ayudare y si no puedo serbir de interprete.
<xwolf-> you can try ubuntu-es, too.
<Desh> Tambien creo que ay #kubuntu-es para espanol
<RadiantFire> um
<salvador> gracias
<Desh> de nasa
<RadiantFire> so my kernel source package I installed through apt just failed to compile...
<Desh> *nada
<Flosoft> is Christian Marillat here?
<Desh> Radiant, why?
<Desh> For ndiswrapper?
<salvador> installe ubuntu en mi laptop
<RadiantFire> no
<RadiantFire> the kernel itself
<Desh> RadiantFire, lame.
<Desh> salvador, y que es el problema?
<RadiantFire> I can't find the error message
<RadiantFire> I'm gonna try and reconfigure without the offending module
<salvador> resulta que al instalar kde aparece un error ya que seala que la temperatura del equipo se elevo demasiado y que necesita apagarse
<RadiantFire> silly me, "Select only drivers expected to compile cleanly wasn't clicked..."
<xwolf-> salvador breezy o dapper?
<salvador> breezy
<Desh> Hmm, estas seguro que sera un problema de ubuntu o alomejor configuacion en el laptop?
<salvador> el equipo es una compaq presario 2415la
<frank_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<salvador> con el escritorio gnome no me causa problema
<Desh> Podria ser que necesites configurar a los ventiladores en el BIOS.
<Desh> Espera..
<xwolf-> el problema esta en su laptop, muy certo.
<Desh> hey, salvador says that when he uses gnome the laptop runs fine, but when he uses KDE he gets a message that says it is overheating. Any clues?
<RadiantFire> KDE has better lm_sensor frontends?
<Desh> Maybe.
<RadiantFire> kde was supposd to use fewer resources last time I checked
<Desh> salvador, creo que es rpoblema del laptop. Puede ser que a Gnome se le escape ese detalle y KDE lo reconose, pero no hay rason para que KDE haga que la temperatura suba tanto.
<RadiantFire> well, I'm off for a job, hopefully the kernel will successfully compile this go around
<Desh> Good luck, RadiantFire.
<Desh> Y KDE supestamente usa menos recursos, entonses debe de ser la computadora.
<salvador> de acuerdo. el equipo por si solo se calienta bastante pero no me habia ocurrido eso...
<chuso> vaya en kubuntu se habla castellano? :S
<salvador> de todas formas gracias y checare en el BIOS el ajuste de los ventiladores
<Desh> de nada. :) buena suerte.
<salvador> gracias
<Desh> Well I'm out, thanks and bye all! :):):)
<chuso> does anybody know if this howto [1]  is the best installing xgl on Kubuntu?
<chuso> [1]  = https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<chuso> sorry for my English
<frank_> chuso: no, that one is for Ubuntu
<chuso> frank_: do you know any howto available for kubuntu, please?
<frank_> chuso: If you have a Nvidia card, use this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077
<frank_> chuso: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<chuso> I have an intel integrated card on my laptop
<Skipster> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<chuso> but that could be a good start point :)
<chuso> wow! :D thanks
<chuso> and another one question... I have just dist-upgraded my laptop, and now i would like to dist-upgrade my desktop. Should I download again all packages? or copying /var/apt/cache files and updating it should work?
<frank_> chuso: I think it should work. Never tried it though
<chuso> ok, thanks again frank_  :)
<Skipster> Just 1 more gig. to download and i'll be on my way to learning linux does anyone have any suggestions
<uwo> hi all. installed kmplayer plugin with apt-get, but konqueror doesn't find it. how do i find out where it is installed, so i can add it to the plugins dir in settings?
<troy> uwo: from the konsole, type 'which kmplayer' (should work if the program is called kmplayer)
<uwo> troy: it does nothing (its called kmplayer-plugin)
<frank_> uwo: are you on dapper?
<uwo> frank_: no.breezy
<frank_> uwo: ok. in dapper there is a kmplayer plugin in konqueror by default (that actually uses xine to play videos)\
<frank_> uwo: did you do a 'scan for new plugins'?
<uwo> frank_: problem could be that in the list of dirs to scan i only have firefox (i was removing the original list one by one to find a non-functioning one)
<uwo> frank_: and it doesn't find it in that dir, so that is why i am searching around for where it could be
<frank_> uwo: you can always do a sudo updatedb   then  locate kmplayer  to find files
<uwo> frank:_: what is that?
<frank_> uwo: in a konsole.   locate filename  is a quick way to find files.    sudo updatedb   updates the file index  (it usually is run once a day)
<uwo> frank_: thnx - will do
<uwo> frank_: just for the record - i am looking for a .so file?
<frank_> uwo: I think so... I don't know that much about plugins
<jtmoney> damn, adept found 139 updates today
<jtmoney> new release momentarily?
<jtmoney> =)
<RadiantFire> yeah, the devs have been busy as of late
<RadiantFire> ...
<troy> it's worse if you have all the dev packages installed too :)
<RadiantFire> lol, yes
<RadiantFire> I had 223 on my desktop today
<RadiantFire> and like 300 someodd if I can ever get this silly lappy up and running with wireless
<julle> which version is the latest and stable kubuntu version?
<jtmoney> julle: flight 7 is plenty stable
<RadiantFire> 5.10 is stable, although 6.06 is coming out in 9 days
<RadiantFire> oris it 10
<RadiantFire> adding month days is hard
<mzelem> How do I get a list of all the open ports on my server?
<julle> okey, i have 5.10 right now but is there someway i can upgrade my dist or do i have to reinstall kubuntu?
<frank_> julle: you can upgrade
<frank_> !upgrade
<julle> !upgrade
<julle> ?
<RadiantFire> that failed
<frank_> julle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<chuso> mzelem: nmap host
<mzelem> ok, thanks
<frank_> hmmm there is an upgrade for the kernel but not for the modules. I think I'll wait a bit
<RadiantFire> ewww, I just started screensaver and it only appears in the top left corner
<Broxtor> Hi. I'm trying to mount an ext3 partition read/write for all users, but I can't get it to work. I can only read. I have the following line in my /etc/fstab:
<RadiantFire> whats up with that?
<Broxtor> /dev/hda5    /media/hda5       ext3       rw,user,defaults     0         0
<Sythen> hey
<Sythen> how do I install baghira?
<Sythen> i dont know how to symlink the admin dir from the kde cvs tree
<Sythen> hey\
<Sythen> how do I install svn?
<Sythen> nevermind
<xwolf-> i have two adsl routers, how can i do this 'load balance' thingie with them?
<Drakeson> my getty's are totally b0rked. when I Alt-Ctrl-F1 I get a totally blank screen. Also in the booting process I never see the initialization page (usplash?). I just get some flickering noise instead
<menno_> how can i move data to another partition?
<Sythen> Hey
<Sythen> What does "c compiler cannot make executables" mean? :-\
<aseigo> Sythen: do you have gcc installed?
<Sythen> aseigo: yes
<Sythen> i just installed it
<aseigo> menno_: mv or cp .. or in konqueror just drag and drop
<aseigo> Sythen: open the config.log and see what the exact error was
<Sythen> okay
<Sythen> the makefile isnt right
<Sythen> Makefile.am:2: HAVE_3_4 does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<KMortimeRK_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY KMortimeRK
<dergringo> KMortimeRK_: :) I'd suggest that you change your Password, NOW.
<jtmoney> hah
<StR> hi all
<StR> is kubuntu dapper going to come with XGL?
<chavo> StR, it's available but not installed by default
<Skrot> StR: There has been no work done on a window decorator for KDE/Compiz in 3 months, so I somehow doubt it. Unless they're planning to ship it with gnome window decoration
<Sythen> meh
<StR> where can I read wich video cards work with XGL?
<Skrot> StR: Check out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL
<Sythen> anyone here have baghira installed?
<chavo> Sythen, yes
<Sythen> chavo: what are you using, kubuntu or other?
<chavo> kubuntu but I built it from source I wanted the sidebar
<Sythen> i cant get it working -_-
<Sythen> i get this:
<Sythen> Makefile.am:2: HAVE_3_4 does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<Sythen> on the makefile building
<chavo> do you have unsermak installed?
<chavo> unsermake*
<Sythen> no
<Sythen> didnt know I needed it :||
<chavo> I think you can build it without it but it's much easier with it, just apt-get install unsermake
<Sythen> Makefile.am:2: HAVE_3_4 does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL
<Sythen> oops
<chavo> then rerun configure
<Sythen> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<chavo> then run unsermake
<chavo> how did you install gcc?
<Sythen> sudo apt-get install gcc
<Sythen> lol
<chavo> did you install build-essential?
<Sythen> <.>
<chavo> apt-get install build-essential
<Skipster23> when i try to download the 5.10 dvd it downloads to 2.11GBs then internet explorer says that the server has timed out it has happend twice now what do i do
<Sythen> pfft
<Sythen> Skipster23: are you using NTFS?
<RadiantFire> can someone explain to me why the 2.6.15-22 kernel sources from apt don't compile?
<RadiantFire> its very silly
<chavo> RadiantFire, did you sprinkle them with pixie dust?
<RadiantFire> no, i didn't
<chavo> well :P
<RadiantFire> i think I've got it
<RadiantFire> but I had to strip out about 5 use net adapters
<Sythen> oh great -_-
<Sythen> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<RadiantFire> Sythen: what are you compiling?
<Sythen> RadiantFire: baghira
<RadiantFire> do you have kdelibs4-dev installed
<chavo> Sythen, do a sudo apt-get build-dep kdebase that should get you all the required libraries
<RadiantFire> or you could do that
<gpo> re tout le monde
<chavo> that'll pull in the qt, xorg and kde includes
<Sythen> thanks
<Sythen> lol this is taking me forever
<Sythen> how long does it take for [waiting for headers] ??
<chavo> Sythen, you using the us repos?
<Sythen> chavo: no, I thought they were down.. :-|
<chavo> yeah theyre having trouble
<Sythen> hey
<Sythen> baghira site - "In the KDE Control Center, go to section LookNFeel > Behavior. Check ... (Mac OS-style) in the Menu Bar section." I dont see that
<Sythen> chavo: are you there?
<knanand> how can i install KOffice ??
<KMortimeRK_> "Could not calculate the upgrade" is this a bug in the update-manager or in the packages?
<knanand> some one tell me How to install KOffice in kubuntu?? :(
<icheyne> !tell knanand about koffice
<Sythen> anyone here have experience with baghira?
<icheyne> knanand, search in synaptic
<icheyne> for Koffice
<icheyne> !baghira
<ubotu> icheyne: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chavo> Sythen, it's in Desktop -> Behaviuour the baghira site is old
<xwolf-> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html there is this page about using two routers, but i can only do that if i have two ethernet cards, right?
<trpr42> xwolf-: i think so. the router would have 3 ethernet cards. one for each service provider and one to connect to the local network
<xwolf-> hm, cause i am connected through a hub to two separate routers (192.168.10.254 and 192.168.254.254) and wanted to use them at once. that's not possible, right?
<xwolf-> right now, i have to choose between them, by editing my ip and gateway
<trpr42> xwolf-: i think the router is supposed to be doing that for you.. the router takes the two internet connections and binds them as one. from your point of view, you would only be connecting to the one router that is binding the connections
<xwolf-> by router i mean *adsl modem*
<swoke> Hello.
<knanand> when i add the repos and try to install koffice i get an error
<swoke> Does the gam_server CPU bug got any kind of solution ?
<xwolf-> trpr42 sorry, i am not making myself clear. ---10.254 and ---254.254 are adsl modems, router modems. each one has its own phone line and everything. i can reach both of them, either setting my ip to 192.168.10.XXX or 192.168.254.XXX, but not at the same time. the idea was to use them as they were one
<Skipster> Question - do i need a boot manager to be able run windows and kubuntu
<trpr42> xwolf-: i see. yes. you can't use both without two ethernet cards
<xwolf-> right.
<trpr42> xwolf-: or... a router with two ethernet cards that is doing what that diagram is describing
<xwolf-> i'm gonna do that, precisely... gotta buy a little machine though
<trpr42> xwolf-: sounds like fun. old computers make good routers
<xwolf-> :)
<h3sp4wn> xwolf: Thing about link aggregation is each connection is assigned to one router so it doesn't become more reliable
<xwolf-> but hey, how will i know $P1_NET and $P2_NET if each time the modem connects it is assigned a different ip number?
<xwolf-> Skipster kubuntu installs grub automagically, if you say yes.
<xwolf-> trpr42: see that $P1_NET and $P2_NET there?
<trpr42> xwolf-: those are variables in your firewall script?
<xwolf-> "Finally, let $P1_NET be the IP network $P1 is in, and $P2_NET the IP network $P2 is in."
<xwolf-> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<Skipster> ok great is that like LILO booter
<xwolf-> Skipster: i've never seen LILO, but looks like they're brothers or such
<xwolf-> trpr42: thing is, if a router modem is assigned a different ip number each time it connects to the provider, how will i know it when typing those codes?
<casper> Anybody want to help a complete noob to linux?
<Skipster> if i don't have an extra partition on my winblows machine do i need to reinstall and creat a blank partition
<xwolf-> casper: shoot
<casper> thanks
<trpr42> xwolf-: sorry, not sure how to get those values.  i know it can be done with some simple scripting but i haven't done it
<xwolf-> trpr42: i can always visit saymyip.com, isnt that what its asking?
<xwolf-> s/its/it's
<trpr42> xwolf-: yes but thats no good. your machine should be executing these commands on its own. the page is describing a script.. ie those values should be fetched for you
<trpr42> you shouldn't have to supply them unless you are doing it all manually..and i bet you will only want to do that once or twice ;)
<xwolf-> Skipster: you have to partition the HDD to install linux.
<xwolf-> trpr42: right, thanks for the time man :)
<trpr42> xwolf-: sorry i can't be more help. i have only setup very simple routers. ;\
<Skipster> i understand that can i make a new partition with windows already installed or do i need to reinstall windows with a extra partition
<casper> I just installed kubuntu....successfully.  First time to ever experiment with any linux.  On all my windows machines, I use a program called synergy.  It is a LAN based software KVM switch, basically.  I downloaded a tar.gz file from synergy2.sourceforge.net (which I believe is a compressed format for linux).  I extracted all the files that I can navigate to in Konqueror and I see the file, that in Windows I would double click on to execut
<casper> And I have no idea how to run this software....
<casper> sorry, I know this sounds retarded
<casper> but....I am a linux retard at the moment
<xwolf-> Skipster: no, you can leave winblows intact.. just use PartitionMagic to steal some spare space from it, then in kubuntu installer you use the automatic-use-this-space-as-linux-partition-thingie
<Skipster> great thats what i needed to know thanks
<xwolf-> np
<xwolf-> casper: you downloaded the source files?
<chavo> casper, synergy is available as a package
<Skipster> casper: tar.gz is a linux compressed file if you need to uncompress it in windows use winrar
<xwolf-> casper: chavo said it all.
<casper> oh
<casper> ok
<casper> thanks
<chavo> I don't know what repo it's in though
<xwolf-> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<xwolf-> probably universe
<chavo> casper there's no gui to configure it though
<xwolf-> oh... that sucks...
* icheyne is away: I'm busy
<chavo> but writing the config file is easy and there's a sample included
<casper> that's ok.  Once I can just figure out some basic things....  I will have no problems.
<xwolf-> leaving now, cya.
<casper> Like the equivalent commands from microsoft command line to the console
<Skipster> what is synergy anyways
<casper> And how this directory structure (if that's even what this is) works
<casper> synergy is awesome
<trip> hm
<casper> It allows you to use one keyboard and mouse
<chavo> Skipster, it lets you use one mouse and keyboard with 2 computers
<casper> for multiple computers
<trip> any dapper users find that kontact crashes after most recent updates?
<trip> I updated kernel and now only crashes when i check mail
<chavo> trip, works for me
<chavo> I updated this afternoon
<trip> hm
<trip> wonder if i've important my kontact settings through too many versions
<chavo> I've had the same .kde folder for a long time
<casper> it is seamless....for example, I have 3 monitors (two side by side on upper level, one centered on bottom).  Upper left monitor is connected to a 2003 server, bottom center is connected to an XP workstation, and upper right is connected to a workstation running kubuntu....if I can get this working, I will be able to instantly travel between the three...it's really, really snazzy.
<chavo> casper, it works no problem for me. Only 2 computers but both are dual boot and synergy works all the time
<Skipster> does anyone know how to use partion magic
<trip> partition magic is pretty self explanatory
<trip> if you understand partitions
<trip> You guys think using i686 kernel vs i386 could cause dappers kontact install to become unstable?
<Skipster> for a linux partion i need a linux swap and a linux ext2 or ext3
<Skipster> which one
<Skipster> 2 or 3
<casperisregister> freenode kicked me out for my nick being casper
<casperisregister> I just installed it, skipster, and I used 3
<trip> go with 3
<trip> but either will work
<luksan> can somebody please search to see what package contains /var/lib/menu-xdg/menus/debian-menu.menu?
<trip> isnt there a debian-menu package
<casperisregister> I did a dualboot setup.  If I can help, I will.
<Skipster> and the swap right
<casperisregister> yes
<casperisregister> you will need 3 partitions on your harddrive
<Skipster> logic or primary for the ext3 and swap
<casperisregister> logic
<Skipster> for both
<casperisregister> if your windows is primary
<casperisregister> yea
<Skipster> ok and for the swap file how big should it be i have an 80GB and windows takes up 20GB but a need few more on the windows for my wife stuff online
<crazy_penguin> night all! pleasent dreams!
<casperisregister> night
<Skipster> what is the swap partition for
<casperisregister> sorry, skipster, I was away for a second
<casperisregister> Swap file (assuming it's the same as windows, which I'm sure it is) is:
<casperisregister> What your system uses when you are out of physical ram, basically
<Skipster> ok so make my linux swap like 2 GB
<casperisregister> That's what I made mine, exactly
<casperisregister> probably overkill....but I don't care
<trip> wow
<trip> flakey
<trip> With the i686 kernel kontact crashed on me
<trip> with i386 it's fine
<jager> is azureus in the apt archives somewhere?
<trip> yeah
<trip> probably in the community repositories
<jager> hmm, ok
<jager> can't find it :(
<casperisregister> I really hate to keep asking such dumb questions, and I will leave if I'm asked (I am familiar with impatience and "Use the search button" responses).  But where do I find these packages at?  I see no link on kubuntu.org....
<BlankB> casperisregister: which packages?
<dergringo> casperisregister: open console. type _ apt-cache search firefox _ for example
<BlankB> jager: you do not need azureus from repo. The version from their site runs fine.
<BlankB> jager: you do not need azureus from repo. The version from their site runs fine.
<EvilIdler> I've actually had more luck with the official Azureus, especially since it auto-updates itself
<EvilIdler> Don't like running Azureus sudo ;)
<casperisregister> I found "Adept" and I'm assuming that it is listing packages that are stored locally that I can install.  @BlankB: I'm trying to install Synergy, and someone said a second ago it is available as a package.  @dergringo: will that search online somehow?  Or just through the local packages?  Or am I not understanding this at all...
<Blissex> casperisregister: not necessarily locally... Most will not be local.
<casperisregister> ok, cool
<RadiantFire> hallelujah, and praise the lord!
<BlankB> apt-cache show synergy says pool/universe/s/synergy/synergy_1.3.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<RadiantFire> it finally works
<casperisregister> thanks everyone
<casperisregister> I typed _ apt-cache search firefox _ and it said command not found...  So I typed it without the underscores, and it just went to a new line, with no visible response to what I typed.
<casperisregister> Well...  I replaced firefox with synergy
<dergringo> casperisregister: sudo apt-get install synergy
<chavo> it's in universe repo
<casperisregister> @chavo: ok, what does that mean?
<chavo> casperisregister, some repos aren't enabled by default
<chavo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<casperisregister> oh, shit
<casperisregister> you said that a minute ago
<casperisregister> sorry man
<chavo> np, you running dapper?
<casperisregister> I don't know what that is.
<casperisregister> So....  Maybe?
<casperisregister> hehe
<casperisregister> oh wait
<casperisregister> is that a distro?
<chavo> dapper is the next release of kubuntu
<casperisregister> I am running breezy, if it is.
<chavo> ok click on the 2nd link that ubotu gave you
<chavo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<casperisregister> yea, checking that out now
<chavo> now run this in a terminal -> sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chavo> actually you should back iy up first just in case
<casperisregister> ok
<chavo> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak or whatever
<chavo> then paste the text from the text box on that page into sources.list -> replace everything there already
<chavo> then run -> sudo apt-get upgrade
<chavo> woops, update
<chavo> sudo apt-get update
<RadiantFire> does anyone know how I can get the lil volume hotkeys and thelike working on my laptop?
<_tony> I need kernel building help
<RadiantFire> tony_ whats your problem?
<_tony> I compiled a custom kernel, and alsa broke
<RadiantFire> do you select the alsa modules in the kernel?
<_tony> I re-installed the alsa debs, but the modules for my sound card are missing
<_tony> yeah, I selected the alsa mods in the kernel
<RadiantFire> how about the sound card driver in the kernel?
<_tony> I'm pretty sure ... lemme look
<_tony> yeah, it's there (as a module)
<_tony> oh...I think I need to re-do my kernel package using "modules_install"
<_tony> right?
<RadiantFire> probable
<skircr115> hey, whats the best to have? ubuntu or kubuntu, to see what i should get.
<RadiantFire> did you do it manually or with make-kpkg
<RadiantFire> skircr115: matter of personal preference
<skircr115> but which is more user friendly?
<RadiantFire> skircr115: we're probably biased
<RadiantFire> skircr115: that is a highly subjective question
<RadiantFire> it is possible to have both installed simulatniously however
<_tony> okay, one more question, and my kernel is complete:
<skircr115> really, how?
<_tony> On my custom kernel, I'm getting this during boot:
<robotgeek> kde- did you know K in KDE stands for kool :) </end joke>
<_tony> tkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make
<_tony>  it known
<robotgeek> RadiantFire: yes, just install ubuntu-desktop
<skircr115> ok
<RadiantFire> yay!
<skircr115> thanks for the info
<RadiantFire> my inspiron is almost fully working now :)
<robotgeek> RadiantFire: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop , (instead of apt-get)
<RadiantFire> i wasn't the one asking
<RadiantFire> my question is how to get the silly multimedia hotkeys on this laptop to do smoething
<Isis> have you tried xmodmap?
<Blissex> RadiantFire: it is more trouble than it is worth, leave it alone.
<RadiantFire> i dunno, some of them work
<robotgeek> RadiantFire: wiki has a couple of articles on it, check it out
<RadiantFire> for instance I can use fn to make my screen change brightness
<PyroMithrandir> RadiantFire, run xev and then hit the keys
<RadiantFire> but I can't use fn to change volumne
<PyroMithrandir> that way you can see if they do anything at all
<RadiantFire> they all do something
<RadiantFire> robotgeek: which wiki?
<RadiantFire> there are like 5000000000
<robotgeek> wiki.ubuntu.com
<RadiantFire> mmm, so its de agnostic
<RadiantFire> fun times
<robotgeek> RadiantFire: you can look at it in a cooler style sheet if you go to wiki.kubuntu.org
<RadiantFire> lol
<BazziR> lol
<auTONYmous> well I'll be damned...
<auTONYmous> sudo make modules_install did it
<auTONYmous> does that stick on reboot?
<casperisregister> alright.  I'm not doing anything right, apparently.  What is the actual goal here?  Like, outside of linux specific procedures, what needs to be done for this package to be installed?  Does a local file need to be updated with the URLs listed when I type sudo apt-get update?  If I can understand what I'm really trying to accomplish, rather just copying commands and pasting them into the konsole window, I'm sure I can figure this 
<casperisregister> that sounds rude, reading it back now
<casperisregister> I don't mean to be rude, I promise you
<casperisregister> I am very appreciative of the help!
<orient2000> Hi! I have a small problem. I reinstalled and upgraded system again. When I start my system before login it says 'cannot find /usr/share/kdm/theme/kubuntu' What do I miss?
<robotgeek> casperisregister: hmm. moment
<auTONYmous> tkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make
<auTONYmous>  it known
<auTONYmous> oops
<auTONYmous> tkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make
<auTONYmous>  it known
<auTONYmous> dangit
<robotgeek> auTONYmous: what are you doing?
<auTONYmous> stupid stuff with the mouse...
<RadiantFire> ah, so I map them to function keys
<auTONYmous> won't happen again..sorry
<RadiantFire> now, question, fn- modified keys don't appear in xev
<RadiantFire> if that key doesn't appear, does that mean I should give up
<robotgeek> casperisregister: i would recommend https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto (it has some details)
<auTONYmous> here's a dumb question: I lost my KDE volume control icon somehow...???
<robotgeek> auTONYmous: alt + f2, kmix
<auTONYmous> lifesavers, all of you..
* auTONYmous wants to learn enough to be start helping others, instead of soaking up all the knowlege
<EvilIdler> He's an alien knowledge sponge!
<auTONYmous> me=sponge
<auTONYmous> kubunt > suse
<tsume> auTONYmous: eh :P
<tsume> ship it cds for kubuntu.. hmm
<tsume> what does LTS mean?
<orient2000> Hi! I have a small problem. I reinstalled and upgraded system again. When I start my system before login it says 'cannot find /usr/share/kdm/theme/kubuntu' What do I miss?
<auTONYmous> <==== Noob who has a newly rebuilt kernel with AMD64 optimizations (CK11 set),  NVidia drivers, and bootsplash...ALL WORKING
<dergringo> tsume: long-term support
<robotgeek> orient2000: maybe "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm" might work
<tsume> auTONYmous: yea but sadly ;( I've to use lilo on my laptop :(
<tsume> auTONYmous: grub doesn't work
<orient2000> thanks
<auTONYmous> ouch
<auTONYmous> next mission: captive-ntfs
<RadiantFire> auTONYmous: you don't have to use captive-ntfs
<auTONYmous> why not?
<tsume> I need to find a developer which can give me info on how bootloaders load their memory :/ I think its a issue with the hd booting too slow/fast or mobo issues :(
<RadiantFire> there is a fuse driver for ntfs write access
<tsume> RadiantFire: hmm
<RadiantFire> I've used it to write a 2GB file to ntfs partition without corruption
<dergringo> RadiantFire: has this driver a name? :)
<RadiantFire> I can't remember, but there are i nstructions on the wiki
<tsume> RadiantFire: ditto question :)
<auTONYmous> captive DOES use fuse...what's the difference
<RadiantFire> it relies on libntfs#
<dennis-> any eta for xorg 7.1 packages for dapper? :)
<RadiantFire> mmm, intruiging
<RadiantFire> when I installed it, i didn't install captive though
<RadiantFire> and I didn't have to find a windows driver
<RadiantFire> it just worked
<tsume> dergringo: I doubt they will include 7.1, probably next release
<tsume> dennis-: ^
<dennis-> hrm
<tsume> ask mdz :)\
<RadiantFire> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<tsume> or a different developer, just don't expect any nice response. Most of them came from Debian.
<robotgeek> you could also ask on the mailing list
<auTONYmous> radiant: looks good...I think captive goes a step further, using a windows driver to "ensure" the NTFS version/NLS is read/written correctly
<tsume> the mailing list is a much better palce yes :) one of the developers are less likely to give a cocky attitude because its always on the internet :)
<RadiantFire> auTONYmous: i guess
<RadiantFire> i wrote large files without corruption
<RadiantFire> either way its at your own risk
<auTONYmous> for me (with a 78GB NTFS windows dual boot), I'd rather not take any chances
<auTONYmous> Thanks for the heads up, though
<casperisregister> thanks, robotgeek.  That wiki explained it all.
<tsume> I completely forgot about the ubuntu forums :)
<casperisregister> I got it enabled, and I installed the Synergy package.
<casperisregister> awesome
<auTONYmous> (Captive definitely uses fuse as a basis, and uses the NT NTOSKRNL.EXE as access for read/write)
<RadiantFire> i know, i've used both
<RadiantFire> I had some problems with captive, not being able to delete files it created
<crimsun> tsume: it's not cockiness. They're under extreme pressure.
<RadiantFire> I don't use my windows partition for anything anymore though, so if it gets corrupted, I'd just reclaim and use it for /var or something
<tsume> crimsun: one second and I'll explain
<orient2000> It was reinstalled but it dos't work. Last directory /kubuntu still does not exist Maybe it is new KDE upgrade problem?
<auTONYmous> I didn't have any problems...at least not yet.
<NewToKubuntu> Where do i find a session file ? to add  compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher water ??
<auTONYmous> I don't mount my /windows/C with write perms
<auTONYmous> but my /windows/D has a ton of apps/games
<xst> How stable is the current state of dapper? I consider upgrading from breezy but as I use it for work at a daily basis it should not break
<robotgeek> xst: check it with a live cd, then upgrade?
<auTONYmous> and my /windows/E has my mp3/xvid collection (80GB) that I sometimes play around with ID3 tags and whatnoot
<chavo> xst, only 9 days till release you might as well wait
<auTONYmous> I'm not willing to corrupt that /windows/E partition, so I used captive based on that
<auTONYmous> oh, has anybody seen a method of installing Firefox 1.5.03 with upgrade ability (on breezy)?
<h3sp4wn> just when you need to upgrade run firefox with sudo then upgrade and quit (presumes it is installed into /opt)
<auTONYmous> so install it with the Howto from the wiki or the forums?
<robotgeek> i think the forums howto is to discuss the wiki article?
<casperisregister> You guys are great!  It's like this is all some foreign language to me...  On the exterior, it seems familiar, but underneath, it is drastically different.  So here's my next question, I've been poking around, now that I've got the Synergy package installed successfully, but I don't really know what to do with it.  In Windows, you install a program, then go execute it (usually through a shortcut it put in the start menu for you).
<robotgeek> casperisregister: did you look at the synergy howto
<casperisregister> uhh....no, no I didn't.
<casperisregister> I will do that now.
<casperisregister> <---- Is retarded.
<auTONYmous> casper: RTFM used to be the old way...now you have to RTFM, then RTFHowto, plus Google, before you ask
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> i hate people who say rtfm, because the manual is almos impossible to read...
<h3sp4wn> STFW is slightly less insulting than rtfm
<robotgeek> RadiantFire: hmm, you can always try the wiki, or the good old help menu :)
<EvilIdler> The M in most cases is the manpage, which is just a reminder the programmer wrote to jog his memory
<casperisregister> lol @autonymous.  understood.
<RadiantFire> lol
<tsume> crimsun: I went in #ubuntu-devel, which is the correct place to ask if there is a grub developer since it came with ubuntu. #ubuntu is not the place to ask, I'm not asking for support, I'm asking for a developer to clue me in on how grub loads. Grub freeze on my laptop with "GRUB" that is it. I've been using lilo, but it takes _forever_ to even load the kernel(3 minutes), and I thought the problem might be fixed in dapper(its not). I wasn't greeted wi
<auTONYmous> tsume: are you dual-booting?
<tsume> I almost just wanna set the bots off on all the ubuntu channels so thye can be interrupted and forced to talk somewhere else heh.
<tsume> auTONYmous: no, straight linux :)
<crimsun> tsume: I witnessed the entire thing. You continued to be antagonistic despite several developers' attempts to tell you that they're extremely busy, not to mention several attempted to address your question.
<auTONYmous> and grub crashes, lilo takes years?
<tsume> auTONYmous: I'm trying something differnt right now.. trying to have lilo load the first hard drive sector to boot grub. Grub boots when I use a livecd. which is _really_ weird
<tsume> crimsun: yes, I know. Only because the same person was an asshole in the past. Its hard to have a nice image about a person when you know how they walk, talk, and think about others.
<auTONYmous> tsume: because it's not reading the hard drive on a cd boot...
<crimsun> tsume: you have a history of being a nuisance on at least two different irc networks according to different people, so the ban-evasion approach you employed in -devel is hardly likely to earn you any of the core-devs' time.
<tsume> crimsun: I told miguel md was a cheesy sd hack :)
<tsume> crimsun: though he does let me in the channel, he hasn't unbaned my server
<tsume> auTONYmous: i don't know how grub works, I know how lilo works..
<crimsun> tsume: I don't really care what you think of any of the developers, but please understand that the core-devs are under duress. The time to approach them will be post-Dapper.
<auTONYmous> tsume: if that drive is having problems from where the MBR is placed, you may want to look at a low-level format
<tsume> crimsun: a simple "I don't know anyone" or simply not answering my question in #ubuntu-devel would have sufficed
<tsume> crimsun: not a cocky attitude. I don't act cocky to any of my network users, I expect the same from others.
<crimsun> tsume: you don't have a right to expect anything from them. They're not indebted to you.
<tsume> crimsun: and they don't have a right to treat people how they treat others.
<tsume> crimsun: do onto others how they would do onto you
<tsume> crimsun: I try to be really nice to people, I dont expect a cocky bs attitude, unless the person acts that way from friendship(bulgarians, etc)
<auTONYmous> tsume: the method of asking the question ( or being a pest) determines the answer you'll get. (Cocky or not)
<crimsun> tsume: if you're attempting to save someone's life via CPR, and someone else rushes in screaming, "My car broke down!" I think you'd be inclined to not neglect the person who needs to be saved.
<tsume> crimsun: exactly, which would be by ignoring the person, not shooting him with a gun
<klerfayt> tsume, SCSI disk?
<tsume> klerfayt: if my laptop had scsi, I'd be surprised X)
<crimsun> tsume: in any case, we're straying far off-topic here.
<tsume> klerfayt: I've narrowed it down to 2 things: grub not able to read the hard drive(chipset), or something booting at not the right pace
<auTONYmous> tsume: I'll give you a little example - the drive I'm booted into right now was in my wife's old PC. Chattered like a sombitch, errors everywhere. I low-level formatted, and no problems since
<klerfayt> tsume, bios is updated?
<tsume> auTONYmous: I thought I tried a low lever format before.
<tsume> klerfayt: you betcha.. since theres no floppy drive, I spent 4 hours getting a way to update my bios :(
<auTONYmous> tsume: if you weren't using a maxtor/seagate/western digital DOS utility...you weren't low-level formatting
<tsume> auTONYmous: its toshiba :)
<auTONYmous> same diff. the manufacturers utilities (sometimes) work no matter who made the drive
<auTONYmous> use the WD if you can get your hands on it.
<klerfayt> tsume, create a bug report?
<auTONYmous> google: Hiren's Boot CD
<auTONYmous> I'm not advocating destroying all your data, but a bad sector near the MBR could be your problem
<auTONYmous> brb
<tsume> auTONYmous: if it works.. I'm a gonna beat myself silly
<tsume> klerfayt: if I created a bug report, they would pass it off as "Cannot replicate"
<klerfayt> tsume, ?why you think so
<tsume> klerfayt: its what I would do :)
<tsume> I develop, and I mark it off as such :)
<klerfayt> tsume, send a letter to toshiba?
<tsume> klerfayt: I'd get this... "Dear sir, please use the operating system which was preinstalled with your machine"
<tsume> which was XP Home
<klerfayt> tsume, have you searched really hard in teg interweb?
<tsume> klerfayt: you bet I have. I looked everywhere
<klerfayt> tsume, and nothing similar has nappenef before?
<tsume> klerfayt: however, let me try finding a toshiba tool to zero out this drive. That is the only thing I haven't tried, but the thing is... when Fedora installs grub, it works..
<tsume> klerfayt: has happened every time I try installing grub. lilo works :) Which is why I'm trying to find a grub developer.
<klerfayt> tsume, ehat filesystem you use?
<klerfayt> tsume, *what
<tsume> klerfayt: ext3, I've tried ext2, and reiserfs4
<stevekl> Is there a reason why my machine shut itself off by itself?
<godlkwrth> cpu temperature too high
<stevekl> hm
<godlkwrth> perhaps
<stevekl> I got a "root is broadcasting shutdown to all terminals" (or whatever) message
<stevekl> so the operating system knew about it and executed 'shutdown'
<godlkwrth> oh you don't get a warning if cpu temps are too high
<stevekl> yeah
<stevekl> linux just turned itself off then
<godlkwrth> that message leads me to believe that someone acting as root shutdown your machine
<godlkwrth> you don't have any remote users do you?
<stevekl> Well is there a way to see any log-in logs?
<godlkwrth> yeah
<godlkwrth> "last"
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Check your syslog and messages around the time of the shutdown to see if anything strange is reported
<stevekl> ok
<tsume> omg
<tsume> klerfayt: this sounds odd, do you know if controllers in laptops are secondary or primary in the BIOS?
<stevekl> May 23 16:03:42 localhost kernel: [4297774.752000]  Critical temperature reached (101 C), shutting down
<stevekl> Well i'll be!
<stevekl> thanks
<stevekl> now I know what happened
<EvilIdler> Smeggin' L!
<EvilIdler> That CPU is *cooked*
<godlkwrth> yeah that's a little high
<EvilIdler> Scrape off all thermal paste when it's cool, then re-apply.
<klerfayt> tsume, I know nothing about laptop controllers or grub :)
<EvilIdler> I've never seen a CPU that high still run.
<godlkwrth> EvilIdler: THe heatsink probably came loose or something and shutdown just in time
<godlkwrth> It wouldn't have been at the temperature for any extended amount of time I don't think
<EvilIdler> Yeah, probably. If it's Intel, it'll be fine. If it's AMD, start checking for prices of new ones :)
<stevekl> um
<stevekl> what should I do?
<godlkwrth> check your heatsink+fan
<godlkwrth> reapply thermal grease like he said
<stevekl> acpi tells me that the CPU is at 51 C right now
<EvilIdler> You most likely have the patch that comes with the fan, which is fairly useless. Buying som Arctic Silver should be much better.
<stevekl> Is that too high?
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Depends. What CPU do you have?
<EvilIdler> My AMD64 has a running temperature of around 34 degrees. My Athlon XP usually 50+. My Pentium IV around 40.
<RadiantFire> how do you determine these temperatures?
<EvilIdler> Getting an XP down to 45 degrees is a true blessing :)
<EvilIdler> Check in BIOS or use lmsensors and tools
<RadiantFire> i tried installing lm_sensors and it just says "fail" on setting sensor limits
<PyroMithrandir> your mobo may not have them
<dom> chip should operate up to 70-90 degrees depending on the chip, iirc.  so 51c is fine if it doesn't rapidly get hotter
<EvilIdler> 65 degrees while playing a 3D game is the safest max I can recommend for an AMD, for example
<PyroMithrandir> my amd sempron runs at ~40c with my fan at about half speed
<PyroMithrandir> I mean, that's just normal usage
<EvilIdler> PyroMithrandir: Yeah, sounds about right. The newest AMDs are really cool, in so many ways.
<PyroMithrandir> if I start running high intensity stuff it'll go up
<PyroMithrandir> ah, mine isn't the newest, though
<PyroMithrandir> it's a socket A
<EvilIdler> Well, Sempron is of the newer method
<EvilIdler> XP is the old, hot one
<PyroMithrandir> well, yeah, but of the semprons, my is the oldest
<EvilIdler> And it can survive longer because it's cooler :)
<PyroMithrandir> I have fancontrol set up to kick up to full speed around 50c
<stevekl> Yeah my chipset fan was stopped
<stevekl> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<stevekl> That's going to be about as easy to fix as broken vase
<stevekl> I hate abit.
* xtacocorex is away: trying dapper flight 7 live on wife's computer
<RadiantFire> lol
* xtacocorex is away: driving range
<RadiantFire> hey nixternal
<nixternal> sup sup
<nixternal> i see you got it working
<nixternal> what ended up fixing it?  changing out ndiswrapper (goin' back) or kernel upgrade
<tsume> awesome, just awesome :) definitely getting some shipit cds :)
<RadiantFire> well
<RadiantFire> it was a long fight
<RadiantFire> I compiled a kernel
<RadiantFire> which failed to mount my root fs
<RadiantFire> and then it occured to me I could compile ndiswrapper with just kernel-headers
<RadiantFire> so I did that, and it worked
<RadiantFire> the only things I have to do now are figure out how to get the multimedia hotkeys working and fix my screensaver so it doesn't only appear in the top left corner
<nixternal`cookin> yay
<nixternal`cookin> hahah...ndiswrapper=the pain
<RadiantFire> i have no idea why the screensaver is wacked though
<RadiantFire> its an opengl, but glxgears works properly
<RadiantFire> and my glx module is loaded properly...
<RadiantFire> silly integrated intel
<nixternal`cookin> hahahaha...AMD ownz
<RadiantFire> i'm getting excellent performance though
<RadiantFire> my battery life has actually been increasing for the last 1/2 hour despite the fact im u nplugged :)
<tsume> RadiantFire: my laptop lasts 3 hours, 2:30 with wireless on. its a 15.4"
<RadiantFire> I'm seeing how long t his will last
<RadiantFire> its been off battery power for about 2.5 h and still has 77% charge
<RadiantFire> the only thing I got non-stock was a larger battery
<HymnToLife> tsume> and with BOINC running at full power ? :p
<tsume> RadiantFire: actively using it, like writing?
<tsume> HymnToLife: hell no :P
<tsume> HymnToLife: I'm using limited power on a centrino.
<RadiantFire> tsume, i'm on it right now
<tsume> HymnToLife: however.. this is an early model.. the other one I use doesn't steal the life from my battery :(
<tsume> and omg
<RadiantFire> i set it down for abou an hour to eat dinner
<tsume> the guy who helped me earlier was right
<tsume> zero'ing the MBR fixed grub
<RadiantFire> I'm gonna code on it now for a while, since I have my samba shares
<tsume> RadiantFire: tell me, what is your laptop?
<tsume> *would you tell me
<tsume> crap :) screwy english today
<RadiantFire> insprion e1405
<tsume> RadiantFire: that is a home system...
<tsume> RadiantFire: my battery is a 6 cell.. I wish I had a larger battery :)
<tsume> a 12 cell would last a hell longer time :)
<RadiantFire> mine is 85WHrs
<RadiantFire> I'm not sure how much wattage the the computer actually drins
<tsume> oh, mine is very small, I think 35
<RadiantFire> but it says 8 hours
<RadiantFire> which is obviously fully powered down
<RadiantFire> part of my experiment tonight is to see how long it will run
<nixternal> mine will run for about 15 minutes ;D
<nixternal> i so need to get a new one
<RadiantFire> lol
* tsume uses a laptop, but is always near a power source :
<tsume> even here in Homer, Alaska
<nixternal> haha...same here tsume
<RadiantFire> yay, I get x events out of the multimedia hotkeys:)
<tsume> I'm always near power :)
<nixternal> even got the hotkeys workin' i take it
<RadiantFire> not working
<RadiantFire> i just know I can
<nixternal> ahhh
<RadiantFire> i found a wiki article
<nixternal> cool...point me in the right direction
<RadiantFire> first step is to execute xev from a terminal and see if pressing the buttons does anything
<nixternal> cuz i might go pick up this compact later..they want like $500 and it is a wide screen...
<RadiantFire> one second
<nixternal> that would be perfect
<nixternal> ok vmware freaks..how to i get a higher resolution once installed???  all i have listed is 640x480 when i try through solaris
<nixternal> i haven't researched it enough yet
<nixternal> maybe later....
<RadiantFire> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MultimediaKeys?highlight=%28multimedia%29
<neoncode> What program can I use that can: Play video and music, supports most formats, can orginise my media collecton, Rip CD's, sync with my Creative Zen and be easy to use?
<tsume> hmmmmmm
<tsume> neoncode: mm, can banshee do that?
<tsume> neoncode: its a mono based program
<RadiantFire> banshee doesn't do video
<RadiantFire> amarok can do all that except for playing video
<tsume> oh
<tsume> RadiantFire: yeah? :)
<nixternal> kaffeine???
<tsume> heheheh
<neoncode> RadiantFire: How do I get amaroK to sync with my Zen, and Rip CD's?
<nixternal> my thoughts exactly
<nixternal> i got it..iTunes does that all taht ;)
<tsume> I really hated all the apps like kaffiene for a long time just because stupid gstreamer
<RadiantFire> I beleive the new 1.4 series can do it
<tsume> 0.8, now there is 0.10, and its working properly
<RadiantFire> lol, don't use gstreamer... its evil
<tsume> 0.8 was a huge mistake to release
<RadiantFire> xine > gstreamer all the way
<tsume> RadiantFire: well now it works correctly
<nixternal> i use xine..but to play m4a and that crap...you need to use gstreamer
<RadiantFire> you know I wonder whats gonna happen to all the video apps once phonon goes into place
<CyberSix> if amarok doesn't kzenexplorer will
<neoncode> RadiantFire: How the hell do I get 1.4 on breezy... Actualy... I'll just download the fight 7 Install CD(The Live CD won't work)...
<Bilford> I wonder if anyone will say at Lloyd Bentsen's funeral "I knew Lloyd Bentsen...  Lloyd Bentsen was a friend of mine"
<RadiantFire> neoncode: well, Dapper comes out in 9 days :)
<tsume> RadiantFire: was fixed very quickly after 0.8, but they should have made an announcement on trolldot "to everyone using gstreamer, we are stupid wankers for releasing 0.8. We're sorry, please use the latest bugfix version"
<RadiantFire> lol
<Bilford> oh sorry
<Bilford> ARRRGGG
<Bilford> I keeep poosting in the wrong channels
<RadiantFire> ao
<neoncode> RadiantFire: Sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will solve that in 9 days. Pluss I'm board and I want to play with Xgl
<tsume> ubuntu is almost finished installing. yay :)
<tsume> using dapper flight7 :)
<RadiantFire> does transparency work in 3.5.2 yet?
<nixternal> huh
<tsume> :( so when do they release KDE4 based on qt4? :(
<nixternal> everyting i have is transparent...cept for konversation
<CyberSix> neoncode: i use kzenexplorer to sync my zen, dunno if *ubuntu has it tho
<RadiantFire> i still have nightmares from enable transparency in kcontrol and having xorg crash when I clicked a view bubble from kopete
<tsume> RadiantFire: hehe
<nixternal> i don't chat..so i don't use kopete and that stuff
<nixternal> if people need me...they email me...or come here to irc
<nixternal`shower> bbiaf
<nixternal`shower> time to go clean some more ;p
<MasterEvilAce> damn! kubuntu won't boot again
<_Clint> Hey
<neoncode> w00t downloading kubuntu flight 7 text mode install CD..
<tsume> MasterEvilAce: what is it doin?
<RadiantFire> go neoncode go!
<Sythen> Hmm
<tsume> I'll have to give kubuntu a try
<tsume> I"m switching this medical center to linux
<tsume> all the desktops too
<Bilford> why
<tsume> Bilford: the cost of onership is nickel and diming my tech funds
<Riddell> tsume: cool
<tsume> *ownership for windows
<Riddell> tsume: let me know if you have any problems
<tsume> gotta buy this, gotta buy that, need upgrades, need upgrades agan
<Bilford> yeah
<tsume> I'm tired of getting nickel and dimed to death
<tsume> I'd rather be spending money or time on coding opensource software for the company
<tsume> which is what I'm doing, and they even pay me extra
<Bilford> have you used LInux much
<tsume> I need to create a program similar to 123employee scheduler
<Bilford> or are you new
<tsume> Bilford: I've used *BSD since 99
<Bilford> oh
<tsume> linux since late 00
<Bilford> Linux veteran
<tsume> I"d switch them all to BSD, but neither KDE or GNOME are tied well to FreeBSD HAL :)
<RadiantFire> tsume, they are workingon that :)
<MasterEvilAce> tsume: gets to kubuntu progress bar loading screen. finishes, goes to blinking cursor, then goes back to kubuntu screen w/ progress bar, bar not filled, and no text under it (loading, etc.).. doesn't go any further
<tsume> "oh, yes open a console windows and type sudo mount /dev/cd0c /mnt/cdrom" isn't going to cut it :)
<tsume> MasterEvilAce: oh noes :(
<RadiantFire> tsume, I read on zdnet th ey are trying to get gnome-volume-manager up and running on FreeBSD
<MasterEvilAce> tsume: i started linux, ran adept (it said new updates).. download them, it errors at some point.. so i close it and restart, and now it won't boot
<RadiantFire> so all you hae to do is set vfs.usermount = 1 and voila, BSD automount
<MasterEvilAce> tsume: adept (i tried starting it again before i rebooted), it said the "database is locked" or something
<tsume> RadiantFire: yeah, I know how to use automounting
<tsume> RadiantFire: however there is the fact BSD doesn't have a unlock cdrom utility from the settings ;(
<Bilford> sometimes when I put in a DVD, it doesnt mount, and sometimes it does
<RadiantFire> thats unfortunate
<Bilford> so I just put a DVD icon link on my desktop, that I can right-click and select Mount
* neoncode goes as RadiantFire says
<tsume> I'm still planning it all out
<Bilford> I hate when things work sometimes, and sometimes not
<Bilford> it makes no sense
<tsume> I'm switching the file servers too
<tsume> this is going to be a very heavy task
<theverant> I'm sure you guys hear this a lot but... I can't get translucency to work - can anyone help me out?
<tsume> we had a symantec subscription, yuck
<tsume> symantec only catches 43% os viruses
<tsume> *of
<Bilford> does LInux get viruses?
<tsume> kaspersky catch 98% :)
<tsume> and its also cheaper
<tsume> being a russian company its cool
<Sythen> I have a problem with using a mac style menubar
<RadiantFire> did they every decide if that code they found was actually a virus?
<JBirdAngel> hello, is kde the most windows like set up? and which version(distribution?) and kubuntu and suse are realitively for a new linux user coming from windows? what kind of things am i looking at for differences between distros, also is linux smaller than windows? but it takes about teh same time to load from teh computer being turned on right? thank you
<tsume> Bilford: yes
<Sythen> it splits into two
<tsume> Bilford: a virus is just a program which runs unauthorized
<tsume> Bilford: kaspersky is for linux too :)
<Bilford> ok
<Sythen> meh
<Bilford> JBirdAngel, some people say Gnome is more like Windows, some say KDE
<tsume> Bilford: what...
<theverant> tsume - there's a much lower chance of getting a virus for linux than Windows, though?
<tsume> Bilford: GNOME is like MacOSX
<Bilford> On the forums
<tsume> Bilford: if you compare apps.. GNOME steals much of the MacoSX design
<Sythen> my internet seems slow, like loading pages in Konqueror takes a long time while in Windows it is faast
<tsume> KDE uses the Windows design
<Bilford> ok
<Sythen> tsume: that is so untrue
<Bilford> see
<tsume> well, its a bit different, but it was grafted from it
<tsume> the idea
<Bilford> no one can agree on this issue
<theverant> Why does it matter which is like which how?
<tsume> Sythen: Gnome was based on MacOSX design
<Sythen> tsume: have you heard of baghira?
<tsume> theverant: it doesn't
<theverant> people get way too hung up on that stuff IMO
<tsume> Sythen: yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, what's the topic? :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> DE wars? :P
<RadiantFire> aparently
<tsume> Sythen: I'm talking User interface documents, not look
<tsume> UI papers != look
<tsume> its usability
<RadiantFire> intuiging
<theverant> is it important to define how much video RAM you have in xorg,conf?
<tsume> RythmBox looks like the music player from macosx..
<RadiantFire> theverant: not really, unless there are problems
<RadiantFire> the only thing rhythmbox has going for it is the ability to use daap
<casperisregister> I don't know why I got disconnected.  Did anyone answer in my absense?  Or did my question even go through?
<tsume> RadiantFire: I really don't like rythmbox, or the release which was in ubuntu before. It just didn't seem featureful
<RadiantFire> the new version is better
<RadiantFire> has a queue
<tsume> RadiantFire: I'll try it once I get everything installed back :)
<RadiantFire> some nice features
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, rythmbox seems featureless...amarok does more, and looks better :)
<Bilford> is amarok better than XMMS
<tsume> CheeseBurgerMan: no argument there :)
<RadiantFire> It'll be cool when amarok has daap support
<tsume> Bilford: yes..
<Bilford> hm
<tsume> Bilford: unless you're talking about xmms2 :)
<casperisregister> I'm assuming nobody even saw my question about gcc?  The second I sent it through I was disconnected...
<RadiantFire> i didn't
<RadiantFire> what was y our question
<tsume> casperisregister: I didn't see it
<casperisregister> ok
<Bilford> I just automatically switched to XMMS because I just switched from Windows, and XMMS is like WinAmp
<casperisregister> it was really long
<casperisregister> I'll type it again
<tsume> Bilford: try amarok
<Bilford> what about video players?  I use VLC
<tsume> Bilford: also rythmbox, they are both decent
<RadiantFire> Bilford: definately, amarok has things winamp couldn't dream of
<tsume> Bilford: there is kaffine
<RadiantFire> Bilford: I would say kmplayer or kaffeine
<JBirdAngel> my understadning is that kde is better for graphic design stuff?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kaffine here
<Bilford> ok
<tsume> I'm really bad on spelling today :/
<RadiantFire> kaffeine is nice because of its queue
<RadiantFire> but I wish they would fix that bug where it crashes konq when your close the window
<RadiantFire> really annoying
<Bilford> erm what
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kaffeine came with it, and I don't watch much video. It's not worth it to install another player :)
<tsume> RadiantFire: uhoh, is it the next nautilus? :P
<RadiantFire> lol
<JBirdAngel> kubunut/suse/mandriva these are called distros short for distributuions(sp) right?  what is it i should be looking at to compare different distros?
<Bilford> I watch lots of video
<Bilford> many formats
<RadiantFire> tsume: its ok to crash during shutdown :)
<tsume> JBirdAngel: ease of use, how often they update packages
<Sythen> is there a Qt based web browser besides konq?
<Bilford> xvid divx ogm etc
<tsume> RadiantFire: hehe
<tsume> Sythen: Opera :)
<Sythen> hmm
<Sythen> well my internet seems slow in linux
<Sythen> dont know why
<tsume> Sythen: was fast for me
<RadiantFire> tsume: the only unacceptalbe crash I've seen in konqueror was in browsesr mode, there is some arbitrary hover effect that does it
<RadiantFire> they may have fixed it, that was a while ago
<Bilford> sounds like you had a preview configured weird
<CheeseBurgerMan> RadiantFire: I don't think so...but I may have been using KDE 3.4 at the time I tried it.
<tsume> RadiantFire: I used to be able to send emails to kmail users which crashed X11 :)
<RadiantFire> thats fun
<tsume> now that was funny
<RadiantFire> I like kmail though, except sometimes I get the sam e-mail like 20 times
<tsume> you couldn't delete them
<RadiantFire> which is kind of annoying
<JBirdAngel> okay thank you
<Sythen> tsume: loading pages takes a long time (like looking up the host), not all images are loaded in a webpage, and I get random errors about unknown host
<RadiantFire> tsume, your mean
<Bilford> I like Konversation for IRC
<RadiantFire> what did you do?
<tsume> even if you disabled the viewing pane.. click on the subject and it crashes :P
<Bilford> the only thing they need to change in Konversation is to provide a list of servers
<tsume> Sythen: how odd
<casperisregister> Synergy package is installed.  Configured it, got it running, all was well.  Except that the package included synergy 1.2.2 which is pretty old and doesn't have the features I love about synergy in it.  I enabled all the repos and that is the only package that shows up in adept.  I was, however, able to download a deb file from another source.  When I right click on that file, and go to install package -continued
<tsume> Sythen: well now Opera is free :)
<RadiantFire> i enjoy KvIRC
<RadiantFire> but so huge and takes forever to load
<Sythen> tsume: is it possible to install opera with apt?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sythen: Not AFAIK.
<tsume> Sythen: I don't recommend it. Opera has a deb file available
<CheeseBurgerMan> There may be some repo available, but it's not in the official repos. (at least for amd64)
<casperisregister> it tells me synergy depends on gcc 4.0.2 and system version is 4.0.1-4ubuntu9
<Sythen> hmm >.>
<casperisregister> and the only packages I can obtain for gcc are 4.0.1
<casperisregister> I've scoured the net, and all I seem to find is people saying to upgrade to dapper
<EvilIdler> I'm using the Ubuntu package of Opera from the Opera site. Works fine.
<CheeseBurgerMan> EvilIdler: Same here.
<casperisregister> is there no other way to get 4.0.2 onto breezy?
<tsume> its amazing how well ubuntu is spreading :)
<tsume> ubuntu is the next defacto for sure
<CheeseBurgerMan> casperisregister: The latest is 4.1...not sure how to get it though.
<Bilford> Ubuntu is going to spread like crazy with Dapper
<Sythen> graaaaaaaaah
<RadiantFire> that makes me happy
<theverant> oh many this translucency thing is so very sweet
<Sythen> it takes like 10 seconds before konq even started to load opera.com
<EvilIdler> I'm doing my bit to infect people's computers with it when Dapper is released >:)
<tsume> where is canonical based anyhow?
<tsume> EvilIdler: I'll send out the linux2fbsd infector :P
<tsume> EvilIdler: its a evil virus(tm) someone made :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> EvilIdler: Yeah, I'm working on my brother...he want to install Linux, but his comp has 32MB RAM w/ a 400MHz PII :(
<tsume> CheeseBurgerMan: ouch
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah.
<EvilIdler> CheeseBurgerMan: Xubuntu for him, then
<CheeseBurgerMan> Slackware won't work for him. ;)
<Sythen> CheeseBurgerMan: what does it run now?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sythen: Win98
<GaiaX11> How can i configure another linux computer remotely? Through ssh?
<tsume> CheeseBurgerMan: EOL for win98 updates are in July :)
<Bilford> isnt Linux better for slower computers than Windows?
<tsume> GaiaX11: sure :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> EvilIdler: The Kubuntu install freezes...I tried it
<Sythen> *bleh* windows 98 :-(
<Sythen> CheeseBurgerMan: were you doing the server install?
<EvilIdler> CheeseBurgerMan: Did you try Xubuntu? Note the X for XFCE
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sythen: Yep
<casperisregister> cheeseburgerman:  Should I just try to track down a deb file for 4.1?  I'm completely in the woods, with linux (this is my first day to ever even see it), so thanks for helping.  The pieces of how this works are falling into place with the help of manuals, howtos, google, and this room.
<CheeseBurgerMan> casperisregister: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=gcc <--- If you're lucky, the 'testing' or 'unstable' deb from there will work.
<CheeseBurgerMan> which are 4.0.3 (unstable) and 4.0.2 (testing)
<casperisregister> oh..sweet
<casperisregister> thank you very much
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not a problem, but let's see if it works first. ;)
<casperisregister> hehe ok
<tsume> :(
<tsume> how slow
<tsume> updating at 290kB/s
<CheeseBurgerMan> What are ya updating?
<tsume> everything since the flight7 release
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<tsume> only 200 megs left :/
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<tsume> at least my laptop is able to use grub now
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that's always good :)
<tsume> auTONYmous gave me a solution, but only because his sister's computer did the same thing. "GRUB" would show and freeze
<tsume> and nobody else on the published internet ran in to the problem nor had a solution
<tsume> I had to zero out my MBR
* tsume pets Hiren's BootCD
<tsume> best thing since sliced bread
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> why did you have to zero it?
<RadiantFire> thats silly
<EvilIdler> That would indicate a bug in Grub
<tsume> RadiantFire: it kept Grub from working. "GRUB" would show on a black screen adn freeze right there
<RadiantFire> thats no good
<tsume> EvilIdler: correct, a bug in the install process. Lilo would work fine
<tsume> and lilo had to load the whole kernel very slowly, taking 3 minutes to just load the kernel(not boot)
<tsume> I used some hacker's(coder) tool to zero out my MBR :) there were al sorts of leet warnings like "Are you this stupid?(Y/N)"
<RadiantFire> thats entertaining
<tsume> it was totally leet :)
<RadiantFire> lol
<Bilford> whats the command to restart kicker
* xtacocorex is back.
<tsume> Bilford: hit alt f2
<tsume> type kicker, hit enter
<Bilford> ok thx
<tsume> np
<Bilford> but, what if it's already running
<Bilford> I want to 'reboot' kicker
<xtacocorex> bilford, you could also do in the terminal the following dcop kicker kicker restart
<Bilford> ok
<tsume> Bilford: oh oops :) heh
<conn> I'm trying to compile something, and I get this error when running autogen.sh: "aclocal: configure.ac: 106: macro `AM_CFLAGS' not found in library" - does anyone know what dev packages I need to install?
<Bilford> hm... wheres Kaffine
<tsume> in suse kicker used to crash all the time in me because some packager was a waneker, so I assumed it crashed on you :)
<Bilford> it didnt crash
<Bilford> I installed some new programs and theyre not appearing in the menu
<Bilford> I guess Kaffine and Amarok need a  relog
<EvilIdler> They'll turn up eventually
<Bilford> why eventually
<Bilford> does the system internally refresh at set intervals
<EvilIdler> Don't ask why. They refresh eventually for me.
<tsume> hmmm
<tsume> is decss available in any of the ubuntu repositories?
<tsume> I don't remember how I installed it last time
<Sythen> hey
<Sythen> how do I install gnome?
<PyroMithrandir> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Sythen> okay
<PyroMithrandir> well, that will give you gnome and a bunch of gnome stuff
<Snake__> Bilford: are you on breezy?
<Sythen> cause im gonna switch just because I want xchat so bad
<Bilford> Snake__,  no
<PyroMithrandir> you can run xchat with kde
<PyroMithrandir> I am right now
<Snake__> Sythen: xchat runs on kde
<Sythen> i looove xchat, sorry konversation
<Sythen> i know
<Sythen> but i also am going to try gnome
<Snake__> Bilford: dapper?
<Bilford> yes
<Sythen> kde has too many bugs
<Bilford> I like Konversaation
<Snake__> Bilford: fully updated right?
<Snake__> irssi ftw
<Bilford> yes
<Bilford> bleeding edge
<PyroMithrandir> I should probably update, I'm a few days old behind ;)
<tsume> irssi here too
<Snake__> tsume: irssi+screen+yakuake = best IRC client ever
<Snake__> Bilford: odd...it should be auto updating :(
<Bilford> how can I make it update
<Bilford> relog in?
<Snake__> That never worked for me
<Snake__> Perhaps go ask in #KDE
<Snake__> it did that to me in breezy, I had to restart each time, quite annoying
<PyroMithrandir> sometimes programs don't get added to the kicker and you have to add them yourself
<PyroMithrandir> erm, s/kicker/k menu
<tsume> Snake__: I just use xterm+screen+irssi
<Bilford> ok, Ill try that
<Snake__> tsume: just as good :)
<Snake__> Mmmm gimpy goodness
<Bilford> anyone here Usenet downloaders?
<Snake__> No sir, torrent 4 life
<Bilford> trying to find a good system for par2 repair
<Bilford> Im currently using QuickPar in Wine
<Sythen> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 24 06:36:51 2006
<Sythen> what does that mean?
<Sythen> meh
<Sythen> this is messed up
<PyroMithrandir> that means you've travelled forward in time
<PyroMithrandir> you probably were speeding in your delorian on the way home
<Sythen> lol
<Sythen> i changed the clock, but that is because it was like 6 hours ahead
<PyroMithrandir> well, that might have something to do with it
<JohnCro13> hey room.
<JohnCro13> TV tuner card issue!~
<JohnCro13> I run KDEtv or TVtime and my screen instantly goes completely black!
<JBirdAngel> what is breezy? ubuntu breezy / kubuntu breezy?
<tsume> hmmmmmmmm
<EvilIdler> Yes
<JohnCro13> breezy is the version before dapper.
<JohnCro13> get it?
<JohnCro13> like Windows 98 is before me or 200 or xp...
<JohnCro13> same concept.
<Ican> JohnCro13:  You aren't talking to me, are you?
<Ican> what the hell
<JohnCro13> no.
<JohnCro13> I was responding to JBirtAngel's question.
<Ican> My name was casperisregister...I got disconnected
<Ican> ok
<Ican> Now casperisregister is still in the room.....interesting
<JohnCro13> can you help me?
<JBirdAngel> JohnCro13: okay thank you
<JohnCro13> actually, can anyone help me?
<Ican> What's your problem, johncro?
<Ican> I missed most of your question
<JohnCro13> lol.
<JohnCro13> I run KDEtv or TVtime and my screen instantly goes completely black!
<EvilIdler> What X driver?
<JohnCro13> Evil...directed toward me?
<EvilIdler> Yep
<JohnCro13> fglrx
<JohnCro13> but I have a tuner card too.  Separate.
<EvilIdler> Yes, but I've had issues with my tuner card, depending on what graphics driver I used
<JohnCro13> ah...
<EvilIdler> Bog-standard open driver, crash. NVidia's taint, perfectly fine.
<JohnCro13> bttv
<JohnCro13> I have an 878 card.
<EvilIdler> Good old Hauppauge 878 here
<JohnCro13> what section in Xorg.conf is that?
<JohnCro13> because I can't find anything.
<GaiaX11> Where do I find a SystemRescueCD to download for ubuntu?
<JohnCro13> wow, Gaia.  i didn't know there was one.
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: I guess the only related driver is v4l under section Module
<HymnToLife> GaiaX11> what do you need it for ?
<EvilIdler> The installer CD/DVD is a rescue disc if you want it to be
<JohnCro13> it's not there!!!
<GaiaX11> HymnToLife, For resizing hd partitions
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: OK, add "v4l", then :)
<JohnCro13> Load "v4l"
<HymnToLife> GaiaX11> the Ubuntu Live CD has GParted in it, or you can use the GParted Live CD but beware, resizing Linux partitions is unadvisable
<JohnCro13> how do I reload X?
<HymnToLife> JohnCro13> Ctrl+Alt+Bksp
<JohnCro13> k.
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: Just exit to save desktop, then ctrl-alt-bs
<aseigo> heh.. that's the brute force way
<GaiaX11> So, how do i start it?
<EvilIdler> If you want to, reload KDM or whatever
<HymnToLife> GaiaX11> insert the CD in your drive and reboot :)
<GaiaX11> And then?
* aseigo notes that there is also qparted which is my personal preference there =)
<GaiaX11> HymnToLife, is there a command to invoke Gparted after booting?
* HymnToLife notes that GParted and QtParted are the same thing
<JohnCro13> that didn't do it.
<EvilIdler> Add easy Samba/NFS share handling, and I'd use them :)
<HymnToLife> GaiaX11> if you use the Ubuntu Live CD it's in the Applications menu
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: You left before I could ask you what other drivers you have
<GullyFoyle>  hrm what's the keyboard shortcut to start katapult?
<JohnCro13> sorry.
<JohnCro13> I was excited.
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: I have 11 modules listed
* xtacocorex is away: walking the dog
<melvin> hola
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<melvin> soy nuevo en este SO alguien q me pueda ayuda
<JohnCro13> under "modules" I have 11 also.
<JohnCro13> now including the v4l
<JohnCro13> 12c, bitmap, ddc, dri, extmod, freetype, glx, int10, type1, vbe, and now v4l
<EvilIdler> Different mix than me, then
<GaiaX11> HymnToLife, Is there a Gparted in the install cd as well?
<EvilIdler> No dri, for example
<JohnCro13> It would seem, but I had made preally no modification.
<HymnToLife> GaiaX11> nope, you can get it easily though
<EvilIdler> Isn't dri and glx mutually exclusive?
<HymnToLife> just sudo apt-get install gparted
<JohnCro13> OH!!! DINNER!!!
<JohnCro13> brb.
<JohnCro13> ok.
<JohnCro13> I'm back
<HymnToLife> 6 mins for dinner, wowo
<JohnCro13> left-overs.
<JohnCro13> by the way, can I just delete the screen resolution depths I don't want to use in xorg.conf?
<EvilIdler> Yeah
<JohnCro13> thought so.
<EvilIdler> I might even recommend it
<EvilIdler> You could save some lower resolutions, in case games need it in fullscreen mode
<JohnCro13> Highest I want to go it 1024x768.
<GullyFoyle> wow i must say that gaim looks much better with the antialiased fonts in breezy
<JohnCro13> sigh.
<JohnCro13> typing v4l-conf did the exact same thing.  screen went black.
<JohnCro13> this is a problem.
<EvilIdler> Yes, that is a problem.
<EvilIdler> Using a default kernel?
<JohnCro13> 21
<JohnCro13> I know 23 is available now.
<EvilIdler> What kernel architecture, what CPU?
<EvilIdler> Version doesn't matter - it's mainly repackaging
<JohnCro13> you mean ... 386?
<EvilIdler> Yep
<JohnCro13> I'm using 386, but have a 64-bit amd.
<EvilIdler> Should be fine, although you should get a better kernel for it
<JohnCro13> I wish I knew how.
<EvilIdler> A K8 or whatever it's called
<EvilIdler> Just get the package for the kernel and modules
<JohnCro13> there's a 64-bit version of kubuntu, but (get this) macromedia flash isn't even supported.  I NEED that.
<EvilIdler> Yes, I know.
<EvilIdler> But k7 is the identifier you want. Plain 32-bit arch for modern AMDs.
<JohnCro13> how can I see that?
<EvilIdler> linux-image-k7
<JohnCro13> where can I go to see that?
<EvilIdler> Your package manager
<EvilIdler> Adept, aptitude, apt-get
<JohnCro13> I'm in synaptic.
<GullyFoyle> JohnCro13: you can install 32emu and run firefox32-bit with flash and everything
<EvilIdler> Don't know that one, but search for k7
<JohnCro13> sigh.
<EvilIdler> I had no luck getting flash to work with emulation.
<EvilIdler> 64-bit isn't desktop-ready ;)
<JohnCro13> hmmm...
<JohnCro13> nothing installed.
<EvilIdler> Search in packages to get, of course ;)
<JohnCro13> but when I updated my linux kernal version, I lost my wireless card.
<JohnCro13> that sucked.
<JohnCro13> I'll be back.
<EvilIdler> You also need a module package for it
<JohnCro13> gotta go shopping.
<Crystufer> Hello all. I'd like to know if anyone else has had problems with the system settings panel in breezy.
<chx> I am trying to set up a dualhead config. and no matter what I try, there is no picture on the secondary monitor. it comes up but shows a black background and nothign else
<EvilIdler> Yeah, system settings can't be resized. Use kcontrol instead.
<Crystufer> thank you.
<chx> and if I try to load the Display from kcontrol or System settings then it crashes with
<chx>  (preferred_width,preferred_height) = self.getAvailableResolutions()[self.getResolutionIndex()] 
<chx> IndexError: list index out of range
<EvilIdler> Heh. Those errors tell us exactly what you already know: It's not working :P
<Crystufer> I am also having trouble getting this thing on the internet, and kcontrol and system settings don't change to sudo mode properly.
<Crystufer> Even if I sudo kcontrol, I can't enable my eth0.
<Crystufer> I don't understand what's wrong.
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: Do you have more than one network card?
<chx> Crystufer: is it a PCMCIA card?
<chx> EvilIdler: yes, but what should I do? for example, pastebin the xorg.conf and you give me advice? :)
<Crystufer> Yeah. one land line and one wireless.
<EvilIdler> Try enabling it as eth1 first
<EvilIdler> Then eth2
<chx> Crystufer: try cardctl eject 0 then cardctl insert 0
<chx> I was only to make my Xircom realport working by eject/insert
<Crystufer> it's not pcmcia. But I do have two network cards.
<EvilIdler> It might detect as eth2
<EvilIdler> I have that problem on a server
<EvilIdler> eth0 and eth1 detected on installation, but then I rebooted.
<Crystufer> but I'm using kcontrol.
<Crystufer> it shows eth0 as the card I want.
<Crystufer> is there a way to do this from the term?
<EvilIdler> Yes, the settings are usually in /etc/network/interfaces
* xtacocorex is back.
<EvilIdler> Then you just 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart' to get the new settings
<EvilIdler> The interfaces file can be a bit tricky, but my settings with two NICs works
<macd>  so /etc/profile modifies all users but roots bash_profile, but does not affect roots bash, can I add a .bash_profile to root, or am I missing something here
<EvilIdler> macd: Should be doable.
<Crystufer> If I pastebin this /etc/network/interfaces, will someone help me figure out to change it correctly?
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: Here's my file - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/734427
<Crystufer> evildler that is set up the normal way, right? dhcp on eth0?
* ``sh3l1 you are so gay!!
<EvilIdler> I have the LAN card detected as eth0
<EvilIdler> eth0 = gigabit, eth1 = 100Mbit
<Crystufer> Cool. Static or dhcp?
<EvilIdler> eth0 is static, and eth1 is DHCP straight to the internet
<EvilIdler> That auto ethX line made all the difference for me
<macd> auto ethx just tells to start at boottime, same as issuing "ifup ethx"
<Crystufer> I don't see any lines starting with auto ethX. You mean the lines that say auto eth1 and auto eth0?
<EvilIdler> Yeah, or to actually *do* something when you run /etc/inet.d/network ;)
<Skipster23> ok I'm burning Kubuntu to dvd does anyony have any suggestions before i shutdown and install
<EvilIdler> Yep
<EvilIdler> If you copy the settings I use to your respective NICs, it should work
<EvilIdler> If kcontrol is recognising your card, you have the driver loaded fine
<Crystufer> Yeah. I think so.
<BlankB> Is there a channel similar to #ubuntu+1 that is good for discussing kubuntu dapper?
<Crystufer> kcontrol is kinda screwy though.
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: Yeah, to put it mildly
<NickGarvey> BlankB: mm don't see one
<Crystufer> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/734437
<Crystufer> evildler that's what mine looked like before.
<Crystufer> well, it had comments in it too.
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: You were missing static or dhcp specification on one, I see
<Crystufer> It's not set up the same as yours.
<chx> is it possible that the video card is at fault -- despite the fact that it reads the monitor info string properly??
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: Mine works, though ;)
<Crystufer> We'll see. /etc/init.d/network command not found.
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> does anyone has kubuntu dapper daily build from 23rd?
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: ALWAYS use tab completion
<vinboy> i need 2.5mb of it
<Crystufer> Evildler What do you mean?
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: Type partial command. Press tab. See what happens.
<koen> hi everybody
<Crystufer> btw, should it be /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: That's right
<orcpman> can i ask some questions about kubuntu here? im new at it
<robotgeek> orcpman: sure, ask away
<orcpman> thx
<orcpman> to start, i have a sound problem
<orcpman> i hear sound when i start kubuntu, i can get on a teamspeak program, but i cant play music
<robotgeek> orcpman, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<orcpman> oke thx
<orcpman> put it in may favorites already
<orcpman> second question: how can i get the best out of kubuntu
<orcpman> what to install,....??
<EvilIdler> Define 'best' and your intended use
<robotgeek> orcpman: are you running breezy/dapper?
<orcpman> intended use : kick bill from my computer (is dual boot now)
<orcpman> to be honest robotgeek i have no clue what version it is :s
<orcpman> where can i fandt that?
<EvilIdler> orcpman: In /etc/issue
<robotgeek> orcpman: cat /etc/issue
<EvilIdler> For playing music, I prefer XMMS. There are others, like Amarok, with its database stuff. I just need something small and simple, since my fileserver IS my database :)
<robotgeek> i just love all the bells and whistles of amarok
<orcpman> it says ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l
<robotgeek> orcpman: okay, you are on dapper then. awesome
<EvilIdler> Movies, I prefer Xine. Install xine-ui and libdvdcss2 to get DVD playability, too
<EvilIdler> robotgeek: I just open bell.ogg and whistle.ogg if I need 'that*
<robotgeek> EvilIdler: :P
<orcpman> and i would like to play games on this to, but most games dont suprt linux, do you know some cool games
<Dr_Willis> theres ooodles of games that work under linux. :P and most are free
<Dr_Willis> depends on the kind of game ya like.
<NickGarvey> nethack!
<Dr_Willis> frozen-bubble
<Dr_Willis> slune
<NickGarvey> ah no
<robotgeek> orcpman: there is a listing of games in the Desktop Guide
<NickGarvey> don't say frozen. I can't finish it
<HymnToLife> Frozen Bubble > all
<orcpman> i mostly like fps and mmorpg
<Dr_Willis> rocks-n-diamonds.
<NickGarvey> I have lost so much time to that..
<NickGarvey> so much...
<robotgeek> i am no gamer, so i can't help you, orcpman
<HymnToLife> NickGarvey> like you can finish NH, eh...
<Dr_Willis> orcpman,  they have 7-step groups to get over that problem. :P
<NickGarvey> HymnToLife: no I ment I couldn't finish typing the word..
<robotgeek> orcpman: Help -> Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<EvilIdler> Not an awful lot of MMOs for Linux yet, but I suspect Sam Lantinga is pushing from inside Blizzard
<Dr_Willis> a lot of fun is to use dosbox and play some of the great old dos games.
<Dr_Willis> or the other emulators.
<EvilIdler> SNES emulators and a few JRPGs can keep you entertained a long time ;)
<Dr_Willis> Im thinking the MMO market is saturated and everyone it getting sick of it.
<HymnToLife> Dr_Willis> have you tried Duke Nukem 3D on it ?
<HymnToLife> I definitely should give it a spin, that game rocks
<EvilIdler> A Tale in the Desert is in its third version. I think Puzzle Pirates also works for Linux.
<NickGarvey> supersaturated!
<Dr_Willis> HymnToLife,  im thinking thats one fo the few games that use special memory managers - and may not work well.
<Dr_Willis> PuzzlePirates works great. :P
<EvilIdler> Good to hear :)
<EvilIdler> Or read.
<Dr_Willis> I think the idea of paying $$$ a month for a game.. is silly.  but at least Puzzlepirates is a free download.
<HymnToLife> Dr_Willis> guess I'll kepp my old dual boot DOS/Debien 486X then :p
<HymnToLife> Debian*
<EvilIdler> Depends on the game. I don't mind paying a few Euros a month to get constant updates, and actual customer service
<EvilIdler> Things WILL go wrong in persistent online worlds :)
<Bilford> I ran a php online game
<Dr_Willis> EvilIdler,  then they try to screw ya out of another $$$ for some big update...
<Bilford> amarok doesnt play mp3 because...
<Dr_Willis> I soled my World of Warcraft account. :P
<EvilIdler> Dr_Willis: I don't play Sony games, so it's not expensive for upgrades :)
<EvilIdler> The only Sony games I play are non-MMO PS2 games.
<Dr_Willis> Im hearing some nasty things from the EQ1/2 players at work. :) glad i gave up on those a long time ago
<EvilIdler> Nice system, crap endgame.
<EvilIdler> That sums up most MMOs :)
<Bilford> anyoone played Toadwater
<EvilIdler> UT2004 is real cheap now, with a DVD worth of extra material. If you have a reasonable 3D card, you can get lost in Alien Swarm or something.
<Dr_Willis> 'treadmill'  = mmo.
<Dr_Willis> no endgame.
<EvilIdler> The endgame is when you're the highest level. Some cheat, like Sony and Blizzard. They just add more levels.
<orcpman> dou you have links for those games?
<Bilford> why isnt amaroK playing mp3
<Dr_Willis> I never even finish games that can be finished. :P
<EvilIdler> orcpman: happypenguin.org - chances are you can find most games in your package manager
<EvilIdler> Dr_Willis: I rarely ever finish FPSes, but I have fun with the mods :)
<Dr_Willis> Ultima4 ! :P
<orcpman> k
<orcpman> thx
<Dr_Willis> EvilIdler,  Naked lady Mods :P
<Dr_Willis> that now get the company in trouble...
<EvilIdler> Dr_Willis: Bah.
<EvilIdler> Mods like Tally-ho! for UT add a lot to a game
<EvilIdler> I'd like an UT2004 version of that
<Dr_Willis> i had a blast playing Quake3 soccer :P
<EvilIdler> Yeah, odd mods that change FPSes to anything non-FPS are great :)
<orcpman> is ut for free?
<EvilIdler> There's a bunch of racing games, too
<Bilford> all I need is ZSNES
<EvilIdler> No
<EvilIdler> Have you never heard of Unreal Tournament?
<orcpman> heard about it, never seen or played it
<EvilIdler> You can find a demo on the net
<Dr_Willis> first person seizure fest. :P
<orcpman> is it playable in linux?
<Dr_Willis> theres a native linux port - yes
<HymnToLife> gota try it sometime
<HymnToLife> but I guess you need a really strong gfx to run it
<EvilIdler> Only somewhat.
<EvilIdler> UT2004 is one of the last CPU-bound games - newer games require serious graphics hardware
<HymnToLife> especially on Linux where drivers aren't as efficient
<EvilIdler> Yep
<EvilIdler> Although Wine+F.E.A.R. would probably make grown men cry, even if you have the latest dual-core AMD :P
<JohnCro13> I have returned!
<Dr_Willis> if wine/cedega can even handle the copy protection.
<EvilIdler> I don't buy any game unless I know I can find a nocd
<Dr_Willis> Lame Copy PRotection/cd in the drive - is one of the many reasosn ive basicially given up on PC gaming.
<Dr_Willis> that and the price has climbed to close to $45-$50 a pop!
<HymnToLife> Console gaming is far more enjoyable anyway
<EvilIdler> MMOs are nice like that. The media is merely a start to get the real downloads
<HymnToLife> GameCube + Mariokart + 3 friends + Piza + Beer = Hours of fun :p
<EvilIdler> Mmm..my PS2 gamestack is huge, and the DS games are breeding like rabbits
<orcpman> im used to play silkroad online and americas army, but they dont work in linux (americas army dous but not the new version)
<EvilIdler> Yeah, Pentagon gave up on Linux.
<orcpman> the basterds :p
<EvilIdler> After all, why should they promote something that hinders their attempts to break into your computer?
<orcpman> haha, thats tue
* EvilIdler goes off to nmap pentagon.gov
<JohnCro13> okay.  I want to try installing k7 modules.  But that requires I install Linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7 as well.  my concern is losing my Wifi connection, which is an Atheros.  How can I save my current configuration and reload it if something goes awry?
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: There's a modules package related, plus usually a restricted modules package. Get both of those too, and you shouldn't lose anything.
<JohnCro13> I did before.  I'm afraid.
<EvilIdler> Yes, be afraid. Be very afraid. Kernel upgrades are something even us coder types don't like doing too often :)
<EvilIdler> If you have just one piece of odd hardware, it's better to live with the old kernels.
<EvilIdler> But in your case, you're running a one-size-fits-all kernel on a very modern CPU.
<JohnCro13> everything works just fine right now except for my audio and TV tuner.
<JohnCro13> it sure is modern.
<JohnCro13> so, you suggest k7.
<EvilIdler> I need my S-Video in, and (K)Ubuntu detected it automagically.
<JohnCro13> Headers too?
<EvilIdler> Headers optional, but suggested.
<JohnCro13> smp?
<EvilIdler> No
<JohnCro13> k.
<imbrandon> dual core ?
<JohnCro13> no.
<EvilIdler> Possibly for dual core
<imbrandon> smp is only for dual proc / dual core
<EvilIdler> In his case, it's a 64-bit CPU he wants to run in x86 mode to avoid all hassles
<orcpman> gotta go, its time to go sleep, its already 06.00hours here and im awake from 08.00hours yesterday
<orcpman> thx for the help
<imbrandon> JohnCro13: just use the meta package, it will choose all the right stuff for ya "sudo apt-get install linux-k7"
<orcpman> talk to you later
<HymnToLife> same here orcpman
<HymnToLife> And I have to wake up at 8 tomorrow
<HymnToLife> well, soon :p
<EvilIdler> That's what waking up at midnight is for.
<JohnCro13> okay.
<orcpman> hehe
<HymnToLife> EvilIdler> +1e80
<HymnToLife> but unfortunately you can't do that everyday :(
<JohnCro13> I have my fingers crossed very tightly.
* EvilIdler expects a visit from the Kernel Disaster Fairy any moment now
<JohnCro13> this is probably the #1 reason I still have an XP partition.
<imbrandon> JohnCro13: once you get used to it its not bad, special with apt-get
<EvilIdler> Out of all Debian-based distros, this computer liked Kubuntu best. I've only ever bought hardware I know also works in Linux.
<JohnCro13> Evil, my konsole window is back to prompt.
<imbrandon> see i'm the opsite, i buy stuff that might not and MAKE it work ;)
<JohnCro13> reboot suggested?
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: The magic is done. Now you reboot.
<JohnCro13> I may never see you again.
<imbrandon> JohnCro13: you might want to ....
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: You beat it into submission?
<imbrandon> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade to
<imbrandon> make sure all deps are satisfied before reboot
<JohnCro13> I'll do that after I reboot...IF I can get online.
<JohnCro13> Wait...
<imbrandon> ummm like i said BEFORE heh
<EvilIdler> Wouldn't want any nasty things to happen, like, say, init going missing..
<JohnCro13> I'll update and upgrade right now.
<EvilIdler> I've had init disappear completely on me during rather large dist-upgrades.
<imbrandon> heh
<EvilIdler> That was Debian, though.
<JohnCro13> Linux-image-386 needs to be upgraded.
<imbrandon> thats fine, you can use it as a fallback kernel
<JohnCro13> as well as linux-restricted-modules-386.
<imbrandon> ^^
<JohnCro13> okay.
<EvilIdler> You want those parachutes.
<johnny3d> what is the best interface to use for libcal3d?
<JohnCro13> so I'll select k7 from Grub, though.
<JohnCro13> okay.
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: If it all goes pear-shaped, do you know how to boot with bash rather than init?
<JohnCro13> no.
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: I guess you will find some informative manpages once it happens ;)
<JohnCro13> startx, you mean?
<imbrandon> heh no , way before that
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: No, we're talking about as basic an interface as possible here - NO programs but bash
<JohnCro13> yeah.... no.
<imbrandon> he has falback 386 thats working so he should be fine
<JohnCro13> exactly.
<EvilIdler> OK, upgrade and reboot. Then come back here and scream if you need to :)
<JohnCro13> if all else fails.  I mean seriously everything else, I'll just go into XP and try to get bacl onto chat.
<imbrandon> sounds good, we'll be waiting ;)
<EvilIdler> Yeah, that's a possible fallback.
<JohnCro13> If I don't see you in a couple of minutes, thanks for your advice.
<EvilIdler> I've got 3 computers and backup bootups
<JohnCro13> wow.
<JohnCro13> Evil, thanks.
<JohnCro13> see you on the flip-side.
<EvilIdler> Considering how fast my boot time with Breezy is, he'll be here in a moment unless it failed
<JohnCro13> I MADE IT!
<imbrandon> ;)
<EvilIdler> Woo and stuff.
<JohnCro13> but, the blank screen issue is still there.
<JohnCro13> lol.
<EvilIdler> Right, but it fails much more efficiently now.
<JohnCro13> my god.
<JohnCro13> actually, yeah.
<JohnCro13> lol.
<pppoe_dude> is it normal for amarok to be using upwards of 35% CPU just to play music?
<EvilIdler> On a P45, possibly
<imbrandon> pppoe_dude: depends on the codec , mp3 quite possibly
<pppoe_dude> P45?
<pppoe_dude> i c.
<EvilIdler> Pentoum 45. Classic CPU. Slow as heck :)
<EvilIdler> Pentium, even
<pppoe_dude> mine is currently at 600Mhz but it scales.
<pppoe_dude> i locked it at 600
<EvilIdler> Laptop?
<JohnCro13> any suggestion where I should go for my tv tuner issue?
<pppoe_dude> ya
* tsume has a centrinio
<tsume> *centrino
<pppoe_dude> 6755 pp        15   0  118m  33m  23m S 21.2  6.9   2:48.67 amarokapp
<EvilIdler> My old K6-2 200 used 2% tops on MP3.
<EvilIdler> That was with XMMS and not a lot of memory.
<pppoe_dude> thats top . 21.2 ranges from that to above... and total CPU usage is about 50%
<pppoe_dude> 45 - 70%
<tsume> mpg123 all the way :P
<EvilIdler> Wow, sounds like a bandwidth issue. Harddrive not DMA mode?
<pppoe_dude> im thinking maybe my audio card has the wrong drivers installed...
<pppoe_dude> hmm 1 sec.
<pppoe_dude> hdparm -i /dev/hda?
<robotgeek> pppoe_dude: i think it takes some juice while indexing your music
<pppoe_dude> ok im on UDMA5
<pppoe_dude> its constantly like this tho
<robotgeek> pppoe_dude: plus, you cn turn off fancy stuff like last.fm
<JohnCro13> I think I will try fixing my tv tuner tomorrow.
<HymnToLife> last.fm rocks !
<EvilIdler> pppoe_dude: How large is your music collection?
<JohnCro13> goodnight, all.
<pppoe_dude> night JohnCro13
<JohnCro13> thanks.
<pppoe_dude> EvilIdler: not too large... just a couple of playlists
<pppoe_dude> about 15 songs in each
<EvilIdler> pppoe_dude: In mega/gigabytes?
<EvilIdler> Ah, two albums.
<EvilIdler> A playlist could be my entire 160 gigs ;)
<pppoe_dude> i thougth about indexing (like sorta how gnome's nautilus uses 100% on indexing images) but it aint so
<pppoe_dude> about 150 MB
<EvilIdler> That shouldn't take long at all
<EvilIdler> Especially UDMA5
<pppoe_dude> i have an intel integrated audio card
<pppoe_dude> i855, but i810 driver installed (to my knowledge)
<pppoe_dude> intel's drivers are BS
<pppoe_dude> but i dont think it should matter anyway
<EvilIdler> Yeah, that Intel Inside is a warning if you're using their chipsets :P
* tsume has a centrino, but the gfx cars is good ol nvidia :)
<tsume> its what I was looking for in a laptop :)
<EvilIdler> Not that AMD is any friendlier. Never got that NForce working.
<tsume> *card
<pppoe_dude> but i855 is really crappy./.
<pppoe_dude> problems with video from step 1 with linux (needs 855patch)
<Bilford> hm,  Kaffeine and amarok are good
<tsume> I need to make a mono based utility for making *ubuntu a sane solution(decss, w32codecs, etc)
<pppoe_dude> and debian's installer hangs coz of audio
<Bilford> whats the shortcut for mouse roller
<pppoe_dude> next time, im gonna stick with ATI, even tho their drivers are usually late
<EvilIdler> Ubuntu is already sane. What value of sane is needed?
<pppoe_dude> or maybe nvidia
<tsume> pppoe_dude: what is wrong with nvidia? the drivers are better
<tsume> EvilIdler: dvd playback, w32 codecs :)
<HymnToLife> pppoe_dude> nvidia is definitely the best choice
<pppoe_dude> not used to nvidia. + they have that splash screen ( i had it with my sony)
<pppoe_dude> im sure theres a way to get rid of it
<EvilIdler> tsume: I have that. Xine works, mplayer works.
<tsume> pppoe_dude: you can disable the splash
<tsume> EvilIdler: yes, but I had to use a third party, and search for the decoder
<HymnToLife> the splashscreen is cool :p
<tsume> EvilIdler: encrypted dvds wont work without decss
<EvilIdler> tsume: There's one repository for all that which I use.
<tsume> pppoe_dude: in xorg.conf, the video section NoSplash = true or something like that
<pppoe_dude> im now thinking of buying an averatec. they're cheap and tiny... just finding the right features can be troublesome
<tsume> EvilIdler: the plf, I know
<pppoe_dude> tsume: i c
<tsume> pppoe_dude: dude, have you seen or played with an averatec?
<pppoe_dude> HymnToLife: how is the splash screen cool?
<tsume> pppoe_dude: the case is cheap and flimsy, so is the keyboard
<tsume> pppoe_dude: buy a Toshiba, they work very well, except the SD card reader
<pppoe_dude> tsume: a new one at bestbuy yes. it was ok actually...
<HymnToLife> pppoe_dude> it's white
<HymnToLife> and green
<pppoe_dude> tsume: built more like an ibook
<HymnToLife> tha's cool :p
<tsume> pppoe_dude: they looked like cheap crap. I seen one at walmart
<tsume> pppoe_dude: I'd rather buy a real notebook
<pppoe_dude> hahaha
<pppoe_dude> well, i can argue that they are manufactured by the same company that makes dells
<imbrandon> dells are crap too ;)
<tsume> pppoe_dude: no wonder all the dells I see are too fat then
<pppoe_dude> lol
<tsume> pppoe_dude: dells are only good for the warranty when you buy the business models
<pppoe_dude> and sonys too
* imbrandon will stick with the macbook
<tsume> pppoe_dude: you really haven't had a vaio, have you? :P
<pppoe_dude> 1 sec ill grab a link
<tsume> pppoe_dude: or heard horror stories
* HymnToLife will stick with HP
<pppoe_dude> tsume: i had the B100B series...
<pppoe_dude> tsume: cheapest one
<EvilIdler> Carefully selected parts for life!
<tsume> pppoe_dude: stop going with cheap crap
<pppoe_dude> tsume: easier said than done. no $$ :)
<tsume> pppoe_dude: get a job :)
<imbrandon> save $$ , stop impules buying ;)
<tsume> imbrandon: that too
* tsume lives in alaska, theres not much to buy :P
<imbrandon> my little bro works at mcdonalds and can buy a mac ( he just has to save ) ;)
<tsume> imbrandon: heh..
<imbrandon> thats the wonderfull thing about ordering on the internet
<Bilford> how do you configure  Kaffeine so the mouse roller is for volume
* tsume is salary, doesn't have to be at work in the mornings unless something breaks :)
<pppoe_dude> HPs are crap too tho.
<pppoe_dude> IMO
<tsume> compaq and hp
<HymnToLife> HP rocks !
<pppoe_dude> so are compaqs. at least the R2000, R3000 and R4000 series
<tsume> toshiba is just okay, except their series from 2001
<Bilford> when you configure app shortcuts, how do you enter mouse roller
<frank_> can someone in dapper kubuntu who has the sun java plugin working in konqueror tell me what plugin is used for java in about:plugins  in konqueror?
<pppoe_dude> IBMs are ok
<imbrandon> hp compaq sony and 90% of all other laptops are made by the same company in china
<pppoe_dude> or.. 'lenovo'
<tsume> levono(sp?) IBMs are good choices
<pppoe_dude> imbrandon: i was looking for a link about that, but yes
<pppoe_dude> imbrandon: i think theres acually 3 companies
<imbrandon> 3 , but one major one
<pppoe_dude> imbrandon: and asus, which make their own
<imbrandon> that does most of them
<imbrandon> asus and apple are among the VERY few that make ther own
<pppoe_dude> tsume: i guess levono
<HymnToLife> tsume> you must be fooling me, stikpads are total crap
<pppoe_dude> cheap marketing :(
<HymnToLife> stink*
<bobkc> evening all
<pppoe_dude> i like apple and MAC, i just wouldnt feel very "cozy" installing linux on one, so i try to avoid them
<pppoe_dude> however, it is no more different than installing linux on my laptop tht has a "windows key"
<pppoe_dude> hows Ubuntu on macs btw?
<pppoe_dude> plus the whole drivers thing gets more complicated
<bobkc> pardon me, I have a question about a dapper install that's getting stuck
* luksan likes the way the new Konversation colorizes different nicks on the same IRC chan
<pppoe_dude> luksan: XChat can do that too
<pppoe_dude> but, xchat is not konversation
<luksan> pppoe_dude: yeah, I will always use the KDE integrated app regardless, i was just commenting
<luksan> pppoe_dude: although occassionally when in a blasphemous mood i prefer Gaim of Kopete
<pppoe_dude> luksan: i just moved to KDE recently btw, and it is quite good, except for some performance issues with amarok
<luksan> pppoe_dude: what kinda performance issues?
<pppoe_dude> and maybe konqueror plugin issues... unsure yet
<pppoe_dude> high CPU usage when playing mp3s
<luksan> pppoe_dude: ah, dunno
<luksan> pppoe_dude: try a different backend
<pppoe_dude> not too high all the time tho... now its at 12% of 22%
<pppoe_dude> oh ya... might do that, does it go with xine as defualt?
<luksan> i think so
<luksan> yeah, that's a tad high
<luksan> i'm using xine, and not having any problems
<pppoe_dude> yes i just checked
<pppoe_dude> what other backends can i use? like mplayer-style or just gstreamer
<pppoe_dude> if even
<pppoe_dude> coz i dont have other selections
<luksan> pppoe_dude: oh yeah i forgot
<luksan> pppoe_dude: kubuntu doesn't seem to support multiple backends very well
<luksan> pppoe_dude: if at all
<pppoe_dude> aRts i guess
<luksan> ugh
<luksan> pppoe_dude: even arts creator has disowned that monstrosity
<pppoe_dude> maybe ill install amarok-engines and see
<pppoe_dude> lol
<luksan> pppoe_dude: i went through this the other day
<luksan> pppoe_dude: it probably won't work
<pppoe_dude> first ill check if kaffeine uses same CPU, to rule out anything else
<pppoe_dude> or rather, to make sure its xine's fault
<pppoe_dude> kaffeine uses even more.. 40%
<pppoe_dude> well, 15% of 40%
<pppoe_dude> 22% of 40 sorry
<pppoe_dude> with integrated mplayer player (kaffeine) its off the top list
<pppoe_dude> so its definitely a xine problem
<luksan> pppoe_dude: have you tried seeing if there are any upgrades for xine?
<pppoe_dude> im uptodate... using dapper... hey maybe its a dapper thing
<luksan> i'm using dapper but using multiverse
<pppoe_dude> ya me too
<pppoe_dude> title is referring to a membership of some sorrt.. what kind of membership?
<pwnshop> hello
<frank_> pppoe_dude: playin a mp3 with kaffeine here is 1% cpu after I disable visualisation
<pppoe_dude> frank_: according to top?
<frank_> pppoe_dude: yep
<frank_> pppoe_dude: I'm running dapper up to date
<pppoe_dude> me too, but mine hovers around 30%
<pwnshop> i'm burning my first kubuntu iso right now...getting ready to install
<pppoe_dude> oh.. sorry not with kaffeine, but with amarok. kaffeine with xine engine is worse..
<pwnshop> <- new user
<pppoe_dude> hi pwnshop
<pwnshop> hola
<pppoe_dude> pwnshop: new to linux or ubuntu/kubuntu?>
<pwnshop> kinda new to linux...i've had slackware and linspire but got an AMD64...
<pppoe_dude> frank_: but kaffeine with mplayer is fine... so i think its a xine problem
<pwnshop> i needed a 64b distro...and found kubuntu
<pppoe_dude> cool
<pwnshop> i just tried gentoo as well, but it sucked. the install was horrible
<pwnshop> its gone
<pppoe_dude> lol..
<frank_> pppoe_dude: I just tried with amarok (with xine) and it's the same: between 1 and 2%
<pppoe_dude> not most fun
<pppoe_dude> frank_: i think it might be related to my audio card/driver... i810 is shitty all around
<pppoe_dude> with mplayer its lower, but not 1 or 2%
<pwnshop> anything i need to know before i install this?
<pwnshop> i've read up on it
<pppoe_dude> pwnshop: not much... should be straight forward
<pwnshop> good...whats a recommended number of partitions to have?
<chavo> amarok launches a few processes though
<frank_> pppoe_dude: yeah but 40% with kaffeine is pretty excessive
<pppoe_dude> pwnshop: do you have dapper version or breezy?
<pwnshop> breezy
<chavo> so it's really using about 6-7 percent
<pppoe_dude> frank_: yes. definitely somethn wrong there
<EvilIdler> Playing MP3s average 0.5% here, and that's over the network
<pppoe_dude> chavo: amarokapp uses about 20% of the 30%
<pppoe_dude> does output device matter with these things? oss/esd/etc...
<chavo> I have 8 amarok processes and it's using about 5-7%
<CutieCoder> kaffeine + mplayer as engine is pretty good
<chavo> by the way install htop if you haven't nice little update to top
<chavo> this is amarok with xine engine
<EvilIdler> KSysGuard shows decent info, too
<pwnshop> okie dokie, lets try this out
<EvilIdler> FLAC barely registers in CPU use here
<chavo> yeah but ksysguard takes a little while to start up
<EvilIdler> I have memory to keep things like that running :)
<CutieCoder> drinks about 1-2% on cpu #1 3.06 Xeon HT, for an NSV stream
<CutieCoder> vp61 codec
<pppoe_dude> no change in cpu usage when hovering output devices
<CutieCoder> AACP sound
<EvilIdler> Yeah, no sound should eat a ton of CPU
<pppoe_dude> i really want a new laptop
<pppoe_dude> but dont know what to get
<HymnToLife> get some HP
<pppoe_dude> i dont like how they look. :S
<pppoe_dude> i liked the benq's but i dont know much about their reliability,
<pppoe_dude> + it would be internet purchase, no guarantee against dead pixels (tmk)
<HymnToLife> have you looked !laptops ?
<pppoe_dude> !laptop
<ubotu> I guess laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<pppoe_dude> i looked linux-laptop.net
<HymnToLife> that tuxmobil thing always makes me laughe
<HymnToLife> it's like Tux is a superhero just like Batman and his Batmobile rofl
<pppoe_dude> any ideas on Benq?
<pppoe_dude> joybook
<pppoe_dude> i just don't like their more recent cheezy marketing messages: "The BenQ Joybook S53W is an innovative laptop computer whose design is geared toward helping users realize their inner potential."
<pppoe_dude> but some of the designs and feats are ok
<_rince_> mrgn
<Crystufer> hello, all. I have a kubuntu laptop with no internet connectivity. Is there somewhere I can download the packages on a windows pc and then transfer them over on a cd or ipod?
* EvilIdler handles _rince_ some breakfast vowels
<_rince_> thx EvilIdler ... do they come coffee-flavoured?
<Crystufer> Hi, evildler. That network setup you gave me earlier worked like a charm.
<EvilIdler> They're blocks of pure caffeine
<EvilIdler> Great :)
<_rince_> \o/
<EvilIdler> I'd be surprised if it didn't - I'd be without net when reality catches up!
<Crystufer> Well, there is always the chance that my pc is secretly running a really fast version of windows and I don't know it.
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: What packages is it you need to download? You can use a downloaded CD of newer releases as a deb source
<Crystufer> i need wine mad lame flash, updates, you know... welcome to linux basket o goodies.
<EvilIdler> Downloading that and dependencies is a pain
<Crystufer> Yeah.
<EvilIdler> No working network card on the laptop?
<Crystufer> it works, but I'm not allowed to connect it to the internet. "security risk"
<EvilIdler> Boo
<Crystufer> i know.
<EvilIdler> Browse around the webpage, find the packages..and start clicking..clicking..clicking
<Crystufer> It's not like i'm going to infect the ms pc's with "the linux".
<EvilIdler> Alternatively, find a netcafe and apt-get it there. Takes no more than 15 minutes, probably.
<_rince_> and no pain with the dependencies
<EvilIdler> They should be impressed you dare letting it on THEIR network :)
<Crystufer> I wish there were a win pc program that would apt-get things and burn them to a disk.
<EvilIdler> Well..
<EvilIdler> There's CoLinux
<Crystufer> I'm sorry?
<EvilIdler> You run Linux as a process on Windows, apt-get or mirror with apt-cache or whatever
<EvilIdler> Still a hell of a lot of work
<EvilIdler> I vote for a trip to your friendly netcafe
<Crystufer> grr.
<Crystufer> Financially inconvenient. I wish there were a freedom toaster around here.
<_rince_> you can install a "mirror" of your laptop inside qemu (which is available for w32)
<_rince_> there you can download the the necessary packages and burn them
<Crystufer> hmm... good idea.
<_rince_> if you expect to need the setup more than once
<yuriy> what is yaboot? is it used in the powerpc version of ubuntu instead of grub?  or is it used by some other distros?
<_rince_> but you still need to have a sharp look at the pending dependencies, your qemu solves
<_rince_> so, off to work, bbl ~
<Crystufer> yuriy it is used in the ppc version of quite a few linux distros.
<yuriy> including ubuntu?
<Crystufer> not sure. i gave up on ubuntu for ppc when i found osx
<EvilIdler> Feh, X froze.
<Crystufer> yuriy you could prolly find it in the documentation.
<yuriy> yeah, thanks, already found it
<Crystufer> Cool beans.
<crazy_penguin> good morning! // jo reggelt! // buna dimineata!
<Crystufer> bien dia, crazy penguin!
<riri> Hi :)
<riri> i just installed the "providence" dapper 7
<riri> it's a wonder
<riri> but i can't install my printer
<riri> it's in database
<riri> when i use the control panel for printer
<riri> a wizard guides me through the step and when i select my printer it says i maybe haven't the right to config the printer
<riri> how can i do it manually
<riri> i mean with root install
<riri> su - root
<riri> i have a root pw
<riri> what the name of the printer wizard ?
<riri> if one can help me would be nice
<riri> because i couldn't find this printer on other distro
<riri> x75 lexmark
<riri> Hi nixternal don't you know about printer ?
<nixternal> sup riri
<nixternal> x75 lexmark ey
<nixternal> lemme see whats up with that bad boy
<HymnToLife> riri> ask ubotu, he knows everything :p
<riri> ubotu : how to setup x75 lexmark ?
<ubotu> riri: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> you should ask like this
<HymnToLife> ubotu : printer
<ubotu> printer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<nixternal> is the x75 older or newer?
<riri> 3 y
<riri> old
<nixternal> checin' kubuntu print db now
<riri> i looked linux printing.org
<riri> x75 is inside db
<nixternal> well then...what is the issue/
<riri> is there any soft to install printer on kubuntu ?
<nixternal> no...it is in kmenu > system settings > printers
<riri> the issue is : i tried to install it through the kubuntu kontrol panel
<nixternal> as a matter of fact...it just locked up my lappy
<riri> and a wizard started
<riri> i was in admin setup
<nixternal> ya...i see it
<nixternal> ok...
<riri> i detected x75
<riri> and then it says either printer is not in db
<riri> or you haven't enaught right
<riri> so if i could find manually the printer setting i could do it in root
<riri> wizard are ok when they work ! lol
<nixternal> oh believe me i know....
<riri> lol
<riri> so if i can run this soft from root
<riri> it will have the rights or ?
<nixternal> obvioulsy it is in the db cuz you can see it in the wizard...and i can do an install w/o even logging in as root/admin
<nixternal> so that is weird
<riri> lol
<riri> i am lucky each different distro always weird things ..lol
<riri> i can try to set it through vmaware in xp emulation
<riri> but i want to get rid of xp dependances !
<riri> i am not addict :)
<riri> ms addict
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> are you using it on a vmware setup?
<riri> no i am in kubuntu
<riri> pure
<riri> lol
<nixternal> whew
<riri> i want to setup in linux not in xp
<riri> but if i can't i will have to do it
<riri> i am sure there is a way
<nixternal> oh there is a way
<riri> by hand
<nixternal> im lookin' in on it now to see if there are any bug reports that are similar to your situation
<riri> you know this kind of setup curses from rh
<riri> very efficient
<nixternal> according to linuxprinting.org the lexmark x75 works PARTIALLY
<nixternal> what they mean by that...i don't know yet
<riri> i know what they mean
<riri> it means only printing works not scan
<riri> because this drivers was on many printers and distro
<nixternal> oh wow riri...you want to see the instructions for installing that printer???
<riri> it 's made by a spanish
<nixternal> my god...you need a degree i think
<nixternal> LOL
<riri> yes please
<nixternal> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X75
<riri> you know i have looking many years for printing with it
<riri> before same problem l3200
<nixternal> they list a driver up top...then there are generic install instructions...then someone left a message about the printer a the botom
<riri> thanks you are the best :)
<riri> but why french always write english ? lol
<nixternal> hey riri
<riri> mailto:enrio@online.no i told you nixt :)
<nixternal> lol
<riri> it's the spanish !
<riri> so if i could remind his name i wouldn't need more ! lol
<nixternal> http://home.online.no/~enrio/
<nixternal> he has a list of print drivers you can try in order to get it to work
<riri> yes
<nixternal> the x75 drivers in cups doesn't work
<riri> it worked on mandriva
<riri> and fc
<nixternal> exactly...and it has issues with debain based setups
<riri> it uses webadmin for printer
<riri> lol
<riri> my luck :)
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> i have issues with my printer too
<nixternal> but it is hplip causing my issues
<riri> who hasn't ?
<nixternal> i have a network printer...and a smb printer...both give me issues
<riri> i think linux has a way to go before good printing ... 20 y ago
<riri> it was the same :)
<riri> lol
<nixternal> i can scan though with my hp psc1610
<nixternal> but don't ask me to print you something
<riri> you are lucky
<nixternal> i can scan...but not print...how is that lucky?
<nixternal> lol
<riri> i can print on my notebook in the network
<riri> lol
<nixternal> i don't use the scanner anyways...unless i have to fax something
<riri> that's why i wanted to be sure to be able to get internet before moving to kubuntu
<riri> yes me too
<riri> only private pics...
<nixternal> well you got the internet...now the printer
<nixternal> jeesh...whats next?
<riri> but i will see if vmware can print with xp
<riri> next is scim
<nixternal> im loading kubuntu in vmware now
<riri> for chinese writing
<riri> lol
<nixternal> i have a kubuntu vmware kubuntu setup
<riri> the other way is better ! lol
<nixternal> chinese writing...i can't even write english and i have lived in the USA my whole life
<riri> i format xp
<riri> fearing to delete my linux partition
<riri> so now i don't want to put it bacl
<riri> back
<riri> i have cursedxp and winlsd
<riri> lol
<riri> much better
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> vmware is actually pretty smooth now
<nixternal> i remember when it first came out...it was flat out bad
<riri> yes
<riri> it 's incredibly speedy
<riri> and easy to install on kubuntu
<riri> xp works better in vm
<riri> lol
<nixternal> i have solaris 10, kubuntu, then i don't know whats next
<nixternal> i am gonna do a kubuntu dapper server i think
<riri> my son wants to make a server
<riri> i told him to take dapper
<riri> but i told him first try it in livecd
<riri> so he can make hands on it :)
<riri> we install teamspeak
<riri> wow
<riri> perfect audio
<riri> i have just problem with webcam too
<riri> its a philips
<nixternal> teamspeak with dapper?
<nixternal> hmmm
<riri> yes
<riri> works fine
<nixternal> nice...i didn't think to check that out
<riri> the audio is great
<nixternal> that gave me an idea
<riri> well son is the next generation :) lol
<nixternal> that is good
<nixternal> how old is he?
<nixternal> prolly my age
<nixternal> ;D
<riri> 17y building himself in xp
<nixternal> oh...i gottem by 15 years
<riri> now wants a server on linux ! lol
<nixternal> damn...he is goin' fast
<nixternal> thats good though
<riri> yes
<riri> but i had to push his ace to get him to linux !
<riri> and dapper help me a lot :)
<riri> he tried first ubuntu
<riri> but he had some problem old release
<riri> breasy i think... ???
<riri> so i gave him dapper 7 kubuntu after solving the partition problem
<nixternal> and now he is in love
<riri> lol
<riri> cleaver boy !
<riri> not yet all :)
<nixternal> you should make a kubuntu movie....that would work i think
<nixternal> hehe
<riri> but still few months
<nixternal> pretty soon you will be asking him the questions
<riri> yes for movie i have archos ! lol
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> there you go
<nixternal> on your way
<riri> he does sometimes
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> my neighbor is 14...and i ask him all types of questions...he is a genius
<riri> last year i spend 3 months in china
<riri> lol
<nixternal> nice
<riri> and i made lot of avi with archos
<riri> i went to marry my laopo (wife in pinying)
<nixternal> my buddy uses it to make his movies and what not for work...i have seen it in action...pretty slick
<riri> that's why i need scim
<riri> brb
<riri> conjugal must :)
<riri> lol
<nixternal> haha
<free0sman> nixternal is my god@!#@#
<riri> good night
<mrfishhat> Hi im having some issues with dapper and nvidia drivers, does anyone have an idea as to why i cant apt nvidia-glx  and nvidia settings at the same time?
<nixternal`2go> what error do you get mrfishhat?
<nixternal`2go> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<nixternal`2go> that doesn't work for you at all?
<mrfishhat> it uninstalls the setting when the driver installs
<mrfishhat> and vice versa
<orient2000> Hi! I have a little problem. Just before logit I am getting message: " cannot open filr /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu". Directory /kubuntu does not exist. I have flight 7 , kubuntu 6.06 fully updated.
<orient2000> Hi! I have a little problem. Just before logit I am getting message: " cannot open filr /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu". Directory /kubuntu does not exist. I have flight 7 , kubuntu 6.06 fully updated. Anybody has any idea?
<nixternal`2go> is that a default install? or did you add a theme?
<orient2000> It is defalt install.
<nixternal`2go> so after you installed kubuntu...the first time you logged in that was the error you got?
<orient2000> no errors at first. I downloaded kde itself with no librarie ans switched to kde and yhere eas the proble. I did uptade more but problem is there before login. It does not affect the system but error is there.
<nixternal`2go> was it an ubuntu install?
<orient2000> yes it was ubuntu and then i switchd to kubuntu
<nixternal`2go> ahhh..did you do it by
<nixternal`2go> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<orient2000> I will try
<nixternal`2go> that is the correct way to go from ubuntu to kubuntu...or add kde
<orient2000> 37MB updates is coming. Thanks. I hope it works.
<nixternal`2go> lol...that should fix your issue and give you kubuntu the way it should be
<nixternal`2go> if you are on cable or dsl..it should be pretty quick
<Crystufer> Hello.
<nixternal`2go> hello Crystufer
<Crystufer> How's stuff?
<nixternal`2go> its goin'
<nixternal`2go> tryin' to stay awake
<nixternal`2go> i just tried to change the channel on the tv with my mouse...so sleep might be inevitable
<Crystufer> Cool. I'm trying to find a way to easily download updates and stuff for my kubuntu laptop and burn it on cd, but i think that's a bust.
<Crystufer> Oh well.
<Crystufer> nixternal`2go, Why stay up then?
<nixternal`2go> like grab everything from the repositories and burn them to a cd
<imbrandon> apt-get -d upgrade ?
<Crystufer> yeah, like that, but from a winpc.
<nixternal`2go> ya that would work....but where does it dl it too imbrandon?
<imbrandon> -d will just download them not install them ( they will be in the apt-cache )
<nixternal`2go> ahhh
<nixternal`2go> apt-cache...cool....
<Crystufer> imbrandon You're good.
<nixternal`2go> now i know where the hell they went earlier ;D
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal`2go> he asked exactly what i did
<nixternal`2go> but i moved it to my server
<Crystufer> I wish I could just download the whole repository.
<imbrandon> you can ( its 11 gigs for just i386 though ) , i ahve a local mirror running here at my house ;)
<nixternal`2go> then i have a script that will change the soures.list to a temp one and dl from my server
<nixternal`2go> that way there...when i am installin' dapper on say 4 clients systems at the same time...i just get all updates local network
<nixternal`2go> it is sweet
<imbrandon> nixternal`2go: instead of all that look into a debian app called apt-mirror
<Crystufer> Oh. Wait, does that include the deb-src?\
<imbrandon> CyberSix: no just binary is 11 gig
<imbrandon> not src
<Crystufer> wow.
<Crystufer> Madness.
<nixternal`2go> that is what i am doing for my debian sarge and etch already
<imbrandon> bin i386 is 11gig
<Crystufer> So just bin 1386 for only breezy?
<Crystufer> i386*
<Crystufer> That's a pain in the butt.
<imbrandon> breezy or dapper, what ever one you choose but yea
<Crystufer> Is dapper stable yet?
<imbrandon> well i have 10+ systems here at the house so its good for me to mirror it ;) actualy i mirror the whole repos ( my lug uses it too )
<EvilIdler> 11 gigs? I can manage that through the day :)
<nixternal`2go> it is stable for me
<tsume> Crystufer: yes, many are using it already
<nixternal`2go> i have slung everything possible at it and it rox
<nixternal`2go> no matter the system i run it on...it is smooth and clean
<Crystufer> does kcontrol work better?
<nixternal`2go> i am on ann older laptop...and it runs as good as xubuntu did on it
<Crystufer> cuz I have problems with it on breezy like you wouldn't believe.
<imbrandon> CyberSix: its "officialy" beta still BUT its rock solid thus ffar ( only a few days till full release )
<nixternal`2go> kcontrol is now system settings
<nixternal`2go> system settings is nicer...reminds me of windows control panel a little
<Crystufer> I like it too, but that is even buggier in my install.
<imbrandon> nixternal`2go: type "kcontrol" in a terminal , its still there ;)
<nixternal`2go> i know
<nixternal`2go> but im used to the system settings now
<Crystufer> Besides, don't they use the same applets?
<imbrandon> yup
<nixternal`2go> plus...the only thing i change in system settings is printer and themes...thats it...everything else in terminal
<nixternal`2go> konsole...gotta stop with terminal ;D
<Crystufer> i can't do all of that yet.
<Crystufer> I'm learning though.
<imbrandon> brb
<nixternal`2go> see...my linux experience is 10 years of terminal as a server admin
<Crystufer> And glad I am too, cuz it's super-useful on osx term.
<nixternal`2go> i used x-windows like for 2 months total prior to this year
<orient2000> 17kB speed. I should have it soon. Can you advise me where to learn about linux? Manuals or books...?
<nixternal`2go> im new to x-windows in a way
<nixternal`2go> search oreily in google orient2000...
<imbrandon> orient2000: wiki.ubuntu.com ;) and www.ubuntuforums.org
<imbrandon> books are outdated before they are printed ;)
<nixternal`2go> oreily has the best linux books out....
<nixternal`2go> that is why i say goto oreily's website..most of theirs are updated
<Crystufer> Seriously, orient2000 the only thing I learned from my linux books was how to use rpm's.
<nixternal`2go> lol
<nixternal`2go> red hat books suck
<Crystufer> #kubuntu taught me everything else.
<imbrandon> rpm's .... ewww
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal`2go> fedora uses rpms?
<Crystufer> Well, and #ububtu
<nixternal`2go> ububtu?
<Crystufer> nixternal`2go, I think so.
<nixternal`2go> is that a new xxx release?
<nixternal`2go> lol
<Crystufer> grr.
<Bilford> whats the main image viewer for Kubuntu
<Crystufer> It's the red hot love version of gnome.
<nixternal`2go> had to ruffle your feathers on that one...i gotta kick out of it
<imbrandon> fedora, madriva, suse, redhat , all kinds of distros use rpm that dont know about the apt-get goodness ;)
<Crystufer> Yay dpkg!
<nixternal`2go> haha yes
<nixternal`2go> sudo rpm -die
<orient2000> Thanks
<nixternal`2go> np orient2000
<Crystufer> orient2000 good luck.
<nixternal`2go> www.linux.com and www.linux.org have a lot of good links...linux.org is mostly enterprise and i know some of the guys
<nixternal`2go> the best way to learn though...break it and fix it...even if you don't mean too...that is how i learned
<nixternal`2go> i learned nix with aix and irix at unisys when my mom worked there...as a kid i would go and log on when she was working and enjoy it
<Crystufer> imbrandon, know a good way for me to dl a whole mirror?
<Bilford> when you Configure Shortcuts, how do you add Mouse Wheel shortcuts
<imbrandon> apt-mirror
<nixternal`2go> hahah...just don't wget the whole thing
<Crystufer> I was thinking wget32.
<Bilford> Or any kind of mouse clicks
<imbrandon> http://apt-mirror.sf.net
<Crystufer> ;)
<imbrandon> you can even use it under cygwin ;)
<Crystufer> Huh?
<Crystufer> cygwin?
<orient2000> hey one more question. I tried to compile some programs before but I missed so many files, libraries. What should I get? I want to see my dvd working and maybe mp3?
<imbrandon> cygwin == unix commands for windows
<Crystufer> mp3=mad
<imbrandon> cygwin.redhat.com
<Bilford> KDevelop?
<Firetech> isn't koffice-latest supposed to point to koffice-151 instead of koffice-15? (at http://kubuntu.org/packages)
<nixternal`2go> gahahhahhahah
<nixternal`2go> hbo has the bunny ranch on
<orient2000> well mp3toog is fine
<nixternal`2go> wrong channel i know...but i thought you should know
<Crystufer> what is the bunny ranch?
<nixternal`2go> a great american freedom
<nixternal`2go> lol
<EvilIdler> One word: Nevada.
<imbrandon> Firetech: no, those are only installable by choice
<Crystufer> also, thanks imbrandon I'm gonna check the google for cygwin.
<nixternal`2go> it is a special place in nevada
<nixternal`2go> oh no...cygwin....
<nixternal`2go> actually...cygwin is a saviour forme
<imbrandon> bunny ranch == where i spent alot of my time while married and living in reno
<nixternal`2go> damn
<nixternal`2go> i have never been...
<Firetech> imbrandon: I noted that 151 only is available for dappper, too... maybe it's time to upgrade? (I think I'll wait until after next week, then there's no more schoolwork to worry about :P)
<imbrandon> your not missing much ;)
<nixternal`2go> lol
<imbrandon> Firetech: upto you, i've been running dapper months ;)
<imbrandon> your choice though
<imbrandon> brb smoke time
<nixternal`2go> i really not into stable anything
<nixternal`2go> i need the latest and greatest
<Firetech> right now I NEED a stable computer, an I DON'T have time to fix migration issues...
<Hobbsee> Firetech: then dont upgrade yet.
<Firetech> exactly :P
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee likes dapper
* nixternal`2go loves dapper
<Crystufer> installing cygwin.
<nixternal`2go> forget likes ;D
* Firetech wants dapper, but it can wait
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal`2go> from the way it sounds...there are really only some minor tweaks left with dapper prior to release...righ Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nixternal`2go: yes
<Hobbsee> everything's being very carefully done this close to release
<nixternal`2go> i had one issue with dapper...and flight 7 seemed to take care of it
<nixternal`2go> every thing i have thrown at it has gone w/o problem
<Crystufer> Excellent.
<Crystufer> nixternal`2go, have yout tried wine?
<nixternal`2go> i have put it on every type of machine possible and it flat out flies
<imbrandon> wine works good, as does crossover office and cedega
<nixternal`2go> Crystufer: i try not to mix win and nix....it is like drinking and driving...you just shouldn't do it
<Firetech> the only "unstable" thing I run is amaroK from SVN, but since I have a kde svn account, unbreaking stuff isn't that much of a problem ;)
<Crystufer> nixternal`2go, I gotta or my bros will kill me if they don't get their games.
<nixternal`2go> i use windows for some autocad and custom spreadsheets...that is about it
<Crystufer> I gotta dual boot at least.
<nixternal`2go> lol...i really don't game anymore
<nixternal`2go> tuxracer is it ;D
<Crystufer> Well, I need wine or cedega.
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah!  go tuxracer!
<nixternal`2go> i am gonna order me some x2 love here soon...and it will be kubuntu
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> although planetpenguin-racer is better - it's in dapper
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<nixternal`2go> really...
* nixternal`2go sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<nixternal`2go> i am not even gonna try to game on this laptop
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal`2go: more levels, etc
<Crystufer> And I've never gotten it to work right. likely just because I haven't used my seperate windows installation yet.
<nixternal`2go> i had kubuntu breezy on here and it was so slow...so i put on xubuntu...now i have on dapper...and by far dapper has been the quickest
<nixternal`2go> and it orinoco'd my wireless instead of horrible ndiswrapper
<nixternal`2go> yay orinoco...on a prismII card that i hacked so it would rfmon correctly
<Crystufer> bash.exe!ahahahahahaha
<nixternal`2go> hahah cygwin goody
<Crystufer> what is xubuntu anyways?
<imbrandon> xfce4 desktop
<nixternal`2go> xfce
<nixternal`2go> ya
<nixternal`2go> pwn3d
<nixternal`2go> and i love nubuntu too
<Crystufer> it would be sweet to "right click>open bash term here"
<nixternal`2go> that is a fluxbox version for security testing
<h3sp4wn> If you want cgwin for anything useful you should install the commandline stuff from the server resource kit (with pstat and ntkill you can manage stuff without needing vnc)
<Hobbsee> nixternal`2go: breezy kde was slow anyway
<nixternal`2go> ya..i noticed
<imbrandon> *cough* not supported by conocial *cough*
<nixternal`2go> prior to kde i used gnome in the middle 90's
<imbrandon> nubuntu that it
<Crystufer> huh?
<nixternal`2go> i have been on cde since the 80's
<Crystufer> hahahaha!
<nixternal`2go> now i am trying out jde on solaris 10 and it is horrible
<nixternal`2go> a java version of gnome
<Crystufer> Administrator@basement ~
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal`2go> haha
<nixternal`2go> Sysinfo for '3lockbox': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Celeron(Coppermine) at 696 MHz (1393 bogomips), , RAM: 183/186MB, 86 proc's, 1.11h up
<nixternal`2go> whoa...actually this sytem is faster then i thought...i thought it was a 400
<imbrandon> my fileserver is a 333 celeron with dapper ;)
<nixternal`2go> mine isn't much more than that
<nixternal`2go> i think it is a 466 cellery
<Hobbsee> nixternal`2go: ouch.
<Crystufer> hey, imbrandon. What am i supposed to do to download all this stuff exactly?
<imbrandon> heh read up on apt-mirror
<imbrandon> took me a few days to get it right, and i'm used to that kinda thing ;)
<Crystufer> crap
<nixternal`2go> my main server is debian sarge on a dl360 dual xenon love
<imbrandon> CyberSix: but i'll give ya a hint
<EvilIdler> Don't let the apt-mirror manpage confuse you by reading it; just find a howto
<imbrandon> i have a sample mirrors.list on my webserver you can use
<imbrandon> CyberSix: http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/mirrors.list  <---- that will save you lots of time configing it
<imbrandon> i'm sorry its : http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/mirror.list
<Crystufer> You know you're talking to CyberSix instead of Crystufer , right?
<imbrandon> once you install apt-mirror, put that in /etc/apt/
<Crystufer> Tab completion is a dangerous mistress.
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal`2go> haha
<Crystufer> apt-get command not found.
<Crystufer> ouch.
<nixternal`2go> lol
<imbrandon> yea cygwin is not ubuntu ;)
<Crystufer> I like ubuntu though.
<imbrandon> just got get apt-mirror.sf.net
<nixternal`2go> i was gonna say...i don't remember debian commands in cygwin
<imbrandon> use that mirror.list and change the base path and comment out what you dont want to mirrir
<imbrandon> then run apt-mirror, and wait for 11 gigs + to download
<Crystufer> crud.
<imbrandon> heh i dident say it was easy i said it could be done ;)
<Crystufer> fair enough.
<imbrandon> THEN you have to setup a webserver to point to that mirror for the other installs to use it
<imbrandon> as an apt-source
<Crystufer> I'm not interested in actually mirroring I'm afraid.
<Crystufer> I actually want to burn it all to cd then transfer it to my linux hd.
<r0xz> how are the live-cd's coming? as install or live-cd?
<imbrandon> ahh then you will have to homebrew up something
<Crystufer> or better yet, ipod and sneaker-net
<r0xz> ok i am just out off bed :(
<EvilIdler> You shouldn't start brewing until you know the taste
<r0xz> *how are the cd's coming? as install or live-cd?
<Crystufer> Man, all I want is to get a shit load of debs.
<imbrandon> r0xz: both
<EvilIdler> r0xz: Yes
<Crystufer> Hey, EvilIdler .
<EvilIdler> At least the DVDs will do both, so they're recommended
<imbrandon> Crystufer: the problem with that is ubuntu uses 17000+ debs ;)
<Crystufer> yeah. pin.
<Crystufer> pain*
<imbrandon> soooooo basicly its grab what you need one by one or run a local mirror
<Crystufer> Yep.
<Crystufer> harshness.
<imbrandon> i choose to run a local mirror ( becosue i give my local lug access to my mirror also )
<Crystufer> If my main pc was up, it'd be a no brainer.
<Crystufer> what is a lug?
<imbrandon> linux users group
<Crystufer> Oh.
<Crystufer> What locality?
<imbrandon> cron updates my mirror ever 30 minutes
<imbrandon> kansas city  www.kclug.org
<orient2000> There is few files in /themes/kubuntu after installation. I hope it works. I go BOOT now. Thanks.
<imbrandon> or #kclug here on freenode ;)
<Crystufer> 30 minutes?!
<imbrandon> it dosent download the whole mirror , only whats changed ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<Crystufer> So it's constantly making sure you have the same as what is on the official?
<imbrandon> basicly yup
<MasterEvilAce> Hey, kubuntu isn't booting. I went to recovery mode and i get an error with "startx" .. it says NVIDIA: failed to load the nvidia kernel module!  Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MasterEvilAce> Happens after I did an adept update (downloaded updated software)
<EvilIdler> Recovery mode = no modules loaded, like the graphics driver
<Crystufer> Okay. So how do i find out the requirements for a package?
<EvilIdler> modprobe nvidia should get it up
<DaveQB11> Does Dapper have an exact release date ??
* DaveQB11 is some what excited
<imbrandon> the first
<DaveQB11> woohoo
<DaveQB11> something to count down to :)
<DaveQB11> thanx imbrandon_
<imbrandon> Crystufer: without installing ?
<imbrandon> you can read the debain/control file, but i think there is another way , hold on
<imbrandon> actualy type man dpkg and it should tell you or man dpkg-deb
<Hobbsee> DaveQB11: june 1
<Crystufer> Nope, winpc.
<linyll> good morning, i wrote my CV with Kword and i wish know if i can make a pdf from kword ?
<imbrandon> ouch hmmm not realy sure if there is a sane way then ( other than ripping the deb apart and reding the debain/control OR looking on the package wiki )
<DaveQB11> thanx Hobbsee :) I am loking forward
<DaveQB11> linyll:  File > Export > PDF ???
<Crystufer> kde is definitely pretty though.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what are they looking to do?
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> Crystufer: apt-cache show packagename.
<imbrandon> find the packages a deb depends on ( in windows )
<linyll> DaveQB11: i do not have this... is there a .deb ?
<Hobbsee> oh...in windows...
<imbrandon> yea , heh
<DaveQB11> linyll:  Kword ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: search pacakges.ubuntu.com for the package.
<Crystufer> grr.
<imbrandon> Crystufer: yea what Hobbsee said
<Crystufer> really?
<linyll> yes for kword
<Hobbsee> Crystufer: yeah.  what did you need it for?
<orient2000> Thank you for helping me. No more errors except some f arabic letters. I'll have to look at language setup.
<Crystufer> just a bunch of stuff for my new kde com.
<MasterEvilAce> Ok, I did xorg configure, however no change. The actual NVIDIA module isn't there, for some reason. Anyway I can get that using apt-get in recovery mode?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: getting updated debs for a non net connected laptop from windows
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> why not connected to the net?
<imbrandon> brb , smoke break time
<imbrandon> dunno dident get that far
<imbrandon> ;)
<Crystufer> I need flash for konquerer as well as java and xchat and mad and lame.
<imbrandon> Crystufer: you need all that without the net connected ?
<Crystufer> Yeah.
* Hobbsee would suggest getting the laptop connected to the net, then downloading packages
<Crystufer> All kinds of stuff.
<Hobbsee> if that's possible, of course
<Crystufer> yeah. me too.
<imbrandon> ummm how are you gonna chat with no net ?
<imbrandon> just curious
<imbrandon> not tryinmg to make you fell ummm discouraged
<imbrandon> anyhow brb smoke time
<Crystufer> Okay. So here's the deal. My bro got a new top. He wants everything installed on it, but doesn't want it connected to the net and can't explain in actual words why not.
<Crystufer> I think he has his head up his butt.
<imbrandon> ahhh bsicly tell him that he cant have everything installed ( within reason ) without the net ;)
<Crystufer> But I'm respecting his wishes because he's my bro.
<Crystufer> i'm gonna try first.
<Crystufer> if I can get just the codecs it'll be enough for me.
<DaveQB11> Crystufer: odd, why net not allowed ? He would never know if it was or not, besides apt-get being configured ;-)
<Crystufer> :)
<Crystufer> True, but I would know.
<imbrandon> codecs will be fun becouse like flash they are not all in the ubuntu repos
<Crystufer> yay.
<Crystufer> So I gotta search the universe and multiverse too.
<imbrandon> no not even in universe and multi
<Crystufer> crap.
<imbrandon> IE not in the ubuntu repos
<Crystufer> I know I saw mad in there somewhere.
<imbrandon> they are restriced
<DaveQB11> Crystufer: yes true, not saying it a "so go ahead and jump on the net" i am more saying it "why doesnt he want it on the net ? He wont know either way, wont make a diff either way"
<imbrandon> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<imbrandon> ^^ flash mp3's etc etc etc
<Crystufer> Ya know what? forget it all together. I'm gonna just see if I can teach him to use ogg's.
<Crystufer> And that kind of thing.
<imbrandon> heh
<Crystufer> I still need wine though.
<Crystufer> I don't even need to get that from ubuntu though, right?
<DaveQB11> YAY for ogg and free software! :)
<MasterEvilAce> what
<MasterEvilAce> s's command to SEARCH apt-get database for nvidia?
<Crystufer> I can get wine from the wine repos, right?
<MasterEvilAce> yeah, that would make sense
<imbrandon> apt-cache search nvidia
<Crystufer> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/otherosfs/wine
<DaveQB11> Crystufer:  wine's website has ubuntu .deb's for Breezy
<Hobbsee> Crystufer: make sure you get all the deps that you need - it's very difficult to do an install without the net, if you want extra programs
<Crystufer> I just want the wine for now. i'll work on everything else later.
<Crystufer> I should just install kubuntu on a different pc and apt-get -d all the things i want and then burn them to disc.
<imbrandon> *cough* live cd *cough*
<Crystufer> You're a smart man, imbrandon.
<Crystufer> A very very very smart man.
<Crystufer> Or woman.
<imbrandon> man ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<Crystufer> i figured.
<Crystufer> "Brandon"
<visik7> I've an old install on lvm of ubuntu in a usb disk (that before was attacched to an ide channel, how can I mount it to retrive files inside the lvm partition ?
<MasterEvilAce> very weird, but got it fixed
<MasterEvilAce> cool stuff
<MasterEvilAce> need to work on getting kubuntu to start/shutdown faster though
<Crystufer> Hey, how can I make it so that when I put in my ipod, konquerer opens to media:/ipod instead of media:/sda1?
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: see the howto at ubuntuforums.org on how to speed up your system
<MasterEvilAce> Hobbsee: Danke
<MasterEvilAce> anyone know if nvtv works on Dell Inspiron Laptops? (nvidia geforce2 GO).. i want tv-out to work, but i'm not sure if that would work (or even if it's built into my gfx card)
<Crystufer> okay, i got a deb. I thought I knew what to do with it. But I was wrong.
<Crystufer> What's the konsole command to get my program installed?
<Crystufer> nevermind dpkg -i (package) yeah?
<Crystufer> sudo dpkg -i wine.deb
<nixternal`2go> time for sleep
<nixternal`2go> good night all...see ya in a few hours
<Crystufer> Anyone still around?
* Hobbsee isnt :P
<tsume> no :)
<Crystufer> Is it possible to make adept check one of my folders for .debs as a repository?
<Crystufer> So that when I am using adept i can see the debs I donwloaded by hand and stored?
<CutieCoder> ...
<Crystufer> I'll take that as a no.
<Crystufer> But hello, cutie.
<PyroMithrandir> I bet you could, actually
<PyroMithrandir> I don't know exactly how, but if you can make it read .debs from a cdrom (the install CD) then it's probably not too different to do it from a folder
<Crystufer> That's what i thought.
<Crystufer> But it says cdrom:fjksalkfjdskj\
<PyroMithrandir> look at the /etc/apt/sources.list and then see if you can find some documentation on how and why it is set up like that
<Crystufer> So would i go with file:
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, that's my though
<PyroMithrandir> but I don't know what you'd do with the "main restricted" part
<Crystufer> meh.
<PyroMithrandir> Crystufer, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html
<PyroMithrandir> the second section there is exactly what you want
<PyroMithrandir> :)
<Crystufer> I got a crash. That's promising.
<Crystufer> okay crud. how do i edit apt-sources by hand?
<Hobbsee> Crystufer:
<Crystufer> nm
<Crystufer> I see it.
<Hobbsee> ah, okay
<Crystufer> okay, so what's this bit about /dev/null?
<Crystufer> use /dev/null when calling dpkg-scanpackages?
<Crystufer> blast!
<Skrot> Any skype-users around?
<Crystufer> Not I.
<MasterEvilAce> for services that start in ubuntu... what does rmnologin and screen services do?
<m0ns00n> Why aren't there more plugins written for Mozilla?
<m0ns00n> The plugin dev package etc is fully available to anyone, but there aren't many plugins like flash and mozplug out there
<m0ns00n> Is it cumbersome to develop?
<Crystufer> ?
<Den> Hi - I want to make an mp3 file(s) from a cd.  I found kaudiocreator - but there is no options for mp3 encoding available.  Do I need to add something to my repositories to gain mp3 encoding ability?  Is there a better program to use for this than kaudiocreator.  FWIW, the cd is a language learning cd - basically all voice.
<Skrot> Den: Try k3b :)
<Den> Skrot: er, I want to take audio off the cd into (preferably) mp3 format
<Skrot> yupp
<Skrot> k3b will do that for you :)
<Den> Skrot: I've used k3b, but that's just for burning cd's right
<Den> ?
<Skrot> nope, it can rip as well :)
<Skrot> Even hooks you up with CDDB and tags your files
<Den> thx
<Skrot> np :)
<Bilford> whats the main image viewer in Kubuntu
<Skrot> Bilford: Dunno if there's a standard viewer, but I find gwenview to be good :)
<Den> Skrot: Are you sure?? There is nothing in the help, or menus that I can see, for reading audio off cd & writing .mp3 files - wehre do I look for that function?
<Skrot> Den: Insert the audioCD, open it from k3b on the left treeview thingy
<Skrot> Then there should be a button for ripping the CD in the top right window
<Den> thx
<Skrot> They should make it easier to find indeed, it's a nice feature :)
<Den> Skrot: do you know if kaudiocreator will do this also?
<Skrot> Never used it :)
<Den> thx
<kosh> wow you guys sure do stuff the hard way
<kosh> just use audiocd:/  and drag the mp3 files off the disk
<kosh> it will encode, do cddb etc
<kosh> it is a built in part of kde
<Skrot> kosh: But k3b gives more options for ripping :)
<kosh> I always rip with the same options
<kosh> ogg max quality
<EvilIdler> Some people don't always use the same options
<Skrot> mp3 vbr >=192 to 320, does the kio-slave have such a option?
<kosh> yes
<Skrot> I've never used it, to be frank :)
<kosh> most of my oggs are about 400-500kbps
<Bilford> I convert rm files to wav using   mplayer file.rm -ao pcm:file=file.wav  .  Is there an easier drag and drop way like  audiocd:
<EvilIdler> At that rate, FLAC is probably a better choice :)
<MasterEvilAce> EW
<MasterEvilAce> flac.
<kosh> flac was not an option when I was first doing that, I could reencode stuff though
<MasterEvilAce> nasty
<kosh> what is wrong with flac?
<MasterEvilAce> they're ginormous
<EvilIdler> FLAC is non-lossy and opensource. What do you expect?
<Den> kosh: I want to convert a cd with language instruction to mp3  - audiocd will only drag .mp3's off a cd that already has .mp3 files, yes?
<Skrot> Den: No. The mp3s are "virtual".. when you drag them, the audio is converted to mp3-files
<MasterEvilAce> if i wanted lossless, i'd go for WAV lol
<kosh> Den: no, the audiocd:/ ioslave is a virtual view of the cdrom, it shows all the audio tracks as mp3, ogg, wav etc files that you can drop off and it will encode them then
<MasterEvilAce> everything can play WAV's
<MasterEvilAce> why use FLAC in that case
<EvilIdler> Well, everything can use FLAC on a computer
<kosh> all my stuff would play flac
<EvilIdler> iAudio portable players can play FLAC
<Bilford> why is mp3 more popular than ogg
<EvilIdler> Age
<kosh> it was out first
<Bilford> ogg is old
<kosh> mp3 is older
<EvilIdler> Ogg is newborn compared to MP3 :)
<Skrot> Besides, MP3 was hyped by the media like crazy
<Crystufer> Hey. Don't you people ever sleep?
<Bilford> hasnt ogg been out since the 1900s
<EvilIdler> Crystufer: I guess some humans do.
<Skrot> Everyone has heard of Mp3 :)
<Crystufer> That's at least 100 years ago!
<kosh> 500kbps is probably not much smaller then a flac file
<Den> Skrot: or kosh so, use "audiocd:/" with what: konquewror?
<Skrot> Den: yupp
<kosh> Den: yup
<Den> thx
<MasterEvilAce> ogg won't replace mp3 becase mp3 is too popular
<kosh> once you have it setup how you want you just pop in a cd, drag the files off and be done with it
<MasterEvilAce> it's hard to kill something that's so commonly used
<kosh> why does it have to replace mp3?
<Crystufer> ogg was born last thursday.
<EvilIdler> Especially with so many imperfect ears :P
<Skrot> Yeah. Old habits die hard :>
<MasterEvilAce> what's the point if it doesn't?
<kosh> it sounds better and it works great on my computer for encoding my cds
<kosh> because without destroying the competition it still works great
<MasterEvilAce> What's the point of having 5 formats if people will only use one, and are only able to play one "right out of the box"
<EvilIdler> Ogg/Vorbis has a friendly license. Most non-Microsoft games use it now.
<MasterEvilAce> yeah
<Bilford> but what if Linux kills Microsoft
<kosh> ogg is playable out of the box on every linux dist, mp3 is not for license reasons
<MasterEvilAce> I like ogg, too. i'm jsut saying.. it's practically not going to take off for general people-use
<dergringo> Is there any software that can sync with google calendar (including write access trough Google API)?
<EvilIdler> So it's not exactly a minority anymore. It just has different fields of use where it's more popular.
<MasterEvilAce> linux can't kill microsoft
<Crystufer> My linux can't play mp3's
<Lynoure> Bilford: Microsoft is suiciding, more likely =)
<Bilford> lol
<Skrot> Lynoure: Agreed. They are fighting them self :p
<kosh> well considering that linux is a kernel I doubt it is going to kill microsoft
<MasterEvilAce> more home users use windows than linux. windows plays Mp3 out of the box
<EvilIdler> If Linux is going to kill Windows for desktop use, I really, really want it to happen so slowly we can actually teach people to use computers ;)
<dergringo> MasterEvilAce: Kubuntu has Office out of the box :)
<kosh> honestly if it never kills windows that is still fine with me
<Lynoure> It's easy to teach people to use Linux
<Bilford> Crystufer, by choice?  or you dont know how
<Skrot> Just look at Xbox360. Xbox360 COULD have been a great high-def media center for your living room, but that would not be good for microsoft, since they already have a media center OS to sell =)
<EvilIdler> Exactly.
<EvilIdler> *I* use it and I'm happy with it.
<kosh> I have been using linux for about 10 years now and will continue to
<Lynoure> My mother will go from Debian to Ubuntu next month :)
<Lynoure> (she is 65 now)
<EvilIdler> I also use Windows for games, I have various certs and many years of experience, and I *still* have trouble with it all the time.
<Bilford> I'd never switch my parents from Windows
<MasterEvilAce> linux is cool.. it could use a few things though to make it easier.. the only reason i don't use it as main OS is because linux can't run windows apps (flawlessly)
<Den> Are there any portable audio players readily available that play.ogg?
<kosh> microsoft would have to make massive fundamental improvements to windows to make it even possible for me to switch to that for my work
<Bilford> no reason to
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: Alot of programs do work flawlessly and there are alot of native ports
<MasterEvilAce> Skrot: but they DO make the 360 tie with the Media Center OS :P
<Lynoure> Bilford: For her it was added speed and less hassle with upgrades
<XVampireX> :P
<MasterEvilAce> XVampireX: not the ones i care about though :P
<Skrot> MasterEvilAce: Indeed. And that's what I hate about them. :)
<EvilIdler> I prefer an OS that gives me devtools right out of the install CD.
<kosh> I use windows for games and linux for all my work
<Crystufer> Bilford, I kinda know how.
<MasterEvilAce> XVampireX: I don't care if powerpoint works, for example
<Skrot> If you buy one product, you'll need ten more to complete it
<Lynoure> kosh: Same here.
<Bilford> Crystufer,  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<kosh> I have not used any windows productivity software in close to 8 years or so
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: Okey
<Skrot> MasterEvilAce: Look at the PS3, it comes with linux. How long would you think it will take before some HTPC-software is ported to it and it becomes a fully powered home theater computer? :)
<Den> Skrot: or kosh Are there any portable audio players readily available that play.ogg?
<EvilIdler> I use their compiler occasionally. It's still a pain.
<kosh> I do server software development mostly with zope and python
<kosh> Den: I don't know squat about portable audio players, I don't have them, have not researched them and don't have an intention to get one
<Crystufer> Bilford, Now tell me how to do it without the internet.
<MasterEvilAce> Skrot: well that hasn't been entirely comfirmed yet. Even if sony says it now, i don't trust jack sony says until it actually gets out
<Den> kosh: thx
<Bilford> Crystufer, youre on the internet now
<Skrot> MasterEvilAce: To be frank, I don't either. But if it does ship with linux, it WILL kick ass on that front :)
<MasterEvilAce> Den: I think a few portable players support it.. but i know a lot don't because ogg requires more cpu power, generally, and that = less battery life
<kosh> Skrot: it would be cheaper to get a Wii and a regular entertainment system :)
<MasterEvilAce> Skrot: I agree!
<dergringo> Is there any software that can sync with google calendar (including write access trough Google API)?
<Crystufer> Bilford, This is my windows.
<Bilford> does Wii use Linux
<XVampireX> When PS3 comes out, all you get it
<kosh> I won't
<XVampireX> Why?
<Skrot> I'll get it if it ships with a open linux ready for brewing :)
<Bilford> Wii uses Opera
<XVampireX> No money?
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: Quite a lot of players support Ogg/Vorbis now. Even FLAC is starting to become popular.
<MasterEvilAce> Because you already have linux?
<XVampireX> Skrot: It will
<Den> MasterEvilAce: Is there a .ogg format that is near .mp3 in cpu reqts?
<kosh> umm because the games on the Wii interest me a heck of a lot more
<Skrot> XVampireX: So they say, but as MasterEvilAce pointed out, I won't belive it before I see it myself :)
<XVampireX> Kosh: Yeah, you can always get both
<XVampireX> Skrot: There's nothing to believe, it's there
<kosh> XVampireX: why waste the money on the PS3 though? what could I possibly gain from it?
<Skrot> XVampireX: Have you seen it?
<XVampireX> No, but when official sources say it will, then it will.
<kosh> XVampireX: my desktop computer is a lot more powerful and the new one will be staggeringly more powerful
<EvilIdler> Den: The only Ogg audio format that's commonly in use is Vorbis, and it's a bit heavy for small devices.
<XVampireX> PS3 is running a different processor then what you have
<MasterEvilAce> Den: I dunno? I know OGG compresses better with the same quality as a similar bitrate mp3.. but that compression comes at expense to power consumption.. so, i dunno.
<XVampireX> You can't compare
<kosh> XVampireX: a PS3 is not any good for anything that I do and it is very hard to optimize for
<EvilIdler> The CPU use of Vorbis is not noticable on my computers, but a small device using any ARM really notices it
<XVampireX> Huh?
<Den> EvilIdler: MasterEvilAce thx
<MasterEvilAce> I personally hate the PS3, just because Sony is throwing too much at it, in my opinion. Maybe it'll be good, but I would not buy one unlses it had a hell of a lot of EXCLUSIVE games that i want. even then.. it'd need a LOT
<EvilIdler> PS2 and PS3 are like consoles from different worlds.
<MasterEvilAce> EvilIdler: yeah, portable music players is what i mean
<EvilIdler> In fact, I think Sony will be competing with itself.
<kosh> XVampireX: I do database development with web app stuff so I want io (disk and memory) and cpu power, what value does a PS3 have to me?
<Skrot> MasterEvilAce: My guess is that most games will ship for both xbox360 and PS3
<XVampireX> What the heck? PS3 is a console
<XVampireX> Has nothing to do with computers
<kosh> XVampireX: then why are you pressing so hard that it will run linux, if you are using it as a game console who cares what os it runs?
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: The best audio players I know of are iAudio. Linux supported, harddrive version available, hacked (opensource) firmware available.
<Skrot> There is no such thing as a console any more. This new high-def generation killed the console. It's all about "entertainment system" now :)
<MasterEvilAce> Skrot: I think so too. It makes sense for DEVs, as they'll make a hell of a lot more money, since both consoles aren't going to be as popular as older consoles were (due to price)
<Lynoure> iaudios seem yummy...
* imbrandon points politely to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Skrot> Agreed. This isn't kubuntu-related :p
<kosh> Skrot: the Wii is a real console and the launch titles look amazing
<Skrot> kosh: Agreed, but the Wii isn't really "next gen"
<MasterEvilAce> kosh: I like the Wii in a sense that it's different, and affordable. However, I'd wait maybe a year to see what happens with it. Nintendo seems into gimmicky stuff, and for example, the DS, seems not entirely worth it.. and that AND the gamecube never really got any KILLER games
<klerfayt> tell me why do the same fonts look different in suse? (dpi is same)
<kosh> MasterEvilAce: re4, metroid prime 1 and 2, eternal darkness
* EvilIdler hugs his DS
<XVampireX> You need to look in the positive side
<klerfayt> I'm more concerned about smaller font sizes - they look less "rounded" or something in kubuntu
<XVampireX> with PS3 being powered by Linux, it will help linux gaming
<kosh> that one I don't know klerfayt I have not seen those issues
<Bilford> how do I add more Applets to my KDE applet menu
<XVampireX> But shit, PS3 costs a fortune
<Bilford> I mean, how do I add more to choose from
<EvilIdler> Not powered by. Optional.
<MasterEvilAce> kosh: I have trouble w/ Metroid prime on gamecube. don't like the control scheme at all, really. RE4 demo was cool, I want that. On PS2 it sucked badly though (bad controls)... Eternal darkness i've heard of, but not looked into
<eeos> hi there. does anyone know about a linux alternative to skype?
<imbrandon> Bilford: right click on the pannel
<EvilIdler> You won't launch into a KDE desktop, sadly
<XVampireX> EvilIdler: Actually, I think it's powered by linux
<imbrandon> eeos: there is a skyupe client for linux
<Bilford> I know, I get a list of applets to choose from.  How do I get more
<imbrandon> skype
<XVampireX> Not like PS2 linux pack
<eeos> I have tried the skype client and it is awful
<imbrandon> console talk in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<EvilIdler> I suspect it's still specialised firmware - their devkits are Linux, though
<klerfayt> smaller fonts have "boxy" look in kubuntu
<eeos> no video, sound is OSS, version is 1.2
<EvilIdler> Skype might be in multiverse or PLF
<imbrandon> eeos: unfortunately thats the only version atm
<Skrot> I'm using the newest skype, and I'm having toruble with the sound
<imbrandon> Evil thats fgrom sktpe themselfs
<XVampireX> Skrot: Skype will have problems because it's using OSS
<Skrot> sigh
<klerfayt> in kubuntu smaller fonts are more readable than in suse
<_neo> hi
<XVampireX> You can't use other sound programs with it
<Bilford> Where can I download more appletss
<Skrot> Why would they use OSS?
<kosh> who knows
<XVampireX> Cause they hate linux
<kosh> oss was deprecated before skype even existed
<EvilIdler> eeos: You're better off using a real VoIP provider and SIP software
<Snake[Sleep] > Bilford: 18,000 isnt enough?
<imbrandon> oss will work fine ( alsa has a compatibility layer )
<XVampireX> They promised ALSA for a while now
<_neo> how can i enable the root login on kubunto ?
<eeos> what about aother product open source based which supports chat, audio and video? is there anything like that?
<_neo> kubuntu*
<kosh> however why not just get a good sound card
<Bilford> Snake[Sleep] , where do you see 18000
<Skrot> I get "problem with sound device" even if /dev/dsp is not locked, or is locked to skype
<Snake[Sleep] > Bilford: in the repos..
<Skrot> And sometimes it works, sometime it doesn't
<imbrandon> Bilford: check kde-look.org or google please
<Snake[Sleep] > ubotu: tell Bilford about sources
<kosh> you can get rid of just about every possible audio problem in linux with a $30 pci sound card
<XVampireX> Yeah, SIP is cool, you can use whatever software you want and call to other people using SIP powered software
<eeos> EvilIdler: do hey support video conferencing as well?
<Snake[Sleep] > Bilford: Go to the sites ubotu just sent you, and get yourself some universe/multiverse repos
<XVampireX> But with skype and microsoft and every company with monopoly it's hard to do that stuff, they want you to work how they want you to work.
<Bilford> I have both, and Im already at kde-look.org
<eeos> do you know of agood SIP provider in UK?
<imbrandon> Snake[Sleep] : he is talking aobut pannel applets
<EvilIdler> eeos: There's supposedly a few IM clients that have plugins for such weirdness
<Snake[Sleep] > imbrandon: OHhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<imbrandon> Bilford: check kde-look.org or google please
<eeos> EvilIdler: :-D
<Snake[Sleep] > Bilford: there are more applets in the repos too, if you havnt checked, is there a peticular one your looking for??
<Bilford> Im already at kde-look.org
<EvilIdler> Personally, I don't think people need to see me first thing in the morning on a conference call.
<kosh> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829102002
<Bilford> Ok, I'll check the repos
<_neo> how can i enable root login on kubuntu please
<Snake[Sleep] > Bilford: apt-cache search applet
<Bilford> Snake[Sleep] , no, not any in particular
<Bilford> ok ty
<Snake[Sleep] > _neo: you should have to
<Skrot> kosh: That will work swell on my 12" laptop :p
<EvilIdler> eeos: Dig around Freshmeat for names. GAIM has an experimental video plugin.
<Snake[Sleep] > !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Snake[Sleep] > ^ _neo ^
<kosh> Skrot: there is a reason I don't like laptops :)
<MasterEvilAce> does GAIM even support damn buddy icons?
<Snake[Sleep] > MasterEvilAce: yulp
* imbrandon uses kopete *notices this is a kde centric room* lol j/k
<EvilIdler> That's a point *against* GAIM
<MasterEvilAce> KDE ROCKS
<XVampireX> kopete is KDE
<EvilIdler> I use Kopete, anyway :)
<MasterEvilAce> The last thing i want all over my OS is a giant foot
* Snake[Sleep]  uses gaim, it can actually use direct connect and file transfers
<imbrandon> so can kopete
<Snake[Sleep] > Kopete never worked for me :D
<_neo> some actions i cant make with my user login
<_neo> so
<eeos> does kopete have one coming?
<_neo> yes
<klerfayt> MasterEvilAce: foot print belongs to konqui
<Skrot> Kopete for IM, Konversation for IRC. Aye :)
<imbrandon> neo use sudo
<Snake[Sleep] > imbrandon: I know they say I can, I never got it to work tho
<Snake[Sleep] > _neo: you put "sudo" infront of the command and it gives you temp. root rights
<MasterEvilAce> klerfayt: ? I'm referring to gnome
<_neo> i c
<_neo> but no way to make root able to login in ?
<EvilIdler> Somebody make a qt-java mod for Azureus, and my desktop will be almost entirely KDE-based :)
<imbrandon> check this link neo
<imbrandon> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_neo> okay
<eeos> get a look at http://www.ekiga.org/
<MasterEvilAce> sudo is awesome
<eeos> someone from another room told me
<_neo> thanks
<Snake[Sleep] > _neo: you shouldnt have to... the root has no password by default, and if you realllyyyy wanna "run as root" use "sude su" (iirc) But thats not exactly supported in this community
<Snake[Sleep] > oops
<Snake[Sleep] > sudo su**
<_neo> i c
<_neo> many thanks
* Snake[Sleep]  yawns
<Snake[Sleep] > I think its time to sleep (again) :D
<_neo> :d
<MasterEvilAce> Bah! Why sleep when you just have to wake up later?
<Snake[Sleep] > MasterEvilAce: I dunno, I do this like, everyday: I wake up, tech support a few people in here, go back to bed
<Snake[Sleep] > I dont know why, it just happens
<Snake[Sleep] > lol
<MasterEvilAce> hehe
<Snake[Sleep] > Oh and whoever said konversation, psh irssi
<eeos> what about chat, voice and videocnferencing peer to peer, forgetting abot calling normal pstn phones? is there anything of the sort?
<Snake[Sleep] > Like skype?
<Snake[Sleep] > lol
<MasterEvilAce> eeos: they're always hard to find, really
<EvilIdler> Videoconferencing is something that gives MCSEs I know trouble standing upright.
<MasterEvilAce> I could never find anything that 1) Works good 2) looks good 3) does most / all of those things
<eeos> MasterEvilAce: I know. I coud not find anything. hoped someone in the room knew about one.
<EvilIdler> Sane people can manage phone and email.
<Snake[Sleep] > !info centerirq
<Snake[Sleep] > !info centerirq dapper
<Snake[Sleep] > wtf?
<Snake[Sleep] > !info centericq dapper
<ubotu> centericq: (A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 4.21.0-10 (dapper), Packaged size: 1200 kB, Installed size: 2968 kB
<Snake[Sleep] > ah ha! Good stuff
<eeos> what is this centericq, never heard of.
<eeos> where can I find information?
<MasterEvilAce> I checked WINE's app database, and it doesn't say much but is Fruity Loops (FL Studio) usable in WINE?
<elvstone> hello. is there a package for the microsoft fonts (georgia et.c.) in some restricted repo somewhere?
<elvstone> anyone know the package name?
<EvilIdler> msttcorefonts
<MasterEvilAce> yeah there is a windows font repo
<MasterEvilAce> yeah, that's it
<elvstone> EvilIdler: thanks. what repo is that from? i have universe added but can't find it..
<EvilIdler> Try multiverse
<EvilIdler> Or "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free"
<elvstone> hm. do i just change 'universe' to 'multiverse' in sources.list? (sorry new to debian).
<MasterEvilAce> it's in multiverse
<MasterEvilAce> (just checked adept)
<EvilIdler> You add, not change
<elvstone> ah. i meant add. but everything the same as the universe lines i already have there, except s/universe/multiverse/ ?
<EvilIdler> You can have free, non-free, universe and multiverse specified
<elvstone> ah.
<MasterEvilAce> Random question.. is there defragging in linux?
<elvstone> okidok. thx.
<EvilIdler> All four keywords after the rest of the deb specification
<elvstone> EvilIdler: i see. i have universe and multiverse now. found the msttcorefonts. thanks a lot.
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce: no
<klerfayt> hmm I'm screwed I just better reinstall with kde
<klerfayt> oops wrong channel
<imbrandon> heh
<berkes> anyone familiar with Xorg configurations?
<MasterEvilAce> depends
<berkes> I tried to get GL working with teh latest ATI driver, but while doing that, I broke my mouse scrollweel :)
<berkes> I have no idea how to fix this again.
<visik7> does kubuntu has wpa setting panel ?
<berkes> I already ran apt-reconfigure a couple of times for xorg, but it did not fix this.
<berkes> wpa? visik7
<visik7> berkes: yes you know wpa ? the successor of wep ?
<berkes> is it not under wireless settings in your kconfig?
<visik7> I'm still with breezy and it doesn't
<MasterEvilAce> berkes: ah, lol i don't know. I have it installed on a laptop :P
<berkes> MasterEvilAce: you mean the X settings?
<berkes> they are for your laptop too, and if you plug in a mouse It Just Works ;)
* berkes thinks hell just put back his xorg conf backup instead
<MasterEvilAce> hmm.. you want me to look at my xorg?
<berkes> MasterEvilAce: thanks for the offer, but no. I can see the diff with my backup,
<imbrandon> berkes: just look for the line in your old one that says zmapping "4 5" or simmilar
<MasterEvilAce> salright
<berkes> but i fail to see why it did work in my old settings and not in my new ones
<imbrandon> and put it in the new xorg
<imbrandon> berkes: just look for the line in your old one that says zaxismapping "4 5" or simmilar
<berkes> imbrandon: okay. zmapping. Thanks
<imbrandon> something like that
<imbrandon> here it is : Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<imbrandon> for your InputDevice thats the mouse
<imbrandon> "ConfiguredMouse"
<imbrandon> then restart x, your scroll wheel will work
<berkes> imbrandon: yea, weird, my original conf just did not have that line at all.
<MasterEvilAce> anyone use multiple desktops?? The PAGER seems buggy. I have it set to show desktop wallpaper. it doesn't load the other wallpapers until i activate a desktop, that's okay i suppose, but occasionally the thumbnail clears itself out and doesn't come back. weird. is it just me?
<berkes> imbrandon: the new conf has that line you suggest, but it does not work :(
<imbrandon> did you restart kdm and x ?
<berkes> MasterEvilAce: its normal afaikr
<imbrandon> after the change
<berkes> imbrandon: several times :)
<berkes> ill try removing the lines and restatr now. sec.
<imbrandon>  /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<berkes> yea, BBIAS
<visik7> is there a live cd of flight 7 ?
<Hobbsee> visik7: there should be
<imbrandon> berkes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14592
<visik7> Hobbsee: I can't find it
<Hobbsee> visik7: for kubuntu?
<visik7> both
<XVampireX> What would you say is the second best (In terms of most used) VoIP application?
<XVampireX> second best after skype^
<Hobbsee> visik7: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<visik7> text mode and desktop pd
<visik7> text mode and desktop cd
<visik7> which one ?
<imbrandon> visik7: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: visik7 wanted flight 7
<visik7> what's the differences ?
<Hobbsee> visik7: as in, the installer from the live cd?
<imbrandon> ahh ok, well thats not flight-7 but thats the latest
<Hobbsee> visik7: the daily releases are more updated
<visik7> but the installer is the same ?
<imbrandon> the live cd installer on flight 7 is broke anyhow
<Hobbsee> ah is it?
<imbrandon> use the daily image
<Hobbsee> visik7: use the daily image then
<imbrandon> yes hobsee 3 pkgs need updated for it to work
<visik7> but before I need a live to do a backup
<imbrandon> visik7: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/    <-- newest live cd
<visik7> livecd allow me to install too ?
<imbrandon> yes
<visik7> cool
<assasukasse> hi all
<assasukasse> i wish to know if ekiga is available with kubuntu or not?
<Hobbsee> visik7: imbrandon: i'm told that today's daily should work
<Hobbsee> !info ekiga
<Hobbsee> !ekiga
<ubotu> somebody said ekiga was full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<Hobbsee> !info ekiga dapper
<ubotu> ekiga: (Free Your Speech), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 3572 kB, Installed size: 12188 kB
<Hobbsee> assasukasse: breezy or dapper?
<assasukasse> dapper
<imbrandon> yup
<assasukasse> fl7
<assasukasse> do i have to install all the gnome libs???
<visik7> does kde has a wpa configuration tool ?
<visik7> dapper
<imbrandon> knetworkmanager
<visik7> imbrandon: ok
<Hobbsee> assasukasse: probably, yeah
<assasukasse> Hobbsee that's a problem...why is always like that, i've to install mb over mb of gnome that i never use..
<Hobbsee> because it's built on the gtk libraries?
<assasukasse> well that's a good reason :D
<VincentMX> hi
<Hobbsee> assasukasse: quite possibly, yes :P
<assasukasse> btw is that true that in gnome something is missing or is just my impression?
<assasukasse> i installed ubuntu just before and i couldn't find many config stuff..
<Hobbsee> assasukasse: gnome configuration is usually in the menus, or just doesnt exist.
<Hobbsee> hi VincentMX
<VincentMX> I'm going to start a small pc company, where i'm going to sell PC's. am i allowed to sell them with Kubuntu Linux installed? since i'm not supposed to use it for commercial purpouseses
<berkes> imbrandon: thanks removing that line  did It. I suspected that part to be the part that borked my system, but your confirmation hepled me find and fix it!
* Hobbsee asks the people who are likely to know that
<VincentMX> I'm going to start a small pc company, where i'm going to sell PC's. am i allowed to sell them with Kubuntu Linux installed? since i'm not supposed to use it for commercial purpouseses
<assasukasse> Hobbsee i wanted to know if is possible to show ubuntu applications in gnome only and kubuntu on kde only..i mean i installed kubuntu-desk over ubuntu and got the menues full of things (ubuntu stuff in kubuntu)
<VincentMX> Oops
<VincentMX> sorry
<berkes> VincentMX: off course you are.
<Hobbsee> VincentMX: wait around till you get an answer :P
* Hobbsee cant remember the answer to that one
<VincentMX> ok
<Hobbsee> assasukasse: there may be, i'm not aware of what it is...i doubt it though
<berkes> Ive GTG now, but ill ping you in a few mins
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you know?
<assasukasse> thanks anyway Hobbsee
<berkes> VincentMX: GNU allows you to sell it, as long as you distribute the sources with it.
<imbrandon> as long as the source is provided and the computer cost the same with or without kubuntu the i would say yes
<berkes> you can even ask 2.000.000.000.000  if you want, GPL allows all that.
<Riddell> VincentMX: hi
<berkes> nothing keeps you from selling kubuntu/ubuntu, its just that it will **also** be available free of xcharge.
<Riddell> VincentMX: yes, please do sell PCs with kubuntu installed
<berkes> and on top of that, it is fair to ask money for the service of installing and configuring it, isnt it?
<Riddell> VincentMX: you are allowed to use it for commercial purposes, just so long as you give access to the source if someone asks for it
<imbrandon> berkes: yes
<Riddell> VincentMX: if you use the name kubuntu in your advertising you are also very welcome to do that but you need a trademark licence from canonical, which they'll happily give you at no cost http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/
<Hobbsee> VincentMX: *poke*
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks
<imbrandon> thanks Riddell ;)
<imbrandon> * takes note for future qutions like that *
<imbrandon> question*
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> I should add it to the FAQ
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that you should
<bert> Riddell: Hi, Hows Kubuntu going? will we get updates after 1 june? or are things going Ok foe june1
<imbrandon> there always updates ;) *notes there are lots of updates for breezy*
<bert> Dapper i am talking about
<imbrandon> yes i was using breezy as an example, IE it will be released on june 1 but to think there will be no updates in its life cycle is silly ( 3 years )
<bert> I meant in the first week of june, there have been so many updates of the same program, I may as well wait a while for the last update for a while
<bert> It's a pain updating a program tonight, then tomorrow night and so on, may as well wait a while
<Riddell> bert: looks like june 1st will be good for release day
<bert> Riddell: thanks
<bert> Riddell: I wonder if someone knows that the screensaver doesn't work, doesn't bother me because I can't be bothered with screen savers
<bert> But it should be working
<Riddell> bert: I've not heard of that problem
<Hobbsee> bert: which screensavers?  rss-glx?
<bert> My screensaver never works, and I have seen others mention it too in the forums
* Hobbsee has no idea what the problem is with that.
<Hobbsee> bert: can you point to the forum thread please?
<bert> I just have the clock set for a screensaver, but it doesn't work, used to in Breezy
<berkes> does anyone actually know if its possible to centralise tha "status" screens?  I work nearly always remotely,
<berkes> and the prograss screes are really annoying then.
<DanglyBits> i want to install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu can anyone help with this ??  anyone help with a public key for deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 dapper main ?
<berkes> progress :)
<DanglyBits> i want to have ubuntu and kubuntu on my dapper system
<berkes> is there some hidden setting to put them, eg in a single windown taht remains opened amm the time?
<berkes> guess i'l need to ask @ #kde ;)
<Hobbsee> DanglyBits: yeah, Riddell's key, it's on kubuntu.org site
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<MasterEvilAce> Anyone know if there's a way to make mouse cursor stop blinking so much when it plays an animation?
<nop> hi
<MasterEvilAce> hi
<roc> hi
<bert> Hobbsee:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159044&highlight=screensaver
<justme^fly> huhu
<justme^fly> ui wasn das so voll hier !?
<House_MD> sorry slightly OT, does anyone here use a asus k8v se mobo?
<userbn> hai
<Tsuroerusu> I was just curious, is KNetworkManager gonna be integrated in Kubuntu Dapper?
<Hobbsee> Tsuroerusu: yes, it's there
<Hobbsee> not on by default though, IIRC
<Tsuroerusu> Hobbee: Right out of the box, or is in an apt pool?
<auTONYmous> where's the kubuntu dev channel? I have a question about kdesu
<auTONYmous> NM....I found it
<_michel> help: when we make an icon for floppy the icon appears 2 times so to is not possible to umount because device busz
<pussfeller> which if any rar thingee handles multipart rars
<pussfeller> unrar doesn't
<bert> Hobbsee: I fixed my screensaver problem, I had xscreensaver installed, that stopped all screensavers
<Hobbsee> bert: weird.
<Hobbsee> which screensavers were you trying?
<pd273> Hi all, this may not be kubuntu specific, but can some one tell me what a "mailer table" is
<Hobbsee> the kscreensavers?
<bert> I deleted xscreensaver and now I have the standard screensavers working
<Hobbsee> which are the standard screensavers?
<bert> No xscreensaver
<Hobbsee> well...yeah...
<bert> Kscreensaver is installed
<Hobbsee> right
<bert> Now all I need is to get Konquerer to show a floppy drive correctly in system Media,  Storage Media and then everything is working
<fek> moin
<nahoj> how do i check my graphic driver?
<nahoj> wich one i am using that is...
<DeadS0ul> for X or in your kernel?
<timbba> Hi, does anyone know how to add mp3 support to amarok? I'm a newbie :/
<nahoj> DeadS0ul, is there a difference?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hobbsee> timbba: ^
<DeadS0ul> hmm guess not
<DeadS0ul> use lsmod to see what kernel modules you have, flgrx or somethign liek that is ati, nvidia is nvidias. not sure bout others
<timbba> so libxine-extracodecs?? where to find?
<nahoj> DeadS0ul, I think I found it... i just need some kaffeine right now.. :p thanks anyway =)
<Hobbsee> timbba: multiverse
<Hobbsee> !+multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<timbba> ok thanks hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Good morning!
<roc> lol it happens to be evening here... xD
<roc> but good morning anyway
<fabioFx> :)
<fabioFx> any is running dapper beta?
<DeadS0ul> yeah here
<assasukasse> hi all
<assasukasse> maybe someone wants to explain me what is the difference between performance, conservative, and userspace
<DeadS0ul> heya
<fabioFx> I'm at breezer... how to upgrade to dapper? apt-get upgrade-distro?
<DeadS0ul> dist-upgrade
<fabioFx> yeah :) sorry ..
<DeadS0ul> you gotta set up your sources.list first
<DaSkreech> assasukasse: Huh?
<assasukasse> DaSkreech the power management for laptops..
<assasukasse> it has cpu throttle
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<DeadS0ul> for performance, reas some of the crap in www.nvidia.com
<assasukasse> but no explanation about the meaning
<DaSkreech> I would assume that perfermoance == dead battery and conservative means aggravting slow apps opening
<DaSkreech> performance
<fabioFx> what version kde in dapper?
<imbrandon> 3.5.2
* DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee
<fabioFx> thank
* DaSkreech reads http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
* Hobbsee waves back to DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> Quite funny :-)
<DaSkreech> COurse it's even funnier that the reason this was brought up was ause I thought that CutieCoder was putting up a picture of herself ;-)
<DaSkreech> cause
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> most girls arent silly enough to put their pictures into public channels...
<assasukasse> btw is there any brightness control for battery operation?
<DaSkreech> Oh well you weren't here for the convo :)
<DaSkreech> (neither was I for that matter)
<DaSkreech> I was reading through the backlog of my idle time and it came up that she was a girl
<DaSkreech> Then she said she was a girl she played games, handled guns and was cute
<DaSkreech> Then she said she was going to put up some pictures
<DaSkreech> and a little after that started talking about guns
<DaSkreech> I just thought it was a proof of concept type thing :)
* DaSkreech is going to get pointed to #offtopic pretty sooon 
<fabioFx> who is she?? :D
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i was hoping i wouldnt need to point you to offopic, hoping you'd know better
* DaSkreech is quietly reading the Kubuntu meeting log now :)
<humbolt> I am getting a million of those when I start kontact/kmail but the app itself does not come up? QGArray::at: Absolute index 892268644 out of range
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hah, the one about me getting woken up?
<DaSkreech> Does Yup :-)
<DaSkreech> Yup :)
<humbolt> what can I do to resolve this problem?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: fyi:  i was awake.  just.
* DaSkreech smiles
<DaSkreech> No problem
<MasterEvilAce> in xorg.conf what the hell does this option do Option "UseEdidFreqs" "true"
<Skrot> MasterEvilAce: I guess EDID is Extended Display Identification Data. So I guess UseEdidFreqs means that Xorg will use the freqs it gets from EDID
<Skrot> MasterEvilAce: Which means the display knows its own horizontal/vertical frequency, and which video modes are supported at which refresh rates
<MasterEvilAce> ah
<uwo> hi all. i would like to do a clean install of my system, but just in case something goes wrong i would like to first make a backup, which i could restore if i choose. what is the best way? i have heard of mondo/mindi, but would rather save the backup on an external hard drive...
<hunt0r> hi all I try to install ubuntu dapper drake for a while now but it hangs on the boot process with this message everytime: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af
<Firetech> hmm, anyone here using QT4 on kubuntu? I'm trying to run qmake-qt4, but it seems to want to run uic from qt3...
<Firetech> and the project I have is designed with qt 4 designer (windows, in school)
<DeadS0ul> you might have better luck with #kde-devel
<kOpter> Yello
<kOpter> Because I want to run XGL, I need a new videocard (PCI). Now I know I need an Nvidea, but I also read most ATI problems are now fixed.. Who knows more about this?
<ccc_> kOpter: it works fine on my ati radeon 9600pro
<nixternal> kOpter: it doesn't matter which way you go with the whole Nvidia & ATI comparison...they are equal pretty mcuh
<goldenear> hunt0r: is a a flight releae ?
<nixternal> they both work great
<kOpter> Caus it will save me about 40 euros :)
<goldenear> ccc_: are you runing xgl with KDE ?
<kOpter> Probably not :)?
<ccc_> goldenear: nope, i'm not running xgl, but i've tried it
<hunt0r> goldenear: flight?
<goldenear> hunt0r: yes where did you get the iso from ?
<hunt0r> http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/ i downloaded both the live and the install iso
<goldenear> flight CD 7 or dayly build ?
<kOpter> ccc: Why do I find so much ATI bashing on the internet then?
<ccc_> kOpter: because it's the internet :)
<kOpter> But is the driver support of NVidia better?
<goldenear> hunt0r: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<goldenear> try this
<ccc_> kOpter: i don't really know, never had an nvidia card. but i've heard people say that too.
<hunt0r> goldenear: thx but well I don't think it will solve the problem becouse my laptop hangs everytime when linux trys to load the pcmcia drivers
<goldenear> kOpter: an ATI 9250 seems to be working pretty well and is very cheap
<goldenear> hunt0r: this is a more recent release... your pcmcia problem may have been fixed
<hunt0r> goldenear: the problem is I have just one cd to burn left ^^
<goldenear> hunt0r: if not, try to ask about your problem on (k)ubuntu-devel
<kOpter> goldenaer: I was looking at a 7000
<kOpter> and an FX 5200
<kOpter> But the price difference is HUGE: 39 vs 69 euro's,,,,
<hunt0r> goldenear: k I will try to ask there thx
<goldenear> a 7000 may not be enough powerfull for xlg
<goldenear> xgl*
<goldenear> the FX5200 is more like an ati 9250 in term of perf.
<kOpter> And price
<kOpter> I think I'll look for a 5200 then...
<ccc_> goldenear: actually i briefly tested the kororaa live-cd (which has both kde and gnome) some time ago. even tried xgl in kde. multiple desktops didn't really work, but apart from that everything was ok. wouldn't recommend it though. :)
<goldenear> ccc_: xgl doesn't seem to work with KDE a the moment
<Al-Daja> i got 2 programs that only works with IE anything that i can do , or any browser that works like IE?
<GullyFoyle> what programs?
<kOpter> goldenaer : why not?
<Al-Daja> GullyFoyle, well they are programs to a game
<GullyFoyle> ?
<Al-Daja> kings of chaos
<GullyFoyle> java?
<GullyFoyle> or something else
<Al-Daja> i don't think so i have java
<Al-Daja> they were made to work only in IE
<Al-Daja> or have the same programation as IE dunno exactly
<GullyFoyle> the game itself or looking up stats etc..?
<Al-Daja> looking for stats and clicking
<GullyFoyle> is it flash maybe?
<GullyFoyle> you have to be more specific on what won't run
<Al-Daja> nothing works even with wine, i have firefox, konqueror, what i want to know is a way to cheat or a browser that can put that programs to work GullyFoyle
<DanglyBits> I want to install Kubuntu on my Dapper Ubuntu system...how do i proceed to do this...the kde repo's are not in my sources.list
<xanax`> hello
<arafat> DanglyBits: i think sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should work
<DeadS0ul> DanglyBits: yeah apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should work
<DanglyBits> I get the following error when doing this... E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<DanglyBits> i need to have the kde repos in sources.list
<DeadS0ul> hmm
<_per_> does anyone know the easiest way to try out xgl/compiz on kubuntu?
<Bazzi> !+xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_per_> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> sure thing, _per_
<DeadS0ul> I've tried xgl
<DeadS0ul> had to use gnome's window manager for it
<DeadS0ul> and it crashed at times
<MasterEvilAce> anyone have TV-out experience? Pref. on a laptop
<DanglyBits> I want to install Kubuntu on my Dapper Ubuntu system...how do i proceed to do this...the kde repo's are not in my sources.list
<graft> err... so how do i get konsole to use a particular character set?
<graft> it insists on using 'cp 1252' when i want to use 'iso 8859-1'
<merkur> Hi all! If you can read this, my Kubuntu-Installation was successful :-D
<apokryphos> merkur: failed ;-)
<apokryphos> welcome :)
<merkur> Whee :-)
<MasterEvilAce> merkur! congrats
<leafw> is it advisable to use update-manager from kubuntu ?
<leafw> to upgrade from breezy to dapper ?
<leafw> should we use gksudo or kdesu ?
<apokryphos> leafw: kdesu, preferably; normal kubuntu installations won't havfe gksudo
<leafw> fails: no module named pygtk
<leafw> although recommended, it's not a dependency !
<leafw> so I need python-gnome2-extras I suspect
<leafw> which asks for installing basically the gnome desktop in full
<leafw> what nonsense? I don't want gnome for kde !?
<apokryphos> leafw: personally I'd just use the command line, a lot simpler.
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<leafw> which is what I am doing
<apokryphos> hm, not that method
<leafw> apokryphos : you mean changing the apt-get sources ?
<apokryphos> yes
<leafw> but I can't do a dist-upgrade to a beta, or can I ?
<apokryphos> course you can; it's more-or-less the same as using the update manager, just not as easy for total new users
<leafw> apokryphos : I was told while ago I coudln't. So just point sources to dapper instead of breezy ?
<leafw> is there any caveat?
<apokryphos> you definitely can, don't worry
<leafw> "don't worry"
<leafw> xD
<leafw> I trust my backups.
<apokryphos> leafw: (i) make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, (ii) change your sources.list to reflect dapper sources (/msg ubotu sources) (iii) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> if you encounter problems it's because dapper is the current development release, not because of the method of upgrading.
<leafw> apokryphos I am doing just that
<apokryphos> might as well fix the wiki
<gesho> hello guys, can anyone help me to get my logitec mouse working on my laptop? here is whole trouble: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598
<gesho> anyone can help? can't get ps2 mouse to work.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598  description
<dergringo> can anyone help me to solve this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14599 ?
<apol> dergringo: do you have automake installed?
<dergringo> apol: yes automake and autoconf
<dergringo> apol: I installed automake* and autoconf*
<apol> you could try with make -f Makefile.cvs
<leafw> what is the postfix ? Asks for parameters about internet
<leafw> which I don't get
<leafw> !ubotu postfix
<ubotu> [postfix]  the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix or here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<_victor> hi
<_victor> is this a help channel aslo?
<leafw> yes
<_victor> cool i'm using and adsl usb modem with chip eagle III but sometimes "most of the times" it can't get syncro within 60 secs
<_victor> and when it does i cna't connect to my isp
<_victor> can't sorry
<leafw> no clue, never setup adsl on a ubuntu
<_victor> :(
<_per_> hey again, i followed ubotu's advice with getting started with xgl/compiz... however, in the link(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto), it states that i should go to "System -> Preference -> Sessions"... but there's no such thing in kde! what should i do instead?
<gesho> can anyone please help to get ps2 mouse working on my laptop?
<_victor> anyone about my question of adsl usb eagle modems?
<leafw> _victor: your question is very generic, you may also try #ubuntu
<_victor> ok i'll give it a try thanks
<gesho> leafw: may be I'm not hopoeless. here is whole description with mouse problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598
<_per_> how can i place something in my session file on kde?
<gesho> _per_ what's your problem?
<_per_> gesho: in the link(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto), it states that i should go to "System -> Preference -> Sessions"... but there's no such thing in kde! what should i do instead?
<gesho> u want to open terminal?
<_per_> sorry...?
<gesho> what do you want to do?
<_per_> place a piece of text in my "session file"
<_per_> so i can get xgl and compiz running
<_per_> i have followed the steps, but now i'm lost
<gesho> no clue really. is anybody expreienced looking at this chat?
<gesho> do u know where on disk that "session file" is?
<_per_> no
<gesho> :(
<gesho> got problems too, can't make ps2 mouse to work on my laptop
<gesho> only touchpad works
<_per_> to quote the guide: "We need compiz to start with the new Xgl server, so place the following in your session file. This is located at "System -> Preference -> Sessions. Go to the far right tab, and create a new entry and type in the following data: compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher water"
<gesho> hang on, I have seen that,
<gesho> its not there, I have seen that "Session preerence" elsewhere
<_per_> the page is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<_per_> near the end of the first tutorial
<gesho> okay, try these: go to Settings>KDE components>Session manager
<gesho> is that what you need?
<leafw> is thee any way to remove all *dev packages with one command with apt-get , such as remove *-dev   ?
<_per_> it would be if i could addentries to it!
<_per_> *add entries
<Bazzi> leafw * should work yes
<leafw> ok thanks Bazzi
<leafw> I don't need anymore all those headers
<gesho> _per_: sorry :(, I gues that's the extent of my expertise...
<_per_> ok, thanks anyway
<leafw> what is the 'bicycle-repair' package ?
<leafw> dounds like a joke
<leafw> *sounds
<leafw> !ubotu bicycle-repair
<ubotu> leafw: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nixternal> lol
<taw> hello :-)
<taw> anybody had luck with skim in dapper ?
<GullyFoyle> hey i'm running the dapper live.iso
<GullyFoyle> kewl
<MetaMorfoziS> is there anybody who succesfully solved the kdm_greeet problem in dapper?
<GullyFoyle> doesn't look a whole lot different, changes must be "under the hood"
<leafw> GullyFoyle : yes, it's all under the hood
<leafw> basically networking stuff
<leafw> for wireless laptops and for sharing music, etc.
<GullyFoyle> and kde3.5.2
<Dr_Willis> MetaMorfoziS,  what problem? ive not noticed any.
<leafw> some bugs fixed, maybe
<MetaMorfoziS> Dr_Willis: when you boot
<MetaMorfoziS> after the kubuntu loading screen
<MetaMorfoziS> how many seconds you get the kdm loading screen?
<MetaMorfoziS> 2-3 or 50?
<MetaMorfoziS> ok, not 50 but too much...
<MetaMorfoziS> 20-40
<Dr_Willis> just a few. as far as i can tell.
<Dr_Willis> nvidia logo.. then kdm login.
<MetaMorfoziS> so check your syslog
<MetaMorfoziS> after boot
<MetaMorfoziS> or not... at thistime
<MetaMorfoziS> cat /var/log/syslog | grep kdm_greet
<MetaMorfoziS> is it said anything?
<Dr_Willis> this is a clean install from the dapper daily build live cd. :P  so i cant test that at the moment.
<MetaMorfoziS> oh yes
<MetaMorfoziS> but if you install it you has this:
<GullyFoyle> ok back to breezy
<MetaMorfoziS> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/735372
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> i saw somebody who has this problem, and i saw a lot of forums, but solution is nowhere..
<Dr_Willis>  Can't open default user face    - sounds  t o me like its looking for that user icon.. try changing to the 'dont show faces/icons' login method?
<Dr_Willis> nternal error: memory corruption detected - Sounds like the program have a bug. :P
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm
<MetaMorfoziS> i tryit
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, you tip is worked
<MetaMorfoziS> i have only May 24 19:03:41 sajtosteszta kdm_greet[5364] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<MetaMorfoziS> at this time
<MetaMorfoziS> but the loading time is still too big
<Dr_Willis> you tried running that memtest for a few hrs? :P
<Dr_Willis> how many users do you have? if using that icon login option. it scans each home dir as well.
<Dr_Willis> for that login icon.
<Solan> I can't get disable the as-you-type spellchecking in kopete, anyone know how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> i saw it as a check box the other day.. :P i dont know where however. :p
<Solan> hehe... I'v looked trough the whole config, I think. But I haven't found it, and it's really annoying....
<Dr_Willis> settings -> Behaivore/chat
<Dr_Willis> you missed it :P
<Dr_Willis> 'enable automatic spell checking'
<Dr_Willis> that is what i just saw on my 'irc'  connection i made in kopete
<Solan> I don't have that option........?
<Dr_Willis> Settings->Configure->Behiavor-Chat Tab
<Solan> yup, but I don't have that option there... wtf?
<Dr_Willis> im using dapper. :P
<Solan> breezy
<kOpter> Yello, does anyone know a good ubuntu alternative for Tag & Rename
<kOpter> ?
<Solan> I think I'm gonna reinstall... I'v been having other probs with it aswell... thx anyway m8:)
<Solan> bye..
<xwolf-> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Solan> crap... didn't fix the prob:(
<inknanand> hi all
<inknanand> can i send rich text mails (HTML Mails) using KMail??
<nixternal> yes inknanand
<inknanand> can i send images in a message??
<kOpter> Sure, why not?
<nixternal> yup
<inknanand> actually i want to include my official logo in my signature... how can i do tht??
<inknanand> how can i add an image in my signature??
<nixternal> configure kmail > identies > modify > picture
<dracflamloc> hello folks. how wouldi go about getting synaptic on a default dapper install of kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install synaptic
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install syan
<nixternal> owned
<nixternal> ;D
<Dr_Willis> with a sudo :P
<dracflamloc> i tried that
<dracflamloc> needs dependencies
<nixternal> try it through adept?
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas install ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop myself
<leafw> question: updated to dapper, no kdm at boot!
<leafw> how does one launch kdm manually ?
<nixternal> statx
<nixternal> startx
<Dr_Willis> sudo aptitude synaptic
<leafw> startx leads to my fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> startx dont launch kdm
<leafw> Dr_Willis
<nixternal> but if it didn't load kdm automatically..i would believe your xorg.conf file is messed up
<aseigo> leafw: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Dr_Willis> it starts whatever is in the .xinitrc :P
<leafw> Dr_Willis so who
<leafw> ok
<leafw> I should have thought of that
<leafw> the init !
<aseigo> leafw: but yes, it's likely a problematic xorg.conf
<aseigo> hm.. no
<aseigo> because if startx starts fluxbox, then that's not it
<nixternal> ok...
<nixternal> sudo kdm
<nixternal> that will start it...actually just do kdm
<Dr_Willis> I dont see how xorg being messed would affect kdm at all. :)
<Dr_Willis> a user normally does not start kdm.
<nixternal> if you do startx then you can select kde/kdm through the session manager
<leafw> kdm doesn't launch
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: it can't start without X ;) so it's the jmost common reason for kdm not comin gup
* Dr_Willis thinks everyone is making this harder then it should be. :P
<leafw> hum, so then I'll just replace the flucbox by kde in the .xinitrc and fix issues from within kde
<nixternal> lol Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> use 'startkde' in the .xinitrc
<leafw> the /etc/init.d/kdm start didn't launch it
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: and then you lose shutdown / reboot / start new session features in kde
<Dr_Willis> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: all that is done through xdm
<aseigo> er, kdm
<Dr_Willis> aseigo,  some would consider that a good thing. :P  then again im old-skool.
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: lol
<Dr_Willis> i just smack alt-ctrl-backspace!
<chavo> yeah who wants to shutdown or logout anyway
<leafw> can't find startkde
<leafw>  ??
<chavo> yup just hit the powerbutton
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: ooh. your apps must love you =)
<Dr_Willis> aseigo,  xchat and xterms. :P
<Dr_Willis> and screen sessions
<aseigo> leafw: you don't have /usr/bin/starkde?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nixternal> forgot that one lil thing
<chavo> woops
<Dr_Willis> i think apt needs more options and little programs!
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: ah... do you use just a plain ol' WM then?
<leafw> no input friver matching synaptics, so this is new iin dapper ?
<Dr_Willis> aseigo,  often. been messing with "matchbox" lately
<leafw> this is kubuntu-ppc
<chavo> wm? we don't need no stinkin' wm
<Dr_Willis> wm=windowmaker :P
<Dr_Willis> in his case I think.
<aseigo> no, window manager
* Dr_Willis is old skool.
<Dr_Willis> wm used to mean windowmaker :P
<nixternal> i thought it still meant window maker
<Dr_Willis> all ya kids and your fancy abbreivations.
<chavo> actaully I'm running with compiz right now
* nixternal is out of touch with the main stream
<Dr_Willis> nixternal,  :P thats the fun of linux.
<nixternal> i guess....i used no xwindows at all for 10 years with linux...why cuz i thought they all stunk...
<nixternal> i used xwindows with mandrake one time and about died it was so bad...that was about 96 i would say
* aseigo learned a new apt trick the other day: apt-get build-dep <package>
<leafw> nixternal : so what do yo uuse, screen and ttys only ?
<chavo> I've been struggling with X since Redhat 5.0
<nixternal> and i use e in suse one time
<nixternal> you got it leafw
<chavo> aseigo, that's a nice one
<nixternal> now i am using x cuz kde ownz now
<leafw> nixternal : I work with images all the time, can't go without X
<Dr_Willis> one ANNOYING thing ive noticec with kde on a new install.. the panel clock defaults to 24 hr format.. so i fix it to 'normal' :P  and i got to restart that silly clock
<aseigo> installs everything needed to build that package.. so `apt-get build-dep kdelibs` gets me a kde dev env =)
<nixternal> see i am a server admin and security guy...never needed x cuz everythning ran term
<leafw> nixternal : yeah, I run my freebsd servers like that
<chavo> Dr_Willis, just do dcop kicker kicker restart
<nixternal> i gave mepis a try and liked the look but mepis sucked...so i tried kubuntu...and well now the rest is history
<Dr_Willis> chavo,  heh.. all righty! :P
<leafw> great news: find -name startkde   return ZERO results!
<nixternal> now i have 5 kde boxes running, and one xfce 4 box
<Dr_Willis> i dident see much use in mepis
<leafw> great update from breezy to dapper
<nixternal> whereis startkde
<Dr_Willis> it had some neat ideas/features...
<nixternal> if it shows ....    startkde:
<nixternal> well then it ain't there ;D
<leafw> doesn't show
<leafw> I tried that
<nixternal> at the prompt...type in start then hit tab to see what options you have
<nixternal> probably just startx
<leafw> I'm running a sudo updatedb
<leafw> there is startx and startfluxbox, not startkde
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> that will fix your problem
<nixternal> kde isn't installed from the sound of it
<leafw> but it was there already ...
<leafw> the install will fix an improper dist-upgrade ?
<nixternal> did you accidentally remove it?
<chavo> leafw, looks like the upgrade ripped it out
<nixternal> sometimes it will leafw...i have been 50/50 with that working
<aseigo> NO KDE FOR YOU!
<nixternal> haha
<chavo> you must have removed kubuntu-desktop at some pint
<leafw> I will switch to gnome if it wasn't for kmail and konqueror
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    <-- that will fix your problem and make you happy
<leafw> chavo: 30 minutes ago I was on kubuntu-desktop, I mean on the KDE
<leafw> the dist-upgrade messed up something
<nixternal> thats what it looks like
<nixternal> you did a breezy to dapper sources.list mod?
<chavo> aseigo, I have a question about kicker. There is code in there to remove the 1 pixel border when you use a background image but it's commented out. any reason for that?
<leafw> nixternal: all I mean is the kubuntu-desktop is already installed, if it wasn't dis-upgraded or soemthing that's anotherissue
<chavo> leafw, running kde doesn't preclude having kubuntu-desktop
<leafw> nixternal : yes.
<aseigo> chavo: i did one release with it like that and then i got a large number of complaints about it "breaking" the look for many wallpapers...
<nixternal> there is your issue right there...you seem to be one of the unlucky ones....i did the same thing cuz someone said i could do it...well it didn't work as planned
<nixternal> i did a kubuntu-desktop install and that fixed my issues
<chavo> ok well I have the kicker on top and it looks wierd to me, i always just patch it up
<nixternal> there were still some minor issues that eventually worked themselves ou with updates
<leafw> something is really wrong, can't find my openoffice, etc
<aseigo> chavo: so i tried those wallpapers and indeed it did look crappy. and because we don't have support for things like cosmetic pens in vector graphics because it's just a scaled image, adding a line to wallpapers often doesn't work out unless the wallpaper is the exact size of the panel
<aseigo> chavo: so i just defaulted back to the historical behaviour. =/
<chavo> true
<leafw> ok
<nixternal> editing the source.list to go from breezy to dapper isn't a good idea....
<aseigo> leafw: looks like once kde is installed you're going to spend some time in adept ;)
<leafw> but kubuntu-desktop is installed, will the files be overwritten ... who knows
<aseigo> nixternal: hehe.. that's what i did and it worked like a charm. guess i'm just lucky =)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> it worked on my vmware machien....and didn't work on 2 others
<chavo> well the thing is the border is all one color, why not give the top and left side a light color and the bottom & right sides a darker color
* nixternal just reinstalls with the dapper flight 7 iso anyways ;)
<chavo> I did that at one point and it looks nice, the 3d effect
<aseigo> chavo: i really dislike that style personally.. i'd rather see it have a gradient and/or some subtle hinting .. but i'm not working on kicker anymore
<aseigo> chuso: kicker is, for better or worse, Finished
<chavo> ok I understand you've moved on to kde4
<chavo> I was just curious as I tried to get a patch in for dapper
<MetaMorfoziS> kde4?
<chavo> since it's going to be used for quite some time
<chavo> MetaMorfoziS, yup KDE4 is gonna rock
<chavo> not that it doesn't rock now of course :)
<aseigo> wel, no, it doesn't
<aseigo> right now it's pretty broken =
<aseigo> =)
<aseigo> nothing to be concerned about. you can't not break something when you're in the process of ripping it apart ... still have a few months to go before it's put back together in any form resembling non-broken
* aseigo notes the splash screen is particularly impressive ;)
<chavo> I meant that KDE 3.5 rocks now
<leafw> the kdm is called 'start-stop-daemon'
<leafw> apparently
<leafw> FYI, nixternal : the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop downloaded all packages again, and replaced the exisitng ones with the exact copies (pretty much for nothing), and now KDE is up
<leafw> and it takes forever (10 seconds) to switch from the X to a tty (here)
<nixternal> i guess that is a good thing
<nixternal> kinda
<RadiantFire> thats normal
<RadiantFire> both my computers take forever to switch tty's
<squid0> hey
<squid0> anyone have luck with amarok 1.4 on breezy 1.5?
<squid0> i mean, 5.1?
<squid0> *5.10 (doing well!)
<h3sp4wn> squid0: You need a new version of taglib (as a minimum)
<squid0> h3sp4wn: ok... i saw that on the announcement. what do  i do?
<RadiantFire> squid0: compile it and install it
<h3sp4wn> Either upgrade to dapper (probably easiest) or build it from source
<squid0> i'd love to upgrade to dapper, but my dsl cap can't handle it...
<squid0> i live in primitive south africa :o
<leafw> worst upgrade ever, but after entering the System settings and pushing apply a few times all is good now :)
<RadiantFire> squid0: then you need to install build-essential, find yourself a new version of taglib, and then compile/install
<RadiantFire> then do the same for amarok
<squid0> leafw: serious??
<squid0> ok...
<leafw> squid0 : ?
<leafw> squid0 I havce just upgraded from breezy to dapper the debian way. Actually all is working, it just needed some refreshing actions (updatedb, apply some settings)
<RadiantFire> so, as for my question, I'm having this wierd problem where opengl screensavers appear only on the top 1/3 of my screen
<squid0> leafw: ah, ok. the debian way, ie. via apt-get dist-upgrade?
<leafw> yes
<squid0> ah
<leafw> can't see the multiple desktops in the kicker
<leafw> only glitch
<RadiantFire> add the applet back again?
<leafw> good enough I'lm used to shortcuts
<squid0> ok...
<RadiantFire> sigh, this is mildly frustrating
<RadiantFire> some of my fn key modifiers work and some don't
<Snake[Sleep] > Grrrrrrrrrrrr I hate torrents that stop at 98 or 99 percent
<Snake[Sleep] > ugh
<squid0> so, you need build-essential to build on (k)ubuntu?
<RadiantFire> yes
<Snake[Sleep] > squid0: yes
<Snake[Sleep] > !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<squid0> ah...
<RadiantFire> squid
<squid0> yup
<RadiantFire> install checkinstall
<RadiantFire> also
<RadiantFire> that way you can getmanage anything you install with apt-
<Snake__> !checkinstall
<ubotu> hmm... checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<RadiantFire> apt-get
<squid0> ah. ok
<RadiantFire> instead of make install, run checkinstall -D make install
<RadiantFire> and it will make and i nstall a .deb
<hamburg> hi, need gcc, but if i type in console gcc ->command not found ??
<RadiantFire> hamburg: install build-essential
<hamburg> RadiantFire: sry but how ?
<RadiantFire> sudo apt-get install build-essential in a terminal
<hamburg> ok
<squid0> ok... i've installed checkinstall and build-essential.
<RadiantFire> squid0: now you need to find taglib sources
<leafw> nixternal : how can I repair dpkg problems, such as 'hplip' pkg containing problems ?
<RadiantFire> that would be where google comes into play
<squid0> RadiantFire: ok
<squid0> rigt
<squid0> ok, should i download the .dsc or the orig.tar.gz or the diff.gz?
<RadiantFire> you want orig.tar.gz
<squid0> ok
<RadiantFire> are you downloading these from dapper source repos?
<squid0> yep
<RadiantFire> sneaky...
<squid0> hmm... why?
<RadiantFire> just a comment
<squid0> ok.... google pointed me there...
<RadiantFire> no, its fine, i was just being silly
<squid0> no worries
<squid0> does 'make' generally generate tons of output?
<ccc_> yes
<Riddell> if it's an automake application yes
<squid0> ok
<squid0> ok, great, i seem to have installed taglib! should I go on to install amarok 1.4?
<squid0> or is there maybe something else i'm missing ? (I'm on breezy here)
<RadiantFire> go on to amarok then
<squid0> ok, cool.
<RadiantFire> actually
<RadiantFire> squid0: first executre apt-get build-dep amarok
<Flosoft> hey
<RadiantFire> that should take care of any amarok build dependancies
<Flosoft> my Gajim GPG isn't working
<Flosoft> could someone help me with that?
<squid0> RadiantFire: before adding the new amarok 1.4 dapper source to apt?
<RadiantFire> ?
<RadiantFire> oh
<RadiantFire> squid0: i would recommend you compile amarok from source as well
<squid0> RadiantFire: ah, ok.
<squid0> thanks
<RadiantFire> seeing as how the precompiled dapper amarok probably has newer runtime dependancies
<squid0> so would that be independent of apt, then?
<squid0> yeah
<RadiantFire> you can install it with checkinstall also
<RadiantFire> but yeah, independant of apt
<squid0> ok.
<RadiantFire> you probably also want to install ruby, since the new lyric fetcher requires that
<squid0> do i have to preface a 'make install'l command with checkinstall to have checkinstall work for it?
<RadiantFire> yes
<squid0> oh sh**
<robotgeek> what's wrong with the precompiled amarok again? (only for dapper)
<squid0> not serious, i suppose
<RadiantFire> squid0: its ok, no biggy, you've just clobbered a prexisting taglib install, but it will still work
<RadiantFire> the only difference is apt thinks you still have the old version installed
<squid0> RadiantFire: ah
<squid0> is there a way i could reverse that?
<squid0> is there like, a 'make uninstall'?
<RadiantFire> yeys
<squid0> ooh :)
<RadiantFire> you can make uninstall, then do checkinstall -D make install
<squid0> ah, great
<squid0> thanks
<khaije1> hi
<khaije1> anyone know if i can combine key and password based authentication with openSSH?
* robotgeek doesn't know, maybe you can ask in #ubuntu, khaije1 
<khaije1> mkay, robotgeek
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: What are you trying to do ? why do you need both ?
<khaije1> hi h3sp4wn, i want to make ssh on my machine accessbile from the internet so i wanted to beef up to protection a littl
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: When you make a key you can set a passphrase on it key based authentication is almost impossible to brute force
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: If you disable all password based authention it would be most secure
<nixternal> not impossible h3sp4wn...just that it would take about 10 years to break ;D
<nixternal> unless of course you have supercomputers comin' out the wazoo
<nixternal> ;D
<squid0> RadiantFire: should I run make with checkinstall too, or just make install?
<h3sp4wn> impossible in real terms
<h3sp4wn> Change your keys every year if you want to be sure
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: i realize that but is it possible to combine both the system password and the key? i'd rather have the two layers than add a static password to the mix
<RadiantFire> squid0: only make install
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: although what you're describing sounds pretty good....
<h3sp4wn> If you want higher security use ace server and secure id token
<squid0> RadiantFire: thanks
<khaije1> i use that at work, it is an elegant solution
<RadiantFire> is amarok working?
<h3sp4wn> Its a pain when it drifts
<squid0> RadiantFire: still installing taglib (installed to an undesirable location at first). also downloading amarok source
<RadiantFire> o, oops
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: still, that is to be expected as a result of real-world conditions
<RadiantFire> yeah, generally its a good idea to ./configure --prefix=/usr/local when installing stuff from source
<RadiantFire> my bad :(
<phasegen> can anyone name a good program for converting mpeg to dvd playable format?
<squid0> RadiantFire: ok, thanks. what does that do?
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: basicly my question is... what is the relationship between these different auth methods? is it AND,OR, or XOR ?
<RadiantFire> squid0: unix file location conventions, things installed as part of the system go into /usr while things that are installed custom go into /usr/local
<RadiantFire> squid0: when I instlaled kmplayer I had to install it to /usr/local or else it would clobber kaffeine's mime type reigstry
<RadiantFire> when I was using breezy
<squid0> RadiantFire: ah,. ok, thanks
<squid0> but i thought configure doesn't actually do any installation? don't you mean make --prefix=/usr/local ?
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: I have never come across a way to use password based and keybased authentication together - Maybe you could use opiekey over ssh
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: is a password-embedded key prefered to the compounded-but-seperate password/key idea i had?
<vraptor> configure --prefix=/foo would set the proper path in the makefile before compiling
<vraptor> but you can pass the appropriate flag to make as well
<RadiantFire> squid0: it sets it so that when you instll, thats where it goes
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: so what your saying is they don't automaticaly play nice? hmm
<squid0> ok
<squid0> on configure for amarok, I get 'checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!' . what package would I need?
<squid0> (i've come across this before trying to build other apps)
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: ssh2 is supposed to be mathematically sound i.e If you find out my public key then you can't find out my private key from that
<RadiantFire> squid0: execute apt-get build-dep amarok
<vraptor> squid0: can't say specifically for that package, but dependencies should be listed in the install instructions or readme
<vraptor> squid0: you can then figure out where those requirements are and pass the appropriate paths, or install them as needed
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: i know that, i'm not worried about the encryption at all... i'm more worried about the authentication/access control
<squid0> vraptor: ok, thanks
<vraptor> squid0: the advantage of apt is that it manages dependencies for you
<squid0> vraptor: right
<vraptor> squid0: I've yet to find a pkg manager that is 100%, though
<vraptor> solaris, linux, *bsd, etc.
<RadiantFire> squid0: i dunno, generally failures in the pkg manager are the result of badly constructed packages
* vraptor nods
<RadiantFire> i can't stand rpm though, impossible to install things from rpms...
<vraptor> no arguments from me on that
<squid0> RadiantFire: right. but i'm not installing from a package: i'm trying to install from source...
<vraptor> I hateses the RPMses
<RadiantFire> i spent half jy time ocmpiling source rpms
<RadiantFire> squid0: easy way to get all the amarok build dependencies is to run apt-get build-dep amarok
<RadiantFire> that should install all of amarok's build dependencies to the right place
<phasegen> can anyone name a good program for converting mpeg to dvd playable format?
<RadiantFire> qdvdauthor
<RadiantFire> kind of ugly though
<phasegen> how so?
<nico8481> howdy
<RadiantFire> i dunno, it just looks really really wierd
<RadiantFire> but it seems to work
<phasegen> Thank you, I'll give it a try
<squid0> RadiantFire: but, i don't have amarok in the apt sources file! i've just got the source downloaded...
<RadiantFire> squid0: thats ok
<RadiantFire> it will install build dependancies for the old amarok, which should be most of the dependancies for the new on
<RadiantFire> and you've already taken care of taglib
<squid0> RadiantFire: i don't have that source repository in my sources.list either
<RadiantFire> the amarok source repository?
<RadiantFire> the build deps for amarok aren't stored in the amarok source repository
<squid0> hm....
<RadiantFire> most of them should be in main
<squid0> ok
<squid0> i still get: "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list" when I execute 'sudo apt-get build-dep amarok'
<RadiantFire> mmm
<RadiantFire> i don't know then
<RadiantFire> try searching for xserver in adept and installing any -dev packages that come up
<squid0> ah! in the README file, it lists dependencies ! :)
<RadiantFire> mmm
<khaije> h3sp4wn: heh, tripped over my cord, were you about to say anything?
<Johncro13> hiroom.
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: Can you not just firewall it so you can only connect via a host that is known to be secure (protected by secure id etc) I don't worry about the security of my home network really (never been hacked) ssh is exposed but only allows key based authentication - I looked at the mathematics of it but its insane
<squid0> RadiantFire: hah. finally found it on google. i need xlibs-dev
<khaije> h3sp4wn: i /can/ setup fw rules to exclude all but a trusted few ips, i just don't know what the ip's are atm, but i would definitely add them to the firewalling list...
<vraptor> khaije: could you give a brief statement of what you are trying to do?  I came in on the convo late
<khaije> h3sp4wn: in fact i was thinking about writing a script that would allow me to change the fw rules via text msgs from my phone, maybe even other admin tasks (that would be a neat project)
<vraptor> khaije: there is a cgi out there that will bring up ssh tunnels through a firewall after you request a URL and authenticate to it
<khaije> vraptor: sure! initially i was wondering if i could combine key and password based auth with openSSH, but it sounds like people are saying that doesn't work well. instead it was reccomended that i use key-only auth, but using a password-embedded key, for the extra protection
<vraptor> khaije: you mean a key with a passphrase?  Yep, that is the way to go--use keychain and ssh-agent to get the key in memory
<khaije> vraptor: ya the ability to dynamicly adjust various things would be nice (i was thinking more through email) but that wasn't my main question just now
<vraptor> it's too bad no one has come up with a VPN that has one time use passphrases for consumer set ups
<khaije> vraptor: is it true that different auth methods that openSSH provides are inconsistent or incompatible?
<vraptor> what do you mean by different auth methods?
<Shuriken> hello
<vraptor> I know there are probs integrating OpenSSH with some versions of PAM (Solaris, for example)
<khaije> vraptor: well, you know openSSH offers password auth, and key auth, and PAMauth, and probably others
<Shuriken> what's the difference between aRts and aKode ? (is one is better than the other ?)
<khaije> rather than using key with a special password embedded key, i was thinking about using both the password auth method and the key auth method in conjunction
<daoze> hi
<khaije> vraptor: it was reccomended that i avoid this, but i can't help but be curious
<vraptor> khaije: password and key auth should "just work" if the keys conform to standards supported by the implementation of SSH you are trying to connect to
<h3sp4wn> You can only use one or the other (As far as I know)
<vraptor> khaije: most people consider pub/priv key to be more than sufficient
<khaije> ya, i'm sure they work seperately, but i was wondering about using both together
<vraptor> khaije: I know for certain that if you want both you will have to turn on PAM and implement it in the PAM stack
<vraptor> khaije: it's not something you can config in sshd_config
<khaije> vraptor: do you mean to say i'd need to use key auth in pam? scary stuff
<Shuriken> h3sp4wn: ok, in fact both work well, so it doesn't matter. but juK only supports aRts and aKode, so i was wondering what should i choose
<vraptor> khaije: I would recommend testing on a local box that you have console access to, it's very easy to lock yourself out if you bork the PAM stack (btdt)
<khaije> hehe, ya thats what i'm thinking
<vraptor> khaije: PAM modules are stackable
<vraptor> khaije: I was trying to get Linux cracklib working with Solaris 9
<khaije> i'm on my laptop, i'll try this on the desktop and let you know how it went in a few
<khaije> vraptor: whats btdt?
<h3sp4wn> khaije: If you work how to do it I would be interested in knowing
<vraptor> khaije: (long story, but it didn't work out because of issues with a backporting of the Solaris 10 pam_unix_lib.so to Solaris 9 that Sun did)
<vraptor> khaije: been there done that (btdt)
<h3sp4wn> Shruriken: what is juK ?
<Shuriken> a music player
<vraptor> khaije: I think unless you are supporting a large number of users and are trying to control access without single sign on (e.g. LDAP, Kerberos), fiddling with PAM is overkill
<vraptor> kraije: or you have some special authentication stuff you are doing where you need to build your own PAM module
<vraptor> khaije: I'm all about doing things in standard ways so that they are easier to support and scalable--important when you are having to support 100+ servers
<h3sp4wn> Shuriken: And you can't use xine ? (xine is what I use for everything) don't like arts or esd or gstreamer
<Shuriken> no, only aRts and aKode (so i have to download the lib aRts-mpeg or akode-mpeg for mp3 support)
<khaije> vraptor: ya this is just for my peice of mind, but it means alot to me, y'know?
<Shuriken> and yes, xine looks far better
<vraptor> khaije:Yep, it's why I fight with my own corporate droid IT department everyday about me not using *doze
<squid0> thanks, all, who helped me out with installing amarok. unfortunately it just isn't working, i need KDE headers, and i can't install them because they would conflict with other packages. :( anyway, it's time for bed here. have a good day/night
<h3sp4wn> Shuriken: A would say use akode but only because I think arts is so poor (I think akode runs ontop of arts though) try akode and use arts as a last resort
<Shuriken> thanks, anyway i am already using aKode so i will keep it
<brandon_> is amarok 1.4 stable?
<brandon_> the lyrics feature doesn't work
<RadiantFire> brandon_: haven't had a crash yet
<RadiantFire> brandon_: install ruby for lyrics
<h3sp4wn> I am using it (the dev's consider it stable)
<brandon_> can you give me an idea of which one? there are a million ruby packages here
<Bazzi> the ruby not installed automagically will be fixed in 1.4.1 afaik
<inc|freaky> join #kubuntu-de
<inc|freaky> oops, sorry
<__filip_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto i have follow this and it works perfekt in gnome, what should i do to get it work in KDE?
<stevekl> Can someone link me to a complete-newbie guide to gaming in ubuntu?
<Bazzi> __filip_: I dont think it works yet in kubuntu
<RadiantFire> thats cool :)
<Bazzi> stevekl: there are some guides in the dorums
<Bazzi> forums*
<__filip_> Bazzi: Are you sure?
<Bazzi> if it works then it doesn't work flawlessly
<Bazzi> but I doubt they ported it to kubuntu yet, the kde version of xgl is still highly unstable
<__filip_> Okey does anyboy in here have xgl installed and it works in KDE?
<__filip_> Bazzi: xgl works with KDE! But i dont know how to do.
<Bazzi> heh
<Bazzi> I wont touch Xgl until edgy
<Bazzi> same with initng
<klerfayt> Bazzi: edgy is?
<Bazzi> dapper+1
<klerfayt> Bazzi: it's like dapper after badger?
<Bazzi> yes
<klerfayt> Bazzi: does it have version number (e.g. 6.06)?
<Bazzi> 6.10 or 6.12
<Bazzi> whatever mr shuttleworth sees fit ;)
<axiom> In the KDE file dialogs, didn't there used to be an option to sort by filetype?
<axiom> I can sort by permission, owner, or group, which I find utterly useless
<axiom> but there doesn't seem to be any option to change what is up there
<ctothej> can someone help me uninstall the previous ATI fglrx drivers and install the new ones?
<ctothej> nm, found the guide...
<ninniuz> hello
<ninniuz> I cannot use my ptp camera any more :(
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Aaron!
<ctothej> how do i start ssh server?
<aseigo> DaSkreech: yo
<DaSkreech> It just clicked a while ago!
<ninniuz> I installed dapper today and digikam cannot detect my camera anymore...running dmesg I can see the kernel detects it...
<ninniuz> while it worked under breezy as a ptp camera
<StR> hi there?
<StR> what is the new apt installer for kubuntu in dapper?   something like synaptic?
<ninniuz> adept?
<StR> ninniuz: adept is like synaptic but comes in kubuntu?
<ninniuz> yes
<StR> thanks ninniuz
<axiom> Does anyone know what happened to the sort by filetype option in kde's file dialogs?
<skipster23> Question-Can anyony suggest a good torrent client
<ninniuz> ktorrent
<skipster23> ok thanks
<ninniuz> you're welcome
<ninniuz> can anyone help me with my digital camera?
<DaSkreech> niGHT
<StR> where can I see a roadmap for the release of dapper?
<Kyral> StR...why?
<Kyral> The dev cycle is over in.....7 days
<StR> Kyral: yes.. I want to see what is missing today so I can see if I can install the beta
<Kyral> dunno then lol
<Kyral> I'd just jump to dapper via the Dist-Upgrade path
<StR> Kyral: i have a new computer and I need to know if I can install dapper or need to install breezy jost for one week
<Kyral> StR, I'm gonna tell you what I tell everyone when I dont have a definitive yes or no
<Kyral> "Try it" :P
<StR> so, there is no roadmap?
<ninniuz> what's happening to udev?
<Kyral> There is
<Kyral> I just don't know where it is :P
<ninniuz> now my usb pen drive is not even auto mounted
<ctothej> Will I be able to ssh onto my ubuntu if I started in recovery mode?
<ctothej> icer: have an ip address and my ssh server is started on port 22
<ctothej> oh nevermind, my ssh server didnt start
<ctothej> how do i start it?
<shanky> ctothej: /etc/init.d/sshd start?
<ctothej> shanky: awesome thanks!
<ctothej> how do i move all files in a directory to a subdirectory? i cant use: mv *.* subdir
<h3sp4wn> mv * subdir
<ctothej> it just brings up an error that the subdir cannot be moved into itself, but still completed the rest of the task...
<EvilIdler> That's normal.
<ctothej> ok. nice. thanks.
<visikLivecd> hi
<visikLivecd> I'm on dapper livecd
<visikLivecd> I'm looking for wpa settings
<visikLivecd> but I can't find
<visikLivecd> where is it ?
<visikLivecd> there is only static wep conf
<visikLivecd> hello _
<visikLivecd> ?
<visikLivecd> hello ?
<h3sp4wn> "/usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes is very easy to understand (If you know what wireless card you are using)"
<h3sp4wn> Is the card detected ok already ?
<visikLivecd> but there shouldn't be a panel to configure wpa under dapper ?
<visikLivecd> or am I wrong ?
<h3sp4wn> You need to setup /etc/network/interfaces as the above file stats
<h3sp4wn> I don't know networkmanager was really buggy when I tried it
<h3sp4wn> Its much more reliable doing it from /etc/network/interfaces (configures wpa_supplicant manually)
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: is that syntax supported also in breezy _
<visikLivecd> ?
<h3sp4wn> I don't think so
<visikLivecd> ok
<h3sp4wn> That one file is the only place its documented (no wiki on that way or anything) but its alot easier
<h3sp4wn> (IMO)
<visikLivecd> where is networkmanager _
<evert_> Hello all
<h3sp4wn> You could try installing it I suppose but it wouldn't work without an active desktop connection
<visikLivecd> now on breezy I've a pre-up script and post down that brings up and down wpa_supplicant when needed
<visikLivecd> but definitly it sux
<evert_> I've got a question : how can i acces the linux filesystem with windows xp ?
<EvilIdler> PMounter can mount ext2 and more
<Bilford> yoou can share th ffolder  in Samba
<evert_> but is kubuntu not using reiserf ?
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: active desktop connection as another connection like ethernet?
<EvilIdler> By 'more' I mean 'reiser'
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.com/736035 visikLivecd: have a look at mine
<EvilIdler> The filesystem is up to you
<EvilIdler> You choose when installing
<h3sp4wn> visikLivecd: If you are using wpa-psk all you need to change is the pre-shared key and the maybe the driver
<h3sp4wn> I don't know anything about network manager and think its crap
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: is IEEE8021X handled by interfaces _
<visikLivecd> ?
<evert_> When i wants to use samba , i can just install samba on my windows xp , and then copy files out of my /home map ?
<Bilford> no, you dont install Samba on Windows
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install samba
<h3sp4wn> I don't know - What is that used for ?
<evert_> BUt need to copy files from my reiserf file system to my ntfs hard disk ...
<evert_> i'm working with windows at the moment
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: is wep with radius and dynamic key
<evert_> *i screwed up my xorg.conf file , and i just wanna take a backup of some files ..
<Bilford> you install Samba  on Kubuntu
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: h3sp4wn it's supported by wpasupplicant 'couse I use it under breezy
<h3sp4wn> visikLivecd: You can do it but you read more deeply than the simple examples in that file
<Bilford> evert_, is it on a diff computer or just a diff hard drive
<goldenear> evert_: did dou try a "dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<evert_> different hard drive
<Bilford> oh, forget Samba then
<h3sp4wn> "wpa-key-mgmt IEEE8021X" you will want you will just need to read documentation a bit more better than I have so far
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: btw should be usefull a full working network manager, I'm stuck with ifdown ath0 ; ifup eth0 if I want to switch from wifi to ethernet
<visikLivecd> thank you
<evert_> how can i do it then ?
<evert_> if i wants to do it out of windows xp
<blank_> hey guys I have a problem, you know the update manager at the bottom right, I clicked exit on the icon once and since then it hasn't come back on, how can I start it? the updatenotifier thing
<h3sp4wn> Network manager makes the wireless go down all the time by scanning to make the silly graph
<Bilford> evert_,  is the Kubuntu HD mounted in Windows
<evert_> nope
<evert_> I really don't know how to mount a hard disk in windows :s
<Bilford> I forget how.  Right click My Computer, select Properties I believe
<Bilford> find your way to the Diskk tools
<EvilIdler> You want the admin tools menu for WinXP
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: :)
<h3sp4wn> visikLivecd: Unfortunately I am rediculously tired (had an exam today and was cramming most of the night) So if you haven't sorted it out by tommorow I will fully investigate how to do it (I am interested in wireless a bit - took me 8 months or so to get myself to a point where my network is stable and I am happy
<h3sp4wn> visikLivecd: Is it working ?
<evert_> Bilford , i found my way to my hard disk , i see it in the list of hardware ?
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: I'm at home now
<Bilford> no
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: the wireless connection is in the campus
<evert_> what can i do now ?
<Bilford> http://www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/howto/install_xp_disk_mgmt.html
<h3sp4wn> visikLivecd: I am going to sleep anyway no point in me trying to think at this moment cya
<Bilford> use that page to get you to the Disk tools
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: through interfaces it will probably work perfectly but would be nicer if I can set all via guis :) I love guis :)
<visikLivecd> h3sp4wn: no problem
<Bilford> oh, you right-click My Computer, and select MANAGE
<h3sp4wn> visikLivecd: I hate gui's (well that one) because it makes the connection drop alot
<Bilford> not Properties
<dracflamloc_> ello. can someone help me out. my wifi just isnt working. it shows 4 networks available. but i cant connect to even the non-wep ones
<dracflamloc_> and mine doesnt seem to work either, which uses 128bit wep
<Bilford> did you set the keys
<dracflamloc_> i set one
<dracflamloc_> but like i said it wont even connect right to the open ones
<dracflamloc_> =\
<dracflamloc_> i'm using the bcm43xx module
<Bilford> I dont know
<Bilford> evert_, did you find Disk Management
<evert_> Yes
<evert_> i found it
<Bilford> did you mount it
<evert_> I can see my linux hard disk .. but it's not shown in 'my computer'
<Bilford> did you mount it
<evert_> I think it's mounted ?
<evert_> if i see it in the list , it has to be mounted
<Bilford> isnt there an option in  Disk Management to mount
<evert_> not that i see
<evert_> But my hard disk (with the reiserf partition is shown here)
<evert_> the link you gave is for formatting the partition
<Bilford> ....
<Bilford> I just gave you the link so you could find Disk Management
<Bilford> [22:42]  <Bilford> use that page to get you to the Disk tools
<evert_> ok
<evert_> i found that
<evert_> sry I didn't read it well , my excuses
<Bilford> theres something you do there
<Bilford> just be careful you dont erase it lol
<evert_> lol yes
<EvilIdler> You can't read a ReiserFS partition in Windows without a special program/driver, like PMounter.
<Bilford> doh
<evert_> i can't find a download of PMOunter with google
<Moomoo2> Woah. Not a bad following
<EvilIdler> evert_: http://www.aptrio.com/Development/Specialized-Tools/paragon-alles-mounter-professional-version-12865.html
<evert_> wow , not cheap
<EvilIdler> You might be able to find a trial version on their homepage
<EvilIdler> I'd like someone to take a look at their software for any infringements, really
<evert_> But is there no program that works without a bootdisk etc ?
<EvilIdler> Not in a handy fashion, no.
<EvilIdler> You need to up your google-fu :)
<evert_> Like i can mount my NTFS hard disk in linux ... just with adding some lines in the mount files
<EvilIdler> Remember who makes Windows.
<Bilford> a fine humanitarian
<EvilIdler> A tax dodging git, more like it :)
<Bilford> rich people hire people to dodge taxes for them
<Bilford> they know all the loopholes
<evert_> lol
<evert_> so it's not possible
<evert_> i like linux , but it's worthless because i can't install the nvidia drivers :(
<EvilIdler> IT's possible. There is a simple tool to copy straight from a partition, but it's hard to use.
<EvilIdler> You just need to have strong google-fu.
<mrfishhat> i too am having some nvidia driver problems
<mrfishhat> with me it seems as if the screen is smaller then the resoulution
<jfarrell> hey all, I just did an apt-get install firefox
<jfarrell> but it doesnt have the flashplayer
<jfarrell> so i went out the macromedia and downloaded it, but its asking me for the path
<jfarrell> what is the default install path
<neoncode> Instead of just locking my entire sesion. is it possible to just lock one of my virtual desktops? So that I can use the system and the other desktops normaly but to view/use that other desktop I have to unlock it with my password?
<EvilIdler> jfarrell: In your homedirectory
<bimberi> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<EvilIdler> jfarrell: You should have ~/.firefox/plugins
<jfarrell> EvilIdler, well its asking for the path to the browser
<jfarrell> point in there
<jfarrell> the installation path, rather
<EvilIdler> jfarrell: Read the link above, then
<mrfishhat> has anyone had any luck with dual monitors using twinview or zinerama?
<mrfishhat> xinerama*
<EvilIdler> I prefer to just use my $HOME.
<icheyne> !tell jfarrell about easyubuntu
<timas> howdy folks
<jfarrell> EvilIdler, nothing doing, that package mentioned doesnt exist (flashplugin-nonfree)
<jfarrell> nor does ~/.firefox
<klerfayt> jfarrell: you know what is hidden file?
<jfarrell> ahh but there is a ~/.mozilla
<jfarrell> klerfayt, hidden files generally are files with a . in the front
<jfarrell> they are visible with ls -la
<jfarrell> ls can take a second argument for the path to list
<klerfayt> jfarrell: yes. right path to manually copy those files would be   .mozilla/plugins
<jfarrell> which, doesnt exist
<klerfayt> jfarrell: 2 files that end with   .so
<klerfayt> jfarrell: you can create it
<jfarrell> are created after the installer runs successfully
<klerfayt> jfarrell: you don't have to use installer
<EvilIdler> jfarrell: It's FAR easier to just create the directory and put the plugin there
<klerfayt> jfarrell: extract the tar file. and copy 2 files that end with   .so  to your   .mozilla/plugins
<jfarrell> EvilIdler, what is the directory
<jfarrell> .mozilla/plugins?
<klerfayt> jfarrell: yes
<klerfayt> jfarrell: you got .mozilla in your home?
<timas> hum, anyone here know anything about openoffice toolbars that disappear and appear at free will?
<klerfayt> create in .mozilla folder   plugins   and copy 2 files there
<jfarrell> the only file is a libflashplayer.so
<klerfayt> jfarrell: should be 2
<klerfayt> jfarrell: you got "readme" in tar?
<jfarrell> that is the only .so file in ~/downloads/install_flash_player_linux
<jfarrell> yes
<EvilIdler> You only need that one .so
<klerfayt> jfarrell: then read it; find the section manual installation
<EvilIdler> There used to be a dummy plugin before
<jfarrell> its the .xpt that your thinking of
<klerfayt> jfarrell: I don't remember what files only that there was 2 of them
<jfarrell> now what
<jfarrell> just restart the browser
<klerfayt> jfarrell: are you using konqueror?
<jfarrell> firefox
<klerfayt> jfarrell:then restart ff
<jfarrell> alriht works
<jfarrell> thanks guys
<zim> hi all
<zim> just a quickie
<zim> where do i edit the system menu on the right of the K menu
<icheyne> right click the system icon
<icheyne> and click edit menu
<zim> not an option
<zim> do u have to be root
<icheyne> works for me and I'm not root
<zim> i have move... remove... and panel menu >
<Bilford> is the panel locked
<icheyne> can you right click anywhere on th emenu
<zim> nope
<zim> yes
<Bilford> unlock it
<zim> i can edit the panel
<zim> size K menu etc
<Bilford> whats the System Menu
<Bilford> oh
<Bilford> it's an applet
<Bilford> I doubt it's easily configuurable
<Bilford> cant you use the STar instead
<Bilford> Bookmarks
<zim> i can right click on menu items that are in the K menu but not on the system menu button just to the right of it
<Bilford> what do you want to add
<zim> i want to copy the home folder link onto the desktop
<Bilford> right click the Desktop
<Bilford> Create New
<Bilford> Link to URL
<Bilford> add    /home/YOURUSERNAME
<Bilford> change icon, etc
<Bilford> actually, it lets you browse for the folder
<dracflamloc__> whats the package to allow me to play mp3s through amarok?
<Bilford> type this in terminal
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<dracflamloc__> thanks a bunch
<JohnCro13> hi room.
<JohnCro13> back seeking TV tuner help
<JohnCro13> can anyone help?
<BlueParrot> what is the propper way to upgrade kubuntu to dapper? The wiki instructions only seem to apply to gnome as far as I can tell.
<JohnCro13> easy, parrot.
<JohnCro13> do you have synaptec or adept?
<JohnCro13> (under syste,)
<JohnCro13> system...
<BlueParrot> yea, I have synaptec
<BlueParrot> tho I usually use aptitude
<JohnCro13> okay.  did you select all the dapper repositories?
<BlueParrot> heh, I tried doing it the "change sources.list with s/breezy/dapper/ then dist-upgrade" kind of way, but it sort of broke
<BlueParrot> X refused to start afterwards
<JohnCro13> yeah, I wouldn't mess with the sources.list.
<JohnCro13> check your repositories in Synaptec.
<BlueParrot> it will all be set to the breezy default now as I did a fresh install after I broke it in the above mentioned way
<JohnCro13> k.
<BlueParrot> yea, it has a load of breezy repositories there
<JohnCro13> any dapper?
<BlueParrot> nope
<Bilford> do a fresh install
<Bilford> start clean
<BlueParrot> yea, I figured that would be a good idea
<JohnCro13> welll....
<JohnCro13> personal suggestion -- go to easyubuntu.com
<BlueParrot> I have /home on a separate partition so it should be ok
<Bilford> do you know where to get the latest build
<BlueParrot> can I safely wipe teh config files and then just tell the installer not to format the partition I want to use for /home ?
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<EvilIdler> Yes
<JohnCro13> follow the instructions to get easy ubuntu and select the updated repository list.
<BlueParrot> Bilford: I'm thinking I will wait until it is released and just download the iso
<JohnCro13> oh well.
* xtacocorex is away: bzflag and sucking hardcore at it
<BlueParrot> xtacocorex: you can't be worse than me at bzflag, 90 minute game, I got one kill because a guy went afk : /
* xtacocorex is back.
<xtacocorex> BlueParrot: hehe, i'm not bad, but my connection being laggy
<MasterEvilAce> Okay.. I've had more weird screwups with Kubuntu than with anything else. NOW, my ethernet card isn't working. i think it's not being detected or something
<nobby> hi does anyone know howto get your bluetooth headset working
<nobby> I've been trying for the last week but I just can't get it working
<nobby> I;ve installed the btsco thing but can't get my headset to pair
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: What type of card? Is it the only one in your computer?
<JohnCro13> hi, evil
<MasterEvilAce> EvilIdler: Inspiron laptop ,yes only one
<EvilIdler> Hullo
<MasterEvilAce> I was messing with xorg trying to get TV-Out to work and i guess this morning i start it up and no internet
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: Do you know the chipset of the NIC? lspci might show if it's detected at all
<MasterEvilAce> Geforce 2 GO
<MasterEvilAce> er
<MasterEvilAce> i'm confusing shit
<MasterEvilAce> lol ethernet.. um
<MasterEvilAce> I'm not sure what it is offhand
<EvilIdler> I have learned to separate shit from everything else :)
<MasterEvilAce> it was working last night.. I'm not sure what happened as I did not change anything even remotely related to networking
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: If it's eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, you can try eth1
<Bilford> maybe an update changed something
<DaSkreech> EvilIdler: Language
<EvilIdler> DaSkreech: MasterEvilAce started ;)
<MasterEvilAce> My bad :P
<DaSkreech> MasterEvilAce: Language
<MasterEvilAce> on boot-up configuring network interfaces gets "ok" next to it.
<NotWired> what does ifconfig say MasterEvilAce?
<Bilford> maybe the card isnt plugged in all the wway
<stevekl> When I 'test' openGL screensavers in KDE, the screensaver only takes up the top 1/3rd of the screen
<stevekl> anyone have any idea why?
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: Run ifconfig and see if it lists anything more than lo
<DaSkreech> stevekl: Do you have a GL Driver installed?
<MasterEvilAce> Evilidler: nope
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: check te interfaces file
<stevekl> DaSkreech: I think so...how do I test wether I have one or not?
<DaSkreech> stevekl: You would know :)
<stevekl> glxinfo shows the expected output and glxgears works
<DaSkreech>  They are a pain to install
<DaSkreech> What video card?
<MasterEvilAce> EvilIdler: Okay, it shows my past configuration as "auto eth0" and it has my IP, gateway, netmask etc in there
<DaSkreech> Disclaimer: I be of LImited knowledge == limited help
<stevekl> This is a laptop, it's built-in intel graphics...let me check
<BlueParrot> stevekl: ouch
* DaSkreech goes into spasms
<BlueParrot> stevekl: intel graphics are "fun" to use on Linux
<stevekl> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: Behind a router?
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Well that would be of limited OpenGL help then
<MasterEvilAce> evilidler: yes, but it was working fine last night
<DaSkreech> stevekl: Are you registered with Nickserv?
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: Can it give you DHCP?
<BlueParrot> stevekl: you will have a hard time getting any decent hardware acceleration going on that
<NotWired> MasterEvilAce, if it's not listed by ifconfig then it's not being detected
<DaSkreech> NotWired: Not true it could be turned off
<DaSkreech> ifconfig <interface> down would make it not turn up
<DaSkreech> ifconfig <interface> up would bring back goodness
<stevekl> DaSkreech: no
<stevekl> Well ok
<DaSkreech> or ifdown <blah>  vs ifup <blah. of course
<BlueParrot> hmm, modprobe -l shoudl list it if the driver is working propperly, no ?
<stevekl> I don't *need* hardware acceleration, I was thinking I could get better-looking 2D on this laptop by installing the 'right' drivers
<stevekl> So is it worth it?
<NotWired> okay DaSkreech but i'm thinking he would have booted and not done ifconfig <interface> down :-)
<stevekl> I mean
<DaSkreech> :-)
<stevekl> Will I get better 2D?
<MasterEvilAce> I turned on dhcp and restarting.. i also wonder if I turned it off in BIOS.. but that was relating to PCMIA cards, Docking station (don't have) etc. so i turned those off to maybe save power / resources
<DaSkreech> NotWired: Maybe he didn't
<MasterEvilAce> I think though that it was working after I messed with the BIOS.. but it's all a haze
<DaSkreech> stevekl: Good thing is Intel has Open source drivers (Me thinks) so you should find some half decent vs half dead support
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: If the router gives you DHCP, try running 'dhclient'
<DaSkreech> stevekl: try /join ##linux
<DaSkreech> He could have Evil Config Files (c) for his networking
<DaSkreech> They can be of some broader assistance
<EvilIdler> If he's got a router in DHCP mode and a static config file, he does
<MasterEvilAce> still not detected
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: lsmod would show a driver someone might recognise
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: If there's no network driver shown, there's a bigger problem
<MasterEvilAce> I don't see it
<MasterEvilAce> crap
<MasterEvilAce> how does Ubuntu allow this to happen???
<MasterEvilAce> gonna reset bios stuff
<MasterEvilAce> i hope that works
<DaSkreech> Does kubuntu ship with koffice?
<Search4Lancer___> I keep getting "audio unavailable, the device is busy" in amaroK.... how do I fix (other than rebooting)?
<Search4Lancer> DaSkreech: don't think so
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<Search4Lancer> not like it's tough to install it yourself though
<DaSkreech> No I was just wondering if I should bother
<DaSkreech> Does OO.o have templates?
<DaSkreech> like resumes or businessl etters?
<psyke83> hi, is there an applet I can add to the panel similar to "show desktop" in gnome or windows?
<Search4Lancer> yes psyke83, just don't know where to get it.... looking....
<DaSkreech> Is there spell check in Konversation?
<MasterEvilAce> Nope:( Wasn't Bios stuff
<MasterEvilAce> there's NOTHING in "Available network interfaces" under network settings
<psyke83> Search4Lancer: I found it, thanks for looking anyway... it was in the "Add Applet" window, I missed it when I looked ;)
<JohnCro13> I'm sad.
<NotWired> JohnCro13, why is that?
<JohnCro13> I can't get my tv tuner card working.
<NotWired> ahhh
<JohnCro13> hey.  Does anyone know where I can get help for that?
<caiado> bttv?
<JohnCro13> yeah.
<caiado> wait
<JohnCro13> waiting.
<JohnCro13> no.  English only.
* xtacocorex is away: Lost Finale
<psyke83> does anyone know a way to make kopete show google talk nicks rather than email addresses as contacts?
<joel_> Caiado, I can't have a private message.  password issue.
<caiado> #!/bin/bash
<caiado> rmmod bt878
<caiado> rmmod bttv
<caiado> modprobe bttv card=37 tuner=2 radio=1
<caiado> exit 0
<caiado> this script
<JohnCro13> I'll try it!
<Kadran> hi i used mandriva for a while and switched for kubuntu i think mandriva is faster but kubuntu is more stable does any one know how to make kubuntu faster?
<JohnCro13> except my card is supposed to be a different number.
<JohnCro13> never mind.
<caiado> humm...
<DaSkreech> Kadran: Use less ervices maybe?
<DaSkreech> services
<godlkwrth> i doubt mandriva is faster :P
<Kadran> DaSkreech: ok i will try to close some unused services and try it i liked kubuntu very much because it is really more stable
<DaSkreech> Kadran: Great! Don't upgrade to dapper+1 :-)
<Kadran> DaSkreech: i am currently using Dapper 6.06?
<DaSkreech> yes
<Kadran> DaSkreech: is it slow?
<DaSkreech> I would hope :-)
<DaSkreech> No it's ... edgy...
<Kadran> yeah it 's cool
<Kadran> with every thing uptodate i love it
<DaSkreech> Well Dapper is even further than up to date :-)
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> Edgy :-)
<Ahmuck> i have a problem with adept.  it keeps telling me another copy is open and the database is locked.  there is however nothing opened.  when i do a ps -ax, no adept pid shows up.  this happened after a failed removal of cacti
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: did anything crash?
<Ahmuck> yes, adept did
<RadiantFire> Ahmuck: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ahmuck> well, i crashed it because cacti crashed during the removal, or rather adept crashed while trying to remove cacti
<Ahmuck> that fixed it
<Ahmuck> thx
<RadiantFire> dpkg puts a lock on the database until its done, so if you ever crash, it keeps you from installing with partially configured packages, if it ever crashes just run that
<DaSkreech> )#^%$)!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> No language rules broken
<DaSkreech> Koroaa is no longer in development
<Snake__> DaSkreech: What!?
<DaSkreech> GPL accusation :(
<DaSkreech> Dumb.....
<Snake__> Ugh
<DaSkreech> http://koroaa.org/index.php?entry=entry060521-200059
<Snake__> DaSkreech: im reading now
<jub3i> can i get some help please, im getting this error when i go to use talk  " Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused." how do i go abouts fixing this
<Snake__> DaSkreech: I would like to know how PCLinuxOS gets away with it.
<DaSkreech> or how edgy will
<DaSkreech> It's a stupid argument but ....
<Riddell> Snake__: with what?
<Snake__> Riddell: having MP3 codecs etc bundled on their CD...
<Snake__> Riddell: but apparently koroaa cant have the binary nvidia/ati drivers
<EvilIdler> The argument is over NVidia's driver, which NVidia have given permission to distribute in such ways
<EvilIdler> GPL zealots believe they are derived from the kernel
<EvilIdler> In that case, all my code is derived from PHP or GCC or Python.
<coreymon77> hi guys
<Riddell> you can get away with MP3 on your CDs if you don't ship thousands of physicl CDs and have no money
<coreymon77> ive got a problem
<coreymon77> a big one
<CheeseBurgerMan> True,  but *buntu may ship thousands of CDs.
<Snake__> Riddell: PClinuxOS is pretty popular,its not suse or ubuntu, but it has its step of its world and I believe its download only
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: OK, what is it?
<Riddell> EvilIdler: it makes direct use of the internals of linux, it's very much derived
<jub3i> can i get some help please, im getting this error when i go to use talk  " Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused." how do i go abouts fixing this
<neoncode> Is there any way to view an activeX controll using Linux?
<EvilIdler> Riddell: Put it like that, there exists no non-derivative way of making a driver.
<Snake__> neoncode: I think theres a plugin for mozilla, check their extensions
<Riddell> EvilIdler: correct
<Snake__> Riddell: So how does edgy plan to evade this?
<EvilIdler> Riddell: So we're buggered. Can't use the drivers that actually work.
<neoncode> Snake__: Evade what?
<Riddell> Snake__: same way dapper does, some trickery with tmp filesystems
<coreymon77> ive burnt a kubuntu 5.1 (hoary i think) install disk twice from two different iso images from two different mirrors (and yes i didnt just burn the actual image on the cd because i put the cd into my computer on windows and everything is there) and both times my computer couldnt boot from either of them
<coreymon77> what do i do
<coreymon77> its not the cds
<coreymon77> its got something to do with my computer
<coreymon77> and i dont know what to do
<neoncode> Snake__: I checked their extentions, nothing...
<coreymon77> kubuntu has worked fine before
<DaSkreech> Riddell: What trickery?
<Snake__> neoncode: sorry man :( I thought I Seen one before
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Is your computer set up to boot from the CD-ROM before the hard disk?
<coreymon77> yes
<Snake__> Riddell: But arnt they planning to use XGL by default in edgy?? If so your going to need those drivers... perhaps shuttleworth can bribe ati/nvidia into opensourcing them? :D
<sheldonc> coreymon77: you didnt dl isos for AMD64 or anything did you?
<coreymon77> i have done this same procedure sucessfully with many different linuxs (including kubuntu) before this
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> im not meaning to be rude but since you guys dont know me, ill tell you this
<EvilIdler> coreymon77: You have symptoms of a faulty drive
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I don't know, I've never used them
<coreymon77> i am not an idiot when it comes to computers, i am actually very good with windows and even better with linux, so i know the basic stuff that i have to do
<DaSkreech> Snake__: I doubt
<DaSkreech> repeast
<DaSkreech> doubt that highly
<coreymon77> besides, i have installed linux sucessfuly many times before] 
<MasterEvilAce-La> test
<Riddell> Snake__: yes, we have plans to get Mark to buy ati and nvidia, free the drivers, then sell the companies on again
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Try it with a disk you know works.
<DaSkreech> They will have an easy way to play with it
<coreymon77> you know
<Snake__> Riddell: Great! :P :)
<Snake__> DaSkreech: I know, I was playin man
<Riddell> don't quote me on that
* DaSkreech throws his two cents in
<coreymon77> my bro got some ubuntu cds that he odered a long time ago
<neoncode> Riddell: your jokeing right? Though he could..... couldn't he?
<Snake__> Lol
<Snake__> neoncode: I doubt it
<coreymon77> should i try with one of those?
* DaSkreech awaits either change or stock returns
<coreymon77> ill try somehting
<coreymon77> ill be back
<Riddell> neoncode: I'm afraid I am joking
<Snake__> Riddell: zomg you lied!!
* Snake__ goes to blog it
<Snake__> j/p :)
<neoncode> Riddell: So is Xgl going to be default in edgy?
<Riddell> oh I wouldn't say I lied...
<MasterEvilAce-La> I got ethernet working.. i guess i disabled a service that i needed. doesn't make sense at all, but whatever.. can't argue
<Riddell> neoncode: not unless we can find someone to port kwin to be able to use it
<DaSkreech> neoncode: First of all the AIGLX?XGL war hasn't even started much less been sifted out
<NotWired> MasterEvilAce, how did you figure it out?
<DaSkreech> Second kwin!= compiz
<neoncode> Meh, Oh how easy will it be to use Xgl on Dapper?
<MasterEvilAce-La> NotWired: I guess i just checked over what i changed last night.. i'm not sure what specifically it was, but it's working now
<DaSkreech> third All code is so playing in the Alpha pool that Edgy could well be renamed bloody
<NotWired> glad to hear it MasterEvilAce-La
<Snake__> neoncode: sketchy... I cant get it to work
<MasterEvilAce-La> :)
<DaSkreech> neoncode: hang out in #ubuntu-xgl for a day
<eimajenthat> howdy peeps.  I'm trying to run ./configure, and I get the error that my X includes are not found.  Apparently, I need an xorg devel package, but I can't figure out which one.
<Snake__> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Snake__> eimajenthat: ^^
<coreymon77> im back
<DaSkreech> 80% of all requests are How the <place of damnation her> do I get it to work with KDE?
<eimajenthat> oh, thx
<coreymon77> wierd
<DaSkreech> eimajenthat: Gret nick
<DaSkreech> great
<eimajenthat> thanks
<MasterEvilAce-La> Is there a way to make the system tray use a constant number of rows? when there are two icons, the icons are stacked in two rows, until more icons appear, then it becomes a single row. i sorta like the double row
<coreymon77> the suse disks that i used for my previous linux system worked
<DaSkreech> Riddell: So I come on to say grats to the recipents of the Kubunt-member award and guess how many are on? :-D
<NotWired> i can sometimes get 2x2 MasterEvilAce-La but after that it goes single row
<neoncode> So when is dapper being launched?
<Snake__> neoncode: june first
<coreymon77> cheeseburger: so i dont know what is going wrong here
<neoncode> Snake__: 1 Week?
<Snake__> neoncode: I guess..
<neoncode> Snake__: I carn't wait... i'm still on breezy...
<Riddell> DaSkreech: pardon?
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: so what could be the problem
<coreymon77> ?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon kwwii toma?
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: I dunno either. You said that you didn't burn the disc, what happens if you burn a new disk?
<DaSkreech> The last kubuntu meeting
<DaSkreech> I missed it :-(
<Riddell> they're all european, they'll be sleeping soundly
<Riddell> which I think I'll go and do a well
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan i burnt the disk twice, from two different images from two different sources
<DaSkreech> Yeah I thought it was funny though
<coreymon77> i burnt 2 disks
* DaSkreech thought you were from around there as well
<coreymon77> neither worked
<decious> I recently installed windows on /dev/hda while /dev/sda holds kubuntu installation. My bios does not allow me to boot straight to /dev/sda if /dev/hda is enabled, so I have GRUB installed on /dev/hda,
<Snake__> Riddell: doesnt knoppix include lots of binary, closed source drivers as well??
<decious> problem I have is I cannot boot my windows partition
* DaSkreech tries to figure out if there are Sun java debs for dapper
<neoncode> DaSkreech: Is java going to be in the repos this time?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> But there were java debs by Seveas I think
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan do you know what i could do
<NotWired> DaSkreech, i installed sun-java5-* in my dapper
<DaSkreech> OK Cool
<decious> I have modified /boot/grub/menu.lst a variety of different way, no luck w/ any of them
<DaSkreech> I'll just do that then
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: I'm not sure what's wrong...I assume you checked the MD5 checksums for both ISOs?
<DaSkreech> Trolltech is selling out!
<NotWired> jdk, jre, bin, etc...
<coreymon77> ???
<DaSkreech> Literally :-)
<Riddell> Snake__: I've no idea, not looked at in a couple of years and then my job was to remove everything from it
<coreymon77> i got them from the official site
<DaSkreech> trolltech is going public :-)
<Snake__> Riddell: heh I see... :-/ it just kinda makes me mad that a great project like koroaa live has to be shut down because of the GPL...
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan what do you mean by that
<eimajenthat> Snake__: what'd they do?
<neoncode> Why carn't we put things like Java and Flash in the repos anyway?
<coreymon77> and how would i do that
<DaSkreech> eimajenthat: Ship XGL working
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Windows or Linux right now?
<Riddell> Snake__: it's important to respect people's copyright in the Free Software world
<DaSkreech> neoncode: Flash is in there kind of
<Snake__> eimajenthat: Since the live disk had the binary ati and nvidia drivers, they got a email from a kernal dev saying it violated the GPL
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Technically it's important in all worlds
<Snake__> eimajenthat: aka legal action could follow if they dont shut it down
<neoncode> Snake__: Eh? how was it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/File-Management/Ferruh-Mavituna.shtml (for Windows)
<Snake__> neoncode: how was what?
<eimajenthat> that's whack
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan windows
<Snake__> neoncode: they are still offering live 2, but live 3 will never be released
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan i mean, windoze
<DaSkreech> Which means that XGL in Edgy may get killed before it starts
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: whatever...I still call it Windows :P
<neoncode> Snake__: How was includeing closed-source drivers a violation of the Gpl?
<Snake__> neoncode: go to their site and read
<Snake__> neoncode: http://kororaa.org/index.php
<DaSkreech> neoncode: Apparently any driver for hardware is linking to the Linux kernel which is under GPL so it must be GPL itself
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan now what
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan i installed it
<DaSkreech> At least from what Riddell just said
<eimajenthat> how does that even touch the GPL?  The GPL doesn't say you can't use closed sourse material, just that you can't use gpl material to make closed source material, right?
<Riddell> eimajenthat: no
<Riddell> eimajenthat: you can use GPL'd programmes to make proprietry software, e.g. using GCC to compile proprietry code
<eimajenthat> but...
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Use it to check the md5 checksum against the one for the ISOs you downloaded (not sure which mirrors you used, so I can't be sure which checksum it is)
<Riddell> but you can't link to GPL code from proprietry code
<neoncode> "free" software huh?
<CheeseBurgerMan> If that doesn't work, try burning at a slowers speed.
<coreymon77> ftp://ftp.cs.mun.ca/pub/mirror/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<coreymon77> thats the mirror
<coreymon77> however, i did download it through botorrent
<DaSkreech> and all drivers might possibly legally be considered linking
<jii> hello is there somewhere daily builds of upcoming _kubuntu_ dapper?
<DaSkreech> no one has ever tested it so no one knows
<neoncode> Isn't there a way to reverse-engniere(sp) decent drivers?
<coreymon77> and btw
<DaSkreech> and to make life safe they killed Koroaa
<Snake__> jii: just get the latest flight, itll auto-update to the latest versions of everything
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: how do i do this md5 sum checking thing
<DaSkreech> well the other issue is that at least nVidia drivers are not written for linux
<DaSkreech> so it's not intended to link against GPL code in anyway
<Riddell> jii: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<Riddell> jii: put results on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: I've never used that particular tool to use it...I'm not exactly sure. All the checksums are stored in ftp://ftp.cs.mun.ca/pub/mirror/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/5.10/MD5SUMS
<CheeseBurgerMan> !md5
<ubotu> md5 is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<CheeseBurgerMan> Aha! :D
<DaSkreech> ubotu is smarter than you :)
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nixternal> 1300 more files til a kde4 release...so at least that is what i got in akregator tonight
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Which site?
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaSkreech: So? ;)
<nixternal> planet kde
<jii> ok thanks, i will give a try to Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) Flight 7
<nixternal> it came across akregator
<neoncode> Isn't it possible to some how use WINE(or a highly modifyed version of WINE) to use Windows Drivers with linux? Or something?
<ng_> hi everyone. I want to ask where can I find a pppoe client?
<RadiantFire> ng_ rpppoe
<Riddell> neoncode: ndiswrapper
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: what is a windwos md5 thing for windows that you HAVE used
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Groot?
<nixternal> Riddell: i am unable to break dapper now...believe me i have been trying here testing it hardcore...so i am thinkin' it is edgy time ;)
<nixternal> ya DaSkreech
<nixternal> i don't care what system i put dapper on here it is working flawlessly
* DaSkreech can crash a few apps on kommand
<Search4Lancer> "xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers"  ????
<Riddell> nixternal: excellent
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: I haven't use any. :P
<nixternal> i have been doing some brute testing and haven't come up with anything
<ng_> RadiantFire: why is rpppoe not in default installation?
<RadiantFire> no clue
<Search4Lancer> little help here?
<nixternal> i mean i can delete a file to break it..but i am running it crazy....right now..i have 8 desktops with something going on and it is running clean
<robotgeek> Search4Lancer: lsof /dev/audio
<RadiantFire> nixternal: what are you running?
<nixternal> what ain't i running is the question
<neoncode> Hey why are the Open Source Versions of ATi/nVidia Drivers so 'crappy' anyway?
<DaSkreech> becuase no one knows the hardware
<eimajenthat> !qt-mt
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eimajenthat
<DaSkreech> They have no specs about how the hardware works because they break so many patents
<RadiantFire> nixternal: what was the 8 desktops running clean?
<Search4Lancer> robotgeek: now amaroK says "error: no engine loaded. cannot start playback"
<nixternal> im folding on one desktop...irc on another...kmail on one...akregator on one....superkaramba and about 10 widgets on another..kismet ;) on one...ethereal on one
<DaSkreech> So no one can build good solid drivers
<DaSkreech> Or even a good framework to build drivers
<nixternal> and then one for browsing
<eimajenthat> !Qt3.2
<ubotu> eimajenthat: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eimajenthat> !Qt 3.2
<RadiantFire> nixternal: you have 2 many desktops
<ubotu> eimajenthat: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nixternal> lol RadiantFire
<robotgeek> Search4Lancer: what does "lsof /dev/audio" in a terminal say
<robotgeek> eimajenthat: what are you looking for?
<nixternal> i have been testing dapper...
<Search4Lancer> robotgeek: absolutely nothing
<RadiantFire> oh
<nixternal> so far the only system i have had with this much success...and it isn't even final yet
<RadiantFire> I have been using dapper exclusively since beta 2
<RadiantFire> the only thing I had a problem with was a mirror sync so was unable to update one of the kernel
<RadiantFire> but that was fixed ages ago
<robotgeek> Search4Lancer: okay, good. close amarok and try again?
<nixternal> i jumped over the past month and a half..i was trying out mepis which just loves ndiswrapper for prismII card...at least dapper hooked me up with orinoco drivers...my kismet compile works out of the box pretty much
<neoncode> How meany Kernel Devs are there anyway?
<EvilIdler> Hundreds
<Search4Lancer> robotgeek: still nothing. And for that matter, I have no /dev/audio folder....
<eimajenthat> !kerneldev
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eimajenthat
<nixternal> alright...enough about that...i can keep goin' on...it is help time
<robotgeek> Search4Lancer: weird
<Search4Lancer> somebody remind me.... how is it again that you can get raw data from a device, such as a mouse, through the terminal? I knew, and then I forgot.
<Riddell> night all
<nixternal> nite Riddell
<RadiantFire> Search4Lancer: use cat
<neoncode> Oh If I get one of those AMD Atholon 64 X2 chips, will I be able to use Xen with Full Virtulisation? When Xen gets a little more mature I mean?
<nixternal> with ease more than likely
<eimajenthat> what's this mean? ""
<eimajenthat> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<eimajenthat> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<eimajenthat> So, check this please and use another prefix!
* nixternal waits patiently for his x2 5000+
<nixternal> freeby...but i gotta buy everything ;(
<neoncode> nixternal: Are you talking to me?
<Riddell> eimajenthat: install kdelibs-dev and use --prefix=/usr
<nixternal> lol...ya neoncode
<eimajenthat> like ./configure --prefix=/usr?
<robotgeek> eimajenthat: yup
<neoncode> nixternal: Wait, does Xen work with hardware virtulisation on the atholon X2's?
<nixternal> why wouldn't it?
<nixternal> i haven't seen anything saying that it won't...and most people have said they can't wait for the x2's for it
<neoncode> nixternal: I thought the X2's were allready launched....
<nixternal> they launched yesterday
<neoncode> Yesterday? Wow.... I thought that they had been out for months...
<nixternal> nope
<neoncode> wow, oh do they use the AM2 socket?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> newegg has the most am2 socket boards available too right now
<nixternal> with asus leading the pack
<nixternal> see...xen would be usefull to me...but all of my systems are right here locally
<nixternal> although...i will more then likely utilize it for remote clients in the field
<neoncode> sweet. My and a friend of mine are going to build like 800 computers at the end of the year and we have been drooling over the X2 chips for the past month or so...
<nixternal> there is a price list floating around...there are 3 versions...all based on power draw...low, medium, and high
<eimajenthat> aww, not another socket change
<eimajenthat> what was wrong with the last one?  The Socket 939 or whatever
<nixternal> nothing
<nixternal> am2 is ddr2
<nixternal> that is the main change truthfully
<neoncode> Wait, hold on. were talking about this chip right: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athlon_64_X2
<nixternal> l3 cache
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: alright, i checked the md5 sum thing for the iso and it matches the one on the source site
<neoncode> It says on there that it was launched in april...
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: now what
<nixternal> little things...and the overall improvements are only like 1% increase over fx cpu
<eimajenthat> why can't they put ddr2 on a 939 board?
<nixternal> no..they were released at midnight yesterday..the 23rd
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: I'm really not sure...you could try burning it at a lower speed.
<nixternal> i was over at etg #virtual-hideout when they did the release
<neoncode> nixternal: How much are they?
<coreymon77> what would that do
* xwolf- away: comer
<nixternal> they range from $150 up to $1200 or something close to that
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: what would burning it at a slower speed do to?
<neoncode> nixternal: Sweet. I have a budget of arround 800-1000 GBP for my next comptuer... I want an X2 because I want to play with 64 bit linux and hardware vitulisation.
<nixternal> im sure you can do it easily
<neoncode> sweet....#
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Less likely that the data gets corrupted during the burning.
<nixternal> hell...i hvae been buying those stupid linspire machines for $130...they ain't much...but great for linux
<neoncode> When can we expect the first info on hardware virtulisation with the X2 chips then?
<godlkwrth> neoncode: i think qemu with kqemu is more interesting than xen
<godlkwrth> xen only supports 3 OS's
<nixternal> im sure it is out somewhere already
<RadiantFire> nixternal: buying them for what?
<nixternal> xen supports more than 3 os's
<neoncode> godlkwrth: What is qemu?
<godlkwrth> emulator
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: should i do it a 1X -150 kbps
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sure. That's what I do. ;)
<nixternal> for test machines...and im working on creating a cluster
<godlkwrth> FreeBSD, Linux, NetBSD, plan9, 4 OS's
<nixternal> a kubuntu cluster
<coreymon77> that was to me right
<nixternal> sun solaris
<nixternal> mac osx
<DaSkreech> neoncode: You are both right
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: and if that doesn work, well then you dont know what to do right?
<nixternal> theere is a video of a guy using xen somewhere...we watched it the other night...he was a sun box using it
<DaSkreech> With hardware virtualisation wouldn't it support Windows as well?
<neoncode> DaSkreech: That's what I thought...
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: should i put on buffer protection and finalize the cd?
<godlkwrth> qemu with kqemu gives you full virtualization
<DaSkreech> Just not as Dom0
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: yeah.
<coreymon77> allright'
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: alright, i put on every corruption protection option my burning software has, lets try this again
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, OK
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: wish me luck :P
<nixternal> A: Currently Xen supports Linux 2.4, 2.6 and NetBSD 2.0. XenSource demonstrated Windows XP running on Xen at the Intel Developer Forum (IDF) in August 2005, and will deliver a commercial support offering for this in early 2006.
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Good luck. ;)
<nixternal> that is from the xensource.com site....and the video floating around shows the dude with a solaris box runnin' a bunch of stuff
<RadiantFire> i thought the guest operating system had to be modified to run under xen, how did they get ms to agree?
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: this may take a while...
<staale> hi everyone, I have a screenshot, and its my licence that shows ive payd for a dataparty aka lan im going to tomorrow, or today or whatever. My printer driver wont be installed, when i trie to install the printer drivers through kdeprint, I get the following message:
<staale> Unable to load the requested driver:
<staale> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-PhotoSmart_7350,gutenprint-ijs.5.0] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<neoncode> will dapper support Xen/eqmu(or whatever) anyway?
<godlkwrth> I think they use special hardware to achieve virtualization. i.e. chips that aren't yet available
<nixternal> is there another selection for that driver???   like a hpijs driver
<nixternal> or hplip driver?
<DaSkreech> neoncode: yup
<godlkwrth> to virtualize windows
<neoncode> DaSkreech: By defualt?
<coreymon77> staale: try taking the drivers directly off of your printers install disk that came with it
<nixternal> it won't be installed in dapper
<DaSkreech> neoncode: I don't think you quite get Edgy :-)
<nixternal> bu as long as it is a 2.4 or 2.6 kernel you are good to go with xen
<eimajenthat> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<neoncode> DaSkreech: No I don't...
<DaSkreech> It's the crazy non supported version of Dapper
<DaSkreech> Dapper is polished and streamlined
<eimajenthat> !eft
<ubotu> I heard eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt
<DaSkreech> Edgy is the exact opposite
<staale> coreymon77: i did install this printer on another pc, with kububuntu and kdeprint, it went out okey. Why not this time?
<DaSkreech> So anything goes as long as it doesn't go against Ubuntu's code
<neoncode> DaSkreech: I know, it's the beta version.
<staale> what package do i have to remove / install ?
<godlkwrth> qemu has 0 learning curve. xen on the other hand...
<staale> May i reinstall kdeprint
<DaSkreech> So Everything is game to be in there by default and when it starts it probably all will be
<staale> and foomatic-db?
<eimajenthat> so it's sort of like Sid, but Ubuntu style?
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> With out the crashing
* DaSkreech ducks Sid-Lovers-Club's club
<coreymon77> staale: i dunno, once again, take the drivers directly from the disk
<staale> i dont have the disk that followed
<DaSkreech> neoncode: In Short We don't know but we sure are going to do our utmost best to make all questions you ask be yes :)
<coreymon77> staale: download the driver from hps website
<nixternal> select the 7350 hpijs driver when you set it up
<staale> ok
<Search4Lancer> bummer.... cat doesn't work to see the raw data from my GPS unit....
<nixternal> im installing it on my lappy now to see if i get an error or if it will go through
<eimajenthat> !kommander
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eimajenthat
<neoncode> DaSkreech: Sweet.... I gotta get involved in edgy's development realy...
<staale> nixternal: may the reason for the error accours be that i dont have the rigts?
<DaSkreech> neoncode: Yeah!!
<nixternal> can you sude?
<nixternal> sudo
<staale> yes
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: had a premonition now? :-)
<staale> i got it working thanks to nixternal
<nixternal> you have rights
<neoncode> DaSkreech: I have no dev experiance. How can I help?
<nixternal> it works staale?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !help
<staale> he said me to use the hpijs
<staale> not the regular
<nixternal> damn..i haven't even gotten the driver screen up yet
<CheeseBurgerMan> !helping
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CheeseBurgerMan
<staale> that worked :D
<nixternal> ya...gotta use hpijs or you get that goofy error
<staale> thanks nixternal!
<nixternal> i have a similar printer
<nixternal> np staale
<DaSkreech> neoncode: Document, test, confirm bugs, help out in forums/channels/wiki
<staale> nixternal: you saved my night!
<DaSkreech> basically be more familiar with the system
<nixternal> lol....good to know man...now print out your lan party slip and have fun
<staale> nixternal: i will. bye
<nixternal> pwn someone for kubuntu
<nixternal> lol
<DShepherd> neoncode: you can check out #ubuntu-bugs and help out with some bugs there
<neoncode> lol
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Umm no
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: :-P
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: That was .. not really a surprise but unexpected :-)
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: alright, it burnt
<neoncode> Riddell: So, what do you have left to do in the 7 days before dapper's launch?
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: he goes the moment of truth
<nixternal> all hell just broke loose here in chicago
<nixternal> my lord the storm blew in quick
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: wish me quadruple luck! ;):P
<nixternal> i looked outside to see the rain fallin' and lightning hit close...made me pee myself a lil bit
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Quintuple luck. :P
<DShepherd> nixternal: hehehehe
<nixternal> im not laughin' at that one
<nixternal> hehe
<macd> well, you know if you have to put a blanket over your head and use the PC, just make sure you have ventilation.
<nixternal> http://www.weather.com/weather/map/USIL1313?name=dopplerradar100mile_large_animated&day=1
<nixternal> it's a comin'
<DaSkreech> How do I set up /weather in konversation?
<nixternal> you gotta have kweather running
<nixternal> Current weather for Chicago / West Chicago, Dupage Airport : Few clouds at 6000 feet, Temperature: 70F, Pressure: 29.68" Hg, Wind: 16 MPH S
<DaSkreech> Where do I find that?
<DaSkreech> katapult didn't find it :-(
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo apt-get install kweather' ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> and then run 'kweather' :P
<MasterEvilAce-La> where to get kicker panel applets?
* DaSkreech just started a dist-upgrade :-(
<macd> does kweather run in the task tray area? I assume its no widget like a karamaba sort of thing
<nixternal> what kind of applets?
<nixternal> kde-look.org has a few
<nixternal> it runs in the kicker correct
<macd> Im a mac person and widgets = pwnage :P
<nixternal> that is why i like it...karamba takes up valuable desktop space
<macd> thats what multiple desktops are for
<nixternal> i have 8 desktops
<nixternal> i dont' need another for karamba
<nixternal> ;D
<macd> but I think alot of people find themselves talking to a empty desktop
<macd> :P
<nixternal> hahahahha
<nixternal> i hear you
* nixternal has done that
<neoncode> nixternal: I have 8 desktops too... I think I might change it to 10 actualy...
<nixternal> im prolly gonna go up...cuz i am messing around with python a little bit...plus learnin' php a little more
<Search4Lancer> ack..... how do I change themes? been so long, don't remember
<nixternal> kmenu > system settings > appearance
<Bilford> or  alt+F2  kcontrol
<Search4Lancer> thanks
<DaSkreech> nixternal: So heres my issue
<DaSkreech> how do you jump to Desktop 18?
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> can you even go that high?
<Bilford> my  kmenu > system settings > appearance  has no Themes
<eimajenthat> !kommander
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eimajenthat
<Bilford> no optin for Themes
<nixternal> ya...haha 20 of um
<nixternal> you need one hellified kicker to hold em all
* neoncode sets it to 20 desktops for the hell of it
<EvilIdler> Or tiny icons
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech> I think you can go to like 36
<neoncode> Ooooo.... multi-tasky
<EvilIdler> They're virtual, so memory is the limit
<Bilford> I only use 1 desktop.  what are other desktops used for?
<EvilIdler> less clutter
<nixternal> i wish each app wouldn't be displayed in the task panel...cuz i can select them on the desktop they are on
<EvilIdler> All browsing on one screen, development on another, a screenful of spammy IM windows on a third, for example
<DaSkreech> I have akregator in another desktop right now
<Bilford> ph
<Bilford> oh
<nixternal> i have 6 main desktops....email, rss, irc, konsole x2, office, internet...then i use 2 others for whatever im actively working on
<nixternal> would be nice if you could split desktops too
<EvilIdler> Like, draw a line in the middle and have them split to virtual desktops or other monitors?
<Bilford> You need one desktop just to manage all your other desktops
<neoncode> Bilford: Lol
<nixternal> ya EvilIdler
<nixternal> exactly
<eimajenthat> anyone know how to run KMDR scripts?
<eimajenthat> Kommander scripts?
* nixternal don't
<EvilIdler> That would be a cool addition to the virtual screen manager in KDE
<nixternal> sorry
<macd> Ive got one of those nvidia quadro cards on my workstation at the office, running 4 heads, 4 seperate X sesions
<neoncode> eimajenthat: I don't even know what a kommander script is...
<macd> Its prety slick
<nixternal> EvilIdler: i will back you up on that one...get it setup as a proposal on the launchpad
<macd> now getting glx working was another story..
<CheeseBurgerMan> eimajenthat: Hold on...lemme download one. ;)
<nixternal> ;D
* EvilIdler resists digging into X internals again
<eimajenthat> from what I gather, Kommander is related to QT Deisgner, tool for making small QT apps
<eimajenthat> kmdr-executor <filename>, apparently
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe...I just got kommander installed :P
<EvilIdler> I think I'll look into expanding the functionality of the background picture handler before I do anything *useful*
<Bilford> is there any way to make money working on Linux
<EvilIdler> Plenty
<nixternal> oh ya Bilford...it pays the bills for me ;)
<Bilford> how, when everything is free
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: BADDAM-CHING!!!!!!
<eimajenthat> be Redhat, they seem to make some good bank
<nixternal> consulting = $$$$$
<EvilIdler> That's exactly why :)
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: it worked!!!!!
<EvilIdler> You bait them with decent, free software..then you help them use it.
<imbrandon> no the software is free ( as in freedom not always beer )
<nixternal> exactly
<Bilford> you ahve to go to their house?
<eimajenthat> I'm getting free consulting here, though
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Yay! :D
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: now to do it with my dapper release!
<imbrandon> Bilford: if home customers are your target yes
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: one more question
<Bilford> eww
<nixternal> i charge $175/hour to consult....you buy hardware through me...i charge you $85/hour...get it elsewhere $125/hr...mac i charge more and windows i charge more
<EvilIdler> Bilford: Think bigger. Think of selling consulting & admin services on a webserver, fileserver etc.
<imbrandon> most consultantsa work for companies
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: OK, what is it?
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: how do i install my network card drivers
<Bilford> Oh well, I dont have the qualifications for that kind of work
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: they arent on there natively
<CheeseBurgerMan> coreymon77: Wireless, I assume.
<CheeseBurgerMan> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<nixternal> what network card?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> linksys wireless g pc wireless network card
<nixternal> ndiswrapper more hen likely
<nixternal> atheros card...so it probably is
<nixternal> unless you got lucky and got an orinoco version
<eimajenthat> I have that
<EvilIdler> Now I can't get that Enya song out of my head :/
<eimajenthat> links abg card
<neoncode> Need.... sleep....
<eimajenthat> worked out of the box with Dapper
<nixternal> nite neoncode
<CheeseBurgerMan> neoncode: go...to...bed... ;)
* neoncode falls asleap on his keyboard....
<nixternal> lol
<eimajenthat> atheros chipsets use the madwifi driver
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan: model number wrt54g
<neoncode> It's 3:42 AM... and I have school tomorrow... great...
<coreymon77> CheeseBurgerMan:: and i dont need ndiswrapper for it
<nixternal> that is an atheros card depending on the version....atheros = ndiswrapper
<coreymon77> i know that
<Bilford> Did you set the keys
<coreymon77> its a rawlink card
<nixternal> wrt54g = router...not wireless card
<Bilford> thats the one I have
<Bilford> and I just configured my laptop to talk to it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Bilford: Good..help him. :P
<coreymon77_> my card has a rawlink chip in it
<Bilford> but I did so many different things trying to figure out how to set it up, I forgot exactly
<coreymon77_> rawlink does not need ndiswrapper
<nixternal> what model# is the card?
<Bilford> I get an unpleasant feeling when I help people , for some reason
<coreymon77_> wrt54g
<nixternal> that is a router
<coreymon77_> atleast thats the model of the router
<nixternal> that isn't a card
<coreymon77_> let me check
<EvilIdler> Bilford: Maybe you're a bastard deep down, and helping people is not in your true character? :P
<Bilford> not too deep
<nixternal> there are 3 main chips for wireless cards..they are atheros, prism, and orinoco...those are the 3 best...rawlink isn't a chip for wirelss cards that i know of
<nixternal> besides cisco's airnet stuf
<EvilIdler> Rawlink or RAlink?
<nixternal> i forgot about broadcom too...i helped someone get one running yesterday
<RadiantFire> me
<nixternal> ralink maybe
<nixternal> lol....no RadiantFire...you got yours up on your own...there was someone else
<RadiantFire> oh
<nixternal> lol
<RadiantFire> well, you assisted
<nixternal> hahaha..i ran you in circles :)
<RadiantFire> linux-headers-686 were my savior
<RadiantFire> I didn't have to compile the kernel in the end
<nixternal> try this...do this...do that...no don't do that...hell you do soemthing
<nixternal> ;D
<RadiantFire> now if I could only get opengl working...
<RadiantFire> well, working all the way
<nixternal> i don't even know if it is working all the way for me
<RadiantFire> all I know is my gl screensavers are borked
<nixternal> actually i guess it is..cuz i have played tuxracer and what not
<nixternal> and the one where he eats the fish
<nixternal> lol
<RadiantFire> i've never played those ones before
<nixternal> he lies on his belly and slides down a glacier
<RadiantFire> lol, thats hot
<nixternal> i got bored and installed them
<nixternal> hahahahha
<nixternal> your sick
<RadiantFire> i used to have fun with glhack
<RadiantFire> it kept me entertained
<coreymon77_> found it
<RadiantFire> random button mashing :)
<nixternal> you just brought back memories with glhack
<coreymon77_> my model number is wmp54g
<nixternal> i remember the first time tyring xwinders
<nixternal> there we go
<CheeseBurgerMan> nixternal: Awesome game. :)
* neoncode is going to bed...
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> radiant...help him...i believe the wmp54g = broadcom
<nixternal> off the top of my head with that though
<coreymon77_> nope
<coreymon77_> its rawlink
<macd> hey since I know this has been covered 1000times and Ive tried everything I know, ATI IGP340M I cant get fglrx or the proprietary ati drivers to work, anyone else have the igp340M so I could take a ganer at thier xorg.conf ?
<coreymon77_> my card is a rawlink card
<macd> mainly I want DRI.
<RadiantFire> coreymon77, so its wmp54g
<nixternal> there is no such thing as rawlink
<RadiantFire> and doesn't work with the prism54?
<RadiantFire> ralink chipsets work out of the box
<RadiantFire> so if it was a ralink it would be workig
<nixternal> it is a broadcom card if im now mistakin'
<RadiantFire> most of them are
* nixternal works wireless networks and ad-hocs all day long
<RadiantFire> but linksys changed it up for v4 and made it ralink
<coreymon77_> i used to have a broadcom chip for mine
<nixternal> well...you can find them with an atheros chipset in um
<coreymon77_> but the antenna kept on breaking
<coreymon77_> i happened twice
<RadiantFire> nixternal: do you know if I can set a ndiswrapper card to work in master mode?
<nixternal> ralink is ndiswrapper isn't it?
<RadiantFire> ralink works natively
<DaSkreech> imbrandon_: Grats!
* nixternal hates ndiswrapper and stays away from those cards
<coreymon77_> then they sent me the rawlink card
<RadiantFire> I set it up for a friend, he had a minipci airlink
<RadiantFire> it worked worse under ndiswrapper
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i didn't think that was possible
<nixternal> hawking 802.11g cards..they all have atheros chipsets
<nixternal> or i buy my cards from seattle wireless
<RadiantFire> it worked natively full capacity, it was sweet, I was hoping this laptop would be as easy to set up :(
<nixternal> old dlinks are good..but can't secure worth a crap...
<macd> atheros are nice, but theres some bugs in the drivers still
<RadiantFire> so coreymon77, what does lspci say?
<macd> I went back to using ndis
<RadiantFire> about your card
<RadiantFire> i'm excited about the new driver stack they are folding in
<RadiantFire> that was donated by that company
<coreymon77_> huh???
<RadiantFire> coreymon77_ type lspci in a terminal, and see if it lists your wireless card
<coreymon77_> i dont have linux installed yet
<RadiantFire> eh?
<coreymon77_> im using windoze at the moment
<nixternal> coreymon77_: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/28.html
<coreymon77_> waiting for dapper to dwnload
<nixternal> read that...it willg et your card up and running
<nixternal> they have it for debian cuz i see the instructions is using dpkg -i
<coreymon77_> for crying out loud
<coreymon77_> it isnt a broadcom card
<nixternal> YES IT IS
<nixternal> give me a rev# then
<coreymon77_> i know my own damn card
<nixternal> version#
<coreymon77_> ???
<nixternal> linksys own website says broadcom
<imbrandon> broadcom chipset
<nixternal> version4
<RadiantFire> coreymon77_ it is either a prism54 (broadcom) or a ralink if it is from li nksys
<RadiantFire> v4 is the ralink
<nixternal> v4 is broadcom
<RadiantFire> are you sure?
<nixternal> reading it on linksys website now
<nixternal> ya
<RadiantFire> i thought v1 and v2 are prism
<coreymon77_> v4 is rawlionk
<nixternal> wmp54g = broadcom
<RadiantFire> and v4 was broadcome
<nixternal> every single one of um
<coreymon77_> v 1.2 is broadcom
<RadiantFire> the prism54.org website said differen't I though
<nixternal> im wrong..v4 is ralink
* nixternal is sorry
* nixternal scrolled down
<coreymon77_> HA!
<nixternal> i was looking at pcmcia
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: grats!
<imbrandon> thx DaSkreech
<nixternal> if your card isn't v4..then it is different
<nixternal> lspci
<nixternal> what does it say?
<coreymon77_> screw this
<Seantater> We have automatix and easyUbuntu for multimedia, why not something automating stuff for wifi?
<macd> networkmanager
<nixternal> does it see the card?
<imbrandon> knetorkmanager
<coreymon77_> im installing kubuntu v5 and then dapper thorugh that
<macd> netorks are hard to manage :P
<nixternal> they are easy
<Seantater> even /installing. drivers?
<RadiantFire> wlmanager is the greatest invention ever byy the way
<macd> "netorks"
<coreymon77_> nixternal: im not using linux at the moment
<macd> if was un at the typo ;)
<coreymon77_> its not installed yet
<imbrandon> Seantater: yes
<RadiantFire> ndisgtk is a nice frontend
<macd> pun*
<Seantater> RadiantFire: I tired it, IMO, it sucks
* nixternal uses all terminal for config'n
<RadiantFire> Seantater: ? I really like it
<macd> ubuntu has a gui?
<nixternal> ya gnome
<RadiantFire> yeah, ubuntu does
<macd> <sarcasm/>
<nixternal> lol
<RadiantFire> maybe I should make that my next programming project
<coreymon77_> ill be back on kirc
<RadiantFire> porting ndisgtk to kde :)
<macd> I actualy witnessed someone download and install the ubuntu server iso, then apt-get install kde
<imbrandon> knetwork manager makes ndiswarapper a sinch ( even installing drivers )
<Seantater> imbrandon: ooohhh -- I'll put it on my list of apps to try out -- :-)
<macd> I wanted to laugh, but I did not.
<RadiantFire> imbrandon: it does?
<imbrandon> yes
<nixternal> no wonder wmp54g is the worst rated wireless card...it is built off the same config as the usb version
<Seantater> imbrandon: what about downloading them on an eth conn?
<RadiantFire> I have a wusb54g, except for the random freezes when using the 686 kernel, it works good
<nixternal> my hawking works from live cd until install...no matter what version of kubuntu i install...and it is ralink
<nixternal> that card is rated one of the worst...the v4 series that is...
<nixternal> you can turn it into a usb version...only cuz it draws less power...so it is a 200ma card like the others
<RadiantFire> imbrandon: I had heard horrible things about people b0rking their system with network-manager
<nixternal> it isn't**
<RadiantFire> they fix it yet?
<nixternal> sudo nano /etc/network/insterface
<nixternal> that is how you set up your network
<RadiantFire> lol
<nixternal> guarantee it is your fault if it don't work ;)
<imbrandon> if they do just uninstall it in single user mode
<EvilIdler> The nano method also increases chances of success ;)
<RadiantFire> mmm,  I wonder what we will end up for network management once Solid comes out
<RadiantFire> vim > nano, muahaha
<RadiantFire> but thats horribly offtopic
<nixternal> im gettin' used to nano finally..for 15 years i used vi...so my jklm keys are erased..you can't tell the letters anymore
<nixternal> i and o are almost gone to
<EvilIdler> Leet geeks use a completely blank keyboard, anyway.
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal uses old ibm clickey clacks still
<nixternal> db2
<nixternal> gah
<nixternal> hahaha...oops...slipped in an old os2 venture database there
<EvilIdler> The IBMs are the sturdiest battleta..keyboards I know of
<nixternal> i love um..i wash mine once a month too in the dishwasher...great stuff
<nixternal> i used to have a how-to on washing your keyboard at www.virtual-hideout.net that i wrote like in 99 or 2000
<RadiantFire> that doesn't kill it?
<EvilIdler> I dip the keys into diskwashing liquid and scrub the innards.
<nixternal> i through in like 5 ibm keyboards
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Koroaa got shut down :-(
<nixternal> not at all RadiantFire
<nixternal> you can't turn on high heat
<nixternal> lol
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: As long as you keep the temperatures reasonable and dry before use, you can put keyboards through anything :)
<imbrandon> nah DaSkreech they choose to not continue it
<nixternal> i wash my keyboards and my ball caps together
<nixternal> lol
<EvilIdler> LCD keyboards would be an exception
<RadiantFire> thats fun
<nixternal> ya
<DaSkreech> That's terrible :-(
<nixternal> like this stupid gaming lcd keyboard someone gave me
<DShepherd> imbrandon: why not?
<RadiantFire> lcd?
<RadiantFire> how does that work exactly?
<Dr_Willis> I got a Logitech G15 also. :P
<Dr_Willis> Its a nice keyboard.
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: When you change keymaps, the keys change :)
<imbrandon> DShepherd: video card lic issues
<RadiantFire> what!
<RadiantFire> thats retarded!
* DaSkreech waves
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: Why? If I switch to Icelandic, I want to see the special symbols
<DaSkreech> That would be be over here
<RadiantFire> EvilIdler: so it mysteriously add keys
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: And don't bug Dasnipa` either :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm? an oled keyboard?
<EvilIdler> Yes, OLED keys
<EvilIdler> They're still partially in the fictional realm
<EvilIdler> I have yet to lay my hands on one, but I hope they will actually be produced soon :)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech:  i was talking to the right person "22:09]  <DShepherd> imbrandon: why not?"
<RadiantFire> EvilIdler: that makes me think of the consols frmo ST: the next gen
<DaSkreech> Ah Missed that totally :-)
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: I bet the designers do, too :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Dr_Willis> EvilIdler,  thats why i was wondering where he even got the thing.
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: It has its uses in applications like flight simulators, too
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: has  sabdfl reacted to that yet?
<imbrandon> to what ?
<imbrandon> kororaa ?
<DaSkreech> The possible legal brouha of shipping a working XGL in Edgy
<DaSkreech> Unless it's not going to work
<imbrandon> kororaa was putting nvidia and ati MINARY drivers in with it, nothing to do with xgl
<EvilIdler> I just want to go into stasis and wake up when it's sorted out. Then download the then-current edition.
<imbrandon> BINARY
<imbrandon> *
<DaSkreech> I know
<imbrandon> we dont put binary drivers in be default , so not the same issue
<DaSkreech> but then Edgy wanted to ship with AIGLX/XGL
<DaSkreech> ah
<imbrandon> xgl is totaly independant
<DaSkreech> I get it :)
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: My brain auto-corrected that, but when you corrected yourself, I looked again. My idea of minary software is not pleasant :P
<DaSkreech> I just didn't see the point of shipping it without that stuff on
<imbrandon> xgl dosent REQUIRE nvidia etc
<Dr_Willis> now i wonder if the installer could get them legally.....
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: But then it's not Kool :)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: just takes one extra step ( apt-get install nvidia-glx ) heh
<imbrandon> etc , no biggie
<Dasnipa`> DaSkreech, ?
<DaSkreech> Dasnipa`: Sorry :-)
<imbrandon> he dident want me to typo his name and say yours ( auto tab )
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> I guess that's an interesting side step
<DaSkreech> Any thoughts so far on XGL vs AIGLX?
<imbrandon> Dr_Willis: it could if it grabbed them from the nvidia/ait website and showed you the lic , etc etc
<DaSkreech> X 7.0 went stable I think?
<imbrandon> x 7.1 is released ;)
<Dr_Willis> modular :
<imbrandon> yup modular
<macd> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/736417   am I correct in thinking the ati proprietary driver wil work with this?
<imbrandon> ( wont make dapper in time though ) will be for edgy
<Dr_Willis> now if they could get the xorg.conf file more modulare and a little cleaned up...
<imbrandon> macd: should ( although i am not an ati expert , mostly nv cards here at the house )
<macd> well, you ready to see some errors ? :P
<imbrandon> heh sure, dunno how much i can help but like i said i'll try ;)
<macd> thats all I want another mind, maybee Im missing something silly
<imbrandon> w00t looks like kubuntu.pastebin.com is sped up to normal speed finaly
<imbrandon> has been slow as ...... the last few days
<Snake__> imbrandon: its because they started letting you store posts forever, it smashed their servers
<macd> restarting X to test...brb
<imbrandon> k
<DaSkreech> Right modular thats what I was going for
<imbrandon> heh
<JohnCro13> okay.  I'm BACK.  Last time tonite.
* imbrandon hides
<imbrandon> j/k
<JohnCro13> can anybody help me with my stupid TV tuner issue?
<nixternal> i have been reading up on this whole xgl/compiz thing...maybe i don't see it...but what is so great about it?  it reminds of cuber...the old apple 2e screensaver
<nixternal> whats up JohnCro13?
<JohnCro13> nix, it's all about cooness.
<Snake__> nixternal: get a koroaa live disk and play with it. its very pretty/fun :)
<nixternal> i guess so...it odn't look cool to me
* nixternal gets the koroaa
<JohnCro13> it's just as cool as Vista.
<JohnCro13> and that's what matters.
<Snake__> JohnCro13: its cooler than vista.
<EvilIdler> Cooler, even
<nixternal> vista
<nixternal> wth...vista stinx
<nixternal> ;D
<EvilIdler> Vista is just Mac with a different binary format now :P
<Snake__> Does anyone know if vistas got virtual desktops at all?
<RadiantFire> it is?
<nixternal> vista = polished poop
<RadiantFire> lol
<imbrandon> Snake__: yes
<RadiantFire> vista == 5 security dialogs to delete a desktop shortcut
<nixternal> i have been beta testing vista...it is horrible
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: Look at the presentation floating around. It's Bill Gates presenting 'new' features, but a video of someone's Mac desktop :)
<nixternal> it looks pretty...whoopy doo
<imbrandon> yea nix i have it up in a vm right now ;)
<JohnCro13> so my issue is I have a Kworld TV tuner card.  When I try to open TVtime or KdeTV, I get a black screen and that's it.
<imbrandon> JohnCro13: what chipset ?
<nixternal> gah...why couldn't you have had a hauppage or a radeon... ;)
<JohnCro13> 878
<nixternal> hmmm
<JohnCro13> this was cheaper.
<imbrandon> hauppage == linux friendly
<nixternal> ok..that is similar
<EvilIdler> I like my years old Hauppauge.
<nixternal> aiw radeon = linux friendlier
<JohnCro13> the ex ran off with my hauppage.
<nixternal> lol
<EvilIdler> They've even got some Linux help on their pages.
<nixternal> hahahahahhaa
<imbrandon> JohnCro13: cheap dosent always work correct ;)
<nixternal> i hate when that happens JohnCro13
<EvilIdler> At least she had some sense :P
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> true
<JohnCro13> it's a sad story.
<JohnCro13> and now, here I am.
<JohnCro13> stuck with a cheap kworld.
<EvilIdler> TVtuner-less and sad.
<macd> yeah imbrandon no luck, whe  I use the aticonfig generated xorg.conf, when restarting X, the kubuntu usplash screen loads with no tet then hangs untill I kill kdm
<imbrandon> trust me i know JohnCro13 i'm going through a divorce right now
<macd> I think its time to check the Xorg.log
<DaSkreech> nixternal: It's actually pretty neat
* nixternal already went through the divorce
* nixternal is freeeeeee
<JohnCro13> good times.
<EvilIdler> JohnCro13: I'm not sure if it means anything at all, but you had both dri and xgl loaded, didn't you? That is a nono with NVidia, at least.
<nixternal> ya...really great ;(
<RadiantFire> what ever happened to xorgcfg?
<nixternal> lol
<RadiantFire> its nowhere to be found
<JohnCro13> I'm an Ati guy, Evil.
<EvilIdler> My condolences >:)
<imbrandon> RadiantFire: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Plus Compiz is pretty well done :)
<imbrandon> i'm sorry JohnCro13
<RadiantFire> imbrandon: yeah, but xorgcfg requires no user input
<nixternal> is compiz a wm?
<JohnCro13> hey, Imbrandon, will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with for me too?
<nixternal> that i haven't read into much...
<RadiantFire> nixternal: yes it is
<imbrandon> RadiantFire: ok "dpkg-serconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"  no user input ;)
<nixternal> i just looked at the pics and that was enough for me not to like it
<JohnCro13> compiz info is on the novell website.
<RadiantFire> there is a compi-gnome and a compiz-kde from what I've read
<nixternal> ok...im not switchin' from kde...so thats that ;D
<nixternal> i definately ain't messin' with it if it is on the novell website
<imbrandon> nixternal: its a composite manager that works WITH knome or kde
<nixternal> ah
<imbrandon> and its in the repos
<macd> well, in Xorg.0.log, I see where the ati gfx are detected and using the radeon driver, it even sais its loaded radeon DRI, then sais it cant find and framebuffer devices...any ideas? anyone
<nixternal> i still dont' like it ;)
<EvilIdler> KDE works perfectly here, apart from one thing: Konqueror keeps popping up when I insert media. I want it to stop.
<imbrandon> turn off framebuffer ;) i dunno man *dislikes ati*
<EvilIdler> It used to open Konq AND Kaffeine, but I stopped the latter
<RadiantFire> EvilIdler: there is an option in kcontrol somewhere
<RadiantFire> I wish the autopopup worked for dvd
<EvilIdler> The framebuffer driver is loaded on the image disk thingamy
<imbrandon> EvilIdler: its in kcontrol
<RadiantFire> i put in a dvd and hit play with kaffiene, and it tries to play system;/media/hdc which is clearlynot a device
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: Yeah, that's where I switched off Kaffeine autostarting, but I found nothing that helped against Konq
<RadiantFire> or a mountpoint
<macd> yeah I have a x1800 on my other laptop and it works great...out of the box dapper ..
<JohnCro13> so, anyway...
<nixternal> JohnCro13: i see people using that card with mythTV and having no problems...i don't see them using it with anything else....
<JohnCro13> v4l-conf command does the same thing.
<JohnCro13> I scoured the ubuntu forums.
<XVampireX> Is X.Org 7.1 in the repositories?
<eimajenthat> don't do it!!!
<XVampireX> wha?
<eimajenthat> upgrading Xorg seems to break stuff
<eimajenthat> at least when I do it
<XVampireX> Does it work for others?
<eimajenthat> I dunno
<eimajenthat> If you're confident in your abilities, go for it.
<nixternal> hey JohnCro13...im gettin on with my lappy...i have a link for you that may help you out...give me one second
<XVampireX> Not abilities, I'm not an advanced linux user... just wanna have the "Bleeding Edge" as they call it
<eimajenthat> But if you have any feelings of newbieism, you should avoid it
<JohnCro13> k.
<eimajenthat> get Dapper, it's got Xorg 7.0, iirc
<RadiantFire> trust me, bleeding edge gets old af ter while
<nixternal`2go> http://www.mepislovers.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=8383&viewmode=flat&order=ASC&start=10
<RadiantFire> especially when shit starts breaking
<nixternal`2go> try that JohnCro13
<nixternal`2go> i know it is mepis...but that guy seemed to fix everyones issue with your same exact 878 card
<XVampireX> I'm on dapper
<nixternal`2go> scroll down...eadwine put in his 2 cents and fixed everyones issues
<JohnCro13> I am checking it out now.
<eimajenthat> Dapper's somewhat bleeding, as much as I'd recommend.  Upgrading Xorg is more like hemorrhaging edge
<XVampireX> lol
<eimajenthat> If you want you want to delve into that realm, I'd suggest having two boxes, or at least two installations
<nixternal> JohnCro13: here is a quote "you need bttv with card=78 tuner=5 radio=1" to make it work
<eimajenthat> one with dapper, and one to hoze
<nixternal> im guessing he is referring to the bttv.conf file
<Den> Hi - Howto play audio cd in Kub?  yesterday I was told use "cdrom:/" in konq  - that didn't work. (K3b did offer to create mp3s.)  When I did "mount /cdrom" I got some error.   ---  I'd like to just be able to browse to the cdrom with konq, & click on tracks to play them.  What's the proper/easy way to accomplish that?
<eimajenthat> also, install nirc and lynx
<EvilIdler> The voices in my head are arguing about upgrading to Dapper now :/
<Dr_Willis> May as well..
<nixternal> Den: i just use kscd in the multimedia directory..it does everything for me..plus when i put in a music cd...kubuntu automatically mounts it for me...what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Dr_Willis> servers will be over loaded next week
<eimajenthat> nirc is a commandline IRC client and lynx is a commandline web browser.  If Xorg breaks, you'll still be able to access irc and the web to research fixing it.
<imbrandon> Den : amarok ?
<Den> nixternal: latest, I believe, plus latest kde pulled from somewhere as deb packages for ubuntu
<Den> nixternal: er, or Breezy, + latest kde
<Den> imbrandon: thx :)
<nixternal> ya imbrandon...keep sellin' that amarok ;)
<imbrandon> ;)
<nixternal> is kopete the best all around chat client?
<imbrandon> for IM yea
<nixternal> figures
<Den> Shouldn't konq be able to see & understand (what to do with) an audio cd??
<imbrandon> konversation for irc
<nixternal> yes den is should
<imbrandon> Den : kinda
<Den> So, what do I need to do so konq sees the cd?
<nixternal> ya imbrandon...i will give you konversation...thx for that recommendation
<nixternal> although my kubuntu kbfx theme rox on the llappy
<nixternal`2go> it is groovy
<imbrandon> nixternal mines better lol, although i'm working non a new one
<imbrandon> nixternal check -offtopic
<Seantater> Den: konq has a protocol called audiocd://
<Den> Seantater: How is it used/accessed?
<eimajenthat> !konq
<ubotu> eimajenthat: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imbrandon> Den amarok is the best audio player for kde
<Seantater> Den: It has several folders (which are a figment of the protocol's imigination), and you drag the files from the appropriate folder to whereever you want your music
<Seantater> Den: The folders are arranged by encoding flac/mp3/ogg, etc
<eimajenthat> what about juk, never tried it, but I've meant to for a while
<Seantater> Den: Amarok uses the audiocd protocol, but it uses it in a way it was not intended to be used -- it;s made to endoe the music, not immediate playback
<Seantater> encode even
<Seantater> !konqaudiocd
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seantater
<Den> Seantater: I don't want (in this case) to drag the files anywhere, I just wnat to put the audio cd in the drive, open konq, & go to a folder that has the cd files list, & click on a file & have it play - what's the proper settings/whaterver to do that?
<imbrandon> den then you want amarok , konq is a file browser not a player
<Seantater> Den: You probably want a cd player program that odes not unnecessairly encode the music -- try kscd
<Den> imbrandon: but, I want' to browse the files
<imbrandon> audio cd's have tracks not files ;)
<imbrandon> and you can list the tracks with amarok
<imbrandon> or use kscd
<Seantater> imbrandon: true, but amarok is not necessary to list the tracks
<Seantater> imbrandon: but probably more conveinent
<imbrandon> Seantater: yea but he keeps saying konq and thats not going to wqork in HIS situation
<Seantater> imbrandon: I agree
<imbrandon> not for what he is wanting
<imbrandon> den are you used to windows ? look at it like this , konq == windows explorer , amarok == windows media player
<Den> imbrandon: but konq _should_ (i deem it so) show the tracks/files on the cd!
<imbrandon> not by design, konq way to handel audio cd's is to get them ready to encode
<imbrandon> not play
<imbrandon> in a perfect world it would do both gracefully but umm ......
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon go's to rip his KISS cd's to ogg
<Den> imbrandon: Seantater everyone: thanks :)
<RadiantFire> i need to convert all my music to ogg...
<RadiantFire> now that I have rockbox working
<imbrandon> RadiantFire: ogg2mp3 is nice ;) but again its lossy to lossy ( if at all possible better to re rip )
<imbrandon> errr mp32ogg
<imbrandon> banshee music player is nice too
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<coreymon77> im back
<coreymon77> and talking form kubuntu!
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i got a problem
<Dr_Willis> oh?
<coreymon77> two problems
<coreymon77> one
<Dr_Willis> oh? oh? :P
<coreymon77> how do I setup a konsole startup command?
<Dr_Willis> konsole runs a shell.. so it depends on what you are trying to do exactly
<Dr_Willis> commands in .bashrc or .bash_profile normally for 'shell' things. :P
<coreymon77> i need to have a command for iwconfig to run at system startup
<dereks> does kde have a builtin remote desktop server like gnome does?
<Dr_Willis> that has nothing to do with 'konsole' then.
<coreymon77> its done in konsole
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  not sure on that.. there is a built in vnc viewer.. but never tried it as a server
<dereks> hmm, i don't need a viewer
<Dr_Willis> coreymon77,  its CAN be done in the shell.. the sysv init system runs a lot of scripts.
<vinboy> hi kubuntu dapper RC1 out yet?
<coreymon77> how do i get this particular script to run everytime i boot
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  i find it better to run vnc server in the backtground. But it depends on wha tyou are doing
<Dr_Willis> coreymon77,  there may be a proper place for it in the networking configs/scripts.. or use /etc/rc.local
<coreymon77> i kinda need step by step instructions on exactly what to do
<dereks> Dr_Willis: why
<coreymon77> if you can give me them
<dereks> kde has *something* built in
<dereks> jsut not sure how to use it
<coreymon77> i dont know to much about scripts
<imbrandon> vinboy: not for a few more hours
<DaSkreech> How do I figure out what is using a device?
<vinboy> ok thx imbrandon
<vinboy> imbrandon: wat time does it normally get released?
<coreymon77> i can run apt (which is my second problem) and run apps and type in this script to run it when i want it to and other stuff like that
<coreymon77> but to get something to happen a system startup, i dont know how to do it
<imbrandon> vinboy: 12 noon on the 25th
<imbrandon> utc
<vinboy> oh ic
<vinboy> so that is 8 more hours
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  faster for one thing.. and i can just  log out and keep the session running for weeks on end
<dereks> Dr_Willis: how is that different than "desktop sharing" in system settings
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  desktop shareing is how vnc workjs under windows.. you  desktop you are on - is also shared..
<Dr_Willis> running vncserver lets you have several  desktops/xsessions that are not seen locally
<Dr_Willis> vncserver is how vnc used to work. :P (old skool) only recently has the shared-current desktop feature been  added to gnome (not sure about kde)
<dereks> hmmm,
<Dr_Willis> ive been using vnc for ages. :P
<dereks> Dr_Willis: is there a reason the -fullscreen doesn't work?
<dereks> i am using "Terminal Server Client" to connect my gnome box to my kde
<Dr_Willis> no clue there.. i normally use.. 'krdc' whatever thats called. :P
<Dr_Willis> could be the same program. just i call it from the shell.. and your icon has a long name
<dereks> my icon has a long name?
<Dr_Willis> in the menus. kde likes to use 'descriptive names'
<dereks> oh
<dereks> haha
<dereks> do you knwo the correct syntax for cli?
<dereks> nm i am a moron
<Dr_Willis> krdc --help
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> i set up icons that connect to my fileserver
<Dr_Willis> i also got my fileserver set where i vnc to port 5962 and it auto-spawns a vnc session to the kdm/gdm screen
<Dr_Willis> vnc is fun to play with
<DaSkreech> I think Amarok went nuts
<DaSkreech> Den: Found kscd?
<dereks> Dr_Willis: heh, i am a moron, cuz i ahve a dual monitor setup, full screen spans both monitors :(
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  heh - i pluged in my tv to the tv out. and lost "X" for 2 days.. because it was defaulting to showing on the tv out...
<dereks> lol
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  i was real real irked.. the shell worked.. X seemed to work.. even played sound..
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  then i turned on the tv..
<dereks> gnome normall handles "maximizing" and stuff with twinview/xinerama really well
<dereks> haha
<DaSkreech> It's been scanning for a while now
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  ive only used clone for the tv out and 'twinview' feature of nvidia
<dereks> yeah, it took me 6 days do get my original dual monitor exactly how i wanted it like 5 years ago
<dereks> its come a long way since then :)
<dereks> if i am using twinview, that means i only have 1 "display" right?
<Dr_Willis> one thing i aint been able to do.. is get the videos i play to show on the tv in FULL SCREEN mode.
<aseigo> dereks: correct
<Dr_Willis> like they do under windows.  - whichis dang handy
<aseigo> dereks: by "reall well" you mean "correctly" or was that sarcasm (given the laughter the followed)
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: i believe kdetv supports fullscren mode
<dereks> aseigo: no, i was being serious, by default it handles it exactly how i like it to/would expect it to. I haven't used my kubuntu box on a dual monitor, so i can't comment on how it handles it
<aseigo> dereks: ah, yeah, i was going to say they fixed that some time ago =) and kde handles it quite well
<dereks> aseigo: :)
<aseigo> dereks: our splash screens even show up in the right places
<Dr_Willis> aseigo,  on the 2nd display only. :P -  i want video just on the tv. (full screen) leaving the other desktop untouched.
<dereks> this vnc thing is the first thing that *hasn't* worked how i need it to right away(and it might, i am investigating it now), and i assume that is the clients problem anyways (not kde/gnome's)
<dereks> aseigo:yeah, the splash screen on gnome i *think* displays weirdly
<Dr_Willis> vnc has a 1000 and 1 neat things and 1000 and 2 'gotyas' at time you need to look out for.
<dereks> Dr_Willis: so how do i do halffullscreen :)
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: yes, fullscreen in kde apps is xinerama aware
<Dr_Willis> aseigo,  but im using nvidias twinview :P
<dereks> aseigo: so kde would have fullscreen for xnvc working correctlY?
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Whats the most promising thing in KDE4?
<Dr_Willis> the vnc clients are normally the ones that decide to be fullscreen or not.
<dereks> Dr_Willis: i think thats why my terminal services app is having problems
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  the 'windows' terminal services ap? or krdc ?
<aseigo> dereks: if you use the kde app for it, yes..
<Dr_Willis>  I cant recall ever using 'terminal services' :P lets see
<dereks> Dr_Willis: i am using it on my gnome box to connect to kde
<dereks> aseigo: so i would *expect* the gnome one to work too... hmm
<DaSkreech> Hooray the Progress bar moved!! :)
<aseigo> Dr_Willis: yes, it works on twinview as well. twinview is just nvidia's impl of xinerama.. to x11 apps it looks identical
<Dr_Willis> using the gnome 'terminal services' eh...
* DaSkreech watches amarok to see if it will move again
<dereks> Dr_Willis: my main machine is gnome
<aseigo> dereks: well, there's a difference between "maximized" and "full screen"
<aseigo> dereks: for the latter you need some support in the app itself. just like with splash screens
<Dr_Willis> krdc - has a 'fullscreen' button. :P
<dereks> aseigo: ohhh
<Dr_Willis> of coruse ya could krdc under gnome if ya wanted.
<aseigo> bbiab
<dereks> Dr_Willis: i keep my 2 seperate, no kdelibs on my gnome box, no gtk libs on my kde box
<dereks> aseigo: thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> dereks,  phhht!
<Dr_Willis> :P
* Dr_Willis tends to install everything
<dereks> i did till i got my second box
<dereks> i notice it performs a lot better and looks cleaner
<Dr_Willis> never noticed any differance at all.
<Dr_Willis> as for looks.. :P bah!
<EvilIdler> So no GIMP on the KDE box?
<Dr_Willis> gimp is too handy.. and so is k3b...
<dereks> Dr_Willis: and i also think both environments do a great job integrating their apps into the environment, but not into others
<dereks> EvilIdler: i have it on my gnome box, but i don't think i have ever used it
<Hobbsee> dereks: they've gotten better though, with the same dpi settings
<Dr_Willis> i mix and match kde + gnome all the time.. and have very few problems.
* EvilIdler is a webmonkey, and needs image manipulation
* Hobbsee uses kde + firefox + thunderbird
<Dr_Willis> used to be some big problems.. but i cant even think of any problems ive had  with the 2 lately
<dereks> Hobbsee: really? i am waiting for freedesktop.org to merge kde+gnome
<EvilIdler> Azureus is integrated nicely with the KDE desktop, really.
<Hobbsee> yeah, kubuntu decided to use the same dpi settings as gnome, so that it was consistent across all teh wm's
<dereks> cool
<EvilIdler> I use that qt-engine theme
<dereks> the one app i wish i could have on my ubuntu box is kpim
<Dr_Willis> Hobbsee,  and drag&drop seems to work good now to.. in the 2.
<EvilIdler> I don't mind mixing apps that have different looks; it's not as if you can avoid it on other OSes, with all their mad skinning and indecently non-standard GUIs
<Dr_Willis> EvilIdler,  youve noticed that nasty stuff happening on windows and osx also eh? :P
<Dr_Willis> its sooo 'nice' when a windows app. decides it should look like a OS-X app.
* imbrandon stays with kde as much as possible, if something dont work like i like it i just change the source ;)
<Dr_Willis> normal square windows seems to be 'forbidden' these days
<EvilIdler> Dr_Willis: I use Windows for games, and no two programs share a common GUI standard, even if they don't actually have fancy skins
<EvilIdler> XFire: No option to turn skins entirely off. Norman: A sort of non-skinned GUI..yet there are odd buttons, and so on
* DaSkreech cheers imbrandon
<Dr_Willis> ive given up on games  :)
* DaSkreech can't wait till edgy to start coding on some irks in Dapper
* DaSkreech wesnoths
<EvilIdler> I'll keep playing the ones I have till I'm entirely bored of them all if Vista becomes a requirement
<Dr_Willis> the $50 price tag on most of them now a days is a big turn off.
<Dr_Willis> and the song and dance ya had to do for Halflife2 was just....  dumb. :P
<EvilIdler> The $50 pricetag is actually excellent for me - different country and downloadable purchases :)
<Dr_Willis> and the *#&@&@ cd in the drive requirements...
<Dr_Willis> I do see more downloadable  things these days..
<EvilIdler> Gah, HL2 was absolutely the most painful experience I've never bothered with
<Dr_Willis> but i often play a game for a while - then give it to my brother.. what if that game would ONLY work on my initial pc.. that would suck
<EvilIdler> 10-40 dollars for a game is nice for us; we pay the equivalent of 80 dollars for console games
<EvilIdler> $60-70 for Windows games
<EvilIdler> I do have some Linux games, fortunately.
<EvilIdler> Besides the free ones, that is.
<MasterEvilAce> sometimes when i install programs they don't put themselves into my KDE menu.. is that normal?
<dereks> anyone have a problem with finding "libkdnssd.so.1"
<dereks> i am trying to open krdc and it can't find it (on dapper)
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<dereks> eh?
<dereks> prob not for me
<EvilIdler> dereks: Is the krdc package installed?
<dereks> EvilIdler: yeah
<EvilIdler> dereks: There's also a krfb package that is related to it
<dereks> EvilIdler: ?
<EvilIdler> dereks: Just in case it is needed, that is. Check the wiki for info.
<dereks> EvilIdler: i think it has to do with my kdnssd not krdc
<MetaMorfoziS> bye all i go to school :\
<Dr_Willis> MasterEvilAce,  yes.
<dereks> hmm, the kdnssd package is installed, yet there is an error when something tries to use libkdnssd.so.1
<dereks> where should that be located?
<EvilIdler> The most common location would be /usr/lib
<EvilIdler> Mine are there
<dereks> do you have that EXACT file name?
<EvilIdler> Yes, /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1.0.0, with two links to /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1 and /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so
<dereks> hmmm, i am missing those!
<EvilIdler> Remove the package and get it again.
<EvilIdler> Your drive must be suffering bitrot :)
<dereks> EvilIdler: i just did that, its not fixing it
<dereks> apt-get remove kdnssd
<dereks> apt-get install kdnssd
<EvilIdler> dereks: This was dapper, right?
<dereks> ya
<EvilIdler> Check the contents of the downloaded deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<EvilIdler> dpkg -c
<EvilIdler> If it lists the libraries in the same location I have them, there's something else, very weird going on
<dereks> EvilIdler: dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/kdnssd_4%3a3.5.2-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<dereks> it doesn't list them
<EvilIdler> dereks: Ooookaaay..
<dereks> EvilIdler: do yours?
<EvilIdler> dereks: Not sure if I have the package anymore
<EvilIdler> It's not there, since I've cleared out mine. Besides, I'm on Breezy.
<EvilIdler> I don't get why the libraries aren't anywhere, though.
<dereks> EvilIdler: ahh, so you are using different packages anyways
<EvilIdler> dereks: The structure of that system is pretty much the same, though.
<EvilIdler> And the libs should be *somewhere* in your libpath ;)
<dereks> EvilIdler: maybe they changed?
<EvilIdler> Changed, and you caught them mid-change, perhaps.
<dereks> i will ask in -devel cuz i did a locate, found nothing
<DaSkreech> Blast!
<dereks> EvilIdler: but shouldn't that fix on a dist-upgrade?
<DaSkreech> is apt going to be updated in dapper?
<EvilIdler> dereks: Yes, but if you happened to catch your updates while packages were being mirrored, you've got a system in limbo
<dereks> EvilIdler: eh?
<EvilIdler> dereks: Packages don't automagically appear all at once; they're uploaded in whatever order the devs do, so strange things can happen.
<EvilIdler> Dapper IS still in development.
<dereks> lol, oh so you are saying it might be broken tonight
<dereks> cuz of the mirrors
<EvilIdler> Could be :)
<EvilIdler> Your mirror might not be entirely done. I know mine is extremely slow.
<EvilIdler> If I update at midnight, I am often not able to grab half the packages.
<EvilIdler> The pacakge lists are sent first, then the packages.
<EvilIdler> But that's just my mirror; yours might have it happen differently.
<dereks> EvilIdler: Hobbsee has the same problem, so it is prob a bug
<EvilIdler> Yeah, probably
<mrfishhat> has anyone had any luck with xinerama?
<Hobbsee> EvilIdler: we were looking in teh wrong package - it's in kdelibs4c2a
<EvilIdler> Ah. But where do the libs end up?
* EvilIdler doesn't like gigantic packages containing nearly every library
<frank_> EvilIdler: somewhere in /usr/lib
<DaSkreech> the new apt has incremental updates :-(
<mrfishhat> Is there a GUI app for configuring twinview or xinerama?
<BlankB> mrfishhat: Using dapper kubuntu it is in built into the system settings gui.
<nixternal> ...
<shanky> good morning
<_phoenix> Hi all !
<_phoenix> I need a little help here
<_phoenix> I made un update, install a new kernel
<_phoenix> how can I recompile the kernel or third party ?
<_phoenix> because now in Grub show me 2 kernels and 2 kernel images
<_phoenix> the older and the new one
<_phoenix> and after this update I can't see the others partitions (NTFS from Windows)
<_phoenix> somebody here ?
<_phoenix> what should I do ?
<_phoenix> ...
<BlankB> _phoenix: when it installs a new kernel it leaves the last one in place...just use the old one
<_phoenix> so then why updates exist ?
<_phoenix> So I must reboot in older kernel
<BlankB> see if it works.
<_phoenix> ok, but if I have to recompile the kernel, how shoul I do ?
<frank_> _phoenix: that's the whole concept of a unreleased version. dapper is not stable yet.
<_phoenix> I see
<frank_> _phoenix: are you running dapper?
<_phoenix> hmm not stable yet... I don't like this words :)
<_phoenix> Kubuntu 5.10
<frank_> _phoenix: oh....  no that's breezy. If the newer kernel is not working there is a problem
<_phoenix> So SuSE remains one of my favorites :) hmm... untill now Kubuntu it's ok
<_phoenix> Breezy... somehow
<_phoenix> wait
<Hobbsee> frank_: it will be in a few days...
<_phoenix> yes it's Breezy, I don't know whay I make the confusion, sorry
<frank_> Hobbsee: I haven't rebooted with the latest kernel update but I've seen people complain that USB drives don't automount for example with it
<_phoenix> so, if it show me 2 kernels, the older and the new one, and to kernel images... ?
<_phoenix> and now in my storage media I see only floppy
<Hobbsee> frank_: i havent been able to reproduce that, but i've heard others talk about it
<_phoenix> and it shoud be another 3 partitions, from Windows - NTFS
<_phoenix> what is the solution?
<frank_> _phoenix: if you see 2 different kernels in grub it means that both kernels are installed at the same time. I suggest you just use the one that works for the time being
<_phoenix> k
<_phoenix>  but this is not a solution for long time
<_phoenix> my /ect/fstab is empty
<Hobbsee> _phoenix: because you misspelled it?
<_phoenix> before update the new kernel it looks diferent
<Hobbsee>  /etc/fstab
<_phoenix> lol, sorry
<_phoenix> :))
<_phoenix> yes my /etc/fstab
<Hobbsee> :P
<_phoenix> :)
<_phoenix> different
<_phoenix> no solutions... ok...
<evader> Hi, I was trying to find the most current version of Kubuntu to download,
<evader> Some sites have it listed as 'Beta 2' , some say 'Flight 7
<evader> What is the newest release please
<nixternal> flight 7 is the latest
<Hobbsee> flight 7, for the moment.  i dont think the RC has been released yet
<evader> Thanx
<evader> Well what was Beta 2, by the way?
<evader> http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06/
<evader> For examplke ^
<evader> example*
<inquisitor2> hi everybody
<cfraz89> hi
<Bilford> oh
<Bilford> you want the most current version?
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<inquisitor2> Hmm
<inquisitor2> what irc client you guys use ?
<imbrandon> konversation
<Bilford> Konversation
<inquisitor2> ah well :)
<Hobbsee> konv
<inquisitor2> hmm, i want konversation in english
* imbrandon cries Hobbsee kmess is giving me FITS, but darnit i'm gonna get this thing to co-operate
<imbrandon> inquisitor2: install the english lang packs ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what's it doing?  still ftbfs'ing?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee:  yea
<inquisitor2> imbrandon: aight, will check it out, first time using this one :)
* Hobbsee grabs the source
<nrsn> hi, new to kubuntu and linux, just wondering how much disk space it required?
<BlankB> I'm not sure what is required but I usually give my root partition about 10G
<Hobbsee> wow, mine's closer to 5
<nrsn> im going to dual boot with xp, does it have to be a root?
<Hobbsee> !dualboot
<BlankB> nrsn: by root I mean the partition that holds my root install... I usually give the rest of the drive to my /home dir
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Hobbsee> nrsn: how big's your hard drive?
<Hobbsee> and how much stuff do you have on your windows partition?
<nrsn> 80g
<nrsn> about 18g but my defrag, i need to create a partition, still has things scattered up to 50% of my disk
<Hobbsee> i'd create about 10 gig as /, 30 or so as /home, and leave the other 40 as windows
<nicko> evening
<nicko> I'm looking for a mud client - any ideas?
<nrsn> sorry Hobbsee i dont know what "as /" means
<Hobbsee> nrsn: / = the root partition
<Hobbsee> otherwise, just get it to resize, and use the free space on your disk - there's a setting for that
<BrigadierFrog> how do I get libxine-extracodecs in dapper?
<BrigadierFrog> its not in the usual repos I take it
<nicko> you need to add the multiverse repository
<nrsn> ant tips on how to partition, i was thinking of using my xp install disk to get to the format/partition point, partioning and then backing off
<BrigadierFrog> I thought I did that already...
<BrigadierFrog> lemme check
<nicko> BrigadierFrog: you might have enabled universe
<nicko> BrigadierFrog: on the same line you should add multiverse after the universe keyword
<BrigadierFrog> ok
<BrigadierFrog> thanks nicko
<nicko> no problems, BrigadierFrog
<nrsn> ok well thanks you guys for the info, gonna get going to do the install deed
<BrigadierFrog> when I full screen the video's there's these jaggies that show up every so often
<BrigadierFrog> as if the screen doesn't refresh fast enough
<BrigadierFrog> is opengl the best way to have xine output video?
<BrigadierFrog> eh oh well
<cfraz89> BrigadierFrog: i think you need sync to vblank
<cfraz89> and usually xv is best video output
* aseigo chalks up another kubuntu convert: http://theconstant.blogspot.com/2006/05/trials-and-tribulations-of-techie.html
<treakath> hey
<cfraz89> you know, the computer teacher at my school wont let me use my laptop on the school network, because it runs linux
<cfraz89> why is that?
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: that's crazy
<Hobbsee> likely because they dont want to provide support, or have some windows based software that they want to run on teh network
<aseigo> cfraz89: what sort of school? secondary? uni?
<cfraz89> high school
* aseigo has seen this at high schools before
<aseigo> yep =)
<cfraz89> last time i did it apparently he got really angry
<cfraz89> but i wasnt there to see it
<cfraz89> so instead of just using my laptop, we have to install java, eclipse and python on the school computers
<aseigo> it's usually either a fear borne of ignorance or fear that they can't control someone running linux as well (the assumption being that a) you can do more with such an OS and b) the operator is probably smarter than the average bear)
<cfraz89> lol
* Hobbsee uses her linux laptop at uni, without a problem
<cfraz89> cant wait for uni
<Hobbsee> they wont support it - but they dont care what OS we use...
<aseigo> Hobbsee: universities tend to be a bit more clueful
<cfraz89> yeah
<Hobbsee> true
<aseigo> Hobbsee: high school computer teachers tend to be math or science teacher who get pushed into the job and really don't know all -that- much about computers and are overworked ...
<Hobbsee> true...
<aseigo> Hobbsee: they don't need more brokenness on their systems (high school networks are usually a mess what with bored student messing with them and understaffed/trained IT barely keeping up)
<cfraz89> he prefers windows 2000 over xp
<Hobbsee> my computer teacher ran a mac :P
<aseigo> which leads to the really annoying problem of it being hard to introduce linux into many high schools where it could reach more young people
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> all my friends are impressed by xgl
<cfraz89> i havent told him that last time i hooked up, i could go straight into the principals shared folder though
<cfraz89> they thought someone hacked the wireless network
<cfraz89> but theyve redone the network setup since then
<Spaceraver> where do i find the md5sum of the ubuntu dapper drake cd??
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Spaceraver> thx... been googling for it  an hour
<Bilford> but
<Bilford> the last official Flight 7 was at :  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/MD5SUMS
<Bilford> I'd get the Daily build though
<Bilford> the old one has problems with partitioning
<Spaceraver> okay
<Spaceraver> dapper alternate??
<Spaceraver> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ from here right...
<Bilford>  
<Bilford> let me look
<Spaceraver> im actually at my third download of ubuntu... last two discs i made didn't work... :/
<Bilford> Id go wtih my link
<Bilford> yours says alternate.  Im sure it's ok, but I dont know what they mean by alternat
<Bilford> why didnt they work
<Spaceraver> well... the dvd i dl'ed killed itself somehow... after i chose install and 10 minutes of: Uncompressing Linux. Booting Kernel. it went ALERT! dev/ram does not exist. dropping to shell..
<Spaceraver> and i wound up in busybox
<Bilford> no reason to get the DVD
<Bilford> get the CD
<Spaceraver> so i will download the cd image and find a md5sum checker...
<Bilford> do you verify your burns
<Spaceraver> normally not... brand new burner
<Spaceraver> and the SuSE DVD i made a week ago works fine.. didn't check or verify that one either...
<Bilford> you can always wait a week
<Bilford> for the official release
<Spaceraver> nah.. i need to play around a bit... and it would be okay to run it right.. as it's only a week to release
<Lynoure> I'm looking at the latest set of updates for dapper... any idea what's pulling app-install-gnome to kubuntu, or is it needed directly?
<klerfayt> is nvidia-glx package going to be updated in dapper multiverse?
<_rince_> mrgn
<_nano_> hi, could any one tell me which process mounts my usb drive?
<_nano_> i don't see any entries in the fstab file..but it still gets mounted..how? :-s
<Den> Hi - How do I turn off the "Unhandled event:41" message box that pops up blocking about half the screen whenever I quickly press & release the "Fn" key?  --  A week ago I set some control to disable error message sounds.  Changing that or some other setting at that time caused the pop up messages, instead of sounds.  Now I find the pop up boxes annoying, but cant find where to turn them off.  I've looked in "system settings > sound & multimed
<Den> tings > sound & multimedia > system bell",   "system settings > hardware > keyboard"   --- Any ideas where to turn off this setting?
<vikke> !filesharing
<ubotu> vikke: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vikke> can anyone help me to share files over the network in kubuntu dapper?
<_rince_> vikke: have you tried ktorrent?
<_rince_> it should be in the default install
<Bilford> Samba
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install samba
<_rince_> ah, that kind of filesharing :)
<vikke> yes :)
<vikke> can i share to windowsplatforms with samba?
<Bilford> yes
<vikke> great ill try it :)
<leafw> anyone running into Gdk problems?
<leafw> Inkscape shows the iwnodwi n black
<leafw> and Gdk reports warnings about the pixmap being empty
<leafw> sorry, the window in black, and the menus as well
<leafw> something is really wrong with the Gdk for kubuntu-ppc at least.
<massimo_> hi
<Hobbsee> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake[Sleep] > mornin Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Snake[Sleep] 
<MasterEvilAce> I need a reason to use my laptop more. "Sell" me to some linux apps to enhance my lovelife with kubuntu
<EvilIdler> OK, Dapper was disatrous again :(
<EvilIdler> Disastrous, even
<Bilford> why
<MasterEvilAce> EvilIdler: :(
<EvilIdler> The kernel wouldn't boot. Broken udev and/or kernel and/or update-initramfs. Bug reported to death by many people already.
<EvilIdler> No kernel = mismatching NVidia drivers
<Dasnipa`> all your kernal are belong to me
<Bilford> do you work on it
<imbrandon_zZz> MasterEvilAce: banshee , ummm yea
<EvilIdler> Downgrade lost my sound again :(
<MasterEvilAce> stupid worthless websites out there. Googled Banshee and got a review site. The site reviews Banshee but doesn't even link to the website
<MasterEvilAce> isn't there some way to setup a sourceforge thing in adept? so i can have adept control the install
<MasterEvilAce> like set it up as a repo
<radone> I have just installed kubuntu 5.10 - Please, how can I change display resolution to 1600x1200 ?
<MasterEvilAce> KDE panel-> system settings -> display
<radone> MasterEvilAce: the problem is, that there is not option for 1600x1200 :(
<radone> MasterEvilAce: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf I have defined modes:  "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<vinboy> u have to set it in xorg.conf
<MasterEvilAce> your screen does support it though?
<klerfayt> easiest way is  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MasterEvilAce> yeah, go for what kler said
<vinboy> almost 12
<vinboy> hope the RC comes out
<MasterEvilAce> Sourceforge as repository???
<klerfayt> I was thinking here - isn't it bad for my stabilty if kubuntu creates 3 entrys for some weird "wacom" deivece even though I don't have it?
<MasterEvilAce> klerfayt: Stability? not sure. Wacom tablet is used for drawing
<MasterEvilAce> You can remove the references and you should be fine
<klerfayt> MasterEvilAce: I have done it but theretically thinking shouldn't it affect my system some negative way if xorg.log screams that "device not found" ?
<MasterEvilAce> klerfayt: nah, i doubt it. or else they wouldn't have shipped it in there. I think it's more for compatibility for hardware, i don't consider that a bad thing, really
<MasterEvilAce> klerfayt: I also consider "device not found" more of a debugging type thing, rather than some sort of critical error
<klerfayt> is wacom so popular? :)
<MasterEvilAce> for artists, yeah
<MasterEvilAce> my friend has one for drawing on the computer
<MasterEvilAce> it's actually pretty slick
<klerfayt> any thoughts about why msstcorefonts look dirty (other fonts look good) http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/3561/snapshot15iu.png
<klerfayt> could it be that bytecode_interpreter is turned on by default in ubuntu?
<menno_> is the place to put in environmental variables: ~/.basrc?
<menno_> ~/.bashrc
<chavo> menno_, that'll work for just you
<menno_> chavo: thats ok
<menno_> chavo: and 'export SSDIR=/media/sda9/csound_data/Samples' will got
<menno_> o that path every time i demand SSDIR?
<menno_> (just to be sure...)
<chavo> yes
<menno_> thanks
<menno_> chavo: is there a nice way to check if when i provoke SSDIR it is showing the location?
<chavo> echo $SSDIR
<menno_> chavo: ok it's astring
<wangweilin> hi everybody is possible that now with dapper xwine is not included in the packagemanagmend anymore ?
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'wine' ?
<brenda> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<ghb> I'm trying to get wpa_supplicant to work, but it won't find the AP. Could anyone please help me?
<brenda> hy brandon_
<Bilford> In amaroK, can you change the mouse roller value, so it raises the volume by less than 4% per click
<klerfayt> Bilford: menu>system settings>mouse>advanced
<wangweilin> ghb i might be able to whats your problem
<ghb> I've configured the conf file (the way I think it's suppose to be), but when I run wpa_supplicant it just says "Failed to set encryption" and Operation not supported
<Bilford> klerfayt, there's no setting for amaroK there
<wangweilin> ok whats the command u use to start the wpa_supplicant
<ghb> wangweilin: wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -D ipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w
<klerfayt> Bilford: look at mouse scrolling value
<wangweilin> ok change the "-D ipw" to "-D wext" this might be teh problem
<Bilford> klerfayt, thats lines.  I have it set to 12 lines.  I want to change only amaroK volume control
<MasterEvilAce> what do the kde applets dock app bar, and kasbar do?
<klerfayt> Bilford: are you sure that can be changed?
<klerfayt> Bilford: never heard of it
<Bilford> klerfayt, no, that's what I want to know
<slow-motion> hallo
<Bilford> In XMMS, you can change it
<ghb> wangweilin: Hey, now I don't get any errors. Although it says there's no network configuration for the current AP. But still something... =)
<Bilford> I'll check the config file
<wangweilin> ok then you need to setup a config file ... lets start a privat chat and I will explain it to you
<ghb> Is there any way of knowing what network you're currently connected to?
<wangweilin> shure iwconfig
<wangweilin> sure "iwconfig" i mean
<wangweilin> sry i am not registered and cannot send privat msg ... sry
<wangweilin> ghb plz join the channel "#ghb" because i cannot post privat msg
<ghb> Righto.
<MasterEvilAce> does KDE4 have a date they're shooting for?
<dracflamloc> whats the best way to reduce the bootup time of linux?
<MasterEvilAce> dracflamloc: disable stuff that you don't need from running on startup
<MasterEvilAce> dracflamloc: I did it.. there's a big change for shutdown time, small change for start-up. there are more drastic changes you can make, but they're not recommended
<MasterEvilAce> dracflamloc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=optimize
<dracflamloc> thanks
<cyberboy> frank
<gabriela> HELLO!!!
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> Is it possible to compress a directory with tar?
<EvilIdler> Of course
<blackflag> how?
<blackflag> I can not find a way
<EvilIdler> Just like you'd archive files
<EvilIdler> 'tar cvf archive.tar directory' to just store without compression
<EvilIdler> That shows you what it's doing (v flag) while creating (c flag)
<EvilIdler> Add a z or j to the flags for gzip or bzip2 compression
<EvilIdler> You can also use Ark to do it graphically.
<blackflag> ahh, okay
<blackflag> how is it with permission in tar s?
<blackflag> when I uncompress then I have rights from original?
<blackflag> user rights permissions?
<EvilIdler> p flag to preserve permissions for non-root
<EvilIdler> If you sudo tar, it automagically keeps them
<joshuafr> hello all
<EvilIdler> So, 'tar jcvPf' would handle it at fairly high compression
<MasterEvilAce> what in the world.. isn't samba config supposed to be /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<MasterEvilAce> It seems to be gone now.. what the hell
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: That has happened to me on numerous upgrades, too
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: smb.conf is something I keep multiple backups of
<MasterEvilAce> damn! well how do i get it back.. or atleast a default copy?
<blackflag> when I uncompress then I have also sue the -p flag?
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: I'd recommend installing swat, and reading the docs about it. smb is a pain in the anatomy without it :)
<MasterEvilAce> EvilIdler: thanks
<joshuafr> I have a problem with xvid files, I can't watch them, and running xine give me the line : "video_decoder: no plugin available to handle 'XviD'", but I have installed avifile-xvid-plugin
<EvilIdler> blackflag: Untar preserves flags by default, I think
<joshuafr> a idea?
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: You need restricted formats
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: The joke is that 2 weeks ago all works right!
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: Have you upgraded since?
<joshuafr> no
<EvilIdler> Not a single package?
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: many package, not a dist-upgrade
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: Well, that's upgrading, too
<joshuafr> :-)
<EvilIdler> Check if you can install libxvidcore4
<EvilIdler> You'll find various such formats and w32codecs in the repository "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free"
<tuxedup> ubuntu 6.06 will have xgl available, suse have xgl on kde as well as gnome, will kubuntu provide support for xgl on kde?
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxvidcore4, but nothing change
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: What is it that won't play?
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: all my xvid files
<joshuafr> Evil
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: Did you make them yourself?
<Infecto> hello
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: no, I have downloaded them, like the demo of xgl
<Infecto> can some one tell me how to export mail settings from kmail
<Infecto> that when i rm -rf .kde
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: Use the 'file' command on them and see what codec it really asks for
<Infecto> i will steal be able to restore my acount settings
<joshuafr> file xgl-bastion-et-water-xvid.avi
<joshuafr> xgl-bastion-et-water-xvid.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 800 x 600, 25.00 fps, video: XviD
<tuxedup> the w32 codecs dont seme to support avi files, try mplayer of vlc
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: Which player are you using?
<dracflamloc> lo
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: kaffeine
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: Dunno what codecs that uses - I use Xine
<tuxedup> xine wouldnt play avi files for me even when i had the w32 codecs, it complains it cant find the codec support, so try vlc or mplayer, i wa dunable to find a way to make xine/kaffeign play avi files
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: xine says no plugin availabled to handle 'XviD'
<EvilIdler> That's really odd.
<EvilIdler> I'm in Breezy, and it just works.
<EvilIdler> DVDs, too
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: ok, mplayer plays it
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: Then it's an issue with Xine and Kaffeine, possibly the same library
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: Dapper or Breezy?
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: Breezy
<dracflamloc> i have a synaptics touchpad, is ther a way to change th tap sensitivity and such?
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: I haven't installed anything beyond w32codecs and libxvidcore4, and I just did a reinstall an hour ago
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: thanks for your help
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: If you can call it help ;)
<MasterEvilAce> dracflamloc: yup let me see what i have installed on mine real quick
<joshuafr> :-) my daughter will be happy to see her movies
<EvilIdler> Good :)
<EvilIdler> joshuafr: You should try VLC, too. It's probably got a better interface than MPlayer
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: I'm going to try
<joshuafr> EvilIdler: bye and thanks again
<KDEfanboy> speaking of vlc... anyone happen to know why 0.8.5 isn't in the universe repository hmm or maybe i don't have my universe repo set up right..
<EvilIdler> No prob
<EvilIdler> KDEfanboy: No idea why, and it's 0.8.4 in Breezy right now
<dracflamloc> MasterEvilAce, any luck>
<dracflamloc> ?
<MasterEvilAce> dracflamloc: adept decided to start updating a bunch of stuff.. it's almost done then i can check
<dracflamloc> lol ok
<MasterEvilAce> oh no deja vu
<Dr_Willis> its deja vu all over again!
<MasterEvilAce> dracflamloc: Okay, I have ksynaptics and xserver-xorg-input-synaptics  installed. ksynaptics is the GUI part
<MasterEvilAce> or something like that
<r0xz> anyone knows what a movie with a *.ts extension is?
<GazzaK> how stable is the live cd?  ie if I boot from it, can I stay logged in and running erm, like for a few days?
<dracflamloc> alright thanks MasterEvilAce
<r0xz> my sister is hammering me to get an awnser ;(
<MasterEvilAce> GazzaK: on my computer, the live cd was slowwwwww to do anything
<MasterEvilAce> i'd imagine the live CD is just as stable as an install
<GazzaK> it is slow, but i've got to use it this way, as the work laptop is being given to another user, so I had to reinstall windows
<GazzaK> how do I disable all power management and screensaver options?
<MasterEvilAce> if it's the same as an install go to system settings, desktop, screensaver    for power management there's a laptops & power in my system settings
<MasterEvilAce> I have a WINE install that froze up.. how do i terminate it
<chavo> MasterEvilAce, killall wine
<GazzaK> thanks MasterEvilAce :)
<MasterEvilAce> chavo: no process killed
<chavo> MasterEvilAce, try killall wine<TAB> it's wineserver or something like that
<MasterEvilAce> chavo: thanks, that worked
<ghb> Adept crashed and now I can't get out of read-only mode. Doesn't matter if I reboot the computer. =(
<eddy_o> hey guys
<eddy_o> im having trouble installing kubuntu...
<dracflamloc> the problem would be...
<eddy_o> it says installation step failed when it tries to install the base system thing
<eddy_o> u know, after the partition bit
<dracflamloc> installing dapper?
<eddy_o> erm
<dracflamloc> which version of kubuntu
<eddy_o> breezy
<drgonzo> hey fellas
<MasterEvilAce> did the burn go ok? i thinkthe live cd has a check media option when you put it in
<drgonzo> how come there is no video preview support in kubuntu kde ?
<eddy_o> i checked integrity of the cd
<drgonzo> for konqueor that is
<eddy_o> if thats what u mean
<MasterEvilAce> ya, and it was ok?
<eddy_o> im not doing the live one, the install one
<eddy_o> well apparently one file was corrupted..
<dracflamloc> is there a kde equivalent of gksudo?
<h3sp4wn> kdesu
<dracflamloc> eddy_o, well that file is probably where it crashes
<eddy_o> it crashes straight off though
<eddy_o> without even starting
<drgonzo> or am I missing something?
<drgonzo> Because I can't see any video previews in view -> previews
<eddy_o> kubuntu installs onto ntfs right?
<MasterEvilAce> linux can't write to ntfs
<eddy_o> oh shit
<eddy_o> thgats my prblem then
<eddy_o> what system do i wana use?
<HymnToLife> ext is the defaul Linux filesystem
<eddy_o> that the best?
<HymnToLife> It's good enough for pretty much everyone
<Skrot> Unless you've got some unusual requirements for your filesystem, go with ext3
<EvilIdler> JFS and XFS are other good choices.
<eddy_o> such as what requirements?
<ghb> eddy_o: For one, being able to kill an invisible process that's blocking the package database...
<eddy_o> also.. i have a partition with loads of media i wana keep... thats in ntfs
<eddy_o> so i should go with ext3?
<drgonzo> am I missing a package?
<h3sp4wn> Its better after unclean shutdown ext3
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: Google for a test of Linux journalling filesystems to see if you actually need anything more
<eddy_o> ok ta :)
<EvilIdler> I use ext3 for my root and JFS for the rest
<Shuriken> eddy_o: ext3 is much better than ntfs
<h3sp4wn> I use ext3 for everything appart from /var on my webcache which runs reiserfs (because it was significantly faster)
<eddy_o> yay its intalling now :)
<eddy_o> i know its better..
<EvilIdler> Reiser is great for lots of small files
<eddy_o> but will linux be able to reead my ntfs partition?
<EvilIdler> Ext3 is Ext2 with journalling tacked on
<Shuriken> eddy_o: yes, but read only
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> yes, but not write
<EvilIdler> XFS and JFS was designed to be journalling from the start
<eddy_o> cool
<eddy_o> thats ok
<h3sp4wn> XFS is good on IRIX never used it on linux because of horror stories
<EvilIdler> NTFS support in Linux is enough to help you off the habit :)
<eddy_o> il probs end up sending all the files to the other pc back home then rewriting the partition
<eddy_o> as ext3
<eddy_o> :)
<MasterEvilAce> i let kubuntu format my stuff itself.. clean format.. what filesystem did it probably use?
<klerfayt> MasterEvilAce: ext3
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: You can see that in your fstab
<MasterEvilAce> cool
<paolo_> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey pau
<Hobbsee> paolo_:
<MasterEvilAce> it's just a jump to the left
* Hobbsee cant spell todya
<EvilIdler> Do the time-warp?
<MasterEvilAce> LOL yes
<eddy_o> erm
<eddy_o> which kernel do i want to install?
* Hobbsee is awake but cant spell.  this is the opposite to me in the early mornings, where i'm not awake, but can spell  :P
<MasterEvilAce> Also, why in the world did kubuntu setup three partitions? Partition 1: 29.1GB  partition 2: 1kb   partition 3: 729.5 (SWAP).   what's the deal with the 1KB?
<Hobbsee> eddy_o: type /sysinfo
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: because it likes doing that way - something with the way it all gets mounted :P
<eddy_o> why hobbsee?
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: Depends on your CPU. i686 for P4, K7 for regular AMD
<eddy_o> i have an amd64
<Shuriken> the second one it's not realy a partition
<MasterEvilAce> is it possible to use that 1KB? perhaps it hides a 1KB text file easter egg? ASCII art even? i wonder what it hides there
<Hobbsee> eddy_o: what EvilIdler said, and /sysinfo well tell us, if you dont know :P
<eddy_o> ot says amd64 thingy, then something with image in it
<Shuriken> in fact there is only 2 partitions
<MasterEvilAce> oh
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: k7 most likely, then. Not SMP, not 64-bit (it's still only for the brave)
<ghb> They say that the safest computer is the one not connected to any network. That's why I recommend D-Link Wireless access point...
<Hobbsee> eddy_o: k7, yeah
<MasterEvilAce> lol ghb.. i've heard that before somewhere
<ghb> MasterEvilAce: Try bash.org
<MasterEvilAce> yeah that sounds right
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: 3Com homepage?
* Hobbsee likes bash.org
<EvilIdler> Hours of fun :)
<MasterEvilAce> yeah it is
<MasterEvilAce> doesn't get updated often enough though
<MasterEvilAce> it's sad
<ghb> MasterEvilAce: Seriously, Linux and D-Link APs are NOT a good combination. Hell doesn't even work with Windows! What do you need to do to make it work?? Replace the damn thing??
<eddy_o> erm....
<h3sp4wn> ghb: Depends on what model - install linux on it ?
<eddy_o> i thought linux was ok with 64 bit?
<MasterEvilAce> LOL BASH -- <Sede> I usually got to be the car, because otherwise I'd pick the Scottish-Terrier-riding-a-wheelbarrow-wearing-a-tophat piece, which didn't leave anyone else many options.
<ghb> h3sp4wn: Install Linux on a D-Link box?? Madness.
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: It is, but are you ready for it? Getting Flashg working in your browser is a pain, some programs are simply not available
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: I had absolutely no luck even while running 32-bit versions of browsers. No plugins worked *at all*.
<ghb> h3sp4wn: Okay, if you wrap the D-Link shell around a linux computer, then it might work...
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: You also completely lose the ability to use w32codecs to play various media formats. You've got basic Xvid, and that's not really enough anymore.
<ghb> Tonight I recommend everyone around the world to be outside at midnight +1:00 CET. Look out for a white stripe on the sky. If you see it, you'll know that's my D-Link AP taking a joy ride to the moon...
<eddy_o> crap...
<eddy_o> i kinda downlaoded the 64 version...
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: So install a 32-bit kernel and 32-bit OS :)
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: Poopy :(
<blackflag> can someone tell me how I should copy multiple files?
<eddy_o> sigh...
<eddy_o> il have to download a new one...
<blackflag> I do "cp path/pri.* /path/pri.*
<Shuriken> 64 bits version is still ready for the desktop
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: I have a few commercial Linux games, and apart from UT2004 64-bit version, they were unstable
<blackflag> but it tells me the target directory dopesnt exists
<blackflag> but its still there
<Shuriken> but there is to much problems for non-supported applications :/
<blackflag> what Im doing wrong?
<eddy_o> mm
* EvilIdler recommends 64-bit for servers if it's AMD on S939 (for memory bandwidth)
<blackflag> can someon help?
<eddy_o> so i gotta download the 32 bit one..
<h3sp4wn> ghb: If its based on ar7 there is a semi working port of linux for it - Try using better antenna's first - upgrade the firmware - which model is it ?
<eddy_o> can anyone link me?
<Shuriken> sure, wait 2s
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: Did you get that 64-bit edition off a local university? If so, you should find other ISOs around the same directories
<Shuriken> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<wimpies> I have upgraded to dapper and need to compile my ATI fglrx drivers for the new kernel.
<wimpies> Therefor I need something in /usr/src/linux ... which package should I install for dapper ?
<h3sp4wn> wimpies: The ones in the repo are the latest ones
<wimpies> Ah, dapper contains the fglrx drivers ?
<dracflamloc> howdy. whats the package for sun java?
<eddy_o> evil i downloaded i
<eddy_o> t
<h3sp4wn> wimpies: you need to install linux-modules-restricted and xserver-fglrx
<eddy_o> do i want dapper hoary or breezy?
<wimpies> could not find package ? need an entry in sources.list ?
<MasterEvilAce> eddy_o: get all three! TRIBOOT OMG
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: Breezy
<eddy_o> ok
<eddy_o> lmfao
<eddy_o> hahah
<eddy_o> x86?
<MasterEvilAce> it would be an awesome use of resources as all of them could use the same swap partition
<EvilIdler> Hoary is the previous one, Dapper is the soon to be released update, but there are problems
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: x86 indeed
<h3sp4wn> It is possible to use a 32bit userland with a 64bit kernel
<eddy_o> errr
<eddy_o> haha
<eddy_o> x86 is the 32 bit version right?
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: Sorta, but it's a bit wonky
<EvilIdler> eddy_o: Yep
<eddy_o> k
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: When I tried it, 32-bit libraries were there for backwards compatibility, but there's a way to run a chroot jail of some sort
<HymnToLife> !chroot
<ubotu> [chroot]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<HymnToLife> but's it's much hassle
<EvilIdler> Enormous hassle.
<EvilIdler> If my preferred software doesn't work, it's not much good :/
<wimpies> h3sp4wn : linux-restricted-modules is installed and contains fglrx but
<wimpies> I ran xinit and x is unable to find the fglrx module
<HymnToLife> wimpies> did you modprobe it ?
<h3sp4wn> wimpies: have you installed xserver-fglrx also ?
<wimpies> hymntolife : should that happen automatically (It did in breezy)
<HymnToLife> don't know, it was just a guess
<EvilIdler> You may need to run modconf and look for the driver once, then it remembers it on future reboots
<HymnToLife> but dapper discussions are on#ubuntu+1
<glick> excuse me how can i play .ram files?
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<glick> realplayers says that file type is not longer supported
<wimpies> h3sp4wn : Ah it was xorg-driver-fglrx
<glick> helix cant play it
<glick> nor anything else
<HymnToLife> glick> realplayer is available for linux, see !plf
<wimpies> Much better !!
<glick> realplayer says that file type is no longer supported
<h3sp4wn> wimpies: That would be it (check fglrx is at the bottom of /etc/modules)
<HymnToLife> that's bad
<HymnToLife> maybe !w32codecs
<MasterEvilAce> I wouldn't touch realplayer with a really really long stick
<EvilIdler> .ram is just a file containg a URL, isn't it?
<wimpies> glick : tried mplayer ? I never use realplayer
<h3sp4wn> I think the actual file is .ra the helix player is fully opensource
<glick> it says the context your are trying to play is using an obsolete file type
<glick> and is no longer supported
<EvilIdler> Yay proprietary media formats!
<glick> so wtf?
<glick> i cant listen to them?
<wimpies> glick : who is 'it'
<glick> wimpies: realplay
<glick> for linux
<wimpies> glick : use mplayer ... It works much better
<wimpies> or kmplayer or gmplayer ...
<wimpies> I need to change my screen resolution
<wimpies> in X
<wimpies> I remember some menu somewhere ... anybody ?
<glick> nay doesnt work in mplayer either
<wimpies> What does mplayer say ... Does it recoginize the file format or perhaps it is missing codecs ?
<v3ctor> if it doesn't play in mplayer it is not worth listening to
<wangweilin> @wimpies I think now you have to go to systemsettings x screen something
<v3ctor> </troll>
<glick> im trying to listen to the audio files here
<glick> http://www.landoverbaptist.org/60second/
<wimpies> Hold on glick ... will try
<wimpies> audio ?
<glick> yeah
<wimpies> I tried 'paster deacon fred' and it works.  Just save the 'ram' file to desktop and click on it.
<wimpies> Then kmplayer starts up and I hear sond
<wimpies> sound
<wimpies> wangweilin : yes I found it but It seems the 'display' module is not installed ... (all others for perpherals seem to work)
<v3ctor> glick: they play in amarok
<glick> v3ctor: in amork it says error gstreamer could not determine type of stream
<glick> wimpies: gmplayer doesnt play it for me
<wimpies> Then you are missing codecs
<glick> and when i just click on it kaffeiene tries to open nit
<leafw> anyone having a hell of a time with gtk-2.0 in kubuntu 6.06 beta ?
<leafw> firefox crashes, java apps run really bad., inkscape doesn't paint properly ..
<glick> what codecs do i need?
<wangweilin> thats because there is no gstreamer package for amarok anymore
<goldenear> at least.... not yet :)
<nick_> My kubuntu fails to start with the newest kernel
<wangweilin> you need gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg und gstreamer0.10-esd I think than it works
<nick_> Everything loads fine, but instead of getting the nvidia splash as I usually do, I get the kubuntu boot screen back.  It says loading local boot scripts /etc/rc.local but then won't go any further
<glick> wangweilin: nah i have the latest version of those already installed
<wangweilin> I had the same problem but I just reinstalled kubuntu ... sry I cannot help you
<MasterEvilAce> nick_: i had the same thing happen. I tried recovery mode (hit esc at grub).. then when it loaded that, i typed startx and it gave me an error
<MasterEvilAce> and he's gone
<wangweilin> glick http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181248 try this it worked for me
<wangweilin> and is very simple to use
<antx> how can I set a network interface as default? I go to Systemsettings -> Network Settings, hit the "Administrator Mode"-button, enter my password, click on the interface I want and hit the "enable interface"-button. So far it works and I have network access, but after a reboot its all back to what it was before. With every reboot I have to do this again. How can I save the settings?
<Hobbsee> antx: add a line saying "auto (interface)" into /etc/network/interfaces
<wimpies> Hmm ... when I boot and kdm starts up the display resolution is OK
<wimpies> when I log in as my user then the display resolution is 640x480 ... which could have been saved
<wimpies> when the fglrx module was not yet properly installed.
<wimpies> How can I get rid of that setting ?
<h3sp4wn> wimpies: Got to system settings -> display -> Administrator mode and set it there
<h3sp4wn> wimpies: Because it is fine for upto and including kdm I think the x server is configured properly
<antx> okay, but I cant save the file and have now idea how to edit it from within a console so that I can use sudo...
<MasterEvilAce> antx: i use sudo nano whatever.conf    to edit files
<antx> oh, okay, it seems the "desktop"- idea of (k)ubuntu is really just an idea... at the end one still has to do everything in a console... :-(
<h3sp4wn> antx: you can use kdesu kate /path/to/file (from run)
<MasterEvilAce> console isn't so bad
<MasterEvilAce> i hated it at first
<dereks> antx: so don't use it
<MasterEvilAce> now it's just normal
<dereks> desktop means desktop machine as opposed to server, not desktop as opposed to console
<MasterEvilAce> Ok. Kubuntu is pissing me off
<dereks> MasterEvilAce: why
<MasterEvilAce> everytime I restart, something else disappears, is deleted, or gets lost
<dereks> heh
<Infecto> ello
<antx> yes, but what is then gnome and kde all about? however, at the end its just me...
<MasterEvilAce> This time wine files are missing
<Infecto> is some thing messed up witch klaptop and performance profile ?
<dereks> antx: they are about creating a gui
<Infecto> 2.6.15-23-686  on thos kernel
<Infecto> ?
<dereks> antx: if you ahve problems with their functionality, patches are very welcome
<MasterEvilAce> KDE is purdyness and gnome is basically like functionality over anything
<r0xz> MasterEvilAce: don't do that...
<MasterEvilAce> r0xz: personal opinion :D
<MasterEvilAce> cough based on facts cough oh sickness cough
<wimpies> I had a dual display set up and it seems that the screen shown on display 0 is the settings for display 1
<antx> I m no programmer, I just thought by know linux would be an alternative to windows. It sure is in many parts, but apparently its not yet for my purposes...
<dereks> antx: it is a great alternative to windows, i don't see a reason why it isn't, unless you need programs that aren't supported (where there are no alternatives)
<MasterEvilAce> antx: it takes some getting used to. and it's always improving
<goldenear> <h3sp4wn> antx: you can use kdesu kate /path/to/file (from run) <-- may be a new icon with "Edit as superuser" in the K menu should be included by default
<dereks> antx: i use windows for work, and i go into the command prompt a lot
<dereks> i havne't found an operating system that DOESN"T need some sort of CLI
<dereks> and in addition, it would take you 30 seconds to write an "open as superuser" bash script
<MasterEvilAce> antx: I originally tried linux a few years ago. I hated it. most programs had really bad interfaces, and it seemed like a mess. It's cleaned up a LOT now, it looks beautiful to me, and it doesn't have the problems i had long ago. it's different, in a cool way
<Bazzi> MasterEvilAce: the last bad interfaces will hopefully be gone in KDE4 :/
<MasterEvilAce> I actually like it more than windows, now.. I can't officially get rid of windows though because i play a lot of games--something all devs don't entirely support
<antx> at the end linux might be able to do everything that windows can, but just not so easily...
<HymnToLife> dereks> mont Windows users don't need the CLI at all
<goldenear> dereks: windows doesn't need CLI never
<HymnToLife> most*
* RadiantFire can't wait for KDE 4
<MasterEvilAce> CLI?
<RadiantFire> goldenear: ever hear of .bat files? they are basically shell scrips
<HymnToLife> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<r0xz> i have a serious noob question that i wanted to know for years now ;p
<MasterEvilAce> oh ok
<dereks> whether people realize it or not, they do
<dereks> thether it is a bat file, or something similar
<r0xz> sometimes i see people selecting text backwards with the keyboard, how do they do that?
<h3sp4wn> The last time I had to do anything with windows (migrating a virtual server from nt4 to windows 2000) I used cygwin and perl for everything so that junk like restarting iis could be done over ssh
<MasterEvilAce> I use command prompt a bit in windows. namely tracert, ipconfig, ping, etc.  and I use start-> run constantly. I actually sorta hate start menus.
<Hobbsee> r0xz: ctrl+shift+left arrow?
<MasterEvilAce> r0xz: shift arrowkeys?
<goldenear> RadiantFire: .bat files can be launched (and edited) from the gui, they don't need CLI
<dereks> antx: while maybe you feel kde or gnome *should* have an open as superuser in the file dialog, there is a reason why neither do
<RadiantFire> goldenear: I can edit .sh files from a GUI and launche them from an interface, that doesn't change the fact they execute cli commands
<dereks> goldenear: but .bat files essentiall are a cli
<dereks> RadiantFire: well, in that case you NEVER need to use the cli in linux either, just create a bash script to open each file
<MasterEvilAce> CLI is good to know how to use period. allows you to fix your own computer when windows (or any OS) messes up
<dereks> or do whatever
<mhterres> hello people
<MasterEvilAce> hey
<antx> yes, its more save and all that... but now that I just had a look at that interfaces file and find my router password there in plaintext, I wonder how save all that is in the end...
<antx> just an exsample
<MasterEvilAce> one thing I hate in linux currently.. when a program crashes.. no error message whatsoever that I can see. Just "oops" basically. or if a program doesn't start due to an error, i get nothing. I have to open console and try to launch the program there, and THEN it'll give me an error
<h3sp4wn> antx: use wpa_passphrase
<r0xz> Hobbsee, MasterEvilAce, yeah that's it, i feel such a noob now
<dereks> antx: well, its similar in windows, you need to encrypt things you want safe
<r0xz> thanks
<goldenear> <dereks> goldenear: but .bat files essentiall are a cli <-- of course, but the user will only have to learn CLI commands to edit a .bat file...
<dereks> goldenear: so in the same respect, then there is NEVER a need to use the CLI in linux either
<dereks> if you just edit bash files
<goldenear> For most users, kate will always be more user friendly than vi
<dereks> goldenear: i am not denying that, but people can't do away with the cli on an os
<dereks> they need to learn it
<Hobbsee> goldenear: then again, nano's not too bad
<MasterEvilAce> nano rocks
<antx> I just think that all the effort the KDE people are doing is in vain for the big mass as long as one has to work with a console...
<goldenear> I used to works with cli when administrating a server :)
<h3sp4wn> goldenear: Unless they read UNIX in a nutshell before they start trying to use a UNIX os (as I did) - why are people so adverse to learning anything
<dereks> antx: its the same with windows
<HymnToLife> +1 h3sp4wn
<antx> what is the point of the networksetting dialog if the settings are gone after reboot?
<dereks> antx: i have a feeling thats something YOU are doing wrong
<HymnToLife> pisses me off when some dude is here telling "it's my first time using linuxe"
<RadiantFire> antx, it depends which network setting dialog you use
<dereks> cuz i never have that problem
<MasterEvilAce> I think what antx is talking about is editing settings. A lot of programs in linux don't have GUIs for it. In windows, practically everything has a settings window
<visik7> I had Xft fonts in breezy where are they in dapper ?
<antx> in windows there are other problems... but sure not those
<HymnToLife> I'm like "wtf are you doing her e? Go read some docs !"
<goldenear> h3sp4wn: because of windows : people are used to work with a GUI and then think CLI is only for geeks
<RadiantFire> i dunno, I seldom have to use the CLI anymore
<goldenear> CLI is very nice for system administration IMHO
<dereks> antx: complaining that linux is too hard to use and a waste won't solve your problems, why not just state your problems then we can tell you what *YOU* are doing wrong
<goldenear> but it's useless for the basic user
<dereks> goldenear: i am not an admin, i am on the cli right now :)
<KDEfanboy> MasterEvilAce: if it was in X, the error messages are probably found in ~/.xsession-errors. KDE apps will give a GUI stacktrace though, and for example, amaroK will actually launch a new email message with the stacktrace ready to send to the developers when it crashes
<antx> RadiantFire: okay, I of course use the one I find first... and I would not even expect there to be another one...
<HymnToLife> goldenear> basic users can do their stuff more efficiently from CLI
<goldenear> dereks: do to what exactly ?
<HymnToLife> i.e. copying files and such things
<dereks> well, email, im, chat, etc
<RadiantFire> antx: did you use the one in system settings?
<eddy_o> erm
<dereks> antx: stop complaining and describe your problem
<RadiantFire> antx: you have to select "start at boot" for the interface to come back up
<eddy_o> should the main 1st drive with the system files on be the root / drive?
<h3sp4wn> I think most cli stuff works better (wpa_supplicant from cli not constantly polling the network like that networkmanager junk does for example)
<goldenear> dereks: so you're not a basic user... I meann to do all this stuffs from gui you need some computer skill
<dereks> goldenear: oh yes, but on windows i still need the cli
<MasterEvilAce> KDEfanboy: yeah, I understand. amaroK was one i was thinking of. the dialog that appears is just basically "oops" sure, you CAN find out what happened, but it would be nice to just know right then in the crash.  The other part is, say the sources.list for Adept is messed up.. if you try to open adept, nothing. no error. but if you use apt-get in console, it'll tell you the error
<dereks> and i don't do anything big on windows
<dereks> outside of VS2005
<RadiantFire> MasterEvilAce: what would be nice is a "cannot execute program dialog" like the one gnome spews when it can't launch something
<antx> dereks: well, as I said: at the end its just me... Linux is just not there yet where I would like it to be...
<dereks> antx: so then either help contribute (so your complaints mean something) or swtich to another os that is "there"
<MasterEvilAce> RadiantFire: Don't know much about gnome. I used it only the first time I installed linux.. after I got KDE, it was over. gg gnome :P but any sort of detail info is good to have
<antx> contributing isnt that easy when you are not a programmer...
<MasterEvilAce> ywah, but with opensource you can basically go to a forum and tell people what you're wanting fixed
<MasterEvilAce> and someone can do it
<KDEfanboy> MasterEvilAce: yep, I noticed that adept does do that in its present state (at least the one that was there before the last upgrade). that's true. there, you're talking about runtime problems, though, not crashing. well, when a program crashes, it's basically because it's trying to access or run code in invalid memory spaces, so for an ordinary user, "oops" is about the best you can do because it's not understandable. in windows, i
<KDEfanboy>  that's the best you can do
<dereks> antx: thats not true, there are tons of tasks, what do you do for a living
<MasterEvilAce> KDEfanboy: Ah, very true
<antx> a while ago I had a problem with Klaptop, I checked the docs and found that it was totaly outdated and did not fit the program anymore. I posted a bugreport and offered my help with the docs, but that was it since then...
<antx> Im an artist...
<dereks> antx: they need LOTS of artists
<Hobbsee> antx: grab kpowersave instead :P
<Hobbsee> ah yes, see #ubuntu-art for artists, i think
<dereks> antx: http://kde.org/support/#Contributing
<RadiantFire> antx: http://appeal.kde.org/wiki/Oxygen
<_andy> hello
<_andy> how can i get me mp3's till play?
<aseigo> antx: if you are still interested in writing docu, email kde-docs-en@kde.org =)
<dereks> antx: they need people in documentation AND art
<aseigo> antx: they'll point you in the right direction
<aseigo> antx: and yes, artists are always in demand =)
<antx> hold on... I have to write things down...
<KDEfanboy> _andy: which players have you tried?
<_andy> im new till this
<_andy> none
<_andy> lol
<MasterEvilAce> _andy: you want to be able to play mp3s?
<RadiantFire> try clicking on your mp3 files and seeing what happens then
<_andy> yes
<_andy> ok
<_andy> i'll try now
<_andy> brb
<KDEfanboy> oh, to be a newb. those were the days
<eddy_o> no they werent
<KDEfanboy> :)
<_andy> i have till restart its not letting me into my usb hard drive lol
<_andy> brb
<mensur> does anyone know if there is some nice looking app installer which can be used ??
<jjesse> mensur: are you running dapper or breezy?
<MasterEvilAce> damn. wine is saying "could not load c:\\windows\\system32\\install.exe" : module not found"
<mensur> jjesse: dapper... and i want to distribute one software with it
<jjesse> mensur: hmm don't know was thrown off track by your question to be honest, i thought you were asking about installing software not distrubting softawr
<h3sp4wn> Anyone running ubuntu on an xbox ?
<mensur> hehe thanx anyway
<MasterEvilAce> lmao
<HymnToLife> h3sp4wn> !anyone :p
<antx> here is another question: I once hit "lock session" by accident and got a loginscreen after that. put it just would not acept my password. And I really tried a lot... how come? it is my user password that it wants or not?
<MasterEvilAce> yeah, user pass
<visik7> kubuntu dapper fonts are tfu
<visik7> any way to fix it ?
<KDEfanboy> mensur: maybe this is good http://www.happypenguin.org/show?BitRock%20InstallBuilder
<eosyn> heh I accidentally hit lock session last night
<eosyn> it didnt lock anything, it just logged me out.. cute
<antx> hmm... strange... I could make a new session with my password but the old one was just locked...
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: Are you ? Its easy enough to get debian on it and its x86 based so I don't see why it shouldn't be relatively easy
<HymnToLife> nope I'm not, I don't have a xbox
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: I don't but am thinking that they may be quite a bit quieter than my current server
<mensur> KDEfanboy: yes but i have heard that some of bitrock apps are containing spyware
<KDEfanboy> oh
<mensur> hehe
<eddy_o> oh la la
<yogi> Can someone tell me which pkg it is that auto-umounts a cdr drive when the eject button is pushed?  Breeay did it automagically, Dapper doesn't.
<jjesse> yogi: it works for me correctly on dapper
<KDEfanboy> i hope _andy didn't lose hope :(
<MasterEvilAce> :(
<yogi> jjesse:Hm.  Wonder why it's busted on my up-to-date system, then...?
<yogi> jjessee:Been busted ever since the upgrade from Breezy to Dapper via FTP.
<jjesse> yogi: don't know,sorry
<yogi> jjesse:Right-o.  That was more-or-less rhetorical. :-)  Thanks.
<wimpies> I still am not able to set my user session to the proper resolution.
<wimpies> When KDM shows, the resolution is fine but when I log in then it seems that the
<wimpies> settings for screen1 (I had / have a dual head setting) are selected
<klerfayt> wimpies: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eddy_o> right
<eddy_o> huys
<eddy_o> guys even
<MasterEvilAce> hi
<eddy_o> how do u set up a vpn on a freshly intalled kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !vpn
<ubotu> hmm... vpn is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<eddy_o> do u need the network drivers for ur mobo or what?
<MasterEvilAce> are there any Linux emulators?
<MasterEvilAce> NES/SNES etc
<eddy_o> thats useless
<MasterEvilAce> :(
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> why ?
<eddy_o> no idea how that helps lol
<HymnToLife> wait for someone else then, or maybe ask in #ubuntu
<r0xz> is the beta2 download the RC?
<vinboy> no
* HymnToLife wonders what the third one answers
<r0xz> cool, something to wait for then
<eddy_o> uhh im stuck again :(
<MasterEvilAce> where
<eddy_o> asrock doesnt do any drivers for linux...
<eddy_o> i have an asrock mobo
<eddy_o> :/
<MasterEvilAce> there needs to be more programs out there that move animated characters around your desktop
<eddy_o> ...
<eddy_o> how do i get the drivers in on linux?
<klerfayt> MasterEvilAce: there are
<wimpies> klerfayt : nope ... that does not help ... it still uses 640x480 after I login (which corresponds to screen1 settings)
<klerfayt> wimpies: menu>system settings
<eddy_o> help meeeee :'(
<klerfayt> wimpies: menu>system settings>display
<XVampireX> eddy_o: What drivers?
<wimpies> Strangely enough, in system settings the display configuration does not work (it does not show anything)
<wimpies> On my laptop it does so I presume I am missing some module or something but which ?
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: nes/snes use zsnes
<XVampireX> eddy_o: What drivers?
<h3sp4wn> MasterEvilAce: You are probably better off building the pre release 1.43 versions from source (They run alot lot faster / better)
<MasterEvilAce> it's a shame the noob windows stuff carried over to linux. i click X on a program, it tells me it's in system tray. you close from system tray and the program asks if you meant to close it.. ugh
<MasterEvilAce> h3sp4wn, XVampireX: thanks
<eddy_o> nm vampire:)
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: I didn't notice it but yeah, actually, sometimes it's a good thing to get confirmation, it's not Kubuntu/KDE's fault, it's programmers "fault", but it's easier for people who didn't intentionally click on it, some people have reflexes to do it
<XVampireX> eddy_o: that gaming vpn thingy, just do it, it should work.
<dracflamloc> hey. i dunno what happened. i restarted my computer, and now after i click login, the screen goes blank for a second then the login screen pops up again
<XVampireX> What did you do before it?
<dracflamloc> nothing that i can think of
<dracflamloc> it was just sitting there
<XVampireX> Does it bother you? Is it really a problem?
<XVampireX> Ah, wait
<dracflamloc> i mean it cant start kde
<XVampireX> nevermind, I'm kinda dizzy, didn't sleep for a while
<MasterEvilAce> anyone know if there's a way to stream music from a network drive (using Samba) through amaroK?
<MasterEvilAce> plugin or somethin'
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: Maybe :P
<XVampireX> dracflamloc: Did you update recently?
<dracflamloc> mm. no
<XVampireX> You dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu?
<dracflamloc> nah, just kubuntu
<dracflamloc> no dual boot
<XVampireX> KDM might have failed loading something
<XVampireX> Did you try getting into the safe thingy?
<dracflamloc> yea failsafe seems to work
<dracflamloc> just opens a konsole window
<dracflamloc> no border
<XVampireX> Oh
<XVampireX> Yeah, KDM failed to load something
<dracflamloc> is there a kde log?
<XVampireX> You'll need to ask someone else :P
<XVampireX> I'm not that advanced but I know a little bit what might be going on
<KDEfanboy> MasterEvilAce: what does playing through the kioslave do?
<XVampireX> Log? There might be, try to see what fails to load during startup
<MasterEvilAce> KDEfanboy: No idea what that means
<dracflamloc> hrm
<_usuario> HOLA!
<dracflamloc> only thing i see in kdm.log is some errors regarding synaptics touchpad
<KDEfanboy> dracflamloc: maybe you are looking for ~/.xsession-errors, where X stdout goes
<XVampireX> not related to synaptic
<_usuario> que hay?
<_usuario> sale, que esten bien!
<XVampireX> lol
<KDEfanboy> MasterEvilAce: using the smb:// kioslave. if it plays ok, you might be able to build a playlist and point files to it
<dracflamloc> KDEfanboy, x is fine i think since the kdm shows up ok
<dracflamloc> nothing in .xsession-erros
<ll_one> hello :)
<ll_one> I'm trying to enable direct rendering on my apple laptop (ATI), does anyone here know know where to look for help?
<jarlath> Can anybody tell me how to restart my network when my wifi connection is lost? I've tried the script in the init.d folder 'networking restart', but it doesnt change things. At present, only rebooting reconnects me to the network.
<dracflamloc> =(
<ll_one> jarlath: do you use dhcp? Then you prob have to restart the dhcp daemon
<jarlath> ll_one, I have also tried 'dhclient wlan0'. but it never establishes a connection.
<KDEfanboy> dracflamloc: completely empty?? there should be a lot output from various kde startup apps.. you can check /var/log/kdm.log* .. then try starting kde manually without kdm from a login console
<Sweet_kate> hello everybody
<jarlath> Maybe its not the same thing though. I will try killing theh daemon too.
<KDEfanboy> hey kate
<dracflamloc> KDEfanboy, kdm.log has alot of stuff. only errors i see are regarding synaptics touchpad
<Sweet_kate> if i right-click on desktop it  does not appear the menu that once appeared!! hopw can i restore it??
<KDEfanboy> dracflamloc: hmm next is to then stop kdm and use startx from a login console and see the output directly
<eddy_o> whats the root password?
<XVampireX> just use sudo
<eddy_o> sudo?
<MasterEvilAce> eddy_o: first rule of sudo, don't talk about sudo
<eddy_o> ...
<eddy_o> ?
<KDEfanboy> rofl
<eddy_o> anyway
<hastesaver> !tell eddy_o about root
<eddy_o> whats the root pw? :p
<MasterEvilAce> eddy_o: that's a security risk, we can't!
<MasterEvilAce> don't give out your root password!
<klerfayt> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<eddy_o> ty :)
<MasterEvilAce> aw, we could have had him confused all day
<MasterEvilAce> stupid ubotu bot
<nixternal> lol
<eddy_o> :p
<eddy_o> bitch :p
<MasterEvilAce> :)
<eddy_o> well
<eddy_o> apparently to set up my vpn i have to do this
<eddy_o> To configure or create a VPN connection you need to run the PPTP client as root,
<eddy_o> # pptpconfig.php
<eddy_o> how do i do that then?
<KDEfanboy> MasterEvilAce: did smb:// work for amaroK streaming by chance?
<MasterEvilAce> KDEfanboy: ? best i could figure was i went to the share folder itself and did an open with amaroK. it opens then closes amarok
<MasterEvilAce> KDEfanboy: i read though to mount the drive to a folder and it'll work, so i'm doing that now
<hastesaver> eddy_o, read the RootSudo page. In short, "running something as root" ~ "running it with sudo".
<KDEfanboy> MasterEvilAce: ah
<macd> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/737380   < Does anyone see why DRI wouldnt be working? It appears to be loaded and finds dev/dri
<eddy_o> its all gibberish
<eddy_o> i cant understand it :'(
<MasterEvilAce> that's cause it's the european alphabet
<XVampireX> Woot
<eddy_o> :s
<eddy_o> erm
<dracflamloc> ok i got it
<eddy_o> http://linux.ncl.ac.uk/vpn/
<dracflamloc> somehow
<dracflamloc> =P
<KDEfanboy> yay!
<eddy_o> can someone show me how i am to do this
<XVampireX> You can become root through running the command: sudo su
<eddy_o> step by step?
<eddy_o> :/
<eddy_o> wheres the command line?
<zambba> Open Konsole
<HymnToLife> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<h3sp4wn> eddy_o: If you need to be root you can just press session new root shell from konsole
<aitor> hi
<aitor> would you recommend me to upgrade from breezy to dapper or to wait the remaining 2 weeks?
<eddy_o> ohhh
<antx> well 2 weeks, I think you can survive this...
<eddy_o> erm
<eddy_o> it sayd command not found
<eddy_o> *said
<pipe> Kubuntu spanish????
<hastesaver> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pipe> ok
<KDEfanboy> hehe, nice
<XVampireX> WOW! Piracy law enforced in europe I hear, that's good for the Free Software world!
<klerfayt> XVampireX: piracy law?
<XVampireX> anti-piracy
<OdyX> XVampireX: URL ?
<XVampireX> no URL but a friend of mine told me
<XVampireX> some 10k people arrested
<OdyX> !?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, OdyX
* I_Eat_Plastic checks slashdot.
* OdyX 's checking news.google.com
* hastesaver is waiting for one of them to find it and paste the url :)
<MasterEvilAce> 10,000?
<XVampireX> "btw, there's a new law in europe" "that is kinda freaky" "10000 people were already arrested for that" "yeah there are people that sit and watch u downloading illegal stuff" "then they use your IP to figure out who u are" "and then the police comes and arrests u"
<MasterEvilAce> like a huge piracy ring
<MasterEvilAce> or a bunch of nobodys?
<eddy_o> tarball pptp-1.7.0.tar.gz
<eddy_o> src.rpm pptp-1.7.0-1.src.rpm
<eddy_o> i386.rpm pptp-1.7.0-1.i386.rpm
<eddy_o> x86_64.rpm pptp-1.7.0-1.x86_64.rpm
<eddy_o> which one do i want?
<XVampireX> i386
<XVampireX> but
<eddy_o> i have no idea how to extract this stuff
<XVampireX> What system are you using?
<XVampireX> and
<XVampireX> You don't want either one of them if there is a deb package
<XVampireX> RPM is not for ubuntu/kubuntu
<MasterEvilAce> rpm -ivh blah.rpm
<eddy_o> linux
<eddy_o> kubuntu breezy
<MasterEvilAce> Dapper is a cooler codename than breezy
<XVampireX> Ah, I'd suggest you compile it then
<XVampireX> Get tarball
<hastesaver> eddy_o, check the repos first (apt-cache search pptp)
<XVampireX> Yeah
<I_Eat_Plastic> I'm trying to install kubuntu on my laptop. It's stuck at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.".. Is it actually doing anything? I'm not getting any output. Ubuntu is already installed on it, and installed fine.
<hastesaver> eddy_o, there are at least three packages that might do what you want
<XVampireX> It's there
<XVampireX> I_Eat_Plastic: I've had similar problems, you need to go to grub
<I_Eat_Plastic> XVampireX thanks.
<XVampireX> And use earlier kernel
<XVampireX> Latest kernel seems to be faulty
<XVampireX> I_Eat_Plastic: If you notice during the startup it doesn't mount root file system
<knanand> hi all
<HymnToLife> [19:15]  <XVampireX> I_Eat_Plastic: If you notice during the startup it doesn't mount root file system <= now THAT's an annoying bug
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<MasterEvilAce> yeah that would be
<XVampireX> I_Eat_Plastic: So it is stuck in the place where you said
<knanand> How can i install kdm instead of gdm??
<XVampireX> Here's the article the one who told me about the anti-piracy law
<XVampireX> http://www.e-recht24.de/artikel/urheberrecht/72.html
<XVampireX> use babelfish for translation
<I_Eat_Plastic> XVampireX: Yeah, I'll see about manualy installing it.
<knanand> how to install KDM???
<eddy_o> wha?
<HymnToLife> knanand> youmean KDE ?
<eddy_o> 17:25]  <XVampireX> Ah, I'd suggest you compile it then
<eddy_o> [17:25]  <XVampireX> Get tarball
<eddy_o> [17:25]  <hastesaver> eddy_o, check the repos first (apt-cache search pptp)
<eddy_o> [17:25]  <XVampireX> Yeah
<eddy_o> no idea what u guys r saying
<eddy_o> ok how do u open a tarball on linux?
<hastesaver> eddy_o, type "apt-cache search pptp"
<XVampireX> eddy
<XVampireX> do
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get install pptp
<hastesaver> eddy_o, drop the tarball, untill you're very sure there's no other way :)
<XVampireX> wait
<MasterEvilAce> eddy do jumping jacks
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<knanand> HymnToLife:  i mean K Login manager (wat ever its called)
<XVampireX> knanand: That's KDM, and what is the problem with it?
<HymnToLife> knanand> isn't it enabled by defaut if you run KDE ?
<XVampireX> Yeah, it's enabled by default :P
<I_Eat_Plastic> Anyone know what packages I must unintall to rid of gnome?
<XVampireX> I_Eat_Plastic: yeah
<HymnToLife> I_Eat_Plastic> hmm nautilus ?
<eddy_o> huh?
<XVampireX> Wait
<eddy_o> AAAAAH
<eddy_o> i still have no idea
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<knanand> i am not able to shut-down or restart.. i can only log-off...
<eddy_o> ok, say i dl the tarball, move it to my pc
<I_Eat_Plastic> Heh, thanks.
<eddy_o> i have it on the desktop, what do i do
<XVampireX> I_Eat_Plastic: libgnome2-0
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> don't dl the tarball unless you sure there's no other way, what are you trying to install ?
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get remove libgnome2-0
<XVampireX> It will uninstall most things gnome
<HymnToLife> I remember messing my GNOME up once when trying to remove the useless evolutions
<knanand> HymnToLife: i am not able to shut-down or restart.. i can only log-off...
<HymnToLife> evolution*
<I_Eat_Plastic> XVampireX: Thanks
<HymnToLife> lnan
<XVampireX> I_Eat_Plastic: No problems
<HymnToLife> knanand* what happens when you try to reboot ?
<eddy_o> hymn its a pptp thing
<HymnToLife> !info pptp
<knanand> HymnToLife:  there is only one button "End Current Session"
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> did you search for it in the repos ?
<eddy_o> i know i gotta get this thing on my pc
<eddy_o> right
<eddy_o> but its in a tarball pptp-1.7.0.tar.gz
<eddy_o> src.rpm pptp-1.7.0-1.src.rpm
<eddy_o> i386.rpm pptp-1.7.0-1.i386.rpm
<eddy_o> x86_64.rpm pptp-1.7.0-1.x86_64.rpm
<eddy_o> or one of them
<eddy_o> and i need it on my pc
<eddy_o> how do i install it?
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> you have lots of pptp packages in the repos
<HymnToLife> !info pptpd
<ubotu> pptpd: (PoPToP Point to Point Tunneling Server), section net, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 57 kB, Installed size: 248 kB
<knanand> HymnToLife: there is only one button "End Current Session"
<HymnToLife> knanand> I read it the first time, and I have no idea about it sorry
<eddy_o> huh?
<eddy_o> where do i get that from?
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install packagename
<knanand> HymnToLife: i have recently upgraded from ubuntu.. do you know wer to change the Login Manager... wer de settings are stored..??
<_unclemo> spanish?
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kejk_PL> knanand: install kdm
<knanand> HymnToLife:  how
<I_Eat_Plastic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<eddy_o> [17:43]  <HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install packagename <--- i dont need to dl anything?
<HymnToLife> knanand> sudo apt-get install kdm I guess
<Kejk_PL> knanand: aptitude install kdm
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> it will automagically download and install it
<eddy_o> not if i need pptp to connect to the onternet :p
<eddy_o> internet
<KDEfanboy> heh
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> hold on a sec
<eddy_o> il have to download SOMETHING and move it to my pc... (this isnt the linux pc
<eddy_o> )
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> you can download the PPTP client from here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/pptp-linux
<HymnToLife> then move it to your linux pc and run        sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<eddy_o> my uni linked me to this -> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/#download
<HymnToLife> It tells you tu use any distro specific stuff instead of that one
<HymnToLife> !pptp
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> I guess the Ubuntu-thing to use PPTP is the one I sent you
<eddy_o> what u mean?
<eddy_o> im on kubunt
<slow-motion> re
<eddy_o> u
<eddy_o> erm
<eddy_o> i want the amd64 one?
<HymnToLife> I mean that the link you gave is a relatively generalist thing, there are specific - and easier - ways for each distro
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> depends on which version you installed
<eddy_o> right
<eddy_o> kubuntu :p
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same packages, go for it :)
<eddy_o> right
<eddy_o> which thing do i wana click on?
<HymnToLife> click on "amd64", it will give you a list of mirror to download the package
<eddy_o> right
<eddy_o> i have a .deb
<eddy_o> what do i do with it?
<HymnToLife> eddy_o> copy it to the other pc
<eddy_o> then what?
<HymnToLife> and run sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<eddy_o> how do i run that
<eddy_o> ?
<eddy_o> on the root thing?
<KDEfanboy> yep
<eddy_o> kool
<eddy_o> um
<eddy_o> can someone scroll up and paste me the command i got instructed to use?
<eddy_o> please
<abattoir> eddy_o: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<KDEfanboy> heh
<eddy_o> -i?
<abattoir> yes, that's 'install' i guess
<eddy_o> it says no such directory
<eddy_o> where does the file need to be?
<Monkee13> how would I setuid root for my screen saver?
<abattoir> eddy_o: the file can be anywhere...
<abattoir> but you need to change the directory...
<eddy_o> but i did tat command..
<eddy_o> what do?
<abattoir> try 'cd /path/to/file'
<eddy_o> huh?
<abattoir> sorry '/path/to/dir'
<abattoir> where is the file?
<eddy_o> on the desktop
<abattoir> ok, so type 'cd Desktop'
<abattoir> w/o the quotes :)
<eddy_o> k
<abattoir> the prompt should have changed now
<abattoir> has it?
<eddy_o> no such file or directory
<eddy_o> :/
<abattoir> are you in your home directory?
<eddy_o> yeah
<abattoir> try the command ls
<abattoir> ok sorry, type 'cd ~/Desktop'
<abattoir> am really sleepy here :(
<eddy_o> its ok :)
<abattoir> does that work?
<eddy_o> no such file or directory...
<eddy_o> :/
<XVampireX> abattoir: same here
<XVampireX> I mean, I'm also sleepy :P
<eddy_o> its on the desktop.. i dunno argh
<abattoir> eddy_o doesnt the graphical installer work?
<eddy_o> the what now?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<abattoir> i.e right click on the file-> Install package?
<eddy_o> u mean clicking on it?
<eddy_o> no it kinda doesnt
<abattoir> XVampireX: :) , i also have a flight to catch in the morning ;)
<macd> right-click --> then select install package
<macd> dont double click it ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody here is experienced with ATI multiple desktop?
<eddy_o> ah
<antx> desktops? or do you mean screens?
<eddy_o> it says it wants an i386
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> screens
<eddy_o> so i dl the i386?
<XVampireX> weeeeeee :D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they look as separate kde desktop, with the only difference i can navigate from one to the other
<abattoir> eddy_o: what processor?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so somebody knows about it? i have something to ask
<klerfayt> why is it so that if I want to remove katapult I have to also remove "kubuntu-desktop" ?
<abattoir> eddy_o: also, what is the output of 'uname -r' ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> klerfayt: the latter is only a meta-package
<MasterEvilAce> trying to mount on boot, but it's root-only... so it's not working very well. any ideas?
<eddy_o> i have an amd64
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that is, depends from a list of package that a user that want to install kubuntu in his desktop version, is likely to install
<abattoir> eddy_o: and the output of 'uname -r' ?
<antx> well, I have a 2nd screen attached to my notebook, but I can only use one at a time...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you decide to install that one, the system have to install all the dependancies..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx: meh, i can use both of them
<klerfayt> Tallia1Kubuntu: is doesn't mean that I'll loose something else?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> klerfayt: nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> klerfayt: for sure!! :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if you see in details -> installed files, you will see.. .it's empty!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx: when xorg starts, two different kde systems are istantiated
<antx> when I detach the CRT-screen my notebook screen is used, otherwise only the CRT is used and I can not change this in the settings...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx: with the particularity that i can move from one to the other
<eddy_o> it said package (amd64) does not match system (i386)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx, do you have an ATI?
<eddy_o> whats uname -r?
<antx> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx, do you have ATI propetary drivers?
<abattoir> eddy_o: its a command which tells which kernel you are using
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ( installed i mean :P )
<antx> ati mobility radeon 9700
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx: ? the drivers?
<eddy_o> right
<eddy_o> erm
<abattoir> eddy_o: you can install both 32-bit Operating Systems(x86,i386) and 64-bit Operating systems(amd64,x86_64) on an AMD 64 processor.
<antx> I use the drivers that came with the Kbuntu DVD. the propritary ones were too hard to install
<abattoir> eddy_o: i suspect you have installed the 32-bit version, i386
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx, you shoulda check now!! they are in the Repositories, they are supereasy to install
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx, let me give you this link
<abattoir> eddy_o: that's why i want to know the output of uname-r
<eddy_o> ern
<abattoir> sorry, uname -r
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx, jump over the part that regards compilation, and go to the packaged driver part :)
<eddy_o> 2.6.12-9-386
<antx> I have kubuntu 5.1 and I tried only 3 weeks ago
<abattoir> eddy_o: yes, as i suspected...
<eddy_o> what happened
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx: my FPS went up of 20x
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx, i see :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's very easy to set them on
<abattoir> even though you have an amd64 processor, you have installed a 32-bit operating system
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the only annoying thing is the xorg.conf file..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i can give you an hand
<antx> I can imagine they are faster...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can copy and paste
<abattoir> eddy_o: if you want to use a 64-bit OS, amd64, you should have installed from a different CD
<eddy_o> yeah ofc i did
<eddy_o> i have both
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<eddy_o> but i put the 32 on cs 64 is buggy
<eddy_o> well didgy
<eddy_o> dodgy
<eddy_o> so what do i do about it?
<eddy_o> i dont want a 64 bit OS
<eddy_o> i just want this 32 bit one and i wana get  this bastard program running
<Tallia1Kubuntu> antx, do you want to try?
<abattoir> eddy_o: then you should install the i386 version of the package
<abattoir> not the amd64 version
<eddy_o> so
<eddy_o> i got the i386 thing
<eddy_o> but it doesnt like it
<eddy_o> there isnt an install thing on the right click
<abattoir> eddy_o: what is the name of the package... exactly?
<eddy_o> pptp-1.7.0-1.i386.rpm
<nico8481> :))
<abattoir> eddy_o: there is not Install package submenu under Actions?
<wimpies> how do I enable xv on an ATI fglrx board ?
<antx> erm... I think I just stick with the drivers that I have... All that stuff looks so hacked together, at least I have something now... I just hope one day all this will be easier...
<abattoir> eddy_o: huh, back to the command line then :(
<eddy_o> no
<eddy_o> i guess
<eddy_o> sec
<abattoir> eddy_o: funny cd ~/Desktop doesnt work
<MasterEvilAce> Booting without root (or sudo)... how?
<dereks> what is with everyone command line phobia
<MasterEvilAce> ER
<MasterEvilAce> not booting
<MasterEvilAce> mounting
<hastesaver> abattoir, what do you mean it doesn't work?
<slow-motion> bbl
<abattoir> hastesaver: eddy_o says it gives him no such file or directory
<hastesaver> eddy_o, did you type *exactly* "cd ~/Desktop" (without the quotes)? And as normal user, not as root?
<eddy_o> i moved the file into my personal files
<eddy_o> it recognises it now but i stoill get an error
<eddy_o> saying it is not debian or something
<abattoir> eddy_o: the exact output might be helpful. :)
<eddy_o> sigh.. itl take ages
* eddy_o treks off again
<abattoir> if it is long, you can post it at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<abattoir> eddy_o: aargh... my mistake
<abattoir> you seem to be installing an rmp
<abattoir> rpm
<abattoir> you should install a .deb
<abattoir> where did you get the file?
<hastesaver> eddy_o, make sure you're not running it as root. (You were the one asking for the root password a little while ago?)
<abattoir> you should have got it from an ubuntu mirror
<abattoir> hastesaver: he is trying to install an rpm
<eddy_o> yeah im running it as root
<eddy_o> subprocess bpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Tallia1Kubuntu_> somebody here is experienced with ATI propetary drivers - multiple screens?
<abattoir> eddy_o: you are running breezy right?
<eddy_o> yeah
<abattoir> one sec, i'll try to find you the package
<eddy_o> thx :)
<MasterEvilAce> omg DIE LINUX
<eddy_o> ...
<eddy_o> ?
<MasterEvilAce> i can't mount a damn folder without root
<abattoir> eddy_o: one sec...
<abattoir> there are 2 packages
<abattoir> pptpd and pptp-linux
<abattoir> they also seem to have dependencies
<abattoir> eddy_o: i am sorry if you have answered this earlier
<abattoir> why dont you install it through
<abattoir> adept?
<eddy_o> adept?
<abattoir> eddy_o: that is kubuntu's package manager
<eddy_o> uh...
<eddy_o> never heard of it
<eddy_o> all i knew about linux was the name before today
<abattoir> Alt+F2 -> adept
<eddy_o> remember that :(
<eddy_o> ok
<dickhall> it's also under the system tab in your K menu
<ossosso> hi everyone!
<dickhall> or Alt-Space -> Adept if you've got katapult going
<MasterEvilAce> Help mount without root
<MasterEvilAce> Help mount without root
<ossosso> I've yet installed this packets: kubuntu-desktop and Kde (previously I had Ubuntu)
<ossosso> now all seems to work.. but it's all in english :) can I translate it in Italian?
<abattoir> eddy_o: has adept been launched?
<eddy_o> nothing happened/...
<abattoir> ok sorry, click the Kmenu button....
<hastesaver> MasterEvilAce, you usually mount filesystems, not single folders... what exactly are you trying? Maybe it's not to do with mounting at all...
<eddy_o> ok what do i do once adept is launched
<eddy_o> i launched it dw
<abattoir> oh ok cool
<abattoir> now in searchbar, type pptp
<eddy_o> okies
<dickhall> ossosso: Kmenu->System Settings->Regional and Accessibility->Country Region and Language
<abattoir> there are 2 packages
<abattoir> eddy_o: i think you should install both
<ossosso> thanks dickhall!
<dickhall> no prob
<dickhall> never heard of linux and you're trying to get pptp going? ambitious :)
<MasterEvilAce> hastesaver: basically trying to get amaroK to stream my networked music. someone said they mounted it and got it to work.. which is possible.. and they mentioned mounting it at startup. but you can't mount period unless you have root
<DevGet> I have problems with gmail's smtp in kmail
<eddy_o> yay
<hastesaver> MasterEvilAce, yes, that's true. If you don't have root access, get the admin user to do it for you
<eddy_o> it found it, i clicked intsall and now its supposedly installed
<MasterEvilAce> hastesaver: I am the admin user
<abattoir> eddy_o: sorry, i just picked up the conversation in the middle, else would have pointed to adept ages ago :)
<eddy_o> it found one anyway
<eddy_o> its ok :)
<MasterEvilAce> hastesaver: well whatever.. i just need amarok to play networked music :(
<DevGet> I have set server to smtp.gmail.com, port to 465, SSL, and PLAIN
<hastesaver> MasterEvilAce, then you can do it with "sudo"
<eddy_o> so now i have it "installed"
<eddy_o> how do i run it?
<MasterEvilAce> hastesaver: yeah, but i'd like it to automount at startup, though.
<abattoir> eddy_o: sorry i have no clue about that... :(
<abattoir> try pptpd
<eddy_o> bugger
<abattoir> in the ocmmand line
<eddy_o> ok
<MasterEvilAce> hastesaver: i'm only even mounting it because i don't know of any other way. so i prefer not to mount at all, heh
<hastesaver> !automount
<ubotu> hastesaver: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ossosso> dickhall?
<dickhall> yo?
<ossosso> under Languages there's only English
<dickhall> hrm, just noticed that too
<ossosso>  :)
<ossosso> and now?
<dickhall> try installing the "kde-i18n-it" package
<ossosso> ok.. can you tell me where's the Synaptic link?
<ossosso> I don't know this interface..
<dickhall> just a guess. I haven't done any i18n stuff as I'm a native (and exclusive) english speaker
<eddy_o> urgh
<dickhall> what version of Kubuntu / KDE are you running?
<dickhall> I always use adept
<ossosso> probalby the last..
<ossosso> I've update kubuntu from ubuntu
<dickhall> ah, fair enough
<ossosso> fair?
<ossosso> do you mean old?
<abattoir> eddy_o: what happened?
<abattoir> command not found?
<dickhall> no, that's just a figure of speech
<ossosso> ah ok..
<eddy_o> i dunno how to run it
<ossosso> so.. where can I obtein that package?
<abattoir> eddy_o: did you try 'pptpd' in the command line?
<dickhall> okay, I don't know where synaptic is... you can try doing Alt+F2 (which opens a "run" dialog in kde) then typing "synaptic"
<dickhall> (synaptic isn't included with Kubuntu by default)
<dickhall> if that doesn't work, try running Adept, which is the KDE front-end
<dickhall> package manager, that is
<ossosso> haven't you kubuntu?
<dickhall> I do have kubuntu
<dickhall> but synaptic is not a kubuntu program
<ossosso> ah
<ossosso> and how do you istall packages?
<dickhall> Adept
<ossosso> it's the same?
<dickhall> don't know, I've never used synaptic
<ossosso> ok
<dickhall> similar, probably. it's very easy to use
<dickhall> get it working?
<eddy_o> no
<ossosso> under System---Language Selector
<eddy_o> lol
<ossosso> I can choose a language..
<ossosso> "Italian" is yet checked...
<eddy_o> can anyone help me run pptp-linux?
<dickhall> yet checked?
<eddy_o> apparently i have to configure it but i have no idea how to
<ossosso> but it doesn't appera under Country\Region Language
<ossosso> yes
<eddy_o> ?
<dickhall> is it in the Add Language menu?
<ossosso> yes.. there's a lot of language
<abattoir> eddy_o: maybe http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=configure+pptp-linux&btnG=Search
<ossosso> the most unchecked, but italian is checked
<ossosso> maybe I have to reboot
<milian_> Hi there, what do I have to do if I want to use the php mail() function? It returnes true but no mails are sent...
<ossosso> I don't know..
<milian_> I read something about postfix, where can I find the postfix log ?
<ossosso> dickhall, can you tell where's Adept link?
<dickhall> milian_: look in /var/log
<dickhall> ossosso: Click the K in the lower left corner, and it's in the system menu
<dickhall> ossosso: when you say that italian is checked, is that in the system settings or in adept?
<milian_> dickhall: thanks, I looked for something like postfix but it is named "mail.log" ...
<ossosso> system setting
<eddy_o> how do i start config for a package i just installed on linux?
<dickhall> milian_: yep, mail.log
<dickhall> ossosso: okay, well, if you apply that and it says that italian is selected, it says that it only affects newly started programs
<dickhall> so, try starting a new program and seeing if it's in italian
<dickhall> you need to logout and log back in to get everything in italian
<ossosso> ok.. I try againg..
<ossosso> dickhall?
<ossosso> all in English :)
<dickhall> :(
<ossosso> ok ok... step by step..
<ossosso> which my first step?
<dickhall> Open adept, make sure the package "kde-i18n-it" is installed
<ossosso> ok. wait..
<dickhall> sure
<GaiaX11> When I turn on the PC what can i do not to restore the previous session in kubuntu?
<ossosso> it says "not istalled"
<RadiantFire> GaiaX11: select default session from the menu tab in KDM
<RadiantFire> instead of last session
<ossosso> I made Rightclick and "install"
<dickhall> ah. there's your problem :)
<dickhall> okay, then you need to "Commit"
<ossosso> now?
<ossosso> commit?
<dickhall> with adept, you can "preview changes", which shows which packages will be installed, and you can "commit changes" which actually installs the package
<abattoir> GaiaX11: or you can start with an empty session w/ Session Manager
<dickhall> "Commit Changes" is a button near the top of the Adept window, it has a green checkmark on it
<dickhall> see it?
<ossosso> yes but...
<ossosso> under the package there's a button "Installa Package"
<sonic> Anybody know how to crack a protected M$ access db file?
<ossosso> I press it before you said of Commit Changes
<dickhall> yes, that's correct
<antx> that only marks it for installation
<dickhall> "Install Package" really means "Add this package to the list of packages to install"
<dickhall> it doesn't actually DO anything until you hit Commit
<antx> commit is what it then really installs it
<ossosso> but now all is blocked :(
<dickhall> that's handy if you want to install, say, 100 packages at a time
<dickhall> blocked? how so?
<ossosso> just when I clicked on that button..
<ossosso> d'oh!
<dickhall> on commit? it should be downloading and installing the package
<GaiaX11> RadiantFire, abattoir - thanks very much!
<abattoir> GaiaX11: no problem :)
<ossosso> ok it's downloading.
<dickhall> :)
<ossosso> which difference between the various System--->Package Menagement?
<dickhall> do you mean Adept, Synaptic, etc.?
<ossosso> (adept - kpackage.. and so on)
<ossosso> yes I've four Package Menagement..
<ossosso> Add Application - Adept - kpacakge - Syaptic
<ossosso> everyone has different applications?
<dickhall> I think Kpackage manages things other than (k)ubuntu packages
<ossosso> under Adept can I do a research for package that interest to me?
<dickhall> but Ubuntu and Kubuntu want to be easy, so they have easy tools like Adept
<dickhall> yes, there's a search field
<ossosso> or have I to know the precise name?
<dickhall> and you can narrow it down to the type of application you want
<ossosso> good..
<ossosso> and when I check an application.. it automatically check for me the necessary package?
<dickhall> yes
<dickhall> to see what it's going to install, you use the "Preview Changes" button
<dickhall> that will show you every package that will be installed if you press "Commit Changes"
<ossosso> ok
<ossosso> installed..
<ossosso> now?
<ossosso> I return under Country\Region...?
<dickhall> yes
<ossosso> I don't remember the path :P
<dickhall> KMenu -> System Settings -> Regional and Accessibility :)
<ossosso> ok .. I've added Italiano
<ossosso> now I log out
<dickhall> :)
<ossosso> dickhall..
<GaiaX11> I did not like the system configuration view of kubuntu. And it does not give me other view options! They decided for us. Linux is freedom! Isn't it?
<ossosso> all wokrs :)
<ossosso> grazie mille
<dickhall> :)
<dickhall> good to hear
<ossosso> just the last thing
<ossosso> kubuntu controls update automatically?
<dickhall> do you mean, does the system automatically update itself?
<hastesaver> GaiaX11, you can change everything :)
<ossosso> no.. that it's advert me when I'va to donwload updats..
<dickhall> no, it won't do that
<ossosso> oh...
<ossosso> where can I control updates?
<dickhall> but what you can do, once a day or once a week or whatever you want, is open adept, click "fetch updates", and click "full upgrade"
<dickhall> that will mark every package to be updated
<GaiaX11> So, how to change the system configuration view?
<ossosso> oooook
<GaiaX11> hastesaver, So, how to change the system configuration view?
<dickhall> you can then go into the "Preview Changes" menu to see exactly what is being upgraded
<ossosso> thanks again
<dickhall> so, say you wanted to upgrade everything except "Program X". You would go Fetch Updates -> Full Update -> Preview Changes, remove Program X, then click Commit
<dickhall> okay, it's lunch time, I have to go. Hope that helps
<hastesaver> GaiaX11, I don't know -- I don't even know what the "system configuration view" is. If it's just a GUI thing, then I really don't know how to change how it looks. Look in Edit->Preferences or View, or something.
<ossosso> sure
<ossosso> good lunch
<ossosso> hi
<ossosso> I noticed that Skype appears also for linux.. instead download it form the website.. does it appear under the Adept?
<GaiaX11> hastesaver, I will try anyway. Thks
<abattoir> ossosso: i dont think so, i.e it'd not be in the ubuntu repositories
<ossosso> d'oh!
<ossosso> ok thank you
<abattoir> however, if you do install the .deb skype package, it will show up in adept as an installed package
<esben> I'm working on switching to Kubuntu :) Just one thing left, I hope someone can help me here.
<esben> A tale in the desert (a game) wants a so: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<esben> Anyone know where to find that?
<esben> It might be something from the gcc 2.96x days :/
<NoUse> esben you might try searching http://packages.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> esben: You may want to try running it from a chroot of debian woody
<graft> hey, why doesn't kaffeine play any audio for me?
<graft> it just says 'there were no decoders found to handle the stream'
<esben> graft: What sort of audiofiles are you trying to play?
<graft> just some mp3
<graft> or no
<graft> a wav rather
<esben> mp3 woudl probably need some mp3 decoder installed. Wav... that is just strange :/
<macd> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<graft> i've got the appropriate mad lib installed anyway, i can decode mp3s fine in amarok
<graft> no ideas? anyone got kaffeine working at all?
<chavo> graft, kaffeine works here
<graft> using which, gstreamer or xine?
<chavo> xine
<da_fat_thing> hi
<borut> hi all
<borut> can anyone help me with installing mp3 codec
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Blissex> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<borut> tenks
<|evilelf|> "thanks"
<wimpies> anybody around that has a working fglrx ati dapper system using XVideo ?
<dergringo> is the aircrack-ng available for dapper?
<Bazzi> no
<Bazzi> but can be easily compiled from source
<dergringo> Bazzi: ok, I don't like compiling because of updating, etc.
<Bazzi> yeah but it has no dependencies, not even a configure, just make && make install :)
<Bazzi> but I'd like to see that as a package as well
<Bazzi> maybe something for edgy
<Bazzi> if you have a launchpad account feel free to ask for it ;)
<dergringo> Bazzi: I dont have
<Bazzi> and I'm too lazy to get used to using launchpad
<Bazzi> but ultimately I'd like to add packages myself
<dergringo> Bazzi: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=downloads I found a breezy package here
<dergringo> Bazzi: I installed without any problems on dapper
<RadiantFire> argh, silly hibernate
<klerfayt> RadiantFire: dapper is missing boot option "suspend=..." or something like that - that's way you can't hibernate
<Bazzi> dergringo: such things should be in universe though :)
<dergringo> Bazzi: agree :) aircrack(-old) is in universe afaik
<Hrrmschmr> H'lo..
<Hrrmschmr> ..I have a question or two..
<Bazzi> not w/ the tools unfortunately
<Hrrmschmr> ..if there's anyone 'round.
<Hrrmschmr> yay! maybe.
<RadiantFire> klerfayt: naaa, it actually was suspend, my laptop autosuspends if its unplugged and left idle for 2 long
<RadiantFire> its kind of frustrating
<RadiantFire> I need to figure out how to turn it off
<dom> go for it.  chatrooms have all the answers, Hrrmschmr
<Hrrmschmr> ..trying 'kdesu kdar' doesn't work, nor does 'kdesu konqueror' -- it seems that anything I want to start as root doesn't work if it's an X application.
<Hrrmschmr> Inevitably, they seem unable to connect to display <whatever>(:0, :1, :2)
<Hrrmschmr> erh.
<Hrrmschmr> "XInputExtension" missing on display ":2.0" ..etc.
<dom> ?
<hamburg> hi, on bootscreen all steps = ok, only: initialized modules = failed  ?
<Hrrmschmr> ..this is vnc.
<dom> Hrrmschmr, you want to VNC as a regular user and the use kdesu to launch an app as super-user?
<Hrrmschmr> Yes.
<Hrrmschmr> I have a VNC session up and running, and it works fine.
<Hrrmschmr> ..I'm checking right now (having someone else check) to see if the same is true non-vnc.
<dergringo> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dom> I was about to ask
<dom> I've found VNC isn't the greatest of protocols but I haven't tried doing what you describe so I don't know what to expect for that
<pinux> salout
<pinux> lol 226 nick, et pas un mot ds que un pinux arrive hein !  :p
<dom> it's a bit quiet, yets
<GnarusLeo> hi, anyone know where my linux headers are located?D irectory containing linux kernel source code []   ?
<Duffman> hi, does anyone know if the Kubuntu rc1 will be released today too?
<dom> did you look in /usr/src/linux ?
<RadiantFire> GnarusLeo: I think kernel headers are somewhere in /lib
<GnarusLeo> /usr/src actually, but thanks
<RadiantFire> headers are differen't than source though
<GnarusLeo> is that why I get:
<GnarusLeo> /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include/net/sock.h:992: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of csum_and_copy_from_user differ in signedness
<GnarusLeo> ld: frag.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<GnarusLeo> Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec".
<RadiantFire> GnarusLeo: are you compilining kernel modules?
<GnarusLeo> no, Im trying to install a cisco vpn client
<RadiantFire> what does uname -a say your kernel is?
<RadiantFire> oh, nm
<GnarusLeo> gnaleo@tryodin:~/tempo/vpnclient$ uname -r
<GnarusLeo> 2.6.12-10-386
<RadiantFire> GnarusLeo: insteall linux-headers-386
<RadiantFire> and try it again
<GnarusLeo> ok, ty
<GnarusLeo> still, the same
<esben> h3sp4wn, NoUse: Thank you both. As it turns out, the application needed to have a setup script run to use the new libstdc++. No idea why I didn't think about that.
<GnarusLeo> you think I am missing something RadiantFire ?
<RadiantFire> i don't know
<RadiantFire> same error?
<RadiantFire> I don't know then
<GnarusLeo> yep
<nixternal> how come there isn't a kubuntu laptop testing community like there is for ubuntu?
<RadiantFire> good question
<sistema> Hola
<nixternal> i have been testing dapper  on a laptop now for over a month...and everything is ubuntu
<nixternal> there isn't much for kubuntu in the launchpad either and i wish there was...kind of makes supporting a little more difficult
<RadiantFire> that is kind of annoying
<[mX] > anyone know how to run an app in X as a different user? xhost doesn't appear to work..
<RogueJediX> Does anyone have the rss-glx package installed? I can't get the screensavers to work
<esben> Any AMD64 expects here? If I have an extra 32-bit .so file I want to get picked up by needing applications, where should I stuff it? I see no /usr/local/lib32
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Shipit! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Riddell> topic diff: 6.06LTS Release Candidate out
<Hrrmschmr> ohkee.
<Hrrmschmr> Sorry.
<Hrrmschmr> (I was talking to someone earlier and disappeared)
<Hrrmschmr> Here's the deal:  It's only KDE programs that have this issue.
<Hrrmschmr> kdesu nautilus makes a happy root nautilus window.
<Hrrmschmr> kdesu kdar, konqueror, and such gets stuck.
<Hrrmschmr> This is after an install of kubuntu dapper from flight 7.
<Duffman> WooHoo!
<Hrrmschmr> (and updating and all)
<Hrrmschmr> ..is there any way to figure out what's keeping my kde programs from running as root when I kdesu?
<Hrrmschmr> *poke*
<Hrrmschmr> ?
<esben> What if you simply sudo ?
<Hrrmschmr> Same.
<Hrrmschmr> well, output is slightly different if I remember correctly..
<Hrrmschmr> Nope, output's essentially the same.
<esben> what about sudo strace konqueror
<Hrrmschmr> BTW, it gets to a certain point and freezes: It doesn't die.
<Hrrmschmr> (unless ctrl-c'd)
<m0ns00n> What happens when linux says: Booting the kernel. [freeze] 
<m0ns00n> Tried command line disabling etc...
<m0ns00n> disabling apic
<m0ns00n> What's wrong?
<micks> hello?
<Hrrmschmr> Eh?
<micks> well, i'm completely new to kubuntu
<Hrrmschmr> Ah.
<Hrrmschmr> Welcome.
<micks> but i just don't know how to install for example firefox
<Hrrmschmr> ah.
<Hrrmschmr> Go to the k menu..
<micks> ok
<RadiantFire> Menu -> System -> Adept (Package Manager)
<Hrrmschmr> ah.
<Hrrmschmr> thanks.
<Hrrmschmr> Hehe.
<esben> m0ns00n: Try booting with acpi=off
<esben> acpi is the trouble too often :/
<Hrrmschmr> K menu, system, adept (package manage) and install synaptic!  Heh.
<RadiantFire> micks: if your feeling adventurous and know the name of what you can install, you can also type apt-get install <program name> in a terminal
<Hrrmschmr> sorry.
<RadiantFire> er, sudo apt-get install <pkg name>
<micks> ok, i get a lot of help here, let's see
<micks> it's just soooo much different than windows
<Hrrmschmr> A nice thing to remember:  alt-spacebar.
<esben> micks: When you have adept up and running, type "firefox" or whatever in the search bar
<esben> that should narrow the number of packages down to a managable number :o)
<hamburg> hi, how can i record sound from my hardware mixer with the line in ?
<Hrrmschmr> you can run programs you know the name or description of, or if amarok (music player) is installed, you can play a specific song..
<zblach> anyone know about ipod video and gtkpod?
<micks> thanx
<wimpies> guys, I am out of ideas with my screen resolution problem
<RogueJediX> Can anyone here get the Really Slick Screensavers package (rss-glx) to work?
<wimpies> Anybody have some time to help me with this ?
<wimpies> It is a KDE problem I am sure but I do not know which
<Hrrmschmr> micks:  I find it useful to hunt around on the web for a particular linux app 'til I find one I like,
<Hrrmschmr> micks: and then install it from the package manager.
<Hrrmschmr> micks: ..as opposed to searching through the package manager.
<micks> ok, and how to install it in the package manager?
<Bilford> for a newbie,  Add/Remove Programs would be easier
<davix> is there a program that can help me make and burn dvd movies?
<Bilford> k3b
<wimpies> is there a problem with OpenOffice2 packages ?
<davix> does it makes divx become readable on dvd?
<Hrrmschmr> not to my knowledge.
<zblach> anyone know anything about gtkpod and ipod video?
<m0ns00n> How can I make linux not look for apic?
<m0ns00n> It freezes on ACPI: ..
<wimpies> Hrrmschmr : When I use ADEPT to install openOffice2 it shows BREAK ...
<Hrrmschmr> Micks:  sorry, old computer, got real slow for a bit.
<dereks> info 0 hillz25
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: Have you done a recent apt-get update?
<wimpies> Hrrmschmr : yes I have
<Hrrmschmr> micks: To install using package manager, you can:  run adept (package manager), then click "fetch updates".
<Hrrmschmr> micks: ..then select the package you want from the list (use search to narrow things down first, probably)
<wimpies> when I do apt-get install openoffice.org2 openoffice.org
<wimpies> I get :   openoffice.org: Conflicts: openoffice.org2
<wimpies> and when I do : apt-get install openoffice.org2
<wimpies> I get
<HymnToLife> wimpies> you can't install both
<wimpies> openoffice.org2: Depends: openoffice.org (> 2.0.2)
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Hrrmschmr> micks: then click on the item you want to install, and click "install," then "apply changes" at the top.
<micks> ok
<HymnToLife> !info openoffice.org2
<ubotu> openoffice.org2: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 73 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: do you have extra repositories in your list of repositories?
<micks> it is working :D
<Hrrmschmr> micks: :-)
<HymnToLife> wimpies> could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<wimpies> yes I can if you tell me quickly how to pastebin again ...
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Hrrmschmr> micks: You can do the "fetch updates" thing once every few days.  ..or, if your system is up and running 24 hours, it'll fetch updates automatically sometime in the middle of the night.
<micks> ok
<micks> im getting it
<Hrrmschmr> micks: You can also click on "add/remove programs" instead of "adept package manager".
<m0ns00n> esben: Doesn't work
<Hrrmschmr> micks: ..that's a simplified version of the same thing.
<m0ns00n> esben: This is where it stops: ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28)
<m0ns00n> esben: {freeze] 
<Hrrmschmr> micks: ..but when you're installing a package you know lots of people probably use, its simplicity is quite nice.
<wimpies> Pastebinned it
<RadiantFire> micks: with the new version Dapper, the system will notify you of updates as well
<micks> it's great :)
<esben> m0ns00n: You booted with acpi=off ... and it still does ACPI? Weird
<Hrrmschmr> :-)
<m0ns00n> esben: Yes, I use "c" (command line)
<zblach> is there no proper linux ipod software?
<zblach> ** is there no proper software for the ipod in linux?
<m0ns00n> esben: kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro splash noapic nolapic apci=off
<m0ns00n> gonna try again
<esben> it's aCPi, no aPCi
<esben> m0ns00n: it's aCPi, no aPCi
<Hrrmschmr> zblach: Apple doesn't make any.  But, you can use amarok..
<m0ns00n> AH!
<m0ns00n> Thanks man!
<m0ns00n> :-D
<m0ns00n> Now it boots
<m0ns00n> :-)
<esben> :D
<m0ns00n> !i!
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, m0ns00n
<zblach> Hrrmschmr: amarok work with ipod video?
<m0ns00n> I had apci
<m0ns00n> not acpi
<m0ns00n> hehe
<pike__> zblach: there is a proper linux for the ipod :) www.ipodlinux.org
<esben> m0ns00n: spelling mistakes are too easy on the kernel boot line :/
<Hrrmschmr> zblach: Oh yeah.  you're looking to put video on there..
<zblach> pike__: tried it. _very_ crappy.
<zblach> but i can't do anything to help
<pike__> zblach: oh guess i wont try it just yet then
<wimpies> Hrrmschmr : my pastbin did it work ?
<jeekl> Do I dare update to dapper now or should I wait a week untill it's released?
<zblach> pike__: rockbox is nice, but there's still much lacking there too
<Hrrmschmr> zblach: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<Hrrmschmr> ..how does one fetch a pastebin?
<Hrrmschmr> hehe.
<zblach> Hrrmschmr: thanks. found that earlier. still not much help
<zblach> ...the site, not anyone here
<Hrrmschmr> ah..
<Hrrmschmr> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Hrrmschmr> oh.
<wimpies> It seems I need to paste the URL ?
<wimpies> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14646
<davix> how do I make an xvid file play on dvd if my dvd dosent support xvid?
<wimpies> davix : convert to mpeg2
<smoosh> hi, how can i see witch version of gcc is used for compile a (compiled) binary file?
<davix> what app can do it?
<davix> wimpies
<wimpies> mencoder : transcode and a few DVD authoring guis (check freshmeat or kde.apps)
<davix> will do thanks
<hamburg> how can i get firefox 1.5x ? i use 1.08 ;/
<Hrrmschmr> ..there's no kde applet.
<Hrrmschmr> ..for webboard.
<wimpies> Hrrmschmr : the above URL does not work ?
<luksan_> why doesn't kubuntu have packages for zsnes?
<RogueJediX> luksan_: I can find it just fine
<imbrandon> luksan_: it does
<imbrandon> luksan_: zsnes - Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)
<imbrandon> multiverse
<luksan_> i have multiverse, but adept isn't showing it
<Hrrmschmr> ..hrm.
<imbrandon> can you paste your sources.list in pastebin ?
<luksan_> this doesn't make any sense
<luksan_> yes
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: You do have a couple of extra repositories, and though they don't look like they'd contain packages that would conflict with oo.o2, it's still possible.
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: (yes, the url worked, I just didn't look hard enough -- didn't notice viewing links and 'search')
<luksan_> imbrandon: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/zdOaUc95.html
<imbrandon> k one sec
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: can you also pastebin the conflict message?
<esben> smoosh: You can't, not really. You can see the ABI with something like nm /home/esben/c++/a.out | grep CXX, unless it's stripped
<imbrandon> luksan_: looks like your missing a few that i have of the official ones, try my sources.list http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/738176
<imbrandon> back yours up, doa apt-get update and try again
<jeekl> I was about to upgrade to dapper from my breezy and changed my sources.list to fit dapper and ran a apt-get update and then a dist-upgrade. But apt wants to remove lots of packages from me? Why is that? I HAve the correct repos in my sources.list. Here is the output of dist-upgrade:http://pastebin.com/738166 and this is my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/738171
<smoosh> esben: ah, ok... thanks alot for the info...
<_per_> how do i change the screen resolution? (it is set to 1024x768 now, and i know it can get up to 1280x800, but that option is not shown in the "System Settings")
<imbrandon> jeekl: thats semi normal, it will remove alot ( including oo.o ) just reinstall it when its done if you want
<wimpies> Hrrmschmr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14650
<luksan_> imbrandon: ok thanks
<jeekl> imbrandon: Seminormal? Okey, but why? Design flaw in apt or just some strange behaviour in repo handling or something?
<HymnToLife> jeekl> it will install a lot of new wones too, I think it's OK
<imbrandon> _per_: at a command prompt type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<HymnToLife> see line 75
<_per_> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> jeekl: no i just ment thats normal ( ignor the semi )
<jeekl> HymnToLife: Yeah, I see. Right then. I guess it's all fine and dandy.
<jeekl> imbrandon: Right, thanks.
<gil> hi
<imbrandon> 'ello
<imbrandon> morning HymnToLife
<imbrandon> ;)
<gil> how do i take a large linux partitions and resize it....create a new partition out of it
<imbrandon> qtparted
<gil> is that from the command line
<gil> ?
<imbrandon> no command line is cfdisk
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: When was the last time you did an apt-get update?
<wimpies> 10 minutes ago ?
<Hrrmschmr> k.
<HymnToLife> 'night imbrandon :p
<imbrandon> wimpies: apt-get install openoffice.org2 << drop the "2"
<gil> ok
<imbrandon> wimpies: apt-get install openoffice.org
<wimpies> would that install version 2 ?
<gil> can i create a fats32 partition with qtparted
<gil> ?
<wimpies> or 1
<imbrandon> 2
<HymnToLife> gil> it's recommended to create them with Windows
<wimpies> so whats this .org2 package then ?
<HymnToLife> it might not recognie FAT partitions created with Parted
<imbrandon> meta packages to make the transition wimpies
<HymnToLife> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: (high-quality office productivity suite), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 1.1.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6707 kB, Installed size: 28920 kB
<klerfayt> what does LTS stand for?
<imbrandon> !info openoffice.org dapper
<ubotu> openoffice.org: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-2ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<HymnToLife> yep, seems openoffice.org2 is a metapackage
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: I don't see the package "openoffice.org >2.0.2" in the openoffice.org2 package dependencies.
<gil> i have one large ext3 partition from which i want to create a small fat32 partition!
<wimpies> !info openoffice.org dapper
<ubotu> openoffice.org: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-2ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<HymnToLife> gil > what d'you mean ?
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: comment out all but the ubuntu archives, and do an apt-get update, and then try to install oo.o2.
<imbrandon> gil: resize the ext3 with qtparted and the go into windows and create a fat32 part in the free space
<wimpies> Hrrmschmr : seems I need to install the openoffice.org package
<gil> ok thats what i thought
<imbrandon> wimpies: are you on dapper or breezy ?
<gil> thanks imbrandon
<gil> oh...i have another question about my ALSA sound...
<gil> it seems to look up on me on occasion...how do i restart it?
<Hrrmschmr> wimpies: it's a metapackage that should install all of the oo.o2 stuff.
<gil> lock up
<imbrandon> apt-get install koffice ;) j/k
<gil> when i use mic on skype for example,...afterward my sound is locked up,,,i actually need to turns skype off to fix the problem
<wimpies> imbrandom : dapper (I just upgraded but during upgrade openoffice was removed )
<imbrandon> gil: i dunno look for a init script in /etc/init.d for alsa the do "/etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<imbrandon> wimpies: then yea drop the "2" its not needed in dapper anymore
<imbrandon> !info openoffice.org dapper
<ubotu> openoffice.org: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-2ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<imbrandon> ^^ version 2
<rob138> whenever i do "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" it says call failed, can anyone help?
<imbrandon> !info openoffice.org2 dapper
<ubotu> openoffice.org2: (Transitional package to openoffice.org), section editors, is optional. Version: 2.0.2-2ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 0 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<imbrandon> see meta package
<Hrrmschmr> imbrandon, shouldn't the metapackage automatically install the others? ..and if it doesn't, shouldn't that not be a part of its description in the apt cache?
<rob138> whenever i do "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" it says call failed, can anyone help?
<imbrandon> Hrrmschmr: it SHOULD but its broke, they are working on it ( its a known issue )
<Hrrmschmr> ..but, yeah, either way, installing oo.o should be fine.
<Hrrmschmr> oh.
<Hrrmschmr> Heh.
<Hrrmschmr> imbrandon: thanks..  :-)
<wimpies> imbrandon : do you know anything about kde and screen resolutions ?
<imbrandon> a little , whats up ?
<wimpies> well, KDM runs in the perfect resolution (1280x1024) but when I log on as my user then
<wimpies> it switches to 640x480.
<Hrrmschmr> eugh.
<wimpies> I can manually set it to the proper resolution but it seems to forget every time
<wimpies> (Using system settings -> display
<rob138> can someone help me fix my dcop/hal to see my ipod and make it work with amarok?
<imbrandon> hmm do you .... hold on lemme find the option
<imbrandon> actualy that should work .... if your on the newest dapper, and its still not working file a bug on launchpad.net ( detailed please )
<imbrandon> rob138: whats wrong with it ?
<wimpies> imbrandon : should I report the bug about the screen resolution ?
<imbrandon> wimpies: thats what i was talking about
<RadiantFire> rob138: whats your problem?
<rob138> imbrandon, when i do dcop kded mediamanager fullLIst, which it says to do if amarok can't autodetect, and then it says call failed
<imbrandon> rob138: what version of kubuntu and how do you have the ipod hooked up and what does aramok say ?
<SlimG> anyone know if openoffice.org will be replaced by koffice in the final release of kubuntu 6.06 ?
<imbrandon> SlimG: no it wont ( not for dapper )
<rob138> 6.06 kubuntu, ipod is hooked up through usb...? and amarok says: QWidget::setMinimumSize: The smallest allowed size is (0,0)
<rob138> QComboBox::setCurrentItem: (speakerComboBox) Index 1 out of range X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3  Major opcode:  7Minor opcode:  0 Resource id:  0x340003a
<SlimG> imbrandon: thanks, too bad
<rob138> when i try adding the device manually
<imbrandon> hrm ok i havent seen that one, have you my chance tried amarok 1.4 ?
<rob138> i am using 1.4
<imbrandon> k hrm
<wimpies> BTW. are there known issues with kdetv and dapper ?
<wimpies> When I run Xine or Mplayer things are OK but when I start kdetv X screen goes black (I think
<rob138> imbrandon, yah, i tried remove amarokrc and the amarok folder and reinstall amarok and it still the same
<wimpies> X crashes)
<imbrandon> wimpies: check the forums
<rob138> imbrandon, also when i click auto-detect it popups and says: No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.
<wimpies> imbrandon : at the risk of sounding stupid ... URL ?
<imbrandon> wimpies: www.ubuntuforums.org and www.kubuntuforums.net
<da_fat_thing> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4019.0 <-- i have exactly the same problems
<da_fat_thing> is there any fix yet?
<imbrandon> rob138: no idea about that command but i do know kde/kubuntu has dbus / hal support
<imbrandon> da_fat_thing: maybe try dapper ( better laptop support ) ??
<da_fat_thing> yeah, thats the thing
<da_fat_thing> its not a laptop
<da_fat_thing> ordinary desktop, x800xt, athlon 64 3000+
<imbrandon> yea but your install is thinking it is
<da_fat_thing> pretty much the same config
<da_fat_thing> :\
<da_fat_thing> hm, is that all?
<imbrandon> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/6.06/  <-- dapper release candidate
<da_fat_thing> then i should be able to deactivate the check, shouldn't i?
<da_fat_thing> i've got no blank cds here, so kubuntu is my only shot until tomorrow
<da_fat_thing> hoped to install it tonight
<imbrandon> ahh
<da_fat_thing> also it hangs directly after the check
<da_fat_thing> so its propably not the check itself
<da_fat_thing> heh
<da_fat_thing> dunno what the guys problem in the thread is, but noapic helps me
<da_fat_thing> as a boot parameter
<da_fat_thing> does that change anything important or is it acceptable to keep it permanetly?
<visik7> fonts in dapper sux or I'm stupid ? :)
<imbrandon> da_fat_thing: thats ok to keep perm yes
<da_fat_thing> good
<da_fat_thing> now only xorg is left
<da_fat_thing> but ive always got problems with that
<da_fat_thing> is it normal that the configuration changes?
<da_fat_thing> without me provoking it
<da_fat_thing> xorg cant find a card in the specified pci-bus
<da_fat_thing> how can i find out in which bus it is
<wimpies> In konqueror the view mode icon is no longer there ... how can I reactivate it ?
<gil> imbrandon: how do i get qtparted to work with my drive....when it says it is busy
<gil> can someone help me out with qtparted....
<visik7> konversation n dapper sux
<rob138> imbrandon, i think i figured my ipod problem, it is being mounted as read only, how do i change this?
<visik7> its abbreviate channel name and isn't easy to undestand in which channel am I
<HymnToLife> visik7> only in dapper ?
<visik7> any way to fix it ?
<visik7> HymnToLife: I'm using it in breezy and works ok for my needs
<theine> visik7: what sucks about it?
<HymnToLife> guess I'm too used to my xchat but I didn't like it in Breezy either
<visik7> theine:  it abbreviate channel name and isn't easy to undestand in which channel am I
<visik7> theine: the led at the left of the channel name is too big
<theine> visik7: hmmm, I don't seem to have that problem
<visik7> theine: plain install of flight 7
<visik7> now I'mgoing to try rc
<imbrandon> visik7: the led's dont show up in dapper  : look http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/snapshot2.png
<theine> visik7: I don't have such a led, but I continually upgraded from breezy
<da_fat_thing> is it possible that kubuntu has problems with pcie?
<visik7> imbrandon: I'v enabled it
<RadiantFire> what does SCIM do?
<nomad> hello
<imbrandon> standard something input method, something about mappping kleys
<imbrandon> keys*
<RadiantFire> really?
<visik7> btw most of my font apps in breezy are setted to xft font (dunno where is it but is cool ) in dapper there isn't such a font
<RadiantFire> I wonder if I could use it to get at my multimedia h otkeys
<gil> imbrandon: how do i get qtparted to lock onto my drive...it says it is busy
<imbrandon> gil unmount it
<gil> unmount root partition
<imbrandon> you cant change a mounted drive
<RadiantFire> gil, do act on  your own harddrive your gonna have to boot with some sort of rescue CD
<imbrandon> ahh if its root you have to boot from a live cd or such
<gil> i cant use qtparted like partiition magic?
<nomad> anyone with drake that has xgl running ?
<imbrandon> gil , not on mounted drives ( you can run qtpartd on a livecd )
<gil> ok
<imbrandon> *yawns* , soooooo how is everyone this eve ?
* imbrandon drops a pin on the floor
* RadiantFire takes a picture of the pin from Sprint
<imbrandon> lol
<RadiantFire> sigh
<RadiantFire> pointers are evil...
<imbrandon> ye they are ...... * sticks with c# *
<RadiantFire> oh wells...
<RadiantFire> when in doubt, scrape the whole function and start over :)
<Kadran> hi did any one tried to install hsf modem on kubuntu?
<Kadran> please tell me how?
<imbrandon> hsf sorry no, i havent used a modem in a long time
<HymnToLife> Kadran> you have a site full of informations on this subject at http://www.linmodems.org
<HymnToLife> but it might be a bit confusing, ask for help if needed
<Kadran> HymnToLife: thanks
<da_fat_thing> now its getting frustrating
<da_fat_thing> i tought (k)ubuntu was so good at detecting hardware -.-
<HymnToLife> da_fat_thing> it is
<imbrandon> da_fat_thing: for the most part it is
<HymnToLife> at least for me
<da_fat_thing> i dunno, i dont have any exotic hardware and i cant seem to find the error, it behaves differently on every boot
<imbrandon> da_fat_thing: ipod ?
<da_fat_thing> no,
<da_fat_thing> nope
<imbrandon> what are your errors, what ahardware ?>
<imbrandon> we can TRY to help
<da_fat_thing> well, a card reader, im gonna disconnect that
<da_fat_thing> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4019.0
<da_fat_thing> still that
<da_fat_thing> exept it sometimes works with noapic or pci=routeirq as boot parameters
<da_fat_thing> or it locks up at a different point
<imbrandon> ahhh as i sugested before , atleaste TRY dapper
<da_fat_thing> :\
<imbrandon> breezy will be upgrading to dapper by default in a few days anyhow
<da_fat_thing> yeah.
<imbrandon> in your case might be good to jump ahead
<da_fat_thing> any way to do that from the console?
<imbrandon> yea if you have network
<imbrandon> just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the "breezy" to "dapper"
<imbrandon> and apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<imbrandon> wait for it to finish, reboot
<da_fat_thing> if i get to boot it i'll try, if not, i'll have to wait till tomorrow
<imbrandon> da_fat_thing:
<da_fat_thing> i had kubuntu 3 i think, that worked very well
<imbrandon> when booting
<imbrandon> edit the grub entry and add "single" without quotes to the end
<da_fat_thing> i'm just wondering what changed
<da_fat_thing> k
<imbrandon> that will put you in single user mode
<imbrandon> to do the upgrade
<da_fat_thing> k
<imbrandon> then remove it when finished ( still might need noapic depending on your hardware
<imbrandon> )
<da_fat_thing> well, noapic isnt working anymore :(
<da_fat_thing> strange
<YazzY> hi guys
<YazzY> i dapper the latest version of ubuntu ?
<imbrandon> yes dapper RC is
<YazzY> thanks
<YazzY> what repositories do i need to add to get applications like ktorrent, kmplayer, dixv support and such ?
<imbrandon> universe and multiverse
<imbrandon> YazzY: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/738176
<YazzY> imbrandon: could you please post your apt config on pastebin.com ?
<da_fat_thing> is there some sort of boot-log?
<YazzY> heh
<YazzY> thanks
<imbrandon> da_fat_thing: /var/log/messages
<YazzY> thanks again and laters
<nrdb> I was wondering if there is an interface that goes direct to the ethernet hardware without going though the TCP/IP stack?
<nrdb> that is for a C program!
<Dasnipa`> sounds like that would be too easily exploitable...
<Kyral> oyah
<imbrandon> nrdb: you could probbly write a kernel interface ;)
<imbrandon> gl
<scubes13> anyone familiar with booting a box via pxes having already installed freenx onto kubuntu?
<scubes13> any direction at all is well appreciated
<scubes13> someone had mentioned the pxes project, but I have yet to be able to figure out what is needed on a kubuntu box to connect a client
<imbrandon> scubes13: might try edubuntu channel they use ltsp alot ( just let them know your on kubuntu though )
<nrdb> imbrandon: so there isn't an interface or you don't know what it is?
<imbrandon> nrdb: no, you would have to write a driver on your own
<nrdb> imbrandon: ok thanks for that. :(
<_bbeck> Does anyone know if the release candidate that came out today will there be a live cd for it?
<imbrandon> there already is
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmmm, McDonalds is offering adult happy meals.
<_bbeck> oh, is the desktop version what they're calling the live cd?
<imbrandon> ye
<imbrandon> s
<imbrandon> alternate install is the text mode install
<coreymon77> guys i have a question
<coreymon77> for printers
<scubes13> imbrandon: thanks for the tip, had not even thought about edubuntu channel, thanks again
<imbrandon> np
<evader> Hi, I just installed Flight 7 last night, and now the release candidate came out today!!!
<coreymon77> would a driver for the hp photosmart 3200 work for the hp photosmart 3210
<evader> Is there a changelog?
<imbrandon> evader: just apt-get dist-upgrade and you will have the latest , dosent matter what you install
<evader> Can I read the changelog still please
<imbrandon> coreymon77: yes , most likely ( they only release major numbers )
<HymnToLife> !changelog
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<RadiantFire> does he need to dist upgrade if he installed flight7?
<evader> Thanks
<imbrandon> RadiantFire: its always better to use dist-upgrade rather than upgrade unless you have a specific reason
<coreymon77> so i should use hplip
<imbrandon> coreymon77: yes
<evader> I can't seem to find the right changelog
<evader> I want to see the differences between flight 7, and the RC
<da_fat_thing> well, thanks for the help, the upgrade will take 30 minutes so ill try that tomorrow
<coreymon77> i mean hpjis
<da_fat_thing> gn8
<coreymon77> now my printer has ethernet capabilities meaning it can connect directly to my network as a seperate entity
<imbrandon> evader: read the dapper-changes mailing list, there isnt a "changelog" per se
<coreymon77> would all i need to do to get it to work is download the driver
<coreymon77> ?
<evader> imbrandon: ok i'll have a look
<imbrandon> evader: many thousands packages get changed , would be impossible to maintain
<evader> ok
<imbrandon> coreymon77: correct
<coreymon77> or should i upgrade to dapper rc before trying
<evader> imbrandon: well i just wanted to know if there is any configuration changes that i miss out on because i used Flight 7
<imbrandon> dosent matter coreymon77
<drgonzo> hello all
<imbrandon> evader: no, not as long as you are apt-get dist-upgrading , its exactly the same
<drgonzo> is anyone here using kbfx with kubuntu, I'm having issues with the applet
<evader> ok
<evader> thanks
<imbrandon> drgonzo: yes i'm using it ( http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/snapshot2.png  )
<drgonzo> Once I installed the deb package  through synaptic, I can add kbfxvista( the name of the applet) to my pannel, but from there I can't edit it or open it
<coreymon77> which would bring me to my next problem
<imbrandon> in the control center
<drgonzo> oh, In kde components?
<imbrandon> no apperance
<drgonzo> ok thanks :)
<coreymon77> imbrandon, apt on my computer has no repositories on it, after installing kubuntu fresh apt has no repositories
<coreymon77> how could i get all the ones i need
<imbrandon> coreymon77:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/738176
<coreymon77> where does the repositories list go
<imbrandon> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<coreymon77> oh, by the way, i still have breezy
<imbrandon> ouch , will still work, just change all the "dapper" to breezy
<coreymon77> but i want to get dapper rc through apt
<coreymon77> how would i do that
<imbrandon> then use my sources.list
<HymnToLife> coreymon77> here's mine if you want : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<HymnToLife> it's for Breezy
<imbrandon> and apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<dergringo> hi, I am looking for an alternative icon theme for kopete (not an emoticon theme) but I can't find anything :(
<imbrandon> then use my sources.list ( to get dapper if thats what you want )
<imbrandon> and apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<imbrandon> dergringo: check kde-look.org
<coreymon77> do i have to do anything so that it downlaod non final releases aswell
<imbrandon> coreymon77: here this is easyier to ready : http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/sources.list
<dergringo> imbrandon: I do, daily :D But I just find emoticon sets :(
<coreymon77> oh, and thanks hymm
<coreymon77> which one do i use
<imbrandon> no coreymon77 just do the updates every day and you dont have to do anything
<coreymon77> the breezy one from hymm or yours
<imbrandon> coreymon77: if you want dapper use mine
<imbrandon> if you want breezy then his
<imbrandon> you wanted to upgrade to dapper right ?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> and where do i put it
<imbrandon> coreymon77:  http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/sources.list  <-- make your /etc/apt/sources.list look like that
<imbrandon> with "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<coreymon77> so just replace my sources.list with the one you gave me
<imbrandon> and then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<imbrandon> coreymon77: yes
<imbrandon> and then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<imbrandon> it will upgrade you
<coreymon77> oh, and this includes kubuntu right
<imbrandon> yes thats kubuntu or ubuntu
<imbrandon> either one
* imbrandon uses kubuntu ;)
<coreymon77> could i just use sudo -s and not have to type sudo all the time
<veronica--f> I always did the long version of that: sudo zsh
<imbrandon> could but i dont recomend that to new people
* imbrandon always uses "sudo su -"
<imbrandon> coreymon77: you WILL have to reinstall openoffice.org when done ( no way arround it atm ) but its easy , when its all done just "apt-get install openoffice.org"
<coreymon77> brandon, i know how to use apt, ive been using linux for years
<imbrandon> kk sorry, dont mean to talk you down, alot of people in here dont ;)
<Spaceraver> including me
<coreymon77> i can still use kubuntu while dist upgrade is going right
<imbrandon> yup
<coreymon77> good
<Ahmuck> if i unplug my cable, and then plug it back in will kubuntu auto connect ?
<imbrandon> to what ? ethernet ?
<Bilford> tj9991,  cant you transfer everything off the Windows drive instead, and then remove Windows
<Ahmuck> i am having problems with resize on a windows xp box
<HymnToLife> what problem exactly ?
<Ahmuck> I get an error that says, "Failed to create enough space for installation  The resize operation did not create enough free space for the installation.  Resizing may have failed.  You will have to set up partitions manually.  <Go Back> <Continue>
<Ahmuck> Windows XP Pro and NTFS
<HymnToLife> Ahmuck> resize your NTFS manually with GParted before installation
<Ahmuck> ok
<brad_> im thinking about switching from slackware to kubuntu because of its amd64 support. how was is its support for sata drives?
<HymnToLife> brad_> It's rather kernel-based but no problem for me
<zblach> hey, anyone here use gtkpod often?
<brad_> ive used it
<zblach> that sounds like it's in the past tense
<zblach> i just got an ipod video in the mail, and i'm wondering if there's a gtkpod-like program for video
<zblach> ***videos
<brad_> i think i read on their site that is gonna support video pretty soon
<zblach> any idea what 'really soon' means?
<brad_> i was actually looking for the same thing
<drgonzo> oh btw, now that dapper is final, do I need to change my repo entry ?
<brad_> i just got an ipod video
<zblach> brad_: the version included with breezy is 99.2, and video is supported from 99.0
<zblach> maybe i'll take a second look
<brad_> oh nice deal
<brad_> i had some problems with it
<brad_> kept crashing
<drgonzo> do i  even need the repo now that dapper is released?
<drgonzo> won't kubuntu 3.5.2 be in the main repo now?
<Bilford> I dont know.  what if people dont want to upgrade?
<dipnlik> hi all. my konqueror's amaroK sidebar is not working, it always display "no track playing". any ideas?
<seth> hi dipnlik, what kind of media files are you using?
<brad_> there isnt a dvd releasee of dapper?
<Bilford> why do you want a DVD
<dipnlik> seth: mostly mp3, but i have some oggs and wma's and mp4, i think
<seth> dipnlik, breezy or dapper?
<seth> dipnlik, if dapper, amarok 1.3 or 1.4?
<dipnlik> seth: dapper, 1.4-beta3
<seth> perfect
<seth> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<brad_> there was a dvd with the last release wasnt there?
<seth> 1.4 final is out
<seth> should fix your issue
<dipnlik> seth: wow, cool!
<brad_> what was the reason for the dvd release? because it was a livecd and install disc
<seth> the dvd also contained all of main
<Bilford> You can install with the Live CD
<Bilford> you dont need the DVD to install
<brad_> what do you mean all of main... sorry i dont know all that much about kubuntu. im thinking of switching from slackware
<Bilford> you only need the CD
<Bilford> after you load the Live CD, theres a desktop icon to Install
<brad_> is dapper safe to install or should i stick with breezy till dapper is final
<dipnlik> brad_: no problems with breezy here
<brad_> dipnlik, do you mean dapper?
<dipnlik> brad_: dapper here, sorry
<brad_> ok
<dipnlik> brad_: i'd go breezy in a work environment, maybe
<brad_> ive heard a lot of good things about *ubuntu. the whole it just works motto makes me feel confident
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Bilford> Dapper is safe.  the official release iis in about a week
<dipnlik> brad_: i really like this part too
<HymnToLife> hmm what about servers, should I dist-upgrade mine ?
<Bilford> I think it's better to install Dapper fresh rather than Breezy, and have to upgrade a week later
<brad_> 6.06 LTS is downloading right now
<Bilford> where are you getting it from
<Bilford> the link I posted?
<brad_> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/6.06/
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> oh, sorry
<Bilford> RC is out
<brad_> yup
<brad_> today
<Bilford> cool
<unix_infidel> how would i go about removing old packages from cache?
<unix_infidel> or is that even viable since ubuntu doesnt really release new software.
<brad_> so with kubuntu i have access to all of ubuntu packages and all of debians? is that true?
<unix_infidel> brad_: yes.
<imbrandon> most of debians not all
<HymnToLife> be careful when using Debian binaries though
<EvilIdler> Ubuntu recompiles pretty much everything from Debian. Kubuntu is the KDE desktop for Ubunru.
<brad_> thats really the main thing that slackware lacks... package management
<HymnToLife> bbut all of Ubuntu for sure, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are basically the same thing
<EvilIdler> There's probably an apt-slack by now :)
<brad_> evil_doer, there is
<unix_infidel> anyone on my old package removal questino,
<EvilIdler> idler = !doer
<brad_> slapt-get actually
<imbrandon> unix_infidel: what question ?
<unix_infidel> imbrandon: how would i go about removing old packages from cache.
<EvilIdler> Yeah, I thought they'd get to their senses eventually, even in slack territory :)
<unix_infidel> and what threshold in days does it use to determine which packages are out dated.
<imbrandon> apt-get clean
<unix_infidel> imbrandon: threshold?
<EvilIdler> No threshold. The packages stay till you run clean.
<imbrandon>    clean - Erase downloaded archive files
<imbrandon>    autoclean - Erase old downloaded archive files
<brad_> there is also no talk of supporting amd64 either. and since i just paid for a new system id like to use it to its potential
<imbrandon> no threshhol, all or none
<imbrandon> brad- :)
<brad_> yes?
<imbrandon> just a smile at amd64
<brad_> oh :)
<brad_> where is this repository of packages? can i look at the goods?
<imbrandon> packages.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> ubuntu and kubuntu both use the same repos , its just diffrences in whats installed by default
<brad_> oh really
<HymnToLife> exactly
<EvilIdler> Ubuntu defaults to Gnome. Kubuntu is the KDE desktop instead.
<imbrandon> ubuntu == gnome/gtk , kubuntu == kde , by default but can be mixed and matched etc
<brad_> wow
<imbrandon> and if you install kubuntu and wanna try ubuntu just "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop etc etc etc
<brad_> xubuntu?
<brad_> hrm
<imbrandon> xfce4
<HymnToLife> !xubuntu
<ubotu> well, xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<dipnlik> brad_: xubuntu is cool, i used it at work
<brad_> ah nice
<brad_> yea xfce is nice
<dipnlik> wow, kwrite is not available anymore, anyone knows why?
<imbrandon> like i said all the *buntu's use the same repos , just whats installed by default ( kubuntu == kubuntu-desktop and dependancies )
<imbrandon> dipnlik: its avaible just not installed by default .... apt-get install kwrite
<imbrandon> but kte is nicer
<imbrandon> err kate
<imbrandon> ;)
<dipnlik> imbrandon: not available here, are you sure it is available?
<brad_> i really hope this is nice as it seems
<imbrandon> my bad, look like kwrite == kate
<brad_> im sick of standing on my head to get some things to work in slack
<HymnToLife> imbrandon> I'm pretty sure it is, in Breezy at least
<imbrandon> brad it is ...... BUT just rember its not the end all / be all BUT if your used to slack then you will love it
<dipnlik> imbrandon: IIRC, it was possible to embed vim in kwrite, this is not possible on kate
<imbrandon> HymnToLife: probbly
<imbrandon> !info kwrite breezy
<imbrandon> !info kwrite dapper
<imbrandon> hmmm
<imbrandon> !+info kwrite dapper
<ubotu> Package 'kwrite' does not exist.
<imbrandon> !+info kwrite breezy
<ubotu> Package 'kwrite' does not exist.
<dipnlik> :-O
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> is kwrite part of koffice ?
<dipnlik> imbrandon: no, that is kword
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<HymnToLife> !info kwrite
<imbrandon> might have to get a debian package for now and take your chances, then ask the -motu to maby get it in for edgy
<HymnToLife> that's strange
<imbrandon> debian etch/sarge packages *can* work , just be carefull with them
<imbrandon> but if your a vim user then you might be used to that ....... *chokes on vim*
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> j/k
<imbrandon> but i'll see what the deal is later once dapper has shipped for getting it into edgy for ya if its possible
<NeoChaosX> kwrite is installed if you have kate installed
<NeoChaosX> it's just a stripped down kate
<imbrandon> thats what i thought NeoChaosX
<imbrandon> but he seems to think diffrent
<NeoChaosX> who does?
<imbrandon> dipnlik:
<dipnlik> NeoChaosX: wow, yeah i have kwrite (just not on katapult, wierd)
<HymnToLife> [03:54]  <imbrandon> but he seems to think diffrent <= I hate apple :p
<imbrandon> lol
<nahoj> anyone else having trouble with kubuntu dapper freezing very often?
* imbrandon is on a macbook now 
<imbrandon> nahoj: not i, been running dapper a long time now
<dipnlik> HymnToLife: i like mac minis, want one :)
<dipnlik> imbrandon: how do you like the macbook?
<HymnToLife> The only Apple stuff I ever bought was an iPod :p
<nahoj> my system just froze 2 times in five minutes...
<imbrandon> i LOVE it
<imbrandon> nahoj: why?
<dipnlik> NeoChaosX: kwrite can have vim embedded
<brad_> so im searching packages.ubuntu.com and some packages have  restricted in red letters after the title what is that all about?
<nahoj> imbrandon, no idea, every day it freezes at least 4-5 times
<HymnToLife> I would't spit on a 12" iBook either but I cn't afford having 2 laptops yet
<nahoj> everything but the mouse just stop working
<dipnlik> NeoChaosX: Settings, Choose editor
<nahoj> no option but to reboot
<imbrandon> brad_: diffrent licencing
<NeoChaosX> dipnlik: didn't know that, that's interesting
<dipnlik> NeoChaosX: just want to know what do I need to do to have vim embedded
<NeoChaosX> Ah
<dipnlik> NeoChaosX: google says vimpart, but kubuntu doesn't have that package either
<nahoj> imbrandon, i just had a clean install and after 3 minutes it froze completely
<d3a> a new Windows xp installation has destroyed my grub ? is there a way to have the multiboot ?
<imbrandon> nahoj: check /var/log/messages for errors, sounds like you have some hardware issues maybe
<dipnlik> nahoj: my dapper freezed when I tried something OpenGL w/o configuring my video card
<brad_> d3a, should have installed windows first
<d3a> i can get in to my previous ubuntu partitions
<d3a> brad_ yes too late
<dipnlik> imbrandon: i'll have to save money for some 6 months to buy my mini... quite sad
<imbrandon> d3a: yes just use the ubuntu cd again and repair grub ( there is a repair menu )
<d3a> oh tks
<d3a> bye all
<nahoj> imbrandon, hmm... i don't really know what to look for... *n00b*
<NeoChaosX> dipnlik: yeah, funny, vimpart package is in Breezy, but not in Dapper
<nahoj> imbrandon, in the file, that is...
<imbrandon> nahoj: look for errors
<dipnlik> NeoChaosX: maybe it is hidden in another vimpackage, heh
<NeoChaosX> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fk%2Fkdeaddons%2Fvimpart_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=5fcf3f0c16405cfcd7a389cc8331045f&arch=i386&type=main
<NeoChaosX> That has links to where you can download the Breezy vimpart package
<dipnlik> NeoChaosX: oh, thanks :)
<NeoChaosX> no problem
<brad_> dipnlik, what video card do you have?
<dipnlik> brad_: radeon 9250
<brad_> do you have it working with opengl now?
<NeoChaosX> oh wait a minute. dipnlik, it doesn't work in Dapper
<NeoChaosX> it requires an older version of the kdelibs4c2 package. >_<
<dipnlik> brad_: well, i followed the steps on the wiki, and noticed better performance, but didn't try even an opengl screensaver
<NeoChaosX> The question is if it was updated for KDE 3.5. If it wasn't, that may explain why it isn't in the Dapper repos
<nahoj> imbrandon, hmm.. when i check the file I can't find the word error anywhere....
<brad_> k, i have an ati card as well... did it give you any ass pains
<conflabermits> anyone wanna volunteer to help me? i just migrated from xp and i'm having some problems getting used to linux. need help installing stuff and learning the basics. volunteers?
<nahoj> conflabermits, off course, newbie-questions are my speciality. ;-)
<conflabermits> awesome
* nahoj only know the answers to newbie-questions
<nahoj> that's why :p
<masterloki> Hi there is there a way to install 6.06 live beta on text mode?
<conflabermits> so nahoj, i downloaded a version of tron (the game) and i'm trying to learn how to install it
<nahoj> conflabermits, is it .deb?
<conflabermits> tron-0.5beta.tar.gz
<conflabermits> what do you mean by .deb?
* Hrrmschmr lurks for your amusement.
<nahoj> .deb is a package that is ready to be installed with debian-based distros
<brad_> hrmm this is weird...  im missing a gig of ram
<nahoj> conflabermits, start with extracting the file
<conflabermits> hmm, i guess it isn't. i didn't see that extension on any of the files
<conflabermits> yeah, extracted
<conflabermits> that was the easy part :)
<dipnlik> masterloki: you want terminal commands to install 6.06 or install 6.06 w/o graphic mode?
<nahoj> conflabermits, hmm... are u sure u can play that in linux?
<conflabermits> i should be able to
<dipnlik> conflabermits: where did you download it from?
<masterloki> dipnlik I want to enter in
<masterloki> dipnlik install w/o graphic mode
<masterloki> dipnlik: sorry to much lag
<conflabermits> it might take me a little while to find the website...
<conflabermits> lemme check the history
<dipnlik> masterloki: on install, there is a server mode install or something like that... ubuntu-server ... i saw that once, just don't remember exactly now
<masterloki> dipnlik, ok let me check
<nahoj> conflabermits, hmm.. got my hands full right now, but i am sure u are in good hands. good luck =)
<conflabermits> http://freshmeat.net/projects/vgatron/?branch_id=35279&release_id=120440
<conflabermits> thanks for the help, have a good one
<Hrrmschmr> conflabermits, wait.
<nahoj> see u around, good night
<Hrrmschmr> I have come out of my lurking for a purpose.
<Hrrmschmr> ..have you heard of armagetron?
<conflabermits> not at all
<Hrrmschmr> you should try it.  3d, multiplayer (same machine or otherwise).
<conflabermits> if you missed all the action, i'm about two days, about two hours, into using kubuntu
<Hrrmschmr> ..it is the love of the gods shining down on tron lovers.
<conflabermits> is there a basic mode? i'm a fan of the classic
<Hrrmschmr> ..well, you can change the 3d view..
<Hrrmschmr> hehe.
<conflabermits> hmmm
<conflabermits> do you have a link to one that's easy to install?
<Hrrmschmr> it's simple, fun gameplay.
<conflabermits> or that you can guide me through
<Hrrmschmr> apt-get install armagetron.
<Hrrmschmr> ..that's it.
<conflabermits> ok
<Hrrmschmr> ..it's nice, but not necessary, to have 3d accelleration.
<Hrrmschmr> armagetron -w if you need to run it as a window.
<conflabermits> adept, right?
<Hrrmschmr> yep.
<dipnlik> conflabermits: you can search for tron in adept :) i saw armaagetron and ktron at least
<MasterEvilAce> Ktron is stupid
<conflabermits> i can't seem to find it
<MasterEvilAce> armaagetron we played at school
<MasterEvilAce> that game was AWESOMe
<MasterEvilAce> i don't know of spelling
<conflabermits> lemme fetch updates
<conflabermits> i found ktron
<MasterEvilAce> ktron is 2D
<MasterEvilAce> it's like the game snake
<conflabermits> no prob
<MasterEvilAce> except with two snakes
<conflabermits> right
<MasterEvilAce> and no items
<conflabermits> i know tron
<MasterEvilAce> yeah.
<imbrandon> tron ;)
<Hrrmschmr> armagetron is love.
<MasterEvilAce> KTron is lame in comparison to 3d armagetron
<conflabermits> the only other person i know with linux has it i think, that's one of the reasons why i wanted to get linux :P
<Hrrmschmr> it's all the simplicity of the older games, with some newer graphics.
<Hrrmschmr> :-)
<MasterEvilAce> true
<imbrandon> ktron is a clone of the old tron arcade game MasterEvilAce
<MasterEvilAce> imbrandon: I understand.. it
<MasterEvilAce> s just rubbish :)
<conflabermits> so i clicked install and commit changes
<dipnlik> i basically use emulators for non-windows gaming, maybe i'll give armagetron a try
<conflabermits> SWEET it worked!
<conflabermits> so adept is basically how i get most apps?
<imbrandon> yup
<Hrrmschmr> Yep.
<Hrrmschmr> Look 'em up on the internet, and then see if they're in adept.
<conflabermits> ah
<Hrrmschmr> Oh.
<Hrrmschmr> Hey.
<EvilIdler> Happypenguin.org and Freshmeat.net are good places to start
<Hrrmschmr> If you don't have at least the 'universe' repository on, you should try it.
<Hrrmschmr> erh, should turn it on.
<Hrrmschmr> It will increase your selection a lot.
<dipnlik> i have universe and multiverse. just don't know exactly what is what, but in this case more is more :)
<Hrrmschmr> :-)
<EvilIdler> Add the PLF repository, and you have all you need, pretty much
<Hrrmschmr> Just remember that if you see two packages that seem similar, and one has 'ubuntu' in the package version, use that one.
<dipnlik> PLF?
<EvilIdler> Penguin Liberation Front :)
<imbrandon> cybefunk is better ;)
<dipnlik> don't know about this
<imbrandon> it has dapper stuff
<Hrrmschmr> eh?
<conflabermits> hmmmm
<Hrrmschmr> What is this cybefunk you speak of?
<conflabermits> i shall do some research
<Hrrmschmr> :-)
<EvilIdler> I'm on Breezy, because the kernels in Dapper won't boot
<Hrrmschmr> :-(
<conflabermits> my goal is just to learn how to navigate in linux by the end of the summer
<Hrrmschmr> heh.
<Hrrmschmr> Well, you'll prolly have it by then.
<Hrrmschmr> Most of the distributions have one sort of package manager or another.
<imbrandon> # Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages, GPG key: 33BAC1B3)
<imbrandon> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ dapper main
<Hrrmschmr> Adept, Synaptic, kpackage, yum..
<imbrandon> ^^ w32codecs and such
<Hrrmschmr> Thanks, imbrandon.
<conflabermits> hey, thanks for the help guys. i'm off to play some tron and browse around for more stuff
<conflabermits> adios
<Hrrmschmr> :-)
<brad_> ok off to install this...
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<coreymon77> im running dist-upgrade (finally)
<imbrandon> heh
<EvilIdler> Hmm..not good. Adept crashed when I selected ScummVM :/
<Parkotron> Is there a way to make Kopete ignore status when sorting contacts?
<DrBair> anyone out there use bing?
<coreymon77> ill be back with dapper!
<imbrandon> coreymon77 : good luck
<kathy> I'm having trouble getting my Palm m500 to consistently sync with KPilot
<kathy> the strange thing is my Tungsten T works flawlessly
<Ed_L> if I install 6.06 LTS now, will there be an easy update path to the final version?
<imbrandon> "apt-get dist-upgrade" wait to finish .... done ;)
<imbrandon> thats easy huh ;)
<Ed_L> indeed
<Ed_L> after a failed Xandros attempt I'm now stuck on Mandrake :/
<imbrandon> in other words yes, sorry kinda sarcastic tonight
<imbrandon> failed Xandros ?
<imbrandon> heh i never wanted to pay for xandros or i might have tried it sometime
<Ed_L> it was stuck on 1024x768 on a widescreen LCD. no fun :/
<Ed_L> there is an open circulation edition of it, but it was released a year ago to the month
<Ed_L> I like how KDE just crashed
<drgonzo> hello all
<drgonzo> anyone here using xgf and kde ?
<drgonzo> xgl*
<imbrandon> drgonzo: might have better luck in #ubuntu-xgl if anyone is awake
<drgonzo> ah thanks
<DrBair> drgonzo: have played with it a little if you can't find help there
<drgonzo> OK thanks DrBair
<drgonzo> Seems it might be dead atm.
<drgonzo> DrBlair: i'm trying to follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148860&highlight=compwiz
<drgonzo> I've got a nvidia fx 5200, and i've compiled the driver using the exe for my own kernel.
<drgonzo> compiled my own headers that is.
<drgonzo> Anyway once I've gone through all the steps for kde, i restart ubuntu and when kdm boots up the nvidia windows starts but then it just dies back to a terminal straight away
<drgonzo> actually im going to try something
<drgonzo> brb
<drgonzo> is that guide no good?
<drgonzo> DrBair: Neither the gnome or the kde parts work for me
<drgonzo> oh yeah im using 8756
<dereks> drgonzo: check out #ubuntu-xgl ... its a whole channel for that topic :)
<drgonzo> yeah, im there.
<dereks> :)
<DrBair> drgonzo: have you checked the output of the xorg log?
<drgonzo> there is nothing
<drgonzo> nothing complaing anyway
<drgonzo> DrBair: did you follow that guide ?
<DrBair> yeah, no problems on my NV6600
<drgonzo> I compiled the nvidia drivers by hand using the nvidia installer
<drgonzo> do i need the packaged nvidia-glx etc ?
<MasterEvilAce> okay, i gave user access to smbmount command or whatnot. so i can mount stuff w/o root. but it still wants my user password to do it. is there a way to provide this in the mount command so i can put it in a script w/o having to enter pass everytime
<DrBair> MasterEvilAce: I can tell you it is possible
<MasterEvilAce> DrBair: but not anymore?
<DrBair> drgonzo: the nv installer should have brought glx with it
<DrBair> MasterEvilAce: I think its something like 'mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx -o password=xxx //address /mountpoint'
<drgonzo> brb trying something
<MasterEvilAce> DrBair: is that password for MY user on linux so my user can mount it? or is it for the network share access?
<DrBair> for the share access
<MasterEvilAce> oh :-/ looking for a way to bypass my linux user password
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> problem
<coreymon77> big problem
<MasterEvilAce> coreymon77: yes?
<coreymon77> internet not workin
<MasterEvilAce> coreymon77: does your network card get recognized?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> ralink card
<coreymon77> rt2500
<robotgeek> coreymon77: should work out of the box, really
<DrBair> how does dmesg look when you attempt to connect?
<robotgeek> coreymon77: are you on breezy / dapper?
<coreymon77> dapper
<coreymon77> dmesg
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> i use iwconfig
<robotgeek> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<robotgeek> coreymon77: check that link out, and i'll help you thru it
<coreymon77> haha! ubotu!
<coreymon77> one problem
<coreymon77> im in windoze right now
<coreymon77> thats how im tlakin to you guys
<coreymon77> hey!
<robotgeek> coreymon77: hmm, it is going to be an issue without 2 computers/other computer on wire
<coreymon77> theres a whole special page for my specific card!
<robotgeek> coreymon77: i also used to use te card, it should really work directly in dapper
<coreymon77> its working
<coreymon77> im connecting to my network
<coreymon77> just not the intarweb
<robotgeek> coreymon77: as in, you can ping the gateway, but not google
<coreymon77> i cant acess my router either
<coreymon77> havent tried pingin it though
<robotgeek> coreymon77: okay, maybe we need to set route or something
<coreymon77> ??
<coreymon77> heres the problem though, i cant use konversation in linux, so if i go and try something and it doesnt work, i have to go back into doze, which is a pain in the @$$
<MasterEvilAce> ok, cool. i figured out the mounting stuff. when i put a mount entry into /etc/fstab, it puts an icon on my desktop. anyway to get rid of that?
<coreymon77> robo. you there?
<robotgeek> coreymon77: yeah
<coreymon77> so, what do i do
<coreymon77> the way in which i have to reboot as little as possible
<robotgeek> coreymon77: do you have a ehternet connection
<coreymon77> give me all the possible things that you can think of to try which would fix it or show you what is wrong, ill try them all and tell you if they work or not
<coreymon77> i have a wireless card
<robotgeek> coreymon77: maybe printout the wireless howto/save it on the linux machine?
<coreymon77> ?????
<coreymon77> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<coreymon77> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<coreymon77> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<MasterEvilAce> if you can connect to network but not internet.. maybe there's a proxy setup for some reason?
<coreymon77> aslright you ge tthe point
<EvilIdler> Holy punctuation, Batman!
<robotgeek> coreymon77: please don't do that
<coreymon77> alright i had my fun
<coreymon77> ace: iwconfig and kcontrol say im connected and i dont have a prox
<coreymon77> y
<MasterEvilAce> and check if there are DNS servers? if not add one. like 4.2.2.1 4.2.2.2 4.2.2.3  are the ones i use (someone else suggested them)
<coreymon77> i have my own dns servers
<critter> the new release of dapper is nice...
<critter> very nice
<coreymon77> ill copy them directly from my router (im doing this all in windoze btw)
<MasterEvilAce> yeah make sure all the settings are filled in that you can
<MasterEvilAce> although DHCP should work perfectly fine
<coreymon77> DNS 1:  	24.153.22.195 DNS 2:  	24.153.22.67
<coreymon77> and it worked perfectly in breezy
<critter> hey this might be a bit off topic, but does anyone know where i could grab a nice skin to go with beep-media-player; the default skin is meant for ubuntu, and i am running kubuntu, so it looks a bit ugly
<critter> i need something blueish
<robotgeek> amarok :)
<coreymon77> what, doze media player
<critter> amarok is cool, but i like the simplicity of beep
<critter> plus im on an older machine, so i am tryin to save those extra cpu cycles :P
<coreymon77> now
<coreymon77> back to my prob
<coreymon77> people
<coreymon77> robo, ace anyone got any other idea
<coreymon77> s
<masterloki> Hi there anyone knows who to start text-mode install on 6.06 LST?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:coreymon77] : Linuxit! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:coreymon77] : Shipit! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<coreymon77> i cant believe that worked
<MasterEvilAce> coreymon77: not really.. it's weird that it connects to network but you can't use the internet. I'd make sure DHCP (automatic config) produces the same results as manually-configing. also try to ping,etc. places
<MasterEvilAce> masterloki: what is LST?
<coreymon77> you mean lts?
<masterloki> yes
<masterloki> typing error
<coreymon77> look
<coreymon77> what do i do
<coreymon77> i want my eentarweb to work!!!
<masterloki> how?
<MasterEvilAce> is that the live cd master?
<masterloki> MasterEvilAce, yes
<MasterEvilAce> boot the live CD
<MasterEvilAce> there's an install option icon on the desktop of the CD
<coreymon77> who me?
<MasterEvilAce> i don't know if there's a diff way (not booting live cd, that is)
<MasterEvilAce> but that's what i did
<MasterEvilAce> coreymon: no
<masterloki> MasterEvilAce, I don't want to use it
<coreymon77> loki: i just used an install cd
<coreymon77> a regular old classic install disk
<masterloki> MasterEvilAce, It seems it destriy my partition table
<coreymon77> loki: use a regular old install cd
<MasterEvilAce> masterloki: hmm? weird. it shouldn't mess with partitions until you get to a certain part of install, and it will ask you if you want to config it yourself me thinks
<coreymon77> or get breezy and then dist-upgrade
<drgonzo> ok, it sort of works now
<masterloki> coreymon77, dist-upgrade brokes my install
<coreymon77> i dont know what to do with my inet
<drgonzo> If i run thefuture by hand after boot it starts up but suddently all my apps can't be moved and no keyboard entry works
<coreymon77> it seems like its destined never to work :(
<coreymon77> atleast you can still use linux
<coreymon77> im beginning to give up
<robotgeek> coreymon77: okay, lets try to go over it step by step
<drgonzo> mmm, ok very buggy
<drgonzo> can someone tell me what the /etc/kde3/xdm/xdmrc ServerCmd= line was. I stupidly wrote over it without backing it up
<coreymon77> doc: its important, kubuntu cant work without it, once you shut off you computer you will never be able to boot kubuntu again without reinstalling it
<bintrue> so is the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu the UI?
<coreymon77> just kidding
<drgonzo> that is for kde 3.52
<coreymon77> i have no clue what its for
<drgonzo> it's under the [X-:*-Core] 
<MasterEvilAce> drgonzo: /usr/bin/X -br  is what mine says
<drgonzo> MasterEvilAce: ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br ?
<coreymon77> kubuntu is for kde ubuntu is for gnom
<coreymon77> e
<MasterEvilAce> drgonzo: yup
<drgonzo> thanks
<coreymon77> im really getting hopeless here
<MasterEvilAce> gonna play a game.
<coreymon77> my internet is never gonna work
<_rince_> mrgn
<coreymon77> i always have problems with linux and internet
<coreymon77> why do i even bother
<EvilIdler> I always have problems with Windows and routers. Want to trade?
<coreymon77> sure!
<coreymon77> windows works great with me
<coreymon77> i help you and you help me?
<coreymon77> well it works great when it comes to my router
<EvilIdler> Note: Problems are fixable when Linux is in the mix, while we *know* Windows is hopeless ;)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:coreymon77] : Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to you home! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<coreymon77> so, evil
<coreymon77> how do i fix my problem
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:coreymon77] : Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<EvilIdler> What IS your problem?
<coreymon77> isorry about that
<coreymon77> i dont know what my crazy computer just did
<MasterEvilLaptop> coreymon77: damn man just try to narrow down the problem. it's hard to suggest what the fix is if we don't know more about problem
<coreymon77> what can i say, iwconfig says im connected and my essid and wep key are all correct
<coreymon77> but i cant access my router or the eentarwebb
<EvilIdler> Wireless is one field I am completely clueless in. My DS *sometimes* connects. That's all I know :)
<EvilIdler> Wireless and databases is what I avoid most.
<MasterEvilLaptop> I don't think it's a router problem
<MasterEvilLaptop> he says his network connects fine
<coreymon77>  what is going on here
<MasterEvilLaptop> he just can't visit outside network
<coreymon77> insane windoze is disconnecting me all the time
<MasterEvilLaptop> lmao
<EvilIdler> Hmm..sound like it IS the router.
<coreymon77>  does anyone know wtf my crazy computer in disconnecting form the server
<EvilIdler> If you get a local address but no traffic outside the LAN, the router might not be letting your MAC out.
<EvilIdler> With my own router, I set my MAC IDs as DMZ and was done with it.
<martinjh99> Will there be a standard DVD edition of 6.06..?
<EvilIdler> Then I reject access by any unknown IDs. No need for authentication then, really.
<coreymon77> martin, the point of dvd is it has both live and install
<martinjh99> Corey thats what I meant yeah.. ;)
<coreymon77> are you guys all talking about my problem
<martinjh99> Standard as in the same as the Breezy DVD I've got...
<kakalto> hiya
<kakalto> how do I change what starts on startup?
<robotgeek> damn, got disconnected
<kakalto> like, stop cups from starting, stuff like that
<coreymon77> answer soon b/c f**kdows is gonna go crazy again soon
<robotgeek> coreymon77: hmm, i pointed you to a link
<EvilIdler> He might have missed it while offline.
<kkathman> hi there robotgeek :)
<EvilIdler> If the system he's using now is the same he's trying to use Linux on, I suspect hardware trouble, plain and simple.
<robotgeek> also, there is a troubleshooting guide for wireless, but i can't help you if you cant read it while debugging
<robotgeek> hey kkathman , how goes it
<kakalto> anyone?
<coreymon77>   v  guys, im about to give up here because this always happens
<coreymon77> my internet problems
<coreymon77> for crying out loud, my broadcom card worked better
<EvilIdler> coreymon77: Are you in Windows on the same computer where you're having Linux trouble?
<coreymon77> yup
<kakalto> under gentoo, it's easy - rc-update {add,del} <package> (default)
<EvilIdler> Seems like you have some broken hardware there.
<coreymon77> two different hds though
<EvilIdler> No amount of OS perfection will fix it then ;)
<kakalto> but there's no rc-update I can find on [k] ubuntu
<robotgeek> kakalto: all you would need to do is sudo update-rc.d foo remove
<robotgeek> kakalto: while being in the /etc/init.d directory
<coreymon77> iit worked in breezy though
<kakalto> robotgeek: kewl, thanks. can I list them through that command, too?
<EvilIdler> coreymon77: But since then you've also started having trouble in Windows. I see a connection there.
<robotgeek> kakalto: all system services are started from there, mostly
<kkathman> robotgeek: okie dokie...traveling alot..just got back from a week in Nashville.
<kakalto> robotgeek, but can I list them... at the moment, more or less all I know to remove is cupsd..
<kakalto> just ls in /etc/init.d/ ?
<robotgeek> kakalto: no, cd /etc/init.d , sudo update-rc.d --force cups remove (i think)
<coreymon77> when i get to 0 i give up
<coreymon77> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<coreymon77> -*--------------------------------------------------------------------
<coreymon77> *********************************************
<coreymon77> 9999999999999999999999999999999999999
<kakalto> robotgeek, to _list_ all things in the boot?
<coreymon77> 8888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<coreymon77> 7777777777777777777777777777777777
<MasterEvilLaptop> amarok takes a long damned time to load a huge network folder of music
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE000f663685cd-CM0011e67c2935.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<kkathman> uhmmm is this necessary?
<kkathman> thanx robotgeek
<robotgeek> coreymon77: please don't do that
<critter> what a loser
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE000f663685cd-CM0011e67c2935.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by robotgeek
<coreymon77> im gone /quit sorry, im just being annoying so ill leave now
<kakalto> robotgeek, for example, there's something to do with 'battery' in the boot, but... I have no idea what it's called
<robotgeek> kakalto: i know there is gnome gui to handle system services, not sure about kde gui.
<Bilford> 
<kakalto> robotgeek, what about a CLI?
<kakalto> or just some files?
<kakalto> I'm without GUI at the mo
<robotgeek> kakalto: okay, what exactly do you want to do?
<MasterEvilLaptop> konversation is awesome
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<scarn> is there a concrete date for 6.06 release?
<MasterEvilLaptop> the color coded names is brilliant
<MasterEvilLaptop> June 1st
<scarn> nice
<MasterEvilLaptop> concrete can be broken with a jackhammer though
<kakalto> robotgeek: I want to find out all the things that start on bootup, and disable all unnecessary things (eg, cups, battery, APM)
<MasterEvilLaptop> just keep that in mind
<scarn> true dat
<scarn> < mason lol
<robotgeek> kakalto: almost all relevant services are in /etc/init.d, man update-rc.d for syntax  (sorry, i don't have access to my buntu machine currently
<kakalto> robotgeek, perhaps it would be easier for me to simply install the GTK app for managing this stuff?
<kakalto> what's it called
<robotgeek> kakalto: i think its called bum
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> righto then
<MasterEvilLaptop> boot up manager
<kakalto> I'll see what I can do
<kakalto> I still find myself trying to emerge
<kakalto> yep, bum exists
<kakalto> by the way, is the (k)ubuntu livecd the same as install these days?
<kakalto> did they actually integrate it?
<MasterEvilLaptop> you can install thrfough live cd
<MasterEvilLaptop> so sure?
<kakalto> ahk
<kakalto> oh, and shipit is for kubuntu aswell? yay
<MasterEvilLaptop> what is shipit
<Bilford> yes, you only need the CD
<kakalto> O_o
<Bilford> the LiveCD has an icon on the desktop for Install
<kakalto> shipit.... ship it... to your house
<scarn> shipit, you can get pressed cds of k/ubuntu sent to you
<scarn> FREE!
<MasterEvilLaptop> that's awesome
<kakalto> do both come in the same pack now, or is it just 1 cd?
<MasterEvilLaptop> kubuntu is so cool
<Bilford> yes
<kakalto> oh yeah, free, too ^-^
<Bilford> you only need the 1 LiveCD
<scarn> ;p
<kakalto> 1 cd for {k,u}buntu, install + live??
<Bilford> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/6.06/
<Bilford> right
<MasterEvilLaptop> photoshop has to be run via wine, right? is it pretty stable and works fine?
<Bilford> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD for most people
<Bilford> yes Photoshop appears to work, with only minor annoyances
<Bilford> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1815
<kakalto> ahh, desktop and alternate
<kakalto> are both shipped?
<Bilford> I dont know
<Bilford> You only need Desktop
<kakalto> I can't check, I can't access https links at the mo
<Bilford> the LiveCD is both a LiveCD and installation CD
<sheldonc> ugh, photoshop. i'd want something closer to macromedia fireworks
<Bilford> That works too
<kakalto> well, the desktop cd doesn't support upgrade well does it? the alternate one says it's for upgrade
<critter> for must have apps i would consider using vmware; it is fantastic
<Bilford> No, Fireowrks doesnt work
<critter> highly recommended
<critter> and it runs much faster than you would expect
<Bilford> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2641
<Bilford> dont you have to install Windows in VMWare to run anything on it?
<critter> yes
<Bilford> eww
<critter> you run windows virtually through vmware
<Bilford> Im done activating
<critter> i'm just saying for the must have apps that do not work with wine
<Bilford> Im tired of getting activation keys
<critter> vmware is an excellent option
<Bilford> trying to find my serial number, etc
<critter> hehe
<critter> i hear ya
<Bilford> but...
<sheldonc> im guessing we're trying to win over windows users?
<Bilford> with VMWare, does virtually everything run in it?
<EvilIdler> I've tried Win4Lin on an irregular basis, and it's also damn impressive.
<critter> everything will run on vmware
<critter> everything.
<EvilIdler> Direct3D also?
<kakalto> you actually install the OS onto vmware
<sheldonc> what apps in windows do you find yourself missing?
<critter> yes, not quite as fast as you would like
<critter> but it will run
<sheldonc> i mean what apps in linux do you find yourself missing
<kakalto> but, since it's emulating a whole computer, it does slow a bit
<kakalto> sheldonc: who are ya asking?
<critter> true, there are specific drivers you can install to speed things up though, i have found overall, aside from gaming, it is totally usable
<sheldonc> anybody who is running wine or vmware or whatever
<Bilford> well, I only miss them because Ive been using them forever
<Bilford> I only switched to Linux 2 weeks ago
<EvilIdler> For just running a compiler, I'd prefer W4L. I have XP already, though, and some variation of Visual Studio.
<Bilford> for instance, I was a heavy NewsLeecher user
<_tom_> you can install windows vista ultimate edition it doesnt require activation
<kakalto> sheldonc, I myself... only miss windows for games. and cedega's doing a pretty good job of that for me
<kakalto> apart from Oblivion >.<
<Bilford> I'd also like to be able to par2 repair files just by clicking on them, instead of running QuickPar in Wine
<critter> flashfxp, has no true equivalent in linux yet, though i suppose fxp clients are a dying breed
<EvilIdler> Linux for work, Windows for games. In other words, two computers needed.
<kakalto> otherwise, it tends to be me missing features/apps in windows, from linux..
<_tom_> i like filezilla
<kakalto> the middle-click drag thing.... and amarok
<critter> cant compare to flashfxp though tom
<critter> flashfxp for those in the warez scene is a must
<Bilford> How many games does one really need?
<kakalto> Bilford: as many as you can get :P
<Bilford> Linux has enough games to last anyone a lifetime
<critter> not that i support that kind of activity though
<critter> ;)
<kakalto> Bilford, AFAIK, 90% of linux games are small, arcade style things...
<Lynoure> Bilford: Hardly, if one likes adventure games...
<sheldonc> Gah. RPGs are lame, nobody has made a good RTS in years (Total Annihilation is the best game ever), and FPS is good enough - and hassle free - on a console.
<critter> another app i would love to see ported is newsleecher, pan is nice, but the supersearch in newsleecher is a must
<_tom_> theres a free total annihilation clone
<EvilIdler> I have a stack of PS2 games large enough to last a lifetime, or at least 3 years (which is the console's lifetime, anyway). But another stack for Windows, and a smaller one for Linux..
<critter> and theres no linux equivalent for that, yet
<sheldonc> _tom_:  ?
<_tom_> critter what you gonna leech
<EvilIdler> TA is indeed the best ever RTS.
<_tom_> sheldonc: i dont remember what its called sadly
<sheldonc> :(
<critter> lets just say i do my fair share of moving bits _tom_
<EvilIdler> critter: Seems like you only mis programs used for infringement of various copyrights :P
<critter> hehe
<_tom_> TA Spring
<critter> i know!
<_tom_> is what its called
<critter> maybe its a sign
<Lynoure> critter: there is some programs for getting binaries from USENET...
<_tom_> critter: hellanzb is popular and python
<critter> yea, but i'm specifically talking about the supersearch option newsleecher has
<critter> there is no equivalent to that yet
<robotgeek> hmm, i would suggest people to keep illegal/warez talk off here
<EvilIdler> BitTorrent gets me my old TV shows (and some new ones). I mainly play online games, so I buy them.
<_tom_> yeah i know robotgeek
<EvilIdler> Damn, I'm legal and uncool :(
<_tom_> i was wondering whats with all the filez talk
<sheldonc> making a free TA clone would be damn hard. at least, it would be hard to make it flawless
<_tom_> sheldonc: ta spring
<critter> i run vmware for those two apps alone, and a few others i need
<_tom_> listen to me someday
<Lynoure> robotgeek: By default, there is nothing illegal in getting binaries from usenet, though, true, many of the binaries are there illegally
<_tom_> loook it up on wikipedia
<EvilIdler> sheldonc: Yet there are two projects. Just hoping one of them actually "finishes"
<robotgeek> Lynoure: i was merely suggesting to keep illegal talk away from this channel (in case)
<imbrandon> even so can we please keep this on topic ( kubuntu support ) /me points to #kubuntu-offtopic
<EvilIdler> My ISP doesn't carry *any* binary groups because of the possibilities, and because they have traffic stats from past incarnations
<critter> dapper is pretty though, xgl is going to be the shit
<Bilford> why isnt Linux burning the midnight oil making something that will make Windows games compatible?  then more users could switch, and with more users, game companies would start developing for Linux
<EvilIdler> So Pan would be enough for me :)
<critter> i tried xgl out last week, i was really impressed
<Bilford> There's only  Cedega
<kakalto> is dapper actually based on xgl? or just available?
<Bilford> which isnt free
<Lynoure> robotgeek: luckily not much talk is illegal, but sure.
<critter> its available, you got to do some editing by hand
<crimsun> kakalto: availabel in universe.
<imbrandon> kakalto: avaible
<critter> etch will use xgl though
<critter> its a definite
<EvilIdler> Bilford: It is free if you compile, but you need to pay for copy-protection support for so many reasons.
<Bilford> Games are everything
<EvilIdler> Yet another thing against protection by anything other than a license key.
<imbrandon> Bilford: not to everyone
<critter> i haven't gamed since quake2
<critter> i am out of the loop
<crimsun> games are very much /not/ the reason Linux took off
<Bilford> Games built the home computer industry
<sheldonc> too many of my friends have their lives devoured by gaming
<critter> hahaha
<EvilIdler> Glimmer, GCC, mediaplayers, Quanta, a debugger and the core X tools. That's all I *need* from Linux distros. Everything else just makes it more fun :)
<critter> i second that sheldonc
<imbrandon> even so can we please keep this on topic ( kubuntu support ) /me points to #kubuntu-offtopic
<critter> addicts!
<kakalto> Bilford: as I see it, there simply isn't enough developers who have the knowledge and drive to make a completely OSS & free directx implementation
<EvilIdler> I know several 8-16 hours a day gamers. Need to convert them to Linux so they can use their copious spare time for good :)
<imbrandon> kakalto: check out cedega
<imbrandon> ^^ dx9
<kakalto> critter: didn't quake2 suck? I thought quake1 was better xD
<Lynoure> I have been planning to make an adventure game for Linux for quite some time
<critter> get them away from the consoles and get them learning C
<Lynoure> But alas, no graphics artist...
<kakalto> imbrandon: Bilford was complaining about open, free directx emul
* EvilIdler has a Torque license
<critter> quake1 with opengl was the shit, il never forget the first time i saw that
<critter> "no pixels!"
<imbrandon> kakalto: its open source and free ( although yes there IS a payfor version )
<EvilIdler> Mmm..glQuake+Voodoo on Linux. That was how Quake was meant to be.
<_tom_> my main computer is an ibook runnning linux
<kakalto> imbrandon: in my experience, the CVS version quite simply sucks.
<_tom_> i mean osx
<critter> haha i think i bought a voodoo rush specifically for quake1
<imbrandon> kakalto: but its there ;)
<EvilIdler> critter: That was pretty much all I had to test it with back then, too :)
<EvilIdler> Now I just dug up Descent 2 files from deep in my piles of old crap.
<kakalto> imbrandon: heheh. true I suppose... but it's not exactly inviting for people to switch... "you just have to use CVS to install this emulator which will let you install & play your windows games...
<kakalto> "
<critter> they made an opengl port for duke nukem3d
<EvilIdler> I tested the Torque Game Builder fish-demo (which uses GL lighting), and verified my 3D is working perfectly well.
<critter> so i have been playing that now and then
<kakalto> critter: they did?
<critter> for old school purposes
<critter> yea
<kakalto> SHOW ME PLUEASE! xD
<critter> google jonof duke3d
<EvilIdler> GL Duke Nukem? Where?
<Bilford> to update everything I just type  sudo apt-get update    right
<imbrandon> games talk ( even linux ) please to #kubuntu-offtopic ( so we can not clutter the support channel )
<kakalto> critter: how good is it?
<critter> they had internet play working, it was pretty cool
<imbrandon> Bilford:  no you need "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Bilford> oh ty
<EvilIdler> No Linux port..yet
<critter> yea, i ran it on XP
<critter> there may be a linux port somewhere though im not sure
<EvilIdler> Didn't this Fowler guy do a sort of port of a reverse-engineered Frontier:First Encounters?
<critter> its possible, i know he has worked on a few games
<critter> i have talked to him on aim before, he usually responds to messages
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I use my KDE theme?
<vinboy> i downloaded 1 from the net, but dunno where to put it
<|brad|> wow
<imbrandon> follow the README for the file, there are alot of diffrent ways to install them depending on what it is
<|brad|> kubuntu is pretty damn sweet
<imbrandon> |brad|: ;)
<|brad|> what a change from slackware
<EvilIdler> Slackware is recommended for learning.
<EvilIdler> It was my first distro :)
<|brad|> i put a cd in and it mounted itself? are serious
<imbrandon> yes
<critter> haha
<EvilIdler> Scary, isn't it?
<critter> hahaha
<EvilIdler> It'
<EvilIdler> It's like it *knows* you want to use the disc!
<|brad|> EvilIdler: it was my first too
<imbrandon> haha
<critter> every distro has its advantages, but lets face it, ubuntu is just damn convenient
<EvilIdler> My WinXP installation has stopped recognising discs after the first one..
<imbrandon> and kubuntu is pretty ;)
<critter> yea, kubuntu is lookin pretty
<critter> dapper has really impressed me
<critter> i'm officially on the wagon
<|brad|> but whats up with mp3 support? i saw in the faq you have to install some extra packages?
<EvilIdler> Lots of ridiculously over-designed themes to get :)
<critter> you have to install multimedia codecs seperatyl
<imbrandon> |brad|, yup
<critter> add them to your sources
<imbrandon> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<critter> its due to licensing issues
<kevii> anyone familar with Wifi in kubuntu? I have my wireless nic associated with a AP but I can't get an ip from my DHCP server
<|brad|> i figured thats what the deal was
<EvilIdler> Or fear of licensing, in the case of MP3. The MAD decoder is technically not infringing in one respect.
<Lynoure> kevii: WEP/WPA/neither?
<imbrandon> brad check that link for mp3 stuff
<kevii> Lynoure: none
<critter> just follow the faq, might take 5 minutes to get everything going with the multimedia
<MasterEvilAce> damnit why does simple stuff have to be so difficult? Samba is NOT auto-mounting, despite me telling it to auto-mount
<kevii> MasterEvilAce: because then it wouldn't be Linux :)
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, make sure its above your cdrom in fstab
<EvilIdler> Linux: Simple stuff becomes hard, but impossible stuff becomes doable :)
<Lynoure> kevii: hmm, then I have no idea, many things could be wrong.
<kevii> exactly
<EvilIdler> The (K)Ubuntu desktop is very simple to use, though.
<EvilIdler> Such a relief to have auto-recognised media, just plugging in my headset to attempt some swearing over TeamSpeak etc.
<Lynoure> kevii: I'd start with checking that you AP really offers dhcp, then check the logs for errors about the wifi drivers
<imbrandon> and check the wiki too
<imbrandon> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, and prank calls with skype ;)
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: Hehe
<kevii> Lynoure: I know it does dhcp. the wired nic is working just fine :) if I do ifup eth0 (my wireless nic) it just sits there waiting for a dhcp reply
<EvilIdler> kevii: Try 'dhclient eth0'
<EvilIdler> kevii: It that gives you an IP address, netmask and DNS, you have a few minor changes to make in the config file
<word> I just started installing dapper and the partitioner doesn't work..what can i do to fix it?
<imbrandon> RC ?
<word> flight 7 i believe i talked with you before imbrandon and you told me i needed to update 3 packages but it wasn't fixing it
<imbrandon> ahhh well RC is out and it fixes the flight 7 partition bug
<_kevii> well wireless works now...
<_kevii> thanks
<_kevii> now that I got it working... to upgrade to 6.06 or just reinstall
<word> well i can't burn a new one >< any way i can do it with flight 7 ?
<imbrandon> not unless those 3 package updates worked
<imbrandon> there are ALOT of other bug fixes too , i would highly reomend grabbing it
<imbrandon> or reverting to an older cd and updating later
<word> do you remember what those 3 packages were?
<imbrandon> no i sure dont , sorry ( i asked the dev at the time but he is not online atm )
<MasterEvilAce> [02:14]  <imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, make sure its above your cdrom in fstab
<MasterEvilAce> How does it make a difference?
<MasterEvilAce> I will try that however
<MasterEvilAce> in hopes that it will work
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, i dunno why it works just know thats what i have to do with mine
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:imbrandon] : Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<MasterEvilAce> imbrandon: restarting. I hope it works. That would be fantastic. Also, do you get a desktop icon for the share?
<imbrandon> yes
<MasterEvilAce> there a way to get rid of it?
<MasterEvilAce> or hide it
<imbrandon> yes there is , i'll let you know if it works ( look at my icons http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/snapshot2.png )
<imbrandon> 3rd one down is a smb share
<MasterEvilAce> I see
<MasterEvilAce> that's exactly what i'm doing
<imbrandon> anyhow ... rightclick configure desktop
<imbrandon> choose behaveure ... then on that screen choose device icons tab
<imbrandon> you can uncheck it from there
<imbrandon> uncheck the "Mounted/Unmounted Samba ( Microsoft Network) Share" options
<imbrandon> and others you dont want shown on the desktio
<imbrandon> desktop
<serenity> hi
<imbrandon> 'hello
<MasterEvilAce> hey
<imbrandon> ?
<serenity> i have installed the closed-source nvidia-drivers, edited the xorg conf file, but no change has been done
<imbrandon> restart x ?
<serenity> yes, i restarted the x-server ;)
<imbrandon> what change did you expect ?
<serenity> frequency of my crt
<imbrandon> ok i'm sorry i must have missed you orig convorastion, what did you do ( exactly ) and what are you trying to accomplish , and why do you think is t not working ?>
<MasterEvilAce> imbrandon: Thanks, that did hide the icon (awesome tip).. however putting the share above the cdrom drive didn't auto-mount it, still
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, can you pastebin your fstab ?
<serenity> installed nvidia closed source drivers, edited the xorg conf and restarted x-server
<MasterEvilAce> sure hold on
<imbrandon> serenity, ok lets try to be a bit more specific, did you get and compile them from the website, if so was it successfull , or did you apt-get install nvidia-glx, exactly HOW did you edit the xorg.conf etc etc etc and what make you say that the drivers isnt working , IE what test did you use ?
* macd knew he should have bought nvidia based laptop
<macd> :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<macd> thats rite still not luck with ATI
<serenity> driver works correctly, the nvidia logo is shown on x-server starts.
<macd> however Xorg logs dont indicate a single error.
<imbrandon> serenity, if nvidia works on xserver start then the nvidia driver is working
<imbrandon> err logo shows on start
<imbrandon> then its working
<MasterEvilAce> imbrandon: http://www.pastebin.com/738754
<serenity>         Option          "NvAgp"                 "1"
<serenity>         Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"
<serenity>         Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<imbrandon> serenity, please dont paste here
<serenity> sry
<macd> MasterEvilAce: I think you need to specify a username:password , or a credentials file.
<imbrandon> macd, hold on lemme fix that up for you , one sec
<imbrandon> err MasterEvilAce
<serenity> http://pastebin.com/738759
<serenity> this sections were edited
<macd> MasterEvilAce: http://pastebin.com/738760 thats my solution, imbrandon prolly has another as well :)
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce,  ...... http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/master.fstab ..... that is like mine and it auto mounts
<imbrandon> on bootup
<macd> or mount -a ?
<imbrandon> macd, i never use mount -a ,i just let it mount on boot ( its a files server i'm connecting to )
<imbrandon> so i dunno ;)
<macd> yeah I try to but sometimes my fileserver here isnt on, so a lil mount -a solves that
<imbrandon> guess i could umount it and try
<imbrandon> ahhh my file server is my webserver and mail server etc so if its not on i got bigger probs ;)
<macd> your way works I just tried, Im just not to keen on having my usernames/passes in a file viewable by nonroot :P
<imbrandon> macd, i have a special smb user setup
<imbrandon> ;)
<macd> but that doesnt stop someone from seeing that in /etc/fstab
<imbrandon> yea but they have to GET to my fstab first
<macd> well actualy I dont think anyone but you would anywho :P
<imbrandon> and physical security i dont worry about
<imbrandon> if someone is broke in my house i dont care about my mp3/ogg collection
<imbrandon> ;)
<macd> haha
<macd> unless its the riaa
<imbrandon> lol true
<GazzaK> god i'm tired...
<macd> ya know the riaa and mpaa are going crazy these days
<serenity> riaa is breaking in someones house? Never mind the mp3s
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<macd> well _they_ seem to think they are law enforcement
<imbrandon> more artist need to goto indy labels but this is offtopic ;)
<imbrandon> anyhow serenity whats not working for you now? if the nv logo is showing the driver is working
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, did that work for ya ?
<EvilIdler> Ooh..PlantStudio is soon to be GPLed, for those of you looking for more graphical tools.
* EvilIdler bookmarks it as a future porting effort
<serenity> gf woke up...mom
<imbrandon> you gf woke up your mom ?
<MasterEvilAce> imbrandon: give me a second
<imbrandon> np, was just curious
<riri> hi nixternal
<riri> not "dodo" yet ?
<riri> i am testing dapper 7 for few days now ... really the best !!!
<GazzaK> dapper 7?
<GazzaK> I thought it was dapper 6.06 still
<riri> not the daily one
<riri> i mean on kubuntu website they said dapper 7
<riri> the last before the final :)
<GazzaK> blimey, only yesterday I got the latest build and I was sure it said 6.06?  i'll check
<riri> yes
<riri> you are right you probably got a daily one ?
<PyroMithrandir> riri probably means flight 7
<riri> o yes sorry
<PyroMithrandir> :)
<riri> humble apologize ! lol
<GazzaK> ahhhh, yes flight 7, hehe
<imbrandon> 6.06 is the version, be probbly means "Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS - Flight 7 Beta"
<GazzaK> d'oh, I should have realised, but I have a headache and needed more sleep
<imbrandon> ;)
<PyroMithrandir> 6.06 means June 2006 :)
<riri> lol
<riri> so take some medicine
<riri> and stop kubuntu till fresh :)
<GazzaK> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) Release Candidate is the latest - it's a RC :)
<imbrandon> besides flight 7 is old, RC is released ;)
<riri> lol
<GazzaK> when did that come out?
<imbrandon> today ;)
<riri> i just downloaded the last 6.06 which correct partitioning
<riri> lol
<GazzaK> wow
<riri> guys things go to quickly
* imbrandon points to the topic 
<GazzaK> thats gonna need downloading for my new laptop which is due today
<riri> i will still spend a cd !
<imbrandon> riri,  thats how things go with betas
* GazzaK reads the topic - woo
<riri> yes i know
<riri> and i appreciate it
<imbrandon> riri, and the final will be released in a few more days
<riri> as long as beta are good quality like this one
<GazzaK> now, should I wait....... naaaa
<imbrandon> on the first to be exact
<riri> pity i go to paris ! lol
<riri> maybe i have time to download it before...
<imbrandon> GazzaK, you can just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade from RC to release
<riri> to tell you the truth i never read topic too quick
<riri> can i too ?
<imbrandon> riri, just type /topic to read it again
<imbrandon> yes riri you can too
<riri> thanks
<riri> i am newby with irc
<GazzaK> imbrandon: i'm funny like that, i'd rather do a clean install - dunno why
<riri> yes... but i choose to try it now ! lol
<riri> before kubuntu i had xp in dual with mandriva
<riri> now i have "kubuntu " lol
<riri> so i can spare one hard disk
<mcquaid> hello, i'm trying to install the 2.0beta of ktorrent. the site provides a ubuntu pkg but i get this error:
<mcquaid>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<mcquaid> same thing happened when compiling from source
<imbrandon> mcquaid, looks like its not compatible atm
<imbrandon> probbly why its still a beta
<mcquaid> hmm, why does kdelibs-data brom a minelink for bittorrents?
<riri> so upgrade is started :)
<imbrandon> it has the mimelinks for alot of things
<mcquaid> have a mimelink
<mcquaid> seems like a very minor thing though, should be ok if I force it
<GazzaK> I can't belive this live cd is running so well, left it running stuff last night when I went home, and it was fine this morning :)
<imbrandon> heh
<GazzaK> funny though, it wants me to do 23 updates - think that might be kinda hard on a live cd
<imbrandon> you can do them it will just take up the ram
<GazzaK> yeah, thats so not gonna happen
<GazzaK> this laptop has a gig, but thats for me :)
<imbrandon> lol
<riri>  very qucik done : adept did the job this morning i guess
<GazzaK> and if one of those updates wants a reboot? :p
<riri> 19 packets only
<imbrandon> updates ? reboot? this isnt windows ;)
<riri> lol
<GazzaK> if it's a kernel update?
<imbrandon> that would be the only thing and then you dont HAVE to
<GazzaK> recently on my home ubuntu install I have had plenty of updates wanting reboots after
<imbrandon> kernel updates
<GazzaK> notice the wanting reboots, not needing reboots, thats MS's way :p
<imbrandon> ;)
<riri> how can i get rid in grub of many boot options ?
<GazzaK> gotta love this OS though
<imbrandon> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<riri> better you hardly can find better one !!
<riri> thanks im
<|brad|> yea i dont think there is anyway im going back to slackware
<imbrandon> im<tab> hehehe
<riri> i will do kath nano i can't use
<imbrandon> |brad|, and thats just the first day, wait till you get "used" to it ;)
<|brad|> heh
<imbrandon> once you learn the ubuntu way ther is no other ;)
<riri> no doubt i begin to be conviced
<imbrandon> riri, the use "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<GazzaK> if I were to ask the dreaded question "whats better, ubuntu or kubuntu?" would that be a really stupid thing to ask on a kubuntu channel?
<MasterEvilAce> yes
<MasterEvilAce> very stupid
<imbrandon> kubuntu !?!!!!!
<MasterEvilAce> infact you should leave to avoid laughter
<riri> lol
<imbrandon> lol
<|brad|> hrmm  i wonder if my media card works
<GazzaK> MasterEvilAce: thats not nice
<MasterEvilAce> you should change your name too
<riri> depends if you like gnome or kde ?
<MasterEvilAce> hehe
<imbrandon> lol
<MasterEvilAce> GazzaK: you asked.. i just told you:P
<imbrandon> serouisly kubuntu rocks ;)
<riri> i used to like gnome better because the manager (vista like) but since crystal on kde i am delighted
<GazzaK> I've got ubutu at home, and like it, but i'm running this live cd here at work, and I like it too, but for different reasons
<imbrandon> GazzaK, pop a ubuntu live cd in and try it though, each has it own
<imbrandon> riri, then you would like my kde theme ( http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/snapshot2.png )
<riri> i found a green island picture with blue sea !
<riri> thanks
<|brad|> i always wanted to try out ubuntu but never liked gnome... then i found out about this.
<GazzaK> imbrandon: i've only used linux for a month, but in that time I've had local installs of breezy, both flavours and dapper, both flavours, and like both kde and gnome, but can't figure out which I like more
<imbrandon> kde <3
<riri> it looks like suse ?
<shanky> hi, I'm having problems with accents in OpenOffice2 with kubuntu dapper
<imbrandon> riri, thats kubuntu dapper 6.06 LTS ;)
<riri> ok
<riri> one on the web (kde-look) made suse and when on mandriva i could use it
<MasterEvilAce> ?
<imbrandon> i did that theme from scratch by hand
<MasterEvilAce> the visual style is just KDE or Gnome
<shanky> the accents are working in konsole, kate, konqueror... but not in openoffice
<riri> but your bar is what i would like
<MasterEvilAce> Gnome is a cleaner looks, and KDE is a more eye-candy look
<riri> can i get it ?
<imbrandon> riri, its kicker ( normal kde ) with the kbfx applet
<imbrandon> and some custom images i made
<riri> i don't know how to use kiker
<riri> and kbfx
<imbrandon> kicker is the "bar" in kde
<riri> ok
<GazzaK> I like eye candy :)
<riri> but there is no round one in kde ?
<riri> and no start pingouin
<riri> tuck
<PyroMithrandir> I disagree, MasterEvilAce, you can make KDE look very clean
<GazzaK> kubuntu is the only one I can run without changing the default theme, ubuntu I have to change the theme asap
<imbrandon> the penguin is a custom graphic i made for kbfx ( and applet for kicker )
<riri> don't you share it ?
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/kbfx/custom_kbfx/tux_start.png
<imbrandon> riri, its not packaged up yet, i will package it up someday, but there is the image if you want to put it in your self
<GazzaK> imbrandon: that looks very winxpish
<|brad|> nice! media card reader works
<riri> can you explain ? if it's not asking you too much ?
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/kbfx/custom_kbfx/bar_bg.png and the bar bg
<imbrandon> GazzaK, just becosue i like linux /kde dosent mean i dont like how windows LOOKS ;)
<GazzaK> you gotta love those bouncing icons when a app is loading :)
<PyroMithrandir> I agree with GazzaK... far too windowsy for me
<riri> not for me
<GazzaK> PyroMithrandir: I was not slating winxp, I was making an observation
<riri> i can change the wall parer with mine ! lol
<GazzaK> I've used windows for the last 8 years as a sys admin - it pays my wages, i'd not slate it too much :)
<PyroMithrandir> GazzaK, I know, I was just taking your observation and turning it into a bash ;)
<riri> where is the tux image for start ?
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/kbfx/custom_kbfx/tux_start.png
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/kbfx/custom_kbfx/bar_bg.png and the bar bg
<imbrandon> for kicker
<GazzaK> nooooo, windows bashing is bad, their dodgy software full of bugs pays my salary :p
<imbrandon> ( to use the tux image you will need kbfx )
<riri> so
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/kbfx/kbfx-0.4.8rc2_i386.deb
<riri> i start kbfx
<imbrandon> noooo kbfx is an applet for kicker
<riri> and it needs config ?
<imbrandon> its a kmenu replacement
<riri> can i get it with adept ?
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> if you like
<riri> because i can't download your file
<imbrandon> on dapper that is ( not in breezy )
<riri> i am on dapper
<riri> flight 7
<imbrandon> riri, did you apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<riri> i have nothing to loose so i installed it
<riri> yes
<riri> 19 pakages
<imbrandon> then you are not on flight 7 any longer ;) your using RC
<GazzaK> will my custom ubuntu dapper sources.list work in kubuntu dapper?
<riri> lol
<riri> right
<imbrandon> GazzaK, yes
<GazzaK> cool
<riri> will it work on rc ?
<imbrandon> GazzaK, ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repos
<imbrandon> riri, yes
<GazzaK> thats great news imbrandon, you font of all knowledge you :)
<imbrandon> lol
<word> imbrandon: hey is that dev on again?
<|brad|> ok what do i have to do to install java?
<Master_Evil_Ace> stupid internet
<|brad|> i dont see any packages in adept
<imbrandon> word, no
<imbrandon> brad you need to enable universe and multiverse first then search adept for sun
<imbrandon> once thats enabled "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<imbrandon> and then "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<imbrandon> and choose "sun" probbly option 3 if its like mine
<imbrandon> then your good to go
<apokryphos> sun java isn't in universe/multiverse
<imbrandon> apokryphos, yes it is ( now )
<apokryphos> oh, for dapper?
<riri> i just installed it yesterday manually
<imbrandon> apokryphos, yes
<apokryphos> hm, so I see.
<riri> if i would have known !
<MasterEvilAce> ugh
<MasterEvilAce> ok auto-mount thing didn't work :(
<MasterEvilAce> but um
<MasterEvilAce> is there a way to run the desktop icon and see what IT runs?
<GazzaK> I love the icon for my usb memory stick
<MasterEvilAce> the exact command
<imbrandon> root@voyager:~#  apt-cache madison sun-java5-jre
<imbrandon> sun-java5-jre | 1.5.0-06-1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<MasterEvilAce> well even then
<|brad|> ok i enabled universe by following that link that was posted earlier
<MasterEvilAce> I mean i can mount on my own.. it's just not mounting at bootup
<imbrandon> |brad|, you on dapper correct ?
<|brad|> but it wont let me enable multiverse? i typed it in after universe and it just kept disappearing
<imbrandon> make your sources.list look like this http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/sources.list  <-- dapper only
<|brad|> yes
<imbrandon> you can edit the file by "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and copy paste it
<GazzaK> |brad|: are you modifying the sources.list as su?
<|brad|> GazzaK: no i was using adept
<imbrandon> ye use the command i showed you and paste mine in there
<imbrandon> you can edit the file by "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and copy paste it
<|brad|> roger that
<imbrandon> |brad|, make sure to run "sudo apt-get update" after you edit that file
<tiroloco> hi
<esben> What is the (k)ubuntu way of handling 3rd party aps, like ut2004 and their ilk? Under Gentoo you installed them as anything else, but I see no ut2004 or similar package.
<imbrandon> 'ello
<tiroloco> how package contain "xorgconfig"
<tiroloco> on dapper branch
<tiroloco> ?
<|brad|> you guys kick ass... its installing now
<imbrandon> tiroloco, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<neil> I am trying to setup a printer for my new install of kubuntu, it has asked for a printing system authorization dialog.  it isn't acepting my login in name/password what does it want?
<imbrandon> esben, depends on the app, if its not in the repos ( cant get it via apt-get ) then you probbly need to 1) compile it OR 2) get a deb from the maintainer
<|brad|> ok this is gonna be the real test of kubuntu. if i can get this website to work i will be so happy. now matter what i did in slack this damn site would not load
<tiroloco> imbrandon: ok
<tiroloco> thanks
<imbrandon> |brad|, what site ?
<tiroloco> but and xorgconfig?
<tiroloco> not this in dapper?
<tiroloco> :(
<imbrandon> nope
<MasterEvilAce> imbrandon: that auto-mount /etc/fstab stuff still isn't working :(
<imbrandon> strange MasterEvilAce works perfect for me ;(
<Hobbsee> neil: is this a network printer?
<esben> imbrandon: I'm unlikely to get my hands on the sourcecode of unreal tournament and games like that :) I was just wondering how to install it nicely on Kubuntu (if there is no nice way, I'll just put it under /uisr/local)
<neil> Hobbsee: no its connect via a USB cable.
<imbrandon> esben, well normaly if there isnt source there is install instructions , no if there isnt a deb there isnt a nice way
<RogueJediX> esben: Get the loki installer for them. Easy as pie.
<neil> Hobbsee: a HP deskjet 948c
<|brad|> imbrandon: air force training site
<riri> im : kbfx is installed with dapper
<esben> imbrandon: kk, thanks :)
<imbrandon> riri, yes kbfx is in the dapper repos
<riri> it' s installed but i have  no icones
<Hobbsee> neil: hmm, okay then.  no idea
<RogueJediX> esben: For more info visit http://liflg.org/
<imbrandon> its a pannel applet , right click on your "bar" and add applet , it will be on the list
<riri> ok
<arthurb> Hey, has anyone musicbrainz working with mp3 in amarok ?
<riri> sorry i am slow ! lol
<esben> RogueJediX: It's not the installing, but in Gentoo new patches etc could be installed as any other upgrade and so on, that is all :) I've gotten used to not having to check for updates myself :) But thanks, I will check that out :)
<imbrandon> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<riri> i have a kbfx vista
<imbrandon> yea thats kbfx
<Kadran> hi
<riri> in button skin option
<riri> i have to put your pic ?
<imbrandon> riri, read up on www.kbfx.org
<imbrandon> its in kcontrol
<riri> ok
<imbrandon> the option
<imbrandon> hello Kadran
<riri> ok
<Kadran> can the update be automatic i want kubuntu to work every day and udate it self without me even know
<Kadran> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> Kadran, you could make a script and have cron run it i guess but as far as an option i doubt it
<imbrandon> and it would be dangerious as it would have to assume "y" for installs
<neil> I am trying to setup a USB printer in the 'printer' system config it meantions /dev/usb/lp0 etc. but I have no directory called /dev/usb is there something I need to do first?
<Kadran> imbrandon: is there any thing to force the apt-get upgrade command and not to wait for the y?
<imbrandon> neil, check
<imbrandon> !printers
<ubotu> methinks printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<MasterEvilAce> imbrandon: I think i may have gotten it *crosses fingers*
<imbrandon> Kadran, there is an option in apt-get to assume "y" for everything but again i would be carefull with it
<xanax`> hello
<MasterEvilAce> hello
<Kadran> imbrandon: ok thanks alot i will try doing it now and see what happen :)
<imbrandon> Kadran, "sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade" as a cron.daily would work
<imbrandon> actualy
<imbrandon> Kadran, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade" would work not the former
<Kadran> imbrandon: will the last cammand do the update and upgrade ?
<imbrandon> but you need to be carefull becouse that wont diffrenciate between kmess or a kernel etc
<imbrandon> Kadran,  yes
<Kadran> imbrandon: what is kmess?
<apokryphos> msn for kde
<imbrandon> kmess is a msn clone , just an example as to you not knowing whats going to get updated , as kernels require reboots etc
<imbrandon> its possible just not "safe" ;)
<GazzaK> does anyone have a intel graphics card?  and if so, does it work okay
<Kadran> imbrandon: ic so i need to have a look to the log from time to time?
<imbrandon> GazzaK, i have a built in intell 845 works great , even with xgl/compiz 3d ;)
<imbrandon> Kadran, yes
<Kadran> imbrandon: anyway i will take your advice and stick to the manual way :)
<riri> im : it works even on the older bar
<imbrandon> Kadran, it would probbbly be ok if you rebooted after the updates
<imbrandon> GazzaK, here is what i have "0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)" works like a charm even for 3d
<Kadran> imbrandon: i have added more sources from source-o-matic, would it be dangerous?
<imbrandon> ohh yes definately then dont do it
<GazzaK> imbrandon: great, as my new laptop, which should arrive today has a intel 930 or something, card
<imbrandon> yea thats an 845g
<riri> gas : lucky man :)
<Kadran> imbrandon: thanks alot :)
<imbrandon> Kadran, yes i would only recomend that if you use only the official sources.list
<imbrandon> riri, if you type the first few chars of someones name and hit <tab> it will autro complete it for you
<riri> ok
<imbrandon> i just need an inline typo checker lol
<GazzaK> it's one of these btw - http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/sm/WF06b/21675-283229-283229-283229-12434618-12115130-64938339.html
<GazzaK> has a "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900"
<nixternal`zzz> good night all
<imbrandon> i would upgrade the hdd right away but other than that hp's are nice
<riri> gonit alone :)
<imbrandon> 5400rpm gonna be a slow hdd
<GazzaK> i'm not bothered about the 60Gb hard drive, at work all data is on the server, and at home it is on the NAS box
<imbrandon> the rest looks good ;)
<GazzaK> and it is a 2Ghz cpu and will have 2Gb ram
<imbrandon> not realy the compasity , its the speed, 5400rpm ( thats the slowest you can get )
<imbrandon> with that ram and proc it will be bottlenecked on the hdd
<GazzaK> yeah, I typed my bit before you said the speed
<GazzaK> I might have to "borrow" another hard drive then :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> yea 60gig is ok for a laptop, just get something faster than a 5400
<|brad|> i just recently went against my religion and bought a hp desktop
<GazzaK> it is only like 1.8Kg, 4pounds
<imbrandon> you will see a "noticeable" diffrence not just on benchmarks but realworld
<GazzaK> I might try to get work to buy a faster drive, then give this 60Gb one to my partner who only has a 20Gb drive atm
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal`zzz> RIRI!!!!
<nixternal`zzz> whoa...how is the system running?
<word> i accidently fried my 60 gig drive by putting a bare wire under it..(don't ask ;p) and maxtor sent me back an 80 gig drive
<GazzaK> I might try that idea then word :p
<word> it was refurbished but meh didn't even look like it'd ever been used
<word> imbrandon: I'm installing / upgrading more and more and the partitioner is slowly gaining funcionality lol :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<|brad|> error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  <--- what the piss does that mean?
<imbrandon> no idea , you got me on that one
<crazy_penguin> good mornin' ! // jo napot!// buna ziua! :)
<imbrandon> 'ello
<noiesmo> the error processing will refer to either a corrupt deb package or maybe a confilt with dependanies but normally thats outputed as well
<imbrandon> |brad|, it might be a bad build on the repos ( might have to manualy get it from sun
<riri> from sun works fine
<riri> and easy to install
<noiesmo> I would remove /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_amd64.deb the do sudo apt-get update and then apt-get install
<|brad|> this sudo  thing is gonna take a little bit to get used to
<GazzaK> it's like sumo but not
<GazzaK> you do not have to wear the funn suits
<imbrandon> lol
<|brad|> noiesmo: that didnt work... i guess im gonna have to get it from sun
<imbrandon> |brad|, my beatup old HP ( that does all my compiling etc , my main dev wk station ) http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/work_area.jpg
<|brad|> you smoke the cowboy killers eh?
<imbrandon> heh sata drives took all my hdd spots so i have that ide drive just dangling
<imbrandon> lol yea i smoke like its going out of style
<|brad|> yea looks like my old system with shit hanging out and the case off
<imbrandon> i took that picture just NOW, like 2 secs ago
<GazzaK> some one has stolen the side of your pc
<|brad|> i dont even know where my case is... i think i left it in pennsylvania
<satempler> has amarok 1.4 made it in the dapper main release or would I still have to get that seprately
<visik_>  is reiser from dapper installer still unavailable ?
<imbrandon> lol GazzaK thats just that one, i should go downstairs and take a pic of my other computers ( about 6 more ) or my file servers ( 2 more ) or my xbox cluster ;)
<GazzaK> you need to tidy up imbrandon
<GazzaK> xbox cluster - tell me more :)
<Hobbsee> satempler: separately
<satempler> ok
<imbrandon> heh its 9 xboxes modded runniing gentoo atm ( to lazy to compile a ubuntu xbox kernel just yet )
<satempler> thanks
<noiesmo> |brad|, theres is a way to make your own package from the java bin from sun with is the preferred way
<|brad|> thats sexy
<satempler> trying out the Live CD installer
<imbrandon> |brad|, read the bottom of !restriced to find out how to make your own package from sun
<imbrandon> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<GazzaK> 9 of them?  all running seperatly or as one?
<noiesmo> |brad|, Create a debian packagae with Sun Java jre package ( http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp )
<imbrandon> GazzaK, all as one , a beowolf cluster
<GazzaK> and I thought I was geeky
* GazzaK hides
<imbrandon> hahah
<GazzaK> but imbrandon, what does it do?
<|brad|> Unfortunately, Sun's Java for 64-bit PC's does't work very well yet <--- thats my problem
<noiesmo> |brad|, sudo apt-get install java-package && fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin && sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb you may need to Adjust jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin to suite the one you download
<imbrandon> i'm going to put a howto up[ on my blog sometime next week when i got kubuntu running ( i have to recompile a xbox kernel for kubuntu )
<GazzaK> I want to mess with my xbox, but cannot get that game which is supposed to help open it up
<imbrandon> GazzaK, right now its my media cluster , i have it record tv shows server up mp3/ogg files and movies/tv show streams to my media pc in the living room
<GazzaK> but nice of them?
<GazzaK> nine
<satempler> GazzaK Livberate it from bittorrent ;)
<imbrandon> GazzaK, i did all mine through software , no game / mem card needed ( you have to "hotswap" the hdd while its on
<satempler> GazzaK: that was supposed to be liberate
<imbrandon> stevekl, wont work, needs to be the orig as an unmodded xbox wont read a dvd-r
<satempler> ah ok
<GazzaK> surely doing a live hotswap is dangerous
<GazzaK> could kill the hard drive?
<imbrandon> BUT you CAn do it via hotswap with nothing extra , no mod chips or games / memcards
<GazzaK> imbrandon: can you write a how to?
<GazzaK> please
<imbrandon> GazzaK, you COULD but its very unlikely i've dont littlery dozens of them for friends
<GazzaK> mine is a early xbox, one of the first, with the noisy fan
<imbrandon> yea a 1.1 probbly
<GazzaK> pop over here and do mine please :)
<imbrandon> GazzaK, yea i'll make a howto next week on my blog
<satempler> bbl
<GazzaK> where is your blog?
<imbrandon> GazzaK, no joke send me your xbox and i'll mod it ;) just pay shipping both ways ;)
<imbrandon> www.imbrandon.com where else ;)
<satempler> to bad the live cd won
* imbrandon needs to update it badly
<GazzaK> imbrandon: shipping would cost a lot :p
<satempler> t grab the latest updates
<imbrandon> GazzaK, yea, i'll just put a howto up, you should be able to do it np
<imbrandon> its not THAT hard once you know the steps
<imbrandon> and dosent require any additional hardware, but you Do know it will void any warentee you might nhave ;)
<imbrandon> but like i said i've done dozens for me and my friends with no problems , never messed up one yet, not even the first one i tried
<GazzaK> imbrandon: this xbox is old, it has no warrany
<GazzaK> plus I'm getting hassle to buy a new xbox 360 from the other half
<imbrandon> heh its nice when the other half is wanting one instead of hassle you NOT to buy one ;)
<GazzaK> yeah, but the other half is making me poor
<imbrandon> heh get a wii not an xbox360 then ;)
<GazzaK> I already have a load of xbox games though
<GazzaK> and don't like mario
<imbrandon> but that makes it even better becosue your 360 will play your old xbox games and your then free to run linux on it ( and yes you can wire a keyboard and mouse upto it , the controler ports are just "funny shaped" usb ports )
<imbrandon> AND after its moded it will play "backup" iso's ( not that i would condone downloading those ) or original games as well as linux and xbmc ( xbox media center )
<GazzaK> wooo
<GazzaK> sounds fun imbrandon
<GazzaK> when I have the case apart, I think i'll paint it too
<imbrandon> http://xbmc.sourceforge.net/imgs/xbmc_alpha/xbmc_alpha_screenshot_mayhem01.jpg   <-- xbmc running
<GazzaK> wow
<GazzaK> that is ace
<GazzaK> gimme gimme gimme :)
<imbrandon> http://www.xboxmediacenter.com/info_screens.htm
<GazzaK> nice, looks good
<assasukasse> hi all
<assasukasse> i wish to know how much ram usually kubuntu requests at bootup
<imbrandon> 192 i THINK
<assasukasse> imbrandon thanks, do u know if xmms firefox and ssh are installed by default?
<imbrandon> none of the above, but you can apt-get thm easy
<assasukasse> imbrandon are u using it? did u experience any particular problem?
<imbrandon> yes and no
<assasukasse> i have read this http://tinyurl.com/ofb9r review and i was pretty surprised
<riri> im
<riri> kvfx is really wonder :)
<riri> kb
<imbrandon> im<tab> and kbfx ;)
<imbrandon> assasukasse, that was from almost a year ago
<imbrandon> look at the date
<imbrandon>  04/25/2005
<|brad|> damn its 5 am
<assasukasse> imbrandon can i ask why u choose kubuntu over ubuntu?
<imbrandon> becouse i dont like gnome and i develop qt/kde applications  ( and help package them sometimes )
<imbrandon> how about you ?
<assasukasse> imbrandon i've been using kanotix for long at now, but i need something that will work with the power management of my laptop..
<h3sp4wn> I am using kanotix on my laptop (because kde is actually useable with 256Mb on it) - but my desktop has kubuntu because the bloat is less of a problem
<assasukasse> h3sp4wn actually i was unable to make the power management work with kanotix..
<assasukasse> suspend hangs
<assasukasse> speedsteps doesn't work properly..
<assasukasse> i end up with 2 hours battery while with win Xp lasts 4 hours
<assasukasse> h3sp4wn is kubuntu far more bloated??
<h3sp4wn> Depends on the speed of your laptop
<h3sp4wn> More importantly how much ram you have
<assasukasse> h3sp4wn i have 512
<assasukasse> on a centrino 1.4
<h3sp4wn> kubuntu will be fine with that - but its got alot of internationalisation stuff compiled into everything must be why its so slow
<assasukasse> h3sp4wn is there any way to get rid of that? i don't need bulgarian or thai languages...
<EvilIdler> Languages aren't loaded into memory unless you use them
<h3sp4wn> What about like pango and all that type of stuff
<EvilIdler> Needed for input
<h3sp4wn> Not necessary for english
<EvilIdler> Many countries use more than 26 symbols
<h3sp4wn> For me thats bloat all the input related stuff
<EvilIdler> It's not only input, but also output - UTF-8 etc.
<esben> mle <--- english word, no? :o)
<assasukasse> actually kanotix or kubuntu are my only two choices...and kanotix doesn't work with my lap well...
<EvilIdler> Or nave :)
<XVampireX> Anyone know any linux conferences here in Israel?
<assasukasse> btw can i do something about EKIGA?
<XVampireX> anyone know? :P
<xanax`> XVampireX : http://www.iglu.org.il/IGLU/index.php
<EvilIdler> The point of having i18n libs and constantly using them is so people from non-English speaking countries can safely stick to one text format (Unicode) and share it with everyone
<XVampireX> woot
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: Its not worth it because it makes your system alot slower they should provide a version without all that (kanotix is so much faster) - I think speed is one of the most important things (especially on older computers)
<assasukasse> for using ekiga i have to install all the gnome lib or just will take what is needed..
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: You almost sound like an American saying that ;)
<EvilIdler> I don't think the i18n libs will make your program a lot slower
<XVampireX> assasukasse: Ekiga is in the repositories, it will handle the dependencies alone
<h3sp4wn> Evilidler: Try running firefox compiled with and without pango - Look at the speed of bootup and general snappyness between kanotix and kubuntu
<EvilIdler> If you don't live in a country that needs it, you don't know what a pain it can be to share documents when everyone's on a different codepage ;)
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: Couldn't that be some other optimisation Kanotix has done?
<EvilIdler> My system sure feels nice and fast.
<EvilIdler> When I occasionally use the fox of flames, it's nice and responsive :)
<vincentrc> Hi everybody. What is the correct channel for kubuntu bugs please ?
<imbrandon> vincentrc, launchpad.net
<admiral_proFTW> vincentrc, what bug do you have
<vincentrc> The first one is minor and happens only in the Kubuntu live CD : you have to do Ctrl + Alt + Backspace in order to the screen resolution modifications take effect.
<vincentrc> The second is one I have reported for a moment, but hasn't been fixed : Bug #40596
<vincentrc> I wanted to talk about on the irc as the final release is coming soon.
<admiral_proFTW> link?
<vincentrc> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/40596
<imbrandon> Riddell, is the maintainer for that .... might ping him sometime
<vincentrc> Yes, I have tried to ping him on #kubuntu-devel.
<vincentrc> No response for the moment, I'm waiting.
<freeflying|away> vincentrc: hi
<vincentrc> Hi
<imbrandon> vincentrc, well then you have done what you can, i'm sure he will get to it asap time permitting, what makes it easyier is if you also submit a patch if you are able
<imbrandon> heya freeflying|away ;)
<vincentrc> Sorry, I'm not a developper, I have never coded. It would have been a pleasure.
<imbrandon> vincentrc, thats also a package in main too witch is frozen for the moment so the patch would have to be approved
<imbrandon> vincentrc, thats why i said if possible , i realize not everyone can code ;)
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: It could be other optimisation kanotix has done - but the fact is on older hardware kubuntu runs slowly (whereas my desktop runs easily fast enough - my laptop is unusably slow)
<admiral_proFTW> i had a bug updating to dapper, but i was with tt-cidfont-conf
<|brad|> well java works now
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: Removing internationalisation libs from this distro would break a lot of things for a lot of nationalities, though
<|brad|> but that site still doesnt work... i guess i do still need windowss
<admiral_proFTW> brad: what do you mean java "works"
<|brad|> admiral_proFTW: i just installed jre
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: Just having one version with internationalisation support and one without would be fine
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: Exchanging files between developers would often be a pain then, though.
<admiral_proFTW> brad: the one on the sun page
<|brad|> yes
<EvilIdler> I'd be using UTF-8, thanks to the 'bloaty' libs, while a UK developer would be using ASCII files
<admiral_proFTW> hmm, i read somewhere not to install that. i just used automatix and i think that set it up
<EvilIdler> When he reads mine, no problem. When I read them back, nothing is certain.
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: ASCII is more standard than UTF-8
<|brad|> admiral_proFTW: i have a amd64 system
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: We're moving away from it, though.
<admiral_proFTW> Brad: oh that would complicate things. i have friends that are wiating on ubuntu to have better 64 support
<|brad|> its support is better then slackware
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: i18n is here to stay ;)
<admiral_proFTW> scripts like easy ubuntu, automatix, bumps arent supported
<admiral_proFTW> is what i mean
<|brad|> ah
<admiral_proFTW> i expected more problems from people...
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: Every file you create in utf8 is four times as big
<gnaleo> I am trying to install mercury, and I only get this error allt he time, though j2re is installed! No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: You're thinking of something else. UTF8 is an extra byte for specific symbols
<EvilIdler> UTF-16, UTF-32 or whichever you'd need for most efficient Chinese
<_rince_> gnaleo: maybe you have to run update-alternatives and set the correct vm?
<gnaleo> _rince_, how do I do that?
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: The input libraries need to process what you type in, which can't possibly reach millions of characters per second, so I don't think they're the problem if things are slow
<_rince_> gnaleo: i can't remember the exact syntax, have a look at "man update-alternatives"
<_rince_> gnaleo: maybe 'update-alternatives --all'
<_rince_> that one asks you for every binary which has alternatives (editor, pager, browser ...) including the java-vm iirc
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: Firefox goes from being horribly slow (ubuntu build) to perfectly usable (mozillia.org build) having experimented disabling various features with pango disables its almost as fast as the mozilla.org one
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: You should nag some Pango devs, then. It shouldn't be so.
<gnaleo> ok, I choose the sun-j2re _rince_  ... how can I add it to my PATH?
<imbrandon> gnaleo, update-alterntives
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: Pango is for text-processing, and there's not that much text on most webpages that it should crawl because it hit an 
<gnaleo> it worked :)
<_rince_> should be done automagically
<_rince_> fine :)
<gnaleo> thanks alot :)
<assasukasse> btw then is it possible to speedup kubuntu?
<EvilIdler> I had to use "sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java" before Azureus worked
<unix_infidel> hey guys, quick question, does ubuntu ship with a dynamic association script with its wireless config
<unix_infidel> eg with iwconfig
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: You do it from /etc/network/interfaces
<EvilIdler> Looks like he did find it :)
<jake> hey what does the debian menu in automatrix actually install?
<imbrandon> unix_infidel, yes iwconfig is installed
<unix_infidel> imbrandon: noooo, i meant how does ubuntu manage dynamic wireless association.
<unix_infidel> when i get my device up it automatically associates to the closest AP
<imbrandon> no
<unix_infidel> no?
<imbrandon> no as in it dosent , brb
<unix_infidel> then why does it associate with the closest unencrypted ap then?
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: Its only 3 commands to do it with iwlist and iwconfig - kubuntu is not designed for going onto other peoples networks particularly - use knetworkmanger if you want that sort of junk - otherwise just use wpa_supplicant to handle multiple (named) networks
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: well, i dont need encryption with wpa_supplicant
<unix_infidel> i'm just trying to figure out why iwconfig sometimes reassociates with a new AP when i'm not looking.
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: It doesn't have to have encryption (but then you can set priorities for different networks)
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: so you're telling me i can use wpa_supplicant to manage my AP's for me.
<unix_infidel> if i predefine say 2-3 aps to associate if it detects them itll associate, get an ip and go on its merry way.
<unix_infidel> and it'll even manage unencrypted Ap's well.
<unix_infidel> ??
<unix_infidel> how would i go about doing that?
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: key_mgmt=NONE
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: yea, i'm reading the man page.
<unix_infidel> that seems simple enough, i'm talking about the hard part, specified association, then if not getting the defined AP's use the strongest unencrypted WAP
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (that tells you how to hook it into /etc/network/interfaces)
<unix_infidel> h3sp4wn: /etc/network/interfaces?
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: Where the network interfaces are configured the doc's haven't been updated yet I don't think (are you on breezy or dapper ?)
<unix_infidel> breezy.
<imbrandon> ouch
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: into /etc/default/wpasupplicant you need to put ENABLED=1 into it make sure you card type etc is specified properly and put your networks into /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (you use priority=7 or whatever) inside each network section
<h3sp4wn> unix_infidel: If they are your access points just run them in WDS mode and it will automatically associate with the strongest
<toweri> Greetings. I have a problem with root on LVM2 and lilo giving fatal errors on kernel upgrade (done with apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; breezy, 2.6.12-9 ->2.6.12-10)
<imbrandon> lilo ?
<toweri> Yes.
<imbrandon> why not grub ?
<toweri> IIRC installation didn't even offer me the choice to install grub.
<imbrandon> did you run /sbin/lilo when you upgraded the kernel ?
<toweri> That's exactly when the error occurred.
<XVampireX> toweri: grub exists internally
<imbrandon> can you apt-get install grub ?
<toweri> Exact lilo output:
<toweri> timo@badger:~$ sudo lilo
<toweri> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure. Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/dm'
<toweri> device-mapper ioctl cmd 12 failed: No such device or address
<toweri> Fatal: device-mapper: dm_task_run(DM_DEVICE_TABLE) failed
<imbrandon> i have no idea i havent used lilo since 1997
<Cin> Anyone tried Xgl on KDE?
<toweri> XVampireX: Umm, what exactly do you mean, "grub exists internally"?
<xanax`> Cin : try #xgl
<toweri> I had gathered that grub wasn't exactly friendly with lvm.
<Cin> It's working sweeeet on mine. I just got an upgrade of compiz. Not sure *how new* it is... but it's got more stuff to it.
<XVampireX> It just does
<XVampireX> It installs it automatically with kubuntu
<Cin> Nah I just thought I'd come and tell you chaps that it works perfectly on KDE now.
<Cin> :P
<toweri> XVampireX: Apparently not.
<nico8481> what works better with linux? geforce or radeon?
<Cin> xanax`, but thanks.
<XVampireX> Toweri: You might have a corrupt cd then
<imbrandon> nico8481, nvidia
<toweri> XVampireX: Breezy downloaded from official mirror, md5sum matches.
<nico8481> imbrandon: don't they have "closed" drivers?
<imbrandon> open and closed as does ati
<imbrandon> so ?
<EvilIdler> nico8481: NVidia overall; both work, buit NVidia's drivers are nearest Windows performance.
<XVampireX> Toweri: Right
<nico8481> EvilIdler: all geforce are nvidia, right?
<imbrandon> yes
<nico8481> ok
<EvilIdler> NVidia chipsets, yes
<_nano_> anyone knows of a superkaramba widget for amarok?
<nico8481> any idea about the heat production of intel core duo CPUs ?
<imbrandon> ~45c  this is google type stuff ;)
<nico8481> coz i've read that the mac laptops using them get incredibly hot !
<_nano_> 45C is like P4
<nico8481> actually i'm wondering if it's a good idea to buy a core-duo based laptop...
<imbrandon> nah buy a chia-mac http://plig.org/things/pictures/tn/chiamac.med.jpg
<imbrandon> ;)
<nico8481> hehe
<toweri> Hmm, I gather that no-one here has any idea about that lvm + upgraded kernel problem?
<imbrandon> toweri, probbly not VERY VERY few people use lilo
<toweri> imbrandon: I know, I'd rather use grub, if it supported LVM.
<toweri> Apparently, it doesn't, so I'm kinda stuck.
<imbrandon> why do you need lvm ?
<toweri> Suffice to say that I didn't have a choice when installing this machine.
<imbrandon> ok , looks like grub / softraid would solve your problems
<imbrandon> but w/e ;)
<toweri> Seems that I have to take a few backups and try to resize one of the lvm pv's to fit in a non-lvm boot partition.
<toweri> Thanks anyway.
<frodo90> hi
<frodo90> it seems that kubuntu is so slow
<serenity> hi
<frodo90> my system runs nearly perfect under xp, now i swichted to kubuntu and everything seems to be working sub-optimal
<frodo90> system: pIII 866mhz, 512 ram
<kubuntu> alrite guys
<kubuntu> need help on kubuntu
<frodo90> kubuntu: what's up?
<kubuntu> havent a clue how till work it
<_nano_> frodo90: what kind of graphics card you got?
<frodo90> gf 4200
<_nano_> frodo90: what's the output of the command: glxinfo: grep direct
<kubuntu> how can i ply mp3's frodo90
<kubuntu> play*
<_nano_> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<frodo90> nano: what do u mean in special?
<kubuntu> thanks _nano_
<_nano_> frodo90: i'm wondering if your graphics card is configured properly
<_nano_> frodo90: plus KDE has even from graphics eye candies as compared to XP...so
<_nano_> *more
<_nano_> *from= more
* _nano_ needs coffee
<frodo90> i installed the closed source nvidia drivers
<_nano_> frodo90: hmm...
<_nano_> frodo90: so what's the output of the command i typed down before?
<atomic16> im having a problem with settings
<frodo90> but dunno if i did it correct. Everytime the x-server starts, the nvidia-logo is shown
<frodo90> it didnt work
<_nano_> frodo90: then most probably graphics card is configured correctly
<_nano_> frodo90: the command didn't work? as in ?
<_nano_> glxinfo | grep direct
<atomic16> I can't change any of my settings can anyone help?
<_nano_> atomic16: what kind of settings?
<frodo90> nano: first you typed : not pipe
<atomic16> any of them
<_nano_> frodo90: oops my bad...
* _nano_ surely needs coffee
<frodo90> direct rendering: yes
<_nano_> frodo90: what's your RAM?
* frodo90 gets nano a coffee
<atomic16> it says I need to be in the administrator, but I am the administrator, then when I click the admin button an error comes up
<frodo90> 512
* _nano_ thanks frodo90 
<frodo90> 133 mhz clocked
<_nano_> frodo90: swap size?
<frodo90> dunno
<frodo90> atomic: u arent admin. Click admin button, type the pw you set on install und hit return
<_nano_> frodo90: use command : df
<atomic16> no I get an error then it won't let me type a password, plus I am the only user
<_nano_> atomic16: but you surely must have set a root password?
<_nano_> _nano_: oops..
<atomic16> yes I did, I tried login in on it but it said it was disabled, then I tried running kuser on it but it said I had the wrong password, I know the password was right.
<frodo90> nano: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1205/
<_nano_> frodo90: you don't have a swap partition
<Timmmm> Hi, are there qt 4.1 packages anywhere for (k)ubuntu?
<_nano_> !swap
<ubotu> swap is, like, totally, used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<_nano_> and given the fact that KDE has more eye candies than XP..i guess it's safe to assume that it uses a good amount of memory..
<_nano_> unless you tone it down a bit
<_nano_> your XP also has a swap file
<frodo90> will try
<XVampireX> KDE uses less meomry
<XVampireX> memory^
<_nano_> it might...but that doesn't prove a case for not using a swap
<XVampireX> I know
<_nano_> with a memory of 512MB
<XVampireX> I got 256mbram and 768 swap
<Timmmm> I don't have swap.
<atomic16> the error I get is "su returned with an error"
<frodo90> what size would be good for 512 mb ram?
<Timmmm> Or at least if I do it is never used.
<Hobbsee> atomic16: use sudo, not su
<XVampireX> You should use at least another 512mb for swap
<atomic16> Im not in terminal
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> what browsers do u guys use?
<XVampireX> Firefox
<vinboy> firefox is slow after awhile
<vinboy> ic
<XVampireX> Use opera then if you want
<XVampireX> Or konqueror
<XVampireX> Firefox is not slow
<atomic16> so what do I tupe in Konsole?
<vinboy> eating up memory
<h3sp4wn> elinks or firefox (depending on whether the site looks ok in elinks or not)
<vinboy> ok
<XVampireX> elinks? :P Never heard
<_nano_> me too never heard
<_nano_> XVampireX: could you link me to a benchmark comparing memory consumption of XP and KDE?
<atomic16> I typed kdesu sudo and the same error came up
<h3sp4wn> XVampireX: using elinks requires the site to be properly designed (because its text based)
<XVampireX> Ah
<_nano_> h3sp4wn: web browsing is not only about reading text :(
<h3sp4wn> nano: what about blind people everything should be readable in a text only browser easily
<h3sp4wn> nano: If I am working I get less destracted using a text only browser
<vinboy> actually
<vinboy> blind ppl can't read
<h3sp4wn> screen readers
<h3sp4wn> they can only do text
<vinboy> may as well download the mp3
<vinboy> hehe
<vinboy> do u guys play any game?
<klerfayt> vinboy: wesnoth
<h3sp4wn> Streetfighter 2 Turbo (Jap) on advancemame
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> any nice game on linux?
<_nano_> tuxcart ;)
<klerfayt> vinboy: what type of game you like?
<vinboy> real time strategy
<h3sp4wn> I have Civilisation call to power for linux (but it has to be run in a chroot of debian woody which is a pain)
<vinboy> first person shooting
<_rince_> h3sp4wn: doesn't run on kubuntu?
<_nano_> people have run counter strike using wine..
<_nano_> i haven't tried it
<klerfayt> vinboy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_first-person_shooters
<_rince_> last time i played it using gentoo, a few years ago
<vinboy> thx klerfayt
<vinboy> i got cedega going for my CS
<vinboy> but, the frame rate is 30
<frodo90> which command is for looking up swap volume running?
<_nano_> frodo90: didn't get your question
<_nano_> frodo90: rephrase?
<frodo90> i installed a swap parti, but dunno if it was done correct
<klerfayt> vinboy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_games
<_nano_> frodo90: mount -l
<vinboy> yup
<vinboy> got it
<vinboy> thx
<_nano_> frodo90: my bad..
<_nano_> frodo90: that's not the command
<h3sp4wn> rince: Its an old loki game and hence linked against old libraries
<admin__> is there a guide on how to build a new 2.6.16.18 kernel for kubuntu anywhere ?
<_nano_> frodo90: check your /etc/fstab file?
<admin__> my usb wirelss card locks up the dapper kernel
<frodo90> nano: ?
<Dasnipa`> red stripe beer does not make good laundry detergent. that is because it is not laundry detergent... its beer! hooray beer!
<_nano_> frodo90: cat /etc/fstab
<klerfayt> is it seriously final artwork in rc?
<_nano_> frodo90: also you might check sysguard to see how much swap is being used
<_rince_> h3sp4wn: ah, rings a bell
<_rince_> and no more updates available
<h3sp4wn> they are in liquidation
<_nano_> frodo90: kdemenu-->system-->performance monitor(kdesysgard)
<frodo90> thats the entry  /dev/hdc5 none swap sw 0 0
<_nano_> frodo90: pastebin your fstab please?
<frodo90> it seems that the swap is not used (looked up in perfomance monitor)
<frodo90> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1206/
<_nano_> frodo90: i'm wondering why the word "none" exists there :-?
<_nano_> frodo90: it should say "swap" instead of none :-?
<_nano_> frodo90: did you format it as linux swap?
<frodo90> i did it like the how-to said
<_nano_> !swap
<ubotu> somebody said swap was used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<Jel> how come smbmount does not work ?
<Jel> isn't samba installed from installation ?
<imbrandon> actualy it SHOULD say none there, the swap gets no mount point
<imbrandon> look at your own fstab ;)
<imbrandon> Jel, no its not
<imbrandon> jel apt-get install smbfs
<frodo90> what should i do now?
<_nano_> frodo90: what does your kdesysguard say?
<frodo90> no use of the swap
<_nano_> frodo90: and the physical memory used?
<frodo90> 491mb used
<_nano_> frodo90: that's like most of your RAM :-?
<frodo90> yipp, 24.000 KB free
<Dasnipa`> lol
<Dasnipa`> frodo90, sounds like you got probs
<Jel> imbrandon - how would i mount a network directory, smb://server/media/mp3s ?
<Jel> to say /mnt/mp3s
<h3sp4wn> frodo90: the memory under cached is available if necessary
<_nano_> frodo90: did you disable and recreate your swap?
<frodo90> no
<_rince_> usually most of your memory is "used" - this is considered a feature
<h3sp4wn> frodo90: Same with buffers
<_nano_> !swap
<ubotu> hmm... swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<imbrandon> Jel, if smbfs is installed you would use "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=username,password=password,uid=uid,gid=gid,rw //server/share /mount/point
<frodo90> all: i switched 2 days ago to linux...
<frodo90> so no knowlegde is available
<Jel> uid ?
<Jel> gid ?
<imbrandon> linux user id and group id
<imbrandon> ie uid=jel,gid=admin
<Jel> ahh i c
<Jel> the file system doesnt have a user/pass required
<Jel> (its from a windows XP shared directory)
<imbrandon> jel then a winxp username / password from that bopx
<imbrandon> unless you have it set to world writeable , bad bad bad boy
<Jel> ahh ok
<_nano_> frodo90: swapoff -a
<_nano_> /sbin/mkswap /dev/hda5
<_nano_> swapon -a
<Jel> so i can put username=administrator (my account on xp), and then password=<mypass>
<_nano_> where hda5 is your swap partition
<imbrandon> sure jel
<frodo90> did so
<_nano_> frodo90: try rebooting?
<frodo90> perf.mon says: 1.502.036 KB free, but i created only a 768mb swap
<Jel> imbrandon "Could not resolve mount point /mnt/Mp3s"
<Jel> i've done sudo mkdir /mnt/Mp3s
<h3sp4wn> frodo90: look at the output of 'free -m' take the total and minus the buffers and the cached
<h3sp4wn> frodo90: For example my desktop here with a gb of ram reports only 38Mb free but if necessary there is alot more available
<Jel> hmm ok, seems the mnt point is case sensitive
<EvilIdler> Jel: All files are case-sensitive
<Jel> i tried this:
<Jel> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=j*********,uid=jel,gid=admin,rw //server/media/mp3s /mnt/mp3s
<corey> Is this the right channel to ask noob questions in?
<EvilIdler> Jel: I recommend using lowercase filenames for mountpoints
<EvilIdler> corey: One of many good ones :)
<Jel> and it says: "11505: tree connection failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (you specified an invalid share name)
<Jel> SMB connection failed
<Jel> that is the RIGHT name of the director i want to share...
<frodo90> re
<EvilIdler> Jel: Samba shares are changed to uppercase, so no worries there, but the mountpoint is case-sensitive
<frodo90> nothing happened after rebooting
<Jel> i know it is
<EvilIdler> Jel: Is the name of the actual server 'server'?
<Jel> yes
<corey> Evil: Great. I'm having a problem with Adept. A lot of packages give me an error that it "Could not commit changes." "there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<EvilIdler> Jel: And does it have a share named media?
<Jel> yes
<Jel> smb://server/Media/Mp3s
<Jel> if i type that in konqueror i can access it
<EvilIdler> Jel: I don't think you can set up a directory under a share like that; try just //server/media
<klerfayt> what parameter I should give to glxgears so that it will show me fps?
<EvilIdler> corey: Breezy or Dapper?
<corey> Breezy.
<corey> For example, if I try to install frozen-bubble with apt-get install, I get "Depends: libsdl-mixer1.2 (>= 1.2.5) but it is not installable"
<imbrandon> !print
<ubotu> rumour has it, print is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<EvilIdler> corey: Try running Fetch Updates again, then Preview what it wants to change
<frodo90> nano: nothing happens
<_nano_> frodo90: give me a min
<frodo90> k
<Jel> hmm you're right
<Jel> i can mount /media fine :)
<_nano_> frodo90: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4107
<EvilIdler> Jel: Thought so - I can't mount a directory under a share on Windows either :)
<corey> I don't know why I uncommented universe Sources. It takes forever to update and I'm not ready to start Linux development ... yet.
<Jel> awesome
<Jel> i just got a few thousand mp3's in amarok ^_^
<frodo90> nano: no help
<EvilIdler> corey: It's handy to have for more than development. If you have all four corners of the Ubuntu reality, you're covered well :)
<EvilIdler> Jel: Neat-o
<corey> Evil: Fetched updates, and previewed changes. there is nothing there.
<EvilIdler> Amarok choked on my 160-gig music partition :/
<Jel> now i just need to setup that wireless network between me and my mates place
<Jel> hes got 100gb of his own music :O
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:seaLne] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jel> yeah it took a few minutes to reconstruct my "collection"
<EvilIdler> corey: What were you trying to do when it failed?
<EvilIdler> I just went back to XMMS, since it crashed horribly :/
<corey> Trying to install a new package.
<_nano_> frodo90: i'm clueless here...may be reinstall with the swap ?
<EvilIdler> corey: Are you still getting the error when trying now?
<corey> For example, if I try to install frozen-bubble, I expand the selection, click "Install Package" then commit changes. That's when I get the error. Yes, I am still getting it.
<frodo90> need the url once again
<EvilIdler> 17930 available packages. What more can I install today..
<EvilIdler> corey: Can you stick your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin?
<frodo90> nano: need the url once again
<_nano_> frodo90: which url? the latest one?
<frodo90> the !swap
<_nano_> !swap
<ubotu> well, swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<_nano_> :P
<corey> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/739065
<EvilIdler> Does the bot have a list of topics you can get in a private message?
<Hobbsee> EvilIdler: yes
<Hobbsee> !foo
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> EvilIdler: ^
<EvilIdler> Hobbsee: Cheers :)
<_nano_> frodo90: you might wanna consult Hobbsee :)
<EvilIdler> corey: I can't see anything directly wrong with that file, but I dunno if that cdrom source is necessary
<Hobbsee> _nano_: oh no...what's teh problem/
<mhterres> morning
<markrian> After updating APT's cache of the repos, archive.ubuntu.com doesn't validate
<_nano_> Hobbsee: it seems frodo90's swap isn't being used...he has 512MB of memory..is that normal?
<Hobbsee> how much of the RAM is being used?
<markrian> And doing it again doesn't fix it. No matter what, archive.ubuntu.com's update doesn't validate - what's the problem?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: he didn't have swap partition in his initial installation
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> what is the output of "free"?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: no idea :-s
<corey> I don't know if it will help, but I added the output of "apt-get" to the bottom. It does have 2 specific errors. I get the same kind of problem on several files. Others download and install fine. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/739069
<Hobbsee> frodo90: what's the output of "free"?
<EvilIdler> markrian: Try a countrycode in front of archive, like uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<markrian> EvilIdler: but it's always worked, just last night I updated fine
<Hobbsee> corey: delete what's in yoru /etc/apt/sources.list, and add what's in the URL next to breezy there
<Hobbsee> # means a comment
<_nano_> Hobbsee: have you used superkaramba? if yes, would you happen to know of any amarok widgets?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: ages ago i did, i think there might be...no idea what it's called though - check on kdelook.org / kdeapps.org
<EvilIdler> Yeah, I see it now. Corey's main repositories are commented :P
<_nano_> Hobbsee: yeah that's what I've been doing...was loookin for a shortcut ;)
<Hobbsee> ah
<_nano_> Hobbsee: and as they say, there are no shortcuts in real life :(
* Hobbsee hasnt used in since she was dual booting hoary/breezy, while breezy was still in development...
<corey> Thanks, guys. I warned you I'm a noob!
* Hobbsee goes back to playing ksudoku :P
<EvilIdler> Newbie, perhaps, but not noob ;)
<EvilIdler> Noo..don't tempt me to open my DS and waste more time on sudoku!
<_nano_> same difference :P.... corey welcome to the club :P
<frodo90> nano: free get me this http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1207/
<imbrandon> lol @ Hobbsee
* _nano_ pokes Hobbsee ... frodo90 is here!
<Hobbsee> frodo90: hmmm...okay...
<Hobbsee> EvilIdler: hehe!
<_nano_> frodo90: it seems you have free memory in your RAM
<Hobbsee> frodo90: what are you running on your system at the moment?
<Hobbsee> yeah, and it'll use most of the ram before the swap
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ free
<imbrandon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<imbrandon> Mem:       1026544     589340     437204          0     104648     255684
<imbrandon> -/+ buffers/cache:     229008     797536
<imbrandon> Swap:      1951888          0    1951888
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$
<imbrandon> gah sorry guys
<frodo90> firefox, amarok (non playing), gaim
<imbrandon> ment to paste that on paste bun  /me kicks own self for flood
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe, i could do that for you, if you liked :P] 
<_nano_> frodo90: lol I've exact same apps running :D
<corey> Another stupid question. If I want to edit a file as root, how can I manage that via the GUI? The only way I've figured out is to "su -" then use pico another console editor.
<frodo90> hehe
<Hobbsee> !+kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<EvilIdler> You see? Even the gods are not faultless!
<Hobbsee> frodo90: i'd try running a few games on there as well, just to use up the memory...
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon is NOT a god
<Hobbsee> !+sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nah, bddebian is :P
<EvilIdler> Sorry, too much SG-1
<imbrandon> heheh yea Hobbsee
<imbrandon> omg i LOVE sg-1 ;)
<frodo90> hobbsee: fired up 5 instances of writer at once
* imbrandon lives sg-1 and sg-a
<EvilIdler> Mmm..I need my fix, but there's yet another season-break now :/
<Hobbsee> frodo90: haha, that should do it
* Hobbsee makes a note *not* to test koffice while still on dapper
<frodo90> but my mem never runs to zero
<Hobbsee> frodo90: my machine only swaps very occasionally as well - even when it only had 512mb of ram...
<imbrandon> heh looks like here in a few days i'll have to go back to dual booting ( dapper / edgy )
<EvilIdler> Was there a Dapper update today? I'm waiting for a couple of kernel-related bugs to be fixed before I can upgrade :/
<EvilIdler> By update, I mean bigger than usual
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: exactly - brign it on!  unfortunately, i made my dapper / a bit small :P
<_nano_> Hobbsee: how much ram do you have now?
<Dasnipa`> if you run 256 mb ram it swaps a lot
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, not bigger than usual
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you going to keep your /home for both distros, or have separate ones?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: 1gb
<EvilIdler> There's something weird going on with the unholy trinity of udev/update-initramfs/the kernel
* imbrandon has 1gb ram / 2 gb swap
<_nano_> Hobbsee: i too had 256mb..and now I also have 1gb :D
<Hobbsee> bah.  that'd never go into swap - waste of space
<Hobbsee> @ imbrandon
<imbrandon> yea i know , i use it for when i boot live cd's
<imbrandon> not normal ods
<imbrandon> os*
<EvilIdler> I have two gigs of swap on 1 gig of RAM, but what else can I use all that space for?
<frodo90> but my system seems so slow, a live-cd is faster
<Dasnipa`> thats back arsewards...
<kubuntu> i am trying till add reporites, i added the universe 1's and went till fetch updates but nothing happeed, it said fetching headers for a while but i didnt get any updates?
<Dasnipa`> livecd should be slower than poop
<Hobbsee> kubuntu: your network was definetly connected?
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, lol same here ( look at my df -h output on konsole in this pic http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/snapshot2.png )
<EvilIdler> I guess they've softened the livecds to diarrhea levels..
<kubuntu> yeah sure im talking till u now
<imbrandon> Dasnipa`, nah live cd is pretty fast on my pc
<Hobbsee> kubuntu: odd, want to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please?
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: Those files on the server must feel lonely
<Obo> hello
<Obo> i have two users in my ubuntu desktop, one who uses gnome (which has a root password) and the other who uses kde which doesn't. is it possible for the gnome user to login to kde and d/l packages for the kde user ? will all the settings set by the gnome user stick?
* Hobbsee can chat on irc, but have no http connection, nor repos connection
<kubuntu> sorry i dont no wot ur on about :s
<Hobbsee> Obo: yeah, you could also do that from a virtual terminal
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, heh its a webserver ( with an dapper / edgy mirror on it now , wasent when i took the snapshot )
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: I've found ways to fill it up. Copying over Neverwinter Nights now, and digging for my Loki+ other games :)
* frodo90 isn't satisfied which his os speed
<Obo> virtual terminal?
<kubuntu> hobbsee wots the paste bin?
<Hobbsee> Obo: ctrl+alt+f1 - ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<Hobbsee> !+pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<imbrandon> kubuntu, kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_nano_> frodo90: what was your config again?
<Hobbsee> frodo90: install kpersonalizer, and get rid of some of the effects from there
<Hobbsee> frodo90: how much free space do you have?
<imbrandon> df -h
<Obo> oh ok thanx
<frodo90> 866 mhz, 512 mb ram
<imbrandon> frodo90, df -h
<Hobbsee> ouch
<EvilIdler> Whiskey tango foxtrot?! Samba just decided to restart :/
<Hobbsee> frodo90: ever tried running xfce on that?
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, dapper and samba != good atm
<frodo90> imbrandon: what for df -h?
<imbrandon> frodo90, wrong person
<imbrandon> sorry
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: I'm on Breezy after a failed attempt at Dapper, so there's probably something related to that downgrade ;)
<imbrandon> ahh
<kubuntu> hobbsee send feebeack?
<kubuntu> feedback*
<frodo90> hobbsee: apps need some much ram
<imbrandon> oooooooh google just release picasa for linux , now if they would port some other apps ;)
<Hobbsee> kubuntu: huh?  type "kate /etc/apt/sources.list" into a console, copy the output, from the new window that opens, then paste it in the pastebin link above, and give us the link
<EvilIdler> Ooh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: didnt they release that a while ago?
<EvilIdler> Just a poker client away from getting my dad to ditch Windows, I guess :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, not for linux
<n3storm> ok
<_nano_> imbrandon: that uses wine
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, crossover office ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah okay, i thought they did
<frodo90> nano: where is kpersonalizer installed?
<kubuntu> ok
<kubuntu> wot link do i give u?
<imbrandon> _nano_, ye but it uses wine "internaly" IE static linked
<_nano_> imbrandon: aah
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: Hmm..I'll have to find out what he uses and see if crossover has a demo, then
<_nano_> frodo90: i never used kpersonalizer :P Hobbsee  did :)
<Hobbsee> frodo90: should be in the kmenu
<Hobbsee> frodo90: i'd think of trying xfce
<Hobbsee> !xfce
<ubotu> I guess xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Hobbsee> with only that little amount of processor power
<joshka> salut la room
<joshka> kelkun aurait-il la solution  mon problme svp ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: any idea what language that is?
<GazzaK> french?
<GazzaK> I think
<joshka> excuse me
<Hobbsee> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<joshka> i don't know it s an english channel
<joshka> thanks
<GazzaK> okay, not a problem joshka
<joshka> have a nice day
<GazzaK> you too :)
<crazy_penguin> re
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, it ?
<Hobbsee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* Hobbsee shrugs
<GazzaK> maybe it's alien?
<imbrandon> salut is german though
* Hobbsee can only recognise german and english :P
<GazzaK> gutten morgen Herr Hobbsee
* corey can recognize Thai but only read a little.
<frodo90> nano hobbsee: all my running apps seems no need so much RAM, not the kde gui
* Hobbsee glares at GazzaK reproachably
<Hobbsee> frodo90: ah okay...
<kubuntu> Sorry, that looked a bit too much like spam - go easy on the links there. why is is saying that?
* GazzaK hides from the scary glare
<frodo90> reduced it to the ugliest i ever seen and it's also slow
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: i'm not a herr anything :P
<GazzaK> frau?
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: ya
<GazzaK> enschuligunsee (damn, I cannot spell right in german)
<corey> Any recommendations for a window manager ... or is that another personal preference thing? I don't want one that eats memory or system resources, but I'd like to play with some of the advanced features.
<Hobbsee> corey: light ones - fluxbox, xfce, settings rich - kde
<GazzaK> kubuntu - pretty, ubuntu - nice and clean, xubuntu - tiny
<Hobbsee> corey: you can install more than one, and choose at login..
<corey> oh. cool.
<GazzaK> try them all is maybe the best advice I've been given
<GazzaK> Hobbsee: do you feel a bit in the minority here?
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yeah, at times - but it's not like i get hit on terribly much, which is good.
* Hobbsee has been around mostly guys all her life, so...
<GazzaK> I get hit on by Darkmatter all the time :)
<GazzaK> and it is kinda funny, as we are both blokes, and it scares people! :p
<kubuntu> wa?
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: now that is scary.  it's also offtopic
<GazzaK> oops
<kubuntu> how can i install xmms?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> !xmms
<ubotu> xmms is, like, totally, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<Hobbsee> kubuntu: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Hobbsee> hmm okay
<frodo90> hobbsee: tried xfce and same here...low mem
<klerfayt> esound? right...
<Hobbsee> frodo90: darn
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: i suspect that's gnome related
<_nano_> i would highly appreciate if anyone could post a screenshot of how www.google.com looks on their browser .. :(
<Hobbsee> _nano_: which browser?
<klerfayt> _nano_: it's ugly
<_nano_> Hobbsee: firefox preferably
<Hobbsee> _nano_: mozilla binaries, or from the repos?
<kubuntu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<klerfayt> _nano_: msstcorefonts look dirty in dapper
<kubuntu> it comes up that
<kubuntu> :(
<Hobbsee> kubuntu: got adept/synaptic/another apt-get window open?
<_nano_> I've installed installed ttf fonts from windows directory itself
* Hobbsee doenst have msttcorefonts
<kubuntu> ah
<kubuntu> ok
<_nano_> Hobbsee: show the screenshot..lemme look :D
<Hobbsee> i just use deja vu sans...
<kubuntu> it comes up a pile of stuff now
<frodo90> hobbsee: why is it so?
<corey> Why does firefox tell me it can't find libmozjs.so when I run it? I can see the file right there in the directory.
<kubuntu> can some1 remotely connect till me pc?
<_nano_> corey: which directory?
<corey> same directory as firefox-bin
<Hobbsee> _nano_: http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/3287/snapshot53ph.png
<imbrandon> omg Hobbsee is that your desktop ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no
<imbrandon> ;)
<_nano_> Hobbsee: wow it looks nice!
<Hobbsee> _nano_: yeah, rather
<_nano_> Hobbsee: atleast fonts are big
<XVampireX> You people know about swiftfox?
* Hobbsee has changed them to look reasonable.
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: yeah
<Hobbsee> custom user.js file also does the job ;)
<XVampireX> http://www.getswiftfox.com/
<XVampireX> It's not just for AMD anymore
<h3sp4wn> The mozilla.org build is alot faster than the ubuntu ones (unless it has changed in the last 4 days)
<_nano_> Hobbsee: what did you change in the user.js file?
<corey> nevermind ... weird. Firefox wouldn't come up yesterday. Now it does.
<_nano_> Hobbsee: do you force all the websites to use dejavu fonts?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: yeah, i think so
<_nano_> Hobbsee: k
<Hobbsee> no, wait, i let them choose my own
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: definetly
<_nano_> Hobbsee: :D
<Hobbsee> _nano_: http://pastebin.com/739119
<kubuntu> i guess its back till windows for me :(
<frodo90> where can i upload pics like pastebin?
<imbrandon> imageshack.us
<_nano_> Hobbsee: that doesnt seem to have any info regarding fonts ?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: no, that's to make it render pages faster, among other things
<Hobbsee> i've got the fonts of the actual window set in gtk settings in system settings...
<_nano_> Hobbsee: aah...nice! :D thanks a bunch
<frodo90> nano: look at this http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/6788/screenshot7ge.png
<frodo90> hobbsee: look at this http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/6788/screenshot7ge.png
<_nano_> frodo90: wow that's a cool english mod :D
<frodo90> nano: ?
<Skrot> frodo90: What's the problem?
<dbglt> hey everyone
<_nano_> frodo90: jking :D
<dbglt> is there a way to use (like wget does) --limit-rate of an apt-get download?
<_nano_> frodo90: i wasn't able to understand the language thats why
<mhterres> Riddell: ping
<frodo90> skrot: my system is sooo slow
<Riddell> mhterres: hi
<Hobbsee> dbglt: no idea, but i doubt it
<Hobbsee> dbglt: check in apt-get -h
<mhterres> Riddell: hi.
<mhterres> Riddell: will final Kubuntu 6.06 be released in june, 1st ?
<dbglt> I already checked the help file too
<dbglt> man file
<dbglt> nothing there
<Hobbsee> Riddell: thanks :)  my ego feels better now :)
<Riddell> mhterres: I expect so
<dbglt> I assumed since it is a normal http download wouldn't be so hard to have rate limiting built in
<Riddell> Hobbsee: welcome :)
<mhterres> Riddell: let me show you something that makes me worry
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotta love rss feeds :P
<Skrot> frodo90: How much ram do you have?
<mhterres> Riddell: I requested the Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs and today I saw this message in shipit:
<frodo90> skrot: 512 mb, but a live-cd seems to run faster than my system
<mhterres> Riddell:20 CDs requested in 2006-05-18. 20 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-05-24. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<mhterres> Riddell: How they sent the CDs to the shipping company if the final version is not out ?
<Skrot> frodo90: The thing about linux is that if you go for KDE, you save resources by only using KDE apps (e.g konqueror over firefox). Do you run many non-kde applications?
<frodo90> only gaim and firefox
<frodo90> skrot: and it eats up nearly 500 mb of my sys
<Skrot> frodo90: okay. In what areas is it slow? Starting apps?
<frodo90> skrot: yes, and browsing
<Riddell> mhterres: it means the order has been approved, this shipping company is the same company as makes the CDs
<Skrot> frodo90: Another thing about linux, is that the number you get from f.ex "top" about memory usage isn't exactly true
<XVampireX_> Should I update to xorg 7.1?
<kosh> s/exactly/even remotely close/
<Skrot> frodo90: The number you get, let's say 60mb for konversation, is how much memory konversation would use, if it was the only program running, because the shared libs are included, and they are used by more than one application
<mhterres> Riddell: Hmm, ok. I imagine that, but I was not sure. Thanks for the information.
<_nano_> frodo90: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<qbert> kubuntu rules
<Skrot> frodo90: Anyway, if you use KDE with firefox, a whole lot of shared libs will have to load in order to get firefox running, as for konqueror, most of those libs are common to other KDE applications, and thus already loaded
<frodo90> skrot: 5.10 i'm using...
<kosh> Skrot: it is even more complex then that, some of it is memory mapped libs, where the memory is not really being used
<Skrot> kosh: Indeed.. memory usage in linux is a tricky one.
<kosh> Skrot: so you could be using <1M of a 5M lib but since the lib is mapped as part of the process address space I think it will show up as 5M
<_nano_> Skrot: I remember upgrading to dapper improved kde performance significantly
<kosh> Skrot: actually it is tricky under any modern os even windows, windows just fudges stuff to be what people expect
<Skrot> _nano_: I can't remember, but my dapper is blazing fast :)
<_nano_> Skrot: yeah .. kde on breezy was kind of sluggish
<kosh> my dapper is fairly fast but it won't get a lot faster until I upgrade to a new computer
<EvilIdler> Use xrestop to get some more reasonable process memory usage readings
<kosh> quad monitor output is a real hit on this box
<Skrot> Konqueror starts in < 1sec
<frodo90> perhaps my definition of slow ist wrong. Let's say slower tha windows
<EvilIdler> It's a spin-off program from the KDE folks
<corey> I updated my sources.list file and did a fetch updates. When I commit Changes, it starts downloading stuff. Every time it finishes downloading a package, it says "error"
<corey> Now what have I done wrong? :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<corey> And how do I abort... no sense letting it continue.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd need a hand for the configuration of the second screen...
<Skrot> kosh: Really impressed with the speed of OOo in kubuntu as well
<kosh> corey: hmm I have not seen that before
<Skrot> It starts *way* faster than most OOo's I've tried in windows
<kosh> Skrot: oh yeah konq and stuff like that starts in <1s it is just that the gui is not as responsive as I would like with 4 monitors
<Skrot> wow, 4 monitors? =)
<kosh> Skrot: that is one reason I want to upgrade to nvidia cards and use xgl/aiglx since longterm the idea is to offload more normal work to the graphics cards
<Skrot> mhm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to use the Svideo to see the fullscreen of the screen of my laptop, by now i can see it, but it's not completely showed on the TV, when i move the cursor on the laptop, the showed screen in TV moves... somebody could take a look to my xorg.conf??
<XVampireX_> Skrot: That's because java works faster on linux
<kosh> Skrot: people keep showing off the visually interesting stuff for xgl/aiglx but if you look at the dev stuff on it the real plan is to allow the gui to be hardware accelerated more efficiently
<fortus> hi
<frodo90> how to change the frequency of my monitor
<Skrot> I know. The end game is a 100% accelerated server, isn't it?
<corey> apt-get complains about not being ale to lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock ... does that help?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there anybody that can help me?
<kosh> corey: sudo apt-get update
<Skrot> kosh: Seeing how ATi and nVidia won't keep up making those 2D chips in a few years.
<XVampireX_> corey: You can't be running sudo on several users
<corey> I already did a su -
<XVampireX_> so in su just do apt-get update
<corey> I'm not ... at least I don't think I am.
<XVampireX_> But make sure other tasks running apt-get don't exist
<kosh> corey: so you added a root user to your system?
<kosh> corey: okay then do lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock and see what other program has it open
<XVampireX_> kosh: people can run su through sudo
<corey> Okay ... it is running now. I already updated everything with Adept. I'm just trying to find out why when I do a commit everything give me an error.
<corey> kosh: yes.
<xcyborg> when the final 6.06 release will be available for mirrors ?
<XVampireX_> xcyborg: June 1st
<HymnToLife> June 1st I think
<xcyborg> june 1st isn't the official public release ?
<XVampireX_> Yeah it is
<xcyborg> the mirrors don't get to sync first ?
<XVampireX_> The mirrors get it altogether
<XVampireX_> all together^
<GazzaK> surely that will be a massive load on the mirror servers/bandwidth?
<GaiaX11> XVampireX_, will it be possible to upgrade to stable, let's say, from June 1st?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there anybody that can help me?
<XVampireX_> GaiaX11: Yes
<XVampireX_> GazzaK: That's what bittorrent is for
<GazzaK> Tallia1Kubuntu: what resolution are you running?
<XVampireX_> Tallia1Kubuntu: What do you need?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> GazzaK: 1400*1050 on the laptop screen, and i tried 1024x768 on the TV
<GazzaK> svideo out afaik will only use 800x600, or it will scroll
<corey> hmmm ... this can't be right. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/739158
<GaiaX11> XVampireX_, good!
<GazzaK> I think anyways
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me try 800x600 and i will come back here
<GazzaK> good luck Tallia1Kubuntu
<GazzaK> sorry for the delay
<Tallia1Kubuntu> GazzaK: see ya in 3 secs :)
<GazzaK> but if 15 mirrors are all trying to pull 10Gb (or whatever) from one location, it's gonna take ages
<GazzaK> plus about 5 million desperate geeks too
<GazzaK> that was quick Tallia1Kubuntu
<XVampireX_> GazzaK: Don't worry
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it scrolls even more than with 1024x768
<XVampireX_> Ah
<XVampireX_> You got a scrolling problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what can i do?
<EvilIdler> We need apt-torrent functionality :)
<GazzaK> whats the max res for svideo out on a laptop?
<corey> okay. Once I know who is locking a file, what's the safest way to unlock it? And why does my ssytem still think Adept is running when I closed it?
<XVampireX_> In the xorg.conf file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dunno, i tried 1400 and it didn't work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe i can try
<XVampireX_> EvilIdler: No, you don't need apt-torrent
<corey> or ... maybe I should say "why does lsof show it is locked by adept when I alrady closed adept?
<XVampireX_> Tallia1Kubuntu: In the xorg.conf file there's something you have to disable
<XVampireX_> I had scrolling problem too, I forgot how to fix it, I think it was in the xorg.conf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like?
<leafw> silent
<Tallia1Kubuntu> any idea of what should i change?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about xinerama?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i remember that when i was using a desktop on the side of another i used that one to have it working
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and have it of the same size
<xcyborg> what does "LTS" mean ? long time support  ?
<visik_> soseems
<DaBooMGR> guys i have a problem
<DaBooMGR> i don't know how to mount my windows partition to kubuntu
<DaBooMGR> plus, i've screwed up the accounts section
<DaBooMGR> i've turned myself into an administrator, but when i press the "adminstrator mode" button, and enter my password, nothing happens
<DaBooMGR> anyone ?
<HymnToLife> happens here too, bug I assume
<corey> Daboo: Are you mounting an NTFS partition?
<qbert> ahoy, is their a GUI for configuring apache with kubuntu ?
<DaBooMGR> corey yes
<corey> DaBoo: this is what I did. First, mkdir /mnt/xp
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody is still here to gimme a hand?
<DaBooMGR> but the problem is that i can't manage them anymore, because of the screwups with the accounts
<corey> DaBoo: Then, mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/xp -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<corey> That assumes the partition you want to mount is on /dev/hda2.
<kosh> qbert: there probably is a gui but you would regret trying to do it that way
<corey> The files will show up under /mnt/xp
<qbert> why is that ?
<qbert> and what is the gui called :P
<kosh> qbert: the gui config tools are almost universally horrible, it just takes too much time compared to doing it manually
<DaBooMGR> corey the problem is that i get "only root can do this"
<kosh> qbert: I know there is a gui, I don't remember what it is called and I don't recommend using it
<corey> DaBoo: yep. You need to be root.
<DaBooMGR> but i can't login as root
<DaBooMGR> it says "no root logins are allowed"
<DaBooMGR> in the login screen
<corey> Oh sorry ... then I'm out of my depth.
<jfro> alright, i feel kinda stupid, i can NOT set my timezone, it just doesn't work
<DaBooMGR> can u tell me the command for console login ?
<qbert> jfro, you try setting it in bios right ?
<corey> nope. I just installed kubuntu yesterday. I know as close to nothing as is possible!
<EvilIdler> jfro: Try tzsetup
<DaBooMGR> same here
<theine> DaBooMGR: can you log in as ordinary user and use sudo?
<DaBooMGR> does anyone know how to login as root from console ?
<jfro> EvilIdler: thanks!
<DaBooMGR> i don't know what sudo is :P
<Hobbsee> !tell DaBooMGR about sudo
<jfro> is there a way to restart the panel so the clock updates? hehe
<DaBooMGR> wow!
<theine> DaBooMGR: open a terminal and type "sudo ls" and enter your user password
<Hobbsee> DaBooMGR: it's a bad idea to log into the GUI as root
<theine> DaBooMGR: see if that works
<Hobbsee> jfro: killall kicker && kicker
<DaBooMGR> thanks guys
<corey> I'm getting a LOT of "104 Connection reset by peer" errors from apt-get. Is it a problem with apt-get or my internet connection? It wouldn't surprise me a bit if it IS my internet connection.
<jfro> thanks
<DaBooMGR> i'll read some documentation
<DaBooMGR> gr8 support!
<DaBooMGR> :D
<h3sp4wn> DaBooMGR: you can just do session root terminal from konsole also
<h3sp4wn> new root shell sorry
<Hobbsee> OdyX: you're in hisory now :P
<jfro> ahhhh
<DaBooMGR> i'm out
<OdyX> Hobbsee: ?
<DaBooMGR> going to try these things
<DaBooMGR> bye
<jfro> thanks so much!, apparently editing timezone file manually doesn't trigger whatever tzsetup does after changing
<jfro> finally clock is set right
<Hobbsee> OdyX: we both made it into Ridd*ell's blog
<Hobbsee> jfro: yay!
<OdyX> Hobbsee: URL ?
<jfro> KDE's adjust time & date flat out wouldn't work
<jfro> which sucks... heh
<Hobbsee> OdyX: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2040
<Hobbsee> jfro: yeah, that seems botched.  no idea why.
<jfro> weird
<OdyX> Hobbsee: I thought Fridge publicated my fantastic minutes...
<OdyX> :D
* jfro gets back to work
<jfro> thanks again
<Hobbsee> OdyX: hehe
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well.. Nobody reads them in every case.
<Hobbsee> OdyX: the kde developer blogs are pretty well linked..
<OdyX> Riddell: On your blog (^^), you miswrote my nick... It has big letters..
<OdyX> Hobbsee: sure . But no RSS
<Hobbsee> OdyX: haha!  yours too?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: ;-)
<Hobbsee> OdyX: sure it has rss - that's how i saw it
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well.. Not correctly showed then... No icon in Konqui
<Hobbsee> konqui?
<Hobbsee> as in, konqueror?
<OdyX> ;-)
<OdyX> Yep
* Hobbsee runs them thru akregator
<OdyX> as do I
* OdyX hates to clic "Yes, I accept the certificate" for each Wiki page.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: have you ever had scrolling problems while using screen cloning on the TV-out Svideo?
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone have a full copy of the wiki in text format (or know how to use html2text for a full directory)
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: i've never tried...
<corey> OdyX: Sounds like a job for GreaseMonkey.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: what about yoU? the last time you have been very helpful
<OdyX> corey: ? GreaseMonkey as in Firefox ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: yes, same here.  maybe we should poke someone to get that fixed, after release
<corey> OdyX: yes.
<Hobbsee> OdyX: greasemonkey is an extension in firefox, yes
<OdyX> Hobbsee: do it now...
<OdyX> corey: I don't have Firefox...
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: I don't really know anything about tv out is it on ati ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: yes
<corey> OdyX: Okay. nevermind.
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: My card has an svideo out but I don't think I have an svideo cable :(
<corey> Thanks for the help. It's way past dinner time and apt-get says it will be busy for another 30 minutes. I'm out of here.
<leafw> attention powerpc users: dapper doesn't stand as high as breezy. There anumerous problems with Xorg and the gtk/gdk that affect lots of applications (firefox, any java app, inkscape ...)
<leafw> now if only it was clear how to downgrade again.
<markc> FWIW I was in the middle of rolling new kernels and drivers to get my USB wireless card working and then the RC ISO image download finished so I blew a CD and tried it out... lo n behold I got to see my wireless working for the first time... in over a year of having a linksys dsl router and a USB wireless card... me very happy
<GazzaK> markc: what wifi card?
<markc> GazzaK> a small Repotec USB card... rt2570
<GazzaK> do you happen to know who the wifi chipset is made by
<GazzaK> is it broadcom?
<markc> hang on, 	 I have to put it in and load the driver... it might freeze on this box
<markc> ZyDAS 802.11b/g USB2 WiFi
<markc> http://www.repotec.com/wirelessLan/RP_WU0402.htm  FWIW
<fortus> Good afternoon, or what time its around there
<esben> Where do I found libdecss packages for kubuntu?
<esben> s/found/find/
<HymnToLife> !plf
<ubotu> it has been said that plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<HymnToLife> there
<fortus> Im wondering if there was some1 who would like to help me with sound problems?
<esben> ty :)
<HymnToLife> !tell fortus about justask
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, since i gave up having 1400x1050 on the sVideo 1024x768 without scrolling, is there a way to hot-change the resolution of the laptop screen from 1400x1050 -> 1024x768 without restarting Xorg?
<markc> have you tried control-shift key + and minus ?
<markc> key = keypad
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't have a keypad in my laptop :|
<Abnaxos> Is there any workaround for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/39658 (using /etc/apt/preferences or something)?
<Abnaxos> dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper wants to uninstall 355 packages. :(
<esben> Anywhere I can find decss for amd64? Or is there a guide to compile source packages in Kubuntu somewhere?
<apokryphos> Abnaxos: what's wrong with that?
<Abnaxos> apokryphos: It's kde-desktop and all of its dependencies.
<Abnaxos> apokryphos: s/kde-desktop/kubuntu-desktop
<HymnToLife> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<markc> esben: it might be as simple as download tarball and cd into the dir and "make"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't have a keypad in my laptop :|
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, since i gave up having 1400x1050 on the sVideo 1024x768 without scrolling, is there a way to hot-change the resolution of the laptop screen from 1400x1050 -> 1024x768 without restarting Xorg?
<esben> markc: Sure.... but isn't source packages about compiling and installing them as a package? (Forgive me if I ask stupidly)
<HymnToLife> esben> nope, it will just get you the source files
<markc> esben: sure and that howto probably outlines how to do so... I think the decss program is so small and self-contained it's probably easy to compile and install it directly though... probably simpler than doing a real deb package
<HymnToLife> AFAIK, you'l have to compile them yourself
<esben> markc: ok. I'll try :)
<fortus> thank u very much for guiding me to some page I can find fom google on my own, but Id rather have help from some1
<fortus> I have already been searching from web sites and forums but they dont seem to help me with this problem
<markc> fortus: did you outline what your problem is ?
<fortus> mark: I have Integrated intel ICH5 soundcard and I only get alarm  noises
<fortus> yes, Im sure I havent muted em
<fortus> so no mp3s etc
<fortus> :s
<fortus> so no help :(
<RototoR> Hi! I've updated my fglrx drivers to 8.25.18 and now i'm getting "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for  ..." errors when starting any GL application
<RototoR> Have you ever seen this error?
<wimpies> I am unable to get sound out of amarok ...
<wimpies> artsd works, mplayer works, but konqueror preview and amaroK dont
<markc> fortus: that is not much information to go on... I don't have that sound system so I can't test anything similar, what program are you using to play mp3's ?
<da_fat_thing> hi
<markc> wimpies: have you tried the xine engine in amarok ?
<wimpies> No I currently have it set to Artsd but I noticed something weird
<wimpies> The KMix application shows Master and PCM to max
<wimpies> but still amarok's volume is 0.
<visik_> RototoR have u try to askto ggl??
<wimpies> Setting the amarok volume to higher produces sound but no mixer
<wimpies> slidebar moves to higher values.
<markc> try amarok-xine
<wimpies> So I am wondering which volumen amarok is controlling ?
<markc> I think it depends on the driver/soundcard
<wimpies> activating XINE engine says : error - cannot initialize any audio-driver
<RototoR> visik_: Yes i have, but i didn't find much information on this error. It was only posted in some problem reports, but no fixes were provided :(
<visik_> RototoR: are you using any sort of nonvesa framebuffer ?
<Hawkeye> hi to all!!
<RototoR> visik_: No, i don't use any framebuffer
<corey> Can someone please help me? I'm still trying to get apt-get to update the headers. I keep getting a data integrity error. See: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/739330
<Hawkeye> someone knows how to install kubuntu on hard disk sata?
<RototoR> visik_: The problem is: X starts fine, also the driver reports in the Xorg.0.log file that it found the correct kernel module
<RototoR> visik_: But when trying to start any Gl linkt application it aborts and reports this error message for all GL extensions provided by the fglrx driver
<RototoR> e.g. [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for TexBumpParameterivATI
<visik_> have you correctly installed libGL.something ?
<visik_> I think it's a problema about wrong library
<RototoR> visik_: I think so. libGL* is a symlink to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL* - as created by the fglrx drivers
<RototoR> visik_: Maybe I could try reinstalling some packages?
<visik_> dunno what package I don't use ati driver :)
<RototoR> hmm, who knows this? *g*
<XVampireX_> Hi, while configuring SVN kopete:
<XVampireX_> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<XVampireX_> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<XVampireX_> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<NoUse> XVampireX you need the kde packages ending with -dev, also you need the build-essential package
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: install kde-devel
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Tons of dependencies which won't install
<Monkee13> In kontact and Korginizer my exchange2000 calendar is the wrong offset for hours.  My system, app, and exchnge server are all set to he corect timezone.  Anu ideas?
<nalioth> XVampireX: in a console, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: pastebin the errors?
<XVampireX> ok, just a sec
<XVampireX> http://pastebin.com/739375
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: great.
<XVampireX> lol
<XVampireX> What's so great about it? :P
<markc> anyone using amaroK v1.4a ?
<gibarian> Hi, I've got a question relating to external harddrives...anyone?
<markc> gibarian: just ask
<freemanen> fixme:msi:MsiInstallProductW L"AutoRun.exe" (null)
<freemanen> fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open failed r = 80030050!
<freemanen> what does this error mean?
<gibarian> right...I'm using an external harddisk, holding my photos and music...how can I have a fixed mountpoint for the disk, so apps with databases (like amarok or picasa) won't get confused over different locations of the media
<markc> damn, I wish I knew the answer to that one :-/
<Shuriken> gibarian: you can mount you extertal where you want
<Shuriken> *external HD
<markc> yes, but usb drives tend to get automounted where the system wants... which can be different the next time one reboots etc
<wimpies>  anybody here that can help me with Amarok and the xine backend
<Shuriken> does your external HD always on the same USB grip ?
<markc> wimpies: for some reason my marok 1.4a won't play streaming files... something has changed (for me) in recent dapper updates
<_nano_> gibarian: you can write your own udev rule
<dickhall> slow night in here
<Bilford> should I have version 1.3.9 of amaroK still
<gibarian> shuriken: Yes, I know...the problem is that I won't know whether it's going to be sda, sda1, sdc, etc...I have to enter all possibilities into fstab, resulting in any other USB device like my camera, sitting on top of the already mounted external disk
<markc> _nano_: doesn't that depend on the usb drive having a label though ?
<_nano_> markc: there are so many things you can use as a key..like product, model etc
<dickhall> hah, or not, my screen just wasn't scrolling :p
<_nano_> markc: i've used the serial number for instance
<wimpies> markc : i just tried an mp3 file but i get this XINE backend problem all the time
<gibarian> _nano_: how do I set up the udev system?
<gibarian> _nano_: nevermind, I looked it up
<Shuriken> gibarian: i understand that, but if your external HD is ALWAYS connected on the same USB grip, so Ubuntu will always recognize it on the same grip
<_nano_> gibarian: let me give you some links .. they have explained it real well
<wimpies> is there ANY place I can find some logging or error output ?
<_nano_> gibarian: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<markc> wimpies: perhaps it might be worth trying the 1.4 version of amaroK from -> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<wimpies> markc : I just did and that has the problem too
<_nano_> gibarian: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/11/msg00689.html
<gibarian> _nano_: thanks!
<markc> wimpies: bugger, so your arts plays sound but xine does not ?
<gibarian> Shuriken: what if I turn off my external disk, then on again, all in the same session...if in between another USB device as been added, the system will assign it to another grip
<_nano_> gibarian: like in my case, i've a usb hub..and I have two different ext hard drives..one for media and another for documents and backup....my media hardrive always gets mounted to /mnt/music :D
<gibarian> _nano_: that's exactly what I need
<wimpies> yes indeed but the arts engine seems not to be available for 1.4 (hard
<wimpies> dependency of the egine to version 1.3.9
<markc> _nano_: can you spare a quick on-irc tutorial ? :-)
<_nano_> gibarian: the first link is kinda bible..it's really helpful
<wimpies> so it works for amarok 1.3 only
<Bazzi> arts has been wiped from amarok 1.4, yes
<Bazzi> primarily now xine, secondary gstreamer
<markc> wimpies: and xine does not work for either the dapper or 1.4 amaroK... double bugger
<_nano_> markc: i'm myself a noob..but can share my experiences :P
<gibarian> _nano_: alright, thanks again
<wimpies> Actually I don't get this sound thing
<Hobbsee> markc: it doesnt?
<wimpies> amarok plays through xine which plays to arts but which has a backend to xine ?
<markc> wimpies: I don't think xine uses arts as a backend, it could use either ALSA or OSS (or ALSA/OSS emulation) for the backend driver
<_nano_> XVampireX: there?
<gibarian> anyone tried Picasa already?
<robotgeek> gibarian: digikam works very well, thank you. plus, i am on ppc
<_nano_> gibarian: didn't try the new wine linux port yet :P
<wimpies> I thought that also was not able to handle inputs from multiple sources and that was
<wimpies> the task of arts ?
<_nano_> robotgeek: sup!
<robotgeek> _nano_: nothing much
<markc> wimpies... ALSA... later versions of alsa with modern cards can multiplex sounds
<XVampireX> _nano_: If I'm here? Yes
<gibarian> _nano_: well, it's pretty good actually...
<wimpies> so what is the purpose of arts then
<_nano_> XVampireX: i'm trying to figure out a way to make swiftfox use artsdsp :-S
<XVampireX> No idea, I want it to use alsa
<_nano_> XVampireX: unlike firefox, running flash sound in swiftfox  blocks other sound apps ...
<r0xz> where do i paypal if i want to donate some money to the shipit guys? I did this for the breezy cd's too, but i can't find the right email anymore
<XVampireX> It happened to me in firefox too
<markc> wimpies: it used to be the only consistant way to mix sounds, and provides an api for various programs... but it's on the way out, it's unmaintained and a thing called Phono will take over in KDE4
<_nano_> XVampireX: but the firefox issue is resolvable...
<markc> Phonon
<XVampireX> How?
<_nano_> XVampireX: the firefox script is a bit different from swiftfox script
<_nano_> XVampireX: the firefox script has the provision to specify the DSP (artsdsp in our case)
<wimpies> Ok
<XVampireX> I don't know :-/
<wimpies> whats this with skype then ? why does skype block audio ?
<_nano_> XVampireX: so with firefox I can listen to music and still hear the whitehouse presidential debate on googlevideos :D
<markc> wimpies: perhaps try xmms as an alternate app and see what happens
<markc> wimpies: it can use ALSA or OSS directly as a backend
<XVampireX> I'm gonna try aoss I think
<wimpies> markc : xmms works like a charm
<_nano_> XVampireX: vi /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<markc> wimpies: because it only uses the OSS backend (or it used to, maybe it uses ALSA now, not sure)
<wimpies> Ah so any system using ALSA is able to 'mix' inputs ?
<EvilIdler> If Skype uses OSS directly, and you don't have a Creative Live/Audigy card, it hogs all audio
<wimpies> evilldler : i have used the hyjacker program and at least I do not have
<wimpies> to restart skype once I had a call
<markc> wimpies: well certainly any modern card, ALSA also has a built in "dmix" but I'm not sure how many apps can use that notively
<markc> yet
<markc> natively yet
<masterloki> Hi there anyone has enabled mp3 playback on 6.06?
<masterloki> libmad0 and libxine-extra
<masterloki> arent in repos
<XVampireX> nano: Ok, I tried aoss with swiftfox and it works, so use it
<robotgeek> masterloki, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_nano_> XVampireX: what did you try exactly.? (so that I can try and replicate)
<_nano_> XVampireX: i mean the steps :D
<XVampireX> You just have to start swiftfox with aoss
<_nano_> "aoss swiftfox"  ?
<XVampireX> How did you install swiftfox? Did you just unpack it and run it from the folder?
<_nano_> yea
<XVampireX> yeah, prefix aoss and then swiftfox
<_nano_> the fonts etc are better in swiftfox :D
<_nano_> means ubuntu's firefox build is :-S
<XVampireX> swiftfox fonts are better BUT
<XVampireX> Some italics are hard to see
<wimpies> what is amarokapp ?
<XVampireX> nano: I tested it on exactly what you said: flash application (I.E: pandora music) and google video
<dom> wimpies, amarok? it's a music (media?) player.  it's bitchin
<_nano_> XVampireX: did you try running amarok while pandora was running?
<XVampireX> I'm not sure amarok works with alsa
<wimpies> when I run amarok it says I should not use gdb or valgrind on it but use amarokapp
<dom> XVampireX, sure it does.  I run it with alsa.
<_nano_> XVampireX: it shouldn't matter right? the point is that my browser shouldn't lock up my media players
<XVampireX> It does matter
<_nano_> XVampireX: "aoss swiftfox" returns "aoss command not found" :-s
<markc> wimpies: hmm, I just downgraded to amarok 1.3.9 and get the same thing when I try to start it from a shell... it still won't play PLS streams from the net though... something has changed in dapper in the last 24 hours
<XVampireX> _nano_: You need aoss installed
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get install aoss
<XVampireX> or wait, whatever the package name was
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<XVampireX> It is OSS applications that lock the sound device
<wimpies> markc : I have 9 updates on dapper pending but non seem to be related to audio
<XVampireX> But I heard you can somehow get xine to use alsa, need to figure out how exactly
<markc> XVampireX: in amarok, at least, there is an Output plugin option when using the xine engine
<XVampireX> Where?
<markc> settings -> engine
<imbrandon> *blinks*
<XVampireX> Ah, cool
<XVampireX> works!
<_nano_> but then i've to do that for every media player
<_nano_> kaffeine, vlc etc tec
<imbrandon> only once
<XVampireX> Yup
<_nano_> and all this for just the browser...so if I could make the browser behave....
<XVampireX> _nano_: I don't think you have to, the browser plugins work together with the browser
<XVampireX> so if you launched it with aoss, you can get all plugins working with aoss
<_nano_> XVampireX: and aoss won't conflict with kaffein etc..right?
<XVampireX> No idea
<XVampireX> I don't think
<_nano_> cool
<_nano_> now let me try it :D
<XVampireX> hehe
<XVampireX> The skype bastards are very behind with the linux release
<XVampireX> No alsa support yet
<XVampireX> Nor does aoss work with skype
<markc> does this work for anyone ? -> amarok http://somafm.com/groovesalad.pls
<XVampireX> markc: Nope, it doesn't work
<XVampireX> I wanted to listen to it today
<benoit> when Kubuntu 6.06 will be downloadable ?
<markc> ah, maybe somefm.com has problems... whew
<XVampireX> Yeah
<_nano_> XVampireX: I'm not getting any sound with aoss (note, amarok isn't running)
<XVampireX> It does because other stations don't work
<XVampireX> _nano_: You need to get dmix, too
<XVampireX> It's really easy with dmix though
<_nano_> XVampireX: what's dmix?
<_nano_> !dmix
<ubotu> I heard dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<klerfayt> dmix is enabled by default
<XVampireX> Yeah it is
<klerfayt> aoss is in multiverse
<markc> ah yes, bassdrive works
<XVampireX> But I think I had to enable it :P
<klerfayt> for firefox to use aoss you need to edit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<klerfayt> FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<XVampireX> We're using swiftfox
<_nano_> klerfayt: the point is we are not using the default firefox build
<klerfayt> (I'm not sure about konqueror)
<markc> sheet, I hope somafm.com are okay... I keep meaning to make a donation :-/
<klerfayt> ofcourse you can launch program with  aoss firefox
<XVampireX> I replaced firefox icon with swiftfox location before and just now to test aoss I added aoss before the quote mark
<XVampireX> AH! nano, you need to go to the multimedia settings
<XVampireX> And then instead of auto-select you need to make it alsa
<XVampireX> err, not auto-select.. but whatever it was that's auto :P
<_nano_> XVampireX: yep trying that :P
<XVampireX> Phonon should make things much easier in KDE4
<klerfayt> aoss only works if other applications use alsa output?
<XVampireX> No idea
<klerfayt> XVampireX: you get no sound in swiftfox if amarok is playing? but what output is it using?
<klerfayt> XVampireX: is it set to xine-alsa?
<XVampireX> klerfayt: I already fixed the amarok problem
<XVampireX> yakuake... just heard about this program
<fool> d3mon84: #ubuntu-it-chat :)
<ccc_> XVampireX: yakuake = best ever :)
<v3ctor> i use kuake
<xfizzle> yakuake ? what is?
<macd> yeah yakuake rocks
<macd> its like konsole but scrolls up and down so its out of your way
<xfizzle> wow
<xfizzle> is that in the repos?
<macd> f12 is the action key, though just moving out of focus will do the same
<macd> sure it is :)
<xfizzle> wow where the heck have I been
<macd> then just alt+f2 yakuake
<macd> ok katapault
<macd> or*
<xfizzle> im rather fond of katapult
<macd> and it supports transparency, when coupled with X's composite, its impressive and smooth
<xfizzle> I never did figure out how to use x's composite
<macd> I never actualy got into katapault I just ue alt+f2 (run command)
<macd> its pretty easy :)
<macd> add a few lines to your xorg.conf
<macd> want me to stick them on pastebin for you?
<xfizzle> yes
<CoOlGhOsT> hey all
<CoOlGhOsT> I recently installed ubuntu (migrated from mandriva), then afterwards i installed the kubuntu packages. when i use the "log off" menu item in KDE i only have an option of "End session". How do I get options of closing the computer etc in the dialog that appears???
<xfizzle> yakuake is awesome
<macd> xfizzle:   http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/739570    add that to the very bottom, restart X then your good to go, though Id recommend checking to see if you have DRI enabled, as its way slow without
<xfizzle> how do I check for dri?
<dickhall> what does yakuake offer over, say, console?
<macd> at yakuake :P
<macd> type glxinfo
<macd> check to see that it doesnt say mesa indirect
<xfizzle> Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915G 20050225 ?
<macd> good to go :)
<macd> lucky you, I still havent got my DRI working on my laptop with ATI..
<xfizzle> ill paste it into pastebin so you can take a look if you like
<macd> your good to go :) you can jsut add those lines to your xorg.conf and youll have composite manager
<dickhall> is yakuake more robust than kuake? websites are a little sparse on details...
<larsivi|idc_pl> !xine
<ubotu> larsivi|idc_pl: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<macd> dickhall: Ive never used kuake, so Im not sure about the differences, is there anything that kuake doesnt do that youd like it too?
<dickhall> never used kuake either :) just Konsole
<xfizzle> macd 2 questions. where is the xorg.conf and is yakuake themeable
<xfizzle> dickhall yakuake is pretty nifty
<dickhall> but I saw that yakuake was "Yet another Kuake", and I've never heard of either, so I figured I'd get some opinons on them
<dickhall> trying it out currently. I spend all my time on the console (mutt, vim, irssi) so a good term is key :)
<macd> xfizzle: 'sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf'    yakuake might be Im not sure...I just selected uyse same settings as konsole
<macd> dickhall: well I definetly recommend yukuake over konsole, it behave like a set of window blinds, so dekstop clutter can be kept low.
<xfizzle> macd http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/739588
<dickhall> okay, cool
<dickhall> a lot of KDE devs here, so if it's good I'll be a popular guy ;)
<macd> looks good to me xfizzle
<n3storm> hi everyone
<n3storm> my pc is shutting down for no reason known
<dickhall> and by kde devs I mean developers who use KDE, and by here I mean my office, not the channel
<n3storm> I am thinking in getting a 64bits dual core machine
<macd> I kinda figured that ;P
<dickhall> n3storm: could be bad hardware
<n3storm> any advice for kubuntu?
<xfizzle> macd ill be back
<macd> sure sure :)
<dickhall> it's very likely not a software issue
<n3storm> dickhall: yeah, I think so
<dickhall> so it's not a kubuntu specific problem
<n3storm> yes
<macd> n3storm: the ubuntuforums have some good info on 32bit v 64bit linux, and userland stuff, its worth reading into.
<n3storm> ok
<n3storm> thanks macd that's what I asked for in some way
<macd> youll find that 64bit userland isnt all its cracked upto be
<dickhall> does it shut down when you're doing specific things? like processor intensive tasks (could be heating issue), memory intensive task (bad ram stick), etc.
<macd> no backwards compatibility with 32bit binarys....anywho, youll see :)
<dickhall> when my box was shutting down randomly, it turned out the capacitors on my motherboard had burst
<dickhall> then it was my powersupply
<macd> yeah caps on mobos = bad
<macd> caps on apple powerbooks = worse :P
<dickhall> heh
<dickhall> hope they have a different mobo on ibooks, 'cause I have one
<macd> my coreduo one has been sent in like 3 times
<n3storm> macd: yeah, it doesn't look very well for me
<n3storm> dickhall: is an all-in-board and I think it's in bad state
<n3storm> I cannot even replace the CPU so I want to replace the whole machine
<macd> ahh yes
<dickhall> might be an idea :)
<_serenity> hiho
<dickhall> might want to throw in a liveCD of some sort and run it for a while, just to make sure it's a hardware problem
<macd> n3storm: PC mag just had a great article on building a cheap but
<macd> opps, I didnt finish
<dickhall> of course, that won't test if your hard drive is the problem, unless you've got it set up to use swap
<_serenity> what does "safe default" mean when kubuntu is booting?
<n3storm> dickhall: nice idea
<macd> none the less it was a sub $500 machine that was pretty well equiped
<dickhall> and even then it won't test all your hard disk. still, it could narrow it down
<macd> _serenity: for one it allows you root
<n3storm> dickhall: I'll try later on, but anyway this pc has to go
<dickhall> yeah, building your own machine's the way to go. I've built my past 4 (discounting the ibook, of course), and I don't think I've paid over $700 CDN for one including monitor
<dickhall> cool, good luck
<_serenity> macd: allows you root?
<dickhall> sudo su - ?
<n3storm> I wonder if I could get a small pc, mini pc or something like that, any ideas?
<macd> _serenity: yes normal kubuntu doesnt allow you to be root, safe default is a maintance mode of sorts, it allows you to become root, also there is no gui.
<macd> n3storm: shuttlePC has a line of barebones intel dual core and amd dual core
<macd> I think you could put one together minus display for about 650
<n3storm> macd: compatible with Kubuntu?
<macd> USD*
<macd> n3storm: of course
<_serenity> macd: oh, i see. Just wondered if it is some kind of "don't load to many drivers etc"-mode
<n3storm> great! hehehe
<macd> n3storm: basicly, linux friendly, = nvidia gfx
<Mitja> How do I upgrade to new version of KDE?
<macd> Mitja: what version are you on now? and what kubuntu version?
<dickhall> macd: what do you mean, doesn't allow you to be root? do you mean in the gui?
<dickhall> 'cause I use a root console all the time
<macd> dickhall: well unless youve set a root password in kubuntu, you cant be root, you sudo to act as root
<macd> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<HymnToLife> dickhall> tes, who needs to be root in the GUI anyway ?
<dickhall> HymnToLife: I agree, I was just trying to clarify what he was saying
<macd> kdm runs as root :P
<macd> but thats another story
<dickhall> but if you sudo su -, you are root
<HymnToLife> you _can_ get a root terminal, just the command to get it is different
<macd> kinda pointless to me :P
<HymnToLife> it's sudo -i instead of su
<Mitja> What's the command for kubuntu version?
<macd> Mitja: is it breezy or dapper?
<Mitja> breezy, KDE 3.4.3
<macd> well you can enable the kde 3.5.1 repos for breezy
<macd> would you like the repos to add to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<dickhall> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<dickhall> 3.5.2 is available for breezy, I've been running it since it came out, quite stable
<HymnToLife> 3.5.2 actually :)
<HymnToLife> !kde
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<xfizzle> macd it worked
* dickhall just realized that ubotu's a bot
<HymnToLife> dammit, I added the 352-thing in it
<dickhall> don't mind me, I'm new here
<macd> xfizzle: you like>
<xfizzle> oh yeah!
<macd> Mitja: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php  theres some instructions
<Mitja> macd, thanks
<wimpies> if I can hear audion from my microphone on my speakers but am not able to record from it
<xfizzle> macd are there any other tweaks I can use?
<wimpies> using the sound recorder, what might be wrong ?
<macd> xfizzle: not that I can think of off hand
<HymnToLife> !kde
<HymnToLife> that's better :)
<macd> maybee I can get some help now :)
<xfizzle> macd whats going on?
<macd> DRI not working :P
<xfizzle> what gfx card?
<macd>  ATI IGP340M
<xfizzle> are you on dapper
<macd> though http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/737380   is my Xorg.0.log and it sais DRI was loaded succesfully
<macd> yes@dapper
<macd> worked in breezy no prob
<xfizzle> try your luck at #ubuntu+1
<macd> yeah I was thinking that
<macd> Id love to get it working on my laptop, I want composte manager back :)
<macd> its eyecandy to the extreme ;)
<xfizzle> macd it totally is
<macd> is your working very smooth and fast?
<xfizzle> macd you know what, xfce picked up the fact that I enabled the composite manager right away
<macd> interesting,
<xfizzle> totally It faded out the panels
<xfizzle> but I still don't know how to fade out apps
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello All, first time here.
<macd> hmm, in kde the apps fade nicely
<xfizzle> damn xfce! lol
<xfizzle> I will log onto my kde account to check it out
<xfizzle> ] brb as kdizzle
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone here used Mepis or Knoppix.  Those are all I have used and I would like to know more about what to expect now that I am switching to kubuntu
<macd> Jack_Sparrow: first off, hows your ship doing? sunk any lately?
<macd> Jack_Sparrow: expect a great experience with kubuntu
<HymnToLife> well, Knoppix is a Live CD so it's not realy the same thing
<macd> Knoppix can be installed I do believe
<Jack_Sparrow> Knoppix has both live and install versions
<HymnToLife> and Mepis AFAIK is very user-friendly, Ubuntu is a bit less
<HymnToLife> you'll have to do much more stuff in the command line for example
<Jack_Sparrow> Warren who wrote Mepis is switching to an Ubuntu base
<Jack_Sparrow> IS it still Debian?
<macd> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> That helps
<ubuntu> hi anyone can tell me if the Live CD installer is the actual installer for the Kubuntu 6.06 ?
<macd> ubuntu is basicly a different "glue" if that makes sense
<h3sp4wn> alternative is the older installer
<dickhall> hrm.. is there a way to force Katapult to rescan it's db?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have compiled kernels if that helps you to know my level of understanding
<ubuntu> h3s: oh, so this Live Cd installer is the new one?
<macd> h3sp4wn: so the radeon driver wont do DRI ? I had read in to forums that it did :/
<h3sp4wn> macd: You have got dri
<h3sp4wn> macd: support for anything greater than 9250 is still considered expermental by the devs of xorg
<ctothej> is there a way to download and install kdevelop using adept or apt-get?
<macd> well I think a IGP340 is way under a 9250
<kdizzle> macd, The apps aren't translucnet
<kdizzle> *translucent
<macd> kdizzle: oh snap! , they do fade in and out correct?
<macd> h3sp4wn: should I be able to get direct rendering with the radeon driver?
<macd> glxinfo would say direct rendering: yes
<RadiantFire> ctothej: yes, just search for kdevelop
<kdizzle> they look the same as they did before i enabled x thing
<ctothej> i used adept and put kdevelop in the search box, nothing showed up...
<kdizzle> *pardon that last bit
<h3sp4wn> macd: I don't know about your card it is possible you may be able to but I don't know how (may check xorg 7.1 to see whether it now supports 9800pro with radeon driver)
<Jack_Sparrow> Will I have any problems with my Nvidia Card.. 6600 I think is the chioset
<Jack_Sparrow> chipset
<macd> ty h3sp4wn
<kdizzle> oh macd when the window is inactive the border is translucent
<macd> 7.1 isnt in the official repos yet is it?
<kdizzle> but thats it
<h3sp4wn> macd: Its experimental as expressed in the release notes of xorg 7
<xwolf-> can anybody point me a site you can download subtitles?
<macd> xwolf-: Im not sure thats a question for #Kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> macd: probably not until edgy at least (I don't think the edgy repos have opened yet) fglrx should work though
<xwolf-> that's NOT a question for kub, but i have nowhere else to ask
<xwolf-> anyway, if one knew such a site, couldnt he just PM me the address?
<n3storm1> crash again
<LorandKA> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<LorandKA> have just isntalled kubuntu
<LorandKA> first problems :P
<xwolf-> congratulations
<LorandKA> first problem: cannot set refresh rate to more than 60hz
<LorandKA> @1024
<LorandKA> how can i set refresh to more than 60hz?
<Ryoga85> Hi, I have a problem with adept-updater
<h3sp4wn> LorandKA: Are you using an lcd panel some / (most ?) are recommended to be run at 60hz
<LorandKA> no, i just have an old monitor
<LorandKA> crt
<Ryoga85> It says "Database in use", so I can't update my system :( can anyone help?
<h3sp4wn> LorandKA: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LorandKA> i have used it at 1024@75hz, on ms
<Jack_Sparrow> Did you have it running a faster refresh on another OS
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<dickhall> Ryoga85: sounds like apt is hung up somewhere. Do you know how to kill apt from a command line?
<ctothej> How would i use apt to get kdevelop?
<dickhall> ctothej: kdevelop is in "universe"
<Ryoga85> dickhall: apt is not running, I just started kubuntu
<ctothej> dickhall: so i need to add that to apt's config file right?
<dickhall> ctothej: yeah, there should be a line you can uncomment in /etc/apt/sources.list
<d3mon84> hi, is there any wpa_supplicant expert?
<LorandKA> reconfigured xserver, still cannot shoose more options for refresh rate
<ctothej> dickhall: thanks.. ill try it now
<dickhall> no prob
<LorandKA> do i need to restart?
<h3sp4wn> LorandKA: Yes you need to restart
<LorandKA> okey
<LorandKA> brb
<dickhall> Ryoga85: so `ps auxww | grep apt` doesn't give you anything?
<LorandKA> well one more important thing
<Ryoga85> brb triing to restart KDE and see if it helps
<dickhall> hrm.. that's always been the case whenever that happend to me (though it hasn't happened in a while
<dickhall> k
<LorandKA> where can i get that script, that mount automatically my windows partitions?
<LorandKA> url? simething
<h3sp4wn> Couldn't tell you just add the partition to /etc/fstab is about the easiest way
<LorandKA> well i'm an absolute newbie
<LorandKA> is there a more easier way?
<n3storm1> hi
<n3storm1> I came back in the laptop
<n3storm1> the pc crashed again
<LorandKA> settings/ system administration /filesystem
<n3storm1> but I don't have the display settings applet in kcontrol
<n3storm1> I need to change resolution
<tRSS> quick question: my resolution has been changed from 1024x768 to 800x600 after a reboot. i am using (K)ubuntu 5.10
<n3storm1> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubotu> n3storm1: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just downloaded Poseidon from the net in VCD format, it's divided in 2 cds, each with a couple of .bin/.cue files, how can i playe the movie?
<Jack_Sparrow> Burn it
<Ryoga85> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ryoga85> I did that and it works
<dickhall> Tallia1Kubuntu: to view the movie, simply go to a theater and pay money ;)
<Massacration> good afternoon
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ^__-
<dickhall> heh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it was the old poseidon, not the new one
<dickhall> 1960's? with leslie neilson? sweet
<Massacration> could anybody  help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Did he pass away?
<Jack_Sparrow> Whats up Mass
<Massacration> i'm having trouble withmy keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont tell me.. You cant get a new console
<Jack_Sparrow> My DL of Kubuntu is 50%
<Massacration> how do i reconfig them?
<tRSS> why is everybody having resolution problem suddenly?
<ossosso> hi friends!
<Massacration> it's taking about a  second
<Jack_Sparrow> Is it a wireless keyboard?
<ossosso> I'm trying to download with the torrent software, but it doesnt' go
<ossosso> in which way can I see which port that program uses?
<Massacration> to show aaaaaaaany  char in kubuntu
<Massacration> no its a regular keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Had to ask.
<Massacration> its noy even usb
<Jack_Sparrow> What is your cpu speed and monitor res?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am shooting in the dark since I dont have kubuntu installed yet
<Massacration> but when i pressss any char, I have to hold it for about 1 sec before it shows on kubuntu
<tRSS> Mass:  you might to have simply change the keyboard settings, but I can't remember where they are, as I am currently on an OS X(x86) machine
<dickhall> hrm.. not sure I really like yakuake
<Massacration> anybody knows the com to reconfig it?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am currently on an XPee box myself
<macd> dickhall: its customizable, just look at the menu
<dickhall> it doesn't allow you to change the order of tabs like konsole does
<dickhall> I checked the shortcuts, there's no way to add a new one
<macd> yeah I noticed that as well, you can rename them however
<dickhall> yeah, but my workflow is such that often I'm flicking back and forth between to tabs
<dickhall> er, s/to/two
<macd> gotcha
<macd> I can see why that would be a(n) issue
<dickhall> so, if it's tab 1 and 5 that I'm toggling, and I'm running yakuake, I'm SOL
<dickhall> neat eye-candy though
<tRSS> so how do I fix my resolution? my resolution changed from 1024x768 to 800x600 after I rebooted my box. no changes were made. I have even looked at my xorg.conf file and everything seems in place. help would be appreicated. i am running (K)Ubuntu 5.10
<macd> I really like the fact it moves out the way when Im done
<macd> Im a vim whore nodbout
<dickhall> but it looks like it just allows you to use f12 as a hotkey instead of alt-tab
<macd> you can change the hotkey
<dickhall> yeah, maybe I'll install it on my home machine
<dickhall> but here at work I'm always in the console anyway, and usually only have Konsole + Firefox open, so it moving out of the way isn't really a benefit
<Massacration> dpkg - reconfig xserver
<macd> brb, need to restart X
<ctothej> you guys like kdevelop as a c++ editor?
<Massacration> is this the right command?
<corey> anyone here familiar with konversation?
<Massacration> dpkg - reconfig xserver
<Massacration> is this the right command?
<dickhall> ctothej: I'm just about to get into it in the next few days
<ctothej> corey, its a very simple prog
<corey> ctothej: well i cant get the connect command to work
<corey> i have commands in there, but its not executing them ;/
<ctothej> dickhall: i'm scoping it out now. i want it for ruby too
<Massacration> fat bastards
<ctothej> connect command?
<corey> yea
<Massacration> fat bastards
<corey> commands to execute after you connect to server
<ctothej> ahhh
<corey> help says you can put in a command and i did, yet its not executing it
<ctothej> corey: which topic in the help file did you look under? i want to check it out
<corey> um
<corey> Defining new networks, servers and auto join channels
<corey> its the 2nd picture
<corey> #4
<corey> im using same command they are using, yet with AuthServ
<ctothej> why AuthServ?
<corey> cause network im on with it doesnt use nickserv
<ctothej> oh... which network?
<dickhall> ctothej: cool. I want to get into Qt/KDE development, and they highly recommend using kdevelop, so I figure why not
<slow-motion> re
<dickhall> and my "IDE" is currently vim (for C, perl, javascript, html)
<dickhall> unfortunately, the "vimpart" KDE part is discontinued, I could never get it to work
<ctothej> dickhall: yeah, i am currently messing around with a GTK project. I think you need to get a QT plugin... hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does ever happen to anybody lately that firefox stop running? it simply freeeezes when i open some webpages :( ?
<ctothej> brb going to check this auto ident command...
<dickhall> k
<dickhall> I think it natively supports QT, seeing how KDE is built on it and kdevelop is touted as the IDE for KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> Tallia, link a site that locks you up
<corey> ctothej: authserv
<corey> er
<corey> gamesurge
<ctothej> corey: hmm, i just set it up fine for freenode...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: ok, gimme the time
<corey> i dont know why it wont work for me
<corey> it doesnt message authserv or anything
<ctothej> corey: put your commands: line in quotes here..
<corey> hrm
<corey> im getting a [451]  Register error
<corey> im just doing /msg AuthServ Name Pass
<ctothej> corey: looking through the AuthServ help, got this -> "-AuthServ- /msg AuthServ@Services.GameSurge.net AUTH [account]  <password>"
<corey> nah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: www.europlex.it
<corey> its a shortcut
<ctothej> use "AUTH" before name, pass
<corey> er
<corey> im doing that
<corey> i just typed it out
<ctothej> you typed: "/msg AuthServ Name Pass", im saying to type: "/msg AuthServ AUTH Name Pass"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: any idea?
<corey> i am
<ctothej> oh
<corey> i didnt copy and paste
<ctothej> ahh
<corey> it says
<corey> [451]  Register first
<corey> and thats not an authserv error
<Jack_Sparrow> It is looking for the latest flash player..
<ctothej> corey: its not recognizing your account...
<corey> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I am bandwidth challenged today
<corey> its something on konversations side
<corey> cause  thats not an authserv error
<corey> [12:56:54]  [451]  corey Register first.
<corey> corey isnt my accoruntname eithe
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone know what version of flash is still working with Kubuntu
<ctothej> corey: i think konversation is sending your command, i put a simple command in and ran it, and it worked fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> I heard they are dropping Flash support for Linux as of 8 or 9
<corey> maybe its sending it too early?
<ctothej> corey: its possible. or it is using your nick instead of the account name/no
<corey> shouldnt be
<corey> i have /authserv auth itscorey pass
<corey> wonder how i can delay it like 5 seconds
<ctothej> corey: can you run the command manually?
<corey> yep
<corey> it says it sends it after connecting but it looks like it sends it while connecting
<corey> need to find out how to send the command several seconds later
<ctothej> set up a mirc script to run when you connect to that network... use the "/pause s <no>" command
<ctothej> and then /echo "stringtoidentify"
<corey> pause?
<corey> pause Unknown command
<ctothej> no, its mirc script language
<ctothej> not a network command
<corey> oh..
<corey> so id just do /pause s 5 /echo /AuthServ auth....
<ctothej> think so... i havent scripted in a bit, but that seems right
<ossosso> which comand to see Ip local address?
<ctothej> ossosso: ifconfig
<corey> and then in the connect command just /exec filename
<ctothej> yep
<ossosso> thanks.. then I don't understand why ktorrent doesn't start...
<ossosso> onto the router I've open 6881-6889 doors for my ip
<ossosso> there's something more have I to do?
<ctothej> ossosso: what do you mean by opened?
<corey> hrmm
<corey> where do i put it ctothej?
<corey> i put it in
<ossosso> The NAT, the table where in the router I can open different ranges of ports
<corey> .kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts but it didnt work
<corey> ^ in home
<ossosso> I've opened the range 6881-6889 (default range for torrent client) but ktorrent doesn't go
<ctothej> corey: not really sure, i never did this for konversation. only mirc on winblows
<ctothej> ossosso: Is there a port forwarding section?
<uwo> hi all. tryed to upgrade to dapper with gksudo "update-manager -d" and got error message: "Could not calculate the upgrade. A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug. ". Do you think it is safe to try to upgrade by changing repositories or am i likely to come into troubles?
<ossosso> yes
<ctothej> ossosso: use the port forwarding section..
<ossosso> ?? with "port forwarding" I mean "opens that range of port that that particular software needs to enter the net"
<ossosso> and I did it
<ossosso> what do you mean?
<Seantater> Has anyone here used kitchensync?
<corey> hrm, it seems to be executing it, but not doing anything ;o
<ctothej> ossosso: what router?
<ossosso> Atlantis
<corey> Using: /pause s 5 /msg AuthServ Auth ItsCorey PASS
<ossosso> mine router :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Oss are you not getting through the router at all.?
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you on a secod system?
<Jack_Sparrow> second
<ctothej> corey: did you see the Scripting section of the help file?
<corey> yea, it sucks
<corey> its executing now
<corey> but i dont think the command is right
<ctothej> corey: ok, just make sure you gave it execute permissions
<corey> yep
<ctothej> hmm
<corey> is this right: /pause s 5 /msg AuthServ Auth ItsCorey  ?
<sonic> Anybody here ever get problems with reppppppeating kkkkkkkkeys?
<ctothej> maybe: /pause s 5 /echo /msg AuthServ Auth ItsCorey
<corey> sonic: system>prefs>keyboard
<corey> hrm
<corey> still nothing
<corey> no output, no error
<sonic> I don't think it's that cause I can type as fast as I want and It's fine, but every say 50 characters, even if I type really slow, I'll get a repeating character
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, i have a question.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> suppose that i have this stream that i want to download using mplayer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i even record it on file?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://69.9.184.28/45tg34f34f4f3ws34/4400/Season%201/the[1] .4400.S01E02.nsv
<ctothej> corey: maybe those commands only worked in mirc.
<corey> hrm
<corey>  i just put the straight
<DeBert> Now that (k)ubuntu's release candidate is out, does that mean the artwork in (k)ubuntu is final?
<ctothej> i'm trying to find some docs on the net about it now, but no luck yet
<corey> the /authserv auth command only in the script
<corey> and it doesnt execute
<ctothej> try to put a simple "/say yo adrian" line in there
<YazzY> hi guys
<foodcoman> Greetings
<YazzY> any idea how to change keybindings ? I cant find any application allowing this in kubuntu
<corey> nothing ctothej
<corey> doesnt say it
<Riddell> YazzY: each application handles its own keybindings
<YazzY> Riddell: not really, you can change global keybindings in kde
<corey> i dont think /exec works like this, i think all the commands in the script are passed to bash
<foodcoman> Riddell: I installed today.1 Dapper on my R52 thinkpad.
<ctothej> corey: reading http://www.free2code.net/plugins/articles/read.php?id=204
<corey> this isnt mirc though..
<ctothej> err... right
<Riddell> foodcoman: release candidate?
<ctothej> been using it for so long... it just seems natural
<corey> maybe
<corey> in the konversation commands i can just put like
<corey> 50 echo commands
<corey> thatd delay it
<ctothej> very true
<corey> until im connected
<bsnider> is anybody able to log into hotmail using konq?
<ctothej> or put the auth command like 25 times!
<YazzY> well, if kubuntu somehow locked option to change keybinding then i will have to ditch it
<ctothej> nah.. that would probably warrant a kick
<corey> youd think thered be a command to wait or something
<corey> lol crap
<corey> i put too many
<foodcoman> Riddell: cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/2006/0525.1/    iso
<corey> wtf?
<corey> [13:31:20]  [421]  /msg Unknown command
<corey> how is that an unknown command
<ctothej> heh.. how many times did it say that?
<corey> just once, for the auth command
<ctothej> ohhh right. did the say commands execute before?
<corey> ?
<Riddell> foodcoman: yeah, that's release candidate.  any problems?
<corey> well no
<foodcoman> -config
<corey> its doing it after connected now
<corey> or at least its showing it after
<ctothej> i meant the echo commands
<corey> oh
<corey> well according to timestamps the echos are after connected
<corey> 13:32:30]  [421]  /echo Unknown command
<corey> [13:32:30]  [421]  /msg Unknown command
<foodcoman> Riddell: The installer for some reason glitched and I could see what came after about 53% while installing Base.  Black Screen with 2 white blocks.
<KDEfanboy> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<foodcoman> Riddell: I rebooted CD and reinstalled base and Grub with no hiccups.
<ossosso> how cna I create a link of a file to the desktop?
<ossosso> If I right click on it there's no option that let me do it
<corey> command /msg should work no matter what, i dont see why its showing it as an unknown command
<ctothej> real weird...
<ctothej> i put this in and it worked for me: "/msg AuthServ HELP AUTH"
<corey> i just have
<ctothej> it just echoed the help text for the auth command
<corey> this: /echo;/msg authserv auth
<misieq> how do i change timezone? i mean i think i have timezone configured properly, but i'm in gmt+1 but clock indicates gmt time.
<corey> misieq: right click on the clock
<corey> settings>timezone
<misieq> how obvious...
<corey> mhm
<nelio> re
<nelio> ben kdm se charge oui
<ctothej> > [14:33]  [421]  echo Unknown command
<nelio> enfaite si tu veux le resum de ce que je voies en ce moment
<ctothej> [14:33]  [Notice]  -AuthServ- AUTH requires more parameters.
<nelio> c deux choses
<corey> ?
<ctothej> i did your command
<nelio> konversation et la konsole
<nelio> c tout
<corey> whatd u put
<nelio> oups
<nelio> sorry
<corey> you did this: /echo;/authserv auth ?
<ctothej> corey: yep
<corey> what network
<ctothej> corey: irc.gamesurge.net
<corey> wtf
<ctothej> corey: what version of konversation do you have?
<corey> 0.18 #3016
<ctothej> same here
<ctothej> maybe we should look into bitchx lol
<corey> i have exactly this: /echo;/authserv auth itscorey PASS
<corey> did u put a space?
<ctothej> corey: no. but then i put "/say yo; /msg authserv help auth" and i got...
<ctothej> yo; /msg authserv help auth
<corey> what in the world
<ctothej> sorry, wrong line
<ctothej> [14:38]  [412]  No text to send
<ctothej> [14:38]  [421]  /msg Unknown command
<ctothej> why would the msg work in the first command and not in the second string?
<corey> dunno
<corey> i think im going to find a new client
<PyroMithrandir> xchat ftw
<ctothej> corey: i just pasted your line in there and got
<ctothej> [14:40]  [Notice]  -AuthServ- Your hostmask is not valid for account ItsCorey.
<corey> yea...
<ctothej> so it would have worked...
<corey> the cmd works so somethins fd
<Seantater> does kitchensync sync general files and folders too?
<Seantater> if so, how?
<corey> ;p
<corey_> using xchat now
<corey_> since it actually works
<ctothej> corey_: how is it?
<corey> eh
<corey> i need to seriously configure it
<crazy_penguin> re
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, xchat takes a bit of time to configure, but once that's out of the way, it's really a nice client
<foodcoman> Every time I upgrade codec/DVD is a bugger.  Anyone have a good link?
<muesli> hey guys... what happened to libxine-extracodecs?
<PingunZ> ?
<muesli> is there any mp3-codec package for xine now?
<bsnider> what do you mean?
<bsnider> it's still there
<muesli> well, it's gone here
<corey> bsnider, !restrictedformats
<bsnider> but it's not called libxine
<foodcoman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Codecs
<PingunZ> xine-ui ?
<muesli> no, i'm talking about libxine-extracodecs
<muesli> the ui and the other xine libs still exist of course
<bsnider> it's still here
<bsnider> it's installed on my system, i yanked it out of the repos only a couple of weeks ago
<PingunZ> Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) Install the libxine-extracodecs package.
<muesli> i got multiverse and universe
<bsnider> it's in multiverse
<muesli> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<muesli> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<muesli> is only available from another source
<bsnider> your sources.list is screwed
<bsnider> get a better one, and your problems will be solved
<muesli> lol, a better one
<PingunZ> use source-o-matic
<PingunZ> u using dapper / breezy ?
<bsnider> it's there in dapper, you can be sure of that
<PingunZ> second that
<PingunZ> maybe you can upgrade to dapper ?
<word> So the partitioner has bugs in the RC Desktop version too?
<muesli> yeah, i got dapper
<PingunZ> dont think so
<muesli> it seems to be a problem with my uk mirror
<muesli> i switched the mirror and the errormessage disappeared
<PingunZ> lol
<word> I just started it up and it doesn't want to work
<bsnider> told you
<prxq> I still have to get used to the kubuntu login screen... Other than that - upgrade went perfectly well :-)
<word> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/739883 - i got that error when after the partition scanner thinger closed and i pressed back
<PyroMithrandir> you can get a new login screen
<PyroMithrandir> just search on kde-look.org
<muesli> PingunZ: upgrade your chatzilla ;-)
<word> is the partitioner supposed to be broken in RC Dapper?
<PingunZ> huh why ? :p
<word> because it's broken for me
<cvasilak> hello there what is the name of the package that installs the SMP kernel for dapper drake?
<PingunZ> meusli, why ?
<cvasilak> i have a dual core processor
<prxq> PyroMithrandir: thanks
<muesli> PingunZ: that was the friendly way of saying "i think you could be a bit more friendly and don't assume you're just right if you're infact not"
<h3sp4wn> cvasilak: How do you know you aren't using two cores already ?
<ismael> what repository should I put for haven't this error "libidn11 (>= 0.5.18) but 0.5.13-1.0 is to be installed" II have a ubuntu breezy  distribution
<wimpies> is the mplayer version in ubuntu old ?
<foodcoman> Wireless is improved in RC.
<cvasilak> just installed the 6.06 LTS. just whoa! no ndiswrapper for the wireless needed anymore, no alsa recompile for the sound. the system just works! many many thank to kubuntu developers.....i love you :)
<foodcoman> Newer Kernel
<_adam> hi all, im having problems playing mp3's with amaroK and Kaffeine. I have set "realtime priority" and raised the sound buffer but no luck. Any ideas?
<Lynoure> _adam: what kind of problems? Sound quality or not playing at all, or something else?
<_adam> oh sorry the mp3's play but stutter so much you can't really make it out
<KDEfanboy> _adam: i had that problem and set my sound buffer as low as possible and that fixed it for me
<_adam> i'll try that now
<_adam> :( no different, still stuttering
<_adam> if it helps i installed gstreamer0.8-mad to enable mp3 support
<KDEfanboy> :(
<bigkevmcbobbyd> _adam, try xmms or mpg123 from the command line
<bigkevmcbobbyd> _adam, does other audio work ok?
<bigkevmcbobbyd> you should set your sound buffer to be very large
<_adam> i haven't tried anything apart from mp3's, I will download something now maybe an ogg encoded file
<KDEfanboy> _adam: might try this too http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdemultimedia/artsbuilder/artswrapper.html
<bigkevmcbobbyd> _adam, or just opent eh soudn settings and try the normal KDE sounds?
<_adam> mp3 is playing fine with mpg123 from command line
<KDEfanboy> yay
<_adam> i have also done a "Test Sound" from the Sound System Config dialogue which is also fine
<KDEfanboy> using gstreamer0.8-artsd?
<_adam> no just using gstreamer0.8-mad
<_adam> just noticed when i play the file in amaroK and move the window around a but it takes a few seconds for the screen to refresh, maybe its a memory or cpu config issue
<KDEfanboy> i think mad's just a decoder, but artsd is an audio output module. what other gstreamer plugins do you have installed?
<_adam> i am running on a p4 laptop with 512mb ram so system resources shouldn't be a problem
<KDEfanboy> better question is, what is the output module configured with gstreamer in amaroK?
<_adam> aparently i have alsa, audiofile, cdparanoia, dv, dvd, flac, gsm, hermes, jpeg, mad, misc, musepack, oss, sdl, speex, theora, vorbis pluggins
<_adam> output pluggin in amaroK is alsasink
<KDEfanboy> well you can try oss and see what happens. but since the test sound is running ok with the arts, you might try installing gstreamer-0.8-artsd and use that
<KDEfanboy> trying oss will just check to see if the alsasink is the problem
<prxq> hm. the kernel from the linux-source package errs
<prxq> make[5] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zddevlist.h]  Error 1
<LeeJunFan> I've got a set of desktops with dapper who can't mount usb drives in KDE, it says can't find /dev/sda1 in fstab or mtab, however it shouldn't need to be.
<LeeJunFan> hal should be taking care of the mounting.
<corey> anyone here use kbear?
<corey> it crashes whenever i try and transfer a file for some reason
<any> hi
<any> how can i make the middle click opening a new tab on konqueror ?
<RogueJediX> corey: Same problem here. I just use ncftp or konqueror instead
<segfault> hi
<RogueJediX> any: Settings -> Configure Konqueror... -> Web Behaviour -> Middle Click opens URL in selection
<segfault> i can't get transparency in konsole (the fake background transparency)
<Jack_Sparrow> Just booted Kubuntu for the first time live cd..  No Games, No firefox, no thunderbird, no kvirc I used my kvm switch to bounce to this machine and when I went back to Kubuntu it was hosed up.
<RogueJediX> any: Also, tick off "open links in new tab instead of new window"
<any> thanks
<any> RogueJediX: and to close a tab with middle click ?
<RogueJediX> any: You got me there
<corey> ;/
<RogueJediX> any: Closest thing I can find is the "Show close button instead of website icon" option
<corey> i like kbears feature where you can open code thru client
<corey> and save as u go to see changes
<adam2> oh god its one of those days
<RogueJediX> Fridays?
<corey> and now their website errors out
<corey> so idk what their deal is
<RogueJediX> corey: Whose?
<shanky> hi, I have a kubuntu dapper installed, and using wifi, but it's really slow even in the wifi-lan
<corey> kbear
<RogueJediX> corey: Here's their sourceforge site: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kbear
<corey> hrm
<corey> kbear.sourceforge.net/ is what i was looking at
<corey> what i always had bookmarked
<adam2> while trying the suggestion of using the artsd pluggin for my mp3 playback problem the whole system hang, i rebooted and then I was unable to change my network settings. I am now on my windows box as i can't specify my dns servers :(
<RogueJediX> corey: I know, but it gives funky mysql errors for me too
<corey> hrm
<corey> i have 2.1
<corey> they have a 3.0 alpha ill try
<adam2> can anyone tell me where dns server addresses are stored?
<corey> is ncftp graphical RogueJediX ?
<RogueJediX> corey: Nope, console client
<corey> agh
<RogueJediX> corey: There are tons of other KDE FTP clients, though
<corey> well im actually usinb ubuntu
<nightmare> hello ,i'm new to kubuntu
<RogueJediX> corey: Go for gftp then
<nightmare> i will ask a few Q if you dont mind!!
<nightmare> ok
<nightmare> how can u put Trash on the desktop
<nightmare> Trash icon
<RogueJediX> corey: And if you dislike gftp, check out the other gnome-based clients here: http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=44
<corey> thanks ill chekc those out - iw as looking on freshmeat
<corey> i just liked how on kbear itd open the file in the program and let you save as you go to see the updates
<pekay> sorry but why can't I play MP3s in amaroK?
<RogueJediX> corey: Yeah, but kbear seems to be a tad unstable. Old too. Last update was in 2003
<RogueJediX> pekay: Do you have libmad0 installed?
<texjoachim> good evening!
<pekay> RogueJediX: no :S
<nightmare> plz
<nightmare> how to put Trash icon on Desktop
<RogueJediX> pekay: Go install it, then. sudo apt-get install libmad0 in console
<nightmare> i have kubuntu
<corey> blah
<RogueJediX> pekay: Or use adept, if you like
<pekay> oh ye it says installed in adept sorry
<RogueJediX> pekay: What program are you using to play audio files?
<pekay> Rogue: amaroK 1.4
<RogueJediX> pekay: Look in Settings -> Configure Amarok... -> Engine and tell me which one you're using
<pekay> xine
<RogueJediX> pekay: Hm, weird. What does it say when you try to play an mp3 file?
<nightmare> sorry for disturbing you i think no one want to answer my Q
<Jack_Black> I would answer but I dont know..
<pekay> nothing, it just goes to the track then skips to the next one
<KDEfanboy> i just read it nightmare
<nightmare> thanx guys
<nightmare> i just installed kubuntu
<RogueJediX> pekay: Okay, let's try this. Close everything you're not using, including amaroK and then run it again
<Jack_Black> I just booted the live cd for the first time
<nightmare> and i would like to mode trash icon to desktop
<Lil_Eagle> Hello, I just tried new RC and get sync out of range when X starts.  Anyone heard of this?
<nightmare> move trash icon
<Lil_Eagle> nightmare, just drag it.
<pekay> Rogue: okay
<Steel> Hi!
<Steel> Problem - i just updated my dapper - and my opengl seems to be lost sinse then
<Jack_Black> Eagle dragging it didnt work
<KDEfanboy> nightmare: ok i found it
<coreymon> bingo
<coreymon> i got my internet working!
<Lil_Eagle> Somehow I think noone here has tried the RC yet...
<RogueJediX> nightmare: Right click on the desktop and go New... -> Link to Location and type in trash:/ as the URL
<coreymon> if anyone remembers me from yesterday
<coreymon> i got my internet working
<pekay> RogueJediX: nah still the same :(
<Jack_Black> Thanks Rogue
<RogueJediX> pekay: I'm stumped, then. My best guess was some other app was using the sound device. All I can think of now is rebooting
<nightmare> thanx alot RogueJediX
<swinghead> hiho
<pekay> hmmm
<RogueJediX> No prob, Jack_Black and nightmare
<nightmare> it works yaay :D
<nightmare> by the way the firefox that came with kubuntu its version very old i think v1.0
<swinghead> i want to sync my nokia mobile phone a some kind of pim app...tried a lot, but nothing worked right
<nightmare> do i have to find latest version and install it
<pekay> Rogue:JediX: damn thats like the player that looks like iTunes :p. Eh, do you use Konversation since I have a nick completion problem there :p
<Lil_Eagle> Nightmare:I would suggest you try automatix, it will give you Firefox 1.503 as well as many other goodies
<RogueJediX> nightmare: Just sit tight. 1.5 is in Dapper which should be released a few weeks from now, if I'm not mistaken
<Jack_Black> I just dl'd the live version and no firefox at all
<RogueJediX> pekay: Yeah, I'm using Konversation right now
<coreymon> guys i have a question
<Lil_Eagle> Which live version?
<Jack_Black> Same here
<Jack_Black> Just got it...
<coreymon> you know the kde orint manager
<Jack_Black> One sec..
<coreymon> print*
<Jack_Black> 5.10 live
<pekay> RogueJediX: I cant understand how this nick completion works for instance when I was on mIRC with NNscript, i could do "Jedi:" and would complete it for me, it dont't seem to be like that here, how does it work if you know?
<morzel> hi all
<morzel> when will the stabil dapper comming?
<Lil_Eagle> today a new RC is out, check distrowatch...
<RogueJediX> pekay: Well, you have to type in the first letter of the nick (not case sensitive) and if there's only one nick beginning with that letter it completes it itself. If not, it gives you a list
<morzel> hmm...
<morzel> what's the different about rc and stable?
<Jack_Black> rogue which prog does that?
<pekay> r: test
<Lil_Eagle> RC = Release candiate
<pekay> see? :p
<coreymon> guys
<coreymon> i have a problem
<RogueJediX> Jack_Black: Konversation. It should at least.
<morzel> thx
<coreymon> how do i get my printer to work
<morzel> turn on and print... :D
<Jack_Black> Rogue it dosent seem to do that.
<pekay> Rogue test
<pekay> heh :S
<coreymon> no i dont mean like that
<pekay> Rogue: test
<RogueJediX> pekay: Go Settings -> Configure Konversation... -> General and take a look at the "Nick Completion" section
<hestia> coreymon, what printer do you have?
<Lil_Eagle> coreymon: printer icon in system settings.  You need to tell KDE about it.
<coreymon> i have an hp photosmart 3210 printer
<coreymon> it has ethernet capabilities so it is part of my wireless network as a seperate entity
<Jack_Black> It says shell like with completion box
<coreymon> i try using the add printer wizard
<coreymon> but it can never detect it
<pekay> RogueJediX: I did its like this "Shell-Like" (whatever that is :p) and suffix is ": "
<RogueJediX> Jack_Black and pekay: Gah! I screwed up, my bad
<hestia> coreymon check out the HP linux driver project http://hplip.sourceforge.net/ it has complete instructions there
<coreymon> i can access it by its ip on firefox
<RogueJediX> Jack_Black and pekay: After typing in the letter hit Tab
<coreymon> but i checked in my drivers folder
<coreymon> kubuntu has my printers driver
<Jack_Black> ah
<pekay> RogueJediX: hoi
<pekay> yay
<pekay> thanks :] 
<Jack_Black> Thanks.. cool
<RogueJediX> pekay: No prob.
<Jack_Black> RogueJediX:  nice feature
<hestia> I found that with my HP printer the printer doesn't fully work unless I install hplip
<RogueJediX> Jack_Black: Isn't it, though? :)
<coreymon> could i get it through apt?
<Lil_Eagle> You select Network (TCP) in the wizard and type in the IP and it still doesn't find it?
<Jack_Black> Im going to try my hp now...
<hestia> probably.... i don't use apt so I don't know
<coreymon> i use apt whenever i can
<hestia> nothing wrong with that ;)
<RogueJediX> apt is your fwend
<hestia> source is my friend
<coreymon> im trying eagles sugestion of just manually putting in the ip adress
<RogueJediX> Yeah, I like him too, but he usually takes a while to get in binary form
<Jack_Black> Nope Didnt print..
<Jack_Black> My HP is on parallel port.
<Jack_Black> Would have thought it would have configured it by itself
<coreymon> which driver should i select in the list
<coreymon> photosmart 3200 or photosmart 3200 hpijs
<coreymon> ?
<hestia> which list?
<coreymon> in the kde print manager
<hestia> try the first one
<coreymon> i typed in the ip and it asked me to choose a driver
<coreymon> there are 2 drivers for my printer
<coreymon> photosmart 3200 and photosmart 3200 hpijs
<Lil_Eagle> agreed, first one.  If it doesn't work well, then try the other.
<coreymon> i dont know which one to select\
<pekay> does KDE support Dell printers? :p
<coreymon> use the non hpijs driver?
<hestia> yes try the non hpijs first
<nimrod> hello, i just started using kubuntu, anyway to make the input local show on taskbar like gnome does?
<Lil_Eagle> pekay: Dell M5200 and S2500 are supported.
<pekay> Lil_Eagle: i got a A920 :[[
<Lil_Eagle> pekay:  Sorry, I can't help.  Might want to just try other drivers, if you find one that works, use it.  You won't need to try that many to find one that works.
<coreymon> yahoo!
<coreymon> works
<coreymon> now, next question
<pekay> O.o
<coreymon> i want the command "sudo iwconfig ra0 essid cohens key [my wep key] " to run on kde startup
<coreymon> how do i get that to happen
<coreymon> ?
<Lil_Eagle> gotta run... bye
<Lynoure> coreymon: make a little shell script, put it in ~/.kde/Autostart  , and then it does
<coreymon> i dont know how to make scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> And Yes
<coreymon> and is it possible to make it remember my password so that i dont have to put retype it again
<coreymon> every time kde boots
<dickhall> that's really poor security... besides, why are you booting that often?
<coreymon> alright
<coreymon> nevermind that
<coreymon> now that linux is all working, i guess i wont have to be restarting my comp all the time
<coreymon> anyways
<coreymon> how do i make the script
<dickhall> it's just a textfile
<dickhall> plus you'll have to make it executable
<dickhall> not sure if .kde/Autostart items need to have a specific format, I've never used that feature
<coreymon> so just write the command that i want in kedit, save it, make it executable and put it into the autostart folder?
<coreymon> allright
<coreymon> im gonna try
<dickhall> you might have to put "#!/bin/sh" at the beginning of the file
<dickhall> and as for rebooting your box, yeah, you shouldn't have to do it often. my uptime is 17 days, and only that low because I had to move where my machine was
<coreymon> so put the bash thing before sudo
<dickhall> yes, #!/bin/sh should be the top line in the file
<coreymon> and do i have to name it anything in particular, or just w/e i want
<coreymon> oh wait, it should be on a seperate line
<Lynoure> coreymon: as it starts with "sudo" you'll need some way to pass the password to it...
<coreymon> i just wrote it all on the same line
<dickhall> yes, good point
<coreymon> lyn, a dialog box pops up and i type the password
<dickhall> alternatively, you could add that script to the /etc/sudoers file under NOPASSWD
<Lynoure> coreymon: I don't think it would pop up a dialog when placed there, but I might be wrong
<coreymon> guys give me an exact template of what the scrpit should look like
<Lynoure> coreymon: dickhall's idea seems good :)
<dickhall> the first line: #!/bin/sh
<dickhall> the second line: <your command here>
<dickhall> (without the <>)
<coreymon> okaywait
<coreymon> does the second line have to be prefixed with anything
<dickhall> no
<dickhall> of course, I have no way to test this, since I'm not logging out for htis
<chuso> hi all
<coreymon> alright
<coreymon> save it as w/e name i want right?
<dickhall> and I've never used Autostart. someone else may be able to help more
<dickhall> yepo
<coreymon> say save it as iwconfig
<dickhall> sure
<dickhall> and chmod +x it
<Lynoure> dickhall: the one time I did that, it was way easy: drop it in and it should work
<dickhall> cool
<chuso> I have just dist-upgraded to dapper, and now I dont have openoffice. Is it a bug? does anyone know the solution?
<neoncode> on amaroK 1.4 how do I get this "mood bar" thing to work?
<coreymon> chuso: no, it isnt a bug, just reinstall it using apt
<coreymon> same thing happened to me
<dimmak> answers in the amarok channel aren't helping?
<nimrod> hello, how can i switch between locales in kubuntu? i tried playing around with the settings, but it won't switch :(
<coreymon> alright, i typed it, saved it and made it executable
<dickhall> nimrod: you need to log out and log back in to have it affect everything
<neoncode> dimmak: Oh I didn't know anyone had said anything
<coreymon> how do i do this no root password thing
<nimrod> no no i mean
<nimrod> i have hebrew and english installed
<nimrod> both locales
<dimmak> neoncode: it doesn't appear that they have
<nimrod> but i can't switch between them with a keypress like i did with gnome
<dimmak> neoncode: i am also unfamiliar with the issue
<neoncode> dimmak: Well it has made a mood bar for one song. but not for any others
<coreymon77> two secs
<hestia> nimrod, dont you see a little flag in the tray
<nimrod> i do
<dimmak> neoncode: i am googling for information now
<hestia> when you click on that you can't switch?
<nimrod> it does
<nimrod> but can't i create a shortcut?
<nimrod> like in gnome?
<neoncode> dimmak: Thanks... I'm tring to figure out why it did it for 1 but not any others...
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> how do i do that sudoers no password thing?
<dimmak> neoncode: how long have you been using it?
<neoncode> dimmak: About 10 minutes
<dimmak> coreymon77: sudo su passwd? though i think that might be bad practice
<dickhall> nimrod: under System Settings->Regional Accessibility, there's a keyboard shortcuts menu
<dickhall> dimmak: no, he wants to run a certain command under sudo with no password
<dickhall> coreymon77: man sudoers :)
<coreymon77> let me just try something
<nimrod> i did
<nimrod> but those shortcuts won't work
<dickhall> dunno, I don't use locales
<hestia> sorry nimrod, I don't know.... have you looked in the kde manual?
<coreymon77> hey it works!
<dickhall> cool
<coreymon77> let me just try something here
<andrea> hi everybody
<coreymon77> ,    !!!
<coreymon77> just trying something
<andrea> uao
<andrea> have u got a great experience in ubuntu linux??
<ryanakca> coreymon77: what was that?
<ryanakca> lol
<coreymon77> hebrew
<ryanakca> hebrew methinks
<ryanakca> yeah
<coreymon77> nimrod says he speaks it, i just wanted to see
<ryanakca> I have some friends who speak hebrew
<coreymon77> can someone try and get his attention
<nimrod> mine
<nimrod> ?
<ryanakca> nimrod: ping!
<ryanakca> lol
<coreymon77> ya
<ryanakca> lagging...
<cvasilak> hi there, what is the name of the package for the nvidia-kernel SMP version
<coreymon77> you said you understand hebrew didnt you
<nimrod> i do
<coreymon77> why didnt you answer me then
<nimrod> i did
<ryanakca> o.O
<nimrod> cuz you're not supposed to talk in any other lang, other than english in the main channel
<nimrod> if you wanna speak in hebrew, pm me
<coreymon77> you can answer in english
<coreymon77> i dont care
<nimrod> ok
<coreymon77> its my first language anyways
<nimrod> maybe you can help me please?
<coreymon77> i was just playing around
<coreymon77> sure
<coreymon77> i pmed you
<nimrod> why can't i change my locale with shortcuts?
<hestia> I'm sure you can somehow
<nimrod> i tried everything, i must be missing something
<coreymon77> answer the pm already
<nimrod> i did|!
<coreymon77> how come im not seeing it
<coreymon77> oh wait
<nimrod> ah i know~!
<coreymon77> have you registered your nickname yet?
<nimrod> 00:38]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! (
<nimrod> that's why
<coreymon77> with nickserv
<nimrod> i will in a sec
<coreymon77> ive had mine registered for ages, now no one can take use my nickname but me
<da_fat_thing> i can't write to a vfat partition
<da_fat_thing> i have no idea why
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:coreymon77] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out now! - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic 
<coreymon77> nimrod, did you register
<Nimmrod> thank god
<Nimmrod> i just did
<da_fat_thing> i edited fstab
<da_fat_thing> but it still does not allow me to write on that parition
<da_fat_thing> only as root
<da_fat_thing> /dev/hdb8 /windows/o vfat auto,rw,exec,users,quiet,gid=users,umask=0000 <-- thats in fstab
<HymnToLife> da_fat_thing> did you remount the partition to apply the changes ?
<da_fat_thing> yeah
<da_fat_thing> /dev/hdb8 on /windows/o type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,gid=100,umask=0000 <-- thats the output of mount
<da_fat_thing> i wonder why it changed exec to noexec
<da_fat_thing> is it not possible to start linux binaries off windows partitions?
<da_fat_thing> anyway, gid and umask are still correct
<da_fat_thing> and i added my account to the users group, so that should be correct too
<da_fat_thing> is there anything i missed?
<Word> Hey uh...the partitioner isn't working for me in RC anything i can do to fix? or will the alternate version work?
<h3sp4wn> Probably almost certainly the alternate version will work
<Word> ok because i only have one cd left
<h3sp4wn> That version has never failed for me (and I have only a slave disk on the first channel (no master it died)) are you using sata ?
<Word> nope i have a previous kubuntu install that i want to erase and i want to keep my windows partition so that might be what's causing the problem for me
<Word> h3sp4wn: should i erase the partitions from the old kubuntu install?
<h3sp4wn> Word: Delete them and re create them is probably easiest
<Word> recreate them in the installer?
<joakim> Hi folks!
<h3sp4wn> Word: yes
<h3sp4wn> Word: Delete them there as well
<Word> is 'extended' a part of the linux install? it's like 386 mb and i don't remember putting it there..
<dusty> Hey guys I have a wheel mouse and im wondering what I have to put under the mouse section of xorg.conf to make it work? Everything else works fine, apart from this?
<hestia> dusty, what mouse do you have?
<dusty> DOn't know on the underneath it says: Model Name SAGM002, its silver and black two buttons with a wheel in the middle?
<hestia> brand?
<dusty> sysgration ltd
<dusty> is in small print
<dusty> it doesnt say a brand
<Nimmrod> :)
<dusty> Surely the whell configuration is irrelevant of brand.. what do you usually put in, and i'll try that?
<hestia> well I've used: Option  "Protocol" "explorerps/2"
<hestia> then: Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<hestia> and that worked for my current mouse, it didn't work for another mouse though
<dusty> hmm ok
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, good night everybody. kshutdown @ 20min.)
<xwolf-> firefox doesn't have its own bouncing icon.
<xwolf-> how can that be?
<crazy_penguin> good night, pleasent dreams!
<Nimmrod> anyway to make a key combination of keyboard switchers go back and forth?
<coreymon> whoever is the op
<coreymon> this is coreymon77
<coreymon> something screwed up
<coreymon> and apparently coreymon77 is still online
<coreymon> could somebody kick coreymon77 so that i can restart with that nick again
<coreymon> someone please
<rob> coreymon, done
<coreymon77> thank you
<rob> np
<coreymon77> so ur an op rob?
<rob> yep
<coreymon77> in konversation there is a square made up of 4 little squares beside each nick
<coreymon77> what do they mean
<rob> dunno, I just xchat
<coreymon77> ?
<rob> use, that is
<coreymon77> o
<coreymon77> does anyone know what the squares are for?
<eosyn> I think the squares are ment to piss curious people off
<coreymon77> lol
<MasterEvilAce> coreymon77: you fix internet?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> and printer
<MasterEvilAce> What was the problem?
<coreymon77> dunno
<MasterEvilAce> hhhh..lol
<coreymon77> it just started working
<MasterEvilAce> strange
<coreymon77> how do i add an app to the kmenu?
<MasterEvilAce> right click the kmenu
<MasterEvilAce> (when the panel isn't locked)
<MasterEvilAce> and edit kmenu
<coreymon77> now what
<slow-motion> n8
<MasterEvilAce> coreymon77: open whatever section you want to edit, and then click the sheet of paper with a star on it (for add new)
<coreymon77> what do i put for command and work path
<dickhall> ctothej: how's kdevelop working for you
<MasterEvilAce> command you put the name of the program, with any other options after it.. such as just put  "gaim" as the command to launch gaim
<MasterEvilAce> workpath i assume is to supply a folder such as "/usr/bin/" and then command for whatever program you want to run in that workpath
<MasterEvilAce> although i dunno, none of my kmenu items have a workpath
<MasterEvilAce> i'm just assuming hat's how it works :P
<coreymon77> thanks
<s22> hello, may i ask a question?
<KDEfanboy> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MasterEvilAce> LOL
<MasterEvilAce> LOL
<KDEfanboy> wow there's an !ask, cool!
<s22> i'm using kubuntu and today i found out that in konqueror under "tools", i can't find the option to search for files...
<s22> and under "settings" i can't find the "load profile"
<MasterEvilAce> KDEfanboy: that's hilarious
<s22> do you guys have any idea how that could happen?
<KDEfanboy> s22: search for files is in Edit->Find
<coreymon77> how do i set myself a static ip
<KDEfanboy> MasterEvilAce, heh i had no idea what ubotu would show up, if anything.. figured i'd give it a shot
<s22> it's not there
<KDEfanboy> wait a minute
<s22> it used to be under "tools" but something went wrong... if i open a new user it works fine
<LeeJunFan> anyone here having problems using floppies with dapper that can try my fix and see if it works for them - works with my USB floppy. just add your user to group disk, log out/in then try mounting floppy via kde storage media.
<MasterEvilAce> coreymon77: system settings-> network settings -> click your interface -> configure interface -> select Manual, fill out stuff
<KDEfanboy> s22: sorry you're right... should be in tools.. anything happen if you do CTRL+F ?
<s22> no..
<s22> i tried removing konquerorrc and things like that - didn't help either
<KDEfanboy> s22: do they come back if you start konqueror like this? KDEHOME=~/somedirectory konqueror
<s22> in another user i have it under "tools"
<s22> obviously something's fucked up in my home directory but i don't know what
<s22> KDEfanboy - yes
<gil> hello,....i need help with a USB hookup of a sony MD device
<KDEfanboy> hmmm mmmm
<gil> does anyone know how to make dapper see a sony Hi-MD as a removable media
<KDEfanboy> s22: this has menu data (different from konquerorrc) .kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<gil> can someone help me install a Hi-MD device as a Mass storage device
<s22> thanks
<gdh> Hola - anyone seen this behaviour before (qtparted hangs on custom partitioning on RC live CD) ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/46841
<roger> hello
<KDEfanboy_> hiya
<Riddell> gdh: nope
<roger> i need help for kubuntu
<gdh> Riddell: ... I feared that would be the answer :(
<corey> found an ftp client i seem to like :o
<gdh> Riddell: If I use the 'Allocate largest free contiguous space', it decides that it'll use /dev/sda2 as ext3 .... that partition is an 8MB hidden partition :|
<roger> i installed this version of webside
<roger> and etered my name for one user
<gdh> Riddell: I mean, I'm perfectly comfortable hacking around it to get a working system, but I'm more interested in dealing with this as an issue that may affect N number of other potential Windows converts :)
<roger> but i don't know which is my psswrd root
<Riddell> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<roger> how?
<roger> ok
<roger> right
<h3sp4wn> corey: ncftp ? (I think that is the best one there is)
<Riddell> gdh: qtparted has its share of bugs, I've not seen yours before and I'm pretty sure people have tested it on machines with windows installed, so hopefully it's not too common
<gdh> Riddell: Are there steps I can take to help with debugging given that I am not a programmer?
<gdh> Is the strace output remotely helpful? (the affected system is sitting here beside me running the livecd if you need it via krfb / ssh etc.
<corey> nope
<corey> IglooFTP :o
<h3sp4wn> never heard of it
<gdh> IglooFTP is a shameless copy of BulletProof FTP for Windows..
<gdh> It's commercial
<Riddell> gdh: kfrb would be fun
<gdh> Riddell: Then it shall be so. Give me a minute to poke holes in the firewall, etc.
<foodcoman> Does anyone know the dpkg command that would reconcile my repositories with my installed apps.  My package manager shows some stuff not installed that is.
<dusty_> Hello guys, anyone in here use Real Player, im having some troubles installing it?
<crimsun> what sort of trouble?
<DaSkreech> Snake is kind of shifty
<Snake> DaSkreech: ?
<Snake> DaSkreech: I finally dropped the underscores! yay
<DaSkreech> name shifting
<Snake> ah, I was setting up new links and whatnot
* DaSkreech waits for a KDE4 deb to hit Edgy 
* dergringo waits, too
<h3sp4wn> you will be waiting a long time think
* DaSkreech tries to think up a good F name to wait for KDe4 on
<Bilford> Furry Ferret
<DaSkreech> Fuzzy?
<Bilford> no
<DaSkreech> Furry doesn't make sense
<Bilford> I like fuzzy
<DaSkreech> Fab Ferret :-)
<Bilford> but that implies fuzzy logic
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> It's not edgy
<DaSkreech> But it's not definte either
<Bilford> ok, Fuzzy then
* DaSkreech tries to turn on spell check in konversation
<Snake> Whys it have to be F?
<DaSkreech> Cause thats how it is
<Snake> 0.o
<Snake> Elaborate?
<DaSkreech> The code names are always a pair
<Bilford> what happened to C
<Snake> What happen to A?
<DaSkreech> a Descriptive name and an animal name
<Snake> DaSkreech: but why F??
<DaSkreech> After Dapper they said they would keep the progression alphabetic
<Snake> -.-
<Snake> DaSkreech: how about "Funny Flamingo"
<Bilford> youre just mad because there wont be a Slithery Snake for a long time
<DaSkreech> And I just picked up the other day that they descriptive name is indicative of the intent or state of that release
<DaSkreech> Hence the first one being warty
<Bilford> hm
<DaSkreech>  the breezy one focusing on speen
<DaSkreech> the dapper one being about ppolish
<Snake> DaSkreech: you didnt notice that??
<Snake> >.<
<DaSkreech>  theedgy release being about cutting edge
<Snake> lol
<Bilford> ok
<Bilford> Friendly Ferret
<Snake> Bilford: I like it!
* DaSkreech likes fuzzy
<Bilford> to make it even more user friendly
<Snake> DaSkreech: I like my screen crystal clear
<dusty_> Hello guys, anyone in here use Real Player, im having some troubles installing it?
<gdh> "grotesque goatse," anyone?
<Snake> gdh: hahaha
<DaSkreech> well it's not about what you see it's about what you feel
<gdh> the OS that opens that little bit wider...
<DaSkreech> On the real player front
<DaSkreech>  What's up with Helix?
<Snake> Can anyone help me with frostwire/java?
<DaSkreech> Whats frostwire?
<Snake> DaSkreech: herd of limewire?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Snake> Limewire pro minus the ads and subscription
<DaSkreech> Hurd of heard? :)
<Snake> Nope
<DaSkreech> heehee
<Snake> DaSkreech: http://www.frostwire.com/
<Snake> This what happens when I run it
<Snake> http://snake.pastebin.com/740425
<noteventime> Snake, You need the SUN JRE
<Snake> noteventime: I got the one from the repos
<Snake> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<noteventime> Snake, the sun one fromo the repos?
<noteventime> !pong
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> :P
<DaSkreech> Hmm that's pretty neat
<Snake> who said I needed the sun?
<noteventime> I did
<Snake> noteventime: I got the binarys from the dapper repo
<Snake> would that work?
<DaSkreech> Seveas's repos?
<noteventime> If you got the Sun ones yes
<Snake> DaSkreech: Offical repos
<noteventime> My brother uses frostwire :)
<DaSkreech> there is a sun on the official repos?
<Snake> !info sun-java5-bin dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: (Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 21625 kB, Installed size: 65608 kB
<noteventime> yes
<Snake> noteventime: would that one work with it?
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<DaSkreech> This is since the Sun change of heart
<DaSkreech> ?
<noteventime> Hmm, I thouoght so :/ But it's in multiverse...
<Snake> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Coolness :)
<noteventime> Sun opensouorced java about a week ago
<noteventime> or two :D
<noteventime> Might even be three :P
<DaSkreech> Sun "opensourced" java about a week ago
<noteventime> ;) well, you get my point
<dergringo> no kidding? haven't read about it.
* Snake goes to cry
<DaSkreech> Doesn't work?
<noteventime> Snake, take a look at the website if frostwire works with version 5
<Snake> noteventime: im loojin around now
<noteventime> Snake, try sun-java5-jre
<Snake> noteventime: alright
<word> Umm..should it be nescesary to open system settings as administrator?
<noteventime> Maybe it wasn't installed by sun-java5-bin
<noteventime> word, ? what settings
<Snake> noteventime: I already got it
<noteventime> :/
<word> I want to change the hostname in network settings. When i click on Administrator Mode no login box comes up
<DaSkreech> word: You can change them as admin
<noteventime> snake, maybe try j2re1.4?
<Snake> noteventime: will that run along side the sun?
<noteventime> word, try running kcontrol instead of system-settings
<noteventime> Snake, I don't know, I'm sorry.
<Snake> alright
<noteventime> I think that is the one my brother is using
<noteventime> Dunno if I upgraded his to the java onoes
<Snake> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<noteventime> Anyway, I'm too tired for this, g'night all
<Snake> noteventime: night
<word> noteventime: Just running kdesu systemsettings did the trick.
<graywolf> System Settings - Panel - Panels - Add SETTINGS
<Snake> YES GOT IT!
<Snake> :)
* Snake dances
<Snake> sudo update-alternatives --config java -- then tell it to use the sun java
<Snake> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<bigkevmcbobbyd> has anyone here mastered a VCD disc for a hardware player?
<bigkevmcbobbyd> I'm trying to and it's just not working
<MasterEvilAce> when you go to logout, when the screen turns black and white
<MasterEvilAce> does it all turn at once
<MasterEvilAce> or does it scroll down
<MasterEvilAce> mine scrolls down.. maybe videocard is too old to do it fast (and i use 1600x1200.. so there's a lot to black out)
<MasterEvilAce> anyway to speed it up?
<DaSkreech> What's the difference?
<MasterEvilAce> hmm?
<EvilIdler> Hola
<MasterEvilAce> hello
<MasterEvilAce> the evilometer just went up 2%
<EvilIdler> Quick! Invite more gullible people!
<MasterEvilAce> LOL
<MasterEvilAce> what's that program that tells you about the keys you've pressed
<MasterEvilAce> it's like kev something
<MasterEvilAce> xev
<MasterEvilAce> xev was the correct answer it seems
<EvilIdler> coreymon: Network still not treating you well?
<matej_> hi, is there linux-kernel in kubuntu with applied suspend2 patch? I mean official .deb (I know I can compile it myself, I did it for many years).
<word> in dapper are ntfs partitions writable? Or what does the setting "Security and setting (checkbox) Writable" in the mounting configuriing for an ntfs partition mean?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> how can i acess my windows ntfs drive from kubuntu
<DaSkreech> mount ?
<tristanmike> !ntfs
<coreymon77> what
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
* DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<coreymon77> what / mount hda1
<coreymon77> i dont want to write, just acess and copy files off of
<DaSkreech> normally hda1 is your root partition
<coreymon77> hda1 is my windwos dirve
<DaSkreech> man mount
<WEBGUY0822> hey guys, quick kde question for ya
<WEBGUY0822> how do i create desktop shortcuts to my Home Folder, Network Places...etc
<noiesmo> WEBGUY0822, right click i\on desktop then create new
<WEBGUY0822> ok, then what??
<segfault> hi
<segfault> someone can helpme
<xwolf-> WEBGUY0822 then.. pick a flavor.
<WEBGUY0822> just point to /home
<WEBGUY0822> is that what a "launcher" is??
<segfault> my konsole cant do transparency :( what can i do?
<WEBGUY0822> if, so how do I change a launcher's icon?
<corey> go to its properties WEBGUY0822
<WEBGUY0822> ok thanks alotg corey
<corey> anyone know a program that lets you schedule when tv shows will be on?
<corey> doesnt have to record, just lets you kind of organize when shows you want to watch are on
<WEBGUY0822> i'm sure i'll be back
<xwolf-> segfault you set the scheme as transparent?
<segfault> yeah
<segfault> but only i have with that is a black BG
<coreymon77> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<xwolf-> i tried that before, it's not just edit that place, i had to choose it also. the settings menu has a Scheme submenu with a bunch of schemes
<segfault> i know
<segfault> i set transparent
<segfault> in everyscheme
<coreymon77> guys
<Seantater> does kitchensync support syncing general files and directories, rather than just pim stuff?
<coreymon77> when i try to go to my media folder it gives me an error message saying kmediamanager is not running
<coreymon77> how do i get kmediamanager to run
<monteiro> in dapper, my hp print driver, doesnt detect my printer, anyone knows what is it ?
<coreymon77> this is urgent guys
<coreymon77> i need to acess my windows drive
<Seantater> coreymon77: type which kmediamanager into a terminal --se what happens
<Seantater> coreymon77: there are other ways to get to the windows drive tho
<coreymon77> how
<Seantater> coreymon77: just go into the "media" folder in "/" and you will find several folders, one should be windows
<coreymon77> i need to know now
<coreymon77>  do i have to do this as root
<Seantater> coreymon77: I see your urgency -- but impatience will not help
<coreymon77> or will my regular user work
<Seantater> coreymon77: nothing I have yet said needs root
<segfault> Riddell: are u here?
<coreymon77> all right
<coreymon77> the folder hda1 is there
<coreymon77> but theres nothing in it
<Seantater> okay -- is windows in it
<coreymon77> what is this kde media manager
<Riddell> segfault: hi
<segfault> hi how r u
<Seantater> okay -- look in /mnt now
<segfault> i think i found a bug (btw sorry my english)
<segfault> but i have a problem and a friend too
<segfault> with kde 3.5.2 and dapper (its not from kde because i asked to a few friends that uses another distros and they not have the problem)
<coreymon77> nothing in the mnt folder
<Seantater> coreymon77: then you have a bigger problem that just the above -- try restarting
<sopido> hi.. i'm on kubuntu dapper and i installed beagle, but when i run beagle-settings i get "Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: intl" any ideas how to fix this?
<Seantater> coreymon77:  It might remount your devices and make life easier
<coreymon77> if i restart, just might aswell go into windows and email the things i need to myself
<coreymon77> why dont i just do that
<Seantater> coreymon77: sorry -- but you might try this as root: mount -a
<coreymon77> unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<coreymon77> im restarting
<Seantater> then look for windows in the folders (except /dev) that the output of 'mount' gives you (no need for root here
<Seantater> patience is a virtue
<Seantater> oh well
<Seantater>  /next/ - haha
<segfault> Riddell: ?
<Seantater> segfault: what is it, I might be able to help
<segfault> ahh oka
<segfault> :D
<segfault> konsole
<segfault> dont have transparency
<Riddell> segfault: what's the problem?
<Riddell> konsole transparency works for me
<segfault> damn :(
<corey> anyone know a program that lets yyou download tv listings and select shows to add to a list that you want to watch?
<segfault> for me no
<Riddell> what doesn't work about it?
<skipster23> i 'm having trouble installing mozilla firefox can anyone help me
<segfault> instead of transparency i have a black bg
<segfault> or white bg
<segfault> depends on the transparency schema that i choose
<skipster23> i have done everything the documents tell me
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: What error are you getting?
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: Try this: sudo apt-get install firefox
<skipster23> the installer tells me ./mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: Hmm.. There's a problem in the package somewhere.
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: Have you upgraded to Dapper Drake yet?
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: If not, then I would. The release candidate is out.
<skipster23> no how do i do that
<Hobbsee> elijahlofgren: its' not stable until june 1
<elijahlofgren> Hobbsee: But the release candidate is recommened for everone using Breezy now.
<Hobbsee> who said that?
<skipster23> does it come kubuntu 6.06
<segfault> Riddell: ?
<elijahlofgren> Hobbsee: From the email: "
<segfault> Seantater: ?
<elijahlofgren> We consider this release candidate complete, stable and suitable for testing
<elijahlofgren> by any user. We would especially recommend that current Ubuntu 5.10 ("Breezy
<elijahlofgren> Badger") users and developers use the upgrade procedure described below.
<Hobbsee> elijahlofgren: oh okay, fair enough.  i didnt see that, i dont think
<Seantater> segfault: I'm here
<skipster23> where do i get breezy
<segfault> do u read the error?
<Seantater> segfault: have you adjusted the transparency levels?
<skipster23> never mind thats what i have
<segfault> [22:08]  <Seantater> segfault: have you adjusted the transparency levels? <- yup
<elijahlofgren> Hobbsee: Here's the URL https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-May/000081.html ;)
<Hobbsee> elijahlofgren: mmm okay - so i didnt read it properly
<Seantater> segfault: doing great  here -- transperancy is perfect!
<segfault> dammn :(
<Seantater> segfault: there is still hope
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: You find more info about Dapper here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<Seantater> segfault: look at "konsole color"
<Seantater> segfault: check it on and off, see if it helps..
<skipster23> i hace kubuntu 5.10, do ihave it already
<Seantater> segfault: make sure to "save schema" too
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: No, You want to upgrade to Kubuntu 6.04
<Seantater> segfault: what version of KDE?
<Seantater> segfault: I use 3.5.2 on Kubuntu Dapper
<segfault> me too
<segfault> segfault@hidroxilo:~/varios/sphpblog$ kde-config --version
<segfault> Qt: 3.3.6
<segfault> KDE: 3.5.2
<skipster23> i can just wait for 6.06 right i've already orderd a dvd
<Seantater> segfault: what revision -- (it should be the last numeral in the version when viewed on adept)
<segfault> i dont use adept
<segfault> wait
<segfault> i check with apt-cache
<segfault> Version: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu26
<Seantater> segfault: but are you sure that is what /you/ are using, not just what is available to upgrade to?
<segfault> im using it
<segfault> im update my system
<segfault> everyday
<segfault> :D
<Seantater> I'm using ubuntu16
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: Sure, it's fine to wait until you get the Dapper DVD. I would try running: "sudo apt-get update" and then try installing Firefox again. There may be fix in a new version for your problem.
<Seantater> segfault: then I think I will refrain from upgrading until 27 :)
<segfault> :D
<Seantater> segfault: I upgrade ~monthly, and backup just before then
<segfault> yeah?
<Seantater> segfault: perhaps you were best off telling riddell
<Seantater> segfault: but you could tell launchpad too
<neoncode> I just accsidently shut of the power to my PC while I was ripping a CD. I swore a lot then I rebooted. Now i'm stuck in 640x860 and I carn't change it!
<Seantater> !resfix
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seantater
<Seantater> !res
<ubotu> hmm... res is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seantater> Read above
<neoncode> It was fine before...
<Seantater> neoncode: I really don;t know anything about it -- I;m just trying to give you a straw to grasp
<neoncode> Seantater: ok, thanks... what was the xorg reconfigure command?
<Seantater> neoncode: #ubuntu is more busy and may be more helpful
<macd> neoncode: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<skipster23> which kde come with kubuntu 5.10 1 or 2
<neoncode> Nope didn't help...
<neoncode> the reconfigureing didn't help...
<neoncode> skipster23: KDE 3.4 I think
<HymnToLife> yep, KDE 3.4.3
<DaSkreech> after a Ctrl+Shift+T how do I jump tween window frames?
<HymnToLife> you can upgrade to 3.5.2 though
<skipster23> i need to download an burning software for iso's like kisocd ant suggestions
<skipster23> sorry any suggestions
<neoncode> !res
<ubotu> I guess res is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: and your here too
<DaSkreech> Nope
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: Use k3b for burning ISOs.
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: K-Menu -> Multimedia -> K3b
<elijahlofgren> skipster23: Then just click "Burn CD Image"  and next to "Image To Burn" click the Blue folder icon and select your ISO file.
<matej_> corey: apt-cache search xmltv
<corey> matej_, yea i just installed that but i cant figure out how it works
<matej_> corey: it is quite complicated -- go to their website (IIRC xmltv.sf.net) and read their docs. Basically, you have to download all the stuff with one command and then there is command which will filter out whatever you need.
<corey> blah
<DaSkreech> How do I get a METAR location?
<corey> ill keep looking theres gotta be something easier
<corey> or at least a web site thatll email you when shows you added are coming on
<OpenSorce> alright......in an attempt to err on the side of caution......if I have my box use ide-scsi on one of my drives will it break (k)Ubuntu?
<OpenSorce> the drive in question being a DVD Burner
<Onetrack> .......this is really complicated.......
<OpenSorce> lol
<satempler> Riddell: you here
<satempler> is there a reson why automake1.6 isn't in the repos ??
<DShepherd> satempler: cause the rock said so?
<satempler> the rock who
<DaSkreech> lol
<matej_> corey: I think you can get something like that (email on show) from Yahoo!
<corey> gosh, why cant a program just download listings form the internet
<corey> instead of using this xmltv crap
<DaSkreech> if they have a aRSS feed you subscribe
<DaSkreech> can I dpkg--reconfigure kubuntu-desktop?
<DaSkreech> bloody
<corey> yahoo tv listings stink
<nightmare> hello, i faced a display problem after i upgrade
<nightmare> plz help me i'm new
<nightmare> when i put resolution 1024x768 it goes crazy and i cant read anything but 800x600 has no prblem
<nightmare> anyhelp???
<DaSkreech> Where is the lock file for adept?
<DaSkreech> I crashed it installing KDM
<JavaGeek> hello
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Hi
<aseigo> hoie
<DaSkreech> If adept crashes which lock file should I remove?
<DaSkreech> installing KDM crashes it
<nightmare> well, is kubuntu is the most suitable distro???
<nightmare> i would like to know how to make it more stable
<nightmare> coz i think it is not
<DaSkreech> launchpad :)
* nixternal pets his stable as all hell kubuntu dapper
<nightmare> so dapper is more stable??
<nightmare> i installed automatix and i think it has many problems
* DaSkreech would have thought that the economy of Hell would be more turbulent huh?
<nixternal> stable on my computer yes...but i don't know about your computer
<nixternal> computers are like finger prints...each one is different
<nightmare> my computer is toshiba tecra m2
<nightmare> laptop
<nixternal> hahah DaSkreech...im sure it is..but at least they use linux there
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<nixternal> look there ;)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Where are the lock files for adept?
<nixternal> you know i have no clues...i try to stay away from adept since it is slow i think
<nightmare> i think kutuntu is not stable yet coz after i done upgrade the display goes crazy and i cant read anything
* nixternal looks though
<nixternal> what video card is in the tecra m2?
<nightmare> nvidia
<JavaGeek> mmm... So updating to 6.06 RC will uninstall kde?
<nixternal> i have a toshiba satellite 1735 with ati rage mobility-c and it runs great...i have some artifacts at times..but they always clear themselves
<zero> hui
<zero> hi
<zero> hihihihi
<nightmare> so why this prblem appeeeeers
<nightmare> Creating NVIDIA TLS links... done
<DaSkreech> Sweet!1
<DaSkreech> Fixed it
<nightmare> i will try
<nightmare> :(
<nikkiana> hmm... what do you do if you have a program kinda lock up and then not be able to close it? is there anything in kubuntu that's equivelent to the Ctrl+Alt+Del of WIndows?
<nixternal> what is the issue with yahoo and kopete????
<admiral_proFTW> open up perfomence monitor
<nixternal> ps -e
<admiral_proFTW> or "sudo killall -KILL <process>"
<nixternal> find the program
<nixternal> sudo killall die die die
<nixternal> hahah
<admiral_proFTW> os "sudo killall -KILL gaim"
<admiral_proFTW> is how i do it
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: You mean to kill the program?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: May I make the assumption that it's a GUI program?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, yeah... Firefox locked up for some odd reaso
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Try Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<corey> is there a better more customizabl email/tasks/calender suite then evolution?
<DaSkreech> Your mouse should change
<DaSkreech> Klik on Firefox
<DaSkreech> Do NOT Click on the desktop... ever!!!
<nikkiana> ahhh... thanks :)
<admiral_proFTW> thunderbird
<DaSkreech> anytime
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, i take it bad things happen if you were to accidently click on the desktop ;)
<DaSkreech> <farnsworth voice>Oh my Yes</farnsworth voice>
* nikkiana laughs
<DaSkreech> You got it!!
* DaSkreech loves nikkiana
* nikkiana hugs DaSkreech 
* nikkiana confesses that she's a Linux newbie....
<DaSkreech> We all are
<DaSkreech> :-) in some way
* nikkiana likes it though. 
<nikkiana> it's more fun than being frusterated with... say.... Windows. :D
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah that goes on for years and years
<nikkiana> indeed
<DaSkreech> Any other packages to deliver?
<LorandKA> hello
<LorandKA> just a little help
<LorandKA> i need the url for that, windows-partition-auto-mounting script
<LorandKA> ...thing
<LorandKA> cant find it anywhere
<admiral_proFTW> fstab?
<LorandKA> dk
<admiral_proFTW> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<admiral_proFTW> i think you want that
<LorandKA> can i use it in kubuntu?
<LorandKA> i used it in Ubuntu last time...
<admiral_proFTW> yea
<admiral_proFTW> you can
<LorandKA> whatever..i'll check it up
<LorandKA> thanks
<admiral_proFTW> or you can do a "sudo mount /dev/hda# /home/user/Partiton"
<admiral_proFTW> if you know which one is the windows partition and wherever you want to mount it
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: anything else we can help with?
<LorandKA> no..there was a script., that did this things automatiucally on startup
<DaSkreech> LorandKA: It works in all linux type thingys
<nikkiana> DaSkreech, not at the moment. :)
<nikkiana> thanks though :)
* DaSkreech bows
<PyroMithrandir> fstab will do it automatically if you tell it to
<DaSkreech>  Well we are always here
<admiral_proFTW> you do an edit on /ect/fstab
<nikkiana> i'm sure i'll be around
<PyroMithrandir> and using an fstab entry is better than using a script
<admiral_proFTW> fstab loads everytime you get on your system
<LorandKA> i see
<admiral_proFTW> and fstab auto mounts what you tell it
<LorandKA> or i could just mount the part's in sys settings/sys admin./disk & filesystem?
<LorandKA> nope...I could not
<LorandKA> wouldn't be easier, just to find and run that script?? :((
<PyroMithrandir> nope
<PyroMithrandir> the easiest thing would be to add it to your fstab
<LorandKA> i'm kinda affraid using term
<admiral_proFTW> termZ
<PyroMithrandir> okay, well, you can edit it with a gui if you want
<LorandKA> brings me back to the worst days in ms-dos
<LorandKA> gui? sounds good
<PyroMithrandir> but you will have to open a terminal to get kate open with privs
<admiral_proFTW> no man the terminal is quite powerful.
<PyroMithrandir> so, open up konsole and type sudo kate /etc/fstab
<admiral_proFTW> yea do a "sudo kate /etc/fstab"
<admiral_proFTW> omg pyro you suck
<HymnToLife> please, use kdesu instead of sudo to run GUI apps
<HymnToLife> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Great :-)
<LorandKA> kdesu kate /etc/fstab ?
<admiral_proFTW> ubotu: really? i never heard of that before
<ubotu> admiral_proFTW: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PyroMithrandir> yea
<DaSkreech> Always great to have people who laugh at Farnsworth :)
<PyroMithrandir> admiral_proFTW, you realize ubotu is a bot?
<PyroMithrandir> hence uBOTu
<LorandKA> that is chineese for me
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<admiral_proFTW> yea now i do
<PyroMithrandir> right, LorandKA, the first column is where the partition you want to mount is, the second is where you want to mount it, the third is what kind of partition it is and the other two aren't really important ;)
<PyroMithrandir> so, do you know what the location of the partition you want to mount is?
<HymnToLife> PyroMithrandir> they are if you mount FAT or NTFS drives
<HymnToLife> or if you want to tweak the settings a bit
<HymnToLife> quite useful actually
<PyroMithrandir> HymnToLife, oh, I know they're useful, but I doubt a newbie would need them
<LorandKA> :((
<HymnToLife> PyroMithrandir> newbies use a lot of FAT or NTFS , and they like to have access to them ;)
<LorandKA> the world is happiness....
<PyroMithrandir> oh, geeze, I forget about the options column, didn't I?
<PyroMithrandir> I meant that the last two weren't really important
<PyroMithrandir> the options column is very important
<LorandKA> ..or i can just find that damn script
<HymnToLife> LorandKA> what script ?
<LorandKA> rhar script. that locates and mounts all the fat32 partitions
<LorandKA> last night i have edited ..some...stuff...and kde couldnt boot up
<LorandKA> that is why i don't wanna mess up things again
<HymnToLife> well, automatic scripts can mess up things badly too, even this one which is unsupported
<HymnToLife> especially* sorry
<HymnToLife> It's late here :p
<LorandKA> whatever, last time i have used that in ubuntu, and it worked,...
<LorandKA> okay..have a good night!
<HymnToLife> LorandKA> well, if I were you I'd learn how to do it by myself
<HymnToLife> it's really not difficult
<LorandKA> HymnToLife :(( it's urgent
<LorandKA> i will learn that later
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> it involves copying 1 line of text
<LorandKA> i know that
<cfraz89> hi
<Bilford> I have a question about KView
<Bilford> how do you disable that message asking to Save or Discard Changes after rotating images
<LorandKA> cannot make dir permission denied
<HymnToLife> LorandKA> sudo :)
<johnny3d> I filed a bug for no sound weeks ago, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43738, but I still have no sound
<johnny3d> is there any hope of resolving this issue?
<macd> johnny3d: ask in #kubuntu-devel , or #ubuntu+1
<johnny3d> thankyou macd
<word> Hey uh...how do you use shockwave in a web browser?
<word> nevermind
<frank__> word: for shockwave, the only way is by using wine I think
<word> Yah i got it
<Bakemono> hello
<imbrandon> 'ello
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> what I need to reinstall to fix image support in kde?
<edulix> it's not working very well, for example konqueror doesn't show image previews and it only opens them correctly with gthumb
<jtmoney> will shipit send the final version of dapper to me?
<jtmoney> or one of the flights
<jtmoney> (i'm confused because the final version hasn't been released yet)
<crimsun> only the final.
<jtmoney> okay, sweet deal
<crimsun> (they obviously won't begin shipping til post-1 june)
<jtmoney> right
<jtmoney> european?
<jtmoney> june 1 > 1 june
<crimsun> hmm?
<jtmoney> nothing, just weird to see 1 june
<jtmoney> ignore me
<crimsun> no, we tend to follow convention. The majority of the developers are not in the USA.
<jtmoney> ahh, gotcha
<crimsun> (I'm from NC myself, but when in Rome...)
<jtmoney> ahh, from what part?
<crimsun> triad
<jtmoney> no clue
<crimsun> greensboro
<jtmoney> been to blowing rock, boone, ashville, chatolla (sp?), charlotte, mooresville
<jtmoney> beautiful state
<crimsun> triad's greensboro/winston-salem/high point; the triangle is raleigh/durham/chapel hill
<jtmoney> hah, right in the middle of the circus, eh?
<jtmoney> (duke LAX)
<jtmoney> err, n/m
<jtmoney> triangle == circus
<GazzaK> is the rc iso dated 25th may the latest iso image?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno why when ubuntu set up one year ago, the wireless card have been associated to eth1 instead of wlan0
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to correct it?
<jtmoney> Tallia1Kubuntu: same here
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is seems kwifimanager complains about it... :(
<jtmoney> Tallia1Kubuntu: hmm, not really sure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even when the wireless card is connected.. it says it is not..
<jtmoney> screw kwifimanager
<jtmoney> i hate that program
<Tallia1Kubuntu> screw?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you use?
<jtmoney> if you go into settings, you can configure a wireless network easily that way
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, i did that..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i have a switch on the laptop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> for the wifi, and i can't understand when the wifi is on since the led doesn't work
<Abnaxos> Hi, I just upgraded to Dapper ...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i understand if it is on? i am sure that the button is working
<GazzaK> from what Abnaxos ?  how do you find it?
<Abnaxos> Now, for some reason, X won't start anymore; /var/log/Xorg.0.log sais that the nvidia driver couldn't be loaded
<GazzaK> what did you upgrade from?
<Abnaxos> breezy
<GazzaK> you could try setting your xorg.conf graphics card driver back to nv
<GazzaK> and then once in, doing a driver update?
<Abnaxos> I've got to add that I'm running a custom kernel (because of suspend2) ...
<GazzaK> I have no idea how that would effect things?  lets hope it doesn't
<Abnaxos> yeah, that's certainly possible, but the CSS nvidia driver should actually work, too ;)
<uwo> hi all. how do i make a back up of my kmail inbox/outbox... if i try to copy the /.kde/share/apps/kmail dir to an external drive i get several "could not write file" errors...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i understand if the wifi card is on using a program? my led is screwed.. it's always on
<Abnaxos> Actually, it seems that the NVidia driver's installer is doing someting wrong ... still, although I'm not really a newbie, I'm stuck here :)
<GazzaK> I am currently downloading the latest kubuntu iso, I have always done a fresh install, rather than updates, as even though people say updating is fine, I don't feel comfortable going that route
<GazzaK> Abnaxos, can you use the nvidia driver in the repos?
<Abnaxos> GazzaK: No, because of my custom kernel
<GazzaK> oww, 24% of that iso so far :)
<GazzaK> eeek, then sorry Abnaxos i'm stuck for ideas for you, but i've only been using linux for a month!
<johannes__> hi guys
<johannes__> i have kopete 0.12 beta 2 and kde 3.5.1
<johannes__> when someone is offering to send me a file in msn it crashes. HELP!
<GazzaK> mind you in a month, I've tested 5.10, gnome and kde, 6.06 k&g and now on g and d/ling kubuntu rc
<Hobbsee> johannes__: hwo'd you get the beta 2?
<johannes__> Hobbsee i think i installed bey hand from sourceforge
<Hobbsee> johannes__: ah okay
<johannes__> using the manual from their webpage
<Hobbsee> johannes__: work around would be to not get people to send you msn files, and work by email instead, i expect
<Hobbsee> we cant really troubleshoot it - not having that version on our systems
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: smart
<GazzaK> smart?
<GazzaK> me?
* GazzaK runs
<johannes__> yes Hobbsee i thought of that too and will do if there is no easy solution
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: smart in downloading a cd
<GazzaK> yes, I just do not feel comfortable updating
<GazzaK> people say "yeah it's fine to do a dist upgrade" but is it?  is that really wise?
<Abnaxos> The versions are: NVidia 8756, Kernel 2.16.17 (almost vanilla, just added Suspend2), Dapper upgraded from Breezy
<Abnaxos> GazzaK: Currently definitely no, because it will uninstall almost anything which is related to KDE ... :)
<uwo> one more try: how do you export kmail mails in order to do a clean install of your system. i seem to not be able to physically "just copy" the /.kde/apps/kmail directory
<GazzaK> do you get an error uwo
<uwo> gazzak "could not write file" errors... if i autoskip (or skip all files with error) it copies only 30 Mb out of some 800 Mb
<GazzaK> where are you copying them to?
<uwo> GazzaK: external drive
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: it can be.
<GazzaK> 800 mb - ouch, we give users at my work only 100Mb to play with in their mailfiles :)
<uwo> GazzaK: it's 3 years worth of private/work files... should try to clean it up a little... :)
<GazzaK> uwo, I've had "similar" I did a retry on each error and it retried and worked?
<uwo> GazzaK: i only get cancel/skip/autoskip...
<GazzaK> thats odd
<Abnaxos> Just did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, still no avail
<Abnaxos> The question is, where does the new X-server expect the driver so it can find it? (the log sais it can't find the driver)
<serenity> hi
<serenity> i am using kubuntu 5.10 with kde 3.4, is it possible (if yes...how?) to update to 3.5?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> hmm... kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Hobbsee> serenity: ^
<serenity> other one: i want to have firefox as my standrad web-browser. How to configure?
<cfraz89> go to systemsettings
<cfraz89> then kde components
<cfraz89> then go to webbrowser
<cfraz89> and change to firefox
<serenity> thanks
<cfraz89> np
<serenity> i switched a week ago, first i was scared and now i love linux
<cfraz89> lol yeah its awesome
<serenity> but i must pretend that for "normal" users is sometimes very difficult. For me, it's no problem configuring my x-server 2 hours
<Abnaxos> hmmm ... strange ... I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, nvidia-xconfig, the module is at /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o, just as in the package, but Xorg can't find it :/
<cfraz89> true
<cfraz89> Abnaxos: your not using Xorg 7.1 are you?
<serenity> is there a command for looking up my kde version?
<cfraz89> kde-config -v
<Abnaxos> No, Dapper 'default' (except for the kernel)
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> have you rebuilt the nvidia driver since you changed kernel?
<Abnaxos> yep
<Abnaxos> the module is loaded
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> my /usr/X11R6/lib doesnt have a modules folder
<crazy_penguin> morning all!
<cfraz89> morning
<cfraz89> Abanaxos: for me it is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules
<Abnaxos> oh, I'll try that :)
<Abnaxos> yay, a symlink did the job, thanks! :)
<cfraz89> np
<Broxtor> How can I perform CUPS adminstration tasks in Dapper? My username and password aren't good enough......
<cfraz89> i think you have to be in the lpadmin group
<Broxtor> cfraz89: I already am. So something else is bothering me....
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> maybe sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<Broxtor> cfraz89: cupsys is already a member of shadow
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> you could try enabling root
<Broxtor> cfraz89: how would I do that?
<Hobbsee> Broxtor: run kdesu kcontrol
<Hobbsee> then add it in that way
<cfraz89> sudo passwd root
<cfraz89> then set a root password
<macd> I added some lmsensors in my /etc/modules and it freezes on boot, even in failsafe mode on sensors, is there anyway to bypass loading modules?
<macd> a option I can pass to grub?
<cfraz89> once you dont need root anymore its best to lock it
<cfraz89> sudo passwd -l root
<Abnaxos> macd: add init=/bin/bash to the kernel options, then manually mount /usr, vi /etc/modules and remove the modules
<macd> excellent ty.
<Broxtor> still no luck
<scoopex> hi, where can i get kdevelop for kubuntu-breezy....
<HymnToLife> !info kdevelop
<scoopex> !info kdevelop
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> apparently, there is no package for it
<cfraz89> sorry Broxtor, im not sure
<EvilIdler> The package is kdevelop3
<Broxtor> cfraz89: np. Thanks for the help so far.
<scoopex> ok :-)
<scoopex> thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<macd> Abnaxos: its stil loading all the kernel modules,....
<Abnaxos> With init=/bin/bash? With this option, the boot process stops just after the kernel is up, so it basically can't be. :)
<macd> yeah my mistake, I added it on its own line, Im frazzled
<pascalFR> !reinstall
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pascalFR
<pascalFR> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<_esben> It seems I need either ruby 1.8.2 or 1.8.4, but the repository version is 1.8.3 (it says 1.8.2 but it is 1.8.3). How do I install one of the others?
<piotrek> who now how can i install intel c++ compiler on kununtu?
<g0dchild> How do i install qcomicbook - is it available through apt?
<jpatrick> g0dchild: compile and install it?
<g0dchild> yeah, tried that-
<g0dchild> and when i do, i get an error...wait..let me get it
<johannes__> sry guys i havent worked it out by now: i wanna download a wma file from my notebook to the ipod nano, understandably it just wants to be fed with mp3s . how do i convert in ubuntu breezy,kde351?
<jpatrick> what happened?
<g0dchild> #checking correct functioning of Qt installation... cat: bnv_qt_test.c: No such file or directory failure
<g0dchild> any ideas what the prob is- am i missing qt-headers
<jpatrick> johannes__: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IPodHowto
<piotrek> who now how can i install intel c++ compiler?
<jpatrick> g0dchild: install libqt3-mt-dev
<g0dchild> got it-
<g0dchild> :S
<uros> hi all. does atumatiks work for dapper?
<g0dchild> uros, i read somewhere it didnt
<g0dchild> i used easyubuntu
<uros> godchild: tnx.
<corey> Can I get a little help? I have autofs set up so that I can see my NTFS volumes, but I can only access them if I "su -" first. How can I set the permissions so all accounts see my NTFS volumes?
<javier> #join #kubuntu-devel
<xst> How do I configure konqueror to NOT move deleted files to trash?
<seaLne> launchpad is back
<klerfayt> what's the package name that enables video thumbnails in konqueror?
<nico8481> xst: Settings>configure Konqueror>Behavior>"Show 'Delete' context menu entry....."
<xst> ok
<nico8481> xst: "thanks" is the word you're looking for
<cyberserver> Hi people. Where should I discuss dapper install problems?
<cyberserver> Is there a #kubuntu+1 ?
<ccc_> cyberserver: all versions go in here afaik
<Hobbsee> cyberserver: in here
<cyberserver> My kubuntu rc install is stalling at 81% .... I'm guessing its a kernel panic as I've lost control of the machine...
<cyberserver> ... or maybe its a problem on grub-install ...
<cyberserver>  ( as I've just notisted my grub is messed up )
<macd> cyberserver: does it say kernel panic?
<cyberserver> No. My installer just stalls
<waterglass> hi, i'm  a little new to kubuntu and i'm thinking of buying a microsoft ergonomics keyboard.. i've heard of a few packages that help to suport the extra programmable keys but just wanted to know, has anyone got all the extra keys on it working on kubuntu?
<waterglass> it's just that it's quite expensive and i don't wanna waste moneyon it until i know for sure
<Hestia> waterglass it's doable, but expect to spend alot of time trying to get it working right
<cyberserver> My kubuntu rc install is stalling at 81% .... I'm guessing its a kernel panic as I've lost control of the machine... or maybe its a problem on grub-install ( as I've just notisted my grub is messed up )
<cyberserver> The installer placed 1.5G in my drive and I see no grub in /boot
<johannes__> hi, is there someone familiar with the kaddressbook?
<klerfayt> I see that if I have lately used sudo then kdesu adept won't start adept
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why updating from 5.10 to 6.06 gave me a ugly boot sequence?
<klerfayt> tsdgeos: define ugly
<tsdgeos> seems the same as before
<tsdgeos> but with ugly colors and probably much less resolution
<Hobbsee> tsdgeos: that's the new usplash, i expect
<klerfayt> tsdgeos: type in the konsole dmesg and look what is your vga=
<waterglass> Hestia: thanks.. sorry i just saw your reply.. missed it earlier somehow
<Bizzeh> i just grabbed, gcc, all automake versions, binutils, and kdevelop
<Bizzeh> but
<Bizzeh> when i try and compile a project, i get this http://pastebin.com/740948
<klerfayt> tsdgeos: what's your desktop resolution?
<tsdgeos> klerfayt: 1280*1024
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos@bluebox:~$ dmesg | grep vga=
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos@bluebox:~$
<Bizzeh> its the "aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library" i dont get
<tsdgeos> Bizzeh: install libtool
<klerfayt> tsdgeos: try   vga=794
<klerfayt> tsdgeos: you know how to add it to grub ?
<tsdgeos> strange it worked before
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Bizzeh> will do
<klerfayt> tsdgeos: vga=794  will set your framebuffer to 1280x124 16bit
<klerfayt> tsdgeos: *1280x1024*
<tsdgeos> klerfayt: ok, let's reboot and see if that helps
<Bizzeh> tsdgeos: ok, im getting somewhere now
<Bizzeh> but
<Bizzeh> now i get
<Bizzeh> "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<MasterEvilAce> script problem?
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Bizzeh> hmmn, g++ didnt install with gcc as it said it would
<Hobbsee> Bizzeh: installed ^?
<Bizzeh> installing that now
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it improved a bit
<tsdgeos> but only because it's smaller :D
<Bizzeh> ahh
<Bizzeh> all good
<Bizzeh> <3
<cyberserver> any way I can boot rc cd in text mode ( to do a install in text mode )?
<kmon> anyone knows how to change the locale from the live cd? so I can use my keyboard layout properly?
<tsdgeos> cyberserver: recovery mode option in grub gives you a text mode
<cyberserver> tsdgeos : Ok, but I dont have the option to install in text mode ( a la debian, as it was before flight5 or so )
<tsdgeos> cyberserver: no idea :D
<rob> how can I get konqueror to show a web page by default when I run it, at the moment I just get a blank page when it starts
<tsdgeos> rob: go to the page you want to start it
<tsdgeos> and then go to settings -> save profile
<tsdgeos> and be sure "save url" is checked
<rob> thanks tsdgeos
<h3sp4wn> cyberserver: Use the alternate cd (its the old install one)
<rob> that worked :)
<cyberserver> h3sp4wn : oh, great!
<rob> any idea why Konqueror starts so small?
<rob> ah same again
<klerfayt> rob: settings>save view profile
<rob> klerfayt, yeah I found that, had to tick "save window size" also
<klerfayt> rob: I have no idea why "saving profile" is better idea
<rob> it caught me out, kind of seems dumb but its done now
<klerfayt> rob: have resize it anyway then browsing different sites
<n3storm> hi everyone
<n3storm> upgrading to Dapper I got this:
<n3storm> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<n3storm> and now not all packages can be upgraded
<n3storm> some of them important ones
<Hobbsee> n3storm: paste all the stuff above that to pastebin?
<n3storm> uf
<n3storm> Hobbsee: I can't
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> run sudo dpkg-configure -a
<n3storm> The machine is a laptop, and I am using my old pc
<n3storm> I have done that
<uros> does any1 know what the mac os style panel that replaces kicker is called?
<RogueJediX> How do I make my machine diplay japanese characters correctly?
<Hobbsee> uros: baghira or something?
<Hobbsee> it's on kde-look.org
<n3storm> yeah uros, check at baghira website, they have nice howtos for that
<dergringo> uros: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8692
<Hobbsee> n3storm: i dont have enough information to even start doing that - what did sudo dpkg-configure -a do?
<n3storm> Hobbsee: I don't have this package: dpkg-configure -a
<n3storm> well, dpkg-configure
<n3storm> doesn't exist
<Hobbsee> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<n3storm> ok
<uros> thnx all
<n3storm> Hobbsee: something is going on now
<n3storm> thanks
<klerfayt> RogueJediX: what's wrong with your japanese characters?
<RogueJediX> klerfayt: All I get are weird symbols and squares, when I think I should be getting either katakana or kanji
<klerfayt> RogueJediX: do you have fonts installed?
<RogueJediX> klerfayt: I'm not sure. Japanese characters display fine on websites in Konqueror, but not in the console
<n3storm> I've been asked to use Dash instead of Bash, is it a good idea?
<Hobbsee> n3storm: not heard of dash
<n3storm> I'll give it a try
<_user> howdee
<uros> installing dapper on thinkpad - system settings says to load nvram module "insmod nvram"; i tried this but i get insmod: can't read 'nvram': No such file or directory
<_user> Does anyone know why openoffice would open then close while trying to open a xls or doc file from a network drive in kde, yet if booted into gnome they open fine??
<klerfayt> ehee adept is using nuvola icons - any way to change that?
<n3storm> _user: which kind of network drive?
<n3storm> do you mean smb:/ or nfs:/ ?
<n3storm> Openoffice cannot handle smb:/ nfs:/ or fish:/
<LeeJunFan> n3storm: or media:/ for that matter.
<dbglt> hey folks
<n3storm> LeeJunFan: that's right any:/
<dbglt> just wondering how I can get juk to work with gstreamer? I did a dist-upgrade to dapper, and now juk won't output to gstreamer anymore
<_user> smb: - they open fine through gnome though
<n3storm> _user: don't know, but if you mount the smb it will work ok, the prob is that smb:/ are not real mounted network directories
<n3storm> you can mount dirs with smb4k
<_user> yeah wierd.. tried 7 diferent distros and gnome work fine but kde would just open openoffice then close back down
<_user> might try koffice
<n3storm> _user: mount those dirs using smb4k, you want need to change your office suite
<ubuntu> Hi! I'm trying to install 6.06 from livecd, but the installer doesn't have reiserfs. Is it a bug or what?
<_user> dont want to do that for everyone in the office. You see my work doesnt want to fork out the money to be fix there lack of MS licensing issues so I am on a mission to convert the office to linux. 100+ users. I want a 1 cd install distro that doesnt need to much tweaking to talk to the Windows side of the business.
<_user> kubuntu would be ideal if this error didnt pop up
<drbreen> hello
<_user> hi
<GazzaK> hi user
<drbreen> i have an pentium II processor and an amount of 64 mb ram
<drbreen> kubuntu runs but is slows
<GazzaK> I bet it is slow
<jpatrick> drbreen: I'm not surprised
<tsdgeos> drbreen: you need more mem
<drbreen> so can i just upgrade ram and hope it to run faster or do i need a faster processor ?
<drbreen> so 128 mb would be ok ?
<GazzaK> what speed PIII?
<_user> what speed
<drbreen> 350 mhz
<_user> 256 at least i rekon
<drbreen> can go up to ~400 i think
<GazzaK> I'd look at more than that drbreen as the slower cpu will kinda be offset a little by more ram
<drbreen> sorry i do not really understand what you are trying to tell me ?!
<drbreen> i am not so good at english
<drbreen> :~
<GazzaK> 350 > 400 mhz isn't gonna make much difference, but 64Mb to 256 will
<drbreen> a i see
<_user> upgrade everything you can afford to
<GazzaK> so get 2 x 128Mb memory modules.
<drbreen> i have another pc which runs fine
<drbreen> but i wanted to use this crap pc and xfce is not really that configurable
<drbreen> the other has an athlon 2000+ and 265 mb ram
<_user> vmware....
<_user> love it
<drbreen> GazzaK: what is recommended for running open office ?
<jpatrick> lots of mem
<drbreen> which amoutn of ram
<jpatrick> I prefer KOffice
<_user> id put more ram in your other pc. Buy vmware and throw out the old pc
<GazzaK> not sure whats recommended drbreen
<GazzaK> I agree with _user
<RogueJediX> Why buy vmware when there's qemu and bochs?
<GazzaK> more ram in good pc and bin old one
<_user> xen even
<_user> i know
<drbreen> the old pc is for my mom so she can finally ditch newspapers - i just dont like binning usable hardware ;)
<drbreen> errr... can i say "binning" ?
<drbreen> from to bin
<_user> vmware so much easier though
<RogueJediX> Good point
<drbreen> does koffice use less ram than open office ? and can it read odf, doc, rtf ?
<jpatrick> drbreen: yes to all
<jpatrick> I'm going to eat
<drbreen> jpatrick: the last time i used koffice it had some problems with odf formulas
<drbreen> jpatrick: is that an oo.org issue or an koffice one ?
<tsdgeos> drbreen: did you report a bug?
<RogueJediX> drbreen: What version did you have at the time? 1.5 fixes a A LOT of problems
<drbreen> is 1.5 in breezy repositories 
<drbreen> ?
<RogueJediX> drbreen: No, but you can add the repository yourself
<tsdgeos> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15.php
<RogueJediX> Damn you, tsdgeos and your uber-fast pasting skills >_<
<tsdgeos> :-P
<drbreen> so how does one add a repo throgh use of CLI ?
<Hobbsee> drbreen: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and add the repo on a new line
<drbreen> i do not want my upgrades to stop when i waste the x server...
<Hobbsee> add a repo, or update?
<Hobbsee> upgrade:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<drbreen> Hobbsee: i know that with use of editor i just thought it could be there is something like "apt-get addrepository http://myrepo.com/ breezy/universe # my cool repository for STUFF(tm)"
<Hobbsee> drbreen: nah, you have to add it separately...
<Hobbsee> you can add cdroms that way though
<RogueJediX> Which is the first thing I commented out. I just prefer to leech everything off the online repos
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> same here
<drbreen> i prefer online stuff also
<drbreen> do i have to add all the koffice breezy repos or just one ?
<RogueJediX> drbreen: Just one of your choice
<drbreen> ok ill take uni of bonn
<RogueJediX> drbreen: Also, don't forget to do sudo apt-get update afterwards
<drbreen> yeah i know
<drbreen> thx
<buddens> i upgraded to dapper yesterday and i cant get my ati radeon to work (fglrxinfo always shows mesa) and my sound doesnt work anymore (sb live, playback seems fine, i just dont get any output)
<drbreen> a question: why didnt they put koffice 1.5 in their repositories ?
<Hobbsee> drbreen: was after feature freeze, adn UVF
<drbreen> wasted! dapper is beta.
<Hobbsee> drbreen: only for another 4 or so days...
<drbreen> oh nice
<RogueJediX> Hobbsee: That soon?
<Hobbsee> drbreen: the idea of not sticking unstable stuff in what's about to be stable is usually recommended :P
<Hobbsee> RogueJediX: june 1 was the last i heard
<RogueJediX> Cool!
<drbreen> Hobbsee: so ko 1.5 is "unstable" ? what does that mean ? unstable like m$ software or unstable like debian unstable ?
<Hobbsee> drbreen: the latter
<RogueJediX> drbreen: Unstable as in not been thoroughly tested with Breezy
<Hobbsee> drbreen: well, it was released after the feature freezes, etc
<Hobbsee> actually, come to think of it...i wonder what happened to the UVF exception for it...
<RogueJediX> Hobbsee: It did get into Dapper, though, right?
<Hobbsee> RogueJediX: 1.5 did, not 1.5.1 though, i think
<RogueJediX> Dang
<Hobbsee> no, was too late
<Hobbsee> 1.5.0 is in there
<drbreen> my system load average is at 2 mostly, but in peak times it goes up near to 5 ? is that bad ?
<RogueJediX> Oh, well. Can't complain with full ODF support and everything
<Hobbsee> RogueJediX: edgy, it will be
<RogueJediX> Hobbsee: Isn't KDE4 coming out around that time?
<Hobbsee> RogueJediX: no, it'll be released sometime after edgy
<RogueJediX> Cwap :/
<goldenear> edgy will be an updated dapper... more stable I guess.
<_user> what the easist way to clone a linux hard drive?
<goldenear> _user: dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<goldenear> (of course if the two drives are the same model/capacity)
<_user> if i add a new hard drive into a kubuntu pc will it reconise it as /dev/hdb or do I need to format it or something?
<drbreen> no i think not
<Pupeno_> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<drbreen> you do just have to add it with "disk manager"
<drbreen> or something like this at "system settings"
<_user> cool ill give it a go
<RogueJediX> !h264
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RogueJediX
<RogueJediX> Damn
<buddens> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/928 <- this one describes my problem. any ideas how to fix it?
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> Does anyone know if there are any problems with DVI resulution 1440x900 with NVIDIA drivers?
<slow-motion> hallo
<noteventime> 'ello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi noteventime
<uros> can you make an application running in sudo take up on your theme (style&win decorations)?
<uniq_> you'll have to install/choose the theme for the root user. 'sudo kcontrol' choose theme there.
<chavo> uros, I'd suggest using a different color scheme at least. just to remind you that you're root and not to mess up
<uros> chaco: not a bad idea... will stick with it 4 a while
<Hobbsee> RogueJediX: kde 3.5.3 and 3.5.4 are coming out, they'll be in edgy..
<larry> #opensuse
<dergringo> hm
<xanax`> hello
<GazzaK> hello xanax`
<Desh> Hi, after choosing fglrx as my video driver all my fonts got bigger. how can I change my DPI?
<cfraz89> make a file called .Xresources in your home
<cfraz89> and paste this into it:
<cfraz89> Xft.dpi:96
<Desh> Ok, llemme try.
<Bilford> are Linux programs uncompiled C?
<cfraz89> sometimes, it depends
<cfraz89> there are many compiled packages
<Gentix> I have problems with skype. When I have a conversation I can hear myself on the speakers. How do I fix this? (ive got a sb pci512)
<cfraz89> and many, especially KDE progs, are c++
<Bilford> uncompiled?
<dergringo> Gentix: use www.openwengo.org :D
<cfraz89> Bilford: usually uncompiled
<Bilford> weird
<cfraz89> but many have compiled packages too
<Gentix> thats not a solution. This is a problem within the sound mixer setup
* xanax` agrees with dergringo about openwengo ;)
<Bilford> so they compile whenever you start them?
<cfraz89> its too hard to support compiled packages for many distros
<cfraz89> for some reason, autopackage hasnt caught on
<Desh> Ok, restart time.
<Desh> Thanks cfraz89.
<cfraz89> np
<Desh> :)
<Gentix> I have problems with skype. When I have a conversation I can hear myself on the speakers. How do I fix this? (ive got a sb pci512)
<cfraz89> Try turning off the microphone in the mixer
<_user> turn off the speakers :)
<cfraz89> actually
<cfraz89> leave it on
<cfraz89> but turn volume right down
<cfraz89> thats how i use skype
<Gentix> cfraz89: I tried that then the other person can't hear me
<cfraz89> wierd
<Murfy> skype on linux = crap, use OpenWengo instead :)
<cfraz89> did you try volume up + mic off?
<Gentix> yes yes really nice theis openwengo..... DOES IT WORK WITH SKYPE USERS???
<Gentix> I'll give it some more shots at it
<Murfy> no but they should use it too :)
<Gentix> then openwengo is nowhere
<dergringo> Gentix: This is not possible: http://www.secdev.org/conf/skype_BHEU06.handout.pdf
<Gentix> people wont use it cause they want to talk to skype users
<cfraz89> Gentix: mute the capture channel
<Gentix> look at kopete and howmany people use msn instead of icq or other networks
<cfraz89> http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=4489
<dusan> I have problem with play dvds, the linux show me a blank dvd, but in dvd rom is dvd with video? Why?
<dergringo> Gentix: tell all your friends to use openwengo :) There are binarys for win32/osx/*nix
<psyke83> dusan: did you follow the guide here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Murfy> isn't there any client which works with the skype protocol?
<dergringo> Murfy: not unless you have skype installed, too
<dergringo> Murfy: did you have a look at this: http://www.secdev.org/conf/skype_BHEU06.handout.pdf ?
<Murfy> i will now
<Gentix> Sound problem fixt
<Gentix> simple turn down the AC97 channel
<Desh> Ok, I have installed fglrx, X works, yay. Now, the Penguin Racer game still does not work. Do I need to configure fglrx somehow?
<Gentix> desh you prolly got some glx issues
<Gentix> Desh: are you sure you have all the ati libs installed?
<ninHer> hi all
<_user> howdee
<Desh> Well, I folwed the instructions from the Ubuntu Wiki.
<Desh> The game loads, but it runs really slow.
<Steven_M> is mplayer avaliable for dapper flight 6?
<dusan> psyke83: Yes I install libdvdcss2 but linux show me blank dvd
<uros> am having difficulties with konqeuror crashing on a sight with embedded realplayer stream. anyone willing to help?
<Desh> Use forefox. :)
<Desh> *firefox
<Hobbsee> !+mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<uros> desh: it does help :), but prefer konqeueror
<Desh> Hehe, are you using mplayer? Have not tried it o konqueror but it works great on firefox.
<jpatrick> KMPlayer ftw
<Steven_M> ftw?
<Desh> I can't get this stupid game to work.
<uros> dash: not mplayer... trying so far either kaffeine (which crashes) or realplayer, which doens't embed
<uros> desh: which plugn does mplayer need?
<Desh> OH SNAP!!! STEAM SEEMS TO BE WORKING!!
<Desh> With Wine.
<Desh> Ok, i have Cdega, how do I put steam in there to work?
<MasterEvilAce> Desh: ya that's what i hear
<MasterEvilAce> I think only HL1 engine games run though
<Desh> Fatal Error. :(
<MasterEvilAce> i don't think HL2 works
<Desh> I read Cdega works with HL2.
<MasterEvilAce> Cdega is fee based right
<Desh> Yeah.
<MasterEvilAce> :(
<BazziR> the wine devs are implementing more and more for hl2 to work though
<BazziR> especially steam
<MasterEvilAce> that's good
<MasterEvilAce> i want gaming supported really well in linux
<MasterEvilAce> so i can switch
<EvilIdler> Google fixed over 200 bugs in Wine, too. That's going to help a good bit.
<MasterEvilAce> how does DirectX stuff work? do you have to use opengl, or does wine/cdega have stuff implemented to allow some sort of Directx clone?
<Desh> Steam loads up but theN i get a message: FATAL ERROR. Could not load module 'bin/vgui2.dll'
<EvilIdler> Direct3D is just a layer between games and OpenGL in Wine.
<MasterEvilAce> hmm
<MasterEvilAce> so it basically takes the equivilant of direct3d and uses opengl?
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: All 3D calls are done with OpenGL, yes. Shaders might be more evolved in Cedega, though.
<MasterEvilAce> why'd the cedega people become greedy
<MasterEvilAce> *cries*
<Desh> :(
<EvilIdler> MasterEvilAce: It's not greed. Apart from two sections, all if available as source.
<MasterEvilAce> the main sections?
<Desh> :)
<EvilIdler> They had to license a few types of copy protection, plus some shader-related stuff.
<MasterEvilAce> *cries harder*
<klerfayt> anyone else having problems with "gam_server" ? end from FAM server connection invalid length 24902
<MasterEvilAce> WHY CEDEGA WHYYYYY
* MasterEvilAce floods the place with tears
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: :D
<MasterEvilAce> I have a linux related question
<MasterEvilAce> My question is: Why, Cedega, why?
<XVampireX> What?
<XVampireX> What's wrong with cedega?
<MasterEvilAce> What's right with it?
<XVampireX> Alot
<GazzaK> hey MasterEvilAce
<MasterEvilAce> hello
* MasterEvilAce puts on flame suit
<XVampireX> lol
<stjepan> anyone here uses kxdocker?
<hugelmopf> klerfayt: there exists a bug about this gam_server problem.
<Desh> Ragnarok (kRO) won't load with Wine.
<klerfayt> hugelmopf: how I fix it?
<MasterEvilAce> Desh: CEDEGA???
<hugelmopf> klerfayt: where do you get that error message? https://launchpad.net/bugs/36581
<Desh> Nah, I don;t know how to use it.
<MasterEvilAce> WHY ?? WHY CEDEGA???
<MasterEvilAce> :(
<minimouse> hello, please i need some help with software raid on kubuntu. kubuntu installer doens't recognize the hard drive at all (partitioner doesn't show any disks or partitions). laptop is toshiba portege S100 with 80GB RAID0 hard drive. Matter is very urgent.
<klerfayt> hugelmopf: it's in ~/.xsession-errors
<klerfayt> hugelmopf: is it because I use reiserfs as filesystem?
<hugelmopf> klerfayt: then we are talking about the same bug. no solution yet though. have you recently upgraded to dapper?
<stjepan> will anyone here do me a favour? I need a checkinstalled kxdocker package for dapper. (kxdocker-1.1.4a)
<Hobbsee> stjepan: compile it yourself?
<Hobbsee> checkinstalled debs are dangerous.
<stjepan> Hobbsee, I can't get it working
<Hobbsee> checkinstalled debs are not to be redistrobuted
<Hobbsee> !info kxdocker dapper
<ubotu> kxdocker: (innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 253 kB, Installed size: 832 kB
<stjepan> ohh
<Hobbsee> besides, it's in repos...
<MasterEvilAce> what in the world is a checkinstalled deb
<stjepan> I need latest kxdocker deb
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: checkinstall is evil.
<MasterEvilAce> so it's been said
<MasterEvilAce> !info checkinstall
<Hobbsee> stjepan: that isnt the latest?
<ubotu> checkinstall: (installation tracker), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.5.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<stjepan> Hobbsee, the one in the dapper repos is too old
<silvia> hi, i'm trying to get my lexmark printer to work, i installed the drivers as recommended by www.ubuntuusers.de. but now when i start "printer" in the system konfiguration a window pops up saying "initializing printersystem.." an there it hangs
<stjepan> Hobbsee, latest one is 1.1.4a
<Hobbsee> stjepan: you'll have to compile it then...why didnt it want to compile?
<stjepan> Hobbsee, it compiled
<silvia> is this a known bug and is there a workaround?
<stjepan> Hobbsee, but I compiled it badly :(
<Hobbsee> silvia: grr...that again?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: found someone to reproduce your bug.
<Hobbsee> stjepan: define "badly"
<silvia> Hobbsee: does that mean it is a known bug and there is no workaround?
<stjepan> Hobbsee, when running kxdocker it wanted to get libraries from /opt/kde/blah/blah/lib/  Strange, huh?
<stjepan> Hobbsee, but I did ./configure --prefix=/usr
<klerfayt> hugelmopf: are you expert?
<klerfayt> hugelmopf: I did flight 7 install
<klerfayt> hugelmopf: and it's updated
<stjepan> Hobbsee, I'll try to install it again
<stjepan> btw, what is the name of the next ubuntu unstable? (after dapper)
<MasterEvilAce> Snaggypants
<hugelmopf> klerfayt: i don't know how to solve that bug, but for me it disappeared after a few days.
<MasterEvilAce> how are the names determined anyways
<UbuntuProbz`> NAZIS
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: there is a long explanation as to *why* checkinstall's evil, but you'r eprobably happy just knowing that it is, and that it's okay for your system, as long as you dont majorly upgrade your system
<Desh> fglrx is working as my video driver, X works, but games like planet penguin racer still run VERY slowly.
<MasterEvilAce> Hobbsee: why the positive name, then? checkinstall surely seems like something you'd want to do after every install...
<Desh> Anyone know how to fix this?
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: heh.  i dont know
<silvia> [16:07]  <Hobbsee> silvia: grr...that again?  <--- does that mean it is a known bug and there is no workaround?
<Hobbsee> silvia: yeah, reading back - i ignored all this red to deal with the *other* red.
* Hobbsee growls at silly people who are *askign* for bans!
<GazzaK> what was that from ubuntuprobz???
<Hobbsee> stjepan: tried installing those specific libraries?
<silvia> ok i see
<silvia> cu
<Hobbsee> stjepan: edgy.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@87.254.79.21]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: a troll, from #ubuntu
<MasterEvilAce> omg you're an op
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> okay...anythign i missed?
<MasterEvilAce> you can't hide
<MasterEvilAce> we already know who you are
<GazzaK> Hobbsee: really, thats sad
<Hobbsee> oh darn, silvia left..
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yeah, rather
<GazzaK> I can't belive they would troll, not organised anyhows, just some lonely guy with nothing better to do...
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: nah, you'll love the *real* trolls...ack...
* Hobbsee *hates* them coming in!
<MasterEvilAce> mommy says trolls aren't real
<GazzaK> lol @ MasterEvilAce
<Adam_eM> hi there
<MasterEvilAce> hello
<Adam_eM> i've just burnt dapper rc live, and i'm impressed :)
<MasterEvilAce> :)
<Adam_eM> i'm just starting with (k)ubuntu
<MasterEvilAce> first time with linux?
<Adam_eM> MasterEvilAce: no, first time with this particular distribution
<MasterEvilAce> Adam_eM: Ah. cool. Stay away from checkinstalls, i hear. they're dangerous. I don't know why, nobody tells me these things. :)
<GazzaK> Adam_eM: nice isn't it :)
<GazzaK> checkinstalls - ?  tell me more MasterEvilAce?
<MasterEvilAce> That's all i know, honest.
<MasterEvilAce> first time i heard it was 10 minutes ago
<MasterEvilAce> Hobbsee mentioned it!
<MasterEvilAce> nag him to tell us :)
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: it's evil.
* Hobbsee kicks MasterEvilAce 
<Adam_eM> MasterEvilAce: I'm just testing it at the moment. It works fine... nearly fine
<Hobbsee> yes, oh green martian.
<MasterEvilAce> Adam_eM: Yeah, my first time with dapper, too. I installed it half a week ago. It's very good. My favorite so far.. a few nagging things here and there, but i'm slowing fixing them
<Adam_eM> GazzaK:  what do you mean ? the distro ?
<Adam_eM> i can't launch the add/remove thing, and some more apps
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce, GazzaK:  I dont have the full and long explanation of it, as my head's hurting a fair bit, but each package has its' dependancies - checkinstall is not good at figuring out what the dependancies are - so while it works on yoru system, it's not redistributable, as no two people are likely to have the same package installed on their system.  It's a very bad and nasty hack
<MasterEvilAce> Hobbsee: lol, alright. sorry about your head. I wouldn't have told everyone to nag you if i had known :)
<Adam_eM> i've chosen the distro, because i am really dissapointed with suse 10.1. I've heard that ubuntu has much more packages in the repos, and i can upgrade them smoothly
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: hehe, i'ts okay
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: by the way, i'm female....
* Hobbsee always thinks it feels weird to be referred to as a guy
<MasterEvilAce> Hobbsee: sorry to hear about that ... we can't be friends anymore, then
<Adam_eM> or even whole OS
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Adam_eM: yeah, particularly if you enable multiverse
<Adam_eM> is there a possibility to edit xorg,conf when i am using livecd ?
<Adam_eM> multiverse ? i don't get it clearly
<MasterEvilAce> Adam_eM: disappointed? Suse? I like suse (although i like kubuntu more, now).. i felt suse was one of the better distros out there. and Adept shows like 18,700 something packages available
<MasterEvilAce> Adam_eM: extra repositories that you can enable in sources.list .. allows you to have access to more stuff
<Hestia> but suse is begining to lean towards gnome
<Adam_eM> MasterEvilAce: yeah i like(d) suse too, but the recent release isn't good imo
<h3sp4wn> Adam_eM: You can edit it from the livecd (it uses unionfs)
<GazzaK> Adam_eM: I have the live cd running on the work laptop - it's been running for a week with no reboots fine, any apps you install will be lost upon a crash or reboot
<Adam_eM> h3sp4wn: i wanted to enable composite and check how it works, but i don't know how since i can't save any file (that's obvious)
<Hestia> GazzaK, that can't be doing your cd drive any favours
<GazzaK> I think compiz will need a restart
<GazzaK> Hestia: it's a work laptop, I don't care :p
<GazzaK> Hestia: it's a great ram tester though
<Hobbsee> Adam_eM: did i write that?  i meant universe.  well, both really
<h3sp4wn> Adam_eM: You can save files (because the live cd uses unionfs)
<Hobbsee> !tell Adam_eM about repos
<Hestia> lol gazzak well that's one way of looking at it
<h3sp4wn> Adam_eM: But getting composite working on the live cd would be non trivial
<h3sp4wn> Adam_eM: You mean XGL / compiz? try an xgl live cd if you just want to see what its like
<Adam_eM> h3sp4wn: no i meant the standard kde extensions
<GazzaK> theres a xgl live cd?
<Adam_eM> just as transparency, alpha blending etc
<h3sp4wn> Gazzak: There is not a ubuntu one
<Desh> I downlaoded the UT2004 Demo .run file. How do I install this?
<shanky> hi, anyone can help me with a sata hd?
<MasterEvilAce> Whta is compiz? alternative to XGL?
<MasterEvilAce> !info compiz
<shanky> I can see this in dmesg:
<shanky> [4294673.534000]  sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.1
<shanky> [4294673.534000]  sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 9
<shanky> [4294673.534000]  ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD400 irq 169
<shanky> [4294673.534000]  ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xD802 bmdma 0xD408 irq 169
<shanky> [4294678.560000]  scsi0 : sata_via
<shanky> [4294678.761000]  scsi1 : sata_via
<GazzaK> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<shanky> but there is no way to mount anythin
<GazzaK> shanky: maybe pastebin would be handy?
<shanky> sorry, I though it was only two lines
<GazzaK> np
<Adam_eM> can i install my native localization using a livecd ?
<Desh> Hmm, whenever I click menus now, with fglrx, there is a horizontal like under my mouse cursor...anyone know how I can make it go away?
<Adam_eM> MasterEvilAce: talking about suse... i've got the kubuntu livecd (just livecd) and i'm sure that it will be faster when i would install it (i mean faster than suse)
<MasterEvilAce> Shame for Suse, really
<Adam_eM> yast is really slowing suse down
<Adam_eM> could anyone tell me if the eagle-usb driver package is included on the cd ?
<Hestia> you don't like Yast adam,?  I don't think that yast is a negative feature of suse
<MasterEvilAce> i'll ask these again for anyone incase someone knows an answer:  when i go to logout, my screen goes black and white, but it does it very slowly (huge resolution/old computer).. anyway to speed this up or disable it?        and My windows shares are Writable from other computers, but not my linux computer. Windows can read/right to linux, but linux can only read from windows (despite being anonymous and writable)
<Adam_eM> Hestia: i didn't say that... i like it, i just find it's very slow
<Hestia> slow? like in connecting to obtain updates?
<Hestia> just a matter of switching to another server (source) the default ftp.suse.com is veryyyyy slow
<Adam_eM> Hestia: right... or during software installation
<MasterEvilAce> I installed Suse from an FTP install.. talk about slow
<GazzaK> MasterEvilAce: are the windows shares ntfs?
<corey> MasterE do a GTK login w/ no graphics
<MasterEvilAce> GazzaK: yes..
<GazzaK> ubuntu cannot write to ntfs
<corey> thatll be about as fast as u can get
<Hestia> Adam_eM, I didn't notice any speed problems with installing stuff from yast
<MasterEvilAce> GazzaK: i was under the impression that linux just sends the data over, and that windows actually does the writing
<GazzaK> ahhhh, are these shares on a different machine?
<Adam_eM> i was using smart to do so, it's faster
<MasterEvilAce> GazzaK: ah, yes
<GazzaK> oh, oops
<Adam_eM> so could anyone take a look at the cd contents please ?
<Adam_eM> i'm looking for the eagle-usb package... i
<MasterEvilAce> Adam: sure, what am i looking for
<Adam_eM> i
<Adam_eM> sorry
<Adam_eM> i've got an usb modem (at home) which i'd like to be installed automatically...
<Adam_eM> so it would be nice to see the package included
<MasterEvilAce> Adam_eM: i did a search for "eagle" on the cd, and nothing
<MasterEvilAce> would it maybe be in an archive?
<Adam_eM> might be
<MasterEvilAce> there's a 500+ MB file.. if it's on the CD.. it's in there.. heh
<MasterEvilAce> doubt i'll be able to check inside that
<martinjh99> Afternoon all - Which one of the types of ISO file is the one with the standard text installer?
<GazzaK> it is called the alternative text installer
<GazzaK> not the desktop cd
<martinjh99> Thought so - Just making sure though ;)
<Adam_eM> MasterEvilAce: ok don't bother then, i can cope it... somehow :)
<GazzaK> going for the dapper one?
<martinjh99> Thanks - Yup going for the Dapper one...
<MasterEvilAce> mating call
<MasterEvilAce> KUUUUBUNTTUUUUU
<GazzaK> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/ the "PC (Intel x86) alternate install CDPC (Intel x86) alternate install CD" is what you want
<martinjh99> I have had Dapper installed since about Flight 6 but there seems to be a kernel or udev/hal bug thats stopping it from booting so am going to try the latest rc
<GazzaK> it worked well fo me
<martinjh99> Gazzak is that Kubuntu though?? ;)
<GazzaK> yes
<MasterEvilAce> KUUUUBUNTUUUU
<GazzaK> you okay MasterEvilAce :p
<martinjh99> :) Ta!  Downloading the Gnome one at the moment...
<MasterEvilAce> GazzaK: of course
<martinjh99> No worries only takes half an hour for a CD to download...
<MasterEvilAce> ew gnome
<MasterEvilAce> I hate gnomes. especially the ones that live in your yard
<GazzaK> I got the gnome one, the kde one, both live cd's and ext mode install cd's - Have to say the install fromt he live cd works fine
<EvilIdler> I've had the udev/root mounting bug myself. Did anyone here have it in Dapper and get it fixed with a recent update?
<martinjh99> Not keen on Gnome myself either - Don't like the way you can't customize it as much as KDE...
<GazzaK> nah, gnomes are cute, and make great target practice for the air gun
<GazzaK> but pixys are better
<martinjh99> Hehe
<MasterEvilAce> Is there a way to run a windows registry file in wine? wine blah.reg will that work correctly?
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: check the wine documentation for that
<Hobbsee> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux. Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Hobbsee> or #winehq i think
<martinjh99> EvilIdler> I thought I had but when I came to boot today it didn't work again...
<EvilIdler> martinjh99: Argh. It's the only thing stopping me from upgrading. Dapper works on the server, but not on this workstation :/
<goldenear> Hobbsee: Do you know what's the issue with Wine and AMD64 ?
<Hobbsee> goldenear: not a clue, i dont deal in AMD64
<GazzaK> right be right back...
<martinjh99> Am going to try the Latest RC and see what happens...
<EvilIdler> I think there's a pseudo-FAQ somewhere about why WineHQ hasn't done AMD64 yet
<EvilIdler> I can imagine it's a nightmare :)
<goldenear> ok
<Adam_eM> oh, another question here. Is there a possibility to install legacy nvidia gpu on ubuntu ? (i had problems with it on suse - 2.6.16 kernel)
<EvilIdler> Yes, there are legacy driver packages
<EvilIdler> Search for 'legacy' in your package manager
<Adam_eM> great
<martinjh99> Laters all
<XVampireX> If I'm in a middle of a game, and for some stupid reason it freezes (Doesn't do anything in game as well as it won't let me get out except ctrl-alt-backspace) how can I force exit it?
<corey> alt f4?
<EvilIdler> Or log in remotely?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: ctrl+escape
<corey> or pull the power cord
<XVampireX> alt-f4 doesn't work :P
<corey> does for me
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: or alt+f2, xkill, click on offending app
<Hobbsee> ctrl+escape is the shortcut for xkill, usually
<NickGarvey> whats the kde version of gksudo?
<jpatrick> kdesu
<NickGarvey> thank you
<jpatrick> welcome
<XVampireX> lol
<XVampireX> I did a little oopsie :P
<jpatrick> XVampireX: woah
<XVampireX> meh, brb
<stamen81> hi
<stamen81>  how to unmount a network place in Remote places ?
<uwo> n1 with a thinkpad+dapper who could help with suspend/hibernate. in forums most ppl have problems with it not waking up, mine doesn't sleep at all....laptop support says it should work
<coreymon77> hi guys
<VincentMX> hi
<stamen81> so nobody knows how to unmount the network place?
<stamen81> 
<VincentMX> anybody tried the release candidate?
<coreymon77> vincent i have
<NickGarvey> VincentMX: not for kubuntu
<VincentMX> is it a bit stable?
<PyroMithrandir> I'm on it
<coreymon77> its great
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, it's stable
<NickGarvey> I'm running kde on ubuntu though
<VincentMX> can ok
<NickGarvey> its running perfectly
<coreymon77> nick, why
<PyroMithrandir> I just got it through apt-get though
<coreymon77> use ku
<coreymon77> its better
<VincentMX> ok<
<NickGarvey> whats the difference?
<stamen81> tell me how to enable then the Open GL for NVIDIA
<coreymon77> ku is made especiallly for kde
<stamen81> I have installed the glx, but direct rendering doesn't work
<NickGarvey> so is aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<NickGarvey> I like a little variety in my desktop environments
<coreymon77> aptitude?
<NickGarvey> I'll be trying to get e17 working and such
<NickGarvey> apt-get with bonuses heh
<coreymon77> is that like some cheapass ripoff of apt
<NickGarvey> aptitude - high-level interface to the package manager
<NickGarvey> I guess?
<NickGarvey> it comes default
<coreymon77> its a cheapass gnome ripoff of apt
<VincentMX> its not gnome
<VincentMX> Synaptic is gnome
<VincentMX> aptiude is console
<coreymon77> synaptic is the kpakage equiv
<VincentMX> you can just run it from xterm, or Konsole
<coreymon77> i never use kpkg anyways
<coreymon77> apt is better\
<VincentMX> yes
<VincentMX> i always use apt-cache and apt-get
<coreymon77> oh
<NickGarvey> I don't really know how to use synaptic..
<coreymon77> so it is regualr apt
<NickGarvey> yes coreymon77
<coreymon77> alright
<NickGarvey> its not a gnome rip off of anything ;)
<h3sp4wn> aptitude is better at handling dependancies than apt-cache / apt-get
<coreymon77> who cares
<NickGarvey> coreymon77: heh bad mood today?
<MasterEvilAce> I feel so stupid now. I just spent 5 minutes trying to help someone just to realize I was in #fedora, and that what i said has no relevance
<NickGarvey> heh it happens
<coreymon77> all i need is just to get the programs i wnat
<coreymon77> nick ya im in a very bad mood
<coreymon77> my parents are forcing me to use windows
* VincentMX wonders why there isnt any freevo package in Ubuntu's apt
<coreymon77> or else they'll take away my computer
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: eww.  why?
<MasterEvilAce> LOL
<MasterEvilAce> LOL
<VincentMX> then you could set up a linux media center
<NickGarvey> coreymon77: well, better get the qemu running
<jpatrick> coreymon77: ownage
<NickGarvey> coreymon77: although there was one distro that was designed to look as close to windows as possible
<NickGarvey> don't remember the name
<MasterEvilAce> Lindows?
<jpatrick> Linspire
<coreymon77> i need to do school work and for some reason they think that it will work better if i use oppenoffice in windows than if i use it in kubuntu
<PyroMithrandir> well, you can mod KDE enough that you could get it to look pretty similar
<VincentMX> no linspire looks like kde
<VincentMX> yes
<NickGarvey> no no thats not it
<coreymon77> pyro
<NickGarvey> it wasn't a popular distro
<coreymon77> that defeats the whole purpose
<XVampireX> linspire is based on KDE
<VincentMX> or use XPde, or icewm
<coreymon77> i dont want it to look like windows
<coreymon77> whats xpde
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<coreymon77> or icewrm
<corey> is there a disk format thats fully readable/writable by both linux and windows?
<coreymon77> fat 32
<corey> besides that
<coreymon77> fat
<corey> besides that ;P
<coreymon77> well
<corey> i have filesize issues with fat
<coreymon77> dapper has a bit of ntfs write support
<coreymon77> and full read
<corey> yea but not too stable
<VincentMX> coreymon77, XPde and IceWM look like Windows
<NickGarvey> windows can read ext2/3
<NickGarvey> read write ext2/3
<NickGarvey> it can read reiser
<VincentMX> XPde looks a lot like WinXP
<NickGarvey> after you get the drivers
<corey> really?
<corey> is it stable though
<NickGarvey> is what stable?
<coreymon77> vincent: again, that defeats the entire purpose
<NickGarvey> the read write of ext2/3?
<corey> windows write to ext
<VincentMX> http://www.xpde.com/
<NickGarvey> I have never had a problem with it
<coreymon77> i dont want it to  look like windows
<corey> bleh
<NickGarvey> !fsdrivers
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> damn
<corey> im going to have to enable ntfs support on here i guess
<MasterEvilAce> LOL @ looking like windows side bits
<coreymon77> it scares me when linux looks like windows
<corey> so i can mvoe all the contents on the disk to this one so i can format it
<NickGarvey> !e2fs
<ubotu> somebody said e2fs was A driver for windows  that will allow you to read EXT2 filesystems.  check here http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<NickGarvey> !ext3
<ubotu> somebody said ext3 was a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<NickGarvey> yeah, so there we go
<coreymon77> ha! i love that
<coreymon77> uBOTu
<NickGarvey> !forget ext2win
<ubotu> i forgot ext2win, NickGarvey
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<NickGarvey> that was a factoid I made but it was requested only 4 times, all by me
<NickGarvey> extra bloat in the DB
<corey> blah
<corey> ill just boot to windows and copy data over
<coreymon77> no
<NickGarvey> xpde was it!
<coreymon77> pointlesxs
<corey> why?
<corey> i dont wanna set up ntfs support on here just so i can move the files off disk and format drive to fat
<corey> when i can go to windows and just move it
<coreymon77> you can take copy stuff from an ntfs drive to linuix
<NickGarvey> I almost want to set it up to see what it looks like
<Techno_2> I have installed, mkinitrd, but it is not a recognised command when I type it into a shell. What can I do to sovle this?
<corey> i could
<coreymon77> just not the other way around very well
<coreymon77> i do that all the time
<corey> whats file size limit on fat32
<corey> its around 2gb isnt it
<coreymon77> or what i do aswell
<coreymon77> corey, are you using 2 different drives
<corey> yes
<coreymon77> well
<corey> my laptops drive and the drive in question is the USB hard drive
<corey> its currently NTFS and i need to make it writable by linux
<corey> so i gotta copy all files off and then format to ext or fat32
<coreymon77> cut off a small partition from one of them, (1.1.5 gigs should be all you need) format it as fat32 and use it as a storage drive that you can transfer files to and from each op system
<nixternal> Techno_2: locate the directory of mkinitrd...the goto /usr/bin and type>  sudo ln -s /dir/where/mkinitrd/bin_file/is_located
<corey> yea well the thing is
<corey> theres like
<corey> 20~GB of files on the drive
<Techno_2> nixternal: Thanks
<nixternal> no problem
<coreymon77> you need all of those files?
<corey> yep
<corey> most
<coreymon77> well then
<coreymon77> mount your ntfs drive and just start copying crap
<corey> /dev/sda1             150G  100G   50G  67% /media/B&S Drive
<corey> BUT 90gb of that i dont need
<NickGarvey> give to me
<corey> so i guess i only got 10GB
<Jack_Sparrow> I wish I only had so gig of files... I am transfering 400 gig to another pc as we speak
<corey> 90gb of that is shows :P
<NickGarvey> ..show offs
<NickGarvey> I have 40 gigs
<NickGarvey> and 3 gigs in usb drives heh
<corey> i got this 200gb external for like...$80
<coreymon77> you know what linux distro really really REALLY scares me
<coreymon77> redomend linux
<coreymon77> redmond*
<NickGarvey> yeah I saw a 300gb external for 120 or something
<coreymon77> during a time that i was testing out different linuxes
<corey> i got 17GB free on /
<corey> so i casn copy it all over
<coreymon77> i tried redmond once
<coreymon77> or no, it was called xandros
<NickGarvey> there we go
<NickGarvey> redmond wasn't even on distrowatch
<coreymon77> the first time i booted this xandros distro
<coreymon77> i litrerally ran away from my computer screaming
<ctothej> why
<Jack_Sparrow> I fell asleep booting Kubuntu
<Techno_2> nixternal: It doesn't appear to be installed, and I can't find it in synaptic manager. How do I get it?
<NickGarvey> I fell asleep right after I hit yes for aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<coreymon77> it looked 100% *E-X-A-C-T-L-Y*  like windows
<NickGarvey> woke up in the morning, and hurray
<coreymon77> and i mean EXACTLY!
<ctothej> ohhh
<coreymon77> EVERYTHIN
<Techno_2> Coreymon77: Wake up :P
<coreymon77> the desektop had the start menu instead of the kmenu
<Jack_Sparrow> THe live cd dosent look like that?
<coreymon77> the file manager looked exactly like explorer
<coreymon77> the login screen was exactly the same as xps welcome screen
<NickGarvey> crazy
<ctothej> what graphics environment was it using?
<Hestia> that's the idea coreymon77 so as not to scare off the windoze users
<Jack_Sparrow> Can I get a live kubuntu to look that way
<ctothej> or window manager rather
<coreymon77> and i think they even went so far as to make konquerors icon look like ie's
<ctothej> it was kde?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> more like wde though
<ctothej> heh
<coreymon77> im noit kidding
<Jack_Sparrow> Whick Kubuntu "Install" version is like that?
<Techno_2> What si xandros like?
<Techno_2> is*
<NickGarvey> Jack_Sparrow: like what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Like xp
<Techno_2> Is it as crashy and buggy as xp :P
<coreymon77> i ran away from my computer yelling and screaming "take it away!!! make it stop!!! please someone make is stop!!!"
<coreymon77> and im being 100% dead serious
<Jack_Sparrow> Would still like to see it
<Techno_2> Corey: Are you sure you wern't dreaming?
<Techno_2> Me too
<coreymon77> no
<Hestia> Jack_Sparrow go to control center> appearence and themes and change everything to redmond
<coreymon77> my bro was with me
<coreymon77> he can tell you about it aswell
<Techno_2> Corey: Did you make sure you low level formated your hard disk?
<coreymon77> copied fro the xandros website
<coreymon77> The Xandros Desktop OS products are built with the Windows user in mind. The look and feel is immediately familiar, which means you can use Xandros the same way you use Windows.
<GazzaK> coreymon77: sure it wasn't dual booting with windows?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> what i just said is copied directly form the xandros site
<coreymon77> The Xandros Desktop OS products are built with the Windows user in mind. The look and feel is immediately familiar, which means you can use Xandros the same way you use Windows.
<Techno_2> Actually, this might be advantageous. It could encourage windows users to use linux
<Techno_2> (And lead them down the path of righteseouness)
<nico8481> can you modify the icon size in konqueror, but only for a specific directory?
<coreymon77> look at the screen
<coreymon77> s
<coreymon77> http://www.xandros.com/products/home/desktopdlx/dsk_dlx_screenshots.html
<coreymon77> http://www.xandros.com/products/home/desktopstd/dsk_std_screenshots.html
<Techno_2> *vomits*
<coreymon77> http://www.xandros.com/products/business/desktop/dsk_bus_screenshots.html
<coreymon77> oh ya
<coreymon77> and i think you have to pay for it aswell
<coreymon77> look at those screens and you will see why i was scared
<Techno_2> Nah, you can download it of bitorrent
<nico8481> example i'd like to use medium-sized icons everywhere but in my music folder, where i'd rather have huge ones
<Techno_2> It makes a mockery of linux, trying to sell it
<Techno_2> Xandro$
<PyroMithrandir> nico8481, I think if you change the icon size, it changes for all folders
<coreymon77> everyone look at those screenshots
<PyroMithrandir> I might be wrong, though
<coreymon77> http://www.xandros.com/products/home/desktopdlx/dsk_dlx_screenshots.html
<coreymon77> http://www.xandros.com/products/home/desktopstd/dsk_std_screenshots.html
<coreymon77> http://www.xandros.com/products/business/desktop/dsk_bus_screenshots.html
<PyroMithrandir> coreymon77, yeah, you pasted them already
<PyroMithrandir> you don't have to paste them again
<Techno_2> Defaintely not again :P
<nico8481> PyroMithrandir: that's what i think too... but since there seems to be a way to customize folders through the use of a hidden file, maybe you can put something in it to customize its size or i don't know...
<coreymon77> i thnk you get my point now
<coreymon77> right
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, well, google it, and see if that shows you anything like that
<PyroMithrandir> but as is, I don't know a way to do it
<Techno_2> Where do I get mkinitrd from? I can't fidn the package anywhere
<GazzaK> coreymon77: thats kinda cool
<coreymon77> why
<Techno_2> It is kinda
<Techno_2> I would like a windows like linux
<Techno_2> So long as I still have a terminal
<Techno_2> :D
<coreymon77> i think that defeats the purpose for me
<Techno_2> I don't like the way they are selling it
<coreymon77> one of the reaons i use linux is to get me away from doze
<coreymon77> next computer i get would probably be a mac laptop
<h3sp4wn> I think you should be able to sell it if you are providing support and complying with the terms of the GPL
<coreymon77> then i wouldnt use linux
<Techno_2> I think linux should always remain free and that support shouldn't cost you as much as windows does
<coreymon77> p4wm, they are only providing support for 30-60 days
<coreymon77> then you have to pay for it again
<stodge> About to upgrade to dapper, but adept is telling me it wants to remove HAL. Is this correct?
<GazzaK> coreymon77: My Mum will not use kubuntu as she says "it is too different" the might get her away from windows...
<GazzaK> s/the/that
<coreymon77> true gazzak
<coreymon77> very true...
<coreymon77> stodge: why not just use apt-get dist-upgrade
<GazzaK> she is useless at updating virus checkers etc, so I want to get her to move
<stodge> Isn't it the same as adept?
<coreymon77> apt is console based and never gave me problems like that
<stodge> apt-get dist-upgrade  tells me the same thing. It says HAL will be removed
<coreymon77> oh
<Adam_eM> hey i've just browsed through some osdir's kubuntu screenshots. and found that adept looks different on it (packages are divided into sections etc.) how can i do it here ?
<coreymon77> gazzak: show your mom xandros
<Techno_2> There should be a virus that transforms windows into linux :P
<coreymon77> i mean xandro$
<GazzaK> I might, but I want her to try kubuntu properly first, she last had a proper play on ubuntu
<NickGarvey> stodge: I'd back up stuff you want, hit ok, and pray ;)
<NickGarvey> HAL = hardware abstraction layer
<NickGarvey> not sure.. why it wants to delete it
<GazzaK> Techno_2: there is, it's called a live cd left in your dads laptop on purpose!
<Techno_2> There's still windows on there, which means people could easily stray from the path of righteousness
<coreymon77> gaz, she doesnt like ku becasue she says it looks to different right
<NickGarvey> I could have SWORE I updated oo last nigth
<NickGarvey> sworn*
<Adam_eM> anyone saw what i wrote ?
<tarmath> I saw that last line
<coreymon77> so show he xandro$ and dare her to say that it looks to different
<stodge> It wants to remove 49 packages
<NickGarvey> I have no idea what adept is Adam_eM ;)
<stodge> Including cupsys-driver-gimpprint-data dbus gstreamer0.8-jack hal hotplug hplip-base
<riri> ?? ?
<Adam_eM> NickGarvey:  it's a package manager in kubuntu
<riri> Hi
<NickGarvey> stodge: mm... I'd do a fresh install...
<PyroMithrandir> Adam_eM, what do you mean? can you show me the screenshot you're talking about?
<NickGarvey> Adam_eM: oh okie
<coreymon77> OH GOD1
<coreymon77> !!!
<ubotu> coreymon77: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<riri> here is a problem with scim in chinese
<PyroMithrandir> I know what adept is, i just don't know how you want it to look
<coreymon77> i just saw something on the xandro$ website that scared me even more
<riri> should be 3 pictogramms and not a "point"
<coreymon77> it has micro$oft word installed on it...
<coreymon77> ...BY DEFAULT!
<NickGarvey> naw
<ctothej> how so?
<riri> hi im :)
* coreymon77 screams and runs away
<NickGarvey> can't be right...
<coreymon77> http://www.xandros.com/images/screenshots/v3/microsoft_word.png
<riri> Hi nixternal
<PyroMithrandir> with wine
<Techno_2> coreymon77: *Pukes*
<ctothej> wine can run Word?!
<NickGarvey> really?
<Techno_2> Just about
<NickGarvey> whoa I need to try that
<NickGarvey> if I can freaking get wine working
<coreymon77> nick: dont do that
<coreymon77> use ooo
<NickGarvey> I know
<VincentMX> yes
<NickGarvey> I want to see if it works though
<riri> im : nixt : thanks to you  and kubuntu my son got rid of xp and install kubuntu ! lol
<VincentMX> OpenOffice rulez
<coreymon77> i use ooo in doze anyways
<VincentMX> or Koffice
<NickGarvey> I like oo over koffice
<PyroMithrandir> I'd try, but I don't have word installed on my windows partition :)
<Adam_eM> PyroMithrandir: there's a file called oo-presenting-kubuntu in examples directory and there's one slide connecting to adept - that's what i mean
<ctothej> Active directory! uhh
<riri> wine can emulate word
<riri> but why ?
<coreymon77> guys, i dont think that was wine
<Techno_2> What is ooo?
<dipnlik> OpenOffice.org
<riri> openoffice org
<coreymon77> open office
<Techno_2> Ah
<Techno_2> Few
* ctothej is releived
<coreymon77> techno, did you see that screenshot
<NickGarvey> its crossover office
<coreymon77> oh ya, crossover
<coreymon77> i know that
<Adam_eM> PyroMithrandir: can you see it ?
<riri> ican even emulate a crack keygen with wine ! lol
<coreymon77> well then it prob has that installed by default
<dipnlik> anyone here knows good monospaced fonts?
<PyroMithrandir> Adam_eM, let me find it, hang on
<riri> a funy cracker made one for linux with windows ! lol
<Techno_2> Corey: Yes
<coreymon77> techno: is your nick registered with nickserv
<Techno_2> Corey: Don't rub it in
<Techno_2> Corey: Yes, as Techno, but I forgot my password
<riri> lol
<coreymon77> well then reregister this one
<riri> don't set any pw
<coreymon77> pms
<Adam_eM> PyroMithrandir:  eight slide as far as i remember
<dipnlik> i really wanted Bitstream Vera Sans Mono 9 looked as nice her as it is on Windows :S
<Techno_2> Let me try guess my password
<n3storm> can I install kubuntu with the former installer?
<riri> is there any one using SCIM ?
<ubuntu> I am trying out kubuntu... I was told you could make it look alot like xp .  I changed what I could find to redmond but can I change the K menu logo to Start ?
<NickGarvey> Techno: john the ripper?
<Techno> What?
<Techno> john the ripper?
<onewing> hello, im wondering how to change the click behavior to single click focus, next click open
<riri> ask imbrandon ! lol
<PyroMithrandir> Adam_eM, I don't see it. is it in the shots of dapper or breezy?
<stodge> Anyone running dapper kubuntu?
<n3storm> ubuntu: have a look at http://kde-look.org
<NickGarvey> Techno: password recovery tool for unix
<NickGarvey> not sure how well it works
<dipnlik> stodge: i am
<riri> he showed me his yesterday and now i have a better look then xp itself
<Techno> Ah
<GazzaK> imbrandon: ping!!! :p
<Techno> Nick: I meant password for this server
<riri> im are you around ?
<stodge> dipnlik: can you tell me if you have a package called HAL installed? (or hal lower case)
<Adam_eM> PyroMithrandir: it's in the examles directory of dapper (on your desktop)
<PyroMithrandir> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=652&slide=23 <-- that?
<coreymon77> techno
<Adam_eM> PyroMithrandir: and also at osdir.com, but i can't open the gallery so as to be able to show you
<coreymon77> did you figure out your password
<Techno> Not yet
<coreymon77> just reregister techno_2
<dipnlik> stodge: lemme check on adept
<Techno> Fine!
<stodge> thanks
<PyroMithrandir> Adam_eM, it's the program adetp_installer
<PyroMithrandir> adept_installer
<coreymon77> if only so thatr nobody else can take it now
<PyroMithrandir> if you go to the k menu > add/remove programs
<Techno2> How do I register?
<Techno2> gain? :P
<dipnlik> stodge: installed
<Techno2> again*
<stodge> Hmmm
<coreymon77> wait a sec, let me check
<stodge> dipnlik: Did you upgrade from breezy? Or a fresh install?
<dipnlik> stodge: fresh install of flight 6
<n3storm> The Alternate install Cd uses the older installer? I don't want the live installation
<Adam_eM> PyroMithrandir:  yeah that's just what i meant
<n3storm> In fact I am at stage 5 of 6 for and hour or so
<n3storm> in the live cd
<stodge> Ah ok
<stodge> Maybe I'll download the CD
<n3storm> I want the old system
<coreymon77> techno: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<PyroMithrandir> Adam_eM, :) glad I could help
<dipnlik> i want better monospaced fonts!
<Techno2> Yay!
<Techno2> Did you get my IM corey?
<Adam_eM> PyroMithrandir: but it can ony manage already installed packages, or can I browse the repos just like adept does ?
<coreymon77> nope
<onewing> hello, im wondering how to change the click behavior to single click focus, next click open
<Adam_eM> it could be a great way to install new software if it would work like that
<dipnlik> onewing: lemme check
<onewing> thanks
<PyroMithrandir> Adam_eM, looks to me like you can install things with it
<Schlag> hellp
<Schlag> hello*
<PyroMithrandir> from the repos
<PyroMithrandir> it doesn't seem to have as many packages, though
<nixternal> riri: glad to hear you son decided to make the switch also
<Schlag> do someone knows if i can make a maximized window in kde unresizable and unmovable?
<Schlag> like in windows
<Adam_eM> PyroMithrandir: strange, doesn't it use the same sources as adept then ?
<PyroMithrandir> Adam_eM, I don't know. I would think that it would use the same sources, but I'm guessing it is just simplified, and not showing everything
<ubuntu> I didnt mean to ignore anyone I was on that site looking at themes.. Thanks.. I will be back with questions about what to do with the file in a minute or two
<dipnlik> onewing: kcontrol, peripherals, mouse
<Adam_eM> ah i see
<onewing> thanks
<coreymon77> guys
<dipnlik> onewing: maybe you can use system settings instead of kcontrol (but systemsettings is stupid)
<Adam_eM> thanks a lot PyroMithrandir
<coreymon77> anyone know how to get mkinitrd
<PyroMithrandir> :)
<ubuntu> Now that I have the theme rpm what do I do with it..?
<Techno2> rpm :S
<dipnlik> Schlag: yes you can. i don't remeber how but you can
<dusty_> Hey guys Im running firefox v 1.0.8 - and when i load certain pages like documents in html format it doesn't display half the content? any ideas why and hoto fix this?
<Schlag> i got help already. thanks anyway :)
<Techno2> dusty_: Downlaoded the latest firefox?
<coreymon77> dont you need alien for rpms in debian
<dusty_> can I do that with apt-get?
<dusty_> as i upgraded and dist-upgraded so i thought i got the latest stuff
<NickGarvey> yes, to use rpms you need to use alien
<NickGarvey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dusty_> thanks
<Techno2> Darn I downloaded mine and had to mess around with it
<coreymon77> dusty: apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<NickGarvey> dusty_: in like 4 days dapper is out though
<NickGarvey> and it comes like that
<NickGarvey> coreymon77: the one in the repos for breezy is 1.0 I believe
<coreymon77> oh
<dusty_> NickGarvey, cool!! Will it be possible to dist-upgrade to dapper?
<PyroMithrandir> dusty_, yes
<ubuntu> I appreciate the help and I will be back soon.  Got some honey do's to take care of..
<coreymon77> dusty: you can dist-upgrade to dapper now
<NickGarvey> dusty_: of course
<riri> nixt :) sir I can't change my language fr with us which sticks on kde ?
<PyroMithrandir> dusty_, that's what I've done
<riri> lol
<NickGarvey> dusty_: they said the most recent RC for dapper is stable for home use, so I would upgrade
<dusty_> what you can upgrade to dapper now#/
<dusty_> ?
<NickGarvey> !upgrade
<dusty_> omg
<dusty_> wicked!
<dusty_> thankyou guys!#
<NickGarvey> !tell dusty_ about upgrade
<riri> upgrade !!!
<PyroMithrandir> I upgraded to dapper a long time ago :)
<stodge> I tried to upgrade to dapper but it told me it wanted to remove HAL.
<NickGarvey> stodge: I'd do a fresh install if things are breaking
<NickGarvey> I usually do fresh installs for large upgrades
<stodge> I'm downloading
<NickGarvey> like 10.0 > 10.1
<NickGarvey> for suse
<stodge> 600k/s :)
<NickGarvey> and breezy to dapper
<NickGarvey> :)
<NickGarvey> pretty fast
<coreymon77> dusty: using apt-get dist-upgrade you can update to the dapper rc release
<NickGarvey> dusty_: yeah, just need to edit your source.list like the link that ubotu sent you said
<coreymon77> get the dapper repositories
<coreymon77> thats what i did and it worked great
<dergringo> When I am running something in fullscreen for example wesnoth or warzone, how I can I switch to desktop?
<NickGarvey> dergringo: alt tab might go to another window
<coreymon77> derg, usually just press escape
<dergringo> NickGarvey: doesn't work
<NickGarvey> dergringo: I have my keys set to the windows theme, so winkey d shows desktop
<coreymon77> dergringo: try pressing escape
<dergringo> NickGarvey: Yes I have windows keys setting, too but this doesn't work
<Schlag> how do i install tar.gz packages in ubuntu?
<dergringo> hmm coreymon77 let me do a try
<Schlag> kubuntu*
<_nano_> XVampireX: there?
<aljoshanl> tar -zvxf <package>
<aljoshanl> make
<aljoshanl> make install
<aljoshanl> no
<dergringo> coreymon77: yes esc does the job but then I cannot switch back to game
<aljoshanl> ./configue
<aljoshanl> make
<aljoshanl> make install
<aljoshanl> use googel
<Schlag> thanks :)
<coreymon77> what do you mean
<Schlag> i tried google
<coreymon77> it closes the game?
<dergringo> coreymon77: when I press escape I a back on the Desktop, yes it closes the game
<coreymon77> oh
<dipnlik> dergringo: try switching desktops
<dergringo> dipnlik: hmm
<dipnlik> dergringo: or alt enter to exit fullscreen
<dipnlik> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<XVampireX> _nano_: Yes
<coreymon77> what do you want
<coreymon77> true type fonts
<dipnlik> coreymon77: good monospaced fonts
<coreymon77> if so just type apt-get install msttcorefonts into konsole
<coreymon77> do that and see if it gives you anything you want
<dipnlik> coreymon77: no need for ms fonts, i love antialiased dejavu sans condensed even more than tahoma cleartype
<coreymon77> alright
<coreymon77> thats just my suggestion
<dipnlik> coreymon77: msttcorefonts comes with any good monospaced font?
<coreymon77> they are the truetype fonts
<uwo> one more question -how do you call the screen that asks you for login with username and password?
<NickGarvey> kdm
<NickGarvey> uwo: "kdm"
<coreymon77> uwo: login screen?
<uwo> tnx
<coreymon77> dip, try installing them and see if they give you anything you want
<Techno2> g2g bye :)
<dipnlik> coreymon77: k
<coreymon77> i always like comic sans ms but thats just me
<dipnlik> coreymon77: comic sans is not monospaced
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> did you try installing them
<coreymon77> ?
<dipnlik> i know comic sans from windows :P
<coreymon77> did you try installing msttcorefonts
<dipnlik> know it enough to agree with http://www.bancomicsans.com/
<EvilIdler> Blambot.com has a lot of free fonts
<dipnlik> msttcorefonts only installs Courier New and Andale Mono, don't want them
<dipnlik> EvilIdler: how do i install them?
<coreymon77> no, it intalls lots of fonts
<coreymon77> oh
<dipnlik> coreymon77: the other are not monospaced
<coreymon77> dip: try apt-cache search-ing them
<EvilIdler> There should be a font howto somewhere
<NickGarvey> !font
<ubotu> hmm... font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<coreymon77> !fonts
<ubotu> from memory, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<NickGarvey> :)
<EvilIdler> That one :)
<coreymon77> see what apt-cache search-ing what you want will give you
<coreymon77> !hi
<ubotu> coreymon77: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<coreymon77> doesnt wor
<coreymon77> k
<dipnlik> reading and trying things there, thanks
<coreymon77> i just love that uBOTu thing
<NickGarvey> me and ubotu are good friends..
<NickGarvey> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<NickGarvey> he doesn't love you
<Schlag> scooby snack
<coreymon77> ?
<Schlag> !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Schlag
<NickGarvey> !hi
<Schlag> !porno
<ubotu> NickGarvey: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> Schlag: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Schlag> haha
<NickGarvey> haha I bet you do wish you knew
<Schlag> the bot is pornaholic :D
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks coreymon77 :)
<coreymon77> ha
<coreymon77> whos ubugtu
<NickGarvey> @chuck
<uwo> managed the kdm theme - how do i change the splash screen?
<aljoshanl> dunno. hes always online
<NickGarvey> hmm..
<NickGarvey> hes a bot oo
<aljoshanl> i like him a lo ^_^
<aljoshanl> t
<aljoshanl> it *
<minimouse> hello, please i need some help with software raid on kubuntu. kubuntu installer doens't recognize the hard drive at all (partitioner doesn't show any disks or partitions). laptop is toshiba portege S100 with 80GB RAID0 hard drive. Matter is very urgent.
<NickGarvey> minimouse: does your bios show it?
<minimouse> yes
<NickGarvey> minimouse: whats fdisk -l show
<minimouse> i have installed winxp and had to install raid driver for the winxp installer to see the disk as well
<NickGarvey> !raid
<ubotu> hmm... raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<corey> how can i set a partition to be fully accessible for myself?
<minimouse> ok the link is useful only if you have already installed ubuntu on the machine and want to make use of the raid
<minimouse> but my problem is that i can't get the installer to even see the drive
<NickGarvey> minimouse: using the live cd?
<minimouse> plus, i found a very useful page on how to install dmraid using the Live cd but i got to another problem. when the live session begins, i only see a brown background and teh mouse cursor. nothing else. i can't even open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<NickGarvey> minimouse: are you doing a dapper or breezy install?
<minimouse> breezy i have the original cds
<NickGarvey> ah
<NickGarvey> no idea then, with dapper teh live cd is also an install cd
<NickGarvey> so you can set everything up
<corey> i made an ext3 partition yet now i dont have permissions to access it
<minimouse> if you could help me fix the live cd problem?
<minimouse> i'm also downloading the dapper dvd now :/
<minimouse> i also tried to boot the live cd with vga=771 but didn't make any difference
<NickGarvey> dvd?
<minimouse> yep
<minimouse> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<NickGarvey> the live cd for breezy I needed to pass boot options "expert noapic nolapic vga=771"
<NickGarvey> worked with defaults for dapper
<NickGarvey> oh sweet, whats the difference?
<frank_> corey: make a directory in the partition you created like   sudo mkdir /media/partitionname/username  then sudo chown username:username /media/partitionname/username
<minimouse> i have a geforce Go 6200 and apparently it doesn't like it !
<Schlag> give it to me
<luksan> how do i get 32-bit compatibility versions of libXcursor and libXft?
<corey> frank_, that didnt do anything
<frank_> corey the directory should be accessible to your userr
<ubuntu> hola
<corey> it didnt even make a directory
<frank_> corey where is the partition mounted?
<corey> it says it exists but i cant see it
<corey> its an external hdd: /media/NixBS
<corey> i want the whole drive to be freely accessible by me
<corey> well, the whole computer
<frank_> corey: what does ls -l /media/NixBS give?
<corey> permission denied
<frank_> corey ok...   how about ls -l /media
<corey> d-wx--x--x  3 root  root  4096 2006-05-27 12:19 NixBS
<frank_> corey did you remove read access?
<corey> nope
<corey> i just formattedit
<corey> theres nothing on it at all
<frank_> corey go in system settings -> File and Disk managemetn
<corey> er, im on unbuntu right now
<corey> i think i got it one sec
<frank_> corey: ok. what is the corresponding line in /etc/fstab ?
<corey> ugh, disk manager doesnt let me change permissions
<coreymon77> corey, open it as root
<coreymon77> sudo diskmanager or someting like that
<frank_> coreymon77: root doesn't have read access on it
<coreymon77> root can do anything though
<corey> im not on kubuntu right now
<frank_> corey: ok. what is the corresponding line in /etc/fstab ?
<corey> i dont see a place to change permissions in the g version
<corey> /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<corey> thats the whole hdd, theres 3 partitions of different filesystems on there
<notbb> hello everyone
<NickGarvey> holla
<NickGarvey> hello*
<NickGarvey> heh, funny how off centered fingers make you talk spanish
<frank_> corey: don't you have one line per partition?
<|brad|> i have one grip about kubuntu.... its not nearly as fast as slackware was. i dont what the deal is
<notbb> i just installed the latest dapper drake on a laptop and i have a problem with my wireless card
<corey> nope
<notbb> it's a netgear wg511t which should work out of the box with dapper ..
<corey> its a USB drive
<NickGarvey> |brad|: slack is minimalist at install I believe, that would make sense
<NickGarvey> gentoo was crazy fast, everything cept installing software ;)
<|brad|> NickGarvey: it installs more then kubuntu does
<notbb> lspci shows it is recognized but how do i insert my wpa-psk keyword ?
<frank_> corey: how did you create the partition and how did you mount it?
<corey> it was made in windows, and it was auto mounted
<corey> since its usb
<NickGarvey> doesn't run as much then?
<NickGarvey> not sure never used slack
<NickGarvey> I know it was very stable and good on old hardware
<frank_> corey: how did you format ext3 in windows?
<corey> partition magic
<NickGarvey> thats like 50 dollars right?
<corey> nah ;)
<_nano_> 70 dollars :|
<coreymon77> nick: ever heard of bittorrent
<_nano_> 69.99 :|
<NickGarvey> ouch
<NickGarvey> coreymon77: of course
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> theres you answer
<NickGarvey> coreymon77: do all downloads > 200 MBs that way if Ic an
<|brad|> yea i loved slack but it wasnt that great with new hardware. i got a new system and wanted to take advantage of the new hardware. and package management sucks
<NickGarvey> coreymon77: I asked a question?
<coreymon77> you dont have to pay for partition magic
<NickGarvey> I don't pirate
<coreymon77> if you know what i maen
<coreymon77> mean
<coreymon77> does that include getting serial number
<_nano_> rofl
<frank_> corey: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<NickGarvey> I don't use commercial software that I haven't paid for
<_nano_> but partition magic is damn overpriced
<NickGarvey> yes it is
<NickGarvey> which is why I don't use it
<coreymon77> corey, did you pay for it
<corey> nope
<NickGarvey> gparted gets the job done
<coreymon77> did what i would do right?
<corey> frank_,  what about it?
<corey> right
<_nano_> NickGarvey: there are some things that qparted can't do....like converting NTFS to FAT32 and vice versa
<frank_> corey: do you see the ext partion?
<coreymon77> corey, is your name registered with nickserv
<NickGarvey> oh thats cool
<corey> nope
<corey> :(
<coreymon77> do it
<coreymon77> i want to talk to you
<corey> i cant some bitch has it
<frank_> corey: what do you get as output?
<coreymon77> register something
<_nano_> prolly coreymon77 needs the serial number :P
<uscg_corey> there
<coreymon77> i want to talk to you in a pm
<uscg_corey> ok
<coreymon77> alrguht
<uscg_corey> /dev/sda5               2       13038   104719671   83  Linux
<Sweet_kate> hello!!
<uscg_corey> HELLO!
<Sweet_kate> how can i "load" my printer on kubuntu now  that i have started the pc with it turned off??
<Prak> is nixternal here?
<_nano_> Sweet_kate: you can use the "add printer" dialog?
<Sweet_kate> yes my printer is already in the list
<Sweet_kate> !!
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sweet_kate
<coreymon77> kate: one tip, dont start you computer with your printer turned off
<coreymon77> i always keep mine on
<_nano_> coreymon77: i thought the HAL backend should take care that :-?
<frank_> uscg_corey: /dev/sda5        /media/NixBS     ext    defaults  0       0       this should work but may not be the best solution for a removable drive
<coreymon77> dunno
<coreymon77> i just always keep mine on
<slow-motion> bbl
<uscg_corey> if i just formatted it in linux would it work?
<uscg_corey> since theres no data on it right now
<frank_> uscg_corey: it should work but maybe the automount is not working.     try sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/MixBS
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<uscg_corey> says its already mounted
<Prak> during kubuntu dapper flight installation, it still can't detect my DHCP network
<NickGarvey> Prak: ethernet?
<Prak> yes
<NickGarvey> what doesn't happen?
<Prak> it doesn't automatically detect my internet connection
<NickGarvey> Prak: run dhclient
<frank_> uscg_corey: try sudo umount /media/NixBS
<frank_> uscg_corey: ithentry sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/MixBS
<Prak> dhclient during installation or after installation?
<NickGarvey> dapper install with the live cd?
<Prak> i'm installing with the install cd
<coreymon77> prak, what network card
<Prak> dlink dfe-530txs
<uscg_corey> wont let me unmount it
<uscg_corey> says its busy
<coreymon77> anyone know if prak's driver is included in dapper
<Prak> during 5.10 installation, it detects my card
<coreymon77> ahh
<Prak> not the connection though
<coreymon77> type iwconfig into konsole
<NickGarvey> iwconfig?
<kkathman> I wonder if anyone has encountered issues with kubuntu's handling of multiple panels?  This seems to be something that is just kubuntu, and it is deficient
<coreymon77> ya
<NickGarvey> thats wireless I thought..
<Prak> abort installation and type iwconfig?
<coreymon77> oh
<NickGarvey> sure its not ifconfig?
<coreymon77> this isnt wireless
<Prak> i think it's ifconfig
<coreymon77> well then yes is it ifconfig
<coreymon77> nope never mind them
<coreymon77> then
<Prak> i'll abort the installation and type ifconfig
<coreymon77> ydont do tat
<coreymon77> you can juswt open up another tab
<Prak> i'll type ifconfig in 5.10
<coreymon77> do that
<Prak> i don't think it's the distros problem
<coreymon77> after installation do that
<coreymon77> just wait for installation to be done
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> Prak: still having issues?
<Prak> yes
<Prak> dapper flight failed on me too
<Prak> during installation
<nixternal> during installation?
<Prak> it doesn't detect my internet connection
<frank_> Prak: the installer couldn't find my network either. but now the prefered way to install is using the Live CD I think
<Prak> ok
<Prak> i don't have the live cd with me right now
<kkathman> live CD install???  odd
<Murfy> not odd
<uscg_corey> i think im going to go into windows and delete the ext3 and format it in linux
<Murfy> new
<Prak> brb
<uscg_corey> bbs
<Prak> gotta eat breakfast
<nixternal> type> lsmod | grep sundance
<dontm> hello all
<nixternal> see if that driver is loaded
<nixternal> Prak: when you type> lspci     ...does the network card show in there...and if so what does it say about the card?
<dontm> sometimes i see screenshots of linux and there is a sidebar that shows cpu usage and information of that nature.  does anyone know the name of that program?
<carsten> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs is down ...
<carsten> Riddell: I just wanted to close all my bugs ;-) All problems fixed in the rc! good work!
<_esben> Is it me, or does Konversation have an extremely annoying focus bug? (The text entry field has no focus when switch to Konv.)
<Snake> anyone here use darkbot? off hand?
<uscg_corey> dammit
<uscg_corey> i just formatted the partition
<uscg_corey> now only root can view it
<dontm> chown chgrp
<frank_> uscg_corey: make a directory in it and do sudo chown user:user /media/NixBS/directory
<dontm> yup
<dontm> uscg: man chown; man chgrp;
<Prak> back
<Prak> i still have about 20% of dapper flight to download
<coreymon77> why dapper flight
<Prak> so it will be a while to get the livecd working
<coreymon77> why not dapper rc
<Prak> dapper rc?
<nixternal> the new release candidate posted at http://www.kubuntu.com
<dontm> is the function of this channel linux support or linux development?  is there a webpage specific to this channel? the links in the topic look general to kubu
<coreymon77> the release candidate
<coreymon77> less bugs
<Prak> ok
<coreymon77> get that instead
<Prak> ok
<Prak> there's only one cd?
<nixternal> im gonna go to this computer store by the house prak...i can buy older network cards for about $1 from him...i hope he has the same card as you...i have researched that card to find out it is a canadian distro card, and you aren't the only one having problems with it
<nixternal> ya Prak...one cd
<Prak> ok
<frank_> dontm: it's a support channel
<uscg_corey> sudo chown -R admin:admin /dev/sda7
<uscg_corey>  is this not correct?
<Riddell> carsten: excellent.  launchpad is having problems but should be back up before long
<frank_> uscg_corey: no.
<uscg_corey> why not?
<dontm> frank thank you, the wiki on kubuntu is very helpful.  i am reading the faq now.  sorry.
<carsten> Riddell: good :) even 16:9 ratio is working
<carsten> Riddell: now my only complaint in dapper is: ctrl-tab is not switching desktop
<frank_> uscg_corey: /dev/sda7 is a device.   you have to do in in /media/mountpoint
<Riddell> carsten: hmm, so it isn't
<carsten> that is not kde's default AFAIK
<uscg_corey> ahh
<uscg_corey> got it frank_
<Riddell> no
<uscg_corey> well it says im still not owner of the disc
<dontm> sorry to repeat myself but does anyone know the name of the sidebar program that lets u monitor network and cpu usage/activity? amongst other things
<uscg_corey> but i think i have full access over the files on it
<uscg_corey> how can i change the actual owner of the partition?
<dontm> uscg: chown
<uscg_corey> i just did that
<dontm> ls -l <patition name>
<frank_> uscg_corey: in /etc/fstab usually. not sure for automounts
<dontm> does it read uscg_corey:uscg_corey?
<uscg_corey> changed ownership of `/media/usbdisk' to admin:admin
<dontm> after you change owner and group u may need to change individual file permissions via chmod
<uscg_corey> ls -l usbdisk just outputs total 0
<dontm> ok well cd to it
<uscg_corey> theres no files on the partitions
<dontm> then ls -l
<dontm> oh ok
<dontm> well then cd ..
<uscg_corey> thers no files on it
<dontm> then do a ls -l
<dontm> verfiy that the owner and group are set properly
<uscg_corey> it says its still root
<dontm> hrm...
<uscg_corey> but it let me delete the one file on it
<uscg_corey> which it wouldnt let me before
<dontm> did u run the chmod and chgrp as root?
<uscg_corey> i didnt do chgrp
<uscg_corey>  sudo chown -cR admin:admin /media/usbdisk
<uscg_corey> is all i did
<dontm> hrm that looks right
<uscg_corey> it only seemed to change the files on it
<dontm> and im assuming /media/usbdisk is there you mounted it correctly?
<uscg_corey> not the actual partition
<uscg_corey> yea it shows up
<dontm> odd...
<uscg_corey> i wish i could rename it, linux generically called it "99.9GB Volume"
<uscg_corey> but its there
<dontm> can you read/write/exec/modify files on the partition as your user account?
<uscg_corey> nope
<uscg_corey> it let me delete that folder, but cant do anything now
<dontm> wait. what folder?
<uscg_corey> lost+found
<dontm> im assuming that was put there by default
<uscg_corey> yea
<frank_> uscg_corey: lost+found is part of the filesystem
<dontm> do u remember the owner and group of that folder?
<uscg_corey> nope
<uscg_corey> let me see if i can restore it
<dontm> so what happens if u try to copy a file to that partition now?
<frank_> uscg_corey: I don't know what happens when you delete it
<uscg_corey> that folder was owned by me
<dontm> what exact error do u get back?
<rohan> is there any hope of getting amarok 1.4.0 pushed into dapper final ? uvf exception was not entertained ?
<uscg_corey> it lets me copy files
<frank_> uscg_corey: well it was since you changed the ownership
<frank_> rohan: probably not but you can get from the kubuntu.org repo I think
<rohan> frank_: yes, i can get from that repo
<rohan> but still, amarok 1.4.0 on the cd would've been "too cool"
<frank_> rohan: heh. too late though ;)
<rohan> frank_: still, 5 days to go
<uscg_corey> hrmm
<uscg_corey> when i copied a file over
<uscg_corey> it said i owned it now
<rohan> enough to get the package in, with sufficient testing (i think)
<dontm> ok uscg sounds fine then
<uscg_corey> i just need to rename the drive now
<dontm> try opening and modding hte file from the partitions
<dontm> corey, stupid question im sure, but are you in the coast guard?
<uscg_corey> lol yea
<dontm> is the linux system in question being used for uscg official work?
<uscg_corey> noirequus, its my personal laptop
<dontm> very cool
<uscg_corey> -irequus
<uscg_corey> idk where that came from haha
<dontm> ha ha
<dontm> what kind of laptop?
<uscg_corey> how the hell do i rename this
<dontm> hrm let me google a bit
<kkathman> hmm.. wonder why java wouldnt work in dapper kubuntu, if the sun-java5-bin and sun-java-jre are both installed?
<Riddell> carsten: launchpad back now
<frank_> kkathman: you mean in konqueror?
<uscg_corey> gateway pos
<kkathman> frank_:  konqueror or firefox either one actually
<rohan> hm.. then its 'final' that amarok 1.4 wont be in dapper ?
<frank_> kkathman: the plugin works for me in firefox but not konqueror
<frank_> kkathman: try http://java.sun.com/applets/jdk/1.4/demo/applets/ArcTest/example1.html in firefox
<kkathman> ok frank_ lemme take a look
<kkathman> frank_:  it gives that "download the plugin" thing
<kkathman> yet I can do a dpkg - l | grep java and the bin and jre are there
<frank_> kkathman: what version of ubuntu and firefox?
<kkathman> frank_:  lets see...well I just did the updates last evening on dapper that were available
<kkathman> firefox version is 1.5.0.3
<frank_> I have the same thing and it works fine. if you go to about:plugins in firefox do you see the java plugin?
<kkathman> let me check that frank_ one moment
<kkathman> aha.. no, its not there :)
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> guess the install doesnt put it there?
<rohan> also the artwork .. windeco, theme and all such .. seen in rc, is the final for dapper ? no changes ?
<frank_> kkathman: did you restart firefox since installing java?
<kkathman> hmm let me do that just in case
<kkathman> I did just now, but its not picking up the java
<_nano_> kkathman: sometimes the symlinks are broken
<kkathman> I wonder if the "plugin" is a separate download?
<_nano_> kkathman: try tracing the symlink to the actual java plugin location?
<frank_> kkathman: no it comes with sun-java5-bin
<klerfayt> is "gam_server" bug famous already?
<kkathman> aha
<kkathman> no its separate :)
<kkathman> now its in firefox
<frank_> kkathman: what did you install?
<kkathman> I did a sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<kkathman> and now its there
<kkathman> before I had only installed  sun-java5-bin  and sun-java5-jre
<kkathman> didnt get the "plugin"
<rohan> hmm.. easier just to make-jpkg on the bin
<_nano_> lolz
<rohan> atleast it doenst give you split stuff
<kkathman> works now :)
<kkathman> thanks guys for the help :)
<_nano_> kkathman: you figured everything on your own :P
<frank_> kkathman: does it work in konqueoror? I never could make it work
<dontm> kkath: make sure u make a symbolic link to the so file
<dontm> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/manual_install_linux.html
<kkathman> frank_:  let me double check on that one
<kkathman> frank_:  yes it works now
<kkathman> frank_:  you'll need to go to the Configure Konqueror and point the java location to /usr/bin/java
<kkathman> once you load the plugin
<kkathman> guess I will try azureus again now
<frank_> kkathman: it works.  I just had java there which points to the same place
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> that still doesnt work :)
<frank_> kkathman: sudo update-alternatives -configure java
<klerfayt> I'm using reiserfs an I want to enable extended user attributes for home; is it  "user_xattr"?
<kkathman> I get this mesage that azureus did not shutdown tidily....and that message remains on my screen and cant get it off without ctrl-alt-backspace
<frank_> kkathman: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> brb must restart X
<uscg_corey> howwww do you rename a disk
<uscg_corey> i dont want mine named "99.9 GB Volume"
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<kkathman> frank_:  sorry what was that command again to get azureus working?
<kkathman> the update alternatives one?
<KDEfanboy> !help
<KDEfanboy> !commands
<ubotu> rumour has it, commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<kkathman> hmmm thats odd, there is no such update-alternates in the repos :(
<kkathman> argh
<JavaGeek> hello
<JavaGeek> I just upgraded my laptop to dapper
<glick> excuse me does anyone know how i can play my ram files?
<glick> real player says the file is obsolete and is no longer supported
<glick> JavaGeek: yeah i was thinkin of doing that today too
<glick> does anyone know how i can play my .ram files?
<XVampireX> Yo, can one make screencasts with kubuntu, somehow?
<klerfayt> glick: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<_nano_> yeah i would also like to know the answer to XVampireX's question :)
<JavaGeek> glick: it removes kde :(
<JavaGeek> how do i know what files were installed for a package?
<skuttler> does kubuntu come with just pure KDE apps or does it install apps like firefox, gimp, etc by default
<apokryphos> no firefox or gimp
<billups> can anybody say that how can i install firefox?
<uscg_corey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<skuttler> excellent apokryphos - so just pure KDE
<apokryphos> billups: fire up adept and install firefox
<apokryphos> skuttler: pretty much
<XVampireX> So no one knows
<apokryphos> screencast?
<skuttler> i am thinking of moving from SuSE 10.1 to kubunutu - was very impressed with ubuntu handles package management
<JavaGeek> dapper comes with ff 1.5.0.3 :)
<apokryphos> skuttler: yup, it's a shame about the awful package management in 10.1. Still, smart is more-or-less perfect.
<JavaGeek> what's up with the package 'tags'? the new adept has that
<billups> apokryphos: ok
<apokryphos> new debtags, which adept is the first GUI front-end to have support for
<_nano_> apokryphos: screencast as in a video recording the screen
<skuttler> apokryphos: i was hoping 10.1 would fix all the problems with 10.0, but it just seems worse especially the package management which is just dreadful
<apokryphos> skuttler: I really really liked it apart from the package management muck-up, which is indead temporary but a big blow.
<skuttler> think i am going to try kubuntu 6.06
<apokryphos> kubuntu's nice, yup :)
<billups> apokryphos: i just let it install and it takes time i mean is it normal or am i doing something wrong
<apokryphos> skuttler: download the dapper RC
<glick> damnit i installed w32codecs but it refuses to play my damn .ram files
<glick> wtf
<apokryphos> billups: it'll take some time, sure; depends on your net connection.
<GazzaK> glick: that needs realplayer
<skuttler> apokryphos: does dapper RC handle WPA-PSK well?
<apokryphos> no idea
<glick> GazzaK: realplayer says the file is obsolete and doesnt support that file type anymore
<billups> ok
<JavaGeek> apokryphos: where can i find more info about those tags?
<JavaGeek> dapper detected my laptop's sd slot, btw :D
<apokryphos> ubotu: debtags is at http://wiki.debian.org/DebTags
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<KDEfanboy> hmm are there packages to enable more encryption algorithms for gnupg (or perhaps kpgp just doesn't support them) ?
<apokryphos> JavaGeek: that page's good :)
<JavaGeek> apokryphos: arigato
<glick> i seem to have everything installed but i cant play my .ram files?
<KDEfanboy> glick: which app is using w32codecs?
<glick> KDEfanboy: i dont know i was just instructed to install it and it would work automagically
<KDEfanboy> glick: you've only tried realplayer?
<glick> KDEfanboy: no i tried mplayer, kaffeine, realplayer, helix
<KDEfanboy> ah, when you try mplayer what is the console output? is it finding the codecs but not playing, or not finding the codec, etc
<glick> well i guess its broken :(
<KDEfanboy> :'(
<glick> what bums the people at realnetworks are
<JavaGeek> mmm... the java plugin isn't working for firefox on dapper
<crimsun> /which/ java plugin?
<Kadran> hi is there is a solution yet for the 'critical temp reached' when using kernel 2.6.15-23-386
<JavaGeek> crimsun: *the* java plugin. the one from sun
<JavaGeek> I have installed sun-java5-plugin, but I don't see it under firefox
<crimsun> JavaGeek: the one from multiverse is most certainly /not/ the /only/ Java plugin.
<crimsun> JavaGeek: did you read the topic in #ubuntu+1 ?
<JavaGeek> crimsun: sun-java5-plugin
<crimsun> JavaGeek: I know. Did you read the topic in #ubuntu+1?
<JavaGeek> crimsun: yes, and I did the update-java-alternatives
<JavaGeek> java is working
<JavaGeek> just not the plugin for ff
<alexito-> hello
<alexito-> wo canl help me
<hastesaver> JavaGeek, did you read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ef347c277a133b64af0600bd1bf24bc64e7038b8 ?
<JavaGeek> mmm... maybe the plugin needs to be somewhere else
<jesus_> Hola
<jesus_> a todos
<Macxdmg> does anyone know why my install would freeze while booting ... last thing was /etc/rc ... i think
<word> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AzureusHowTo - are these instructions any different fro dapper?
<alexito-> i have problem with kubuntu
<alexito-> i cant get ehternet works
<alexito-> ethernet
<crimsun> JavaGeek: you should set up an alternative for the plugin, too, then.
<crimsun> JavaGeek: either that or manually create the symlink.
<alexito-> when i click adminitration mode and wrote my rroot password
<word> Macxdmg: My isntall would always freeze while loading the enterprise volume thinger i just pressed ctrl+c to skip it and it worked fine.
<alexito-> dont happen nothing
<JavaGeek> crimsun: I tried both
<Macxdmg> word : thanks
<hastesaver> JavaGeek, did you install it according to the RestrictedFormats wiki page? (Or try it again...)
<ctw> Hi! I have a Sony Ericsson W600i cell phone and would like to synch my contacts & calendar with Kontact. Does anybody know how? (I can see my contacts in KMobileTools, but don't know how to export or edit them.)
<JavaGeek> i added the symlink to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<crimsun> JavaGeek: what does it point to?
<r0xz> does anyone know an app that can talk over LAN with an win pc?
<JavaGeek> aha!
<JavaGeek> I needed to add the plugin to my ~/.mozilla/ dir too
<JavaGeek> weird
<JavaGeek> it needs to be in both places
<dontm> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/manual_install_linux.html
<dontm> javageek: there u go
<dontm> heh
<hastesaver> dontm, no, don't do that
<dontm> i just did and it works fine
<dontm> why shouldnt i do that?
<JavaGeek> dontm: because ubuntu now comes with java support (dapper)
<JavaGeek> apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<hastesaver> dontm, in general, it is not a good idea to follow generic instructions that are not Ubuntu-specific, IMHO
<dontm> :java ok
<dontm> Java: ok
<uscg_corey> anyone else have a download speed issue with the Bittorrent Client that comes with ubuntu?
<dontm> crap i cant get stupid nick completion to work in konversation
<jpatrick> dontm: press tab
<dontm> jpatrick: thanks
<JavaGeek> w00t!
<dontm> jpatrick:  i was used to using colon
<uniq> uscg_corey: i have noticed that azureus is alot faster than ktorrent.
<JavaGeek> thanks for your help. Dapper looks and feels great
<dontm> hastesaver: so what should i do instead of using the java sun instructions?
<uscg_corey> hrm
<uniq> uscg_corey: but i guess that's because of the distributed support that lacks in ktorrent.
<hastesaver> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<uscg_corey> well im actually using the ubuntu one
<uscg_corey> whatever it is
<JavaGeek> hastesaver: thx
<dontm> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type ''lsb_release -a'' in a terminal.
<uscg_corey> wonder if bittornado is any better
<r0xz> uscg_corey: bittornado is better, i agree
<uscg_corey> i can only get like 20kb on this gnome bittorrent
<dontm> ah good stuff thank you haste:
<dontm> crap can u do nick completion after the start of a line?
<macd> uscg_corey: your download speed has nothing todo with the torrent program your using
<macd> I use ktorrent btw.
<dontm> macd: not necessarily a true statement
<uscg_corey> idk
<uscg_corey> i dont see why id only get 20kb
<dontm> many torrent clients have settings to throttle dl and upload speed. moreover, dl speed is a function of upload speed throttle in most clients
<macd> dontm: ok so maybee there is a.001% variance, due to inefficient code, or bad handling of requests.
<dontm> read hwat i just wrote
<word> Are the instructions to install azureus - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AzureusHowTo any different for dapper?
<macd> dontm: that has todo with the settings in the program, not the program :/
<dontm> symantecs =-)
<dontm> uscg_corey: make sure the SETTINGS in your PROGRAM are configured to allow for max uploading and dling throttle
<dontm> also make sure the priority is normal or below
<macd> configured the same, ktorrent and gnometorrent would perform alike.
<dontm> thread priority
<dontm> macd: agreed
<word> So...anyone know if there's a dfiference for azureus installlation in dappper?
<crimsun> word: install sun-java5-jre, update the java alternative, then install azureus
<macd> word: sudo apt=get install azureus
<macd> sorry, I assumed jre was already installed.
<dontm> macd: how do u know what command to run to get a certain program?
<dontm> macd: the apt commands i mean
<macd> dontm: I look at packages.ubuntu.com
<macd> I find what I want, then I just apt-get install <namehere>
<dontm> is there a keyword search feature?
<dontm> save using a pkg manager
<macd> yes, goto that page, then you can browse by release, the package category, or get the whole list of then at the bottom of the page and use your webbrowsers "find" option
<dontm> =-/
<dontm> clooge
* macd doesnt know what clooge means
<dontm> (sic)
<dontm> u know a cloogy (sic?) fix?
<dontm> hot and fast and sloopy
<dontm> not pro
<dontm> not well thought out
<dontm> not robust
<dontm> cloogey
<dontm> not sure how to spell it
<dontm> are there any rules in this channel for going away or idling?
<macd> not to my knowledge
<macd> IVe been in here for about a month striaght
<dontm> i know #linux on efnet have rules about idling or auto way functions of clients
<dontm> ok cool brb then heh
<h3sp4wn> dontm: aptitude search keyword or apt-cache search keyword (the second is more verbose)
<macd> that would see alot easier ;)
<Paradosso> hi there, how do I prevent katapult from loading at startup?
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> There's a problem with the menu updating, sometimes it updates and sometimes it doesn't...
<XVampireX> Can it be fixed?
<KDEfanboy> XVampireX: when doesn't it
<XVampireX> Sometimes it does sometimes it doesn't, mostly random
<stodge> I'm trying to install dapper using the new GUI installer...
<word> Hey..do I let azurues install some 40 installs or should java be all i need?
<XVampireX> word
<stodge> I don't see how to specify the mount point for a partition without formatting it
<XVampireX> just java
<KDEfanboy> XVampireX: you talking about the kmenu after instalilng an app or what?
<XVampireX> You not in msn
<frank_> word: if you download azureus from the website, you only need java.
<word> XVampireX: I'm not supposed to be on I have family over :P
<XVampireX> Ah, okey
<XVampireX> But you're on IRC
<XVampireX> KDEfanboy: yes, that's what I'm talking about
<word> Okay...are you talking about the .deb file - http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.4.0.2-1_all.deb or the source package on their website
<KDEfanboy> XVampireX: ok, then you can type kbuildsycoca in the command line to refresh it
<stodge> Anyone know how to not format an existing partition using hte new installer?
<XVampireX> I have to do it everytime an application doesn't appear when I install it? Can I automate it after everytime I install something?
<KDEfanboy> XVampireX: probably if you script it, but as far as i'm concerned, it's a bug
<XVampireX> Yeah :-/
<McNutella> bootup logo is kubuntu, I want it back to ubuntu, how do I change back ?
<h3sp4wn> !usplash
<ubotu> from memory, usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Massacration> hi
<stodge> Is there a way to use the old text installer instead of the graphical live cd?
<h3sp4wn> stodge: alternative iso
<stodge> Gah
<stodge> Damn partitioner won't re-use existing partitions without formatting htem
* _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<billups> im tryin to install firefox by Adept and its been almost one hour but i hasnt finished yet .is that normal?
<h3sp4wn> stodge: just do a dist-upgrade or use updatemanager -d
<stodge> I did a dist-upgrade but it screwed my system up and wouldn't boot
<h3sp4wn> stodge: Packages from unofficial repos installed ?
<stodge> I dont remember :P
<h3sp4wn> stodge: I take it you backed up first ?
<stodge> My home directory is fine
<stodge> I just need to know how to re-use existing partitions with the new partitioner
<h3sp4wn> stodge: As far as I know you can't
<stodge> Huh????
<stodge> Wow, that's a major missing feature
<stodge> How could they possibly put out the RC with this missing?
<h3sp4wn> stodge: you are supposed to use gksudo "update-manager -d" to upgrade between distro's not install from cd
<stodge> I tried but that screwed up, so..
<h3sp4wn> stodge: the alternate cd can keep partitions
<stodge> Yeah but that's another 650Mb download and another CD :(
* stodge is angry
<_bbeck> I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to enter unicode code points into KDE apps?
<rasa> Am I crazy to want to put /etc under subversion's control?
<chavo> rasa, no not crazy at all to want it
<rasa> ok, thanks, i'm gonna give it a try
<r0xz> strange, i rip a cd with marking author rights in settings of kde, but audiocd:/ doesn't set the author right tag
<blue_> ls
<blue_> hello?
<blue_> .part
<r0xz> and the bitrate settings of audiocd:/ in mp3 are missing a "p"
<r0xz> it tells me 160 kbs
<blue6249> Ballsack!
<blue6249> I mean, hi guys.
<blue6249> Oh yeah.
<blue6249> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<r0xz> does kubuntu uses the official dutch kde translation for kde?
<dontm>   is dapper drake stable?
<billups>  when i try to install any package by apt-get install i get an error written "couldn't find package" so why i get those error messages?
<Dasnipa`> dontm, id hope its faily stable its slated to be released soo afaik
<Blissex> "dapper
<Blissex> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Dasnipa`> see
<dontm> heh
<dontm> thanks
<sheldonc> it hasnt caused me much trouble
<blue6249> :(
<blue6249> What kind of retarded C compiler that doesn't output executables did I install and why?
<sheldonc> ???
<blue6249> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<chavo> blue6249, did you install build-essential
* blue6249 does that
<h3sp4wn> blue6249: cross compiler ?
<minimouse>  hello, anyone know of problems with GeForce 6200? I got nothing but a cursor and the background. Can't even open a terminal
<sheldonc> got write permissions ?
<diop> hello, i need the repository for installing multimdia codecs, mp3 etc..
<h3sp4wn> multiverse
<diop> h3sp4wn: could you please give me an exple of source list
<diop> ive got an error everytime i try my apt-get
<h3sp4wn> dapper or breezy ?
<diop> dapper
<glick> hmm dapper has issues
<glick> it automounted my firewire drive once
<glick> and not it doesnt anymore
<glick> a few minutes ago i had a complete system lock up
<h3sp4wn> diop: http://pastebin.com/741818 (you dont need the deb-src lines)
<glick> does anyone know how i can get it to mount my firewire drive again?
<diop> thank you h3sp4wn
<McNutella> too many spammers in here :(
<johnny3d> how to set gtk_config path to a gimp plugin install?
<glick> the folders in media are still there
<glick> even though its not mounted
<glick> should i delete the folders?
<h3sp4wn> glick: what have you tried ?
<glick> h3sp4wn: umm plugging it in
<johnny3d> how to include a path for an install?
<h3sp4wn> glick: does it appear in the output of dmesg (unplug it and replug it in and then look at the bottom)
<glick> h3sp4wn: yes it does
<glick> h3sp4wn: but error messages
<diop> E: Couldn't find package libdivx4linux   <----- i  ve this got this error
<diop> any idea
<diop> ?
<h3sp4wn> glick: look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/36274 are the messages related ?
<osar_sabin> raga, sa
<glick> h3sp4wn: yes their similer
<glick> ?
<h3sp4wn> glick: Dapper is still not released you should not expect it to work fully until june 1st - if you do 'ls /dev | grep sd' do you get any output
<dontm> question about adept: adding the universe and multiverse repositories
<dontm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<h3sp4wn> dontm: what is the question ?
<dontm> says to add multiverse to any component w/ universe in it
<glick> h3sp4wn: just ptysd
<glick> and ttysd
<dontm> and in the pic, the component name is main-restricted universe (and then append multiverse)
<dontm> well my commented out line by default had nothing but universe w/ no main-restricted before it
<h3sp4wn> glick: I can't help you I don't have any firewire stuff to test with and the kernel obviously is not detecting it
<dontm> in short, the compenent label was universe instead of main-restricted universe
<glick> maybe i should go back to the i386 kernel
<h3sp4wn> dontm: just uncomment the line and add multiverse to it (universe multiverse)
<h3sp4wn> glick: Probably I know usb is unreliable on any arch other than i386 for me so I wouldn't expect firewire to be any more reliable
<dontm> h3sp4wn: right that's what i ahve now, however does it need to have main-restricted also in the compenent label like the screen shot?
<glick> h3sp4wn: if on the 1st i do upgrade will it upgrade me to release version or do i have to reinstall?
<dontm> "main-restricted universe multiverse" instead of simply "universe multiverse" ?
<h3sp4wn> glick: it will upgrade you to the release version
<h3sp4wn> dontm: you only need to have each section in once
<h3sp4wn> dontm: If you have main restricted on one line you don't need them again
<h3sp4wn> dontm: using dapper or breezy ?
<dontm> 5.10 breezy
<piotrek> who can help me in installing intel c++ compiler on ubuntu?
<piotrek> i'll be glad of your help
<dontm> h3sp4wn: im just following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<piotrek> who can help me?
<piotrek> join #ubuntu
<dontm> the screenshot on that page has "main-restricted" "main-restricted" and "main-restricted universe multiverse" for deb and deb-src in breezy, breezy-updates, and breezy-sec see?
<h3sp4wn> dontm: use http://pastebin.com/741859
<h3sp4wn> dontm: you don't need deb-src unless you want to compile from source
<h3sp4wn> piotrek: ask intel
<dontm> h3sp4wn: thank you
<dontm> h3sp4wn:  what is a back port exactly?
<macd> I think intels compiler suite is a .bin
<piotrek> h3sp4wn, thanks for help :/
<h3sp4wn> dontm: newer versions of software made to work with breezy (you don't need them if you don't want)
<macd> piotrek: http://www.intel.com/cd/software/products/asmo-na/eng/compilers/277618.htm   is that the product your referring to>?
<nico8481> re
<piotrek> macd, yes :)
<macd> piotrek:   you purchased it, it comes with documentation and intel support, since its not a supported ubuntu package, unless someone uses it we have no idea.
<piotrek> macd, no i have download free trial version
<macd> piotrek: ok, hold on one sec. let me look on thier site for documentation
<glick> it seems like when i did an upgrade it upgraded pmount
<glick> and ever since then it was screwy
<Lynoure> piotrek: If they do not provide enough help to get it installed, don't buy it.
<piotrek> macd, ok thank you very much !
<macd> ok piotrek the file you downloaded, what is it named?
<piotrek> macd, file:///home/piotrek/Desktop/l_cc_c_9.0.030.tar.gz
<dontm> can backports break teh distro?
<macd> ok first youll need to untar that, 'tar zxvf l_cc_c_9.0.030.tar.gz'
<piotrek> macd, i can tell you in what part of installation it crash
<dontm> h3sp4wn: can backports break anything?
<macd> piotrek: whay dont you paste everything into kubuntu.pastebin.com
<h3sp4wn> dontm: Usually not
<dontm> h3sp4wn: thank you very much for all your help
<h3sp4wn> dontm: But they are perhaps slightly less well tested than the stuff in breezy main
<piotrek> macd, here is first error "install_cc.sh can't identify your machine type, glibc, or kernel."
<macd> piotrek: thats pretty self explanitory, are you running the install script sudo ?
<piotrek> macd, i have login to root account
<macd> yeah well root has no path.
<piotrek> macd, i'have the newest ubuntu beta 2
<macd> become your user again, then sudo ./install_cc.sh
<piotrek> ok, i'll try now
<billups> i cannot use 1152*768 color depth on my comp. however i have a new monitor. I tried to fix it by xorg.conf but it gave an IO error so what can i do
<billups> ?
<HymnToLife> !tell billups about fixres
<billups> i added 1152*768 lines to xorg.conf
<billups> on 24 bit section
<billups> so what can i do?
<piotrek> macd, i still have "install_cc.sh can't identify your machine type, glibc, or kernel." :(
<macd> well, piotrek I dont use the intell c++ compiler I use GNU, but if you care to wait till my download is finished I'll give it a shot on kubntu 6.06
<piotrek> macd, thanks a lot!
<macd> np, looks like about 31minutes
<piotrek> macd, because in poland is night now and i have to go sleep can you mail me later on pkochanek@gmail.com ?
<piotrek> macd, i'll be very glad of your help!
<macd> umm, how about come back here this time tommarrow?
<macd> OR post a thread on ubuntuforums.org and give me the addy to it, and I 'll reply
* macd despises email
<piotrek> macd, here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5275.0
<macd> excellent!
<piotrek> i've post already, bu i haven't got good answer
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo Ho is imBrandon around
#kubuntu 2006-05-28
<glick> hey is there anyway to revert to a package before yu upgrade?
<glick> before you upgradeD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry second day here.. Very much a noob
<Jack_Sparrow> Stil trying to DL the install CD
<Macxdmg> can anyone help me get into my kubuntu ... it gets past what seems like boot ... i can hardware interupt / interface interupt for shutdown / restart, but I don't get X or KDE proper like.
* ahmeni does the kubuntu-cd's-are-in-the-mail dance
<r0xz> ahmeni: how? final isn't released yet right?
<HymnToLife> nope
<HymnToLife> June 1st
<ahmeni> oh, guess I misinterpreted "10 CDs requested in 2006-05-18. 10 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-05-24"
<ahmeni> I u
<ahmeni> err, I humbly retract my dance
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone here help with the XP theme for Kubuntu ?
<macd> Jack_Sparrow: having troubles downloading or burning?
<Jack_Sparrow> THe dl failed of the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> but I started it agin.
<macd> was there enough free space on the destination drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> I got the live on the second try as well
<macd> nvm.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have 20 gigs free on that partition
<Jack_Sparrow> \but it had an RPM extension and that scared me off
<macd> wierd, It might have been b/c it was a partial download, just wait for it to finish, it should be .iso
<Jack_Sparrow> I found a bz2 is that any better
<Jack_Sparrow> No, dl of install version isnt the problem, wanted to play with theme while waiting
<macd> for the theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you run it on a Mac..  I have a G4 here
<macd> I actualy have a dual g5 :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Install version of Kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a dual G4 that was donated to me..
<macd> I have Kubuntu 6.06
<macd> but I stated with hoary way back hen, and have just been upgrading as I go
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow, I took some Benadryl for a spider bite and it is kicking my tailwind
<Jack_Sparrow> Geting groggy
<macd> that stuff knocks me out, best not try todo anything to your system now :P
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt the time to play with a new os
<ahmeni> I thought pirates liked grog?
<macd> haha
<macd> I said grog wench not cactus juice.
<Jack_Sparrow> I like grog, just not when I am trying to work..
<macd> this is prolly #kubuntu-offtopic :P
<Jack_Sparrow> My wife wears a medic alert braclet.. It reads... No Tequilla Shooters
<macd> haha
<stodge> Hi - is there a particular sources.list file I should download?
<Riddell> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sampan> for some reason, after updating, my k3b is getting user permission errors on my burner ... i ran the k3bsetup again, but ... no joy ... how do i go about letting it burn a cd?
<klerfayt> sampan: I have same problems
<klerfayt> sampan: but I could burn with root permissions
<klerfayt> sampan: alt+f2 > kdesu k3b
<sampan> lol
<sampan> i suppose that works, but seems weird to have to kdesu -- it's like the "burning" group (didn't there used to be one?) is gone??
<klerfayt> sampan: i think yo ushould create a bug report
<sampan> :/
<klerfayt> sampan: cause I got same problems than you
<klerfayt> sampan: if you run k3bsetup you will get error that there is no group "burning"
<sampan> yeah
<sampan> and in system settings, i don't see it either -- only a "cdrom" group
<klerfayt> has anyone else tried to burn cd/dvd with k3b in kubuntu 6.06?
<nixternal`out> !nixternal
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nixternal`out
<nixternal`out> haha
<zblach> hi. why would k3b tell me that DVD+R and -R are not writable, but i've got two fully detected dvd* burners?
<klerfayt> zblach: try to run "k3bsetup"
<sampan> so strange, because it used to burn just fine
<zblach> k3bsetup has been run, and all settings look normal. lemme check again
<klerfayt> zblach: can you burn cd's if you run   kdesu k3b  ?
<zblach> klerfayt: haven't tried cds
<r0xz> is there a special package i need to install to get audiocd:/ rip and tag a mp3 as "original"?
<klerfayt> zblach: then try dvd's with   kdesu k3b
<zblach> klerfayt: nope.
<zblach> found: DVD+R (empty)
<zblach> please insert ... CD-R(W) medium
<klerfayt> zblach: maybe you klicked on the wron icon?
<zblach> wron icon?
<zblach> ctrl+b is burn, yes?
<zblach> "starting sao at 94x speed"? seems a little fast for my drives
<zblach> hang on
<crazy_penguin> good night everybody. pleasent dreams
<sampan> even changing the perms on /media/cdrom1 doesn't help
<sampan> i can burn with kdesu, but ... that's just dumb, i shouldn't have to use su to burn a cdr
<klerfayt> sampan: same here; have you tried to create the group "burining" in system settings?
<sampan> klerfayt  nope ... but i tried changing the group setting in k3b to "cdrom" and that failed too
<sampan> klerfayt  if i create that group, how do i set it so that it has perms (and that K3B has perms) to open my cdrom devs?  (i've never created or modified groups before -- linux newb!)
<klerfayt> sampan: I have no idea
<Bizzeh> you know what i dont get
<Bizzeh> why the pope they elect, is always OLD
<Bizzeh> get a young one, he will last longer
<h3sp4wn> Wrong they have one old one young that is the pattern it always is
<r0xz> that's what she said
<Bizzeh> h3sp4wn: so, john paul was the last young one?
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<h3sp4wn> John Paul 2
<Bizzeh> hmmn, kdevelop needs ALOT of work
<klerfayt> sampan: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/28155
<flo> with dapper when i'm tring to run adept y get this:
<flo> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<glick> hey so has anyone else been having problems with external harddrives and dapper?
<klerfayt> flo: I know that problem
<glick> with the live cd my drive mounted fine
<flo> apt-get install works fine
<glick> and when i had it installed it mounted fine too
<nads> hey... how do i add "./" to the path?
<glick> untill i upgraded that is
<glick> till i did an upgrade
<nads> (automatically that is)
<klerfayt> flo: open konsole and do   sudo apt-get update  and then   sudo apt-get upgrade
<h3sp4wn> nads: its a bad idea
<nads> h3sp4wn: how so?
<h3sp4wn> nads: the whole reason that there is a path system is so you can't just run apitary commends from anywhere
<flo> klerfayt:that does a general upgrade of the sistem?
<h3sp4wn> just symlink them to /usr/local/bin
<h3sp4wn> or ~/bin (which will be become part of the patch if there on reboot
<Bizzeh> whats a good tool for mounting ISO's in kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> mount
<klerfayt> flo: yeah it is like kdesu adept_update that doesn't work for you yet
<nads> h3sp4wn: i just want a path to the current directory... so when i'm in /home/whatever/mydir i could run programs without using ./myprogram
<flo> tks
<klerfayt> flo: that's how I got adept working
<stodge> How do I install the nvidia drivers for dapper?
<h3sp4wn> Bizzeh: sudo mount -o loop xubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso /mnt/combined/
<h3sp4wn> Bizzeh: something like that would work
<stodge> I can't see them through adept and using apt-get won't work due to unmet dependencies
<PyroMithrandir> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bizzeh> ty
<stodge> That doesn't work - I can't find nvidia in adept
<h3sp4wn> Bizzeh: It you want to modify isos the best way is with unionfs
<Bizzeh> h3sp4wn: i just wanna mount to use
<Bizzeh> ie. installing UT2K4
<h3sp4wn> lol
<PyroMithrandir> stodge, do you have all the repos?
<stodge> nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0-3ubuntu7 is to be installed
<stodge> I'm not sure
<glick> how often does the auto updator check for updates?
<sampan> klerfayt  thanks for that bug link -- i'll keep a watch on that page :)
<stodge> Is there a list somewhere?
<PyroMithrandir> stodge, it says on that page "(in Dapper nvidia-settings is already part of nvidia-glx)"
<stodge> oh
<stodge> oops
<klerfayt> sampan: there are more http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/742005
<h3sp4wn> Bizzeh: does ut2k4 have a linux version on cd ?
<Bizzeh> h3sp4wn: on the cd version i have, last cd has install.sh
<Bizzeh> dvd, i havnt checked yet
<Bizzeh> anyway
<Bizzeh> bbl
<h3sp4wn> Is kubuntu considered more woman friendly ?
<suddo> whi?
<suddo> why?*
<h3sp4wn> never known any women to be in channels other than this
<h3sp4wn> (that have made there gender obvious) may be just coincidence
<suddo> im a man.
<h3sp4wn> so am I
<flo> how can i make the screen resolution to run at 1024x768@85 hz? now i have 60 in my system settings pannel and i cannot go any hyre from there, does the instalation of ati's proprietari driver solves that?
<suddo> maybe, if you have an ati (i dont)
<h3sp4wn> flo: what card
<klerfayt> flo: no it doessn't depend on that
<flo> how do i edit my xorgconf?
<flo> i'm not an experienced usser
<klerfayt> flo: have you done it before?
<klerfayt> I'm not sure but you could try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sampan> sheesh, now k3b is telling me it can't even FIND the cd writing tools
<flo> neither my english is good
<klerfayt> flo: by the way did fixed adept cache problem
<flo> klerfayt: yes but y could use some help
<flo> y have 53 min left to the end of the upgrade
<MasterEvilAce> flo: are you using an LCD?
<flo> no...crt 17 inches
<MasterEvilAce> just checking
<flo> is just killing my eyes
<klerfayt> flo: wait for apt-get upgrade to finish at first
<flo> klerfayt: k....then? tks aniway for the help given
<klerfayt> flo: I'm not sure but I would reboot
<^GoKu-^> saludos amigos!
<suddo> hola
<r0xz> flo: find out the highest resolution of your monitor and note the highest refresh rate it can deliver. Use that in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with medium wizard at the end
<^GoKu-^> disculpen, tengo un ligero problema que no se como solucionar
<r0xz> that's the way i always configure a crt here
<suddo> no deberias escribir en ingles?? :) ...
<suddo> ...cual es?
<klerfayt> r0xz: dpkg-reconfigure can automatically detect monitor
<^GoKu-^> tengo instalado windows y kubuntu con el gestor grub para iniciar ... y todo marchaba bn
<r0xz> klerfayt: well, my monitors are not detected here
<flo> r0xz: the highest refresh is 87 hz
<^GoKu-^> pero en linux comenze a montar la particion de windows para jalar y meter archivos ambas particiones y despus reinicie y ya no me permitia entrar a windows
<^GoKu-^> alguna sugerencia?
<flo> r0xz: what is medium wizard?
<^GoKu-^> mas bien ya no me permite jajajaja :S
<r0xz> flo: at the highest resolution? you have to input the highest resolution with the max Hz
<suddo> al hacer cambios no causa problemas con windows
<r0xz> flo: that's the part where you set the controll you'll have on the setup of resolution and refresh rate (it's at the end)
<klerfayt> r0xz: is it safe to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then doing sudo apt-get upgrade?
<^GoKu-^> pos ya no me deja entrar desde el menu de grub, pero por ejemplo entro a linux y monto y lo monta y to, el problema nomas es que no arranca
<r0xz> klerfayt: yes, xorg will only load the new settings when reloading x
<flo> k...i'l doit in the morning thought, i have other 45 min of upgrade, tks all, good night
<suddo> y ya probaste deshaciendo los cambios??
<^GoKu-^> cuales cambios?
<r0xz> good luck flo
<^GoKu-^> mira, la vd no entiendo muxo eso de (hd0,0) (aunque se que asi arranca la primera particion)
<^GoKu-^> y al montarlo lo monto /dev/hdc1
<^GoKu-^> lo que si me fije en la consola es que tenia otro color hdc1 xD
<^GoKu-^> y ya despues me lo ponia como amarillento =P
<suddo> hdc1 es tu cdrom
<suddo> no no...
<suddo> tenias windows en la primera particion (primaria)?
<^GoKu-^> Si
<^GoKu-^> esta en la primera windows
<^GoKu-^> y en la segunda ubuntu
<^GoKu-^> y tengo un cd-rom
<^GoKu-^> y la lectora floppy
<suddo> ubuntu no monta particiones ajenas por default...
<suddo> asi que...
<suddo> ....
<kkathman> does anyone in here use azureus in Dapper?
<suddo> no deberia ser /dev/hda1 tu particion de windows??
<r0xz> kkathman: nope i couldn'tt get it running...
<r0xz> kkathman: i just use ktorrent svn :0
<r0xz> * :)
<suddo> kkathman i use azureus in breezy
<^GoKu-^> suddo pos si, pero me la carga con dev/hdc1
<^GoKu-^> te digo el problema no esta en montarlo al montarlo me lo monta bn y to y puedo ver los archivos
<^GoKu-^> pero pos ya no puedo iniciar windows desde el menu list
<^GoKu-^> jajaja :P
<kkathman> suddo: I cant get it to work in Dapper
<suddo> ^GoKu-^ instalaste windows y despues ubuntu verdad??
<apokryphos> kkathman: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/downloads/2.0beta1/ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb
<^GoKu-^> si
<kkathman> apokryphos: ahhh a 2.0 deb!! excellent!
<suddo> kkathman i'vent try on dapper, but, did you install java and blah blah blah??
<kkathman> yes
<suddo> ^GoKu-^ acabado de instalar ubuntu podias entrar a windows??
<^GoKu-^> si
<glick> anyone experience firewire harddrive mounting problems in dapper?
<^GoKu-^> todo muy bien
<suddo> kkathman is there a error message?
<^GoKu-^> llevaba como unos quince dias asi
<^GoKu-^> pero hoy justamente ocupaba jalar unos archivos de win y pos monte
<r0xz> apokryphos: isn't that one for breezy?
<^GoKu-^> y al intentar desmontarla me decia que estaba en uso
<^GoKu-^> asi que reinicie asi,
<^GoKu-^> y ya al entrar nanaiz paloma xD
<kkathman> apokryphos:  its a nogo :(
<kkathman> dpkg: error processing ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<kkathman>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<suddo> ^GoKu-^ enconces :) ...
<r0xz> kkathman: because?
<kkathman> out of sync looks like
<r0xz> ah i see
<apokryphos> hm
<r0xz> easy fix
<kkathman> easy?
<suddo> proba usando scandisk o algo porque seguro de danio.
<apokryphos> suddo: English only in here
<kkathman> r0xz:  ideas for the fix?
<r0xz> kkathman: dpkg --force-overwrite
<^GoKu-^> upz :S
<kkathman> remembering Im on Dapper tho
<apokryphos> kkathman: not a great idea
<kkathman> ugh man I hate --force-overwrite :)
<apokryphos> kkathman: just sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent, and then compile
<apokryphos> should go smoothly
<suddo> ^GoKu-^: let's go to #ubuntu-es im there
<^GoKu-^> suddo ok,
<stodge> I'm running dapper now, but when I choose "add/remove programs" from the menu nothing happens
<kkathman> apokryphos:  I think I probably dont have the compile tools right now tho
<^GoKu-^> quest*
<^GoKu-^> because only english?
<apokryphos> kkathman: build-dep should do it.
<kkathman> apokryphos:  but the current version isnt 2 in the repos
<kkathman> so I think that will work only with 1.5
<stodge> I get the bouncing cursor but the program never appears
<apokryphos> kkathman: I think you'll still be fine
<apokryphos> I doubt 2.0 brought many more build dependencies in, if any
<trym|home> how sick is tihs
<trym|home> Im on irc while installing linux
<stodge> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<r0xz> trym|home: that's not sick, that's modern and friendly ;)
<trym|home> r0xz: of course.. but sick in a good way
<r0xz> hehe
<kkathman> apokryphos:  the build-dev finished
<kkathman> apokryphos:  do I need to do anything else at this point?  this is new to me :)
<glick> heh yeah i dont think dapper will be ready for production systems by its release date
<glick> i had this same problem with breezy when breezy first came out
<apokryphos> kkathman: nope, just compile
<apokryphos> !build-dep
<ubotu> APT's build-dep tool will automatically resolve build dependencies for you. Simply sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<kkathman> apokryphos:  so I do a ./configure ,make and makeinstall?
<kkathman> and if so...WHERE?
<apokryphos> kkathman: ./configure --prefix=/usr, make, checkinstall
<apokryphos> kkathman: compiling from source. So download the source from the site.
<kkathman> ahh
<Infecto> [4325423.651000]  usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 4
<Infecto> thats 4325423.651000 is unix time or else
<apokryphos> brb
<glick> heh i think i should continue to run breezy for a couple of months
<Infecto> why :) ltd works fine :)
<glick> Infecto: i dont know cause my firewire drive no longer mounts when i plug it in
<glick> worked in the liveCD
<glick> worked when i first installed
<glick> then i did an upgrade and it stopped working
<glick> now i get kernel error messages
<Infecto> show them
<glick> i filed a bug report but i think i filed it under the wrong thing
<glick> other then that i love dapper
<glick> it looks and performs nicely
<glick> but i need my data on that drive
<Infecto> what kernel
<Infecto> uname -r
<glick> Infecto: i didnt upgrade the kernel
<glick> Linux voyager1 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<glick> it doesnt work in the 386 one either
<Infecto> you did
<Infecto> upgrade kernel
<Infecto> 2.6.15-23-386 is the younger in repository
<glick> Infecto: huh?
<Infecto> put your device
<Infecto> and showm me dmesg line
<Infecto> dmesg message about this fire wire
<glick> Infecto: http://rafb.net/paste/results/qJc47Z82.html
<kkathman> apokryphos:  well all kinds of compile errors :)
<kkathman> Im suspecting there are imcompatibilities
<kkathman> Dapper IS still pretty beta
<kkathman> hehe
<glick> how beta can it still be its due out in 3 days
<Infecto> glick:  dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<glick> Infecto: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CI88I622.html
<kkathman> glick:  hehe you'd be surprised :)
<Infecto> glick: hmm
<kkathman> jrjr
<Infecto> you dont heaw older kernel
<Infecto> so
<Infecto> i think thats bigest problem
<glick> Infecto: can i get the older one?
<Infecto> you must take look on mirrors
<Infecto> 2.6.15-22-386
<Infecto> that what you should look
<Infecto> but you can try to witch in 686 arch kernel
<glick> Infecto: so just get that deb package?
<Infecto> glick: your boot manager is grub yes ?
<glick> Infecto: yes
<Infecto> glick: jest get deb package
<Infecto> try on 686
<Infecto> maybe that error wil be loss
<glick> umm the mirros listed on ubuntu.com?
<Infecto> maybe try
<Infecto> i always keep my older kernels
<Infecto> right now im back to -22
<Infecto> :)
<glick> Infecto: in the breezy repos or the dapper repos?
<Infecto> dapper
<juanfe> hallo
<Infecto> juanfe: hallo
<apokryphos> kkathman: what compile errors?
<glick> yeah i have no idea where i would find that deb fle
<glick> file
<zblach> now why would k3b suddenly refuse to burn dvds?
<nnn0> because you try to burn a windows cd ? oh no kde is not made by m$ sry :D
<zblach> nnn0: ???
* nnn0 is drunk
<r0xz> am i the only one where the option flags in mp3 ripping aren't working?
<nnn0> yes
<nnn0> next!
<nnn0> :D
<nnn0> sry
<zblach> r0xz: (ignore him)
<zblach> uh...
<evader> is there any benchmarks around, that compare KDE to Gnome?
<nnn0> i do i do
<zblach> evader: apples v. oranges
<nnn0> both is bloated, but gnome is evil too
<glick> Infecto: check this out http://rafb.net/paste/results/HybM2N32.html
<zblach> juicy delicious apples v. old bruised oranges
<glick> do i have 4 kernels installed?
<evader> zblach: why do you say that?
<evader> glick: why do you say that?
<evader> I'
<glick> and what does pi stand for
<zblach> evader: i've used both, and I much prefer kde
<zblach> seems cleaner, quicker, and more intuitive
<glick> evader: check out that link
<Infecto> glick: that is still -23
<Infecto> linux-image-2.6.15-22-386
<nnn0> the ratio of the circumference to the diameter of a circle; approximately equal to 3.14159265358979323846
<Infecto>  -22
<Infecto> that what you need
<Infecto> ok by
<Infecto> battery donw
<Infecto> [d] 
<nnn0> d8^,-~~"
<evader> I've used gnome for ages, and just switched to KDE...
<evader> i do like some things (amaroK)
<evader> and the system tray..
<nnn0> gnome is too much like windows for my taste
<evader> why is gnome like windows?
<nnn0> trying to hide functionality
<evader> What's that link for?
<nnn0> make it "simple"
<evader> the pi one..
<nnn0> fuck simple
<evader> Also, using ubuntu, i can't ctrl-alt-f1, f2 etc... to get to a console
<evader> any ideas why...
<nnn0> if you want a cool wm, both gnome and kde are not gonna cut it
<evader> ubuntu or kubuntu just give me a blank screen when i do it
<r0xz> nnn0: get yourself together please
<zblach> evader: left ctrl + left alt
<nnn0> okok
<evader> zblach: yeah that's what i do
<evader> nnn0: I'm very fond of wmii
<nnn0> there you go
<zblach> evader: you have a new keyboard? maybe F-lock is not on?
<nnn0> :)
<evader> zblach: nah, i am using a laptop keyboard
<nnn0> i'm playing with fluxbox
<evader> nnn0: what do you think of fluxbox?
<PyroMithrandir> evader, did you ask that question earlier? maybe in #ubuntu?
<evader> i prefer keyboard driven stuff
<PyroMithrandir> because I saw that same question earlier today
<nnn0> but now i run enlightenment as wm undre kde :D
<evader> PyroMithrandir: no
<evader> nnn0: how do i switch wm's under KDE?
<PyroMithrandir> what happens if you do ctrl+alt+f* and then hit enter
<evader> PyroMithrandir: , i'll try..
<PyroMithrandir> that's what did it for the last guy, I believe
<evader> nah that didnt work
<PyroMithrandir> ah, well, it worked for someone else today
<nnn0> k edit /etc/profile
<nnn0> and put in above export:  KDEWM=enlightenment
<nnn0> and then add that do export, like in: export PATH KDEWM
<nnn0> and then restart session
<evader> that makes no sense.. this is the first couple lines of my /etc/profile
<evader> #/etc/profile: system-wide .profile file for the Bourne shell (sh(1))
<evader> # and Bourne compatible shells (bash(1), ksh(1), ash(1), ...).
<evader> if [ "$PS1" ] ; then
<evader>   if [ "$BASH" ] ; then
<evader>     PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '
<nnn0> of course you have to build enlightenment beforehand ;)
<evader> i want to use wmii under kde :)
<PyroMithrandir> evader, when I had that problem with the blank screen instead of a console, I remember it being because of the splash option in booting the kernel
<evader> to see if it works
<evader> evader: ok.. i'll turn that off..
<_neil> Hi I am trying to get a USB printer to go but cups says it is not connected, can anyone help
<evader> _neil: lsusb
<evader> lsusb |grep -i printer
<evader> see anything?
<zblach> k3b reports the dvd as a blank medium (correct), but also says that it has no writable medium
<evader> lsmod |grep -i usb
<evader> zblach: run k3bsetup2?
<zblach> done that, there are no errors
<zblach> but this works: writing an image first, and then burning the image
<MasterEvilAce> A few of my laptop keys (Media keys: Play,stop,prev,next) do not generate any sort of codes when pressed.. how do i make them?
<zblach> MasterEvilAce: sometimes they just don't
<_neil> evader: nothing with the the text "printer"
<zblach> not all media keys work with linux
<zblach> sorry
<evader> _neil: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MasterEvilAce> zblach: i can't MAKE them work? :(
<evader> Hmm... so much bloat... so little time. I want a distro like Gentoo, where i can choose what I want, but not start off with heaps of bloat
<PyroMithrandir> MasterEvilAce, write drivers :)
<evader> Maybe ubuntu-server is the way to go?
<evader> I want to be able to choose like Gentoo, but not compile everything!
<evader> Is ubuntu server the same as ubuntu/kubuntu but, with no xorg and X packages?
<zblach> MasterEvilAce: i'm sure you _can_ but the road is long and difficult, and no one's ever survived
<zblach> if you do, post a tutorial
<zblach> if you don't... well, you died for a good cause
<evader> Is ubuntu-server the same basis as Kubuntu and Ubuntu, but with no X packages?
<_neil> evader: sorry for the delay linux version is "Linux laptop 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:13:44 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux"
<evader> is that Kubuntu Breezy?
<_neil> evader: I think so.
<evader> hmm...
<evader> show me the output of lsusb, in a private message
<_neil> evader: how
<evader> in a terminal, do lsusb
<evader> copy the text
<evader> paste it in irc
<evader> and add
<evader> "/msg evader yourtexthere"
<_neil> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 047e:1001 Agere Systems, Inc. (Lucent) USS720 Parallel Port
<_neil> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<_neil> sorry that didn't go as planed
<evader> hah
<evader> hmm
<evader> is the printer turned on!?
<evader> unplug the printer (the usb cable)
<evader> plug it back in
<evader> then, in a konsole, do dmesg|head -n 20
<evader> and then paste that to me
<_neil> evader: hah hah first thing I checked. don't you mean 'tail'
<evader> oops
<evader> yeah :0
<evader> What are the disadvantages of using a KDE app under Gnome, or a Gnome app under KDE?
<evader> Is it just that you'd have both sets of libraries (QT and GTK/GTK2) loaded in memory?
<sheldonc> evader: well the apps might act a bit differently, and you'd be consuming more resources
<_neil> evader: see http://cpp.enisoc.com/pastebin/6982
<evader> What I really want: Gnome/KDE, with wmii as the window manager (for keyboard goodness) and amaroK
<evader> _neil: [ 2169.115489]  uss720: reg: d8 0c 23 00 00 00 01
<evader> [ 2169.115501]  uss720: epaddr 131 interval 1
<evader> [ 2171.661908]  parport2: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 948C
<evader> [ 2171.666327]  lp2: using parport2 (polling).
<evader> it's there..?
<evader> open up a web browser
<evader> and go to:
<evader> http://localhost:631
<evader> tell me what comes up
<OpenSorce> odd question: Since I upgraded to FireFox 1.5 everytime I insert a CD it shows the contents in a Konq window 11 times.......make any sense? :-)
<_neil> evader: a page with a number of options to click on
<evader> ok
<evader> so cups is running..
<evader> try and add a printer through that web interface
<ahmeni> evader: KDE apps typically have some other KDE functionality that they come with, so your loading times will depend on what is and isn't currently loaded, but otherwise everything but systray icons work great in wmii
<word> I'm getting no sound in mplayer...i get sound in other things but not in it...what could be wrong?
<evader> when you run mplayer, is there any errors
<stodge> Hi - I added the repository for koffice, but it doesn't show in the adept search results. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<evader> stodge: apt-get update
<stodge> did that already
<moldor> Hi gang - quick question: can I do a hard drive install from the Live CD ?
<evader> are you sure the repo has been added (cat /etc/apt/sources.lst)
<stodge> Damn I added it manually but it's not there
<evader> sudo vi /etc/apt/source.lst
<word> evader: Sorry for the late response.  yes, Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound when i play a video.
<evader> hmm
<evader> but the same thing works when you open it in a different player?
<stodge> sources.list?
<evader> stodge: yeah
<evader> sorry
<stodge> :)
<word> I can hear sound in other programs i don't have any other video players atm i'm getting this to work for streaming video.
<stodge> It is at the end of sources.list but it doesn't show in apt-get update
<evader> also, you may need to add the GPG key stodge
<evader> # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<evader> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<evader> replace KEY with
<evader> DD4D5088\
<evader> that should be the kubuntu.org Koffice key..
<evader> not the \
<evader> just DD4D5088
<stodge> I did this          http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<stodge> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<stodge> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<word> evader: I can hear sound in other programs i don't have any other video players atm i'm getting this to work for streaming video.
<evader> ah ok
<evader> not sure word, try... mplayer --no-cache
<evader> or whatever the option is
<stodge> Ah            gpg: can't open `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg': No such file or directory
<evader> stick to the console
<evader> Adept sucks
<OpenSorce> sorry I was afk......did anyone address my question?
<OpenSorce> guess not? Is it ok if I re-post it then?
<evader> ja
<OpenSorce> Danke.....odd question: Since I upgraded to FireFox 1.5 everytime I insert a CD it shows the contents in a Konq window 11 times.......make any sense? :-)
<evader> that sucks
<evader> um
<evader> run...
<evader> sudo update-alternatives --all
<evader> There is an option, about web browsers...
<OpenSorce> I mean it mounts ok and it's just an annoyance closing 11 windows......
<evader> disable autorun....
<evader> but do that update-alternatives thing first
<OpenSorce> hmm.....well.....I'm trying to make an image of a very well setup Kubuntu install.......I don't need autorun myself but others might.....
<mathakin> alguien habla espaol aca?
<evader> run sudo update-alternatives --all
<evader> ci
<mathakin> si como que?
<mathakin> a alguien le ha pasado que ninguna aplicacion de Kubuntu le salga a internet a menos que sea una que viene con Kubuntu?
<martim> anyone having problems with broken packages in synaptic? ntp-server specifically
<OpenSorce> evader: ja, vielen Dank
<evader> bitte sehr
<xwolf-> damn... deutsch
<mathakin> joe no cazo una & my english y so bad!
<xwolf-> ich brauche TO erlernen das
<xwolf-> lol
<mathakin> O_O
<evader> Eu no sou certo o que voc significa
<MasterEvilAce> HELL YEAH SUPER TUX 100FPS
<MasterEvilAce> gooo tux
<mathakin> bye people  I can t understand you
<OpenSorce> Sie wissen genug
<evader> TOO MANY LANGUAGES
<OpenSorce> ah crap :-(
<evader> haha
<OpenSorce> sorry guys.....
<evader> meh i was trying to keep up
<evader> but i'm crap
<evader> i'll stick to english
<OpenSorce>   
<OpenSorce> yeah me too
<evader> If I install the Dapper RC today, will there be any difference if I had of just waited a few days and installed the final release?
<evader> As long as I keep it updated ..
<OpenSorce> seems like......
<evader> ?
<OpenSorce> but I've only been reviewing (k)Ubuntu for about a week or so......don't take my word for it
<evader> What do you mean seems like?
<Bilford>  
<Bilford> Can Windows do that?
<omega> Why would windows want to do that?
<Bilford> it looks cool
<omega> Does it though?
<ubuntu> brb
<OpenSorce> evader: sorry.....seems like it would be the same.....sorry was reading and installing KotOR2....and sending an sms.....did I mention my ADD?
<evader> hah
<jonathan_> Hey, can you boot an iso from a hard disk?
<OpenSorce> btw.....liflg.org doth rock
<OpenSorce> jonathan_: VMWare can.....
<jonathan_> just set up like a network install?
<OpenSorce> oh, ok....what are you trying to do?
<OpenSorce> wow....there was a guy here named Palpatine....who quit when I said I was installing KotOR2?!? He's gone to warn the Sith!!! :-D
<OpenSorce> Holy hell........end of the month.....out of Ritalin too soon.....I'l stfu now
<sheldonc> bit too much sugar today
<OpenSorce> man.....jonathan_ left :-(
<OpenSorce> now I REALLY feel like a dork
<lwizardl> whats a good newsgroup binaries downloader besides pan? pan seems to crash and close itself to often for me
<Macxdmg> anyone know what /etc/rc.local
<Macxdmg> is
<evader> man /etc/rc.local
<martim> ntp-server: broken package
<Macxdmg> i can't get into my kubuntu ... the last thing I see is running /etc/rc.local ... in safe mode it reads /etc/rcS.D before it hangs
<OpenSorce> Macxdmg: rc.local is a group of startup commands and such
<OpenSorce> mac: it doesn't mean that THAT is the cause of your problem
<word> With mplayer i get this error - http://pastebin.com/742166 in command line..what could be wrong?
<OpenSorce> on my first Kubuntu install I broke it clicking "Full Upgrade" in adept
<word> OpenSorce: any idea what my problem is?
<OpenSorce> word: I'm looking.....
<word> OpenSorce: Thanks.
<OpenSorce> word: dunno if that's really an error message per se but maybe just telling you that it is pasting the crash info you "pastebin" or that you need to.....are there any other error messages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone know how to change the startbar to look like XP
<omega> Install Windows. =P
<Jack_Sparrow> Ouch, tough room
<sheldonc> hahaha
<OpenSorce> Jack_Sparrow: there are several nice looking themes out there
<omega> It's just a joke. Nothing to worry about.
<word> I get the Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound. in gui of mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> I know it can be changed. Just trying to learn my way around Kubuntu
<OpenSorce> jack: I doubt any look like XP.......we're Linux people....most of us (well me anyway) hate M$ :-)
<OpenSorce> wtf?!? My nick complete only works half the time !
<OpenSorce> That's it, I am re-installing Slack 3!
<word> OpenSorce: lol... so any idea what - Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound. means?
<Jack_Sparrow> You can see screenshots at kde-look.org
<sheldonc> im sure there is ways you can make it look just like windows. don't hate MS.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fixing MS pays the bills...
<OpenSorce> word: yes actually......ok, (guys correct me if I am wrong here) (K)Ubuntu has a "DSP" group that a user must belong to in order to acess the sound card
<MasterEvilAce> amarok does NOT open the "do not show splashscreen" thing
<azayaka> hello all
<MasterEvilAce> hi
<azayaka> i just installed kubuntu this morning its really cool
<OpenSorce> word: (why am I using nick complete for your nick?!?!) Do you know if your user account you are trtying to launch mplayer with is in this group?
<azayaka> but now i feel like such a dumbass.. im new to this.. i dont recall it asking me to create a root password?
<Macxdmg> Open : do you know how i could get my kubuntu to start?
<OpenSorce> ./s/trtying/trying
<azayaka> during the install.. if it did then whatever i typed isnt working
<OpenSorce> mac: when I broke mine I reinstalled it.....
<azayaka> i may need to attempt single user mode and set root passwd in there somehow from what i've read
<OpenSorce> azayaka: rott account is disabled by default
<OpenSorce> *root
<azayaka> oooh so its not just me
<Macxdmg> fork ... thanks open
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: yes, there's a bug in malone for that
<MasterEvilAce> cool
<OpenSorce> azayaka: use sudo for anything rootish you need to do :-)
<azayaka> yeah been doing that so far for the most part
<azayaka> i was a little disappointed when i tried playing one of my DVD's after i'd installed VLC media player
<OpenSorce> azayaka: I hated it at first.....then I thought of all the coppertops that misused root in Mandrake all those years ago (shudder) now I like it :-)
<azayaka> it seems to be not working at all for DVD's error states region 4 or something..
<azayaka> im thinking i need a css or a decss thingo
<azayaka> if u know what i mean ?
<OpenSorce> azayaka: ah....still doable......add the "other" repositories in Adept and then you can download all the needed libs for DVD's and mp3s
<azayaka> cool thanks ^^
<azayaka> i'll give it a go now
<OpenSorce> azayaka: seems like I still needed at least one lib from VLC's site though.....
<OpenSorce> azayaka: have fun :-)
<OpenSorce> Kubuntu Kninjas.......feel free to toss me a stfu if I say the wrong thing here......I am, after all, a Kubuntu Knewb
<nick__> does anyone know much about xgl?
<MasterEvilAce> STFU
* OpenSorce is SOOO corny tonigh
<OpenSorce> ./s/tonigh/tonight
<OpenSorce> master: haha
<OpenSorce> grr....stupid nick complete
<azayaka> nick_ i know XGL looks damn awesome im gonna set it up when im done here
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<nick__> I've got it
<nick__> sortof
<Jack_Sparrow> OpenSorce:  mine works
<MasterEvilAce> I need fun apps for KDe/Kubuntu plz k thx
<OpenSorce> Jack_Sparrow: mine only half the time.....like litterally every other time
<nick__> Just whenever windows get too big they turn black
<nick__> so the desktop is all black
<OpenSorce> jack: see?
<nick__> maximized windows are black
<OpenSorce> oh....wait....caps!
<OpenSorce> Jack_Sparrow: 1
<OpenSorce> jack: 1
<OpenSorce> yup.....how silly
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool
<nick__> I think I need to roll back my nvidia-glx driver
<Jack_Sparrow> CaSe SeNsEtIvE
<nick__> can't figure out how to do it though...
<OpenSorce> Jack_Sparrow: I ph33r your 1337 cApS skillz
<Hobbsee> bah.  stop that.
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: go look in adept for apps
<OpenSorce> Hobbsee: yessir
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> I am still trying to change my K-Menu to an XP look
<nick__> ugh
<nick__> why
<nick__> on earth
<MasterEvilAce> Hobbsee: I know.. but there's too many
<OpenSorce> Jack_Sparrow: that is blasphemy.....you know that right?
<MasterEvilAce> OpenSorce: It's Mam! not Sir!
<OpenSorce> MasterEvilAce: really?
<MasterEvilAce> OpenSorce: of course
<nick__> I don't use the menu anymore just katapult for me
<Jack_Sparrow> It is just a way for me to begin to learn my way around Kubuntu
<nick__> oh
<nick__> you know about katapult?
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw screenshots of it at KDE-Look.org
<nick__> it should be on your computer now
<nick__> it comes with kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Not katapult.. The XP theme.
<nick__> oh
<OpenSorce> MasterEvilAce: " We exist without skin color,
<OpenSorce> without nationality, without religious bias..." I suppose without gender in my eyes......Linux chicks are however, hot :-)
<OpenSorce> hey......how did that CR slip in there?!?
<nick__> I guess if there's an OSX theme, why not an Xp theme?
* OpenSorce spits
<CaBlGuY> greetings and salutations all..  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo... Go Yellow....CAB
<azayaka> crud adept keeps crashing T_T
<OpenSorce> CaBlGuY: howdy
<OpenSorce> azayaka: uh-oh......you might try running it in a terminal to see why...
<CaBlGuY> im tired of winblowz freezin up so, IM stickin with ubuntu at least until dapper comes out and I can upgrade. :P
<OpenSorce> azayaka: or type dmesg to see what's up maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> I still have an hour of DL on the HD Install CD
<nick__> what do you have for a connection Jack_Sparrow?
<OpenSorce> CaBlGuY: "Why do my eyes hurt?" Morpheus: "Because you've never used them before."
<Jack_Sparrow> DSL
<CaBlGuY> dang..   wel Jack_Sparrow  sometimes the server is a little slow too..
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> np I am on a different computer anyhow...
<azayaka> uhoh ...
<nick__> are you getting the dVd?
<Jack_Sparrow> no.. just the CD foor now
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow,  oh, cool..
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow,  is this your first time in Ubunutu then?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb need to get a slice of watermellon
<OpenSorce> Well let's see.....I've referrenced the "Mentor's" manifesto and the Matrix......I wonder how truly lame I can sound this evening......GOD I wish I wasn't out of ritalin
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, I have run Mepis and Knoppix
<azayaka> says something like hda: command error : {drive ready seek complete error}
<nick__> may want to wait for dapper
<nick__> Jack_Sparrow: a
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow,  well good for you...  I like Ubuntu.. It's pretty simple to install and get drivers for all yur shtuff.. ;)
<nick__> it comes out in a few days
<azayaka> that stuffs probably just something to do with my dvd drive having dvd in
<CaBlGuY> yea.. dapper is comin out in like 5 days or somethin..
<nick__> 4
<Jack_Sparrow> azayaka... Are you running the nforce4 and a Maxtor drive?
<CaBlGuY> be the newest distro..
<OpenSorce> is Dapper just for 64bit?
<nick__> no
<MasterEvilAce> :(
<nick__> i'm running it now
<MasterEvilAce> return to castle wolfenstein CD won't install (in windows)
<CaBlGuY> OpenSorce,  no..
<MasterEvilAce> cd prob or something. yet cd has NO scratches
<CaBlGuY> it will be for regular machines as well
<nick__> it was too stable for me so I had to try this whole compiz/xgl stuff
<azayaka> yeah i have Nforce 4 with 4x sata HDD's (2x seagate 300gb, 1x WD 300GB 1x seagate 250GB)
<OpenSorce> no? Oh great.....I've spent two weeks writing a review of Kubuntu as-is.....wouldn't be right to publish it without reviewing Dapper would it?
<CaBlGuY> OpenSorce,  sure it would..
<MasterEvilAce`LT> it would
<nick__> it just be out of date
<azayaka> i think its saying hda which would be IDE pioneer DVD burner (i've 2 of these hda, hdc)
<Jack_Sparrow> azayaka:  there are some issues with the nforce4 chipset..
<nick__> rather quickly ;)
<CaBlGuY> Just be sure u mention it's pre-dapper
<CaBlGuY> :0
<CaBlGuY> :o)
<MasterEvilAce`LT> and say what sorta features dapper has added
<nick__> dapper is in RC right now
<azayaka> used to have maxtor HDD IDE till i installed this morning took out old slow IDE
<nick__> so all the features are there
<MasterEvilAce`LT> Be like Kubuntu was awesome! and this isn't even the newest version, there's new hotness that is DAPPER! it cures cancer
<OpenSorce> CaBlGuY: nah......I could do that but then I'd wanna turn right around and review Dapper
<nick__> apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<MasterEvilAce`LT> your name is spelled wrong btw
<MasterEvilAce`LT> Source
<nick__> add the repos first
<Jack_Sparrow> azayaka: do a quick search on the web for nforce4 hard drive problems
<CaBlGuY> OpenSorce,  true, whatever you feel is best..  eather way would be fine im sure..  ;)
<OpenSorce> MasterEvilAce: oh! Hey!!! You are the first to ever notice that!!
<MasterEvilAce> OpenSorce: LOL really? or sarcasm?
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt just a Linux problem it is windows as well.  Seagates seem to do the best
<azayaka> jack_Sparrow will i then find a cure? or will it simply make me cry?
<Bilford> Konq is acting like FF did before I did the IPV6 fix on FF..   How do I do the same thing to Konq
<nick__> ipv6?
<Bilford> long pauses before a page loads
<Jack_Sparrow> It will make you cry..
<azayaka> this evening im buying a 2nd 7800GTX extreme 256MB for SLI .. will this cause problems for linux?
<nick__> probably lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Nforce is ignoring the problem..
<nick__> i don't know about SLI support
<nick__> because it's so new
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: search button :P
<OpenSorce> MasterEvilAce: I'm kidding.....a long time ago on a BBS far far away I posted through sleepy eyes to some selfish dev....."There is no "U" in Open Source"......I meant to say "no "I" in.." anyway.....people called me "OpenSorce" after that
<Bilford> Im sure this is a very very common problem
<azayaka> i'd read posts people run gentoo with SLI fine.. nvidia provides their own binaries so i just figured it'd work
* Hobbsee searches for a heater
<Bilford> The long delay before something loads in Konq
<MasterEvilAce> OpenSorce: haha, nice
<Bilford> how do I fix it
<nick__> could thene
<Bilford> a web page, that is
<OpenSorce> MasterEvilAce: also at that time you could only have a 9 character nick in IRC.....OpenSorce fit
<CaBlGuY> OpenSorce, hehe   well there ya go then..  good nick story..  :)
<nick__> Are you sure it's not just a bad connection Bilford
<nick__> ?
<azayaka> hehe earlier i'd tried about 10 times to install gentoo.. always failed.. unless i installed it on other peoples computers
<MasterEvilAce> CaBlGuY: indeed, quite original.
<azayaka> then it worked perfectly
<azayaka> so i figured i'd go kubuntu FTW simplicity
<CaBlGuY> MasterEvilAce,  indeed..  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I really need to go cut a piece of watermellon.. THe wife is giving me that "LOOK"
<OpenSorce> Can you guys believe that KOTOR2 has been installing this WHOLE time?
<OpenSorce> Jack_Sparrow: you better run
<OpenSorce> CaBlGuY: so Jim Carrey or Larry the?
<OpenSorce> CaBlGuY: or do you have a nick story as lame as mine? :-)
<MasterEvilAce> Guys: Maybe he's just a cable guy?
<OpenSorce> yeah, yeah could be....sorry am I being too "off-topic"?
<Spaceraver> then he is teh evil!!
<Spaceraver> :D
<OpenSorce> Spaceraver: hehe
<MasterEvilAce> IRC is never really ontopic
<OpenSorce> MasterEvilAce: too true
<Spaceraver> the day it is.. im quitting irc!!
<MasterEvilAce> Spaceraver: who are you again? :P
<OpenSorce> Spaceraver: NO!!! Quit you must not, to the DarkSide it will lead you!
<Spaceraver> just a ubuntu user
<CaBlGuY> OpenSorce,  I have a story.. well, Kinda..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Spaceraver> hehe
<OpenSorce> CaBlGuY: yeah?
<Hobbsee> !kofftopic
<ubotu> kofftopic is probably Non Kubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<MasterEvilAce`LT> be quiet, ubotu, nobody likes you!
<CaBlGuY> I'm an "old skool" script kiddie..   and I had a cable connection when we opened our Warez channel on IRC back in the day... and back then I was known as CaBlGuY-SuRfRkInG
<CaBlGuY> :)
<word> OpenSorce: Sorry for the late response >< i only have one user and only one group and amarok works fine so I don't think that's it.
<OpenSorce> CaBlGuY: nice!
<r0xz> pfff just used abcde and jack, those are really advanced rippers
<r0xz> i can't deside anymore :s
<CaBlGuY> yep..  I liked it so, I kept it over the years..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<OpenSorce> word: kk......in the past I have had issues with aRtsd running and hogging up the sound card.......not saying that's it.....but it _could_ be
<word> wouldn't that prevent amarok from playing?
<eimajenthat> hi, I'm trying to install nvidia-settings w/ adept, but when I select it, it selects nvidia-glx for removal
<Spaceraver> hmm... this (k)ubuntu thing is starting to grow on me i think.. im running xoblite on an xp machine too...
<OpenSorce> word: well not if Amarok uses arts too
<word> i have it set to use alsa
<CaBlGuY> word,  yes, amrok is kinda finicy..
<eimajenthat> !xoblite
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eimajenthat
<CaBlGuY> *finiky
<azayaka> how can i get the DVD's i bought which are retail with CSS to play back?
* CaBlGuY hopes that issue will be handled in Dapper
<eimajenthat> apt-get install libdvdcss
<Hobbsee> er, what's the problem with amarok?
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<OpenSorce> word: ok (CaBlGuY: Finicky) hmmm.....
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<word> OpenSorce: :( I went to the mplayer channel but they prefer to ignore problems they can't solve off the top of their head lol..
<CaBlGuY> word,  U have beep installed??
<OpenSorce> word: you might might might.....try running mplayer as root ("sudo mplayer") just to see if it is a permissions thing or not
<OpenSorce> word: you'll find that is a fairly common attitude among those in the know.......this channel is an absolute exception to that rule
<Jack_Sparrow> Mepis is also very helpfull for generic kde or debian issues
<OpenSorce> word: sometimes they just want to feel superior rather than help you......have not run into that issue here at all though
<word> :D No...beep i don't have installed...and sudo privs with that doesn't work
<OpenSorce> word: I would probably try uninstalling and reinstalling mplayer with adept (if that is how you installed it) I know it seems a very "windowsesque" approach but sometimes it works
<CaBlGuY> word,  well if you like, beep is basicaly a "generic" winamp for Linux.  it's very easy to use an such..  and works most of the time..
<CaBlGuY> it shuld be in the devs..
<word> I'm using mplayer for streaming video in web browsers :-/
<CaBlGuY> Howdy snupples   o/
<word> new error - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/742247
<CaBlGuY> word,  that looks like maybe a driver problem..
<word> Meh. :(
<word> how to fix?
<Hobbsee> word: got alsa-utils installed?
<CaBlGuY> have to find the driver specifcally for your card..
<CaBlGuY> on devs
<sheldon> test
<CaBlGuY> Hey Hobbsee  o/
<CaBlGuY> :)
<word> Hobbsee: Yes.
<Hobbsee> hi
<CaBlGuY> word,  she will know..  /me points to Hobbsee
<CaBlGuY> :P
<CaBlGuY> Hows that Dapper lookin Hobbsee ..  :)
<Hobbsee> word: hmmm...crimsun would know, but he's not here
<Hobbsee> crimsun is the expert on sound
<word> Maybe he could be some kind of sound super hero and if you chant crimsum 3 times he'll hear his name and get on IRC O.O
<CaBlGuY> LOL  @ word...  Or not..
<CaBlGuY> :P
<CaBlGuY> it's saturday...
<word> I can dream can't I? :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<CaBlGuY> yes word, u can dream...
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is saturday...he's here, but idling...not in this channel for some reason
<CaBlGuY> :)
<word> VIA8237 so google linux drivers for that card?
<CaBlGuY> so, Hobbsee  dapper...   huh huh huh....
<Hobbsee> he's at work, it seems
* CaBlGuY waits patintly,...   kinda
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: yes, dapper.  what about it?
<CaBlGuY> hows it comin silly
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> seems good to me :)
<CaBlGuY> commin even
<CaBlGuY> have u tested it yet?
<Hobbsee> dapper?
<CaBlGuY> yep..
<Hobbsee> of course
<Hobbsee> i've been running it since flight 1
<CaBlGuY> wlel cmon woman..  out with it..
<Hobbsee> it's been my sole OS - well, apart from XP, since about jan this year
<CaBlGuY> tell us..
<Hobbsee> what do you want to know?
<CaBlGuY> everything..   of corse..
<nick__> Hobbsee do you have XGL/compiz?
<Hobbsee> nick__: no
<azayaka> oooh i found those free codecs pages from google..
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<CaBlGuY> whats new, whats the same, whats been improved..  etc
<azayaka> they told me to us that css thingo but i cant install it
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: there's a release page with all of that info...
<Hobbsee> !flight 6
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !flight6
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  oh sure..   just pass it off to the web page..  I c how it is.. :/
<azayaka> says something weak like configure error compiler cannot create executables
<nick__> you need gcc
<Hobbsee> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperrc
<Hobbsee> hehe
<CaBlGuY> lol
<Hobbsee> !tell azayaka about b-e
<CaBlGuY> yur mean.. ya meany.....
<CaBlGuY> :p
<RadiantFire> so, I've noticed something
<RadiantFire> the kubuntu version of kcontrol for samba doesn't have the option to change workgroup
<Massacration> good night
<RadiantFire> does anyone know where that option is hiding?
<Massacration> everyone
<Massacration> could any body help me?
<Massacration> i've jsut downloaded
<Massacration> the whole dapper
<Massacration> but it just won't install
<Massacration> which apt command should i use?
<RadiantFire> what do you mean, it just won't install
<RadiantFire> are you running breezy?
<Massacration> yes
<RadiantFire> i thinke there are upgrade instructions somewhere, but if you've downloaded a CD y ou could just do a clean install
<Massacration> it appears 122 packages not updated
<Massacration> no i've just changed the repositories to dapper
<Massacration> in the apt
<Massacration> adept
<RadiantFire> did the update process crash with some error?
<Massacration> no
<Massacration> it didnt
<RadiantFire> well, there is the possibility that some packages are the same version in dapper as breezy I guess
<RadiantFire> if it finished completely, your probably ok
<RadiantFire> I'd assume programs like bzip2 don't change very much aymore
<crimsun> Hobbsee: pong(unlikely)
<Massacration> thanls anyway
<gil> can someone help me with ACPI suspend mode
<gil> on a toshiba laptop
<word> hmm...how do you configure alsa?
<crimsun> word: should be done automatically for you unless you have an isa sound card
<gil> i cant get my laptop out of suspend mode...can someone help me
<Massacration> I like ISA sound cards
<Massacration> I have one
<Massacration> sound blaster pro
<Massacration> it orcks
<word> ah! crimsun the sound guru
<word> I knew chanting your name would help!
<Massacration> it has 15 years old
<word> crimsun: I'm getting this error - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/742247
<word> crimsun: It's when i try to run mplayer i get sound in other things just not mplayer
<Hobbsee> hey crimsun :)
<crimsun> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> you found word then?  good :)
<crimsun> word: sec
<word> :D
<crimsun> word: pastebin ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<crimsun> (need the url)
<RadiantFire> weee, the new update fixed kaffeines attempts to play system:/media/hdc when a DVD is put in :-)
<RadiantFire> this is so sweet
<crimsun> word: any progress?
<word> crimsun: sorry relatives are over and i keep getting dragged out to talk
<CaBlGuY-Sleep> night all..
<crimsun> word: np, take your time, I'm here for another three hours orso
<word> crimsun: Here- http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/742285
<Bilford> I might just switch to Konqueror as default web browser
<crimsun> word: are you using breezy or dapper rc?
<stevekl> Guys, my VLC is all slow and very unresponsive to things like changing the volume and fast forwarding...does anyone have any idea what the problem may be? The video plays fine, but changing something like the volume is hideously laggy (this is kubuntu dapper)
<word> Dapper rc.
<crimsun> word: ok, and I presume you want your onboard sound chipset to be the default one?
<azayaka> uhh it looks like i cant install XGL unless i run dapper?
<word> crimsun: Yup.
<word> crimsun: Is it not atm?
<OpenSorce> stevekl: are you playing a dvd?
<crimsun> word: ok, open a Konsole, and type: asoundconf set-default-card V8237
<OpenSorce> stevekl: if so, do you have dma turned on?
<azayaka> i just installed 5.10 is it possible to upgrade to something so i can play with XGL?
<stevekl> OpenSorce: It happens with DVDs, avis, whatever
<OpenSorce> stevekl: oh.....hmm....no clue, sorry
<azayaka> least u guys have DVD's playing..
<word> crimsun: Thanks! :D that did the trick.
<azayaka> mine spits out strange errors all the time
<stevekl> DMA is on
<crimsun> word: np
<stevekl> I have another machine with kubuntu dapper and VLC works fine
<stevekl> It's frustrating because I don't know where to begin my diagnosis
<crimsun> stevekl: only in vlc or in any media app?
<Bilford> add  KDE_NO_IPV6=true   to   /etc/environment   to remove the Konqueror page load delay
<Bilford> Im surprised no one in here knows that
<Bilford> it's a very very common problem
<stevekl> crimsun: just vlc
<crimsun> can you capture the output from vlc -vv while it's sluggish?
<load> where can I find the configure options that were used to build the original package from source?
<crimsun> load: apt-get source foo, look in $(pwd)/foo-version/debian/rules
<load> ahhh, ok, thank you very much
<stevekl> hold on, I think I may have solved my problem...deleted ~/.vlc/ and relaunched it, and it appears to work now
<OpenSorce> wow.....nobody awake in #cedega
<Bilford> I think I'll do another fresh install of Kubuntu, but this time try to use all default settings
<Bilford> I always mess things up
<RadiantFire> awww, defaults are no fun
<Bilford> lol
<Bilford> when I started using K/Ubuntu, I started using lots of Wine
<Bilford> then I started looking for apps similar to my old Windows programs
<Bilford> but the more I used default Kubuntu apps, the more I liked them
<RadiantFire> Bilford: everyone goes through that process
<Bilford> whats the next step?
<MasterEvilAce> OpenSorce: WHY CEDEGA, WHY??
<RadiantFire> accepting most things, and tinkering with a few little things that bother you
<Hobbsee> OpenSorce: do tell when cedega runs sims 2, wont you?
<RadiantFire> about the only non-KDE app I use regularly is limewire
<Bilford> if I use p2p, I'd use KMule
<Bilford> or is it aMule
<Bilford> the ed2k network is a lot larger than the Limewire network
<Bilford> but I'd rather download from Usenet
<RadiantFire> mmm, kmule?
<RadiantFire> interesting
<Bilford> aMule
<Bilford> theres xMule too
<nixternal> why do i have to be a xMule?
<nixternal> oh...sorry..thought you called me an xMule ;)
<nnn0> emulEtorZ 5K GT Rabbit v1000 theta FnordCon Edition
<word> Hmm..how do you add applications to katapult?
<Bilford> you are a donlock
<word> donlock?
<Bilford> he said he was an xMule
<word> Ok..lol..
<word> how do you add an application to Katapult?
<RadiantFire> word, you just start typing
<RadiantFire> it can access anything in your menu
<word> oh lol...wasn't working before >< hehe...
<Hobbsee> word: in a konsole - killall katapult && katapult
<Hobbsee> it can refresh the lists that way
<word> yah i restarted since i tried it last so it did that for me.
<GullyFoyle> jeez i'm gettin kinda tired of people thinking i'm some sorta weirdo cuz my primary desktop runs linux. how long can this go on? i've only been doing it for 6 years.
<MasterEvilAce> YOU USE LINUX LOL
<jsgotangco> GullyFoyle: ive been doing it for almost 10
<GullyFoyle> right
<GullyFoyle> people think it's a fad or something. they don't get it
<jsgotangco> do whatever works for you
<Bilford> theyre ignorant
<jsgotangco> no, not really
<Bilford> they probably think AOL is the internet
<jsgotangco> more of uneducated
<word> they probably think macs are the future..
<Bilford> they probably think Windows is the future
<Bilford> Kubuntu is the future
<jsgotangco> no
<jsgotangco> the future is now for linux :)
<word> Heh, you don't have to be a 'geek' to use linux you have to be a 'geek ' to know how much better it is :P
<Bilford> only for informed people
<GullyFoyle> i sit here, surf, email, play ut2004, chat, customize my box, watch videos, this is a fad?
<jsgotangco> it'll be much better when dapper comes out
<Bilford> theres many things you dont do though
<GullyFoyle> like what?
<Bilford> search for your serial number
<Bilford> scan for viruses
<Bilford> etc
<GullyFoyle> get rid of spyware?
<Bilford> yeah
<jsgotangco> that's one thing i dont miss
<Hobbsee> Bilford: you forgot about defragging.
<Bilford> lol
<load> if I'm going to recompile a deb package, should I use the same compiler version that was used to originally compile?
<jsgotangco> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi jsgotangco
<load> may be a stupid question, but I'm not 100% sure of the answer
<load> I would imagine that for kernel modules and what not then you should but other software doesn't matter does it?
<Hobbsee> load: er...i would have thoght you used whatever was on yoru system
<jsgotangco> it would also depend on your target system
<load> hobbsee: I didn't compile the original package, the package maintainer did
<Hobbsee> load: so, er, why are you wanting to recompile the deb?
<load> this would be for use only on my machine
<Hobbsee> dont you want to compile the source code?
<load> ok, rather "rebuild" the deb package, from deb-src
<crimsun> why do you want to rebuild it?
<load> well, better optimization for one thing
<crimsun> the answer is generally "yes" you do want to use the same compiler version
<crimsun> better optimisation is largely a red herring
<crimsun> it is extremely important in the case of C++ libraries and apps
<load> my original reason is because sometimes it takes a while to get the official package patched with a bug fix
<crimsun> don't mix and match C++ libraries and apps compiled with different compiler versions. Some of the changes are extremely sensitive.
<load> crimsun, yes, that part I assumed
<crimsun> we go through a lot of trouble to transition said libraries and apps across different compilers just so you don't have to worry about them
<load> well, I'd like to get comfortable building packages so that I may at some time be able to offer assistance to the (k)ubuntu project
<load> really all I want to do right now is recompile kopete with the upstream patch and see if it fixes the settings/configure crash issue
<Hobbsee> load: grab source, apply upstream patch, debuild
<load> but with an app like that I wouldn't think that the compiler version would matter much
<crimsun> of course it matters
<Hobbsee> load: do you have a link to this upstream patch, btw?
<load> yeah, hang on
<crimsun> it's a KDE app, which means it's a C++ app, so what was said prior applies
<nixternal> how come my kasablanc doesn't show up in katapult?
<load> I see
<load> I'm digging through my history for that patch, give me a minute
<Hobbsee> load: cool, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> load: you're on dapper, arent you?
<load>  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120117
<load> hobbsee: no
<load> patch is attached at the bottom
<load> I have no idea if it will work as I have yet to rebuild it
<jonathan_> Hey, when I log off kubuntu the gui goes away. What causes this?
<load> jonathan_: you mean X goes away and you're back at a shell?
<jonathan_> yes
<Hobbsee> load: if you could check that, it'd be great
<load> I would guess you're using the stock kde login manager? kdm
<jonathan_> yeah
<load> hobbsee: yeah, if I can get it rebuilt ok I'll let you know what happens
<Hobbsee> load: for some reason, i cant reproduce that - but i've seen plenty of bug reports on it...
<jonathan_> Its dapper if that helps any.
<load> Hobbsee: what video drivers are you using?
<Hobbsee> load: not sure, it's an intel integrated card
<load> ok, never mind
<jonathan_> any ideas on the shell thing?
* Hobbsee kicks launchpad.
<load> crimsun: are there any ubuntu specific docs on (re)building packages?
<crimsun> load: no, but there's a packaging guide
<load> jonathan_: check /var/log/Xorg.log or Xorg.0.log and see what it has to say
<load> you can also run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart   and see what happens
<load> Hobbsee: yeah, I dunno whats up with launchpad, I was just on it a few minutes ago and now it won't load
<Hobbsee> load: ah, it's back :)
<crimsun> it's probably a bad sign that my productivity is tied to lp.net being reachable
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe.  well, if you're bug killing, that is where the bugs are..
<glick> wish someone would kill the bug thats preventing my firewire drive from working :P
* Hobbsee looks for dapper people running kopete, to see if this patch works...
<load> Hobbsee: to answer your question, I don't think so.  I read someone using the new dapper liveCD and it still crashes
<Hobbsee> load: the patch isnt applied yet :P
<Hobbsee> sure wish you'd come in a few days ago and said that though.
<load> ahh, ok
<load> Hobbsee: why's that?
<Hobbsee> load: well, the closer we get to release, the harder it is to get patches in.  besides that, by now this patch couldnt make it onto the latest cd
<nixternal> Hobbsee: which patch are you referring to?
<nixternal> im running dapper rc and kopete 12.1
<nixternal> .12 beta 1
<Hobbsee> nixternal: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/37657
<nixternal> roger that
<Hobbsee> ah, this is kopete 0.11
<glick> Hobbsee, are you a developer?
<Hobbsee> glick: i'm told that i am - but i cant code terribly much yet.
<nixternal> thats a breezy bug
<load> I think I read that the patch has been applied to the CVS
<Hobbsee> nixternal: so it's not applying to dapper at all now?  seems that people in that bug report say otherwise.
<glick> Hobbsee, have you guys been getting alot of complaints or are you aware of alot of people having problem with external firewire harddrives?
<load> what version does dapper use?
<glick> hehe complaints = bug reports
<Hobbsee> glick: check malone - i dont work with firewire hard drives...
<Hobbsee> load: kopete 0.11
<glick> Hobbsee, whos maline>
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i just upgraded from .11 just because...i having been using .11 for 2 months now..no problems what so ever
<glick> whos malone?
<Hobbsee> 0.11.1, to be exact
<load> then yeah, it'll affect dapper
<Hobbsee> glick: launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<nixternal> whatever is int he repositories..i was using
<nixternal> i know it is .11 for sure
<glick> i had the same problem when breezy first came out
<nixternal> i grabbed the .deb .12 beta 1 yesterday and upgraded...
<glick> and the same problem when hoary first came out
<glick> which means in the future i best wait a few months before upgrading to the latest release
<nixternal> hmmm...my only problem with kopete was the documented yahoo connection issue..which i fixed by porting my .11.1 .la and .so files for the yahoo plugin over to 12.1 to make it work
<nixternal> who in here can make a good hackergotchie? cuz i sook at it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'd imagine that 0.12 will be in edgy pretty soon  :)
* nixternal has been waiting
<nixternal> i can't believe there isn't a .12 beta 2 one...
<nixternal> let alone .12 beta 1
<nixternal> i so got to get back into coding
<Hobbsee> what, in dapper?
<load> nixternal: you're using the Debian package, not the Ubuntu?
<nixternal> yes the debian package
<nixternal> or was there a dapper package?
* nixternal looks
<nixternal> im sorry..it is the ubuntu dapper release
<load> nixternal: I was just wondering if you mix in Debian packages often and how it works out for you.
<glick> i dont understand how my drive worked perfectly on the rc1 liveCD but when i clicked intall, it ceased working
<load> oh ok
<nixternal> load: i do it quite a bit and have very rarely ran into a problem
<glick> what kernel version is on the rc 1 cd?
<nixternal> 2.6.15-23
<Hobbsee> nixternal: .12 never made it into dapper, and wont
<nixternal> truthfully...i don't see any differences
<glick> nixternal, hmm thats hella strange
<nixternal> and i heard that there is a new kopete in the works anyways
<load> nixternal: what do you mean by "new"
<nixternal> glick: whats strange?
<glick> nixternal, that my firewire drive is detected and automounted fine when im running of the liveCD
<nixternal> someone told me to wait on getting into themeing on kopete for an entirely new version...just yesterday
<ridius> Anybody in here pretty good with KDE?
<ridius> I've got a wierd resolution problem I can't fix.
* Hobbsee noticed differences between 0.11 and 0.12 - particularly in the theming
<Hobbsee> ridius: define "weird resolution problem"
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ya, that is about it..same here though
<nixternal> although i gotta say, every theme for kopete so far stinks
<ridius> My graphics card in my laptop can run at 1400x1050
<Hobbsee> i rather like efficient :)
<load> I've never used kopete, I didn't like it when it came out, but gaim is pissing me off, so I figured I'd try it out
<nixternal> that is what i use
<nixternal> i like it too...
<nixternal> to an extent
<ridius> I used 855resolution to modify the BIOs to support that resolution and X recognizes it
<ridius> The problem is that KDE still looks like it's running at a lower resolution
<ridius> For example, my K/Start menu takes up half the screen when I open it
<nixternal> back in the day... i used to run a setup called ..::minima::..  <-- just like that...it was great...i have always tried to get back to it, but havn't been able to
<nixternal> me new favorite program has got to be yakuake though
<ridius> Any idea's?
<nixternal> i can't get enough of it..i love terminal..and just hittin' f12 to bring it down, do what i gotta do, adn f12 it back up is awesome
<nixternal> ridius: what is your issue...sorry didn't see you sneak in..i was in the zone
<ridius> :D
<ridius> I got my video card to support 1400x1050 (through 855resolution), X automatically detected that resolution, but KDE still looks like 1024x768
<ridius> When I open the K/Start menu, it takes up half the screen (vertically, not horizontally)
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> you got the correct monitor selected?
<ridius> I only have one... the LCD attached to my laptop
<nixternal> it has 1400x1050 available?
<nixternal> and it just wont' run it?
<ridius> Yep, and 1280x1024
<ridius> Well, KDE says it's running it, but it looks like 1024x768
<ridius> Almost like it's zoomed in or something
<load> nixternal: When I started using Linux I didin'tt X
<load> oops
<nixternal> me either load
<nixternal> lol
<glick> damn that makes no sense
<pervez> i am trying to install sun-java5-jdk, but i get the following error : sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<nixternal> ridius: have you taken a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to see what it has for resolution?
<ridius> Yep, but I'll double check again
<pervez> and it stops with sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<load> I used naim for the longest time even after I started using KDE
<pervez> whta's the problem
<nixternal> what laptop is it ridius?
<load> damn bluetooth keyboard is pissing me off
<ridius> Dell Lattitude D610
<ridius> I only have 1 screen section
<ridius> And all the color depths have 1400x1050 listed as the only resolution
<pervez> now i cant install any software because apt-get asks me to first use apt-get -f install and that command gives me the error which i just mentioned
<ridius> Should I try a different default color depth?
<pervez> anybody knows about this issue?
<Hobbsee> pervez: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<Hobbsee> does it give a different error message?
<nixternal> ridius: here you go > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/i915Driver
<nixternal> that is how you get your resolution fixed
<nixternal> same laptop as yours
<nixternal> i know it says breezy up top...but the tester stated he used that work around for dapper
<ridius> That's cool, I'm using Breezy anyway
<nixternal> there you go
<pervez> i am using sudo
<ridius> Well, if you don't here from me again, it's because it worked!
<ridius> Thanks guys!
<nixternal> by the way...i hate you cuz your resolution is so high on your laptop ;)
<ridius> :D
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> come back ridius
<nixternal> you are always welcome
<ridius> If it makes you feel better, it's not my Laptop... work assigned
<MasterEvilAce> <-- 1600x1200 for teh win
<ridius> But IT let me dual boot
<nixternal> a little better..but still
<MasterEvilAce> Dell inspiron
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i seen the most beautiful laptop display tonight at compusa...on a new toshiba...it is the bomb
<glick> hmm
<glick> i guess it must have updated to a version of hal that is broken
<pervez> if i use sudo apt-get install dun-java5-jdk errors are:
<pervez> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<pervez> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pervez>   sun-java5-demo: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-06-1) but it is not going to be installed
<pervez>   sun-java5-jdk: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-06-1) but it is not going to be installed
<pervez> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<nixternal> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=336277&pfp=BROWSE
<nixternal> that is it there
<Hobbsee> pervez: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<EvilIdler> Morning, all
<Bilford> mourning
<EvilIdler> My java package is "sun-j2re1.5"
<MasterEvilAce> it's actually night here
<MasterEvilAce> but hey
<EvilIdler> Panang curried chicken for breakfast. Yum.
<|klavier|> Hallo.
<EvilIdler> pervez: Any luck getting it installed?
<ridius> Ok, I'm back. Still didn't work
<ridius> I even went in to check Peripherals -> Display: it says 1400x1050
<ridius> But icons and windows are HUGE!
<ridius> Let me see if I can get a screenshot
<pervez> i actually had to use dpk-reconfigure debconf
<pervez> and choose low
<ridius> So I grab a screenshot, and it says 1400x1050
<pervez> so that liscence could be displayed
<ridius> KDS just doesn't look it
<MasterEvilAce> hm
<MasterEvilAce> ridius did you mess with any theme settings or anything?
<ridius> I mean, my Konversation window take up almost my whole screen and I only have 22 lines of chat!
<ridius> I tried using different themes, same result
<ridius> I reset them back to default
<MasterEvilAce> wait hmm
<MasterEvilAce> i remember having a weird thing back in the not kubuntu days
<MasterEvilAce> i had two settings to mess with
<MasterEvilAce> one was the resolution of the monitor.. and the other was the resolution of the desktop or something
<ridius> Ohhhh, where do I find the desktop resolution?!?!?!?
<MasterEvilAce> atleast i think that's how it was.. i jsut remember having some weirdness and mass confusion because of that
<EvilIdler> Virtual resolution, perhaps?
<ridius> Cool, where do I find that setting>
<ridius> * setting?
<MasterEvilAce> i'm so confused right now because maybe it was SUSE, or Fedora.. but i had something like two control panels.. Kcontrol, and some other one. and one had a setting to tell my monitor what resolution it runs at (1600x1200 is native) and what my desktop res should run at or something (i tried 1280x1024, before going to 1600x1200) i just had weird problems with all of that
<MasterEvilAce> The only similar things i see in kubuntu, is in the display tab there's size & orientation, and then under hardware you set the monitor size
<MasterEvilAce> or something ?
<ridius> I went to Peripherals -> Display and it's set to 1400x1040
<ridius> Any other idea's?
<ridius> * ideas?
<MasterEvilAce> under the hardware tab, what is monitor 1 set as?
<ridius> What hardware tab?
<MasterEvilAce> do you use kubuntu or gnome
<MasterEvilAce>  ieman
<ridius> In Kcontrol?
<MasterEvilAce> kde or gnome / kubuntu or ubuntu whatever
<ridius> Let's backstep 1. What program do you want me to run?
<MasterEvilAce> in kcontrol -> display, i see the same thing as if i went to system settings -> display
<ridius> Ok
<MasterEvilAce> i have a hardware tab , power saving, color & gamma and size,orientation tabs
<ridius> So I have "Settings for screen:"
<ridius> Screen1 is the only thing available
<ridius> Screen size: 1400x1050
<ridius> Refresh rate 60Hz
<MasterEvilAce> under size, orientation?
<ridius> Orientation is normal (everything else is greyed out)
<MasterEvilAce> you don't see any tabs at the top of that though?
<ridius> For those that want to see my crazy issue, check out this image: http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hugedesk4ug.png
<EvilIdler> That's a large font.
<ridius> That's a large EVERYTHING for 1400x1050
<EvilIdler> I can barely read my 1600x1200 desktop with default settings :)
<ridius> I can't figure out how to fix this.
<MasterEvilAce> holy cow
<MasterEvilAce> the drop down button is like 4x the size of the close button
<ridius> Anybody have any idea's?
<ridius> *ideas
<EvilIdler> That desktop is disproportionate like a Disney character :/
<MasterEvilAce`LT> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9608/snapshot43uz.png
<MasterEvilAce> can you find any setting like that anywhere ?
<_nano_> did you adjust the font settings?
<MasterEvilAce> or if you can look at your xorg.conf because that's where that stuff gets saved
<MasterEvilAce> maybe it IS just your font setting actually
<EvilIdler> Are all types of fonts actually installed?
<EvilIdler> Both 75 and 100dpi, that is
<ridius> Oh yeah. I did the default "install everything" install
<EvilIdler> I've had occasional failed upgrades ending in packages saying they were installed, but not a single file being anywhere.
<ridius> 75dpi and 100dpi are installed
<ridius> I can reinstall them
<_nano_> MasterEvilAce: Go to systemsettings-->appearance -->fonts
<MasterEvilAce> ok, i'm there
<ridius> MasterEvilAce: sorry, can't find a tab like that
<MasterEvilAce> everything is set to size 9
<_nano_> type of font? dejavu?
<MasterEvilAce> yup (i'm not the one with the prob though)
<_nano_> oh
<_nano_> oops :P
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<ridius> Just changed all fonts to size 9
<ridius> Fonts went down, window size the same
<ridius> Well I got to go to bed
<MasterEvilAce> hm
<ridius> I'll try again tomorrow
<MasterEvilAce> ok
<_nano_> k
<ridius> Thanks guys
<_nano_> best of luck
<_nano_> MasterEvilAce: lol I'm sorry :)
<MasterEvilAce> lol it's okay
<word> Hey uh...the how to configure logitech mice ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=configuring+logitech+mice ) worked when i had breezy but now with dapper it doesn't. :-/ Is there any reason for that?
<rosemary> evening all - can anyone please tell me the command for installing programmes using cli
<Hobbsee> rosemary: sudo apt-get install programname
<rosemary> Hobbsee: thanks I had the words in wrong order :-) no wonder it wouldn't work
<Hobbsee> hehe
<snalluru> !factoid
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<rosemary> does kubuntu have thunderbird 1.5
<nixternal> i will check
<nixternal> i don't have it installed
<crimsun> dapper has 1.5.0.2
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> sure does ;)
<rosemary> is dapper unstable?
<hastesaver> !info mozilla-thunderbird dapper
<nixternal> kmail all the way
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: (Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.5.0.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 10024 kB, Installed size: 28600 kB
<EvilIdler> 1.0.8 on Breezy
<hastesaver> rosemary, no, it's very stable
<rosemary> yes just installed 1.9.8 on breezy - how stable is dapper now?
<EvilIdler> Speak for yourself - Dapper won't boot for me ;)
<nixternal> firefox is slow enough...i don't need another mozilla product muckin' up my system
* nixternal is very impressed with dapper stability...but that is me
<word> dappers fine for me I had to use the alternate install though
<rosemary> okay might down;load dapper and give it a try then - only have very small hard drive on this PC 3.2G until can get new hard drive in - will that be enough for a trial install?
<EvilIdler> My problem is the udev/kernel/update-initramfs bug
<nixternal> i am just lucky i think...because i have yet to severly break it
<nixternal> YET
<word> Is there another tutorial to configure mice besides - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471 because that seems to not work with dapper
<hastesaver> !mouse ?
<ubotu> [mouse]  Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<word> thanks
<rosemary> okay off to download dapper - bye
<NewToKubuntu> how do i do a fresh reinstall of KDE or change all the settings to default settings ? is there a command for it or a guide ?
<uniq> newtokubuntu: you can delete the settings directory in your home directory. ~/.kde
<NewToKubuntu> ohh okay :)  ill do that then
<hastesaver> NewToKubuntu, have you changed any system-wide settings or only your own user's?
<NewToKubuntu> thanks uniq
<uniq> newtokubuntu: or move it, like 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-bak'
<NewToKubuntu> i changed some boot settings
<Hobbsee> probably safer to move it, in case you want to move it back
<NewToKubuntu> hmm okay ill move it to desktop i guess
<uniq> newtokubuntu: i'd suggest moving it first. to see if it does what you want, then deleting the moved directory when you've made sure it's what you want to do.
<uniq> newtokubuntu: exactly.
<NewToKubuntu> okay thanks guyz :D
<NewToKubuntu> the default settings are back but my problem is still there... when i click on the konquere or any folder it give me the following error KDEInit could not launch kfmclient. Could not find kfmclient executable.
<NewToKubuntu> even aafter the default are back it is still there
<word> Is kdevelop a good development enviorment or is there something better?
<uscg_corey> gosh, anyone else know why xchat doesnt show icon in my system panel?
<riri> no much better on kde
<riri> if you like "basic" you can have a look to "gambas"
<riri> a real visual one
<riri> gambas.sourceforge.net
<riri> word : it depends too if you are for a text one or a visual one...
<word> visual
<uscg_corey> anyone know why xchat isnt showing any icons in panel?
<nixternal> mine didn't show up either uscg_corey
<nixternal> i had to manually add it
<uscg_corey> ?
<riri> hi nixt
<uscg_corey> like, its there, but no icon is showing up
<nixternal> but i know longer use xchat...i switched over to konversation
<uscg_corey> i can hover over it and it shows xchat
<riri> not yet in beb ? lol
<uscg_corey> its just not showing an icon
<nixternal> ya...you will run into a couple of those programs that are there..just not showing
<riri> i use "kopete irc
<word> I'll take a look at gambas. Thanks riri
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> ok...hmmm
<riri> my pleasure
<nixternal> it lost it's icon link
<nixternal> hey riri
<uscg_corey> idk why, the icon path is right
<riri> we are few to use scim or skim
<nixternal> if you edit the menu...and select icon...you see the xchat icon in menu edit?
<riri> and have problem with chinese pictogramms
<riri> about displaying ?
<riri> dapper doesn't display chinese well...
<uscg_corey> nixternal, what do you mean edit the menu?
<riri> but is it a problem of dapper or kde3.5.2
<nixternal> right click the kde icon on the docker....and select edit menu
<uscg_corey> its in the panel not a menu
<nixternal> riri...have you used it in kde 3.5.2 prior to kubuntu?
<uscg_corey> if i right click on the xchat location in panel and go to systray settings the icon path is valid..
<nixternal> you know the kde k and gears you click to show the menu???  right click it
<uscg_corey> but yes the xchat icon is showing in the menu
<uscg_corey> but thats a different icon
<nixternal> did you install an icon theme?
<uscg_corey> no the SystrayPlugin came with all the icons
<nixternal> ok
<uscg_corey> and its pointed correctly in systray settings
<uscg_corey> i dont get why its not working
<nixternal> but it is showing a different icon...and not the Xchat one
<uscg_corey> unless i have to restart xchat, which i dont think would fix it
<uscg_corey> the panel isnt showing anything
<uscg_corey> its just a blank space
<nixternal> restarting xserver would be the only thing to change it..restarting xchat won't fix it
<uscg_corey> and if i hover over blank space it says  xchat
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> so when you added the app it just put a blank icon there
<nixternal> now that is a new one...
<uscg_corey> let me restart xchat
<uscg_corey> it might need it to add the icon
<uscg_corey> it might add icon at startup of xchat, idk
<nixternal> xwindows manybe
<uscg_corey> ill do both brb
<nixternal> but still...k
<uscg_corey> ugh
<uscg_corey> still doing it
<nixternal> remove and try to re-add it back
<uscg_corey> their site is down
<nixternal> all you did was right click the kicker...add application > internet > xchat correct?
<uscg_corey> maybe ill try the xtray plugin
<uscg_corey> no
<uscg_corey> the plugin adds it to panel
<nixternal> ahh...
<nixternal> where can i get the systray plugin?
<uscg_corey> well
<uscg_corey> www.blight.tk is the site listed
<uscg_corey> but its down...
<uscg_corey> so idk how i got it
<word> 'qt meta object compiler' is that libqt?
<uscg_corey> egh xtray is windows only
<uscg_corey> er wait maybe not
<nixternal> see with konversation...you select in the config to have it in the systray...guess you can't do that with xchat...needs to be hacked
<uscg_corey> well there is an option to show it in tray
<word> checking for QT meta-object compiler - what is that?
<word> what package*
<nixternal> where you stationed?
<uscg_corey> me?
<nixternal> ya
<uscg_corey> galveston island texas
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> usn here
<nixternal> im out now though
<uscg_corey> i not in service though
<uscg_corey> im citizen staffed
<nixternal> cool
<nixternal> coast guard = crazy
<nixternal> them guys are nuts
<nixternal> i got to do drug ops with them off of cuba
<nixternal> fun stuff
<uscg_corey> mhm
<uscg_corey> man why wont this work >:{
<nixternal> there approach is a little bit different
<nixternal> im at http://www.patriziobassi.it/blight
<nixternal> that is where i found it at
<nixternal> http://www.patriziobassi.it/blight/index.php?s=87acae91e2ebc90c26bb79ca3ccf8997&act=Systray
<nixternal> that might help
<uscg_corey> it looks like itll be real nice when i can get it to work
<uscg_corey> it has different icons for events
<nixternal> ya i seen that
<uscg_corey> oh shit
<uscg_corey> i see one problem
<nixternal> they got some other plugins too that look nice
<nixternal> and the problem is?
<uscg_corey> well apparently all 3 folders of icons belong to the plugin
<uscg_corey> and i only copied 1
<nixternal`zzz> ahhh
<nixternal`zzz> is it working now?
<uscg_corey> lemme look
<nixternal`zzz> ..
<uscg_corey> hrmm
<uscg_corey> the menu now has the icons
<uscg_corey> now
<uscg_corey> didnt know it had icons :P
<nixternal`zzz> lol
<uscg_corey> maybe i have to restart X to get the tray to work
<nixternal`zzz> or restart the plugin itself
<uscg_corey> or maybe just xchat
<uscg_corey> brb
<word> checking for QT meta-object compiler - what package is that?
<uscg_corey> woot!
<nixternal`zzz> survey says
<nixternal`zzz> hahaha good job man
<uscg_corey> it works now
<nixternal`zzz> now i can goto sleep and not worry if uscg_corey got his icons to work
<uscg_corey> i dont know why the stupid plugin doesnt know the correct path to the icons
<uscg_corey> this plugins pretty neat
<nixternal`zzz> yell at the programmer for that one
<uscg_corey> hey say my name in like 5 seconds, i wanna test something
<nixternal`zzz> k
<nixternal`zzz> uscg_corey: wo0t
<nixternal`zzz> uscg_corey
<uscg_corey> wtf!
<nixternal`zzz> lol
<nixternal`zzz> uh oh
<uscg_corey> 5 seconds try again
<nixternal`zzz> k
<nixternal`zzz> uscg_corey
<nixternal`zzz> what happened there?
<word> he exited
<nixternal`zzz> lol
<word> i don't think that was part of his plan lol
<nixternal`zzz> my eyes are half shut
<nixternal`zzz> hahahaha
<nixternal`zzz> me either
<nixternal`zzz> wrong button
<word> probably :P
<nixternal`zzz> lol
<nixternal`zzz> ya..that x means close
<nixternal`zzz> ;D
<uscg_corey> whoops
<uscg_corey> apparently i cant click X
<nixternal`zzz> hahahaha
<uscg_corey> ok say my name in 5seconds
<nixternal`zzz> we called it word
<nixternal`zzz> uscg_corey
<uscg_corey> hrm
<uscg_corey> not working
<nixternal`zzz> what is it supposed to do?
<uscg_corey> i thought it was spose to change tray icon when my name was said
<nixternal`zzz> when xchat is minimized?
<word> nixternal`zzz: we should be detectives :P
<nixternal`zzz> hahah right
<nixternal`zzz> i said that the x means close
<piotrek> macd, hi i'm back :)
<uscg_corey> change the icon
<word> checking for QT meta-object compiler - what package is that?
<uscg_corey> it has an icon for when someone says your name
<nixternal`zzz> !qt meta-object compiler
<uscg_corey> say my name again in 5sec
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nixternal`zzz
<nixternal`zzz> lol
<nixternal`zzz> uscg_corey
<word> lol try
<word> !moc
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, word
<word> lol
<nixternal`zzz> hahaha
<uscg_corey> grr
<nixternal`zzz> i still never seen anyone juggle geese
<word> !qtmoc
<ubotu> word: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<word> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<word> woot
<nixternal`zzz> haha
<nixternal`zzz> alrighty...it is off to bed for me...TOMORROW IS THE INDY 500
<nixternal`zzz> w00t
<nixternal`zzz> nite everyone
<word> lol g'nite
<jon_> Can anyone help me figure out why the kubuntu installer could see my wireless NIC, but when I got Kubuntu loaded, it doesn't see it?  (And how can I find it?)
<uscg_corey> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<word> !kbuild
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, word
<word> meh i'm spelling it wrong ...kbuildsycoa...how's that supposed to be spelled?
<uscg_corey> anyone use network-manager ?
<word> kbuildsycoca that's it
<MasterEvilAce> last night a DJ saved my life with a song
<skuttler> does kubuntu support WPA-PSK out of the box?
<_rince_> mrgn
<cfraz89> hi
<crimsun> skuttler: theoretically dapper does, but it's dependent on wifi chipset (hardware)
<skuttler> i use ipw2200 - just wondered if there is a gui that supports the configuration or do i have to configure wpa_supplicant again
<crimsun> there's a gui, yes, but I'm horrible with package names. ipw2200 driver is solid and supports wpa OOTB.
<jsgotangco> n-m?
<crimsun> I think kubuntu has wlassistant or something
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<skuttler> i will check that out, thanks crimsun
<crimsun> I'm a stalwart wpasupplicant user, so I'm not terribly familiar with the gui tools
<jsgotangco> Wireless Lan Manager under Internet
<jsgotangco> im in kubuntu atm
<skuttler> is it good jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> it works for me, not as shiny as n-m but its good
<skuttler> jsgotangco: does it support WPA-PSK
* jsgotangco checks
<jsgotangco> try running wlassistant
<crimsun> skuttler: that's a kernel driver issue more than a program issue, and the kernel supports it just fine.
<crimsun> believe me, I'm using an ipw2195abg as I type.
<jsgotangco> skuttler: it only shows wep mode on my side
<skuttler> i know it is supported 100% with the kernel module, but would like a nice KDE APP to support the configuration of it
<jsgotangco> (but it probably detected my router from the start) i dunno
<_esben> If you have hidden the tray icon for katapult... how do you get it back?
<jon_> Hrmm... followed all the ndiswrapper instructions... got all the messages it said I was supposed to get, but the card still doesn't show under kwifimanager, or iwconfig
<skuttler> reading the website, wlassistent, doesn't yet support WPA :(
<crimsun> well, there's always wpagui
<crimsun> probably not as intuitive
<Bilford> ok, Im on a fresh new install of the latest build
<cfraz89> has anyone run an upgrade today?
<cfraz89> on my other computer it gets to setting up wvdial
<cfraz89> then freezes the computer
<cfraz89> and then grub is trashed
<trip> i'm upgrading right now
<trip> i'm not seeing any packages that would hose the system though
<cfraz89> i didnt think wvdial would hose it
<trip> but i'm using dapper
<cfraz89> i thought at first that my computer had died
<cfraz89> same
<trip> I upgraded wvdial on friday i believe
<Bilford> can someone paste a line I posted earlier with IPV6
<trip> i think at one point i was forced to do a pkg -a --configure
<trip> dpkg*
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> i ran a dist-upgrade this morning
<cfraz89> came home, computer was off
<cfraz89> so rerean the upgrade
<cfraz89> it froze on wvdial
<cfraz89> wierd, i thought
<cfraz89> then grub froze every time
<uniq> bilford: this: 05:51 <   Bilford> add  KDE_NO_IPV6=true   to   /etc/environment   to remove the Konqueror page load delay
<cfraz89> so i reinstalled grub from boot cd
<Bilford> uniq: thanks!
<cfraz89> and then it happened every time i did dpkg- --configure -a
<uniq> cfraz89: what if you remove wvdial completely, and reinstall it?
<ninHer> hi all
<trip> Well maybe you should remove the package
<cfraz89> uniq, i wont try it now
<cfraz89> i removed wvdial though
<cfraz89> purged dpkg, removed wvdial
<ninHer> or purge it better
<cfraz89> then upgrade is ok
<cfraz89> that computer has been so unstable since i put kubuntu on it
<cfraz89> dont know why
<_nano_> cfraz89: unstable as in?
<cfraz89> freezes often enough
<cfraz89> or the mouse starts moving as if the framerate is really low
<_nano_> cfraz89: wats your config?
<cfraz89> dapper
<_nano_> cfraz89: i meant the hardware
<cfraz89> 1 ghz duron
<cfraz89> 256 ram
<cfraz89> gf440 mx vcard
<cfraz89> ac97 sound
<_nano_> cfraz89: what's the output of fdisk -l
<cfraz89> ill check
<_nano_> k
<ninHer> just a bit low or ram....isn't it ?
<cfraz89> it is
<cfraz89> im using xfce on it
<_nano_> cfraz89: could you pastebin that please?
<cfraz89> ok
<ninHer> well, may be not so low, then
<_nano_> ninHer: i am wondering if swap is enabled
<ninHer> do you mean working when required ?
<Ademan> in KDevelop are there macros in the header file templates?
<_nano_> ninHer: yeah
<_nano_> Ademan: #kdevelop?
<Ademan> its dead in there :-/
<_nano_> Ademan:  :P
<cfraz89> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/742532
<cfraz89> thanks
<cfraz89> cant use that computer anymore, brother is on it
<_nano_> rofl
<_nano_> tell him if he works on that computer he's gonna lose all his work :P
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> i got the fdisk stuff though, not sure if it helps
<ninHer> ...or something similar
<_nano_> pastebin it
<ninHer> :-)
<cfraz89> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/742532
<ninHer> yes
<Ademan> everything in KDE seems to put a comma where there's a tab (like at the beggining of the tab)
<ninHer> oughh, adept running....too slow for pastebin
<ninHer> ;-)
<_nano_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is, like, totally, a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nico8481> hi
<_nano_> i still use synaptic
<_nano_> nico8481: hi
<ninHer> i dont like it
<ninHer> even i would prefer kpackage
<_nano_> ninHer: i'm kinda used to it thats why
<ninHer> nice
<stlack> please, the 'alternate' version isn't bootable?
<Ademan> uhm, are there supposed to be "commas" wherever theres a whitespace character?
<ninHer> i think fdisk is normal
<cfraz89> Ademan: the text editors put upside down l's where tabs are
<cfraz89> thanks ninHer
<_nano_> ninHer: yeah
<_nano_> ninHer: would have to check the output of free command
<ninHer> _nano_: what do you think ?
<Ademan> cfraz89: can i disable that?
<Bilford> the StartUp sound reminds me of The Prisoner
<Bilford> good morning, good morning
<ninHer> good day Bilford
<cfraz89> Ademan: yes
<cfraz89> in kwrite at least, go to configure editor
<cfraz89> then go to editing
<cfraz89> then untick show tabulators
<Ademan> thanks so much
<Ademan> that fixed it
<Ademan> it was bothering me
<_nano_> hehe
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> its nearly the same in kate too
<cfraz89> np
<Ademan> it was actually KDevelop, but yeah, it was nearly the same
<_nano_> advantages of integration :D
<cfraz89> ah
<_nano_> can i make konversation use [nick]  instead of <nick> while showing messages?
<Bilford> I dont knw
<_nano_> anyone uses Konversation? i have a stupid question
<_nano_> how do you change channel events color? i hate the pink color :|
<treakath> hey everyone
<Hobbsee> _nano_: settings, configure konversation
<_nano_> Hobbsee: I'm there
<_nano_> Hobbsee: and hi
<Hobbsee> _nano_: colours
<treakath> hey
<_nano_> Hobbsee: channel message color? but it's set to black :-S why am I seeing pink :-S
<Hobbsee> _nano_: i have no idea...i thought it was server colour or something
<_nano_> k
<fek> moin
<_nano_> Hobbsee: got it! it was the "command message" color :|
<Hobbsee> ah
<Bilford> the Konsole looks nice maximized with no menus or anything, with a transparent background
<_nano_> Bilford: share a screenshot :D
<Bilford> ok
<Bilford> www.pov.cc/snapshot1.png
<ccc_> Bilford: ever tried yakuake?
<Bilford> no
<RogueJediX> Bilford: You should. It's really convenient.
<Bilford> what is it
<RogueJediX> Bilford: It's a console emulator that drops down like a Quake console
<Bilford> how do I get amaroK to play mp3 again
<ccc_> a terminal emulator which scrolls down when you press f12 (or any other button you prefer). has tabs too.
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bilford> Ive already read that page
<Bilford> the  libxine-extracodecs doesnt work
<ccc_> give it a shot, best program ever :)
<Bilford> yakuake
<Bilford> when I do:  file:///home/bilford/snapshot1.png
<Bilford> oops
<Lynoure> ccc_: what happens if you want to have like 5? Do they all drop wen you press f12 or can you configure different keys for each?
<Bilford> when I do:  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Bilford> I get:   Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Bilford> and a few other lines of info
<Hobbsee> Bilford: enable multiverse
<Bilford> I did
<Hobbsee> odd
<Bilford> all mine are au
<Bilford> should I add some us.
<Hobbsee> Bilford: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<Bilford> ok
<Bilford> it's all au.
<ccc_> Lynoure: i don't think you can run multiple, but since it has tabs it's no loss. or you can just have yakuake it for the one you use most.
<ccc_> -it
<Bilford> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/742592
<Lynoure> ccc_ for many things tabs are not handy (e.g. for having reference in another terminal and code in another)
<ccc_> Lynoure: true
<Hobbsee> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> Bilford: swap your repos with what's in there.
<Lynoure> or irssi in one and work in another =)
<Bilford> ok ty
<Hobbsee> or just add multiverse at the end of where it says "universe"
<Bilford> did you look at my source
<Bilford> it says multiverse after it already
<Bilford> but I'll change source lists
<Bilford> oh, add multiverse after every single universe
<Bilford> ok
<ccc_> Lynoure: apparently that's being planned for future versions
<Bilford> Hobbsee: that worked, ty
<Hobbsee> Bilford: not a problem :)
<Hobbsee> Bilford: yeah, i looked at your sources, and saw that yours was the most common problem.  there are only 3 common problems with sources lists.
<_nano_> ccc_: yakuake is cool!
<_nano_> ccc_: thanks for sharing
<ccc_> yea, i couldn't live without it :)
<Bilford> ok, yakauake running
<Bilford> nice
<dusty_> Hey guys I have just upgraded from 5 to 6 and when i login to x it gives me a crapp 800x600 resolution I was using 1600x1280 (how come its changed it? the config file xorg.conf has atyed the same), i tried loggin in going to system  settings but it wont let me change it there either the max in there is 1024 x 768 any ideas?
<klerfayt> dusty_: look into /var/log/xorg.log
<klerfayt> dusty_: */var/log/Xorg.0.log*
<dusty_> hrm nothing of any use in there?
<dusty_> want me to paste bin them?
<klerfayt> dusty_: why not
<dusty_> what do you mean?
<klerfayt> dusty_: paste bin
<dusty_> ok
<pgquiles> what version of gcc is dapper compiled with?
<Bilford> I just noticed in amaroK, the wolf icon fills up as it plays
<h3sp4wn> pgquile 4.0.3
<_nano_> pgquiles: gcc --version
<dusty_> klerfayt, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/YzGj2N86.html
<DaveQB> would there be any reason an NFS mount has these options (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,soft,addr=10.1.1.1) where as fstab has these: rsize=8192,wsize=8192,soft,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,user 0 0
<DaveQB> the exec part is what I am mainly concerned with
<klerfayt> dusty_: look at line 359
<pgquiles> h3sp4wn including the kernel? (in breezy everything but the kernel was built with gcc4)
<h3sp4wn> pggquiles: yes (I think they used the pre release version of gcc 4 for breezy)
<klerfayt> dusty_: oops ignore my last message and look at line 407 instead
<dusty_> that doesnt matter klerfayt
<dusty_> what i did with 5.0 was configured it to 1400x1050 in the install then edited the configuration (put monitors h sync and v sync in) then added the correct modes lines and startx'ed and i had 1600x1280 working nicley
<dusty_> with 70hz refresh rate
<klerfayt> dusty_: you can try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in konsole then
<dusty_> ok
<MaiPenRai> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MaiPenRai> Can someone help me fix Adept? I keep getting ^ that error message.
<dusty_> right ima logout of X klerfayt and do it in console, bbiab. wish me luck :)
<serenity> hi
<Lynoure> hi serenity
<billups> i cant change the resolution on my monitor. it's a new monitor but i cannot change the resolution
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<serenity> i trief dapper flight 7 a week ago, but this version doesn't support my wlan-card. Will this be fixes in the final?
<Lynoure> serenity: pretty impossible ffor anyone to tell without knowing what wlan card that is...
<serenity> d-link airPlus DWL-520+
<serenity> it's a knwon bug in bugzilla, but there is only a workaround, no real solution
<billups> i tried everything to change resolution but it didnt change...my video card is Nvidia Geforce 6600 and monitor is Samsung Synmatser793DF
<McNutella> morning folks
<McNutella> how do I turn off the firewall please ?
<Riddell> McNutella: there is no firewall in kubuntu unless you install one
<Riddell> serenity: unlikely to be changed, but do report a bug
<Sweet_kate> hello
<ridius> Hello all!
<Lynoure> Is there any way to change font/colour of DVD subtitles in kaffeine?
<Lynoure> For some reason they have recently been yellow and jagged on my computer...
<klerfayt> Lynoure: settings>xine engine parameters
<klerfayt> Lynoure: ui>expert options
<Lynoure> klerfayt: Thanks, I'll go and try :)
<tchize> Hello everyone
<tchize> i just dozmnloaded dapper drake desktop
<dergringo> congrats :D
<_nano_> lol
<tchize> at startup i get a menu telling launch or install kubuntu
<Bilford> you do?
<tchize> how do i start the install process ???
<Bilford> load the Live version
<Lynoure> klerfayt: Does it only take effect on restart of kaffeine, or something? Changing and applying didn't change :/
<Bilford> theres an icon on the desktop to Install
<tchize> have no desktop
<klerfayt> Lynoure: I don't know
<Bilford> RUN IT
<Bilford> Run the LIVE CD
<tchize> i get a message telling me kdesktop crashed at kde staart of live
<tchize> so no desktop
<tchize> am currently chatting from the live
<Bilford> how
<Bilford> what do you mean you ahve no desktop
<tchize> i have only a blue background and the kde taskbar
<tchize> i mean kde tray
<Bilford> did you try rebooting
<ridius> Any KDE experts in the house?
<ridius> I have a wierd resolution issue I need help with
<_nano_> ridius: elaborate?
<tchize> how can it change anything kdesktop crashed at startup
<Lynoure> klerfayt: Couldn't get the change to happen even then :/
<Bilford> ...
<h3sp4wn> tchize: Can you click the k menu and use run ?
<ridius> Well, X recognizes 1400x1050 resolution, but KDE is gigantic
<tchize> nom run does not workm but i can use the kde menu
<_nano_> ridius: screenshot?
<ridius> http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hugedesk4ug.png for a pic
<Bilford> you make no sense
<_nano_> ridius: it's most probably dpi issue
<Bilford> Id go back to Windows
<ridius> Cool, how do I fix that?
<cfraz89> ridius: yeah dpi
<cfraz89> make a file called .Xresources in your home
<cfraz89> and then paste this in:
<h3sp4wn> tchize: open a terminal
<tchize> yes
<h3sp4wn> tchize: open konsole
<_nano_> cfraz89: but that would only affect one user
<tchize> opened
<cfraz89> Xft.dpi:120
<Bilford> alt+f2
<_nano_> cfraz89: it's better to edit the kdmrc file
<cfraz89> oh ok
<_nano_> ridius: what's your monitor size?
<cfraz89> it sounds like the displaysize isnt being detected properly
<ridius> It's a 17" LCD - Laptop
<ridius> Dell Lattitude D610
<_nano_> ridius:do you know the aspect ratio? is it widescreen?
<_nano_> ridius: xga or wxga?
<Lynoure> klerfayt: Especially if you use dapper, could you see if you can get any of the subtitle related changes to take effect? I could then figure out whether to report a bug or not.
<ridius> I'm pretty sure it's wxga
<tchize> my konsole is opened h3sp4wn, now what?
<ridius> I know for a fact it supports 1400x1050 (I was using that res on Ubuntu)
<_nano_> ridius: is it possible for you to find out your screen dimensions?
<klerfayt> Lynoure: I think that maybe it doesn't change cause it uses kde color theme
<ridius> I could do that, give me a minute
<klerfayt> Lynoure: I think that maybe it doesn't change cause it uses kde color theme
<_nano_> ridius: k
<h3sp4wn> tchize: session - > new root shell
<h3sp4wn> tchize: then run ubiquity-frontend-kde
<tchize> root@ubuntu:~# ubiquity-frontend-kde
<tchize> -su: ubiquity-frontend-kde: command not found
<Lynoure> klerfayt: Nowhere I have yellow in the theme... and mine thinks it uses white-black transparent when it clearly uses yellow-black transparent
<h3sp4wn> tchize: It that does not work run aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubiquity-frontend-kde
<klerfayt> Lynoure: kaffeine uses white font here
<Lynoure> klerfayt: Tried changing the font size too, that wouldn't take effect either...
<ridius> _nano_: Height:8.4 inches Width:11.3 inches Diagonal:14.1 inches
<ridius> It's SXGA+
<tchize> h3sp4wn you can run apt-get install in live cds ??
<_nano_> ridius: what resolution are you working on kde currently?
<h3sp4wn> tchzie: It uses unionfs so yes (unless you have an extremely low amount of ram)
<tchize> done
<tchize> it still say
<tchize> root@ubuntu:~# ubiquity-frontend-kde
<tchize> -su: ubiquity-frontend-kde: command not found
<h3sp4wn> tchzie: try running just ubiquity
<Lynoure> klerfayt: mine did too, earlier, don't know what changed it.
<tchize> root@ubuntu:~# ubiquity
<tchize> root@ubuntu:~#
<tchize> but nothing happens
<h3sp4wn> run sudo ubiquity from the non root terminal
<h3sp4wn> kdesu ubiquity sorry
<klerfayt> Lynoure: take a look into /home/kristjan/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/
<tchize> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ kdesu ubiquity
<tchize> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<tchize>   Major opcode:  144
<tchize>   Minor opcode:  3
<tchize>   Resource id:  0x0
<tchize> Failed to open device
<tchize> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<tchize>   Major opcode:  144
<tchize>   Minor opcode:  3
<tchize>   Resource id:  0x0
<tchize> Failed to open device
<tchize> qre those messages importants?
<Lynoure> klerfayt: No /home/kristjan on my computer :)
<klerfayt> Lynoure: I know...
<h3sp4wn> tchize: Install from the alternate cd there is a very low chance I/you will be able to do anything about that
<Lynoure> But I would assume that it should make the changes take effect at some point, somehow...
<Spaceraver> hey guys... after an update.. the laptop fails to respond to reboot... it hangs at deactivating swap... and hdd led is on all the time... any suggestions??
<tchize> well the installer seems to run :/
<h3sp4wn> tchize: I thought it had crashed ?
<tchize> it dropped those messages and ran anyway :/
<h3sp4wn> tchize: May as well just try it then
<dusty_> Hey guys im running the latest firefox with kubuntu 6 and when I view texts on sites etc i have to highlight the text to read it because its invisible otherwise, anyone know how to fix this, its extremely annoying?
<Lynoure> klerfayt: It claims to use ui.osd.text_palette:white-none-transparent
<Lynoure> klerfayt: in xine-config, that is. But does not.
<Lynoure> oh well, maybe I'll let this simmer for a day or two
<klerfayt> Lynoure: create bug report then
<Lynoure> klerfayt: I will, if I don't come up with anything radical by Tuesday or so :)
<jeroenvrp> anyone else has problems using guidance's userconfig? It's not creating the home-directory
<Lynoure> klerfayt: Thank you :)
<dusty_> Anyone?
<h3sp4wn> tchize: If your computer or video card is overclocked than you can expect random crashes (due to running buses at non standard multiples)
<leon_> mama
<tchize> this video card is quite old, at a time manufacturer were not overclocking them :)
<tchize> mm no option for reiserfs install? is it because of live cd, or is the oem installer also not allowing reiserfs anymore?
<Bilford> whats Propietary Software
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, i would ber supprised if it allowed reiserfs installs
<tchize> Well, i prefer reiser performances on ext3 ones :)
<klerfayt> tchize: text mode installation allows to use reiserfs
<tchize> <klerfayt> thanks for info :)
<uwo> konqueror plugins problem: on a site with embedded SMIL stream (realplayer) firefox embeds real player and plays w/o problems, while konqueror crashes. Firefox seems to have one additional plugin installed (mplayer-plugin), which i can't get konqueror to load (scan for plugins -> nothing, not even kmplayer plugin). Any suggestions, except for using firefox - i prefer konq.
<uwo> try again: konqueror plugins problem: on a site with embedded SMIL stream (realplayer) firefox embeds real player and plays w/o problems, while konqueror crashes. Firefox seems to have one additional plugin installed (mplayer-plugin), which i can't get konqueror to load (scan for plugins -> nothing, not even also installed kmplayer plugin). Any suggestions (except for using firefox - i prefer konq)?
<goldenear> uwo: I just send a patch yesterday about that problem
<uwo> goldenear: what is a patch?
<goldenear> uwo: the problem is about wrong file / mimetype association in konqueror
<goldenear> you can fix it by hand: go to konq/configuration
<Abo> is it possible to attach files to the pastebin.com?
<goldenear> the in the "tab" file" associaction check for application/x-mplayer2
<goldenear> an in the embedded section, place kmplayer on top
<goldenear> uwo: could you give me the url where I could check your problem ?
<uwo> goldenear: tried that already - the url is http://www.rtvslo.si/modload.php?&c_mod=rnews - red tab on top "avdio/video" - opens new window - then i get warning "smil support rudimentary, kaffeine part will play... yes/no" in both cases crash
<gil> hey can someone help me with kpowersave
<gil> ?
<gil> i am having some problems....
<tchize> re
<goldenear> uwo: very strange indeed
<tchize> seems installation went ok
<tchize>  :)
<tchize> thanks to all
<uwo> goldenear: does it work for you?
<goldenear> uwo: I'me going to try to fix it
<goldenear> nop
<goldenear> :(
<goldenear> gil: what king of problem do you have with kpowersave ?
<tchize> one little last question, how do i lise users in login screen? It seems the connection handler -> show user list box isn't taken into account by login manager
<gil> goldenear: i cant seem to get suspend mode to work ok...it goes into suspend but it does not go out....
<gil> it goes out of it...but not the display....just gives me blank screen
<uwo> goldenear: i tried the SMIL file associations too... no luck - but about:plugins shows differnet plugins installed in firefox and konqueror.. don't know if it is that - this site is quite important for me, so it is a hassle switching to firefox all the time
<goldenear> uwo: yes I have the same problem here ... changing type association do nothing... kaffeine always take the hand :/ I'm investigating
<gil> so any idea on the kpwoersave problem i am having?
<goldenear> gil: I have the same problem here: I think the problem is the somethink make the computer hang when the computer "wakes up"
<gil> so what is the solution
<tchize> ok bye all
<Bilford> how do you configure Kate so it doesnt show the sidebar or documents bar on the left side every time you open it
<Bilford> it's annoying
<goldenear> gil: report a bug about it
<Bilford> I doubt it's a bug
<Bilford> I just dont know how to fix it
<Bilford> oh, sorry
<gil> no its not a but
<klerfayt_> Bilford: try kwrite
<gil> *bug
<gil> i had it working before
<gil> it used to work
<klerfayt_> Bilford: it has more simple interface
<sheldonc> gil: some comps have issues with suspend.. at least a buddy of mine had the same deal
<gil> now kpowersave....freezes my display
<gil> yes i gathered so
<gil> but i am surprised it used to work when i used breezy
<gil> now in dapper
<gil> no go!
<Bilford> klerfayt_: ok ty
<goldenear> gil: try to see if it's not a kernel module that doesn't like acpi
<ridius> Any KDE guru's in here? I've got a wierd resolution problem... still
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<ridius> X is configured to run at 1400x1050 but KDE windows/icons are still huge
<crazy_penguin> hi!
<ridius> ;p
<ridius> Here's a screenshot of what I'm talking about: http://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hugedesk28kv.png
<klerfayt_> ridius: menu>system settings>display
<gil> ok i will look
<ridius> 1400x1050
<klerfayt_> ridius: what font size are you using?
<klerfayt_> ridius: and what icons are too large in your oppinion?
<ridius> Everything is too large
<ridius> Font size are all 10
<ridius> Windows are too large, text is too large, and icons are too large
<ridius> The screen looks like I'm running at 1280x1024
<klerfayt_> ridius: make fonts smaller; icons in panel get smaller if you make panel smaller
<ridius> What about my windows
<ridius> I have Konverastion almost full screen and I only have 27 lines of history
<sheldonc> just change your text size
<klerfayt_> ridius: try with smaller fonts, e.g. 8
<ridius> Did
<ridius> * done
<ridius> Didn't change my window sizes
<ridius> Only the text in the menu and title bar
<dews> i can change the audio driver?
<klerfayt_> ridius: window can be resized
<dews> there are some driver for a sound blaster live 1024!
<dews> ?
<EvilIdler> dews: Yes.
<Bilford> Dapper is going to be released June 1
<Bilford> no delay
<dews> Evill.: and where i can find this driver?
<ridius> Well, the smaller fonts is a little better
<EvilIdler> dews: It should be in your default installation. It's called 'emu10k1'.
<ridius> I guess I can live with it
<ridius> I would really like to fix the real problem with it though
<dews> because i can't listen the rear channel
<muromec> join #ubuntu-translators-ru
<dews> thanks evill
<klerfayt_> ridius: but it is 1400x1050
<klerfayt_> ridius: that's how large is the screenshot of your desktop: 1400pixelsx1050pixels
<ridius> I know that. But if I run the same resolution in Gnome, I don't have to tweak the fonts to get it to look like 1400x1050
<dusty_> Hey guys does kubuntu use any kernel hardening/protection stuff like selinux (talking about dapper now)?
<ridius> Matter of fact, I changed the resolution to 1280x1024 and there was no change
<klerfayt_> ridius: like it or not but you resolution was 1400x1050 in that screenshot
<Bilford> KWrite is good
<Bilford> Loads nice and fast
<ridius> So basically what you're telling me is that it doesn't matter what my resolution is, it's going to look the same?.
<Paradosso> #ubuntu-translators-it
<EvilIdler> dusty_: Seardch the repository for 'selinux', and you'll find packages for the utilities
<dusty_> EvilIdler, is selinux enabled by default?
<EvilIdler> dusty_: Not active by default, though
<klerfayt_> ridius: I don't understand you
<ridius> I just thought that changing from 1280x1024 to 1400x1050 would cause everything on my desktop to get smaller. I didn't realize I'd have to go in and manually change everything
<ridius> Here's an example
<ridius> I changed my font to 8 point font
<ridius> And right now it looks like it's at 12 point font
<klerfayt_> ridius: what's the dpi of your fonts?
<EvilIdler> I'm using 12-14 point fonts, and they look smaller :)
<ridius> Not sure, how do I check?
<dusty_> EvilIdler, there must be some other kinda protection on it
<harryamd> hi
<harryamd> i'm new user of kubuntu
<EvilIdler> dusty_: I dunno much about it
<harryamd> can some1 help with mount my windows partitions in linux ??
<EvilIdler> dusty_: You could try asking about it in #ubuntu
<harryamd> ok i'll try
<jarlath> Hi folks. I'm going to buy a laptop soon. Can some of you reccomend one that you know works well with kubuntu? Any advice at all is appreciated :)
<_nano_> harryamd: http://www.krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide
<harryamd> nano thanks a lot ;)
<_nano_> jarlath: the laptop should definitely not have broadcom wireless card :D
<_nano_> harryamd: np
<sikor_sxe> i updated to kubuntu dapper from breezy (and kept it up to date), and since then i had this k-menu kubuntu bar graphic glitch. i thought this is due to the beta status of kubuntu, but on recent screenshots the k-menu sidebar looks alright
<sikor_sxe> anyone got an idea how to fix this?
<jarlath> _nano_ thanks!
<jarlath> Is the Centrino Duo chip any good? I see it in a lot of laptops now.
<Bilford> I think I'll only use 1 desktop.  Is that unusual
<penguin42> jarlath: Duo is nice
<penguin42> Is this the right place to ask about koffice (on kubuntu) problems - or is there a more koffice specific channel?
<jarlath> penguin42 thanks, Ill put that in my ingredients list :)
<jarlath> penguin42, only one way to find out!
<sheldonc> i believe there is a #koffice channel
<sheldonc> but it may be more dev-related
<Bilford> or #KDE
<sheldonc> there is BILLIONS of kde channels on freenode
<sheldonc> is/are/whatever
<Bilford> is our children learning
<sheldonc> haha
<penguin42> sheldonc: Nod, its a matter of finding the most relevant one!
<Bilford> whats the question
<penguin42> ok - I have an opendocument presentation written on OOo and kpresenter makes a real mess of opening it - now I don't know if it is an OOo or a kpresenter/kofice problem
<Bilford> probably neither
<sheldonc> opendocument format?
<penguin42> its an .odp file
<Bilford> if it's written in OOo, you should  probably just use OOo for it
<penguin42> I mean koffice has a go at opening it - a few warnings and something with a vague similarity to what the document shoudl look like
<litb> why kubuntu doesn't accept my default router?
<penguin42> Bilford: Yeh well I can - but surely there is a point to this OpenDocument stuff
<litb> i set it hundred and thousends of times in systemsettings / networksettings
<litb> and press apply and when i check with "route" there isn'T changed anything !
<JavaGeek> mmm... there's no azureus package for ubuntu
<penguin42> litb: Is this for ether?
<penguin42> JavaGeek: Yes there is, it is in universe
<jarlath> If I get a Mac Notebook, what difference does that make to my kubuntu installation? Are the same repositories available, and is the software as polished?
<sheldonc> whats wrong with KTorrent or whatever
<Bilford> what version of KOffice do you have
<litb> penguin42: yes
<litb> 172.20.0.1, qemu
<litb> it's the hosts tap0
<penguin42> Bilford: This happens both on the dapper version and on the 151 kubuntu packages versions
<sheldonc> jarlath: we talking those intel jobs?
<penguin42> (although the 151 is better)
<penguin42> litp: Ah, hmm not sure how taps work with that gui
<litb> nope, i do'T want to config taps
<litb> i only want to set the default gw
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone have the issue of the machine locking up intermittantly (on shutdown or reboot) with fglrx on dapper (using kdm)
<jarlath> sheldonc, actually, I forgot about that. I dont really know, but I'l like to buy an apple laptop. They seems pretty reliable.
<Bilford> http://www.koffice.org/filters/1.5/
<Bilford> KOffice Filters Status
<penguin42> jarlath: You might like to check if kubuntu works on one - they aren't like normal x86s
<penguin42> Bilford: Hmm, so it has a pretty high star rating for kpresenter - which makes me think they would expect it to mostl ywork
<sheldonc> jarlath: well, if its an older one, we're talking different instruction set entirely. but apple laptop, wouldnt you get annoyed that the touchpad only has one button? :)
<RadiantFire> roflmao
<sheldonc> or did they finally change that
<RadiantFire> no, I think the laptop is still like their silly little mouse with 1 click point
<RadiantFire> most annoying thing ever
<jarlath> sheldonc, yes one button would drive me crazy! Thanks for pointing that out!
* penguin42 thinks you can make the tap different
<RadiantFire> who wants to hit ctrl and click to get a right click
<sheldonc> they didnt make a MightyTouchpad yet?
<litb> and, in addition, o very slow pcs if u press apply, then the apply button isn't greyed out afterwards.
<penguin42> Bilford: OK, I'm going to move this chat to #koffice which seems to exist
<Bilford> ok
<penguin42> thanks
<litb> see, now that i restarted kubuntu, my default router is removed from the routing table
<litb> how can i set in kubuntu to store it permanently ?
<cow_2001> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<dusty_> Hey guys when i upgraded to dapper my sound has gone funny like REAL QUIET, i have to turn it on full blast to hear anything and then its quiet++ anyone know howto fix it?
<litb> i think a distrubution where user can't set their default router is quite funny :)
<litb> ...but not useful anyway
<Hobbsee> dusty_: is the pcm fader up in kmix?
<klerfayt_> anyone know if nvidia "supports" the installation of their drivers on the ubuntu?
<RadiantFire> litb you can set your default router
<litb> RadiantFire: pls tell me
<RadiantFire> its under the Routes tab, set the interface and IP you want
<RadiantFire> then hit apply
<litb> huh, i did that. and after apply, that field is blank again
<RadiantFire> are you using dhcp?
<litb> no
<RadiantFire> are you absolutely sure?
<litb> yes, of course
<litb> i use kubuntu with qemu
<h3sp4wn> litb: set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<sheldonc> litb: kubuntu is just repackaged debian, so if there is a way to do it in debian, there's a way to do it in kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> litb: to the eth0 section add 'gateway 192.168.1.1' or some such line then sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<litb> it just says "bitte warten whrend ihre netzwerkeinstellung gespeichert wird". and atfer that, the apply buton isn't grayed out (huh, that's very strange) and i have to press it again. and after that if i restart systemsettings the field in router is blank again as i said
<litb> ah, thxx
<sheldonc> please wait while your network settings are beiing saved?
<litb> yes
<pppoe_dude> how can I print a fit-to-page document? its in A4 and i want to print on letter
<litb> hmm, why is the "Update All" button and all the other administrative commands greyed out in adept?
<litb> i run it as root by kdesu btw
<litb> maybe i will remove the rc and wait for a stable kubuntu...
<rigonatti> hi there !!
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello all, for the hard drive install can I setup my partitions in advance and does it install grub for dual boot systems
<rigonatti> can someone give me a clue installing some app ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I just got to this channel, not much activity.  WHich app
<Jack_Sparrow> Just trying to install to HD mself
<rigonatti> i see...txs jack ..
<rigonatti> well ..
<rigonatti> in true, im new at Linux, you know...
<rigonatti> then ..i get the opera instal from web site ..
<rigonatti> and firefox too ..
<Jack_Sparrow> I prefer firefox
<rigonatti> but FF is a tar.gz file ....and opera a deb..
<rigonatti> another app its a rpm ..
<sheldonc> rigonatti: start "Adept"
<rigonatti> so ..i dont know how to install any of
<rigonatti> ok.done.
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rigonatti> so, now ?
<litb> is there anything i have to change after enabling my root account ?
<sheldonc> rigonatti: then change your repositories to something useful (enable universe, etc, then click apply, there will be a button in there somewhere)
<sheldonc> rigonatti: then after that, fetch updates, then you have a whole bunch of software you can install. (okay, i'm not very good at explaining some things :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sheldonc:  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you know the answer to my question?
<rigonatti> sheldonc...you didnt get it
<Jack_Sparrow> For the hard drive install can I setup my partitions in advance and does it install grub for dual boot systems
<rigonatti> the app isnt listede at Adept
<sheldonc> rigonatti: which app ?
<rigonatti> well ..opera isnt there ...synce isnt there ..
<sheldonc> Jack_Sparrow: set up your partitions in advance?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs
<Jack_Sparrow> what about grub for dual boot
<rigonatti> i need another Instantig messagin ...kopete didnt connect ...
<sheldonc> Jack_Sparrow: coming from windows ? i guess you have a huge ntfs partition at the moment?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have sevveral partitions, including fat32 a linux swap and an ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> and yes an ntfs
<rigonatti> =(
<Jack_Sparrow> I never move to ntfs from linux, always useing fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> rigo, I am booting KU on another machine to see if I can install ff
<Jack_Sparrow> it will take a minute
<sheldonc> rigonatti: the universe repository has gaim, amsn, firefox, etc. i dont know if it has opera or not, but if it doesnt its probably because of a licensing thing
<rigonatti> txs jack
<sheldonc> opera is the goofiest browser in the world anyhow
<Search4Lancer> is there a log where I can see anything done on my computer?
<rigonatti> I type "amsn" in Quick filter ...and shows nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> np rigonatti
<sheldonc> Jack_Sparrow: what the installer did for me was (this isnt the live cd installer, that didnt really work for a friend of mine ) resize my ntfs partition for me and gave me an ext3 and swap
<rigonatti> I type "amsn" in Quick filter ...and shows nothing
<sheldonc> Jack_Sparrow: it did give me grub and windows was still on the list.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool thanks
<sheldonc> Jack_Sparrow: then a little while later i screwed up my install badly, then the installer let me delete the old ext3 and swap and do its thing on the free space
<sheldonc> Jack_Sparrow: i dont know if this answers your question or not though
<Jack_Sparrow> Good to know I am sure I will crash it
<Jack_Sparrow> rigonatti:  I havent forgot you..
* goldenear wonder why so many people still keep to use msn (and so keep to give money an power to Micro$oft)
<rigonatti> o //
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont pay MS anything... I make money fixing MS boxes
<rigonatti> i got this ...synce*.rpm , and firefox*.tar.gz.  but ?I dont know how to install..
<goldenear> It's not because you don't pay them that you don't make them get more money...
<rigonatti> then ...the konquer connects to internet ..but kopete didnt find the MSN server ...so I was looking for anothere client...
<rigonatti> but ...isnt easy install a app in Kubuntu right ? I mean..linux,
<sheldonc> goldenear: so you don't use the msn protocol at all?
<goldenear> I prefer jabber
<sheldonc> IRC > all but i have a hard time teaching friends to use it
<Adam_eM> hi there
<Adam_eM> does adept seeks packages in added sources ?
<Adam_eM> there's only few packages there
<sheldonc> Adam_eM: might have to click apply  after changing the repository list or fetch updates afterwards
<rigonatti> Adam :did u pres "fetch updtates"
<ubuntu> rig, its Jack on the second pc
<goldenear> I just keep using my old msm account (created before jabber was usable) and use it on my jabber/msn gateway to talk to sb on msn... But I just talk to the people on msn to ask them to use jabber instead :)
<rigonatti> o.O  whats in going on with my fingers =P
<rigonatti> goldenear: your live will be better if Microsoft Fail off ? So ..then you will focus on IBM ?? Novell ? Apple ? bah!
<rigonatti> dont mind me ...im just angry ...coz i cant use linux =(
<sheldonc> goldenear: whats the difference between using a gateway and just using kopete or amsn?
<Adam_eM> i meant the add/remove thing. Can i use it to install new software ? i mean any software, just like in synaptic
<goldenear> rigonatti: my life will be better if Microsoft use open standards (and every body else also)
<rigonatti> Adam: I have the same question ... I dont know how to install nothing outside de Adept ...a
<ubuntu> rigonatti:  did you do the adept update first
<ubuntu> I did that and firefox shows up now
<rigonatti> goldnear: so... create your own ...then ask to your friend to use your open standard ...then ..create a company ...and still make money ...and drop microsoft of capitalism throne.
<Adam_eM> rigonatti: you may install software via synaptic/apt
<rigonatti> ubuntu .....you mean "Fetch Updates" ?
<rigonatti> Adam_eM:  im a newbie in linux  =/
<goldenear> sheldonc: the difference is that I have no contacts on msn. I just use the msn gateway to talk to people that don't have a jabber id yet :)
<ubuntu> Look at the adept option in the menu and look down 4 lines
<Adam_eM> rigonatti: in adept seek for synaptic and install it
<goldenear> sheldonc: do you use amsn ?
<ubuntu> kmenu - sysem - system update wizard
<ubuntu> only takes a minute to get the list of available files
<rigonatti> Safe upgrade and full upgrade ?
<sheldonc> goldenear: kopete mostly... im tired of IM though. over 500 contacts, but all the interesting people are on irc anyhow
<ubuntu> I cant stal long because the wife wants to take a jacuzzi
<ubuntu> rigonatti:  no
<ubuntu> one sec
<rigonatti> Adam ..the onlue synaptics iss a Synaptcs TouchPad driver =(
<goldenear> sheldonc: do you use jabber ?
<Adam_eM> rigonatti: the second one
<sheldonc> goldenear: nope, never really saw the benefit
<ubuntu> rigonatti:  are you in adept or the adept "List" updater?
<rigonatti> ubuntu : adept help shows me Adept Manager 1.0
<goldenear> sheldonc: the benefit is that it's an open standard (not conforting the power of Micro$oft).
<rigonatti> Adam..its just one file to Touch pad..
<Adam_eM> can i add a source in synaptic (because it''s easier) and then simply use it in adept, or i have to add it separately
<sheldonc> goldenear: but i guess i do have the odd GTalk account, which apparantely uses jabber :/
<ubuntu> top of page should read adept updater
<ubuntu> top of window
<rigonatti> hold a sec
<goldenear> sheldonc: yes indeed, GTalk uses jabber... so you have a jabber id :) and anybody with a jabber id can talk to you :D
<Adam_eM> rigonatti:  so launch kmenu -> run command and type synaptic
<goldenear> sheldonc: that's the benefit IMHO... no monopoly!
<ubuntu> I hate to leave without getting you FF but a jacuzzi really sounds good this morning
<sheldonc> goldenear: true. clients just need to get better
<goldenear> sheldonc: kopete is pretty nice
<rigonatti> ubuntu...im in adept updater
<sheldonc> goldenear: what client do you use?
<goldenear> sheldonc: kopete :)
* _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<rigonatti> Adam " coul not run the specified command"
<goldenear> sheldonc: and exodus at my work where I unfortunatly have to use windows
<sheldonc> goldenear: what about multiuser chats and webcam tho?
<rigonatti> please ....con someone help me to install a aplication  =(
<goldenear> sheldonc: multiuser chats is great in jabber. webcam/audio support beggin to be supported with "jingle" (a voip technologie for jabber)
<rigonatti> isnt Kubuntu to be easy ??
<ryan> can anyone lend me some help????
<Jack_Sparrow> rigonatti:  we are trying but you need to listen as well
<sheldonc> rigonatti: no luck with adept?
<rigonatti> ops...
<Jack_Sparrow> Did you update your adept list?
<rigonatti> well ....the adept updter ..show no updates ... 1276 files avaliable..
<Jack_Sparrow> Do that and Firefox will show up
<goldenear> ryan: what's your problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you see ff in the list
<Jack_Sparrow> It shows up ghere
<rigonatti> at Adept List...Quick Filter> type: firefox show me::  Package : mzila-firefox-locale-en-gb Status: installed
<ryan> thanks goldenear just got kubuntu on changed from mandriva but when I try to install the kdebase-dev it totally f***s up the system
<sheldonc> Jack_Sparrow: he might be using that Add/Remove Files dialog, i have no idea what the hell is in that window (i'd look now but i kind of hosed my desktop)
<ryan> i think its a problem with PATHs not being found
<goldenear> ryan: what happens exactly when you try to install kdebase-dev ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Back after a nice hot jacuzzi
<ryan> goldenear: the installtion is successful but when I try to open my files up (ie home) i get an error "The file or folder system:/home.desktop does not exist"
<rigonatti> =.
<sheldonc> rigonatti: try typing "firefox" in run command
<goldenear> ryan: are on on kubuntu dapper ?
<rigonatti> sehldcon "could not run the specified command"
<CaBlGuY-Sleep> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<goldenear> ryan: are you using breezy or dapper ?
<CaBlGuY> dapper is not released yet..
<ryan> im not sure really its the latest kubuntu version
* sheldonc doesnt understand why we have to put dapper discussion in a different channel...
<rigonatti> ryan...what is your iso file name
<CaBlGuY> dapper comes out on the 6th of June..  Breezy is the "latest" until that point..
<ryan> kubuntu 5.10
<CaBlGuY> yea, thqat's breezy
<ryan> pretty sure its breezy
<rigonatti> =D
* CaBlGuY can't wait till Dapper.   :)
<CaBlGuY> few more days..
<CaBlGuY> !seen Hobsee
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: i haven't seen 'hobsee'
<CaBlGuY> :0|
<ccc_> CaBlGuY: 1st of june, not 6th.
<rigonatti> so....can I give up ? =/
<ryan> anyone know why its going wrong then??
<goldenear> ryan: try to upgrade to dapper
<ryan> its totally knacked everything, all my paths are knacked i think
<CaBlGuY> ccc_,  word..   ;)
<CaBlGuY> ryan,  "knacked"???
<CaBlGuY> rigonatti,  give up for what??
<rigonatti> for install
<CaBlGuY> instal  for what distro?
<rigonatti> im using the kubunt
<rigonatti> but dont know how to install app
<CaBlGuY> ahhh
<CaBlGuY> and I suppose your not usin the kanaptic utility...
<rigonatti> i man ..i have a tar.gz packege..a rpm pack
<CaBlGuY> what r u tryin to install?
<goldenear> ryan: go to kubuntu.org, get the kubuntu dapper RC iso and reinstall your kubuntu. you'll see dapper in better than breezy :D
<rigonatti> Synce ...Firefox..
<ryan> is there that big a difference between dapper and breezy??????
<rigonatti> dapper its gnome ....breezy is kde ?
<ccc_> rigonatti: no
<ccc_> rigonatti: dapper is version 6.06, breezy is 5.10
<tristanmike> rigonatti, no, all releases have a gnome version and a kde version
<CaBlGuY> no..   gnome andf K are just apps for the desktop environment..
<rigonatti> ok...but please help me to install
<CaBlGuY> rigonatti,  u don't have Firefox installed yet?
<rigonatti> nope...
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<rigonatti> just konqueor
<CaBlGuY> do this..
<ccc_> ryan: well, 8 months of hard work make a difference :)
<CaBlGuY> go to kannaptic..
<CaBlGuY> u know where that bis yes?
<ryan> dapper is gnome? but then how can it be kubuntu. I thought kubuntu was kde environment????
<rigonatti> kannaptc? let me see
<CaBlGuY> wait, my bad.. "Synaptic"..
<rigonatti> no..where is ?
<ccc_> ryan: YES kubuntu is kde ;)
<CaBlGuY> under system on the "star" menu..
<rigonatti> where can i fine synaptic
<rigonatti> find*
<CaBlGuY> *"star"
<tristanmike> ryan, Dapper uses gnome and Kubuntu Dapper uses kde
<CaBlGuY> dammit..  "START"..
<CaBlGuY> there..
<CaBlGuY> Grrrrrrr
<ryan> sweet thanks!!!!
<tristanmike> ryan, so it's "Ubuntu Dapper - Gnome" and "Kubuntu Dapper - KDE"
<CaBlGuY> find it rigonatti ??
<rigonatti> nope =$
<CaBlGuY> ok..  what desktop environment u got?
<rigonatti> KDE ..
<CaBlGuY> O)K..
<CaBlGuY> clikc on the little K for the "start" ,menu..
<rigonatti> ok
<CaBlGuY> then..  you will see syatem... go to that, then click on Package manager, (Synaptic)
<CaBlGuY> U will have to put the root pass in to get to it
<ryan> thanks tristanmike, ill get kubuntu dapper
<tristanmike> ryan, you can have them all installed at the same time
<slow-motion> re
<chx> I have a suspicion that one of my DVI connectors are dead on the video card. If I use Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-1" then it works , if I use Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0" then it does not work. Monitors identical and they both work. Card is an nvidia fx5200 with dual dvi connectors. How could I verify that the "1st LCD" connector is indeed dead?
<ryan> have them all installed at the same time?
<ryan> ??
<tristanmike> ryan, you can get the standard Ubuntu release then when it's installed "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and poof you'll have Gnome and KDE
<CaBlGuY> rigonatti,  got it ?
<ryan> mmm I havent used Gnome for years, I always thought it looked really shabby
<tristanmike> ryan, or you can get the Kubuntu release and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and you will have Ubuntu
<ccc_> CaBlGuY: the default package manager in kubuntu is adept, not synaptic.
<CaBlGuY> ccc_,  then maybe u should be helpin then..   :-|
<tristanmike> ryan, or you can "sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu" and have Gnome/KDE/XFCE and the Educational Ubuntu release all together living in harmony :)
<CaBlGuY> rigonatti,  just open the package manager..
<ccc_> that was just FYI, no offense :)
<CaBlGuY> ccc_,  thanks!  I'll let ya know if I need help in the future pal..  ;)
<CaBlGuY> rigonatti,  whats goin on there d00d..   your not sayin much...
<ryan> tristanmike, id prefer to keep my *nix install to a minimum, but thanks anyway. Is there somewhere i can see a version history to see the differences in dapper to breezy???
<CaBlGuY> and also ccc_  if you know sometihn, and someone needs some help, just start given help.  not "correcting" others..  that what this channel is for..,
<CaBlGuY> rigonatti,  ansa me..   talk to me..   ya still there??  :-O
<tristanmike> ryan, there are many differences between Breezy and Dapper, but the wiki might be your best bet, check out the Dapper Flights pages to see some of the new things they've been working on
<_michal> hey people
<_michal> does anybody use video chat on KDE?
<sheldonc> _michal: apparantely amsn and kopete can do it
<_michal> sheldonc: thx
<CaBlGuY> ok im out for a bit..  would someone take the riegns on rigonatti  if he comes back please..
<CaBlGuY> *P00F*
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello All
<_michal> Yo Jack_Sparrow
<nico8481> Jack_Sparrow: cap'tain
<_michal> Jack_Sparrow: or should I say ahoy :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey _michal
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo Ho works for me
<BrunoTorres> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> 15 men on Bill Gates's chest yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
<Jack_Sparrow> DId rigatoni ever get firefox..
<rigonatti> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> HEy there..
<Jack_Sparrow> how far did you get
<rigonatti> i dont know jack.. should my my connection...
<rigonatti> i mean:
<rigonatti> im using trough a proxy ..the proxy is in a windows machine
<rigonatti> konqueor connect ...but others things couldnt
<BrunoTorres> my friend rigonatti needs some help configuring a kubuntu machine to access the internet via nat, from a windows box...is it possible? does anyone here know how to do this or can point him some link that explains it?
<Jack_Sparrow> shouldnt matter as long as you have internet
<Jack_Sparrow> rig do you have internet with Ku os
<Jack_Sparrow> IS he running ku in a windows window?
<rigonatti> tyep...but just when I set browser to use the proxy
<BrunoTorres> no, he doesn't have internet connection with ku...
<jarlath> Does anyone know if my laptop could be damaging my dvd drive? Its an old PIII and it gets extremely hot. The discs sometimes come out roasting hot, and after only 5 months, I have to return it.
<BrunoTorres> he was connecting via proxy
<rigonatti> no..i have two machines: Windows (with proxy)...and Kubunt in my laptop
<BrunoTorres> but he configured the proxy only for konqueror
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> why not use a router? not trying to be a pain.. just suggesting
<BrunoTorres> it'd be nice if he could configure it for the whole system...i suggested him to use NAT, but I don't remember how to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> Im not the one for nat either
<rigonatti> I know jack ...but look ...if I put a proxy in Widnows machine ...how can i setup for whole system in Kubuntu ?
<ubuntu> As an example... I am here
<Jack_Sparrow> and I am here
<rigonatti> i Mean..thats should why i didnt get the updtaes from Adept
<BrunoTorres> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how to make apt connect via proxy? it'd be a solution by now
<rigonatti> Bruno: yeah! this shoudl work!
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry no, Im too much of a noob for that.
<rigonatti> ops...should*
<BrunoTorres> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks anyway
<rigonatti> ubuntu::  do you know ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have two boxes one using xp and the other ku
<BrunoTorres> who's the proxy/nat guy here?
<rigonatti> how to setup a proxy for the whole system ?
<ubuntu> and I can bounce between them with my kvm switch.. argh its fun
<ubuntu> have you tried a search for kde proxy config?
<rigonatti> yeah....found nothing that helps =(
<rigonatti> any clue ?
<BrunoTorres> I think the best thing wold be to connect via nat...I remember it was not that hard to do, but I don't remember how
<BrunoTorres> ubuntu, do you know how to setup a ku machine to connect via nat from a windows box?
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<Jack_Sparrow> He has konq working right
<rigonatti> jack: Konquer works fine when i put proxy settings..
<rigonatti> but Kopete (ie) doesnt
<uniq> brunotorres: just set the gateway IP on the kubuntu machine to the IP of the windows machine.
<Jack_Sparrow> http://movingparts.net/2005/01/ try this link
<belkrem> i have a question is it a bad thing to use debian sid sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<EvilIdler> Binaries aren't guaranteed to mix well
<Jack_Sparrow> WOuld you put diesel fuel in your corvette?
<belkrem> are gauranteed or probably won't work
<BrunoTorres> uniq: this didn't work
<belkrem> arn't
<Jack_Sparrow> BrunoTorres:  did you look at that link'
<EvilIdler> They could work, but Ubuntu might have different dependencies, and some may be split into more packages, or merged into fewer
<EvilIdler> Building source-package might fail for the same reasons
<Thinjon100> Hey, I'm reading the tutorial on Xgl/Compiz in Dapper, there's a line editing the Gnome settings "sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom"  Where is the equivalent settings file for kdm?
<EvilIdler> kdesu kate
<belkrem> debian is testing a few files like libc6-2.3.6-7. that i need as a dependacy
<BrunoTorres> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but it's about a kopete bug...our biggest problem is on apt
<Jack_Sparrow> It is about setting up proxy in kde..
<Thinjon100> Seems kdesu kate just opens a blank textfile... is it saving to a config file somewhere special?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rigs' initial question was about kopete
<gil> ok i need some help with k3b?
<rigonatti> yep.... in true Jack ...kopete ..and Adep doesnt get a connection ...
<rigonatti> Just the konqueor ...
<rigonatti> so ..I presume that was bout the proxy config ..
<Thinjon100> ok, let me rephrase... what's the equivalent custom-settings file for KDM vs. Gnome's "/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom" ?
<gil> i know this is probably a noob question but what am i supposed to installl to allow k3b to butn mp3 files
<gil> *burn
<rigonatti> I can set the proxy at Konqueor...but not to whole system you know ?
<EvilIdler> Kopete needs to connect to port 5222 on the server for Jabber protocol, 5223 or 5224 if SSL
<sredna> Hello
<sredna> Doing an upgrade fails today (it's been quite a while since I did that last time)
<sredna> First, there was a warning about kaffeine and xine, and now kde-lang-en fails with a comment about debconf
<sredna> Any hints?
<ubuntu> rigonatti:  did you set the default gateway in system settings
<EvilIdler> I can't find any proxy options in Kopete, except for file transfers *on a per-account basis*. I'd file that under design-flaws and look for other methods :/
<rigonatti> ubuntu ..yeah ....i put x.x.0.1 that is my NIC in windows
<Thinjon100> :(
<ubuntu> rigonatti: ask that same question over in the Mepis room.. a guy there has set that up
<rigonatti> Mepis room is a channel?
<ubuntu> Damn..
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> join #Mepis
<ubuntu> Please dont flame me on that k.
<Thinjon100> Hey, I'm reading the tutorial on Xgl/Compiz in Dapper, there's a line editing the Gnome settings "sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom"  What is the equivalent settings file for KDE to add/edit?
<ubuntu> THe new Mepis is based on Ubun
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: kdesu kate
<Thinjon100> All that seems to do is open a blank textfile
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: You need to add the path to the file, of course
<Thinjon100> I need to know what file I'm supposed to be adding/editing...  that's my question
<Thinjon100> I know what file it is for Gnome... I want to know what the equivalent file is in KDE
<EvilIdler> Lessee if I can find it
<sredna> Sudo kate <file names>
<sredna> Thinjon100: ^
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<sredna> But you can open them now you have an instance owned by root...
<Thinjon100> I've tried searching for custom-settings files for KDE to no avail... the tutorial was written for Gnome, though I imagine it should work for both equally
<Thinjon100> Thank you, EvilIdler
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: Warning - that's a very different config file ;)
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: If you're going to add a program to launch along with X on login, there might be better ways to do it
<Thinjon100> I'll make sure I back everything up... but heck, what's another reinstall?  I've already attempted 11 installs since yesterday... seems no distro likes my computer without a LOT of editing
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: Kubuntu 5.10 was the first one that gave me sound AND graphics at the same time :)
<Thinjon100> Well, the tutorial has me adding 4 lines, I /think/ it's creating a new server type using Xgl
<Thinjon100> EvilIdler, I had luck with Ubuntu and Kubuntu Dapper (and nothing else I've tried, Breezy, a few FC's, a Gentoo, and a SuSE)... but even they won't work my video initially, and for some reason Ubuntu Dapper setup my wireless card, where Kubuntu didn't *shrug*
<Thinjon100> But now I've got Kubuntu running my wireless and my nvidia card... want to see if I can get this Xgl running, and then turn on TwinView... I'm betting I can break my computer again before the end of the day :-P
<uwo> any of you play chess over the internet - asking because i would like to know what is a good server...
<lwizardl> whats a good newsgroup binaries downloader besides pan? pan seems to crash and close itself to often for me
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: I get as far as unpacking the kernel for Dapper :P
<Prak> is nixternal here?
<Prak> does anyone know how to run the dapper live/install RC version on live?
<Prak> does anyone know how to run dapper RC cd on live cd mode?
<Thinjon100> Prak: Did you download the liveCD... or the install CD?  I know when I downloaded, there were multiple versions available
<Prak> there's only one cd
<Prak> downloaded release candidate
<EvilIdler> Then there should be an option right at the bootmenu
<Thinjon100> and EvilIdler, I took one look at that rc file and ran screaming in terror... no Xgl/Compiz attempt for me today :P  I'll settle with getting Twinview working hehe
<Prak> but i don't see it
<Prak> i downloaded the alternate cd instead of the desktop cd
<Prak> would it make a difference?
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: I ran screaming, took off and am now safely orbiting, far away from the rc file :)
<EvilIdler> Thinjon100: You should rather start kcontrol and enter the KDM setup there, become admin and add any programs to launch at login. At least I think there is an option there
<Thinjon100> Hehehe... apparently someone in the thread had gotten it working on Kubuntu, but no hint there as to what settings file they editted, either
<Thinjon100> I'm not sure if it's a program starting so much as re-routing X calls from X11 (or Xfce) to Xgl
<EvilIdler> That would probably need some configfile surgery :/
<Thinjon100> Yeah... when I feel like completely reinstalling my system again, I might try it
<Prak> what's the difference between dapper rc alternate and desktop?
<Lorandka> ok, so here's the problem: last time i have messed up xorg.conf, now, when it boots up , the refresh rate is higher than the monitor can support. scrren unusable. i have tried bootin up in that command line mode, and tried editin g xorg.conf. (nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf) but the config file is empty
<EvilIdler> Lorandka: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lithium> hello, anyone knows how to use smime signatures with kmail? i have my key (+cert chain) as a pkcs#12 file and somehow i cant find a way to import this into kmail.
<Lorandka> EvilIdler: unknown command
<Lorandka> i tried that
<Lorandka> brb
<EvilIdler> Lorandka: install gkdebconf
<dergringo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<piotrek> macd, hi :)
<Prak> does anyone know the difference between dapper desktop and alternate?
<dergringo> Prak: It is not a question of Dapper. Kubuntu is using the KDE Desktop and Ubuntu is using Gnome
<Lorandka> darn
<Lorandka> didnt worked
<Lorandka> notihng workes
<Prak> i mean what's the difference between using the desktop cd and alternate cd?
<Lorandka> it was a bad ideea to choose kubuntu
<Lorandka> i'm sick of it
<lithium> Prak: i'm not sure if i am right, but maybe the desktop cd is the live cd with expresso installer and the alternate cd is the cosole based installer
<lithium> Lorandka: why? what does not work?
<Prak> ok
<Lorandka> cannot edit  the xorg.conf
<nico8481> o-oh! captain left the ship!
<Prak> maybe that's why i can't run the live cd
<lithium> Lorandka: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lorandka> doesn't work
<Lorandka> empty buffer
<Lorandka> i have booted up in recovery mode
<Lorandka> when i install someting..always the same damn problem...refresh rate
<Lorandka> darn tired of reinstalling the whole thing everyday
<nico8481> Lorandka: xorg.conf should not be empty... did you use a big X in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? because you wrote "/etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<Lorandka> no i haven't used the big fucin X ....
<Lorandka> X-(
<nico8481> so go do it :)
<Lorandka> darn
<Lorandka> brb
<Lorandka> hopefully when i join the chat again later, i will do it from kde
<Lorandka> brb
<uscg_corey> anyone know default evolution source location?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi all, just got Ku installed and even used adept to install firefox.. nice job..
<Jack_Sparrow> It seems quiet
<DrNickRiviera> how do i "uninstall" a program that i've compiled myself and is in /usr/local
<XVampireX> Hi
<DrNickRiviera> do i just delete the folder?
<XVampireX> I was here at a friends place today, we were trying to make an internet connection working (we were on windows, and it worked there).... Can anyone please take their time and help a friend of mine?
<ubuntu_> hi
<visikLive> why on the ubiquity intaller there isn't reiserfs ?
<visikLive> I'm very disappointed about this
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey all, anyone know how to change the theme of the taskbar
<Jack_Sparrow> XVampireX: whats the problem
<XVampireX> He's using router/modem combo (router inside a modem) well, an adsl modem
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<XVampireX> But linux can't find the connection or perhaps the router can't find linux
<Jack_Sparrow> He is plugged directly into the router/modem?
<XVampireX> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Im surprised it didnt autodetect
<Jack_Sparrow> Was the modem on when he booted?
<XVampireX> Yes
<XVampireX> It kinda did, but the internet connection itself didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> just checking.
<XVampireX> This is the modem: http://www.inoviatele.com/Products_Hi/HiBFOCuS_312+.asp
<Jack_Sparrow> This is my first day on Kubuntu so I am VERY new to this
<EvilIdler> TRy running dhclient manually in a term
<Jack_Sparrow> It does work with his MS box correct?
<XVampireX> Oh, I'm not very new, I was around here helping people, but this is one thing I can't do.... I mean, everything here works fine (I'm at home, I was helping my friend)
<XVampireX> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Evilcan help more than I can
<XVampireX> Just a sec, I'll call my friend here
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: One trick that might work is to open a console in Windows and run "ipconfig /release" before rebooting into Linux
<EvilIdler> That modem is an ADSL2+ modem, so it's very new, and therefore a lot of unknowns about it
<XVampireX> Oh
<n8schicht> hallo
<XVampireX> The manual says it works with linux but no instructions as to how to get it working
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: It's probably best to completely unplug all power to the modem before trying it in Linux, of course.
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to figure out how to change the color of my taskbar..
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: That just means the average Linux user knows more than the average manual writer :)
<n8schicht> Isn't "Konversation" multilingual? Where can I change it?
<XVampireX> Hehe
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: You change KDE's language settings, and any programs that support that should automagically change next time they run
<XVampireX> He's on live cd though
<n8schicht> @EvilIdler: I thought so, too. But it's still in english. I remember Kanotix has a german version of it. But Kubuntu...?
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: Check that kde-i18n-de or something similar is installed
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: dhclient sometimes reports something useful. Tell him to 'sudo dhclient' or 'sudo dhclient eth0' in a konsole
<n8schicht> @EvilIdler: It is, but still...
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: Then it might be an oversight from the packagers :/
<n8schicht> @EvilIdler: Ah, OK. Thanks!
<XVampireX> Evilldler: thanks, I will
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: language-pack-kde-de also installed?
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: Are you on Breezy or Dapper?
<n8schicht> @EvilIdler: Yes, that plus "base", and also "language-pack-de" + base
<n8schicht> @EvilIdler: Dapper
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: I'm on Breezy, so I'm downloading those packages now to see if Konversation has any files here.
<XVampireX> EvilIdler: Is it supposed to connect to the net automatically?
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: Yes, dhclient negotiates DNS and gatewayd
<EvilIdler> Gateways, even
<n8schicht> @EvilIdler: Cool, thanks for your effort!
<XVampireX> EvilIdler: Thanks :)
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: I find konversation translations in the Breezy package. Downloading the same Dapper package and checking for it.
<XVampireX> EvilIdler: Ok, it says: "Unknown hardware type 776"
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: The error rings a bell, but I can't quite place it..
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: Confirmed missing. I suggest a bug-report ASAFP :)
<n8schicht> @EvilIdler: Thanks!! Where do I report this?
<NthDegree> if I set up a multiboot for openbsd, ubuntu, kubuntu and windows - does the /boot partition have to be a Primary partition?
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: Looking up a URL for the package now
<XVampireX> EvilIdler: So what is he supposed to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> NthDegree: I believe it does
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: I remember where I got that error before - some versions of Debian had a dhclient of some version that wasn't compatible with whatever the modem was sending. Non-standard DHCP server in it, or something :/
<XVampireX> Oh
<Jack_Sparrow> I just installed the XP theme in Ku and it is freaky..
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: The almighty Google failed here, so it's a bit poopy :/
<NthDegree> Jack_Sparrow I like it :p but it spoils linux by making it into a winblows clone
<Jack_Sparrow> It heps to lure users away with a friendly "Face"
<Jack_Sparrow> helps
<Eroick> is kubuntu the same thing as ubuntu exactly except for it has KDE instead of Gnome?
<Paradosso> Eroick, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Thats the only difference?
<Eroick> ok, and what does KDE have that Gnome doesn't
<NthDegree> K3V
<Jack_Sparrow> Nicer users
<NthDegree> K3B**
<NthDegree> an integrated web browser - konqueror
<EvilIdler> GAH, I hate the bugreport interface on launchpad :(
<EvilIdler> I'm up to 20 clicks before I find my target
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/language-pack-kde-de/+bugs
<CaBlGuY> anyone around who knows stuff..  :p
<NthDegree> Eroick:  KDE is nice in the fact that it is all integrated like windows but w/o the problems :D
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: I noticed there were other translations missing, too. I think it's a lack of people ;)
<n8schicht> @EvilIdler: I will report it. Thanks again for your efforts and help!
<Eroick> NthDegree: is KDE more like OSX than Gnome?
<NthDegree> Eroick: KDE is more windows than Gnome! the taskbar is @ the bottom
<EvilIdler> n8schicht: No prob. I've been elbow-deep in bug reports today, and a translation-related problem might affect some languages I need too ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> People it has been fun, I will be back with more questions at a leter time..  So far I love this..
<NthDegree> Eroick:  Just use google images and see if you like the look :)
<CaBlGuY> yur welcoe Jack_Sparrow   ;o)
<Jack_Sparrow> And go to kde-look.org to see the different themes
<CaBlGuY> *welcome even..
<Jack_Sparrow> np cabi
<NthDegree> Jack_Sparrow I love the fact that linux dev teams DONT TRY TO SPY ON YOU :p
<EvilIdler> My Kubuntu desktop is a bit windows-y, and my Windows desktop looks like classic Mac with OSX themes.
<Eroick> does anyone here have a wifi card working with ndiswrapper on Dapper RC?
<Jack_Sparrow> I patched all of that out of XP.. including the activation
<EvilIdler> All that CPU power on the Windows computer is wasted, since the OS steals it all now :(
<EvilIdler> Damn registry.
<NthDegree> Eroick:  use a wired router with wireless connections supported :)
<EvilIdler> It's like maintaining all of /etc/ and /var/ in memory at all times, except with inefficient hashing
<Jack_Sparrow> Again, take care...
<CaBlGuY> dapper has firefox 1.5 in it right??
<Eroick> hmm, ive used ubuntu alot, is kubuntu worth a shot?
<EvilIdler> Eroick: Do you like KDE?
<CaBlGuY> Eroick,  just a different desktop..  that's all the diff there is
<CaBlGuY> and yes, it's worth "a shot"
<ollo82_> my kaffeine isnt working, some problem with gstreamer
<ollo82_> anyone an idea?
<CaBlGuY> sorry ollo82_  I;m not good with gstreamer..
<ollo82_> i dont want gstreamer
<CaBlGuY> yet..
<Eroick___> hmm, ive used ubuntu alot, is kubuntu worth a shot?
<CaBlGuY> yea but, that's your problem..
<CaBlGuY> Eroick___,  read up..  /\
<EvilIdler> Eroick___: It's just an apt-get away - 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', so you can try it. You're not losing your Gnome desktop.
<MasterEvilAce> Eroick: kubuntu is ubuntu with the KDE as default
<CaBlGuY> MasterEvilAce,  not default, just an add-on..
<NthDegree> Eroick: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same thing - "sudo -i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ollo82_> which engine is the standard for kaffeine in kubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> u can choose whatever environment u want on the log in screen
<EvilIdler> I like bug-report #1 :)
<sheldonc> its a bug everyone can work on
<CaBlGuY> EvilIdler,  what report is that?
<NthDegree> bug1
<NthDegree> !bug1
<ubotu> NthDegree: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NthDegree> !bug 1
<ubotu> NthDegree: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NthDegree> !bug #1
<ubotu> NthDegree: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<EvilIdler> CaBlGuY: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+bug/1
<CaBlGuY> aqsis bug report?
<NthDegree> not really a bug :P just consumer stupidity
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm
<XVampireX> LOL!
<EvilIdler> It's a critical problem, though, so it's assigned to the founder ;)
<CaBlGuY> LOL  that's funny..
<CaBlGuY> Bill sux anyway.. ;-)
<NthDegree> CaBlGuY: it's SERIOUS
<CaBlGuY> yea.. it is..
<XVampireX> :D
<CaBlGuY> and he STILL SUX
<sheldonc> bill isn't bad
<NthDegree> everyone using a crap system is awful
<XVampireX> You people work on converting your friends and family
<CaBlGuY> bILL CAN KISS MY U KNOW WHAT..
<NthDegree> bill isn't bad, the company blows that's all
<CaBlGuY> Ooops sorry bout the caps..
<sheldonc> CaBlGuY: there is a lot of outrageously rich people in america. Bill Gates isn't the worst of them.
<EvilIdler> My mother gets Kubuntu once she buys a decent printer
<CaBlGuY> NO, it all started with bill..
<MasterEvilAce> LOL @ BUG
<EvilIdler> Grandpa is already on it, thanks to me doing the hardware buying
<CaBlGuY> sheldonc,  PLease..
<Chousuke> CaBlGuY: Bill actually donates a lot to charity. :)
<MasterEvilAce> bill donates a helll of a lot
<Chousuke> And I mean a _lot_
<XVampireX> Yeah, donates
<EvilIdler> Tax dodge!
<CaBlGuY> he has held back opertunity and closed doors on lots of stuff as far as open sorce goes..
<XVampireX> It's good
<MasterEvilAce> he's giving away his money when he dies to charities, etc.
<CaBlGuY> and he's not the "richest man i the world" for no reason..
<XVampireX> He didn't die
<sheldonc> its probably a tax dodge, but he's a better spender, than say, offspring of the Hiltons....
<CaBlGuY> Chousuke,  no, he don't..  he is wife does..
<CaBlGuY> ;-0
<Chousuke> :P
<XVampireX> CaBlGuY: He's not the richest man in the world
<CaBlGuY> XVampireX,  I know..
<XVampireX> Everywhere except sweden
<XVampireX> or was it norway
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<MasterEvilAce> how has bill held back open source? the only way is they don't release window's stuff so opensource can learn from it.. i hope i would never be forced by the public to release what i've worked on
<Chousuke> CaBlGuY: He's rich because he's a damn good businessman.
<XVampireX> That founder of that furniture company
<XVampireX> Is the richest
<Chousuke> Ikea? :p
<XVampireX> yeah
<MasterEvilAce> if any of you were in his position, you would do the same things.. making sure your stuff is installed on computers and widely used/available
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: What we are doing with Linux
<XVampireX> Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Chousuke> Microsoft have used a lot of dubious tactics, but it's not entirely Gates' fault.
<sheldonc> MSFT made a product. You bought it thinking it was all that and a bag of pancakes. It wasn't. Get over it.
<CaBlGuY> Chousuke,  no, he's rich because he's #1 and FORMOST greedy, #2 he's got the corner on the corperate(sp) market..   and #3. He STOLE the idea form Apple b4 it was apple back in the day..
<MasterEvilAce> Apple stole ideas too
<MasterEvilAce> from xerox
<MasterEvilAce> so shut up about stealing
<CaBlGuY> I don;'t have to..
<MasterEvilAce> everyone steals / "borrows" ideas
<CaBlGuY> still
<XVampireX> Apple and Microsoft both stole the ideas from unix!
<Chousuke> CaBlGuY: ie. He's a damn good businessman.
<sheldonc> apple is even more closed than MSFT
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce:  For one if I programmed properly then i'd want everyone to see the beauty of my code and help make my software better :D
<EvilIdler> See "Pirates of Silicon Valley" :)
<godlkwrth> windows is just a macos port to x86 :P
<CaBlGuY> he done it so he could get there idea and make money off of it
<XVampireX> It was unix
<Chousuke> godlkwrth: Mac OS Classic, you mean?. :)
<CaBlGuY> Chousuke,  whatever...   he's a thief and a liar as far as Im concered...
<Chousuke> CaBlGuY: oh well
<XVampireX> Chousuke: He didn't say Mac OS X
<XVampireX> or she
<Chousuke> XVampireX: yeah.
<NthDegree> Chousuke:  Mac OS X is UNIX
<h3sp4wn> XVampireX: That means linux definately stole the ideas from UNIX even more blatently
<godlkwrth> mac os x is far greater technology wise than windows
<Chousuke> But Mac OS X is Mac OS ten :P
<sheldonc> We need MSFT. If you don't have anybody to compete with, then how good would your game get? If MSFT dies, then we die.
<Chousuke> And I know
<Chousuke> I'm using OS X
<XVampireX> h3sp4wn: Yup
<CaBlGuY> u can't steal somethin that's free..  IE: Linux using Unix..
<NthDegree> yea
<XVampireX> Chousuke: Mac OS X is Mac OS running on top of  X server
<EvilIdler> There are worms all over the channel! Where's the can?
<Chousuke> XVampireX: ?)
<Chousuke> XVampireX: OS X doesn't use X Window system.
* CaBlGuY kicks the can outa the room
<h3sp4wn> UNIX is not free (it costs a fortune an os certified as UNIX)
<NthDegree> YES IT DOES
<CaBlGuY> ;o)
<MasterEvilAce> Microsoft protects their products--you can't deny that, and you can't fault them for that. They run a business like any other business would run. They're not entirely evil or anything, they just know how to do things from a business perspective
<XVampireX> Chousuke: It does
<XVampireX> For some reason
<godlkwrth> they're a marketing company that happens to be in the tech business
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce:  Red Hat are rich and they are free and Open Source
<Chousuke> XVampireX: only for compatibility.
<Chousuke> XVampireX: the apple candy does not run on X window server.
<XVampireX> Chousuke: Mac OS X came to be when Apple people took FreeBSD and made it into Darwinia
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: yeah? so? google is rich and their stuff is based around being free
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: there are other ways to make money.. but free and open source isn't for everybody
<h3sp4wn> aqua != x window system
* CaBlGuY just shakes his head and leaves the room...
<Chousuke> XVampireX: not really. As far as I know, Darwin is based on the same BSD as FreeBSD is based on.
<XVampireX> :P
<XVampireX> Oy, darwin, lol, yeah :P
<XVampireX> Yeah, I remember something BSD, I wasn't sure myself, lol
<godlkwrth> apple embraces opensource, microsoft wants to rid the world of it
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce: you missed the point, M$ are EVIL they rip us off and in countries like korea you get their software for the equiv of $10 or #5
<godlkwrth> apple knows how to coexist, ms don't
<XVampireX> Apple needs to give back to the open source world more than they do now
<Chousuke> godlkwrth: MS doesn't want to.
<h3sp4wn> apple would happily rip you off just as much as ms
<sheldonc> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Chousuke> oh, right.
<XVampireX> sheldonc: Sorry :P
<Chousuke> almost thought this was -offtopic :P
<XVampireX> We're not really talking off-topic though
<godlkwrth> we're talking about bug #1 :P
<h3sp4wn> talking about bug 1
<XVampireX> Yeah
* NthDegree brb
<sheldonc> hahahah, i actually hate people that do "!offtopic" but in this case both sides seemed a little concrete in their ideas
<sheldonc> so i just had to
<godlkwrth> at least we're standing up to ms
<godlkwrth> i'm glad to see someone is
<XVampireX> :D
<godlkwrth> instead of taking a back seat
<EvilIdler> We can blame Mark for the discussion!
<XVampireX> Yup
<h3sp4wn> NthDegree: Know anything about uboot ?
<sheldonc> post a comment on the bug :)
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: we don't get ripped off. OSX is 130$ Windows xp home is like 100$ or less now. Korea gets the OS for 10$ or so because MOST of their software is pirated. They WON'T pay 100$ for an OS. They probably CAN'T. So in order to actually get some legit business there, they have to conform to the market.
<MasterEvilAce> Microsoft is just doing business
<XVampireX> Some countries are going mostly free software/open source
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce: I live in the UK and YES IT IS A RIP OFF - AND ALSO YOU PHONE ACTIVATE IT AND THEY ACCUSE YOU OF PIRACY 24/7
<XVampireX> Australia and New-Zealand to name just 2
<godlkwrth> yeah there was an article on slashdot about pirated software. pirated versions of windows are GOOD for ms because it locks everyone into proprietary ms formats
<godlkwrth> if everyone was using free sw instead ms would be at a loss
<EvilIdler> It's slow, but my country is sort of getting that open is good, DRM is bad, and proprietary is suspicious
<XVampireX> HAHA
<Bazzi> which country is that?
<Bazzi> I want to move there.
<EvilIdler> No'way
<XVampireX> :D
<NthDegree> Norway :p
<XVampireX> We'll eat your pizzaa
<XVampireX> pizza^
<EvilIdler> Every politician has an iPod, and will fight tooth and claw against blocking their right to rip their CDs
<NthDegree> lmao
<sheldonc> hahahaha
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: how is it a ripoff? Yes you phone activate it.. with games you have CDKeys, etc. etc. If you bought it legit, why does it matter? And no they don't accuse you of piracy constantly. Atleast they're not like the RIAA and Sony, etc. crashing your computers or making your music CDs only work in 2% of cd players
<NthDegree> what about sweden's piracy party?
<godlkwrth> party?
<godlkwrth> lol
<EvilIdler> Yes, Sweden has a political party for piracy
<klerfayt> I can't get normal stylesheet back in konqueror
<EvilIdler> Representative with an eyepatch :)
<XVampireX> I live in Israel, it's starting to move in here a little bit too
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce:  They ask me stupid questions and their OS contains spyware!!!
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: Everyone asks stupid questions.. and maybe you should stop downloading spyware, then
<XVampireX> NthDegree: Windows and its spyware, lol
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: Spyware is spy-ware
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce:  I SAID WINDOWS IS SPYWARE!!!!
<XVampireX> They don't tell you when you want to be spied on
<MasterEvilAce> Windows is not spyware. how is it spyware
<EvilIdler> I've found a software firewall very useful in blocking WinXP spyware. Or using a Linux box as your router, of course.
<XVampireX> Big brother is watching you
<XVampireX> I.E: Bill Gates
* macd thinks people are paranoid
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce:  get an IDS/IPS and you will see how often windows "calls" home when Auto Updates ARE NOT EVEN INSTALLED
<MasterEvilAce> I use Firefox now, and i don't get ANY spyware. just tracking cookies. Before that though, I rarely got spyware in IE anyways. you learn what to not click/run. Stop going to warez and porn sites and you will be clean
<godlkwrth> i think kubuntu is a catalyst for free sw. if we can get kubuntu into oem markets hopefully we can make microsoft more moot
<EvilIdler> macd: Doesn't mean they're not out to get all your details and sell you something ;)
<XVampireX> I've found more unique software for linux than on windows, it's that good
<Bazzi> well, a bugless (k)ubuntu would certainly help :/
<macd> heh
<XVampireX> Yes, I agree about bugless part
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce:  you only need windows itself to have spyware, it in itself spies on you!!
<Bazzi> installing dapper rc on  3 pcs was a nightmare
<MasterEvilAce> Okay, you're all seriously paranoid and insane
<EvilIdler> Free Windows software is an endless cycle of free->shareware->discontinued, while Linux is at least opensource
<Bazzi> 2 of them required heavy console actions
<XVampireX> Yeah, Firefoxx is also good against spyware
<Bazzi> MasterEvilAce: I agree on that insane part
<macd> I dont care about my OS phonig home, as long as it doesnt phone my name home, I could care less if they want to know whats causeing problems when
<macd> maybee they can fix my typos
<nico8481> that's one of the reasons why i wouldn't feel comfortable to use windows (fortunately i don't have to yet) : noone ever managaed to prove me that it doesn't contain spyware, or "special MS" backdoors
<NthDegree> same here nico8481
<nico8481> but all my friends tell me i'm paranoid so maybe i am on that topic :)
<macd> say what you will MS brought the PC to everyhome.
<Bazzi> well, ubuntu phones home heavily as well!
<sheldonc> holy crap you people need therapy
<XVampireX> We do
<XVampireX> It's a nice discussion
<sheldonc> #lunatics
<macd> haha
<XVampireX> lol
<EvilIdler> Welcome to #windows-recovery. Leave your pain at the door.
<NthDegree> Bazzi, but you can see what it is doing :P analyze and you will see how the data being sent out is safe and under control
<Bazzi> well I can do the same under windows
<Bazzi> network sniffing is possible there as well
<Bazzi> and it has shown no especially bad things
<Bazzi> so paranoia-- please
<NthDegree> Bazzi, no you can't I have (illegally) modded windows and still it sends out cr@p
<XVampireX> There's one thing that's good about windows - Most things just work. But it's a pain when they don't.
<MasterEvilAce> Microsoft does not go after people who pirate their OS. They only go after the guys who have massive piracy rings that cause it to get distributed.. even if you run a pirated version of windows, MS doesn't care THAT much to take action. They know they can't get everyone, nor fight them (unlike the RIAA, sueing everybody).. the most they do is disable you from certain services that MS provides. (However AUTOMATIC updates ar
<Bazzi> what's more of concern is that sucking windows media formats
<NthDegree> Bazzi that is one thing that is OK
<Bazzi> I could really care less of what my windows sends ATM
<MasterEvilAce> Bazzi: where do you live?
<NthDegree> better than mp3
<XVampireX> Ubuntu/Kubuntu have a good unique name, that's a part of its success
<Bazzi> well the drm formats dont really play anywhere
<XVampireX> And I'm done with arguing
<Bazzi> and suck, too
<NthDegree> Bazzi, you don't need DRM on WMP format files
<nico8481> Bazzi: how do you sniff backdoors ?
<Bazzi> well, I'm speaking of the ones you can buy
<Bazzi> which are heavily DRM'd
<nico8481> Bazzi: ... as long as they are not used?
<godlkwrth> vista will suck, hopefully and everyone will see kubuntu as a great alternative :P
<Bazzi> backdoors. yeah. I dont even think MS would be able to put them in purposely, just by accident :P
<MasterEvilAce> I'm not a fan of what vista is doing, either
<godlkwrth> and if we could get into oem markets like linspire then that would be even better
<NthDegree> Bazzi, I have been hacking @ windows for ages so like I give 2 sh!tz about American law when i live in 'England'
<Bazzi> well the american law is of no concern of mine either
<Bazzi> our isn't much better though
<NthDegree> and they do have backdoors
<Bazzi> recently about 20 million people guesstimated were criminalized :P
<NthDegree> intentional backdoors there are in windows systems
<NthDegree> because a lot of them were exploited by trojans
<MasterEvilAce> <sings> paranoia paranoia everybody's coming to get me </sings>
<NthDegree> all the famous trojans exploited intentional backdoors
<Bazzi> thats like saying the xbox had backdoors
<Bazzi> since it's been hacked
<nico8481> i'm about to buy a new comp right now, because no matter what you do, some stuff needs that you use a commercial OS (as in "only works with them") so i'm hesitating between windows and OSX...
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce:  Did you know windows can be DEACTIVATED?
<nico8481> but Apple hardware is soooooooo expensive :(
<Bazzi> nico8481: I'd choose osx any time of the day
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: how so
<godlkwrth> nico8481, what sw do you need that free sw can't provide?
<nico8481> Bazzi: if the price was the same i would too :)
<godlkwrth> there are many alternatives
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce: you are stupid if you don't read the papers on these things, discussing 100% PROVEN FACTS
<MasterEvilAce> Even if MS can deactivate windows, I have never heard of it ever being done
<NthDegree> there is a bit that ms reserved to deactivate ms products
<nico8481> godlkwrth: well it's not really about software, it's rather stuff like portable mp3 players, that are not recognized as mass storage and need some kind of special driver, that exists only for mac & windows
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce: that isn't the point, hackers will learn it and exploit it
<Bazzi> the mysterious 33rd bit ;)
<godlkwrth> nico8481, linux support many mp3 players
<nico8481> godlkwrth: i know there are some models that work as mass storage, but they usually don't have the features everyone needs (ogg vorbis etc..)
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: if it's been there all along, and i havn't heard of any cases.. then apparently nobody cares enough to do it. i think most people want to TAKE OVER systems-- not disable them
<EvilIdler> nico8481: iAudio has all you need, and then some
<nico8481> godlkwrth: usually the ones that work with linux can't read ogg-vorbis, and vice-versa
<n3storm> nico8481: my soyntec can play ogg
<godlkwrth> nico8481, iAudio X5 support ogg vorbis
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce:  I've played with activation enough to know that everything integrated into the OS sends data off to ms
<godlkwrth> i think
<EvilIdler> The X5 is nice.
<Ahmuck> videos from utube always play with delayed sound playback.  what is causing this ?
<nico8481> yeah i found a samsung that works ok with linux & reads ogg in the meantime, but i mean when you don't use osx/win you're severely restricted regarding the hardware you can use...
<nico8481> what if i didn't like that samsung? i'd have had no alternative
<EvilIdler> The big iAudio players are good because they also support FLAC
<uniq> please guys, this sounds like a #kubuntu-offtopic discussion.
<nico8481> godlkwrth: yeah but that model has a joystick that sucks :)
<DarthFrog> Well, the upgrade to Dapper RC totally toasted my system. :-(
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: okay? i live in the US, and i've been using tampered windows for years now, as well as ALL of my friends. Same everything. none of us have any problems with doing anything, nor any sort of warnings or messages from MS telling us they're coming after us  or disabling our systems
<nico8481> and anyway, you need OSX or win to play WOW (well if you don't want to have to use emulation and play at 2FPS)
<nico8481> (i'm not a WOW player, but that's just another example :o) )
<godlkwrth> nico8481, cedega supports WoW
<godlkwrth> i think
<nico8481> what's that?
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: i think you care that your windows is tampered with a lot more than MSFT does
<godlkwrth> it's like wine
<nico8481> another proprietary wine implementation? :)
<godlkwrth> yeah
<nico8481> lol
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce: april 25th they released genuine advantage notification, which marks ms products that are pirated for high-priority deactivation
<nico8481> emulation sucks
<EvilIdler> nico8481: ZSNES. Suck or not?
<godlkwrth> WINE: WINE Is Not an Emulator
<godlkwrth> it's not an emulator :p
<nico8481> EvilIdler: no idea what you're talking about :)
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Look it up, then - it's in apt ;)
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: well i'm waiting then :)
<nico8481> EvilIdler: but SNES sucked ;-)
<EvilIdler> nico8481: You think everything sucks!
<nico8481> EvilIdler: just kidding, i never played the SNES
<NthDegree> MasterEvilAce: i agree that linux isn't the greatest thing around but ms software is just plain Big Brother with computers
* NthDegree brb to fix system
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Lots of good stuff there, and the emulators support gamepads without fiddling on Linux :)
<nico8481> EvilIdler: but you can't deny that playing a game through wine (it doesn't matter whether you call it an emulator or not, although i think it is) is waaaaaaay slower than a native version
<godlkwrth> nico8481, I did more multimedia on my kubuntu system than I now do with my OS X desktop
<godlkwrth> how about that :P
<godlkwrth> i had all the codecs supported on kubuntu
<nico8481> not to the mention the fact that i never managed to get wine to work :P
<godlkwrth> i can't play windows media on os x or musepack
<EvilIdler> nico8481: That's not true, actually. Some games ran as well or faster than natively. Starcraft and Total Annihilation are good examples, and Sacrifice a fine 3D example.
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Classic Wine is fiddly, yes :(
<nico8481> EvilIdler: that's hard to believe... how can something run faster that natively, when all the instructions have to be translated ?
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Not exactly translated
<MasterEvilAce> NthDegree: I'm not saying MS is perfect, but there's absolutely no problem with protecting your products and investments. Yeah, linux has some downsides, but I think it is good, and i AM routing for them, hey, the only thing keeping me from switching is the windows app support. As far as windows itself, it could be better,but it's designed to try to do everything and work on everything, so thgat's why it's a bit clunky at 
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Wine doesn't emulate the CPU. It makes a Win32 EXE call Linux libraries instead of DLLs. THAT is why it's not an actual emulator.
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Wine contains Linux versions of most of the Win32 API.
<nico8481> EvilIdler: so you mean the routines inside the linux lib are faster than they win32 counterpart ?
<nico8481> ...than their...
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Sometimes.
<Ahmuck> MasterEvilAce: use windows where you need to and linux where you need to
<MasterEvilAce> does Wine (or cedega) work with any new new games? maybe something advanced like call of duty 2?
<godlkwrth> yes
<XVampireX> yup
<Ahmuck> i use firefox/thunderbird/sunbird and giam most of the time because they are cross platform
<godlkwrth> cedega supports the latest games
<EvilIdler> nico8481: There are cases where the game has a shorter path to the graphics hardware than in real DirectX
<MasterEvilAce> Ahmuck: lol, yeah that's what my current setup is. I don't "need" to use linux, but i have it on my laptop, as I do like the operating system, and I do like learning about it.
<Ahmuck> i use windows for other things, that is the beuty of grup
<Ahmuck> er, grub
<nico8481> hmm... :-/
<Ahmuck> i windows only when necessary
<Ahmuck> MasterEvilAce: you into geneology ?
<MasterEvilAce> Ahmuck: no?
<nico8481> anyway they are still too much issues with linux imho... i mean we got distros focusing on desktop, ease of use, great apps like amaroK are created, and a fuckin' copy-paste still doesn't work as expected...
<ubuntu> Damn, the Kubuntu install trashed my Windows partition
<MasterEvilAce> nico8481: lol, what's wrong with cut and paste?
<godlkwrth> center mouse button pastes :>
<EvilIdler> I haven't noticed any problems with cut & paste, either.
<Ahmuck> ubuntu what version of dapper are you using ?
<ubuntu> trying to fix it now
<ubuntu> Last ver
<nico8481> sometimes you have to ctrl+v, sometimes you have to click the middle mouse button, sometimes it pastes something that should have been overwritten in the "pasteboard" (or whatever it is called) for a long time, ...
<ubuntu> not dapper..badger
<sheldonc> nico8481: if you're running klipper, pay attention to what it is doing
<nico8481> an example from this afternoon:
<godlkwrth> nico8481, the standard way to paste is center button
<nico8481> i selected some text from a webpage, did "copy"
<EvilIdler> I don't run Klipper. Perhaps that's why everything is fine :P
<ubuntu> brb
<nico8481> started OOo, did "paste", it pasted something else
<Prak> is nixternal here?
<nico8481> i had to do the copy from the web AFTER having started OOo, otherwise the paste doesn't work... O_O
<MasterEvilAce> I don't see the use of Klipper.. i'm used to only being able to have one thing in a clipboard anyways.. even features in Microsoft Office with the ability to store large amounts of "clipped" objects.. just seems dumb
<sheldonc> nico8481: yes i know what you're talking about, maybe try killing klipper, rebooting and doing everything over again and see if then all works as expected
<EvilIdler> For maximum chaos, run Klipper on a computer connected to Synergy for sharing of the wrong clipboard data across a network :P
<godlkwrth> i've never had any problems using klipper
<EvilIdler> I have simple clipboard needs, though.
<nico8481> and what about the different methods for pasting? why do you need sometimes to do ctrl+v (or click "paste"), and sometimes select something (without copying it) and click the middle mouse button to paste it?
<sheldonc> maybe klippers not the problem, i just can't deal with having too many clipboard options :)
<nico8481> is it two different copy/paste methods or what?
<EvilIdler> Two paths to the same result, normally
<MasterEvilAce> nico8481: I sorta hate konsole that i have to SHIFT + INSERT to paste.. i want to be able to just do CTRL+V :( there's probably a reason for that though
<EvilIdler> You can also block-select with the right mousebutton
<nico8481> EvilIdler: it's not two path for the same result, sometimes only one works
<EvilIdler> Shift-insert is a windows-ism
<MasterEvilAce> is it?
<MasterEvilAce> i didn't know that.. i have NEVER used shift+insert except in konsole.. so i found that awkward
<EvilIdler> Ctrl-c/ctrl-v are classic 'Wordstar keys'
<EvilIdler> Wordstar is ancient history - great grandfather of all text processing for common people :)
<EvilIdler> TeX, of course, is for the rest
<nico8481> i mean you should be allowed to copy whatever way you want (ctrl+c, shift+del, whatever) and once it's in the buffer somewhere you use whatever method you want (ctrl+v, shift+insert, middle click...) to paste it and that's all
<nico8481> but no, it doesn't work as expected
<EvilIdler> I never find myself needing more than one clipboard buffer, and it works fine across all KDE apps + Opera
<EvilIdler> It could be an issue with Gnome/KDE sometimes, or Konsole being plain silly.
<EvilIdler> There's a reason I still use xterm :=)
<pgquiles> wow dapper comes with kaffeine 0.7.1 and amaroK 1.3.9 :-/
<nico8481> but it seems like if you have copied the stuff via ctrl+c you have to use control+v to paste it, and sometimes it doesn't work because the "receiving app" doesn't like it, so you have to go back to your "source" and select the stuff, then go back to the "destination" and middle-click... i mean it's not the way a copy/paste is supposed to work
<Prak> is it able to get a dlink dfe-530txs ethernet card to be able to detect internet when using kubuntu dapper rc live cd?
<nico8481> but i might be wrong :P
<EvilIdler> nico8481: I don't have that problem, but due to using WinXP extensively, I double-press ctrl-c. That might help.
<EvilIdler> Windows has its own clipboad issues :/
<nico8481> so what's the problem with klipper anyway?
<EvilIdler> It's a multi-line clipboard, I think
<EvilIdler> Saves a history of clippings
<nico8481> sure but if it always pastes the last one it shouldn't cause any problem...
<EvilIdler> Perhaps that isn't what it's doing in your case ;)
<nico8481> it's just a supplementary feature that you can recall an older input
<nico8481> yup perhaps :)
<sheldonc> it lets you select which one you wanna paste. functionality like that only serves to confuse me, my attention span isnt long enough to put it to use :)
<EvilIdler> I used something like it on another system in the ancient past, but a good code editor made it redundant
<nico8481> sheldonc: so don't use that feature, just ctrl+v and let it paste the last think that was copied, just like if the feature was not there...
<sheldonc> exactly
<nico8481> (i mean if it was working as expected)
<sheldonc> well i go a step further and tell it to not bother keeping 24 entries of whatever
<EvilIdler> With Linux, you have the luxury of being able to report bugs that will actually be read by someone.
<sheldonc> and talking to devs
<sheldonc> and becoming one
<EvilIdler> Yep
<sheldonc> with no interview process!
<EvilIdler> Yep :)
<nico8481> sure, i'm not saying anything against that principle :)
<EvilIdler> So if you think cut & paste is broken, report it :)
<EvilIdler> If you think the design of the way it works is broken, report that instead
<EvilIdler> Bad design is also a bug
<nico8481> just sometimes you need that it just works, and don't have the time to report, wait etc...
<EvilIdler> OK, learn to live with it ;)
<nico8481> yeah the problem is that i can't describe it clearly :p
<EvilIdler> Sure you can. Just explain what it takes to reproduce the bug.
<Prak> is it able to get a dlink dfe-530txs ethernet card to be able to detect internet when using kubuntu dapper rc live cd?
<EvilIdler> Some developer will have the bug assigned and report back, possibly asking for more info if anything is clear
<nico8481> well that's something that i notice when it happens (often), but i never took the time to analyse under what circumstances it happened... (maybe i should some day :p)
<nico8481> anyway i supposed it's already in the bug DBs, it's been around for a long time and i guess i'm not the only one to be bugged by it :)
<nico8481> "...i suppose..."
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Dapper or Breezy?
<nico8481> maybe it'll be better after portland will have unified the destkop, and they won't have a multitude of "clipper-like" apps overlapping each-others... dunno :-/
<nico8481> EvilIdler: breezy
<EvilIdler> nico8481: KDE 3.4.3 or 3.5.2?
<nico8481> uuh...
<EvilIdler> nico8481: You'll see that in the About menu in any KDE app
<nico8481> 3.4.3
<nico8481> although i keep up to date though apt-get...
<HymnToLife> nico8481> you have to add another repo to get 3.5.2
<HymnToLife> !kde
<nico8481> HymnToLife: isn't it considered as stable yet or... ?
<HymnToLife> see here : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<HymnToLife> nico8481> I've used it for months and never had any problem
<nico8481> HymnToLife: i mean why isn't it in the "normal" repos?
<EvilIdler> Is 3.5.2 a backport from Dapper, or something?
<EvilIdler> It's working well enough here, anyway
<Prak> is it able to get a dlink dfe-530txs ethernet card to be able to detect internet when using kubuntu dapper rc live cd?
<HymnToLife> nico8481> ask Riddell maybe he's here
<nico8481> well i think i'll reinstall the whole think with the released dapper in a few days :)
<nico8481> "whole thing"
<nico8481> damn i can't write anymore :P
<nico8481> (like i ever could)
<jii> hmm one quick questien, how do i change locales? dpkg-reconfigure locales just generates them without asking new one which you would like to use
<nixternal> Prak: you still around?
<Prak> yes
<Prak> i got dapper desktop rc now
<Prak> still no luck getting my internet to work
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Bug report and possible solutions -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/43344
<divansantana> has e1 grabbed the hot new kde3.5.3 for dapper yet?
<EvilIdler> Launchpad is still a pain to find anything in :/
<divansantana> Dapper plus kde3.5.3+koffice1.5.1+kerry+wirelessassistant etc etc! Kubuntu rocks!
<nico8481> EvilIdler: wow thanks
<nixternal> hmm prak
<nixternal> throw out that NIC ;)
<EvilIdler> nico8481: My mousebutton is now officially worn out from a day on Launchpad :P
<nixternal> you had that NIC working prior correct?  with another OS?
<Prak> throw out that ethernet card and replace it with another one; it works with windwos
<Prak> *windows xp
<Prak> should i throw that one out and use another one?
<Prak> which card would you suggest?
<nixternal> i was joking...but if you had another one...
<Prak> i don't have one with me
<nixternal> im using a generic nic 10/100
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> $5 maybe
<Prak> i can get one from my friend
<nico8481> hehe
<Prak> $5 US?
<nixternal> i htink it is a netgear card...an old one though
<EvilIdler> A cheap Intel or 3Com will do. Even cheaper RT-based chipsets would work, too.
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> see...the issue with that dlink card is with the sundance driver
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> but people have gotten that card to work
<nixternal> with linux
<Prak> but it could be so difficult that it's not worth the hassle?
<nixternal> it shouldn't be
<nixternal> i don't know if it is a firmware issue with the cards
<EvilIdler> I've got an FA311 (Netgear) that is always autodetected, but no driver I pick after installation works. So I'd recommend 3Com or Intel first :)
<nixternal> i think that is my same exact card EvilIdler
<nixternal> but it isn't reported as a netgear though is it?
<EvilIdler> nixternal: Very popular, very cheap. Every other distro does weird things to mine, though :P
<Prak> i'm using a dlink card plugged into a netgear router
<h3sp4wn> which netgear router ?
<Prak> wgr614v4
<nixternal> my nic is reported as a National Semiconductor DP83815 (MacPhyter)
<nixternal> it definately isn't a router issue since winxp ran successfully with that nic
<EvilIdler> Yeah, I think mine was natsemi driver, too. There are two different ones in modconf
<nico8481> EvilIdler: yeah maybe that's the problem: when you mix keyboard and mouse to copy/paste... but i mean you *should* be allowed to do it... whether you copy with the keyboard or the mouse, the text should be stored at the same place, and whether you paste with the mouse or the keyboard, it should take the text from the same place...
<nixternal> Prak: if you do > lspci
<nixternal> what does it report network wise again
<Prak> hold up
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Definitely. Key or mouse shouldn't make a difference.
<h3sp4wn> Prak: If only it was a v3 you could run linux on the router
<Prak> there's an issue with the router?
<Dasnipa`> when does dapper become avail on apt? not til the 1st?
<h3sp4wn> Prak: the v4 only has 4mb ram and 1 mb flash
<nixternal> there shouldn't be Prak
<Dasnipa`> the official release i mean
<nixternal> because winxp worked with the router
<h3sp4wn> I still think routers which can run linux should
<EvilIdler> nico8481: If you post your view on that bug report, the dev in charge might actually do something about it :)
<Prak> which card and router works with linux?
<Prak> and windows?
<Prak> worst comes to worst, i'll just get them
<nixternal> your router is fine
<Prak> ok
<h3sp4wn> There is a possibility that the latest fglrx will go into dapper (I just got the test deb's and it fixed my issue)
<nixternal> your router would work with an AIX system if need be
<nixternal> router isn't the issue...it is the NIC
<Prak> what does nic stand for?
<nixternal> you are using the same NIC and cable as you did with Windows XP correct?
<h3sp4wn> Routers are more fun that desktops
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> network interface card
<Prak> oh
<nixternal> your actual network card
<Prak> yes
<Prak> i'm using the same one
<nixternal> nic is easier to type ;)
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: If by 'fun' you mean 'something that takes years out of your life' ;)
<nixternal> what did > lspci > report?
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: Openwrt is pretty easy to install and use
<EvilIdler> 'lspci | grep Ether' if you have a lot
<nixternal> ya
<nico8481> EvilIdler: ok, i just checked the "ignore selection" box, gonna watch it for a few days to see if it works better then maybe post a reply if it doesn't ;)
<nixternal> forgot to add that...because i don't have alot on this machine
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Do that - I think the interface needs some better, more descriptive text on that program :)
<Prak> nixternal: there's a d-link system inc dl10050 sundance ethernet (rev 12)
<nixternal> hmm
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: Getting a wifi network that runs rock solid was difficult for me without openwrt
<nixternal> your card is recognized correctly
<nixternal> what was that model number again?
<nixternal> i forgot ;)
<Prak> d-link dfe-530txs
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: I've got an SMC that's a bit flaky. Sometimes it's connected..sometimes it isn't. Release, renew, retry.
<nico8481> EvilIdler: however the copy/paste issue was just an example in whatever we were talking about previously, but since i don't remember... nevermind :o)
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: I'd trade it for a WRT if I found someone dumb enough to get rid of theirs ;)
<EvilIdler> nico8481: Hehe
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: I have an asus wl 500 -gd (which i use) and 2 Netgear WGT634U's (Which I use for learning about embedded development)
<nixternal> Prak: Kmenu > System Settings > Network Settings
<nixternal> what does that say in there?
<h3sp4wn> EvilIdler: They all have usb ports which is useful for installing pointless software on them
<Prak> the card is enable
<Prak> *enabled
<Prak> but there's no address
<XVampireX> EvilIdler: My friend fixed the modem/router problem :P
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: Yeah, with a USB harddrive, they're fileservers in a box
<nixternal> check administration...and go into configure it
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: Was it something basic, glaringly obvious that noone thought of?
<XVampireX> latter
<nixternal> is it set to automatic dhcp or manual?
<Prak> automatic
<Prak> dhcp
<nixternal> so it shows it is enabled, but no address
<Prak> there should be an address, right?
<XVampireX> It was related to configuring a pppoe connection, there were 2 options: connect and save, we always tried connect which didn't save anything, and never thought of saving :P
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: Ugh, PPPOE!
<XVampireX> :P
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: I think there are 180 ISPs in this small country, yet I know of only one that uses PPPOE. It's that unpopular :)
<nixternal> it should say something under address yes
<XVampireX> Hehe
<XVampireX> There are very few ISPs here
<EvilIdler> XVampireX: They use *passworded* PPPOE
<XVampireX> :D
<XVampireX> Well, thanks for the help earlier anyways :)
<XVampireX> Now back to bed I go :D
<nixternal> Prak: look at the Domain Name System tab....do you see localhost 127.0.0.1 in there
<Prak> yes
<Prak> should it be in there?
<EvilIdler> Always
<Prak> ok
<h3sp4wn> nixternal: So are not a fan of kanotix then its been fine for me with only using the kanotix package manager and carefully aptitude (but not dist-upgrade)
<marzec> greetings
<marzec> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/base/linux-amd64-k8 i'd need this package, however, i don't have the proper source in sources.list and i can't figure out what source url i need for it. any help appreciated
<nixternal> Prak: at a prompt type > sudo ifdown eth0
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> lol...i thought nobody was here...scrolled up a little and forgot to come back down
<nixternal> ;)
<h3sp4wn> marzec: Just download it manually (with the restricted modules) and install it with dpkg -i
<h3sp4wn> marzec: Make sure you have the 64 bit libc at least
<h3sp4wn> marzec: (I think the kernel has 32 bit compatiblity in it)
<nixternal> h3sp4wn: i have never messed with kanotix at all
<Prak> nixternal: what should i see when it's working?] 
<nixternal> ummm...
<h3sp4wn> nixternal : must be someone else
<nixternal> oh nothing...we just took down the network card
<nixternal> lol
<marzec> h3sp4wn,  to many dependencies
<nixternal> Prak: now type > sudo ifup eth0
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> watch it and let me know the error
<uniq> marzec: add the restricted section.
<marzec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14802 i think i got that there right?
<marzec> that's my sources.list
<Prak> it's trying to dhcpdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<h3sp4wn> uniq: He wants a 32 bit userland with 64 bit kernel with 32 bit emulation
<Prak> but it keeps on failing
<nixternal> hmmm
<uniq> marzec: 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted' will give you access to the package via apt.
<marzec> thanks
<marzec> i just hope it's compatible to breezy :p
<uniq> marzec: replace dapper with breezy in the line and it will be.
<Prak> nixternal: no dhcpoffers received
<nixternal> does your router have a log?
<Prak> nixternal: no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Prak> should be
<Prak> hold on
<nixternal> what model number on the router again?
<Prak> yes
<Prak> wgr614v4
<Prak> netgear
<skipjack> is it oky when my webserver files are only in the same group as my apache ?
<marzec> uniq, added it ( was in there already actually ) still no results
<uniq> skipjack: i'd recommend that they are not owned by the user or group running apache.
<uniq> marzec: after 'apt-get update' you can't find the package?
<marzec> jupp
<marzec> added it to sources.list
<marzec> then apt-get update, then apt-cache search linux-amd64
<skipjack> uniq: oky, but It can't be that I must set chmod o+rwx to the files, so that my php script can write on the files and read / displayed them in the webbrowser ?
<Prak> nixternal: it has a log
<marzec> uniq,  here's the update log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14804 and here's the sources.list file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14805
<nixternal> you see any thing obvious or no?
<uniq> skipjack: if the webserver must write to the files it's ok.
<Prak> such as?
<uniq> marzec: are you running a amd64 version of ubuntu now?
<nixternal> not allowing something to connect?
<marzec> uniq, no that's the point :)
<Prak> nope
<nixternal> also...check out "Attached Devices" under the maintenance heading
<skipjack> uniq: yes I use typo3 and I have 3 users .. who have a webside, so they want to install typo3 and typo3 must write on some files, bUt I think it is not a good way to set the right to 777 to this files,
<nixternal> do you see the machine in there at all?
<skipjack> so that the webinstaller fo typo3 can write to this files ..
<Prak> nope
<Prak> i see it in the attached devices under windows name for the computer
<uniq> marzec: ok, because the thing is that that package is only available for amd64. So for you it won't show.
<nixternal> check "Address Reservation" and the LAN IP SETUP area under the Advanced Heading
<uniq> skipjack: exactly, 777 is evil. add the files needed to be changed to the group running the webserver, and give that group write access to the files.
<Prak> ok
<Prak> what next?
<nixternal> starting ip and ending ip???   the last numbers are fine in the last box
<EvilIdler> suphp is nice if you want to avoid the number of evil
<nixternal> any reservations set?
<marzec> uniq, why would that depend on wheter i have an amd64 kernel installed atm or not? all i have is the repository url which will allow apt to download a list of packages in that repository so it should show up no matter what
<Prak> 2 reservations set
<Prak> one for this laptop
<EvilIdler> Provided that the scripts are PHP, of course
<Prak> the other one for the pc i'm working on
<nixternal> not the linux pc correct?
<Prak> the linux pc is the same pc for windows; i'm dual-booting it
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> so it should get the same ip as the windows pc then
<nixternal> dual booting...not vmware correct
<Prak> but i don't see anything with its address in the log
<skipjack> uniq:  yes but that can't be a good way, when I thinking I have a webspace hosting firm. so I think there must be a way to get the files acces from the apache  without setting the group to the group of my apache or?
<uniq> skipjack: suexec is what you want. apache got good docs at http://httpd.apache.org
<nixternal> hey...get rid of the address reservation for that machine...and reboot the router...lets see if that does anything...because it could be a device name issue
<Prak> ok
<erov> ok.. tell me one more time.. how do I get amaroK to play mp3s
<neoncode> Not realy linux related but how crackable is a wireless network useing a 63 charictor WPA-PSK Key?
<erov> i've installed everything i was told, restarted the arts daemon.. everything
<uniq> marzec: you'll have to download it manually and dpkg -i it because it's the wrong arch. same goes for the dependencies.
<skipjack> uniq: oky lets check ;)
<erov> it will act if it's playing an mp3 stream (station) but no sound or "movement" from the visualization bars.. it does count time though
<nixternal> an easy wpa-psk key can be quick using something like aircrack
<slow-motion> n8
<chavo> erov, are you on dapper
<erov> yes
<Prak> am i still here?
<nixternal> ya Prak
<chavo> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodec
<erov> 6.06 .. one of the last releace candidates
<chavo> woops libxine-extracodecs
<erov> damn thank you chavo i knew it was something like that
<Prak> i got rid of the pc's address reservation
<Prak> and rebooted the router
<Prak> but nothing has changed
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> type> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<erov> chavo: what repository is that under
<chavo> erov, check out this page if youwant some more help with restricted formats https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nixternal> Prak: if you haven't typed that dont' do that just yet
<uniq> erov: to get mp3 support for the arts output plugin you need libmad0 and libarts1-mpeglib
<Prak> i've already typed that in
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> i wanted to do the ifup/down again
<chavo> oh you're using arts?
<Prak> ok
<Prak> sudo ifdown eth0
<erov> no xine.. now
<Prak> then sudo ifup eth0?
<Prak> i've done that
<chavo> ok
<nixternal> ya...do idown first
<Prak> doesn't help
<nixternal> ifdown
<nixternal> k
<chavo> the package is in multiverse
<erov> i didnt have multivesrse
<uniq> erov: for gstreamer you need libmad0 and gstreamer0.8-mad , and for xine you need libmad0 and libxine1c2, that's for breezy.
<erov> thanks guys.. you helped i have it now
<chavo> he's on dapper
<chavo> cool
<erov> i didnt have the multiverse enabled
<nixternal> Prak: type>  ping localhost
<Prak> ok
<Prak> what should i see
<Prak> ?
<nixternal> should be reporting times
<nixternal> no time outs or erros
<Prak> there are no timeouts
<uniq> well, i'm off to bed. gnite guys.
<nixternal> nite uniq
<Prak> response time = 0.080 ms
<nixternal> ok...network = good
<Prak> there's network?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> localhost
<Prak> with ubuntu network?
<nixternal> that means that nic can ping itself...so the driver = good
<Prak> oh
<Prak> it's pinging itself?
<nixternal> yes
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> that is just a thing to do to test the nic itself
<nixternal> if you type in > ifconfig eth0
<nixternal> you dont' have anything in there at all
<Prak> no ip address
<nixternal> hrm
<nixternal> and the static setup never worked either
<Prak> that's right
<nixternal> but as soon as you boot into windows....everything works fine?
<Prak> yes
<Prak> although the router keeps on getting disconnected and lagging after multiple reboots of router
<Prak> could that be why?
<nixternal> i don't see why it would...i mean if on the same machine you boot windows it works fine
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> in network settings right...lets go in and manually set an ip in there....what is the gateway address again?  the ip that you use to connect to the router?
<nixternal> 192.168.0.x
<nixternal> 192.168.0.1?
<Prak> 192.168.0.1
<nixternal> ok...lets manually set the ip in the network settings
<Prak> in routes?
<nixternal> make the ip 192.168.0.whatever
<nixternal> no...not in routes
<nixternal> not yet
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> whoa
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> is there an ip in routes?
<Prak> ip address of default gateway
<nixternal> ip address of default gateway????  does it show an actual number in routes though?
<Prak> no
<nixternal> omg...
<nixternal> you might have the same problem i had with my laptop
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> type in > 192.168.0.1 in there and set it
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> i think i had to manually set my route b4 i could get dhcp address...
<Prak> this is very troublesome
<nixternal> yes it is
<nixternal> very very troublesome
<visik7> is there a guide to install dapper on a dmcrypt root dir ?
<Prak> still can't connect
<nixternal> ok...lets manually set an ip then
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> configure eth0 in the dialog
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> disable eth0 b4 doing it
<Prak> and then type which ip address?
<nixternal> make one up...192.168.0.whatever you want
<nixternal> different from anything else
<Prak> ok
#kubuntu 2007-05-21
<PhinnFort> now I've done it myself, just to check that I did it right
<carl_> nothing happened
<PhinnFort> kdesu "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --frontend kde"
<PhinnFort> from - to -: -kdesu "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --frontend kde"-
<masterk> how do I find my kernel version?
<PhinnFort> carl_: what did it say in the console
<PhinnFort> masterk: uname .a
<Cruzader> uname -r
<PhinnFort> masterk: uname -a
<PhinnFort> -r
<Cruzader> or that
<Coldwar55> Do I have to restart the xsession for changes in the fstab table to take effect?
<PhinnFort> -r just gives version;)
<masterk> in console?
<Cruzader> -r is just kernel version
<carl_> it just went on down to another line
<Cruzader> ye
<Cruzader> yes
<PhinnFort> Coldwar55: you should reboot, to be on the safe side
<Coldwar55> Ok
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<PhinnFort> carl_: something is weird, but do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<K-Ryan> I need help making a shortcut.
<carl_> now in the configure display it says "this configureation section is already opened resize and rotate"
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: drag, hold ctrl+shift, drop
<K-Ryan> It's more complicated than that =P
<carl_> nothing happened again
<masterk> hey I was wondering... is there a way to move my kubuntu setup from this hard drive to another?
<K-Ryan> I need "steam.exe" to be opened, through wine.
<K-Ryan> masterk: No
<PhinnFort> masterk: yes
<masterk> who is right?
<K-Ryan> Well I mean you can't take it and move it over.
<PhinnFort> masterk: just get the package list, and your /home
<K-Ryan> You could copy it over
<Coldwar55> One more question, how do I add a program to start up?
<lobster> K-Ryan man, you are in her alot now! try right click, make new shortcut
<PhinnFort> masterk: it should be okay to just move the hard drive too
<K-Ryan> Well yeah PhinnFort but that's not the whole thing.
<K-Ryan> Can you really move the whole thing?
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: this isn't windows, you can actually move the harddrive to another machine
<K-Ryan> lobster: I do come in here often
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: microsoft has put in artificial restraints on that
<K-Ryan> PhinnFort: I know you can move the physical hard drive, but it sounded like he wanted to move a partition from one HDD to another.
<carl_> I'll brb
<K-Ryan> That's possible?
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: dd?
<masterk> well I'm not talking about the packages I'm talking about all the configurations I'm about to make to the kernel and such because I'm working out the glitches right now using the thinkpad wiki
<K-Ryan> Hard Drive Disk
<PhinnFort> masterk: you can use a copy program that preserves links and rights
<lobster> PhinnFort, you can but there are issues with moving certain directories over. anything in /home should be fine though
<K-Ryan> Anyways
<masterk> what do you mean phinnfort?
<PhinnFort> lobster: you mean /dev?
<K-Ryan> I need to make a shortcut that will open a file through wine.
<PhinnFort> masterk: using cp --archive, I think would do it
<Coldwar55> Hmm funny, Beryl is fine on my laptop but kills my desktop
<K-Ryan> Coldwar55: Video card drivers setup right?
<Coldwar55> Correct
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: right click, shortcut to program, wine as program, program to be run with path as arguments
<Coldwar55> Well
<masterk> what is the cp command?
<Coldwar55> Laptop has an Intel chip and Desktp is ATI
<K-Ryan> There's your problem.
<PhinnFort> masterk: "cp --archive /source /target"
<Coldwar55> So yeah :
<Coldwar55> I know
<lobster> phinnfort /ev isn't real, so it will rewrite itself
<lobster> phinnfort ^^ /dev
<Coldwar55> Even though it's a decent ATI card it still has problem
<PhinnFort> lobster: /dev is real, it's just not normal files
<Coldwar55> Cause ATI is anal like that.
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<PhinnFort> lobster: you can make /dev files with mknod
<carl_> I'm back
<masterk> ah... hmm... but how do I copy it back into the other installation when the other installation is running?
<carl_> I just rebooted
<ReMiiRuru> I was wondering, what good image viewers for linux are out there? Something with file browser that can access archived files would be nice...
<K-Ryan> When I had an Ati I had trouble with Beryl, I'm not sure if it was before or after I had setup fglrx though.
<PhinnFort> carl_: how is it?
<carl_> now my screen looks uglier than ever
<carl_> 640X480
<Cruzader> i just wish ATi would fix it so i can use AIGLX, i hate XGL
<K-Ryan> PhinnFort: I'm not exactly getting this shortcut thing.
<masterk> maybe I'll just do all the config after I install
<Coldwar55> Yeah well I'm not goign to go out and buy a card to replace my Sapphire X1600 Pro
<Coldwar55> Just fro Beryl/XGL
<PhinnFort> carl_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --frontend noninteractive
<PhinnFort> carl_: that should try to set it up automatically
<Coldwar55> Desktop is absolutely fine without it
<PhinnFort> carl_: afterwards, close open programs, ctrl+alt+bspace
<lobster> Phinnfort, the whole point of /dev is that it is just like normal files, but it isn't real, in that if you install the extfs on windows, there will be nothing in /dev.but since it is virtually managed by the system, it will rewrite itself.
<carl_> k
<carl_> will do
<PhinnFort> lobster: it's written by udev
<Cruzader> Coldwar55: yeah i just got it so direct-rendering was enabled, bugger XGL or all that other stuff. just so i have accel when i need it
<PhinnFort> lobster: and I believe if you pull the plug, then boot up in windows, /dev will be populated
<masterk> how big should I make swap?
<PhinnFort> masterk: 2x your ram, is my thumbrule
<Coldwar55> has to be at least 256 MB
<PhinnFort> lobster: ...or not on ubuntu, it has it as a ramdisk;)
<PhinnFort> masterk: but how much ram do you have?
<Fivetwentysix> How do i restart X?
<K-Ryan> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Coldwar55> Typically 1 gig ram = 2 gb swap
<masterk> i'll just make it a gig... not much loss on a 80 gig drive
<PhinnFort> Fivetwentysix: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<carl_> nope, same as b4
<K-Ryan> I think ctrl+alt+backspace is easier.
<masterk> I have 256+128...
<PhinnFort> carl_: same as when?
<masterk> I'm being slow someone do that math
<PhinnFort> carl_: before we started?
<K-Ryan> 384?
<masterk> i guess?
<carl_> lol worse
<K-Ryan> Yeah sounds right
<K-Ryan> 768 swap
<carl_> the setting tops out as 640X480
<K-Ryan> To be exact.
<masterk> but yes I have 2 sticks of ram in there and one is 256 and the other is 128
<K-Ryan> You could always bump it up to 800MB to even it out if you wanted.
<carl_> and second monitor is still going crazy
<PhinnFort> carl_: can you manage to open xorg.conf with "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste it to rafb.net/paste?
<carl_> what would u like me 2 paste
<PhinnFort> carl_: the xorg.conf file
<K-Ryan> All of it
<PhinnFort> carl_: run "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and it should open
<carl_> oh ok
<PhinnFort> carl_: then I will post a (hopefully) working one, that you can replace the original with
<carl_> awsome ok
<K-Ryan> PhinnFort: For the shortcut you mean Link to application under "New" ?
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: yeah
<masterk> well off to format an 80 gig
<PhinnFort> :D
<hydan> when i do apt-get remove konversation, i'm told that kubuntu-desktop has to be removed as well.
<hydan> is this true?
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: I have a norwegian locale, so...
<K-Ryan> Gotcha
<PhinnFort> hydan: don't worry
<PhinnFort> hydan: it's not a real package
<K-Ryan> I don't get this shortcut making though.
<PhinnFort> hydan: it just depends on all the default applications
<K-Ryan> I don't see how to make it use wine.
<hydan> ok
<hydan> thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> yw
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: under command write "wine"
<luca> hi - is anyone here non-english speaking and using Latex?
<K-Ryan> Oh, thought I needed a file path.
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: followed by the full path to the program
<K-Ryan> luca what language?
<K-Ryan> PhinnFort: Oh, much easier, thanks.
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: choose the path where it is installed
<PhinnFort> the .exe, that is
<Cruzader> bah phinn beat me to it
<K-Ryan> Yeah, thanks.
<PhinnFort> ;D
<PhinnFort> carl_: you can get it to just auto-detect again by (re)moving the config file
<PhinnFort> carl_: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<PhinnFort> "
<PhinnFort> and ctraltbspace
<luca> K-Ryan: Italian
<K-Ryan> !italian
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<K-Ryan> Hmm, Ubotu isn't working?
<K-Ryan> Ah there we go
<luca> K-Ryan: some problems with accented chars, but someone on the italian channel is already helping thanks :)
<K-Ryan> Oh, alright just figured I'd let you know about that if you didn't know.
<carl_> ok, I think I managed 2 do it, (kinda dificult on 640X480 :P) http://rafb.net/p/uayMng65.html
<PhinnFort> carl_: understandably;)
<Graham> does http://packages.ubuntu.com work for anybody here?
<K-Ryan> Not me
<PhinnFort> carl_: http://rafb.net/p/fZiUAS12.html
<PhinnFort> carl_: it has a maximum resolution of 1600x1200
<PhinnFort> which is what I use
<carl_> that is good
<carl_> that is what I generally run
<carl_> in windows :P
<PhinnFort> carl_: just replace what's in the file you have opened, with what I pasted
<jerware> hello
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<jerware> what is a light weight paint program?
<jerware> linux eqivilant to ms paint
<K-Ryan> Err, well Krita comes default.
<PhinnFort> !info kolourpaint | jerware
<ubotu> jerware: kolourpaint: a simple paint program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1047 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<jerware> i need the hex values for colors too, php/html
<jerware> thanx pal
<PhinnFort> jerware: kolourpaint is what you want
<PhinnFort> yw
<carl_> do I have 2 click save anywhere?
<PhinnFort> carl_: try ctrl+s
<PhinnFort> carl_: it should warn you if you haven't saved
<carl_> ok, so now I close all progs and crt alt bkspc?
<PhinnFort> carl_: yeah
<PhinnFort> carl_: and pray;)
<carl_> k thanks
<K-Ryan> How do I resize icons?
<carl_> I'll brb
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: alt+f2, kcontrol, search for icons
<Coldwar55> lol linux auto corrects errors on windows drives?
<Coldwar55> upon startup
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Coldwar55> Funny :p
<K-Ryan> No I mean resize just one.
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: how do you mean?
<K-Ryan> I can't remember if I did it on Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> You could change the size of icons, stretch 'em and the like.
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: sounds stupid;)
<PhinnFort> sorry, but it really does;)
<K-Ryan> No no, I know
<K-Ryan> But my Steam shortcut icon is a penguin.
<K-Ryan> And it deserves to be bigger.
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: you could ask in #kde
<PhinnFort> the kdesktop and fileview and whatever-developers hang there, so if anyone knows about something like that, they do
<K-Ryan> It's not that big of a deal, just figured I'd ask if anyone knew.
<lobster> K-ryan: right click, configure desktop- behovior - fili icons
<utnubuk> i dont have ownership rights on my usbdisk, what command do i use to get it back?
<K-Ryan> Just one icon, not all of them lobster =P
<utnubuk> chmod of some kind i assume?
<PhinnFort> utnubuk: yeah, sudo chmod
<PhinnFort> utnubuk: or rather chown
<K-Ryan> kubuntu backwards, nice
<utnubuk> :
<PhinnFort> utnubuk: or kdesu konqueror, and navigate and right click, permissions
* PhinnFort is dead tired, if these sentences doesn't compute
<lobster> K-ryan: you could right click on the specific icon and change it to something bigger?
<utnubuk> ok ty
<K-Ryan> lobster: Don't worry about it =P
<K-Ryan> It's really not that big of a deal, so I'm off to go enjoy Half-Life on Linux
<PhinnFort> glhf
<K-Ryan> I pretty much severed my last tie to Windows by finally figuring Wine out =)
<ahmed> guys ,, any one know a java editor that compiles and is working on ubuntu ?
<PhinnFort> Eclipse?
<K-Ryan> Thanks PhinnFort, catch you guys later.
<PhinnFort> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ahmed> eclipse is an ide
<ahmed> kinda too complex
<carl_> k I'm back
<carl_> now we seem to be getting somewhere
<ahmed> jgrasp ,, jeditor,,, bluej all are fine
<ahmed> but any version for linux ?
<carl_> where back where we started now :D
<carl_> lol
<PhinnFort> carl_: resolution?
<PhinnFort> ahmed: try Kate?
<PhinnFort> carl_: 640x480?
<carl_> I'm topping out at 1280X1024 now
<SlimeyPete> suely you can run bluej in linux.... it's java-based
<PhinnFort> carl_: now, I see why
<ahmed> Kate ?
<carl_> I think that it is recogniseing the monitor wrong, i was playing with some settings to get it to go 2 1600X1200
<ahmed> got a link ?
<PhinnFort> carl_: have you installed the NVidia driver
<PhinnFort> ahmed: you already have her
<PhinnFort> ahmed: alt+f2, kate
<carl_> nope it is a fresh kubuntu install
<carl_> (i'm a noob) very noob when it comes 2 linux
<PhinnFort> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PhinnFort> carl_: I'll help you
<carl_> ok
<ahmed> oh ya
<ahmed> but it doesnt compile
<carl_> when I changed monitor settings it said 2 restart the x server or something
<carl_> should I do that
<PhinnFort> carl_: yes, probably
<PhinnFort> carl_: but first install the nvidia drivers
<carl_> ok
<carl_> how do I do that?
<PhinnFort> carl_: I'm not really sure how to do it, doesn't tell in the wiki
<carl_> windows analogies will really help me*
<PhinnFort> carl_: but go to the hardware tab of the monitor and display settings
<carl_> i'm there
<carl_> driver says "nv"
<PhinnFort> carl_: click on configure
<carl_> k
<PhinnFort> click on select
<carl_> it goes to Geforce FX (generic)
<PhinnFort> carl_: try "Ok"
<carl_> ok
<carl_> that was the same setting as b4
<PhinnFort> oh...
<PhinnFort> hang on
<carl_> k
<PhinnFort> I don't have an nvidia, nor do I need those darn, pesky binary drivers;)
<PhinnFort> so this is kinda new to me
<PhinnFort> carl_: go to Add/Remove programs
<PhinnFort> search for "nvidia"
<carl_> ok i'll give it a try just a minite
<PhinnFort> select the nvidia binary driver
<carl_> only thing "adept installer" comes up with is "Nvtv TV Out" and it isn't installed
<carl_> oh srry it is under the system tab
<PhinnFort> carl_: found it?
<carl_> so uninstall
<carl_> ya
<PhinnFort> is it installed?
<zeee> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<zeee> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<zeee> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<carl_> nvidia binary X.Org driver
<PhinnFort> go die, spammer
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b zeee!*@*]  by LjL
<PhinnFort> carl_: is it hooked of already?
<carl_> nope
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@87.110.58.21]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<carl_> should I deselect it?
<PhinnFort> hook it off, and apply
<PhinnFort> no, it should be selected
* PhinnFort curses the english language, a tiny bit
<carl_> oops, it was on, now isnt :S
<PhinnFort> heh
<carl_> put it back on?
<PhinnFort> it should be installed
<PhinnFort> yeah
<carl_> there are 2 there one is a "legacy" what is the diff?
<Cruzader> Phinn, what do you use for an IRC client?
<PhinnFort> Cruzader: Konvi
<PhinnFort> carl_: Legacy is for older stuff
<PhinnFort> Cruzader: you did a CTCP-VERSION?
<Cruzader> Konversation, or is there another app named Konvi i should be aware of
<carl_> what is the def of "older stuff"
<carl_> my card is AGP
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Cruzader> bah, ive been away from IRC too long, forget i can VERSION
<PhinnFort> carl_: TNT-2 and friends
<carl_> ok, really old then
<carl_> lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PhinnFort> it's called legacy for a reason;)
<Cruzader> lol Phinn, MS Instant relay chat?
<carl_> There was an error commiting changes. It's possible that there was a problem downloading some of the packages, or that the commit would break other packages.
<PhinnFort> Cruzader: :P
<carl_> that came up when I uninstalled and installed
<PhinnFort> carl_: crap...
<carl_> both times
<PhinnFort> carl_: close adept, open a console, and type in "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx"
<carl_> ok that did a bunch f stuff, seems there where lots of errors though
<PhinnFort> carl_: can you paste it?
<MementoMori> hi all
<carl_> what was the url 2 the paste site again?
<KevinAlaska> Anyone on here who might be able to answer a question on how to reset a USB drive that shows up in KDE as a folder even if the drive is not connected?  Even when I connect the drive it shows up as a folder but does not bring it up as a usable device, even though I see the drive listed when its plugged and "NTFS configuration" sees it and is configured.  It was working last night when I shut down the computer but didn't do a unmount on it before 
<KevinAlaska> to my wiffes computer then reboot THEN I was able to unmount it in WindosXP safty. That didn't fix the Linux problem though. Any ideas? ;(
<PhinnFort> rafb.net/paste
<MementoMori> where is inittab in feisty?
<PhinnFort> KevinAlaska: just try to move the folder
<PhinnFort> KevinAlaska: it's probably just a "ghost", if it doesn't show up in "media:/"
<carl_> http://rafb.net/p/uk0FNJ47.html
<PhinnFort> danke
<PhinnFort> carl_: it seems when we brutally killed the config last time, we screwed up some stuff
<carl_> lol
<KevinAlaska> it did show up in meadia but the move option was not shown in Media.. I did just a control X then right click paste and it moved it from Media...
<PhinnFort> ;)
<carl_> no worries
<KevinAlaska> Should I just try plugging it back in now? and thanks for the move idea
<carl_> how do i fix?
<LjL> MementoMori: nowhere
<LjL> !upstart > MementoMori    (MementoMori, see the private message from Ubotu)
<carl_> I'm here 2 learn
<PhinnFort> carl_: I'm looking into it;)
<carl_> ok, thanks
<MementoMori> thank you LjL
<PhinnFort> carl_: apparently, the dpkg (package program) believes that something is using /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<PhinnFort> because it didn't exit cleanly
<carl_> ok
<PhinnFort> carl_: try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<carl_> that rings a bell actually, I saw something about that pop up a while ago
<PhinnFort> heh
<carl_> ok I typed that in
<PhinnFort> try my last command again
<carl_> it just came up with another line
<PhinnFort> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<PhinnFort> carl_:  it should
<carl_> I'll paste it
<PhinnFort> carl_: does it error out again?
<PhinnFort> carl_: try to add an "-f"
<PhinnFort> "sudo aptitude -f install nvidia-glx"
<voidmage> error - artsmessage
<voidmage> Sound server fatal error:
<voidmage> error while initializing the sound driver:
<voidmage> device: default can't be opened for playback (operation not permitted)
<carl_> http://rafb.net/p/PRvDA778.html
<PhinnFort> voidmage: have you messed with your users and groups?
<voidmage> last thing i did was change my hostname
<PhinnFort> carl_: "sudo aptitude -f install nvidia-glx"
<PhinnFort> does it change anything?
<carl_> I don't know
<carl_> I think some stuff might have changed
<carl_> I just pasted the results 4 u
<carl_> http://rafb.net/p/PRvDA778.html
<PhinnFort> carl_: is that with -f?
<carl_> ???
<PhinnFort> "sudo aptitude -f install nvidia-glx"
<PhinnFort> notice the -f switch I added;)
<PhinnFort> aptitude -f
<carl_> ok
<carl_> I just used that last one
<PhinnFort> carl_: what does it say?
<carl_> pasted it inot console
<carl_> last line: Errors were encountered while processing: libssl0.9.7
<PhinnFort> hrmm
<PhinnFort> carl_: try to run "lsof | grep 'config.dat'"
<carl_> nothings seems 2 happen
<PhinnFort> wait a bit
<carl_> the console just gave me another line, i can type on it
<PhinnFort> i know, it means it's working
<lnxkde> FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'para
<lnxkde>    virt_ops'
<lnxkde>    make[4] : *** [__modpost]  Error 1
<carl_> how long 2 I wait?
<lnxkde> I get that error when tring to install my nvidia driver
<lnxkde> what could it be?
<PhinnFort> carl_: lsof shows all open files, while grep only let through files that match
<carl_> how long do I wait*
<carl_> ???
<PhinnFort> carl_: isn't it finished yet?
<PhinnFort> carl_: ctrl+c
<carl_> nothing happened
<carl_> oh ic
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How can I downloa the Kubuntu KDE power configuration/CPU scaler in Ubuntu? I desperately need to scale my CPU down and I can't get cpufreqd working, or do it in Bios.
<carl_> it took away the line prefix?
<PhinnFort> carl_: it just haven't given it back
<carl_> oh???
<PhinnFort> carl_: when you have the line prefix, it means that a shell is running, waiting for your commands
<carl_> ok, well there is no prefix, just the currsor
<PhinnFort> carl_: when you run a command, the shell gives control to that, and when the program/command returns, the shell gives a new prefix
<carl_> and a >
<voidmage> PhinnFort: still can't get the sound to work
<PhinnFort> voidmage: I'm sorry I cant help, but I can only help poor carl before I need to sleep :S
<carl_> lol, srry if I'm keeping u up, this isn't urgent or anything
<PhinnFort> well, I can't give up;)
<utnubuk> i tried kdesu konqueror but that did not allow me to set the permissions for my usbdisk.  what chmod command should i try??
<PhinnFort> carl_: try "fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<PhinnFort> utnubuk: man:chmod in konqueror
<PhinnFort> *man:chown
<carl_> lol, it might take some time, i think it is a "carl problem" not a "computer problem"
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> carl_: I just want you to get your darn resolution
<PhinnFort> :D
<Shaddox> I need help scaling my CPU like I did in Kubuntu, is it possible to download the KDE power configuration module?
<PhinnFort> carl_: happy news
<carl_> ok, I just put in that last line
<PhinnFort> carl_: try to reboot
<PhinnFort> :D
<carl_> ok
<carl_> complete restart
<PhinnFort> "The lock is a flock() lock which can only be held open if the process remains running"
<carl_> ???
<PhinnFort> yeah
<carl_> ok
<carl_> brb
<voidmage> hey about my arts error
<voidmage> i think a dpkg-reconfigure artsd fixed it
<voidmage> let me restart x and make sure
<PhinnFort> voidmage: nice;)
<OptimusRex> I'm sort of guessing my way around K-Network manager but I would like to be able to just click a button and connect to the myriad of networks I come accross each day including the work domain
<OptimusRex> is there a simple way of handling networks?
<PhinnFort> OptimusRex: knetwormanager
<PhinnFort> OptimusRex: it should come preinstalled
<voidmage> success!
<PhinnFort> return 0, then;)
<OptimusRex> yes it is preinstalled but changing to the different secured networks I have around me is not easy<PhinnFort>
<PhinnFort> someone tell carl I went to the bathroom, if he wonders, mkay?
<voidmage> still a few minor errors
<voidmage> i think dpkg-reconfigure -a SHOULD fix that
<OptimusRex> the work network has a different domain and so does the one at my brother's place compared to my home network
<carl_> I'm back
<PhinnFort> me too
<carl_> what 2 do?
<PhinnFort> carl_: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> search for where it says "  driver "nv"" under "Device"
<PhinnFort> replace nv with "nvidia"
<voidmage> dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive -a
<OptimusRex> I have a rough idea of how to set up different profiles but somehow it does not work so well as it only gives the installed network adaptors and if you want to use wireless as opo
<voidmage> strange i have to run that
<OptimusRex> opposed to wried then you're in trouble
<carl_> ok I changed that
<carl_> save and exit now?
<PhinnFort> carl_: yup
<carl_> what now?
<PhinnFort> and then close all programsctrlaltbspace
<PhinnFort> :D
<carl_> ok
<carl_> brb
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> he's back
<carl_> I'm happy now
<PhinnFort> 1600?
<OptimusRex> is there detailed documentation on knetwork manager that anyone knows about?
<PhinnFort> OptimusRex: try kwirelessmanager, maybe?
<voidmage> there's some stuff on opensuse's page
<voidmage> but nothing substantial
<carl_> WOOT it worked!!!
<PhinnFort> carl_: :D:D:D
<OptimusRex> where is kwireless manager PhinnFort?
<OptimusRex> or do I install it from Adept?
<PhinnFort> carl_: now do a "glxinfo | grep Direct" please
<carl_> 1600X1200 at 78hz
<PhinnFort> !info kwireless
<ubotu> Package kwireless does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PhinnFort> !find kwireless
<voidmage> !info kwireless-manager
<Hobbsee> kwifimanager sucks.
<ubotu> Found: kwirelessmonitor
<ubotu> Package kwireless-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<voidmage> !info kwifimanager
<Hobbsee> it's very broken
<ubotu> kwifimanager: wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager tends to work better
<PhinnFort> OptimusRex: well, there's a whole lot of programs
<PhinnFort> I also saw some python scripts and I believe desktop applets
<carl_> ok that didn't seem 2 do anything
<OptimusRex> is there one that shows the visible wireless networks?
<PhinnFort> carl_: "glxinfo | grep -i Direct"
<PhinnFort> i mean
<PhinnFort> OptimusRex: KNetworkManager does that here
<PhinnFort> carl_: does it say yes?
<carl_> yuppers
<PhinnFort> :D
<carl_> :D
<PhinnFort> carl_: you, my friend, now even have 3D-acceleration
<carl_> SUWEEET
<PhinnFort> now I will retire to my quarters
<carl_> I saw the nvida spash screen on restart
<PF-Away> :P
<carl_> berl?
<carl_> will that work now?
<voidmage> i can't wait to see the nvidia splash
<voidmage> come tuesday
<PF-Away> carl_: should
<PF-Away> carl_: but I can't promise anything;)
<PF-Away> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<voidmage> this is another nifty feature
<carl_> thanks allot PhinnFort!!!
<PF-Away> carl_: it should be just a matter of adding the repositories/installing in Adept, and running
<voidmage> konqueror: ctrl+e
<PF-Away> you're very welcome;)
<carl_> ok i added previously but couldn't get it 2 work
<voidmage> run one command working out of your current directory
<luca> carl_ if you add: Option  NoLogo true you will see the logo no more :D
<carl_> I like the logo :P
<luca> oh ok ;)
<OptimusRex> PhinnFort for some reason mine does not show the available networks. It did initially but all that is gone and i don't know how to turn it on
<voidmage> oh that's why the windows all move down when i hide kicker
<voidmage> the're docked to kicker
* SlimeyPete s knetworkmanager just stopped showing networks today
<SlimeyPete> I can still connect to them manually, though
<voidmage> or they're not docked to the top
<voidmage> interesting
<OptimusRex> I have the same problem SlimeyPete
<jerware> hi im having a web browser issue. Konquoror
<OptimusRex> does anyone know how to turn on the display for available networks so as to enable one to choose what to connect to ?
<jerware> what plug-in is needed for you tube?
<masterk> flash
<jerware> OptimusRex: try netstat
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: mine seemed to lose them after we switched the network to WPA and I tried to connect (it didn't work, and we switched back to WEP)
<jerware> if there are connections you dont want, kill the PID
<SlimeyPete> since then, I've not been able to see any networks
<masterk> jerware: flash media player for whichever browser you are using
<masterk> what package do I need to install my wifi card using windows drivers?
<masterk> I forget
<BlindSIde> ndiswrapper
<masterk> thx
<OptimusRex> thanks jereware. Is there a way of switching the display so tha I don't have to netstat all the time? By the way, I find that Konqueror does not show my gmail well so I installed mozilla firefox
<jerware> can kaffiene rip audio tracks?
<OptimusRex> heeeeeeeeeeeeelp! Anyone know how to turn the display for available networks on?
<sl00> Hi. When I run the Adept Updater or Adept MAnager it says the database is locked even tho I just booted up. How do I fix this?
<carl_> can someone help me with beryl? I just started it up and the top bar on my windows vanished! So I cannnot move the windows around on my screen
<phpcode> How to get a valid-ident on irc?
<hydan> i've a few questions :)
<hydan> in gnome there's startup sessions, is there anything like that in kde?
<hydan> some program that allows you to specify which programs run on startup
<masterk_> ugh... I got disconnected and it think's I'm still logged on as masterk can someone tell me how to to tell the server that i just reconnected
<phpcode> masterk_: it shold disconnect soon :-)
<masterk_> kk thanks
<masterk_> hey does anyone know what kind of programming would be good for me to get into?
<masterk_> I only know HTML, CSS, and BASIC
<masterk_> I want to learn programming and network administration so I can get jobs doing those
<RawSewage> Python maybe
<masterk_> umm... when I open up adept it says Su returned with an error.
<utnubuk> has anybody ran into problems with their sound? i reinstalled edgy and now i can't hear anything :(
<dkkong> Current virtual machine
<hendaus> hiya
<dkkong> Is there any way I can use my Lexmark's Scanner Feature under Linux? I see it listed under lsusb, but nothing will work with it software wise.
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<cWolfe> dkkong,  a long time ago i had a lexmark all in one scanner/printer
<cWolfe> i never got the scanner working
<cWolfe> things may have chnaged
<dkkong> Did the printer ever work on it either?
<cWolfe> dont remember
<dkkong> USB?
<cWolfe> yes
<cWolfe> if i recall, it shows up as having a builtin usb hub inside of it
<dkkong> Same here :/
* dkkong nods
<dkkong> It does.. and it even shows up as Lexmark International under lsusb.
<hendaus> can anyone help me how to open my second hard disk please!
<cWolfe> hendaus,  a torx t8 should work
* dkkong chuckles
<hendaus> cWolfe:  i am newbie friend,
<cWolfe> im just messing with you
<dkkong> sudo mount /dev/yourharddisc here /whereyouwantitmounted
<cWolfe> hendaus,  using fiesty?
<hendaus> cWolfe:  how ca i know if fiesty?
<cWolfe> uname -a
<hendaus> cWolfe:  Linux hendaus 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<cWolfe> me thinks that is edgy
<dkkong> Correct you are
<cWolfe> look for hda or hdb in /dev/
<hendaus> cWolfe:  i have hda1 , but i want hdb1
<dkkong> fdisk -l should show you all drives connected?
<cWolfe> does hdb exist?
<hendaus> yes but cannot open
<OlliK> Hi, does anyone here have a Windows XP or 2000?
<dkkong> I think that's a hangable offense around here...
<cWolfe> i have windows at work
<hendaus> OlliK:  use kubuntu better than windows
<OlliK> I need one file from there, it's called msgsm32.acm and it's in system32-folder...
<OlliK> hendaus: I'm using kubuntu
<OlliK> OlliK: If I had windows, I would copy the file by myself :)
<hendaus> cWolfe:  how can i open the sourcelist , ?
<OlliK> I'm trying to get Ventrilo working via Wine, but I need that file in order to make the GSM-codec to work
<OlliK> So if anyone here has Windows 2000 or XP, I would appreciate a lot if someone could send me the file msgsm32.acm which is in system32-folder..
<hendaus> anyone knows how to open the sourceslist thanx
<OlliK> np I got it already
<hendaus> helpers, can anyone help
* hendaus think that cWolfe get sleepy :)
<carl_> any beryl experts here?
<hendaus> hiya
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<BlindSIde> hry carl_ whats wrong with beryl?
<carl_> I'm having trouble with beryl killing my window frames
<carl_> so then I can't resize or move windows
<BlindSIde> when you resize?
<BlindSIde> i got taht problem when i resized
<carl_> they just disapear alltogether
<BlindSIde> so i went ot the settings
<BlindSIde> and i changed the mode from normal to scale
<carl_> when beryl is activated
<BlindSIde> change the resize mode
<BlindSIde> to scale
<BlindSIde> and itll be sweet
<BlindSIde> sorry i mean stretch
<BlindSIde> Window Management - Resize Window
<BlindSIde> Behaviour
<carl_> ok
<BlindSIde> Resize Display Mode - Set that to stretch
<carl_> nope didn't work
<BlindSIde> it didnt?
<BlindSIde> still freezes?
<carl_> as soon as as I turn on beryl my window borders just vanish
<BlindSIde> hmm
<BlindSIde> thats a different problem
<BlindSIde> any errors in console?
<carl_> I hav e2 go back 2 standard KDE to get them 2 come back
<dkkong> Is there any way I can use my Lexmark's Scanner Feature under Linux? I see it listed under lsusb, but nothing will work with it software wise.
<BlindSIde> what happens if you set something other than emerald as window decorator?
<carl_> well, I was reading some help files (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl?highlight=%28beryl%29) and I tried 2 fix using these, but didn't work
<luca> hi everyone again
<luca> does anyone know how to use kbibtex effectively? which means, being able to add the bibliography INTO the main tex file :)
* hendaus back
<hendaus> can anyone help me how to open my second hd?
<hendaus> dkkong:  how can i open sources.list?
<dkkong> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hendaus> dkkong:  thanks friend, so i have dapper
<dkkong> I think edgy, but not sure.
<dkkong> DOes it say dapper in the sources list?
<hendaus> dkkong:  i have on my desktop the second hd, i open it and cannot show me the files
<dkkong> What filesystem is it?
<hendaus> dkkong:  yes dapper
<dkkong> Then yeah, you're in dapper. Do you know what filesystem is on the hard drive?
<khirr> i've updated amsn , and i need tsl files, how can i do it? is there sme command for console to can update that?
<hendaus> dkkong:  fat32
<dkkong> You should be able to direct mount it then. Create a folder on your desktop called mount
<hendaus> dkkong:  ok then
<dkkong> now do you know the name of the drive? (ie /dev/hdb1 ,etc?)
<hendaus> yes hdb1
<dkkong> then go to a console and type  sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/yourusername/Desktop/mount
<dkkong> replace yourusername with whatever you use to login
<hendaus> ok
<jerware> hi
<chad7> i accidentally uninstalled gdm when uninstalling gnomekeys, how do set kdm as the default [whatever this is called] 
<jerware> how can i get kolorpaint to return the hex value for a color in the picture?
<hendaus> dkkong: bash: /dev/hdb1: Permission denied
<dkkong> sudo umount -a
<dkkong> then try again
<hendaus> dkkong:  it says device is busy
<hendaus> dkkong:  and i try another time and got the same thing denied
<dkkong> Hmm... then it must think it has it mounted somewhere else
<kaboom> i've searched google, but to no avail.
<hendaus> dkkong:  i have two hd, one is for kubuntu and the other for files
<dkkong> Okay, let's try this. Do sudo kate /etc/fstab and tell me what it says next to hdb1
<hakaisou> i have a small question about microphones over alsa
<hakaisou> specifically, is there an option to boost the volume?
<hendaus> dkkong:  /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0
<crimsun> hakaisou: if your driver exposes a 'Mic Boost*' element, yes.
<hendaus> opps
<hakaisou> crud.....
<hakaisou> it doesn't......
<kubuntu> Hello
<crimsun> hakaisou: does `amixer' confirm that?
<dkkong> That's hda, but there's no hdb1 in there?
<kubuntu> How do I remake my grub stage files ?
<hendaus> dkkong:  i cant see hdb1?
<kubuntu> I think that they are corrupt
<dkkong> Not even in fstab?
<masterk> why doesn't it show the pages in konqueror as they are loading instead of after everything for the page has been loaded?
<hendaus> dkkong:  no
<kubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kubuntu> Can someone help with a grub 1.5 loading non error?
<hakaisou> i'm 95% sure that there is no option for it
<masterk> what is a good chat program that can use all known protocols? I can't use GAIM because it freezes when I load msn
<hakaisou> kopete is good
<hakaisou> it's bundled with kubuntu
<kubuntu> hakaisou: Sorry?
<masterk> but when I use kopete it won't let me have aim chat rooms
<kubuntu> oh wait ;)
<masterk> or yahoo chat rooms
<kubuntu>  braid dead name to have :)
<hakaisou> which is why I use Gaim *shrug*
<hakaisou> sorry, i'm kinda new to kubuntu myself
<masterk> yeah but for some odd reason Gaim freezes upon connection to msn
<khirr> what's the command to delete one file?
<hakaisou> ok that sounds familiar
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<hakaisou> get the latest version via apt-get masterk
<hakaisou> sudo apt-get install gaim
<RawSewage> hendaus, did you try rebooting
<hendaus> RawSewage:  no
<RawSewage> try that first
<hendaus> ok
<hendaus> brb
<kubuntu> Any one have any idea how to recreate stage files for grub?
<masterk> which protocol is for google on gaim?
<kubuntu> jabber
<masterk> server? O.o
<hendaus> back
<kubuntu> talk.google.com
<hendaus> RawSewage:  when i open the hd , mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<luca> ah probably something wrong with those files
<luca> myself I'd recommend using automatix to make it do the harsh work ;)
<K-Ryan> Hey guys when I open a music file/playlist in Amarok it adds on to the current playlist instead of opening just that single file or playlist, how do I fix it?
<RawSewage> hendaus, I dont know
<hendaus> ok thanx
<masterk> it said it couldn't connect to the server for google talk using gaim
<masterk> am I supposed to leave resourse as Gaim
<kubuntu> masterk: Make that whatever you like
<masterk> well it says it couldn't connect kubuntu
<kubuntu> Does anyone know how to recreate stage files in grub/
<kubuntu> masterk: You checked use TLS ?
<masterk> yes
<kubuntu> and changed teh server to talk.google.com ?
<masterk> yes
<kubuntu> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<sl00> Hi. When I run the Adept Updater or Adept MAnager it says the database is locked even tho I just booted up. How do I fix this?
<kubuntu> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sl00> Thanks
<brian_> hello
<brian_> chatsdead
<brian_> super dead
<kubuntu> :-)
<kubuntu> brian_: You have a question?
<brian_> wish i knew why my wifi wasnt reliable
<kubuntu> What do you mean?
<brian_> it wont connect when it starts up i have to toy with it for about half hour before it works
<brian_> worked perfect with ubuntu...then i switched to kubuntu and now its unreliable
<Zeelot> hello guys
<brian_> hey
<brian_> have a question zeelot
<Zeelot> yes just a sec =P
<Zeelot> I have kubuntu feisty installed and it seems slowish compared to windows when running apps, video smoothness, etc...I know linux is alot easier to customize and optimize...so is there anything I can do for this?
<Zeelot> or should I expect linux+GUI candy to always be slowish?
<fivetwentysix> What's easier to learn? C or C++, or what wouldyou recommend?
<Zeelot> both? =P
<Alonea> anyone manage to get sound working in PySol?
<Zeelot> once you know C, C++ isn't too hard to pickup (once you know any programming language all the others are alot easier to pick up)
<brian_> whats pysol
<Zeelot> most of the time atleast
<K-Ryan> Wow the chat is pretty quiet
<brian_> yah
<Zeelot> brian_: no answer to my q? =(
<sushubh> hey people!
<K-Ryan> Zeelot what are you system specs?
<fivetwentysix> Zeelot i know php but i think c++ is just insane to learn
<Zeelot> does compiling your own kernel help performance? and is it fairly easy?
<brian_> whats slow zeelot
<K-Ryan> Hey sushubh!
<sushubh> i love ubuntu :D
<K-Ryan> Zeelot, no and no.
<Alonea> brian_: PySol is a solitaire game suite written in Python.
<Zeelot> Sysinfo for 'zeelot-workstation': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ at 2000 MHz (4023 bogomips), HD: 973/1522GB, RAM: 1975/2027MB, 131 proc's, 1.23d up
<brian_> i just found that
<sushubh> 1522GB :o
<Zeelot> I have other systems though with lower specs that I would like to speed up
<Zeelot> yea =P
<K-Ryan> I'm thinking 973 are full?
<sushubh> 1.5 TB :O
<sushubh> o m f g
<K-Ryan> If I had that much space I wouldn't be able to fill it
<Zeelot> i have more drives but they are IDE and dont feel like putting them in
<K-Ryan> I haven't filled my 160GB yet...
<Alonea> anyway. There is a PySol sound server thing and a pack of music and sounds, but when I go to turn on sound in the program, the sound box is greyed out
<K-Ryan> Anyway...
<K-Ryan> Any programs in particular that slow it down?
<Zeelot> no everything is just slowish
<Zeelot> any program takes long to start
<fivetwentysix> What do i install if i havea 7600 GT geforce card?
<K-Ryan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zeelot> even file browsers and whatnot
<fivetwentysix> I installed a driver and had to reinstall ubuntu
<fivetwentysix> lol
<tsukasa> sorry for a stupid question, i am very new to linux (wabout 1 week today) and i am trying to find something better than wine, i hear crossover, but it still gives me problems.. any ideas for something better? or maybe a channel/server i can connect to that would help?
<K-Ryan> fivetwentysix you can start there but it's not very descriptive
<K-Ryan> tsukasa this is a good channel for it
<tsukasa> okay good to know
<Zeelot> if I drag windows I can see them lag, bunch of little annoying things
<K-Ryan> Zeelot, was it always like that?
<Zeelot> any linux I try yes
<Zeelot> gnome and kde atleast
<K-Ryan> My system specs are a good half of yours and I don't get that.
<K-Ryan> So I don't know if you would be able to optimize that
<Zeelot> hmm
<K-Ryan> But you said it works in Windows..
<Zeelot> even fresh installs?
<K-Ryan> Have you tried it?
<Zeelot> tried what
<K-Ryan> Fresh install
<Zeelot> Im comparing performance windows vs linux+GUI
<Zeelot> yes this is like a few days old
<Zeelot> out of the box its alot slower than windows
<K-Ryan> And it's been that way since the install...
<K-Ryan> What about when you run the Live CD?
<Zeelot> nvidia drivers helped with the gi stuff
<Zeelot> same yea
<K-Ryan> Then it's not an install thing.
<K-Ryan> Unless the CD's you got/burned are erroneous.
<Zeelot> any Linux distro is like this
<K-Ryan> Sounds like a hardware thing.
<Zeelot> windows is just alot faster
<bUzz-iN> i"m having problems with, system sound & audio programs ?
<Zeelot> multiple computers
<bUzz-iN> running in Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> bUzz-iN: Are you having trouble? You were asking a question =P
<bUzz-iN> i was
<K-Ryan> Yes you put a "?" at the end, regardless
<bUzz-iN> ummm, ok
<K-Ryan> What kind of problem? Sound in general, or playing mp3 files and the like?
<bUzz-iN> is a a driver i'm missing etc ?
<bUzz-iN> system sound etc yes
<K-Ryan> Zeelot: stick around and ask around. I'm not sure about what you could do to fix that and I'm out of ideas. Good luck though
<Zeelot> alright
<K-Ryan> bUzz-iN: You don't hear any sounds, right?
<bUzz-iN> true
<Zeelot> I'll ask again tomorrow heh
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<bUzz-iN> nothing
<K-Ryan> It's worth a shot Zeelot
<K-Ryan> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zeelot> I need someone that uses windows and linux
* K-Ryan raises his hand.
<K-Ryan> =P
<Zeelot> >_<
<Zeelot> dual boot?
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu + XP Home Edition
<Zeelot> you don't think xp is just more responsive?
<K-Ryan> Nah
<K-Ryan> bUzz-iN: Try the first thing that ubotu said, if that doesn't work check the links.
<fivetwentysix> I use xp and kubuntu
<Zeelot> takes me 3-4 seconds to open konqueror to /home
<K-Ryan> Takes me 1-2
<bUzz-iN> yes, i have & i'll view those links thanks i hope that works
<fivetwentysix> takes me .8
<masterk> how do I get a decoder for wma files for amarok?
<Zeelot> hmm
<K-Ryan> If not come back here bUzz-iN and ask.
<Zeelot> wtf then
<fivetwentysix> AMD 64 3000 2gb ram
<bUzz-iN> i wi;ll thank you
<fivetwentysix> pci express 7600gt
<K-Ryan> Yeah, rub it in fivetwentysix
<Zeelot> 64bit kubuntu?
<fivetwentysix> hmm my pc is like $500 or less now
<K-Ryan> Sitting here on a 6 year old Pentium 4, had to upgrade to 512 RAM...
<K-Ryan> I'm probably going to save my money up for a new computer though.
<masterk> so I have a pentium 3 thinkpad
<fivetwentysix> OK i installed the driver
<bUzz-iN> thx's, Ubotu & K-Ryan
<fivetwentysix> for nvidia
<fivetwentysix> I pray this works
<K-Ryan> Do you think I'd be able to get them to not include Vista so I could save the 100-200 bucks?
<fivetwentysix> cuz if it doesn't ima have to reinstall ubuntu again loool
<masterk> !amarok decoder
<K-Ryan> bUzz-iN: Ubotu is an information bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok decoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fivetwentysix> or can is there a disable command?
<fivetwentysix> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tsukasa> K-ryan: been haveing a issue with wine, mostly with a game, starcraft. it installs and all that, but i need to run it in a window, if it opens in fullscreen it pretty much gets croped off with my task bars, also no sound. winehq says it workes perfect on the other hand.. useing kubuntu btw
<bUzz-iN> sweet
<fivetwentysix> if the driver doesn't work can i do sudo nvidia-glx-config disable
<fivetwentysix> ?
<bUzz-iN> also i have a nvidia 8800 series card so maybe that's the problem
<bUzz-iN> as i still can't find a driver for that
<tsukasa> it does the same thing useing crossover
<K-Ryan> tsukasa: I have yet to install/play starcraft but I'll do that maybe...
<Zeelot> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable didnt work for me I had to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fivetwentysix> buzz-in nvidia just released the drivers for it
<K-Ryan> tsukasa I don't know about running it windowed, however you should be able to optimize it to not get cut off.
<fivetwentysix> well according to their website
<bUzz-iN> damn really where at ?
<bUzz-iN> nvidia,com ?
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<bUzz-iN> wooo-ho
<tsukasa> K-Ryan: ah okay, thanks though. how do i go about doing that, or atleast start doing that?
<K-Ryan> Well it's http://www.amd.nvidia.com
<K-Ryan> I'm pretty sure
<bUzz-iN> i'll go check that out thx :0
<fivetwentysix> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<fivetwentysix> I see 8800 there
<Zeelot> amd is ati
<K-Ryan> Oh, mixed it up.
<K-Ryan> Ignore my last link then =)
<Zeelot> yup
<K-Ryan> tsukasa: To be honest I'm not sure, I'm new to Wine myself.
<K-Ryan> However, stick around in the channel I'm sure someone has had your problem and/or knows how to fix it.
<tsukasa> K-Ryan: aah okay, thanks anyways. I'll do that
<fivetwentysix> OK here it goes
<fivetwentysix> restarting X
<K-Ryan> tsukasa: Sorry I couldn't help more =P
<K-Ryan> I'll install Starcraft now though to see if it happens to me too.
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Hell it's about time
<tsukasa> K-Ryan: its all good :p  i gotta learn somehow. i compleatly got ride of windows and have been teaching myself kubuntu sense... no turning back now.
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech: I'm not as big of a Starcraft player as I was
<bUzz-iN> has anyone here been able to play, "openarena" ?
<K-Ryan> The free version of quake.
<tsukasa> I'm not going to lie though, i'm getting a seperat install fro windows just for starcraft 2 :p
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Pulling the heck out of gametrailers.com now for all the new gameplay movies
<K-Ryan> I've been trying to get my quake working but I haven't really been trying.
<K-Ryan> I heard there are installers for quake. Not sure if it would work with openarena, loki installers I think.
<bUzz-iN> i think the new quake4 has a linux disc
<K-Ryan> Here
<K-Ryan> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<K-Ryan> It does =P
<bUzz-iN> no no , the open souse game, "openarena"
<K-Ryan> tsukasa: Starcraft 2?
<bUzz-iN> r*
<Zeelot> wow
<Alonea> i would love to run Quake 4 on here...but I have ati card and I can't run anything but my gl screensavers.
<K-Ryan> bUzz-iN: Sorry, I've only heard of the free version of quake.
<Zeelot> I didn't think any of the new games ran in linux
<bUzz-iN> hmmmm
<tsukasa> K-ryan: yea, they just annonced it after 10 years sense the first one.  www.blizzard.com
<K-Ryan> Are you kidding me?
<K-Ryan> That's so awesome
<tsukasa> no, thats the same thing i asked my friend
<tsukasa> they WERE going to release a gameplay video today
<K-Ryan> Yeah, "were" figures
<Zeelot> bah so no diablo 3 yet =(
<bUzz-iN> ? does anyone know if "doom3" can be played in Linux
<GWillakers> anyone here use GTKPOD?  I'm having trouble organizing my playlists.
<K-Ryan> Don't count your chickens though
<K-Ryan> Or whatever the saying is
<Zeelot> sc2 will be just as fun though...as long as its not another damn warcraft I'm happy
<bUzz-iN> i have heard that id games runn in Linux ?
<K-Ryan> Did Starcraft: Ghost ever get released?
<tsukasa> no, they scraped that one
<K-Ryan> bUzz-iN: The Quakes do, I don't know about Doom though
<K-Ryan> tsukasa: Oh they finally did? It looked like it would of been fun...
<bUzz-iN> thats cool i'd love to runn quake with out a codewever etc here .
<K-Ryan> Still think it's fixed view?
<bUzz-iN> or wine
<brian_> back
<tsukasa> K-Ryan: hey scghost got scraped a long time ago, almost a year. but apparently sc2 has been in the works sense the start of WoW.
<K-Ryan> Welcome back
<K-Ryan> tsukasa: I never really followed it, I saw it here and there and then I just never saw it again.
<brian_> got linux figured out now if i could get my winserver fixed
<bUzz-iN> ok, i'm off to read up on my system sound issues, late
<K-Ryan> Yeah it's definitely not fixed camera, you can tell by the angles in the screen shots.
<K-Ryan> Good luck bUzz-iN
<bUzz-iN> thx-
<tsukasa> K-Ryan: i followed it for a small bit, i had been playing starcraft sense day one, one of my fav games ever. so i was pretty pissed when they scraped ghost. but now i am glade they scraped it.
<K-Ryan> tsukasa: It just finished installing.
<tsukasa> K-ryan: sweet, good luck cause it would log me out and restart me the first time i installed.
<K-Ryan> tsukasa: I'm going to try it out I'll brb in a few. On a side note, I was a late entry to Starcraft. But it's definitely one of the greatest games ever made.
<K-Ryan> Alright, here I go
<K-Ryan> Yeah umm, I don't think I'd be able to play on Battlenet.
<tsukasa> bnet is said to not be compatable with linux
<K-Ryan> I tried to update it, but the archive couldn't be opened so I'm assuming it has to be done manually somehow and I can't be bothered to do that.
<tsukasa> go to the website and dl the update patchs
<K-Ryan> Compatable with Linux probably not, but it's in Wine so..
<K-Ryan> I have to go in a minute so tomorrow.
<K-Ryan> But the main menu was a tad laggy.
<K-Ryan> So I'm curious how it's going to play out.
<K-Ryan> But I'm out for the night, bye guys.
<K-Ryan> May all your problems be solved ;)
<tsukasa> i have it in wine and crossover, neither one worked properly for me, lags like all hell, no sound and croped screen.
<Alonea> i stopped trying to get games to work in linux on wine...too frustrating.
<Lilacor> does anyone know how to get nvidia drivers to save its resolution?
<geoff__> eh...
<tsukasa> i cant remember, but i do know i did a search on it in google, fround some repositories for nvidia, now they work perfectly, you will know it works when you are booting up and a nvidia splash shows up at least for me
<Lilacor> my nvidia drivers aren't broken.. I'm using the nvidia driver right now but I have to change the resolution everytime I reboot
<tsukasa> wow that weird
<tsukasa> i had problems when the driver was the nv drivers that came with kubu
<trix`G> quick question, I have a *.zix archive (that's ziX not zip) that I need to extract, but when searching for a program or utility to extract it all I can find is winzix, which is a windows program... anyone know a linux utility that can extract .zix files?
<dwidmann> lilacor: when you run nvidia-settings (presuming you do so), do you run it as root (ie: with kdesu or sudo), or without, also, do you just click apply, or dod you click save settings to file or whatnot
<asdf> im about to smash konversation
<Lilacor> I have run it under a root shell and I apply the settings and then try to save it to my xorg.conf
<Lilacor> and it won't save...
<dwidmann> It won't? Well, that explains why you have to redo it every time
<Lilacor> dwidmann: yes but the reason why it won't save escapes me
<dwidmann> Does it say why it won't save Lilacor?
<dwidmann> Lilacor: hit alt+f2 and type in "kdesu nvidia-settings"
<dwidmann> (just-in-case)
<trix`G> worst case scenario just edit the xorg config file manually and set your preferred resolution as default
<geoff__> so, why can i not log in as root on kubuntu?
<geoff__> what's up with that?
<geoff__> it never prompted to set the root password.
<geoff__> i can't even boot into runlevel 1
<geoff__> to change it.
<Lilacor> geoff__: there is no root
<geoff__> wtf
<dwidmann> geoff__: root account is locked,
<geoff__> heh
<geoff__> that's not cool
<Hirvinen> !root | geoff__
<ubotu> geoff__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dwidmann> geoff__: sudo is used _in stead_ of su
<trix`G> geoff: three reasons, one: completely unnecessary, two: dangerous, and three: you still can, just "sudo /bin/bash" in console
<geoff__> dude...
<Lilacor> dwidmann: it says....ERROR: Failed to generate an X config file!
<Lilacor> dwidmann: among many other things
<geoff__> i work in a datacenter for a server hosting company
<geoff__> i build and set up servers
<geoff__> i know what sudo is
<dwidmann> Lilacor: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file, oh, and the error message too
<trix`G> so "sudo /bin/bash" and poof you are root
<geoff__> trixG
<hitmanWilly> geoff__: if you really want, it is possible to enable the root acct
<dwidmann> trix`G: "sudo -s" ??
<Lilacor> geoff__: or just 'sudo -s'
<Sleepy_Coder> Er....
<geoff__> when i booted the kernel i set init=/bin/sh
<geoff__> to change it
<geoff__> and it's "refused"
<Sleepy_Coder> su ftw. :P
<trix`G> yeah taht works too
<geoff__> which is stupid
<DaSkreech> What's the deal with the flash plugin?
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: free food on tuesdays, duh.
<geoff__> eh, i'll just go back to freebsd
<geoff__> heh
<BWOlf85> daskreech what do u mean
<DaSkreech> freefood?
<trix`G> geoff: then re-enable the root account and set the password with "passwd"
<trix`G> it's east
<dwidmann> geoff__: the setup isn't hard to change
* DaSkreech goes into a Zoidberg frenzy
<Sleepy_Coder> [19:09:08]  <DaSkreech> What's the deal with the flash plugin?  <--wishing they had a 64 bit version also?
<Alonea> ok, I downloaded a source file and I don't get how to install this one...there is no make file. Just a bunch of python files. How do I install it?
<trix`G> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trix`G> that tells you how
<geoff__> i'm checking out ubuntu
<geoff__> or kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Sleepy_Coder: Nope
<Lilacor> wow, I wish they had a x64 version also
<BWOlf85> i like kubuntu better
<geoff__> and i wasn't happy with the no root login
<dwidmann> "sudo passwd -u root && sudo passwd root"
<DaSkreech> Sleepy_Coder: Jsut an Open source one
<tsukasa> woo to Kubu
<Sleepy_Coder> hehehe
<DaSkreech> Hi Alonea
<BWOlf85> KDE is much more fun
<Alonea> DaSkreech: hey. how are ya?
<Sleepy_Coder> The only complaints I've heard is that people are using the 32 bit version because they don't have one for their dual processors.
<trix`G> anyone know how to extract a *.zix archive in linux?  (zix, not zip)
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: python is interperted lang, just python <name of main file>
<geoff__> trixG re-enable the root account?
<geoff__> heh
<geoff__> where?  how?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok, will try that
<geoff__> i don't see anything like that
<DaSkreech> Alonea: terrible how are you ?
<geoff__> so tell me
<dwidmann> geoff__: the last thing I said will do it
<trix`G> geoff: "sudo passwd -u root && sudo passwd root"
<tsukasa> if .zix is a windows only, try installing that into wine and then opening the formate with that.
<trix`G> which is what dwidmann said
<hitmanWilly> geoff__: set a root passwd is all you need to do
<dwidmann> yes, that
<tsukasa> if wine will work that is...
<geoff__> dwidmann
<Jucato> geoff__: there's a guide in that RootSudo page
<geoff__> i didn't see what you said.
<bUzz-iN> ok, how do i become "root' in console to dl nvidia driver ??
<bUzz-iN> shell
<Lilacor> bUzz-iN: 'sudo -s'
<bUzz-iN> nvidia-installer must be run as root
<Alonea> DaSkreech: well, I am finally among the working...I guess that can be considered good
<DaSkreech> Where are you working? :)
<geoff__> dwidmann... i missed what you said i guess
<geoff__> repeat.
<dwidmann> geoff__: sorry then, maybe I forgot to highlight it for you :P
<hitmanWilly> bUzz-iN: try downloading the driver from the repos, works better
<trix`G> tsukasa: I can fall back on that if necessary but I was really hoping there's a linux utility out there somewhere to extract zix archives.
<bUzz-iN> this is the file i have to load, but get that error...
<bUzz-iN> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<geoff__> ?
<trix`G> geoff: "sudo passwd -u root && sudo passwd root"
<Alonea> DaSkreech: on campus in the Career Services department. Clerical stuff mostly
<trix`G> which is what dwidmann said
<dwidmann> bUzz-iN: any reason you're doing it the hard way? why not just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<bUzz-iN> repos?hitmanWilly
<dwidmann> bUzz-iN: it's in multiverse
<hitmanWilly> bUzz-iN: with apt...ie sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<geoff__> sudo apt-get install yum
<dwidmann> bUzz-iN: the package is nvidia-glx-new
<tsukasa> Trix`G: there may be, the way i tend to find things is looking up the formates in add/remove  or maybe google,  put the formate in the search with the work linux or what ever distro you are useing.
<geoff__> yum -y update
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Working in Career... oh the irony
<bUzz-iN> hmmm
<geoff__> dwidmann:  still waiting on what you said.
<Lilacor> dwidmann: wait a section...aren't I supposed to use nvidia-glx instead?
<dwidmann> geoff__: oh?
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<Lilacor> second
<Lilacor> dOh!
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<trix`G> tsukasa: I've already been trying google for the last hour and a half, and Add Remove (Adept) was the first thing I tried
<DaSkreech> Jucato: How goes?
<Jucato> doing ok. :)
<Alonea> DaSkreech: indeed. Seeing how they do this job finder thing at college central, which is where I found the job in the first place
<dwidmann> Lilacor: as far as I can tell, nvidia-glx is the 1.0-9639, and nvidia-glx-new is 1.0-9755
<geoff__> dwidmann please advise.
<trix`G> ahh well wine will have to do I guess, or if not i'll extract it on my roomate's computer and copy it over
<bUzz-iN> so, sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-new   ????
<sparr> firefox and thunderbird use a different mouse cursor theme than all my other applications.  help?
<dwidmann> 1.0-9639 is now the legacy driver, 1.0-7xxx is the old legacy
<dwidmann> geoff__: on?
<hitmanWilly> bUzz-iN: unless you have a legacy card
<geoff__> enabling root account.
<bUzz-iN> not sure ?
<BWOlf85> sparr should just use your default ones...never seen them use anything special
<dwidmann> bUzz-iN: lspci | grep VGA
<sparr> BWOlf85: they DO use my default ones.  but im not using the default anywhere else.
<geoff__> dwidmann ..... ?
<trix`G> sparr: mind if I /msg you? (about an unrelated matter)
<dwidmann> geoff__: what do you want to be advised on?
<geoff__> dude
<geoff__> i just told you
<geoff__> enabling root account.
<geoff__> enabling root account.
<geoff__> enabling root account.
<geoff__> enabling root account.
<geoff__> enabling root account.
<geoff__> enabling root account.
<BWOlf85> woah
<trix`G> geoff: "sudo passwd -u root && sudo passwd root"
<trix`G> geoff: "sudo passwd -u root && sudo passwd root"
<sparr> trix`G: yes
<trix`G> for the last friggin time
<geoff__> DUDE
<tsukasa> Trix`G: try install synaptic packate installer and then search from inside there. thats a really good bet. and with google, find some multiverse or other repositors and add them to the list.
<geoff__> that does NOT work
<dwidmann> geoff__: you asked how to reenable the root account, we already said that all you have to do is sudo passwd -u root && sudo passwd root"
<trix`G> can you be more specific?
<sparr> geoff__: good.  you dont need a root account.  we are glad that it doesnt work.
<dwidmann> geoff__: It should ...
<geoff__> *sigh*
<Jucato> geoff__: do not flood please
<bUzz-iN> well that did something
<bUzz-iN> :0
<Qnoy> gggggggggggg
<dwidmann> passwd -u root = unlock the root account, passwd root = set the root password
<sparr> geoff__: perhaps if you were more specific than "that does NOT work" we might get somewhere
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<bUzz-iN> where did that code come from
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<geoff__> i think i'm in chat with people who know nothing about linux.  i swear to god.
<jack_> I can't seem to remember how to allow sshfs to let me have permission to view the mounted share
<Jucato> wow that was nice
<Fivetwentysix> OKay i give up
<Fivetwentysix> these nvidia drivers hate me
<dwidmann> geoff__: please be nice, I'm almost out of mountain dew, and I've been up for 19 hours. I'm a tad sleepy
<Lilacor> ewww
<trix`G> dwidmann: he already left
<Jucato> dwidmann: too late :)
<BWOlf85> dwindmann he left
<BWOlf85> oops
<dwidmann> Good riddance
<Lilacor> dwidmann: that guy was an asshole
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, put the coffee pot on :)
<Lilacor> a very POMPOUS asshole at that
<Alonea> DaSkreech: sorry things have not been well for you. Hope things get better!
<trix`G> people need to learn to be patient
<DaSkreech> Alonea: They will after dinner
<trix`G> well that and he seemed to think it's our job to get his problem fixed or something
* hitmanWilly thinks that if someone can't figure out how to enable the root acct they don't need to running as root in the first place
<Alonea> DaSkreech: food makes everything better
<Jucato> Lilacor: language please
<DaSkreech> anyone installed flashplugin nonfree recently?
<rollerskatejamms> Does anybody know how to add users to a group? I put the users on the proper line in /etc/group and it does nothing
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Believe it!
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: seeing as I've already gone through five cans of mountain dew and a pot of tea, I guess the pot of coffee would be the next logical step, thanks for the plan
<geoff__> so tell me dwidmann
<geoff__> why did that not work?
<geoff__> why can i not log in as root still?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: damn...now I think I am hungry again...
<geoff__> with the command that YOU gave me
<geoff__> that is supposed to work?
<dwidmann> geoff__: should be able to ...
<geoff__> nope.
<Jucato> geoff__: you are trying to login graphically as root?
<dwidmann> try seperating it into two statements
<geoff__> YES
<trix`G> haha
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Hear hear!
<dwidmann> geoff: sudo passwd -u root; sudo passwd root
<trix`G> ok
<geoff__> no
<BluesKaj> hehe, was just kidding dwidmann , we all have to sleep sometime , after 19hrs ...it's time :)
<geoff__> does not work.
<Jucato> !root | geoff__
<ubotu> geoff__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: lies. Sleep is for the weak
<Jucato> geoff__: that page has instructions on how to do that
<geoff__> jucato ...... shhhhhh.......
* BluesKaj yawns 
<DaSkreech> Is the Flashplugin not verified by the apt system?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what do you mean "not verified"?
<geoff__> god just forget it.... no linux knowing people
<Cface> How do i know which driver to install for my Sound card?
<DaSkreech> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  flashplugin-nonfree Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<Jucato> hm... strange
<jordo23> Why does ARK always fail to open my .tat.gz archives? Is there something that I need?
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: last I heard, the flash package was just a script to download flash from adobes site and set it up, I've never tried it though so I wouldn't know (said convenient package/script isn't in the amd64 repo)
<rollerskatejamms> Does anybody know what the file "/etc/group-" is for. NOT /etc/group
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: apt-key issues sounds like
<Jucato> DaSkreech: better ask in #ubuntu-motu or ping crimsun
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Ok
<rollerskatejamms> Grr
<dsmith__> geoff needs to learn to lighting up
<Jucato> dwidmann: btw, he was asking how to login graphically as root. but he should  have still read the wiki. which has the exact instructions he needs
<dwidmann> geoff needs to get a life, or better yet, find someone else to harass
<hitmanWilly> i just can't figure out why he would need to log in graphically as root...makes no sense
<Jucato> actualy, he just needs to learn how to read
<dsmith__> dont need root
<hitmanWilly> since the normal ubu acct is root jr. anyway
<Jucato> but yeah. no need to login graphically as root at all
<dwidmann> root jr?
<Jucato> sudoer
<hitmanWilly> sudo enabled
<BluesKaj> bedtime for me ..nite all
<dwidmann> Jucato: nothing su -c can't handle eh?
<hitmanWilly> do root stuff w/out a root password
<dwidmann> ah, true enough
<Lilacor> what a freakin' tool
* hitmanWilly 's only major issue with ubu
<BWOlf85> you get over it hitman lol
<hitmanWilly> i still think its a gaping security hole...
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: maybe so
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: still, better than nothing, or negative something (aka windows)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: how is it a hole?
<trix`G> hitmanWilly: easy to fix, just set a root password.
<dwidmann> requiring regular programs to run as root, practically a walk-in invitation...
<hitmanWilly> one of the first things i did
<hitmanWilly> at least on the laptop...the one that runs kubuntu
<dsmith__> Caution: Sudo command invoked... Cancel or Allow?
<hitmanWilly> roflmao
<trix`G> lol when I first switched to kubuntu I set a root password and enabled the root account, because I was used to having one, now, months later, I realize that I haven't actually logged in as root once since I enabled it, I've grown used to sudo or sudo /bin/bash
<dsmith__> :P
<hitmanWilly> i still su all the time for editing config files and such
* dsmith__ don;t need no stinkin' root
<Jucato> trix`G: sudo /bin/bash?
<trix`G> that's what I 'sudo /bin/bash' for
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It's not supposed to do that
<trix`G> jucato: ghetto way of logging root in
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hm... strange...
<BWOlf85> allow solitare cancel or allow
* hitmanWilly grew up on slackware
<Jucato> trix`G: you mean like "sudo -i"?
<trix`G> yeah
<BWOlf85> anyone maybe be able to help me over pm as to why my windows computer wont let the ethernet card install
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: yo
<trix`G> except i didn't know about that switch when I first thought of sudo /bin/bash
<DaSkreech> BWOlf85: try ##windows
<dwidmann> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<DaSkreech> how's things in Jamaica ;)
<Alonea> damn..I still can't figure out how to get this PySol to work right...I am too used to make, make install. I don't understand what is wrong here...
<DaSkreech> !flash
<trix`G> BWOlf85: windows? have you tried rebooting a few dozen times during the install?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BWOlf85> trix it just wont go anywhere
<masterk> how do I start group chat in gaim on msn protocol?
<kyah2004> waddup
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: are there any shell scripts in the dir?
<kyah2004> what do i do next
<BWOlf85> just sits there with the files "moving" from one folder to the next
<Fivetwentysix> Does gaim even work on KDE?
<tsukasa> yes
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: you have a strange problem :-)
<trix`G> uhm, reboot?  the only thing I really know about windows is that you have to reboot to change anything.  over and over.
<masterk> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dwidmann> Fivetwentysix: of course
<kyah2004> so i notice
<masterk> lol I love that message
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I have to run home. Can You look at kyah2004's problem for me in the interim?
<masterk> ubotu you are the best
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: nope. all .py or .pyc . For the sound server, there was make files and even a readme. that all worked out ok and when I do python pysol.py, it doesn't complain about the sound server anymore
<dwidmann> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<DaSkreech> :-)
<masterk> lol
<Jucato> DaSkreech: huh? I'm actually in the middle of studying... what's the problem?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: no worries then
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: any error messages? or just won't start?
<DaSkreech> Flash won't install
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Got a few minutes ?
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: yeah
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: kyah2004 is trying to install flash
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: there are error messages that confuse me
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: and the results are?
<DaSkreech>  It seems that apt is pulling the package but after that things get hairy
<masterk> kyah2004 did you try installing through adept?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: can you pastebin them? i know a very little python
<DaSkreech>  I have to run home can you look at it for me in the interim
<kyah2004> masterk: yeh it crashed
<DaSkreech> masterk: nope Command line
<masterk> ah
<ses1959_> i am looking for the new thunderbird 2.0 in the 64 bit linux but could not find the link.  Does anyone have the link for this please?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ttp://pastebin.ca/499503
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: I had him try manually open the tar.gz that apt pulled down and it seemed corrupt
<Alonea> http://pastebin.ca/499503
<kyah2004> masterk: or better yet it hung in the process, so i am trying command lime now and i am still having some issues
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: one minute then, I might as well whip up a little script. If the repository is giving trouble, it'd be easier to do it manually
<ses1959_> or is thunderbird only available for 32 at this time
<DaSkreech> so he removed it and re did the apt-get install :)
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: dwidmann is the ... ummm mann I guess
<DaSkreech> I gotta run home
<DaSkreech>  listen to him and jam here
<masterk> what happens under the command line?
<GWillakers> How can I arrange the order of songs in a playlist using GTKPOD?  Not very intuitive if there's a way.
<DaSkreech> If you got other questions this is the place to shoot them
<kyah2004> alright thanks Daskreech
<trix`G> what is the use of /dev/null?
<tsukasa> >> anyone know how to get a zune to be detectable in kubu without useing vmware?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: there is also a .gdbinit file in there
<kyah2004> alright when i run the command sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree it continues and finishes at ok...
<dwidmann> Anyone by chance know firefox's default plugin directory?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: its having problems finding files it needs, you may want to see if there's an install instructions file somewhere
<masterk> have you tried downloading the package from adobe then installing using the command prompt?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: will look around some more...
<kyah2004> then i have to ctrl-c to get back command prompt
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: /usr/lib/moziila i think
<BWOlf85> i had to do what masterk did
<Lilacor> geez, whaddyaknow... I install nvidia-glx-new and then I can save to xorg.conf!
<Lilacor> >_<;;;
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: /usr/lib/mozilla, or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<nixternal> trix`G: /dev/null is used for disposing of unwanted input/output streams
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: /plugins
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: i figured you could get that part :)
<trpr> i can enable compiz from within kde?
<dwidmann> kyah2004: Okay, I've got the script whipped up and ready to go, I guess I'll pastebin it
<kyah2004> when i go to adobe the website doesnt load, mainly bcuz i think they have flash on the website that they allow u to download flash
<trix`G> nixternal: unwanted input/output streams... I would guess you would simply stream them directly to it (so it's like a black hole in the computer?) but what would be an unwanted input/output stream?  I mean could you provide an example?
<kyah2004> alrighht thanks dwidmann
<trix`G> oh and thank you nixternal
<dwidmann> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21777/ kyah2004
<nixternal> dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages
<nixternal> trix`G: yes you are correct about the "black hole"
<Coldwar55> Question, I'm getting a "slight jerkiness" when I play DVDs in Kaffine which never happened before
<Coldwar55> Any reason why that would happen?
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: maybe dma decided to disable itself
<hitmanWilly> Coldwar55: dma probly
<Coldwar55> How woudl I check that?
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hd*
<trix`G> nixternal: thanks!
<Coldwar55> All on
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: do you have postprocessing and deinterlacing settings on? They can be pretty cpu intensive
<Coldwar55> I don't belive so
<hitmanWilly> Coldwar55: it might just be system resources
<Coldwar55> I didn't do anythign to my system
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: I guess I will just go back to the one in the repo, even though sound does not work.
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: is the system under load?
<Coldwar55> 10-20%
<Coldwar55> which is wierd
<Coldwar55> I only have KvIRC, amarok (Not playing anything) and Kopete open
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: weird indeed, what processes are to blame?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: well, you might be able to simply install the repo version, then compile the sound server seperately
<dwidmann> Probably X I reckon ... but I could be wrong
<Coldwar55> I think
<Coldwar55> When I went to system process
<Coldwar55> It has a 10.50% cpu utilization
<Coldwar55> which is somethign I don't understand because I did nothing to my system over the past week
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: maybe. Thing is, a sound server is listed in the repos, but it doesn't seem to work
<Coldwar55> and yesterday I was playing DVDs fine
<dwidmann> Hmm, what video driver are you using Coldwar55?, X is taking up rather a bit of CPU
<Coldwar55> ATi
<Coldwar55> I never had this problem before
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: apt-build the sound server...that compiles from source a la gentoo
<Coldwar55> Oh and i Have superkaramba running but that's never beena problem
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: Maybe it's just the disk?
<dwidmann> !!
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: Close superkaramba
<Coldwar55> I dont' know
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: superkaramba always makes the screen jitter when it repaints, I don't know why, but it does.
<BWOlf85> um wow just noticed the time tracker...im scared to use it to see how much time i spend on here
<dwidmann> Especially if you have superkaramba open, as well as having a video maximized in kaffeine, you can see it stutter where the applets are positioned
<Coldwar55> hmm
<Coldwar55> it's odd
<Coldwar55> Because theis never happened before
<dwidmann> BWOlf85: is that time spent idling or talking?
<Coldwar55> How do I renable the the applet?
<Coldwar55> on the tray
<BWOlf85> time im on the computer
<BWOlf85> can time whatever task u want
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: erm, well, just restart superkaramba from the menu?
<dwidmann> BWOlf85: having fun with the time command?
<BWOlf85> yah
<dwidmann> BWOlf85: think the last time I used it was when I decided to figure out how l ong it took to rip a DVD ... think it was in the 1.5-2 hour range
<BWOlf85> yah
<hitmanWilly> about as long as it takes to watch it :)
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: w00t! I have sound!
<dwidmann> Hmm, my uptime is nowhere near where it usually is ..... oh, that's right, I just resetup Kubuntu the other day :O
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: :) how'd you get it?
<dwidmann> I'd turned traitor and installed Debian ;)
<dwidmann> which reminds me that I need to grab Debians kernel and install it in feisty ...
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: not quite positive if it was because I installed the sound server with apt or if it was from when did it from source. ^^;;
* hitmanWilly is a double agent <_<, >_>
<Coldwar55> That's rather annoying
<Coldwar55> that worked
<Coldwar55> but I never had a problem with Superkaramba running
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: probably one of the two :)
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: yhou have now I guess?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: or a combo
<Coldwar55> ??
<dwidmann> kyah2004: did it work?
<Coldwar55> It works now
<Coldwar55> no jerkiness
<Coldwar55> But I feel "naked" without superkaramba :/
<BWOlf85> so is the true difference between kubuntu and ubuntu the KDE user interface?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: either way, it works now and I am happy for sound. I hate it when features in a program does not work
<hitmanWilly> ditto
<ejortegau> hi there. any kubuntu / ubuntu mantainers here? i think i found a problem with the dependencies of amarok
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: yeah, I know what you mean ... just add an icon for it in your tray, or ready your fingers and use katapult
<Coldwar55> errm
<Coldwar55> What's katapult do?
<dwidmann> ejortegau: odd, I didn't have any problem with it
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: hit alt+space, start typing
<Coldwar55> adfadf
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: you'll see ;)
<Coldwar55> nothign?
<ejortegau> dwidmann:  well, i just installed 7.04 and amarok would not play radio stations
<dwidmann> odd, is it not running? must not be
<Coldwar55> nope
<Coldwar55> it's not
<ejortegau> problem was 2 missing packages
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: alt + f2, type katapult
<ejortegau> libxine something and other i don't remember.
<Coldwar55> o_O
<Coldwar55> Whoa that's wierd
<dwidmann> ejortegau: what format is the radio stations format in? if it's mp3 keep in mind that kubuntu doesn't ship with mp3 support, so it might be an optional dependency?
<ejortegau> mp3
<dwidmann> Coldwar55: big-time time saver :)
<ejortegau> hm
<ejortegau> i didn't know that
<ejortegau> why? patent issues?
<tsukasa> mp3 i belive runs under sertain license
<ejortegau> i see...
<tsukasa> as well as encrypted dvd support
<hitmanWilly> licensing issues
<dwidmann> ejortegau: either patent or copyright or both
<ejortegau> that sucks... still, how come other distros do? are they breaking any laws or something?
<dwidmann> wait, yeah, it's patent
<dwidmann> ejortegau: hard to say, it depends on what country you're in.
<hitmanWilly> either they pay the licensing fees, or are based overseas
<hitmanWilly> overseas == not US
<ejortegau> i see
<ejortegau> hm, ok
<muaddib> anyone want to help me out with some open-ssh info?
<masterk> how do I install a deb package?
<ninina> anyone know how I can make firefox my defualt webbrowser for stuff
<Jucato> masterk: right-click on the .deb file -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<Jucato> ninina: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<hitmanWilly> masterk: or sudo dpkg -i <pkg_name>
<ejortegau> ok, thanks guys, cya
<kyah2004> dwidmann: seems like there is an issue downloading from the url u gave me for flash
<dwidmann> kyah2004: odd, it worked the other day ...
<ninina> Jucato: Thanks I assume other defualts are done the same way?
<Lilacor> ninina: still kickin' and not giving up on linux yet I see
<dwidmann> kyah2004: that link just go the works-for-me stamp of approval. The link certainly isn't dead.
<Lilacor> ninina: that's good
<dwidmann> kyah2004: what does wget say when it tries to download it, if there are any errors can you pastebin them for me?
<masterk> it seems it didn't install correctly or something
<masterk> has anyone here installed frostwire?
<hitmanWilly> masterk: probably unmet dependencies
<ninina> Lilacor: Meh I always have a few days in me, what will really show is if I'm still here after the newness of beryl wears off and I deside I want to play a video game
<masterk> is java already in kubuntu?
<kyah2004> dwidmann: there isnt any errors it just sticks at 0% forever with the time moving
<dwidmann> masterk: in which case, running it in konsole would probably unmask your problems running it
<hitmanWilly> masterk: not by default
<dwidmann> kyah2004: that's really weird
<Lilacor> ninina: linux isn't made for games...yet
<masterk> thats why it didn't run
<dwidmann> kyah2004: ctrl + c then re-run the script and see if it works
<ninina> Lilacor: that's why I go back to windows...and I tend not to return
<kyah2004> cool
<hitmanWilly> ninina: that's the last major area for linux to get a foothold in
<Lilacor> ninina: oh well..whatever suits you
<dwidmann> masterk: there is a jvm included in kubuntu, however, it ain't that great, you'd be better off installing sun's jvm
<ninina> Lilacor: so if I do return then I'm sold
<kyah2004> dwidmann: should i run the script in  parts or should i copy and paste all of it and run it one time
<hitmanWilly> ninina: for games, you might want to look into wine or cedega
<dwidmann> kyah2004: faster to do it all at once, but it doesn't really matter
<kyah2004> cool
<ninina> hitmanWilly: I know, but I find that the game support is massively limited
<hitmanWilly> ninina: that's cause game developers don't like spending money to port games over to a system that has such a small market share
<kyah2004> dwidmann: i even tried using konquerer and firefox to download from that url and the file just stalls
<hitmanWilly> ninina: at least that's how they see it...plus they've spent so much time working with directx they don't want to change over to opengl
<hitmanWilly> ninina: with a few notable exceptions
<dwidmann> kyah2004: odd, try going to adobe.com , and downloading the file manually from there ... I don't know why the link won't work for you, it works fo rme
<kyah2004> oh zeen
<ninina> hitmanWilly: I completely understand, I was going to be a game programmer for a while so I know some of the politics, but I need my games in the end...I'm such an adict =(
<hakaisou> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<hakaisou> bah!
<hitmanWilly> ninina: that was my last holdout for windows too :)
<hakaisou> same here.
<dwidmann> hakaisou: if you need programs runnign when you startup kde, just open whatever you want to have running at startup and go to k-menu-> save session
* hitmanWilly is angry that ut3 is not going to ship with linux support
<hakaisou> are you crazy willy?
<dwidmann> :
<ninina> hitmanWilly: I have a few others, namely Visual Studios...but yeah that is the big one
<dwidmann> :O
<hakaisou> major games NEVER have linux support
<hendaus> i want to update my kubuntu from dapper to fiesty, can anyone help me please
<dwidmann> hendaus: best way would be to get the feisty cd, and do a reinstall
<hitmanWilly> ut has always been linux capable
<ebarber> hi
<hitmanWilly> plus id's games all have linux installers you can download
<hitmanWilly> made by id
<hendaus> dwidmann:  i dont have feisty cd
<Pelo> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<matt001> hendaus, can you backup your files?
<Pelo> hendaus,  dl the cd from there
<hendaus> matt001: backup?
<dwidmann> I say the best way is a reinstall because if you can't do a reinstall, you have to first upgrade to edgy, then upgrade to feisty ... so you'd be downloading quite a bit more
<hendaus> Pelo:  but i dont have cd in blank now cool, i am searching
<masterk> adept isn't opening now...
<intelikey> well i guess i'll have to use a case fan on my cpu.     oh none...
<matt001> hendaus, so that you can keep a safe copy of your files if you decide to upgrade / full install
<bob_> any error message?
<masterk> nope
<Pelo> hendaus,  start downloading it anyway,  you can always get some cd,s later,  we're not gonna do this tonight anyway, it's getting a bit late for me
<masterk> after I type in the password it just doesn't do anything
<bob_> check the sources list
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: heh...
<bob_> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hakaisou> dwidmann: i'm not seeing this option...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: old one die?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> stone cold grave yard dead.
<dwidmann> hakaisou: it was always there before ... odd.
<hakaisou> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> its an older proc, right? a heatsink by itself might do the trick...maybe
<hendaus> Pelo:  cool , i am living in colombia so i have time to install
<ubuntu_> Hello
<hakaisou> hello ubuntu
<Minataku> Hey, intelikey and dwidmann, guess what I got my hands on by complete chance
<ubuntu_> Is there a way to move a partition to somewhere else?
<dwidmann> Minataku: a million dollars that you want to share with me?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah i could prolly get by with no fan  but i don't really like the idea.
<hitmanWilly> neither would i :)
<intelikey> Minataku i'm all ears
<hendaus> Pelo:  yes i have found a cd blank
<Minataku> A prototype SGI POWER Indigo^2 :D
<intelikey> really ?
<Minataku> It's an IP26 mainboard and R8000 CPU module in a teal Indigo^2 case
<Minataku> Yeah
<GWillakers> How can I arrange the order of songs in a playlist using GTKPOD?  Not very intuitive if there's a way.
<Pelo> hendaus,  hve fun then
<Minataku> The sticker on the back with the FCC info and such is missing
<needs2repart> :-S
<Minataku> It's replaced with a white label that says "PROTOTYPE TETON PRE MR"
<needs2repart> !repartition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repartition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> Interesting
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<needs2repart> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<intelikey> kewl
<dwidmann> So, it's from the mid-90's right?
<Minataku> dwidmann: Yeah
<hendaus> Pelo:  download .torrent or iso which one fast
<Minataku> It's a rare prototype of an already rare machine
<dwidmann> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_Indigo2
<dwidmann> Indeed.
<bob_> that depends hendaus
<dwidmann> How'd you come by it?
<Minataku> dwidmann: University decomissioned equipment sale
<Pelo> hendaus, impossible to tell, you're choice, if you have torrent capability you are helping the community by using torrents
<bob_> en torrent puede ser mas seguro
<dwidmann> Minataku: How much did it set you back? It's a classic :)
<hendaus> ok thanx anyway
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> $10
<Minataku> :D
<dwidmann> Whoa, that's cheap!
<Minataku> Indeed
<hitmanWilly> nice
<masterk> how do I install a patch file?
<Minataku> The proto label was covered up by some company's name
<Minataku> Probably the company that sold it to the Uni
<Minataku> They hid that it was a proto, and I guess the Uni recently decomissioned it
<bob_> what u mean exactly?, patch file?
<intelikey> so that was the 75mhz modle ?
<Minataku> intelikey: Yeah, it's got the 75MHz R8000
<intelikey> i heard that over clocking was an option there.
<Minataku> The CPU Module is "Assy no. 030-0751-001 Rev. 0"
<masterk> I downloaded a gz file that contained a patch file, it is the ibm_acpi patch
<intelikey> jumpers on the board iirc
* hitmanWilly wants to take it apart and play with it :)
<bob_> does it have a CONFIGURE file?
<masterk> nope just the patch file
<ninina> anyone know how my autostart beryl...or is that a bad idea?
<word> What's the name for the xserver debuginfo package?
<masterk> hmm... maybe theres more to dl
<bob_> no idea masterk, maybe you need to paste it on the desired folder?
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Heehee, sorry, this is my baby now XD
<hitmanWilly> ninina: link to the beryl exec file in ~/.kde/Autostart
* hitmanWilly sighs
<dsmith__> nas anyone noticed that some peope do not care if they run windows or linux?
<dsmith__> *has
<intelikey> ninina beryl support is "supposed" to be in #ubuntu-effects    but a link or script in ~/.kde/Autostart/  should answer your Q.
<dwidmann> dsmith__: yeah, point being?
<dsmith__> just an observation
* hitmanWilly has noticed that most people just want a computer that works
<intelikey> dsmith__ yes. sad.
<dsmith__> exactly...
<dwidmann> Me, I personally do care. I hate Windows' guts.
<dsmith__> lol...
<bob_> i do care, on Windoze i was worried about worms, virus and garbage config files, not anymore
<ninina> intelikey: #ubuntu-effect said "we don't anything that starts with a K" T_T
<word> dwidmann: how can  you hate windows' guts if you can't see them? ZING
<dsmith__> hah
<hitmanWilly> ugh, gnomes
<intelikey> ninina so you found a jerk,  and you can tell them i said so.
<dsmith__> !
<hitmanWilly> seconded
<masterk> can someone take a look at this patch file and tell me what to do with it? it's just a bunch of code and stuff I don't understand
<dsmith__> kde is much nicer
<ninina> intelikey: okies well I'll mess around with .kde/autostart
<Lilacor> holy cow the latest mac vs pc ad is brutal!
* hitmanWilly runs sort of a kde/fluxbox hybrid setup right now
<Lilacor> it's sad but true...lots of windows boxes come bloated with all kinds of crapware
<dwidmann> bob_: I think I was just afraid of Windows itself really. What with explorer.exe crashing, and things like Windows Update available to sabotage your computer until you turned it off, and viruses running amok everywhere, even on the windows update site (kind of sad really). Maintenace #$!@#.
<dsmith__> i have 5 desktops to populate nest week for the office and I have been contemplating using xubuntu vs. kde, but gosh darn kubuntu is so much prettier
<ninina> I think KDE's desktop image rotate is the best pre-beryl invention
* intelikey runs a console mode *buntu box
<dsmith__> ninina: I love that feature
<dsmith__> i got someone to checkout linux due to that
* ninina thinks intelikey is missing a key or 2 j/k
<Minataku> Heh, IP26 doesn't have a working Linux yet XD
<bob_> we all now that kind of garbage that windoze actually is...., sorry for the flaming
<masterk> can someone take a look at this patch file and tell me what to do with it? it's just a bunch of code and stuff I don't understand please?
* dwidmann uses his own personal blend of *buntu built from the ground (a console mode system) up.
<dsmith__> not flaming... TRUTHS
<Lilacor> ninina: image rotate? do tell..
<intelikey> ninina hehhe    :)
<bob_> indeed dsmith
<Minataku> I'll need to get my hands on a copy of IRIX for the SGI
<dsmith__> Lilacor: KDE has a desktop background rotate feature
<dsmith__> so does XP though
<intelikey> yeah should be a dl on the web    no?
<ninina> dsmith__: XP does?
<Minataku> intelikey: Supposedly
<Lilacor> dsmith__: do I just do that through desktop settings?
<Minataku> I probably need an SGI account
<dsmith__> one sec
<Minataku> Like I have with Sun to get Solaris for free
<ninina> intelikey: I thought it was pretty good hehe
<bob_> could somebody give a hand to masterk, i'm walking on darkness when becomes to patch files
<dwidmann> Minataku: how is solaris, I never did get around to playing with it
<Minataku> It's nice, especially on Sun machines
<dsmith__> Lilacor: Right click Desktop...configure desktop...click on background..click on slideshow...then setup
<Lilacor> okie dokey
<intelikey> bob_ unfortunately i'd be shadow boxing too.
<bob_> k
<hitmanWilly> beyond me as well
<Minataku> I got 6 other computers too
<bob_> sorry masterk, we tried...
<Minataku> But the prototype SGI kinda trumps them all
<word> masterk: patch -p0 > [patchfile]  in the directory of the software  your working on pre-compile
<Minataku> Uh
<word> i always get the > and < mixed up flip it if you get an error..
<Minataku> It's <
<intelikey> bob_ & masterk normally anything that comes as a tarball also has it's on instructions   look for all caps file names
<bob_> there u go
<dwidmann> Minataku: heh, I only have one (working) computer.
<Minataku> You want to pipe the data from the patch file into the patch program
<dsmith__> speaking of PCs, I almost acquired (4) Acer P3's on Saturday, for $10each. ASUS board 512mb ram, etc....
<bob_> yup, I asked fot something like that to masterk
<dwidmann> dsmith__: almost? I would have jumped on that ...
<hitmanWilly> me too
<dsmith__> it was for a charity, but someone told them to get $100 for one pc, keyboard, mouse and monitor
<bob_> what do u think about Dell selling PCs with ubuntu preinstalled?
<dsmith__> i balked and walked
* word looks at title
<Aresilek> ok first things first how do i change the keyboard layout to a latin keyboard in kubuntu?
<dsmith__> bob_: swee
<Minataku> Heh
<dsmith__> bob_: sweet
* word reads 'kubuntu SUPPORT channel' and wonders why this has become a lounge chatroom >.>
<dwidmann> bob_: I'd think a little more of it if it were better advertised
<Minataku> I've got... uh... 23 computers now
* Minataku pushes word into the laundry chute
* dsmith__ shutsup
<dsmith__> lol
<bob_> lol
<word> noz!
<dwidmann> word: because, there seems to be no support going on at the moment, and it's rather dull when the room is dead.
<dsmith__> 23?
<Aresilek> !latin keyboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latin keyboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> dsmith__: hmm...and is the background supposed to just scroll or change ever certain time interval
<Lilacor> ?
<Aresilek> :-(
<dsmith__> Lilacor: add some pics in that folder
<intelikey> Minataku you are growing   i'm in decline.    i think i only have 6 now.
<dsmith__> yes
<dsmith__> i have ~20
<Minataku> Heh
<masterk> ok i'm lost with this...
<bob_> I have only 2 systems....:P
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: should be in kcontrol under regional/accessibility -> keyboard layout
<dwidmann> If I have 1 with 5 virtual machines, does that count as six?
<bob_> LOL
<dsmith__> of course
<Lilacor> dsmith__: I did. I added all of the default pictures.
<masterk> i found out i needed to dl something else
<bob_> perfect masterk
<intelikey> dwidmann if it does my count is gonna sky rocket
<dsmith__> Lilacor: it should rotate based on your time settings
<masterk> so i dl it and the readme loses me... what's this about getting a kernel with acpi support?
<Lilacor> dsmith__: I'm an idiot. I had it set for an hour.
<bob_> boom
<hitmanWilly> masterk: don't worry, ubuntu has that
<dsmith__> Lilacor: No, your a linux user..
<dsmith__> :)
<Lilacor> dsmith__: :P
<bob_> ;)
<Lilacor> I think I like the SVG background better
<Lilacor> very smooth
<bob_> damn i need a shower and a good shave,,,,,:P
<Aresilek> how do i open kcontrol?
<BWOlf85> go get one bob
<intelikey> geeky
<Lilacor> bob_: in that order?
<bob_> LOL
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: alt-f2 then type it in
<bob_> sitting here all day
<dwidmann> bob_: so do I, but I was going to procrastinated. And you had to go and remind me :\
<dwidmann> * minus d
<bob_> hahahhaa
<dsmith__> I planted all my tomato plants today... instead of setting in front of my laptop
<dsmith__> :)
<Aresilek> does alt-f2 bring up a terminal?
<null> how can i abort a shutdown now?
<bob_> i was playing ET :P
<Aresilek> and is so how do i get out once im in it?
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: just a run dialog
<intelikey> dwidmann being reminded has never broken my procrastination...
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: close the window
<dsmith__> there is always tomorrow..
<dwidmann> intelikey: shhhh, you might remind my conscious self of that.
<Aresilek> ok thanks it's on latin keyboard now....
<word> is the packages.ubuntu.com site down temporarily?
<dwidmann> I think my bed is going to kidnap me for about 10-16 hours now.
<hitmanWilly> word: apparently
<bob_> i have to be up and running at 6 am tomorrow :(
<masterk> what's this about make?
<word> masterk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dwidmann> bob_: I work weekends ... and as such I had to be up and running at 3am today
<word> masterk: that installs make as well as other utilitys
<bob_> damn
<word> masterk: you need them to compile programs
<intelikey> i had two grand fathers....   not unlike some of you...   the one's philosophy was something like this.  "why put off until tomarrow what you can finish today"   while the other would say something along the line of  "i've got to much to do, to get it all done anyway; i think i'll just go fishing"     so i can by rights choose either approach to lifes issues...
* intelikey generally chooses the later.
* hitmanWilly keeps putting off building his LFS system
* dwidmann likes the later also
<tulga> can I install beryl on kubuntu 7.04?
<tulga> where is good howto guide
<BWOlf85> lfs?
<bob_> I work from home, but still, it's work :P
<hitmanWilly> linux from scratch
<dwidmann> tulga: the beryl wiki has a nice guide IIRC
<intelikey> tulga yes.   the wikis have docs
<tulga> ok. is beryl nice?
<intelikey> or is that wikii
<dwidmann> bob_I got home early today though :D 2:30
<bob_> hehe
<BWOlf85> i need a way that i can work at home!
<bob_> ebay!
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: no, cuz just one would be wikus then :)
<BWOlf85> selling what on ebay
<word> tulga: the guide is -very- easy beryl-desktop.org there's like 2 commands to get your xorg configured and a couple more for some optional things
<bob_> i seel linux stuff on ebay, thats what i do
<intelikey> hitmanWilly not if wiki is single
<dwidmann> BWOlf85: souls?
<bob_> sell*
<tulga> okey
<dwidmann> BWOlf85: but arms and legs preferably
* hitmanWilly thinks intellikey missed the latin joke...
<BWOlf85> dwidmann no souls their to hard to get people are stingy bout them
<intelikey> well you could be right.     it's your language, i'm just trying to abuse it.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> anyone here speek cherokee ?
<hitmanWilly> i think english deserves to be abused as much as possible
<intelikey> perzactly
<dwidmann> intelikey: I have a feeling the odds of that are abysmally low
<word> !gibberish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gibberish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<word> apparently no channel for people who speak gibberish
<dwidmann> "I refuse to be part of a society that encourages the rampant abuse of its own language."
<bob_> check this out guys, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250098633518
<intelikey> dwidmann me too
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: what, just because a scan of Spin crashed my spellchecker?
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<puppetmaster> I installed kubuntu on ubuntu
<puppetmaster> when i press logout nothing comeup unless logout option
<puppetmaster> how do i show the shutdown & restart option
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: That's funny.
<hitmanWilly> "open office spellcheck has found 152,978 spelling errors"
<hitmanWilly> "now checking page 2"
<word> puppetmaster: just a shot in the dark here but...maybe you don't have the permissions to shutdown? o.O
<intelikey> well of all the farf-ig-nugen in a box...
<dwidmann> puppetmaster, you must have started X with startx instead of through kdm or gdm?
<puppetmaster> anyone help me please
<puppetmaster> so, what should i do???
<dwidmann> puppetmaster: log out, then if you need to shutdown, use "sudo shutdown -h now", if you want to reboot, use "sudo reboot"
<puppetmaster> I know that
<word> puppetmaster: hmm...not sure...is there any specific reason you want to have both?
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Sorted?
<puppetmaster> what should i do to show the buttons
<intelikey> puppetmaster yes that a setting      kcontrol   and login screen     i think is the place to change it.
<puppetmaster> ??
<word> puppetmaster: intelikey is your saviour
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: last I check kyah2004 was having trouble fetching the file from Adobe's site, haven't heard from kyah2004 in a while though
<intelikey> word i don't even run a gui
<DaSkreech> ok
<word> just keep saying kyah2004's name and maybe kyah2004 will come back
<intelikey> only works if kyah2004 is still around tho
<hitmanWilly> word: it works better if you say kyah2004's name on seperate lines
<hitmanWilly> such as kyah2004, please
<hitmanWilly> come back kyah2004
<hitmanWilly> :)
<tinyx> hey
<intelikey> or in pm
<tinyx> how do I use my webcam with ubuntu?
<tinyx> or kubuntu
<intelikey> tinyx i give up    how ?
<tinyx> Like what program do I use to record videos?
<intelikey> oh
<tinyx> like what is a good video editing program for kubuntu?
<intelikey> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dwidmann> tinyx: I think kino, cinelerra, and kdenlive are the only video editors I've heard about, dunno how good they are (or aren't) though
<eljefe> tinyx: KDEnlive but you have to go to the website to get it, and its still young
<tinyx> Is there anything like "Windows Movie Maker"?
<intelikey> i think they already answerd that
<intelikey> e
<tinyx> I mean, are those programs like that?
<hitmanWilly> tinyx: i think cinerella is the closest you'll find
<eljefe> KDEnlive is great; kino is good at capture but thats about it; cinelerra is difficult in my opinion; Jahshaka is decent but a bit confusing; MainActor is pretty good but *needs* Intel-brand hardware or it crashes (and its closed source and costs money)
<eljefe> tinyx: nothing that simple that i know of :(  KDEnlive is pretty easy though, if you know what "cutting footage" and 'making clips on a timeline" mean
<tinyx> yes i know those
<intelikey> that's just how it is.    you get what you pay for.   if you pay for software your not free...
<tinyx> what is KDEnlive's website?
<eljefe> tinyx: i think that you'll figure them out then
<eljefe> www.google.com ;)\
<intelikey> eljefe .
<eljefe> intelikey: how'd the fan turn out?
* intelikey <glares>
<tinyx> haha alright
<tinyx> bbiab
<intelikey> eljefe it's dead.
* eljefe looks arounf like, 'what i do?'
<eljefe> oh no... but you're running... another computer?
<intelikey> """<eljefe> www.google.com ;)\"""  <<<< only that.
<eljefe> ah... lol yeah.  ok, i guess, but if the asker has to go to the web anyway...
<intelikey> no same one.     i pulled that fan and set a case fan in front of the heat sync
<dwidmann> Okay, 22 hours of consciousness is enough for me for a day. I think I'm goint to go sleep, maybe I'll even get up tomorrow ... afternoon
<eljefe> haha good start...
<masterk> is there a process manager?
<Minataku> eljefe... the PLA eljefe?
<eljefe> masterk: in KDE, hit [ctrl] [esc] 
<dwidmann> masterk: ctrl + esc
<intelikey> eljefe yeah i know.  and often i what to tell idiots off    but the whole idea is to help not just make them mad enough to shut up....
<eljefe> Minataku: um sorry, not sure what PLA means, so probably not him/me...
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Sorry, then
<DaSkreech> word: You have to look in the mirror and say his name three times
<eljefe> lol no problem mate
<Minataku> It's "Phone Losers of America", btw
<DaSkreech> word: preferably in the bathroom
<eljefe> ah
<masterk> it says theres another adept running when i try to run adept
<masterk> but i don't see one...
<eljefe> well glad that i'm not him i think!
<masterk> i only see adept notify
<intelikey> !adaptcrashfix | masterk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adaptcrashfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | masterk
<ubotu> masterk: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eljefe> does anyone know how to add video files to an iPod running Apple's firmware?
<DaSkreech> I know that I can kill a user's terminal session by killing the bash pid
<DaSkreech> how do I do that for an X session ?
<intelikey> kill x ?
<masterk> ok i did that... and now it froze...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Little less drastic?
<tinyx> how do I install KDEnlive?
<intelikey> DaSkreech kill their DE
<tinyx> The installation guide.. is in, french.
<DaSkreech> killall kdeinit ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech something along the line of killall gnome-session
<intelikey> yeah that ^
<eljefe> tinyx: heres a repository link http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/index.html
<masterk> how do i kill processes?
<intelikey> DaSkreech note that if more than one session exists you get them all that way
<masterk> it says i have insufficient...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I realize
<DaSkreech>  I'd have to find one owned by said offender?
<eljefe> masterk: either right-click in the [ctrl] [esc]  window and pick SIGKILL (or just click it, and then click [Kill] ...
<intelikey> masterk     sudo killall <name>      <name> can be obtained from   ps ax
<intelikey> DaSkreech there might be a betterway with fuser -k
<intelikey> i haven't really played with that very much.
<eljefe> masterk: or fin out its PID (Process ID) and go to a command line and type 'kill -9 <pid#>' or 'sudo kill -9 <pid#>' (sudo is for those nasty ones but its the root account, make sure that you know what you're killing)
<wolferine> I have apache 2 and php5 installed, but my php isnt working
<wolferine> where should I start to look?
<intelikey> eljefe yes.  but that is process specific and may not work like the new user expects.    specally when trying to kill the parrent of a process and wondering why the thing just [defunct]  on them.
<intelikey> !lamp | wolferine ?
<ubotu> wolferine ?: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eljefe> intelikey: true enough, good thinks.
<wolferine> intelikey, that link has absolutely nothing to do with helping me
<intelikey> wolferine has to do with the instalation/setup of php   does it not ?
<eljefe> does anyone know how to add video files to an iPod running Apple's firmware?
<masterk> FUDGE! adept keeps freezing ever since I tried to install jre and it got locked because that froze
<Jucato> !adeptfix | masterk
<ubotu> masterk: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> masterk: install java in the command line
<eljefe> masterk: once you unlock adept/apt/dpkg the first thing you should do is try to remove jre... then try to reinstall or install-something or whatever
<wolferine> anyone willing to help me get php5 to work with apache2 (I had a previous apache install -- which is the reason for the issue) ?
<eljefe> masterk: yes at the command line you'll be much better able to answer the licensing questions
<eljefe> sorry wolferine i don't know
<intelikey> wolferine can you not go to the page and look at the "trubble shooting" php 5  section ?
<wolferine> intelikey, ill wait for someone else to help me, thanks
<intelikey> you're welcome.
<intelikey> wolferine and you do have  "libapache2-mod-php5"   installed ?
<wolferine> intelikey, as I said, ill wait for someone else, thank you
<intelikey> as you wish.
<masterk> when I try to get build-essential and the others in adept it says there was a problem downloading the packages or it might break something...
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: apparently he had to download it on a windows machine
<intelikey> masterk can you show the exact error ?
<masterk> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<intelikey> masterk sudo apt-get install build-essential       and see if it's more forthcomming with info
<intelikey> close adept first ^
<masterk> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<masterk> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<masterk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<intelikey> close adept first ^
<masterk> oh... silly me?
<Jucato> silly adept :)
<intelikey> silly smily
<masterk> sexy~ it seems to be working
<DaSkreech> Yes?
<eljefe> tinyx: PiTiVi is also an easy video editor and it is in ubuntu's repositories
<DaSkreech> Someone called?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you're nickname is "silly"?
<intelikey> we caught it the first time DaSkreech just didn't laugh
<eljefe> DaSkreech: pah-leeese
<DaSkreech> Sexy with a tilde :0
<eljefe> lol
<lnxkde> hey
<masterk> wth its installing java re too?
<lnxkde> I need to launch a command before X and KDM
<lnxkde> were should I put it?
<intelikey> upstart ?
<masterk> how do I change my name to a different color in irc lol
<lnxkde> intelikey: upstart ?
<intelikey> idk  /etc/rcS.d/S99yourscript.sh
<lnxkde> I just want to load a special modulo
<lnxkde> I want to put
<lnxkde> modprobe -i module
<intelikey> masterk in the menu ?
<eljefe> masterk: in KDE's Konversation, look in Settings _> Comfigure...
<intelikey> lnxkde then   /etc/rcS.d/S99yourscript.sh   should work...    but adding the module name   to   /etc/modules  should work alos
<intelikey> also
<Jucato> masterk: it means that it wasn't finished installing jre, which would be why Adept was acting up
<masterk> there we go
<lnxkde> intelikey: how was I started a script?
<masterk> my manly colored name
<Minataku> Heya, Jucato
<lnxkde> #/bin/bash or  /bin/bash
<Jucato> hi Minataku
<kane_> anyone have any idea how to get the " X Int10 " server module for Xorg?
<intelikey> lnxkde  #!/bin/sh
<Jucato> lnxkde: #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh
<Jucato> bah
<Minataku> Jucato: Did you hear? I got a prototype SGI POWER Indigo^2 (IP26) :D
* Jucato sulks in a corner...
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> Minataku: um.. didn't hear.. don't even know what's that...
<Minataku> Heehee
<intelikey> lnxkde but as i said   that's what  /etc/modules exists for.
* Jucato got a shiny new LCD monitor...
<masterk> what kind of file should I be looking to use make on?
<masterk> it didn't tell me in the readme
<Jucato> !compile | masterk
<ubotu> masterk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Zeelot> question: do I need to install chipset drivers in linux? o.O
<lnxkde> intelikey: module wont work unless I do the modprobe -i
* intelikey sulks in  the other corner now.
<Jucato> 2 more corners up for grabs :)
<kyah2004> Daskreech: from one thing to the next. youtibe loads but keeps on freezing when i try to load a flash file
<Jucato> (presuming the room is quadrilateral
<intelikey> lnxkde well the script should work.    don't for get to let root own it and make it 700   or at the most 744
<intelikey> not pentagonal ?
* intelikey must be in the wrong room
<lnxkde> ohh I was makiing it 755
<lnxkde> :s
<intelikey> lnxkde you don't really want non-root users trying to exec it.
<intelikey> don't even really need them reading.
<Jucato> 700 then? :)
<Jucato> or 740..
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: any other pages work?
<intelikey> yeah 740 is good
* Jucato retreats for a while. bbl...
<DaSkreech> ok
<Minataku> Heya, DaSkreech
<kyah2004> let me try
<Minataku> I take it you heard my find :D
<DaSkreech> hiya
<DaSkreech> Yeah :)
<Minataku> Cool, eh? :3
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<kyah2004> by the way when i type about:plugins this is what is shown
<DaSkreech> what are you going to do with it?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Use it
<Minataku> XD
<eljefe> DaSkreech: whats the great plugin find?
<intelikey> yeah man routers/servers are always in season...
<masterk> it says "make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile'." when I try to run make
<lnxkde> brb
<eljefe> Minataku: whats the great plugin find?
<Minataku> ??
<intelikey> masterk then it needs a ./configure    or something     look for all CAPS file names and read.
<eljefe> Minataku: i thought that you and DaSkreech had something good to share, a cool plugin or something
<Minataku> Nah, just my cool computer
<eljefe> ah
<eljefe> lol cool
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: try orisinal.com
<intelikey> eljefe you know.   "kid with a new toy"     :)
<intelikey> christmas in july,  and all the raw.
<intelikey> i'm glad for him.    but not as excited as he is.
<lnxkde> time to test
* DaSkreech hugs his Vista
<Minataku> ...
<eljefe> ...!
<DaSkreech> Oh wonderful Vista how ever would I live without you
<intelikey> that's just sick.
<Minataku> Even as a joke
<Minataku> That's XXXXXXX wrong
* intelikey pukes.
<eljefe> DaSkreech: this is a family forum, please watch the language
<DaSkreech> So Vista reboots my machine without asking me after installing updates i told it not to
<intelikey> yeah that's it DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Then it comes back up and tells me it did this in a helpful popup
<DaSkreech> Then it pops up a "solutions" bubble
<intelikey> now you're telling it like it is.
<DaSkreech> apparently the issue with my machine is firefox
<Kite_DH> intelikey: sick, indeed
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh website loads
<Minataku> "I know better than you, because you're obviously too stupid to do anything since you spent $400 on me"
* DaSkreech wipes eyes. It's just soooo helpful
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: as does the flash?
<kyah2004> yeh but now firefore has frozen again
<Minataku> Come to think of it, DaSkreech... why WERE you so stupid that you bought Vista?
<intelikey> Kite_DH ok,  i was over dramatic.    i'll tone down.
<masterk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Minataku> Heehee, sorry, DaSkreech
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh but now firefox has frozen again
<Minataku> But seriously... why? XD
<DaSkreech> Minataku: came with the new computer. no choice given
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Call 'em up and tell them you want the refund on the Vista license
<Minataku> That should be a good $100
<eljefe> anyone know how to change my nickname so that my ISP's IP address isn't tagged to the end?
<DaSkreech> My mom is using it :(
<DaSkreech> It's annoying
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Not anymore she isn't
<eljefe> ouch!
<intelikey> yes.       Minataku that's the first i've heard that mentioned in here.   we should put that link in the topic.   you can get a refund on the M$ crap if you remove it.
<Minataku> Tell her Vista is evil and it will rape you in your sleep (You as in DaSkreech... hit on the motherly protective instinct XD )
<masterk> can someone take a look at this
<masterk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21791/
<Jucato> eljefe: you will have to ask freenode staffers for an IRC cloak
<eljefe> Jucato: really?  is that a pain?
<Minataku> I remember doing that... I personally asked lilo for mine... ;~;
<Minataku> He gave it to me, too ;o;
<Jucato> eljefe: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<eljefe> thanks
<intelikey> yeah   lilo was top notch
<masterk> Minataku do you like anime?
<Minataku> masterk: Yes
<masterk> you makie lots of anime emotes minataku
<kyah2004> Daskreech: would not installing drivers ffor my monitor cause firefox to crash so often when running flash
<Minataku> My computer naming system is anime characters XD
<DaSkreech> no
<masterk> so can someone look at that portion of the readme for me?
<masterk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21791/
<DaSkreech> that would cause the monitor to crash
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: hey. actually the #ubuntu would probably have more help with firefox
<DaSkreech> most people here use konqueror
<Minataku> intelikey: Yeah, I used to PM him once in a while and talk with him for a bit
<kyah2004> oh  zeen
<Minataku> Heh
<eljefe> DaSkreech: not so sure about that, konq has its benefits but so does Firefox
<Minataku> I don't even use Kubuntu or any variant of Ubuntu XD
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: you can type /join #ubuntu here
<DaSkreech> You can be in both at the same time
<kyah2004> ok  cool
<eljefe> Minataku: is this just a fun place to hang out, or what? ;)
<DaSkreech> eljefe: yeah but crashing as soon as flash loads is one the Firefox seems to hold
<Minataku> eljefe: I like to help people
<eljefe> kyah2004: look for the connections on the left (of Konversation) to pick which you want to 'be' in
<Minataku> Of course I often tend to confuse the crap out of them in here XD
<eljefe> lol
<intelikey> masterk   ok what hangs ?      you are in the dir ?
<kyah2004> eljefa: i only see #kubuntu
<Minataku> Being a Gentoo user will cause that XD
<eljefe> ok folks its time for me to sleep.  good evening (or whatever time you have)
<eljefe> kyah2004: did you type /join ubuntu ?
<kyah2004> oh zeen thanks
<eljefe> zeen?
<intelikey> masterk you run    make  ?
<intelikey> masterk ?
<masterk> i run make on makefile and it says "make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile'." intelikey sorry I was doing laundry
<intelikey> eljefe i don't know if i fully answered you eariler.    i pulled the cpu fan and stood a case fan dirrected at the heat sync    for a temp fix.
<intelikey> masterk ok  you are in the   ibm-acpi*     dir ?
<masterk> yes
<intelikey> ok  ls | grep -ie make
<masterk> ~/acpi/ibm-acpi-0.11$ ls | grep -ie make
<masterk> Makefile
<masterk> Makefile~
<intelikey> you have exited the makefile ?
<intelikey> edited
<masterk> no
<intelikey> you have build-essential installed   ?
* intelikey is digressing
<kane_> Is there anyway to work around the issues with fiesty and TV outs with nvidia?
<masterk> yes
<intelikey> hmmm ok. masterk what url did you dl that from, let me give it a look see.
<intelikey> ?
<masterk> http://ibm-acpi.sourceforge.net/
<intelikey> k give me a few.
<masterk> i got that from here: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_ACPI_work I am trying to make standby work
<kyah2004> Daaskreech: which location do i copy thesee plugins for konqueror to work with flash
<masterk> i got that from here: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_ACPI_work I am trying to make standby work intelikey
<DaSkreech> !flash | kyah2004
<ubotu> kyah2004: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaSkreech> that page should sort you out with konqueror
<kyah2004> Daskreech: cool thanks
<DaSkreech> no prob
<wolferine> anyone willing to help me get php5 to work with apache2 (I had a previous apache install -- which is the reason for the issue) ? -- I also had this same issue occur at work, I had to format my system to get it to work...
<DaSkreech> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wolferine> btw, looking for someone who really knows what they are doing
<DaSkreech> wolferine: asked in  #php ?
<wolferine> its a ubuntu/apache issue
<intelikey> masterk i don't see anything wrong there.   i'm using dapper so i can't fully test it but it seems to make ok for me.    maybe you got a bumb package ?     idk.
<intelikey> masterk i can't duplicate the error so i can't really trubble shoot it.
<wolferine> how do you perform complete removal (dependencies, all files in each dir, etc..) ?
<wolferine> from cli
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get remove <package> --purge
<DaSkreech> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterk> well maybe you can help me get standby to work?
<masterk> well maybe you can help me get standby to work? intelikey
<wolferine> wouldn't aptitude be more suited for a complete removal?
<intelikey> masterk prolly not.   but that's not kde specific.  if no one pipes up in here you can ask in /join #ubuntu   about that.
<DaSkreech> wolferine: sure
<intelikey> masterk i've never actually messed with standby/suspend  no lappy with a need for that.
<ejupin> Can't start KDE, I can only log into Gnome., something corrupted? Is there a fix?
<wolferine> so what would I do then DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> aptitude remove <package> --purge I would guess
<masterk> ah dam
<intelikey> ejupin maybe chown `whoami` -R ~/.kde
<wolferine> so you have no idea then?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> how can i mount a writing floppy disk
<ejupin> intelikey: I can do that from a terminal here in Gnome?
<ubuntu> ?
<intelikey> ejupin yes
<intelikey> ejupin and sudo it.
<ejupin> thanks
<intelikey> brecha sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media -o umask=000
<brecha> i tried 'sudo mount -t vfat -w /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy'
<brecha> ok
<brecha> let me try it...
<DaSkreech> wolferine: a quick man aptitude search for purge should get you sorted right quick
<intelikey> and mountpoint is at your discression
<wolferine> well, there is no --purge for aptitude
<wolferine> if you dont know the answer DaSkreech, do you mind not answering...
<DaSkreech> I did till you started talking about aptitude. not my app
<DaSkreech>  I do knwo how to use a man page though
<DaSkreech> I suggest you learn as well
<DaSkreech>  saves you years
<intelikey> :)
<wolferine> DaSkreech, i think I know enough about "how to use a man page", please dont be insulting
<DaSkreech> karma is wonderful my friend :)
<wolferine> how do you perform complete removal (dependencies, all files in each dir, etc..) ?
<intelikey> you say karma,  i say reaping what you sow.   you say ****** you.   i say bless you....
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I've heard of this rm -rf thing.. how does that work?
<intelikey> DaSkreech ahhhh   i think you have to be root.
<intelikey> :)
<brecha> <intelikey> brecha sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media -o umask=000--->> i made this.. i cannot even see the files in the floppy.. an it steel... read only..
<intelikey> brecha mountpoint  "/media"  -vs-  "/mnt/floppy"
<intelikey> repost to brecha  <intelikey> and mountpoint is at your discression
<Captain_Haddock> wolferine: apt-get remove --purge probably
<brecha> now.. im good with that
<brecha> thanks
<intelikey> np
<wolferine> Captain_Haddock, so your not sure?
<wolferine> --purge
<wolferine>           Use purge instead of remove for anything that would be removed. An
<wolferine>           asterisk ("*") will be displayed next to packages which are
<wolferine>           scheduled to be purged. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Purge.
<wolferine> hmm, thats helpful
<Jucato> !paste | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tulga> howto install RestrictedDriversManager?
<wolferine> Jucato, how about you help instead?
<tulga> wiki not working
<DaSkreech> Damn it we lost again!
<tmbg> wolferine, how about you not piss off 200 people
<Captain_Haddock> Anybody fancy helping me sort out Samba authentication issues?
<Jucato> wolferine: there's not reason for you to flood the channel
<intelikey> or 360 people even
<wolferine> flood
<tulga> howto install RestrictedDriversManager?
<wolferine> Jucato, did I hurt your eyes?
<Captain_Haddock> wolferine: play nice or don't play at all.
<wolferine> i have a question, no one has an answer
<Captain_Haddock> Time to move on then.
<wolferine> im just bored with your "wasting my time" chit chat
<intelikey> tulga i can't find any such package ?    search the packagemanager for what you are refering tooo
<Jucato> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<intelikey> there ya go.  ^
<Jucato> tulga: it's very dependent on GNOME
<tulga> okey
<intelikey> yes and what Jucato is saying does not mean you can't use it in kubuntu.  just that it will require a lot of gnome libs and packages.
<brecha> wich kind of HD is an serial ata drive??
<brecha> i mean if im trying to mount it
<tulga> I want install beryl on KDE. but I need install ATI driver
<intelikey> brecha in the later live CD  all are sd?   for scsi emulation is in use.
<intelikey> brecha and   cat /proc/partitions
<intelikey> should give you info so you can find/identify the partitions you want.
<masterk_> crap when I tried suspend it only made me unable to get out of suspend without taking out the battery and unpliugging thae laptop...
<brecha> thanks again
<brecha> :P
<wolferine> whose responsible for setting up .deb packages on each of the sites? (in sources.list)
<intelikey> masterk_  ohhh yuch.     ;{
<tulga> my feisty cannot restart. where is problem?
<brecha> thanks for the heko
<brecha> help
<brecha> bye
<intelikey> tulga can you define "cannot restart" please?
<masterk_> my dad is in the kitchen writing in a notebook and sniffeling while looking at his and my moms wedding... >.>
<tulga> intelikey: when I click restart, my computer's all hardware stopped. but cannot start
<Ayabara> I want to connect my Inspiron laptop with ati m300 graphics to an lcd-tv using vga. Can I expect this to work out of the box?
<intelikey> tulga hmmm   ok.   there is one thing i read on that issue, you might want to check into it; that the kernel is compiled for one (most common) type of bios call for halt and reboot.  but that another call is used on some bios'.   perhaps that could be why.    there is also on some occations that one process does not stop correctly and the kernel is simply waiting for it's return signal...   that i know nothing about really
<tulga> ok. I think latest thing too
<epimeth> and a good morning to all
<intelikey> right back at ya epimeth
<intelikey> or leroy   :)
<epimeth> oh no!  the secret is out!
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> garr
<epimeth> my kubuntu is buggy as all hell
<epimeth> amarok's gui won't start half the time
<intelikey> epimeth latest version i suppose ?
<epimeth> and now the server list isn't closing
<epimeth> yup
<epimeth> fully upgraded except for hal
<epimeth> and why are there two konqueror's open?  geez...
* intelikey thinks that explains it.  but hates to say such.
<DaSkreech> Yeah feisty is a pain
<intelikey> maybe you can upgrade to the next prerelease ?
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> sure
<epimeth> lets get as much buggy software on my work box as possible
<epimeth> brb
* intelikey pets his dapper drake...     
<epimeth> I think part of the problem is beryl, actually....
<DaSkreech> sure just cause you have exotic pets ;-P
<epimeth> but thats only when beryl is actually running
<DaSkreech> I get Bambi
<intelikey> i was complaining this morning that there was nothing broken and asking if i should upgrade to remidy that....
<service> hi there.  can i find out what audio card i have without having to dissasemble the computer?
<Ayabara> how can prevent stuff like knetworkmanager and "power manager" from showing in the system tray?
<epimeth> service: depends.... look at the output of lspci
<epimeth> Ayabara: prevent from showing, or not run?
* intelikey doesn't dare pet bambi,   she's married to someone else...
<Ayabara> epimeth: prevent from showing
<intelikey> oh never mind.
<intelikey> Ayabara you can have them auto hide
<Ayabara> epimeth: the tray get's awfully cluttered after a while
* epimeth wonders what sort of a sick chat room he has entered
<wolferine> how can I check if apache/apache-perl/apache2 are installed? from cli
<service> doesn't say what it is
* epimeth tells bambi it will be okay, he'll protect him from the mean man who can't tell the difference between a doe and a deer
<service> is there any audio driver in kubuntu that works for any audio card?
<epimeth> Ayabara: I dunno, actually... thats a good question
<intelikey> epimeth 'him'  the deer in the movie.  but  she the girl next door  in real life.
<tulga> howto add beryl-manager to startup?
<epimeth> service: you got that backwords... "do I have an audio card that works with generic sound drivers?
<tulga> where is startup?
<epimeth> ~/.kde/Autostart
<service> haha
<epimeth> tulga: ?^
<tulga> copy to Autostart folder?
<epimeth> tulga: no, symlink
<epimeth> tulga: $man ln
<tulga> ok thanks
<epimeth> tulga: specifically, ln -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<intelikey> and path.
<epimeth> tulga: you can call it anything, but I'd suggest something meaningful :-)
<tulga> ok
<epimeth> intelikey: awww... unrequieted love?
<tulga> today I received 3 Kubuntu CDs. very happy day
<intelikey> not at all.   just an observation.
<Jezz_X> 3 ?
<tulga> yes
<epimeth> intelikey: so whats the deal with exotic pets?
<intelikey> tulga   ln -s /usr/bin/beryl ~/.kde/Autostart/$RANDOM
<intelikey> epimeth idk you brought that up...
<tulga> yes. I do it
<tulga> but beryl not working :(
<intelikey> tulga should start when you login
<tulga> yes, I restarted
<intelikey> have you loged out and back in ?
<intelikey> ok.
<tulga> yes. beryl cannot select Beryl window manager
<tulga> it automatically select Kwin
<epimeth> isn't it bery-manager ?
<intelikey> can you run it in a konsole ?
<intelikey> epimeth prolly is.   i'm not a gui guy
<tulga> Checking for Xcomposite extension : failed
<intelikey> ok there it is.
<epimeth> intelikey: I brought up exotic pets?
<intelikey> !ati | tulga
* intelikey scrolls up...
<tulga> glxinfo | grep direct
<ubotu> tulga: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tulga> direct rendering is yes
<intelikey> do the     nvidia-config      ?
<tulga> ATI
<tulga> X600
<intelikey> epimeth no it was DaSkreech that brought up exotic pets.   sorry
<intelikey> ok.  then i don't guess i know why.
<intelikey> @ tulga
<intelikey> tulga you can ask in #ubuntu-effects
<tulga> ok
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<oldwest> hi
<epimeth> tulga: I'd also suggest a google search for beryl and the error you are getting
<intelikey> i kinda wish my nvidia card was supported...
<intelikey> oldwest
<oldwest> hay whatz cook'n?
<oldwest> sunday evening rest time
<intelikey> steaks and 'taters green beans and biscuts
<intelikey> come on over and bring the young'ens
<oldwest> can't remember how to change time format - anyone?
<intelikey> oldwest right click the clock and configure
<oldwest> funny
<oldwest> sounds great
<intelikey> it's in the locals/lang & formats  section i think
<intelikey> i kinda lost interest in kde when it defaulted to changing the first day of the weak to monday, which it's not.
<RawSewage> lol
<oldwest> intel - changed to pacific - la - but still military - need to restart session?
<intelikey> oldwest no it's in the same config but it's a different section
<oldwest> hmmmm.... look again
<intelikey> oldwest i don't have kde so i can't give exact names.  but something to do with language
<wolferine> when I do a dpkg -L | grep package, some are listed as 'rc' not 'ii', what does that mean?
<intelikey> that's where you select 12/24 hour
<intelikey> and which day is first day of the weak,   and the date format...  all that stuff
<oldwest> yup i finally found it & said i had to reboot session - will make a note this time git'n fergetful ya know
<oldwest> :o)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> yes i knew when you found it you would get it all streight.
<oldwest> intel - you use gnome?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> i use blackbox   "when i use a gui"
<intelikey> which is not often.
<oldwest> you said no kde - what desktop u like?
<intelikey> blackbox ^
<intelikey> fluxbox is a fork of blackbox
<oldwest> oh ok i looked at that a couple reloads back - it looks pretty kool - this load is a work in progress ....
<intelikey> yeah it's not "feature rich" but it's real light.
<oldwest> by end of week will have blkbx & maybe gnome or sumthin else to try out
<intelikey> i have learned to edit the style's if i want to, and it's menu is flexable.    seeing that i don't like icons anyway it's like it was talour made for me.
<oldwest> runn'n a hotrod dual core w/2gigs ram - was evaling vista & scrubbed it
<oldwest> runs great w/linux
<intelikey> :)
<oldwest> this is so much more stable
<intelikey> i'm running a cold rod p1 with 64m ram    so light is the name of the game for me.
* intelikey has never bought a computer.
<oldwest> thats a capital P-/I fpr pentium - I w/64 right?
<intelikey> pentium one    100 mhz  mmx cpu     with 64mb ram.
<oldwest> howse it run unbuntu w/blkbox - pretty good?
<kronoman> hello
<intelikey> yeah real good   imo
<kronoman> any other music player for KDE, besides amarok?
<kronoman> must be a music player, not music manager
<kronoman> I just want to hear the music, not manage it
<intelikey> vlc
<Cruzader> xmms? does that count?
<oldwest> wow havn't seen one of those in awhile - great!
<kronoman> I already have xmms and it hangs sometimes
<kronoman> some KDE native?
<wolferine> when I do a dpkg -L | grep package, some are listed as 'rc' not 'ii', what does that mean?
<intelikey> kronoman if you are for real about the "must be a music player, not music manager"    sox
<intelikey> it's not kde it's CLI
<RawSewage> theres Audacious
<intelikey> totem
<RawSewage> Totem is GNOME
<intelikey> k something ....     ah   let me look
<RawSewage> but for something like WinAmp, try Audacious
<intelikey> kaboodle - light, embedded media player for KDE
<kronoman> ok, I'm checking them
<intelikey> that's what i was thinking of.
<kronoman> audacious, kaboodle
<kronoman> I will use them a few days to decide which one I like most
<kronoman> Amarok was using ~50 % cpu on my modest machine to play mp3s
<Zabulus> alright, need help, just installed feisty, and my mouse randomly locks up
<intelikey> kronoman but do give   VLC  a shoot
<intelikey> shot
<intelikey> next word would get me in trubble.
<kronoman> vlc looks nice, but adds video functionality
<Zabulus> ...
<intelikey> yes it does both audio and vidio
<Zabulus> well, that was fun
<intelikey> kronoman and handles most formats without any help/codecs
<Zabulus> ok, apparently im not allowed to use adept...
<intelikey> Zabulus open a konsole and type   sudo echo yes
<Zabulus> ummmm, my mouse froze, how do i get to it from keyboard?
<intelikey> alt+f2  konsole
<Zabulus> ok...what did that do?
<intelikey> did it   say    yes ?
<Zabulus> yeah
<Zabulus> now what?
<intelikey> then the sudoers file is ok and you are in the admin group.  so you are root jr.
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> type in sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> then adept should work for you.
<intelikey> what exactly are you trying to install ?
<intelikey> if i may be so bold.
<Zabulus> trying to get amarok to play mp3's
<wolferine> !bug
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zabulus> soo, anyone know anything about the mouse freezing?
<intelikey> usb mouse ?
<Zabulus> yep
<Zabulus> it works for a little, then freezes
<intelikey> try unplug/replug ?
<intelikey> hmmm that sounds buggy.
<intelikey> maybe you should also check   dmesg      and tail /var/log/xorg.*    or is it Xorg.*  ??
<KevinAlaska> Hello Everyone! :) Hoping someone here might be able to point me in the correct direction to fix a USB HDD connection issue that uses 'NTFS Config' program?
<intelikey> prolly not useful to you but the bot has a listing.
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Zabulus> well, unplug replug didnt work, cant see much in konsole using dmesg
<intelikey> you can page up     not that it will help.
<intelikey> in konsole i mean
<KevinAlaska> microsofts HDD format stands for New Technology File System (from what I read)  anyhow.. in media all I get now (worked last night) is a file folder icon in KDE (feisty) and from there it reads there is full empty drive.  but when you move it to my wifes WinXP computer it comes up.
<michael__> is there a konsole cmomand to install deb's
<michael__> ?
<intelikey> michael__ three or four
<michael__> might i have one :D?
<michael__> i usually right click and click install but im just wondering
<KevinAlaska> Loading the link now ubotu.. thanks for the link I will check it out.  I will try to multitask. :P
<intelikey> michael__  apt-get install package-name     aptitude    dselect   and  dpkg to round out the list
<michael__> ah, thanks
<intelikey> michael__ if the deb is local  dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<michael__> okay thx
<intelikey> michael__ and for all the above you need root perms.    sudo them
<michael__> yeh
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> ok i'm ready for the releaf pitcher.   who can help these newcommers while i snooze ?
<Ichilegend> Wassup?
<intelikey> come on don't be shy
<wolferine> i will
<RawSewage> I dont like helping people
<Ichilegend> Here 4 u intelikey
<RawSewage> It makes me break out
<KevinAlaska> heh.. poor intelikey.. duty is strong. :)
<intelikey> ok thanks guy.   and good night.
<Ichilegend> ;)
<wolferine> guy?
<KevinAlaska> sleep well intelikey
<KevinAlaska> doh.. to late
<epimeth> intellikey is jewish?
<epimeth> awesome... I'm not alone! :-)
<Ichilegend> Mazeltov
<epimeth> luck has nothing to do with it! :-p
<Ichilegend> lol
<epimeth> and its mazal, not mazel :-)
<Ichilegend> not jewish, just wishing you both well
<epimeth> I'm just trying to teach you the proper terminology
* epimeth is a great teacher
<Ichilegend> I have been learned
* epimeth snaps the whip
<insmod> anyone know why forward never works with e-mail in mozilla or thunderbird etc ?
<Ichilegend> I am sure it works at least some times or it would not be a "feature"
<epimeth> *cough*bug*cough*
<insmod> Ichilegend: nope on every distro in 11 yrs no
<epimeth> actually, I've never used thunderbird so I wouldn't know
<insmod> Ichilegend: i just sends new reply not previous pics or messages
<epimeth> there any way to run javascript from the command line?
<insmod> it
<epimeth> you sure it doesn't send it as an attachment?
<insmod> epimeth: nope
<Cruzader> epimeth: sudo apt-get install js (i believe, if not load up adept and search for javascript)
<Ichilegend> hmm, let me set it up and check
<insmod> epimeth: it is the attachments i want sent
<Ichilegend> you ever use evo;ution?
<Ichilegend> evoution?
<insmod> it only sends a reply not the previouse attachment or message
<epimeth> evolution!  away evil gnome fellow!
<epimeth> kmail all the way, baby!
<insmod> Ichilegend: evolution ya -- but it is for the wife
<Ichilegend> lol fair enough, but it is a great package and supports exchange (for those of us in corporate IT)
<epimeth> yea... waiting eagerly for kmail to do so as well
<kraut> moin
<epimeth> when I'll need to connect to exchange I'll have to use evolution :-(
<insmod> Ichilegend: i am a debian guy that runs enligh.. and window maker black box etc -- i put kubuntu on hers because she likes kde
<Ichilegend> ok, installing thinderbird
<epimeth> in adept, whats with the kubuntu icon between the package and status columns?
<Ichilegend> Oh hells yah, KDE is the cats meyow, but that does not mean there are not a few good gtk apps aout there
<Zabulus> ok, where was i?
<insmod> epimeth: apt-get is the man :)
<epimeth> I agree, but when searching I prefer adept
<insmod> Ichilegend: gtk-gnutella :)
<Cruzader> epimeth: that means its officially supported by kubuntu IIRC
<Captain_Haddock> epimeth: you can use synaptic too.. I find adept painstakingly slow.
* epimeth is allergic to things begining with a 'g'
<Captain_Haddock> epimeth: Girls? :P
<insmod> lol
<Ichilegend> L O L
<epimeth> adept runs blazingly fast for me... on slower machines I opt for aptitude
<Zabulus> anyone know about any problems with feisty and microsoft mice?
<epimeth> Captain_Haddock: and if I was???? you shouldn't make fun of people's allergies!
<wolferine> Zabulus, symptoms?
<Captain_Haddock> epimeth: :D
<Zabulus> mouse randomly locks up
<epimeth> sooo... rhino or ngs-js?
<Zabulus> i was asking about it earlier, but i had to go afk and i cant scroll up to look for responses......
<wolferine> Zabulus, combo, or just the mouse?
<epimeth> Zabulus: you tried a non-ms mouse?  my ms optical doesn't give me any problems
<Zabulus> just the mouse
<Zabulus> microsoft laser mouse 6000 v1.0
<Zabulus> works for a little, then just stops
<Ichilegend> ok weird shutdown but thunderbird is installed
<wolferine> added it to a currnt install?
<wolferine> or a new install?
<Zabulus> just installed feisty, was using dapper, worked fine with dapper
<Zabulus> went into feisty, tried opening up adept, mouse froze
<Zabulus> anyone have any ideas?
<insmod> Zabulus: nvidia ? they have had some glx issues in the new one
<epimeth> soooo... again..... rhino or ngs-js?
<Zabulus> how do i get it fixed, or dont i?
<insmod> Zabulus: do you have  nvidia ? it was a guess
<Zabulus> an nvidia graphics, yes
<Zabulus> but why does that f up the mouse?
<insmod> Zabulus: lol
<insmod> Zabulus: try disabling glx in xorg if that works then you know
<insmod> Zabulus: 3d accel
<Zabulus> ummm, how do i do that?
<insmod> Zabulus: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and hash out option glx
<monzie> Hi all
<monzie> i am on kubuntu 7.04
<monzie> how do i enable beryl/compiz on my laptop?
<monzie> i have an ATI Radeon X200
<Zabulus> ok, how do i get xorg.conf open without mouse?
<insmod> Zabulus: in gui or console ?
<Cruzader> Zabulus: is the only problem that your mouse cursor is invisible?
<Zabulus> no, my cursor is visible, it just wont move
<Cruzader> oh. hehe
<Cruzader> well you could drop to a text console
<Cruzader> ctrl alt f1
<Zabulus> however i can open the file to edit it without mouse
<insmod> Zabulus: all the time or does it stop ?
<OlliK> Mroning, y'all
<epimeth> OlliK: Mroning to you too!
<KevinAlaska> GOOD Morning! :)
<OlliK> How can I make application to run as a service, or start automatically when computer is started?
<Ichilegend> OK, thunderbird problem, i did not have a problem
<insmod> OlliK: /etc/init.d
<epimeth> OlliK: depends on the app as well
<OlliK> ventrilo server, and few eggdrop bots
<insmod> OlliK: :P
<monzie> help
<insmod> bugger off
<Zabulus> well, so far feisty is annoying the s*** out of me
<OlliK> I tried to look at System Settings -> Services but can't add any there :/
<monzie> https://wiki.kubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty?highlight=%28beryl%29 points me to
<monzie> https://wiki.kubuntu.com/RestrictedDriversManager
<monzie> but https://wiki.kubuntu.com/RestrictedDriversManager is empty
<monzie> how do i get my ati driver?
<Ichilegend> add remove the chhose ATI binary
<Ichilegend> then choose
<Cruzader> kubuntu doesnt come with the restricted-drivers-manager
<epimeth> OlliK: so take a look at /etc/rc.d
<KevinAlaska> Bah... getting late for me. have a wonderful day/night everyone.
<Zabulus> well, my mouse is working, for now
<Cruzader> monzie: go to a console and type sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<Zabulus> so, how do i get amarok to play mp3 files?
<Ichilegend> I have been recommending to friends to Step 2 install ubuntu, step 2 sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop  therefore the get the apps like restricted drivers
<Cruzader> which should download the video driver manager
<Ichilegend> sorry , step 1 then step 2
<epimeth> !codec | Zabulus
<ubotu> Zabulus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<insmod> Zabulus: install the package
<Zabulus> which package?
<insmod> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=kubuntu+%2B+amarok+%2B+mp3&spell=1
<Zabulus> nvm
<Cruzader> monzie: everything working so far?
<OlliK> I didn't find rc.d from /etc
<monzie> Cruzader: i already had restriced manager
<OlliK> do you mean /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<monzie> Cruzader: i backed up my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cruzader> have you run it?
<monzie> i ran restricted-manager and i checked the ATI tickbox
<Cruzader> ok
<epimeth> OlliK: rcN.d
<epimeth> where N is the runlevel you want
<monzie> Cruzader: not it's installing the driver
<epimeth> those are the scripts that autorun
<OlliK> epimeth: I have to make a script? I don't know how to do it
<OlliK> epimeth: I was hoping I could just add the path to the executable in some file...
<insmod> epimeth: why help -- that is why i love #linuxhelp we don't help eggdropers
<insmod> OlliK: then learn
<Ichilegend> BTW, thunderbird forward issue worked very well
<epimeth> OlliK: you don't have to write a script, you just create a symlink to the existing script :-)
<insmod> Ichilegend: pictures etc
<epimeth> OlliK: they are symlinks to /etc/init.d
<OlliK> epimeth: yep.. well my program is not located there so I don't know how to do it
<epimeth> insmod: thats not very nice... why do we have to ignore non kubuntu-specific queries?
<insmod> epimeth: what the hell man :P
<OlliK> doesn't Kubuntu have any graphical interface for adding programs to start while starting the system?
* epimeth kicks insmod
<epimeth> thats for making me think you were serious!
<epimeth> :-p
<insmod> epimeth: as harm to the servers you speek on
<tyyy> hi all
<tyyy> does anybody know what this is? Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<tyyy> xorg.log tells me that
<epimeth> OlliK: then what you want aren't services
<OlliK> insmod: Harm? in what way?
<insmod> epimeth: fuck you i would rather a safe distro
<epimeth> ???
<OlliK> insmod: My eggdrop is in IRCnet and EFnet so I don't think it would affect Freenet servers in any way.. and what's wrong with bots?
<OlliK> epimeth: Yep I guess just a startup would be enough, as long as it doesn't shut down the program when I exit X for example
<epimeth> oh!!! damn.... my bad insmod... I didn't know what he was doing....
<monzie> how do i check for what ports are open in my machine?
<OlliK> epimeth: I told earlier that I'm trying to make ventrilo server and bot to start automatically.. but what's up with the anti-bot attitudes here?
<epimeth> OlliK: it depends on the bot
<epimeth> but either way, I really don't know... never dealt with irc servers or bots
<OlliK> epimeth: My bot is purely serving in multiple channels to keep them and share operator status to channel operators.. I don't know what's wrong with that
<OlliK> epimeth: But the issue in general has nothing to do with IRC servers or bots, because it could be just any program that I'm trying to execute automatically while starting Kubuntu
<tyyy> is there anybody who can help me?
<monzie> i have ati drivers installed
<monzie> beryl is installed
<monzie> yet beryl refuses to wrok
<tyyy> monzie
<tyyy> is aiglx running?
<tyyy> or yet better wich drivers do you use?
<monzie> tyyy: how do i know if aiglx is running"?
<monzie> tyyy: it does say direct rendering: yes
<tyyy> ok dri is running
<Zabulus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tyyy> is beryl starting up?
<epimeth> OlliK: but thats just it, like I said it depends on the program
<service> can i make a shortcut on the desktop for konsole? but when it starts to make a command
<tyyy> are you runing kubuntu or ubuntu?
<monzie> tyyy:  nope
<monzie> tyyy: i have ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop
<OlliK> epimeth: What different options there are for different kind of programs?
<tyyy> do you see the bery manager icon?
<tyyy> beryl
<epimeth> OlliK: services exist in /etc/init.d
<OlliK> epimeth: Basically ventrilo is a voice communication program, similar to TeamSpeak, which servers as a host to multiple clients who connect to it to talk with voice chat..
<tyyy> its a red ruby
<epimeth> OlliK: those are what can/do run at startup, before you log in
<epimeth> tyyy: are there rubies that aren't red? :-)
<OlliK> epimeth: And the bot is just a program that connects to IRC and joins to the channels it has been set to join, and keeps the channel in order
<monzie> tyyy: i do see it
<monzie> but selecting beryl/compiz
<tyyy> yes there are youll wonder but its true
<monzie> does nothing
<OlliK> epimeth: ok, thanks, I'll try to look more into that init.d
<epimeth> OlliK: you might have to write a script
<epimeth> OlliK: take a look at some of the ones that are already there
<tyyy> ok then click there and select windowmanager beryl
<monzie> tyyy: i am doing that
<tyyy> is emerald runing?
<monzie> tyyy: the screen flashes, all windows redraw themselves
<monzie> but i dont see the beryl startup screen
<monzie> nor do i see any effects
<tyyy> you dont need to see the startupscreen
<monzie> tyyy: i dont see emerald as well
<tyyy> usually it is by default turned off
<tyyy> go to the red ruby and tell me what is in windowmanager selected
<monzie> tyyy: its kwin now
<tyyy> is emerald available?
<monzie> tyyy: nope
<tyyy> then you must install it
<monzie> tyyy: beryl, compize, kwin, metacity
<tyyy> apt-get install emerald in konsole
<monzie> tyyy:
<monzie> manish@freedom:~$ sudo apt-get install emerald
<monzie> Reading package lists... Done
<monzie> Building dependency tree
<monzie> Reading state information... Done
<monzie> emerald is already the newest version.
<monzie> emerald set to manual installed.
<tyyy> ah sorry
<tyyy> i mean window decorator
<tyyy> what is there selected?
<paul__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<monzie> tyyy: i selected emerald
<monzie> no point
<monzie> it's not working
<tyyy> when you try to open beryl settings manager does it work?
<Zabulus> hmm, is there something easier than wine?
<tyyy> yes beer
<tyyy> lol
<monzie> tyyy: yes it opens
<tyyy> wait monzie
<monzie> tyyy: ok
<tyyy> did you restart x?
<tyyy> can you tell me what is now in windowmamger selected and in window decorator?
<tyyy> actually i came here to ask for help lol
<tyyy> can somebody help me?
<monzie> tyyy: i rebooted my machine
<tyyy> can you tell me what is now in windowmamger selected and in window decorator?
<Zabulus> alright, need help with wine, trying to get ragnarok(private server) to work
<tyyy> what is the problem?
<tyyy> ill liste to it maybe i know what it is
<monzie> tyyy: what do i do now?
<monzie> i restarted x
<tyyy> i cant promise to
<monzie> it still does not work
<tyyy> can you tell me what is now in windowmamger selected and in window decorator?
<monzie> win manager = Kwin
<monzie> window decorator = grayed out
<tyyy> change to beryl and emerald once
<monzie> tyy: i tried, to no avail
<tyyy> and then check again and tell me what is selected
<monzie> tyyy: all windows lose their decorations for a second
<monzie> tyyy: and then they come back to the original state
<monzie> (kwin) again
<monzie> no window decorator gets selected
<tyyy> go to a terminal
<tyyy> and type glxinfo
<monzie> is my radeon express not supported?
<monzie> tyyy: yeah i did
<monzie> direct rendering is on, if that is what you're askin
<tyyy> im not sure, but you should be usually better off then me with intel. but i got it running
<tyyy> just make it sure please
<tyyy> check it again
<monzie> tyyy: output of glxinfo
<monzie> http://pastebin.ca/499817
<monzie> tyyy: am i better off with xgl?
<tyyy> well fact is its not running
<monzie> tyyy: yeah
<tyyy> thats your problem
<tyyy> i have no idea about radeon, but
<tyyy> as much as i know its running with aiglx
<tyyy> but you can try #beryl
<tyyy> you have defenetly a driver problem
<tyyy> hallo?
<tyyy> is any body there
* gnomefreak hiding
<gnomefreak> tyyy: what can we/me help you with?
<paul__> hi
<paul__> can i have some help please?
<gnomefreak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tyyy> does anybody know what this is? Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<paul__> lol
<paul__> i tried to install the nvidia drivers
<paul__> the -glx ones
<tyyy> thats what im getting from xorg.0.log
<paul__> and it killed my system
<gnomefreak> tyyy: its not important as im assuming you get this with X
<paul__> i had to do CRTL+F5 to get a terminal
<tyyy> i had in mind
<gnomefreak> paul__: what card?
<Zabulus> when using wine, do you have to use an install exe, or can you use an exe that simply starts the game?
<paul__> then i restored the config
<paul__> nvidia 6600GT
<tyyy> that could couse my freez state sometimes
<gnomefreak> tyyy: look for things that start with [E] 
<tyyy> and then only a reset works
<gnomefreak> paul__: nvidia-glx-new is the one you want iirc
<paul__> oh ic, i'll give that a try
<gnomefreak> Zabulus: install i believe but i dont use wine
<Zabulus> is there something better i can use? or do i not have much choice?
<tyyy> ok no error with E thx alot
<tyyy> zabulus
<gnomefreak> Zabulus: cedega but again never used it
<tyyy> what is the problem exactly?
<Zabulus> isnt cedega the one that charges?
* gnomefreak doesnt play games often anymore
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<horde> Hi. Can anyone give me some ideas as to why I can't connect to localhost in Firefox, Konqueror, etc.?  Thanks
<tyyy> ?
<tyyy> what do you want to do?
<tyyy> im not sure if i get the question right
<rbrunhuber> horde : are you really having problems to connect in firefox?
<rbrunhuber> horde : I only have this in konqueror if knetworkmanager is thinking to be offline.
<horde> knetworkmanager is online, and firefox can connect to other external web pages, but not to localhost on my machine
<horde> I'm trying to connect to the SABnzb web interface
<horde> It's served up on localhost
<tyyy> maybe tis blocked
<horde> how do I check that...sorry am a newb
<rbrunhuber> horde : but is it plain localhost? no ports nothing else?
<paul__> gnomefreak: I'm back :(, it didn't work.  Same problem, it started loading then went to a black screen with a cursor
<horde> yeah, localhost:8080
<horde> I've tried switching ports
<rbrunhuber> horde : open a terminal and use netstat -an |grep LISTEN
<rbrunhuber> horde : look if someone is listening on 127.0.0.1:8080 or :8080 or ffff:8080
<Ahmuck> why is kubuntu using mDNS ?
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : Why not?
<horde> Did netstat....doesn't look like anything else is on that port.
<Ahmuck> because it creates a lot of traffic
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : It should only do if you are in "avahi" mode
<Ahmuck> is there a reason i should be in avahi mode?
<horde> at least it doesn't lot explicitly anything listening on port 8080
<horde> sorry, lot=list
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : If you have no network connection with dns and no static ip address then you are in avahi mode. You should have a 169.x.y.z ip address then.
<Ahmuck> no network connection with dns, as in my isp dns server is borken?
<Ahmuck> i have a good ip address
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : and you have no nick with a 169 address?
<gnomefreak> paul__: what ubuntu version? can you pastebin the errors in the log file? did you ever use the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com on this system?
<Ahmuck> correct
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : And your local domain name is ends not in .local?
<Ahmuck> correct
<service> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : So what do you mean with "mdns is causing a lot of traffic"?
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : brb
<service> !cinvert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinvert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<service> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> k, why would i need avahi?  it appears that ps -ax is showing two processes with avahi
<service> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<horde> How can I check if "localhost:8080" is blocked?
<horde> better yet, how can I check thru bash if something on my machine is running a service (gui interface) on localhost:8080?
<mo0osah> I uninstalled some themes from superkaramba and now when I go back to install them... i says they're already installed
<rbrunhuber> horde: netstat -an should show you if a service is listening on :8080
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : Do you use the easy file transfer applet in kde?
<rbrunhuber> horde : What service do you want to use?
<horde> I'm running SABnzb and direct it's interface to localhost:8080
<Ahmuck> rbrunhuber: no
<rbrunhuber> horde : Don't know this. What is SABnzb?
<horde> it's a usenet binary downloader
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : What do you mean that mdns is causing a lot of traffic?
<rbrunhuber> horde : is this using apache or inet.d ?
<alesan> hi
<horde> rbrunhuber: netstat -an doesn't list anything on localhost:8080
<alesan> where can I read the difference between desktop and alternate?
<horde> rbrunhuber: sorry, I have no idea...how do I check?
<Ahmuck> http://www.net.princeton.edu/filters/mdns.html
<rbrunhuber> horde : did you adapt any configuration files?
<horde> rbrunhuber: yes, it has it's own config file
<horde> rbrunhuber: but that's the only one I touched for this program
<horde> rbrunhuber: strange thing is...sometimes it works and not others
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : But what is your problem with this?
<Ahmuck> i am getting serious lockups and trying to reduce anything that may be causing it
<Ahmuck> it almost feels like windows
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : So why don't you just kick the processes out then?
<Ahmuck> my bigger problem, is why a service is bieng started when it does not need to be
<Ahmuck> i can do that easy enough, but why should it be enabled anyway ?
<Ahmuck> it seems less secure
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : the easiest but most time consuming way is to just disable all services or daemons you don't need.
<harmental> hi everybody......since my upgrade to feisty one month ago i've have a problem with my wireless connection (via PCMCIA)....i wont autoconnect at startup....
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : Or you don't know and look if something is no longer working.
<harmental> i have to use wirelesslan everybody.....which is kind of annoying...
<harmental> the thing is that it worked like a charm with edgy....
<harmental> any ideas?
<rbrunhuber> horde : is there a service running which is called sab* ?
<horde> yes
<horde> it's definitely working...I'm pulling down files...but I just can't connect to it's interface
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : To answer you question: AFAIK There were long discussions about avahi on the devel list. The result was that avahi is restricted to local addresses and .local domain (means if you got no address and have no static address). The concerns of princeton are that other os manufacturers have no such restriction.
<rbrunhuber> Ahmuck : so you have a lot of broadcast traffic because every connected mac announces all his services via broad/multicast. Which causes a lot of traffic.
<pisq> roconner, how goes it where you are?
<monzie> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<monzie> Checking Display :0 ...
<monzie> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<monzie> No composite extension
<monzie> beryl: No composite extension
<monzie> this is the output i get after i run beryl-manager from console
<youbuntu> hello : occasionally when start up and log in, my email, or web browser doesn't work. Though I can ping a extranal ip address. shutting down and rebooting once or twice fixes the problem - any ideas?
<benjamin> hi all, where do I assign file-extensions to programms in kubuntu?
<aenna> hi!
<aenna> i want to know how i can launch apps one after another
<aenna> i used a batch
<aenna> like *.bat in ms-dos
<harmental> hi everybody......since my upgrade to feisty one month ago i've have a problem with my wireless connection (via PCMCIA)....i wont autoconnect at startup....
<aenna> but here i want to launch apps but i need them not to ble closed when i launcjh the next one
<harmental> i have to use wirelesslan everytime.....which is kind of annoying...
<benjamin> aenna: name the file XXX.sh
<harmental> the thing is that it worked like a charm with edgy....
<harmental> any ideas?
<monzie> hi all
<aenna> ok thanks haremental
<benjamin> aenna: and it must be executable
<monzie> is there a way i can check which ports are open in ubuntu?
<aenna> benjamin i used that but my problem is that with that method i must wait to kill tha app to run next one
<aenna> *the
<aenna> its a problem whith kiba-dock
<aenna> for example if i run it on a terminal i must close it to if i want the terminalt to let mi execute another thing
<benjamin> aenna: use && betwean the programmnames
<aenna> ok
<aenna> thankyou
<hw_> How can I prevent that Xorg generates a new xorg.conf if I change the graphic(s)?
<hw_> ...graphic cards
<benjamin> aenna: if you use programm & you could still use the console
<benjamin> aenna: but be aware, that if you close the console every executed prog gets killed . .
<PhinnFort> lol
<PhinnFort> the executed gets killed
<PhinnFort> :P
<aenna> benjamin now with  & it works perfect
<aenna> tahnkyou very much!
<luxio4> hello
<luxio4> ciao
<luxio4> can anyone help me to install UBUNTU?
<epimeth> anybody here a webdev?
<luxio4> i haven't portable media
<luxio4> i would like to install from internet UBUNTU replacing the current OS ( mandrake )
<epimeth> luxio4: download the iso, burn it, and install! :-)
<luxio4> is there a CLICK from internet without burns and portable media?
<epimeth> luxio4: nope
<epimeth> luxio4: you can't magically install an os :-)
<luxio4> i want replace all in my hdd is there a micro distro i can download and start that replaces all and install automatically UBUNTU?
<epimeth> luxio4: you always need a disk of some sort
<luxio4> nahhh why do you think OLD? Portable media are OLD
<luxio4> i have INTERNET connection and i want don't waste my time reading or interpreting scripts
<luxio4> i want just CLICK and GO with an UBUNTU installation
<luxio4> i tried LUBI but it's always the same ... dependencies... strange errors ... and finally when all seems ok
<luxio4> GRUB doesn't show the UBUNTU item in the menu
<luxio4> so i m looking for and EASY brain that let install UBUNTU with a simple CLICK replacing all in the HD windows , linux or other
<epimeth> luxio4: I guess you create a partition and put all the files there manually, but I don't know how you would do that
<luxio4> is there a little distro that starts and assuring the network connection install ubuntu?
<luxio4> MANUALLY??????
<epimeth> yea
<epimeth> I'v never heard of someone wanting to do what you want
<luxio4> naahhhh we are in 2007 3D view and so on ( WINDOWS SVISTA ahah ) and you talk about "Manually"!!!!!
<luxio4> when you dowload a PROGRAM  from internet maybe you burn a CD to run IT???
<luxio4> *do
<epimeth> you capitalized it wonderfully
<epimeth> PROGRAM
<luxio4> you donwload at least compile and then RUN
<epimeth> no try OPERATING SYSTEM
<epimeth> s/no/now
<luxio4> the cool of linux is the DISTRO
<luxio4> you have lot of DISTRO
<luxio4> but internet == mega CD ROM
<luxio4> internet == mega pen drive
<luxio4> so why do you need to burn
<luxio4> LIVE CD is a great thing
<luxio4> i want LIVE INTERNET
<epimeth> then go off and make one
<luxio4> but this is not possible because internet is slowwwww
<epimeth> closest thing to what you want is network boot
<luxio4> so i want only a little click to REPLACE all in my HDD
<luxio4> and not lot of strange documentations about "Installation Methods ...."
<luxio4> i want network boot for ubuntu YEAH
<epimeth> look... I'm starving so I'm going down for lunch.  what you want is great, unfortunately beyond what is currently available
* SlimeyPete smashes luxio4's caps-lock
<epimeth> network boot is only for the local network
<epimeth> and you need a server for the os loader
<epimeth> this probably exists
<epimeth> but you'd need to install it
<epimeth> by downloading the cd and installing
<luxio4> local network for start up but i need only a micro distro to download the ubuntu iso and to install it automatically
<luxio4> LUBI seems to do it but i used it and it doesn't seems robust
<epimeth> then get the base download for debian and replace all the repos with ubuntu ones
<epimeth> but again, I'm going to go eat
<epimeth> good luck
<luxio4> good meal
<epimeth> cheers
<luxio4> neutrinux ciao
<luxio4> Gran Sasso
<luxio4> do you know the Gran Sasso in Italy where neutrinus are observed?
<luxio4> oki at the end it's not possible to install UBUNTU without a removable media or without strange scripts
<luxio4> i hope in the future
<Neutrinux> luxio4: of course i know!!
<luxio4> you know :))
<luxio4> i live at 50 mn from there
<luxio4> min
<Neutrinux> o ok cool. living 600km from the lhc where the neutrino beam is created (geneve)!! and this sommer having hollyday at napoli so not far from u! but all of this is out the subject of this chan
<Neutrinux> ;)
<ozzi> hi
<ozzi> i just figured out how to get this thing working
<ozzi> i think...
<ozzi> anybody here?
<nuu> only 388 persons
<nuu> :)
<ozzi> yeah, i noticed that now
<ozzi> this is mi first irc in windows or linux
<zapp> i can't run adept manager anymore. someone know wich are the proceses that use adept database?
<nuu> welcome then ozzi
<ozzi> thanks
<ozzi> nice to be here
<nuu> :)
<ozzi> by the way do es anybody knw if i can command beryl from console?
<ozzi> or scripts?
<Lynoure> zapp: apt and aptitude at least. Check with ps -A, for example
<zapp> thx! i try
<ozzi> ...
<ubuntu> hi there
<ozzi> greetings
<zapp> irc kubuntu italia
<stranger_> hello, I have a small problem connecting with Konqueror to an ftp server of a webspace provider. the login is in the following format "login@hostname/dir" (that is just the login) does anybody know any solution? thanks
<NiceGuyUK> stranger_: what is the problem you're getting?
<stranger_> the error is "login incorrect" .. with the console ftp it works ok.
<nuu> does it ask for a password somewhere ?
<stevec__> anyone know how to disable join and leave message on irssi?
<NiceGuyUK> stranger_: you could try the format ftp://username:password@hostname
<NiceGuyUK> also, some FTP connections need you to omit the /dir part until after you've logged in
<stranger_> @nuu .. it asks also for a pass but I guess that is not the problem as it connects fine with the standart ftp
<nuu> stranger_: "login incorrect" means you either type in the wrong username, or the wrong password
<NiceGuyUK> agreed
<nuu> stranger_: or that, in a very unlucky case, you're accessing the wrong host which coincidentially has the ftp service up and running, and therefore not accepting you, being an unkown user
<nuu> stranger_: i'd double check user, host, and password :)
<stranger_> with the standart url notation the whole login looks like this "ftp://username@hostname/dir:pass@hostname" .. i guess I am looking for a way to substitute the @
<nuu> that's wrong, stranger_
<nuu> it's user:pass@host/dir
<nuu> not user@host/dir:pass
* NiceGuyUK nods
<youbuntu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<stevec__> ^
<stevec__>  use_msgs_window = OFF
<stevec__> oops :-)
<stranger_> my problem is that the login is exactly : "name@hostname/dir"
<nuu> stranger_: try escaping the @ character as \@ then
<nuu> and the / too, as \/
<NiceGuyUK> nasty logon - I blame the ISP admins
<stranger_> :) will try that thanks
<nuu> NiceGuyUK: totally agreed
<stranger_> :-) i am considering switching
<nuu> NiceGuyUK: i can understand giving my users a per-domain logon, involving the @ symbol, but using a pathname in a logon is like
<NiceGuyUK> also you could try just ftp://hostname and wait for Konqeror to prompt you for username/password in the dialogue box. May work tidier
<nuu> incredibly stupid :)
<youbuntu> occasionally when start up and log in, my email, or web browser doesn't work (no external connection). Though I can ping a external ip address. shutting down and rebooting once or twice fixes the problem - any ideas?
<NiceGuyUK> nuu: reminds me of the guy I know who wanted the address admin@atatdotdot.com
<stranger_> ok 10x for the ideas will try them
<nuu> could be a nameserver issue youbuntu, make sure your /etc/resolv.conf is correctly setup before you try accessing the outside network
<nuu> NiceGuyUK: hehe
<youbuntu> nuu : thanks looking at it now ( it's working though). how many IPs should be in there?
<youbuntu> do u have a simple explaination of this file?
<nuu> youbuntu: do you know how dns works ?
<youbuntu> nuu: a little dns looks up domain names and converts ti ip addresses - yes?
<nuu> precisely
<nuu> so youbuntu, basically that file lists the address of dns servers which will be used for such conversion
<nuu> so if you can access the network (you say pinging an ip works), but you can't browse the web (where you most likely use a hostname, and not an ip), then probably the dns isn't correctly setup
<youbuntu> nuu: ok so the ip addresses there are the dns's i am using
<nuu> ie your machine isn't correctly resolving hostnames to ips
<youbuntu> why would be - sometimes
<nuu> thus apparently crippling your connectivity, while you really are connected, just unable to access the network using hostnames
<nuu> youbuntu: resolv.conf lists the nameserver(s) used by your connection to perform such dns lookup
<nuu> therefore if one or more of those nameservers have a connection problem, you have a connection problem too as a consequence of dns lookup failures
<nuu> is that clear enough ?
<NiceGuyUK> worth noting - some NetGear routers incorrectly overwrite the resolv.conf file.  I had to use root to make it unwritable to get around this.
<youbuntu> so my router could be the issue?
<NiceGuyUK> youbuntu: theoretically possible. it kept overwriting my DNS to 192.168.0.1
<youbuntu> i'm using a d-link adsl modem
<NiceGuyUK> I only have experience of netgear ones
<nuu> youbuntu: well, if that's the case, then you need to properly configure the dns server being given to dhcp clients in your router
<nuu> it's all down to configuration: probably NiceGuyUK's router was configured with 192.168.0.1 (which is a LAN ip, most likely a default ip in the factory default configuration), and thus his linux install kept using it as a nameserver
<nuu> chances are if you configure your router to use a different (valid) nameserver ip, NiceGuyUK, the problem will solve itself as your router does not directly modify resolv.conf
<nuu> it just instructs the dhcp client (your linux box, in your case), as to what the dns to use is
<youbuntu> nuu, NiceGuyUK : thanks very much guys. You given me something to check.
<nuu> if you set it up to use a valid ip, your linux box will write that address inside resolv.conf, and everything will work nicely
<youbuntu> excellent
<nuu> np youbuntu
<youbuntu> :)] 
<youbuntu> nuu , youbuntu : one more thing....when i said i could ping a external addess it was a .com adddress i typed ( not a ip address) doesn't that mean the dns was working?
<nuu> it could mean it's working for some addresses and not others
<nuu> or it could mean you had it in your local dns cache
<youbuntu> ok ......(ping www.googlw.com worked)
<nuu> anyhow, one way to make 100% sure that your dns is the issue, you can first of all get the ip for a website that typically doesnt work when the problem occurs
<youbuntu> where is local dns cache?
<youbuntu> ok
<nuu> then when the problem actually occurs, and you can't access that website with its hostname
<nuu> you try accessing it via its ip address
<nuu> that's a sure bet that will help you rule out nameserver issues
<nuu> of course, make sure the website actually displays something when clients use its ip address
<nuu> because it's not always the case (hostnames can be used as a "virtual host" to redirect to one of a batch of co-hosted websites on a single server, being exposed to the internet with a single ip address)
<youbuntu> yes ok ....... again thanks....i appreciate it!......i may have more (different??) questions later if u don't mind....
<nuu> just join the channel and ask em ;) if i'm not around/dont know the answer, i'm sure you'll find plenty of helpful people here
<ninHer> i need some help with ps3/yellow dog
<nuu> just keep it on-topic ;)
<ninHer> im stucked
<ninHer> :-(
<andre> hi all. not sure if I'm right here. how can I change the language interface for gtk-apps (like vlc-player) running in kde?
<ninHer> andre look at packet manager and try find i18n and your language
<andre> ninHer: thx!
<ninHer> english woud be en and spanish would be es
<youbuntu> is there a startup apps dir which lists apps that will auto start at login? (eg how do i make Kontact to auto start at login)
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage>  /home/you/.kde/AutoStart
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<youbuntu> RawSewage : so in there what file should reside for an app to start? (eg Kontact)
<RawSewage> right click inside there
<RawSewage> Link to Application
<RawSewage> Create new...
<RawSewage> Link to  App
<youbuntu> RawSewage : thanks I'll try it now! :)
<epimeth> any webdevs here?
<RawSewage> sort of
<Riddell> epimeth: webdevs?
<youbuntu> RawSewage: me again tried it (autostart) it works but it's a manual process to setup. Is there a easier way to add a app to autostart?
<RawSewage> youbuntu,  what do you mean, manual
<youbuntu> is there a way for a basic (non techical) user to make a app autostart?
<RawSewage> You go to that folder, right-clcik --  Add New-  Link to application
<RawSewage> 3 fields to fill in
<RawSewage> Kontact
<RawSewage> and in the Application Tab...   Name:  Kontact
<RawSewage> Command:  kontact
<RawSewage> thats it
<RawSewage> I dont know if there's an easier way
<nuu> youbuntu: copy the app link to the .kde/Autostart directory under your home folder
<youbuntu> yes that's a good idea
<RawSewage> oh
<youbuntu> I can do it - I just thinking of how would a 'office worker' handle doing that .....
<youbuntu> the link would help
<RawSewage> I didnt know about the drag and drop method
<youbuntu> ah....even better
<nuu> yep, drag and drop i meant. the application link is what appears in your kde menu
<youbuntu> I have no probs handling the basic tech stuff ...i'm just thinking what i give it to a non tech person to do.
<youbuntu> thanks guys
<nuu> np
<youbuntu> autostart drag/drop to creat link works great!
<alexicon> anyone here run a photo gallery? know a good one on apt to get?
<_6StringKng_> k, when I adjust my volume to 80% using my keyboard if I hover my mouse over kmix it says 77%?
<alexicon> keyboard might be editing pcm and not master?
* alexicon shrugs
<_6StringKng_> no clue, not a big deal, was just wondering
<alexicon> yeah dunno what it might be. try opening alsamixer and watching what changes when you use the keyboard verse kmix
<epimeth> any webdevs here?
<youbuntu> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: guess what, it's hot here
<Tm_T> and a week or so ago it was snowing <3
<epimeth> its been hot here for a while
<epimeth> one of the perks of living in the holy land ^.^
<BluesKaj> heh, cool here , might get up to 17C , but it is sunny ...this so called global warming isn't affecting us very much.
<uft> Alguem fala Portugues?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<uft> ok
<alexicon> global warming done us right last month
<alexicon> bit chilly again for now though
<uft> Thanks
<alexicon> whole month of april over 18-20C everyday mmm
<epimeth> see thats where you're wrong.... global warming is an average.  it might be cold and rainy where you are, but the areas that have always been hot and dry are even hotter and dryer
<BluesKaj> alexicon, where are you ?
<Jucato> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<alexicon> uk BluesKaj
<Tm_T> this slow ssh is torturing me so see you later ->
<BluesKaj> <--Canada
<epimeth> Jucato: what up!  been a while :-)
<alexicon> its gotten warmer and warmer year over the past 5 esp
<alexicon> the winters have been getting warmer and shorter each year
<Jucato> epimeth: hi :)
<epimeth> you wouldn't happen to be a webdev mayhaps?
<Jucato> epimeth: me? how I wish :D
<BluesKaj> yes, ours was quite mild and very little snow.
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> useless! all of you!
<alexicon> anyone here run a web photo gallery? im lookin for a simple one thats easy to setup but will support my 5k+ images
* epimeth storms off and slams the door
<epimeth> flikr, no?
<BluesKaj> flickr
<alexicon> 5000 images :P
<alexicon> i dont wanna upload all that
<BluesKaj> oooh
<epimeth> oh, you want to host one?
<epimeth> I'm sure there's something....
<alexicon> just want to make them acessible from my website
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> im running jigl atm
<alexicon> for just a small amount of the images
<alexicon> nice easy perl script
<BluesKaj> photobucket
<alexicon> !photobucket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photobucket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> dunno about photos, but jinzora is awesome for music
<alexicon> hrm
<epimeth> :-)
<alexicon> ooh nice
<epimeth> speaking of easy perl scripts... there are like a million ways to make an http request with perl... anybody know which is preferred?
<epimeth> geez... I ask a question and everybody runs :-(
<alexicon> epimeth: how hard is the setup for jinzora, ive had awful luck with icecast
<alexicon> id ask in #perl epimeth ;)
<Jucato> epimeth: it seems it's not because you asked a question.. it's because you asked about perl :)
<alexicon> heh
* epimeth can replace you with a very short perl script
<epimeth> and I have, too....
<alexicon> oh does this jinzora work with shoutcast then..
<epimeth> while(<>) {$|=1; print;}
<epimeth> muahaha
<epimeth> alexicon: I think so... I know it works with amarok :-)
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> ok
* alexicon has gone back to using mpd lately
<epimeth> I haven't set it up, but my friend has.... didn't say anything about any problems
<alexicon> if this thing works with shoutcast, i might as well go back to icecast and mpdphp
<Jucato> :s/epimeth/null/
<Jucato> no perl :)
<epimeth> Jucato.out > /dev/null
<BluesKaj> amarok woeks well with shoutcast ...what's all the fuss about ?
<mattimeo78> I have a quick question.
<mattimeo78> How do I set a user to full access?
<epimeth> mattimeo78: only root has full access
<epimeth> you can give a user full sudo access
<epimeth> see the /etc/sudoers file
<mattimeo78> So I just sudo when a folder is asking for permission?
<epimeth> sudo -i
<epimeth> that will make you root
<epimeth> then you can access any directory
<epimeth> or do you mean in the gui?
<mattimeo78> That would be helpful. I can't even delete broken folders.
<epimeth> if so, you have to alt+f2 "kdesu konqueror" (or whatever file manager you use) and then put in your password
<alexicon> did they get rid of the sudo group in feisty?
<nuu> what do you mean, the sudo group ?
<Jucato> alexicon: hm...I recall answering that question already... (can't remember when)
<alexicon> on edgy i added myself to the sudo group
<Jucato> alexicon: if you mean the sudoers group, it has always been the admin group in Kubuntu
<alexicon> then i didnt have to type my password all the time
<alexicon> on
<alexicon> maybe its cos i moved over to ubuntu
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I think you can edit /etc/sudoers (using visudo) for that. I don't know how though
<mattimeo78> SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual - Why is this?
<okapi> hello to all
* Jucato considers it bad practice for himself
<mattimeo78> Hello, Okapi.
<nuu> alexicon: you can modify sudoers and add the NOPASSWD keyword to the group/user you don't want to input a password when sudo'ing
<alexicon> cheers
<lbgist> hello
<lbgist> i need help with kubuntu
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alexicon> heh
<mattimeo78> I partitioned my drive backwards. >.<
<okapi> I have problems with the Kubuntu 7.10. I just installed into my laptop DELL LAtitude 600 and it is not reconizing my pcmcia controller. Anyone can help?
<nuu> now that's a topic candidate
<epimeth> nuu: whats with the nick?  nuu means "come on!" in hebrew...
<mattimeo78> It means "Noo" in chatspeak.
<nuu> interesting, nick's actually nu, which means naked in french, and now in swedish
<nuu> it has infinite variations
<BluesKaj> backwards ?
<mattimeo78> Accidentally gave Windows only 30 GB and Ubuntu 100.
<nuu> mattimeo78: that's a sign of the gods
<Jucato> 100GB to Ubuntu? nice :)
<nuu> they want you to use linux
<lbgist> when i reboot from kubuntu i close my dvd drive without cd and i press enter. and nothing appear
<BluesKaj> windows deserves just 30
<lbgist> no boot
<mattimeo78> Which is a bummer, because Ubuntu picked up an extra 30GB that windows did not, and because I did it backwards that 30 went back into the abyss.
<Jucato> mine just has 20GB :)
<lbgist> someone can help me is a bug?
<BluesKaj> <-48g for windows , 98 for kubuntu
<lbgist> hello?
<mattimeo78> Hello.
<BluesKaj> have to reinstall windows due to scanner incompatablities
<lbgist> hello can you help me with my problem?
<lbgist> kubuntu problem
<mattimeo78> Nope. I'm practically a retard with Ubuntu.
<nuu> lbgist: if you close a dvd drive without a disc inserted, i'm fairly sure it is by design, that nothing happens
<BluesKaj> bbl
<lbgist> why cant reboot?
<lbgist> and how i reboot?
<mattimeo78> Lol. Yeah, installing my drivers might help fix my GL problems. I'm even using my onboard sound because I didn't think to install my sound drivers.
<nuu> you can reboot using the "log out" button in your kde menu
<nuu> and then selecting "restart"
<nuu> or you can use "reboot" from a terminal
<lbgist> ok thanks
<mattimeo78> Is the Konsole case-sensitive?
<nuu> yes
<epimeth> mattimeo78: all of linux is case-sensitive
<mattimeo78> How do I edit my X file? Trying to install NVIDIA drivers.
<nuu> mattimeo78: the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mattimeo78> Aye, I found it.
<leotr> hi all. how can i add russian language to my KDE? what should i download?
<Jucato> !locale | leotr
<ubotu> leotr: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Jucato> !ru | leotr
<ubotu> leotr:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> i have a question
<exceswater> adept shows that i have 3 packs to update
<exceswater> but if i try to run it...
<exceswater> it says some other process is using something
<exceswater> and i cannot use adept
<exceswater> how can i make it work
<exceswater> ????///
<Jucato> !adeptfix | exceswater
<ubotu> exceswater: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mattimeo78> I don't mean to over-ask, but when I attempt to instal NVIDIA drivers it asks me to exit X and then try again. How do I do this?
<alexicon> mattimeo78: ctrl+alt+backspace
<alexicon> but right after you install the nvidia stuff it tells you to reboot in feisty right
<alexicon> sup haydar_
<haydar_> nothing :)
<haydar_> you?
<haydar_> ;D
<Ace2016> Hi all
<haydar_> hi
<Ace2016> krandrtray says my refresh rate is 50hz, how do i boost this to 75hz, i use 75 in xp
<mattimeo78> Wasn't expecting that.
<haydar_> ace2016
<haydar_> Do you have videocard drivers installed
<Ace2016> haydar_: nvidia drivers are installed
<haydar_> Strange
<haydar_> Sorry more i cant hel
<haydar_> p
<haydar_> kinda newb :P
<mattimeo78> I'm trying to instal mine right now. Having no luck.
<mattimeo78> Thing still says I'm running an X server.
<alexicon> mattimeo78: it will always be x
<haydar_> suo alexicon :P
<haydar_> sup*
<alexicon> to test if the nv drivers are installed right, do glxgears
<alexicon> if that program works your drivers have been installed
<alexicon> hey haydar_ not much, avoiding work, looking for a web gallery :P
<Ace2016> mattimeo78: what are you trying to do?
<mattimeo78> Install NVIDIA drivers.
<mattimeo78> Just realized I never did it for Ubunut.
<alexicon> feisty right mattimeo78?
<Ace2016> mattimeo78: have you tried installing from the repos or is this a custom kernel?
<mattimeo78> Gonna have to dumb it down a little, Ace. >.<
<haydar_> rofl
<haydar_> ;) i'm trying to install WoW
<alexicon> lol haydar_
<Ace2016> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<haydar_> I got it working already
<haydar_> but it lags like shit :P
<Ace2016> mattimeo78: have a look at the link
<alexicon> cedega wont run eve for me D:
<haydar_> tweaking it keke
<mattimeo78> WoW is Linux?
<alexicon> my version is way old tho :/
<alexicon> wow works in linux mattimeo78
<alexicon> a lot of games do [and a lot more dont >_>] 
<haydar_> :P i know WoW works
<haydar_> but it lags
<haydar_> 100 fps @ windows :P
<morpheus_> do you use wine to run the games?
<haydar_> 15 fps @ linux
<haydar_> atm
<alexicon> i use cedega atm
<alexicon> but i dont pay for it anymore
<alexicon> so its a bit old
<mattimeo78> Has anyone tried to get NWN to run on Linux?
<alexicon> still plays wow, cs, jedi academy and loads of other stuff tho
<alexicon> yeah nwn works native
<haydar_> Alex
<alexicon> <3 nwn for that
<haydar_> Does it work smooth
<alexicon> unreal runs native too
<haydar_> <3
<alexicon> haydar_ yeah
<mattimeo78> I'm not sure how to use the Linux binaries.
<haydar_> apt-get update?
<haydar_> :p
<alexicon> mattimeo78: you just stick the cd in and it should recognise
<morpheus_> cedega? wow looks good
<alexicon> cedega is nice cos of the interface
<morpheus_> not wow as in WoW but wow hehehe
<alexicon> just makes it a bit easier to install the stuff
<haydar_> =D
<alexicon> i find getting a working wine configuration takes forever for me :/
<haydar_> Well
<haydar_> I'm getting crazy because
<haydar_> i'm only getting 15 FPS
<haydar_> laggy sound i already fixed
<alexicon> hrmm
<haydar_> \o/
<alexicon> i played wow in linux for 2 years before i tried it on windows
<alexicon> and i really didnt notice much performance difference
<alexicon> cept my laptop which has windows is higher spec than my desktop :P
* morpheus_ hasnt been bitten by the wow bug.....yet
<alexicon> its not worth it :P
<morpheus_> too busy giving everyone a hard on at work with kubuntu and beryl :P
<alexicon> lol yeah
<Ace2016> a hard on with kubuntu....
<alexicon> converted about 4 people at uni to linux
<morpheus_> given out 5 CD's already today :)
* Ace2016 wonders where morpheus_ works
<Zeelot> in the matrix? duh
<morpheus_> lol
<haydar_> Hmm, this time lockup
<alexicon> :/
<haydar_> :*
<alexicon> my music player locked up
<BluesKaj> morpheus_, easily impressed by eye candy eh ? ... that's one way to reel them in :)
<alexicon> again :/ it didnt do this in edgy ever
<haydar_> Hmm really i dont know why.. :OO
<haydar_> is there anyway to track it down
<haydar_> lockups
<alexicon> impressed with all that eye candy and still out doing the performance of xp hands down X_D
<haydar_> How you mean?
<morpheus_> gonna have a play with ubuntu server this week
<BluesKaj> anyone here have experience with *.uif files ?
<alexicon> ubuntu even going with beryl and all the graphics stuff runs faster for me than winxp
<haydar_> True.
<haydar_> I have alot of shizzle
<haydar_> on
<Zeelot> my xp completely outperforms linux...never saw a fast gnome or kde desktop yet =/
<alexicon> and when i startup ubuntu i dont have to spend the first 5 minutes killing processes -_-
<haydar_> alex :P
<haydar_> services.msc
<alexicon> gnome feels faster than kde for me atm
<haydar_> i have kde
<morpheus_> I'm on an old 1.5Mhz machine with a 200NX graphics card, and it still psanks vista :):):)
<haydar_> Kubuntu
<morpheus_> spanks*
<haydar_> xd
<alexicon> i switched back to ubuntu for feisty
<alexicon> but i prefer this chan <3
* Ace2016 thinks it would help if people knew a bit about startup processes in windows before commenting in it
<mattimeo78> I'm on a 933.
<haydar_> Axe2016
<alexicon> ace i havent used windows since 2001 :P
<haydar_> Its easy to clear startupp
<alexicon> really not up with it, just came on a laptop i got last summer
<haydar_> programs
<alexicon> japanese no less, so it gives me grief :P
<haydar_> -.-" its virus attractive
<alexicon> just use it for games really
<alexicon> i could never imagine having to develop using windows D:
<mattimeo78> I can't figure out this install. I'm gonna cry.
<haydar_> Well thats what i wanted to do
<alexicon> which one mattimeo78 nvidia still?
<haydar_> But i dont have windows lying around
<alexicon> are you on edgy or feisty mattimeo78
<mattimeo78> Feisty.
<alexicon> haydar_: i didnt either til i got this laptop heh. its kinda been novel getting to try new games though
<alexicon> mattimeo78: hrm, you running the restricted drivers manager mattimeo78 ?
<haydar_> Well i used a cracked windows version for
<haydar_> 7 years now
<morpheus_> wonder how many people are coming over to kubuntu each day, everyone I know has given it a go now and are dual booting at least
<haydar_> Then, i saw this rofl
<alexicon> heh
<mattimeo78> All I see is three drivers in use. -.-
<haydar_> morpheus_
<haydar_> i dont have dualboot
<haydar_> :P
<alexicon> mattimeo78: does it list the nvidia one for install? how far have you gotten?
<haydar_> :[ and i wanna play WoW
<haydar_> rofl
<morpheus_> but for dedicated winblows users to have an alternative os is a big step
<alexicon> mattimeo78: do this at the terminal
<alexicon>  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver
<haydar_> Alexicon
<haydar_> I wanna try it with cedega
<haydar_> is it opensource?
<Jucato> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<alexicon> cedega is pay unfortunately
<Jucato> cedega cvs is free iirc...
<alexicon> you might be able to get an unsupported cvs version tho
<alexicon> nod
<haydar_> Where imo
<alexicon> good idea actually
<haydar_> Kinda new to this stuff rofl
<alexicon> erm transgaming.org i think
<haydar_> Let me look
<alexicon> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<alexicon> wewt!! http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<haydar_> Damn
<alexicon> cool!
<haydar_> need to register on the site
<haydar_> the transgaming one
<haydar_> :DDDDDDDDD
<alexicon> wewt and a deb file!!!
<mattimeo78> BRB
<alexicon> yeah i had emerald membership..
<alexicon> joined back when WoW first came out
<haydar_> Its not really free
<alexicon> man that was a hassle..
<alexicon> nope it isnt
<alexicon> but you can get developer version for free
<alexicon> might be buggy tho
<haydar_> :> serialcode
<haydar_> generator
<haydar_> ?
<haydar_> :P
<haydar_> i'm mean :D
<haydar_> Developer version
<haydar_> Hey alex
<haydar_> is it
<haydar_> this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=cedega+cvs
<alexicon> itll be a cvs link haydar_
<haydar_> Its a howto
<haydar_> for the cvs
<alexicon> yep
<alexicon> this is installing wine first em
<haydar_> Do i now need  to unistall
<haydar_> I got wine already
<haydar_> the newest one
<haydar_> from the sitr
<haydar_> site*
<alexicon> you dont want wine cvs
<alexicon> you want cedega
<haydar_> Yea
<ebees> Hi all. I'm running 6.06 on my desktop and laptop. I've a scanner that works on my desktop but not the lappy. It runs as root. I've checked ubuntuforums and checked all my settings against my desktop. Still can only run as root. groups shows me as belonging to scanner.
<ejupin> I can't see KDE, I can log in but then I get desktop with nothing on it.. any idea's how I get it back.. Gnome works fine.
<alexicon> http://cedega.com/cvs/
<alexicon> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<ebees> any assistance or advice would be appreciated
<haydar_> Alex
<haydar_> its wineX
<haydar_> or something
<alexicon> confusing
<_6StringKng_> when you browse for file like when pening documents and stuff using kate,is there any way to add to the sort by mneu?
<alexicon> point2play was what the gui used to be called
<_6StringKng_> for files when using*
<_6StringKng_> dammit
<alexicon> they blocked it all together i think after 5.2.x
<_6StringKng_> opening, lmao
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: er... please rephrase w/ the correct spellings :)
<haydar_> Please also note that Point2Play is not available through CVS.
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> oh well
<haydar_> Damn..:(
<RobNyc-work> anyone here uses Kubuntu + Xchat ?
<_6StringKng_> yeah, well, I'll try not to mess stuff up this time
<_6StringKng_> lol
<alexicon> haydar_: can you get pm messages?
<haydar_> hmm nope :P
<haydar_> You got msn ?:P
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: still waiting :)
<abrahao> Hi, How Can I access the ubuntu server via internet?
<_6StringKng_> ok, when you open files and stuff, like for example in kate, say I opened a document, when your gith click in the dir where your opening the file, can you add to the "Sorting" menu
<alexicon> mrr msn
<_6StringKng_> right click, sorry
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: add what to the sorting menu?
<_6StringKng_> like by type for example if its not there
<_6StringKng_> I think I remember being able to do it when I used 6.10 or 6.06
<Jucato> I don't think so... I think it's presumed that the only file type you'll be opening will be text files (and the like)
<_6StringKng_> well everything is listed, its just I like them to be sorted by type, hehe
<_6StringKng_> gets on my nerves when there sortyed by name, or size etc.
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I am logged remotely on a ubuntu computer, how do I install ndiswrapper? using adept would have been easier I do not know the exact package name
<alesan> apt-get install "what"?
<ehamberg> source /etc/bash_completion
<alesan> :)
<ehamberg> Let you tab-complete package names
<alexicon> ace
<bumzo> hi pple
<bumzo> how do i install a .bin file?
<ehamberg> probalby by setting it to executable and running it: chmod +x [file]  ; ./[file] 
<ehamberg> (But a "bin" file can be almost anything...)
<alexicon> hey peeps, how do you check package version on apt again?
<alexicon> or was it a dpkg call
<alexicon> why do i seem to remember dpkg -k or something
<Jucato> apt-cache policy <package> ?
<Jucato> or just apt-cache show <package>
<alexicon> ah cheers
<ehamberg> Or dpkg -s <package> :)
<alexicon> ah yeah thats the one :D
<alexicon> policy shows a nice shorthand tho
<alesan> I installed ndiswrapper-common but this is not enough. if I try to install ndiswrapper-utils it gives me an error saying Package ndiswrapper-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<alexicon> what type of wifi card alesan
<alesan> alejandro, a broadcom softmac
<ehamberg> alesan: Did you try the tab-completion trick? I can see that there's a package called ndiswrapper-utils-1.9...
<alexicon> ick broadcom D:
<abrahao> <alesan> how can you be remote remotely?
<alesan> the native driver... well it can detect and connect to a network but the transfer rate is way too low
<haydar_> Damn
<ehamberg> (I don't know anything about which package(s) you need :)
<haydar_> haydar@haydar-desktop:~$ apt-get update python
<haydar_> E: De 'update'-opdracht aanvaard geen argumenten
<haydar_> Dont works
<alesan> abrahao, sorry? what do you mean
<ehamberg> haydar_: apt-get install python
<ehamberg> haydar_: "update" updates the database, not a package
<haydar_> Aah
<haydar_> :XD
<haydar_> alex
<haydar_> from adept-manger
<haydar_> i managed to install python-gtk2
<alexicon> ah cool
<alexicon> yeah get python-glade2 as well
<alexicon> then try the cedega dpkg again
<haydar_> did it
<alexicon> nice
<alexicon> dpkg works this time?
<abrahao> <alesan> you typed that are  logged remotely on a ubuntu computer, how Can I do that?
<alesan> abrahao, install the package named "ssh"
<alesan> and then use on a remote computer the command: ssh user@IP
<alesan> if the "client" computer is windows, you can use a program named putty
<abrahao> <alesan> the client is windows, Can I get an acceess like terminal serviece/?
<alesan> what is terminal serviece? I am not familiar with windows
<alesan> explain what is
<abrahao> <alesan> access ubuntu via remote desktop, see the gnome
<alesan> well this channel is kubuntu, we use KDE
<abrahao> <alesan> can be kde
<alesan> anyway you can install and start the x11vnc program and use a vnc client on the windows ciomputer, like realvnc
<abrahao> <alesan> install x11 using apt-get install x11vnc?
<alesan> mh yes, or more comfortably in adept
<alesan> it's called x11vnc
<alexicon> anyone used nx? or xen?
<leotr> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<abrahao> <alesan> and to install ssh can I use apt-get install ssh?
<epimeth> well... another day has ended... adios folks!
<ForgeAus> YAY starcraft 2 is announced.. finally!
<ForgeAus> um but it doesn't look like theres likely to be any *nix support ... I could be wrong
<DJServers> yo
<alexicon> if blizzard didnt support wow they wont support anything for linux...
<alexicon> unfortunately :P
<haydar_> MACOS
<haydar_> but no linux
<haydar_> omg
<caa1980> hi
<caa1980> how do i get the mingw gui to work in Kubuntu 7.04
<caa1980> how do i get the mingw gui to work in Kubuntu 7.04?
<ubunturos> what is wrong with GCC 4.0?
<caa1980> how do i get the mingw gui to work in Kubuntu 7.04? It's a C++ compiler that looks like visual c++
<caa1980> I prefer something that looks like what I am used to
<nuu> suppose i'm browsing a remote samba share, full of avi files, using the smb protocol in konqueror. Also assume i don't want to use smb4k or generally mount the filesystem locally, i want to use it remotely without mounting it. if i want vlc (my default video player) to stream the file without first downloading it, i have to "open with ..." and pass it "wxvlc %u". How can i make this the default choice for every .avi file on a smb share ?
<nuu> ie, the one that you get when double clicking the file, without having to "open with..->wxvlc" every time
<caa1980> I'd like a IDE that looks like visual c++
<lupul> !process
<sparr> caa1980: how is it not working?
<nuu> "remember application association for this type of file" didnt work, by the way
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupul> does anyoe know the command to list the processes?
<sparr> lupul: ps
<lupul> the entire command :D
<caa1980> I downloaded the mingw package but dosen't show in the K menue
<sparr> thats it
<pag> lupul, ps -A ?
<DJServers> !pastine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> or what what it?
<DJServers> the paste site of ubuntu?
<pag> !paste | DJServers
<lupul> i mean the one something like this
<ubotu> DJServers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lupul> grep | ....
<DJServers> thx
<pag> lupul, not sure what you mean... you could try ps -A | grep TheThingYouWantToSearchFor
<lupul> that's it
<caa1980> Plus my college classes use visual c++ but that's only on windows and I prefer linux.
<lupul> thanks very much
<caa1980> so how do I get  IDE GUI that looks like Visual c++?
<pag> caa1980, I never used VS2005, but you miht want to have a look at KDevelop, it's quite nice IDE
<caa1980> it's to KDE
<abrahao> <alesan> cant find package called x11vnc via apt-get install
<caa1980> minGW looks like visual basic if only I could get it in my K menue and up and working.
<caa1980> alesan try just vnc
<pag> caa1980, try to launch it from Run Dialog ( alt + F2 )
<llutz> caa1980: if it is installed and runs, just use kmenueedit to add it to your k-menu
<caa1980> if I new the command to lounch it i would
<alesan> what is the server that adds skype to the list of available programs?
<caa1980> and i tride "mingw" and nothen came up.
<iarwain_> hiya there, anyone know how to mount a crashed hard drive? (partition is labelled SFS-type by fdisk, and not found in my /dev/sdb's )
<sparr> packages.ubuntu.com down?
<cristina> 
<caa1980> no
<caa1980> I guise there is no answer to my question then.
<sparr> then im having an insanely specific internet failure
<llutz> caa1980: "dpkg -L mingw32|grep /bin/"
<llutz> caa1980: if mingw32 is the packagename
<caa1980> ok and now what?
<llutz> caa1980: now you see the installed executables
<egocarmen> felix  my friend his name is felix
<llutz> caa1980: and maybe a look into the documentation would be helpfull
<lupul> which is the command to search for one process in all active?
<egocarmen>   felix:  felix  my friend his name is felix
<caa1980> mingw32msvc-c++
<iarwain_> lupul: try 'ps -aux |grep processname'
<lupul> ok thanks
<sercanii> hi, my usb host device stops responding when I boot my computer with any usb plugin device... kubuntu, ubuntu ( all ubuntu dist.s ) (some linux dist this eror not occur), thanks
<caa1980> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-g++
<caa1980> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-c++
<caa1980> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-gcov
<caa1980> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-gccbug
<caa1980> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-cpp
<caa1980> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-gcc
<caa1980> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-gcc-3.4.5
<caa1980> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-cc
<caa1980> that's all i get
<caa1980> thats tell's me nothing
<iarwain_> noone knows how to get a lost partition back? (i tried testdisk)
<llutz> caa1980: read docu
<caa1980> other then the compilers are there dosen't tell me ho to get the mingw gui to come up
<caa1980> i guise this was no help
<llutz> caa1980: according to the mingw32 homepage, there is no GUI
<caa1980> thats not true
<caa1980> I have seen it
<BluesKaj> iarwain_, did you install windows after ubuntu ?
<caa1980> maybe i'll use eclipse
<pag> caa1980, umm... where? Have you got a link?
<iarwain_> BluesKaj: i did not install anything, my partition just got lost (it is the hard-drive of a NAS tbh) when i tried mounting it
<Ace2016> Hi all
<llutz> caa1980: fine, go back where you've seen it, read docu and use it
<iarwain_> Ace2016: hiya there =)
<Ace2016> How do i make the ok in the startup process of kubuntu like this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=49074&file1=49074-1.png&file2=49074-2.png&file3=49074-3.png&name=Gentoo+Splash
<Ace2016> all my text is white :(
<llutz> caa1980: http://www.mingw.org/
<caa1980> MinGW Studio
<dhq> fdoving, i want to play music from my laptop and it should stream on my pc at the same time something like esd i want amarok to use the feature please help
<BluesKaj> !grub | iarwain_
<ubotu> iarwain_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iarwain_> Ace2016: i have NO idea, 'd like to know it myself too =)
<Ace2016> dhq: use vlc, it can stream stuff like that
<iarwain_> BluesKaj: i did not lose grub, i lost a partition -_-'
<BluesKaj> lost the partition or just access to it ?
<dhq> Ace2016, i am faraway from that pc
<iarwain_> BluesKaj: access for sure, partition i do not know (altough fdisk list it as a SFS type, but has a questionmark next to it)
<dhq> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<BluesKaj> dhq,  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<DJServers> ehm.... what is the chmod command i forgot it  it something like: chmod FILE MODE
<DJServers> i dont now it
<Ace2016> dhq: but you have network right? then a player on your laptop can tune into it
<iarwain_> DJServers: chmod +x filename
<iarwain_> DJServers: for example =)
<DJServers> ok\
<BluesKaj> SFS ?
<dhq> Ace2016, i wanna play music on my laptop and make my other machine as speakers cauz i have good speakers
<BluesKaj> iarwain_, so your partiton doesn't have a designation like hd0,1 or hda, sda
<iarwain_> BluesKaj: indeed. It has /dev/sdb6 assigned, but that file doesn't exist
<morpheus_> anyone know how to make a bootable kubuntu USB pen drive?
<DJServers> This normally involves CHMODing them 777.    i need to to that what is the command for that?
<llutz> DJServers: chmod 777 file-to-change
<DJServers> ok
<iarwain_> DJServers: try 'chmod 777 filename'
<llutz> DJServers: or chmod -R 777 directory-to-change-with-subs
<Daisuke-Ido> morpheus_: about a minute of googling would have netter you this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Jucato> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<alexicon> anyone here tried the jboss suite?
<morpheus_> just having a look, does that cover kubuntu too?
<Daisuke-Ido> i would imagine since ubuntu and kubuntu have identical live cd structures...
<DJServers> ok it works thx
<morpheus_> cheers
<Jucato> morpheus_: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iarwain_> morpheus_: kubuntu is the same as ubuntu (just the DE differs)
<nuu> ace2016
<quanti> bonjour, je voulais savoir comment installer de nouvelles icones (tlcharges sur gnome-look.org) pour le bureau gnome ?
<pag> !fr | quanti
<ubotu> quanti: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dugar> Hola
<quanti> oops i'm sorry i thought i was on the french channel
<Ace2016> nuu: yea?
<nuu> you gotta use setterm for that
<nuu> just read your question about colors in init scripts
<Ace2016> nuu: does setterm require kernel patches?
<nuu> don't think so, just try it on your console locally, and see :)
<nuu> try for instance setterm -foreground=yellow and see what happens
<haydar_> man :(
<haydar_> i'm sad
<haydar_> 10-23 FPS
<haydar_> on WoW
<haydar_> windows = 50-70 fps
<haydar_> ;[ cedega
<llutz> haydar_: use win
<haydar_> nope
<justin_> hello?
<Ace2016> nuu: cool thanks, but how do i get it to work in konsole? nothing happens when i try setterm there
<Ace2016> it works in F1
<nuu> init scripts are run in a terminal, not under a virtual terminal like konsole
<ejupin> I cant see KDE desktop, just wallpaper. How do I reset/reinstall? Gnome works fine
<Ace2016> oh
<justin_> I'm having a strange problem. About 1hr+ after using any bittorrent client (Ktorrent Azereus), the computer becomes unresponsive, slow and the internet kicks off.
<Ace2016> justin_: try reducing the number of connections, this might help
<DJServers> how can i see my network ip?
<DJServers> not the lan ip but the network ip
<leotr> where is it possible to download kde-i18n-ru?
<rbrunhuber> DJServers : what do you mean with network ip?
<llutz> DJServers: http://www.ipheaven.com/
<leotr> ...package
<DJServers> whell the ip like:   192.168.1.100   but we have more PC's so where can i see that ip of this PC
<justin_> Ace2016, I'll try but the problem just started a little bit after installing Feisty.
<llutz> DJServers: ifconfig
<llutz> DJServers: or "ip add show"
<DJServers> ok i got it
<korobase> Hi,all. a problem about playing the avi file!
<korobase> When I play,it only have audio but no vedio.
<korobase> What is wrong?
<korobase> Please help me.All friends!!!!!!
<morpheus_> <korobase>what are you playing it with?
<alexicon> wow picasa is awesome!
<Daisuke-Ido> korobase: get the proper codecs or use VLC.
<korobase> kaffeine.
<lacrymology> excuse me
<korobase> VLC.what?
<morpheus_> ahhh, install vlc then
<lacrymology> how do I add repos to the sources?
<Daisuke-Ido> VLC
<lacrymology> e.g: how do I add Universe and Multiverse?
<Daisuke-Ido> lacrymology: open adept and go to manage repositories
<lacrymology> I was used to the gnome distro and I can't find it
<lacrymology> Daisuke-Ido: ok
<DJFrankie> DJServers here
<DJFrankie> i restarted my internet but now the name DJServers is still in use :P
<Daisuke-Ido> bummer
<lacrymology> Daisuke-Ido: I dont see manage repositories in adept..
<Daisuke-Ido> didn't quit konversation before restarting your connection, it seems
<_6StringKng_> just get it formt he konsole, instructions are on the site
<Daisuke-Ido> lacrymology: adept manager > Adept > Manage Repositories
<lacrymology> so
<lacrymology> is there any sensible way of mantaining a linux distro without an internet connection
<lacrymology> like..
<Daisuke-Ido> um
<lacrymology> let's say I want to install something... are there any pre-arranged ber packages that will have all dependencies?
<Ace2016> How do i get kubuntu to show the mount dialogue? i think i broke it
<nuu> Ace2016: perhaps this could also be interesting, haven't tried it though. maybe you wanna take a look: http://madchicken.altervista.org/tech/2006/02/put-colours-in-your-ubuntu-startup-and.html
<lacrymology> because it's enough of a pain to have to burn CDs at work, but bringing them home only to realize I forgot the asc012-2001.93.104-2.4.567 package it's quite annoying
<icecruncher> what does it mean when it says "SSL support is needed for MSN. Please install a supported SSL library." reffering to pidgin
<icecruncher> what do i have to install
<lacrymology> icecruncher: it means exactly that, you need to install ssl
<icecruncher> how
<lacrymology> open adept and search for ssl
<Daisuke-Ido> lacrymology: you have no internet connection at home?
<lacrymology> I think you have to instal TLS, but I'm not sure. Give me a sec
<lacrymology> Daisuke-Ido: nopes
<Daisuke-Ido> ouch
<Ace2016> nuu: thanks, looks like i'll have to edit it by hand using that as a referance
<nuu> np
<Daisuke-Ido> well, you can always use aptitude from a live cd at work, save the /vat/cache/apt/archives directory to a usb drive and do it that way...
<Daisuke-Ido> sp/vat/var
<Ace2016> Anyone know how to edit the startup process order? the login tty console starts too early before other processes and it messes up the tty1 display
<Jucato> lacrymology: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<nuu> Ace2016: the debian initscript startup order is defined by the number after the S in the name
<lacrymology> icecruncher: I can't find it, I'm running the liveCD right now
<icecruncher> lacrymology: k
<lacrymology> but google for SSL and debian
<nuu> the higher the number, the later the script gets executed
<Daisuke-Ido> ooh, i hadn't heard about apt on cd
<nuu> infact rc.local, which typically is executed last on every distro, is named S99rc.local
<lacrymology> icecruncher: or try apt-get install ssl maybe you'll get lucky
<Ace2016> nuu: thanks i found them using locate
<lacrymology> icecruncher: that's "sudo apt-get install ssl" or "sudo apt-get instal libssl" on a terminal
<nuu> Ace2016: bear in mind you need to consider the runlevel too, when changing order. and be careful not to break anything. the order is there typically because there often are dependencies with earlier scripts
<dcorbin> Which package contains gvim?
<Jucato> !info gvim
<ubotu> Package gvim does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> hm...
<nuu> Ace2016: you can see your current runlevel by typing runlevel in a terminal. typically you're runlevel 2 which is full multiuser runlevel. runlevel 1 is single-user level, and 3-5 are same as 2, while 6 is reboot
<SlimeyPete> dcorbin: do an "apt-cache search gvim"
<kane_> has anyone been succesfull in getting a Nvidia TV-out to work correctly with fiesty/
<jeff_> HI, all
<nuu> so if you're planning to make changes in the startup order, generally you want to do them under /etc/rc2.d
<alexicon> yeah kane_
<kane_> it worked great in 6.10
<Jucato> dcorbin: try installing vim-full
<nuu> which contains init scripts order for runlevel 2
<Daisuke-Ido> i would be so much happier if aptoncd were available in a QT variant :\
<alexicon> works fine for me on fx5200 twinview
<korobase> I have install the vlc.But It have another problem when I play the avi file the screen is flicked.
<kane_> alexicon: did you have to do anything special?
<alexicon> just copied my xorg.conf over from edgy
<korobase> flickering all the time.
<jeff_> I'm not sure where the best place is to find this information, so please point me in the right direction if this isn't the channel for this.
<Ace2016> nuu: i wish i could just get initng to work, that was nice but never found out how to get my network to start
<nuu> Ace2016: as a rule of thumb, cp -Rp /etc/rc2.d /etc/rc2.d-bak
<kane_> hrm, mine must just hate me.
<alexicon> the restricted driver manager got nv drivers setup perfectly @_@
<jeff_> I'm looking for a feeling for when Pidgin will show up for installation in Feisty.
<Daisuke-Ido> korobase: are you trying to play xvids on a 486 or something?
<jeff_> From what I read, I'
<jeff_> er.. I'm waiting for it to be backported so it'
<jeff_> grr.  So it'll show up in Apt.
<kane_> yeah ive got the drivers installed, it just wont detect the fact that the TV is indeed connected.
<korobase> Daisuke-Ido:no.I use my notebook.
<nuu> Ace2016: what do you mean you can't get your network to start ?
<jeff_> Sorry for the carriage returns.  I keep hitting enter when I want single quote.
<alexicon> kane_: drivers are working?
<korobase> How to fix this problem.All friends.
<alexicon> glxgears and glxinfo works?
<kane_> yeah they work.
<kane_> i can play 3d games.
<kane_> etc
<kane_> nvidia-settings works.
<alexicon> hrm
<Ace2016> nuu: just that whenever i booted with initng my network wouldn't work, i guess i need to add something, eth0 is what i'm using to connect to the router now
<alexicon> configuration problem? you looked at xorg errors?
<alexicon> still have your working xorg.conf from last time?
<nuu> Ace2016: if you're planning to add custom network scripts, consider to make your changes in a script that starts after the networking initscript
<kane_> yeah the only error is the the fact that it appears that ubuntu did not compile the Xorg int10 module in for somereason.
<nuu> check /etc/rcS.d, see how networking starts #40
<kane_> no i dont have the config file still, but it was one generated by nvidia-settings anyway.
<DJFrankie> can someone check if my new site works? (hosted on this PC)   www.dj-habbo.us.tt
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> can you copy your xorg.conf to the pastebin kane_
<alexicon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alexicon> >_>
<cyt> !grub | cyt
<DJFrankie> can someone look if this link works plz... :   www.dj-habbo.us.tt
<Ace2016> nuu: i guess i could edit the net script itself, copy the lo section and make a new eth section
<pescez> hello everybody!!
<pescez> is there anyone able to tell me how to set a usb pendrive's label without formatting it?
<DJFrankie> thx for not looking -_-'
<kane_> alexicon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21835/
<nuu> Ace2016: modify your interface settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<nuu> it's pretty easy to grasp
<Ace2016> nuu: its already setup, it has auto eth0 already
<nuu> Ace2016: check "dmesg | grep eth0" for hints
<sercanii> DJFrankie - it works
<morpheus_> lacrymology>djfrankie, seems fine to me
<nuu> anyway, 6pm, home time
<nuu> later guys
<morpheus_> duh!
<pescez> ...
<jeff_> DJFrankie: e107 is installed.
<DJFrankie> ok
<DJFrankie> thx
<ReMiiRuru> What is a command to list all processes?
<llutz> ReMiiRuru: ps -aux
<SlimeyPete> ps -aux
<Jucato> ps aux
<lustrousrodent> something like ps
<raylu> lol
<lustrousrodent> O_o
<llutz> Jucato: you win :)
<lustrousrodent> i lose
<Jucato> or Ctrl+Esc to launch the GUI version
<ReMiiRuru> Thanks
<Jucato> I lostto llutz :)
<Jucato> lost to*
<DJFrankie> look at my site now i have installled a new theme: www.dj-habbo.us.tt
<llutz> Jucato: "ps -a " = bad syntax
<llutz> Jucato: "ps a" = preferred
<Jucato> hm.. ok... :)
<raylu> ew. e107
<Lilacor> Anyone using KVM +NVIDIA?
<Lilacor> I've read that this isn''t possible because the nvidia drivers conflict with paravirt. :(
<Lilacor> I'd like to hear any opinions on this....
<close2> hello, do you have an idea, how to find out, why "cat 3MB-file > /dev/null" could take ~10 seconds
<close2> it used to work, works under a rescue-cd
<close2> and dma and 32bit is on (hdparm)
<markm_> The module Disk & Filesystems could not be loaded...
<markm_> i see a few posts with this problem. Aby resolution?
<markm_> seems like i wasted a cd on Ubuntu... back to Gentoo...
<billytwowilly> Hi, can anyone point me to something talking about how to replace a software raid 5 array with bigger disks?
<Jucato> markm_: try reinstalling the package named "kde-guidance"
<markm_> tried it
<markm_> hardinfo->storage devices also crashes
<danny500> Hey, I need a little help
<danny500> trying to install ATI graphics driver
<danny500> anyone?
<jussi01> danny500: whats the problem?
<danny500> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<talius31> Hi everyone
<danny500> ok look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21847/
<danny500> does this mean it's installed?
<danny500> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21847/
<talius31> is someone know where can i find the file where's stored the global variables? the export command doesn't work weel and i really don't know what file to check :/
<Daisuke-Ido> enough spamming, it's now visible twice without scrolling.
<danny500> sorry
<Daisuke-Ido> are those the newest drivers?
<Ace2016> markm_: what setttings in kcontrol are you after? i would have thought a former gentoo user would never have used such a thing ;)
<Daisuke-Ido> and did those come from the feisty repo or ati's site?
<danny500> the only drivers for this machine
<danny500> newest
<danny500> no it came for ati's site
<Daisuke-Ido> 64 bit
<danny500> both
<Pouzy> Hi
<Daisuke-Ido> k...
<Ace2016> hi
<danny500> it can install 64 or 32 bit
<Daisuke-Ido> tried xorg-driver-fglrx yet?
<Pouzy> Euh, my login is owned by someone else.. maybe it was me some times before : How can i do to send the password by mail ?
<Daisuke-Ido> Pouzy: they expire after 30 days, it's probably someone else now.
<Flosoft> hi
<Flosoft> has anyone got KDE 4 Alpha running?
<danny500> "tried xorg-driver-fglrx yet?" how do I do that?
<Daisuke-Ido> as i'm not a kde developer, and it's, as you said, alpha, most people aren't in any position to screw with it
<lerneaen_hydra> random check: there's no support for labelflash in *nix at the moment yet, right?
<mzanfardino1> I've played around with Xubuntu and like the weather forecast applet.  Is there a similar applet available for KDE?
<Daisuke-Ido> danny500: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver fglrx
<markm_> bloody hell half the system apps crash. this is crap. goodbye ubuntu!
<danny500> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver
<raylu> danny500, sudo aptitude install xorg-drivere-fglrx
<Daisuke-Ido> oops
<danny500> mark_:stop your whining it's how you use the machine it's not the apps
<Daisuke-Ido> danny500: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<markm_> rubbish. i've used slackware, redhat and gentoo.
<Daisuke-Ido> markm_: have fun with your virus-ridden windows :)
<danny500> yes have fun
<Daisuke-Ido> and good riddance.  if people aren't willing to learn, they should stick with the system geared toward the lowest common denominator
<danny500> I've benn using ubuntu for 6 months without turning off, so go play wit h you week windows
<danny500> to use ubuntu you need to know how to read
<llutz> danny500: not only for ubuntu....
<danny500> if your not good at following instructions then ubuntu won't work for you
<pescez> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<danny500> I know
<Pouzy> Daisuke-Ido: really strange.
<mzanfardino> !mdeiubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdeiubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pouzy> Ok, it doesn't matter
<jhutchins> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> ...
<Daisuke-Ido> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Daisuke-Ido> \o/
<danny500> ok now what?
<Pouzy> I just wanted to know : I've installed the fglrx drivers yesterday, how can I know if they work with the 3D ?
<Daisuke-Ido> danny500: got it installed?
<mzanfardino> Daisuke-Ido: thanks
<danny500> what installed?
<Daisuke-Ido> xorg-driver-fglrx
<danny500> I did that code you told me
<danny500> so guessing yes
<Daisuke-Ido> and it installed it
<Daisuke-Ido> you did that in a terminal right, not with the run command dialog
<danny500> how do I do that?
<danny500> I'm running terminal
<raylu> danny500, did it say it installed?
<danny500> Reading package lists... Done
<danny500> Building dependency tree
<danny500> Reading state information... Done
<danny500> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver
<danny500> danny500@netkiller:~$ sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<danny500> Reading package lists... Done
<danny500> Building dependency tree
<danny500> Reading state information... Done
<danny500> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<danny500> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Daisuke-Ido> you're already using the proprietary drivers then
<Daisuke-Ido> and in the future, use pastebin :)
<danny500> I know
<Daisuke-Ido> so...  what else is there to do?
<danny500> I don't want the proprietary driver's, they suck, I want the ones I downloaded
<Daisuke-Ido> the ones you downloaded...  from ati
<danny500> yes
<Daisuke-Ido> those are proprietary drivers.
<Daisuke-Ido> the same ones, i might add
<danny500> oh ok well they don't work so well
<danny500> I can't get beryl to work
<Daisuke-Ido> ati in linux is a joke so far, hopefully amd is committed to fixing that, probably not.
<danny500> I have a 512MB graphics card
<Daisuke-Ido> danny500: doesn't matter if the card's great, if the drivers suck
<danny500> ATI Radeon x550
<Daisuke-Ido> and ati's drivers DO suck
<danny500> with a AMD 64 Athlon 3200+
<danny500> how do I get beryl to work then?
<_6StringKng_> yeah I wish ATI and Beryl worked like it does with nvidia, lol
<bsundsrud> danny500: IF You can get the drivers working, you can MAYBE use beryl with XGL...
<danny500> ok I'll try that thanks
<bsundsrud> but XGL is a huge pain in the butt
* Ace2016 thinks xgl is nice, i love it
<bsundsrud> it sucks compared to AIGLX, so much slower
<Ace2016> oh i have an nvidia
<bsundsrud> ?
<Ace2016> ??
<bsundsrud> why not use AIGLX with an nvidia card?
<mzanfardino> how about it guys?  Anyone aware of a weather forecast applet for KDE?
<Ace2016> mzanfardino: have a look at kde-look.org
<bsundsrud> forecast? i know of one that tells current weather... and also the liquid weather superkaramba applet
<Ace2016> mzanfardino: something like this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Grass+--+liquid+weather+background?content=56164
<sebsebseb> Feisty Fawn Grub has screwed up and cannot boot into it, on the Dapper Live CD, and have  tryed to fix it. Getting Grub Error 17
<raylu> sebsebseb, show us your menu.lst
<sebsebseb> on  a Live CD
<sebsebseb> so  how  to get the one for the install?
<raylu> sebsebseb, mount your linux boot partition
<sebsebseb> carn't remember how to do that
<sebsebseb> how?
<Pouzy> Hi there !
<Pouzy> Just : How can I know if the 3D is on on my computer ?
<raylu> Pouzy, 3d acceleration?
<raylu> !mount | sebsebseb
<ubotu> sebsebseb: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<raylu> o.0...that's a bit overcomplicated
<raylu> you can just use the mount command.
<raylu> sudo mkdir [partition name] 
<raylu> sudo mount /dev/[partition name]  [partition name] 
<pag> Pouzy, do you mean  glxinfo | grep -i direct ?
<sebsebseb> partion name?
<raylu> sebsebseb, do you know the name of the partition? like sda1 or something
<raylu> qtparted will show you the name
<sebsebseb> sda1  well really  on Ubuntu  Live CD.  so Gparted
<raylu> ok. so go and mount that
<sebsebseb>    /dev/sda1
<Pouzy> pag :
<Pouzy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Pouzy> direct rendering: No
<Pouzy> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Pouzy> Here it goes
<Pouzy> ? i think there isnt' the 3D ?
<pag> Pouzy, you're right :-/
<Pouzy> Ok. I'll try out after.
<Pouzy> I just want to know something else :
<Pouzy> How can i compile a C program with linux ? I've got C lessons and I need to compile some
<Pouzy> to see if it works
<raylu> Pouzy, gcc
<raylu> actually, there are a lot of c compilers
<raylu> sebsebseb, is it working now?
<sebsebseb> said  /dev/sda1 already exists
<raylu> sebsebseb, are you in /media?
<sebsebseb> no  I was about to say,  I need to tell it to use the installation not LIve CD?
<Pouzy> raylu: i've tried to open gcc, but it didn't work. How to use it !gcc
<Pouzy> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<raylu> sebsebseb, it = ?
<raylu> Pouzy, gcc = gnu c compiler, i believe
<sebsebseb> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /dev/sda1
<raylu> sebsebseb, cd /media first
<sebsebseb> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/sda1': File exists
<raylu> then sudo mkdir sda
<sebsebseb> ok  :)
<raylu> *sudo mkdir sda1
<llutz> Pouzy: gcc is a commandline-app, no gui so far. info with "man gcc"
<raylu> you can't make /dev/sda1. that represents your hd
<Pouzy> llutz: Erf. I need a graphic one, cause i've got my sources on a .txt file
<sebsebseb> permssion denied
<sebsebseb> for sda1
<sebsebseb> dir
<sebsebseb> ok made sda1 dir
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> so  what go in that directory
<sebsebseb> and  then?
<raylu> sebsebseb, no, don't
<raylu> (sorry for the slow reponse time, doing other stuff)
<raylu> stay in /media and
<raylu> sudo mount /dev/sda1 sda1
<sebsebseb> also  I want to make an Ext3 by th eway
<raylu> sebsebseb, so use gtparted
<sebsebseb> well deleting an NTFS screwed it up in the first place I think
<raylu> *gparted
<sebsebseb> and  it's got an empty NTFS there at the moment,  that I don't want there,  I want an Ext3
<raylu> right-click and there should be an option to change to ext3
<raylu> but i suggest doing this later after you've fixed yoru grub
<raylu> *your
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> ,but  it could go wrong?
<sebsebseb> and  effect Grub again?
<Ayabara__> I'm trying to connect my dell inspiron 6000 with ati m300 graphics to an lcd tv. all I've done this far is connecting it, and the tv says out of range. can someone help me out?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 sda1
<sebsebseb>          /dev/sda1 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<sebsebseb> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sebsebseb> ok  so what's the next command?
<sebsebseb> it's mounted
<sebsebseb> well no
<sebsebseb> iot's not
<sebsebseb> I got an error mesaghe about swap
<sebsebseb> well it might be mounted
<raylu> lol, as i figured
<Ayabara__> do I need to install the drivers from ati?
<raylu> partition 1 was swapspace, so it's probably 2
<raylu> sudo mkdir sda2 | sudo mount /dev/sda2 sda2
<sebsebseb> ok
<raylu> !ati | Ayabara__
<ubotu> Ayabara__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> Ayabara__, you don't *need* to, but it's betteter
<sebsebseb> mount: mount point sda2 does not exist
<Ayabara__> raylu: ok. you know how I can even get started with VGA out on my laptop? haven't found anything to configure yet...
<Zabulus> hey sebsebseb, try typing glxgears in console, see what fps it shows
<sebsebseb> according to Gparted.  sda 1  swap  sda 3 extended  sda5 ext3
<sebsebseb> so it's sda5?
<raylu> Ayabara__, for me, i just plugged it in and it worked
<sebsebseb> fps?
<raylu> sebsebseb, probably
<Zabulus> frames per second
<sebsebseb> gixgears command not found
<kristjan_> hey, suggest good application/ easy to use app for creating short video of 50pngs
<raylu> *glx
<Ayabara__> raylu: ok. do you have ati? did you install the non-free driver?
<raylu> Ayabara__, no, i have intel on this one. but i had an nv and an ati on other 2 computers and, before installing anything, i could output to a monitor
<raylu> Ayabara__, try plugging it in before booting
<sebsebseb> ok sda5 seems to be mounted now
<raylu> sebsebseb, ok, go in there and show us /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raylu> i don't get you're numbering though...1,3,5, lol
<sebsebseb> neither do I
<sebsebseb> there seems to be no
<sebsebseb> 2 or 4
<Ayabara__> raylu: thanks for the tip. plugging in after booting was no success.
<raylu> its happened to me and i don't understand it either. i usually just try reconfiguring until it's sequential
<sebsebseb> ok
<Ayabara__> I'll try rebooting and then installing the free driver if that doesn't work (or maybe anyway)
<raylu> Ayabara__, there may also be a crt/lcd button on your keyboard (fn) or it may be squares
<raylu> i doubt its a driver issue, though
<Ayabara__> raylu: the button is there, but it had no effect
<raylu> woo...i just crashed konversation
<raylu> that was strange.
<Ayabara__> raylu: why not a driver issue? is there a layer above that decides on the resolution, timing and stuff?
<raylu> Ayabara__, i didn't need to install my specific driver before outputting...wait a sec
<raylu> i had a laptop and i think that one was nv...the desktop was avi, so maybe that's why i didn't need the driver to output to a monitor
<raylu> *the desktop was ati
<raylu> i'm not too clear on this :(
<Ayabara__> raylu: ok. I see that I have the option to configure a secondary display in "Monitor and Display" in system settings.
<Ayabara__> anyway. I'll try the reboot thingy first.
<Ayabara__> thanks
<raylu> np, good luck
<spark_> hoi
<leonardo_terni> hi guys
<sebsebseb> here it is:
<sebsebseb> http://www.pastebin.co.uk/14896
<spark_> anyone can help me with playing flash sound in firefox please? :)
<ilona> nope.. sorry
<raylu> flash sound?
<raylu> do you get any other sound in ff?
<sebsebseb> raylu:  http://www.pastebin.co.uk/14896
<pag> spark_, are you using dapper?
<raylu> sebsebseb, i saw it
<spark_> uhm i don't think so. which other plugins can play sound?
<spark_> no i use feisty
<sebsebseb> ok  so  I guess it's currupted?
<sebsebseb> and needs editing
<sebsebseb> ?
<raylu> sebsebseb, are you sure this is your installed menu.lst? it should be in /media/sda5/boot/grub/menu.lst
<raylu> sebsebseb, was this from /boot/grub/menu.lst or /media/sda5/boot/grub/menu.lst?
<raylu> spark_, try going to a site with background music
<spark_> i installed flash plugin as ubuntuusers.de says but i just can't hear any sound with e.g. youtube
<sebsebseb> sda5 boot grub
<spark_> hmhm do you have a link?
<raylu> sebsebseb, o.0. do you know anything else about your error? and what was the code again?
<sebsebseb> error 17
<raylu> spark_, no, sorry. try closing firefox, killall artsd, restart firefox
<spark_> i did it a thousand times before
<raylu> spa
<raylu> spark_, your sound is fine in other apps?
<sebsebseb> raylu: error 17
<raylu> sebsebseb, i saw. i think instead of (hd0,5)
<raylu> they should be (hd0,6)
<sebsebseb> hda0,6 is the NTFS partion that I told you about ealtrier
<raylu> since the /dev numbering starts at 1 but grub numbering starts at 0
<spark_> yipp. really great. but i have to use an own asouncrc to support my 5.1. soundcard
<sebsebseb> sda6 is  the NTFS I told you about ealrier
<raylu> so sda5 is grub's ...wait, that's grub's 4
<raylu> change it to 4 :P
<sebsebseb> remind me how,  I can edit that file,  been a while,  and need to be root
<raylu> spark_, then i'm out of ideas, sorry :p
<spark_> ok doesn't matter thank you
<ilona> okay.. this is to complicated for me :p
<raylu> sebsebseb, kdesu kate, but i'm not sure you need to be root
<raylu> oh, wait, use gksudo gedit
<sebsebseb> well  really on  Ubuntu  Live CD  so gedit
<sebsebseb> yes  once cd'd into that directory of course?
<raylu> no. you can always open the file after starting gedit
<Ayabara___> raylu: a little better when I booted. I could actually see that the background was blue...
<raylu> actually, cd'ing to that dir will do nothing
<Ayabara___> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylu> Ayabara___, huh?
<Ayabara___> raylu: the vga out issue
<raylu> you mean that you had some output?
<raylu> i thought you would just have a blank screen or some no input error from the monitor
<Lilacor> I'm core dumping when trying to run kvm, what do I do to resolve this?
<raylu> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !find kvm
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server-bigiron, ikvm (and 4 others)
<Ayabara___> yep. it was out of range when I plugged in after boot. garbled blue logon screen when I connected before boot
<raylu> o.0
<Lilacor> raylu: :-/
<raylu> what is kvm? lol
<sebsebseb> change which bit to what exactly?
<Lilacor> raylu: kernel-based virtual machine
<raylu> sebsebseb, (hd0,5) to (hd0,4)
<sebsebseb> all the hd0,5's?
<raylu> Ayabara___, you could try booting into a livecd and seeing the xorg.conf
<raylu> sebsebseb, yes
<raylu> sebsebseb, actually, only the first is fine
<raylu> sebsebseb, and if it works, change the other 2 also
<sebsebseb> well I changed the 3
<sebsebseb> so save the file and re boot and hopefully Grub will work or?
<raylu> yes. show me the whole line that you changed?
<Ayabara___> how do I run the restricted drivers installer on kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> I  changed the 3 lines with hd,05  to 04
<haydar_> Hmm can anyone help me with Cedega + WoW
<Ayabara___> !restricted
<raylu> sebsebseb, could you copy/paste the whole line?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ayabara___> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> Ayabara___, no idea :P
<haydar_> It works fine until i get ingame
<haydar_> 1 fps
<sebsebseb> i'll pastebin the whole thing again
<haydar_> D: *:(
<sebsebseb> ah  just reolized it's in read only in gedit
<sebsebseb> so  yes
<JuJuBee> Anybody know if it is possible to use ~ ad the tftproot for tftpd-hpa?
<raylu> haydar_, you may need to install the driver for your graphics card
<sebsebseb> need to gksudo then
<raylu> sebsebseb, oops :(
<JuJuBee> *as
<haydar_> raylu
<haydar_> I already got it installed
<haydar_> Wolfenstein Enemy-territory i get 125 FPS
<haydar_> and on 30+ players 60-90
<raylu> haydar_, what graphics card are you using and what is the driver specified in xorg.conf?
<haydar_> ATi Radeon 96600
<haydar_> 9600*
<haydar_> fglrx
<raylu> o.0. i've never tried wow, but i think some people said wine worked just fine for it
<haydar_> Well i tried wine
<haydar_> totally crap on wine
<haydar_> Cedega runs fine
<haydar_> like on windows
<raylu> :(
<haydar_> until i login
<haydar_> then it all stutters very bad
<haydar_> Maybe this is the problem
<haydar_> I installed WoW with wine
<haydar_> and i'm doing this in terminal
<raylu> possibly. i don't really understand winex since i've never used it
<haydar_> cedega /...../WoW.exe
<raylu> eh? why not just cd to the directory with wow.exe and cedega from there?
<haydar_> Yea i do that
<haydar_> It works
<haydar_> only the ingame lag
<haydar_> makes it unplayble
<haydar_> Raylu maybe you know how to trace problems
<raylu> the thing is, if you use cedega /.../WoW.exe, you're starting from whatever other directory
<raylu> which may not contain the other files WoW references
<haydar_> C:/Program Files/World Of Warcraft
<hakaisou> opinion:  WoW is supported better my vanilla Wine than by cedega
<haydar_> Well maybe it is mine winecfg
<raylu> there is no C:/, so i'm not sure what you mean
<haydar_> drive_c
<haydar_> :p
<haydar_> the one that wine makes
<raylu> ~/.wine/drive_c/?
<haydar_> yep
<JuJuBee> Can I use my version of UT2004 from windows to run on linux somehow (natively)?
<raylu> cd to the wine directory and use just "cedega WoW.exe"
<haydar_> Yep i did it
<haydar_> Same
<raylu> JuJuBee, ...no
<raylu> oh :(
<raylu> haydar_, have you tried winehq's instructions for wow
<JuJuBee> I have to purchase another copy for linux?
<sebsebseb> raylu:  here with the changes:  http://www.pastebin.co.uk/14901
<haydar_> Yep.
<haydar_> JuJuBee
<raylu> JuJuBee, i thought ut2k4 was free for linux
<haydar_> Free??!!
<haydar_> :p
<hakaisou> raylu:  WTF are you smoking?
<JuJuBee> Hmmm. didnt know that...
<hakaisou> and where can I get some?
<raylu> sebsebseb, that looks good.
<raylu> oh. the demo is free. sorry :P
<hakaisou> there is a linux client?
<haydar_> Just download it from a random ftp/torrent
<sebsebseb> ok so re boot and it should all work fine?
<sebsebseb> boot up Ubuntu again
<hakaisou> raylu, there is a linux client for UT2k4?
<raylu> JuJuBee, does the cd have a linux-installer.sh?
<raylu> hakaisou, http://www.linuxelectrons.com/features/reviews/playing-unreal-tournament-2004-linux
<raylu> sebsebseb, yes
<JuJuBee> Cant find the CD.  Ive moved 3x since I bought it...
<sebsebseb> ok well thanks if it works,  if not I am coming back
<hakaisou> native support?
<hakaisou> EPIC WIN!!!!!
<raylu> do you have your cdkey (or does ut2k4 not use those)?
<haydar_> Raylu
<haydar_> Do you got the url for the turt on winehq
<haydar_> :$
<raylu> ill find it
<JuJuBee> raylu : have it.
<raylu> JuJuBee, i suppose you could download the cd
<haydar_> I think i just found the problem
<haydar_> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482&iTestingId=11732
<raylu> lol, haydar_, wow is a wine gold application
<raylu> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482
<haydar_> Not for 7.04
<hakaisou> works just fine for me
<Ayabara___> hmm. I can't find the restricted drivers manager for kubuntu anywhere. maybe it doesn't exist?
<raylu> oh. no idea then :(
<raylu> Ayabara___, afaik, it doesn't
<haydar_> Really i'm getting emo
<haydar_> :(
<Ayabara___> and of course now I found it
<Ayabara___> actually
<hakaisou> i've only had one issue with it in that I can't change my video settings in game lest i crash the game, but i got them preconfigured
<raylu> lol? where is it, Ayabara___?
<Ayabara___> "sudo restricted-manager"
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> ah. must be installed
<raylu> good to know for later
<Ayabara___> raylu: after doing "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager" like the ati howto said
<haydar_> Thats not the problem here
<haydar_> It runs 100% fine
<haydar_> until it gets ingame
* raylu afk, food
<haydar_> Wish i could trace the problem
<JohnM> Hi, i was following the instructions on this guide (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/liste_portables/toshiba_satellite_pro_p-100-420) to get sound on my laptop, but when i run the 3rd last command in the "rgler le problme de son" section i get 'Error 1' from the 'make' instruction, anyone know what's going wrong?
<sebsebseb> still coming
<sebsebseb> up with error 17
<sebsebseb> :(
<haydar_> [: 337: 81: unexpected operator
<haydar_> anyone knows
<haydar_> what that mean
<haydar_> s
<Chousuke> do you have a space after the [ ?
<haydar_> i just pasted it out of terminal
<haydar_> like that
<haydar_> Cedega WoW.exe
<Chousuke> ah, right
<Chousuke> well I don't know anything about cedega
<haydar_> Well i have the same on Wine
<Chousuke> I don't know much about that either.
<haydar_> ;) u know someone that does know :p
<Lynoure> He does?
<Chousuke> maybe you should ask on #wine or whatever the channel is
<Lynoure> Cedega probably has support forums of it's own
<haydar_> Well .>_<
<seamus_ie> I'm trying to use konqueror to trnfer files via ftp but when I open an ftp site (ftp:/username@ftp.site.com) it displays it as a web page. How can I change this to a file browser view?
<kakarotto> espaol
<kakarotto> ??
<kakarotto> cual es la sala en espaol
<kakarotto> ?
<K-Ryan> Hey everybody!
<kane_> hey whats the best way to turn /home into its own partition?
<kakarotto> necesito ayuda con el mp3
<kakarotto> y los videos
<haydar_> How, can i test if i got the newest ATi driver avi
<haydar_> Maybe its the driver
<K-Ryan> !es | kakarotto
<ubotu> kakarotto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> haydar_ Ati driver avi?
<hendaus> can anyone help me please
<haydar_> How do you mean.
<K-Ryan> What do you mean by the "avi" at the end?
<haydar_> availible
<haydar_> or something :p
<K-Ryan> Oh, alright
<K-Ryan> Thought you were talking about .avi, a confused person
<haydar_> Is there a way to check it . :p
<haydar_> haha ;)
<K-Ryan> I haven't used Ati in a while, but you don't use the official drivers right?
<K-Ryan> Ah hold on, I might as well look something up before I ramble
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<haydar_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<haydar_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<haydar_> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600
<haydar_> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<haydar_> Current version
<haydar_> fglrxinfo
<luca> hi
<luca> does someone here use bibus?
<K-Ryan> haydar_: The first step is to enter the following line in your terminal.
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<haydar_> Okay its installing
<K-Ryan> That should take a little while so let me know when that finishes.
<haydar_> Atm, i have D3 support
<haydar_> All works
<K-Ryan> Oh, right
<haydar_> Only thing i wanna know if i have the newest version avaliable
<haydar_> ;)
<K-Ryan> By the way, you're running Feisty?
<haydar_> Yep
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<haydar_> 7.04
<haydar_> Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> hendadaus: What's the problem?
<K-Ryan> Well I knew it was Kubuntu =P
<K-Ryan> haydar_: This program is either going to be able to tell you or not, otherwise I'm out of ideas.
<mahdi> what was the name of that kdm replacement?
<K-Ryan> Sorry I'm not a linux guru, but I try ;)
<haydar_> :P
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  i am using kubuntu dapper, and now i have burned the fiesty on cd, what should i do?
<K-Ryan> handaus: Sorry for mispelling your name #1
<K-Ryan> Damn it!
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Okay, I haven't upgraded from a CD but I know it can be done.
<K-Ryan> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<K-Ryan> I'll see if that has a walk through for it
<hendaus> K-Ryan: but i have dapper not edgy
<jake> guys how do i install a log in theme?
<K-Ryan> It includes that as well.
<K-Ryan> jake: KDE Menu > System settings > Splash Screen
<K-Ryan> hendaus: This does not recommend skipping versions, ie. Dapper -> Feisty
<K-Ryan> Unless you plan on using a fresh install.
<K-Ryan> Rather than upgrading.
<Greenery> i kept getting X Error BadDevice when using Konsole. Is that normal?
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  i am newbie on this, i download now the fiesty 7.4 and burn into a cd, so what can i do to make upgrade
<K-Ryan> hendaus: What is your primary language?
<jake> not the splash screen, i mean the log in screen where you promp to type your password
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, wouldn't it be safer if he moved his home file to differnt partition than root and then he could just overwrite the OS in / .. ?
<K-Ryan> jake: same menu.
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I wouldn't be able to say, I've never done it.
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  espanish english
<hendaus> why
<K-Ryan> Have you tried !es
<K-Ryan> Oh that doesn't work, hold on
<K-Ryan> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> That?
<K-Ryan> I don't know if it would be easier for you.
<BluesKaj> I tried it and it was successful to some degree but I screwed up mtab so i had to reinstall clean
<K-Ryan> Well there you go =P
<jake> <K-Ryan> in what area there? i couldnt see it. it looks like this area is only for splash screens
<hendaus> K-Ryan: i am using kubuntu english, so i want english :)
<K-Ryan> Oh wait you mean the actual box?
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Alright, whichever is easier for you.
<BluesKaj> hehe, well still a noob in some areas :/
<K-Ryan> Me too =P
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  i like english
<K-Ryan> jake: you mean the actual pop up box?
<jake> yes..
<K-Ryan> Not sure if you can change that, if you can I don't know how.
<K-Ryan> Ask around though, I'm sure someone knows.
<haydar_> Guys.
<haydar_> I got a mx519
<haydar_> 518*
<haydar_> And i have readen a guide
<haydar_> it tells me to edit this
<haydar_> wait paste bin
<jake> ive searched the forums through the net but i couldnt find the answer for kubuntu useras
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  i am already now
<Greenery> should I worry about the X Error that keeps popping out when I use Konsole?
<K-Ryan> hendaus: One second
<hendaus> ok
<K-Ryan> hendaus: You are just upgrading right, not a clean install?
<haydar_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21875/
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  yes
<Ayabara___> bah. tv out from a laptop was not easy (for me)
<K-Ryan> Alright
<haydar_> :P i dont want another xorg crash
<The_Machine> I need a recommendation for a video card to be used on a system that is running Kubuntu Feisty..  (I have a budget of about $100).  Should I go ATI or nvidia?  Anyone have a suggestion?
<K-Ryan> Can anyone help haydar_ with a version upgrade from CD?
<haydar_> not me :p
<K-Ryan> The_Machine: Nvidia, definitely.
<hendaus> K-Ryan: first i install kubuntu dapper and now i got fiesty and burn it on cd, so what can i do booting from cd or click at start.exe from cd
<K-Ryan> hendaus: If you reinstall from the CD without making any changes to your current version it will just overwrite everything, not what you want.
<K-Ryan> Like a fresh install.
<privet> the "global keyboard shortcuts": in which file is this stored?
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  ok so tell me what can i do?
<The_Machine> ri thought so K-Ryan..  just making sure.  So, nvidia anything?
<K-Ryan> hendaus: I'm not really that sure, I'm looking through the help though.
<K-Ryan> The_Machine: That part I'm not sure about, I myself have a GeForce 6600 and it works seemlessly.
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure what the going price is on it.
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  ok
<The_Machine> hmm
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Sorry I'm not really sure and I wouldn't want to guide you through something I'm not familiar with.
<K-Ryan> Keep asking around though, I'm sure someone can help you.
<lupul> need some help pls. how can i reset the audio driver back to generic?
<hendaus> K-Ryan: ok thanx, i think you are kubuntu helper :)
<chris_scummette> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> hendaus: I try ;)
<chris_scummette> !adeptdix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptdix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris_scummette> !adpt-fix
<K-Ryan> !aptfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adpt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> ;)
<chris_scummette> :D
<BluesKaj> hendaus, the advice i have seen given here is; upgrade to edgy first and then to feisty ..,jumping directly from dapper to feisty is risky
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  someone tell me about to burn fiesty into a cd and then install it
<BluesKaj> hendaus, that's only if you don't need to save your files
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  i dont have anything on my kubutu dapper, coz i made format yesterday
<chris_scummette> how do i have the right to write in the usr/ directory?
<BluesKaj> you formatted the dapper partition ?
<chris_scummette> check permissions
<chris_scummette> what does that mean
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  i was using before windows, and yesterday i make format and install kubuntu dapper from a cd
<BluesKaj> chris_scummette, kdesu kate /usr...............
<BluesKaj> in the run command
<chris_scummette> doesnt work
<BluesKaj> hendaus, then just install feisty over dapper
<BluesKaj> chris_scummette, kdesu kate /usr/filename
<BluesKaj> what's the name of the file chris_scummette ?
<raylu> chris_scummette, what do you want to do with the file?
<chris_scummette> i want to copy the file to usr/share/amsn/skins
<chris_scummette> this is a zip file
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  from boot cd, or manually from the cd click at start.exe?
<chris_scummette> its on my desktop
<raylu> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> chris_scummette, use sudo cp file.zip sur/share/amsn/skins
<BluesKaj> hendaus, boot
<raylu> BluesKaj, don't you need to upgrade dapper -> edgy first?
<hendaus> BluesKaj: is necessary to replace dapper to fiesty from sources.list?
<BluesKaj> raylu, he has no personal files , he just installed dapper yesterday and wants to upgrade to feisty
<HaSH> hmm anyone know of a good utility to stream music to a shoutcast server?
<raylu> oh
<BluesKaj> gstream
<HaSH> hmm gstreamer will broadcast to a shoutcast server?
<DaSkreech> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> hendaus, the sources list will be autmatically updated when you install feisty , then when it's installed you can edit the sources list by removing the # from the deb repositories
<DaSkreech> !info icecast
<ubotu> Package icecast does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> Liar
<HaSH> ok ok...i have a shoutcast server. im looking for a linux client to broadcast music on here to the shoutcast server...icecast is a server right?
<haydar_> Guys
<haydar_> i made a copy of my xorg.conf
<haydar_> with
<haydar_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<mzanfardino> Ace2016: thank you for the link.  LiquidWeather with SuperKaramba is pretty slick.  I'd love it if it would automatically cycle through several selected cities, but other than that is does what I need...
<haydar_> if it crashes
<haydar_> how do i restore it
<haydar_> so it uses the backup
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  ok after done fiesty i told, i forgot to tell u if i boot from cd u have to make foramt or not?
<raylu> HaSH, http://www.shoutcast.com/download/broadcast.phtml
<bsundsrud> haydar_: just sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raylu> haydar_, sudo mv xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<raylu> oh, i suppose cp is better
<HaSH> raylu, ...yea i was hoping for a gui.... i have way to much music / way to little time to make a list of each song i want to play.
<raylu> HaSH, oh :(
<HaSH> yea...ive tried many things so far.
<HaSH> maby wine with winamp?
<hendaus> ok brb...,!
<raylu> that's what i was thinking...
<compilerwriter> hadar_ just rename the .bak to .conf
<david__> XMMS is a clone of winamp for linux
<raylu> or perhaps you could use a different server setup (as in not shoutcast)
<HaSH> i tried wine with sam..but it didnt work
<HaSH> david__, i know
<BluesKaj> no hendaus when you run feisty you will have  a desktop with an install option on it , then when you follow the instructions just let the installer do the automatic partitioning for you .
<HaSH> raylu, ...not my desission..
<david__> oh ok, I butted in halfway through a conversation
<chris_scummette> i cant unzip it in the destination file
<chris_scummette> :(
<chris_scummette> dpkg?
<raylu> HaSH, there's really no need for the dj to be on linux
<D_Ed> How do I set up GPG keys in Kmail?
<HaSH> um.
<bsundsrud> haydar_: if that complains, do sudo cp -f sourcefile destinationfile, which will force the copy
<HaSH> yea there is
<hendaus> ok
<HaSH> i use linux and not windows.
* style is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<HaSH> there for i should be able to use shoutcast.
<bsundsrud> haydar_: where sourcefile and destination file are the xorg.conf's
<haydar_> etc/X11
<haydar_> i suppose
<raylu> what I meant was that having the server on linux is good
<bsundsrud> yeah
<bsundsrud> unless you cd /etc/X11
<raylu> having the dj on linux is unnecessary. but i know what you mean
<haydar_> i'm trying to make my mouse working
<alexicon> where can i add an /etc/init.d/ script for start up?
<HaSH> raylu, ...eh i totaly feel dif.....i dont think thats right at all
<haydar_> but i'm afraid to fuck this up
<bsundsrud> haydar_: what kind of mouse?
<haydar_> Mx518
<haydar_> because a while ago i tried
<raylu> alexicon, in.../etc/init.d...
<bsundsrud> extra buttons, or what doesnt work?
<haydar_> Mouse4 and mouse5
<alexicon> raylu: if i want the script there to start on boot
<haydar_> the extra buttons
<haydar_> mouse4 works as mouse2
<haydar_> mouse5 works as mouse3
<haydar_> thats not right
<alexicon> mrrr yeah haydar_ i have an mx1000 and the side buttons used to work, they havent since breezy for me tho
<raylu> alexicon, did you chmod +x?
<bsundsrud> alexicon: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/script /etc/rc5.d/51script
<alexicon> cheers bsundsrud
<bsundsrud> alexicon: alos
<bsundsrud> alexicon: er also
<compilerwriter> haydar_  One should work with ones Xorg config files the same as one works out ones salvation.  With fear and trembling.  So you should just be careful like you are and work slowly and methodically.  Your idea of backing up along the way is good practise.  You can do it my friend.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(bsundsrud/#kubuntu) alexicon: you chmod +x it?
(bsundsrud/#kubuntu) the file, not the link
(haydar_/#kubuntu) i got a tut
(bsundsrud/#kubuntu) ok
(haydar_/#kubuntu) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox
(bsundsrud/#kubuntu) then just take backups and you'll do fine
(alexicon/#kubuntu) yeah they all work and have the right mods
(haydar_/#kubuntu) But its for firefox
(bsundsrud/#kubuntu) good good
(alexicon/#kubuntu) just needed to add it to the boot up
(haydar_/#kubuntu) i need it for games tbh
(haydar_/#kubuntu) :P
(bsundsrud/#kubuntu) haha
(haydar_/#kubuntu) Dunno if this is going to make it work
(haydar_/#kubuntu) in games
(haydar_/#kubuntu) :'[ what a hell of a job this rofl :D
<bsundsrud> hah
<bsundsrud> im used to editing xorg.confs now, i can whip one up from scratch.  Dual monitors in ubuntu is something they should really work on
<alexicon> make sure you keep copies of all your config files once you get it working haydar ;)
<haydar_> ok
<bsundsrud> Fedora and SuSE handle them fine, but i have to craft my own xorg for (k)ubuntu
<haydar_> i pray for me
<haydar_> i'm restarting X
<haydar_> I think it worked :D
<haydar_> i restarted X
<haydar_> ctrl+alt+del
<haydar_> and it went fine
<haydar_> xD
<bsundsrud> ctrl alt backspace?
<haydar_> yes
<haydar_> :p
<bsundsrud> ok
<bsundsrud> well if you still have a mouse, thats a good sign. how bout scrolling?
<haydar_> works fine
<haydar_> XD
<bsundsrud> good deal
<haydar_> Its easy
<haydar_> tbh
<haydar_> But yea the fear :p
<haydar_> of booting into textmode
<haydar_> :DD:D
<raylu> oh no. a console. it's terrible.
<bsundsrud> haha
<haydar_> its black mesa :(
<bsundsrud> i love the console
<bsundsrud> the power...
<haydar_> yea 2 powerful imo
<haydar_> :-D
<bsundsrud> with great power comes great responsibility
<bsundsrud> haha
<haydar_> haha:p
<haydar_> i'm using kubuntu for 3 days now
<haydar_> :P i just had enough of winXP
<haydar_> C:/Format
<linenoise> with great power also comes hot women
<raylu> tried vista yet?
<haydar_> Yep
<haydar_> 780 MB RAM
<raylu> linenoise, i couldn't find any hot girls in su :(
<linenoise> just sitting?
<linenoise> 780MB?
<raylu> that's because of superfetch
<haydar_> yep
<haydar_> but games where like
<haydar_> 1/2 FPS
<haydar_> all
<bsundsrud> linenoise: theres a definite lack of hot women in linux, unfortunately :)
<raylu> the ram usage _seems_ high, that's all.
<raylu> oh yeah. it's also bad for gaming
<bsundsrud> not to disparage any ladies here
<pulaski> hello
<haydar_> and i game alot :P
<haydar_> Q3 Engine
<haydar_> and WoW
<chris_scummette> how do i extract a zip file into another file?
<chris_scummette> dpkg?
<haydar_> but WoW i just cant get it working good
<pulaski> I'm running ubuntu server 7.04 w/ LAMP
<raylu> http://www.patrick.fremont.ca.us/media/linux/ (NSFW, I think)
<haydar_> its a common issue atm
<bsundsrud> what kind of zip chris_scummette?
<linenoise> yeah.... the less women look like RMS the better... no offense RMS if you're lurking... I'm just sayin....  That's a wizard of a beard
<chris_scummette> a zipped file
<bsundsrud> chris_scummette: a .zip or a .gz or .bz2?
<raylu> chris_scummette, you could always double-click on it
<bsundsrud> chris_scummette: which are all 'zipped'
<pulaski> I've made ~/public_html the dir from wich pages are served
<bsundsrud> yeah double clicking will open ark, most likely
<chris_scummette> nope i need the console command cause i cant access the destination folder without bieing su
<chris_scummette> a zip, of course;)
<raylu> pulaski, depending on your server, I don't think ~ is valid
<raylu> chris_scummette, kdesu konqueror
<raylu> chris_scummette, and as long as you're unzipping to somewhere where you have write access, you don't even need to be root
<bsundsrud> chris_scummette: or if you really wanna do the console, sudo unzip file.zip -d /path/you/want/it/in
<chris_scummette> no protocol specified :(
<haydar_> What mediaplayer
<pulaski> can someone show me a doc that will show how to configure apache2 so it will execute cgi scripts from ~/public_html/cgi-bin?
<haydar_> do you guys use
<raylu> huh?
<chris_scummette> ok!
<haydar_> kaffeine?
<haydar_> vlc?
<haydar_> T_T
<raylu> kaffeine, vlc, winamp and, occasionally, wmp
<bsundsrud> haydar_: kaffeine is pretty good usually, i use VLC in windows
<haydar_> VLC in windows is much better
<haydar_> then the Nix version
<haydar_> in nix it feels " cheap "
<haydar_> :P
<chris_scummette> Nice raylu
<chris_scummette> thanks
<bsundsrud> haydar_: or, mplayer with kplayer frontend
<raylu> chris_scummette, np
<haydar_> Good news
<haydar_> W:ET
<haydar_> works like a charm
<haydar_> mouse4
<haydar_> and mouse5
<haydar_> all :D
<haydar_> i can finally /kill ingame keke :P
<tee-zett> hi, i have some difficulties with my wlan - it always forgets the WEP key
<chris_scummette> wahts does -d stand for ?
<tee-zett> in which config file should be stored best?
<raylu> tee-zett, are you using knetworkmanager?
<haydar_> my wishlist atm : patch q3 engine with alsa
<raylu> chris_scummette, in what? unzip?
<tee-zett> not yet, raylu
<chris_scummette> yes
<raylu> tee-zett, then what is asking for your wep key?
<raylu> chris_scummette, unzip --help
<raylu> --help works on almost everything
<chris_scummette> i just want to understand what commands i type
<chris_scummette> ok
<tee-zett> i set the key with iwconfig
<raylu> chris_scummette, if that doesn't work, man unzip
<tee-zett> cause knetworkmanager did not work
<chris_scummette> it worked
<chris_scummette> i just wanted to understand how this works
<raylu> tee-zett, kmenu>system settings>network settings>select network properties>specify wep key
<chris_scummette> typing back stupidly is dumb i think
<chris_scummette> i try to understand the way it goes
<raylu> chris_scummette, did you read "man unzip"?
<chris_scummette> nope
<raylu> pgdown, pgup, and q
<raylu> use those to navigate manpages
<raylu> or up and down, i suppose
<tee-zett> raylu: this is the same dialog like in knetworkmanager
<raylu> tee-zett, it is :P
<chris_scummette> ok!
<raylu> tee-zett, after specifying your key, save it and let it save the network settings. it hasn't asked me for my wep key since
* style is back.
<tee-zett> raylu, there the key was stored, but it always forgets the gateway adress
<raylu> tee-zett, oh...have you specified that?
<tee-zett> yes, what else?
<tee-zett> dhcp did not work
<raylu> o.0 :(
<tee-zett> i found that settings are stored in /etc/network/interfaces
<tee-zett> but i could not find where the key is set there
<raylu> you may want to try looking for the ascii/hex version (whichever you're not searching for)
<tee-zett> that's not really different - but i need the general setting
* style is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<raylu> oh...heh, perhaps i should take a look
<raylu> wireless-essid 2WIRE668
<raylu> wireless-key 1234567890
<raylu> that's what i have
<tee-zett> where is this? in /etc/network/interfaces?
<raylu> yes
<raylu> perhaps you could just stick it in there
<tee-zett> thanks, i will try - this is also WEP?
<raylu> yes
<raylu> !kwifimanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwifimanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> \=
<raylu> you could also try that, though
<raylu> !info kwifimanager
<ubotu> kwifimanager: wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 800 kB
<tee-zett> then this should work - i just found the settings for wpa
<raylu> o.0
* style is back.
<Ayabara____> anyone know how I can revert/reconfigure my xorg.conf automatically?
<LjL> !xconfig > Ayabara____    (Ayabara____, see the private message from Ubotu)
<raylu> LjL, who maintains the bot?
<Ayabara____> LjL: thanks in this channel too :-)
<LjL> raylu: Dennis Kaarsemaker
<raylu> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> it's been fixed
<LjL> what's been fixed?
<K-Ryan> I'm back
<raylu> the chmod command
<raylu> it used to talk about su
<michael__> okay something is way messsed up
<michael__> i just restarted and thins are taking like 3min to load a webpage
<michael__> and konqueror says its running at 2.6kb/s
<michael__> any ideas ?
<K-Ryan> What did you do before you restarted?
<K-Ryan> Is it all internet requiring applications?
<michael__> re installed wine i believe
<michael__> yeh konqueror/firefox
<K-Ryan> Bad internet?
<michael__> real slow
<chris_scummette> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<michael__> actually nevermind, its randomly working again
<raylu> chris_scummette, trying to play an mp3?
<chris_scummette> where can i fond the codecs for amarok
<chris_scummette> lol yep
<K-Ryan> Strange, somebody probably hit a pole or something michael__ =P
<raylu> when you play an mp3, doesn't it ask you to install it?
<K-Ryan> No raylu
<chris_scummette> yes but it crashes
<K-Ryan> It just doesn't
<K-Ryan> Well it didn't for me at least..
<raylu> oh...
<chris_scummette> adept has it i think
<michael__> lol
<raylu> sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<michael__> ive installed like every codec possible
<michael__> :P
<raylu> (i think)
<chris_scummette> :D
<michael__> i installed all the ubuntu-studio things and thennn all the codecs
<K-Ryan> just go for libxine-extracodecs
<K-Ryan> raylu what's aptitude for?
<raylu> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<K-Ryan> Oh, that's neat
<raylu> i don't know why people prefer apt-get
<raylu> !gogo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gogo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !info gogo
<ubotu> gogo: mp3 encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.39b-7 (feisty), package size 280 kB, installed size 736 kB (Only available for i386)
<raylu> lol............
<K-Ryan> I don't think people know about aptitude
<raylu> what would you do if your mp3 was tagged "encoded with gogo"
<peyote> Is it possible to use synaptic with aptitude as a backend?
<raylu> the veterans in here and on websites often show commands with apt-get
<raylu> peyote, that makes no sense. both of them are just apt backends
<raylu> aptitude is a frontend
<raylu> *are just using apt as backends
<peyote> i mean to get the dependencies manged by aptitude... so unneeded packages are removed if main packet is deleted
<raylu> i think synaptic might do that by itself...though i never really used it unless i had to
<peyote> ok, will have a look thanks..
<Ayabara____> when I choose monitor #2 in my "Monitor & Display" setup, is that the settings for my vga output?
<Ayabara____> after I configure that one I get a Section "Monitor" and a Section "Screen" in my xorg.conf
<raylu> it depends on where you specify the identifier
<cox377_> can someone look @ this pastebin and see what i'm doing wrong with my java?
<cox377_> http://pastebin.ca/500868
<raylu> cox377_, install one of those...
<BlackBsd> does the kubuntu knetwork manager use wpa supplicant?
<cox377_> raylu: but i've got JRE6 installed
<BlackBsd> if so where does it store its configuration, so i can ripp off the settings
<raylu> cox377_, do you know where?
<cox377_> raylu: i installed it via apt-get
<raylu> cox377_, i'm sure there's a better way, but you could go into adept, click the package you installed, show details, and look at installed files
<cox377_> raylu: once i've done that what do i do?
<cox377_> raylu: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<cox377_> thats the command i used
<raylu> go into adept, click the package you installed, show details, and look at installed files
<raylu> (in this case, sun-java6-jre)
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  ok i insert the cd fiesty and then i click install and after  minutes it appears a new desktop, then my connection cannot work , i dont know hwy
<blekos_> hi, i've run this blekos@blekos-laptop:/media/My Book/Backup$ sudo rsync -arvu /home /etc /opt
<blekos_> but i just see my /  to be 1 gb less
<Ace2016> cox377_: did you run this after you installed it? sudo update-alternatives --config java
<raylu> blekos_, rsync sends files...so, I don't understand the question
<ubuntu> Need help. Is there any why to open a harddrive in linux that are used to Windows?
<blekos_> well, i thought i asked it to send file to my usb hd but i cant see them
<Ace2016> ubuntu: mount it
<raylu> ubuntu, yes, linux can read ntfs
<Ace2016> ubuntu: you can read and write to fat32, only read on ntfs
<cox377_> raylu: http://pastebin.ca/500880
<SlimeyPete> Ace2016: you can read on ntfs too.
<SlimeyPete> *write
<BluesKaj> hendaus, perhaps Ace2016 can help with eth0 , I'm not very good at network stuff
<ubuntu> Only getting an error message...
<raylu> but it's buggy/unstable
<cox377_> raylu: i've copied it down from "installed files"
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Ace2016> SlimeyPete: my guess is ubuntu is using the live cd
<blekos_> if lets say, i had made a mistkake and asked rsync to send files to the same directory from which, it gets its date
<blekos_> what would happen?
<SlimeyPete> raylu: not really. It's fine fo esktop use. Wouldn't want to use it on a workstation yet, though.
<SlimeyPete> Ace2016: ah right. Good point.
<raylu> [14:45:20]  <Ace2016> cox377_: did you run this after you installed it? sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ubuntu> Mount. Cant find \dev\hdal in \etc\fstab or \etc\mtab... What is wrong_
<raylu> SlimeyPete, the point is, you risk data loss
<cox377_> raylu: when i run that command the different java's arn't listed
<raylu> ubuntu, what command did you run?
<Danker> Hi
<cox377_> raylu: my lie
<raylu> cox377_, huh?
<ubuntu> command_
<ubuntu> ??
<cox377_> raylu:
<cox377_> There is only 1 program which provides java
<cox377_> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<raylu> ubuntu, what did you type in to mount
<ubuntu> just did right click on the hard drive and pressed mount...
<raylu> ubuntu, where did you right-click it from?
<ubuntu> system menu
<raylu> cox377_, for me, java is installed in /usr/bin/java
<cox377_> : (
<raylu> ubuntu, you mean /media?
<raylu> *storage media?
<raylu> cox377_, as in the executable is there. i assume it's a link to something else
<ubuntu> yes
<raylu> ubuntu, do you know the name of the device that you want to mount? like sda1?
<Ace2016> ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java /usr/bin/java should do it
<ubuntu> You mean what it's name on windows_
<ubuntu> ?
<ayreon81forgot> hello doods! :)
<raylu> ubuntu, er...ok, do this: ls /dev | grep sda
<raylu> [14:52:16]  <Ace2016> ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java /usr/bin/java should do it
<hendaus> Ace2016: i have kubuntu dapper installed, and now i have burn the fiesty on a cd, i boot the fiesty from cd and hit install,after 10 minutes it appears the desktop and connection failed :(, the i make restart and it shows on the black screen umount is busy and cannot find
<cox377_> raylu: for me?
<ubuntu> raylu, where to pu that command?? :S
<raylu> cox377_, yes.
<raylu> ubuntu, are you in kubuntu or ubuntu? are you on a livecd?
<cox377_> raylu: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/java' to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java': File exists
<ubuntu> livecd kubuntu
<raylu> cox377_, try "which java"
<raylu> ubuntu, alt+f2, konsole
<ubuntu> ok, when I insert the command there I only get a black screen window...
<raylu> cox377_, actually, that command is backwards
<cox377_> raylu: literally "which java" in the command?
<raylu> cox377_, reverse the two. and yes, literally
<raylu> ubuntu, are you sure? what happens when you type: ls /dev
<cox377_> raylu: lol sorry man, java which?
<ubuntu> yellow text appear XD
<hendaus> brb ....
<raylu> cox377_, if "which java" returns nothing, do the ln command but reverse the two arguments
<raylu> cox377_, the ln commmand was the one that was backwards, sorry
<cox377_> so "java which"
<ubuntu> raylu, a lot of text appear.
<Ace2016> raylu and cox377, run file /usr/bin/java && file /etc/alternatives/java  this will show you whats going on
<raylu> cox377_, no, "which java"
<Ace2016> i'm guessing cox377 has a borken symlink there
<raylu> o.0, why does mine point to /etc/alternatives/java?
<cox377_> raybash: which java: command not found
<raylu> ubuntu, ok, now run the command: ls /dev | grep -i da
<cox377_> raylu: ***
<Ace2016> raylu and cox377, run file /usr/bin/java && file /etc/alternatives/java  && file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun       this will clear it up,
<ubuntu> ok, and then__
<ubuntu> ??
<Ace2016> its just a mess of symlinks, if one is broken it won't work
<raylu> ubuntu, what does it say?
<raylu> that's like...a quadruple symlink...
<ubuntu> hda, hda1, hda2, hda5, ptyda, ttyda
<cox377_> Ace2016: umm you want me to pastebin the results?
<raylu> ubuntu, ok, do you know which is your windows partition?
<raylu> cox377_, i think you can just paste them here
<ubuntu> hda5
<cox377_> cox377@cox377-desktop:~$ file /usr/bin/java && file /etc/alternatives/java  && file /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<cox377_> /usr/bin/java: broken symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<cox377_> /etc/alternatives/java: broken symbolic link to `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java'
<cox377_> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun: symbolic link to `java-6-sun-1.6.0.00'
<raylu> ubuntu, cd /media
<raylu> ubuntu, sudo mkdir hda5
<raylu> ubuntu, sudo mount /dev/hda5 hda5
<dwidmann> /etc/alternatives/java is a symlink to your default jvm, set by the update-alternatives command
<dwidmann> IIRC
<cox377_> dwidmann: as in "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<raylu> he could just manually symlink /etc/alternatives/java to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<ubuntu> Error : Could not enter folder /media/hda5
<raylu> ubuntu, on which command?
<cox377_> lol think i've bust it
<ubuntu> after the mount command
<Ace2016> raylu: maybe the best thing would be is to install anotehr java package, then alternatives realises it needs the symlink and fixes itself, and then he could run   sudo update-alternatives --config java   to pick java 6 again
<dwidmann> cox, you'd need the full path to the binary probably, so tack /bin/java onto the end of that path and you should have it
<Ace2016> another*
<raylu> ubuntu, what does ls show?
<ubuntu> When I try to acces the folder or?
<raylu> Ace2016, but we know which symlink is broken and it's a 1-line fix
<raylu> ubuntu, ...when you type "ls"
<cox377_> Ace2016: i installed 1.4, when running the alternative command it allowe me to select 6 again
<ubuntu> hda1 hda2 hda5
<Ace2016> raylu: but if he ever updates java its going to mess it up again
<raylu> ubuntu, and you couldn't mount it with "sudo mount /dev/hda5 hda5"
<raylu> ?
<ubuntu> no.
<raylu> Ace2016, if he updates java, won't it update the symlink from alternatives?
<raylu> ubuntu, are you sure the error you showed me wasn't from cd hda5?
<ubuntu> when I try cd /media/hda5, I get message : Permission denied
<raylu> oh...lol, that's what i thought :P
<raylu> you said that was the error you got from using mount
<ubuntu> ops XD
<raylu> you can either browse it as root or
<ubuntu> how to do that_
<ubuntu> ?
<raylu> sudo chown ubuntu hda5
<raylu> using kdesu konqueror
<raylu> (to browse as root)
<Ace2016> raylu: doubt it since when he just installed java v6 and it didn't create the correct symlink
<raylu> (sudo chown ubuntu hda5 assumes your username is ubuntu)
<raylu> Ace2016, i guess.
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: this conversation seems familliar :)
<raylu> dogatemycomputer, i remember you from yesterday, though i can't remember having a conversation likes this
<ubuntu> do not work when using konqueror...
<Ace2016> sudo fdisk -l, find the fat32 or ntfs partition in the middle of that and remember what its /dev/* was, then do cd /media, sudo mkdir win, then sudo mount /dev/whatever win, then go into win and play about,
<raylu> ubuntu, you must use kdesu konqueror (alt+f2)
<raylu> Ace2016, he has it mounted, but its owned by root
<ubuntu> nothing...
<dwidmann> raylu: always bugs me that everyone does everything the hard way .... just say $USER instead of replace this with that or assuming such and such ... saves so much time ;)
<raylu> ubuntu, i think you should use "sudo chown ubuntu hda5" after cd /media (assuming you're username is ubuntu)
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: I was referring to the guy who was trying to access a fat32 partition.. and he kept getting "access denied" errors even after changing changing ownership..
<raylu> oh. i forgot about $USER
<raylu> dogatemycomputer, i might have been idle for that
<dogatemycomputer> raylu:  i was online last week though.. so its been a while and i'm sure you've helped dozens since..
<raylu> are you sure you weren't online yester?
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: you were helping the guy although I can't remember his name.
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: nope..  i only connect from the office.. and I had friends from out of town.  I haven't been here for like 4 days.
<raylu> hm...
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: just seems to be a common problem with linux.  the whole mounting process should be easier.
<raylu> the again, in windows, it mounts it for you...you just don't really get to specify the mount point if it screws up
<raylu> or any mount options...
<raylu> or get any debug info on what happened...
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: lol..  you are absolutely right..
<raylu> what we need is a mount gui...
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: not bashing linux.. just think its something we could do better for the average.. ummm..  user.
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: exactly.
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: something stupid-proof..
<ubuntu> raylu, how the check username on the livecd?? XD
<raylu> ubuntu, use $USER
<raylu> you can also get your username in the konsole:
<raylu> raylu@foor:~$
<raylu> raylu is my username, foor is my computer name
<dragan> anyone played with mirrors and repos?
<raylu> dragan, sort of...why?
<dragan> I have downloaded whole feisty repo by apt-mirror
<raylu> o.0...you asked this not too long ago, didn't you?
<dragan> now I want to use it as file repo.. not web/local repo
<dragan> yes :-)
<dragan> still no answer ...
<raylu> have you tried pasting it to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<dragan> hmmmm what will that do?
<raylu> if it comes down to it, you could always install them manually with dpkg
<raylu> dragan, i _think_ that's where apt downloads packages to before installing them
<dragan> yes.. but since I wish to share that with other people...
<raylu> share them..how?
<raylu> on a LAN?
<dragan> as repo... via usb rack
<dragan> with people with no net.
<dragan> would symlink do? that with /sources.list.d ?
<raylu> dragan, no, that'd only be for yourself
<raylu> a repos is out of the option if they have no net, i think
<dragan> ln -s /media/usb/repostuff /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<dragan> or it is other way around :-)
<dragan> I use mc for that :-)
<raylu> the usb rack connects one usb hd with multiple computers?
<Daisuke-Ido> raylu: no it isn't, check out aptoncd
<drkns> hello
<jrick> I have a problem with kalzium.  Whenever I try to export a spectrum for an element as an image, kalzium crashes.  I think this is because a dependancy is not satisified.  Can anyone help?
<raylu> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drkns> has anyone can help me with the blackberry?
<raylu> Daisuke-Ido, ?
<dragan> no.. usb rack is for external drive raylu
<raylu> jrick, check the suggested packages
<drkns> are there any software that i can use to recharge and use blackberry
<Daisuke-Ido> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<dragan> one sata drive of 160GB
<jrick> raylu where is that?
<raylu> jrick, in adept-manager, choose the kalzium package and show details
<jrick> ok, let me check
<dragan> I just want to avoid having to install apache... and just link those repo files like for example DVD is added in sources.list
<jrick> ok, adept isn't loading, i think i need to restart (again)
<Daisuke-Ido> jrick: don't
<Daisuke-Ido> the solution in linux isn't "oh it doesn't work, time for a reboot"
<jrick> i know there's a command, but i don't know what it is
<Daisuke-Ido> then *ask*
<dragan> may billy be with you jrick ;-)
<jrick> ok, what is the command?
<raylu> what happens when you load adept?
<SlimeyPete> jrick: it might be worth installing synaptic. I find that it's more stable
<Daisuke-Ido> try going into ksysguard
<Daisuke-Ido> and see if adept is running
<dragan> or type ps -aux | grep adept
<Daisuke-Ido> dragan's is quicker, i was just going the gui route.
<dragan> ctrl+esc
<dragan> is shortcut for ksysguard
<Daisuke-Ido> dragan: apparently not by default in feisty
<Daisuke-Ido> ctrl+esc brings up the kmenu
<dragan> hmmm is so... worked for me on laptop...
<dragan> but I will have to check...
<raylu> o.0, ctrl+esc is for windows start menu
<raylu> i don't remember having to configure ctrl+esc either, though
<Daisuke-Ido> ah, that would explain it.
<Daisuke-Ido> it's a behaviour thing
<raylu> oh
<raylu> you set it to windows?
<ThePhantom> hi
<Daisuke-Ido> i did, to make it easier for my girlfriend to use.
<jrick> yeah, it's an apt-get problem.  If I remember correctly, something is locked (like in use) and anything apt-get related (adept, synaptic) won't load.
<Daisuke-Ido> maybe it's time to switch it back
<dragan> yes.. there can be only one apt-get process
<raylu> jrick, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dragan> no
<jrick> ah, that looks familiar.
<jrick> :)
<raylu> no?
<dragan> just kill another adept process
<dragan> if it is active
<raylu> (don't kill adept_notifier)
<dragan> ;-)
<raylu> actually, kill it anyway
<dragan> as I said....
<dragan> type ps -aux | grep adept
<jrick> hmmm, still not loading
<jrick> I did that
<dragan> that will help us speed up diagnostic
<dragan> and what was reply?
<ml> hi
<jrick> uh, where's the pastebin?
<dragan> it should read something lik this
<dragan>  ps -aux | grep adept
<dragan> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<dragan> root      6362 32.0  4.4  80664 45808 ?        Rl   22:35   0:04 adept_manager
<dragan> dragan    6474  0.0  0.0   2800   756 pts/3    R+   22:35   0:00 grep adept
<jrick> ok, mine looks like this
<jrick> joshua   25956  0.0  1.1  26436 12136 ?        S    16:26   0:00 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<jrick> joshua   26071  0.0  1.1  26436 12140 ?        S    16:30   0:00 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<jrick> joshua   26153  0.3  1.1  26432 12132 ?        S    16:34   0:00 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<jrick> joshua   26173  0.0  0.0   2884   752 pts/1    R+   16:34   0:00 grep adept
<dragan> AHAHHAHAHAAAAAA
<dragan> you have not 2 but 3 processes :-)
<Daisuke-Ido> jrick: killall adept_manager
<dragan> so..
<dragan> with sudo first
<dragan> sudo killall adept_manager
<Daisuke-Ido> shouldn't even need sudo for that
<dragan> has to...
<Daisuke-Ido> his account launched the processes
<dragan> nope
<dragan> see ownership
<dragan> root
<Daisuke-Ido> blah
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, sudo :D
<ThePhantom> Excuse me, I have a problem with my bluetooth dongle in ubuntu 7.04. When I put the dongle in usb port, I read in hall terminal a flood of this error message: hci_scodata_packet: hci0 packet unknown connection handle 92.
<ThePhantom> what can I do?
<jrick> adept_manager: no process killed
<dragan> buy another bt dongle :-)
<ThePhantom> doch
<ThePhantom> douch
<ThePhantom> why?
<dragan> unknown connection handle 92
<ThePhantom> the dongle work!
<dragan> not reckoginzed
<ThePhantom> I can send and receive file
<ThePhantom> !
<Daisuke-Ido> it works in ubuntu?
<dragan> hmm in that case ignore error messages
<ThePhantom> yes
<Daisuke-Ido> so...  what's the problem?
<ThePhantom> in gnome it works
<raylu> ThePhantom, dont run it in a terminal?
<Daisuke-Ido> then if it doesn't work in kde, there's something not installed
<Daisuke-Ido> search in adept for something related to bluetooth
<ThePhantom> The problem is when i connect the dongle
<raylu> no, the issue isn't that it doesn't work
<mat1980> what about kdar? I can't find it in the repository of feisty. There is a package that provide it?
<raylu> mat1980, what's kdar?
<raylu> !find kdar
<dragan> sudo kill -9 25956 26071 26153 jrick
<ubotu> Package/file kdar does not exist in feisty
<ThePhantom> in terminal i read a flood of message
<raylu> ThePhantom, what happens if you close the terminal?
<mat1980> kdar is a frontend for dar, a program for advanced backup
<ThePhantom> when I press CTRL+ALT+F1
<Daisuke-Ido> ThePhantom: if it works, ignore the messages.
<dragan> ThePhantom: just ignore them.. if it works..
<dragan> ehehee
<ThePhantom> no, I can't use any terminal
<ThePhantom> !
<LjL> mat1980: kdar is not available in the repositories anymore due to being kind of unmaintained, and incompatible with the current version of dar
<raylu> there is tty2...
<ThePhantom> because i see this message
<raylu> and 3, 4, 5, 6
<Daisuke-Ido> uBUH...  you could have mentioned this *first*
<ThePhantom> yes!
<mat1980> LjL: oh... ok... thanks... do you know some alternative?
<jrick> dragan: ERROR: garbage process ID "jrick".
<ThePhantom> tty1,2,3,4,5,6 is not accessible for this message
<ThePhantom> tty1,2,3,4,5,6 is not accessible cause this message
<dragan> then kill them one by one
<raylu> jrick, sudo killall kdesu
<Daisuke-Ido> ThePhantom: so get a new dongle
<dragan> list them all first
<jrick> oh, i should use jrick at the end.
<dragan> and sudo kill -9 procUID
<raylu> lol, Daisuke-Ido, that's not helpful
<ThePhantom> mmmm
<ThePhantom> I can't do anythings?
<Daisuke-Ido> raylu: i'm still trying to figure out what the problem is
<jrick> no, adept still doesn't work.
<raylu> all his ttys are being flooded with msgs and he can't use them
<LjL> mat1980: not really... but "apt-cache rdepends dar" shows a couple of (non-kde) programs
<raylu> jrick, did you try my command?
<ThePhantom> raylu: yes! this is the problem
<Daisuke-Ido> either it works or it doesn't, and if it works, he has multiple ttys he can use, just by unplugging the usb dongle, which does not need to be plugged in all the time.
<jrick> just did
<raylu> ThePhantom, have you tried google?
<raylu> jrick, did it kill anything? have you tried adept since then?
<jrick> no, adept still stalls
<ThePhantom> Yes I tried on google, onubuntu forum but, i can't find the solution
<raylu> and ksysguard/ps now shows no adepts?
<raylu> ThePhantom, brand of dongle?
<dragan> jrick: you MUST kill them alll BEFORE starting NEW adept process
<raylu> (i assume he knows that)
<dragan> hmmmm
<ThePhantom> ES-388
<ThePhantom> no brand...
<raylu> oh. i meant model anyway :p
<ThePhantom> on windows I use widcomm driver
<jrick> ok, now I have this:
<jrick> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<jrick> joshua   26420  0.1  1.1  26432 12128 ?        S    16:43   0:00 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<jrick> joshua   26456  0.0  0.0   1676   196 pts/1    R+   16:44   0:00 grep adept
<dragan> ok... sudo kill -9 26420
<raylu> and why is a grep still running?
<raylu> wait. nevermind.
<dragan> it is ok
<mat1980> LjL: thanks a lot! it doesn't matter if they are non-kde.
<jrick> ok, only grep is running now
<dragan> great
<jrick> should I open adept?
<ThePhantom> ...
<dragan> now start adept from konsole
<dragan> sudo adept
<michi> is this also a help channel??
<raylu> um...adept_manager is gui
<dragan> no official michi
<raylu> and adept isn't a command :P
<Daisuke-Ido> and start gui apps with kdesu rather than sudo
<dragan> yes.. I know... but sudo is shorter ;-)
<raylu> Daisuke-Ido, but that won't give error output, will it?
<jrick> yes. adept opens
<Daisuke-Ido> raylu: it also won't bork configs in some apps
<jrick> now back to my orriginal problem...
<raylu> oh...so maybe he didn't know dragan :(
<dragan> :-)
<raylu> jrick, find the details on whatever app that was...
<ThePhantom> is I try "hcidump" I read a flood of this message: SCO data: handle 92 dlen 48
<jrick> um, adept won't let me make changes.
<raylu> jrick, kdesu it
<jrick> oh, i need to be root :)
<dragan> o YEAH
<dragan> :-)
<dragan> if you really want to mess up things... you have to use THE POWER ;-)
<ThePhantom> is impossible to solve my problem?
<jrick> yeah, I ran it without the sudo command.
<jrick> and now it won't open...
<lupul> is there anyway i can edit the right click menu in feisty?
<jrick> great.
<lupul> right click on the desktop
<dragan> you have anotherone running.... jrick
<dragan> ONLY ONE can run jrick
<jrick> yeah, i know that by now.
<dragan> :-)
<ThePhantom> :(
<Ace2016> lupul: i think that might be hard coded, but ask in #kde they should know
<lupul> ok
<lupul> thank
<lupul> *thanks
<jrick> what do I need to kill now?
<jrick> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<jrick> joshua   26625  0.0  1.1  26436 12132 ?        S    16:50   0:00 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<jrick> joshua   26633  0.2  1.1  26436 12132 ?        S    16:52   0:00 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<jrick> joshua   26641  0.0  0.0   2884   748 pts/1    R+   16:53   0:00 grep adept
<DraxNS> first 2
<jrick> the command?
<DraxNS> 26625 and 26641
<DraxNS> oh boy
<human> Zd@r3c all
<DraxNS> sudo kill -9 procID
<ThePhantom> excuse me, I can trash my dongle?
<DraxNS> :-D
<ThePhantom> no solution???
<DraxNS> guess not.. as in not now
<ThePhantom> I come back to windows... douch
<DraxNS> right app for right hw ;-)
<ThePhantom> :)
<jrick> nope, still doesn't open.
<jrick> I know restarting will solve it, though.
<jrick> it kills everything
<DraxNS> you have messed it up good
<DraxNS> :_)
<jrick> restart?
<DraxNS> will you teach me :_)
<DraxNS> ;-_
<DraxNS> oh darn keyboard
<DraxNS> :-)
<jrick> haha I use dvorak
<DraxNS> nock yourself out... :-)
<jrick> much more accurate
<jrick> ...then QWERTY
<DraxNS> ahem.. it is easy to blame keyboard for typos ;-)
<jrick> ok, restarting.
<linija2> Hi... anyone know how to change permission to "READ-ONLY FILE SYSTEM"??? thanks
<papatom> Zd@r3c all
<raylu> linija2, there is a read-only mount flag
<linija2> in fstab?
<raylu> for the mount command
<raylu> either -r or -o ro
<linija2> sorry... nooob... what does that mean?
<linija2> trying to install in /var dir
<linija2> says "read-only file system
<raylu> you said you wanted to change the permission TO read-only
<raylu> you want to make it writable?
<linija2> YES :)
<raylu> oh. in that case, it's probably read-only because it's ntfs
<raylu> is it?
<linija2> ext2
<raylu> o.0....
<raylu> ok, explain what you mean: [16:04:28]  <linija2> trying to install in /var dir
<papatom> Nevte jak se d naisntaloval firefox ? Mam teprve 1 den kubuntu a nevim jak se instaluje
<papatom> pls help
<linija2> partitioned /boot with 100MB then "encrypted" hda for the rest
<linija2> boots fine
<linija2> runs fine
<linija2> trying to install kde-core and it won't finish
<raylu> papatom, what language?
<linija2> says error /var "read only file system
<papatom> czech
<raylu> linija2, i take /var to be the mount point...what's mounted there?
<raylu> !cz | papatom
<ubotu> papatom: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<linija2> installed plain debian base system... now trying to install GUI and did apt-get install kde-core
<raylu> linija2...what's mounted at /var?
<linija2> nothing
<raylu> ...then how can it be read-only?
<raylu> type mount in a terminal and show me the output for /var
<linija2> ohh.. one sec.. it's on my laptop
<linija2> devpts
<linija2> udev
<linija2> tmpfs
<tanja> hello, having some probs with playing mp3s
<linija2> making sense ?
<raylu> ...the output for /var
<raylu> tanja, i think you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<linija2> it's on my laptop and I'm typing to you from PC
<linija2> can't copy / paste :)
<raylu> !pastebine | linija2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !pastebin | linija2
<ubotu> linija2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<linija2> I'll be back.. gotta figure this out.. thnks raylu
<tanja> amarok and other players play the song, but no sound it given to the speakers.. and they dont play track normal
<raylu> tanja, close all your players, killlall artsd, try again
<tanja> let me try
<tanja> raylo: no no sound is given, and the track dont play normal, it "jumps", from 0:00 to 5:00, 10:00 ... and so on till end
<tanja> system sounds work fine..
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know how to get kaffeine to stop hanging? i played some movie on it, and it seemed to have some corrupted portion, and kaffeine hanged. then i had to kill kaffine and its kio page. now when i play kaffeine, i can't hear any sound on things, and when i try to skip ahead (in a movie), it hangs agan, and i have to kill it again. anyone know what to do?
<BluesKaj> crackhead_25, sorry to say my kaffeine is broken as well, so i switched to VLC , it plays great ,highly recommended
<dogatemycomputer> crackhead_25: i had a similar problem and switched to kplayer (not to be confused with kmplayer)
<allergen> hi everybody
<crackhead_25> just all of a sudden?
<crackhead_25> i tried the others. the others have the same problem.
<crackhead_25> i think it has to do with a driver that is still running or something.. like maybe i have to refresh/re-start a driver thread??
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer, kplayer
<BluesKaj> ?
<raijinsetsu> Can someone give me some help with a fresh install of Kubuntu using an existing LVM?
<linija2> raylu.. u still here
<raijinsetsu> Can someone give me some help with a fresh install of Kubuntu using an existing LVM?
<linija2> ummm. I screwed up FSTAB.. now can't edit...can anyone help
<KevinAlaska> Hello Everyone! :)  Might anyone know the difference between the DVD & CD versions of Kubuntu?  From the install I can't see anything different and does not seem to install extra packages..
<KevinAlaska> Sorry linija2... I sure can not help you. :(
<linija2> raijinsetsu... does Kubuntu give u option to encrypt partition or just LVM?
<SlimeyPete> KevinAlaska: the DVD has lot sof packages from the repositories on it. It's mainly useful for PCs without 'net access.
<linija2> DVD has a whole lot of packages
<raijinsetsu> lini: when using the alt-install CD, I can type vgscan, and that lists my VG00, but pvscan reports theres no device mapper.
<blekos_> when i installed kubuntu i made two partition 1. /  2. /home, now under / i see a /home folder what's going on
<KevinAlaska> oh.. How might you install them from the DVD?  Manually browse the DVD file system?
<SlimeyPete> blekos_: under Linux, partitions are mounted into directories
<SlimeyPete> blekos_: so your home partition has been mounted under /home
<raijinsetsu> The problem is my usr,var,home directories are in the LVM, but the partitioner doesn't see them, and therefore won't install into them.
<SlimeyPete> it's actually pointing to your second partition.
<blekos_> but when i want to see the remaiming space in / partion would it calculate the /home as occupied space?
<raijinsetsu> no
<SlimeyPete> nope
<Al> Hlo. How do I auto-rejoin on kick in Konversation?
<blekos_> i c
<raijinsetsu> blekos: type "df -h"
<SlimeyPete> blekos_: notice that your cd/dvd drive is in a directory called "/media/", btw
<SlimeyPete> same principle.
<linija2> Hey..."SlimeyPete" ;) .. how do you make it so the person you are talking to name appears in < > instead of typing name out?
<KevinAlaska> Anyone know if I can do a reinstall on this Kubuntu feisty but still keep the data directory of my porfile /home/kevinalaska (only 1 on the computer)?
<blekos_> yes
<LjL> Al: you can't and that's a feature :)
<Al> It's a crap feature
<Al> Fix it :(
<raijinsetsu> Kevin: is /home on a different partition?
<SlimeyPete> KevinAlaska: you can just back up what's in that directory, then copy it back over after your reinstall
<KevinAlaska> no.. just swap and ext3
<Al> /kick in the channels I attend is generally considered an amical greeting :x
<Al> amicable*
<SlimeyPete> KevinAlaska: just make sure you back up the .* directories as well as the normal ones
<raijinsetsu> Then you have to do a backup, like Slimey says :)
<blekos_> but wont he loose his program settings?
<raijinsetsu> Not if you mean desktop settings
<SlimeyPete> blekos_: they're generally stored in/home/ (usually in directories and files which are named .[something] )
<blekos_> i mean if u have install ie gnucash
<KevinAlaska> okay my backup is not here at the moment and I dont have much to save just wouldn't mind fixing the errors now instead of waiting.. I am bad that way. :(
<SlimeyPete> blekos_: then your settings are in /home/you/.gnucash
<SlimeyPete> (iirc)
<blekos_> i c
<KevinAlaska> test
<raijinsetsu> Kevin... You could be dangerous and delete all directories EXCEPT home... But... That's difficult at times.
<blekos_> hm, i've run deporphan and autoclean but my / partion has only 8,7gb of 16.5 free (i've install gnome as well)
* Al has a new coding project, it seems
<KevinAlaska> at times.. heh
<raijinsetsu> After the delete, you could re-install to that partition and choose not to format.
<blekos_> is there a way to have more space?
<Al> ohay does Konversation have scripting?
<Al> Or is the omission of that a feature too?
<raijinsetsu> blekos: only if you're using LVM or something similar
<KevinAlaska> what about resizing the partition?
<SlimeyPete> blekos_: delete applications. That's about your only option, really.
<KevinAlaska> what does KDE use for this and is it "some what" friendly?
<raijinsetsu> So... Does anyone have any clues on how to install 7.04 using an existing LVM group?
<raijinsetsu> Kev: you'd have to use the command line
<KevinAlaska> ahhh.. no GUI format for this.. heh.. never mind there then.  I am to newbie in linux for this.  I am still good with DOS (/shudder) just not much yet on any of the shells in Linux. =/
<blekos_> slimeypete, i've also installed kbfx, if i had make a clean install and then restored only home directory, would it reappear? my questin basically is: aren't there any progrs that require to put components into the /?
<jrattner1> Question: What can I do to reset the password for KDE wallet if I forgot it?
<raijinsetsu> blekos_: if they do, they're doing it wrong. All App settings belong in your home directory. Only System Apps have config in /etc
<raijinsetsu> Or, that's the way it's supposed to be.
<SlimeyPete> blekos_: some system components store configuration options in /etc, but other than that programs just use your home directory. If yuo run a program, that program can only write to your home directory anyway - only programs running with root priviledges (i.e. after you have typed your password in) can write to the rest of the system
<blekos_> hmm, but when i installed kbfx i did sudo aptitude install <package>
<KevinAlaska> how does one send that little sound when they message you in chat?  I am using Kopete.
<SlimeyPete> that's fine. That was just installation. When you run it, it runs as you, not root.
<blekos_> the same applies to firestarter etc
<blekos_> ok
<blekos_> got the difference
<SlimeyPete> blekos_: though... kbfx is a menu, isn't it?
<blekos_> yes it is
<SlimeyPete> so actually it might be one of the exceptions, I'm not sure. But 95% of progs just use your home directory.
<SlimeyPete> stuff like your web browser, word processor, that sort of thing :)
<blekos_> but you actually mention "all app *settings" so what about the program itself?
<raijinsetsu> You'd have to re-install the program
<raijinsetsu> But, it shouldn't over-write your settings
<SlimeyPete> yeah.
<liam> hi
<dwidmann> hi
<blekos_> is there a way to get rid of gnome while keeping a few programs (gnucash, firestarter)
<liam> i have prblem with the audio on my lappy, could ayone help me?
<crimsun> liam: can you be more specific?
<liam> yup! Adsio was fine earlier. I unmuted the speakers about 5 mins ago to watch something on youtube and there is a constant beeping in the background
<liam> they sound like bios beeps / pc speaker
<liam> doesnt matter
<liam> i am stupid and have fixed it
<ubuntu> oi
<ubuntu> tem alguem ae
<ubuntu> quem pode me ajuda a liga o beryl no kubuntu?
<ubuntu> oi
<liam> if anyone isntalls kwifi manager and then heres beeps when you unmute your speakers
<liam> try exiting kwifi first! then it should be grand
<LjL> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> !pt | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<LjL> blekos_: yes but the basic GNOME libraries that those programs need will stay there...
<LjL> !purekde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purekde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> where was it
<LjL> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<sl00> Hi. I just installed apache2 using Kubuntu's Adept Manager. I copied the sites-available/default to have a site at a different location than /var/www (I want the default aswell) but how do I access the other site. I changed NameVirtualHost from * to 'devsite' and same with the <VirtualHost *> tag. I added a symlink in 'sites-enabled' and named it 001-devsite aswell.
<blekos_> ok thnx
<dominik_> moin
<dominik_> anyone already tried the new linuxmce 1.1?
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: I have never tried it but it looks cool.  Thanks!
<kgx> can anyone explain to me why the script is called twice in this cron script: 00 05 * * * root [ -f /mnt/clusternfs2/extranet/cron.php ]  && cd /mnt/clusternfs2/extranet/ && php4 -f cron.php > /mnt/clusternfs2/extranet/cron_output.txt
<BWolf85> hol
#kubuntu 2007-05-22
<BWolf85> hola
<BWolf85> whats ctcp received version request from tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> BWolf85: sorry, i wanted to whois you and pressed wrong menu entry
<tsdgeos> nothing serious
<BWolf85> what is it
<tsdgeos> night!
<tsdgeos> BWolf85: use google ;-)
<tsdgeos> or anyone will ask
<tsdgeos> answer
<tsdgeos> night2!
<koriel> hi all, I followed some instructions about installing beryl in 7.04 with some ready script but after restarting X I get that kernel nvidia module has different version than X module...
<Flatline> koriel:
<Flatline> try to reconfigure your X server
<Flatline> you know the command?
<koriel> no
<koriel> I'm in konsole mode now
<Flatline> type:
<Flatline> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blekos__> what is a zombie task?
<Flatline> choose VESA for your driver, and everything else should be default.
<Flatline> once that works then reinstall the latest nvidia driver with envy.
<munzir> Hi, I am facing a problem similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/75725 and the first comment from Daniel is "Please use alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1." but I cannot find this version in Feisty
<Flatline> if it doesnt work, its probably because the PCI location supplied to xserver is wrong
<Flatline> type LSPCI to see the location of your nvidia card, then you can reconfigure X.
<nuu> blekos_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<koriel> FlatLine tried to reconfigure xorg but same thing
<Flatline> can you past the whole error message?
<Flatline> paste*
<koriel> how I'm in konsole mode...I can tell you what is the kernel version and what's the module version
<Flatline> one moment
<koriel> Error: API mismatch
<Flatline> koriel, perhaps removal of beryl, and a reconfigure of X would solve the problem,
<Flatline> and then just use adept to retreive beryl rather than a script.
<koriel> Flatline how can I remove beryl right now?
<Flatline> hm
<Flatline> im not completely sure on syntax. i think that the command is
<Flatline> sudo apt-get purge beryl-manager
<Flatline> but im not sure
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: you still there?
<Flatline> brb restarting X
<mario__> #/join ubuntu.pl
<dominik_> dogatemycomputer: yes i'm still there :-)
<dominik_> dogatemycomputer: ? :-)
<BWolf85> where can i get beryl from
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: I think i'm going to download and try it out.  I've always wanted to replace my Tivo.  I just wish there was a way to output from my computer via Coax to a TV in another room.
<Flatline> use the adept package manager
<Flatline> bwolf85: first make sure your graphics card drivers are properly installed.
<Flatline> after that use adept to get the following packages.
<BWolf85> how could i check that flatline
<Flatline> beryl-manager
<Flatline> beryl-settings
<Flatline> emerald-themes
<dominik_> dogatemycomputer:  you know if it's working with fglrx.. as in the wiki something is mentioned with an other window manager cause of effects..
<Flatline> using adept will allow you to download all dependancies too.
<BWolf85> how do i check if my cards right
<Flatline> BWolf85: what card do you have?
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: i've never tried it so i'm going to test it out this weekend.
<BWolf85> let me find out
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: if i can't export to coax it won't do me much good but it still looks cool.
<raijinsetsu> Anyone else having trouble with LVM2 on a fresh install of 7.04?
<rik_> Hi, this might sound silly .. but how do i get the trashcan onto my DESKTOP ... i got in the taskbar but cant figure out how to put it on the desktop :/
<Flatline> BWolf85: just type "lspci" in konsole
<dominik_> dogatemycomputer: i've no idea what changed in the look from 1.0 to 1.1
<BWolf85> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<BWolf85> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Flatline> Rik_
<sl00> Hi. How do I automount a device
<Flatline> to get trash onto my desktop
<sl00> I never played with udev before :(
<rik_> yesyesyes
<Flatline> you right click your desktop>new>location link
<Flatline> in the name type:  "trash"
<Flatline> and for the URL type "trash:/"
<sl00> I created a new partition on /dev/sda4 but in /etc/fstab there are UUID= etc I guess that is udev stuff?
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: probably nothing..  improved stability?
<Minataku> sl00: UUID is Universally Unique IDentifier
<rik_> yeah ^^
<rik_> thanks
<Minataku> It's kinda like a serial number, and yes, it's udev related
<sl00> Minataku: Yes I know that but what is the UUID for my new partition then?
<Flatline> no problem rik_
<Flatline> happy to help
<Minataku> sl00: Not needed, just add the partition to the fstab without it
<Minataku> It's udev _related_ not udev _required_
<sl00> Minataku: Well hehe. I know that too. Would be nice to find out tho.
<Minataku> I dunno how, heh
<BWolf85> do those work
<sl00> :)
<Minataku> I might also be automount related, too
<dominik_> dogatemycomputer: could be.. at least the package is realy big.. 2 cds..
<Minataku> *It
<Minataku> Aaargh, confused now
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<Flatline> BWolf85: Its highly unlikely that an integrated card will support beryl.
<Kite_DH> guys i have a serious problem :(
<Flatline> as far as i know anyway.
<Kite_DH> let me tell ya
<Flatline> care to elaborate Kite_DH? :P
<Kite_DH> ._.
<Minataku> Flatline: As long as it has a driver that supports 3D acceleration
<ace_ace> can k3b import an existing cddb file while ripping ?
<ace_ace> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Minataku> It may not be fast or good, but it's not highly unlikely to not support it at all
<Kite_DH> so, i upgraded from edgy to feisty, now when i boot i get this http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1076 and it doesnt continue at all, i've been sitting in front of my screen with the same message for 3 hours now
<sl00> Flatline: I played with a LiveCD before and it worked fine on my laptop with an Intel 915. It was Compiz tho IIRC.
<Kite_DH> please help :(
<Minataku> Woah
<Minataku> That looks... bad
<Minataku> Probably fixable, though
<Kite_DH> Minataku, talking to me?
<Minataku> Yes
<Kite_DH> how to fix it then?
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: have you tested the first version already?  (v1.0?)
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: Seems to hang at a disk check ?
<Minataku> Fix those files init is complaining about
<Minataku> ace_ace: It looks like it finishes that
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, yes, after the fsck
<Kite_DH> it hung up
<Kite_DH> Minataku, how should i do that, i cant boot at all
<dominik_> dogatemycomputer: no.. just have seen the video on youtube and the website
<Minataku> I think init is spinning
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: how did you upgrade - did you follow the instructions ?
<ace_ace> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Minataku> Kite_DH: I'm gonna bow out of helping you, because I don't know how
<BWolf85> so will those work for beryl
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: you can use the install cd as rescue cd and then you will have access to the harddisk.
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, the guys from #kubuntu-de said to change everything with edgy to feisty in sources.list and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Minataku> Sorry, but I'd rather tell you that than give you random information
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: that's all I have..   I can try screwing around with it this weekend and letting you know.  I'm still a noob so if you have more experience than I do.. then you can try it and email me?   i'm sure there are some reviews out there?
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: this is a wierd advice, I think you need a dist-upgrade somewhere inbetween,
<BluesKaj> yes Kite_DH , it should work for most apps
<ace_ace> Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes and after you read it, tell me if you are confident the upgrade went well.
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, well, its too late now, right?
<dominik_> i've no experience with stuff of this kind.. just studing computer science ;-)
<dominik_> dogatemycomputer:  i've no experience with stuff of this kind.. just studing computer science ;-)
<Minataku> Kite_DH: You can probably fix it
<Minataku> By booting in via the LiveCD then chrooting
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: if you want my help. please follow my advice, I have other things to do.
<Minataku> Which will put you into your installed system within that shell until you exit it
<ace_ace> Kite_DH and it's not too late with linux, ever ! There is lots of ways to repair stuff.
<Minataku> Yeah, this isn't Windows, where "Too late" is immediately after installing it.
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i will read it now first
<Kite_DH> Minataku, haha ^^
<Minataku> :3
<sayers> is the DVD any better than the cd?
<Minataku> Holds more crap on-disc
<Minataku> That's about it
<Minataku> If you're installing, leave it
<sayers> so not worth the 6 hour download
<ace_ace> Minataku: LOL !
<Minataku> If you're running off the CD, grab it
<sayers> grab with my mighty mouse?
<sayers> :P
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, btw, i had Kubuntu Edgy Eft
<Minataku> sayers: Depends on if you're just using it for LiveCD or if you're installing
<dogatemycomputer> dominik_: well..  dogatemycomputer@gmail.com .. i can test it over the weekend and let you know what it looks like.  if you email me then i'll respond when I figure it out using a basic computer..
<Minataku> If you're installing Kubuntu, then grab the CD
<muaddib> anyone mind answering a couple questions about openssh?
<Minataku> If you're gonna boot and run off the disc, then grab the DVD
<Kite_DH> Minataku, i dont haev a CD / DVD
<Minataku> Of course you've gotta have the proper hardware for both
<Minataku> Kite_DH: I'm talking to sayers
<Kite_DH> oh, sry
<ace_ace> Kite_DH if you had a look at the docs, then you'll see that there is MUCH more to it then the advice you got from 'the guys at kubuntu-de'.
<sayers> Minataku, no, I have to mess with a lot of Power Managment things and stuff
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: make sure you tell them that some day !
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i will, so i could've chosen the Update Manager, but what can i do now to boot Kubuntu again?
<Minataku> sayers: Look. Answer this. What are you doing? A: Installing Kubuntu B: Trying out Kubuntu
<Minataku> A or B, nothing else.
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: do you have your /home on a different partition ?
<Flatline> time to VMware my BSD install ;)
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i really dont know, sorry
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i dont think so tho
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: do youhave important data on the hard disk ?
<Kite_DH> yes i do
<Minataku> ace_ace: I'm sure if he/she had a LiveCD, he/she could chroot after booting from it
<Kite_DH> very much and very important data
<ace_ace> I think your best bet is now to move all the data from you /home directory on a
<Minataku> Which may get her to the point he/she can fix it
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: external disk or CDROM
<Minataku> At the very least you'll need a LiveCD anyway
<ace_ace> Something you should have done BEFORE upgrading anyway.
<Kite_DH> uh huh
<Kite_DH> so, how to get a live CD?
<Kite_DH> is there a small one?
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: you think you can backup your data using the LiveCD (the install CD)?
<Minataku> Download and burn or purchase
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i dont think so..
<ace_ace> Kite_HD: you don't have a live CD at all, laying around ?
<sayers> Anyway I am going to install now
<sayers> have fun
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, no, sry
<ace_ace> Kite_HD on what computer yu are working now ?
<BWolf85> is there a program that u can burn iso's with?
<Flatline> the live CD is the install disk Kite_DH
<ace_ace> BWolf98: k3b
<ace_ace> Flatline: she apt-upgraded !
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i have a windows PC without internet (normally) but now i pluged it to the inet to ask here what to do
<ace_ace> Flatline: Kite_DH apt-upgraded ! over the internet!
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, and i have my other pc, with kubuntu on it
<Flatline> indeed. but she must have originally installed with a disk to be able to upgrade from 6.10
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: how fast can you download the install cd for Kubuntu 7.04 ?
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i have a damn small linux but when i boot it it says "corrupt kernel on disk"
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, 1 - 2 hours
<ace_ace> Flatline: good point. Kite_DH do you have an older LiveCD/Install disk for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<Flatline> :)
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i gave that one to my friend :(
<Minataku> Well, go beat up your friend
<Minataku> Or even better, ask for it back
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: Well, if you want to have your data back, you need to be able to read the harddisk. This
<Minataku> You should probably ask first.
<ace_ace> is best done with a liveCD, preferably the newest Kubuntu 7.04
<Kite_DH> i will download it
<BWolf85> okay so where can i find out id beryl is for me
<ace_ace> So, best to wiat 1-2 hrs (cook something nice or read a book :-)
<ace_ace> wiat=wait
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, its 1am :)
<Flatline> i think there is a command to see if your card currently accepts 3d accelleration
<Flatline> however I cant remember it. :(
<ace_ace> and you burned the cd and then start it up
<ace_ace> do NOT install it, just run the live CD.
<ace_ace> Find a way to mount your harddisk, and burn the data to cd.
<ace_ace> Check the data on the cd !!
<ace_ace> Then install feisty from scratch on the Kubunmtu machine
<ace_ace> then use the cd to get your data back.
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i'll try DamnSmallLinux for a minute again, wait
<Flatline> ace_ace: will the machine not even boot into CLI? perhaps if thats possible, a NC transfer?
<ace_ace> Next time, make sure you make a 10-12 GB partition for / and make another larger partition for /home so if you want to do a system reinstall
<ace_ace> you don't worry about your data !!!
<BWolf85> wow it takes forever to burn a cd in kubuntu
<Flatline> BWolf85: it's only as fast as your hardware :P
<ace_ace> BWold85: forever? that's too long, don't you agree ?
<ace_ace> BWolf85: and how would you detect that ?
<ace_ace> BWolf85: seeing that you're a mere mortal :-)
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, it says "Invalid or corrupt kernel image" then "boot:                  "
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, seems not to work
<Flatline> Kite_DH- this is DSL we are talking about now?
<Kite_DH> Flatline, yes
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: if you want to use dsl, just download a dsl with your winblows machine
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, i did that 1 hours ago, then i burned it on cd-rw
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, when i boot it says the stuff above
<Flatline> Burn it again at a slower speed.
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: but there seems to be something wrong with it !
<hendaus> helpers, how can i get amsn amule and skype, somebody help me please!
<Flatline> ISO's are reccomended to be burnt at around 4x.
<ace_ace> !skype
<michael__> oaky who uses vi?
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Kite_DH> Flatline, oh
<michael__> how do i stop vi from adding text
<michael__> i want to get out of the add charachter mode
<michael__> what button do i pus
<michael__> h
<ace_ace> michael_: press ESC
<Flatline> michael: i think ":Q"
<michael__> ah thx
<Flatline> ah nvm ;)
<ace_ace> Flatline, Michael, it's :q not :Q to quit.
<Zeelot> hellooooo
<Flatline> ace: thankyou for clarification
<ace_ace> Flatline: yeah vi... you can really get lost in there...
<Flatline> zeelot: hello.
<Zeelot> ^_^
<rocky> salut
<ace_ace> k3b anyone ?
<ace_ace> I need to rip a cd, but I have the cddb info in a seperate file...
<Flatline> rocky: vous parle francais?
<rocky> oUi je parle francais
<Flatline> rocky: et mois, un petit-peut.
<rocky> ok moi toujours :P
<Flatline> rocky: mais, parles en anglais dans IRC sil-vous-plait.
<ace_ace> Kite_DH sorry, i gotta go.
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, okay
<rocky> ok np
<raijinsetsu> Anyone else do a fresh install of 7.04 and have problems with LVM?
<Flatline> Kite_DH: i will still be here to help where i can.
<Hirvinen> !fr rocky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr rocky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kite_DH> Flatline, should i download Kubuntu 7.04 Desktop CD or Alternate install CD?
<Hirvinen> Grrt.
<Hirvinen> !fr | rocky
<ubotu> rocky: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rocky> Yeah im Fr ?
<Flatline> kite_DH: the desktop CD.
<Flatline> kite: the alternate is for problems with the VESA driver, and supports a CLI install option.
<Kite_DH> Flatline, ok
<Kite_DH> Flatline, im gonna be AFK in the time it DLs the *.iso
<Flatline> Kite_DH: i may have to go before you get back.
<Kite_DH> Flatline, then tell me what to do now
<Flatline> are you sure about the process you need to complete?
<Kite_DH> Flatline, when the  iso is burned at lowest speed, then...
<Flatline> Kite_DH: you download the *.iso, burn it to a CD.
<Flatline> at 4x speed.
<Kite_DH> Flatline, yes
<Kite_DH> ok
<Flatline> once that is done, boot into the live CD but DONT install.
<Kite_DH> ok
<Flatline> launch K3B and burn all your important data to disk
<Kite_DH> ok
<Flatline> then CHECK that it has burnt correctly.
<Kite_DH> k
<Flatline> then you may proceed to install 7.04
<Flatline> make 10-12GB for your root partition ("/")
<Kite_DH> but everything will be gone then, right?
<Flatline> and the rest for your /home partition
<raijinsetsu> Anyone else having trouble with LVM on the 7.04 install?
<Flatline> then when the installer is finished, use the CD you burnt (with all the data on) and transfer your files back.
<Flatline> raijinsetsu, sorry, no, I have no knowledge in LVM
<Kite_DH> Flatline, all my files will be gone??
<Flatline> Kite_DH,  are you clear on what you need to do?
<Kite_DH> Flatline, is there no other way??
<Rocky> yeah
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: mount your harddisk using the Live CD and burn a CD from your data !
<Flatline> Kite_DH, no, Use the live CD to launch K3B. that way you can burn your data onto a CD before doing the re-install
<ace_ace> Yeah, flatline is right!
<hendaus> ace_ace:  thanx, but amsn and amule also, by the way kaffaine cannot open a video clip coz it needs plugin
<Flatline> ace_ace, i think i just hit a fatal flaw in our plan
<Kite_DH> but thats a way more GB than i have DVDs
<Kite_DH> :(
<Kite_DH> is there no way to fix this http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1076
<Kite_DH> so it boots properly the system i have installed now
<Flatline> ace_ace, he wont be able to open his CD tray to burn a CD if he is using a combi-drive
<Flatline> ace_ace, because the live CD wont let him.
<ace_ace> Flatline: yeah, maybe use an external drive then
<Kite_DH> i dont have that ace_ace
<Flatline> Kite_DH, a USB key will suffice.
<ace_ace> Flatline, Kite_DH: other plan: take an old disk and build it in to your PC
<ace_ace> and use your current disk as second disk and install Kubuntu on the old disk
<Kite_DH> wha?
<Flatline> ace_ace, Perhaps using the live disk, one can transfer files via FTP or some other protocol?
<ace_ace> Kite_DH: I *know* I can make it work, but not via chat... I have to see what I can do and have my hands on your keyboard.
<Flatline> time consuming, but perhaps.
<ace_ace> so, *sorry*
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, if i boot from the liveCD, can i get access to my HD?
<Flatline> Kite_DH, yes. you can mount your hard drive.
* ace_ace advices to read docs before upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 :-(
<ace_ace> bye !
<Kite_DH> Flatline, so, if i fix the files from the error message http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1076
<Kite_DH> ace_ace, byebye
<Kite_DH> Flatline, will i be able to boot then?
<Flatline> Kite_DH, perhaps, however it may go deeper than the init.
<naegling23> Im having a kwin problem, when I hit kwin --replace, I get errors, I can only toggle win the beryl-manager
<Flatline> Kite_DH, I would still reccomend a re0install.
<Kite_DH> Flatline, but my precious files :(
<Flatline> Kite_DH, follow my instructions, use the live disk, and K3B to burn your files to a CD/DVD
<Kite_DH> Flatline, but its 1am and i dont have enough empty DVDs
<Kite_DH> Flatline, and how can i burn if the liveCD wont let me open the cd drive?
<Flatline> Kite_DH, use a USB pen instead of a CD then
<Kite_DH> Flatline, my usb stick has only 256mb :(
<Flatline> Kite_DH, then its going to take a little while isnt it? :)
<Kite_DH> Flatline, yea...
<Kite_DH> Flatline, hmm..can we try to fix the files first??
<hendaus> ace_ace:  can u help me friend
<Flatline> Kite_DH, We could, but I dont have enough knowledge of linux to do so.
<Flatline> I'm only a newbie myself.
<Kite_DH> Flatline, hmm..so we need ace_ace ^^ but hes gone
<Flatline> hendaus, ace_ace has left. Can I help?
<Kite_DH> Flatline, is it possible to run the upgrade from liveCD?
<Kite_DH> Flatline, so my files dont get lost
<BWolf85> wow it said it wrote successfully but didnt put nething on the disc
<Flatline> Kite_DH, No, as it runs entirely in memory. and a CD is not writeable after its already been burnt
<Kite_DH> hmm
<Flatline> BWolf85, you have something wrong in your settings then
<BWolf85> like what
<Flatline> BWolf85, perhaps you need to state that K3B must close the disk.
<almostkorean> how do i mount my external hard drive? i can never find that article
<Kite_DH> Flatline, can i transfer my files over LAN to this pc??
<Flatline> Kite_DH, Possibly. im not sure exactly how to do this, but i think its possible.
<Kite_DH> Flatline, i'll try my best
<Flatline> perhaps once you figure it out, you could email me and let me know?
<Kite_DH> Flatline, i can
<Flatline> greetings mike anderson :)
<Flatline> Everyone: I probably should go to bed now. I have exams in the morning.
<BWolf85> exams are over rated ;-)
<allergen> hi
<Flatline> agreed. but they are something that we all have to suffer :)
<Flatline> welcome allergen
<allergen> thx
<Flatline> goodnight Kite_DH , best of luck
<Kite_DH> Flatline, thx
<Flatline> Kite_DH, if you get stuck, you can find me on http://kubuntuforums.com     my username is "f1rem0th"
<Kite_DH> okay
<allergen> i came here tio havea list of plugin to be sure to read evrything
<michael__> hmm
<michael__> can someone take a llook at this apt error im getting
<michael__> http://pastebin.ca/501281
<dogatemycomputer> has anyone ever setup 3 monitors with linux?  I have a dual monitor card and an on-board video card that I could probably enable..  would be interesting to see all three monitors working at the same time.
<nosrednaekim> dogatemycomputer: not sure if that is possible... maybe though.
<nosrednaekim> michael__: its a conflicting package errir
<dogatemycomputer> nosrednaekim: I just wouldn't look forward to the xorg.conf file that I would need to write.. plus..  isn't there a desktop size limit for xorg?
<michael__> nosrednaekim, how can i stop libsm6 from triny to install
<dogatemycomputer> ls /etc/X11/
<dogatemycomputer> whereis X11
<dogatemycomputer> lol
<nosrednaekim> /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dogatemycomputer> I'm just trying to figure out if there is a command to tell me what release of X11 i'm running.
<dogatemycomputer> X11R6 shows up but i'm confident i'm running 7.2..
<dogatemycomputer> not 6..
<michael__> nosrednaekim, here is my error from apt-get upgrade http://pastebin.ca/501289
<michael__> how can i stop it from trying to install libsm6 o.0
<bhagman88> helloo
<bhagman88> i was wondering if someone could help me with an installation problem
<hydan> does anyone in here use xchat?
<hydan> i've got a quick question
<hydan> more like a favor to ask of you, i'll go ahead and ask it.
<hydan> if you're using xchat, will you look to see where your sound files are located?
<hydan> i'm not being notified of messages.
<michael__> hmm, now i get this apt error http://pastebin.ca/501307
<brian_> my konqueror keeps switching back to the last page i was on :( its impossible to browse net
<Minataku> That explains the lag
<brian_> AGH!
<brian_> why does my konqueror keep going to the previous page when i scroll down?
<brian_> wow whatd going on
<mike__> Can someone help me install the latest version of Java so i can install Frostwire
<pete> who plays online poker here? i cant get partypoker or fulltilt to work on my lappy...
<BenWhitey> hey
<BenWhitey> i'm having trouble setting up wifi
<hendaus> can anyone give me the upgrade site dapper to edgy? thanx
<evfreshman2025> can someone help me install the latest version of Java so i can get Frostwire?
<BenWhitey> can someone help me with wifi?
<BenWhitey> anyone here?
<BenWhitey> i can't find anything on the forums
<dimebag> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BenWhitey> i can't get my wifi to work in kubuntu
<BenWhitey> i'm trying to get it to work on my tablet
<brian_> benwhitey what card do u have
<BenWhitey> hmm
<BenWhitey> AR5212
<BenWhitey> its an Atheros
<BenWhitey> i think i'm having issues configuring it or something
<hendaus> can anyone give me the upgrade site dapper to edgy? thanx
<brian_> hold on ben in trying to find on a site some info that might help
<brian_> my browser doesnt like me
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> maybe you should try IE
<BenWhitey> lol
<brian_> im in kde
<BenWhitey> i presumed you were
<BenWhitey> it was a joke
<BenWhitey> lol
<imagine> BenWhitey: tss use wine + ie
<BenWhitey> lol
<hendaus> brian_: i have dapper kubuntu , i need to upgrade to edgy, can u help me thanx
<imagine> hendaus: apt-get ?
<hendaus> imagine:  yes
<brian_> grrr
<hendaus> imagine:  i am using kubuntu dapper, there is an update edgy right?
<imagine> think so
<BenWhitey> and what makes it worse, is that i have alergies
<hendaus> ok, do u know how to upgrade?
<brian_> ben: did u use ndiswrapper
<BenWhitey> no
<brian_> !wifi | benwhitey
<ubotu> benwhitey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BenWhitey> my card isn't there
<BenWhitey> its not on the "supported" list
<brian_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brian_> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<brian_> try this
<brian_> what i used to get mine working. doesnt seem that anyone has it figure out 100% for your card. so, to me, you seem in a brave new workd
<BenWhitey> does it matter that my Atheros card isn't on teh list
<BenWhitey> lol
<jaevel> can someone point me in the right direction for re-compiling my kernel so i can install the correct driver (9631) for the nvidia driver?
<BenWhitey> uh oh, i'm new to linux
<brian_> try install ndiswrapper
<BenWhitey> i think the driver is working
<BenWhitey> but i'm not sure
<BenWhitey> i think i just can't configure it
<BenWhitey> ive tried all the help stuff
<BenWhitey> or at least i think i did
<BenWhitey> i tried what i could
<brian_> so what is wrong? is your wifi light on?
<brian_> it just wont connect?
<BenWhitey> i think i can't make it connect
<BenWhitey> like i type iwconfig
<BenWhitey> and it lists some stuff
<BenWhitey> "link quality 16/94"
<brian_> whats its say
<BenWhitey> among other things
<BenWhitey> IEEE 802.11g ESSID "linksys" Nickname ""
<BenWhitey> Mode: managed Frequency 2.412 GHz Access Point Not-associated
<brian_> whats is say when you try to open up a browser?
<BenWhitey> Bit Rate 1Mb/s Tx-Power 8dBm Sensitivy=0/3
<BenWhitey> "Cannot connect" or w/e
<BenWhitey> Link Quality=16/94 Signal level =-82 dBm  Noise level =-98dBm
<BenWhitey> Rx invalid iwid:1332 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
<brian_> seems to me that the card is working
<BenWhitey> Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc: 0 missed beacon: 0
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> but i can't make it con nect
<brian_> do u have KWifiManager
<BenWhitey> i cant ping my router
<BenWhitey> hm
<BenWhitey> i don't think so
<BenWhitey> let me check
<brian_> what i had to download to get mine to connect in kubuntu
<intelikey> a case fan will work as a cpu fan.   i have just proved it.
<hitmanWilly> :)
<BenWhitey> hmm
<BenWhitey> well
<BenWhitey> hmm
<hendaus> !upgrade edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: is it running any hotter than it used to?
<hendaus> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<BenWhitey> what about setting my IP and stuff thru console?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly not 1 bit
<hitmanWilly> hmm, well there ya go
<BenWhitey> brian: can i PM you?
<BenWhitey> or should we just do this here
<brian_> yah pm me doesnt matter
<brian_> i have aim and yahoo as well if it helps
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> naw i don't need those
<brian_> i mean to contact me is all
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> i know
<brian_> try to install kwifimanager
<BenWhitey> that would invovle downloaidng it here, burning it to a cd
<BenWhitey> :(
<brian_> what do u mean? why would u need to burn it to a cfd
<BenWhitey> cdf?
<brian_> cd
<brian_> typo sorry
<BenWhitey> i'm on windows
<hendaus> brian_:  sorry but i have a question, if i want to upgrade from dapper to edgy, can u give me the site please
<BenWhitey> here
<brian_> ah
<BenWhitey> my laptop is next to me
<BenWhitey> and my desktop is wireless
<brian_> ben do u not have a connection to the net over a ethernet cable to the laptop
<brian_> because u will need it
<BenWhitey> damn it
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> hold up
<brian_> i mean not completely nessicary but easier till u get it connected
<BenWhitey> well
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> actually, i just realized i'm on LAN with my desktop, i'll switch it to wifi and then use the ethernet on my laptop
<BenWhitey> i'll be back in a few
<brian_> hednaus ill see what i can find.. ben that works
<BenWhitey> hopefully on my laptop
<hendaus> brian_:  can u answer my question please, if there is no noisy for you, thanx
<brian_> no noisy? ill see what i can come up with hendaus
<hendaus> lool ok thank u :)
<hydan> i'm looking at the instructions on the site for getting kde4 which say to install kde4base-dev. what's the difference between kde4base-dev and kde4base?
<brian_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<brian_> see if that helps you hendaus
<intelikey> hendaus  you change all "dapper"  to "edgy" in your  /etc/apt/sources.list    then  run this.   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hitmanWilly> hydan: -dev pkg's usually have the original source and development libs
<BenWhitey> now on wireless on desktop
<brian_> ok
<hendaus> intelikey:  thank u, i try
<brian_> go to adept and seach for kwifi
<hydan> hitmanWilly: so unless i'm a developer, i don't need those files, correc?
<hitmanWilly> hydan: not usually
<Arwen> hydan, nope
<Arwen> well, if you need to compile anything from source, you'll need them
<hydan> hitmanWilly, Arwen: i'm not a developer yet, but i'd like to be one day :)
<jaevel> i downloaded the nvidia driver from the website, and it said that the no kernel can be found would i like to re-compile the kernel to work with the driver and it said i need the source? can someone tell me what source i need to install in order for this to work?
<hydan> i'm just starting to learn python
<ben_> yo
<hydan> so i think i'll stick with the basics right now.
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: waht's wrong with the driver in the repos?
<brian_> ben_ are u benwhitey
<jaevel> i install it and i cannot get it to work?
<ben_> i am
<Arwen> hydan, well, the other guy didn't do a terribly good explanation - the *-dev packages contain the source files you need to develop/compile a program that uses that particular library
<ben_> oops, hitmanwilly, i just pm
<jaevel> i made the normal changes to xorg.conf and it just dies
<ben_> d you by accident
<hitmanWilly> ben_: you did? didn't pop up...
<Arwen> so, if you wanted to develop a firefox plugin, you'd need firefox-dev. If you need to build a kernel module, you'd need linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Arwen> etc etc
<ben_> oh, ok cool i didn't mean go :)
<hendaus> intelikey:  ok it is upgrading now, after done what can i do
<brian_> what do u men hendaus
<intelikey> lib-cleaner.sh   >>>  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36631
<intelikey> hendaus when it is finished (if it doesn't error out) it is upgraded.  you just reboot into the new system.
<hendaus> brian_:  intelikey gave me how to upgrade to edgy,and it is upgrading now
<brian_> okay my link does the same
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: which version of the pkg are you grabbing?
<Arwen> intelikey, or, you could just install deborphan and do it yourself...
<hendaus> intelikey:  ok after done can i upgrade to fiesty?
<intelikey> hendaus supposedly  yes
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: there's three different ones...
<ben_> brian: it says that it is contained in the main KDE distribution
<hendaus> brian_:  thanx u too :)
<intelikey> Arwen recursively   :)
<Arwen> lol
<brian_> what do u mean ben
<jaevel> hitmanWilly, i usually install nvidia-glx version 9631 install it and fix the xorg.conf and it normally works
<hendaus> intelikey: if i want to upgrade to fiesty, so i have to replace edgy to fiesty from sources.list?
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: nvidia-glx (96xx series) nvidia-glx-new (97xx), and nvidia-glx-legacy (older)
<ben_> http://kwifimanager.sourceforge.net/html/download.html
<jaevel> hitmanWilly, i installed and still have installed nvidia-glx (96xx)
<brian_> ben i have to use kwifimanager and wireless assiant to connect with kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: also, you need the linux headers pkg as well as the linux-restricted-modules packages
<intelikey> hendaus no.  there is a script for that.   it should notify you that feisty is ready for you system, and offer to upgrade
<hendaus> brian_:  i open a video clip and kaffeine cannot open it , it needs a plugin and no sound
<hendaus> intelikey:  ah ok :)
<hendaus> intelikey:  thanx
<ben_> brian: hold up i think i'm getting it
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: those missing is probably why the vanilla driver from nvidia.com isn't installing
<hendaus> intelikey:  i got an error
<ben_> brian: word, i
<jaevel> hitmanWilly, i have installed linux-restricted-modules version 2.6.20
<ben_> 'm getting it (i'm also still getting used to this laptop keyboard
<intelikey> hendaus good luck with it,  that trip is not always plesent.  and some find it easier to dl the fiesty iso and install fresh
<jaevel> hitmanWilly, but not the headers
<intelikey> hendaus oh.   what error ?
<jaevel> hitmanWilly, i do not see the headers in the list
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: you have to have the headers to compile kernel modules
<hendaus> intelikey:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21913/
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<intelikey> looking
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: apt-get that and it will install them
<ben_> briran: ok, let me try unnplugging my LAN
<intelikey> hendaus ok you need to just comment out the line about the cdrom in the  /etc/apt/sources.list
<j1tters> hey guys. have a question.  brand new install of fiesty. everything works. even dual monitor. but for some reason a process called whiptail is sitting at 99% proc usage? any idea why ?
<hendaus> intelikey:  what can i do?
<brian_> ben you need to connect to the router first
<jaevel> hitmanWilly, gonna try now...
<intelikey> hendaus just comment out the line about the cdrom in the  /etc/apt/sources.list     put  #  as first char of the line
<hendaus> intelikey:  ok
<sdf__> what is the difference between kubuntu alternate and kubuntu desktop??
<intelikey> hendaus then re-run the command.
<intelikey> sdf__ text mode installer
<hitmanWilly> sdf__: the alternate cd is a more advanced text mode installer only
<hendaus> intelikey:  ok thanx
<hitmanWilly> sdf__: ie not a live cd
<intelikey> ?
* intelikey wishes someone would define "live CD"
<hendaus> intelikey:  i open a video clip with kaffaine and doesnot have a sound, why, and others needs plugin
<Fivetwentysix> Whenever I use my keyboard, my mouse stops working, how do I fix this?
<ben_> didn't work
<LjL> intelikey: attacks you during the sleep and eats you
* hitmanWilly was using it in the commonly accepted (though not entirely accurate) sense
<jaevel> hitmanWilly, ok, i have installed the headers, it should compile now?
<intelikey> hendaus after the upgrade.
<ben_> brian: i think that i need to manually set the channel or something of the wifi card because it kept on changing between 2 and 5 when the network is on 1
<hendaus> intelikey: ok :)
<sdf__> hitwanwilly   what is the best? what is cd that you advise??
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: actually, try reconfiguring nvidia-glx
<intelikey> hendaus doesn't matter what that system does if you will not be using it anymore in only a few hours.
<hitmanWilly> sdf__: depends on what you want to do
<Fivetwentysix> Anyone got a solution for me?
<intelikey> and yes two upgrades will take a few hours
<hendaus> intelikey:  few hours????????? how many time it needs upgrading?
<hitmanWilly> sdf__: the live cd just installs the default system while the alt cd is a more traditional linux install process
<jaevel> hitmanWilly, just use the nvidia-xconfig enable thing?
<intelikey> hendaus you specified two.
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: sudo dpkg --reconfigure nvidia-glx
<intelikey> one to edgy one to feisty
<hendaus> intelikey:  my connection adsl 300kb/s
<hitmanWilly> jaevel: then run through the process like you just installed it
<ben_> mine is 640 down and 200 up :)
<intelikey> ok several hours then.
<hendaus> intelikey:  lol so i have to go outside until finishing :)
<ben_> brian: can you help me with kwifimanager?
<hendaus> brb...
<ben_> it says "No access point"
<sdf__> hitmanwilly what is the best cd from your opinion?
<Fivetwentysix> Whenever I use my keyboard, my mouse stops working, how do I fix this?
<Fivetwentysix> It's totally annoying how can i fix this?
<Fivetwentysix> Like my mouse just stutters
<BloodyTux> ello everyone
<Aqualyt> Question: in KTorrent, is it possible to have it not ask me which files to save by default? and can anyone suggest another bittorrent client to check out (im new to linux)
<ben_> stupid spammers, make it so i can't pm brian
<BloodyTux> hmmmmm
<BloodyTux> Azureus
<BloodyTux> or however youy spell it. search for torrent in synaptic
<BloodyTux> or adept
<Aqualyt> theres azureus for linux? great, thats all i needed to know :)
<Aqualyt> thanks
<BloodyTux> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> there's azureus for every platform that supports java...
<BloodyTux> hey Dai
<trenton1> here's a q:     I've tried installing Kubuntu 7.04 a few times now. I've checked the cd for errors, and checked the md5sum a few times. Everything seems A-OK. But it will not boot correctly when installed. I haven't had a problem with Ubuntu 7.04 installing, so what could it be? The setup is hda1 as Vista, hda2 as swap, and hda3 as /
<BloodyTux> hmmmm
<BloodyTux> i can't help you, sorry. I've been having installation problems myself... i'm using win2k since i can't install any distro right now for some reason
<_ben_> hmm
<trenton1> Well, I'm installing yet again with a different dvd drive, thinking it might be my drive...hopefully it works
<BloodyTux> yea
<_ben_> where did brian go?
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought about going back to windows
<BloodyTux> ???
<BloodyTux> why?
<BloodyTux> i'm hating this ****
<BloodyTux> :(
<trenton1> I guess if it doesn't work, I'll be back in here. Gotta reboot :|
<Daisuke_Ido> and then i realized what i was thinking, and promptly hit myself in the head.
<BloodyTux> YAY!
* BloodyTux whacks himself in the head for not being able to install linux on his new pc
<Daisuke_Ido> what seems to be the problem?
<Pollywog> is there a way to make Konqueror recognize xmpp: links?  atm it acts as though they are mailto: links
<benwhitey> damn it, all the nicks are taken
<BloodyTux> idk it keeps stopping at 6% when it says Please Wait...
<BloodyTux> i waited 4 DAMN hours
<Daisuke_Ido> tried other versions?
<BloodyTux> sorry for caps. really touchy on this subject
<Fivetwentysix> Whenever I use my keyboard, my mouse stops working, how do I fix this?
<BloodyTux> yea, gentoo can't extract 1 package. ubuntu won't work on this machine, kanotix won't work, mepis stalls
<BloodyTux> :(
<Fivetwentysix> Please someone answer, im so desperate for a solution.
<BloodyTux> 526???
<BloodyTux> wtf?
<Fivetwentysix> ?
<Pollywog> BloodyTux: did you try the alternate install CD?
<BloodyTux> thats what i'm using since i only have 128mb of ram...
<Pollywog> k
<Daisuke_Ido> Pollywog: if he's having stalling problems on every distro he's tried...
<Daisuke_Ido> !
<BloodyTux> it worked before on my other older machine with 128
<Daisuke_Ido> tried another drive?
<Fivetwentysix> err 128 is like below standard man
<BloodyTux> no, my parents got stuck on windows again so i can't wipe this drive
<Pollywog> BloodyTux: I even installed Debian on an old Thinkpad when nothing else installed
<Daisuke_Ido> Fivetwentysix: we're not all rich
<Pollywog> tried Debian?
<BloodyTux> i'm stuck with a useless 8gb
<BloodyTux> yes i have
* BloodyTux needs to get paid :(
<Pollywog> paid?
<Fivetwentysix> Diasuke_Ido got a answer to my solution?
<Daisuke_Ido> but to be fair, 128 IS a little outdated...  by a little i mean a whole lot
<BloodyTux> yea i know
<BloodyTux> 2k runs like ****
<Fivetwentysix> i mean my question
<Daisuke_Ido> not sure why keyboard would be affecting mouse
<Daisuke_Ido> are both usb or ps/2?
<Fivetwentysix> It stutters my mouse movement when i type.
<BloodyTux> ps/2 is for squares!
<BloodyTux> :)
<Fivetwentysix> oh could that be it?
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: and triangles and circles and x'es
<Fivetwentysix> because it's not a usb keyboard.
<BloodyTux> ... ok then...
<Daisuke_Ido> BloodyTux: PS2.
<Daisuke_Ido> playstation 2
<Fivetwentysix> but my mouse is usb
<Daisuke_Ido> OKAY, anyway, back to the situation at hand
<Pollywog> should I get a USB kb so I am not considered a [ ]  ?
<BloodyTux> ??? huh??? where did ps2 come into play?
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: :D
<BloodyTux> anyways
<BloodyTux> yep
<BloodyTux> you=[] 
<Fivetwentysix> Daisuke_Ido do i have to change my keyboard?
<BloodyTux> you+USB= 8)
<Daisuke_Ido> how is your mouse detected in x?
<Daisuke_Ido> you shouldn't have to change your keyboard, no
<BloodyTux> :)
<Fivetwentysix> I never configured my mouse
<Daisuke_Ido> or your mouse
<Fivetwentysix> It worked right out of the box
<Fivetwentysix> However my back button on it doesn't work
<Fivetwentysix> It's a logitech g7
<BloodyTux> logitech=/_\
<BloodyTux> dell=O
<BloodyTux> microsoft=[] 
<benwhitey> ok, can somebody else help me with my wifi?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894
<Daisuke_Ido> Fivetwentysix: take a look at that ^
<hydan> i was abou to say that i didn't see the difference between kde 4.0 and my previous version, but supposively i'm still using 3.5.6
<hydan> i thought i followed the instructions on the website correctly.
<dimebag> um, why doesnt kubuntu have a plugin for flac installed?
<dimebag> um, why doesnt kubuntu have a plugin for flac installed?
<Arwen> dimebag, um, because Kubuntu isn't a program?
<dimebag> oh yeah , what is it?
<benwhitey> hey
<Arwen> dimebag, where exactly do you need a flac plugin? amarok and kaffiene should have it
<benwhitey> but could someone help me wtih my wifi???
<benwhitey> i'm quite lost
<dimebag> amarok, dosnt have it
<hydan> i'm wondering why i don't have kde4 after following the instructions on the site.
<benwhitey> ok i'll try tomorrow
<benwhitey> this is annoying
<Jucato> hydan: did you follow everything? the bottom part gives instructions how to add a KDE 4 session in kdm
<hydan> aah
<hydan> i stopped after the export commands
<Jucato> tsk tsk :)
<Jucato> hydan: playing with KDE 4, you should make a habit of reading *all* instructions carefully :)
<hydan> :)
<hydan> sorry guys
<hydan> thanks for the suggestion Jucato
<bonbonthejon> what is the default permissions for /home/user
<hitmanWilly> back in a bit, have to go out for a minute
<Fivetwentysix> How do i know if im using KDE or Gnome
<Fivetwentysix> i dont really know the differences
<hydan> i'm checking the site to see that i followed the instructions correctly, i'm sure i did. when i select "kde4" from the kde menu and login, the screens goes blank, and returns back to kdm.
<hydan> the only difference between the instructions on the site and what i did is that i installed kdebase4 instead of kde4base-dev
<bonbonthejon> Fivetwentysix: go to help, and it should say about kde or about gnome
<Dragnslcr> Fivetwentysix- what does the button in the lower-left corner of your screen look like?
<sayers> When the KDE wallet says "Please enter a password to use with this wallet" what password should I use. The one for the account it is trying to store or what?
<stanley_> hi could anyone help me install a window decoration on fiesty
<stanley_> ??
<oldwest> what is it?
<oldwest> stan - what are u trying to install?
<Jucato> sayers: it's a separate password. your user account is not associated with your kde wallet
<Jucato> user account password I mean
<oldwest> anybody home? are the lights on?
<stanley_> oh oldwest i'm trying to install a window decoration
<stanley_> i downloaded it from kde look
<oldwest> stanley - what kind?
<stanley_> it's in tar.gz format
<Jucato> stanley_: you have to compile it most probably
<oldwest> hmmm can't find an rpm?
<Jucato> er... we don't use RPM's here...
<Jucato> try finding a DEB
<stanley_> nope no rpm
<Arwen> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<stanley_> well atleast not on kde look
<stanley_> isn't there another way of installing window decorations??
<stanley_> the way u can install bootscreens
<oldwest> yup debian would be best
<Jucato> stanley_: what is the name of the window decoration?
<stanley_> n icon packaages
<stanley_> it's called IceNine
<hydan> so....anyone want to try helping me to understand why the kde4 session doesn't work?
<Jucato> stanley_: you have to install window decorations as programs, unless it's not a complete window decoration (like a deKorator or IceWM theme)
<stanley_> i think it's an iceWM theme
<Jucato> !changethemes | stanley_
<ubotu> stanley_: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<stanley_> ok
<Jucato> stanley_: last link, scroll to the window decoration part
<stanley_> aright
<stanley_> thanx jucato
<kakarotto> ayuda en espaol
<Jucato> !es | kakarotto
<ubotu> kakarotto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<masterk> is there a divx web player plugin for firefox on linux?
<masterk> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> masterk: try the mozilla mplayer plugin
<masterk> that didn't help
<masterk> what?
<masterk> mplayer?
<masterk> where do I get it?
<masterk> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Jucato> from the repositories. try searching for it
<oldwest> what would i look for in synaptics that would be same as Notepad or similar?
<masterk> lol thx ubotu and jucato
<Jucato> oldwest: Kate (already instaled)
<oldwest> don't see it - running kubuntu - kde
* hydan is restarting kdm, brb
<Jucato> oldwest: K Menu -> Utilities
<Jucato> oldwest: or press Alt+Space and beginning typing "kate"
<oldwest> yup - putting the cart before the horse again - sorry.....
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer | masterk
<ubotu> masterk: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<oldwest> yea jucato - found it - sorry....
<hydan> nope, that didn't work...
<sayers> Jucato: thanks
<oldwest> is there a way to highlight just a section or a sentence to save in Xchat?
<Jucato> hm??
<BluesKaj> no copy & paste in xchat ?
<hydan> does anyone have time to help me debug this problem?
<oldwest> I meant that if you wanted to highlight and save a response or something in Xchat -  is there a way to do that without saving a whole session?
<hydan> oldwest: i'msure you could write a python script for it
<BluesKaj> oldwest, use konversation ..copy & paste works in it , as  does url links , just like mirc
<hydan> oldwest: #xchat MIGHT be able to help you.
<hydan> yeah, i use konversation as well.
<hydan> seems to work better in my experience
* Jucato still can't understand what oldwest is trying to do... session?...
<oldwest> can you do it with Konversation maybe?
<hydan> yep
<dimebag> how do i install flac codec?
<hydan> dimebag: have you tried "apt-cache search flac"?
<oldwest> well I just highlighted and saved a sentence I wanted to save the info and it saved the whole running page of all questions and answers from before
<hydan> oldwest: in konversation?
<oldwest> blues thx that what I needed to know
<BluesKaj> oldwest, my advice is dump xchat
<Jucato> oldwest: you mean something like channel logging?
<oldwest> blueskaj - will do some reading about xchat - see if i can find easy way to do cut'n'paste - thx - i have konversation installed - will use that for awhile
<hydan> oldwest: try messing around with the advanced options in the "configure notifications" menu
<Anubuntu> Gots a question folks, I need a program(s) to turn two mp4 files into something that can be played in a common household DVD player.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<oldwest> blues sounds good to me - xchat was installed and didn't know about konversation till a day or so ago
<geekytrent> so, i finally got Kubuntu installed. the problem seemed to be a dvd drive going bad.
<BluesKaj> oldwest, i used xchat alot but konversation is much more flexible , except for the lack of serverlists ...that's the only thing lacking IMO.
<hydan> Anubuntu: have you played w/ k3b yet?
<oldwest> blues - is it fairly straight forward to save the kubuntu channel in konversation?
<Anubuntu> hydan: not really, wasnt aware it had that function.
<hydan> click on the "further actions" tab at the bottom.
<hydan> Anubuntu --^
<dimebag> hydan: there are many flac codecs
<hydan> Anubuntu: it should be of some help
<hydan> dimebag: indeed :)
<dimebag> hydan: which one is for amarok?
<ninina> Hmmm I have a problem.  I need to print to an epsilon stylus printer that is shared on the network, but the computer it is actually attached to is a PC...how do I set this up
<Anubuntu> kk, I'm sorry, but I am still rather lost.
<sayers> So "technically" I shouldn't use Mp3's?
<BluesKaj> yes oldwest , when you're configuring , you'll see the spaces where to insert the server and below that the space to insert the chats
<Arwen> no, you shouldn't. MP3s suck in more ways than I can count.
<darkwatch> hello
<Anubuntu> I tried to go for the Video DVD, but it seems to want dvd video files, how does one convert mp4 to dvd video/audio files?
<sayers> Arwen: I like them :)
<darkwatch> the kubuntu is the best
<Arwen> bah, they're like Vinyl records.... antiquated
<sayers> I don't have a fine-tuned ear to notice anyway
<Arwen> use Vorbis or AAC
<hydan> dimebag: i'm not sure
<RawSewage> does Kubuntu have jobs available
<darkwatch> someone can tell me ???
<hydan> dimebag: maybe someone in #amarok will know.
<sayers> Well I'll take that into mind if I rip more CD's but I doubt there is a huge difference
<darkwatch> i want heelp
<dimebag> hydan: k, ty
<darkwatch> k,ty
<Arwen> sayers, there isn't, but it doesn't hurt to be up-to-date
<oldwest> Hay blueskaj - did google on cut n paste - came up w/faq - highlight test - tap middle moudse button - open kate and paste there it is - kool
<Arwen> then again, if you rip CDs you should be using lossless so that you have a master to encode future versions from..
<oldwest> highlight text - opps
<sayers> Arwen: I rip from the Master so :)
<Arwen> heh
<sayers> Anyway I could care less. I can't tell a difference
<hydan> Anubuntu: http://www.ipodlinux.org/requests/?do=details&id=249
<BluesKaj> ok, oldwest good to know ...but I'm sticking with konversation just the same :)
<hydan> Anubuntu: that came up on a simple google.com/linux search
<sayers> Arwen: the question was "Are mp3's legal?"
<Arwen> eh? yes. lol
<Arwen> not legal to encode or decode, but the files themselves are legal.
<sayers> Hm?
<sayers> Encode , decode? As in burn / rip
<hydan> dimebag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210683
<underdog5004> encode, decode, as in create or play
<Arwen> because some asshole claims to have a patent on it and wants $5 for each copy of it
<masterk> mplayer is playing the audio and video weird... the sound is fine but the video is really slow
<Arwen> encode = make a file. decode = play a file.
<masterk> and this is the firefox plug mplayer
<sayers> Arwen: Haha! well that asswhole is gonna be very poor if he wants $5 for me to play a song
<Arwen> sayers, not to play a song - he wants $5 for the use of an mp3 decoder :-)
<underdog5004> so, what's the story...is mp3 dead?
<el_isma> Hello, I've got a question. How do I launch a new KDM in a new xserver from console? (while there's one kdm and xserver already running)
<Arwen> either way, nobody cares :-P
<sayers> And what is funny is not just the users dont care, big companys dont either
<sayers> maybe they do >.>
<Jucato> el_isma: you can only have 1 instance of KDM (or GDM) running
<Arwen> masterk, is your CPU slow? also, could be bandwidth, increase your cache size
<Arwen> underdog5004, no, but it should have died ages ago.
<el_isma> Jucato: Oh
* underdog5004 agrees
<el_isma> Jucato: how do I get a new login screen, then?
<masterk> it played fine under windows when i had windows on this
<trpr_> they get their $5 from the software projects willing to pay for a license. mp3 support is missing from the repos because ubuntu has no intention of paying for the license required to legally distribute / use the codec
<Jucato> el_isma: K Menu -> Start New Session? but it's the same KDM
<oldwest> hay jucato - thx for tip on alt+space - great short cut - I'll learn this stuff it kills me  :o)
<Jucato> heh :)
<sayers> masterk: The problem is your Video Card. Need to get a driver for it :)
<underdog5004> trpr_, I'm so glad I've already got the codec installed!
<sayers> That would be my best guess.
<Fivetwentysix> trpr_ I always though the mpeg-3 codec was opensource.
<trpr_> underdog5004: heh. YOU are free to do whatever you want. its Ubuntu's but that is on the line by offering it via official repo
<underdog5004> gotcha
<masterk> well how do I check if it has the correct driver installed?
<underdog5004> ubuntu == canonical, yeah?
<el_isma> I should explain a bit more my problem. I'm setting up NX server, and, by default, when I log in (in nx) I get what I would if I had logged on KDE locally. I want to have a choice
<oldwest> VLC works pretty good for play .wmv files - any other suggestions?
<el_isma> oldwest: w32codecs + any player
<el_isma> oldwest: not sure though, "it just works" on my kaffeine
<masterk> this is the video card I have: S3 Savage IX8+
<oldwest> el_isma - w32codecs in synaptics?
<masterk> how do I check to see if it is installed as this?
<Jucato> !w32codecs | oldwest
<ubotu> oldwest: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<oldwest> thx -ju & ub -
<trpr_> Fivetwentysix: some company called Thompson Consumer Electronics claims ownership over it. maybe you are thinking of ogg vorbis. its a comparable format, but open source
<underdog5004> I'm doing a  mke2fs  -jSc /dev/hdc1 on a 200Gb hdd...it's taking _forever_!
<BluesKaj> el_isma, don't forget the libdvdcss2 codec as well
<el_isma> BluesKaj: I don't have DVDs :) Don't believe in them
<BluesKaj> too bad
<BluesKaj> what is it that makes you avoid them, el_isma ?
* trpr_ converted all his mp3s to ogg at one point.. Then I bought an ipod and converted it all back :(
<BluesKaj> these days it's like saying "i don't believe in movies"
<Aresilek> is it possible to extend a partition leftwards?
<el_isma> BluesKaj: DVD- and DVD+ seem too much trouble. Format wars ain't pretty. HD-DVD and Bluray seem to be wanting to enter the ring (though, I don't think either will dethrone DVD).
<trpr_> isn't the capacity on those new formats many times that of dvd though?
<el_isma> trpr_: not enough
<el_isma> trpr_: They're about 3-4 times bigger
<BluesKaj> the players and recoreders are quite universal now ...as far as regular def is concerned , there really is no format war anymore
<hitmanWilly> fd to cd, now there was a jump
<trpr_> i'm not such a big fan myself. i resent all the drm built into dvd
<el_isma> BluesKaj: So, if you had to choose, which one would you use? + or -?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<trpr_> Jucato: affirmative
<el_isma> Jucato is really rigth, We should continue in offtopic
<el_isma> right. I hate th-ht
<Jucato> :)
<BluesKaj> I use + RW anmd +R mostly
<Jack31> how do i enable universe / resitrcited formats in kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> Jack31: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Jack31> feisty
<hitmanWilly> Jack31: i do believe they are enabled by default on feisty
<Jack31> oh okay
<BluesKaj> Jack31, open your in the run command type : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ..take out any #'s you see in front of the deb repository addresses and save the file then in the terminal  sudo apt-get update
<Jack31> i thought so but wasnt sure
<Jack31> yeh i think I did that already, ill check
<el_isma> I'm setting up nx server. My pc is always logged in (in kde, of course). When I log in NX, it restores my last saved session (which usually is weeks old). Is there anything I could do to tell it not to restore the session? As far as I know, Nx just runs "startkde"
<masterk> it says that S3 Inc. 86Chow do I install this driver: http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html
<masterk> oops typos
<masterk> how do I install this driver: http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how I can manage services and runlevels from the command line without installing an additional tool like sysv-rc-conf
<rollerskatejamms> I want to do it manually
<familia> hi
<kakarotto> hi
<familia> anyone knows how to install snes9x or zsnes in kubuntu?
<kakarotto> someone can help me?
<familia> i managed to install zsnes
<hitmanWilly> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<familia> it runs fine but when i load the games nothing happens
<kakarotto> how i do to play mp3 in amarok?
<familia> lol thats a good question me neither knows how to do that
<albertmk> Hello. Can anyone help me?
<kakarotto> hello?
<kakarotto> i need help!
<Jucato> for mp3s, install "libxine-extracodecs"
<albertmk> I can't use the command "sudo apt-get install build-dep gdal"
<rollerskatejamms> !ask | kakarotto
<ubotu> kakarotto: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> albertmk: you're not supposed to use "install" and "build-dep" together I think
<Jucato> rollerskatejamms: he already asked
<rollerskatejamms> oh
<albertmk> jucato: even so, it doesn't work
<kakarotto> ok  but isn't work
<rollerskatejamms> silly me
<kakarotto> it' s says something about the pack
<albertmk> if I type "sudo apt-get install gdal" , it says that "Coudn't find package gdal"
<kakarotto> the same for me
<albertmk> I cannot find it in google ...
<kakarotto> me too
<hitmanWilly> !find gdal
<ubotu> Found: gdal-bin, libgdal-doc, libgdal1-1.3.2, libgdal1-1.3.2-dev, libgdal1-1.3.2-grass (and 1 others)
<familia> hey for the mp3's is "sudo apot-get install libxine-extracodecs" right?
<familia> apt**
<Jucato> familia: yes
<familia> coooool
<albertmk> Ubotu: I already installed these packs
<rollerskatejamms> albertmk, You can't talk to ubotu :-P
<albertmk> but I cannot find the specific "gdal!
<rollerskatejamms> Ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<albertmk> Yes, I have noticed , lol hes a bot
<hitmanWilly> albertmk: try running gdal-bin
<kakarotto> y tried to instal de extracodec but isn't work
<familia> root@familia-desktop:~# sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<familia> Reading package lists... Done
<familia> Building dependency tree... Done
<familia> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<familia> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<familia> is only available from another source
<familia> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<familia> thats what i get when trying to install the stuff for hearing mp3's
<albertmk> What should I do to run gdal-bin?
<hitmanWilly> familia: do you have your universe/multiverse repos enabled?
<hitmanWilly> albertmk: type it into the console :)
<familia> i've formatted so many times this pc that i don't know if i have them enabled
<familia> where can i enable them?
<kakarotto> i done the same like familia
<masterk> how do I install this driver: http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html
<hitmanWilly> familia: /etc/apt/sources.list
<albertmk> If I type "gdal-bin", it says: " bash: gdal-bin: command not found.
<hitmanWilly> familia: uncomment everything with a deb in front of it
<familia> deb http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<familia> deb-src http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<familia> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<familia> ## distribution.
<familia> deb http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<familia> deb-src http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<familia> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<familia> ## repository.
<familia> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<familia> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<familia> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<familia> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<familia> ## team.
<albertmk> Can anyone help me please?
<familia> # deb http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<masterk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<familia> # deb-src http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<familia> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<familia> ## repository.
<BluesKaj> !pastebin |  familia
<ubotu> familia: please see above
<familia> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<familia> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<familia> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<familia> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<familia> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<hitmanWilly> familia: uncomment the deb and deb-src lines after the universe blurb
<familia> # deb http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<HellTrade> Could here some one help me?
<familia> # deb-src http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<familia> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<familia> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<familia> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<familia> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<familia> thats what it says
<familia> what should i do to enable the required repositories?
<familia> how do i uncomment?
<masterk> take away the "#"
<hitmanWilly> familia: remove the # in front of the line
<familia> ok
<familia> i can't
<albertmk> Please, I need help to find "gdal" package.
<masterk> how do I install this driver: http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html
<Jucato> familia: next time use a pastebin
<Jucato> !paste | familia
<ubotu> familia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hitmanWilly> familia: run kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in a console
<familia> ok
<familia> hey what's the diference between using the "normal" paste method and the pastebin?
<hitmanWilly> familia: root owns the etc directory
<|lostbyte|> Is there a definition for each environmental Variable in bash and their defaults ?
<hitmanWilly> familia: just pasting in here floods the channel
<masterk> damnit can no one help with my driver issues?
<familia> ok, there is a problem if i only paste 2 lines?
<masterk> that wasn't just 2 lines familia
<familia> but i'm talking from now on
<familia> lol
<hitmanWilly> familia: i would say no problem there, but anything over that you should use pastebin
<familia> ok
<masterk> 2  lines is no big deal
<|lostbyte|> max 5 is allowed.
<familia> sorry about that, im a n00b
<familia> root@familia-desktop:~# kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<|lostbyte|> Not more
<familia> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<hitmanWilly> familia: my general rule is anything over 2 lines gets pastebinned
<familia> thats what i get when trying to run what you said
<masterk> !savage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about savage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> familia: does just that come up? or does a box asking for a passwd come up as well?
<masterk> !S3 Savage IX8+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 savage ix8+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<familia> no, i'm already logged as sudo
<hitmanWilly> familia: with sudo -i?
<familia> yeah
<hitmanWilly> familia: not really a good idea...
<familia> ufff
<hitmanWilly> familia: but does kate come up?
<familia> no
<hitmanWilly> familia: ok, in a console sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<familia> hey wait, i just opened the folder from konqueror
<familia> selected open with --->Kate
<hitmanWilly> familia: it probably won't let you save it tho
<familia> but when i try to save the changes
<familia> i get an error mesage like "could not write blablabla"
<hitmanWilly> familia: when you sudo -i it only works in the console session you did it in
<hitmanWilly> familia: root owns that file
<familia> ok i'm going to try the nano thing
<familia> oo ok
<hitmanWilly> familia: nano is a handy tool when you need to edit files from the command line
<familia> i can see the file in "konsole" style
<familia> but how can i edit it?
<hitmanWilly> familia: keyboard
<masterk> what's the command to show the pci info?
<hitmanWilly> masterk: lspci
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly, I tried that today but i couldn't save my changes cuz i forgot what the save command is :)
<familia> great
<familia> now to save it?
<familia> how i save it?
<hitmanWilly> familia: ctrl-o
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: you too :)
<BluesKaj> now he tells me :)
<hitmanWilly> its written right on the bottom...
<familia> File Name to Write: /etc/apt/sources.list
<familia> then enter?
<hitmanWilly> familia: yup
<BluesKaj> i didn
<masterk> it shows up as "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)" in lspci but I should have a "S3 Savage IX8+"
<hitmanWilly> familia: then ctrl-x to exit
<hydan> can someone PLEASE help me get kde4 to work??
<familia> so then is sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs?
<hitmanWilly> familia: run sudo apt-get update first
<familia> and thats it, i can play mp3's?
<BluesKaj> I didn't see that hitmanWilly, I just stuff like, ^X etc
<BluesKaj> saw
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: nano's pretty easy compared to the alternatives, ie vim or emacs
<HellTrade> can i encrypt the partition?
<albertmk> Please, I need help.
<hitmanWilly> familia: assuming everything works on the install, yup
<albertmk> I cannot install "gdal" package because I cannot find it...
<familia> damn its so hard to install stuff... i dont have a clue of what to do with .tar.gz
<familia> thanks hitmanwilly ;)
<hitmanWilly> familia: tar.gz is just like a zip file
<familia> yeah, i unzipped it but still i don't have a clue of what to do with whats inside
<BluesKaj> yeah i used suado nano to open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file cuz there was an error on one of the lines, but never did figure out what was wrong ...had reconfig xserver-xorg to get back to the desktop
<hitmanWilly> familia: is it source?
<familia> i don't know
<hitmanWilly> familia: try this: go into the dir where its unzipped
<hitmanWilly> familia: in konsole
<familia> desktop
<familia> how do i do that?
<familia> sorry but i'm a ultranoob
<hitmanWilly> familia: cd ~/Desktop/<unzipped_folder_name>
<hitmanWilly> familia: the ~ is a shortcut to your home folder
<albertmk> It seems that I ll have to solve this problem by myself
<familia> ok
<hitmanWilly> familia: now run ./configure
<familia> hey look, i updated the las thing that showed up is
<masterk> can someone help me get my video to not be laggy when I play video on the firefox mplayer plugin?
<familia> Fetched 3766kB in 2m59s (21.0kB/s)
<familia> Reading package lists... Done
<underdog5004> !pastebin > familia
<hitmanWilly> familia: now you can run sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<familia> its right?
<familia> ok
<hydan> i can't get any help to get kde4 working, so my question now is, when i 'sudo apt-get remove kdebase4', why is it that only 193mb will be freed, when there was about 600mb used for the installation?
<hitmanWilly> familia: most things in linux will spit out error messages if something goes wrong
<hitmanWilly> familia: no error means no error :)
<familia> same stuff.... i says i doesnt have any candidates blabla
<hitmanWilly> familia: hold on...
<BluesKaj> nite folks
<masterk> !vista | I_LUV_VISTA
<ubotu> I_LUV_VISTA: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<hitmanWilly> love the link :)
<hitmanWilly> familia: it may not be available for dapper....
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: yo
<kyah2004> Daskreech: i think i am about to go back to windows for a while man
<HellTrade> anyone knows a good RSS reader?
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: What's up now?
<familia> buuuuuuuuu
<hitmanWilly> HellTrade: try akregator
<hydan> when i 'sudo apt-get remove kdebase4', why is it that only 193mb will be freed, when there was about 600mb used for the installation?
<familia> damn my pc freezzes sometimes
<DaSkreech> HellTrade: Alt+space -> Akre -> <enter>
<kyah2004> daskreech: i think this 64 bit thing might be affecting 32 bit firefix
<HellTrade> an a and what is about a good good IRC client?
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: ..
<familia> dude's anyone knows hardware?
<hitmanWilly> hydan: try sudo apt-get autoremove after that
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: I thought that you were using 32 bit ?
<DaSkreech> that makes a lot of difference
<familia> my pc does a strange noise and then freezes a few seconds
<DaSkreech> HellTrade: What are you using now?
<kyah2004> DaSkreech: yeh i am for kubuntu but the hardware is 64 bit
<hitmanWilly> familia: you may want to run a memtest, its an option on boot
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: AMD?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh
<familia> yeah, it runs fine
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<familia> but still it happens random
<familia> it does the same noise that when i power the pc
<hitmanWilly> how hot does the box run?
<familia> no, p4 intel
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Well if you installed 32 bit then it should run in 32 bit
<familia> hyper threading 3,06
<hitmanWilly> familia: you say that it makes a funny noise when you start it up?
<HellTrade> a good IRC client?
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Did you try run firefox from the command line so you could see any errors that it threw?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: well man i cant say i didnt try. i'll stick with virus filled windows for now until i can buy a mac or until linux reach mac level
<familia> no, it makes the same noise that when i power the pc
<DaSkreech> HellTrade: What are you using now?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: ok i will try that now
<HellTrade> Is there an alternative to skype?
<hitmanWilly> familia: like a hard drive is skipping?
<familia> hmmm i don't think so, i changed the hard drive
* DaSkreech prods HellTrade
<familia> but it still happens
<DaSkreech> WOuld help if you answered some questions so that I can answer some of yours
<hitmanWilly> i don't know, hardware issues are really hard to diagnose remotely...
<familia> i'm leaving, school tomorrow lol
<familia> thaks for the help
<familia> bye
<DaSkreech> bye
<hitmanWilly> later, sorry the mp3 didn't work for ya
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Use Firefox?
<hitmanWilly> yup
<DaSkreech> installed flash?
<hitmanWilly> yup
<kyah2004> Daskreech: i'll post the errors to that ubuntu page and send u the link
<DaSkreech> Cool
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: i take it it doesn't work for you?
<DaSkreech> It does
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok...
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to help kyah2004 and he's having a hell of a time
<albertmk> hi
<hitmanWilly> ahh, gotcha...
<DaSkreech> pretty much after firefix installed everything after that went to hell
<DaSkreech> Flash wouldn't verify
<DaSkreech>  then it wouldn't install
<DaSkreech> now Firefox crashes everytime he loads a page
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> Never heard anything like it
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: reconfigure it?
<jake> hi guys ive just installedt feisty, but when i mount my external storage, it cant open the the device
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: i found the best way was to install via the repos
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Firefox?
<jake> everythings fine in edgy
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: the repos don't work
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: .... strange
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: yeah, sounds like a config file got borked somewhere
<DaSkreech> For flash? or Firefox?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21931/
<hitmanWilly> are universe/multiverse enabled?
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: yup
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, that is strange
<DaSkreech> Yaeh
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: This is pre crash I take it :)
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: that all looks normal
<kyah2004> Daskreech: oh zeen
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: as an aside how many addons do you ahve installed?
<kyah2004> Daskreech yeh its precrash
<hitmanWilly> kyah2004: that's normal
<DaSkreech> have
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: youtube crashes it you say?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: just the google browser sync
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh
<DaSkreech> ok I think that should work
<DaSkreech> Ok go to youtube and when it crashes see if there are more messages printed in the konsole
<kyah2004> Daskreech: ok cool
<RawSewage> in Konversation, is there a way to hide Joins/Quits on a per-channel basis
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: you haven't heard any problems with the new flash and any well known flash sites?
<hitmanWilly> nope, but i usually don't look at stuff like that unless ive got an issue :)
<kyah2004> Daskreech: strange enough not crashing so far
<kyah2004> Daskreech: actually playing a file
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Is it loading?
* DaSkreech throws hands in the air
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: Yaeh but we sit in a support channel :)
<hitmanWilly> ff can be twitchy at times...
<nirmal> :D :P
<DaSkreech> you tend to "overhear" common problems
<DaSkreech> tell me about it
<kyah2004> Daskreech: haha hold on i testing torrentspy now
<hitmanWilly> lol...well it hasn't been on slashdot
<DaSkreech> It's very much a Windows application
<kyah2004> Daskreech: torrentspy stil not loading
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: If it's on Slashdot it MUST be true!!
<hitmanWilly> unless its april 1st...
* hitmanWilly remembers google tisp...
<DaSkreech> OMG! POniez!!!
<hitmanWilly> roflmao
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: what is it doing?
<sonic> anyone know my ubuntu creates grub menu.lst with "root=UUID=42aef9ff-883b-48ed-8632-f0f3ecffe3fc"   Im trying to install xubuntu on and old machine and boot fails because it cant find /dev/disk/by-uuid/....
<kyah2004> Daskreech: youtube seems to be working fine
<kyah2004> Daskreech: but torrentspy not loading
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Yeah I heard. But is Torrentspy trying to load or does it just load up a blank page and say done ?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: loads a black page but continues loading
<DaSkreech> Well if you would like to know they found the biggest jellyfish ever
<RawSewage> no they didnt
<RawSewage> they killed the biggest jellyfish ever
<RawSewage> man always has to kill things
<DaSkreech>  well they also found a Peanut butter fish
<DaSkreech> what else were they to do?
<RawSewage> near the Sandwich Islands
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know how to stop all the "snd" modules and restart them at once?
<crackhead_25> for some reason, my sound stopped working everywhere
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Well I have two other quick options
<DaSkreech>  Konqueror :)
<DaSkreech> and ktorrent has toerrntspy built into it
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Do you browse torrentspy or just search?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: search
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: alt+space -> ktor -> <enter>
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: let me know when it's open
<kyah2004> well remember i use my firefox browser plugins
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> This is probably just as good
<DaSkreech> at least.. we shall see
<kyah2004> Daskreech: its open
<DaSkreech> Ok in the bottom Left corner there should be a search button
<crackhead_25> anyone?
<DaSkreech> Click it and it expands
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh
<DaSkreech> !sound | crackhead_25
<ubotu> crackhead_25: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> YOu can select torrentspy from the drop down
<meuhlol> hi someone can help me? i want be able to read midi files in firefox, how do it?
<DaSkreech> Do  a search for something and I'll do it from the browser and see if it matches up
<DaSkreech> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<meuhlol> not midi files
<kyah2004> Daskreech: bleach
<DaSkreech> 723 hits
<meuhlol> files at server, like <bgsound src = urltomidi.mid> firefox ask me for a plugin
<DaSkreech> oh..
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> mplayer?
<meuhlol> already installed
<DaSkreech> not sure. Never hit that problem
<kyah2004> Daskreech: where do i see the hits
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: #ubuntu is more versed in wrangling with Firefox
<DaSkreech> you can ask there as well
<carutsu> ubotu
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: You typed bleach in the search and hit enter ?
<DaSkreech> with torrentspy selected?
<carutsu> !info yakuake>carutsu
<meuhlol> but im on kubuntu xD
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh
<majnoon> anyone else having trouble burning cdroms after feisty upgrade ???
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: It's an app issue unfortunately :-)
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: and a answer that works is an answer that works :)
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: and you dont' get a new tab?
<DaSkreech> at the top you should have a tab that says all torrents
<DaSkreech> then one that says bleach
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh i see that
<crackhead_25> ubotu: i just un-enabled and re-enabled my sound system. now it just keeps cycling through the "starting sound system" dialog box now, though. 0 to 100%, then it does it again.
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: app issue? u mean?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: but i don tsee the hits number
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: and nothing in the page?
<crackhead_25> i just un-enabled and re-enabled my sound system. now it just keeps cycling through the "starting sound system" dialog box now, though. 0 to 100%, then it does it again.
<crackhead_25> [23:51]  <meuhlol> DaSkreech: app issue? u mean?
<ninina> I'm trying to add a printer connected to XP system, but when I browse to find it I keep getting: Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: you can play midi but firefox can't and firefox is an #ubuntu type app
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh it shows some links and there file sizes
<DaSkreech> Search Results: bleach
<DaSkreech>  Torrents found: 723| 50 Result Size
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Don't see that?
<DaSkreech> Right above RSS feeds for this search?
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: I don't get people :(
<kyah2004> Daskreech: whats the search engine option u using
<kyah2004> Daskreech: ?
<DaSkreech> Torrentspy
<kyah2004> Daskreech: seems like i have to add that hold on..
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Where are you searching?
<DaSkreech> In Ktorrent?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: it was searching ktorrent by default
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: so only use old sh*** of konkeror? :/
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: really?
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Hmm
<meuhlol> rofl, at win firefox rulz with all, but windoz = kaka xD
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Settings -> Configure Ktoarrent -> plugins -> search plugin
<DaSkreech> Load it
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: No. Ask in #ubuntu as well
<DaSkreech> I'm sure that Firefox can play Midi I just don't know how off the top of my head
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: I don't think I get people either
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: I know ironic eh?
<meuhlol> im on lol
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: They ask for help and you ask them something to better answer and they get huffy and log out
<kgx> does the % sign have any special meaning in cron? for reason, the following doesnt get executed if i have a % sign in it:  php4 -f cron_BatchEmailInvoices.php > /var/log/accounts_mailer_$(date +%d).log
<hitmanWilly> midi in firefox? mplayer won't handle it?
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: I hate when they do that.
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: I'm sure that it does but I have no idea how to do it
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: You got that?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: it keep on saying bad url
<kyah2004> nad i double checked it
<DaSkreech> When you load the plugin and search?
<hitmanWilly> kyah2004: that means its pointing at a bad url? maybe?
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: But I'm using it here
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok...
<DaSkreech> I'm starting to wonder if it's a network issue...
<dwidmann> The % character introduces an escape sequence  that
<dwidmann>               is  expanded  to a time value or other information.  The escape sequences
<dwidmann>               and their meanings are as follows; the braces denote optional portions.
<dwidmann> man bash ;)
<DaSkreech> kgx: I think that putting it in ' ' quotes may help
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: in ktorrent ?
<DaSkreech> with the torrentspy search plugin?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> ok try a new one
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to stop and then restart all of the snd drivers, or why sound throughout my system would suddenly have just stopped working??
<DaSkreech> Let me see something
<crimsun> crackhead_25: pastebin ``amixer'', then tell me the URL.
<jake> guys whats the command to repair the adept?
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: I'm trying to see if it's a underlying network issue
<kgx> DaSkreech: if i do that, the file ends being called /var/log/accounts_mailer_$(date +%d).log (and not todays date as i want)
<crackhead_25> http://pastebin.ca/501609
<crackhead_25> crimsun: above
<DaSkreech> kgx: Doh! I mean " " quotes :)
<crackhead_25> it was working fine, until yesterday when i played some corrupted video file, i think
<DaSkreech> So any suggestions why you could resolve a websites name, ping it but you can't get the HTML ?
<crimsun> crackhead_25: do you have a crippled SBLive or SB Audigy?
<crackhead_25> the soundcard is an audigy
<DaSkreech> Is it a Vietnam Vet?
<jake> thanks
<crimsun> crackhead_25: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}')&&sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state&&sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: If another torrent site plugin works let me know
<crackhead_25> crimsun: can you make a pastebin of exactly the commands in what order i should run?
<crackhead_25> (im kind of new to this)
<kyah2004> Daskreech: bittorrent sorks
<crimsun> crackhead_25: I gave you the precise command. Just copy and paste it into a konsole.
<crackhead_25> oh ok
<crackhead_25> seemed really long..
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: the only one or you tried others?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: isohunt wokrs as well
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> so.. it doesn't seem to be a network issue
<crackhead_25> ok, i ran it.. now the k menu bar /tool bar at the bottom of the screen has disappeared ha.. what do i do now?
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Flow right?
<crimsun> crackhead_25: that's ok, that's just the mixer.  You can readd it by starting KMix.
<kyah2004> Daskreech: no c&w
<DaSkreech> Oh..
<DaSkreech> Well I'm C& W as well... assuming they didn't gain b***s when I was on vacation
<crackhead_25> no, the whole tool bar disappeared.. not just thekmixer
<crimsun> crackhead_25: ah. Just log out and back in, then.
<DaSkreech> crackhead_25: type in kicker & in the konsole
<crackhead_25> thanks.. ok, it's back
<crackhead_25> kicke rworked
<crimsun> you may have some arts weirdness until the logout/-in cycle; shouldn't really matter.
<crackhead_25> crimsun: now what about the sound?
<crackhead_25> should i test it somehow?
<crimsun> crackhead_25: well, test it.  ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav''
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: I wonder if they are doing one of thier blackouts..
<crackhead_25> the test produced this error..
<kgx> DaSkreech: that didnt work either. in works on the command line but not in cron. the cron log shows that it clips off just before the % sign: cron_BatchEmailInvoices.php > "/var/log/accounts_mailer_$(date + )
<kyah2004> Daskreech: i doubt it bcuz i just test it on a windows machine
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: :-) Good I was hoping you wouldn't have to reboot
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: ok lets give Ktorrent the benefit of it being lazy coding :)
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Close it and reopen and see if it reloads the plugin
<crackhead_25> wait a min.. maybe it worked after all. .the test you gave iddnt work.. butttt.. i think im hearing sound from something else.
<DaSkreech> and see if torrentspy works
<kyah2004> Daskreech: ok cool
<kgx> DaSkreech: i'll try escaping it and then try...
<DaSkreech> kgx: Oh good idea
<DaSkreech> What does it come up as when you have it plain?
<DaSkreech> cat killing minds everywhere want to know
<kgx> same as before, it clips it before the % sign: php4 -f cron_BatchEmailInvoices.php > "/var/log/accounts_mailer_$(date + )
<crackhead_25> crimsun: nah, false alarm.. didnt work.. im getting sound on firefox.. but not through something like kaffeine.. if i go try to play a movie there, it doesnt work.. visual works, but audio doesn't..
<kgx> DaSkreech: escaping the % sign worked :)
<crimsun> crackhead_25: that's just flash 9 and firefox hogging the sound device. Not much can be done currently. Just close firefox.
<kgx> didnt know it was something special in cron
<crackhead_25> crimsun: how do i log out/back in so that when i log back in all the windows that were previously open will open again exactly as they were?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Why does Flash do that?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: shrug.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: oh wait not FOSS...
<DaSkreech> Sorry about that
<crimsun> it's closed source, so I can't fix it.
<kyah2004> Daskreech: hey skreech i appreciate ur help a lot man really thanks a million but i think this is where i install windows. i have geven linux a week or more man and it hasnt come thru
<DaSkreech> Ok then
<DaSkreech> cool :)
<DaSkreech> I'd want to find out why it's not loading that one site :(
<carutsu> kyah2004: going back to windows, eh, what went wrong?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: i was feeling adventurous but not again star maybe later when windows crashes 2 times on me in a month
<DaSkreech> It won't load torrentspy.com
<nirmal> kyah2004: Linux is easy than windows
<kyah2004> nor me other flash stuff
<DaSkreech> Well youtube works now
<carutsu> kyah2004: flash is what is wrong?
<DaSkreech> What other flash site is broken?
<carutsu> kyah2004: have you installed the nonfree plug in?
<kyah2004> yeh man flash not running in firefox properly only youtube works
<kyah2004> yep
<DaSkreech> Only youtube?
<carutsu> !flash-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> !flasjh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flasjh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaSkreech> That's stranger than nothing working.
<carutsu> !info flash-nonfree
<DaSkreech> Which other site won't work?
<ubotu> Package flash-nonfree does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dwidmann> kyah2004: you were having trouble getting it off adobe's site yesterday, how'd you get past that?
<DaSkreech> carutsu: It's flashplugin-nonfree and he said he has it installed already
<kyah2004> i had to download it from a windows machine
<dwidmann> Odd
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: see it's stuff like that makes me think that it's a network issue
<carutsu> kyah2004: you downloaded what from a windows machine?
<DaSkreech> But everytime I ask him to go to a site it works fine ...
<mokkan> hey, does anyone know where i can get a package for blender 2.44?
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: same
<DaSkreech> carutsu: the flash plgin
<kyah2004> even that is another reason for not bothering, some download sites dont work like that one
<mokkan> amd64
<DaSkreech> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.43-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 7120 kB, installed size 18600 kB
<kyah2004> and the downloads are moving too slow
<carutsu> DaSkreech: omg, why did he do that?! he can only apt-get it
<DaSkreech> carutsu: no he can't. that's the problem we are trying to fix
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: See? network again
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: like 56 k speeds?
<carutsu> DaSkreech: he! that's weird, I have installed it on several machines now, mmm, double checked the sources.list?
<kyah2004> yep man
<DaSkreech> or just not what you are used to
<DaSkreech> carutsu: Thrice
<wolferine> once I have apache2 and php5 installed, and I want to offer my /home/user dir, is there a quick script I can run to setup the apache.cong/httpd.conf, to allow it?
<kraut> moin
<DaSkreech> hi kraut
<dwidmann> Sounds more like perhaps a DNS issue or something
<carutsu> DaSkreech: he has to have the weirdest problem i've ever seen, normally the problems have a reason
<DaSkreech> carutsu: tell me about it :)
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: huh?
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: he can resolve
<dwidmann> Can't even get through to some really odd things
<DaSkreech> it just moves slow
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Yeah but they all resolve
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: sometimes it doens't move at all
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: You have a dhcp at home right?
<dwidmann> or so he said ... he said wget just sat at 0%
<DaSkreech> Oh missed that one
<kyah2004> Daskreech: yeh
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: yes, that was while you were gone, last night
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Direct from the Modem or from a router in between?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: well we have a switch that gives a dynamic IP locally
<DaSkreech> and What does it feed out as it's DNS ?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: not sure what u mean
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: You can check in System Settings -> Network settings -> Network Connections -> Domain name system
<DaSkreech> Alt+space -> system to get to system settings
<DaSkreech> On the domain name servers tab you should have a section that says Domain Name servers with at least one ip in it
<kyah2004> Daskreech: what u want to know the ip address
<DaSkreech> Gimmie the ip
<DaSkreech> it's probably 192.168.0.1
<DaSkreech> or some such
<kyah2004> no 200.10.252.232
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: change that to 200.10.152.232
<kyah2004> no 200.10.152.232
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<kyah2004> yeh thats what it is
<DaSkreech> ok I'm changing mine to match yours
<wolferine> once I have apache2 and php5 installed, and I want to offer my /home/user dir, there is a quick script I can run to set it up called userdir.load, how do I add that into apache?
<mokkan> hm
<kyah2004> Daskreech: cool, i hope these guys cant hack me at that address
<mokkan> arent you supposed to be able to right click on .deb's and install them like that?
<DaSkreech> no but C&W should be shivering :)
<dwidmann> I think the DNS is fetched from the modem, and each IP has one.
<kyah2004> Daskreech: haha, shiver me timbers :-)
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<dwidmann> *ISP
<DaSkreech> can't load torrentspy.com
<DaSkreech> Wait it is
<DaSkreech> just slow
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: That's the DNS for the ISP
<dwidmann> if you want to try to resolve with a DNS without actually changing yours to it, try using hostname or dig or something, I forget, but at least one of those has an option for specifying what DNS server it's using
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Torrentspy.com search in ktorrent doesn't work you say?
<DaSkreech> it came up for me just took a while
<wolferine> once I have apache2 and php5 installed, and I want to offer my /home/user dir, there is a quick script I can run to set it up called userdir.load, how do I add that into apache?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: it cant be added
<kyah2004> Daskreech: i get an error message saying bad url
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: What?
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: even though it's the one for the ISP, it's also what would be listed in resolvconf
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: where are you adding it?
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: tell me what you are doing from opening ktorrent
* hendaus back
<kyah2004> Daskreech: Preferences -> search section
<hendaus> brian_:  somebody help me please
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: ooh
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Whats the URl you put in?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: i think i see the problem. i just clicked the update from internet option
<DaSkreech> have to admit I never tried that before :)
<kyah2004> Daskreech: and torrentspy option loaded
<DaSkreech>  Yeah I was going to suggest that but again never tried that before :)
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Sweet
<DaSkreech> ok now tell me if you get hits
<hendaus>   somebody help me please , after upgrading to edgy i got this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21935/
<kyah2004> Daskreech: seems like is because i didnt add foobar and some other foolishness to the web url thats why it never work
<mokkan> does anybody know where i could get a ubuntu package for blender 2.44 (amd64) ?
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Yeah it does a drop in replacement
<DaSkreech> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.43-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 7120 kB, installed size 18600 kB
<dwidmann> hmm, a new version of opera is out
<DaSkreech> mokkan: It's in universe
<mokkan> DaSkreech how do i access universe? in adept manager?
<DaSkreech> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> mokkan: ^^^
<kyah2004> Daskreech: it not loading same way though
<hendaus>   somebody help me please , after upgrading to edgy i got this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21935/ , please!!!!
<DaSkreech> hendaus: you have a future date on your lists
<|lostbyte|> what is a file descriptor ?
<slicknick> so i have a DVD that i want to turn into a bootable .iso that i can load in vmware.  any suggestions?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  what do u mean?
<DaSkreech> hendaus: http://my.opera.com/render/blog/show.dml/337121
<DaSkreech> Should help
<kyah2004> alright guys see yah later i'll play with linux another time
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: black screen?
<kyah2004> Daskreech: no white
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21935/ <-- look at this please
<Jack31> how might I add a command that will be ran upon reboot?
<DaSkreech> hendaus: I just did and I gave you http://my.opera.com/render/blog/show.dml/337121
<DaSkreech> Jack31: every reboot?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  i am newbie on this friend, can u help me please
<wolferine> nm, I got it
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Ok man. If you bring your computer over some day I'll run a live cd on it and see if I can figure it out
<DaSkreech> hendaus: thats a newbie friendly page :)
<kyah2004> alright thanks skreech
<mokkan> DaSkreech thank you :)
<kyah2004> later all
<|lostbyte|> what is the diff when passing text through a "|" than from "<" ?
<Jack31> DaSkreech, yes
<Jack31> Daskreech, or startup, whatever
<Jack31> just so it loads when ubuntu loads
<DaSkreech> kyah2004: Still thinking it's a network error :( which means I should come to your house
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: | is a pipe < is a redirector
<DaSkreech> Jack31: When Gnome loads or when Ubuntu loads ?
<Jack31> daskreech, well,  i use kubuntu, but i just want to add te command to my startupscripts
<Ichilegend> | and < are subtle differences as DaSkreech mentioned
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Stranger and curiouser
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  su  returned with an error --> this happen when i click adjust date &time
<DaSkreech> Jack31: You can add it to your rc.local file
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Hmm
<Jack31> daskreech, where is that?
<|lostbyte|> yes, how is it diff, in case of input ? if i want to restrict use of one only ?
<Jack31> ~/rc.local ?
<DaSkreech>  /etc/rc.local
<Ichilegend> jack31 in kde you can add a script to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jack31> oh
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: One is a pipe it converts standard output to standard input
<|lostbyte|> for one < takes the data on the right as "standard input".
<DaSkreech> so the output of one command becomes the input for the one on the other side
<DaSkreech> One turns a file into standard input
<DaSkreech> so it converts the contents of a file on the drive so that a program thinks that you are typing it in
<mokkan> DaSkreech, it still only wants to install 2.43.. any ideas?
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, then why doest cat file.txt | read var            wrok ?
<Jack31> Daskreech, if i just add timidity -iA -B8,2 -Os to the rclocal file before the exit 0, it will be ran at startup?
<|lostbyte|> for example !
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, But read var < file.txt works.
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Gimmie a second
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  ok
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: read is a strange case
<|lostbyte|> ahh, lol
<DaSkreech> hendaus: What was the first error from?
<Jack31> Ichilegend: how would i create the script, something like midi.sh and add timidity -iA -B8,2 -Os to it?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  on the clock i click on adjust date &time and it shows an error message
<DaSkreech> a dist-upgrade or an update ?
<Jack31> how do i create a script for a command to run at the konsole?
<DaSkreech> hendaus: of course it does. Why should life be simple :)
<DaSkreech> hendaus: I assume you want to fix this without rebooting?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  i dont know but i type this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<navets> anyone here experienced with virutal operating systems
<DaSkreech> hendaus: and it somehow broke sudo
<navets>  im trying to install mac os X tiger with with virtual software. I want to know if you can open a .dmg file as a .iso file
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  ok how please
<DaSkreech> hendaus: I'm trying to formulate one that won't make you reboot
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: see this is where having root comes in handy :(
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  thank u
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  so edgy done completely?
<jake> guys how can i change my log in screen?
<DaSkreech> mokkan: looks like yuo may have to sit ight
<mokkan> :\
<DaSkreech> No packages out yet
<mokkan> i found a .deb in the debian repositories, but they need a slightly higher version of libc
<DaSkreech> mokkan: not worth it
<mokkan> yeah i sorta figured
<DaSkreech> hendaus: try sudo -K
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  ok
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 22 07:47:02 2007
<DaSkreech> ha ha of course
<DaSkreech> hendaus: do you have a live CD?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  what is live cd?
* hitmanWilly has seen that one before :)
<mokkan> i guess i could make my own package, but that would suck
<DaSkreech> hendaus: You are using Kubuntu?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes
<DaSkreech> mokkan: not as bad as you think if you need 2.44
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Did you install it?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  i have kubuntu cd installation dapper
<firecrotch> !kernel
<mokkan> well i run a 64 bit system, and blender just became 64 bit compatible in 2.44
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DaSkreech> it boots into a desktop?
<mokkan> so i guess it is sorta important
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  it boots from cdrom
<DaSkreech> mokkan: Yeah but I see that it still has some outstanding 64 bit bugs in the Launchpad
<DaSkreech> hendaus: That is a live CD
<DaSkreech> hendaus: could you boot that up and then come back here?
<DaSkreech> mokkan: you could offer some help in #ubuntu-motu I guess
<DaSkreech> See if you can help speed things along
<mokkan> how could i help them?
<|lostbyte|> DaSkreech, ok, here is what's diff. | is a stdout while < is stdin. And read takes only stdin. So, its not a strange case. :)
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  u mean insert the cd another time and let it boot from cd and then installation?
<DaSkreech> |lostbyte|: sort of :)
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Yes but don't install
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  ok wait
<DaSkreech> hendaus: when the cd comes up go to the menu and internet then Konversation and come here
<DaSkreech> ask for me so I know that it's you :)
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  after booting what option shuold i hit ?
<DaSkreech> Menu -> Internet -> Konversation
<DaSkreech> (irc client)
<matt001> Hi!
<ejupin> Can someone help me get KDE going again, I can only start Gnome
<hitmanWilly> ok all, gotta work tomorrow, so sleep it is :)
<slicknick> any ideas how to turn this hfs+ formatted mac os x install dvd to boot in vmware ?
<DaSkreech> Install parallels?
<dwidmann> work? Ohhhhhhhh, that thing between sleep and more sleep
<matt001> One of my programs crashed and I summitted a bug report, however I've got an email back saying "** Tags added: need-i386-retrace" does anyone know what this means?
<slicknick> DaSkreech : linux host
<RadiantFire> ejupin: whats the problem?
<DaSkreech> matt001: It means you don't need to submit the bug report again
<matt001> thank you DaSkreech
<ejupin> RadiantFire:I get the log in screen, it attempts to boot up. I get to the desktop, but nothing is there but the generic kbuntu wallpaper
<DaSkreech> in short
<ejupin> RadiantFire: Gnome works perfectly
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  back
<RadiantFire> hmm...
<DaSkreech> hendaus: on the Cd?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes
<DaSkreech> hendaus: ok We are going to load your hard drive
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me where I have to type "apt-get install..."?
<DaSkreech> hendaus: can you open a konsole and type mkdir drive
<RadiantFire> ejupin: is there anything in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<DaSkreech> albertmk: In the konsole
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  ok then
<albertmk> Yes, I know it
<albertmk> But in which folder?
<DaSkreech> albertmk: doesn't matter
<albertmk> ok, thanks!
<DaSkreech> hendaus: how many hard drives do you have?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  2
<ejupin> RadiantFire: Never been there.. in terminal?
<DaSkreech> Ok do you know which one Linux is on?
<RadiantFire> its just a text file in your home directory
<RawSewage> Does Kubuntu use Linux
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes hda1
<RadiantFire> but the . means its hidden
<RadiantFire> you can open it if you do the show hidden files
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Ok sudo mount /dev/hda1 drive
<DaSkreech> sudo should work now
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  ok i type password
<DaSkreech> hendaus: It asked you for a password?
<hendaus> yes
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> It's not supposed to
<DaSkreech> It accepted the password?
<hendaus> yes
<DaSkreech> o.0
<DaSkreech> well
<DaSkreech> if it works
<DaSkreech> ls drive/ and check that it has a var folder
<ejupin> RadiantFire: Doesnt appear to be anything there
<RadiantFire> hmmm...
<ejupin> Can I remove and install KDE again in apt?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  i open drive and it contains folders
<RadiantFire> i'm not sure if that would help
<DaSkreech> Does it have a var folder?
<RadiantFire> ejupin: one thing that might help if it is a kde misconfiguration is to move the .kde folder in your home directory to something like .kde-backup
<hendaus> yes
<ejupin> I'm getting used to Gnome :) but have never been a huge fan, prefer kde
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes
<RadiantFire> that way, you would know if something in kde is glitched in configs
<ejupin> yep
<emiliano75> goodmorning chsnnel :-)
<DaSkreech> ok there should be a drive/var/run/sudo/hendaus file
<emiliano75> channel... sorry
<RadiantFire> aside from that, I can't thnk of anything else that could cause that
<RawSewage> I think Shuttleworth should be focusing more on Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> hendaus: delete that file :)
<RawSewage> just my opinion
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Why?
<RawSewage> it's more advanced and configurable.  more features.  Windows users would feel more at home
<RawSewage> plus KDE4 is coming
<DaSkreech> Yeah but Ubuntu has mind share
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  there is no sudo/hendaus
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, you mean larger development community?
<dwidmann> mind share? what's that?
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: that too
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: That's Microsoft's life blood
<RawSewage> what is mind share
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: but more people know about Ubuntu
<RawSewage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_share
<RadiantFire> it does make me sad that KDE is falling behind, when it is superior, but this is all talk for #ubuntu-offtopic/#kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> if I try and google a issue it's much more likely to have an Ubuntu solution than a Kubuntu solution
<RawSewage> Im not allowed in the Ubuntu channels because of my name
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  /home/hendaus/drive/var/run ,, alsa cups,dbus hal hplip klogd screen
<RadiantFire> actually, most of the solutions seem to be terminal solutions
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: that could also be a sign KDE has fewer problems :-)
<mokkan> kde4 is due out soon anyway
<DaSkreech> hendaus: no sudo folder ?
<RadiantFire> ejupin: anyway, I wish you luck, aside from some wonkiness with configs, I have no other ideas
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  no
<DaSkreech> hendaus: hmm ok Let me check something else before you reboot
<ejupin> RadiantFire: Thanks, guess im stuck with Gnome, cause I really dont want to do another clean reinstall
<hendaus> folders name ->  alsa cups,dbus hal hplip klogd screen
<RadiantFire> ejupin: one last idea
<ejupin> I think Im going back to Suse actually, had more bugs with feisty than any other distro i have used
<RadiantFire> ejupin: do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then issue the xinit startkde command from a terminal and see what happens
<RadiantFire> ejupin: that should give you terminal output if the loading stalls
<stk_> how to mount a drive via command?
<ejupin> RadiantFire: will try, ty!
<RadiantFire> stk_: pmount /dev/<insert drive name here>
<DaSkreech> hendaus: you still have a konsole open?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes
<DaSkreech> hendaus: type chroot ~/drive
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  chroot: cannot change root directory to /home/hendaus/drive: Operation not permitted
<DaSkreech> sudo chroot ~/drive
<stk_> not working..
<RadiantFire> stk_: what error does it give?
<DaSkreech> stk_:  where are you mounting it to?
<RadiantFire> chroot needs a shell inside the chroot to execute
<stk_> could not find /dev/hdb5
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  root@hendaus:/#
<RadiantFire> you won't be able to chroot into ~/drive unless /bin/bash is floating around in there
<DaSkreech> ok sudo ls /var
<RadiantFire> stk_: that means that you have the wrong name
<RadiantFire> you sure its the 5th partition on your 2nd harddrive?
<stk_> yes.
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  backups  cache  lib  local  lock  log  mail  opt  run  spool  tmp
<RadiantFire> an easy way to look for devices is to issue the command ls /dev/h*
<DaSkreech> sudo ls /var/run
<RadiantFire> stk_: ubuntu has gotten weird with drive namings in recent versions, it could also be /dev/sdb5
<RadiantFire> stk_: actually, is it an external harddrive?
<RadiantFire> stk_: pmount won't mount internal harddisks for security reasnos
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  alsa  cups  dbus  hal  hplip  klogd  screen  utmp
<stk_> internal. I was using it in windows. But suddenly it didn't work there.. So I'm trying to recover data from that harddrive.
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Ok I think that you should be ok to reboot back into your machine now
<DaSkreech> hendaus: let me know if that doesn't work
<RadiantFire> your going to have to use the sudo mount command then stk_
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  with the cd live?
<albertmk> Can anyone help me with compilation please?
<DaSkreech> hendaus: No just normally
<albertmk> it is really important
<RadiantFire> do something like sudo mkdir /mnt/hd; sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hd
<DaSkreech> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stk_> and how to do that?? :S
<albertmk> ~/dev/cpp/openmodeller/build$ make
<albertmk> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `/build/buildd/gdal-1.3.2/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libgdal1.3.2.so', needed by `src/openmodeller/libopenmodeller.so'.  Stop.
<albertmk> make[1] : *** [src/openmodeller/CMakeFiles/openmodeller.dir/all]  Error 2
<albertmk> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<RadiantFire> stk_: copy from the first sudo to the end of the line into the terminal and execute
<RadiantFire> !pastebin | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<albertmk> Does anyone know what's the problem?
<stk_> Sudo??
<albertmk> sudo make also doesnt work
<RadiantFire> albertmk: try make cleaning first
<DaSkreech> albertmk: did you do a ./configure ?
<RadiantFire> there might be a problem with the configure
<RadiantFire> as well
<albertmk> there is no configure file for that
<RadiantFire> oh, its cmake
<RadiantFire> i knownothing about cmake
<albertmk> yes , it is cmake
<albertmk> :(
<DaSkreech> albertmk: does it have a INSTALL file?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  back
<albertmk> it does have a install file
<stk_> RadiantFire, Sudo???
<DaSkreech> albertmk: did you read it?
<albertmk> I read it like 5 times, downloaded the packs... nothing work
<RadiantFire> stk_: yeah, sudo, it gains super user priveldges
<RadiantFire> stk_: try runing this command
<RadiantFire> sudo mkdir /mnt/hd; sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hd
<RadiantFire> stk_: that should mount your drive at /mnt/hd if it can be mounted
<RadiantFire> stk_: because internal drives require admin access
<DaSkreech> albertmk: pastebin the install file
<albertmk> What do you mean?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  did i upgrade edgy lost on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> You are on dapper now?
<albertmk> I dont know what is a dapper
<albertmk> I am trying to compile and run openModeller software
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  ah ok, but upgrading edgy , it needs to upgrade from begining or not?
<stk_> It says I havn't acces :S
<DaSkreech> !pastebin | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> hendaus: You are on dapper now?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get update
<stk_> RadiantFire, It says that I don't have acces, when I'm trying to acces it.
<albertmk> My steps:
<albertmk> cmake ..
<albertmk> sudo make
<albertmk> problems apper:
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  everything done
<albertmk> ~/dev/cpp/openmodeller/build$ make
<albertmk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21939/
<DaSkreech> hendaus: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<albertmk> Did you read it DaSkreech?
<stk_> How to change accest to a folder??
<tahsin> can anyone help me install grub boot splash ?
<DaSkreech> albertmk: Needs a make target
<DaSkreech> pastebin the install file
<albertmk> ok dude
<albertmk> wait a sec
<tahsin> can anyone help me install grub boot splash ?
<yuriy> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stk_> How to change accest to a folder??
<albertmk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21940/
<stk_> How to acces locked folders+
<tahsin> ubotu can u help me install a grub splash screen?
<albertmk> http://openmodeller.cria.org.br/wikis/om/HowToCompileOnLinux   --> manual
<stk_> How to change acces to a folder that are locked by owner root ;S?
<DaSkreech> albertmk: is there an autogen.sh ?
<albertmk> there is
<yuriy> stk_: if you want to do it graphically, you can do kdesu konqueror and then just right click on the folder and do it there
<yuriy> stk_: or you can use sudo chmod
<yuriy> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<albertmk> DaSkreech: There is "autogen.sh"
<DaSkreech> albertmk: did you run it?
<albertmk> How?
<DaSkreech> ./autogen.sh
<albertmk> Problems: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21942/
<stk_> yuiri how to it with sudo chmod??
<brian_> anyone alive currecntly
<stk_> Yuiri there?
<DaSkreech> albertmk: did you install build-essentials?
<tahsin> stk_ can you help me install boot splash theme ?
<albertmk> Yes , I did.
<stk_> no, sry...
<albertmk> by Adept Manager
<brian_> im proud to say i use linux now more than windows
<tahsin> DaSkreech can you help me install boot splash theme ?
<DaSkreech> tahsin: Where did you get it from?
<DaSkreech> albertmk: and you have no automake
<tahsin> DaSkreech www.kde-look.org
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: We need more people in #kubuntu helping in any case :)
<albertmk> No automake :(
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, heping with what
<DaSkreech> tahsin: Should have instructions
<RawSewage> DaSkreech, oh
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Problems
<albertmk> I spent my all day to make it work.
<DaSkreech> albertmk: see if you have automake 1.9 installed
<albertmk> ok
<tahsin> DaSkreecim a newbie so dont understant them ...they are complicated
<albertmk> I do not have it installed, and I am installing it
<albertmk> Linux is really dificcult when you are newbie. Windows is easier hehe.
<tahsin> albertmk is right
<stk_> Anyone that can help me change acces to a folder?
<RadiantFire> right click on the folder
<RadiantFire> select properties
<RadiantFire> the permissions tab has access controls
<stk_> then?
<stk_> there are no permissoon tab...
<RadiantFire> what folder are you trying to change
<DaSkreech> albertmk: Freedom normally doesn't mean easier
<RadiantFire> there should aways be a permissions
<albertmk> DaSkreech: Really.
<albertmk> DaSkreech:
<stk_> That folder I mounted... in the mnt folder
<RadiantFire> albertmk: it doesn't necessarily mean harder either
<albertmk> DaSkreech: But freedom for few ppl ^^
<RadiantFire> stk_: do you know what the filesystem type is?
<DaSkreech> albertmk: forces you to make choices :)
<stk_> no...
<RadiantFire> stk_: some filesystems don't support permissions
<RadiantFire> can you not access the folder?
<DaSkreech> But once you know waht you want then it's much easier and much better
<stk_> no.. It's says you don't have permission.
<albertmk> Oh yeah, pro ppl take advantage with Linux.
<RadiantFire> oh, stk_ sudo umount the folder
<RadiantFire> then do sudo -o umask=0000 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hd
<RadiantFire> er
<RadiantFire> whoops
<RadiantFire> sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/hd
<DaSkreech> albertmk: there is a libtool error there. I don't know what that is
<RadiantFire> sorry, forgot about that
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  it stills upgrading, it shows unpacking and installing, lol is it big?
<DaSkreech> maybe one of the dependeices
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Huuuuuge
<albertmk> hmm.. I have installed many libs that I cannot remember all them.
<RadiantFire> albertmk: I don't think you have those files installed
<RadiantFire> albertmk: it seems to think you don't
<albertmk> Which files you mean?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  is it necessary to keep the cd live on the cdrom when upgrading or not?
<RadiantFire> albertmk: see what happens if you apt-get install autotool-dev automake and libtool
<DaSkreech> hendaus: No
<RadiantFire> then try again
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Are tyou on the CD now?
<hendaus> ah ok
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  no
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Oh good :)
<DaSkreech> that scared me
<albertmk> it doesnt find autotool-dev
<RadiantFire> oh drats
<RadiantFire> albertmk: hang on, I can't remember what the exact name is
<albertmk> RadiantFire: It doesnt find autotool-dev
<DaSkreech> autotools-dev
<RadiantFire> yes, thats it
<albertmk> ok
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  i got error
<leotr> hi all. I am trying to install HP LJ1018 printer, seems like it has been installed (i manuallyt specified bus and device number in "hp-setup") when i give a command to print test page, it is queued, but no pages are printed
<DaSkreech> Uh oh
<albertmk> Is there any excelent book to understand Linux?
<RadiantFire> there are a few out there
<RadiantFire> I had Linux in Easy Steps, but that is more mandriva specific, and kind of autodated
<albertmk> I see.
<DaSkreech> The Ubuntu book is good
<RadiantFire> omg, its actually mandrake specific, I feel old now...
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  Errors were encountered while processing: debtags
<stk_> Ok, I think I have acces now. But I'm using the command window. So how to copy files via command to another folder?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<RadiantFire> stk_:  you can use the filebrowser just type /mnt/hd in the bar
<RadiantFire> stk_: or you can use the cp command
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg --configure -a hendaus
<RadiantFire> stk_: its cp <target files> <destination folder>
<albertmk> RadiantFire and DaSkreech: Same problems -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21943/
<stk_> if i'm targeting a folder then?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  ok and then
<RadiantFire> stk_: cp -r then
<RadiantFire> it will -r(ecursively) copy everything
<DaSkreech> hendaus: It's finished?
<RadiantFire> iif your looking around, this is a useful guide to basic unix commands
<RadiantFire> stk_: http://www.webmonkey.com/webmonkey/reference/unix_guide/
<RadiantFire> always useful read
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Hmm
<RadiantFire> well, less errors :-)
<RC-Needs-Help> hello everybody
<DaSkreech> try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<RadiantFire> albertmk: did you make clean already
<stk_> cp /mnt/hd/ -r /home/stk/Desktop/Test    ,,, Is that right?
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  dpkg: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<RadiantFire> stk_: cp -r /mnt/hd/ /home/stk/Desktop/Test
<RadiantFire> almost though
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<albertmk> HAHAHA!
<RadiantFire> roflmao
<albertmk> THANKS!
<albertmk> XD
<RadiantFire> albertmk: that worked?
<albertmk> damn
<albertmk> it seems so, but a error has just come
<RadiantFire> thats funny
<DaSkreech> hendaus: That's apt-get dist-upgrade?
<RadiantFire> it might be the same eror
<albertmk> let me repeat
<RadiantFire> just after rebuilding everything else
<albertmk> now seems to be compiling
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes
<albertmk> at 32% the same error has come
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  this show on the konsole when i type --> sudo dpkg --configure -a hendaus
<belen_> hello *
<wqy> hi
<DaSkreech> hendaus: no. Take out the hendaus :-)
<DaSkreech> sorry
<belen_> ath0 not appear when i type ifconfig , why?
<DaSkreech> try iwconfig
<RadiantFire> belen_: it might be called eth0
<RadiantFire> or wlan0
<belen_> before, a lot month ago, i works well
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded
<RadiantFire> belen_: yeah, sometimes weirdness happens
<belen_> DaSkreech: RadiantFire: not, it is ath0
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  hendaus@hendaus:~$
<albertmk> I am in trouble, I do not know why it doesn't work out
<albertmk> RadiantFire, if you have sometime now, read it please http://openmodeller.cria.org.br/wikis/om/HowToCompileOnLinux
<belen_> si a laptop ifconfig only show eth0 y lo, is a laptop
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get upgrade
<RadiantFire> sigh, I hate building
<belen_> RadiantFire: DaSkreech: do u know please ?
<RadiantFire> why isit so finicky
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  hendaus@hendaus:~$
<RadiantFire> belen_: try sudo modprobe ath_pci
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  the first line says: Reading package lists... Done
<DaSkreech> hendaus: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Sorry gotta hit the bed
<DaSkreech> See you tomorrow
<RadiantFire> toodles
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  on konqueror i am getting error :(
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Good night
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  An error occurred while loading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/:
<hendaus> oh u are sleepy :)
<DaSkreech> hendaus: can you load anyother site?
<brian_> im sleepy but wide awake
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  the same
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<DaSkreech> hendaus: sudo apt-get remove konqueror && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<RadiantFire> wow, thats weird
<belen_> my card is a atheros
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: What is?
<RadiantFire> unable to load the ioslaves
<brian_> i hate my laptop its to comfertable to be online all day
<RadiantFire> belen_: did you try to sudo modprobe ath_pci
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Middle of a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy and it broke
<DaSkreech> still has 27 packages to install
<RadiantFire> what package did it fail on?
<RadiantFire> sometimes removing that package will fix it
<DaSkreech> DOn't know
<RadiantFire> I failed an upgrade from breezy to dapper and that fixed it
<DaSkreech> Not really awake enough to pay attnetion
<RadiantFire> what does sudo apt-get -f install do?
<DaSkreech> hendaus could probably rell tyou
<RadiantFire> hendaus: what package did your upgrade fail on?
<DaSkreech> hendaus: try sudo apt-get -f install
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  no why remove konqueror and install desktop?
<DaSkreech> hendaus: try sudo apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> hi intelikey :)
<intelikey> hey,
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  but on konsole is installing,??
<DaSkreech> hendaus: It's installing now?
<Aqutavia> im sure you guys are sick of getting these noob questions. but. here it goes anyhow. i got kubuntu on live dvd. i have dsl with a router. and static ip addresses. i can get the kubuntu to log into my router. but it cant see other computers or the modem. tips?
<RadiantFire> Aqualyt: diid you set your DNS servers
<ejupin> RadiantFire: If you are still here.. I got KDE working again thnx for help
<RadiantFire> er, sorry Aqutavia did you set your DNS servers
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  yes
<intelikey> i'm having an issue with a gui and it's env.   seems i can't save changes to a file that is group writable and i'm in the group...   thoughts?
<RadiantFire> ejupin: what was wrong with it?
<DaSkreech> hendaus: Ok :) good night then :)
<intelikey> groups | grep -owie root
<intelikey> root
<hendaus> DaSkreech:  goodnight :)
<ejupin> RadiantFire: combination of a few things.. somehow some settings in graphics section got changed.. my vid card wasnt working right
<hendaus> wb intelikey
<intelikey> file is    -rwxrwxr-x 1 root root 339 2007-05-22 00:12
<Aqutavia> what should be in the dns server(s). i dont think i did. since i cant answer your question.
<Aqutavia> i did try putting some ip's in there. but the ones i put in didnt change anything.
<RadiantFire> ejupin: I'm glad you got it fixed
<ejupin> RadiantFire: same here.. gnome is ok to play with, but its not home :)
<intelikey> anyone ?
<hendaus> intelikey:  still not finish edgy, many errors shown on konsole
<RadiantFire> Aqutavia: DNS servers allow you to resolve domain names, i.e. www.google.com into IP addresses, generally with a static configuration you need to set some different DNS servers
<RadiantFire> hendaus: did you do the apt-get install -f
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  no coz somothing is installing now on konsole
<Aqutavia> should i use those that are used with my modem? or something that is related to my lan?
<intelikey> hendaus hmmm yeah,  like i cautioned you.  it's the openion of some that its easier to dl the iso and burn the install cd  than to do a dubble upgrade
<RadiantFire> hendaus: ok, well, if it fails, try it
<brian_> hendaus your still here?
<RadiantFire> Aqutavia: modem is a good idea, probably
<belen_> RadiantFire: yeah, Module ath_pci not found, install madwifi?
<RadiantFire> Aqutavia: if that doesn't work, sometimes setting the router works
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  thanx
<belen_> RadiantFire: yeah, Module ath_pci not found, install madwifi?
<hendaus> brian_:  yes :(
<Aqutavia> alright. ill try that.
<belen_> RadiantFire: thx
<Aqutavia> you mean resetting the router?
<RadiantFire> Aqutavia: no, I meant if your modem has DNS servers that "go with it" try setting those
<Aqutavia> oh alright.
<Aqutavia> well its auto configured. but i could use its current settings anyhow just to test it;)
<belen_> RadiantFire: this laptop before works good, but one day not appear ath0 when run ifconfig
<belen_> RadiantFire: do u know why disappear?
<RadiantFire> belen_: try installing madwifi, I know that contains some aetheros driers
<RadiantFire> technically, the ath_pci module is a driver for your wireless it might work
<belen_> RadiantFire: a detail with livecd, ath0 appear ;)
<belen_> RadiantFire: is posible the modules, but why unload o doesnt work? i dont know
<RadiantFire> belen_: I would try installing madwifi, it probably can't do any harm
<RadiantFire> belen_: and I know madwifi should contain some drivers for the card you are using
<belen_> RadiantFire: yeah now make on madwifi fail me
<RadiantFire> wait, your trying to compile it?
<Aqutavia> thanx radiantfire.... i had a friend tell me that i might have to setup samba. i dont know if that apply's here.
<RadiantFire> belen_: try installing linux-restricted-modules-generic instead, that should contain the madwifi drivers
<RadiantFire> belen_: no need to compile them
<RadiantFire> Aqutavia: nice to know thats working, samba is a file server
<Aqutavia> ok.
<RadiantFire> Aqutavia: if you need to share files, thats cool, although if your only sharing between linux boxes, I've personally found openssh-server works quite well
<belen_> RadiantFire: but this package is installed already :(
<RadiantFire> belen_: I don't know what to do then, I'm sorry I can't be of more help
<belen_> RadiantFire: thx i load me now
<belen_> RadiantFire: ath_pci
<belen_> RadiantFire: ;)
<RadiantFire> belen_: oh, cool, it works then?
<CaptainApathy> ok... The system that we installed Feisty on has two network cards... the first one is active, however the second one was not set as active.... How can we fix that?
<albertmk> Whats the command in terminal to check if a package is already installed?
<belen_> RadiantFire: yeah thx!
<belen_> RadiantFire: bye friend
<RadiantFire> belen_: bye
<albertmk> Whats the command in terminal to check if a package is already installed?
<RadiantFire> albertmk: whats the package name?
<albertmk> gdal , for instance
<RadiantFire> dpkg --get-selections | grep gdal
<RadiantFire> if you get a line, gdal          install
<RadiantFire> then it is installed
<albertmk> thanks
<CaptainApathy> anyone know why the second nic card wouldn't be active?
<CaptainApathy> we've checked and linux knows about the card...
<RadiantFire> CaptainApathy: is it a fresh install? fresh installs only activate one interface
<CaptainApathy> we've changed /etc/network/interfaces so that eth1 is set to inet dhcp
<CaptainApathy> it is a fresh install
<hendaus> RadiantFire: ok now done , but i dont know if done all
<RadiantFire> CaptainApathy: if you set it to inet dhcp it won't come up normally, since you can only have 1 default access interface, and dhcp wants to make whatever interface it is r unning on the routing interface
<hendaus> RadiantFire: Setting up amarok (1.4.3-0ubuntu10) , Setting up kubuntu-desktop (1.22)
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus:~$
<RadiantFire> hendaus: try apt-get -f install
<CaptainApathy> RadiantFire: ok, how so how do I get it up and working?
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  Reading package lists... Done , Building dependency tree,Reading state information... Done
<hendaus> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 26 not upgraded
<hendaus> hendaus@hendaus:~$
<RadiantFire> CaptainApathy: what do you need both interfaces for?
<RadiantFire> hendaus: hmmm... do you know which package failed to upgrade originally
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  no
<RadiantFire> what are the packages that didn't upgrade?
<CaptainApathy> RadiantFire: They will be going to two seperate networks
<RadiantFire> CaptainApathy: you are routing through one right?
<CaptainApathy> RadiantFire: No, there will be an external network and an internal network.  This isn't a routing box, but it will have access to both networks
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  i dont know, i am looking from konsole and cannot find any package error
<RadiantFire> hmmm... I'm not sure how that would work? I'd say use the interface on the external network with dhcp and statically config the one on the internal network
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<CaptainApathy> so we can't have dhcp for both network interfaces?
<RadiantFire> I don't think so
<RadiantFire> CaptainApathy: my knowledge of network architecture is somewhat limited
<CaptainApathy> we've tried setting a static ip, but it's not activating
<CaptainApathy> Do you know where the configuration file is?
<RadiantFire> did you ifconfig up it?
<CaptainApathy> like where the mac address is at?
<RadiantFire> mac address is in the device
<RadiantFire> you might want to ifconfig <device> up before trying to set addresses
<CaptainApathy> it's not in the ifconfig list
<RadiantFire> oh, its not even there?
<RadiantFire> what kind of device is it?
<CaptainApathy> the first network card is the same type
<CaptainApathy> and linux detects it ok
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  can u help me please coz i have much time here and cannot solve the upgrade edgy :((
<RadiantFire> hendaus: what packages aren't being upgraded?
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  how can i know?
<RadiantFire> hendaus: sometimes they show up in adept if you only have the "ugpradable" checkbox marked
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  let me open adept
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  ok i just keep upgradable checkbox marked and no package shew
<RadiantFire> sigh...
<RadiantFire> hendaus: I'm not sure
<RadiantFire> my brain just shut off
<hendaus> so how can i know if edgy was updated or not?
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  or maybe i have to make reboot
<RadiantFire> hendaus: I honestly don't know, if its only 26 packages you might be ok for now
<RadiantFire> eventually you'll have to figure it out
<RadiantFire> sorry i can't be more help
<CaptainApathy> hm.... sounds like we've got it working now
<RadiantFire> excellent
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  yes maybe python packages
<RadiantFire> you can always try manually installing things like python or python-minimal
<RadiantFire> sometimes that will give you a clue
<RadiantFire> however
<hendaus> ok
* RadiantFire is over and out...
<RadiantFire> goodnight all
<mikkael> where can i define my fancy keyboard buttons (volume control, media player stuff, etc..) some work, some dont..its a logitech cordless desktop
<RC-Needs-Help> i need help with my wireless card, who can help me ? please
<hendaus> RadiantFire:  goodnight
<albertmk> Does anyone know where I can find "build-dep" package?
<RawSewage> I dont know.  do an apt-cache search
<sushubh> how do i mount cue/bin files in linux?
<baudthief> sushubh: Google says http://www.jonhoweonline.com/blog/node/82
<baudthief> ugh I'm so close to reverting back to windows man :(
<aftertaf> anyone help with a wifi problem?
<aftertaf> baudthief: argh!!!
<sushubh> hmm... any gui program :D
<RC-Needs-Help> I'm also close to reverting
<RC-Needs-Help> wireless issues driving me nuts
<baudthief> aftertaf: heh it's the trouble finding help for me, its usually the pissy little issues like video tearing, but right now its my inability to install my new samsung laser mfp
<mikkael> windows can be much more pain
<mikkael> i had no sound, no wirless keyboard mouse working, s
<baudthief> on the contrary, I know windows inside out, and its piss easy to resolve pretty much any issues like that
<mikkael> nvidia twinview problems
<mikkael> all no prob in linux
<RC-Needs-Help> windows finds wireless cards no prob
<baudthief> hah we're the opposire :p
<baudthief> *opposite
<stevec_> sushubh: google says cdemu
<mikkael> RC-Needs-Help: propably right, but i doubt its that hard to get it working
<RawSewage> what is the apt package that install Japanese character support
<stevec_> sushubh: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/
<mikkael> well i gtg
<RC-Needs-Help> i dont think my card is supported in ubuntu
<RC-Needs-Help> Atheros AR5005G
<aftertaf> i know mine was supported.
<aftertaf> it has since disappeared and i dont know if its normal or if i got sth wrong
<stevec_> RC-Needs-Help: Your card is supported by the madwifi driver. General download page can be found at http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/GettingMadwifi.
<RC-Needs-Help> thanks stevec_
<RC-Needs-Help> I'm gonna try it
<Jack31> hey guys i made a script called midi to start when kde starts, and i put it in .kde/autostart
<Jack31> but instead it loaded it in kate text editor on boot up
<Jack31> what does that mean?
<Pr0phet> can anyone help me figure out why when i restart my resolution isn't on 1152x864?
<stevec_> Jack31: is it executable?
<stevec_> chmod 755 /path/to/script
<Jack31> ooh, thanks :P
<Jack31> shoudl i sudo that?
<stevec_> Jack31: won't hurt if you do
<Jack31> okay
<RawSewage> Pr0phet, did you set it with nvidia-settings
<Pr0phet> yes, also went to save to x configuration
<RawSewage> run  sudo nvidia-settings
<RawSewage> or it wont save
<Pr0phet> oh awesome i didn't even think of that lol, thanks
<stevec_> RC-Needs-Help: try a look at here too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277160
<Jack31> stevec_, when i click the file in konqueror should it start kate? cause thats what it does
<intelikey> i think i found a bug in MC   major memory leak when trying to save a file that root owns but you are in the group.   -/+ buffers/cache:     103964     151728
<stevec_> Jack31: right click and create 'link to application' then put that in startup
<intelikey> a four line file should never eat 8M of ram
<intelikey> i just reinstalled thinking that i had corrupted files somehow.   but no change.
<intelikey> tested same exact conditions from another linux.    no mem leak no problem.
<Jack31> stevec_, i dont have that
<intelikey> i'll look for  an update, and test it.
<RC-Needs-Help> thx stevec_ i appreciate your help
<stevec_> Jack31: if you right click on the desktop?
<Jack31> oh
* stevec_ is off to work now, be back in a bit as stevec__
<Jack31> stevec_
<stevec_> Jack31:
<Jack31> stevec_ im starting a command, exec timidity -iA -B8,2 -Os
<Jack31> well just timidity -iA -B8,2 -Os
<stevec_> Jack31: right click desktop, link to application, under command /path/to/timidity -iA -B8,2 -Os
* stevec_ right be back soon
<Jack31> ah, okay thanks
<baudthief> ugh can someone please help me install the samsung software for this printer? I'm so friggen close to installing windows to get it working properly
<Jack31> is there a way to add a shortcut like ctrl+k to start a konsole
<baudthief> $1100 printer :(
<Jack31> what type of printer
<Jack31> model nubmers
<baudthief> SCX-5530FN
<baudthief> it's an all-in-one MFP
<baudthief> Followed samsungs linux install "manual" (it's like half a page), all I get is a bunch of errors after running their install script
<Jack31> so youve seen thsi page http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-scx-5530fn
<Jack31> and you got the linux driver from their website
<baudthief> checking now, I thought the discs that came from samsung would be adequate
<Jack31> yeh probably
<Jack31> here, www.pastebin.ca
<Jack31> put up your error there, as well as the command you used that gave it
<purple> why does kubuntu 7.04 can't use SSH???
<RawSewage> it can
<Jack31> it cant o.0
<Jack31> ?
* Jack31 confuzed
<purple> i can't use that anymore
<baudthief> Jack31: http://www.pastebin.ca/501871
<Jack31> baudtheif, gimme a minnute
<Jack31> i may be on to something :D
<baudthief> thanks!
<Jack31> hmm
<Jack31> baudthief: can you upload the samsung driver to www.rapidshare.com
<kai> wasup ppl
<kai> is there .pdf for cli refrences any one knows of?
<baudthief> Jack31: Does it have to be rapidshare? It'd be quicker to put it on my webhost account
<Jack31> actually nevermind, i have something for you to try
<baudthief> sweet!
<Jack31> http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=SS&CttFileID=1018862&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=SCX-5530FN&VPath=DR/200704/20070425134047593_UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz
<Jack31> grab that,and run tar xzf drivername.tar.gz
<Jack31> cd into that dir that it made
<bumzo_> hi good pple of kubuntu
<bumzo_> i need help
<bumzo_> how do u installa .bin file?
<SlimeyPete> in a terminal, type "./<bin file name goes here". If it doesn't work, do a "chmod +r <bin file name>" and then try again.
<bumzo_> slimeypete the file is on my desktop, will it stil lwork?
<llutz> chmod +x  not +r
<SlimeyPete> llutz: oops, yeah
<SlimeyPete> bumzo_: yeah, should work fine
<SlimeyPete> bumzo_: your desktop is in the "Desktop" directory under your home directory
<baudthief> Jack31: I'm in that dir now
<baudthief> execute autorun?
<Jack31> is the dir called cd somethign?
<baudthief> yup, cdroot
<Jack31> okay go to the dir above that i guess
<Jack31> or it doesnt really matter
<baudthief> if it's worth mentioning, I got a couple of errors during extraction (something about ignoring trailing garbage)
<alban_> Hi :)
<Jack31> i think thats fine,
<Jack31> anyways do, sudo cdroot/autorun
<Jack31> or sudo autorun
<Jack31> tell me when that is done
<baudthief> done, output looks slightly better: http://www.pastebin.ca/501914
<Jack31> okay that looks good
<Jack31> now sudo ln -s /usr/share/cups/model/samsung /usr/share/ppd/custom/samsung
<baudthief> done
<alban_> Hi there : I just wanted to know how I can partition my HDD in fat32 ? I've got a NTFS partition which contains datas : I want to format it to use it with linux too. But cfdiskmakes me a fatal error :/
<Jack31> okay, now im a little lost
<Jack31> the last stepis to " Execute Configurator, and Add your printer model name by Add Printer"
<Jack31> i duno if you know whats meant about that
<baudthief> I've got a new configurator icon on my desktop heh, maybe its that
<Jack31> yehtry
<llutz> !ntfs|alban
<ubotu> alban: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<llutz> !ntfs-3g|alban
<ubotu> alban: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rizoma> hi
<llutz> alban_: if you convert your ntfs-partition into vfat, your data will be lost
<baudthief> Jack31: Done, printer part of it works!
<Jack31> printer part?
<baudthief> heh yeah, it's a printer/scanner/fax - scanner didn't install :(
<Jack31> was the printer working before
<Jack31> ?
<aftertaf> i cant load knetworkmanager: libnetworkstatus.so. missing
<baudthief> nope, I couldn't get it to install at all - so thanks for helping out in getting that part goign!
<baudthief> *going
<Jack31> okay, so we got something working, thats good!
<Jack31> now lemme see what else we can do
<rizoma> hi i've a similar problem my usb ntfs drive was recognized but automount doesnt work, i'm with feisty, when i turn on that drive a window tell me if i want open it but nothing appear,,,, i've readed in a forum that in edgy it work...
<rizoma> sorry 4 bad english
<baudthief> Jack31:  haha yeah, it's so hard to go back to windows after running feisty + beryl (you inadvertantly try and due the ctrl+alt screen switch thing on windows, but it doesnt work!) - Its just that I *NEED* to get at least printing going, thanks for the help so far!
<baudthief> Jack31: Worst case scenario, I can setup an FTP server on this box, and get the printer to upload all scanned stuff to it
<Jack31> yeh, im sure we can get the scanning working just have to find the right stuff to do
<kai> nobody has a refrence for command line they can point me 2?
<Jack31> baudthief: im thinkin xsane might work
<Jack31> kai what did you ask?
<kai> Jack31: a cli refrence sheet ?
<kai> Jack31: any Ideas?
<Jack31> i have no idea what that is?
<Jack31> cli reference?
<Jack31> command line reference?
<alban_> llutz: there's no matter to loose my datas, cause i've got an external HDD to save them. But with which tool can I convert my partitiON ,
<alban_> ?
<kai> Jack31: yea
<Jack31> kai, you mean this http://www.ss64.com/bash/index.html
<Jack31> i just happened to bookmark that the other day
<llutz> alban_: change partition type with fdisk, make new filesystem with mkfs.vfat -F32
<kai> Jack31: really? how come
<baudthief> Jack31: xsane started, then quit saying no devices found (maybe because it's on a network? not sure if linux supports network scanning w/samsung)
<Jack31> baudthief: your printers networked oh?
<alban_> erf. I'll try that (I didn't understand anything, but i'll try)
<kai> Jack31: There nothing on that page
<baudthief> baudthief: yep, has a 10/100 lan port - ubuntu is printing to it fine though, on the windows machine you usually setup a small server using the samsung software - it registers your username on the printer, so when you go and scan something, you choose your userid, enter your password and it sends the documents straight to your machine
<baudthief> (it's kinda cool actually! didn't expect that feature)
<kai> Jack31: I got it this time
<kai> Jack31: its pretty thorough eh?
<Jack31> i think so
<Jack31> kai, you might try http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<Jack31> baudthief, hmmmmmmm, sounds a little not fun
<kai> I just wanna do some scripting before ai go over seas
<kai> Automate some task perhaps
<Jack31> baudthief, do you think the printer requires a userid/pass , or just the software
<baudthief> the printer itself asks for it
<baudthief> no prob though, I don't mind scanning straight to FTP or to a flashdisk, I can live with it :)
<kai> Jack31: any other resources?
<kai> Jack31: Say have you ever heard of PoSH
<kai> Its kinda cool
<baudthief> Jack31: Thanks again for your help, you've stopped me crossing over to the dark side!
<baudthief> gotta get some stuff printed heh, bbl
<Jack31> haha no problem, sorry i cant help with scanning
<baudthief> nah its alright lol
<baudthief> printing is more important ;p
<Jack31> sounds like it would be real harder for scanning with a userid/pass in linux
<baudthief> harder than getting printing working? geez that must be hell :P
<baudthief> heh alright i'm off, thanks again!
<rizoma> no one have solved that automount usb problem?
<kai> if I do a command, and returns to the next line how can i get ou of it
<kai> Sometime 'exit' works
<kai> but not all the time I tryed 'ctrl+q'
<kai> I have to close down the whole thing
<kai> ...is there another waq?
<_6StringKng_> .clear
<_6StringKng_> shit
<ubunturos> kai: Ctrl+C or Ctrl+D should work
<megablade> anibody home?
<megablade> ok i'm a total noob to this os so i wil probably need help from someone
<haydar_> Good morning ;D
<Jack31> 2am is bad mornin :\
<jtmoney> anyone want to recommend a method or synchronizing files between an xp workstation (on 24/7) and a laptop running kubuntu? rsync the best way?
<leotr> hi all. isn't there package kde-games in kubunu CD 4.07
<sukow360> i cant get mp3 support, cant find anything in package manager.
<sukow360> guess everyone is a bot :(
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<RawSewage> for mp3
<bumzo_> hel here
<bumzo_> how di i install a .bin file
<RawSewage> is it a CD image
<bumzo_> no ... i have it on my desktop
<RawSewage> how big is it
<RawSewage> 700 mb?
<bumzo_> just downloaded it ....googleearth actually
<RawSewage> oh
<bumzo_> 5.2MB
<RawSewage> you dont need that
<SlimeyPete> bumzo_: did the method I suggested not work?
<bumzo_> SlimeyPete ... thank god you here .... i lost connection
<SlimeyPete> ah right
<bumzo_> SlimeyPete please giveme the command line again .. please
<RawSewage> http://packages.debian.org/testing/misc/googleearth-package
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> forget that.  I thought that was a deb file for Google Earth
<SlimeyPete> bumzo_: "cd <directory with bin file in it>", then "chmod +x <bin file name>" to make it executable, then "./<bin file name>" to run. You might need to run "sudo ./<bin file name>" if it requires admin privelidges.
<SlimeyPete> (remove the quote-marks and angle-brackets)
<bumzo_> ok
<RawSewage>  Kubuntu is officially faster and uses less memory than Ubuntu
<RawSewage> I couldnt install Ubuntu on my laptop without using the alternate text install
<RawSewage> but I can install Kubuntu on it in normal fashio
<bumzo_> its unpacking slimeypete
<SlimeyPete> bumzo_: good good
<RawSewage> youll need to install NVidia drivers for GoogleEarth
<leotr> I have kubuntu 7.04 CD but i can't play DVD although i have Kaffeine. What else do i need to download?
<RawSewage> youre trying to play a DVD with a live CD?
<youbuntu> RawSewage: kubuntu faster - really?
<RawSewage> yes
<leotr> nope i have installed it on my PC
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> maybe try vlc
<RawSewage> vlc plays pretty much everything
<TheInfinity> leotr: libdvdcss2 installed?
<leotr> TheInfinity: default installation. I don't know
<bumzo_> thanks slimeypete ... YOUA RE TOO GOOD i  really appreciate
<youbuntu> leotr : have you tried- sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<belen_> hello
<belen_> ath_pci is needly for atheros card, but which other module is necessary load
<belen_> bcoz my wifi connection down and up
<leotr> youbuntu: unfortunately the PC with ubuntu is offline (
<TheInfinity> libdvdcss2 is because of legal things not in default installation
<TheInfinity> it switches the copy protection off to get the data of the dvd
<TheInfinity> thats why the media industry does not like this lib
<SlimeyPete> bumzo_: no problem :)
<rizoma> someone can handle usb ntfs automount on feisty 7.04?
<TheInfinity> so its not allowed to put it on the cd. but you can install it afterwards
<bumzo_> slimeypete ... one more Question please. how do i put it uunder my start menu?
<RawSewage> restart X maybe
<SlimeyPete> bumzo_: if you right-click on the "K" button you can open a menu editor
<RawSewage> last time I installed Google Earth, restarting X put it in the menu
<_Hug[o] _> What DVD player programs are there in kubuntu?
<RawSewage> basicaly any media player
<crazy_bus> I connected a mobile phone to my kubuntu computer via a usb cord.  How do I connect to it now to put files onto it?
<TheInfinity> andy media player when you have this lib installed ;)
<RawSewage> yeah, libdvdcss2
<leotr> can someone give me a link to this package. i can't find it
<mrdlouisd> My hdd went out in my laptop, so im using the livedvd, i used to remote to my windows box all the time, it had sound. Since I have been using the livedvd I can not get the sound to work, anyone have any idea if im missing drivers?
<leotr> libdvdcss2 ^
<bumzo_> then...
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<mrdlouisd> thank you
<MrC_> do you guy/gals knows any good weather widget for kubuntu/ubuntu?
<RawSewage> oh, nm
<mrdlouisd> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mrdlouisd> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mrdlouisd> is only available from another source
<RawSewage> libdvdread3 ?
<RawSewage> anyway, I think if you install vlc, you can watch DVDs with it
<belen__> belen_: davilac@davilac.net
<belen__> sorry
<RawSewage> just install vlc
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install vlc
<RawSewage> simple
<mrdlouisd> its odd i used krdc all the time with sound but the livedvd doesnt get it going
<mrdlouisd> vlc wont work on livedvd
<MrC_> I think realplayer is better for videos
<RawSewage> ok
<mrdlouisd> thanks anyways
<mrdlouisd> its appreciated
<RawSewage> The swirly Debian logo comes from the chin of Buzz Lightyear
<youbuntu> leotr: try http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fx%2Fxine-extracodecs%2Flibxine-extracodecs_1.1.1%2Bubuntu1-2_i386.deb&md5sum=5512ee45d3d0c9dd30f2588512729aa8&arch=i386&type=main
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to connect to a LG mobilephone via usb.  As kmobiletools isn't working
<RawSewage> there's kandy
<RawSewage> kandy - KDE mobile phone utility
<RawSewage> I dont know anything about mobile phones
<RawSewage> apt-cache search mobile phone
<MrC_> There is Gammu ,it is a good program as well
<youbuntu> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<youbuntu> #ubuntu
<RawSewage> !#Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<crazy_bus> thanks everyone.  I'm having the most luck with wammu.  It detected the phone but I'm not sure if it will allow me to transfer files
<NiceGuyUK> mobile phones are evil. I tried getting the Smartphone stuff working and it never did do anything useful
<RawSewage> I'm lucky.  I dont have any friends, so I have no need to use a mobile phone
<ahmed> hi guys,, after i installed kde on ubuntu,, now in the start menu the gnome application icons doesnt appear though the application can be run....plz helpp
<NiceGuyUK> RawSewage: with SMS messages in the US twice the cost of those in the UK, I don't blame you!
<ahmed>  hi guys,, after i installed kde on ubuntu,, now in the start menu the gnome application icons doesnt appear though the application can be run....plz helpp
<RawSewage> lol
<ahmed> hello
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: right-click the K button and use the menu editor. If you didn't have KDE installed when you installed the apps, then the KDE menu won't have been updated automatically.
<SlimeyPete> I'm not sure if there's an automatic way to sync the two menus - there might be, I guess
<NiceGuyUK> I thought there were supposed to be open desktop standards in both Gnome and KDE that they adhered to, including this menu syncing stuff
<ahmed> slimeypete: what shall ido with the menu editor ..  ??? shall i re choose an icon for each application that was in gnome ??
<NiceGuyUK> ahmed: Currently Gnome uses /usr/share/gnome/apps for storing its menu entries, while KDE uses /usr/share/applnk. Both KDE and Gnome use the same ".desktop" file format for its menu entry
<NiceGuyUK> ahmed: you might be able to copy them across
<ahmed> copy all stuff in gnome/apps to share/applnk ?
<NiceGuyUK> worth a try...
<ahmed> niceguyuk: ?
<ahmed> k
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: yeah
<spark_> hi
<ahmed> slimeypete: folder doesnt exist the apps one in gnome ,, isnt there
<ahmed> niceguyuk
<NiceGuyUK> hmm, they must have moved it since the last time I used gnome then
<leotr> where is it possible to download libdvdcss2?
<NiceGuyUK> you could try searching your filesystem for .desktop files ?
<leotr> can't find it
<NiceGuyUK> !restricted | leotr
<ubotu> leotr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NiceGuyUK> !plf | leotr
<ubotu> leotr: The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<ahmed> Niceguysyk: search file and folder for .desktop ??
<NiceGuyUK> yeah, to find where GNOME puts them these days
<MrC_> is it there any program for ubuntu/kubuntu to defragment or to clean menory form old,unused files ?
<NiceGuyUK> MrC_: defragging is done periodically by fsck (on ext2 and ext3 this is e2fsck)
<NiceGuyUK> example, mine does it every 30 boots
<MrC_> sorry is it there any program for ubuntu/kubuntu to defragment or to clean memory from old,unused files ?
<ahmed> niceguyuk: can u tell me wat i would fine in this folder.. like will i find 1 file or many files ,, 1 for each program i have in gnome or wat ??
<MrC_> ok how do i set it?
<spark_> hmhmh. anyone knows if i can sync my mails and contacts between kontact and ms outlook? (sryi cant use feisty on my laptop...
<NiceGuyUK> ahmed: each menu entry should have a .desktop file
<MrC_> or is it set automatically?
<NiceGuyUK> !fsck | MrC_
<ubotu> MrC_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ahmed> found nothing niceguyuk:
<NiceGuyUK> ahmed, not sure then, been too long since I used GNOME
<NiceGuyUK> sorry
<MrC_> ok thx nice to know that.Why is Microsoft Windows so behind Linux?
<cntb> can ther be an msi installer on wine?
<NumPy> MrC: if it is indeed behind.. then its because all of its developers "punch a clock" :)
<NiceGuyUK> cos they don't wanna admit we're smarter ;)
<NiceGuyUK> !windows | MrC_
<ubotu> MrC_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cntb> can ther be an msi installer on wine? anyone ?
<NiceGuyUK> I'll probably get derided and mocked for saying it, but Vista isn't too bad (once you turn off that UAC crap). Still prefer my Kubuntu boxes though
<MrC_> Me too
<MrC_> Since i moved to Linux i have gived life sentence to Microsoft
<spark_> i think vista needs muuch to much ram....
<MrC_> or death sentence
<NiceGuyUK> cntb: you want to install a program on WINE that uses an msi?
<ahmed> guys,plzz help,, after installing kde in ubuntu , the backspace doesnt work,, i mean when iam in a folder and i wanna go up one level used to press backspace in windows and in gnome too but in kde its not working can any one help plzzzzzzzzzz
<MrC_> too much i think,it needs @ 1 gig to run well,i am running my old HPOnmibook with 256 mb and quit fast
<spark_> ahmed:  in konqeuror? just go to settings/shortcuts and choose the one u want
<NiceGuyUK> spark_: I gave it 1gb RAM, a 2ghz Celeron and a new(ish) nVidia and it still only rated my system at 2.3 out of 6.0
<spark_> exactly THIS i wanted to say... my linux with every eyecandy i could find runs smooth with 512 mb....
<MrC_> 2 the end of the year a lot of people will be moving/migrating to Linux because microsoft stop to give support to it WinXP users,they want that they move to Vista($$$$)
<spark_> i don't see any advantage in using vista if i use xp....
<NiceGuyUK> spark_: yeah, my KDE/Beryl combo works real sweet
<spark_> yipp :) i love to browse through the snowstorm....
<MrC_> I mean they want to sell Vista,so they will stop to support WinXP
<ahmed> ok one more thing,, shortcuts used to be on desktop in gnome for my media drives,, shall i just copy paste shortcuts or there is 1short smart way ?
<MrC_> like they already did to the previous versions of Windows
<MrC_> and wait for OpenMoko to come up it will be a big Linux blast
<spark_> yipp. but vista is already fully cracked so why should i pay thousands of dollars to get a os which doesn't work properly....
<spark_> MrC_:  whats openMoko? oO
<NiceGuyUK> ahmed: removable drives come and go automatically as you attach them, but for fixed drives, I think you'll have to create them manually
<MrC_> Have anyone hearded about OpenMOko
<NiceGuyUK> nope
<MrC_> OpenMoko is the new mobile phone form Linux
<spark_> oO
<MrC_> or with linux inside,it uses Gnome/Kde and it will be Open Source too
<ahmed> ok to run windows application i should use wine right ??
<youbuntu> ahmed : shortcut is alt left - u should be able to set s/c to backspace
<NiceGuyUK> ahmed: yeah, wine will work with most smaller apps
<ahmed> but wont emulation be much slower than real thingie..
<spark_> great... for smartphones(instead of windowsmobile) or just for "normal" mobiles?
<ahmed> wat abt the  larger ones ?
<MrC_> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/FAQ
<MrC_> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Main_Page
<NiceGuyUK> ahmed: depends what larger ones you want
<youbuntu> ahmed : backspace - i tried setting the s/c - it works
<MrC_> OpenMoko is an Open Source project to create the world's first free mobile phone operating system.
<MrC_> The OpenMoko project is a community that anyone can join, and help to design their ideal phone.
<MrC_> The Neo1973 from FIC is the first of many phones that OpenMoko will run on.
<ahmed> thx youbuntu already done..
<ahmed> abt the icons of gnome in the start menu of kde,, they just dont appear do any one have any clue abt this ??
<ahmed> ?
<ahmed> hello
<NiceGuyUK> ahmed: you tried Googling ?
<ahmed> yea
<ahmed> came up with nothing
<ahmed> ok lets forget this
<NiceGuyUK> sorry I couldn't help more on that one, its not something I've tried before
<dunar> just ariived
<NiceGuyUK> so I see
<ahmed> in ma laptop i have some media button like to launch internet explorer and default mail application ,, lower the volume and raise it and so on,, as for the volume its workin great in linux but for running applications i can run the mail app but not the ie one,, any one have any idea how to edit this or so ????
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: in the System Settings menu, click "keyboard and mouse" and look at "keyboard shortcuts". You may be able to do something in there.
* NiceGuyUK closed wrong window :(
<ahmed> thx alot
<ahmed> one more thing
<ahmed> best mp3 / media player ubuntu ?? i already use amarok any one better than it ?
<NiceGuyUK> amarok is pretty much the best for audio multimedia I think
<ahmed> ok ..
<ahmed> now the win key in my keyboard, first in beryl its acting as the super key but it doesnt work,, discover now why,, was tryin to make a key shortcut to run the terminal ,, tryin WIN+T,, but each time i pres the window key it appear win+ then i press T letter it removes the win+ and makes it only T.. any idea ??
<ahmed> ??
<SlimeyPete> I have the same problem. If you find out how to fix it, let me know ;)
<ahmed> lol...kai..
<ahmed> now its ma first time to run liinux... do u know any good games that it is compaitable with ubuntu and good to play.. i dun want solitare or this basic stuff am talkin abt halflife,, generals,counter strike ? any gamers around ???
<jussi01> ahmed: tremulous, enemy territory, open arena
<jussi01> just to name a few...
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: Half-Life 2 can be made to run in Linux. The Quake games and Neverwinter Nights also have clients available, as does UT2004
<jussi01> tremulous and open arena are in the repos, enemy territory isnt
<SlimeyPete> WoW also runs
<stefan> Hello all :)
<ahmed> warcraft 3 ?
<SlimeyPete> And there's a Counterstrike-like game called Ture Combat: Elite (or something similar)
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: not sure about WC3. It might work. Look into Wine and Cedega.
<stefan> I have kvpnc running and need to export a openvpn connection and can not find the config files or a way to export
<ahmed> well now u mentioned many games,,, how to get them to run.. ? also is it some emulator to run them or there is a linux version of them ??
<stefan> Is there a way to do this
<stefan> Can someone help?
<jussi01> ahmed: some games you need wine/cedega, tho many are now coming to linux
<NiceGuyUK> SlimeyPete and ahmed: I set the Win+T shortcut up to launch Konsole using KControl without problems
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: for some (quake games, doom 3, UT2004, NWN, enemy territory, tc:e and tremulous) there are linux clients available. Otherwise, you have to use Wine or Cedega to run them.
<ahmed> k wont wine or cedega be slow in running themm
<SlimeyPete> NiceGuyUK: odd. Maybe it's an issue with certain keyboards/layouts.
<ahmed> i mean emulation is always slow
<ahmed> sliemeypete: i guess so
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: Wine Is Not An Emulatore (hence the name ;)
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: Wine can be as fast as Windows for some games
<SlimeyPete> it's just a re-implementation of the Windows API - it doesn't emulate a computer.
<mordocan> hoi leute
<NiceGuyUK> SlimeyPete: cheapest laptop I could find here, never had any problems. Expensive ones are the trouble!
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: the only problem is that Wine doesn't run everything, and it can be buggy.
<NiceGuyUK> !de | mordocan
<ubotu> mordocan: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mordocan> can someone help me intall my network printer?(using d-link as printserver)
<mordocan> i can speak english aswell just forgot to use it :)
<NiceGuyUK> lol, ok
<ahmed> shall i install wine or cedega ?
<NiceGuyUK> wine = free as in beer
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: install Wine first. If it doesn't work, try Cedega.
<NiceGuyUK> cedega = pay a sunscription
<SlimeyPete> Cedega costs money unless you pirate it.
<jussi01> SlimeyPete: or compile it...
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: check out appdb.winehq.com for a list of things which run in Wine
<NiceGuyUK> *cough* we don't encourage that kinda behaviour round here ;)
<SlimeyPete> jussi01: well yeah, or that. That's tricky, though ;)
<jussi01> SlimeyPete: yeah...
<ahmed> k installed wine now ,, shal i just run exe files
<ahmed> or there is some to be done first /
<jussi01> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jussi01> ahmed: ^
<NiceGuyUK> why is the traceroute in the standard repos marked as untrusted?
<NiceGuyUK> !traceroute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about traceroute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* NiceGuyUK pokes ubotu with a stick for never knowing anything about things
<haydar_> Hmm lol
<haydar_> how can i do a complete cleanreboot :P
<NiceGuyUK> K Menu -> Log Out -> Restart ?
<ahmed> guys i tried running a game now in wine ,, it runs very slow and graphics are badd also this eror appears ..Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<haydar_> Well then it starts all the programs
<haydar_> i left before reboot
<NiceGuyUK> ah ok, in KControl, look for the stuf about Sessions, you can set it to start a clean session every time
<haydar_> O; oky
<haydar_> Hmm i cant find kcontrol
<haydar_> :P
<haydar_> aah got it nvm
<Timsen> hi, i have a network with some ubuntu hosts, but these hosts do not answer to broadcast pings, is that a feature or a bug ? :)
<Glaf> How do i fix the nvidia driver when. The nvidia kernel module has another version then the X module has?
* stevec__ hates writing sodding strategies :-s
<sayers> How do I share my printer of samba so the windows laptop can use it?
<Glaf> How do i fix the nvidia driver when. The nvidia kernel module has another version then the X module has?
<jussi01> !printing | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jussi01> Glaf: Im sorry, I have no knowledge of that, someone will drop in some time, that will know
<jussi01> In the meantime, does this help?
<jussi01> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sayers> I don't understand this line : #Modify 192.168.0.* to match your configuration.
* jussi01 uses an intel card...
<jussi01> works out of the box...
<Glaf> not with my 8800GTX :(
<jussi01> sayers, you need to chage that to the start of your network config
<sayers> And where would I find that information?
<jussi01> sayers: what do the network addresses on tyur network currently look like
<jussi01> sayers: type if config into terminal
<jussi01> sorry, ifconfig
<jussi01> sayers then pastebin me the output
<youbuntu> how do i turn up microphone gain?
<jussi01> youbuntu: click mixer when you click on the volume control, then go to input
<sayers> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sayers> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21970/
<youbuntu> jussi01 : thanks
<jussi01> youbuntu: np's
<jussi01> sayers: Allow From 192.168.1.*
<jussi01> thats what it sould look like for you...
<jussi01> the second last line
<sayers> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> sayers: drop back if you have any other problems
<sayers> jussi01: I don't think I have "/etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf"
<jussi01> sayers: are you running dapper?
<sayers> No, feisty
<sayers> Oh, I read now. Where is Network Options?
<jussi01> is it not in the same file you just edited?
<sayers> Maybe it is...
<sayers> jussi01: it doesnt have anything about network options
<jussi01> sayers: can you pastebin the file contents for me?
<sayers> Found somthing very similar to what they want tho
<sayers> Anyway I have to go now, I will finish the seccond part later. Thanks jussi01
<jussi01> sayers: no probs
<buz> can anyone tell me how i trigger the code path guidance power manager uses for suspending on the cli?
<Ayabara> anyone know of some resources to help me get tv out on my laptop working? I need to connect to a 1366*768 lcd tv, but I only get "signal out of range"
<buz> does your lcd have vga or dvi?
<monzie> is dvi really better
<buz> yes
<buz> very much so if you can use, use it
* monzie has a 19inch lcd monitor with vga input only
<Ayabara> buz: it has both, but I need to connect vga-vga
<buz> what resolution does your laptop lcd have
<Ayabara> 1680*1050
<buz> try running it at 800x600 or something
<buz> what graphics card?
<Ayabara> ati m300 (currently using the open source driver)
<buz> look into xinerama config
<buz> for dual head
<buz> if you want clone, you wil lneed to lower resolution of main lcd
<Ayabara> buz: ok. If I choose clone, should I do something to deactivate the vga output when nothing is connected to it? to save power I mean
<Stratys> ahhhh... please help me
<buz> no idea how you would deactivate that
<neonlinux> hey, anyone know where i can get the latest version of iceweasel?
<neonlinux> preferably a tar
<Stratys> I have an error on line 47 of my sources list and I can't get in to change it
<neonlinux> Stratys: cant sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> neonlinux: iceweasel is firefox, just without the logos
<neonlinux> stdin: isnt there also a few things not included?
<neonlinux> that have been stripped from the build?
<Ayabara> I have ati dualconfig at work, with 1440*900 and 1280*1024. Maybe I could just as well use ati's driver
<buz> radeon and ati drivers should be the same these days, no?
<stdin> neonlinux: it's mostly the same, but with a few patches, the website is here: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ the code should be there too
<neonlinux> stdin: cool thanks... was oping to find a version based upon firefox2 last build there is from 22 oct 2006
<Stratys> neonlinux I am a newbie and I have no idea what im looking for
<neonlinux> buz: i think that may depend on the age of the card
<buz> x300 should be supported
<buz> iirc
<buz> X1000+ is not
<buz> (i must know, i suffer of fglrx with my x1400)
<neonlinux> Stratys: ok, open a terminal, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<neonlinux> Stratys: go down to line 47
<Stratys> neonlinux im there
<neonlinux> ok.. whats on that line
<Stratys> ok i deleted the bad source...now what
<neonlinux> ok, after deleting teh bad source (are you in nano)?
<Stratys> neonlinux yes sir
<neonlinux> press ctrl+o
<neonlinux> it will ask if you want to save it
<Stratys> cool thank you
<neonlinux> no worries.. after hitting ctrl+o it will ask to save.. hit enter to save, and after that hit ctrl+x to exit
<ReMiiRuru> I'm trying to compile kernel, but I'm getting 'make[1] : *** [.tmp_vmlinux1]  Error 1' and 'make: *** [debian/stamp-build-kernel]  Error 2'. How can I get rid of those?
<spawn57> ReMiiRuru: why are you compiling the kernel though?
<neonlinux> ok.. later all
<dromer> how can I see what filesystem a hd has? I have a 2.5" ancient hd (still has win95 on it) connected with a 2.5->3.5 converter to a 3.5->usb converter .. my pc doesn't recognize it, and I can't mount it manually because I don't know the filesystem
<DJServers> hi all
<spawn57> dromer: you can use cfdisk, or in kubuntu you can use..um
<paolo_> hi. i have to check the actual status of CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST (kernel). how can i do?
<ReMiiRuru> spawn57: Because I'm silly idiot and nvidia drivers won't work with me, nvnews guys said it might be kernel bug, and I remember it worked with kernel I'm trying to compile... so, I just wanted to test it out.
<berkes> anyone here using kate for coding?
<spawn57> system settings -> advanced -> file and disk systems
<berkes> I'd like to know if there is a trick/way to perform regexp search-replace over multiple lines.
<DJServers> berkes: what you mean coding whit kate
<DJServers> for sites?
<berkes> DJServers: any coding, C, C++, Perl/PHP Css etc
<DJServers> o no i dont
<spawn57> ReMiiRuru: compiling the kernel is a big thing, can you tell me how you installed the nvidia driver?
<Glaf> How do i fix the nvidia drivers when the Nvidia kernel module and X module has different versions?
<spawn57> paolo_: get the kernel headers for your kernel version, install them, and check the .config file it comes iwth
<ReMiiRuru> spawn57: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21594/
<berkes> Basically I'd like to know, e.g. how to replace '} else {' with '}\n else {' and such replacements.
<icecruncher> how can i open edit and save binaries?
<ahmed> hi ,, guys how to installl deamon tools in kubuntu
<ahmed> ?
<berkes> icecruncher: do you have a hexeditor?
<icecruncher> berkes: no, any good ones?
<ahmed> Hello
<spawn57> ReMiiRuru: damn...that's harsh
<spawn57> ReMiiRuru: alright there's a debian way for doign this that's  more neater, lemme just get you the link
<berkes> icecruncher: you won't believe it, but its called. (drumrrrrrroolll)
<paolo_> spawn57: without kernel headers, is there a way to obtain the info?
<berkes> khexedit
<icecruncher> lol
<spawn57> paolo_: not that I know of ..there might be though
<mizzle> I want beryl working here on kubuntu.
<mizzle> I installed the stuff in Adept
<icecruncher> berkes: thnks
<spawn57> ReMiiRuru: http://www.debianplanet.org/node.php?id=164
<ReMiiRuru> spawn57: Thanks, I'll look trough that.
<ubuntu_> hallo
<ubuntu_> can anyone guide me how to restore my mbr
<ubuntu_> it gives me an error
<ubuntu_> error 15
<ubuntu_> i use kubuntu feisty
<PhinnFort> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<youbuntu>  my audio mic input is very quiet( at play back) kmix mic volume is up with mic boost selected - an ideas on how to increace mic gain more?
<leotr> where are files downloaded by apt-get stored and how can i reuse them?
<llutz> leotr: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubuntu_> theres no error 15 there
<shinigami> hi all
<shinigami> do you like kubuntu 7.04?
<mc__> shinigami: i do
<shinigami> ^^
<shinigami> me 2
<shinigami> i've just reinstalled it
<eljefe> does anyone know how to boot VMWare files within Qemu?
<eljefe> how do i lock my PCM volume in my KMix?  what does PCM even mean?
<NiceGuyUK> Pulse Code Modulation
<PhinnFort> soundthingy
<PhinnFort> :D
<NiceGuyUK> I know what it is, just dunno how to lock it ;)
<NiceGuyUK> anyone know how I add programs to Katapult's list of programs it recognises?
<PhinnFort> NiceGuyUK: throw it in the menu?
<JuJuBee> What command can I use to find the size of the folders in my home dir?  ls -alh only shows the folders as 4K
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: du -h
<PhinnFort> -h for human readable numbers
<NiceGuyUK> PhinnFort: it picks up anything thats in Kicker?
<PhinnFort> NiceGuyUK: it picks up the .desktop files in the usual places
<PhinnFort> i believe
<NiceGuyUK> ah ok
<NiceGuyUK> ta
<PhinnFort> :P
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<JuJuBee> I dont want it to list all the files, just the files and or folders in the current working dir.
<JuJuBee> I'm running out of space and I need to figure out which folders in my home dir are taking up so much.
<eljefe> JuJuBee: use the 'du' command
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: use filelight
<PhinnFort> !info filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<PhinnFort> it's pure genius for finding out what's taking space
<kingcobra_> can somebody tell me why kopete wont connect to my gmail acc
<PhinnFort> kingcobra_: bad karma
<eljefe> filelight is buggy
<PhinnFort> eljefe: how so?
<PhinnFort> it crashes when you close it, but otherwise it's quite nice
<kingcobra_> PhinnFort, gaim will connect tho
<JuJuBee> I need to know what switches to use with du so It doesn't show me all files recursively.
<PhinnFort> kingcobra_: sorry, can't help, gone for food
<kingcobra_> PhinnFort, i think i hav the right params in right place
<PhinnFort> JuJuBee: just install filelight
<PhinnFort> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-utils/filelight/radial_map.png
<kingcobra_> PhinnFort, ok
<JuJuBee> I found it... du -hs
<kingcobra_> can anybody help with kopete please
<asincrono> I don't know, what's the problem?
<kingcobra_> asincrono,  kopete wont connect to my gmail acc
<kingcobra_> asincrono, in basic setup are you supposed to have full email add for id
<numan> i just updated to feisty fawn and got the error for restricted driver usage,anybody know how to solve it?
<asincrono> sorry I never connect to gmail with kopete :S
<kingcobra_> asincrono, ok
<asincrono> don't you need to use yahoo to connect to gmail account?
<kingcobra_> not with gaim anyway
<asincrono> ok, sorry
<kingcobra_> asincrono, its a jabber network i think
<JuJuBee> I customize my kmenu somewhat and I want the current config to be given to any new accounts created on the server.  What do I copy from the local machine to the skel folder on the server to make this happen?
* meuhlol is away: tre absent  partir de maintenant.
<jovans> Kde 3.5.7 for fesity lokk at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<KiPSeRoN> somone can help me i install all the java componnets in kubuntu the sun-java6-jre jdk plugin but when i type java to run class file from java i get this error:http://pastebin.ca/502292 somone know how to solve that how i can run the class from the sun java jdk
<paolo_> hi. i have to download a packet from /pub/Linux/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m . which is the line that I have to add in repos list, in order to manage this repository?
<JuJuBee> Should I copy the entire .kde folder to /etc/skel if I want all newly created accounts to start with the current settings?
<Glaf> How do i fix the nvidia driver when the nvidia kernel module have another version then the X module?
<dwidmann> Glaf: try running the nvidia installer with --uninstall, then reinstall it.
<paolo_> hi. i have to download a packet from /pub/Linux/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m . which is the line that I have to add in repos list, in order to manage this repository?
<Glaf> Did that and it works. But when I restart the pc the error is back.
<faidillinger> Hi there, has anyone got any idea on how to make firefox open a kmail new message windows when i click on a mailto link ?????
<dwidmann> glaf, hmm, it must not be removing all versions when it does that then, darn.
<dwidmann> Glaf, try running "sudo updatedb" then "locate nvidia | grep [sk] o", try removing the files that come up, well, only the ones in /usr/lib32 or /usr/lib/libnvidia or /usr/lib/nvidia
<dwidmann> *I think*
<BenWhitey> hi
<dwidmann> hi
<BenWhitey> can anyone help me with my interfaces file? i think i messed it up
<dwidmann> interfaces file?
<BenWhitey> ./etc/network/interfaces
<Glaf> <dwidmann>when  i rmmod  nvidia. And then startx it works.
<dwidmann> which package owns that file? You could try moving that file, then reinstalling the package and see if it works.
<BenWhitey> well, i need to cinfigure it
<BenWhitey> i'm having trouble making my wireless work
<BenWhitey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450987&highlight=interfaces
* dwidmann is still in the wired world
<BenWhitey> its for my lapotp
<BenWhitey> right now i'm in windows on my desktop which is wired
<dwidmann> I've never set up a wireless network, probably best to check back later, when the channel is more active
<dwidmann> apart from that, maybe you could find something out from this:
<dwidmann> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elisboa> Hi, where can I find info about how to enable compiz in KDE?
<boud> Eek... After updating to 3.5.7, kmail crashes for me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21978/
<dwidmann> :O KDE 3.5.7 was released and I missed it? For shame (on me)
<BenWhitey> hmm
<BenWhitey> yeah, well i'm stumped
<dwidmann> wait a minute ..... it was released today ... okay, I guess that isn't too bad on my part
<calamari> hi
<calamari> I'd like to execute a program when a certain user logs into kdm, but not when other users log in.  Where do I do this?
<dwidmann> boud: what were you doing when it crashed?
<spark_> hi
<boud> dwidmann: starting kmail
<dwidmann> calamari: well, you could save the session
<calamari> dwidmann: the program doesn't continue to run
<dwidmann> boud: get any extra output when starting it from konsole?
<dwidmann> calamari: it doesn't?
<calamari> dwidmann: correct
<elisboa> If I $(call compiz -replace), it replaces kwin, but doesn't give a window manager. How do I fix it?
<dwidmann> and you need it to?
<boud> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21979/
<calamari> dwidmann: no.. it just changes some settings and then terminates
<dwidmann> calamari: just a script or something? if so ... you could put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<boud> dwidmann: I can start kmail as another user
<calamari> dwidmann: thanks!
<boud> dwidmann: so I guess the undefined symbols don't hurt
<dwidmann> boud: if you can start it as another user, try purging your user config
<cewanf> Just installed KDE 3.5.7, and now the feature to move a window to another screen using a keyboard shortcut has been removed, very annoying! anyone know why?
<dwidmann> undefined symbols means that you don't have (all of, at least) the debugging symbols installed, as far as I can understand
<boud> dwidmann: that's what I'm doing now, but that's a problem. Given that I'm a very heavy kmail user with a lots of accounts, filters and folders.
<dwidmann> I would reckon it would be kdepim-dbg or something
<calamari> dwidmann: do I have to use any sort of naming scheme or does it just execute everything in that directory that can be executed?
<dwidmann> calamari: everything
<calamari> dwidmann: perfect.. thanks a lot :)
<dwidmann> calamari: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> Morning All :)
<dwidmann> morning BluesKaj
<sparrw> I have 4 displays.  4 monitors, 4 screens, 4 devices.  If I use just the first one, it works.  If I use just the fourth one, it works.  If I use either of the middle two then I get insufficient memory errors from X.  Help?
<dwidmann> boud: I'm pretty sure the mail folder is seperate ... leave ~/Mail intact and see if it will start
<cewanf> the reason I am asking this here is that I believe that the kubuntu team patched kde 3.5.6 so that this feature would be added
<Daisuke_Ido> 4 displays under linux and you wonder why it doesn't work?
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: I don't see why it would be that far-fetched, dual monitor is really easy to set up
<boud> dwidmann: sure, and all my mail is on my server, I'm using dimap. But re-configuring six accounts, recreating all the filters and folder settings is lots of work.
<dromer> hi all, I'm trying to create a new partition table for an old 2.5 hd of my laptop, I have it hooked up to usb, but gfdisk gives me (after writing to disk): Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table.  a reboot doesn't fix it, the partition table is not writen
<dromer> that's cfdisk*
<sjapbnc5> Jo
<Daisuke_Ido> cewanf: have you looked in the keyboard shortcuts dialog to set that particular shortcut?
<dwidmann> boud: then try leaving those parts for now, and delete the rest of the settings, then if neccessary systematically start deleting other parts. Just trying to save you some time & effort.
<sparrw> Daisuke_Ido: err, why wouldnt it work?  ive had it working plenty of times in the past with 4 or more
<boud> dwidmann: yes... I'll do that.
<Daisuke_Ido> sparrw: dunno, seems like overkill, maybe?
<sparrw> depends on the application
<BenWhitey> (sigh), wireless networking is so easy in windows
<cewanf> I agree BenWhitey
<BenWhitey> (sigh)
<cewanf> Daisuke_Ido: yup, and it was there before I upgraded to KDE 3.5.7 which was released today
<Daisuke_Ido> well that sucks
<Daisuke_Ido> ever think that maybe it was just removed?
<dwidmann> I guess I had best upgrade to kde 3.5.7 ... I hope it won't be too much trouble
<cewanf> I wish I didn't upgrade, I really miss that feature :-(
<cewanf> it's a great feature when working with a dual monitor setup
<Daisuke_Ido> so downgrade?
<cewanf> good idea, how do I do that?
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<cewanf> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> personally, i would have waited for a repo
<cewanf> hmm, what do you mean? I added the kubuntu repo
<cewanf> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, so reinstall 3.56 perhaps
<LjL> oh, kde 3.5.7, sweet
<Daisuke_Ido> they usually don't have a kubuntu repo available that soon
<cewanf> I think they added it too fast
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: it's been same-day a lot of times before, at worst it lags by a day or two ...
<cewanf> how do I reinstall 3.5.6?
<LjL> erm, how come www.kde.org doesn't have an announcement on the front page...
<LjL> !downgrade | cewanf
<ubotu> cewanf: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<dwidmann> cewanf: can be ab it of a pain, just remove the repo, apt-get update, then apt-get install every last kde related package.
<cewanf> dwidmann: okey, I will try that!
<cewanf> ubotu: you dont recommend dwidmanns solution?
<dwidmann> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cewanf> LjL: I am not really talking about downgrading Ubuntu, but downgrading KDE, no?
<LjL> cewanf: the concept is not very much different. you can try but it will be a pain and there's still the possibility of breaking it.
<Daisuke_Ido> time to upgrade :)
<cewanf> daarn, I have gotten so used to this feature, using it all the time now to move windows
<lucifiel> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daisuke_Ido> downloading 3.5.7 now
<dwidmann> me to Daisuke_Ido
<dwidmann> *too
<BluesKaj> BBL
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know how to fasten my boot times (it takes 40s, but it would be nice to get it faster)
<mikkael> where can i setup my hotkeys in kubuntu (talking about special keyboard buttons, like volume up/down etc) ? at the moment only some of them work
<Daisuke_Ido> 40s?  i'd kill for that.  i'm at at least a minute or more...
<dwidmann>  iarwain_ booting with the "profile" option is a good place to start
<cewanf> So this is the patch that apparently the Kubuntu team applied to 3.5.6, but were too lazy (or forgot) to apply to 3.5.7: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/xinerama/
<iarwain_> dwidmann: gonna try right away xD see you later ;-)
<mikkael> !hotkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cewanf> mikkael: add kmix to applet panel, then right click on it and choose "Configure global shortcuts"
<dwidmann> Daisuke_Ido: I think at one point I had mine down to 18s
<mikkael> cewanf: doesnt work
<mikkael> cewanf: it recognizes if i configure those buttons to it, but if i press them it doesnt do
<Daisuke_Ido> i errored out on 3.5.7
<cewanf> ah, special buttons? sorry, thought you were talking about regular key combinations
<mikkael> nope, special ones
<vit_> hello
<vit_> anybody here
<mikkael> cewanf: i OSD appears, but at the moment only for mute and lower volume, but not for increase volume
<mikkael> cewanf: *a
<RC-Needs-Help> hello vit_
<vit_> somebody speak english or spanish?
<vit_> how are you?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine we speak english
<RC-Needs-Help> well n you
<vit_> where are you from?
<Daisuke_Ido> #kubuntu-es if you want spanish
<RC-Needs-Help> south africa
<vit_> very good
<RC-Needs-Help> i cant help with anything if you wanted help
<vit_> and what are you to do?
<RC-Needs-Help> nothing much, just trying to learn
<RC-Needs-Help> from people who know linux
<arykn> Hi. I want to conect to internet. I need to change the usser name and pasword. How can I do it?
<cewanf> seems you are connected, otherwise it would be hard joining this chat :-)
<RC-Needs-Help> :)
<arykn> haha, yes. but now Im using Win$
<vit_> i don't know so much about linux
<vit_> i like to learn a lot
<arykn> I cant connecto me from Kubuntu
<ads_> any way to get a windows media plyr web plugin for linux???
<vit_> alguien habla espaol
<vit_> ?
<Neil-> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dwidmann> ads_: nope. Youc an play back quite a many audio/video formats with kaffeine, kmplayer, or vlc plugins though.
<ahmed> hello,, after installing beryl and using the xgl driver now games run very slow in wine though they used to run fast,, when i change session to gnome or kde without xgl it works fine but not all the games work cause they have a problem in registry,, though they run in the xgl session ,,, PLEAZE HELP
<vit_> gracias
<vit_> si me entiendes
<ads_> ahh  unfortunately my fav radio show is on the web as windows media plyr plugin    shaaame
<ads_> cud always use vmware i guess
<arykn> <cewanf> do you know how to get there?
<ahmed> hello,, after installing beryl and using the xgl driver now games run very slow in wine though they used to run fast,, when i change session to gnome or kde without xgl it works fine but not all the games work cause they have a problem in registry,, though they run in the xgl session ,,, PLEAZE HELP
<cewanf> arykn: sorry no
<arykn> ok, thanks
<cewanf> ads_: try to locate the stream url, then open it in amarok
<sdx> does anyone know why i get this error "Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0" "
<ads_> aha  okz  ill try that
<ads_> thanQ
<_eMaX_> is there a way to start a kde program from the commandline so that it automatically is set to run "always on top" of other windows?
<MetaBookfoziS> Hi all
<purdobol> elo
<MetaBookfoziS> has anybody working rt2561 wireless card?
<MetaBookfoziS> i haev one, seems working, but i can't connect with it
<BenWhitey> hmm
<BenWhitey> i have a similar issue
<BenWhitey> i'm waiting for a replay on the forums
<BenWhitey> but a different card
<vit_> somebody can help me please
<MetaBookfoziS> i have disabled the networkmanager as others said
<BenWhitey> i can't open networkmanager lol
<purdobol> ;] 
<rizoma> hi
<MetaBookfoziS> and setted up in the interfaces my device
<MetaBookfoziS> all cool, but i can'T get ip, and nowhere any debug output
<BenWhitey> i think i messed up hte interfaces
<BenWhitey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450987
<MetaBookfoziS> anybody knows how can we debug this ?
<MetaBookfoziS> thx i check
<BenWhitey> thats mine
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> you won't find a solution
<MetaBookfoziS> :/
<BenWhitey> at least i dont' think you will
<thomax> I've got a fat32 external HD with 2 partitions, when I mount 'em in kubuntu I've got 2gb free space on it, when I mount it in windows I've got 30gb free space on it, any ideas?
<iarwain_> dwidmann: 'profile' only saved me 3 seconds =)
<BenWhitey> thomax>  maybe your partition tables are messed up?
<thomax> how can it be that it gives correct free space in windows and not in linux?
<BenWhitey> no clue
<blekos__> hi, i've run this command rsync -arvu /home /etc /opt
<calamari> thomax: did you already do a scandisk or a fsck?
<thomax> nop
<blekos__> but somehow it copies itself to / partition
<blekos__> is there a way to reverse it or find duplicate entries?
<vit_> chapaopo nopo quipisipieperonpo apayupudarpa. nopo propoblempe, esperonpo nopo nepecepesipitenpe depe mipi
<calamari> thomax: fat32 gets messed up all the time.. I'd recommend it, just in case
<Guest_826_> How can aces to my internet conections information?
<Guest_826_>  I want to change the login user name and password
<vit_> of wa
<MetaBookfoziS> wtf is ra0:avahi?
<boud> Argh. It turns out to be completely impossible to rebuild my kmail dimap cache with 3.5.7 :-(
<DarkFeeling> hi can i speak spanish in here?
<DarkFeeling> seems like no ok
<DarkFeeling> is there any command to know the KDE version im using now? so i can download the correct theme from kde-lok.com
<Sanne> DarkFeeling: click help/about kde in any kde program, should give you the info
<thomax> Free cluster summary wrong (2059 vs. really 426441)
<thomax> this was the prob
<_eMaX_> is there a way to start a kde program from the commandline so that it automatically is set to run "always on top" of other windows?
<calamari> thomax: good 'ol fat32 :)
<DarkFeeling> Sanne, thanks!!
<Sanne> DarkFeeling: you're welcome :)
<calamari> _eMaX_: http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=15748
<bch> what is latest version of kde?
<iarwain_> bch: 3.5.7 i think
<bch> im showing 3.5.5 as whats installed
<bch> not too far off then. thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> bch: you're running edgy
<bch> yeah
<iarwain_> anyone know how to fasten the wireless connecting? (takes about a minute to connect to my WPA-wifi)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, pretty close, looks like only a few minor changes between
<blekos__> i have and external hd, can anyoen tell me the command to have a FULL system backup there with tar?
<bch> i support about 6 people running ubuntu. the two newest hires are running feisty, so I will have switch if I ever get time
<pisq> am now running ubuntu 7.04, just installed last night.
<bch> blekos, you ever use rsync? it will get all your files, but don't expect to reinstall from the backup files.
<Daisuke_Ido> i did something horrible
<Daisuke_Ido> i installed ubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> haven't used gnome since 6.06, maybe it's nicer now
<dorin_> How can i set refresh rate to 60Hz using nvidia-glx? I can do this only using nvidia-glx-legacy. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> and something has GOT to be done about making the other language channels known around here.
<thomax> thomas@linuxbox:~$ fsck.vfat /dev/sde2
<thomax> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<calamari> Daisuke_Ido: one thing about gnome... it never gets nicer, it only gets worse.. they take away features on each release
<thomax> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<thomax> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<thomax>   65:01/00
<thomax> 1) Copy original to backup
<thomax> 2) Copy backup to original
<thomax> 3) No action
<thomax> what to do?
<LjL> copy original to backup
<thomax> thanks
<thomax> Free cluster summary wrong (69545 vs. really 1266724)
<thomax> 1) Correct
<thomax> 2) Don't correct
<calamari> Daisuke_Ido: that's why I switched to KDE .. they seem to be keeping stuff around.. if that ever changes, goodbye KDE as well :)
<thomax> I suppose 1 over here
<calamari> thomax: ya
<rizoma> hi, my kubuntu sometimes shutdown , where i can read some logs to understand what's going on? (sorry for bad english)
<thomax> it says: Leaving file system unchanged.
<_eMaX_> thanks
<calamari> thomax: did you run with sufficient permissions?
<Daisuke_Ido> thomax: here's what you do: you use pastebin for long pastes like that.
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay?
<thomax> <Daisuke_Ido> yeah sorry, had not to much time
<thomax>  <calamari> good idea ^^
<calamari> bbl
<Daisuke_Ido> be back eventually
<galathalion> halp! Opera wont start! I klick the icon and its loading but then it just vanish and nothing happens! pls help me.
<iarwain_> hiya, someone knows why my wireless connects so slowly? (i have a WPA2 wifi)
<thomax> permisions don't change shit
<iarwain_> galathalion: try running it via konsole?
<thomax> :'(
<galathalion> iarwain_: still wont start.
<iarwain_> galathalion: do you get an error?
<galathalion> iarwain_: yeah.. a pretty big one.
<iarwain_> galathalion: it would be helpful if you pastebin'ed that ;-)
<galathalion> iarwain_: how does it work?
<hydan> opensuse or kubuntu?
<hydan> are there preconfigurations, saved desktop settings that make your desktop like suse's?
<iarwain_> galathalion: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , paste your error, get the link, paste link here xD
<galathalion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21984/
<galathalion> :D
<MidMark> hi, someone can tell me if in his/her ubuntu installation has one partition in fstab and if yes if it's shown in media:/ list?
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome still sucks
<Daisuke_Ido> took me less than a minute to realize that :D
<iarwain_> galathalion: did you install sun-java5-jre ? or sun-java6-jre?
<galathalion> iarwain_: no
<rizoma> http://pastebin.ca/502491 someone can help me?
<iarwain_> galathalion: install it then ;-) 'sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre'
<galathalion> iarwain_: ok :>
<galathalion> iarwain_: should it work then?
<iarwain_> galathalion: i suppose it should
<galathalion> ok.. exiting.
<galathalion> :D
<Haydar`> ok :) i fixed sound
<Haydar`> anyone
<Haydar`> if i install beryl
<Haydar`> and i play a fullscreened 3D game
<Haydar`> will it effect the fps
<Haydar`> or
<iarwain_> Haydar`: try full sentences ;-) and no, if you Disable Beryl, it will not affect your fps (as far as i know)
<Haydar`> okay, so if i install beryl and play a 3D game it wont effect the frames
<iarwain_> Haydar`: if you disable beryl before playing ;-) (changing back to kwin will do)
<hydan> last night i mentioned that installed kde4base which ended up using 600+mb of hard drive space, when i did apt-get remove, only 300+mb were removed. Someone recommended I use Aptitude, I tried it whenever I wanted to remove Evolution, and it did the same thing the apt-get remove command did, and left dependencies i didn't need. Is there a better package management system?
<jermain> hi everyone
<jermain> i said HI! Now acknowledge my precence and bow down, you mere humans!
<iarwain_> hydan: when i use aptitude, it tells me what packages are not needed anymore, and deletes them aswell. Could it be that some packages needed by Evolution are needed by other programs aswell?) Don't know anything about KDE4 though
<jermain> ;)
<iarwain_> jermain: ;o
<dwidmann> :O looks like one of my most hated kde+xinerama related bugs is fixed in kde 3.5.7 :)
<jermain> low priority question: does anyone here play freeciv?
<hydan> thanks iarwain_
<iarwain_> hydan: np's =)
<hydan> :)
<jermain> !freeciv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeciv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bch> jermain, i tried freeciv several times over the years and never really liked it
<jermain> lol, well i could try haha
<bch> it just doesnt compare to the real civ games
<Admiral_Chicago> hydan: apitude
<jermain> bch: icic i like it but i have this returning problem
<bch> well, i can't help ya ;)
<jermain> i dunno when a trade route makes a profit ><
<Admiral_Chicago> or try apt-get autoremove
<jermain> hehe
<jermain> dang
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato :) !!!
<who_> how come ktorrent cuts off my modem??
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean cuts off?
<who_> it make it stop working
<who_> all lights go blank
<Haydar`> hmm people can hear my ingame sounds
<Haydar`> and i can hear my self when i talk
<who_> only when running ktorrent
<brian_> its saying get broadband ;-) jp
<Haydar`> anyone know how to fix this :P
<jthomas> good day!  does anyone know, is Launchpad down?  I want to make a bugreport but it keeps telling me to try later.
<who_> its cable it is broadband
<who_> :)
<Haydar`> anyone ?
<brian_> who: yes
<jthomas> Haydar`: whats the issue?  sorry just joined
<dwidmann> o.O maybe your ISP just doesn't like bittorrent, or something
<biblioteca> hi
<Haydar`> hmm people can hear my ingame sounds
<Haydar`> anyone know how to fix this :P
<Haydar`> and i can hear my self when i talk
<Haydar`> i know it has something to do with mute and stuff
<SlimeyPete> Haydar`: move further away from the speakers?...
<Haydar`> SlimeyPete
<who_> hmmm that sux
<Haydar`> its a headset
<Haydar`> Sennheiser :P
<who_> thx
<jthomas> yes i'd say its a feedback issue, either move further away or find a way to 'dull' the sensitivity on your mic
<jthomas> i've not noticed that on my headset
<jthomas> do you have your plugs in wrong somehow?
<Haydar`> its all fine the plugs
<Haydar`> maybe its in the settings
<Haydar`> of the mixer
<Dushmol> Bjr tt le monde
<faidillinger> bjr
<jthomas> Haydar`: in Audacity there is a way to capture the speaker output as an input, maybe its something similar
<jthomas> do you have the JACK running?  it might be something there
<Haydar`> its not that
<Haydar`> it has something to do
<Haydar`> with muting and stuff
<Haydar`> on windows i can talk normally without people hearing
<jthomas> i'm not sure then, good luck
<Haydar`> my ingame sounds
<jthomas> good day!  does anyone know, is Launchpad down?  I want to make a bugreport but it keeps telling me to try later.
<lucky_lucas> does anyone noticed a problem with adept and kde 3.5.7 ? I think it removed the ubuntu way of managing repos ?
<jthomas> lucky_lucas: from where did you get 3.5.7??  unless its an official package it may have done somethig...
<jthomas> but i don't know for sure
<lucky_lucas> jthomas: It had been released today
<Jucato> jthomas: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<lucky_lucas> it's available  in hte kubuntu repos
<jthomas> awesome!  but is it in ubuntu's repo?
<Jucato> 3.5.7 is officially released
<jthomas> no kidding?
<ejupin> jthomas: www.kde.org
<lucky_lucas> no
<jthomas> and its already in the official repos?
<ejupin> yep
<damien_> bonjour y aurait il un francais
<lucky_lucas> but it seems to destroy the way kubuntu manage repository
<Jucato> jthomas: check the announcement
<Jucato> !fr | damien_
<ubotu> damien_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lucky_lucas> damien_: oui
<Jucato> lucky_lucas: please explain
<ejupin> lucky_lucas: i did the update via apt-get, no problems at all here
<damien_> j ai 2 ou 3 questions a propos de mandriva???
<lucky_lucas> Jucato: Kubuntu display a little window on top of adept with tabs to check authentifiaction and stuff like that
<damien_> qq un pourrait il me renseigner svp
<lucky_lucas> damien_: va sur ubuntu-fr
<Jucato> damien_: please English only
<lucky_lucas> Jucato:
<lucky_lucas> for example in the release of 3.5.7 it mentions that click the auth... tab
<damien_> j y suis aller et c pour ca que je suis la j ai rien trouver
<Jucato> !fr | damien_
<ubotu> damien_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jthomas> aah yes, those packages... its nice to get them quickly but i've had enough of trying to update from the KDE people/ Jonathan Riddell.  They work but always cause me problems down the road.  I learned not to do that back with SuSE and i am not starting with it again!
<blackflag> how can I backup a route table?
<jthomas> (nothing against Jonathan Riddell!)
<neverblue> http://pastebin.ca/502597 <-- can someone look at my xorg.conf to setup duals?
<jthomas> neverblue: ATI or NVidia?
<neverblue> SiS + onboard Intel
<jthomas> mmm... not sure, look at this tho http://www.ubuntux.org/howto-setup-dual-monitors-with-nvidia-in-ubuntu
<OptimusRex> Hi all. Can someone remind me how to go into konsole and change my display settings. What is the command to type in?
<jthomas> may give you some hints, but i cannot look into it right now for you
<neverblue> um, its not an nvidia card, btw
<jthomas> kcontrol
<neverblue> but thanks tough
<neverblue> though*
<jthomas> neverblue: just for the setup/hints that it might give you
<neverblue> jthomas, i hand wrote the xorg.conf myself
<Jucato> !xconfig | OptimusRex
<neverblue> I know a thing or two ;)
<ubotu> OptimusRex: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<jthomas> neverblue: cool, because i really don't! lol
* neverblue noticed
* jthomas says, 'ouch.'
<duiliu> slack rox
<duiliu> slackware
<OptimusRex> thanks for that Ubotu. Will try that. Will also write that down.
<Ober0ne> *sigh* more mounting problems
<Jucato> !thanks | OptimusRex
<ubotu> OptimusRex: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ober0ne> ok, so I tried to mount a sata drive and now I don't have access to my /media folder
<AUHUhauhaua> hello duiliu
<duiliu> asdjsdflkfawe we
<duiliu> hellou
<duiliu> slackare rox
<duiliu> kubuntu dudes
<BWolf85> ?
<duiliu> helo dudes
<BWolf85> hi dude
<AUHUhauhaua> uauahua...so jorge est de voltaaa
<duiliu> new bye
<duiliu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<duiliu> a saga do sao jorge
<duiliu> kkkkkkkkk
<Ownatik> gtfo.
<duiliu> sao jorgeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<AUHUhauhaua> duiliu: sem noo
<AUHUhauhaua> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<duiliu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<duiliu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<duiliu> rai lugue is agai
<duiliu> my name is duikl
<AUHUhauhaua> lucas gambiarra
<AUHUhauhaua> uahuaua
<nicolai_> !moderator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moderator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duiliu> my name is duiliiop
<AUHUhauhaua> hello nicolai_ are you embaando mano ...ta de ca ?
<duiliu> I'm looking for a guy
<AUHUhauhaua> owwww ....a gay person on this chanel
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Ober0ne> lol
<Ober0ne> thank you LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AUHUhauhaua> why yoy banned de guy ?
<AUHUhauhaua> just because he is gay !?
<LjL> 1) i didn't. 2) seems pretty obvious.
<AUHUhauhaua> uahuahauha
<LjL> 3) you're clones aren't you
<Ober0ne> ljl, you have a few spare minutes?
<devcenter> hello guyes
<jpnurmi> does 3.5.7 update fix the konqueror+gmail problem?
<AUHUhauhaua> no you arent ?
<LjL> Ober0ne: i think so
<devcenter> i need a mail notification for kde
<dr_willis> devcenter,  and what kind of mail? gmail? hotmail? just normal mail?
<AUHUhauhaua> i was just stablishing a conversation with him
<devcenter> gmail
<nicolai_> Oberone: try typing this in '/'  ls -lah
<devcenter> i need a that function with any protocols
<Ober0ne> is the L ah?
<dr_willis> !find gmail
<Ober0ne> sorry, is that* Lah?
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, checkgmail, enigmail-locale-ca, enigmail-locale-cs, enigmail-locale-de (and 21 others)
<nicolai_> Oberone: ls -lah
<dr_willis> ive used checkgmail, and i think thers a kde equilivent also.
<Ober0ne> dr-x
<nicolai_> Oberone: It tells you information on the subfolders
<devcenter> but checkmail is not gnome
<LjL> Ober0ne i've never had SATA... "you don't have acess to /media" what do you mean precisely?
<hakaisoutwo> dr_willis: what are you looking to do?
<kane__> So, i wanted to be able to open gui applications on a computer over SSH.  IE, i want to application to open up on the computer i am SSHing into.  Is that possible?  i think you have tto use the screen env var, but for the life of me i cant recall
<Ober0ne> I click on the storage media icon on the system menu, and it says...
<dr_willis> theres gnome and kde, checkgmail programs (for the panel) and i think theres several karamba/gdesklets variants also that do it.
<Ober0ne> "Unable to enter file:///media, you do not have access rights to this location
<Ober0ne> "
<hakaisou> hmmm
<hakaisou> do you use firefox?
<hakaisou> just curious
<LjL> Ober0ne:  ls -l / | grep media 
<Ober0ne> ok
<dr_willis> try replacing file:///media with media:/ or /media
<Ober0ne> I'm going into it from a menu... I don't think I have that option
<Ober0ne> "ls -l / | grep media" gives info on my cdrom, which I have no worries about
<Haydar`> When i got to alsamixer
<Haydar`> and mic
<Haydar`> and press M
<Haydar`> it doesnt mute
<LjL> i'm not interested in the cdrom line Ober0ne, but in the media line.
<Ober0ne> and says... dr-x------   1 root root 90112 2007-05-20 10:48 media
<Haydar`> also with kmix
<Haydar`> anyone ?
<LjL> Ober0ne: the permissions are indeed wrong.
<Ober0ne> ok, I don't know how to change permissions yet
<Ober0ne> my linux+ text is unclear on the matter
<LjL> Ober0ne:  sudo chmod a+rx /media ; sudo chmod u+wrx /media 
<LjL> then try again
<nicolai_> Oberone: the following command should give you read/access rights
<nicolai_> OberOne: sudo chmod -R 733 '/media'
<nicolai_> sorry
<nicolai_> wait
<nicolai_> OberOne: sudo chmod 733 '/media'
<Ober0ne> chmod: changing permissions of `/media': Read-only file system
<LjL> Ober0ne: rea...? type  mount 
<Ober0ne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ober0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21999/
<LjL>  /dev/sdc1 on /media type ntfs (rw)
<LjL> you've tried to mount /dev/sdc1 *on* the /media directory itself
<LjL> what is /dev/sdc1?
<LjL> Ober0ne: i'd assume some Windows partition that you want to be mounted somewhere, correct?
<Ober0ne> yes
<Ober0ne> sadly
<LjL> Ober0ne: type  sudo umount /media ; sudo mkdir /media/sdc1 ; sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 
<Ober0ne> I'm still trying to get all my information removed from windows so it can all be linux
<Ober0ne> ok, I did that
<Ober0ne> now I have access to media
<Ober0ne> BUT
<Ober0ne> now I don't have sufficient rights to access sdc1
<LjL> no indeed, the command i gave you only allows root to access it
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LjL> follow the instructions here (if you need read access only), or use ntfs-3g if you really have to get write access
<Ober0ne> oh, I have diskmounter
<Daisuke_Ido> now i think i know why that one guy was having such a problem with kde 3.5.7
<Daisuke_Ido> he said the keyboard shortcuts for moving windows between *desktops* is gone, though it's still there, but he meant moving between *displays*
<Ober0ne> but it's telling there's a read/write error
<Daisuke_Ido> which is not.  explains why i couldn't help
<Ober0ne> lol, and ntfsfix refuses to work on it
<LjL> Ober0ne: if the partition is corrupted, you need to fire up windows and chkdsk it.
<Ober0ne> *sigh*
<Ober0ne> I hate windows
<RadiantFire> as well you should
<nizo2> hy
<Ober0ne> y'know, someone told me the other day that linux is not as powerful as windows
<Ober0ne> I had to laugh
<nizo2> german ?
<LjL> it
<RadiantFire> so, on a different note, has anyone installed the new 3.5.7 packages?
<LjL> it's not necessarily a false statement, just meaningless.
<RadiantFire> are there any bugs
<nicolai_> OberOne: Grasping for straws, but try:   sudo chmod 733 '/media/sdc1'
<Sanne> !de | nizo2
<ubotu> nizo2: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nizo2> thx
<Sanne> :)
<Ober0ne> nope, I give up
<Ober0ne> I'll work on it later
<neverblue> can I (via cli) change a screen's (ihave duals) res and depth manually?
<RadiantFire> neverblue: sometimes you can do it with the xrandr program
<RadiantFire> neverblue: I'm not sure about depth
<neverblue> yeah, that fails when I select it in my menu
<neverblue> sudo xrandr
<neverblue> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<neverblue> ouch
<neverblue> thats not good :)
<Kite_DH> hello, i have the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=eeebe705632be468ee0ae8eff56aa6af&t=424078
<Kite_DH> but i dont know how to change the files
<RadiantFire> neverblue: no, thats no good, thats actually a bug in xrandr
<Kite_DH> im on the feisty live-CD rightnow
<neverblue> RadiantFire, work around?
<Kite_DH> i mounted my HD, and if i try to change the files, it says i cant save them
<RadiantFire> neverblue: thats all I know of, I know you can also change resolution in system-settings under monitor & display
<RadiantFire> but thats not cli
<neverblue> yeah
<neverblue> np, thanks though
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: is it an NTFS-drive?
<Kite_DH> i think so, yes
<neverblue> Kite_DH, are you installing on a MAC?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's a mac, why would it have an ntfs drive?
<Kite_DH> no i tried to upgrade from edgy to feisty via konsole
<neverblue> thats what I was going to say..
<Kite_DH> and now it wont boot anymore
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: so it is your old Linux drive?
<Kite_DH> yes
<neverblue> but the URL posted is related to a MAC having issues
<Kite_DH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=eeebe705632be468ee0ae8eff56aa6af&t=424078
<Kite_DH> then it wont boot anymore
<Kite_DH> after the fsck
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: then it is an ext3 drive
<Kite_DH> and then i searched the forum and i found that
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: You have it mounted?
<Kite_DH> and now im trying to change the files
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: yes nicolai_
<neverblue> and since he said, "i think so", its a good idea to possibly eliminate that as the issue
<Kite_DH> im mounted to /sda1/
<neverblue> so my question is logical to his issue
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: what is the the mountpoint? hda1?
<Kite_DH> sda1
<Kite_DH> i tried to change it with nano
<Kite_DH> root@ubuntu:~# nano /etc/event.d/tty1
<Kite_DH> root@ubuntu:~#
<Kite_DH> but its still the same as before
<Kite_DH> even tho i saved it
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: not media/sda1? Just want to be certain :)
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: media:/sda1/
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: sudo chmod -R 777 'media/sda1'
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: sudo chmod -R 777 '/media/sda1'
<nicolai_> I'm just not good at typing today :P
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: chmod: Zugriff auf /media/sda1 nicht mglich: No such file or directory
<Kite_DH> not granted
<Kite_DH> thats there the files are i have to edit : media:/sda1/etc/event.d
<Kite_DH> tty1 to 6
<Kite_DH> everytime the last 2 lines
<nicolai_> Kite_DH:    media:/ works no matter where the mountpoint is. Try looking in /media
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: The two other logical locations would be the root or home folder
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: media:/sda1/media/cdrom0 ??
<galathalion> libjvm.so libawt.so <-- what is this and why arnt they working for me?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: thats all what in /media/ is
<neverblue> can I (via cli) change a screen's (ihave duals) res and depth manually? my second monitor is falling to a res not specified in my xorg.conf
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: hehe. You shouldn't start with 'media:/'. try '/sda1' and '/home/ubuntu/sda1'
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: but the files are in /mnt/sda1/etc/event.d/
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: oh! now it works
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: i had to go in there with nano
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: You fixed the problem?
<roggers> hi
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: almost
<roggers> how can change the style of kpassivepopups?
<sakabatou> People : http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<_buz> is there any howto on building LRM for a kernel.org kernel? (2.6.21.1 fixes a number of annoying bugs with my thinkpad)
<sercik> hi can anyone help me on how to uninstall nvidia driver??
<_buz> did you install it by hand
<neverblue> sercik, use the ubuntu guide (google it)
<neverblue> it will explain how to do it properly
<sercik> hi _buz i have installed the official nvidia
<_buz> theres an --uninstall or something like that parameter to the nvidia binary
<_buz> use that
<sercik> i have searched but it seems that doesn't exists that parameter
<_buz> something like that exists
<_buz> i have used it myself
<sercik> sorry you are right
<sercik> i haven't seen it is on advanced options
<Jack31> is there a way to have an option in konqueror for run using script
<Jack31> like in nautilus
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: hey, i edited the files now
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: i didnt make a dist-upgrade after the upgrade to feisty, do you think i can do that now?
<nashk> Hi guys, I was wondering, is it possible to have a dual-monitor-big-desktop setup usint the ati oss drivers?
<nashk> All forums seem to expect fglrx
<_buz> no, use xinerama
<nashk> With xinerama, I would have to use the binary ones?
<_buz> no
<_buz> works with oss
<fdoving> nashk: yes you can with xrandr support and mergedfb. xinerama is not the way to go for the oss ati driver.
<nashk> fdoving, thanks, do you know of any good walkthroughs to use these?
<fdoving> nashk: this is one of my setups: http://frode.kde.no/misc/xorg.conf - with the oss ati driver.
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm trying to install the proprietry ati drivers, but when I try to load the module I get a "fatal error" what am I doing wrong?
<nashk> cool, is it big desktop?
<fdoving> nashk: it's not a walkthrough, but you'll figure it out. it's setup for a 1024x768+1280x1024
<nashk> ok, thanks, but just to make sure: is it a big desktop setup?
<fdoving> nashk: 'man radeon' from the commandline if you need more info on the options. what do you mean by big desktop? - it's like one screen to the right of the other, you can move windows and all.
<nashk> fdoving: Does the tool bar extend on both monitors, or just the primary one?
<hakaisou> crud...
<hakaisou> anyone here know anything about FLTK?
<fdoving> nashk: i belive you can set that in the kde settings. select what you want.
<PhinnFort> !compile | kubuntian
<ubotu> kubuntian: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nashk> ok, thanks. I'll check it out.
<hakaisou> that doesn't help...
<Lunar_Lamp> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hakaisou> i'm getting an error when I try to compile the code I downloaded
<kubuntian> i am getting the following error while trying to compile kile, could you tell me what i am missing?
<kubuntian> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<kubuntian> kdelibs4-dev?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Haydar`> lo
<PhinnFort> (3.5 - 3) * 10 - 1
<dr_willis> ! (3.5 - 3) * 10 - 1
<dr_willis> ! (3.5 - 3) * 10 - 1 = 4
<neverblue> can I (via cli) change a screen's (ihave duals) res and depth manually? my second monitor is falling to a res not specified in my xorg.conf
<dr_willis> thats all controlleed by the xorg.conf that file is just a text file.. so yes you can change it manually :)
<dr_willis> theres also helper tools to tweak it.
<dr_willis> what video card you got?
<hakaisou> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hakaisou> WROOOOOONG!
<hakaisou> ugh...
<hakaisou> or maybe not, what do i know...
<dr_willis> hakaisou,  heh? order of operators? :)
<neverblue> dr_willis, this situation is a bit more in depth
<rothchild> hi please can someone help me troubleshoot a xorg problem with kubuntu feisty please?
<hakaisou> i'm trying to install FLTK, but when I compile it i get this error
<hakaisou> configure: error: Configure could not find required X11 libraries
<neverblue> i have edited the xorg.conf, but the res is going to one i didnt specify in the xorg.conf
<hakaisou> so my question is, where do i download the libraries?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: are you there ??
<dr_willis> hakaisou,  for most libs theres also a simileray named -dev package for the developer parts.
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: Jep. Back in normal kubuntu?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: no, but the "Unknown stanza" messages are now gone, i still cant boot at all
<rothchild> I've got a lot of 'could not init font path element'
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: it now looks like this http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1086
<animimotus> hi
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: and it stays like this for ever
<Kite_DH> animimotus: hi
<dr_willis> rothchild,  those often come from xfont directories being mentioned/listed but not existing. normally not a issue.
<hakaisou> no go on that captain....
<animimotus> when I clic an url konqueror when me to dl it as a file instead to open it :] 
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: It sound like some part of the drive isn't accesible
<animimotus> * want
<dr_willis> animimotus,  thats often a server side issue.
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: how can i make it accesible
<davem> I need to install ubuntu server via network.  I can boot from CD/DVD but that's about it.  Does anyone have an RTFM reference on how to do this?
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: did you run this command from before?    sudo chmod -R 777 *
<animimotus> dr_willis: the server is google :)
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: whats the *
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: sda1 ?
<animimotus> I think it a worse bind between application en file extention (php ?)
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: The asterix is the real location of the drive
<animimotus> * and
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: Yeah
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: /dev/sda1 ?
<rothchild> @dr_willis thanks maybe it's this 'no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) ?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: i ran it, and now?
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: what dit it say?
<Kite_DH> root@ubuntu:/# sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/sda1
<Kite_DH> root@ubuntu:/#
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: ok
<neverblue> i have just setup my system to run duals, I am having an issue with changing the res on the second screen (SiS 300 + ATI Rage), I edited my xorg.conf to only have "higher" res, but its falling on 800x600, anything I can do to change it?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: i didnt make a dist-upgrade after the upgrade to feisty, can i run it when im only mounted??
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: i forgot to do a dist-upgrade :-(
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: maybe that causes that
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: I might have been a little hasty before. The chmod command cave complete access to everything for everyone, it might be a good idea to change it later, but wait a second.
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: I have a hard time seeing how you dist-upgrade from a live-cd.
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: oh
<goxenul> hi all :)
<Kite_DH> goxenul: hey hey
<dr_willis> rothchild,  that would be VERY VERY impiorntant info there. :)
<dr_willis> rothchild,  check lspci and see aht Busid it says for your video card
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: An alternate cd or when logged in by normal means would probably be fairly easy, but the other thing is too hard for me to grasp.
<blekos__> anybody knows how i can change encoding in vlc
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: so its not possible to run a dist-upgrade from a live-cd?
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: Do you want to make sure access is properly configured now?
<SlimeyPete> blekos__: encoding?
<SlimeyPete> VLC is a player, not an encoder...
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: I haven't heard about doing it while in the graphical environment.
<SlimeyPete> although I guess it does encode when using it over a network, iirc
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: hm..
<blekos__> i cannot have subtitles displayed correctly,
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: All the normal commands would affect the live-cd session, not the installed system
<blekos__> so i have to change the encoding?
<blekos__> to my ISO
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: but im mounted to the installed system
<neverblue> i have just setup my system to run duals, I am having an issue with changing the res on the second screen (SiS 300 + ATI Rage), I edited my xorg.conf to only have "higher" res, but its falling on 800x600, anything I can do to change it?
<brian_> anyone know why adept says theres another process is using the packagine system database
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: isnt it possible to run it on that?
<n0n4m3-> guys what do you think http://shrani.si/files/linuxwallp10wy7.jpg ?:D
<timmay> hey all
<n0n4m3-> my first pic in gimp
<n0n4m3-> :p
<brian_> nice n0n4m3
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: but the system only understands this as a drive. If you had two installations of Kubuntu installed and mounted, which one should it choose?
<n0n4m3-> thanks
<n0n4m3-> :)
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: uh..
<rothchild> @dr_willis 00:02.1 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM.. etc is that the one?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: so theres no way to boot the system now?
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: We can probably make it bootable first, then fix the upgrade afterwards, while in the proper session.
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: how can we make it bootable?? :)
<rothchild> @dr_willis I also have a warning in Xorg.log about Bad V_Bios checksum
<ahmed> guys  how to remove the wine folder completly?
<cox377> http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/htaccess3.shtml
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: Hehe. It should hopefully already have been done by the code you typed, but I made a small mistake, so I suggest we fix that first.
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: lets do so
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: sudo chmod -R 733 '/dev/sda1'
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: For the second command I need to know your login-name, if you want it to work by copy-paste.
<dr_willis> rothchild,  you may want to check the forums/wiki pages for tghat intel stuff. ive never used intel video cards.
<dr_willis> !find 915
<ubotu> Found: 915resolution
<dr_willis> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: Otherwise the simple solution would be:   sudo chmod -R 777 '/dev/sda1/home/'
<spawn57> nicolai_: 775, never 777
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: listen to spawn57
<spawn57> Kite_DH: when I tell you to jump, you say "HOW HIGH!?!?"
<nicolai_> spawn57: :P
<nicolai_> spawn57: Just a bad habit from when I learned the chmod command.
<spawn57> nicolai_: same, till someone told me never to do that
<nicolai_> :)
<rothchild> @ dr_willis I've had a cursory look but not seen anything obvious, it was working last night and now isn't today I don't remember changing anything significant
<DaSkreech> tackat: Hi :)
<DaSkreech> tackat: Lots of Marble Love :0
<asalam> hi all
<hakaisou> X11
<asalam> KDE 3.5.7 is out, any chance we get it by the update manager of kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> asalam: No. Quite likely they will put upa repo by tomorrow
<nicolai_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<DaSkreech> asalam: In short you can get it and it will be easy
<DaSkreech> or they will have one up already :)
<nicolai_> Downloaded it a few hours ago
<nicolai_> It was up before the official announcement :D
<asalam> by the update manager?
<hakaisou> hooray!  thanks for that -dev tip, whoever said it
<DaSkreech> asalam: read the announcement
<asalam> right, excusez-moi
<nicolai_> asalam: remeber to add the key.
<dr_willis> hakaisou,  heh heh :)
<ahmed> guys did any one here install warcraf 3 before on ubuntu
<asalam> thanks
<nicolai_> asalam: Jonathan Riddell is one of the developers working on kubuntu and KDE 4.0, so he should be trustable.
<asalam> :)
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: sorry, KDE hung up :(
<asalam> im gonna try it right now
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: im mounting for a minute, can u write the cmds again?
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: First:    sudo chmod -R 733 '/dev/sda1'
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: b4 mounting?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: oh, sry i understand
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: second:      sudo chmod -R 773 '/dev/sda1/home/'
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: on my installed system i have 3 users
<asalam> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: u wanted to know that, right?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: the names
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: Do you mind it applies to all of them?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: what do you mean
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: the '773' means owner and group have complete read/write/access while others can only access and read.
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: hmm, they should have all access
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: Then this should be fine
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: i typed "sudo chmod -R 733 '/dev/sda1'"
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: sudo chmod -R 773 '/dev/sda1/home/' too?
<nicolai_> jep
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: it says "no permission"
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: chmod: Zugriff auf /dev/sda1/home/ nicht mglich: Not a directory
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: the first is to make sure only root can change critical files, while the second is to make sure a regular user can change files iin his/her own folders
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: sounds strange. Try going to the folder.
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: i would also expect /media/sda1 to be the correct location.
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: /mnt/sda1/home
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: can you see the home directories from there?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: yes
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: of the 3 different users
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: Then I'll change the command for you
<Kite_DH> ok
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: sudo chmod -R 733 '/mnt/sda1/'
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: weird, it says "no such file or directory"
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: sudo chmod -R 773 '/mnt/sda1/home/'
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:fdoving] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs!https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 3.5.7 Released http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: both cmds say the same message
<brian_> anyone know how to install firefox without adept
<duanarchy> Is it possible to do a cdrom-less install?
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: try this:   cd /media
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: and now?
<nicolai_> Kite_DH:  dir
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: cdrom  cdrom0
<fdoving> duanarchy: yes, more info on ways to install at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: hmm..
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: back to the /mnt folder
<duanarchy> fdoving, thanks
<DaSkreech> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<fdoving> Kite_DH: what's your problem? i'm a little into removable media handling in kubuntu.
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: outside of the konsole
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: right click on the 'sda1' icon
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: ok
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: /mnt/sda1
<dominik_> hello world...
<Osiris_> hiya everyone i need a bit of help'[
<brian_> whats the deal osiris
<Osiris_> i tried installing LTS on my new pc , and it just hangs there
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: you need to be in /mnt not /mnt/sda1.
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: ok
<newbie_> hi, i seem to of really broken kubuntu XD
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: im in  /mnt now
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: I want to know exactly where it says the moint point is
<chatters> osiris what does it show
<Osiris_> grr , i gotta go , i'll be back later sorry for bugging ya's
<duanarchy> An even simpler question, is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 5.04 --> Kubuntu feisty?
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: right click on the 'sda1' icon and read the second last line
<fdoving> duanarchy: yes, but you need to go all the way, 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: montiert aus perhaps :P
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: "laufwerkverbindung lsen"
<duanarchy> fdoving, that could take all day -- it would probably be simpler than doing a cd-less install eh?
<Sephnroth> i installed nvidia drivers on my kubuntu (fiesty, amd64) and well, it seems to of half n half worked.  im in KDE now, i get the nvidia logo when kde starts.  my main monitor (dual CRT setup) is indeed displaying in 1280x960... but....
<dominik_> am having problem updating my system, the adept manager and the apt-get are not working....
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: i translate: unmount driveconnection
<Sephnroth> the monitor isnt set to that res it seems because moving the mouse to the edge scrolls it.  my 2nd monitor is stuck in 640x480 nothing i can do helps it.  i get a sigsegv err on kde load
<dominik_> no matter what I do, I can't seem to connect to the update site
<Sephnroth> which i belive is restore_screen.py
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: ahh sorry, my bad. press 'Permissions' first.
<Sephnroth> and clicking on the monitors/displays icon in the system settings window causes another sigsegv every time :P
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: ok
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: properties ><
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: I'm running the dansih version. :P
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: properties > permissions
<DaSkreech> duanarchy: It's cheaper to do a full install
<ninina_> Anyone know anything about remote connections?
<DaSkreech> duanarchy: Hope you have a home partition
<duanarchy> DaSkreech, ?  I
<duanarchy> DaSkreech, i'm in linux right now ..  (blag fd6)
<ses1959_> dumb question on tz and installing programs
<duanarchy> fc6*
<fdoving> ses1959_: no questions are dumb in here. shoot.
<cyberkill> CyberKiLL
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: try the first tab. 'general' I guess.
<DaSkreech> duanarchy: Right so you want to upgrade from Old *buntu to new ?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: okay, whats there
<fdoving> nicolai_, kite_dh, what are you guys trying to do?
<duanarchy> DaSkreech, either that or install the new kubuntu without a cdrom
<Kite_DH> fdoving: getting my system to boot
<ses1959_> I downloaded adobe reader and used tar -zv to unzip and found file but need next step to install the install file it made
<nicolai_> Kite_DH: what does the second last line say?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: ok. what's wrong with it?
<DaSkreech> duanarchy: You can upgrade but expect that to take like three days
<Kite_DH> fdoving: i wonder
<duanarchy> DaSkreech, I'll try installing from my home partition
<Sephnroth> no one got any clues for me? ;)
<DaSkreech> duanarchy: do you have a home partition?
<ses1959_> tried apt-get but it did not work
<duanarchy> DaSkreech, actually, no just a root partition and a boot partition.
<ses1959_> I think that i need to make or make install or something like that
<duanarchy> DaSkreech, can't I just do it from root?
<nicolai_> fdoving: right now I'm trying to figure out the mount point for the hard disk drive.
<fdoving> !software | ses1959_
<ubotu> ses1959_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/7826/bildschirmphoto1xj2.png
<fdoving> nicolai_: a mounted disk?
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: mountpoint: /mnt/sda1
<fdoving> nicolai_: /proc/mounts is usefull
<Search4Lancer> is there a package for cairo itself in any repositories? I'm not finding it, and all I've got so far is libraries and bindings
<nicolai_> fdoving: yep, it is from a live-cd. We are trying to give the installed system the correct permissions.
<DaSkreech> duanarchy: yes you can
<fdoving> Search4Lancer: libcairo?
<Search4Lancer> fdoving: I have libcairo2, it doesn't seem to help me much
<fdoving> nicolai_: what files have permission problems?
<duanarchy> DaSkreech, hope it's not too difficult
<fdoving> Search4Lancer: are you compiling software?
<DaSkreech> duanarchy: to do an upgrade?
<DaSkreech> shouldn't be but it is long
<fdoving> Search4Lancer: if you are, then you need libcairo2-dev
<Search4Lancer> fdoving: yeah, trying to install the program used to make the hurricane track maps on Wikipedia, cairo is a requirement
<nicolai_> fdoving: this was the paste Kite_DH gave: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1086
<ahmed> guys i have so many xorg files how do i know which one is currently being used ??
<hakaisou> !freetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duanarchy> DaSkreech, .*blinks* . . to do a full install.  I'm *not* running ubuntu right now .. I'm running a lesser known fedora distro
<fdoving> ahmed: the one name xorg.conf with no more dots or numbers.
<iarwain_> ahmed: the one called /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;-)
<Black_Monkey> hi, I just went to upgrade to kde 3.5.7 from the packages on the kubuntu homepage, but it's saying that kdm, konqueror, kicker, ksplash, smbclient and samba-common can't be installed because their dependencies are 3.5.6 :/
<ahmed> there are some others that arent back ups
<ahmed> i suspect that they r being used or so
<klinger> je tu nekdo z CR
<ahmed> xorg.conf.fglrx5
<nicolai_> Black_Monkey: did you remember  to add the riddell key?
<sephnroth> well at least im in a proper version of kvirc now.
<Black_Monkey> nicolai_: yeah, I already had it added from installing kde 3.5.6 on edgy
<Black_Monkey> or would it be a different one?
<fdoving> ahmed: no, only xorg.conf is beeing used, many packages make their own backup, backups are not overwritten by others, so any program changing your xorg.conf makes its own backup.
<Search4Lancer> fdoving: thanks, that seemed to have worked
<sephnroth> i am missing XRandR apprantly preventing me from dynamically changing my desktop resolution in nvidia config - how do i get it?  apt-get doesnt know what it is
<fdoving> nicolai_: what makes you think some permissions are wrong?
<duanarchy> Okay, if I am creating a bootable partition to install kubuntu from my existing linux box, will it be possible to get that 750megs or so back? (To collapse the partition and place the memory back into root or home)
<fdoving> sephnroth: start krandrtray - kmenu -> run command 'krandrtray' - you have it already.
<nicolai_> fdoving: some of the previous problems from before the paste
<nicolai_> fdoving: It was just to make sure that part worked correctly, but the konsole didn't seem to recognize the mountpoint.
<nicolai_> Black_Monkey: I used the same key as on Edgy
<sephnroth> mm, fdoving, running that does indeed run it and sit it in my tray.  but, even after closing and rerunning, the nvidia config still insists the extension is not there or not supported by the server
<fdoving> nicolai_: hmm.. the paste only shows a fsck.
<sephnroth> i really screwed this kubuntu somehow :(
<fdoving> sephnroth: ah, nvidia, i have no idea if they support xrandr or not.
<sephnroth> its not essential, everything else would still be broken anyway
<fdoving> nicolai_: did fsck from the livecd work?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: didnt try
<sephnroth> glxgears gives me 5392.261 FPS - so the drivers are installed right.  just.. not working as they "should" - smeg what have i moofed up
<duanarchy> i get 220 fps on a ti4600
<duanarchy> (with open OR propriety drivers installed)
<nicolai_> Kite_DH and fdoving: Have to go to dinner or my dad will get cross. Sorry..
<Kite_DH> nicolai_: mhm
<fdoving> Kite_DH: can you explain your problem to be from the start? - what was your initial problem?
<sephnroth> well.  when kde starts i get a sigsegv (restore_screen.py i think).  when i goto "System Settings" from kmenu and then click "Monitor and Display" it crashes with sigsegv
<Kite_DH> fdoving: can i query?
<sephnroth> no one know whats going on?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: sure.
<fdoving> sephnroth: i guess displayconfig doesn't support nvidia closed source driver very well.
<viktor> how do i associate a protcol (irc://) with an application (konversation)
<i\o> that's discrimination
<fdoving> Kite_DH: ok. the device is mounted at /mnt/sd<somethin> right?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: you can start with opening an konsole, (kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<Kite_DH> fdoving: /mnt/sda1
<Kite_DH> fdoving: i got my konsole running on root
<fdoving> Kite_DH: ok. good. then run 'chroot /mnt/sda1'
<Kite_DH> fdoving: ok and now
<sercik> someone is able to install and run beryl with nvidia on kubuntu??
<fdoving> Kite_DH: 'aptitude update;aptitude -u dist-upgrade'
<sercik> i go to lunch goodbye
<fdoving> Kite_DH: does it want to upgrade anything?
<Black_Monkey> sercik: beryl installed no problem for me
<Kite_DH> fdoving: wait for a min
<Black_Monkey> with binary nvidia drivers
<Kite_DH> fdoving: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1092
<Kite_DH> fdoving: do u think it has anything to do with this?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: no.
<fdoving> Kite_DH: that's the fstab, if you didn't resize or change the paritions in any way that should be fine.
<Kite_DH> fdoving:
<Kite_DH> fdoving: ok*
<DaSkreech> duanarchy: Yes It's easy to do an install
<DaSkreech> you will have to use a text installer
<DaSkreech> Why were you asking about 5.04 ?
<turcko> hi, someone can help me with kdialog please?
<muaddib> there anywhere where i can check to see if certain hardware is supported in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<muaddib> neat
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<n0n4m3-> !die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n0n4m3-> xD
<muaddib> that reminds me, might have to test the last release of fedora, haven't used it since 4
<dromer> hmm, I just had to boot into windows again, but I couldn't and got an "Error 13". how can I fix this?
<fdoving> dromer: have a look at forexample: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=371087
<ninina_> anyone know how secure K Remote Desktop is?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: bash: chroot /mnt/sda1/: No such file or directory
<fdoving> Kite_DH: so, it isn't mounted anymore?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: i mount it again
<fdoving> ninina_: like vnc.
<fdoving> Kite_DH: mount it, and run 'chroot /<mountpoint>' as root.
<ninina_> fdoving: and that ish?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: wait, im still mounted
<logixoul> hi. konq 3.5.6 in feisty freezes all the time for no visible reason. each time it takes about 10 seconds to unfreeze. I think it may be related to plugins. any hints?
<fdoving> ninina_: not secure at all. no encrypted traffic etc.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: still says that
<fdoving> logixoul: any processes using 100% cpu?
<fdoving> logixoul: ctrl-esc wil ltell you.
<ninina_> fdoving: =\ well I guess that idea doesn't work out
<fdoving> Kite_DH: is your mountpoint correct? - check mountpount with 'cat /proc/mounts'
<dromer> fdoving: wel, it worked fine before and I have totally no idea what could have changed
<logixoul> fdoving: nope, max is 5%
<fdoving> ninina_: you can run it though an ssh tunnel.
<fdoving> logixoul: i mena when it's "freezing"..
<Kite_DH> fdoving: /dev/sda1 / ext3 rw,data=ordered 0 0
<ninina_> fdoving: ssh isn't very secure either though
<fdoving> Kite_DH: so you have rebooted?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: when?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: no
<fdoving> ninina_: it isn't?
<logixoul> fdoving: right, it was frozen when I checked
<ninina_> fdoving: no from what I've heard
<fdoving> ninina_: well, it is pretty secure.
<logixoul> fdoving: ah I think I found it - a zombie amarokapp process. thx.
<ninina_> fdoving: well I'm gonna read up on it, so I'll be back with my oppinion in a few
<neverblue> i have just setup my system to run duals, I am having an issue with changing the res on the second screen (SiS 300 + ATI Rage), I edited my xorg.conf to only have "higher" res, but its falling on 800x600, anything I can do to change it?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: hmm.. ok. 'mkdir /newroot && mount /dev/sda1 /newroot && chroot /newroot' (you can copy everything inside the ''s.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: but im already mounted
<Kite_DH> fdoving:
<Kite_DH> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/sda1
<Kite_DH> root@ubuntu:/#
<Kite_DH> fdoving: and what now?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: now you're running with / beeing your linux /. so 'aptitude update;aptitude dist-upgrade' - does it want to update alot of pckages?
<HymnToLife> w00t, KDE 3.5.7 out
* HymnToLife compiles
<ses1959_> thank you ubotu
<Kite_DH> fdoving: yes
<ses1959_> i found my mistake all it needed was ./INSTALL to install the program
<Kite_DH> fdoving: but does it update the installed system on my HD?
<sephnroth> umm, i appear to of got my mouse trapped in a frozen "xracer" window
<Kite_DH> fdoving: not the live-cd
<ses1959_> but not it does not work and ran under term
<sephnroth> how can i force it to close? alt+f4 and ctrl+c no helping
<Osiris_> hello everyone
<Osiris_> i came on earlier
<Osiris_> i had problems installing kubuntu
<Osiris_> it was freezing at the part where it tried to see how to partition my hard drive
<Osiris_> at least thats what i assume it was doing ;p
<ses1959_> libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64  this it the error code i have install some of the libgdk with manager program
<dave_> hey guys
<dave_> how do i launch a second instance of the same application?
<iliya> Hi, I have XP and Kubuntu 6.06 instaled
<iliya> but acedently i boot from XP cd, and he removed Grub
<iliya> now it's NT loader and he dont see Kubuntu
<iliya> How to install Grub again?
<iliya> From live Kubuintu CD won't mount hda6:
<iliya> mount /proc
<iliya> sudo -i
<fdoving> Kite_DH: yes, that's what teh 'chroot' command is for.
<iliya> mount media/dev/hda6  (can't find /media/dev/hda6 in /stc/fstab)
<Kite_DH> iliya: lol
<Kite_DH> fdoving: ok, ill let it update then, right?
<iliya> sorry
<K-Ryan> Wow
<sephnroth> switchin back to windows for a bit
<sephnroth> brb
<K-Ryan> And I thought I was bad at separating my speech.
<muaddib> man, i don't remember compiling anything and having it take this long, going on 8 minutes installing kopete from source
<K-Ryan> Well, "with"
<iliya> :)
<K-Ryan> !grub | illiya
<ubotu> illiya: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iliya> help please
<K-Ryan> Follow the first link
<iliya> ok
<iliya> thanks
<K-Ryan> No problem ;)
<fdoving> Kite_DH: you can, or you can run fsck manually from the livecd, then reboot and make it update the proper way. you can also try to hit ctrl-alt-del when it "stops" during boot. it's preferred to be running the system one is upgrading.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: the dist-upgrade runs now
<pisq> AmyRose, which KDE you running?
<ninina_> fdoving: I SSH will work I guess
<Osiris_> anyone?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: how to break it up
<fdoving> Kite_DH: ctrl-c
<Kite_DH> fdoving: ok, how to ru the fsck now
<dave_> anyone know how to run 2 instances of kopete?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: 'exit' to exit from the chroot, then 'umount -l /mnt/sda1' then 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda1'
<Ayabara> I need a dual monitor clone setup to connect my laptop to my tv. would you recommend the open source driver with xinerama or the restricted ati driver?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: ok it runs
<fdoving> dave_: you can't as one user.
<muaddib> dave_: i don't think you can run two instances, but it supports more than one account at a time, so why would you need to?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: good, when it's finished, reboot and try to boot kubuntu the normal way.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: okay
<Kite_DH> fdoving: if that doesnt work, do we need to mount the sda1 again, and make a dist-upgrade?
<dave_> i was just curious - i read a tutorial about gtalk that said to 3-way call you must have two instances running (in windows)
<dave_> but i was then just curious on how to do 2 instances in linux of any program
<fdoving> Kite_DH: yes, that's an option. but remember, you can try to hit ctrl-alt-del if it "hangs" during the boot process.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: alright, i'll remind that
<muaddib> dave_: interesting, maybe when this gets around to finishing i'll see if i can figure that out
<dave_> ok cool thanks
<chenxfei> I'm in
<K-Ryan> Hehehe
<chenxfei> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<chenxfei> there
<chenxfei> where u are
<K-Ryan> ?
<chenxfei> where are u?
<chenxfei> hehe
<K-Ryan> Okay okay
<chenxfei> ?
<K-Ryan> Need help with something?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: takes a while, doesnt it?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: probably.
<fdoving> Kite_DH: don't sit there waiting for it, play a game or something, kmahjongg is cool .)
<chenxfei> i want to install a new kubuntu in my pc, but i hasn't the cd of kubuntu
<Kite_DH> fdoving: hahaha
<chenxfei> how can i
<K-Ryan> http://shipit.kubuntu.org
<timmay> how do you just upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu feisty fawn?
<K-Ryan> You can order from there
<chenxfei> OK,thank u
<K-Ryan> You're welcome
<sercik> someone i able to install beryl on kubuntu with nvidia?? i have followed all possible online guide but it don't work
<K-Ryan> sercik
<K-Ryan> Yes you can, have you installed you drivers yet?
<chenxfei> OK
<chenxfei> yes
<sercik> Hi K-Ryan are you new on this channel??
<K-Ryan> No
<chenxfei> but i hasn't  .ISO
<Osiris207> back again
<Kite_DH> fdoving: ok its done
<K-Ryan> chenxfei: You order a CD, they send you it.
<K-Ryan> In the mail
<fdoving> Kite_DH: then try rebooting.
<Osiris207> so does anyone have any idea why kubuntu does install for me?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: ok see
<chenxfei> i have a tey
<Kite_DH> fdoving: ok see ya in a fewmin*
<fdoving> Kite_DH: i'll be around.
<K-Ryan> Osiris207: You mean it doesn't install?
<Osiris207> doesnt**
<Osiris207> yes it doesnt
<K-Ryan> Are you getting any error messages?
<Osiris207> (double negative)
<Osiris207> no i dont
<Osiris207> i just freezes...
<sercik> My X crashes sorry for repeat someone is able to install beryl on kubuntu with nvidia??
<larisca> ce pula mea bazarit?
<K-Ryan> Strange...
<Osiris207> not as in the windows sense of crashing , but as in it sits there for hours doing nothing
<larisca> pe ce limba?
<larisca> pidarilor
<K-Ryan> sercik: Have you installed the drivers for your card?
<Osiris207> perhaps i am being inpaitent
<sercik> Yes K-ryan i'm not noob
<K-Ryan> Not everyone knows how to, that they need to, or even how to do it correctly.
<sercik> i have installed thw last drivers from nvidia and 3d works good
<K-Ryan> Excuse me for trying to help.
<djwisdom> Osiris207: check your cmos default values, tweaking with it sometimes makes linux irritable.
<K-Ryan> Okay then, have you installed the beryl and emerald-themes package?
<sercik> K-Ryan: not excuse i have told only so you can know on who are speaking!
<hakaisou> note to self
<sercik> yes i have tried with latest SVN from trevino repository and from beryl ubuntu
<K-Ryan> sercik: What's is your native language?
<sercik> italian
<hangthedj> anybody getting errors after upgrading to kde 3.5.7
<Osiris207> hmmm , as in over cloaking you mean ? it goes to the bit where it looks at your partitions , and it just..sits there.. see i cleared a whole mass of space for linux to go on , unformatted space
<K-Ryan> !italian | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hakaisou> NEVER EVER EVER use Ctrl+A in Adept Manager
<K-Ryan> hakaisou: What's ctrl+a do in Adept?
<sercik> i'm talking in english
<sercik> or i'm trying
<hakaisou> selects everything
<grurf> Hello
<hakaisou> regardless of your filter
<K-Ryan> Well it was a little hard for me to understand you sercik, it was only a suggestion.
<K-Ryan> hakaisou: I'll remember not to do that now =P
<hakaisou> so when i went to remove my freetype packages, it started removing EVERYTHING
<djdarkman> hy, what is kaccess ?
<sercik> sorry K-ryan
<K-Ryan> It is okay
<sercik> so i have installed drivers and beryl packages
<hakaisou> what is beryl anyway?
<sercik> when i try to start with beryl manager kdm restarts
<K-Ryan> When you try to open Beryl, X crashes?
<K-Ryan> !beryl | hakaisou
<ubotu> hakaisou: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<grurf> After an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, the middle mouse button of this computer doesn't function correctly anymore. Scrolling works, but clicking doesn't. Is this a known problem? Any suggestions?
<K-Ryan> (It's pretty effects for your desktop(s) )
<djwisdom> Osiris207: question: were you able to successfully load and play with kubuntu live cd?
<sercik> Yes and kdm restart
<Osiris207> djwisdom: yes i was
<K-Ryan> Osiris207: Sorry I kind of abandoned you there =/
<djwisdom> Osiris207: what program did you use to clear your hard drive, or is this a brand new one?
<K-Ryan> sercik: You may want to try the #ubuntu-effects channel.
<Osiris207> well my whole pc is new , but i used partition magic to clear the space for linux
<Frederick> folks how can I re-start my sound system?
<sercik> #ubuntu-effects
<K-Ryan> Click it sercik =P
<sercik> Thanl you K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> I hope they can help you.
<sercik> i hope also
<K-Ryan> Might take time, but I'm sure they will.
<K-Ryan> Good luck
<djwisdom> Osiris270: and were playing around with how many  GB of brand new hard drive? 120GB?
<K-Ryan> Osiris207: You know that the installer includes a partitioner, that you don't need to use a program to do it.
<Osiris207> 60gb unfomratted for linux
<Osiris207> 100 gb , being used by windows xp
<Osiris207> so 160 in all
<djwisdom> Osiris207: are you using IDE, EIDE, SATA or SCSI?
<Osiris207> SATA
<djwisdom> tsk.
<Osiris207> ???
<Roey> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi there!
<djwisdom> i hope i'm wrong, but SATA under linux is not as rock solid as IDE
<Roey> Does Kubuntu's glibc support running 32-bit programs in 64-bit environments?
<Roey> Debian Proper doesn't.
<Roey> arg.
<Osiris207> perhaps not , but ubuntu likes it , opesuse likes it.. yet kubuntu just sits there
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure myself, but stick around I'm sure someone knows.
<Osiris207> perhaps i am being impatiant
<Kite_DH> fdoving: didnt work
<K-Ryan> Osiris207: You could try installing Ubuntu, then upgrading it to Kubuntu
<Osiris207> you can do that ?
<djwisdom> that might work.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: oh crap...i forgot the ctrl+alt+del thing
<fdoving> Kite_DH: what does it stop at? - did it start fsck?
<K-Ryan> Yep, you can.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: the fsck is always done, then afterwards it stands like this
<K-Ryan> I don't remember the process exactly, but I know you can.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: as you saw in the pastebin
<Osiris207> problem is , i have the latest version of kubuntu and it doesnt detect my wifi
<Osiris207> where as , the older version does
<Osiris207> bloody stupid if you ask me lol
<K-Ryan> You need to install ndiswrapper if I'm not mistaken.
<Osiris207> its gone back in time ;p
<Kite_DH> fdoving: should we try the dist-upgrade?
<K-Ryan> I'm not experienced with wifi setup, although I should be by now...
<fdoving> Kite_DH: that's an option, did you manage to upgrade anything at all before rebooting the -first- time? - do you have older kernels in the grub list? - did you try booting one of those?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: i have older kernels in there
<Kite_DH> fdoving: i didnt try booting one of them
<Osiris207> i hope upgrading from ubuntu to kubuntu is ok , cos i dont liek gnome at all
<Kite_DH> fdoving: lets dist-upgrade now, what was the cmd again?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: should i mount first?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: try that first. then if that fails try one of the recovery options. (older is better chance of working)
<Kite_DH> fdoving: recovery options??
<fdoving> Kite_DH: i'd recommend to try atleast one of the other kernels first. then dist-upgrade if it doesn't work.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: okay
<hakaisou> uggh... this is totally screwed...
<Kite_DH> fdoving: now?
<Osiris207> why would the new version of kubuntu not pick up my wifi card , but thje older version does?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: reboot and try to boot one of the older kernels.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: okay
<hakaisou> well... gives me a chance to finally reinstall kubuntu fresh and fix my damn partitions
<Kite_DH> fdoving: i think its not gonna work
<Kite_DH> fdoving: hm..shouldnt we dist-upgrade first, it really sounds better =/
<fdoving> Kite_DH: dist-upgrading inside a chroot like that might make problems configuring your packages, making initrd images might break hard etc. it's not recommended.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: lets just ty the kernel thing first
<Kite_DH> fdoving: :)
<[GNR] Maxou> hi everybody> someone could help me? i'm trying to install Planeshift but i get "Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)"
<Rictoo> how do I print an entire text file to command line again>?
<nuu> hey fdoving. not sure if you remember us talking about hal policy files not being parsed, turned out it probably is a hal bug under ubuntu
<nuu> i spoke to the package maintainer and he asked me to file a bug about it, because hal is supposed to parse /etc/hal
<fdoving> nuu: i remember, great. then it'll be handled. it really should include the /etc/hal, yes.
<[GNR] Maxou> nobody for Planeshift?
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  wb
<K-Ryan> Not sure [GNR] Maxou, give me a minute I'll see if I can install it.
<K-Ryan> Thank you hendaus, ever fix your problem?
<ninina_> fdoving: what ssh server should I use?
<hendaus> K-Ryan: yes now i am using feisty, upgrade dapper --> edgy --> feisty :)
<fdoving> ninina_: openssh-server
<K-Ryan> Ah, that's great!
<ninina_> fdoving: Okies la~
<[GNR] Maxou> K-Ryan>thx
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  yes nice, but i open video clip with kaffeine and it needs a plugin
<K-Ryan> Strange, I never needed to get more than libxine-extracodecs
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  maybe i dont have it installed
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<K-Ryan> ;)
<K-Ryan> [GNR] Maxou: I'm not sure about the file type, I've yet to use a .bin file, I think...
<K-Ryan> I'm going to download and try anyway.
<K-Ryan> If anything you can always compilet the source.
<K-Ryan> *compile
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another pack age , This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hendaus> is only available from another source
<K-Ryan> Have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<K-Ryan> It's in one of those, hold on
<K-Ryan> !libxine-extracodecs
<[GNR] Maxou> K-Ryan> ok but how do you do that
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  i dont know where to enable universe and multi
<K-Ryan> [GNR] Maxou: Don't worry about that yet =P
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Open up Adept
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  ok
<[GNR] Maxou> K-Ryan: ok
<K-Ryan> The bot doesn't seem to have information on the package..
<[GNR] Maxou> lol
<K-Ryan> So we'll just enable both.
* K-Ryan thinks to himself how popular he is...
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  ok i open adept, and then
<timmay> can skype run in kopete?
<hakaisou> no
<timmay> dang
<hakaisou> but you can install skype in linux
<K-Ryan> Can only run skype in skype if I'm not mistaken.
<timmay> ok cool
<timmay> i'll go do thta then
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Under Adept, click manage repositories.
<[GNR] Maxou> timmay> use medibuntu
<K-Ryan> timmay: You know to install it from it's package not an installer right?
<[GNR] Maxou> timmay> there's a package
<K-Ryan> !skype | timmay
<ubotu> timmay: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<K-Ryan> Woo! Go freenode!
<hakaisou> yay
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Under manage repositories, check the universe and multiverse boxes.
<timmay> hey when i go into add/remove i'm getting an error after putting in my password that say "conversation with su failed" any ideas?
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  ok
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Now you can either search it in Adept, or go back to the terminal
<K-Ryan> Either way you want libxine-extracodecs
<K-Ryan> In Adept you just search it, click it, request install, apply changes
<K-Ryan> The terminal command:
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<K-Ryan> That'll do it.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: didnt work
<Kite_DH> fdoving: should we try the dist-upgrade now?
<hendaus> K-Ryan: i open manage repositories and it open a dialog -> software sources
<K-Ryan> Yeah under the manage repositories, check the two boxes for universe and multiverse.
<kim_> Em... Anyone used Ardour?
<K-Ryan> !Ardour
<kim_> ok?
<kim_> Em..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  they are checked
<K-Ryan> That's what I was waiting for kim_ =P
<K-Ryan> Sorry, I don't, stick around though I'm sure someone does.
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Alright now try to install libxine-extracodecs again
<fdoving> Kite_DH: how long do you wait? does hitting num lock or caps lock toggle the keyboard led?
<hendaus> ok
<kim_> I have some problem, when i klick ardour after installing 32 from http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=860 The icon jumps but the program wont start
<Kite_DH> fdoving: i waited a little time, the fsck message was gone, but the thing that comes after that is still there, and it wont go away
<Kite_DH> fdoving: i tried ctrl+alt+del and nothing happened
<K-Ryan> [GNR] Maxou: You still here?
<[GNR] Maxou> K-Ryan> yeah, that's okay i was trying to install it with sudo ./*.bin
<K-Ryan> No I've got it
<[GNR] Maxou> K-Ryan> and not as root
<[GNR] Maxou> K-Ryan> now it works
<K-Ryan> You need to right click the installer, properties, permissions, then check "executable"
<Lennings> Talkin to me?
<[GNR] Maxou> yes chmod +x ?
<Lennings> sry
<Kite_DH> fdoving: only that is left now http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1095
<K-Ryan> Yes =P
<underdog5004> I had a hard-drive failure on my server. before it crashed, rtorrent would stick downloaded files in /media/storage/.../downloads. Now when I reinstalled, rtorrent is looking for the path to the old download place (/media/storage/.../downloads), even though I've specified /home/matthew/.../downloads/ for the current completed downloads folder. Any ideas?
<luca> hi everyone
<jbnet> I added the KDE 3.5.7 source, but the new KDevelop doesn't seem to be in there
<K-Ryan> Hello again luca!
<luca> hi K-Ryan :)
<Lennings> How do i install ''using ALSA-supported audio interfaces'' Thats what a program i want to install says i need. Anyone?
<K-Ryan> underdog5004: You're sure the download path is set to /home/matthew/.....
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  yes i found it on adept and it is installing, thanx
<K-Ryan> Yes?
<fdoving> Kite_DH: ok. open a konsole, become root. 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/' then 'mount -t none -o bind /tmp /mnt/tmp' then 'mount -t none -o bind /dev /tmp/dev' then 'mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc' then 'chroot /mnt/' then 'aptitude dist-upgrade'
<K-Ryan> You're welcome hendaus
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, yes sir
<underdog5004> I set it perm. in the .rtorrent.rc config file
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  brb .. lunch time and back for u
<luca> can someone help me configuring properly kmail? I want to have every mail account bound to a specific smtp server
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Enjoy lunch =P
<hendaus> thanx :)
<hakaisou> god... this is really screwed......
<hakaisou> i can't find any method of data backup that still works
<K-Ryan> underdog5004: I'm not familiar with rtorrent but I'm sure someone around here is so stick around and ask around.
<Kite_DH> fdoving: is 'chroot /mnt/sda1' then 'aptitude dist-upgrade' ok too?
<Lennings> How do i install ''using ALSA-supported audio interfaces'' Thats what a program i want to install says i need. Anyone?
<underdog5004> alrighty
<Lennings> Where do i find alsa drivers
<K-Ryan> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hakaisou> !alsa | Lennings
<ubotu> Lennings: please see above
<K-Ryan> Beat ya' =P
<hakaisou> bah
<Lennings> im confused.
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, maybe it's the meta-data that's stuck on the files themselves? is there any way to change that?
<K-Ryan> Check those links
<Lennings> Im new in kubuntu
<Kite_DH> Lennings: welcome
<Lennings> alright
<Kite_DH> Lennings: to heaven
<K-Ryan> underdog5004: I'm not sure
<underdog5004> oh, wait...maybe it's the last session it's trying to load...h/o
<K-Ryan> Welcome to the other side.
<Lennings> kite_dh: ah :P
<hakaisou> welcome... to the REAL world
<hakaisou> XD
<K-Ryan> Hehehe
<K-Ryan> Second Matrix line within the past hour.
<hakaisou> what other cheesy welcomes can we come up with
<Kite_DH> fdoving: dist-upgrade is now running
<fdoving> Kite_DH: then you need to change all the mount commands to /mnt/sda1/<thing> accordingly.. but yes.
* hakaisou cries.
<hakaisou> I'm boned.
<Lennings> Brb, im gonna reboot... MB the program will work then
<Kite_DH> hakaisou: ew
<K-Ryan> Well I was reading a bunch of Linux-y type quotes.
<K-Ryan> Kite_DH: I don't think that's what he meant...
<Kite_DH> K-Ryan: haha :)
<hakaisou> Either I lose some of my data, or I lose a different some of my data
<hakaisou> i can't back up anything!
<K-Ryan> One of my favorites was "Ignorance is bliss, no wonder so many people are happy with Windows!"
<hakaisou> F*** YOU ADEPT!!!!!
<Lennings> Im dont repooting..
<Lennings> done*
<hakaisou> yea, isn't Linux great like that
<underdog5004> k-ryan, thanks for being a sounding board. I just had to delete the old session that it was loading from and reload all the torrents. nice and easy, considering that I was about to rm -rf downloads/*.* lol, 136Gb would have taken awhile
<K-Ryan> Or "Linux is like air conditioners, they stop working when you open Windows"
<hakaisou> ctrl-alt-backspace == 5 second reboot
<K-Ryan> Glad I could kind of help underdog5004 ;)
<zoohouse> Hello everyone
<underdog5004> have a good one, K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> You too
<K-Ryan> Hi there zoohouse!
<hakaisou> sigh...
<Lennings> Gah! Ardour wont start when i click the icon... Gah
<hakaisou> would there be a log for the packages that got removed that I could access?
<K-Ryan> I don't think there is a log for package adding/removal.
<bobleny> Any one know of a linux based data recovery software for bad floppy disks?
<hakaisou> ;
<K-Ryan> I remember someone asking about a log of packages being added.
<hakaisou> ;_;
<drkns> hello
<K-Ryan> Hi drkns!
<hakaisou> bobleny: yea it's called a flashdrive  XD
<drkns> i have this .386.rpm file that i want to compile
<drkns> how can i do this?
<hakaisou> seriously thouhg, i don't know
<zoohouse> I am having trouble getting the outside world to see my vncserver... I have my computer connected directly to my DSL modem and using firestarter, I have the firewall disabled. Yet I can't connect to my vncserver using my public ip yet my local ip works fine. when I use canyouseeme.org it say "connection timed out" What may be wrong?
<K-Ryan> I'm not very familiar with compiling but let's see what the bot has to say.
<K-Ryan> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<K-Ryan> I don't think that's what you're looking for, but you can try,
<bobleny> hakaisou: I know, thats why I dont use floppys, normally...
<K-Ryan> Otherwise stick around in the channel, someone is bound to be able to help.
<drkns> k-ryan i will try
<bobleny> Any one know of a linux based data recovery software for bad floppy disks?
<drkns> thx
<K-Ryan> You're welcome.
<|ericsson|> Anyone know how to get java?
<K-Ryan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<|ericsson|> thnx K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> You're welcome ;)
<K-Ryan> zoohouse: I know it may sound funny, but you might want to try port forwarding if you are behind a router.
<drkns> thats not it but i think i found smtg else on the net thx anyways
<navets>  does anyone here know if you have to have a mac to run a virtual mac os on linux or can you do it with a pc
<K-Ryan> My router has a built in firewall that "supposedly you can shut down", I always end up having to forward the ports though.
<zoohouse> K-Ryan: but I am connected directly to the modem, i disconnected the router all together.
<bkudria> is there any sort ETA for (semi) official kdevelop 3.4.1 packages?
<K-Ryan> Then I'm not sure
<drkns> zoohouse do you have a dnsserver set up?
<drkns> or your dns servers are advertising the ips that you want to use?
<K-Ryan> navets: You can probably run a virtual mac on Linux.
<hakaisou> quick!  software that can blast an NTFS partition and reformat it into a linux compatable format!
<K-Ryan> Gparted
<hakaisou> thank you!
<bkudria> ntfs is linux compatible - sorta
<K-Ryan> Read only
<navets> K-Ryan: k thanks
<nuu> no, read-write
<K-Ryan> Writing is another story..
<K-Ryan> Write is possible, not recommended.
<K-Ryan> You're welcome navets.
<hakaisou> i know that
<hakaisou> i just need to blast the partition
<nuu> it wasn't recommended once...nowadays ntfs-3g is pretty stable
<hakaisou> just want to get rid of the partition
<nuu> hakaisou: then K-Ryan already answered :)
<zoohouse> drkns: no...
<hakaisou> i know
<hakaisou> installing it already
<hakaisou> :D
<hakaisou> i love apt-get
<hakaisou> :hugs his CLI:
<K-Ryan> I've gotten 8 thank yous this session, =)
<K-Ryan> That's more than 1 every 10 minutes.
<K-Ryan> Or about that...
<nuu> K-Ryan ;)
<K-Ryan> Yeah a little over 10 minutes =)
<K-Ryan> I'm on a roll today.
<zoohouse> drkns: I would need a dnsserver?
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, do you know how to make sure that ssh is started on boot? I'm running a headless server and it's a huge hassle to [dis|re] connect my monitor.
<bkudria> is there any sort ETA for (semi) official kdevelop 3.4.1 packages?
<hakaisou> wow...
<hakaisou> this is gonna take a bit
<nuu> underdog5004: use update-rc.d or rcconf
<K-Ryan> underdog5004: To be honest, I don't know what ssh is =P
<hakaisou> secure shell, mirite?
<underdog5004> !ssh > K-Ryan
<underdog5004> nuu, update-rc.d ssh   ?
<nuu> underdog5004: sudo apt-get install rcconf && sudo rcconf
<K-Ryan> Oh it's a remote connection kind of thing.
<underdog5004> nuu, thanks
<chris_scummette> hi everybody
<nuu> you'll figure it out easily from there
<K-Ryan> Hi there chris_scummette!
<timmay> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<K-Ryan> Wow
<K-Ryan> Has anyone ever just typed "find" in their terminal?
<nuu> find is one of the most useful tools ever ;)
<K-Ryan> brb
<hakaisou> XD at find
<hakaisou> find EVERYTHING!!!!!!
<hakaisou> if ever i wanted to see everything on my harddrive at light speed, that was the way to do it
<LjL> K-Ryan: not alone. sometimes find | wc -l
<hakaisou> you can have that be logged can't you?
<hakaisou> like into a text file?
<nuu> use >
<hakaisou> thought so
<hakaisou> that makes it good to use as a file inventory then
<zoohouse> f
<nuu> hakaisou: file inventory how ?
<nuu> what's the purpose of listing all files on your disk :)
<hakaisou> none really
<drkns> ok thse things wont work
<nuu> i see ;)
<hakaisou> but then again...
<drkns> i am trying to install this package
<hakaisou> whats the purpose of setting up dual boots?
<nuu> but then again, this is linux and now you're FREE!
<nuu> free to hack around :P
<drkns> barry-0.1-1bcharge.i386.rpm and under the directory i use rpm -i file name
<luca> about hacking...
<drkns> but this wont work
<luca> I have a problem with bibus, a python application :D
<hakaisou> 99% of dual boot users will rarely or never use the secondary OS's in a dual boot system
<nuu> hakaisou: you generally use find to, say, delete files older than x days, or perform repeated actions on every file matching a given pattern in its filename, and such
<underdog5004> nuu, hmm, there was no option for ssh
<nuu> underdog5004: did you install openssh-server ?
<luca> when I tell it to open a file of the bibliography (added the url in the tags of the biblio item) it calls firefox...and instead of opening file:///etc. it does file:///home/luca/"file:///etc."
<underdog5004> nuu, yep
<hakaisou> then i just thought of a good use for it then
<hakaisou> i read lots of comics right?
<luca> obviously nothing opens out of the box, dunno how to debug it :)
<|lostbyte|> where can i find the tunctrl command in ?
<hakaisou> but unzipping into individual chapters is annoying
<hakaisou> MASS RENAMES FTW!!!!
<nuu> underdog5004: ls -l /etc/init.d | grep ssh
<nuu> hakaisou :)
<underdog5004> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2016 2006-10-05 02:43 ssh
<hakaisou> lets see if amarok still works
* hendaus back
<hakaisou> yay!  it does
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  whats up
<hakaisou> lets see if i still got mp3 support
<underdog5004> nuu, when I sudo apt-get install openssh-server, it says that it's already the newest version
<nuu> underdog5004: and when you start sudo rcconf, you don't see a "ssh" in the list ?
<nuu> you tried scrolling down using your arrow keys toO ?
<underdog5004> nuu, nope, and yes
<underdog5004> I'm on ubuntu 6.10, server.
<K-Ryan> I'm back
<hakaisou> i swear if i don't get some power metal right the hell now...
<nuu> underdog5004: try sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<muaddib> they have the relevant KDE repositories for fiesty up yet?
* Daisuke_Ido plays some easy listening for hakaisou
<K-Ryan> Had someone here to spray my backyard for fleas & ticks so I had to point it out and yeah...
<underdog5004> it says:  System startup links for /etc/init.d/ssh already exist.
<Daisuke_Ido> muaddib: for 3.5.7?
<hakaisou> thank you Powerman 5000
<underdog5004> so, it'll come up automatically already?
<hakaisou> you keep me from thrashing stuff
* K-Ryan listens to Di.fm
<nuu> underdog5004: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/ | grep ssh
<underdog5004> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  13 2007-05-22 02:39 S20ssh -> ../init.d/ssh
<muaddib> Daisuke_Ido yeah
<nuu> good, it's already set to automatically start :)
<Daisuke_Ido> muaddib: they've been up for at least hours
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm already running it :)
<muaddib> Daisuke_Ido neat, was just about to install Fiesty again, got my computer working fine and I've got nothing to fix at the moment
<nuu> underdog5004: strange that rcconf fails to detect it though. Not that it matters, but would you try sudo update-rcconf-guide && sudo rcconf ?
<nuu> and see if it's there
<underdog5004> sure, h/o
<K-Ryan> !planeshift
<underdog5004> nuu, still nothing regarding ssh
<underdog5004> not a biggie, though
<underdog5004> thanks for the help
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to launch Planeshift?
<LjL> !find tunctrl | |lostbyte|
<underdog5004> K-Ryan, what is it?
<nuu> what do you see there underdog5004 ?
<K-Ryan> http://www.planeshift.it
<|lostbyte|> LjL, done that first.. nothing.
<nuu> underdog5004: it's still a misbehavior on rcconf's side
<K-Ryan> MMORPG
<Osiris207> heya everyone\
<Osiris207> i got kubuntu to install
<K-Ryan> Ah, that's good.
<Osiris207> but i had to use the new version of kubuntu that doesnt seem to like my wifi card
<K-Ryan> That can be fixed though.
<Osiris207> its wierd , in kinfo you can see thew wifi card is there
<underdog5004> nuu, umm, just shut it down, but from what I can recall: apache, 2-3 mysql things, hdparm, and 3-4 bootclean? entries
<Osiris207> it says , realtek wireless lan controller
<LjL> |lostbyte|: then it's not available in any package.
<K-Ryan> Be right back again.
<Osiris207> but doesnt show up in the network devices
<Osiris207> ok
<|lostbyte|> :(
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  wb
<Osiris207> wb
<hakaisou> how do i unmount a drive?
<nuu> umount mountpoint or partition
<timmay> get off it'
<Osiris207> lol
<timmay> unmount and whatever drive it is
<Osiris207> so anyone here good with wifi ?
<nuu> !ask | Osiris207
<timmay> Osiris: what are you looking to find out>?
<hakaisou> ugh!
<hakaisou> mtab says it's not mounted...
<hakaisou> but gparted says won't do anything with it
<nuu> hakaisou: sudo umount then
<nuu> see if that helps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> |lostbyte|: Package/file tunctrl does not exist in feisty
<Osiris207> why it is that the new kubuntu hates my wifi card , where as the old one didnt lol
<Osiris207> basically it dont show up in network devices
<ubotu> Osiris207: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hakaisou> oh...
<|lostbyte|> lol
<hakaisou> :D
<timmay> lol
<hakaisou> ID 10 T error
<Osiris207> now it shows up in kingo
<Osiris207> kinfo**
<timmay> there ya go...fixed it
<timmay> :)
<LjL> |lostbyte|: well, he thought it through
<Osiris207> but , you cant use it
<Osiris207> so i dunno what to do lol
<Osiris207> its there , but it aint ;p
<nuu> hakaisou: any luck ?
<hakaisou> got it
<|lostbyte|> yea :P
<Osiris207> so there you go , eat ya heart out ;p
<hakaisou> all right hten
<hakaisou> reforming sda2 as sda1
<Osiris207> well any idea's anyone?
<hakaisou> yes
<hakaisou> but only if you're REALLY serious!
<Osiris207> you talking to me?
<hakaisou> yea
<hakaisou> i don't know what the topic is though...
<Osiris207> wifi
<hakaisou> i'm just making stuff up as i go
<hakaisou> and quoting ask a ninja
<Osiris207> lol
<Osiris207> i installed kubuntu and it dont show my wifi card in network devices
<Osiris207> but it is shown in kinfo... so its knows its there ;p
<hakaisou> have you checked to see if its compatable with kubuntu?
<Osiris207> well it was compatible with the old kubuntu
<Osiris207> so be pritty backwards if it aint compatable with the new one ;p
<Osiris207> thats normally a windows-vista joke.. but i wont go there
<hakaisou> stranger things have happened
<Osiris207> true
<hakaisou> the Cleveland Indians are top of the league right now
<hakaisou> i mean come on
<Osiris207> but it does my head in
<Osiris207> lol
<Osiris207> kubuntu is great , i am a big linux fan , but i always get trouble with wifi , does my head in
<jtmoney> how come it's taking so long for ubuntu to release an updated package for gaim/pidgin? it went from beta to final, i figured that would be kind of important to roll-out
<hakaisou> i love wired internet
<timmay> what utility would be used for burning CD's and DVD's?
<Kite_DH> fdoving: its done
<Osiris207> i dont have that luxury at the moment
<Kite_DH> fdoving:
<Kite_DH>  acpid
<Kite_DH>  acpi-support
<Kite_DH>  powermanagement-interface
<Kite_DH> fdoving: it says there were errors at dist-upgrade
<hakaisou> timmay: k3b
<muaddib> timmay: k3b
<hakaisou> beat ya
<hakaisou> :D
<Kite_DH> timmay: k3b
<Kite_DH> luv ya guys
<Osiris207> so , does anyone know how to help my problem?
<Kite_DH> lol
<muaddib> damn!
<hakaisou> sorry, i don't mess with wifi too much
<hakaisou> over my head
<timmay> cool, hehe it's only my second day on kubuntu...so it's a hard transition from windows to this
<timmay> but i'm liking it more
<Kite_DH> fdoving: should i reeboot now?
<sayers> I just cant get this printer to work on windows :(
<muaddib> timmay: k3b is one of those programs that is so incredibly better than anything on windows, or other linux programs as well. one of my favorite applications
<timmay> will it "backup" my copyrights items? ;)
<sayers> k3b is good ;)
<sayers> even better than stuff you can waste money on :D
<Osiris207> is there a channel for wifi support on irc?
* jordo23 loves k3b
<Osiris207> i mean specifcally kubuntu wifi*
<Ayabara> why oh why must it be so hard to get the vga on my laptop to output something that my tv can understand?
<Osiris207> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<binks> hey can i check a hdd for errors under linux ie my doze drive keeps restarting even after a fresh install and since i mainly use *nix is there a disk testing tool
<timmay> question: my buddy is using ubuntu and just installed the kubuntu upgrade, but how does he change the GUI to show like kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Fahuadai> on the klogin, select session
<Fahuadai> login^
<timmay> ty
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  are u there
<mzanfardino> okay, can those of us who have not upgraded to Fiesty get to a repository for KDE 3.5.7 for Edgy?
<RawSewage> Im in Feisty and have 3.5.6
<Daisuke_Ido> RawSewage: well yeah, that's what's included with feisty
<RawSewage> whats in 3.5.7
<Daisuke_Ido> mzanfardino: probably not until some enterprising soul creates an edgy repo
<mzanfardino> I'm on Edgy with 3.5.6 as well. I was hoping 3.5.7 would be available for Edgy... all the links I'm finding are for fiesty
<Daisuke_Ido> not much
<mzanfardino> Daisuke_Ido: ok, good enough
<RawSewage> whats so great about .7
<zoohouse> I am having trouble getting the outside world to see my vncserver... I have my computer connected directly to my DSL modem and using firestarter, I have the firewall disabled. Yet I can't connect to my vncserver using my public ip yet my local ip works fine. when I use canyouseeme.org it say "connection timed out" What may be wrong?
* Daisuke_Ido fwaps zoohouse
<Daisuke_Ido> foward the ports.
<zoohouse> Daisuke_Ido: it is connected directly to the modem with ippasstrough enabled
<Daisuke_Ido> then it obviously isn't working
<Timsen> does the vnc listen on the outside address?
<Timsen> can you see that with netstat -tanp ?
<zoohouse> Timsen: what do you mean?
<zoohouse> Timsen: cp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5901            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7465/Xtightvnc
<Daisuke_Ido> o_O
<Daisuke_Ido> it's listening on 0.0.0.0
<Timsen> okay should listen
<Daisuke_Ido> ?
<Timsen> that means it does listening on all interfaces
<zoohouse> Is that wrong?
<Daisuke_Ido> alright then.
<zoohouse> right
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps ip passthrough isn't working?
<zoohouse> I have firestarter allowing port 5901 from everyone
<zoohouse> Daisuke_Ido: that is running trough my head...
<Timsen> i can be a problem because you are trying to reach your external ip from withing your external ip
<Timsen> it
<zoohouse> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, i am going to have to do this after work
<zoohouse> Timsen: I don't think so because I also use canyouseeme.org to test the port
<Timsen> thats a good point
<zoohouse> Timsen: thanks for the help but I am going to have to tackle this later after work.
<zoohouse> see you guys later
<Timsen> bye
<lurkinsimon> evening
<lurkinsimon> anyone home ?
<Ace2016> hi
<Ace2016> most people are away getting kde 3.5.7
<lurkinsimon> ah
<lurkinsimon> I am a bit in trouble here, I could use a tad bit of help
<hakaisou> ok then
<lurkinsimon> anyone knowledgeable about wifi and wep issues ?
<hakaisou> installing
<hakaisou> how do i mount partitions off a live CD?
<stdin> hakaisou: like 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt '
<bbeck_> does anyone know the package name for the kickoff menu?
<Arwen> kicker? lol
<hakaisou> yea...
<hakaisou> stdin:  where does that mount to?
<stdin> hakaisou: to /mnt
<OlliK> Hi, all!
<stdin> !kickoff | bbeck_
<ubotu> bbeck_: Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<OlliK> Does anyone know what is the command-line command for taking a screenshot in KDE?
<OlliK> Something similar than the gnome-screenshot in gnome
<stdin> bbeck_: don't know if it's in the repos tho
<stdin> OlliK: ksnapshot?
<lurkinsimon> I have a router which runs only wep for now, as putting it on wpa is quite troublesome. How do I get knetworkmanager to let me use the network he detected, in wep ?
<lurkinsimon> by default it doesn't let me
<OlliK> stdin: thanks
<lurkinsimon> anybody ? :D
<stdin> knetworkmanager always asked me for the wep key
<hakaisou> stdin: thanks
<Kite_DH> fdoving: okay im on feisty now, everything, except of the sound
<lurkinsimon> stdin, when I run knetworkmanager it sees my router (a livebox) but by default it does not allow me to select a wep, just wpa. If on the other hand I tell it "conenct me to antoher network" then I get a wep option.
<lurkinsimon> which is ridiculous since that other network is just fictious
<lurkinsimon> on the "real" network it just sees wpa personal or enterprise
<stdin> do you only use one wifi network? if so, then just put the settings in System Settings -> Network Settings
<hakaisou> question, is there a second place where I can mount a drive in the live cd?
<Jack31> oh yay
<Jack31> kde 3.7
<hakaisou> oh... ok then
<hakaisou> i got it
<stdin> hakaisou: yeah, just make a directory and mount it there, eg: sudo mkdir /mount1
<Cugel> No problems with it, hakai?
<stdin> Jack31: 3.7? you mean 3.5.7?
<phpcode> how to get a valid ident?
<Jack31> oops yeh
<Jack31> :D
<hakaisou> i think i figured out a solution
<Jack31> is it worth an upgrade?
<hakaisou> inside the first mounted drive there was folder also named mnt
<hakaisou> so i used that
<stdin> phpcode: install a ident server, I use pidentd
<Cugel> Well they fixed a few bugs and introduced some new ones, so I guess it's okay.
<stdin> hakaisou: just make sure you un-mount them in order then
<RawSewage> i named my folder Drive B
<RawSewage> i named my folder DriveB
<phpcode> stdin: Ok. thx :)
<binks> anyone no why or how i find out why kubuntu hangs when i try restart
<binks> i just get a black screen
<hakaisou> awesome
<hakaisou> thanks for the assist stdin
<hakaisou> now i can keep all my stuff
<Osiris207> hey everyone
<Osiris207> can anyone tell me why my wifi is unclaimed** , have a look in the pastebin and you'll see what i mean
<Osiris207> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22042/
<stdin> I think that means that the driver isn't loaded for it
<Osiris207> so what do i do
<Osiris207> sorry to sound blunt
<stdin> not sure, find what the driver is and sudo modprobe it
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Osiris207> i have a linux  driver for the chipset i got , i just dont know how to use it
<Osiris207> as in , i dont understand the readme
<stdin> pastebin it
<Osiris207> ok
<ahmed> guys does any one know hot to disable xgl ?
<Osiris207> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22043/
<Osiris207> there you go stdin
<Cugel> ahmed: just remove it?
<ahmed> well i dont want to remove it
<ahmed> i run a game under wine
<ahmed> it runs very slowly
<ahmed> warcraft 3..
<Cugel> Ah, like that. Sorry I don't run it myself.
<Cugel> Google for 'disable xgl', I found a few hints.
<stdin> Osiris207: seems you just need to run "./makedrv" from the same directory as the README filr
<stdin> *file
<Osiris207> how do you run it?
<Osiris207> do i just type ./makedrv
<stdin> yeah
<Osiris207> in the consol
<Osiris207> i did that
<Osiris207> nothing happens
<stdin> nothing?
<Osiris207> apartently you have to change its file type or something
<Osiris207> so it says in the read me.. chmod 788 , but that dont do anything either
<Osiris207> i dunno what ia m doing ;p
<stdin> got a link to the file you downloaded, so I can poke around?
<Osiris207> yeah sure
<Osiris207> i'll get one for you
<Osiris207> sorry to be a pain
<raylu> Osiris207, chmod +x makedr
<raylu> *makedrv
<hakaisou> you know?
<Osiris207> chmod +x makedrv , that whole command in the console?
<hakaisou> it's amazing how long it takes for 30 gigs to transfer from one drive to another
<Osiris207> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&ProdID=35&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<nardax> Hi there,
<Osiris207> there you go stdin
<hakaisou> hennl nardax
<hakaisou> hello even
<raylu> Osiris207, yes
<jtmoney> how come it's taking so long for ubuntu to release an updated package for gaim/pidgin? it went from beta to final, i figured that would be kind of important to roll-out
<Osiris207> what does that do>
<intelikey> ok i have compiled the information.   i don't know where to drop the info,  i'm not sure if it's kernel side (probably is)   or in the app (mc = midnight commander).     i'm not going to regester with launchpad but if anyone is interested in the bug report i can dcc a copy of the text file   or pastebin it  at your discression.
<K-Ryan> Boo
<nardax> Im a newbie
<raylu> Osiris207, it allows it to be executed
<K-Ryan> Welcome to the other sid nardax.
<K-Ryan> *side
<nardax> hah
<raylu> Osiris207, when you ls it, it will be green. i believe the two 8s in 788 are for that too
<Osiris207> ls it ?
<K-Ryan> nardax: Having trouble with something?
<raylu> when you type ls, the color of the file will be green
<nardax> yup.. it's the video driver
<raylu> that may help
<Osiris207> why do i need to type ls?
<K-Ryan> What make and model video card do you have?
<nardax> my laptop is IBM T60 which has ATI mobile 1400
<Osiris207> sorry i must sound dumb lol
<raylu> Osiris207, i'm just mentioning it
<intelikey> anybody interested ?  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36657
<raylu> you don't need to of course
<Osiris207> oo i see  thankyou
<raylu> it's the quickest, easiest way to check :P
<nardax> I already downloaded the driver and run it..
<K-Ryan> nardax: I haven't done an Ati one in a while but I'll try to walk you through it.
<K-Ryan> nardax: There is more than just downloading from Ati
<K-Ryan> Hold on two seconds
<K-Ryan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Osiris207> i need all the help i can get lol
<nardax> run with command ./ blar blar.run
<NotFaint> New-ish Kubuntu user here. Who's got an ear for my problems?
<raylu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<K-Ryan> NotFaint, ask away
<nardax> wow you guy are very nice to me, thank you all
<K-Ryan> If someone has an answer, they will answer.
<NotFaint> Oh no, I don't know who I should listen to! :P
<K-Ryan> Sorry nardax =P
<Osiris207> stdin , did you have a look?
<NotFaint> My problem is with using KlamAV to scan a drive I've got in a mobile bay.
<K-Ryan> I'm reading through the help file to figure out what you should do.
<raylu> Osiris207, you set it to x, right? try running it now
<K-Ryan> nardax: Open up your terminal
<stdin> Osiris207: I'm looking at it
<Osiris207> i am not on kubuntu , so i'll have  reboot
<nardax> It detected the video card and I chose the detected one
<raylu> Osiris207, oh. what are you trying to do anyway?
<Osiris207> i'll let stdin have a look at the driver and comment , then i'll reboot and see what i can do
<NotFaint> I created a mountpoint, mounted the drive -- the partition is NTFS, by the way, which could be the whole problem -- and tried to scan it in KlamAV, selecting it from /media/customerdrive (the mountpoint I made) but I don't have permission. Do I need to run Klam with sudo or something like that?
<Osiris207> i am trying to install a driver for my wifi
<Osiris207> card*
<nardax> However, after I restart the ubuntu it is gone.
<raylu> !chown | NotFaint
<ubotu> NotFaint: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<raylu> er...wtf...
<K-Ryan> nardax: You're using Kubuntu right?
<raylu> NotFaint, type "man chown"
<raylu> Osiris207, i assume you're working on ndiswrapper?
<Osiris207> no
<nardax> yup
<nardax> kubuntu
<NotFaint> raylu: I know loosely what it does, enough that the man would just feel tedious to read :P
<NotFaint> but
<K-Ryan> 7.04 Feisty?
<Osiris207> i have a driver specifically for linux
<nardax> yup
<nardax> correct
<NotFaint> if I chown it to myself, am I chowning the mount point or the device or what?
<K-Ryan> But the video card isn't working?
<underdog5004> nuu, K-Ryan , I restarted my server,  but I couldn't ssh in...nmap wasn't even showing it...so I futzed around, read a magazine, and when I finally plugged the monitor in, it was showing the installation screen. I'd left the install cd in the drive!
<K-Ryan> Well, drivers
<raylu> NotFaint, the mount. the device is owned by root (i believe)
<NotFaint> Gotcha. Will try. Thanks.
<raylu> NotFaint, and it's in /dev
<nardax> no. Kubuntu works as Vesa mode
<raylu> nardax, *X?
<K-Ryan> Vesa mode?
<nardax> yup
<raylu> i think he means X is using the vesa driver
<K-Ryan> Mayve
<nardax> yup I think so
<K-Ryan> *Maybe
<K-Ryan> Alright, open your console and type "glxgears"
<K-Ryan> underdog5004: So all is well?
<underdog5004> yes sir
<nardax> ok
<NotFaint> Also, if anybody knows, once I get to scanning this with Klam, since it's NTFS and I can only read it, can Klam still kill viruses it finds?
<K-Ryan> Glad to hear
<underdog5004> just thought I'd share my exp with you
<raylu> NotFaint, no
<Osiris207> stdin , i will just reboot and try the suggestion , i'll be back on a in a min if you have any comments
<K-Ryan> underdog5004: Thanks ;)
<NotFaint> so do I need a third-party NTFS driver or something
<raylu> NotFaint, unelss you want to use the ntfs writing driver
<stdin> Osiris207: ok
<raylu> yep.
<K-Ryan> nardax: Is it running smoothly or choppy?
<NotFaint> raylu: I keep reading that there are... problems.
<raylu> K-Ryan, he's ATI, right? fglrxinfo?
<nardax> K, smoothly
<NotFaint> This is a customer's machine, and I don't want to screw it up TOO bad, but I don't wanna risk infecting another Windows machine by putting it in there.
<K-Ryan> raylu: Yeah he's an Ati user(Yes only the A is capital)
<pirunga> how can I upgrade kubuntu from dapper to feisty ??
<K-Ryan> But with official drivers or something.
<raylu> NotFaint, yeah. it's possible that it screws up and you lose a lot of data, but it's stable enough for desktop use (so most people say)
<NotFaint> pirunga: shouldn't Adept prompt you?
<nardax> but I cant use the maximum resolution.
<raylu> pirunga, to edgy first
<K-Ryan> nardax: If it's running smoothly, then your card seems to be working properly.
<stdin> !upgrade | pirunga
<ubotu> pirunga: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<K-Ryan> For glxgears? It's supposed to be small.
<NotFaint> raylu: And how about you? Do YOU trust it? :P
<underdog5004> notfaint, check out ntfs-3g for mounting ntfs drives rw
<K-Ryan> or bigger, my bad...
<K-Ryan> nardax: Or do you mean your screen resolution?
<NotFaint> underdog5004: Thought I read somewhere about that one being older than something else that's out... I can't remember exactly what I read now
<raylu> NotFaint, nope. I have windows installed so I use it for that. I don't need it, so my opinion isn't very meaningful. it's mostly useless to me
<raylu> it would be a welcome convenience, but not worth the risk
<NotFaint> raylu: I can kinda see what you mean about not needing it. If I didn't play games...
<pirunga> raylu, can I use apt or something to get edgy first?
<nardax> screen resolution
<NotFaint> Well, maybe I'll just risk my Windows partition. I can always wipe it. And it's not like I could get a boot sector virus, since grub owns that
<raylu> pirunga, i think so...but i don't know how. I just installed over my edgy (never had dapper) because I wanted a fresh start
<NotFaint> Thanks all. I'm out.
<K-Ryan> nardax: Okay, so your maximum screen resolution isn't showing up in KDE Menu > System Settings > Monitor and Display?
<raylu> NotFaint, you could find the virus with klam and
<nardax> It is supposed to be able to get bigger one..
<K-Ryan> Bye Notfaint
<raylu> NotFaint, remove it in windows manually
<NotFaint> raylu: It'll probably be hidden somehow in Windows.
<nardax> no. thats the problem
<hakaisou> anyone know of a program that can stream and transcode media to an XBox 360?
<raylu> NotFaint, huh? why?
<mikkael> i got enabled onboard sound + a pci card. where do i tell kubuntu which one it should use ?
<K-Ryan> nardax: I said it isn't showing =P
<K-Ryan> Hold on a minute here
<NotFaint> raylu: Rootkits, stuff like that -- I'm a bit rusty, I let the utilities handle that stuff.
<hakaisou> i know that there are windows programs that can do it, but i'm not sure about linux
<raylu> mikkael, I think it's kmenu > system settings > sound, but i'm not sure
<stdin> pirunga: follow this guide to go to edgy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<nardax> Because of that texts look little bit weird
<ahmed> guys any one know how to play an opengl game with full 3dsupport under xgl ??
<ahmed> guys any one know how to play an opengl game with full 3dsupport under xgl ??
<NotFaint> but I mean, files hidden in alternate data streams, even, or just... I don't know. Last time I tried deleting a known infected file manually it just didn't work.
<raylu> pirunga, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<stdin> pirunga: then this one to go from edgy to feisty http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<K-Ryan> nardax: Ah, okay I'm looking for a fix as we speak.
<hakaisou> woah... infected?
<NotFaint> Anyway, REALLY gone this time. :P Thanks again all.
<hakaisou> did someone get a virus in linux when i wasn't looking?
<pirunga> what the name of packege gksu ???
<nardax> Oh, thank you..
<K-Ryan> You're welcome
<nardax> =)
<underdog5004> hakaisou, no, it's a virus on a windows partition, I think
<underdog5004> a pretty mean set of 'em, sounds like
<K-Ryan> Alright here's where I begin to not know what to do.
<hakaisou> ah
<hakaisou> ok then, that makes sense
<K-Ryan> However, you're going to need to add a line in your xorg.conf
<nardax> ok
<basquiat> hi there. installing kde 3.5.7, I have two little questions: 1) kpager doesn't seem to work well with beryl again (only one desktop is 'active'), 2) kmail is supposed to be able to show useragent/x-mailer in fancy headers - I can't find the configuration for that. any hints?
<Ownatik> hi, if I install kubuntu over freebsd, will it overwrite the loader?
<nardax> I know where it is
<raylu> pirunga, gksu = kdesu for gnome
<K-Ryan> But I'm not sure exactly what all the numbers should be.
<K-Ryan> Don't open it yet because I'm not going to be able to tell you what to put in.
<raylu> basquiat, 1. is a known issue, i think. no idea about 2
<underdog5004> basquiat, why even use kpager? just hold down the scroll button on the mouse, and move all around!
<raylu> Ownatik, do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, nardax needs help adding a screen resolution in his xorg.conf, can someone help him?
<stdin> pirunga: kde uses kdesu, not gksu
<nardax> OK
<basquiat> underdog5004: ehe, yes, that regression bug doesn't hurt too much, right. :)
<raylu> K-Ryan, google: "modeline" i'm feeling lucky
<raylu> *nardax
<K-Ryan> But wouldn't it differ based on the monitor?
<nardax> xorg.conf is under /ect/X11 right?
<nardax> yup.. I'm here
<ahmed> guys any one know how to play an opengl game with full 3dsupport under xgl ??
<raylu> K-Ryan, yes. but it asks you for your scan/refresh rate, etc.
<underdog5004> basquiat, I think it's easier, imho, to use the mouse to move, rather than a little panel
<Ownatik> raylu I don't really know .. I had windows xp installed, installed desktopbsd, got an error about grub on install and now it only loads desktopbsd which is corrupted ...
<raylu> Ownatik, what's your partition setup?
<ahmed> guys any one know how to play an opengl game with full 3dsupport under xgl ??
<K-Ryan> Oh okay that would work
<raylu> nardax, yes. /etc
<stdin> ahmed: maybe try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176636
<nardax> I got it
<stdin> ahmed: or just don't log into a xgl session
<raylu> nardax, before you use the modeline generator, you'll need to find your monitor specs
<ahmed> failed
<ahmed> well there is a game warcraft3
<ahmed> runs very slow in xgl session
<ahmed> and in other sessions
<Ownatik> raylu 110 gb XP, 20gb BSD , 20 gb fat32 (mp3)
<ahmed> it doesnt run at all cause of some registry mess with wine
<ahmed> i have an ati card, fglrx driver
<nardax> ok
<raylu> Ownatik, it can't be that simple. doesn't BSD require an extended and a swap partition?
<K-Ryan> nardax: That looks like it will work so you are going to want to add that in your xorg.conf
<K-Ryan> Save, and try to switch to it in Monitor and Display
<nardax> OK
<raylu> the modeline generator even tells you what section to add the modeline to and how to configure your screens
<nardax> Should I restart Ubuntu in order to apply the change?
<raylu> nardax, no, just X. ctrl+alt+backspace
<raylu> wait, make sure you know how to use the console
<nardax> and startx?
<nardax> command
<raylu> to revert back to your old xorg.conf
<nardax> ok
<raylu> ctrl+alt+backspace starts x for you
<nardax> ok
<Ownatik> raylu probably, but the install should make one
<nardax> I'll do it right now
<K-Ryan> "Linux, because rebooting is only for hardware changes."
<raylu> Ownatik, it's not uncommon for nix installs to have seperate partitions for /etc, /boot, /home, etc...
<nardax> ok..
<nardax> I got it
<K-Ryan> Just a quote =P
<raylu> lol, K-Ryan. wait till you see me hotplug a cd-drive in :P
<AutoMatriX> hi there, you geeks
<nardax> thank you guys. After I restart the X, I'll be back
<K-Ryan> Hello AutoMatriX...
* raylu would refute that, AutoMatriX, but given my last statement i don't think i can
<K-Ryan> No problem nardax
<Ownatik> raylu anyway im pretty screwed, all I want is my XP back so I can reinstall kubuntu after
<raylu> Ownatik, huh? i thought your concern was your grub loader
<Osiris207> back
<raylu> Ownatik, does your boot loader not work?
<Osiris207> stdin , did you find anything
<Ownatik> raylu that's it , but it seems the BSD loader override grub or something
<Osiris207> i did that chmod +x makedrv , but that script has errors all over it
<raylu> Ownatik, what's the BSD loader called?
<raylu> Osiris207, chmod or makedrv?
<stdin> Osiris207: can't get it to work here, I'd say to try ndiswrapper
<Osiris207> makedrv
<raylu> what's Osiris's brand/model?
<Ownatik> raylu I don't really know but I think it's or BTX or boot0loader
<Ownatik> something like that
<raylu> what were the errors makedrv gave?
<Osiris207> rtl8185l
<Osiris207> i didnt copy them
<raylu> Ownatik, it is possible to install just grub from a (k)ubuntu livecd
<Osiris207> but it was loads , files missing , all sorts
<raylu> Osiris207, i'm sure you just need to install a few packages
<raylu> Osiris207, unless they were syntax errors or something
<Osiris207> i'll use ndiswrapper , i've used it before , but it mucked opensuse up
<Osiris207> lets hope kubuntu isnt as bad
<Ownatik> raylu I don't know, but i'm reinstalling kubuntu instead od BSD , hope it'll work or im screwed
<raylu> Ownatik, why? if you just want XP back, just install grub
<stdin> raylu: output here is http://stdin.pastebin.us/36659
<Ownatik> raylu i want xp ans kubuntu, so wo't installing kubuntu install grub also?
<raylu> stdin, i assume you ran the configure script?
<K-Ryan> Yes Ownatik
<raylu> Ownatik, oh. in that case, go ahead
<Ownatik> ok thanks
<stdin> raylu: there is no configure script
<raylu> stdin, yeah. the thing isn't passing the right number of arguments to a dozen different functions. i suppose it actually was miscoded...
<hakaisou> ok, now to unmount the drives
<hakaisou> the unmount command is umount, right?
<DarkFeeling> is there to difficult to change the bootsplash image and set one i like?
<RawSewage> I use KwikDisk
<stdin> raylu: either that, or the kernel has changed too much in the time it was written, it's for 2.6.x
<RawSewage> it's an icon in your tray for easy mounting, see how much space you have, etc.   It's part of the  kdf package
<raylu> oh.
<K-Ryan> DarkFeeling: I know it's easy to change the splash screen, but I'm not sure about a custom one.
<raylu> hakaisou, yes
<stdin> hakaisou: yeah, sudo umount /mnt/mnt, then sudo umount /mnt
<raylu> DarkFeeling, the boot loader or the splash screen?
<stdin> hakaisou: if that's how you mounted them
<hakaisou> it is
<selim> selam
<DarkFeeling> K-Ryan, its not the splash screen. is that one that says kubunu with the blue bar right before you type the login stuff.
<hakaisou> and yea they are all unmounted now
<selim_> 1
<orville> DarkFeeling: there is a readme that comes with the grub-themes that explains how.
<K-Ryan> Ah, not sure about that/
<K-Ryan> He wants to change the Kubuntu loading screen logo.
<orville> DarkFeeling: nm. I don't think you're referring to the grub boot screen :-)
<K-Ryan> When booting up.
<orville> oh.
<raylu> DarkFeeling, usplash. but don't run that command :P there is some too to configure it
<DarkFeeling> K-Ryan, thats right i dindt know whow to say it
<orville> he does.
<raylu> *tool
* orville would edit the grub menu.lst file but that's just me
<raylu> !startupmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !info startupmanager
<ubotu> Package startupmanager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<raylu> eh?
<raylu> oh, right
<ahmed> guys any windows emulator other than wine ??
<raylu> DarkFeeling, deb http://ubuntusoftware.info/ edgy all
<raylu> ahmed, winex, cedega, crossover
<raylu> all mostly the same thing :P
<stdin> ahmed: wine is not an emulator tho
<stdin> and winex is dead
<stdin> has been for a while now
<matthew_> ahmed, maybe...cedega...but it's based on wine, I think
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I change the menu so it doesn't do "Package name (package description)"? I can't find the option anywhere at all, and I really don't like it.
<ahmed> well wine alternate then
<ahmed> but cedega aint free .. any pirated version or so ?
<raylu> Lunar_Lamp, context, please
<matthew_> we can't endorse that, I'm sorry, ahmed
<Lunar_Lamp> raylu, the "k-menu".
<raylu> ahmed, if there was, woiuld we tell you?
<raylu> Lunar_Lamp, the kmenu doesn't say package anywhere...
<LjL> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<matthew_> ahmed, you might check out virtualbox or vmware player. You can just install windows on a virtual machine and run whatever from there.
<raylu> Lunar_Lamp, oh. i see what you mean. right-click > edit menu
<Lunar_Lamp> raylu, it gives the package name in the menu, and the package description. For example "k3b (CD&DDVD burning)"
<ahmed> well yea but it will be real slow
<ahmed> running anything
<ahmed> especially games
<raylu> that's neither the package name nor description, though :p
<matthew_> ahmed, what game are you trying to play? you might ust want to have an XP partition that is specifically for gaming
<Lunar_Lamp> I can't see any option to change it when I right click and edit menu...
<matthew_> ahmed, dual booting, I mean
<raylu> Lunar_Lamp, type it in on the right
<raylu> Lunar_Lamp, and click save to update
<nardax> I'm back
<ahmed> nahh
<ahmed> matthew i want a wine alternate
<Lunar_Lamp> raylu, I want to stop it showing the descriptions...
<raylu> Lunar_Lamp, so take them out!
<Lunar_Lamp> All of them? There are loads!
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm sure there's an option to turn that off too..
* raylu magically removes them for you.
<raylu> not really. each one is set independently of the others
<Lunar_Lamp> So there is no "hide description" button?
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm sure I've used it before...
<raylu> not that i know of. again, it's not a description
<raylu> it's part of the menu label
<Lunar_Lamp> The dialogue calls it a description.
<K-Ryan> Umm, how would I go about searching "insert file name"
<K-Ryan> ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Name: Akregator
* raylu is still thinking package description. oops
<raylu> K-Ryan, in what?
<Lunar_Lamp> Descroption: RSS feed reader
<K-Ryan> Terminal
<K-Ryan> Konsole
<raylu> K-Ryan, searching...in what
<Lunar_Lamp> Comment: an rss akregator for kde
<ahmed> whats winex ?
<K-Ryan> In the Konsole
<K-Ryan> I'm looking for a file
<hakaisou> question
<raylu> K-Ryan, oh. in your HD, then
<hakaisou> is a 2Gig swap file overkill?
<K-Ryan> Oh, right, sorry =P
<hakaisou> swap partition i mean
<K-Ryan> How much RAM?
<hakaisou> 2 Gigs
<K-Ryan> Err, they recommend twice your RAM
<ahmed> wats winex ?
<hakaisou> a ripoff
<K-Ryan> But 4 gigs of swap, never heard of that before.
<K-Ryan> !winex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> K-Ryan, i don't remember the command, but find [path]  [expr]  may work for you
<K-Ryan> No idea ahmed
<hakaisou> winex is now called cedega
<hakaisou> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<hakaisou> if you want to spend money on stuff Wine can do anyway, sure
<K-Ryan> raylu: expr?
<raylu> K-Ryan, expression. try kfind
<hakaisou> well, i'll stick with a 2gig Swap
<raylu> wait, nvm. that's GUI
<mahdi_> there anyway to switch my system clock from military time to regular am/pm?
<hakaisou> mostly cause i've got it configured like that, and 4 gigs does seem WAY overkill
<K-Ryan> I don't seem to have Kfind...
<raylu> mahdi_, right-click, format
<K-Ryan> Yes mahdi_
<raylu> K-Ryan, lowercase k. but that's gui
<K-Ryan> Right click the clock and goto configure clock
<K-Ryan> Oh, right
<K-Ryan> "kfind"
<K-Ryan> mahdi_: Sorry that's not it, ignore my "right click configure"
<tree_> hello
<raylu> locate(1), locatedb(5), updatedb(1),  xargs(1),  chmod(1),  fnmatch(3),
<raylu>        regex(7),  stat(2),  lstat(2), ls(1), printf(3), strftime(3), ctime(3),
<raylu>        Finding Files (on-line in Info, or printed).
<K-Ryan> Hi there tree_!
<mahdi_> K-Ryan: was about to say, didn't see anything in the configure dialogue for that
<K-Ryan> Yeah it's right click date & time format
<tree_> i keep having a reoccuring problem where under fiesty.. certain sites like nhl.com etc cause flash to sieze up and freeze the machine
<K-Ryan> Have you tried to install flash?
<tree_> is there anyway to uninstall flash 9?
<K-Ryan> How did you try to install it?
<K-Ryan> You didn't download the package did you? =P
<tree_> i might have
<K-Ryan> Did you download it from Add/Remove Programs, sudo apt-get install, Adept Package Manager, or Synaptic Package Manager?
<tree_> i did sudo apt-get install
<tree_> i did this :   sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<K-Ryan> oh
<tree_> now i wished i hadent
<K-Ryan> That sounds about right
<tree_> ok
<K-Ryan> Here's what you do
<tree_> k
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<albertmk> Does anyone understand the problem with "No rule to make target,," ?????
<K-Ryan> Then afterward you can try reinstalling it, otherwise you may need some kind of a replacement.
<raylu> albertmk, you need to ./configure
<albertmk> In fact, there is no configure file anywhere
<albertmk> It must be because I am using cmake.
<tree_> kryan thx
<raylu> albertmk, what are you trying to make?
<tree_> wheres the best place to install flash 9 from?
<raylu> tree_, firefox has an automatic installer, but that doesn't seem to work too often
<K-Ryan> The repositories
<K-Ryan> (What you did)
<albertmk> raylu: I am trying to make a software called openModeller
<K-Ryan> When I first had Ubuntu I actually downloaded the linux version from adobe and somehow managed to get it working.
<tree_> i'll do some more googling
<albertmk> raylu: Do you want me to show you the text of the problem?
<K-Ryan> tree_ are you using firefox?
<tree_> yes swiftfox even
<K-Ryan> swiftfox? never heard of it
<raylu> albertmk, sure, I guess
<K-Ryan> However, you might want to try sudo apt-get isntall swf-player
<K-Ryan> *install
<tree_> but it freezes konqueror on the same pages as firefox
<raylu> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> How about when you didn't have flash?
<albertmk> raylu: can you tell me the website for posting stuff?
<K-Ryan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> ;)
<luke-jr_work> Does Kubuntu count as Ubuntu?
<albertmk> :P
<K-Ryan> It's a version of it
<raylu> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<luke-jr_work> eg, if I am installing a server, will I get the *exact* same thing?
<K-Ryan> What do you mean by "thing"?
<raylu> o.0? ubuntu server is ubuntu without the gui...
<raylu> so wth is a kubuntu server?
<luke-jr_work> K-Ryan: finished product
<K-Ryan> Sure, might use a different program.
<luke-jr_work> all the files binary equal etc
<K-Ryan> By default anyway
<luke-jr_work> hm
<albertmk> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22056/
<K-Ryan> Rule of thumb is that whatever works on Ubuntu works on Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu
<luke-jr_work> doesn't mean a corp will support it...
<luke-jr_work> unless it's binary equal so they cannot determine a difference
<hakaisou> ok then, time to reboot
<hakaisou> :D
<K-Ryan> The same file would work on Ubuntu/Kubuntu/etc.
<K-Ryan> Without changes
<K-Ryan> Granted it's not meant for Windows
<Cugel> "Since this seems to be a pretty big issue and ALL the solutions proposed don't work in my case, I'm switching back to Windows." -- some people need to be a bit more patient.
<raylu> albertmk, what's in build.bat, autogen.sh, and doCheckInstall.sh?
<Ash-Fox> Apparently I shouldn't be able to play dvds on according to someone if I don't have libdvdcss. Now, I know if I set the regioncode on my DVD drive to the correct region of the DVD, I can play those DVDs. However, what I found was interesting... I can play region 1 DVDs on my DVD drive that has region 2 set, while not having libdvdcss installed (I just have ubuntu-restricted-extras and libxine-extracodecs installed) -- Can anyone explain the 
<K-Ryan> I agree Cugel
<luke-jr_work> but unless it's exactly Ubuntu 6.06, the company will not support
<Ash-Fox> I bet that cut off.
<Cugel> (from a thread on the ubuntuforums)
<albertmk> raylu: Do you want me to run it?
<raylu> albertmk, um...sure.
<K-Ryan> luke-jr_work: Same
<K-Ryan> What works on 6.06 works on 6.10 and 7.04 if I'm not mistaken
<albertmk> raylu: hmmm
<tree_> k-ryan on a site that says you need this flash plugin click here to install... and it installs adobe flash...is that the best way to go?
<raylu> K-Ryan, wireless :P
<raylu> tree_, i'd recommend trying t
<raylu> *it
<K-Ryan> Psshh, that's not an issue here raylu
<tree_> k thx
<K-Ryan> tree_ You might want to try reinstalling the flash package first
<K-Ryan> Just in case it was a package gone wrong
<K-Ryan> Up to you though
<albertmk> raylu: How can I run a .bat file?
<luke-jr_work> K-Ryan: but if I call up VMWare, they will refuse to help if it's 6.10 or 7.04
<K-Ryan> Whatever works you should use =P
<raylu> albertmk, oh. don't run that one :P just open it in a text editor
<albertmk> raylu: and I cannot run doCheckInstall.sh.
<K-Ryan> Then you should be happy you're on 6.06 luke-jr_work
<raylu> albertmk, why not?
<tree_> every time i go to NHL.com i get a system freeze
<tree_> from flash
<tree_> i suspect
<K-Ryan> Is there no flash-less version?
<K-Ryan> I haven't been there in a while so I don't know...
<albertmk> ./doCheckInstall.sh
<albertmk> ./doCheckInstall.sh: line 13: checkinstall: command not found
<tree_> im only going there as a test
<K-Ryan> Without flash?
<tree_> because i know it did freeze the system before
<tree_> its full of flash
<K-Ryan> No, are you going there without flash installe
<K-Ryan> d
* hendaus is back
<tree_> when u install ubuntu does it matter whether you choose gdm or kdm?
<K-Ryan> Welcome back hendaus
<hendaus> thanx K-Ryan :)
<K-Ryan> tree_ Just changes your commands I believe
<tree_> flash was uninstalled, then reinstalled
<hendaus> can i private u
<albertmk> raylu: Build.bat has: qmake and make
<K-Ryan> Sure
<hendaus> :)
<K-Ryan> Okay tree_, try that out.
<K-Ryan> If that doesn't work, you can't use that flash package.
<tree_> try which out???
<K-Ryan> Going to the site
<Hash-the-cracker> hello
<K-Ryan> Actually, have you tried going somewhere with maybe one or two flash things?
<tree_> with flash uninstalled?
<K-Ryan> Less intensive
<K-Ryan> Hi there Hash-the-cracker
<K-Ryan> Yes tree_, if you reinstalled that's the only way to test the package.
<Hash-the-cracker> hehe, thankz 4 the welcome
<K-Ryan> No problem ;)
<K-Ryan> So, having trouble?
<Hash-the-cracker> yea a bit
<K-Ryan> What's the problem?
<Hash-the-cracker> think you could help me
<Hash-the-cracker> well...
<tree_> its unnerving becuase it causes a full crash that requires a reboot
<K-Ryan> I can imagine tree_
<K-Ryan> It's up to you =P
<tree_> im going to uninstall flash and reinstall it carefully
<albertmk> raylu: raylu?
<raylu> ?
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  did u read my pvmsg?
<raylu> i'm out of ideas :P
<albertmk> raylu: Any idea?
<K-Ryan> Didn't get it hendaus
<albertmk> :(
<raylu> albertmk, have you read the install file?
<albertmk> yes, like 10 times.
<Hash-the-cracker> each time there are updates or i install something, i install them, but at the end it says that it did not install all packages even tho it did and the same 3 packages keep coming up, the problem for all of them was the couldent be configured, any help?
<K-Ryan> What packages?
<raylu> Hash-the-cracker, you sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  dude i want to install amsn,amule,xchat , avidemux and many things.... how can i download automatix2
<ThinkTank> Hello, does anyone know how to add the latest NVIDIA driver to Kubuntu low latency kernel
<raylu> hendaus, automatix2 isn't recommended
<K-Ryan> !automatix | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<K-Ryan> Don't use it, I've already had one person do it and they needed a fresh install.
<Hash-the-cracker> also, what is aptitude?
<raylu> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<K-Ryan> Same as apt-get but it tracks dependencies I'm told
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  so help me with amsn amule xchat and skype ..
<raylu> same as apt-get, but without super cow powers, or so it claimms
<raylu> *claims
<K-Ryan> Well I knwo there is a skype package in the repositories somewhere
<K-Ryan> *know
<K-Ryan> No idea about amsn, amule, or xchat
<raylu> sudo aptitude install skype
<hendaus> ok and amule?
<K-Ryan> See above ;)
<raylu> sudo aptitude install xchat
<Hash-the-cracker> how can i get ubuntu to see my mic? they way i see it a mic is a mic, so shouldnt it be covered by a generic driver??
<raylu> sudo aptitude install amule
<sayers> !nvidia|Sayers
<K-Ryan> !nvidia | sayers
<raylu> oh yeah. amsn.
<ubotu> sayers: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K-Ryan> You need the space =P
<sayers> I got it already :s
<sayers> it pmed me \
<sayers> thats what i wanted :)
<K-Ryan> Oh!
<raylu> sudo aptitude install amsn
<raylu> :D
<K-Ryan> Ok, didn't know that was another way to PM it...
<tree_> i went back from swiftfox to firefox and it seems to work no freeze yet
<K-Ryan> That's good
<hendaus> raylu: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "skype"
<Hash-the-cracker> so... about the mic
#kubuntu 2007-05-23
<K-Ryan> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<K-Ryan> Hold on two seconds Hash
<Hash-the-cracker> ok
<raylu> hendaus, i think you need to enable a few repositories
<hendaus> raylu:  i have feisty and i enable universe and multiverse
<raylu> hendaus, can you show us your sources.list?
<K-Ryan> I had hendaus enable the repos
<K-Ryan> Assuming Adept's new style of enabling them works
<hendaus> ok
<raylu> i'm not so sure about it. it got synaptic-ified, so i still want to see the raw sources.list
<K-Ryan> Hash-the-cracker: I'm not sure, there doesn't seem to be a hardware section or something of the like. Keep asking around though
<albertmk> How can I check if a package is installed and its version??????
<Hash-the-cracker> ok, thanks anyhoo
<hendaus> raylu:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22058/
<K-Ryan> albertmk: to check if it is installed, sudo <app name>
<nuu> albertmk: dpkg --list "packagename"
<K-Ryan> albertmk: for version, sudo <app name> --version
<K-Ryan> that's two -
<raylu> or aptitude show [pkgname] 
<raylu> and you shouldn't need sudo for --version
<Hash-the-cracker> also, htf do i install non supported packages, say i wanted to download a dvd player app. it comes as a tarball, and i extract it, and follow the directions ./configure, make, make install... etc. it never works, is there like a package installer i can use to install tarballs??
<raylu> hehe. hendaus, just enable everything :P
<K-Ryan> raylu: Oh, thought you did...
<sayers> The terminal should be doccumented better, it makes things so much easier yet the wiki never gives the steps to do in in a terminal :S
<hendaus> so everything ok
<nuu> Hash-the-cracker: no, that's the procedure, typically
<raylu> !gcc | Hash-the-cracker
<ubotu> Hash-the-cracker: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<albertmk> I do need to find the package "gdal"
<albertmk> Does anyone know how to get it?
<raylu> Hash-the-cracker, i assume you've installed build-essential?
<raylu> !find gdal
<ubotu> Found: gdal-bin, libgdal-doc, libgdal1-1.3.2, libgdal1-1.3.2-dev, libgdal1-1.3.2-grass (and 1 others)
<K-Ryan> Hash-the-cracker: You need to ./make it then use a ./<insert launch command> to launch it
<K-Ryan> If that doesn't work, I'm not sure.
<raylu> albertmk, search for it in apt/adept
<raylu> no, not ./make, just make
<raylu> after installing build-essential
<albertmk> raylu: I have already done and downloaded everthing but it still does not exist.
<K-Ryan> Riiiight
* K-Ryan compiled something once long ago...
<raylu> albertmk, the packages do exist. search for it. it's not by that exact name
<albertmk> raylu: now you told me!
<timmay> does anyone happen to use SJPhone?
<K-Ryan> !sjphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sjphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Worth a shot =P
<timmay> lol
<raylu> albertmk, ...i used !find and i assumed you read the results
<timmay> i found a linux version, just can't get it to install
<raylu> timmay, are they binaries or source?
<albertmk> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albertmk> XD
<albertmk> !help
<Minataku> timmay: I prefer XTen's softphone
<luca> sera a tutti
<albertmk> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Minataku> !it | luca
<RawSewage> apt-cache search SEARCHTERM   to find packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<K-Ryan> Yeeeeaaaaah
<Minataku> Woah
<hendaus> K-Ryan:  is there a program for nokia 6230 to transfering files and images
<K-Ryan> Ubotu is an information bot
<albertmk> XD
<K-Ryan> hendaus: Don't know
* K-Ryan shrugs
<hendaus> raylu:  do u know?
<raylu> no idea.
<hendaus> huh..
<jbnet> Is there a source I can use to get the latest KDevelop? the KDE 3.5.7 one doesn't seem to have it
<raylu> !find kdevelop
<ubotu> Found: kdevelop, kdevelop-data, kdevelop-dev, kdevelop-doc, kdevelop3 (and 2 others)
<raylu> jbnet, do you mean literally source?
<sayers> How do I get the K3b MP3 encoder?
<jbnet> raylu: well apt source
<Daisuke_Ido> jbnet: has kde changed *that much* in a single incremental release that you can't use the existing kdevelop?
<raylu> !info libk3b2-mp3 | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<jbnet> Daisuke_Ido: it says they've improved code completion, i want to check it out :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> so that's a yes :)
<sayers> Thanks
<jbnet> but I'd rather not install from the source
<jbnet> I expected the kubuntu KDE 3.5.7 apt source to have it, but nope
<Daisuke_Ido> pity the 3.5.7 repo doesn't have it :\
<tree_> dang it after a while of no crash now flash is crashing again, must be a conflict
<jbnet> 3.5.7 updated painlessly though... doesn't seem any different yet
<tree_> does everyone here have flash 9?
<user-deployment> flash9 yes
<tree_> or is it up to 10 now?
<tree_> does your flash 9 get frozen?
<raylu> no
<tree_> i think i have something like SWF conflicting with it
<tree_> or something
<user-deployment>     libflashplayer.so
<user-deployment>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<tree_> might do a reinstall this is frustrationg
<hendaus> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tree_> my mouse freezes when flash crashes
<tree_> now reinstalling fiesty
<raylu> ctrl+alt+f1 is your friend
<tree_> even the ctrl-alts dont work\
<raylu> o.0
<Hash-the-cracker> question...
<slicknick> what do yall like for a basic, userfriendly wiki ?
<luke-jr_work> no
<slicknick> implementation
<timmay> anyone running thunderbird 2.0?
<Hash-the-cracker> how do i stop mounted drive from displaying on the desktop?
<timmay> !XTen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xten - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timmay> Minataku: what was XTen? is it like SJPhone for linux?
<gravygoat> Regarding adept_manager - the notice on Kubuntu.org about how to install the new KDE release talks about a "Third party software" tab and an "Authentication" tab on the "Manage Repositories" screen.  I have no tabs.  What would cause that?
<luke-jr_work> Xten is for Windoze...
<Minataku> timmay: XLite is a freeware (proprietary license) VoIP SIP client
<Hash-the-cracker> how do i stop mounted drives from displaying on the desktop? i have 2 drives, livux, and windoze, windows always shows on my desktop, i want access to my files on it, but i want to get it clear off my desktop. how do i do this??
<Minataku> luke-jr_work: There's a native Linux version
<luke-jr_work> Minataku: how "native"?
<timmay> Minataku: like IAXLite?
<Minataku> luke-jr_work: Programmed explicitly for Linux native
<luke-jr_work> Minataku: Qt?
<Minataku> The only definition of native there is
<Minataku> luke-jr_work: Custom
<Hash-the-cracker> ...help
<Minataku> Looks just like the Windows one
<clegg> hello, I'm having problems connecting to msn with kopete. Am I the only one?
<luke-jr_work> Minataku: nothing is programming for Linux native except glibc
<luke-jr_work> programmed*
<Minataku> timmay: Okay, let's just ignore him
<gravygoat> clegg: I am on msn with kopete right now
<Minataku> I'll get you a link
<user-deployment> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<NotFaint> Does anybody know why I would have two KlamAV icons showing up in the panel, and I can't get "quit" to do anything on either one?
<timmay> heh np, was waiting for a highlighted response so i didn't notice :)
<Hash-the-cracker> if quit not work, use ksysguard, it like ctrl alt delete for linux
<Minataku> timmay: http://www.counterpath.com/index.php?menu=download_xlite&platform=linux << It's only the 2.0 version, but that means it's sans bloat and useless features
<NotFaint> HaSH: Yeah, but I just booted up, so it's doing this automatically. I don't want it to happen at next boot.
<clegg> I can't connect to msn with Kopete but I can with MSN Live from Windows
<timmay> THE DESTROYER!
<Minataku> It works as a softphone like it should and comes highly recommended by me
<Minataku> And I'm a phone phreak
<ctroyer> yeah
<Minataku> So you know my recommendation counts for something
<Minataku> At least when it comes to telecom stuff X3
<intelikey> but i don't like having to run from ide disk.   scsi disk is going to whearl anyway so why not use it and let the ide power down.......
<gravygoat> clegg: any chance you fat-fingered your login name or password?
<clegg> gravygoat: I also deleted all references to kopete in ~/.kde and reconfigured all
<NotFaint> OK, well, with Hash who was answering my question now gone... anybody know what I can do to stop Klam from coming up automatically when I start up?
<NotFaint> clegg: Why not give GAIM a whirl?
<Minataku> Uninstall it?
<NotFaint> Minataku: But I wanna keep it. :P
<clegg> kopete connection just dies without giving me any error
<Minataku> It's probably got an initscript that's launching it
<Minataku> But I don't know how Kubuntu does it's init process
<NotFaint> clegg: Is GAIM not an option?
<gravygoat> NotFaint: Check in ~/.kde/Autostart directory to see if it's in there, remove it
<NotFaint> gravygoat: Thanks, will check.
<user-deployment> what is klam?
<Minataku> timmay: XLite works great with FreeWorldDialup
<NotFaint> klam is a kde frontend for clamav
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> So it doesn't launch at boot, it launches at KDE login
<clegg> gravygoat: notting in Autostart
<Minataku> There's a big difference there
<gravygoat> clegg: That was meant for NotFaint with regard to his Klamav question
<aldin> i am testing apache with dyndns.org could someone try to open this link to see if it is working http://kapetano.dyndns.org/MSNLive.png it works for me but...
<Minataku> clegg: Checking Autostart was for NotFaint, not you
<Minataku> Yeah
<NotFaint> Only .directory in the autostart directory
<clegg> oh ^^
<Minataku> :3
<gravygoat> NotFaint: cool, was worth a shot I guess :-)
<NotFaint> gravygoat: indeed
<NotFaint> Minataku: You said that it launches at KDE login makes things different, which means what about where I look to disable it?
<luke-jr_work> Minisip is a nice SIP client
<clegg> oh I just realized that also konqueror does not work on the Internet
<Minataku> NotFaint: I can't tell ya. I don't use KDE, sorry. XD
<intelikey> sudo update-rc.d remove clamav
<luke-jr_work> Minataku: and you're in #kubuntu? :p
<Minataku> intelikey: Whoa now
<Roger> hi 4 all !
<Minataku> luke-jr_work: I use Gentoo
<albertmk> Can anyone help me please!? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22056/
<Minataku> I just hang out to help out
<albertmk> Can anyone help me please?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22056/
<NotFaint> intelikey: Was that for me?
<Minataku> It works as long as there's nothing KDE or Kubuntu specific
<Minataku> Which tends to be maybe 60% of the problems in here
<intelikey> NotFaint yes.  but check the syntax
<NotFaint> intelikey: That's to remove it coming up automatically or to uninstall it? I want to keep it...
<Minataku> intelikey: He wants Klam to not come up at KDE login
<intelikey> man update-rc.d
<NotFaint> man pages aren't written for my kind of mind :P
<NotFaint> </impatientwithman>
<Roger> me im new here.... is this chat worldwide ?
<timmay> Minataku: Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<Peaker> Can I tell adept to NOT suggest updating some specific packages?
* intelikey wasn't here to help anyone who won't look at a man page.
<Peaker> I want to keep my version - with my bugfixes, until upstream fixes them
<NotFaint> Thing about man is you have to know what you're looking for, heh
<Minataku> NotFaint: Sorry dude, RTFM or GTFO :P
<gravygoat> Regarding adept_manager - the notice on Kubuntu.org about how to install the new KDE release talks about a "Third party software" tab and an "Authentication" tab on the "Manage Repositories" screen.  I have no tabs.  What would cause that?
<Roger> noone looks 4 me?
<Jucato> gravygoat: are you on Kubuntu 7.04 or on Feisty?
<Minataku> Roger: Sorry, lots going on
<Roger> ok minataku
<NotFaint> intelikey: and do I need to use that on clamav or klamav
<Minataku> Roger: Yeah, it's worldwide, but this channel is English language only
<gravygoat> Jucato: are they not the same thing?  Yes and yes
<intelikey> NotFaint prolly
<Roger> thx minataku
<Minataku> np
<NotFaint> intelikey: prolly which :P
<intelikey> prolly yes
<Jucato> gravygoat: er sorry, meant Feisty or Edgy :)
<Jucato> gravygoat: in Adept Manager -> Adept menu -> Manage Repositories.it should launch a window with the mentioned tabs
<NotFaint> intelikey: I mean, which is it that I need to change, the entry for clamav, or that for klamav?
<Peaker> Jucato: Any way to tell it that I want to keep the version of some of the upgradable packages, so that the update notifier doesn't retry to upgrade them every time?
<timmay> Hey when i run some commands like ./thunderbird for instance, i seem to always get a GTK error
<Minataku> timmay: Do you have GTK installed?
<gravygoat> Jucato: When I click on the Adept menu and select Manage Repositories, the screen that appears shows the list of my repos and a field to add a new on at the bottom, but no tabs.
<timmay> Minataku: Probably not, only had kubuntu for 2 days
<intelikey> yes and i meant to be sufficiently vague as to force you to do it your self or seek someone else to do it for you.    </pouting about non-reading of manuals>
<Jucato> gravygoat: hm... try to check if the package "software-properties-kde" is installed. if not, install it
<Minataku> timmay: Uh... hm... let's pick some random GTK-needing software
<Minataku> You have Firefox?
<timmay> yea
<timmay> can i do an apt-get install gtk?
<Arwen> timmay, apt-get install libgtk2.0
<gravygoat> Jucato: I did not have the package you mentioned.  Installing it "fixed" my issue, thanks very much!
<NotFaint> intelikey: I'm looking at the man, I'm just asking you if you meant that the one for klam or for clam needs to be done
<Jucato> gravygoat: um.... how did you install Kubuntu? fresh install? upgrade?
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me the difference between "apt-get install" and "apt-get buid-dep" ?
<gravygoat> Jucato: Upgrade.  I haven't reloaded since Breezy :-)
<Minataku> timmay: Hm... you should have GTK with Firefox
<gravygoat> Jucato: I always upgrade lol
<Jucato> gravygoat: hm... wonder why that didn't get installed... thanks. I'll ask the devs
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me the difference between "apt-get install" and "apt-get buid-dep" ?
<NotFaint> albertmk: I wonder if maybe install doesn't install all the required packages, just the one you specify
<Roger> have a good time anyone here.... im out.
<NotFaint> altert: just my assumption, I don't actually know
<Jucato> albertmk: apt-get install <package> installs the package. apt-get build-dep <package> installs the packages that are necessary to build/compile the package. and please be more patient
<NotFaint> oh sweet I was right ^_^
<Jucato> actually, both will install the "required" packages... the difference is what "required" means :)
<timmay> Minataku: ok well with the xlite i did ./xtensoftphone and it came up with the error: Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<NotFaint> Jucato: when you do it through adept it installs all the other packages though right, automatically?
<Minataku> timmay: Hrm
<intelikey> NotFaint which ever is in /etc/rc2.d/   probably klamav   but possably clamav    either way it's only  a sujestion on "how to stop 'blah' from starting at boot time"     and from now on, if you ask a Q and someone gives you a command to issue, do your self a favour and don't run it don't talk about it.  just open  man 'blah'  and see what it's for,    then note any args they added and see what they will do.    that way you 
<Minataku> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Minataku> !duh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> :p
<Jucato> NotFaint: Adept has no function for build-dep or apt-get source at all
<Minataku> !GIMP
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Minataku> Oh, you ballsack bot
<Minataku> !info gtk
<intelikey> NotFaint and you don't get all flustered cause no one will answer you....
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Minataku> !info gtk2
<ubotu> Package gtk2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Arwen> !info libgtk2.0
<Arwen> !info libgtk2.0
<Minataku> Thanks a heap, Arwen
<ubotu> Package libgtk2.0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Arwen> wtf
<NotFaint> intelikey: I like to know what a command does before I execute it.
<Jucato> er.. can we please try not to flood the channel with factoid fishing?
<Minataku> No botsnack for you
<Arwen> !info libgtk2.0-0
<Minataku> You either, Jucato
<NotFaint> intelikey: And at no point did I become flustered.
<Arwen> :-\ lol
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<timmay> yea that install didn't work
<Minataku> Finally
<Minataku> timmay: Grab libgtk2.0-0
<Minataku> If you already have it, tell it to reinstall
<Minataku> JIC
<gravygoat> quit
<timmay> libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<timmay> GGrrrr
<Minataku> Does Firefox work?
<timmay> yea
<Minataku> That's bizarre.
<timmay> am i doing it wrong or something....i mean i am new to this soooo
<timmay> i untar'd the xlite tar.gz
<timmay> then went into that folder
<timmay> then tried ./xtensoftphone
<Minataku> timmay: I know XMMS uses GTK
<timmay> and got the gtk error
<Minataku> GTK1, even
<Minataku> Try grabbing XMMS
<Minataku> Then see if GTK works properly
<timmay> and when i try to do ./thunderbird i get a gtk error
<timmay> k
<timmay> !XMMS
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> timmay sorry if you've already answered this, but;  you do have build-essential installed   no ?
<Minataku> intelikey: It's not a compile
<Minataku> It's a binary in a tar
<Minataku> Or is build-essential required to run GTK apps?
<timmay> <---on day 2 using kubuntu....i never used anything than windows so i dunno anything yet
<tree_> dumb question #420  I have all the DVD codecs and drivers but i cant play DVD's
<intelikey> timmay ok.
<tree_> i have libdvdread
<Minataku> tree_: libdvdcss?
<intelikey> Minataku what was his exact error ?
<Minataku> intelikey: Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<timmay> oh codecs...i was working on that yesterday
<timmay> and couldn't get it to work
<timmay> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Minataku> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<timmay> i'm not seeing XXMS anywhere
<timmay> oh that's why
<intelikey> xmms
<Arwen> XMMS!
<timmay> >.<
<albertmk> What is the command to find a file in linux???
<timmay> ugh which one...
<hakaisou> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> albertmk find
<Minataku> albertmk: find or locate
<hakaisou> !flash64
<Minataku> Or slocate
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<SlimeyPete> albertmk: "find / -name <name>" will find all files named <name>, starting from the beginning of your filesystem
<hakaisou> does anyone know if there is a binary for the latest ATI cards yet?
<SlimeyPete> albertmk: "locate" is faster but doesn't always return up-to-date results
<timmay> ok after apt-get install xmms....then what?
<hakaisou> i wanna say yes, cause I'm not using FGLRX, but i'm not getting the issues of not using that driver.
<hakaisou> the default driver is working fine
<Arwen> hakaisou, how late? X1900 has one I think
<Minataku> hakaisou: Don't hold your breath... ATI will wait for you to pass out then steal your wallet
<intelikey> albertmk very handy command.    find /basedir/ -iname *<string in name to search for>*
<hakaisou> I believe it's an ATI X1800
<Minataku> As if you have anything left in it after wasting your money on their crap :P
<hakaisou> XT model, to be sure
<timmay> Minataku: ok after apt-get install xmms....then what?
<hakaisou> hey, I like ATI
<Minataku> timmay: Try to launch a GTK app again
<Minataku> hakaisou: You shouldn't
<Arwen> hakaisou, ATI = evil
<Arwen> support Intel :-)
<timmay> Minataku: ./xtensoftphone right?
<Minataku> timmay: Sure
<Minataku> hakaisou: They don't care about you as a person, let alone as a customer
<intelikey> find can list file dirs links sockets and other neet stuff,  it can check for ownership and permissions    and report accordingly as well as runcommands on what it finds.
<hakaisou> i never call them, their crap works
<hakaisou> that's all I ask of them
<Minataku> Not on Linux it doesn't
<timmay> Minataku: same error
<hakaisou> works fine for me
<Minataku> Because they refuse to make it work
<osiris> what is the command to make apt clean up, and uninstall extra kernels ?
<cunde> Hello all..I need help fixing apt/apdept. I broke it and not sure how to fix it
<hakaisou> games and all
<Jucato> cunde: how is it broken?
<Minataku> hakaisou: Then why are you in here asking for help with it?
<masterk> I need linux help with my thinkpad
<Minataku> timmay: That's confounding and I have no clue what to do
<Jucato> osiris: you need to manually uninstall those extra kernels. but I recommend keeping at least 1 extra working kernel
<hakaisou> i was asking if there was a new binary released you dick
<hakaisou> it's working fine before i installed the proprietary driver
<cunde> well I keep getting an error that says ...
<Jucato> hakaisou: langauge please
<hakaisou> god forbid i ask a question
<Jucato> er.. language*
<masterk> jeez...
<cunde> `libpanel-applet2-0' is missing final newline
<Minataku> hakaisou: The one that came from ATI. which is when it broke.
<cunde> cant do anything at all
<hakaisou> ugh...
<Daisuke_Ido> WHOA
<Minataku> Sorry, I just can't understand why anyone would willingly support the enemy.
<hakaisou> and now for my favorite function
<Daisuke_Ido> settle down children
<intelikey> osiris the removing of extra kernels is something you will have to do manually   but   apt-get clean   will flush the cache dir
<hakaisou> ignore.  i love it
<Jucato> cunde: close adept, then from the command line, try this command "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Daisuke_Ido> hakaisou: still having problems with fglrx?
<hakaisou> no
<intelikey> osiris    ls /lib/modules/    will list the kernel versions installed.
<hakaisou> i never had issues with it
<Minataku> Jucato: Think you can assist timmay with his GTK issue?
<hakaisou> jeeze...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<cunde> jucato..doesnt do anything
<osiris> thanks all
<hakaisou> i never, at any point, said i was having a problem
<hakaisou> i was just asking
<Minataku> I can't figure out why he can't run any GTK apps
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Daisuke_Ido> [19:16]  <hakaisou> it's working fine before i installed the proprietary driver
<LjL> !language > hakaisou    (hakaisou, see the private message from Ubotu)
<intelikey> osiris of course   uname -r  will list the running kernel version
<LjL> !attitude > hakaisou    (hakaisou, see the private message from Ubotu)
<osiris> intelikey, that much i know
<masterk> I need help making my standby and suspend and hibernate work
<hakaisou> amazing how a simple question, yes or no even, and I get crucified!
<osiris> i ust thought there was a "clean u" command for apt
<cunde> just tried the clean...
<raylu> osiris, aptitude clean?
<osiris> possibly
<zerothis> when i boot, sometimes my TV capture card gets used for my sound system by mistake (so i get no sound) instead of my main sound card. rebooting is the only way i've found to fix this. but now rebooting isn't helping either
<intelikey> same thing is it not
<Daisuke_Ido> hakaisou: your attitude caused that.  you mentioned you had a problem with the proprietary driver, then go nuts when i ask if you were having problems.  i hate to say this about anyone, but with your attitude, you DESERVE microsoft.
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Buying ATI, he probably wants it
<cunde> the full error is : (hope I am alowed to paste it all)
<Daisuke_Ido> and now, i walk away from that whole situation
<cunde> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main synaptic 0.57.11.1ubuntu14 [1310kB] 
<cunde> Fetched 1310kB in 57s (22.6kB/s)
<cunde> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/synaptic_0.57.11.1ubuntu14_i386.deb (--unpack):
<cunde>  files list file for package `libpanel-applet2-0' is missing final newline
<cunde> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cunde>  /var/cache/apt/archives/synaptic_0.57.11.1ubuntu14_i386.deb
<cunde> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<cunde> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Minataku> Since that's all ATI cards really work with if you don't want to buy a new one every year because ATI EOLs them from Linux after a very short time
<cunde> I get that errror for any command in apt or adept
<hakaisou> "does anyone know if there is a binary for the latest ATI cards yet?"
<hakaisou> "i wanna say yes, cause I'm not using FGLRX, but i'm not getting the issues of not using that driver."
<intelikey> zerothis the answer is in modprobe    rather than reboot       the file /etc/modules   and  /etc/modules.d/*   are used to control the way hardware is setup
<hakaisou> exactly what i said
<Jucato> !paste | cunde
<ubotu> cunde: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cunde> sorry..wasnt sure
<hakaisou> i wasn't having issues that i got before when i wouldn't use the driver
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want 3d, you use fglrx.  if you don't, you don't.  it's pretty simple.
<hakaisou> AAGH!!!1
* hakaisou bangs head on wall.
<hakaisou> never mind
<Daisuke_Ido> and buying ati, you take whatever punishment you get until they get serious about providing good drivers.
<Jucato> hakaisou: ok... deep breaths man... deep breaths... :)
<hakaisou> ignore again!
<hakaisou> i love that button!
<Jucato> hakaisou: you're going to fill up that ignore list of yours... :/
<Daisuke_Ido> did i accidentally make him mad?  i was just trying to figure out what his issue was
<hakaisou> bah...
<hakaisou> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> this is not a good day for irc.
<cunde> the 2 current suggestions did not help..are there others?
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: but it could be.
<Jucato> hakaisou: as for your original question, I'm not sure if there's a new binary driver for ATI or if it is available in Ubuntu already. best bet would be to first check the ATI website and then try checking the repositories
<Jucato> not using ATI, I wouldn't know...
<Daisuke_Ido> common sense right there :)
<Jucato> cunde: how about "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<zerothis> intellikey: i think i found it "# Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)". SAA7134 is my TV card. should i just delete this section?
<intelikey> cunde yes  try this.     sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/synaptic*  ;sudo apt-get install -f
<zerothis> intellikey: that's in the alsa-base file
<intelikey> zerothis comment it out.    don't delete it.
<cunde> intelikey: same error
<zerothis> ya, that's what i meant sorry. thanks
<hakaisou> jucato:  thank you
<cunde> I screwed up installing something I probably shouldnt have but now there seems to be no backtracking
<albertmk> I need a source.list
<corporal_clegg> hello all, I need some help... I can't connect to MSN with Kopete. When I try to connect it tells me that the password is wrong and this is dmesg's output: [ 5724.160000]  ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=65.54.179.203 DST=151.80.7.114 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=108 ID=41723 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=443 DPT=4390 SEQ=538461229 ACK=1836777234 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 ACK RST URGP=0
<albertmk> I need a source.list, please
<Jucato> !source-o-matic | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> cunde same ?   ...  oh  "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."  yuch  yeah i've had that.    it's a painful process of running     sudo dpkg --configure -a | less     then the first error addressing that and repeating  the process untill you get the bugs ironed out
<zerothis> intellikey: there is a line in the section below that "options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2". this is my main sound card. should i change that number to ensure it always gets used?
<zerothis> oops! no not my modem
<cunde> intelikey: what exactly is all that (if you dont mind giving the basics) :
<intelikey> zerothis i,    ah,     ummmm.     i'm not sure.   maybe you need to ask someone else on that.
<albertmk> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<albertmk> ok , but when I update , many errors!
<albertmk> why?
<masterk> does anyone know what you need to install frostwire because it's not starting up for me?
<Arwen> masterk, you need frostpowder.deb
<Jucato> masterk: you also need to install Sun Java (5 or 6)
<intelikey> cunde   sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | less    <<< that command will show you the error messages.   you start with the first  'blah depends on blah2 but is not going to be installed because..."    and you address that issue then you repete the whole process stepping through the errors until finally it finishes without error.
<masterk> I installed JRE AFTER I installed frostwire and it won't start up
<Arwen> Jucato, really? that sounds like one shitty p2p...
<zerothis> sorry, my sound card is via8237, it desn't seem to be mentioned specifically in this file
<intelikey> cunde or get frustrated and reload the os.
<intelikey> which ever comes first.
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: frostwire.  based on limewire.  based on gnutella.  of course it's crappy.
<cunde> Hahaha this was the last stop to that
<intelikey> cunde yeah.    basicly you totally hosed dpkg     it is repairable.  but not fun to fix.
<Daisuke_Ido> kbai!
<intelikey> like i said 'been there, done that'
<cunde> ah to have system restore (j.k.)
* Daisuke_Ido growls at cunde
<Daisuke_Ido> we're men, we fix things :P
<cunde> :)
<cunde> yea only after we break'em
<intelikey> speek fo yo self white trach
<Daisuke_Ido> that's half the fun :)
<timmay> Minataku: issue....ID10T error....i was running in root >.<
<Minataku> timmay: Heh
<intelikey> i mean white bot
<intelikey> boy
<intelikey> bum
<intelikey> i quit....
<Minataku> No offense, but yeah, BIG 1D10T error there
<timmay> yea....well after about a week it won't be excusable LOL
<intelikey> timmay just a note    clamav's   freshclam   wont work for root
<hakaisou> what's the command to open up the xorg.conf configuration program in Konsole?
<Minataku> timmay: Heehee
<intelikey> you get all kinds of fancy little error messages but nothing telling you that it wont work because you are root...
<SlimeyPete> hakaisou: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<noiesmo> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> hakaisou sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> xorg.conf configuration program<<<< ^
<hakaisou> thanks intelikey
<Daisuke_Ido> this is perhaps a bit off topic, but i look around and i see a few types of people.  there are those that help, those that don't know a whole lot but WANT to help, those that don't know anything and want to learn, and those that want everything handed to them on a silver platter...
<bobleny> Hi, I am having a problem with a floppy disk. A 847B file was saved on it. When I later tried to retrieve the data, windows said the disk needed to be formated. On Linux, I can see the file, and I can see that the file is 847B. Linux tells me that the file can't be read. What should I do?
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: welcome to the real world :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: unfortunately this was an expected side-effect of widespread use
<intelikey> catagory 4 seems predomenant
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: widespread or not, it's expected. the magnitude of the effect is only more felt because of widespread use :)
<Minataku> What's an 847B file?
<Daisuke_Ido> and i freely admit my utter disdain for the platter people, because that's the windows mentality.  and it's not always their fault, but *GRRRRR*
<cunde> well in my defense if documentation was a little better I wouldnt be here
<timmay> now i'm on a roll LOL
<timmay> got sjphone working
<intelikey> bobleny what format is the fs on the disk   windows don't do ext2 on floppies
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: ah, not true.  "linux is for geeks" was the mantra until very recently, so the platter people existed, but in extremely diminished numbers before ubuntu hit it big
<Daisuke_Ido> cunde: you're in category 3 :)
<cunde> oh good
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: well I was referring to the start of the "linux is not just for geeks" era :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: well then, yes sir, you are right :)
<cunde> :) I dont think mike D is going to help things is he?
<Arwen> bah, Windows is just for geeks
<Daisuke_Ido> sp/geeks/idiots
<intelikey> cunde yes the docs are not generally writen with beginners in mind.   sad but true.
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, have *you* tried securing a Windows-based machine? no idiot could do that :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> well...  idiots and corporations.  but corporations tend to be run by idiots...  so i guess it still holds true
<cunde> thats if the beginer can find them. ever tried bcm43xx ??
<Arwen> manpages are scary
<bobleny> intelikey: I know. It was a new floppy, a dos program saved the file to the disk
<intelikey> Arwen go stand in the corner.
<cunde> all dead links last time I was there
<Jucato> isn't canonical a corporaton? :)
<Arwen> intelikey, make me~
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: i say let them out in the wild.  enough malware will bring windows pcs worldwide to a halt, and linux will rule :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: Canonical is a corporation, but notice i said "tend to" :P
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, fail....... besides, when Linux rules, there'll be malware for Linux too
<raylu> m...probably not
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: i chose to ignore that bit >_>
* intelikey does   mount -o loop /dev/nvram /   on Arwen's computer.   "now say that !"   >:}
<Arwen> intelikey, nvram? eww, proprietary software
<SlimeyPete> someone will find a way to make malware for Linux. Just like every time someone invents a new DRM scheme, another person finds a way around it.
<Daisuke_Ido> but i can't see that being AS big a problem, since securing a linux pc is a lot easier than securing a windows pc
<intelikey> Arwen no.  your bios
<Arwen> oh, lol
<Arwen> I don't have /dev/nvram
<Arwen> HAH!
* intelikey knows modprobe.
<intelikey> hah
* Arwen knows rmmod
<Arwen> hah
<zerothis> thanks intellikey. It worked, i think, for now atleast i have my main soundcard back. now i'm trying find out how to mount my PC Engine backups. anybody know which channel is good for help with that?
* trpr knows an offtopic conversation when he sees one.
<Daisuke_Ido> i guess i'm just hoping that linux doesn't go down MS's lowest common denominator path
<Daisuke_Ido> zerothis: isos?
<bobleny> intelikey: I know. It was a new floppy, a dos program saved the file to the disk
<intelikey> bobleny hmmm   then use the dos program to retrieve them
<pirunga> someone know how to install feisty from dapper without upgrade and without cds, only with the iso file??
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido> no?
<Arwen> pirunga, you fail :-)
<singinmatt13> pirunga..........is that even possible?
<Daisuke_Ido> singinmatt13: it is not
<intelikey> bobleny but if it's mounted in linux     mount   will tell you the fs type
<Daisuke_Ido> pirunga: your options: burn the iso and install that way
<zerothis> Daisuke_Ido: the program i used made two cue files, 28 mp3s and 2 iso files out of my CD. Hu-Go doesn't recognise any of them
<bobleny> intelikey: I tired, the program dies. I know it is not the program, I've tried it on many computers and I have another disk that worked when I saved it.
<singinmatt13> t'would be fun to have every file u wanted to be able to pull out of thin air
<hakaisou> there
<hakaisou> finally, my purging of all things microsoft from my machine is complete
<hakaisou> :d
<hakaisou> :D
<bobleny> intelikey: the file type is vfat
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a shame.
<intelikey> pirunga you could mount the iso then mount the unionfs image and then copy the files to the hd and thus have a live HD   installed....
<pirunga>   <singinmatt13>  <Daisuke_Ido> my idea is booting with grub to the files of the iso
<pirunga> intelikey i am trying to figure out a way to do that, i am new to linux ;)
<intelikey> bobleny if it's vfat   and M$ cant read it.  the disk is bad.
<intelikey> bobleny you can copy lock the disk and do a   badblocks /dev/fd0
<pirunga> intelikey: how can i mount the unionfs image? i have done this: mount *.iso /media/cd/ -o loop
<hakaisou> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<bobleny> intelikey: what do you mean by "copy lock"?
<singinmatt13> don't think 'tis possible
<masterk> frostwire won't start...
<masterk> help me T_T
<intelikey> ok the union fs image will need the unionfs module inserted with the args for the image.   i don't recall the exacts but it's along the line of     modprobe unionfs /path/unionfs.image  ;mount -t unionfs /mountpoint
<intelikey> bobleny a floppy disk,     the little plastic lock tab....
<pirunga> <intelikey> so, how can I make a boot to there??
<bobleny> intelikey: That command printed a list of numbers. What do they mean?
<intelikey> pirunga you wouldn't you would copy the files out of there to a root dirrectory   and boot the system with root=/dev/<that partition>
<intelikey> bobleny man badblocks
<intelikey> bobleny  they are disk errors.
<pirunga> <intelikey> i only have this partition  :/
<tree_> when installing feisty does it matter whether you choose gdm or kdm for video?
<Daisuke_Ido> ahbuh?
<intelikey> pirunga that can change.
<tree_> i was getting freezes and now am reinstailling , i think it wads because of flash
<Daisuke_Ido> if you mean for your display manager, no, it doesn't matter, afaik
<intelikey> bobleny here's what a good disk looks like.  tty23 [root@~]  badblocks /dev/fd0
<intelikey> tty23 [root@~] 
<intelikey> no error means no error.
<intelikey> no news is good news
<masterk> can I use RPMs?
<tree_> does anyone know if it makes a difference whether you install KDM or GDM?
<intelikey> masterk you can but you don't want too
<pirunga> intelikey:  sorry but I dont understand how can I do all of that
<tree_> is GDM for gnome?
<intelikey> tree_ no
<singinmatt13> tree_ doesn't really matter
<singinmatt13> personal pref
<masterk> bad setup?
<intelikey> tree_ gnome uses gdm by default  but it will work with kde or any other DE
<tree_> ok thx
<bobleny> intelikey: How do I fix these errors?
<masterk> is java JRE in the repository?
<tree_> i've been having some bad system freezes since i installed flash and a few other things so im strating over
<intelikey> bobleny well   sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/fd0  ;sudo mkfs.msdos -c /dev/fd0        would be a good place to start.  but that may not fix it.   if the disk is physically bad, and it probably is; then pitch it.
<Daisuke_Ido> i know there are still uses for floppies, but i can't think of an instance i've needed one in years
<bobleny> intelikey: How do I get the data though? I don't need the floppy, I just want that file...
<intelikey> pirunga i wont be there to hold your hand through it all.  so i probably shouldn't push you any farther in that dirrection.
<intelikey> bobleny copy it out if you can read it.
<intelikey> bobleny if the disk will mount copy the file to your home
<pirunga> <intelikey>  it's possible to make this stuff using some vm ?
<bobleny> Daisuke_Ido: Our teacher had us use a DOS program that simulates PLCs. The only way to save the program was with a floppy. So, I dind't have much choice...
<masterk> it says jre is intalled but whenever anything tries to use java it says it isnt installed
<masterk> help please
<Minataku> I use floppies all the time
<intelikey> pirunga yes.   but i'm not well versed in vm's
<Minataku> It pisses me off that the Uni techstore doesn't carry them anymore
<Jucato> masterk: ah!! dang I forgot to mention it
<Minataku> Those jerks making me have to drive all over the place for a pack of floppies >:|
<intelikey> Minataku amen
<Jucato> masterk: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mahdi_> is there an official way to set up nvidia drivers in feisty?
<masterk> O.o you helped me out installing java like 2 days ago
<bobleny> intelikey: I tried that, It creates a 0B file and then says it could not read the file.
<nosrednaekim> mahdi_: yep! install them from the repositories!
<Jucato> masterk: it slipped my mind. sorry :/
<masterk> lol 'sokay Jucato
<intelikey> bobleny if you can copy the file good.  but be aware that having corrupted data files is only two degrees worse than having NO data files.
<bobleny> Will this command, "sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/fd0  ;sudo mkfs.msdos -c /dev/fd0" erase the file that is on the floppy?
<nosrednaekim> mahdi_: or you could just go get "restriced-manager" which will do it all automatically
<intelikey> bobleny yes
<mahdi_> nosrednaekim: where might I find the restricted-manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: that's what's nice about my uni.  they recommend usb drives AND provide personal drive space (granted, only 20mb) on the ETCS servers
<nosrednaekim> mahdi_: adept
<pirunga> <intelikey>ok, so i it's like this: mkdir /dev/feisty  && mount /home/*.iso /media/cd/ && cp /media/cd/* /dev/feisty/* and in the grub config file I point /dev/feisty/ ??
<bobleny> intelikey: So then you are saying I can't retrive the file?
<intelikey> bobleny it will overwrite the entire disk with zeros and then format it.
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Uh, I used to be able to buy diskettes before I went home
<nosrednaekim> mahdi_: you have to install it (its actaully a Gnome app,but you don't have to install gnome to use it)
<Minataku> Now I can't
<Minataku> The point isn't space or USB drives
<Minataku> The point is that as a computer collector, I USE FLOPPIES A LOT
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, just thought about that :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that would be a bummer
<Daisuke_Ido> but you can always hit the local office depot/max and get a crapload :)
<intelikey> bobleny if you can't mount the disk   you probably don't have a file to save.    and seeing that badblocks chucked out lots of blocks... most likely at least some of them are within the file.    bobleny
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought you were referring to classes that required floppies :\
<Minataku> No
<Daisuke_Ido> my mistake!
<tree_> is it best to install flash 9 through adobes site ? or repositories?
<intelikey> floppies are good.  but small.    although like any other media if the disk is bad  it's data is most likely lost too.
<tree_> im on a site that says you need adobe flash click here to install it
<nosrednaekim> can you even get flash 9in the repositories?
* Minataku pets Daisuke_Ido 
<tree_> nonfreeflash is in repos
<bobleny> intelikey: I am able to mount the floppy, there is a file on the floppy, and I am unable to copy the file elseware.
<hiturunk> God WINDOWS SUCKS!
<hiturunk> 15 Fing virueses!
<hiturunk> viruses*
<Daisuke_Ido> hiturunk: i love it when people say that
<intelikey> virii
<bobleny> hiturunk: thats it!? man your lucky...
<Daisuke_Ido> that windows sucks, not the virus thing
<hiturunk> Yeah, It always has.
<hiturunk> Well, since about 98.
<hiturunk> It's been getting more and more controlled with each update.
<hiturunk> NT based is about half the suck though.
* nosrednaekim thinks of what PEAT stands for.. "People for the eating of tasty animals"
<nosrednaekim> *PETA
<bobleny> The only good windows operating systems are the old old ones before windows 95. They where the most stable OSs....
<intelikey> bobleny before networking ?
<bobleny> Huh?
<hiturunk> I've got to say, The only good non-unix based OS is Dos.
<bobleny> Yeah, before windows came out with GUI and connected to the internet...
<tree_> is it okay to install flash through the firefox plugin finder?
<hiturunk> And you can't even get Dos anymore, Without going through more H**L than is possible.
<nosrednaekim> hiturunk: freeDOS
<hiturunk> Yeah, Tree, It is, But I suggest just manually downloading it.
<bobleny> tree_: yeah, but it wont work...
<hiturunk> Freedos isn't the real thing, It's a clone.
<tree_> whats the best way hit?
<hiturunk> Why's that, No binary files?
<Tb0n3> how do I enable 1280x1024 in my kubuntu
<Jack3> okay so i installed kde 3.5.7, should i be seeing anything different?
<hiturunk> The best way is the way you suggested, But if you want the real thing, You have to buy a computer with DOS and copy the OS over to a floppy, or a zipfloppy.
<Daisuke_Ido> hiturunk: what about BeOS?  or OS/2?
<nosrednaekim> Tb0n3: I assume you have an Nvidia?
<Tb0n3> yes
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: not really
<bobleny> Here is windows current problem, building there OSs on a fualty kernal and building their new OSs on old faulty OSs....
<nosrednaekim> Tb0n3: instll the proprietary Nvidia drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> hiturunk: or you can just ask around, there are those of us with copies of MS-DOS around ;)
<hiturunk> xD
<hiturunk> o.o
<Tb0n3> :( last time I tried that it sucked it
<intelikey> get all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<Tb0n3> the nvidia-glx?
<nosrednaekim> Tb0n3: yes
<Tb0n3> or nvidia.com one?
<Tb0n3> oh
<hiturunk> I'd ask for a copy for it, But I already have one =3
<Tb0n3> I did
<nosrednaekim> it didn't work for you?
<Tb0n3> no
<nosrednaekim> you did what?
<Tb0n3> I changed to the nvidia driver in xorg.conf
<Jack3> omg
<Jack3> why did i installthsi
<Tb0n3> I got the nvidia-glx
<Jack3> i thought it was gonna be all elite
<Jack3> :(
<hiturunk> I have 98, XP Pro (Don't see what's so pro about it, Wizards are for n00bs, NOT PROS).
<hiturunk> And Kubuntu.
<hiturunk> I have Redhat on CD somewhere =P
<nosrednaekim> Tb0n3: you have the nvidia glx you installed it, you changed to the nvidia in the xorg, and nothing happened?
<hiturunk> What's funny is, I originally got into Unix for Scripting/Hacking purposes xD
<hiturunk> It's good for EVERYTHING except gaming though =D
<Tb0n3> I got a lot more options for resolutions, but nothing over 1024x768
<nosrednaekim> Tb0n3: I think you have to do some kind of nvidia reconfigure.
<intelikey> it's good for gaming.   jsut that games aren't writen for linux
<hiturunk> My point.
<intelikey> no money in it.
<Dekkard> isnt there a port of unreal for loonix?
<hiturunk> Yes, Because the common person is to stupid to vote for a decent president.
<nosrednaekim> Dekkard: yep
<hiturunk> Or to manually configure a router.
<intelikey> hiturunk hmmm if one would run maybe they would vote for him...
<intelikey> you never know.   hasn't happened in ages.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dekkard: unreal tournament, all years
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hiturunk> xD Intel.
<hiturunk> What're you, Kidding? There NEVER has been a good president.
<intelikey> were you there ?
<nosrednaekim> hiturunk: yeah there has... James Monroe
<Dekkard> eisenhower.. he did very little... that is good
<intelikey> JQA maybe...
<Dekkard> im thinkin bill richardson
<Dekkard> he actually has quallies
<intelikey> who's that ?
<Dekkard> gov richardson?
<intelikey> ?
* intelikey </shrugs>
<Dekkard> google man...
<intelikey> no   off topic man.
<Dekkard> grep richardson
<Dekkard> lol
<intelikey> heh
<Dekkard> i need to learn all that..grep..groff..glob.. cat..
* intelikey does grep -HiRace richardson /
<hiturunk> *pokes HackThisSite*
<intelikey> ah man all goose eggs
<david2> ANyone set up NeverWinters Night Platium in linux?
<intelikey> heh.  gotta love this.    Mem usage: 13/249 MB (5%)
<Tb0n3> can't get 1280x1024 with nvidia-glx installed
<david2> All the sites I go to dont work right
<hiturunk> What d'you mean David?
<hiturunk> I might be able to help.
<david2> I take the zip files of the cd's, the game is all leagal
<david2> but I cant seem to get it what it needs
<david2> http://nwn.bioware.com/support/patch_linuxhotu168.html
<intelikey> Tb0n3 pastebin your xorg.conf    maybe someone will have a clue-by-four   for you
<hiturunk> Hm....
<david2> http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=417536&forum=72
<david2> http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=562603&forum=72
<david2> I guess it wont run 64 bit
<intelikey> http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36657
<calcmandan> Helping my best friend get his computer running.  It HAD FC2 on it at one point.  It worked rather well considering the version.  Trying to get 6.06 configured, however, it won't see the modem.  KPPP wants to point at /dev/modem, yet those references aren't there.  Any idea where the OS places the modem?  It is a hardware device, not a winmodem, so it should be fully supported.  Thank you.
<calcmandan> It's also in a PCI slot.
<intelikey> "Any idea where the OS places the modem?" <<< heh.  run   sudo wvdialconf /etc/wcdial.conf
<intelikey> as to where the os places the modem (grins) it's probably  /dev/ttyS[0-7]     most likely 0 1 or 2
<calcmandan> DUH, I forgot about wcdial.  Thanks, I will check it out.
<calcmandan> Okay, thank you Intelikey.
<hiturunk> T_T HackThisSite's fourth challenge has me stuck.
<intelikey> " It is a hardware device, not a winmodem,"  ???  isa interface ?    if pci and it really is a hardware MoDeM   please tell me the name brand.
<intelikey> @ calcmandan ^
<intelikey> hiturunk what it is ?
<hiturunk> Not much?
<hiturunk> Just testing out my N00bness to hacking on HackThisSite.
<hiturunk> It's pretty wicked..
<intelikey> i meant the challange
<hiturunk> Oh, It sends the password to the administrator, Somehow I'm supposed to intercept the e-mail..
<hiturunk> Either by getting into the account, Or something..
<intelikey> ah.
<hiturunk> It's weird..
<Tb0n3> :( pastebin isn't working
<timmay> anyone know how i could use an IE plugin or something?
<Tb0n3> why? would you?
<soulrider_> hi everyone
<Tb0n3> Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<Tb0n3> lock tables recent write
<Tb0n3> dang pastebin
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome back soulrider.  you missed drama!  but anyway, how did the problems with the machine go?
<intelikey> sure hiturunk g'head
<timmay> Tb0n3: was that directed to me? "why? would you?"
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: i ahd all sorts lol, broke like 2 hard drives in a month :P
<Tb0n3> yes
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: what drama ?
<Alonea> ok, I get on how to set a PATH in linux, but anyone happen to understand what this page means by "making sure so and so exe is in your Environmental PATH variable" means?
<venky> anyone managed to get sound for intel HD audio realtek chip?
<Alonea> On windows I mean, kinda wrong place to ask, but I wanted to see if anyone knew
<timmay> i would prefer not tp use IE, but the programmers force us to run certain links in IE
<soulrider> venky: worked out of the box for me
<Alonea> http://pygames.sourceforge.net/ is the page
<venky> can you tell me which laptop model u have
<timmay> ok i got a more important question
<timmay> how can I remote desktop into my kubuntu box?
<venky> i have a toshiba and i have tried everything it doesnt work
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<fnx_> i need help i dont have sound on my toshiba satellite and everything i have tried does not work
<venky> i wonder if ubotu is a bot?
<Daisuke_Ido> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<venky> if only i could have his expertise for some minutes!
<calcmandan> intelikey, it is a pci hardware modem.  It was purchased about 3 years ago after some real searching.  It listed linux as supported.  I bought it, then my best friend bought it for his box.
<calcmandan> the brand, though, escapes me.
<fnx_> exit
<calcmandan> it works under windows, but even running wvdialconfig didn't find it in either ttyS0 or 1.  I tried 2 and 3 to no avail.
<intelikey> calcmandan lshw | less
<calamari> hi
<tree_> whats the best way to uninstall flash 9... it keeps freezing my system
<calamari> how can I prevent the monitor from going to into power saving mode?  happens even on the kdm login page.
<calamari> tree_: how did you install it?
<intelikey> calamari that's a bios setting.   change the bios.
<kgx> anyone knows how i can connect to an existing session using freenx?
<kgx> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<calamari> intelikey: hmm perhaps.. didn't really think of that :)
<Daisuke_Ido> tree_: how did you install it?
<calamari> intelikey: thanks, I'll check it out
<awesometaco> hello
<calamari> Daisuke_Ido: ;)
<timmay> how can i remote desktop into my kubuntu box?
<awesometaco> if i dual booted and i have one drive and i have acronis os selector can i just do autamatic partion?
<Daisuke_Ido> just trying to get some response
<tree_> i installed it through clicking on an adobe link in firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, then...
<tree_> sorry i was looking at another screen
<calamari> brb, checking bios settings
<kgx> timmay: use ssh or freen
<kgx> timmay: use ssh or freenx
<Daisuke_Ido> if you didn't run the installer as root, the plugin should be in /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<tree_> can i just delete it?
<intelikey> " ssh the perscription for encription "
<timmay> kgx: will this work over VPN? like my XP box VPN on my work network and SSH in and be able to use the GUI interface?
<Daisuke_Ido> tree_: it seems to cause no problems, so i would say go ahead
<intelikey> oh don't you just love adobe    just like M$ 100% closed source and they provide a simple way to install or up grade their software......    removal is forbiden.
<Daisuke_Ido> and then you can install from the repo
<kgx> timmay: not sure really. never tried it that way :)
<timmay> lol
<tree_> whats the best way to get quicktime for feisty?
<awesometaco>  if i dual booted and i have one drive and i have acronis os selector can i just do autamatic partion?
<tree_> i have libflash.so in ,.mozilla plugins
<soulrider> uhm, i was just reading the back of the kubuntu CDs and they say: "Kubuntu is software libre"
<soulrider> funny how they used a word in spanish :
<soulrider> :)
<timmay> anyone know how i can remote desktop from XP to Kubuntu?
<awesometaco> tell microsoft to make the remote desktop to linux compatible
<awesometaco> i mean why not bill gates loves linux
<timmay> ...i'll get right on that :S
<Ahmuck> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Ahmuck> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<awesometaco> help
<intelikey> soulrider es ?     not it ?
<timmay> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> !xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awesometaco> umm
<Ahmuck> i need xp.  i already have kubuntu installed.  how?
<intelikey> "i need xp"   not.
<awesometaco> umm
<awesometaco> help
<awesometaco>  if i dual booted and i have one drive and i have acronis os selector can i just do autamatic partion?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<intelikey> Ahmuck install from the xp install cd.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: pong
<intelikey> Ahmuck or am i misreading that ?
<Ahmuck> won't that wipe out grub?  i thought there was a way to do this and save data
<intelikey> yes it will wipe out grub.    but if you want to install windows that's what their installer does.
<intelikey> !grub | Ahmuck
<ubotu> Ahmuck: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I was just looking at the Kubuntu Live cd
<DaSkreech> nixternal: it says that it ships with KDE 3.4
<awesometaco> help please
<nixternal> orly
<nixternal> DaSkreech: file a bug on that one...Is that the release notes it shipped with?
<nixternal> that isn't cool
<DaSkreech> nixternal: not sure. it's a HTML structure I assume?
<awesometaco> umm
<caa1980> I have a celeron with kubuntu 7.04 will not shutdown have to click CTL + ALT +Delete at the shutdown splash screen and then it reboots not shutdown. Will if I am booting from CD but not on the HDD.
<nixternal> hrmm
<Alonea> kats: is it possible to compile with the Python Interactive shell?
<DaSkreech> when You click on the word kubuntu it brings up more info
<DaSkreech>  same for the word opencd
<awesometaco>  if i dual booted and i have one drive and i have acronis os selector can i just do autamatic partion?
<jjesse> i have never attached a digitial camera before and just plugged a usb drive in, should it pop in automatically and ask if i should i mount it
<caa1980> any ideah?
<DaSkreech> I think that you can see it in konqui with camera:/ jjesse
<intelikey> awesometaco you may need to re-word your question.  "can i just do autamatic partion"   ???
<awesometaco>  if i dual booted and i have one drive and i have acronis os selector can i just do the autamatic partion option on kubuntu
<jjesse> DaSkreech: when i tyupe in camera:/ in konqi i get no items- no files -no folders
<caa1980> I have a celeron with kubuntu 7.04 will not shutdown have to click CTL + ALT +Delete at the shutdown splash screen and then it reboots not shutdown. Will if I am booting from CD but not on the HDD.
<caa1980> How do i get Kubuntu to shutdown properly?
<awesometaco> as in autamatically partitions
<intelikey> automatic partitioning ?      on the install cd ?       i would do manual partitioning.
<awesometaco> on the install cd
<awesometaco> oh ok
<awesometaco> thanks
<intelikey> welcome.
<jjesse> ok, now if i do camera:/ in konqi i get a folder labeled "USB PTP Class Camera
<DaSkreech> nixternal: found it it's disctree/en/kubuntu.html
<caa1980> can i edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc?
<caa1980> if so what?
<caa1980> I have a celeron with kubuntu 7.04 will not shutdown have to click CTL + ALT +Delete at the shutdown splash screen and then it reboots not shutdown. Will if I am booting from CD but not on the HDD.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: we need to get that fixed...you on it? :)
<jjesse> hmm in digikam if i do auto-adetect a camera shows in the list, however when i go to browse it nothing shows up
<DaSkreech> Umm :-) I guess. Where are the raw files for the ISO?
<caa1980> i guise there is no help hear
<jjesse> any thoughts?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I have no clue actually..get with Riddell on that one...maybe Hobbsee knows -devel
<intelikey> sudo killall5 ;sudo init 0
<caa1980> ?
<DaSkreech> on i
<DaSkreech> t
<intelikey> sudo killall5 ;sudo init 0
<caa1980> what about that?
<tmorton> Does anyone know if there are Kubuntu Feisty vmware images yet?
<jjesse> any more thoughts on connecting a digitial camera?
<caa1980> I guise there is no solution to my problum yet.
<DaSkreech> digikam;/
<DaSkreech> ?
<intelikey> guess nor
<intelikey> not even
<tree_> im now installing feisty for a third time on my other machine... it keeps freezing after i install flash 9..
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: heehee another flash vicitm
<tree_> next time i will be very careful how i install flash
<tree_> ...and as i play with it to install other plugins it gets worse
<tree_> so i am nuking and doing it slowly and right
<tree_> i have a bad habit of copying and pasting stuff i find in google
<linuxbomb> why would you have to reinstall everything because of flash?
<tree_> because when firefox has multiple things installed and you dont write down stuff, it becomes nearly impossible to get back to square one
<tree_> at least ive found
<DaSkreech> tree_: You can purge firefox
<tree_> I know but the plugins like flash have multiple places of sitting
<tree_> and they seem to cling on
<tree_> what is the way that you installed flash 9?
<DaSkreech> Don't know I installed like Flash 6 or 7 and just been dist-upgrading since then
<tree_> or should be considering a lower flash maybe
<jmichaelx> alright all, how is it going with 3.5.7??
<intelikey> clingons ?
<tree_> when i go on a page with flash it says click here to get flash from adobe.. i do that and it has flash.. i go to a site like nhl.com or apple movies and it freezes the whole system evertytime
<jmichaelx> clingons?
<intelikey> shilds up.  go to warp.  clock on.
<tree_> yup clingons
<intelikey> arm photon cannons and open hailing freq'z.
<tree_> or.. i install nonfreeflash plugin from repos and same thing
<jake_> help guys.. ive just upgraded from edgy to feisty now.. when i try to connect my external hdd, it doesnt appear in the storage media. everything's fine when im using the edgy
<tree_> fstab it baby
<linuxbomb> tree_: it freezes the whole system huh
<tree_> freezes so that only a restart button will do anything
<tree_> jake u need to edit fstab
<linuxbomb> what about ctrl alt f1?
<tree_> not even
<tree_> only after flash 9 install mind you
<dwidmann> someone rang?
<sergio82> hola alguien que hable espaol
<jake_> <tree> how?
<sergio82> ?
<jmichaelx> i wonder why his HD is not just mounted.... my externals mount automatically just fine in feisty
<intelikey> do the magic sysrq's work tree_ ?
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: was just pointing out someone reinstalling for the third time cause of flash
<jmichaelx> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> !es
<tree_> intel not sure
<linuxbomb> I woouldn't keep reinstalling
<tree_> this is the last time
<tree_> its a friennds comp
<dwidmann> Full reinstalls? Just because of flash? crazy
<sergio82> hay otro canal en ese no hay nadie.. ?
<tree_> and im trying desperatley to sort it out
<jmichaelx> has anyone experienced any issues with kde 3.5.7?
<jake_> <tree_> wher can i find that fstab?
<DaSkreech> !es | sergio82
<ubotu> sergio82: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sergio82> muchas gracias
<tree_> jake google adding second harddrive ubuntu fstab
<tree_> and you will get nice wtriteups
<intelikey> dwidmann no, full reinstall just because flash was installed and he could no longer use the box because of it....       while i agree that awax'ing home and hunting down any other flash crap would be better than a reload... it might not be faster.
<tree_> beceause its a freinds comp.. i dont want to leave him hanging with freezeups..thats why i reinstalled
<tree_> I read a few places that flash 9 has a bug related to onboard sound
<tree_> jake are you on KDE?
<dwidmann> weird, how could something for the browser effect, well, everything? Anyhow, find and delete libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt ... not so hard
<linuxbomb> I installed flash and flash doesn't work so I'm gonna reinstall everything again and install flash??
<singinmatt13> ?????
<tree_> dwid yes i will do that if it happens again
<singinmatt13> like ur os?
<singinmatt13> linuxbomb, do you mean the entire os?
<tree_> doh
<linuxbomb> singinmatt13: dont talk to me ok
<singinmatt13> um.......ok then
<_6StringKng_> how do I instal themes, lol
<KevinAlaska> Hello everyone! :) Would anyone know if there are any problems if you choose to load codec and plugins etc in a different order then you might load the programs that would use them?  Meaning, if I choose to load some music players or video players etc after I loaded a codec in the OS would it have a problem finding them or the other way around (ie loading players then codecs.)?
<tree_> does anyone else get freezes in flash 9?
<tgc0d3r> Anybody have any luck with Compiz in Kubuntu on Feisty?
<_6StringKng_> installing themes....?
<linuxbomb> _6StringKng_: yes
<_6StringKng_> how do you install theme, I downloaded some from kde-look.org
<masterk> hey
<DaSkreech> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<linuxbomb> Do you want a good osx theme?
<masterk> is PSO available for linux?
<luckyone> does anyone know how you get the desktop switcher to show up in the panel again once it is gone?
<DaSkreech> luckyone: It's call the desktop pager
<luckyone> DaSkreech: how do I add it back to the panel?
<luckyone> DaSkreech: nm, got it
<DerekS> will kde 3.5.7 be added to backports on feisty anytime soon?
<DaSkreech> DerekS: read the topic
<_6StringKng_> downloaded theme, and KDM Theme Manager, when I try to install new theme it says its not a vaild kdm file
<DerekS> DaSkreech: i did///
<DaSkreech> DerekS: So you can guess the answer is no :)
<DerekS> how official are the packages on kubuntu.org?
<DaSkreech> _6StringKng_: the file probably has a readme file. Check that
<DaSkreech> DerekS: very officail
<DaSkreech> offcial
<DerekS> DaSkreech: so, it is safe to dl them?
<DaSkreech> You know of what I speak :-P
<DerekS> i tend to only do official ubuntu.org packages
<DaSkreech> DerekS: It's packaged by the same man who does it for the Kubuntu Cd :)
<DaSkreech> DerekS: the reason for it not being on the official servers is Enterprise stabilty
<DaSkreech> So there is nothing shady going on
<DaSkreech> DerekS: Wish choice btw :)
<DerekS> DaSkreech: is there a more generic folder than kde-357 (something like kde-latest, but updated)
<linuxbomb> DaSkreech: any yahoo can put a theme on kdelook
<DerekS> DaSkreech: cool
<intelikey> KevinAlaska order should not be an issue.  no.
<linuxbomb> DaSkreech: so your answer very official is very wrong
<DaSkreech> DerekS: not yet :)
<pirunga> intelikey can u help ??
<DaSkreech> DerekS: I think that KDE is a big enough package that you wouldn't want to wake up one day and have it changed
<intelikey> maybe.   what's the Q ?
<DerekS> hahah
<DaSkreech> linuxbomb: Huh? I was talking about the KDe 3.5.7 packages on Kubuntu.org
<intelikey> kde is a meta package.   small small small....
<DerekS> DaSkreech: i don't know how much longer i will have kde anyways :)
* DaSkreech bops intelikey
<DaSkreech> DerekS: Moving on to CDE?
<pirunga> so... I take a partition sda2 and I paste the archives of the CD
<linuxbomb> whatever
<DerekS> DaSkreech: i was thinking more like busybox!
<psdrop> ae galera estou precisando de um source.list, tem como mandar uma para mim?
<DaSkreech> oooh
<DerekS> or maybe no window manager
<pirunga> now I am tryng to config the menu of grub to load the CD from my HD
<psdrop> i need source.list
<DaSkreech> DerekS: twm ftw!
<psdrop> please
<DerekS> haha
<DaSkreech> !easysource | psdrop
<ubotu> psdrop: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> pirunga 'brain storm'  how about you boot the cd and then copy the running system to the destination partition   ?
<intelikey> wow that's likely to actually work for you.
<pirunga> my CD is with some problem
<intelikey> oh wait.  you can't boot it.
<psdrop> i'n is brasilian
<pirunga> so i mounted the iso and paste to a partition
<intelikey> just remembered that you couldn't boot the cd.    hmmm   let me think.
<DerekS> does kde have a component like seahorse for gnome?
<intelikey> pirunga  debootstrap
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<intelikey> pirunga  debootstrap   might be just what you want.
<pirunga> where can i find this? my apt is with some problem too.. I think that the sources are corrupted..
<intelikey> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<psdrop> yes
<psdrop> tank's daskreech
<pirunga> <intelikey> it's a comand?
* DerekS wants to use kde4
<pirunga> opz a program
<DaSkreech> DerekS: they have a Live Cd
<DerekS> DaSkreech: i hate restarting my comp, and it is't stable enough yet
<DerekS> i can wait
<intelikey> pirunga maybe the links ^ ubotu gave might help.
<intelikey> pirunga yes debootstrap is a command/application
<DaSkreech> DerekS: going to wait a while :)
<DaSkreech> I don't see Kubuntu shpping KDE4 before KDE 4.1
<intelikey> i think actually a big perl script...
<intelikey> lang is not important tho.
<psdrop> i'n need source.list pt-br kubuntu 7.04                 KDE4
<DerekS> DaSkreech: yeah, but i am sure there will be stable 4.0 packages
<pirunga> intelikey I think that in the wiki have another and easier way let me try this first thanks
<intelikey> that's why i pointed at it.
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> !thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<DaSkreech> DerekS: sure there are ones now on Kubuntu.org
<intelikey> another bug in the LTS  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36657
<intelikey> later.
<DerekS> DaSkreech: not stable...
<DaSkreech> DerekS: as stable as you are going to get right now :)
<DaSkreech> Don't worry plasma will be working in two weeks
<DaSkreech>  Whooooot!
<aseigo> at this pace, yep =)
<DaSkreech> Hail aseigo  :-)
<aseigo> ave, DaSkreech
<aseigo> layout code for the widgets was committed today
<DaSkreech> catching up on blogs today and saw your departure and return :-)
<aseigo> they aren't finished yet, but it's a big step forward
<DerekS> DaSkreech: LOL
* DaSkreech looks around for O-T police
<aseigo> http://milliams.com/uploads/plasmacontrolbox1.mpeg <-- is neat too
<DaSkreech> So it all runs on a data engine that you can craft thigns on top of and then craft interfaces on top of that?
<aseigo> yep
<aseigo> so you take Widgets and they can serve as a display for any DataEngine
<DaSkreech> that's fascinating. all applets run on top of that?
<aseigo> allowing artists to make pretty widgets, hackers write the engines and people can paste together their own cutesy little interfaces if they want without writing any code
<aseigo> yes, that's the idea
* DaSkreech geekgasms
<aseigo> it also means that creating things like alternative taskbars will be quite a bit easier...
<DaSkreech> now about the panels
<DaSkreech> you can sculpt them?
<aseigo> the panels use the same canvas (and widgets) as the desktop
<aseigo> define sculpt
<DaSkreech> Like .. well gradients is the first thing that comes to mind
<DaSkreech> but I recall you saying that you can hang them on a corner?
<aseigo> ah.. yeah, that's the intention
<DaSkreech> or have it go 3/4 way across the screen then curve down and out of the way ?
<aseigo> we haven't gotten to the panel layout code yet... though some of that i already did in kicker so will be ripping that off.
<DaSkreech> or maybe segue into the edge of the monitor
<DaSkreech> I'd want to have a panel go part way across the screen then have a slope
<DaSkreech> --\
<DaSkreech> kinda like that
<DaSkreech> and then have one the other way
<DaSkreech> \---
<DaSkreech> So they sit on top of each other and the end of that one runs up the corner :)
<DaSkreech> but in short DerekS Plasma will be there in two weeks so you will have lots to play with
<DerekS> :)
<pirunga> what the name of the program that name partition editor via konsole ??
* DerekS wishes he could get his dimap to stop syncing in kmail (seems to be buggy in 357)
<DaSkreech> pirunga: parted
<foxx> I'm having an issue with my sound card and wondering if anyone knows either how to reset ALL the sound settings or perhaps how to reinstall the entire sound system
<foxx> It's the only thing I can think of since for whatever reason my VIA Envy24 chip does NOT want to change off of the optical input for timing no matter what you do.
<ubuntu> hallo
<ubuntu> i lost my mbr
<ubuntu> hallo
<DaSkreech> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu> error 24?
<DerekS> how do i use the feature in 3.5.7 to not sync all dimap folders, but staya subscribed?
<DerekS> in kmail
<david__> hay guys!
<david__> any idea why kubuntu won't shut down?
<david__> just installed it and instead of shutting down/restarting, i get black
<foxx> Thanks, DaSkreech, but that doesn't fix my problem.
<foxx> I was wondering if anyone knew of which packages were required in order to completely uninstall and then reinstall (or perhaps just reconfigure) the sound system
<foxx> It was working fine until I plugged in a optical input and now it just won't come off of it, no matter what.
<sayers> !Live DVD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sayers> !livedvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livedvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sayers> :*(
<Coldwar55> ...
<sayers> Where do I download it?
<DaSkreech> foxx: Probably alsa
<Coldwar55> !liveCD
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Coldwar55> ^^
<foxx> DaSkreech: Already tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base to no avail.
<Coldwar55> It's a CD not DVD
<sayers> No there is a dvd...
<Coldwar55> oh
<Coldwar55> heh
<ubuntu> my group descriptor is corrupted
<Coldwar55> I used a VD
<Coldwar55> err CD
<foxx> DaSkreech: What's really getting me is that none of the settings "stick."
<sayers> that is to install
<sayers> a live DVD runs fast
<ubuntu> i cannot boot
<DaSkreech> foxx: Stick?
<Drahosh2> !live cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<foxx> DaSkreech: Yeah.  Such as I open up Kmix (though the same thing happens in alsamixer), change the timing to 48000 again, uncheck the recording level for the AC97 playback and....magickally it flips both of them back to IEC1724
<foxx> DaSkreech: I've even tried it as root to no avail.
<DaSkreech> foxx: you went through the troubleshooting link?
<tradotto> \join #dell
<Matt001> Hi! Does anyone know why the update notifyer displays a green ball and not an interesting icon?
<foxx> DaSkreech: Yes, sir
<Zeelot> hey guys
<Zeelot> what's the easiest way to share files over 2 kubuntu desktops on my network?
<surgy> ?
<surgy> Zeelot: use amba
<surgy> samba
<david__> any idea how to install nvidia drivers?
<surgy> !samba | zeelot
<ubotu> zeelot: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<david__> i get a generic error when installing the package
<DaSkreech> surgy: What?
<Zeelot> it doesn't find the it on the other computer
<surgy> !nvidia | david__
<DaSkreech> surgy: what about fish?
<ubotu> david__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<david__> and when i install it from the nvidia site it says "you're running an x server, kill it lol"
<surgy> DaSkreech: fish wtf?
<tmorton> surgy, Konq's interface for ssh
<tmorton> ssh/sftp/scp
<pirunga> sources ??
<pirunga> for dapper
<DaSkreech> tmorton: thank you
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<surgy> tmorton: DaSkreech did i miss something?
<tradotto> Anyone know where I can go to find out if My mother board has an agp slot, not just looking inside the case because there is no slot there but there are solider pads so I am asking how to find out if my mother board could acomodate a agp slot....
<david__> ubotu: that tells me to use the package
<david__> but the package manager shits on me whne i try
<DaSkreech> surgy: you don't use samba to share  files linux <--> linux
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Zeelot> hmm sorry...duno what happened
<RadiantFire> Zeelot: ssh is probably one of the easiest ways
<Zeelot> so linux<->linux still use samba?
<surgy> DaSkreech: i do
<Zeelot> how do I allow that?
<foxx> DaSkreech: I dunno, I use Samba instead of NFS.  Works fine for me (homogeneous Linux network)
<RadiantFire> Zeelot: consider ssh + avahi
<DaSkreech> surgy: I'm not saying you can't
<KevinAlaska> Hello everyone! :) Would anyone know if there are any problems if you choose to load codec and plugins etc in a different order then you might load the programs that would use them?  Meaning, if I choose to load some music players or video players etc after I loaded a codec in the OS would it have a problem finding them or the other way around (ie loading players then codecs.)?
<DaSkreech> I'm saying why would you want to?
<RadiantFire> Zeelot: you install openssh-server on the computer you want to be the file server, and th en from the client computer, type fish://username@<server hostname>.local
<Zeelot> alright thanks
<foxx> DaSkreech: Depends on your needs.  NFS tends to trust the end systems are who they say they are, SMB does not.
<surgy> DaSkreech: for the pointy clicky easyness
<RadiantFire> Zeelot: you can also add it as a "network place" in konqeuror the same way
<DaSkreech> foxx: Yeah but ssh is paranoid and easy
<DaSkreech> surgy: fish://
<foxx> DaSkreech: not for raw mounting it's not
<DaSkreech> Point click easy :)
<foxx> DaSkreech: Tried tunneling my directories on my media server locally on this system...nasty.
<DaSkreech> Kio slaves rock
<foxx> DaSkreech: Only way was to set it up  with Samba, use a credentials file for automation, then mount them at boot time.
* DaSkreech does not advocate the slavery or forced indentured servitude of any other than KIO's Work KIO's Work!!!
<foxx> DaSkreech: So now Amarok for instance can actually read and write my music collection across the network since it doesn't understand any network protocols
<DaSkreech> KIO slaves :)
<DaSkreech> makes it invisible to the apps underneath
<DaSkreech> i have most of my Video files on a server and play them over fish
<david2> Anyone got some useful sites for a network scanner?
<david2> shfs
<david2> sshfs
<DaSkreech> david2: that as well
<DaSkreech> never tried it :)
<DaSkreech> but it works for non KDEians
<foxx> I'll take a look into KIO Slaves but I'm rather pleased with how well Samba's worked now.
<david__> anyone know how to change playback audio device?
<david__> the mixer shows me both devices
<david__> but i can't make amarok use my 2nd device, my soundcard
<david2> man alsamixer
<david2> you can choose the card
<DaSkreech> foxx: again didn't say it didn't work :0
<david__> how do i man alsamixre?
<david2> in a console
<david2> you can blacklist the module of the card you dont want
<david2> so it only loads one card
<foxx> DaSkreech: Of course not, I'm just affirming a curiosity whilst reserving a right to my own opinion (there, that's nice and dragged out...I think I just beat it to death ;) ).
* DaSkreech falls to his knees. My Dead horse!! Whhhhyyyyyyyy?
* hitmanWilly hits it several times
<foxx> It's okay...we'll just shove NFS up its rear and it'll be good as new
<DaSkreech> Neo Fart stopper?
<foxx> Something like that
<david__> david2, i want both cars
<KevinAlaska> Anyone know if it matters to player programs (video, audio etc) if codec files etc are installed before or after the player programs are installed?
<foxx> More like Network File Screwer
<david__> in gnome ubuntu its easy to set
<david__> theres an easy setting thing like in windows where you pick it
<DaSkreech> KevinAlaska: they care bout it on startup
<hitmanWilly> KevinAlaska: most of the time, no
<DaSkreech> they don't really care when the codec was installed
<foxx> KevinAlaska: Not to my knowledge really, just restart the app
<david__> is there a way to get a gui alsamixer? i usually get a bunch of erros when i do things in the console
<david2> You'll need to google it.. Linux sound system works differently...
<KevinAlaska> cool beans!!  thanks folks! :)
<david__> k
<DaSkreech> !CODECS
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hitmanWilly> KevinAlaska: most apps looks in standard locations for the codec files
<david2> You'll prolly get a lot a /dev/dsp busy's
<tmorton> david__, kmix is like alsamixer but gui, sorta
<hitmanWilly> KevinAlaska: seperate from the actual prog install location
<KevinAlaska> ahh.. that helps. :)
<KevinAlaska> woot.. love learning something new.. cheers
<DaSkreech> KevinAlaska: hang out here
<ubuntu> how do i restore grub with a kubuntu live cd?
<DaSkreech> somethign new every day
<DaSkreech> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> im booted into it right now
<david2> I have gas....
<DaSkreech> david2: above or below market prices?
<david2> free it appears
* DaSkreech grins
* hitmanWilly wonders why cars don't run on methane...
<DaSkreech> They do
<hitmanWilly> make my trips to taco bell cheaper :)
<DaSkreech> Just couple thousand year old methane :)
* hitmanWilly examines DaSkreech's finely split hair...
<surgy> anyone here have any experience with carputers?
<DaSkreech> surgy: Outside of a hammer..... no
<mikeo1> i have 2 stage 1s for grub, how do i know what the right one is?
<hitmanWilly> i swapped one out once
<surgy> DaSkreech: i mean a pc built to run inside of a car, not an ECU or engine management
<DaSkreech> mikeo1: rename one. if it doesn't boot back up that was the wrong one
<mr> i'm stuck trying to compile tk8.5-dev
<hitmanWilly> and they said cell phones were road hazards :)
<KevinAlaska> cell phones are not hazards.. its the nuts who can't multitask! :)
<mrwizrd> haha
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: solitaire will claim more lives than *
<hitmanWilly> lol
<david2> I think I need to back up and figure out how to use IRC
<hitmanWilly> ", jack on the queen and OMG!!!!"
<david2> I dont know what half the "!" blah means
<KevinAlaska> you and probably the bulk of us.. okay.. mostly just me
<DaSkreech> david2: like OMg ponieZ!!?
<DaSkreech> or like !windows
<hitmanWilly> lol...yeah, like that
<mrwizrd> ehh.. i'll fix it tommorow
<lenny> Hi. Do you know if Quanta Plus has spanish language?
<mrwizrd> night guys
<DaSkreech> night
<surgy> lol you guys are joking me
<surgy> never seen a carputer?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> surgy: is this bought or built?
<surgy> built
<DaSkreech> ah then perhaps
<hitmanWilly> what, like an integrated system for radio, gps, anti-theft, etc?
<hitmanWilly> all on one ui?
<surgy> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.stuffandting.com/galleria/photos/computing/carputer-mk2/screen.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.stuffandting.com/carputer/&h=640&w=480&sz=46&hl=en&start=2&tbnid=QYdpFlc6N-pLQM:&tbnh=137&tbnw=103&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcarputer%26gbv%3D2%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG
<dr_willis> seen them used for media playera mainly
<surgy> hitmanWilly: yes exactly, and movies mp3 and dvr satelite tv whatever
<surgy> well i want to run kubuntu in my car
<hitmanWilly> ok, now i see...about what i figured
<surgy> so i can have a karbutu
<mahdi_> i know i've asked this before, but whats the name of the x screensaver extension header?
<DaSkreech> ++surgy
<hitmanWilly> surgy: new kde app, karr
<Zeelot> hellooo, another question
<surgy> lol
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hitmanWilly> surgy: or maybe KITT?
<Zeelot> ssh worked but if I want to watch a file from this dekstop on the other what should I use
* hitmanWilly shows his age...
<Zeelot> and I didnt ask to ask
<surgy> whould you guys be interested in a project like that? of course i whould supply the car the hardware and built/mount it
* DaSkreech hides his school days Lunch box
<dr_willis> Zeelot,  theres the sshfs stuff. or perhaps use smb4k to mount samba shares.. or mount the samba shares manually or  other ways...
<surgy> i just need the os to be tweaked and turned inside out
<DaSkreech> Kitt? what's KITT?
<hitmanWilly> surgy: honestly, i wouldn't use buntu for that, maybe DSL or something similar
<surgy> meet me in off topic?
<Zeelot> dr_willis:  what would you suggest out of those?
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: sorry, they always had it in all caps on the show...
<DaSkreech> Zeelot: open konqueror and type fish://username@othercomputer:/path/to/directory
<surgy> hitmanWilly: care to ellaborate in offtopic?
<DaSkreech> Right click and open in app of your choice
<Zeelot> I want a permanent solution something that can mount a drive every time
<dr_willis> Zeelot,  depends on your needs. I use smb4k to view/mount the samba shares on my fileserger to let me watch videos
<Zeelot> videos mostly yea
<dr_willis> the point to note is that the built in kde filemanager samba 'browser' woll work like a web browser.. download THEN play the files..
<dr_willis> to get them to play on the fly. you need to get the samba share mounted.
<ubuntu_brasil>  tenho uma duvida quanto a instalacao do ubuntu, alguem poderia me ajudar:
<Zeelot> alright and smb4k is what does that?
<ubuntu_brasil> eh sobre a particao do hd
<dr_willis> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1build1 (feisty), package size 1762 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<ubuntu_brasil> se da pra faze-la com o windows ja instalado sem perder os dados
<dr_willis> I like smb4k thers proberly other similer tools out.
<dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Zeelot> thanks I'll give that a try now
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubuntu_brasil> ok
<voidmage> how do i install nvidia's beta driver?
<dr_willis> i belive the nvidia  ubuntu wiki page has a link/section on using the latest nvidia drivers.
<Zeelot> dr_willis:  how do I find the shared drive? the scan comes up empty (this was why I did ssh in the first place, samba didn't work)
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zeelot> I have the drive shared on this desktop
<dr_willis> Zeelot,  hmm.. set up samba. :P
<Zeelot> it is
<dr_willis> set it up correctly heh .
<dr_willis> how did you 'share' the drive on what desktop?
<Zeelot> system settings
<dr_willis> i always just share the 'homes' on the linux box.
<dr_willis> i do that by editng the samba.conf  - you DID install samba?
<Zeelot> I am sharing /media/sda5/
<Zeelot> yes samba is installed
<mahdi_> what is the name of the package that covers "X Screensaver extension header file"?
<dr_willis> Zeelot,  i always edit the smb.conf to share the homes, makes them writeable, and then i add a smbpasswd for each linux user i want to have access.
<dr_willis> not sure if that last part is needed any more
<mike0002> anyone good with grub?
<dr_willis> be syre your workgroup is correct also
<mike0002> i keep getting error 15 file not found in stage 1.5, but when i browse the filesystem both files are there, how do i fix this?
<dr_willis> could be grub is confiured to look on the wrong harddrive/parttion for that file.
<KevinAlaska> okay.. getting a message now that reads "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept applicatin or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."  but problem is I do not have any others running. :(
<dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> thers a factoid for that..
<dr_willis> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<KevinAlaska> ahhh.. ubotu.. it did crash.
<KevinAlaska> GOD.. I am such a noob. =/
<mike0002> i only have one kernel that grub will boot and it gives init[1]  trap invalid opcode rip:80511ec rsp:ffec64b8 error:0
<dr_willis> mike0002,  has this system ever worked?
<mike0002> yes
<mike0002> i just havnt used it in a while
<dr_willis> sounds like you may want to be booting a live cd and backing up any imporntant files..
<mike0002> hd is fine
<dr_willis> i cant recall EVER seeing that sort of error message
<mike0002> what is an opcode?
<dr_willis> opcodes are the actual instructions the cpu gets
<dr_willis> like a program was garbled and the cpu tried to run it
<mike0002> thats weird
<dr_willis> very weird
<DaSkreech> It's an operation code sent to the processor ofr it to do one calcualtion/operation
<dr_willis> almost sounds liek it MAY be a cpu or memory issue
<KevinAlaska> Ubotu, what is that last symbol at the end of that text?
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mike0002> computer works fine in vista
<mike0002> or on live cds
<DaSkreech> !thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dr_willis> mike0002,  sounds like it may be a HD issue then
<dr_willis> of course the livecds dohave that MEMTEST option. may be a good idea to let that run overnoght to test the ram
<mike0002> hd has never had any problems on the ntfs partition on the drive
<dr_willis> mike0002,  and that PROVES the linux part dosetn have issues? :)
<Matt001> Hi, who is the forum administrator?
<dr_willis> fsck the disk from a livecd to check it as another test
<mike0002> i think vista screwed up grub
<dr_willis> mike0002,  i would not be suprised.. but no proof of that.
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<mike0002> while i always get tons of fsck errors when it boots on hda1 but that has been that way for like 2 years now
<mike0002> hda1 is only used for storage, nothing runs off it
<dr_willis> ugh...  and  you never though to fix that issue eh? :)
<mike0002> it fails to fix it every time
<dr_willis> live cd - fsck it manually... then see.
<mike0002> and hda1 shouldnt affect sdb2
<dr_willis> if it keeps comming back.. well... time to get a new hd.
<dr_willis> 'shouldent'
<mike0002> that hd isnt being used for anything
<dr_willis> you just said the system wasent booting however...
<dr_willis> so it may be the kernel file thats currupted
<mike0002> can a kubuntu 7.04 amd64 cd repair it
<dr_willis> any live should be able to fsck the disks
<mike0002> no i mean repair the linux install
<mike0002> nothing is wrong with the disk its running on
<dr_willis> 'nothing is wrong' is somthing ive not seen proven. :) fscking it from a live cd' will be a step to test that.
<dr_willis> its possible somthing was wrong at one time.. and got  fixed - improperly
<mike0002> no hda1 is all screwed up but nothing is running from it
<mike0002> so it shouldnt matter
<mike0002> the other disks never give any errors
<mike0002> hmmm ill just reinstall
<Zeelot> blah...I can find this computer from the other but when I try to open it with smb4k it gives me access denied and a login screen...but I have the allowed users set and it's correct.
<dr_willis> well youve just eliminated EVERYTHING that could be wrong.. so it must be working right.. :)
<Zeelot> -_-
<dr_willis> Zeelot,  you cant even see the other pc? or  can you see the shares but not access them?
<Zeelot> I can see the pc
<Zeelot> by searching for the local ip
<Zeelot> it finds MSHOME->ZEELOT but wont let me in
<Lichte> how do I get this stupid network manager to remember my domain name between startups ??
<Zeelot> to mount anything
<dr_willis> did it mention somthing about 'smbmnt' needing to be suid in a error box?
<Lichte> I sick and tired of configuring my network everytime I boot up
<Zeelot> nope
<dr_willis> Zeelot,  odd.  try running smb4k with sudo perhaps. from a terminal.
<dr_willis> its possible you are missing some needed smb related commands
<RadiantFire> Zeelot: this is a known problem, google for suid smb4k and there is a solution
<RadiantFire> Zeelot: you have to issue 2 commands in the terminal, I just can't remember what they are
<dr_willis> heh -  sudo chmod +s `which smbmnt` (I THINK) is one of them
<Zeelot> same thing acces denied
<Zeelot> ok I'll google
<dr_willis> it always poped up a error box on my machine so i saw what commands it wanted to suid
<RadiantFire> Zeelot: did ssh server not work?
<RadiantFire> dr_willis: have you tried configuring it in system settings?
<Zeelot> ssh did but it downloads the file before playing? I really just want to mount and use as if it was local
<dr_willis> RadiantFire,   nope. :) ive used it enoguh to rember the commands. and edit smb.conf manually
<Zeelot> I play big 2-4gig video files
<RadiantFire> Zeelot: there is a fuse mount for ssh
<dr_willis> i mentioned that sshfs stuff earlier. :) and thers a fuse samba thing also.
<RadiantFire> I personally hate samba, I think its a horrible pain
<Zeelot> so what should I use >_>
<dr_willis> i have fought so much with samba.. that i can get it going rather fast now a days
<RadiantFire> whatever works
<dr_willis> check the samba logs perhaps on the remote box.
<dr_willis> it maybe somthing trivial going wrong.
<albertmk> Someone help me   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22096/
<dr_willis> care to give a little bit of detail albertmk ?
<albertmk> I have just installed Ubuntu and when I type "sudo apt-get update" , many errors.
<Lichte> how do I get this stupid network manager to remember my domain name between startups ??
<albertmk> I am almost sure that it is because of source.list.... but I do not know what to do
<dr_willis>  Could not connect to br.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (200.17.202.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<dr_willis> server is down - looks like.
<KanRiNiN> I'm trying to change my KDE theme which requires administrator mode but there's no button for it..
<dr_willis> KanRiNiN,  hmm.. that shouldent need to be admin mode.
<dr_willis> unless you are refering to a KDM theme.
<albertmk> Can anone help me please?
<dwidmann> KanRiNiN: sure there isn't a scroll bar, or perhaps you need to change the windows size to something, well, huge
<dr_willis> try maxamizing the window. some times the button is hiding  at the bottom of the window
<dwidmann> albertmk: you can start by pastebinning the errors
<dr_willis> albertmk,  edit the sources.list to use another server.. could try removing the 'br.' part of the server name
<albertmk> (12:43:33 AM) albertmk: Someone help me   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22096/
<dr_willis> example line from that paste -->  Could not connect to br.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (200.17.202.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Lichte> when I try to play an mp3 in amarok, it gives a dialog box asking if I want to install codecs for mp3 and then locks up..........can someone tell me what file I need to install to get mp3 capability ?
<KanRiNiN> dwidmann: Yes I'm sure
<KanRiNiN> I'm running Feisty, up to date
<dr_willis> Lichte,  run amarok from a terminal.. i recall there being some bug with that.
<dr_willis> Lichte,  some how i got it working a few weeks ago
<KanRiNiN> I want to avoid doing a clean install..even though it's the most intelligent option
<KanRiNiN> under System Settings, then Appearance.
<Lichte> thanks dr_willis
<KanRiNiN> and I can't change it without administrator mode
<albertmk> Can you pass me yours source.list?
<albertmk> Can anyone pass me the source.list ?
<Lichte> now can someone tell me how to fix this idiotic networkmanager ?
<albertmk> Maybe it will make it get fixed.
<Zeelot> I still get a permission denied even with sshfs
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Lichte> dr_willis: that didn work, amarok is locked up again
<Jucato> karmikaze: no need for any reinstall. just press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<Jucato> er sorr wrong person
<Jucato> KanRiNiN: no need for any reinstall. just press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<albertmk> thanks willis and thanks Bot
<dr_willis> Lichte,  id say check tghe forums - i cant rember how i made the system doit. it may of been totem thatinstalled them for me.
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lichte> dr_willis: do you know the name of the files I need to install ?? Il just apt-get em
<dr_willis> Lichte,  not really. try apt-cache search mp3
<Lichte> ok
<dr_willis> the kubuntu Faq at one time mentioned them
<RadiantFire> Lichte: mp3 playback you need a package like xine-ffmpeg
<KanRiNiN> Jucato: you may be God
<RadiantFire> Lichte: or something like that
<Jucato> KanRiNiN: You think so, too? :P
<Jucato> Lichte: libxine1-ffmpeg (if you're on feisty)
<Jucato> libxine-extracodecs for Edgy and Dapper
<KanRiNiN> where are the themes stored though?  usr/..?  I don't want theme cluttering the home folder
<dr_willis> they can go in .kde/somthing and not clutter the folder.
<Zeelot> nevermind got it, little fuse permission bug ^_^ thanks for the help
<dr_willis> its provberly safer to let them get installed on a per user basis
<Jucato> KanRiNiN: depends on what themes
<KanRiNiN> KDE window themes, for example
<mahdi_> what file does "configure: error: X Screensaver extension header files not found!" refer to?
<Jucato> KanRiNiN: window decorations and widget styles are installed like programs, so they have to be in /usr, unless you compiled them to be put somewhere else
<albertmk> can anyone explain me what "source.list~" is used for?
<jake_> guys help please my adept crashes.. somebody plaese give to fix my adept
<Jucato> albertmk: it's a "backup" file that's automatically created by kate whenever you save a file
<KanRiNiN> alright sounds good.  I tried beryl under gnome but it performed poorly.  Mind you this was in the alpha stages.  How's it under KDE?
<Jucato> KanRiNiN: hit or miss thing.. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<albertmk> jucato: thanks a lot
<Jucato> when it works, it's great. when it doesn't, it sucks :)
<jake_> guys a command please, how do i fix my adept?
<KanRiNiN> Yeah.  It didn't increase my productivity and was pretty useless.
<KanRiNiN> Although it rendered great on my ATI 9000 using XOrg drivers
<Lichte> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lichte> !xvid
<david2> this is getting fing annoying...
<david2> what stinking patches and cleint files do ya need for nwn lol
<dr_willis> david2,  Never Winters Nights?
<dr_willis> david2,  i never did get that going either.
<david2> I did once
<david2> had to reformat the drive
<david2> cause I did something stupid
<david2> and cant get it back lol
<arun> is there any way to minimise ktorrent to the panel?
<arun> i keep closing it thinking it will get minimised, and it exits
<arun> gah
<dr_willis> Hmm i just hit the minimize button and it does it
<dr_willis> IF theres torrents being downloaded/seeded
<arun> mine minimises to the taskbar
<dr_willis> check the settings
<arun> now it just shows me the icon in the panel
<arun> but it's minimised in the taskbar as well
<arun> any ideas?
<dr_willis> check its settings.  I got ktorrent on the box int he basement.. so not sure - im sure it can minimize to the systemtray area only
<dr_willis> or use that kstart (i think ) program
<dr_willis> connecting to the Linux box via xdmcp so i cant run ktorrent again on this box. (since it dont like being ran twice) heh
<luckyone> ktorrent is jacked for me too - what is going on with it?
<raylu> i'm using it right now, it's fine
<raylu> port forwarding?
<arun> works fine for me, only thing is can't minimise it to the panel
<raylu> that's in the options somewhere
<RawSewage> http://www.google.com/trends?q=kubuntu&ctab=0&hl=en&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I run ktorrent and it instantly minizimes to the  icontray area.
<dr_willis> or whatever ya call it.
<dr_willis> niot the normal task-list
<raylu> oh
<raylu> that's the default behavior
<arun> doesnt work like that for me
<ulmolavender> and of course, GNU always plays second fiddle. http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+linux%2C+GNU&ctab=0&hl=en&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<dr_willis> thats how i want it.:) not sure what arun wants :)
<dr_willis> arun,  you using feisty?
<arun> dr_willis: that's what i want too, but it doesn't work like that for me
<raylu> he wants it in the application list (as in not sys tray)
<arun> yes, i'm on feisty
<dr_willis> arun,  try a new user with new default kde settings.
<arun> i want it to be minimised to the icontray
<arun> ok..
<raylu> oh. settings > configure ktorrent > general > show system tray icon
<dr_willis> its possible it cant hide from the tasks  untill restarted once you set that.. not sure. :)
<arun> ah maybe i have to restart it
<arun> hold on
<arun> let me try that
<arun> aah got it
<arun> i have to click the close button to minimise to icontray once i enable that option
<lobster> what is up, Kcats?
<arun> cool
<arun> life is good again
<dr_willis> unless theres no torrents getting worked on.. thenit will close Ibelive
<arun> that's alrigt
<arun> thanks ppl
<orehon> Anyone know any good dictionary to kde or gnome?
<draik> Does anyone know of the channel for books? Nothing special, just about authors and writing your own books, etc.
<draik> !books
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about books - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> Haha @ ubotu
<raylu> i see opendict
<raylu> dict and dict servers. and freedict
<KevinAlaska> Anyone know what to do with this error message given by "Adept Installer" message reads "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." Any ideas? :(
<raylu> KevinAlaska, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Zeelot> helloooo, how can I change how konqueror lists files? I prefer the filename list to the big thumbs
<raylu> KevinAlaska, (make sure to close adept first)
<KevinAlaska> okay thanks.. :) did I say thanks?!  :)
<arun> Zeelot: View > Sort >
<arun> sorry
<arun> View > View mode
<raylu> i think he wants it to default
<arun> you have a whole bunch of ways you can use to list file
<arun> s
<Zeelot> yes will this be default for all dirs?
<arun> Zeelot: yes
<arun> until you change it again
<Zeelot> alright thanks alot ^_^
<Zeelot> perfect
<lobster> nope, not good enough.
<Zeelot> hmm, untill I restart konqueror
<klobster> tolerable.
<Zeelot> I need it to stay forever
<KevinAlaska> hummm.. "Errors where encoutered while processing:"  is there a way I can copy and past from a terminal?
<raylu> KevinAlaska, right-click
<dr_willis> set up a profile you perfer. saveit as the default
<KevinAlaska> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of sun-java6-plugin: sun-java6-plugin depends on sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2); however:
<KevinAlaska>   Package sun-java6-bin is not installed.
<KevinAlaska> dpkg: error processing sun-java6-plugin (--configure):
<KevinAlaska>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<KevinAlaska> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ubuntu-restricted-extras:
<KevinAlaska>  ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on sun-java6-plugin; however:
<KevinAlaska>   Package sun-java6-plugin is not configured yet.
<KevinAlaska> dpkg: error processing ubuntu-restricted-extras (--configure):
<KevinAlaska>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<KevinAlaska> Errors were encountered while processing:
<KevinAlaska>  sun-java6-plugin
<KevinAlaska>  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KevinAlaska> was the output....
<KevinAlaska> ooops.. first line is actually first two lines of output
<Zeelot> how do you save a profile as the default?
<dr_willis> save view profile...
<dr_willis> default name seems to be 'file management' :)
<dr_willis> since th4ers only 2 of them
<dr_willis> There is a package of addational (and usefull) profiles
<Zeelot> called?
<Zeelot> the default is the other one heh got it
<raylu> KevinAlaska, are you on edgy?
<KevinAlaska> fiesty
<raylu> o.0
<KevinAlaska> heh.. don't make eyes like that.. it troubles me. =P
<raylu> ok, install sun-java6-bin...though i think you may need to uninstall sun-java6-plugin and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Zeelot> well good night, thanks for helping me all day =)
<boyke> helo
<KevinAlaska> I was trying ot uninstall when that error came up.
<Jucato> no. sun-java6-plugin is the java plugin for Firefox. it still needs sun-java6-bin or -jre
<KevinAlaska> good night Zee
<boyke> i play sauerbraten and my kubuntu is unexpectedly hang
<boyke> i reset my computer
<klobster_> anyone know how to change my nicks passowrd (w/ nickserv)?
<boyke> and my mbr is error 15
<boyke> can anyone guide me
<RadiantFire> boyke: try running grub-install again
<boyke> how?
<boyke> i cannot even logg on to my grub
<boyke> i try using help on web for mbr it won't help
<raylu> KevinAlaska, i _think_ you can use dpkg to uninstall it
<Jucato> klobster_: /nickserv set password <newpassword>  I think
<boyke> it said my ext3 group is corrupted
<KevinAlaska> Raylu, I have two greyed out things listed in my "Adept Installer" 1) Sun Java 6 Runtime (32bit) under 'other' and 2) Sun Java 6 Web Start (32bit) under 'Internet'.
<KevinAlaska> oh.. never used that.  I will read up on how to do that. :)
<boyke> must i reinstall the kubuntu package if yes OMG i have download alot of things
<Tired_> Hi.  Having trouble with Konqueror...how can I make it default to Info List view, and how can I make it load PDFs in an external viewer, rather than in the file manager window?
<klobster> ty jucato.
<KevinAlaska> heh.. boyke.. welcome to my world of newbie living! :)
<boyke> hehehehe
<boyke> yea
<raylu> Tired_, just like windows: open with .
<raylu> Tired_, (choose other and tell it to remember)
<Tired_> Ah.
<Tired_> What about the Info List part?
<raylu> klobster, i see you decided on a name :P
<jrattner> How can i reset the password for KDE Wallet?
<jrattner> is it possible
<raylu> Tired_, no idea. let me see
<Tired_> :)  Thanks.
<Jucato> jrattner: click on the wallet icon in the system tray
<jrattner> Jucato, then?
<Jucato> right-click on the wallet in the window that comes up
<Jucato> change password
<arun> Tired_: got it
<raylu> Tired_, settings > configure view profiles
<arun> yeah
<raylu> lol
<arun> save your profile as 'file management'
<jrattner> Jucato, how do i start kde wallet from the command line
<Jucato> jrattner: kwalletmanager
<raylu> jrattner, tab-tab is your friend
<Tired_> YAY!
<Tired_> Thanks!
<arun> Tired_: welcs
<jrattner> Jucato, can i change it if i cant remember it
<Tired_> One more question...how does Kubuntu set up swap space during the default Feisty install?
<Tired_> I don't seem to have any swap space, and I'm not sure why...
<raylu> Tired_, no idea. I really really don't like the idea of not manually configuring my partitions.
<Jucato> jrattner: hm... let me check
<linuxbomb> arun: welcs? thats sweat
<jake_> help guys, my adept crashes
<Tired_> I'm wishing I had done that, now.
<KevinAlaska> you can manually configure them
<raylu> one sec, Tired_
<KevinAlaska> I have
<raylu> KevinAlaska, i know. Tired_ didn't
<Tired_> Kevin -> post-install?
<arun> hahaha
<arun> sweat? how
<KevinAlaska> pre.. =/
<klobster> raylu well I figure I will never get lobster, and since I lurk most of the Kde channels anyway...
<Jucato> jrattner: I don't think so, at least not without deleting the contents of the wallet. but I'm not sure
<linuxbomb> that was sarcasm its hard to do over irc
<KevinAlaska> I was given this command to fix crashes ---> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jrattner> Jucato, alright thanks
<Tired_> I was too stupid when I was installing.  I'm considerably less stupid now.
<klobster> KevinAlaska: "Fusuer"?
<arun> linuxbomb: sweat or sweet?
<KevinAlaska> I told myself I was "CONSIDERABLY less stupid too"   but here I am in trouble yet again.. heh
<Tired_> oh, less stupid is still relative...I am still very stupid with Kubuntu
<KevinAlaska> heh.. Klobster?  what is "Fusuer"?
<Tired_> What you say to SCO?  ;P
<klobster> KevinAlaska: I meant fuser, but I man'ed it...
<arun> can any one recommend any good php/mysql book
<KevinAlaska> I almost posted help on how to just scratch myself. =/
<jake_> guys plaease help anybody knws a command to fix my adept? thanks
<KevinAlaska> klobster.. no idea. =/
<Tired_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<arun> jake_: whats wrong with it
<KevinAlaska> it was just the texted I coped and pasted into a file to read and research later
<jake_> <Tired_> it say bash not found
<KevinAlaska> yeah.. that ubo tu guy gave it earlier. :)
<Tired_> Oh.  That doesn't sound good.
<klobster> KevinAlaska: # man fuser: fuser - identify processes using files or sockets
<raylu> Tired_, sudo sfdisk -l
<KevinAlaska> klobster: ahhh.. thanks. :)
<boyke> can anyone guide me how to restore my grub?
<raylu> arun, php.net :D
<raylu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KevinAlaska> my newbie method is reinstall.. heh.. otherwise I can't help you. :/
<arun> raylu: that doesn't have any detailed tutorials
<Tired_> raylu -> any idea why it might have decided not to give me any swap partition during install?
<arun> and there's too much stuff there
<raylu> arun, you don't need tutorials. once you learn the syntax, it's just a crapload of functions
<raylu> Tired_, you really don't have a swap at all?
<Tired_> I don't think so.
<raylu> Tired_, /dev/sda3       7118    7150      33     265072+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<KevinAlaska> you can redo it and manually set it up.  Mine by default gave 3100 killobytes
<raylu> nothing like that for you in sudo sfdisk -l?
<Tired_> hang on, I'll pastebinmy 'df'
<KevinAlaska> err..
<arun> raylu: but which functions do i need to know in what order, and how do i create database driven apps with php/mysql from scratch
<jake_> <arun> it says "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem. "
<raylu> arun, mysql_connect. search for that, and look on the left
<raylu> jake_, sounds like something still has a lock on the database. close aptitude/apt-get/adept_manager
<Tired_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raylu> Tired_, wait
<KevinAlaska> I had MORE then enough HDD space so I have swap 5GB.. figured it couldn't hurt and I know I will be doing a reinstall soon anyhow. :)
<raylu> not df, sfdisk -l
<Tired_> Yes, I just sw that  ;)
<raylu> 5GB...this isn't windows now :P
<klobster> arun: http://www.google.com/search?q=free+online+books+PHP
<KevinAlaska> lol.. I know just that I can't use all the space anyhow. heh
<jake_> <raylu> sorry but im new to linux.. is that a command to konsole or directory?
<raylu> jake_, that's not a command. I'm telling you to close any package managers. use Ctrl+Esc to see what's running
<arun> klobster: thanks
<ko12upt> anyone know how to open a .rle file
<Tired_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22103/  o swap
<raylu> ko12upt, what is it supposed to be?
<jake_> <raylu> sorry,, what supposed to be the name it on the process manager?
<raylu> Tired_, woah...wtf?
<ko12upt> its a picture
<Tired_> My thought exactly, raylu
<raylu> jake_, adept[something] , apt-get, or aptitude
<ko12upt> i believe its the splash logo when your computer is booting up
<Tired_> My system is badly laggy due to lack of memory
<raylu> Tired_, since you're thinking about reinstalling, you can try and configure the mount points manually. it'll be good experience :D
<Tired_> I was?
<ko12upt> .rle for animated bar showing your progress but i dont know how to open it :(
<raylu> Tired_, oops. wrong person
<Tired_> I know how to manually set up partition pre-install, I just didn't know how to do it with Kubuntu.
<raylu> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> o.0!
<raylu> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<raylu> gogo. install ^ and start messing with it
<KevinAlaska> doh.. need to go.. be back shortly. =/
<Tired_> You need GParted pre-install?
<raylu> is your whole drive supposed to be for linux?
<raylu> why gparted?
<Tired_> Yep
<Tired_> Cuz it's the one I am familiar with
<raylu> then remove sda4 and 5, and put your current 1 into an extended with swap
<raylu> qtparted is almost exactly the same. i actually like it more, but use gparted if you want
<Tired_> It isn't likely to kill my data, is it?
<raylu> isn't likely. but afterwards, you need to edit your mount points
<gordy> I'm having an issue with using a static IP on a LinkSys WRT54GS Router.  Does anyone have any experience in this? If so, please PM me.
<raylu> which may prevent your system from booting
<Tired_> I can fix that from a live cd, though
<raylu> gordy, did you choose an IP outside the DHCP range?
<raylu> Tired_, yes
<Tired_> :)  Thanks a ton
<gordy> raylu yes, the starting ip is at 192.168.1.100 and I chose 192.168.1.40
<raylu> Tired_, it's still risky, of course
<Tired_> Well, if I kill everything, I guess I'll get more practice with the re-install.  As long as it's not a for-sure data death, I should be OK.
<raylu> ok. just making sure you know before you go off and blow something up. or, even worse, lose data :P
<Tired_> There's nothing on here I can't get from the repos
<Tired_> :)
<arunkale> are there any programs like pdfforge for linux
<Tired_> All my really important data lives on the SAN
<raylu> free pdf writers?
<raylu> SAN = ?
<arunkale> as in if i print a document/webpage, it gets converted to a pdf
<Tired_> storage network device
<raylu> arunkale, oo exports as pdf. there should be a printer solution somewhere
<Tired_> basically, a pretty box with redundant hard drives that plugs into my router
<arunkale> raylu: what about a similar solution for browsers
<raylu> arunkale, cups-pdf
<airdog> Hello is anyone available to help me with a failed kubunto install? when i do the install no splash it drops with a unable to call job, but no error message, the last message i see it says it attachd my scsi sg0
<raylu> imma go install that right now :D
<Tired_> I saw an article on Digg recently about setting up system-wide print to pdf
<Tired_> Something about Earth Day
<airdog> i have a old sony vaio super tiny system... it installed freebsd fine....
<klobster> the cups-pdf printer is awesome.  it should be a default
<ebaad> hello, ccan somebody help me with configuring system sound
<ebaad> I'm running Kubuntu and KDE desktop
<ebaad> and canot hear the system sounds
<arunkale> raylu: so i just install from from adept?
<devcenter> what's a software to control webcam
<raylu> arunkale, yes
<ebaad> the sound is working fine with streamtuner
<arunkale> raylu: excellent
<ninina> how can I make my printer print darker?
<devcenter> i need a software to view webcam function
<KaoticEvil> hi everyone :) got a quick question about xorg.conf
<raylu> ninina, replace the black ink cartridge :P
<KaoticEvil> do the names that are in xorg matter at all? or are they simply for the users benefit?
<ninina> raylu: It's a new cartriage and it's barely visabler
<klobster> devcenter: what webcam?
<raylu> KaoticEvil, the identifiers?
<devcenter> my webcam
<devcenter> webcam of notebook
<devcenter> 1.3 megapixel
<klobster> devcenter: what TYPE OF NOTEBOOK?
<devcenter> notebook positivo v45
<KaoticEvil> raylu: like the name for my video card... ive having issues with *any* version of linux/x.. it incorrectly identifies the BuSID of the video card im using
<klobster> devcenter: what sorry I hit caps by mistake
<KaoticEvil> i know the proper BusID, but do i need to change the name that is there, or only the BusID?
<raylu> KaoticEvil, i don't think they matter, as long as you replace every instance of it if you're changing (which i assume you're not)
<peanutb> devcenter, can you do an lsusb and paste the output in the pastebin
<devcenter> but a webcam is embed
<devcenter> http://www.compujob.com.br/produto.php?referencia=n00999
<KaoticEvil> raylu: i will change every instance, i simply havent gotten that far yet... I'm still working on another project in windows
<airdog> need help installing on a sony vaio pcg c1vpk
<airdog> it fails to get into xwindows
<peanutb> devcenter, it is still probably a usb device
<ebaad> I need some help with system sounds
<airdog> my guess is its a video issue but i cannot find any error messages
<ebaad> system sound is not working
<airdog> can somone please help me find an error message???
<arunkale> raylu: do i need to restart my browser after installing cups pdf
<gordy> I'm having an issue with using a static IP on a LinkSys WRT54GS Router.  The starting IP: 192.168.1.100 Desired Static IP:192.168.1.40.  Does anyone have any experience in this? I have searched for a while online but nothing has worked so far.
<raylu> arunkale, i'm not sure. i can't get it working myself
<klobster> devcenter: not knowing what type of webcam it is, I can't verify your drivers, but you can try to install camorama and see if it is already set up
<raylu> gordy, perhaps you should try a different ip
<devcenter> klobster:
<raylu> arunkale, actually, it looks like that postscript thinig is it
<devcenter> i try install camorama for apt-get...but at source-list not is work
<gordy> raylu, the router has 10 maximum dhcp connected (so 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.109) and I've tried .136, .138, and .140
<devcenter> klobster: do you know other software for testing webcam
<klobster> devcenter: can you give more detail?
<peanutb> !sources.list devcenter
<raylu> gordy, you mean .36, .38, and .40?
<klobster> ralyu: arunkale: the pdf driver? I have it installed, what is not working?
<peanutb> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tired_> Is there a way to increase the priority of my mouse?  It's annoying that when Firefox is loading a page (for example) that the mouse stops working...
<devcenter> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp.
<devcenter> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<gordy> raylu: no, in the 100's
<raylu> klobster, it doesn't show up in the print list
<raylu> gordy, take out the 1. try .40
<devcenter> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b4:0033 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.
<arunkale> raylu: where does it save the pdf then
<devcenter> klobster: ...excuse-me
<raylu> arunkale, choose print to file
<gordy> raylu: that what I tried last time
<klobster> raylu:  which list?
<devcenter> i need of any software for manipulate my webcam
<raylu> klobster, the print... list. I tried it in firefox
<raylu> printer list in the print dialog
<arunkale> raylu: excellent
<arunkale> it works
<raylu> klobster, before installing i had the post script thing. so i'm not sure what i installed
<raylu> though it does appear under printers in kcontrol
<gordy> raylu: I've tried .40 as well as .140
<wsjunior> im trying to use gift with apollon client for kde but i cant connect to any server (gnutella, fasttrack or openft). is there anything that i need to do before connect?
<peanutb> devcenter, try lspci
<klobster> firefox doesn't support it, you have to use a K based program.
<raylu> klobster, it's just a printer, right?
<peanutb> devcenter, and paste the output at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tired_> oooh, QTParted is nice...reminds me of Ghost, but without the useless eye candy
<raylu> eyecandy isn't useless T.T
<raylu> ew. it saves as ~/print.pdf
<Tired_> the stuff ghost has that QTParted doesn't is  ;)
<Tired_> and I don't have to boot to a cd
<Tired_> :)
<klobster> raylu: yes, the documentation states that it will only work with "K" progs, I don't know why.  I just paste my urls into konqueror when I want to print  print
<devcenter> peanutb: I already post
<raylu> ew. i'm going to stick with postscript
<peanutb> can you send me the link.
<Tired_> every time I think Kubuntu is done amazing me, I find something else
<raylu> qt isn't a kde thing :P
<devcenter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22104/
<gordy> raylu: I have tried both 192.168.1.40 & 192.168.1.140. Do you have any other suggestions?
<raylu> gordy, lol, I heard you the first time. no, sorry
<klobster> you can select the name at print time...
<raylu> only if you choose print to file :P
<mike01> how do i get emerald themes working with beryl
<gordy> raylu: sorry, didn't realize it.  You seem such a big help here and wasn't sure you caught it.  Thank you anyway
<peanutb> devcenter, can you post all of lsusb there also.
<klobster> how else would you print it?  it's only for creating pdf's, no?
<mike01> i installed the kubuntu-beryl package beryl and i have it working
<raylu> gordy, no problem. in netgear and 2wire routers, there's a config option for static ips though...maybe you can look for that
<raylu> though I've never seen it in a linksys
<mike01> but installed emerald-theme manager manually and the themes don't apply when i select them
<raylu> klobster, it should automatically detect that it's printing to a file and ask me :D
<devcenter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22105/
<raylu> mike01, are you sure you're running beryl?
<mike01> yeah
<mike01> with nvidia
<mike01> i got the wobbly windows
<Tired_> I had Emerald working, but I broke it...Beryl works fine, but when I turn on Emerald, I lose my window decorations completely.
<mike01> but the theme is pretty much the same as it was in kde
<gordy> raylu: the linksys default firmware (latest update) does not have support to enable static IP on one wireless computer
<Tired_> mike01 _> do you have it set to use Emerald as the window decorator, rather than the KDE one?
<mike01> how do i check that?
<mike01> aquamarine is being used
<Tired_> right-click your Beryl icon and go to Select Window Decorator
<Tired_> then pick Emerald
<klobster> raylu: I don't think we installed the same thing.  the only options I have are print to file (pdf) and mail PDF file, and it allows me to name it both times.
<Tired_> aquamarine is the KDE one
<peanutb> devcenter, bad news, the driver for your webcam is still in the early stages of development: http://www.actiongames.co.uk/m560x/forum/
<mike01> cool it works now
<mike01> yeah never heard of those other two besides beryl
<raylu> klobster, you can print to pdf without choosing print to file
<mike01> how do i change the clock to 12 hour format?
<dsmith_> is there a desktop lockdown for kubuntu?
<Jucato> dsmith_: you mean like right-click on the desktop -> Lock Session ?
<Jucato> (or Ctrl+Alt+L shortcut)
<dsmith_> no, like a kiosk machine
<dsmith_> build then walkaway
<dsmith_> machine stays the same
<dsmith_> no changes
<Jucato> !info kiosktool
<ubotu> kiosktool: tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 433 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<Tired_> Whoops
<Tired_> Well, now Beryl is really broken.  :)
<dsmith_> they dont have a edgy ver?
<Jucato> mike01: right-click on the clock -> Date & Tie format
<dsmith_> you broke the red jewel?
<Jucato> !info kiosktool edgy | dsmith_
<Tired_> Did I ever.
<ubotu> dsmith_: kiosktool: tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 433 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<dsmith_> thx jucato
<Tired_> That's OK.  It kinda sucks with my low memory and old video card.
<dsmith_> is beryl even stable in fiesty?
<raylu> yes
<raylu> for me at least
<Tired_> It seems stable to me, an utter newbie, just very resource intensive
<dsmith_> hmmm he dell C521s I just ordered has Nvidia 128
<Tired_> If I can use it, I'm sure anyone can.
<leotr> hi all. how can i add mp3 playing capabilities to Kubuntu installed from CD?
<dsmith_> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<leotr> i have amarok but it says that there is no mp3 support?
<Jucato> leotr: install the package called "libxine-extracodecs"
<dsmith_> thee u go
<leotr> Jucato: i installed it but nothing happened ^(
<dsmith_> why doesn't amarok build with mp3 support?
<Tired_> Is there a DVD player package yet that can handle complex DVD menues?
<Jucato> hm?
<Osiris207> heya everyone
<Jucato> dsmith_: it's not something you build into amarok
<raylu> dsmith_ international legal issues
<dsmith_> ahhh
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> k
<Jucato> dsmith_: it's a codec issue
<Jucato> and what raylu said
* dsmith_ welcomes OGG
<Tired_> OGle seems to choke after two or three seamless branches
<dsmith_> Kaffeine works to play my dvd's
<Tired_> Do they have very complex menues?  (like, inserted scenes into regular film-flow)
<Osiris207> why is it that now i got the drivers working for my wifi , it still doesnt connect to my router
<raylu> Osiris207, wep?
<Osiris207> i can scan and see all the networks , but i cannot connect to them
<Osiris207> yeah , i use wep
<Osiris207> i put the code in and it dont connect
<raylu> Osiris207, in where?
<Osiris207> knetworkmanager , i think its that one
<Osiris207> the icon in the taskbar ;p
<raylu> Osiris207, choose manual configuration
<Osiris207> i've done that too
<Osiris207> and it comes up with invalid gateway?
<raylu> Osiris207, configure you're gateway then :P
<raylu> in the routes tab.
<Osiris207> oo ok then , it wierd , you can see all the networks but it doesnt see thier ip address or anything , it wont even connect to unsecure ones
<Osiris207> so i dont understand , its very odd
<raylu> Osiris, paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<inteliwasp> is there still issues with 7.04 and laptops?
<raylu> inteliwasp, like? i'm using feisty on a laptop right now
<mike01> for amd64 do people still use chroots?
<mike01> or does flash work in firefox 64
<inteliwasp> raylu: i hear that there were some problems with laptops after the initial release, i did not follow up on it b/c i was not ready to update
<inteliwasp> *heard*
<raylu> hm....wireless support is shoddy. otherwise, i have no problems (i'm on wireless right now)
<raylu> Osiris207, i'll be back in a minute
<Osiris207> ok
<nardax> Hello there
<inteliwasp> raylu: if my wireless is now working with 6.10, would it still work? i am using the rtl8180 driver
<Osiris207> probably not
<Osiris207> i have the rt8185 chip , and that does not work
<Osiris207> the driver for the whole rtl818x series has been blacklisted due to it being very buggy
<Osiris207> you can un-black list it , which at first appears to fix the bug as you can search for AP's , but you cannot connect to them
<inteliwasp> osiris: well then, is there a work around then?
<mike01> how come konqueror only shows previews of some jpgs
<mike01> is there a way to refresh the thumbnail cache?
<mike01> f5 doesnt do it
<mike01> and are there some kind of weather widgets i can get on the desktop?
<Osiris207> inteliwasp : aparently after un-blacklisting the driver , it runs the chip ok , but the module eats one of the letter from your ssid , so for example if the name of your router is sam , then the module make it sa* , so you need to manually put samm in
<Osiris207> if that makes sense ;p
<inteliwasp> Osiris207: i hope that someone is writing a fix for it...
<Osiris207> nope
<inteliwasp> :(
<Osiris207> as far as i have seen not much has happened
<Osiris207> some say its a kernel bug , some says it a software bug , some say drvier , and some say hardware
<raylu> mike01, superkaramba. and try ctrl+f5
* inteliwasp makes not to get new wireless card...
<raylu> Osiris2
<Osiris207> as far as i can see , they dont actually know
<raylu> Osiris207, have you pasted that thing yet?
<Osiris207> pasted what?
<inteliwasp> ok thanks for the info, time for me to go to sleep
<Osiris207> nite nite lo
<Osiris207> raylu , what was i meant to be pasting?
<mike01> raylu it still isnt showing
<raylu> Osiris207, /etc/network/interfaces
<Osiris207> i'll do it now
<Osiris207> brb
<raylu> ...
<raylu> mike01, try restarting konqueror
<mike01> still no luck
<raylu> o.0. perhaps the file hasn't updated
<mike01> no idea
<mike01> does office 2k7 run in kubuntu?
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> me will try that right now
<raylu> but the answer is probably no
<mike01> besides in vmware
<raylu> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCR80.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\sda2\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\winword.exe") not found
<raylu> i can't find it either :(
<Osiris207> back
<Osiris207> here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22110/
<raylu> under wireless-essid, add:
<Osiris207> ok
<raylu> wireless-key 1234567890
<Osiris207> what doe sthat do?
<raylu> save, try again. if all else fails, try kwifimanager
<Osiris207> i assume i add my own wep key
<raylu> that specifies your wireless key
<raylu> yes
<Osiris207> do you put it int he form xxxx-xxxx-xx?
<raylu> ctrl+q is way too close to ctrl+tab
<raylu> no, no -s
<Osiris207> you dont?
<raylu> just the 10 digits
<raylu> *hex values
<Osiris207> becuase in the last kubuntu i had to do it like that to get it to work
<raylu> that's not what i have.
<Osiris207> my gatway look bugged lol
<Osiris207> 255.255.255.255 wth lol
<raylu> o.0
<mike01> how come my system sounds don't work?
<mike01> is there a way to setup the default sound device?
<Osiris207> i asumme i better fix it ;p
<Osiris207> right gtg , train to get , cya all ;p thanks for the help raylu
<brian_> hola
<raylu> hi. see ya ;P g2g
<brian_> how do i get beryl to work
<Jucato> !beryl | brian_
<ubotu> brian_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mike01> how do i get more than one program to use sound at once?
<jbrouhard> Hmm.. Anyone know a good, decent alternative to bluefish that provides WYSIWYG ?
<hangthedj> jbrouhard: what about nvu?
<Jucato> no longer maintained (afaik)
<Jucato> there's Quanta, which isn't a full/pure WYSIWYG though
<mike01> how do i install a kdm login theme?
<Jucato> !changethemes | mike01
<ubotu> mike01: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<jbrouhard> hangthedj: i went with kdewebdev for now (includes quanta)
<jbrouhard> Joomla's built in html editor only half works :(
<oldwest_> hay there - anyone know how to unistall or remove synaptics using konsole terminal?
<hangthedj> sudo apt-get remove synaptics
<giru> helloooooo
<giru> i have synaptics and it works ok
<oldwest_> hay hangthedj - how about the other back - i would like to uninstall synatics & reinstall adept....
<oldwest_> other  way bac
<hangthedj> 'sudo apt-get remove synaptics && sudo apt-get install --reinstall adept'
<oldwest_> kool hang - thx much....
<hangthedj> oldwest_: unless you don't have adept at all just remove the --reinstall.
<giru> hey
<giru> i miss some windoze programs
<giru> like karaoke and p2p tv
<giru> anyone knows how to use them on kubuntu?
<oldwest_> i have adept package
<hangthedj> ~wine | giru
<hangthedj> !wine | giru
<ubotu> giru: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<giru> yeah but it wouldn't work
<giru> aha
<giru> anybody from italy?
<hangthedj> giru: you can check out crossover linux too, www.codeweavers.com
* giru from chile
<giru> hey plz help me: i need to find ITALY servers
<giru> please please tell me about one
<hangthedj> giru: italy servers for what?
<giru> irc
<hangthedj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giru> i will go next year so i have to improve my italian
<giru> ;)
<giru> (y)
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> how do i find out via the command line what ports are free on my system and what not?
<giru> dunno
<hangthedj> monzie: 'nmap -v localhost'
<monzie> hangthedj: there is no otherway..i want ship this script to my client.. using a rhel box.. i dont think it's ok to run nmap on your clients machine
<hangthedj> monzie: why not?
<monzie> hangthedj: isnt nmap a portscanner?
<hangthedj> yep
<monzie> hangthedj:  running a portscanner on my client's machine?
<kraut> moin
<NotFaint> So I started following the optimization tips linked to or listed in the wiki linked from kubuntu.org, and I set X to display 16-bit, but that wouldn't work, and was apparently the only thing keeping me from getting back in here. Is that normal? (Using proprietary driver0
<NotFaint> (er, proprietary ATI driver)
<NotFaint> zomg, AndrewB? how is ya'
<NotFaint> Hmm, not as lively in here as when I last popped in.
<NotFaint> Ah well, I'll ask again tomorrow, not too worried about it now I suppose.
<monzie> hangthedj: i found it out.. netstat -an | grep LISTEN | grep tcp | grep port-number
<_6StringKng_> ok, so Kaffeine plays normal DVDs just fine but wont play my custom one I made that have some TV shows on it I downloaded, works fine in my regular dvd player though
<RadiantFire> _6StringKng_: how did you burn the DVD's, is it a set of files or an actual proper dvd
<klaus> Hello, I am using edgy. When i start a Terminal with F1 the charset (UTF8) is not displayed properly ... has anybody any idea ?
<anipy> hey guys, what a wonderful distri kubuntu is
<mike01> how do i get wine to work in amd64?
<rothchild> morning, how do I get bash to show hidden folders / files (ie ones that start with a .)?
<nuu> true that anipy :)
<llutz> rothchild: ls -a
<gnulinuxman> rothchild: ls -a
<rothchild> thanks llutz / gnulinuxman
<sivaji> ple tell me package name for chess game
<anipy> nuu: i made a an auto upgrade from 6.10 to 7.4, first with doubts that such thing could really work - and it did!
<anipy> and i have to tell, that anyone who is seeing my screen with this sexy black themed kubuntu wants to know more of it.
<nuu> cool anipy :) what theme are you using ?
<nuu> l
<nuu> i've actually seen a kicking theme, and would really love to know which it is - it was on the homepage of one of the most excellent KDE apps ever, yakuake
<nuu> let me find a screenshot
<gnulinuxman> you're welcome rothchild
<nuu> http://yakuake.uv.ro/wp-images/yakuake.jpg
<nuu> incidentally if you have never tried yakuake, try it
<nuu> it'll revolutionize the way you use your terminal :)
<rothchild> is it possible that kde would stop working because my home folder is full?
<nuu> full =?
<nuu> do a df -h /home
<nuu> and see what it says
<gnomefreak> stop working maybe not. more of a you cant save things there i would think
<oldwest> anyone know good site to find list of compatible laptops that will load & run kubuntu ?
<mike01> how do i setup a chroot 32 in an amd64 kubuntu?
<rothchild> dev/sda3 size 22g used 21g avail 0 use 100% mounted on /home
<anipy> nuu: my theme is a custom mix of "lines" and the black & white icons. wanna see screen-shots?
<anipy> nuu: very nice screen! the console integration is really great!
<nuu> rothchild: then definitely you needa free something up. your .kde folder, desktop etc, are all under /home
<nuu> anipy: sure, post a shot
<nuu> anipy: that's yakuake! if you remember quake-like games, you'll remember the console that popped down when you hit ~
<rothchild> thanks nuu I didn't reallise how buggered up it would get!
<nuu> anipy: the purpose of yakuake is just the same: a dropdown console that'll give you a quick, persistent terminal anytime you want, instantly
<nuu> anipy: try it out, you'll love it
<anipy> nuu: yeah, makes much sense to ease that up a little - and it looks great
<nuu> np rothchild :)
<nuu> anipy: yeah....of course you wanna have a shortcut (i use alt+t) for your normal konsole, but trust me, i almost never open a terminal (except for bookmarked ssh sessions, but that's another story) anymore. i'm in yakuake all the time.....the cool thing is it's persistent, ie if you do something and let it disappear, next time you pop it down it'll be right there where you left it
<nuu> and has multiple sessions, etc.....
<nuu> i'm so sold on it :))
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ompaul> mike01, ^^
<mike01> ompaul thanks
<ompaul> np
<rothchild> back up and running now thanks all!
<anipy> noo: http://www.hatzis.info/newscreen1.png, http://www.hatzis.info/newscreen2.png
<anipy> noo: i had to improve color schemes of my old one: http://www.hatzis.info/screen1.png, http://www.hatzis.info/screen2.png (difficult to read everything in some cases)
<nicolai_> anipy: I think you mean nuu =)
<anipy> nicolai_ ooops thx :)))
<anipy> nuu: i meant you ;)
<anipy> is it possible to install kubuntu over a serial console? i have a dedicated server at strato.
<nuu> ah, looking cool anipy
<nuu> great theme
<jake_> guys help please... i edited my grub,,, and my mistake is that i didnt backed up it,,, now i installed it with the konsole, and now i cant boot to my xp,, it doesnt appear in the boot selection
<nuu> anipy: what do you mean, over a serial console ? a COM port ? a serial KVM ? if you have a dedicated server, then chances are you can request KVM access over TCP/IP and therefore access the machine remotely as you would locally
<anipy> nuu: theme is based on the "lines" theme. it has also a great KDM http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDM-Lines?content=54017 and splash http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=53167
<nuu> ah great thx for the links anipy
<jake_> and guys is there any system restore in kubuntu? i wanna knw please
<nuu> this one looks good too: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/55703-1.png
<nuu> jake_: system restore ? as in snapshot/revert to snapshot ?
<anipy> nuu: and these are the beautiful "black & white" icons http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/black+++white+icons?content=24645
<nuu> ah jake_, i now read your previous msg
<nuu> jake_: you just need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the correct windows xp entry
<nuu> jake_: no panic, your partition is still there if you didnt touch anything but grub
<anipy> nuu: great - thanks for the link, that desktop is really cute
<jake_> <nuu> thats my problem i dont knw the correct entry for my xp... yes i didnt touch anything except the grub
<nuu> jake_: use pastebin and put there both your menu.lst and the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<nuu> !paste | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jake_> <nuu> thanks ok w8
<anipy> nuu: serial console: how can i tell the difference? i can use ssh to connect to the machine remotely over TCP/IP like i would be local. the ISP provides this to access the box when booting or shutting down, so i can see all messages on the screen.
<jake_> <nuu>heres the link  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22117/
<nuu> anipy: ssh access is to manage a running machine. any OS installs, without an ssh server giving you access, so you need local access
<anipy> nuu: i'm asking for installation via this way, because i want kubuntu on that server (dedicated), but they only provide Suse and Debian 3
<nuu> anipy: on housed servers this is usually accomplished using tcp access to a local (to the datacenter) KVM switch, which in turns redirects the server's screen over tcp/ip (the internet) to you
<anipy> nuu: the ssh works even if OS is not up & running. it seems to me to be a second console which is somehow directly connected to my box
<nuu> ah ok, then probably you've got virtual hosting ?
<nuu> ie it's a virtual server
<anipy> nuu: thanks. okay, so it seems to be KVM
<jake_> <nuu> sorry but can i copy your grub? if you dont mind.. please
<anipy> nuu: probably virtual. they call it a "dedicated server" or root server. i have full root access on that machine
<nuu> jake_: not every grub is equal. let me take a look at what you pasted
<anipy> nuu: but i doubt that it is a virtual server. i think it is a real server on its own hardware
<nuu> jake_: also paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<jake_> <nuu> ok thank you so much
<jake_> <nuu> but i didnt touch anything except my grub...
<nuu> jake_: that command is for displaying which partitions are in your system, so i can tell you what to add to grub's config to make it "see" windows again
<nuu> jake_: unless you can tell me off the top of your head what partition windows is on, i need you to sudo fdisk -l :)
<llutz> anipy:can't you use debootstrap to install?
<jake_> <nuu> oh sorry... im new to linux,, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22118/
<anipy> llutz: what is debootstrap?
<llutz> anipy: a special way to install a debian from a running linux
<nuu> jake_: that's not the correct output
<nuu> -l is a lowercase L, not a 1 .... i think you did -1
<nuu> did you ?
<jake_> <nuu> oh sorry... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22119/
<nuu> ok
<nuu> gimme some mins tho, i need to finish something first, then i'll take a look at it
<nuu> brb
<anipy> llutz: thanks. actually i can select between several OS choices, e.g. opensuse or debian 3. someone told me, that i can also use apt-get to upgrade from a fresh debian to kubuntu.
<anipy> but i think that installing directly kubuntu would be cleaner maybe
<jake_> <nuu> thanks a lot man
<llutz> anipy: to have an impression how it works: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<nuu> jake_: also paste me the output of "mount"
<jake_> <nuu> where can i find that?
<nuu> open your terminal (konsole), and type it
<nuu> just like you did with fdisk -l
<jake_> ok
<jake_> you mean mount -l?
<nuu> no jake, mount
<nuu> alone
<nuu> it'll display what partition is mounted where
<jake_> ok thanx again
<anipy> llutz: many thanks, that fits much better to my task as the manual i have found :)
<jake_> <nuu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22121/
<anipy> nuu: i installed yakuake and it is great. i can even use my konsole settings :) thank you
<nuu> anipy: you're welcome :)
<nuu> jake_: i need you to tell me if your windows' C: drive is under your /media/sda1 linux directory
<nuu> jake_: can you check that ?
<jake_> yes its in the /media/sda1
<nuu> ok
<nuu> jake_: try editing (as root) the menu.lst file, and adding these lines at the bottom: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22123/
<jake_> ok thanks alot man
<nuu> np, let me know if it works out
<jake_> ok brb
<rc-win-2-linux> help me pls
<rc-win-2-linux> i have a problem getting my atheros ar5005g working
<rc-win-2-linux> does anyone know where i can get drivers
<Feldegast> i just did an update and now kde is broken
<rc-win-2-linux> or how to get the ndiswrapper to work?
<rc-win-2-linux> i'm very new to linux and to mee that program seems broken
<Feldegast> i don't use wifi sorry
<rc-win-2-linux> good for you, then you dont have to struggle with it.
<rc-win-2-linux> i'd rather use wireless for obvious reasons
<rc-win-2-linux> it's wireless
<rothchild> @ rc-win-2-linux have you seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<rc-win-2-linux> i'll have a look rothchild thx
<x0x_> hi guys, hoping someone can help.. after upgrading to feisty recently, i have noticed that my phone doesnt charge over usb anymore.. any suggestions?
<USMarine> x0x_ downgrade
<x0x_> not the answer im looking for :)
<rc-win-2-linux> ek sal vir jou 'n ander antwoord gee --- kry 'n ander foon
<rc-win-2-linux> joke
<x0x_> i also noticed that everytime i type lsusb its starts charging for a second and stops again
<x0x_> its actually most usb devices
<victor__> hi!
<x0x_> i think its a kernel bug
<victor__> my gcc dosent work
<victor__> i cant include any library
<victor__> gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<ubuntu_> helle
<ubuntu_> hello...
<ubuntu_> please a kubuntu french server?
<x0x_> rc-win-2-linux: ek kan nie n ander foon kry nie
<victor__> i was  in C channel but they recommended me to ask here
<Feldegast> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu_> please a link
<x0x_> thats the first bit of afrikaans ive said since i finished school like 8 years ago
<ubuntu_> thanks
<rc-win-2-linux> did you enjoy it x0x_ ??
<x0x_> hehe.. gave me shivers
<rc-win-2-linux> hehe
<rc-win-2-linux> good for you
<x0x_> this is also the first time ive been on irc since school!!
<x0x_> zanet!!
<rc-win-2-linux> i haven't been on irc since 1996 before yesterday, linux will make you do funny things :-)
<x0x_> if i do a while loop, and call lsusb, my phone will keep charging!! strange?
<x0x_> i assume, cos it keeps on probing it
<x0x_> can no-one help me?
<Fivetwentysix> irc is cool
<Fivetwentysix> i wished more people would use it
<cewanf> Anyone here still running KDE 3.5.6 but considering 3.5.7?
<nuu> me
<Feldegast> um i upgraded and now i can't start kde
<cewanf> ouch
<Feldegast> it just goes back to kdm
<cewanf> Feldegast:  even worse problem than me then
<Feldegast> what packages r upgraded?
<Jucato> Feldegast: can you check if you still have free disk space left?
<cewanf> Feldegast: all of them
* Jucato had no problems upgrading. went very smoothly
<Feldegast> i have lots free
<cewanf> Jucato: can you check System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Global shortcuts, and see if you have the option 'Window to next screen'
<Unix_Jihad> anyone using feisty getting freezes with firefox? I cant seem to browse for more than 5 minutes
<Jucato> cewanf: nope
<cewanf> same as me then, this option were there in 3.5.6
<Jucato> "to Next Desktop" only
<cewanf> can anyone running 3.5.6 please check this?
<cewanf> nuu: can you check System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Global shortcuts, and see if you have the option 'Window to next screen'
<cewanf> Anyone here still running KDE 3.5.6, i.e. has not manually upgraded to KDE 3.5.7?
<cewanf> ...by using repos I mean
<cewanf> it's silent here ;-/
<nuu> cewanf: yes i do
<nuu> under the Window & Desktop branch
<cewanf> could you check what I just said?
<nuu> cewanf: yes i do was referring to your former question
<cewanf> Ah, okey
<cewanf> so then it's a definite bug that this option is missing in 3.5.7
<cewanf> Hmm, anyone know where I report this?
<cewanf> nuu: thanks for checking
<mr_simpson> visit: www.ccmplanet.co.za - Exclusive RSS Feed, Music News, Exclusive Concert Photo Gallery, Blogging, Music Features
<Jucato> cewanf: you can try reporting in #kubuntu-devel
<Jucato> mr_simpson: please don't spam
<cewanf> okey, I'll try to talk to them
<nuu> cewanf: np
<x0x_> if i do a lsusb -v i see that the maxpower is on 500ma
<x0x_> shouldnt it be 100?
<tahsin> can anyone help me install kbfx ?
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<lordofthepigs> I was wondering if there was a way to store packages downloaded through apt-get somewhere
<Feldegast> they are cached automatically iirc
<lordofthepigs> to speed up the process of installing several machines with about the same set of packages
<lordofthepigs> sorry, you replied before I completed my question :)
<Feldegast> apt on cd
<lordofthepigs> how do I do that?
<Feldegast> apt on cd is a package
<Feldegast> i know of it but havn't used it
* Feldegast is AFK, tv
<OutoLumo> Weird, kontact wont start. Nor kmail for that matter.
<sercik> hi!
<lordofthepigs> thanks Feldegast, I'm looking this up
<sercik> it is possible enlarge a virtual disk image?
<anipy> OutoLumo: what is the error message?
<OutoLumo> anipy, non. It just wont show up anywhere.
<anipy> OutoLumo: have you tried to start from shell?
<OutoLumo> Yes.
<OutoLumo> ps gives:
<OutoLumo> 9330 ?        00:00:00 kontact
<OutoLumo>  9331 ?        00:00:00 kontact <defunct>
<OutoLumo>  93
<anipy> OutoLumo: and no output to the shell?
<anipy> OutoLumo: does konqueror work?
<OutoLumo> yes.
<OutoLumo> korganizer is dead too.
<OutoLumo> korganizer daemon is ok, though...
<OutoLumo> or at least it is in the panel
<anipy> OutoLumo: do you store mailbox passwords with KDE wallet?
<OutoLumo> Yes.
<anipy> is kde wallet running?
<OutoLumo> No - but it did ask me for password. Another strange thing...
<nuu> sercik: what kind of virtual disk ?
<OutoLumo> anipa trying kwalletmanager from the konsole gives:
<OutoLumo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<OutoLumo>   Major opcode:  144
<OutoLumo>   Minor opcode:  3
<OutoLumo>   Resource id:  0x0
<OutoLumo> Failed to open device
<OutoLumo> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<OutoLumo>   Major opcode:  144
<OutoLumo>   Minor opcode:  3
<OutoLumo>   Resource id:  0x0
<OutoLumo> Failed to open device
<OutoLumo> ANy idea, which device that is?
<OutoLumo> /dev/null ?
<sercik> i have a virtualbox hd hat is small
<sercik> i have installed anoprating system and now i have few space remained
<anipy> OutoLumo: hum, it sounds familiar, but i can't remember. have to look.
<OutoLumo> I don't have Documentation/devices.txt installed... hmm...
<OutoLumo> btw, where does udev read what rights to give each device?
<sercik> +
<adaptr> OutoLumo that would be the rules
<OutoLumo> adaptr, being located where?
<adaptr>  /etc/udev/rules.d ?
<adaptr> or wherever
<OutoLumo> Se on joku ppp....
<OutoLumo> Sorry.. It's some ppp -device.
<lordofthepigs> Hmm... it seems Apt on cd only works for packages that are still cached.
<lordofthepigs> Is there any other way?
<amorphous_> anyone know if there's an incrementing numeric facility in bash - like the spreadsheet $date number??
<NiceGuyUK> Anyone know that this "Examining file progress" for trash:// is all about?
<amorphous_> ^for the date?
<amorphous_> that a no for a numeric date in bash?
<busfahrer> amorphous_, hold on a sec
<amorphous_> busfahrer: holding...
<busfahrer> amorphous_: try date +%s
<busfahrer> its not a bash command, but should work anywhere bash works.
<amorphous_> surely it doesn't have to be in "seconds since epoch" - there must be another way!
<dromer> how can I reset the Special Application Settings of KDE for a specific program? (ktorrent in this case)
<busfahrer> amorphous_: read man date
<dromer> I kinda messd up and now I can't access these settings from the windowbar
<leotr> hi all again. why does http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/oooqs-kde package conflicts with openoffice.org-core
<leotr> i use 7.04 version of kubuntu
<amorphous_> yeah, busfahrer I been through man date - and came up with the same as you - looks like I gotta work in seconds!!! thought there'd be something a little quicker knocking about
<amorphous_> Ahhh... c'est la vie...
<amorphous_> ;)
<amorphous_> thanks busfahrer
<asincrono> hi
<asincrono> I have a problem with the kde clock/system time
<asincrono> I select a time server to keep the system in the right time.
<NiceGuyUK> Anyone know that this "Examining file progress" for trash:// is all about?
<asincrono> not me
<nuu> hi Kaino
<Kaino> hi m000
<Kaino> ehm nuu
<leotr> hi all again. why does http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/oooqs-kde oooqs-kde (2.0.3-7ubuntu2) package conflicts with openoffice.org-core package
<sercik> use the command --force-overwrite
<NiceGuyUK> leotr: dunno, maybe the quickstarter is now part of core?
<sercik> leotr: i don't know why but openoffice.org package have some conflicts
<sercik> i have installed and forced overwriting and all works ok
<sercik> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii NiceGuyUK
* NiceGuyUK nods
<leotr> ok
<sercik> you can also download 2.2 version from site and then convert rpm to deb
<sercik> do you need help?
<sercik> remove all openoffice related package that you have installed
<sercik> then download 2.2 version from openoffice site
<sercik> then convert with alien rpm to deb
<sercik> and then install everything with dpkg -i --force-overwrite openoffice.org*.deb
<sercik> to convert with alien you need to do alien -k *.rpm
<leotr> sercik: 2.2 version? where can i get it?
<sercik> from the website
<leotr> 2.2 - it is oooqs isn't it?
<azz> hello everybody...is there any possible way to trigger the cpu fan after a hybernate resume cycle for HP nc 6120 laptop?
<sercik> i don't understand ooqs
<leotr> sercik - i didn't install old versions of OOO. i have kubuntu feisty and i want to install quick launch of OpenOffice applications package (oooqs)
<sercik> leotr: sorry, but i don't know if feisty have the last version
<leotr> feisty has OOO 2.2.0
<sercik> quicklaunh is the icon on systray?
<leotr> yes, it is used to make the loading/opening of OOO documents faster
<sercik> ok i understood
<sercik> sorry for my not useful lesson
<leotr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/oooqs-kde - it is the link to this package (for feisty)
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble with setting a disklabel to this 2.5" hd I have hooked up to usb
<dromer> gparted sees the program, but the console gives: Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label.  whan I try to make a new partition
<OutoLumo> Should udevd have process state S?
<rothchild> I've deleted some folders from /.kde in error and now kde won't boot properly how can I get it to rebuild what it needs?
<OutoLumo> Anyway, my udev isn't acting properly.
<constrictor> how do you make kmail-calendar work with google calendar
<rothchild> nevermind reinstall of kdm seemed to do it
<nuxil> hi all
<nuxil> i made a symbolic link from / to my desktop.. and i want it to open with krusader. but it wount, in edgy it did.. but in feisty it wount.. i have right clicked on it and selected open with then krusader. and i clicked the check box remember application bla bla bla.. but it always starts up with konqueror when i click the icon
<nuxil> anyone know why
<pisq> morning
<stevec__> nuxil: don't understand why you would want to do that?
<pisq> I graduated with 199 students, when one said morning at least 2or3 would say morning or talk about the new OS they installed.
<stevec__> nuxil: but I haven't got any idea why it isn't remembering you want to open with krusader
<ura> someone know where i can download driver for my broadcom 4318
<rc-win-2-linux> can anybody tell me how to install java runtime environment on ubuntu feisty?
<sercik> hi rc-win-2-linux
<sercik> can't you use a simply name?
<sercik> launch synaptic and search for java
<rc-win-2-linux> hi sercik
<rc-win-2-linux> i'll give it a go thx sercik
<rc-win-2-linux> sercik: just type rc then press tab, that makes it simple
<kgx> someone please help me. im getting a syntac error in /etc/sudoers/
<kgx> how can i fix this?
<sercik> have you edited that file?
<kgx> yep
<kgx> i was pretty sure there wasnt a syntax error
<sercik> you are not able to revert ? :)
<kgx> how do i revert?
<sercik> don't you remember changes you have done?
<kgx> i was using vim and i quit :(
<sercik> i'm not good but i can try to help you paste your sudoers file?
<sercik> what are you trying to do editing sudoers??
<kgx> well i did something like: kgx ALL= NOPASSWD: kcontrol
<kgx> i was too lazy to type the password :p
<kgx> and now its a mess
<kgx> i can't even log in as root
<kgx> sercik: rebooting and trying in recovery mode
<rc-win-2-linux> i get a warning that the software has not been authenticated. what do i do about that?
<rc-win-2-linux> sercik:  i get a warning that the software has not been authenticated. what do i do about that?
<rc-win-2-linux> is it a problem, or is it risky?
<Ace2016> rc-win-2-linux: ignore it, it says that if you haven't installed the keys
<rc-win-2-linux> Ace2016:  Keys???
<Ace2016> rc-win-2-linux: what are you trying to install and from what repo? kde 3.5.7?
<rc-win-2-linux> Ace2016: Java Runtime Environment 6
<rc-win-2-linux> i'm using ubuntu 7.04
<Ace2016> rc-win-2-linux: did you modify your sources.list
<rc-win-2-linux> Ace2016: i could have the other day
<Ace2016> it should be fine to install it without authenticating it, i installed kde without authentification, all it does is make sure that the packages in the mirrors are the same as the ones from ubuntu
<rc-win-2-linux> Ace2016: how else would i get jre6 or any other ver of it installed ?
<pm1> hello
<Ace2016> hi
<pm1> do any us now who to get superkaramba working on kde ?
<Ace2016> rc-win-2-linux: this is how it authenticates, just in case you want to know http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<Ace2016> pm1: install it from the repos?
<Ace2016> pm1: or compile from source?
<rc-win-2-linux> Ace2016: thanks, i'll read it after i get this sorted
<pm1> lol... i just got this wat is tht
<Ace2016> pm1: so you want to know how to use it?
<pm1> i downloaded it n now i want to now what to do ... i have extracted it
<Ace2016> pm1: so you downloaded a superkaramba theme? and you want to use it in karamba?
<pm1> yes i want to use superkaramba for widgets
<Ace2016> pm1: Alt+F2. then type superkaramba, then a window pops up, click on Open Local Theme, then find the file you extracted
<pm1> it comes up
<pm1> superkaramba
<pm1> Could not run the specified command.
<Ace2016> pm1: alt+f2, run konsole, then type in sudo apt-get install superkaramba, then type in your password, and it'll be install, now try what i said before
<sercik> Hi!
<Ace2016> hi
<sercik> where are you from?
<pm1> ace it says E: Couldn't find package superkaramba
<sercik> pm1
<sercik> which distribution do you use?
<sercik> feisty?
<Ace2016> pm1: alt+f2 kdesu kwrite, then open /etc/apt/sources.list, then post its contents in a pastebin, like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sercik> pm1 speak1
<sercik> we are here to help you
<sercik> in the filr  /etc/apt/sources.list there is a list of internet address in which ubuntu search for program to install
<sercik> if you are new to linux could use the graphical tool synaptic to search and install program
<Ace2016> sercik: maybe you could help rc-win-2-linux with his apt-get authentification problem, he hasn't installed one of the keys
<annma> hi has KUBuntu KDE 3.5.7 packages?
<Ace2016> yes!!!
<Ace2016> i love it!!!!
<sercik> i'm here!
<Ace2016> annma: we had packages yesterday
<sercik> rc-win-2-linux: ask and i'll try to help you
<annma> Ace2016: great, where are they? is KDevelop packaged?
<pm1> ace so wat will i do now
<Ace2016> pm1: give us a link to it
<rc-win-2-linux> sercik: i'm busy installing jre6 but it kept saying not authenticated. i'm doing it anyway now
<annma> Ace2016: I dont use kubuntu but I need to know if kdevelop is package with the rest
<annma> for user support
<Ace2016> annma: oh well http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<pm1> http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<Ace2016> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357/pool/  doesn't look like it
<Ace2016> pm1: remember when you opened your sources.list, did you copy it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and submit it? you have to give that link
<annma> thanks Ace2016
<sercik> for problems with key you need to run the following two command:
<sercik> #  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys [key_id] 
<sercik> # gpg --armor --export [key_id]  | sudo apt-key add -
<sercik> in which you need to substitute  [key_id]  with key number that apt-get update way is not installed
<sercik> sorry say not way
<davide> salve,qualcuno mi puo' aiutare in pvt con un problema che ho con il gestore di pacchetti?
<sercik> posta pure
<sercik> cmq c' anche il canale italiano
<pm1> ace wat u meen
<davide> qual'e' il canale italiano?
<davide> comunque il mio problema e' che quando vado ad aprire l'adapetr per installare nuovi prog,mi appare un messaggio con scritto che il processo e' gia in uso,ma io non ho programmi aperti(sono appena passato a linux)
<sercik> ferma scrivimi in privato!!
<Ace2016> pm1: alt+f2, type in kdesu kwrite, then file > open, then open /etc/apt/sources.list, select it all, copy it and paste it in the big box here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  and also give your username then click paste, then copy the web addess and give us a link to it
<rc-win-2-linux> brb i have to restart
<XBehave> how much space should i leave for a basic root partition?
<Ace2016> XBehave: 20Gb should be ok
<XBehave> that much? i mean just / not includind /home or /boot
<pm1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22139/
<Kyral> XBehave: Lemme look at my setup
<Kyral> (Which I think is fairly okay)
<Kyral> I gave it 13 GB
<Kyral> and its less than half full
<Kyral> so you can get away with 10
<XBehave> thx
<pm1> ace :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22139/
<Ace2016> pm1: add this to the end of the file, (leave the rest as it is) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22141/
<Ace2016> pm1: then run konsole, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<pm1> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<pm1> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<Ace2016> pm1: Alt+F2, then type in "kdesu kwrite" open the file again and edit it
<Ace2016> pm1: it should ask for your password
<rysiek|pl> XBehave: the minimum requirement fo kubuntu for the root partition is 2GB
<rysiek|pl> XBehave: I have a 4GB on one setup and 5GB on the other, and I don't find it needed to have any more for pure /, as long as some other partition is being used for /home
<rysiek|pl> XBehave: /boot can be on the root partition, too, as it generally does not use much space; there are some other (security, failsafe, etc) considerations here, though, but on a desktop that's not really that important
<Ace2016> XBehave: if you / is going to be xfs then you need a /boot with ext3 on it
<rysiek|pl> ah, right, forgot about that
<yubuntu> adept manager problem : When started it only in read only mode : locked database ( no other app is using Adept) How do i clear the locked problem?)
<pm1> E: Type 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22141/' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<andand> i got a problem with my sd card reader please help "complete newbie" :P
<dr_willis> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sercik> andand: telle me!
<andand> it doesnt work at all
<dr_willis> a laptop card reader?
<sercik> is external card reader?
<dr_willis> Many of those have limited or no support. due to no specs being released by the makers. - I got a $5 usb reader for my laptop
<andand> it is an internal cardreader
<pm1> ace : E: Type 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22141/' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ace2016> pm1: what did you do? did you go to the link? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22141/   it has 4 lines of text you copy into the file
<andand> a laptop cardreader
<Ace2016> pm1: go to the url in your browse and copy the lines, without the numbers in front of it
<iarwain_> andand: i have a SD card reader in my Dell laptop aswell, and mine works (what kernel version are you using?) The Ricoh-card reader support is not in some older kernels
<sercik> couls someone help me with a refresh problem?
<Ace2016> so you need to add:  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe  (new line)  deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe  (new line) deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse   (new line)  deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse
<sercik> i have installed the latest nvidia drivers
<Ace2016> sercik: are you stuck with a low refresh rate? i'm stuck at 50hz :(
<Ace2016> sercik: in xp its at 75
<pm1> ace do i add tht to the source code
<yubuntu> dr_willis : re:adeptfix - thanks i seems to be working now (still checking) :)
<sercik> I have 85 Hz is not bad but my monitor can do 100 Hz
<andand> iarwain - I use 7.04 feisty
<BenWhitey> hey
<Ace2016> hey
<BenWhitey> can someone help me edit/fix my /etc/network/interfaces file
<nuu> BenWhitey: what's the matter ?
<Ace2016> BenWhitey: what are you trying to edit it?
<BenWhitey> nuu: i'm nto sure, but i think i messed it up
<BenWhitey> i'm trying to make my wifi work
<tsb> if i go to kcontrol -> samba -> users and add a user, click ok and go back again, it isn't there anymore. what's wrong?
<iarwain_> andand: then it should work (if you have a Ricoh card reader that is). Pastebin a 'lspci', and post it here ;-)
<BenWhitey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450987
<BenWhitey> teh guy thought that my file was messed up
<BenWhitey> and i think i messed it up a little more
<pm1> E: Type 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<sercik> tsb you can use text command
<sercik> or you can use webmin to do that
<tsb> sercik: I tried using smbpasswd, still get wrong password when I try to log in..
<sercik> you are trying to access from another pc?
<tsb> yup
<nuu> BenWhitey: broadcast 255.255.255.0 jumps to the eye as fishy
<sercik> i can send you my smb.conf it works good
<nuu> BenWhitey: try removing it altogether
<sercik> if you don't have particular needs
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> gimme a sec
<sercik> if you use a windows client probably you need to enable encrypt passwords
<yubuntu> dr_willis : adeptfix thanks again (& uboto :) it works!
<dr_willis> was there any doubt! :)
<andand> thanks for the help but i have to move soccer practice
<BenWhitey> ok, how do i restart the network process?
<yubuntu> first adept crash for me .......
<iarwain_> andand: np, have fun! ;-)
<iarwain_> andand: otherwise you can pm me on ubuntu-forums ;-) (iarwain ben-adar)
<sercik> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nuu> BenWhitey: <sercik> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> its doing something
<mahdi_> whats the library amarok needs to play mp3s?
<nuu> BenWhitey: dont flood us with too many details, eh ;)
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> i'm on IRC with windows
<BenWhitey> laptop is next to me, i'm trying to get the wifi to work on it
<nuu> i know, just kidding
<nuu> take your time ;)
<BenWhitey> i'll  plug in my laptop via ethernet and then paste it to rafb
<BenWhitey> brb, my name when i come back will probalby be like ben_ or something
<Ace2016> pm1: open you sources.list copy everything in it, and paste it here as before, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  then paste it and give us a link
<nuu> see ya
<ben_> ok
<iarwain_> hiya guys, also got a question about samba. i need to set up a Linux server on my school (running samba ofcourse). But the pc's are not allowed to connect (or use the name of the pc). Also, when not in school, i have no access to the other pc's (don't have enough privileges to connect to other servers) so i can't check if the settings work. Any way to check it whilst editing smb.conf from my home?
<yubuntu> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ben_> ok, http://rafb.net/p/v0L6H566.html
<Ace2016> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<yubuntu> #ubuntu
<Ace2016> :P
<ben_> it didn't do anything with ath0 which is my wifi
<tsb> sercik: heh, I did "sudo smbpasswd" instead of "sudo smbpasswd USERNAME" :) kcontrol doesn't work as it should for this apparently, but atleast it works now :)
<tsb> thanks
<Ace2016> pm1: u there?
<ben_> lol my desktop hasn't timed out yet
<nuu> ben_: you sure you have the needed modules for your wifi card loaded ?
<entiadum> in a small home network (about less than 7 comps.) is faily eaysi. only use google, ubuntu-links and the manual
<ben_> nuu: no, to be honest i'm not sure what i'm doing
<nuu> ben_: you may want to use a GUI tool to do this, not modify interfaces manually
<sercik> you need to do sudo smbpasswd -a username
<ben_> nuu: yeah, but when i try to open networkmanager, it won't open
<ben_> nuu: i double click and then nothing happens.  the things come out of the icon and then nothing happens
<nuu> ben_: try alt+f2 in kde, and "kdesu knetworkmanager"
<nuu> see if that helps any
<entiadum> that's a problem with many natwork-stuff, coz only easy way to do the changes it to boot or re-logon.
<ben_> ok
<entiadum> with windows, it's "the only way" (i know)
<nuu> brb
<entiadum> with linux, you can ofcourse restart the daemon or something else...
<ben_> nuu: i type in the root password and then push ok and then nothing happens
<entiadum> if i remember correctly root isn't in ubuntu, if you don't se it up
<ben_> hmm, well that might explain it
<entiadum> (i suppose, i just don't know)
<entiadum> but for me, it hasn't ever worked.
<entiadum> have you sudo -access?
<ben_> yeah
<ben_> i type in the root pass and it works
<huashuai> \quit
<entiadum> so, you may change the sudoers-file
<ben_> where is that?
<entiadum> (i suppose it is in etc-directory )
<entiadum> locate sudoers
<sercik> type sudo visudo
<nuu> entiadum: root is in any *nix system
<nuu> entiadum: root *password* might not exist, and that just means that root can't log on directly to a system, not that the account isn't there
<ben_> ok, so what should i do?
<annma> Edulix: there's a KUbuntu package for kdevelop .3.4.1
<entiadum> and google: "sudoers X" (X=dirstro eg. feisty)
<annma> Edulix: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kdevelop+3.4.1+for+kubuntu+7.04?content=55170
<nuu> ben_: open a terminal, and type tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<nuu> keeping that terminal open, retry the kdesu command from alt+f2
<nuu> and see what appears in the terminal
<nuu> "tail -f" means show me the bottom of this file, and update the screen with its contents as it gets modified
<iarwain_> anyone know how to assign a different port to swat? i want to access it at port 5903
<ben_> ok, its doing something
<nuu> and .xession-errors is a catch-all logfile for graphical applications errors
<ben_> so should i try to open network manager again?
<nuu> yes
<ben_> ok
<nuu> check the terminal for activity in that logfile
<nuu> may give you a hint as to what is going on behind the scenes, that makes it not run
<ben_> ok
<ben_> should i copy the contents of the console to rafb now? or should i go to the log file and copy that?
<nuu> it's the same
<ben_> ok
<nuu> tail -f is displaying you the file as it gets updated, so it's the same thing
<ben_> http://rafb.net/p/dmfEes34.html
<nuu> those aren't related to the network manager, so we're back to square one
<ben_> well the first 2 came up when i typed it in
<nuu> what wifi card have you got ?
<nuu> don't worry, they're generic window-related errors
<nuu> not related to the networking equipment or drivers
<ben_> nuu: i'm not really sure, its some intel something.  its built into my lenovo tablet.  i can get you the iwconfig and stuff
<nuu> do lspci from a terminal
<nuu> and find the relevant line where it displays your wifi card
<ben_> ok
<ben_> konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/share/apps/konsole/sumc.desktop
<ben_> konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/share/apps/konsole/mc.desktop
<ben_> those recently came into the console
<nuu> is this related ?
<nuu> one prob at a time ;)
<ben_> no clue.  lol i just thought it might be related
<ben_> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (                                    rev 01)
<ben_> i think that my driver might be fine, but i'm not sure
<ben_> http://rafb.net/p/Soy8mG42.html
<dromer> can someone help me with getting a filesystem on a hd? I really need an expert, I've tried numerous things already
<sercik> dromer: you can try at symantec laboratories :)
<ben_> lol
<ben_> but i must say, i like how linux looks much more than windows
<ben_> or how kde looks i suppose
<dromer> :)
<dromer> sercik: gah, no it MUST work !!! I could still boot it when there was win95 on it :S
<nuu> ben_: that's not working though, Access Point should indicate the mac address of your access point
<nuu> furthermore, 1mbps bitrate ? what's that 802.11a ?
<dromer> sercik: perhaps it's just too old (from a '94 Toshiba laptop)
<nuu> ben_: what does "lsmod | grep ieee80211" say ?
<ben_> i typed that in, and nothing happened
<nuu> ben_: did you read my last cmd ?
<nuu> the lsmod ?
<ben_> lsmod | grep ieee80211
<nuu> ok
<nuu> do you have madwifi-tools installed ?
<ben_> i don't think so
<nuu> try installing them, they're tools for atheros cards
<ben_> ahh
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> i want to login from anothe rmachine into my kubuntu box
<monzie> is it possible to do it remotely?
<nuu> sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<monzie> if so , how do i configure kubuntu for remote logins?
<ben_> word, thanks
<nuu> monzie: graphic logon ? or ssh access ?
<monzie> nuu graphical login
<ben_> nuu: installed
<monzie> i want my Sun box t login graphicaly into my kubuntu laptop
<nuu> monzie: check your internet kde menu, and use krfb for that
<nuu> on the sun box, install a vnc viewer
<nuu> and off you go
<Edulix> anma: thanks you
<monzie> nuu: no i want to login using xdmcp
<nuu> well you can generally forward X sessions over ssh
<nuu> man ssh, the parameter you're looking for is -X
<dr_willis> always 12 ways todo somthing. :)
<dr_willis> thers -Y also - but i forget whats the diff is between -X and -Y
<nuu> not sure if solaris implements forwarded X11 support in its ssh client implementation though, but that's beyond the scope of this channel
<ubuntu_> i try all the guide on the link but still for 12 hour i cannot make my grub run
<ubuntu_> can anyone guide me
<monzie> nuu: i know via ssh.. i wan to be presented the login screen of my laptop on the desktop
<monzie> i down want ssh
<ben_> nuu: they're installed
<monzie> i want X over TCP
<nuu> ben_: i don't own an atheros card, so you gotta experiment now ;)
<ben_> nuu: ok thanks
<ubuntu_> please help me :(
<nuu> ben_: to see what files madwifi installs, and get a head start, use "dpkg -L madwifi-tools | less"
<ben_> ok
<nuu> what's the matter ubuntu_ ?
<ubuntu_> i cannot get into my kubuntu
<ubuntu_> my grub show error 15
<ubuntu_> it happens when i reset my pc
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  so has this pc ever booted into linux correctly?
<ubuntu_> yes
<anipy> ubuntu_: what do you mean by "reset" your pc?
<dr_willis> and suddendly one day it just started giving that grub error?
<ubuntu_> press power button
<ubuntu_> turn off the pc
<ubuntu_> without having restart command
<anipy> ubuntu_ ok
<dr_willis> so you basicially FORCED the pc off. and dident shutdown properly?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> now i cannot boot into my system
<ubuntu_> error 15
<ubuntu_> what should i do?
<jthomas> does anyone know if the ubuntu people know that the bug reporting website is down?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  id boot a live cd, and fsck the filesystems
<n0n4m3-> today i my pc shut down because of electricity problems... and now it's a little lagging
<n0n4m3-> does someone know
<n0n4m3-> why?:s
<ubuntu_> now im using live cd
<ben_> can someone help me set my root password?
<ubuntu_> how can i fsck?
<SlimeyPete> ben_: "sudo passwd"
<dr_willis> ben_,  best to learn to use sudo.
<ben_> ok
<ben_> well, it says use su
<jthomas> ubuntu CDs need live tools like Mepis has, to reinstall Grub, fix the Xserver, etc.  Thats a huge benefit of Mepis, i think.  ubuntu_ you sould be able to use a Mepis CD to reinstall grub if you don't want to do it at the command line, but that requires you to download and burn a Mepis CD
<dr_willis> if you know HOW to set the root password.. :) then you have the skills to handle it. heh .. its like a test.
<SlimeyPete> ben_: best to use sudo. Just prefix commands with "sudo"
<n0n4m3-> just
<n0n4m3-> type
<n0n4m3-> paswd
<n0n4m3-> passwd*
<ubuntu_> my connection is very slow
<n0n4m3-> meh
<n0n4m3-> bbl
<n0n4m3-> :/
<dr_willis> sudo fsck /dev/hda1 or whatever the partitionis.
<ubuntu_> i use 2 hard drive 1 is ide and other is scsi
<ubuntu_> my kubuntu is on the scsi partition 2
<ubuntu_> so how to fsck
<dr_willis> use 'fdisk -l' to see what drives are what.
<dr_willis> it will be like /dev/sda2 or similer.
<ubuntu_> it found nothing then my usb drive
<ubuntu_> maybe i must mount the hard drive fisrt
<jthomas> i don't think that you want it mounted for an fsck
<dr_willis> you dont mount it first
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: no, don't mount it
<dr_willis> if fdisk is not seeing the hd.. then ya got somthing wrong.
<dr_willis> try sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> yes
<nuu> ben_: any luck whatsoever ?
<ben_> maybe
<sima> alguem auqi  br?
<sima> alguem auqi  br?
<jthomas> n0n4m3-: do you think its slower, or is it really, noticably slower?  have you tried a reboot?
<sima> alguem auqi  br?
<sima> alguem auqi  br?
<sima> alguem auqi  br?
<ben_> i'm folllowing directions
<ben_> no errors so far, could be a good sign
<n0n4m3-> jthomas,  well it's a little slower... not that critical
<nuu> good. using madwifi ?
<n0n4m3-> i didn't reboot it yet
<sima> plx. beryl on kubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> its on /dev/sda2
<jthomas> !ubuntu-br |sima
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-br - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n0n4m3-> I'm going bye
<ubuntu_> just a moment
<sima> !ubuntu-br
<jthomas> sima - English here, not portuguese...
<dr_willis> sudo fsck /dev/<whatever>
<ben_> yah
<ben_> i'm following madwifi's "newbie guide" or something :)
<jthomas> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ben_> brb i'm going to unplug the ethernet and see if my wifi works
<jthomas> !portuguese |sima
<ubotu> sima: please see above
<nuu> !br | sima
<ubotu> sima: please see above
<jthomas> lol
<ubuntu_> group descriptor look bad
<ubuntu_> it ask me to fix
<ubuntu_> must i answer yes?
<mrwizrd> ubuntu_: yes, allow it to fix it
<ubuntu_> ok
<n0n4m3-> !slovenian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slovenian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrwizrd> anyone know how i can change the channel konversation joins on startup?
<n0n4m3-> :P
<ubuntu_> processing
<ubuntu_> be right back
<nuu> mrwizrd: file->server list
<nuu> edit the chosen network
<mrwizrd> nuu: thanks :)
<nuu> and use the auto join channels box
<nuu> np
<mahdi_> anyone have a suggestion for programs/docs for learning python?
<Lynoure> mahdi_: there is the python puzzle :) http://www.pythonchallenge.com/
<Lynoure> mahdi_: that and some documentation should be quite fun
<ubuntu_> back
<ubuntu_> its now done
<mahdi_> Lynoure: looks fun, thanks :)
<ubuntu_> so what should i do next?
<dr_willis> try rebooting :)
<nuu> try to boot into it ubuntu_ :)
<ubuntu_> ok
<dr_willis> logic 101 :)
<ubuntu_> bye bye and thank u
<dr_willis> quick lets all change nicks befor he comes back!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> doh!
<dr_willis> heh heh heh.
<ubuntu_> omg
<nuu> aha
<jthomas> ubuntu_: come back and let us know if it worked
<ubuntu_> ok
<dr_willis> !find avidemux
<ubotu> Found: avidemux
<dr_willis> I need to learn to script/batch process things in avidemux some day
<dr_willis> bbl
<kuroaoi> WoOoOoLAz
<nuu> monzie: you quit before i could ask you, have you enabled xdmcp in kderc ?
<nuu> *kdmrc
<monzie> nuu:
<monzie> nuu: nope
<kuroaoi> hi
<nuu> you need that, in order to access through xdmcp
<nuu> edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<nuu> and find the Xdmcp section
<nuu> set enable to true
<nuu> and restart kdm (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart), then try logging in from the remote machine...should work out of the box
<ubuntu_> hallo
<ubuntu_> its working
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> thanks all
<ubuntu_> now i can boot into my linux
<nuu> good, ubuntu_ :)
<jthomas> nice work guys
<Pollywog> how do I get a winmodem to work in ubuntu?  It worked under Linspire so I know it can be done.  I believe it is a lucent
<Ober0ne> hello
<ubuntu_> thank u once again
<ubuntu_> bye bye
<nuu> bye ubuntu_
<ben_> hmm
<Ober0ne> how does one go about formatting a disk in Kubuntu?
<nuu> Ober0ne: a floppy disk ?
<Ober0ne> sorry... hdd
<nuu> you can use gparted
<nuu> or your console, if you're feeling brave ;)
<Ober0ne> it's ntfs... I want it to be ext3
<Ober0ne> I kinda want to use the konsole
<Ober0ne> I like konsole
<bkudria> are there any fiesty packages for kdevelop 3.4.1 ?  the page linked to on the kdevelop page for kubuntu doesn't actually have kdevelop packages
<nuu> right, then you'll need mkfs.ext3
<Ober0ne> that's the command I want?
<nuu> yup
<nuu> of course, you need to know which device is your disk
<Ober0ne> ok, and how do I specify which disk I want formatted?
<nuu> you can figure out with a "sudo fdisk -l"
<Ober0ne> sdc1
<ben_> nuu: any ideas on how to fix this http://rafb.net/p/Q4cl9d27.html
<ben_> it can't connect to my router
<administrador_> sorry, any channel for kubuntu and firebird, i have a problem with  them
<nuu> ok, try sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<ben_> not me right?
<Ober0ne> danke, nuu
<nuu> ben_: beside the worrying "unknown hardware" message, all i can see is your box trying to get an ip address from a dhcp server, and no dhcp server replying to the offer
<nuu> ben_: try using ifconfig to setup your interface ip manually, and see if you can access the network
<nuu> ben_: either that or setup a dhcp server somewhere. if the dhcp server is up and running (ie you automatically get an ip address assigned when you plug in wired ethernet), then chances are your wifi card isn't broadcasting a dhcp request succesfully, which in turn means to me it's not working
<BluesKaj> Morning All :)
<ben_> ok
<ben_> yeah, all i do is plug in ethernet and it works
<ben_> my router assigns IPs via dchp
<ben_> **dhcp
<nuu> ben_: then yeah, i'm afraid wifi isn't working yet :\
<ben_> hmm
<nuu> it could as well mean it's not associated
<ben_> yeah
<nuu> dhcp comes into play once the wifi association is complete, so not all hope is lost
<nuu> what does iwconfig say now ? does access point report a mac addy ?
<nuu> also, check your access point logs
<nuu> to see if any incoming client is being seen
<ben_> oh
<ben_> wait, should i disconnect from ethrenet to do this?
<nuu> not necessarily
<ben_> http://rafb.net/p/yb8IZZ15.html
<nuu> but if it helps you and you're confused whether you're going out wired or wireless, then by all means yank that cable out ;)
<nuu> hm, Link Quality=18/94 and Bit Rate:1 Mb/s don't look too good to me
<nuu> is it a very, very old Access point or wifi card ?
<ben_> yeah, when i'm in windows i get 54mbps or something like that
<nuu> you're handshaking 802.11a, which is the slowest possible wifi connection you can get
<ben_> wifi card is new, its in my lenovo tablet x60 that i got a few days ago
<nuu> ie 1mb/s
<ben_> i have a wrt54g router
<ben_> one of the older versions before they got all crappy
<nuu> well, both card and router support 802.11g then
<ben_> yeah
<nuu> yet you're getting 802.11a
<nuu> so once again, either there's a misconfiguration, or your wifi isnt working fine
<ben_> i can manually set my router to g only
<nuu> yeah, you can try that
<nuu> but i doubt your card is handshaking the slowest possible speed, if it has any better chances
<ben__> hmm
<ben__> i disconnected when i changed the wireless broadcast on my router
<ben__> yet i'm connected via ethernet
<ben__> i think that my wifi is scanning networks not knowing which one to connect to
<ben__> because not it says 802.11g for channel 1 which is my wifi but 802.11a for channel 5 which is my neighbors
<nuu> well, a network is identified by it's SSID, that is the "essid" field in iwconfig
<nuu> suggestion ben_: change the SSID on your router
<nuu> to something unique
<nuu> and associate to that
<ben__> ok
<nuu> and if you've got neighbors, accept my advice and setup at the very least basic wep encryption
<_ben> hmmmmmm
<nuu> geg
<nuu> your ip changed ben, i think ;)
<_ben> looks like i get disconnectd when i change something on my router, never happens in windows
<_ben> external or internal?
<nuu> no, not really. same as before
<nuu> _ben: you get disconnected from your wifi, or wired ?
<_ben> from the internet
<_ben> ben_ should time soon
<nuu> well, that could be due to the router restarting
<_ben> i never disconnect in windows
<_ben> when i change something
<frojnd> how can I install those packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22157/  it's some kind of balck hole ?
<just-this-time> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<nuu> _ben: not sure why's that. perhaps the router restarts only on certain commands, and changing SSID is one of them
<_ben> hmmm, it looks like its scanning or something -- it keeps on chaning channel and stuff
<_ben> maybe
<nuu> _ben: have you tried starting knetworkmanager from alt+f2, without kdesu btw ?
<_ben> yeah, i did that at first
<_ben> http://rafb.net/p/kCNBxl27.html
<_ben> i'll try again
<_ben> oh no
<_ben> not witout it
<just-this-time> att
<nuu> did it start ?
<_ben> nope
<_ben> i could try just reinstalling kubuntu
<just-this-time> bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl has an certificate only till 4.2007
<nuu> don't think you need such a drastic solution
<nuu> did it work in the past ?
<_ben> eh, i just installed it 2 days ago
<_ben> haven't done anything besides try to get wifi working lol
<frojnd> what's the command to fix with apt the package ?? and with it broken dependencies ??
<HaiPhat> Hi folks. Using 7.04. Adept just creamed gvim. Anyone else have trouble with the upgrade?
<nuu> _ben: try using wifi radar, for a change
<nuu> sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<_ben> packages can't be authenciated, i continue right?
<nuu> yes
<_ben> ok
<_ben> installed
<_ben> see, lol about time he timed
<_-TIME-_> hi
<_ben> it installed
<frojnd> can someone help me on this one. I have unstable packages and maybe there isn't any dependecies.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22161/
<_ben> same thing happens with wifi radar that happens with knetworkmanager, i click on it to open it and nothing happens
<Grem> is it ok to remove stuff after the default install of Kubuntu 7.04, or will I break something? There are many kde apps that I don't need...
<_ben> do i need root privlidges to use it?
<nuu> _ben: try running it as root...
<just-this-time> pls is Dennis Kaarsemaker online
<_ben> ooo
<_ben> i found something
<_ben> the root password is blank i think
<_ben> noep
<_ben> nvm
<_ben> but i opened KDE Control Manager
<_ben> **Module
<high1> root is not enabled by default on kubuntu/ubuntu
<HaiPhat> I'm attempting to reinstall vim-gtk and vim-python. Adept shows a break. How can I track down the conflict. I pretty much live in gvim.
<rey-linux> hello
<HaiPhat> Hi there.
<bkudria> are there any fiesty packages for kdevelop 3.4.1 ?  the page linked to on the kdevelop page for kubuntu doesn't actually have kdevelop packages
<just-this-time> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<high1> someone tried new KDE 3.5.7 packages?
<rey-linux> I have a USB drive that auto mount fine but it does not let me open contant it give me error "Unable to enter file:///media/sda1. You do not have access rights to this location"
<bkudria> high1: i'm using them
<high1> bkudria: any problems?
<joel_> hello.
<just-this-time> guys what happened to http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/ ? anyone ?
<bkudria> high1: no kdevelop 3.4.1 :)
<joel_> every program i try to install wont, because it says that it may brewak packages.
<bkudria> high1: otherwise, no, no problems
<high1> thanx, not using kdevelop will try them
<joel_> what is teh command to re-set? dpkg --configure -a or something
<rey-linux> I have a USB drive that auto mount fine but it does not let me open contant it give me error "Unable to enter file:///media/sda1. You do not have access rights to this location"
<underdog5004> hey everyone, I'm having problems with rdiff-backup (actually, just the tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_rdiff_backup ) I'm stuck at the part where I need to do su -m rdiff-backup. the tutorial instructed me to useradd rdiff-backup with /bin/false, but then it also says I can login as rdiff-backup and generate keys? I'm really confused here. When I type in su -m rdiff-backup, then type in my password, it just k
<underdog5004> icks me down to the user that I was before.
<rey-linux> I have a USB drive that auto mount fine but it does not let me open contant it give me error "Unable to enter file:///media/sda1. You do not have access rights to this location"
<Feldegast> how do i tell ubuntu to start kde instead of gnome when i type startx ?
<underdog5004> rey-linux, you need to chown username /mount/point
<underdog5004> rey-linux, you basically need to tell the system that the mountpoint of that device is owned by you
<rey-linux> ok
<underdog5004> Feldegast, try typing in startkde
<rey-linux> underdog Thanks
<underdog5004> rey-linux, it worked?
<ben_> lol
<rey-linux> I have not try ... standby
<ben_> i timed again
<nuu> underdog5004: try that su -m, then type tail /var/log/auth.log
<Feldegast> well that gives lots of errors :(
<nuu> and see if anything jumps at you
<underdog5004> hey nuu! alright I'll do it
<joel_> guys, everytime i try to install a package.. i get  "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<underdog5004> May 23 07:58:09 pegasus su[5454] : (pam_unix) session opened for user rdiff-backup by (uid=1000)
<underdog5004> May 23 07:58:09 pegasus su[5454] : (pam_unix) session closed for user rdiff-backup
<underdog5004> which is what I thought was happening. the user doesn't have access to the shell
<ben_> nuu: any ideas?
<nuu> yeah, then chsh its shell, and perform its duties
<underdog5004> chsh /bin/bash    ?
<underdog5004> chsh rdiff-backup /bin/bash      ?
<WhytWulf> hey folks, i'm having some issues installing feisty on my laptop, and was hoping someone could help me
<nuu> chsh <user>
<nuu> sudo chsh <user> actually
<nuu> ah, before you do
<nix> WhytWulf: sure thing.. wussup?
<nuu> you tried sudo su rdiff-backup ?
<nuu> chances are it's failing on you because you're doing it from an unprivileged user (uid 1000)
<WhytWulf> well, i've burned multiple copies of both the amd64 version and the i386 32 bit version... and with every copy of both versions, the load stalls after a couple steps every time
<underdog5004> nuu, it worked, thank you!
<nuu> what did ? sudo su ?
<WhytWulf> lately i've been getting as far as "Loading hardware drivers", and then nothing for hours
<underdog5004> I did sudo chsh rdiff-backup && su -m rdiff-backup
<nuu> yeah
<nix> you mean the livecd couldn't get to the desktop
<rey-linux> underdog -- I get invalid user
<nuu> don't forget to chsh again its shell when you're done
<high1> whytwulf  : what graphics do you have?
<nuu> evidently there's a reason to disallow that user login access :)
<underdog5004> rey-linux, what's your username?
<WhytWulf> nvidia
<rey-linux> rey-lunix
<WhytWulf> let me look up the actual card specs
<underdog5004> whytwulf, how fast did you burn the cds?
<underdog5004> rey-linux, lunix or linux?
<nuu> ben_: nope sorry. your best bet is to look for madwifi users
<ben_> ok
<nuu> ben_: and ask them for help
<ben_> i'll try uninstalling kwifimanager and see if that makes a difference then find madwifi people
<high1> i know a bug with vesa for ati x1000 with simillar symptoms
<nuu> ben_: you may also want to check the logs
<high1> wythwulf: tried safe graphics mode?
<nuu> as a really, really long shot, try something along the lines of "grep -iR knetworkmanager /var/log/*", after you try launching knetworkmanager from alt+f2
<rey-linux> sorry - fat finger it... now I get no such file or directoery
<WhytWulf> underdog5004: varying speeds... those i burned on my laptop were pretty quick, those i burned on my desktop rather slow
<ben_> ok, well i'm out cya guys later
<nix> you gotta burn it slow for good data retention
<WhytWulf> high1, i haven't tried safe graphics mode yet... i'll give it a shot
<underdog5004> whytwulf, when you're burning install cds, it's best to use a super low speed. I try to do between 4x and 8x.
<WhytWulf> that's what my desktop was working at
<underdog5004> good
<underdog5004> nuu, I know my server has a hostname (pegasus), but what should I put as host (this is for that /backup/.ssh/config file)? Should I just put its ip address?
<Feldegast> did the latest updates fubar X for anyone else?
<underdog5004> oh, nvm
<underdog5004> got it
<just-this-time> guys I am eager to use http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/release/dvd/ kubuntu DVD OFFline
<rey-linux> underdog -- I get "chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda1': Read-only file system" but still unable to read
<WhytWulf> tried it in safe graphics mode, and it looks like kubuntu has an issue with my wireless card... i got multiple errors for '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw', and then it stalled at "Configuring network interfaces"
<underdog5004> rey-linux, are you doing sudo? try sudo chown username /mount/point
<rey-linux> underdog -- ok standby
<rey-linux> underdog -- The same I did get "chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda1': Read-only file system" but still permission denied
<underdog5004> when I try to do this: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub root@192.168.2.35 from my server, it fails and gives me the message: 29 <Line break> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found. What's this all about?
<WhytWulf> high1, sorry it took so long, but my graphics card is an NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600
<nuu> underdog5004: use scp instead
<underdog5004> scp -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub root@192.168.2.2 ?
<underdog5004> 192.168.2.2 is where I'm trying to go
<nuu> nope, scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub root@192.168.2.35:/remotedirectory
<underdog5004> ok
<high1> i had problems with that too
<nuu> where remotedirectory would be /root/.ssh most likely
<underdog5004> shouldn't I start a ssh server on 192.168.2.2 ?
<high1> wythwulf, can you disable it?
<nuu> in case you're trying to setup passwordless ssh logon based on rsa key, if i get it right ;)
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> heh, already had it installed...lucky me!
<WhytWulf> high1, how would i do that for the install process?
<nuu> underdog5004: don't forget to place that key inside your authorized_keys on the server
<nuu> or passwordless logon wont work
<nuu> rey-linux: did you try to chown a mounted mountpoint from an unprivileged user ?
<nuu> that wont work for many reasons
<nuu> 1) an unprivileged user can't chown what isnt his
<nuu> 2) a mounted mountpoint isn't something you chown and then becomes yours
<nuu> the correct way to get a mountpoint mounted with different ownership is to pass the relevant parameters to the mount line when mounting it
<rey-linux> don't understand unprivileged?
<nuu> for example, the "user" option when mounting a reiserfs filesystem
<joel_> guys
<nuu> unprivileged means you dont have the required privilege level to do something
<joel_> I get the following error when trying to launch vmware
<joel_> Unable to connect to the MKS: Pipe: Read failed.
<joel_> any ideas~
<nuu> linux (and every other *nix system) assigns privileges to users, whereas the superuser (root) can do everything in a system, and there follow a bunch of unprivileged users, like the one you are right now
<nuu> one way to execute a command as a privileged user, when you're an average joe, is to "sudo" the command
<jhutchins_lt> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins_lt> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ulrich> hey can sbody tell me where i can find the files which i installed with wine?
<ulrich> webcam software for example
<nuu> ulrich: you mean the windows apps ?
<ulrich> nuu:yes
<SlimeyPete> ulrich: you mean your windows apps? They're in your home directory, under ".wine/c_drive"
<nuu> they're under ~/.wine
<underdog5004> nuu, ok,thanks
<nuu> np
<ulrich> nuu: yes i was there but there is no installed software.. only update apps
<nuu> did you check "drive_c/Program Files" under that dir?
<nuu> that's where wine installs applications typicaly
<ulrich> nuu: yes i am in the folder from the keyboarddoftware but there are only a few update folders and apps
<cyrix__> how can i read/write as a SATA NTFS file system?
<rey-linux> I did sudo before with the command
<Extrapan> cyrix__: ntfs-3g
<zoohouse> Is it me or is webmin missing from the repos? Is there an aternative to webmin on the ubuntu repos?
<cyrix__> Extrapan: does it support SATA?
<mildner> is it englesh or german
<munzir> Hi, sudo anycommand doesn't autocomplete, how can I make it do so, please:
<Extrapan> cyrix__: I didn't try it on SATA drive but I think it doesn't matter if it's SATA or ATA
<Lennings> Hello, anyone know what my problem is? Im trying to install ardour with adept.. But when i select request install, it wont select it and i cant aply changes :S What am i doing wrong?
<gowthamn> Hi .. can anyone tell me where UID and GID for a file is stored
<cyrix__> k,. tnx
<Extrapan> on my ATA drive it works pretty nice and stabe
<zoohouse> gowthamn: what do you mean? what are you trying to do?
<Lennings> Hello, anyone know what my problem is? Im trying to install ardour with adept.. But when i select request install, it wont select it and i cant aply changes :S What am i doing wrong?
<gowthamn> i want to knw where these attributes for any file is stored
<high1> Wythwulf: laptop or desktop computer?
<gowthamn> is it within inode no
<bch> lennings-don't know why, but try from command line and it might give a more detailed output
<WhytWulf> high1, it's a laptop... i've got it working in safe graphics mode with the most recent cd i made for i386
<WhytWulf> it's installing now, wonder of wonders
<Lennings> bch: Hmm, i can select other things but its not working.. And im new in kubuntu, whats command line? konsole?
<bch> open konsole, then 'sudo apt-get install applicationnamehere'
<Lennings> bch: ah :D
<bch> or 'sudo aptitude install appname'
<bch> not sure different between apt-get and aptitude
<dr_willis> aptitude is a little smarter in some ways. has some different features
<dr_willis> ive also had it do very.. weird things. :)
<zoohouse> gowthamn: see if this helps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_file_attributes
<dr_willis> like remove 200 packages.. then reinstall them  - go figure.
<Lennings> bch:
<Lennings> Package ardour is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Lennings> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Lennings> is only available from another source
<Lennings> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.beryl-project.org_dists_feisty_main_binary-i386
<dr_willis> !info ardour
<ompaul> bch, apt-get is front ended by aptitude, for that reason I use apt-get it is closer to the metal, ymmv
<ubotu> Package ardour does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ompaul> !paste Lennings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste lennings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !paste | Lennings
<ubotu> Lennings: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Lennings> Darn, sry
<Lennings> Stupid me...
<Lennings> ubotu: So its imposible for me to use ardour? Why does it show in adept?
<dr_willis> Lennings,  my guess. you got some extra repos added
<onlineapps> hey, how do you open a chm on kubuntu feisty?
<dr_willis> theres some chm file readers
<dr_willis> xchm i belive is one older one
<dr_willis> !find chm
<ubotu> Found: fetchmail, archmage, archmbox, fetchmailconf, gnochm (and 13 others)
<dr_willis> !info gnochm
<ubotu> gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 143 kB, installed size 760 kB
<dr_willis> !find xchm
<ubotu> Found: xchm
<dr_willis> !info xchm
<Lennings> dr_willis: i installed the program earler this week, but i took it from a website... Not i found it in adept and i selected removal, and then i tryd to install it again
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 240 kB, installed size 948 kB
<dr_willis> Lennings,  you downloaded a .deb file and isntalled it?
<Lennings> dr_willis: Yep
<onlineapps> ubotu and dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> Lennings,  then thats how you must reinstall it.
<pbenites> hi every body, i need help with evms-ha
<cyrix__> does anyone know how to do TCP/IP in scripts?
<dr_willis> cyrix__,  care to elaborate a bit on what you are doing? :)
<cyrix__> just merly message passing
<cyrix__> a TCP listener of something
<cyrix__> and a client..
<Lennings> dr_willis: Hmm, when i installed it earler the logo jumps but the prog wont start up : / ive tryd ardour 64 and 32... I dont know what i have but neather worked.
<cyrix__> instead of doing it in C,.. i'll do it in scripts..
<pbenites> anyone know evms-ha
<dr_willis> Lennings,  run it from a terminal. see error messages that way
<cyrix__> any idea where should i start?
<dr_willis> cyrix__,  theres proberly some perl modules to do that. 'in scripts' is a big vague. :)
<cyrix__> can bash do that?
<dr_willis> and python modules.. and about any other language proberly has some extensions./modules to do it.
<dr_willis> i doubt if 'pure bash' can do it.
<dr_willis> thats why bash can run external commands. :)
<cyrix__> using some tools?
<nuu> cyrix__: no, bash can't do it. do it in perl, or python
<cyrix__> hmm..
<Lennings> dr_willis: but then again, i dont know witch i should install, 64/bit och 32? :P
<Ahmuck> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lennings> dr_willis: i have dual core..
<dr_willis> Lennings,  you using a 64bit disrto? or a 32bit disrto?
<nuu> cyrix__: if what you're after is just testing connectivity (ie you dont need to explicitly parse data you receive), you can use netcat
<cyrix__> netcat? maybe..
<mildner> iss here german help?
<dr_willis> Lennings,  the CPU dosent matter - its what you installed as the OS that matters
<cyrix__> ahh...
<cyrix__> netcat it is.. :D ill start there maybeh
<cyrix__> tnx guys
<Lennings> dr_willis: Hmm... Darn, i cant remember what my m8 told me to install.
<nuu> even if theoretically you could parse netcat's received data if you pipe it properly
<nuu> that is, using bash alone
<SlimeyPete> Lennings: do a "uname -a" in konsole.
<SlimeyPete> Lennings: "i686" indicates 32-bit
<Lennings> slimeypete: Linux Uber 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<SlimeyPete> yeah, that's 32-bit.
<Lennings> Hehe, uber :)
<dr_willis> Lennings,  theres no real reason for most people ot use the 64bit disrtos at this time
<pbenites> who know evms-ha?
<Lennings> Dr_willis: im not very sharp with computers... Or english
<dr_willis> Lennings,  when in doubt - Stick with 32 :)
<Lennings> Dr_willis: Oki :P
<Lennings> Dr_willis: Hmm... Problems
<BWolf85> okay i have a question im trying to update kubuntu then i get this message Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<matteo> ciao a tutti
<dr_willis> close them.. of if they are closed
<dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !adeptfix
<matteo> c' qualcuno che parla italiano?
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Lennings> Dr_willis: I tryd install the 32 .deb again, and i got :Unpacking replacement ardour .. Package liblrdf0 is not installed. Blabla...
<Lennings> dr_willis: seems like its,  half installed and half not..
<BWolf85> okay i have a question im trying to update kubuntu then i get this message Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<dr_willis> Lennings,  now ya know why apt-get is perfered. :) you need to find that other lib.
<dr_willis> !find liblrdf
<ubotu> Found: liblrdf0, liblrdf0-dev
<dr_willis> and you are in luck - they are in the repos.
<guillermo> using a wireless keyboard and mouse?
<Lennings> dr_willis: Hmm, w*f? not adept says Status: BROKEN
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install liblrdf0
<guillermo> how do you, lock the signal?
<dr_willis> Lennings,  if you are wanting to isntall .deb files by them selfs manually, well you need to take care. and pay attention. and proberly not use adept.
<dr_willis> adept says its broken - which it is. :)
<BWolf85> is this about my problem?
<dr_willis> BWolf85,  follow that !adeptfix info.
<dr_willis> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bch> anyone have suggestions on how to load a module into a kernel when I compile the driver module manually?
<Lennings> dr_willis: Hmm ok... Sry, well now i tryd select reinstall, and well.. ardour is starting but i got this error message: ardour could not connect to jack
<BWolf85> what caused it to do that
<SlimeyPete> bch: "sudo modprobe <module name>"
<dr_willis> BWolf85,   'Adept crashed' would be my guess.
<bch> modprobe doesn't find my module. where do I need to put the .ko file?
<Lennings> dr_willis: Posible problems: 1 JACK is not running, 2 JACK is running as another user. perhaps root, 3 there is already another client called ardour... Please consider possiblillities and perhaps restart JACK.... W*F is JACK? :S
<dr_willis> Jack is a audio system/plugin syste,m
<dr_willis> never used it.
<dr_willis> !info jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-14 (feisty), package size 142 kB, installed size 656 kB
<dr_willis> hmm that cant be the right package
<Lennings> Hmm
<dr_willis> !find jack
<ubotu> Found: alsaplayer-jack, dssi-host-jack, jack, jack-rack, jack-tools (and 13 others)
<Lennings> no xD
<dr_willis> jack-rack, jack-tools   seems likely
<dr_willis> !info jack-tools
<ubotu> jack-tools: various JACK tools: plumbing, play, udp, ctl, scope, clock. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4.1 (feisty), package size 65 kB, installed size 240 kB
<adriano> does any1 know, why in every installation progress while configuring the error "configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes" appears?
<Lennings> Hey! Em ardour says on the site that it uses alsa drivers something :P
<dr_willis> !info alsaplayer-jack
<ubotu> alsaplayer-jack: PCM player designed for ALSA (JACK output module). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.76-9 (feisty), package size 28 kB, installed size 80 kB
<BWolf85> ok i tried that now it says erros were encountered while processing sun-java6-plugin ubuntu-restircted-extras
<edemilson> ? mp3
<Lennings> dr_willis, i found some other things on adept for ardour... Tools and such, mb thats what ur looking for.
<stamen> hi
<stamen> why after uninstaling beryl, my settings were blown out?
<dr_willis> Lennings,  im not looking for it. :) you are - heh heh...
<stamen> I am using the tv-out, and my VC is NVIDIA
<stamen> before uninstalling all was OK, but now I can't control the second display(tv-out picture), on konquerror there is no border ot it, and I can't move the window
<dr_willis> Lennings,  if the thing uses Jack you proberly need to install the jack tools as well.
<stamen> when I play a movie I can't pause it it stop it from keybord, all is like I don;t have a permission
<stamen> how can I fix this
<stamen> please help
<adriano> does any1 know, why in every installation progress while configuring the error "configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes" appears?
<dr_willis> stamen,  see if your xorg.conf got backed up. and restore the original if one exists
<Lennings> Dr_willis: Maybe i should look for another way to make music -.-
<BluesKaj> hmm, never could get JACK to work on my setup, I must be dumb, cuz the thing makes no sense to me at all ...amarok works well tho
<dr_willis> Lennings,  only music i make is hit 'play' on XMMS.
<stamen> dr_willis: ok I will try, did you think that the problem is there
<dr_willis> stamen,  not sure what else it could be
<stamen> dr_willis: I have preinstalled the driver for VC
<stamen> ok
<Lennings> dr_willis: Amarok ;)
<stamen> I will search the old file
<stamen> dr_willis: 10x for now
<adriano> can any1 help me?
<Lennings> Think so.
<adriano> does any1 know, why in every installation progress while configuring the error "configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes" appears?
<Lennings> dr_willis: lol, i found something called: xmms-jackasyn, sure ur not looking for that one? ;)
<adriano> please help me
<dr_willis> adriano,  sounds like somthing really is goofed uop to me.
<dr_willis> adriano,  is this a clean install?
<adriano> yea
<jhutchins_lt> Is this installation with urpmi, or are you attempting to configure a tarball?
<adriano> im wondering
<adriano> no, just trying to install fluxbox
<adriano> apt-get works fine
<adriano> with binaries
<adriano> but compiling wont
<dr_willis> how are you trying to install it then?
<jhutchins_lt> adriano: Oops, wrong channel for urpmi.
<dr_willis> rebuilding the .deb scr file?
<adriano> no, just learning ;)
<adriano> im new to linux
<adriano> and going to use gentoo
<adriano> so i need to know about compiling packages
<dr_willis> gentoo's stuff has nothign to do with how ubuntu does it. :)
<adriano> yea sure
<dr_willis> they got thir entire own system thats radicially different.
<adriano> but at least i try to compile ;)
<BluesKaj> adriano, go to #gentoo
<dr_willis> I gave up on gentoo ages ago.
<adriano> i dont have gentoo yet guys
<dr_willis> dident see the point of it. :) and it had.. oddities
<dr_willis> then again  - ive never needed to build a deb from source either. thers some apt commands to automate it - i recall
<adriano> so what about that libstdc prob?
<dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<BluesKaj> gentoo seems almost deliberately geekarcane-ist
<dr_willis> sounds like yoyu got some  dev files missiong or other bits gone.
<adriano> hmm
<dr_willis> ubuntu dosent install all the compiler stuff by default
<kim_> Okey, im tired trying to install this ardour... Anyone know another program to make music with?
<adriano> yea i installed it afterwards
<dr_willis> !find music
<jikanter> gentoo is deliberately geekarcane-ist, that is the idea
<nirmal> hi all
<ubotu> Found: libmusicbrainz4-dev, libmusicbrainz4c2a, asc-music, boson-music, education-music (and 23 others)
<adriano> like gcc and so on
<jikanter> however, it couldn't hurt to learn how to compile from source
<adriano> and i also installed the libstdc stuff
<Lennings> What is JACK anyway?
<adriano> tried it several times
<adriano> yea c :D
<dr_willis> Lennings,  an audio-plugin-tool-system
<awatson> i'm using bitchx right now - i need help.  I just installed a new video card (nvidia) into my system because my onboard died
<BluesKaj> gentoo isn't recommended for linux noobs , that's afact :)
<awatson> but it isn't booting properly so i can view it
<dr_willis> jack i recall can do all sorts of neat tricks/mixxing/other effects
<adriano> yea ok guys, but im not in gentoo yet
<Lennings> dr_willis: so if i install it, will ardour work?
<adriano> just help me about the libstdc thing :D
<awatson> suggestion on what i might need to install in order for the driver to work properly?
<arykn> Hi. Can anybody help me to make an ADSL connection?
<jikanter> ok, well what would you like to know?
<adriano> how to fix that error
<adriano> configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes
<dr_willis> i would say google the ubuntu forums.
<adriano> appearing in evry configure script running
<dr_willis> heh.
<awatson> little help anyone?
<adriano> i was already
<adriano> and didnt find anything
<dr_willis> Lennings,  no idea. if ardiur NEEDS it.. then i guess you need to install it for arduor to work.
<adriano> strange...
<awatson> hmm.  brb.
<dr_willis> adriano,  what command are you even using to try to build this package?
<jikanter> dr_willis: excellent question
<Lennings> dr_willis: Hmm, i can only find that stupid CD encoding jack -.-
<adriano> ./configure && make && make install
<adriano> just as always?
<jikanter> adriano, packaging in ubuntu is different
<adriano> so? im learning :D
<adriano> how would you compile from source code
<jikanter> adriano: there is a whole system built around dependencies and dpkg and dh_build and packaging
<dr_willis> depends on if you mean the 'deb package source' or the programs .tar.gz source
<BluesKaj> adriano, there is a chat room dedicated to gentoo support..It's called #gentoo ...in the server text box type: /join #gentoo
<adriano> .tar.gz
<hakaisou> does anyone here use beryl?
<adriano> well blueskaj, again, i dont have gentoo yet
<adriano> im in ubuntu
<Lennings> ...
<dr_willis> sounds like it may be an issue with that specific program you are compiling.. or  its wanting some feature thats just NOT in the ubuntu  libs
<luke-jr_work> adriano: you should only be compiling if you are writing a program
<BluesKaj> it doesn't matter if you want to learn how you install it , that's ther place for advice
<adriano> hm ok
<adriano> so ill try there ;)
<dr_willis> what is this source/program you are trying to compile?
<adriano> fluxbox
<adriano> and atm fbdesk
<luke-jr_work> adriano: even with Gentoo, you don't compile stuff manually
<dr_willis> there maybe some ./configure options
<luke-jr_work> the package manager does it automatically for you
<adriano> let me learn :)
<dr_willis> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/fluxbox/fluxbox-1.0rc3.tar.gz
<luke-jr_work> adriano: you should never need to manually compile unless you are coding
<dr_willis> is what you are refering to?
<adriano> no the 0.9 version
<dr_willis> try  the newer versions perhaps?
<dr_willis> .9 would be like.. real old. :)
<adriano> i thought it wasnt ubuntu compatible
<adriano> 0.9.9 i think
<nirmal> adriano: if you are in ubuntu, check the senaptic package manager
<dr_willis> its an X window manager..  its in the repos also. :)
<wladimir> only console is good
<Asrafel> ciao a tutti
<Feldegast> i can start kde as root but not as my main user....any sugestions?
<Asrafel> st installando kubunto adesso
<Feldegast> Asrafel language?
<Asrafel> ^^ where is an italian chan?
<dr_willis> Feldegast,  remove the users .kde dir and try again - for a start. (well rename it)
<Feldegast> dr_willis same happens with gnome but ok
<dr_willis> !xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Feldegast,  sounds more like a permission issue then
<Feldegast> dr_willis that's what i was thinking
<mildner> hello
<mildner> any help in german
<raylu> !DE
<Feldegast> but i have no idea which file/directory
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<adriano> ok im out :) thx guys
<adriano> disconnect
<WhytWulf> ok folks, i just got feisty i386 working on ly laptop (finally!) and i'm trying to get my nvidia graphics card working properly... i have a geforce go7600, what should i do?
<WhytWulf> glxgears only runs at about 450fps right now
<raylu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> maybe it's my card that sucks (intel), but i get 650...not a big improvement
<Feldegast> it stopped wiorking today when i did todays updates, i remember samba was one but not the rest
<raylu> Feldegast, what's the problem?
<Feldegast> when i select kde from kdm the screen changes, then flicks back to kdm, if i use startx from the commandline X stops and drops back tot he commandline, if i start "startx" as root i get kde working
<raylu> ...you can't start x unless you're root
<dr_willis> samba shouldent of affected that.
<raylu> i don't understand what you mean "select kde from kdm" though
<kim_> Okey, im gonna start from scratch, if i want ardour to work... Do i download the sourse or and excuteable program?
<Feldegast> startx from the commandline works normaly for my user
<dr_willis> KDM has the menu to sellect what desktop/session
<raylu> kim_, or. is it in the repositories?
<dr_willis> Feldegast,  thats realy odd then.
<stamen> dr_willis: thank you verry much, the problem was in xorg.conf
<dr_willis> stamen,  :)
<stamen> bye
<nirmal> if i install UbuntuME will the script installs as another gnome session which is selectable in the welcome screen?
<raylu> that would be the login manager then...not kdm
<Feldegast> in kdm it doesn't work
<dr_willis>  UbuntuME ?
<dr_willis> !info  UbuntuME
<ubotu> Package ubuntume does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stamen> dr_willis: I aws thiking that maybe the problem is there, but I wasn\t shure :)
<Feldegast> kdm is the login manager i thought
<raylu> i'm pretty sure it's not...maybe im wrong
<nirmal> Ubuntume is Muslim edition
<dr_willis> Feldegast,  yep. sounds like KDM is some how confused.
<wladimir> lol
<Feldegast> it's not kdm, it doesn't work from the commandline either
<wladimir> is there a budhistic edition too?
<nirmal> ubuntume.com i found it
<raylu> Feldegast, sudo kdm doesn't work?
<Feldegast> kdm starts, kdm doesn't start kde
<raylu> oh. i see why you think the login manager is kdm
<raylu> (i'm not too clear on it myself)
<Osiris207> hey everyone
<dr_willis> does kdm start OTHER desktops correctly?
<Feldegast> dr_willis no
<Osiris207> raylu your here;p
<raylu> lol. hi
<brian_> what is kturtle
<raylu> !kturtle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kturtle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !info kturtle
<Osiris207> lol it was you who was telling me what to do with my wifi earlier wasnt it>
<Feldegast> the only way i can get into kde is if i "startx" from the commandline as root
<raylu> Feldegast, when you login with the login manager to a kde session, what happens?
<Feldegast> ever since today when i updated :(
<raylu> Osiris207, yes
<ubotu> kturtle: educational Logo programming environment. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 366 kB, installed size 984 kB
<Osiris207> ok , i did what you said
<Osiris207> still dotn work
<raylu> have you tried kwifimanager?
<Osiris207> i dunno what to do now , doing my head in
<alakhia> i am having trouble playing dvds ... are the instructions on ubuntuguide.org any good?
<dr_willis>  !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Osiris207> i can get that , without having the internet to install it ;[
<Feldegast> raylu it starts the xsession then drops back to kdm
<_Shade_> hi
<raylu> Osiris207, download the package manually and transfer it to your linux computers
<Lennings> What is the best way to find programs you seek? im looking for something like.. A dj program, i wanna make music on my computer, anyone know a good way to find? or any keywords i can google?
<raylu> Feldegast, check ~/.xsession-errors
<raylu> Lennings, adept search is nice
<Osiris207> how do i get it manualy , and i hope i dotn have to compile anything
<raylu> Osiris207, sudo aptitude download [package]  (i think), though i just go to the repositories myself
<raylu> google "ubuntu repository"
<Lennings> raylu: Yeah but what should i seartch for?
<Feldegast> raylu it's 0 bytes
<Lennings> ok
<Osiris207> lol but i would have to be on a linux machine to use that
<raylu> Osiris207, then download the .debs manually
<_Shade_> my system crashed while i was installing some packages and now i can't install anything since adept says that there's another process using dpkg. What can i do?
<Osiris207> i just had a look , there isnt any on k's website
<brian_> are there any tools for linux that i can put say my system status on the desktop like a "widget"
<shinygerbil> _Shade_: find the process and kill it!
<dr_willis> brian_,  oodles of useless desktop-eyecandy widgets out there. :)
<dr_willis> and more usefull panel-applets
<Feldegast> brian_ karumba
<dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 533 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<raylu> Feldegast, do you have a .xsession?
<raylu> !fixadept | _Shade_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brian_> no results for karumba
<raylu> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<LjL> !adept fix
* style is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<dr_willis> raylu,  heh - thats like the 4th time today some one has needed that
<LjL> !fixadept is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Feldegast> raylu no
<guillermo> locking wireless keayboard signal? anyone?
<hakaisou> !xgl
<raylu> Feldegast, try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<raylu> user.log may also be of help
<Lennings> unhelpfull stuff this is
<Feldegast> raylu nothing significant in there
<_Shade_> shinygerbil: there's no processes that could call dpkg function i think
<shinygerbil> _Shade_: is there one called apt-get?
<raylu> ALL the apt stuff uses dpkg...
<shinygerbil> or anything beginning with apt, indeed
<raylu> shinygerbil, yes. what are you trying to do with it?
<shinygerbil> me? Nothing. I was solving _Shade_'s problem with "another process using dpkg"
<raylu> oh...
<raylu> heheh. oops
<_Shade_> shinygerbil: no
<raylu> _Shade_, have you tried what !adeptfix said?
<_Shade_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Pensacola> kontact keeps crashing after the kde3.5.7 upgrade :s
<Feldegast> when i start kde, it flashes grey (the window background without the background image) then returns to where i started it from
<_Shade_> raylu: shinygerbil: it just started to finish previously broken task so i think it should be ok, but let me see...
<raylu> Feldegast, are you sure you checked the right .xsession-errors? how many users are there?
<Feldegast> i am the only user
<_Shade_> oops i think it stacked during the operation :(
<frojnd> can someone help me install engage theme?? here is the output of error when I'm simply trying to install it via apt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22161/
<Feldegast> i'm going through en mass changing permissions
<raylu> frojnd, install those othe rpackages
<raylu> *other packages
<stamen> I have just installed it over kubuntu to see this X, but when I start it the taskbars are starting to flash and a message appers but I can't read it, because it flashes 5 or 6 time and after that it hides itself
<stamen> I have installed GNOME
<stamen> and the upper problem appear
<stamen> who can help
<stamen> ?:)
<frojnd> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22181/  :S
<raylu> frojnd, libemotion0: Depends: libxine1c2 (>= 1.0.1) but it is not installable
<raylu> i suppose that's the problem
<frojnd> yes, but how can I make it instalable? raylu?
<frojnd> it seems only I have similar problem..
<raylu> you...can't. i g2g
<frojnd> http://pimpyourlinux.com/linux-feature-review/enlightenment-engage-dock/
<frojnd> I was just follow instructions..
<Feldegast> definatly the right xsession
* Feldegast guesses he will have to re-install :(
<Kr4t05> Hrm, is there an fsck.ntfs-3g out there?
<mildner_> german help available?
<wladimir> jo
<mildner_> ich hab am bootupmanager rumgeklickt und nun fhrt mein kubuntu immer an die nichtgrafische eingabe hoch
<Feldegast> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kr4t05> Ok... For some reason, even though I use the keep_settings flag and have it set in hdparm.conf, /dev/hdb will not keep DMA on.
<chris__> LINUX ROX
<chris__> THE AS
<chris__> ;)
<zoohouse> Anyone here used UltraVNC? I want to run it on linux or is there an linux aternative to ultravnc?
<RadiantFire> zoohouse: tightvnc
<Feldegast> zoohouse i use tightvnc
<BWolf85> :) I got some widgets now
<calvin_> Hellko
<calvin_> Hello*
<BWolf85> hi
<calvin_> Whats the best IRC client for linux if im going to be serving stuff with DCC?
<david__> howdy partners!
<david__> i was wondering if anyone can help me with a "kill kde" question
<DarkFeeling> hi is there a way to change the bootsplash and set one image i like), (not the splash screen or grub) i mean the Kubuntu image with the blue bar that shows itself when turning on computer or turning off
<david__> darkfeeling, there should be, there is one with gnome, lemme check
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to kde 3.5.7, but when I run adept upgrade, it says kdm depends on kde-bin and kde-data 3.5.6 :/
<DarkFeeling> david__, im using kubuntu 6.10 and kde 3.5.5 if its useful to you :)
<david__> yo, DarkFeeling it's under system settings
<david__> splash screen
<david__> it'll let you change it from there
<RadiantFire> Black_Monkey: try refreshing your package lists
<david__> i'm wondering if anyone can help me kill X so i can install mly 8800 drivers
<DarkFeeling> no thats splas creen i mean bootsplash image
<david__> i hit ctrl+alt+f1
<RadiantFire> Black_Monkey: you may have updated in the middle of the mirror update
<Black_Monkey> RadiantFire: as in a "sudo aptitude update"? Done that
<david__> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<DarkFeeling> that one that appears whe you turn computer off
<RadiantFire> Black_Monkey: yeah
<david__> but i don't get a terminal, i just get some blank prompt
<Black_Monkey> did it again, no difference
<Black_Monkey> where could I find a kdm 3.5.7 package lying about that I could just install?
<DarkFeeling> david2, kdm? isnt that the screen where you type your login and pass?
<RadiantFire> Black_Monkey: yeah, because thats definately not what mine says right now, I just checked
<DarkFeeling> david__, id like to change the blue bar thats right before kdm appears :)
<david__> DarkFeeling: sorry, no idea!
<BWolf85> when u log in dark?
<hesperant> hey all
<david__> hey
<DarkFeeling> you aren undrestanding me ill search the image in google plz wait :)
<SlimeyPete> DarkFeeling: you're talking about the splash screen, presumably. It's done using usplash, I think.
<hanafi> qq peut m'aider
<hanafi> qq peut m'aider
<hanafi> ok
<Black_Monkey> hanafi: je pense que le canal est #kubuntu-fr
<david__> anyone know how to get a terminal promt after you kdm stop? I"m just getting a usless _ prompt that does nothing
<SlimeyPete> david__: have you tried switching to another terminal?
<SlimeyPete> david__: ie by press e.g. alt+f1 or alt+f2
<SlimeyPete> it sounds like you're getting stuck on terminal 7 (which is the one that's reserved for X11)
<DarkFeeling> i found one it isnt the exactly image but it is like http://jeremy.lonien.de/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/usplash.png. that appears when turning on computer, after a while you get kdm you type login and pass, then you get the splash screen and finally the desk
<david__> SlimeyPete: i'm doing ctrl+alt+f1, then kdm stop
<Black_Monkey> what's the command to install a .deb file in a local dir?
<david__> SlimeyPete: i lose my terminal after stoping kdm
<SlimeyPete> david__: have you tried press alt-f1 afterwards, too?
<david__> SlimeyPete: nope, will try that now!
<froojnd> I was updating and at the end was error, couse public key is not available http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22183/ what does that mean how can I fix it and how can I get valid key ??
<DarkFeeling> i found it its this one!! :) http://www.nonsologuide.altervista.org/guide/linux/installare_kubuntu_edgy/kubuntu_6_10_install_02.gif david_
<Black_Monkey> grr, I'm trying to open konqueror, and it's giving an error saying "Protocol not supported - file"
<Black_Monkey> anyone have any idea how I can solve this?
<Moduliz0r> How do I use a serial mouse in Ubuntu? (and how do I enable it from a console)?
<david__> SlimeyPete: thanks! that worked
<SlimeyPete> david__: no problem :)
<DarkFeeling> i found it its this one!! :) http://www.nonsologuide.altervista.org/guide/linux/installare_kubuntu_edgy/kubuntu_6_10_install_02.gif david__
<david__> still can't get the drivers installed since apparently now i need libc or something
<david__> DarkFeeling: cool, nice job
<DarkFeeling> lol im a genius! now how do i change that?
<mike01> anyone here expierenced with chroots?
<osh_> Black_Monkey: Sounds like a kioslave-problem.
<mike01> i was trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot that guide...
<osh_> mike01: I've used it. What's the problem?
<mike01> for one the /etc/dchroot doesnt exist...
<atidem> ciao
<mike01> i found the other config though
<Black_Monkey> osh_: oh right, any idea how to stop that?
<mike01> but when i do dchroot -d it says group sbuild not found
<osh_> !chroot
<osh_> !dchroot
<mike01> the config i found is /etc/schroot/schroot.conf
<osh_> Hmm, no ubou.
<DarkFeeling> why nobody helps me? i know i speak an awful english but its becouse i live in latin america :(
<mike01> but it doesnt match the guide at all
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dchroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike01> yeah that guide is outdated
<david__> DarkFeeling: it's just an obscure question. I can't help you because i just startd using KDE yesterday
<david__> DarkFeeling: there will be someone here woh knows how to do it
<osh_> Black_Monkey: check apt-get for kioslaves. or reinstall konqueror.
<DarkFeeling> okay
<Black_Monkey> kk, thanks
<BWolf85> where do i get the mp3 encoder for K3b
<osh_> mike01: ask a specific question and I might be able to help. I can't walk you through a complete debootstrapchroot.
* NightBird wonders why there isn't a torrent for any of the desktop cd's....
<froojnd> I was updating and at the end was error, couse public key is not available http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22183/ what does that mean how can I fix it and how can I get valid key ??
<osh_> but first I have to put my son to sleep.
<osh_> ..after his mom has finished reading him a bedtime story.
<Ace2016> froojnd: most people just ignore it
<BWolf85> what do u mean ace
<Ace2016> BWolf85: the authentification error, afaik most people ignore it because it does nothing bad
<lacrymology> hey, I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 to make a 32b chroot enviroment
<lacrymology> and dpkg-reconfigure locales is not working for me
<lacrymology> how do I manually configure them, or copy the 64b system ones?
<jon_> i have a bit of a problem
<nuxil> same here
<nuxil> how do i set a dns ?
<Ace2016> same here
<nuxil> i need to set open dns as my default dns ?
<nuxil> howto?
<jon_> using konqueror, im trying to watch a realplayer file. but when i click the link, it tries to open the file with totem
<Ace2016> nuxil: in the router, or in /etc/resolv.conf
<esben> nuxil: Are you sure you do ? Most dhcp servers offers an DNS address, too
<Ace2016> jon_: install kmplayer then konqueror will start using it to play the videos
<Ace2016> jon_: install kmplayer then konqueror will start using it to play the videos
<nuxil> esben, my isp's dns sucks.. it goes down all the time
<Ace2016> woops
<esben> nuxil: Ah, ok. In that case, follow Ace2016's advice :)
<nuxil> Ace2016,  like nameserver "Ip of opendns" in resolv.conf
<Ace2016> nuxil: in /etc/resolv.conf i have the line nameserver 192.168.1.1, just change the ip to opendns and your done
<nuxil> :D
<jon_> what about on gnome? when i use mozilla it wants to play the realplayer file embedded with mplayer which also doesnt work
<crowbar> Ace2016, nuxil,  don't change it.  just add another nameserver line above with the opendns address.
<esben> nuxil: The proper way to set it is in /etc/network/interfaces. See man 5 interfaces
<crowbar> that way if opendns fails, you can fall back to your isp dns.
<KevinAlaska> Anyone know if there is a website that offers opinions on which software is best in KDE... (ie f-stop vs digiKam)?
<nuxil> esben, yes i took a look at that file,.. its empty
<Daisuke_Ido> KevinAlaska: opinions are just that, opinions
<esben> nuxii: No surprise. Most people don't need anything, DHCP takes care of everything
<Daisuke_Ido> but digikam > f-stop in my personal opinion because digikam integrates with kde.
<djdarkman> hy, how can I make qt4 default on my system?
<nuxil> esben, i'll do it simple and just edit resolv.conf :)
<KevinAlaska> ahhh.. true Daisuke
<Ace2016> KevinAlaska: http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/    or     http://www.kde-apps.org/ they are both usefull
<crowbar> djdarkman: Software written for qt4 will use the qt4 libraries automatically.
<KevinAlaska> nice.. thank you Ace2016
<Ace2016> bye all
<esben> nuxil: ok. Just be sure that dhclient doesn't overwrite it... it probably will.
<nuxil> dosent it use that file?
<djdarkman> crowbar: no, I`m trying to compile a qt4 app and it complains that I`m using qt3
<crowbar> djdarkman: do you have the qt -dev packages installed?
<atidem> what's the package that contains nslookup/host/dig programs?
<lacrymology> how do I manually set my locale settings?
<KevinAlaska> well best wishes everyone.. I am off like a wild herd of turtles.. ;)
<savetheWorld> clomp................................ clomp.............................
<esben> djdarkman: See update-alternatives
<sparrw> if i cant put my swap at the beginning of the drive, is it better to have it in the middle or at the end?
<djdarkman> crowbar: yes, I already compiled a qt4 package, but this one seems not to be satisfied with setting the QTDIR
<jon_> can i use mozilla to view embedded realplayer files?
<djdarkman> esben: yes but what parameter should I specify it? :)
<esben> djdarkman: There are three. The easiets is just to run --all, and then look for relevant questions :)
<nuxil> esben, why would dhclient overwrite ip's from resolv.conf?
<esben> nuxil: That's how it works, as I recall
<nuxil> hmm
<lacrymology> my apt-get wont work because my locales aren't quite configured, please help
<esben> nuxil: You can specify name servers in dhclient.conf too, if you prefer
<djdarkman> esben: didn`t work :(
<esben> djdarkman: Remember to rerun configure
<esben> djdarkman: or cmake :)
<djdarkman> esben: it didn`t ask anything for qt
<esben> djdarkman: Usually, configure guesses that stuff from running  qtconfig
<luca__> hi everyone
<esben> djdarkman: But as I have no idea what you are trying to compile...
<luca__> can someone help me configuring properly kmail?
<esben> luca__: Just ask :)
<luca__> ok ;)
<fatman> Hello, I am Fat Man and I weigh 400 pounds!  You can see video of my supreme fatness at www.fat-man.org
<atidem> [19:50]  <atidem> what's the package that contains nslookup/host/dig programs? <-- host, dnsutils
<luca__> I need to set up more than one account with kmail, and have each one linked to a specific smtp server
<luca__> right now, I always have to go into coonfiguration and change the default identity for sending each time I change the box I'm considering...
<nuxil> hmm maybe there is something wrong with my pc.. now i cant even connect to my router. :( www.routerlogin.net doesnt work :(
<lacrymology> nulix try http://yourrouterip
<lacrymology> probably http://192.16.0.1
<lacrymology> probably http://192.168.0.1 I mean
<esben> luca__: Set up an identity for each, then set the special transport under advanced for each identity
<esben> luca__: I use that trick for having different languages for different accounts :)
<BWolf85> 192.168.1.1 is a very common one
<nuxil> lacrymology, that works
<lacrymology> nuxil: then you are having routing problems, the network's working fine
<nuxil> but i should be able to connect to my router
<lacrymology> nuxil: if the config page opened, you were
<stamen> if I wan't to remove kde from kubuntu, can it be made to ubuntu with installing GNOME, or I have to do clean instalation?
<nuxil> lacrymology, i get timed out
<nuxil> no page opens
<raylu> stamen, that makes no sense.
<raylu> !kubuntu
<lacrymology> uhm
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<lacrymology> reboot the router?
<nuxil> i can connect localy to apache
<lacrymology> ping google.com
<stamen> raylu: why
<nuxil> that worked'
<lacrymology> really?
<raylu> stamen, becuase kubuntu IS ubuntu. the only differences is kubuntu uses kde and ubuntu uses gnome
<nuxil> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<nuxil> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1010ms
<lacrymology> ok, whatever
<stamen> I think all is the same but X servers are different
<raylu> nuxil, what's the problem?
<raylu> stamen, no...same x server. different gui
<nuxil> something is strange
<lacrymology> so you can ping, out but you can't get into your router?
<stamen> raylu: yes, excuse me :)
<nuxil> lacrymology, right,, or any other webpage
<stamen> raylu: so I don't have to do clean install
<raylu> stamen, if you want gnome, you can install ubuntu-desktop. there is no such thing as ubuntu without gnome...
<lacrymology> ifconfig tells you your ip as 192.168 something?
<nuxil> yep 192.168.1.4
<raylu> (well, that's not entirely true, but whatever)
<fuxs> hi
<raylu> nuxil, what's the problem?
<nuxil> raylu, i cant connect to any webpages or my router..
<raylu> you have apache running locally?
<nuxil> i thought it was my ips's dns was down again.. but it looks like its something else
<luca__> esben: sorry I did not answer, telephone :) trying it now, thanks!
<nuxil> raylu, yes
<lacrymology> doesn't anybody know what do I have to do to set up the locales?
<esben> 
<esben>                                                                                 luca__: Shout at me if it doesn't work :)
<esben>             lu
<esben> sorry, cat :/
<nuxil> hehe
<raylu> nuxil, what brand is the router?
<mike01> so how do i get a chroot working?
<nuxil> netgear
<raylu> what did you tytpe in to access your router?
<fdoving> lacrymology: what is your locale problem?
<BWolf85> nuxil have u tried kwifimanager
<nuxil> routerlogin.net is what i usaly do to connect to it
<raylu> BWolf85, if he can ping google, i dont think kwm will help
<raylu> nuxil, have you tried 192.168.0.1?
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> times out
<raylu> how about .1.1, .0.0, .1.0? :P
<raylu> it's usually one of those
<nuxil> the routers ip is 192.168.1.1
<raylu> oh. i'm guessing that doesn't work either?
<nuxil> nop.. i tryed
<raylu> how about 192.168.1.1:8080? and what model is it?
<nuxil> netgear wgt624
<nuxil> im connected with wire to it
<nuxil> strange thing is.. ktorrent | xchat is working
<nuxil> but no web browser
<nuxil> ping also works
<nuxil> im probealy hacked :O
<nuxil> lol jk
<yuriy> i'm trying to set dns servers, and my changes seem to disappear every time i restart
<yuriy> tried both in gnome and kde
<raylu> try guarddog. maybe :80 is being blocked
<raylu> i g2g though
<yuriy> could n-m have something to do with it?
<nuxil> im not blocking anything,, as i havent set up a firewall
<nuxil> "iptables"
<Jacko2007> how do I enable divx playback?
<juarez> que  haciendo
<nuxil> this is a pain in the ass
<mike01> how do i get sounds to work?
<BWolf85> nuxil i missed the problem sorry
<mike01> xmms works if i select alsa and manually select my sound card
<mike01> but kde sounds or anything else doesnt work
<nuxil> BWolf85, i cant connect to my router. i cant connect to any webpages.. all i get it times out. strange thing is i can ping all host in the network.. also hosts outside the network.. ktorrent | xchat is the only apps i can go online with
<BWolf85> what wifi managers do u have
<nuxil> im connected with wire to the router
<nuxil> its managed | configured trough web interface
<BWolf85> ok so u arent doing it wireless?
<nuxil> nop
<BWolf85> so 192.168.1.1 doesnt work?
<DarkFeeling> hi again, how can i change the bootsplash?(not grub splash or splash screen, see the image) http://www.nonsologuide.altervista.org/guide/linux/installare_kubuntu_edgy/kubuntu_6_10_install_02.gif
<nuxil> i can ping it. but not connect to in with a web browser.. the way im suppose to login to the router is routerlogin.net with a web browser
<nuxil> dosent work
<yuriy> nuxil:what web browser?
<mike01> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nuxil> firefox and konqeror
<nuxil> thouse are the ones i use
<MartyMcFly> what's the name of the PDF viewer in kubuntu?
<BWolf85> so u can ping but not actually bring something up
<DarkFeeling> MartyMcFly, i think is Kpdf
<MartyMcFly> DarkFeeling: damn, that means that when I installed ubuntu-desktop it changed all the default apps to the GNOME ones - is there any way to reset them all back to the KDE apps?
<nuxil> hmm
<DarkFeeling> MartyMcFly, Kpdf is an kde app
<DarkFeeling> MartyMcFly, and i have no idea how to do that sorry. but you can still go to k menu, excecute comman and type kpdf if u want to run it :)
<MartyMcFly> DarkFeeling: okay, thanks nonetheless ;)
<DarkFeeling> anyway nobady helps me :( its too difficult what im trying to do?
<BWolf85> what is it still change the load page?
<Lynoure> DarkFeeling: but that is what kubuntu has by default?
<Lynoure> DarkFeeling: did you lose it somehow?
<tom_> whats the screenshot program on kde called?
<DarkFeeling> Lynoure, nop im tryin to change it
<BWolf85> tom Ksnapshot
<tom_> thnx
<BWolf85> its under graphics
<DarkFeeling> Lynoure, do you know how can i set one i like?
<BWolf85> dark: thats what my kubuntu came with and looks like
<Lynoure> DarkFeeling: googling for   changing kubuntu loading screen   seems promising
<DarkFeeling> lol
<DarkFeeling> okay
<Lynoure> DarkFeeling: it's called usplash, it seems
<DarkFeeling> ok that hleps thanks
<Lynoure> DarkFeeling: and here is the howto: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Different_usplash
<DarkFeeling> coooooooool
* Lynoure , bringing googlefu to people. =)
<nadir> what kernel are you guys shipping with the latest release
<Lynoure> DarkFeeling: unfortunately though that is not telling how to get a truly custom picture, but I bet it is somewhere...
<BWolf85> 7.04 im sure
<Lynoure> DarkFeeling: here, but not for the timid, it seems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323520&page=4
<nadir> what kernel are you guys shipping with the latest release ?
<DarkFeeling> Lynoure, ok thanks :)
<nadir> 2.6.20 ?
<Lynoure> nadir: seems like 2.6.20-15.
<mahdi_> 2.6.20-15-386 i think
<nadir> i see, ok cool
<nadir> seems like getting an error with it
<nadir> on an asus p5b mobo
<nadir> even though the putback was put in 2.6.18
<nadir> for that
<shellyb> can anyone save me ubuntu woe
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<nadir> can't access tty; job control turned off
<Lynoure> shellyb: maybe, if you tell what is the matter?
<nadir> i see this on the forums
<nadir> but no solution
<shellyb> Trying to share the internet through a main pc......which is connected to the internet via remote access point
<shellyb> i have 2 ethernet cards....Wired ethernet card --- eth0 (connects to router which shares to multiple computers)
<shellyb> Wireless ethernet card --- ra1 (connects to the remote access point)
<shellyb> here is a picture to the link    http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=33235&d=1179933668
<shellyb> lol
<shellyb> I had all of this setup in windows xp......by bridging the two nics.....
<Lynoure> shellyb: your link does not work, requires login.
<fdoving> shellyb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing is quite good.
<yuriy> ok i removed networkmanager and my DNS is still not getting saved
<yuriy> anybody have any ideas why that might happen?
<fdoving> shellyb: i recommend the "other approach" on that site, dnsmasq and ipmasq.
<fdoving> yuriy: what is the situation?
<shellyb> okay....ill give all of that a try....thanks :)
<BWolf85> i love linux now :)
<sparrw> fresh kubuntu feisty installation.  first thing i did was install firefox.  it has an empty File menu.  help?
<yuriy> fdoving: i'm trying to add a dns address, and it gets reset on every reboot
<zarilion> h:) im trying to get translucency in KDE but it wont work>< anyone have any tips?
<BWolf85> what are you trying zarilion?
<fdoving> yuriy: where do you set it?
<thefirstdude> translucency?
<ninina_> I just killed this system...now I has to install again T_T
<yuriy> fdoving: i've tried in kde's and gnome's network settings
<yuriy> what's the config file for it?
<zarilion> BWolf85, configure window bahavior
<fdoving> yuriy: /etc/resolv.conf can be used, it will probably be re-set. do you use dhcp?
<yuriy> fdoving: right now it is using dhcp. is that the problem? :[
<fdoving> yuriy: yes.
<mahdi_> anyone using a gefore 8xxx card could tell me how it performs in fiesty?
<fdoving> yuriy: dhcp is there to query an external machine/router for the network setup information. among them DNS.
<zarilion> pretty good mahdi_
<frojnd> hello there, where in enlightment e17 can I see ststem configuration for desktop ???
<yuriy> fdoving: *oops* *complains to boss for bad instructions*
<mahdi_> zarilion: cool, putting together a parts list for a new gig, didn't see anything past the 7 series on the hardware wiki
<fdoving> yuriy: you can override that in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf with the 'prepend domain-name-servers ip.of.d.ns;' key.
<zarilion> mahdi_, i just installed it on my main pc, and dont have any problems with wow or bling bling dekstops:P
<hyper_ch> hiho, when I start kontact how do I make kaggregator to also auto-start and check my rss feeds?
<hyper_ch> zarilion: bling bling desktops... that's cute :)
<mahdi_> zarilion: and where would we be without bling bling desktops. i submit nowhere!
<zarilion> hyper_ch, mahdi_ , i actually dont like bling bling dekstops but had to try it:P
<zarilion> only thing i want is transparent windows:P
<hyper_ch> zarilion: same here and xubuntu offers that with ease :)
<hyper_ch> I still wonder why windoze needs like a 3ghz dual core cpu, 4gb ram and 20gb diskspace with a $300 video card to have effects not even as cool as beryl or compiz
<zarilion> hyper_ch, cool:) just started with KDE:P been using gnome for a few months now and thought id try something new:P
<hakaisou> !ipconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> zarilion: I also started with gnome, then kde and now xfce... the only bling bling I need is my desktop wallpaper changer and the transparency...
<hakaisou> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hakaisou> darnit
<hyper_ch> hakaisou: what do you need to know?
<hakaisou> i need to find my internal ip on my home network for this machine
<hakaisou> and, if possible, set it to a static ip
<zarilion> hyper_ch, yeah. same as me:P bling is to much for meh:P
<ninina_> anyone know how to unlock apt-get...adept crashed during an install and now apt-get thinks it's still installing so I can't use it
<hyper_ch> hakaisou: in the terminal:   cat /etc/network/interfaces
<hyper_ch> hakaisou: or use in the terminal     ifconfig
<hyper_ch> ninina_: very likely the adept socket is still there
<sima> the best? KUBUNTU or UBUNTU ?
<hyper_ch> Xubuntu
<hyper_ch> sima: but a best depends on the criteria applied for selection
<peruus> perazin
<hyper_ch> sima: hence it's a pretty individual thing
<ninina_> hyper_ch: as I don't know what that is, how do I deal with it
<hakaisou> i prefer kubuntu, cause I like KDE over Gnome
<sima> hyper_ch:  ;)
<hyper_ch> ninina_: you could try:  ps aux | grep adept
<hyper_ch> ninina_: does it return anything?
<zarilion> hyper_ch, but i like the chance to minimize the windows to just the top bar and just see it when i toggle it:)
<ninina_> hyper_ch: it returns grep adept
<BWolf85> i like kubuntu as well much more over ubuntu
<hyper_ch> ninina_: how about a reboot? ^^
<ninina_> hyper_ch: already tried that
<PhinnFort> BWolf85: KDE :D
<hyper_ch> BWolf85: I would be surprised if you'd like Ubuntu over Kubuntu but still use Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> !dpkgfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkgfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BWolf85> what phinn?
<PhinnFort> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<PhinnFort> BWolf85: KDE is what separates Ubuntu and KUbuntu
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: at least someone knows here something... I just pretend to :)
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: I'm just a pretender too, don't be fooled by the bot-misuse;)
<PhinnFort> ninina_: did you catch that?
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: you at least knew what to look for :)
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: well, been there done that;)
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: you could use:  !adeptfix | ninina_
<BWolf85> i know i like kde better as saying that i prefer kubuntu
<Sergo-Kubuntu> hey why the click on desktop is not working?
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: I just wasn't sure about what it was;)
<Sergo-Kubuntu> i can't click anything on desktop
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: ?
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: ah ok :)
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: right click?
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: my most used bot-command is !restricted
<Sergo-Kubuntu> and left click too
<Sergo-Kubuntu> only the windows
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: KDesktop could be dead
<Sergo-Kubuntu> ah ok
<Sergo-Kubuntu> PhinnFort: how to resolve this?
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: try to kill and restart it "killall kdesktop && kdesktop" in "run command"
<weedar_> In case you guys don't already know, Belkin sucks
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: if that doesn't solve it, try to log in again
<ninina_> k workeded
<PhinnFort> :D
<mahdi_> is there a graphical way to show how much space is left on a drive?
<PhinnFort> !kdf | mahdi_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !info kdf | mahdi_
<weedar_> I just bought a new belkin router and their web-interface doesn't work on anything else than ie6 running on windows
<ubotu> mahdi_: kdf: disk space utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 338 kB, installed size 988 kB
<hyper_ch> mahdi_: sure there is.... I just don't know how... *g*  open a terminal and enter:   fd -l
<PhinnFort> weedar_: hyper_ch the kde version is called "kdf";)
<mahdi_> neato, dabu
<hyper_ch> ups.. I meant to write:   df -l
<PhinnFort> weedar_: there's scripts available to install IE under Wine
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: I don't have kde :)
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: what is this channel again?
<PhinnFort> :P
<weedar_> PhinnFort: yeah I tried the IEs4linux and got IE running but the web-interface still won't talk to me
<hyper_ch> weedar_: there IE4Linux
<hyper_ch> weedar_: you could install vmware and then a winxp or win2000 or win98
<weedar_> hyper_ch: I do have a computer with vmware with a winxp image, I just don't have a keyboard for it..guess I could install freenx though..
<PhinnFort> try qemu or virtualbox
<hyper_ch> weedar_: yes :) or x11 forwarding
<hyper_ch> if the other with the winxp image has an ssh server
<weedar_> hyper_ch: yeah, it has ssh running, I guess turning on x11 forwarding would be the easiest solution
* style is back.
* PhinnFort has been here all the time
<hyper_ch> weedar_: so many options to accomplish a thing... how is one able to choose one... in windows it's so much simpler... no options at all.. take-it-or-leave-it ;)
<PhinnFort> take it or switch;)
* hyper_ch still has a konversation problem... when I close it and restart it... how do I make akreggator to auto-check the feeds?
<weedar_> Heh, now I have the problem that I have no idea what the IP of my other computer is, isn't there a tool to scan the LAN to see which IPs are in use?
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: right click on the akregator icon, "set up" (or similar, i have a norwegian locale), and set the auto-fetch thingy
<trotek> if i chroot into my installation from the livecd i can't use my wireless connection. is this fixable?
<PhinnFort> !info nmap | weedar_
<ubotu> weedar_: nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<trotek> or do i need a wired connection?
<illriginal> Hey guys? I'm trying to install Internet Explorer on Ubuntu Edgy with these instructions: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<weedar_> PhinnFort: ok, I thought it only did port-scan on a specific IP. Cool
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: ah there are start-up options :) thx
<illriginal> But I cannot install the Internet Explorer
<PhinnFort> weedar_: use "-sP" to just ping hosts
<PhinnFort> weedar_: try "nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-254"
* PhinnFort doesn't remember how to automatically select a subnet
<hyper_ch> weedar_: phinnfort was quicker... I'd suggested writing a shell script that keeps pinging the network :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<hyper_ch> illriginal: why do you want the IE?
<Sergo-Kubuntu> what's the time now
<weedar_> illriginal: I just installed ie via ies4linux - what's the problem?
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: 21:09
<Sergo-Kubuntu> thanks
<PhinnFort> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<illriginal> weedar
<hyper_ch> illriginal: have you already installed wine?
<illriginal> i get this error
<illriginal> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<illriginal> when trying to install it
<hyper_ch> today I'm too slow....
<PhinnFort> illriginal: try the ies4linux, ok?
<Sergo-Kubuntu> PhinnFort: from where are you? :)
<illriginal> this is the instructions im using: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: Norway;)
<PhinnFort> illriginal: what do you do when you get the error?
<illriginal> hyper, yes i have win installed
<illriginal> wine*
<hyper_ch> I wouldn't use the wine-hq repos...
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: why not?
<weedar_> PhinnFort: thanks, that worked - although it appears that my other computer does not in fact have an IP
<weedar_> which is weird, it is setup to use dhcp..
<hyper_ch> normally falko makes excellent howtos but in this case I'd go with the ubuntu packages
<illriginal> phinnfort: hold on
<PhinnFort> weedar_: hmm
<hyper_ch> weedar_: is it connected?
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: I use the Winehq packages, and they work very well
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: I had problems with them back on edgy
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: well, they work excellent here
<weedar_> hyper_ch: hehe, I just checked that before you asked ;) It is connected..But I'll try to reboot the machine (since I can't "do" anything on it to get a new dhcp release) and switch the cable
<illriginal> phinnfort: http://pastebin.ca/505798
<hyper_ch> now that's a hot chick on my desktop
<weedar_> illriginal: all I did was install cabextract and wine, didn't have to add any repositories either (except multiverse / universe)
<PhinnFort> weedar_: i386 or x86_64?
<weedar_> PhinnFort: i386
<hyper_ch> illriginal: 32bit or 64bi?
<illriginal> 32bit
<PhinnFort> weedar_: I don't think Ubuntu supplies 64-bit packages
<weedar_> illriginal: you get the error while running ies4linux ?
<PhinnFort> illriginal: it's a simple error
<illriginal> no when i TRY to install it
<PhinnFort> illriginal: a proxy variable is set which shouldn't
<PhinnFort> hang on
<illriginal> ok Phinnfort :D
<hyper_ch> illriginal: you ahven't downloaded it
<weedar_> PhinnFort: not sure why you're telling me that, I'm not running on a 64-bit machine :)
<illriginal> hyper.. i know.. it wont let me ><
<illriginal> i get an error
<illriginal> while trying to download
<hyper_ch> illriginal: download it through the browser
<hyper_ch> does that work?
<PhinnFort> illriginal: try wget --no-proxy http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<illriginal> ok
<PhinnFort> illriginal: does it work now?
<illriginal> woohoo
<PhinnFort> :D
<illriginal> this is what i got: http://pastebin.ca/505807
<hyper_ch> illriginal: you really want to infiltrate your computer with M$ stuff?
<illriginal> hyper.. i need this for a job application
<BWolf85> hmm doesnt fit together...get linux to run ie
<illriginal> i NEED this job.
<hyper_ch> illriginal: well, the download worked :)
<PhinnFort> illriginal: that means it downloaded okay, you can now proceed with the how-to
<hyper_ch> illriginal: now you can untar the file
* hyper_ch doesn't need a job... just money
<PhinnFort> same here;)
<illriginal> thanks PhinnFort and hyper, i'm gonna go follow the rest of the instructions... ill be back to give you the good or bad news LOL
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> best of luck
<hyper_ch> illriginal: you are sure you don't want to replace Kubuntu with Xubuntu? I heard MSIE runs a lot better on Xubuntu *smile*
<weedar_> allthough I think illriginal will have problems with the script itself as it also uses wget to get windows-stuff
<illriginal> hyper lol im actually on ubuntu, not kubuntu
<hyper_ch> weedar_: why do you think so?
<PhinnFort> illriginal: can you paste your the ".bashrc" file in your home directory?
<PhinnFort> it's hidden
* hyper_ch love HTTrack
<weedar_> hyper_ch: I just installed ies4linux some 10-15 minutes ago, it downloaded alot of files in a way that looked very similar to wget
<hyper_ch> illriginal: cat ~/.bashrc
<weedar_> of course it could use another method, but I doubt it :)
<hyper_ch> weedar_: how are you proceeding with your keyboard-less computer=?
<weedar_> hyper_ch: just rebooted it with a new cable, nmap does not report any new IPs on the network
<hyper_ch> weedar_: seems like you have to flip over the keyboard...
<PhinnFort> weedar_: you could install ettercap and use it, but it would be overkill, imho;)
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: are you sure you're using the right range?
<illriginal> Phinnfort ><
<PhinnFort> 192.168.0.x?
<illriginal> i got another proxy error
<hyper_ch> illriginal: upon doing ....?
<PhinnFort> illriginal: can you paste the output of "export"?
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: wget fouling out again
<weedar_> PhinnFort: well, my laptop, which I'm on atm has the ip 192.168.2.3 so I assume the desktop machine should have an ip in the range 192.168.2-2-10
<illriginal> phinnfort: http://pastebin.ca/505817
<illriginal> output of export?
<illriginal> I don't understand
<hyper_ch> weedar_: could be 192.168.2-255
<PhinnFort> illriginal: can you run the two following commands, before rerunning the ./ies4linux?: export http_proxy="" and export ftp_proxy=""
<illriginal> ok
<hyper_ch> weedar_: btw, is it's ethernet port blinking for any data stuff?
<illriginal> i pasted those into the command
<illriginal> and it does nothing
<illriginal> didn't get an output
<k3ks> hi! i once again have trouble with beryl+KDE
<PhinnFort> illriginal: it shouldn't output anything
<illriginal> oh ok
<Sergo-Kubuntu> hello, i can't use the sudo aptitude , got the
<PhinnFort> !beryl | k3ks
<ubotu> k3ks: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<weedar_> hyper_ch: there are two LEDs, I think one is just used if there is a cable present, the other one (yellow/orange) pulses so I guess there is some activity
<illriginal> now proceed with installation?
<Sergo-Kubuntu> '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<PhinnFort> illriginal: they just set some variables
<illriginal> ah understood
<PhinnFort> illriginal: run the script again: "./ies4linux"
<PhinnFort> !adeptfix | Sergo-Kubuntu
<ubotu> Sergo-Kubuntu: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Sergo-Kubuntu> i didn't use Adept..
<Sergo-Kubuntu> only Konsole..
<nuu> evening
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: do you have any other packaging programs open by any chance?
<Sergo-Kubuntu> didn't used
<illriginal> PhinnFort: Do you realize, you're the MAN!??!
<Sergo-Kubuntu> PhinnFort, nope
<k3ks> if i start a kde the screen flashes several times black, and then i have no window decortions and nothing is usable
<Sergo-Kubuntu> oh
<Sergo-Kubuntu> i see now
<Sergo-Kubuntu> the adept crashed
<PhinnFort> Sergo-Kubuntu: if you're extremely sure, just run the commands
<hyper_ch> weedar_: yes, does the other pulse when you un/replug the cable?
<PhinnFort> illriginal: I realize now;)
<illriginal> it's downloading/installing files now :)
<PhinnFort> :D
<Sergo-Kubuntu> PhinnFort the adept is open , i didn't sow
<illriginal> brb!
<Sergo-Kubuntu> to update the systen
<PhinnFort> :P
<Sergo-Kubuntu> :D
<PhinnFort> ;)
<hyper_ch> World of Padman looks like fun
* PhinnFort is going to install IE himself now, just for the kicks of it
<BWolf85> world of padman?
<PhinnFort> !find padman
<ubotu> Package/file padman does not exist in feisty
<hyper_ch> http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?media&gallery=action
<mahdi_> world of padman doesn't have a native package that I saw, but doesn't have any dependencies
<mahdi_> and it is pretty fun
<mahdi_> haven't figured out the spraypaint button though, which would help my score considerably
<PhinnFort> looks kinda freaky;)
<hyper_ch> mahdi_: I first ahve to finish my master thesis and then I can have a look at it :) but it's bookmarked :)
<mahdi_> heh, check out warsow while your at it, uses the quake 2 engine
<hyper_ch> *bookmarked*
<Bree> Why is it when I click the X of the VCL media player, it disappears but still palys?
<Bree> VLC*
<WorkRoey> hello
<WorkRoey> hey Bree
<Bree> Hi WorkRoey
<Bree> :D
<Bree> plays*
<WorkRoey> does Kubuntu support installing to a system with / and /home as separate XFS partitions on softraid1 ?
<WorkRoey> Brianna?
<PhinnFort> WorkRoey: i don't have raid, but I do have two different partitions
<WorkRoey> oh, ok.
<WorkRoey> PhinnFort:  but do you use XFS on /
<WorkRoey> I wnat to know if GRUB can do that these days
<PhinnFort> WorkRoey: humm, you could have a separate /boot
<PhinnFort> that's what I do
<weedar_> hyper_ch: what's your thesis on?
<WorkRoey> PhinnFort:  how come?
<hyper_ch> weedar_: the Implementation of the UN-Convention on Elimination of any Discrimination Against Women (CEDAW) in Switzerland
<illriginal> hey weedar_ once it's installed, where do I find it to open Internet Explorer?
<PhinnFort> WorkRoey: both so I can have several extended partitions with different OS's on, and so grub doesn't have to worry about my /'s
<illriginal> PhinnFort: You are a great help, thanks alot!
<PhinnFort> illriginal: on the desktop, i believe
<illriginal> wooot
<illriginal> you're right
<weedar_> illriginal: : ~/bin/ie6
<illriginal> damn
<PhinnFort> :P
<illriginal> good stuff
<WorkRoey> PhinnFort:  do you mind coming to #xfs for a sec, they persauded me not to use a separate /boot and i want to see this issue reasoned out
<illriginal> brb im gonna see if i can do my application now
<illriginal> :D
<PhinnFort> WorkRoey: I just used it because I thought it sounded good when I partitioned
<hyper_ch> WorkRoey: why using xfs?
<WorkRoey> hyper_ch:  what else would I use ;)
<hyper_ch> having a seperate /boot can be good...
<hyper_ch> WorkRoey: ext3?
<PhinnFort> WorkRoey: ext3 is just as good, afaik
<PhinnFort> at least the newer versions
<PhinnFort> and with b-tree (?) and stuff enabled
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: b-tree? stuff enabled?
<WorkRoey> I'm happy with XFS really
<PhinnFort> hyper_ch: there's a lot of flags to enable different stuff in EXT3
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: I'm just a default-settings user :)
<illriginal> ack!
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: btw, someone has a problem.. feisty won't start and stops at this:  runnig local boot scripts (etc/rc.local) [ok]    --> however the recovery mode works... any idea?
<illriginal> I need java ><
<hyper_ch> illriginal: install it
<illriginal> I have java though ><
<illriginal> Java Web start
<hyper_ch> illriginal: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<hyper_ch> illriginal: I guess you do not have sun java
<illriginal> ok
<slicknick> anyone able to get a mac osx install dvd to boot in vmware?
* hyper_ch doesn't have a mac osx dvd
<hyper_ch> slicknick: is it bootable?
<slicknick> ive even created an iso with 'dd' and pointed vmware to the iso, no go
<illriginal> Java Enabled YES
<illriginal> Java Applets Enabled Enabled
<illriginal> Java Virtual Machine FAIL
<VSpike> does anyone recommend intalling the 3.5.7 packages on feisty?
<VSpike> I installed 3.5.6 on edgy and had problems.  Then again, they are supposed to be mostly bugfixes and stability improvements.  So I don't know whether it's a good idea or not.
<hyper_ch> illriginal: hmmm
<illriginal> hyper_ch I pasted: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<bdgraue> hi all, i'm on feisty, i can't get any connection with isdn, can someone help me please? i read the wiki already
<illriginal> but it gives me a long list of things that were held back?
<sumashod> hallo leute
<illriginal> hyper_ch: http://pastebin.ca/505847
<hyper_ch> illriginal: maybe try java5-jre
<illriginal> ok
<hyper_ch> illriginal: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<weedar> I am able to acces the router's web-interface when connecting through wireless, it just didn't work when I was connected through a cable
<hyper_ch> PhinnFort: btw, someone has a problem.. feisty won't start and stops at this:  runnig local boot scripts (etc/rc.local) [ok]    --> however the recovery mode works... any idea?
<illriginal> now that's installing
<hyper_ch> weedar: strange.... but now you got access
<hyper_ch> illriginal: I have both here installed :)
<illriginal> ah nice both 5 and 6?
<weedar> hyper_ch: yeah, I guess I should be happy. I just hate not knowing WHY it didn't work wired :)
<hyper_ch> weedar: hmmm, those "why"s can haunt one for a life-time...
<hyper_ch> weedar: ;)
<Osiris207> hiya everyone
<EverythingEvil> anyone know why my numlock wont work
<Lennings> Hello, i need help! Im trying to install VSOUND and i need some help with that... Im doing the steps that the website told me to do.. 1 extractthe vsound tarball, (done) 2Change into the vsound directory (done) 3 Configure and build the program.. Thats when i do wrong... I type ./configure but my console says : ./configure: No such file or directory... What the heck am i doin wrong, please someone tell me :D
<Osiris207> i am still having wifi trouble
<hyper_ch> Lennings: vsound is in a repository...
<bdgraue> hi all, i'm on feisty, i can't get any connection with isdn  avm fritzcard pci
<hyper_ch> Lennings: it would be simpler to isntall it from there
<Lennings> hyper_ch: what does that mean?
<Lennings> hyper_ch: from where? :P im new in kubuntu
<hyper_ch> Lennings: open a terminal and execute this two commands
<WorkRoey> Bree:  is your nick short for Brianna, or is it Bree for Briarius in Appleseed?
<hyper_ch> Lennings:  sudo apt-get update
<hyper_ch> Lennings: and then
<hyper_ch> Lennings: apt-cache search vsound
<Bree> Bree is short for Sabreena, WorkRoey
<WorkRoey> *ohh*, got it.
<hyper_ch> Lennings: paste the output of the second command here
<Bree> :P
<Lennings> vsound - Virtual loopback sound recorder and real audio converter
<hyper_ch> bdgraue: simplest way is to not use iden ;)
<WorkRoey> Bree:  I've always liked the nick since it reminds me of Brie cheese and because Baree in hebrew means healthy
<Lennings> hyper_ch: vsound - Virtual loopback sound recorder and real audio converter
<Bree> Oh, nifty. Haha.
<hyper_ch> Lennings: this means that there is a precompiled package available for auto-download and auto-install
<bdgraue> hyper_ch: ?
<bdgraue> iden?
<Bree> No one ever called me Bree but my aunt before I started using it here, WorkRoey/ :P
<hyper_ch> Lennings: you can use adept or synaptic to isntall it (graphical interface)
<Lennings> hyper_ch: adept
<hyper_ch> Lennings: or you can use the command line which is also fairly simple
<WorkRoey> Bree:  :)
<Lennings> hyper_ch: command please.
<hyper_ch> Lennings: [command line] :    sudo aptitude install vsound
<EverythingEvil> anyone know why my numlock might not be working?
<Osiris207> anyone here any good with wifi?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: or (if you don't want all recommended packages with it use:     sudo apt-get install vsound
<WorkRoey> Bree:  by any chance, are you into languages?
<illriginal> Ack...
<hyper_ch> bdgraue: iden --> isdn
<Bree> Eh, WorkRoey?
<EverythingEvil> i just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu and it worked previously
<illriginal> it won't work with the internet explorer 6.0
<WorkRoey> Bree:  was just a thought
<hyper_ch> !metaquestion | Osiris207
<ubotu> Osiris207: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lennings> hyper_ch: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? is this a problem?
<WorkRoey> Bree:  there's a #linguistics channel here ya know
<hyper_ch> Lennings: do you have adept open?
<Bree> I have no clue what that means, WorkRoey. :P
<WorkRoey> Bree:  many other women
<WorkRoey> ahhh
<WorkRoey> linguistics, study of languages
<Lennings> hyper_ch: no.
<Osiris207> lol ok for the 8th time on here ;p
<bdgraue> hyper_ch: kk, but if there is no other way...
<hyper_ch> Lennings: hmmm.... please paste the output of the following commands
<Bree> I knew that, I just. I dont know what I was confused about. Anyways, I dont study anything at the moment. :P And all I know is English
<hyper_ch> Lennings:   ps aux | grep adept
<hyper_ch> Lennings:   ps aux | grep synaptic
<WorkRoey> Bree:  aye
<WorkRoey> hehe
<hyper_ch> bdgraue: never had to deal with isdn on linux
<WorkRoey> ok, I'm gone
<WorkRoey> see ya :)
<Lennings> root     18512  0.0  0.0   1712   476 ?        Ss   20:22   0:00 sh -c adept_manager
<Lennings> root     18513 97.0  5.2  87028 54124 ?        Sl   20:22  86:16 adept_manager
<Lennings> kim      19552  0.0  0.0   2884   752 pts/1    R+   21:50   0:00 grep adept
<illriginal> >< im gonna have to install windows xp
<hyper_ch> illriginal: using virtualbox?
<Osiris207> i have a rtl8185 chipset wifi card , that does not seem to be working properly on kubuntu , the driver for it was blacklisted as it tends to be buggy sometimes , i so now i get to see thew wireless networks around me , i just cannot connect to them
<illriginal> virtualbox?...
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Okey :P
<illriginal> no.
<illriginal> i don't think so.
<illriginal> im not sure honestly.
<EverythingEvil> vmware?
<hyper_ch> illriginal: well, virtualbox or vmware let you install a virtual windows within your linux.... but it is a ressource hog
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Ok? :P
<hyper_ch> Lennings: adept is open
<bdgraue> hyper_ch: you are a damn lucky human being, i try to install an pc for a friend of mine, and if i cant get isdn running he will buy a windows *cry*
<hyper_ch> Lennings: run:   sudo kill 18512
<hyper_ch> Lennings: run:   sudo kill 18513
<illriginal> Ack... the problem I have is the virtual machine...
<illriginal> it's not being read
<nadir> what does --| do in "Boot Options ._size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash --|" ???
<Lennings> hyper_ch: done.
<hyper_ch> Lennings: that will kille those processes...
<bernier> Hi, is there a way to uninstall kopete?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: now you do:   sudo aptitude (or apt-get) install vsound
<Lennings> hyper_ch: done
<hyper_ch> Lennings: does it work now?
<Lennings> hyper_ch: its installed.. i think
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Is this it?
<hyper_ch> bernier: sudo apt-get remove kopete
<hyper_ch> Lennings: what did it say?
<hyper_ch> bdgraue: have you searched ubuntuforums.rog ?
<illriginal> weedar_ are you here?
<hyper_ch> bdgraue: have you searched ubuntuforums.org ?
<hyper_ch> illriginal: how do you mean not being read?
<bernier> hyper_ch: it also removes kubuntu desktop, does it matter?
<hyper_ch> bernier: yes it does :)
<hyper_ch> bernier: except if you want to switch to Gnome or Xfce
<Lennings> hyper_ch: kim@Uber:~$ sudo aptitude install vsound , Reading package lists... Done BLABLABLA , Setting up vsound (0.6-4.1) ...
<bernier> hyper_ch: i mean it wonnt't scre anyting
<illriginal> it's not being detected by the website that needs me to have java virtual machine in order to do the application
<hyper_ch> Lennings: yes, it should be installed now
<Lennings> hyper_ch: No errors whatsoever.
<bdgraue> hyper_ch: i searched in the wiki and forum.ubuntuusers.de
<Lennings> hyper_ch: If i dont find it in the kmenu... Do i have to start from console everytime?
<hyper_ch> illriginal: there are some packages for java virtual machine
<hyper_ch> illriginal: execute in the terminal   apt-cache search jvm
<hyper_ch> illriginal: it will list plenty of them... but I have no clue what you need
<hyper_ch> Lennings: I don't know if it is a console program... it just might be the menu hasn't refreshed yet... you could try to log out of x and login again
<bernier> hyper_ch: also, since i recompiled my kernel, I have no sound
<hyper_ch> bernier: why do you want to recompile your kernel?
<weedar> Lennings: you can add menu items with kmenuedit
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Yes, brb okey.
<illriginal> cacao - Java virtual machine
<illriginal> ?
<bernier> hyper_ch: for the fun of doing it
<Lennings> Weedar: yes okej
<bernier> hyper_ch: but its already done , im on it right now
<hyper_ch> illriginal: I don't know which one you need.... you can try them
<hyper_ch> bernier: then good luck :)
<illriginal> how do I download it?
<Lennings> Im back.
<Lennings> Im back
<hyper_ch> illriginal: sudo apt-get install "program name" --> sudo apt-get install cacao
<hyper_ch> Lennings: is it now in the menu somewhere?
<Lennings> hyper_ch: hmm, no icon, shall i try in konsole?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: yes try... just enter   vsound
<Lennings> hyper_ch: hmm, a bunch of stuff just came up... But no program is starting...
<Lennings> hyper_ch: vsound - digitally record output of an OSS audio programvsound [options]  program arguments
<sparrw> im starting to think it might actually not be possible to just put linux on an intel mac mini
<hyper_ch> Lennings: then it's a console program
<Lennings> hyper_ch: But... It wont start :P Is there any other command to run it?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: enter    man vsound
<hyper_ch> Lennings: that will open the manual pages
<hyper_ch> Lennings: have a read there... it should explain how to use it
<hyper_ch> Lennings: or google for how-tos :)
<venik> does anyone here use GAIM?
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Okey, back in a bit... Yeah, i know google is my friend but... well ya know ;)
<venik> I cannot get the sounds to work
<hyper_ch> Lennings: good luck
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Ty!
<Lennings> Everybody: Kubuntu is the best thing that everd happend to me!
<Lennings> *busy*
* hyper_ch thinks his gf is the best thing ever happened to him
* hyper_ch says: "No, she's not right behind or next to me..."
<Lennings> on top*
<venik> I guess no GAIMers here
<Lennings> hyper_ch: hmm, this dnnt help much
<Lennings> venik: i play d2 xD
<hyper_ch> diablo 2?
<swimmerino88> is it possible to install dreamweaver 8 and flash 8 in my kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> swimmerino88: yes it is
<Lennings> hyper_ch: yep
<hyper_ch> Lennings: loved it up to 1.10
* Slone use Kopete
<venik> GAIM is Gnome Instant Message
* hyper_ch needs to setup a 1.09d D2 server...
<venik> I found Kopete to be much inferior to GAIM, which supports several protocols, so one program does it all (except sounds)
<swimmerino88> <hyper_ch>yes??????!!!!how?i need these programs for a job
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Hehe, ive been playing for 5 years... And im 15 now :P
<raylu> and kopete doesn't support several protocols??
<venik> if it does, it is hidden
<raylu> kopete was much easier to customize and much more flexible
<venik> at least I did not see it
<raylu> no its not. settings > configure kopete
<raylu> it's in the same place as every other kde app
<hyper_ch> swimmerino88: hmmm, there are different ways... either using wine (maybe that doesn't work)... then there's the crossover office way (costs money) or if you have a strong enough machine you could run a windows within your linux
<venik> ok-- maybe I'll try that again
<hyper_ch> Lennings: I played D1 and D2 (was beta tester) and played it for years...
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Dude, the man csound wasent very helpfull :( only how the program works..
<Slone> Is it possible to install autocad in Linux?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: man pages for terminal based applications are quite good... :)
<hyper_ch> Slone: yes
<swimmerino88> <hyper_ch>with wine it doesn't work...with crossover when the installing is launched i have an error
<sercik> hi someone can hrlp with this error: Error: Wrong QMake version. QMake version 2 (Qt 4) required!
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Thats neat... I fu*king love diablo... But i got hacked like 5 times, n lost all my gear... so
<Lennings> hyper_ch: What do you mean? This man page told me that It uses the same idea as the esddsp wrapper from the Enlight Wath the heck that means
<hyper_ch> Lennings: well, I have to admit towards the end of my d2 career I was a botter... did you play when it still was below 1.10?
<Slone> hyper_ch: you may say instruction?
<hyper_ch> Slone: : hmmm, there are different ways... either using wine (maybe that doesn't work)... then there's the crossover office way (costs money) or if you have a strong enough machine you could run a windows within your linux
<sercik> Error: Wrong QMake version. QMake version 2 (Qt 4) required! someone can help me??
<hyper_ch> Lennings: it was meant in a sarcastic way?
<hyper_ch> sercik: get Qt 4
<raylu> sercik, use apt and update it
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Yes, but i was a uber nap back then... I spoke swedish german turkish and was Needing griswold for free ya know xD
<Slone> wine doesn`t work becose need net framework
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Oh, sry... What to do now then? : /
<venik> I don't see how to have in Kopete several connections at once (say, AIM, Yahoo, etc.)?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: well, I have 4 bots running non-stop and I daily opened on Europe Server (hardcore) lvl 1 games and dropped all the findings... don't ask me how many windforces I have dropped there
<hyper_ch> Lennings: no clue about vsound
<sercik> hi hyper_ch i have tried
<sercik> but it doesn't work
<pirunga> where can I get a kubuntu source.list for apt , my version is from Brazil and the local servers are down
<RadiantFire> venik: add more accounts
<Lennings> hyper_ch: i only used maphack :P
<hyper_ch> sercik: also  sudo aptitude install qmake?
<venik> where is that?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: well, I also rushed lvl1 chars from beginning to about lvl 70...
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Man, you should have seen my BM-Smiter :P wow..
<hyper_ch> Lennings: didn't take long anymore
<raylu> venik, user and accounts in system settings
<Lennings> hyper_ch: on hc?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: yes
<pirunga> where can I get a kubuntu source.list for apt , my version is from Brazil and the local servers are down??
<raylu> venik, oh. nevermind
<hyper_ch> Lennings: took about 4-5h to get them onto lvl 70
<Lennings> hyper_ch: i know..
<raylu> venik, kopete accounts are in settings > configure kopete > ...accounts :O
<venik> found it-- great.  Thanks a lot
<Lennings> hyper_ch: one night my m8 got to 96 :P
<raylu> it's also...the first tab...
<hyper_ch> Lennings: once you had you nova-sorc and the windforce-bowazone it was quick
<LjL> !easysource > pirunga    (pirunga, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hyper_ch> Lennings: lvl 96 in one night... that's many cow games
<sercik> is not possible to find a package qmake
<Lennings> hyper_ch: only cow :P
<hyper_ch> Lennings: 8player cows.. otherwise not possible
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Hey, you've never playd 1.11? O_o
<sercik> however qt3-* contain qmake in description
<hyper_ch> Lennings: I did some playing in 1.10 but lost interest
<raylu> sercik, try apt-cache rdepends qmake
<sercik> impossible to find qmake package
<Lennings> hyper_ch: You should see the new patch... :P like 10 more runewords, 5 uberbosses...  And ofc, hellfire torch, its a crasy item :S gives like: 3 to all skills, 20 to all attributes, 20 to all resistences :S
<sercik> probably i have not the latest kubuntu and the repo are not updated?
<raylu> sercik, oops =\. qmake isn't a package
<crimsun> qt3-dev-tools <--
<sercik> someone of us can try to search for qmake
<hyper_ch> sercik: or qt4-dev-tools
<Lennings> hyper_ch: That's crazy :P
<sercik> hi crimsun i have already installed that package
<sparrw> how can i burn an apple partition map and filesystem to a CD?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: I was so disappointed that my beloved amazone was worthless... in 1.09 she was my first char that I played through hell on my own.. withut being rushed and stuff.. and she had the best equippment
<hyper_ch> Lennings: but in 1.10 she was just plain worthless
<crimsun> sercik: what are you trying to compile? Qt3 app or Qt4 app?
<sercik> i try to chanhe question: i need a frontend for mame
<sercik> crimsum probably is a qt4 app
<crimsun> 16:14 < hyper_ch> sercik: or qt4-dev-tools
<sercik> is qmamecat
<crimsun> usr/share/qt4/bin/qmake    libdevel/libqt4-dev,libdevel/libqt4-dev-kdecopy [universe] 
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Well... Look at WOW (ive never playd) but my m8ts told me that when the expansion comes out, everything good is worthless
<LjL> !info kamefu | sercik
<LjL> !info kxmame | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: kamefu: KDE All Machine Emulator Frontend for Unix - binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 78 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ubotu> sercik: kxmame: A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0~beta-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 378 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<hyper_ch> Lennings: haven't played wow either... I would be a total addict if I did and I couldn't afford it with my studies
<sercik> thanks LjL but i use edgy
<LjL> !info kamefu edgy
<BWolf85> where is everyone from
<LjL> !info kxmame edgy
<ubotu> Package kamefu does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> kxmame: A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.91-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 348 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Hey, i tryd: locate vsound, terminal found nothing! Is it installed?
<hyper_ch> edgy has no qt4 if I'm not mistaken
<sercik> yes you are right
<hyper_ch> Lennings: you first need to update your slocate db:  sudo updatedb
<sercik> kxmame is in the repo but the problem is that depends on xmame that is a old version
<hyper_ch> sercik: so if that app requires qt4 you'll have to upgrade
<sercik> i have installed sdlmame that is new
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Same... I need cash for lajv... Live roleplaying you know :P ill rather rp in the woods with 2000 orchs then pay for an addiction...
<sercik> i need to try to compile kxmame from source
<hyper_ch> anyway... I have to do some more reading and plotting out what I write tomorrow in my thesis :)
<sercik> it is pssible to install source with apt-get?
<Fivetwentysix> man kde is sooo cool
<hyper_ch> sercik: why not upgrading to feisty?
<sercik> hyper_ch: congratulations
<Fivetwentysix> looks way nicer than gnome out of the box
<Fivetwentysix> ;-)
<sercik> feisty is slow and buggy
<hyper_ch> Fivetwentysix: you haven't seen Xfce :)
<hyper_ch> sercik: nah, it's neither slow nor buggy :)
<sercik> i have installed on my pc and i don't like it
<sercik> can i install source from apt-get?
<hyper_ch> sercik: well... that's your choice... good luck with your endeavor
<Lennings> I have it on my bad computer... it sucks yes P
<sercik> i see lines deb-src in sources.list
<sercik> so i think that are there to download source or not?
<hyper_ch> sercik: yes, but I don't know how to get the source... never tried it
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I opened up the Kinfocenter
<sercik> ok i will search on google for kxmame
<K-Ryan> And under the memory tab, it says
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Sorry if im spamming you or something... But, are you sure u dont know what to do?
<K-Ryan> "Total swap memory: 0 bytes" "Free swap memory: 0 bytes"
<Lennings> hyper_ch: it should start from terminal right?
<K-Ryan> In my partitions list there is a swap partition, is it not being used or something?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: well, I guess you enter vsound [some parameters]  input_file output_file
<nosrednaekim> hey... I have  an ACER laptop for which there was a BIOS upgrade announced (for Vista) I have been having some problems with my bios and some flaky hardware. My question is should I get the bios?
<hyper_ch> Lennings: if it is to convert something into something else...
<Fivetwentysix> So i just installed KDE anything to do to make it look even cooler?
<K-Ryan> Have beryl?
<sparrw> beryl.
<hyper_ch> Fivetwentysix: you got a nvidia video card?
<Fivetwentysix> Yes
<K-Ryan> Do you have Beryl yet?
<Fivetwentysix> and i have beryl manager installed
<Fivetwentysix> don't really know what to do with it.
<hyper_ch> Fivetwentysix: then get beryl
<hyper_ch> !beryl | Fivetwentysix
<ubotu> Fivetwentysix: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lennings> kim@Uber:~$  vsound [some parameters]  input_file output_file About to start the application. The output will not be available until the application exits. /usr/bin/vsound: 177: [some: not foundMissing file ./vsound20096.au. This means that the libvsound wrapper did not work correctlty .
<K-Ryan> Fivetwentysix: type "beryl" in your terminal
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Thats what my terminal sayd when i enterd : vsound [some parameters]  input_file output_file
<hyper_ch> Lennings: that was just an example on how I think how to use it... not a real life-test example...
<hyper_ch> Lennings: try #vsound if that exists or then google
<shellyb> hey.....i have 2 nic cards (1 wireless - connects to friends access point houses away) (1 wired - this one goes to a router to share the internet because I have only 1 high power antenna)  So in ubuntu I created a bridge and added the two nics (eth0 & ra1)  Does anyone know if I am going about sharing the internet this way???
<Sergo-Kubuntu> how to install beryl for kubuntu (my videocard is Intel)
<hyper_ch> shellyb: I think you have to setup your computer as dhcp server
<hyper_ch> !beryl | Sergo-Kubuntu
<ubotu> Sergo-Kubuntu: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lennings> hyper_ch: lol i tought it was a channel :P
<shellyb> I windows i simply highlighted my 2 nic cards and said "add to network bridge"
<K-Ryan> shellyb: this isn't windows
<hyper_ch> Lennings: there might be a #vsound channe... many projects have their own channels...
<K-Ryan> hyper_ch there isn't
<K-Ryan> Well there is, but it's "secret" and empty
<K-Ryan> So if there is a vsound channel, that's not it
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Man, this program have to work if im gonna be a pro rockstar :P
<hyper_ch> K-Ryan: if you know vsound then you can help Lennings
<K-Ryan> I don't
<nosrednaekim> do vista bios's play well with linux?
<K-Ryan> But that's not a channel
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Gosh, im sry.
<Graham> Hey, you know on kicker next to an aplet there's a little bar that appears to the left so you can move it and stuff, how do I get rid of that?
<Lennings> hyper_ch: tell me to back off, dont throw me over to someone else :P
<K-Ryan> Aren't bios for hardware, not operating systems?
<nosrednaekim> Graham: I don't think you can
<K-Ryan> Graham: I don't think you can either
<hyper_ch> Lennings: well, K-Ryan seemed to know vsound
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: yeah..but they make special ones for vista
<K-Ryan> Hrm, I dunno
<K-Ryan> hyper_ch, I don't
<shellyb> about the DHCP server thing....the main pc doesn't host the ip address....the remote access point does....i had it setup to just use the main pc's antenna
<Lennings> hyper_ch: hehe well.. Im goin google... Or something, thx for the help. goin out for a smoke, cu!
<bkudria> are there any fiesty packages for kdevelop 3.4.1 ?  the page linked to on the kdevelop page for kubuntu doesn't actually have kdevelop packages
<hyper_ch> Lennings: you shouldn't smoke
<K-Ryan> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Sorry bkudria =P, I'm not familiar with it
<K-Ryan> hyper_ch: -.-
<hyper_ch> shellyb: you have to nics... so one gets the internet connection... the other one needs somehow to bridged to the first one but on that other one run a dhcp server for a local network...
<Lennings> hyper_ch: Actuly, this was sopose to be my last one...
<bkudria> K-Ryan: it's a multi-language ide for kde: http://www.kdevelop.org/
<K-Ryan> Ah
<hyper_ch> shellyb: here's a how to for Debian...since ubuntu is debian based it should also work:  http://www.debuntu.org/iptables-how-to-share-your-internet-connection
<hyper_ch> Lennings: why not not-smoking it?
<shellyb> ahh...thanks... :)  great help
<sparrw> I would like to make linux bootable on my intel mac mini.  Can anyone help me out with some info on getting around all the EFI nonsense?  I have refit on a bootable CD, but it doesnt seem helpful
<Lennings> hyper_ch: why not not not smoking it?
<ForgeAus> hey sparr :)
<hyper_ch> shellyb: when entering the commands... don't use the "$".... that's not part of the command
<hyper_ch> Lennings: for reminding you not to smoke anymore
<Lennings> hyper_ch: sudo killall myself
<shellyb> yeah....lol :)
<hyper_ch> shellyb: http://raldztech.blogspot.com/2005/12/how-to-share-internet-connection-in.html
<hyper_ch> shellyb: a shorter one that seems less complicated
<ForgeAus> sparr all I know is that linux has efi packages so I'm assuming for themto be of any use what your talking about is possible
<dromer> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sumashod> hallo leute
<shellyb> thanks hyper
<sumashod> leute habe ein problem unter feisty mit dem amarok
<sumashod> kann jemand helfen?
<eriefisher> any problems found with the new kde release
<ForgeAus> what version is it?
<eriefisher> 3.5.7
<ForgeAus> kewl!
<eriefisher> so I guess you have not updated yet
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> I need to fix some problems before I update
<eriefisher> whats up
<ForgeAus> brb might let you know if it happens
<ForgeAus> hmmm lotsa things I need first
<frojnd> if I wanna download more than one http with wget how can I do this??? wget http://file && wget http://file2  ???
<ForgeAus> not sure that works, maybe || ??
<ForgeAus> wait just one |
<ForgeAus> wget http://file | wget http://file ???
<ForgeAus> dunno for sure
<nuu> frojnd: wget file1 file2
<nuu> just separate them with spaces
<ForgeAus> oh yeah I shoulda known | was wrong anyway thats a redirect/pipe right? grrr
<nuu> yes, that was wrong
<nuu> piping is needed to redirect one command's output to the other command's input
<nuu> while his && example is right, but it'd work only if the first download had terminated successfully
<nuu> because "cmd1 && cmd2" executes cmd2 only if cmd1 returned without errors
<nuu> while "cmd1; cmd2" doesnt care about cmd1's output, and executes cmd2 anyway
<MrC_> hi
<MrC_> Does anyone knows how to change the mouse theme or color?
<MrC_> do you know how to change the mouse theme?
<matt001> Hi MrC: System Settings, Keyboard and mouse, select mouse , select the Cursor theme
<Kawnvikt> Can anyone offer some help please?
<nuu> !ask | Kawnvikt
<ubotu> Kawnvikt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kawnvikt> Well last nite I installed kUbuntu for the third time... but this time unlike on all my other computers when I installed the grub boot loader only kUbuntu is showing up instead of my windows operating system as well
<Kawnvikt> any idea why this is happening?
<RawSewage> no, but thats good
<RawSewage> maybe a new feature
<Kawnvikt> In some ways it is. but not for me
<RawSewage> lol
<nuu> Kawnvikt: kubuntu overwrote the original bootloader, installing itself instead
<Kawnvikt> I love kUbuntu and have it on every computer in my house
<foxx> Did you manually check the grub.conf in /boot/grub ?
<danny> hey hyper...I setup a network bridge, did the dhcp server setup....confident that i did it all correctly....now im trying to connect my laptop from my router....what ip address should i set it to??  gateway??
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<matt001> MrC: You can also go to www.kde-look.org for more mouse themes
<nuu> Kawnvikt: you should manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the windows entry
<Kawnvikt> wow I think after I get everything fixed im going to become a regular member in this channel
<foxx> Kawnvikt: Check out /boot/grub/grub.conf to see if Windows is listed as well.  Should have chainloader +1 or something to that effect
<K-Ryan> Kawnvikt: It happened to me
<Kawnvikt> anybody in here from the 918 area?
<nuu> Kawnvikt: post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin
<nuu> !paste | Kawnvikt
<ubotu> Kawnvikt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kawnvikt> Hey how do you set your time to where you are located if its not on the time list
<MrC_> I can barely see my mouse colour,so i was wondering if someone knows how to change the mouse theme
<eriefisher> pick the closest
<K-Ryan> MrC_: KDE Menu > System Settings
<MrC_> well it's too small
<nuu> Kawnvikt: you mean you are orbiting earth in a space shuttle ? that's pretty damn cool
<K-Ryan> Once you're in System Settings, click Keyboard & Mouse
<K-Ryan> Click the mouse icon on the left, then the cursor theme tab.
<K-Ryan> The whiteglass and redglass themes are enlarged and may be of some help.
<MrC_> I was about one hour looking for it
<K-Ryan> Did you find it?
<MrC_> i was looking for some Kubuntu stickers,does anyone knows where to get one?I hav this Designed for Microsoft WinXP on my laptop and i just want  to get ride of it
<K-Ryan> I don't know about Kubuntu stickers, but way back when I ordered Ubuntu I got stickers./
<foxx> I'm back today, still experiencing my ALSA sound issues and wondering if anyone has any recommendations.
<crimsun> foxx: how did you set it?
<foxx> I've posted the issue on the KubuntuForums site but in short my Envy24HT REFUSES to allow you to change the clock back to the default 48000 from the Optical In.
<foxx> Absolutely not a thing seems to work.  I've tried rebooting, reinstalling the drivers, uninstalling the drivers, fiddling with every setting combination I can think of
<foxx> Mysteriously if I boot with a LiveCD it works like it always did
<K-Ryan> Guys I need to install something from a .bin file
<K-Ryan> How? =)
<foxx> K-Ryan: sh ./location.of.bin
<ForgeAus> how to fix fonts?
<crimsun> foxx: right, that makes it a state file error.  Please answer my question above.
<ForgeAus> when I run a dpkg, ie:
<ForgeAus> um
<ForgeAus> forge@Chris:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<foxx> crimsun: What do you mean specifically by "set" "it?"
<ForgeAus> Setting up ttf-opensymbol (2.0.4-0ubuntu5) ...
<ForgeAus> Updating fontconfig cache...
<ForgeAus> it says error scanning on about 6 paths
<crimsun> foxx: how did you change it from 48k?
<foxx> crimsun: There I used Kmix.
<crimsun> foxx: please pastebin your ``amixer''
<crimsun> then tell me the url
<foxx> Alrighty, lemme find it.  I'll post in just a minute.
<K-Ryan> Thanks foxx
<foxx> crimsun: Just the results of "$amixer" yes?
<foxx> K-Ryan: Not a problem.  ".bin" means it's a binary, you just either need to change the permissions on it to make it executable or force it with "sh" ;)
<K-Ryan> foxx: I changed it to executable but it crashed, in the terminal it let me see what went wrong =P
<crimsun> foxx: without the prompt, but yes.
<kgx> does anyone where i can find the config file for server/channel list in konversation? i need to export it to another computer
<foxx> crimsun: Not a problem.
<foxx> crimsun: I'm sorry, but pastebin is giving me an error.  "
<foxx> Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<foxx> lock tables recent write
<ForgeAus> um what should be in /usr/share/fonts/font.cache-1?
<ForgeAus> oops theres an s after font (before the .)
<K-Ryan> My GRUB boot loader lists 9 different entries and I'm looking to reduce that number. I've opened the menu.lst and have located the unneeded entries, what should I do?
<foxx> crimsun: If you'd like I can e-mail you instead, not sure why pastebin isn't working, though.
<K-Ryan> All 9 are for different Ubuntu kernels.
<kgx> K-Ryan: add a # at the beginning of the lines for the entries. that will comment them out
<K-Ryan> Alright, thanks.
<foxx> K-Ryan: To my knowledge and practice just remove the ones you do not wish, then remove the corresponding kernels and such in /boot if you really totally want them gone (just my opinion, COULD be WRONG)
<see-g_> you are sure you don't need them anymore? remove not only the entries but also use the packet manager of your choice to purge them (I freed some 500MB of space on my hdd doing that for a couple of old kernels)
<K-Ryan> My top kernel works
<K-Ryan> That's all I need besides the Windows loader
* K-Ryan cringes.
<K-Ryan> *option, windows option
<ForgeAus> generally unbunt has a recovery kernel
<crimsun> foxx: choose any other pastebin web site
<ForgeAus> and a memtest+ as well
<foxx> crimsun: Looking for one now.
<ForgeAus> as for the other 5 or so I have no idea
<see-g_> K-Ryan: I've also kept the one before that to make sure I've got something to fall back on ... before you mess around in /boot by hand, have a look in your packet manager (it's the clean way; though removing everything with version numbers you don't want to keep in /boot should work as well)
<K-Ryan> packet manager?
<see-g_> on kubuntu it's the Adept
<K-Ryan> What in Adept?
<ForgeAus> (either add/remove software ont he kmenu, or manage packages in the system submenu)
<foxx> crimsun: Got one:  http://pastebin.ca/506192
<see-g_> K-Menu -> System -> Adept Manager ... it's a little cleaner than removing files from packages without telling the packet management system
<eriefisher> k-ryan: what do you use to search for packages now?
<K-Ryan> Adept
<ForgeAus> erie adept can search packages
<ForgeAus> or you can use kpackage
<K-Ryan> I don't know what packages to search...
<crimsun> foxx: what does the following do?  amixer set 'Multi Track Internal Clock',0 '48000'
<eriefisher> I prefer synaptic over adept
<crimsun> foxx: (verbatim copy & paste)
<ForgeAus> hehe theres a kynaptic  in arklinux...
<see-g_> eriefisher: but we're not talking about preferences yet ;)
<K-Ryan> So, what packages do I get rid of?
<K-Ryan> Or should I just get rid of the files manually since I have the window open.
<kgx> does anyone where i can find the config file for server/channel list in konversation? i need to export it to another computer
<foxx> crimsun: Tells me its Capabilities ("enum"), Items (the list from 8000 to IEC958 Input), and Item0: 'IEC958 Input'
<see-g_> kgx: I don't know but having a look in the appropriate forums and man-pages might help...
<crimsun> foxx: ok, now: amixer set 'Multi Track Rate Locking' mute && amixer set 'Multi Track Rate Reset' mute
<clegg> hello, I have a question regarding kmail. Is it possible to create separate inbox, outbox, trash (etc.) for each mail account?
<eriefisher> clegg: inboxes yes the rest ??
<eriefisher> clegg: right click new folder
<clegg> eriefisher: the problem is that it allows me to create folders only under the "Local Folder"
<kgx> see-g_: cheers...i tried forums but didnt check the man file. found it now :-)
<clegg> I can't create new folders on the root
<Admiral_Chicago> clegg: are you root
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo mkdir should work
<clegg> :)
<clegg> I'm talking about folders in kmail :)
<see-g_> kgx: lucky me that the man page helped you since I wouldn't have known what to tell you next ;)
<clegg> I would like the same structure of "Local Folder" for each mail account
<eriefisher> clegg:right click on inbox and tell your account where to send to
<ForgeAus> GRRR!
<ForgeAus> why do I get:
<crimsun> foxx: after that, retry the first amixer command
<ForgeAus> Updating fontconfig cache...
<ForgeAus> "/usr/share/fonts": error scanning
<ForgeAus> ??
<foxx> crimsun: As you wish.  It told me that both simple mixer controls have been put to 0
<foxx> crimsun: Now running the original command
<foxx> crimsun: No change, right back to Item0:  'IEC958 Input'
<clegg> eriefisher: I don't understand
<ForgeAus> or can I somehow skip updating font cache during : Setting up ttf-opensymbol (2.0.4-0ubuntu5) ...
<ForgeAus> ???
<K-Ryan> Hey guys which kernel is the current kernel?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah sorry i just got here
<Admiral_Chicago> K-Ryan: 2.6.20.15 iirc
<eriefisher> clegg: I don't think you can create a new file struct for each account
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, thats the feisty one. the 2.6.21 kernel does all the cool stuff though, like powertop
<clegg> oh ok.. I should create local->inbox->account1, local->inbox->account2
<K-Ryan> Okay in my menu.lst I have 2.6.20-15, then 2.6.20-15(recovery mode) and a last 2.6.20-15-generic
<digital_k> hello all :)
<ForgeAus> powertop?
<K-Ryan> Those are the ones I'd want to keep correct?
<eriefisher> clegg:create a new inbox folder for each account and in settings(kmail) set where to put mail
<foxx> crimsun: I can attempt to run it with sudo if you wish but I don't think there will be much of a change.
<crimsun> foxx: ok, kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*); sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-ice1724
<ForgeAus> if you have VMware and you switch kernels you need to reconfigure it
<K-Ryan> I don't have VMware
<eriefisher> then don't worry about it
<ForgeAus> K-Ryan generally speaking you only need the newest kernel
<K-Ryan> Yes, that's what I'm trying to do.
<ForgeAus> the old one SHOULD be safe to remove if you have 2 at once
<foxx> crimsun: Running now
<K-Ryan> Considering I have 9 different entries in GRUB just for this
<foxx> crimsun: I ran it as a user (no sudo) and it didn't come back with any errors
<crimsun> foxx: you were supposed to run the modprobe[..]  commands prepended with sudo
<crimsun> I give precise commands.
<foxx> crimsun: Ah, sorry, I'll do it again
<foxx> It complained about the kill usage
<crimsun> that's expected; nothing's using the sound device.
<foxx> crimsun: What about using the kill -s to send it to every process listed?
<crimsun> shouldn't need to; init will reap as necessary.
<K-Ryan> Alright I'm going to reboot in a minute and see if it worked.
<K-Ryan> I'm waiting for something to finish downloading...
<foxx> crimsun: Alright then.  It's most curious, I have to admit.
<crimsun> foxx: ok, now amixer sget 'Multi Track Internal Clock',0
<bdgraue> i really need isdn help, avm fritzcard pci, i can't get a connection, is there someone who knows something about isdn and could help me please?
<foxx> crimsun: I'll be damned, Item0: '48000"
<foxx> crimsun: Now out of curiosity what exactly did we do that made it work?
<foxx> crimsun: ...just in case this happens again. ;)
<crimsun> foxx: erased the stale (corrupted) state file and reloaded the sound driver.
<crimsun> 17:27 < crimsun> foxx: right, that makes it a state file error.
<foxx> crimsun: Ah, so THAT'S where that thing was
<foxx> crimsun: I was looking around for it in /etc, didn't think to look in /var.  Thank you.
<crimsun> np.
<rodrigo__> help m
<K-Ryan> What do you need help with rodrigo_inthemix
<K-Ryan> ?
<foxx> crimsun: Out of curiosity now that I've backed up what we did (definitely don't want to forget it) is there anywhere you'd recommend I post this advice?
<foxx> crimsun: I've been doing quite a bit of Googling and couldn't find jack relating to the sound state file so I figure it's probably a good idea to put it somewhere
<aroo> How can I type Chinese/Korean/Japanese characters in Kopete?
<rodrigo_inthemix> i want a people to help me for initializing my network interface
<rodrigo_inthemix> wifi
<K-Ryan> rodrigo_inthemix: What's your native language?
<foxx> rodrigo_inthemix: I might be able to help a little, we just got our Broadcom adapter working under Slackware.  What's the issue?
<bdgraue> aroo: right mouse button -> select input methode
<rodrigo_inthemix> my issue is : i don't arrive to enable my network card, if i push ENABLE then she disables automatically
<crimsun> foxx: see the alsactl man page.
<foxx> crimsun: Thanks, I'll do that.
<bdgraue> aroo: use scim
<foxx> rodrigo_inthemix: Is this in a specific KDE program?
<bdgraue> aroo: you will get an symbol for scim in the taskbar, there u can choose the language you wish
<rodrigo_inthemix> i use Knetworkmanager
<foxx> rodrigo_inthemix: Hmm, I'm not really familiar with that.  I'll see if there's anything I recognize.  Something that will probably help diagnose your issue is knowing what kind of WiFi card you have, though
<Sergo-Kubuntu> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sergo-Kubuntu> hello
<Sergo-Kubuntu> can kaffeine play .avi or .mpeg?
<ForgeAus> can
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: With the proper codecs, yes
<ForgeAus> if you have the right codecs
<rodrigo_inthemix> i will see this issue later, thanks to help me
<foxx> rodrigo_inthemix: I apologize, I don't think I'm going to be able to do much more. =(
<ForgeAus> the avi or mpeg codecs are non-free however
#kubuntu 2007-05-24
<rodrigo_inthemix> let's go, have a good night
<K-Ryan> Has anyone installed PlaneShift before?
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: You can add the Medibuntu repository in order to gain access to them if legal in your country.
<K-Ryan> Sucessfully I might add...
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: If you're on 64-bit Kubuntu you can check out the w64codecs package (all the w32 codecs but in 64-bit-Ubuntu digestible form)
<Sergo-Kubuntu> foxx: to gain access to codecs?
<K-Ryan> It's an MMORPG, www.planeshift.it
<Sergo-Kubuntu> i'm on 32-bit
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: By default the codecs aren't installed because they arne't open source.
<K-Ryan> The download is a .bin, and I'm trying to install it through the terminal
<aroo> bdgraue: I chose scim but nothing showed up in the taskbar
<ForgeAus> foxx? even if they're not legal to simply download you can pay for them right?
<K-Ryan> Oh hold on, I got a message from planeshift channel...
<liam_> hi
<foxx> ForgeAus: That depends, there are no legal paid codecs for some of them for Linux
<bdgraue> aroo: do you have scin installed?
<foxx> ForgeAus: The legality is "questionable," not necessarily illegal
<bdgraue> scim
<ForgeAus> foxx, grrr this annoys me it should be illegal for companies to do that!
<foxx> ForgeAus: Yes, you'd imagine so, but it's the world we live in, right?
<bdgraue> aroo: do you have scim or skim installed?
<K-Ryan> Never mind, this guy's helping me and knows what he's talking about..
<ForgeAus> if theres a movie in a format you get you should have access (sure even if you ahve to pay some for the codec) to view it...
<aroo> bdgraue: one sec I might have found the problem
<foxx> ForgeAus: They separate the codec pack (Sergo-Kubuntu, you're looking for the one named "w32codecs") because IF it ever becomes flat-out illegal nobody can shut down Ubuntu
<Sergo-Kubuntu> what is w32codecs properly, what it contains?
<Sergo-Kubuntu> =] 
<Sergo-Kubuntu> the collection of codecs?
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: Basically all the 32-bit codecs from Windows.
<ForgeAus> yeah mostly windows ones
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: WMV9, for instance
<RawSewage> they wouldnt make it illegal.  Microsoft likes Ubuntu and the Linux community.  thats why they made a deal with Novell, so they can help us make Linux even better
<aroo> bdgraue: I didn't have scim-canna installed whoops :)
<ForgeAus> Raw I disagree
<foxx> RawSewage: lol, yeah, of course.
<foxx> ForgeAus: I think he's making a joke
<ForgeAus> microsoft recently are saying that 40+ of their patents have been breached in the linux OS
<bdgraue> aroo: so it works now?
<aroo> bdgraue: yes :0
<Sergo-Kubuntu> foxx: can i install codecs for kubuntu so: http://ubuntu.org.md/?p=4 ?
<ForgeAus> I hope 20+ of them are simply SAMBA related
<K-Ryan> ForgeAus: Well that's Microsoft for ya'...
<Sergo-Kubuntu> there is a list of codecs ..
<bdgraue> :-)
<ForgeAus> linux can do without Samba if it needs to...
<Sergo-Kubuntu> =] 
<RawSewage> I like Samba
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: I'm sorry, I do not speak that language, but as long as you get a repository that has "w32codecs.deb" you're golden
<ForgeAus> me 2 raw
<foxx> ForgeAus: I like my Samba.
<foxx> It's one of the few things MS has made that's actually kinda nice (not Samba itself, the protocol used, SMB)
<RawSewage> is Samba patented
<ForgeAus> possibly
<foxx> RawSewage: Nope, it's a complete impelentation from the ground up
<ForgeAus> foxx sure might be
<foxx> RawSewage: Or heck, I suppose it COULD be
<ForgeAus> but it still might use patented functionality
<foxx> ForgeAus: I doubt it.  When's the last time someone patented a network protocol?
<ForgeAus> even if developed independantly from it
<K-Ryan> "cd PlaneShift/" "Permission denied"
<K-Ryan> Err?
<ForgeAus> foxx maybe not the protocol itself
<ForgeAus> but an aspect that makes the protocol unworkable?
<foxx> ForgeAus: Sure there's software patents but I've never heard of one on a protocol.  Provided you don't have a patented protocol you can implement it any way you like
<LucianSolaris> ANYONE: Here's something that's pissing me off, in Kubuntu, under kcontrol, i've disabled the power option to turn off my screen, except it seems to have no effect in not turning off my screen!  is there anything else that would make my screen turn off (it isn't hardware)?
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: Ah, here we are.  This is the Medibuntu repository.  Follow the "Repository How-To" and you'll be in good shape to get the w32codec packs and anything else you need:  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<K-Ryan> Turn off like, screen saver turn off?
<foxx> Oh yeah, I have a question.  Is anyone here using Aquamarine and Beryl?
<Sergo-Kubuntu> foxx: ye thanks i'm downloading now those close-sources
<Sergo-Kubuntu> :)
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: Good stuff, glad we could help.
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: You *may* need to point Kaffeine at the w32codecs but it should be automatic.  Just fire up your favorites
<K-Ryan> I can't changedir to a directory, permission denied
<K-Ryan> how do i fix it?
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: IF for some reason you still can't, there's a final solution
<Sergo-Kubuntu> K-Ryan: sudo su
<Sergo-Kubuntu> to become an root
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: The VideoLAN Client (called "VLC") has built-in codec support for...well...just about ANYTHING.
<LucianSolaris> k-ryan: i mean 'turning off the screen', not a screensaver
<LucianSolaris> i want it to quit killing my screen
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: It's also free, open-source, and on every platform just about
<LucianSolaris> i want my screen saver to be there 6 hours from when i leave it
<LucianSolaris> not a black screen
<K-Ryan> Yes, that's what I was talking about
<LucianSolaris> ok
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: I'd recommend installing VLC (will be called "vlc" in the repository) just in case you come across something you can't play.
<K-Ryan> right click your desktop and goto configure desktop
<luckyone> after following this: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/ruby/2007/04/26/ruby-on-rails-meets-eclipse.html?page=3 , eclipse just eats 100% of my processor - does anyone know what is going on?
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: Guaranteed that player will work.  If it doesn't, it's flat-out not possible to play.
<Sergo-Kubuntu> ok thanks for remembering me about vlc i just forget about vlc its' really rocks
<LucianSolaris> olk
<K-Ryan> Err, never mind, that's not where I saw it.
<K-Ryan> Sorry
<K-Ryan> I'll keep looking though.
<LucianSolaris> it's already been disabled in kcontrol
<Sergo-Kubuntu> forgot*
<liam_> vlc is awesome. if it cant play a file then the file is wrong
<LucianSolaris> under the energy start hing
<liam_> simple as that
<LucianSolaris> *star thing
<Sergo-Kubuntu> how this is possible that vlc doesn't need any codecs to play something
<Sergo-Kubuntu> it's seems it's an ultra program
<Sergo-Kubuntu> gg
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: Heh, it is, pretty much.  Basically they built all codec support into the program already
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: This makes it difficult to extend, but on the positive side there isn't a codec out there it can't play
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: Flat-out removes all the codec guessing.  On the negative side it's not as pretty as something like Kaffeine (and my sound quality is **** with it for some unknown reason)
<frectomex> who can guide me to install LEADTEK DTV 2000 H ? pls :)
<foxx> I should note I still absolutely LOVE VLC, though.
<foxx> I just hate my sound chip. =)
<Sergo-Kubuntu> dosen't matter if vlc isn't pretty, if it's work fine this is enought :)
<Sergo-Kubuntu> and i will remove now all w32codecs and will install probaly vlc
<BWolf85> what problem is everyone wresting with today
<Sergo-Kubuntu> vlc is also pretty
<Sergo-Kubuntu> =] 
<foxx> BWolf85: Well, I had a serious issue with my Envy24HT sound chip but crimsun helped me track down that problem (broken asound.state file)
<foxx> Sergo-Kubuntu: Yeah, I think everyone loves VLC.  It's the only player I use in Windows now and one of hte only ones I use in Linux
<BWolf85> VLC is good what i used in windows all the time
<foxx> BWolf85: Any idea what would give you poor audio performance in VLC (and pretty much ONLY VLC) under Linux?
<foxx> BWolf85: I've heard it might be a flaw in the ALSA implementation
<david__> anyone here familiar wiht beryl?
<BWolf85> u mean a popping or clicking
<BWolf85> !beryl | david
<|frectomex|> who know how to install a hybrid tv card
<ubotu> david: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<david__> thanks BWolf85, i just can't get window borders or any themes to work
<foxx> BWolf85: popping and crackling, yeah
<foxx> david__: Check out http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=13833.msg70914;topicseen#new as well
<BWolf85> yah my vlc does that at times too just depends on the music file *mp3* some times it doesnt
<liam_> im writing an scrits using bash for an assignment i have to do. Its amazing how powerful it is
<liam_> ***scipts
<K-Ryan> scripts? =P
<foxx> Which reminds me of something else, is there a recommended package to install for MP3 support?  I'm not all that satisfied with the one automatickally downloaded for Amarok (if I crank the PCM output to max it sound HORRIBLE)
<liam_> lol, i used to be able to spell
<foxx> liam_: Yeah, scripts should be mandatory for computer usage.  They make you love the bomb.
<liam_> true! awk and grep and my new best friends. Im hoping i can at least get a B :)
<ReMiiRuru> Can I get OpenGL working(even if very slow) without nvidia drivers?
<just-this-time> how do I know the version of Xserver ?
<VSpike> does anyone recommend intalling the 3.5.7 packages on feisty?
<VSpike> I installed 3.5.6 on edgy and had problems.  Then again, they are supposed to be mostly bugfixes and stability improvements.  So I don't know whether it's a good idea or not.
<foxx> NOOOOOO!
<foxx> ThinkGeek got rid of the grepmaster mugs!
<foxx> How could they?!
<liam_> ha! gutted
<VSpike> just-this-time: aptitude show xserver-xorg
<liam_> yus! just as i was saying how much i loved scripting. i have done something bad. my scripts have gone :( Always keep a baclup!
<liam_> **backup
<foxx> VSpike: Generally I don't think too many people have had a positive experience with Edgy.  Have you considered trying Feisty?
<BWolf85> love the feisty!
<BWolf85> :D
<BWolf85> *then again its all ive used(
<foxx> ReMiiRuru: Probably not.  You need graphics acceleration for OpenGL
<foxx> ReMiiRuru: Depending on your card you *could* try the open source drivers (for nvidia it's "nv") but they kill my GF7800GT
<hivemind> I've used the last four editions, Fiesty is nice ^_^
<BWolf85> can i post a linux related link here?
<BWolf85> i think so
<BWolf85> http://www.cnettv.com/9710-1_53-27696.html?k=%22maker%20faire%22tag=cnetfd.vid
<foxx> BWolf85: I've used Edgy and still do on my Media server (just don't want to upgrade until I get that external hard drive backup working...you never know)
<BWolf85> linux open sourse cellphones
<foxx> BWolf85: But overall Feisty is much nicer
<ReMiiRuru> foxx: I use nv(because I can not get nvidia drivers to work) but I don't have OpenGL, I remember that on suse, when I had it year ago, I could use OpenGL without nvidia drivers, but fps was about 5~
<BWolf85> my external HD works fine in feisty
<s17lans> hello there
<liam_> hi
<foxx> BWolf85: It's not a question of it "working," it's actually getting it connected.  ;)
<VSpike> foxx: sorry, i mean I have feisty, and I saw http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<s17lans> i just installed kubuntu and i need some help about updating
<VSpike> foxx: was wondering if anyone had installed.
<BWolf85> whats up s17lans
<foxx> BWolf85: I need to get an enclosure to make my hard drive external, plug it in, then put it in the cron to do it regularly
<s17lans> how i do updates ?
<VSpike> foxx: when I had edgy, I installed the kde 3.5.6 packages which were backported, but I had some problems with them
<foxx> VSpike: Ah, I apologize then.
<VSpike> foxx: np :)
<s17lans> i dont mean apt-get etc
<VSpike> foxx: I agree, on the whole feisty works better for me
<ulmolavender> how do I scan images? I've got an hp all-in one, xsane says "Failed to open device hpaio:/usb/psc......." Error during device I/O.
<foxx> Alright, it was great hanging out with you all but I have yet more things to break (I've come to the conclusion that anyone using Linux probably enjoys breaking things)
<BWolf85> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<VSpike> foxx: ain't that the truth
<liam_> i agree
<ulmolavender> !scan
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<BWolf85> my computer tells me when there is an update needed
<ReMiiRuru> Anyone can think of linux/BIOS/whatever magic needed to fix it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21594/
<foxx> VSpike: Yeah, pretty much.  You figure it this way...you had a functional system, and you PURPOSEFULLY broke it to put Linux on it
<|frectomex|> who knows how to install a hybrid tv card ?
* ReMiiRuru adds question mark at the end of sentence
<VSpike> foxx: also true :)
<foxx> VSpike: Looking at it from that perspective I think there's probably just something in us that inherently likes broken things. ;)
<VSpike> foxx: or enjoys a challenge
<foxx> Yes...of how to break it.  ;P
<liam_> or is really bored
<VSpike> liam_: that too
<BWolf85> my computer breaks all the time by me making mistakes...ive learned more that way then any
<BWolf85> keep info backed up and can always just reinstall and reformat if all else fails hah
<liam_> same here! teaches you the importance of backing up too
<foxx> While not directly Kubuntu related I also wanted to relate a victory for Open Source.  As of yesterday my household is now completely Windows-free
<liam_> nice one foxx
<ulmolavender> yay
<foxx> My wife just got her first Linux installation up and running, Slackware 11.0.  Complete with Wireless!
<foxx> Now I just have to make my 360 play nice with my media server and we'll be golden. ;)
<VSpike> mine is still asking "where has Word gone?"
<foxx> VSpike: lol
<liam_> wireless is evil! feisty sems to handle it better though
<foxx> VSpike: Tell it about Kate, she's pretty. ;P
<BWolf85> i have a windows partition for school because its what me university used to use all the time. though i also use winders for my website server.
<foxx> liam_: We used ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant to get our Broadcom working
<VSpike> She's coming to an accomodation with OpenOffice
<liam_> i had a bad ralink chipset
<BWolf85> i used ndiswrapper for my wireless
<liam_> not even the drivers form tha ralink site worked
<ReMiiRuru> I have to use windows for school/work, but 95% of my PC uptime is on linux.
<foxx> For us since we got a 360 we haven't felt like doing pretty much gaming on the pc at all.
<liam_> in the end i bought a new card :)
<BWolf85> my pc is pure business i have ps3 and 360 for games hah
<foxx> After using the system for awhile now i've been thinking MS should just pull out of Windows and just do game systems...they're shockingly good for it
<foxx> I hated to say it back when we bought an XBox but console systems seem to be where their ideology flourishes.
<BWolf85> PS3 kills xbox 360 but needs better games
<foxx> I dunno, I disagree from a hardware and third party perspective, but that's another story.  I'm just glad we have two systems to choose from. ;)
<ReMiiRuru> foxx: it's three, I like to count Wii in as well.
<BWolf85> i wish i had a wii too hah
<foxx> ReMiiRuru: I like the Wii, I just don't compare it to those.  Just doesn't seem fair since PS3/360 are for a totally different audience.
<foxx> For what the Wii does there's just nothing that competes.  class of its own
<BWolf85> though i do agree 360/ps3 would eat a wii for breakfast if you truely compare the systems
<BWolf85> THOUGH you can put ubuntu on PS3
<ReMiiRuru> Actually for me it was more like a joice of 360+Wii VS ps3
<ReMiiRuru> *choice
<foxx> Yeah, that's for us, too.  PS3 just doesn't have the hardware or the software I want.  I'm glad it's there though for people that like it...wouldn't be fun console gaming without variety, after all
<foxx> When Sony puts God of War on PS3 I'll say it's time for us to get one.  ;)
<VSpike> mm that's quite nice: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KIO+Slave+sysinfo:++-+Kubuntu+7.04+pkg?content=58704
<BWolf85> god of war 2 was ehh but i love gw
<Sergo-Kubuntu> i use kopete and i don't know how to exit icq and use irc
<ReMiiRuru> But anyway I use DS the most, I just don't seem to have time to play games at home.
<Sergo-Kubuntu> anyone now
<Sergo-Kubuntu> know
<BWolf85> what do u mean exit icq and use irc
<BWolf85> isnt there an icon at the bottom of the program u can right click on then choose disconnect
<RawSewage> BWolf85, use Konversation
<BWolf85> i use konversation for irc
<RawSewage> oh
<BWolf85> was referting to sergo's question
<VSpike> RawSewage: you meant that for Sergo-Kubuntu I think
<BWolf85> or so i though lol
<RawSewage> sorry
<Sergo-Kubuntu> how to exit ICQ kopete and to use back irc anyone know
<Sergo-Kubuntu> kopete irc
<foxx> ReMiiRuru: I know what you mean.  We're the opposite way, no time for portable systems, lots of time for home consoles.
<BWolf85> portable system seemed limited to me but trust me they did come in handy during highschool
<ReMiiRuru> foxx: Yeah, I know people like that as well :)
<foxx> Yeah, we just live on an island quite literally in the middle of nowhere.
<foxx> Not exactly anywhere to use one.
<foxx> And if we're at home...well, it's 360 + Linux time for us.
<sayers> I was inable to get WiFi to work on the laptop. Anything special I had to do?
<illriginal> Hey what's up guys? I have a question about Edgy Vs. Fiesty which is more reliable as of now?
<foxx> sayers: That depends.  Are you using ndiswrapper?
<foxx> illriginal: Feisty, easily
<illriginal> really?
<luca> hi everyone
<sayers> foxx: not sure, I never installed it. Just the CD
<luca> is it possible to make firefox more integrated in KDE?
<foxx> illriginal: Well, Check out the UbuntuForums.  Number of Edgy problems reported are far more than Feisty problems
<BWolf85> fiesty is the newer version illriginal so it will be supported more now. if there were improvements needed to be made then the wouldnt have updated
<illriginal> well that's good to know foxx and BWolf85 :D
<luca> I'd like to use Konqueror for file browsing and Kmail for mail instead of Firefox firing up Nautilus and Evolution
<illriginal> yeah foxx... I've seen a quite a lot of complaints on Edgy
<foxx> illriginal: Sure thing. I really like Feisty and this is coming from a Gentoo user
<Sergo-Kubuntu> RawSewage i know about Konvestation but Kopete have more advantages
<illriginal> niiiice
<sayers> !wifi|Sayers
<BWolf85> get feisty illriginal
<RawSewage> Sergo-Kubuntu, ok
<illriginal> yeah I downloaded and I'm gonna burn it onto a disc
<foxx> Well, Gentoo and Slackware.  (Oh yeah, we don't use use Linux, we USE Linux)
<illriginal> just a quick question, have they made it easier on the compatibility of Wireless connections?
<sayers> ?
<BWolf85> yes from what i hear they are better at wifi
<nitro4ce> is it possible to convert my disk (ext3) to ext4?
<illriginal> sweeet
<foxx> illriginal: As much as possible.  *Most* will work out of the box.  Sometimes you may still need to open up a wpa_supplicant.conf but pretty much, yeah
<illriginal> that's good to read :D
<illriginal> very good gentlemen, thank you very much for answering my questions
<BWolf85> the ubuntu site offeres a LOT of information about wifi
<sayers> How would I install the ndiswrapper foxx ? If it doesnt have connections to the interweb
<VSpike> luca: I'm sure I found an article on that once, but I can't find it now :/
<illriginal> thanks again foxx and BWolf85
<luca> VSpike ok thanks anyway :) anyone else?
<BWolf85> np ill
<foxx> sayers: Chances are it'll be available off the CD
<foxx> sayers: If not you'll need to get it to the wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper DEB files to the system some other way, like by way of USB key
<nitro4ce> does anyone know?
<VSpike> luca: http://konquefox.free.fr/ looks interesting
<foxx> sayers: At least, this is how to do it the "hard" way in Slackware (if it works in one it should work in another)
<VSpike> luca: I know what you mean, especially on the GTK file picker.  I also use Evolution, and have the same problem
<foxx> If you've got a Windows-only driver board (like a Broadcom) then you'll need to use NDISwrapper to use it
<discernir> Hi. Newbie here. How do I enable 3d acceleration for nvidia card (on a toshiba m200)?
<BWolf85> yes i have a broadcom and you do ndiswrapper
<VSpike> So really, none of you serial upgrade junkies intstalled the KDE 3.5.7 packages yet?  That's amazing!
<sayers> foxx: how would I run it with it then if it Comes with the cd
<foxx> VSpike: When it's available for update I'll do it, but otherwise KDE 3.5 is KDE 3.5 to me.
<foxx> sayers: chances are it's already installed.  Easy way to tell is pull up a console and type "lspci" or "sudo lspci"
<VSpike> foxx: What do you mean, available for update?  Add one lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list and it will be
<foxx> If you see your WiFi card there in the output then congrats, your WiFi card is recognized.
<foxx> VSpike: I mean in the standard universe/multiverse/medibuntu repositories.  Honestly I don't really venture outside of those much.
<luca> VSpike: it is interesting, but still not what I look for :) thanks anyway :)
<foxx> VSpike: If I muck with a sources.list too much I might forget just what exactly is installed on the system and that's a scary state for me
<foxx> VSpike: not to mention installing Kubuntu on another system would mean I'd need to remember what repositories to use in case I don't have a backup...the little inconveniences continue.
<discernir> Hi and greetings from Bolivia  :) Could anyone help me on enabling 3D acceleration in Kubuntu for a laptop with a geforce card? Thanks, Badi
<foxx> sayers: Now if you DON'T see your WiFi card then there's some trouble.  You can check to see if ndiswrapper is installed from the LiveCD but chances are it already is
<VSpike> foxx: I know what you mean. I went a little crazy on adding new repos to my edgy system, and it became very flakey
<VSpike> foxx: That's why I want someone *else* to test these for me first!
<foxx> sayers: If it's not connecting but you see your WiFi card don't worry, that just means it's an actual connection issue instead of a hardware recognition issue (much easier to fix than hardware)
<foxx> VSpike: Yeah, I tend to like to keep the standard repos.  If I absolutely HAVE to have something not in the multiverse I'll just download the .deb so I know exactly where it is
<foxx> VSpike: I've had enough systems die on me for various reasons to make me paranoid about getting too complacent with any one
<VSpike> foxx: http://dot.kde.org/1179831426/ makes it sound tempting though ;)
<maltaethiron> Hey, how do I relaunch the desktop if it's failed?
<foxx> VSpike: I dunno, nothing in there I care too terribly much about minus KDevelop.
<foxx> VSpike: I don't use the PIM suite.  Storing those kinds of things *generally* speaking always strikes me as a bad idea
<XBehave> if im using an edgy install instead ofa fiesty lvie cd will i need to change my repos to use bootstrap or will i be ok?
<bdgraue> so, no one can help me with isdn in feisty, avm fritzcard pci? then i have to try other distros?  :-((
<BWolf85> isdn? sorry im TERRIBLE with acronyms
<VSpike> maltaethiron: depends what you mean.. are you at a command prompt?
<cavveman> Hi. I can't use my soundcard. I have a SoundMax AD1986a. How do I configure Alsa so it can work in kubuntu?
<BWolf85> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<VSpike> maltaethiron: or you want to kill a running session?
<delight> are there plans for debs of kdevelop 3.4.1 on kubuntu.org ?
<Rictoo__> guys
<BWolf85> yes rictoo
<Rictoo__> how would I get aprocess list from console?
<maltaethiron> VSpike: well, i booted my computer, and everything is working fine, but there was a KDE crash message up when i started, and it said the desktop crashed
<Rictoo__> how would I get a process list from console?
<BWolf85> rictoo: K > system > KSysGuard
<Rictoo__> no
<Rictoo__> from console
<delight> Rictoo__: ps or maybe pstree
<delight> ps aux
<BWolf85> ksysguard in console will do it
<Rictoo__> nope
<Rictoo__> oh, BWolf85 I'll try
<VSpike> delight: http://dot.kde.org/1179831426/ & http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<Rictoo__> no
<Rictoo__> Of course it won't work
<Rictoo__> IM IN CONSOLE
<Rictoo__> NO KDE OR ANYTHING -.-'
<BWolf85> just worked for me hah
<VSpike> Rictoo__: htop is the best process manager for console.  sudo apt-get install htop
<achille> qualche italiano?
<delight> VSpike: I got this repo and kde 3.5.7 installed but there was no kdevelop 3.4.1 in it yet ... question is are they on the way?
<BWolf85> yes ricto do what vspike said i just followed it and it does work
<VSpike> delight: hmm that's odd the first link definitely says it's included
<achille> kkmok
<VSpike> delight: I haven't installed those repos yet - was just trying to find if anyone had
<delight> the first link is from kde ... the second from kubuntu ... kubuntu only got the kde packages up till now in there repos
<delight> VSpike: i did on my feisty i386
<delight> works great for me
<delight> and i got tons of software isntalled on my box
<KevinAlaska> How do I type with a keyboard? ;)
<VSpike> delight: if they are in gutsy you can use prevu to backport them
<VSpike> I only discovered that recently. It's very neat
<delight> VSpike: don't know about prevu ... what is that ?
<maltaethiron> vspike: so is there any hope for my desktop? lol
<sayers_> !wifi|sayers
<ubotu> sayers: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VSpike> !prevu
<ubotu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<maltaethiron> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<maltaethiron> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<VSpike> delight: the wiki is pretty detailed.  I used it to backport the gutsy packages of dovecot-imap 1.0 release to feisty
<delight> VSpike: thnx ;) strange thing is they have the new umbrello in it but not the new kdevelop
<BWolf85> where is everyone from
<VSpike> maltaethiron: so you say everything is working OK now? Do you know what the exact error was?
<KevinAlaska> are there problems installing gnome with a native kubuntu installation?
<delight> VSpike: i backported a lot of things on my debian box ... kept it in stable and got me packages from testing / unstable ;)
<delight> VSpike: this looks even more easy ;)
<VSpike> delight: I guess sometimes they will work without recompiling, but this recompiles them from source against the libs on your system.  I think
<maltaethiron> vspike: i know that it said "KDE Crash Handler" and said something about the desktop crashing.  All my apps work just fine, but i can't see any icons on the desktop, or right click, for example.
<K-Ryan> The desktop process probably isn't running
<K-Ryan> Tried restarting X?
<KevinAlaska> How do you register in Freenode?
<VSpike> maltaethiron: you could do alt-F2 and run "kdestop"
<VSpike> maltaethiron: "kdesktop" i mean
<maltaethiron> vspike: if i do that, will it end this current session?
<K-Ryan> Try what VSpike said maltaethiron
<VSpike> maltaethiron: nope
<K-Ryan> No, it won't
<K-Ryan> It will just restart the desktop process
<VSpike> maltaethiron: that's the next step if all else fails.. just log out and back in again :)
<maltaethiron> ok, and how do i get out of alt-F2, because ive been stuck in there before
<maltaethiron> lol
<K-Ryan> Hit escape
<maltaethiron> k
<RawSewage> maltaethiron, are you on a laptop
<VSpike> must go sleep... good luck maltaethiron
<VSpike> night all
<K-Ryan> Night VSpike
<maltaethiron> yes RawSewage, thanks vspike
<RawSewage> I installed Kubuntu on my laptop the other day, and it works fine, but I have some random crashes
<RawSewage> I dont have crashes on my destop, which also has Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> maltaethiron: did running kdesktop fix it?
<RawSewage> run kicker too
<maltaethiron> alt f2 didnt work, ima try to run it from Konsole
<RawSewage> maltaethiron, what kind of laptop
<maltaethiron> a Dell Latitude D505
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> mine's a Toshiba
<RawSewage> I bet it has something to do with laptop power management app
<K-Ryan> maltaethiron: Unless ending your current session is a big deal you can always just ctrl+alt+backspace(restart X)
<klobster> anyone try an install on a fujitsu stylistic 3400?
<BWolf85> anyone like to know my biggest excitement with kubuntu?
<maltaethiron> k-ryan, rawsewage: i ran kdesktop from Konsole, and it worked fine
<K-Ryan> Sure BWolf85
<klobster> BWolf85 yeah
<K-Ryan> maltaethiron: Ah, then all is well. Glad to hear.
<BWolf85> I can make my P4 laptop last almost 2 and a half hours
<K-Ryan> Cool
<maltaethiron> Thanks, now I get to go write my Senior Project on Dorian Gray and Macbeth....fun fun
<maltaethiron> peace
<klobster> BWolf85 not bad!
<BWolf85> yah compaired with windows i could barely make a full hour
<K-Ryan> See ya' maltaethiron
<ReMiiRuru> What is the simplest way to setup writing with japanese input? Something like windows IME, I don't know how stuff like that is called under linux...
<RadiantFire> ReMiiRuru: scim/skim
<RadiantFire> ReMiiRuru: there are some really complicated instructions floating around somewhere on how to do it
<ReMiiRuru> RadiantFire: Well, good to know how it's called, bad thing is it's complicated @_@
<joey_> gay
<RadiantFire> ReMiiRuru: there are indepth i nstructions, they are just long
<RadiantFire> ReMiiRuru: I think there are 4 or 5 steps, but I know my technologically illiterate friend was able to do it without help
<RadiantFire> ReMiiRuru: they are floating around on the forums
<BWolf85> wheres the batter ap
<sergiu> it is possible to replace konqueror with dolphin?
<RawSewage> no
<sergiu> for kubuntu
<RawSewage> KDE4 will have both
<RawSewage> you can install Dolphin
<ReMiiRuru> RadiantFire: Oh, thats much better, now I'm not discouraged to try ^_^
<RawSewage> Dolphin isnt meant as a Konq replacement
<sergiu> RawSewage: do you mean that kde4 when will be realised will include dolphin as file manager
<sergiu> ?
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> but it will still have Konqueror
<RawSewage> you can install Dolphin now if you want
<RadiantFire> the current incarnation of dolphin is highly... unimpressive
<RadiantFire> most of the development is happening for KDE4
<RadiantFire> which the current version of dolphin doesn't have
<RawSewage> is that why Kubuntu didnt get all those new features that Ubuntu did
<RadiantFire> ?
<RadiantFire> what do you mean?
<RawSewage> Restricted Driver Manager, for one
<RawSewage> Compiz 1-click enable
<RawSewage> and some other things
<RadiantFire> they are coming for gutsy I think
<RawSewage> oh
<BWolf85> im bored
<RadiantFire> but yeah, but we got an xserver configurator and they didn't
<Minataku> Heehee... Gassy Giraffe. That can be the next version. XD
<RawSewage> RadiantFire, Whats that.  I dont know about that
<RadiantFire> RawSewage: the display & monitor module in system settings has no corresponding gnome equivalent
<RadiantFire> well, it does, but its not default installed yet
<RawSewage> you mean the thing that lists all the different brands of monitors
<RawSewage> thats new for Feisty?
<sergiu> who have xp with kopete..
<RadiantFire> RawSewage: it has new powers
<RawSewage> oh
<tj__> hello everyone
<RadiantFire> i personally think being able to control resolutio from the gui is more useful than a restircted manager, but thas just me
<K-Ryan> Hi there tj__!
<RadiantFire> hello tj__
<Minataku> tj__, come on down, you're the next contestant on... THE PRICE IS RIGHT
<Minataku> Not that it'll be the same after this year
<Minataku> Though it really hasn't been the same since Rod Roddy died :(
<tj__> sorry at work and on the phones lol
<tj__> simple question ok well not really but go with it lol
<Sergo-Kubuntu> when i lunch kopete there is icq windows but i want to chose another messenger
<Sergo-Kubuntu> how to do
<RawSewage> Controlling resolution in Monitor panel isnt new to Feisty though
<tj__> when sitting at the pc and starting beryl-manager it says detected NVIDIA but if for just testing purposes i loaunch while in an NX session it says detected AIGLX does anyone know if there is really any difference??
<j1tters> hey all. can someone help with a quick stupid question.
<Minataku> j1tters: As long as it's not too stupid.
<ni1s> j1tters: sure
<j1tters> ok. usb 2.0 drive plugged in. formatted. shows everywhere. how in the heck to i get it to show in thunar or krusader or whatever. i can see it under /dev/sda but cant actuall open it.
<j1tters> am i just a retard
<Minataku> You need to mount it, or if it automounts, open up where it gets mounted to
<j1tters> all i want to do is copy a drive over to it. but im just looking for an icon or something.
<K-Ryan> No j1tters, you aren't a retard =P
<j1tters> it shows under gparted. its formated etc.
<klobster> it should automount, did it create an icon on your desktop?  where is this "everywhere" you are seeing it?
<j1tters> no. no icon on desktop.
<klobster> check in /media?
<j1tters> nope
<j1tters> not there
<tj__> hmmm guess no one has the answer to mine huh.... grrrr lol
<Sergo-Kubuntu> anyone know how to change kopete protocol
<j1tters> can i mount it under gparted or ... another way?
<K-Ryan> tj__: Ask again or wait around, someone is bound to have an answer.
<tj__> lol
<tj__> when sitting at the pc and starting beryl-manager it says detected NVIDIA but if for just testing purposes i loaunch while in an NX session it says detected AIGLX does anyone know if there is really any difference??
<BWolf85> tj questions get lost with a fast chat
<j1tters> gparted shows it as unmounted but gives me no way to mount it.
<tazz> i am having a problem configuring my eth1 interface, is there any lan configuration tool for kubuntu as there is one for ubuntu?
<klobster> tj_ sorry, thats a tough one
<BWolf85> eth1 being wifi tazz
<Sergo-Kubuntu> can i remove kopete from kubuntu?
<tazz> BWolf85, no its my rj45 lancard
<j1tters> whats the best way to mount /dev/sda
<klobster> j1tters no gparted won't mount it.  hold on
<j1tters> k
<BWolf85> oh eth1 on my laptop is wifi sorry
<tazz> np
<pulaski> hello
<zarilion> Im having some trouble loging in after installing the nvidia drivers>< running irssi from command line now:P
<K-Ryan> Hi there pulaski!
<Minataku> /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/external type ufs (ro)
<Minataku> Heehee
<BWolf85> whats the card doing though taxx
<zarilion> dont seeme to be able to start x-server
<tj__> zarilion
<tj__> hey
<tj__> same prob with NVIDIA a while back
<K-Ryan> zarilion: Did you modify your xorg.conf?
<Minataku> I formatted a floppy on my Sun Ultra 2 to have a UFS filesystem
<tj__> what did you install restricted drivers or ??
<zarilion> K-Ryan: no. dunno if the installer did it but
<Minataku> As a result it also has a Solaris SPARC disklabel
<K-Ryan> zarilion: Installer?
<zarilion> tj__: did a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<tazz> BWolf85, i have to configure dns - 202.144.115.4, but i dont know how to do this.
<tj__> weird
<K-Ryan> Oh okay, that kind of an installer...
<pulaski> Hi K-Ryan, I need to use kubuntu feisty fawn efax to send a fax using my modem.  My /dev/ttyS0 is not the correct device.  Do you know what kubuntu calls the modem or how I can find out?
<K-Ryan> zarilion: There is a different package, are you sure that's not what you needed?
<tj__> remove that...... and try ... wait have to find mine lol
<Minataku> Thankfully I have support for that compiled into my kernel
<K-Ryan> Then there are also the legacy drivers.
<K-Ryan> pulaski: I myself have not dealt with efax, but I'm sure someone in the channel has so stick around and someone is bound to help you.
<pulaski> thanks
<tj__> hmmm you know hwat i used automatix for that actually.....
<tj__> opps what
<zarilion> K-Ryan: i have been using ubuntu for about 2 months now and always have been using those drivers.. but today i installed kubuntu and got this problem:P
<tj__> download automatix... use the nvidia drivers from it... gthat gives you the nvidia control panel too
<K-Ryan> zarilion: Strange... Uninstall them for now.
<K-Ryan> Never ever ever use automatix!
<Minataku> NO
<Minataku> !automatix
<K-Ryan> !automatix | tj__
<zarilion> K-Ryan: didnt:P
<tinin> could someone tell me how do i install a few packages at the same time inside a folder?
<j1tters> i need to walk away. be back in a bit.
<tj__> well the long way takes a while to explain that at least gets things started in the right direction
<klobster> doh!
* Minataku jabs ubotu with a stun baton
<Minataku> tj__: No, it just breaks things
<ni1s> Why should I avoid automatix?
<Minataku> Very badly
<ni1s> ah
<tj__> wow really
<Minataku> Yes
<K-Ryan> Yes really
<tj__> never had a prob yet since 5.04 i think lol
<K-Ryan> Often times it breaks stuff so bad you need to do a clean isntall.
<Minataku> ubotu would tell you that if it wasn't completely dead
<zarilion> K-Ryan: dont kubuntu have the restricted drivers manager as ubuntu have?
<pulaski> K-Ryan, efax is not my problem. I need to know how to find out what the /dev/name is for my modem?
<tj__> got tired of spending an hour in the shell typing building etc etc....
<K-Ryan> pulaski: Sorry, not sure =/
<pulaski> ok good enough
<Minataku> pulaski: IS there a /dev/modem ?
<pulaski> no
<K-Ryan> zarilion: I'm not sure, I was trying to figure that out the other day
<tj__> zarilion... check xorg file and see what default res is setr to
<zarilion> K-Ryan: whats the command to start up KDM from the terminal to see what the loader says?
<K-Ryan> Err....
<Minataku> pulaski: Hm
<Minataku> I don't happen to have a working modem, so I can't help either... sorry :(
<tj__> if default res is set to 16 or 24 nvidia drivers usually wont start... mine has to be set to 32 to have X start.... dont know why im not that deep into it but only thing that works on this end on a geforce 7
<pulaski> thanks for considering this Minataku
<Minataku> np
<pulaski> it is a standard data/fax us robotics modem that kubunt had a driver for
<Minataku> pulaski: You can keep poking things and see if any of them are it
<klobster> pulaski: did you look here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133409
<zarilion> how do i open the xorg.conf file? im in the dir but dunno how to open it:P
<david2> edit it as root
<tj__> sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Minataku> It might also not be set to "COM1" aka ttyS0
<K-Ryan> you need to be in root
<david2> in a text editor
<pulaski> well yes thanks
<K-Ryan> sudo nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<Minataku> Try the other ttySn devices
<Minataku> One of them might be it
<tj__> to escape type <esc> :q! to exit or <esc> :x to save
<tj__> lol
<tj__> nevermind hehehe
<klobster> pulaski: sorry, wrong click https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<pulaski> good thanks klobster
<zarilion> default its set to 640x480><
<K-Ryan> I wish I had something to type up, I want to play with nano =)
<tj__> no not res... the default depth sorry
<Minataku> Heehee, I have a floppy disk with a Solaris SPARC disklabel and a UFS filesystem :3
<zarilion> tj__: 24
<tj__> change to 32 see what happens
<klobster> pulaski: HTH
<tj__> zarilion can i send my xorg file through here to you... never really used this... but you could use for comparision
<K-Ryan> !pastebin
<K-Ryan> Oh yeah, ubotu is dead
<K-Ryan> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure if he could view it though..
<tj__> hmmm
<klobster> !ubotu dead?
<ivanaldo> e aeeeeeeeeeee
<Minataku> Yep
<Minataku> ubotu is completely unresponsive
<ivanaldo> it
<ivanaldo> by
<tj__> did that work?
<klobster> ?
<tj__> sorry.... zarilion did that work changing to 32
<zarilion> tj__: hmm. nop. still only get a blinking bar on the top of the screen
<Zeelot> helooooooooooo
<zarilion> tj__: where is the backup xorg.conf file?? its gone:P
<K-Ryan> It should be in the same place as the xorg.conf
<tj__> should be in the same direct. call xorg.conf.1 or something
<Solifugus> Anyone get vmware server to install?
<Solifugus> on feisty fawn, that is
<Zeelot> vmware workstation?
<Zeelot> or is that different
<Minataku> No, server
<Minataku> The free one
<zarilion> tj__: ahh. found it:) now how do i swap em out again?
<Zeelot> omg there's a free one >_<
<Solifugus> Does workstation let you create images and run them or just run them?
<Minataku> Solifugus: No, that's server
<Zeelot> create images?
<Zeelot> from what
<tj__> you have mc installed??
<Solifugus> install operating systems
<Zeelot> yea can
<Zeelot> you can*
<Solifugus> oh wait.. workstation in not freely available.. is it?
<Zeelot> guess not
<Solifugus> well then.. server...
<Zeelot> since it's not free? =P
<zarilion> tj__: mc?
<Zeelot> never used server
<tj__> man lol i just blanked on how to rename file from command line lol
<Solifugus> I had it server worked on the previous kubuntu
<zarilion> hehe
<Zeelot> mv?
<tj__> i always use MC aka midnight commander
<Solifugus> tj__:   mv  filefrom fileto
<Minataku> I've used VMWare Server
<tj__> thanks.... ok whats the file name for the backup xorg file
<Minataku> If you don't mind having proprietary modules taint the kernel, it's fairly excellent
<zarilion> its xorg.conf.1
<K-Ryan> See ya' guys
<tj__> ok so first sudo rm xorg.conf
<zarilion> bb:)
<Solifugus> Minataku: i don't.. but it says it fails in building the vmmon kernel module
<tj__> then mv xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf
<Minataku> Solifugus: The whole error being...?
<underdog5004> how can I check to see how much of my disk is free?
<Minataku> df
<tj__> ok dumb question... private (red messages) how? lol
<Minataku> underdog5004: Better is df -h
<underdog5004> lol, I was so close...I was thinking mf...thanks!
<zarilion> tj__: tnx:) ill try now:)
<Minataku> no problem
<underdog5004> Minataku, I know...I've asked here like 4 times already...
<underdog5004> thank you thank you thank you
<Minataku> I like the one Gentoo provides
<Minataku> "di"
<Minataku> Much better
<tj__> zarilion good luck ;)
<osiris> any idea how to remedy this
<osiris> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> tj__: please see above
<Solifugus> Minataku: The last line is "Unable to build the vmmon module"
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dead? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Believe me, ub^Hbotu, I _don't_ think you're intelligent
<killux> can you get quickbooks on kubuntu
<tj__> huh? was that directed to me?
<Minataku> tj__: Ignore it
<tj__> lol
<Minataku> It's waaaaaaaaaay lagged out
<killux> what is quickbooks
<killux> ?
<zarilion> tj__: no change:(
<tj__> hey minataku is that a private message that you sent or ???
<tj__> hmmmmm
<Solifugus> Minataku: The error in compilation seems to be three lines, similar to this error: /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/./include/compat_kernel.h:21: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before compat_exit
<klobster> !gnucash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tj__> well do this
<Minataku> tj__: If you're using XChat, messages are in red when your nickname is in them
<tj__> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tj__> that will get you back to basics at least
<tj__> start fresh
<tj__> oh ok
<klobster> killux: ? no quickbooks for linux, gnucash is similar or kmymoney
<tj__> thought it was a private or something lol
<Minataku> Nah
<Minataku> Just a feature
<killux> klobster: can you emulate it?
<tj__> thats actually good especially with all the text rolling out on here
<tj__> brb
<Minataku> Indeed
<klobster> http://appdb.winehq.org/search.php?sSearchQuery=quicken
<Solifugus> Maybe I will need to re-install the older version of kubuntu... and say good bye to fiesty fawn.
<klobster> killux: ^^ see above
<klobster> erp over 20 sec lag
<zarilion> tj__: what now? pretty new to all the command stuff:P
<tinin> how do i instal a lot of packages that i have inside a folder please?
<don> it?
<Minataku> !it | don
<ubotu> don: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tj__> well if you did all that sucessfully start x
<tj__> dpkg -i<then select all and drag to command line> at least thats the way i do it ;)
<klobster> tinin: right click on said package, choose actions - install
<jaevel> is there a way to check if my kernel and nvidia driver are the same version?
<tinin> they are a lot of compiz git packages
<tinin> tj__ i'll try that
<tj__> well why not use the repository the just apt-get compiz etc.... i use trevinos repo and just apt-get beryl everything else needed installs on its own
<tinin> mmmm
<tj__> last time i donwloaded all the packages from there then did the install for all and wow a a nightmare for cleanup that was hrhehehe
<Zeelot> is there a way to play a sound from the console?
<Minataku> !info sox
<tj__> ohhh good question that would be nice!!!
<ubotu> sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.18.2-1 (feisty), package size 323 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Minataku> Try that
<Solifugus> Zeelot: I sometimes fart in my chair, while at the console.. that works..
<Zeelot> aha
<Minataku> It should provide a "play" command
<tinin> tj__ i use that repo too, but i wanted to test compiz git with this: http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/xtra-debs/compiz-compcomm+git20070510-3v1test.tar.gz
<Zeelot> Minataku: thanks
<tinin> copy paste worked thanx
<tinin> i hope compiz too
<Minataku> Zeelot: np
<Solifugus> Zeelot: (sorry.. i am having a bad day today)
<tj__> well thats cool
<Zeelot> =P
<tj__> but those are all the core files you get when you apt-get compiz or something like beryl... when i do beryl it gives me emrerald, the kde controller etc... that package is for all the different parts you COULD need but many are useless depending on what "Buntu" youre using
<zarilion> tj__: when i do the sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg i get the message: dpkg: unknown command --reconfigure
<Zeelot> dpkg-reconfigure
<tj__> lol opps sorry
<Zeelot> ^_^
<tinin> tj__ kubuntu, and beryl/compiz sux here, so i'm always looking something new and better
<tj__> thanks zeelot was not thinking when i typoed that.....
<tj__> really
<tj__> wow wish i could let you see mine in action......
<tj__> toned down the things not needed and rmaped up everything else.... works so fluid like and at my spped its nice
<Zeelot> mine runs good exept videos with mplayer open up with 3 times the width they should for some reason...
<tj__> but ok regardless (rabbit trail) try that package but be carefull al LOT of packages in there will not work with each other
<Zeelot> I have to resize, drag resize, drag resize
<tj__> hmmmmm  see with Automatix, then trevinos repo etc etc... aka the things everyone stays away from because they dont work> works great for me....  and all this wilth no probs on a DELL LAPTOP  ;)
<zarilion> trying again then:P
<jaevel> can someone help me figure out why my nvidia-glx driver is not working?
<Minataku> Well, either way
<tj__> see all previous conversation with zarlion....  whats going on
<Minataku> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Minataku> !worksforme
<tj__> ok that bot gets annoying FAST!
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
* j1tters is back
<Zeelot> hehe
<Minataku> Keep those both in mind, tj__
<j1tters> can anyone tell me how to mount a usb drive?
<Minataku> If you're gonna push Automatix I may ask you be removed from the channel
<tj__> no i was commenting on how someone said that their beryl on kubuntu messed up and i.... ok whatever no pushing anything
<zarilion> tj__: got it up now.. but cant get better resolution than 1024x768:P
<tj__> well its a generic driver running right now......
<dragonfly7> What file extension means it is a MPEG1 file?
<dragonfly7> .mpeg1?
<klobster> .mpg?
<tj__> you could always go the long way..... my PREFRENCE let me repeat for clairty to thers PREFRENCE would then to be using the nvidia install
<Minataku> dragonfly7: You don't need to give it one at all
<Minataku> But yeah, .mpg is a good choice
<jaevel> ok, i had the driver working, then i installed the newest driver and that killed it. so ive been trying to get it back to the original kernel and driver for the last few days....
<dragonfly7> So if I had a program convert it to MPEG, and saved it as *.mpeg, I can just change it to *.mpg and it will be recognized as such by other programs? I am trying to create a video CD and k3b did not recognize it.
<Minataku> dragonfly7: It has to be a specific format of MPEG for a VideoCD
<Minataku> It has to be a certain resolution, bitrate, etc
<dragonfly7> I am using avidemux, do you know anything about it?
<Minataku> If you saw the file in k3b and it rejected it, changing the extension won't help, the file is encoded wrong
<Minataku> Not a thing, sorry
<dragonfly7> Ok, will I guess I will play around with these other formats.
<j1tters> mount ? anyone?
<dragonfly7> Does MPEG PS A+V sound right?
<zarilion> tj__: the last line of questions from me:P how do i install the proper nvidia drivers so i dont get this f*** up again?
<Minataku> dragonfly7: Look up VideoCD on Google
* dragonfly7 jfgi. 
<Minataku> And get the correct setup for a VCD friendly video file
<Minataku> Then when you encode the file, use those settings
<klobster> j1tters: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<underdog5004> I'm just starting on shell scripting, and I was wondering if anyone would take a look at this and tell me that it's ok?        http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/22248/
<Minataku> underdog5004: Well, does it run?
<Minataku> If it runs and does what it's supposed to, it's okay. If not, then it's not. ;3
<tj__> zarilion you can used the nvidia installer off nvidia website just make sure you have your kernel sources so it can compile a driver for your kernel or you could use the program that no one mentions its up to you... i have to log off my nx session and get out of work... will be home shortly and log back in if youre still here and need help ill be back in like 25 mins
<underdog5004> Minataku, lol, I just wanted to make sure it's not gonna bork my system when I do run it
<underdog5004> low chance, I know
<Minataku> underdog5004: Well, that's why you don't write crap that could be dangerous when you're just starting :3
<Solifugus> Version 6.06 Dapper was the one just before feisty fawn, right?
<underdog5004> I guess...
<tj__> 6.10 wasnt it?
<zarilion> tj__: thanks for all your help:) ill try and get back to you if i fuck it up:P
<tj__> lol
<tj__> if you dont have the right stuff the nvidia wont work anyways
<Solifugus> tj__: I am seeing 6.06.1 at http://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/dapper/
<tj__> if it does succed
<Solifugus> I need to revert to the older kubuntu, so I can get vmware-server working.
<tj__> it most likely will work
<Solifugus> I know it works on the older version, cause i had it working before...
<Solifugus> Or.. I could wipe out my second hard disk and put windows xp on it.
<tj__> yeah tlook at the directory your in the one FOR dapper that was 6.06 then edgy eft 6.10 i think thien feisty
<tj__> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NO XP
<tj__> lol
<Solifugus> tj__: I need to do visual studio programming for me work... that's why i need the stinking vmware working..
<tj__> oh
<Solifugus> it's sad.. i really like feisty fawn
<tj__> i use vmware workstation... you could try innotex virtual box it works really well to (at least for me)
<tj__> solifugus i must admit i  bought vmware workstation.... my cell phone (go figure) and my video software (Vegas) just could not run under wine and no equiv. on linux
<tj__> ok gotta run cant stay at work anyomre ahhhh lol
<CraZy675> I've updated using Adept Updater to 7.04 from 6.10 now k3b, xine, vlc, adept don't seem to be working.  Starting with Adept I get the following error message:
<CraZy675> its not able to commit the changes
<polto> hello all
<klobster> hello
<phisrow> Greetings.
<generic_noob01> Does anyone here have time to answer a quick question for me?
<phisrow> I'll do my best.
<generic_noob01> Is there anyway to get sound blaster x-fi fatal1ty xtremegamer profess1onal to work with kubuntu?
<generic_noob01> There currently is no official support for it
<polto> can sb help me? I'm doing a customized version of kubuntu LiveDVD. things are going well but i have a little question. How can i show partitions and not mounted disks on the KDE desktop ?
<sayers_> Are there any tools that will record my mouse movement and clicks so it can repeat somthing
<K-Ryan> Guess who!
<phisrow> If there is some way to get an x-fi working at the moment, I don't know what they are.
<klobster> polto: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-239981.html
<phisrow> I know creative plans on doing something about that(probably a ghastly binary thing); but no dice as yet(so far as I know).
<generic_noob01> ok :/
<orlo> sayers - there must be a way to trap it
<generic_noob01> klobster gave me a link that seems relevant
<phisrow> Ok.
<KanRiNiN> Hey, I unplugged my usb hard drive and it unmounted.  Is there a way to make it automount
<generic_noob01> I guess i'll stay with xp until creative releases that driver
<generic_noob01> My onboard soundcard doesn't work
<generic_noob01> Thanks for all the help
<klobster> oops, I must have addressed that to the wrong person, sorry.  Check the ALSA boards, maybe try the current driver?
<polto> :)
<polto> klobster, do you have some link for me ?
<klobster> polto: I'm researching for you now.  I assume these partitions are already mounted (not usb, or firewire)?
* generic_noob01 is looking at making a switch and is therefore trying to predict all possible troubles
<ismail> hi all
<klobster> generic_noob01: try the liveCD and see how it runs, it won't cvhange your system
<ismail> im having troube making beryl work properly
<ismail> emerald doesnt work
<klobster> ismail: Nvidia, or ATI?
<ismail> nvidia
<klobster> beryl is running?
<ismail> yeah
<ismail> the engin is runing
<ismail> but the decoration is not there
<ismail> it disapear
<ismail> s
<generic_noob01> Card delivered to developers. Completely new architecture. Creative actively preventing support due to no datasheets being released to ALSA developers. Reverse engineering work not started due to lack of time.
<polto> klobster, no . if i connect a flash it mount it and show it on the Desktop, but how to show linux and windows partitions of my computer from liveDVD on the Desktop ?
<klobster> right click on the beryl ruby and tell me what window managers and window decorators are selected.
<ismail> beryl
<generic_noob01> Oh well, I guess i'll be back when new drivers come out or when i change my computer
<ismail> and emerald
* generic_noob01 waves goodbye
<klobster> generic_noob01: try the liveCD and see how it runs, it won't cvhange your system
<draik> Anyone here know how to get the Firefox plugin of DivX?
<draik> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<klobster> ismail: it did this to me, let's see.
<klobster> ismail: give me a sec.
<ismail> wait in the konsol i get this
<klobster> polto: and you are building a custom DVD?
<ismail> No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<ismail> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<klobster> ismail: when doing what?
<klobster> polto:?
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, earlier on I had opened up KInfoCenter and checked the Memory tab
<K-Ryan> It says I have 0 kb of Swap
<ismail> sorry
<K-Ryan> But in the Partitions tab my Swap partition DOES show up
<ismail> when i run beryl from the konsol
<K-Ryan> How can I fix?
<polto> klobster,  yes sorry i was out of my computer.
<K-Ryan> Heheh
<klobster> polto: you are building a custom DVD?
<polto> klobster, yes i did.
<klobster> did or are planning to?
<polto> it work, i just need to show not mounted disks on the desktop
<polto> did
<K-Ryan> Anyone know what to do about my swap?
<klobster> polto: I am afraid I don't quite understand what you are meaning
<klobster> k-ryan do they show up under partitions
<K-Ryan> Yeah the partition shows there
<aroo>   Does anyone know why someone on my friends list can't read my Canna characters that I input with SCIM, but he can receive them from others?
<aroo> (Kopete)
<rubyat> K-Ryan: tried the swapon command?
<klobster> what does it say about your swap(s) in partitions?
<K-Ryan> Don't know how to use it
<polto> klobster, i have my modified DVD, it boot work etc... but: my goal now is to show computer's windows and linux partitions on the desktop to give the user the possibility to mount it by a simple click.
<K-Ryan> The only thing it notes is the mount options are "sw"
<K-Ryan> Btw, its on an ext3 partition
<K-Ryan> No I lied
<K-Ryan> it's swap
<K-Ryan> I mixed it up =)
<Minataku> Aw, crap
<tj__> zarilion  so did any of that work for you?
<K-Ryan> Be right back...
<Minataku> I think BOTH drives in my Ultra 10 are bad :(
<klobster> polto: why not automount them before hand?
<Minataku> Oh well, they came with it and it uses IDE
<Minataku> No real big problem
<Minataku> Annoying but not fatal.
<polto> klobster, it's an idea ..  but how to automount all partitions on boot ?
<Minataku> polto: Put them all in fstab
<Minataku> Make sure they're all available when you boot the system
<Minataku> Don't specify "noauto" as an option in fstab
<klobster> k-ryan: what does mount point and fs type say?
<polto> klobster, it's a LiveDVD , can boot on different computers. and i need to automount all partitions on any computer.
<klobster> yeah, that won't put them on the desktop, but a simple script in etc should do it
<phisrow> Polto: You might have luck asking the Knoppix people and/or power users.
<phisrow> They are also debian based, and know how to do what you want to do.
<klobster> polto: I agree #knoppix might be your best bet
<blackvd> So I installed flash plugin with firefox32 following the how to in the forums on a 64 bit machine. Flash seems to work about half the time the other half of the time the browser locks ups(turns grey when running beryl) Anyone else have this problem?
<tj__> blackvd same here but 32 bit system does it with java too
<polto> ok.
<blackvd> tj_ find a fix for flash yet?
<tj__> noi just kill it and start over... its annoying especially when your screen fades to grey (beryl) and just sits there.....  i have a button on my desktop to kill firefox in that case... i know its a cheat but just faster and only does it ever couple of days so not often enough to dig deep and figure out lol
<blackvd> tj_ mine seems to crash on almost every flash video i try to watch
<tj__> my main concern is java plugin..... cant have just the plugin have to have the hwole java system and then link the plugin so it locks up on 1 website that i use a lot but never on any others..... but if i go with just the plug-in by itself logmein wont work....
<tj__> on every flash?
<tj__> hmmmm  uninstall and re-install?
<Xbehave> do /tmp and /var get preserverd across a boot?
<blackvd> anyone tried out flock in here for 64?
<K-Ryan> klobster: none and swap
<zblach> hi
<K-Ryan> hi zblack
<K-Ryan> *zblach
<zblach> how's it going?
<K-Ryan> sorry =P
<K-Ryan> Good, you?
<zblach> 's cool. that's how it's pronounced
<zblach> i'm alright
<K-Ryan> Having trouble with something or just here to hang?
<BluesKaj> evening greekists :)
<Minataku> Doh
<zblach> 'cept for this nagging problem with kaddprinterwizard
<Minataku> The videocard in my Ultra 1 is bad
<K-Ryan> Hi BluesKaj
<Minataku> White appears as "piss yellow"
<pulaski> thanks K-Ryan and everyone who helped me, g'night
<Minataku> That's definitely not correct
<K-Ryan> Night pulaski
<BluesKaj> hey K-Ryan...lotsa support this evening ?
<BluesKaj> hi Minataku
<K-Ryan> Not too much today, everyone seemed to have oddball problems.
<zblach> lol
<Minataku> Heya, BluesKaj
<hitmanWilly> howdy all
<K-Ryan> Hey there hitmanWilly
<Minataku> lo, hitmanWilly
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I was trying to fix this earlier with klobster but he doesn't seem to be there right now, my swap isn't working.
<K-Ryan> In KInfoCenter under memory I have no swap
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: did you try swapon?
<phisrow> Weird.
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: What do I do with that?
<phisrow> Your fstab ok?
<K-Ryan> Don't know
<Smorg> hi
<BluesKaj> hate them strange fixes..still on the learning curve , myself ... but this room is just great , full of helpful info .
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: swapon </dev/swap_partition>
<K-Ryan> In partitions it says it isn't mounted
<orlo> k-ryan   what does    free    give
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: try the swapon
<K-Ryan> orlo: What?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: swap partitions aren't mounted in the traditional sense
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: swap_partition in that string represents what?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: the device where your swap partion is located, ie hda2
<K-Ryan> err, where do I find that?
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure which it was
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> basically swaps slaves
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: look for the device that says something about swap
<K-Ryan> got it
<K-Ryan> Haha!
<K-Ryan> It worked
<K-Ryan> How big of an improvement is that going to be on my system?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: that'll only work for this session, you need to fix fstab
<K-Ryan> How?
<orlo> if you have to use swap it will slow things down :)
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> beryl loves swap
<K-Ryan> What do I edit in here?
<K-Ryan> Err, add...
<orlo> BluesKaj - so is  that why beryl is  so slow?
<K-Ryan> orlo: Do you have the drivers for your graphics card? Is your graphics card an Ati?
<Xbehave> does temp get wiped on reboot? or is it persistent?
<BluesKaj> could be
<orlo> K-ryan lol
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: see if it has anything listed as a swap partition
<K-Ryan> well I see the "UUID=blahblahblah none swap sw 0 0"
<K-Ryan> which is what was in KINfoCenter
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: the uuid is probably messed up, try changing that to the device name
<zblach> better yet
<zblach> open a console and type
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: ie the same device you just swaped on
<K-Ryan> All the UUID's listed are =<insert numbers and letters>
<zblach> sudo vol_id -u $DEVICE
<zblach> that'll spit out the correct uuid
<K-Ryan> what exactly do i change to the /dev/sdb3 ?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: the UUID=<big string of stuff>
<K-Ryan> change it to UUID=/dev/sdb3 ?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan:just /dev/sdb3
<K-Ryan> No UUID?
<hitmanWilly> no UUID req'd
<orlo> K-Ryan is a gentoo troll you guys
<K-Ryan> I've never used gentoo
<underdog5004> Minataku, remember that script I wanted you to take a look at? here's the address: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/22252/ . I get this error when I try to run it:     cp: omitting directory `/home/matthew/rtorrent/'
<zblach> thanks for that constructive input
<underdog5004> why is it omitting that directory?
* hitmanWilly is actually messing with gentoo right now *ducks
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: That's it?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: yup
<K-Ryan> Alright
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: to test it, swapoff /dev/sda3
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: then sudo mount -a
<underdog5004> hitmanWilly, I gave it a shot as well...it was really confusing for me.
<underdog5004> more like, hard to understand.
* hitmanWilly actually likes it...
<K-Ryan> it gave an invalid argument
<orlo> i love the comedy here - but why not see if he really has swap on  with typing       free
<K-Ryan> orlo: My swap IS on
<K-Ryan> We turned it on -.-
<underdog5004> hitmanWilly, awesome. Choice of distro ultimately comes down to _personal_ _choice_
<urli> hola
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: swapoff -a
<urli> alguien habla espaol
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: then sudo mount -a
<K-Ryan> !es | urli
<ubotu> urli: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<orlo> you have the correct entry in /etc/fstab what makes you think that you didn't have swap to begin with
<urli> hola
<urli> hola alguien
<urli> habla
<urli> espaol
<zblach> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<K-Ryan> Hablan espanol en #kubuntu-es
<K-Ryan> orlo, it wasn't on because in KInfoCenter, it showed 0, that's ZERO, swap memory
<orlo> 0 swap memory being used?
<K-Ryan> Total swap memory
<K-Ryan> The whole box just greyed out
<K-Ryan> I'm not an idiot
<hitmanWilly> orlo: also, it wouldn't have let him swapon if it was already on, would give a device busy error
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: mount -a worked
<K-Ryan> but swap didn't turn on
<K-Ryan> I'll return to the matter tomorrow, I've gotta go
<orlo> back to gentoo
<K-Ryan> Thanks for the help hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: that's weird, but ok
<K-Ryan> troll....
<hitmanWilly> more than likely anfstab error
<K-Ryan> (orlo)
<orlo> they run when you expose them
<K-Ryan> Dude I come in here every day
<K-Ryan> So I look forward to seeing everyone else tomorrow, except you orlo
<K-Ryan> Good night(everyone except orlo)
<orlo> with pre-newbie problems about swap?
<K-Ryan> I'm not going to argue, this is stupid
<orlo> if you installed kubuntu - swap is set up automatically - no?
<zblach> usually, but there are problems sometimes
<artabrahao> hi, the vncviewer works fine in ubuntu, but when I type vncserver appears command not fount. What can it be?
<rikanferal> what is the kde screenshot app called?
<hitmanWilly> orlo: #kubuntu is linux for newbies...at least that's what the powers that be would have one believe
<zblach> rikanferal: kscreenshot
<zblach> **
<underdog5004> yay!!!!!! I figured it out! cp needs the -r flag to copy directories!
<zblach> ksnapshot
<zblach> my bad
<orlo> underdog  - or -a
<underdog5004> -a == all?
<orlo> archive
<underdog5004> nice
<orlo> it preserves permissions and ownership
<zblach> neat
<underdog5004> gotcha
<maltaethiron> is there any way to change key bindings for kubuntu?  for example, i have a Function key that lets me turn the volume up and down with the page up and page down buttons in windows.
<zblach> maltaethiron: laptop?
<maltaethiron> yes zblach
<orlo> great for copying a dir that contains . files - everything is copied intact  cp -a /dir1 /dir/   all of dir1 is copied into dir
<zblach> xbindkeys may be what you're looking for
<maltaethiron> is that a package?
<sayers_> what does the varialbe -f do in apt-get install -f?
<zblach> yep
<maltaethiron> !xbindkeys
<maltaethiron> ubotu die?
<hitmanWilly> sayers_: fixes (supposedly) dependencies iirc
<sayers_> Oh yes
<sayers_> I forgot
<Minataku> The bot is having serious issues tonight
<maltaethiron> Yeah looks like it, poor buddy
<hitmanWilly> any serious netsplits lately, sometimes that screws with it
<hitmanWilly> s/,/?
<artabrahao> hi, the vncviewer works fine in ubuntu, but when I type vncserver appears command not fount. What can it be?
<Minataku> It'll come back as ubotwo in a couple minutes and dump everything it's heard since it farted out again
<maltaethiron> woah
<maltaethiron> im scared for that, lol
<zblach> ha. ubotwo
* hitmanWilly checks his kde compile...
<zblach> i can't remember what I need to access printers on my networked windows machine
<zblach> kaddprinterwizard is on the fritz
<zblach> samba?
<thumper> how do I get kubuntu starting with beryl rather than KWin?
<hitmanWilly> thumper: ln beryl in ~/.kde/Autostart
<thumper> hitmanWilly: thanks, do I need beryl-manager too?
<thumper> or is beryl sufficient by itself?
<Jucato> !beryl | thumper
<Jucato> there's a guide in the #ubuntu-effects channel
<hitmanWilly> thumper: it helps, but it's not req'd
<druntar> !ntfs
<Jucato> bot's on coffee break?
<thumper> Jucato: thanks
<druntar> must be
<druntar> I'm trying to figure out how to access my ntfs partition from linux
<hitmanWilly> ubotu is dead...
<hitmanWilly> druntar: research ntfs-3g
<druntar> I have installed it and am trying to use it's usage instructions from the website but I guess I'm just stupid lol or doing something wrong
<orlo> hitmanWilly announcing ubotu is  dead  ..... suspicious :)
<hitmanWilly> druntar: just mount them as type ntfs-3g
<hitmanWilly> druntar: it installs its own fs type definition
<druntar> ???
<hitmanWilly> druntar: are you familiar with the mount cmd?
<druntar> no I'm new to linux but I used the usage command right off the website and am getting
<druntar> Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory
<zblach> druntar: do you know if you have a sata drive?
<hitmanWilly> druntar: are you using sata drives?
<druntar> it is sata
<zblach>  /dev/sda1
<druntar> oh ok
<hitmanWilly> druntar: the /dev/hda1 is just an example...
<hitmanWilly> druntar: that'll change depending on the drive/partition...
<druntar> hmm well it found the device this time but gave me this error instead
<hitmanWilly> wrong fs type, right?
<druntar> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/windows: No such file or directory
<druntar> FUSE mount point creation failed
<druntar> Unmounting /dev/sda1 (Core)
<hitmanWilly> druntar: run sudo fdisk -l
<druntar> ok done
<hitmanWilly> druntar: see what the actual device name for your ntfs partition is
<druntar> ok the windows part is /dev/sda1
<hitmanWilly> druntar: the type will be all the way on the right, device name on the left
<zblach> is cups accessible at localhost:631?
<hitmanWilly> druntar: try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 </mount/point>
<hitmanWilly> druntar: or is that what you're doing already?
<druntar> pretty much
<druntar> I don't know what the mount point is though
<hitmanWilly> druntar: wherever you want the drive to mount to, ie /mnt/windows
<druntar> but the folder has to be there right?
<yurimxpxman> I just installed Gnash, but the plugin doesn't show up in Konqueror or Firefox. What's the deal with that?
<hitmanWilly> druntar: yes, just mkdir it
<druntar> woah
<druntar> there it wen
<druntar> went
<druntar> thank you hintman
<druntar> hitman
<druntar> jesus I wish I could type tonight
<Minataku> Hintman... that's pretty clever, at least XD
<yurimxpxman> does anybody in here know about my gnash problem?
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<Minataku> !es | urli_
<Minataku> Oh yeah
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<Minataku> urli_: #kubuntu-es
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<urli_> alguien habla espaol
<Minataku> Now shut the hell up, asswad
<orlo> there is a #gnash
<maltaethiron> ubotwo back up yet?
<Minataku> Nope
<Minataku> The bot is completely retarded tonight
<maltaethiron> =(
<orlo> gentooed you mean?
<Minataku> ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbindkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Watch it, orlo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<druntar> hmmm
<orlo> The bot is gentooed
<ubotu> thumper: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> orlo: If it was Gentoo'd, it be working faster than usual
<orlo> yurimxpxman - there is  a #gnash channel
<Minataku> It'd give you the info BEFORE you had to ask for it
<yurimxpxman> orlo: nobody's responded in there, either :(
<yurimxpxman> does anybody know where I can download the source code to w?
<ubotu> urli_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<orlo> is gnash close to bash? that is a lively channl
<orlo> #bash
<Minataku> Oh, shut up, you stupid bot
<aroo> What is the KDE equivalent of Windows "charmap"
<Minataku> aroo: There's a GTK-based one
<aroo> Oh?
<Minataku> charmap
<Minataku> !info charmap
<ubotu> Package charmap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Minataku> !info gcharmap
<Jucato> aroo: kcharselect
<Minataku> Or that
<ubotu> Package gcharmap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<yurimxpxman> orlo: gnash is the GNU Flash player
<aroo> Thanks.
<druntar> didn't expect that to work
<Minataku> Don't use the GNU Flash Player
<Minataku> It's useless
<orlo> haha - shame is on me
<druntar> just out of curiosity I went to my World of warcraft folder and clicked the .exe and the game started
<hitmanWilly> orlo: its an open source hack on flash...and it sucks
<hitmanWilly> orlo: but you knew that :)
<orlo> no i didn't - i do now
<hakaisou> agreed
<hitmanWilly> oh...sorry...:)
<hakaisou> besides, there are enough methods for installing adobe flash 9 that it's pointless to use an alternative
<Minataku> Sorry, I got a bit short in the past couple minutes XD
<Minataku> But yeah, gnash is completely useless
<hitmanWilly> hakaisou: unless you're an idealogical purist...aka RMS
<Minataku> Ignore the idiotic "don't use restricted formats" argument in this case
<orlo> ash bash ... gnash - i thought ..?
<Minataku> When you're not the one choosing the format, you obviously have no choice
<hakaisou> hitmanWilly:  what?  Minataku:  yea, in this and a few others
<Minataku> So yeah, when it comes to Flash, there's no "don't use restricted formats" argument
<Minataku> You're gonna need the real Flash player or you're SOL
<RadiantFire> Minataku: it works for some stuff
<hitmanWilly> hakaisou: RMS==Richard Stallman, founder of the GNU project and all around nuisance
<RadiantFire> Minataku: I can actually get some older flash sites to work in it
<orlo> would the real flash run under wine or xen?
<RadiantFire> orlo: real flash is available for linux
<Minataku> Just don't bother with it in the first place, RadiantFire.
<RadiantFire> orlo: flashplugin-nonfree
<Minataku> It's not worth it.
<hakaisou> ah, ok i see hitmanWilly
<hakaisou> i thought you were calling me one, was very confused
<hitmanWilly> hakaisou: no :)
<hakaisou> way I see it, if it works, i'll use it
<Minataku> Hey now, without RMS, we'd all still be using Windows
* hitmanWilly tends to use whatever works
<hakaisou> if there is a free alternative that works, I'll use that too if i feel like it
<Minataku> Maybe FreeBSD, but BSD had a lot of issues in it's early days
<Minataku> And even there, GNU tools play a sizeable part
<hakaisou> kind of why i'm a beta for Crossover
<hakaisou> they support stuff that wine doesn't so much
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: yes, but he's becoming more of a hinderance than an asset these days, imho
<hakaisou> and the nightly builds are free
<hakaisou> which reminds me
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Eh. Just don't listen to him. :3
<hitmanWilly> i don't :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: He does have some stupid ideas, but then he is still good for pointing things out, like ATI's anticonsumerism
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: problem is, the media tend to go to him for all things linux related, and he makes us all look like crazy nutcases
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> brb
<hitmanWilly> and i am SO offtopic right now...
<orlo> hitmanWilly - the off topicis good reading until someone with a problem comes in :)
<BluesKaj> Minataku, ATI's anti linux consumerismm...a bit of paradox :)
<hakaisou> ATI:  Half decent products...  full terrible customer service
<hitmanWilly> that appears to be changing what with AMD buying them out and all
<hakaisou> hitmanWilly:  Here's to hoping
<Minataku> Heh
<underdog5004> same here
<Minataku> You need to hope two things
<orlo> i'll bet the linux ati driver gets good
<Minataku> One that AMD changes ATI
<Minataku> And one that AMD doesn't go under
<druntar> how can I make my self root while using a program
<hakaisou> AMD won't go under
<druntar> ?
<hakaisou> kdesu (program) (argumnets)
<Jucato> !sudo | druntar
<ubotu> druntar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hakaisou> arguments*
<hakaisou> but yea
<druntar> I mean once I'm already running the program
<hakaisou> you can't
<druntar> oh so I have to start over ok
<hakaisou> you have to start the program in SU mode
<druntar> thank you
<hakaisou> one thing
<Jucato> druntar: not unless the program has a function that lets you do it, like some part of system settings (administrator mode)
<orlo> sudo -i
<hakaisou> try to only use sudo for programs that stay inside the terminal, and kdesu for stuff that will launch outside it
<druntar> oh ok
<druntar> I'm trying to set it up so it always mounts my ntfs
<hakaisou> i was told once that if you use sudo with a launched program, it can cause issues
<druntar> to do that I have to edit /etc/fstab
<hakaisou> !partition
<hakaisou> wake up ubotu!
<hakaisou> -_-
<ulmolavender> woa, alt-f5!
<hakaisou> yea
<hakaisou> alt f7 will save ya
<hakaisou> but they are kinda cool
<hakaisou> oh hey, i didn't know about that one
<Jucato> :)
<hakaisou> i thought that was one of the "full screen terminal" commands
<Minataku> You can switch to the VTs from X using Ctrl+Alt+Fn
<Minataku> Where n is typically an integer from 1 to 6
<Jucato> he was talking about something else
<hakaisou> and revert back to
<hakaisou> X with F7
<Minataku> When you're at a VT, you can simply switch with just Alt+Fn
<Minataku> Correct, Alt+F7 for X
<Jucato> Show Window List in KDE
<hakaisou> you know what irritates me?
<hakaisou> Soundblaster Audigy 2 series
<Minataku> hakaisou: Caustic chemicals?
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> Caustic chemicals irritate me
<hakaisou> every single variant is supported
<underdog5004> lemon juice in your eyes?
<hakaisou> EXCEPt the plain vanilla Audigy 2 ZS
<Minataku> Then I have to wash them off so they'll stop irritating me
<hakaisou> Minataku: don't forget to neutralize the acid first
<Minataku> It can be a base, too
<Minataku> I remember in chem lab, one of my lab partners spills H2SO4 and tries to clean it up with a paper towel
<hakaisou> ok then neutralize tha base too...
<Minataku> I told him to stop then grabbed the baking soda
<hakaisou> jerk, ruined my Fight Club refrence XD
<Minataku> ?.?
<Minataku> Sorry >.>
<hakaisou> XFD
<hakaisou> it's cool
<raffytaffy> hello is it me or is anyone else finding the repos SLOW tonight
<hakaisou> wouldn't know, haven't installed anything yet
<hakaisou> don't plan on it either
<hakaisou> i'm actually going to get some sleep for once :D
<raffytaffy> im trying to d/l xmms ..its not a big package. ETA 42 mins. im on 15mb down cable lol
<hakaisou> o_0
<raffytaffy> yeah i know. usually takes a few seconds
<dandi040> jest tam arti040??
<raffytaffy> i already have xmms, but i wanna recompile some packages. i set the cflags to k8 and figured i would start off with xmms
<raffytaffy> nie
<cvill64> hello, I'm googling, but cannot find how to add ssh to automatically start up by default, could anybody send me to a tutorial or program, etc
<blackvd> So i followed ever guide for getting flash working on a 64 bit machine with firefox but every time i load a flash video my browser turns grey(using beryl) Any one been able to solve this problem?
<blackvd> cvill64 I'm probably way off on this but there's ~/.kde/Autostart
<Minataku> cvill64: You want to add sshd to the default runlevel
<cvill64> current Minataku, however I don't know how to do that in kubuntu
<Minataku> Neither do I
<Minataku> I use Gentoo
<cvill64> lol, same here for the most part :/
<Minataku> Well, in order of precedence, Gentoo Linux/i686, Debian Linux/i586, Sun Solaris/SPARC
<cvill64> desktop - gentoo, lappy - kubuntu
<Minataku> There's also A/UX in there, but I don't use that very often at all
<BluesKaj> so Minataku, who do ya luv ...(k)ubuntu or gentoo ?
<cvill64> well, at the same rate, anybody know how to get sound out of a audigy 2 zs on the amd64 arch ?
<Minataku> Piyoko runs Gentoo, Mahoro runs Debian, Dejiko and Haruko run Solaris 2.6, ULTRA2 runs Solaris 2.8, Sasuke runs A/UX 3.1.1, Usada runs NeXTSTEP/risc 3.3
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Gentoo
<Minataku> I've got more computers but for the sake of my fingers and/or they don't currently run anything, are unlisted
<BluesKaj> then, may I ask...why are you here ? :)
<Minataku> BluesKaj: To help with general Linux issues
<Minataku> Ones that aren't Kubuntu-specific
<cvill64> and there are many linux users that use more than one type of distro?
<BluesKaj> general linux issues .... heh
<Minataku> I've got some 20 computers
<Minataku> I need to rebuild my list, a couple were deemed unusable after testing
<RadiantFire> mmm... solaris
<BluesKaj> admin eh
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Collector
<Minataku> Right now I have a Sun Ultra 1 idling away, doing nothing
<BluesKaj> errr, Minataku ...i wont ask
<Minataku> Sitting under a Macintosh Classic
<Minataku> Atop my Sun Ultra 2, a 64bit SMP machine
<Minataku> 2x UltraSPARC-I @ 168MHz :D
<BluesKaj> my band mate has 22 guitars ...i think I get it
<Minataku> Which will probably be upgraded to 2x UltraSPARC-II @ 300MHz
<Minataku> If it'll take them, don't know yet
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Minataku> Shut up, you
<Minataku> neptunepink, jupiterorange... uranusbrown
<Minataku> X3
<druntar> lol it just now responded to you?
<Minataku> It's been buggered up all day
<druntar> wow.
<druntar> lol
<Minataku> Well, all evening, at least
<administrator_> hi people :)
<Minataku> Hi
<druntar> anyone here know anything about wine?
<druntar> I'm wanting to get WoW running in linux
<administrator_> wini is sucks
<BluesKaj> <---- one complete Ludwig rock drumkit..one star snare and pastiche hihat for garage gigging and a pr of congas...keeps me busy on weekends :)
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I play around with all my various computers :3
<BluesKaj> indeed
<cvill64> does kubuntu have something simliar to alsaconf ?
<Minataku> It should have alsaconf itself
<BluesKaj> yup
<maltaethiron> quick question, is pastebin on the fritz?
<Minataku> Perhaps it is
<Minataku> The bot is screwed up
<Minataku> I've heard complaints that the repos are slow
<maltaethiron> god, whatever ubotu got, it gave it to pastebin
<cvill64> Minataku: there is no alsaconf command
<cvill64> BluesKaj: would you happen to know the command or package to install then ?
<BluesKaj> cvill64, it's  .asoundrc :http://alsa.opensrc.org/Main_Page
<cvill64> hmm...weird. website ain't working for me
<hakaisou> shoot... forgot to install unrar...
<hakaisou> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<klobster> I'm back!
<klobster> ooh! and ubotu is back too?
<Minataku> In and out
<Minataku> Mostly out
<khaije1> so kubuntu doesn't have socks support by default?
<Minataku> Speaking of out, so am I
<Minataku> Night, all
<khaije1> any reccomendations for which to go with? they seems about the same to me...
<BluesKaj> nite Minataku
<Minataku> Night
<hakaisou> the heck?
<hakaisou> i installed unrar-free, but ark still won't unrar this archive...
<cvill64> okay, so basically, kubuntu has nothing similar to alsaconf, as I see no guided configuration tool ???  I need to specify for the os to use the audigy exclusively instead of the other nvidia which is installed
<crimsun> cvill64: asoundconf set-default-card
<crimsun> cvill64: pass one of the strings given by asoundconf list
<klobster> crimsun: any idea how to emulate/force 5.1 sound from a stereo file?
<hakaisou> asoundconf list
<crimsun> klobster: on what driver?
<cvill64> does this require a restart crimsun, as I still get no sound after specifying Audigy2 with asoundconf set-default-car Audigy2 (as listed by the list command)
<klobster> ca0106
<hakaisou> then asoundconf set-default-card (name of the card you want according to the list)
<crimsun> cvill64: it requires you to log out and back in to KDE.
<cvill64> ty, brb then
<druntar> how can I see how much space is left on my HD?
<hakaisou> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<crimsun> klobster: use http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/configs/confirmed/asoundrc.CA0106-upmix
<khaije1> druntar: df -h
<cvill64> interesting, it works, but I still have to respecify the card each time in kmix beforehand
<crimsun> klobster: i.e., download that file, rename it to ~/.asoundrc , then restart your alsa app(s)
<klobster> crimsun, wow, thanks, how did you find that?
<cvill64> lol, now to get the keyboard volume keys to work :P
<crimsun> klobster: we've been building up an asoundrc database for ~2 years
<red_> why is it that when I manually update the /etc/groups and open a new shell, I still don't see the new group when I execute 'groups'
<red_> ?
<klobster> cvill64: my volume keys work now, on my belkin wireless...
<klobster> crimsun: we?
<crimsun> klobster: those of us in #alsa , and those of us who maintain ALSA across the various Linux distributions
<cvill64> using a usb viewsonic atm, the MS wireless works
<klobster> crimsun: you rock, I didn't even think there was a solution for that, I just figured I had to find a way to record my mp3's in surround...
<klobster> cvill64: you can program them in, no?
<cvill64> yes, you can klobster, just was hoping for autoworking :P
<cvill64> wouldn't happen to know flash in amd64 or adding ssh to default services would you ?
<crimsun> cvill64: for the latter, you need to install openssh-server
<cvill64> that is installed
<crimsun> flash9 for amd64 is a bit tricky.
<crimsun> then it's already "addedto default services"
<cvill64> oh?
<klobster> crimsun: where should I place that file for all users' use?
<cvill64> didn't know it does that
<crimsun> yes, ls /etc/rc2.d/*ssh*
<crimsun> klobster: /etc/asound.conf
<cvill64> ah, very nice
<cvill64> you must forgive my ignorance, <-- comes from a gentoo world and is learning the others out there also
<cvill64> hmm... crimsun does kmix normally stop working when doing the command you gave me ?
<kraut> moin
<crimsun> cvill64: no
<raffytaffy> ive used apt-build to build xmms with k8 clfag. how can i find out if my xmms indeed is k8 and not the default 486?
<cvill64> okay, just the mute doesn't work
<cvill64> the sound volume does
<cvill64> and I'm getting a system sound comming from somewhere.... :P
<raffytaffy> my updater is also trying to update xmms. even thou its the same version
<raffytaffy> will "locking version" prevent updater from updating a package?
<klobster> anyone recommend any good "lurk and learn channels"?
<hitmanWilly> klobster: maybe ##linux?
<orlo> #kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> lol
<orlo> #bash is a good channel
<klobster> ooh I like bash
<boubbin> how to update to the latest kde (3.5.7) ?
<orlo> klobster - you use mplayer?
<Zeelot> hey guys, could someone remind me how to apply a kde theme?
<klobster> only in firefox
<RadiantFire> boubbin: there are instructions if you follow the link from the kubunto.org website
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<raffytaffy> what does apt-build world do? does it recompile everything?
<Zeelot> anyone?
<MattParry> Hi Zeelot, do sudo kcontrol then select apperance & themes then theme manager
<dr_willis> !theme
<MilhousePunkRock> My /var/apt/cache/archives has grown to a size of 3.7 GB. Is it only an archive for the .deb packages I ever downloaded, or is this where Kubuntu actually installs stuff?
<dr_willis> sudo kcontrol would set the theme for the root user - id think.
<Zeelot> MattParry:  thanks
<dr_willis> or install them system wide. perhaps
<klobster> orlo: why?
<Jordan_U> MilhousePunkRock, sudo apt-get clean
<raffytaffy> apt-build world . is this safe? lol or will it hose my system
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> here i am.  on the bug infested ubuntu dapper drake 6.6 LTS system....
<dsmith_> how can I increase my partition space?
<dsmith_> Gparted?
<cvill64> has anybody run accross having a rogue almost "aim-like" sound coming from amd64 but sound notifications are off in all the programs ??
<Zeelot> hmm I got new themes from kde-look but they dont show up when I try to add them in kcontrol?
<mokkan> hey, so apparently blender 2.44 is in the gutsy repository now
<intelikey> dsmith_ live CD
<intelikey> dsmith_ gparted live CD
<mokkan> how do i access that from adept?
<dsmith_> ooh damn thats right, I did not wvwn think about that one
<dsmith_> duh!
<dsmith_> lol, i have both
<dsmith_> thx man
<dsmith_> just upgraded to a larger HD :)
<underdog5004> just so everyone knows, I finally perfected my first shell script, which backs up my bit-torrent folder to a backup drive.
<intelikey> cvill64 i wouldn't know what an aim sound was...
<intelikey> underdog5004 is it open source ?    pastebin it, we might all benifit from it.
<cvill64> lol, damn college roomates will teach you :p
<cvill64> actually I think it was a "power" problem with a fan plugged into the surge protector....weird one
<underdog5004> intelikey, no, but I'm selling licenses!
<underdog5004> ha ha ha
<intelikey> underdog5004 heh  yeah     count me out.   :)
<underdog5004> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/22260/
<MilhousePunkRock> Jordan_U: Great, that's shrunk it from 3.something GB to 35 MB! Thanks for the hint
<intelikey> no i meant, was it open source as opposed to having personal data embeded in it...
<underdog5004> not too portable though...I'm going to learn variables next
<underdog5004> nope, no personal data
<underdog5004> except my first name...
<intelikey> var's are easy.  array's are where it gets interesting.
<underdog5004> I know how to do arrays in C++...is it similar?
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, looking at Konqueror's file size view (a nice feature, by the way), the next big players are kern.log and syslog... Do they have to be about 1 GB each?
<intelikey> var=(are easy arrays are where it gets interesting) ;echo ${var[2] }
<underdog5004> ah
<underdog5004> weird syntax....to me
<intelikey> that's an array
<intelikey> a var is like   var=boo ;echo $var
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004: the $ flag references the actual contents of the var
<intelikey> yep like the old dos %something
<underdog5004> as opposed to...
<intelikey> or was it   %something%
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004: echo var will spit out "var" whereas echo $var will spit out the contents of variable var
<underdog5004> gotcha!
* intelikey goes to rewrite his script now.
* hitmanWilly goes back to rebuilding his sytem...
* underdog5004 goes back to watching madtv
<underdog5004> and cuddling w/ gf
<underdog5004> lol
<hitmanWilly> a nix user with a gf? will wonders never cease...:)
<underdog5004> yeah, I know...I even converted her to linux!
<underdog5004> and she's hot
<MilhousePunkRock> hitmanWilly: That's what I just thought (though I do have a girlfriend too)...
<NightBird> I have a gf!  it's one of those new ones... an 8600
<underdog5004> www.myspace.com/matthewphile
<NightBird> (I'm sorry for the bad joke.... actually, you know what?  No I'm not... I like puns.)
* hitmanWilly is still getting over the shock...
<underdog5004> hope I didn't blow any minds...
<MilhousePunkRock> So what about my kern.log and syslog now?
<intelikey> underdog5004 http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36836
<underdog5004> whoa
<underdog5004> very profesh
<underdog5004> and portable, yes?
<intelikey> to some degree yes
<underdog5004> or, at least, moreso than my version. I'll remember this for next time. Thanks!
<intelikey> $HOME is always your home dir
<intelikey> no matter who you are
<underdog5004> I want to make this a cron job...will it work still with $HOME?
<intelikey> yes if ran as su - username -- scriptname.sh
<underdog5004> intellwon't I have to provide a password though?
<intelikey> nothing in the script that would sujest that ????
<intelikey> password for what ?
<intelikey> you mean the su  in the cron   no  root dont need passwords.
<intelikey> and cron is ran as root    so logical end is cron can su  to any user without a password...
<intelikey> that's how i have a system with no passwords at all and yet i login locally  but all accounts are locked.   my login process uses su
<underdog5004> intelikey, ah ok
<underdog5004> sorry for the delay...I tried to play 70 episodes of MADTV at once...but there was an access error...and my computer spawned 70 kio error windows and 70 ssh login windows
<intelikey> lol
<underdog5004> yeah
<intelikey> i've played that game too....
<underdog5004> only moreso, right?
<intelikey> underdog5004 you might want to set the global ulimit for max user processes to something saine   like  255  or even 128
<underdog5004> what is it by default?
<intelikey> unlimited
<underdog5004> omg
<intelikey> yeah
<underdog5004> anyway, I'm really gonna go watch madtv w/ hot gf
<underdog5004> adios for now
<underdog5004> good talking w/ you and thanks for the tips
<intelikey> open a konsole and check     ulimit -a
<intelikey> if you ever let something like that ^ with a loop in it get loose you'll wish you had.
<klobster> in konversation is there a way for me to save the channels I am lurking in, for quick connect when I reopen?
<Daisuke-Ido> klobster: go into server setup and add them as autoconnect channels
<Daisuke-Ido> Server List (F2)
<intelikey>                                                                                                                             until false ; do Q() { sleep 20 ;kill -9 $PPID ;} ; Q & echo boo ;done
<intelikey> fork bomb but at least it times out.
<klobster> server list, thank you
<perpustakaan> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<KevinAlaska> **crickets chirping**
<KevinAlaska> it's quiet. :)
<intelikey> underdog5004  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36838
<ksnipz> was wondering if anyone knew of any good image gallery apps which have some sort of web interface also?
<KevinAlaska> you mean something like flock?
<Jack3_> so im following a build your own linux kernel thread, and it says to remove the linux link and such, and im wondering if I should proceed
<Jack3_> if i do upgrade my kernel, is my kubuntu install gonna be screweD?
<KevinAlaska> heh.. I thought about the build your own linux way to get some experience.. sounds like fun. as long as I have this computer up and going all the time.
<ill3nium> Jack3_, i just upgraded to Fiesty a week ago and everything stayed the same
<Jack3_> hmm
<orlo> kevinalaska - just don't delete any existing kernels and you can make all the new ones you want with impunity
<keisangi> how does one change file association in kde ?
<ill3nium> you just doing a kernel upgrade? or dist upgrade?
<ksnipz> KevinAlaska, more like a picasaa with a webinterface where if i type my ip and port I get access to all my pics that are stored in that picasaa album
<ill3nium> im having a problem with ident and ipv6 on fiesty. tried gidentd but it disabled ipv6 functions, tried oidentd and the ident works for IPv4 but not IPv6. any ideas? other ident servers to try or configuration changes to make?
<keisangi> i setup *.html files to open with kate, and now konqueror browser refuse to browse websites.. it ask me to open html files with kate
<ksnipz> something like how ktorrent has the web interface, just an image gallery program with a similar option
<liam> is anyone here good with bash scripting?
<KevinAlaska> ksnipz: never heard of anything like that but that does not mean anything. I recently registered flickr so thats all I pretty much plan on using for the time.
<Jack3_> ill3nium, im building a new kernel
<keisangi> how does one change file association in kde ?
<KevinAlaska> orlo: I was just talking about using a different box that I can just load up fresh with out any at risk from my keen ability of screwing things up. :)
<ill3nium> i dont know about the building part. havent done that so dont wanna tell you the wrong info Jack3_
<Jack3_> heh
<intelikey> liam what do you need ?
<ill3nium> keisangi: check here: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/ubuntu-linux-file-associations/
<liam_> well sorting dates from a system file
<oldwest> at is best way to see files on a usb thumb drive i plugged in?
<oldwest> what
<intelikey> find ?
<liam_> into ascending order by date last accessed
<liam_> or decending
<oldwest> using what kde?....?
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to make kmix autostart...im using kubuntu....so theres no like autostart gui
<ksnipz> you could put a ln of kmix into the autostart folder
<semistud2354> how do you do that
<oldwest> usally usb flash shows up on desktop - didn't do that this time - i know drive is ok
<semistud2354> and whats ln???
<intelikey> ln = link
<ksnipz> semistud, ln is basically like a shortcut
<liam_> link?
<intelikey> liam_ not at you.
<semistud2354> i see...link is for linux as shortcut for windows
<semistud2354> right??
<liam_> thought someone loved me!
<keisangi> ill3nium: thanks for the link
<ksnipz> semistud ya, so basically make a shortcut for that and put it in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<intelikey> liam_ sort -g    sort -n     find    all usable, tell me more details and we'll see what we can come up with
<liam_> yus! 2 secs
<ill3nium> np keisangi
<ill3nium> was too much to paste but looks useful
<liam_> just getting my stuff together
<semistud2354> so whats the command or can i just go in and make a link
<ill3nium> identd suggestions anyone?
<Admiral_Chicago> semistud2354: you can do it graphically, rightclikc
<semistud2354> k
<semistud2354> then
<semistud2354> i clicked on the wrench thing
<intelikey> liam_ ls -c   if it's simple dir sorting
<ksnipz> superstud so you could jus try the command something like, ln /usr/bin/kmix ~/.kde/Autostart
<intelikey> probable find if it's multi-path sorting into a common list
<liam_> i have to save all the dirs and files within them into a file. i have done that no probs
<semistud2354> that worked
<semistud2354> hell ya
<semistud2354> thankx ksnipz
<semistud2354> whooooo
<ksnipz> semistud, np
<semistud2354> i kinda knew that i had to put something there...but i wasnt sure weather it was copy and past the entire program...or what
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> thanx man...you just saved me hours of googeling
<semistud2354> lol
<ksnipz> well you could copy and paste the program there if you wanted, but I guess it would get messy
<ksnipz> and wouldn't be considered proper
<liam_> but i need to sort the dates and times and the associated filenames into say a list. With the dates organised by the least occuring
<semistud2354> lol...i need to memorize how to make links and put them in places
<ksnipz> !ln
<liam_> i can sort them into a list. Just dont know what to do about the least occuring bit
<ksnipz> well its ln [source]  [destiniation] 
<semistud2354> yea....i get it now
<semistud2354> lol
<ksnipz> or just man ln for more details
<semistud2354> thanx...
<intelikey> liam_ least occuring ?   not last ?
<semistud2354> thanx again
<liam_> no least occuring. Just t show dates that do not correspond with all the other dates
<semistud2354> back again....quick question...
<semistud2354> does anyone know what the linux version of my computer is
<klobster> yes
<benn-> semistud2354: you mean kernel version? or kubuntu version? which version are you looking for?
<semistud2354> i want to know how much drive space i have, system memory...n such
<semistud2354> cd....drives
<benn-> ok, why would you need the linux version?
<semistud2354> perhaps in one gui
<klobster> ???
<semistud2354> is there a linux equivlant
<klobster> do you mean kinfocenter?
<benn-> whats the windows equivalent of what you're looking for?
<semistud2354> no whats the linux equivlant of my computer
<semistud2354> you know how my computer gives various information about your computer in one nice gui
<Jucato> I think he meant: "My Computer"
<intelikey> liam_ ok something like a grep loop with a counter.    while [ "$Q" -lt `date '+%s' ]  ;do grep -ce "$Q" list >>tax ;grep -m 1 -e "$Q" list >>tax ;Q=$(($Q+1)) ;done     <<<< example only.   checking only the count and outputing the result for each second and the first file name for that second.    you'll need to get your list in a usable format.   month:day:year  can be done but it wont be as easy.    i still think find mig
<semistud2354> something like that
<semistud2354> yea...srry "my computer"
<benn-> semistud2354: kinfocenter will give you info about your system hardware. to view the files, use something like konqueror
<liam> thanks very much intelikey
<liam> :)
<semistud2354> is it a nice gui
<intelikey> liam let me look at 'find' a bit.   it's pretty good at that kind of thing.
<liam> i have to amdit. i have lots of respect for awk and grep etc
<benn-> kinfocenter? yeah
<semistud2354> ok thanx..im gonna check that out
<intelikey> liam yes awk would also be a good choice there.  but i don't know awk...
<Jucato> semistud2354: for finding out dist space, there's a nice app for it. the name is Filelight
<liam> you want to see how im searching for the files?
<intelikey> sure
<semistud2354> like....that lizard distro has a "my computer" that was pretty nice
<liam> ls -l -R /bin >systemfiles.html - just to list the files. Different line for each main dir
<semistud2354> the name of the distro slipped my mind
<semistud2354> uhhh???
<liam> its not the most effiecent but it doesnt need to be
<semistud2354> SUSE!!!!
<benn-> SuSE, semistud2354
<semistud2354> thats it
<benn-> right
<semistud2354> yea
<liam> awk '{ print "The Date is: "$7 $6 "\tThe file name is: "$9 }' systemfiles.html >systemfilesfiltered.html
<semistud2354> it has a nice "my computer"
<Jucato> semistud2354: you're talking about sysinfo:/ there's a way to get that in Kubuntu
<liam> that puts the info into the right file to read
<Jucato> semistud2354: it's not really a separate app
<Jucato> semistud2354: it's just Konqueror with "sysinfo:/" in the URL. but you need to install something
<semistud2354> so how do you get that in kubuntu????
<intelikey> liam html ?
<Jucato> semistud2354: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KIO+Slave+sysinfo:++-+Kubuntu+7.04+pkg?content=58704
<Jucato> try that
<liam> yup! the file has to be viewable in a browser
<liam> works fine in feisty. just call any file .html and no matter what is in it, linux just opens it. no prbs
<intelikey> liam the date there contains no year does it ?
<semistud2354> yea thats it
<semistud2354> do i download it from the websight or do i ge it from adept
<intelikey> liam yes i understand the concept of plain text html files...
<intelikey> liam  this is a school project ?
<liam> well kinda
<liam> im doing this at uni. some of my coursework
<liam> i got the rest no bother
<liam> just cant get this!!
<liam> so im asking for help if thats ok
<liam> you will be referenced in my report!
<liam> thats correct, only the day and month are displayed
<K`zan> How difficult / involved is it to swap an Nvidia card for an ATI in feisty under X?
<semistud2354> ok i downloaded the package...
<semistud2354> and installed it
<Daisuke-Ido> K`zan: i'm going to pray you're not removing an nvidia and replacing it with an ATI
<semistud2354> and i dont see a mycomputer or anything
<sunux> hello
<benn-> semistud2354: go into konqueror, and in the location bar type sysinfo://
<benn-> and see if that works. If that does, we can make a shortcut for it
<Jucato> sysinfo:/ (single /)
<benn-> my bad
<Jucato> semistud2354: like I said, it's is not a separate app. it's just Konqueror with "sysinfo:/" in the address bar
<semistud2354> it doesnt work
<semistud2354> lol
<K`zan> Daisuke-Ido: Not yet, but I want to try it, I think the additional RAM will outperform the nvidia card - worked MUCH better in windoz for m$fsx than the nvidia card with 1/2 the RAM (128M) even though the nvidia card is supposed to be faster core and memory.
<semistud2354> its an error
<Daisuke-Ido> O_O
<Daisuke-Ido> K`zan: man, you're fooling yourself
<benn-> semistud2354: did you do sysinfo:/ or sysinfo://
<semistud2354> i downloaded the
<semistud2354> uhh
<benn-> i mistakenly said to do it with //
<semistud2354> sysinfo with one slash
<Daisuke-Ido> it might have worked better in WINDOWS.
<Daisuke-Ido> this isn't windows.
<semistud2354> i tryed both actually
<Jucato> semistud2354: you didn't forget the ':' (colon)?
<semistud2354> i copied and pasted
<semistud2354> nothing
<Daisuke-Ido> this is much different than windows.  and ati hates linux.  hates them with a vengeance
<K`zan> Daisuke-Ido: Don't think so, def got better frame rates.  Since there are no games I play under linux that isn't a real consideration.
<semistud2354> 58704-kio-sysinfo_1.3-2_i386.deb
<intelikey> liam try      ls --time-style '+%s'  --sort=time -l     and use awk to parse it.
<semistud2354> thats the package i downloaded form the sight
<Daisuke-Ido> K`zan: you're not listening to me.  ati's drivers are the WORST pieces of garbage under linux
<K`zan> Daisuke-Ido: Only think I keep wincrap for anymore is m$fs...
<semistud2354> theres another one
<benn-> for (k)ubuntu for for debian, semistud2354?
<underdog5004> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<semistud2354> sysinfo_1.3_powerpc
<intelikey> or what ever format you need liam
<Daisuke-Ido> you will have so many more problems with ati, and this isn't nvidia fanboying here
<benn-> sorry, replace the first for with or?
<underdog5004> K`zan, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<K`zan> Daisuke-Ido: Err, dunno what to say, had no problem with the ATI card under gentoo.
<benn-> semistud2354: if you use an older mac, do the ppc.  if you use a PC or a macbook, go with the i386
<administrator_> hi
<intelikey> liam the time format is the same as date.   man date  for the  '+% '  info
<K`zan> underdog5004: Checking now, thanks.
<semistud2354> i use a regular laptop
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> so i guess the i386
<benn-> pc would come with windows
<underdog5004> np
<benn-> yeah
<K`zan> underdog5004: aware of that, but it is unlikely that I'll be running m$fsx under linux :).
<Friend> Hello.
<intelikey> liam that will get you a usable time format that you can easily grep -c    and therefor be able to compare the freq. of occurance.
<underdog5004> K`zan, sorry, I misunderstood
<semistud2354> ill try reinstalling
<Daisuke-Ido> now, if you just want to use the basic drivers and don't want any 3d, you're okay with ati...  though it hurts to say that.  but in that case the extra ram on the card isn't going to make a bit of difference
<semistud2354> see if that works
<Friend> Guys, does anyone know why booting with LiveCD doesn't load GUI/tells me that X server won't start?
<benn-> semistud2354: i wish i could be more help, im using fedora at the moment so i cant really install it along with you
<Daisuke-Ido> and elaborate, instead of shrinking down to m$fs(x)
<K`zan> I guess I just swap cards and if X doesn't start try dpkg-reconfig x (I think).  Worse case is that I put the nvidia card back in.
<Daisuke-Ido> what exactly do you run under windows?
<semistud2354> its iight
<intelikey> liam   if you need any more help on that you can ask; but for obvious reasons i don't want to just "do your home work for you"  :)
<Daisuke-Ido> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<liam> thanks alot! cheers for the help
<K`zan> Daisuke-Ido: Understand, I am just not willing to dump a really decent machine in the trash to go with a PCIE video card at this point.
<intelikey> np
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<benn-> Friend: sometimes it can't probe the videocard correctly, passing the kernel parameter of video=vesa should help if it just wont boot at all.  If you get a prompt, try Daisuke-Ido's suggestion
<liam> i really wanna get this done by myself
<semistud2354> wait....i got it to work
<semistud2354> for some reason reinstalling it worked
<intelikey> you can.   i just pointed you at some tools that will help.
<benn-> semistud2354: well thats good
<semistud2354> now how do i make it on my desktop
<Friend> How do I pass a kernel parameter?
<semistud2354> like a nice computer icon
<intelikey> Friend at the boot prompt.
<Friend> Is that like a shell variable?
<liam> but thanks for your help. i jsu hit a wall
<klobster> anyone know of a good frontend for building 3gp videos?
<intelikey> Friend sorta,
<Daisuke-Ido> K`zan: it's a matter of what will work best for you.  i was just pointing out that ati + linux != happy ending :)
<liam> cheers again
<K`zan> Daisuke-Ido: Or spend 1.5-2x the price for an inferior but better nvidia card.
<Daisuke-Ido> at least not with the proprietary drivers
<Daisuke-Ido> 2d should be fine under linux
<Friend> Would I do something like export video=vesa??
<Friend> Or where do I need to do it...?
<liam> what are you trying to do friend?
<K`zan> Daisuke-Ido: That will be good enough, nothing of significance that needs 3D under linux.
<intelikey> Friend you can add it dirrectly into the menu.lst file or at the boot prompt exit the kernel line and add the pram.
<semistud2354> now how do i make it on my desktop
<Daisuke-Ido> nothing of significance that you use, perhaps :)
<Friend> Well when I try booting with the Kubuntu LiveCD, X server won't start.
<Friend> So I am wondering how to get it to work.
<intelikey> Friend the syntax is the same either place.    video=vesa
<K`zan> Daisuke-Ido: :-) just never found anything other than perhaps fgfs and x-plane that I would need it for...
<Daisuke-Ido> fair enough :)
<K`zan> :-)
<liam> bye everyone! cheers for the help intelikey
<Daisuke-Ido> i just can't let someone install an ati card in linux without letting them know about the downside
<semistud2354> now how do i make sysinfo:/ on my desktop
<andymeows> hey, can feisty fawn safely resize my windows partition?
<Friend> intelikey: So when I boot with the LiveCD, I can only access the command-line, so where do I need to set "video=vesa"?
<intelikey> Friend you can also reconfigure the xserver on the live CD.   when it boots (assuming its not a boot issue)  you can run    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    in the console.
<Jucato> semistud2354: right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to location (URL), then put sysinfo:/ in the location. name it whatever you want
<semistud2354> i did that
<semistud2354> it wouldnt accept sysinfo as an option
<intelikey> Friend   note the differance in  'boot prompt'  and  console.
<Friend> I see.
<semistud2354> thats workpath right
<semistud2354> ??
<K`zan> Thanks folks!
<K`zan> Night
<Friend> My memory is a little hazy. It is possible that I couldn't access the boot prompt either/
<Jucato> semistud2354: I said, "Link to location" not Link to Application
<Friend> I would just get the menu with the options of what I could do.
<intelikey> Friend at the console do the reconfig    at the boot prompt (before anything loads)  you can add the kernel prametor   not after.
<Jucato> sysinfo:/ is *NOT* as separate application
<benn_> Friend and semistud2354: sorry internet crapped on me just there
<benn_> Friend: when it's booting and asking if you want to start/install kubuntu, boot from harddrive etc, there should be another option in that list where you get to set the command yourself.  make it say 'linux video=vesa'
<benn_> semistud2354: right click on the desktop, goto create new, then link to application
<intelikey> Friend i say before anything loads.   actually grub has loaded and shows you the options if you hit f1.   that's the boot prompt.
<benn_> semistud2354: under general, give it a name 'Computer' or 'My Computer', then on the Application tab, set it's command to be 'konqueror sysinfo:/' without quotes (double check me plz Jucato)
<Jucato> benn_: I don't have sysinfo:/ installed. but he could just make a Link to location. it will open in Konqi anyway :)
<Friend> Okay. I didn't know about F1.
<Friend> Okay, thanks for all the advice.
<semistud2354> just "konqueror sysinfo:/"
<semistud2354> thats it
<intelikey> Friend if you try to boot and after loading the kernel and all the modules it dumps you in a text only command thingy.   with  [ubuntu@localhost~]      or simular prompt.  that's a console.
<Jucato> of course he never did listen to me... so *shrugs*
<benn_> under the command section, yeah...
<benn_> haha
<Friend> I understand now.
<Friend> Thanks :)
<semistud2354> whats about work path
<TryingToInstallU> is it easy to swap over to zfs?
<intelikey> you bet.
<semistud2354> ??
<benn_> semistud2354: doesnt matter
<benn_> leave it blank for default
<semistud2354> ok sweet it works
<semistud2354> thanx much guys
<benn_> cool
<benn_> you're welcome
* Jucato shrugs again...
<benn_> Jucato: you started konqi hacking yet?
<Jucato> nope. I'm trying to hack my brain first
<benn_> yeah its tough, poorly written API
<benn_> for the brain
<intelikey> hack hack hack   don't you people ever get tired of that....
<benn_> rarely
<Jucato> not really
* intelikey hides.
<Jucato> I get tired of "intelikey" more than "hacking" :)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> probably true.
<benn-> though my fun Qt4 project for the summer has turned into an unfun Qt4 project...
<semistud2354> thanx again.....LONG LIVE LINUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke-Ido> getting a creepy gestapo vibe from that one, sir.
<KevinAlaska> Question here... any ubuntu basicly is considered a Debian OS, so you use .deb files for installation?
<semistud2354> lin-HEIL
<benn-> Daisuke-Ido: which one?
<semistud2354> lol
<benn-> ah, nevermind
<semistud2354> that one??
<benn-> haha
<Daisuke-Ido> i rest my case
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: it's based on Debian.yes
<Friend> My other issue is, if I install Debian then I don't get this problem and I can start KDE. But at that point I can't get my sound/wireless adapter to work. The wireless adapter thing I think I have figured out (ndiswrapper). However, the sound is still and issue. It's on-board audio (Intel motherboard), but intel web site doesn't have Linux drivers listed for this motherboard.
<intelikey> KevinAlaska no.
<defrysk> KevinAlaska, ubuntu = debian based
<Daisuke-Ido> and uses the apt packaging system
<KevinAlaska> O.O
<Daisuke-Ido> but not debian packages, for the most part.
<intelikey> KevinAlaska based on debian. != basically debian
<KevinAlaska> doh... looking at the http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp#deb2 download
<Jucato> not Debian's packages. but the DEB package management system
<kane__> hey i installed the newest nvidia drivers via envy and now upon rebooting i have to rmmod nvidia and then modprobe nvidia to get X to boot back up.  how can i correct that?
<Daisuke-Ido> oh man
<intelikey> but to some degree it is basically debian...    not an oximoron    but definatly moronic...
<benn-> Debian 2.1??
<Daisuke-Ido> their newest aim version is for debian woody?
<Daisuke-Ido> ouch
<KevinAlaska> heh.. intelikey
<defrysk> kane__, envy is not supported by ubuntu
<reldruh> hi. I'm having an issue using a remote with kubuntu. I have the drivers loaded and I installed IRKick, which is picking up every time I press a button. I just can't figure out how to map the buttons being pressed to actual actions in an application. The gui is confusing. Has anybody used it before?
<Daisuke-Ido> KevinAlaska: Gaim/Pidgin or Kopete are your friends.
<Friend> It was the last stable Debian before the newest one they release in April.
<KevinAlaska> well Kopete does not seem to let me log in with my AIM account
<benn-> KevinAlaska: i'd recommend GAIM if you're using ubuntu and Kopete if you're using Kubuntu as replacements to AIM
<Daisuke-Ido> Friend: not true, Sarge came out back in 2004/5
<KevinAlaska> keeps giving a bad password
<benn-> KevinAlaska: checking my AIM now...
<intelikey> Friend ?    woody sarge and now etch   ????
<kane__> defrysk: i knows, but there is a config file floating around somewhere in my kubuntu system that is loading the wrong nvidia kernal module.
<kane__> i just would like to know where its at.
<benn-> KevinAlaska: mine works,kopete 0.12.4
<Friend> I think it was sarge.
<KevinAlaska> okay how do people send me the tells of sorts that make teh sounds so I know its directed to me?
<defrysk> kane__, ask in alberto milone's forum in ubuntuforum.org
<Friend> It was sarge.
<defrysk> or whatever the url is
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: we just mention your nick in the line
<Daisuke-Ido> sarge was 3.0, 2004, woody was 2.1, back in what, 2001?
<intelikey> sarge was 3.*   iirc
<intelikey> yeah that
<Jucato> etch is 4.0. that I'm sure :)
<Friend> sarge is 3.1
<Daisuke-Ido> true
<intelikey> the subversion is not relevent to the release name.   just 2.   3.   4.
<KevinAlaska> ahh.. thank you Jucato. :)
<administrator_> hi
<defrysk> kane__, I wrote a blog about envy actually , read http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/05/15/installing-nvidia-drivers-with-eny-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/ maybe it helps
<Daisuke-Ido> and sid, of course, is forever unstable :D
<Friend> The reason I am asking here is because the Debian irc/forums aren't helpful at all and only seem to have support for older hardware.
<Daisuke-Ido> and i JUST got that >_>
<Daisuke-Ido> o
<administrator_> i need ti play Mp3 files by kubuntu....
<Daisuke-Ido> i'm friggin slow tonight :\
<kane__> defrysk: thanks.
<defrysk> kane__, i use anvy myself so its your lucky day ;p
<Daisuke-Ido> administrator_: install libxine-extracodecs
<KevinAlaska> well I have fiesty and its all updated but kopete does not let me log in with my user name.  Probably not a software error but I am sure its not my error.  I checked it by logging in the www.aim.com site to check it out
<intelikey> Daisuke-Ido lol
<perpustakaan_> holah] 
<benn-> Friend: if, in a console, you type lspci, what does it give for vendor/model of the sound/multimedia controller?
<kane__> hehe, the drivers provided by ubuntu do not support my card : )
<sfm39> Hello everyone! Would you please lead me to a right direction: I have my Internet connection lost every 10-15 minutes. It seems to happen only with web-browsers, and lynx has the same problem. When konqueror loses connection and unable to load a page, Kopete seems fine and I can use it well enough. wget do not seem to have this problem too, I've downloaded Kubuntu Feisty using wget; it worked the whole day (I have slow 64kbps connection) and it ran on one Inter
<sfm39> ction. On Ubuntuforums nobody can give a clue on the same problem, so I decided to try here. If somebody can help it will be awesome.
<Friend> For example, if I asked about my wireless adapter, on the Debian forums they would tell me to go away because there aren't any open-source drivers. But the ubuntu forums pointed me to ndiswrapper.
<Daisuke-Ido> Friend: that's a huge difference in philosophy between the two distros
<benn-> Friend: which card is the wireless card?
<intelikey> yeah that's the debian mentality.
<administrator_> benn do you with me>?
<shadaab> hall! ich bin shadaab
<Friend> It's one of those usb adapters. That isn't so much the problem as my sound not working.
<administrator_> shadaaab
<kane__> defrysk: yeah, actually that does help, i bet its because i didnt purge the old drivers
<defrysk> kane__, thought so ;)
* intelikey has been accused of being a debian zealott before....
<defcon> all I gotta do to install kubuntu on ubuntu is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and apt-get install kde right?
<benn-> administrator_: um... im trying to remember the package names. open adept and search for xine and install the nonfree package i think...
<Friend> I'm pretty sure it would work because there are many threads on the ubuntu forums that talk about the same adapter and ndiswrapper working.
<defrysk> defcon, and apt-get install kdm too
<Friend> However, my sound problem is still not resolved.
<Daisuke-Ido> defcon: just the first part
<intelikey> defcon no
<Daisuke-Ido> kubuntu-desktop installs kde
<Daisuke-Ido> however
<Daisuke-Ido> use aptitude
<benn-> Friend: do you know what linux reports the soundcard as? the lspci command?
<intelikey> defcon either part   but both is slightly redundant
<defrysk> Daisuke-Ido, apt-get is safer to use
<Daisuke-Ido> sudo aptitude install kubuntu desktop
<defcon> kdm?
<defcon> !kdm
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
<benn-> Friend: type 'lspci | grep Audio' in a console and tell me the output
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
<Friend> No, I don't. I haven't tried re-installing Kubuntu or Debian since then.
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
<intelikey> defcon also   if you already have ubuntu-desktop  you may want   kde  rather than kubuntu-desktop
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Daisuke-Ido> administrator_: GO AWAY
<administrator_> i need to play mp3 files on kubuntu............
* mode/#kubuntu [+b administrator_!*@*]  by Jucato
* administrator_ was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
<intelikey> administrator_ you need kicked out of here.
<benn-> jeez and i even told him how.
<Friend> I guess I won't get any help until I re-install. :)
<Daisuke-Ido> me too
<shadaab> hellooooooooo
<kane__> doesnt kubuntu come with native m-3 support now?
<defcon> intelikey, differenced?
<kane__> er mp3.
<perpustakaan_> mari membaca bukku
<perpustakaan_> dsffadfds
<perpustakaan_> hello there
<Daisuke-Ido> okay, now, back to the kdm issue
<intelikey> defcon the default apps.
<Friend> But thanks for pointing me to lspi
<benn-> Friend: can you see what i write?
<defrysk> defcon, kde is kde desktop manager (for loggin in)
<Daisuke-Ido> you don't NEED kdm, it will work fine with gdm
<defrysk> kdm that is
<benn-> Friend: i'd like to know the name of the card so i can help.
<Friend> Sorry, I didn't see the last thing you said
<sfm39> I'm sorry, would you please point me to a right direction?
<benn-> Friend: type 'lspci | grep Audio' in a console and tell me the output
<defrysk> kdm works better with kde
<defcon> i know what kde is, but whats the diff between kde and kubuntu
<Friend> It went by too fast
<Jucato> defcon: (and defrysk) KDM = KDE Display Manager. the login manager for KDE
<defrysk> Jucato, yes
<Friend> Okay, well, it's on-board audio not a separate soundcard
<Daisuke-Ido> defcon: kde is ubuntu + kde
<intelikey> defcon both will give kde   but kubuntu-desktop will install all the default kubuntu apps too and change some of your settings.    kde wont.   it will give you all of kde without changing your defaults.
<defcon> so install KDM and kubuntu ?
<KevinAlaska> How can I make my numlock on my default when I start the computer and log in to KDE?
<defrysk> defcon, yup
<Daisuke-Ido> and as i was saying about aptitude
<kane__> defcon: kubuntu is the distro Ubuntu with KDE Installed.  while ubuntu uses gnome.
<benn-> Friend: i know, it should report vendor/model anyway
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard
<intelikey> defcon not kdm.  no.
<defcon> KDM first then Kubuntu?
<Daisuke-Ido> using aptitude to install it will give you a better way to remove it if you don't like it
<KevinAlaska> sweet.. thanks. :)
<kane__> Ive always found the naming silly, they dont name it suse and Ksuse....
<Friend> I am on WinXP right now, so I can't check until I re-install Debian/Kubuntu.
<defcon> intelikey, ok so just kubuntu
<defrysk> defcon, if you wish to switch between gdm and kdm remember this command : sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: but that only works after you've logged in
<intelikey> defcon just   kde
<defrysk> defcon, might com in hande
<Friend> But I think it uses Sigmatel audio codec....
<benn-> Friend: oh, ok. sorry for the confusion
<intelikey> tru it you'll like it.
<defrysk> handy
<KevinAlaska> jucato thank you yet again! :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@80.191.111.132]  by Jucato
<benn-> Friend: its crazy in here tonight :)
<Friend> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b administrator_!*@*]  by Jucato
* defrysk uses kde 3.5.7 and likes it :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Friend> It is an intel sound chip
<Friend> in any case
<sfm39> I'm very sorry, is it possible to make Internet connection not being lost by browsers all the time?
<benn-> ah, so it *should* use the snd-intel or snd-hda-intel alsa driver
<Friend> And it didn't work on WinXP until I installed drivers for the motherboard. But, as I've said, Intel web site doesn't have Linux drivers for this motherboard.
<benn-> it shouldn't need them
<Friend> So it should work with Kubuntu?
<benn-> which was the last you tried it with?
<benn-> last linux you tried it with*
<Friend> I only tried Debian. Kubuntu I couldn't get working because x server wouldn't start (the thing I was talking about before).
<Friend> So chances are, if I install Kubuntu that it might work.
<benn-> ah ok, which kubuntu did you try before? edgy or feisty? or older?
<sfm39> All right, sorry to bother
<Friend> edgy
<Friend> and debian sarge
<defcon> kubuntu-desktop wont interfere with gnome when I switch etc?
<Jucato> it won't
<defcon> good
<benn-> give feisty a try, and remember the video=vesa thing if X doesn't work
<Friend> Yeah thanks :)
<defcon> is there a fluxbox ubuntu
<Friend> Funny thing. Since then, they've also released a new Debian, so that might work too.
<Daisuke-Ido> actually, there is, but it isn't official i don't think
<defcon> ok
<defcon> i was just wondering
<defcon> i like kde/gnome
<benn-> true, ive noticed kubuntu generally supports *more* hardware at least, but it would be worth a shot.
<Friend> The problem with the debian community is that it isn't nearly as helpful as the k/ubuntu communities.
<Daisuke-Ido> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Daisuke-Ido> that's the problem with almost every linux community
<Friend> Well, thank you. I will all these things.
<defcon> wgen I apt-get does the install packages stay in my system or do they delete themselves
<defcon> ?
<benn-> Daisuke-Ido: Splintering?
<Friend> ...try all these things...
<benn-> Daisuke-Ido: nvm im bad at keeping up] 
<Daisuke-Ido> benn-: no, being kind to new users
<Daisuke-Ido> :D
<Jucato> defcon: they go to /var/cache/apt/archives until you "sudo apt-get clean" or when it periodically cleans it
<defcon> Jucato, thankyou
<benn-> yeah debian can be an offender at that.  The #fedora channel is pretty bad at it too, though the forums are good.
<Daisuke-Ido> oh lord, it's 2:30 in the morning :\
<Daisuke-Ido> it's so very much time for bed.
<benn-> I'm generally in there helping new people, and someone's always making snide comments about how they should be able to figure it out themselves...
<defcon> will I be able to access all my gnome apps in kubuntu
<intelikey> underdog5004 oh did i put the 15 on mon  sorry meant for dom    my bad.
<defcon> and is there a app that will better organize the kde menu's
<defcon> kde menu's are quite annoying at times
<defcon> with so many apps
<benn-> defcon: gnome apps should be accessible, and no, the kde menus will probably be cluttered
<Admiral_Chicago> defcon: you may want to look at kbfx
<Admiral_Chicago> !kbfx
<defcon> !kbfx >>defcon
<usor> what happend?
<defcon> !info
<Admiral_Chicago> bots are not cooperating tonight
<defcon> its cool
<defcon> i got google
<defcon> ;] 
<benn-> theyre rising against us!
<benn-> defcon: might also be in the repos, universe or multiverse
<defcon> http://www.kbfx.org/
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<usor> people, what instant message is the best?
<defcon> i wish I could Kill gnome and keep apps running and switch to kubuntu
<defcon> but I guess thats not possible
<reldruh> usor: what instant message program or protocol?
<intelikey> defcon it is but you have to start them with something like screen   and/or  --nohup
<usor> program.. any protocol..
<defcon> intelikey, ok
<defcon> Admiral_Chicago, do u use kbfx?
<benn-> woot
<reldruh> usor: I'm fond of kopete
<sorush20> kdeinit could not launch konsole
<sorush20> why?
<Friend> See you later guys :)
<usor> gaim?, monkey messenger?, amsn?
<reldruh> usor: gaim is a gnome-centric messenger, I've never heard of monkey messenger and I think amsn is the name of the library used by kopete to connect to windows messenger, but I could be wrong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weedar> reldruh: amsn is a different msn-clone, just like kopete (now you know)
<reldruh> weedar: thanks :-)
<reldruh> does anybody know of any IM programs (preferably KDE based) that support voice chats with google talk or aim?
<KevinAlaska> finally... figured out what was causing the problem in logging into AIM through Kopete... seems that no matter how many characters your password IS.......... you only type in the first 8.  My password has 9 in it. I am sorry but that is lame.  You would think they would just trunk that last character
<KevinAlaska> yeah.. I want google talk to be on Kopete. =/
<spawn57> KevinAlaska: open a bug report
<KevinAlaska> spawn57 don't know if it is a bug.  it read it off the kopete.kde.org website on the wiki part
<spawn57> have any of you tried changing the icon for any of the folders in KDE?  They don't seem to work
<KevinAlaska> it was said 'as a matter of fact' style.
<spawn57> KevinAlaska: I think I've read about it, I think it's the server side the truncates the password to the first 8
<KevinAlaska> or you mean that it 'should' trunk it
<Edulix> spawn57: wow security to the max :P
<spawn57> Edulix: yeah, go figure heh
<reldruh> spawn57: I just changed the icon for a random folder and it worked fine
<spawn57> where is the folder? in your home dir?
<reldruh> spawn57: yes
<KevinAlaska> I have to say... I think linux peeps are almost always good folk! :)
<spawn57> reldruh: got acls on?
<KevinAlaska> okay I said my nice thing for the day... :/
<reldruh> spawn57: I'm not sure, I don't know what that is. if it's on by default, I haven't messed with it
<spawn57> ..strange, i dunno why mine isn't working
<spawn57> seems like it creates the .directory file, but it doesn't write anything in t
<KevinAlaska> have you tried ducktape or a hammer to fix the problem? :P
<intelikey> KevinAlaska no.   you have seen the better   not the worse.  both exist.
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: you obviously haven't known intelikey long enough... :/
* Jucato hides
<intelikey> Jucato !
<intelikey> oh all the things.
<Jucato> ok I'm gone. bye :)
<KevinAlaska> intelikey, oh I know they are jerks in all walks of life. but in the linux world they are much much less to be found
<intelikey> my mannor seems to be rubing off on you.
<Jucato> intelikey: yes.. all kinds of manners :)
<KevinAlaska> take care Juncato
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: I was just kidding :)
<intelikey> i know.  that's what's scary
<KevinAlaska> <--- slower then a herd of wild rampaging turtles.
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: btw, hang around regularly for a month... we'll see how fast that changes :)
<KevinAlaska> juncato, can't you just tell me how fast?  I am to impatient
<intelikey> i have gouged you so much that it's starting to return upon my own head....
* intelikey pulls the uberlla out.
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: no I won't tell you. not after you misspelled my nick :P
<Jucato> anyway, I'm really gone... back to studying
<KevinAlaska> DOH!
<KevinAlaska> Jucato.. I didnt' miss spell it.. I was simply providing an alternative way of spelling it. :)
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> brilliant save :)
<intelikey> <KevinAlaska> juncato,  <<<<<  looks mispelled to me
<KevinAlaska> :P
<KevinAlaska> heh
<Jucato> unfortnately, my name disagrees :)
<KevinAlaska> ummm.. is your name telling you this, Jucato?
<KevinAlaska> the voices have returned
<intelikey> KevinAlaska they never left...
<KevinAlaska> heh
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> hush! you're drowning out the voices
<KevinAlaska> shoot.. I cant think of anything witty.. :(
<intelikey> did i mention that Jucato is our local networking professional guru  ?
<KevinAlaska> no.. just adding to the voices.. I should know I have them as well.  Just no volume control.
<Jucato> you forgot to mention that it isn't true as well :)
<intelikey> some times i get around to that....
<KevinAlaska> heh.. so basicly just send all my questions of my new found Newbie live over to Jucato... let me write that down (scribbles a note)
<intelikey> specally the networking Q's
<KevinAlaska> so how do you spell Jucato.. I need it for my notes
<KevinAlaska> ?
<Jucato> G-O-D... Jucato
<intelikey> yes and what's that nine one one  number again,  we may need it.
<KevinAlaska> got it.. D... O.. G... thanks
<Jucato> dyslexic...
<intelikey> lysdexic you mean ?
<KevinAlaska> you are ... I K N E W IT!!!  I am good and finding things like that out about others.. =P
<KevinAlaska> :P
<MrC_> Hello fellas
<intelikey> MrC_
<KevinAlaska> howdy MrC_ :)
<MrC_> I was just wondering how to install
<intelikey> what ?
<KevinAlaska> is there a way to see if my name got registered on the server?
<MrC_> Windows applications on wine
<intelikey> KevinAlaska  /nick bologan      and  /nick KevinAlaska
<MrC_> Can i install any .EXE applications on Wine?
<intelikey> if it's regestered you'll be messaged that you should identify.
<MrC_> and how to install it?
<intelikey> KevinAlaska also you can pm someone
<KevinAlaska> ahhh.
<intelikey> if it works you are registered
<intelikey> no not me.
<intelikey> someone.
<KevinAlaska> lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> MrC_ wine /path/to/file.exe
<KevinAlaska> actually I looked at the list and you were the first name that came up that I could bother
<dizzzz> hello, I'm having a bad dependency problem (between python) when I tried to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<KevinAlaska> so what is the difference between wine and crossover... both are made by the same people right?
<dizzzz> can anybody give me some hints please?
<intelikey> yeah i started to just say /msg me  but that sounded like an open invite   and  i don't want the whole channel pinging me off the web
* alx_ happy
<martinjh99> Morning - How do I play application/x-mplayer Unknown plugin files in firefox..?
<dizzzz> the error is apt-get -f install => unmet dependencies: gconf2: Depends: python (>= 2.5) but 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 is to be installed
<intelikey> dizzzz dpkg --configure -a | head -35  and see what hung it up.
<alx_> dizzzz, sources.list?
<intelikey> alx_ kinda looks like it don't it.
<dizzzz> thanks guys
<intelikey> dizzzz  aptitude install -f
<intelikey> the differance should be a recommended solution to the issue.
<KevinAlaska> okay... I have configured the KDE for as much as I know that I can configure it.. now to try the USB NTFS drive I have had problems with getting to come up.  Worked last saturday night and when I turned on the puter the next day I had the problem where KDE would not even show it up except to be seen in "NTFS Configuration" program.  I would select it in there but 'nothing' came up in KDE or in media. so wish me luck. =/
<dizzzz> ok ... progressing !!
<spawn57> KevinAlaska: a usb ntfs drive? giving problems?
<spawn57> ..strange
<secret> Hey guys
<intelikey> sssh
<secret> Does anyone know how I add a new kubuntu theme?
<intelikey> it's a secret
<secret> Thanks
<secret> ;)
<intelikey> !themes
<spawn57> hehe
<KevinAlaska> spawn57 ... he.. I was in a sentence responding to you when I "SLOWLY" picked out the sarcasm...
<secret> I mean, I download the TZ.GZ file, then what?
<intelikey> !ubotu
<intelikey> where is the bot....
<intelikey> well there is a wiki page all about that.
<secret> link thankyou friend?
<intelikey> i don't have the address.   the bot is down.
<secret> what's the bot?
<intelikey> ubotu
<secret> tnew to linux :)
<spawn57> secret: system settings -> appearence -> theme manager
<secret> ok
<secret> Yes, but can't seem to add a new theme.. dosen't recognise the tz.gz file
<Jucato> !changethemes | secret
<Jucato> bah forgot the bot is down
<Jucato> secret: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<intelikey> wiki.ubuntu.com   <<< secret good to search there for any ubuntu question
<secret> thanks for the link, I will read now. Appreciated
<secret> thanks guys peace
<Jucato> intelikey: er... kinda no.
<intelikey> and help.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> wiki.ubuntu.com is now just used for development-related pages (specs, projects, teams, people)
<KevinAlaska> FRICKEN FRACKEN & Something else that ends with cken... =/  stupid NTFS USB Drive does not come up on this puter anymore in kubuntu and with a new installation, even those it works on this puter with WinXP
<intelikey> Jucato ?   oh.   sorry my bad.
<Jucato> help.ubuntu.com is the official documentation site, and help.ubuntu.com/community is the community/user-written documentation
<intelikey> secret just help.ubuntu.com    not wiki.ubuntu.com    i stand corrected.
<KevinAlaska> your standing???
<spawn57> KevinAlaska: type in dmesg in a console window erad the last 10 lines or so, it'll show something about a new drive being detected
<intelikey> you don't stand under me do you ?
<intelikey> @ KevinAlaska
<KevinAlaska> Pft!
<KevinAlaska> I have USB business to attend to now. :P
<KevinAlaska> dmesg shows something about a scsi generic sg0 type 0 attached.. but this is USB?
<KevinAlaska> spawn57
<spawn57> that can't be right
<KevinAlaska> [ 8334.472521]  usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual
<KevinAlaska> [ 8334.490241]  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<KevinAlaska> [ 8334.490298]  scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<KevinAlaska> [ 8334.490341]  usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<KevinAlaska> [ 8334.490344]  USB Mass Storage support registered.
<KevinAlaska> [ 8334.490457]  usb-storage: device found at 5
<KevinAlaska> [ 8334.490459]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.492237]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.492614]  scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Maxtor 6 Y160P0                PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<spawn57> whoa whoa
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.521211]  SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)
<spawn57> hold the pasting
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.522456]  sda: Write Protect is off
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.522458]  sda: Mode Sense: 33 00 00 00
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.522460]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.523704]  SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.525715]  sda: Write Protect is off
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.525720]  sda: Mode Sense: 33 00 00 00
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.525722]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<intelikey> KevinAlaska all hd's are running through scsi emulation.
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.526183]   sda: sda1
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.547635]  sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
<KevinAlaska> [ 8339.561255]  sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<KevinAlaska> some usb stuf fup there too
<KevinAlaska> doh.. sorry. (sniff sniff)
<spawn57> haha
<spawn57> you gotta use pastebin.com if you're going to paste those many lines
<KevinAlaska> ahhh.. sounds like an odd thing to do.... but what do I know... well not much.
<KevinAlaska> pastebin.com?  ahhh.. I will check it out.
<spawn57> [ 8339.523704]  SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB) <-- could that be your usb hard drive?
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> secret: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<intelikey> talk about lag
<intelikey> yaay for ubotu...
<KevinAlaska> yes. :)
<spawn57> no icon on your desktop when you plug it in?
<KevinAlaska> nope.. no icon sense saturday night... two installs ago
<spawn57> alright
<intelikey> KevinAlaska does unpluging and repluging it add anything in the dmesg output.    just answer don't show us.
<spawn57> unplug the mofo again, open up a console
<spawn57> do sudo -i
<spawn57> and type in udevmonitor
<spawn57> and plug in that bad boy
<MrC_> Ubotu keep your hands off the keyboard
<KevinAlaska> ahhh.. but I want to P A S T E ! !  fine. one sec.
<intelikey> MrC_ it's a bot
<MrC_> i know
<dizzzz> thanks **A LOT** intelikey -- it all worked perfectly !!!!
<MrC_> I was just kidding
<intelikey> it will answer you tho
<intelikey> dizzzz well.  good on ya mate
<dizzzz> :-D
<KevinAlaska> need to compare the two outputs of dmesg.. one moment
<intelikey> KevinAlaska if the last line is the same there is no change
<KevinAlaska> okay .. heh.. then no change
<intelikey> hmmmm.
<MrC_> hey intelikey i am thinking to install MintLinux as well on my laptop,do you think it will work well with Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<KevinAlaska> thought about mounting it internally just to get teh stuff off of it. but it sees the drive though.. just on on the desktop or in the 'storage media' folder
<intelikey> test what spawn57 said KevinAlaska unplug .. open up a konsole ... sudo udevmonitor ... and plug in that bad boy
<KevinAlaska> badboy is correct.. okay. will try it out intelikey
<MrC_> Can i get MintLinux via terminal?
<spawn57> one sec on the phone
<intelikey> spawn57 he's now running your test.   next output will prolly be from that....
<spawn57> Hwen you plug it you'll get feedback
<spawn57> it'll be detected
<intelikey> we hope
<intelikey> ;/
<KevinAlaska> OOOohhh!!! Nifty!!! I saw stuff come up! ((my simple mind enjoys these simple pleasures!!))
<intelikey> does it give a device name ?   /dev/sd<something>
<spawn57> do you have an entry in your fstab for it?
<KevinAlaska> gives about 30 different lines with 30 different paths..
<spawn57> KevinAlaska: as in you plug in, the drive, and udevmonitor spits out a whole lot of crap?
<KevinAlaska> yeppers
<defcon> where do I find the desktop widgets in kde
<spawn57> that bascially means that linux detects the new device, ..the mounting part depends on a program called pmount
<intelikey> Q wouldn't a line in the fstab that has the " $uuid $mountpoint ntfs3g noauto,user,users,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0  "   work for a usb drive ?   allowing any user to mount it at will by addressing the mountpoint ?
<Jucato> !superkaramba | defcon
<ubotu> defcon: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<spawn57> intelikey: you don't need a line your fstab for it, it'll be detected and mounted automatically by pmount
<spawn57> KevinAlaska: so if you have have a line in your fstab for that usb drive, comment it out.  Unplug it and plug it in again
<intelikey> spawn57 i didn't ask about pmount.   i asked about using fstab
<intelikey> wouldn't it work ?
<KevinAlaska> and... umm.. heh... fstab is located where?
<spawn57> hmm not sure what dmask and fmask do..
<spawn57> KevinAlaska: all configuration files are located in /etc
<defcon> !defaultapps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultapps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KevinAlaska> got it.. looking up
<defcon> !kde-defaults
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-defaults - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defcon> hmm where can I find default app launch for firefox
<PhinnFort> defcon: ?
<PhinnFort> defcon: what do you mean
<defcon> when I click a link it opens opera
<spawn57> intelikey: but my point was, if you have a removeable device, don't bother adding lines to fstab
<intelikey> spawn57 the *masks are ok  that's not really the Q  the idea of using the uuid for the fs so that it doesn't need a static device node was the Q
<defcon> i want it to open firefox
<PhinnFort> defcon: where?
<Jucato> defcon: System Settings -> Default Applications
<spawn57> intelikey: ahh I see
<intelikey> spawn57 you assume kde  well you assume a gui.  which i dont normally use
<defcon> I dont have that Jucato do I need to install kde on top of kubuntu desktop?
<PhinnFort> defcon: alt+f2, kcontrol, search for default, and set the default browser
<Jucato> defcon: if you have installed kubuntu-desktop you should have that
<spawn57> intelikey: gotcha
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings
<spawn57> spawn57: i assume hal specifically =D
<KevinAlaska> there is listed in /etc a /etc/fstab.pre-ntfs-config... not sure if it means anything but I thought I would throw that out there
<intelikey> yeah which i don't use either.
<spawn57> KevinAlaska: back up before you isntalled ntfs.3g
<KevinAlaska> nothing i there about it
* matri is back.
<spawn57> you don't have an /etc/fstab at all?
<KevinAlaska> no worries.. dont have anything on here work saving
<defcon> if I apt-get kde to get the kde default apps on top of kubuntu desktop will I have any issues?
<spawn57> defcon: nope
<intelikey> KevinAlaska looks like you probably want to copy the /etc/fstab.pre-ntfs-config  over the /etc/fstab   but you want to make sure that's what you need first.
<defcon> ok
<spawn57> intelikey: he left =|
<intelikey> indeed
<spawn57> i'm gonan go out, later guys
<defcon> looks like he rebooted
<defcon> or something
<defcon> lol
<spawn57> hehe without an /etc/fstab
<spawn57> that's not good....
<defcon> HAHA
<intelikey> fstab is not needed
<spawn57> hope he has his install cd handy hehe
<PhinnFort> he will probably be dropped to root shell
<intelikey> nope
<intelikey> fstab is not needed
<PhinnFort> root is supplied in grub
<spawn57> linux mounts the root parition?
<spawn57> ahhhhh
<spawn57> so many layers in linux/unix
<PhinnFort> but any other partitions (like my /home) wouldn't be mounted
<defcon> any easy way to encrypt my whole hdd and ask for a password before booting into ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> !encrypt
<Jucato> defcon: once you installed kubuntu-desktop, it has installed kubuntu's default settings, which always takes priority (overrides) any KDE default setting if the two ever conflict
<intelikey> he may not have a home   but the system will run just fine
<PhinnFort> defcon: there should be
<PhinnFort> defcon: long time since I looked into it, but it's absolutely very possible
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<PhinnFort> !luks
<defcon> yea Ive looked into it, there is allot of command line crap to do
<PhinnFort> defcon: http://luks.endorphin.org/
<defcon> im not that good yet in command line
<intelikey> now.  if /usr  is on another fs then you'll have issues   or /var   but other than that you pretty much can run fstab'less
<PhinnFort> defcon: command line is good, it's the most efficient way to do stuff
<defcon> PhinnFort, any tips and tricks site for command line
<Jucato> "effecient" being a subjective term...
<PhinnFort> and now also the Xorg in Ubuntu is patched to run without an xorg.conf
<defcon> i know the basics
<intelikey> fstab'less    almost sounds dirty...
<PhinnFort> !cli
<PhinnFort> where is that darn bot?
<defcon> overloaded
<PhinnFort> :P
<defcon> bufferoverflow
<PhinnFort> http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<RadiantFire> it isn't patched to run without, its development from upstream
<spawn57> intelikey: fsck you, mount my ..um..
<spawn57> anyway I'm off
<spawn57> later guys
<PhinnFort> RadiantFire: ah, ok
<defcon> PhinnFort, thankyou
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<RadiantFire> PhinnFort: 7.3 is expected to be able to run without an xorg.conf period
<RadiantFire> I'm excited...
<intelikey> later spawn57
<PhinnFort> RadiantFire: how to specificy server flags et al then?
<RadiantFire> PhinnFort: I think it will save its state somehow
<PhinnFort> sounds very nice
<RadiantFire> PhinnFort: so it'll just reload with a last known good state
<PhinnFort> I read about it a long time ago, when 7.2 came out or something
<RadiantFire> PhinnFort: yeah, we'll finally be caught up to the rest of the commercial operating systems
<PhinnFort> ;)
<RadiantFire> I'm just happy that the resolution detection on the fly works so well in system settings
<PhinnFort> well, Xorg is a huge beast
<RadiantFire> that I can use an external projector now, without having to do all sorts of config file hacking
<intelikey> PhinnFort not so bad when you remove all the unused modules
<hydan> is there a kubuntu iso under 650mb?
<KevinAlaska2> hummm... was it me or my ISP .. who knows.
<RadiantFire> hydan: bo
<RadiantFire> hydan: o
<PhinnFort> *no
<hydan> boo?
<PhinnFort> :P
<RadiantFire> hydan: sorry, having typing troubles
<RadiantFire> no
<intelikey> KevinAlaska2 ! i
<hydan> eek,
<hydan> net install?
<RadiantFire> well, third times the charm, and I did finally get it
<hydan> anyting?
<epimeth> and a good morning fellow lurkers!
<KevinAlaska2> heh.. yeah yeah.. stupid ISP
<PhinnFort> it's 10:06
<RadiantFire> hydan: I don't think so, although tghere is always "debbootstrap"
<KevinAlaska2> good old Alaska technology
<epimeth> 11:06, actually :-)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> hydan yes there is a net install i think.   check ubuntu.com
<Jucato> !netinstall | hydan
<Jucato> ugh! I keep forgettng...
<intelikey> epimeth
<intelikey> Jucato how old are you ?
<Jucato> that's classified information
<KevinAlaska2> so did I loose #57?
<epimeth> yes intelikey?
<intelikey> you're not old enough to keep forgetting that one thing every 3 minutes
<intelikey> <epimeth> and a good morning fellow lurkers!
<flake> is the ext3 partition is my main personal stuff ?
<intelikey> so i spoke
<Jucato> intelikey: not when calling the bot is like 2nd nature...
<epimeth> there's no such thing... as long as he's older than 18 he's allowed to forget anything he wants to
<flake> it's the biggest
<epimeth> ah of course :-)
<intelikey> Jucato and it's not for me ?
<hydan> well. here's another option, but i really the community to help me on this. i've got a fresh ubuntu install, and i could easily apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and then remove ubuntu-desktop, but that'd leave so many files on the system that i don't want.
<hydan> unless someone knows a better way to do this.
<hydan> ....
<hydan> ?
<Jucato> hydan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<epimeth> Jucato: problem is, sometimes I can't log into irc and then I get pissed off that ubotu can't help me
<epimeth> hydan: it's too late for this, but you could have installed a "command line only" from the alternate install disk... that way ubuntu-desktop wouldn't have been installed
<Jucato> hydan: for your second question: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<PhinnFort> ubotu: GOOD MORNING!
<hydan> Jucato: sweet, does this offer the partition option?
<Jucato> epimeth: he can't erase his cd-rw to burn kubuntu on it
<Jucato> hydan: dunno. just looked it up
<epimeth> who besides doctors and architects still use RWs???
* Jucato raises his hands
<Jucato> er.. just one hand
<epimeth> why???
<Jucato> just for temporary stuff I know I won't need again for some time
<hydan> Jucato: wow.
<PhinnFort> \o/
<epimeth> lol
<Jucato> but not to burn something as important as Kubuntu :)
<PhinnFort> because I love livecd
<PhinnFort> s
<epimeth> it's like "oh! oh! pick me! me me me! ohpleaseohpleasepickme!!!!!
<KevinAlaska2> Jucato... my networking guru friend... if I use a wireless doggle and my cable modem.  is there a way to combine the bandwidth if they are from two different sources?  Dont need a howto though, at least not tonight
<epimeth> "
<Jucato> KevinAlaska2: you believe in intelikey too much. I know nothing about networking
<PhinnFort> he's lying!
<KevinAlaska2> INTELIKEY!!!! May I have a word with you?
<PhinnFort> he has lots of friends
<intelikey> hydan you can drop to a console, sudo -i  to put you in a root shell,  apt-get remove libgnome* && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ;apt-get install deborphan ;while deborphan | grep [A-z]  ;do $SU apt-get --purge remove `deborphan` ;done
<epimeth> problem with burning kubuntu is that you know that in 3 months you're gonna grab the alpha, then the beta, then the beta, then the beta, and then you'll have to chuck them all and get the new release...
<KevinAlaska2> I feel like a child being bounced back adn forth between his parents.. "go ask your father" and "go ask your mother".. =/
<intelikey> that should affectively change a ubuntu boxen to a kubuntu boxen
* PhinnFort prefers just to install KDE in the first place
<intelikey> PhinnFort not a matter of preferance.  seems to be a matter of avalability for him.
<PhinnFort> well, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde answered quite nicely;)
<epimeth> KevinAlaska2: yea, it's called "load balancing" and you need a load balancer for that... its definitely possible but way beyond my current expertice
<KevinAlaska2> brb
<intelikey> ya do what you can with what you have to do it with
<KevinAlaska2> doh.. okay thank you though. I will look it up though. :)
<PhinnFort> !loadbalancing
<epimeth> lol
<PhinnFort> :D
<epimeth> ubotu's smart, but not *that* smart
<PhinnFort> well, he's dead
<intelikey> ubotu is dead today
<intelikey> we got a post from him hour or so ago
<intelikey> it was several minutes behind
<Jucato> he's not dead. just goofing around
<intelikey> :)
<epimeth> yea... just pm'ed him, he isn't responding
<intelikey> prolly being cracked
<PhinnFort> well, would someone be allowed to write a simple python bot that just queried http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?
<intelikey> epimeth yes but he may respond to that pm in about 15 minutes and you'll have forgotten doing it...
<KevinAlaska2> doh.. its late for me.. my USB woes will have to be put on hold until another day of IRC looney chat. :)  best wishes everyone,
<epimeth> that psychocats article is damn useful... thanks PhinnFort... I'll keep it saved for future "how do I erase gnome and install kde" questions :-)
<KevinAlaska2> Remember.. all questions should be submitted to intelikey first..
<intelikey> oh KevinAlaska2
<intelikey> wait you missed my post
<PhinnFort> epimeth: it was Jucato who posted it first
<KevinAlaska2> O.O
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> KevinAlaska looks like you probably want to copy the /etc/fstab.pre-ntfs-config  over the /etc/fstab   but you want to make sure that's what you need first.
<KevinAlaska2> what post?  ((taps foot impatiently))
<intelikey> reposted for you   ^
<epimeth> well thanks Jucato!
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> :)
<KevinAlaska2> okay.. I will try it and see what happens..
<Jucato> thank my bookmarks :P
<epimeth> hehe
<epimeth> I'm impressed... nothing was broken today... usually I have to fight with either amarok or knetman... everything loaded just fine this time!
<KevinAlaska2> is there a way to load into ubuntu wiht out going into X first but just into BASH I guess?  meaning if something happens when I copy the file over?  I dont mind looseing my current config and jsut reinstalling but hay.. if I can avoid it? :)
<epimeth> KevinAlaska2: alt+ctrl+f1/2/3/4/5 at any point
<KevinAlaska2> EPIMETH.. FIND WOOD FAST and KNOCK on it.. :) just twice though.
<flake> ctrl - alt - F1  from the login screen
<KevinAlaska2> ahh.. right.. thanks. forgot about those
* epimeth knocks on Jucato's head
<intelikey> PhinnFort that page is for getting "back to kde" he never had it yet...     and yes i know it has useful info on his Q  don't get me wrong.  just having to wade through the non-pertanant to get there.
<Jucato> hm... my head is made of Polyester...
<Jucato> previously it was made of Plastik
<PhinnFort> ;)
<KevinAlaska2> polyester is an oil by product.. :P
<PhinnFort> my head was previously made of QtCurve, which makes absolutely no sense
<epimeth> KevinAlaska2: but x will still be running in the 6th terminal... in order to not start x at all you have to either set a different default initlevel or remove kdm from initlevel 6
<epimeth> or is it 7th terminal?  I can never remenber
<KevinAlaska2> right.. init 5 and 3 right?
<Jucato> 7th
<KevinAlaska2> just not zero
<Jucato> actually I heard Kubuntu does something weird with runlevels...
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> or rather Ubuntu (Kubuntu follows suit)
<epimeth> btw... inittab doesn't exist anymore... where can I set/get my default init level nowadays?
<flake> I do who -a  and I get me plus tty0-tty6, system boot and something else.. guess that's normal
<epimeth> Jucato: it's not weird... just different from most distros
<KevinAlaska2> Intelikey, should I try that copy of pre-ntfs in the terminal then now?  and with or with otu the plug in of the USB?
<Jucato> epimeth: no I meant that it starts kdm from runlevel 3 or something instead of 5.. or something like that...
<Jucato> I can't recall exactly.. and I'm not a runlevel kind of guy
<Jucato> I just run :)
<flake> dammt I need another machine to spearmint on...  i count 3 i have full control over, and all 3 are as i like them
<KevinAlaska2> jucato is bragging.. heh.. as I would. :)
<intelikey> KevinAlaska2 may i sujest; sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak ;sudo cp /etc/fstab.pre-ntfs-config /etc/fstab
<flake> oww.oowww..  quit fstabbing me
<intelikey> KevinAlaska2 and you'll prolly find it the most simple to "reboot" to affect that change.   it's not mandatory if you don't like to reboot.
<KevinAlaska2> humm.. let me think about if you can sujest that or not.. .... .... ..... ... ahh hell.. sure you can. :)  (all serious.. thanks for the help)
<KevinAlaska2> full reboot or control plus alt plus backspace?
<intelikey> full
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<epimeth> who... look who just woke up!
<ubotu> hydan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good morning! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loadbalancing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead today - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> one could    sudo umount -a ;sudo umount `cut -d' ' -f2 /proc/mounts `   ;sudo mount -a
<defcon> wow
<defcon> talk about lag
<defcon> lol
<intelikey> errr the second may cause issues if you don't   sudo /etc/init.d/mountver* start
<intelikey> defcon yes.
<PhinnFort> but is it stable now?
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PhinnFort> hurray
<KevinAlaska2> intelikey, rebooting and will be back to let you know about it.
<intelikey> hacker/cracker got tired and left... or got what they wanted...
<intelikey> KevinAlaska2 ok.
<intelikey> or the owner put a stop to it ?   who knows
<PhinnFort> seveas just probably restarted it
<dregorth> what might you be speaking of intelikey?
<intelikey> if so and my guess is correct it will soon be lagging again
<intelikey> dregorth ubotu
<dregorth> ahh
<dregorth> this is first time here so just sitting back and reading things to get the feel for this place
<dregorth> :)
<PhinnFort> hmm, i can't seem to access the ubotu database with pysqlite
<intelikey> it looked to me like either a serious malfunction (in which case it shouldn't be here right now) or a brute force attack
<hydan> i don't need postfix do i?
<hydan> i selected no configuration.
* hydan hopes his fragile system is ok.
<intelikey> hydan prolly not.
<hydan> good, i want to do delete it then.
* hydan wants to delete a lot of programs...
<intelikey> but something may depend on it.
<hydan> *but likes so many.
<intelikey> better read the list of things it will take with it.
<hydan> will do.
<epimeth> heh... "I'm leaving!  And I'm taking libc6 with me!"
<_4strO> yop yop
<epimeth> ahoy _4strO
<epimeth> !
<intelikey> well not that bad...  Package postfix is not installed, so not removed
<intelikey> but i think something in kde does depend on it
<LordDeLaCepa> hiii
<epimeth> hii yourself!
<intelikey> KevinAlaska what's the word
<epimeth> ain't you heard? the birds the word!
<LordDeLaCepa> Hi
<KevinAlaska> intelikey "they" say (who the hell ever 'THEY' are!) no word is good word.. but in this case.. I don't think that holds true
<LordDeLaCepa> I need help
<KevinAlaska> no sign of the elusive USB drive....
<epimeth> !ask | LordDeLaCepa
<ubotu> LordDeLaCepa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> KevinAlaska ouch
<intelikey> KevinAlaska pastebin your persent fstab for me.
<LordDeLaCepa> I need the nodes, gwebcaches and hostiles.txt lists for giFT, for any net... someone could help me? please...
<KevinAlaska> heh... :)  fast question on mounting it via IDE... anything special to that?
<KevinAlaska> sure.. one ec
<KevinAlaska> sec
<boeroe> hi i have a qtek s200 pda . iwant to synchronise my date with my laptop. anyone knows a progarma like activesync from microsoft that can work unde3r kubyntu?
<intelikey> KevinAlaska no nothing special to that.   shouldn't be to this either....
<intelikey> boeroe ntpdat
<intelikey> boeroe ntpdate
<KevinAlaska> there is also one other fstab file in there... called /etc/fstab.uuid
<boeroe> thx will check it out
<intelikey> KevinAlaska they can't be long   pastebin them all.
<intelikey> boeroe you can sync them both with the network.   pool.ntp.org
<intelikey> ntp.org has info about that
<intelikey> man ntpdate
<boeroe> i pute my question wrong, i mean data not DATE, date like adresses pictures etc which are on my pda i want to sync with my laptop
<KevinAlaska> wait.. correctin.. /etc/stab.pre-uuid
<raul> hello please
<raul> do u know way for works projector in kubuntu?
<raul> videoprojector
<raul> not works for me
<KevinAlaska> sorry.. was afk with son waking up.
<hydan> brb
<raul> i don want use win for presentation :(
<intelikey> boeroe :)
<intelikey> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KevinAlaska> for pastebin.com .. just paste in field and give name right?
<KevinAlaska> er.. or wrong
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> and give us the URL
<KevinAlaska> I get a --> Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<KevinAlaska> lock tables recent write
<KevinAlaska> figures.. heh
<KevinAlaska> let me try another browser.. firefox instead
<boeroe> oke thx ubotu
* NightVVulf wonders how to fix a USB external Hard Drive mounting issue. [ mounted fine the first time... then after un-mounting and un-plugging. it did not work again. Konqueror recognizes it. asks what I want to do with it. but no option I click will do anything. the HD refuses to be auto mounted again. I can mount and unmount it manually with root in the terminal. but can not access it with a gui ] 
<intelikey> NightVVulf you and KevinAlaska are in the same boat.   is this a conspiracy ?
* NightVVulf chuckles
<KevinAlaska> same error different font. figures :(
<NightVVulf> must be
<KevinAlaska> are you tracking our location now? O.O
<Kimppa> Hello. Does anyone know a good software for kubuntu for merging pdfs?
<flake> Kimppa - openoffice ?
<intelikey> pdf   yuch.
<PhinnFort> !mergepdf
<PhinnFort> darn that bot!
<flake> why do people put ! in front of words, is it like an info thing?
<KevinAlaska> what the hell.. works in ubuntu.pastebin.com but not jsut pastebin.com?
<KevinAlaska> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/36839
<PhinnFort> flake: it should query the bot
<flake> !gotthatthingIsentyou?
<PhinnFort> flake: the bot parses anything that begins with an !, and should react
<intelikey> flake  the bot ubotu recognizes !word as a quarry yes
<PhinnFort> but something has happened
<PhinnFort> and now I try to make a temporary replacement, but I can't read that darn database
<KevinAlaska> to get themselves first in line in the list.. :)
<PhinnFort> "pysqlite2.dbapi2.DatabaseError: file is encrypted or is not a database"
<flake> cool - wonder if someone thought up an irc channel that parses it like a text adventure -  a mmorpg text adventure game
<flake> lol
<PhinnFort> flake: probably;)
<KevinAlaska> heh
<intelikey> KevinAlaska that's the now present fstab ?
<Kimppa> flake: oh, is there really a pdf merge tool in OO?
<flake> don't know, i cut and paste
<KevinAlaska> correct Intelikey
<intelikey> KevinAlaska the problem is not there.
<Kimppa> flake: who said I'm trying to merge pdf files containg text? :)
<flake> never tried it
<Kimppa> *containing
<intelikey> KevinAlaska you need to file a bug report on that.
<epimeth> "you find yourself on an island by a place wreck, people are milling about confused"
<PhinnFort> Kimppa: sqlite
<epimeth> "there is a large turbine spinning off to one side"
<PhinnFort> Kimppa: http://ktmatu.com/info/merge-pdf-files/
<flake> !jump into turbine
<PhinnFort> i mean
<epimeth> "you see your third grade teacher, she hands you a shoe"
* NightVVulf scratches his head over it. " I"m new to the whole linux thing. I had thought that fixing an auto mount thing would be simple. but I am at a loss.. can't find much on the net or in forums... "
* epimeth examines the shoe
<intelikey> NightVVulf you should confirm KevinAlaska's bug report and/or add your info to it.
<epimeth> "you can't, as both the shoe and your teacher have dissapeared"
* NightVVulf nods
* epimeth jumps into the turbine
<intelikey> NightVVulf and KevinAlaska in the mean while you can both try to manually mount the drives.      the command syntax is;  sudo mount /dev/something /media/something       where the 'something' can be sdb  or sdb1   or the like.   sudo fdisk -l    should help you find the 'something'
<intelikey> all commands specified are for konsole
<NightVVulf> yups. I can do that fine. I was just getting tired of doing that every time
* epimeth is happy he doesn't have any problems with automounting
<KevinAlaska> I am nto sure if this helps any.. but I had this USB drive at my kids school when I was putting there yearbook together.. I had a strange problem on a pair of MacOS 10 computers. computer A all of a sudden cut off the connection I had with the USB drive and they could not be brought up back on the computer (no matter how hard I and a Mac person tried)... but after visiting computer b... it worked again when I went over to computer A
* epimeth knocks three times on Jucato's head
<intelikey> NightVVulf may i sujest for your convienance a script that does the command and a launcher on the desktop
<KevinAlaska> also now that I have had this problem with this drive.. to get it to work on WinXP.. I have to turn on winxp.. then restart and then unmount it.. at that point it will work again at this comptuer
<epimeth> KevinAlaska: who knows?  give it a shot... plug it into a different kubuntu box and plug it back into yours....
* NightVVulf shrugs " I have no idea ever where to start with something like that "
<NightVVulf> KevinAlaska: what kind of drive is it?
<KevinAlaska> maxtor 160
<intelikey> NightVVulf what command do you type to mount it ?
<KevinAlaska> ide.. exact model I can get
<NightVVulf> heh... I am using a Mastor as well...
<NightVVulf> maxtor*
<NightVVulf> I was using the standard mount >drive name< to >/home/location name<
<intelikey> NightVVulf yes if you give me the exact command i'll write the script for you
<NightVVulf> ok
<NightVVulf> hold on... let me find the locations again
<KevinAlaska> I should try that exactly like that.. into the other I set up for my kids use... but for being late.. I am thinking I did try that... er.. maybe I dont.. hell time to find out.. brb on useing the usb hdd on the other puter
<intelikey> KevinAlaska are you watching this too ?
<KevinAlaska> er... ahh.. that "this" part in your question troubles my understanding of yoru words... :(
<NightVVulf> does it matter where I mount it?
<intelikey> KevinAlaska :)
<NightVVulf> I was trying to have it availible with the KDE GUI
<intelikey> KevinAlaska i'm about to give NightVVulf a command to make him a script to manually mount his'n
<KevinAlaska> ahhh.. spifty
<flake> Kimba - 14 day free trial http://www.tucows.com/preview/406709
<intelikey> NightVVulf location of the mountpoint doesn't matter to me.
<flake> course have to try it in wine
<flake> nite
<NightVVulf> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/
<heath__> how do you get back to the setup which allows you to specify that you want kde to use little system resources as possible on desktop effects
<intelikey> ok the netxt thing i post will be the full command.  copy and paste it in a konsole.
<heath__> it has a bar and at the highest end it says that it is recommended for systems with lotos resources
<PhinnFort> heath__: run "kpersonalizer"
<heath__> thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> heath__: you might have to install it
<PhinnFort> yw
<heath__> PhinnFort: it's working :)
<PhinnFort> :D
<KevinAlaska> NightVvulf, was that ment for me to type in? Sorry getting late here...
<NightVVulf> that was the mounting command... intelikey was putting together the script
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\ngksu mount /dev/sda1 /media/ ' > ~/mounter.sh ;chmod 755 ~/monter.sh
<heath__> perfect
<heath__> thank you again :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<NightVVulf> so... for my learning poposes ... what does this command do?
<PhinnFort> NightVVulf: it puts the command and some other stuff into a file
* NightVVulf nods
<PhinnFort> echo just outputs text somewhere
<intelikey> NightVVulf when you run that.   then in konqueror file manager navagate to your home and right click on mounter.sh   drag it to the desktop  and link there
<NightVVulf> does it matter if the drive is mounted or un-mounted at the moment?
<PhinnFort> the > means it pipes it into the file
<KevinAlaska> I am guessing it mounts the physical device of the sda1 to the usable errrr.. file system location at which it is part of the working computer?  my best guess
<PhinnFort> intelikey: shouldn't it be "kdesu"
<PhinnFort> ?
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> this is kde
<PhinnFort> :P
<KevinAlaska> heh... palm to forhead moment? :)
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nkdesu mount /dev/sda1 /media/ ' > ~/mounter.sh ;chmod 755 ~/monter.sh
<intelikey> look better ?
<KevinAlaska> did you just type some form of hyroglyphics?  (spelling??)
<PhinnFort> yup
<NightVVulf> mmm...  [ chmod: cannot access `/home/nightvvulf/monter.sh': No such file or directory ] 
<intelikey> you can tell i don't actually use kde...
<NightVVulf> should I just create the location?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<RawSewage> http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN2429802920070524?feedType=RSS
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nkdesu mount /dev/sda1 /media/ ' > ~/mounter.sh ;chmod 755 ~/mounter.sh
<KevinAlaska> what do you use?
<intelikey> you left out the u   *
<intelikey> KevinAlaska linus
<PhinnFort> NightVVulf: just open Kate, type in "#!/bin/bash" on the first line and "kdesu mount /dev/sda1 /media/" on the second line
<intelikey> linux
<intelikey> and typos
<KevinAlaska> heh.. dell now. :)
<intelikey> i get flustered.   when i hurry
<PhinnFort> NightVVulf: then save it as monter.sh or something, go to the dir in konqueror, and right-click and set executable
<NightVVulf> ah...... *smiles sheepishly* still learning
<intelikey> PhinnFort you did it.  you pointed out a gnome/kde aside and i typoed after correcting...
<intelikey> :)
<PhinnFort> everone blames me;)
<KevinAlaska> oh the shame.. heh
<KevinAlaska> if only I could be so shameful
<PhinnFort> if someone sees seveas sometime soon, tell him his code repository is a mess;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mergepdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> yeah, thanks
<dhq> how do i create a virtual lan
<PhinnFort> !virtuallan
<intelikey> NightVVulf http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36840
<dhq> PhinnFort, ???
<intelikey> you might want PhinnFort to proff read it first
<KevinAlaska> well I hate doing it but I am all out of finger typing power.  Time for me to pull the computer over before I hurt some kubuntu OS that might be infront of me.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtuallan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> green light from me;)
<intelikey> KevinAlaska well said.
<dhq> PhinnFort, help me out
<KevinAlaska> hay.. dont agree with me on such a statement of sell ill will.
<defcon> is guarddog better than firestarter?
<KevinAlaska> er.. self ill will
<defcon> can I activly view logs?
<KevinAlaska> see what I mean... logging.. cheers
<defcon> and will it autostart on logon?
<intelikey> KevinAlaska only safe pinguin is one that isn't in contact with me....
<dhq> !virtualnetwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualnetwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KevinAlaska> well in a virtual way you are in contact with each and everyone person logged in this room .. even those who are ''away''.
<intelikey> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<intelikey> firestarter is the gnome version of that  as far as i know
<KevinAlaska> bye
* intelikey thinks KevinAlaska missed the point
<defcon> Setting up guarddog (2.5.0-1ubuntu1) ...
<defcon> Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
<intelikey> why does his nick still autocomplete ?
<PhinnFort> doesn't here
<intelikey> defcon you'll have to configure it
<intelikey> oh.  he left the channel but not the network   hehhe    now he's gone.
<intelikey> i've dont that too...
<NightVVulf> so... the script works great. Thanks. but I guess I still have a problem. I can't access the mounted drive through the GUI. it needs root privileges. should I just make a root user... or is there a way to make Konqueror promt for a password everytime ?
<intelikey> NightVVulf hehhe  wait i'll give you a replacement.  that was your command.  try mine.   oh and do you have ntfs3g installed ?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<NightVVulf> not sure... checking
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> make it ntfs-3g
<NightVVulf> I do now
<NightVVulf> yeah sorry about that... I just realized that I am using the standard user setup without root and all... so I can't directly access that location without a superuser status
<intelikey> here   http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36841    open the script   and open this page and copy and paste the new script into your and save it.    http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36841
<heath__> is there a way to configure two desktops simultaneously? or, is there a way to install plugins for all users' browsers through root?
<intelikey> yours
<sheldon> hi, I'm new to ubuntu, downloaded and installed the fiesty fawn dvd, I can't seem to get adept to use the repositories on the dvd instead of downloading packages, even though I've added the dvd repository, can anyone help?
<intelikey> NightVVulf with that one you can
<NightVVulf> so basically you want to replace the entire script with your new one?
<intelikey> sheldon i could be wrong,  but i don't think you can unless you comment out the net repos.
<intelikey> NightVVulf yep
<intelikey> NightVVulf the new one will both mount and unmount it plus has a setting so you can access it as user without root permission
<sheldon> that seems odd, why download the big dvd if I can't install packages off it easily :(
<sheldon> thanks for the advice though, I'll give it a try quick
<intelikey> sheldon.  np.
<Jucato> sheldon: I think you need to disable the online repositories first
<NightVVulf> mmm... now there is no right click option to make it a exe
<Jucato> NightVVulf: in Konqueror?
<intelikey> NightVVulf doesn't need to be.  you didn't change that did you ?
<sheldon> well, I tried putting the dvd repo above all the others, in the hope that if the version online wasn't an upgrade it would use the dvd, and use the net repo's for upgrades from the dvd... but no luck :(
<NightVVulf> its saved as an .sh file now
<NightVVulf> is that what it needed to be?
<Jucato> sheldon: then just disabled the "main" repositories, those that don't have -updates or -security
<intelikey> you edited the one on the desktop not the one in your home ?
<NightVVulf> I used kate to make a new one
<intelikey> oh new one.   where ?
<intelikey> desktop ?
<NightVVulf> just in the home folder
<dhq> !vlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> same name ?
<NightVVulf> yeah.
* intelikey is confused
<sheldon> Jucato: e.g. I tried to install firefox, where the online version is exactly the same as the one on the dvd, and it started downloading the .deb file from the online repo... the exact one that's on the dvd :( but I'll just disable all the online repos. thanks guys.
<intelikey> you deleted the old one ?
<intelikey> help me see what you did !
<intelikey> then i can answer what you need to do.
<NightVVulf> mmm... you want to recap those instructions for me one more time? I must have missed something... as simple as what you have showed me is... I'm tired and might have messed up somewhere
<NightVVulf> I copied the script into the text editor... then saved it as a .sh file in my users home directory
<intelikey> open the script in your home.   open this webpage "blah" copy the script from the webpage to the editor and save it.
<intelikey> well clear the file first cause it was a full rewrite
<NightVVulf> and I want to save it as what? just double checking
<intelikey> same file
<intelikey> mounter.sh
<intelikey> or what ever the name was
<NightVVulf> ok
<intelikey> that way the perms are still right.  the link on the desktop is still right.  and you are good to go
<reldruh> is there a way to tell the computer to shut itself off via dcop?
<reldruh> or to hibernate?
<intelikey> can dcop send a command ?
<Maruko> hi peopl
<Maruko> just a question
<reldruh> that would work. If it could send a command I could turn it off that way
<intelikey> tell it to    init 0
<Maruko> I don't have a NVIDIA or ATI card...but a S3 video card...can I install Beryl/Compiz anyway?
<reldruh> intelikey: come again?
<intelikey> reldruh the command   init 0     switches the boxen to runlevel 0 (power off mode)
<reldruh> intelikey: and how do I make dcop execute that command?
<intelikey> reldruh idk    i asked can you get it to send a command ?
<intelikey> what about an arg to kdesu ?
<reldruh> oh, I thought you were asking if getting it send a command would solve my problem
<intelikey> or konsole ?
<intelikey> reldruh it will.  if you can use dcop to send a command you can send  init 0  and the box will halt
<reldruh> right, but I don't know how to make it execute a command
* intelikey looks to see if he has dcop installed
<intelikey> nope
<reldruh> you can't run kdcop?
<reldruh> I thought it was an integral part of kde
<intelikey> so of course no docs on it either
<intelikey> reldruh it probably is
<reldruh> mmm
<reldruh> I see
<intelikey> -root: kdcop: command not found
<intelikey> -root: dcop: command not found
<intelikey> you have dcop you read the docs
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey ducks
<reldruh> haha, I'm going through them now but all of my searches have turned up naught
<NightVVulf> intelikey: well apparently I am being an idiot at the moment. I can't seem to make the script work... I will continue trying at a later date. but you think you might be able to tell me what the command in Konsole would be just by itself. I think I can manage with manually doing it for now.
<intelikey> NightVVulf chmod 755 ~/mo*
<intelikey> then try
<intelikey> reldruh  dcop kdesu init 0
<intelikey> see if that works ^
<intelikey> and when you get back i'll be gone.
<intelikey> :)
<reldruh> intelikey: kdesu isn't one of my options
<intelikey> konsole
<NightVVulf> thanks for the help by the way.
<intelikey> reldruh wait !   that just reeks of fish.   why do you want to halt someone elses computer ?
<reldruh> intelikey: not somebody else's, mine
<intelikey> reldruh then why not kdesu ?
<intelikey> NightVVulf np.
<reldruh> there's a gui utility to set up what commands each button executes
<reldruh> and kdesu isn't one of the dcop options
<reldruh> it's IRKick
<intelikey> i don't think i followed that......
<intelikey> reldruh are you trying to setup a hotkey for power off ?
<reldruh> no, a button on a remote
<reldruh> the utility I'm using to set up which button does what is IRKick
<intelikey> ok.
<reldruh> and when I tell IRKick that I want a particular button to execute something over DCOP, it gives me a list of applications, and then a list of objects and finally a list of functions
<reldruh> kdesu isn't one of the applications I can choose
<intelikey> now it makes more sense.    pastebin the list
<reldruh> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/507019
<reldruh> perhaps it's ksmserver?
<reldruh> there's a logout command there, I'm looking up what the parameters do now
<Maruko> nobody loves me here?
<intelikey> reldruh yes ksmserver should work.
<intelikey> reldruh kdesktop probably will too  not sure
<intelikey> 18. klauncer  ??? is that a typo ?
<reldruh> klauncher, I think it's supposed to be
<reldruh> yes, a typo on my part
<intelikey> klauncher surely will
<reldruh> wow, I had no idea alll that functionality was in klauncher
<intelikey> hehhe  it's about like   /bin/sh  for the gui
<reldruh> crazy
<intelikey> all it does is "launch" things
<reldruh> I just wish I could find better documentation on all this
<se7en> what do i have to do if i would like to format a fat32 inro ext3 the device is /dev/sda8
<reldruh> the kdcop browser isn't so great at explaining things
<intelikey> se7en sudo mke2fs -cj /dev/sda8
<intelikey> but you should change the partition type first
<intelikey> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<se7en> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> and only change the partition type on that partition   then write changes to disk and quit   then run the mkfs command
<n0n4m3-> dudes
<n0n4m3-> can someone help me ?
<n0n4m3-> http://shrani.si/files/posnetek17111av.png
<n0n4m3-> in this screen you see
<n0n4m3-> the xchat
<n0n4m3-> image
<intelikey> i assumed you wanted to let it check the drive for errors.   if not drop the c
<n0n4m3-> why is it on a
<n0n4m3-> gray
<n0n4m3-> background ?
* n0n4m3- [a>] [Three Doors Down - Kryptonite (Now, Vol. 5 #17) (2000)] [15%, 0:35/3:55]  
<intelikey> n0n4m3- you can change the colours of the app.  look in the menu bar
<n0n4m3-> how i change it ?
<intelikey> in it's menu
<n0n4m3-> i don't understand you
<intelikey> something like     edit > preferances > color
<intelikey> i don't even use a GUI.
<n0n4m3-> ok
<n0n4m3-> but how do i change then
<n0n4m3-> the
<n0n4m3-> that the names you see
<n0n4m3-> that it will be in white
<n0n4m3-> not in black
<intelikey> it's all there in the settings
<n0n4m3-> i can't find it
<n0n4m3-> i try it
<intelikey> it's there
<n0n4m3-> yesterday
<intelikey> yes i did try it yesterday,  it's there
<intelikey> ok i'm left
<intelikey> i'm went
<Friend> Hello.
<Friend> Anyone here?
<Friend> logout
<n0n4m3-> someone here ?:/
<unam> hello la room
<h3ath> will someone please help me.
<n0n4m3-> will somneone
<n0n4m3-> please help me ?:D
<n0n4m3-> someone*:)
<h3ath> i'm assuming you need some help to? :P
<adaptr> sorry, non help here 4 you
<adaptr> smart nick...
<adaptr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n0n4m3-> h3ath,  yes:P
<n0n4m3-> ubotu,
<n0n4m3-> i asked
<n0n4m3-> already
<n0n4m3-> http://shrani.si/files/posnetek17111av.png
<n0n4m3-> you see
<n0n4m3-> the xchat
<n0n4m3-> in the right corner
<h3ath>  /sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list crashes and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22281/
<n0n4m3-> it has a gray background how can i change it ?
<n0n4m3-> to black
<meuhlol> hi all, i need your help to install Epson Stylus CX3200 multifunction printer to my kubuntu feisty fawn
<meuhlol> please help
<meuhlol> it's urgent
<h3ath> i'm trying to configure this system for the family, but it's near impossible w/out the extra repositories.
<n0n4m3-> :)
<meuhlol> h3ath: it's normal xD
<meuhlol> for bad device it's for wacom tablets
<Jucato> h3ath: use "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<n0n4m3-> can anyone help
<n0n4m3-> me with my problem ?
<secret> Is the guy here who was helping me before with installing Kubuntu themes?
<meuhlol> h3ath: better: go to /etc/apt right click on sources.list and in Action sub menu do: edit in root mode
<secret> cant remember his name, dang
<secret> anyways, i need help with connecting to the network
<secret> ti have an ibm thinkpad laptop with wifi?
<secret> anyone with links to readable material?
<secret> hello?
<secret> no one here?
<meuhlol> hi
<secret> hi
<meuhlol> whats prob?
<secret> need help connecting to my network
<meuhlol> what you use as wifi manager?
<secret> ti have an ibm thinkpad with wifi
<secret> Iknetwork manager?
<secret> I dont know, new to kubuntu
<meuhlol> wait
<secret> ok then
<meuhlol> secret you using wpa or wep?
<secret> how do know this friend?
<secret> i have no idea
<secret> wep
<secret> security?
<meuhlol> http://kwifimanager.sourceforge.net/
<meuhlol> try this
<secret> ok then, thanks
<secret> also do i need drivers for my client wifi
<secret> cisco aironet
<secret> ill read thanks
<meuhlol> secret for drivers & others: http://www.google.fr/linux?hl=fr&q=cisco+aironet&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<secret> ok great, thanks for the help meuglol
<meuhlol> google linux :p
<secret> i did, but too confusing man my bad
<meuhlol> huh
<secret> but i really like linux now
<meuhlol> here
<meuhlol> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/wireless/wlan_adapter/350_cb20a/user/linux/configuration/guide/instlcfg.html
<secret> ok thanks for all of your help, much appreciated
<secret> :)
<secret> ;S
<secret> ;D
<meuhlol> i didnt help you i just googled xD
<meuhlol> for wifi i prefer to use kWifiManager
<MrC_> hi there,wifi radar also is very good
<MrC_> you can get it from Synaptic
<secret> woah man, im going back to windows...
<meuhlol> MrC_: yes :)
<meuhlol> lol
<meuhlol> you scare him :p
<MrC_> Does anyone knows how to change the windows style or just install window styles?
<Jucato> MrC_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<meuhlol> MrC_: lol System Config > Appariance
<Jucato> (actually System Settings)
<n0n4m3-> can
<n0n4m3-> someone please help me ?
<heath_> now i'm at a loss for what to do, i've uninstalled kubuntu-desktop, and reinstalled.
<heath_> still kate crashes when it's ran.
<meuhlol> please help me to install epson stylus cx3200 :/ i need only scanner
<meuhlol> from this mfp
<meuhlol> heath_: reinstall kate xD
<n0n4m3-> please READ me now
<n0n4m3-> http://shrani.si/files/posnetek17111av.png
<n0n4m3-> you see in the tray
<n0n4m3-> the xchat icon
<n0n4m3-> on a gray background? how can i change this
<n0n4m3-> ?
<meuhlol> system config and apparance
<n0n4m3-> i try it
<n0n4m3-> but what then ?
<meuhlol> or right click on bottom taskbar
<meuhlol> and do Config
<n0n4m3-> did it..
<meuhlol> or Settings something like that
<meuhlol> after go to apparance
<meuhlol> to choose look
* Jucato again replaces "system config" with "system appearance"
<n0n4m3-> i don't know what to do
<n0n4m3-> damn
<n0n4m3-> i tryed
<n0n4m3-> everything
<n0n4m3-> !
<meuhlol> jucato sorry, im in french xD
<eeos>  Is there a way to scan / refresh the parallel ports manually from the command line in kubuntu?
<Jucato> n0n4m3-: if I'm not mistaken, I don't think there's a fix for that. not really sure though. maybe because XChat isn't a KDE or Qt app, so it doesn't blend in well. not really sure though
<n0n4m3-> ok
<n0n4m3-> but i know
<n0n4m3-> some time
<n0n4m3-> it was white
<n0n4m3-> but then suddenly
<n0n4m3-> gray
<n0n4m3-> but when i installed it
<eeos> I have a problem with a parallel printer. If we switch the printer off and then on, Mandriva does not realise that the printer has changed status. it simply says the parallel port is busy.
<n0n4m3-> it was normall
<n0n4m3-> weird..
<Jucato> n0n4m3-: please stop using your Enter key as a punctuation mark...
<n0n4m3-> but do you know how to change
<n0n4m3-> ok sorry sorry:D
<ejkoo[izlezi] > can anybody help me a liitle bit about KUBUNTU?
<Jucato> (I presume you can tpoe in complete sentences on one line anyway)
<n0n4m3-> well do you know how to change then in the taskbar you see the firefox as an example it's written in dark
<n0n4m3-> do you know how to change it in white ?
<Jucato> n0n4m3-: are you on KDE 3.5.6?
<n0n4m3-> yes
<Jucato> n0n4m3-: because if you are on 3.5.7, I think there's an option now to change the color of the text in the taskbar
<Jucato> but I can't say for sure, because I'm still on 3.5.6 :)
<n0n4m3-> I'm on
<n0n4m3-> 3.5.7
<n0n4m3-> well
<n0n4m3-> eh  it's not that but
<n0n4m3-> bad*
<n0n4m3-> only the xchat thingy is... so out because of the gray background:D
<meuhlol> try KVIrc ;)
<ura> someone can help me with my wireles card?
<ura> i have configured my wireless with ndiswrapper
<ura> and i have noticed that the eth1 is up
<ura> but i cannot assign an ip..
<ura> why?
<eeos> how do you try to assig it
<eeos> ura:
<sayers> How do I burn a bin/cue with K3B on to a DVD
<meuhlol> huh
<meuhlol> hello :)
<meuhlol> sayers: launch k3b, click on "other functions" (dont know how is in english i'm on french)
<meuhlol> after choose "CD Image"
<sayers> meuhlol: okay but that is a CD image. I need it to burn on a dvd
<meuhlol> choose your dvd recorder
<meuhlol> choose "Burn DVD Iso" something like that
* frapox tornato dall'abbuffata
<aleks_> youhou !!
<aleks_> coucou !
<aleks_> ya du monde didons !
<aleks_> mais personne qui parle
<aleks_> trop pur ! ;)
<BluesKaj> personne parle francais
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ccoffey> I have a question. In kubuntu (7.04 anyway) what is handling the XF86 keyboard shortcuts? currently XF86AudioMedia is foregrounding amarok. I would instead like to call the "dcop amarok player showOSD". Where are these shortcuts managed?
<eeos>  Is there a way to rescan / refresh the parallel ports manually from the command line in kubuntu or using a kde tool?
<coolzgeek> Can anyone help me get X to start on boot?
<coolzgeek> Hey
<coolzgeek> HELLO???
<coolzgeek> Is anyone there?
<martijn> hello
<Moniker42> hi, how do i change keyboard type (US/UK) in feisty kubuntu?
<martijn> anyone here knows why kdevelop 3.4.1 is not part of the kde357 update?
<Jucato> Moniker42: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<Jucato> martijn: probably because it hasn't been packaged for feisty yet... still pending I believe
<Moniker42> Jucato: 'system' and 'settings' are to seperate menus
<Jucato> Moniker42: no, the one directly in the K Menu
<Moniker42> *two
<Jucato> (presuming you have a default Kubuntu)
<Moniker42> K menu?
<BluesKaj> Moniker42, are you using gnome ?
<martijn> @jucatol; ok, then i'll wait a few days
<Jucato> I meant the "System Settings" app
<Moniker42> ah
<Jucato> K Menu - KDE Main menu
<martijn> start menu :)
<Jucato> the blue square witha white K and a gear logo
<Moniker42> yes, yes i'm not that clueless ;)
<Moniker42> but it is my first time using kde...
<Jucato> just trying to be more specific :)
<Moniker42> ah
<Moniker42> i never noticed that
<Moniker42> i was trawling through everything else...
<Moniker42> @"
<Moniker42> woot, UK ;)
<Moniker42> Jucato: can i add a minimise-everything-to-desktop button?
<icecruncher> Moniker42: there should be a little button at the bottom
<Moniker42> icecruncher: KDE not gnome
<Moniker42> unless i'm mistaken...
<Moniker42> and it's so little i can't see it...
<SlimeyPete> there is one on my screen.
<icecruncher> blue square with a pencil and paper
<SlimeyPete> it's big, thrid from left
<icecruncher> yup
<SlimeyPete> it's a blue square with a pen & paper on it
<Moniker42> hmmm
<Moniker42> well it's not on mine
<Moniker42> SlimeyPete: icecruncher: any idea how to add it then?
<SlimeyPete> if you right-click the bar, you can probably add it from the configuration menus, I imagine
<icecruncher> yes
<icecruncher> add applet and its called
<icecruncher> show desktop
<Moniker42> ah
<Moniker42> thanks
<icecruncher> np
* Moniker42 likes kde better than gnome ;)
<Moniker42> very customisable...
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> same here
<icecruncher> and now can anybody ell me how to bake the konsole part of the desktop, so it's in the background
<Jucato> Moniker42: sorry went afk for a bit. Ctrl+Alt+D also does it
<Jucato> icecruncher: what do you mean?
<icecruncher> Jucato: as in make the konsole part of the desktop
<Jucato> run a Konsole window fullscreen, without borders, with (fake) translucency (so you can see the wallpaper), and always at the bottom
<Jucato> or you could use Yakuake :)
<AutoMatriX> does anybody know if the 'gnome' screensaver called sonar could be used with the KDE desktop ?
<icecruncher> k
<Moniker42> time to enable beryl/compiz
<Moniker42> how do i do that?
<Moniker42> apt-get beryl-manager?
<Jucato> !beryl | Moniker42
<ubotu> Moniker42: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> bah!
<Jucato> oh there
<Jucato> see the topic in that channel
<Moniker42> thanks Jucato
<Moniker42> what's happening with beryl and compiz right now?
<Moniker42> i thought they were merging again
<icecruncher> dunno, aint running it myself
<ubuntu_> will beryl run properly with Kubuntu ????
<icecruncher> maybe...:)
<marc> I've got beryl running with kubuntu it works pretty good
<vbgunz> I cannot eject my cdrom tray. when I tried eject -r at the command line, I get this: eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<marc> even on my laptop with the lowly i815 driver it runs well although I've not got it tweaked outyet
<vbgunz> can someone help me eject my tray?
<Moniker42> vbgunz: if it's just a one-time error you could just stick a pin/paperclip/smallscrewdriver into the little hole on the front of the drive
<Moniker42> it ejects it manually
<ubuntu_> will it work with Nvidia ?
<ubuntu_> i got lots of problems when trying to run it on Suse with Gnome
<Moniker42> but if you experience the problem repeatedly it might be something to bother about :P
<marc> yes it works especially well with nvidia but you need to use the propriatory driver
<vbgunz> Moniker42: I really dont want to manually take out the tray
<vbgunz> theres got to be something to make this errro go away or force it to eject
<Moniker42> vbgunz: it's not a drastic last resort of anything
<Moniker42> there's nothing wrong with ejecting your drive like that afaik
<Moniker42> *or
<icecruncher> ubuntu_: try on #beryl
<vbgunz> Moniker I do not have a pinhole or anything that'll help me eject my tray. it looks like I'll have to yank it out or something :(
<ubuntu_> oh there is a channel __
<ubuntu_> ??
<nomad__> any suggestions ?
<icecruncher> ubuntu_: yes
<icecruncher> nomad__: ?
<ubuntu_> wow
<Jucato> there's also #ubuntu-effects
<jovans> can i use the gutsy/dev kernel in feisty?
<Jucato> for beryl and compiz
<nomad__> [14:51]  <nomad> Mjello
<nomad__> [14:53]  <nomad> has anyone tried the LMCE1.1beta installer on kubuntu7.04 ?
<nomad__> [14:53]  <nomad> got some issues with the initial part of the setup, namely the nvidia driver change
<nomad__> [14:54]  <nomad> it just sits there, and nothing happens :)
<jovans> or anybody know an third par. mirror/inofficial
<jovans> ?
<nomad__> looks like it got lost somehow :)
<nomad__> sry4spam
<icecruncher> jovans: please explain
<icecruncher> nomad__: sorry no
<nomad__> Ok
<nomad__> the lmce wiki mentions IRC support, but it didn't give the network or channel :)
<jovans> explain??? Hm i want u use a newr kernek 2.6.22 from gutsy does it works on feisty?
<HymnToLife> jovans, most likely not, just build your own
<nomad__> anyone with knowledge of their whereabouts ?
<jovans> hm any inofficial or third par. repos avalib.?
<HymnToLife> jovans, not that I know of, and please try to write correct english
<jovans> ok
<Moniker42> "write correct english"?
<Feldegast> does the kubuntu dvd have a repair option to fix a broken kubuntu install?
<icecruncher> Feldegast: is it live or alternate?
<Feldegast> it's the DVD
<Feldegast> my understanding is the DVD has both
<icecruncher> Feldegast: k then it should have the option, yes
<Feldegast> how do i use it then? my problem is i can't start X as non root
<icecruncher> Feldegast: you don;t need to use x
<icecruncher> it should be part of the boot options
<Feldegast> to re-install i know
<icecruncher> no
<Maruko> hi everyboody
<Maruko> I just installed beryl-manager
<Maruko> but don't know where tostart
<Maruko> can you help me configure it?
<icecruncher> Maruko: pls try  #ubuntu-effects
<felix_e> hmm, the folders kubuntu.org/packages/kde-stable and kde-latest are still outdated...
<icecruncher> Feldegast: work?
<icecruncher> felix_e: you mean 3.57?
<felix_e> icecruncher: jep
<icecruncher> mine updated yesterday
<icecruncher> and today for that matter
<felix_e> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ <-- thats not 3.5.7
<felix_e> icecruncher: you changed your sources.list, right?
<Torres> Alguem do Brasil ?
<Torres> someone of Brazil ?
<icecruncher> I just updated them then upgraded
<gnomefreak> !br | Torres
<ubotu> Torres: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Torres> #ubutun-pt
<felix_e> ya, sure. my point is: the symlinks kde-latest and kde-stable don't point to the correct location
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because the latest available for edgy, to my knowledge, is 3.5.6
<crazy_bus> is there any way to clean the memory in linux or something.  Because a program isn't loading because of a seg fault.  And leaving it for around 15minutes usually fixes it.  Is there any way to speed this up?
<Torres> #Zegames
<felix_e> Daisuke_Ido: ok but what's the point? isn't kde-latest supposed to be pointing to the latest kde? i mean... kubuntu's latest version(s) are feisty and dapper. why edgy?
* Feldegast has the kubuntu dvd booted and can't find an option to repair a kubuntu install
<kdeFREAK> Feldegast reinstall keeping the /home intact
<Daisuke_Ido> k-buh wha?
<Daisuke_Ido> dapper's older than edgy.
<felix_e> Daisuke_Ido: dapper is LTS
<Daisuke_Ido> right, and is only supported with security and bugfix updates
<Daisuke_Ido> so no kde 3.5.7
<Daisuke_Ido> edgy has been replaced with feisty, so no 3.5.7 in edgy either
<felix_e> right. that's why i don't understand why kde-latest points to 3.5.6 for edgy instead of 3.5.7 for feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> feisty defaults to 3.5.6, but there are repos for 3.5.7
<Feldegast> k
<felix_e> i think you're missing the point
<sjapbnc5> Anyone know a good Unrarrer
<Daisuke_Ido> because they haven't updated it to show feisty?
<Jucato> felix_e: because kde-latest points to the latest kde for the particular release
<Daisuke_Ido> sjapbnc5: unrar.
<sjapbnc5> with graphical interface
<Daisuke_Ido> unrar with ark
<sjapbnc5> Yea i dont know how to use that.
<sjapbnc5> Well ark
<Jucato> sjapbnc5: install unrar and you can do it with ark
<sjapbnc5> aah ok
<sjapbnc5> ;p
<felix_e> Jucato: no. kde-latest points to the latest kde for edgy.
<Jucato> felix_e: yes. edgy's kde-latest will point to the latest KDE for Edgy. it will not point to the kde-latest for Feisty
<Jucato> as that will break things
<felix_e> there is no "edgy's kde-latest"
<felix_e> there is exactly one kde-latest
<felix_e> it is located here: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/
<Daisuke_Ido> because kde-latest for feisty is installed by default
<felix_e> and it points to the wrong location
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: nope. feisty installs kde 3.5.6
<Daisuke_Ido> 3.5.7 hasn't made it into the official repos yet
<Jucato> felix_e: then probably that mirror has not be updated
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: if you mean by official, the ubuntu.com repos, they never do
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<bernier> Hi, I know i have 1168,8mb of unused space on my disk. Is there a way I can create  a swap file with it?
<Jucato> and there's not 3.5.7 for edgy. whether there will be.. I don't know
<felix_e> Jucato: isn't kubuntu.org the main download site for (unofficial) kubuntu-packages? also, kubuntu.org already has 3.5.7.
<felix_e> i don't think its an synchonisation issue.
<felix_e> somebody forgot to update the symlink.
<crazy_bus> I typed clearlinks and accidently deleted around 10 empty folders.  Is there anyway to undo this?
<felix_e> i just wanted to report that.
<crazy_bus> *cleanlinks
<felix_e> but it seem jriddel isn't here anyway
<Jucato> felix_e: because his IRC nick is Riddell
<felix_e> *gna*
* felix_e head -> desk
<felix_e> Riddell: could you update kde-latest and kde-stable? thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> felix_e: if you use edgy, you won't be getting 3.5.7 right away if at all, and if you use feisty, the repos are already there.  so what exactly are you complaining about?
<felix_e> Daisuke_Ido: the transition 3.5.6 -> 3.5.7 should be happening automatically for a feisty user who uses kde-latest.
<felix_e> that's the whole point of this symlink.
* Jucato is actually not in favor of the kde-latest repo... but well...
<Hobbsee> Daisuke_Ido: wont be at all.
<Jucato> oh hi Hobbsee!! taking this chance to ask you about kdevelop 3.4.1 :D
<Jucato> (on feisty of course :P)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: build it..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: build it in a chroot, and get Ridde*ll to upload it.
<Jucato> ah ok. :)
<sean> I'm trying to play a DVD and the picture has the green of the picture in the top-left, with a purple shadow in the bottom right. Is this region protection or something?
<sean> I also get this from kaffeine: libdvdnav: Suspected RCE Region Protection!!!
<sean> but my DVD drive played dvd's before..
<sivaji> what is the command to display root password
<ardchoille> sivaji: There is no root password, use sudo
<Jucato> there is no such command
<ardchoille> !sudo | sivaji
<sivaji> what is command will do "sudo passwd -l  root"
<ardchoille> Is ubotu not displaying bot triggers anymore?
<ardchoille> sivaji: That is not recommended nor supported.
<ardchoille> sivaji: That will lock the root account, but it should already be locked.
<Jucato> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acp_> hey ppl, someone can help me selecting my default sound card ? in gnome I just simply enter to the configuration panel and select if I want onboard sound or my soundblaster, but In KDE i can't find it via GUI
<deichgraf> moin
<acp_> hey ppl, someone can help me selecting my default sound card ? in gnome I just simply enter to the configuration panel and select if I want onboard sound or my soundblaster, but In KDE i can't find it via GUI
<afd__> hi guys! I'm using kubuntu and all the gtk open file dialogs are 1.) very small windows (although can be resized) 2.) it hides everything except the media and home folder in the root.
<dr_willis> i wonder if im the only one in the world that disables obboard sound in the bios settings.. :)
<afd__> what can be done about my problems
<afd__> ?
<dr_willis> the hiding stuff in root is a feature
<dr_willis> !hide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<dr_willis> it was a feature. removed in feisty now.
<afd__> dr_willis: I'm using feisty
<dr_willis> did you upgrade? or do a clean install?
<afd__> upgrade from dapper > edgy > feisty
<dr_willis> thats proberly the issue then. check that wiki page on how to disable the hidden feature
<afd__> I may even had had breezy here
<afd__> :)
<afd__> which wiki page?
<afd__> oh, sorry
<Daisuke-Ido> you truly are a masochist
<afd__> I saw it now
<afd__> well, the upgrade sometimes fails (actually almost always) but I usually remove with dpkg -r the packages that are broken and then continue the upgrade
<dr_willis> i tend to keep /home on its own hd. and just do clean reinstalls. :)
<afd__> it never happened that I got a broken machine
<afd__> although I usually upgrade to the alphas
<afd__> or betas
<afd__> dr_willis: thanks :)
<afd__> I thought gtk doesn't have right click menus in file dialogs, so I didn't even check that
<sparrw> where might i get the efivars kernel module?
<epimeth> is anybody using the kde 4 beta?  just want to hear about experiences and suggestions on whether or not to jump into it?
<MrC_> hi there
<epimeth> hi
<MrC_> I have a question to ask,
<epimeth> !ask | MrC_
<ubotu> MrC_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MrC_> I was doing the update via terminal and it appear this line The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<MrC_>   liborbit2-dev libsm-dev gstreamer0.8-jpeg libgnomeui-dev plib1.8.4-dev
<MrC_>   libice-dev x11proto-xext-dev libneon26 libtasn1-3-dev gstreamer0.8-festival
<MrC_> is it safe to remove them?
<dr_willis> proberly
<dr_willis> but they proberly aint hurting anything either.
* epimeth agrees
<MrC_> and then Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them
<Lennings> Hello, i have a problem... Ive downloaded cinelerra 2.1 and extracted... But when i type sudo ./configure this output comes up:kim@Uber:~$ cd '/home/kim/vrigt/cinelerra-2.1'kim@Uber:~/vrigt/cinelerra-2.1$ sudo ./configure./configure: 47: Syntax error: Bad fd number    What's wrong?
<pag> epimeth, kde4 is still alpha ;) And afaik it's rather unstable, so I wouldn't reccomend using it as a main system
<Lennings> Anyone?
<Feldegast> so if i do a fresh install and don't format /home i won't loose any of my stuff in /home?
<Feldegast> .... /home is a seperate partition
<dr_willis> i keep /home on its own drive. and tel the installer to NOT format it.
<dr_willis> actually i dont even let the isntaller  mount it. I edit the fstab later to mount it..
<dr_willis> that way im extra sure. :)
<Feldegast> do u add the user in the installer or do it later?
<linuxbomb> dr_willis: whooo
<dr_willis> i add the one user i use. :)
<Feldegast> k
<dr_willis> then i fix /home tobe where i want it to be.
<Feldegast> kewl
<Feldegast> here goes a format then
<dr_willis> of coursei always backup my /home just in case. :)
<Feldegast> it's prolly time i did 1, havn't formatted since i installed 6.06
<Feldegast> :)
<epimeth> pag: I coulda sworn I heard it was beta now... whups :-)
<epimeth> I gotta say, I can't wait for it to come out... the icons are stunning and I'm already using dolphin, anyway... so I won't have any new things to have to get used to :-0
<epimeth> s/:-0/:-)
<amachu> hi
<amachu> i cannot burn DVD-R using K3B
<amachu> while it sails smooth with regard to DVD-RW
<amachu> why?
<sudobash> try DVD+R
<amachu> DVD+R?
<sudobash> your drive might be better suited with dvr+r use
<amachu> sudobash: means?
<ura> please help me to understand this problem: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<ura> this error appear when i write : sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 up
<ura> someone can help me?
<MrC_> Has anyone in the US(in here) already bough the Dell pc/notebook with Ubuntu pre-installed already?
<dr_willis> i dident think you used the up option that way
<dr_willis> MrC_,  given that they just came out today.. :)
<dr_willis> i d frogotten about them! thanks Mc!
<dr_willis> i gotta go look
<MrC_> i know it just comed today,but some freaks my buy it
<Lennings> After release of Vista. there were 2 million downloads of fedora Linux a week during release of Vista, and 8 million new users to Ubuntu in the last 3 months. This was their plan when buddying up with Novell, do use legal issues to attempt to either scare to control their market share. MAC sales increased also (which I'm sure you knew) Also Best Buy increased their models of MAC in stores nation wide. DOD, California, Indiana, French
<Lennings> Parliament, Cuba have switched to Linux. MS has lost ground.
<Lennings> Hello, i have a problem... Ive downloaded cinelerra 2.1 and extracted... But when i type sudo ./configure this output comes up:kim@Uber:~$ cd '/home/kim/vrigt/cinelerra-2.1'kim@Uber:~/vrigt/cinelerra-2.1$ sudo ./configure./configure: 47: Syntax error: Bad fd number    What's wrong?
<MrC_> I know,Bill Gates is rich already ,i don't think he will mind about that
<dr_willis> MicroSoft is allready ticked off about it.
<dr_willis> Starting price for the E520n desktop and the E1505n notebook is $599; the XPS 410n starts at $899.
<Lennings> lol
<dr_willis> Starting price for the E520n desktop and the E1505n notebook is $599; the XPS 410n starts at $899.
<dr_willis> so.. im guessing that NO ONE has bouight one yet. :)
<dr_willis> These systems will be available at www.dell.com/open by 4pm CST today.
<MrC_> Some friend of my in the UK bought a pc and her got some money back because he didn't want Vista
<arafat> !gdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> i dont even see the specs for the E520n on their web site
<dr_willis> ahh that is in the desktop area! :0
<Lennings> How do you know how to install cinnerella?
<dr_willis> !invo cinnerella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about invo cinnerella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lennings> I cant figure it out
<dr_willis> that a video editing program?
<Lennings> yes
<dr_willis> I recall it being rather dumb in that are last i used it.
<dr_willis> !info cinnerella
<ubotu> Package cinnerella does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> unless itsin the repos by now. guess not
<Lennings> i tryd extracting and typing: ./configure
<Lennings> i got this syntax error thing
<ScottishDuckHunt> lo kubuntu helpers
<dr_willis> http://www.cinematography.com/forum2004/lofiversion/index.php?t13334.html  has some info on it.. but they install the rpms which is not a good idea
<kumamoto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294007
<kumamoto> don't know if that will help on the cinelerra issue
<kumamoto> How to install Cinelerra on Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft
<ScottishDuckHunt> I'm having burning issues with my feisty DVD,i checked the MD5, tried X1 burn speed etc but no success, any halp?
<kumamoto> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<dr_willis> there ya go! :0
<dr_willis> ScottishDuckHunt,  i never bother with the dvd. the cd works good enough forme.
<dr_willis> ScottishDuckHunt,  what is it not doing? what program are ya burning it with?
<ScottishDuckHunt> I have tried alcohol 120%
<ScottishDuckHunt> i believe i need the DVD because i need ndiswrapper for my usb wireless adapter
<ScottishDuckHunt> and installing ndiswrapper offline is a pain
<dr_willis> ScottishDuckHunt,  im not even sure the dvd includes that stuff.
<ScottishDuckHunt> i checked the list, it does :)
<dr_willis> you my want to try some different burning software.  - IF you got the dvd burnt. you could install from a cd. then access the packages from the dvd
<dr_willis> Then again - ive about given up on wireless totally for now. :P
<ScottishDuckHunt> lol
<ScottishDuckHunt> maybe you can help me with ndiswrapper instead?
<dr_willis> never used it.
<ScottishDuckHunt> i cant ever get it to install in (K)ubuntu
<Lennings> Sry i was afk
<dr_willis> only recently has using the wireless in my Laptop became easy
<pisq> AmyRose, what KDE are you using?
<ScottishDuckHunt> compiling simply doesnt work :/
<dr_willis> feisty + fwcutter worked good.
<dr_willis> but wireless networking cards are the new Win-modem-Fiasco
<dr_willis> but it IS getting better
<ScottishDuckHunt> yes
<ScottishDuckHunt> that is true
<ScottishDuckHunt> i wish i had a laptop, linux has all the drivers for laptop hardware :(
<ScottishDuckHunt> i might just roam around some distros, try my luck :)
<ScottishDuckHunt> Linux Mint has always been good to me :)
<dr_willis> Huh.. all the drivers for laptop?
<ScottishDuckHunt> pretty much
<dr_willis> not exactly. :) but its getting better
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Just had that discussion last night
<kumamoto> Luv Mint too
<ScottishDuckHunt> Laptop > PC for linux though
<dr_willis> Linux Mint - is ubuntu + some perhaps less then legal stuff on it..  ive tested it out. In fact its Onmy laptop at the moment.
<Lennings> Gah! im fucking tired of all these install problems... Fuck this shit! im out for a smoke
<dr_willis> UBUNTU is one of the BEST disrots ive had running on my laptop.
<kumamoto> Does the Mint with KDE look better than kubuntu
<pisq> I want a laptop too. but people still want me to pay  for it. I want something for nothing.
<LjL> !language | Lennings
<ubotu> Lennings: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> !language
<ScottishDuckHunt> i know its a flavour of ubuntu and, yes, the codec support does seem less than legal
<dr_willis> kumamoto,  mint + kubuntu desktop = identical look to kubuntu
<ben_> hey
<dr_willis> LinuxMint is the neat kind of project.. that could .. err.. vanish. over night. :)
<kumamoto> dr_willis: really?
<ben_> can anyone here help me to get madwifi working?
<dr_willis> kumamoto,  thats what i got on my laptop
<ScottishDuckHunt> PCLinuxOS is by far the best looking KDE desktop imo :)
<dr_willis> Mint + ubuntu-desktop+kiubuntu-desktop+xubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> last i tried PClinuxOS it wouldent eveb boot/install properly
<ScottishDuckHunt> lol
<dr_willis> its seems to be one of the.. well.. lets say..  not as well done disrtos out.
<kumamoto> I have Mint on VM and it looks way cooler than ubuntu itself
<ScottishDuckHunt> My problem with PCLinucOS is that it was just TOO easy, no freedom, a bit like mac
<dr_willis> of course I would Love to see the disrto makers have a "Vanilla KDE/Gnome" option
<kumamoto> am talking here default install and not customization
<dr_willis> ScottishDuckHunt,  my problem with it was withit not working at all. :)
<ScottishDuckHunt> lol
<kumamoto> anyway as long as they work
<ben_> anyone know how to setup madwifi? i can't seem to get it working
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: you can install vaniall kde
<ScottishDuckHunt> If i had the choice i would use SUSE, its the perfect distro in my opinion, it just lacks the driver support i need :(
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  yep. id love to see all disrto makers have it as a simple option however.
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: kinda goes against the point of a Distro :)
<ben_> madwifi anyone?
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  not really. "click here for the standard kde desktop"  - "Click here for our bastarized variant that the books/docs/help you get - will not know where stuff is at"
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> plus from what ive seen of the kde/gnome customizations done by most disrtos.. they dont add much more then frills and bells..
* Feldegast thinks the 7.04 installer needs a small tweak
<dr_willis> Guess its getting where  the only outstanding feature OF many disrtos is the bells/whistles/extras
<ScottishDuckHunt> Dr. Willis: there is, in the end, only 5 or so ACTUAL varients of linux though.
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: yeah but if the main point of the distro is to give you a new version why would htye have an option for vanilla?
<Feldegast> "downloading package lists" the cancel buton should be "skip" not "cancel"
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,    new version of the Standard/Vanilla KDE  :)
<Feldegast> as cancel to me is like abort everything
<dr_willis> that reminds me - the new kde is out now.. 3.5.7?
<ScottishDuckHunt> KDE 4 soon *_*
<Chousuke> Feldegast: You should file a bug report then.
<ScottishDuckHunt> yes 3.5.7 is out
<ScottishDuckHunt> The main reason i use KDE is for Amarok lol
<dr_willis> just bug fix's mainly aint it?
<ScottishDuckHunt> yea
<DaSkreech> ScottishDuckHunt: You know you can install it in Gnome Right?
<ScottishDuckHunt> no real need for upgrade
<ScottishDuckHunt> Daskreech: yes, but it runs through a KDE style emulator :)
<KMoniker42> can i get a KDE skin for firefox?
<DaSkreech> ScottishDuckHunt: What?
<ScottishDuckHunt> Plus KDE is shinyer :)
<The_Machine> heh
<DaSkreech> What emulator?
<DaSkreech> the greenphone?
<The_Machine> I'm using kubuntu feisty and it isn't autodetecting USB drives that i'm plugging in - little help?
<Feldegast> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DaSkreech> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> heehee
<The_Machine> :/
<The_Machine> heh
<ScottishDuckHunt> DaScreech: In order for Amarok to run in a GNOME enviroment it requires the KDE enviroment to (sort of) run in the backround, a bit of a rescource hoar :)
<The_Machine> heh@hoar
<ScottishDuckHunt> im tryin to keep it clean =/
<Jucato> not all of KDE. just kdelibs. and that's not big
<ScottishDuckHunt> i failed
<The_Machine> it's okay, you're Scottish.
<ScottishDuckHunt> :)
<The_Machine> we understand.
<DaSkreech> ScottishDuckHunt: Yeah as all my friends say if you are going to use one KDE app you might as well jsut start getting used to them
<DaSkreech> Either pure gnome or KDE
<ScottishDuckHunt> yep
<dr_willis> first thing i do is install kubuntu-destop,ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop :)
<ScottishDuckHunt> lol
<dr_willis> I want a WindowMaker-Desktop!
<ScottishDuckHunt> why XFCe?
<rothchild> @The_Machine usb drives is a bug
<dr_willis> for the wife. :)
<ScottishDuckHunt> its kinda useless imo
<DaSkreech> #Elbuntu
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ScottishDuckHunt> i used Xubuntu once, it was hellish =/
<rothchild> it's in launchpad but doesn't look like there's gonna be anything done about it
<dr_willis> i also tend to use xfce for my vnc sessions
<ScottishDuckHunt> any1 here tried Sabayon?
<The_Machine> :/
<Feldegast> well the re-install failed, i still have the bug, so it must be in my user
<The_Machine> it is?  that sucks!
<The_Machine> i need to get info off of it!
<The_Machine> do i have to boot into windows? :/
<rothchild> nah there's a work around
<rothchild> hold up I'm just looking for ya
<The_Machine> sweet - it's showing up in KInfoCenter
<rothchild> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102097
<rothchild> pmount-hal /dev/sdb
<rothchild> is what you're looking for I think
<rothchild> obviously replace sdb with whatever your drive has been assigned in /dv
<rothchild> sorry /dev
* epimeth is happy he doesn't have an external HD
<rothchild> it's not a showstopper but it's not newb friendly either, it's not gonna encourage converts imo all this type of stuff should 'just work'
<marko> which pakeges i need for qt development
<marko> i try to compile qt code
<marko> but it doesent work
<epimeth> oohhhhh.... finally, something about the automount thing!  pmount!  now I'm wondering if it has any conf files?
<epimeth> you know, so I can tell it to mount my ipod to /media/ipod instead of /media/FRED
<epimeth> rothchild: you know anything about it?
* DaSkreech ponders if updating to 3.5.7 on a live Cd is smart
<Chousuke> no ;P
<LjL> DaSkreech, unless you have like 4 gigs of ram, no it's not...
<LjL> you'll run out of RAM in no time
<DaSkreech> damn
<DaSkreech> 3.5 :-(
* Chousuke would like a system that runs completely off RAM
<Chousuke> but I can't afford anything like that :(
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: I'd like enough money to buy The South pacific as well :)
<rothchild> sorry I'm little more than noob myself my ipod (well my girls) mounts to media/sarahs_Ipod
<Chousuke> a real nice solution would be a laptop with ~8GB of RAM and some 10GB solid state disk
<The_Machine> one moment
<rothchild> maybe if you rename your ipod to ipod it'll work
<Chousuke> boot the OS from the solid state disk and save documents to it on shutdown
<DaSkreech> Chousuke: And cry when there is an Electrical storm
<The_Machine> my system doesn't run completely off of ram
<The_Machine> but with 2.5 GB
<The_Machine> my swapfile use is 1%
<The_Machine> just upgraded
<The_Machine> nice stuff :)
<The_Machine> running a vmware server with a gig dedicated to it
<epimeth> actually... you can build a relatively cheap beuwulf cluster with a whole lot of ram... that should be enough to run kubuntu off of ram...
<Chousuke> DaSkreech: would that affect laptops with a battery? :)
<Chousuke> 1GB should be enough to run Kubuntu off RAM
<epimeth> rothchild: so you're a comedian, eh? :-p
<Chousuke> but more would be nicer.
<epimeth> Chousuke: yea, but not update to 3.5.7 :-0
<epimeth> why do I keep missing the shift lately???
<epimeth> s/0/)
<Chousuke> well, obviously not.
<Ace2016> Hi all
<epimeth> hi Ace2016
<Ace2016> Anyone know what the requirements for suspend to work are? do i need any swap, and does it have to be bigger than my ram? i have 900mb of swap at the mo but i have 1.25 gb of ram
<Chousuke> you need at least as much swap as you have RAM
<epimeth> shouldn't you have ~2x swap:ram ratio?
<Ace2016> Chousuke: oh :( and all my partitions are xfs :(    (apart from boot but thats almost all full up of kernels)
<Chousuke> Ace2016: you can make a swap file
<Chousuke> or is there something wrong with making swapfiles on xs?
<Chousuke> xfs*
<Ace2016> epimeth: nope, that was in the old days when systems had very little ram, like 64mb of ram
<Ace2016> you can make a swap file???? i thought it had to be a partition
<Chousuke> Ace2016: nah, any file will do
<rothchild> nah just dumb sorry! ;-)
<epimeth> thats what I was told is ideal for most configurations... of course the ratio goes down as your ram increases...
<Chousuke> Ace2016: you create a empty file full of zeros, and then mkfs.swap it, and mount it like you would a swap partition :)
<Chousuke> or I think it's mkswap
<Ace2016> thats great thanks
* Ace2016 goes to add suspend to my new kernel
<Chousuke> Ace2016: you can use dd to make the file
<epimeth> Ace2016: but the O/S is still geared towards using the swap file in a certain way... specifics I won't get into as we had a 3 hour lesson just for that :-)
<Ace2016> epimeth: where can i get a lesson?
<epimeth> so while its not necessary to have a 2x swap, you might actually experience a slower speed because your swap file isn't big enough...
<sivaji> hi
<Ace2016> hi
<epimeth> Ace2016: at uni... the course is called "Operating Systems"
<Ace2016> oh, they do a course on how to use a computer?
* Ace2016 would take it if it was about linux and freebsd
<epimeth> got an 82 on the final.... stupid multiple choice questions....
<epimeth> Ace2016: no, its about theory of operating systems... now and then he'll say "windows does this, linux does that" but no specifics really...
<Ace2016> oh
<epimeth> its more like "so what are some ways to organize files on a hard disk?"
<Ace2016> ...
<epimeth> "at first we started with a file access table (FAT).  Hard drives were so-and-so sized so 8 bits per file were enough (FAT8)"
<rothchild> The_Machine did you get your drive mounted?
<epimeth> "then hard drives got bigger so we expanded to 16 bits per file"
<LjL> windows keeps your interactive applications in RAM. linux on the other hand, if it deems an application unnecessarily, will swap it out into oblivion with no mercy :)
<epimeth> a question on the exam would be "given a hard drive with size so-and-so, how big would a FAT16 table be in order to store all the data?"
<michael> can someone tell me what this lin e means
<michael> DIR=$(sed -ne "s:^FIRMWARE_DIR=\([^, ] *\).*:\1:p" \
<michael> 		/etc/hotplug/firmware.agent)
<LjL> epimeth: interesting topics *yawn* :P
<Ace2016> epimeth: makes you wonder why no one just thought, well since we're going to have to jump to 16 bits, why not just add support for everything up to 1mb already so that everone starts using this filesystem
<michael> that is the line in my ipw3945 install that it says after, wget, but i dont get that
<epimeth> Ace2016: because "nobody will ever need more than 64Kb"
<defrysk> epimeth, whats the point of that question , fat16 is obsolete
<LjL> michael: assigns to a variable called DIR the output of a sed command which reads the file /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent and does something to it before outputting it
<michael> confusing, eitherway, it didnt seem to work right
<epimeth> I was giving a simple example... the only question about hard drives on the exam was "Linux uses which schema for file and directoy management? a)inode b)fat32 c)ntfs"
<epimeth> :-)
<LjL> michael: i'm not entirely sure what sed does, as i don't know what the "p" flag is
<dr_willis> schema ?
<Ace2016> inode
<epimeth> first word that came to mind... its all in hebrew!
<dr_willis> sed is the stream/editor
<michael> ljl, when i put that command in it basically brings up a prompt /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent >
<lucky_lucas> hi
<michael> so i dunno what to do there
<LjL> uhm, i'd put the word "inodes" into a different category than "fat32" and "ntfs"
<Ace2016> yea fat32 and ntfs are file systems
<LjL> michael: i don't know either, but the "prompt" is probably just due to you mis-splitting the command. try just doing it in a single line
<LjL> michael: DIR=$(sed -ne "s:^FIRMWARE_DIR=\([^, ] *\).*:\1:p" /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent)
<LjL> (note there is no \ anymore)
<amachu> hi
<amachu> how do i enable root login in Kubuntu edgy
<epimeth> LjL Ace2016: you're right, but I think the spirit of what I was saying is there...
<dr_willis> for a beginner its best to learn to use the 'sudo' system
<LjL> amachu: why would you want to do that?
<epimeth> just explaining to Ace2016 what the course was about....
<LjL> for a beginner and for a non-beginner
<amachu> LjL: i need it.. want to try
<LjL> need it?
<LjL> try? what is there to try?
<amachu> LjL: i want to try logging in as root
<dr_willis> sudo -s
<epimeth> amachu: you can log in as root with $sudo -i
<dr_willis> there ya go - a root shell
<dr_willis> or was it -i? i forget.
<epimeth> i :-)
<amachu> not in command prompt
<amachu> in GUI
<amachu> from the login screen
<epimeth> amachu: absolutely no reason for you to do that
<dr_willis> direct logging in as root from the KDM/GDM stuff is disabled in the GDM/KDM configs
<rothchild> kdesu 'yourapp'
<LjL> amachu: that is a totally. bad. idea.
<amachu> LjL: i know
<amachu> but want to do it once
<amachu> LjL: how do i
<michael> ljl, now i get  /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent: No such file or directory
<LjL> and i want to feel the emotion of wiping my entire hard drive once
<LjL> i still won't do it though
<LjL> michael: yes that's the same as i get
<epimeth> amachu: there is absolutely nothing to see, mate... it is *exactly* the same as logging in as a regular user
<amachu> LjL: tell me the way...
<michael> isnt that wrong :(?
<amachu> epimeth: wanna try once
<imagine_> epimeth: with the added risk of screwin up your system;)
<LjL> michael: how could i know, i don't even know what that command is *supposed* to do
<michael> haha
<epimeth> amachu: older distros had it enabled and defaulted with a red background and a big warning saying "YOU ARE LOGGED IN AS ROOT. BE CAREFUL, DIPSTICK!"
<LjL> amachu, if you really want to do that, take the time to find out how to do it by yourself
* kilrae_ likes beryl because you can shake unresponsive windows
<dr_willis> or just kill kdm, login as root to a console. and run startx
<dr_willis> dont expect anything amazing however.
<epimeth> LjL: I did that once... low level format... I'm still shaking, but happily it *did* fix my corrupted sectors :-)
<rothchild> lol@kilrae
<joshua__> hello people
<epimeth> kilrae_: I agree... it is awesome :-)
<epimeth> joshua__: ahoy!
<amachu> LjL: :-)
<joshua__> epimeth hey
<amachu> i got i suppose
<joshua__> new to this just got kubuntu set up seems ok
<epimeth> joshua__: congrats!  and welcome :-)
<joshua__> first walk outside of windows
<eeanm> haha ESR just quit using Fedora and threatens to use Ubuntu
<eeanm> everyone watch out
<eeanm> though actually this is old news
<eeanm> so never mind :P
<rothchild> good stuff joshua__ stick at it
<joshua__> kubuntu is good yes ?
<BWolf85> yes
<joshua__> cool
<rothchild> uh hu it's good
<epimeth> meh... wikipedia says ESR's a bit of an @ss... I'll take their word for it :-)
<rothchild> ESR?
<epimeth> eric s. raymond
<epimeth> http://www.catb.org/~esr/
<rothchild> ooh pretty prolific
<dr_willis> that will really make Fedora act better... not.
* dthacker wanders in and waves
* epimeth waves back
<epimeth> dr_willis: its like smacking their wrist with a sweedish fish :-D
<dthacker> bork bork bork!
<sivaji> speaker is not working in kubuntu but  it is fine in windows
<dr_willis> Egads Its a WindowsOnly Speaker!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Or are you refering to the SoundCard?
<epimeth> sivaji: you just need the drivers...
<sivaji> can u tell me driver package name
<dr_willis> and the sound card is?
<sivaji> i could hear sound before i halt my system last time
* dr_willis loves how problems get described in a long drawn out maner. :0
<Neil-> anyone here use terminatorX or similar dj programme?
* Dhraakellian joins the channel just to look at the topic since it's somehow easier than /topic #kubuntu
<Neil-> its majorly chuggy when playing mp3s
<Neil-> theinterface is fast, but mp3s are so jerky
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: are you using Konversation?
<Dhraakellian> yes
* Dhraakellian doesn't use the channel list if he already knows  what a channel's name is
<Jucato> you can see the topic without typing /topic
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: if you're not already in the channel?
<Jucato> ah you mean you just left?
<Jucato> oh ok (weird usage :P)
<Dhraakellian> just joined
<sivaji> jucato help me i got some problem with speaker and headset
<Jucato> sivaji: sorry, no idea. (i've been watching... but no idea sorry)
<sivaji> ok
<malik__> have they released the erata fix for fiesty yet?
<sivaji> LjL  i got some problem with speaker and headset
<LjL> sivaji, i suggest you stop highlighting people randomly.
* Dhraakellian adds the KDE 3.5.7 repo
<sivaji> u r always finding some fault
<LjL> and yet you're still in this channel
<LjL> so, don't complain and don't be annoying.
<sivaji> ok help me if u can
<joshua__> amarok plays mp3's good
<joshua__> listening to that esr dude
<Dhraakellian> lame
<SlimeyPete> I wouldn't listen to ESR.... it's only a short step from that to listening to Richard Stallman singing about Free Software.
<rothchild> sivaji is the volume turned up?
<Dhraakellian> And that's not good, hackers. That's not good
<dr_willis> Lenard Nemoy Singing about BillBo Baggins!
<blue_chicken> hi guys :) i have a 2.6.20-15-generic kernel and i need to get its sources ... but there's only 2.6.20 and 2.6.20.[1...11]  versions on kernel.org ... so what version should i download? thanks
<dr_willis> :0
<SlimeyPete> blue_chicken: there're source packages in the repos
<Dhraakellian> dr_willis: not as bad
<Dhraakellian> Nimoy actually has some talent
<rothchild> I think I'd rather hear Stallman sing about software than ESR rant on about his (alleged) race hatred
<LjL> !kernel > blue_chicken    (blue_chicken, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dr_willis> http://youtube.com/watch?v=OFM90ZbWUek
<dr_willis> :)
<Dhraakellian> and it's available in better quality than RMS's song
<dr_willis> gotta love the wacked out  70's
<blue_chicken> SlimeyPete, are u sure? i searched ubuntu's site and found no deb packs with kernel source... :(
<blue_chicken> SlimeyPete, are there any special apt-egt command to download MY kernel source version?
<LjL> blue_chicken, there are source packages for *every* binary package
<SlimeyPete> blue_chicken: yep. "linux-source" or "linux-source-2.6.20"
<SlimeyPete> though they won't show up if you don't have the source repository enabled (you probably do)
<LjL> !info linux-source-2.6.20
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.20: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.20 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-15.27 (feisty), package size 46684 kB, installed size 46816 kB
<blue_chicken> oh... i searched kernel-source pack... lol :) thankjs :_)
<blue_chicken> THANKS! :)
<SlimeyPete> blue_chicken: the packages will shove the source in /usr/src, IIRC
<LjL> blue_chicken, the guide i had Ubotu send you has them anyway
<compilerwriter> Open Office just hung on me what is my best option?
<Daisuke-Ido> pray
<SlimeyPete> kill it and start again.
<Daisuke-Ido> fortunately the document recovery works most of the time
<SlimeyPete> it can recover files, iirc
<Daisuke-Ido> i eventually just started using abiword :\  better for writing quick papers
<ahmed> hi guys, i have just installed ubuntu,, i have  2gb core duo intel processor ,wat should i do to make ubuntu recongnize or use the daul core fully... i heard i shud recompile the kernel or so ..plz helpppp
* Dhraakellian uses kword if wants something quickly
* compilerwriter was in the midst of a 50 page document.
* Dhraakellian upgrades KDE
* compilerwriter thanks the Powers that Be he has a backup and had not made many changes.
<dr_willis> you heard wrong.
<dr_willis> it should see/use them from the start
<dr_willis> try $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ahmed> PCLinuxOS 2007 did any one hear abt it ????
* Dhraakellian tries to remember how to get pageup to go through command history in bash
<Dhraakellian> cd<pageup> should bring me to the last time I used cd
<ahmed> guys wats the difference between PCLinuxOS 2007 and ubuntu,..
<_Shade_> i have just installed fvmw crystal... can i apply themes for fvmw and how can i do it?
<Dhraakellian> they're different distros.  that's about all I know
<Dhraakellian> iirc, PCLOS is rpm-based
<PeterJB> Hi
<dr_willis>  PCLinuxOS 2007  was well.. i will be nice and just say.. Ubuntu worked better for me...
<dr_willis> Ive yet to see a disrto work as good on laptops as ubuntu/kubuntu does
<Dhraakellian> is there any way to downgrade packages with adept_manager?
<|Cugel|> apt-get upgrade shows me that 'hal' has been kept back. This has been the case for a week or two now. Anyone else who has that?
<rothchild> Cugel try apt-get dist-upgrade
<|Cugel|> You're right.
<PeterJB> Anyone had any experience with installin via graphics cards
<jussi01> PeterJB:  should be already part of the kernel IIRC.
<PeterJB> When I set up my xorg with via as the chip upon reboot it just dumps me into a command lin
<PeterJB> sorry line
<PeterJB> Do I need to set it to load some modules, if so how do i do that?
<dr_willis> via makes a lot of different chipsets/cards
<Moniker42> hey, how do i load scripts in konversation?
<PeterJB> It was a unichrome.  There was a package in adept which saved me going though half of via's hoops which said it supported it.  Can anyone point me to any posts on this subject?
<blue_chicken> hi all again :) can you advice me some good benchmark tool(s) [i'm interested in Hard Drive banchmarking]  which can run both on Linux and Windows? I just want to compare results
<BenWhitey> hey
<BenWhitey> when i try to connect to my wireless network it deosn't get past 28%
<blue_chicken> BenWhitey, u mean u lose 28% of data?
<blue_chicken> hi all again :) can you advice me some good benchmark tool(s) [i'm interested in Hard Drive banchmarking]  which can run both on Linux and Windows? I just want to compare results
<PeterJB> BenWhitey: What chipset are you using? Have you installed drivers?
<BenWhitey> default drivers, Atheros
<blue_chicken> hi all again :) can you advice me some good benchmark tool(s) [i'm interested in Hard Drive banchmarking]  which can run both on Linux and Windows? I just want to compare results
<blue_chicken> sorry for flood, ppl :
<PeterJB> try typing iwconfig in the terminal
<iarwain_> blue_chicken: apt-cache gives me 'bonnie++'
<PeterJB> sorry BenWhitey: See previous post
<iarwain_> blue_chicken: don't know if it also works in Windows ;o
<blue_chicken> iarwain, ok, thanks :)
<BenWhitey> ok
<iarwain_> blue_chicken: np's xD
<blue_chicken> i just need ONE tool - i think i'd get much more trustful results if using one tool
<PeterJB> BenWhitey: Whats the output?
<BenWhitey> i'm on windows right now
<BenWhitey> my laptop is next to me
<BenWhitey> gimme a min to type it out
<PeterJB> *laugh out loud*
<BenWhitey> i would connect my ethernet to my laptop, except when ive done that in the past its messed up my wifi
<PeterJB> Interesting - does that mean the wifi used to work
<BenWhitey> it works in windows
<PeterJB> Okay
<BenWhitey> just got this laptop on monday
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/AwjwwB99.html
<blue_chicken> iarwain: i found it! :) http://www.iozone.org/ - this tool works both on win and Linux :) btw look at the screen shoots - it look just pretty :)
<blue_chicken> ok, thank u all
<timmay> low level question....i just installed the Matrix GL screen saver options and they aren't working, any idea why?
<BenWhitey> any ideas peter?
<ubuntu_> guys is that possible to mount a ntfs partition under ubuntu? i'm running ubuntu from a live cd
<BenWhitey> <ubuntu_> knoppix does that automatically, i have no clue how to do it though
<BenWhitey> so that you can open the files right?
<ubuntu_> i want only to see the files
<ubuntu_> nothing more
<BenWhitey> yeah, i dont know how to do it, but it can be done
<timmay> ubuntu_: yes it is, one sec while i get the command
<PeterJB> BenWhitey: Sorry just had to take a call
<ubuntu_> ok timmay
<timmay> is the ntfs your primary or secondary drive?
<BenWhitey> <PeterJB> np, was just hoping you did leave
<rothchild> BenWhitey try setting your kwallet password to nothing i.e. no password
<ubuntu_> it's primary. i have only one partition
<BenWhitey> the wifi network isn't encrypted
<PeterJB> Is it encrypted
<BenWhitey> nope
<timmay> ok which ever partition is your ntfs you'll need to change the sda1 to whatever it is
<timmay> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<timmay> and change it from windows to whatever it is
<rothchild> the knetworkmanager seems to balk at having to send a key and retrieve a password at the same time
<BenWhitey> my wifi card is AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<timmay> ubuntu_: first do mkdir /mnt/name then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/name
<rothchild> BenWhitey I'm assuming the card is working and you can see you access point in the kwifimanger applet?
<timmay> change the sda1 to whatever sd it is and name the /mnt dir to whatever you want to call it
<BenWhitey> <rothchild> i don't have that aplet, but i can scan and see the network
<PeterJB> Try the following commands:
<PeterJB> sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<PeterJB> sudo iwconfig ath0 esid (then type the name of you network without the bracksets)
<PeterJB> sudo iwconfig ath0 key offsudo dhclient ath0
<BenWhitey> kk
<PeterJB> sory there should be an entre btween the off and the next sudo
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> essid instead of esid
<BenWhitey> or does it not make a difference?
<rothchild> BenWhitey PeterJB is the guru here follow him
<PeterJB> sorry yeah, essid is the correct one
<BenWhitey> kk
<PeterJB> I am not a guru - tust me
<rothchild> lol
<rothchild> making you a guru mildly inflates my abilities so you're a gure ;-)
<rothchild> guru
<PeterJB> *laugh out loud*
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> pl
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> this will take me a sec to type all this stuff out
<PeterJB> that is almost as bad as the logic, since squirels are grey and sharks are grey then sharks are squirels
<ubuntu_> timmay it says that i have to mention the filesystem
<timmay> do a man ntfs-3g
<ubuntu_> ok. tahnks
<ubuntu_> thanks
<rothchild> Socrates would be proud!
<PeterJB> *laugh out loud*
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/7xrGU851.html
<PeterJB> I am not convinced
<rothchild> sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager gets my vote
<PeterJB> BenWhitey: Have you installed madwifi
<BenWhitey> i asked in their irc channlel
<PhinnFort> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BenWhitey> they said that it came inubuntu or something
<BenWhitey> or kubuntu rather
<BenWhitey> or something like that
<BenWhitey> i tried installing madwifi earlier, i either did it wrong or it didn't help
<BenWhitey> the thing is, i can scan thenetworks and it can see them
<BenWhitey> and their MAC addresses and channels and stuf
<PeterJB> The tools aren't installed by default.  Try connecting an ethernet cable and type:
<PeterJB> sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> well, i'm going to disconnect from this then because my dekstop is using the ethernet
<BenWhitey> let me chang eover and use wifi on my desktop
<ehamberg> Is it possible to get a listing of config files that has been altered? (Changed from the version in the deb)
<PeterJB> okay
<BenWhitey1> ok
<BenWhitey1> 1sec
<BenWhitey1> hah
<BenWhitey1> benwhitey will time soon
<PeterJB> *laugh out loud*
<vincent_> so what's up with the adept-updater tray applet? It tells me there's 1 updated package when it isn't any?
<BenWhitey1> "couldn't find package madwifi-tools"
<PeterJB> and you are connected to the network
<vincent_> same problem as once before with edgy?
<PeterJB> look at the network manager in the tray
<PeterJB> type in sudo adept_manager
<PeterJB> then search madwifi
<BenWhitey1> "could not find mime type application/octet-stream"
<dave_> is there a way to change the listening port of Remote Desktop
<BenWhitey1> i pushed ok
<PeterJB> okay
<BenWhitey1> "Loading, please wait...."
<BenWhitey1> should it really take this long?
<PeterJB> possibly, if this is the first time you've used it
<BenWhitey1> it is, but its still loading
<BenWhitey1> or it says its still loading
<PeterJB> hmm
<PeterJB> try closing it and in the konsole type sudo apt-get update
<BenWhitey1> Adept manager is not responding
<BenWhitey1> terminate?
<PeterJB> yes
<BenWhitey1> ok
<BenWhitey1> its going
<BenWhitey1> ok
<BenWhitey1> now what
<somedude> benwitey - apt-get upgrade
<PeterJB> now try what somedude said - make sure you are sudo
<somedude> sudo apt-get upgrade
<BenWhitey1> ok
<BenWhitey1> 20sec left
<BenWhitey1> or no
<PeterJB> cool
<somedude> great
<BenWhitey1> its gonig quit eslow
<somedude> well call the internet and ask for a refund. lol jk
<BenWhitey1> 5/2 :)
<somedude> the tubes of the internet must be clogged
<somedude> =p
<BenWhitey1> lol
<BenWhitey1> ok done
<PeterJB> Now try:
<PeterJB> sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<BenWhitey1> ok
<BenWhitey1> now what?
<somedude> anyone else use Swsscanner?
<somedude> very unstable for me =(
<atidem> ciao
<PeterJB> somedude: little experience of it, what you using it for,maybe kismet would be a suitable drop in
<somedude> yeah i use that too
<somedude> but now there is a bug in swscanner since kubuntu 7.04
<somedude> ugh
<PeterJB> oh, what issues does it raise
<BenWhitey1> peter: what now?
<somedude> peterjb - help ben I can wait
<somedude> thanks though. i just got a call
<BenWhitey1> are you guys tech support?
<PeterJB> no
<PeterJB> try rebooting and see if wifi works afterwards
<BenWhitey1> ok
<BenWhitey1> should i unplug my ethernet?
<BenWhitey1> well, i just did lets see what happens
<PeterJB> cool
<PeterJB> could do, it shouldn't make a difference
<_Shade_> how can i apply an fvwm theme?
<BenWhitey1> <PeterJB> still stuck at 28%
<PeterJB> hmm
<BenWhitey1> it stops at "Activation stage: Configuring device"
<BenWhitey1> iwconfig has the same stuff as before
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(mahboob/#kubuntu) K-Ryan: basicly cant get it to run in firefox but can externaly
(K-Ryan/#kubuntu) I missed everything, I don't know what "it" is
(K-Ryan/#kubuntu) I only just joined the channel =P
(mahboob/#kubuntu) K-Ryan:realplayer in firefox
(K-Ryan/#kubuntu) hmm
(K-Ryan/#kubuntu) !realplayer
(ubotu/#kubuntu) For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sephnroth> hi lads n lasses
(K-Ryan/#kubuntu) Hrmm, I'm not sure
<K-Ryan> Hi there sephnroth
<K-Ryan> mahboob: Stick around though I'm sure someone knows how to fix it.
<mahboob> k
<mahboob> thanx anyway
<K-Ryan> Sorry I couldn't help more =/
<Sephnroth> having a selection of problems today if anyone is feeling brave :)
<K-Ryan> Sephnroth: Ask away and whoever can help usually will.
<AFaith> hello you all!
<K-Ryan> Hi there AFaith!
<Lynoure> Sephnroth: usually a good idea to go one problem at the time
<cvill64-laptop> mahboob: if running i386, doesn't automatix2 install and set up realplayer for you ?
<K-Ryan> NEVER use automatix
<K-Ryan> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<K-Ryan> EVER
<AFaith> hello K-Ryan
<Sephnroth> well, choose an issue :) you can have: SIGSEGV on kde start after nvidia driver install (same sigsegv when trying to view displays and monitors in config).
<cvill64-laptop> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Sephnroth> you can have the simpler, is there a proper codec pack because some of my videos are just black.  or the: how to select default soundcard for all things, i have 2 and it appears to be using wrong one
<Sephnroth> XD
<K-Ryan> Sephnroth: libxine-extracodecs
<Sephnroth> thats my top 3 for the moment, but not everything ;)  but anything else just confuses things.
<Sephnroth> thankyou :)
<rothchild> whats wrong with mplayer and the mozilla plugin?
<AFaith> have a question
<cvill64-laptop> Sephnroth: for sound to work for me, I had to use asoundconf
<AFaith> what does slocate & updatedb do ?
<K-Ryan> I'll get on the sound issue though
<K-Ryan> AFaith: Go ahead and ask the channel.
<Lynoure> Sephnroth: now you will probably get answers to both... =)
<AFaith> i've asked :P
<K-Ryan> Err, lag?
* K-Ryan whistles.
<AFaith> K-Ryan: what does slocate & updatedb do ?
<cvill64-laptop> AFaith: updatedb creates a nifty db for slocate to sift through and easily find files for you
<Sephnroth> we have  video ladies and gentleman, that is indeed the starship enterprize in kaffine
<Sephnroth> now for sound XD
<AFaith> i see :-?
<cvill64-laptop> e.g.: $ updatedb && locate <file name>
<Lynoure> AFaith: do   man slocate
<Lynoure> AFaith: and   man updatedb
<K-Ryan> Sephnroth: Have you tried System Settings> Sound ?
<AFaith> Lynoure: i've already done that, but i didn't understand anything
<cvill64-laptop> Sephnroth: asoundconf
<Sephnroth> trying
<Sephnroth> sec
<Lynoure> AFaith: updatedb  updates the database 'locate' uses to find things
<cvill64-laptop> I had to run that with the list and another command for kubuntu to properly use the audigy2 instead of on board nvidia
<AFaith> i see...
<AFaith> thanks for the tip :)
<Lynoure> AFaith: otherwise you could be searching from database that is no longer up to date.
<cvill64-laptop> kernel likes to eat up memory for updatedb though ;)
<Lynoure> AFaith: and slocate, like locate, searches for files and directories with the word you specify e.g.   slocate  .jpg   finds all the files with .jpg  in their name
<Lynoure> AFaith: (and directories, if they have that, too)
<AFaith> oh ... i see... indeed a very good tool
<cvill64-laptop> Sephnroth: after the asoundconf, you need to restart kde at the very least to get sound to work
<Sephnroth> neither help that i can see. but if i run kmixer i see the default soundcard in the dropdown box is my audiophile and not the onboard sound which is what i want
<Sephnroth> may sound strange but
<AFaith> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<AFaith> yet another question
<Sephnroth> the audiophile is a studio card which i use for HD recording, the onboard however supports the surround sound for my output settings
<AFaith> whats the most linux friendly laptop ?
<Sephnroth> so i want linux to output, by default, with the onboard
<cvill64-laptop> Sephnroth: $ asoundconf LIST ... then asoundconf set-default-card CARD
<K-Ryan> Can someone help me fix my fstab? Swap doesn't turn on automatically.
<cvill64-laptop> AFaith: any lappy with linux installed by default :{
<cvill64-laptop> :P
<AFaith> cvill64-laptop: one of my friends bought a laptop with mandriva preinstalled
<AFaith> and his wlan card wasn't supported
<Sephnroth> i have sound
<Sephnroth> thanks cvill
<Sephnroth> perfect XD
<AFaith> like the graphic card
<AFaith> and like the sound card
<cvill64-laptop> K-Ryan: I have "UUID=ffd39d53-b074-4d82-953a-9d608cec3d3d none            swap    sw              0       0" in fstab for swap
<cvill64-laptop> but you shoud have been able to set it up during install time
<cvill64-laptop> Sephnroth: I learned that one last night, kinda like alsaconf from gentoo :P
<K-Ryan> I was told to get rid of UUID=blahblahblah and just put in /dev/sdb2
<K-Ryan> the location of my swap
<K-Ryan> mind you keeping the none    swap  sw     0    0
<Sephnroth> XD
<cvill64-laptop> that might work too K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> It doesn't =)
<Sephnroth> my sound configuration has always made things confusing for setting up
<Sephnroth> theres this lil diagram i made for a friend to explain it: http://storage.treeofjurai.homelinux.com/storage_root/Images/davesound.jpg
<cvill64-laptop> I have an audigy2 pci and nvidia on board sound
<Sephnroth> its not very elegant, but lol its best i could manage XD
<cvill64-laptop> always have problems, gentoo just run alsaconf, ubuntu with the asoundconf
<cvill64-laptop> kmix doesn't like to mute though afaik
<cvill64-laptop> it will do the volume though
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<cvill64-laptop> nobody knows how to downgrade a specific package do they?
<K-Ryan> I fixed it
<K-Ryan> It had a 3 instead of a 2...
<PhinnFort> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<K-Ryan> Worth a try I guess
* K-Ryan shrugs.
<K-Ryan> !find downgrade
<cvill64-laptop> seems you can find uuid info from ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -l
<ubotu> File downgrade found in inventor-clients
<K-Ryan> Not what I wanted from ubotu, oh well
<K-Ryan> cvill64-laptop: the /dev/sdb2 did it, it just had a 3 there for some reason...
<cvill64-laptop> yteah, upgrade of hal messes up automounting of usb devices
<cvill64-laptop> lol, random digits fun :P
<K-Ryan> No it was my fault
<Sephnroth> how can i import bookmarks in firefox?  i got ntfs read/write working so i figure i may as well import my bookmarks from my windows drive to here
<K-Ryan> It wasn't something gone wrong =P
<Sephnroth> but i dont see an option o.O
<cvill64-laptop> I think there is a plugin for that Sephnroth
<cvill64-laptop> or you may be able to just copy over your .mozilla folder
<The_Machine> i'm having a nightmare of a time with my new nvidia card
<K-Ryan> or at least the bookmark folder/files
<K-Ryan> The_Machine: What card did you get?
<The_Machine> wondering if someone who "knows" could help - i am in X now, but whenever i reboot i get these kernel mismatch errors
<The_Machine> this is a Geforce 7300 GS
<K-Ryan> What changes have you made so far?
<The_Machine> i don't want to say "too many to keep track of" because they've all been related to the driver from the nvidia web site
<K-Ryan> Yeah, you want the driver from the repos.
<The_Machine> but i'm sure that xorg.conf is not exactly right, and nvidia keeps referencing some kinds of different kernels or something
<The_Machine> so, how about this...
<The_Machine> how do i just completely uninstall whatever i have installed
<The_Machine> and install the driver from the repo? :)
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> if i could just do that, it'd be happy
<K-Ryan> Don't know about the uninstall part, I never made the mistake of doing that.
<The_Machine> (or, would the repo driver uninstall what i'm using now)
<The_Machine> okay..
<K-Ryan> Probably wouldn't
<K-Ryan> Hold on a sec though
<The_Machine> k
<AndrewsMas> hello
<K-Ryan> I'm really not sure what to do about the drivers that you installed already The_Machine, but I would ask around about it and afterwards install the drivers from the repos.
<K-Ryan> Hi there AndrewsMas!
<K-Ryan> The_Machine: Keep asking around, someone is bound to know what went wrong.
<The_Machine> K-Ryan, how does one install drivers from the repos?  I mean, when i do a search for 'nvidia' i get a ton of hits
<The_Machine> from apt
<The_Machine> which one is the driver?!
<K-Ryan> Shouldn't be too many
<K-Ryan> Hold on I'll find the ones you need
<The_Machine> would it be okay to use Automatix2?
<K-Ryan> Never
<K-Ryan> EVER
<cvill64-laptop> nvidia-glx is the name of the package
<K-Ryan> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<The_Machine> lol
<The_Machine> lol
<The_Machine> okay :)
<The_Machine> thanks cvill64-laptop :)
<K-Ryan> I'm not even kidding, I've seen more than one person as of yesterday who needed a fresh install because of it.
<The_Machine> i'll remove it?
<cvill64-laptop> lol, well it "worked for me" ;)
<K-Ryan> cvill64-laptop: Aren't there 2?
<cvill64-laptop> don't know, that's the only one I think I had to install
<K-Ryan> Yeah, nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<The_Machine> thanks K-Ryan
<The_Machine> will try to install those now
<The_Machine> we'll see if it craps it out
<The_Machine> if it does
<K-Ryan> Hope you fix 'er up.
<The_Machine> i know how to get back to X :)
<cvill64-laptop> remember to reinstall even after minor kernel changes
<cvill64-laptop> reinstall nvidia stuff that is
<The_Machine> reinstall the driver?
<The_Machine> okay
<The_Machine> hmm
<cvill64-laptop> yes, nvidia and such are built to your kernel, so kernel upgrades require certain drivers to be rebuilt
<Sephnroth> is this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64  safe to follow for fiesty fawn?
<Sephnroth> it only mentions dapper and edgy at the top
<AndrewsMas> if i donw know irc servers names how i can find servers names?
<The_Machine> cvill64-laptop, now, these are "restricted" because it comes from Nvidia itself
<The_Machine> and isn't as open?
<cvill64-laptop> yes
<The_Machine> i heard that the 'nvidia' drivers were better than the 'free' drivers
<cvill64-laptop> they are
<The_Machine> but i'm having a hard time differentiating them..
<cvill64-laptop> nv only is 2d supported
<The_Machine> ah!
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> brb
<cvill64-laptop> and half the time gets the resolutino correct
<The_Machine> going to restart
<The_Machine> and see if this is fixed!
<sjapbnc5> Hey guys
<cvill64-laptop> make sure you changed your xorg to nvidia from nv The_Machine
<Haydar`> How to setup evdev
<Haydar`> just change protocol to it ?
<cvill64-laptop> Haydar`: you trying to set up to use synaptics pad or is this for something else?
<Haydar`> For my mouse
<Haydar`> MX518
<Haydar`> Evdev driver
<Haydar`> just change the protocol ?
<Haydar`> or do i need to do more
<Haydar`> !evdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cvill64-laptop> have you used zeh google for it yet?
<Haydar`> nope :P
<cvill64-laptop> not sure ubuntu specific
<cvill64-laptop> could try chaning it through kcontrol though
<cvill64-laptop> or maybe just modprobe for it
<Haydar`> modprobe :P
<pani_alex> does exist a channel of kubuntu is spanish?
<cvill64-laptop> seems you found it pani_alex :P
<pani_alex> have found it
<pani_alex> thanks
<pani_alex> kubuntu-es
<pani_alex> ;)
<hyper__ch> hiho
<cvill64-laptop> anybody that's joined know how to downgrade a package?
<hyper_ch> cvill64-laptop: why do you want to do that?
<The_Machine> that didn't work
<The_Machine> :/
<Sephnroth> ok, wine is broken - and its the same issue as my SIGSEGV on bootup i think (prolly related to my nvidia drivers) - screen_restore.py is dying
<Sephnroth> anyone got any ideas?
<cvill64-laptop> hyper_ch: a bad hal upgrade screwed up automounting
<hyper_ch> Sephnroth: remove it and re-install it
<Sephnroth> the py?
<cvill64-laptop> The_Machine: did you change to using nvidia in your xorg ?
<Sephnroth> or wine?
<hyper_ch> Sephnroth: maybe both :)
<hyper_ch> cvill64-laptop: aptitude can do it somehow
<Sephnroth> i just this second installed wine - but i been having problems with crashes since i installed the nvidia drivers (which i dont think are setup right anyway as the only way i can change resolution is with ctrl+alt+num_- etc)
<The_Machine> cvill64-laptop, not sure what you mean - i just reinstalled the driver using apt..
<PhinnFort> Sephnroth: you should maybe try to run a memory test
<The_Machine> but it still gave me the kernel mismatch on boot
<The_Machine> like the nvidia driver was stil "taking over"
<cvill64-laptop> The_Machine: you need to make sure the driver your xorg is using is now nvidia instead of nv
<The_Machine> how?
<cvill64-laptop> kernel mismatch?
<The_Machine> opening xorg.conf?
<The_Machine> yeah..  let me find the error
<cvill64-laptop> that's not a xorg prob then :P
<The_Machine> no, i don't think it is..
<Sephnroth> how can i "uninstall" the nvidia drivers in an attempt to start again?
<cvill64-laptop> which way did you do it Sephnroth?
<cvill64-laptop> usually just apt-get remove <package>
<PhinnFort> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cvill64-laptop> if you used automatix2, it has automatix2-nvidia-restore
<Sephnroth> well whenever in my whole history of ubuntu/kubuntu using apt get to install the nvidia drivers never worked on any of my nvidia cards or boxes
<Sephnroth> they installed but
<Sephnroth> never did direct acceleration etc
<Sephnroth> in this case i downloaded the package from the nvidia website
<Sephnroth> installed my sources etc etc
<Sephnroth> and then did:
<cvill64-laptop> ah, I think it has a flag to downgrade but I'm not sure
<Sephnroth> sudo ./nvidia-installer -n -s --x-prefix=/usr/lib64/xorg/ --kernel-source-path=/usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Sephnroth> which i found on some guide
<Sephnroth> though i confess to ignorance of what all the switches do.
<cvill64-laptop> you could try using "envy" to install the nvidia drivers properly
<The_Machine> Sephnroth, sounds like we're kind of in the same boat..
* style is away: essen
<Sephnroth> well, my nvidia drivers are installed... i get 5300 fps about on glxgears.. but kdm doesnt want to start, when i finally get everything started i get a SIGSEGV in restore_screen.py when kde boots
<Sephnroth> i cant access monitors and displays in the system config without another SIGSEGV
<cvill64-laptop> glxgears is not a good way to see your fps afaik
<Sephnroth> and using nvidia x config always asks me to restart X to apply any changes to resolution etc and when i do so the settings go back to the defaults anyway
<cvill64-laptop> I used automatix2 for nvidia on an amd64 and I've heard good things about envy
<Sephnroth> and if i use 1280x960 as my screen res instead of 1280x1024 then i end up with a scrolly screen i move about with my mouse :(
<cvill64-laptop> le sigh...I don't want to make a chroot to use flash :(
<Sephnroth> beryl is not working at all but thats another story.
<cvill64-laptop> yeah, you need nvidia for proper screen res
<Sephnroth> do i have to download automatix from a website or can i apt-get it?
<cvill64-laptop> just good it
<cvill64-laptop> google it
<Sephnroth> ok
<cvill64-laptop> it has its own website
<cvill64-laptop> and check out envy too
<Sephnroth> but i think i should find a way to clean out what i got first
<cvill64-laptop> and read the risk
<Sephnroth> brb
<just-this-time> hi
<just-this-time> browsing an backup.tgz with ark is very slow, takes forever
<just-this-time> backup.tgz is 1.600 MB or more
<timmay> is it possible to setup a printer that it hooked up on someone else's windows box?
<just-this-time> timmay: yes
<logixoul> ahoy
<timmay> how would i set it up? i'm stumped
<logixoul> can I expect to get auto updated to kde 3.5.7 (supported and all) in reasonable time, like a week from now?
<Skiff> hey guys I was configuring xorg.conf so I stopped KDM, now when I restart it I see the logo but the progress bar doesnt move, after 10 sec it goes into a black screen with only blinking cursor and Ican type away and it doesnt respond to any commands, except only if I ALT+F1 any idea what gives?
<NumLk> Have you checked your Xorg.log in /var/log?
<NumLk> Look for =E= (error) entries
<NumLk> (or =W= warnings)
<NumLk> They should be at the foot of the log (most recent entries)
<PhinnFort> no, EE for error and WW warning
<NumLk> Yeah, sorry
<PhinnFort> Skiff: hit ctrl+alt+f1, and log in
* NumLk whips self for being so noobish
<PhinnFort> ;)
* PhinnFort helps with the whipping
<NumLk> THanks :-)
<mhb> hi, what do I have to do to enable Java in konqueror (Kubuntu feisty)?
<Skiff> thanks
<PhinnFort> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<PhinnFort> Skiff: then do a "more /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<NumLk> Yes
<PhinnFort> Skiff: or rather "more /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<NumLk> Skiff: Incidentally, what were you trying to alter in your xorg.conf?
<Skiff> ok I just copied the backup and loaded kde fine, so now Im gonna sude /etc/init,d/kdm stop   I see the kubuntu logo with black progress bar
<NumLk> Have you checked your edits for syntax problems?
<Skiff> and then I get to the black screen
<Skiff> with cursor
<Skiff> and no matter what i type Im there again
<Skiff> even though xorg.conf is fine now
<Skiff> (I loaded backup)
<Skiff> I needed to increase resolution
<Skiff> because 1024xwhatever isnt nenough
<Skiff> I can run at 1280x1024
<Skiff> anyway everytime I stop kdm I get to that blank screen with the cursor
<Skiff> which doesnt eccept any commands
<Skiff> except alt f1
<NumLk> How are you stopping KDM?
<PhinnFort> Skiff: you shouldn't stop KDM
<PhinnFort> Skiff: try to restart it instead
<Skiff> I was doing this basically http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Skiff> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<Skiff> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or kdm for KDE)
<Skiff>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Skiff> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start (or kdm for KDE)
<Skiff> when I do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm
<PhinnFort> Skiff: that's a bit silly
<Skiff> stop
<Skiff> ok
<Skiff> Im all up for suggestions :P
<Skiff> all I need is a higher res
<PhinnFort> Skiff: just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NumLk> If you're doing it this way, you shouldn't be doing it from within KDM. Cos thats why you can't complete the steps :-)
<PhinnFort> Skiff: and *then*, afterwards, run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<PhinnFort> Skiff: but remember to close all open programs etc, first
<Skiff> ok
<Skiff> I can do it in the terminal
<Skiff> ?
<NumLk> Yeah, or do it from a console login so you're not relying on a WM to complete the steps
<Skiff> yeah Im doing it from console login now
<Skiff> actually
<Skiff> thanks
<PhinnFort> NumLk: why?
<PhinnFort> Skiff: no reason to, since Xorg only reads xorg.conf on startup
<just-this-time> skiff
<Gobsheene> Hey All
<NumLk> PhinnFort: Why what?
<just-this-time> skiff may I suggest also  >> sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange  ?
<NumLk> If his WM is crapping out when he's trying the stop/start or restart, it'd be less buggy to do it from outwith the WM to ensure bug free upgrading
<Skiff> niiicee
<Skiff> it worked
<Skiff> thank you guys :)
<just-this-time> then use it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg advanced to pick right HRES VRES?
<PhinnFort> NumLk: I don't understand your logic
<NumLk> So what's not to understand, Phinn?
<NumLk> He does a KDM Stop (which I wouldn't do anyway) and can't carry on because his WM has crapped out
<PhinnFort> NumLk: why would it be better to edit the file when xorg is not running?
<NumLk> Not edit the file, do the stop/start
<PhinnFort> NumLk: I told him to edit his file, THEN restart his X
<NumLk> From console
<NumLk> Yes, I saw that, but I was saying that if he wants to follow the stop/start route, he should do it from console
<NumLk> Geez. Try to help someone out and you get a load of abuse.
<PhinnFort> sorry, I just didn't understand why you wanted him to do it the hard way;)
<PhinnFort> thought maybe I had missed something
<duns_s> hi, if i use mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/hda4, it won't destroy /dev/sda1, but resync hda4 to it, or not?
<The_Machine> still $*%(^ing stuck
<The_Machine> hehe
<AcE13> I am trying to play .rm files via kaffeine,,, I see the audio but there is no audio
<AcE13> any codecs that I need?
<PhinnFort> AcE13: I believe you might need to install realplayer
<PhinnFort> AcE13: you don't have to use it, though
<PhinnFort> AcE13: but I think it comes with the codecs
<timmay> heya phinn
<PhinnFort> hey
<AcE13> PhinnFort: I dont really like that on my system :/
<PhinnFort> AcE13: you could try it in MPlayer  too
<AcE13> PhinnFort: oh... I'll try that
<xGrantx> how do I install module-assistant?
<xGrantx> do I have to compile it?
<LjL> xGrantx: what about typing  sudo apt-get install module-assistant  in the terminal?
<LjL> you know, that (or Adept, which is equivalent) is the way most software is installed in Ubuntu
<xGrantx> I searched the package with Adept but didn't find anything
<LjL> so i suppose the specific piece of software you want, module-assistant in this case, is likely to be installed that way
<PhinnFort> !find module
<LjL> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> Found: apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, libgail-gnome-module, libmodule-build-perl (and 104 others)
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10 (feisty), package size 86 kB, installed size 428 kB
<LjL> !universe > xGrantx    (xGrantx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<capou> pour installer gnome ? j'installe le packet gnome-core mais pour le francais ?
<xGrantx> so do I have to add a repository?
<PhinnFort> !fr | capou
<ubotu> capou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ninHer> capou: just english :-)
<sparrw> I need an ubuntu cd with a kernel with support for efi, specifically the efivars module.  Help?
<capou> arf sorry,
<LjL> !info language-pack-fr | capou
<ubotu> capou: language-pack-fr: translation updates for language French. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.04+20070412 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<sephnroth> well, i have working resolution and nvidia drivers now
<sephnroth> and i have tracked down the cause of my sigsegv but be darned if i know how to fix it
<The_Machine> Sephnroth, fix your problems?
<The_Machine> i'm SO stuck!
<Sephnroth> alot of them
<The_Machine> let me paste my problem again:
<Sephnroth> automatix did not do a good job of installing nvidia drivers when i tried that so i uninstalled for second time
<Sephnroth> and then used the nvidia installer script by hand
<The_Machine> i'm using kubuntu.  I bought an nvidia Geforce 7300 GS and it's installed on my Kubuntu box.  I downloaded and installed the nvidia drivers and when i boot into X I get an error along these lines (not exact):  ERR: API mismatch: NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.9756 but this X module is version 1.0.9755.  I would like to uninstall everything related to what I got from the nvidia site from this box and just go with the repo nvidia drivers.  (or an
<The_Machine> other equal but good fix)
<The_Machine> nvidia installer from..  the nvidia site?
<Sephnroth> yes i can help you here i think
<Sephnroth> yes from the site
<The_Machine> Sephnroth, i would appreciate it
<The_Machine> thats what i have too
<LjL> Sephnroth: so, you've used something that breaks system, broke the system, reinstalled, and did something else to break it in a new way? interesting :)
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> !nvidia > Sephnroth    (Sephnroth, see the private message from Ubotu)
<The_Machine> i was running NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<The_Machine> and all was fine
<Sephnroth> hold on cuz i had that problem and i downloaded a guide that helped me fix it got it printed somewhere
<The_Machine> but then i was getting that 'mismatch' error or whatever regarding the kernels
<The_Machine> okay
<The_Machine> thanks!
<Sephnroth> LjL: no
<Sephnroth> i first installed drives from apt-get - broke.  no screen.  then i did it using automatix - same problem
<Sephnroth> then i did it by hand and it works
<Sephnroth> and i tracked down a -seperate- (but related) problem which i need to fix
<kuroaoi> Hola
<LjL> Sephnroth: except next time there's a kernel update, everything breaks again
<The_Machine> yeah
<The_Machine> i hear about that
<timmay> anyone know a reason why my screen saver isn't working?
<The_Machine> so i need to REMOVE the nvidia drivers
<The_Machine> i don't know how to do this
<The_Machine> as i have the repo drivers installed
<The_Machine> but for some reason, they're not being seen or somethign when booting
<LjL> i think you both need to install the drivers *from the repositories* and try fixing any problems you have with those, and leave nvidia.com, envy, automatix and stuff *alone*
<LjL> file a bug if deemed necessary
<The_Machine> as i'm still getting the "API mismatch" stuff
<The_Machine> LjL - i have
<LjL> The_Machine: what kernel do you have installed?
<The_Machine> i want to!  show me how and i will!
<Sephnroth> im happy to have it working for now - its a simple thing to fix it if i update the kernal.
* The_Machine forgot how to find out.
<LjL> The_Machine: uname -r
<Sephnroth> though LjL
<Sephnroth> if you could help the machine
<Sephnroth> that would be good
<The_Machine> 2.6.20-15-generic
* The_Machine would appreciate the help very much
<The_Machine> this is a work machine :/
<The_Machine> and my onboard vid card died so i'm using this one
<The_Machine> and it works except for this driver insanity
<LjL> The_Machine: that's the right kernel to have. now, you say you have the drivers from nvidia.com also installed... suppose there could be some mess between the two
<LjL> The_Machine: install and run "debsums"
<The_Machine> LjL, will do that now!
<LjL> that will tell you whether you have any non-repositories files on your system
<LjL> including leftovers from the nvidia.com driver, hopefully
* The_Machine nods
<Sephnroth> lgl:  the problem i have left is a SIGSEGV when KDE loads and another when i go system settings->monitors and displays
<The_Machine> wow, this thing is busy..
<The_Machine> heh
<Sephnroth> but i found that the sigsegv only ocurs when xinerama is enabled
<Sephnroth> so theres where the problem is - no idea where to start on fixing it though :(
<Sephnroth> my experiance of xinerama is "it works on its own" unfortunately
<ajross> hello everyone
<Sephnroth> heyas
<Sephnroth> mm
<Sephnroth> i will try twinview someone on google suggests it
<The_Machine> LjL, it is finished
<LjL> Sephnroth: you aren't on 64bit?
<Sephnroth> yes
<LjL> Sephnroth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sarien/+bug/71308
<The_Machine> i see one FAILED, but it ran through so many files, i can't scroll back
<Sephnroth> well found Ljl
<The_Machine> debsums: can't open xserver-xorg-core file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so (No such file or directory)
<The_Machine> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so                                FAILED
<LjL> The_Machine: ah, sorry that was my fault. run  debsums | grep -v OK  to only see failed ones
<Sephnroth> cheers mate, trying twinview (never used this before)
<Sephnroth> brb xrestart
<LjL> The_Machine: oh well that one looks interesting still though
<The_Machine> yeah!
<The_Machine> :)  I'm sorry i ever touched nvidia.com
<LjL> !find libglx.so
<ubotu> File libglx.so found in nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-new, xserver-xorg-core
<LjL> The_Machine:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx xserver-xorg-core 
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i install kickoff on feisty
<The_Machine> LjL - a couple of questions.  In order to get out of the trap that Automatix is okay - do i simply uninstall it and that's it?  Also, now that i've reinstalled nvidia-glx, etc. do i just restart X?
<sephnroth> k twinview works ok, except for the fact my two monitors are now one big one apprantly when it comes to maximising windows - but i guess i put up with that until they fix the xinerama 64bit bug
<LjL> The_Machine, uninstalling automatix can be... tricky, however that debsums still helps. if it says everything's ok, it's quite likely that it is
<LjL> The_Machine: restart x, yes, but you might actually need to reboot
<The_Machine> k
<The_Machine> brb.  *Crosses fingers*
<The_Machine> might be joining you in bitchx..
<The_Machine> which i hate
<fdoving> The_Machine: check out irssi.
<The_Machine> brb....
<sephnroth> kvirc ftw :x
<LjL> he meant his X might not restart...
<LjL> and i can't say that's terribly unlikely
<kuwanger> How do I make an encrypted swapfile?  The instructions I've read seem to focus on swap partitions only.
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: you have only swap partitions in linux and not swapfiles
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: Um..you can have either or both.
<hyper_ch> ok, for what reason should one use a swapfile?
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: The same reason one would have to use LVM, to offer more flexability in setting up a system.
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: if you encrypt the partiton where you have your swap file it's also encrypted
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: Right, but then I'm back to fiddling with partitions, which I was trying to avoid in the first place. :/
<hyper_ch> setting up encrypted partitions is simple
<kuwanger> Uh huh.  The only partition I have is /
<kuwanger> So, what is this "simple" approach to encrypting root?
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: well depends on what encryption mechanism you want to use
<hyper_ch> I wrote a small tutorial for dm-crypt/LUKS
<chris__> i have a slight problem and I was wondering if someone had a couple of minutes to help me out
<hyper_ch> !question | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: And would this require entering a password at startup?  An encrypted swap[file]  wouldn't.
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: well, it's up to you... either enter a pwd at the startup or not having the encrypted device available
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: Um, encrypted swap relies upon /dev/random to avoid the need for a password.  So, it's not like it's a "choice" I should have to make.
<chris__> i am running a machine that is dual loaded with kubuntu and windows 2k pro I recently updated ubuntu and can no longer access windows. what did i screw up?
<hyper_ch> well, I never had encrypted a swap so far
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: My prime issue is, once /swap/swapfile is loopbacked to /dev/loop/0 (or whatever), then cryptsetup and ilk can use it like a device just fine.  The main issue is, I don't know how to do that initial /dev/loop/0 "cleanly" within the scope of the the "proper" way to do things.
<hyper_ch> chris__: well, there could be a lot of things... maybe you can give some more info - like what error message you get?
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: no clue... try dm-crypt channel (if one exists)
<chris__> no error message when the app loader comes up windows is no longer on it just 3 instances of ubuntu, their recovery modes and a mem tester
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: None with people in them. :/
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: had a look at truecrypt?
<hyper_ch> chris__: you know what pastebin is?
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: Not really.  Does truecrypt do encrypted swapfiles?
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: dunno... but you could ask those people in there
<chris__> hyper_ch: no..... dont think so
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: the one advantage that I see that truecrypt has over dm-crypt is the windoze compatibility... especially when using encrypted usb sticks
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> chris__: and now plz pastebin the output of this command (executed in a terminal):    sudo fdisk -l
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: Well, if I were sharing an encrypted swapfile on a FAT32 partiton..but truth is, the swapfile is just a container and is "random" as far as either OS is concerned.  It'd matter more if I wanted to use the swap space for hibernation, but...
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: In any case, I can't seem to find a truecrypt channel either.  And I kind of doubt that truecrypt will be any better than dm-crypt for my needs.
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: I was just pointing out the one advantage that truecrypt has over dm-crpyt... there might be more but I don't know
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: Well, far as I'm aware, you can use free_otfe to use linux encrypted partitions/files in windows.  The big key, of course, is the filesystem.
<kuwanger> hyper_ch: Maybe truecrypt has a better GUI.
<kuwanger> *shrugs*
<hyper_ch> kuwanger: the only reason I know of this advantage is because truecrypt was developped for windoze and then ported to linux
<kuwanger> Thanks for trying to help, anyways.
<chris__> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22336/
<hyper_ch> chris__: and now pastebin:  cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chris__> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22337/
<sephnroth> i went back to xineorama - deciding it was better to put up with the sigsegv on boot >>;
<sephnroth> still, hope it gets fixed soon
<hyper_ch> chris__: somehow it was commented out... let's fix that
<hyper_ch> chris__: open the menu.lst as root:     sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hyper_ch> chris__: use page-down keys to get to the end of the file
<sephnroth> does anyone know if i can stop wine from resizing the virtual desktop and instead to stretch? i wanna run starcraft in a 1024x768 window
<sephnroth> but it just resizes to 640x480
<PhinnFort> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<chris__> hyper_ch: ok
<hyper_ch> chris__: remove the # from the last few entires:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22338/
<chris__> hyper_ch: done
<hyper_ch> then press   ctrl-x  to exit nano
<hyper_ch> it will ask you whether you want to save the file
<hyper_ch> press "y"
<hyper_ch> and then hit "enter" to accept the default name
<hyper_ch> and now you should have it available
<chris__> hyper_ch: ok im gonna reboot if i dont come back on thanx for the help u have been a life saver
<hyper_ch> chris__:
<hyper_ch> chris__: don't thank too early
<chris__> hyper_ch: thanx it worked
<hyper_ch> chris__: did it also boot?
<chris__> hyper_ch: umm..... let you know in 10 minuets
<azzco> I have a slight problem with wine since I upgraded to Feisty, does anyone know if they've done some configuration settings for wine?
<audiowork> How does kubuntu do installing server apps?
<hyper_ch> audiowork: what apps?
<chris__> hyper_ch: loaded up just fine thank you very much
<hyper_ch> chris__: your welcome... strange that the upgrade did uncomment the windoze entry
<chris__> hyper_ch: im just glad that it is so easy to get help with linux apps.
<audiowork> hyper_ch: glftpd, possibly named, squid
<audiowork> a few eggdrops, bnc etc
<hyper_ch> audiowork: open a terminal:   sudo apt-get install squid bind9
<audiowork> i didnt install kubuntu yet
<hyper_ch> audiowork: and for the rest, just do it the same way by using their names
<audiowork> i was a slackware user years back
<chris__> hyper_ch: again thanx
<audiowork> not even familair with sudo apt-get command
<hyper_ch> audiowork: well, apt-get and aptitude are the command line utilities... difference is that aptitude installs the recommended packages also... while apt-get does only the necessary ones
<RawSewage> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<RawSewage> oh sorry
<RawSewage> nm
<hyper_ch> audiowork: or you can use Adept or Synaptic --> those are GUIs which access in the end all the same stuff
<pvandewyngaerde> aptitude resolves dependencies
<hyper_ch> pvandewyngaerde: apt-get does that also
<RawSewage> I didnt read the whole sentence ;-/
<audiowork> how deffierent is a debain based system then slackware
<audiowork> it seems this kubuntu distro has lots of support and will do what i want
<audiowork> but i know my mobo is picky even with m$
<RadiantFire> audiowork: the init scripts are completely different, but most other tools are similar
<hyper_ch> audiowork: for for Xubuntu ;)
<audiowork> X is based on?
<RadiantFire> audiowork: read the same
* hyper_ch ducks behind the couch
<RawSewage> xfce
<RadiantFire> audiowork: slackware is probably more solid than a debian system, but at the price of being really old
<audiowork> never used
<hyper_ch> audiowork: xfce is lightweight... and simple... kde is just too much eye candy and tweaking
<hyper_ch> audiowork: at least for me
<audiowork> i never used any gui when iw as using slack
<RawSewage> Kubuntu is faster than Ubuntu
<audiowork> well back in 98 i did
<RawSewage> I couldnt even install Ubuntu on my laptop
<RawSewage> without the alternate text installer
<hyper_ch> RawSewage: "faster" could mean quite a lot
<audiowork> i dont want to use gnome
<audiowork> well this time around i want to use gui  with kde
<audiowork> and run server apps
<hyper_ch> audiowork: then try kde or xfce or fluxbox or or or
<RadiantFire> Qt is a lil slimmer than gtk in my experience
<hyper_ch> audiowork: well, to run a server yu don't need any gui based distro :)
<audiowork> i have x1600 ati chipset video card and asus p5wdh mobo
<audiowork> hopefully i dont get any hiccups
<hyper_ch> audiowork: if you just want to setup servers use the server edition...
<RadiantFire> audiowork: try it and see with slack if you want, you boot into a live shell environment
<RawSewage> You can always see how it is before installing.  K/Ubuntu uses a Live CD
<RawSewage> K/X/Ubuntu
<hyper_ch> audiowork: so you want to have a GUI or not?
<DaSkreech> how do I know if I have Pyqt bindings installed?
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: they come by default with kubuntu
<audiowork> cool
<audiowork> hyper_ch: ye si want gui
<hyper_ch> audiowork: you want a simple straight forward GUI or a nice one?
<coreymon77> guys
<audiowork> i only have my desktop these days but need to run some server type apps, id like to avoid microsoft so i figured why not give linux a try again
<audiowork> hyper_ch: nice ofcourse
<coreymon77> when printing something through openoffice, how do i get it to print in reverse order (as in print the last page first)
<audiowork> i remember i had a sweet desktop in 98 with linux :)
<hyper_ch> audiowork: then get a Mac ;)
<audiowork> what was it litestep afterstep or soemthing
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: ah
<audiowork> hyper_ch: simple straight foward would work too heh
<hyper_ch> coreymon77: isn't that in the printing options?
<coreymon77> nope
<audiowork> plus with KDE theres tons of stuff out there make a cool desktop
<coreymon77> doesnt seem to be
<hyper_ch> audiowork: nah, if you want a nice, good looking GUI (which is not Gnome) then use KDE
<hyper_ch> audiowork: I prefer the more simplistic approach - although Ihave plenty of KDE appz running
<coreymon77> hyper_ch: oh, nevermind
<DaSkreech> Anyone knows a neat way of exporting your current amarok playlist/collection across a network for download/perusal ?
<coreymon77> hyper_ch: it is, i just must have missed it the first time
<audiowork> hyper_ch: yea no knome please
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: what version do you have?
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: the current version does DAAP export/viewing
<animimotus> Hi
<audiowork> thats what i was asking aobut server apps. I could always use ubuntu and take off gnome place in kde
<hyper_ch> coreymon77: in amarok use ctrl-s to save it as a file?
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: : in amarok use ctrl-s to save it as a file?
<hyper_ch> coreymon77: sorry, wrong nick
<animimotus> I have lost my kdewallet in kwalletmanage, I can create it again
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Hmm ok How does one access that?
<hyper_ch> audiowork: Then go for Kubuntu
<animimotus> +r
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: hmmm, email
<suntzu> hello all. Is it possible to change the default folder of kmail?
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: What
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: there is a button on the top right of the collection browser
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: ctrl - s --> Save Playlist as....
<bozz_> hi guy can anyone help me starting Beryl? I installed it but can't start...
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: then you have a file
<RadiantFire> DaSkreech: and you can add DAAP Share viewer as an audio device manually
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: right. how does someone use that across the network to get to my music?
<spectrumpac> hola
<animimotus> I have rename the whole ~/.kde but I can add a new one with kcontrol or by a right clic in kwalletmanager
<DaSkreech> RadiantFire: Yeah but how do others access it ?
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: you want to share the music? or just the playlist?
<rothchild> bozz you need to launch beryl-manager
<RadiantFire> animimotus: if you go into .kde/share/apps you can delete the wallet files
<bozz_> rothchild: yes it is running
<RadiantFire> the next login creates a new one
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: the music. Amarok has a built playlist exporter?
<audiowork> hyper_ch: any page with know hardware issues
<rothchild> and then select beryl as the window manager
<audiowork> i know ati is the worst which i have
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: I use gnump3d for mp3/ogg streaming
<bozz_> rothchild I get KDE back :s
<animimotus> RadiantFire: ah ok, I must delog/relog me ?
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: Was just looking at that
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: you need also apache for gnummp3dc
<hyper_ch> (I think)
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: ok that's too heavy
<RadiantFire> animimotus: you might not have to
<D1> hello I need help with my  ubuntu
<D1> *Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> D1: #ubuntu :)
<DaSkreech> ok :) ./ then
<bozz_> rothchild is there a log file somewhere for beryl?
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: not sure about apache... but gnump3d works really well
<rothchild> bozz__ sorry i don't know
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: got it on my backup server so that I can listen to my music at work
<D1> hello I need help with Kubuntu
<bozz_> so it should start by selecting beryl there...?
<DaSkreech> !ask | D1
<ubotu> D1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: I just tend to think that a webserver is needed as you then create your custom playlist through a webinterface
<audiowork> Any orb type application for linux?
<bozz_> does anyone know where Beryl puts its log files?
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: most have a lightweight weight server
<rothchild> yup I normaly start beryl manager and then right click on the diamond on kicker and select beryl as the window manager
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: might be :) just try it :)
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get install gnump3d
<hyper_ch> and then http://localhost:8888 (the default port)
<D1> my Kubuntu allways show error message SU RETURNED WITH AN ERROR
<bozz_> thx rothchild I tried the same
<animimotus> RadiantFire: I can't, I test with a relog ;)
<animimotus> thx
<sayers> is there a simple weather checking app for KDE?
<nosrednaekim> kweather.. its a panel appplet
<nosrednaekim> and its incluede by default
<sayers> how do I start it?
<RadiantFire> sayers: liquidweather + superkaramba
<rothchild> bozz what have you got in your home/username/.logsandkeys/
<rothchild> I can see something called beryl.log in mine
<D1> my Kubuntu allways show error message SU RETURNED WITH AN ERROR how I can fix it ???
<DaSkreech> D1: doesn't say what error?
<aroo> How the heck can I unmount an NFS partition when it keeps saying "device is busy"
<Ambulance> Bonjour, j'ai un petit problme pour retrouver ma partition windows
<Ambulance> si qq'un pouvait m'aider ce serait gnial!
<bozz_> rothchild I don't have such a folder
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: From the collection?
<RadiantFire> aroo: do you have any programs running that might be using the mount point?
<D1> e jebem vam majku
<aroo> Not that I can tell
<aroo> I've closed everything
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: what do you mean "from the collection"?
<rothchild> bozz_ ok try using find file and folders in the k start menu and search for *beryl* that'll settle it
<RadiantFire> aroo: I think there is a force command
<aroo> I'll check the man
<audiowork> hows support for all sata drives hdd optical?
<RadiantFire> aroo: try the -f flag
<AFaith> helli people :)
<AFaith> hello*
<bozz_> rothchild ok running
<RadiantFire> that seems logical
<aroo> I did and it spams me with "Device or resource is busy"
<AFaith> can anyone of you point me to a tutorial that i can learn how to setup a local email server ?
<RadiantFire> try as super user
<aroo> I am doing it as su :(
<Ambulance> is anyone who speaks french here ?
<RadiantFire> oh
<RadiantFire> thats really weird
<aroo> I know lol
<hyper_ch> !fr | Ambulance
<sayers> RadiantFire: where is superkaramba?
<ubotu> Ambulance: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<D1> whats wrong
<Ambulance> merci !
<hyper_ch> AFaith: hmm, a local one?
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: how does it know where to get the music?
<RadiantFire> superkaramba is available in the repositories
<animimotus> RadiantFire: it works now, thx
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: well, the config defines the folder where it looks for the music... by default it's /var/music
<DaSkreech> D1: what command are you using?
<RadiantFire> animimotus: coolness
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: you will need to alter the /etc/gnump3d/gnump3d.conf  file
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: ah where is that? /etc
<RadiantFire> sayers: liquidweather you will have to download
<DaSkreech> damn ;-(
<D1> just show this message
<AFaith> yes hyper_ch, a local one. only for my network :)
<coreymon77> sayers: in other words, you have to apt it, it doesnt come preinstalled
<DaSkreech> D1: without you doing anything?
<D1> yes
<david2> If I hit apply when I change any kde settings it should save it on the next reboot right?
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: check here:   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/streaming-media-server-in-ubuntu-gnulinux-using-gnump3d.html
<sayers> coreymon77: i know ;)
<D1> and when try programs  for super user
<hyper_ch> AFaith: can't help you then
<RawSewage> david2, most take effect immediately
<david2> It's raining cats and dogs outside
<D1> nd when try run origrams for super users
<AFaith> hyper_ch: why ?
<coreymon77> david2: its boiling hot here
<david2> I didnt ask that.. the setting should be there on the next reboot
<DaSkreech> D1: can you type sudo ls ?
<coreymon77> david2: theres even a smog warning
<hyper_ch> I just followed Falco's perfect howto to setup my debian server... it includes also email server... but not sure if that works for local network only
<david2> I have to keeo pn resetting stuff
<RawSewage> david2, oh
<D1> no
<RawSewage> btw, I really think they need to make Kubuntu so it starts with an EMPTY session on reboot
<AFaith> hyper_ch: the only difference between a local email server and a full-internet-availlble one it's that i don't have a qualified domain name
<coreymon77> RawSewage: i believe thats a setable option
<hyper_ch> http://www.howtoforge.com --> setup of an server to act as ISP
<RawSewage> coreymon77, it is.  but it should be like that by default
<coreymon77> why
<coreymon77> i like it
<AFaith> hyper_ch: i've already seen those pages
<RawSewage> because you gain baggage over time
<coreymon77> RawSewage: if you dont want it, you can set it
<RawSewage> and your system starts getting slower and slower
<DaSkreech> D1: can you sudo su ?
<RawSewage> and the average user doesnt know why their system is getting slower and slower
<RawSewage> and then they get upset, and switch to Ubuntu
<D1> no beacuse system restart after message
<coreymon77> RawSewage: just close programs when you reboot
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: you saw the URL?
<RawSewage> Another thing:  Does anyone reallly use 1-click?
<D1> I`m now using Feisty Fawn  ubuntu
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: Yeah but I think I killed the service
<RawSewage> coreymon77,  there's hidden things too
<coreymon77> RawSewage: yup
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: what did you do?
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: :-)
<coreymon77> RawSewage: i do
<RawSewage> coreymon77, runaway processes
<rothchild> RawSewage: me too
<RawSewage> 1-clicik?
<RawSewage> I bet most people change it to 2-click
<RawSewage> maybe they should have a poll
<jarn> How do I tell if my USB ports are in use?
<RawSewage> or ask Linus Torvalds what settings he uses
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: what's not working anymore?
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: Fixed
<bruno__> hello?
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: does it have an integrated webserver?
<hyper_ch> hello bruno__
<bruno__> so yeah kubuntu kinda kicks ass
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: Si :-)
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: good to know :)
<Graham> Hey, Kopete is being really shitty, how can I reset it's config to when it was installed?
<pastor> Hi ppl.
<hyper_ch> bruno__: have you tried Xubuntu yet? ^^
<DaSkreech> Graham: aptitude purge kopete
<Graham> Didn't work.
<hyper_ch> hi pastor
<pastor> I have a wireless question for someone...
<pastor> any takers?
<hyper_ch> !question | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Graham> pastor: Just ask.
<bruno__> no, what exactly is xubuntu? though I have heard of it
<Graham> I know wireless like... fairly well.
<hyper_ch> bruno__: same as ubuntu or kubuntu just with a different Desktop Environment :)
<pastor> ok, I have my wireless set up, and I can see the strong signal, but it won't connect. Is there something I am missing?
<hyper_ch> bruno__: if you don't want all that eye candy stuff or have an older machine then you want to check out Xubuntu :)
<bruno__> oh nice! well I actually run kubuntu in the gnome experience, but use a lot of kde apps. i might give xubuntu a spin, who know?
<hyper_ch> pastor: encrypted network?
<pastor> no
<hyper_ch> bruno__: well, I'm using Xubuntu and plenty of kde apps :)
<pastor> no encryption
<Graham> pastor: Join #lf_flood
<bruno__> sweet I might give it a run. for some reason I really like kde apps, but not the whole desktop environs
<hyper_ch> bruno__: same here... I run konversation, kopete, amarok, konqueror, kate, kontact, ktorrent all in xubuntu :)
<RawSewage> hyper_ch, is it faster than running it in Kubuntu
<hyper_ch> RawSewage: no clue...
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 288/897GB, RAM: 996/1010MB, 152 proc's, 1.3d up
<bruno__> sweet, kate and kopete rock my socks off
<sayers> How do I configure Amarok with Devices?
<randyzlinux> hi
<RawSewage> I use Kate-Lite  i.e.  KWrite
<hyper_ch> !info kwrite
<ubotu> Package kwrite does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<randyzlinux> just installed kubuntu
<RawSewage> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> RawSewage: what is kwrite?
<hyper_ch> bruno__: I like konqueror/kate combo for coding my stuff
<RawSewage> hyper_ch, it's in the Kate directory, but it's lighter
<bruno__> why konqueror exactly, isn't that just a web browser?
<audiowork> will my NTFS drives be seen and useable after install?
<DaSkreech> Bye all
<hyper_ch> RawSewage: does it have color highlighting and code-folding?
<hyper_ch> bruno__: konqueror for me is rather a system explorer.... it's a multi-pane file manager
<RawSewage> it has color highlighting.  by folding , do you mean collapsing brackets
<hyper_ch> RawSewage: yes
<RawSewage> hyper_ch, yes, it has that
<Ober0ne> hello
<hyper_ch> RawSewage: and regex?
<Ober0ne> just wondering how to change folder permissions
<RawSewage> hyper_ch, you can just try it.  it's already installed
<RawSewage> hyper_ch, kwrite
<RawSewage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KWrite
<coreymon77> audiowork: in kubuntu you mean?
<hyper_ch> so what's teh difference between kate and kwrite?
<HymnToLife> hyper_ch, why don't you just see for yourself ?
<coreymon77> hyper_ch: kinda like the diff between notepad and wordpad in doze
<RawSewage> hyper_ch, Kwritehas less features
<HymnToLife> basically, Kate has some features kwrite doesn't
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: are you the same HymnToLife in ubuntuforums.org?
<HymnToLife> like having more than one file opened in the same window, or sessions management
<randyzlinux> do they make a verion of Audacity or Paltalk for linux?
<HymnToLife> hyper_ch, yes
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: the one with the cute picture and the incredible high bean count :)
<RawSewage> randyzlinux, Audacity is basically made for Linux
<RawSewage> it uses ALSA
<HymnToLife> hyper_ch, that's the one :p
<randyzlinux> what about  paltalk?
<hyper_ch> well, thx for telling differences between kate and kwrite... Ineed multi-session support so it's kate then
<RawSewage> randyzlinux, idk
<coreymon77> randyzlinux: and paltalk should work with wine, you just need to install ies4linux
<HymnToLife> only Kate is installed by default in Kubuntu IIRC
<HymnToLife> Kwrite and Kedit aren't
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: since you are French what is the correct why of naming/spelling that beer/soda mix?  Panache ou panach?
<HymnToLife> hyper_ch, panach
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, Kwrite is
<audiowork> coreymon77> audiowork: in kubuntu you mean? < yes
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: merci beaucoup ma chre
<randyzlinux> where can i get ies4linux?
<RawSewage> HymnToLife, at least it is in Feisty
<coreymon77> audiowork: with a bit of setup,yes
<HymnToLife> I'll take your word for it, I havent installed Kubuntu in a while
<audiowork> as long as my sata burner works and i can burn my isos and .dvd DL files im ok
<coreymon77> randyzlinux: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<randyzlinux> tyvm for your help
<coreymon77> randyzlinux: no problem, thats what we are here for
<meloso> QUESTION does Kubunto comes with any security packages???
<randyzlinux> how do i quit this chat
<coreymon77> do you want to quit the program, or just the room?
<randyzlinux> program
<HymnToLife> meloso, define "security packages"
<coreymon77> the "x" icon, top right corner of the program window
<randyzlinux> ok ty
<HymnToLife> randyzlinux, click the X at the upper right corner ?
<OlliK> BERYL
<meloso> as an ip sniffers etc...
<coreymon77> OlliK: i dont think there is any reason to be yelling here
<coreymon77> OlliK: lower case works just fine
<hyper_ch> hmm, going to bed or watching Curse of the Golden Flower...
<coreymon77> meloso: i believe so
<OlliK> coreymon77: Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to yell. meloso seems to be yelling as well...
<coreymon77> meloso: apt is your friend
<hudsy> hi
<coreymon77> meloso: you too, no need for caps
<OlliK> hudsy: Hi!
<hudsy> I have a little problem
<HymnToLife> hudsy, state it, then ;)
<OlliK> hudsy: Go ahead.. what kind of problem is it?
<coreymon77> !ask | hudsy
<ubotu> hudsy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HymnToLife> we can't help you if you don't
<RawSewage> I can.  Im a 4400
* dthacker notes that the channel has a lot of little answers....
<hudsy> in amsn 0.97 i cant connect i need to download smthig of tsl.sf.net but i dont know wat
<OlliK> hudsy: It's ok to ask directly, don't worry of it being inpolite, it's easier for everyone if question comes directly. :)
<HymnToLife> dthacker, define "little answers" ?
<hudsy> ok
<RawSewage> he wants to know about sound
<dthacker> HymnToLife: the kind Ubotu gives :)
<HymnToLife> dthacker, U-bot-u is a *bot*, don't expect it to be smart ;)
* dthacker was born at night, but it wasn't last night :P
<HymnToLife> I cannot remember the birthdays of the whole channel :p
<Ambulance> could you give me again the french channel plz ???
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ambulance> merci !
<HymnToLife> I wonder if I should go there sometimes
<HymnToLife> just for the fun of it :p
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: why?
<jarn> Is there a way to see if my USB ports are in use? Not just have stuff connected, but actually in use? Like sendingreceiving data?
<jarn> sending/receiving, that is.
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: Franais est vraiment difficile  comprendre
<HymnToLife> true
<HymnToLife> I'm glad I don't have to learn it as second language :p
<andres__> Oh ok thanks.. ALso another questions is there a big difference between Ubunto and Kubontu OS?
<HymnToLife> (but I learn German, which is almost as hard...)
<jack> hi everybody
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: especialment si "ton vis--vis" est une belle femme... c'est difficile  concentrer de quoi elle parle parce que tu admires sa beaut *g*
<phisrow> Andres: virtually no difference. It is just a matter of GNOME or KDE being installed by default.
<dthacker> I'm attempting to use the newexchange connection method of Kontact to connect to an Exchange server.  I'm using a webdavs URL to connect.  The webdavs URL works in konqueror.  when I hit the "syncronize folders" button, I get no feedback.  Is there a way to force it into superdebug mode?
<HymnToLife> andres__, nothing much, just the software that's installed by default in them, the "core" is the same
<jack> i have a little question: can someone please tell me how to rebuild the xorg.conf?
<phisrow> Both systems use the same packages and repos.
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: hmmm, je pense qu'allemand n'est pas si difficle :)
<hyper_ch> jack: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jack> hyper_ch: thx!!!
<HymnToLife> I guess we're going a bit offtopic here :p
<andres__> phsrow: so if i watch a video tutorial of ubunto would it matter when using kubunto ?
<HymnToLife> andres__, if it uses the GUI, yes
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: isn't ubuntu about cultural understanding? ;) well, I don't wanna know how many mistakes that long phrase has that I wrote in french - or better tried to write
<HymnToLife> a few, but it was still pefectly understandable
<andres__> oh ok .. that makes more sence
<hyper_ch> andres__: what kind of tutorial?
<andres__> well im new to linux so im trying to get familiar with the commands. So i saw that UBUNTU has a dvd avaliable
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: it's been a long time since I had french at school and since I was in a mixed battery in the armed forces and visiting Reasmey 1-2 weeks per year just doesn't help improving my french a lot
<hyper_ch> andres__: well, what do you try to achieve?
<andres__> So i was wondering if I get that would help me at all  while i use KUBUNTU
<phisrow> andres: Some of the user interface stuff would be different, as KDE and GNOME use different programs by default.
<phisrow> The introduction to Linux concepts would probably carry reasonably well.
<phisrow> And you can always install GNOME programs on KDE and vice versa.
<hyper_ch> andres__: well, I think the dvd is only needed if you have no or a very slow internet access... you see, most software for linux you get through repositories on the net... and the DVD just has plenty of them on it
<andres__> Well i just want to get familiar with linux Since i want to go for network security at College
<Ace2016> phisrow: yes you can run gnome apps in kde and you can run kde apps in gnome
<hyper_ch> andres__: just go ahead and install it... there are some differences in the desktop and default applications between ubuntu / kubuntu / xubuntu but the logic behind is for all the same
<alxj> hi
<Ace2016> hi
<alxj> i have a liittle problem with kubuntu
<hyper_ch> !question | alxj
<ubotu> alxj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alxj> when i copy or delete a file, i have un dialog box
<alxj> it ok, but i dont have a progress bar
<alxj> see my snapshot http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=122232
<Andres1__> So what would be the best way to get familiar with linux while using kubuntu?
<timmy> in my view
<timmy> try searching ubuntu guides
<coreymon77> Andres1__: by using it
<hyper_ch> Andres1__: by using it
<dthacker> Andres1__: pick a task that you want to do regularly, and then do that task
<coreymon77> Andres1__: same way you get familliar with anything
<Ace2016> Andres1__: installing gentoo next to it, kubuntu is well polished and there are few things the user has to do by himself
<alxj> i have the same /home/me/.kde/config since long time
<hyper_ch> alxj: it says how it progresses
<hyper_ch> alxj: I don't see what your problem is
<alxj> i tried to delete /home/me/.kde/config/kdeglobal  but i dont the progressbar
<coreymon77> Andres1__: just go along with what you normally do, but instead of using windoze (i assume that is what os you just came fom) use linux
<alxj> i want to have a progresse as when you are donloading something with firefox
<alxj>  - un progressbar -
<kubuntian> suppose that an application is HIDDENLY using a device like /dev/dsp for audio output
<Ace2016> alxj: are you saying that the program used to have a progress bar and now it doesn't and you want it back? is this just that app or every app?
<kubuntian> is there a way of killing all the applications that are keeping taht resource busy?
<alxj> i would like to have something like that http://www.layangan.com/asfik/assignments/imk/progress.png
<hyper_ch> alxj: then alter your skin/version... as you don't have the original one... I guess it's because of that that it displays it in %
<Ace2016> what does >boite de dialogue de progression< mean?
<alxj> dialog box of progressing
<Ace2016> is that kget?
<alxj> no installed
<alxj> its juste coping a file form konqueror to my desktop
<alxj> sorry: it's copiing a file from konqueror to my desktop
<alxj> :)
<Ace2016> it looks cool i want it like that
<alxj> me no :)
<dthacker> Does Kubuntu have packages for KDE 3.5.7 yet?  The Kontact folks are recommending an upgrade.
<RadiantFire> yes it does
<phisrow> dthacker: I think the packages came out today.
<RawSewage> is it safe to upgrade to 3.5.7
<phisrow> You need to enable the repository manually.
<alxj> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<phisrow> Check the kubuntu.org page for a bit about it.
<dthacker> ooo, bleeding edge.   How brave do I feel?
<RawSewage> forget that
<RawSewage> I tried KDE4 alpha and ended up reformatting/reinstalling
<RadiantFire> oh no
<dthacker> KDE4 is another world RawSewage
<hyper_ch> doesn't feisty use kde4?
<RawSewage> KDE4 isnt out yet
<RawSewage> it's only in alpha stage
<RawSewage> it's coming out end of October, I believe
<hyper_ch> oh... I thought they wanted to implement kde 4 in feisty
<dthacker> hyper_ch: no, the best way to play with KDE4 is to download one of the Live CD's
<RadiantFire> thats what we like virtual machines for
<dthacker> or ^^^^^^
<hyper_ch> dthacker: I can live without kde ^^
<RawSewage> Now I know what Alpha means
<hyper_ch> RawSewage: Alpha is the beginning
* dthacker hands RawSewage his school of upgrade hard knocks diploma
<alxj> so how to config Progress Dialogs , it the question..
<RawSewage> lol
<RawSewage> dthacker, do you have one
* hyper_ch is going to bed... good night :)
<dthacker> thank you riddell and companions
<dthacker> RawSewage: oh yeah.  I've got one....or two....
<_defcon> where do I find the setting to double click to open a folder or 1 click
<_defcon> kde seems very disorganized, guess I gotta do that myself
<_defcon> lol
<_defcon> once organized=will rock
<RadiantFire> _defcon: everyone says its disorganized, I disagree
<_defcon> RadiantFire, you can organize it yourself
<_defcon> thats why it isnt
<_defcon> the menu's arent in abc order
<RadiantFire> _defcon: true, but I've never had to, and things do what I tell them to generally
#kubuntu 2007-05-25
<_defcon> lol
<Ace2016> _defcon: it is organised, its in kcontrol, can't get more organised than that
<RadiantFire> kcontrol is a failure, this is true
<RadiantFire> but I think system-settings is going upstream for kde 4
<Ace2016> _defcon: you'll be shocked to find its actually in the mouse section, yea who would have guessed that
<Ace2016>  /sarcasm :P
<_defcon> Ace2016, lol
<fdoving> _defcon: kmenu -> system settings -> mouse -> select what you want.
<_defcon> id think it would be in filemanager settings
<_defcon> thankyou
<_defcon> fdoving, it is not in mouse settings
<_defcon> im here
<_defcon> open folders with 1 click etc
<fdoving> _defcon: kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse ?
<RadiantFire> yes
<_defcon> not there
<fdoving> then mouse.
<RadiantFire> fdoving: yes it is
<Ace2016> _defcon: it is there
<RadiantFire> fdoving: keyboard & mouse -> mouse
<_defcon> i'll look again if not i'll post a screen
<RadiantFire> fdoving: there is a radio button to select
<_defcon> thankyou
<_defcon> not quite used to the new iface yet
<_defcon> any good ways to optimize performance, start up apps etc
<Ace2016> _defcon: initng/nvidia drivers/stop services you don't need
<_defcon> ok
<Ace2016> you could also make a custom kernel with all the modules that you use compiled into it, and then you can use a smaller initrd file which means the system starts a tiny bit faster, but if you add bootsplash and gfxgrub then it will transition smoother and with a smaller delay between selecting the kernel in grub and the splash showing
<_defcon> cool
<_defcon> any good apps to run possible dangerous programs in a safe container?
<_defcon> or monitor apps activity
<_defcon> etc
<Ace2016> _defcon: what kind of dangerous programs?
<Ace2016> fakeroot?
<_defcon> well i have this friend I dont trust completely, he programs and makes things, I just want to make sure he isnt screwing me
<_defcon> or already hacked me
<_defcon> lol
<Ace2016> sandbox?
<_defcon> i'll check those out
<_defcon> thankyou
<hudsy> i cant run mercury!!
<hudsy> HELP PLZ
<david2_> why do you need to run mercury?
<Ace2016> mercury?
<hudsy> msn
<Ace2016> hudsy: well have you installed java?
<Ace2016> hudsy: what version are you using now?
<hudsy> im trying to install it
<Ace2016> hudsy: your trying to install java? from the repos right?
<hudsy> yea
<_defcon> Ace2016, any way to run nmap/pcap utilities under a fake root shell
<_defcon> or protected service
<Ace2016> no idea
<_defcon> id like to run some apps in a protected bash root shell
<Ace2016> bye all
<nuu> _defcon: chroot is what you're looking for
<_defcon> ok
<JiminyJ> hello
<_defcon> nuu thankyou
<JiminyJ> umm
<JiminyJ> im trying to install kubuntu
<JiminyJ> but i cant =\
<JiminyJ> got to stage 5 but it says my partition table is empty
<JiminyJ> and i cant create a new 1
<_defcon> nuu I can run files with chroot that are protected?
<nuu> chroot merely creates a "jail", or a sandbox to execute your app
<_defcon> ok
<_defcon> thats good
<JiminyJ> nuu?
<nuu> of course that "jail" needs a (limited, obviously) /-like tree of directories
<nuu> i think there are some tutorials out there on how to use it
<nuu> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<JiminyJ> nuu? :|
<nuu> yes ?
<JiminyJ> im trying to install kubuntu
<JiminyJ> but on the 5th stage it says the partition table is empty
<JiminyJ> and it fails to create a new 1
<nuu> 5th stage being what ? setting up of the partitions on the disk ?
<JiminyJ> yes
<nuu> and fails how ?
<nuu> saying what ?
<JiminyJ> that it failed
<JiminyJ> ._.
<nuu> helpful indeed ;)
<JiminyJ> It is not possible to create a new partition table
<JiminyJ> it says "It is not possible to create a new partition table"
<JiminyJ> umm nuu?
<nuu> JiminyJ: sorry, no idea
<JiminyJ> :\
<JiminyJ> i mean
<JiminyJ> in the /root/ too
<JiminyJ> shows nothing
<JiminyJ> no drives, nothing
<JiminyJ> i'm installing it on a VM btw
<nuu> what virtualization softwar ?
<JiminyJ> VirtualBox
<nuu> chances are the virtual driver virtualbox uses to emulate a disk isnt recognized by the installer
<nuu> i'd google for it
<nuu> or try with a different virtualization program
<TomasuAway> I'm having some trouble mounting an nfs share on a clean kubuntu install. It was working fine before I wiped my gentoo and installed kubuntu.
<TomasuAway> mount just hangs.
<nuu> anyway, almost 1am and i've got work tomorrow
<timmay> omg why are my screen savers not working!!
<nuu> good night
<adaptr> zomg TIMMEH!
<timmay> Himalaahhh TIMMAY!
<adaptr> c'mon everybody, let's beat up the cripple
<david2_> retard
<adaptr> no, he's a cripple, not a retard
<david2_> I think there was a episode of south park disputing that fact
<adaptr> oh, okay - it's not like I;ve seen them all...
<david2_> ANd timmay didnt care one way or the other
<timmay> what does this have to do with my srceen saver?
<david2_> Absolutely nothing
<david2_> to the cripple lol
<TomasuAway> aah. Cool. fixed my problem. seems not having nfs-common makes mount hang instead of error out...
<zblach> is there an application in which I can test my microphone?
<zblach> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alxj> ii made a new post with my problem: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3083553.0
<TomasuAway> "Amarok: [Loader]  Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?"  :(
<zblach> TomasuAway: killall amarokapp
<luckyone> does anyone know how to install eclipse with out it installing gij and those packages?
<TomasuAway> yeah, It happens that the mysql server it was configured to use isnt up. so it just hangs..
<TomasuAway> just commented out the mysql stuff in the config and amarok sarted :)
<TomasuAway> zblach: thanks though :)
<TomasuAway> that mp3 stuff is annoying though :(
<zblach> *nods*
<zblach> there's a repo which provides amarok with mp3 support
<zblach> can't remember which one tho'
<crimsun> luckyone: just install a jre (v1.5 or v1.6 - sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre, respectively, both in multiverse), then grab the eclipse runtime binary from an eclipse.org mirror and extract it into /usr/local
<crimsun> I run 3.3RC1 with CDT 4.0M7 in that manner.
<TomasuAway> zblach: well, I got asked to install the mp3 packages, so I assume it'll work once libxine1-ffmpeg is installed
<TomasuAway> adept is sure impressive though.
<torja> hola
<hitmanWilly> howdy there, fellow carbon-based lifeforms
<khirr> how can i do a shortcut for a utorrent.exe?
<khirr> i have wine installed, and the progrm run okay, but i need a shortcut
<hitmanWilly> khirr: where do you want it? desktop
<khirr> yes
<khirr> desktop
<hitmanWilly> khirr: right click the desktop, new, link to application
<Tobsan> my sound does not work :(
<Tobsan> where can i update/change drivers
<khirr> dibe
<khirr> done
<hitmanWilly> khirr: in the path box input wine, then in arguments, put in the path to utorrent
<hitmanWilly> Tobsan: what model card?
<khirr> command?
<hitmanWilly> khirr: what you usually run it with minus the wine, ie wine <put this in the arguments box>
<khirr> uhmm, comment box?
<khirr> it's in spanish
<hitmanWilly> khirr: the arguments box should be the one on the bottom
<hitmanWilly> khirr: the path box is number 3 down
<hitmanWilly> khirr: the first one is just what you want to name the link
<khirr> 3 donwn
<khirr> now?
<khirr> :O
<khirr> thisl oad....thank u
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody done a kubuntu linux-ha cluster? I would like to know where to start... google only talks about old versions with the 2.4 kernel.
<hitmanWilly> ok :) figured i was confusing you there for a minute
* hitmanWilly was actually confusing himself...
<hitmanWilly> gundam_rx78nt1: not really familiar with that, but it should be pretty close
<hitmanWilly> gundam_rx78nt1: or, search for how-to with debian, that should be REALLY close
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, I have a project assigned in school that I would like to do, it's to create a fail-over cluster running mySQL. It is to show that the mySQL servcie will still be available if one of the nodes in the cluster has gone down.
<khirr> The FUSE technology used by ntfs-3g consists of two major parts: a library and a Linux kernel driver. The message means that you either have the faulty FUSE 2.6.2 release, or the library (FUSE package) is safe but the kernel driver is not. When you install or upgrade the FUSE package then it installs only the library, not the kernel driver. In other words, ntfs-3g and FUSE is safe but not your kernel.
<khirr> what does it mean?
<hitmanWilly> gundam_rx78nt1: sorry, mysql stuff is a little over my head, not a whole lotta experience
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, thanks hitmanWilly.
<hitmanWilly> khirr: what does what mean?
<khirr> i mount ntfs-3g partition 4 hours ago..but now...i had to it again
<khirr> repeat it...i dunno why
<hitmanWilly> khirr: did you reboot?
<khirr> maybe...i think yes
<khirr> how can i do for that mount automatilly
<hitmanWilly> khirr: you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<hitmanWilly> !fstab | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<khirr> how?
<khirr> i'm not good in englsih
<tin> or use the Disks & Filesystems section in System Settings
<tin> under the Advanced tab
<purpleposeidon> what's the command to get a list of symbols for a .so?
<khirr> uhmmm
<hitmanWilly> khirr: see the link from ubotu, or try in #kubuntu-es, the speak spanish
<hitmanWilly> *they
<khirr> i've tried, but...is so hard can talk
<khirr> no body answer
<hitmanWilly> :)
<hitmanWilly> yeah, figured that...
<gundam_rx78nt1> khirr, cual es el problema?
<hitmanWilly> khirr: anyway, take a look at the file with a text editor, its pretty easy to figure out...
<khirr> que hace un momento cuando reinicie se desmonto mi unidad con ntfs-3g
<hitmanWilly> khirr: if you've ever mounted anything from the cmd line at least
<khirr> its my first time
<VSpike> khirr: you will need a line like this in /etc/fstab -- /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 1
<jordi_> Hello, how do I do to download the source of a program (e.g. cat)
<cvill64-laptop> has anybody tried to install i386 version on an amd64 X2 and have it fail a lot ?
<khirr> gundam_rx78nt1 como hago eso
<VSpike> khirr: first part is what you want to mount, second part is where you want to mount it to
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: are you using the -i386 or -generic kernel?
<cvill64-laptop> w/e is d/led with the kubuntu-desktop-i386 iso
<khirr> gundam_rx78nt1 tengo esto /dev/hda6 /media/hda6 ntfs umask=0,nls=utf8,ro 0 0   como hago par qu cargue con ntfs-3g
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: try the 686 version...ran it on my athalon for quite a while with no problems
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: it installs the -generic kernel by default, its the one that links on the main page
<timmay> aawww man my windows key isn't working now
<cvill64-laptop> kubuntu has a i686 version?
<khirr> gundam_rx78nt1 reiniciare para probar
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: it has a generic pc version, which is set up for 586/686 processors as well as athalons running in 32 bit mode
<Minataku> Oooh, the RX-78NT-1... that's one of my favorites
<cvill64-laptop> hmmm.... /me searches for this i686 iso
<VSpike> khirr: cambialo a esto -- /dev/hda6 /media/hda6 ntfs-3g defaults, locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: just follow the link off the main page, it'll take you to it
<xGrantx> where does avant-window-navigator install to?
<cvill64-laptop> am I blind ... I'm only seeing amd64 and i386 isos linked to on the download page at kubuntu.org
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: ok, never mind, been a while since i downloaded it, you've got the x86 version, right?
<cvill64-laptop> yes, the x86 is i386 iso
<hitmanWilly> used to be a few more versions...
<cvill64-laptop> I thought so too, but guess not
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: the i386 version does install the generic kernel by default, so it should work...
<cvill64-laptop> should be the key factor :P
<hitmanWilly> yeah...
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: what does it do, exactly?
<cvill64-laptop> its doing something weird, and I can't tell if its failing by trying to install grub to a /boot or during the copy process... hitmanWilly that'd be a great question if the installer actually errored out, I'd love to send debug code
<cvill64-laptop> I've of course checked the media, checked my hard drives
<cvill64-laptop> the amd64 installed fine
<cvill64-laptop> and I'm just doing /boot, /, /home, swap
<cvill64-laptop> so nothing complicated
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: hmmm, you may try the alternate cd
<cvill64-laptop> I don't see anything in the alternate cd desciption that would help sadly
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: its a more traditional linux installer with a few more options
<cvill64-laptop> automatic deployment, need less ram, etc if I remember correctly
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: plus it runs in text mode so you can see any errors it spits
<cvill64-laptop> suprised the devs didn't add a crash handler for the installer
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: i think they did, but lock-ups don't call it sometimes, it only works when the installer KNOWS it crashed
<melkor> does anybody here have a favorite, 'lightweight' windows manager, maybe something faster than fluxbox?
<hitmanWilly> melkor: uhhh, TWM?
<cvill64-laptop> flux is my favored :P
<hitmanWilly> melkor: it really doesn't get much faster than flux...
<khirr> queria levantar con ntfs-3g T_T
<khirr> para poder escribir
<cvill64-laptop> hitmanWilly: well its frozen and its crashed, two different times...very weird
<jack> can someone tell me why i cant open the systemmanagent of my monitor settings since i edited the xorg.conf for xinerama with radeon driver?
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: did it drop out or just hang forever?
<cvill64-laptop> one time it just hung and froze and the other (new cd) it just crashed as in the window went bye bye w/o me telling it too
<cvill64-laptop> I'm wondering if it can't handle the /boot as it seems to get through most of the copying process
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: did you put /boot as the first partition on the drive? that may be the issue...
<melkor> yeah fluxbox is nice I think I'm going to try this open box.
<hitmanWilly> melkor: most of the box WMs run about the same footprint
<cvill64-laptop> hitmanWilly: no, the /boot is the second partition, the first being a windows partition, and the amd64 iso was able to handle it, also all other distros so far have been able to handle it too, which is why I'm skeptical but I may just try it for th ehell of it
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: i remember lilo having issues with that...i.e. the boot was too far back on the drive
<cvill64-laptop> lilo yes, but this is grub
<jack> can someone tell me why i cant open the systemmanagent of my monitor settings since i edited the xorg.conf for xinerama with radeon driver?
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: with grub, you really don't need a /boot partition anyway
<cvill64-laptop> its helpful to have one imho
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: ok. i don't usually use it myself...but cool.
<hitmanWilly> definately onboard with the /home partition, tho :)
<cvill64-laptop> yep, have that on a different hard drive
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: me too, saved my bacon more than once
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: is the win partition vista or xp?
<cvill64-laptop> also nice when testing out other distros to have a nice little test partition first drive and just mount the /home for w/e
<cvill64-laptop> the win partition is the winxp64
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: ah, that may be the issue, try installing grub on the MBR of the second drive, and switch the bios to boot from it first
<cvill64-laptop> wait .... wah?
<khirr> how can i do with one commnd on console to mound automatilly  one ntfs partition to can write
<cvill64-laptop> that'd be silly :P
<cvill64-laptop> it works the way I have it for several other distros including kubuntu amd64
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: the 64 bit win bootloader may be interfering with the 32 bit grub...
<cvill64-laptop> the win bootloader hasn't been there for quite awhile
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: ah, ok :)
<cvill64-laptop> ;)
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: sorry, defaulting to newbie mode again...
<cvill64-laptop> no problem, its what I do when helping others also
<cvill64-laptop> I've had to use that suggestion before anyways
<cvill64-laptop> well, giving it to others
<cvill64-laptop> luckily never having to use it :P
<nzk> Why is ubuntu so mind-numbingly and god-awfully slow?
<nzk> I am running on a 2 year old new-at-the-time computer at 3.46ghz
<cvill64-laptop> coz its not compiled for your optimized arch
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: how comfortable are you installing grub manually? you may try that and just skip over the grub installer in kubuntu
<nzk> Xchat, Terminal, Gedit, and Rhythmbox
<nzk> 8.38 load average
<nzk> The song wont even PLAY
<cvill64-laptop> eh, I could do that, but then I'd just install gentoo again :P
<nzk> i386 too
* hitmanWilly is actually running gentoo right now :P
<cvill64-laptop> nzk: that load average is small.....do you have support installed to play the file type ?
<Neil-> is gentoo similar to ubuntu?
<cvill64-laptop> I normally run gentoo
<cvill64-laptop> on desktop
<cvill64-laptop> NO NO NO
<cvill64-laptop> lmao
<cvill64-laptop> nein
<nzk> cvill64-laptop, I mean that the computer is so slow, my mouse doesn't even move in real time, and if my song isn't horribly skipping its not even playing
<pricechild> Hey I've been trying out kubuntu.... and was keeping xchat2. However colours don't appear in the channel list on the left when soemone sends a message etc. Does anyone else get this/know how to fix it?
<nzk> 8.38 load average is high enough to melt a processor, its not 'small'
<nzk> pricechild, #xchat
<cvill64-laptop> Neil-: to answer the question, its not even remotely similar imho
<pricechild> nzk, they pushed me to ask in #kde :P
<Neil-> just curious :)
<cvill64-laptop> oh, I thought you meant processor usage nzk, apologizes
<Tired_> Hi.  I just got a gamepad, and I want to test it out, but I can't seem to find a game in the repos that uses one...any ideas?
<nzk> cvill64-laptop, What can I do about this?
<hitmanWilly> Tired_: frozen bubble has the option
<nzk> Some days its fine, and video plays in real time (if i am lucky)
<Tired_> Sweet, thanks  :)
<Tobsan> hitmanWilly: i have a Intel 82801G Sound Card, but my drivers are completely lost
<nzk> Like today its not even close to fine
<cvill64-laptop> good question nzk, you could just have a simple heat problem, or it could be a failing hard drive, or your mobo is screwed up, or something during the install process didn't quite get it...that's a bit of a toughy to figure out
<hitmanWilly> nzk: run top to see what's running
<crimsun> Tobsan: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Tobsan> oh
<cvill64-laptop> I just may try that hitmanWilly with manually install grub
<nzk> hitmanWilly, I do, top shows nothing out of the ordinary
<nzk> top itself takes up like 20% of the cpu
<adaptr> and you call that "nothing out of the ordinary" ???
<nzk> Thats why I dont run top
<nzk> or system monitor
<hitmanWilly> nzk: wtf? that should NOT be happening...
<nzk> they use up too much resources to be useful
<hitmanWilly> nzk: you may have a bad proc there...
<Tired_> YAY!  It works gorgeously, except every time I go left, it opens my K-menu.
<nzk>  8287 nzk    15   0  2316 1096  804 R    4  0.2   0:00.05 top
<hitmanWilly> Tired_: try disabling the gesture in kcontrol
<nzk> I hate this computer so much, it works fine sometimes but bad othertimes. Its basically a laptop filled solid with dust.
<hitmanWilly> nzk: full of dust? the proc is probably scaling itself down due to heat...
<nzk> I exaggerate
<nzk> I clean it every few weeks
<cvill64-laptop> hmm...did the packagers forget to replace the "Help for GRUB device selection goes here" in the installer? :P
<nzk> its clean now actually
<Tired_> "the gesture"?
<nzk> Like windows, when I bring them up from minimize, take something like 7 seconds to render
<cvill64-laptop> yep, hardware problem
<nzk> :|
<Tobsan> crimsun: how do i run the script?
<hitmanWilly> Tired_: its probably reading the left as some kind of keyboard/mouse gesture
<whitepyro> is there a way to allow dual monitor support which only loads anything opengl (games) on 1 screen and not both??
<crimsun> Tobsan: save it to the Desktop, then in a Konsole:  bash alsa-info.sh
<Tired_> oh. i probably should disable mouse gestures totally, since I don't use them
<Tobsan> aha
<crimsun> Tobsan: (or you may need to use:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh  )
<hitmanWilly> Tired_: there ya go :)
<Tobsan> http://pastebin.ca/508378
<cvill64-laptop> whitepyro: you using ati or nvidia ?
<whitepyro> cvill64-laptop: Ati radeon 9700 Pro
<Tired_> And now it works completely perfectly...thanks a ton.  :D
<Tired_> I'm gonna go blow up some bubbles.
<nzk> cvill64-laptop, if I try to bring it to dell, they will be like "omgz u uzed linsux on urz computerz datz y itz sloww"
<cvill64-laptop> oh geez, sorry, I don't know ati xorg stuff very well
<cvill64-laptop> nzk: legally they can't say that
<hitmanWilly> Tobsan: you may need to modprobe the driver
<Tobsan> crimsun: i have to go to bed now (is't 2 AM here) but if you see a solution to my problem, please PM me
<cvill64-laptop> and you can just start windows to show them
<Tobsan> goodnight
<nzk> I wiped windows off the drive.
<whitepyro> cvill64-laptop: Thanks any how.. atleast I got bigdesktop working :P
<crimsun> Tobsan: what's the output from lsmod|grep ^snd  ?
<cvill64-laptop> that's pretty good for ati
<cvill64-laptop> I hear too many horror stories about ati
<hitmanWilly> ati just blows...at least right now...
<nzk> cvill64-laptop, anyway, they have done that before, refused service because of my OS
<cvill64-laptop> ?
<cvill64-laptop> weird, I've gotten my acer fixed with linux of it
<cvill64-laptop> but then again, not a dell
<hitmanWilly> nzk: that may not be the case anymore, since they are now shipping the very distro you are running
<nzk> Besides, its out of warrantee
<nzk> hitmanWilly, I know, but the slaves at tech support dont know that
<whitepyro> Man i hate getting echo when playing my dvd.. Theres..... got to be a setting somewhere....
<nzk> hitmanWilly, I use Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> nzk: you may try and see if there's any computer shops around that can help, since its out of warranty you're gonna have to pay for it anyway
<hitmanWilly> nzk: same thing
<nzk> Bah, I don't feel like wasting money. I'll just get a new computer.
<cvill64-laptop> damnit...this time got to 63%, saying less than a minute to go and it crashed, how does the installer not know its crashing
<nzk> Hopefully C2D Mac Minis will be out after WWDC or around there
<hitmanWilly> nzk: everything except the deafult desktop is identical between ubuntu/kubuntu
<nzk> So I can get one
<whitepyro> I like ubuntu's interface better then my kubuntu but i can't get esddsp to work without skipping and in kubuntu atleast I can adjust buffer with arts ;|
<cvill64-laptop> I hate gnome, so I'm trying out kubuntu
<cvill64-laptop> and I'd say a lot is different hitmanWilly, especially with what programs you get defaulted too
<whitepyro> KDE seems bloated atleast with its menus.... So i'm writing a bash script to remove them all if i need to format for anything LOL
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop & apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop & apt-get autoremove...you have now turned an ubuntu desktop into a kubuntu desktop :)
<cvill64-laptop> interesting, but that's a lot of packages to remove and install
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: yup, just trying to demonstrate that the core architectures are identical :)
<cvill64-laptop> whitepyro: that's because kde has a global menu which gnome does not
<cvill64-laptop> oh, yesthe core is the same
<nzk> If i run kill -9 1
<nzk> what will happen
<hitmanWilly> kubuntu is just stock ubuntu minus gnome plus kde
<whitepyro> nzk probably better to do ps aux then do killall [Name] 
<hitmanWilly> nzk: nothing good
<hitmanWilly> nzk: that would kill init
<flami> Uhm i somehow made it do add a 2nd pannel on top of the screen , and i have no idea how to get rid of it
<whitepyro> flami: Right click kicker bar and
<cWolfe> does xchat in k/ubuntu have built in ipv6 support?
<whitepyro> flami: unlock panels and then right click panel and then go to panels and remove
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: what's really fun is just installing the ubuntu base system (no X, etc) and building up gentoo style
<flami> remove pannels is greyed out
<hitmanWilly> cvill64-laptop: you can even use apt-build if you want to compile everything
<whitepyro> flami: So you have one on top and one on bottom now?
<flami> i have the normal one on the bottom
<oldwest> one know what konsole command to see what is used and space left on hdrive
<whitepyro> Man i love watching harry potter on 2nd screen ROFL (yes harry potter)
<hitmanWilly> harry pothead?
<flami> and somehow i added a 2nd one on top that aparently gets some options of a software i start
<whitepyro> sure sure
<K-Ryan> I think he added an external taskbar
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xGrantx> ugh
<flami> seems to be a menu extension?
<Jack333> can i run another linux os within ubuntu?
<xGrantx> I almost have avant window navigator working....
<Admiral_Chicago> Jack333: yes with VMs
<oldwest> what is konsole command to see space used and and unsed on hard drive?
<xGrantx> it comes up then crashes
<Admiral_Chicago> !VM
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<flami> you can make dual boots, i recommend gentoo if you want a shock :P
<K-Ryan> What does a Kasbar do?
<Jack333> !Kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<Jack333> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Admiral_Chicago> Jack333: /msg ubotu :)
<Jack333> ah okay :P
<xGrantx> oh, haha
<xGrantx> the navigator bar is behind the taskbar....
<dkkong> How can I get my scanner working if xsane doesn't detect it even if ran under root?
<oldwest> anyone know command to used or unused pace left on hdrive?
<oldwest> space
<xGrantx> how do you move the avant bar?
<K-Ryan> oldwest: I'm looking around to find where you can see it, hold on.
<oldwest> k-ryan thx
<K-Ryan> If you have Gparted you can open that up and look
<oldwest> found comm the other day but didn't write it down
<oldwest> gparted in synatics?
<K-Ryan> Yeah but if you don't have it don't bother
<oldwest> y?
<sayers> Uhm. My keyboard just stopped working in Kubuntu.
<K-Ryan> You can open / then right click home then properties.
<oldwest> k - great thx bunch
<K-Ryan> It will say how much is used out of how much is available.
<K-Ryan> No problem
<oldwest> sweet
<K-Ryan> sayers: Then how did you type that? o.O
<sayers> I know how to use Linux with out a desktop environment
<oldwest> trick question huh?
<K-Ryan> I didn't know that's what you were doing.
<sayers> anyway how do I fix this?
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure myself
<K-Ryan> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<K-Ryan> Nope...
<sayers> it can't be that hard to fix :s
<K-Ryan> What changes have you made recently?
<sayers> no clue it just stopped
<K-Ryan> Have you tried it again to see if it works now?
<sayers> yes
<sayers> Failsafe works
<K-Ryan> Strange
<watcher> hey people, complete noob here, anyone got any basic advice for someone using kubuntu??
<K-Ryan> Right click everything.
<watcher> lol, yeah i been doing that alot, do you know where i could get some drivers for a nvidia 7950gt xxx grafix card, tried the one from nvidia but it didnt seem to work
<sayers> helo
<K-Ryan> Yeah it doesn't really work, screwed someone up actually.
<K-Ryan> sayers: Don't be afraid to ask again every once in a while
<K-Ryan> watcher: You know about Adept right?
<sayers> well how am I susposed to use my computer without my Desktop Enviornment?
<watcher> errr...nope not really, like a said, complete noob :-(
<K-Ryan> No I know it's a problem, but I don't know how to fix it, so you have to rely on someone else.
<K-Ryan> watcher: Okay then, Adept Manager is where you install packages from the repositories. Since you don't know about Adept, I'm assuming you never enabled the extra repositories.
<watcher> im guessing not too :-p
<K-Ryan> Anyway, open the KDE Menu > System > Adept Manager
<watcher> righ got that up
<K-Ryan> Top left click Adept > Manage Repositories
<watcher> yup
<K-Ryan> Check all the boxes.
<watcher> would it just be easier to do a full upgrade?
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<K-Ryan> To get the drivers? That wouldn't get you the drivers
<K-Ryan> But you're not on Feisty?
<watcher> ahh k then, nope
<K-Ryan> Ah, then this isn't going to do it
<K-Ryan> Hold on
<K-Ryan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<watcher> sorry for being a completely useless noob here, but thanks for the help, its really appreciated
<K-Ryan> It's okay, we were all that way once.
<K-Ryan> Okay, when you clicked manage repos, were you able to check the boxes?
<K-Ryan> Or did it open up a text-like box?
<watcher> got the text like box, said i needed security updates so i got them, and im reading up on the page you sent me now
<K-Ryan> Oh I opened it so I could guide you through it =P
<K-Ryan> But in that text box you have to find the lines that are commented out(have a # at the beginning of the line) and remove the #
<K-Ryan> I think you select the line and click enable to do it.
<Search4Lancer> I just downloaded the secure-delete package, but can't find any info as to the commands to use (secure-delete isn't one of them) to use it
<watcher> lol, its cool cheers, ill try and do it myself and if i hit a dead end ill come back if thats ok, atm i think i just need to be pointed in the general direction then learn for myself, probably the best way really
<K-Ryan> !secure-delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secure-delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Hmmph
<xGrantx> how can gset-kiba depend on kiba-dock and kiba-dock depend on gset-kiba?
<K-Ryan> watcher: Except if you screw up that text-like area, Adept won't start =P
<K-Ryan> watcher: So if you're not sure of something, ask
<_defcon> i got a problem, for some reason when I switched from ubuntu over to kubuntu "gnome"-"kde" xchat channel list and query's do not light up when there is activity
<_defcon> but in gnome it does
<watcher> will do cheers, ill follow the instructions from the page you gave me so i should be ok cheers
<K-Ryan> cheers ;)
<_defcon> was something changed in xchat when I switched over?
<K-Ryan> There are more people here than in the windows room =D
<wolferine> K-Ryan, we arent suprised :)
<K-Ryan> I love it
<K-Ryan> I really do
<wolferine> yeah, it grows on ya, thats fo sure
<xGrantx> how is it possible that two debian packages depend on each other to install?
<hitmanWilly> that's cuz windows doesn't ship with a Microsoft approved irc client :)
<wolferine> xGrantx, possible?
<K-Ryan> Haha
<wolferine> lol @ hitmanWilly
<K-Ryan> Well if you need the other to install, you can't really install either then can you?
<xGrantx> what?
<xGrantx> right
<syarif> hi guy's
<xGrantx> so it makes no sense
<wolferine> xGrantx, are you a programmer?
<whitepyro> Is there any better alternatives to gaim and konversation for IRC? :D
<tin> that shouldn't happen, but you can force an install if you need to
<xGrantx> wolferine, yea I am
<beata> I'm having a network issue with Feisty on a laptop with a primary ppp connection and an ethernet port. When the ethernet cable is plugged in, everything is fine. When the cable is unplugged, konqueror won't connect to any internet site unless I disable the cache.
<wolferine> whitepyro, xchat
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: irc is a wonderful thing then if Microsoft hasn't got its paws on it.
<wolferine> xGrantx, well think about it this way
<tin> whitepyro: if you can handle a console app, try irssi
<hitmanWilly> "you have typed a message in irc and are attempting to send it over the network, Cancel or Allow?"
<tin> there's also ksirc, kvirc, lostirc, xchat, kopete can do irc
<wolferine> xGrantx, there is alot smaller "packages" because only the code required to run that package is with it, nothing else.  Code reuse
<Zeelot> hiellooo
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: hehe. "You are coming to a sad realisation, Cancel or Allow?"
<beata> I'm using a cellular modem on ttyUSB0/ppp0 as my primary connection.
<xGrantx> wolferine, but two packages can't depend on each other, although it seems the ones I have do
<whitepyro> thx
<K-Ryan> Alonea: Hahaha
<wolferine> you install packages for other packages becaause everything is dependant on necessary packages, and since all are realdily available, it just makes sense to not "jam pack" each package with the same thing alot of other packages already have
<beata> Oh and I can get konqueror to work with cache enabled if I rmmod the ethernet driver.
<wolferine> xGrantx, is it giving you an issue, or are you just pointing this out for everyone?
<xGrantx> wolferine, issue
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> which packages?
<xGrantx> I can't install kiba-dock
<Alonea> K-Ryan: I love the Mac commercials. They crack me up. I was a beta tester for vista and they are not over exaggerating on how crazy it is.
<wolferine> because, whats the dependency?
<xGrantx> because it depends on gset-kiba and kiba-plugins
<Alonea> K-Ryan: though Vista does have some good points and I was impressed with some of its deatures.
<K-Ryan> Alonea: I love the new hardware one where he gets the webcam taped to his head....
<xGrantx> but both of those depend on kiba-dock
<wolferine> feisty?
<xGrantx> no edgy
<beata> Er, what is a kiba?
<Alonea> K-Ryan: ^___^
<K-Ryan> "Yeah we're done here..."
<beata> Webcam one?
<K-Ryan> Aye
<K-Ryan> That was the last line when the PC walked away
<xGrantx> ugh.........
<wolferine> xGrantx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<wolferine> mac dock for linux?
<xGrantx> yea
<wolferine> looks cool
<wolferine> watching a google video
<wolferine> talk to #ubuntu-effects
<wolferine> maybe they can offer more assistance
<xGrantx> avant was giving me trouble so I decided to try this one
<dkkong> Is there any way to run a windows driver through wine?
<wolferine> well, looks like ppl have got it to work
<wolferine> might take some time/effort on your part to see the end....
<xGrantx> well what do you know, kiba-dock just installed itself
<wolferine> nice
<xGrantx> it's working too
<wolferine> :)
<wolferine> maybe ill try too
<wolferine> hehe
<beata> Muh.
<xGrantx> ha, you can whip icons all over the place
<wolferine> what source are you using?
<wolferine> SoS?
<wolferine> bbiab
<xGrantx> eh
<xGrantx> I found the debian packages just doing a google search
<beata> There seems not to be it in Feisty.
<beata> Oh, third-party?
<pisq> is it easy to change out a hard drive in a laptop
<navets> hey how do i make things automatically start in kubuntu
<navets> pisq: yes just make sure its compatiable
<kane_> is it possible to have real transperency on the kicker?
<whitepyro> Hey do you think with the current state of things (user ability and ease of use that at some point more developers (possibly games :P) will start to support linux in a more readyable fashion? Or that wine will get good enough to run the newest Direct-X? :D
<Zeelot> not happenin
<kane_> whitepyro: the reason folks dont develop many games for linux is not the lack of use, its the lack of users who dont also run windows.
<pisq> Is it just as easy to install Ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop as on a desk model PC?
<thefirstdude> sure
<kane_> pisq: just as easy to install, if it supports the wireless and bluetooth and tablet and that sort of thing is another story.
<thefirstdude> I have 7.04 running on a dell
<thefirstdude> laptop
<pisq> ok, thank you both.
<whitepyro> I left windows because of the stupid "you have to activate by phone" crap. I'm sick of calling them LOL.
<kane_> yeah i havent used windows at home for about 6 years.
<dkkong_> Is there any way to make Kooka see my scanner? It isn't detecting it
<pisq> k bye
<whitepyro> alright time to see if theres a lamp package :D
<navets> where is my autostart folder
<Ash-Fox> Hm, is there going to be a restricted-manager equivalent in the next kubuntu release?
<K-Ryan> You've got a good 4 months 'til then =P
<whitepyro> haha
<who_> hello all
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<who_> i have somewhat of a problem
<K-Ryan> Shoot
<beata> Yap.
<who_> i am kindof a newbie to linux and i am looking for a printer that will be compatible with ubuntu
<who_> i just got off the phone with a sales rep at HP and he said a compatible printer would be like 1000 dollars and i think that he is mistaken
<K-Ryan> compatible printer with Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> 1000? Nah
<who_> i was hoping someone would be able to advise me on what kind of printer to buy
<who_> yea he said 1000 bucks
<cWolfe> lol, my hp 930c was $50 and it worked great
<K-Ryan> Well I've got a Canon S330 and mind you Kubuntu didn't have the S330 driver, but the S300 driver does the trick.
<who_> plug n play???
<cWolfe> who_ dell has a bunch of postscript printers that they say are compatible
<K-Ryan> And all I had to do was pick my printer from the driver list thing.
<who_> cool
<cWolfe> just search dells site with a term like "postscript"
<who_> thx
<beata> Dell's printers, at least the one's I've seen, vaguely remind me of Lexmark.
<eriefisher> hp,epson.brother-----postscript is raw
<eriefisher> lexmarks are paper weights
<Zeelot> hello! why is it that when I am playing music on XMMS the sound from any other app is turned off?
<Zeelot> actually just pidgin...I think
<K-Ryan> I'm pretty sure that's the whole "Only one program can use sound at a time" thing
<Zeelot> why is that?
<K-Ryan> Something with certain sound cards.
<Zeelot> but I can watch videos with kaffeine and play music on xmms at onc
<Zeelot> once*
<K-Ryan> That pidgin program may need to be the only program using sound.
<Zeelot> aha
<K-Ryan> I get that when using Wine, but like now I can use Amarok + other stuff
<Zeelot> no fix?
<K-Ryan> That I'm aware of
<Zeelot> alrigh
<Zeelot> +t
<K-Ryan> Granted I may be wrong, but it sounds like that.
<K-Ryan> no pun intended =P
<Zeelot> lol
<klobster> is there a nice way to kill hung programs?
<Zeelot> they should already be dead if you tied the knot right o_o
<Zeelot> harrr
<K-Ryan> Haha
<whitepyro> how when i try and run kate through console... or some other programs it prints 2 errors then loads... Is there a way to track down what this error is to make it stop printing? :D
<K-Ryan> I think that's just the way it is
<K-Ryan> I get that too
<whitepyro> X error : baddevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<whitepyro> ya
<whitepyro> was just courious
<whitepyro> lol
<whitepyro> thought maybe xfree or x.org was giving me errors
<whitepyro> :D
<bsundsrud> thats because of the wacom tablet in your xorg.conf file that ubuntu likes to assume you have
<K-Ryan> Dunno, but I have the exact same thing.
<klobster> that's normal you are just seeing it's standard messages
<whitepyro> ahh ok.. Just making sure ;D
<K-Ryan> If it bothers you so much when opening kate
<K-Ryan> sudo nano
<K-Ryan> =)
<bsundsrud> i did a bash alias to redirect all that to /dev/null
<whitepyro> nah i prefer using kate over nano :D
<K-Ryan> So did I but now I like nano.
<whitepyro> i like gedit too but thats ubuntu and not kubuntu :D
<K-Ryan> I actually wanted something to type/do yesterday just so I could play around with nano.
<bsundsrud> alias kate='kate $@ 2>/dev/null'
<bsundsrud> the $@ is so you can still pass it any number of arguments and kate will interpret them
<whitepyro> I wish i could find a good text editor though.. I really miss my topstyle pro :D
<bsundsrud> emacs!
<bsundsrud> haha
<moralless> How do i move /home to to a freshly formatted drive, and how do i mount it?
<K-Ryan> mount <partition path>
<K-Ryan> moving it I think should be as simple as a copy and paste
<K-Ryan> "think"
<bsundsrud> that SHOULD work.
<bsundsrud> hehe
<moralless> How do i set a mountpoint for it?
<marke1> can anyone here help with video performance?
<K-Ryan> Do you have the drivers for your video card?
<bsundsrud> after installing the nvidia drivers, I can't access virtual terminals (Ctrl+F1-F6) anymore, because they're all garbled.  is there a kernel param (vga=?) or something i can do to fix this?
<marke1> i have nvidia geforce2 - loaded edgy - using nvidia-glx
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> Strange, I have that on Feisty and my stuff works fine
<K-Ryan> Stick around I'm sure someone can help
<marke1> i have video refresh issues - DVDs are gittery - 256MB RAM - 32MB vid RAM - P3 1GHz - decent disk drive - DVD in 32-bit mode (hdparm)
<marke1> anybody have tips on how to speed up nvidia video?
<moralless> How do i set a mountpoint for a new drive/edit /etc/fstab?
<marke1> funny, because I watched one DVD just fine - the reloaded edgy and now it's gittery - default install - nothing special added
<K-Ryan> moralless: Open up KDE Menu > System > KInforCenter
<zblach> hi all. i've a bit of weirdness. i can't record sound from my microphone, it just seems to pipe input back through the speakers
<K-Ryan> moralless: Once there goto the partitions tab
<K-Ryan> Is it listed there?
<zblach> heh. got it
<K-Ryan> Anything else zblach?
<moralless> K-Ryan: can't find it in there
<zblach> still a nagging issue with kaddprinterwizard
<K-Ryan> moralless: Partitions is on the left
<moralless> i mean the program
<K-Ryan> KInfoCenter is in KDE Menu > System
<K-Ryan> 6th from the bottom
<moralless> K-Ryan: found it, i had missed it, i'm using kickofff
<zblach> it takes forever and a day to load, or kills kcontrol/system settings
<K-Ryan> Strange zblach
<K-Ryan> moralless: Under partitions, is it listed?
<zblach> it didn't seem right
<moralless> K-Ryan: no it isn't
<marke1> brb
<K-Ryan> Then I'm not sure what to do, sorry
<moralless> K-Ryan: thanks for at least pointing me in the right direction
<K-Ryan> I try
<zblach> i take back what i said about the microphone. i'm still having issues
<rubyat> morallis: a /home partition s/b set up in the install kubuntu phase....much easier than doing it later
<moralless> rubyat: i have just gotten the drive, reinstalitation isn't an optiton anymore
* intelikey doesn't find it hard to add a partition to a system
<moralless> intelikey: then tell me how.
<intelikey> moralless you wanting to add the new drive as part of the system ?
<moralless> yes, i want to mount it as /home
<intelikey> tell me what you've got   and what you want to do with it
<moralless> a maxtor 80GB drive, freshly formatted to ext3, and i want to set it to mount as /home, and move my current /home's data to it.
<hitmanWilly> moralless: that shouldn't be too difficult
<intelikey> nothing to it...
<rubyat> you will need to use a partition tool like qparted then
<moralless> i've got it
<hitmanWilly> rubyat: no he won't, its already formatted
<intelikey> moralless pastebin the output of    sudo fdisk -l   please and we'll tell ya how to do thta
<intelikey> that
<intelikey> rubyat ?   i don't think so...
<moralless> Disk /dev/hda: 20.4 GB, 20491075584 bytes
<moralless> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2491 cylinders
<moralless> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<hitmanWilly> rubyat: seperate drive
<moralless>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<intelikey> wow wow
<moralless> /dev/hda1   *           1        2382    19133383+  83  Linux
<moralless> /dev/hda2            2383        2491      875542+   5  Extended
<moralless> /dev/hda5            2383        2491      875511   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<moralless> Disk /dev/hdc: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes
<moralless> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders
<moralless> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<intelikey> this is not pastebin.
<moralless>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<moralless> /dev/hdc1               1        9964    80035798+  83  Linux
<moralless> yeah
<hitmanWilly> moralless: ok, that's good, that's good
<intelikey> moralless sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media
<rubyat> sorry...I thought he wanted to make a /home on the same drive
<moralless> it mounted
<hitmanWilly> rubyat: honest mistake...:) that's the usual issue
<intelikey> moralless open konqueror     make sure that 'show hidden files' is ticked in it's menu
<moralless> does dolphin? work?
<surgy> hi
<surgy> heya hitman
<intelikey> moralless ummm yeah....   are you the only user ?
<intelikey> moralless i mean are there other user accounts or no ?
<hitmanWilly> howdy fellow carbon-based lifeform
<moralless> no other user accounts
<intelikey> moralless ok lets do it this way       in the konsole: sudo cp -R /home/* /media
<klobster> anyone know why my .asoundrc file locks up my CA0106 (audigy ls) sound card?
<surgy> actually im based off of non carbons :) <<< from the planet vagina
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: he could always boot up into recovery to edit fstab and wipe /home
<intelikey> hitmanWilly not needed.  but yeah
<moralless> intelikey: it's copying...it's got a few gigs to copy
<intelikey> moralless ok when it finishes     sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` /media
<moralless> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> moralless    grep /dev/hdc /etc/fstab         (it should return nothing)
<klobster> how do i start or stop a /etc file?
<moralless> intelikey: it's still copying
<intelikey> ok moralless tell me when you catch up.
<intelikey> klobster startup scripts ?
<flake> I had a weird error, I left my feisty on all night, tried to pull up a couple of items and gave me KDEinit could not open application, like the firefox webbrowser or the terminal utility
<moralless> intelikey: ok, it's a older computer so....
<flake> I installed an update and relogged in, it works now
<klobster> intelikey: yes .asoundrc
<klobster> well asound.conf
<flake> where is the system log?
<intelikey> klobster you don't.   that's a runtime configuration file
<intelikey> flake /var/log/*
<flake> ty
<klobster> intelikey: will it run no matter th name? should I move it elsewher before reboot?
<neoncode> Does anyone know how to read the tempriature of a Core 2 Duo? In Vista I can use a program to read the tempritures of the individual cores. Anyone got an idea of how to do the same thing in Linux?
<flake> I did install a bunch of crap though and removed a couple of others, might have affected it
<moralless> intelikey: i ran the grep command in another tab, and it did as you said
<intelikey> klobster it doesn't  "run"   a program reads it when it starts
<klobster> intelikey: so a name change should do it, no?  asound.conf >> old.asound.conf?
<intelikey> moralless ok      echo '/dev/hdc1 /home ext3 defaults 0 0 ' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<intelikey> klobster yes if you don't want it read then changing the name will stop it.
<klobster> intelikey: and then a reboot?  really?
<intelikey> klobster no
<intelikey> klobster you could but you probably want to free up the space on your root partition first.
<intelikey> wait sorry
<klobster> ??
<intelikey> klobster yes   name mismatch
<intelikey> klobster thought that moralless asked that.... my bad.
<klobster> that's alright.  ok I'm going down...
<intelikey> klobster yes a reboot will then affect the changes
<nzk> How can I get ubuntu to be faster?
<moralless> intelikey: it echoed to the console
<intelikey> moralless yes tee does that    it also wrote to the /etc/fstab file
<intelikey> moralless    grep /dev/hdc /etc/fstab         (it should return the line you just entered within the quotes '')
<moralless> intelikey: returned nothing.
<intelikey> nzk depends on what you mean.    but generally triming ship helps a little.
* intelikey blinks.
<nzk> intelikey, what do you mean
<intelikey> moralless ok... you did copy and paste this whole command in......                                                                                           echo '/dev/hdc1 /home ext3 defaults 0 0 ' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<intelikey> nzk not running things that you don't use/need   turning off eye-candy junk.   things like that.
<moralless> intelikey: yeah, i guess it didn't go through, because i just ran it again, then greped it, and it returned results
<nzk> How do I know if I need something or not
<intelikey> moralless use the up arrow to see what the actual command you ran before was and compair      i'm thinking typo
<intelikey> nzk trial and error ?
<moralless> intelikey: it was a typo
<intelikey> moralless yeah  "yeah, i guess it didn't go through,"  <<< there is extremely little chance of that... :)
<khirr> i've installed apache...but where is my www folder?
<moralless> intelikey: i know, i used to use Red Hat a few years back (i don't remember how to do any though)
<kane_> khirr: /var/www/
<khirr> can i wite there without sudo mode?
<klobster> ok that restored sound, now to figure out why it broke it...
<intelikey> moralless so was it in the last file name ?    if so you should delete the   "ftsab"  you just created by mistake   :)
<moralless> intelikey: deleted, and it's still copying
<kane_> khirr: no
<kane_> its owned by www
<intelikey> moralless ok.      let me ask you this question, while we wait.  "do you know anything about using a 'console' (tty) or is that totally foreign to you?"
<kane_> khirr: you can add yourself to the www-date group though
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: good question, there...
<kane_> er data
<moralless> intelikey: i know a little bit, not enough to really do much though
<xGrantx> ugh
<xGrantx> how do I make beryl set itself as the win manager when it starts?
<intelikey> moralless specificly witching from graphics mode to console mode and back ?      alt+ctrl+f1   and  alt+f7    ?
<xGrantx> it starts but leaves KDE as the win manager
<moralless> intelikey: yeah, but is there any real difference from using konsole or yakuake?
<hitmanWilly> xGrantx: do you have beryl-manager installed?
<xGrantx> yes
<xGrantx> it starts
<hitmanWilly> xGrantx: try switching from there
<xGrantx> I do
<xGrantx> but it's annoying
<intelikey> moralless no not a lot.     but i'm asking because i'll want you to run a command in the console in a minute when the computer catches up but don't want you lost there
<xGrantx> and then two kiba-docks start for no reason
<hitmanWilly> xGrantx: there should be a way to set beryl as the default from there
<xGrantx> I have nothing for kiba-dock in the Autostart directory
<xGrantx> it shouldn't be starting
<moralless> intelikey: ok
<xGrantx> hitmanWilly: yea, I'll look through the Beryl settings
<hitmanWilly> xGrantx: as far as the kiba issue, got no idea
<xGrantx> hitmanWilly: well what other way does a program autostart?
<xGrantx> besides being in the kde Autostart dir
<hitmanWilly> xGrantx: i think beryl has some kind of autostart fuctionality as well, tho im not sure how it works
<xGrantx> hmm
<moralless> intelikey: It's Done.
<redfive> beryl auto start is kinda funky
<xGrantx> yes it is
<redfive> i have 2 beryls starting when i log into kde
<intelikey> moralless let me just give you the commands for the console you can write them down or what ever.     (only two of them)    1. sudo rm -r /home/`whoami` ;sudo mkdir -m 000 /home/`whoami`           2. sudo umount /media ;sudo mount /home
<xGrantx> mine starts then doesn't switch to use beryl, so I have to manually switch
<xGrantx> heh
<redfive> ya, mine does that too
<xGrantx> guess that's why this stuff is still under development
<redfive> beryl is still in devlopment
<xGrantx> so is kiba-dock
<intelikey> moralless you will need to hit ctrl+alt+backspace   and when it gets to the login prompt drop to the console and run those two commands  then back to the gui and login.
<intelikey> moralless that's the whole shbang.   all there was to it.
<redfive> but i love beryl too much to trash talk it
<marke> anybody here able to help with video performance ?
<moralless> intelikey: ok, thanks, i'll come back in here and sat thanks again after i'm done
<intelikey> moralless you did    sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` /media                      like i said when it finishes copying    or did you skip that step ?
<coreymon77> !ask | marke
<ubotu> marke: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<moralless> intelikey: doing it now
<marke> lol
<intelikey> i just remembered that that command was lost in the obscurity while we waited.....  :)
<defcon_> what is the best easy way to install a ftpd on ubuntu?
<moralless> intelikey: ok, it's done, i'll be back in a minute
<marke> my video is slow - using nvidia-glx on a P3 laptop - 1GHz - 32MB vid RAM on GeForece2 card
<marke> vid is gittery when watching a DVD
<intelikey> ok
<marke> Screen draws are a bit slow too
<marke> Funny thing is that
<marke> when I first boot the system stuff scrolls super fast in a shell, but
<marke> after a few minutes it slows down
<marke> ????
<marke> using edgy - default install - only adds I made was nvidia-glx driver and some tools (firefox, tor, etc)
<BenWhitey> hey
<BenWhitey> is peter here?
<marke> defcon: use apt or adept to install packages
<intelikey> deselect aptitude or synaptic  are also options
<intelikey> dselect  sorry
<marke> defcon: try something like this in a shell "sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd"
<intelikey> proftpd - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<defcon_> marke, is proftpd easy to configure
<defcon_> or pureftpd
<whitepyro> Man i love when people call me for pc help LOL
<intelikey> vsftpd - The Very Secure FTP Daemon
<marke> dunno - i use pure-ftpd - easy enough
<whitepyro> friends hd just failed after 7 months moowah.....
<intelikey> ftpd - FTP server
<marke> why would my video run fast after loggin in to KDE but slow down after a few minutes?
<intelikey> whitepyro send it to me and i'll use it another seven years
<intelikey> :)
<BenWhitey> lol
<intelikey> marke memory leak
<intelikey> system loading up.
<marke> makes sense.  how come once I was able to watch a DVD no problem - then I reloaded edgy and now I can't. No difference in install - both default
<marke> when i watch now it's gittery
<marke> audio is good, screen looks like a slide show
<intelikey> differance somewhere.
<khirr> my wine startedup as win98, how can i startup it as XP?
<whitepyro> intelikey: LOL windows fubarded his system as he tried to print.. Now thats funny
<BenWhitey> was peter here earlier?
<intelikey> whitepyro  ?
<moralless> intelikey: everything's working great
<intelikey> moralless yes and ?
<intelikey> oh you are surprised   ?
<intelikey> hmmm....
<intelikey> :)
<defcon_> I need a ftpd like servu for ubuntu
<defcon_> easy to set up etc
<defcon_> something I dont need to create a user on my box and get hacked
<intelikey> ok all joking aside.   you're welcoma moralless
<hitmanWilly> !ftp | defcon_
<ubotu> defcon_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<moralless> intelikey: no, just happy, no i have room for my music and movies
<RadiantFire> defcon_: ssh?
<defcon_> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<defcon_> !vsftpd >>defcon
<defcon_> !vsftpd >defcon
<intelikey> moralless also you have a lot of free space in the system you can use as you need.
<defcon_> !vsftpd > defcon
<defcon_> hm
<hitmanWilly> defcon_: try the !info flag
<defcon_> !info vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 408 kB
<marke> ftp me over some performance :-)
* intelikey makes a documents dir in /usr/local/    and makes it world writable so all users can share a cenrtal documents dir.      
<moralless> intelikey: i know
<marke> and some cash :-)
<marke> lol
<BenWhitey> so, is anyone good with wifi, madwifi, etc. ?
<marke> Ben: what do you need?
<intelikey> BenWhitey !i
<BenWhitey> marke: i'm nto sure, i need help LOL
<BenWhitey> i can't get my wifi working on my laptop
<marke> me too - that's why I bought tequila .
<BenWhitey> haha
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: what model card?
<marke> what card do you have?
<BenWhitey> 1sec let me get it
<marke> Three margaritas and counting....
<BenWhitey>  AR5212
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: what brand?
<BenWhitey> i installed madwifi but it doesn't seem to help
<BenWhitey> Atheros Communications
<redfive> dam, i updated kubuntu and it panicked on bootup
<intelikey> redfive it happens
<marke> what's the problem you have with the ar5212?
<redfive> glad i got it back
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: have you tried checking it on google? there may be some known issues/workarounds
<BenWhitey> <marke> I can't connect to my wireless network
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> ive tried
<BenWhitey> ive tried installing madwifi drivers
<BenWhitey> i can't seem to get it to work
<redfive> thers no system restore in linux
<marke> you using WEP or WPA?
<BenWhitey> nope, open network
<marke> does the card show in the System Settings -> Network ?
<intelikey> redfive no we just reload.  :)
<BenWhitey> yes
<redfive> ya!
<BenWhitey> i can scan and see the network i want to connect to and my neighbors networks
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: or reinstall :)
<marke> so that means the system sees the card and loads drivers.
<redfive> its a fun activity
<intelikey> Q.   what do linux users do?
<intelikey> A.   they install software.
<marke> so you need to enter the SSID, right?  What happens when you do that ?
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i'm out for a while.
<hitmanWilly> and waste a lot of time on irc...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly that too
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> i did
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you and Jucato take care of while i'm gone,   k
<BenWhitey> it doesn't connect
<marke> Ben: paste in your /etc/network/interfaces here....
<hitmanWilly> gotcha...
<BenWhitey> i'm on windows
<BenWhitey> lol
<RadiantFire> not here... on a pastebin
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> i know
<marke> wherever
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: does the router have some kind of filtering set up?
<RadiantFire> BenWhitey: so I'm sorry, you can see the networks but can't join them?
<BenWhitey> in windows it works great
<RadiantFire> BenWhitey: what goes wrong in linux? you just can't connect?
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> it stalls at 28%
<redfive> linux users compile softwaer
<marke> in your interfaces file you outta see something under ath0 probably that has wireless-essid and possibly wireless-key
<BenWhitey> no
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: how long do you let it sit?
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> a long time
<BenWhitey> it fials
<BenWhitey> and just says disconnected
<BenWhitey> everything in interfaces is auto
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: does it give any other info? or just the 28%?
<marke> Ben: you can try manually putting in your ssid and then restarting the networking - I've had to do that before with my Atheros
<RadiantFire> BenWhitey: what kind of card is it?
<marke> RF: Atheros - AR5212
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/5qDfqT72.html
<RadiantFire> roflmao, parsed as c++, I am amused
<RadiantFire> anyway
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> thats the one i always use
<RadiantFire> i'm a bad coder, I forgot what the auto keyword does
<BenWhitey> easy for me to remember its site for some reason
<RadiantFire> BenWhitey: have you tried doing it form the terminal... I've had network manager flake out on me before
<BenWhitey> yes
<kane_> Hey i think i just wiped my partion that had my grub, i have another grub on this partion here, how do i make sure that this grub will be loaded
<BenWhitey> i have tried many things
<kane_> you get what im saying?
<RadiantFire> BenWhitey: what does dhclient say?
<hitmanWilly> kane_: set up to boot from the drive its on in bios
<BenWhitey> ok this is going ot be a pain to type out
<kane_> hrm ok.
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> gimme a few min
<marke> Ben: Under the "auto ath0" -> "iface" lines, add a line like this: wireless-essid myrouterssid - where myrouterssid is the name of the router
<hitmanWilly> kane_: if possible, don't change the drive order, just boot from that drive, changing drive order can screw up grub
<kane_> yeah i dont think i changed the drive order, i just had installed PClinuxOS on another partion and it was using that version of grub to boot.
<kane_> but i just wiped that partion out.
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> do you still want me to type out dhclient?
<BenWhitey> or should i do that first and try dhclient again
<hitmanWilly> kane_: worst case scenario is it doesn't boot right, maybe give you an error 15
<marke> Ben: if you add that line to your interfaces file, then restart networking "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" then start
<hitmanWilly> kane_: in that case you'll need to edit grub's config files to change the drives around
<BenWhitey> so i add it underneath the iface line?
<BenWhitey> just want to make sure i don't screw up
<hitmanWilly> marke: he could just use the restart option too
<hitmanWilly> marke: ie /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BenWhitey> ok
<kane_> hitmanWilly: not menu.lst, im i looking for the device map?
<hitmanWilly> kane_: just change around menu.lst to reflect the new drive order
<BenWhitey> i just did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hitmanWilly> kane_: ie changing hd(0,0) to hd(1,0) or whatever
<kane_> ah
<kane_> ok
<hitmanWilly> kane_: grub just goes off of the bios drive order
<BenWhitey> ok it didn't work
<kane_> hrm. i see.
<BenWhitey> its a really long paste though
<kane_> thanks muchly
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<klobster> what is the sound system that Kubuntu uses by default?  and how do I restart it?
<hitmanWilly> klobster: kde or the entire system?
<kane_> klobster: well if you are using kde youre prolly thinking of arts.
<BenWhitey> that didn't work
<klobster> Not sure the one I restart in the sound system control panel?
<hitmanWilly> klobster: ok, that's arts
<klobster> thank you.  How do i restart it?
<hitmanWilly> klobster: artsd is the daemon
<hitmanWilly> klobster: disable then reenable the sound system in kcontrol
<BenWhitey> any ideas guys???
<klobster> hitmanWilly that's how it got locked up...
<marke> you got the right ssid in the ath0 section on a line by itself?
<hitmanWilly> klobster: killall artsd then rerun it
<BenWhitey> yup
<BenWhitey> wireless-essid unique
<marke> you sure the router isn't requiring wep or wpa?
<BenWhitey> yes
<BenWhitey> positive
<kane_> BenWhitey: and are you sure your neighbors are not using mac filtering?
<BenWhitey> open network
<BenWhitey> i'm connecting to my open network
<dr_willis> Hmm.  i wonder how many other people are checking out the Dell Linux box's
<BenWhitey> i'm just too lazy to secure it, and i don't really care if people use it
<dr_willis> laptop they offer dosent seem too bad.
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: not me, i build my own :)
<kane_> dr_willis: id like to pick up the laptop.
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  so do i.. but i cant beat their  prices.
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: plus i have some issues with the crap hardware dell sends out
<marke> lemme check something
<BenWhitey> i got a lenovo tablet for like 1900$ including shipping and tax, 1.83 core duo 100gb 7200rpm drive
<dr_willis> been having the same  build your own/buy arguments all week.
<BenWhitey> its pretty sick
<BenWhitey> now if i could just get the wifi working it would be perfect
<klobster> HitmanWilly do i need to sudo the artsd daemon?  (BTW: the dellbuntu boxen look pretty nice)
<hitmanWilly> klobster: i dont think so, but maybe
<kane_> BenWhitey: what card are you using.
<klobster> decent dellbunut lappies start at what 590?
<marke> under System Settings -> Network Settings, what is the "interface" name?
<dr_willis> dell one i just priced was $888
<klobster> *dellbuntu
<dr_willis> dident go all out for the high end. :) just upgraded a few.
<klobster> with sudo I got this error:
<klobster> Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-root"
<klobster> can't create mcop directory
<dr_willis> compared to some of the other dell systems. theur linux boxs are more customizeable..
<hitmanWilly> "dude, you're gettin' ubuntu!!"
<BenWhitey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450987
* hitmanWilly ducks
<BenWhitey> thats my post from earlier
<BenWhitey> has a whole bunch of info
<BenWhitey> nobody really answered it
<BenWhitey> but i installed kubuntu again
<BenWhitey> so the interface file is different
<BenWhitey> but the rest i think is generally the same
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how I would go about installing Wolfenstein Enemy Territory?
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  i installed it ages ago.
<klobster> ok cant be artsd, because it is still locked.
<kane_> BenWhitey: have you just tried the tool provided with your ubuntu install?
<BenWhitey> <kane_> which tool?
<BenWhitey> knetworkmanager ?
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: I can only find an executable for download on the website.
<kane_> i'm trying to remember...
<BenWhitey> <kane_> on my previous instalation it woudln't even open. on this one it opens
<K-Ryan> Google around for a Linux version I guess?
<kane_> its not knetworkmanger.
<hitmanWilly> klobster: have you tried restarting X?
<BenWhitey> i'm using madwifi drivers
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  check that linux gamers tome site
<BenWhitey> but they didn't change anything
<lascar> dr_willis: good evening
<ardchoille> How do I disable certain keys? I want to disable the printscreen key.
<dr_willis> disable it from doing what?
<ardchoille> From working
<BenWhitey> <kane_> any ideas?
<dr_willis> never noticed it doing much. :)
<ardchoille> The printscreen key launches ksnapshot
<klobster> HitmanWilly: I know that will work, I have been trying to refrain from the bad habits I picked up from windows.
<marke> Ben: under the System Settings -> Networking Settings, what
<marke> is the "interface" name listed there for your card?
<dr_willis> check the keybinding/settings under kde yet? thats a kde feature.
<ko12upt> anyone know how i can turn this into a panel its just some icons .png for now so everyone can see what im doing this is in ubuntu but i dont think anyone in there knows how this is what im doing anyone intrested in helping me with some questions i have http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/24/f_Screenshotm_af2b97c.png look at this first the bottom is suppose to be a customized pannel but its not its icons put together i want to mak
<ko12upt> e a panel from this any help would be appreciated ] 
<BenWhitey> <kane_> yup
<BenWhitey> <kane_> it is enabled
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Already disabled it there a long time ago, seems the kb shortcut is still in effect.
<dr_willis> id say ask in #kde
<BenWhitey> <kane_> but it does have IP 169.254.5.58
<dr_willis> may be getting used by some other task/settings
<hitmanWilly> klobster: an X restart isn't really a bad habit unless the error repeats itself multiple times, then you have config issues
<BenWhitey> maybe i should change the IP manually
<BenWhitey> but i don't want to mess anything up
<marke> 169..x.x.x is the auto config network - for when a card can't get an address otherwise.
<hitmanWilly> klobster: not a reboot, just restarting X
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Ah, ok, thanks
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> ok, so should i manually configure it
<marke> when you see that addy it means the card can't talk on the network using DHCP to get an address
<kane_> BenWhitey: ah found it wlassistant was the tool i was thinking off.
<marke> no, manual config won't help you unless you can connect to the router - so what's the interface name? eth0 or ath0?
<BenWhitey> <kane_> does that come with the default install?
<kane_> ive had good luck with in in the past.
<BenWhitey> ath0
<BenWhitey> or do i need to install it via apt-get
<kane_> it came with my girlfriends default install but i dont see it on mine.
<kane_> i just apt got it.
<marke> so ath0 shows up in the System Settings -> Network Settings?
<BenWhitey> <marke> yes with a 169.*.*.* IP
<BenWhitey> do you have the code to get it?
<BenWhitey> (i'm new to linux)
<marke> OK - so when you put the wireless-essid name in interfaces you put that under the ath0 section?
<BenWhitey> i di
<BenWhitey> nothing changed
<BenWhitey> yup
<kane_> BenWhitey: sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<marke> i've had similar trouble. I manually put my essid in the interfaces file, and rebooted, and it worked. had to reboot though because of some unknown issue with the network layer.
<kane_> linux wireless support is a litte underwhelming.
<lascar> how do i get root-level access to a kubuntu distro from a live cd?
<aalleva> Hola!
<dr_willis> wirelss support under all os's is underwhelming...
<kane_> lascar: you start out with it if i recall.
<kane_> dr_willis: agreed.
<lascar> i don't
<aalleva> Hola!! alguien q hable espaol?
<kane_> but i think linux has it worse.
<dr_willis> perhaps with wireless-n the companies will get their acts together.
<BenWhitey> ok
<K-Ryan> !es | aalleva
<ubotu> aalleva: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BenWhitey> should i try rebooting?
<aalleva> gracias!
<BenWhitey> or should i try wlassistant first?
<kane_> BenWhitey: either or.  Ive found rebooting sometimes helps with wireless issues.
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: I found a .x86.run, will that work?
<kane_> for some crazy reazon.
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i'll reboot first
<hitmanWilly> everyone seems to think that windows support is better, but that's just because companies write software add on drivers for it
<marke> I would try rebooting, ya. Make sure the wireless-essid is still in your interfaces file in case the GUI took it out. Then reboot.
<kane_> hitmanWilly: of course.
<kane_> still doesnt change that the linux has it worse off.
<BenWhitey> ok
<marke> ubuntu wifi support is pretty good compared to some other distros I've seen.
<hitmanWilly> if windows had to stand on its own like nix does, it wouldn't even be worth the DVD's it came on
<BenWhitey> rebooting, lets see what happens
<kane_> i agree.
<kane_> ive used linux soley for about 5 or 6 years.
<marke> ya, keeping chatting with us while you reboot :-)
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  run it and see. :) it may be a self-installing-executable. I advice installing it just for the one user
<kane_> and windows XP has some pretty intresting wireless issues.
<BenWhitey> it does
<BenWhitey> but it has better driver support IMO
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: Well I mean it's a big file I'd like to know if it would work before waiting all that time =P
<K-Ryan> But I'll try
<marke> XP means Xtra Speshul
<kane_> oh yeah it does. linux will ge tthere though.
<dr_willis> kane_,  yea.. gotta love it when you need to decide to use 'the windows tools' or the 'wireless card makers' tools.
<kane_> its made huge strides in the last few years.
<hitmanWilly> and neither works right :)
<kane_> dr_willis: agreed.  i do support for some wireless modems.
<kane_> and they intefere with each other.
<lascar> and with dell working with Canonical for their Linux pcs...
<kane_> its pretty hot.
<dr_willis> kane_,  my idea of 'wireless support' is to  run wires. :)
<kane_> yeah i'm a big fan of wired anyway.  Wireless to me is kinda shady
* hitmanWilly managed to get his laptops wireless working pretty good...intel chip
<BenWhitey> wtf
<BenWhitey> my laptop won't turn on
<marke> wireless is basically microwave - and that is VERY bad for DNA and brain cells....
<BenWhitey> i typed "reboot" into console
<BenWhitey> sudo reboot
<dr_willis> kane_,  ubuntu got my laptop wireless going. :)
<BenWhitey> and its died or something
<lascar> marke: wireless = radio waves
<kane_> i managed to get my girls wireless going well too, i think its using ath chipset.
<K-Ryan> Hey guys when I get a new computer do you think I'd be able to ask for no Vista and get a lower price?
<ko12upt> this is what im doing anyone intrested in helping me with some questions i have http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/24/f_Screenshotm_af2b97c.png look at this first the bottom is suppose to be a customized pannel but its not its icons put together i want to make a panel from this any help would be appreciated
<marke> wireless = radio waves = Ghz spectrum = microwaves spectrum = DNA damage and brain cells damage
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  doubtfull
<kane_> K-Ryan: you should check out the ubuntu dells, maybe.
<BenWhitey> any idea how to turn on my laptop?
<dr_willis> looking at the ubuntu-dells right now. :)
<dr_willis> not badly priced.
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: good luck, of course you could always ask for a refund from M$
<BenWhitey> the power button doesn't seem to be working
<K-Ryan> BenWhitey: Button?
<RadiantFire> i am made sad that kubuntu isn't on them... at least they are guaranteed to work with linux if it comes preinstalled, and thats enough for me
<marke> wtf?  take the battery out - unplug the laptop - plug it all back in and try again
<lascar> marke: ghz spectrum includes a variety of waves, including gamma.  some are more damaging than others, obviously.  But wi-fi isn't one of those.
<K-Ryan> How good is a Dell?
<BenWhitey> what does "reboot" do in console?
<RadiantFire> reboots the computer
<K-Ryan> I've only had a Gateway and this Sony Vaio
<RadiantFire> it is an alias for shutdown -r now
<BenWhitey> hmm
<BenWhitey> thats what i did
<marke> reboot shuts down the OS and makes it re-post from BIOS
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  reasonable i hear.
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: they were crap last time i tried one
<BenWhitey> and it seems to have died
<kane_> K-Ryan: the ubuntu tells start off 100 buicks cheaper.
<ko12upt> im taking it as no one knows how to do this
<kane_> K-Ryan: ive had good luck with them, but i normally build my own.
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: How long ago was it?
<marke> if you decide to toss it send it to me :-)
<K-Ryan> kane_: That's kind of an option here, to be honest I've got everything I want but I need a better processor.
<marke> I have 4 Dell laptops ... pretty good so far - 6 years later
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: about the height of the dude campaign, a friend had one...forget which model...complete crap
<kane_> K-Ryan: i would just pick up another proc then.
<ko12upt> this is what im doing anyone intrested in helping me with some questions i have http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/24/f_Screenshotm_af2b97c.png look at this first the bottom is suppose to be a customized pannel but its not its icons put together i want to make a panel from this any help would be appreciated
<ko12upt> check this out does anyone know how to turn taht into a panelk
<ko12upt> panel
<marke> Ben: did you take out the battery and power chord?
<K-Ryan> Oh yeah, did I mention my dvd drive is stuck, my cd drive is becoming stuck, and they're riveted in the case...
<BenWhitey> <marke> no, the battery light is on
<K-Ryan> I forget about that sometimes because I'm so used to it not working...
<marke> is the machine powered off?
<RadiantFire> i'm not sure what exactly do you want ko12upt?
<BenWhitey> <marke> i don't know
<marke> is the drive light on?
<BenWhitey> <marke> the light is suppsed to go off when its off, but its on
<marke> or blinking?
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: riveted!?! wtf is that S***
<BenWhitey> <marke> the hard drive is not blinking
<BenWhitey> <marke> it is solid on
<K-Ryan> Well the drives aren't, but they're in a section that you can't get them out of.
<BenWhitey> <marke> it is the battery light
<K-Ryan> It's bs
<BenWhitey> wait
<marke> if you think there's no disk IO and then force it to turn off by holding the power button down for several secs - that might work - it works on Dell
<BenWhitey> it is humming
<BenWhitey> so it must be on
<dr_willis> because it dosent know the words?
<BenWhitey> maybe its hybernating
<kane_> yeah that works with almost all new computers.
<BenWhitey> hibernating
<K-Ryan> dr_willis: hahaha
<hitmanWilly> K-Ryan: that has to be a deliberate tactic to force you to buy a new one when something simple breaks...no other explanation
<klobster> ko12upt do you want to add another panel, or custom design a panel?
<ko12upt> custom design
<K-Ryan> hitmanWilly: Probably
<ko12upt> look at that link
<ko12upt> this is what im doing anyone intrested in helping me with some questions i have http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/24/f_Screenshotm_af2b97c.png look at this first the bottom is suppose to be a customized pannel but its not its icons put together i want to make a panel from this any help would be appreciated
<marke> well if it's doing hibernating then wake it back up and reboot.
<BenWhitey> exclelent
<BenWhitey> i held down the button and it works
<ko12upt> take a look at it thats just a link for now so you can see what im doing
<marke> that's a secret - don't tell anyone :-)
<adrian> hola
<ko12upt> my panel isnt done yet and i need to figure out how to turn it into one
<K-Ryan> Hola adrian
<kane_> ko
<adrian> puedo hacer una consulta?
<K-Ryan> !es | adrian
<kane_> ko12upt: how are you trying to do that, exactly?
<ubotu> adrian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<adrian> estoy conectandome por un modem usb adsl
<K-Ryan> Thought ubotu was broken again...
<ko12upt> i need to mask it
<ko12upt> but i dont know how
<ko12upt> lol kane you like that they are just icons
<ko12upt> placed together
<BenWhitey> ok, i'm still not on the net
<ko12upt> neat effect too bad they dont work yet
<BenWhitey> i'll try installing that thingy
<BenWhitey> sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<ko12upt> this is in gnome so i dont know if you guys know anything about this im
<adrian> hola?
<K-Ryan> Do you guys think it would be cheaper to get a new motherboard(because the processor probably wouldn't work on the current one), new dvd drive, or just a new computer?
<ko12upt> just fustrated no one has any ideas
<K-Ryan> !es|adrian
<ubotu> adrian: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ko12upt> and i cant find a tutorial
<maltaethiron> Hey, what's the sudo apt-get command for flash?
<maltaethiron> for firefox*
<kane_> ko12upt: sorry i still dont really understand what you are trying to do per se...
<K-Ryan> Err, new motherboard+processor+dvd drive
<maltaethiron> like, flash for firefox
<adrian> si, si, pero una pregunta, estoy conectado, pero no puedo navegar, hago ping y anda, q puede ser, los DNS andan bien
<Sergo-Kubuntu> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane_> maltaethiron: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kane_> i think.
<kane_> i always install it via automatix now-a-days.
<K-Ryan> Personas de mucho ayuda estan en #kubuntu-es
<maltaethiron> thanks
<BenWhitey> ok, connecting to my network failed
<ko12upt> Kane im trying to turn that into a panel, Right now its just a couple of icons over a transparent panel im trying to turn those images into a panel
<BenWhitey> should i manually configure it?
<K-Ryan> Personas aqui no hablan espanol, lo siento
<ko12upt> I just placed them like that so you can get an idea of what it will look like
<marke> Ben: I would manually config it and then try restarting the network layer "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" and start
<adrian> ok, gracias
<K-Ryan> de nada ;)
<marke> or if you use the GUI to do the config then it will restart networking for you
<BenWhitey> kk
<kane_> ko12upt: i must be stupid, because i dont see any icons in that picture.  Just import down at the bottom.
<marke> did you DL wlassistant and try that yet?/
<ko12upt> yes
<ko12upt> thats an icon
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> i'm using it now
<ko12upt> so is the other one next to it
<BenWhitey> what do i put as broadcast? 192.168.1.255?
<marke> OK, I don't know if wlassistant will restart the net - never used it -
<ko12upt> thats not a panel i want those images to be a panel
<marke> one sec...
<kane_> ko12upt: could you not get one of the many docker type applications and just use a custom background?
<marke> ya i think it's .255
<ko12upt> nope :P im makeing this definate
<BenWhitey> ok let me try
<kane_> outside of doing that kind of think, i'm thinking you would require some serious coding.
<BenWhitey> whats netmask?
<BenWhitey> is that subnet mask?
<dr_willis> anyone recall the name of this embeded-linux device i saw the other day.. looked sort of like a pillow-deskclock you could program
<marke> manual config - oh - right - you can do that but unless you can connect to the router it won't work - most likely.
<dr_willis> cumly chumbly chunbely?
<marke> netmask is probably 255.255.255.0
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: try 255.255.2555.0
<hitmanWilly> er 255.255.255.0
<BenWhitey> yea, well the dhcp connection fails
<BenWhitey> yeah
<kane_> BenWhitey: can you connect to the network in windows?
<kane_> or, does this tablet connect to any other networks?
<marke> or do you have another card you can try?
<BenWhitey> god
<BenWhitey> yes
<BenWhitey> sorry my mom was being a BITCH and took over my comptuer so she could write some email
<BenWhitey> ok what do i put for domain?
<BenWhitey> in windows its fine
<BenWhitey> linux is the only issue
<BenWhitey> i can scan and see all the networks around
<BenWhitey> and i see them in wireless assistant
<BenWhitey> but i can't connect
<BenWhitey> what do i put for domain?
<BenWhitey> no i don't hvae another card
<BenWhitey> it works fine in windows
<BenWhitey> perfect 48 or 54mbps connection
<lascar> nobody knows how toi get root-level access to a kubuntu distro from a live cd?
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: have you tried connecting via the cmd line? seeing what errors get spit out?
<marke> that's interesting - could be DHCP problem, maybe. This is a clean install ?
<ardchoille> lascar: When running the livecd, just use sudo
<BenWhitey> yup
<hitmanWilly> reinstall dhcpd?
<lascar> not root, but the access to the hd
<BenWhitey> its a clean install
<K-Ryan> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<marke> did you ever check output from dhclient taht someone suggested? I forget
<BenWhitey> i didn't type it up
<BenWhitey> its soo long
<BenWhitey> i'll connect my ethernet and paste it in
<ardchoille> lascar: I did this yesterday showing off Ubuntu: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<BenWhitey> 1sec
<kane_> BenWhitey: try typing: dhclient ath0
<BenWhitey> so hold up
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, midi files, TiMidity++ ?
<BenWhitey> should i stop with the manual config with wireless assistant?
<hitmanWilly> kane_: i think he meant the paste was to long to hand type out
<marke> i would, ya. set it to DHCP.
<Sergo-Kubuntu> what is the time now
<kane_> no, i know.  Ive had to do it on wireless cards before though, running the dhclient again.
<marke> manual config gives your card an addy but the card has nowhere to send traffic. so it doesn't help.
<BenWhitey> ok
<marke> on wired card that might help, but not wifi
<lascar> ardchoille: brb
<kane_> BenWhitey: if all else fails you can try ndiswrapper
<BenWhitey> ok
<klobster> ko12upt: ok you asked a gnome question in a kde channel, but I almost have an answer for you so hold on
<ko12upt> klobster k
<ko12upt> thanks sorry i have three channels open and im a little tired :)
<marke> ndiswrapper is a wrapper for Windows drivers isn't it?
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/909jrw12.html
<ko12upt> yes
<BenWhitey> damn it, i typed it wrong
<ko12upt> marke it uses the windows drivers ndiswrapper -i then the driver
<K-Ryan> Is there a system behind how people's names get colored in Konversation? I've noticed that people always have the same color name?
<K-Ryan> Err, the second part wasn't a question.
<ko12upt> marke it has to be an .inf file though and if there are cabinets you need to extract them
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/909Jrw12.html
<ko12upt> using unshield
<BenWhitey> there we go
<Jack333> hwo do i change the default midi port to timidity
<Jack333> like when i try to play midi, i hear nothing , but if i use a command for timidity and then set the program to timidity port, it works
<Jack333> but this one midi app i have doesnt let me select alternate ports
<Jack333> so how can i make timidity the default midi port/player thing
<marke> you don't happen to have a firewall blocking port 67 do you ben?
<ko12upt> BenWhitey do this iwconfig
<ko12upt> and paste out the file
<klobster> ko12upt: I don't know much about gnome, but I believe this should point the way for you: http://www.natewelch.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=41
<BenWhitey> i don't think so
<BenWhitey> you mean in kubuntu?
<ko12upt> and paste out the input to pastebin
<ko12upt> BenWhitey iwconfig then paste out the read out to pastebin
<klobster> ko12upt: elseif install avant?
<ko12upt> klobster
<ko12upt> think that just might work
<oldwest> Hi All - trying to watch Divx using Firefox - Have following players etc. installed - running edgy - Gxine - Kaffeine w/mozilla plugins - KMplayer - Mplayer - VLC Media Player - Xine movie player w/mozilla PLUGINS _ w32codecs - Any idea's - Not sure what to try next ? ? ?
<ko12upt> ill leave the panel below it and see if i can make it work
<BenWhitey> wtf, pastebin isn't working
<marke> ya - if you did a default install there's nothing block port 67 - do iwconfig and paste the output, ko12upt suggested.
<ko12upt> ben where does it say you have a connection
<kane_> oldwest: i think you need mplayerplug-in
<BenWhitey> ath0
<ko12upt> theres your problem
<BenWhitey> 1 Mb/s connection
<ko12upt> iwconfig ath0 essid then your essid
<BenWhitey> 802.11g
<BenWhitey> ive done that
<BenWhitey> it says the essid in iwconfig
<oldwest> kane - have mplayer and all dependencies i believe
<ko12upt> iwconfig ath0 key restricted then key here
<BenWhitey> open network
<kane_> no, mplayerplug-in is the mozilla plugin for mplayer.
<ko12upt> iwconfig ath0 mode Managed
<ko12upt> Ben then do this
<BenWhitey> its already managed
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/QgoyPC81.html
<ko12upt> iwconfig ath0 essid and type it here iwconfig ath0 mode Managed then type dhcpcd ath0
<ko12upt> your done
<ko12upt> ben just do that
<ko12upt> or if dhcpcd doesnt work
<ko12upt> do ifdown ath0
<BenWhitey> ive done all that before
<ko12upt> then do ifup ath0
<klobster> ko12upt: leave the panel below?  It looked like it would use your custom graphic AS the panel, no?
<BenWhitey> i'm happy to do it again
<ko12upt> yea
<ko12upt> klobster it will
<BenWhitey> did you look at my iwconfig ?
<ko12upt> hold on
<klobster> ko12upt: oh.  Actually thats a neat idea, i may have to look into it for the K'
<ko12upt> BenWhitey jsut do as i say
<BenWhitey> hah
<ko12upt> trust me
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i'll try it
<ko12upt> yea
<oldwest> kane - what should i search for in synapitics?
<ko12upt> thats just saying that your wireless is working
<ko12upt> or your eth is working
<ko12upt> if you type that out it will work
<ko12upt> klobster like that hu
<kane_> oldwest: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer should do it.
<ko12upt> and i did the graphics with gimp
<ko12upt> Klobster you should be able to do it in kubuntu add a panel remove the old one make the new panel transparent then make some icons like i did
<ko12upt> and adjust them to your needs
<BenWhitey> ok it didn't work
<BenWhitey> i'll give you the full paste
<klobster> yeah, it seemed simple enough after reading that.  I really liked the background, you did that yourself?
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/iyqXtV50.html
<ko12upt> BenWhitey iwconfig ath0 essid unique then  iwconfig ath0 mode Managed then dhcpcd ath0 if dhcpcd isnt there then this step sudo apt-get install dhcpcd then do the dhcpcd ath0
<BenWhitey> i did
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i'll apt-get it
<BenWhitey> did you look at my paste?
<ko12upt> BenWhitey
<ko12upt> sudo apt-get install dhcpcd
<BenWhitey> ok done
<BenWhitey> installed it
<ko12upt> then follow above
<BenWhitey> let me redo those commands
<ko12upt> hold on
<BenWhitey> ok
<ko12upt> before you get to dhcpcd do this ifdown ath0
<BenWhitey> kk
<BenWhitey> should i disconnect my ethernet for this?
<BenWhitey> would it make a difference?
<BenWhitey> trying to connect to the router wireless when i'm already conneced via wire
<ko12upt> no
<ko12upt> its fine
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> well i typed in: sudo dhcpcd ath0
<BenWhitey> and it looks like its frozen
<BenWhitey> up no
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> done
<ko12upt> :)
<BenWhitey> now what?
<BenWhitey> iwconfig?
<ko12upt> your connected
<marke> lol
<BenWhitey> i don't thinks o
<ko12upt> marke all from gnome
<kane_> type ifconfig
<kane_> see if youre wifi gets an address
<kane_> er your.
<ko12upt> kane hes is using dhcpcd
<kane_> aahhh, so he is.
<ko12upt> :)_
<ko12upt> i changed him over i find that ifup messes up sometimes
<ko12upt> also told him to do a ifdown
<BenWhitey> um
<kane_> yeah ive had issues.
<BenWhitey> i'm not connected
<marke> doh
<ko12upt> lol
<kane_> heh.
<ko12upt> hold on
<BenWhitey> i can't ping my router
<BenWhitey> i unpluged my ethernet
<ko12upt> and
<BenWhitey> and i typed:
<BenWhitey> ping 192.168.1.1
<BenWhitey> and its unreachable
<BenWhitey> wtf
<ko12upt> did you try to connect to the internet
<BenWhitey> but in wireless assitant it says i'm connected
<oldwest> kane - are u still there - had to answer phone - went and checked synaptics for mozilla-mplayer - synaptics shows it's installed - any other idea's?
<ko12upt> yes you are
<marke> now i'm confused 8)
<ko12upt> hes a numb nut lol
<BenWhitey> i don't think so
<ko12upt> no offense
<marke> could be this fourth margarita - dunno - gotta have another to figure it out
<ko12upt> ben does it say your connected
<BenWhitey> i'm trying to ping google now
<BenWhitey> yes
<BenWhitey> but i'm not
<BenWhitey> i don't thinks
<BenWhitey> a tleast
<marke> try the browser
<ko12upt> well unplug the eth
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> i did
<BenWhitey> thats why i'm not connected
<ko12upt> then try connecting to the net
<BenWhitey> "an error has occured while loading page http://www.google.com"
<BenWhitey> oh
<BenWhitey> my ip is 169 now
<BenWhitey> maybe thats why
<ko12upt> omg
<BenWhitey> i'll manually set it
<BenWhitey> ok?
<ko12upt> all the commands i gave you should work
<BenWhitey> well
<ko12upt> yes manually configure
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i think i have to disconnect first
<BenWhitey> to then reconnect
<BenWhitey> ok?
<BenWhitey> or should i manually set my ip via console
<ko12upt> how bout this
<ko12upt> restart the computer
<ko12upt> aww hold on
<ko12upt> did you do a ndiswrapper -m too
<BenWhitey> i'm using madwifi
<BenWhitey> i don't have ndiswrapper
<ko12upt> aww okay restart the computer
<ko12upt> should work when it boots again
* BenWhitey crosses his fingers
* BenWhitey starts chanting budhist chants
<ko12upt> :)
<BenWhitey> wtf
<BenWhitey> something happened to my computer
<BenWhitey> its the same thign as before
<BenWhitey> hte screen isn't loading
<BenWhitey> there was the loading screen for kubuntu
<BenWhitey> and now its black
<oscar> how do i find what wireless driver is being used
<ko12upt> hmm
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i held down the power button
<BenWhitey> it shutdown
<BenWhitey> and i turned it back on
<ko12upt> okay
<BenWhitey> loading kubuntu, lets hope it works
<ko12upt> k
<BenWhitey> in the future, i will not "restart" only shutdown
<ko12upt> :)
<BenWhitey> and then turn on
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i'm in kubuntu
<BenWhitey> now what?
<ko12upt> okay
<ko12upt> check your connections tab
<ko12upt> see if its connected
<BenWhitey> no it doesn't
<BenWhitey> i'm "connecting"
<ko12upt> k
<BenWhitey> in wireless assitant
<BenWhitey> "connection failed"
<ko12upt> hm
<ko12upt> okay this is how i see it
<ko12upt> your driver is working for one its finding your network
<ko12upt> something is stopping the connection
<ko12upt> firewall?
<oscar> is there other networks you could try connecting to.  (Just a thought)
<BenWhitey> does kubuntu have one built in?
<ko12upt> yes
<BenWhitey> they are encryped
<BenWhitey> how do i turn this ish off
<ko12upt> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ko12upt> :)
<BenWhitey> would a firewall on my laptop stop it from connecting to my router?
<marke> yikes - forget the iptables command - use Firestarter instead
<BenWhitey> firestarter is not installed
<marke> it could if it blocks port 97 - doesn't block it on my system with no firewall mods
<marke> you have to install firestarter
<oscar> do you have access to your router from a different computer
<marke> it's a GUI control for iptables - pretty simple to use
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> im on my wireless network on this computer (in windows)
<ko12upt> okay benWhitey
<oscar> log into your router and open it completely up.  No wep or anything.
<BenWhitey> no wep no encryption
<BenWhitey> trust me
<BenWhitey> its all open
<ko12upt> do you have the windows drivers for that driver
<BenWhitey> no mac filters
<ko12upt> err
<oscar> oh dang
<ko12upt> hardware
<BenWhitey> no nothing
<BenWhitey> you could drive up to my house ans start using it (that is if you could get yoru wifi driver to work)
<oscar> ha ha.
<BenWhitey> its the wrt54g
<ko12upt> if you can find something for that driver using windows i suggest highly you use the ndiswrapper
<BenWhitey> its an older version
<oscar> can someone help me find out what driver i am using for my wireless?
<BenWhitey> shoudln't the madwifi drivers work?
<Jack333> can someoen tell me if i can change the default midi driver to timidity?
<ko12upt> i wouldnt trust it just see if you can find is if one thing isnt working try something else
<ko12upt> oh im tired
<BenWhitey> is this multicast?
<oscar> no
<BenWhitey> i'm filtering multicast on my router, but i think thats ISP related
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> hmm
<BenWhitey> how do i find my ip of my computer
<BenWhitey> i could try pinging it from my router
<oscar> sudo ifconfig
<BenWhitey> well, all my IP stuff for the thing is wrong
<BenWhitey> 169.*.*.*
<BenWhitey> wrong mask
<BenWhitey> any ideas?
<BenWhitey> haha
<BenWhitey> he just left
<BenWhitey> didn't even say good bye
<BenWhitey> haha
<BenWhitey> he gave up
<marke> Ben, how far are you from the router?
<BenWhitey> its down stairs?
<BenWhitey> but i have an ethernet cable
<BenWhitey> why?
<Jack333> isnt there anyway to change the default midi driver to use timidity?
<BenWhitey> want me to give it a good whack with a big stick
<marke> no - i was wondering about signal strength.
<BenWhitey> ah
<BenWhitey> eh
<BenWhitey> i could try going downstiars
<BenWhitey> it says the signal strenght is good
<marke> i wonder if it would work if you took the laptop right over to the router....
<BenWhitey> like 2 and a half stars
<BenWhitey> can't hurt to try
<marke> take it downstairs just for grins and try again to connect
<BenWhitey> in wiundows i get "very good" or "exclelent" strength and its at 48mbps or 54mbps
<BenWhitey> ok brb
<BenWhitey> nope
<BenWhitey> doesn't help
<BenWhitey> what abou tthis
<BenWhitey> in K Network Manager
<BenWhitey> it has a thing which is "trusted wireless networks" and "restricted wireless networks"
<BenWhitey> i have no networks in either of them
<BenWhitey> maybe thats the problem
<marke> dunno - maybe put your router in the trusted
<BenWhitey> i can't
<BenWhitey> i don't know how
<BenWhitey> the buttons are "ok" "cancel" and "remove item"
<marke> oh -
<marke> really odd that it won't grab an address - got another wifi card to try?
<BenWhitey> nope
<BenWhitey> i'll try manually congiruing the address
<BenWhitey> what do i put for domain?
<BenWhitey> do i put my router's ip?
<marke> router ip is the gateway
<eljefe> leave domain blank
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> what about primay dns, should i grab those from my router?
<marke> ya
<marke> or use your router as the DNS address es
<BenWhitey> nope
<BenWhitey> nothing
<marke> damn
<marke> i'm at a loss right about now
<eljefe> what kind of wifi card is it?
<marke> AR5212 Atheros
<BenWhitey> atheros
<eljefe> and its not autodetected?
<BenWhitey> it is autodetected
<eljefe> does it come up when you run 'lspci' ?
<BenWhitey> i just can't connect
<BenWhitey> yeah
<eljefe> are you at a command prompt?
<BenWhitey> sure
<eljefe> what is the result of ifconfig -a (is it wifi0 or eth0 or eth1 or ?)
<BenWhitey> want me to type out that line?
<hendaus> hiya all
<eljefe> heya
<BenWhitey> well
<hendaus> eljefe:  how r u
<BenWhitey> now there is all this stuff there
<BenWhitey> i donno
<BenWhitey> i'll paste it and let you look
<khirr> how can i mount a iso?
<eljefe> BenWhitey: of scroll up with a mouse (or with [shift] [page up] ) and find the words on the left, is there a wifi0 or eth0 or something?
<marke> his card shows up at ath0
<BenWhitey> yah, ath0
<eljefe> ok thanks :)
<BenWhitey> but ther eis wifi0 stuff also
<hendaus> can anyone help me with program nokia 6230 , i want to transfer images
<marke> typical for Atheros
<BenWhitey> lol
<eljefe> marke: did youse go through iwconfig ath0 -essid _____ ?
<khirr> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<khirr> !mount iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BenWhitey> not -essid, ive only used essid
<eljefe> ok maybe thats it
<hitmanWilly> !iso > khirr
<marke> i didn't - someone else might have - i don't remember
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/lAlit394.html
<Etokura> Where in my BIOS settings can I change the transition method of the hard drive
<hendaus> helpers!!  can anyone help me with program nokia 6230 , i want to transfer images
<khirr> but , where is the mountpoint
<eljefe> so run 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid Ben'sAccess'
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/IAlit394.html
<hitmanWilly> Etokura: depends on your bios
<BenWhitey> ugh i cna't figure out what this letter is
<hitmanWilly> khirr: wherever you want, more or less
<Etokura> I'm on a Dell
<Etokura> I can't find the option anywhere
<frank_> looking for a rpm and tar program that converts them to deb packages?? i can remeber what its called?
<Etokura> I got that "Error loading operating system" message, and I';m trying to fix it
<hitmanWilly> who was asking me about Dells earlier...:)
<khirr> uhmm
<eljefe> khirr: what do you mean, where is the mount point?
<khirr> one example
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr>  /media
<khirr> how can i d for that appear there?
<klobster> frank: alien?
<eljefe> to mount an ISO, make a new directory anywhere (like /home/khirr/isomount) and then that can be your mount point
<eljefe> a mount point can be anywhere
<frank_> klo
<BenWhitey> ifconfig -a ===> http://rafb.net/p/bJUwbP45.html
<eljefe> khirr: mkdir /media/isomount
<frank_> ok
<eljefe> then use that as your mount point
<hitmanWilly> Etokura: how many hdd's? just the one?
<Etokura> Yeah
<hitmanWilly> Etokura: did grub install properly?
<khirr> thnx
<eljefe> BenWhitey: it says that you have an IP Address of 192.168.1.127, is it worng?
<Etokura> Yeah
<frank_> its in the synaptic packager right? using kunbuntu? so i must download it first correct??
<Etokura> I've had the kubuntu installation for a few months
<BenWhitey> no
<BenWhitey> i think i manually configured it to that
<BenWhitey> but i can't ping my router
<eljefe> ah ok
<BenWhitey> or get on the web
<Etokura> I tried installing windows on a separate partition, then I got the error
<eljefe> ok then back at the command prompt type : 'sudo dhclient ath0'
<BenWhitey> eljefe: maybe i can't connect because its not on my "trusted" wireless networks
<hitmanWilly> Etokura: the attempted win install probably wiped out grub
<BenWhitey> do you know how to get it there???
<hitmanWilly> !grub | Etokura
<ubotu> Etokura: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eljefe> and then let me know if ifconfig -a gives a different IP for ath0.
<hitmanWilly> Etokura: follow the link from ubotu, should show you how to fix it
<Etokura> I'll try that
<eljefe> BenWhitey: I am sorry, I don't klnow how to get it there.  I've not actually used the KNetwork MAnagr for wifi
<klobster> frank: yup
<eljefe> BenWhitey: can you right-click an untrrusted network and change t to trusted?
<BenWhitey> there are no networks in ether
<eljefe> BenWhitey: is your network locked with a password/passphrase/key ?
<BenWhitey> nope
<BenWhitey> open, no mac filtering
<BenWhitey> no encryptpion
<eljefe> BenWhitey: are you sure that you can get a signal where you're at?
<BenWhitey> yup
<BenWhitey> i tried going downstairs
<Dr_willis> dang it. got a sd memory card. that windows and linxu both are having a hard time reading.. tried writing stuff to it from windows and 'filled it up' havent been able to access it since
<BenWhitey> and i'm on wifi on this comptuer
<eljefe> of what does sudo dhclient ath0 do?
<BenWhitey> with an older card and antenna
<Dr_willis> cant even fdisk -l the thing
<BenWhitey> i'll paste it in
<Dr_willis> any ideas?
<eljefe> what does sudo dhclient wifi0 do? (wifi0 is also on your list of ifconfig -a)
<eljefe> Dr_willis: sounds corrupted or dead to me
<BenWhitey> 1sec
<Dr_willis> eljefe,  yea annoying. been using it all week.
<eljefe> Dr_willis: look into ddrescue or dd_rescue (diferent) if there is something that you need to recover
<Dr_willis> eljefe,  not really just videos for playint on my mnedia player
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/fksIjC35.html
<eljefe> BenWhitey: not sure if this is related, but my laptop cannot have two wifi signals going at once.  both are pcmcia cards.  i can plug both in, but only one actually does any of the work...
<BenWhitey> i only ahve one wifi card
<BenWhitey> i'm not sure why thre is a thing for wifi0
<BenWhitey> it wasn't there before i did what that other guy told me to do
<BenWhitey> he told me to install dhclient or something
<BenWhitey> wifi0 can't connect
<BenWhitey> it also says "wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801"
<eljefe> dhclient is a good thing, its to get an ethernet address
<eljefe> yes i'd say that seems to be an issue
<justin_> If I use bittorrent for a while or if I transfer large files with sftp, the computer slows to a crawl and looses connection
<eljefe> and when you run dhclient ath0 it actually calls wifi0 so those look to be the same
<BenWhitey> yes, i supose it does
<eljefe> what happens if you pull out the card, wait a few seconds, put it back in, wait a few seconds, and then run 'dmesg' ? what are the last few lines of dmesg ? any errors there?
<BenWhitey> never done that
<BenWhitey> its on board
<BenWhitey> built in
<eljefe> ah
<BenWhitey> its like centrino or something
<eljefe> do you know if you have the right drivers installed?
<BenWhitey> i'm using madwifi
<BenWhitey> i can scan
<BenWhitey> for networks
<BenWhitey> and see them
<eljefe> oh?
<BenWhitey> i just can't connect to them
<fignew> eljefe: I've come across the two wireless cards at once limitation too...
<eljefe> what is your network's name?
<BenWhitey> unique
<fignew> justin_: put a limit the BT upload speed
<dsmith_> in ordder for a partition to be functional it must be marked as active?
<fignew> BenWhitey: wifi0 is a virtual device
<fignew> use ath0 instead
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> it doesn't help though, i still can't connect
<eljefe> BenWhitey: try: 'sudo ifconfig ath0 up && sudo iwconfig ath0 essid unique && sudo dhclient ath0 '
<eljefe> (cut and paste that)
<eljefe> (no quotes)
* BenWhitey is using windows
<BenWhitey> laptop is next to me
<eljefe> lol ok
<eljefe> aah
<BenWhitey> but i'll type it out right
<BenWhitey> i'm a good typer
<eljefe> well, type it i guess :)
<justin_> fignew: no bittorrent isn't the problem. I transfered a 700MB file using sftp and the computer still slowed. The mouse was jerking.
<BenWhitey> i plug in the ethernet to paste then unplug it to type the commands
<BenWhitey> i type it with the &&?
<fignew> && or ;
<defcon_> im having problems with truecrypt in ubuntu, when I run some files off the truecrypt volume and then try and dismount it wont, is there any way at all the force dismount? or is there a better encryption product to use?
<eljefe> i just got into QuickSynergy, you can share a mouse and a keyboard with two totally different computers (like a linux laptop and windows desktop) and share their clipboard!  but both need a network connection ;
<defcon_> i work in a hostile environment and need to force dismount
<fignew> defcon_: cd out of the dir?
<eljefe> BenWhitey: the && means 'finish the first command then move to the next'
<BenWhitey> thats nifty
<defcon_> fignew, wont work for some reason
<BenWhitey> ok, i'll paste it into rafb
<defcon_> found a bug
<fdoving> defcon_: yes, 'umount -l /dev/device'
<fignew> justin_: the computer is slow _after_ you transfered the file? or during it
<eljefe> defcon_: bug?  report it!
<defcon_> umount works?
<defcon_> i will
<defcon_> ;] 
<eljefe> cool
<fignew> defcon_: 1 sec
<defcon_> ok
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/hSrKs188.html
<justin_> fignew: it seems to be after I transfer a few 100MB, at least for sftp. It happens about 45mins after I use bittorent
<defcon_> fdoving, how do I find the device in dev which is my truecrypt file
<defcon_> that mounted
<fdoving> defcon_: you can use the file as an argument too, i guess.
<fignew> defcon_: fuser -u -m /mount/point
<fignew> that'll tell you what's using the filesystem
<eljefe> BenWhitey: is the laptop wired to the internet?
<defcon_> ok
<fignew> and keeping you from unmounting it
<BenWhitey> not when i type the commands
<fdoving> defcon_: you can use the file or the mountpoint.
<BenWhitey> i unplug it to type the commands, then plug in the ethernet to paste it
<defcon_> fignew, what is fuser
<fignew> BenWhitey: what does iwconfig ath0 say ?
<fignew> thomas@ambient:~$ whatis fuser
<fignew> fuser (1)            - identify processes using files or sockets
<defcon_> ./MOUNTDIR:             5966c(root)
<defcon_> fignew, so then how do I force the dismount
<defcon_> kill the proc?
<fignew> find out what it is first ;)
<eljefe> can you try this (note: we are TURNING OFF your wired connection; to turn it back on you plug in and type 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0' ) but try this first: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1'
<defcon_> 5966c(root)
<fdoving> defcon_: didn't 'umount -l /mount/point' work?
<defcon_> i'll try
<eljefe> THEN try : sudo dhclient aht0- '
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/Cv60gZ79.html
<defcon_> fdoving, nope
<eljefe> THEN try : sudo dhclient ath0' (no dash and spelled correctly)
<fdoving> defcon_: what does it say?
<defcon_> not mounted
<BenWhitey> wait
<BenWhitey> so how do i turn off my wired connection?
<Moniker42> hey, how do you load scripts in Konversation?
<defcon_> yo
<defcon_> it worked
<BenWhitey> unplug the wire?
<defcon_> thankyou
<defcon_> had to cd ..
<fignew> BenWhitey: no encryption
<justin_> fignew: I used sftp to transfer 2 700MB files from another computer to this one. When I got back to this computer it was already slow.
<fignew> ?
<BenWhitey> no encryption
<BenWhitey> no mac filtering
<BenWhitey> open netowrk
<fignew> [01:11]  <fignew> defcon_: cd out of the dir?
<fignew> :P
<Moniker42> BenWhitey: that would work
<eljefe> to turn it off: sudo ifconfig eth0 down' and to turn it on 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0'
<Moniker42> anyone know how to load scripts in Konversation?
<BenWhitey> ok
<defcon_> yo got another prob
<defcon_> truecrypt thinks its still  mounted
<BenWhitey> then ive been doing all of the commands with it "off" or unplugged
<defcon_> root@ion:/pentest# truecrypt -l
<defcon_> /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 //movie.avi
<eljefe> what i want you to do is: turn off the wired, add the gateway for your wireless router, try to get a newtowrk adress for your ath0; if all this fails, you'll turn on the eth0 again
<justin_> fignew: I don't get this problem when I just web browse. It only happens when transfering files either with bittorrent of sftp.
<defcon_> i did umount -l but now truecrypt thinks its still  mounted
<BenWhitey> kk
<eljefe> off and unplugged i guess :)  we want to try to force the ath0 to get an adddress
<fignew> justin_: no idea :/
<fignew> could be a driver program?
<fignew> justin_: what program are you using?
<defcon_> brb
<heyholmez> hi
<BenWhitey> i typed in: sudo eth0 down && sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 and i got this in response: "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable"
<justin_> fignew: I have the problem using Azureus, KTorrent and ressently sftp.
<eljefe> how about the same, but with 192.168.0.1 instead?
<BenWhitey> thats not my router's address
<BenWhitey> its 192.168.1.1
<BenWhitey> not 0.1
<eljefe> ok :)
<fignew> Justin, how's ram?
<heyholmez> ive got a 32bit copy of the latest kubuntu.  I have a 64bit hp laptop.  Should I get 64bit kubuntu, or would I be better off just installing 32bit
<hitmanWilly> BenWhitey: does it sit on 1.0? linksys, right?
<fignew> heyholmez: stick with 32 bit
<BenWhitey> hitmanwilly: you mean my router? i'm not sure, its old
<BenWhitey> hitmanwilly: 2004 firmware i think
<eljefe> nothing is x.x.x.0
<Lynoure> defcon_: isn't that to be expected? doesn't truecrypt use it's own commands for unmounting too
<BenWhitey> Firmware Version: v3.03.6
<heyholmez> is there any difference in performance>
<heyholmez> ?
<BenWhitey> guess not
<BenWhitey> but its not v5.0
<eljefe> BenWhitey: you may want to try joining /join #madwifi or /join #networking in IRC :(   I don't seem to be helping you
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i tried madwifi earlier
<defcon_> Lynoure, yea, but it wont force unmount with a process still running
<BenWhitey> nobody really responded
<BenWhitey> i'll try networking tomorrow
<fignew> BenWhitey: do your other PCs use DHCP?
<BenWhitey> i'm tired
<eljefe> or, ask again, someone here may know better or may have just joined in
<defcon_> id like to be able to --force it
<BenWhitey> no, but they could
<eljefe> BenWhitey: me too
<BenWhitey> i'm using dchp right now on my wireless windows comptuer
<BenWhitey> i usually use static with ethernet
<defcon_> Lynoure, u recommend something better than truecrypt?
<BenWhitey> but i unpluged the LAN so i could use it on my laptop
<BenWhitey> my router is a dchp server
<eljefe> BenWhitey: you could try to install and use the gnome networkmanager
<fignew> eljefe: ???
<BenWhitey> i have knetworkmanager
<fignew> this is the Kubuntu channel :P
<BenWhitey> kubuntu
<eljefe> i think Ubuntu gets more attention than the Kubuntu disto, it may have a better setup :(
<BenWhitey> lol
<Lynoure> defcon_: you make a little script that kills the processes, and then unmounts it, but that could be damageprone...
<fignew> BenWhitey: what does knetworkmanager do?
<BenWhitey> not sure
<fignew> does it show the network?
<BenWhitey> it stopped working after somebody told me to do some stuff
<eljefe> fignew: i know, but you gotta try what may work!  i don't like getting the cananocal shaft either ;)
<defcon_> any way to list processes by mount point?
<eljefe> it stopped working?
<BenWhitey> kidn of
<BenWhitey> like i go to Internet
<BenWhitey> and try to open it
<BenWhitey> and nothing comes up
<justin_> fignew: I have 256MB of ram, and 512MB of swap. I can't remember what the ram usage is after it slows up.
<eljefe> 'internet' ?
<eljefe> you mean, in the KMenu?  or a web browser?
<BenWhitey> Internet => KNetworkManager (Network Manager)
<fignew> BenWhitey: does your wireless network show up on the list in knetworkmanager?
<eljefe> ah ok
<heyholmez> whats an adequate partition size for kubuntu? im going to use a diff partition for storage
<BenWhitey> i can't open it
<BenWhitey> but it used to
<fignew> but it shows up?
<eljefe> how about in your system tray, by the clock?  is it there?  right click.
<fignew> ohh! you can't use knetworkmanager :P
<Lynoure> defcon_: not knowing what you whole goal is, not really. Some people like encrypting whole home, but that does not give you the kind of deniability truecrypt can
<BenWhitey> ok
<eljefe> fignew: why not?
<eljefe> BenWhitey: ok what?  its there?
<BenWhitey> there used to be the option to connect to wireless networks, but that went away when i stopped being able to open that
<BenWhitey> yeah its there
<BenWhitey> so now its like "KNetwork Manager"
<Captain_Haddock> heyholmez: it's best to have separate partitions for /, /usr and storage.
<eljefe> so... i am guessing that somehow it doesn't see the wireless card, not sure what would have changed that tho
<Captain_Haddock> heyholmez: For / 10 GB should be good.
<BenWhitey> Wired Devices,, wired network is grayed out, Manual Configuration, Options =>, Help =>
<defcon_> Lynoure, :)
<BenWhitey> me neither
<BenWhitey> bit it happened before, i fixed it by installing kubuntu again
<BenWhitey> **but
<eljefe> :/
<BenWhitey> i might just loan my laptop to my friend who nkows linux
<BenWhitey> i'm helplsess in linux
<eljefe> have you looked in the forums at all?
<BenWhitey> yeah
<eljefe> yeah :(  that might be a good move i suppose
<BenWhitey> ive posted once, nobody really responded
<eljefe> make him do it :) like people do to me ;)
<BenWhitey> and then i replied to another post saying i had the similar problem and we'll see what happens with that one
<eljefe> have you read other people's comments/posts?
<fignew> BenWhitey: close knetworkmanager and try
<BenWhitey> yes
<fignew> mv ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc~
<eljefe> mm ok
<BenWhitey> ive tried guides and stuff
<BenWhitey> 1sec, let me try changing my interfaces file
<BenWhitey> maybe that will change knetwork manager
<eljefe> daaang, sounds like it might just not happen then, if you've tried a lot of things
<eljefe> sure, who knows.
<fignew> BenWhitey: if you would be so kind as to paste your interfaces file :)
<heyholmez> thanks alot
<fignew> BenWhitey: have you tried other WAPs?
<BenWhitey> fignew: no they are all encrypted
<BenWhitey> mine is open
<BenWhitey> the rest are my neighbors, i could ask for the key, but then we'd hvae to go thru that whole thing
<fignew> BenWhitey: like at Starbucks or something ;)
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> no haven't tried that
<BenWhitey> my interfaces is the default
<BenWhitey> except that it has "wireless-essid unique" under "iface ath0 inet dhcp"
<sivaji> is there any software to send message to mobile phone from computer
<Lynoure> sivaji: What kind of message?
<sivaji> text message
<BenWhitey> sign into aim with the phone then use aim to send it :)
<Lynoure> sivaji: like sms or just a message in text form?  there is bluetooth chat and OBEX...
<sivaji> sms
<BenWhitey> any ideas?
<fignew> yea
<BenWhitey> cool
<Lynoure> sivaji: there is smssend, and kannel, at least, depending on how large you want to go
<BenWhitey> brb, i need to grab some food to stay awake
<BenWhitey> lol its 1:40 here
<BenWhitey> and i have to get up at like 8 or something
<Lynoure> sivaji: you can explore your options with   apt-cache search sms   and then  apt-cache show nameoftheprogram   for seeing more detail
<sivaji> is it possible  send sms using kopete
<kane_> hey whats a good channel to ask a linux security related question?
<sivaji> ok thank u Lynoure
<fignew> BenWhitey: sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifconfig ath0 down; sudo ifconfig ath0 up; sudo iwconfig ath0 essid unique; sudo iwconfig ath0 ap any sudo ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.244; ping 192.168.1.1
<fignew> :)
<dsmith_> hi, has anyone updated from 6.10 to 7.04?
<dsmith_> without serious issues?
<eljefe> dsmith_: bad idea :(
<dsmith_> thats! what I thought
<dsmith_> heheh
<dsmith_> 6.06 to 6.10 worked fine
<eljefe> sivaji: in the USA, phone companies have email addresses for phones, like tombile is 5558702233@tmomail.net
<fignew> eljefe: bad idea?
<eljefe> TMobile, rather
<fignew> not really, works fine, assuming you didn't install automatix or easyubuntu
<eljefe> dsmith_: well you can try it, but myne failed horribly.
<eljefe> yes, i had automatix stuff in there
<dsmith_> I do have automatix
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i'
<BenWhitey> i'm back
<eljefe> yes?  yes?
<eljefe> and?
<BenWhitey> i got food
<eljefe> lol
<BenWhitey> let me try those stuff you said
<eljefe> i need to sleep
<eljefe> so try it quick ;)
<eljefe> dsmith_: do you have your /home partition on another partition, or backed up, in case you need to reinstall?  if so, give it a try!
<dsmith_> I have 3 full backups and one incremental
<eljefe> i mean, your /home directory on another partition?
<eljefe> including all music, photos, etc?
<dsmith_> I can backup /home by itself, but dont you need a few otheres?
<BenWhitey> did you mean: sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifconfig ath0 down; sudo ifconfig ath0 up; sudo iwconfig ath0 essid unique; sudo iwconfig ath0 ap any; sudo ifconfig ath0 192.168.1.244; ping 192.168.1.1 ???
<BenWhitey> notice the ; after any
<eljefe> well if you end up reinstalling, it'll be a boring basic setup but nothing much can transfer, unless you put a lot of effort into cron or /etc/resolv.conf or somehting...
<eljefe> BenWhitey: what about it?
<BenWhitey> he left it out
<BenWhitey> before
<eljefe> 'access point = any access point'
<eljefe> ah
<fignew> 'tis right
<wolferine> anyone use Crossover?
<BenWhitey> you want the paste?
<BenWhitey> "destination host unreachable"
<fignew> ugh
<fignew> paste iwlist ath0
<BenWhitey> kk
<BenWhitey> iwlist: unknown command 'ath0'
<BenWhitey> iflist?
<fignew> sorry
<fignew> paste iwlist ath0 ap
<BenWhitey> ah
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> i need to enable my eth0
<eljefe> BenWhitey: i gotta sleep, luck to you
<BenWhitey> thanks
<BenWhitey> cya later
<eljefe> sorry that i wan unable to solve it; good luck fignew
<BenWhitey> np
<BenWhitey> no offense fignew, but i don't think you'll be able to fix it either
<pulaski> hello
<BenWhitey> ive been trying to fix this sicne i got my laptop on monday lol
<fignew> I know
<BenWhitey> lol
<fignew> I think it's yout Wireless accesspoint
<BenWhitey> how do i enable eth0
<fignew> sudo ifup eth0
<BenWhitey> sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<BenWhitey> ok
<eljefe> sudo ifconfig eth up
<BenWhitey> it says "ifup: interface is already configured"
<eljefe> \eth0
<eljefe> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<eljefe> ok i'm done! lol
<BenWhitey> ok  cya later
<BenWhitey> ok its still disabled
<pulaski> I'm editing apache2.conf on my feisty fawn distro.  I've used adept to grab the libapache2-mod which provides the php5 module for apache2.  Will I need to put a stanza in apache2.conf to specifically load the php5_mod?
<fignew> meh
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> i fixed it
<BenWhitey> let me paste this ish
<eljefe> BenWhitey: try installing the program 'restricted-manager' and seeing what that does (it manages drivers)
<eljefe> ok NOW i am done
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/0lZ30019.html
<BenWhitey> damn it
<fignew> I have a atheros card too
<BenWhitey> http://rafb.net/p/JhPgoP94.html
<fignew> restricted-manager not needed (99% sure)
<fignew> ya, card is working
<BenWhitey> aaahh so you're an expert :))
<BenWhitey> want me to disable my router firewall?
<fignew> oj
<fignew> ok
<BenWhitey> i'm not sure it will do anything
<fignew> is your access point broadcasting ssid?
<BenWhitey> yeah
<fignew> look here
<fignew> from earlier:
<fignew> ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"unique"  Nickname:""
<fignew>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:06:25:F7:C8:6A
<fignew> ahh never mind
<BenWhitey> my router has a differnt MAC for wired and wireless
<BenWhitey> should i uncheck "filter multicast" on my router?
<fignew> doubt it
<BenWhitey> k
<Etokura_> Yeah?
<fignew> Sorry BenWhitey, gotta go to bed
<fignew> school tomorrow
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> same here
<BenWhitey> haha
<BenWhitey> but no school for me, i'm done
<BenWhitey> do you have AIM or something?
<fignew> I'm pretty sure it's your WAP
<fignew> yep
<BenWhitey> so that we could continue later
<fignew> 90% sure it's your router
<fignew> /wireless access point
<BenWhitey> yeah
<BenWhitey> i donno
<BenWhitey> works in windows which is the weird thing
<BenWhitey> let me try trying off multicast
<fignew> hmmmmm
<BenWhitey> i also turned off the firewall
<BenWhitey> lets see if it makes a difference
<BenWhitey> is that really our AIM? or is that a bot
<BenWhitey> i think its a bot
<BenWhitey> lol
<fignew> lol
<BenWhitey> funny though
<fignew> msg me :)
<BenWhitey> where?
<BenWhitey> here?
<BenWhitey> tomorrow? or that AIM you gave me
<fignew> on AIM
<BenWhitey> i id
<fignew> wait bot?
<BenWhitey> lol
<BenWhitey> yah
<BenWhitey> msg me
<fignew> hmm?
<BenWhitey> did you get my PM in iRC?
<fignew> no
<BenWhitey> mm
<BenWhitey> i'm not a registered nick
<BenWhitey> thats why
<fignew> :P
<BenWhitey> ok
<BenWhitey> go to channel of my name
<BenWhitey> benwhitey
<BenWhitey> i don't feel like registering
<agady> is it possible for the power button to start shutdown immediately instead of presenting the shutdown dialog?
<otero> I cant believe im actually on linux
<Admiral_Chicago> agady: the hardware one on the front of the case?
<agady> yes
<drarem> congrats, otero
<Admiral_Chicago> well yes, but it's not as neat. the shutdown dialogue does that in a clean manner
<MattParry> Hi, does anyone know how to upload their openPGP key to the ubuntu server?
<MattParry> ive tried gpg --send-key  but it is not working
<Admiral_Chicago> MattParry: on Launchpad.
<MattParry> Admiral_Chicago: yes sorry should have said that on Launchpad
<Admiral_Chicago> you upload it on LP, it send you a file, you decrypt that file and i think upload that one.
<MattParry> Ive worked through the instructions on launchpad and now have a key fingerprint
<otero> thanks
<MattParry> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean LP?
<MattParry> sorry lp = launchpad
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> MattParry: wait a second let me grab the wiki so we are on the same pafe
<Admiral_Chicago> page*
<MattParry> thank you
<MattParry> i've done pgp --send-key
<MattParry> it does not give an error and just returns to the command prompt
<bky> hi. i am having an xserver problem (i think)
<Admiral_Chicago> pgp?
<bky> i tried to run init 1 from my KDE console (that was a good way to do a quick 'reboot' on fedora) but it hung on that bootup-screen thing
<MattParry> sorry i cant type tonight! gpg
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<Admiral_Chicago> what was your command?
<bky> i restarted my computer with the power button, and now when i try to login it just goes black and shows the nvidia logo again and goes back to the login screen
<bky> mine?
<MattParry> gpg --send-key
<Admiral_Chicago> bky: sorry no that was MattParry
<bky> oh ok
<bentob0x> new Linux headers today, does it mean I need to re-install my nvidia drivers using the new headers?
<Admiral_Chicago> bky: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a failsafe rerminal
<Admiral_Chicago> bentob0x: yes
<bentob0x> k thx
<bky> i did that, it didn't help
<Admiral_Chicago> MattParry: you need to do gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D8FC66D2
<bky> startx has some odd error about fonts but it doesn't sound crtical
<bky> i'm on the install CD now, so i can edit config files and such. i think it's stuck trying to go to single user mode
<Admiral_Chicago> replace D8fc...with you key
<MattParry> Admiral_Chicago: what does the D8FC66D2 mean?
<MattParry> i see
<MattParry> Admiral_Chicago: Thank you for that it seems to have sent the key
<Admiral_Chicago> MattParry: great now you can add it to LP
<Admiral_Chicago> the link on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto should help
<MattParry> thank you, ive just done that and now am going into my hotmail account
<timthelion> hey
<MattParry> ok I cant read the email in Hotmail :-(
<bentob0x> ok, I just reinstalled the nvidia drivers with the new kernel modules, what's the point of what I just did?
<bentob0x> just asking by curiosity ^^
<MattParry> why is this so complicated to agree to the code of conduct?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know, i've wondered that too
<Admiral_Chicago> bentob0x: because the restricted drivers can't be shipped with the kernel but can be made to load in the kernel
<MattParry> brb
<KevinAlaska> can I agree to disagree? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> about the kernel?
<RadiantFire> no, KevinAlaska thats not allowed at all!
<RadiantFire> j/k
<KevinAlaska> heh.. fine.. :P
<KevinAlaska> I promise to behave... and go play on windows.... 'not!'
<KevinAlaska> Everyone needs to just calm down and stop all this typing.. I can't get a word in edge wise.. :)
<jew> how come when i run adept to install packages some are greyed out?
<RadiantFire> really?
<RadiantFire> thats odd, I don't think that is supposed to happen
<KevinAlaska> that happened to me as well.
<KevinAlaska> umm.. one sec.. I was given a command to fix something else but that (if I remember correctly) might have fixed it as well. let me fetch it.
<jewski> nm
<KevinAlaska> did your adept crash?
<jewski> i fig it out
<KevinAlaska> if so this fixed some problems for me.. --->sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KevinAlaska> oh. heh.. nm then. :)
<jewski> i got a worse prob now
<KevinAlaska> what was it?
<jewski> i didnt fetch updates
<jewski> new install
<jewski> my awful problem now is broadcom
<KevinAlaska> broadcom.. ISP?
<jewski> wireless
<jewski> dmesg say bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<KevinAlaska> humm.... I am to new to help much of anything... so many on and yet so few watching the channel.
<jewski> brb
<RadiantFire> jewski: install bcm43xx-fwcutter and click yes when the dialog box comes up, then sudo rmmod bcm43xx && sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<heyholmez> anyidea why I cant connect to my wireless network with my broadcom wirelec nic
<heyholmez> i installed fwcutter. i can see the network. it wont connect
<RadiantFire> heyholmez: did you get the firmware too?
<heyholmez> yeah
<RadiantFire> did you reload the bcm43xx module after you installed the firmware?
<heyholmez> i restarted
<RadiantFire> have you tried using the terminal, sometimes the knetworkmanager flakes out
<heyholmez> what do i need to do
<RadiantFire> heyholmez: do you know what the interface is called, like eth0, wlan0?
<heyholmez> ya
<heyholmez> eth
<heyholmez> 1
<RadiantFire> heyholmez: so, open a terminal and so sudo iwconfig <eth0> essid <your essid>
<RadiantFire> then sudo dhclient eht1
<heyholmez> No DHCPOFFERS received     No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<RadiantFire> heyholmez: that might be on your router end?
<heyholmez> dangit
<bky> ok i tried a few more things
<RadiantFire> heyholmez: what does iwlist eth1 scan say the quality of the link is?
<bky> kde comes up fine if i login as root
<heyholmez> 100/100
<bky> so it's something wrong with my user session i think. is there a way to reset that?
<RadiantFire> ahh, thats weird
<heyholmez> prob stupid router
<heyholmez> brb
<heyholmez> thanks for help
<bky> i gotta get my KDE fixed, i have something important i have to do :-/
<RadiantFire> bky: what error do you get?
<bky> no crtical errors, one it says is not a problem and 3 that are about fonts and seem to not crash. the X server seems to come up (i get that odd black and white pattern and a mouse) but it goes right back to the console
<schukeks> hallo, habemeiner meinung nach,  den tvbrowser erfolgreich auf meinem rechner installiert, aber wie bekomme ich jetzt das teil ans laufen ? ist nicht in den progs zu finden
<heyholmez> I dont know what the problem is. Cant be the router.  I tried disabling security.  I cant get a connection, same problem
<RadiantFire> schukeks: #kubuntu-de fur deutsche fragen
<schukeks> sorry
<agady> bky: try deleting, or better yet, moving the .kde folder in your home folder somewhere else
<bky> ok. i'll go try that. brb
<clement_> tinashe
<bky> ok i found out something new
<bky> it said when i tried to move that file that the device was full
<bky> but when i did it as sudo it worked
<bky> so i ran mount
<bky> and it had my main drive as "rw,errors"
<thill2708> what is the deal with reading sd cards on the laptop? I keep getting this in my dmesg: [152689.084000]  mmcblk0: error 1 sending read/write command
<bky> does that mean the partition is currupted?
<bky> reguardless the inability for my user to write to the drive is likely the cause of my login problem
<RawSewage> Nvidia driver update today
<bky> now that i look the drive is full. :S
<agady> did it work bky?
<lenny_> need some help!
<bky> no
<agady> hmmm
<thill2708> anybody know of a fix for reading sd cards in teh card reader?
<agady> are you sure there are no error messages?
<bky> no but i think it's the drive now causing the problem (somehow)
<bky> does "rw,errors[somethingelsehereiforger] " mean the partition is currupt?
<agady> when you try to startX?
<bky> no, it says nothing then. but when i tried to move .kde i found that it said the device was full, so i looked at mount and it said that under my main drive
<bky> nothing of interest that is
<KevinAlaska> I am looking for a command that searches all sub folders and deletes all files that end with -1.jpg, -2.jpg, -3.jpg etc.  The directory is /home/myname/Photos.  I am in need of this because I have just imported all photos from all the different years of back ups and when the file is a duplicate name it renames the new ones with the -1 etc before the .jpg extentsion.  Bad news is I was given this command over a week ago, good news is that my none
<lenny_> how to clean the "history" of the searches made ?? i mean, in K menu, search files/directories
<agady> bky: can you go to your home folder and then run cp -r .kde .kde.bak and post the output
<MidMark> why I don't receive the new .16 kernel but only restricted, nvidia driver and libc dev?
<MidMark> you have received new kernel via adept?
<agady> i believe 2.6.20.15.14 is the altest kernel version midmark
<MidMark> agady: not according to the last restricted modules that update manager want to install in my pc and according to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2007-May/000536.html
<com13error> hi all
<com13error> help me about ATI on kubuntu.
<agady> midmark: your right, I was looking at linux-image-generic which still depends on linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, which is probably why -16 isn't being installed.
<MidMark> agady: yes
<MidMark> com13error`: !ask
<MidMark> !ask
<MidMark> mmm
<com13error`> my card x600
<com13error`> i would like to install beryl packet.
<lenny__> Hi. how can i clean the "history" of searches made in Kmenu>find files...?
<MidMark> com13error`: install them
<MidMark> what is the problem???
<MidMark> com13error`: if you don't explain what is your problem none can help you here
<kraut> moin
<Jack3> how can i add a program to be started at boot
<agady> lenny__
<agady> the history is stored in /<home>/.kde/share/config/kfindrc where <home> is your home folder
<MidMark> Jack3: put the link in .kde/Autostart
<MidMark> but will starts only for your user
<MidMark> if it's a deamon then they way to do that is different
<lenny__> Thanks, agady!
<agady> you're welcome
<crazy_bus> I'm trying t play a .mp4 file in kaffeine.  mp4's usually play in it but this one doesn't and comes up with this error.  xine: couldn't find demux for
<mikkael> is it possible to get red of that 1 pixel line as shown in this screenshot: http://www.divshare.com/image/full/730647-81b
<mikkael> *get rid
<mike_> i have installed the mplayer plugin for firefox; some wmv file play embeded in the browser, but others open a new window to play; is there a way th make there all play embeded in the browser?
<mike_> open in new windo as in they open the mplayer app to play
<Boje> moinsen
<kumamoto> does anyone know how to get the urls part of development application like bluefish to work
<_6StringKng_> anyway I can have it clear the text on connect?
<pisq> where do you mount a hard drive in a compaq presario box, mine is just dangling from its wires in bottom of box?
<khaije1> i'm looking to chart out the power usage and battery life for my laptop, any ideas?
<_6StringKng_> anyone know how to fix a mic ground issue?
<hugolp> Hi
<hugolp> why does kubuntu doesnt allow me to install gimp?
<nirmal> i have installed Kubuntu then ubuntu-desktop upon it
<TimGroe> what error comes up, hugolp ?
<hugolp> TimGroe:  I go to install new program in the kde main menu and its just grey, it wont select
<hugolp> I have been Ubuntu user, but I am new to kubuntu
<TimGroe> click "Run Command" and type in adept_manager
<hugolp> ok, so I am in a similar synaptic thing from ubuntu
<TimGroe> yes :)
<TimGroe> there you go!
<nirmal> i am getting both topbar and bottom bar of kde kicker in kde session
<BlindSIde> adept is nice
<TimGroe> That is the Kubuntu / KDE version
<TimGroe> ( of Synaptic )
<hugolp> I had use it before
<nirmal> how do i fix my sessions
<hugolp> when I search for gimp it only comes up libgtk1.2
<RawSewage> System Settings
<RawSewage> Second tab
<hugolp> thats the graphics engine for gnome is it?
<TimGroe> nirmal: What's wrong with it ?
<TimGroe> GTK is "Graphical Toolkit"
<nirmal> with gnome session its working fine
<BlindSIde> yeah gimp needs GTK
<hugolp> its allredy installed so I guess is kde as well
<nirmal> but when i choose kde session both the top bar and bottom kde=bar are also coming
<hugolp> so why I cannot install gimp?
<BlindSIde> try adding repositories
<TimGroe> hugolp: could you take a screenshot of any errors that you get?
<TimGroe> or does it not show up at all?
<nirmal> TimGroe: is it for me
<hugolp> TimGroe:  I dont get any errors, when I go to Add program I go to graphics and then there is GIMP but its all grey and is not selectable
<TimGroe> nirmal: no :P
<TimGroe> well, use adept_manager
<TimGroe> and in search look for gimp
<TimGroe> and install it there :)
<TimGroe> just right click on it and say "Request Install" and press "Apply"
<hugolp> TimGroe:  when I go to adept_manager and search for GIMP I only get the libgtk1.2 wich is allredy installed
<hugolp> I though something like gimp would be alredy installed in kubuntu, guess I am used to Ubuntu
<hugolp> no one has installed GIMP or any other graphics program in kubuntu?
<TimGroe> OK
<alexicon> hi everyone
<TimGroe> goto manage repositories
<TimGroe> and make sure they are all enabled
<alexicon> is gimp not in the main repo??
<TimGroe> yes.
<alexicon> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<alexicon> i swear
<alexicon> everytime i tell gnome to NOT change my keyboard setting it does
<sakabatou> major kde update?
<alexicon> ... todays updates broke my desktop
<TimGroe> sabakas1: yes :)
<TimGroe> KDE 3.5.7
<alexicon> kernel updates, and nvidia
<nirmal> TimGroe: do i need to reconfigure kde?
<sakabatou> just woke up, updating ;D
<hugolp> TimGroe:  where are the repos list? I cant find the menu
<TimGroe> nirmal: I didn't have to, not for the KDE 3.5.7 update
<gnomefreak> hugolp: repos are kept in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TimGroe> hugolp: Adept --> Manage repositories
<Crossover-Holic> hiii alll
<Crossover-Holic> can u help me
<TimGroe> Crossover-Holic: depends, if you need psycological (mind my spelling)  I can't help you :P
<Crossover-Holic> i can't using my adept manager for update
<TimGroe> hugolp: how is it going?
<TimGroe> Crossover-Holic: trying to update to a new version of Ubuntu?
<hugolp> I am editing manually sources.list cant find the repos graphic meju
<Crossover-Holic> it say onli root privilage can modify this
<hugolp> ok, I see now
<hugolp> linuxmce edited my source list to only one mirror and thats why I can get GIMP
<hugolp> I cant get GIMP*
<TimGroe> Crossover-Holic: then you need to use sudo
<_4strO> kdesu
<TimGroe> hugolp: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<Crossover-Holic> ohh
<Crossover-Holic> i see
<hugolp> thanks TimGroe
<RawSewage> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000870.html
<Crossover-Holic> how about install nvidia driver
<Crossover-Holic> i cant resolve it
<TimGroe> Google for a program called "envy"
<hugolp> TimGroe:  I though the nvidia driver was in the repos
<hugolp> I installed it from the repos
<TimGroe> hugolp: it is, but Envy installs newer (beta) drivers, which are somewhat better then the ones in the (K)Ubuntu repos
<hugolp> ok
<hugolp> repo's ones work fine for me
<Crossover-Holic> what is envy?
<jussi01> !envy
<jussi01> gah, bot is dead
<TimGroe> it is a tool that enables easy install of nVidia / ATI drivers
<TimGroe> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Crossover-Holic> where can i downlaod it
<TimGroe> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<jussi01> Crossover-Holic: at that address above
<TimGroe> Sorry jussi01 :P
<jussi01> :P
<Crossover-Holic> i have finish to install Ragnarok but the graphic is very bad
<TimGroe> [19:38:32]  <TimGroe> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<TimGroe> [19:38:32]  <jussi01> Crossover-Holic: at that address above
<TimGroe> Great timing though!
<jussi01> yeah, very good
<jussi01> :P
<Crossover-Holic> thank's bro
<Crossover-Holic> someone here using crossover
<TimGroe> Crossover-Holic: make sure you select (one of) the last  option to remove nvidia drivers BEFORE you install them from Envy
<TimGroe> *also* make sure you do not restart the X server after uninstalling nVidia drivers
<TimGroe> apart from that it's all good :)
<Crossover-Holic> oc
<Crossover-Holic> this channel is very helpful
<Crossover-Holic> TimGroe: that's ok to install on kubuntu
* Crossover-Holic using kubuntu 6.06
<TimGroe> Crossover-Holic: Well, I have used it, and only had small issues on both 6.06 and 7.04
<TimGroe> :)
<TimGroe> * and 6.10
<Crossover-Holic> o
<TimGroe> Crossover-Holic: it should work, it is written in Python :)
<Crossover-Holic> TimGroe:  the size of envy is 400 kb is that right
<TimGroe> yes
* Crossover-Holic is indonesian
<Crossover-Holic> sory if any wrong word
<Crossover-Holic> :)
<TimGroe> No, it is OK :)
<Crossover-Holic> its .deb format
<TimGroe> Yes
<Crossover-Holic> how to install it
<TimGroe> you need to right click on it
<Crossover-Holic> and
<TimGroe> goto Kubuntu Package Menu
<TimGroe> and goto Install
<Crossover-Holic> no need to kill kdm
<TimGroe> :|
<TimGroe> no you do not
<TimGroe> not yet :P
<Crossover-Holic> ok
<Crossover-Holic> i'll try now
<hugolp> HI
<hugolp> Hi
<hugolp> I solved the repos problem and I am installing gimp thanks
<TimGroe> hugolp: no problems
<TimGroe> :)
<hugolp> Another thing: when I go into the kde desktop after writing the login and the pasword it ask me to enter the pasword for a sudo su command
<hugolp> I just cancel because I dont know waht is it about
<TimGroe> strange.
<hugolp> how can I look what its being loaded at start
<RawSewage> Maybe go to System Settings -> Advanced -> Sessions
<RawSewage> and change it to Start with Empty Session
<TimGroe> in a konsole, type cd ~/.kde/Autostart/
<RawSewage> Which I think should be the default
<TimGroe> and then " ls "
<phoenix__> hi, i have ISDN ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISDN ) working (in terminal  pon/poff) can't get it working with kppp, my problem now is, that i can surf the internet with firefox but not with konqueror, konqueror open no websites
<nirmal> your konqueror is not properly installed
<klon> j
<nirmal> was it working properly previously?
<phoenix__> nirmal: konqueror is properly installed, if i go to a frined of mine and connect with dsl the konqueror work very well
<Crossover-Holic> TimGroe: it's say error
<Crossover-Holic> and i've already remove it
<TimGroe> Crossover-Holic: did you do the force uninstall first?
<hugolp> TimGroe:  I get only xhost doing ls at kde/autostart
<TimGroe> and have you removed all the nvidia* packages from adept?
<TimGroe> hugolp: :|
<Crossover-Holic> i've reinstall my kubuntu
<TimGroe> hugolp: maybe that causes it?
<Crossover-Holic> and never install nvidia driver before
<hugolp> have no idea what xhost is
<TimGroe> OK, rm -rf xhost then :P
<hugolp> mmmm
<hugolp> I am not sure I want to do that
<hugolp> Ill google it first
<TimGroe> Crossover-Holic: well, then make sure there is nothing starting with nvidia installed in adept
<hugolp> thanks
<TimGroe> OK :)
<Crossover-Holic> TimGroe: i was reinstall my kubuntu and never install nvidia driver before
<Crossover-Holic> ohh
<Crossover-Holic> ok
<Crossover-Holic> apt-get remove envy
<Crossover-Holic> is that ok
<TimGroe> yes, it is :)
<TimGroe> but ... don't you want to try it?
<Crossover-Holic> try what?
<TimGroe> try Envy
<TimGroe> after you have removed all nvidia packages (if there are any)
<Crossover-Holic> it's cant open
<TimGroe> :|
<TimGroe> envy -g or envy -t ?
<TimGroe> won't open :S
<Crossover-Holic> but.. i've remove it
<TimGroe> oh, dw then xD
<Crossover-Holic> i'll reinstall envy
<Crossover-Holic> it's python need
<Crossover-Holic> it's need python
<TimGroe> yes
<TimGroe> sudo apt-get python
<Crossover-Holic> TimGroe: how to show "show destop" icon in panel menu
<TimGroe> right click on an empty spot
<TimGroe> click add aplet
<TimGroe> and find "Show Desktop"
<TimGroe> and press "ADD"
<ardchoille> Crossover-Holic: If you're like me and have no empty spaces on the panel, you can right-click on the kmenu button and choose "Panel Menu"
<Crossover-Holic> hehehe
<Crossover-Holic> thank's man
<Crossover-Holic> oh i see
<Crossover-Holic> TimGroe: when i using adept and search nvidia, nvidia kernel common is installed
<Crossover-Holic> what should i do
<TimGroe> just leave it :P
<Crossover-Holic> no nedd to remove?
<TimGroe> no
<Etokura> Does anyone here know much about python?
<ardchoille> Crossover-Holic: I have nvidia drivers working and I still have nvidia-kernel-common installed
<martint> Hi to all, kubuntu7.04 AMD64. installed beryl, now (even I hecked everything out and uninstalled beryl and even dekorator) my comp is sloooow and beryl visual efects are still working. WHat can I do?
<TimGroe> martint: do you have an ATI / nVidia card?
<martint> nvidia
<TimGroe> hmmm
<TimGroe> ** scratches head
<martint> :)
<martint> Gforce5200 FX
<wharf001> Hi all
<wharf001> I have kubuntu festy fawn thingy.
<wharf001> how do i activate beryl
<wharf001> i installed it using package manager
<wharf001> and the ati support thing
<wharf001> not sure how to actualy tell it to start
<martint> Wharf - DO NOT USE BERYL!!!!! (Unless you know what you are doing...) read the warnings about it in forum
<belfegor> hello
<belfegor> my firestarter could be the problem for not seeing any computer on my network?
<wharf001> wel thats why i came here.
<Jucato> !beryl | wharf001
<Jucato> ugh ubotu's lagging again...
<Jucato> wharf001: there are links to guides in the topic of #ubuntu-effects
* wharf001 pokes it
<martint> wharf -good luck, it does look very good, but it makes troubles.
<wharf001> ouch
<wharf001> what kinda troubles?
<Crossover-Holic> TimGroe: what now
<Crossover-Holic> TimGroe: the envy is installed
<martint> computer goes slow (at least I've seen it in some possts in forum and ti happend to me)
<wharf001> ouch lol
<martint> But for other portential problems you should chekc the forum...
<wharf001> do you think kubunu screwed up by releasing it?
<wharf001> hehe
<martint> nop...
<martint> If it is a comp you experiment with , it is totaly worth playing with . if you work with the comp , dont try it
<wharf001> na its just to mess with
* SlimeyPete runs the effects on his laptop (which he does work on)
<wharf001> making a new tower tomorow :D
<martint> good :b, then tryt it, its very nice
<wharf001> whats annoying is, i have install the effects..
<wharf001> yet
<wharf001> nothings changed.
<wharf001> lol
<martint> ??
<wharf001> i mean
<wharf001> you know pakcage manager
<wharf001> i installed ati support and desktop effects
<wharf001> closed it
<wharf001> thats all i done
<logixoul> guys, any clue as to why this is happening? http://www.warst.com/images/uploads/2007-05-25/yakbug6cde.png
<martint> interesting, Ive seen seom posts in forum about it, but for me it worked directly after installing through packman
<logixoul> the yakuake maintainer said it might be driver problems
<alexicon> hey do any of you in kubuntu fiesty have a problem where your application window locks to the max size across one axis
<wharf001> i'll brb
<martint> good luck again
<alexicon> i have it on my desktop and not sure if its a nvidia twinview problem or gnome or what
<Etokura> Does anyone here know much about python?
<Crossover-holic> TimGroe: u there
<sorsis> if i use adept, why doesn't it see all packages that apt-get and apt-cache sees?
<jean-benoit> !fr
<jean-benoit> fr!
<pag> !!fr | jean-benoit
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> jean-benoit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lz1gjd> i know its not the right place to ask but could anyone tell me how to make combine several pictures into one, each of the pictures is like 2500x2500 so its not easy to do this manually. is there a program that could do this ?
<DJServers> ey\
<dromer> hey all, I just did a complete new install on my system using ."my-packages" and such. I copied my old /home dir to another disk (with cp -r) and now I want to replace my current /home with it. I already tried it from live cd, but apperantly it didn't work too well, I can't start kde anymore, I checked to chmod -R 766 my home dir, but I still can't startup kde
<dromer> lz1gjd: you mean stitch htem together?
<dromer> lz1gjd: there are panorama tools for that, chechk out hugin
<lz1gjd> 
<lz1gjd> oops, yes
<dromer> !hugin
<lz1gjd> okz, thx
<robbie> !samba
<dromer> lz1gjd: there are very good howto's out there, google for them
<robbie> !kubuntu
<lz1gjd> i'd like to create one huge map out of some smaller pieces.
<dromer> lz1gjd: I can't access my browser atm so I can't give you my links, but you can find them on google
<dromer> search for hugin panorama howto or something
<dromer> lz1gjd: you stil need a program for stitching and stuff, look around :)
<robbie> hello : just installed kubuntu - having problem connecting to samba share - getting timeout error within 3 sec -  any ideas? (works fine with fresh install of ubuntu)
<DJServers> robbie:  ubuntu is the same ass kubuntu so dont ask me :P
<robbie> same same but different ....:)
<DJServers> yeah :P\
<robbie> !uboto
<DJServers> !kubuntu
<robbie> hey is that uboto on holiday?????
<DJServers> wtf are the bots offline or something
<crimsun> it's likely just having network issues.
<DJServers> ok
<DJServers> dus MIRC works on linux?
<DJServers> i want to run a GTA:SA MTa Script on it
<DJServers> some one now?
<defcon_> how do I change the priority of a process
<busfahrer> I think it works with Wine
<DJServers> busfahrer: where can i download that?
<defcon_> !renice
<DJServers> !mirc
<Etokura> apt-get install wine
<DJServers> Where can i download MIRC for Linux??????
<TimGroe> DJServers: the same place you download it for Windows :P
<TimGroe> then you need to install Wine
<TimGroe> :)
<DJServers> Wine?
<DJServers> waht Wine
<TimGroe> Wine is not an emulator
<TimGroe> it allows Windows apps to run on Linux
<DJServers> what does wine?\
<TimGroe> not all of them
<TimGroe> but some
<DJServers> o ok
<hugolp> Hi
<DJServers> where cani download that? just look on goole?
<hugolp> I am looking for a simple program to do grahpics, something like windows paint
<TimGroe> wine, get it from adept_manager
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: its me crossover-holic
<TimGroe> Hidey Hoe
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: thank's man for the elvy
<|^RiaN^|> upss
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: thank's man for the envy
<TimGroe> you got it working?
<|^RiaN^|> tess
<TimGroe> \o/
<|^RiaN^|> yess
<|^RiaN^|> hehehe
<TimGroe> shweeeeeeeeet
<TimGroe> xD
<|^RiaN^|> :)
<TimGroe> you like it?
<|^RiaN^|> veeryy
<TimGroe> :)
<DJServers> i cant find adept_manager in k menu where it stands?
<TimGroe> K Menu --> System --> Adept Manager
<DJServers> o lol
<DJServers> i am blind :P\
<TimGroe> hmmmmmm
<TimGroe> :
<TimGroe> :P
<|^RiaN^|> if no sudo apt-get install adept-manager
<DJServers> lol
<|^RiaN^|> hehehe
<DJServers> loading
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: u ever play gunbound
<TimGroe> once
<TimGroe> I work mostly on my own OS / Multimedia App these days |^RiaN^|
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^|: kVric too now I see?
<|^RiaN^|> gunbound it's a game
<TimGroe> *kVirc
<TimGroe> I know what it is :P
<|^RiaN^|> ;)
<TimGroe> do you like it?
<|^RiaN^|> i want to install it
<DJServers> what is the full name off wine?
<|^RiaN^|> where to download GB
<TimGroe> install what?
<TimGroe> DJServers: wine
<TimGroe> :P
<|^RiaN^|> just wine
<TimGroe> there is a repo you have to add
<PhinnFort> !wine
<Doc_Brown> hello. my kubuntu installation is running graphically slow. ie feels like no ati drivers are installed. is there some utility to install opengl or faster graphics drivers for some of the games?
<TimGroe> to get the latest version
<PhinnFort> darn that bot
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: is gunbound running with wine
<TimGroe> tes
<TimGroe> * yes
<PhinnFort> !wine
<pybotu> tibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TimGroe> DJServers: don't listen to that :P
<TimGroe> follow http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<TimGroe> then you get the latest version
<TimGroe> a new version is released ~ every 2 weeks, and each new version supports more stuff :)
<DJServers> ok
<TimGroe> sorry PhinnFort, but I believe that a new Wine is a good Wine
<lz1gjd> how do you disable wine output in the konsole when you start an app, whats the command line switch?
<TimGroe> the Wine in Kubuntu is about 8 version old IIRC
<PhinnFort> I prefer some old wine;)
<PhinnFort> I use the wine from the wine headquarters myself
<TimGroe> heh :)
<PhinnFort> but I just made my own ubotu replacement, that I wanted to try out;)
<TimGroe> ooooohhhhhhh
<PhinnFort> since ubotu has been going down lately
<TimGroe> :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<TimGroe> add it to #advantedge
<TimGroe> :}
<PhinnFort> !hi
<pybotu>  Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<PhinnFort> not perfect, but works, until ubotu returns
<pybotu>  Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<TimGroe> I like Supybot :P
<PhinnFort> well, I didn't care for running the whole shebang;)
<PhinnFort> pybotu is 67 lines, with comments and lots of whitespaces;)
<DJServers> What has wine to do whit mysql?
<PhinnFort> ?
<robbie> any one know how to get flash going on konqueror (youtube etc)?
<PhinnFort> robbie: 64-bit?
<PhinnFort> !flash
<pybotu>  To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<robbie> 32 bit
<PhinnFort> robbie: look at that link then
<TimGroe> DJServers: how is Wine comming along?
<robbie> PhinnFort : thanks - it going now :)\
<DJServers> its installed
<DJServers> now downloading mirc
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: u know what software to use for billing
<|^RiaN^|> i have cyber cafe
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^|: ummm
<TimGroe> not off the top of my head :(
<TimGroe> sorry :(
<TimGroe> Google around a little?
<|^RiaN^|> i see
<TimGroe> Do a seach in Adept?
<|^RiaN^|> it's not there
<TimGroe> yeah, so I see
<TimGroe> dunno
<TimGroe> ssorry
<DJServers> where the hell can i juse wine now?
<TimGroe> yes :)
<TimGroe> right click any exe and say "Open with wine"
<|^RiaN^|> i've looking every website with it
<azaghal> Hello. Can someone tell me how does (K)Ubuntu's kernel achieve ulimit -l unlimited for regular users?
<DJServers> open whit wine file?\
<TimGroe> yes
<DJServers> ey it works!
<DJServers> i luf you :P\
* TimGroe feels loved
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: how to create user like "guest" in windows
<DJServers> whaha :P
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^|: just create a new user
<|^RiaN^|> i;ve create it
<TimGroe> and dont put him in sudoers
<TimGroe> in /etc/sudoers
<|^RiaN^|> but everytime they want to use they removeable disk it's cant mount
<DJServers> TimGroe i have installed it now but how to run it?
<TimGroe> I have a "Windows Programs" menu here :S
<DJServers> ? where ?
<TimGroe> DJServers: in K
<glenn> Hi there. Anyone know of a way to see a files creation time? Not modified! For finding out when i.e. a logg file was started (created), where the modified time would alwasy be NOW as it is continously written to...
<DJServers> nothin stands there
<DJServers> there is one on the desktop
<glenn> man ls doesn't say anything about it (Creating time)...
<DJServers> that the prog but when i klik on it it ask for a program to run it whit
<TimGroe> well, in a Konsole, type wine C:/programs file/<name>/my.exe xD
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: can Gunbound running with crossover
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^| Dunno
<sobersabre> is there a fax application for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<TimGroe> have not used CXOffice in YEARS
<slop> i installed ubuntustudio, and now when i reboot, i get a gnarly blue screen that tells me x cannot start...but if i choose the regular kernel in grub (not the low latency one for ubuntustudio), it works fine...any ideas?
<sobersabre> I need to receive and send faxes.
<sobersabre> if possible
<TimGroe> (ie, 3 months(
<|^RiaN^|> im using crossover pro 6
<TimGroe> sobersabre: efax good for you//
<DJServers> TimGroe:  what do i typ in the place of <name> : C:/programs file/<name>/my.exe
<TimGroe> the directory and file name of the installed app
<TimGroe> from the installer :)
<DJServers> and where can i see that :p
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: how to configure LAN connection on damn small linux
<TimGroe> In the KDE run window, type ~/.wine/drive_c
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^|: #dsl ?
<|^RiaN^|> yess
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^|: #damnsmalllinux ?
<TimGroe> #completelyofftopicthisisubuntunotdsl ?
<|^RiaN^|> im using dsl on my workstation
<Jucato> |^RiaN^|: please try to ask in DSL's channel or forum. this channel is for Kubuntu. thanks
<lz1gjd> is there a way to install a fully functional kubuntu on on an usb stick , like being able to install additional programs later and saving settings
<lz1gjd> maybe normal install should work but mine usb stick is 2 gb and a normal installation takes about 1.8gb
<sobersabre> TimGroe: thanks! have you actually used it ?
<TimGroe> sobersabre: I use a real fax machine now, but I used to :)
<sobersabre> TimGroe: do fax machine fax filtering ?
<DJServers> it doenst work! grrrr
<TimGroe> sobersabre: say that in english :P
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: how to install java with format .bin
<DJServers> here it is located: /home/frank/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/General Use Scripts            but what do i type to start?
<TimGroe> DJServers: file name too :)
<sobersabre> can one configure a fax machine to filter which faxes to RCV and which not to RCV ?
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^|: say chmod +x <file name>
<sobersabre> TimGroe: by CallerID, e.g.
<TimGroe> and then ./<file name>
<|^RiaN^|> DJS
<DJServers> like this? /home/frank/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/General Use Scripts/mirc.exe
<TimGroe> sobersabre: I do not know
<TimGroe> but it could save faxes :P
<DJServers> o just: ./mirc.exe
<|^RiaN^|> DJServers: using a konsole
<DJServers> yeah
<|^RiaN^|> go to the program direktory
<DJServers> what?
<TimGroe> MP
<TimGroe> * NO
<sobersabre> TimGroe: ok, anyway, With efax will I be getting all the faxes as files, and will be able to decide which one to print ?
<DJServers> direktory?
<TimGroe> wine "c:/Program Files/General Use Scripts/mirc.exe"
<TimGroe> yeah
<TimGroe> sobersabre: yeah
<saurus> hi
<|^RiaN^|> DJServers: example mirc go to the dir and type wine mirc.exe
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^|: no :P
<DJServers> TimGroe:  i luf you again :P
<|^RiaN^|> :)
<TimGroe> full path is better
<|^RiaN^|> ok
<|^RiaN^|> i see
<TimGroe> sorry |^RiaN^| :P
<|^RiaN^|> it's okay
<DJServers> TimGroe:  i luf you so  much :P lol
<|^RiaN^|> hieheiei
<TimGroe> awwwwwww
<TimGroe> DJServers: thanks :)
<TimGroe> Pass it on
<TimGroe> (the help, not the love)
<Jucato> lz1gjd: maybe this is what you're looking for? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Etokura> !kdm
<ubotwo> kdm - X display manager for KDE - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<pybotu> Term not found.
<lz1gjd> Jucato: thx
<Etokura> How do I set kdm as the default display manager?
<DJServers> yeah i am connected to my server
<TimGroe> Etokura: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm --force
<TimGroe> and select kdm
<TimGroe> ( in a konsole )
<Etokura> Is there much of a difference?
<TimGroe> not really
<|^RiaN^|> TimGroe: how to install java with format .bin
<TimGroe> |^RiaN^|:  I told you up there ^^^^^^^^
<|^RiaN^|> lol
<|^RiaN^|> ive miss it
<Jucato> !java
<ubotwo> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Jucato> (there's no need to use the .bin installer
<|^RiaN^|> ive download the .bin format
<|^RiaN^|> now i'll go to install it
<Jucato> when you could have just easily installed it from Add/Remove or Adept Manager :)
<Etokura> ng kdm
<Etokura> I won't be using kdm
<TimGroe> ng ?
<Etokura> It lagged and cut me off
<TimGroe> :S
<TimGroe> damn
<Etokura> When I boot with kdm it gives me a black screen with a small white terminal
<Etokura> No GUI
<TimGroe> :|
<TimGroe> bugger
<tom_> hi all how do i check if my cpu is 64bit capable?
<TimGroe> tom_: how old is it, what is it's model?
<tom_> its a core duo
<TimGroe> what number?
<tom_> T2250
<TimGroe> ( I * think * all core duos are 64 bit )
<^RiaN^> yes
<tom_> hmmm is there much of a speed boost on 64 bit?
<^RiaN^> all core duo
<tom_> should i take the leap :P ?
<TimGroe> tom_: not really, IN MY opionion
<TimGroe> alot of apps need work to run in a 64 bit environment
<TimGroe> like Flash
<tom_> kk, i mite download th live cd and have a look
<david2> what's the users trash folder for kde?
<tom_> yea i heard about installing 32 bit firefox
<david2> is is ~/.trash
<TimGroe> david2: ~/.Trash
<TimGroe> :)
<david2> Cool
<TimGroe> tom_: yeah, but 32bit firefox needs 32bit Linux libraries :P
<david2> I want to run konqueror as root for simplicities sake
<TimGroe> which means you do not gain all that much
<tom_> but any open source software should run fine on 64 bit as good as 32 yes?
<david2> but I want to make it look different so I deffinately know I have root privs
<tom_> or better
<TimGroe> no, some still do not run good on 64 bit yet
<TimGroe> most do
<tom_> oh kk thanks, im probly best just downloading the live and having a look lol
<brandon> how do u install programs like adobe flash player?
<crimsun> install flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> (multiverse)
<lz1gjd> you could use automatix too
<lz1gjd> its a great script
<lz1gjd> !automatix
<brandon> whenever i try to download it in kubuntu it wont open up
<ubotwo> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dak> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<lz1gjd> what the ?
<dak> ;)
<lz1gjd> why is that ? ive never had any problems with automatix
<Jucato> !worksforme
<ubotwo> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dak> why install that 3rd party app when all you need to do is edit 1 line and run apt or a apt front end
<Jucato> actually on feisty, you don't need to edit anything
<brandon> am i supposed to downloa dflash as a tar.gz.?
<dak> brandon: you have x86 right ?
<brandon> ?
<brandon> dunno
<dak> odds are you do
<dak> uname -a
<brandon> whats x86?
<dak> will tell ya
<lz1gjd> is there any chance that anything fails if i install a more suitable kernel for my cpu (athlon64) non 64bit, will i need to do anything other than recompiling my graphic driver ?
<dak> architecture of your processer
<brandon> its amd 64
<dak> lz1gjd: like from scratch ?
<brandon> yea
<SlimeyPete> lz1gjd: you mean, just swap a 64-bit kernel for a non-64 one? Your system will die.
<lz1gjd> not really, use one from the repositories
<dak> it is brandon ?
<dak> here
<lz1gjd> nonono
<dak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<dak> read that
<SlimeyPete> lz1gjd: all the software in your system has been compiled for 64 bit
<lz1gjd> sri if i expressed myself in a wrong way
<brandon> ty
<lz1gjd> right now im using i386 version of kubuntu on an athlon 64 bit system, i dont want to switch to amd64 kernel
<SlimeyPete> lz1gjd: oh, right. Yeah, it should work OK.
<lz1gjd> just use one thats a bit better for this cpu architecure,
<dak> it wont compile to 64 bit
<Jucato> !64bit
<ubotwo> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<lz1gjd> there's amd k7 intel i686
<dak> your system is 32 bit
<lz1gjd> should work better i think
<dak> thats 32bit
<SlimeyPete> dak: he says "I don't want to switch to amd64 kernel"
<SlimeyPete> so 32bit is fine.
<dak> you can still have it be a amd64 setting in the kernel and i bet it compiles 32bit
<dak> your libs and every thing is 32bit
<dak> x86*
<dak> so
<david2> you lied
<SlimeyPete> dak: he doesn't want 64-bit. He wants 32-bit, hence his clarification
<dak> i did ?
<david2> it aint ~/.Trash
<dak> but cant you still pick amd64/core2 cpu in the kernel and it will still compile 32bit because his system is 32 bit?
<dak> iv never tried it so
<dak> but have used diff archs
<dak> dunno
<crimsun> ubotwo: 64bit =~ s/EMT64/EM64T/g
<ubotwo> crimsun: Error: "64bit" is not a valid command.
<SlimeyPete> I dunno tbh.... but the k7 kernel should be fine
<LjL> crimsun, i'm taking note
<dak> k7 is fine
<lz1gjd> i dont really want to, i like my system the way it is, would just like to speed it up a bit (if possible of couse) with using a more suitable kernel for this kind of amd cpu but still 32bit
<lz1gjd> sri for the spam
<dak> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dak> tell you what your cpu is...
<dak> brandon you get that script working ?
<dak> for 32bit firefox
<alexicon> ok that was weird!
<alexicon> my firefox suddenly changed
<alexicon> my theme is gone
<lz1gjd> id like to know what happens to all modules you use when you switch to a different kernel, will alsa still work for example
<brandon> i got firefox the problem is i want t oadd the following standalone flash player so i can go on youtube
<selolie> Bonjour!
<dak> brandon
<brandon> ?
<dak> if you are running x64 kubuntu
<brandon> yes
<dak> you need to use 32bit firefox for the flash to work
<brandon> ohh now u tell me
<dak> well
<dak> i said
<dak> read the url
<dak> i pasted
<dak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<dak> download the script.
<dak> read the few lines
<brandon> ok im downloading it
<dak> sudo it to run it
<dak> when you are all done
<dak> to start firefox 32 bit type firefox32
<brandon> where is sudo?
<dak> in console or run"
<dak> or make a icon
<dak> whatever
<selolie> who could be help me to use Konversation ? i have a problem to inter a new chan
<brandon> The file http://home.comcast.net/~next/firefox32-2.0-ubuntu-amd64.deb is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<brandon> it said this?
<brandon> after downloading it
<dak> never used it selolie
<dak> uh
<dak> nevver seen that
<selolie> i begin whis yes dak
<dak> ctrl+c it
<dak> del the debs in the f-base* dir
<dak> and restart it
<dak> or base-*/ dir
<dak> whatever it extracted into
<dak> did you get the right script for what ver of kubuntu you have ?
<dak> im guessing fiesty but who knows
<selolie> i have kde
<david2> cool trash:/ works
<robbie> uboto
<dak> iv never used the program but whats your problem ?
<robbie> !kubuntu
<ubotwo> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<robbie> !samba
<ubotwo> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<selolie> i try to enter a new canal other than ubuntu irc...
<Quetzlcoatl> how can i watch (in firefox) sites that uses wmedia player for streaming?
<^RiaN^> TimGroe: help mw
<^RiaN^> TimGroe: help me
<TimGroe> :S
<TimGroe> with what?
<^RiaN^> ym
<robbie> !lost
<ubotwo> lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<TimGroe> ym ?
<^RiaN^> yahoo messenger
<TimGroe> aaahhh :)
<dak> Quetzlcoatl: mplayer plugin
<TimGroe> get pidgin or kopete :)
<^RiaN^> how can i get ym
<selolie> but it can't connec because it din't know the canal what i want.... but i now the canal is good ...
<^RiaN^> there is ym for kubuntu
<dak> kopete does yahoo aim msn and alot more
<dak> its default installed i think
<dak> check under internet on the menu
<^RiaN^> TimGroe: how about gyach
<dak> or goto the yahoo site and download the yahoo client i guess ?
<dak> der /
<TimGroe> don't know it :S
<TimGroe> dak: that is like ... 4 years old :(
<^RiaN^> o
<^RiaN^> i downlaod ym format deb
<^RiaN^> but it's error
<dak> what is tim?
<dak> kopete ?
<dak> i dont use it so
<dak> but noticed it on the menubar after install
<dak> gaim/pidgin does yahoo
<dak> and aim
<^RiaN^> people who coming in my cyber cafe they confuse to use kopete
<^RiaN^> they alway ask 'YM'
<dak> well i didntk now you had a cyber cafe man
<^RiaN^> :)
<dak> so rename kopete to yahoo
<^RiaN^> lol
<dak> or use gaim
<robbie> what about gaim?
<ubuntu_> anybody can help me?
<mika__> selamlar
<dak> make a desktop back ground with instructions on it :p
<^RiaN^> gyach is good too
<^RiaN^> and this one is more difficult
<^RiaN^> install a canon printer
<^RiaN^> ip1600
<^RiaN^> uhuh
<dak> google it man
<dak> no different then what anyone does when they dont know what to do
<dak> and read the docs
<dak> cups
<dak> should support it
<mika__> pls visit and click google www.siyasisohbet.net
<mika__> pls visit and click google www.siyasisohbet.net
<mika__> byeee
<Quetzlcoatl> dak where do i find mplyer plugin for firefox?
<dak> google
<dak> "mplyer plugin for firefox"
<^RiaN^> Quetzlcoatl:  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<dak> yeah maybe their is a package
<^RiaN^> in terminal
<dak> apt-cache search mplayer
<^RiaN^> in konsole
<dak> you need the plugin rain...
<dak> anyway google
<dak> where is your cafe rain ?
<^RiaN^> dak:  how about radio software
<^RiaN^> what is name
<^RiaN^> software for hear radio
<dak> no clue
<dak> fm radio ?
<dak> no idea never had a fm card
<^RiaN^> yes
<dak> you need a fm card
<dak> to listen to fm radio on your pc :p
<dak> you know that right ?
<^RiaN^> jukebox
<dak> you mean internet radio ?
<^RiaN^> yes
<dak> dude
<^RiaN^> internet radio
<dak> i just asked
<^RiaN^> hehehehe
<dak> fm radio and you said yes
<^RiaN^> sory man
<dak> where are you from
<^RiaN^> i mean internet radio
<dak> iv never used juke
<dak> i may have
<dak> but
<dak> while ago
<dak> beep media player has a last.fm
<^RiaN^> what software do u use
<dak> client built into it
<dak> bmpx - Beep Media Player eXperimental
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok.
<dak> apt-get it
<dak> amarok too ya
<dak> bmpx aka beep media player x does shoutcast and a few others
<kendey> hello. can somebody recommend good dock for KDE? :)
<^RiaN^> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> kendey: if i said yes i'd be lying.  i haven'
<Daisuke_Ido> err...  haven't found a stable one that looks halfway decent yet
<dak> use bmpx rain
<dak> does last.fm does podcast does icecast and shoutcast
<dak> and cd's
<dak> mp3
<dak> ect.
<^RiaN^> thanks kad
<dak> rain where are you from in the world where is this cafe man ?
<dak> what country
<^RiaN^> indonesia
<^RiaN^> im indonesian
<dak> your time is off a bit man
<dak> on your computer
<dak> 09:20 [I]  CTCP TIME reply from ^RiaN^: Fri May 25 09:26:21 2007
<dak> thats eastern daylight time
<dak> usa
<^RiaN^> im a billing
<^RiaN^> now 9.30 pm here
<dak> where are you ?
<^RiaN^> billing man
<dak> where is that ?
<dak> what state
<^RiaN^> indonesia
<n6pfk> For some reason I am getting a segmentation fault when I start "evolution"?  Any news of this?
<^RiaN^> manado
<dak> wtf
<dak> indonesia is on the other side of the world
<dak> your time on your computer is off
<^RiaN^> what do u mean?
<dak> type "date" into konsole
<dak> is that the real time ?
<dak> heh
<dak> cuz i did /ctcp time on you
<^RiaN^> Fri May 25 09:28:34 CIT 2007
<dak> and its set to like 9:20 am
<dak> yeah
<dak> Fri May 25 09:22:36 EDT 2007
<dak> well
<dak> is it 9:30am in indonesia ??
<dak> i dont think it can be
<^RiaN^> yes
<^RiaN^> can be what
<dak> rian what time is it ?
<dak> what does your watch say
<dak> on the clock on the weall
<dak> wall*
<^RiaN^> 9:29
<dak> how in the fuck
<^RiaN^> 9:29
<LjL> !ohmy
<ubotwo> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dak> sorry
<dak> but ubotw he is on the other side of the worl
<dak> world+ and at +7gmt
<^RiaN^> dak what do u mean "how in the fuck"
<dak> Jakarta, Java, Indonesia Current timeFriday, May 25, 2007 at 8:22:19 PM
<^RiaN^> im in manado
<dak> but dude their are only 24 horus in a day...
<dak> and
<sercik> ciao! c' qualcuno?
<dak> you are +7 gmt so thats 7+ hours a head of england
<^RiaN^> manado like makassar
<dak> you cant be 9 in the morning
<kendey> sercik: i don't speak your language :P
<The_Machine> LjL, are you there?  You were helping me yesterday with my new nvidia card that I was having (am having) problems with, and I wondered if you were available for a couple of minutes to help me clear up a couple of issues i'm having?
<Dr_willis> its 9:30 here in Indiana :) about as far from Indonesia as one can get.
<sercik> sorry i have done a mistake!
<dak> Dr_willis: and im in nyc and it is 9:30
<^RiaN^> Dr_willis: u india
<dak> so how is it 9:30am also in indeonesa
<dak> "??
<dak> HAHA
<dak> dude
<sercik> i thought to write in another channel
<robbie> !adeptfix
<ubotwo> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<^RiaN^> it's show in my wathc
<LjL> The_Machine: well, update me on the news. we were left at you trying to reboot and see if X started, i think
<sercik> my windows don't boot anymore and i need to save some files that i have on the windows desktop
<sercik> hi LjL
<Dr_willis> Indiana :)
<LjL> sercik, mount and save from linux...?
<sercik> the problem is that files have spaces and strange characters!
<Dr_willis> Indy 500 is this weekend.
<dak> word
<sercik> and linux say that can't  create files on destination
<LjL> sercik: were the filenames in a language with accents, or non latin?
<dak> i love race cars
<sercik> yes i think so
<kendey> dak: i love it too ;p
<sercik> and then there are files with long filenames and spaces
<dak> ^RiaN^: lay off the crack man :/
<^RiaN^> what u mean
<sercik> there is the possibility to cut or simplify filenames during copy
<sercik> ??
<^RiaN^> now 9:35 pm here
<dak> rian
<LjL> sercik, Ubuntu tries to use UTF-8 as its character encoding by default, while Windows uses UTF-16 or something. or just ISO-something. i think that might be the issue. you need to know what the mount option is to explicitly use a given encoding, not sure i remember them myself
<dak> yes but your computer time is 9:30 am not pm
<dak> its 24 hour time
<^RiaN^> really
<kendey> sercik: i'm not sure what you mean, but try wtire first letter of somebody's name and press tab
<dak> how do you have a internet cafe using linux
<dak> ?
<dak> im honestly worried
<dak> for you
<sercik> so the solution could be mount destination partition with the correct utf?
<^RiaN^> linux is free right
<Dr_willis> Linux is GPL'ed 'free' correct
<LjL> sercik: with the correct encoding, not necessarily UTF-anything. you're italian, right? so those filenames probably just contained accented vowels and you were using Latin1 on windows?
<LjL> !fre
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<LjL> !free
<ubotwo> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<The_Machine> Thanks LjL, i appreciate the help.  Well, i rebooted and I was still stuck in the same loop - where i was getting complaints about mismatched kernel and nvidia driver
<sercik> yes i'm italian
<kendey> but most of computer users don't know about linux
<sercik> don't you tell me more about to do?
<sercik> or give me a hint?
<The_Machine> right now i'm doing pretty good though..
<kendey> for some  pc users computer = MS Windows
<LjL> sercik, sure i will, i'm just trying to make sure we try the right options. as i said, i'm not sure i remember then right, so we'll have to do a couple attempts.
<The_Machine> i believe i have it working so that the 'nv' driver is being used by Kubuntu rather than the proprietary driver
<sercik> ok thanks!!
<LjL> sercik: try  mount /dev/whatever /media/whatever -o utf8  (first unmount it, if it's already mounted), and see what the filenames are like
<lvjiabin> 
<lvjiabin> 
<LjL> !cn
<ubotwo> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<The_Machine> but i don't believe that the driver is working 100% correctly, as Beryl seems broken, and there are some other unusual glitches i'm seeing
<lvjiabin> I have a problem
<lvjiabin> yes
<The_Machine> (glitches I did not experience thus far)
<lvjiabin> ?
<sercik> i need to mount windows partition with that lines?
<LjL> The_Machine, the "nv" open source drivers will never let you use Beryl. it doesn't support 3D at all.
<dak> anyone else worrid for ^RiaN^ ?
<The_Machine> LjL, i was wondering if you could help me again try to remove whatever the nvidia.com drier installs
<dak> yes its free rian
<LjL> sercik: well, yes, but of course change /dev/whatever and /media/whatever into what is relevant ;)
<dak> bbl rain need a pack of cigs
<The_Machine> okay, then i'm not using the correct driver.  If i switch to the other (proprietary) driver, i can't even startx
<lvjiabin> And is there any Chinese?
<LjL> The_Machine, i think we did that successfully yesterday... there must be other issues now
<sercik> :)
<LjL> The_Machine:  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx 
<LjL> !cn | lvjiabin
<ubotwo> lvjiabin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<The_Machine> LjL - i was incorrect, we didn't.
<The_Machine> okay, one moment.
<LjL> The_Machine: hm?
<^RiaN^> dak: how to get bmpx
<LjL> !info bmpx
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<konrad1991pl> sudo apt-get install bmpx ??
<LjL> !!info bmpx feisty
<ubotu> bmpx: Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3261 kB, installed size 8888 kB
<The_Machine>   Installed: (none)
<The_Machine>   Candidate: 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.28
<The_Machine>   Version table:
<The_Machine>      1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.28 0
<The_Machine>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages
<The_Machine>      1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20 0
<The_Machine>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<The_Machine>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<The_Machine> dammit, that didn't work right
<LjL> The_Machine, use the pastebin for that...
<The_Machine> i'm sorry
<^RiaN^> Couldn't find package bmpx
<The_Machine> I would have - i thought i could /notice you
<The_Machine> won't do that anymore, sorry
<LjL> The_Machine, why isn't it installed? we reinstalled it yesterday
<LjL> The_Machine: oh, wait though. there is another potential problem
<lvjiabin> thank you
<The_Machine> i have nvidia-glx-new installed
<The_Machine> LjL, should i uninstall it and install nvidia-glx?
<LjL> The_Machine: the current candidate driver is for kernel 2.6.20-5-16, which was just released today, but we didn't get it updated yet (at least, i didn't)
<The_Machine> LjL - I believe that is most of my problem :)
<LjL> The_Machine, let me reboot (since i didn't reboot after today's update) and see if my own driver is working first
<The_Machine> thanks!
<LjL> The_Machine: well, yesterday this couldn't have been the problem
<LjL> brb
<sercik> LjL: it works! Thank you very much...
<The_Machine> LjL - i had used the --update feature
<The_Machine> but perhaps i'm wrong
<LjL> sercik: at first try, cool =)
<LjL> The_Machine: --update?
<The_Machine> oh, with the nvidia driver (from nvidia.com) if you run it with --update it downloads the newest from the nvidia ftp
<The_Machine> which was even newer than that from the nvidia site..  i could be way off on this.  heh.
<The_Machine> anyway.  :)
<LjL> The_Machine: oh, but did you do that before or after we talked?
<The_Machine> Yes, i did that before we talked
<LjL> ok
<The_Machine> (ever)
<The_Machine> Thanks for your help
<LjL> rebooting, moment
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> yep
<sercik> I have changed my motherboard and windows doesn't boot anymore but linux is working!
<konrad1991pl> i'm going out, see you later :) good bye everybody
<sercik> finally i have received my asus a8n32-sli deluxe WOW
* style is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<LjL> the_machine: it's still working for me, so that shouldn't be an issue. give me the output of  dpkg -l | grep nvidia  please
<DJServers> Hey i am back all
<DJServers> here it is like 30 Celsius hot dude :p
<aroo>  Is there any reason not to clear out /var/cache/apt/archives ? Mine's 500mb
<The_Machine> okay.  one moment!
<palmer> what game is good for kubuntu?
<wouterh> hi, does anybody knows in which package I can find the dbus.mainloop.qt python package?
<The_Machine> pastebin is acting slow..  gr...
<LjL> The_Machine: paste in privmsg if not too long
<PhinnFort> aroo: sudo aptitude autoclean
<The_Machine> k
<PhinnFort> !info nexuiz | palmer
<ubotwo> palmer: nexuiz - A 3d network deathmatch game - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<DJServers> !uboito
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<PhinnFort> darn that fool
<DJServers> whoo[s
<The_Machine> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=79362
<DJServers> why is it now ubotwo?
<The_Machine> LjL, there it is
<PhinnFort> DJServers: ubotu is dead
<Dr_willis> Egads!
<DJServers> ahh why i liked him :p
<uros> hi all. when i log in and when i scan for plugins on konqueror I get a crash: "nsplugin crashed" and something with "sigsegv 11". I tried reinstalling the nsplugin package, but I get the same error. It is annoying - any ideas on how I could get rid of it?
<PhinnFort> DJServers: I made a temporary replacement (pybotu), but someone wasn't satisified and made a better one, ubotwo
<DJServers> o ok :P
<LjL> PhinnFort, err, Ubotwo has been around for a couple of months actually :)
<PhinnFort> oh?
<Dr_willis> in training? :)
<LjL> PhinnFort, we've used it as a backup bot everytime ubotu went down for any reason
<PhinnFort> when noone answered !'s some hours ago, I made my own bot join, and some time later I notice he was obsolete;)
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<The_Machine> LjL, http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=79362
<LjL> The_Machine, you seem to have nvidia-glx-new installed but not nvidia-glx, is that intentional?
<DJServers> guys? i still forgot the unpack command in console can you say it one moere time :P
<PhinnFort> tar xzf
<PhinnFort> or xjf
<DJServers> thx :P
<LjL> PhinnFort, well, other ops could have made ubotwo join, but they didn't remember they could :P
<The_Machine> LjL, i thought i was supposed to have new installed.  Should i go to nvidia-glx?  I don't know the difference..  I'm not really sure why "new" is there, either.
<PhinnFort> ;)
* PhinnFort went through 67 lines of python for nothing, then;)
<LjL> The_Machine: there are three drivers. nvidia-glx-legacy is for older nvidia cards. nvidia-glx works for most cards. nvidia-glx-new is a newer version (that also adds support for a couple of cards), but it wasn't made default because nvidia-glx is more tested
<LjL> The_Machine: i have nvidia-glx installed, so i suggest you install it too, simply because i've never troubleshooted nvidia-glx-new. what is your card, though?
<LjL> PhinnFort: besides, ubotu's source code is available ;)
<The_Machine> LjL - interesting.  It is a GeForce 7300 GS
<LjL> !hardware
<ubotwo> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<LjL> The_Machine: let me make sure nvidia-glx is ok
<PhinnFort> LjL: I know, but I couldn't set it up in under half an hour, so it was more efficient to make one myself;)
<The_Machine> I'm fine with having the "not new" card as long as it works.  Another question - are you able to see everything in nvidia-settings?
* The_Machine nods to LjL
<PhinnFort> (and it was fun)
<LjL> The_Machine, it should be ok.  sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx 
<LjL> The_Machine: "everything" as in what?
<The_Machine> sorry, "many: menu settings.
<jc> salut
<The_Machine> er, "many" rather than just seeing some "About" screen
<jc> who speak french ??
<LjL> !fr
<ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jc> merci
<LjL> The_Machine: err yeah, i've got X server information, X server display configuration, X screen 0 with lots of options, GPU 0...
<The_Machine> cool
<The_Machine> i'm going to do the other operation
<LjL> The_Machine: but from your pastebin, you don't even seem to have nvidia-settings *installed*...?
<The_Machine> heh.  That's because the proprietary nvidia-settings still exists maybe?  Odd.
<LjL> The_Machine: ah nevermind, i don't have it installed either, the nvidia-settings binary comes from nvidia-glx rather
<The_Machine> LjL - yeah, that's what i thought!
<LjL> The_Machine: no it's just provided by nvidia-glx... though now i'm not sure what the nvidia-settings package is for =)
<The_Machine> okay - reboot X or the whole OS?
* LjL installs
<LjL> The_Machine: try just X for a start. but enable nvidia instead of nv, first
<LjL> (you know how to revert that if things go wrong, right?)
<LjL> oh, nvidia-settings removes nvidia-glx, mystery solved
<The_Machine> (no) :)  When you say enable nvidia instead of nv, you mean in SYstem Settings/Display/etc?
<LjL> The_Machine: no, i mean in xorg.conf. or use  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable , which is equivalent
<The_Machine> I need to learn that.  Thanks - let me look.
<LjL> The_Machine: to revert it, if needed, just restore a backup of xorg.conf (which implies you should make one :P)
<The_Machine> i have been making backups!
<LjL> The_Machine:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup  makes a backup, and  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf  restores it if you have no display
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> almost what i've been doing
<The_Machine> :D
<LjL> The_Machine: besides, i think that  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  makes a backup automatically
<LjL> not sure though
<LjL> whops
<LjL> The_Machine: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<LjL> not the one i gave you above
<LjL> that's deprecated
<vbgunz> I have an interesting dilemma. everytime I enter/eject a CD, Memorystick, external harddisk, I get a popup prompting what I want to do *but* all users on other desktops also get these! it can get crazy if I mount 20+ things as when another user switches desktops, they 20+ dialogs?? this is an insane bug, is this addressed?
<Dr_willis> other desktops? you got 20+ people using remote desktops on 1 server?
<TheCreationist> What is the command to stop the X server?
<Dr_willis> stop or restart? :)
<TheCreationist> X can't be running when I install the nvidia drivers.
<The_Machine> LjL, so in xorg i change "device" from "nv" to "nvidia"?
<Dr_willis> - /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<TheCreationist> Dr_willis: Thank you.
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: 2 users logged in. the first user mounts 20+ times (cds, etc), the second user when he switches to his desktop has 20+ dialogs asking what would you like to do with the mount
<LjL> The_Machine: yes, but just use  sudo nvidia-xconfig  instead
<Dr_willis> TheCreationist,  when using the package maanger. i dident have to stop X.
<LjL> vbgunz, i don't think i see that reported anywhere
<LjL> !bugs
<ubotwo> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<The_Machine> okay, done.
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  mounts as in sticks a usb thing in the drive?
<TheCreationist> Dr_willis: The repositories don't have an nvidia driver that supports hardware acceleration.
<LjL> although, it sounds a bit like a "design bug"
<The_Machine> i guess i restart X now.
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> brb!
<The_Machine> hehe
<Dr_willis> TheCreationist,  huh?
<TheCreationist> Dr_willis: I have to use the proprietary drivers.
<LjL> The_Machine: make sure you have irssi handy :)
<Dr_willis> The propiratay drivers are in the repos last i looked.
<The_Machine> :D
<Dr_willis> ~nvidia
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheCreationist> Dr_willis: Hmm.. I couldn't find them.  nvidia-glx was the only driver I found.
<Dr_willis> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotwo> nvidia-glx - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Dr_willis> that is the Propitary driver I thought.
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: you get asked, what would you like to do? "open in Konqueror, do nothing, etc" the second user logged in also gets these but doesn't see them until they log in and I had an issue with over 20+ of these dialogs on the next users desktop :(
<TheCreationist> Dr_willis: I'm using Edgy if that makes a difference.
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  untill they log in? the 2nd user may not even be logged into the desktop and they get 'saved up' ?
<LjL> TheCreationist, let me add myself to the choir of "yes, the proprietary drivers ARE in the repos"
<TheCreationist> LjL: Well, they don't give me hardware acceleration.  Only the official nvidia drivers do... all my opengl apps crash with the drivers in the repos.
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: the user is logged in. we're just switching desktops. everytime I mount CD's etc, these are my CD's, etc *but* the second user ALSO gets these prompts... they should not get them but they do. unfortunately, I once seen 20+ of these dialogs when switching desktops :(
<LjL> TheCreationist: and i suppose that, after installing nvidia-glx (and before trying the drivers from nvidia.com), you *had* followed the howto -- i.e. changed from "nv" to "nvidia" in your xorg.conf (or used  sudo nvidia-xconfig , same thing)
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  testing that now.. I made a 2nd user. logged into them with Switchuser-StartNewSession
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: awesome, tell me if you see what I am talking about :)
<vbgunz> mount a cd 3 times (more than once) in the first session, then switch to the second desktop and you'll have 3 prompts
<LjL> vbgunz: if that's the case, file a bug and let dr_willis confirm it.
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  well initial test.. yes. thats how it works.. :) KDE poped up a dialog. gnome just auto-mounted and poped up a window.
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  its doing what its designed to do. :)  which user Should the thing be going to? heh
<Tobsan> my sound does not work :(
<Tobsan> i think i have the wrong drivers installed...
<Tobsan> anyone who knows how to fix it?
<DJServers> install new drivers
<DJServers> t:P
<Dr_willis> I dont see any 'fix' for it really.  the automounter is auto mounting and kde/gnome is seeing it. so only fix i can think of off hand wouldbe to disable the automounting of the removeable media
<LjL> Dr_willis: the one whose X is currently in the foreground, i'd say. but it's certainly something quite deeply rooted in the design of the whole multiuserness
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: if you mount a CD 3 times, or 3 different CD's, the next user gets 3 prompts in which only 1 or none will actually exist :(
<Dr_willis> LjL,  right. but how can one even tell whichis in the forgound.
<LjL> Dr_willis: if (this is the only X running) show_dialog; else { if (this X is in the foreground) show_dialog ; else shutup }
<LjL> oh, i'm sure there has to be a way :)
<awatson> LjL, are you there?
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  ok. how about this.. for a Single user logged in. I plug in the usb gizmo - it pops uop a dialog.. i let it alone.. I remove/replug it in again.. i get a 2nd dialog. :)
<awatson> (this is The_Machine)
<Dr_willis> and so on.
<LjL> awatson: from irssi, i assume
<awatson> from bitchx..
<Dr_willis> 2 related issues here it seems. :) both result from trying to make things 'user friendly'
<awatson> close enough (i forgot the name of irssi)
<LjL> awatson: have you also tried rebooting or just restarting X?
<awatson> restarting X was successful - even beryl ran.
<awatson> THis is after a reboot, which has been my chronic problem
<awatson> LjL - I can give you my error though!
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if you had several users running gnome.. i wonder if they would allget a filemanager window with permissions for the device.
<TheCreationist> LjL: Just to let you know, after following the nvidia how-to, my computer restarts with X crashing.  So yeah, I didn't ask how to install the drivers through the repos, but how to shutdown X, that's all.  Thanks for you help anyway.
<s330d3r> have a external drive that has ntfs but I cannot auto-connect it to my laptop... any ideas on how to get this working?
<LjL> awatson: wait if you got X running with acceleration, why are you from bitchx?
<Tobsan> is there a thing like windowsupdate for kubuntu?
<Tobsan> like drivers and stuff?
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: hmm, I think no matter what, it should just automount without a prompt for every other user but the active user. in other words, if I am the active user I get the prompt *but* for any other user not currently active, it should be automounted and thats it :)
<vbgunz> what do you think/
<LjL> Tobsan: .....:?
<Dr_willis> Tobsan,  havent noticed the update system icon at thebottomn left eh?
<Tobsan> Dr_willis: yes i have
<LjL> Tobsan: ever noticed there is an icon that pops up when security updates or bugfixes are available?
<LjL> there's been ones right today
<Tobsan> but i have lost my sound drivers :(
<Tobsan> i have lost my sound drivers
<Tobsan> and i cant seem to get them back :(
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  thats just it - what if i have 5 remote desktops all loggeded into the same linux box via xdmcp - they are all active.
<LjL> what makes you say you've lost your sound drivers?
<Tobsan> LjL: i have no sound in my system :/
<awatson> Error:  API mismatch: the Nvidia kernel modele has the version 1.0.-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<awatson> LjL - I restarted X after our last convo, and it was working (3d, the drivers, everything).  Did a reboot and x won't start -- with this error
<LjL> awatson: that would have been before rebooting i suppose?
<LjL> uh
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  looks like a 'user friendlyness' fighting with 'flexability of design' thing.  about the only thing i can think of wouldbe to disable automounting totally.
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: not sure about that, I am unfamiliar with it :( I just think this could be done better. I thought it was a bug but this is by design?
<^RiaN^> awatson: don't u try using envy
<Tobsan> and KMix doenst know i have a sound card either :(
<awatson> LjL, yes sir.
<awatson> RiaN - i won't, thanks
<LjL> awatson: dpkg --get-selection | grep nvidia again please
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  the parts are acting as they are told. to give a better single-user-experience it seems.
<LjL> awatson: (note you can use the "gpm" package to easily copy and paste from the console)
<awatson> LjL - do you know how i can do this command in bitchx
<LjL> awatson: it's a shell command, you don't do it from inside bitchx. just switch to another terminal by pressing Alt+F2
<LjL> go back with Alt+F1
<awatson> or should i use irssi?
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  running a few vnc sessions also to see what happens. :)
<awatson> (is it easier?)
<Dr_willis> i perfer irssi to BitchX
<LjL> awatson: dunno
<awatson> k
<Tobsan> LjL: any idea about how i can get them back?
<LjL> Tobsan: i don't know, did you originally install drivers for your soundcard "manually"?
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: I'd like to bring this up someplace for discussion, what would you recommend?
<Tobsan> i did install new drivers, from Intel (as my soundcard is Intel) and then, sound was gone
<Tobsan> :(
<Tobsan> it did work before that, though
<LjL> Tobsan, installing third-party drivers is bound to get you into trouble when there are updates... i'm not too much of an expert on alsa and sound, though
<Tobsan> is there a way to restore my driver?
<ahmed> hii.. guys ,,, its ma first time to use linux and i still want my windows games- applications,, i tried using wine, crossover,and cedega,, but some apps-games failed to be emulated especially ones that uses directx any other good emulation softwares ???????????PLZ HELP
<LjL> ahmed: just dual boot Windows
<awatson> LjL, it's complaining about this command:  dpkg --get-selection | grep nvidia
<^RiaN^> use vmware
<LjL> awatson: selectionS
<awatson> (and I don't know how i would be able to copy/paste the results)
<vbgunz> ahmed: yup, dual booting is about the only way to really get full Windows compatibility
<awatson> okay, one moment
<LjL> awatson,  sudo apt-get install gpm , and then your mouse will work for copying and pasting
<awatson> sweet :)
<LjL> awatson: (click and drag to select & copy, then middle click to paste - NOT in the channel :P)
<ahmed> vbgunz.. i heard abt xwine theyh say its works better, also some ppl suggested to use vmware or others to emulate windows os itself..
<swhalen> Hello, can anyone halp me with KBFX?
<LjL> ahmed, vmware has some DirectX support now, it's still labelled as very experimental though. not sure how much it can do
<LjL> when i say DirectX i mean Direct3D
<^RiaN^> but u maus have a big ram for vmware at least 1gb
<vbgunz> ahmed: I recommend VirtualBox over vmware as it is free and has chock more options *but* for gaming, I wouldn't recommend either one *but* only a dual boot system :(
<Dr_willis> i had fewer issues with VMware compared to Virtualbox.
<Dr_willis> had a lot of livecd's that dident work right with Virtualbox
<^RiaN^> use the new vmware
<Dr_willis> I agree - for games = dual boot
<vbgunz> ahmed: there is a trick that will get you into a Windows dual boot in seconds rather than minutes. rather than *reboot* simply hibernate *both* systems and upon awakening, you'll get grub to choose which system to go back too in seconds
<Dr_willis> heh
<ahmed> hmm...
<ahmed> not bad one
<Dr_willis> windows hibernation always screwed up on me
<ahmed> exactly
<ahmed> thats wat always happens
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: I agree, VirtualBox and live cds always give me a kernel panic :(
<ahmed> windows hibernation kills
<Dr_willis> windows always screwed up on me
<LjL> Dr_willis: weird, that's what *Ubuntu* hibernation does for me :P
<awatson> i can't promise this paste isn't going to spill into the channel
<Dr_willis> ubuntu onmy laptop has decent suspend/hibernate now. :)
<Dr_willis> i was suprised it actually worked.
<awatson> LjL, pasting now
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<awatson> nvidia-glx                                      install
<awatson> nvidia-glx-new                                  deinstall
<awatson> nvidia-kernel-common                            install
<awatson> nvidia-new-kernel-source                        install
<awatson> nvidia-settings                                 deinstall
<awatson> awatson@AlexKubuntu:~$
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<awatson> crap
<LjL> hm
<awatson> :(
<LjL> ok, it's ok
<awatson> i got one line to ya!
<LjL> actually, no :P
<LjL> what was the line?
<awatson> LjL, it was just the command
<LjL> ok
<awatson> anyway.  WHat's my next move my friend?
<Tobsan> so is there no way i can restore my sound drivers?
<LjL> awatson: thinking
<awatson> k :)
<vbgunz> Tobsan: you know what your sound drivers are?
<Tobsan> vbgunz: what do you mean?
<LjL> awatson: i don't have nvidia-new-kernel-source installed... but i doubt that's an issue
<vbgunz> you know how to install them using apt-get?
* awatson hasn't restored his xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf
<Tobsan> i installed new drivers from Intel (matching my soundcard it said) but the sound stopped working after that
<awatson> LjL - i don't think so either.  i'll uninstall it anyway.
<Tobsan> vbgunz: so i want to get back the sound drivers i had before
<ahmed_>  guys any one used virtual box be4 ??
<Tobsan> default or whatever they are
<vbgunz> ahmed: i use it, it's fine for running Windows XP on my end, if not great
<vbgunz> but running live cd's is a problem until the next version
<vbgunz> Tobsan: sorry, I don't know how to work with sound, I thought you knew how to apt-get your drivers, I would have shown you how to reinstall
<Tobsan> can i find the name of them somewhere so that i can apt-get them?
<awatson> LjL, I know how i can get back into X, but it won't help me fix my problem.
<LjL> awatson: i understand that
<awatson> LjL, if i sudo sh NVIDIAdrivername.sh, reinstall the nvidia driver..  etc., i can get back in (that's what i was doing before when i was stuck unable to get into X)
<vbgunz> Tobsan: not really :( How about "uninstalling" the intel drivers you got?
<LjL> awatson: i just don't know why your system thinks you still have the newer mismatching version of the module
* awatson nods to LjL
<Tobsan> vbgunz: now do i do that?
<LjL> awatson: leave nvidia alone, actually try debsums again
<LjL> awatson: sudo debsums | grep -v OK
<vbgunz> Tobsan: that is probably in the intel readme
<Tobsan> oh
<vbgunz> you got a .run file?
<Tobsan> brb :)
<Tobsan> dont think so
<vbgunz> yeah check the readme :)
<awatson> it's running
<awatson> i'll paste the results in a msg to you
<LjL> awatson: try to make that a message, yes :P i think typing  /query ljl  should open you a window with me
<swhalen> Help! i cant get XBFX to work
<swhalen> it works, but no items show up in the menus
* ^RiaN^ off
<awatson> LjL, do you see my msg?
<LjL> awatson: yes, i was smoking a cigarette, looking now
<ahmed_>  guys.. as for gaming emulation, instead of emulating windows now,, will ps2 emulating be a good suggestion for games on linux ??
<nix> Hello everybody..
<nix> About the kubuntu 7.04 DVD, is it a live disk or an alternate installer?
<dennister> hey ppl...anyone else having severe problems with firefox on feisty?
<dennister> like constant crashes, nonresponsiveness, popups, etc.?
<nix> i'm using firefox on dapper without any problems
<Tobsan> i fixed my sound \o/
<nix> hey maybe try disabling all the extensions.
<Tobsan> oss driver or whatever it was =)
<ahmed_>  guys.. as for gaming emulation, instead of emulating windows now,, will ps2 emulating be a good suggestion for games on linux ??
<dennister> i only have 2 extensions going, and the problems were existing before those extensions were installed
<dennister> i can't believe, even with popups blocked, I'm constantly being forced to close a party poker popup i never installed or allowed to be installed
<dennister> you'd think i was a novice winblows user, lol...who didn't know about things like utilities and spyware tools
* awatson listens
<guest_> hi
<guest_> $B$3$s$K$A$o(B
<guest_> $BF|K\(B
<guest_> can u read Japanese?
<LjL> !jp
<ubotwo>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<guest_> thanks :)
<guest_> $B$3$l$OAG@2$i$7$$!*!!(BKonversation!!
<nix> not many people awake today..
<s330d3r> can anyone help?  I am having issues connecting a usb drive formatted with ntfs...
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<ubuntu_> i am trying to detect my internal dial up modem
<ubuntu_> how do i do this??
<ubuntu_> i am using fiesty
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: does lspci show it?
<ubuntu_> i haven tried it as yet
<ubuntu_> i'm pretty new at this
<ubuntu_> so how would i be able to do that??
<TheCreationist> How do I unlock the apt database file?  Adept is saying it is in use, but I just booted my computer.
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: Alt+F2, then type konsole, now you have a command line, now run lspci
<Ace2016> in konsole
<ubuntu_> ok
<ludu__> ubuntu_  dit lspci found it?
<ubuntu_> i didn't see it
<ludu__> is it maybe disabled from bios?
<pag> !fixadept
<ripper> hi @ all
<ubotwo> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Ace2016> hi
<ripper> is her a german?
<pag> !de | ripper
<ubotwo> ripper: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ripper> jo
<ripper> THX
<DaSkreech> can I turn off apport?
<Ace2016> DaSkreech: in what context?
<DaSkreech> Ace2016: as in it being off?
<Vedo> hi, were i find it.map.gz in kubuntu 7.04 thanks
<Ace2016> DaSkreech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport  < if you aren't interested in submitting bug reports then i guess you can disable it
<Ace2016> Vedo: use locate
<Vedo> i don't find it
<Ace2016> Vedo: is it an italian keyboard mapping?
<Vedo> yes
<Ace2016> Vedo: have you installed those?
<DaSkreech> Ace2016: Not so much that I'm not interested just that a) most apps don't have debugging turned on so the reports are mostly useless and b) everytime I login it tells me every process in the Process table has crashed
<Vedo> yes
<Vedo> i want find file for see the layout
<Ace2016> lol
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Morning
<Jucato> moin DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> hi Quetzlcoatl
<ahmed> guys when trying to install ubuntu studio it doesnt detect my cd drive in the installation though it loads and boots from it .
<Quetzlcoatl> hi DaSkreech
<Jucato> !ubuntustudio
<ubotwo> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<Jucato> ahmed: ^^^^
<Ace2016> Vedo: try sudo apt-get install kdb, then do sudo updatedb, then use locate to find the file
<kane_> do any of yall use beryl?
<ahmed> guys when trying to install ubuntu it doesnt detect my cd drive (using external usb cd) in the installation though it loads and boots from it .
<Ace2016> Vedo: i've never used it before but i guess you also need to install kbd-compat
* Ace2016 uses beryl :D
<hvralpha> ahmed, a\
<ahmed> wat ?
<ahmed> wats a< ?
<kane_> avinashm_: do your kde menus kinda overlap eachother a little bit?
<hvralpha> ahmed have you checked your fstab setup?
<ahmed> wats fstab
<ahmed> ?
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubotwo> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jucato> ahmed: also try asking in #ubuntustudio if you're installing ubuntu studio
<kane_> like in the kmenu the older old appears "higher" and a little overlaping the child
<ahmed> they have no idea abt it plus this problem happens with both ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<Vedo> there aren't kdb-compat in the ufficial repository
<hvralpha> file in dir /etc which must have line for your cd drive
<Ace2016> kane_: i use beryl
<kane_> ahmed perhaps you should post your stab to pastebin.
<kane_> Ace2016: yeah did you see what i asked about the kmenu kind overlapping eachother?
<kane_> Ace2016: do you experince that?
<Ace2016> kmenu overlapping what?
<kane_> Heh, hard to explain, like in the kmenu when you go to the "child" menus the parrent menu kind overlaps the child menu a little.
<kane_> the child menu seems to start slightly under the rendering for the parent.
<Ace2016> kane_: no never happened, the main kmenu is under the new sub menus
<kane_> ah well, such is life. its just slightly annoying.
<kane_> i dont really use the menus anyway
<Ace2016> Alt+F2 rules
<rothchild> hey anyone any good with ndiswrapper and bcm43xx cards?
<DaSkreech> Ace2016: Alt+Space rules :)
<rothchild> it's installed but when I do ndiswrapper -l i get
<rothchild> device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<rothchild> i've tried the help here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,troubleshooting/
<kane_> have you checked this out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&page=56
<rothchild> yeah that's where I started I've been using the guide here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=bcm+4306+ndiswrapper
<rothchild> gonna take it all out and restart from scratch I think
<kane_> yeah make sure you black list the bcm driver.
<kane_> or uninstall them.
<kane_> can always apt-get them back.
<rothchild> yup they are blacklisted
<rothchild> for some reason when I try to wget the ndiswrapper from sourceforge I'm getting Cannot write to `ndiswrapper-1.44.tar.gz' (Permission denied)
<nando_> Hola quien me ayuda con beryl?
<abe> hi
<terrestre> i have a lot of kde upgrades
<kane_> rothchild: are you in in dir that you have write priv to?
<creadorcreativo> nando_: #kubuntu-es
<rothchild> kane_ I just worked that one out DOH!
<kane_> : )
<terrestre> theres a lot of upgrades today from kde
<terrestre> maybe for kde 2.5.7
<terrestre> 3.5.7
<kane_> terrestre: i dont see many.
<terrestre> no?
<arkygeek> hi everyone
<kane_> you have to unable the kde 3.5.7 repos your self.
<K-Ryan> Hi arkygeek
<kane_> they are not pushing them out to all users.
<terrestre> i have like 30 pakckages
<kane_> if you did enable them though, that would explain it.
<arkygeek> I am fighting (a losing) battle with a Belkin wifi Ver.7000uk
<terrestre> its was a question, actually
<rothchild> hmm still getting: device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<rothchild> when I do ndiswrapper -l
<kane_> rothchild: it sounds like those old drivers are getting loaded still.
<kane_> did your rmmod them?
<kane_> er did you rmmod
<rothchild> yup here's the output: ERROR: Module bcmw43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<rothchild> and in the blacklist too
<arkygeek> i get blkwgdv7 : driver installed        device (1799:700F) present
<arkygeek> but badness on boot - (hangs until I press ctrl-alt-del) and iwconfig shows nothing :'(
<arkygeek> lspci -v  shows 03:05.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)        Subsystem: Belkin Unknown device 700f
<kane_> rothchild: hrm, i dunno then, ive never had that particular issue with ndiswrapper.
<kane_> rothchild: i would apt remove them and reboot and try ndiswrapper again.
<kane_> but thats just me, and a shot in the dark.
<rothchild> kane_ thanks I'm gonna give it a go
<ubuntu_> Hi.
<ubuntu_> I just installed gnome desktop environement. Now when I boot, my PC 'halts' at 'boot' After loadingthe kernel) and won't go any further.
<ubuntu_> I'm using the Live CD as an emergency.
<ubuntu_> Can anyone save me?
<K-Ryan> Does the GRUB boot screen come up? Where you pick what OS you're going to boot, that thing.
<ubuntu_> Yes, that comes up.
<ubuntu_> When the word 'boot' appears, notheing else happens.
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: and what happens after you select the item in grub and press enter?
<ubuntu_> Oh, ISWYM. I'm not sure, I get a few lines of code - kernnel loaded etc. then 'boot'
<ubuntu_> That's all.
<K-Ryan> Have you made any changes to your /etc/fstab?
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: what happens when you start in resqueue mode?
<K-Ryan> Ace2016: rescue =P
<ubuntu_> K-Ryan: No changes - just went to repisotory and installed gde
<ubuntu_> Ace2016: Not sure how to do that. :(
<K-Ryan> ubuntu_: You don't have a recovery mode option at the boot screen?
<Ace2016> ubuntu_:  (recovery mode) what errors do you get when you use the recovery mode?
<ubuntu_> K-Ryan: Not AFAIK.
<K-Ryan> It should be right underneath the option you were using.
* Ace2016 guesses its initrd related
<ubuntu_> The thing is, I don't seem to *have* any options - unless there's some intervention with an F key or somesuch.
<Ace2016> ???
<K-Ryan> No
<K-Ryan> There isn't
<ubuntu_> Oh.
<K-Ryan> So hold on
<ubuntu_> OK.
<K-Ryan> You can pick "Ubuntu Kernel....." right?
<K-Ryan> In that menu that pops up
<maloso> hi i have a question i dont know my  root password how can i get this?
<ubuntu_> There's no 'menu' - Ubuntu Kernal shows automaticall at the top of the screen.
<Lichte> the release notes to 3.5.7 says it includes kdevelop 3.4.1, but after upgrading only 3.4.0 is available....will 3.4.1 be available soon ?
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: so you don't have a send option like in here? http://yekubuntu.free.fr/hoary/images/grub.jpeg
<ubuntu_> No. it not gui at all.
<kane_> maloso: ubuntu doesnt really use the root password, you can use sudo for everything.
<ubuntu_> just a few lines of code on the black screen.
<kane_> and if something asks for the root password, just enter your normal password.
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: so you don't get that chooser? like the one in the image?
<ubuntu_> oh, hang on
<ubuntu_> didn't see the url ...
<kane_> if he doesnt have another os installed he wont get the chooser.
<ubuntu_> No, I don't get the chooser.
<K-Ryan> Does Kubuntu try to boot?
<ubuntu_> Only have (K)ubuntu.
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: did you have windows installed?
<kane_> ok you have to hit like f5 during boot.
<kane_> or somthing
<ubuntu_> K-Ryan: Yes, it does, but stops at the word 'boot'
<kane_> it tells you what to press
<K-Ryan> Okay, now I'm understanding this
<ubuntu_> Ace2016: Previoulsy , yes.
<K-Ryan> Well the problem, not the solution.
<abe> maybe he can use a live cd to reinstall grub
<ubuntu_> OK. So I'll try again and press F5?
<rothchild> thanls kane I'm not 100% sure what I've done but I appear to be wirelessly connected now! WOOT!
<abe> !es
<ubotwo> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ace2016> what about mounting the root partition and making sure the menu.lst is ok?
<ubuntu_> Ace2016: Not sure how to do that.
<K-Ryan> Oh did I say /etc/fstab before?
* K-Ryan smacks himself.
<Lichte> anyone know how to get networkmanager to keep my domain named saved ??
<K-Ryan> I meant /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu_> K-Ryan: Yes, you did.
<kane_> rothchild: heh, awesome.
<K-Ryan> ubuntu_: Sorry, I was thinking about my swap problem from before...
<ubuntu_> Thank God, I've at least got the Live CD so I can check all this out!!
<ubuntu_> I mean to join this channel.
<K-Ryan> Mmm
<audiowork> are sata NTFS drives recognized at install?
<kane_> audiowork: they should be, you might have to mount them yourself.
<ubuntu_> K-Ryan: Shall I reboot and F5?
<K-Ryan> I think so audiowork, mine were.
<K-Ryan> ubuntu_: Worth a shot
<K-Ryan> We'll start there I guess
<kane_> ubuntu_: look for what it tells you to press.
<ubuntu_> K-Ryan: OK, I'll (probably) be back :)
<ubuntu_> thx for help so far.
<kane_> i cant recall ifts f5 or not
<K-Ryan> Come back to let us know if it works just in case it does.
<Ace2016> well the thing i don't get is installing gnome in kubuntu should not do this, it shouldn't mess up the kernel or grub, did the process get interupted?? the only thing it messes with the kernel that'll leave you with a non booting system is the initrd image,
<ubuntu_> F-Ryan: OK.
<abe> ubuntu_ maybe check first the grub
<audiowork> kane_: ok i have 3 hds right now. 2 data 1 system. I want format system throw kubuntu on
<K-Ryan> abe: He's trying recovery mode
<ubuntu_> Ace2016: AFAIK nothing go t interuppted
<ubuntu_> abe: How check that?
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: if thats not tehre then
<ubuntu_> OK. I'll brb
<K-Ryan> ubuntu_: Try the F5 first
<ubuntu_> kk
<kane_> aaahhh youre talking about during the actual install proccess.  like during the partion part yes?
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: then go to the option you have in grub, then press "e", go to the second line, press "e" again and edit it and remove splash and quiet from the end of it
<Ace2016> :/
<abe> jajaja
<abe> maybe later :)
<kane_> audiowork: it whould recognize it, you might have to remember what size it is so you can identify it from the other harddrives.
<caotic> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi caotic!
<caotic> does anyone know if it's possible to pipe a video emulating a webcam usb port or something like that?
<caotic> I want to stream a video to a friend I am chatting with on webcam, can I tell amsn to read the video as a webcam stream?
<kilrae__> would someone mind helping me confirm an openoffice bug?  certain documents crash OO for me, but I've tested it in Windows and SuSe and they're fine, I'm wondering if it's the ubuntu package or me
<LjL> kilrae__, i suppose i need the documents, but yes
<kilrae__> LjL: http://www.attorneygeneral.jus.gov.on.ca/english/courts/feewaiver/guide-forms.asp
<terrestre> i take a look too
<kilrae__> LjL: try opening one of the word documents
<ubuntu_> Hi guys. 'escape' accessed the menu.
<terrestre> so you have a hidden grub
<K-Ryan> Any luck with recovery mode?
<ubuntu_> There are 3 kernels and recovery options....
<kilrae__> the first two (at least) cause crashes
<ubuntu_> 2.6.17-11-386, 17-10, 15-27, 15-26
<terrestre> kilrae__: pdf or word?
<kilrae__> terrestre: word
<K-Ryan> ubuntu_: Try the second normal option
<kane_> kilrae__: crashes mine.
<ubuntu_> 17-10?
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<Yorokobi> kilrae__, and mine
<kilrae__> ok, so it's probably an ubuntu bug
<ubuntu_> K-Ryan: OK, thx. I'll be back (as Arnie promises)
<ubuntu__> how to enable option "most used recent application" in start menu in Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> =P
<kilrae__> either that or it crashes everything but windows and suse
<kilrae__> and windows and suse have the bugs
<K-Ryan> ubuntu__: The KDE Menu lists everything, the 4 icons to the right of the KDE Menu can be configured to use the most recently used applications however.
<terrestre> jaja same here
<kilrae__> kane_, terrestre, Yorokobi: thanks
<K-Ryan> Right click one of the icons then click "configure quicklauncher"
<ubuntu__> Thx K-ryan but thats not enabled by default in Kubuntu like on most other KDE-centric distros
<K-Ryan> It was enabled by default for me once I upgraded to Feisty
* K-Ryan shrugs.
<ubuntu__> i didnt try Kubuntu feisty yet, but will see :)
<K-Ryan> Dapper or Edgy user?
<ubuntu__> Edgy
<K-Ryan> Upgrade =)
<terrestre> jaja
<ubuntu__> Ok :)
<terrestre> maybe its better just intall feisty
<chuen> K-Ryan: (I was _ubuntu with boot problem) Phew! that worked fine. Thanks
<terrestre> :)
<chuen> K-Ryan: But what do I need to do next?
<K-Ryan> Yeah about that
<andre> hello, I installed wine, but I don't see any option for it in the applications section, can someone help me?
<chuen> K-Ryan: Can I see why it happened?
<K-Ryan> andre: alt+f2 > winefile
<andre> thanks
<K-Ryan> You're welcome
<K-Ryan> chuen: I'm not sure so from here on out you're going to need someone else
<chuen> OK.  Maybe if in remeove GDE (which *seemd* to cause the problem) ?
<K-Ryan> Try that
<chuen> OK. Thanks for saving my ass.
<chuen> :)
<K-Ryan> ;)
<chuen> ttyl.
<K-Ryan> Good luck
<chuen> Thx.
<terrestre> what is gde?
<terrestre> gnome desktop?
<K-Ryan> gnome desktop environment
<K-Ryan> Ever wonder what K stands for in KDE?
<ubuntu__> with metacity
<ubuntu__> Kool
<K-Ryan> lol
<_4str1> K afka !
<K-Ryan> "K Desktop Environment"
<ubuntu__> Koll
<ubuntu__> Kool
<ubuntu__> Krap ? :)
<K-Ryan> Krazy
<terrestre> Kde Desktop Environment
<terrestre> :P
<K-Ryan> K Desktop Environment Desktop Environment?
<hyper_ch> bon jour HymnToLife
<hyper_ch> hiho
<terrestre> like GNU
<Jucato> it doesn't stand for anything
<terrestre> Gnu Not Unix
<K-Ryan> Obviously Jucato =P
<ubuntu__> Gnome Not Unix
<terrestre> no GNU means Gnu Not Unix
<Jucato> it once, just once, stood for "Kool",but was immediately removed
<_4str1> Jucato: you're right
<K-Ryan> Haha
<ubuntu__> No its,Gnome Not Unix
<_4str1> Jucato: wikipedia powa :p
<Yorokobi> GNU - GNU is Not Unix
<Jucato> _4str1: memory powah
<terrestre> i forgot the is
<_4str1> :)
<terrestre> jojo
* Jucato goes now
<ubuntu__> GNU as animal and Gnu Not Unix, little Stallman gee joke :)
<LjL> kilrae__: the first one opens
<terrestre> jaja yeah
<terrestre> i have a doubt about the pronounce of that
<terrestre> i dont a english speaker
<terrestre> how its pronounce gnu?
<K-Ryan> We know, because you say "jajaja" instead of "hahaha"
<Yorokobi> g'new
<Jucato> terrestre: guh-noo
<ubuntu__> english speaker mostly cannot pronounce Linux right
<K-Ryan> I thought it was just "new"
<Jucato> er... not "new"
<ubuntu__> G like in Good
<kilrae__> LjL: doesn't work for me, are you using feisty?
<Yorokobi> It is guh-noo and guh-nome
<K-Ryan> No way
<K-Ryan> It's definitely "nome"
<Jucato> K-Ryan: it's guh-nome
<LjL> kilrae: kubuntu feisty, yes, -updates and -security enabled
<K-Ryan> Jucato: Why?
<Jucato> K-Ryan: because they said so
<K-Ryan> Jucato: If you say so...
<Yorokobi> from gnu.org: GNU is a recursive acronym for GNU's Not Unix; it is pronounced guh-noo, approximately like canoe.
<HymnToLife> hi hyper_ch ;)
<hyper_ch> HymnToLife: Reasmey m'a dit que Brest est moche ;)
<K-Ryan> What's up chuen, any luck?
<terrestre> i dont know the sound of guh, but thanks
<maloso> ?
<K-Ryan> terrestre: Like the g in "jugar" except it's "uh" instead of "ar"
<chuen> K-Ryan: One sec...
<rothchild> lol so is it lyn ux or line ux ?
<rothchild> ;-)
<terrestre> lyn ux
<K-Ryan> Probably line ux
<Yorokobi> Lyn ux
<K-Ryan> But I say lyn ux
<HymnToLife> nope
<HymnToLife> lynux
<K-Ryan> Oh, so I was right
<Yorokobi> According to Torvalds, its Leenux
<terrestre> its lyn ux i heard that pronounce of linux :P
<terrestre> leenux
<K-Ryan> Well with my accent it's more like "Lynix"
<terrestre> yeah
<terrestre> linus,
<terrestre> jaja
<terrestre> sorry
<SUPERANTE> ciao
<K-Ryan> Peanuts?
<terrestre> chau
<chuen> K-Ryan: No joy... Plus a whole shedload of other apps installed along with the basic GDE :)
<K-Ryan> chuen: Youch
<K-Ryan> chuen: Try removing GDE then sudo apt-get autoremove
<chuen> Actually, a few were there already and I use them but ...........
<K-Ryan> That should get rid of all the other GDE stuff
<K-Ryan> Actually no, it won't
<chuen> Oh, OK.
<K-Ryan> Sorry =P
<chuen> No prob. At least I can et into Kubuntu OK.
<K-Ryan> terrestre: Linus as in Linus from Peanuts? aka Charlie Brown
<n0n4m3-> i have a question
<K-Ryan> Sure thing n0n4m3
<chuen> I had Gnome on my box before, but uninstalled it .
<n0n4m3-> last night an update was ready to be installed i installed it and today when i want to load a torrent file in ktorrent or any other torrent client i get this message     http://shrani.si/files/posnetek22114m3.png
<n0n4m3-> the update was someting
<n0n4m3-> security
<n0n4m3-> or someting can't remember
<terrestre> jaja K-Ryan I suppoused, well i forget the word
<chuen> K-Ryan: What I'll probably do is try on this Channel over the weekend and see if anyone has a clue :)
<terrestre> chuen you are in the livecd now?
<K-Ryan> chuen: Someone is bound to know so stick your head in from time to time
<n0n4m3-> can anyone help me? please.
<chuen> terrestre: No, HD boot.
<K-Ryan> n0n4m3: Sometimes you have to wait around in here, but if someone knows how to help you they will.
<chuen> K-Ryan: That's wht I figured - and usually a damn helful bunch too!
<n0n4m3-> K-Ryan,  ok:/
<dany_21> hello all! i have there a little problem with konqueror and mounting internal (and some external drives) since update to feisty
<n0n4m3-> but it's really weird..
<K-Ryan> n0n4m3: Does it do that with any other torrent files?
<dany_21> So, does anybody know, how konqueror mounts drives, which appear in media:/ ? because, if i click on a unmounted drive, i get: "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" - but if i type "pmount /dev/sdb1" it just works... (xpost in kde)
<chuen> OK - dinner time here in London
<n0n4m3-> K-Ryan,  yea
<chuen> ttyl and thanks again.
<n0n4m3-> i try 2 different
<n0n4m3-> albums
<n0n4m3-> i mean
<n0n4m3-> torrent files
<K-Ryan> Have you tried a non musical torrent?
<n0n4m3-> no
<n0n4m3-> should i ?
<K-Ryan> Try it just in case that has something to do with it.
<n0n4m3-> ok
<K-Ryan> We might as well rule it out if that's not it.
<kane_> and use a torrent from a different site, as well.
<n0n4m3-> it works
<n0n4m3-> with an movie
<n0n4m3-> torrent
<K-Ryan> Bad torrent files then
<kane_> sounds like those torrent files might just be corrupt.
<K-Ryan> Somehow
<n0n4m3-> well
<n0n4m3-> ok..
<n0n4m3-> I'll try a different
<dr_willis> or they are fake-torrent files being released by the MPAA dogs! :0
<n0n4m3-> torrent file then
<matrix> how to install flash on kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> !flash
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<n0n4m3-> it work's
<K-Ryan> beat you =)
<dr_willis> You Flasher!
<n0n4m3-> looks like it was corrupted
<n0n4m3-> :)
<dr_willis> I beat you! :)
<K-Ryan> ubotu broke?
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<dr_willis> yeppers
<matrix> thanks!!!!
<K-Ryan> No problem
<kane_> i dont understand why people are making such a large deal that the dell ubuntu boxes are not shipping with multimedia codecs...
* K-Ryan shrugs.
<dr_willis> kane_,  make a point back to them that legally they CANT.. and tell them to write the MPAA/RIAA/Congress
<kane_> will, my point is always that windows doesnt come with those codecs either.
<dr_willis> kane_,  i was just about to say that also. :)
<kane_> so whats the issue? on both oses you have to install em.
<dr_willis> windows can do it  automaticially isntall ing of codecs.. makes that spyware MUCH easier to get. :0
<dr_willis> somthing  i tell every windows user to dissable.
<K-Ryan> Why would we not be allowed to get the codecs?
<K-Ryan> Isn't it just a file type?
<dr_willis> one guy wondered why i said that.. - THEN he auto-downloaded/installed a windows-codec-virus :)
<dr_willis> K-Ryan,  legal issues are soo... interesting
<dec_> loaded feisty fawn and now when I go to shut down it will not shut down all the way any ideas
<kane_> K-Ryan: well, codecs should be licensed.
<kane_> well many of them atleast.
<dr_willis> From a legal point of view  - in america - im not allowed to play dvd's using that decess stuff.
<kane_> its mainly an issue with the DVDs
<terrestre> !es
<ubotwo> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dr_willis> of course its only recently that the Gif standard got away from its legal issues.
<kane_> but Fluendo may solve some of the codec legal issues.
<The_Machine> how do i set up java for firefox plugin without Automatix?  (i removed it and removed Automatix)
<K-Ryan> !java
<ubotwo> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<The_Machine> just download it?
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, doesn't say anything about the firefox plugin
<K-Ryan> Can start there though
<The_Machine> java is already installed
<K-Ryan> dec_: I'm not sure, that's a strange problem
<K-Ryan> Just not in Firefox eh?
<K-Ryan> Odd
<K-Ryan> Okay sorry to leave you guys but it's too nice out for me to be inside on my computer/.
<dec_> yes it will unload and go to the kubuntu screen the progress meter will move down and then it will just sit there
<Yorokobi> The_Machine, sun-java5-plugin
<The_Machine> Thanks :)
<terrestre> bye K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Good luck with your problems everyone, see ya'
<terrestre> whats mean the K anyway
<kane_> poor automatix the buntu punching bag.
<terrestre> jajaj
<dr_willis> automatix is becomming more and more useless with each ubuntu release
<dr_willis> which is a good thing. :)
<dec_> loaded feisty fawn and now when I go to shut down it will not shut down all the way any ideas
<The_Machine> Yorokobi, do you not use java 6?
<dr_willis> dec_,  this a laptop?
<dec_> yes
<Yorokobi> The_Machine, nope. I use some apps that are not v6 compatible
<dr_willis> sounds like some  apci issue. did it just say 'shuttung down..' then never powered off?
<dec_> a laptop
<dec_> yes never powered off
<n0n4m3-> guys
<n0n4m3-> another problem
<The_Machine> k :)
<dec_> how do i check the acpi if that is the problem
<dr_willis> dec_,  so it shuts down but dosent power off. Hmm.. Id say check the ubuntu laptop forums and google for that specific make/model laptop
<dr_willis> hold down the power key for a few secs should force it to power off.
<dec_> will that screw anything up holding down the power key
<dr_willis> not if the system is allready 'shut down'
<dr_willis> not somthing ya really want to do in the middle of editing a termpaper. :)
<dec_> what forum could i go to for answers about compiz
<dr_willis> actually on my laptop if i hit the power button - it goes into shutdown mode.
<n0n4m3-> listen i really like Ktorrent but when i load it i get this message http://shrani.si/files/posnetek231152h.png 3 times... and when i load an torrent file which is NOT corrupt  i get the same msg  http://shrani.si/files/posnetek241152g.png
<olivier_> I am stuck with windows in full screen mode on some of my desktops! How do you exit the full screen mode? Any key combination???
<dr_willis> right click on the task-panel button on the taskbar should bring up a menu
<dec_> what forum could i go to for answers about compiz
<atidem> ciao
<dany_21> olivier_: try alt+F3
<dr_willis> proberly other ways also.
<n0n4m3-> if anyone know's how to solve this problem please
<n0n4m3-> tell me:)
<Yorokobi> dec_, forum or IRC channel?
<dec_> irc channel
<Yorokobi> dec_, #ubuntu-effects is a place to start. There may even be a #compiz channel on freenode
<dr_willis> n0n4m3-,  how are you sure the torrent is not currupted?
<olivier_> Dany: thanx! There is no way to exit it faster?
<n0n4m3-> i try to load it in
<dr_willis> n0n4m3-,  try a different torrent client?
<n0n4m3-> bittornado
<n0n4m3-> worked fine
<n0n4m3-> but i hate bittornado
<dr_willis> could be a cr/lf issue.. odd..
<n0n4m3-> i'm new to kubuntu
<n0n4m3-> so
<n0n4m3-> help me please.D
<n0n4m3-> :D
<dr_willis> i cant say that ive eer had that issue with ktorrent
<dr_willis> check out the ktorrent forums perhaps. or if they got a channel.
<dr_willis> since it 'seems' to be a bug in ktorrent
<n0n4m3-> but this problems
<n0n4m3-> started so 3 days ago
<n0n4m3-> i tryed to remove ktorrent
<n0n4m3-> and installed again
<n0n4m3-> it's still the same :s
* dr_willis wonders whats with this 'remove/reisntall' mentality exwindows users have. :)
<dr_willis> what did you 'remove' ?
<n0n4m3-> ktorrent
<dr_willis> to prove its a ktorrent setting issue. either move/rename the .kde dir. OR better yet.. try a new user.
<dr_willis> removeing ktorrent from the system - will NOT NOT NOT.. remove the users ktorrent saved settings. :)
<n0n4m3-> i don't know how to do that :D
<dr_willis> make a new user. login as the new user.. try ktorrent
<n0n4m3-> ok
<dr_willis> do NOT remove your existing user :) in any case.
<dr_willis> heh heh
<n0n4m3-> dr_willis,
<n0n4m3-> i won't:)
<yuriy> hi, i'm trying to configure the firewall, and i ran lokkit and added the 3 rules i need, but iptables is not running ??
* style is back.
<fdoving> yuriy: iptables only modifies the built in linux kernel firewall. the kernel does the firewalling. the rules are in memory.
<Yorokobi> yuriy, does 'sudo iptables -L' return the rules you added?
<ahmed>  guys ,, first time to use linux,, in the gnome desktop now i can find my windows ntfs partition , bas i am wondering where is ma linux partition also how will i know how much space i got left and so on ,, plz helpppppppp
<yuriy> fdoving: oh, thanks. i was told it would be a running process
<terrestre> the partitions are in /media/
<jordo23> Minor Kubuntu Update today?
<ahmed>  guys ,, first time to use linux,, in the gnome desktop now i can find my windows ntfs partition , bas i am wondering where is ma linux partition also how will i know how much space i got left and so on ,, plz helpppppppp
<equipo4> hello
<dr_willis> ahmed,  you may want to read a few linux starter guides. and get some fundamentals down.
<ahmed> terretre, yea but where is the main linux partition
<dr_willis> ahmed,  'df -h' shows drive space ussage.
<equipo4> frot  you love  the
<equipo4> are many ok tergfre
<BudgetDedicated> Hi does anyone know a tool to make a recording of a browser session from firefox? I'd like to make some demo movies of our website to show the management console etc
<dr_willis> ahmed,  the 'mount' command shows what filesystems are mounted where. (/media) or media:/)  normally shows them
<dr_willis> BudgetDedicated,  check that firefox extension page? i think they may have such a thing
<n0n4m3666> yo
<n0n4m3666> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> BudgetDedicated,  thers some desktop-recorder tools that can make a movie of a session.
<dr_willis> n0n4m3-,  Hmm?
<n0n4m3666> i am n0n4m3 from the newe user
<n0n4m3666> anyway
<n0n4m3666> ktorrent works
<n0n4m3666> when i run it
<n0n4m3666> no error
<terrestre> dr_willis: thanks for the command, i didnt know it
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubotwo> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> :)
<n0n4m3666> but when i load the torrent file there comes the error
<n0n4m3666> ups sorry
<n0n4m3666> i tryed another torrent file it worked well
<n0n4m3666> but in the other user why when i load the ktorrent comes so many errors ?
<dr_willis> n0n4m3666,  so we are back to 'ktorrent dosent like a specific torrent file, that other torrent clients handle' ? both users have same problem?
<n0n4m3666> well
<n0n4m3666> yes
<n0n4m3666> wait from this user
<papero> ciaoo!
<n0n4m3666> I'll try with bittornado
<n0n4m3666> to load the torrent
<dr_willis> ok./ now everyone is confused.
<dr_willis> :)
<n0n4m3666> look
<n0n4m3666> now look
<n0n4m3666> in the user "marko" when i run the Ktorrent there comes the error you saw in the screenshot in the user "test" there don't comes this error when i run it...
<dr_willis> so ktorrent works correctly with the .torrent file in question under a NEW user?
<n0n4m3666> yes
<dr_willis> then that shows that its some how a ktorrent setting issue. remove the ktorrent settings from the other users .kde dir. (or if you have no kde setings worth saving move/remove the .kde dir)
<n0n4m3666> well
<n0n4m3666> i don't know how to do that xD
<n0n4m3666> wait I'll change to the other user
<dr_willis> time to learn some shell fundamentals :) or some linux basics.
<dr_willis> kde apps keep thir settings in .kde  in the users home dir
<n0n4m3-> yo back is what i am:D
<dr_willis> ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent   is one place. and  .... ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc is another setting file
<n0n4m3-> ok
<n0n4m3-> and what should i do ?
<dr_willis> id say move/rename/delete those files/dirs ktorrent will remake them.
<dr_willis> assuming you got nothing going on in ktorrent at the moment.
<n0n4m3-> nop
<n0n4m3-> ok
<n0n4m3-> i should remove all the files in  ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorren and ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc ?
<n0n4m3-> brb
<dr_willis> ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc is a file
<n0n4m3-> yes i see
<n0n4m3-> look i must go smoke a cigaret..
<n0n4m3-> brb
<Rictoo> guys
<Rictoo> a long time ago I set the bottom taskbar to have the windows allign horizontaly
<Rictoo> but I want it like default - with one on top of the other
<Rictoo> like groups of 2
<n0n4m3-> back
<n0n4m3-> yee
<n0n4m3-> i fixed it:D
<The_Machine> any good howtos for setting up vnc server on kubuntu?
<n0n4m3-> !vnc
<ubotwo> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<The_Machine> heh, cool.
<Rictoo> a long time ago I set the bottom taskbar to have the windows allign horizontaly
<Rictoo> but I want it like default - with one on top of the other
<Rictoo> like groups of 2
<eeos> hi! I need to highlight some words in a pdf document. Is there a tool I can use?
<The_Machine> eeos - what PDF reader are you using?
<eeos> I have several, but mostly use kpdf
<The_Machine> oh, try adobe acrobat reader
<The_Machine> it does that
<The_Machine> i don't know any other ones that do
<eeos> The_Machine: thanks.
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> isn't open source
<The_Machine> but it does the job
<tsdgeos> eeos: define "hightlight"
<eeos> tsdgeos: well, anything that could highlight them.
<tsdgeos> but what does highlight to you mean?
<tsdgeos> highlight, save and send to someone else?
<tsdgeos> or select to copy and then paste elsewhere?
<eeos> no, highlight on te document, and save the highlightig.
<tsdgeos> acrobat reader doesn't let you save anything afair
<eeos> tsdgeos: ah :(
<tsdgeos> you could try pdf editor
<eeos> what is that?
<tsdgeos> http://pdfedit.petricek.net/pdfedit.index_e
<tsdgeos> but last time i tried it was quite unstable and difficult to use
<andres__> IF I CREATE A FOLDER HOW CAN I CHANGE THE ACCESS PERMISSION?
<kilrae> aha, i uninstalled openoffice and reinstalled it and now it works
<tsdgeos> i'd first try with scribus
<tsdgeos> it can export to pdf and highlight things
<tsdgeos> not sure about importing from pdf though
<eeos> tsdgeos: do not think so
<kilrae> scribus doesn't open pdfs, or at least it didn't a few months ago
<eeos> tsdgeos: yes did not when I tried
<timmay> is there an active directory manager for kubu?
<hyper_ch> jikes... ADS
<The_Machine> ADS?
<The_Machine> hmmm
<Kite_DH> The_Machine: AIDS :)
<The_Machine> AHH!
<The_Machine> nooo.
<The_Machine> hey guys
<The_Machine> i just plugged in a new USB hdd
<The_Machine> and i got a dialog that says "new device found - unmounted removable medium"
<The_Machine> and says i can open new window, etc
<The_Machine> but if i pick new window, nothing happens
<The_Machine> where might i find this device in the filesystem?
<The_Machine> it isn't in /media
<The_Machine> but it's unmounted
<The_Machine> so i probably wouldn't find it there anyway, right?
<rothchild> I've got wireless working with knetwork manager sort of working with ndiswrapper on a very finicky acer laptop but it's really erratic what's the best way of tailing what it is up to?
<llp78> looking for some type of linux software so I can download pics and tunes from my phone - any ideas ? been loking about and cant find anything ?
<llp78> already tried to install the PC suite via wine and thats a no go :(
<rothchild> llp78 you can either do it with bluetooth or you should just be able to plug your phone in a usb socket
<Etokura> Yeah?
<rothchild> that's how I do it with my sony erricson
<llp78> rothchild i plug the phone in and it reboots my phone
<llp78> I have a sony ericsson
<llp78> which model
<rothchild> I've tried k750 800 and 810 they all work fine
<llp78> I have the W850I
<llp78> do i need to do anything - install additional drivers etc
<rothchild> is that the big one with the 3mpix camera?
<llp78> nope
<llp78> rothchild http://www.mad4mobilephones.com/sony-ericsson-w850i/
<rothchild> lol sorry mine is an 850 too (just checked)
<llp78> ok can you talk me through it ?
<rothchild> I just plug it in on usb and the phone asks if it should be in phone mode or transfer mode
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<llp78> rothchild this is the very 1st time its worked and i have tried  tens of times
<Eyeless> llp78: my w850 reboots aswell, but it boots into usb-mode, then it reboots again when i disconnect it
<llp78> Eyeless thanks guys
<rothchild> hit transfer mode and kde pops a window saying there's a new device (well 2 infact there's the phone memory and the memory stick in there) open the memory stick in a new window
<llp78> its working
<rothchild> woot!
<rothchild> shame the camera sux I want my 750 back
<Eyeless> rothchild: well its hard to beat the size, and the mp3 player works really well for me
<llp78> and me
<Eyeless> i dont need my ipod anymor which is great
<llp78> :)
<rothchild> !ndiswrapper
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rothchild> !knetworkmanager
<ubotwo> knetworkmanager - User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<llp78> Im using konqueror as my type of windows explorer - but i am unable to delete files using this browser - as in files located under .wine - whats the work around here?
<ludu__> do any of you guys know why the heck valknut won't download a thing??
<nix> Hello everybody..
<drkns> hello
<salistrari> Ciao a tutti
<drkns> i am trying to run this command but i get this error
<drkns> sudo echo "ut2004.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<drkns> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<drkns> even though i put sudo in the beginning i do not get any passwd
<drkns> line to put my pass
<mattsqz> im trying to flash a new image to my nokia770 but for some reason konqueror downloads files all weird? i dunno.
<mattsqz> having the same problem with the bzip2 for kde
<drkns> my problem is i have installed Unreal Tournament 2004 it runs but no sound
<mattsqz> alsa maybe?
<drkns> alsa??
<nix> I'd like to download the Kubutu 7.04 DVD. Does anyone know if its a live disk or an alternate installer?
<HymnToLife> nix, IIRC, it has both
<nix> oh.. k
<nix> thanks
<mattsqz> theres a dvd? i thought it was all cd
<llp78> im trying to del a directory with konqueror - but as its owned by root, i get permission denied! - i can del in the terminal no problems using sudo - but i want to do it via konqueror
<llp78> has to be possible - otherwise its a crap explorer?
<Etokura> Open konqueror with root permissions
<Etokura> kdesu konqueror
<llp78> kdesu ?
<lucky_lucas> run kdesu konqueror in console
<esben_> llp78: I don't think there is a good solution at this time. As suggested while I wrote this, you can run the entire konq under root, but that is hardly elegant.
<lucky_lucas> or type alt+f2
<lucky_lucas> and then kdesu konqueror
<TheGateKeeper_> or Run Command...  then kdesu konqueror :-)
<llp78> ok thanks all for the help - i thought it was just a simple config tweak which when trying to del/rename a file with owner root - a password box would popup or something
<esben_> llp78: If it is any consolation, it is a long standing bug with 500+ votes: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5522
<esben_> From version 1.91 :o)
<llp78> esben_ thanks thats gonna be 501 if i can add my vote
<esben_> llp78: Anyone can vote. You have to create an account, first
<llp78> well it for the cause - and It would be soo much better
<llp78> I have just added the maximum of 20 votes for that bug!! :)
<llp78> OMG!!! I just noticed the bug was open'd in 2000 - 7 years and nada
<esben_> llp78: A prime oportunity to get involved in the wonderful world of software development :p
<neverblue> lmao
<llp78> esben_ Lol - I wouldnt have a clue where to start mate and if its taken 7 years, there must be a real issue going on!
<esben_> llp78: If you can write C++, just ask over at kdedev. They are happy to take anyone serious onboard. As to why, because very few devs uses konq for deleting (but rather for viewing stuff)
<esben_> llp78: This is currently the most hated bug : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41514 -O)
<bky> i have a login problem. last night i ran "init 1" trying to do a fast "restart", but it hung. i restarted the computer and i couldn't login to my account
<bky> i tought i had fixed it, but now it seems i can only get my KDE working right if i run startx from the console
<llp78> esben_ C++ ??? i go as far as PHP and mysql - thats it my brain cant take it - lol
<BenWhitey>  hello
<bky> if i login from the login screen it comes up very broken; theres no bottom bar, the background is the default, and there is only one window, a terminal. i started other windows but none of them have borders
<bky> everything is fine, though, if i run startx
<bky> i tried deleting ~/.kde but it didn't help
<bky> any ideas?
<The_Machine> how to mount "unmounted removable medium"? :)
<The_Machine> (external hdd that i just plugged in that isn't mountng automatically)
<esben_> The_Machine: Try rightclicking and select mount
<rothchild> there;s a bug with usb hard drives
<esben_> bky: It is most like kdm config that has screwed up.  But I can't recall where that is hidden
<The_Machine> this is just a popup dialog box
<The_Machine> i can't right click anything
<The_Machine> i don't even know where i would look for it...
<bky> what's odd is that it works fine for startx. if it was the kde config, wouldn't it apply to that, too?
<The_Machine> "A new type of medium has been detected"
<The_Machine> is the dialog, if you're familiar with it
<rothchild> The_Machine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102097
<esben_> bky: Not kde, kdm... the KDE version of xdm, which lives sort of it's own life. Try this "apt-get remove --purve kdm && apt-get install kdm" It's a bit risky, but since it is broken anyway..
<rothchild> have a look in /dev to make sure it been picked up and work out what it's been called
<rothchild> then try pmount-hal /dev/sdb
<aldin_> how can i disable all ethX during boot is there some argument to pass to kernel line
<rothchild> but replace sdb with the nomenclature of your drive
<bky> ok running that...
<weedar> !ntfs
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bky> Command line option --purve is not understood
<weedar> !ntfs-3g
<ubotwo> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<llp78> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<llp78> what do I need to install
<llp78> gcc?
<esben_> llp78: some version of gcc
<llp78> ty
<The_Machine> heh@nomenclatre
<The_Machine> asain american, please.
<The_Machine> sorry, fingers.  (*doh*)
<The_Machine> ;P
<llp78> esben_ i have version 4.1 installed and still getting that error ?
<rothchild> The_Machine sorry 'name'
<The_Machine> no, i liked it
<The_Machine> reminded me of a part of The Big Lebowski
<The_Machine> i got a weird error
<rothchild> wierd?
<rothchild> how so?
<sonoman> jmmm y espaol veo como grave la cosa
<The_Machine> pastebin sucks today
<The_Machine> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=79445
<The_Machine> the error
<The_Machine> you think the solution would be obvious..
<rothchild> hmm
<rothchild> !ntfsfix
<The_Machine> ntfsfix "worked" (we'll see)
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<The_Machine> yeah
<The_Machine> !ntfsprogs
<ubotwo> ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<The_Machine> :)
<rothchild> The_Machine cool so are you up and running now?
<The_Machine> actually, no
<The_Machine> doh
<brandon> does anyone here have beryl?
<The_Machine> i do brandon
<The_Machine> but #beryl is probably the better channel
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> ;)
<rothchild> ditto
<brandon> ok i installed mine and when i go into it the screen goes blank what is up?
<The_Machine> rothchild, http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=79449
<The_Machine> check that out
<The_Machine> any suggestions?
<The_Machine> ;)
<rothchild> did you try the suggested: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/BUSLINK -o force
<rothchild> brandon what graphics card are you on?
<the-erm> Anyone here know if it's possible to make a local repository?  To be more specific a "cache" of everything you've downloaded for lan?
<The_Machine> WARNING: Dirty volume mount was forced by the 'force' mount option.
<The_Machine> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /media/BUSLINK: No such file or directory
<The_Machine> FUSE mount point creation failed
<The_Machine> Unmounting /dev/sdc1 (BUSLINK)
<The_Machine> is what i get
<The_Machine> :/
<rothchild> Sorry I think you're gonna need someone cleverer than me!
<KevinAlaska> well I assure you its NOT me.. :)  I can't possibly be more clever then anyone. :(
<rothchild> perhaps try swapping /media/buslink for a folder you definitely have permissions for like something in your home folder?
<rothchild> it's failing cos you don't have a /BUSLINK folder (I think)
<The_Machine> oh!
<The_Machine> durrr
<The_Machine> good idea :)
<esben_> llp78: Then you probably have some option set that prevents it from working. Check the config.log file
<KevinAlaska> /shrug
<The_Machine> yeah!
<The_Machine> worked :)
<rothchild> KevinAlaska it's all good jus keep taking the tablets ;-)
<rothchild> wooooo!
<KevinAlaska> heh  ..  I would take more of those tablets.. seems I lost or missplaced them... but really I am just blaming them on thieft.
<bky> kdm broke other things...
<KevinAlaska> hay... Anyone know how to delete all files in a group of folders and subfolders in a single command or two.  I have a BUNCH of photos thta were imported in numerous backups by using F-Stop and it places all photos with duplicate names in the folders but renames them at the end of the name with -1.jpg, -2.jpg etc etc etc.  Anyone now have to do this so I don't have to manually sort through these files myself.
<bky> i fixed it by installing kubuntu-desktop again but it didn't fix my login problems
<KevinAlaska> folder path is /home/myname/Photos/
<AWOSLappy> KevinAlaska:  rm /home/myname/Photos/*-1.jpg
<AWOSLappy> ?
<KevinAlaska> will that search all the subfolders too?
<bky> add a -R
<KevinAlaska> really.. nifty... sounds too easy. :) thanks I will try it.  so its "rm /home/myname/Photos/*-1.jpg -R"
<llp78> rm -r
<KevinAlaska> oh.. got it.. thanks
<AWOSLappy> lip78: nope, capital R
<llp78> AWOSLappy from the man pages ---
<llp78> -r, -R, --recursive
<llp78>               remove directories and their contents recursively
<llp78> so -r -R what ever its the same thing
<nahemoth> hey I have a problem about my network... could you help me about it?
<KevinAlaska> hummm.. gives a "No such file of directory" error
<brandon> brandon what graphics card are you on? ati
<llp78> KevinAlaska ok cd to the directory and then run rm -r on the file you wanna remove
<KevinAlaska> maybe because the actual files are not until the last folders /photos/(year)/(month)/(day)/(photos)
<bky> you have to put your username where "myname is"
<KevinAlaska> correct
<brandon> rothchild
<brandon> im on ati express 200
<bky> i don't have anything to test it on... maybe try "rm -r *-1.jpg" from that folder
<rothchild> !beryl
<brandon> thas my motherboard
<ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<brandon> what should i do?
<brandon> what should i do?
<rothchild> brandon have you looked at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341149
<brandon> probably not
<brandon> hold on
<rothchild> second thoughts scrap that it looks pretty out of date
<brandon> where do u put the code?
<defcon_> yo id like to keep /home/defcon private so I chmod 600  /home/defcon and kde couldnt load xchat
<brandon> it says command not found whenever i hook it up?
<AWOSLappy> Is there a KDE equivalent to ndisgtk?
<brandon> in thed terminal program
<llp78> on which command ?
<brandon> the one for which i install beryl with my ati express 200
<agn0stic> apt-get install beryl?
<llp78> what does "glxinfo | grep direct" output ?
<defcon_> yo id like to keep /home/defcon private so I chmod 600  /home/defcon and kde couldnt load xchat, does kde need permission if so how do I do that
<Kr4t05> So, all these updates I'm getting today, that's the new KDE release?
<agn0stic> defcon: is there a .xchat directory in /home/defcon? I assume so. Try changing that (the .xchat directory) to 644
<defcon_> agn0stic, yea there is
<defcon_> what does 644 do
<agn0stic> defcon: if kde needs to read from directories under your home, and they're all 600 it won't be able to do so (i assume). ries un
<agn0stic> defcon: allows read for everyone, i think
<agn0stic> defcon: why would you mod your home so you can't execute stuff in it anyhow?
<agn0stic> defcon: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<agn0stic> defcon: also, I would expect other apps with .appname directories under your home not to work either, assuming your problem is permissions here (and I expect it is)
<llp78> if xchat needs to be launched it has to be 744
<brandon> rothchild u ther>
<llp78> for the execute
<agn0stic> true that.
<brandon> how do u enable rendering?
<massimo> ciao a tutti
<agn0stic> i would assume that xchats binary was in another directory, and it just needs to read configuration and stuff
<massimo> !list
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<llp78> needs to be launched
<makuseru> hi, my amarok suddenly stopped playing mp3's so i uninstalled and reinstalled and it still wont play them, when i try to add them to the playlist it just says "Some Media Could Not Be Added (not playable) and it asks me to install mp3 support, but i alrady have, and when i click it it does nothing, how can i get it to play mo3s again?
<rothchild> yo
<rothchild> brandon how you getting on?
<rothchild> rendering?
<brandon> yea
<Graham> Does anyone know how to change the colour the the text background in Kopete? It just won't change to white!
<Graham> Even when I delete Kopete settings.
<brandon> 1-First you need to have direct rendering Enable. Type the following command in the terminal
<brandon> it says that
<llp78> to get rendering Download the Attached script to install ATI XPRESS 200 Drivers, xorg-driver and fglrx to enable direct rendering
<agn0stic> makeuseru: try apt-get install libmad0 to make sure you have mp3 support. If that says it's already installed, check what output engine amarok is using
<llp78> thats what it say's on the link
<rothchild> ok
<brandon> whee do u find those attached scripts?
<makuseru> !w32codecs
<brandon> where?/
<ubotwo> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<RawSewage> how do I fix this line:   DISPLAY=:0.0 dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface setWallpaper ~/Images/$filename 6          so that it only changes the active desktop's wallpaper, instead of all of the desktops
<rothchild> it's at the bottom of the post
<makuseru> !Codecs
<rothchild> but be carefull because that guide is for edgy, are you using edgy?
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brandon> no
<BluesKaj> llp78, try this tutorial , it worked for my setup ati xpress200 onboard
<BluesKaj> http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<llp78> apt-get should of resolved all these problems for you -
<brandon> ???
<llp78> I dont have any problems just trying to help  beryl works good here
<agn0stic> rawsewage: dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface  enter that in the command line and look at it
<ShadyTree> agn0stic, ty
<BluesKaj> ok, for whom it may concern then  ..how top get DRI on ati http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<agn0stic> shadytree: np
<llp78> BluesKaj its brandon having the problems
<nahemoth> I can't activate the network connection, can you give me a hand?
<BluesKaj> yeah, i gathered that after I posted , llp78
<llp78> BluesKaj :-)
<rothchild> brandon this is looking pretty complicated , i've been lucky so far cos beryl's just worked for me but we can get you through it!
<BluesKaj> anyway , that tutorial works for those who want google earth etc , llp78 :)
<ShadyTree> agn0stic, I couldnt figure it out.  did KDE change.  my script used to only change the active desktop.  now it's changing all of them
<ShadyTree> DISPLAY=:0.0 dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface setWallpaper ~/Images/$filename 6
<llp78> BluesKaj google earth - is that not avail from just google.com and select maps - then select satalites ?
<agn0stic> shadytree: I don't really know. It looks like you can feed an int as the first argument for the desktop number
<brandon> rothchild im using feisty
<BluesKaj> llp78, dunno never tried that approach to google earth
<ShadyTree> agn0stic, I want it to change the active desktop, whatever that happens to be at the time.  not a specific one
<agn0stic> shadytree: i'm not sure how to detect the current desktop, but try DISPLAY=:0.0 dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface 1 ~/images$filename 6
<llp78> BluesKaj i dont see a difference between the two
<ShadyTree> agn0stic, ok
<rothchild> brb dinner's up
<agn0stic> shadytree: and see if that changes just one desktops
<agn0stic> shadytree: the question of course, is how to discover which desktop is active
<jose__> hol
<jose__> me podeis ayudar?
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotwo> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ShadyTree> agn0stic, the thing is, it used to work as is.  Im wondering if theres some CP setting .  oh well.
<agn0stic> shadytree: I'm not familiar enough with what's going on with kde to know off the top of my head. I'm sure there's a way though. There should be a site that lists recent changes, at the very least
<agn0stic> shadytree: or the guys in #kde might know more
<ShadyTree> agn0stic, ok thx
<BluesKaj> llp78, the google earth app uses layered video of the earth to take you around the globe in a smooth manner ...it's quite different fom google maps
<bjoldfield> can someone offer a noob some help?
<fribuntu> Hi all
<BluesKaj> bjoldfield, just ask your question
<fribuntu> can someone tell me the current official version of KDE on Kubuntu 7.04 (feisty)?
<BluesKaj> 3.5.7
<brandon> 3.5.7
<nahemoth> what is "eth0: avah" ?
<brandon> urnintrnet
<bjoldfield> I just let aptget make some automatic updates, and now X pukes when it starts
<brandon> your internet
<BluesKaj> describe 'pukes"
<bjoldfield> I'm getting errors about not being about to locate /dev/input/wacom, though I don't even have a wacom tablet (what I assume it's looking for), and don't have drivers for it installed
<bjoldfield> or, rather, I did not install any
<bjoldfield> i'm just now looking through the log file
<BluesKaj> what automatic updates and what pkg manager did you use , bjoldfield ?
<bjoldfield> That's a very good question.  It's the default package manager in Ubuntu, I believe aptget, but I am not certain
<BluesKaj> ok, as long as it wasn't automatix
<BluesKaj> you may have to go into the terminal to reset the Xorg file
<mdr> Couple of noob questions.
<bjoldfield> Which would display possible updates in the system tray?
<mdr> If I copy all  the files (including the project file) from Qt's example dir and build the project myself by doing qmake and make.  The exe is about 12,000 bytes larger than Qt's.  What's different?
<The_Machine> when playing wmv files the sound is off from the video in both kaffiene and mplayer - little help?
<BluesKaj> bjoldfield,  in the terminal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mdr> wrong channel :-)
<mdr> so sorry
<BluesKaj> noob mdr ?.....doesn't look like a noob question to me
<bjoldfield> sounds good, I'll give it a try, thanks
<The_Machine> heh
<dogatemycomputer> bjoldfield: have you checked /etc/X11/ and make sure there isn't a backup xorg.conf someplace?  (if I missed part of the convo.. sorry.. just thought I would throw that out there)
<fribuntu> I am experiencing heavy graphics bugs when starting up fontforge under Kubuntu. Is anyone else having probelms? If yes, I'd like to open a launchpad bugreport.
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: have you searched launchpad to see if someone else is experiencing the same issues?
<fribuntu> _StefanS_: I have and no, I have not found any similar problems reproted by others. But fontforge is a very "niche" type packae, I believe.
<ubuntu_> sqlut
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: I'll try it now
<bjoldfield> yeah, I did have some backups, but they didn't work
<bjoldfield> sorry, looking at another monitor
<suimui> huhu
<fribuntu> _StefanS_: Since my last upgrade, when I start fontforge and open a new font project, I cannot edit any glyphs. The graphics start to screw up and show wrong bitmaps in the windows. I cannot even close the window, because the dialogue does not show to press "OK". I have to "kill" it from a console.
<bjoldfield> I tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no avail...
<nahemoth> what should I do to run mp3 files in Amarok?
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: got an example project?
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: and what gfx driver are you using?
<fribuntu> _StefanS_: Just try to open a new font project and double click on any glyph for editing to reproduce it.
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: oka
<fribuntu> _StefanS_: I am using the NVidia beta driver for my 8500GT GPU, however, I have also experienced this when using vanilla "nv" driver and "vesa" driver.
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: is it when you start drawing it screws up?
<fribuntu> _StefanS_: When you chose any function from the drwaing tool menu. In fact, that menu is already showing some black fields instead of the tool bitmaps.
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: mine seems just fine, i'm using fglrx
<fribuntu> _StefanS_: You should see it clearly once you start to paint anything in the edit box.
<fribuntu> _StefanS_: Is there anywhere I can paste a screenshot without having to register first? Something like pastbin for screenshots?
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: donno actually, here's my screen: http://enhance-it.dk/test.png
<fribuntu> _StefanS_: Yeah, looks fine. Can you switch between back and fore layer once? That
<bjoldfield> okay... I've removed the wacom references in xorg.conf.  Now the final line before X kicks me back to the prompt is: "waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<fribuntu> s when it started first for me.
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: lemme check
<bjoldfield> any more ideas?
<_StefanS_> fribuntu: seems to work fine
<pisq> installed 7.o4 Kubuntu just now.
<cWolfe> is xchat compiled with ipv6 enabled? how would i find out?
<pisq> is there a way to install screen savers?
<_StefanS_> cWolfe: you could download the source
<_StefanS_> pisq: only if you know the package names I would suspect
<pisq> ok, I don't.
<_StefanS_> pisq: sudo apt-cache search screensaver
<_StefanS_> pisq: or similar
<pisq> thanks.
<_StefanS_> cWolfe: sudo apt-get source xchat
<cWolfe> noob question, _StefanS_  the source fromxchat.org?
<cWolfe> oh
<cWolfe> okay, thanks _StefanS_
<sercik> hi! when i do apt-get update i receive: unknown error executing gpgv
<_StefanS_> cWolfe: np
<_StefanS_> sercik: I would do sudo apt-get install gpgv --reinstall
<otero> linux is hard I cant run anything!
<otero> ;)
* _StefanS_ is all about apt today..
<sercik> i try
<eljefe> BenWhitey: did you ever get your ath0 wifi working since last night?
<_StefanS_> sercik: seems like the package is broken, have you got anymore errors?
<bjoldfield> could improperly loaded fonts keep X from running?
<brandon> how do u download aim
<Graham> Hey I'm having a problem with Wine, for some reason none of my Wine apps have an internet connection, any idea what might cause it? I'm on Feisty.
<eljefe> brandon: aim, the chat client?  its a windows program, but look into Gaim (now named Pidgin)
<brandon> im on feisty fawn by the way
<brandon> yea the chat client'
<BluesKaj> !kopete
<ubotwo> kopete - instant messenger for KDE - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<eljefe> brandon: start the program Add/Remove Programs and look for Gaim or Kopete
<eljefe> but i bet Kopete is installed already in your Internet menu
<brandon> yea it is in my internet
<BluesKaj> yup, it should be in the k-menu
<eljefe> start that and there will be a wizzard to set your connection up
<BluesKaj> Graham, what apps ?
<eljefe> sorry, to set up the connection
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: whats the issue with your x?
<bjoldfield> I'm getting errors loading font paths at start up
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: so it wont start?
<bjoldfield> nope
<Graham> BluesKaj: Steam, worms 2
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: have you tried to do a dpkg-reconfigure on the xserver-xorg?
<bjoldfield> errors in ../fonts/misc , ../fonts/cyrillic, and ../fonts/Type1
<bjoldfield> which are all there
<bjoldfield> I have to no avail
<Graham> I'm certain it's a wine problem.
<felomen> je recherche un salon en francais ,merci de vos repons
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<BluesKaj> 'scuse my ignorance Graham...games ?
<eljefe> brandon: figure it out?
<BluesKaj> !fr | felomen
<ubotwo> felomen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Graham> BluesKaj: Yes, games.
<eljefe> !fr |felomen
<ubotwo> elomen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> hmm, never tried any in wine
<bjoldfield> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22488/
<timmay> anyone know of blackberry desktop manager for kubuntu?
<eljefe> brandon: figure it out?
<eljefe> !blackberry
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<eljefe> well not me
<BluesKaj> !RIM
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: I pasted it up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22488/
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: 2secs
<bjoldfield> awesome, that's alot
<esben_> timmay: There was something in the comments to http://dot.kde.org/1179831426/
<eljefe> !KDE 3.5.7 in Kubuntu
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log give you?
<eljefe> anyone know when 3.5.7 is in Kubuntu?
<_StefanS_> eljefe: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<bjoldfield> I'll past that up too
<_StefanS_> eljefe: has been since 23/05
<eljefe> i don't want thos packages, i want the real ones
<_StefanS_> eljefe: well, define real?
<_StefanS_> eljefe: feisty is not going to have official kde 3.5.7
<eljefe> from the Ubuntu sources in Adept; J Riddell's packages always screw up my system after a few weeks
<eljefe> _StefanS_: lame, but thanks for the info
<_StefanS_> eljefe: not considering stability
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: shoot, I pasted over the xorg.conf.  it's at the same address: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22489/
<eljefe> _StefanS_: not considering stability how?
<_StefanS_> eljefe: Well, check this one out https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates
<esben_> Kubuntu 7.11 (?) might have KDE 3.5.7, unless KDE 4 is ready or 3.5.8 is release first, I suppose
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: Just noticed something weird... font paths are set correctly in xorg.conf, but two are being referenced in the wrong place ( misc and Type1) in the errors at the end of the log file
<bjoldfield> if that makes sense
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: I have those errors too, and mine works fine
<bjoldfield> huh...
<bjoldfield> damnit
<kane_> kde4 will not be out in time for kubuntu 7.10, i dont think.
<gnomefreak> 7.10 will most likely have either 3.5.7 or .8 as final
<gnomefreak> kde4 releases like 2 weeks-4 weeks after release of 7.10
<gnomefreak> iirc
<kane_> yeah if they keep the schedule
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: does your CRT sync at all when starting the x server?
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: turn black or something
<kane_> even if its early i dont think it would make into kubuntu stable release.
<dogatemycomputer> doesn't his xorg.conf refresh rates look a big .. wider than they should be?
<kane_> protty big change.
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: yeah, it goes black, I get the nVidia splash screen, then i'm kicked back to the prompt
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: try commenting out those HorizSync, and VertRefresh
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: just my point also ;)
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: the nvidia should figure that out for itself
<dogatemycomputer> _StefanS_: what happens if he comments them out?  does it have some narrower default ranges that it uses?
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: yes probably, I never use hardcoded values for any monitor
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: the drivers usually probe correct
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: nope... didn't work
<BluesKaj> the same lines aren't commented out on my xorg file ...don't thinkuncommenting them will cause a problem
<dogatemycomputer> wow.. that was quick..  you commented them out and rebooted that quickly?
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: he seems fast, maybe he has another computer ? :)
<bjoldfield> hehe
<bjoldfield> my good ol' PowerBook G4 and my ubuntu box
<dogatemycomputer> _StefanS_: lol.. I assumed that.. but still.. even my Core 2 Duo takes longer than that :P
<bjoldfield> was a media center... but distracted my from my studies, now a desktop
<BluesKaj> bjoldfield, I still think a reconfigure might do the trick
<bjoldfield> BlesKaj: I gave it a try already, but I can try again
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: you would happen to have that mx440 in a newer computer ? I'm thinking about agp speed... (a longshot I know)
<BluesKaj> reaasign the right setup , then you reset the monitor and grapghics in system settings
<bjoldfield> it's in a new-ish computer
<bjoldfield> but I've had it working before
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: uhm..
<bjoldfield> well, by new-ish, i mean 4 years old... new to me
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: the core 2 duo's are really cool... best cpu's in years
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: hmm try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<BluesKaj> new in the pc community usually means within the last 6mos
<BluesKaj> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe :)
<dogatemycomputer> _StefanS_: I would like them more if Intel would let them scale their speed down further than 1.6Ghz.   The mobile processors (which are identical) are just more expensive.  It would be nice to cut down on the heat during the summer..
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: well I know what you're talking about there.. I have a 2.33 mobile, and it runs _very_ hot
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer, my pc is 2ghz cpu but i can't get up past 1ghz ...somekind of power saving thing going on
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: but anyways, its damn fast and I dont need to turn on the heater :)
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: tried it, but it didnt' work again
<bjoldfield> I think I *may* see what's going on
<BluesKaj> are you running that command in the terminal bjoldfield?
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: well, you could try to let Xorg probe directly, maybe that would help
<BluesKaj> seems awfully quick
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: Xorg -configure >xorg.conf
<dogatemycomputer> _StefanS_: well... i'm going to buy the mobile version next machine I build so I can get the heat production down.  I live in Phoenix so even a 1 degree increase in room temp can inflate my electric bill.
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: err, I didn't see that in your paste (?)
<dogatemycomputer> _StefanS_: of course the other 8 months of year it isn't a problem because I can just leave the windows open..
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: I see your point :)
<_StefanS_> dogatemycomputer: that could probably make up for it then hehe
<mildner> is there german help
<_StefanS_> mildner: #kubuntu-de ?
<bjoldfield> yeah, it just came up this time around
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: sorry
<dogatemycomputer> bjoldfield: that fixed it?
<makuseru> hi, my amarok keeps saying i have no MP3 support but when i click "install mp3 support" nothing happens, how can i get it to play mp3s?
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: tried the Xorg -configure, kind of worked, I'm in X now, but it looks like no WM is loading
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: thats normal
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: you should kill it with ctrl+backspace
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: did you close amarok then reopen it after attempting to install mp3 support?
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: then it should write the config
<makuseru> no
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: if that doesn't work.. how about trying "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodec"
<bjoldfield> looks like it did, just have to change the driver for the gforce
<makuseru> i have all my codecs
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: that's my last suggestion..
<makuseru> it just stopped working all of a sudden
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: sorry :(  hope someone else can help
<eljefe> E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodec
<dogatemycomputer> http://www.ubuntux.org/mp3-support-for-amarok
<eljefe> makuseru: just stopped, but it played mp3s before?
<makuseru> yes
<eljefe> in your IRC, type /join #amarok [enter]  and ask there maybe
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: didn't they dump support for the earlier boards some time back... or maybe that was ATI..
<makuseru> its been fine, and then all of a sudden i open it to listen to somthing and i get 7 errors that pop up saying i have no mp3 suppoer
<makuseru> support*
<gnomefreak> eljefe: enable multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotwo> libxine-extracodecs - the xine video/media player library, binary files - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<wilman> How do i install a wirreles mouse on ubuntu?
<eljefe> no, i think the error was the package name should have been: libxine-extracodecs (with an 's' at the end)
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: I'm pretty sure it was ATI, I have an all in wonder that I can't use anymore
<wilman> mouse!
<dogatemycomputer> makuseru: how about this?  http://mykubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/05/solved-my-temporary-amarok-mp3-problem.html
<gnomefreak> eljefe: i just gave you the right spelling of it. and yes with an s as it is more than one codec
<eljefe> wilman: plug it in?  thats how all my mice work (even the wireless need to connect some how)
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: copied the new config file to /etc/X11/ but same errors
<wilman> ok i have
<wilman> and it detects the mouse
<eljefe> gnomefreak: you gave the correct spelling but dogatemycomputer didn't
<wilman> eljefe: but i cant do anyting with it
<eljefe> wilman: has it the needed batteries?
<eljefe> does it shine a light out the bottom?
<wilman> yep
<gnomefreak> wilman: try restarting if its detecting it that should work
<wilman> there shines a ilght
<gnomefreak> you shouldnt need to but sometimes you do
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: err well, are you sure you got the right xorg.conf to /etc/X11?
<wilman> hmm i have already done that
<wilman> the ligth shines
<eljefe> restarted the computer? it may help but thats a pretty lame fix (aka the windows way ;) )
<wilman> my computer detects
<_StefanS_> wilman: is it usb or bluetooth?
<wilman> usb
<gnomefreak> wilman: shut down, unplug mouse hold in hand for 30 secs plug it back in and start it up again
<wilman> no that does'nt work i think:)
<gnomefreak> wilman: you might need drivers but i dont rmemeber you needing them (i guess would depend on the mouse)
<wilman> it is a shure :(
<gnomefreak> no that doesnt work i think?
<wilman> indeed i don't think that's gonna work
<_StefanS_> wilman: whats the brand/model of the mouse?
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: Yeah, Xorg -configure wrote it to xorg.conf.new in my home dir, and I copied that one to /etc/X11
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: and renamed it to xorg.conf ?
<wilman> wireless optical mouse trust xpertclick
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: I did.  New question, possibly related, probably not.  On boot I'm now getting a message from the BIOS hardware monitor saying there's an error.  In BIOS the hardware monitor is showing my CPU at 101C/213F degrees
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: well that would probably explain some of it I guess.
<hendaus> hiya
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: that usually leads to periodic errors
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: what is normal operating temp?
<_StefanS_> bjoldfield: 60-70(max)
<bjoldfield> whee!
<hendaus> helpers, how can i see my memory speed on kubuntu?
<_StefanS_> hendaus: you should check your bios postmessage for that
<bjoldfield> _StefanS_: alright, well, I really have to go get some studying in... one week left in the quarter and a ton of stuff to get done.  Thanks for all your help, and I'll most likely be back after my desktop cools off a bit and I get a chance to take another crack at it
<hendaus> _StefanS_:  sorry i want to see how many memory i have?
<_StefanS_> hendaus: cat /proc/meminfo
<_StefanS_> hendaus: look at physical
<hendaus> _StefanS_:  MemTotal:      1003440 kB
<_StefanS_> hendaus: so thats one gig
<_StefanS_> hendaus: my laptop says: MemTotal:      3115308 kB :P
<hendaus> _StefanS_:  ok thanks
<hendaus> nice
<_StefanS_> gotta sleep..
<_StefanS_> bye
<wilman> WOOO I HAVE FOUND OUT !!!
<wilman> you first have to read the manual before you know how to connect
* style is away: up north for the weekend
<kane_> hey whats a command i can use to max out the cpu via the cli/
<kane_> i basicly want to slam the proc to see if it overheats
<PhinnFort> kane_: there's several stress-testing programs available
<PhinnFort> !info cpuburn
<ubotwo> cpuburn - a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<kane_> cool thanks.
<PhinnFort> kane_: sudo aptitude install cpuburn && cpuburn
<PhinnFort> :D
#kubuntu 2007-05-26
<aragy> can i make the physical power button start a shutdown immediately instead of showing kde's shutdown dialog?
<PhinnFort> aragy: try in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<BenPA> Anyone have a easy simple backup and recovery strategy or program
<PhinnFort> aragy: hang on, I'll look a bit into it
<PhinnFort> BenPA: Kubuntu should come with Keep installed by default
<PhinnFort> !info keep | BenPA
<ubotwo> BenPA: keep - backup system for KDE - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<LjL> !backup | BenPA
<ubotwo> BenPA: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BenPA> thank you
<xultz> Hello guys, I am trying to use mplayer and it works well, and I am using a subtitle file wich works well, but I cannot change the size of the letters in the subtitles, I tryed some options on command line and nothing worked, can someone give me a help, please?
<PhinnFort> xultz: you could try installing one of the frontends available, such as KPlayer (my recommendation) or KMplayer
<dogatemycomputer> xultz: would a gui be okay?  if so then kplayer works really well.
<dogatemycomputer> aren't mplayer fonts usually set with one of the OSD options?
<PhinnFort> http://kplayer.sourceforge.net/
<xultz> let me try kplayer
<xultz> that leads me to another little problem: I installed Kubuntu and added the following repository: http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ but when I try to install anything today it gives me a 404 not found
<xultz> how do I change to another repository?
<PhinnFort> xultz: what exact line did you add?
<xultz> for example:
<normie> Hello people
<xultz> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<makuseru> can someone give me a repo for amarok in feisty?
<PhinnFort> xultz: the mirror is no more, as far as I can see
<xultz> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe xine-ui 0.99.4+dfsg+cvs20061111-2ubuntu2
<xultz>   404 Not Found
<PhinnFort> makuseru: it should be in the normal repos
<PhinnFort> !info amarok
<ubotwo> amarok - versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<xultz> yes, where do I find another mirror and add it?
<PhinnFort> darn that ubotwo
<PhinnFort> xultz: I have absolutely no idea what was on that repo
<LjL> !!info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 14853 kB, installed size 33992 kB
<PhinnFort> thanks
<makuseru> PhinnFort: somthing is wrong to that, it wont work for me
<xultz> sorry for such a dumb question, I am used to Mandriva for years and I am trying Kubuntu now
<makuseru> wrong with that*
<PhinnFort> makuseru: Add/Remove programs, search for Amarok?
<PhinnFort> xultz: what do you want from that repository?
<makuseru> theres somthing wrong with the normal one for me
<makuseru> im looking for another
<xultz> I was trying to install xine-ui
<xultz> for gxine
<PhinnFort> !!find xine-ui
<ubotwo> Sorry, searching for packages and files is currently not possible
<ubotu> Found: xine-ui
<PhinnFort> !!info xine-ui
<ubotwo> xine-ui - the xine video player, user interface - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4+dfsg+cvs20061111-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1483 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<lucas_> hello, i'm from spain
<PhinnFort> xultz: just enable the universe repositories
<PhinnFort> !repositories | xultz
<ubotwo> xultz: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dogatemycomputer> how about this repository for amarok:  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<xultz> I will look that link, tahnk you a lot
<PhinnFort> makuseru: I doubt another repo would help
<makuseru> i use feisty
<PhinnFort> makuseru: what is the problem with Amarok?
<aragy> phinnfort: thx, editing /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh seems to have worked
<lucas_> hi laidy
<PhinnFort> aragy: :D
<Darth_Homey> Hello people
<makuseru> well its been fine for a long time, but this morning i open it up and i get 7 popups saying i have no mp3 support, when i always have, so i reinstall ALL my multimedia codecs anyway, and it didnt help, so i reinstall amarok 5 times and still no mp3 support
<PhinnFort> !hi | Darth_Homey
<ubotwo> Darth_Homey: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Darth_Homey> How's everyone
<PhinnFort> !!info libxine-extracodecs | makuseru
<ubotwo> makuseru: libxine-extracodecs - the xine video/media player library, binary files - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<ubotu> makuseru: libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<makuseru> i have thoes
<adydas> whats a good kde based program for setting up harddrives
<adydas> i KNOW ive used one before
<PhinnFort> qtparted
<adydas> i forget what its called tho
<adydas> thats it
<nahemoth_> I can't activate my network connection!
<PhinnFort> makuseru: try mv'ing your amarok settings
<makuseru> try what?
<adydas> nahemoth_: why not
<PhinnFort> makuseru: look under ".kde/share/apps/amarok/"
<nahemoth_> ah I don't know
<PhinnFort> in your home folder
<makuseru> oh, moving it
<PhinnFort> makuseru: move that amarok folder to another place
<nahemoth_> adydas:  I can connect on internet
<PhinnFort> ;)
<BenPA> !sbackup
<BenPA> !info sbackup
<ubotwo> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ubotwo> sbackup - Simple Backup Suite for desktop use - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<makuseru> why move it?
<nahemoth_> adydas:  but can't see the people in LAN
<nahemoth_> adydas: I can't use smb4k
<adydas> nahemoth_: do you have samba installed?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: so you can move it back if you need it
<nahemoth_> adydas: it finds nothing
<makuseru> huh/
<nahemoth_> adydas:  yea
<PhinnFort> does samba support ipv6 properly?
<PhinnFort> nahemoth_: go to "smb:/" in konqueror
<makuseru> i mean why would moving it help the mp3 stuff?
<PhinnFort> do you find anything?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: you shouldn't have mp3's there
<PhinnFort> makuseru: only config files
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort: It's working
<makuseru> PhinnFort: i mean why would me moving that folder help the mp3 support?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: it would help amarok try to redetect everything
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> ok
<PhinnFort> makuseru: it seems it's stuck in a bad state, which it has saved
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort:  but I get an error message like "could not connect to host"
<makuseru> can i just delete it?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: if you don't have a valuable database there with ratings and scripts et al
<PhinnFort> ;)
<makuseru> nah
<PhinnFort> then go ahead
<makuseru> just album covers, but itll get them back
<PhinnFort> <3 amarok;)
<makuseru> i do too
<makuseru> i want it back
<makuseru> ok, so now i deleted it, just try to open it up again?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: yeah
<PhinnFort> makuseru: did you close amarok before you deleted them?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: amarok writes them when it closes, afaik
<makuseru> yup
<PhinnFort> good
<PhinnFort> :P
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort:  but I get an error message like "could not connect to host"
<PhinnFort> nahemoth_: is it a Vista machine that you're trying to connect to?
<PhinnFort> I know there was some compatibility issues with Vista and Samba, and I'm not sure if they're resolved
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort: no
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort: xp
<PhinnFort> hmm
<PhinnFort> nahemoth_: can you connect to it from another windows/linux pc?
<makuseru> PhinnFort: nope, still messed up
<PhinnFort> makuseru: and you're sure you cleaned out everything?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: can you try running amarok from a console, and paste the output?
<makuseru> yes, just a second
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort:  yes, just before this one I was using Pardus (a Turkish linux distro) and I was able to connect to other computers
<pricechild> Hey there. I'm using xchat2 on kubuntu and for some reason the channels never change colours for new messages etc. This is reproducable for me off of a live cd. Does anyone else know of this behaviour?
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort:  but I couldn't do it this time
* AutoMatriX : # Hello world :D
<makuseru> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22497/
<PhinnFort> nahemoth_: you don't have a firewall running?
<Darth_Homey> what;s up Automatrix
<PhinnFort> makuseru: it shouldn't even warn you about mp3 support if you have an empty library
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort:  I don't know, It's been only 2 hours I set up Kubuntu, is there a default firewall
<PhinnFort> nahemoth_: I don't think so
<AutoMatriX> Darth_Homey: nothing, at least yet, but that doesn't prevent me to say hello :p
<PhinnFort> nahemoth_: can you connect in Konqueror?
<makuseru> PhinnFort: i dont have an empty library, it still had all my stuff in it and when i tried to import it it says it cant
<nahemoth_> yea
<Darth_Homey> Automatrix: your right dude :-)
<PhinnFort> makuseru: but didn't you delete the config dir?
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort:  yes
<PhinnFort> nahemoth_: I'll install smb4k and have a look around, mkay?
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort:  I have n problem about internet
<AutoMatriX> :D
<makuseru> PhinnFort: yes
<sonoman> he
<Darth_Homey> anyone uses the YaKuake terminal?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: try this "killall amarokapp -s KILL && rm ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/"
<PhinnFort> Darth_Homey: me
<Darth_Homey> PhinnFort: cool isn't it. i installed it today
<PhinnFort> Darth_Homey: It's what I would call a "killer app";)
<PhinnFort> with a big K
<makuseru> PhinnFort: rm: cannot remove `/home/max/.kde/share/apps/amarok/': Is a directory
<PhinnFort> makuseru: "killall amarokapp -s KILL && rm -fdr ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/"
<PhinnFort> sorry, forgot it was a dir;)
<Darth_Homey> althought there isn't a lot of docs for it out there
<makuseru> PhinnFort: ok, now what?
<PhinnFort> Darth_Homey: why do you need docs for such an app;)
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: run amarok again, don't add any dir to the collection
<makuseru> ok
<PhinnFort> *dirs
<nahemoth_> PhinnFort:  and my "Knetwork Manager" shows that it's disconnected
<Darth_Homey> PhinnFort: well i was wondering if there are any shortcuts for switching tabs
<PhinnFort> Darth_Homey: shift left/right
<makuseru> PhinnFort: my libary isnt there, but it still said it had no support
<PhinnFort> Darth_Homey: and you can set it up, press the little downwards arrow to get the standard KDE settings menu
<PhinnFort> nahemoth_: have you looked under the settings in smb4k?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: what happens if you just close those messages?
<chx> Sometimes my keyboard just stops working. If I restart X , it works. This happens with PS/2 and USB and not specific to the keyboard. So I suspect some X bug or xorg.conf misconfigure. I run Kubuntu Feisty.
<makuseru> PhinnFort: well im jsut getting one error now
<PhinnFort> makuseru: close amarok, and run this thing then: "killall amarokapp -s KILL && rm ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ && rm ~/.kde/share/config/amarok*"
<makuseru> it wont play mp3s
<Darth_Homey> PhinnFort: cool thanks, i was pressing al sorts of shortcuts, but this one seems to make sense :-)
<PhinnFort> makuseru: then start amarok, don't add anything, but go to settings and look at what engine is selected
<makuseru> rm: cannot remove `/home/max/.kde/share/apps/amarok/': Is a directory
<PhinnFort> chx: file a bug
<PhinnFort> makuseru: obviously mean: "killall amarokapp -s KILL && rm -fdr ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ && rm ~/.kde/share/config/amarok*"
<PhinnFort> :P
<chx> PhinnFort: so this is something not known?
<makuseru> lol
<PhinnFort> chx: well, it would've been fixed then, don't you think?;)
<chx> PhinnFort: During my two years with Ubuntu there have been at least half a dozen bugs which were only fixed 'later'
<makuseru> PhinnFort: xine
<PhinnFort> makuseru: what settings?
<beryl> cannot use alphabetic keys on alternate kubuntu installa in text mode
<PhinnFort> makuseru: default and stuff?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: do a "dpkg -l | grep xine" and paste the output, ok?
<makuseru> alright
<PhinnFort> I think maybe you have some conflicting codecs/libraries
<makuseru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22498/
<PhinnFort> danke
<PhinnFort> this is just weird...
<PhinnFort> makuseru: can you try to play an mp3 file in Kaffeine?
<PhinnFort> makuseru: also, maybe you could try to use the medibuntu repository;=
<PhinnFort> we're back where I started;)
<PhinnFort> makuseru: medibuntu has their own patched amarok and xine
<makuseru> whats the repo?
<PhinnFort> one sec
<PhinnFort> run "sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<PhinnFort> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<PhinnFort> and "sudo apt-get update"
<PhinnFort> :D
* PhinnFort just noticed the similarity between uncle Fester and Ballmer
<makuseru> ewwww
<makuseru> ballmer
<PhinnFort> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncle_Fester
<PhinnFort> :P
<Minataku> Yeah, but Fester kicked ass
<Minataku> Ballmer just licks ass
<PhinnFort> and throws chairs
<PhinnFort> I would say that is a bit kick ass
<Minataku> Not really
<Minataku> Doesn't take anyone special to throw a chair
<PhinnFort> Minataku: he has a certain groove to it, that noone can replicate
<Minataku> Now, it would have kicked ass if he threw the chair out the window then followed it
<jmichaelx> bobby knight?
<PhinnFort> Minataku: :P
<PhinnFort> broken window
<Etokura> How do I get kxdocker to run outside of a window?
<beryl> cannot use alphabetic keys on alternate kubuntu install in text mode,letter keys wont work,so what to do?Download live image, nice job.
<Minataku> Of an office on a high floor of Microsoft HQ
<Etokura> I mean, it's running inside of a window now
<Etokura> A window labeled "QT Sub-application"
<PhinnFort> Etokura: stop using beryl
<PhinnFort> :D
<Minataku> Well, maybe he shouldn't DIE, nobody should have to die
<Etokura> Then it's not transparent
<Minataku> But it definitely would have kicked ass if it hit something, bounced back and smacked him in the face
<PhinnFort> Etokura: you should be able to tell beryl to not draw a window around it, but that's for #ubuntu-effects or something
<jmichaelx> maybe this is OT, but what is the best method/program to use in ripping a DVD to a harddrive? I am using k9 copy right now, and it has been working on the same DVD for several hours..... surely there is a better way.
<PhinnFort> Minataku: how about sneaking in and replacing all normal, lightweight (I doubt he has much muscle mass) chairs with rubber chairs
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: look on kde-apps.org, there's to many to count;)
<Minataku> PhinnFort: I'd be putting tacks on his chair and poop in his desk drawers
<PhinnFort> fake poop, I hope
<jmichaelx> PhinnFort: do you have a method that you prefer?
<Minataku> PhinnFort: No way
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: transcode
<Minataku> Ballmer deserves the real thing
<Minataku> Maybe even fresh from the mill
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: or use "dvd:/" or something similar in Konqueror
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: or K3B
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> Minataku: ;)
<jmichaelx> doesn't k3b just do .iso rips?
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: nope
<jmichaelx> i will look up transcode
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: the newest version does "real" ripping;)
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jmichaelx> ok, i will have to look at it again
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: I believe K3B uses transcode for the hard work itself
<jmichaelx> so ripping with k3b and transcode might get the job done in less that5 hours?
<jmichaelx> that would be awesome
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: I would think so;)
<jmichaelx> lol, ty
<PhinnFort> depends on your hardware though
<jmichaelx> the hardware should be alright for this
<PhinnFort> jmichaelx: also, be conservative with the settings
<PhinnFort> ;)
<cox377> does anyone here use gftp via command line?
<PhinnFort> I use ncftp
<PhinnFort> best ftp client on the planet
<PhinnFort> !!info ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.0-1 (feisty), package size 483 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<ubotwo> ncftp - A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<cox377> PhinnFort: for command like?
<cox377> line?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<SilentDis> hello :)
<satanko> holas
<PhinnFort> !es | satanko
<ubotwo> satanko: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<satanko> no busco ayuda :(
<cox377> PhinnFort: are the commands simple enough?
<PhinnFort> cox377: very simple, and it's just overall very nice
<LordDiabolus> scp!  (keep it secure) :)
<PhinnFort> auto-completion, bookmarks, anything you can think of;)
<SilentDis> aargh, please help me remember... I've got an NTFS formatted disk at /dev/sda1, i'd like to image it for archival purposes.  I know I'll probably be using dd to do this... just can't remember the command format lol
<PhinnFort> i think ncftp supports sftp too
<LordDiabolus> ahhh, cool
<PhinnFort> SilentDis: mkfs?
<PhinnFort> or cfdisk?
<xGrantx> is there another way to autostart a program besides putting it in the KDE autostart folder?
<SilentDis> PhinnFort: yes, i'll be reformatting the disk once i'm done, but I'd like to image it's contents first.  i figured the easiest way is to create a disk image, then copy the files back over.
<PhinnFort> xGrantx: you can choose to have KDE remember which apps are open with which documents when you close
<PhinnFort> SilentDis: sounds ok
<xGrantx> well one of my programs is starting twice for some reason
<PhinnFort> SilentDis: but I would rather backup into a tar file
<xGrantx> I don't know how to fix it
<SilentDis> PhinnFort: ahh, that'll work too :)
<PhinnFort> xGrantx: it could also be launched by kded
<PhinnFort> xGrantx: check in the settings of the programs if you can set it to start automatically or not
<PhinnFort> SilentDis: that way you can easily pack out the files on the new volume
<xGrantx> I asked the creators of the program and they said it doesn't autostart automatically
<PhinnFort> xGrantx: it could be patched by Kubuntu maintainers
<SilentDis> PhinnFort: yeah, that's easier.  i keep getting 'stuck' in 'one way' of doing things, when there's just so many, much more easy, ways to do things.  thanks :)
<xGrantx> how do I check if "kded" is starting it?
<PhinnFort> xGrantx: which app is it?
<osiris> could you just start the app with your x session ?
<xGrantx> kiba-dock
<PhinnFort> SilentDis: ;)
<osiris> nvm
<PhinnFort> xGrantx: try asking in #kde
<cox377> PhinnFort: do you know what the command is to upload a whole directory?
<xGrantx> ok
<PhinnFort> cox377: put -R I believe
<PhinnFort> cox377: -R for recursive
<cox377> put -R /xxx/xxx/xx
<osiris> or just scp the whole dir
<PhinnFort> scp is for whinnies
<PhinnFort> :P
<SilentDis> another dumb (at least for me) question... what's the command to check disk space from the term?
<cox377> I'm doing this over ssh into the host machine, then from the host machines ftp'ing stuff to another machine
<PhinnFort> SilentDis: df -h
<SilentDis> PhinnFort: ty :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> yw
<cox377> PhinnFort: lol that's one i could answer.. about the only one
<cox377> haha
<cox377> ;)
<PhinnFort> :P
<cox377> PhinnFort: damn this is gonna take a long time, looked like your command was correct but it's 100gig of stuff only running @ 4mb/s
<PhinnFort> heh
<cox377> lol
<PhinnFort> is it stable?
<null> anyone here have experience with XBOXHDM?
<cox377> PhinnFort: when you say stable??
<PhinnFort> the line
<PhinnFort> I don't think ncftp supports resuming of uploads
<cox377> PhinnFort: it's over LAN, hopefully it will be alright
<PhinnFort> ah, then it will propably be okay
<SilentDis> 96g of data being copied over a USB2 interface, this'll take a while.  ty for the help all, take care!
<PhinnFort> yw
<cox377> PhinnFort: right gotta hit the sack
<cox377> PhinnFort: night all
<PhinnFort> gnight
* PhinnFort too
<defcon_> any good site for ubuntu beta .deb's
<defcon_> betanews for ubuntu?
<Zeelot> helloooo
<LordDiabolus> hey
<LordDiabolus> defcon: you could always run gutsy :)
<defcon_> LordDiabolus, whats the difference
<defcon_> LordDiabolus, can I upgrade without reinstalling the os?
<Zeelot> is there anything I can use that is more efficient at mounting network drives than sshfs? when playing video files over the network I notice alot of lag
<LordDiabolus> defcon: you can, but be warned it will be VERY unstable since everything will be beta.
<defcon_> what is the best way to check if your box has been compromised
<LordDiabolus> defcon: I'm a command-line junkie, but I usually will "sudo tail /var/log/syslog" and "sudo tail /var/log/messages"
<PF-Away> chkrootkit
<LordDiabolus> that's good too, also check /tmp for any weird scripts, I've even seen them named as jpg before
<PF-Away> I usually clean out my /tmp every now and then
<Zeelot> anyone? I would really like it if it was possible without sending the file everytime as this is the storage server
<kane_> Zeelot: just mount it via samba or nfs
<LordDiabolus> any knetworkmanager experts here?
<kane_> depending on what the mount is exactly.
<kane_> they are internal network drives right?
<intelikey> did you know, # can't be used as a command (alias or function)  ?
<Zeelot> internal yea
<Zeelot> I need the most efficient
<kane_> Zeelot: what kind of filesystem is it?
<kane_> ext3 or like an ntfs drive?
<Zeelot> both are kubuntu systems ext3 partitions
<kane_> mount it with nfs then.
<Zeelot> and with that I can play videos without downloading?
<kane_> right.
<pastor> Unbelievable. I have been trying for a week to get my wireless to work, and today, i bought a cheap USB wireless device from Staples and "WAM" I'm online with no drivers.
<kane_> you just mount it in like /media/whatever
<Zeelot> alright I'll try that thanks
<kane_> and you play it like its a local file.
<kane_> i mean they get downloaded eventually ofcourse, you know the bits have to go down the pipe to your screen in someway.
<kane_> but its transperent to you that its happening and its not like it saves the file somewhere.
<Zeelot> right with ssh you have to download before playing it unless you use sshfs but that wasn't fast enough aparently to play them smoothly
<kane_> ah, no none of that noise.
<keh7d> is there a channel specifically for networking probs?
<tgc0d3r> I am having trouble getting correct sound in my 5.1 speakers in Kubuntu Feisty. If I play a cd, for example, it will just be in the center speaker and you can faintly hear the music under very heavy static. Any info?
<BluesKaj> !network
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tgc0d3r> it is a clean install so I haven't borked anything yet
<BluesKaj> tgc0d3r, which player are you using ?
<CraZy675> I'm setting up a backup shell script to prep for disaster recovery.  First thing I want to back up in my amarok SQLite database, where do I find that?
<tgc0d3r> well, I tried kaffeine to play the cd, but I also used that speaker-test command line app
<BluesKaj> tgc0d3r, have you checked your levels and unmutes in alsamixer ?
<intelikey> i correct my self.   # can indeed be a command   but it has to be a file.
<CraZy675> everything is in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok right?
<tgc0d3r> yeah, I've tried unmuting everything, muting everything. The only thing that is needed to make any sound is the Audigy digital checked. beyond that I have no control except for the volume. but the volume is weird. using the master, the lower the volume is on screen, the louder in the speaker and vice versa. mega strange.
<BluesKaj> tgc0d3r, whoa...that's strange for sure ...ok systemsettings is set up for alsa in the sound module ?
<felzix> grr amarok.  when I press skip song quickly, it attempts to loop forever.  I generally have to hardboot to solve this
<CraZy675> felzix: you can't just use the sudo kill command?
<felzix> I can't open up any new terminals
<CraZy675> ah
<intelikey> another do nothing, if anyone wants to play with it... http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36880
<felzix> the ones already open weren't accepting input, either
<felzix> I suppose that I could have just done control+alt+f1 and tried to kill it that way, though
<Zeelot> thanks kane_ ^_^ 1080p videos seem to be playing perfectly
* Zeelot runs off to watch them
<jmichaelx> hmmm k3b has been sitting at 27% on this DVD rip for over half an hour.....
<intelikey> sounds like a problem
<tgc0d3r> BluesKaj: yep
<CraZy675> how do I import my sqlite db to mysql for amarok?
<CraZy675> oh nm google knows
<intelikey> how to test if a name has space in it ?
<intelikey> will  grep ' '   work ?
<Zeelot> nm kane_ ...it actually lags badly every few minutes instead of lagging just a little bit but continually
<Zeelot> I think I will invent in a gigabit switch for watching HD videos remotely, although 100mbit should still be plenty
<Zeelot> invest*
<JohnFlux_> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KevinAlaska> if a file starts with ._ does that mean its been deleted?
<wolferine> grep '* *'
<wolferine> maybe?
<KevinAlaska> I have some photos listed in my F-Stop program that start with ._IMG345.JPG for example but when you browse the directory with KDE they don't show.  but if I do a ls in shell they dont show up but if I do a find command they show.
<kilrae_> KevinAlaska: files that start with . are "hidden" files
<kilrae_> KevinAlaska: they won't show up with ls or in a file browser by default, try 'ls -a' instead
<mardi> can i just install grub with the live cd?
<mardi> feisty
<Loco_Man> can anyone help me with networking in kubuntu?... it's not saving the settings...
<soulrider> !grub | mardi
<ubotwo> mardi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mardi> thanks soulrider
<s330d3r> hi, having an issue with connecting a usb drive to my laptop
<Minataku> s330d3r: Take the little cap off of it first
<s330d3r> Minataku: LOL
<Minataku> Heehee
<s330d3r> it is a hard drive, usb connector for my laptop
<Minataku> What's up with it?
<DarkED> hey guys, to get a list of how much space i have on each partition i do fdisk -l right?
<s330d3r> it is formatted ntfs, and when i connect it, it does not map to anything, unlike my other usb pendrives with fat...
<Minataku> DarkED: df -h
<DarkED> Minataku: ahh thanks
<Minataku> DarkED: np
<Minataku> s330d3r: Eeep, NTFS
<s330d3r> lol
<Minataku> !ntfs
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Minataku> There ya go
<Minataku> Took me a few to think of an answer before I remembered the bot has one
* neptunepink idly wonders if  sudo hibernate works as advertised....
<Kr4t05> How well do Creative sound cards work with Linux?
<kdepepo> I never got hibernate to work in linux... 3 machines, trying since it was advertised...
<kdepepo> maybe nvidia card is the problem...
<Minataku> I've gotten it to work on Solaris... granted I was also running it on an Ultra 2
<makuseru> how can i uninstall amarok to where its like i never had it installed in the first place? i thought a purge did that but then when i reinstalled it still had all my prefrences
<s330d3r> Minataku: thanks, looked at that help page, but not quite clear how I set it up to dynamically mount NTFS drives when they are attached via usb
<Minataku> Heh, sorry, no idea there
<s330d3r> it must be possible, I can dynamically mount a fat fs device
<sergiu> how to set for kubuntu start-up program?
<Jucato> !autostar
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Jucato> !autostart
<ubotwo> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> sergiu: ^^^^
<sergiu> thanks
<zenekk> im naker
<zenekk> d
<Zeelot> hellooo
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with amarok, it says i dont have mp3 support, when i do..everything else plays mp3s, ive reinstalled amaokr nearly 9 times, but evertime i start it up it says i have no mp3 support, i have all my codecs and everything i dont know why its doing this, anyone know how to fix this?
<Zeelot> is it possible to connect to a windows remote desktop from linux?
<Zeelot> makuseru: you dont have to reinstall anything, you have to configure it
<makuseru> huh?
<Zeelot> try going to Settings -> Configure Amarok
<makuseru> and configure what?
<Zeelot> then go to Engine and select ALSA, that would be the first thing I try
<Jucato> makuseru: "everything else plays mp3s" what is everything else?
<makuseru> all i have for engines is xine
<Zeelot> Output Plugin
<makuseru> Jucato: VLC. Kaffine, FF. etc
<Jucato> hm... VLC will play mp3's regardless if you have installed the codecs for xine....
<Jucato> not sure why amarok isn't playing though. can you check if amarok is using the correct engine?
<makuseru> well Kaffine, Totem, etc
<makuseru> amarok has been fine
<makuseru> untill this morning
<makuseru> it just stated spitting errors at me
<Jucato> Totem doesn't use xine...
<Zeelot> what errors?
<Jucato> and is Kaffeine set to use xine?
<makuseru> it says "no mp3 support" and then when i try to populate the playlist it says "some media could not be loaded (not playable)"
<makuseru> Jucato: lemme check
<Jucato> makuseru: double check if "libxine-extracodecs" or libxine1-ffmpeg (feisty) is installed
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> they are all installed
<makuseru> ive reinstalled all multimedia codecs i have
<makuseru> this has to just be a amarok problem
<DrX> can anyone help me get Thunderbird working with (ahem) Exchange (it says "Connection to server <server.domain.com> timed out)?
<EightiesK> !Xserver
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<makuseru> well
<EightiesK> !xserver
<makuseru> i retract my statement
<makuseru> it now wont play mp3's
<makuseru> and i get this error
<makuseru>  xine: couldn't find demux
<EightiesK> ne1 know how i reconfigure my graphic card?
<EightiesK> i think its apt-get -r xserver-org
<Zeelot> EightiesK: ati or nvidia?
<EightiesK> neither
<EightiesK> its in my toshibia laptop
<Zeelot> so what is it?
<EightiesK> i had to do the same for my dell laptop.
<EightiesK> intel
<EightiesK> it won't config right
<EightiesK> i need to use a vesa driver...
<EightiesK> !vesa
<ubotwo> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<EightiesK> !x
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EightiesK> nm that fixes it
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotwo> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<makuseru> Jucato: any ideas?
<Jucato> makuseru: hm.. no.. sorry :(
<makuseru> what other codecs do mp3s?
<Jucato> for xine? none
<makuseru> could i use a diffrent engine that xine?
<Jucato> for amarok? no
<Jucato> you could try asking in #amarok
<Zeelot> they should be able to fix the problem...I use XMMS myself, I dont like how amarok lists the collection
<Jucato> hard to fix problems/bugs that are irreproducible :/
<Zeelot> so does anyone know how I can connect to windows Remote Desktop from linux? is it even possible?
<Zeelot> I'm sure someone in the amarok channel knows more about the application than us
<Jucato> the problem is whether they're awake or in :)
<Zeelot> yea might take a while then =P I've been in the kaffeine channel for about a week for a question lol I never catch them while they're online
<carutsu> hello, I've just bought a laptop a Centrino Duo, what architecture should i pick?
<kdepepo> intel
<j1tters> hey all. anyone available to help me with a really stupid question?
<carutsu> kdepepo: isnt it a X86_64?
<kdepepo> yes
<carutsu> kdepepo: so no 64 bits for that?
<Daisuke_Ido> carutsu: use the 32-bit version unless you have 4gb of ram
<j1tters> microsoft 4 button usb optical mouse.  i need to make it work. used the the left hand thumb click button as the back button on my firefox? any ideas.
<j1tters> i know its dumb.
<carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: no i don't have 4GB, i though there were optimized compilations for 64bits but ok
<j1tters> and i have a second even dumber question then.
<Daisuke_Ido> carutsu: there are some things that still don't play nice with 64 bit
<j1tters> flash.....
<Zeelot> gordon?
<j1tters> hardly funny. thanks zeelot. hehe
<Zeelot> no prob
<carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: ok, although i'll be wasting half my cpu power
<j1tters> glad to see humor is still alive and well on irc. :)
<Zeelot> !>_<!
<j1tters> so can anyone help?
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll be wasting what?
<kdepepo> 64 bit programs actually may be slower than 32 bit ones, because many data structures are just twice as big without a need.
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll be wasting register space
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's it
<carutsu> Daisuke_Ido, kdepepo: i see... it's not what i though... should've asked before buying, oh well
<kdepepo> carutsu, core duo is still better... it has two cores :)
<Zeelot> all cpus are 64bit now so you couldn't have made a better choice
* j1tters crawls back into his hole. shrugs
<carutsu> Zeelot: thenks
<Daisuke_Ido> carutsu: it's just a matter of software catching up to the technology
<Daisuke_Ido> you're prepared for the future, sort of :D
<carutsu> kdepepo: hehe, ok, I'll optimize boot time, i've heard of that
<carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: xD the change will come sooner or later just like 32 bits came
<kdepepo> carutsu, well... boot time not really, because hard disks are slow. But anything which makes use of multiple cores, such as "make -j 4" will work faster :)
<carutsu> kdepepo: I've heard i can activate paralel boot, mmm, i dont remember how it was called, but has something like that
<carutsu> concurrency boot, something like that
<kdepepo> carutsu, ah you mean the new init
<kdepepo> yes, that may be faster
<carutsu> kdepepo: er im not sure, you tell me, xDDD
<Zeelot> lol
<Zeelot> it's faster.
<Zeelot> Don't worry about it =P
<carutsu> that's good although Feisty is the fastest distro I've used (not too mny anyway) Windows still boots faster
<Zeelot> well depends what is booting I guess
<kdepepo> Its a common problem... people tend to love slow software. OpenOffice boots like a dog.
<Daisuke_Ido> windows appears to boot faster because your desktop's up and sort of available before everything's loaded
<carutsu> kdepepo: if and only if you dont change the memory assigned to it
<carutsu> kdepepo: i changed it and wow, it's just a breeze
<Zeelot> in linux or windows?
* Zeelot is confused now =(
<carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: well yes that's right and you need to deal with a slow and quisrky pc untill it finish loading
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's possible to stramline the linux boot...  but since i rarely reboot (only when i have no choice), it doesn't bother me
<carutsu> Zeelot: in linux
<makuseru> !xine
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Zeelot> aha
<carutsu> Zeelot: I haven't used windows in a while
<Zeelot> carutsu: how did you do that =P
<carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: well i do reboot, this is a laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> carutsu: point taken :)
<carutsu> Zeelot, mmm, wait
<Zambezi> I found a bug in ktorrent that made it crash. Which is the best way to report it?
<Daisuke_Ido> hibernation not working properly?
<kdepepo> you could use hibernate, but I dont know if it yet works with linux.
<Zeelot> I never use that for some reason heh
<carutsu> Daisuke_Ido: well no sometimes the pad or the keyboard cant be used after hibernation
<kdepepo> Zambezi, ktorrent 2.1.4 ?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh :\
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't use a laptop very often
<carutsu> Zeelot: sorry the article is in spanish, but i'll tell you what i did
<Zeelot> my laptop boots in a minute or two I really dont mind waiting
<carutsu> Zeelot: mine in a minute at most
<Zeelot> yea about that
<carutsu> ok, go to Tools>Options>Workspace memory (or work memory is in spanish not sure)
<Zambezi> kdepepo, I have to check.
<Zeelot> in open office yes?
<carutsu> Zeelot: yes
<Zeelot> opening it 1 sec heh
<victor__> qquit
<carutsu> You can cache it, actually it gets like 4 MB change it i assigned it 64MB and 10MB per objet
<Zambezi> kdepepo, 2.1.4 yes.
<carutsu> Zeelot: and is quite nice now
<Zeelot> I dont have Workspace
<kdepepo> Zambezi, http://bugs.kde.org
<carutsu> mmm, memory?
<Zeelot> on the left in Options it's not there
<Zeelot> memory yes
<carutsu> wait
<carutsu> there
<osiris> Zambezi, what makes itt crash
<carutsu> there you can pick how many steps to undo and that kind of thing
<carutsu> thing
<carutsu> XD well you got it
<Zeelot> so I want to undo less to make it perform better right? =P
<Zeelot> who ever undos 100 steps >_<
<carutsu> Zeelot: well it should use less memory
<carutsu> Zeelot: i didnt change that thogh
<CraZy675> I'm running the live cd and trying to configure the display before I install, but I find the system settings confusing
<CraZy675> my monitor should run at 1680x1050
<Zeelot> alright thanks carutsu
<Zambezi> osiris, I'll tell you after the report. :-P
<CraZy675> but its running 1024x768
<carutsu> Zeelot: no problem, it should feels faster in a couple of boots
<Zeelot> alright
<Zeelot> and I can read spanish btw =P but it would have taken me a bit to understand
<osiris> Zambezi, brb.  rebooting
<CraZy675> my monitor is not listed under brands so I clicked on generic lcd 1680x1050
<Zeelot> isn't it simpler to install the OS first and then install video drivers and configure monitor together?
<CraZy675> Zeelot: I'm not sure for 6.10 everything was just recognized and worked
<Zeelot> I don't even know if doing it on the live cd will work at all
<Zeelot> as those are all temporary files?
<CraZy675> where do I find the config file again?
<CraZy675> i can copy it from my 6.10 install
<Jucato>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zeelot> mine is listed as generic too, that should not matter aslong as you set the res to something the monitor can handle and the refresh rates too
<Jucato> ?
<CraZy675> thats the one
<Zeelot> yea
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/
<jmichaelx>  i am TRYING to rip a DVD to my harddrive with k3b... it has been at it now for 3.5 hours, and is at 45%. is there a better/faster way of doing this?a setting i need to change?
<makuseru> what speed are you ripping at
<manwithaface> you might try kiso
<jmichaelx> good question... i do not even know lol
<manwithaface> i am just now playing with it myself, so I am no expert
<jmichaelx> ok, i will try to check out kiso... as well as my speed setting in K3B
<carutsu> kiso?
<carutsu> !kiso
<ubotwo> kiso - program to create manipulate and extract CD Image - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<osiris> did you install libdvdcss2 ? did you install k3b dvd plugin ?
<carutsu> i rather k3b xD
<manwithaface> it is feisty too
<jmichaelx> osiris: dvdcss2 i certainly have.... the dvd plugin i am not sure, but i will assume so at this point...
<manwithaface> dvds in US is frowned upon
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/
<draik> !wine
<ubotwo> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<osiris> makuseru, try apt-cache search xine | grep xine
<osiris> find the exact package name
<osiris> or sudo apt-get install gxine
<Jucato> makuseru: there really isn't any "xine" package
<manwithaface> what are you trying to install that requires xine?
<manwithaface> !xine
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<CraZy675> alright so I should install the os before I get the display working correctly
<Jucato> !info libxine1
<ubotwo> libxine1 - the xine video/media player library, binary files - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Zambezi> osiris, ktorrent crasched after an attempt to save files to a non existing location (a removed harddrive).
<CraZy675> Anything I should do with the live cd before I install?
<manwithaface> crazy675: try the default first
<manwithaface> what type of display do you have?
<CraZy675> monitor or video card?
<osiris> Zambezi, just any old non existant mount point ? or a location that is unmounted
<manwithaface> monitor
<manwithaface> well, both
<CraZy675> my monitor is an acer al2216w 1680x1050
<draik> !divx
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CraZy675> and i have an ati all-in-wonder ve
<manwithaface> i would try the default, you might not get full resolution though
<Zambezi> osiris, An existing mountpoint, but to a harddrive I removed. ktorrent crashes after clicking okay on the errormessages.
<CraZy675> yea I'm going for full resolution as it worked in 6.10
<osiris> have you tried pointing it at a write p[rotected directory ?
<Zambezi> osiris, No. I changed the rights on the folder.
<manwithaface> you might have to tweak it after install
<CraZy675> I think I'm just going to install then work from there
<CraZy675> yea
<CraZy675> thanks see you in a bit
<icecruncher> Y
<EightiesK> is there anyway for me to read my windows Contents using a live cd...
<Zambezi> osiris, I didn't have problem using it before I removed it cause it was really slow. I thinks it's about giving up.
<EightiesK> everytime i try to mount it it tells me i don't have enough permisisions
<carutsu> isnt there a way to make more points in the processor scalling? right now is 1000 or 2000 MHz, but id like to have it say, 500, 1000, 1500, 2000
<ardchoille> EightiesK: Are you using sudo to mount it?
<Zambezi> osiris, Didn't have problem with *ktorrent, just the harddrive.
<osiris> EightiesK, make a mount point, and mount the partition
<osiris> ah
<EightiesK> no the boot manager.
<EightiesK> windows won't open n i wanna back it all up...
<EightiesK>  i use windows on my computer but i'm fixing a friends laptop n he wants his stuff
<Zambezi> osiris, I'm going to try a thing now.
<manwithaface> if windows is broke, trying to boot into it won't get you far
<EightiesK> i use kubuntu as well...
<EightiesK> i want to use kubuntu to burn his info to cds.
<osiris> its possible to rescue the data before a format
<osiris> i have done it from a liveCD before
<manwithaface> eightiesk: just the files, nothing fancy?
<ardchoille> EightiesK: What is the mount command you are using?
<osiris> just need 2 cd/burner drives
<EightiesK> i'm just enabling it to media/win
<EightiesK> but it won't let me open the folder.
<manwithaface> you'll have to do that as root
<EightiesK> how?
<osiris> sudo su
<EightiesK> ok
<EightiesK> whats the best way to mount something ?
<ardchoille> EightiesK: You have to use sudo to mount the volume on /media/win. I don't know the mount command for Windows because I haven't used win since 2001, but: sudo mount <options> /dev/device /media/win
<Zambezi> osiris, This is odd. I made a folder, changed the settings to save the torrents in it, deleted the folder, opened a torrent, saved it, got the errormessages, clicked okay - no crash.
<manwithaface> eightiesk: what format is the windows partition?
<manwithaface> fat32 or ntfs?
<EightiesK> ntfs
<ardchoille> manwithaface: He just wants to read, not write
<EightiesK> i'm guessing
<manwithaface> true
<carutsu> isnt there a way to make more points in the processor scalling? right now is 1000 or 2000 MHz, but id like to have it say, 500, 1000, 1500, 2000
<carutsu> last time i post, promized, hehe
<manwithaface> eightiesk: the way I do it is sudo nano (or kate for a GUI) /etc/fstab
<ardchoille> It should be kdesu kate, not sudo
<ardchoille> !kdesu
<ubotwo> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<EightiesK> Can't connect to xserver
<manwithaface> then you will add a new entry looking like so: /dev/hdaX  /media/win  ntfs  defaults  0 0
<manwithaface> just do sudo nano. its command line, but its not too differnant. Your just dealing with text
<EightiesK> what about in system settings
<draik> Anyone here know how I can get a DivX player for firefox?
<draik> I can't seem to install/upgrade mozilla-mplayer
<manwithaface> eightiesk: i don't know of a way to do it through there
<manwithaface> btw, where hdaX is is that partition of the hard drive
<EightiesK> do u know a way to run the file system from root?
<manwithaface> file system? do you mean konqueror?
<EightiesK> ya
<carutsu> I'm installing kubuntu in another laptop however it seems ntfs resizer it's stuck, however system shows it is not inactive, have been runing for at least 5 minutes and hasn't showed any advances
<carutsu> should i kill it? is there a risk?
<manwithaface> kdesu konqueror
<watcher> i just had that when installing it onto my computer, i ended up using a different partition, probably is a way round it but im a complete noob
<manwithaface> carutsu: anytime you kill something in formating, resizing, there is a risk
<ardchoille> EightiesK: kdesu kfmclient exec /
<EightiesK> refused by xserver...
<manwithaface> your xserver doesn't like you
<ardchoille> lol
<carutsu> manwithaface: mmm it shouws that system% is only 6-9.00
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/ (amarok says The xine-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.)
<EightiesK>  ...
<manwithaface> 6-9.00?
<carutsu> thank goodness i didnt kill it, it was working
<EightiesK> no good...
<^RiaN^> !seen Timgroe
<EightiesK> !recover
<manwithaface> eightiesk: what do you need root filesystem for?
<ubotwo> recover - Undelete files on ext2 partitions - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<ubotwo> I last saw TimGroe (n=TimGroe@202.172.122.211) 12h 4m 31s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<EightiesK> it still says i don't have proper permissions
<manwithaface> did the partition mount?
<EightiesK> yes
<manwithaface> excellent
<manwithaface> try sudo konqueror
<manwithaface> i know it is frowned upon, but if the other method fails, what options have you?
<EightiesK> no good... :-/ x server again...
<manwithaface> hmm
<manwithaface> blasted thing
<manwithaface> you are on a live cd?
<manwithaface> how big of a partition are you burning to a CD?
<manwithaface> wait, eightiesk: are you still in sudo su?
<manwithaface> on your konsole is it root@hostname?
<redfive> what are all these kde upgrades
<^RiaN^> someone here use crossover
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/ (amarok says The xine-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.)
<manwithaface> makuseru: do you have an mp3 decoder?
<manwithaface> such as LAME?
<makuseru> how do i check
<manwithaface> on amarok, if you can't play them, it should pop up a nice little window with Install MP3 Support
<manwithaface> !lame
<ubotwo> lame - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<manwithaface> try and play an mp3
<makuseru> the "install mp3 support" never works for me
<twstokes> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<twstokes> That will get MP3's in Amarok
<makuseru> i have it
<^RiaN^> manwithaface: what software to use for internet radio
<manwithaface> what internet radio?
<manwithaface> amarok can catch streams and play them, but idk what that has to do with crossover
<Zeelot> hey guys, do I have to run beryl with xgl? I get no window frames out of xgl
<^RiaN^> i see
<carutsu> Zeelot: as far as i know XGL is only a layer for the other programs to do the work, yo do have to enable a window manager
<carutsu> !XGL|Zeelot
<ubotwo> eelot: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<manwithaface> eightiesk: still with us?
<Zeelot> I want to remove XGL
<Zeelot> I only want beryl on the regular x11
<Zeelot> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<twstokes> You have to have XGL to run Beryl
<Zeelot> you are sure? is this just for ubuntu then? because I had it in debian that way
<Zeelot> o_o
<dennister> hey ppl...getting really frsutrated here because i did have flash working well in feisty, and then all of a sudden I don't get any sound with the flash videos...any ideas? I've already purged firefox and reinstalled
<twstokes> Zeelot - I believe all distros need XGL to run Beryl / Compiz
<carutsu> Zeelot: cant run only beryl, X has no acelerated graphics support via OpenGL, that's what XGL is for
<hitmanWilly> dennister: try killing the kde sound system, sometimes that conflicts
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot: actually, are you running ati or nvidia?
<Zeelot> nvidia
<Zeelot> I have beryl running now, the only problem is the window frames vanished
<dennister> hitmanWilly: kde sound server was killed b4, i just got it started again, still no improvement
<Zeelot> they only appear with xgl
<carutsu> dennister: mmmm, haven't you touched alsa? just to make sure
<twstokes> Try reloading your window manager with Beryl-Manager
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot: sudo nvidia-xconfig  --add-argb-glx visuals
<twstokes> Make sure Emerald is selected
<Zeelot> did
<carutsu> yep, twstokes said it first
<dennister> i was struggling with alsa awhile ago, and that's when I turned sound server off
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot: sudo nvidia-xconfig  --add-argb-glx-visuals
<Zeelot> alright
<carutsu> dennister: er, im not quite good with alsa, do you have any other problems?
<carutsu> say with Amarok
<carutsu> dennister: check the volume levels with alsamixer
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot: you don't need XGL for an nvidia card, aiglx (built in) works fine, or it can render directly via the nvidia driver
<dennister> volume levels are fine...and the nonfree flash is the only plugin i've installed so far with the reinstallation of firefox
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot: you do need argb-glx visuals enabled, tho
<dennister> other sound is fine...just not with flash videos
<carutsu> dennister: installed how was it guys moz-nonfree? or something is flash but tweaked for firefox
<Zeelot> just did, I will be right back
<hitmanWilly> flashplugin-nonfree is the pkg
<dennister> & flashplugin-nonfree is what i have...i get the video fine, just no sound
<ubotwo> dennister: Error: "flashplugin-nonfree" is not a valid command.
<carutsu> hitmanWilly: yes but the firefox version
<carutsu> dennister: wait
<hitmanWilly> there's a firefox specific one? didn't know that...
<carutsu> hitmanWilly: not exactly is a patch for firefox, im not sure how to call it
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok
<dennister> is it libflash-mozplugin?
<carutsu> dennister: i think that is, I'm not sure, i couldnt find it
<dennister> well i'll try it
<Zeelot> that worked thanks
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot: took me forever to find that one on the web, figured id save you some trouble :)
<bbeck_> Does anyone know how to enable spell checking in Kopete?
<n8k99> bbeck_: right click in the text entry field
<twstokes> I found that if you click the little "Pencil" and take it out of Rich Text mode it will do spell checking
<dennister> great...firefox just crashed :(
<Zeelot> yea I googled beryl + nvidia the first time that's why I had beryl without xgl on debian
<Zeelot> and for some reason I stumbled onto the beryl + xgl pages when I was on kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot: nvidia cards are a lot less of a headache in nix
<Zeelot> yea for sure
<bbeck_> n8k99: thanks
<Zeelot> I keep my ATI computers with freebsd and no gui =P
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> i even set up nvidia on a gentoo box with no trouble...that's user friendly right there :P
<Zeelot> haha
<n8k99> welcome bbeck_
<twstokes> I was surprised recently though how much better the ATI drivers are now with XGL / Beryl
<twstokes> I could run it on my laptop with an x300 and it would do really well
<Zeelot> yea my laptop has an ATI and I run suse on it
<Zeelot> decently well
<Zeelot> might just put freebsd in there too >_<
<hitmanWilly> twstokes: yeah, but its hit or miss most of the time, different cards, different results
<dennister> ok...libflash-mozplugin is definitely a problem...as soon as I installed it, firefox crashed, loaded it again, tried to access a video on youtube, and i couldn't even see the video...now that I uninstalled it again, at least I'm seeing the viedo...but still no sound
<twstokes> Right, I know. I just remember not too long ago my laptop would go nuts with the fans when running Beryl.
<twstokes> Now it hardly taxes the CPU at all.
<dennister> so stay away from libflash-mozplugin folks :)
<dennister> everyone given up on my flash-sound prob?
<Captain_Haddock> I have two PCs - one x86 and another x86_64 - both running ubuntu. When I update packages on the 32 bit box, can I share the apt cache as a local repository for the 64 bit box? Will the 64 bit box be able to differentiate between 32 bit and 64 bit packages?
<hitmanWilly> Captain_Haddock: yes, they should be able too
<hitmanWilly> Captain_Haddock: debs are labeled with the architecture type req'd
<Captain_Haddock> hitmanWilly: Cheers, I'll give it a shot then :)
<dennister> k...gonna see if i can't get it working wtih gnome...cyas folks
<hitmanWilly> Captain_Haddock: worst case scenario it won't install them anyway, at least not without the --force option
<Captain_Haddock> Good good :)
<dr_willis> i can normally get nvidia and ati both working on my 2 linux boxs  in just a few min. Not too hard.  but the fact is it often CAN be a pain :(
<carutsu> In 2 of my laptops i always get an error X Error: Bad DEvice, Invalid input device 169
<Captain_Haddock> hitmanWilly: I think I'm just going to copy over all the debs with the _all suffix and take it from there.
<Captain_Haddock> Thanks dude
<carutsu> any clues?
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<bbeck_> Does anyone have any experience installing Kubuntu on a Lenovo/IBM T61?  I'm thinking of purchasing a laptop, and I really like that particular one, but I would hate to spend money on something that doesn't completely work.
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/ (amarok says The xine-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b theshadow!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: i think the package you need is libxine and libxine-extracodecs for amarok to work
<CraZy675> The monitors work as soon as I installed kubuntu
<CraZy675> just didn't work on the live cd for some reason
<makuseru> hitmanWilly: no package as libxine and i have the otger
<makuseru> other*
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: try xine-ui
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: that's the whole player, so the engine comes with it :)
<makuseru> i have that
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: then xine's installed. what exactly is the problem?
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: mp3 issues?
<makuseru> yes
<david2> nvidia 64 bit drivers install 32 bit libs as well?
<hitmanWilly> !mp3 | makuseru
<ubotwo> makuseru: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<makuseru> hitmanwilly, would you like to do a remote desktop to see if you can help me?
<david2> anyone know?
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: sorry, don't have vnc set up...see the link from ubotu
<makuseru> no help there
<makuseru> that was the first thing i went to
<hitmanWilly> david2: yes, for 32 bit emulation in apps
<david2> would any lib32 package in apt over write any of nvidia's
<david2> ??
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: do you have w32codecs installed?
<makuseru> yes, got them from automatix
<hitmanWilly> david2: i don't believe so
<david2> Never winter Nights segfaults
<david2> and as far as I can tell, it is using the 32 bit libs
<hitmanWilly> makuseru: try enabling the medibuntu repos and get them from there
<hitmanWilly> david2: issues like those are why i went to a 32 bit version :)
<david2> I dont have a free partition to do 32 bit
<david2> otherwise I'd consider it
<david2> Works on my crappier computer
<hitmanWilly> david2: honestly, i really don't know, could be one of a million things
<david2> nvidia fx 5200
<david2> like 512 g on ram
<david2> slow very slow
<david2> bummer
<hitmanWilly> david2: ubuntu 64 doesn't play well with 32 bit apps
<david2> So I am seeing that
<david2> may have to wipe it and install gentoo :(!
<hitmanWilly> david2: there's always the option of setting up a 32 bit chroot, but that's a serious PITA
<david2> Yeah work
<carutsu> wow, i've visited a website which uses flash, imediatly i was asked if i wanted to install macromedia player, amazingly it was with konqueror
<david2> damn so how bad do I want to play this game?
<david2> well I'll sleep on it
<dr_willis> carutsu,  id be more amazed if it worked that way. :)
<carutsu> dr_willis: it actually worked
<david2> the NWN forums are pretty disorganized
<dr_willis> carutsu,  i never have had that work.
<carutsu> dr_willis: I'm playing now
<dr_willis> NWN is pretty diorganized :)
<flake> why do the certificates not match the website, like wiki.kubuntu.com/.. ?
<flake> firefox gives me that warning
<hitmanWilly> flake: seems fine to me...
<carutsu> why is gcc in restricted extras?
<carutsu> !gcc
<ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hitmanWilly> carutsu: it comes with build-essential
<hitmanWilly> s/with/in
<flake> ack.. can't install webmail or hotmail cause it aint compatible with firefox
<carutsu> mmm, i cant set my resolution higher than 1280x800 although im sure in XP i had 1440
<flake> mozilla-firefox
<hitmanWilly> flake: you do realize that hotmail is M$, right?  seriously doubt they were worried about that...:P
<antuan> hello everybody
<flake> true, i have yahoo account too, hate having to use browser for mail
<antuan> how are you
<carutsu> flake: you cant install what?
<flake> webmail for firefox
<antuan> >.>
<carutsu> flake: webmail is for thunderbird
<antuan> <.<
<antuan> em em
<flake> right, but trying to install thru firefox
<antuan> viva Mexico???
<flake> do i save to file and install thru thunderbird?
<carutsu> flake: firefox whants to install it, save it to disk
<carutsu> flake: cant be installed thru firefox
<carutsu> antuan: xD why?
<antuan> ^^
<antuan> because Im a Mexican boy
<antuan> yeah!!
<ubuntu_> hi, im on a live cd trying to resize a partition, and im using qtparted, i right click on a partiton and resize is greyed out, how can i fiz this?
<jontec> a cut and paste of a large file across the network failed (samba). Is there anyway to retrieve the temporary file (if it exists, I just copied 699MB too)
<ubuntu_> fix*
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: are you running it with kdesu?
<ubuntu_> no im not, lemme go do that
<carutsu> antuan: estee yo tambien vivo en Mexico jajaja!
<antuan> hu???
<carutsu> antuan: cat speak too much spanish before they get mad though, xD
<jontec> ubuntu_: I HATE qtparted. I'd much rather just wait (I'm on dial-up) to install gparted
<ubuntu_> whats the difference?
<antuan> jajaja
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  depending on the partiion layout/type it may not be doable thus the greyibng out
<antuan> paisano como os va
<jontec> ubuntu_: i.e. adept > install gparted
<ubuntu_> im on a live cd
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> There is a gparted live cd - 50mb thats nice tool to have
<flake> cool, thanks. I'm glad I asked
<jontec> ubuntu_: qtparted, for me... only allows me to do one thing to a drive. O_o, but I'm amd64, it might just be a bug (but it's been in both 6.06 and 7.04 :S)
<ubuntu_> whats that difference between qtparted and gparted?
<ubuntu_> doing it kdesu didnt change anything, im only able to resize the swap partition
<carutsu> qtparted = made with qt
<jontec> ubuntu_: gparted uses gnome, qtparted uses the qt (KDE is based on this) windowing tool (terminology check)
<carutsu> ubuntu_: gparted= made with GTK
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: different apps to do the same thing, gparted tend to work better imho
<carutsu> hitmanWilly: work better?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu_: or fdisk :P
<jontec> yeah, I'm usually K all the way, but gparted just works.
<CraZy675> macromedia's site is sooo slow
<ubuntu_> well how can i resize this partition
<hitmanWilly> i've had qtparted crash on me before, and that's NOT something i want in a disk partitioner :)
<carutsu> I've installed "Restricted Extras" However I still can't play mp3 files
<ubuntu_> ok ok ok, stop arguing about what is better, how can i resize my partition
<jontec> ubuntu_: what is it listed as? Is it "unknown" or "free space"?
<carutsu> use qparted gparted?
<ubuntu_> im using qtparted
<ubuntu_> it greyed out
<jontec> ubuntu_: you right click and then (do something) and then choose the start location and end location, I think.
<ubuntu_> jontec: no, its my main partition, i need to resize it
<defrysk> ubuntu_, is the partition mounted ?
<jontec> ubuntu_: yeah, :D which one are you using (I assumed qt)
<ubuntu_> how can i tell?
<defrysk> key in mount
<ubuntu_> qtparted
<defrysk> and see if its mounted
<carutsu> is it bluish? is qt, is it brownish GTK, XDD
<defrysk> in a terminal
<CraZy675> whats wrong with flashplugin-nonfree?
<ubuntu_> so how do i know if its mounted?
<ubuntu_> it would list sda1 as a mount/
<CraZy675> its taking forever for adept to install it
<ubuntu_> ?*
<jontec> (oh yeah, I have a question) where's KDE/konqueror's temp folder? I can't remember T_T
<defrysk> ubuntu_, then your main partition is mounted and cannot be resized
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> i was asking
<ubuntu_> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin-#kubuntu is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<defrysk> ubuntu_, does the live cd have a "use existing free space" option ?
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22531/ thats what is mounted
<jontec> defrysk: there is no free space... O_o it's one continuous partition
<ubuntu_> im not trying to install anything, im just trying to resize a partition
<carutsu> !mp3>carutsu
<jontec> ubuntu_: alright, just install gparted... because I have a copy of that on my computer
<manwithaface> ubuntu_: i just jumped in, but I believe the partition must be unmounted first
<defrysk> well  it should net be a problem with gparted, not sure about qtparted
<defrysk> not*
<dfgas> how do i change the power off time for my monitor?
<jontec> ubuntu_: all the ones that are mounted in gparted (after you install it...) are indicated with a lock... you can then see which ones need to be unmounted
<jontec> ubuntu_: before you make any changes
<jontec> ubuntu_: hehe, you can even unmount it from there.
<ubuntu_> ok, i see that the swap has a lock
<flake> I have to have the paid version of hotmail in order to use it in tbird ?
<ubuntu_> because thats what the live cd is running from
<ubuntu_> everything else is ok
<geekytrent> flake: without a script, yes
<jontec> ubuntu_: alright then, get to it! :D
<carutsu> if I'm using the 945 how do i get it to work out the resolution, I tried with 915resolution but only gets up to 1280x1024 and It supports higher resolutions
<ubuntu_> wow, gparted is better than qtparted
<carutsu> *the 945 intel chipset xorry
<jontec> hehe
<defrysk> flake, I believe tbirt has an addon to circumvent this
<flake> I installed the webmail, yahoo, and hotmail addons
<defrysk> no you need a tbird addon
<flake> now what, it wants to know smtp and the outgoing
<carutsu> you add it
<carutsu> and booth pop and smtp is localhost
<defrysk> and get a google account
<carutsu> havent you looked in google there are THOUSANDS of how-to's
<draik> Any major issues with the new release of the linux headers and such?
<draik> I can't launch Firefox or Thunderbird. Beryl is out
<flake> that's the problem, i'm all googly eyed
<flake> added a webmail account, connection refused
<flake> my hotmail under the webmail account
<carutsu> check the ports
<carutsu> in webmail flake, seroiusly, look for a tutorial, it'll be easier
<defrysk> flake, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Using_webmail_with_your_email_client
<defrysk> how hard can it be
<defrysk> took me about 0.1 sec to find it
<geekytrent> flake: or you can use this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hotwayd/
<^RiaN^> hiii everyone
<Zeelot> hellloooo again
<carutsu> geekytrent: he already has thunderbird, it'll be easier if he just install webmail
<Zeelot> is there a simple way of making the windows key open the kmenu? like in windows =P
<jontec> I need to find that tmp folder, anyone know where it is?
<carutsu> er try configuring it, if KDE cant do it, then cant be done XD
<geekytrent> carutsu: true, i simply use those just incase i want to change the email client i use
<Zeelot> is there somewhere to configure KDE shortcuts?
<geekytrent> that way, i'm not dependant on a specific email proggy
<carutsu> geekytrent: xD you are a changer eh, very
<carutsu> Zeelot: yes
<Zeelot> where at?
<^RiaN^> someone have install ragnarok online here
<^RiaN^> i need help with this
<carutsu> Zeelot: try in system>mouse and keyboard
<^RiaN^> carutsu: how to install ragnarok online
<flake> ugh.. gotta forward yet another port?
<carutsu> flake: no, no port forwarding just make the port go over 1024 since undfer that number are for root only
<enzo_> What is NSPLUGINSCAN?
<carutsu> !nspluginscan
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<carutsu> !info nspluginscan
<carutsu> enzo_: no clue
<carutsu> !info nspluginscan
<jontec> ^RiaN^: google search 'ragnarok linux', better yet 'ragnarok linux ubuntu'
<enzo_> That makes two of us
<carutsu> enzo_: XD
<enzo_> I'm on my laptop
<enzo_> My desktop won't do anything. No Beryl, no Firefox, no Thunderbird... I'm SOL
<enzo_> It all happened with the upgrade to the new kernel
<carutsu> hey im un kubuntu obviously in order to get the Extras (mp3 divx, so on) i have to download the same packages like in ubuntu?
<geekytrent> enzo_: boot into the old kernel then
<Zeelot> hmm doesn;t seem to let me just use the Win key it has to be Win+something =(
<enzo_> I am
<enzo_> Same problem, geekytrent
<carutsu> Zeelot: try win+space
<carutsu> enzo_: then the kernel is not the problem
<Zeelot> yea that works but not what I'm looking for
<enzo_> I can't install anything either
<jontec> carutsu, Zeelot: a lot of K apps use Win+* for things... amaroK, for example
<enzo_> something about a bad file with too many dependencies
<geekytrent> enzo_: can you create another user account, and see if it works in there?
<carutsu> Zeelot: as far as i know the win key is a modofier and needs to be used with something else
<jontec> prolly why it won't let you use win by itself
<carutsu> jontec: yes i know
<Zeelot> yea alright thanks
<jontec> k
<lfranchi> i'm trying to install kubuntu on my macbook pro, and when booting from the 7.04 install cd, after choosing what type of install, and after seeing the status bar scroll (I see X starting) i just get a black screen with nothing on it (but i can type and characters appear). can anyone help?
<enzo_> geekytrent: I have to figure something out FAST. I have a flight in a few hours and I need my email to get the confirmation number
<enzo_> How do I downgrade?
<carutsu> geekytrent: i want to play mp3 amarok tries to install the codec however for some reason it just cant, in order to get it, what packages should i get? same as ubuntu? i mean kubuntu uses xine as backend too?
<geekytrent> enzo_: make another user, and see if it works with that new user account...if so, your preference files are borked
<dr_willis> yea amarok for some odd reason has an issue installing that.
<dr_willis> i either got it to work by running amarok from the shell.. or i may of just manually installed the packages mentioned on the Kubuntu Faq.
<carutsu> dr_willis: kubuntu faq.. let me see, i'm being redirected to a ubuntu and i dont think they use the same engine, but let me check
<geekytrent> carutsu: install this: libxine-extracodecs
<carutsu> geekytrent: that was my question so kubuntu _do_ uses xine too
<geekytrent> yes
<nahemoth> what should I use instead of "HJSPLIT" in Kubuntu?
<enzo_> geekytrent: Well, nspluginscan still craps out
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: when you find out why some people's machines have trouble installing it, please do tell
<enzo_> geekytrent: Firefox won't open either
<geekytrent> enzo_: i'm thinking it might not have completed the linking correctly when installing the new kernel
<enzo_> geekytrent: So what should I do?
<geekytrent> enzo_: rescue mode it, copy all the info you have in your user directory, and reinstall would be the easiest solution...or mount your directory from the cd, and import your info into the email client on cd to check the email
<enzo_> :(
<geekytrent> there is a hard workaround, but i'll have to look it up
<geekytrent> it's been years since i've had to manually unlink and revert back to an older kernel
<nahemoth> instead of HJSPLIT ?
<enzo_> geekytrent: Isn't there a way to force the upgrade
<enzo_> geekytrent: I know I've heard of a way and I've done it once, but I don't recall
<enzo_> This was almost exactly one year ago when 6.06 was FIRST released
<dr_willis> Hobbsee,  id have to do a clean reinstall and watch what happened. :) I was thinking that thee was some clue in the konsole text.
<flake> gmail is working ok, it's asking for password but I don't have an account set up
<geekytrent> enzo_: here is a guide but using lilo as the boot loader http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/tuning/kernelcompilation.shtml
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: would be helpful to have access to that.  sometimes it doesnt seem to come up for people at all, which is what's got me confused
<geekytrent> enzo_: you can manually download the kernel, and try again this way
<enzo_> How?
<enzo_> geekytrent: HOW?
<geekytrent> using wget
<enzo_> geekytrent: linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic is already the latest version
<geekytrent> okay, so you have it...use that page to help compile it again.
<geekytrent> here is a better explanation: http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/202/1/
<geekytrent> but like i said, i recommend a reinstall...it's faster.
<geekytrent> and easier
<enzo_> geekytrent: Well, I called the airline and got what I needed, but it still doesn't solve the issue with the nspluginscan crash
<enzo_> What do I lose when I go into recovery mode?
<geekytrent> enzo_: nothing
<enzo_> so what's the diff?
<geekytrent> enzo_: well, what do you mean by lose?
<enzo_> What options do I lose? What is taken away from usage?
<userund> enzo_: you start as root.
<enzo_> I wish there was a way I can back track what happened.
<enzo_> nspluginscan is what is causing a lot of problems
<enzo_> Is there a way to see what was installed with my last "apt-get upgrade"?
<geekytrent> ugh, later all, i'm going to bed :)
<joakim_> j
<joakim_> hi
<drarem> it's sad that hotmail is changing to windows live hotmail, I've had my account since 1996
<joakim_> anyone can tell me how this works?
<bsundsrud> how what works? IRC?
<joakim_> yes please
<joakim_> irC
<bsundsrud> you chat, in rooms based on topic.
<dr_willis> drarem,  they should change the name to "Windows Live SpamMail"
<joakim_> whats the topic here?
<bsundsrud> for instance, this is #kubuntu, where people come to discuss the linux distribution Kubuntu
<joakim_> allright! thanks
<obvio171> joakim_: how did you get here, by the way?
<drarem> that's true too
<joakim_> I installed kubuntu and Konversation opened/started by default it seemed
<obvio171> ah, nice :)
<obvio171> welcome then :)
<obvio171> this is a great place to get help
<nirmal> try meebo.com if you need chat with your friends:joakim
<joakim_> yeah I hope so i'v been browsing.. and the forums is the best place so far...I'll try this next time I need help
<bsundsrud> yeah forums and this channel are great resources if you're having trouble
<joakim_> ok nirmal..just checking this out
<drarem> so webmail / thunderbird is an email server ?
<ubuntu_> hi, im resizing a partition from 120gb to 64gb, its been going for about 45min and is still on 0 of 4 operations completed (im using gparted) and when i click details it says "resize2fs /dev/sda1 66347M, its been on this for abotu 45 min, i dont want to click cancel because i might lose everything, is it normal for this to take this long?
<nirmal> cool
<bsundsrud> ubuntu_: it generally depends on the amount of data that it has to move while resizing, though 45 minutes seems excessive.
<drarem> ubuntu_  don't panic, the answer is 42  and yes but hope you backed everything up valuable first
<dr_willis> hmm..you dont have more then 64gb of data on that do you?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> i have 56
<dr_willis> just checing.. heh heh..
<bsundsrud> that would be bad
<bsundsrud> haha
<dr_willis> this is a ntfs partition its resizing?
<bsundsrud> magic compression?
<ubuntu_> no, ext3
<bsundsrud> hmm, and it wasn
<dr_willis> hmm.. could check dmesg output see if any info is showing up.
<bsundsrud> wasn't mounted?
<ubuntu_> it just changed to e2fsxk -fy /dev/sda1
<ubuntu_> no, it wasnt mounted
<bsundsrud> well at least it just changed :D
<dr_willis> sounds like its working then. :)
<ubuntu_> fsck*
<bsundsrud> yeah, you're fscked.
<bsundsrud> hehe, i love that command.
<ubuntu_> what is that command?
<bsundsrud> but it sounds like its working ok, its doing a FileSystem ChecK of the resized partition
<ubuntu_> oh
<bsundsrud> a full one, may take a bit
<ubuntu_> dr_willisL what did you say i should check?
<joakim_> hi what firewall do you recomend for kubuntu?
<bsundsrud> at a console, type 'dmesg'
<bsundsrud> and look for suspicious messages, especially pertaining to disks
<dr_willis> sounds to me like its working fine.. its just slow
<ubuntu_> well, what do you know
<ubuntu_> i opened it from a console
<ubuntu_> so its been putting everything there
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> linux FUNdamentals!
<ubuntu_> YAY! 1 operation completed
<dr_willis> that prog is mainly a front end to console/shell commands
<bsundsrud> ubuntu_: woots, it should go quicker now.
<ubuntu_> yes, i know gui's are just front ends for term based things
<bsundsrud> well, sometimes.
<bsundsrud> hehe
<ubuntu_> most of the time
<bsundsrud> for most of the important bits, yes.  things like parted because they are well tested and vetted and re-implementing it in GUI wouldn't add anything, and could possibly introduce FS-trashing bugs
<dr_willis> try explainign that to these windows users and they cant under stand that. :0
<ubuntu_> ha
<bsundsrud> yeah i know.
<ubuntu_> "termin-a-huh?"
<bsundsrud> its best to just hide the term stuff from them
<dr_willis> then again they got a hard time understanding a lot of things :)
<bsundsrud> "what? theres no terminal here.  we're just scary OS internals. ooooooh!"
<ubuntu_> but in windows instead of doing somthing in a term you have to open 554654 windows go though 54546847 drop-downs click 5454564 checkboxes
<dr_willis> then in the next versionof windows.. its been moved
<bsundsrud> yeah. and yet they still call me crazy for using a term.
<ubuntu_> haha
<bsundsrud> sigh
<tmbg> gtkxine: auto-detecting video driver...
<tmbg> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tmbg> :(
<tmbg> ^ pornview :/
<bsundsrud> gtkxine?
<ubuntu_> so what do you think about the ubuntu-dell thing dr_willis?
<bsundsrud> tmbg: what are you trying to run?
<dr_willis> from what ive seen.. their desktop systems seem a little overpriced.. laptops seem ok
<tmbg> bsundsrud, pornview
<dr_willis> I would MUCH rather see them have some more infoon whats in their desktop systms.. what mb/chipset and so on
<bsundsrud> they're supposed to be slightly cheaper for same spec'd windows systems...
<tmbg> it's an image viewer that's actually pretty nice, despite the retarded name.
<ubuntu_> the desktop is 150 cheaper than the same desktop with win on it
<bsundsrud> tmbg: haha gotta love some F/OSS project names :)
<dr_willis> bsundsrud,  i dident notice thembeing much cheaper. but from what i saw.. they got identicall 'name' type systems.. but different stuff in them
<tmbg> yeah. any ideas?
<dr_willis> not sure how DELL does their names. :) but the linux laptops are all using intel cpus and their other (similer #) pc ones have amd cpus
<bsundsrud> i can't say that i've heard of gtkxine... is that a frontend or a backend?
<ubuntu_> frontend
<bsundsrud> dr_willis: just hopefully enough people buy them that people see that linux can be relevant in the desktop market...
<ubuntu_> the whole reason im doing this is xine problems
<Rictoo> how would I | grep something and also show the lines around it?
<ubuntu_> yay, it finished resizing
<bsundsrud> tmbg: sorry, not much experience with that and im not on kubuntu at the moment
<dogatemycomputer> bsundsrud: that's the problem.  *most* of us linux guys/gals are computer geeks so we build our own computers.  I personally use 2 Dell machines here because the company paid for them..
<dr_willis> bsundsrud,  of course compare what dellis offering with the price of a build-it-your-self system..   i dont see much point inthe dell desktops forme
<bsundsrud> Rictoo: grep -C<lines of context>
<Rictoo> <3
<dr_willis> Now i did get a nice littel $888 laptop quote..
<bsundsrud> Rictoo: like, grep -C2 something
<dr_willis> but local best buy has similer laptop for less $$
<dogatemycomputer> I am glad to hear they're selling  them though.  There are quite a few people i have suggested linux too in the past but I couldn't find anyplace to refer them too.
<bsundsrud> Rictoo: also, -A# will be # lines after, -B# will be # lines before.
<dogatemycomputer> Now I can say.. "try out linux first..  www.dell.com"..
<dr_willis> and it will come ith a copy of windows for when i do outgrow the laptop and give it to mom.
<bsundsrud> dr_willis: the point of the desktops is for people that don't want to do all the setup, and wade through forums and IRC channels to get everything working :D
<ubuntu_> does anyone know if inted 945g's are ok graphics chipsets?
<bsundsrud> ubuntu_: what are you doing with it?
<bsundsrud> ubuntu_: works for beryl fine, maybe not for some games.
<ubuntu_> thats what i wanted to do
<ubuntu_> i was gunna build a new machine, and that was was on the mobo
<ubuntu_> i didnt know if i needed a card or not
<bsundsrud> ubuntu_: then yes.  I've set it up on friend's machines and its the most painless 3d video drivers in linux
<ubuntu_> i have a 845
<ubuntu_> it does it
<ubuntu_> but just barelty
<ubuntu_> barely*
<ubuntu_> 23fps max
<bsundsrud> only thing is maybe resolutions, but im sure you know of 915resolution :D
<ubuntu_> ya, but i always just do mine manually in the xorg
<bsundsrud> yeah thats getting a bit old... the 945 works fine
<insmod> anyone know how to get bluetooth going?
<ubuntu_> haha, a bit? its like 5-6 years old
<bsundsrud> i was being nice.
<dr_willis> bsundsrud,  with that logic - we could make due with embeded linux gizmos :0
<insmod> i never used it before
<dr_willis> heh heh
<ubuntu_> so you think itll do beryl ok with a 3.6ghz, 1.5gb ram?
<Lam_> how do i unzip from the command line?
<bsundsrud> dr_willis: didnt say it was right for everyone :D
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i jusdt saw a linxu site mentionign/reviewing that chipset
<bsundsrud> ubuntu_: oh yeah.
<bsundsrud> Lam_: unzip <file>
<ubuntu_> so ill be seeing ablot better than 23fps?
<bsundsrud> muhc
<bsundsrud> er much
<ubuntu_> good!
<ubuntu_> i want to do some vid capture
<insmod> what chip 945 ? it works great
<Lam_> bsundsrud: thanks
<ubuntu_> but if i do it now i drop to .5 fos
<ubuntu_> fps*
<dr_willis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=720&num=1
<dr_willis> Intel Q965 Graphics Performance
<ubuntu_> thanks doc
<dawn> Question: my drive light runs constantly, how do I see what processes are running
<dawn> looking at my cpu, it is going up and down all the time
<dr_willis> dont expect to be playing Quake4 with it :)
<insmod> ubuntu_: intel 945? i use it
<ubuntu_> i dont do games
<bsundsrud> dawn: ksysguard is a nice GUI for checking that stuff, if you like the console, use top
<ubuntu_> i just want to do some GOOD beryl,
<dr_willis> their summary - good for 'real work' heh sort of.
<dawn> thx
<dr_willis> and it can do  some of the eye candy for beryl
<dr_willis> but ifind Beryl and 'real work' conflict.
<ubuntu_> well if i can do most beryl with a 845 im sure it can do better
<ubuntu_> lol
<dr_willis> I dont need Wiggly/Exploding windows.
<ubuntu_> but its so fun
<bsundsrud> dr_willis: of course! everyone knows only the burned-up windows actually increase productivity
<ubuntu_> i never really understood the whole multipul desktops untill i saw it on a cube
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: the cube is nice for switching workspaces, but that's about it
<insmod> ubuntu_: run the export INTEL_BATCH=
<ubuntu_> insmod: i dont have a 945
<insmod> ubuntu_: ah
<ubuntu_> i was thinking of getting a mobo with it as the gfx chipset
<ubuntu_> just wondering how it would do
<insmod> :)
<insmod> anyone wanna help with my bluetooth?
<ubuntu_> mmm micro atx mobos
<bsundsrud> insmod: I would, but i know little of bluetooth...
* hitmanWilly prefers the regular old big atx
<insmod> bsundsrud: i just can't get it to load the device hcx
<NightVVulf> [simple question]  I can't seem to find a way to switch the mouse options for Konqueror so that I can double click to open instead of single click
<bsundsrud> insmod: modprobe hcx? im really reaching here :)
<dawn> how can I change su password?
<bsundsrud> NightVVulf: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse tab -> change single click to double click
<nixternal> dawn: su password is your user password
<dawn> ok
<NightVVulf> ah.. figured it would be something simple that I just missed.
<bsundsrud> dawn: you want to create a superuser account, or change your sudo password?
<dawn> ok but root?
<nixternal> only way to change that would be to change your own password
<nixternal> sudo passwd root
<dawn> when I put in my pw it does not take it
<dawn> ok
<NightVVulf> thanks
<nixternal> if it doesn't take your user password, either 1) you are typing the password wrong, or 2) you aren't in sudoers...3 would be a possible corrupted /etc/sudoers..but it would scream at you if it was
<dawn> ok I changed my login pw earlier today
<dawn> but when I try to sudo, it does not work
<dawn> nixternal: ok
<bsundsrud> which password are you trying to use for sudo?
<dawn> same as mu login
<dawn> which it was setup that way
<dawn> I wonder if it has something to do with the fact that I changed it earlier today
<nixternal> it shouldn't
<hitmanWilly> dawn: did you ever create a root acct?
<bsundsrud> perhaps, try the other password while you're at it :D
<troy> hi all
<nixternal> hiya troy
<dawn> hitmanWilly: not to my recollection
<hitmanWilly> dawn: try the old passwd then, see if it works
<dawn> no
<dawn> it failes...
<dawn> hmmmmmm
<hitmanWilly> dawn: you are typing in the correct case, right? passwds are case sensitive...
<dawn> yes, i know that
<dawn> I made sure of that before coming in here
<dawn> :)
<hitmanWilly> dawn: just making sure :)
<dawn> only thing I did was chnage my pw
<hitmanWilly> dawn: are you SURE you're typing it in right?
<dawn> yes
<dawn> let me logoff and then back on
<dawn> is there a way to reset the SU pw?
<bsundsrud> dawn: not really...
<hitmanWilly> dawn: you could try changing your passwd again, see if it helps
<troy> <dawn>, in  single mode
<dawn> passwd dawn *password*
<dawn> ?
<bsundsrud> bah im an idiot.
<troy> ))
* bsundsrud just shuts up.
<troy> dawn, do you need erase your root pass?
<dawn> I dont know yet
<dawn> I just went to try to chnage my pw again for my user account and it wont let me
<troy> dawn :) ok
<hitmanWilly> dawn: just passwd dawn, then it should ask you for the new one
<NightVVulf> is there a way to mount a drive manually but allow normal users to access it? I have a drive that can not be detected automatically, but when I mount it with the mount command it is only accessible by root. Leaving me without a way to access it within the GUI. I could make a root user... but I was trying to avoid having to log in as root every time I need to access it.
<dawn> thats where I am at
<dawn> authentication failure
<dawn> wtf
<dawn> brb
<dawn> i am gonna logoff
<dawn> then back
<dawn> brbr
<obvio171> NightVVulf: I think if users have read access to the folder where you mounted the drive, after you've mounted they can access it just like any other folder. I'm not sure though.
<bsundsrud> NightVVulf: there is an option you can send to it to change the permissions on the mount, but I'm too stupid tonight and deferring to someone else so i dont hose your machine
<carutsu> Kubuntu configures the buttons of the volume right however i do need accents such as  and by activating the combine key i can no longer change the volume with the custom keys built in the laptop, any ideas on how to solve it
<carutsu> ?
<dr_willis> NightVVulf,  set up fstab with the proper 'umask, user, and users' option
<jbrouhard> What's the *buntu equivalent of usbusers in /etc/group ?
<dr_willis> NightVVulf,  if its a ntfs/vfat drive/partition - you MUST set up the proper umask at least.  :)
<dr_willis> night all
<NightVVulf> mmm... yeah ... if you mount it to a location that is accessible by a user... that location is no longer accessible by the user until you unmount.
<carutsu> it is a Hp-Compaq nx7400
<dr_willis> NightVVulf,  if you mount a filesustem to a diretory. the stuff in that directory is basicially 'hidden' untill unmounted.
<NightVVulf> though I'm rather new at Linux... and have no idea where to start with fstab. any good sites with info on setting up the umask options
<dr_willis> google for ntfs/mount/linux - for a start
<dr_willis> Mounting of drives is one of those things everyone should know.
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotwo> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dr_willis> some of the wiki/ubuntu docs are not very broad however. heh
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<troy> who's know: where's stardict keep dictionaries?
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotwo> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> well night all
<carutsu> anyone?
<bsundsrud> carutsu: I'm not certain, but maybe changing keyboard layouts would help you
<dawn> ok I fixed that
<dawn> I forget I changed it to aalphanumeric pw and not straight letters
<dawn> duh
<dawn> no to figure out what app is running and slowing down my machine
<dawn> *now
<troy> where's stardict keep dictionaries?
<troy> i;m find now ((
<carutsu> bsundsrud: how?... I use accents so I use combine but that took out my custom volume buttons, how will layouts help? how do i do it?
<bsundsrud> system settings -> uh, regional and something? -> keyboard layouts
<bsundsrud> trust me, i do this to get all my laptop keys working together (Compaq v3000z)
<bsundsrud> enable layouts, and try an HP one at random. I'm currently using Compaq internet keyboard (18 keys)
<carutsu> bsundsrud: I did active that way, I actived KXB, but that exactly disabled my keys to turn up or down the volume
<dawn> !ksmserver
<ubotwo> ksmserver - session manager for KDE - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<carutsu> bsundsrud:  the problem is that it's an english keyboard and i need some characters that aren't there, h and is a laptop btw
<bsundsrud> carutsu: hmm, im really not sure what to tell you. I know you can set it up so that Caps Lock becomes the combine key though...
<bsundsrud> its something to do with xmodmap, but i really haven't messed with it.
<carutsu> bsundsrud: i do have, that disabled those keys u_u
<bsundsrud> hah.  so i take it your volume is a FN+somekey combination, and not dedicated buttons?
<carutsu> bsundsrud: oh well, that and my resolution were the problems with my new laptop
<dawn> thx for all the help
<carutsu> bsundsrud: nop, dedicated buttons
<dawn> I still cannot figure out what process is working my cpu so hard
<bsundsrud> so is it a certain keyboard layout that you have to use?
<bsundsrud> dawn: have you tried top?
<bsundsrud> that sorts by CPU usage
<carutsu> bsundsrud: I use the US layout but with XKB activated
<dawn> I am now
<dawn> I forgot about aht
<carutsu> !XKB
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<bsundsrud> carutsu: whats your keyboard model in layouts?
<dawn> ok I am not sure on how to read this output, bsundsrud
<carutsu> bsundsrud: the layout? US English
<bsundsrud> carutsu: no, the keyboard model.  If you're in the layout GUI, its above the listbox with active layouts in it
<chuen> Can someone help me with a boot problem please?
<chuen> This happened immediately after I tried installing GDE.
<bsundsrud> dawn: you should just be worried about the PU column
<carutsu> bsundsrud: wait somehow cant open kcontrol
<dawn> which one is that
<bsundsrud> do it from a term, sudo kcontrol
<dawn> is it is  not listed
<carutsu> bsundsrud: its installing something, wait a sec
<bsundsrud> when you run 'top'?
<dawn> yes
* bsundsrud waits
<bsundsrud> dawn: what do you see? i see a few lines of info, then a bunch of rows of running processes
<dawn> for instance, 4031   root 15 0 41540 27m 4036 S
<bsundsrud> make your term bigger?
<dawn> cpu only shows as being 6%
<dawn> but drive is very active
<bsundsrud> hm.
<dawn> has to be a program
<dawn> misconfigured
<bsundsrud> you have beagle running?
<chuen> Anyone?
<bsundsrud> chuen: whats GDE?
<dawn> i was just thinking that
<chuen> Gnome Desktop Environment.
<troy> chuen, i'm gonna listen
<chuen> Thx
<dawn> doesn;t show being installed
<dawn> but like my try from cmdline
<carutsu> omg, what now? it says the MIME type cnat be found aplication/octect-stream
<troy> chuen, GDE = KDE?
<bsundsrud> carutsu: is your place of residence built upon ancient burial mounds?
<dawn> beagle is not installed
<dawn> thats what I thought
<bsundsrud> chuen: you want #ubuntu or #gnome, this is for kubuntu, which uses KDE
<carutsu> bsundsrud: xD no as far as i know
<chuen> OK After installing that (using Adept) , when I went to reboot my PC stapped at the word 'boot' (after loading kernel etc. and before the splash screen would have normally come up)
<flake> can't believe starcraft 3 is coming out, after all these years
<bsundsrud> flake: you skipped a number.
<chuen> bdundrud: Yes Kubuntu is my default OS :)
<flake> doh
<flake> i meant to say that in the future
<chuen> So, I eneterd the menu (using 'escape) and selected a normal boot with one of the 3 kernels listed there
<chuen> this works fine.
<carutsu> bsundsrud: thank you, for today it'll be over
<carutsu> bsundsrud: i gotta sleep
<bsundsrud> carutsu: try opening it from the command line
<bsundsrud> NVM, sleep now, sweetprince.
<carutsu> bsundsrud: xDDD
<flake> any word on qw et
<bsundsrud> bah jokes ruined by lack of spaces.
<chuen> The only clue I have is that it *wont* boot up if I choose kernel 2.3.17-11, but will run with 17-10.
<bsundsrud> qw?
<flake> quakewars
<troy> chuen, you installed new kernel?
<carutsu> see you around
<bsundsrud> chuen: in the grub menu, with 17-11 highlighted, press 'e' and remove 'quiet' or 'silent' and 'splash' from the line that begins /boot/vmlinuz... and press enter. then press b. you should at least see an error.
<chuen> Not AFAIK. When I looked at the menu, there was a choice of 4 kernels and I was advised (here) to try 17.10
<chuen> which worked.
<bsundsrud> troy: i ignored an easy solution again, didnt I?
<chuen> bsundrud: I'm afraid that's a bit beyone me (I mean I can edit it, if you tell me where to fing it!)
<troy> bsundsrud, i don't think so ))))
<bsundsrud> chuen: when you're at the grub menu, selecting which kernel to boot, select the one that wont boot and press e
<chuen> bsundrud: Oh, OK.
<bsundsrud> next, highlight the line that starts with /boot/vmlinuz and hit e again
<chuen> I'll reboot and get back to you.
<bsundsrud> then remove the silent and splash stuff. it should give you all text
<bsundsrud> i forget if its silent or quiet.
<bsundsrud> its late and my level of caring is dipping.
<KevinAlaska> if a file starts with ._ does that mean it has been deleted?
<chuen> bsundrud: OK, I'll try that, thx.
<chuen> bsundrud: I understand. It's early here (London).
<bsundsrud> chuen: also, start typing a name and press tab. it will complete it
<bsundsrud> dont ever for get that s again.
<bsundsrud> :)
<KevinAlaska> London.. eight hours ahead of me. :)
<bsundsrud> chuen: its late here (Minnesota)
<chuen> bsundrud: OK, if you're still here when I've tried it, I'll report back.
<bsundsrud> k
<mdeanda> hi all. strange problem i'm getting. kubuntu used to work fine but now my kde session doesn't seem to finish starting up? i've deleted my .kde folder a few times. it doesn't get to the system tray stuff and right clicking on desktop (kwin) doesn't show context menu. any ideas?
<chuen> bsundrud: Yes, I appreciate that most of the people here now are way past their bedtimes!
<bsundsrud> chuen: haha im working on other stuff too, not THAT pathetic...
<bsundsrud> well, lets not go there.
<troy> bsundsrud, i'm entered in grub menu few days later, when i load in single mode (forget root pass) :))
<chuen> bsundrud: LOL. Maybe I should have tried at a more 'civilised' hour :)
<chuen> bsundrud: civilized even ;)
<bsundsrud> mdeanda: did you delete ~/.kderc while you were at it?
<bsundsrud> civili(s|z)ed is a matter of opinion :)
<chuen> bsundrud:  :)
<bsundsrud> troy: thats right. keep rubbing it in.
<mdeanda> no, i suppose i'll try that.. actually system tray did finally show up, but the icon/program that loads up my wireless didn't show up.
<KevinAlaska> no idea mdeanda... I wish I had the experience to help you on that one. :(
<KevinAlaska> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<mdeanda> i did install the pptp packages but i don't see how that would cause this.
<bsundsrud> hm. shouldnt
<bsundsrud> chuen: you better go quick if you want me to still be here :)
<mdeanda> does anybody know where kde gets the default set of program to launch when a new .kde folder (profile?) is created? b/c it already launches the battery thing and acpi causes stuff to appear in kde without me doing anything
<bsundsrud> 2AM CST rolls around and im out like the fat kid in dodgeball.
<bsundsrud> mdeanda: depends on the distro, and im not sure where kubuntu keeps it (stuff like knetworkmanager and etc)
<mdeanda> bsundsrud: i finally found something useful, i did a ps aux | grep net and found a bunch of network manager programs running.. and one had <defunct> (thought i thought i grepped for defunc before..)
<bsundsrud> mdeanda: ah. that could cause problems
<felipe_> hola
<felipe_> alguien habla espaol?
<mdeanda> si
<bsundsrud> nein, sprechen Sie Deutsch?
<felipe_> acabo de instalar Kubuntu y he tenido algunos problemas
<dogatemycomputer> !en
<ubotwo> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dogatemycomputer> !es
<ubotwo> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mdeanda> ehh, i somehow broke knetworkmanager and i can't even kill it :(
<chuen> bsundrud: Hi. I edited the line and still no boot - and no errors.
<bsundsrud> chuen: no output even?
<chuen> bsundrud: Nope. Just moved on to the line 'boot' and stopped (IYSWIM)
<bsundsrud> IDSWYM
<chuen> bsundrud: Tell you what, I'll ask here later as at least I can access my system!
<bsundsrud> haha ok... hold on. lemme double check one thing with you
<chuen> bsudrud: OK, output stops at the 'boot' command.
<hyper_ch> bonjour HymnToLife
<bsundsrud> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.21-1.3194.fc7 ro root=LABEL=/1 splash quiet (this is the line you started with.  cept, ignore the Fedora kernel ;))
<chuen> bsundrud: I think the only other lines that appear before that are something like: initrd: /boot/initrd.img
<bsundsrud> you changed it to: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.21-1.3194.fc7 ro root=LABEL=/1
<bsundsrud> ?
<chuen> bsundrud: and 'save default'
<bsundsrud> and pressed enter, then 'b'?
<chuen> bsundrud: then 'boot'
<chuen> bsundrud: Yes.
<chuen> bsundrud: it just had 'ro' at the end of the line.
<LinkCanabico> hi everybody i was wandering if someone knows a movie manager/database/organizer for linux
<bsundsrud> and it takes you out of grub but then just displays the rest of the boot stanza?
<chuen> bsundrud: yes.
<bsundsrud> hmm
<bsundsrud> does the initrd file exist? does the vmlinuz file exist?
<bsundsrud> does everything but the version match the boot stanza that works?
<bsundsrud> open /boot/grub/menu.lst to check
<blackflag> does someone kow if there is a directory-server planned for ubuntu-server?
<bsundsrud> and initrd would be in /boot
<chuen> bsundsrud: OK
* polopolo[A]  is now away - Reason : eating
<bsundsrud> chuen: sorry, its 2am and i swore i was leaving then.  good luck to you. Try asking again later if you still have problems
<hyper_ch> blackflag: whats a directory server?
<chuen> bsundrud: Appreciate it - thx again.
<bsundsrud> you're welcome.
<blackflag> LDAP
<blackflag> sometting like directory server from M$
<blackflag> active directory server from M$
<blackflag> I know that suse has something like this
<hyper_ch> use ldap
<mdeanda> is that mostly to share user logins or what?
<blackflag> centralized user management
<mdeanda> so like nis?
<blackflag> yes
<blackflag> it should be for heterogen networks
<flake> is there a batch audio to ogg converter available
<troy> does anybody trying to configure Radeon X1300 Pro in Kubuntu?
<blackflag> so you can manage M$ and linux clients
<mdeanda> if anybody was following.. i was having trouble starting kde.. it turns out gnome-keyring-d is going(?) defunct. any ideas?
<^RiaN^> yesssssssss
<troy> mdeanda install linux again ))
<^RiaN^> a've done my ragnarok online
<^RiaN^> now i can play ragnarok
<^RiaN^> :D
* polopolo is no longer away : Gone for 6 minutes 36 seconds
<flake> ragnarok?   have you tried Thang online?
<mdeanda> troy: but i just installed kubuntu twice in 3 weeks.. slackware lasts me much longer than this.. :( but kubuntu sets up my laptop much better
<^RiaN^> not yet
<^RiaN^> now im going to try install gunbound
<troy> mdeanda i ve been installed ms windows twice in day ))
<hiturunk> Heya!
<hyper_ch> mdeanda: you use kubuntu? what do you have gnome-keyrin-d?
<hiturunk> I need some media help, Anyone know of a media player that will play WMVs and AVIs?
<^RiaN^> mdeanda: try visit www.baliwae.com
<mdeanda> hyper_ch: idunno.. hehe.. i think pptpclient installed it or something. or it could have been the mysql tools
<mdeanda> ^RiaN^: is that a picture of you?
<troy> hiturunk mplayer can
<^RiaN^> what picture
<^RiaN^> www.toko.baliwae.com
<drarem> i need a batch mp3/wma to ogg converter, any recommendations?
<^RiaN^> no, it's not me
<hvralpha> I have a new intel duo notebook with a 945 video adapter. A clean install of Kubuntu loads a i810 adapter. Does anybody know where the change this setting in the files?
<hyper_ch> drarem: you dno't want to convert them
<hiturunk> I have mplayer installed..
<crimsun> hvralpha: that's the correct driver.
<hiturunk> But it won't play them.
<troy> hiturunk essentials can help you :)
<mdeanda> hiturunk: is the wmv drm'ed?
<drarem> why not, hyper
<hiturunk> No.
<troy> i'm come back in1 hour
<hiturunk> I don't do data rights managment.
<hiturunk> xD
<hvralpha> crimsun, pls explain
<^RiaN^> mdeanda: visit toko.baliwae.com
<mdeanda> ^RiaN^: what's there?
<^RiaN^> many
<^RiaN^> jus go there
<hiturunk> Okay, the error I get when trying to play is...Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<mdeanda> hiturunk: try mplayer -vo help
<hyper_ch> drarem: why do you want to convert them?
<hiturunk> ?
<drarem> get everything in one format, maybe better compression?
<drarem> but i understand ogg isn't everywhere either
<^RiaN^> mdeanda: toko.baliwae.com is online stor in bali
<hyper_ch> drarem: using a lot of quality?
<^RiaN^> mdeanda: toko.baliwae.com is online store in bali
<mdeanda> drarem: not a bash guru, but you can probably do something like: find | xargs oggenc -q 9
<drarem> not really, dont have the equipment to play quality
<mdeanda> ^RiaN^: why do i care about an online store in bali?
<hyper_ch> drarem: neither mp3 nor wma are lossless formats... when you convert them they will be "compressed" again and you will loss again quite a bit of quality...
<hiturunk> >_< Gah, it said to re-compile it, I'll just use wine to emulate it.
<drarem> oh
<mdeanda> is there a way to figure out why gnome-keyring got installed?
<Jucato> mdeanda: /var/log/dpkg.log or something
<hyper_ch> mdeanda: by telling what you all did install on your computer :)
<mdeanda> omg.. this is lame.. (or maybe its me)
<mdeanda> i did: apt-get -s remove gnome-keyring
<mdeanda> and it wants to remove: mysql-query-browser, dvd95, network-manager-pptp libgtkhtml....
<mdeanda> is that because keyring is a dependency of those programs?
<mdeanda> in the past, i've removed some kde program, (that i manually installed after kde was running) and it went ahead and removed all of kde :( :( :(
<drarem> hyper - would drm info take up a bit of unneeded space
<Jucato> mdeanda: apparently, it is. you can always check with "apt-cache depends <package>" to see what a package depends on
<mdeanda> but it seems to me that removing something that has some dependencies will cause it to remove those dependencies? so like, kwrite depends on kdebase or something, so removing kwrite would also remove kdebase?
<hiturunk> >:| Mplayer is sucking for me..
<mdeanda> Jucato: can this be a reason why gnome-keyring is failing: from apt-cache i get a dependency problem from libgnome-keyring:
<mdeanda> Depends: mono: classlib-1.0
<hyper_ch> hiturunk: use vlc
<drarem> vlc rocks
<hyper_ch> vlc was my default video player in windoze
<hyper_ch> its my default one in linux
<hiturunk> VLC?
<truent> theres no easy way to remove all the programs that come with kubuntu desktop if need be is there?
<hiturunk> Yeah there is
<hiturunk> click the start menu icon and click add/remove programs.
<hiturunk> xD
<hyper_ch> hiturunk: not add/remove... using psychocats list on removing/addin desktops through apt-get
<hyper_ch> !info vlc
<ubotwo> vlc - multimedia player and streamer - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<drarem> slaps hiturunk with a wet fish - it's the K menu icon
<truent> ahh yeah ive seen lists to remove with apt-get
<hyper_ch> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ --> playing around section
<drarem> I've installed so much stuff I get overwhelmed as to what I don't need :/
<truent> i tried kubuntu... i liked the configurability.. and willing to try again.. just scared i'll not be able to get rid of the clutter if i have to
<hyper_ch> get xfce
<felzix> would an xfce install mean xorg uses up less memory than kde?
<truent> nah i got that on a wack laptop of my friends.. and i put xfce+gentoo on my old xbox.. (eheh.) ...
<truent> i got gnome.. and run beryl.. i like the eyecandy too much
<truent> like the kde though.. just alot of weird programs to get used to
<truent> ive used gnome since 99ish
<hiturunk> I just noticed, Adept is exactly like click n' run.
<hiturunk> xD
<hiturunk> Okay, I've got VLC, ANd it's awesome, plays all the video formats I could ever want...but is there a way to make mono the default audio instead of stereo?
<troy> does anybody trying to configure Radeon X1300 Pro in Kubuntu 7.04
<troy> ?
<atidem> hello
<troy> atidem hu
<binks_> hiturunk_: you got a vlc problem
<monzie> hi all
<moralless> really quick, would installing kde4 from the repositories overwrite my kde3 installation?
<monzie> i want to import vim71 project into kdevelop
<monzie> can someone help please?
<binks_> monzie: /j #kdevelop  << join this chan
<monzie> binks_: asked, but got no response.. i am on kubuntu so asked here
<jk> did anyone else notice problems with the kde 3.5.7 kdelibs4c2a package? (It seems to be missing the /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.4 symlink, the /usr/lib/libkio.so.4 symlink and real file) and /usr/lib/libkparts.so.2
<binks_> this is more an os chan sorry i dont no vim71
<nuu> jk: please ask in #kde and if you're sure it's a bug, please take the time to file one on launchpad
<nuu> if you're not sure it's a bug, but you can't get an answer, then use the "question" feature instead of the bug report one in launchpad
<jk> ok, will do, thanks
<nuu> np
<nuu> monzie: there are vi-dedicated channels in this same network
<nuu> try #vim or something like that
<nuu> #vi maybe....not sure
<monzie> nuu: ok
<hiturunk_> ..
<troy_castorkin> hiturunk_ find essentials?
<defcon_> im having problems running kde, it says when I login i need to set my permissions to my $home directory correctly, what is correct?
<troy_castorkin> defcon_ permission for your user
<troy_castorkin> defcon_ rwx
<defcon_> i have 777 set on everything
<defcon_> and kde pops up saying I need to change permissions
<defcon_> and it keeps telling me to chmod 644 .dmrc
<troy_castorkin> defcon_ 777 for all?
<defcon_> troy_castorkin, yes
<troy_castorkin> defcon_ hmm
<defcon_> it says I should set permissions so I can access them and other users cant
<defcon_> or something
<troy_castorkin> defcon_ and you can't access in ~?
<defcon_> yes I can, quick question does kde run as root?
<Ace2016> defcon_: it does, but you should never do it
<defcon_> drwx------ 54 defcon defcon  4096 2007-05-26 01:33 defcon
<defcon_> is that ok
<defcon_> I just did 700
<defcon_> should I chmod * in my home to 700
<defcon_> will that effect anything
<Ace2016> defcon_: run as a normal user, and if you want say kate, or konqueror to run as root, then use ALT+F2, and add kdesu to the front of the name, e.g kdesu kate, or kdesu konqueror
<defcon_> ic
<Ace2016> defcon_: what happened? the settings should be fine by default
<defcon_> I keep getting a stupid popup
<Ace2016> what does it say?
<defcon_> every time I login it says chmod 644 .dmdr
<Ace2016> did you run a command using sudo? e.g sudo konqueror which messed up your permissions
<defcon_> no
<defcon_> .dmrc
<juan278> can kubuntu boot without /tmp
<defcon_> everything in my $home should be owned by me and be in my group correct
<defcon_> goin to try this again
<defcon_> brb
<thotel2> hello
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 hi
<thotel2> hi troy_castorkin are you an expert on partition management?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotwo]  by ompaul
* mode/#kubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 nop...what's problem? :)
<thotel2> this is my hd current situation:
<thotel2> [img] http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p124/palemmo/guida/gparted1.png[/img] 
<thotel2> I want to resize the hda1 ext3 containing kubuntu(home and root) togheter, in order to use all the unallocated space. But to act on ext3 I have to umount it, so I must use a live linux...but also with live kubu the situation does't change.... How can I?
<thotel2> Selecting the ext3 as you can see all the buttons are disabled:
<thotel2> [IMG] http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p124/palemmo/guida/gparted2.png[/IMG] 
<thotel2> thanks
<defcon_> fixed
<defcon_> ok how do I get firestarter to run without me entering the sudo password each time
<thotel2> troy_castorkin: can you help me?
<troy_castorkin> hmmm
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 live-cd?
<klabezo> hiiiiii all how ru
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 did you try live-cd?
<thotel2> yes
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 and?
<thotel2> was blocked too
<klabezo> i want to ask you about something
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 mount ext3 part for write
<klabezo> how can I install emacs editor for kubuntu
<troy_castorkin> ?
<thotel2> be easy I'm not an expert
<^RiaN^> troy_castorkin: can u help me
<thotel2> troy_castorkin: using the live cd
<kumamoto> klabezo: sudo aptitude install emacs
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 boot with live-cd and mount ext 3
<kumamoto> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<thotel2> ah
<thotel2> that's clear
<thotel2> and than?
<thotel2> umount?
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 what's mean clear/
<troy_castorkin> ?
<tmbg> tmbg@kory:~/Desktop$ pornview; gtkxine: auto-detecting video driver... ; Segmentation fault (core dumped) <--- anyone with ANY idea what's up with that, /msg me
<thotel2> is not true that to operate on a partition this should be umounted?
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 i can't understand you? i think that partition must be mount befor changes ))
<Ace2016> defcon_: use "ls -l .dmrc" to check the permissions of the file, mine is -rwxrwxrwx 1 ace ace 26 2007-04-06 16:23 .dmrc
<^RiaN^> who's here already install gunbound
<thotel2> listen on sda1 there is the current kubuntu...the only thing that i want is expand sda1 and have more space...but to operate on sda1 this should be umounted not?
<Ace2016> thotel2: are you expanding it in qtparted?
<thotel2> yes
<thotel2> also
<thotel2> cause I have le kubuntu live
<Ace2016> thotel2: to expand and shrink partitions they have to be unmounted, didn't the dialogue in qtparted tell you that?
<troy_castorkin> Ace2016 he cant'  cuz this curred linux ext3 partition
<thotel2> in fact
<troy_castorkin> Ace2016 *current
<thotel2> but in a live execution sda1 should be umounted not?
<klabezo> i want to know how can i download and install emacs
<Ace2016> should be unmounted if your shrinking or expanding it
<thotel2> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p124/palemmo/guida/gparted2.png
<thotel2> Ace2016: here is my gparted image
<reldruh> klabezo: have you tried installing it with adept?
<Ace2016> thotel2: gparted? isn't that ubuntu?
<klabezo> no i have no idia about it
<thotel2> i know...i have installed it....on the currente kubuntu there is gparted...while in live editione there will be qtparted
<reldruh> klabezo: OK, first open up the K- menu. Adept should be the first entry in the system folder
<Ace2016> klabezo: add and remove programs in the start menu
<klabezo> ok
<klabezo> but dose it as a part of the kubuntu dest ??
<Ace2016> i think its from the repos
<klabezo> i search about it in the cd i found nothing
<thotel2> nothing?
<klabezo> nothing about emacs
<reldruh> klabezo: Adept will find it and install it from wherever it's most readily available
<Jucato> klabezo: no, it's not in the CD's. you have to install it using the online repositorires (use Add/Remove or Adept Manager)
<defcon_> how do I autostart programs like firestarter without requiring a root password?
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 i think you cant' under current linux resize your partition
<klabezo> i have no internet connection in the pc i want to install it
<Ace2016> defcon_: add the nopassword option for that command into your /etc/passwd
<thotel2> that is what i said....:(
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 i think it can  be only under live-cd
<klabezo> i want a .deb file or any other way to download it
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 i haven't livecd?
<defcon_> Ace2016, nopassword option?
<troy_castorkin> thotel2 you haven't livecd?
<defcon_> after than how do I start it up auto
<thotel2> gparted or qtparted give an error message if I tray to operate on a mounted partition
<Ace2016> thotel2: then unmount it
<thotel2> so Ace2016 you suggest to mount and than umount?
<troy_castorkin> Ace2016 how he can unmounted current ext3 part in linux?
<thotel2> in a live execution
<thotel2> that is obvious
<Ace2016> defcon_: open /etc/sudoers using kdesu kwrite, add username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter, replace username with your username
<thotel2> i tray this
<thotel2> bye
<Ace2016> bye
<troy_castorkin> live execution = boot from live-cd
<troy_castorkin> ?
<Ace2016> troy_castorkin: yea he was using the live-cd
<troy_castorkin> Ace2016 ))))
<defcon_> Ace2016, now that I edited my visudo file/sudoers file how do I set firestarter to autostart
<marko> can we use http://recaptcha.net to translate strings ?
<JohnFlux_> I have a DVD that I cannot play
<JohnFlux_> I've gotten 2 replacements, and none of them work
<JohnFlux_> the DVD isn't recognised
<ubuntu_> do you have the codecs?
<JohnFlux_> mplayer just says device not found, for example
<ubuntu_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<JohnFlux_> I have no problems with any other dvds
<JohnFlux_> just not this particular dvd
<ubuntu_> "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<JohnFlux_> i have 3 copies of this same dvd (I complained twice)
<ubuntu_> oh, so you have thoes?
<JohnFlux_> ubuntu: are you listening to me? :)
<JohnFlux_> :-)
<ubuntu_> are you answering my question?
<JohnFlux_> yes, every other dvd's work fine
<ubuntu_> so you installed the codecs?
<JohnFlux_> :-)
<JohnFlux_> yes
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> DRM on the DVD?
<JohnFlux_> yeah I think it's some crappy protection
<ubuntu_> what are you using to play the DVD?
<JohnFlux_> mplayer, but the dvd isn't being recognised as being inserted
<JohnFlux_> cat /dev/hdc
<JohnFlux_> cat: /dev/hdc: No medium found
<JohnFlux_> hdc is the dvd drive
<ubuntu_> bad DVD?
<JohnFlux_> I've got 3 copies of this 1 dvd
<JohnFlux_> I complained twice about bad copies
<Ace2016> defcon: install kcontrol-autostart then you'll be able to make new startup items in kcontrol, add kdesu firestarter to run on startup
<blackflag> !slp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defcon> Ace2016, thankyou
<binks_> is the begginer tutorial for kdevelop a good place to start for me if i never programmed c++ before
<blackflag> !openslp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openslp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> do you think i would get better fps in beryl using a ati radeon 7000ve or a intel 845?
<Jucato> binks_: hm... might be good to start learning C++ independently of an IDE first. just a plain text editor will do while you're still learning
<Ace2016> binks_: have a look at http://www.kdevelop.org/
<JohnFlux_> ubuntu: ati is evil.
<JohnFlux_> ubuntu_: their drivers are the worst of them all
<Ace2016> ubuntu_: >IF<  you get it to work, the ati, otherwise the intel
<ubuntu_> well im using the ati now
<ubuntu_> its so old it cant use flgrx
<ubuntu_> it is the oldest ati card supported in linux, period
* Ace2016 <3 Nvidia
<binks_> Ace2016: Jucato cheers any idea of a good place to start i already done a little vb in doze but want a nix language and then a gui creating tool
<ubuntu_> 64mb
<ubuntu_> agp
<ubuntu_> so would that be better than the chipset gfx? i know it isnt better than the new 945's but i dont know about the 845's
<Jucato> (well, c++ isn't really just a *nix language....but...)
<binks_> Jucato: im an open book what do you suggest
<Ace2016> qt4 for gui apps, since they'll run on windows too
<binks_> all i want is to be able to create gui ,s  for cmd line apps
<Jucato> binks_: oh C++ is fine. I'm just clarifiying that it's not really a language just for *nix :)
<Jucato> binks_: some links that might help (maybe) http://del.icio.us/jucato/"C++"
<binks_> Jucato: yes i no but its better than vb
<binks_> Ace2016: is there a good begginer tut for qt4 yet as i never programmed in qt b4
<Jucato> binks_: as for the GUI part, there is no exact 1:1 counterpart of VB for C++. I mean that you will have to learn another library on top of C++ to be able to make GUI's
<Jucato> so you will have to learn C++ then the GUI toolkit library of your choice
<binks_> i was considering PyQt4 but cant find a starter tutorial that  is from the ground up
<Jucato> well, PyQt is the Python bindings (wrapper) for Qt
<Jucato> so you'll have to learn Python
<binks_> how long does the average person take to learn c++
<JohnFlux_> PyQt is fairly nice place to start
<JohnFlux_> binks_: how long does it take to learn math? :)
<Jucato> binks_: http://www.research.att.com/~bs/bs_faq.html#How-long
<binks_> i read that python is easier to learn coz its readable
<JohnFlux_> binks_: depends how good you want to be really
<kraut> moin
<Ace2016> short answer is you never stop learning, sure you can learn the syntax but you'll always find cool ways to use it
<binks_> oooh choices so many roads which to take sigh
<^RiaN^> hii alll
<binks_> Jucato: nice link cheers for that
<binks_> Jucato: nice links cheers for that
<binks_> lol
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> my road has been a bit easier to choose :)
<Jucato> C++ -> Qt -> KDE :D
<binks_> ideal would be c++ but the learning curve scares me abit im 36 now so not a spring chicken
<^RiaN^> someone one which the best beetween crossover pro and crossover server
<Jucato> binks_: the only learning curve you get from C++ if you've never programmed (properly) before would be the learning curve that comes from learning programming concepts. of course there's the object-oriented programming learning curve too
<blackflag> !zeroconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zeroconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks_> ive used vb.net so oops is fine i get that bit its me ok ok c++ i wanted to for 2 years now so last q. best book and best link to use
* Jucato doesn't usually recommend "best" stuff... sorry
<Jucato> the book I'm reading now is Deitel's C++ How to Program (make sure it's the 5th edition). it's quite good
<selolie> Hi!
<troy> selolie hi
<Jucato> binks_: oh btw, just one big recommendation. if you're going to look for books or resources, make sure they're compliant with ANSI/ISO Standard C++. books published on or after 1998 usually are
<selolie> i have a question about amarok
<selolie> where there is writing "title" " "artist" ... waht is "score" ?
<troy> score  - your mark for song
<JohnFlux_> selolie: how often you listen to it etc
<selolie> :) thank u
<kristjan_> how can I stop knotify from starting automatically even though system sounds are disabled and arts shut down
<binks_> Jucato: thanks alot im off out just now so ill catch ya later if i get stuck am i alright to ask help here or should i keep it to c++ channels
<Jucato> binks_: yep. there's a ##c++ channel. might want to drop by there and see the topic for helpful links
<tahsin> hello
<tahsin> why do i get this error C compiler cannot create executable ?
<Karti> Hi all. Wonder if there are some wireless experts that have a few moments to help?
<tahsin> ?
<Karti> I have a clean install with a Belkin F5D7050 v4000
<Jucato> tahsin: install "build-essential"
<ardchoille> tahsin: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Karti> It appears to working  but no internet or network access
<tahsin> i did that
<tahsin> its already there
<Karti> all help is appreciated ;)
<tahsin> Jucato: i did that
<tahsin> ardchoille: this package is already installed
<aro> hello, where does 'apt-get source kopete -d' output the sources??
<aro> they are not at /usr/src
<ardchoille> tahsin: Ok
<tahsin> ardchoille: what so i do now ?
<tahsin> ardchoille: im trying to install baghira
<ardchoille> tahsin: I suggested that because it solved my problem, which was the same thing you had.
<ardchoille> tahsin: baghira is in the repos
<tahsin> ardchoille: is there a easy way to install baghira ?
<ardchoille> tahsin: sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira . always check the repos before compiling
<Jucato> aro: -d is redundant. it downloads in the current directory
<tahsin> ok let me try it
<ardchoille> tahsin: apt-cache search appname  <--to search the repos
<aro> Jucato: Ou, wow, I see
<aro> the directory ist knetwork
<aro> thx
<tahsin> ardchoille: let me try
<ardchoille> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (feisty), package size 750 kB, installed size 2132 kB
<tahsin> ardchoille: i found apt-cacher
<ardchoille> tahsin: apt-cache search
<ardchoille> tahsin: apt-cache search whatever-you-are-searching-for-here
<tahsin> ardchoille: i didnt get u
<tahsin> ardchoille: i found apt-cacher in adept
<ardchoille> tahsin: Open a terminal and type:  apt-cache search baghira
<tahsin> ok
<^RiaN^> ardchoille: what player can play .mov format
<tahsin> ardchoille: it says  KDE theme for Apple junkies :)
<ardchoille> ^RiaN^: I don't kow, I don't mess with video/music stuff
<tahsin> ardchoille: now what do i do ?
<^RiaN^> :)
<ardchoille> tahsin: That's the one, now type: sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<ardchoille> tahsin: See the beginning of the "apple junkies.." line?
<ardchoille> kwin-baghira - KDE theme for Apple junkies :)
<aro> another question
<aro> i like to patch kopete
<ardchoille> That tells you that the package name is kwin-baghira, so that is what you install
<tahsin> tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<tahsin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tahsin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tahsin> tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~$
<aro> with that emoticon manager
<tahsin> ardchoille: i got that error
<ardchoille> tahsin: Close adept
<tahsin> ok
<aro> patch -p1 < /path/to/kopete.patch doesnt work
<Karti> any wireless experts?
<tahsin> ardchoille: thanks its installing i guess
<ardchoille> tahsin: adpet, synaptic, apt-get all use APT as the backend, no two apps can use it at one time
<tahsin> ardchoille: thanks for the info
<tahsin> ardchoille: im a newbie
<elkhanos> Karti not promising anything but probably better that you just ask the question
<ardchoille> tahsin: When it's installed, you can tweak baghira settings in kcontrol in the Appearance & Themes section
<ardchoille> tahsin: Everyone was a newbie once.. except for maybe Linus :)
<tahsin> ardchoille: ya its done let me try
<ubuntu> hi all
<Karti> I have a clean install with a Belkin F5D7050 v4000
<Karti> It appears to working  but no internet or network access
<elkhanos> how does it 'appear' to work?
<Karti> iwconfig gives me link quality 98/100 and signal level 30/100 so it must see it
<ubuntu> i've got a question, i'm installing kubuntu as dual boot (windows), what's the difference between choosing /media/sda1 or /windows as mounting point for my windows partition?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Personal preference
<elkhanos> what happens when you do sudo ifup wlan0
<ubuntu> does it change anything to acces the partition later on ?
<tahsin> ardchoille: now what do i do ? im in kcontrol but cant find baghira
<Karti> I did a clean install and it opicked it up as eth0 and I have not changed that
<ardchoille> tahsin: Click Appearance & Themes in the left list
<ubuntu> like if i choose /media i know i can acces it through the system menu
<tahsin> ardchoille: yup then
<ardchoille> tahsin: Then go into the Style section
<ardchoille> tahsin: I believe it'll be in the list under "Widget Style"
<tahsin> ardchoille: yupo then
<elkhanos> ok so try ifuping eth0 instead?
<elkhanos> personally I just use knetworkmanager
<ardchoille> tahsin: Be prepared to do a lot of tweaking, there are lots of settings for baghira
<tahsin> ardchoille: yeah found it
<tahsin> ardchoille: i will be back
<Karti> elkhanos: I tried that and it says ethernet already up
<ardchoille> tahsin: Don't forget the "Configure" button on the right
<elkhanos> it has it's flaws for sure but works mostly
<Karti> elkhanos: sorry it actually says interface eth0 already configured
<Jahmon> ardchoille: does it change anything to acces the partition later on ? like if i choose /media i know i can acces it quickly through the system menu
<elkhanos> Karti maybe just try cycling it with ifdown and then ifup it again?
<Karti> to add I can't ping any of my internal ip addresses
<Karti> will try now
<elkhanos> karti is your AP encrypted?
<ardchoille> Jahmon: It should always be where it is mounted, if you mount it at the same place everytime, you can just as well bookmark the mopuntpoint
<Jahmon> okay thanks ;-)
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<bat17> I have Suse10 and WinowsXP already installed using the Grub loader, will Kubuntu pick up these two Ok when it installs and give me a choice of all 3?
<ardchoille> bat17: It did for me.
<bat17> thanks, I like KDE but dont like the Menu/Yast in Suze so still playing :)
<tahsin_> .im back
<tahsin_> ardchoille: now what do i do ?
<tahsin_> ardchoille: i want to make it OS X look alike
<ardchoille> tahsin_: Tweak baghira to look the way you want :)
<ardchoille> tahsin_: Now comew the time to play in the settings.. which is the fun part :)
<elkhanos> tahsin http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<Karti> elkhanos: tried the up and down and although it works still no difference. It is encrypted and I entered the password and the SSID
<adaptr> tahsin_ score an aqua theme from somewhere
<ardchoille> elkhanos: Wow, thanks for that link.
<ardchoille> tahsin_: Just so you know, http://www.kde-look.org  is a very nice themes site.
<elkhanos> always a pleasure never a chore ;-)
<elkhanos> Karti are you using wep or wpa?
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<elkhanos> karti also when you do ifconfig can you see that the correct interface has been assigned an ip number or not?
<tahsin_> ardchoille: how do i get the menu bar
<Contrast> Would anyone have an idea as to why I can't get to the Monitor & Display section when running KControl as root?
<Karti> elkhanos: I have just checked on this one it looks like my BT hub is .254 rather than .1 for the gateway - brb just changing the details
<ardchoille> tahsin_: In kcontrol, go to the Dekstop -> Behaviour section and look under "Menu bar at top of screen".
<ardchoille> tahsin_:
<ardchoille> tahsin_: There are two different styles
<tahsin__> ardchoille: sorry got disconnected
<tahsin__> ardchoille: yeah so ..
<ardchoille> In kcontrol, go to the Dekstop -> Behaviour section and look under "Menu bar at top of screen"
<tahsin__> ardchoille: yeah found mac os style
<tahsin__> ardchoille: do i select that ?
<ardchoille> tahsin__: Have you read the tutorial elkhanos pasted?
<elkhanos> lol
<tahsin__> ardchoille: nope where do i get it ?
<ardchoille> tahsin__: You should read it, it will likely help you much more than I can
<ardchoille> tahsin__: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<ardchoille> I haven't used baghira in ages
<tahsin__> ardchoille: okay thanks a lot if i have any problem then ill come back to you
<ardchoille> tahsin__: Wow, that tutorial is quite nice too
<elkhanos> me either much prefer Domino with Beryl
<tahsin__> ardchoille: yeah but is it for newbies ?
<ardchoille> tahsin__: Seems to be easy to follow
<elkhanos> tahsin once you've been though it you'll be less of a newbie ;-)
<ardchoille> I may install baghira again
<ardchoille> elkhanos: lol
<tahsin__> elkhanos: yeah ur right lol
<tahsin__> ardchoille: im trying that
<elkhanos> tahsin seriously though I used it whe I first got in to using linux and it was very useful for learning my way around things and getting the hang of following tutorials, which there can be a lot of in linux
<tahsin__> elkhanos: yeah i guess ur rught
<ardchoille> tahsin__: Don't worry about step 1, since you already have baghira
<tahsin__> ardchoille: which one is the baghira conguration dialog?
<elkhanos> Karti how you getting on?
<tahsin__> ardchoille: im in step 2
<ardchoille> tahsin__: in kcontrol, click the "Configure" button next to the "Widget" section
<Karti> elkhanos: Sorry for the delay its on a different machine and I am using a kvm
<tahsin__> ardchoille: thn
<tahsin__> thnx
<elkhanos> tahsin the bit that took me longest was the icons so here's a tip straight off the bat do sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<ardchoille> tahsin__: I believe you can also type: bab   in a terminal and get a systray icon for tweaking
<Karti> elkhanos: Looks like it is sorted. I gave it a static ip address and set the gateway and dns to my BT Hub and i can ping yahoo and internally
<elkhanos> Karti no probs just my crossed fingers are getting stiff :-)
<ardchoille> elkhanos: IMHO, that should come with the base install
<tahsin__> ardchoille: let me try
<Karti> I also tried it with dhcp but it gave me really funny ip address returns so static it is
<ardchoille> tahsin__: Ah, yeah, that's in step 3
<elkhanos> ardchoille I agree
<Karti> elkhanos: lol
<tahsin__> failed to open device
<ardchoille> tahsin__: Do you have wacom devices?
<elkhanos> Karti so you are up and running?
<ardchoille> !search wacom
<ubotu> Found:
<Karti> all set up and complete
<ardchoille> Stupid bot
<elkhanos> sweeet!
<Karti> just need to complete the install with those dodgy codecs and the like. Many thanks for your help and those pointers
<tahsin__> ardchoille: nope dnt knw what ur talking about :s
<Karti> set up Konversation on the new one and I can drop this windows ;)
<Karti> brb
<ardchoille> tahsin__: You should follow that tutorial rather than ask me because I haven't used baghira in ages and the tutorial author knows what he's doing.
<davide> salve,qualcuno mi puo' illuminare sul che cosa e' un ripostisotry?
<elkhanos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tahsin> sorry again
<tahsin> so why did i get failed to open device?
<ardchoille> tahsin__: Probably because you have wacom stuff uncommented in xorg.conf and you have no wacom devices
<tahsin> ardchoille: whats a wacom device ?
<malik__> how do i close tabs with middle click in konqi in kubuntu fiesty?
<ardchoille> tahsin: Tablet-type pc
<MrC> hi fellows
<tahsin> ardchoille: nope im on a real pc
<Hirvinen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> tahsin: I got rid of that error message by commenting out all the wacom stuff in xorg.conf.
<tahsin> ardchoille: but im connected through a mobile
<MrC> has anyone in here tried LinuxMint?
<ardchoille> !wacom
<tahsin> ardchoille: what do i do ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> tahsin: First thing I would suggest is: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<ardchoille> tahsin: Then open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor and comment the wacom stuff: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> But, be careful with that file, you're editing as root user.
<MrC> i was wondering if i could/need to do a dual-boot if i install other linux distro,has anyone done that?
<tahsin> ardchoille: didnt get the second part
<MrC> I am thinking to try out LinuxMint ,so do you guys/gals know if i can do that without meesing up too much with my system
<ardchoille> tahsin: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to http://pastebin.ca/  I'll show you how to edit it
<tahsin> oka
<rothchild> tahsin 4th post in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435864
<tahsin> okay
<ardchoille> tahsin: Did you backup xorg.conf like I suggested?
<Contrast83> Xorg doesn't keep per-user settings anywhere, does it?
<ardchoille> tahsin: See the link rothchild pasted, that is exactly how I did mine.
<tahsin> ok
<Contrast83> (I'm trying to figure out why the screen flickers when I log into KDE, as it didn't used to do that, and I'm assuming it has to do with either something I've done in KControl's Monitor & Display section - while not root - or xorg.conf).
<ardchoille> rothchild: Thanks.. no need or me to type when there's a tutorial out there :)
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Contrast83> KControl is also listing different resolution options than what's in xorg.conf. :-\
<tahsin> ardchoille: commenting out means removing right ?
<rothchild> tahsin not quite, if you put a # infront of any line of code it means it won't be read
<ardchoille> tahsin: No, it doesn't. Did you read the tutorial link rothchild pasted?
<Contrast83> tahsin, no. Just put "##" at the beginning of the line it's on.
<rothchild> lol x2
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22559/ installation error
<ardchoille> tahsin: There will be a lot of reading required in your Linux "life", it's a good idea to read stuff that people post for you :)
<tahsin> ardchoille: okay
* ardchoille is still searching for libpatience.so.0
<Contrast83> Very true. I was only so quick to give an easy answer because I was going crazy trying to find out what that meant when I first started with Linux.
<MrC> LinuxMint distribution of the GNU/Linux operating system which purpose is to produce an elegant, up to date and comfortable GNU/Linux desktop. Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu, compatible with it and shares the same repositories.
<tahsin> ardchoille: how can i be sure whether im doing the right thing can you guys check it out ?
<Contrast83> Did anyone see my question on KControl/xorg.conf?
<MrC> so does anyone knows if is necessary to creat a dual-boot to install it side by side of Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<Contrast83> MrC, yes.
<ardchoille> tahsin: Sure, you can pastebin a file and someone will have a look.
<tahsin> ardchoille: http://pastebin.ca/511293
<tahsin> ardchoille: is it ok ? do i save it ?
<Blissex> Contrast83: if you want, repeat a quesiton in full every 10 minutes or so... It may take time for someone who is interested or knows to appear.
<ardchoille> tahsin: You missed the three lines near the bottom
<Contrast83> Anytime it's two different distributions (and not just the same distribution with different desktop environments, e.g., K/X/Ubuntu), you have to dual-boot.
<Contrast83> Thanks, Blissex
<ardchoille> tahsin: You need to also comment lines 139, 140 and 141
<tahsin> ardchoille: oh sorry i forgot
<Blissex> Contrast83: BTW if it is a KControl question maybe it is not Ubuntu specific, try #KDE.
<Contrast83> 'Preciate it.
<Contrast83> I'm thinking it's more of a Xorg issue. Try #xorg?
<tahsin> ardchoille: http://pastebin.ca/511296
<tahsin> ardchoille: is it okay now ?
<ardchoille> tahsin: That looks good. Nwo save the file.
<tahsin> ok
<tahsin> ardchoille: done
<ardchoille> Nwo you have to restart X which requires you to logout and hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Contrast83> What's the problem you're trying to solve, tahsin? Just curious.
<tahsin> contrast83: failed to open a device or something
<ardchoille> Contrast83: KDE kept trying to initialise wacom devices (due to xorg content) and he doesn't have any
<tahsin> contrast83: im working with baghira at the moment
<tahsin> ardchoille: now...baghira
<Contrast83> Ohh ok. Was it causing serious problems, or just annoying, albeit harmless, errors when opening programs from the terminal?
<ardchoille> tahsin: RE: baghira, I do't want to risk giving you bad info, so it's probably better for you to follow that tutorial
<tahsin> ardchoille: okay no prob
<ardchoille> Seems to be better than I can help anyway
<rothchild> tahsin I just looked at the tutorial I'd say follow it up to stage 7 and then come back to us because the bits below there are a bit out of date
<ardchoille> rothchild: I'll probably be asking you questions about it too :)
<tahsin> rothchild: thanks let me come to step 7 first
<tahsin> lot of reading
<rothchild> no problem
<ardchoille> lol, this is just the beginning, my friend.
<rothchild> just go slow and concentrate on being accurate
<tahsin> i think i need help in step 2
<tahsin> from baghira has a session manager.......
<tahsin> furthermore i cant add apllets with the right click
<Blissex> as to Wacom device opens, by default they are configured in xorg.conf ''just in case'' but not many people have them. The relevant section of the 'xorg.conf' can be deleted and also the reference to it in the rest of the config.
<tahsin> ardchoillo: right click on the menu bar isnt working
<rothchild> tahsin sorry i'm stumped
<tahsin> rothchild: no prob
<tahsin> rothchild: but the right click on the panel menu isnt working
<rothchild> tahsin when I used baghiral I only used it for the look rather than the whole osx working practice, it's acually better when you build a hybrid imo
<tahsin> rothchild: so im unable to add any applet
<tahsin> i c
<sivaji> 64 bit processor consumes 64 bit to store a unit data in memory ,whereas 32bit processor consumes 32bit to store a unit of data , it means 64 bit is not efficient is it so
<rothchild> tahsin are you saying there is no rightclick menu or there is not the baghira applett to add?
<tahsin> rothchild: when i right click on the panel nothing happens
<tahsin> rothchild: but i guess an add applet option should be there right?
<rothchild> tahsin what happens if you rightclick on the regular kicker bar at the bottom of the screen?
<tahsin> rothchild: thats working fine ...i get the add applet option on the regular 1 but not on the top panel
<rothchild> can you see the baghira starter option in that menu?
<tahsin> rothchild: yes i can
<tahsin> rothchild: i think i got it working
<rothchild> tahin good stuff keep plugging away at it you'll be fine
<tahsin> rothchild: how do i shorten the panel
<tahsin> rothchild: shorten its length
<rothchild> I gotta go now sorry real world awaits!
<tahsin> rothchild: lol okay thanks for the help
<tahsin> cheers !
<rothchild> tahsin good luck!
<Ace2016> Hi all
<sivaji>  my system hang when i play games why ?
<Ace2016> can someone help me increase my refresh rate?  its stuck at 50 :( dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did not help
<Ace2016> sivaji: drivers?
<Ace2016> sivaji: is it an ati card?
<sivaji> no
<Ace2016> have you installed all the correct drivers? and can your system fast enough to run the game? (what game is it?)
<sivaji> how to install drivers
<Ace2016> sivaji: what graphics card do you have
<Ace2016> ???
<sivaji> i dont know
<troy> sivaji S3? ^)
<sivaji> i dont know is there any way to see graphic card installed or not
<troy> sivaji try to see on graphic card ))
<Ace2016> sivaji: run lspci  from konsole, from that list can you identify your graphics card?
<Jucato> the fact that you can see this on your monitor means you have a graphics card installed.
<Jucato> lspci | grep -i vga
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<sivaji> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<Jucato> troy: wow! smart guess :)
* Ace2016 wonders how troy knew
<troy> muahaaa
<tahsin> ardchoille: u there?
<tahsin> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<tahsin>   Major opcode:  144
<tahsin>   Minor opcode:  3
<tahsin>   Resource id:  0x0
<tahsin> Failed to open device
<sivaji> troy ple tell whether it is install or not
<tahsin> y do i get this ?
<troy> sivaji i'm sure that installed )))
<Ace2016> tahsin: ignore that, it does nothing
<sivaji> then why my system hang when i play 3d games
<troy> tahsin i'm have this trouble too )
<troy> sivaji cuz' your video very "fast"
<tahsin> ace2016: im working with baghira and it says me to type bab in konsole and when i typed that i got this
<troy> sivaji "fast" = damn old
<sivaji> troy i cant get u
<krysiu> hi all
<Ace2016> tahsin: its caused by the stupid wacom stuff ubuntu add to startup, so if you don't have a wacom tablet mouse thing it gives the error, quite simple to get rid of though
<troy> sivaji try to change your video card man
<sivaji> troy how
<tahsin> ace2016: i did that but im still having the error
<troy> sivaji for example buy )
<Jucato> Ace2016: it's not for wacom tablet though
<Ace2016> tahsin: run kdesu kwrite, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf, go down to the       Section "ServerLayout"   at the end, and put a # in front of: InputDevice     "stylus"   "cursor" and "eraser"     now restart the computer and they'll go away
<Jucato> Ace2016: he is gone
<Ace2016> :(
<sivaji> troy but windows supports all games
<Ace2016> what gave are you trying to play?
<troy> sivaji yeah..what's games?
<troy> sivaji zuma or smth else?
<sivaji> troy windows supports all games but kubuntu doesnt supports even 2d games
<Ace2016> bye all
<troy> sivaji what's games support windows
<troy> ?
<troy> sivaji cleverly opinion - install new drivers...but for this video......
<sivaji> troy windows supports all games need for speed , nightfire ,quake 3 arena
<Jucato> troy: the ones that were made in partnership with MS :D
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22563/ dpkg crashed
<troy> Jucato )))
<luke__> can somebody please tell me how to downgrade Feisty from KDE 3.5.7 to KDE 3.5.6
<luke__> KDE 3.5.7 causes more problems than it solves
<sivaji> troy: ple help me see that link
<Admiral_Chicago> for some reason I keep expecting someone to yell "Jucato!! :)"
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: intelikey's not here :)
<Admiral_Chicago> haha.
<belsebub> after an upgrade from edgy to feisty yesterday, i can no longer post  in my forum... (apache 2 -> 2.2 is the most apparent change, but i've configured those the same)
<AFaith> hello people!i've got a question about KDE
<AFaith> is it really thatthe 3.5.7 version was launched ?
<AFaith> btw, hello Admiral_Chicago! i know you :P
<Admiral_Chicago> AFaith: yes 3.5.7 is the latest version, it has kubuntu packages as well
<belsebub> the forum software is xennobb, which official website is offline
<AFaith> Admiral_Chicago: kubuntu packages :D ?
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu.org
<Admiral_Chicago> the news is on there and it'll link you to the latest repo
<AFaith> i see :-?
<AFaith> any personal impressions about kde 3.5.7 for kubuntu ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't noticed a big difference at all
<belsebub> aren't they just fixing bugs now in 3.5.x
<Jucato> they sneaked in a few small new features too
<AFaith> i see... i
<AFaith> i'm waiting for kde4
<AFaith> i've heard that will be a very very different release
<Jucato> longish wait :)
<belsebub> we all do :)
<AFaith> i might say revolutionary
<Jucato> of course it will be very very different
<Jucato> hm.. revolutionary? don't expect too much from the 4.0 release
<AFaith> have you used the alpha/beta release ?
<AFaith> Jucato: why not ?
* Jucato goes into tutorial mode
<Admiral_Chicago> AFaith: i used the alpha, catostophic failure...nothing launched
<stuwar44> kde4 is not kde4.0
<Jucato> KDE 4 refers to the *whole* release cycle for the KDE 4 series
<Jucato> and as stuwar44 said, KDE 4 is not KDE 4.0
<AFaith> a bit confused
<Jucato> KDE 4.0 is the first (major) release for the KDE 4 series
<AFaith> are you telling me that kde4 is not the same with kde 4.0
<stuwar44> kde4 is kde4.0, kde4.1 and so on
<Jucato> AFaith: technically, yes
<stuwar44> the best version will be the kde 4.6 or so
<stuwar44> the latest before kde 5
<Jucato> KDE 4 refers to the *whole* release cycle for the KDE 4 series: KDE 4.0, KDE 4.0.1, etc. KDE 4.1, KDE 4.1.1, etc. up to KDE 4.x
<Jucato> AFaith: KDE 4 is a "life cycle". KDE 4.0 up to KDE 4.whatever are release for the KDE 4 cycle
<AFaith> i see...
<erik_> hi all
<Jucato> AFaith: the reason I said not to expect too much from KDE 4.0 is that it's the first release. they are treading on new territory so it might not be as smooth as expected
<AFaith> Admiral_Chicago: you've told me that the alpha is catastrophic ... why ?
<erik_> can I have a question ?
<Admiral_Chicago> it launched kicker and crashed X and returned me to KDM
<Admiral_Chicago> erik_: ask
<AFaith> Jucato: i was expecting new features, not stability :P
<Jucato> AFaith: also, some of the planned features for KDE 4 will not make it to KDE 4.0, but for the following releases
<Jucato> AFaith: like I said, not all new/planned features
<Jucato> erik_: go ahead and ask :)
<AFaith> !question | erik_:
<ubotu> erik_:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erik_> I have a new feisty on my new travelmate 6410 laptop
<erik_> sound does not work :(
<AFaith> erik_: what does lspci is saying to you ?
<Jucato> AFaith: and even if they do make it in KDE 4.0, they are not promised to be in their final state. expect things to settle down around 4.1
<erik_> it has: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<erik_> my kernel is 2.6.20-16-386
<belsebub> any ideas where i can get help with xennobb?
<AFaith> Jucato: i see ... so i wanted to use again kde, but the new version .. and you're pre-advice (if i can name it like this) it's to wait until 4.1
<AFaith> erik_: what is google saying about your problem ?
<AFaith> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<AFaith> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AFaith> !intel audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AFaith> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erik_> I've found these: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+question/6436
<Jucato> AFaith: not really. you can safely use 4.0. I'm just saying don't expect that 4.0 *is* *THE* KDE 4 :)
<Admiral_Chicago> erik_: why don't you request a support ticket on LP, they may be able to help as well
<Admiral_Chicago> anyways. /me is off till tomorrow
<AFaith> ok Jucato! now i've understood the meaning of KDE4 and KDE 4.0
<Jucato> bye Admiral_Chicago!
<AFaith> bye bye Admiral_Chicago!
<erik_> Admiral_Chicago: just tried here first
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<Admiral_Chicago> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AFaith> nice talking to you again
<Admiral_Chicago> erik_: those links above might help
<Jucato> AFaith: but don't worry. I'm sure the KDE devs will try to stabilize and put in new features ASAP.
<erik_> ok, I'm checking it
<Jucato> AFaith: there are still a lot of great things to look forward to, even just in KDE 4.0
<erik_> coming back, if it still does not work :)
<AFaith> Jucato: have you used the alpha release ?
<Jucato> just slightly
<AFaith> and your personal impression ?
<AFaith> apt-get install php5-cgi php5-mysql php5-gd php5
<AFaith> oh, sorry :P wrong window :))
<Jucato> personal impression? "it's alpha" :)
<AFaith> lol
<Jucato> it runs, it breaks, it crashes, it wows, it disapoints. it's alpha :)
<henri__> hi, does anyone know how to add "kerry beagle - disable" button in konqueror
<AFaith> :))
<AFaith> nice description
<AFaith> have you spotted new programs ?
<Jucato> well the live cd had lots of it, but I didn't really take a look into them. I did try krunner (the new Run Command "and more" app)
<henri__> Does anyone know how to add "kerry beagle - disable" button in konqueror, so the page doesn't get indexed?
* Jucato is not familiar with kerry. sorry
<AFaith> i see... you're making me curious lol!!! and i'm a curios guy :))
<logixoul> moin. sound input from my mic only works when the red led for "capture" in kmix is ON. however, when I turn it on, it goes instantly off again. any fix?
<AFaith> logixoul: i've got the same problem a few months ago
<AFaith> i'm also interested to find out an answer
<logixoul> aha
<AFaith> logixoul: if i remember well, i've tried alsaconf in Konsole
<AFaith> nop
<AFaith> not alsaconf
<AFaith> the console method to setup the volume
<logixoul> alsamixer?
<AFaith> i don't remember the exact command now ...
<AFaith> yes
<AFaith> alsamixer!
<logixoul> yeah, I'm installing that now
<AFaith> :P
<LjL> ubotwo part
<logixoul> qamix too
<brandon> what can be wrong with caffine it wont play my movie?
<logixoul> what error message does kaffeine show?
<brandon> source cant be read
<logixoul> what are you trying to play?
<AFaith> where is that *source* located ?
<dromer> ok, the weirdest thing; I bought a 2nd hand 2.5" hd for my ancient laptop and tried to partition it, then it disappeared from fdisk -l o.O
<brandon> crank
<dromer> here's what I did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22564/
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotwo]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<brandon> u there?/
<logixoul> AFaith: works fine with qamix =)
<logixoul> brandon: aaah, you mean the Crank movie? heh. ok, answer AFaith's question now...
<logixoul> (boy that movie ruled =)
<brandon> yea
<brandon> where do u download afaith
<logixoul> huh?
<logixoul> AFaith is one of the guys in this chat
<brandon> oh thoughht it was program
<brandon> what do i use to view my dvd
<logixoul> kaffeine
<brandon> it wont work
<logixoul> oh fuck that
<AFaith> sorry ... got to go
<AFaith> brb
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<erik_> so, alsamixer shows that PCM, Front, CD, PC Speaker is on, and has around -8 dB
<erik_> my snd_hda_intel module is loaded, and it is used
<erik_> aplay -l shows my card0 as the Intel HDA device
<erik_> what else can be wrong ?
<erik_> going crazy :)
<ahmed> guys , wat was to type in terminal to get to the sound manager of realtek ??
<kevin> what a boring place
<hauppage> hi how do i make a Conexant Dynalink 56pmi modem work (pci) ?
<kevin> no ide
<italo> hallo
<kevin> No one talks here..its a bit gay
<manwithaface> ollah
<henri__> Does anyone know how to add "kerry beagle - disable" button in konqueror, so the page doesn't get indexed?
<kristjan_> !beagle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beagle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahmed> does any one know how to access the realtek / alsa mixer fromthe terminal ?
<manwithaface> henri_: what are you trying to hide?
<kristjan_> ahmed: run alsamixer
<kristjan_> !desktop search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Castor_Troy> who's know: xmms menu looks strange - unexplained simbols...few days later all be ok..
<ahmed> ubuntustudio support here ??
<Jucato> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<manwithaface> ahmed: whats the question?
<ahmed> i installed ubuntu studio on ubuntu using the repo
<ahmed> then i installed kde..
<ahmed> and it seems that studio stuff are working better with gnome
<manwithaface> so now you have kubuntustudio
<ahmed> is kde messing studio  ??
<ahmed> well not exactly
<ahmed> no studo theme for kde
<ahmed> studio*
<manwithaface> true, it is a metacity theme
<manwithaface> perhaps someone has posted a studio kde theme on kde-look.org though
<Cugel> If anyone knows of a better script for putting the track you're listening with Amarok to Konversation, I'd be pleased to know!
<frojnd> I've downloaded remuco-server-amarok_0.4.3.1-0ubuntu2feisty_i386.deb  how can I install that kind of programs?
<frojnd> chmod x remuco-server-amarok_0.4.3.1-0ubuntu2feisty_i386.deb  ?
<frojnd> and than .remuco-server-amarok_0.4.3.1-0ubuntu2feisty_i386.deb ?
<Jucato> frojnd: right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> install package
<Jucato> or "sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<Jucato> er no quotes
<frojnd> ok tnx
<boubbin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boubbin> i cant find the "System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager" in kubuntu
<mats> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> boubbin: becuase that's only for Ubuntu
<logixoul> hi. I'm no longer asked for the root password for adminitstrative tasks in my Feisty. Now, I *love* that :) but am I not in a security risk?
<logixoul> like, can't I be hacked or something?
<logixoul> administrative*
<AFaith> here again
<AFaith> logixoul: you might be ;)
<brandon> yea
<mats> you still have to login with a pass?
<logixoul> mats: my kdm is set to autologin
<brandon> hey faith
<mats> logixoul: ok, then you should close sshd and hope no one other than you gets their hand on your oc
<mats> pc
<brandon> how do u navgate to the desktop with the terminal program
<mats> ;)
<mats> ls Desktop/  ?
<brandon>  how do u navgate to the desktop with the terminal program
<brandon>  how do u navgate to the desktop with the terminal program
<brandon>  how do u navgate to the desktop with the terminal program
<logixoul> moron.
<kristjan_> cd Desktop
<Jucato> brandon: cd ~/Desktop
<AFaith> brandon: try not to spam this channel
<AFaith> cd ~/Desktop
<AFaith> like Jucato said
<Jucato> brandon: and please don't keep on repeating the same question per second
<henri__> Does anyone know how to add "kerry beagle - disable" button in konqueror, so the page doesn't get indexed?
<brandon> well if u answered it i wouldnt have 2
<mats> jerk.
<Jucato> !patience | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Castor_Troy> does anybody know how i can configure WeatherWatch karamba widget?
<logixoul> Castor_Troy: rightclick->configure, I suppose =)
<Castor_Troy> logixoul, button configure isnt active (
<Zeelot> hmm
<logixoul> Castor_Troy: hmm, have you checked this applet's KDE-Apps page? it probably contains instructions ;)
<Zeelot> the menu on my konversation vanished...???anyone know what's going on?
<mats> is there conf-file in  ~/etc ?
<Castor_Troy> logixoul no ideas there (((
<logixoul> mats: ~/etc ? I don't have this dir, what's supposed to be in there?
<logixoul> Zeelot: ctrl+m to get it back
<^RiaN^> mats: how to install java in .bin format
<Zeelot> yay *_*
<BluesKaj> Zeelot, settings / hide-unhide menubar
<Zeelot> thanks
<logixoul> BluesKaj: lol...
<Jucato> BluesKaj: how can he go to Settings?
<logixoul> exactly...
<mats> logixoul: hiih, i ment /etc ;)
<logixoul> Castor_Troy: can I have a link to this please?
<logixoul> mats ;)
<Castor_Troy> logixoul sec
<BluesKaj> <---hehe , thot he was talking about the icons
<logixoul> the toolbar? right.
<AFaith> hello BluesKaj!
<AFaith> remember me :P ?
<BluesKaj> <--old windows guy ,ppl have to forgive me
<AFaith> huh ? o.0
<BluesKaj> hi AFaith
<Jucato> BluesKaj: we don't easily forgive :)
<BluesKaj> tuff :)
<AFaith> BluesKaj: are you reffering to me in this reply : <--old windows guy ,ppl have to forgive me
<BluesKaj> nope
<logixoul> AFaith: nope, to Jucato =)
<AFaith> oh =) lol
<AFaith> !lag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Castor_Troy> logixoul: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/WeatherWatch?content=16396
<AFaith> how do i check my lag ?
<mats> http://www.latimes.com/news/printedition/california/la-me-whales26may26,1,497053.story?coll=la-headlines-pe-california what a 1. news from google ;D "Whales get a holiday break"
<Jucato> AFaith: /ping AFaith
<logixoul> AFaith: if you're using konversation, see the statusbar
<AFaith> Jucato & logixoul : i'm using gaim 2.0.0beta6
<AFaith> 1 secound :P
<BluesKaj> gaim? ..why ?
<logixoul> Castor_Troy: apparently this one doesn't allow configuration. try Liquid Weather ++
<AFaith> BluesKaj: because i'm using Gnome now (ubuntu feisty)
<logixoul> traitor!
* logixoul ducks
<AFaith> but #kubuntu is a really nice channel and i like it here
<BluesKaj> bah...goto #ubuntu then :)
<logixoul> dude, gotos are evil
<AFaith> logixoul: though i use Gnome, i like KDE ... let's say i'm forced to use gnome for the moment
<logixoul> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2819 <--- woah cool =)
<Castor_Troy> logixoul thx
<logixoul> Castor_Troy: np
<^RiaN^> logixoul:  what's linux software like directx on linux
<^RiaN^> logixoul:  what's linux software like directx on windows
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: OpenGL for the DirectShow part
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: OpenAL for the audio part
<logixoul> etc
<^RiaN^> how can i get it
<BluesKaj> <---not a "dude" ...old retired guy maybe , but no "dude"
<AFaith> BluesKaj: i really like this channel. in #ubuntu is ... bleah ... to bussy channel :)
<logixoul> BluesKaj: ah heh ;) I'm 17
<^RiaN^> logixoul:  can i use adept-manager for that
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: why?
<BluesKaj> yeah , busy cuz gnome is unfamiliar territory when you migrate from windows
<^RiaN^> so, what should i do
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: what is your ultimate desire?
<AFaith> BluesKaj: yes, but *buntu is the most userfriendly disitribution that you migrate from windows
<logixoul> er, that sounded wrong.
<GrueTamer> BluesKaj: well, i dont quite know whats happening, but i wish you luck migrating from windows, its worth it
<BluesKaj> AFaith, Kubuntu is
<AFaith> many n00bs consider kubuntu another distribution ... not ubuntu with kde
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: you just wanna play a game or something?
<^RiaN^> yes
<GrueTamer> AFaith: hehe, ill drink to that :)
<AFaith> BluesKaj: i've said *buntu (including ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu, the official ubuntu releases)
<brandon> where is Mozilla plugins directory?
<BluesKaj> been in kubuntu for about 9mos now
<AFaith> GrueTamer: :P why ?
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: if you use adept to install the game, any dependencies (such as opengl) will be automagically installed
<brandon>  where is Mozilla plugins directory?
<AFaith> brandon: check ~/.mozilla
<^RiaN^> logixoul: yes for game
<GrueTamer> ive been trying to help someone convert to linux, and they keep telling me that kubuntu is an easier linux distro to use
<AFaith> GrueTamer: and it is!
<GrueTamer> not for me
<AFaith> but the latest kubuntu i've used (dapper) had a few problems
<brandon> kubuntu's kde is a lot like windows
<AFaith> GrueTamer: whats your problem then ?
<logixoul> brandon: just so you know, asking the same question with less than 10 minutes in between makes you look like a fucking idiot. stop it, and be patient. Don't polute the channel, other people are also trying to have conversations here.
<GrueTamer> problems? no, no problems
<^RiaN^> logixoul: how about gunbound
<GrueTamer> i just think that wmii, icewm, and fluxbox/blackbox/whatever other *box is easier for me
<^RiaN^> logixoul: how to install it
<PriceChild> !ohmy | logixoul
<ubotu> logixoul: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: try adept
<BluesKaj> GrueTamer, so the pubilicity says ...easier to install maybe , not so arcane , understandable terms are used as opposed to debian, where you need a linux dictionary to figure out what the instructions mean
<logixoul> PriceChild: hmm... but then again, are there ops to filter out people like brandon?
<AFaith> GrueTamer: are you telling me that kde is to hard for you o.0 ?
<^RiaN^> logixoul: how to install gunbound i mean
<AFaith> *to difficult to use
<GrueTamer> nah
<^RiaN^> i just done with ragnarok
<PriceChild> logixoul, if you have a problem with a user then please contact an op. (/msg chanserv access #channel list)
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: adept is the tool you generally use to install stuff.
<GrueTamer> its not hard, i just prefer other things, and im so used to wmii and its ways that its easier for me
<GrueTamer> same with the others
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: including games
<logixoul> PriceChild: good call, thanks
<^RiaN^> but i want to install game gunbound
<AFaith> i see ... you preffer lightweight
<GrueTamer> yeah
<GrueTamer> i come in here mostly to help people out
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: what part of "use adept to install gunbound" is so hard to understand?
* GrueTamer has used kde extensively in the past
<^RiaN^> no
<logixoul> GrueTamer: lol man, nice nick. I keep reading it as TrueGamer, it makes sense either way :)
<^RiaN^> i've download the gunbound
<GrueTamer> hahaha
<^RiaN^> and want to install it
<GrueTamer> isnt gunbound a windows game?
<^RiaN^> yes
<^RiaN^> how to run it on linux
<GrueTamer> you could try wine
<^RiaN^> i do
<GrueTamer> and just clickin on the installer doesnt work?
<BluesKaj> gamerz.... bah , get an xbox!
<^RiaN^> but it say "make sure your x server installed and $DISPLAY correctly
<BluesKaj> :)
<GrueTamer> ive got a 360 right next to me...gotta love GoW
<BluesKaj> bye
<frojnd> wha does that mean? Device search job /home/q/.kde/share/apps/kbluetoothd/discovery_jobs/test1 returned with error code 127.
<logixoul> ^RiaN^: windows games generally don't work on linux. If you try wine, there's a small chance that it might still work (buggy though). Either that or you could buy Cedega or Crossover Office so the likelihood that the game works is better.
<BluesKaj> frojnd, unless you have bluetooth ,mignore it
<Sarazar> Diablo II works fine on my ubuntu machine thank you
<^RiaN^> i've try many emulator
<frojnd> BluesKaj: I have bluet tooth..
<GrueTamer> ut2k4 works...oh, wait, its linux native :)
<^RiaN^> cadega, crossover, and wine
<GrueTamer> ^RiaN^: wine is not an emulator
<frojnd> BluesKaj: I wanna conncet nokia and my computer..
<GrueTamer> its what wine stands for :)
<^RiaN^> oo
<AFaith> hey, i've seend that you're talking about games :P
<^RiaN^> where must i download wine in .deb
<AFaith> recomand me a few ones :)
<logixoul> GrueTamer: is there a word that means "app that runs apps on a platform they weren't written to run on" then? :)
<^RiaN^> oo
* ^RiaN^ is indonesian
<^RiaN^> my english is not to good
<^RiaN^> :)
<^RiaN^> sory
<BluesKaj> ^RiaN^, google for wine repository
<GrueTamer> logixoul: correct me if im wrong, but i think wine like, runs a windows program compliant API to run the windows programs
<logixoul> AFaith: openarena, nexuiz, tremulous, liquidwar, netpanzer, vegastrike, xmoto
<AFaith> i've tryied Planet Penguin Racer (awsome), frozen buble (funny) but i wand more :P
<compilerwriter> Would some one please tell me difference between the suspend and Hibernate options at the logout screen?
<GrueTamer> alien arena is good, but its not in apt
<^RiaN^> how alien it size
<AFaith> logixoul: nexuiz it's not running smoothly on my lod GeForce4 :(
<ctothej> After plugging in a usb hard drive into my external creative-based usb sound card, the sound card is no longer recognized. I think plugging in the usb drive could have been the cause, but am not positive. How can I reenable the usb sound card? it is no longer listed as a device in the sound config.
<GrueTamer> nexuiz runs alright for me, but not great
<logixoul> AFaith: disable "OpenGL 2.0 shaders" in the settings to fix that =)
* GrueTamer fumbles around for the link to the alien arena website
<AFaith> logixoul: tell me more about : openarena, tremulous, liquidwar, netpanzer, vegastrike and xmoto please :P
<AFaith> logixoul: i've removed it :-"
<logixoul> AFaith: openarena is like quake 3 only it doesn't look as cool.
<GrueTamer> openarena is like a free gpl compliant quake 3
<logixoul> AFaith: tremulous is aliens vs humans with strategy elements
<GrueTamer> tremulous is aliens vs humans kind of like gloom and natural selection, with bad antilag
<GrueTamer> xmoto is a motorcross game with like, a thousand levels, VERY FUN
<logixoul> AFaith: liquidwar is reaaaaly fun small game with lots of thinking where you try to eat you enemy's liquid
<logixoul> AFaith: netpanzer is a strategy like Panzer General which I haven't played much but seems okay
<logixoul> AFaith: vegastrike is like Freelancer, but *really* buggy
<GrueTamer> ive heard that Alien Arena is gonna be in apt soon, just makin .deb files for it
<logixoul> AFaith: xmoto is a 2d motor game where you collect, uh, strawberries oO
<^RiaN^> really
<^RiaN^> lol
<GrueTamer> xmoto is the best on that list, i think
* logixoul likes openarena and liquidwar best
<GrueTamer> because you never run out of levels to play
<AFaith> ok, i'll google them :P
<frojnd> if I wanna install more than 2 packages at the same time, what is the command ?
<logixoul> AFaith: no, just install them with Adept ;)
<GrueTamer> make sure you dont get xmoto from apt, though, unless they have the newest version in it now
<AFaith> i can find them in apt repos :O ?
<GrueTamer> all of them
<logixoul> AFaith: huh, weird
<AFaith> wow!!!
<AFaith> nice!
<GrueTamer> but unless xmoto is at version 0.2.7, dont get it
<GrueTamer> theres deb files on the site to get instead, but i bet they updated that by now
<AFaith> lets try again with nexuiz :P
<GrueTamer> (in the apt repos, at least)
<chuen> Hi - can anyone help me with a 'boot' problem?
<^RiaN^> torcs is good too
<GrueTamer> AFaith: http://red.planetarena.org   i found that alien arena's website, it comes in a zip file...or you could get it from svn and then compile the linux binaries
<GrueTamer> for an extra new version
<AFaith> i see :-?
<AFaith> but for the moment i'm installing nexuiz again :P and i'm trying to disable open gl 2.0
<AFaith> :D
<GrueTamer> suit yourself
<AFaith> but a racing game ? like need for speed or something like this ?
<GrueTamer> ugh, good racing games are hard to find
<GrueTamer> tuxracer was pretty lame, but you could give it a try
<logixoul> AFaith: no, torcs sucks. no match to NFS :(
* GrueTamer prefers burnout, but thats a discussion for another day
<logixoul> gotta try that one
* logixoul bbl
<AFaith> see`ya logixoul! thanks for the tips you've gave me :P
<guille> hi
<AFaith> GrueTamer: tuxracer ... pretty lame, but not so good
<AFaith> *bad
<AFaith> hi guille!
<frojnd> where can I get package libbluetooth2-dev  and if I find it in .deb file. Can I install it with dpkg so when I will install other program this dependence libbluetooth2-dev will be recognized as installed... ?? any ideas
<pointwood> anyone upgraded to kde 3.5.7? works without problems?
<AFaith> GrueTamer: i've played a racing game in mandriva a few months ago .. but i was controlling the car by maus
<AFaith> *mouse
<GrueTamer> weird
<AFaith> pointwood: someone complained earlier that there are a lot of bugs in kde 3.5.7
<pointwood> ok
<guille> pointwood: the packages aren't in kubuntu repositories
<pointwood> I will not upgrade then
<guille> I can't close apps using the task bar, when I open the menu with right click, "close" option is disabled (grey color), is there a solution?
<pointwood> guille: I know, you have to add an extra repo
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> grr
<pointwood> heh
<Hobbsee> pointwood: /topic
<Hobbsee> we used to have factoids for it
<Hobbsee> yes, there are some bugs in it
<AFaith> see`ya soon ... i'm trying nexuiz now :P
<guille> anyone can close windows making right click on the task bar->close
<dthacker> h
<dthacker> hello
* dthacker needs more coffee
<Jahmon> can anyone remind me of what command i have to type in the konsole to see the errors i see when kubuntu boots (when i see the upsplash)
<dthacker> Jahmon: dmesg
<Jahmon> thanks a lot !
<dthacker> Jahmon: np :)
<boubbin> Jucato how to install nvidia drivers then ?
<Jucato> boubbin: same way as always
<boubbin> you mean with adept ?
<boubbin> by thw wiki ?
<Jucato> nvidia-glx
<boubbin> legacy actually.
<Jucato> or nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new
<boubbin> but its the same
<boubbin> i still have to do some commandline settings ?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> not sure if Monitor & Display covers it though
<Jucato> I mean after nvidia-glx-legacy is installed
<BluesKaj> Hobbsee, just use apt : sudoa apt-get upgrade , after you  copy these debs into your sources list and apt-get update
<Jucato> and don't forget to install linux-restriced-modules-generic
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks ;)
<Hobbsee> BluesKaj: i'm running gutsy
* Hobbsee just uploaded kdepim in gutsy, incidently.
<BluesKaj> Hobbsee, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<Hobbsee> BluesKaj: indeed.
* Hobbsee checks if it says gutsy yet
<BluesKaj> why so soon Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> should say is uploaded.  it's finished
<Hobbsee> why so soon what?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nah. I don't think Riddell includes ubuntu+1 kde versions in the announcements either
<BluesKaj> gutsy
<boubbin> Jucato yeah.
<dthacker> are there daily build for gutsy already?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it is there
<Jucato> the presumption is that the devel version always gets the latest
<Hobbsee> dthacker: no.  you can dist-upgrade though
<Jucato> lol /me checks
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that
<Jucato> (it also prevents unknowing users from mistaking a devel version as the latest stable version :P)
<Jucato> s/prevents/protects/
<BluesKaj> Hobbsee, is it stable? and what about hardware recognition ?
<Hobbsee> BluesKaj: it's not stable.
<BluesKaj> I hope the new linux drivers that ATI claims they are writing for the open source commmunity are included in the final release ...at least ones that work :)
<harmental> hey guys...i have a strange problem with my wifi connection....
<Jucato> BluesKaj: depends a lot on when they release it, how (the license) they release it, and who will package it
<harmental> my pc connects automatically at startup to my router...
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: where can I find some details?
<harmental> but i can access the internet
<BluesKaj> hate like hell to go out and buy a nVidia graphics card only to have ATI finally do right by their customers who prefer linux
<harmental> i have to disconnect and reconnect manually to make it work...
<harmental> any ideas?
<dthacker> harmental: is that *can't* access the internet?
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, maybe google , the ATI chief made an anouncement at some conference a few weeks ago
<harmental> dthacker: yeap....sorry (if it werent the case...i wouldn have a problem at all ;op)
<federica> hi
<federica> just installed kubuntu, i can surf with firefox and update with apt but can't surf with konqueror
<dthacker> harmental: what was the last setting you changed or package you upgraded?
<dettoaltrimenti> when I try to burn a dvd, in gnomebaker or brasero, I get this error- :-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h] : Input/output error
<BluesKaj> ATI - LINUX :  http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers/
<AFaith> GrueTamer: are you online ?
<harmental> i updated to edgy...
<harmental> back then i couldnt get my box to automatically at startup....
<makuseru> where are KDM themes located?
<AFaith> dettoaltrimenti: why don't you try with k3b ?
<AFaith> can anyone else help me with a little problem with nexuiz ?
<AFaith> it runs so slowly :(
<harmental> then i tried disabling the ethernet connection because i read somewhere that there may be conflicts when using a pcmcia card...
<AFaith> when i'm not fireing (or other opponents) it runs smoothly, almost 100fps, but when fires are shot ... it shows me as little as 2-3 fps
<harmental> then i tried reconfiguring from scratch my wifi connection....
<frojnd> hm, how can I find alsa-plugins folder?? I was trying to install bluetooth headset by this tutorial: http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html
<harmental> and here i am....
<dthacker> harmental: ok, that's a lot of upgrade. :)  Can you ping your router/firewall?  If you can, can you ping something on the internet?
<dettoaltrimenti> AFaith- exact same error with k3b
<AFaith> dettoaltrimenti: is your dvd-rw drive working
<AFaith> no one can help me ?
<AFaith> please, i'm "desperate" :P
<dettoaltrimenti> it reads dvds fine, and it has never had a problem before burning them
<m1sha> I can't log into kde, any ideas?
<harmental> dthacker: i would have to reboot my box to reproduce the error.....
<harmental> how can i ping the internet and my router?
<dthacker> harmental: do you know the ip address of your router?
<m1sha> harmental $ping 192.168.1.254 (the default for most routers)
* dthacker has seen many default to 192.168.0.1 and 1.1, so it's best to know the address.....
<brandon> i am having problems with beryl can anyone help?
<m1sha> brandon if you explain what your problems are
<brandon> whenever i go into it the screen turns white
<guille> anyone can close windows making right click on the application in the task bar->close in the menu?
<brandon> i am on feisty fawn latest version with amd 64
<makuseru> where are KDM themes located?
<brandon> graphics are ati radeon xpress 200
<makuseru> you need fglrx
<dthacker> makuseru: themes.kde.org
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> not a website
<makuseru> i mean the folder
<brandon> i need  fglrx
<makuseru> yes
<brandon> where do i get it?
<makuseru> google
<m1sha> so can anyone help me get kde to start?
<makuseru> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vitto> m1sha
<dthacker> m1sha: you need to give us more info, please?
<LjL> nazi_, change your nickname please
<m1sha> dthacker sure, from the standard login screen if I try to log in any account screen goes black and it bring me back to the start, I can only get in if I boot single user mode and login as root
<makuseru> LjL: wtf. why would someone have that name
<LjL> which is why i told him to change it
<guille> hehe
<makuseru> any mods in here?
<Jucato> makuseru: you were talking to one
<dthacker> m1sha: sounds like kde can't start session.  Any recent changes?
<makuseru> is he?
<makuseru> i didnt know
<makuseru> the only person i know around here as a mod is you Jucato
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato hides
<makuseru> since your always on
<dthacker> kubunu mods speak softly and carry a big K
<makuseru> Jucato: is dr_willis a mod?
<hyper_ch> dthacker: like Kjucato
<dthacker> hehe
<Jucato> hyper_ch: that'd be JuKato :)
<Jucato> makuseru: nope
<makuseru> hes just someone who hels ALOT?
* Dr_willis mods makuseru 
<makuseru> ha
<Jucato> yeah, he "hels" a lot :)
* hyper_ch changes nick to hyper_Kh
<makuseru> oops
<makuseru> helps*
<Dr_willis> heck for 2 mo i was rarely in here.
<hyper_ch> ;)
<makuseru> everytime im in here you are
<makuseru> helping people
<makuseru> speaking of help, where are KDM themes located?
<Jucato> makuseru: /usr/share/apps/kdm
<Dr_willis> use the locate command - thats how i always got ot find them
<Dr_willis> :)
<makuseru> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> from the top of my head, so might be a bit wrong
<m1sha> dthacker I can't think of any, I tried deleting my .kde to see if it was a bad setting as well
<Jucato> but definitely in /usr :)
<dthacker> ooo, I was wrong. on the net themes are at kde-look.org
<aka_dennister> Dr_willis: good morning! just the person i was hoping to see :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you have a patient :)
<aka_dennister> still trying to figure out why flash sound works as this new user, and why it simply wont as my normal user
<aka_dennister> Jucato: yes, me! lol
<makuseru> well Jucato and Dr_wills: you have good days, im off to spread the word of the Buntu
<hyper_ch> aka_dennister: maybe flash doesn't like your normal user...
<Jucato> makuseru: the source be with you
<dthacker> m1sha: is .kde re-created on login?  That might be contributing.  I think you're past my knowledge, though
<makuseru> hahaha
<aka_dennister> haha...it liked it at first...guess i offended it somehow and it will only date me in disguise now\
<dthacker> me asks for help in helping m1sha
<m1sha> dthacker AFIAK it is. thanks anyway
<c1|freaky> someone here familiar with KDevelop? I'm wondering if theres any "simple template" where you just get the general structure of a program created (like the Hello World template but without the Hello World code? (i know i could just delete that code but maybe theres some "optimized" template just for general project creation without unneccessary code prewritten?
<aka_dennister> any ideas ppl? Ive already made sure my .mozilla directory is identical in both home directories
<m1sha> aka_dennister maybe you are running some app that takes over sound?
<mweijts> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<m1sha> and can someone please help me out here? running irc/msn/web in a terminal is fun for a while but it's not great long term
<aka_dennister> possibly...but that would be really hard to determine...I running the same apps in this user, and they give up the sound
<aka_dennister> i scared the doc away...:( 2nd time this week ive been determined to be a difficult patient :(
<aka_dennister> lol
<BluesKaj> aka_dennister, doctors need difficult patients , even if it's just to remind them that they aren't gods :)
<aka_dennister> hey BluesKaj :) gm
<BluesKaj> 'morning dennister :)
<aka_dennister> somehow i don think they see it that way...
<aka_dennister> very iiiinnnnnnnnnnteresting...:)
<Graham> Hey, newbie question here, where does Wine store icons?
<BluesKaj> most medical docs are warped in some manner :)
<stdin> Graham: in ~/.local/share/icons/ I should think
<BluesKaj> in the wine store .. ;)
<aka_dennister> yes, but I said ancel all my appointments"to the eye institute...just now i was making a joke about Dr_willis
<Graham> stdin: You're a good man.
<Graham> Thanks.
<stdin> :)
<aka_dennister> ahhhhhhh, but maybe stdin can help me :)
<aka_dennister> good morning!
<stdin> afternoon :)
<Jucato> where's genii when you need caffeine!?! :(
<stdin> damn, now I want coffee
<aka_dennister> so genii is still coming around? i thought hed hidden himself for good
<Jucato> haven't seen him for a few days now
<Jucato> but then again I've been busy myself...
<aka_dennister> well, he was literally hanging up on me back when i was still working with him at the office
<stdin> hmm, even SeenServ hasn't seen him
<aka_dennister> but i quit that farce of a nonprofit, so don care anymore
<BluesKaj> genii comes around about once/wk it seems
<BluesKaj> farce of a nonprofit ?
<aka_dennister> here my problem de jour: the only thing that has gotten me any closer to getting sound back in my flash movies (youtube/others) was Dr_willis' suggestion to see if it worked as a new user; it did, all the same apps have working sound
<BluesKaj> ohoh, the permissions tangle :(
<aka_dennister> however, i can for the life of me find out what different with this new user and my old regular user
<stdin> aka_dennister: hmm, maybe try changing ' FIREFOX_DSP="none" ' to ' FIREFOX_DSP="artsdsp" ' in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (or put it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc)
<aka_dennister> but the interesting symptom ive just discovered is that, with this new user, firefox doesn let go of the sound until i close firefox
<aka_dennister> stdin: thx; will try that
<aka_dennister> certainly i done a locate before, and the only firefoxrc file in the whole pc had the dsp to none
<stdin> that's the default, yes
<stdin> change it to artsdsp
<aka_dennister> ok, flash sound is still working after the change for this user...will have to log out to see if it helps with the main user...be right back
<thotel2> hello
<thotel2> ho hase never uses VirtualBox on feisty
<thotel2> ?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<busfahrer> I see lots of KDE packages have been updated, any special reason?
<stdin> are you using the 3.5.7 packages?
<busfahrer> no, regular stuff
<stdin> hmm, take a look at the changelogs then
<stdin> aptitude changelog [package] 
<dennister> stdin: nope, didn't work...have tried all sorts of things with /etc/firefox/firefoxrc now
<stdin> hmm, that's strange
<dennister> certainly the speakers and sound card does *not* get released if firefox is still running and I try to use the sound with another multimedia app
<stdin> the only thing I can think of is to make sure you are in the same groups as the new user
<dennister> stdin: way ahead of you; did that before i even came into the chartoom
<dennister> *chatroom
<Qoole> hi there, I have setup an LTSP server (Kraken). The server logs on to our domain successfully as do the LTSP clients. could anyone talk me through setting up pam_mount to automatically mount home dirs on login?
<dennister> perhaps i should just copy a lot of stuff from my normal user's home to the new user
<stdin> dennister: that's probably the quickest fix
<dennister> yeah...there's only so much someone should really be expected to troubleshoot
<blackflag> I have a DNS problem. I have another network with vpn connected. In my lan there is a DNS forwarding to the DNS Server in another LAN
<blackflag> I can do nslookup dig all is running fine. its .local tld
<busfahrer> When I remove an *unused* SATA controller from my system, I only got a blank screen with a blinking cursor instead of GRUB. Any ideas?
<blackflag> but when I try to reach the server with a browser then the .local server isnt reachabel. How could this be?
<blackflag> I tried firefox and konqueror
<blackflag> Can someone help?
<blackflag> I can get the webserver there with IP but not via DNS
<balaji> hi friends
<balaji> how to mount a 80 Gb hardrive
<balaji> it never hows up during fdisk -l
<balaji> ?
<BluesKaj> is it formated to ext ?
<BluesKaj> or ntfs
<balaji> no how to do that?
<balaji> its not formatted
<BluesKaj> if there's no format , it won't be seen
<balaji> i am new to linux and not a computers student
<Castor_Troy> balaji mount -t auto /dev/sdx /mount_point
<Castor_Troy> balaji under root
<soon> What do I need to convert wmv files to e.g mpeg4 ???
<soon> I've installed the Others / Restricted formats
<soon> Kaffeine want play the wmv (neither will mplayer)
<soon> want = wont
<balaji> <castor_troy> the device is unformatted and i want to create some partition in it supporting files for linux and windows
<BluesKaj> soon, devede, tovid, and I think avidemux
<Castor_Troy> balaji gparted can help you
<soon> thanks
<balaji> its giving error command not found
<Qoole> does anyone have a tutorial for setting up pam_mount?
<Castor_Troy> balaji sudo apt-get install gparted
<BluesKaj> soon , for playback in kaffeine/settings/player engine/   ..set it to kaffeine-xine
<BluesKaj> soon, of course that's asuming you have the xine-engine installed
<Derminator> Hello @ all
<defrysk> hi
<balaji> <castor_troy>my net is slow so please wait
<Derminator> Can somebody help me? I dont have sound at enemy Territorry!
<BluesKaj> get on allied tewrritory then
<BluesKaj> <---couldn't resist that one , sorry Derminator
<balaji> yes i've done it
<balaji> no u may please give me the steps
<balaji> now
<BluesKaj> are you running gparted balaji ?
<Qoole> ok, i've setup pam_mount according to: http://schools.coe.ru.ac.za/wiki/ConfigureLinuxDomainClient now when i try to log onto an LTSP client it boots me off.
<Qoole> no errors in log
<balaji> its giving some error again
<Qoole> all successes
<balaji> give me the full command
<Castor_Troy> balaji full command: man gparted
<meloso> Hi does some one know what the extension .rpm stands for and how can i execute?
<balaji> iam using kubuntu so would this help?
<BluesKaj> balaji, you have to download GParted and burn it to a cd , then make sure you can boot into it to examine your hard drives to do the proper formatting
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<defrysk> meloso, for what package ?
<balaji> iam running Gparted but it doesent show up sdb partitions?
<Derminator> If somebody can help me by no sound at Enemy Territorry, please write me privat
<meloso> well im trying to install java in my kubuntu and i unpacked the file but now its says is a rpm file
<balaji> yeah it now shows /dev/sdb now what should i do?
<defrysk> meloso, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<defrysk> meloso, thats all
<Castor_Troy> balaji so what do you want?
<balaji> now how to partition this drive and set the labels etc?
<Castor_Troy> balaji whats file system do you have in that partition?
<balaji> currently its unalloacated
<Castor_Troy> balaji ok..create partiton
<Castor_Troy> balaji and choose filesystem
<balaji> its asking for the disklabel so what should i put?
<Castor_Troy> balaji what do you want )) it's not principal ))
<meloso1> where can i find that sun java6-plugin?
<balaji> ??
<balaji> its showing parttion as unallocated
<balaji> filesystem as unallocated
<balaji> size as 74.53 gib
<meloso1> where can i find that sun java6-plugin?
<Castor_Troy> balaji did you push Apply?
<BluesKaj> yeah the checmark in toolbar , balaji
<Kartibok> Hi all - if I do a back up of the home folder will it also keep my internet favorites and email settings?
<BluesKaj> err checkmark
<balaji> there is only one option highlighted that is new
<balaji> and it asks me to create a file label for device
<meloso1> Hi, i need to install java into kubunto how can i do taht?
<Castor_Troy> balaji enter any label
<balaji> the options given are ms-dos amiga dvh loop etc
<Castor_Troy> balaji and go Edit -> Apply
<balaji> for ms-dos it gives error
<mhb> hi all kubuntu lovers and friends
<meloso1> Hi does anyone know where can i get the java plug in so i can run java applets?
<mhb> I have a special question for you all - how many of you do use the "Add/Remove Programs" application?
<balaji> any label it gives error while setting labe
<defrysk> meloso1 i already told you what to install
<defrysk> meloso, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<meloso1> it told it cannt find it ?
<Castor_Troy> balaji in label field enter 1
<vincent> hi
<defrysk> !repos > meloso1
<Castor_Troy> balaji press ok and push Apply
<meloso1> it says it coulnt find package sun-java6-plug in
<vincent> i cant find any mic/audio function in Kopete
<vincent> does it have any?
<defrysk> meloso, you have to set up your repositories
<meloso1> how do i  do that .. SOrry im new to this stuff
<defrysk> meloso1, if I am correct you got a private message from ubotu with some explantion
<balaji> but it gives only options for label no manual entry possible?
<VincentMX> hi deFrysk
<meloso1> yeah i got it going to chek it out thanks
<defrysk> moloso1good luck
<Castor_Troy> blyaaa
<lucky_lucas> hi I'm looking for links to manage a usb headset on kubuntu, does anyone has a clue ?
<balaji> hey its not formatted in first place
<Castor_Troy> balaji whats' mean first place/
<Castor_Troy> ?
<Castor_Troy> anybody know russian language?
<lucky_lucas> I'm using the asoundconf-gtk frontend, but i would like to have a more convenient and user capable way
<lucky_lucas> Castor_Troy: no
<balaji> i mean its not formatted
<netgooroo> whats the story with the new distro???  people likin it..?
<balaji> to FAT or Ntfs
<Castor_Troy> balaji do you need ntfs?
<Castor_Troy> balaji for ms windows?
<netgooroo> ??
<balaji> yes
<sivaji> balaji where u r from ?
<balaji> india
<Funkah> India
<Castor_Troy> balaji easy way: boot from ms windows disk, install this s...t, and after install kubuntu
<CaBlGuY> now..  anyone??
<Castor_Troy> balaji under windows you can create partitions for linux
<CaBlGuY> !Java5-jre
<BluesKaj> yes balaji , it's always best to install windows first, to preserve it's bootloader
<sivaji> !shipit
<LjL> actually, it's to preserve *ubuntu's* bootloader =)
<sivaji> what happen to ubout
<LjL> sivaji, CaBlGuY, pm the bot. which is unavailable right now, anyway.
<CaBlGuY> yea..  what happened to him??
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<Castor_Troy> !ubout restart
<Castor_Troy> ))
<CaBlGuY> ok, how do I go about installing Java??
<CaBlGuY> whats the command?
<defrysk> CaBlGuY,  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<CaBlGuY> K..
<sivaji> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<CaBlGuY> K, didn't work..  says couldn't find the package..
<defrysk> !repos > CaBlGuY
<defrysk> CaBlGuY, set up your repos check ubotu's message
<Castor_Troy> and no russian man here? )) i can't believe
<Funkah> Why d'ya wanna talk to someone russian?
<defrysk> !ru
<CaBlGuY> defrysk, I would if Ubotu was up..  :p
<CaBlGuY> !Ubotu
<defrysk> CaBlGuY, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<sivaji> ubotu  is down
<CaBlGuY> word..  ;)
<word> -_-
<otero> HI
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<ardchoille> CaBlGuY: ubotu is connected, he just isn't in this channel.
<defrysk> word, word.
<otero> Im upgrading to fiesty fawn, what do i put in the MDADM dialog box?
<word> >.>
<CaBlGuY> word word, n stuff..
<CaBlGuY> :p
* word pokes CaBlGuY in the face
<cleit0n> how i upgrade ubuntu .. i install kubuntu  5 2.6.10-5-386
<balaji> <blackskaj> i was doing my engg project in linux
<sivaji> balaji which college what is u r project
<pyrotix> how risky is upgrading edgy to feisty?
<balaji> now thts over s i want to install ubuntu in a usb hardrive that i own and have two partions in it for linux and windows i use a laptop so i would install windows on it and when required would boot from usb
<defrysk> pyrotix, if you have a proper backup , none
* CaBlGuY sits down and focuses on his laptop....  
<balaji> father Conceicao rodrigues institute of technology
<eXistenz> Is it recommended to upgrade to KDE 3.5.7 ?
<cleit0n> balaji: i try this..
<balaji> <sivaji> u from which place?
<balaji> <cletion> wat?
<defrysk> eXistenz, not specificly, as in there are no security fixes for the packages when needed
<pyrotix> defrysk: but restoring proper backups is time consuming and maybe something I don't want to do if failure is likely. Is it as failure prone as dapper -> edgy
<sivaji> balaji i am from chennai but u didnt reply for me
<pyrotix> ?
<defrysk> eXistenz, but if you like bleeding , go for it :)
<balaji> i have replied just see on the screen
<eXistenz> defrysk: How much memory do you use?
<defrysk> eXistenz, I have 80% free at the moment
<sivaji> balaji which college what is u r project
<LjL> !offtopic
<balaji> <sivaji>Father Conceicao rodrigues institute of technology
<defrysk> pyrotix, there is always chance of failure
<eXistenz> defrysk: Do you have 1GB?
<defrysk> eXistenz, 2
<defrysk> no one
<defrysk> you are correct
<eXistenz> defrysk: I have 512MB. Maybe I have to get another 512MB
<defrysk> 80% is cached tho
<balaji> <blueskaj>?
<defrysk> so it looks like its using 100%
<defrysk> but in reality its 20 %
<cleit0n> how i update ubuntu here? i have edgy
<otero> software update
<busfahrer> When I remove an *unused* SATA controller from my system, I only got a blank screen with a blinking cursor instead of GRUB. Any ideas?
<balaji> <cletion> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kain> hello
<kain> i need help getting a dell 1390 to work on 7.4
<kain> i have tried ubuntu opensuse freedsb
<cleit0n> balaji: kubuntu
<kain> i just want to be able to go wireless with linux
<kain> and i have followed faqs
<kain> just tried one for kubuntu that looked promising
<cleit0n> balaji: make diference?
<kain> i'm like one stop away
<kain> is someone avail/willing to help?
<cleit0n> balaji: u have source.list to do?
<eXistenz> defrysk: How would you install skype on feisty? skype.com package?
<balaji> ok go to adept and enble edgy repos<if diabled> and then click ftch upgrades it should show up some no of upgrades just aplly
<ardchoille> balaji: Mixing repos is a bad thing to do.
<busfahrer> eXistenz: Just use the .deb from skype.com and add a Menu entry, done.
<balaji> iam not asking him to mix repo it should be present in the /etc/sources.list i suppose
<kain> can i just drop the driver in the right dir and not go through the terminal or anything?
* felipe mixes ardchoille repos around a bit with a large trout
<jaevel> anyone around that can help with my nvidia driver? despite everything i have read and several suggestions from here, i still am unable to get the stupid driver running?
<felipe> ardchoille's
<ardchoille> Great, now my repos smell like fish
<ardchoille> :)
<felipe> :)
<balaji> <sivaji > do u have any soln to my problem?
<sivaji> i didnt see
<balaji>  i want to install ubuntu in a usb hardrive that i own and have two partions in it for linux and windows i use a laptop so i would install windows on it and when required would boot from usb
<sivaji> go to bios enable boot from usb option
<balaji> hardrive size =80 gb
<balaji> but its not formatted in any form
<balaji> do u have a yahoo id?
<sivaji> have u install ubuntu or not
<balaji> no its not formatted
<Kartibok> kain:  are you still having trouble with your usb wireless
<sivaji> ya sivaji_2009@yahoo.com
<kain> not usb
<kain> internal dell broadcom 1390
<kain> i've tried ubutnu opensuse freedsb looked at tons of faqs
<Kartibok> has your OS picked it up automatically?
<sivaji> balaji are u there
<BluesKaj> balaji, how much room on the HDD are you going to use for each OS ?
<balaji> on USB?
<balaji> yes
<kain> and tried kubutnu 7.4 because this looked easy http://www.linux-geek.org/index.php/2007/04/22/dell-1390-native-linux-driver-how-to-updated
<kain> nope
<kain> seems it has lots of issues with linux
<Kartibok> there is a website http://linuxwireless.org/ try it and look for your card
<kain> ok
<kain> i know i need the bcm43xx
<kain> and i need the driver which i have the windows vers but i did get one from that tutorial that is a ko
<kain> followed all the steps
<balaji> sivaji can u come into ur yahoo messenger?
<Kartibok> I must admit mine (usb) worked straight from a clean install. I just gave it a fixed IP address and added the SSID name and password
<kain> i have problems at this step in his tutorial (the last) And finally, we replace the bcm43xx driver provided by the Ubuntu kernel with the driver ported by me, from the 2.6.21-rc7 kernel.
<kain> says it can't find the tarball
<kain> and it seems to me i have the path and filename right
<sivaji> balaji i dont hava ymessenger using kopete
<kain> i used the packet inject vers and changed the command to match
<balaji> yeah its ok but ur yahoo server is enabled on it no?
<sivaji> tell me u r yahoo username
<sivaji> balaji tell me u r yahoo username
<balaji> balaji_trv@yahoo.co.in
<kain> Kartibok:?
<Kartibok> sorry was away
<balaji> sivaji:have u added?
<Kartibok> kain: did the fresh install find the device ?
<sivaji> ya i added still i show u r offline
<balaji> send me a message
<kain> i'm stuck on the last step
<kain> And finally, we replace the bcm43xx driver provided by the Ubuntu kernel with the driver ported by me, from the 2.6.21-rc7 kernel.
<kain> i try it and it says it can't find the file
<kain> i've tried changing the path and making sure it works
<kain> after i did the first part my wireless light came on byt no connection
<kain> i need to get this driver installed somehow bcm43xx.ko
<Kartibok> have you tried the iwconfig command to see if it sees any network?
<balaji> <sivaji>?
<sivaji> balaji i cant "sivaji_2009" this is my username u try send a message to me
<balaji> sivaji did u get it?
<sivaji> no
<sivaji> how to configure kopete it show everyone offline but they are online
<balaji> try gaim
<sercik> do you use msn protocol??
<kain> Kartibok yes i have and it doesn't
<kain> the wireless light is on
<Kartibok> so you have link quality 0/100 and signal level 0/100
<sivaji> sercik are u asking me
<kain> all i have when i run iwlist scan is lo and eth0 and they don't support scanning
<Kartibok> have you tried sudo ifup eth0 (or what ever yours is?)
<stdin> kain: does "iwlist scan" show anything?
<stdin> ah :p
<kain> sudo modprobe bcm43xx gives me: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko': No such file or directory
<napper_> hi :)
<Minataku> Hm
<sivaji> stdin help me
<Minataku>  12:51:00 up 76 days,  8:19,  6 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.03, 0.00
* Minataku nods
<sivaji> tell me how to configure kopete it show everyone offline but they are online
<stdin> kain: did you download http://linux-geek.org/files/bcm43xx.tar.bz2 and extract it to "/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/" like the page says?
<stdin> sivaji: huh? you mean so you're invisible ?
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:/home$ sudo ifup eth0
<kain> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:/home$ sudo ifup eth0
<kain> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<napper_> i searching an good MP3 and OGG player ... i tried xmms and amarok but both didn match what i looking for ... i port my system from windows and looking for a player like foobar2000
<stdin> sivaji: or it's like they all are
<kain> kain@kain-laptop:/home$ sudo ifup eth0
<kain> oops sorry
<sivaji> i cant get connect to other
<kain> stdin i did the inject version
<kain> i have a copy in /home/kain and one on the Desktop
<stdin> sivaji: hmm, check your router/firewall settings maybe
<kain> plus i already extracted the ko
<kain> to both those places
<stdin> kain: yeah, but you have to copy it to "/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/"
<kain> do i have to make that dir by hand?
<c1|freaky> hi all. is someone familiar with Kontact? I keep getting a error message that "the server doesnt support TLS" i probably have set up some groupware server or something but i cant find something where i can remove that server thing :\
<BluesKaj> napper , amarok should fill your needs if foobar2k is your fav...amarok just has to be configged to your taste is all
<stdin> kain: the dir is already there, just copy the .ko file there
<kain> it's not on my install
<sivaji> when i tried to send mail using kmail i got this "Please create an account for sending and try again" i dont know where i am suppose to create a accoung
<sivaji> when i tried to send mail using kmail i got this "Please create an account for sending and try again" i dont know where i am suppose to create a account
<balaji> sivaji:new to ubuntu?
<stdin> kain: it should be, try "sudo mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/ " then copy the .ko file there
<sivaji> yes
<Kartibok> c1|freaky: You just need to untick the TLS in your SMTP tab
<balaji> what do u do?
<sivaji> started only two months before
<napper_> ok i will give amarok a second chance ... thank u
<sivaji> engg 2nd year cse
<napper_> and linux have never been so easy before i tried kubuntu
<sivaji> balaji what is ur prob
<stdin> amarok is the best thing since sliced bread
<balaji>  i want to install ubuntu in a usb hardrive that i own and have two partions in it for linux and windows i use a laptop so i would install windows on it and when required would boot from usb
<BluesKaj> ama-roks!
<napper_> :D
<kain> stdin ok the folder is there
<kain> but i try to paste i get access denied
<kain> the ko is on my desktop
<napper_> adept manager is sooooo cool
<Peaker_> gutsy gibbon broke hibernation didn't it?
<Peaker_> napper_: except when there are any errors of any kind :)
<Peaker_> then it totally sucks
<Peaker_> heh
<Kartibok> Open Kontact >Settings>Kmail>Accounts>Sending>Modify your account>Security Tab> Encryption> set to none
<stdin> kain: try "sudo cp ~/Desktop/bcm43xx.ko /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/"
<Kartibok> c1|freaky: Open Kontact >Settings>Kmail>Accounts>Sending>Modify your account>Security Tab> Encryption> set to none
<nahemoth> Is it possible to use Opera in Kubuntu
<stdin> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<kain> ok i do it hit enter and i get: kain@kain-laptop:/home$
<stanley> hi guys
<kain> :)
<kain> YOU ROCK
<kain> let me reboot bro
<stanley> i am trying to install/configure my dial up modem
<santoD> hey
<stanley> i have used to scanmodem tool
<stanley> after running it i think i've gotten my information
<santoD> knetworkmanager doesn't show any wlans?
<sivaji> balaji i cant get u what u want to do now
<stanley> but now i don't know what to do next
<stanley> i don't kno how to install the driver
<stanley> plz...someone help
<stdin> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<sivaji> balaji
<sivaji> balaji  do u hava ubuntu livecd
<sivaji>  balaji are u there
<hsystem-x> lol
<balaji> yeah i have both 6.06 and 7.04
<sivaji> then what start installation with 7.04 in usb
<gary_> how do i get beryl to launch at kubuntu startup ?
<balaji> yes but the usb is not formatted in ntfs or ext3
<balaji> i want to create partions first
<hsystem-x> gary: http://www.beryl-project.org/ , search there, in the instruction they specify HOW.
<sivaji> first insert 7.04 live cd boot from cd u will have install icon that time u format with ext2
<hsystem-x> select * ubuntu distro*
<napper_> ah cool ... amarok plays titles out of the network :)
<Kartibok> Quick one, where would I install something like Real Player as I am unsure about the file system
<balaji> ok and for the windows partions?
<kain> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! :)
<kain> i have wireless now just can't use it cuz i need the key but you rock and so does Kubutnu Linux!
<sivaji> u r system is already having some os or not
<stdin> napper_: yeah, I'm playing my music from my server (down stairs) wirelessly :)
<balaji> yes
<balaji> but usb doesnt
<Kartibok> Quick one, where would I install something like Real Player as I am unsure about the file system
<sivaji> u have xp installed on u r harddisk is it
<kain> sdin you are the man
<balaji> <kartibok> just download the dpkg package from real player site
<kain> i tried ubutnu opensuse and freedsb with no luck
<stdin> Kartibok: the installers usually give sane defaults, like /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin (for system wide installs)
<balaji> and if u want u van keep it in /usr/bin
<napper_> stdin: how can i sort my collection by directory structure?
<Kartibok> I downloaded the realplay 10 .bin to my desktop should I have downloaded another file?
<kain> how could i crack my work's wep key?
<sivaji> which os u have already and where u have install it , in u harddisk or usb
<kain> so i don't have to wait for it on tues
<sivaji> balaji which os u have already and where u have install it , in u harddisk or usb
<balaji> kubuntu 6.10 in harddrive which i want to remove
<ownsnofn> efef
<Kartibok> stdin: I will go for /usr/bin thanks
<stdin> napper_: you mean rather than by artest/album?
<stdin> kain: you'll have to search google for that one
<ownsnofn> why doesn't knetworkmanager work any more? it doesn't show any wlans
<napper_> stdin: it should have the directory structure how it on my disc
<sivaji> balaji first install windows ,when u put u r windows boot disk it will show all partition u delete which ever u dont want and later install kubuntu7.04
<stdin> napper_: you just open the Files tab, on the left
<balaji> ok thanks
<Castor_Troy> balaji as same as i told you  - install windows first
<sivaji> balaji where u r from
<balaji> mumbai
<sivaji> how long u r using kubuntu
<balaji> 10 months or so
<sivaji> balaji how long u r using kubuntu
<hyper_ch> hiho, how does one get the kernel source?
<balaji> 10 mnths
* marko_ out
<stdin> hyper_ch: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20 (if you're on 2.6.20)
<hyper_ch> stdin: thx :)
<hyper_ch> so it's  sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<stdin> not quite, no
<napper_> stdin: ah! cool! now amarok is MY PLAYER :D
<napper_> thanks so much
<stdin> `uname -r` would be "2.6.20-15-generic"
<stdin> napper_: no problem, amarok is (IMO) the best player in linux
<hyper_ch> stdin: yes, you're right :)
<balaji> thanks everybody bye
<napper_> i tried linux a few times ... at most fedora and othe redhat clones .. but the communities never where so cool like this and never direct help me ...
<stdin> yeah, we rule :)
<napper_> YES
* hyper_ch thinks ubotu rules... ubotu is such a geek
<hyper_ch> ;)
<stdin> !botsnack
* stdin waits for ubotu 
<sivaji>  napper_ that is a special feature  in kubuntu
<hsystem-x> is a bot what do you expect lol ^^
<napper_> (k)ubuntu is so cool and simple
<ubuntu> Bonjour
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubuntu> Hi
<napper_> a cool community is a feature? :D
<sivaji> exactly simply super kubuntu
<Solust> I have a problem trying to install wlassistant.  When I copy the config file into the terminal I get this:
<Solust> solust@solust-desktop:~/wlassistant-0.5.7$ '/home/solust/wlassistant-0.5.7/configure'
<Solust> Checking for Python               :  -e /usr/bin/python
<Solust> Checking for SCons                :  -e not found, will use mini distribution.
<Solust> scons: Reading SConscript files ...
<Solust> Checking for kde-config           :  kde-config was found as /usr/bin/kde-config
<Solust> Checking for kde version          :  3.5.6
<Solust> Checking for the qt library       :  qt was not found
<stdin> hello ubuntu, if you want french help, join #kubuntu-fr
<Solust> Please set QTDIR first (/usr/lib/qt3?) or try scons -h for more options
<Solust> Can anyone help please?
<da> hi
<sivaji> Solust use pastebin
<Jucato> !paste | Solust
<ubuntu> Thanks ^
<ubotu> Solust: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> sounds like you need to isntall several developer packages
<stanley> hi guys
<dawhim> hi
<stanley> i am having a serious problem installing my internal modem
<napper_> thanks a last time ... so the next time i have a questin i will join again :D but now i will enjoy my music :D
<stdin> Solust: try "sudo apt-get build-dep wlassistant" first
<napper_> bye
<napper_> :)
<BluesKaj> cool napper
<stdin> bye :)
<stanley> the sl-modem-daemon-modules package states it has a conflict in adept
<stanley> what can i do to fix this?
<stanley> is anyone familiar with dial up modems?
<hsystem-x> stanley, if it is a conexant, there is no free drivers for it.
<stdin> stanley: try "sl-modem-daemon" not "sl-modem-modules"
<stanley> yea i installed sl-modem-daemon, but sl-modem-modules is int he package relationshp stdin
<HymnToLife> stanley, are you at least sure you need slmodem ?
<stanley> that's what i read on the ubuntu documentation
<stanley> is there another way to configure my modem hymntolife??
<HymnToLife> depends what kind of modem it is
<HymnToLife> please do a scanModem scan and pastebin the results
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nahemoth> instead of HJSPLIT, what can I use?
<cox377> does anyone here use ncftp?
<illriginal> Hey guys?... How would I be able to back up my bookmarks? I want to install Ubuntu Feisty but I don't want to lose my bookmarks. I'm currently on Ubuntu Edgy
<nahemoth> for Kubuntu
<HymnToLife> illriginal, separathe home partition ?
<nahemoth> illriginal:  check for your browser's file, there must be a file which keeps your bookmarks also search engines...etc
<cox377> or more to the point does anyone know how to download a hole folder, command wise
<nahemoth> illriginal: after the installation, you can replace the file
<HymnToLife> cox377, wget ?
<nahemoth> instead of HJSPLIT, what can I use?
<HymnToLife> !repeat | nahemoth
<ubotu> nahemoth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hendaus> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<lfranchi>  can someone tell me what package the new_wlan_scan_sta module is in? i'm desperately trying to load it and can't
<felzix> go into your browser and: Bookmarks -> Edit Bookmarks -> File -> Save as... (or export)
<felzix> illriginal
<HymnToLife> :find new_wlan
<HymnToLife> !find new_wlan
<ubotu> Package/file new_wlan does not exist in feisty
<HymnToLife> hmm
<illriginal> flezix?
<HymnToLife> lfranchi, what are you looking for, exactly ?
<lfranchi> i see howtos on the web saying to modprobe it
<lfranchi> its for the atheros wireless card (in this case a macbook pro)
<felzix> illriginal: you want to save your bookmarks, right?  what browser do you use?
<illriginal> i figured it out... went to bookmarks, organize, export, then emailed myself the bookmarks.html file
<felzix> ah, FF
<illriginal> :)
<lfranchi> i *think* its in restricted drivers or whatever, but its not for me
<illriginal> the one and only
<felzix> glad you worked it out :)
<illriginal> yep
<illriginal> well time to install feisty :D
<ricardo_> anyone have any EVDO configs
<lfranchi> HymnToLife: is there some way to check what package it exists in?
<ricardo_> I got a a Dell D620 with EVDO from Verizon
<fdoving> lfranchi: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com for that.
<HymnToLife> lfranchi, it doesn't seem to exist in any package...
<lfranchi> that can't be right
<HymnToLife> see for yourself...
<lfranchi> i think i know
* ricardo_ looks for the configs online 
<lfranchi> it might be in a newer restricted-modules-generic
<fdoving> lfranchi: it's been renamed to wlan_scan_sta
<lfranchi> fdoving: oh. thanks
<wolferine> anyone use Crossover, im trying to speed up how it uses games
<c1|freaky> Kartibok: thx ^^
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<felzix> hendaus: state a problem
<titanix88> try cedega
<wolferine> !help hendaus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help hendaus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> felzix:  thanx, but i have install nokia suite with wine, and doesnot work
<wolferine> CEDEGA
<wolferine> ops
<wolferine> good idea
<hendaus> wolferine:  my nokia cell is 6230 and i try nokia suite on wine and doesnot work
<titanix88> anyway if cedega is wines fork, is it possible to fork wine open sourcebly again for a gaming compatibility layer(not emulator ;)?
<timmay> does anyone use SJPhone?
<titanix88> perheps someone should stand up for it.
<wolferine> timmay, whats that?
<wolferine> softphone?
<timmay> yes
<titanix88> "hendaus"if you're using it as a modem, try using "wvdial". Or can try "gnokii". Don;t need wine.
<titanix88> Noop!!!
<hendaus> titanix88:  i have a usb cable dku-2 , nokia 6230, so is it works with gnokii and wvdial?
<titanix88> type "sudo wvdialconf"
<titanix88> edit"/etc/wvdial.conf"
<frojnd> has somone try to install bluetooth headset by this how to http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html  What I don't understand is that I can't find sample.a2dprc or a2dprc, even though everything went smood untill point I'd had to cp alsa-plugins/sample.a2dprc ~/.a2dprc  There is no such file on my computer..!! arh.. anyone please ??
<titanix88> set your passwd, username and dialing number(uncomment the lines first)
<Kartibok> c1|freaky: no probs hope it works
<titanix88> then just "wvdial" on command line
<hendaus> titanix88:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22600/
<titanix88> gnokii is pretty primitive but you should have doing a lot works with it.
<timmay> how can i tell what /dev is my audio?
<timmay> i'm sleecting mixer for everything but it isn't working for my softphone
<titanix88> by the way gnokii is a phone organiser.
<hendaus> titanix88:  help me please friend,coz i have files document on my cell phone and i need them on my pc
<titanix88> you have to be root user to edit /etc/wvdial.conf
<hendaus> titanix88: ok tell me how to enter as root
<titanix88> perheps gnokii can help you obtain your files though i am not sure. i was only able to dial through my nokia 6630.
<titanix88> Nothing else!!!
<hendaus> titanix88:  lets try
<hendaus> titanix88:  my connection is adsl
<titanix88> But you can check the doc. They say they support a lot of phones.
<hendaus> titanix88:  so help me and tell me what can i do?
<titanix88> OOps!That was abig mistake. :)
<titanix88> hendaus: wvdial is not for you. You should try installing "gnokii". There are a lot of doc inside it's doc directory.Read it & try it.
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok i open adept and ilet me see the gnokii
<hendaus> titanix88:  done
<hendaus> titanix88:  now what can i do
<nel> hole
<nel> hola
<nel> komo estan?
<nel> hablan espaol
<nel> ?
<hendaus> titanix88:  how can i see the module nokia 6230
<hendaus> !es | nel
<ubotu> nel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nel> ok i see tha not speak spanish
<nel> ok thanks ubotu
<titanix88> go to "/usr/share/doc/gnokii/" and try some manuals. By the way my NOKIA 6630 was kidnapped so i'm stucked with a siemenscx75 :( Don't have gnokii anymore
<timmay> what's the default audio device in /dev/
<timmay> for onbaord audio jacks
<hendaus> titanix88: how can i try some manuals, can u tell me please1
<timmay> and what would be the USB device?
<titanix88> hendaus: just like i said.Open your file manager and go to /usr/share/doc/gnokii and there should be some "read me" and etc. Read them.
<hendaus> titanix88:  gnokki doesnot have the option to transfer the images from my cellphone
<titanix88> timmy:perhaps /dev/audio
<Sparc42> hello
<frojnd> how can I unistall what I have installed by this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22602/ help is welcome!
<BenWhitey> hey
<BenWhitey> does ndiswrapper have KDE support?
<titanix88> Sorry about that. These is the typical GNU/Linux fraustration. Companies does help FOSS project's so they take long time to mature.Perheps someday gnokii will have satisfy your needs.
<chrissss> !debug apt-get
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debug apt-get - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chrissss> !debug apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debug apt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> chrissss: what are you trying to do?
<Sparc42> can anyone help me with mount points for my DVD ROM and DVD writer
<chrissss> adept debug
<BenWhitey> does ndiswrapper have KDE support?
<fdoving> !adeptfix | chrissss ?
<ubotu> chrissss ?: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<chrissss> yes
<fdoving> Sparc42: it's usually /media/cdrom
<Sparc42> ok
<fdoving> Sparc42: or /media/cdrom0
<titanix88> ubotu: try "make uninstall"
<jsubl2> anyone using a webcam with kopete
<Sparc42> thank you
<BenWhitey> does ndiswrapper have KDE support?
<BenWhitey> i.e. will it work in kubuntu?
<Sparc42> ok well I set one to cdrom0 and the other to cdrom1 and i get errors... hence my visit here
<hendaus> titanix88:  on option there is : bindir: /usr/sbin
<hendaus> what should it be
<titanix88> hendaus: can you post at least the line?
<BenWhitey> i'm trying to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434595&page=4 but i get an error about the lack of gnome, can someone tell me what i do to follow the instructions in kde
<BenWhitey> **with kde
<BenWhitey> or should i jus tignore it
<hendaus> titanix88:  brb ,,,,
<secret> can someone help me out with a problem I'm having with my sound? I installed Kubuntu and I'm only getting sound from one side of my speakers and headphones?
<mas195> hi everyone
<secret> help me me out please?
<secret> any suggestions?
<secret> hi mas
<mas195> i have a problem that i cannot get around... being a complete newb
<secret> me too = newb
<secret> having probs with my sound
<mas195> when i launch the adept package manager an error comes up stating that another programs is accessing the database but nothing else is running....
<secret> yeah look down on the task bar
<secret> do you have an exclaimnation mark there
<mas195> i have but nothing is running
<secret> log off, then log back on
<mas195> and no, the auto update icon is not present...
<secret> auto update aye?
<secret> ook
<titanix88> secret: u have newly installed linux?
<mas195> i have tried that too, and restarting and shutting down and coming back up but no luck
<mas195> yeah... just last night
<secret> oi, im only getting sound from one speaker?
<secret> yes
<secret> only just ten minutes ago
<secret> sick of windows and their dam error reporting
<mas195> ditto
<titanix88> secret: did they sound fine b4?
<secret> with windows, yes
<titanix88> i mean in windows?
<secret> in windows it was fine
<secret> but with linux, it's strange
<secret> i side is real low, while the other side is normal
<secret> 1
<titanix88> secret: do u find tyhe sound applet?
<secret> what's this?
<secret> Kmix?
<secret> where's this applet?
<titanix88> ya, configured it?
<secret> i played around with it to try and fix it but no good
<titanix88> bottom right corner of screen
<titanix88> tried to balance the sounds?
<secret> I see no options where I can balance the sounds
<titanix88> theres a balance bar at bottom of kmix configure diag
<titanix88> ryt click kmix and select <show mixer window>
<secret> ok
<secret> ?
<secret> HD ULI thing?
<titanix88> at the bottom of the mixer window see a bar? set it to middle
<secret> It is set to the middle friend
<secret> there's something wrong
<secret> hey, when I mute, it dosen't work
<secret> wtf? still sound from youtube
<titanix88> from keyboard?
<secret> from keyboard and icon
<secret> dosen't mute
<Sparc42> does KDE distinguish between CD and DVD?  ie /media/cdrom1 is actually a DVD writer
<secret> you want me to put dvd in?
<BluesKaj> secret, still hve yer browser open but minimized perhaps?
<Sparc42> b/c I get this error trying to mount: The system reported: mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<BluesKaj> Sparc42, yes
<titanix88> spark: no, its all the same
<secret> i have youtube running ok
<Sparc42> ok.  any suggestions on my error then?
<mas195> how can i terminate adept database access when adept is not running
<secret> when I play an mp3 or anything involving sound, only one side gives sound on stereo and headphones
<BluesKaj> hdd is usually the hrd drive not the dvd/cdrom drive
* michael is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
* michael is back.
<oldwest> hay all - any ideas on getting divx to play in website?
<BluesKaj> secret, in the terminal type alsamixer ...try setting your balances in there
* michael is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
* michael is back.
<Sparc42> yea that's what I thought...  i have 2 drives mount points are /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1 type auto for both and devices are /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1 both are disabled
<Sparc42> then when i try to enable i get that error
* michael is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
* DerWolly|away is back.
<BluesKaj> Sparc42, , place a cd  in one and check system settings again
<mas195> how can i terminate adept database access when adept is not running
<BluesKaj> mas195, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<secret> still no good, what could be causing this?
* michael is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
* DerWolly|away is back.
<jaime> hola
<frojnd> FFS has anyone here managed to install a2dpd driver??? I was trying to install all parts and depdendencies to work bluetooth headset. Bur everything stops when i come to the point that I have to edita2dprc. There is no such file... I was trying to install it by this tutorial, I think all known site: http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html  Can someone tell me where to edit file a2dprc or maybe is another thing?
<mas195> thank you... that did the trick...
<secret> where's me friend go?
<Sparc42> cd inserted. appears as audio cd on desktop but it can't read it
<BluesKaj> secret, relogin : ctrl+alt+backspce
<mas195> one other problem.... why does the network manager not detect my wireless network....
<michael> lol
<jaime> hay alguien aqui que hable espaol??? necesito una poca de ayuda
<BluesKaj> Sparc42, look in system settings /advanced/disc & file systems
<Sparc42> yep there
<BluesKaj> !es | jaime
<ubotu> jaime: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jaime> gracias
<Castor_Troy> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<konqerr> hi
<Funkah> Russian yayay
<BluesKaj> !rs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<konqerr> I need help
<konqerr> how do I motn NTFS partition?
<BluesKaj> !ru
<konqerr> is not showing
<konqerr> plase
<konqerr> help
<Castor_Troy> Funkah what what?
<konqerr> anyone?
<Funkah> Yay fror russian speak.
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Castor_Troy> Funkah    -?
<konqerr> anyone??
<konqerr> I need to mount NTFS partition
<Funkah> Errr.  Njet.
<BluesKaj> konqerr, install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<konqerr> BluesKaj: does the LiveCD have it?
<BluesKaj> no
<konqerr> I am using LiveCd and have not tiem to go through the install process
<konqerr> oh crap
<Castor_Troy> Funkah speak russian?
<Funkah> Nope.
<BluesKaj> well, not totally definite , but you can try mounting thru the system menu
<BluesKaj> and storage media
<konqerr> who me?
<konqerr> wheres that at
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> beside the K-menu\
<konqerr> system settings?
<Sparc42> in admin mode.  they are listed there but get the hdd error when I try to enable
<konqerr> I guess sharing?
<BluesKaj> run the cursor over the panel icons
<konqerr> fdisk and filesystem?
<konqerr> under advanced?
<konqerr> doesn't tell me i can  mount it
<konqerr> anyone>?
<oldwest> Anyone help on this - Can't play movies online at Divx site?
<oldwest> Have every player and codec I can think of or read about for kubnutu
<oldwest> still no go..... - frustrating grrrr
<konqerr> no
<konqerr> doesn't help
<konqerr> i need a straight way for doing this without a GUI or front end user
<konqerr> WOOT!!!!!!!!
<hendaus> titanix88:  i cant see the path /usr/share/doc/gnokii
<Sparc42> BluesKaj:  getting this error as root:   The system reported: mount: block device /dev/scd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Sparc42> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<konqerr> LOL I mounted like this outta desperation
<konqerr> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/m$$$
<konqerr> ok
<konqerr> now it tells me the permission stuff
<illriginal> Can someone help me with checkgmail? I'd like for it to pop up on the taskbar
<konqerr> how do I do this?
<konqerr> what kinda permissions
<konqerr> ok please someone NTFS permissions !!
<konqerr> holla back
<konqerr> i am desperate
<konqerr> need to burn some stuff and m$$ isn't recognizing the DVD RW and linux DOES recognitize it
<konqerr> I mounted NTFS
<konqerr> I just need the valid permission
<BluesKaj> Sparc42, what kind of cd did you mount ?
<Sparc42> audio
<Sparc42> not sure it is mounted b/c its not able to access it
<BluesKaj> burned or original?
<Sparc42> original
<konqerr> it is mounted
<BluesKaj> aha
<Sparc42> ?
<konqerr> here /dev/sda2 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw)
<konqerr> I used mount to see
<BluesKaj> try a burned cd and then we ahve a reference
<konqerr> OMG please someone what kinda permissions
<stellar> Hi! Is there any way i could play my guitar trough some vst-plugins?
<illriginal> Can someone help me to get my checkmail to start up when ubuntu starts up?!
<BluesKaj> konqerr,  -su
<illriginal> Can someone help me to get my checkmail to start up when ubuntu starts up?!
<konqerr> yea well I need k3b to use it as well
<Sparc42> BK:  it asked me the autorun but when I said open in window, nothing happened
<konqerr> I need to burn stuff
<konqerr> besidesd su what?
<konqerr> how is that gonna help
<konqerr> ?
<ubuntu_> Hi ^^
<konqerr> omg, c'mon someone, a simple permission line for NTFS!!!
<konqerr> or /media/ntfs
<Funkah> del all
<Funkah> If it's so simple, figure it out?
<stellar> does someone know a good vst-host program for kubuntu?
<Sparc42> any further suggestions?
<BluesKaj> konqerr, go unto system settings/ advanced/ disk & filesystems /...try to enable the ntfs file system
<hendaus> helpers, anyone help please!
<BluesKaj> BTW konqerr did you install windows after ubuntu by any chance ?
<marko> somebody here use tango icons ?
<amikabil> hendaus, ur problem what?
<marko> can i get an ubuntu pakage for kde
<amikabil> marko: u want gnome packages i guess?
<marko> no
<marko> for kde
<konqerr> BluesKaj:  no I am using live CD
<konqerr> I need to burn some stuff to free room on the m$$ partition
<hendaus> amikabil:  i have installed gnokii, my cellphone nokia 6230
<konqerr> m$$ isn't recognizing the DVD RW unlike Linux
<hendaus> amikabil: i have many documents very important on my cell and i want to transfer them to my pc, how can u help me
<konqerr> this isn't working so far: ro,user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000
<amikabil> marko, what package do u want?
<konqerr> nor is this one: ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<marko> i need tango icons for kde
<amikabil> hendaus: ur docs on memory card?
<hendaus> amikabil:  yes my memory card? sorry
<BluesKaj> why the panic , konqerr ...you don't have normal access to windowa on yer pc/laptop?
<secret> wtf? this linux is fkn playing up sothing shocking.
<MarioBot> hola como estac
<MarioBot> hola que hay de nuevo
<secret> everything is big, and I can't change it too 1024x768
<BluesKaj> !es | MarioBot
<ubotu> MarioBot: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<secret> my speaker is only working
<secret> 1
<MarioBot> gracias
<amikabil> as far as i know its not yet possible to explore a phone from ubuntu as is possible in MS win
<wouterh> hi, guidance-power-save does not seem to use the lowest power mode of my processor, even not with the powersave governor
<secret> where'd my friend go
<hendaus> amikabil:  i was using on windows nokia suite for my cellphone, but on kubuntu i install the same program with wine and doesnot work :(
<konqerr> BluesKaj: I do
<nahemoth> do you have any idea about how I can open the files "...part1.rar , ...part2.rar...etc" .... Ark normally opens them, but if the file has a password, then Ark has a problem, how can I decompress those files...?
<konqerr> I have a liveCD and I need to burn stuff outta the NTFS partition ASAP
<Kartibok> Hi, anyone know what the gadgets such as weather that you can put on your desktop are called? Many thanks
<konqerr> 'causet the thing is FULL
<konqerr> I need to free up hard drive
<konqerr> and m$$ isn't recognizing the DVD RW
<secret> can someone help me?
<konqerr> so I am doing it off LiveCD
<amikabil> hendaus: sorry impossible yet on ubuntu
<secret> therez something wrong with my screen, theres something wrong with my sound
<BluesKaj> secret, system settings/monitor&display/admin mode/config monitor/config graphics card ...apply close and logout and back in again, now you can reset your resolution
<hendaus> amikabil:  so there is no solution?
<amikabil> hendaus: sorry my friend. but dont you have a memory card reader?
<BluesKaj> konqerr, why are you trying to burn windows files with a live cd ... ?
<konqerr> yeah
<BluesKaj> why?
<konqerr> 'cause m$$$ doesn't recognize the damn DVD RW
<BluesKaj> whynot just do it in windows
<konqerr> that's why and  Linux DOES
<konqerr> 'CAUSDSEM$$$ DOEWN NOT WRCONSIOGE IOT!!!
<BluesKaj> well, sorry but you have to install ubuntu first AFAIK
<konqerr> na
<konqerr> there's a way to do it command line
<konqerr> I've done this before
<tekky> anyone know why when I click on "administrator mode" the window highlights with the red box but doesnt ask for a password or bring up any config options?
<hendaus> amikabil:  memory card of my cellphone?
<konqerr> what are the USER permissions to pass to /media/windows?
<BluesKaj> the time you spent in here trying to get it to work, could have been spent installing ubuntu
<amikabil> hendaus: yes
<konqerr> omg
<konqerr> this is a crysys
<tekky> actualyl I figured it out, if I Open the package manager then it will ask on the cpanel for my password as well...
<tekky> kinda buggy but it works
<shigutso> how do I Auto-Play songs in Amarok, and NOT Auto-Add-To-Playlist?? (using Ubuntu 7.04 + Gnome)
<hendaus> amikabil:  ok i have save them on the memory , so is there a way to take all the files from cell to my pc?
<BluesKaj> usb dongle hendaus
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  whats that?
<BluesKaj> cable and connector
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  yes the cable is usb dku-2
<secret> ok, ill tell you what ima gona do with this shit
<lu-bao> help me i have newest kubuntu feisty fawn on my notebook everything works (graphics Wine + steam and so on) except sound i have no sound doesnt matter what i do in kmix :(
<amikabil> hendaus: buy a memory card reader, less than 5dollars the chinese ones, put ur memory card there, u r done
<secret> look at that, no sound like me
<secret> lu boa i have same problem
<lu-bao> secret,  huh? .
<secret> no sound eh?
<lu-bao> i have um Realtek High Definition Audio chip
<secret> I have the same sound card too
<lu-bao> its on my new toshiba satellite A100-00A
<secret> and i get no sound in kubuntu 7.04
<BluesKaj> lu-bao, alsamix in the terminal and Unmute using the letter 'm"
<BluesKaj> alsamixer ..sorry
<hendaus> BluesKaj: i connect the usb, and i open gnokii,on option there is not found the module of my nokia 6230, it shows as unknown
<BluesKaj> hendaus,lookin in system menu storagemedia
<lu-bao> BluesKaj, cant since PCM still has no button to unmute
<lu-bao> otherwise when i unmute "Front" i get a weird sound like a cooler from inside rofl
<secret> lu boa do you get sound on one side of speaker?
<BluesKaj> the letter "m" lu-bao
<secret> where's the letter m?
<lu-bao> it says Card: HDA Intel  Chip: Realtek ALC861-VD
<lu-bao> BluesKaj, i pressed m ......
<secret> so when the mixer opens you type the letter m?
<lu-bao> secret no i dont get sound
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  where is system menu storagemedia?
<secret> Realtek ALC880
<lu-bao> i have ALC861-VD
<BluesKaj> lu-bao, make sure you use the arrow keys to highlight your selection , then m
<lu-bao> BluesKaj,  lol i know how to use alsamixer i would be here when i had a "mute" problem..
<BluesKaj> should turn red
<lu-bao> everything is at 100% and unmuted
<lu-bao> there is no sound
<secret> im having same problem as lu-boa
<secret> it has to do with realtek
<lu-bao> damn and i thought first "omfg feisty fawn how genius does that looks like so awesome nice graphics and functions" and then... no sound rofl xD
<lu-bao> without sound i can forget the whole OS ...
<secret> i've been having problems ever since i installed 30 mins ago
<lu-bao> with debian4.0r0 (gnome desktop) i had sound but in kubuntu (kde) i have no sound maybe an kde issue ?
<BluesKaj> go to the IEC958P  and put ti in analog mode ,then unmute the IEC958
<secret> what's the IEC968P?
<lu-bao> IEC958 is unmuted its a yellow mark at it (kmix)
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  where is system menu storagemedia? i am at a office and i want to gave them the documents from my cell
<BluesKaj> just scroll across , you'll see it
<secret> whats that command again?
<BluesKaj> hendaus, usually right beside the kmenu , it' the same one with Home
<lu-bao> BluesKaj, i dont have IEC958P only IEC958
<secret> to bring up the mixer in the terminals?
<bader_> lol I have a Q:  I have Kubuntu installed.  I tried to install Ubuntu over it using an ubuntu live CD.  The installation went pretty well (I used a guided partition at 100% of the current drive) and restarted the pc.  I ended up back in Kubuntu though.. I thought It had formatted!
<lu-bao> bader_, lol
<bader_> I know :P I'm confused!
<lu-bao> now thats a stupid issue never heard before :)
<bader_> Well sorrt!
<bader_> sorry*
<lu-bao> for what Oo
<lu-bao> you did nothing wrong?
<bader_> for being stupid!
<secret> ok listen lu, it's back to windows
<bader_> can someone help me plz :P
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  ok yes, so what can i do
<lu-bao> omg -.- stop that...
<konqerr> arrrrgghg what a failure
<lu-bao> mh well now i'll try ubuntu my last chance :/
<konqerr> that's why gentoo is better, for real
<lu-bao> when i wont have sound there too then....mh
<lu-bao> konqerr, it was never....
<bader_> i dont have sound here, but do on ubuntu!
<bader_> grr
<bader_> i guess no one can help?
<secret> it's something to do with the realtek cards... where would we get the drivers?
<bader_> grr
<lu-bao> gentoo is for high skilled with alot of annoying compiling stuff and issues -.-
<darryl_> Hey does anyone here know of a work around for stupid webpages that are designed to work ONLY with IE?  I have Kubuntu and Firefox but need to access this site - does anyone know of a work around for this?
<bader_> i guess im gone then, thanks anyways
<BluesKaj> bader, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same ...the diffrence is in the desktop each one uses , ubuntu uses gnome , kubuntu uses Kde , theref ore at the login screen you choose which desktop to use
<lu-bao> BluesKaj, yeah but kde soundsystem makes issues and is stupid mostly
<secret> ok
<BluesKaj> darryl , try FF addon "IE for FF"
<darryl_> BluesKaj: ah - never heard of that
<secret> lu-boa: if you work out the problem, email me at ehlolz@gmail.com - i am going now to ask some people this question in the ubuntu forums.
<secret> I have the same prob k
<lu-bao> secret i hate emailing :p
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  i open storage media, and then what can i do
<ohma1> Ok I have an issue hopefully someone can help sort out.. I installed 7.04 x86_64 just now, and I resized my ntfs partition, leaving ~20% for ubuntu... now when I try to access my windows partition it just says starting... and freezes there
<darryl_> BluesKaj: where you refering to this? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419 if so it does not work on Linux.....
<secret> ok then
<BluesKaj> lu-bao and secret , try the gnome app called  Gnome Alsa Mixer ...it's easier to setup and works
<lu-bao> oh btw. maybe i should say that i did an upgrade installation i did no clean install from a 7.04 CD i did an internet upgrade to 7.04 from 6.06
<ZmAY> hello, my laptop doesent want to turn on, any ideas what to do?
<jerzy> charge the bettery?
<darryl_> ZmAY: charge the battery?
<secret> where do we get this app, Gnome Also Mixer friend?
<lu-bao> buy a new power cord :D
<ZmAY> its charged, also plugged in
<jerzy> press the right button?
<ZmAY> i did
<ohma1> does anyone have a solution for the problem I outlined above?
<BluesKaj> darryl_, sorry to hear that :( ...dunno how to help in that case , unless the opera or konqueror browsers may work
<jerzy> change the laptop?
<ZmAY> perhaps:)
<ZmAY> any other ideas that might help?
<lu-bao> but thats stupid mh i mean look i installed 7.04 and i was so proud my wireless lan was working directly (IntelPRO 3945ABG) but now sound doesnt work whats that for a crap :( why not everything works stupid realtek :(
<BluesKaj> !gnome-alsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-alsa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darryl_> BluesKaj: its becase teh stupid website needs activex - I wondering if there is something in Linux that can "emulate" this to allow me to use this website
<secret> woah, you can't even copy and past text...
<jerzy> kubuntu is the best distribution
<secret> they need to fix this
<lu-bao> jerzy, as long sound works....well...yes.....but it doesnt -.-
<BluesKaj> secret , type in the terminal sudo apt-get install gnome-alsa
<secret> ok
<secret> thanks
<BluesKaj> darryl_, I think there is , but I'm not sure how to  use it
<konqerr> I juest wanted to say that Kubuntu didn't NOT solve my problem
<lu-bao> kubuntu feisty fawn needs a soundcard fix :/
<Pollywog> Was there some update to kubuntu Feisty that fixed the logout problem - having to exit to gdm to shutdown or restartt?  I have no idea why I am getting a proper exit menu but I like it
<konqerr> something as simple as mounting an NTFS partitoini to burn sutff off it
<konqerr> unbelivable
<secret> couldn't find package?
<darryl_> BluesKaj: do you know what its called?
<hendaus> BluesKaj: excuse me dude, but i am waiting for you request , thanx :)
<lu-bao> is it normal that kubuntu uses alot of ubuntu packages? xD
<BluesKaj> darryl_, Mozilla Active X control for Windows , but you have to run it in Wine :(
<Pollywog> has anyone else using kde with gdm noticed something different when they shutdown or reboot?
<Pollywog> since yesterday
<Pollywog> I am wondering if it is some sort of fluke
<Pollywog> a nice fluke
<BluesKaj> darryl_, foundit ! CrossOver Plugin Version 1.2,
<darryl_> BluesKaj: ok i will google that - thanks
<phazeman> hi people. does anybody running ubuntu/kubuntu on intel 82954G express chipset (vonboard video) ?
<secret> oi maybe the soundcard is not within the start menu. for example, when the computer starts up it dosen't actually load the driver for the sound card?
<BluesKaj> darryl_, it costs :(
<secret> i dont know, just trying to work this out
<c1|freaky> lu-bao: yea ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu (edubuntu also) all use the same repositorys
<secret> does linux have a start menu? where is it?
<secret> start-up devices
<c1|freaky> secret: low-left that think with a K on it called kmenu
<Pollywog> Linux?  You mean KDE?
<c1|freaky> *'thing
<BluesKaj> hendaus, what are you waiting for ? ...you can't find theSystem menu ?
<secret> no start-up programs menu?
<coreymon77> secret: ya, over in the bottom left corner, the thing with the K on it, thats the "start menu" for linux
<amikabil> secret: you are crazy to say that!!!The "K Menu" is the start menu!
<secret> no
<c1|freaky> secret: autostart
<secret> autostart programs?
<secret> where's it?
<secret> the folder?
<BluesKaj> windoze ppl :)
<coreymon77> secret: /home directory/.kde/autostart
<secret> thx
<amikabil> hendaus: what abt the memcard reader?
<Pollywog> secret: ~/.kde/Autostart/
<c1|freaky> umm i dont know wait a minute ill have a look maybe i can find it
<coreymon77> c1|freaky: i already found it
<Pollywog> coreymon77: is it Autostart or autostart ?
<c1|freaky> ok ^^
<Pollywog> I have Autostart
<coreymon77> Pollywog: makes no diff
<Pollywog> oh?
<coreymon77> Pollywog: im just too lazy to type captials
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  u told me to open storage media, but there is no system menu
<Pollywog> well in Linux there is a diff
<darryl_> BluesKaj: I found a better one called IEs 4 Linux
<Pollywog> unless you know something that I don't know
<Pollywog> well I am sure you know lots that I don't know
<hendaus> amikabil:  the memory is on the cell phone,so what can i do?
<secret> I cant find it
<coreymon77> secret: try Autostart (capital)
<Pollywog> secret you might have to cd to ~/.kde and then mkdir Autostart
<amikabil> secret:"~" means your home folder.
* Pollywog has used Linux since 1997 and is still green
<coreymon77> Pollywog: what do you mean by that?
<secret> there's nothing in the Autostart folder? we need it to start up the sound card
<Pollywog> still a newbie
<hendaus> BluesKaj: i open storage media: and it shows : cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 and ect..
<coreymon77> secret: is that what you mean, you want to autostart hardware?
<secret> installed 1 hour ago
<amikabil> hendaus:you have to remove it probably by opening the back cover and removing the battary.
<Pollywog> <---still a newbie
<secret> i want my sound card to work
<secret> i have no sound
<hendaus> amikabil:  ok and then
<Pollywog> secret what is your sound card?
<Pollywog> which chipset
<secret> realtek, I installed kubuntu 1 hour ago and I have not heard sound?
<secret> i try mp3 = no sound
<amikabil> hendaus: you have to buy a memory card reader. you will find it in your local mobile accs store.
<Pollywog> which Realtek?
<secret> youtube = no sound
<secret> how do i find out?
<GrueTamer> secret: type alsamixer in the terminal
<GrueTamer> it should say
<secret> Realtek ALC880
<GrueTamer> im just curious, is anything there muted?
<secret> HDA ULI M5461
<amikabil> hendaus: plug the memory card in the reader and plug the reader in your pc. the mem card will auto mount just like an ordinary USB drive.
<hendaus> amikabil:  i am at the office right now,i need to make this transfering now
<secret> the headphones look muted
<GrueTamer> that doesnt matter
<Pollywog> I think Realtek ALC880 should work
<Pollywog> in Linux
<secret> i have my computer connected to a stereo, and i have headphones connected to stereo
<amikabil> hendaus: then try borrowing one from your colligues!!
<secret> it worked on windows
<hendaus> amikabil:  here in my country cannot found memory card reader
<rubyat> try speaker-test
<GrueTamer> well, if you use headphones for audio, then unmute them
<amikabil> what country?!
<amikabil> hendaus: what country?!
<secret> it red writing though
<secret> i can unmute
<hendaus> amikabil:  col
<secret> cant unmute
<GrueTamer> try see if the sound works without your headphones in the mix
<amikabil> hendous: perdon me?
<amikabil> hendaus: perdon me?
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  http://siddharthdawara.blogspot.com/2006/09/gnokii-dku-2-nokia-6230-linux.html, i am reading this and i think there is solution
<hendaus> amikabil:  xubuntu is the same of kubuntu?
<amikabil> hendaus: uses less mem so runs fast.
<secret> nope
<nahemoth> hendaus: and uses xfce instead of KDE
<amikabil> hendaus: what means "col"?
<secret> restarting sound system is taken for fucking hours FUCK this is core duo wtf is this?
<secret> sorry
<hendaus> amikabil:  edit your /etc/gnokiirc to reflect a serial connection  , how can i open it?
<hendaus> amikabil:  col = colombia
<fdoving> !language | secret
<ubotu> secret: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<secret> this is frustrating
<mattsqz> man
<mattsqz> if its taking forever then something hates you
<mattsqz> kill it
<mattsqz> and try again
<c1|freaky> there are good and bad times with linux as as with windows :D
<mattsqz> maybe tell it to kick out some debug to ya
<secret> i did, and i did again, it wont finish
<amikabil> hendaus: i'm from Bangladesh and scrapy chineese 2$ mem reader are pretty available here. TRy your local chineese electronics.
<Pollywog> secret: are you a member of the audio group?
<hendaus> amikabil:  now the site that i gave for you, can u tell me how to make ---------> edit your /etc/gnokiirc to reflect a serial connection
<Pollywog> look at /etc/group
<secret> what is this audio group?
<Pollywog> look at the file /etc/group
<secret> i search this, nothing happen
<Pollywog> your username should be on the same line as "audio"
<Pollywog> like this: audio:x:29:pollywog,mythtv
<secret> how do i get there?
<rubyat> secret: open a Konsole and run     speaker-test   will make noise or give you errors
<secret> also, when i log out, everything is really big on the log in screen
<Pollywog> secret: cat /etc/group
<nahemoth__> is there any package(s) that can open rar files which divided and passworded
<kane_> are there packages availabe for thunderbird2?
<Pollywog> if it is not there use 'sudo adduser <username> audio'
<Pollywog> then logout and login again
<secret> 'it keeps on repeating 'front
<secret> Time per period = 2.986317
<secret>  0 - Front Left
<Pollywog> nahemoth__:  unrar won't do it?
<secret> the user 'secret' is already a member of audio
<superkirbyartist> Hey guys, I have Kubuntu installed on my iMac, but I would like OS 9 as well.  Can anyone help, please?
<secret> dual boot
<superkirbyartist> How, secret?  How?
<superkirbyartist> !powerpc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<GrueTamer> superkirbyartist: you just need to install grub and make room on the hard drive, and then install mac os 9
<secret> pollywog any other ideas?
<superkirbyartist> GrueTamer, it's Yaboot on the iMac.
<GrueTamer> oh
<GrueTamer> i did not know that
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  r u there
<hendaus> can anyone tell me how to make --> edit your /etc/gnokiirc to reflect a serial connection ?
<illriginal> What's up guys
<felzix> playing with cl.  you?
<GrueTamer> hey illriginal
<illriginal> I have a question, when i right click, click on properties, and click on permissions, it reads "owner: unknown"
<illriginal> How do I get my machine to recognize me as the user
<illriginal> I have a question, when i right click, click on properties, and click on permissions, it reads "owner: unknown". How do I get my machine to recognize me as the user
<ShadyTree> does IE work in Kubuntu.  I think I need it to test cross-browser compatibility for my sites
<ShadyTree> illriginal, cant you cahnge it
<illriginal> ShadyTree, I uh... don't know how to :X
<footbeta> hendaus: i read it and it was like kernel hacking. even if you do that you won't be able  to cpy your images cause gnokii doesn't have such option.
<ShadyTree> illriginal, if not, just Alt+F2   and  kdesu konqueror
<ShadyTree> run Konqueror with sudo
<cathal> how do u load kde's password manager as it failed to load at the start and i cant find it in the start menu
<footbeta> hendaus: i m amikabil
<illriginal> heh, im on gnome :X
<ShadyTree> oh
<ShadyTree> then
<fdoving> cathal: kmenu -> run command - write: kwalletmanager
<Kartibok> secret: I had the same problem with my front screen after a did a driver change. If you change the change the resolution with the administrator mode to say 1024 x 786 and restart x you should be OK
<hendaus> footbeta: so what about to get the gnokii source?
<cathal> thanks fdoving
<hendaus> footbeta: tell me how to edit /etc/gnokiirc
<superkirbyartist> I got the Mac OS 9 running in Mac-on-Linux.  How do I install it properly?
<footbeta> hendaus: it was like s/he double installed gnokii(frm source and frm repository)to make sure(!) and somehow combined device driver code of your cable frm kernel source.
<illriginal> I have a question, when i right click, click on properties, and click on permissions, it reads "owner: unknown". How do I get my machine to recognize me as the user
<illriginal> By the way this is on Gnome] 
<nahemoth__> what do you use instead of HJSPLIT
<hendaus> footbeta:  ok tell me how to can i edit /etc/gnokiirc , why u dont like to tell me
<nahemoth__> what codec should I install in order to watch MKV files?
<secret> ok thanks... but my sound problem is more serious then first thought...
<footbeta> hendous: no taugh.just type "sudo kate /etc/gnokiirc" in command line.you will be prompted for passwd.
<secret> alot of patchs and compiling structured idk windows
<footbeta> hendaus: no taugh.just type "sudo kate /etc/gnokiirc" in command line.you will be prompted for passwd.
<ShadyTree> illriginal, did you ask in #Ubuntu
<illriginal> yeah i have been for the last 30 minutes
<illriginal> no response
<illriginal> im tryin to search through ubuntu forums
<ShadyTree> illriginal, ok, just do this.  open terminal, type sudo nautilus
<hendaus> footbeta:  can i show u the gnokii file?
<ShadyTree> its probably a stupid way to do it, but I dont use Ubuntu
<footbeta> hendaus: yah ofcourse
<illriginal> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<illriginal> ShadyTree all it did was open up my root- File Browser, still the permissions doesn't recognize that I'm the owner (owner: unknown)
<hendaus> footbeta:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22622/
<ShadyTree> illriginal, I know, but you can change the permissions now from the browser
<illriginal> ShadyTree: I clicked on Computer, and it doesn't show my slave drive] 
<illriginal> Sorry, couldn't change the permissions of "Filesyste
<ShadyTree> illriginal, ok. I dont know then
<illriginal> heh ok
<illriginal> how bout htis
<illriginal> this*
<illriginal> how do i make myself root?
<illriginal> desu?
<BluesKaj> sudo su
<illriginal> i need an owner's manual for linux lol
<illriginal> i gotta stop dependin on others for this stuff lol
<BluesKaj> we all need help sometimes , illriginal
<BluesKaj> :)
<illriginal> i know... it just sucks when you wait hours and hours at a time to get things done because you depend on others -.-
<illriginal> everyone should be responsible for everything they own :D
<hendaus> footbeta:  did u see if its support nokia 6230 b
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  why u told me to open storage media,?
<BluesKaj> thankgod this is just a hobby for me ...I'd hate to have use this room for advice if I was still working
<BluesKaj> sorry hendaus I'm in the middle of BBQing dinner , I forgot what you were trying to do
<footbeta> hendaus: it looks like the repository of ubuntu is old and new releases of gnokii solves your problem but only sources are available. In some weeks you will be able to find a working dloadable package.that's all i can help.
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  i want to take all the files from he memory of my cell phone nokia 6230, and now i install gnokii and it is not working
<BluesKaj> the connected device should show up in media storage
<hendaus> footbeta:  the site that i gave u , it has a link to download gnokii source
<hendaus> BluesKaj: i have connected the cable dku-2 , and i open storage media and i can see just cdrom,cdrom1,hdb,floopy,floopy0,hal-mtab.hidden and directory....
<footbeta> hendaus: dload is no problem. u can do this from gnokii's home page. by the way my friend has a dku-2 cable and i will try it . give me your address.Maybe help you later.
<hendaus> footbeta:  what address?
<footbeta> hendaus: email.
<illriginal> Can someone PLEASE help make my ownership go from UNKNOWN to illriginal (I need ownership!!!!)
<hendaus> footbeta: did u got it?
<hendaus> footbeta:  i open this http://gnokii.org/download/gnokii/patches/00-patch-gnokiirc
<footbeta> hendaus: wait a minute. http://gnokii.org/download/gnokii/0.6.x/rpm/gnokii-xgnokii-0.6.0-1.i386.rpm http://gnokii.org/download/gnokii/0.6.x/rpm/gnokii-0.6.0-1.i386.rpm dload them
<hendaus> footbeta:  i dload this also: http://www.gnokii.org/download/gnokii/gnokii-0.6.16.tar.bz2
<footbeta> hendaus: they are the latest compiled versions, but in rpm. this is no problem.
<footbeta> hendaus: install "alien"
<hendaus> footbeta:  i dload the two gnokii url u gave me
<footbeta> hendaus: cpy those in your home direc and type "sudo alien **.rpm" . two .deb file should generate.
<footbeta> hendaus: install the .deb.first the gnokii ,then the xgnokii.
<hendaus> footbeta:  wait until alien installation done
<hendaus> footbeta:  where can i install .deb.first the gnokii then the xgnokii
<footbeta> hendaus: brb
<footbeta> hendaus: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<hendaus> footbeta:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22629/
<misolo> n1
<hendaus> footbeta:  see the pastebin i gave u, kubuntu
<footbeta> hendaus: try "sudo alien --scripts **.rpm"
<Zyklon-B> need help for mkv fi
<Zyklon-B> les
<footbeta> Zyklon-B: what?
<footbeta> hendaus: any luck?
<hendaus> back
<hendaus> footbeta:  back
<footbeta> hendaus: any luck?
<footbeta> hendaus: i just generated two debians.just as i said "sudo alien --scripts **.rpm"
<hendaus> footbeta:  i show u the pastebin url
<footbeta> hendaus: adding "--scripts" makes the difference. try the new command
<hendaus> footbeta:  adding "--scripts" <-- type this one
<hendaus> but tell me how to install gnokii and xgnokii rpm
<footbeta> hendaus: no,try"sudo alien --scripts **.rpm"
<footbeta> hendaus:then you will have two .deb file. install them by right clickihg on them and selecting install.
<hendaus> footbeta:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22635/
<hendaus> footbeta:  i cant see .deb files
<footbeta> hendaus: just remove the second copy "gnokii-xgnokii-0.6.0-1.i386(2).rpm" from your home folder
<hendaus> footbeta:  del it?
<Ace2016> hendaus: why not just compile it yourself?
<footbeta> hendaus: yes, cause u have another cpy not having "(2)" suffix
<hendaus> ye sthats right
<amorphous_> I'm having problems understanding some ssh issues. is it possible for me to have a passkey to ssh from one user and have another user without a passkey (for automated tasks)?
<Ace2016> Source package: gnokii (0.6.13-4ubuntu1) [universe]     ????
<Ace2016> isn't it in the repos?
<amorphous_> If so - could someone point me in the right direction please?
<hendaus> footbeta:  give me the gnokii url? not xginokii?
<Ace2016> hendaus: google is your griend ;)
<hendaus> Ace2016:  how can i see it in the repos?
<footbeta> hendaus: i gave you both
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my sound?
<hendaus> footbeta:  give me them another time please
<illriginal> im tryin to use Alsamixer to adjust the settings but nothing works
<Ace2016> hendaus: it should be in synaptic
<Ace2016> hendaus: i mean adept (synptic is ubuntu
<footbeta> hendaus: http://gnokii.org/download/gnokii/0.6.x/rpm/gnokii-xgnokii-0.6.0-1.i386.rpm http://gnokii.org/download/gnokii/0.6.x/rpm/gnokii-0.6.0-1.i386.rpm
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my sound? It's not working... it's being recognized but cannot hear any sound!
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my sound? It's not working... it's being recognized but cannot hear any sound!
<illriginal>  #beryl
<Ace2016> hendaus: run sudo apt-get install gnokii  in konsole, that should do it
<hendaus> <footbeta> hendaus: wait a minute. http://gnokii.org/download/gnokii/0.6.x/rpm/gnokii-xgnokii-0.6.0-1.i386.rpm http://gnokii.org/download/gnokii/0.6.x/rpm/gnokii-0.6.0-1.i386.rpm dload them
<Ace2016> why get rpm files when its in the repos????
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my sound? It's not working... it's being recognized but cannot hear any sound!
<footbeta> Ace2016: s/he did but that was old version that does not support dku-2 cable for 6230
<hendaus> footbeta:  ok done another time the two files
<Ace2016> footbeta: the version in fiesty's repo is 0.6.14-3, seems up to date to me
<illriginal> Can someone help me with my sound? It's not working... it's being recognized but cannot hear any sound!
<hendaus> footbeta:  yes now the two files generated
<Ace2016> illriginal: have you got the codecs installed?
<amorphous_> no-one know about ssh?? :(
<amorphous_> Ho hum...
<illriginal> pretty sure i do...
<illriginal> how would i go about checkin that?
<hendaus> footbeta:  ok i install them
<illriginal> i dont get log in nor log out sound, music, video, no beeps from messages etc.
<Ace2016> illriginal: run kmix, see if the sound card is detected and volume settings are correct
<BluesKaj> illriginal, have you opened alsamixer and unmuted the settings , especially IEC958
<footbeta> hendaus: then try it.
<hendaus> footbeta:  what shuold i do now
<illriginal> BluesKaj, it's funny you mention that, cuz IEC958 does not exist in the alsamixer list
<illriginal> and it was VIA DXS.. and I have no clue what that is.
<Ace2016> illriginal: in kmix, that is in the switches tab
<illriginal> Ace2016, i use gnome
<illriginal> ubuntu room is too busy to answer my sound question
<Ace2016> oh
<illriginal> it keeps thinkin that my sound card is VIA
<illriginal> when in fact it's SBLive
<BluesKaj> yup illriginal, listen to Ace2016, he knows ..also install gnome-alsa ...it's an easier to use GUI version
<illriginal> alsamixer that is.
<hendaus> footbeta:  i open gnokii, and it opens,but where is the option to open the images from my cell?
<BluesKaj> illriginal, r-then search on the net for linux drivers for your Soundblaster-live card...they should be available
<ahmed> guys how to install aiglx
<Ace2016> illriginal: well then u have mplayer, first make sure nothing is using audio, then you can do mplayer -ao help, then get a list of audio outputs, cd to a directory with an audio file (guessing u have an mp3), then do mplayer -ao (one from the list) file.mp3, see if any of them work, that is how i test stuff, alsa is your best guess
<footbeta> hendaus: i told you before-there is no option to cpy images from mobile.you can just read msg, call etc. try a crd reader for images.
<clever> what window manager does kde use?
<Ace2016> clever: kwi
* BluesKaj gets a bit miffed at having to hold ppl's hands to do simple stuff like search for the right apps 
<Ace2016> clever: kwin
<clever> ahh:)
<Ace2016> dman
<Ace2016> missed the n the first time
<clever> lol
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: influx of noobs due to popularity of ubuntu
<hendaus> footbeta:  so is there another program for tranfering images?????? i have the cd live but for windows
<clever> was testing with compiz --replace
<clever> but wanted to know what the 'normal' manager was so i could put it back
<Ace2016> clever: beryl is nicer for that since you get beryl-manager
<clever> havent installed either on the box yet
<clever> was running compiz thru X11 forwarding:P
<clever> from another box
* BluesKaj goes for dinner ...needs to get bloodsugar up... I'll be in a better mood when iget back :)
<clever> 7.04's compiz connecting to a 6.06 X server
<footbeta> Zyklon-B: is matroska a proprietery codec? then probably it's included with w32codecs pack for xine/mplayer.
<clever> mkv isnt a codec but just a muxing format
<clever> and mplayer handles mkv containers easily
<footbeta> hendaus: i don't know any of. Btw was your phone ditected?
<hendaus> footbeta:  till ow i am waiting
<ahmed>  how to know how much free space i got left in ma linux partition ?
<clever> ahmed: df -h
<hendaus> footbeta:  it doesnot detect :(
<Ace2016> hendaus: did you try the version from the repositories?
<illriginal> Ace
<footbeta> hendaus: maybe you should consider memcard reader it works fine for me and i don't believe this device is so scarce in your country. Maybe u just don't know.
<Ace2016> hendaus: the version you installed was older than the one in the repos
<Ace2016> illriginal: yea?
<illriginal> in my alsamixer, how can i make alsamixer only work with SBLIVE? for some reason it only wants to edit the settings of my onboard sound card
<ahmed> [01:02]  <ahmed> i installed ubuntu studio and kde ,, i feel now my ubuntu is slow.. especially with trying to edit a system text file or so
<ahmed> [01:02]  <ahmed> it takes a while to laod
<ahmed> [01:02]  <ahmed> and some times never opens
<ahmed> help plzz
<Ace2016> illriginal: go into bios and disable it, that the easiest way
<illriginal> hm... im pretty sure it is... brb
<Ace2016> bye all, i have to go
<footbeta> hendaus: maybe Ace2016 is right.Or perhaps rpm->deb was a scrap and you just opened the regularly installed one. Or maybe it didn't even install. :(
<hendaus> Ace2016:  i am using the latest one
<hiturunk> Hey, Someone mind helping me with sound troubles? for some reason I'm not getting audio, it's not muted, and I can hear the static..
<hiturunk> Anyone >_>?
<kane_> hey does anyone know what the remote desktop for KDE is?
<hendaus> /query Ace2016 yes i am using version 0.6.14
<hiturunk> Come ON, No one can help me?
<footbeta> Zyklon-B: possibly you need w32 codecs pack installed.
<footbeta> Is there anyone from columbia just to say hendaus that mem card readers are available in calumbia just like an ADSL modem.
<hiturunk> My audio was working fine just a few minutes ago.
<hendaus> footbeta:  i have adsl modem
#kubuntu 2007-05-27
<hendaus> footbeta:  is there a good mp3 burner?
<amikabil> hendaus: then you should have crd readers in your local stores. What do you think Bangladesh is a very developed country with riches & gagdets?Noo, it's far worse than columbia.trust me.
<hendaus> footbeta:  is there a good mp3 burner? and keep helping me :)
<hendaus> amikabil:   is there a good mp3 burner? and keep helping me :)
<karl> when I go into System Settings>Monitor & Display and click "Administrator Mode" I stop getting signal to my monitor. Anyone know a fix?
<karl> (I have two video cards, one PCI, one AGP)
<amikabil> hendaus: by default installed k3b.
<hendaus> amikabil:  i have k3b and i got error
<hendaus> amikabil:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22639/
<xlinux__> hello?
<Maxdamantus> Am I able to stop it putting stuff to the clip board when I select it?
<xlinux__> max, you mean with klipper?
<Dannilion> Hello. Does anyone know how to get my bluetooth to cooperate (pair my bluetooth dongle connected to computer to nokia e61 for net access)?
<xlinux__> maxdamantus; do you mean with klipper?
<xlinux__> I dont think anyone is here
<Maxdamantus> Not sure.
<Maxdamantus> In alot of programs, it copies to the clip board when I highlight something.
<xlinux__> Maxdamantus; do you have klipper in your system tray (it looks like a clipboard)
<Maxdamantus> Yea.
<Maxdamantus> Oh. Config that?
<xlinux__> yeah, go to configure klipper
<xlinux__> then check the option that says ignore selection
<Maxdamantus> Thanks.
<Maxdamantus>  <xlinux__> then check the option that says ignore selection
<Maxdamantus> Still seems to do it.
<xlinux__> make sure to click ok for changes to take effect
<Maxdamantus> Yea, I did.
<Maxdamantus> And it's still checked.
<xlinux__> and whenever you select any text in the system without copying it automatically copys the text to the klipboard?
<Maxdamantus> Umm
<Maxdamantus> I think it's only doing it with XChat now.
<xlinux__> oh dang.. thats gotta be an Xchat option.. I have konverstsation, so I cant help you there...
<xlinux__> how is xchat compared to konversation?
<Maxdamantus> More comfortable. :P
<Maxdamantus> Meh, I don't mind.
<Maxdamantus> Was just in Firefox and Terminal which was the problem.
<Maxdamantus> Sometimes things have bad colour schemes, and hard to read.
<Maxdamantus> So I highlight to read them.
<ubuntu> i am nooby for linux can i help my ?
<Maxdamantus> With what?
<ubuntu> i am franch
<xlinux__> konversation is making me angry.. I cant make the dang server list go away
<Maxdamantus> Lol. Use XChat. :d
<Maxdamantus> Way more efficient for multi servers, and the server list only comes up when you tell it to
<Maxdamantus> (Ctrl + S)
<Maxdamantus> ubuntu, help with what?
<Kartibok> Anyone any ideas what program I could use to write javascript on linux?
<ubuntu> when go to googel
<Kartibok> or recommend any applications
<fdoving> Kartibok: kate or kwrite are both good.
<Maxdamantus> Kwrite has syntax highlighting if that's what you mean.
<Maxdamantus> And kate.
<ahmed> guys, after installing xgl ,, when logging in xgl session under kde , screen messes up.. vga: ati .. plz help
<Kartibok> Maxdamantus: yes I was after those addons to make it easier for me.
<ubuntu> i am french sorry
<Maxdamantus> Addons?
<xlinux__> ubuntu; its fine; what do you need?
<Maxdamantus> You can select what to treat it as in the menu somewhere.
<Kartibok> as in better than Notepad
<Maxdamantus> Or if it has an extension it knows, it tries that.
<Maxdamantus> Eg: When I open my *.php scripts, it highlights the php syntax.
<wasm> y'all ever here of kickban for stunts like that ?
<Kartibok> I know that there are good ides out there such as netbeans and eclipse, so I thought there may be some posh javascript stuff
<Maxdamantus> What do you mean by posh?
<ahmed> guys, after installing xgl ,, when logging in xgl session under kde , screen messes up.. vga: ati .. plz help
<Kartibok> Maxdamantus: easy and with lots of help and looks good ;)
<Maxdamantus> :S
<fdoving> wasm: stunts like what?
<ubuntu> i am noodiz in linux and i wan to go google and i am french.
<ubuntu> want
<Maxdamantus> http://google.co.fr/
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<Maxdamantus> Wait, no.
<Maxdamantus> http://google.ca/
<fdoving> Kartibok: quanta might help you a bit.
<Maxdamantus> No, that's canadian french
<Kartibok> fdoving: just searching for it now
<ubuntu> no paris french
<Maxdamantus> http://www.google.com/intl/fr/
<ubuntu> i am
<Maxdamantus> I think that's it.
<ubuntu> yes thanks
<Maxdamantus> No problem.
<ubuntu> i am noobiz in linux thanks
<Maxdamantus> That hasn't really got anything to do with Linux. :P
<Maxdamantus> I would've presumed it would redirct you to there if you went to Google.com, since your rDNS ends with .fr
<wasm> fdoving: the server attack
<wladimir> hi, howto setup the fb?
<Maxdamantus> What server attack?
<wladimir> the framebuffer
<fdoving> wasm: what server attack?
<wasm> fdoving: the wild ride we had a few minutes ago
<fdoving> wasm: about multiple servers etc?
<Kartibok> fdoving: Maxdamantus: many thanks for the ideas
<fdoving> wasm: that was a discussion about two different irc clients.
<phlawless> hello world
<phlawless> any around
<wasm> fdoving: discussion should not have caused half of the folks to leave and return in a few moments
<fdoving> wasm: there was an attack in #ubuntu.
<wasm> fdoving: I am a linux newbie but I have been doing chat stuff for a several years
<wasm> fdoving: so it may have been just the one channel
<xlinux__> wasm; then tell me how to make the konversation server list dissapear
<phlawless> hey guys
<wasm> xlinux: go into settings and remove them
<phlawless> is there a linuxmce channell?
<phlawless> new to linux and just installed kubuntu
<phlawless> need some help
<marko_> which help ?
<phlawless> well i am basically fresh of the site
<phlawless> so any newbee help would be great
<ahmed> guys
<Maruko> hi
<ahmed> how to control start up programs
<marko_> phlawless,  just say
<marko_> what you need
<Maruko> can anybody help me install compiz on kubuntu feisty?
<ahmed> konversation always start up in the begining and i wanna disable its auto startup
<ahmed> how to control start up aps ?
<phlawless> i cant get linuxmce beta 2 to run
<fdoving> ahmed: then quit it before logout. anything you leave running will be restarted on login, by default.
<ahmed> well tried doing so
<ahmed> but still
<wasm> ahmed can you do it by uninstalling ?
<xlinux__> ahmed; check to see if konversation is in the auto start folder
<Maruko> can anybody help me install compiz on kubuntu feisty?
<xlinux__> wasm... theres no option to hide the server list in settings
<wasm> maruko: what is compiz?
<xlinux__> I cant even X out of the server list
<Maruko> .....
<Maruko> it's like beryl
<ahmed> xlinux__ where is the autostart folder ?
<xlinux__> ahmed /home/username/.kde/autostart
<wasm> Im not sure what beyrl is for
<xlinux__> beryl is a window manager
<xlinux__> like kwin or metacity
<phlawless> i would like 2 install that also hehe
<phlawless> beryl that is
<parsifal> Buona sera atutti.
<xlinux__> does anyone know how to eliminate the server list remaining open in konversation?
<xlinux__> anybody?
<ubuntu> http://www.google.com/intl/fr/
<phlawless> anyone got time to help me install linuxmce beta 2
<Maxdamantus> Ah, So that's how you get the KDE style wm inside GIMP.
<ik> hi
<Maxdamantus> Xnest*
<pjotter> just installed kubuntu
<Kartibok> pjotter: me too about 6 hrs ago.......great distro
<Maruko> ok
<Kartibok> imho
<Maruko> can anybody help me install compiz?
<pjotter> yes, it's the only linuxversion that runs my photoshop properly
<pjotter> with wine
<Maxdamantus> Lol.
<Maxdamantus> I use vmware for Flash 8. That's it. :P
<Maxdamantus> Wine has always been laggy and glitchy with flash.
<Kartibok> Maruko: I installed the Beryl which looks to be the same
<pjotter> vmware? is that another windows emu?
<Maxdamantus> It's a virtual machine.
<pjotter> okay
<Maxdamantus> Like having a computer inside your computer.
<pjotter> never heard of it
<Maxdamantus> Can run whatever OS, as long as the chipset supports it.
<pjotter> people recommended me wine
<phlawless> its works pretty good on windows
<Kartibok> VMWare is excellent I use it all the time,
<phlawless> agreed
<pjotter> I will give it a go with photoshop
<Maxdamantus> You need Windows XP to use it.
<Maxdamantus> (The disc)
<phlawless> kartibok was install beryl hard
<Kartibok> easy peasy
<Maxdamantus> Kartibok, did you run it?
<Kartibok> I can send the website I used
<phlawless> what about linuxmce u install taht
<phlawless> please
<phlawless> send away
<Maruko> KArtibook :  Beryl seems not to work on my pc
<Maruko> but well
<Maruko> please help me if u can
<Maxdamantus> Maruko, did you run it?
<Maxdamantus> Run beryl and emerald
<Maruko> can you help me reinstall it whole again?
<Kartibok> These instructions were brilliant http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<pjotter> I'm  still a ms user... thinking of switching to linux
<Kartibok> Maxdamantus: I use it at home and work. I have about 5 servers set up with databases and windows domains complete with Oracle etc
<Maxdamantus> pjotter, there is actually a program which lets you run Windows programs on the Linux desktop natively.
<pjotter> what is it?
<Maxdamantus> Win4Linux or something.
<Maxdamantus> You run Windows in the background.
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> nice
<Maxdamantus> And it sends the Windows from Windows to the xserver.
<Kartibok> and most linux distros.....
<Maxdamantus> You need to pay for it though.
<Kartibok> I have the Workstation version
<Kartibok> but as you said you have to pay
<pjotter> well... wine seems to  work fine here
<pjotter> no prblems with that
<pjotter> I just did a complete install of photoshop under wine
<Maxdamantus> What version (of PS)?
<pjotter> 6
<pjotter> my old, but legal copy :)
<Kartibok> pjotter: why don't you try GIMP?
<jack> hi
<pjotter> I need CMYK
<Maxdamantus> Xnest :1 -ac -name GIMP -geometry 1280x1024 & kwin --display :1 & gimp --display :1
<Kartibok> does GIMP not have it?
<Maxdamantus> ^^ ftw
<pjotter> Gimp doesn't have that (yet)
<Maxdamantus> CMYK?
<Kartibok> ahh
<pjotter> But I tried Gimp and it looks very nice
<phlawless> kartibok thanks for the link
<Maruko> who can help me install Compiz/Beryl???
<pjotter> It's a graphics mode, like RGB
<phlawless> looks straight forward
<Kartibok> phlawless: No probs I did exactly as it said and it works fine
<pjotter> RGB is for computerscreens etc.. CMYK is for print
<phlawless> do u ahve a link like that for kubuntu and linuxmce 1.1 beta 2 install
<phlawless> i new to linux
<phlawless> just install kubuntu on my home theatre pc
<pjotter> I need CMYK because most printers demand CMYK files
<phlawless> so i looking for all the help i can get so i dont go back to windows LOL
<Kartibok> I don't have links for them but if you google you should find them. I followed the instructions and now I have video dvd and all the good stuff!
<Maxdamantus> Lol. Metacity is the WM for GNOME right?
<Maxdamantus> Just ran metacity --replace
<Maxdamantus> Yuckky gnome.
<phlawless> kartibok pm
<pjotter> say, do I need a firewall when using Linux?
<Kartibok> phlawless: what does that mean?
<Ashex> pjotter, not really
<Ashex> if you really think you need one, just buy a router
<phlawless> kartibok ur beast
<pjotter> I installed firestarter.. but it blocked all traffic..so I uninstalled it. The bugger keeps asking for the root password everytime I reboot
<phlawless> instructions work like a charm
<phlawless> rock on for the fast help
<Kartibok>  /msg nickserv identify wettegryf
<Ashex> pjotter, firewalls are meant to keep traffic from going out and coming in unless you allow
<Kartibok> lol that failed then
<Ashex> with ubuntu, you don't need to worry about the traffic that goes out
<Maxdamantus> Lol. This is fun.
<Maxdamantus> Just went onto GNOME, and ran kwin
<Ashex> since everything you will be running is from the repos. Coming in, due to restrictions, you shouldn't need to worry about that
<Ashex> however if you think you need protection from outside threats, get a router, as it is much easier to do and less of a hassle
<pjotter> Yes, I heared that Linux is a pretty secure system
<pjotter> No virusscanner needed too?
<Ashex> nope
<Maxdamantus> gnome looks better with xfwm4
<Ashex> in order for a virus to do anything, it has to run as root
<pjotter> I use antivir on my ms-pc.It's a free virsusscanner taht does a very good job
<ahmed> how to disable shift backspace ,, it always logs me off and i press it by mistake ... plz helkp
<Ashex> as do i, i don't use windows very often (once every few months when the CS hits me).
<Loco_Man> can anyone help me?... I'm having a weird problem with kubuntu... it connects to the network when it boots, then a minute or two later it just stops working...
<Ashex> but it's only because when in windows, you need one
<pedro__> boa noite pessoal
<BluesKaj> yup routers rock
<Ashex> ahmed, control center> keyboard
<pjotter> So I don;t need a virusscanner in Linux?
<adaptr> you can use one if you like
<Ashex> pjotter, nope
<Ashex> you can get clamwin if you like
<pjotter> I'll try find a free one
<adaptr> no need - aptitude install clamav
<Ashex> however, pretty much all anti-virus vendors will tell you there is no need for an anti-virus in linux
<ahmed> how to install beryl ati card using xgl,, any one have a link to this guide ???
<adaptr> !beryl
<Ashex> !beryl | ahmed
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> ahmed: please see above
<BluesKaj> pjotter, very unlikely ...been on kubuntu for 9mos, no need for av scanners
<adaptr> pjotter how does one normally acquire a virus ?
<pjotter> by using a ms pc, I guess?
<adaptr> pjotter there are only a very limited set of situations
<adaptr> you get a virus from either a web site that exploits IE and its various leaks, through e-mail that exploits OE and its many leaks, or warez software that runs on WIndows
<conor> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<BluesKaj> viruses written for windows systems can't run onlinux,and the linux architecture doesn't allow for .exe files to run without root permissions
<adaptr> none of those work on Linux, and I've just covered 99.999999% of all viruses
<Loco_Man> any idea what might be wrong with my network?... it works for a minute or two whe I boot... then it just stops working...
<BluesKaj> linux isn't windows II .., takes windows users a while to understand that
<pjotter> I just downloaded a virsuscanner.It is a tar.gz file
<pjotter> I haven't got the faintest idea what to do with it. How do I install it?
<Maxdamantus> pjotter,
<Maxdamantus> Open a terminal.
<pjotter> ok
<Maxdamantus> And cd to the location it's in.
<BluesKaj> pjotter, in the terminal : tar -xvzf filname.tar.gz
<pjotter> just a moment
<pjotter> alright I'm in Desktop (whre the file is)
<Maxdamantus> tar -xf <filename>
<Maxdamantus> Where <filename> is the file.
<Maxdamantus> (Or the first few letters with a * to show wildcard.
<pjotter> it worked
<pjotter> it created a directory with the same name
<pjotter> ls
<pjotter> (sorry)
<pjotter> :)
<Maxdamantus> Then go into the directory, can use a GUI fm if you want.
<Maxdamantus> And see if there are instructions.
<Maxdamantus> (Usually called "INSTALL"
<Maxdamantus> )
<Mongey> ok
<Mongey> i need a bit of help
<Mongey> My internet is extremly slow on kubuntu
<Maxdamantus> Mongey, ask your questions first. :P
<pjotter> yes there is an Install script
<Mongey> i can download pakages fast enough 125 kb/s
<Maxdamantus> pjotter, any "config" or "configure" script?
<Mongey> ive tries konquer and FF and bout are slow
<pjotter> nope.. license, readme, install and an .installrc
<Maxdamantus> Ok, in the terminal, run "./install"
<clever> often INSTALL is the name of a text file explaining how to install
<Mongey> any ideas ?
<pjotter> it's doing stuff... :)
<clever> 'less install'
<clever> or 'less INSTALL' depending on what its actualy called
<pjotter> no its definately installing something
<clever> ahh
<Maxdamantus> Lol. I'm trying all the wms I can find.. Fluxbox looks odd.
<Maxdamantus> Darn flash looking logos with crappy products.
<pjotter> its' asking a lot of hard questions too which I answer with " yes" (mostly)
<Maxdamantus> Yea, that's normal.
<pjotter> it's busy installing gui-stuff
<ubuntu> there is a server french ?
<pjotter> it is done
<pjotter> antivir
<ubuntu> there is a server french ?
<ubuntu> pleai
<morla> hello
<ubuntu> hello
<morla> are you bot or human?
<ubuntu> there is a french server ?
<pjotter> now comes the tricky part.. how do I actually strat the installed program?
<pjotter> start
<ubuntu> human
<ubuntu> what ?
<morla> hi then :)
<Mongey> ok
<Kartibok> Good night all
<Mongey> how do i disable ipV6 in kubuntu
<pjotter> thanx a lot for the help Maxdamantus!
<morla> I cannot burn with k3b in feisty.. no drives found. Can somebody give me a hand please?
<Maxdamantus> Woah.. This is the weirdest one yet.
<Maxdamantus> WM to emulate the Windows 95 feel. :S
<Maxdamantus> Lol. Everything is in a Window.
<Maxdamantus> Even Kdesktop is in a Window.
<pjotter> any Ideas where the freshly installed program went?
<pjotter> it's not on the desktop..it's not in the startmenu...
<ubuntu> http://www.google.com/intl/fr/
<Maxdamantus> pjotter, check the directory where you ran install
<Mongey> how do i disable ipV6 in kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Mongey> this is gonna take a while to load...
<Mongey> lol
<pjotter> I'll try rebooting
<ardchoille> irony++
<pjotter> bye and thax!
<ardchoille> pjotter: wait
<pjotter> ok
<Maxdamantus> pjotter, wait.
<ardchoille> pjotter: What are you trying to do?
<Maxdamantus> Linux barely ever needs reboots.
<Maxdamantus> That's the art of it. :)
<Maxdamantus> Check the directory where install is.
<pjotter> I dont; know.. I installed the antivirus program .. but somehow it doesn;t run
<Maxdamantus> Should've created some binary file.
<pjotter> I'll check
<pjotter> what do Ilook for?
<Maxdamantus> Anything that wasn't there before.
<pjotter> I't pretty much the same
<ardchoille> pjotter: Go to the dir where the source code is and read the Make file, it tells the system where to install things.
<pjotter> there is a file hbedv.key
<Maxdamantus> If you "ls" in the directory, it colour codes files.
<Maxdamantus> Green is executable.
<pjotter> ok
<slackgen> hi. i used ubuntu-desktop and i turned roaming profile off for my wireless. Now in kubuntu I want to use knetworkmanager. But i uninstalled the gnome tools. How do i reenable roaming?
<pjotter> just the install is green
<pjotter> there is bin dir
<pjotter> with a green file
<Maxdamantus> Ok, run it in the terminal
<Maxdamantus> ./filename
<Maxdamantus> Where filename is whatever it is.
<ardchoille> pjotter: Which app did you install?
<pjotter> antivir
<pjotter> www.free-av.com
<ardchoille> pjotter: Try typing in a term: which antivir
<ardchoille> That may give you the path to the binary
<Maxdamantus> And if you want to make a symlink to it, so you can just run something like "antivirus", "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/antivirus filename"
<pjotter> usr/bin/antivir
<Maxdamantus> Run "antivir" then
<ardchoille> pjotter: Ok, now you have the path to the binary and can use that to make a menu item
<pjotter> But it's just a terminal programm..I mean.. it is supposed to be a gui thing
<Maxdamantus> Yea, you can run GUI programs from the terminal.
<phlawless> hey guys
<Maxdamantus> I like checking if things work by running from the terminal first.
<phlawless> i got linuxmce on a cd
<phlawless> and its mounted
<Maxdamantus> Then I can see errors if it mucks up.
<phlawless> how-to says there should be a linuxmce file on cd but there aer nono
<phlawless> only thing i see is install.sh cache.list
<phlawless> and getpackages.sh
<phlawless> will any of those help me install app
<phlawless> any ideas on how to installl
<BluesKaj> downloading stuff to the desktop should be avoided ../home is where it's at :)
<BluesKaj> the terminal assumes your apps reside in /home after downloading , unless of course one uses synaptic adept apt or aptitude
<rkitect> /list
<rkitect> crap
<pjotter> does anybody know what Dazuko is?
<rkitect> anyone willing to help with a first time KDE setup?
<benbread> i'm doing an edgy to fiesty upgrade - but i'm getting errors getting packages from edgy main and universe - error 302 found - why would they be erroring if the files _can_ be found? :|
<BluesKaj> ls a person ?
<BluesKaj> benbread, did you update your sources.list file first to feisty where edgy used to be in the debs
<phlawless> anyone will to help with linuxmce install
<BluesKaj> the HT version?
<benbread> BluesKaj: All i've done is run the dist upgrade tool through adept
<sc0tch> Is there a network manager process I can stop that will prevent kubuntu from bringing up my wireless card and scanning for 'any', no matter what I do it keeps restarting it scanning after taking down the interface.
<BluesKaj> yes, benbread but you still need to upgrade your sources list to feisty first
<benbread> BluesKaj: Is there an automated way to do that?
<Maxdamantus> Afterstep seems.. Interesting.
<pjotter> what "kernel"  does kubuntu have?
<Maxdamantus> Ubuntu.
<ardchoille> pjotter: 2.6.20-15-generic here on Kubuntu Feisty
<BluesKaj> benbread, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Maxdamantus> ardchoille, it's not generic.
<Maxdamantus> It has modifications.
<pjotter> alright... I must first install a program called dazuko
<ardchoille> Maxdamantus: I was simply stating what uname -r returns :)
<pjotter> I'mtrying to install it right now, but it'smore difficult... it needs to be build first
<benbread> BluesKaj: Heh, i was half-way there :P
<benbread> Thanks
<BluesKaj> benbread, i suggest you check out this page...very informative and useful : http://douglasfshearer.com/blog/command-line-upgrade-to-ubunty-feisty-fawn-704
<BluesKaj>  np :)
<benbread> BluesKaj: Thanks
<BluesKaj> I have it bookmarked for reference
<jack> new try: what do i need to do to get remote x11 connections to work? i got kubuntu-feisty runnig, but i need that box only as a remote x11 terminal
<pjotter> Well, I've learned quite a bit for today.Think I call it quits and get some sleep
<pjotter> thaks for all the help!
<pjotter> thanks
<jack> what do i need to do besides removing -nolisten tcp...
<jack> port 6000 is open, i can telnet in, but only locally
<jack> not from anything else on the lan
<jack> now what? there's no iptables running, and netstat says it listens to *
<UKESN|Javax> nn folks
<phlawless> any good hearted solo got time to help someone install linuxmce
<jack> new try: what do i need to do to get remote x11 connections to work? i got kubuntu-feisty runnig, but i need that box only as a remote x11 terminal
<jack> port 6000 is open, i can telnet in, but only locally, not from anywhere else on the lan
<jack> anything else than xhost + ?
<ahmed> guys please help... google earth freezes at initializing
<mwiebelhaus> anybody here?
<jack> apparently not
<mwiebelhaus> can you help me
<jack> or my stupid x11 question is too ancient for *
<jack> if you ask your damn question, maybe
<ahmed> guys please help... google earth freezes at initializing
<jack> if you want general help, $100 in advance please
<mwiebelhaus> do you know how to make my screen display 1440x900
<jack> and dont expect to help anyone with proprietary software stuff ahmed
<jack> google earth isnt free, go whine at google
<jack> mwiebelhaus: sounds like you want to reconf xorg
<mwiebelhaus> im not sure what i want to do iim new at linux
<jack> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i bet
<benbread> BluesKaj: I've replaced all occurances of edgy with feisty, but it's still failing on 302 found errors
<benbread> I think i'll do it without the tool
<mwiebelhaus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwiebelhaus> i tried that
<mwiebelhaus> then it told me to do something in a fiel
<mwiebelhaus> file
<oldwest> Hi - Anyone know of way to take screen capture when your K Menu is open? When I try and do screen cap. - menu collapse's or can't see anymore.....
<ooo000-gwemo> I think gimp will do a screen cap but it has been a while since i tried and an working on a new install right now
<oldwest> Did another install of newer version of kunbuntu and want to see what is installed when configuring new install.
<oldwest> When k-menu is open and you press key command the k-menu goes away idea's?
<aldin> how to change password on freenode?
<crimsun> /msg nickserv help set
<oldwest> never mind figured out using rt/clk on k-meu then put menu editor on screen which stay then use gimp for capture
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i want a partition to be mounted automatically on startup and be able to be viewed and written to without having to be root
<coreymon77> how do i do that?
<Maxdamantus> coreymon77, open /etc/fstab
<coreymon77> already open as root
<Maxdamantus> What's the partition called?
<coreymon77> i had to edit it to get the partition to mount in the first place
<Maxdamantus> (sda* or whatever)
<coreymon77> sda5
<coreymon77> label: storage
<Maxdamantus> /dev/sda5 /some/place ext3 nouser,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Maxdamantus> Or change ext3 if it's a different fs type.
<coreymon77> Maxdamantus: i just have it on auto
<Maxdamantus> Use the settings I said.
<Maxdamantus> Otherwise it gives permissions only to root.
<coreymon77> i have the fs on auto
<Maxdamantus> Oh.
<Maxdamantus> What fs is it though?
<Maxdamantus> Best to have the proper fs, unless it's the floppy or cdrom drive, where you can have different filesystems.
<coreymon77> Maxdamantus: fat32
<coreymon77> its a shared win-lin storage drive
<Maxdamantus> /dev/sda5 /some/place vfat nouser,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Maxdamantus> You should use ext3 if shared.
<Maxdamantus> You can get the driver to use it on Windows.
<coreymon77> meh
<coreymon77> this works
<Maxdamantus> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Maxdamantus> Easy to use.
<Maxdamantus> And doesn't have the restrictions of FAT32.
<coreymon77> the drive already has stuff on it
<coreymon77> cant be changing the fs now
<Maxdamantus> Oh, right.
<Maxdamantus> Well use the one I last said.
<Maxdamantus> Should let non-root users write to it.
<phlawless> anyone here using linuxmce
<coreymon77> Maxdamantus: thanks, it works now
<Maxdamantus> Np.
<coreymon77> Maxdamantus: wait a sec
<coreymon77> Maxdamantus: i still cant write to it as a user
<coreymon77> Maxdamantus: root is still the owner, and only root can mount it
<coreymon77> Maxdamantus: i can see it as a user, but not write
<Daisuke_Ido> so chown it
<don> hello
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: you talking to me?
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: and if so, what do you mean?
<LjL> ubotwo part
<coreymon77> who is ubotwo
<LjL> a bot
<talius31> hi there
<don> he is a computerbot
<xGrantx> does anyone here use "recordmydesktop"?
<don> he is all knowing
<talius31> is anybody know something about this kcontrol problem: i've all mine kcontrol modules in the k-menu/found objects, and there's only the peripherals menu in kcontrol.
<Solifugus> To get beryl working, what do you need to do?
<talius31> Solifugus: firstly u've to well configure yout graphic card, have you the 3d accelaration works well?
<xGrantx> Solifugus: did you install gfx card drivers?
<Solifugus> yes... nvidia drivers is always the first thing i setup
<Solifugus> so i can play games
<xGrantx> ok
<jack> is there any firewall-ish thing enabled by default on kubuntu (feisty)? xorg is listening, but i can't even telnet in
<talius31> have you enabled the composite options in your xorg.conf?
<xGrantx> Solifugus: what is the problem that you are having with it?
<phlawless> pretty pretty please assist with linuxmce install
<Solifugus> xGrantx: I don't know yet... but I started installation of kubuntu beryl... I hope its just obvious from there..
<xGrantx> oh ok
<talius31> Solifugus: have you enabled the composite options in your xorg.conf?
<phlawless> solifugu u can find beryl quick install here
<phlawless> http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<phlawless> took me 2 sec to install and i am fresh off the street when it comes with linux
<xGrantx> you might have an issue with window borders not displaying
<xGrantx> Beryl has the fix to that on it's website
<talius31> xGrantx: personnaly i've no problem with beryl _ or maybe you are always talking to Solifugus
<xGrantx> well I had an issue with window borders
<xGrantx> I just had to change a value in my xorg.conf
<phlawless> i guess no one likes linuxmce hehe
<talius31> ha ok, i'm french and they said to enabled it in the howto i've read *-)
<xGrantx> heh
<xGrantx> Beryl + Kiba-Dock makes for an awsome desktop environment
<cris> hey how do i get root access on ubuntu, it wont let me install certain programs
<cris> says i dont have access
<xGrantx> sudo passwd
<cris> ?
<xGrantx> type that into your terminal to set a root password
<talius31> xGrantx: is Kiba-Dock is like the mac docker? i've tried kxdocker but it doesn't work well, so i'm waiting for the realease of its fork: xqde
<Solifugus> I installed beryl for kubuntu, rebooted and nothing looks any different... no lsd effects.
<talius31> Solifugus: run beryl-manager
<xGrantx> talius31: yea it is, but it has a physics engine and some other goodies
<cris> all that did was update my password
<talius31> Solifugus: and run beryl by clikng the gem icon in bottom right of ur screen
<cris> xGrantx: did i need to create a root login? i assumed it already had it
<cris> lol
<talius31> xGrantx: ho great, i'll try it now :p is it in common repositories, or i've to compiled it?
<xGrantx> cris: by default there is no root password
<Solifugus> talius31: ok.. i c options, but where is the switch to turn it on?
<cris> lemem check
<xGrantx> talius31: there is a repository
<talius31> Solifugus: it's something like "select the windows manager" and then select beryl instead of kwin
<cris> xGrantx: wont let me login from login screen
<cris> do i have to logout beforei  login, or do i login thru terminal?
<talius31> xGrantx: cool i'll seek it right now, i've always loved mac style *-)
<xGrantx> cris: you can login to root in your own account
<xGrantx> cris: just type "su" in the terminal
<xGrantx> talius: www.kiba-dock.org
<dregorth> anyone know if the forums are down?
<talius31> xGrantx: thx, i was looking at some strange howto in ubuntu-fr forums :s i prefer to download it directly from official site
<Solifugus> talius31: Do you mean in a start-button menu or in the beryl options manager?  I have not found it yet
<talius31> Solifugus: in the beryl-manager menu, are you seiing the red gem icon?
<xGrantx> the red gem would be in the taskbar
<Solifugus> talius31: yes.. it has a red diamond kind of thing.
<xGrantx> right click it
<xGrantx> then "Select Window Manager"
<xGrantx> Beryl
<talius31> Solifugus: yeah then right click it and overlight the "select the windows manager" (or something like this, i've not the english version) ans select beryl
<dregorth> does anyone know if the forums are down?
<cris> xGrantx:  thanks brotha
<xGrantx> cris: np
<cris> but hey question
<cris> i have a question thats a little more important
<xGrantx> ok
<Solifugus> talius31: the beryl manager has three such icons.. right-clicking none of them gives me a menu.
<dregorth> anyone?
<cris> xGrantx: i put the live CD in my vista laptop its brandnew. after that, i decided to partition it and install ubuntu as well. it practically froze while this was going on, as it took literally overnight and was still frozen. so i decided to cancel the install of ubuntu, then restart the comp w/the disk removed so vista would load. ive already checked the boot priority, yet vista will not load
<cris> xGrantx: it sits there on the load screen with the load bar and doesnt go any further. and i tried the live CD again and it ran, then i tried installing and it straight up said couldnt access filesystem
<talius31> sorry guys, i'm in gutsy release, then i've been disconnected
<cris> xGrantx: so my initial question is, what the fuck happened lol
<xGrantx> cris: were you installing feisty?
<noiesmo> !language | cris
<cris> xGrantx: not sure. i have a free diskv6.06.1LTS
<cris> noiesmo: sorry
<noiesmo> cris, np :)
<cris> its my girls laptop and she is pissed at me
<cris> and im like wtf
<cris> lol
<xGrantx> cris: so you can't install ubuntu at all?
<talius31> Solifugus: is it works well now?
<cris> xGrantx: well, i could im sure if i wiped it, but the vista came preinstalled so i dont have disk. but there are files i need to access on that computer before i do anything... i dont wnaan install ubuntu on it anymore i just want my vista to load again and ive tried everything-- it even freezes going to safe mode or repair mode
<xGrantx> well, some of the vista files must have been overwritten somehow
<xGrantx> you could put that HD into an inclosure and get data off it that way
<cris> well first
<cris> its a laptop
<cris> i dont wnan remvoe hd
<xGrantx> you can't access your HD with a live CD?
<cris> well
<cris> i put the liv CD in
<cris> how do ia ccess my winodws files via the cd
<cris> couldnt figure it out
<talius31> cris: maybe u've to mount the disk
<cris> :\
<cris> lol
<xGrantx> well, for some reason I couldn't access my HD with the ubuntu live disk, but
<ubotu> cris: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xGrantx> with other live distros I could
<xGrantx> like SLAX
<cris> what did i say
<cris> ubotu: i didnt say anything
<talius31> cris: try with a knoppix, this is a well live ditrib and i've never met problems to mount ntfs disks
<cris> and i assume i need to get microsoft to send me a vista restore disk huh
<cris> lol
<xGrantx> why didn't you get a vista disk?
<xGrantx> because you could run the repair
<jack> guys, is there any way in kubuntu to allow remote x11 connections? i gnome there is, under "login window preferences"
<talius31> xGrantx: it's a laptop if i've well understand, and they rarely give the cd, they're only made an hidden partition with restauration tools
<jack> *in
<xGrantx> meh, well they should
<talius31> jack: personnaly i use krdc (but it's to share the whole desktop, is it what u're talking about?
<jack> talius31: no, i need plain ancient x11 connectivity (port 6000)
<jack> X is listening now, i managed to get it to (kdmrc)
<talius31> jack: ha ok, so i can't help you :/ sorry
<jack> but i cant reach it from 192.168.1.*, only from lo0
<jack> ok :x
<cris> is knoppix in english
<cris> lol
<jack> german, and its not related to kubuntu
<cris> should i, and how do i upgrade to 7.04 ubuntu
<jack> of course you can run it in english too
<jack> you dont
<cris> i just need to access my files on my laptop in which the ubuntu installer messed it up
<jack> you reformat and install ubuntu
<cris> is there a major diffrence in the two?
<jack> yeah, different repos
<cris> repos?
<talius31> cris: yaeh you can run sknoppix in english, personnaly i use a french fork of this live distrib, kaella knoppix, but u can also run it in english,
<jack> you're very likely to run into wicked dep troubles if you switch
<jack> cris: software repositories
<cris> oh ok
<cris> well i jsut hope i can get the files off this laptop i dont understand why it screwed up
<jack> a couple small but very basic things are slightly different between the 2
<cris> on the partitioning that is
<jack> files arent a problem
<cris>  qyeah i know
<cris> but the prob is im not gonna have it the way it was nad its my girlfriends laptop
<jack> just boot from something else, a knoppix cd/dvd, ubuntu, kanotix, whatever you want
<cris> ok well how do i access the files on ubuntu live cd
<jack> just mount the disk
<jack> and copy the stuff somewhere over the net
<jack> easiest way
<cris> yweah but
<cris> its laptop and when i stick disk in
<cris> it doesnt letm e view files
<jack> stick disk in?
<jack> you sure you mounted it already?
<talius31> cris: it's not a problem for viewing, u've to boot from the cd-rom
<cris> the ubuntu live CD
<_apisq> when I go to gmail, it says the encodeing is partially lost, what happened to it?
<cris> yeas i understand
<jack> lol yeah, boot it ;)
<cris> when i run live CD and boot ubuntu
<jack> it's cloop-crunched
<cris> how do i access my files
<jack> mount the disk(s)
<jack> doe
<jack> *done
<talius31> cris:when u're in the live-cd environment, you've to mount your ntfs partition in a mount point, then save your files away
<cris> im sorry but i dont understand lol
<jack> your hd is not visible until you mount it
<jack> when you managed to mount it, copy your files away
<cris> lemme look real quick
<talius31> cris: when u're on your live cd desktop, lauch a console, and type in su mode: mount /dev/yourNtfsDevice /yourMountPoint
<cris> oh ok
<jack> think you could even do it with a gui, from qtparted or so
<jack> if typing is too much challenge
<cris> lol no
<talius31> cris after doing this command u'll be able to acces to your ntfs partition at /yourMountPoint
<bartosz> hey can anyone help me wiht couple things? i just installed ubuntu desktop
<cris>  lemme load the live thing
<bartosz> and i need helping in costumazation
<cris> 8u guys help a lot if this works, and i appreciate it a lot
<talius31> cris: u're welcome ^^
<jack> np
<cris> im sure others, if not you already, want my noob butt outta here lol
<jack> wish my question was as simple :)
<bartosz> i am tyring first of all to do the dyndns
<bartosz> i went on the ubuntu tutorial on wikipidia
<jack> the? there are thousands of dyndns services...
<cris> lol
<bartosz> sorry
<cris> millions more like
<bartosz> umm dyndns.com
<talius31> bartosz: personnaly i'm using a cool dyndns program to update mine
<jack> thousands of good ones, cris :)
<jack> never count the crap
<talius31> bartosz: inadyn ; it's in default repositories
<bartosz> what does that mean?
<talius31> bartosz: you've to install inadyn by tipyng something like sudo aptitude inadyn (have you modified you /etc/apt/sources;list to enlarge your repositories?
<bartosz> sudo apt-get install ipcheck
<bartosz> gksudo gedit /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update
<bartosz> thats what i have done
<bartosz> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<cris_> oops
<cris_> hey talius31
<cris_> it says unknown id: mode:
<bartosz> this is where i got the instructions under how to assign hostname
<talius31> cris_: what command have you exactly typed?
<cris_> su mode: mount /dev/hda1 /hda1
<talius31> bartosz: personnaly i'm using the inadyn software, it's really easier, u've to lauch it by typing : inadyn -u username -p password -a urDomainName
<talius31> cris_: is the /hda1 directory exist?
<cris_> in gparted
<cris_> it says my 2 partiions are
<cris_> /dev/hda1
<cris_> and /dev/hda2
<cris_> hda2 being my larger one
<bartosz> thank you
<cris_> "Unknown id: mode:"
<talius31> cris_: surely /hda1 is the restoration partition, and /hda2 is the ones with vista installation, try to mount /hda2 if u've files to keep from your documents_and_settings folder
<fatman2>  hello, i am fat man and i weigh 400 pounds!  you can see video of my supreme fatness at www.fat-man.org
<cris_> yeah i tried the hda2 as well
<talius31> bartosz: u're welcome ^^
<felzix> did... did we just get spammed?
<talius31> cris_: and could copy me the entire error message please?
<cris_> i did
<cris_> wait how do i login as root again?
<talius31> cris_: su
<cris_> how do i set password again
<cris_> sudo passwd
<cris_> ?
<billy_> hi. I am trying to install kubuntu on my desktop computer. I tried to set the display to use a dual monitor configuration, and now my window manager won't come up at all. all I get is a command prompt.  is there any way to debug/fix this?
<jack> sudo su -
<jack> passwd
<jack> doe
<talius31> cris_: yeah u can do this, but it's for ubuntu based live cd, aren't u on a knoppix ones?
<cris_> i logged in as root
<cris_> no im on ubuntu olive cd
<talius31> cris_: ok sorry ^^
<cris_> gives me same error
<cris_> lol np its my fault most likely
<bartosz> talius31: so.... the now i can connect to my computer through ssh ?
<bartosz> using my dns name?
<cris_> bartosz:  if ur dns points to ur ip ya
<BluesKaj> billy , type :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<talius31> bartosz: yeah, aren't u under a router or some firewall?
<talius31> cris_: humm i don't know this "Unknown id: mode:" error *-)
<cris_> so even in ubuntu, i use that same command?
<bartosz> damn
<bartosz> i am under a routher
<felzix> um, to use root privileges with ubuntu, type sudo
<bartosz> probobly much more work right?
<bartosz> haha
<felzix> for su-like function, do sudo -i
<cris_> i tried this
<talius31> cris_: yeah the mount command is the same
<billy_> ok, trying that, thanks
<cris_> i tried mount /dev/hda2 /hda2
<cris_> it says "mount: mount point /hda2 does not exist"
<cris_> thats bs cuz it does exist
<talius31> bartosz: u've to open ssh port on youtr router and redirect it to the ip that u've just dyndnsed
<cris_> do i need to create a point?
<bartosz> what is the ssh port? defult on linux?
<talius31> cris_: it's /dev/hda2 and you have to create a directory in order to mount it
<bartosz> and is the ip of my reciver or the isp ip
<talius31> bartosz: heuuu 22 i think but i'm not sure, google it ^^
<talius31> cris_: create a directory like: sudo mkdir /hda2
<talius31> cris_: then now the: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /hda2 will normaly works well
<cris_> ok i did that
<cris_> now
<cris_> it moiuntd
<cris_> but
<cris_> i open folder saus i dont have access
<bartosz> how do i start ssh? ..
<bartosz> sorry i am seriously a noob if it comes to linux
<bartosz> reading these questions makes me wonder sometimes why i even bother to play around with linux
<talius31> cris_: sudo chmod -R 777 /hda2 (it will allow read/write for everybody, but only for time session, cause u're in a live cd)
<talius31> bartosz: have u installed it? if not: sudo aptitude install ssh
<cris_> oh wow
<talius31> bartosz: then sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<talius31> bartosz: sorry it's : sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart (and not sshd
<cris_> talius31: this will most likely work, as im waiting on the chmod to complete, but waht do u recommend me being the easiest way to get my vista back lol
<bartosz> sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<talius31> cris_: personnaly i recommand u to get off vista :p lol, seriously u can try to boot from the other partition (hda1) it's surely a restauration system in that one
<bartosz> Couldn't find package "ss", and more than 40
<bartosz> packages contain "ss" in their name.
<bartosz> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed
<bartosz> thats what it said
<talius31> bartosz: have u installed it? i don't understand
<bartosz> yes i tried
<bartosz> sudo aptitude install ssh
<bartosz> and it showed me that it couldn't find the package
<talius31> than if you type sudo apt-get install ssh nothing works well?
<bartosz> ok i got
<talius31> (sorry u've type the good command, it's aptitude and not apt-get, an old bad habbit :s
<bartosz> hahaha i got
<ShadyTree> !internet explorer
<bartosz> now how to i configuer it?
<talius31> bartosz: could you gimme the result of: sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<talius31> bartosz: ha cool, so u haven't to gimme me the file i've request earlier
<talius31> bartosz: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<bartosz> ok i did
<bartosz> and when i did
<bartosz> the list
<ShadyTree> !ie
<bartosz> ... its a long list
<bartosz> so i dont know where to pass
<bartosz> paste it
<ShadyTree> Does anyone know how to install IE in Kubuntu
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<talius31> bartosz: no u have not to paste it, thank you, it was only 'cause i thought u cannot install ssh
<phlawless> cris u there
<bartosz> oh yea i got to work
<bartosz> but now when i try to restart it
<bartosz> it says permission denied
<bartosz> could not load host key
<talius31> bartosz: then try to connect to your pc from another one (or even in loopback) just typing ssh urDyndnsName
<ShadyTree> Does anyone know how to install IE in Kubuntu
<jack> apt-get install wine
<talius31> bartosz: have u done it in su mode (with sudo in front of the command?
<jack> then pray a bit
<phlawless> anyone willing to help me install linuxmce
<talius31> arg i've lost my cigaret paquet :s
<phlawless> or jsut get it to r un
<xlinux__> shadytree; why would you want to?
<bartosz> umm
<bartosz> yea
<talius31> phlawless: i'm sorry i even don't know what is linuxmce :s
<jack> talius31: port 6000 is open, but i cant telnet in from remote (lan)..i can ping and ssh in though, what could be the stopper..
<jack> feeling so clueless :x
<soulrider> phlawless: isnt there a linuxmce channel? this is kubuntu related mostly
<ShadyTree> xlinux__,  when building a website, I need to see if it's compatible with IE
<phlawless> its a linux media center for kubuntu
<phlawless> i wish there was
<bartosz> ok talius31: i got it working i think would you mind
<bartosz> connecting to it .. haha
<bartosz> if you can
<jack> ShadyTree: if you want to do it 100% right, go buy vmware for linux
<ShadyTree> buy?
<xlinux__> shadytree; you could install windows as a virtual machine, running it to use IE.
<phlawless> www.linuxmce.com
<jack> yep, thats commercial software
<ShadyTree> eww
<bartosz> talius31: kulaga.dyndns.org : )
<talius31> jack: hummmm is the port oppened when u type netstat?
<jack> yup
<jack> listening to *:*
<jack> thats what i dont understand :(
<talius31> bartosz: so it's works well? cool
<bartosz> well i don't know if it works from an outside machine
<xlinux__> shadytree; you could use seamless rdp to run IE7 on its own window in linux.. it uses a network connection to send the contents from the VM to Kubuntu
<jack> sure xlinux__, thats not a "vm" though :)
<phlawless> so anyone around can help me out
<talius31> jack: i've a solution but it needs holly water and a lot of faith *-) lol sorry i really don't know what the hell is blocking ur telnet test :s
<jack> me neither
<talius31> bartosz: try it ^^
<jack> damnit ;x
<Minataku> Usada (Sun SPARCstation 10) is up and running OPENSTEP 4.2/SPARC \o/
<talius31> bartosz: or i'll try if u want?
<phlawless> jack u tried vmware for linux?
<bartosz> yea i wish you could
<carutsu> I'm still amazed how fast X restarts
<jack> phlawless: yes, it rocks
<ShadyTree> xlinux__, in other words, there's no easy way
<phlawless> o
<jack> costly but cool
<bartosz> talius31:  its kulaga.dyndns.org
<xlinux__> jack; yes, seamless is a VM running in the background sending the programs from IE7 to linux
<Minataku> Costly? Not at all.
<jack> you can use vmware player if you dont want to pay bucks
<Minataku> VMWare Server is gratis
<jack> xlinux__: ok :) thought you meant a real windoze on another box
<Minataku> Server is a full-featured offering
<jack> Minataku: but outdated, a bit
<talius31> bartosz: yeah it's works well ^^
<jack> the gsx thing
<xlinux__> shadytree; right.. there is no easy way. Im not sure if firefox has any addons for IE rendering
<bartosz> awesome
<Minataku> jack: Not at all
<bartosz> thank you
<Minataku> I think VMWare Server is their testbed
<ShadyTree> xlinux__, hm. possibly
<bartosz> talius31: do you know of any guide that can help me configuer it?
<Minataku> It's bleeding-edge
<talius31> bartosz: u're welcome :)
<Minataku> Which is probably why it's free ;3
<jack> cool, might have changed then Minataku
<xlinux__> I know theres IE Tab for windows which uses the IE7 engine inside a firefox tab
<jack> but last time i checked, 5.5.something was pretty far ahead of the gsx server
<phlawless> cris did u get ur windows vista problem fixed
<talius31> guys i'll go to bed, have a good day/night (depends of where u're from ^^) and c u :)
<dr_willis> thats a scary thought - ie in a tab.. :)
<jack> nie talius31
<bartosz> bye
<bartosz> nie hahaha
<bartosz> porsze cie nie!!!!!!
<Minataku> jack: This one doesn't have a name to it
<Minataku> It's just "VMWare Server"
<bartosz> haha
<jack> wow, ok :) might be the current version
<bartosz> can anyone help with running a bot? how to make it run in the background?
<jack> sounds like they changed their policy
<jack> eggdrop & ? :P
<Minataku> jack: I think they use the free server one as their testbed app
<dr_willis> bartosz,  botcommand &
<Minataku> It's bleeding-edge and potentially broken
<jack> yeah, pretty cool then Minataku
<dr_willis> bartosz,  of course theres dozens of bots and ways to run them
<jack> i dont mind bleeding edge stuff :)
<Minataku> But yeah, it is cool
<Minataku> jack: I'm a Gentoo user, so
<Minataku> Same here :3
<Minataku> DR_WILLIS
<jack> hehe
* Minataku pokes dr_willis 
<dr_willis> Minataku, !
* dr_willis prods Minataku 
<Minataku> Amiga Amiga Amiga
<Minataku> Where are they XD
<dr_willis> Yep. they are in the garrage :)
<jack> if kubuntu wouldnt grok this laptop that well, i'd be on gentoo now too
<Minataku> Heehee
<jack> i bet
<xlinux__> shadytree; are you still there???
<bartosz> dr_willis: can you help me with running eggdrop?
<Minataku> Complete enough to use, right, dr_willis? :D
<dr_willis> Minataku,  i got a gpx2 - it has an amiga emulator on it!  portable amiga
<ShadyTree> xlinux__, yes
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee
<dr_willis> bartosz,  for eggdrop - i KNOW thers 100+ web sites with docs on that bot.
<Minataku> Yeah, but I'm a collector
<xlinux__> shadytree; try this: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<ShadyTree> xlinux__, ty
<Minataku> I want the real things :D
<cris_> hey
<jack> dr_willis: xbox+uae is all i need meanwhile
<bartosz> i know but how do you run it in the background?
<bartosz> does it tell you
<dr_willis> Minataku,  been diging out my Modle airplane stuff
<Minataku> dr_willis: PM me if you wish to pull it out of the channel
<jack> only playing "gravity force 2" anyway
<Minataku> I don't have that no PM crap on
<dr_willis> bartosz,  if its a command from the shell  - bash 101 says use &
<billy_> suppose someone were to go to System Settings, and then click the Monitor & Display button, go into administrator mode, click the hardware tab, and push "test".  Is there any way to get out of this without shutting off the computer?
<Minataku> dr_willis: Plus I've got other cool things to tell you about :D
<inteliwasp> is it posible to fool a program to think it has control of the sound interface but let other programs do the same?
<dr_willis> Minataku,  heh - remind me in a week or so. you do NOT want to know the mess in the garrage at the moment. :)
<billy_> i'm having touble getting my desktop computer to run with a dual monitor configuration
<xlinux__> shadytree; your welcome
<Minataku> Heehee
<cris_> !!!! hey anyone !!! hey how do i copy files onto a external hd via terminal
<Minataku> Okay, I'll remind ya if I see ya, dr_willis :D
<cris_> i udnerstand cb
<Minataku> And thanks again ^^
<ShadyTree> xlinux__,  That would work, but I think I'll just test it in Konqueror for now.  Im afraid of Microsoft
<dr_willis> My wife had a rummage sale.. so she trashed the garrage.. and THEN she got robbed at her rummage sale..  they took her rummage sale $$
<dr_willis> she was so ticked.
<cris_> cp
<ShadyTree> xlinux__,  Now that Ive had a chance to think it over rationally
<yarddog> where can i change from gdm to kdm?
<dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<yarddog> thanks
<ShadyTree> the login screen
<dr_willis> actually
<yarddog> thank you
<cris_> dr_willis: hey man, i mounted my hd but still says i dont have acces to folder even after i chmod it
<xlinux__> shadytree; ok.. if it shows in fox and konquerer or firefox, chances are IE will show it. IE isnt as.. good... i dont know the specifics
<ShadyTree> xlinux__, IE 6 and lower doesnt show transparent pngs, for one
<dr_willis> cris_,  let me guess. a ntfs or vfat filesystem?
<cris_> yes ntfs
<xlinux__> shadytree; yeah. im a firefox dude personally.. I cant live without the extensions
<ShadyTree> xlinux__, me too
<dr_willis> cris_,  ok.. now listen.. when mounting a Filesystem (ntfs/vfat) you do NOT NOT NOT NOT .. chmod the mountpoint afterwards.. it wont work.  :)
<xlinux__> shadytree; you tried Beta 3 yet?
<cris_> well
<cris_> before i chmoded it it didnt work
<dr_willis> cris_,  you use the umask= option, and/or the users/users
<ShadyTree> xlinux__, no, I didnt even know there was one
<dr_willis> cris_,  chmoding it in ANY FORM OR WAY will have no effect.
<cris_> can u be more specific? so i need to remount first then what?
<cris_> dr_willis: so i dont need to remount
<dr_willis> the proper way to mount ntfs is documented all over the place. :)  let me find my fave url
<cris_> lol
<dr_willis> you MUST remount it with the right options
<xlinux__> Shadytree; yeah firefox 3 is being made, and you can use it. Its supposed to be lighter and add features, but many extensions wont work until theyre upgraded...
<ShadyTree> xlinux__, oh cool
<cris_> ...
<dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount
<dr_willis> thats not the url i was looking for.. but it will work :)
<xlinux__> I personally like konqueror, but its lack of addons makes things tedious.. no browser has the power of firefox.. everyone just HAS to hate the big guy
<dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en  is my fave.. guess what.. its the same site heh heh..
<dr_willis> they been rearanging it. lol
<xlinux__> in windows world fox is the little guy, in linux world its the big 'evil' product
<semistud2354> hey this is kinda a wierd question, but does anyone know a good program to make business cards out of
<cris_> lemme look\
<jack> scribus?
<jack> gimp-svg?
<Tarsus> hello,having difficulty setting up a wireless network in ubuntu, any faqs that can help? google want' my friend.
<carutsu> I have a weird problem, my media (volume up, down and mute) keys are missed if i turn composite on, (doesnt metter what key i puck they just dont work), if i restore to default, then they get back to working
<hakaisou_> konqueror has it's uses
<nightlynx> How can I change the desktop selection box color?
<fignew> xlinux__: bah @ firefox plugins :)
<Tarsus> Config IPW2100 + edgy eft
<hakaisou_> mostly FTP and file browsing personally
<xlinux__> fignew; why man? theyre really nice
<fignew> Konq > * ;)
<fignew> the only one I use is adblock+... konq has that built in.
<Tarsus> I would say that the adapter is stuck in IPV6 mode
<fignew> plugins make firefox even slower
<cris_> hm
<xlinux__> fignew; i guess... its not the case for me, but I guess
<cris_> dr_willis: it still says u dont not hav epermissions necessary
<cris_> i typed mount /dev/hda2 /drive -t ntfs -r
<fignew> xlinux__: don't get me wrong, firefox & plugins are sweet... i just like konq more (no wrong answer here)
<carutsu> anyone?
<xlinux__> everyone says this is so with fox (that its slow), but it loads so fast and renders pages faster than Opera or Konqueror for me.. maybe its because I have a nice comp..
<cris_> dr_willis: so the umask
<cris_> what umaskl do i use
<cris_> 777?
<xlinux__> fignew.. Id use Konqueror if it had the plugin base of Firefox
<xlinux__> Hey.. whats uo with KDE4?
<carutsu> well, another topic then, my laptop has the same key to turn of wifi and bluetooth, werid huh?, well i want to turn off bluetooth as i dont use it and it's only draining my battery
<dr_willis> cris_,  you dident read that web site did ya?
<cris_> yes i did
<cris_> but i dont have a umask
<xlinux__> are they doing away with Konqueror
<cris_> cuz i am on lvie cd
<fignew> xlinux__: konq loads faster in KDE (no question) and Opera renders pages fastest
<semistud2354> dude what type of wireless card do you have
<dr_willis> fifth line of the First url i posted..........
<dr_willis> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0002,nls=utf8
<carutsu> semistud2354: me?
<dr_willis> note the 'umask' option :)
<semistud2354> lol...srry i was reading a previous post
<semistud2354> my bad
<carutsu> XD
<semistud2354> did you get your wireless network going
<cris_> yeah whats 0222 tho
<semistud2354> i was looking at somthin else :p
<xlinux__> konq loads faster for the first load, then its seemingly even for me. Firefox, at least in my case (maybe the fasterfox extension), renders pages noticably faster than Opera or Konqueror (Opera is very close)
<dr_willis> cris_,  the 2nd url i posted (the main docs) explain all aobut that umask stuff. and what it does
<dr_willis> its somt hing like "the default permissions are like 777-the umask" or somthing like that. :)
<fignew> xlinux__: as far as I understand, they're gonna make dolphin the default file browser
<dr_willis> i forget the specifics of how umask works
<cris_> yeah i know
<cris_> but i typed
<cris_> mount /dev/hda2 /drive -t ntfs -o umask=777
<cris_> still ownt lmemme in
<dr_willis> you DONT set the mode.. you set the mask that is used with the 777  :)
<fignew> xlinux__: konq will still be the default web browser (I believe), and still be able to browse file (only, now, via the dolphin kpart)
<dr_willis> thats why its a mask
<xlinux__> fignew; why the hell would they do that?? Konq is perfectly fine.. Dolphin lacks many options compared to Konq
<cris_> whats the mask? i dont mean to do this but my girl is behind me bitchin me out lol
<cris_> i need her files for school her paper is due lol
<dr_willis> http://theory.uwinnipeg.ca/UNIXhelp/examples/umask.html
<dr_willis> use  the 0002 mask like the examples say
<dr_willis> This subtracts 002 from the sytem defaults to give a default access permission for your files of 664 (rw-rw-r--) and for your directories of 775 (rwxrwxr-x).
<fignew> xlinux__: dunno
<fignew> I could be mistaken though
<xlinux__> Ive thought of going back to gnome
<xlinux__> kde is great and all, but the ubuntu distro will forever be primarily gnome
<carutsu> xlinux__: why do you say that>
<xlinux__> ive also thought about switching to sabayon for portage AND kde.. but I dunno
<phlawless> linux mce www.linuxmce.com install can anyone assist
<dr_willis> untill kde4 comes out.. then all bets are off.
<dr_willis> :)
<xlinux__> I believe in the ubuntu community and philosophy, but theres very little support in Kubuntu
<dr_willis> i find as much support in kubuntu as in ubuntu.. of course for a lot of that i am my own support in both.
<xlinux__> I find mysellf using the ubuntu forums to try and fix kubuntu probs
<dr_willis> all the 'support docs/guides' need some work in all areas however. :) i want each one to have a kde/gnome/console section.
<xlinux__> I just have to figure out the KDE way to do things...
<xlinux__> the weird thing is.. KDE seems MORE stable than Gnome
<dr_willis> kde way = click here, there , over there,,, gnome way.. cick on this other stuff here, there over there. :)
<xGrantx> how do I get rid of a package that keeps trying to install but breaks everytime?
<xGrantx> it won't let me install other things because it keeps breaking out of apt-get
<carutsu> how do i turn off bluetooth by software?
<dr_willis> theres that force uninstall option.
<dr_willis> but ive rarely had to use it.
<dr_willis> xGrantx,  what package broke?
<xlinux__> yeah.. well I think KDE is a better DE. But I think gnome is better to bring people into linux
<mfreeze> Do you think there is much difference between installing Kubuntu or Installing Ubuntu then 'kubuntu-desktop'?
<bartosz> dr_willis i have a question...
<Minataku> I _hate_ GNOME
<bartosz> i can't play my dvd
<Minataku> With a passion
<bartosz> and i have tired what they tell you on wiki
<xGrantx> dr_willis: cairo viz something
<dr_willis> xlinux__,  i get sick of all the disrto guys bending over backwards for people that dont want to bother to learn.. then get demmanded to do backflips as well. :)
<Minataku> I'd rather use Finder (OSX version) or explorer.exe than GNOME
<dr_willis> heh heh
<cris_> dr_willis: hey i dont care to know that but when u have a girlfriend like i do, and she sbitching at u cuz u "fucked her laptop up" when u didnt, then maybe u dont care
<cris_> and u dont want to talk to a prick
<dr_willis> cris_,  windows95 inside a vmware session works wonders...
<cris_> i never asked for a backflip
<cris_> lol
<cris_> windoes95
<cris_> haha
<cris_> lol
<dr_willis> cris_,  and i wasent talking about you :)
<Minataku> !language | cris_
<ubotu> cris_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_willis> you actually did learn
<cris_> yeah i did lol anmd i appreciate it
<cris_> but i was just sayin my girl blabla bal lol
<carutsu> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> this whole 'we gotta make linux for the mass's' is getting.. well tiresome. :0
<Minataku> dr_willis: It's either that or die
<dr_willis> Minataku,  i dont see that as true
<Minataku> But then there are distros for us power users, too
<Minataku> Like Gentoo
<dr_willis> disrtos raise and fall.. true enough
<Minataku> dr_willis: No support because people are too damn stupid to swich to something that is harder to use means less users and less action
<bartosz> can anyone help me with my dvd
<bartosz> player
<dr_willis> but any more the main diffeance in disrtos  now a days seems tobe eye candy.
<Minataku> The problem is that to get anywhere, you have to cater to the less-than-average masses
<dr_willis> ive never gotten a good definition on what 'support' for users from the disrto makers actually is. :)
<Minataku> Who want things that are easy to use and look all "pretty"
<dr_willis> does redhat have a phone # to explain people how to use the shell?
<Minataku> For what it costs it fucking better
<Minataku> Oops
<Minataku> Finger slipped <.<
<dr_willis> then again most 'support' the dsrto makers sale is for big companies.
<carutsu> how do i know if i have virtualization by hardware?
<xlinux__> dr_willis; I know what you mean.. Im REALLY considering saying screw it and jump to Sabayon.. although portage can be a PIA
<dr_willis> I cant even rember the last time i got any 'useable support information' from the various companies ive called.
<Minataku> carutsu: A CPU feature flag, I suppose
<Minataku> Portage is great
<Minataku> Never had a problem with it
<dr_willis> xlinux__,  ive had no issues at all with ubuntu/Kubuntu.. i had plenty of issues with Sabayon
<Minataku> dr_willis: That's why you and I are here
<carutsu> Minataku: i saw a command over there in ubuntuforums but i can't find it again
<dr_willis> and gentoo gave me some issues as well.
<Minataku> Helping people who don't know but want to learn
<Minataku> dr_willis: Like what? .
<xlinux__> really..Minataku, thats me.. Im realtively new.. but im like a fly on crap for learning stuff...
<Minataku> Just saying "I had issues" is like going to the doctor and saying "I have pains"
<phlawless> i dont know how to install apps like linux mce but would like to learn hehe
<Minataku> Sorry, I've gotten riled up
<xlinux__> dr_willis, what kind of problems... trying to configure Gentoo sounds a bit much for me.. Id prolly end up with a baseline failure or somethin
<Minataku> Seriously, though, dr_willis, what issues?
<Minataku> Because I'm a Gentoo user
<dr_willis> Minataku,  well it was just.. odd to me that the Linux gazzette magazine packages were 'masked' and i had to unmask them to install themn on my 64bit setup..
<Minataku> I'd really like to know
<dr_willis> Minataku,  just lots of little oddities..but this was a few years back i wil admit.
<dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: Ah.
<dr_willis> and at  the time there was some oddities with some other support files. i forget now.
<dr_willis> they hav cleaned it up a lot i guess. :)
<dr_willis> was that 3 years ago? have i been using Ubuntu that long?
<Minataku> Heehee, sorry, my anger tends to snowball and talking about Windows users got me started down the angry path XD
<Minataku> The fact that the ice in my water melted in only one hour is pretty irritating as well
<Minataku> Freakin' warm already
<dr_willis> global warming?
<xlinux__> windows aint THAT bad.. its just what it is, where linux can be tweaked. Plus windows is a corporate craphole
<dr_willis> i summerize it thusly...
<bartosz> anyone can help with dvd playback?
<angasuIe> dr_willis: or that thing called 'summer', you should go see the Day Star sometime :D
<Minataku> I made a poem out of it
<dr_willis> when windows breaks - you often end up doing 'odd' things like remiove/reinstalling programs and HOPE it fixes itself..
<bobby> nice
<dr_willis> when linux breaks - you can dig under the hood and see whats going on.
<Minataku> Windows. W is for the IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
* Minataku awaits applause
<Minataku> X3
<dr_willis> angasuIe,  i work 2nd shift. :)
<dr_willis> I suppose next you will be telling me its memorial day weekend!
<dr_willis> :)
<bobby> Hey what the fuck
<angasuIe> dr_willis: no idea what you are talking about
<angasuIe> dr_willis: I'm in another hemisphere, let alone country
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> You don't get Monday off, then
<xlinux__> i take it you cant swear in here...lol
<Minataku> You can't, but you don't get killed for it
<Minataku> I think he just screwed up
<dr_willis> Minataku,  but since he lives way over there - i bet HE can watch the Indy 500 on tv! i live an hr away from it. and cant watch it..
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heh
<Minataku> Damn blackout
<Minataku> Though the Indy 500 is a boring circle track race
<Minataku> Give me the United States Grand Prix instead
<dr_willis> id rather see Roller Derby!
<Minataku> Haha
<makuseru> there is a GParted live CD correct?
<xlinux__> whats the *worst* linux distro
<angasuIe> I had friday off :)
<carutsu> xlinux__: dont ask here xD, we should keep this out of distro wars
<Minataku> SuSE isn't very good anymore
<bartosz> how to i kill a terminal process?
<Minataku> bartosz: First, try Control+C
<carutsu> Minataku: I've eard it was good, why not?
<Minataku> If that fails, see if you can hit it with Control+Z
<Minataku> The first one tries to terminate it
<bartosz> nope
<Minataku> The second one will try to stop it
<Minataku> So you can kill it manually by looking up it's pid
<bartosz> yea
<bartosz> i did that its an eggdrop i typed in
<bartosz> kill 3
<bartosz> thats what the number is and it says
<bartosz> operation not permitted
<Minataku> Well, if Control+Z worked, do it in the terminal, if it failed, launch another one
<Minataku> After that, type kill `pidof eggdrop`
<Minataku> If THAT fails, type kill -9 `pidof eggdrop`
<Minataku> If _THAT_ fails, you're up poop creek
<angasuIe> Minataku: if that fails, use sudo :)
<bartosz> damn
<Minataku> Nah, he launched it as himself
<bartosz> everything faild
<Minataku> So it should work
<bartosz> wtf
<Assassin`> !at
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assassin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> bartosz: What did you type to start it?
<Minataku> Just "eggdrop"?
<bartosz> well i opend up the config file and it said
<bartosz> run it in terminal so i did
* Assassin` has to set up his drivers for kubuntu
<bartosz> after i config. ofcourse
<bartosz> no i just clicked on it
<xlinux__> im not trying to start a distro war.. i just want to know which distros to stay away from
<Minataku> bartosz: Well, type ps -A and look for it
<hitmanWilly> xlinux__: well, that depends on what you are looking for
<Minataku> Take down the number there, and type "kill <that number>"
<Minataku> If it fails, "kill -9 <that number>"
<Minataku> kill alone sends SIGTERM
<Minataku> If the process is responsive at all, that'll end it
<bartosz> -xs4all.nl.quakenet.org-
<bartosz> oops sorry
<bartosz> 18532 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<bartosz> thats all it came up
<Minataku> -9 tells kill to send SIGKILL, which the program never recieves, the kernel steps in and trashes it
<bartosz> but whenever i tyepin ls
<jack> eggdrop wont die on sigterm, only sigkill and sigabrt
<Minataku> bartosz: "ps -A"
<hitmanWilly> xlinux__: if you're looking for something that just works, go with one of the ubuntu flavors
<Minataku> If you're looking for something that works well, Gentoo
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: once its set up correctly, which can take awhile :)
<bartosz> Minataku its not in the ps _A
<jack> xlinux__: just dont, if you need plain x11 connectivity to work </flame>
<bartosz> ps -A list
<jack> kubuntu is cute, but...
<Minataku> bartosz: Then it's not running.
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Not really
<bartosz> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<bartosz> well then what does it mean
<bartosz> Run in terminal
<bartosz> when i double click on the egdrop.conf
<Minataku> Run it manually by typing in it's name
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: im running gentoo right now...i know :) its a pain to set up compared with other more "friendly distros", but it does have its advantages
<bartosz> how do u do that?
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: I'm a Gentoo user as well :D
<bartosz> whats the command for that
<Minataku> bartosz: I dunno, probably "eggdrop"
<bartosz> k
* hitmanWilly realizes he might be in the wrong channel...
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Heh
<xlinux__> gentoo takes like a day just to install, and then of course theyres the famous emerge --sync and the one that actually updates and recompiles stuff
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: i actually run kubuntu on the lappy, tho...don't use it for any heavy duty stuff
<Minataku> I don't have any Kubuntu machines
<xlinux__> i mean, dang.. thats like 5-6 hours of recompiling for maintenance.. and with 2gb ram, a core2duo and a 4mb l2 cache, Kubuntu is BLAZING fast
<hitmanWilly> xlinux__: its not that bad once you get your USE flags set up right
<jack> hitmanWilly: did you happen to get remote x11 connections working, perhaps?
<xlinux__> I dont know what a use flag is...
<Minataku> xlinux__: Please refrain from attempting to start a flamewar, thank you
<Cryoniq> Problem: I am trying to mount a smb share with sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.2/share /mnt/sharedir -o username=user,password=password. it fails with some error with -13 and -5 and tell me bad password etc and mention something about TID and UID. I can mount shares on the device that is public and doesnt require password. What is it that I am doing wrong? =/
<jack> xlinux__: that's portage special
<hitmanWilly> jack: ?
<Cryoniq> oh this is under kubuntu 7.04
<jack> hitmanWilly: export DISPLAY=remoteip:0.0
<dr_willis> gotta love flamewars
<jack> plain old x11 remoteness
<xlinux__> im not trying to... Gentoo is awesome.. its just a matter of whats right... I really want to give KDE/gentoo a shot, but it scares me.. lol
<hitmanWilly> jack: never actually tried it, don't need to
<Minataku> I've got a Gentoo machine, a Debian machine, plenty of Solaris machines
<jack> ok, i guessed
<jack> thanks :x
<Minataku> Of course the Solaris machines are all SPARCs
<Minataku> I've got an A/UX machine
<hitmanWilly> xlinux__: it scared me at first, and ive been using various flavors since 99 :P
<xlinux__> its like someone cant be realistic without being called a flamer.. im really not guys :)..
<jack> Minataku: people who run multiple machines with x11 and no idea of connecting them without ssh scare me
* Cryoniq got a C64 oldschool
<jack> even if they have amigas
<Minataku> Heh
<ShadyTree> I have an Atari 1200XL
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ << Check this out
<Minataku> Right from the A/UX machine
<jack> i have a couple c64s, a 1541 w/ speeddos, a c128, a 1571, want more? ...
<Minataku> I've got 22 machines
<jack> could start telling about the bunch of rotten amigas, but what for
<Cryoniq> Anyway.. hmm.. I feel totaly confused about this smb share mount.. why is it that the kubuntu file browser connect fine to my password protected shares but my mount comand does not.. =/
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: that's old school right there :)
<Minataku> From early '80s to 2003
<Cryoniq> Minataku, how many Tac-II's did you break as young?  :P
<Minataku> I'm only 22
<Cryoniq> oops.. :P
<Minataku> Some of my machines are older than I am :3
<jack> that explains
<jack> :<
<Minataku> I'm a collector
<Cryoniq> I lost count around 10...
<jack> guess i need some old fart who actually networked things before 1996
<jack> sigh
<Cryoniq> I networked things before 1996...
<jack> do you have any idea about x11 connections? :D
<Minataku> So did I, if you count dial up networking
<jack> no nx, no vnc, no ssh?
<Minataku> Prodigy DOS client
<Minataku> BBSs
<Cryoniq> jack I fall flat on that area unfortunaly..
* hitmanWilly makes annoying modem noises
<jack> see..damnit :)
<Minataku> Annoying nothing <3
<Cryoniq> I kinda miss the 1541 harddrive noises.. got to set it up some day and play some outrun :)
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: did you use the one where you set the phone reciever down on it?
<jack> did you ever get the sing-floppy-sing demo Cryoniq?
<jack> wasnt just noise
<Minataku> Nah, wish I had one of those, though
<Cryoniq> yeah I did.. lol..
<Minataku> Chipmusic FTW
<jack> :)
<jack> Minataku: it was the stepper in the 1541 that actually produced a "melody"
* hitmanWilly meant anoying to others around him...
<jack> no chiptune there
<Cryoniq> I managed not to break my 1541 in the process either.. he he.. but many did.. :P
<xlinux__> aight guys... ive got watched
<Minataku> Yeah, but the SID chip plays better music :3
<jack> yup, was a killer app
<jack> literally :P
<Cryoniq> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dr_willis> i recall a drive-killer virus :)
<hitmanWilly> i used to turn the internal speakers up so i could hear how well the connection was going...
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  on my amiga i could hear the CPU causing intefearance/static on my am radio :)
<dr_willis> sort of a load meter
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Minataku> dr_willis: I can do the same with a pickup coil and my current laptop
<Minataku> Which is my main system, BTW
<hitmanWilly> how did that pass FCC testing again?
<dr_willis> they dident care back then
<jack> they didnt have to :)
<Minataku> Plus it wasn't significant interference
<jack> cellphones existed only in hundreds, as elite expensive car phones
<jack> the world wasnt where it is today
<hitmanWilly> now its hard to get approval for a 5 yard fm transmitter for an mp3 player...
<jack> yup
<Minataku> Car phones as in they weighed as much as a car :P
<dr_willis> Cellphones = big things that were wired into the cars..
<jack> exactly Minataku
<jack> damn i still want to know why i cant connect to port 6000 from outside :x
<jack> everything else works, all iptables chains are empty and the default policy is ACCEPT
<dr_willis> whats port 6000?
<jack> x11
<dr_willis> thats disabled by default i thought in some of the X configs
<jack> cat /etc/services |grep x11
<dr_willis> untill you enavble xdmcp
<jack> yeah, i enabled it
<dr_willis> or am i thinking of the other port
<jack> xdmcp has an own port, 177
<jack> not necessarily related, but yes its running too
<dr_willis> :0 local /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -nolisten tcp
<jack> port 6000 is open, according to netstat listening to * from *:*
<dr_willis> hmm.. may be X is getting started with the -nolisten option
<jack> removing the -nolisten tcp did that
<jack> no
<jack> its open
<dr_willis> you did restart X ? :)
<jack> i can telnet in, but only from 127.0.0.1
<jack> yeah, i had to
<dr_willis> you telnet in to X? heh ok..  ya get an ascii desktop? :)
<jack> no man, thats only my default test for any tcp thing
<jack> if its listening or not
<dr_willis> telnet localhost 6000
<jack> exactly, that works
<dr_willis> hmm what does 6000 actually do anyway? i got xdmcp enabled.. and dident have to enable it
<jack> telnet from outside (lan) doesnt
<jack> but should
<dr_willis> enable port 6000 that is.
<jack> plain old x11 remote connectivity..
<dr_willis> that the one needed for the xdmcp broadcast sutff to work? for X -query ?
<PiNE> what is the difference between the install cd and dvd (aside from size)?
<jack> i'd lie, i dont know exactly
<jack> i dont need xdcmp, i need only x11
<dr_willis> DisallowTCP=false    - seems ot be a gdm/kdm option related to it.
<jack> yup, fixed already too
<jack> kdmrc is perfect, believe me
<dr_willis> jack,  to do what exactly? heh .  im still not sure what 6000 does thats so different.
<ardchoille> PiNE: The dvd has more packages on it. But, those same packages are available via the repos
<jack> look:
<jack> if i do "export DISPLAY=remoteip:0.0" on the other box
<jack> all apps want to connect to remoteip's xserver
<jack> ok?
<jack> that doesnt work. no clue why.
<dr_willis> ahhhhh.. dont you have to set 'xhost + remotemachine' to allow that?
<dr_willis> i recall using that ages ago.
<dr_willis> im going the other way.. i am ssh/connecting to a remote box and having it run apps showing locally.
<dr_willis> you are trying to run an app locally and have its display show on the remote box.
<dr_willis> or am i confused again,., its getting late.
<billy> does anyone know how to configure the LILO boot loader?  I just installed ubuntu on a second hard drive, and previously I had windows XP on the first hard drive, but it doesn't let me choose which OS to boot into
<Minataku> Can't use GRUB?
<dr_willis> ubuntu uses grub by default
<billy> I don't know, I guess I could use grub, but I happened to pick LILO when I installed ubuntu
<Minataku> Eep
<dr_willis> why - heh heh :)
<dr_willis> i dont even rember that getting asked.
<PiNE> ardchoille, is their anything mind-blowing on it?  why release both formats if their is almost no difference?
<billy> how was I supposed to know? it asked me which one to use and I just picked one
<billy> I was using the text mode alternate install CD
<dr_willis> ahh.. that one does ask i rember now.
<hitmanWilly> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<hitmanWilly> no link, crap
<billy> well, is there a simple way to just install grub?
<Minataku> You can probably replace LILO
<Minataku> Yeah
<billy> without re-installing the whole OS
<dr_willis> to fix lilo. you would have to boot the live cd, chroot over to the isntalled system.. edit the lilo config. then rerun lilo
<hitmanWilly> !grub | billy
<ubotu> billy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<billy> oh, simple!
<dr_willis> to install grub.. hmm.. boot live cd. chroot over, apt-get install grub (i guess)
<billy> so how do I do that?
<ardchoille> PiNE: I haven't seen a need to use the dvd.. I suppose it's for folks who have a slow connection. Anything mind-boggling on it would be in the repos anyway.
<jack> dr_willis: right guess. xhost + is done already (allows *)
<jack> as root and as defaultuser
<jack> didnt help :(
<dr_willis> jack,  heh - i seem to recall that being a big security issue ages ago. :()
<jack> sure, but that box isnt forwarded anything, no NAT
<jack> so its safe
<dr_willis> jack,  trying to rember from the past..   id do a 'xhost +' then telnet to the remote box.. then export the DISPLAY, then run the app.
<jack> yup
<jack> replace telnet with ssh though
<jack> for a plain bash that works
<dr_willis> well with ssh ya dont need to do the xhost or export.
<dr_willis> ssh -X (or -Y) host, run apop
<dr_willis> IF the ssh server is set to allow it.
<jack> cool, let me try!
<dr_willis> jack,  i was WONDERING why you were not just using ssh and trying things the hard way.
<dr_willis> :)
<jack> ^^
<jack> cause x11 on cygwin worked so flawlessly, i guess
<jack> xon 192.168.1.1 -access and done
<dr_willis> X11Forwarding yes
<dr_willis> i use xming instead of cygwin
<dr_willis> depends on how/what you are doing i guess as to what to use
<dr_willis> I am running windowsxp + xming, and i got an icon on the xp desktop that gives me a remote konsole window, on the xp desktop.
<jack> yeah, sweet
<dr_willis> i can then run other X apps and they appear on the widows machine
<jack> let me try the ssh way :)
<dr_willis> OR i can do the xdmcp stuff and have a full desktop
<dr_willis> the sshd config has to allow that X11 forwarding
<jack> ok
<dr_willis> thats one of the first things i set up on a new install
<dr_willis> its amazing how small a linux box it takes to serve up xdmcp desktops on several clients.
<jack> :)
<jack> ssh -Y on the remote box?
<dr_willis> on the box you are on.. you ssh -X or ssh -Y to the remote box.
<dr_willis> -Y i think is for a local lan thing. It may not be as secure but faster
<jack> what do i set my DISPLAY to?
<dr_willis> jack,  thats just it - if done right you do NOT NOT NOT need to set the display :)
<dr_willis> or mess with xhost
<jack> yeah its local, no NAT
<dr_willis> thats the beauty of ssh
<jack> ok cool
<dr_willis> now ya know why telnet is dieing off :)
<dr_willis> well off to play Lord of the Rings Online. :)  i will check in a little now and thene
<Kr4t05> Is there any equivalent to Autorun in Windows for Linux? If I put a Linux executable on a disc, can I have it show up in the mount dialog that asks me what I want to do with the media?
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: kde does that already, no?
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: I dunno...
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: does it do anything in kde when you stick in a cd? or just sit there?
<Kr4t05> It brings up the usual dialog.
<khaije1> hitmanWilly: no it does nothing
<Kr4t05> But, I'm asking if it will include the executable that I have in my disc.
<khaije1> hitmanWilly: it never does anything
<Minataku> Sorry, disappered...
<khaije1> hitmanWilly: ever....
<Minataku> Gonna do it again, too
<Minataku> Sorry, too tired to help anymore XD
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05: oh, no, not that i know of
<hitmanWilly> i always hated that "feature" anyway
<Kr4t05> Well, I'm burning as CD for someone who's less-than-saavy. No big, I'll just make sure they know how to execute it. :)
<Kr4t05> s/as/a
<Assassin`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<korobase> How to backup my kubuntu?
<korobase> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jack> anyone an idea how to allow remote x11 connections in kubuntu?
<jack> fixed kdmrc already, rebooted..port 6000 is open but i cant get in from outside
<savetheWorld> jack:  kdrc or krfd
<xGrantx> ugh
<xGrantx> how do I unlock the package manager? I canceled before it finished and now it's locked, I've fixed it before but forgot how
<Maxdamantus> Anyone know how to get XChat coloured tabs working in KDE - Kubuntu?
<Maxdamantus> I discovered that they work in Enlightenment, Kubuntu.
<Maxdamantus> And I know it works in KDE Gentoo.
<Maxdamantus> Havn't got it working in KDE Kubuntu or GNOME Kubuntu though.
<titanix88> hendaus: hi
<mehdi_> hello EB
<hendaus> titanix88:  hi
<hendaus> wb
<mehdi_> where is w32codecs
<mehdi_> i would to install w32codecs
<mehdi_> but it's seem not to be in depots
<defrysk> mehdi_, http://seveas.imbrandon.com/
<hitmanWilly> mehdi_: its in the medibuntu repos
<hendaus> !w32codes | mehdi_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<defrysk> mehdi_, they are available in seveas repo
<defrysk> mehdi_, wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/feisty-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20061022-1~seveas1_i386.deb
<mehdi_> defrysk: the last time it was in multivers what happen
<defrysk> mehdi_, never knew it has ever been in multiverse
<defrysk> mehdi_, so I doubt it ever was inthere
<hendaus> titanix88: i couldnot found a program from transfering images for nokia 6230b
<mehdi_> with bluetooth?
<mehdi_> hendaus:
<hendaus> mehdi_:  no usb
<titanix88> hendaus: tough luck then.
<hendaus> titanix88:  tough??????/
<bes> 
<mehdi_> what's this pblmwith the key : no-pubkey
<djdarkman> hello, I noticed a strange issue, I closed amarok, and it`s process still remained in the memory, why is that?
<mehdi_> i have this message whene a do apt-get update
<mehdi_> no-pubkey ...
<titanix88> hendaus: i don't know any software. but using mem card reader you can do that.(how much time do i have to tell u :)
<djdarkman> mehdi_: download and install jriddel`s key
<gilbert> sudo apt-get update
<anticlockwise_> djdarkman: how did you close it? did you just click on the close button?
<gilbert> then type your pw
<djdarkman> anticlockwise_: right clicked the icon -> quit, and the systray disssapeared
<mehdi_> haw djdarkman
<djdarkman> anticlockwise_: btw same thing happend with  beryl and emerald
<djdarkman> mehdi_: 1 sec and I`ll give you the link
<anticlockwise_> djdarkman: hmm... that is strange, mine works fine, sorry I can't help
<djdarkman> hmmm maybe it`s because AMD64 ?
<djdarkman> mehdi_: wget http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<anticlockwise_> djdarkman: maybe, what version of Kubuntu did you install? 32bit or 64?
<djdarkman> mehdi_: sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<djdarkman> mehdi_: rm -f kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<djdarkman> anticlockwise_: 64 bit, and I noticed that all processes are using twice as much as memory as in 32
<mehdi_> ok thanx djdarkman
<djdarkman> mehdi_: did it work?
<anticlockwise_> djdarkman: maybe that's the problem~~ I've got an AMD64 CPU, but I'm using 32bit Kubuntu, everything works fine
<mehdi_> i'm wating when w32codecs will be installed
<mehdi_> i will do this
<djdarkman> anticlockwise_: the problem is that reinstalling my whole system would be a pain... I would fall back to 32 if there would be a simple way of doing it
<anticlockwise_> djdarkman: :) I guess the only way to fall back to 32bit is reinstalling the whole system...
<mehdi_> djdarkman: i remembre it's was medibuntu not multivrese
<djdarkman> yeah anticlockwise_ sooner or later, I can`t keep up with this much memory, need to get a blank cd to do it, and it`s sunday
<anticlockwise_> djdarkman: good luck~~
<djdarkman> thanks
<titanix88> hendaus: you should check http://www.gnokii.org/faq.shtml#po .they say they fully support your phone!
<titanix88> hendaus: also read this; http://www.gnokii.org/docs.shtml#dku2
<hendaus> titanix88:  gnokii doest have to trasfering images, just contacts and messages
<tom_> can someone  tell me the name of the terminal based IRC client?
<titanix88> hendaus: like they say insted of kernel hacking just try "connection = dku2libusb" in your .gnokiirc
<anticlockwise_> tom_: mIRC I think
<hendaus> titanix88:  this for transfering images or not?
<tom_> thx anticlockwise dawg
<mehdi_> djdarkman: it work thx
<tmbg> that's cute. kaffeine doesn't do anything with I try to run it. just sits there.
<mehdi_> djdarkman: do u now haw listen to mp3 files in smb://
<makuseru> dr_willis: you in here?
<ciga> hi
<titanix88> hendaus: no image but at least youi should do others just for fun!
<ciga> can anyone expect kde 3.5.7 in edgy soon? I mean official debs...
<tmbg> yup. kaffeine is still sitting there, not doing anything.
<tmbg> not even launching. just hangs at the command line
<defrysk> ciga, official debs ? ..... not likely
<dameon> devnull, im going to ask that you please refrain from using my nickname. Last and finaly warning before I report you for abuse.
<titanix88> can anyone tell me where can i register my irc nickname?
<jussi01> hello all, does anyone know how to make the network start up earlier in the boot order?
<jussi01> titanix88:
<titanix88> give mae a link.
<jussi01> titanix88:  /ns help register
<titanix88> jussi01: can you help?
<ciga> defrysk: so having kde 3.5.7 officially would mean upgrading to feisty.
<jussi01> titanix88: type that command into your irc browser
<titanix88> then
<defrysk> ciga, upgrade to feisty and then http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<ciga> defrysk: yes, i know the drill
<ciga> thanks.
<defrysk> ciga, and 3.5.7 is recommendable
<titanix88> REGISTER <paglamia>
<titanix88> jussi01: then what, i don't understand.
<jussi01> titanix88: you need /ns before that
<jussi01> and no <>
<ciga> I have a floppy image w/ boot sector only, and an other without it. how can a combine the two into a third one which has a boot sector and the files from the other one? it is something like dd=2.bin of=3.bin skip=512 ... can anyone help?
<jussi01> titanix88: just the password, and i suggest you do this in the bit that says freenode, so no-one sees if you mess it up...
<jussi01> titanix88: so /ns REGISTER yourpasswordhere
<titanix88> jussi01: thanks & <something> works for passwd too.
<jussi01> yeah, but that probably means you need the <> everytime you type your passwaord....
<titanix88> jussi01: how to setup the email?
<dregorth> "/msg NickServ set email your@email.here"
<titanix88> dergorth: thanks.
<dregorth> titanix88: np
<dregorth> :)
<dregorth> helped you asked the question cuz i needed to know the same stuff lol
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> I walked away for 1 second....
<jussi01> titanix88: anything else you need and that...
<snake> hi all
<dregorth> hi snake
<snake> i can not open flv and avi videos in firefox. what plugin do i have to download because i tried them all anf no one worked
<dregorth> trying to play them INSIDE of firefox?
<snake> yes
<dregorth> ooo never tried that before
<dregorth> sorry :/
<snake> :S
<snake> no problem
<jussi01> snake: the mplayer plugin i think...
<KevinAlaska> hello everyone. :)  might someone reference this paste--> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/915602   I have the first part is pasted from ubuntuforums.org which references an installation of a logitech keyboard g15 and then last half of the posting on pastebin is the file they talk about.  I am just not 100 percent sure on what part of 'user' they are talking about.  I see a few different places listed 'user' on that small file /etc/sudoers.
<hendaus> titanix88:  cool
<BWolf85> hello
<dregorth> hi
<KevinAlaska> how can I turn on a daemon on autorun when KDE loads up?
<jussi01> KevinAlaska: leave it running at shut down....
<jussi01> should then start on boot...
<KevinAlaska> really?!  thats sweet.. :) thank you
<KevinAlaska> /happy_dance
<dregorth> can't you also choose to save session and that would work as long as the daemon is running when you save?
<jussi01> KevinAlaska: _should_ test it though
<KevinAlaska> oh I will.. :)
<KevinAlaska> I was reading something on saving sessions
<jussi01> :D cause i _could_ be wrong....
<hendaus> back
<KevinAlaska> doh!  what the hell do you mean that your "HUMAN!"?
<jussi01> but I think Im right
<KevinAlaska> :P
<dregorth> i was pointed to save session idea before
<jussi01> yeah, Im not a bot...
<hendaus> helpers! who can help me with ktorrent, i have a little problem
<jussi01> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dregorth> when i had to get the kreminder daemon to stop starting up
<dregorth> i would say that would be your best bet
<jussi01> hendaus: is it always crashing with sisev?
<jussi01> hendaus: whats the issue?
<hendaus> jussi01:  sa7alnoum has been stopped with the following error
<hendaus> cannot open /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/07.DAT
<hendaus> jussi01:  permision denied
<tahsin> can anyone help me with baghira ?
<jussi01> hendaus: Im not sure on that, Im not a ktorrent expert. sorry
<jussi01> tahsin: what about it?
<_apisq> ubotu,when I go to gmail.com I only get a part of it ,like code is missing?
<tahsin> jussi01: im stuck in step 4
<hendaus> anyone help me please
<hendaus> jussi01:  thanx
<tahsin> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step2
<jussi01> tahsin: the theme? its in the repos...
<tahsin> jussi01: the icon
<tahsin> jussi01: step 4
<KevinAlaska> I hate that happed recently _apisq.. do not think it is yoru system.  don't know what browser I was using though
<dregorth> jussi01: think henaus' prob has to do with not having proper permissions?
<KevinAlaska> er.. hate = had
<jussi01> dregorth: yeah, but Im not sure exactly what to do, and I dont wnt to break his system more...
<jussi01> dregorth: I have some ideas of course...
<_apisq> kevinalaska,it'snot mozilla , but the other one
<jussi01> _apisq: konqueror?
<tahsin> jussi01: can you help me with the icon in step 4 of http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step2
<dregorth> jussi01: true true
<_apisq> yes
<dregorth> jussi01: i haven't worked with ktorrent either...
<jussi01> tahsin: what is going wrong?
<tahsin> jussi01: i do not know how to install that icon theme
<koalalorenzo> ...
<scar> hey is htere a windows media player type plugin for ubuntu thatll allow windows meida player files on firefox to play? or any browser for thast matter?
<lenny> Hi. colorzilla add-on for firefox doen't work in kubuntu. what can i do?
<tahsin> lenny: can you help me with the icon in step 4 of http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step2
<jussi01> tahsin: all of this should just work for you once you have installed baghira from the repos. then just go kmenu-> systemsettings ->appearance and change stuff through the gui
<jussi01> tahsin: so go to adept, find baghira and install
<tahsin> jussi01: baghira is already installed
<lenny> i'm sorry, but i have a bad english and i'm newby in kubuntu
<scar> anyone???
<tahsin> jussi01: i just want to install that icon theme
<dregorth> scar: mmm not sure sorry
<dregorth> scar: it's been something i've been wondering about as well for firefox
<jussi01> tahsin: is it not in system settings->appearance->icons ?
<tahsin> its a .tar.bz2 file
<scar> what about shockwave? thanks tho
<tahsin> jussi01: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/OS-L?content=16564 this is the icon theme
<dregorth> scar: np. never tried shockwave. i guess all i can suggest is search the forums if you haven't already and look around for info about doing that with shockwave
<jussi01> tahsin: so untar it (double click), and follow the instructions
<dregorth> scar: i don't think shockwave allows that tho
<jussi01> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<tahsin> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> I have to go, bbl
<lenny> do you know another colour-picker (for kubuntu of course) to replace the colorzilla add-on for firefox?
<dregorth> kcya jussi01
<tj__> i have just installed kubuntu my video card is an old trident i need to know how to edit the resolution and color manually i guess
<Cavallek> hi
<tj__> hi cavallek how are u
<Cavallek> how I can add a shortcut of smb place to my desktop or somewhere. Like a network mapping in windows. IS this possible ? And how I can make that I will see this when "Open file dialog" appers
<titanix88> tj_: old trident means :?
<titanix88> Cavallek:
<Cavallek> tj__, fine, tnx :)
<tj__> trident video card (sucks really bad) i need to lower the coler setting i'm getting crazy artifacts
<Cavallek> titanix88, yes ?
<trakinas> hey!
<tj__>  hi
<trakinas> I've just installed Kubuntu and made a mistake... I forgot to include my /home partition on the fstab. is there any way to add it without having to re-install?
<titanix88> helloo, everybody!!!!!
<trakinas> titanix88: hello
<trakinas> and I was also a gnome usr, and loved 2 things on it: change desktops with control+arrow and apps being shown on the painel only in which desktop it was sent/open
<trakinas> about the /home/ partition. It is detected and mounted on /media/, but I'd like it to be mounted on /home/
<titanix88> trakinas: mount it by editing fstab in some place like /media/home & you will find an option in your user configuration in kcontrolcenter. set your home to /media/home
<defrysk> trakinas, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<defrysk> maybe it helps
<trakinas> defrysk: thank you!! btw, i dont need to be root to edit fstab????
<trakinas> what about KDE painel?
<tj__> when is it kosher to repost your question
<KevinAlaska> Question here (not that it is a shocker!)   But why would my "KDM Theme Manager" not have an "Administrator Mode" button located anywhere?  :S
<ice9> hmm
<tj__> kevinalaska not in bottom right corner
<KevinAlaska> nope nope.. not like the other areas.. =/
<tj__> wierd
<tahsin> can anyone help me with ./biludset
<KevinAlaska> your not supposed to say that!  you only supposed to first "SLAP!" me and say stupid.   Its right there in the bottom corner and I look and "do'h!" there it is and feeling stupid.. thats whats supposed to happen... didn't you get that memo!?
<defcon> im having problems, for some reason my permissions in my home folder are screwed up, kde keeps telling me to chmod 644 .dmrc and I do that, when I log on and do that and then log off my permissions are screwed up again
<defcon> I dont know why this happens
<tj__> dude i constantly make those kind of mistakes
<tj__> at alaska
<KevinAlaska> maybe uninstall KDM Theme Manager and reinstall?
<tahsin> !buildset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defcon> also, how do I set my permissions to keep users out of my account and have kde be able to use them
<tahsin> !./buildset
<defcon> me?
<KevinAlaska> tahsin, who?
<KevinAlaska> :)
<Cavallek> is possible to show in kmenu just apps from kde and not also form gnome ? and vice versa of course
<defcon> should I uninstall kdm theme manager?
<tahsin> kevinalaska: can u help me with baghira ...im trying to install an icon theme
<KevinAlaska> oh.. no.. KDE Theme Manager is the problem I am having.. :)
<tj__> can anyone tell me how to manually change my screen resolution and color rate
<tj__> editing xorg.cong?
<KevinAlaska> oh.. sorry friend.... dumbass behind this keyboard.. everyone stand back before I hurt someone besides myself. :S
<trakinas> haha
<tahsin> lol
<jack> !remote x11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote x11 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack> !x11 remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11 remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tj__> i 've taken 4 sleeping pill and smoking weed i may be out before i get an answer
<KevinAlaska> heh.. YEAH WEED!
<KevinAlaska> doh.. did i just type that?
<jack> anyone around with a clue about remote x11 connections on kubuntu-feisty? :x
<jack> there's a login window prefs thing in gnome, but i cant find that in kde
<tj__> hey alaska its legal to keep in your house right?
<KevinAlaska> yep.. 1 plant and up to 4 oz I think
<tj__> awesome i moving
<carutsu> how can i report a fix?
<KevinAlaska> lol
<carutsu> i mean i had a small problem with thunderbird and i want to share it
<carutsu> XD
<carutsu> might save time to others
<tahsin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<tj__> thanks ubotu
<tj__> i'm trying it now
<carutsu> xD
<carutsu> !ubotu| tj__
<ubotu> tj__: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trakinas> changing desktops done...
<trakinas> now, showing on the bar only the apps for each desktop.
<jussi01> trakinas: to show on the task bar only the windows from one desktop, right click on the taskbbar, configure taskbar and it shoud be in there
<tahsin> jussi01: what is ./buildset command for ?
<jussi01> tahsin: it compiles the iconset, why?
<tahsin> jussi01: i need to compile an icon set
<KevinAlaska> FRICKEN MOSQUITOES!  They are so big here.  I hate them with a serious SERIOUS passion! :(
<tahsin> jussi01: its a .tar.bz2 file
<trakinas> where are you?? Alaska?
<jussi01> tahsin: yes, did you untar it?
<tahsin> jussi01: yes i did then ?
<jussi01> go to terminal, cd to the directory you untarred it to the ./buildset
<tahsin> can i press f4 from that folder ?
<tahsin> jussi01: then ?
<jussi01> tahsin: yeah
<tahsin> jussi01: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step4 can you please take a look at that
<tahsin> jussi01: im a newbie
<tahsin> jussi01: can you please direct me in a easier way ?
<jussi01> tahsin: you need to move the folder into the directory the said. ~/.kde/share/icons/ directory
<tj__> ubotu rocks thanks alot!! :)
<KevinAlaska> trakinas, yes alaskan interior
<jussi01> tahsin: did you unzip there?
<tahsin> jussi01: how do i do that?
<tahsin> jussi01: how do i move it ?
<tj__> amd alaska i still moving we'll see u soon :p
<tj__> ha
<KevinAlaska> lol...
<tj__> later ya;ll
<jussi01> gah tahsin I have to run, I m sorry, Ill be back in a hile, hopefully someone can help you
<jussi01> s/hile/while
<tj__> except for the damn feds!
<KevinAlaska> so tj_, where you from?
<tahsin> jussi01: okay thanks
<jussi01> !offtopic | KevinAlaska
<ubotu> KevinAlaska: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tj__> i'm from georgia help me
<tj__> worst state in the union imho
<KevinAlaska> :( okay sleep well
<tj__> cept south carolina
<tahsin> do you guy know where i am from ? :d
<tj__> see ya
<tj__> no
<tahsin> way way way far away
<KevinAlaska> anyone know if there are any problems that come from uninstalling "KDE Theme Manager" then reinstalling it via "Adept Installer"?
<tj__> that is the point of the internet
<tahsin> yeah
<tahsin> im from bangladesh
<tj__> wow
<tahsin> its 1:15pm here
<tj__> that is pretty nuts
<dregorth> 12:15am here
<dregorth> hehe
<tahsin> yeah
<tj__> : am here
<KevinAlaska> nice. 11pm here
<crimsun> tj__: err, no, that egregious honor belongs to west virginia.
<tj__> ha
<tahsin> how old are you all ?
<tj__> 24
<dregorth> 21
<neonlinux> hey, got a friend who wants to install kubuntu and dual boot with winxp.. his setup is an nvidia chipset.. sata doing raid 1 on the boot partitions.. we installed winxp.. then kubuntu, using kubuntu to partition the drive for the swap, root and home, and when it went to do the format it complained of an error on the winxp drive, we ignored it, and when it finished we booted into kubuntu fine, but
<tahsin> im 18
<neonlinux> then winxp bluescreened when we tried to boot that
<tahsin> what do you guys do ?
<neonlinux> managed to start it in safe mode and then winxp did a disk ckeck.. it fixed errors, and wiped the mbr
<neonlinux> doing a re-install does the same thing
<tj__> salesman
<neonlinux> complains of an error. we ignor and windows has issued
<neonlinux> issues
<tj__> street rx
<tj__> just kidding
<tahsin> lol
<tj__> used to be
<neonlinux> any ideas on how i can fix this
<tahsin> and now ?
<KevinAlaska> windows should be installed first then linux
<tj__> salesman
<sanelson_> amarok is running the "install mp3 support" and has been for about 10 mins
<neonlinux> and do i need to have linux making a software raid (instead of seeing a raid device it sees the drives as they are (bypassing the raid)
<tahsin> yup i also got windows
<sanelson_> is this "normal"?
<sanelson_> should I leave it longer? or kill it?
<tahsin> sanelson_: no its not normal it took 1-2 min for me
<tj__> i'm booting xp pro, vista ultimate,ubuntu and still  loving ubuntu
<tj__> eyeing osx86
<tahsin> why cant linux make a user friendly version
<tj__> ubuntu
<KevinAlaska> they are getting there fast.
<tj__> can't get much better then that
<tahsin> yeah
<neonlinux> i installed winxp first
<tahsin> linux is still a lot complicated for newbies
<tj__> neon thats what ur supposd to do
<dregorth> tahsin: well, the main thing is that it takes effort
<neonlinux> in trying to recover grub  (without re-installing the kubuntu install) it made windows bluescreen again
<dregorth> tahsin: and it depends on whether you want to put in that effort or not hehe
<tahsin> dregorth: your right but how many of the normal peeps have that much of time
<trakinas> tahsin: that depends on. a complete n00b having it first contact witha computer on a linux or on any other os makesno difference at all.
<neonlinux> and then when it recovered windows it did a disk check.. found problems and fixed them (then it renamed all the drives and wouldnt boot at all)
<tj__> neon sorry but i would start over and make sureu didn't miss somethin
<trakinas> a semi-newbie it does, since it has som habits aquired in the other os.
<neonlinux> tj__: i know.. i have it working on my system fine... bearly use windows anymore.
<trakinas> and i still want to show only on app per desktop. :/
<tahsin> where are you all from ?
<trakinas> I use only linux since august 2005
<neonlinux> the only problem i can see is the thought of windows doing the origional partitioning
<tj__> use virtual box to get seamless xp in linux
<jussi01> tahsin: im back
<tahsin> cool :d
<tahsin> jussi01: gr8
<trakinas> debian - gentoo (loved) and now, for smth complete different, Im playing with Kubuntu
<dregorth> tahsin: not everyone does heh
<jussi01> so tahsin where were we?
<tahsin> jussi01: now how do i move the file that i downloaded
<amachu> hi
<trakinas> tahsin: brazil
<amachu> i would like to have list of all applications included in Kubuntu
<jussi01> tahsin: open up 2 koqueror's
<amachu> where can i have it?
<tj__> i'm a complete noob and i found fiesty ubuntu easy
<tahsin> then
<neonlinux> tj__: would love to suggest he use parallels for running xp in linux.. but he still wants to play games
<jussi01> make sure hidden files are shown
<trakinas> http://pastebin.ca/513386
<dregorth> tj__: complete linux noob or to computers in general?
<tahsin> jussi01: then
<jussi01> tahsin: in one open where you have the folder
<trakinas> I dont play games on computer anymore. since i stoped playing starcraft, wa and gunbound.
<tj__> yep ur right abotu that u could try to reinstall the mbr off the xp disc then restore grub
<jussi01> tahsin: patience, im typing
<tahsin> jussi01: hehe ok
<trakinas> I stick with emulators though.. and my consoles. ;] 
<hyper_ch> tj__: feisty is easy... it's just different to Windoze or Mac... and when you are accustomed to either one you always have trouble switching because you think everything should be the same
<tj__> thats fur sure
<hendaus> helpers can anyone help me please!
<hyper_ch> trakinas: SC 2 should come out in the fall
<jussi01> tahsin: in the other put  ~/.kde/share/icons/ in the address bar
<hyper_ch> !question | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tahsin> jussi01: did that
<neonlinux> tj__: i still play... but for starcraft i use wine.. and usually only play fps's that run on linux (doom3, quake 3, 4, ut, et)
<trakinas> anyone? http://pastebin.ca/513386 (in case the paste bin hasnt been noticed). I was trying to install Java SDK
<makuseru> hendaus: whats the problem?
<jussi01> tahsin: then drag and drop like in windows...
<amachu> trakinas: whats the prblem?
<tj__> i've used windows for most my life but i didn't not find ubuntu easy
<tj__> i mean i did'
<hendaus> makuseru:  sa7alnoum has been stopped with the following error,cannot open /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/07.DAT, permision denied
<tahsin> jussi01: oh that was easy
<trakinas> hyper_ch: yep! I know. but my computer cant play N64 emulator. guess it wont pla sc 2
<jussi01> tahsin: :D
<trakinas> *play
<hyper_ch> tj__: then you are an exception :)
<makuseru> hendaus: what ever your trying to run run it with sudo
<trakinas> amachu: it is on the paste bin. it simple stopped downloading and installing the deb pack
<tj__> maybe so i do understand completely the problems people have
<hendaus> makuseru:  i am using ktorrent
<jussi01> tahsin: now, go to the place where you dragged ot, and press f4
<tj__> it is very diff then windows
<jussi01> then type ./buildset
<makuseru> hendaus: you told me the error, but whats the proble, what are you trying to do?
<tj__> no doubt
<trakinas> tj__: it is suppoded to be different. :] 
<neonlinux> anyway.. later all.. ill keep thinking about the problem
<makuseru> hendaus: just download somthing?
<hyper_ch> tj__: and thats where people think ubuntu/linux is hard... because it is different
<tahsin> jussi01:
<tahsin> tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~/.kde/share/icons$ ./buildset
<tahsin> bash: ./buildset: No such file or directory
<trakinas> later.
<tj__> i know and i love it :)
<jussi01> tahsin: sorry do: cd OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit
<jussi01> first
<tj__> i like a little challenge
<trakinas> Im leaving as soon as i can keep installing Java SDK
<sebbar> hi, are there any alternatives to wengophone which I can use to connect to my wengophone account?
<jussi01> sebbar: is it a sip account?
<hendaus> makuseru:  i am uploading a torrent on a website, and after i make scanning this torrent it shows this error message
<jussi01> if so ekiga should do it - its in the rpos
<chuen> Morning. Can anyone help me with a 'boot' problem?
<tj__> maybe
<tahsin> tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~/.kde/share/icons$ cd OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit
<tahsin> bash: cd: OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit: No such file or directory
<tahsin> tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~/.kde/share/icons$
<hendaus> makuseru:  do u know how can i open a permision for file 07.DAT?
<hyper_ch> tj__: most people don't like challenges ;)
<makuseru> hendaus: is sounds like it dosnt haver permission to do it, im not quite sure, sorry i cant help
<trakinas> chuen: just ask
<jussi01> tahsin pastebin me the output of: dir
<jussi01> !permissions | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<sebbar> ok, I'll check out ekiga then
<jussi01> sebbar: :D
<tj__> thats very true i did set up ubuntu for my grandmother and she love it hasn't even asked me a question yet it was the christina edition
<tahsin> jussi01:http://www.pastebin.ca/513402
<trakinas> can I just cancel the jdk installation?
<wolfera> christina edition ? :) some nice videos of x-tina on there? ;)
<chuen> OK. This has occured (oddly) since I installed GDE. I get the kernel listed, grub, then everything stops at 'boot'. The only way I can actually boot is to do so manually by using 'escape' to enter the menu to select the kernel version I want.
<tahsin> jussi01:http://www.pastebin.ca/513406
<chuen> Does that explanation make any sense?
<jussi01> tahsin: type:  dir and press enter...
<jussi01> then pastebin that
<tj__> christian edition sorry
<tj__> she loves it for her church stuff
<jussi01> !offtopic | tj__
<ubotu> tj__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tahsin> jussi01:http://www.pastebin.ca/513409
<KevinAlaska> okay... which file do you use to select to install a theme in KDE Theme Manager? :S
<dregorth> i was thinking of having my dad use the christian edition hehe
<tj__> tattle tell i'm leaving anyway good night :P
<tj__> its a good edition
<jack> anyone around with a clue about remote x11 connections on kubuntu-feisty? :x
<tj__> i was surprised
<jack> there's a login window prefs thing in gnome, but i cant find that in kde
<dregorth> seems like it'll fit my dad perfectly
<tj__> later
<dregorth> you leavin?
<chuen> Anyone?
<tahsin> jussi01: oh dam momz calling i gotta go
<tahsin> jussi01: can i have ur msn add ?
<hyper_ch> tj__: the less someone knows about windoze the easier it is, in my experience, to hook them up with ubuntu... my mom also uses feisty now... I had quite a lot of support to do the first two weeks but since then (that was during x-mas / new year) she had 2 or 3 issues... a lot less than with windoze
<jussi01> tahsin: no, but im here quite often, drop by and see
<tahsin> jussi01: oh that cool then see ya
<jussi01> tahsin: bye
<tj__> hyper your a very right abotu that
<trakinas> brb
<trakinas> reboot
<KevinAlaska> well folks.. I am off like a wild herd of turtles.. take good care
<jack> anyone around with a clue about remote x11 connections on kubuntu-feisty? :x
<jack> there's a login window prefs thing in gnome, but i cant find that in kde
<jack> (and no, i dont want NX, VNC, ssh -X or -Y..i want plain old x11 remote connections)
<trakinas> damn!
<trakinas> apdept is stucked.
<trakinas> it keep saying the bd is being used by other app. :/
<trakinas> any help?
<dre|lappy> i think you'll need to kill any running processes that say "adept" but i could be wrong. anyone have any ideas?
<jussi01> trakinas: you have synaptic or something open?
<trakinas> sudo ps -A | grep adept shows nothing
<jussi01> or ^
<trakinas> jussi01: not that i know...
<jussi01> you could try deleting the lock file....
<jussi01> but be careful with that...
<trakinas> and where is it?
<trakinas> I made shit... cause i thought it was frozen, ut there were a window behind adept. so i close it and after that i saw sun agreement window. them the shit was done. heehhe
<jussi01> !omg | trakinas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> !language
<trakinas> hahhahaha
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<trakinas> sorry
<jussi01> but good for you
<trakinas> but it is the only why to label what i did. =(
<jussi01> they took the factoid down...
<trakinas> I ALWAYS screw apt systems. ahaha
<jussi01> lol
<jack> anyone around with a clue about remote x11 connections on kubuntu-feisty? :x
<jack> there's a login window prefs thing in gnome, but i cant find that in kde
<trakinas> now, seriously. where's the damn file?
<trakinas> jack: kdm prefs, probably.
<trakinas> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> jack: alt+f2 kcontrol i think
<jussi01> i gotta run
<jack> i edited kdmrc, removed the -nolisten tcp and rebooted
<jussi01> bye
<jack> but thx
<trakinas> cheers
<trakinas> so. anyone can tell me where i locate this locked file?
<fdoving> jack: what is your goal? connect to kdm on computer1 from computer2?
<jack> not to kdm, to xorg
<jack> but yes, exactly
<jack> without ssh
<billy> I have kind of an odd problem: I'm using VLC to watch DVDs on a dual monitor system, but when I go to fullscreen, it always fullscreens on the wrong monitor. does anyone know of a way to switch monitors in fullscreen mode or (ideally) play the movie on both monitors?
<dre|lappy> trakinas: can't think of where it is off top of my head. sorry
<fdoving> jack, wouldn't nx or vnc be ok?
<jack> no.
<jack> :)
<jack> i need the ancient thing x11 still can do
<jack> remote connectivity
<fdoving> jack, so, what is the problem exactly?
<trakinas> np
<jack> i can telnet in to port 6000 locally, so xorg is actually listening
<jack> but not from another box on the lan
<jack> tried xhost +
<fdoving> jack, might want to have a look at: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc, if you haven't removed the -nolisten tcp from there.
<jack> did that, too :)
<trakinas> try another reboot. brb
<dre|lappy> k
<jack> but thats only applied if i launch X manually, anyway..but i did it
<jack> kdmrc is ok too
<jack> fdoving: what could be missing..
<ubuntu> *http://www.google.com/intl/fr/
<fdoving> jack, what changes did you do to kdmrc ?
<jack> only removed the -nolisten tcp from the xorg-args line
<fdoving> jack, you need to remove the # infront of: Port, KeyFile, Xaccess and Willing.
<jack> ohh
<fdoving> jack, where those are keys with values.
<jack> thanks :)
<jack> fdoving: you're actually the first one with any idea what a plain x11 connection is
<fdoving> jack, then you need to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/Xaccess to your liking. usually you want to uncomment the #* line
<jack> booting kubuntu ..one sec
<jack> ok :)
<fdoving> jack: actually, for the Xaccess file, i recommend to read the comments and uncomment the line that does what you want.
<jack> sure
<jack> but fdoving: there's no NAT, its a pure lan box
<jack> so there are no holes i need to keep an eye on
<dregorth> wb titanix88
<fdoving> jack, then i guess: #* #any host can get a login window , and #
<titanix88> dregorth: thnx
<fdoving>  #*  CHOOSER BROADCAST  #any indirect host can get a chooser
<fdoving> could be uncommented.
<jack> yup, done
<fdoving> then restart kdm.
<dregorth> :)
<fdoving> and hope it works.
<fdoving> it's been a while since i played with xdmcp.
<jack> :)
<jack> hrm, my kdmrc doesnt have KeyFile etc
<jack> wrong file?
<fdoving> jack, one more thing [Xdmcp]  \n Enable=true
<fdoving> jack, no, just skip it if it's not there.
<jack> yup, thats done
<jack> ok
<jack> how do i restart my kdm again? SIGHUP?
<fdoving> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jack> thx
<dregorth> trakinas: any luck?
<trakinas> nops
<dregorth> mmm
<trakinas> read a topic on ubuntu forums. it says smth close to this. looking for a .list file.
<dregorth> lemme see if i can find something for ya
<trakinas> thaks
<dregorth> np
<trakinas> ha! it is good to be an ex debian user... i think i had an idea,,,, dpkg --configure -a
<trakinas> heck yes!
<dregorth> lol
<dregorth> nice goin
<dregorth> :D
<trakinas> worked
<dregorth> good good
<trakinas> now i can go to bed
* trakinas will be idle... 
<dregorth> hehe
<dregorth> night
<trakinas> night! (almost morning)
<iarwain_> anyone know what's up with aMsn and the last updates? Can't get it working no more, this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22657/
<iarwain_> no one? ;o
<dregorth> nope
<dregorth> don't use it sorry
<iarwain_> damn xD
<iarwain_> lol, i'd rather use it =)
<dregorth> :P
<defcon_> what are some ways to optimize application start times in ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> def
<hyper_ch> defcon_: what applicatons are you referring to?
<defcon_> hyper_ch, like firefox etc
<hyper_ch> for firefox... use swiftfox
<defcon_> for some reason things load faster in windows 95 than ubuntu
<defcon_> lol
<jack> fdoving: still no workie
<jack> :x
<defcon_> swiftfox is good?
<defcon_> whats the difference, I noticed nothing
<jack> doubt its related to xdmcp
<fdoving> jack, ok, revert your changes to kdmrc, and set only [Xdmcp]  Enabled=true, comment the rest away.
<jack> ok
<Maruko> hi people, I am on kubuntu feisty and I cannot get compiz running
<Maruko> can anybody help me?
<jack> fdoving: done
<jermain> hi everyone ^^
<jack> restarting
<fdoving> jack, then restart kdm and try again, how do you query?
<jermain> can someone tell me how to display the size of a folder in bash?
<ardchoille> jermain: df -h /dolfername
<jack> fdoving: by trying a simple "kolf" on the remote box, with DISPLAY set to 192.168.1.7:0.0
<ardchoille> */foldername
<jermain> :) ty ardchoille
* jermain gives ardchoille a cookie
<jack> (works perfectly with DISPLAY set to cygwinpc-ip:0.0)
<ardchoille> jermain: Although that doesn't work here, it's what someone else told me to do.
<ardchoille> jermain: If you can get that to work corectly, let me know please.
<jermain> i will :)
<jermain> ardchoille: it worked but it ignores the foldername and displays info on hdc1
<jack> fdoving: still the same
<jack> port 6000 is open locally, but not from outside
<ardchoille> jermain: Yeah, that's what I meant.
<fdoving> jack, might want to try 'Xnest -query localhost :1' on the box with xdmcp enabled.
<alan_> ?
<alan_> hello
<jack> ok
<alan_> how to make my dsl online all the time
<alan_> how to make my dsl online all the time
<alan_> how to make my dsl online all the time
<jermain> Alan take it easy :)
<jermain> im no pro but maybe i can help
<jon_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> alan_: Doing that is just going to get you put on /ignore
<jermain> what do you mean all by the time?
<jermain> do you get disconnected a lot?
<jack> fdoving: doesnt work..
<jack> did i mention already that box has no screen?
<jack> and xnest cant connect to the kubuntu xserver either
<fdoving> jack, well, i don't know, this might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80044 - http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/XDMCP
<jack> thanks
<jermain> ardchoille: i got it
<jermain> replace ' df'  with ' du'
<daminator> hi! where can i enlist programms which shall start automatically with kubuntu?
<daminator> the last step of the beryl tutorial is, that i set "/usr/bin/startberyl.sh" as a startscript. but where? the tutorial sais setting>sessions>autostart but i can't locate this :/
<alan_> how to make my dsl online all the time
<fdoving> !autostart | daminator
<ubotu> daminator: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<alan_> how to make my dsl online all the time
<alan_> ?
<fdoving> alan_: how do you connect?
<alan_> anyone can help me
<alan_> adsl
<fdoving> alan_: what do you do to connect?
<alan_> ADSL i know pppoeconf
<alan_> but
<alan_> need always type
<alan_> how to make my dsl online all the time
<ardchoille> jermain: Ah, thanks
<jermain> :)
<alan_> How to make my ADSL online all the time?
<ardchoille> !patience alan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience alan_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !repeat | alan_
<ubotu> alan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ardchoille> !patience | alan_
<ubotu> alan_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ardchoille> fdoving: Thanks :)
<jon_> alan_: pls explain what you want
<ardchoille> I suppose I really should sleep sometime this week, lol
<alan_> ok sorry
<jermain> hehe, i feel awesome slept for over 10 hours
<jermain> I'm like a recharged battery
<root> whois alan_
<root> i'm sorry
<jermain> alan, what do you type go online?
<alan_> me go online through adsl
<alan_> pppoe
<alan_> and sorry for late reply
<jack> <jermain> alan, what do you type go online?
<jack> maybe read the question again
<jack> and answer
<jermain> =3 okay
<jermain> i thought that if he had to activate it in bash all the time
<jermain> he might aswell type it in
<jermain> argh whats that file called again -.-
<alan_> me type online pppoeconf
<jermain> okay i'm not sure if this is a good thing to do:
<jermain> what if you typed that line in .bashrc?
<jon_> how much is usenet still used today?
<daminator> i've done this tutorial (http://www.ubuntufreunde.de/forum/thread.php?postid=5542). when i use XGL as session, after some seconds there is a black screen. i also can't change to any console (controll alt f1, f2...). i tried to  make beryl work and i have an ati card. maybe somebody can help? thx :)
<nagyv> Hello! I tried to switch to (g)ubuntu, but now I am back to my good old kubuntu. Sorry, for my deviation. :) But I have a problem: my kubuntu does not recognised the laptop's quickbuttons. What should I run to recognize them?
<alansii> can anyone help me how to have the permission to install program
<pag> alansii, sudo ?
<alansii> alan, sudo? what its mean
<pag> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<alansii> thank you
<ubuntu> HELLO
<defrysk> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> WHO COME for china
<ubuntu> fuck
<defcon> ?
<ubuntu> dsf
<defrysk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<gnomefreak> defrysk: ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@219.133.121.118]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nvm
<defrysk> brb
<defrysk> sorry
* koalalorenzo  tornato! mi dispiace  finita la pacchia!
* koalalorenzo si assenta... torner?
<jussi01> !it | koalalorenzo
<ubotu> koalalorenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<koalalorenzo> sorry
<codename_> hi
<codename_> can i ask a question
<nahemoth> need help for Kdevelop?
<nahemoth> I can't include the header files
<codename_> is there any programs for Kubuntu were it automatically installs Nvidia Drivers for me
<codename_> ?
<codename_> anyone there
<alansii> how can i have a root permission to copy my file to /bin
<alansii> anyone there?
<pag> alansii, sudo cp /path/to/your/file /bin
<alansii> just type like this?
<alansii> sudo cp /path/to/your/file /bin
<alansii> sudo cp /path/to/your/file /bin
<pag> alansii, well... the path to your file must be correct... i.e. /home/alansii/MyFile  or something like that
<nahemoth> codename go to adept manager and type nvidia, there you will see some alternatives, and choose the best one for your device and install it
<codename_> does Envy work on Kubuntu
<codename_> nahemoth does Envy work for Kubuntu
<jussi01> codename_: yes
<codename_> whats the termnial command to open up Envy?
<codename_> anyone know
<nahemoth> I have no idea :)
<jussi01> codename_: i think its just envy ....
<codename_> hey jussi
<codename_> what version of Envy
<codename_> should i get man
<codename_> Im a noob a Kubuntu
<jussi01> codename_: are you using ati or nvidia?
<codename_> Nvidia
<codename_> GeForce 6800 Gt
<jussi01> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.4-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<jussi01> just download that
<codename_> now it says The file http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.4-0ubuntu6_all.deb is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<codename_> any idea
<luca> hi everyone
<nahemoth> HOW CAN I COMPILE AND RUN A C PROGRAM?
<luca> I have noticed a bug about suspend and the reactivation of the wireless device on my laptop - often after resume wireless will not function
<luca> nahemoth: it depends, does the source folder have some cmake files in it?
<luca> I have found the relevant syslog entry however I think - can someone help me figure it out?
<luca> naemoth_ I cannot send private messages it seems
<tahsin> anyone here to help ?
<luca> in any case, check the source folder as I said
<jussi01> codename_: you need to do we
<jussi01> wget -c http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.4-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<tahsin> jussi01: :d
<tahsin> jussi01: im back
<jussi01> in terminal
<jussi01> tahsin: :D
<sercik> someone uses imwheel in kubuntu edgy?
<luca> nahemoth_ a simple configure / make / make install should do it
<tahsin> jussi01: so what do i do now....
<jussi01> tahsin: you need to untar that file in the folder you put it into.
<luca> nahemoth_ : check in Adept, otherwise...really do not know
<tahsin> jussi01: i just extract it on that folder right ?
<jussi01> yeah
<tahsin> extracting
<jussi01> :D
<tahsin> jussi01: done
<tahsin> jussi01: now ?
<tahsin> jussi01: i have a new folder there
<jussi01> ok, cd to the newfolder
<tahsin> named OS-L-Iconset....
<jussi01> then do: ./buildset
<nahemoth__> luca you mean, in the folder where I created my c file, you want me to run consol and write "make install xxx.c"
<tahsin> u mean i open terminal in that folder?
<atidem> hi
<tahsin> jussi01: cd means ?
<jussi01> tahsin: the command: cd OS-L-Iconset
<tahsin> jussi01: i didnt get you
<jussi01> tahsin: type in terminal: cd OS-L-Iconset
<jussi01> or go to the folder in konquerer and press f4...
<tahsin> yeah that better
<tahsin> tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit$
<tahsin> im here now
<jussi01> now type: ./buildset
<tahsin> ok
<tahsin> no convert path is found
<luca> nahemoth_ yes
<tahsin> jussi01: http://www.pastebin.ca/513563
<luca> first should be configure
<jussi01> gah...I have to take my dog for a walk, back in a whilw
<luca> if you have created the configure file
<jussi01> tahsin: ^
<luca> otherwise I guess make..
<tahsin> yes
<tahsin> ok
<andrej> hello
* koalalorenzo si assenta... torner?
<andrej> czech ?
<andrej> in this irc ?
<jussi01> tahsin: just before i run, try: sudo apt-get build-essential
<jussi01> in terminal, then try again
<jussi01> ./buildset
* jussi01 -->>
<tahsin> jussi01: build-essential is already there
<alansii> pag
<alansii> are you there
<tahsin> jussi01: i did that before
<alansii> can you repeat the way to have permission to copy file to /bin
<pag> alansii, sudo cp /path/to/your/file /bin
<alansii> thanks you
<Cryoniq> It seems like that nifty little program in the taskbar that make one choose wireless network and do settings vanished for me.. anyone know what it was called and how to get it back?
<mazinga> ciao
<Cryoniq> oh btw I mean in kubuntu 7.04
<mazinga> avrei bisogno di un piccolo help
<Cryoniq> anyone able to check? It handles wired  eth also.. the little icon with the grey cable plug
<Cryoniq> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mazinga> c qualcuno?
<ShadyTree> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<Nilli> I'm trying to add a new folder to /usr/share/games and sudo won't let me
<Nilli> after doing a sudo su and entering the password, I'm still not root according to whoami
<gnomefreak> Nilli: than use sudo -i
<gnomefreak> user wont be root but you will have a user as root.
<Nilli> no error messages, but still won't work
<Nilli> also kdesu failed talk with su
<daphbobo> i have a problem with usb ntfs disks.. it detects but doesn't mout like usb fat32 disks does.. i have ntfs-config installed
<MrC_> hi there fellas
<MrC_> what is the best IM for Kubuntu?Kopete or aMSN
<Graham> MrC: aMSN is more like MSN but for me it can be quite laggy
<Nilli> gnomefreak: think I found it, I put myself in the group users so that nfs permissions would fit well, seems it removed me from all other groups
<Graham> Hey, could anybody give me a hand with this video? I'm trying to convert a .avi file to .mpg
<Nilli> I'll just put my gentoo disc in and chroot and put a password on root so I can use it whenever I screw up, thanks for the help anyway :)
<vidino> hi there , is there a verbose mode on the installer of kubuntu ?
<vidino> Installation hangs somewhere, and cant see where
<Fahuadai> where can i change my colour theme?
<Graham> system settings > appearence
<secret> I'm back again. Can somebody help me try and get sound with kubuntu?
<secret> no one in the ubuntu forums helped
<daphbobo> why doesn't my system mount usb ntfs drives?
<Graham> secret: I'll give you a hand.
<forcerain> secret: as will I
<secret> graham: i have no sound with Kubuntu 7.04
<secret> I have realtek
<forcerain> secret: open up a console and do sudo lspci
<Graham> Can you give me the full name type model of the card?
<Graham> I'll go googling.
<forcerain> secret: what I just said will get that info ;)
<aldin> anyone could help me with mysql? i have user guest and database called guestdb, how can i give all rights on table guestdb to user guest, without giving him rights to see or to use any other databases and tables outside guestdb?
<Graham> forcerain: lspci doesn't require sudo
<secret> what is this information?
<Graham> aldin: Get MySQL administrator, it'll help
<secret> I'm new to linux btw, I changed from windowws because too many problems with windows
<sercik> Someone can help with this? :smbmnt must be installed suid root
<Graham> secret: Basicly it's listing all your computer devices.
<secret> ok then
<aldin> Graham: i have it, but would like to know it over console, btw sorry guys for offtpic
<Graham> Paste the output in #lf_flood
<Graham> aldin: Try #mysql
<aldin> ok
<secret> it's pasted there yes?
<Graham> Sorry, I didn't join
<Graham> Repost
<tahsin> graham can you help me with an icon theme ?
<secret> Ok reposted
<MrC_> does anyone knows how to format a massive storage (pen-driver or USB stick9?
<Graham> tahsin: No.
<Graham> secret: Maybe your card id supposrted with OSS?
<Graham> Is it a fresh install? Has it worked before?
<secret> kubuntu is a fresh install
<secret> installed yesterday
<secret> hasn't worked before
<forcerain> Graham: http://www.4front-tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=832&sid=b2fee19cdf19f790ecb5878e3dba3a38
<secret> it worked with windows though
<Graham> Has it worked on any other Linux distro?
<secret> It worked with 6.06
<secret> I installed for about a day
<secret> once
<secret> edge
<forcerain> hmmm that's a weird one.. working on edgy eft but not feisty
<Graham> Try this: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<Graham> Infact no.
<secret> no?
<secret> ok
<secret> i cant remember if it worked on edge, sorry. I just remember installing on edge once and I was having difficuties playing an mp3 with amorarik
<forcerain> secret: i know
<forcerain> secret: try sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<secret> ok then
<secret>  Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<forcerain> doh
<secret> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<forcerain> 1 sec
<secret> FATAL?
<secret> :(
<forcerain> ok no problem
<forcerain> lets try a forced remove
<forcerain> sudo rmmod -f snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<secret> ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Resource temporarily unavailable
<Graham> secret: Have a browse through this: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=ALi&card=.&chip=M1535%2C+M1535D%2C+M1535%2B%2C+M1535D%2B&module=ali5451
<Graham> That is all one link you'll have to copy it all.
<forcerain> sudo rmmod -w snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack <-- that'll wait till it becomes available to remove
<^RiaN^> hii alll
<secret> is there anyway to save this convo to txt file?
<staff_> hi <RiaN>
<secret> this conversation
<ardchoille> secret: You can enable logging. Are you using konversation?
<secret> yes
<forcerain> or you can ctrl+a then do ctrl+c then open up kwrite and do ctrl+v :)
<ardchoille> secret: Settings -> Configure and ahve a look at Behavior -> Logging
<forcerain> (Windows-style shortcuts baby yeah!)#
<staff_> nvr expecting that there is so many Ubuntu users ..
<secret> lol
<secret> RROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Device or resource busy
<forcerain> doh
<staff_> anyone can suggest which software to use for CCTV?
<^RiaN^> forcerain: can u help me
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: what's up?
<^RiaN^> i want use konsole to remote place
<cathal> i taugut they fixed the fact that u cant see the root folders when browsing files other than home and media n the latest Kubuntu?
<fdoving> ^RiaN^: use ssh.
<secret> so what should I do, just go back to windows untill they sort out this realtek problem?
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: as in use konsole to access a remote PC?
<^RiaN^> the command
<fdoving> cathal: yes, that should be fixed.
<^RiaN^> i've a cyber cafe
<^RiaN^> u know many computer here
<ardchoille> cathal: Fixed in my Feisty
<fdoving> secret: what realtek problem?
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: you'll probably want to look at 'man ssh'
<secret> i have no sound with 7.04 (K)ubuntu
<forcerain> fdoving: Realtek 660 issue
<^RiaN^> ssh and
<secret> should I try a format, then reinstall?
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: you'll need to read the manpage for it since what you put varies depending on the way things are set up
<^RiaN^> forcerain: can u give example command
<cathal> fdoving: ardchoille: i didand apt-get upgrade instead of a fresh install, would that have made any difference?
<forcerain> ssh test@myremotepc.com
<fdoving> cathal: yes, you will have the old settings lying around making problems.
<fdoving> !hidden | cathal
<ubotu> cathal: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<forcerain> test being the username and myremotepc.com being the hostname (can also put an IP e.g. 127.0.0.1)
<^RiaN^> forcerain: ssh 192.168.0.10 refuse
<^RiaN^> can be like that
<ardchoille> cathal: I have always done a clean install, never upgrade.
<fdoving> secret: did you try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2619760&postcount=8 ?
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: is sshd running on that machine?
<cathal> fdoving: the thing is i changed it to unhide them in edgy, why revert after upgrade
<^RiaN^> forcerain:  i want to go to ws 10 with ip 192.168.0.10
<^RiaN^> forcerain:  i want to go to ws-10 with ip 192.168.0.10
<forcerain> is the error message something like this "ssh: connect to host foo port 22: Connection refused" ?
<secret> ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Device or resource busy
<ardchoille> cathal: I noticed that after I wrote a master script, a clean install was faster than an upgrade anyway.
<secret> always the same when I try doing these commands...
<forcerain> secret: running any software that access the sound card?
<forcerain> close the mixer and everything
<secret> umm umm umm not really, like what?
<forcerain> and turn off the KDE sound system
<forcerain> then try
<secret> ok ill try
<forcerain> the volume adjustment app at the bottom right of the screen
<forcerain> as an example
<cathal> ardchoille: it looks like ill have t, but it was one of the reasons i moved to ubuntu as i was sick of doing fresh install allthe time
<^RiaN^> forcerain:  i want to go to ws-10 with ip 192.168.0.10
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: you need to have an SSH daemon running on that machine
<fdoving> cathal: you will certainly not need to reinstall to unhide those folders.
<forcerain> on the one you want to access
<^RiaN^> how to instrall daemon
<^RiaN^> forcerain:  how to instrall daemon
<secret> ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': No such file or directory
<secret> ?
<cathal> fdoving: i know that, but i want to know why it did this, as what else did it not do too that i havent noticed yet
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#SSH_Server
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: you need to install that on the machine you call ws-10
<^RiaN^> ok
<^RiaN^> i'll try
<secret> hmmz hmmz hmmz
<secret> what's wrong? am I missing a driver?
<secret> I dont understand
<forcerain> secret: sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
<forcerain> try that then sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<forcerain> and it'll load the driver back in again
<secret> secret@secret-desktop:~$
<secret> just goes to this
<Maruko> hi
<Maruko> one question
<forcerain> then it's successful
<Maruko> I got this eror while installin a program from source
<Maruko> You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build
<Maruko> how can I resolve it?
<forcerain> now try: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<forcerain> and see if sound works after
<fdoving> Maruko: you need to install the package: libglib2.0-dev
<secret> I got a funny sound
<secret> like a close window or log off sound
<forcerain> Maruko: try sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<forcerain> secret: try turning on KDE Sound System again and clicking "Test Sound"
<tahsin> :)
<forcerain> if it works i'll tell you how to make the changes permanent
<secret> no sound when I test. However, If I place my headphones in the microphone socket, I can hear sound - but only from one side of the headphones.
<forcerain> O_O
<secret> ?
<forcerain> ok that's a sort of improvement
<^RiaN^> forcerain: how do i check my port
* forcerain finds that weird
<Maruko> forcerain... another error  You must have the GTK+ 2.0 development headers installed to compile Pidgin.If you only want to build Finch then specify --disable-gtkui when running configure.
<forcerain> Maruko: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev - I think
<secret> ok, so hmmz hmmz hmmz
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: I don't quite get what you mean there but I think you're after netstat -a
<forcerain> that will show what ports are being listened on etc.
<forcerain> secret: try the mixer and see if some options are wrong on it
<forcerain> load up kmix and have a look at all the sliders etc.
<alansii> omg help how to use my canon printer
<secret> im looking friend
<forcerain> if there's any options like external amplifier enabled turn them off
<alansii> how to use my canon printer
<secret> hmmmz look ok
<forcerain> alansii: look on "System Settings" > Printers
<secret> what is this, input?
<forcerain> then install it in "Administrator Mode"
<secret> Capture, Capture, Capture
<forcerain> secret: for recording
<secret> it's all low
<forcerain> turn up all the green ones
<secret> they're all red in input'
<forcerain> they're meant to be low
<forcerain> turn off all the yellow options
<secret> ok
<forcerain> and one slider controls how much output comes out of each speaker
<^RiaN^> forcerain: u know hot to use irc on konsole
<^RiaN^> :)
<^RiaN^> forcerain: u know how to use irc on konsole
<forcerain> when it's in the middle both speakers equally output sound.. that could be why your headphones don't output sound properly if it's too far to one side
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: yes but I have to have a copy of the RFCs in front of me
<forcerain> because I often mess up with the : USER part of registration
<^RiaN^> can u teach me
<^RiaN^> step by step
<^RiaN^> :)
<forcerain> errrrr.... I hate telnetting into IRC and I always need the RFCs infront of me to remember half of it
<secret> hmmz it just wont the shit.. maybe reintall you think forcerain?
<secret> wont make a difference?
<forcerain> secret: if the install went okay the first time then it probably wont
<forcerain> but there is one thing you can try
<forcerain> change the option on KDE Sound System to Open Sound System
<forcerain> or to see if your sound card actually works you can try this:
<forcerain> sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<^RiaN^> forcerain: can i use smb on konsole
<forcerain> but your ears will hurd
<forcerain> hurt**
<alesan> I've just installed kubuntu. how do I install the nvidia drivers... on the standard ubuntu there is an icon to install them
<forcerain> (white noise is so evil!)
<forcerain> alesan: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<secret> bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied?
<forcerain> O_O
<^RiaN^> forcerain: can i use smb on konsole
<secret> wtf is wrong with this forcerain?
<forcerain> smb? as in samba?
<forcerain> i'm no good with samba shares unfortunately
<forcerain> secret: good question
<forcerain> secret: try sudo -i then you'll become root
<secret> the sound card works great with windows - no probs there.
<forcerain> then try a chmod 777 /dev/dsp
<forcerain> then try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<secret> ok
<forcerain> white noise will come out if it's working
<secret> chmod: cannot access `/dev/dsp': No such file or directory
<forcerain> :|
<^RiaN^> forcerain: i want install psy in my pc
<fdoving> ^RiaN^: psy as in psybnc ?
<forcerain> ^RiaN^: what exactly do you mean by psy? as in psyBNC?
<secret> maybe I should download a different distro, maybe feisty farn yes?
<secret> how do I know what version i have?
<secret> it just said 7.04
<^RiaN^> yes psybnc
<forcerain> 7.04 is feisty fawn I think
<secret> ok
<secret> what do you have?
<secret> maybe ubuntu
<fdoving> ^RiaN^: maybe searching goolge can help you: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=install+psybnc+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<secret> i can download any distro for free, and it cost me no mb's
<forcerain> secret: it will work the same way with ubuntu just different GUI
<secret> so no sound with ubuntu?
<forcerain> probably not
<secret> ok then, well I can't be the only person on the planet using this soundcard with this distro
<secret> the forums should be ful;l of people complaining
<secret> yet, i'm the only one there with this prob
<alesan> forcerain: after having installed nvidia-glx, who is supposed to configure it for being used?
<secret> so obviously, god just doesn't like me.
<alesan> is it automatich or what?
<forcerain> alesan: 1 sec
<forcerain> put sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<forcerain> then restart the PC
<forcerain> and it should then work
<secret> i get that sound when kubuntu starts up by the way, it's like a scream
<secret> EHEHhHEHEHhehHHEhehe
<secret> you know?
<forcerain> it's no scream on my system :|
<forcerain> hmmm
<secret> wtf, when you start up?
<secret> it's like a stretch noise
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> why there is ide-cs module ?
<MsK`> (it's the driver for compact flash pcmcia readers)
<MsK`> why there is NO ide-cs module ?
<forcerain> hmmm
<secret> when the os is loading
<secret> uh oh
<forcerain> yeah I do get a noise
<secret> hhahaha see
<forcerain> but it's not like screaming lol
<secret> Lolz ok, if you turn it up load it is
<secret> loud
<forcerain> okay I have an idea
<secret> ok ok :)
<forcerain> sudo apt-get install alsaplayer-common
<forcerain> then after installing that try this:
<forcerain> alsaplayer /usr/share/sounds/kubuntu-login.ogg
<secret> alsaplayer /usr/share/sounds/kubuntu-login.ogg
<secret> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<secret> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<secret> ALSA lib confmisc.c:391:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<secret> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
<secret> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1070:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<forcerain> :|
<secret> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
<secret> ALSA lib conf.c:3968:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<forcerain> eeps
<forcerain> hmmm
<secret> ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<secret> snd_pcm_open: No such device (default)
<secret> Failed to initialize plugin!
<forcerain> yeah I get the idea lol
<secret> Failed to register plugin: /usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so
<secret> Failed to load output plugin "alsa". Trying defaults.
<secret> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<secret> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<secret> ALSA lib confmisc.c:391:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<secret> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device
<secret> ALSA lib confmisc.c:1070:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
<secret> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such device
<forcerain> ahhh flood! :|
<secret> ALSA lib conf.c:3968:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<secret> ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<secret> snd_pcm_open: No such device (default)
<secret> Failed to initialize plugin!
<secret> /usr/lib/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so failed to load
<secret> NOTE: THIS IS THE NULL PLUGIN.      YOU WILL NOT HEAR SOUND!!
<secret> soz
<secret> I should have one that is the other room
<secret> my bad
<secret> says it right there, "YOU WILL NOT HEAR SOUND"
<secret> soz
<forcerain> :|
<forcerain> hmmm
<secret> amarok is having difficulties starting btw
<forcerain> try typing alsamixer
<Neil-> !paste > secret
<forcerain> secret: feisty has been b0rking my sound card quite a bit too
<atidem> re
<secret> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such devic
<Neil-> I'm having loads of crashes and segfaults with sound in feisty :(
<Neil-> just gonna have to ride it out i think
<forcerain> Neil-: me too
<Neil-> banshee, rhythmbox, beep, they all segfault on me
<secret> who the hell is ubotu?
<forcerain> Neil-: turn off realtime priority on KDE sound system ;)
<^RiaN^> forcerain: how about game gunbound
<Neil-> im ubuntu
<forcerain> secret: ubotu is a bot
<Neil-> how do you do it in gnome?
<secret> k
<forcerain> !test
<ubotu> failed
<forcerain> :P
<forcerain> Neil-: is esd on?
<Neil-> forcerain: Will that help the segfaults then?
<Neil-> forcerain: Im not sure.. how do I check?
<forcerain> Neil-: only for KDE but GNOME uses esd as it's daemon
<forcerain> it's on preferences > sound or something like that if my brain is working
<jussi01> !ubotu | secret
<ubotu> secret: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<secret> borking? at least you get some sound
<secret> hhahaha
<Neil-> forcerain: Sure is on..
<Neil-> is that good or bad?
<secret> all knowing aye? how about you tell me what's wrong with this sound eh?
<forcerain> try turning it off and see if it helps
<jussi01> !sound | secret
<ubotu> secret: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tmske> Hi: someone knows a good screen recording program for linux?
<secret> woah, ok, will I be rich?
<Neil-> forcerain: Now off, need to restart the daemon or anything
<secret> lol :] 
<Neil-> *?
<forcerain> should be ok
<forcerain> things in GNOME set straight away
<jussi01> tmske:  gtk record my desktop or something named similarly
<forcerain> try rhythmbox and see what happens
<secret> !sound | forcerain
<ubotu> forcerain: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<secret> hahaha busted jussi
<secret> ok Ima reinstall
<jussi01> secret: its a factoid....
<secret> cool
<secret> good idea though
<jussi01> !botabuse > secret
<forcerain> !lart jussi01
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart jussi01 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<secret> no
<forcerain> doh
<secret> bhahaha
<forcerain> wrong bot :<
<jussi01> @lart | forcerain
<jussi01> anyway, enough playing with the bots...
<forcerain> !apparmor > forcerain
<jussi01> !botabuse | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<secret> take care people, im off
<jussi01> bye secret
<forcerain> see you later secret
<juan> hello all! i have a small question regarding the logical name of my cd rom,
<juan> it is named /dev/hdb, i need to change it to /dev/fscd0
<forcerain> juan: does a /dev/fscd0 exist already?
<juan> no
<forcerain> and why do you need to change it?
<juan> because when i insert a cd it doesn't mount it
<juan> automatically, i have to mount it through the konsole
<forcerain> add an entry to /etc/fstab for /dev/hdb
<forcerain> something like:
<juan> it's already there
<forcerain>  /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<forcerain> make sure user,noauto is there instead of default
<forcerain> then any user can mount the disc
<forcerain> hmmm
<juan> is there a way to add fcd0 to my /dev/?
<forcerain> try symlinking it with ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/fscd0
<juan> ok
<juan> let me try
<tmske> jussi01: thanks, looks like there is a Qtrecordmydesktop too, not in packages yet
<forcerain> juan: or you could make it if that fails
<jussi01> tmske: cool, if you want it packaged i suggest you make a bug with the tag needs packaging on launchpad
<tmske> jussi01: I have installed it already, but I still want to report a bug, on what page should I do that?
<jussi01> !launchpad | tmske
<ubotu> tmske: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<aldin_> what is tha name of package which show battery state in kubuntu?
<fdoving> aldin_: kde-guidance-powermanager
<jon_> !mozilla-thunderbird
<aldin_> fdoving: are u sure this says taht it uses HAL?
<fdoving> aldin_: yes, it uses hal.
<jon_> anyone using 3.57 yet? if so what is the difference?
<Hobbsee> jon_: see kde.org for the announcement, of which there's a chagnelog linked
<jon_> k
<tmske> jussi01: I know about launchpad, but for what program should I file the bug?
<Hobbsee> krecordmydesktop - kde frontend to recordmydesktop
<Hobbsee> tmske: appears to be there, in gutsy
<Hobbsee> tmske: and in ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> to answer the question
<manu__> hi everybody ! I'm looking for some help to configure KDevelop. Could someone help me ?
<tmske> Hobbsee: that's a different program, there is also qt-recordmydesktop
<sercik> how can i know uuid of an harddisk??
<Hobbsee> tmske:
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> sercik: ls -lh /dev/disk-by/uuid
<sercik> Hobbsee: you are great!
<Ober0ne> hey
<fdoving> sercik: or 'sudo blkid'
<Ober0ne> having problems with X server I think
<Hobbsee> sercik: :D
<sercik> sudo blkid not works
<manu__> yep, can not find X includes
<sercik> i need to add a line in fstab
<sercik> for my external usb disk
<Ober0ne> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sercik> but ntfs-config doesn't add that lines so i thought to add myslf
<sercik> Hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi.
<nahemoth> how do we instal .bin files?
<manu__> i know that. but my X server looks to work great, because I can launch the interface. But at compilation, i get this error
<manu__> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<sercik> I need to know a uuid of an external usb that is not in fstab already
<sercik> manu_ try to install xserver-xorg-dev
<sercik> nahemoth: what is that file that you want to install?
<nahemoth> tuxguitar-0.9.1-linux-installer.bin
<jussi01> manu__: this may be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23570.html
<sercik> you are sure this is a good file? then you can do sudo sh ./tuxguitar-0.9.1-linux-installer.bin
<sercik> is supposed that you are in the same directory of file
<Ober0ne> anyone know how to fix a screen flash on startup? I can't log into any of my ttys
<manu__> I just installed xserver-xorg-dev but error still here. Should I restart X ?
<sercik> no no
<fdoving> manu__: no, try xorg-dev then.
<sercik> you don't need to restard
<jussi01> manu__: read that thread igave...
<sercik> fdoving:  can you help me with uuid??
<fdoving> sercik: probably. what's your problem?
<sercik> probably i have understood how to do but i'm not sure
<sercik> i want to add aline in fstab to mount an external ntfs hard disk.... ntfs-config has not added the line for me!
<sercik> so i think to use the same sintax that ntfs uses but i need uuid
<nahemoth> sercik it says syntax error
<BluesKaj> sercik, were you root ?
<Ober0ne> sercik: I found the diskmounter to work fairly well for that situation
<manu__> I suppose it works a little better : now it cannot find Qt
<sercik> nahemoth: he gives a syntax error. yes
<sercik> Hi BluesKaj!!
<manu__> I tried to install Qt but should not be the correct name
<BluesKaj> is there a repos for diskmounter
<Ober0ne> no, you just type...
<BluesKaj> hey sercik ;)
<fdoving> sercik: ok, do you have a question when it comes to the syntax?
<Ober0ne> hold on let me remember
<sercik> no no
<Ober0ne> wget www.media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<sercik> ntfs-config is probably bugged! but i can do myself or not?
<sercik> if i add to fstab:
<sercik> UUID=62EA8D9CEA8D6D5B /media/USB320 ntfs-3g users,defaults,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 1
<sercik> should be good or not?
<sercik> but how to know a uuid of disk??
<adi_> yes you can i use 3g-ntfs and i did it manually it works fine
<BluesKaj> sercik, does it show in system settings /disks &filesystems ?
<sercik> BluesKaj: you are a good linux users why do you refer to graphical frontend?? we can do all fron konsole :)
<sercik> i have already mounted hd without problem
<sercik> but i want to add the line to fstab with uuid
<adi_> here is the line from my fstab which works
<BluesKaj> not real good at the konsole, sercik , still don't know all the commands :)
<adi_>  /dev/sda1     /mnt/windows     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<fdoving> sercik: that you pasted should work. UUID=<uuid> .. the rest is the same.
<sercik> i know how to use the command mount!
<Ober0ne> anyone have any free time?
<sercik> but do you now that if i connect usb devices in different order my usb external hd is not always the same device, but i think that with uuid i have no problems!
<sercik> fdoving: where can i find uuid?
<fdoving> sercik: ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid like hobbsee said.
<Ober0ne> sercik: Your usb hd will only come up as a scsi drive... normally it will look like sda1 or something like that
<Ober0ne> your other USB devices, unless they're hds will come up as something totally different
<sercik> ah ok sorry now it works!!
<sercik> thank you to all!
<adi_> np sercik
<sercik> Ober0ne: do you know that if i connect more hd it doesn't have always the same device?
<sercik> but now with uuid i resolv question, thanks again!!
<Ober0ne> well, if there's more than one external hard drive, it will come up with different mount points
<Ober0ne> I'm just a n00b anyway :p
<Ober0ne> ok, I'm having problems starting Kubuntu
<sercik> No with different /dev/sd..
<Ober0ne> *sigh* I had to come up in windows
<manu__> OK, it's working now. My first KDE application, I'm so happy !
<sercik> not i can't use /dev/sda1 because is not always /dev/sda1
<manu__> thank you guys
<Ober0ne> ...
<Ober0ne> this is getting frustrating
<secret> hi again
<sercik> Ober0ne: i'm sorry tha you are frustrating
<fdoving> Ober0ne: the device name can change, the uuid is unique to exactly that partition. so, it doesn't matter if it's /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdd1, the uuid is the same. :)
<Ober0ne> no worries sercik...
<secret> forcerain here?
<Ober0ne> I'm having serious linux problems
<fdoving> Ober0ne: that's the nice thing about uuids, you don't need to edit your /etc/fstab every time something in your setup changes. you can add and rmeove drives and the fstab uuids will still work. :)
<sercik> what?
<Ober0ne> enough to make me reboot into windows
<sercik> fdoving: Exact you have completely understood my needs!! as always :)
<secret> Could someone help me download and burn an iso in kubuntu please?
<sercik> secret: this is very simple
<forcerain> k3b is the burner software
<sercik> do you know internet address os iso?
<secret> i am new to kubuntu friend
<forcerain> all you do is download the ISO
<secret> the iso downloads with kate?
<forcerain> then go on k3b and double click the ISO
<sercik> no
<Ober0ne> ok, the problem is this: I start up kubuntu, it tells me that the kernel is alive, and then won't allow me to log in... the screen flashes
<sercik> kate is an editor
<forcerain> secret: konqueror to surf the web
<Ober0ne> I think I'm having problems with my X server, but I don't know
<forcerain> same thing you use as your file manager
<secret> yes, but when I click the download, it downloads with kate
<sercik> Ober0ne: X server have always problems!!
<u123> hi all
<secret> and then opens, with kate
<sercik> secret
<forcerain> secret: okay I know
<forcerain> right click it
<sercik> pvt me
<forcerain> copy the link
<secret> ?
<forcerain> then open a console
<forcerain> then type wget -c and paste the URL
<forcerain> then hit enter
<forcerain> it will download properly then
<Ober0ne> the big issue is that I can't even log into any of the other ttys
<u123> how to intall java on kubutu
<secret> http://ga13.gamearena.com.au:3030/software/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<u123> ?
<sercik> Ober0ne: you should boot a live cd and change xorg.conf
<forcerain> secret: wget -c http://ga13.gamearena.com.au:3030/software/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fdoving> forcerain: tips, write wget -c into the konsole, then drag and drop the link to that terminal, and select paste :)
<forcerain> open up konsole and put that
<secret> in a terminal?
<sercik> or you can start your system without kdm
<Ober0ne> I can't get that far
<forcerain> secret: yep
<secret> where does it download to?
<sercik> Why Ober0ne? you can't do that?
<secret> i mean, the location
<sercik> secret in the folder in which you open terminal
<forcerain> secret: in a freshly opened terminal it would be your home directory
<Ober0ne> ok, it shows me the kubuntu loader splash with the black background and the bar
<secret> ;(
<sercik> i have had the same problem
<Ober0ne> then when it gets into the OS, it hangs
<forcerain> Ober0ne: no big deal
<secret> so this terminal that I have opened is a folder?
<forcerain> hit ctrl+alt+F1 Ober0ne
<adi_> did you try login in debug mode?"
<forcerain> then login
<Ober0ne> I can't log into the other ttys
<Ober0ne> it flashes
<secret> ok
<secret> so it downloads to my home directory
<forcerain> secret: it's a terminal but the folder it starts off in is the home folder
<secret> ok
<forcerain> yeah
<secret> ok
<secret> and then I burn with koffee yes?
<Ober0ne> adi_: How do I do that?
<secret> kaffiene
<forcerain> secret: k3b
<secret> k3b ok
<secret> thanks
<secret> how cool is this..
<forcerain> you burn with k3b.. kaffeine is a movie player
<secret> i wish my sound would work :(
<forcerain> k3b is sexy ^.^
<sercik> k3b is better than nero
<adi_> when grub shows you should see your kernel ver and it says debug mode
<secret> i will try and install ubuntu, see what happens
<Ober0ne> ahh
<Ober0ne> thanks adi_ I will reboot and see how that works
<sercik> in fact nero is free for linux because ahead understood that i can't sell to linux users that know k3b
<adi_> cool let me know
<Ober0ne> will do
<forcerain> sercik: that and it's crap enough to be called a BETA :P
<secret> anywy to run microsoft office 2007 on linux?
<sercik> it is possible to use k3b under windows?
<secret> just word really
<sercik> secret: you can run office 2003 with crossover
<secret> word, maybe access too.
<adi_> try alcohol 120
<secret> ok
<adi_> its better to my opinion:)
<sakabatou> Ripit is better than k3b, for mp3 ripping
<secret> wht about .flv files?
<forcerain> secret: WINE (free) or Crossover Office (costs $59.99 or so) will run Windows apps
<forcerain> secret: try mplayer or vlc with flash plugins
<adi_> you can you crossover linux i do that works fine
<secret> ok
<adi_> i use office 2003 on it but it works with 2007 too
<sercik> or you can install windows under linux :)
<secret> and also, does linux have a temporary internet files so that i can snatch the videos -example youtube vids?
<adi_> lol no way:)
<secret> local seetings/temporart internet files
<forcerain> VMWare Server (free beer) does Windows under GNU/Linux yeah
<forcerain> ^.^
<adi_> tho i have windows on vmware on my kubuntu:)
<sercik> i like Virtualbox that is free!
<secret> i think kubuntu is awesome.. and when I get my sound working, it will be great@
<secret> edubuntu anygood?
<forcerain> sercik: except doesn't work on AMD64 and isn't very secure (Ring 0 access not very good idea)
<secret> and christian ubuntu lol
<secret> seriously, christian ubuntu
<forcerain> secret: it really exists but the guys who recommend it also recommend AVG for Linux which sucks lol
<secret> why would you need anti-virus for linux?
<sercik> avast for linux is good?
<adi_> why do you need an anti virus for linux?:P
<secret> linux has viruses?
<adi_> yeah it is i like antiVir too
<forcerain> only about 40 and they don't work
<fdoving> secret: you might want to scan for viruses on the linux machine, to protect the windows machines.
<sercik> if you use linux inside a windows lan
<adi_> they have but only on POC not in the real worl as far as is know
<secret> windows lan?
<secret> internet connection?
<Ober0ne> adi_: same problem
<adi_> you have nothing to worry about
<sercik> someone here is good with bridge tun tap interfaces?
<forcerain> secret: if you have a network that has Windows machines on it
<adi_> ober what did you see on the debug session?
<secret> actually i do, my fathers computer has windows
<secret> i couldn't put linux on his machine...
<secret> he can't even run windows correctly
<Ober0ne> a lot of really fast text, it asked me for my root password which apparently has change
<forcerain> secret: Linux doesn't have a virus problem and Windows viruses only work on Windows lol
<adi_> hmm
<secret> what about wine?
<secret> do they work in wine?
<sercik> forcerain: few virus for linux exists
<adi_> and you get to the splash screen and thats it?
<secret> it's a windows emulator  for linux
<forcerain> secret: nope
<secret> ok
<Ober0ne> well this time I didn't get the spash
<ardchoille> forcerain: Windows viruses also work in wine
<adi_> no they dont i tried that just for show and it dosnt work
<forcerain> secret: well they do but they only damage the WINE environment
<secret> ok
<adi_> ok so where did you get to?
<AciD> hi
<forcerain> secret: which can be sorted with an rm -rf ~/.wine && winecfg
<forcerain> hehe
<Ober0ne> remember how ubuntu used to boot before feisty?
<secret> woah, how intriguing!
<Ober0ne> it looked like that, but without the splash on the screen
<secret> I should've directed my atention to computer engineering, instead of mining/civil engineering
<adi_> but you dont get to your desktop
<Ober0ne> not even close
<Ober0ne> *sigh* I've got it set up to autologing
<Ober0ne> login*
<adi_> can you get a shell promt?
<Ober0ne> no
<adi_> hmm
<AciD> I just downloaded kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso, md5-checked it, and when I try to burn the iso with k3b, I get some nasty -Unable to send CUE sheet. this may be caused by wrong settings- have you ever see that pb here ?
<Ober0ne> I try to use tty1, but it continues to flash
<adi_> can you explain exactly where does it hangs?
<Ober0ne> I can try
<Ober0ne> after the splash, some text flies by (probably the autologin script), then it looks like it tries to get to the desktop but fails
<Ober0ne> that's where it starts to flash
<Ober0ne> remember how nintendo used to flash if the cartridge was dirty or not in right?
<sercik> secret: you sre an engineer?
<adi_> maybe your autologin is damaged
<adi_> lol yeah'
<Ober0ne> that's exactly it
<adi_> can you disable autologin?
<Ober0ne> I don't know
<Ober0ne> I have to admit, I'm still fairly new
<nbcb> my ktorrent keep getting cannot open index file, too many open files..... can anyone help?
<adi_> can login into runlevel 1?
<Ober0ne> is that ctrl+alt+f1?
<adi_> you can do that by editing grub when grub shows type e then add 1 at the end of the line which your kernell version shows
<Ober0ne> reaaally?
<adi_> yup
<Ober0ne> I like you
<Ober0ne> so what do I do if I can get that to work?
<adi_> you should be able to get a shell then you can try checking the logs
<sercik> Ober0ne: why don't you trust me you need to start with failsafe
<Ober0ne> sercik: I tried the failsafe, it won't work
<sercik> and edit xorg.conf
<Ober0ne> I don't know anything about xorg.conf
<sercik> ok now try to edit grub before boot
<nbcb> my ktorrent keep getting cannot open index file, too many open files..... can anyone help?
<adi_> ya and then check for errors before editing any files:)
<sercik> you can press e  and then add to the end of line kernel ...... init=/bin/sh
<adi_> or just 1:P
<sercik> the system will boot without graphic
<sercik> the you can do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ober0ne> ok, now do I need a root password for that?
<sercik> no
<Ober0ne> for runlevel 1 I mean
<adi_> nope
<sercik> you will enter automatically as root
<Ober0ne> gooood
<adi_> thats what nice in runlevel 1 oyou get a root shell
<Ober0ne> because apparently my root password has change
<sercik> this method is useful if you dan't remember password root
<adi_> you can do passwd and change it in runlevel 1
<Ober0ne> good good
<sercik> ubuntu don't have root password by defualt
<adi_> true
<sercik> do you have created it?
<Ober0ne> nope
<Ober0ne> I tried leaving it blank
<sercik> do you trust me?
<adi_> so you dont have it
<sercik> i can enter on your machine and try to solve the problem
<adi_> its not even blank its somethingrandom by default
<Ober0ne> I'm on windows right now
<sercik> ok
<sercik> install ext2fs
<Ober0ne> I should clarify
<Ober0ne> I'm on Vista
<sercik> on windows you can access to your linux partition
<adi_> the way you work be default is with sudo and no root password
<adi_> tho you can do sudo passwd root and set a password
<sercik> take the xorg.conf file and send it to me!
<sercik> when you access your linux you can download sysvconfig
<Ober0ne> *sigh* I can't get ext2fs to work on my windows machine
<adi_> :)
<sercik> and with it disable startup of kdm (graphics) until you'll solve the probelm
<Ober0ne> lol... I tried a little while ago
<adi_> try to boot into runlevel 1
<sercik> there are different program to read linux partition under windows
<Ober0ne> alright, now once I'm in I won't have access to IRC, right?
<adi_> right
<sercik> some are able to mount partition others only browse it
<Ober0ne> ok, so what will I do to xorg.conf to correct this error?
<chris_scumm> anyone knows conky?
<sercik> without graphic you can't use irc
<adi_> but ser is right there progeams that let you read ex2fs partitions
<sercik> sercik not ser :)
<Ober0ne> not on vista... I've tried a bunch of them
<adi_> :P sorry
<Ober0ne> brb
<Ober0ne> I need tabac
<sercik> destroy vista and install XP
<adi_> lol you running visat why!!!!!!!!!!
<Ober0ne> because it was free
<chris_scumm> how do i see the help files under the console
<adi_> lol its crap
<Ober0ne> I thought I might give it a try to see how bad it is
<adi_> and winxp isnt;)
<Ober0ne> no no, it gets worse... this Vista Ultimate SUCKS
<adi_> :)
<adi_> tell me about it
<Ober0ne> everything is missing, they've hidden a bunch of things, and I had to download a 3rd party telnet client
<chris_scumm> anyone can help me?
<Ober0ne> it used to be part of the basic system
<Ober0ne> I need a smoke now, brb
<adi_> scrap it man do yourself good:)
<cortex__> hi, I have protected a samba share with a password but, under windows XP, I can't choose the username , what can I do ?
<sercik> hi cortex__
<cortex__> hi sercik
<sercik> i don't know what you have done but i think that the solution is set security =user into smbconf
<sercik> i don't know what you have done but i think that the solution is set security =user into smb.conf
<sercik> then you need to enable encrypt password in smb.conf
<cortex__> ok, any differences with "security=share ?"
<cortex__> ok
<adi_> no change it for user
<cortex__> ok, thank you & yave a nice day
<sercik> with security = share the access is for everyone
<adi_> indeed
<sercik> with security = user you can create user with password that access samba
<adi_> with smbpasswd if remember correctly
<sercik> yes
<chris_scumm> anyone knows the console?
<sercik> smbpasswd -a user
<chris_scumm> how can i see the hel files for an application under the console
<sercik> but before is good that you add user to system too
<sercik> with useradd
<sercik> i have done so: i have created a group myhome
<sercik> than i have created mother father and me users
<sercik> added to myhome group
<sercik> then i have added users to samba with smbpasswd -a user
<chris_scumm> anyone knpws conky?
<sercik> someone is good with network??
<sercik> i need to create a bridge and add to it eth1 and tap1
<Ober0ne> ok, I think I'm ready adi_
<chris_scumm> anyone knows hox i set up the help running the console
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: elaborate please
<chris_scumm> im running an app under the console
<chris_scumm> and id like to see the help files
<chris_scumm> on the konsole
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: of the app? in the konsole
<chris_scumm> yes im running conky, it inly runs in the console ans do not have GUI
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: try man app_name this will give you the manual pages of the app, however...
<chris_scumm> ok
<icecruncher> it is not garanteed that the program created man pages
<chris_scumm> does not work
<chris_scumm> its conky do you know it?
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: no, never
<icecruncher> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<icecruncher> hmm
<chris_scumm> it's tuning a little...
<chris_scumm> to see the apps, the modem UL and Dl, ram and swap usage
<chris_scumm> its more pimping than else
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: you could try to go the the direcotry in which it is installed, then look fro teh readme, and type less README
<chris_scumm> i dont know where its installed im goind to look for
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: "locate conky"
<wolfeySI> hello i dont know why in knetworkmanager i dont get wireless networks, i have wpasupplicant installed
<wolfeySI> on another computer wpa was available without extra settings
<wolfeySI> it's intel 2100 card, centrino
<chris_scumm> nice icy'
<chris_scumm> nothing :(
<chris_scumm> lol
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: look it up online
<icecruncher> lol
<djbrenden> selam millet
<djbrenden> ubuntuya usb modemi nasl tantcam biri yardmc olabilirmi
<icecruncher> !tr | djbrenden
<ubotu> djbrenden: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<djbrenden> ubotu:  saol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djbrenden> :p
<chris_scumm> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: very usefull :)
<icecruncher> and if you interrupt, try ctrl + c
<chris_scumm> yep!
<chris_scumm> im gonna look online if i see how to tune it
<icecruncher> :)
<chris_scumm> you never heard of it icy',
<chris_scumm> ?
<icecruncher> no
<chris_scumm> should try it to see its cool for the nrerds
<chris_scumm> nerds
<icecruncher> hahaha
<titanix88> chris_scumm:what abt?
* icecruncher is looking conky up right now
<chris_scumm> conky
<titanix88> chris_scumm:????????!!!!!!!!!!!
<chris_scumm> ?
<chris_scumm> what?
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: http://conky.sourceforge.net/ they have the man page there, I'll look up how to add it
<icecruncher> lol
<chris_scumm> use adeopt installer
<hydan> hey guys, i was hoping someone might be able to tell me how to check to see if you have xgl running.
<hydan>  /installed
<Graham> How can I burn a video dvd with a .mpg file?
<adi_> try ps -ef | grep xgl:)
<adi_> just install bryle m8
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: another great program is yakuake
<chris_scumm> same kinfd of program?
<titanix88> Why xgl?
<adi_> thats what im asking:)
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: drop down konsole
<titanix88> heard Xorg 7.0.2 can handle it well. is this true?
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: and i just installed conkl and got the manual page! all you have to type in konsole is "man conky"
<hydan> titanix88: i read on the ubuntu forums that xgl allows for faster system performance by passing most of the graphic work to graphics card.
<adi_> BRYLE!!!!
<chris_scumm> ???
<chris_scumm> as a su ?
<chris_scumm> maybe
<adi_> :)
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: no
<icecruncher> btw i like it
<etokura> How do I remove something from the modprob list
<BluesKaj> WTF ? ...no more access to the terminal : "program su is not found: make sure your PATH is set correctly."
<chris_scumm> ha yes:!
<chris_scumm> ???
<hydan> brb
<chris_scumm> a crash maybe
<titanix88> hydan:could u use rain or snow with it? I have nv 5200fx but with xgl does not work.
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: ?
<BluesKaj> well, I'm afraid to logoff cuz my pw is obviously gone
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: don't panik
<BluesKaj> not panicking...just waiting for a fix :)
<chris_scumm> "man" dont tell hox to config it
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: what do you want to do
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: just a sec
<feniks> hello why i cant get wireless connection in knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> access the terminal first of all
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: you open konsole you don't need su
<titanix88> feniks: did u try Zeroconf?
<BluesKaj> " error when I try to open the konsole : "Konsole is unable to open a PTY (pseudo teletype)"
<feniks> titanix88: no?
<adi_> modprob remove [module name] 
<feniks> titanix88: what's that
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: did you log is in x?
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22688/
<PeterJB> Hi
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: sorry, did you log in or not
<titanix88> feniks: you find that in kcontrolcenter.it's a wireless related tool.
<Graham> Could someone gimme a hand please, I've got a .mpg file but I don't know how to burn it to a DVD so it's playable
<adi_> burn it with k3b
<Graham> Do I need to split it into audio and video and put it into the 2 directories?
<icecruncher> chris_scumm: that link tell you how to config. you just type "conky <option>"
<adi_> nope
<BluesKaj> yes icecruncher, logged in fine this morning...just changed some settings on the ntfs partition
<Graham> Then how?
<chris_scumm> oki
<adi_> just burn it if it playes or not is depends on ur DVD player
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: but now your not logged in?
<adi_> just use k3b
<BluesKaj> seems so
<Graham> adi_: And do what with it?
<titanix88> Graham: just cpy your .mpg  just like an ordinary data.
<BluesKaj> well, I''l try to relogin
<icecruncher> BluesKaj: are you trying to log in in terminal mode or visual?
<Graham> And it doesn't work.
<adi_> use k3b and burn the file to a DVD media
<Graham> It says it doesn't have all the necessary files videoDVD files.
<icecruncher> how can you find out the x y position of your mouse?
<Graham> And if I just burnt the file, it wouldn't play on my DVD player.
<adi_> do you have one .mpeg file?
<Graham> .mpg, yes
<adi_> then  your DVD prbebly doent support the format and you need to convert it
<Graham> No shit! Sherlock? What do I convert it to?
<adi_> try to convert it to .AVI
<Graham> You don't have a clue do you?
<adi_> listen m8 im telling you what you need to do you dont like it then im sorry
<Graham> No because you're wrong, the AVI file gives the same problem.
<makuseru> would somthing i did in a term before i logged in be in the system logs?
<PeterJB> dvd's are encoded as mpg2 by default
<PeterJB> you will need to use a piece of software designed for creating video dvd's - just thinking of name
<adi_> thats what im saying:)_
<makuseru> devede
<adi_> convert the file and your home free
<PeterJB> convert file to mpeg 2 then use a piece of software called dvd author which will create the file structure etc (it might even convert the video, don't know as i use a media server and never make dvd's)
<PeterJB> hope that helps
<PeterJB> dvd author should be in the repositories - check adept in kubuntu or synaptic on ubuntu
<PeterJB> kmediafactory is good or so i'm told for creating dvd's as well
<Graham> adi_: You told me to convert it to avi, that's hardly what you said!
<Graham> PeterJB: That'll probably work, cheers
<adi_> listen thats what those program do they convert files to diffrent types
<PeterJB> Your welcome
<PeterJB> yeah but not to avi
<adi_> depends
<Graham> No it doesn't!
<adi_> AVI its just an uncompressd format
<PeterJB> avi is not even a file format, its an extension
<adi_> symantics
<Graham> Most formats with .avi ARE compressed!
<PeterJB> avi is usually xvid or divx which are both compressed and mpg4
<PeterJB> mpg4 is used in high def broadcasts and possible high def dvd's
<adi_> most when you convert you choose the compression
<PeterJB> you normally encode in xvid or divx to archive video on a pc (in my case media server)
<adi_> anyways this is how i used to do it i never said thats the only or the best way to do it
<PeterJB> it is a good quality format but most dvd players wouldn't have the horespower to run it
<mweijts> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PeterJB> some do support divx and xvid but your best bet is to use the software listed as they create the relevant file structure and navigation library
<defrysk> to convert avi for dvd format I use ffmpeg and dvdautor
<defrysk> simply on the cli
<PeterJB> defrysk: thanks for that. the file was is mpg format originally, adi_ suggested converting it to avi before placing on dvd
<Graham> defrysk: I like ffmpeg, it's been good to me.
<defrysk> PeterJB, mpg can go straight to dvdauthor
<defrysk> mpeg2 that is
<makuseru> would somthing i did in a term before i logged in be in the system logs?
<defrysk> Graham, ffmpeg is easy to use and faster then mencoder
<|lostbyte|> makuseru, it would be in history.
<Graham> I agree.
<makuseru> makuseru: huh?
<makuseru> haha oops
<makuseru> |lostbyte|: huh?
<|lostbyte|> lol
<|lostbyte|> makuseru, history command.
<makuseru> whats that
<|lostbyte|> man history
<hendaus> back
<makuseru> |lostbyte|: thats not really what i was looking for, im trying to see somthing the comp told me while i was booting up, not somthing i typed in to the term tho
<hendaus> helpers , on ktorrent,why i got this message,sa7alnoum has been stopped with the following error, cannot open /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/07.DAT, permision denied
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, /var/log/boot
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  what can i do ?
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, you ran ktorrent from root it looks like.
<|lostbyte|> previously.
<ubuntu> Hello, I just wanted to ask something: The partition I'm installing Kubuntu on, It has to be Ext3 and logical, correct?
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  so what can i do
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, sudo chmod 777 -R /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  ok then
<|lostbyte|> the error should not persist..
<epimeth> ahoy all!
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  it shows error cannot open /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/1.DAT
<chris_scumm> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<|lostbyte|> ls -l /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/1.DAT
<|lostbyte|> ??
<sf55> hi, i'm runing kde4 but my window manager is broken/gone
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  lrwxrwxrwx 1 hendaus hendaus 36 2007-05-27 01:42 /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/1.DAT -> /home/hendaus/movies/sa7alnoum/1.DAT
<epimeth> sf55: kde4 is alpha... that doesn't surprise me :-)
<|lostbyte|> ls -l /home/hendaus/movies/sa7alnoum/1.DAT
<|lostbyte|> ??
<epimeth> very few people (if any) will be able to help you with kde4 questions
<sf55> epimeth: know, and is doesn't surpise me either
<epimeth> lol
<sf55> i'm just checking how its looking so far...
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  -rwxrwxrwx 1 hendaus hendaus 581993036 2006-12-02 22:08 /home/hendaus/movies/sa7alnoum/1.DAT
<sf55> but its not easy to see without a windowmanager :P
<epimeth> you just installed it now?
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  everything is ok now thanx :)
<|lostbyte|> cool :)
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  on windows i use a program call nokia suite for transfering files from cellphone to my pc, now on kubuntu what can i do?
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, for transferring files you can use bucktooth.
<|lostbyte|> kde works well the bucktooth devices.
<secret> hey, is forcerain there?
<forcerain> am now :)
<forcerain> it working?
<|lostbyte|> brb
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  i have usb clabe kdu-2
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  sorry dku-2
<secret> No, but I installed Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn and I have sound! :D
<secret> I like ubuntu, niceeeeee.
<secret> I even installed konversation yo!
<forcerain> YAY!!!!!!
<forcerain> :D
<secret> Thanks for your help during the day forcerain. It is much appreciated!
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  my cellphone is nokia 6230b
<forcerain> no problem, what i'm here for.. besides trying to get kisses off the chicks! :P
<secret> hahaha :D
<secret> Peace everyone, take care-peace! :d
<kain> hello i am trying to get my wireless broadcom dell 1390 to work with ku 7.4 followed a faq yesterday installed a driver thought i was all good apparently not and looking for help please
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, try Gnokii
<|lostbyte|> kain, Join #bcm-users
<kain> thanks
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  gnokii is not for tranfering images, and i try it but doesnot work fine on mine, i dont know how to config
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  can u help config gnokii to work with my cellphone
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, why dont you get a bluetooth dougle.
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, i use bluetooth for transferring stuff to my smart-phone.
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  i dont have bluetooth dude
<zblach> trivial thing: i've installed the xscreensaver-extra package, but i can't see them from the KDesktop ScreenSaver config utility. is there a quick fix?
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  can u tell me if gnokii support nikia 6230b
<hendaus> *nokia
<|lostbyte|> nokia 6230 has bluetooth.
<hendaus> yes
<hendaus> but i have a usb cable dku-2
<hendaus> i use this on windows
* BluesKaj is oldschool, still prefer wires , altho router has wireless options ican't be bothered.
<|lostbyte|> hendaus, i never used gnokii, see if this helps.. http://siddharthdawara.blogspot.com/2006/09/gnokii-dku-2-nokia-6230-linux.html
<|lostbyte|> gtg..
<|lostbyte|> bbl
<hendaus> ok
<sjapbnc5> XFCE on kubuntu
<hendaus> |lostbyte|:  if i want to unistall gnokii what can i do
<sjapbnc5> does that work ?
<titanix88> hendaus: gnokii supports 6230(read it in gnokii faq) but there is no shortcut(u have to do a lot of this & thats)
<titanix88> hendaus: type "sudo dpkg -r gnokii" & "sudo dpkg -r gnokii-xgnokii"
<hendaus> titanix88:  so can u help me with that
<BluesKaj> the ntfs partition is enabled while on linux ...seems to be slowing things down , however when try to disable it , the kill processs freezes everything ...any suggestions  ?
<kain> i need help seeting up my wifi i am having issues and no one is in bcm-users
<titanix88> hendaus: i am not a tough GNU/linux pro, just a moderately knowlegded user. That was tough for me too ;0
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok dont worry coz i feel sick with this gnokii coz it is not working
<hendaus> i love windows
<titanix88> hendaus: shhh! don't say that in a GNU/Linux forum. You will be totally burned.
<sercik> if you love windows go to windows channel
<sercik> i love linux and use windows only for autocad!
<hendaus> ah ok
<sercik> and if you don't love linux is becasue you don't know it good...
<titanix88> sercik: cracks of autoCAD works with wine.
<hendaus> yes coz i never read about it :)
<BluesKaj> I have windows cuz i need it dor some stuff that kubuntu can't do due to the poor ATI and HP linux support , but otherwise i spend 99% of my pc time on Kubuntu.
<hendaus> but why amsn doesnot have microphone to talk?
<sercik> poor hp support! my printer works very good
<jussi01> !wireless | kain
<ubotu> kain: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sercik> with amsn it is possible to do audio chat
<polopolo> Hello all, is the following link also good for kubuntu?
<kain> i've read all that
<jussi01> BluesKaj: hp support is _very_ good!!
<kain> and followed a  tutorial
<polopolo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub?highlight=%28grub%29
<kain> i had it recognizing networks and stuff
<polopolo> ?
<BluesKaj> sercik, yes as does mine, but my scanner sucks on kubuntu
<hendaus> so is there a messenger that have mic?
<kain> when i try to connect it hangs at configuring ip
<titanix88> BlusKaj: there is even a HP/Linux Printing & Imaging System loading in boot time!!!!!!
<Graham> polopolo: Yes, grub has nothing to do with what desktop enviroment you're using.
<polopolo> ok
<sercik> i use amsn on windows and it works good i think that also on linux it works
<polopolo> And what to do if I have windows xp and ubuntu, how must I then set windows xp back on grub?
<sercik> this is not  a problem
<polopolo> kubuntu sorry
<sercik> ubuntu automaticallyu adds windows in grub
<titanix88> sercik: what is amsn?
<polopolo> sercik, was that for me?
<sercik> amsn is the better free clone of msn (windows)
<sercik> polopolo: ubuntu automaticallyu adds windows in grub, don't worry
<Graham> polopolo: That tutorial restores grub to the MBR, it doesn't touch the menu.lst file which is where the menu is.
<hendaus> titanix88: dont let me unistall gnokii from kubuntu, can u help me :)
<sercik> but to be sure you can create a rescue floppy in windows
<Graham> Just do it, it'll work.
<polopolo> ok thank you for you're help (again) bye
<Graham> sercik: That's really unecessary.
<sercik> and use it to do fdisk /mbr
<hendaus> titanix88:  Solution 1]  Download the gnokii source. Unzip to /usr/local/src/<-- now tell me what can i do here
<hendaus> titanix88:  this is the url http://siddharthdawara.blogspot.com/2006/09/gnokii-dku-2-nokia-6230-linux.html
<sercik> what is gnokii??
<hendaus> sercik:  gnokii is a program for cellphones and sms
<titanix88> sercik: gnokii is software to connect NOKIA phones with linux.
<sercik> i can't understand you want uninstall or install it from source?
<titanix88> hendaus: i can try!!
<sercik> do you have an old version installed and d oyou want to compile new from source?
<hendaus> sercik: i want to config it
<titanix88> hendaus: but it does not do images!!
<hendaus> titanix88:  so click on " gnokii source" and tell me which one i download
<sercik> so search for a guide on internet!
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok no problem coz i need it for messages :)
<sercik> this is kubuntu and not gnokii channel
<hendaus> sercik:  http://siddharthdawara.blogspot.com/2006/09/gnokii-dku-2-nokia-6230-linux.html
<sercik> i'm not interesting in gnokii
<titanix88> hendaus: cmd line:" cd /usr/local/src/" "./confiure" "./make" "make install"
<hendaus> titanix88:  where i add this
<titanix88> hendaus: it will install gnokii frm source.
<sercik> to compile a program from source the procedure is sudo ./configure
<sercik> and see for eventually error messagges
<sercik> then if configure tells all ok do make
<jussi01> !source
<sercik> and then sudo make install
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> !build
<hendaus> titanix88:  paste this on terminal --> cmd line:" cd /usr/local/src/" "./confiure" "./make" "make install"
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<titanix88> hendaus: "cd /usr/local/src" means changing ur current directory to /usr/local/src . do it!
<sercik> thereis an erro
<sercik> and this is not the right method
<sercik> he before need to do sudo ./configure and see the output and then go to make
<hendaus> ok i did cd /usr/local/src
<sercik> do ls
<titanix88> sercik: ur right! i told it too fast. help me explain it.
<hendaus> ok after ls
<sercik> hendaus:
<sercik> download source
<hendaus> which source?
<sercik> then open a konsole and go in directory where you have downloaded
<hendaus> there are many
<sercik> this is your problem
<sercik> i can't explain gnokii
<sercik> i can explain how to biuld a program
<titanix88> hendaus: upacked ur .gzip to /usr/local/src/ didn't u?
<sercik> start from the beginning pease
<sercik> please
<hendaus> titanix88:  how tell me :)
<sercik> in wich folder have you saved file?
<sjapbnc5> Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<sjapbnc5> Anyone know how to fix this
<sercik> that you donwloaded from internet?
<sjapbnc5> Domino0.4
<Hobbsee> sjapbnc5: install kde-devel
<hendaus> i didnt got any file?
<sjapbnc5> Thanks :)
<sercik> Solution 1]  Download the gnokii source. Unzip to /usr/local/src/
<sercik> have you done it?
<oskar_> hay
<hendaus> no
<hendaus> there are many sources
<sercik> hendaus we can't help you
<sercik> or if someone here have a nokia and have done that procedure
<hendaus> sercik:  http://www.gnokii.org/download/gnokii/ look here and tell me whch one
<sercik> goodbye
<sercik> hendaus: i can't do work for you!
<sercik> sorry :)
<sercik> goodbye to all
<hendaus> ok thanx
<hendaus> dont worry coz i feel here several hours and no one help
<titanix88> hendaus: http://www.gnokii.org/download/gnokii/gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz
<hendaus> titanix88:  thanx dude
<BluesKaj> hendaus, your problem is extremely specific and rare ...if ppl ahaven't encountered a simsilar problem who are in this at this time , then you do some research on your own to try tosolve your problem
<hendaus> titanix88:  now i am learning from you :) now how to make unzip this file
<hendaus> BluesKaj:  yes maybe :(, but i like someone helps or waiting till i found one :)
<titanix88> hendaus: "sudo cp ./gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz  /usr/local/src/" will copy the file frm ur home directory to /usr/local/src
<hendaus> titanix88:  cp: cannot stat `./gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<titanix88> hendaus: try it "sudo cp ~/gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz  /usr/local/src/" will copy the file frm ur home directory to /usr/local/src
<hendaus> oh coz i am at /usr/local/src directory
<titanix88> hendaus: u got it :)
<hendaus> titanix88:  hendaus@hendaus:/usr/local/src$    i have on konsole this
<hendaus> remember i make cd /usr/local/src
<titanix88> hendaus: "~" means ur home direc. so it always works no matter where u are.
<cox377> hey all, does anyone user NCFTP?
<sqrt_> Ask me anything!
<hendaus> titanix88:  how can i got back to home
<titanix88> hendaus: "cd ~"
<hendaus> ok
<titanix88> hendaus: "sudo cp ./gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz  /usr/local/src/" will copy the file frm ur home directory to /usr/local/src
<hendaus> titanix88:  cp: cannot stat `./gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<titanix88> hendaus: did u dload the source in your home?
<hendaus> oh wiat i have it on a folder
<hendaus> ok done
<hendaus> titanix88:  i move the file to home and i type the code u gave me
<titanix88> hendaus: change ur directory to /usr/local/src/ "cd /usr/local/src" & ungzip it"sudo gunzip gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz"
<cox377> for some reason when using ncftp and i run get -R XXX directory all it does it download the folder names and not the files with them, anyone got any ideas?
<hendaus> titanix88:  hendaus@hendaus:/usr/local/src$ sudo gunzip gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz
<titanix88> hendaus: yes.
<hendaus> ok
<titanix88> hendaus: wait.
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok
<titanix88> hendaus: un tar it"sudo tar -xvf gnokii-0.6.16.tar" u will find a folder named gnokii-0.6.16 by" ls"
<secret> Hey!
<titanix88> hey
<juan> hey
<secret> One more thing, how to install Java Runtime enviroment on firefox (ubuntu
<juan> q pas
<secret> ?
<secret> How do I install?
<secret> Ubuntu 7.04
<secret> Wait.
<frojnd> does anyone know for any good program for edit mpg format?? I just bought handy cam HDTV and picture is great, I just need some program to edit movies...
<secret> How do I install Java runtime enviroment on Ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn?
<titanix88> secret: maybe install sun-java5-jre
<hendaus> titanix88:  yes but severals
<defrysk> sun-java6-plugin
<secret> Do you've code for teminal?
<titanix88> secret:mine is 6.06
<secret> sudo apt-get sun-java5-jre?
<titanix88> hendaus:that's ok.
<defrysk> also sun-java6-jre is available
<titanix88> hendaus:"cd gnokii-0.6.16"
<secret> Nope, didn't work!
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok done
<defrysk> secret, set up your repos
<defrysk> !repos > secret
<arthanix> I'm having problems booting after I installed my raid driver. I get the message "mount: unknown filesystem type: devfs" and the kernel panics.. I'd love some help. :)
<titanix88> hendaus:configure it for ur system"sudo ./configure"
<secret> ok guys
<secret> starting to understand whats going on
<tomcatt> hello all
<secret> thx again
<tomcatt> how do i go about fixing the dcopserver
<hendaus> titanix88:  done
<secret> so the res is add and remove?
<secret> =D
<titanix88> hendaus:does it say" Type 'make' for compilation and then 'make install'"then it's ok.
<blekos> is there any command to reclaim ny ram?
<hendaus> titanix88:  yes
<defrysk> blekos, your ram is perfectly managed with linux
<secret> can you guys tell me where the Temporary Internet File is within Ubuntu?
<blekos> :) i believe that, but according to an eycandy i have, my ram is 1841/2026 used
<blekos> that's quite a lot
<secret> Like: C:
<defrysk> blekos, good stuff thats where ram is made for
<secret> \Documents and Settings\joebloe\local settings\temporary internet files
<blekos> lol
<defrysk> blekos, how much of it is cached ?
<defrysk> blekos, unused ram is wasted ram
<titanix88> hendaus: "sudo make" then "sudo make install"
<hendaus> titanix88:  make: *** [install]  Error 2
<blekos> well, my swap reads 33mb/ 1467
<defrysk> titanix88, make does not require sudo
<defrysk> only make install
<hendaus> titanix88:  this happen when i type " make install "
<defrysk> and with sudo checkinstall in stead of sudo make install a nice .deb is being created ;)
<titanix88> hendaus: first "sudo make"
<hendaus> titanix88:  yes i did it
<defrysk> hendaus, got build essential installed ?
<hendaus> titanix88:  first i tyoeL make after done i type make install
<defrysk> ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<titanix88> hendaus: "sudo make" then "sudo make install"
<defrysk> titanix88, why sudo for make ?
<titanix88> defrysk: s/he is in a direc only for root(/usr/local/src)
<hendaus> Please make sure to have /usr/local/lib in ,the system defaults or in /etc/ld.so.conf and run,/sbin/ldconfig at some time. Otherwise gnokii may,not work
<defrysk> titanix88, he/she should get out of there then
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok
<hendaus> titanix88:  Please make sure to have /usr/local/lib in ,the system defaults or in /etc/ld.so.conf and run,/sbin/ldconfig at some time. Otherwise gnokii may,not work
<defrysk> hendaus, if you want to set a program up in /usr/local the syntax is ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<titanix88> defrysk: s/he is trying sticktly follow a tutorial from some site.
<defrysk> ahewell not my stuff
<hendaus> thanx defrysk
<tomcatt> !ubotu dcopserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcopserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<titanix88> hendaus: "uname -r" and u will get ur kernell version.copy it.
<hendaus> titanix88:  2.6.20-15-386
<titanix88> hendaus: "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386 " to dload kernel headers for ur system
<hendaus> titanix88:  done
<titanix88> hendaus:wait.
<hendaus> now linux source right
<Fahuadai> anyone reccommend a c++ ide?
<hendaus> titanix88:  sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.15 , is it?
<bcasanov> Hi all!  I just wanted to tell you that I have not been able to hear sound on my machine since I have installed  Kubuntu.
<dr_willis> bcasanov,  and....
<bcasanov> On the forums, I was suggested to try the command aplay -l to get information about my soundcard.  And the output is:
<bcasanov> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<bcasanov> card 0: I82801BAICH2 [Intel 82801BA-ICH2] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801BA-ICH2] 
<bcasanov> Subdevices: 1/1
<bcasanov> Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<cox377>  and i run get -R XXX directory all it does it download the folder names and not the files with them, anyone got any ideas?
<cox377> opps
<cox377> does anyone know why in ncftp  and i run get -R XXX directory all it does it download the folder names and not the files with them, anyone got any ideas?
<dr_willis> bcasanov,  is this a laptop?
<bcasanov> No, this is a DEll Optiplex Gx150
<dr_willis> well somthing is confusing.. one website hit says thats the info for the wireless card. not the soundcard.. they may be confused however.
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntux.org/still-no-sound-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-6-10
<dr_willis> mentions that card. this is an older pc?
<dr_willis> they basicially you may need to load the modules manually. and you could try some of the various live cds (like knoppix) and see if they work and what module they load.
<bcasanov> Yes, this is old..about 2000 or 2002, I guess, and it only has 256 MB of ram
<dr_willis> sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<dr_willis> MIGHT load the proper module
<titanix88> hendaus:i have a slow 4.1kbps connection so it takes time.
<bcasanov> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): No such device
<dettoaltrimenti> when I delete folders from dolphin, they disappear, but they don't go to the trash and there's still the same amount of free space on my disk- where are they going?
<titanix88> hendaus:but u should start installing linux-source-2.6.15
<hendaus> titanix88:  sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.15 , is it? like this
<titanix88> hendaus: yes
<frojnd> does anyone know here for any program that can edit .mpg video and support some effects??
<dettoaltrimenti_> when I delete folders from dolphin, they disappear, but they don't go to the trash and there's still the same amount of free space on my disk- where are they going?
<dr_willis> bcasanov,  id say try some live cd's see if one works and see what modules its loading.. or tryloading all the modules :)
<hendaus> titanix88:  done
<titanix88> hendaus: but i have along way to go ;)
<hendaus> oh
<hendaus> titanix88:  is it finishing?
<bcasanov> dr willis: How could I load all the modules?... I would like to try this option before loading some live Cds.
<titanix88> hendaus: only two hours left :)
<defrysk> tssss
<hendaus> titanix88:  just tell me quickly please, coz it still a litlle thing
<hendaus> titanix88: Unzip the source code by using sudo tar -xvvvf linux-source-2.6.15 remember you should be inside /usr/src/ when doing this. <-- how can i make this
<dr_willis> bcasanov,  could do some more googling on that card perhaos find what module it needs.. or look i /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/isa/ and try loading those
<titanix88> hendaus: "cd /usr/src/ " " sudo tar -xvvvf linux-source-2.6.15"
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok
<hendaus> titanix88:  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<defrysk> sudo tar xvwf
<defrysk> not vvf
<defrysk> v w not v v
<defrysk> also check man tar
* Jucato checks what's -w in tar
<Jucato> ah interactive...
<Jucato> strange switch :)
<bcasanov> dr willis, I found on Google this page, http://www.symbianos.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/vaio_vx71p/index.html?rev=1.5, that says: The soundcard is Intel 82801BA-ICH2 AC'97 Audio and the following kernel modules work fine: i810_audio.o, ac97_codec.o
<titanix88> hendaus:like defrysk says "cd /usr/src/ " " sudo tar -xvwf linux-source-2.6.15"
<bcasanov> If that information is correct, how do I download or install those modules?
<dr_willis> bcasanov,  those are the older modiules for the older kernels
<dr_willis> new kernels use the .ko extension
<hendaus> titanix88:  tar: linux-source-2.6.15: Cannot open: No such file or directory,tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<dr_willis> there may be some i810_audio.ko or similer
<dr_willis> modprobe  i810_audio    - MIGHT load it
<dr_willis> lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/oss/i810_audio.ko
<hendaus> defrysk:  tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<hendaus> defrysk: tar: linux-source-2.6.15: Cannot open: No such file or directory,tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<defrysk> hendaus, use the tab button linux <tab> to autocomplete the package name
<titanix88> hendaus:"cd /usr/src/ " "sudo gunzip linux-source-2.6.15.tar.gz" "sudo tar -xvwf linux-source-2.6.15.tar"
<defrysk> you made an error in the package name
<detto> when I delete folders from dolphin, they disappear, but they don't go to the trash and there's still the same amount of free space on my disk- where are they going?
<titanix88> hendaus: electricity gone!later.
<hendaus> titanix88:  gunzip: linux-source-2.6.15.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<hendaus> defrysk: gunzip: linux-source-2.6.15.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<defrysk> hendaus, key in ls
<defrysk> and check if its there
<hendaus> defrysk:  he is helping me from this site --> http://siddharthdawara.blogspot.com/2006/09/gnokii-dku-2-nokia-6230-linux.html
<boss_> loool
<hendaus> defrysk:  linux-headers-2.6.17-11          linux-headers-2.6.20-15      linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic , linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386  rpm
<capcom> hi. i have a problem: after upgrading the system of a friend from edgy to feisty via adept, the clock in the task bar is gone. does somebody know something about this effect ?
<defrysk> hendaus, i see
<hendaus> defrysk: yes
<defrysk> there is no zipped package there
<hendaus> no
<defrysk> and you wanted the kernel source there ?
<hendaus> defrysk:  as it says on the site that i gave u
<defrysk> what kernel do you have ?
<defrysk> uname -r
<hendaus> 2.6.20-15-386
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20
<bcasanov> dr. willis, I have carried out the command you gave me.  Do I need to log out or restart so that I can hear the sound?
<defrysk> hendaus, and also sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<defrysk> hendous when done reboot first
<hendaus> ok
<hendaus> it needs 20 minutes to install
<hendaus> now 15
<defrysk> hendaus, it looks like you upgraded from dapper > edgy > feisty
<hendaus> yes
<defrysk> hence the i386 kernel
<defrysk> also do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> to make sure you get all packages needed
<Graham> I've got a problem, my typing box in Kopete is black and I can't figure out how to change colour.
<hendaus> but why another time, is it take several hours when i make update from dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<defrysk> hendaus, its important to have your system set up correctly before you start to tinker with it
<defrysk> so patience is key
<hendaus> defrysk:  so after sudo apt-get install linux-generic , i reboot and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Neil-> mplayer http_proxy://myproxy.something.com:8080/http://wm-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms/news/media_acl/mps/fix/news/world/video/96000/bb/96939_16x9_bb.wmv
<Neil-> Hey guys, the above successfully plays a stream for me.. however, using th emplayer mozilla plugin, it hangs on 'connecting;
<Neil-> what am I doing wrong?
<defrysk> hendaus, would do, you kan also do the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop before rebooting
<hendaus> ah ok
<fernando> hi
<fernando> i have a problem with my sound card
<fernando> i have a laptop hp pavilion dv9010us,
<fernando> y install kubunto 7.04 for amd 64
<fernando> something have a ideas about how fix it
<defrysk> hendaus, in the howto there is a typo so pay attention here :
<defrysk> hendaus,  sudo tar -xvvvf linux-source-2.6.15 should be : sudo tar -xvwf linux-source-2.6.15
<bcasanov> fernando, if you are having trouble hearing sound, then it seems we are in the same boat, because I'm having problems too.
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok i type this after finishinhg linux-source?
<paolo_> hi. can you suggest me an usb video cam well supported for kernel 2.6.x ? thnks
<hendaus> xvvv replace to xvwf
<defrysk> hendaus, the howto is pretty clear exept for the typo ;)
<hendaus> thanx :)
<hendaus> defrysk: i say on windows i was using a program for my cellphone nokia 6230 call nokia suite, and it transfer all imgaes from cell to pc
<secret> where do I find more channels with this Konversation?
<defrysk> hendaus, so after my suggested updates it should go fine
<detto> where is the trash folder?
<bcasanov> fernando, if your sound card is the same as mine, you could use dr. willis's advice that he gave to me.
<hendaus> ok :)
<defrysk> detto, .Trash in your home/username folder (hidden)
<rothchild> secret press f5
<ardchoille> Or open up konqueror and type in:  trash:/
<rothchild> and then refresh channel list
<secret> kool
<detto> I'm using dolphin, and there's nothing in my trash folder, and I've deleted things, and I still have no space (it hasn't really been deleted)- how can I find and delete these files?
<secret> is there a music chats
<dr_willis> !find Maryam
<ubotu> Package/file maryam does not exist in feisty
<ardchoille> detto: two people have given you advice, have you looked?
<bcasanov> dr. willis, does the modprobe  i810_audio command require a reboot to load the module?
<detto> ardchoille I haven't gotten any advice- I asked the question a bunch of times because I kept getting kicked offline
<exenatus> hej
<detto> ardchoille can you copy and paste it for me- I'll check it out
<Hobbsee> detto: it's in ~/.local/Trash
<ardchoille> detto: < defrysk> detto, .Trash in your home/username folder (hidden)
<exenatus> czy jest jakis polak??
<scar> Anyone know of a windows media player, or equivalent, plugin for firefox.linux?
<ardchoille> detto: < ardchoille> Or open up konqueror and type in:  trash:/
<detto> ok, I looked in there, that folder is empty
<exenatus> who help me??
<exenatus> i have a problem
<exenatus> help me please
<scar> detto: hey dude
<scar> detto: ubun tu wont allow root login via login screen?
<ardchoille> scar: No, use sudo
<exenatus> hey please help me i don`t know what is bad
<ardchoille> !sudo > scar  Check the pm from the bot
<scar>  i know about sudo
<scar> just didnt know if i could login
<scar> haha
<scar> ardchoille: how about the media player plugin?
<ardchoille> scar: No, root can't log in, it's a security feature.
<ardchoille> scar: Hmm.. I don't use media so I can't help with that :(
<scar> ardchoille: like, for websites that have media player as a plugin...
<exenatus> why can`t i use su in konsole??
<ardchoille> scar: If you mean codecs
<ardchoille> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scar> :) ty
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<exenatus> scar polak??
<exenatus> ardcholile: help me?
<ardchoille> exenatus: You need to be using sudo
<scar> exenatus: what about polak
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MaTiAz> Hey, how can I confirm that my nvidia drivers are working correctly?
<exenatus> ardchoille : what will i do?
<MaTiAz> I've tried using glxgears -info but that doesn't show anything about direct rendering
<ardchoille> exenatus: You can start by reading that sudo page I the bot posted.
<exenatus> scar: polak mean polish man
<BluesKaj> try glxgears in the terminal , MaTiAz
<MaTiAz> BluesKaj: Yeah, that's what I tried
<BluesKaj> not -info, just glxgears
<scar> im not polak
<ardchoille> glxinfo | grep render
<scar> exenatus: hey so ffmpeg2theora is a codec for wmv ?
<detto> ok I found my problem- I have 2 partitions, one for media. When I delete things on the media partition, they go in a separate trash folder in the media partition. Can I get these trash items to go to my main trash folder?
<scar> detto: prob mount it brotha
<detto> it is mounted
<scar> hm
<scar> i don't remember how to fix that, detto
<scar> i do remember, however, my buddy having hte same problem and we fixed itg
<MaTiAz> Heh, I'm stupid
<MaTiAz> nvidia-settings was all I needed to check :)
<scar> ANYONE: does anyone know how to minimize the konversation irc client to the taskbar at top without being in the list of progs at bottom?
<scar> or is htere a different client i should be using?
<ardchoille> scar: You using gnome?
<DillZZ> hello
<bricoh> hello
<scar> ardchoille: yeah
<hendaus> defrysk:  brb , reboot
<ardchoille> scar: I'm not sure if that a gnome question of a kde question.
<exenatus> HELP
<exenatus> sorry
<exenatus> caps
<bricoh> do anybody know how to get beryl to work out of the box?
<ardchoille> scar: I would think that's a gnome question since it deals with gnome panels. Try asking in #ubuntu
<scar> oh this is a kde channelk huh
<exenatus> why when i write su in consola can`t be root
<DillZZ> whats your gnome questino
<DillZZ> su -i
<DillZZ> sudo -i i mean
<ardchoille> exenatus: Have you read that sudo page like I asked? It will answer that question for you.
<hendaus> defrysk:  The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:,python-libxml2 refblas3 linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic lapack3 gcc-3.4-base python-numarray linux-headers-2.6.17-11 libg2c0,,Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo apt-get autoremove
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo autoremove
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo apt-get autoremove
<defrysk> geez
<hendaus> which one
<defrysk> sudo apt-get autoremove
<exenatus> arrdchoille: sorry give me that again
<ardchoille> hendaus: If you know you are going to have to use autoremove when you uninstall an app, you can save a step by doing: sudo apt-get remove --autoremove app
<hendaus> defrysk:  done
<ardchoille> exenatus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<defrysk> hendaus, when all is done reboot
<hendaus> brb
<nnoeonn> Guys, i need help, can't get anything to work propely (haven't got any real experience in linux... :()
<ardchoille> nnoeonn: Wanna narrow that down a bit for us?
<adi_> whats the problems?
<nnoeonn> For starsters, can't get any progs to stat up porperly
<adi_> give us an example
<nnoeonn> well, got a litle game, tibia, that i try to start up, but nothing happens -.-
<nnoeonn> and im sure it's the right file im trying to use
<ardchoille> nnoeonn: Try running it from a terminal and see if there's any error output
<hendaus> back
<adi_> shalom rodik:)
<hendaus> defrysk:  back
<defrysk> ah hendaus
<defrysk> now lets go ;
<hendaus> ok
<defrysk> hendaus, download the gnokkii source
<hendaus> defrysk:  i download it
<defrysk> http://www.gnokii.org/download/gnokii/gnokii-current.tar.gz
<defrysk> that one i guess
<hendaus> defrysk:  gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz
<defrysk> should do too :)
<Leonardo_mexico> gnokii is in the repos!
<defrysk> righclick the file in konq and select extract here
<hendaus> ok
<defrysk> Leonardo_mexico, dont work
<Leonardo_mexico> yeah thanks
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok
<defrysk> now sudo mv <the_extracted_Folder> /usr/local/src/
<ricky_ds> hi folks
<rothchild> nnoeonn did you follow the installation guide here@
<rothchild> http://www.tibia.com/gameguides/?subtopic=manual&section=starting
<ricky_ds> I'm trying to install kubuntu on an old machine with a floppy drive and a cd-drive, but which cannot boot from cdrom
<ricky_ds> does anyone know where I can find a howto for that?
<hendaus> defrysk:  mv: cannot move `gnokii-0.6.16' to a subdirectory of itself, `/usr/local/src/gnokii-0.6.16'
<rothchild> ricky_ds something like this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<defrysk> hendaus, is it already in /usr/local ?
<hendaus> yes
<defrysk> good
<defrysk> now sudo apt-get install gnokii
<kkerwin> Hi, anyone know of software for linux to make use of the fancy stylus feature on some convertible laptops?
<hendaus> defrysk:  i have it installed
<Leonardo_mexico> the gnokii works for nokia phones too?
<defrysk> hendaus, now cd /usr/local/src/
<ardchoille> !info gnokii
<ubotu> gnokii: Datasuite for the mobile phones (console & X). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-3 (feisty), package size 821 kB, installed size 2944 kB
<hendaus> ok
<Leonardo_mexico> thanks
<hendaus> defrysk:  done
<rothchild> ricky_ds there's lots http://www.jonlee.ca/installing-xubuntu-without-a-cd-drive-the-weekend-project-continued/
<BluesKaj> geezuz , why don't you guys create yer own chat for #nokia..ok?
<ricky_ds> rothchild: something like that. Will try to fiddle with that even though it's not exactly the approach I had in mind
<defrysk> hendaus, when in /usr/local/src copy and paste this:
<hendaus> ok
<defrysk> sudo ./configure ; sudo make ; sudo make install
<Leonardo_mexico> i have a question, if a want add memory ram to my pc, doesn`t make problems in ubuntu?
<rothchild> ricky_ds there are a bunch of options http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=vb1&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=install+ubuntu+without+cd+drive&spell=1
<ricky_ds> rothchild: the problem is, I _have_ a cd-drive, except it cannot boot from it. But instead of mounting the ISO, I will tell him to boot the cdrom. I think that should work, no?
<BluesKaj> Leonardo_mexico, no it doesn't
<hendaus> defrysk:  sudo: ./configure: command not found , make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop,make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Leonardo_mexico> ok thanks
<ardchoille> defrysk: You should not compile using sudo, you only need sudo fpr the "make install"
<defrysk> hendaus, are you in the gnoki folder ?
<rodik> hello
<defrysk> hendaus, cd <that folder>
<defrysk> hendaus, and try again
<hendaus> defrysk:  i have it select
<rothchild> ricky_ds I thought you said it wouldn't boot from cd? if there is windows on that box already you may be interested in http://sourceforge.net/projects/instlux
<kkerwin> Anyone know of any software for linux that supports tablet pc operation?
<Leonardo_mexico> ok bye and thanks for your help!!
<ricky_ds> rothchild: the bios doesn't know to boot from cdrom, that's the only prob
<hendaus> defrysk:  done
<defrysk> hendaus, cool
<defrysk> now on to part 2
<ricky_ds> rothchild: instlux? looks nice, I have only win98 on that box though and it says to be working for 2k, xp etc... Let's see...
<BluesKaj> ricky_ds, do you know how to reset the boot sequence your BIOS ? you can usually do it by moving the cdrom to the first position in the list and save
<hendaus> defrysk:  Please make sure to have /usr/local/lib in,the system defaults or in /etc/ld.so.conf and run,/sbin/ldconfig at some time. Otherwise gnokii may,not work <-- this shows with # at the end
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo cd /usr/src
<bcasanov> ricky, hey, I had a similar experience to yours, where I could not boot up from my Cd-rom, and even worse, from my hard drive.  I got that problem fixed though. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426753&highlight=cannot+boot+from+neither
<ricky_ds> BluesKaj: the problem is the bios doesn't offer the option to boot from cdrom at all. no cdrom in that list :(
<_ikzelf_3> hi ppl
<hendaus> defrysk:  sudo: cd: command not found
<defrysk> hendaus, cd /usr/src
<_ikzelf_3> i got a problem with my wlan on kubuntu
<defrysk> sorry
<hendaus> defrysk:  hendaus@hendaus:/usr/local/src/gnokii-0.6.16$  <-- i am here
<defrysk> hendaus, cd /usr/src
<rothchild> ricky_ds this looks even better http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<ricky_ds> bcasanov: oh, gonna check that out, might be challenging. I'm learning for the LPIC1 so any challenge will be welcome
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok
<BluesKaj> ricky_ds, that's very strange...did you install the cdrom after buying the pc
<BluesKaj> ?
<DillZZ> whats wrong with your wireless
<_ikzelf_3> it wont connect
<defrysk> sudo tar -xvwf linux-source-2.6.15
<DillZZ> what card, encryption?
<_ikzelf_3> even with wep, essid hiding and mac adress recognising off
<ricky_ds> BluesKaj: no, but the machine (it's a laptop) is from 1999-ish
<_ikzelf_3> i got a ralinkg
<_ikzelf_3> ralink
<hendaus> defrysk:  tar: linux-source-2.6.15: Cannot open: No such file or directory,tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<defrysk> hendaus, ls
<DillZZ> is it onboard wifi, or add on card?
<hendaus> defrysk:  linux-headers-2.6.20-15  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic  linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2  rpm
<DillZZ> do an lspci -v and spit the output of the card
<_ikzelf_3> its addonkard
<_ikzelf_3> i know what tipe it is
<_ikzelf_3> lspci -v?
<_ikzelf_3> ok
<_ikzelf_3> but i use windows now
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo tar -xvjf linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2
<BluesKaj> ok, ricky_ds , I know this the obvious suggestion but i have to make it : if you know the make and model of the cdrom , then search the net for the linux drivers
<defrysk> hendaus, no
<defrysk> sorry
<_ikzelf_3> shall i reboot?
<ardchoille> defrysk , hendaus: you are aware that software is supposed to be compiled by normal user, not root, right?
<hendaus> defrysk:  it is installing many things
<defrysk> hendaus, let it ride
<ricky_ds> BluesKaj: the cdrom is working with linux (i know because I've installed knoppix 3.1 once upon a time). The real problem is with the bios. Thanks for your suggestion though
<defrysk> it was the correct command
<hendaus> defrysk:  i close it
<defrysk> hendaus, redo
<Snew> lol
<hendaus> defrysk:  redo what?
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo tar -xvjf linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2
<rothchild> ricky_ds if you are feeling brave you could try http://goodbye-microsoft.com/
<BluesKaj> knoppix recognizes the cdrom ...interesting ...it's a start
<DillZZ> check this link your your wireless
<DillZZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2721701
<_ikzelf_3> hey thankx
<ardchoille> defrysk , hendaus: Can you take that to another channel please, since you are blantantly violating Linux common practices?
<defrysk> ardchoille, no
<atidem> hello
<ricky_ds> rothchild: I think this will load everything from the net, right? would be suboptimal since I've already got the cdrom...
<hendaus> defrysk:  it is riding
<defrysk> hendaus, cool
<ardchoille> defrysk: Compiling software as root is a very bad idea and you may cause him plroblems later.
<ricky_ds> but if you are talking about windows, then no problem ,I can get rid of that Win98...
<defrysk> ardchoille, sure smartypants
<hendaus> ardchoille:  but defrysk is a good helper and clever :)
<hendaus> he doesnot falled witha ny mistake
<BluesKaj> ricky_ds, if you're in windows ...maybe a BIOS firmware update is in order ...have you considered that ?
<hendaus> defrysk:  done
<rothchild> ricky_ds yes I think so I think you may need to go back to the first link I posted and try to find a way to bootstrap the system with a floppy and then access the cd from there?
<defrysk> hendaus, now we have to make a symlink , copy and paste this :
<ricky_ds> rothchild: that seems to be the most interesting apporach
<defrysk> sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15 linux
<hendaus> ok
<rothchild> ricky_ds also worth thinking about if this machine is going to be able to run KDE it sounds pretty old, you may be better off looking at xubuntu or something even lighter like damn small linux
<zorglu_> any status on the cnr stuff ? is it still on hold ?
<defrysk> hendaus, do uname -r (need to check)
<zorglu_> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thc4me> I've got a 64-bit box currently running OpenSuSE 10.1 (grub bootloader), can I install kubuntu (feisty, dual boot with suse) without any hassles?
<ricky_ds> rothchild: yeah, I have xubuntu handy too. I just wanted to see what I can get out of that machine and if kde won't do, I will take xforce
<hendaus> defrysk:  2.6.20-15-386
<zorglu_> thc4me: not anymore hassle that any multiboot install
<defrysk> hendaus, now let me see.....
<hendaus> ok
<aartoz> Hi!!
<aartoz> I can't install grafic Nvidia driver on my kubuntu!!
<aartoz> how do you install it??
<defrysk> hendaus, cd /lib/modules/ 2.6.20-15--386
<thc4me> I've got Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop here, it was really easy to setup beryl (gnome desktop), is getting beryl up and running under Kubuntu just as easy?
<hendaus> ok
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux build
<rothchild> rick_ds there's a good official how to here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok
<aartoz> please!!!!!
<aartoz> i need help!!
<rollerskatejamms> How do I rip DVDs with k3b. I select rip dvd, then the source, and then nothing happens.
<rothchild> thc4me I've had no trouble getting beryl up under kubuntu even with the i810 driver
<defrysk> hendaus, cd /usr/local/src/<yourextractedgnokkipackage>
<ardchoille> aartoz: Help with what?
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: k9copy is a good app for that.
<jkelly_> hi guys, i need help getting a microphone to work in kubuntu feisty, i'm using an intel mac mini, sound card is intel high definition audio
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, yeah but k3b is supposed to do it too
<hendaus> defrysk:  which extract?
<thc4me> any known issues with Nvidia fx5200, or is the nvidia driver stable with that hardware?
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: I have never been able to get k3b to do it.
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, hehe ok
<hendaus> defrysk:  gnokii-0.6.16.tar.gz or the folder?
<defrysk> hendaus, cd /usr/local/src/<gnokkiyourversion>
<aartoz> i can't install graphic card drivers!!
<ardchoille> aartoz: Which card?
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, and it works fine with regular dvds? the description says its for dvd9
<defrysk> hendaus, the folder you extracted earlyer
<aartoz> Nvidia ge force 6600
<sercik> there are specific program to rip dvd
<sercik> try to search dor dvdrip
<linija2> Need help: Anyone know how to get PCMCIA to load sooner in boot process? Thanks
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: dvd9 is just another name for dual-layer dvd movie disks
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, yeah i know
<ardchoille> aartoz: Have you read the wiki page for nvidia card drivers?
<rothchild> aartoz http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#how_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04
<aartoz> mmm
<hendaus> defrysk:  cd /usr/local/src/gnokii-0.6.16
<defrysk> hendaus, yes
<aartoz> I use kubuntu 6.10
<defrysk> hendaus, cd patches/kernel_2.6/
<sercik> rollerskatejamms: see at www.exit1.org/dvdrip
<rothchild> aartoz any reason why you don't want to upgrade to fiesty?
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ricky_ds> rothchild: do you happen to know how to tell grub the device to boot from is the cd-rom? hd(0,0) is the first partition of the first hard drive, but the cdrom?
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok
<ardchoille> aartoz: That page has always helped me since dapper
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo ./configure
<zorglu_> any status on the cnr stuff ? is it still on hold ?
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, It only seems to be able to rip to mpeg4, i want to rip the full dvd
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo make
<t1n0m3n> how do I enable the xgl stuff?  I can't seem to find it KDE.  I found it in gnome however
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: k9copy?
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, yes
<hendaus> defrysk:  the last line: make: *** [module]  Error 2
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, oh never mind i just select copy and output to iso right?
<rothchild> ricky_ds no sorry I don't
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: k9copy rips and burns dvd movies, I have used it and a know others who have used it. Maybe you need to tweak the settings?
<defrysk> hendaus, hmmm
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, nah i found it. oh and this is a dvd9. I need to buy some dvd9s
<defrysk> hendaus, did you install linux-generic ?
<sparr> Is there any way to make bash (or some other shell) expand wildcards in the order the files are present on the drive?
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: No, k9copy shrinks the movies to fit on a dvd5
<hendaus> defrysk:  yes
<defrysk> do uname -r
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, How does it do that?
<hendaus> defrysk:  2.6.20-15-386
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: I don't know exactly how, but it does it quite nicely.
<hydan> hey guys! hope someone can help me out, i've searched google, the kubuntu wiki, and the kubuntu forums, but to no avail :P how would one go about activating the windows start menu button (i believe it's called the super button) to launch the kmenu?
<jang_> hi
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, does it delete extras or something maybe
<defrysk> hendaus, shoud that not be 2.6.20-15-generic
<defrysk> ?
<dekc> hi can anyone help install my nvidia geforce
<hydan> hey jang
<hendaus> i dont know
<ardchoille> !nvidia | dekc
<ubotu> dekc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rothchild> ricky_ds like this maybe http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html
<dekc> ok
<defrysk> hendaus, you kernel version does not exist in feisty
<dekc> but X crashes after that
<dekc> ther's no other way?
<hendaus> defrysk:  how can i know
<xGrantx> is there a way to get the KDE applications menu in the right click options?
<t1n0m3n> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, Hehe I really want to try out Kubuntu rather then Ubuntu but I just love the new ubuntu network manager.
<MaTiAz> Hmm, what file is the login script?
<t1n0m3n> thanks mrbot man :)
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: I've never used a network manager
<hendaus> defrysk:  i type isb_release -a
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, Its not necessary for a desktop.  But for wireless, when you're constantly changing networks, its nice.
<defrysk> hendaus, reboot and make sure to boot into kubuntu linux generic
<ardchoille> rollerskatejamms: Ah, yeah.
<rollerskatejamms> ardchoille, It would be a pain to CONSTANTLY reconfigure WPA supplicant by hand
<hendaus> defrysk:  Distributor ID: Ubuntu,Description:    Ubuntu 7.04,Release:        7.04,Codename:       feisty
<dekc> i have geforce mx 4000
<ardchoille> hehe
<dekc> should i install legacy or normal drivers?
<defrysk> hendaus, reboot and make sure to boot into  linux generic
<ardchoille> dekc: IS that card in the legacy list?
<hendaus> defrysk:  how can i know to see if kubuntu linux generic
<rothchild> ricky_ds I think that last link wasn't so good but thishttp://en.opensuse.org/Install_on_PC_that_can't_boot_from_CD
<defrysk> hendaus, you have a choice in grub
<dekc> where do i see the legacy list?
<osvaldo> hola alguien q hable espaol?
<rothchild> ricky_ds combined with this http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/ is what you are looking for
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<defrysk> !es
<defrysk> too late , dang!
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok brb
<ardchoille> dekc: There is a link on that wiki page to the legacy cards list page
<defrysk> hendaus, good luck
<osvaldo> none
<phlawless> anyone around any good with www.linuxmce.com
<rothchild> rollerskatejamms !knetworkmanager
<phlawless> media center add on for kubuntu
<osvaldo> ubuntu-es and kubuntu-es is dead
<ardchoille> :(
<coreymon77> oaky
<coreymon77> everyone
<lupul> hi
<dekc> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases.
<dekc> The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<coreymon77> i have i huge favour to ask of everyone here
<lupul> how can i start a program on my computer via openssh?
<dekc> GeForce4 MX 4000  0x0185
<coreymon77> im doing a school project
<dekc> thanks a lot ardchoille
<ardchoille> You're welcome :) dekc
<coreymon77> and this project is a mock job interview
<coreymon77> and i need to have a portfolio and everything
<coreymon77> so ill cut to the point
<dekc> i think i've installed the wrong driver
<lupul> ktorrent oftenly dies, so i'd like to start it from another computer, but still run it onto mine
<coreymon77> can everyone be quiet for a sec, and someone pretend to be having a problem with an atheros chip netowkr car
<coreymon77> diand i can pretend to help them for a bit
<ricky_ds> rothchild: basically http://en.opensuse.org/Install_on_PC_that_can't_boot_from_CD#Grub_and_Grub_booting is what I want to do, I just need to tell grub that he shouldn't boot from hd(0,0) or the like, but from the cdrom. That's why I asked you previously
<coreymon77> to put in the portfolio for my school project?
<dekc> i try it immediatly but one more question
<ardchoille> xGrantx: Still here?
<dekc> if X crashes how can i put xorg.conf backup that i have on my desktop in X11
<coreymon77> can you guys do that for me?
<hendaus> defrysk:  back
<defrysk> found generic ?
<rothchild> ricky_ds I'm working this out as I go along too buddy but it seems like the answer is on that page, you can do the floppy boot and use smart boot manager to boot from cd without needing to hack grub
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Why not take that person to #coreymon77 ?
<xGrantx> ardchoille: back, sorry...
<hendaus> i see on the forst line ubuntu kernel something like that and disappear immediately
<ardchoille> xGrantx: You want the applications menu in the right-click desktop menu>?
<defrysk> hendaus, uname -r
<xGrantx> yes
<hendaus> defrysk:  i dont knwo where exactly to see generic
<coreymon77> ardchoille: becuase the point here is that it would be in the support channel
<lupul> hi. need some help. because ktorrent oftenly dies i'd like to start it from another computer, but still run it on mine. can anyonje help me?
<hendaus> defrysk:  2.6.20-15-386
<ardchoille> xGrantx: Open kcontrol, go to Desktop -> Behavior and look in the options for Middle button under Mouse Button Actions.
<hydan> i've found that in the kcontrol->accessibility->keyboard shortcuts menu, "general shortcuts" tab, there is an option to use set a shortcut to the launch menu. will kde not allow you to just use the windows button for this?
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ardchoille> xGrantx: Or you can use the right button.
<hendaus> defrysk: is there a problem if we are not making this config by root?
<coreymon77> ardchoille: thats the point of it in the first place
<dekc> <ardchoille: can i do mv /home/me/Desktop xorg.conf /etc/X11???
<xGrantx> oh ok
<hydan> i guess i'll stop complaining, i like using alt+f1 better anyway.
<xGrantx> thanks
<dekc> if X crashes
<hydan> the windows button does seem more fit as a combination key
<coreymon77> cna someone here atleast pretend to have a wireless problem so that i cant pretend to help them, just for a bit? i really need this
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> hydan: In Panel -> Popup Launch Menu, you should be able to just click the Custom action, type a key and go.
<defrysk> hendaus, installing ?
<lupul> hi. need some help. because ktorrent oftenly dies i'd like to start it from another computer, but still run it on mine. can anyonje help me>?
<hendaus> defrysk:  yes
<defrysk> hendaus, great
<defrysk> likely you need some packages to compile properly
<hendaus> defrysk:  done
<coreymon77> !patience | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<defrysk> hendaus, cd /usr/local/src/gnokii-{version_number}
<chris_scumm> hey there igot an issue
<terrestre> hi, someone know how to put the list of user in kdm? i made a modification in to access manager but nothing happend
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok
<defrysk> hendaus, cd patches/kernel_2.6/
<intelikey> howto probe a monitor ?       i can't recall the command....
<chris_scumm> how do i select the app to lauch when i plug my usb
<chris_scumm> and/or select do nothing, opren in konqeror etc
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo ./configure
<rothchild> chris_scumm what kind of usb devce?
<chris_scumm> ipod
<hendaus> defrysk:  ok
<defrysk> hendaus, sudo make
<chris_scumm> i cant mount it automatically
<ardchoille> chris_scumm: I believe that's in kcontrol -> Preipherals -> Storage Media
<hendaus> defrysk:  this is the last line: make: *** [module]  Error 2
<chris_scumm> where is k cobntrol?
<ardchoille> chris_scumm: open a term and type: kcontrol
<defrysk> hendaus, pastebin last part of the output please
<sercik> i can't find some programs in the menu for example kmail!!
<terrestre> i dont know why kubuntu doesnot have kcontrol in the menu
<chris_scumm> your the best ;)
<osvaldo> gnome is the best
<terrestre> ajaja
<phlawless>  anyone know how to install www.linuxmce.com please let me know using kubuntu
<osvaldo> why you DONT USE gnome?
<hendaus> defrysk:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22720/
<coreymon77> osvaldo: screw off
<sercik> terrestre is impostazioni di sistema
<coreymon77> sercik: english only here please
<chris_scumm> may be you can help me to manage files with archoille
<rothchild> chris_scumm there are a budle of ipod related libraries and apps if you have a search with adept you should see them
<chris_scumm> ardchoille
<defrysk> hendaus, does not look good :(
<chris_scumm> ok
<hendaus> defrysk:  :(
<rothchild> !ipodslave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipodslave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> phlawless http://wiki.linuxmce.com/index.php/Installation_Guide
<scar> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rothchild> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scar> !gcc install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcc install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phlawless> if can one can help me with linux mce instal send me a pm thanks
<phlawless> brb
<defrysk> hendaus, one advise in the first place ; if you have upgraded from dapper > edgy > feisty it might be time to do (if possible) a fresh install and then try again otherwise you have to ask someone else
<scar> Does anyone know how to install the gcc compiler? I'm having an awful hard time.
<ardchoille> scar: Are you looking for build-essential ?
<defrysk> you might have to as someone else anyway
<hendaus> defrysk:  i have installed from a cd live the program that was working on windows
<ardchoille> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hendaus> defrysk:  how can i uninstall the program with wine
<scar> ardchoille: looking for something that will compile anyhtime i need it to, like when i run a ./configure it says no compiler founmd
<defrysk> hendaus, dunno
<defrysk> sorry
<ardchoille> scar: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hendaus> so no solution :(
<scar> ardchoille: i just typed that in my gcc root directory, and it started doin shit-- im assuimg the gcc is a build-essentiaol
<intelikey> !b-e | scar
<ubotu> scar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<defrysk> scar, also wise might be a sudo apt-get build dep <package> to get the needed dependencies
<ardchoille> scar: Although, I have found that once I enabled universe and multiverse repos, I didn't have to compile anything because the repos are hugs.
<scar> im goign to swtich irc clients. brb
<hendaus> defrysk:  thanx for helping me,now brb lunching time
<jang_> I'm trying to print from a client in subnet A to a cups-server in subnet B. routing seems to work, but client can't find or print. sth special to configure? please help.
<EL> HOLA
<scar> whats the best one for people ot use? xchat?
<EL> DE DONDE ERS
<scar> soy del tejas, estados unidos
<EL> SOY  ESPAOL
<scar> estoy*
<EL> YO DE   VENEZUELA
<EL> SUR AMERICA
<scar> mi amigo esta venezuela
<morvok> is it safe to roll back a fiesty kernel to 2.6.11?
<EL> SI
<intelikey> scar best * is a subjective and contriversial word.   the " best one "  is the one you like the best.
<scar> lol, true
<EL> YTU  EN DONDE  ESTAS  EN ESTE MOMENTO
<coreymon77> !es | EL
<ubotu> EL: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> !es | EL
<terrestre> exit
<terrestre> jajaja
<fogwar> habla espanol?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fogwar> haha i know
<fogwar> lol
<fogwar> im scar, but i had to chose a new unregied nick
<coreymon77> fogwar: becuase?
<fogwar> Hey, what's a good allround script for xchat
<fogwar> i know i didn't have to, but i might as well register mine
<intelikey> scar you will find people that will tell you that vi is the "best" editor, and people that would prefer to be beat to death with a rubber chicken than be forced to use vi....      same is true in a more of lesser degree for all "what's the best" questions i linux
<BluesKaj> fogwar, konverstaion :)
<fogwar> yeah i didn't like konversation very much
<ardchoille> fogwar: Have you tried irssi?
<fogwar> Yeh
<fogwar> I'm looking for something that can be minimized to tray
<fogwar> but,  brb i have to run across street real quick~!
<BluesKaj> xchat is pain
<intelikey> bx for the real irc L-users
<intelikey> of   or           i    in               typo king still unopposed.
<kaj_> heh..bitchx eh ... similar to irssi
<intelikey> yes very similar
<coreymon77> you guys mind me using this channel for a school project for a sec?
<rothchild> corymon77 lol I have a problem with my wireless can you help?
<coreymon77> sure
<coreymon77> whats the matter
<BluesKaj> as long as it isn't to do with nokiaphones again ;0
<ryanakca> coreymon77: why don't you make your own channel? /join ##coreymon77
<intelikey> coreymon77 and if you don't ask us to do your home work for you.  and don't flood the channel, i see nothing wrong with you asking about portions of your assignment
<_6StringKng_> when I use K3b, it says I don't have some mp3 audio decoder installed, where could I get that?
<coreymon77> intelikey: its nothign like that, i just need someone to pretend that they are having a wireless problem fo ra sec so that i can "help" them
<coreymon77> intelikey: that alright?
<defrysk> _6StringKng_,sudo apt-get install  libk3b2-mp
<zorglu_> any status on the cnr stuff ? is it still on hold ?
<defrysk> _6StringKng_,sudo apt-get install  libk3b2-mp3
<defrysk> sorry
<intelikey> well that might be better in  ##coreymon77
* hendaus is back
<coreymon77> intelikey: i know, but that loses the effect a bit
<lordgrunt> hi there
<rothchild> hi lordgrunt
<intelikey> coreymon77 ok.   but if any of the staff start to jump in you'll have to explain your self to them.   "quickly and politely"
<ardchoille> coreymon77: How would it lose the effect? This channel is a support channel for kubuntu.
<coreymon77> intelikey: i know, ive helped alot in this channel already, shouldnt be too much of a problem
<sercik> someone knows a program to create menu automatically?? many program doesn't create a shortcut in menu..
<coreymon77> ardchoille: thats the point, to be helping out with a linux problem
<lordgrunt> i got problem with root account.  ienabled it some time ago, today it just refuses to work. as a additional problem this caused, i lost sound :/ anyone can help me?
<intelikey> sercik menu
<ardchoille> coreymon77: You can help with a linux problem in any channel.
<sercik> hi intelikey i have tried to install it bu i can't see under my menu
<coreymon77> okay, just type a bit more, so that i can hide the whole, asking you guys to do it thing
<intelikey> lordgrunt head -1 /etc/passwd
<sanelson_> i've added plf and canonical repos, but apt-cache doesn't show realplayer? What's the recommended way to get real support for Amarok
<nahemoth__> Hee I got a message like this ""
<nahemoth__> S SOFTWARE, YOU ACCEPT ALL OF THE TERMS OF THE AGREEMENT.
<nahemoth__> 1.  DEFINITIONS. "Software" means the code identified above in binary
<nahemoth__>     form, any other machine readable materials including, but not
<nahemoth__>     limited
<sercik> i'm using a modified kubuntu now..
<nahemoth__> when I try to set up something..... How can I get rid of it
<lordgrunt> intelikey, root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | nahemoth__
<ubotu> nahemoth__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rothchild> !codecs | sanelson
<ubotu> sanelson: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> ardchoille: you know, youre right, i wont flood the channel
<ardchoille> lordgrunt: Just FYI, root shouldn't even be enabled. I have been using *ubuntu since Warty and have never enabled root.
<sercik> if i do menuedit i see some empty folder i see debian with nothing inside but i can't if i open menu
<lordgrunt> ardchoille, thats not an answer
<titanix88> hendaus: how r u going?
<intelikey> lordgrunt can you sudo -i  ?
<ardchoille> sercik: Empty folders won't be visible in the menus
<hendaus> titanix88:  wb :(((( i am very bad
<lordgrunt> intelikey, in fact, i can
<titanix88> hendaus: where we were?
<lordgrunt> intelikey, but with no results
<titanix88> hendaus: where were we?
<defrysk> titanix88, I worked with him and he is here :
<intelikey> lordgrunt ok the account is working.   the passwd may not be.  you can lock the account    you can reset the passowrd
<sercik> ok but the problem is that applications shortcut don't go inside
<defrysk> titanix88, h]  Now go to the gnokii source /usr/local/src/gnokii-{version_number}/patches/kernel_2.6/
<hendaus> titanix88:  defrysk help me anad nothing works fine :(
<intelikey> lordgrunt wait "<lordgrunt> intelikey, but with no results"   you mean no error but not root afterwords ?
<hendaus> defrysk:  loooooooool
<defrysk> hendaus, give him the link with the error
<lordgrunt> neither root nor any other output
<defrysk> maybe titanix88 knows a way out
<hendaus> titanix88:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22720/
<lordgrunt> kdesu says its su communication error, in console su root gives:
<intelikey> lordgrunt lets make sure we are on the same page of music before we dance.     sudo echo boo
<lordgrunt> Password:
<lordgrunt> su: Authentication failure
<lordgrunt> Sorry.
<titanix88> hendaus: u should appreciate everyone.
<lordgrunt> intelikey, no output
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> and you can't login as root in a console either ?
<hendaus> sure all helpers here i can appreciate them :)
<intelikey> lordgrunt have a linux CD handy ?
<lordgrunt> no chance, Konsole closes new root shell just after opening, giving password closes it as well
<lordgrunt> i think so
<intelikey> not konsole!    console.   alt+ctrl+f1
<hendaus> titanix88:  i need a sloution
<hendaus> titanix88:  did u read the error
<lordgrunt> text mode console says login incorrect
<titanix88> hendaus: u did not link it very well i think.
<intelikey> lordgrunt ok.   you'll need to boot a cd and mount the system fs        can you handle that much of it without help ?    if so i'll give you a command to run that will fix it.
<hendaus> huh
<lordgrunt> intelikey, , i will do it
<hendaus> titanix88:  so what i have to do
<casper71> bonsoir
<casper71> vous parlez francais ,
<ardchoille> !fr
<hendaus> ardchoille:  knows that we are not doing this as root
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<titanix88> hendaus: type "ls -l /usr/src/" and giveit to me
<zorglu_> casper71: nope this is english channel, #ubuntu-fr got a lot of people tho
<intelikey> lordgrunt ok when you get there  do this:   sudo chroot <mountpoint> passwd                    where <mountpoint> is the address you mounted the system on/at.
<lordgrunt> ok, thats easy (i think :) )
<casper71> OK THANK
<lordgrunt> wasnt kubuntu supposed to have some tool for enabling root account?
<zorglu_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> lordgrunt: I don't think so, unless the sudo model has been changed.
<tony_> does anyone know how to install the gnome app installer on kubuntu?
<intelikey> lordgrunt idk,   the "*buntu" people don't like root, they like root jr.
<zorglu_> lordgrunt: the above link will give you how to unable root account
<tony_> someone did it for me at work but now I want to do it at home and I can't remember how
<intelikey> zorglu_ not likely  his sudo is broken
<titanix88> hendaus: ?
<intelikey> zorglu_ no root jr.  :)
<zorglu_> intelikey: ah ok, i have follower
<BluesKaj> zorglu_, Unable' ?
<tony_> something like sudo apt-get intall gnome-installer, but that doesn't work
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: enable with a mileading typo :)
<hendaus> titanix88: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22720/
<coreymon77> hwo do you check what kernel verison you are using
<lordgrunt> weird is that i wasnt installing anything lately that i could blame for this issue
<zorglu_> houla my english is off the ground :)
<ardchoille> coreymon77: uname -r
<zorglu_> i will shut up now :)
<zorglu_> any status on the cnr stuff ? is it still on hold ?
<intelikey> lordgrunt the passwords can have time limits on them.
<zorglu_> this was my original purpose :)
<sanelson_> ok, useful links; I have already installed w32codecs from the medibuntu repo, and the url for realplayer 10 from marillat gives a 550 from the common tasks page.
<BluesKaj> cnr?
<ardchoille> cnr = Click N Run
<smaceda> hi
<smaceda> can someone help me?
<lordgrunt> intelikey, thats good idea. but it would say wrong pwd on login attempt. not login incorrect
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: the linpire package stuff supposed to be easy to install. ubuntu made a deal with us some time ago
<intelikey> GUI = that pointy clicky thingy    held over from M$
<titanix88> hendaus: type "ls -l /usr/src/" did u do that?
<smaceda> i just installed kubuntu 7.04 and want to activate restricted drivers for NVidia
<ardchoille> lol intelikey
<BluesKaj> linspire ?
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<titanix88> hendaus: type "ls -l /usr/src/" & paste the output pls.
<hendaus> yes but not on local
<intelikey> ok i gotta go for a bit.
<BluesKaj> yeah the nokia buggers are back
<titanix88> hendaus: local means?!
<hendaus> titanix88: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22720/
<BluesKaj> and i mean "bug"
<intelikey> lordgrunt no.  login incorrect is the response for bad passwords too  iirc.
<lordgrunt> hmm, today i modified my main user to add him to ftpuser group. might that be the cause?
<hendaus> titanix88:  wait is this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22729/
<rothchild> sanelson I think mplayer seems to work better for playing realplayer stuff than amarok
<intelikey> that would and did cause the sudoers (root jr.) problem  but not the root issue
<lordgrunt> thats the only thing i recall that has anything to do with system
<chris_scumm> how can i delete a file with the lock on?
<intelikey> lordgrunt to correct it after you can access root you'll need to add your self to the "admin" group
<ardchoille> chris_scumm: You can use sudo, but that file is probably a root owned file.
<intelikey> lordgrunt anyone in "admin" is root jr.
<chris_scumm> and?
<chris_scumm> lol
<lordgrunt> intelikey, but as i check now, im in group admin
<ardchoille> chris_scumm: and.. are you sure it needs to be deleted?
<chris_scumm> i am admin i should have the riht to delete it
<ardchoille> ;)
<chris_scumm> icant mouint my ipod!
<chris_scumm> i want to delete it and recreate it
<intelikey> cat /etc/sudoers
<titanix88> hendaus: i understand u linked to a non existing directory.
<hendaus> yes
<ardchoille> chris_scumm: Correction: you are admin *when* you use sudo ;)
<intelikey> don't flood  i don't need to see it.
<chris_scumm> ok
<rothchild> chris_scumm if you've installed that ipod lib thingy you should be able to do it all with amarok
<titanix88> hendaus: " cd /usr/src/" "ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 linux"
<intelikey> i still have to run. lordgrunt luck with it.  i'm sure you'll be able to get it all stright from the cd.
<lordgrunt> thanks anyway. cu
<lordgrunt> ahh, to late
<secret> hey guys is this Konversation only designed for linux related channels?
<hendaus> titanix88:  ln: creating symbolic link `linux' to `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20': File exists
<secret> I can't get music channels etc
<PhinnFort> what provides the "Xi" library?
<PhinnFort> I get this while trying to compile a game: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXi"
<ardchoille> secret: You'd have to add the new networks/channels to the server list.
<neongrau> my system colors in kde get reset after each start of kde, anyone any idea how i can fix that?
<hendaus> titanix88: ?
<chris_scumm> sytill dont want to mount!
<titanix88> hendaus: now"ls -l  /lib/modules/{your_kernel_version}/"you can get the kernel version using "uname -r"
<titanix88> hendaus: paste it
<chris_scumm> what is the command to del a file in the consol
<ryanakca> chris_scumm: rm filename
<bcasanov> Hi!
<chris_scumm> ok :)
<chris_scumm> cant work
<chris_scumm> it says "..."is a directory
<ardchoille> titanix88 , hendaus: ls -l  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/  will work too
<AutoMatriX> chris_scumm: try rmdir
<chris_scumm> oki
<chris_scumm> :)
<titanix88> ardchoille: thnx didn't know that
<hendaus> titanix88:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22732/
<ricardo_> hi anyone knows how can i resize a ext3 partition? on qtparted the resize option appears disabled
<ardchoille> ricardo_: Did you launch qtparted using kdesu ?
<AutoMatriX> ricardo: did you unmount that partition ?
<ricardo_> yes i run like root, and i haven't mounted
<ricardo_> *unmounted
<ricardo_> but i run the livecd, and there the partition is unmounted and the result is the same
<AutoMatriX> ricardo: I'm doing the dirty way by resizing it with a live disk ... but there should be some other way
<ricardo_> but I even with the livecd can't
<gan|y|med> hi
<tony_> does anyone know how to install the gnome app installer on kubuntu?
<ricardo_> tony_: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<titanix88> hendaus: "cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/" "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux build"
<simpsonrb> I need some networking help. I was trying to uninstall the knetworkmanager and accedentally uninstalled knetworkconf with it (in adept).  Now I can't connect to the net (obviously) and am unable to get the packages back...any help?
<tony_> someone did it for me at work but now I want to do it at home and I can't remember how
<tony_> something like sudo apt-get intall gnome-installer, but that doesn't work
<gan|y|med> i have problems compiling/modprobing fglrx with envy (using feisty, kernel 2.6.21). i found this thread that solves the problem with compiling fglrx - http://www.phoronix.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-1033.html
<gan|y|med> but now i cannot modprobe it: 'fglrx: Unknown symbol paravirt_ops'
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok
<gan|y|med> i googled it, but couldn't find anything. any ideas?
<titanix88> hendaus: paste it pls
<tony_>  thanx ricardo_, I remembered the app name was something like gnome-installer, but I'll give that a try
<hendaus> titanix88:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22734/
<ricardo_> tony_: np
<gan|y|med> any ideas what this error means? 'fglrx: Unknown symbol paravirt_ops'
<titanix88> hendaus: one mistake.do this"cd /usr/src/" "rm linux" "ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 linux"
<simpsonrb> can you configure tcp/ip settings manually without knetworkmanager or knetworkconf?
<hendaus> titanix88: rm: cannot remove `linux': Permission denied
<titanix88> hendaus: one mistake.do this"cd /usr/src/" "sudo rm linux" "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 linux"
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok
<titanix88> hendaus: "cd /usr/local/src/gnokii-0.6.16/patches/kernel_2.6/"
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok
<titanix88> hendaus:"sudo ./configure"
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok
<typedestereo> what's the correct syntax for chmod?
<titanix88> hendaus: "sudo make"
<hendaus> titanix88:  brb , lunch time
<typedestereo> sudo chmod rwe (user) isn't valid?
<gan|y|med> so any experience with running fglrx on a new kernel (2.6.21)???
<gan|y|med> pls?
<hendaus> i reback for you :)
<titanix88> hendaus: to me?
<hendaus> titanix88:  when i type sudo make --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22738/
<hendaus> brb
<titanix88> hendaus: "sudo make install"
<LuCarD> hi
<typedestereo> er
<typedestereo> *sudo chmod --rwe (user) (file)
<LuCarD> somebody helpme with installation of VGA?
<sercik> Hi LuCarD what do you need?
<gan|y|med> nobody has ever tried kernel 2.6.21 with ati drivers?? i cannot believe this
<simpsonrb> Could somebody help me with network problems?
<LuCarD> hey sercik
<nightcall> hello I have a soundblaster live PCI card detected by the emu10k alsa module.  I can't get recording via microphone to work although playback works, I try arecord tmp.wav and speak and nothing is recorded.  In alsamixer the mic device is not muted, any ideas?
<nightcall> simpsonrb what problem?
<sercik> hey LuCarD!
<gan|y|med> nightcall: did you try the 200cb boost setting
<gan|y|med> ?
<LuCarD> i cant installing my VGA
<swimmerino88> hello!how can i correct this little problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22737/   ?
<LuCarD> i cant installing my VGA
<nightcall> gan|y|med well I did enable the mic boost but then I hear the mic in my ear constantly whether I'm in a sound app or not
<sercik> Which is your VGA? od which problem do you have?
<simpsonrb> thanks nightcall.  I was having problems with knetworkmanager and decided to uninstall it and reinstall.  however, in my haste i accidentally uninstalled knetworkconf too (in adept). Now i cannot reconnect to the net and reinstall the packages
<LuCarD> ATI x800 GTO
<chris_scumm> my ipod mounts perfectly now
<chris_scumm> :D
<simpsonrb> when i tried to get the knetworkconf.deb, it gave me errors when trying to install
<LuCarD> acelaration graf and 3D
<typedestereo> why is does this line have invalid syntax: sudo chmod --rwe (user0 (file)?
<nightcall> simpsonrb sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces; edit that to get back online then reinstall
<sercik> i ahve a nvidia so i can't help you much!
<sanelson_> splendid - can play realplayer files with mplayer; how can I get this functionality in amorak / kaffeine?
<sercik> but have you followed some guide?
<LuCarD> hehehe
<gan|y|med> nightcall: but can you record this way?
<nightcall> no, I can only hear it in my headset
<sercik> for ati i know there is fglrx
<swimmerino88> j/ #ubuntu-es
<simpsonrb> thanks nightcall
<titanix88> hendaus: there?
<gan|y|med> LuCarD: what do you need?
<sercik> and i have red that there is a good support for linux
<LuCarD> hmmm
<ardchoille> typedestereo: You want the file to have read,write and execute privs for the owner? Or the group and others too?
<chris_scumm> now can someone help me to install cool fonts?
<LuCarD> i try
<chris_scumm> :d
<gan|y|med> chris_scumm: use kcontrol??
<rc> merhaba
<typedestereo> ardchoille: for a given user
<nightcall> chris_scumm apt-cache search fonts | grep ttf; sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<chris_scumm> kind of like the same as in win xp i guess
<gan|y|med> pardon, you are kidding?
<chris_scumm> i dl them and then install them
<typedestereo> it's actually the /etc/hosts file
<nightcall> then you are looking for the microsoft true type fonts, you can only install them if you are liscensed to
<simpsonrb> nightcall...thanks, it worked like a charm!
<chris_scumm> no im looking for free and  open fonts
<rc> i'm speak turkish turkish channel ??
<gan|y|med> yeah, how can i get times, the times new roman replacement?
<gan|y|med> it used to be in ooo
<ardchoille> typedestereo: The /etc/hosts file only needs 644:  sudo chmod 644 /etc/hosts
<typedestereo> because I need to add a certain server to it, and I can't do that without changing permissions
<typedestereo> ah
<typedestereo> ok
<trakinas> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<gan|y|med> closed source + gpl kernel = bad combination
<ardchoille> typedestereo: You can edit that file in a text editor using sudo: either: sudo vim /etc/hosts   or   kdesu kate /etc/hosts
<typedestereo> thanks
<gan|y|med> i am going to try 2.6.20-12 now
<rc_> hello turkish channel help me i'm turkhis
<trakinas> I left it downloading to come back here almost 12hours after to see a License window from Sun (which means: no other package wer installed) and to receive a msg that it couldnt finish the process cause it probably would broke other packages... :(
<trakinas> i hate apt! >(
<trakinas> heheheheh
<titanix88> hendaus: there?
<trakinas> "j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin" is causing the error...
<marko_> is there now gutsy gibbon realase
<ardchoille> Not yet
<trakinas> hmmmm... it depends on j2re1.4
<ardchoille> marko_: If they continue to follow the 6 onth release ycle, Gutsy shold be released in October.
<illriginal> Does anyone know if Belkin's USB Wireless Adapter is compatible with Ubuntu Feisty?
<marko_> yes but i heard that somebody is using gutsy now
<marko_> some realy pre aplha
<ardchoille> Yeah
<illriginal> it is?
<ardchoille> marko_: Probably testers
<marko_> ok
<illriginal> should it automatically recognize the usb wireless adapter? Or do I need to manually configure Ubuntu for it to recognize my usb wireless adapter?
<Aresilek> hello
<Aresilek> Does anyone know about Planeshift in here?
<derrin> Hi!  Can anyone help me to get the mic working with kubuntu feisty on a thinkpad z61m?
<illriginal> Does anyone know if Belkin's USB Wireless Adapter is compatible with Ubuntu Feisty?
<adi_> check /var/log/messages and see how the device is recognized
<ardchoille> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ardchoille> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Aresilek> !planeshift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<illriginal> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> illriginal: You might check those two pages
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<[4K^Javax] > <mTw|forever> free blowjobs here
<trakinas> I have to intall blackdown java to make the java plugin for firefox work. but, Ive installed the JDK yestarday. Wont Blackdown and the Sun JRE conflict?
<simpsonrb> Could someone help me with a wireless problem (probably a common one)?
<trakinas> simpsonrb: just ask.
<deichgraf> moin
<illriginal> ardchoille... great pages man!! thanks again!
<illriginal> i gotta ruN!
<jacobnix> hello
<jacobnix> guys
<jacobnix> a hava a problema
* hendaus is back
<hendaus> titanix88:  back for u
<trakinas> jacobnix: just ask
<jacobnix> i have installed ubuntu gnome desktop FEISTY , but i finished of install Kubuntu from synaptic, but when i choose de KDE session from GDM
<titanix88> hendaus: the way we tried was not recommended in gnokii site. but there is another way
<jacobnix> when  KDE start
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok
<jacobnix> doesnt appear
<titanix88> hendaus: "sudo aptitude install libusb-dev libusb++-dev"
<jacobnix> KDE PANEL
<jacobnix> MENU
<jacobnix> nothing
<hendaus> titanix88:  i just type sudo make, but sudo make install not
<trakinas> hmmmm.... Blackdown java DOES conflicts with Sun. Well... I will do what i have to (college work using bluej) and them I remove Sun's and install Blackdown.
<simpsonrb> I am using a linksys wmp54g 4.1, which according to Ubuntu works in feisty.  However knetworkmanager doesn't list any wireless networks from the systray, and when i use the manual config it does not connect
<titanix88> hendaus: u get it again configure, make, make install
<jacobnix> why KDE MENU , AND KDE PANEL AND MORE KDE STUFF DOESNT APPEAR WHEN I START KDE
<ardchoille> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hendaus> titanix88:  done
<jacobnix> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> jacobnix: ubotu is a bot
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jacobnix> ahhhh sorry
<hendaus> titanix88:  ok i type sudo make and i got the same error
<jacobnix> but i have this problem , i dont know why kde doesnt load
<jacobnix> only appear a background
<jacobnix> kde background
<jacobnix> and i make right click and appear contextual menu
<jacobnix> but doesnt appear kde bar, kde menu , kde panel, nothing
<titanix88> hendaus: not in patch directory."cd /usr/local/src/gnokii.../" "sudo ./configure " "sudo make" "sudo make install"
<jacobnix> someone knows whye
<jacobnix> ?
<ardchoille> jacobnix: When you log into kde and press alt+F1, do you get a run dialog?
<ardchoille> jacobnix: Sorry, alt+f2
<intelikey> svgatextmode issue   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/36913
<hendaus> titanix88:  bash: cd: /usr/local/src/gnokii.../: No such file or directory
<jacobnix> ardchiolle : one moment please
<titanix88> hendaus: not in patch directory."cd /usr/local/src/gnokii-0.6.16/" "sudo ./configure " "sudo make" "sudo make install"
<alesan> re
<alesan> how do I setup my kubuntu to allow X connections from remote hosts?
<alesan> I think the server itself is started with somehting like to disable tcp connections
<hendaus> titanix88:  done
<jacobnix> im here
<jacobnix> alf-2 works
<jacobnix> alt-F2 works
<sercik> someone here uses xmame??
<jacobnix> yes
<ardchoille> jacobnix: Ok, you can type in 'konsole' (without quotes) to get a terminal, then type 'dcop kicker default restart' (without quotes) to restart the panel and see if there is any error output
<jacobnix> i contributed with the mame project and i add metal slug 4 in mame
<brandie> how do i edit my xorg.conf file in kubuntu
<sercik> i have a lot of games that works good on mame32 windows but i'm tryimg to start some in linux with xmame and they don't start
* intelikey is not really back yet.
<ardchoille> jacobnix: Type the dcop stuff in the terminal
<jacobnix> ardchoille : ok
<sercik> brandie: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brandie> tanks
<brandie> thanks
<trakinas> sercik: do you have the BIOS?
<sercik> but do a backup copy first
<trakinas> for those games you want to play...
<sercik> i have it on the same folder that rom
<titanix88> hendaus:grab the text http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22745/ & insert it in a new file named .gnokiirc & place it in ur home folder.plug the phone & start xgnokii
* trakinas out to eat smth... 
<jacobnix> ardchoille
<ardchoille> Yes?
<jacobnix> when typed dcop kicker default restart         ,,,, says call failed
<ardchoille> jacobnix: In the terminal, type: dcop --list-sessions
<intelikey> ok.  i think i'm back now.
<titanix88> hendaus: did u do that?
<hendaus> titanix88:  first i open it , copy and paste where? in a .txt
<jacobnix> ardchoille : says this message ERROR: The --list-sessions option can only be used with the --user or
<jacobnix> --all-users options!
<nahemoth__> How can I install the file "amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package"
<intelikey> .package ???
<nahemoth__> yea
<ardchoille> jacobnix: Ok, it seems the help file is in error.
<nahemoth__> in their site, they say distrubition independent installer
<nahemoth__> so
<intelikey> i've never seen a   .package   file
<jacobnix> arcoille: dcop --list-sessions --user israel
<nahemoth__> ok
<jacobnix> works
<titanix88> hendaus: open kate.paste it there & save as ".gnokiirc" in ur home.
<jacobnix> archoille: Active sessions for user /home/israel :
<jacobnix>   .DCOPserver_feisty__0
<hendaus> ok
<intelikey> nahemoth__ try   sh amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package
<adi_> guys i have kinda of a stupid question i have a folder with icons and i dont remember where i put in in ubuntu 7.04
<jacobnix> ardchoille : i am israel user
<intelikey> or sudo ^
<ardchoille> jacobnix: Ok, I was thinking it was a dcop error, but it isn't.
<Aresilek> how do i telnet to an unusall port?
<hendaus> titanix88:  done
<intelikey> adi_ it's worse than you think.   that's not even a question.
<jacobnix> arcchoille how uninstall one deb package in kubunutu
<adi_> i know:)
<hendaus> titanix88:  open xgnokii from terminal?
<adi_> oh got it thx anyways:)
<ardchoille> jacobnix: sudo apt-get remove package_name
<intelikey> adi_  find / -iname *somefilename*
<titanix88> hendaus: first try"gnokii --identify"
<intelikey> ffr
<adi_> i got it thx
<jacobnix> ardchoille: but i rename the deb package and i installed with dpkg -i package.deb
<intelikey> so anyone have a clue-by-four as to why i can't get 80x25 in svgatextmode ?
<titanix88> hendaus: does it says anything?
<hendaus> titanix88: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22749/
<jacobnix> how uninstall the deb package....
<kulaga> hey, i have a question can someone help with eggdrop and ubuntu?
<kulaga> it seems the eggdrop can't find the tcl scripts
<intelikey> jacobnix apt-get remove name          or what ever package manager frontend you like.
<Sleepy_Coder> brb. :p
<ardchoille> jacobnix: I believe it's sudo dpkg -r package.deb
<intelikey> ardchoille you should use a frontend that will check dependancies.
<intelikey> like apt aptitude or dselect
<ardchoille> intelikey: ?
<ardchoille> !! jacobnix!! ardchoille: but i rename the deb package and i installed with dpkg -i package.deb
<ardchoille> intelikey: Sorry, he asked how to remove a .deb that he renamed and installed locally, so I answered with that.
<jacobnix> guys dont fight
<jacobnix> ardchoille th package that i installed is kickeroff new kde menu
<ReMiiRuru> What package do I have to install to have openGL support without 3D acceleration?
<intelikey> ardchoille yes i see all that.  but anything installed with dpkg can and in most all cases should be removed using a frontend  so that you don't break deps and trubble the package database
<jacobnix> i download from kde-apss.org
<jrick> i need some help install updates in my kubuntu instalation.  Whenever I try to update with Adept, it gives me an error.  I tried to update with the terminal, but it still doesn't work.
<jrick> Here's the output:
<jrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22751/
<ardchoille> jacobnix: That could be the reason why your kicker isn't starting as it should.
<jrick> uh, nvm.  i have to go now
<jacobnix> ardchoille :...yes is probably that yes
<jrick> i'll ask later
<jacobnix> the i ask how to uninistall this package
<alesan> how do I add a repository from the command line?
<ardchoille> intelikey: I'll remember that.
<intelikey> alesan edit the file.   /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> alesan nano is the default editor so    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sercik> oh incredible i have solved problems with mame
<alesan> intelikey, isn't there a non-interactive way?
<hendaus> titanix88: did u read the pastebin?
<intelikey> alesan sure.
<alesan> intelikey, I'd rather use vim
<titanix88> hendaus: try this as .gnokiirc & do that again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22752/
<ReMiiRuru> What package do I install for openGL/how do I get openGL support?
<alesan> but as I'm explaining how to do via email I feel safer if theer is a simpler list of commands :)
<sercik> i don't know why but my roms all all written like QWEFRYY and sdlmame want it qwefryy it is possible to rename it automatically?
<jacobnix> when i type kicker in kubuntu terminal
<intelikey> alesan echo "string for your repo" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<jacobnix> kicker
<jacobnix> says this message
<sercik> Hi Admiral_Chicago!!
<jacobnix> error while loading shared libraries: liblazy.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<intelikey> alesan is that "non-interactive" enough ?
<sercik> Hi fdoving!
<alesan> intelikey, oh ok I thought it was a dpkg or similar command
<alesan> why do you use tee instead of >> ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: That's a little *too* non-interactive for me, lol
<titanix88> hendaus:
<intelikey> alesan because the terminal/console owned by a user can't redirrect to a root owned file
<jacobnix> how uninstall the package QT Kickoff 3.5.7
<jacobnix> witout affect other dependencies
<intelikey> alesan test this.     sudo echo boot > /test
<sercik> it is possible to automatically rename files that are written in capital letters?
<simpsonrb> could someone help with a video problem?  I am trying to run my monitor @ 1920x1080 on my radeon9600, but the display settings only go as high as 1280x1024.  I have edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add the resolution to the list, but didn't work.  I have added other resolutions (1920x1200 and 2560x1024), however only 1920x1200 was available, along with several other resolutions that i did not add to the list...any clue?
<intelikey> sercik script it.
<sercik> intelikey: i'm not good can you help me??
<Meglo> I LOST THE GAME
<ardchoille> sercik: Are you sure you want to do that being that Linux is case-sensitive? Ex. /etc/x11 doesn't exist, but /etc/X11 does
<sercik> ardchoille: the problem is this linux is case sensitive
<intelikey> sercik something like:   find ./ -iname *[A-Z] * -exec echo '{}' \; | while read Q ;do mv "$Q" "`echo "$Q" | tr "[A-Z] " "[a-z] "`" ;done
<sercik> and i have more than 3000 roms all written in capital letters
<intelikey> sercik note that's recursive
<fdoving> sercik: to lowercase you mean? perls provides the rename command. 'rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *.rom
<fdoving> '
<sercik> fdoving: you are my save
<sercik> i need to transform capital to lowercase
<Dhraakellian> woah, wait, what?
<Dhraakellian> kubuntu doesn't ship with an ssh server installed?
* Dhraakellian blinks
<intelikey> no
<fdoving> Dhraakellian: no, i belive it's on the cd, but not installed.
<cWolfe> apt-get install <whatever you want buddy>
<Dhraakellian> yeah, I know
<Dhraakellian> I was just surprised
<cWolfe> :)
<nahemoth> why do I get an error message such like this  http://rafb.net/p/eZW09X16.html
<MaTiAz> Hmm, Kubuntu doesn't seem so bad after all
<fdoving> nahemoth: you
<hakaisou> Welcome to the light MaTiAz
<fdoving> nahemoth: sorry, you're missing the build-essential package.
<hendaus> titanix88:  did u read  the pastebin the new one?
<nahemoth> what 's the name of this package, can I install it?
<MaTiAz> I've usually had mostly negative experiences with Linux on other distros but Kubuntu is working fine for me :)
<MaTiAz> hakaisou: Thanks :)
<fdoving> nahemoth: build-essential is the name, yes, you can install it.
<nahemoth> ok thanks
<intelikey> fdoving ever play with svgatextmode any ?
<hakaisou> I LOVE figuring out terminal commands on the first try
<alesan> how can I see the loads of the cores of my dualcore CPU?
<alesan> is "top" giving me that info?
<intelikey> alesan in kde  alt+esc   isn't it ?
<fdoving> intelikey: probably, a few years ago, around the same time i thought framebuffers at 1600x1200 was cool. now i just find it slow and useless.
<brandie> how do i manually change my color depth i'm getting a bunch of crazy artifacts
<fdoving> alesan: i highly recommend 'htop' (need to be installed).
<alesan> intelikey, mh? what alt+esc should do?
<intelikey> fdoving hehhe.  ok.  well i found an oddity with my hardware.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/36914
<Dhraakellian> okay, sshd installed
<Dhraakellian> now, next problem
<Dhraakellian> I can't seem to get games and such to work.
<intelikey> it seems that i can't use 80x25 after running stm    i can boot there but not stm to there
<Dhraakellian> when I try to run glxgears, it tells me:
<Dhraakellian> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dhraakellian> http://rafb.net/p/ef2XLQ74.html <--my xorg.conf
<MaTiAz> hakaisou: Messing around with terminal is kinda fun :)
<hakaisou> !libjack.so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjack.so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dhraakellian> geforce2 MX 400, nvidia-legacy drivers, 19" IBM 6557 P92 monitor
<hakaisou> hmmm
<hakaisou> does anyone recognize libjack.so offhand?
<intelikey> !find libjack
<ubotu> Found: libjack0.100.0-0, libjack0.100.0-dev, libjackasyn-dev, libjackasyn0
<hakaisou> aha!  thanks
<titanix88_> hedaus: did it work? paste it
<hakaisou> !libjackasyn0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjackasyn0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<titanix88_> hendaus: did it work? paste it
<hendaus> titanix88:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22756/
<titanix88_> hendaus: try "xgnokii"
<hendaus> titanix88_:  how can i open gnokii
<theshadow> can anyone tell me what the # m h dom mon dow user  command
<hendaus> titanix88_:  how can i open xgnokii
<theshadow> means in the crontab file?
<catchat> Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show the GLX module being loaded?
<titanix88_> hendaus: "xgnokii"
<intelikey> theshadow man crontab can
<ardchoille> theshadow: http://imacgregor.com/pmwiki.php?n=Linux.CrontabTutorial
<brandie> how do i manually change my color depth
<theshadow> intelikey: no, no it didn't
<theshadow> otherwise I wouldn't have aksed
<theshadow> asked
<nahemoth> what's the problem here http://rafb.net/p/NuU8Pq40.html
<theshadow> ardchoille: ty
<Dhraakellian> brandie: in xorg.conf, I think it's Section "Screen", Subsection "Display"
<intelikey> theshadow i think so.   man 5 crontab
<Dhraakellian> and the depth line under that
<intelikey> theshadow  or  man -a crontab
<hendaus> titanix88_:  it opens and close
* Dhraakellian wonders wtf the problem with his xorg setup is
<brandie> when i did the line to edit my xorg,conf it comes up blank
<brandie> like i'm making a new file
<Dhraakellian> ah
<hakaisou> hey cool
<Dhraakellian> /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<hakaisou> that libjack lets wine make a virtual desktop window
<hendaus> titanix88_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22758/
<MaTiAz> hakaisou: Whoa, cool, how?
<kulaga> anyone good with eggdrop?
<ardchoille> brandie: Did you try to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?  The "X" is uppercase.
<kulaga> an TCL?
<kulaga> ..
<kulaga> and
<brandie> oh i bet that is it which one do i do
<intelikey> theshadow don't forget there are often more than one page.    man man
<ardchoille> brandie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dhraakellian> http://rafb.net/p/ef2XLQ74.html <--my xorg.conf.  When I run glxgears, I get the following:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<brandie> let me try
<Dhraakellian> anyone see why this would be?
<Dhraakellian> geforce2 MX 400, nvidia-legacy drivers, 19" IBM 6557 P92 monitor
<hakaisou> you got wine installed?
<intelikey> in the fridge
<hakaisou> MaTiAz
<catchat> Dhraakellian: Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show GLX being loaded?
<brandie> u rock but a new problem there are so many artifacts i can't tell how to save a exit
<MaTiAz> hakaisou: Yeah
<ardchoille> intelikey: hahaha
<hakaisou> intelikey:  haha
<hakaisou> ok then
<fdoving> Dhraakellian: try Load instead of load, capital L on line 37 and 38.
<Dhraakellian> $ grep glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dhraakellian> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<Dhraakellian> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<Dhraakellian> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<Dhraakellian> I have not, to my knowledge, actually hand-edited this file at all
<hakaisou> just apt-get install libjackasyn-dev, install all the stuff it suggests, then run winecfg and turn on virtual desktop
<ardchoille> intelikey: Are you an op for this channel?
<MaTiAz> hakaisou: All right :)
<fdoving> Dhraakellian: ok, nevermind then, it looks like it loaded.
<intelikey> ardchoille no
<ardchoille> intelikey: You should be, you have a good attitude.
<Dhraakellian> fdoving: nevertheless, it doesn't work
<intelikey> ardchoille was offered.   i don't want it.   thanks just the same.
<brandie> in gnu nano how do u save and exit
* Dhraakellian wonders wtfeisty is wrong here
<fdoving> brandie: ctrl+x
<brandie> thanks
<Dhraakellian> :wq!
<pmcdonnell> Has anyone else had trouble with the flash player plugin in feisty?  Often it crashes when trying to navigate away from a page which had a flash object on it.  This happens in both firefox and konq.  Is this a known problem?
<intelikey> besides i got banned for about a month from #ubuntu for telling one of the big wheels that he was wrong (doesn't matter that he was, just that i said so...)
<MaTiAz> Hmm
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<MaTiAz> Is there any way to minimize apps running in wine to tray?
<kulaga> dammmmmmmmmmmn
<MaTiAz> Currently uTorrent is showing up in tray AND taskbar
<MaTiAz> Kinda annoying :|
<kulaga> how do i set up TCL scripts on ubuntu?
* Dhraakellian tries to remember how to totally start over with autodetection and such for xorg.conf
<catchat> Dhrakellian: Open a terminal session and type xdpyinfo. Does GLX show there?
<Dhraakellian> $ xdpyinfo | grep glx
<Dhraakellian> $
<Dhraakellian> NV-GLX
<brandie> yes!!! that fixed thanks to everyone that helped me
<intelikey> Dhraakellian like move /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and run dpkg-recongifure xserver-xorg ?
<brandie> peace out!
<Dhraakellian> intelikey: that sounds like an idea
<ardchoille> intelikey: Sounds like someone's feelings got hurt, it was a bad reason to ban.
<ubuntu_> Hello, i'm new with Linux, Do you know a French channel please ?
<steveire_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubuntu_> ok thx
<intelikey> ardchoille it's ok,  i got over it    hehhe
<ubuntu_> Salut
<Dhraakellian> intelikey: safe to do while X is running, or should I drop down to terminal first?
<intelikey> oh you meant him....    :)
<intelikey> Dhraakellian yes safe it is.
<intelikey> Dhraakellian xorg does not write there and only reads on startup
<steveire_> Hey. Can someone point me to the help page to install AMPhp. I remember having to configure mysql, but don't remember what I did.
<intelikey> !lamp | steveire_
<ubotu> steveire_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> that ?
<intelikey> ardchoille and of all things  it was as simple as     sudo -i == sudo su -      he said no.  i said yes.   same resulting shell.   so he banned me.
<steveire> intelikey: Probably. I think the page needs to be updates
<intelikey> steveire i don't doubt that.
<hendaus> titanix88_:  are u there?
<manwithaface> intelikey: never figured out how to rebuild initramfs, so i just re-installed
<intelikey> manwithaface oh my!       sorry to hear that.    but did that fix it ?
<steveire> I only want the amp setup on my laptop to try out some cmses etc. Do you know of a better guide?
<_titanix88_> hendaus: try this last paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22763/ as .gnokiirc
<fdoving> steveire: to install lamp?
<ardchoille> intelikey: lol
<manwithaface> intelikey: yeah, i have my /home/ on a separate partition, so minimal data loss
<intelikey> steveire ! i   i'm netwqork illiterate
<steveire> intelikey: Hmmm, me tooo
<intelikey> manwithaface well there was a time in the past when i used to boast that i reloaded twice a week whether i needed to or not.  so maybe it's not so bad.....
<_titanix88_> hendaus:
<manwithaface> lol
<hendaus> _titanix88_:  :(
<hendaus> _titanix88_:  it opens and then quit
<_titanix88_> hendaus: what does it say?
<intelikey> i do have a box i use that i loaded hoary on and it's still got it tho..... that's what 2 years now ?
<_titanix88_> hendaus: last time paste it :(
<hendaus> _titanix88_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22764/
<lordgrunt_> hi again
<lordgrunt_> intelikey, i restored root pasword, it works, but sudo is broken.
<intelikey> so did you get it fixed ?
<intelikey> ok
<lordgrunt_> as you said, from chrooting
<_titanix88_> hendaus: i give up. move to #gnokii
<hendaus> ok
<intelikey> lets see the sudoers file     cat /etc/sudoers ;groups     and pastebin the output
<lordgrunt_> i suppose i need to wait for update of sudo or something
<intelikey> lordgrunt_ ^
<lordgrunt_> http://pastebin.ca/514674
<Nivuahc> would someone be so kind as to tell me the best method for upgrade to Feisty from Edgy?
<intelikey> ok but where is the last line     groups
<fdoving> !upgrade | nivuahc
<ubotu> nivuahc: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<_StefanS_> Nivuahc: check http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php
<intelikey> lordgrunt_ better yet, lets see     cat /etc/group
<lordgrunt_> groups contained only root
<intelikey> ok that's the problem
<Nivuahc> danke
<intelikey> you have to add your self to the 'admin' group
<secret> how do we open .bin files?
<lordgrunt_> usermod -G admin ziemo?
* intelikey doesn't know why he's helping restore "root jr."   seeing that he despises the concept.
<intelikey> yeah
<lupul> does anybody know what do i have to install in order to show my cpu temperature in superkaramba?
<secret> How do I install RealPlayerGold10.bin?
<secret> Can someone help?^
<lordgrunt_> weird but works
<lordgrunt_> sudo back on tracks :)
<lordgrunt_> most probably my last modification messed something in groups
<intelikey> secret try sudo sh RealPlayerGold10.bin
<secret> sh: Can't open RealPlayerGold10.bin
<secret> How do I get real player on my system people?
<intelikey> lordgrunt_ not wierd.   look again at your sudoers file.   root (user) is allowed to do all    and  %admin (group) is allowed to do all with a password
<secret> I want to watch streaming real videos...
<Dhraakellian> well...
<secret> Is helix player the real player?
<Dhraakellian> that didn't work
<lordgrunt_> weird i mean that my last change waas supposed to add me to group ftpuser. looks like i removed all other groups
<Dhraakellian> secret: yes, on linux, realplayer = helix plus more codecs
<Dhraakellian> ow... not only does glx still not work, I'm now at 60Hz
<secret> but I can't watch streaming .rm files with helix friend? whats goin on?
<intelikey> lordgrunt_ ah yes that.   i know one shouldn't but i normally edit /etc/group dirrectly.
* Dhraakellian restores the old xorg.conf
<Dhraakellian> secret: codecs
<secret> soooooo ok, how would I get these codecs?
<Dhraakellian> maybe helix doesn't come with the Real codecs by default (although I would expect it to)
<Dhraakellian> or maybe kubuntu just doesn't install them by default
<Dhraakellian> !restricted codecs
<lordgrunt_> by the way, command to append group to list of groups for main user was in some installation guide for proftpd
<intelikey> Dhraakellian you have nvidia-glx enable     or what ever the command is ?
<Dhraakellian> secret: look for "restricted codecs" or "restricted formats" on the wiki
<intelikey> have ran %
<Dhraakellian> intelikey: I had before, iirc
<intelikey> hmmmm
<Dhraakellian> intelikey: or the kcontrol equivalent by switching to the nvidia driver instead of nv
<secret> ok listen, I have downloaded realplayergold10.bin from the real website, how do I install this player?
<Eli2> alguien en espanish?
<lordgrunt_> intelikey, thats why i didnt have the sound. i wasnt in group ;)
<intelikey> Dhraakellian i'm not the one to try to help there.  i can't install nvidia drivers just to learn how it all works    my card seems to not be supported...
<secret> everytime I go to one of those wiki sites, I get confused and it makes me want to reinstall windows.
<intelikey> lordgrunt_ yep.
<CatChat> Have you tried downloading the latest driver from Nvidia?
<Eli2> i need help
<Eli2> please
<secret> we all do friend
<Dhraakellian> okay, ouch... restoring the old xorg.conf before this gives me a headache
<BluesKaj> secret , select prperties on ralplayer.bin ,hightlihgt the name , selectall, copy, paste in the terminal after typing ./
<secret> okz
<lordgrunt_> hmm. usermod -G isnt the command then. whats the one to append group, not to just set this one
<Eli2> lol
<intelikey> lordgrunt_ a list of groups you probably wan in is    admin audio vidio disk media ..... seems like one more....
<Eli2> my resolution is 1024 and my computer has a widescreen monitor
<secret> bash: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: No such file or directory?
<secret> Eli2:
<secret> goto system tools
<Dhraakellian> question: how the frell can people stand 60Hz?
<secret> then monitor
<erich_> halo
<intelikey> lordgrunt_ sudo usermod -g `whoami` -G comma,seperated,list `whoami`
<secret> click administrator mode
<secret> then change it
<lordgrunt_> intelikey, thanks for all your help. you're the boss :D cya
<erich_> by by
<intelikey> Dhraakellian hmmm they can't ?
<Dhraakellian> just for that long there, I was getting a headache
<intelikey> Dhraakellian i use consoles 99% of the time.  but not at 60Hz  85Hz console is pretty paletable
<Dhraakellian> intelikey: I could probably stand 60Hz for a mostly light-on-dark console
<Dhraakellian> longer than I could for X, at least
<intelikey> yeah.
<ardchoille> When I hilight a url in konsole and right click, is there a way to edit that context menu?
<ardchoille> Would be nice to have a "Open in web browser" entry in that menu.
<xGrantx> ugh
<xGrantx> every time a new popup window appears, the window manager keeps switching back to KDE
<xGrantx> from Beryl
<intelikey> ardchoille prolly.  but if you highlight then look at klipper what can you do there ?
<xGrantx> is there a way to stop it from switching?
<intelikey> you allow popup windows !    uuuh !
<ardchoille> intelikey: Yeah, been using klipper actions, but was wondering if there was another way
<intelikey> ardchoille like i said "prolly"  but not being a kde user i wouldn't know how.
<xGrantx> heh
<xGrantx> I wish I could just disable the KDE window manager completely
<luca> hi everyone
<marko> i have a problem with apt
<marko> http://pastie.caboo.se/65118
<luca> can someone answer to a simple, dirty question? Will Konqueror ever support xpi extension install?
<intelikey> xGrantx you probably can.    this is not at all the recommended way.  but one could mv the kwin executable and symlink to beryl's executable      might have to undo it from a console if it don't work for you.
<luca> because, it is the only and main reason for which I cannot avoid using the Fox instead of the Konqueror :)
<nuu> luca: better ask in #kde-devel
<marko> luca which plugins tou need
<luca> marko: a ton and an ounce, some of which are not hosted on the mozilla site :) for example a proxy plugin from my university, a search bar still from my university...or the biobar..the unplug and clipmarks plugins...
<luca> nuu thanks :I
<luca> :)
<Dinofly> luca: i don't think this is possible
<marko> it's easy to make seach bar in konqueror
<Dinofly> konqueror is too different from mozilla to support its extensions
<marko> go choose search engine and choose new
<xGrantx> intelikey: would I have to name the beryl exe the same as the kwin exe?
<intelikey> xGrantx might have to symlink them. yes.      sudo ln -s /path/to/beryl /usr/bin/kwin
<marko> why apt-get gives me an error with the oficial repos
<busfahrer> I noticed that Kubuntu's default font (in the menu etc) looks different from what I see when I install KDE on other distros. How is this achieved? (I'm not sure whether it's the font size, the font itself, or something else)
<intelikey> xGrantx and if it doesn't work for you    rm /usr/bin/kwin    and  move the real kwin back to /usr/bin/
<marko> busfahrer they changed the default settings
<luca> Dinofly ok thanks
<busfahrer> marko: Yes, but I would like to know which settings exactly, so I can try to reproduce that on other distros.
* intelikey 's linux dictionary says    DEFAULT : the stupid junk that you have to change before you can stand the new system.
<marko> go to kcontrol look & feel fonts
<pjotter> hi everybody
<intelikey> busfahrer the theeme ?
<pjotter> I have a question regarding firefox and medaplayers
<dr_willis> hmm
<pjotter> How can I make mozilla play videostream that on a pc, normally getsplayed by MS windows mediaplayer plugin?
<intelikey> whats up doc
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> Is there a substitute mediaplayer that can do that?
<imitation> pjotter: use vlc
<dr_willis> i perfer videos to not play in the browser. :)
<pjotter> I installed vlc
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<dr_willis> vlc has streaming features. and can play the streams..
<pjotter> some webpages have inline media streams, like on newssites etc..
<pjotter> That's trange..I installed vlc, but somehow firefox doesn't know that vlc is installed... should I tell vlc to make itself known to firefox or something?
<intelikey> yes and some web sights use flash,    but not if they want me to view them they don't...
<pjotter> do you know,by any chance, what I should do to make vlc work in firefox?
<pjotter> I'm looking at the preferences of vlc.. but no such thing as " firefox plugin"  or something
<intelikey> mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for Mozilla based on VLC
<pjotter> alright... aha...I should download and installit seperately then?
<intelikey> have no idea.  i'm not a ff fan either.
<pjotter> what don't you like about ff?
<intelikey> mostly everything.
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> what browser do you prefer?
<intelikey> but specifically it's bloated like a hippo
<pjotter> just curious... I haven't decided yet, which browser to use on kubuntu
<intelikey> elinks is what i use all time.
<fdoving> pjotter: konqueror is nice.
<intelikey> links2 -g   is ok.     dillo isn't bad.
<pjotter> yes,i saw konqueror...it's kind of like ff,isn't it?
<fdoving> once you get used to the webshortcuts and kios konqueror is the coolness.
<intelikey> have to admit i like konq loads better than ff        even if that does force me to agree in part with fdoving   :)
<fdoving> hah, i finally forced intelikey to almost agree with me!
* fdoving dances.
<intelikey> concuring in part, and desenting in part.
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey takes pictures of fdoving dancing on the table
<intelikey> this may come in handy later on.....
* fdoving pretends to be drunk to have an excuse.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ok you got me.    actually did that three letter reaction to that...
<hendaus> ardchoille:  bad day for me :(
<BluesKaj> so you guys use konqueror with media files etc .. did you embed a mediaplayer or is it installed by default ?
<hendaus> ardchoille:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22773/ <-- check this
<dr_willis> you normally install one of those media-plugin pakcages i thought
<BluesKaj> intelikey , see my question about konq?
<intelikey> BluesKaj ah  yeah.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> ok , justried it ...seems it use the xine engine
<intelikey> i don't   web media    and dialup don't belong in the same sentance
<BluesKaj> uses
<intelikey> and yes   libxine-extracodecs   or what ever the name is   will complete the package for you.
<intelikey> but for local media files i normally open them in a console     sox for sound   and vlc for vidio
<BluesKaj> yeah I have those , but I have Kaffeine setup as the default media palyer and it seems fine
<intelikey> yeah.     as i have often pointed out.  it's not about a "best" app   it's about personal choices and freedom.
<BluesKaj> yup, understood
<ardchoille> hendaus: What is gnokii?
<BluesKaj> oh pls not that again
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> Nevermind
<ardchoille> Tired of it BluesKaj, lol
<intelikey> i don't think it's again.... i think it's just more of the same.
<imagine> Havin several problems one with vim, when I press "i" if I use arrows to navigate it enters letter .... any idea to remove that annoying bug?
<BluesKaj> this isn't the place for cell phone discussions ...2 days of it was enuff ardchoille :)
<intelikey> different key map ?
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Totally agreed :)
<BluesKaj> semantics intelikey :)
#kubuntu 2008-05-19
<dru_>  "dude" :lspci ....please...identify your sound card
<dru_> :lspci
<armin_> does anybody know why my system didn't change the language even if I did apply it?
<illriginal> dru_ you're speakin to me?
<shaffy> can someone correct this .bashrc line?  alias flash="wine /0doubly/Stuff/re. utilities/wordflashreader.src/WordFlashReader-0.99.9.exe"
<daskReech> shaffy: use single quotes
<shaffy> daskReech: thanks.  :)
<dru_> lspci gives you your hardware info... but no i ment that for other dude
<illriginal> ah ok.. yeah I read above my comment lol
<shaffy> does an X-restart restart .bashrc?
<dru_> "dude" is this "you" http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<dru_> as in AC97 intel ?
<kuroryuu> shaffy: no
<shaffy> kuroryuu: ahhh... thank you.  :)
<kuroryuu> shaffy: restart your terminal app or just use the command bash
<dru_> (gotta love the cli alsa mixer) :D
<dru_> :alsamixer
<avihayb> how can I tell what's the best (linux) driver for my video card?
<dru_> yeah : okay "dudes"  :alsamixer  will show you whats muted
<ofo> salut les gars
<kuroryuu> avihayb: what kinda card is it?
<daskReech> ofo: hello
<ofo> bonne soirée les gars
<ofo> :p
<ofo> :)
<daskReech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<daskReech> or not
<shaffy> can someone tell me if there are any errors in this .bashrc line?  alias flash='wine /0doubly/Stuff/re. utilities/wordflashreader.src/WordFlashReader-0.99.9.exe'
<kuroryuu> shaffy: is the path correct?
<shaffy> kuroryuu: interesting.  it seems a i may need a set of double quotes around the pathname b/c it has a space in it
<shaffy> i'm going to try it out.
<shaffy> brb.
<daskReech> there is a space in the name ?
<marw> hello. http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main is in my list? how do i start update from kde 3.5 to 4?
<kuroryuu> marw: install kde4-core
<marw> sorry, got an error: install: missing destination file operand after `kde4-core'
<daskReech> marw: sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<shaffy> kuroryuu: still no luck :(
<marw> that is it. thank you.
<kuroryuu> shaffy: can you run the command without the alias?
<shaffy> kuroryuu: yes.  if i put wine "/0doubly/Stuff/re. utilities/wordflashreader.src/WordFlashReader-0.99.9.exe" into a shell, it executes.
<kuroryuu> shaffy: try alias flash='wine "/path"'
<shaffy> kuroryuu: i did, unfortunately.
<kuroryuu> shaffy: with single quotes around the alias and double around the path? try it again
<shaffy> kuroryuu: this is what i've tried:   alias flashr='wine "/0doubly/Stuff/re. utilities/wordflashreader.src/WordFlashReader-0.99.9.exe"'
<shaffy> *flash not flashr
<paolo> is there a good graphical html editor?
<kuroryuu> shaffy: try typing the alias line directly into the shell
<kuroryuu> paolo: quanta
<shaffy> kuroryuu: it worked!   but how come it won't launch as a run command??
<paolo> thnks kuroryuu
<enterusername> hi all
<kuroryuu> shaffy: I'm not sure what you mean, it won't work in alt+F2?
<enterusername> Does hardy work with ipod classics for ffmpeg?
<daskReech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shaffy> kuroryuu: no, it won't.  completely puzzled!
<enterusername> I notice psp is missing , I'm looking for a way to compile all codecs into ffmpeg and i dont nkow where to look
<enterusername> and im using ffmpeg
<kuroryuu> shaffy: have you tried restarting X?
<RuyalarPrensi> !slm
<ubottu> Factoid slm not found
<RuyalarPrensi> !selam
<ubottu> Factoid selam not found
<RuyalarPrensi> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shaffy> kuroryuu: i've restarted the entire machine several times.  i'm going to try changing the name of the alias and restart.  brb
<kuroryuu> shaffy: if that doesn't work try putting the line in .bash_login and restarting X
<daskReech> RuyalarPrensi: What are you looking for?
<enterusername> hi where can i find a complete ffmpeg codec compilation for hardy?
<shaffy> kuroryuu: thanks.  will try and brb.
<daskReech> enterusername: apt-get install ffmpeg ?
<enterusername> Does that have aac/h264/psp codecs
<daskReech> should
<enterusername> I did.. it doesnt appear to have psp. ill see if it has ipod
<daskReech> well psp is h264 as far as I know
<enterusername> how can i tell what codecs are in ffmpeg i forgot.
<RuyalarPrensi> !turk
<ubottu> Factoid turk not found
<RuyalarPrensi> !türk
<ubottu> Factoid türk not found
<RuyalarPrensi> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<daskReech> !tr
<enterusername> -formats :)
<ahmed> hi
<RuyalarPrensi> ahmet selamü
<RuyalarPrensi> !arabia
<ubottu> Factoid arabia not found
<RuyalarPrensi> !arabic
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<RuyalarPrensi> :D
<enterusername> hmm
<ahmed> yes
<enterusername> ffmpeg does have avid compiled into it for hardy
<enterusername> xvid even
<ahmed> il  ya  des arbes  ici ?
<ahmed> mmm  alors  je  quitte
<shaffy> kuroryuu: still no luck.
<shaffy> was it .bash_login that you told me to try it in?
<kuroryuu> shaffy: yes, but apparently you can't run aliases from alt+F2
<shaffy> kuroryuu: that's weird, b/c one of my other aliases works in alt+f2?
<kuroryuu> shaffy: then I'm stumped :P lol
<shaffy> kuroryuu: same here.  :)
<vonte> im running kubuntu 7.04 does anyone know how to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 without using a live cd
<vonte>  im running kubuntu 7.04 does anyone know how to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 without using a live cd
<kuroryuu> vonte: update-manager
<shadowbox_> hello
<shadowbox_> daskReech: hey man
<vonte> Kuoryuu: how do i get to update manager
<kuroryuu> vonte: open up console and run update-manager
<joshual> hey folks is there a kickoff repository for kubuntu?
<kuroryuu> vonte: *konsole
<daskReech> joshual: A what?
<joshual> daskReech: the opensuse menu in kde
<daskReech> joshual: Right what about it?
<joshual> daskReech: is there a repository for it for kubuntu?
<daskReech> !info kickoff
<daskReech> !kickoff
<ubottu> Package kickoff does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<joshual> hmm
<joshual> ok thx
<Jucato> it's not packaged for Kubuntu (by Kubuntu). you'll have to search in kde-apps.org or kde-look.org
<joshual> oh thanks
<netshark> hi yall
<daskReech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<netshark> i didn`t use linux for ages
<netshark> what does backports means ?
<daskReech> netshark: It means the package is from kubuntu+1 but made available for kubuntu
<netshark> umm didnt get it :p
<daskReech> netshark: you know kubuntu+1 ?
<netshark> do you mean like they took it from the old KDE and made modification to run on the KDE 4 ?
<daskReech> netshark: ha ha No :)
<netshark> no i don`t know kubuntu+1 :/
<daskReech> there are versions of Kubuntu
<daskReech>   Like Gutsy feisty hardy
<netshark> is it the old kubuntu or the new ?
<daskReech> or if you prefer 7.10 7.0 4 8.04
<daskReech> 7.04
<netshark> who is Gusty feisty hardy lol :p
<netshark> i wanna use ubuntu but there`s lots of ubuntus around dunno which one should i get :/
<netshark> thats why i`m still on Mandriva :/
<daskReech> netshark: When you say there are lots of Ubuntus what do you mean?
<daskReech> what is confusing you?
<netshark> which ubuntu to get :/
<Xbehave> netshark: are you on an old computer
<netshark> there`s Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu Eubuntu
<daskReech> netshark: as in ubuntu or Kubuntu etc ?
<netshark> not too old
<netshark> P4 3.06 HT
<daskReech> netshark: Well Edubuntu is for education. Are you teaching or in a learning environment ?
<Xbehave> netshark:  would you prefer a simple interface or one with options
<netshark> intel Motherboard
<netshark> Geforce FX5600
<netshark> no then the E is not for me
<daskReech> netshark: the rest are just different frontends
<kuroryuu> netshark: ubuntu if you like Gnome, kubuntu if you like KDE
<daskReech> Which ever one you like better
<daskReech> Gnome XFCE or KDE
<netshark> so i must get either Kubuntu to get the KDE desktop or the ubuntu if i wanna the GNOME
<netshark> KDE all the way man :p
<daskReech> netshark: Right
<daskReech> Then Welcome!!!
 * daskReech hugs netshark 
<Xbehave> yeah thats more than new enough for kubuntu or ubuntu? both gnome and kde are good interfaces, you can switch after a while, if you like options go with kde tho
 * netshark high five :)
<daskReech> hi five!
<netshark> ok kubuntu+1 what is this ?
<netshark> which one got KDE4 ?
<netshark> i am still on KDE 3.5.9
<daskReech> netshark: For mandriva you have 2006 2007 2008  Right ?
<netshark> didn`t try the KDE4 yet
<kuroryuu> netshark: you can get kde4 on any of them
<netshark> am on the latest distro
<netshark> Spring 2008 PowerPack
<netshark> got it from mininova lol :p
<Xbehave> kubuntu+1 will make computers explode atm probably best not to use it, kde4 isnt quite ready yet, but you can use it with kde3 apps
<daskReech> netshark: right so the next version of Mandriva to come out we would call mandriva+1
<netshark> aha
<netshark> +1 men the latest one
<netshark> just came out :)
<daskReech> netshark: no no means newer than the latest one
<Xbehave> no +1 is the one due out in 6 months
<daskReech> so mandriva+1 would be mandriva 2009
<netshark> like the RC1 - RC2
<netshark> sort of
<daskReech> netshark: Whenever. it's just the one that they are working on now for the future
<daskReech> netshark: So if they do a package there and then make it available for you to download now. That's a backport
<netshark> aha but it is still beta right ?
<enterusername> well 'EnterUserName hits the easy button." I sucessfully installed ffmpeg with all codecs :) with compiling.
<basy> hi whitch package i have to instal when i need to use fork(); command in my C++ application, plz?
<Xbehave> nope +1 isnt even alpha yet
<kuroryuu> have they decided what they're calling the next ubuntu version yet?
<daskReech> netshark: The overall thing? yes
<netshark> oh so that means use it then report to us right :1 i`ll test it for them right ?
<daskReech> Xbehave: He's trying to get the concept not the current state :)
<daskReech> assuming that netshark is a he
<Jucato> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<netshark> yeah he :p
<netshark> oh got it now :)
<netshark> so i must enable the backports because its a good thing but when something crash i report it then uninstall it immediately and get a stable not backport version :)
<daskReech> netshark: good man!
<netshark> man KDE4 owens MAC BIG TIME
<netshark> i`ve tested the MAC OSX 10.4 the Tiger distro
<netshark> it sucks big time its boring :(
<daskReech> So stable not crashing. Lots of options
<daskReech> I'd hate it too :)
<netshark> they say Leopard is better but nothing compares to Linux :)
<Xbehave> netshark: no backports is mainly for critical fixes,
<netshark> LINUX RULES !!! :)
<Xbehave> theres propose repository for untested software but even that is fairly stable
<netshark> Xbehave: like the auto updates in winsucks (windows) ?
<vale> salve
<netshark> kewl
<netshark> anyway guys which is the best MP3 player like Winamp ?
<Xbehave> netshark: yeah i think they backport some but mainly once they release a version  they stabalise it for a month then go on to the next version
<daskReech> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daskReech> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<netshark> xmms is working but it sucks i can`t read the fonts :(
<daskReech> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Xbehave> netshark: you can make xmms twice as big IIRC
<Xbehave> beep is also good
<netshark> Xbehave: it seems that i`ve only chosed the player itself i didn`t chose the other optional stuff :) i`ll see that thanks guys :)
<netshark> daskReech Xbehave thanks alot for the help guys :)
<Xbehave> np
<kuroryuu> ah, they have named the next release, Itrepid Ibex
<daskReech> netshark: beep is also good
<daskReech> kuroryuu: Yep
<o0Chris0o> does kubuntu have a version of winrar or something close to that?
<fildo\a> back.
<o0Chris0o> !welcome | fildo\a
<ubottu> fildo\a: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jucato> o0Chris0o: if you have rar and unrar installed, Ark can handle rar files
<kuroryuu> o0Chris0o: sudo apt-get install unrar rar
<o0Chris0o> ty ty
<daskReech> wait
<daskReech>  you can install rar now?
<Jucato> daskReech: "now"?
<Jucato> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.1-1 (hardy), package size 498 kB, installed size 1036 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<daskReech> Wasn't it restricted or you had to pay for it or something?
<daskReech>  it was in breezy
<Jucato> well it's still in multiverse if that's what you mean
<Jamenai> moin
<farchord> man, gotta admit, I'm happy to have found a mirror close to me for ubuntu repos.... ca.archive.ubuntu.com was getting dang'd slow
<epimeth> ahoy everybody!
<daskReech> hey
<eric> hey everyone - new to ubuntu this weekend - trying to figure out why im unable to move files into the File System folders
<epimeth> what up?
<epimeth> eric: where are you trying to copy them to, exactly
<epimeth> ?
<eric> epimeth: for example, wallpapers to the /usr/share/backgrounds or /theme folders
<epimeth> eric: you might not have permission to write to those folders
<daskReech> eric: You need to be root to write in there
<epimeth> eric: the filesystem is permission based, meaning that each folder has an owner part, a group part, and an "all users" part
<farchord> eric use sudo
<epimeth> each set of permissions has read, read, and execute
<farchord> *read, write and execute
<epimeth> so while you, as an "all users" user might have permission to read, and execute within certain folders, you might not have write permissions
<epimeth> yes, thanks daskReech
<epimeth> erm, farchord
<farchord> lol
<epimeth> so yes, you will probably want to use sudo... but you might just want to set write permission for that folder as it doesn't seem like those folders are that important
<farchord> epimeth: might be good to mention too, for wallpapers and themes, I do think you can sit it somewhere on your home dir, just not too sure on the specifics
<Jucato> epimeth: it's not a good idea to change permissions for system folders
<epimeth> Jucato: well I was waiting for him to reply before I gave him that warning
<epimeth> but seriously... the *background* folder?
<eric> sorry - thanks everyone, just been trying to get write permissions
<epimeth> eric: don't do that... just use sudo.  like Jucato said, its bad to get into the habbit of changing permissions to system folders
<farchord> eric: Changing permissions on system folders, in a simple comparison, is like building a big sign on your computer saying "Please attack me"
<Jucato> eric: you shouldn't be doing anything in system folders anyway unless you want them to apply to any and all users. if you just want to add a wallpaper for yourself, you can do that safely in your own home directory
<Dr_willis> I always have my own /home/username/WallPaperAndIcons Directory.
<eric> ok thanks
<farchord> np
<epimeth> nw
<farchord> Man I <3 last.fm
<epimeth> anyhoo.. I gotta run boys.  catch you later
<farchord> cy@
<Agent_bob> what's the avarage runtime on laptop batteries ?
<daskReech> Agent_bob: that's a non question
<daskReech> Too many varaibles
<daskReech> lets say under 5 hours :)
<daskReech> hopefully over 20 minutes
<farchord> don't know the actual numbers, and it depends on your activity, but considering you use in avg less CPU cycles than in Windows, I would guess it lasts longuer
<Agent_bob> daskReech avarage kinda takes in the variables doesn't it ?
<daskReech> Agent_bob: nuh uh
<daskReech> there are variance on the variables which gives a statisical spread average
<daskReech> Agent_bob: The simple one line answer is 2 hours
<Agent_bob> daskReech thankyou.
<Dr_willis> I would be  lucky to get a full 2 hrs on any laptop ive ever had.
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis hmmm then i think i'm ok with a first test of 1:50 without low battery warning  ?
<daskReech> Dr_willis: I know
<Dr_willis> 2 min warning?  That would be cutting it close. :) id set it for at least 5 to 10 min warning.
<Agent_bob> 10
<nflava> does anyone happen to know if i can install the GNU Complier through the add and remove programs menu in kubuntu?
<nflava> im not good with the make configur and install stuff
<Agent_bob> !build-essential | nflava
<ubottu> nflava: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Agent_bob> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nflava> hm
<nflava> so there is a list that will tell me if there is the GNU complier
<Agent_bob> install "build-essential"   it will tell apt what else you need.
<Agent_bob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<nflava> and that is through the apept installer
<nflava> ah
<nflava> ah sudo command
<nflava> lets see whats this will do
<nflava> thanks Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<Agent_bob> and is avatage recharge time longer or shorter than avarage run time ?
<nflava> hmm..unable to lock the administration directory
<farchord> nflava: you got a program using the apt system
<Jucato> nflava: you have to close Add/Remove programs
<Agent_bob> it tells you why nflava
<nflava> ah duh
<nflava> there we go
<nflava> doin something now
<nflava> then after this i need to do the automake install?
<Agent_bob> after this you have the gnu compiler "gcc" installed.  along with various other source building tools.
<Jucato> depends on what is required by the source you are compiling
<Jucato> it may need some other build system. you will have to find out for yourself (see the link given by Agent_bob for tips)
<Agent_bob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<farchord> nflava: normally a good essential, do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<artur_> how can i open a .mht file in the firefox?
<Agent_bob> mht looks like a typo of htm
<Agent_bob> rename it to .htm
<Agent_bob> ?
<tehcactus> can anyone help me with my video card problem?  i'm stuck at the console right now, x won't start
<tehcactus> i just ran envyng
<Alethes> is there a bug that prevents resizing of the external taskbar panel?
<artur_> Agent_bob: doesn't work correctly.
<Alethes> I always have the "normal" size and I can't get it down to small
<Jucato> Alethes: the Configure Panel dialog is only showing the Main Panel?
<Alethes> yeah
<Alethes> wait
<Alethes> let me double check
<Alethes> yep
<Agent_bob> tehcactus i can get you in a gui.  but probably not help with your issue.      edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and change the   >>> driver       "nvidia" <<<  or >>> driver      "ati" <<<   to >>> driver     "vesa" <<<  save it and   "startx"
<Jucato> Alethes: I think you need to restart kicker to update the dialog box to show External taskbar too. Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<Alethes> okl
<tehcactus> Agent_bob: thanks
<Alethes> let me give it a shot
<tehcactus> Agent_bob: will try that now
<Alethes> Jucato: there it is :)
<Alethes> heh
<Alethes> I themed my kde 3.59 to look as much like kde4 as possible
<Alethes> not because it was a worthwhile thing to do, but because I can :D
<Jucato> :D
<daskReech> That's like themeing Xp to look like Vista :)
<daskReech> ... a lot like it actually  :)
<Alethes> http://www.lunt.ca/kde4-3.png
<Alethes> it's an old version of oxygen, but still
<Agent_bob> daskReech i made vesta look like win 3.1    does that count ?
<tehcactus> Agent_bob: that worked, but when I ran startx before changing to vesa, it said unable to load NVIDIA module, any ideas?
<Alethes> obviously not the exact same thing, but it's kinda cool anyway
<farchord> Alethes: not bad.... I'm sticking with KDE3 here
<daskReech> Agent_bob: no. That's impressive but also quite sad
<Alethes> hehe
<Alethes> I'm planning to upgrade to 4.1 when it's available
<Agent_bob> tehcactus no.  sorry, you'll have to get someone else to help with the nvidia driver    i tried to install a driver for my nv card so i could learn about it.   i only learned that my card is not supported.
<Agent_bob> daskReech not impossable.   win 3.1 hit the trash can many years ago.   now vesta looks just like it...    in the bottom of the trash can... :)
<Alethes> my wife has vista and loves it
<Alethes> I can't seem to convince her to switch to linux :/
<tehcactus> Agent_bob: thanks for getting me this far
<daskReech> Agent_bob: ha ha you should empty your trash
<nflava> is there one of those sudo commands to install pkg-config?
<Agent_bob> hmmm but all i've thrown away is one stack of install floppys for win 3.1 and one oem vesta disk ...
<kuroryuu> nflava: sudo apt-get install pkg-config
<Agent_bob> !info pkg-config
<ubottu> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (hardy), package size 51 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Agent_bob> synopsis: sudo runs whatever follows it as SuperUser, apt-get is an apt tool for fetching packages from the "repos" and installing them, or for removing them from the system.  install tells apt-get which to do,   and; last but not least, pkg-config is the name of the package you want installed.
<Agent_bob> nflava from hence forth  you should only need to know the name of the package...   the command has been explained  ;/
<Hawkeye-X> ok - remind me
<Hawkeye-X> how do I make my kernel change to include pci=noacpi permanent?
<Hawkeye-X> I know it had to do with editing the boot stuff
<nflava> you guys are great, thanks for all the help, this time im gunna really try to stay in kubuntu and not go back to windows
<Agent_bob> Hawkeye-X add it in the defaults section of /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<Jucato> Hawkeye-X: put it in the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nflava> i always end up going back cause i cant get everything i do in windows
<nflava> but im gunna hold out
<Agent_bob> Jucato that's not permenant though ?      first kernel update it's to do again
<farchord> nflava: worse case scenario I know how to cheat without actually it counting as 'cheating'
<farchord> nflava: http://www.virtualbox.org
<Jucato> Agent_bob: most likely. not familiar with grub either :)
<Hawkeye-X> Juca: much appreciated
<Hawkeye-X> had an acpi problem earlier and I'm going to confirm if it is the same problem..
<Hawkeye-X> brb
<farchord> Anyone know if they intend on fixing the USB problems on NF4 motherboards?
<farchord> When I shutdown from linux, my USB keyboard is still lit up
<nflava> well now i have the requiremtns for this thing i wanaa install, now time to try to get the UPnP library installed
<Agent_bob> !find upnp
<ubottu> Found: gupnp-tools, libgupnp-1.0-0, libgupnp-1.0-dbg, libgupnp-1.0-dev, libgupnp-doc (and 6 others)
<nflava> can i do a sudo install for something called libupnp
<nflava> oooh
<nflava> i need 1.42 or later
<Agent_bob> !info libupnp1
<ubottu> Package libupnp1 does not exist in hardy
<nflava> hm
<Agent_bob> oh.. ok.
<nflava> im tryin to work from this page for this software
<nflava> http://ushare.geexbox.org/#Requirements
<Agent_bob> !info libupnp0
<ubottu> Package libupnp0 does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !info libupnp
<ubottu> Package libupnp does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> i wonder why hardy doesn't have it ?
<Hawkeye-X> confirmed - it's still saying it's missing a DSDT.aml file
<nflava> think i can just do sudo apt-get install libupnp ?
<Hawkeye-X> I'm not exactly sure what it is
<Hawkeye-X> !find n64
<Agent_bob> nflava i was hoping you could.  but alas no.
<ubottu> Package/file n64 does not exist in hardy
<nflava> darn
<nflava> i guess ill try to download from the sorceforge page they link to
<nflava> it has libupnp1.6.6
<Agent_bob> !find ushare
<ubottu> Found: ushare
<Agent_bob> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 228 kB
<nflava> ooh
<Agent_bob> nflava why not install that ^
<nflava> could that work with an xbox 360
<nflava> thats all i am trying for
<nflava> cause i do that all the time in windows with something called tversity
<Agent_bob> that is what you were trying for from the page you posted    no?
<nflava> yeah pretty much
<nflava> i just didnt know that ushare exsisted lol
<nflava> i guess it installed
<nflava> now i have to find it
<Agent_bob> same version    ^   so you were wasting your time...    from now on   search the package database first
<Agent_bob> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Daisuke-Laptop> ah, also known as the instant-egg-frying processor
<nflava> nice, im gunna save that link
<Daisuke-Laptop> wow.  that was in the absolute wrong channel
<Agent_bob> absolute ?   are you sure ?
<nflava> now would that install put ushare in the "start" menu
<Daisuke-Laptop> wrong network as wlel
<Daisuke-Laptop> well*
<Agent_bob> nflava if it has a gui and you have "menu" installed   it should  yes.
<personal> aja
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Laptop ah   then there are absolutes out there.   i just found one...
<nflava> i dont think i ever installed something called menu
<Daisuke-Laptop> Agent_bob: here's another: "Windows ME is the absolute worst OS ever"
<Agent_bob> nflava may be installed by default.  i really don't know.   i haven't seen default in 3 years.
<Agent_bob> :)
<nflava> hehe
<nflava> can i do a sudo install menu?
<_CrashMaster_> Microsoft stopped admitting there ever WAS a WinME
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Laptop heh.   i might argue with you on that     ever try "plan9"  :)))
<nflava> sorry for so many questions by the way but you are helping a whole lot
<Jucato> and why are we talking about Windows and Plan9 here?
<meth|> i got rid of my kubuntu partition and now I get a grub error 22 when I boot my computer. how can I fix it?
<Agent_bob> nflava you have my permission  yes :)
<meth|> i dont have a windows recovery cd
<_CrashMaster_> Jucato: We're preaching to the heathens.
<nflava> hehe
<meth|> is there a way I can fix it using the kubuntu live cd?
<Jucato> _CrashMaster_: more like to the choir...
<Agent_bob> Jucato ^5
<Jucato> Agent_bob: too high.. can't reach :/
<_CrashMaster_> Jucato: Knowing some of the choir girls that I do, it might not be such a bad idea :)
<nflava> ok looks like i have menu installed now
<nflava> lets see if i can find ushare
<Agent_bob> nflava Jucato can correct/redirrect on this.  but you may have to configure kde to show the debian menu     (which "menu" installs)
<Jucato> Agent_bob: can't correct you on something I don't know about :)
<nflava> hm that sounds like it will be fun...
<Agent_bob> Jucato the kmenu show the debian menu by default when installed ?
<Jucato> afaik yes
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> nflava look in the kmenu for debian
<Agent_bob> i think.   may rename to    "more apps"   or something fishy like that
<nflava> ok ill look for debian
<Agent_bob> if i used kde more often i might remember these things
<nflava> i dont really see any item that says debian in the Kmenu at all
<Vzla> alguien q hable castellano
<Agent_bob> nflava anyway  when found it should have a submenu with all the installed apps that have any form of a gui about them   and some things that don't have
<Agent_bob> !ve
<ubottu> Factoid ve not found
<Agent_bob> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nflava> i dont need to like reboot or anything to see this debian do i
<Agent_bob> no
<Jucato> nflava: try running this command: "kbuildsycoca"
<Vzla> gracias
<Agent_bob> denada
<Steve-cal> In the KDE System Settings, under Sound, I can enable it to "run with the highest possible priority (realtime priority)"--what does this mean? Is it supposed to change the priority of certain running processes related to audio?
<nflava> its says....
<Agent_bob> nflava don't flood !
<nflava> just 2 lines
<Agent_bob> !flood | nflava
<ubottu> nflava: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nflava> says its running then reusing exsisting ksycoca
<Agent_bob> anyway the output is unimportant.   it should have updated your kmenu
<nflava> menu seems the same
<Agent_bob> nflava i thought it would.  but it might have needed updated.      who knnws.      anyway right click the kmenu and configure it    show all
<Agent_bob> the kmenu button has a very small ^ in the corner you can use for that  iirc
<nflava> ok i see debian in the menu editor
<nflava> so now i need to show all
<Agent_bob> or show debian
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> it shows all
<Agent_bob> one reason i like that submenu   it's de independant.   same on gnome as it is in kde or blackbox
<Agent_bob> if you have several desktops installed in your system  you can have a universal menu for them
<nflava> hmm still didnt get it to show debian in the kmenu, still looking
 * Agent_bob <blinks> <hides> "oops" </hides> </blinks>
<nflava> heh im great in windows but this kubuntu can really show you who the boss is lol
<Agent_bob> nflava lol   i'm the opsite.   can't force windows to do anything i want it to do...
<nflava> ok so hmm
<nflava> i can now see debian, i had to add a submenu to it
<nflava> so i made one called ushare but how do i find out where that installed to when i did the apt-get install
<o0Chris0o> where do I find my .asoundr ? I can't seem to locate it
<linuxlover> hello room
<Agent_bob> nflava ?       sudo update-menus
<Agent_bob> see if that adds all apps to the debian sub
<nflava> nope, still just the ushare i made
<nflava> that doesnt do anything when i click on it lol
<nflava> i guess cause i dont know where the work parh is
<Agent_bob> that's not right.   what's broke there ?
<nflava> its a fresh install, just did it last night
<Agent_bob> nflava the working path will probably be /usr/bin/
<linuxlover> i have 3 pcs. (2desktops + 1 laptop), i want to go wireless connection between them. what hardwares should i need? i am a newbie in networking world
<Agent_bob> but you should NOT need to manually add to the debian menu.   that's not normal...
<nflava> uh o
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: you'll need 2 usb or pci wireless adapters, and a wireless router.
<nflava> i guess ill just remove what i made for now
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: You'll also need a 6-pack of your local nerd's favorite beer, as bait.
<nflava> hmmm something might be going on now...
<nflava> after i loaded the command and the work path for ushare from the usr/bin folder
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: Lure him over with the promise of free beer, then show him the hardware. No true nerd can resist setting up a home network.
<nflava> and saved....well never mind, i thought something was going to start but it didnt
<linuxlover> :-)
<nflava> i need to reboot for this update i did a little bit ago
<Agent_bob> nflava you can start the app from the command line  for now to see if it has a gui   i personally know nothing about ushare
<nflava> maybe that will help my situation
<Agent_bob> !tab
<nflava> and just start it by navagating to the usr/bin folder?
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<el1te> i got a couple questions about kubuntu 8.04 remix and an nforce2 mb with soundstorm alc650 i think it is
<Agent_bob> could  but i'd use   a konsole so you can see any text output
<linuxlover> CrashMaster: should i connect my broadband with that router using cable?
<linuxlover> or to change my broadband modem also?
<nflava> yeah i meant to say in the console, i guess navagate was no tthe best word to use heh
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: Yes. The cable coming out of your dsl/cable modem should feed into the WAN (or Internet) port on the wireless router.
<el1te> i have 2 computers 1 (my windows gaming computer) scard stereo goes to my #2 linux box line-in jack...i then have optical out goto my home theatre
<Agent_bob> konsole != console    and gnome's "console" != console either.
<el1te> how do i turn on the line in and optical out
<_CrashMaster_> Agent_bob: Really? Please elaborate.
<el1te> so when i play music/games it goes from my windows pc to the linux box to the home theatre optical in
<nflava> hm, how do i go back a directory, not cd .. like dos
<_CrashMaster_> Agent_bob: Or are you nitpicking "shell" vs "console"
<el1te> i got a more important problem then trying to "CD" into a dir
<el1te> come on
<_CrashMaster_> nflava: You have to put a space betwee "cd" and ".."
<nflava> damn i thought i did that
<linuxlover> CrashMaster: in this way, may i switch on any one of my computers and use internet keeping the other two machines switch off?
<nflava> my bad
<Agent_bob> gnome's "console" and konsole are terminal emulators for the x-window environment    the console is the tty thingys found at "alt+ctrl+f1"   through "alt+ctrl+f7"  7 normally hosting the x server
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: yes.
<Agent_bob> _CrashMaster_    ^
<Agent_bob> s/hosting/running/
<_CrashMaster_> Agent_bob: nifty!
<nflava> be right back
<Agent_bob> nflava yes  cd ..    is up one dir
<linuxlover> CrashMaster: which product should I buy? http://www.dlink.co.in/products/Product_temp.aspx?id=4,287 or http://www.dlink.co.in/products/Product_temp.aspx?id=4,356
<alucardromero> Anybody know the solution to the KDE/laptop/screensaver/brightness issue?
<Agent_bob> cd / is the root dir    cd   or   cd ~   or   cd $HOME     all take you to your home dir
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: Either will work, but the first one is niftier
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: But get a USB one, unless you dont mind taking your PC apart.
<linuxlover> CrashMaster: may you please give me for the product link of that usb adapter (D-Link manufactured) and also the router?
<nflava> ok back....what an amazing reboot, everything i was using came right back on the desktop :)
 * Agent_bob feels like trolling channel #ubuntu and saying >>>why does the "console" button in the menu not take me to a console ?     it only opens a terminal emulator.<<<  but probably wont.
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: I guess so. Normally I'd say do the research yourself, but I'm bored so why not. Why do you want DLINK products?
<nflava> and now there is apparently a graphic card driver problem
<_CrashMaster_> Agent_bob: Is there any advantage to using the "true" console instead of an emulator?
<linuxlover> because it is easily available in our small local market
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: Ah. ok. Give me a few moments.
<_CrashMaster_> 2 desktops and 1 laptop, right?
<linuxlover> CrashMaster:ok..... Yes, but the laptop has a inbuild wireless card
<_CrashMaster_> ok
<Agent_bob> _CrashMaster_ they are not == so yes and no.  both have their place.    i haven't started xorg today personally   so all i've seen is consoles...
<_CrashMaster_> Agent_bob: I see. Do you have some recommended reading on the subject?
<Agent_bob> nothing in particular.  but there are plenty of pages that google can find
<Agent_bob> !cli | _CrashMaster_
<ubottu> _CrashMaster_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MHz128> Does the emerald-theme package require a special repo?
<MHz128> I can't find it anywhere
<nflava> hmm with the reboot, seems there is a problem with my nvidia drivers
<Agent_bob> _CrashMaster_ there are a few things that it's much easer to do in a gui   like photo/vidio editing for example,   but short of that, i have not found anything that i "couldn't do" in a console.   and that includes watching movies.     but i'm  OT so i'll move on.
<Agent_bob> nflava you may have to reinstall the driver for the particular kernel version     i don't like propritary drivers...
<_CrashMaster_> This is wierd.
<_CrashMaster_> I can't find any wireless + wired routers on D-Link's india site.
<Agent_bob> that is wierd
<fulat2k> hi folks, is it possible to specify a "sync" flag when mounting USB devices?
<Agent_bob> fulat2k yes
<fulat2k> Agent_bob: any command/text file i should know of? :)
<linuxlover> CrashMaster: i need 2 nos. of that product for my 2 desktops? right?...... and the router? may you please help me to find the router?
<nflava> heh i think the reinstalling of drivers will have to wait till tomrrow
<nflava> time for bed
<Agent_bob> fulat2k if you mount a usb drive via UUID= in the fstab you can add sync,ro,'and friends' to the options portion of the line.   man fstab   should help with specifics
<nflava> will you be online tomorrow too Agent_bob?
<_CrashMaster_> linuxlover: Yes to the first question. And Im still trying to find the appropriate product for the router. I can find it on the US site, but im having trouble on the India site.
<Agent_bob> fulat2k otherwise if you mount manually  you can use the  -o switch in the mount command to add the options you want
<Agent_bob> man mount   has the specifics on that
<Agent_bob> nflava i have no idea yet.    but someone will be here that can help you.
<hsystemx> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chalcedony> i can't think of the name of the photo showing program i had maybe you type display to show the photos?'
<linuxlover> CrashMaster: No problem, you please take your own time
<Agent_bob> nflava right ?
<Agent_bob> chalcedony in an xserver that will work
<Agent_bob> chalcedony showimg ?
<fulat2k> Agent_bob: what about those random usb devices via auto mount?
<Agent_bob> fulat2k for that you would have to change the default for automount    and i dont know where that is.
<Agent_bob> someone else might ?
<Agent_bob> Jucato_ ?
<fulat2k> Agent_bob: hmm.. alrity.  lemme have a look then.  thx
<Agent_bob> fulat2k welcome
<Agent_bob> fulat2k jsut a thought,  but "eject" is a handy command for umounting things
<Agent_bob> this can't be right  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=db524da6
<morphius> everytime my system loads, it loads the friendly-recovery menu, but this causes my system to hang, so certain services are not starting up (dhcp, etc). How can I turn this off.
<Agent_bob> time seems to be running way too fast   Uptime: 18 days 22 hours 23 mins 04 sec
<Agent_bob> bah a bogus "uptime" command in /usr/local/bin/    ;/  i wonder when i did that...      this looks more like it.   22:24:34 up  2:07,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<linuxlover> CrashMaster: Thank you very much for your help to me. My best regards to you.
<_CrashMaster_> np
<daskReech> hi CPrgmSwR2
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<daskReech> I have not seen yuo in oodles of stroodles
<_CrashMaster_> mmmm toaster stroodles
<CPrgmSwR2> Yeah, I am now working
<ib> hi
<CPrgmSwR2> So not as much time
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a nightly build of koffice2?
<daskReech> CPrgmSwR2: .. for Kubuntu?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<_CrashMaster_> Ooh I got a question.
<_CrashMaster_> How do I install a .jar file?
<daskReech> CPrgmSwR2: that would need a nightly build of KDE
<Agent_bob> !jar
<ubottu> Factoid jar not found
<daskReech> since it depends on KDE 4.1
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh
<daskReech> so you'd need a fairly up to date KDE 4.1
<CPrgmSwR2> Yeah, I just quite tring to live on the bleeding edge, because it takes up alot of time
<daskReech> CPrgmSwR2: Yeah it's also kind awhy we don't have nightly builds
<daskReech> CPrgmSwR2: we are trying to aim for a weekly build
<Agent_bob> is there no way to pipe the output of  cat << EOF   inside a script ?
<daskReech> that's a little more manageable
<Agent_bob> wait  i know how.
<CPrgmSwR2> I am just courious if koffice2 is going to have any killer features over openoffice
<_CrashMaster_> No word on how to run this .jar file eh?
<_CrashMaster_> TO GOOGLE!
<CPrgmSwR2> jar .jhar
<CPrgmSwR2> or what ever the file name is
<daskReech> _CrashMaster_: java -jar name.jar
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<daskReech> CPrgmSwR2: How's work?
<CPrgmSwR2> It actually sucks
<CPrgmSwR2> Because I am dealing with this horrible software
<daskReech> >_<
<_CrashMaster_> command java not found.
<_CrashMaster_> Well thats just spiffy
<_CrashMaster_> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<CPrgmSwR2> _CrashMaster_: try jar name.jar
<_CrashMaster_> CPrgmSwR2: same response
<Agent_bob> nflava a little
<nflava> do you know the best one that has ssl support
<nflava> i have filezilla atm but i dont like it too much
<Agent_bob> ummm best is subjective    vsftp i think supports that
<Agent_bob> are you looking for a gui or cli based client ?
<nflava> gui
<nflava> wow although i do get great speeds with filezilla
<nflava> 1.4mb/s
<_CrashMaster_> hm
<_CrashMaster_> helps to have java installed, I suppose.
<Agent_bob> nflava konqueror does ftp
<Agent_bob> gentoo ?
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install gentoo     :)))
<nflava> well i need the ssl encryption i dont think i can get that with konquror
<CPrgmSwR2> oh yeah
<nflava> gentoo, sure ill try it
<CPrgmSwR2> sudo apt-get install emerge
<Agent_bob> nflava konqueror does ssl  and does ftp   so you should be able to
<nflava> hm interesting
<nflava> emerge package cant be located
<Agent_bob> CPrgmSwR2 emerge is not a package
<Agent_bob> gentoo is
<Agent_bob> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1build1 (hardy), package size 767 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<nflava> gettin gentoo now
<daskReech> ha ha
<nflava> and that should pop up in my kmenu?
<CPrgmSwR2> Wow, I never thought a package would be named after a distro
<Agent_bob> nflava did you try konqueror ?        and yes it should.
<Agent_bob> CPrgmSwR2 it's not,  the distro was named after the app
<nflava> not yet, ill have to do that tomorrow lol i really need to get to bed
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<Agent_bob> nflava     in konqueror     ftp://the.url.here
<daskReech> Agent_bob: The distro was named after  the penguin
<Agent_bob> still the app was first
<Agent_bob> or so i was informed.   source was on the internet so not overly trustworthy
<Agent_bob> "never beleive anything you read on the insternet."  - bill gates
<Agent_bob> s/s//
<daskReech> Agent_bob: I know. I read that on the net the other day
 * Agent_bob points out that  IRC=Internet Relay Chat   is on the internet...   </ducks>
<flaccid> hey guys does the kubuntu installer have functionality to shrink a windows filesystem/partitin?
<dwidmann> flaccid: I believe so
<NickPresta> flaccid, I'm not sure if the installer step has that ability, but QT Parted (included on CD) does
<Jucato> Agent_bob, daskReech: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#pronunciation
<Agent_bob> flaccid yes     but.    you may need to run scandisk and defrag in windows with the "pagefile" turned off     first
<Agent_bob> windows puts it's page file at the end of it's fs in many cases
<Agent_bob> Jucato yeah but....
<Agent_bob> that's on the internet too   ;/
<Jucato> you're on the internet
 * Agent_bob doesn't believe it...
<cnstarz> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daskReech> CPrgmSwR2: So what's up?
<Agent_bob> see actually, i'm not on the internet.   but you are!     HAH!
<CPrgmSwR2> daskReech: fixing to go to bed
<cnstarz> is the nvidia driver problem fixed yet?
<daskReech> CPrgmSwR2: I'll make that my aim as well
<Agent_bob> i think i'll time the lappy with a full charge and normal multimedia usage   to see how long it takes before it "dies"
<hawkeyex> ok
<hawkeyex> my computer keeps rebooting
<hawkeyex> and I'm trying to figure out why
<hawkeyex> where do I start?
<hawkeyex> (it reboots like once every hour)
<Agent_bob> oh my    cron ?
<Agent_bob> that or a script some place
<hawkeyex> what's the best thing to diagnose?
<Agent_bob> or is it a hard reset ?
<hawkeyex> no, it reboots itself
<Agent_bob> yes but does it shutdown propperly or instant reset ?
<hawkeyex> instant reset
<Agent_bob> that could be a memory leak    ?
<hawkeyex> i don't know
<hawkeyex> what's the best way to find out?
<NickPresta> hawkeyex, eliminate any sort of outside variables. don't start any applications when you first boot the system. don't login. wait and see if it resets. then login, but don't start anything. wait for the reset. narrow down the causes
<hawkeyex> ok
<hawkeyex> i will try that.
<Agent_bob> alt+SysRQ+U  does that cleanly or uncleanly umount ?
<o0Chris0o> anyone here play WoW and use a headset, plz pm me
<drif> is there a program to check my memory clock?
<rickey> need the code to unlock adept installer
<_CrashMaster_> unlock?
<_CrashMaster_> !aptfix | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rickey> thank you guys
<firecrotc1> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<_CrashMaster_> oh it does too
<Agent_bob> drif memtest86 ?    or  lshw  ?    what do you want ?
<drif> Agent_bob: memtest86 is not an option because I need to keep the OS running. but as much specs from moery as possible
<drif> memory
<Agent_bob> cat /proc      ;/     idk.
<NightBird> How do I get my laptop to suspend to ram from the console?
<Agent_bob> cat /proc/meminfo   i started to say
<drif> Agent_bob: and you call that specific?
<Agent_bob> drif i'm not sure what you are looking for
<drif> Agent_bob: read above
<drif> Agent_bob: I asked for memory clock info
<drif> but trying lm-sensors and ksensors now, plus decode-dimms.pl
<Agent_bob> dmesg should have that.   lshw   should have that.
<NickPresta> NightBird, try is for a compaq laptop but should still apply to you. http://jeremy.visser.name/2008/05/05/how-to-suspend-to-ram-in-ubuntu-on-the-compaq-evo-n610c/
<antsurea> hola
<NickPresta> !es | antsurea
<ubottu> antsurea: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<drif> Agent_bob: decode-dimms.pl did the trick
<flaccid> thanks guys for help before
<jacalope> kde4 dashboard question:  how do you set it such that your plasmoids only appear when you activate the dashboard?
<Agent_bob> drif like i said   the first time     lshw
<daskReech> jacalope: cover them with windows :)
<drif> Agent_bob: I have tried that from the very beginnig - didn't give me squat when compared to decode-dimms.pl
<drif> beginning
<jacalope> aww, but i like my desktop pic
<Daisuke_Ido> jacalope: the easy answer is don't use the demonic abomination that is 4.0.x, wait for 4.1 :D
<daskReech> jacalope: No idea if something like that is planned. as far as I know the implementation is that it creates a new layer with an new visualisation of the Plasmoids on your desktop
<daskReech> Daisuke_Ido: few more weeks.....
<Daisuke_Ido> yep :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't wait
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i can wait
<daskReech> Daisuke_Ido: I was about to ask if you were going to kill yourself
<Daisuke_Ido> daskReech: well, i installed 4.0.4 and came pretty close -_-
<Agent_bob> drif did you run it as root ?       sudo lshw -C memory       or -C bank    it gives me the ram speed   don't know why it doesn't for you
<drif> Agent_bob: nothing useful I'm afraid :-\ only clock speed I mentioned is 66MHz
<drif> -I
<drif> I=it
<Agent_bob> 66 mhz    eeek    ;/
<drif> Agent_bob: decode-dimms.pl give me 333
<Agent_bob> yeah,   hmmm i wonder why your lshw doesn't
<drif> Agent_bob: pastebin your -C memory?
<o0Chris0o> anyone here play WoW and use a headset, plz pm me
<Agent_bob> drif why ?   it gives the correct info for me
<drif> Agent_bob: for comparison
<drif> Agent_bob: so I could see what it's supposed to output
<Agent_bob> description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous 133 MHz (7.5 ns)
<drif> Agent_bob: description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous
<drif> on all banks
<Agent_bob> odd...
<Agent_bob> hmmm my laptop just died !
<Agent_bob> two hours on battery  outputting audio the full time,   but not vidio,   and disk read/cpu intensive full time.    so i guess that the battery is        ok ;/
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: kind of sad really
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: mine can push 7 hours :)
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: use the application powertop to increase your battery life. It'll give you hints at what you need to do, and offer you single keypress fixes for them (most of which are things you'll have to do every bootup though, with a couple exceptions)
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: also, the powernowd > guidance IMO ... and dimming the screen as much as possible cuts EN use by a lot.
<crazy_bus> I'm really sorry to ask again, but I think I lost the file where I wrote a command down.  But how do I check see what outgoing and incoming internet connections my computer has?
<jussi01> Hey everyone! Can someone remind me where the option is to do nothing when the lid of a laptop is closed?
<firecrotch> jussi01:  Um.... right click the power manager icon in your system tray, I think it's somewhere in there
<Jucato> jussi01: right. right-click on g-p-m
<jussi01> hrm.... nope... but left click does it ...
<firecrotch> I'd give more exact details, but I'm in Windows Vista right now
 * firecrotch ducks
 * jussi01 swipes
<jussi01> I have it, thanks
 * jussi01 was lookingin system settings - display....
<firecrotch> It would make sense that it would be there
<Jucato> not really, it's a function of whatever power manager you'd be using.. that would be weird in Display on a desktop system :)
<firecrotch> Jucato: Not if the system could intelligently determine if its a laptop or desktop
<Jucato> that would still be the power manager app's responsibility to integrate itself in the control center (not sure if either kpowersave or klaptop does so)
<Jucato> klaptop does (or at least it seems to)
<Jucato> but I have klaptop on my desktop hahaha
<Jucato> ohwell...
 * firecrotch groans about configuring this stupid netgear USB wireless card
<crazy_bus> >	I'm really sorry to ask again, but I think I lost the file where I wrote a command down. But how do I check see what outgoing and incoming internet connections my computer has?
<Agent_bob> man searching for a good laptop HOWTO looks like looking through the antuique mall ;/
<Agent_bob> nothing newer than 199x
<Jucato> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<firecrotch> crazy_bus:  netstat
<Agent_bob> Jucato much better,  at least this is getting close to my genera         * Support of suspend for Ubuntu 4.10 ("Warty Warthog") [SuspendHowto].
<Agent_bob> but i'm not looking for suspend howto   ;/
<crazy_bus> thanks firecrotch.  Do you know the best combination of options to get the current internet connections.  I'm trying netstat -ta but I'm not sure if that is the proper way
<Jucato> hm.. ok..
<Agent_bob> oh that's from the ubuntu page the bot mentioned  :)
<max__> I have a problem when mount my disk scsi, I have mounted it with this signature /dev/sda1	/diskscsi	ext3		defaults,sync	0 0       but the directory /diskscsi is in ram and in disk, when I copy a file this file is copied to ram and to disk.... someone can help me? (the linux file system is in ram with ramdisk)
<Agent_bob> max__  grep diskscsi /proc/mounts
<firecrotch> crazy_bus:  Can't think of it off the top of my head.... sorry
<Agent_bob> max__ ?
<max__> I'm here
<max__> system is blocked
<max__> wait e little....
<max__> I have rebooted the embedded system
<max__> "/dev/sda1 /diskscsi ext3 rw,sync 0 0"
<max__> this is the output of grep diskscsi /proc/mount
<max__> I have a problem when mount my disk scsi, I have mounted it with this signature /dev/sda1/diskscsiext3defaults,sync0 0       but the directory /diskscsi is in ram and in disk, when I copy a file this file is copied to ram and to disk.... someone can help me? (the linux file system is in ram with ramdisk)  the output of command grep diskscsi /proc/mounts is "/dev/sda1 /diskscsi ext3 rw,sync 0 0"
<Agent_bob> then why do you say it is writing to ram ?    where are you getting your information ?
<Agent_bob> it shouldn't matter where / is as long as where you are writing is on a physical device
<Dfmix> .
<naught101> is there any way to stop context menus from selecting an entry on an right-unclick?
<max__> when I use cp command and copy 1 file
<max__> when I use cp command and copy 1 file this file is copied into ram and into the disk
<max__> I use cat /proc/meminfo
<max__> I use cat /proc/meminfo to see my free memory
<max__> and I use ls -all to see the file on the disk
<smart> I never know Ubuntu could be so fun.
<max__>  I have a problem when mount my disk scsi, I have mounted it with this signature /dev/sda1/diskscsiext3defaults,sync0 0       but the directory /diskscsi is in ram and in disk, when I copy a file this file is copied to ram and to disk.... someone can help me? (the linux file system is in ram with ramdisk)  the output of command grep diskscsi /proc/mounts is "/dev/sda1 /diskscsi ext3 rw,sync 0 0" I see the free memory with command "cat
<max__> /proc/meminfo" and I see the file copied with ls -all
<smart> WOW!~ To high above my head and thinking lol
<Agent_bob> max__ so you are saying that the used ram increses proportunally to the size of the file copy ?
<max__> yes
<Agent_bob> max__ and this is an embeded system ?
<max__> yes
<Agent_bob> what kernel ?
<max__> but I think is the scsi driver... when I use make menuconfig and I put some options....
<max__> 2.6.6
<Agent_bob> yeah it could be a driver issue.   i.e. if the driver is "hosed" and you copy the file to the "disk"  it may not actually be reaching the disk.    have you dismounted the device and checked it from another system to see if the file is actually on disk ?
<max__> now I'm rebuilding the kernel with new config parameters
<max__> Agent, I can't see that device scsi with another system...
<Agent_bob> Boohbah: internal scsi ?     i see.
<Agent_bob> max__ oh; internal scsi ?     i see.
 * Agent_bob says "well don't that just cock your dang pistol"
<Agent_bob> max__ here's another way to check that ^   you can reboot the embeded system  and see if the file remained on the scsi device over a reboot.   that should prove that it's not in ram only.
<max__> yes of course, I check now
<max__> is an extern scsi raid disk
<Agent_bob> i.e.  if the file is there.  then your first assessment of the situation is correct it's writting both to ram and disk.   if the file is not there then the "faulty driver" assessment would be correct.  and the file was never actually making it to disk   only to ram.
<max__> Agent, all the file are in the disk when I reboot the kernel
<max__> I see all file
<Agent_bob> ok.  oe more test might be in order.  but i'm not sure you want ot play in this sand box.   you can copy enough data to over fill the ram to see if it is actually writing to ram or just caching as it writes to the disk.   if you can copy more data to the disk than will all fit in ram, without it crashing something or invoking OOMK  then your panic is over nothing.
<Agent_bob> s/ot/to/
<song> linux下访问vss有没有简单的方法
<max__> yes Agent, I have tried that... but the ram was fill.....
<max__> and never happen
<Agent_bob> you are building your own kernel there     correct?
<max__> yes
<max__> I change some option in the scsi device
<Agent_bob> make sure you have OOMK set to "1"   or "last"
<max__> but I didn't change other kernel file
<max__> OOMK???? what do you mean?
<Agent_bob> OOMK= out of memory kill    it's a kernel option
<max__> ah ok ok
<Agent_bob> one option for OOMK is "smart"  i don't reccomend "smart" because in my openion it's really "dumb"  and behaves badly
<Agent_bob> side note on that.   anyone that want's to see how dumb smart oomk is.  just set off a fork bomb on a system that is set to smart, and watch everything but the fork bomb die...
<max__> I have recompiled the kernel with some option in the scsi (I have eliminate log and other things) but the problem is still here
<max__> I think is the scsi device driver....
<max__> that copy some log into memory
<Agent_bob> max__ you might want to ask in   #kernel     they can tell you much more about that than i can.
<max__> thanks Agent for your help
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<max__> join #kernel
<Agent_bob> /join #kernel   <<<  needs the slash
<max__> yes of course Agent ( LOL )
<Agent_bob> :)
<smart> I'm needing to install nmap on this Ubuntu.. could some one help me?
<smart> I'm not that smart
<sigma_1234> how do i install kde4.1 from source?
<Mind_Learning> WOW!~ I'm back lol
<Agent_bob> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Mind_Learning> phew~
<Mind_Learning> ok ?   What does sudo    do?
<Mind_Learning> Wot is it for?
<firecrotch> Mind_Learning:  sudo is used to run commands with "root" privileges, as if you were logged in as "root"
<Agent_bob> super user do
<dwidmann> Wow ... kde4's system monitor is really nice ..... http://www.xnowherex.com/images/drive_activity.png http://www.xnowherex.com/images/cpu_activity.png http://www.xnowherex.com/images/net_activity.png
<Mind_Learning> Killer DUDE!~ thanks... what went with SU?
<Agent_bob> su requires a root password   the "official" ubuntu stance on that is "never set a root password"
<dwidmann> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Mind_Learning> Nice.. thanks
<Mind_Learning> I'll do
<Mind_Learning> read read read :)
<Agent_bob> my "non-ubuntu" thought on the matter is that a secure root password is better than a weak root jr. account.     but some disagree.
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: probably more secure, but less convenient?
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: then again, there are probably perks to having the root account locked.
<Agent_bob> perks ?    heh :)
<Agent_bob> well the majority of ubuntu users drop by  freenode #ubuutu   logged into irc as their root jr. user     so the name is not guesswork  all that remains to be cracked is their password,   and    password is not a strong password but it beats a good lot of them.    name=name & password=name
<Agent_bob> then they run a vnc server just to make things inviting.
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: but on the bright side, at least silly people aren't logged in as root itself.
<Agent_bob> many are.
<dwidmann> sad
<Agent_bob> or as ubuntu on the liveCD     which is root jr. with null password.
<dwidmann> My thoughts on the matter are keep the root jr. account to get the small benefits of not logging in as root, and remove my main user from the admin group.
<Agent_bob> my prefered security patern is setup init to support one root login on a locked root acount and the whole system mounted "nosuid"
<firecrotch> I've always thought that with sudo, it should be a separate password from the account login password to use sudo
<Agent_bob> with that setup you only access root from hands on locally
<Agent_bob> firecrotch that would be more like a root password
<firecrotch> Agent_bob:  Not quite.  Having a root password, you could just log in as root.  Crack one password.  My way, you'd have to basically crack the user password and their sudo password
<firecrotch> Along with first figuring out the name of the regular user
<dwidmann> I agree.
<dwidmann> that would be nice
<Agent_bob> firecrotch the name is most of the time a given tho
<dwidmann> Best of both worlds
<Pennycook> firecrotch: Your user account's password should be secure enough anyway.
<Agent_bob> and reomote attempts would go streight to sudo and not worry about the user if there was a master sudo password
<Pennycook> Plus, there would have to be some sort of override because the majority of people can't remember passwords.  How do you change your sudo password when you've forgotten it?
<dwidmann> Pennycook: the (k)(x)ubuntu installer, last I checked, allows you to use very insecure passwords without even so much as a warning (at least with the alternate installer, unsure about live), that passwd won't even let you do unless you first expire the password.
<firecrotch> Pennycook:  Same way you get into your system when you forget your user password, recovery mode
<Agent_bob> dwidmann last i checked one char will suffice
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: pull up a shell and do it right now
<Agent_bob> dwidmann ?   do what ?  install ?
<firecrotch> This conversation reminds me.... I need to check the auth logs on my server
<Pennycook> dwidmann: It's one of those annoyances you can't escape.  If Ubuntu made it so your password had to follow a certain number of rules, the majority of people will get frustrated that they can't have the password that they want.
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: no, I meant change your passwd with passwd and try to enter one character, or even something long that's simple, your username, etc, dumb things.
<dwidmann> Pennycook: I can sympathize with that, my regular user passwd is intentionall weak.
<Agent_bob> dwidmann i can do passwd -d
<Agent_bob> like duh
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: sure, but the point is unless you're forcing it you're at least being told not to do it.
<Agent_bob> error: no i2c device files found. use prov/mkdev/mkdev.sh to creat them.    <<<< ?
<Pennycook> dwidmann: Is SSH enabled by default?  If it's not, then maybe there's no restriction on the initial password because it's assumed it'll only be used locally?
<Agent_bob> dwidmann not here.       for an example you can understand     sudo passwd -d $USER
<Agent_bob> Pennycook no. sshd is not even installed by default  iirc
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: yeah ..... but I was referring more to changing, not first deleting then setting
<Agent_bob> that only deletes it dwidmann    making it a passwordless avvount
<dwidmann> try to change it to silly things like blah, password, $USER, etc ....
<Agent_bob> account
<dwidmann> readas: making it a large, gaping,, potential security hole
<Agent_bob> Retype new UNIX password:
<Agent_bob> passwd: password updated successfully
<Agent_bob> set to "x"
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: without first deleting it, see what it says when you try to set it to 'x'
 * firecrotch looks at auth.log on server.... Heh, I love having root disabled... no worries about the moron who keeps trying to bruteforce the root account
<Agent_bob> Retype new UNIX password:
<Agent_bob> passwd: password updated successfully
<MDCore> hey all. I've set up a dual monitor config through the GUI, but now every minute or so the machine locks up (no mouse/keyboard except capslock) for about 5 seconds. It didn't do this before I set up the second monitor. Any ideas?
<Agent_bob> that's what it said  i changed it from x to z
<Agent_bob> anything else ??
<dwidmann> it gave me this .... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5f36fc27
<Agent_bob> ah good they started using a pam module on that.   glad they did
<Agent_bob> btw  dapper here
<dwidmann> <--- is running hardy
<Agent_bob> error: no i2c device files found. use prov/mkdev/mkdev.sh to creat them.    <<<< so what is this?
<Agent_bob> small net split
<Agent_bob> looks like we lost about 8 users
 * Agent_bob being taught to open his big mouth about a security hole...
<max__> I need to disable the cache in my linux, but with swapoff -a don't happen anything
<dwidmann> max__: what does cat /proc/swaps say
<max__> nothing
<max__> "cat /proc/swaps" don t say nothing
<max__> but when I use "cat /proc/meminfo" I see Cached:         135012 kB
<dwidmann> max__: what do swaptotal and swapfree say?
<max__> is 0
<max__> but what is the Cached  in the cat proc/meminfo?
<dwidmann> max__: dunno, must e something else though.
<dwidmann> max__: think it's the cached data in real memory though
<bjoern_> test
<bjoern_> ah hallo
 * dwidmann gives bjoern_ an F on his or her test.
<bjoern_> whatever that means
<bjoern_> sorry i am beginner
<dwidmann> bjoern_: F on a test = Fail :P
<bjoern_> ah
<bjoern_> ok
<bjoern_> :-)
<Jucato> -_-
<bjoern_> anyone who spaeks german here? i have a problem with my firefox language package
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d31dfa9f9    ;/
<Agent_bob> !DE | bjoern_
<ubottu> bjoern_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Agent_bob> the bot does...
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: I get the same thing when I try to detect sensors :( Yet I can watch them in BIOS
<bjoern_> ah thanks
<dwidmann> Agent_bob: if it's a recent laptop try modprobing "coretemp" and checking the coretemp in /proc
<Red_Tear> !joystick
<ubottu> Factoid joystick not found
<Ronald__> Hi all .. qeustion from a kubuntu newbie... how difficult is it to get a usb-wlan stick to work with kubuntu 8.04?
<Tm_T> Ronald__: depends, easiest case is just plugin and use
<Ronald__> perhaps I should mention that I will be installing kubuntu when i get a new (2nd) pc next month.. just clueing up in advance right now...
<Ronald__> - i can run the live-cd now to try stuff out of course...
<Ronald__> tm - and that works some of the time right??
<Ronald__> the kubuntu 8.04 supports data encription protocolls out of the box.. for the wlan i mean??
<RuyalarPrensi> vcd problem
<ct529> I think I am going rimba .... kde 4.0.3.  I am trying to reinstate konqueror as a file manager instead of dolphin
<ct529> but I do not apper to be able to .... anyone who can help?
<Ronald__> Tm- same stuff from another angle.. I don't seem to find any documentation listed as being for the 8.04? Does it exist oder does the stuff for the 7.10 cover a fair bit of the 8.04 questions...?
<Ronald__> or are there very major differences...?
<Ronald__> lots of lag on this # or..?
<Ronald__> - is it me "asking boreing questions!?" <smile.>
<ere4si> !konquerer | ct529
<ubottu> Factoid konquerer not found
<ere4si> hmmm
<RuyalarPrensi> lan adamı hasta etmesenize vcd izleyemiom problem var diom
<Schorfi> Ronald__: maybe this list helps, when buying a new usb-wlan-stick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ct529> !konqueror | ct529
<RuyalarPrensi> !vcd
<ubottu> Factoid vcd not found
<RuyalarPrensi> topiiik
<Ronald__> thanks shorfi...
<Tm_T> RuyalarPrensi: polski?
<Schorfi> take a look around this wiki, if you have more questions
<RuyalarPrensi> Tm_T: I don't speak polski
<Tm_T> RuyalarPrensi: ok, english then? this is english channel :)
<Jucato> !turkey | RuyalarPrensi
<ubottu> RuyalarPrensi: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Tm_T> hmm
<RuyalarPrensi> :)
<RuyalarPrensi> my guys thank
<o0Chris0o> how do I enable tweaks?
<Tm_T> o0Chris0o: what tweaks?
<o0Chris0o> kde tweaks
<o0Chris0o> I installed em but didn't actually run them
<o0Chris0o> I dunno, was a awhile ago, I prolly should get to bed
<o0Chris0o> :-p
<Agent_bob> my sensors are not supported,    assuming that this laptop has sensors.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d31dfa9f9    ;/
<Malique> Hey guys, maybe I'm blind but how do you force applications to print in greyscale?
<Agent_bob> isn't there a way to make linux not "touch" the hdd except every xminutes ?
<Ronald__> Is anybody running 8.04 with a usb-wlan adaptor (which?)
<Agent_bob> !sound-hda
<ubottu> Factoid sound-hda not found
<Ronald__> www- infos on this theme - like for a lota topics tends to be for the 7.10...
<Agent_bob> !intel-hda
<ubottu> Factoid intel-hda not found
<Agent_bob> !soundhda
<ubottu> Factoid soundhda not found
<Tm_T> hmh, I smell fishing
<Agent_bob> jussi01 showed me that factoid yestergo ....  ;/
<Ronald__> re: Tm...
<Ronald__> hmmm... looks like I will be running a cable under the carpet again... <smile->
<Tm_T> Ronald__: if you're trying to hilight me, use my full nick ;)
<Schorfi> Ronald__: i do, with a zyxel g220
<Ronald__> Tm_T sorry pal...
<Tm_T> Ronald__: no problems
<Ronald__> Just being lazy.. and/or was not aware of such a system....
<Ronald__> I last used irc to any extent some 15 years ago - or thereabouts...
<Ronald__> at least before there was the www... heheh
<Tm_T> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Malique> OK, it looks like I can set up some sort of a filter to pass an option to ghostscript when printing to convert it to greyscale, does that sound right? Is that the only way to get programs to print in greyscale?
<Pandemic> Hello, guys, tell me , what do I have to use to get rdp to winNT
<Tm_T> Pandemic: krdfc or something?
<Ronald__> Tm_T: hehe even works in chatzilla
<Tm_T> it does
<Ronald__> Tm_T: cool...
<Tm_T> Ronald__: some of us are in over 50 channels, so we cannot notice everything ;)
<Ronald__> Tm_T: so if I am not mistaken - the chances of buying just any old cheap sup-wlan stick and it working out of the box is a bit slim...
<Ronald__> Tm_T: I get the point...
<Ronald__> e e usb w-lan stick... i mean...
<Schorfi> Ronald__: i have an, ~2-year-old zyxel g-220, and wlan works out of the box for me
<Tm_T> Ronald__: its all about selecting right chip
<Ronald__> Schorfi: I am in Germany and there don't seem to be any Zyxel stuff on the market here these days...
<Ronald__> Tm_T:  but I get the point about the chip...
<Malique> Tm_T: happen to know anything about how to make stuff print in greyscale?
<Schorfi> Ronald__: I am too, and i got mine from Arcor :)
<Tm_T> Malique: have you checked your printer settings?
<Agent_bob> is the atheros on a card or on the main board in a toshiba ?
<Agent_bob> anyone know off hand?
<Ronald__> Schorfi: I suppose at the store they might even give me a sencible answer if I wave the euros in thier noses and say - hey pal this is yours if u can guarantee kubuntu support etc hehehe
<SlimeyPete> Agent_bob: in my toshiba it's on a mini-pci card.
<Malique> Tm_T: I've sifted through my printer settings for hours, I can't find anything on printing in greyscale. If I go to Configure in the printer settings, under Color Model (the closest i could find) it only has RGB
<Agent_bob> SlimeyPete k.  i'll go fishing then    hopping to remove it.
<Tm_T> Malique: no idea, I don't have printers myself
<Schorfi> as already said - it all depends on the chipset. afaik, the g220 uses a 'zd1211' chipset and it works fine, as the drivers are in the kernel
<SlimeyPete> Agent_bob: there's a panel on the bottom of mine which gives easy access. It's towards the front.
<Schorfi> (i think)
<max__> when I write in my disk scsi a large file after the command "cat /proc/meminfo" display me a lot of Cached memory.... Cached 700000 700MB in Cached, how I can resize this buffers?
<Agent_bob> SlimeyPete yeah looking at that now    looks promicing
<Malique> Tm_T: Fair enough. Bloody printers :@ know anyone who might be able to help me?
<Ronald__> Schorfi: I see pms for you are blocked or...?
<Agent_bob> anyone know command to control fan speed ?
<Ronald__> Schorfi: if the wlan thing is too much of a hassle - for a start I will prolly just run a bit of cable - that normally will detect a router automatically or..?
<Ronald__> Agent_bob: we used to do stuff like that with chewing gum a bit back heheh
<Schorfi> Ronald__: yes, there shouldn't be any problems with a wired connection
<Ronald__> Schorfi: I cant wait to get my hands on this new pc .. do you know the firm hd-computer in Berlin - they have a cool configurator sales thing -
<Malique> Ronald__: Have you tried using ndiswrapper? Helped me get my wlan up and running on my new laptop
<Ronald__> Schorfi: the pretty basic box I am after comes out at about 200€ (no paid OS of course...)
<max__> --------- I need to disable the buffer cache in linux 2.6.6 what is the command?
<Ronald__> Malique.. I am just trying to get informed up front - will be buying the (2nd) pc next month...
<Schorfi> Ronald__: no, i don't know them ... but sounds good, just right to try kubuntu :)
<Malique> Ronald__: Fair enough :)
<Ronald__> Schorfi: I have fugged my xp/vista at least 4 times trying to install a tri-boot xp-vis-kubu... just dont work...
<Ronald__> Malique - on the other hand I c a n run the live cd to try stuff out.. hehe
<Ronald__> Malique - but that is a bit of a bummer when you wanna right stuff to disk and save etc... the answer is the 2nd pc - which I need for other reasons also...
<Schorfi> Ronald__: ok, it's better to stay on the safe side then, with a new pc
<Ronald__> Schorfi: right - thank Jeezus for Images.. heheh
<Malique> Ronald__: That might work ;) at least it'll tell you if it runs OOB. I think there's a way to get the Live CD to save stuff to USB when it loads up, like /home I think, but not sure how to set that up
<Ronald__> Malique: not worth the bother just now I guess.. in 2 - 3 weeks should have the new system...
<jussi01> !intelhda | Agent_bob
<ubottu> Agent_bob: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Ronald__>  c u folks a bit later - I better do some work now.. (and not only self-training like this heheh)
<Malique> Cya Ronald__
<Malique> So, does anyone know how to get programs to print in greyscale?
<Malique> Anyone at all, there are no stupid ideas :)
<max__> --------- I need to disable the cache disk  in linux 2.6.6 what is the command?
<Agent_bob> jussi01 smart elic
<Agent_bob> :)
<jussi01> :)
<Agent_bob> thanks.
<jussi01> no probs :D
<Agent_bob> i can find this one on my own.
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AntSmash> Hey.
<jussi01> hi
<RuyalarPrensi> hi
<frojnd> hello guys. Yesterday I installed ubuntu server and after it fluxbox. But I am NOT able to get any sound. I've installed alsa-base and alsa-oss but I'm still not able to have any sound. Can someone please help me out ?
 * AntSmash is also having problems with sound :)
<jussi01> frojnd: probably the wrong place to ask - try #fluxbuntu maybe
<frojnd> jussi01: no this is the right place :)
<frojnd> fluxboy by package fluxbox doesn't bring any sound drivers...
 * AntSmash has two annoying problems. NumPad doesn't work, and Side buttons on mouse don't work.
<max__> --------- I need to disable the cache disk  in linux 2.6.6 what is the command?
<Agent_bob> what is sit0  is that the ath card showing up in ifconfig -a  ?
<linuxlover> hello room, i am anindya from india
<linuxlover> i have 2 desktop pcs and 1 laptop..... i want to make my small LAN with these three pcs. for this purpose, i am going to purchase this following router http://www.dlink.com.au/Products.aspx?Sec=1&Sub1=2&Sub2=5&PID=337 if anybody please comment over my choise (i am a damn newbie in networking, so please help me)
<dwidmann> linuxlover: don't forget to get yourself some cable too ... cat5e or cat6 will do nicely.
<linuxlover> dwidmann: i want to connect the main desktop pc (kubuntu) with wire. the other desktop and the laptop will be connected wireless and i am going to use usb network adapter http://www.dlink.co.in/products/Product_temp.aspx?id=4,355 , please take a look and reply me
<linuxlover> dwidmann: the laptop is wireless enabled. these two pcs, uses windowz as the os
<dwidmann> linuxlover: why connect the other desktop wireless? Keep in mind that wired transfers are 4.5x faster than wireless G's max
<linuxlover> then...... you are advising me for staying wired connection
<dwidmann> linuxlover: with the exception of the laptop, yes. (though, keeping cable around for plugging the laptop in in the event you need to do backup and such wouldn't be a bad idea)
<RuyalarPrensi> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<linuxlover> dwidmann: means, you are in support of connecting two desktops with wire and the laptop wireless
<dwidmann> right
<linuxlover> ok.... then i only need that router only.... am i right?
<dwidmann> right.
<linuxlover> may you please confirm whether the router can serve from ADSL broadband connection? because i use BSNL Broadband (it is an ADSL Broadband) in India
<dwidmann> How does your ADSL modem connect to your computer(s)? ethernet, usb, serial?
<linuxlover> ethernet card
<Dr_willis> asdl can connect via serial? never seen that befor. :)
<SlimeyPete> doesn't serial top out at 115kbps? ;)
<frojnd> please someone. My kernel modul for sound is loaded. How do I know? Ive tryed lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0 and the output is http://pastebin.ca/1022640 i've installed alsa-base and alsa-oss but I still can't hear any sound from headphones. (headphones are working - double cheked) Any ideas why I can't get any sound ?
<Dr_willis> SlimeyPete,  thats what i was thinking also.
<Dr_willis> I rember having a 9600 baud serial connection to the unix machines at school on my amiga. :) My friends apple2 couldent even handle that.
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: hard to say, never know what you might find out there so I left room for possibilities
<dwidmann> linuxlover:  I presume it would work fine. One way to find out though ;)
<Dr_willis> i still rember the confusion that 'firewire' caused under a lot of disrtos  when everyone suddendly had 2 network devices.  :) one for the nic, and one for their firewire stuff.
<dwidmann> linuxlover: on another note, max speed I generally see over Wireless G is 2.2MiB/second, 100BaseTX ethernet is ~10MiB/second
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: crazeh
<Dr_willis> so a 100 mb file woulkd take about 10 sec then eh?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<Dr_willis> and I picked up a switch the otehr day - says its 'fast ethernet' thats 100 right?
<dwidmann> Right
<dwidmann> I've got a gigabit switch .... for regular transfers I usually don't see over about 20-30MiB/second, but that's still a worthy boost.
<Dr_willis> Yea - that was my next Q. :) i dont see gb gaining me a whole lot.. but i may be just noticeing the slower transfers oin the non GB machines
<Dr_willis> slowly updating my wholelan to gigabit stuff
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: I took care of that back when I got the switch ... think the switch was $60 and the NICs were about $30 each ...
<dwidmann> Need to find some sort of solution for my laptop though ...
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  yea. i finially pu a gb card in this machine..i only recently realized that built in NIC was not GB. :) and it was a Yukon chipset. which seems to have issues under linux.
<Dr_willis> My poor laptop - needs a GB nic for it  - but its hard to justify  the cost.
<dwidmann> Agreed.
<dwidmann> I think those run more like $45 ish
<crs_> re
<Saras> hi
<hsystemx> #ubuntu
<frojnd> What file browser should I use ?
<frojnd> something that is gnome based
<jussi01> frojnd: nautilus?
<Dr_willis> why use a gnome based file manager under kde?
<Dr_willis> Theres dozens of file managers to try out if you dont like konqueror or dolphin
<hsystemx> Use Konqueror, is better than nautilus... [opinion]
<Chrysalis> thunar is my favorite, sorta miss it here on kde
<Dr_willis> You can easially install thunar :)
<Dr_willis> Ive been using ROX lately.
<hsystemx> i 've got a question... How can i change the font color of the kicker bar?
<hsystemx> kcontrol -> appeareance, doesnt work for that.
<Schorfi> right-click on kicker, settings?
<hsystemx> nop.
<hsystemx> ok thanks got it.
<crs> Is package kde4-core going to install completly kde4 desktop?
<Schorfi> try kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<crs> Schorfi: thanks, i have just found it :)
<Schorfi> hf then
<Schorfi> ;)
<jhutchins> crs: The problem is there is no complete kde4 desktop.
<crs> jhutchins: Yes, i know the story about kde4. Just have been looking for package which is gonna install as a deps the rest of kde4 packages.
<jhutchins> crs: have fun.
<crs> jhutchins: I wll. :)
<crs> will*
<ubuntu_> ae
<ubuntu_> alguem do brasil ai
<Chrysalis> did that myself but had nothing but problems with kde4 and removing kubuntu-kde4-desktop doesnt really remove anything
<Chrysalis> had to purge the core kde4 and every app one by one ;/
<crs> It is a testing box anyway :)
<crs> oh, will test gnome as well ;p
<Chrysalis> might aswell xfce too ;p
<Chrysalis> i wish kde looked like xfce, not sure what is it with glossiness and round buttons here
<frojnd> i'm trying to unzip a file but I get somekind of a note http://pastebin.ca/1022690 How can I unzip this file ?
<dresnu> hello. I'm using uswsusp to hibernate my laptop running Kubuntu, but when it resumes the session is locked. Is there a way to resume directly to the desktop instead of having to input my password everytime? Thank you
<Steve-cal> In KDE System Settings, under Sound, there is an option to "Run with the highest possible priority (realtime priority)"; so what does that really mean? Exactly how is it accomplishing that?
<frojnd> How can I use without dekstop option. I'm on fluxbox and  when I've installed fluxboy when I right click on the desktop there is only nautikus options, no fluxbox menu ?
<wayneandleanne> can anybody remember the command to enable libdvdcss?
<wayneandleanne> sorted it
<max__> --------- I need to disable the cache disk  in linux 2.6.6 what is the command? there are some parameters in the mount procedure?
<Dragonath> transferring my linux installation from one drive to another isn't just about copying it, right?
<xsacha> Dragonath: well you could install the distro clean and then just copy your /home directory
<xsacha> or partition rather
<Dragonath> hmm
<xsacha> Dragonath: if you have the distro installed on both but just wanna transfer settings.. you'll find all user settings on /home
<Dragonath> well I have a clean hd
<Dragonath> that I want to transfer the stuff to
<xsacha> all the user stuff and settings is in /home
<Dragonath> the thing is that right now I'm running 7.10
<Dragonath> if I installed 8.04 on the new HD, would copying /home still work without problems?
<xsacha> might have incompatible settings because newer versions of programs..
<xsacha> other than that, should be ok
<zeno_> ktorrent keeps freezing when i have >50 torrents (still dls but gui not responsive) is this a known issue? (fix?)
<sigma_> why are the devs constantly trying to re-invent the wheel? take for instance the new "printing" app. why design it if kjobviewer did the job just fine. how can i uninstall it?
<xsacha> sigma_: but dont they all use the same backend? CUPS, KDE, ..
<xsacha> all a printing program should be is a frontend gui.. so if it is designed different, it is entirely different
<sigma_> xsacha: how di i delete the new one thats suddenly showed up in kubuntu?
<xsacha> apt-get remove it, then apt-get install old one
<xsacha> or just use adept to find printing apps
<sigma_> xsacha: the old one is still there (kjobviewer), i have no idea what the package for the new one is called
<xsacha> how do you run it?
<xsacha> the command to run it is probably its name. if its a good little kde app, it will have a Help->About that explains the name, version and some info too
<sigma_> it just opens when i print a document, lists the file name, status etc. the irritating thing is that even when the doc has finished printing it does not close
<mycute7> 한국분 있으세요?
<djouallah> did adept work behind an http proxy ?
<frojnd> What is the package for installing calc ?
<Jucato> !kde | Steve-cal
<ubottu> Steve-cal: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Jucato> Steve-cal: see the Kubuntu website for the KDE 3.5.9 announcement
<Steve-cal> Jucato: Thanks I'll check it out now.
<djouallah> eh Jucato thought you are off on irc ;)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<rophy> prob with knonqueror? help ? anyone?
<jimmy51vinsky>  Hello, I'm trying to compile gcc 4.3.0 but get the message "Building GCC requires GMP 4.`+ and MPFR 2.3.0+."  What package(s) containg those?
<rophy> no idea
<BluesKaj> rophy, describe it
<rophy> well youtube vedios just grey screen
<rophy> and voice
<rophy> video*
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version ?
<jthomas> !blogging
<ubottu> Factoid blogging not found
<jthomas> !blog software
<ubottu> Factoid blog software not found
<jthomas> !blogsoftware
<ubottu> Factoid blogsoftware not found
<jthomas> !blog
<ubottu> Factoid blog not found
<rophy> version
<Jucato> !msgthebot | jthomas
<ubottu> jthomas: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rophy> 3.5.9
<jimmy51vinsky> so...  what's needed to compile GCC under kubuntu?
<Jucato> jimmy51vinsky: try libgmp3-dev and libmpfr-dev
<jthomas> can anyone recommend a good-for-blogspot blogging app?  Drivel doesn't seem to work for me any longer (for a few months now)
<jimmy51vinsky> thanks
<rophy> vesrion 3.5.9
<rophy> jimmy?
<jimmy51vinsky> ?
<rophy> the knoqueror vesrion
<rophy> 3.5.9
<BluesKaj> rophy, first make sure you have konqueror-nsplugins installed
<rophy> okai
<rophy> well in the plugins section of knqueror settings it says that it uses the netscape plugins
<rophy> bluekaj?
<frojnd> how can I check if my nvidida is installed ?
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia-glx-new for my fx550 if it's in the new list =9
<rophy> i have the konqueror-nsplugins installed shall i install the konqueror-nsplugins-kde4
<rophy> ?
<BluesKaj> check by doing sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins in the terminal , or you can look in adept
<rophy> i looked
<rophy> and they r installed
<BluesKaj> not for kde4
<rophy> yes
<jimmy51vinsky> Jucato:  that did it.  i was scared those were gnome media player packages or something.
<rophy> the konqueror-nsplugins are installed
<rophy> and the konqueror-nsplugins-kde4 are not
<BluesKaj> don't install for kde4 unless you are oin kde4 which you are not using
<Jucato> jimmy51vinsky: and why would GCC require GNOME media players? :)
<rophy> they r not installed
<rophy> justthe konqueror-nsplugins are installed
<jimmy51vinsky> Jucato: no... when i did apt-cache search the "gmp" related stuff said gnome media players.  i was sure that's not what i wanted
<rophy> Blues Kaj?
<richard_> still kind of new to Kubuntu...what if any virus scanners does anyone use?
<rjune> I practice safe computintg
<Pici> richard_: There really isnt a need for virus scanners in Linux unless you plan on scanning windows files.
<richard_> i am careful where I go on th internet, but what about email scanning?
<richard_> should I be concerned about possibly forwarding something? I am currently using Thunderbird
<rophy> konqueror and utube videos .gery screen ,help?
<rophy> [17:24] <rophy> konqueror and utube videos .gery screen ,help?
<rophy> dear kubuntu fellowers ?
<rophy> heelo ?
<rophy> [17:24] <rophy> konqueror and utube videos .gery screen ,help?
<frojnd> I've also tryed to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but all I get is: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration         file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080519162609    After I've installed nvidia-glx-new
<frojnd> What could be wrong ?
<BluesKaj> rophy, make sure you have the sun-java-common and sun-java6 installed as well
<BluesKaj> err java-common
<rophy> okai
<Dragonath> my disks & filesystems module is giving me errors - says something ir orphaned or corrupted, any advice?
<Dragonath> I need to see my sata drive
<home_> aaaaa a server for undenet. europe one?
<Dragonath> and figure out some way to tell my motherboard to try booting off that
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, that usually happens when one DLs and installs an app from the internet and then decide to remove it
<BluesKaj> orphaned apps that is
<BluesKaj> !orphaned
<ubottu> Factoid orphaned not found
<frojnd> i'm trying ot glxinfo | grep direct to check if direct rendering is enalbled and I get: No protocol specified  Error: unable to open display :0.0   What am  I missing here ?
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<Dragonath> that did not do anything
<Dragonath> it's been ages since I did a version upgrade
<jurgen> opera under kubuntu is not showing any videos. Plugins are installed. Other browsers do play video. What do I need to check/change to make opera play video?
<Dragonath> I don't recall messing with the disks & filesystems module either
<Dragonath> yet it doesn't work :)
<jcfp> Dragonath: is it the systemsetting module you're talking about?
<Dragonath> yes
<tales_2010> I installed some packets required by GTK+, but now the letters on GTK applications are all messes like that.. http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/1224/snapshot2kt0.png .. does anyone how to solve that?
<jcfp> Dragonath: filed a bug about that long ago, it was fixed at some point but apparently not. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109273 in kde-guidance "kde systemsettings module "Disk & Filesystems" does not load" [Medium,Fix released]
<jcfp> Time to reopen - it still shows this error on hardy here too :(
<psyco> hey, anyone have a good program for changing FLAC to MP3? Preferably GUI.
<StainlessSteelRa> running kubuntu hardy on lenovo laptop. I've seen in the past a gui interface to control (read enable/disable) my touchpad.  The applet sat in the panel.  I can't recall the name of the application though.  Any help?
<BluesKaj> psyco, why would you do that..degrades the sound terribly
<psyco> BluesKaj: I can't put FLAC on my iPod :(
<BluesKaj> disposable music i guess eh?
<Dr_willis> StainlessSteelRa,  there was ksynaptic. BUT i think its been replaced by somthing else now a days.
<BluesKaj> what abot wav ?
<BluesKaj> about
<StainlessSteelRa> psyco: you might consider installing rockbox on your ipod and then you could...
<psyco> StainlessSteelRa: Rockbox drains my iPod battery >.>
<StainlessSteelRa> Dr_willis: yeah, I looked for ksynaptic in apt but no bueno
<BluesKaj> regular synaptic runs fine on kubuntu
<psyco> Also flac uses a lot of space on my IpoD XD
<StainlessSteelRa> psyco: personally, I didn't like the interface... but I could play my oggs...
<psyco> StainlessSteelRa: I loved rockbox but I had like a 5 hour battery life for some reason
<StainlessSteelRa> BluesKaj: running synaptic loads the aptitude gui...
<BluesKaj> well. if yo like flangy distorted sound psyco , be my guest ...dunno =how ppl can listen to mp3 music
<Dr_willis> i cant tell the differance in my Kenny. G.
<Dr_willis> :P
<BluesKaj> StainlessSteelRa, so...... ?
<Dr_willis> There is a TOUCHPAD tool thats has a name Similer to the package manager tools name.
<Dr_willis> dont get the 2 confused. :)
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, puhleese ....
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  honestly.. cant tell.   Wait till you are an old factory worker.
<StainlessSteelRa> BluesKaj: well, unless I'm missing your point, I'm trying to install ksynaptic (or it's equivelent) which is the applet panel gui to control my touch pad...
<psyco> BluesKaj: I use flac on my computer just not on my iPod.
<BluesKaj> I worked in a paper mill lab for 32 yrs ...
<StainlessSteelRa> BluesKaj: if you are suggesting I use synaptic to find it, the I understand (but I'd done that already).
<psyco> But I need a good audio conversion program.
<StainlessSteelRa> BluesKaj: if you were suggesting I use synaptic as a gui to contorl my touchpad, you are mistaken or again I've misunderstood.
<Dr_willis> The touchpad ksynaptic and gsynaptic tools have been replaced/updated - i recall from the  homepage of the tools.
<BluesKaj> touchpad ?
<StainlessSteelRa> Dr_willis: searching web now...
<StainlessSteelRa> BluesKaj: little square touch-sensative pad on laptops...
<StainlessSteelRa> BluesKaj: quite annoying to those of us who prefer the touchpoint (or pencil eraser) to control the mouse.  I need a way to easily enable/disable so when my wife uses lappy she can enable it and when I use it I can disable it... gui preferred for her sake.
<Dr_willis> gsynaptics   - is the name of the old tool.
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<DexterF> geforce 7600 on hardy - enabled nvidia driver from hardware drivers manager, next login it was disabled again. now what? need to reconf X?
<StainlessSteelRa> I have gsynaptics installed, but it doesn't look/behave the same as the applet I'd used in the past...
<Dr_willis> synclient can be used to adjust touchpad settings from the command line. This will work even if a GUI Preference tool is installed.
<Dr_willis> tools mentioned are ---------> synclient, syndaemon, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, and qsynaptics
<StainlessSteelRa> I sand corrected, gsynaptic does enable/disable touchpad.  it just doesn't sit on the panel.. I will keep poking at things.
<BluesKaj> psyco, 'soundconverter' , but you'll need GStreamer LAME plugin as well
 * StainlessSteelRa reading helpful link now
<derdui_> Hi, does anybody know how i find out, which hardware i have installed? especially my ethernetadapter
<Dr_willis> StainlessSteelRa,   some of the tools are 'applets' also - that you 'add to panel' i recall.
<BluesKaj> StainlessSteelRa, I don't understand using a name so similar to a much used package manager (k)synaptic
<Dr_willis> based on the name of the X driver I imagine/touchpad/company
<psyco> Alright thanks BluesKaj
<StainlessSteelRa> BluesKaj: take it up with the manufacturer... the hardward is the "Synaptic TouchPad"... :)
<StainlessSteelRa> s/hardward/hardware/
<cnstarz> does anyone know the link to the nvidia driver problem on 8.04?
<jcfp> Dragonath: I've just reopened the bug. Please add your comments too. To see/compare the actual error, run the "systemsettings" program from the command line.
<BluesKaj> StainlessSteelRa, when i saw the word synaptic I naturally assumed ...... I guess one shouldn't assume :)
<StainlessSteelRa> BluesKaj: honest mistake! :) trust me, you aren't the only one.  It makes searching for info challenging, as you can't just search "kde synaptic" without getting loads of blather on synaptic as opposed to the touchpad utility...
<Dr_willis> they should rename synaptic to 'SuperPackageUberDevice" = 'SPUD'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Pici> :)
<BluesKaj> StainlessSteelRa, I can imagine
<StainlessSteelRa> what's frustrating is that I found the little gui while I was building gentoo on a space lappy some months ago, then I installed it to that same lappy when I installed kubuntu, now I haven't got the lappy and I can't recall what the hell it was I installed... I suspect it was ksynaptic.
<Dr_willis> http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/    12/01/08 --->>>   TouchFreeze for Linux pre 0.2 and annoucing end of {q/k}synaptics
<mazai> hi all
<Dr_willis> 'Touchfreeze' is aparently the name of the in progress replacement for q/ksynaptics
<mazai> what is a language of this chat?
<Dr_willis> !find touchfreeze
<Pici> mazai: English.
<ubottu> Package/file touchfreeze does not exist in hardy
<mazai> fuck
<Pici> !language | mazai
<ubottu> mazai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mazai> i`m from russia
<Jucato> !ru | mazai
<ubottu> mazai: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> !ru | mazai then this should help
<ubottu> mazai then this should help: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mazai> Russia is champion of Hokkey
<mazai> Kanada is loozer
<Pici> mazai: This is the Kubuntu Support Channel, not for general chatting.
<Pici> !ot | mazai
<ubottu> mazai: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mazai> sorry
 * StainlessSteelRa checking out touchfreeze... 
<Dr_willis> StainlessSteelRa,  aparently the code for the touchpad driver in X.. is in a bit of a state of confusion
<jpj> hello
<StainlessSteelRa> evidently
<jpj> i'm using kbuntu 7.10. whenever i try to use add programs i get message saying that the data base is blocked. I have logged-off, reinitiated and turned off the computer, but the problem wouldnt go. Any ideas?
<Pici> !aptfix | jpj
<ubottu> jpj: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jpj> n
<jpj> it asks me whether I should install the packet version o remain with the current one?
<jpj> what is it talking about?
<derdui_> wich interface do i have to tipe in ettercap, i thought it was my ethernet adapter.... but it doesnt work
<jpj> ah, ok,it seems there was some uptades in somekind of limbo, i pressed y and its updating everything
<jpj> exit
<jpj> thanks a lot
<cnstarz> how do i install the nvidia drivers?
<Schorfi> install nvidia-glx-new
<cnstarz> got it, thanks ;)
<Schorfi> :)
<enoj_> After upgrading to the latest version with FF3 beta, the Java support in my firefox broke.. Any idea how I can fix that?
<cnstarz> i have a problem, the font sizes on my webrowsers and anything run under sudo are HUGE
<cnstarz> the fonts are like in 9 Foot Interface mode or something
<balthasar> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cnstarz> is that supposed to be for me?
<balthasar> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<cnstarz> hooray i figured it out
<cnstarz> had to use kde fonts in gtk applications
<cnstarz> nvm that didn't fix it after all :(
<jhutchins_wk> Good grief, the FF3 beta in HH isn't even a public beta - the first public beta was just released!
<Pici> jhutchins_wk: Well, you have the answer then, it was 'just released'
<cnstarz> hooray now i fixed it, had to change the font dpi to 120
<balthasar_> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<rysiek__> re
<dennis_p> x.org and login screen have proper resolution but kde logged in and its system settings does not feature available resolutions.
<dennis_p> how can i select the wanted resolution on the desktop without using broken kubuntu system settings?
<avihayb> !juk
<ubottu> Factoid juk not found
<dennis_p> !nvidea
<ubottu> Factoid nvidea not found
<_CrashMaster_> !nvidia | dennis_p
<ubottu> dennis_p: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennis_p> thx, binary driver and 3d games work, selecting a resolution does not.
<oramaq> hola
<avihayb> I've installed juk, and it dosn't play for some reason
<_CrashMaster_> !es | oramaq
<ubottu> oramaq: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<avihayb> with each of the 3 soundsystems it supports
<avihayb> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Steve-cal> Where do I go to search for known bugs in Kubuntu? (What's the URL?)
<_CrashMaster_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Steve-cal> _CrashMaster_: Thanks.
<ThRixXx> hey people! can someone help me!
<_CrashMaster_> ThRixXx: We can try. Ask your question.
<ThRixXx> im not a kubuntu live disk, trying to fix my windows but the livedisk doesn't support ntfs ?
<ThRixXx> im famillliar with ubuntu but only have a kubuntu cd with me...
<_CrashMaster_> I cant say for certain that the livecd will mount your ntfs partitions.
<_CrashMaster_> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<ThRixXx> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ThRixXx> _CrashMaster_, do you think ubuntu hardy's livedisk has ntfs support?
<_CrashMaster_> ThRixXx: Im actually kinda surprised that kubuntu wont do it.
<_CrashMaster_> Are you expecting it to show up automatically?
<_CrashMaster_> Or is it not mounting when you tell it to
<ThRixXx> hahaha thanks man I got it working !!!!!!!!!!
<gkr_> hi all! is there any difference between installing kubuntu, and installing ubuntu, then adding kde-desktop?
<_sourcemaker> Is there a professional to use a WLAN card Realtek 8185? (without ndiswrapper)?
<ThRixXx> kubuntu looks too much like windows
<ThRixXx> gkr_, kde is only a desktop interface such as gnome!
<_CrashMaster_> ThRixXx: So change it!
<_CrashMaster_> _sourcemaker: Are you looking for native Wireless drivers?
<ThRixXx> Can you ? Cool I'm used to ubuntu it has a nice earthy look!
<_sourcemaker> _CrashMaster_: no... i only whant to use this wlan card... but it is not supported?
<ThRixXx> gkr_, can you maybe explain your question more clearly ?
<_CrashMaster_> _sourcemaker: If its not supported, you're stuck with ndiswrapper
<_sourcemaker> _CrashMaster_: damm
<_CrashMaster_> ThRixXx: KDEMENU / SYSTEM SETTINGS / APPEARANCE and you can change anything
<_CrashMaster_> _sourcemaker: What are you trying to do that you cant use ndiswrapper ?
<_sourcemaker> _CrashMaster_: I hate linux for this :-) Wasting 4 days without sucess.... only ndiswrapper... but I will not use this...
<_sourcemaker> _CrashMaster_: I have bad experience with ndiswrapper...
<_CrashMaster_> _sourcemaker: really? Ive had nothign but success with it.
<gkr_> ThRixXx (sorry, not familiar with IRC so cannot address you correctly) was just cuirous as to why there are so many differences. Synaptic vs Adept package manager (which is awesome) keyring vs wallet etc. ts just a little confusing is all
<_CrashMaster_> gkr_: Its all about choices. What do YOU want to use? You're not limited to only one option.
<ThRixXx> Its your personal choice.
<coley> Hello
<_CrashMaster_> Hello coley
<coley> What going on?
<ThRixXx> I suppose it's there to give people a variet to choose from ?
<ThRixXx> There are allso different programs created for kde, same goes for gnome.  I think they can run on kde or gnome, but will work faster on the platform it was designed
<coley> So what are the advantages of kubuntu over ubuntu?
<gkr_> ohh yea, the whole gtk/qt thing. i kinda like both, but kde is running on all my machines. cant wait for 4.1!!
<jramskov> Question: I'm running kubuntu 8.04 (i386) and I have installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin. I have no other java installed. I need the JRE in Firefox 3. What am I missing?
<ThRixXx> It's simmilar to windows and is easier for people who are familiar with windows to use!
<coley> I see.
<_CrashMaster_> coley: One uses Gnome and the other KDE.
<_CrashMaster_> Again, choices.
<coley> I see.
<ThRixXx> jramskov, I think it's the browser plugin ?  You can get it from mozilla addons
<Okiedude> What should I do now that I have kubuntu installed?
<emilsedgh> Okiedude: use it?
<jramskov> ThRixXx: I can only find a java console which isn't it
<bipolar> Is there a way to set adept to never ask if the user wants to do a distrobution upgrade? I've just been handed a laptop that a user did this on and now some of our custom apps don't work. I want them to do normal security updates, but not this.
<Okiedude> Why is it better than windows?
<Okiedude> I usually play games.
<Okiedude> Steam games.
<ThRixXx> When you go on a website that requirs java firefox should show a "click here to download plugins"
<ThRixXx> Have you tried that ?
<trappist> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<gkr_> So, i have this friend. very computer savvy. he knows his way around linux more then I do as he is a server dev, yet he refuses to accept linux as a desktop replacement. we argue over this from time to time, and he insists that the linux kernal is not multi media aware and never will be. any suggestions for a rebuttle?
<ThRixXx> tell him ubuntu is evolveing faster than windows and soon, linux  >  windows
<Okiedude> So right now it is not as good?
<jramskov> ThRixXx: yeah, tried that, it can't do it and refers to java.com
<melkart> gkr_: what are his arguments why linux will never be "multi media aware"? (what does that mean exactly?)
<ThRixXx> Depends what you wanto use it for!
<gkr_> ThRixXx, LOL have done, but his reply is something along the lines of critical mass :)
<ThRixXx> It's easier to use windows for gaming...
<gkr_> melkart, an example is how running multiple audio streams will bring the UI to its knees.
<melkart> gkr_: yes (i havent experienced that myself) but why wouldnt it be fixed at some time?
<melkart> gkr_: (because he said "*never* will be")
<drif> gkr_: multiple audio streams - does that also refer to sequencer programs such as rosegarden?
<_sourcemaker> can I extract the files of an rbm file?
<_sourcemaker> i mean rpm
<JoshOvki> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<gkr_> melkart, apparently, the kernel developers are not concerned about anything other then server performance and enhancements etc. Also, each kernel point update changes something or rather which breaks other things. untill a desktop kernel is forked and maintained, deskop performance will never match the competition. .. Well, its open source so i guess anything is possible
<gkr_> !?!
<dennis_p> music makers used to need to run a custum linux kernel you can compensate with speedy hardware like windows users did
<melkart> gkr_: given the progress that linux made in the last 5 years in being good for desktop use, i dont see why in 5-10 years it shouldnt become near perfect
<gkr_> the way i see it. install ubuntu and you have a fully loaded PC. office, graphice, browsers, irc clients etc. Install windows and you have notepad and paint. :) I think the best thing ubuntu and other distro's have is the package manager! Still. he is not convinced. ohh well, will just have to wait, then rub it in when every1 is using it :P
<ali_> hello
<hawkeyex> hello
<hawkeyex> I'm trying to make a bootable bio flasher
<ava> jj
<gkr_> melkart, i totally agree, and since its 3:34am in melb .. im going to crash! c u all soon
<luigi> Ciao
<luigi> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<hawkeyex> problem is, when I do a  mount -t vfat -o loop FDOEM.144 to /tmp/floppy, it works, but won't let me add 3 more files for the flash
<hawkeyex> is there a way for me to expand that /tmp/floppy space a little bit more to add in more space?
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia-glx-new package (since I have fx 5500) and when I run glxinfo I get: http:frojnd.no-ip.org/output/4.txt what is wrong with my X ?
<jcfp> hawkeyex: once you mount that loopback filesystem on /tmp/floppy, space there is limited to the file size of FDOEM.144...
<cnstarz> how do i make it so that i have to double click desktop items in order to open them
<jimmy51vinsky> in this: "make ARCH=i686 CROSS_COMPILE=i686-linux- menuconfig" is ARCH=i686 invalid?
<ThRixXx> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<mefistofele> Anyone know of a client for bdb that works sort of like MySQL Administrator or phpmyadmin?
<jonorland>  /msg ubottu FUSE
<hawkeyex> jcfp: so what's the fix for that? I mean I have a DVD RW to burn this into
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia-glx-new package but my xorg is weired a little too small: http://frojnd.no-ip.org/output/5.txt
<frojnd> what could be wrong ?
<mefistofele> frojnd: missing quite a bit of stuff in that xorg.conf
<rajiv_nair> hello
<frojnd> mefistofele: yes this is default xorg.conf..
<hawkeyex> also, is there a way for me to determine what kind of motherboard I have?
<mefistofele> frojnd: the Driver under the Device section needs to be "nvidia" to use the nvidia-glx package, not "nv"
<jcfp> hawkeyex: that's kinda hard to say without knowing what exactly you are trying to do, but if you want more space either look outside of /tmp/floppy or make that loopback filesystem larger
<jcfp> hawkeyex: and motherboard brandname and model is available via lshw (I think)
<rajiv_nair> Whenever im copying something using konqqueror or nautilus in hardy the system becomes really slow
<rajiv_nair> i didnt have this problem with gutsy
<rajiv_nair> any ideas?
<mefistofele> frojnd: you also need to configure some modes
<ThRixXx> !diskmounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<cnstarz> have you set up your desktop with nvidia-settings?
<cnstarz> assuming you have an nvidia card
<frojnd> mefistofele: can u explain
<jcfp> frojnd: in that xorg config you're still using the nv driver so that answers your question about the glxinfo output
<frojnd> jcfp: just a sec fro restart x
<cnstarz> frojnd: do "sudo nvidia-settings" and configure your desktop the way you want, then write the changes to your xorg.conf file
<hawkeyex> jcfp - I'm trying to flash my BIOS (they finally updated the bios, and I'm expecting another crash in 8 minutes)
<frojnd> if I put in "nvidida" I'm not able to login I have to backup
<cnstarz> are you saying that when you configure with nvidia-settings, and restart x, the display gets messed up and you end up having to restore to your backup?
<frojnd> cnstarz: nom I haven't tryed nvidia-settings just when I change under deveice section "nv" into "nvidia" and than restart x I have to backup..
<cnstarz> ohhh
<frojnd> I have to install nvidida-settings first
<cnstarz> yep
<frybye7> Hi - who is using 8.04 with a usb- wireless lan stick??
<frybye7> if so - did it work "out of the box" - which manuf. etc...?
<awag> cnstarz: speaking of nvidia-settings, i use it to underclock my video card because otherwise it is unstable, however the settings are lost when i restart the machine, is there a way to save these settings?
<cnstarz> write them to your xorg.conf, i think
<frojnd> cnstarz: when I run nvidia-settings it gives me warning that I do not use nvidida driver...
<cnstarz> oh when underclocking, i dunno
<cnstarz> sorry
<frybye7> cnstarz: why do you have to underclock.. should work with normal mhz or...?
<slaviann> hi)
<cnstarz> soundslike you dont have nvidia drivers installed
<frybye7> cnstarz: sorry - wrong user - frojnd I meant...
<jabba_> hey, i have a session i like the settings for on one machine, how do i move it to another machine?
<cnstarz> oh ;)
<guilhermeblanco> does anyone know if Sony's Memory Stick works in Kubuntu by default? I've heard that this MS does not work... is it true?
<frojnd> cnstarz: erm... I do have... I've installed nvidia-glx-new and I have geforce 2 fx 5500
<cnstarz> hmm
<jabba_> guilhermeblanco: i have one here that works, but i'm not sure we have the same on
<jabba_> e
<slaviann> )
<dennis_p> x.org and login screen have proper resolution but kde logged in and its system settings does not feature available resolutions.
<dennis_p> on fx 5200
<Ayabara> I'm gonna reformat and repartition my HD. How can I take a backup of my home folder and restore it when I reinstall?
<guilhermeblanco> jabba_: do you know if it works in all linux distro's? maybe it's a module issue...
<jbrown> hey guys i was wondering if anyone has any info on how to fix loss of sound for the optiplex 745 after upgrade?
<guilhermeblanco> jabba_: could you tell me which module it is?
<jabba_> guilhermeblanco: i'm using hardy + kde4
<dennis_p> my fx 5200 worked normal on LTS
<frojnd> damn it I didn't had installed nvidia-glx-new :S
<frojnd> but my xorg.conf remains the same after it: http://frojnd.no-ip.org/output/5.txt
<frojnd> what do I have to do with my xorg so nvidia will fully work
<dennis_p> can i force kde desktop to switch to an x.org conf resolution without using kubuntu´s systemsettings?
<jabba_> dennis_p: you can launch x by itself
<jabba_> dennis_p: Xorg -config <filename>
<dennis_p> in konsole?
<jabba_> well you'd need to stop x first :)
<reisi> is there any way to request new kde4.0.4 packages (with a fix for this http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161870) for huge regressions in khtml
<jabba_> you can't launch an x server when one is running
<ubottu> KDE bug 161870 in khtml forms "Display bug in editable text areas (forms)" [Normal,New]
<jabba_> although you can use Xnest, but that's probably more than you want right now
<reisi> heh, ubottu same bug as above
<jabba_> reisi: ubottu is a bot.
<ThRixXx> how do i add the universe repostory
<Pici> Its parsing out the bug link you posted.
<reisi> jabba_: i understand thanks :) wrote it so others could have straight link
<reisi> aah, ok :) thanks pici
<dennis_p> the resolution works in the kde login screen but after login the resoltions available are lower then stated in x.org conf
<jabba_> dennis_p: how do you know the resolutions are different?
<dennis_p> ha, the monitor tells the scan rates
<jabba_> dennis_p: gotcha
<lew> Hi eve....
<frojnd> I've followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and when I run nvidia-xconfig I got a new xorg, but when I've restarted I wasn't able to get into x. any ideas what else could it go wrong ?
<reisi> anyways; now that i have embarrased myself could someone point me to the correct way to ask for someone to build khtml (kdelibs and ??) with at least that bugfix
<jabba_> frojnd: did you look at the error log?
<ThRixXx> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ThRixXx> how do i add the universal repostory?
<frojnd> jabba_: how can I do that ? I'm running x like: startx
<jabba_> frojnd: /var/log/Xsession.error i think
<jabba_> lemme check
<jabba_> hm, i don't have one :)
 * Josh0vki is sad as he removes kubuntu from his laptop
<jabba_> frojnd: so when you start x and it fails, it should spit out where the error file is.
<Xbehave> how come ?
<jabba_> frojnd: or you can start x manually and do Xorg >& /tmp/foo and then less /tmp/foo
<Xbehave> Josh0vki: whats unfixable?
<frojnd> jabba_: since I'm runnig x like start x.... maybe ucan tell me the command line so I can pipe somewhere the process
<Josh0vki> Xbehave: nothing, im sending it off for repairs but they will only take laptops that have the orinigal OS installed
<jabba_> frojnd: Xorg >& /tmp/foo && less /tmp/foo
<Xbehave> backup your /home to a dvd and itll be like it never left when you reinstall
<Josh0vki> Xbehave: already have
<pim> Could anyone tell me what IOPL is?
<Josh0vki> Xbehave: been doing this a long time, but its still sad to see it being replaced by windows
<pim> I get it as an error message: IOPL not enabled, with wine
 * Xbehave understands your pain
<pim> trying to open winword in Kubuntu
<pim> But I only get an error message
<frojnd> jabba_: http://pastebin.ca/1022959
<Xbehave> look it up in winehq thats more likely to tell you how to get stuff working in wine that us
<Pici> !appdb | pim
<ubottu> pim: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<john-scott> hey all, running 8.04 with KDE4, can't seem to copy and paste between KDE4 apps and GTK apps (like firefox). any ideas?
<jabba_> frojnd: like i said, you cannot run x when x is already running
<jabba_> frojnd: if you're running your irc client in xwindows, you'll have to stop it. (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop)
<jabba_> frojnd: when you do that, the graphic session will end, and you can re-launch X on your own. if you do that and it fails, you can view the error log.
<jabba_> frojnd: if it fails to start correctly, it will tell you, and leave the details in the log (which can be very long)
<frojnd> jabba_: don't understand I have to close x season and than start Xorg >& /tmp/foo && less /tmp/foo ?
<Xbehave> jog
<frojnd> jabba_: I'm on irssi running screen... so no need to disconnect ..
<jabba_> frojnd: the way X works is it launches a single process that runs all your applicatiobns on top of that.
<Xbehave> john-scott: try #kubuntu-kde4 or #kde
<jabba_> frojnd: so you have to stop X manually, and then run it manually, without using startx.
<jabba_> frojnd: if you're using irssi, it's pretty easy. Just stop X (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop)
<frojnd> jabba_: ok jabba_ just by typing X ?
<jabba_> frojnd: then, run X manually (sudo Xorg)
<jabba_> frojnd: if you have a config file you've frobbed yourself, you would say Xorg --config <filename>
<frojnd> and than your command: Xorg >& /tmp/foo && less /tmp/fo ?
<jabba_> frojnd: i'd just say Xorg and let it spit it out to stderr
<jabba_> frojnd: it will tell you where the error log is when it dies. but X has to be not running for it to come up and give you an error.
<frojnd> k
<jabba_> (or, not come up with an error if the config file is correct)
<pim> I guess the best thing to do is to install it via Wine.
<jabba_> frojnd: you said you're using nvidia-xconfig?
<pim> rahter than opening it with wine from the windows partition
<Xbehave> yeah it cant eulate regitries that it doesnt have installed
<frojnd> jabba_: when running Xorg: Fatal server error: Cannot move old log file ("/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"
<jabba_> gotta run it as root :)
<frojnd> jabba_: ok.. brb
<cnstarz> i downloaded filezilla off filezilla's site, but how do i install it?
<cnstarz> it comes as a .bz2 archive
<Pici> cnstarz: filezilla is in the package repositories, it would be better to install it from there.
<cnstarz> i saw it in there, but noticed it was an older version
<cnstarz> i'll give that a shot
<cnstarz> also, is there a way to make it so that you have to double click desktop icons to open them, instead of just single clicking?
<hpk> the german link please
<frojnd> jabba_: http://pastebin.ca/1022980
<hpk> kubuntu_de
<Pici> hpk: #ubuntu-de
<max_> #ubuntu
<el1te> can someone help me with my sound problem
<jabba_> frojnd: and did X come up as you want?
<jabba_> it doesn't look like it had anything fatal
<jimmy51vinsky> when configin'g binutils, what does AR=ar AS=as do?
<frojnd> jabba_: maybe, but there was just gray screen an dI could point with X mouse and nothing more..
<jabba_> frojnd: welcome to Xwindows :)
<frojnd> jabba_: no X didn't come..
<jabba_> frojnd: i thought you said your monitor tells you the resolution. and if you saw the grey screen, that's Xwindows.
<Dragonath> hey, how is the easiest way to update my bios on 7.10?
<jabba_> frojnd: all that other fluffy stuff like your window manager come out of startx (which is a wrapper)
<frojnd> jabba_: my monitor says resolution if I click on the menu and than info...
<frojnd> tells*
<el1te> 1st instead of having to type 'sudo command' everytime cant i just login as root and not have to do the sudo command anymore
<jabba_> frojnd: and when x comes up bare, does it have the resolution you want?
<el1te> if i try ' su root' i switch fine but apt-get locks dirs
<jabba_> el1te: yes, you can type sudo -s or sudo su -
<frojnd> jabba_: don't know... its full screen gray screen...
<frojnd> jabba_: no fluxmenu whatsoever..
<el1te> ok thanks
<cnstarz> would anyone know how to fix the login screen's font size?  look at this:
<jabba_> frojnd: so your monitor itself does not have a menu?
<cnstarz> http://http://cool.lololcats.com/random_images/login.jpg
<frojnd> jabba_: my monitor has menu... I can change brightness position ..
<dennis_p> jabba_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log says: (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"  and runs at 75Hz then after login it reports (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768_70" my monitor confirms while kubuntu systemsettings wrongly states "1024x768@63Hz"
<jabba_> frojnd: but you don't know what resolution you're running at
<frojnd> jabba_: I thought u asked me anbout sudo Xorg commmand
<jabba_> gack, are you the same person?
<frojnd> jabba_: I have the correct resolution only I don't have properly set drivers for nvidia..
<cnstarz> who
<jabba_> frojnd: and dennis_p?
<frojnd> jabba_: my drivers aren't enabled
<frojnd> jabba_: what dennis ?
<jabba_> i can't multiplex two different x questions
<dennis_p> iḿ someone else having fx5200 trouble
<frojnd> oh ok :)
<jabba_> dennis_p: what is it you want again? i forget...
<dennis_p> thatś ok
<jabba_> frojnd: and what are you trying to do again?
<jabba_> just so i have the two of you straight?
<dennis_p> my resolution is ok at kde lohion screen but after login itś too low and kubuntu system settings is incorrect
<dennis_p> my resolution is ok at kde login screen but after login itś too low and kubuntu system settings is incorrect
<jabba_> dennis_p: okay, i confused the two of you. sorry frojnd
<dennis_p> jabba_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log says: (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"  and runs at 75Hz then after login it reports (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768_70" my monitor confirms while kubuntu systemsettings wrongly states "1024x768@63Hz"
<frojnd> jabba_: to have full nvidia drivers support... right now I'm on vesa or I don't know there is nothing under device section bout driver...
<jabba_> dennis_p: and your monitor tells you the resolution?
<jabba_> frojnd: you're using nvidia-xconfig?
<dennis_p> the freq
<jabba_> dennis_p: and so the freq is correct at the splash screen but not after it launches kdm?
<dennis_p> right
<jabba_> dennis_p: and you're verifying this from the monitor's menu?
<dennis_p> yes
<frojnd> jabba_: I've told u: when I run nvidia-xconfig and then restart my X I'm not able to get back t oX. I have to backup file....
<frojnd> :)
<jabba_> dennis_p: so, why would the kdm freq be different for the splash screen? it doesn't manage resolution... (or does it? does it set your resolution based on your prefs?)
<jabba_> frojnd: the manual page for nvidia-xconfig gives you all the settings
<jabba_> frojnd: so i use something like nvidia-xconfig --twinview --LeftOf --no-xinerama etc
<jabba_> frojnd: have you used envyng?
<frojnd> jabba_: nop
<frojnd> jabba_: I don't know sync and horizontal..
<jabba_> frojnd: frojnd sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<jabba_> frojnd: is this a sync problem or a resolution problem?
<frojnd> jabba_: sync
<jabba_> frojnd: and are you using kde3 or kde4?
<frojnd> jabba_: erm don't know what fluxbox is running with =)
<frojnd> I've installed first server and than programs  Ineed.
<jabba_> oh, eeks
<jabba_> frojnd: i'm not sure how you'd get envyng to run in fluxbox. in theory it should.
<jabba_> frojnd: envyng goes and downloads the correct driver and builds a module for you
<jabba_> frojnd: in my case, it figured it out well enough, and the nvidia driver doesn't build right on my system.;
<frojnd> jabba_: I haven't downlaod or install envyng yet
<jabba_> frojnd: but you have had x working without using nvidia-xconfig?
<frojnd> jabba_: yes
<jabba_> frojnd: so when you run nvidia-xconfig without flags, it breaks X for you?
<frojnd> jabba_: correct
<jabba_> frojnd: so you get to play with nvidia-xconfig settings. what kind of setup do you have?
<jabba_> frojnd: e.g., i have two displays and a twinview card.
<frojnd> jabba_: settings of what ?
<frojnd> jabba_: oh, only one screen recommended 1280x1024
<frojnd> jabba_: I have just fx 5500
<jabba_> frojnd: ok, so do you want composite?
<frojnd> jabba_: I wannt just to be nvidia driveres enabled, without for rany fancy compiz..
<frojnd> rany=fancy
<frojnd> I like my computer play fast as it can..
<jabba_> frojnd: so, let's see. nvidia-xconfig --mode=1280x1024
<frojnd> jabba_: just a sec
<jabba_> after that you can get into the fancy stuff, but does that work?
<frojnd> jabba_: let me try restrat
<jabba_> omg root!
<Tm_T> root: are we rooted now?
<jabba_> Tm_T: the intarnet superuser has arrived! :o
<dennis_p> jabba_: my login splash picked the good setting from the xorg.conf as i upped the HorizSync to 30-86 and VertRefresh to 50-160 and Modes to "1280x1024"
<dennis_p> jabba_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log says: (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"  and runs at 75Hz then after login it reports (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768_70" my monitor confirms while kubuntu systemsettings wrongly states "1024x768@63Hz"
<dennis_p> yes its the other guy again :-)
<jabba_> dennis_p: so can you delete the other mode and force X to only use 1280x1024?
<jabba_> dennis_p: and with the requisite sync
<dennis_p> will try thanks
<dennis_p> letme store this chat log first :-)
<gustavonarea> Hello, everyone. How do I upgrade my KDE 4.0.3 to 4.0.4? I've already selected "Unsupported Updates" and done a full upgrade
<gustavonarea> I'm using Hardy
<jabba_> dennis_p: heh, no guarantees implied or otherwise :)
<jabba_> dennis_p: and i gotta meet a coworker for lunch in about 8 minutes :)
<dennis_p> oh great
<jabba_> dennis_p: i will eventually return to my desk of course.
<dennis_p> when will you be back? (cet 20:52)
<jabba_> dennis_p: gmt is -0400 i think, so it would be 2000 gmt?
<jabba_> dennis_p: i'm in washington dc, i'll be back around 1600
<dennis_p> in the meantime I´ll be watching the tv premiere of the USA show jericho as you work
<jabba_> dennis_p: in the meantime, i'll be eating fish tacos and basking in the sun :)
<dennis_p> ah uhm :-)
<frojnd> jabba_: no I'm not able, I made a pip, while running startx: http://pastebin.ca/1023017
<hawkeyex> hmm
<frojnd> jabba_: also don't know if this is normal I can run startx only if group:user of ~/.Xauthority is root root, even thoug I run startx as NON root ...
<hawkeyex> how do I create a bootable cd so I can flash my bios?
<hawkeyex> so far the documentations from ubuntu has been pretty virtually useless
<hawkeyex> since I'm limited to 1.44M when I need about 5M or so
<frojnd> jabba_: if ~/.Xauthority is me:me an dnot root root I can't run startx
<frojnd> noooooooo
<frojnd> jaba is gone
<el1te> i need to run alsoconfig but i dont see one
<el1te> where i pick my actual sound card
<el1te> or chipset
<jabba> yarr, that's better. sorry dennis_p i gotta bail out here
<dennis_p> thx
<ichigo_nl> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pim> In Ubuntu when I type ' followed by m it changes the m into ḿ
<pim> how can I change this?
<tux> hi can i  ask questions about kde 4 here?
<tux> the kubuntu version?
<Tm_T> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<s_> spricht jmd deutsch hier?
<kaminix> Why can't I run Matlab from the KMenu unless I choose 'run in terminal'?
<Pici> !de | s_
<ubottu> s_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<s_> thx
<tux> btw i downloaded the latest version of kubuntu and when i wanted to install it to a new pc i get the dialog box Error BoodCD with the button to "restart"
<tux> BootCD
<tux> can someone tell me what is wrong?
<BluesKaj> tux, windows on it ?
<tux> yes
<tux> well before there was nothing on it
<BluesKaj> preinstalled ?
<tux> BluesKaj
<tux> BluesKaj: at the beginning when i wanted to install it as a first and only OS
<tux> it makes me these problems
<Engelus> Hello
<BluesKaj> did you install windows ?
<tux> now i did
<tux> and it still wont work
<BluesKaj> so your BIOS boot sequence is setup to read the cdrom drive first ?
<tux> BluesKaj: that is correct
<s_> my konsole and synaptic variant of kde has crashed totally, more than that: its gone, what way might offer me to apt get
<BluesKaj> tux, the kubuntu cd won't boot up ?
<tux> BluesKaj: i get to the language selection and when i select any language of my choice I wait a minute then i get a dialogbox with the title "Error BootCD" with the button to restart the pc
<BluesKaj> tux , your cd is obviously corrupted .. reburn to a cdrw if possible and try again
<jthomas> Can anyone recommend a good blogging app for blogspot connectivity?
<s_> again please whats the german kubuntu irc
<tux> you sure?
<jthomas> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tux> cause i have tried it on several CDs
<jthomas> maybe the download is corrupted, do the md5sums match?
<jthomas> tux ^ ^
<tux> jthomas: how can i do that?
<jthomas> the website where you download it will have one md5sum; a linux machine can test the file's md5sum by running (at a commandline) bash$ md5sum /path/to/file
<tux> ok
<BluesKaj> jthomas, a good suggestion
<jthomas> Or, if you're trying to burn the ISO in K3B, it automatically calculates the md5sum
<jthomas> in the burn sdcreen
<jthomas> \\screen
<BluesKaj> he's got windows
<jthomas> hmm
<jthomas> md5 in windows huh... not so sure then...
<tux> np
<tux> ill check it some other way
<jthomas> md5sum on Windows: http://etree.org/md5com.html
<guilhermeblanco> tux: there're md5sum calculator for windows freeware
<jthomas> also here http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<jthomas> and others, from my google search of 'md5sum windows'
<oramaq> hola
<navetz> cd ftp
<oramaq> [14:47] [Error] Connection to Server #kubuntu-es lost: name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect.????
<el1te> " I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 so the directions are for KDE. From System Settings, Sound System, Hardware, check "Override device location" and point it to your digitial output device, in my case it was /dev/dsp1." where would that option be in 8.04 kde remix
<hawkeyex> trying to find a way to flash my bios using linux?
<hawkeyex> so far everything I tried to do has come up nada
<el1te> all flashers use their own exe i thought
<jthomas> yeah too often its a Windows exe; maybe DosBOX or FreeDOS?
<el1te> no you dload a dos dislette to get you in a dos enviroment
<el1te> than bam you flash
<BluesKaj> el1te, it's still in system settings/sound system/hardware tab
<el1te> checking
<Kein> !adeptfix > Kein
<el1te> BluesKaji dont see an actual "hardware tab"
<el1te> i see a "drivers prefrence" and an "Advanced"
<el1te> i mean "Backend"
<el1te> i see a "drivers prefrence" and an "Backend"
<wubrgamer> so guys
<el1te> omg i cant read
<el1te> i see a "device prefrence" and an "Backend"
<wubrgamer> which forum is better? kubuntuforums.net or the kubuntu section in the ubuntu forums?
<wubrgamer> also how do I uninstall kde4?
<el1te> BluesKaj i see a "device prefrence" and an "Backend" <<<<is that what im supposed to see
<navetz> is there a easy way to copy directories over ftp?
<wubrgamer> anyone?
<wubrgamer> i know ya'll know how to do this
<el1te> BluesKaj i sure dont see it man
<jthomas> wubrgamer: To uninstall KDE4, look for the metapackage kde4-desktop and uninstall that, I'd bet... not positive tho, and you'll be left without a GUI unless you put something else there.
<jthomas> For the forums, I don't know, but the Ubuntu forums are often ubuntu-specific so maybe the kubuntuforums may be a good place...
<wubrgamer> removing a metapackage leaves the packages
<BluesKaj> el1te, click on the overide box and type  /dev/dsp1 in the space provided
<wubrgamer> also !puregnome doesn't work
<el1te> i dont see an over ride box man
<el1te> are we talking in the same area
<wubrgamer> that tip only shows you how to remove kde 3
<el1te> BluesKaj K-Menu>Computer>System Settings>Sound ?
<el1te> i see a "Device Prefrences and Backend" tabs
<BluesKaj> el1te, kmenu/system settings/ sound system/hardware/overridxe device location
<el1te> i dont see a kmenu/system settings/
<el1te> its kmenu /favs/applications/computer/
<el1te> recently used/leave
<el1te> BluesKaj its kmenu /favs/applications/computer/recently used/leave
<BluesKaj> el1te,  kde3.5.9 ?
<el1te> kde 4.04
<el1te> kubuntu 8.04 kde remix
<BluesKaj> el1te, go ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<el1te> ok thanks
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know how to forward HTML email in KMail?  I can only do so as an attachment, which doesn't let me edit out the From: email address.
<Engelus> ?????
<chris_new> hi all right now i am useing the desktop ver of ubntu and i was wondering can it be turned in to a server
<chris_new> hi all
<crankcaller> what do you wanna serve?  web, ftp etc
<jthomas> chris_new: yes of course.
<chris_new> web and email
<_CrashMaster_> !apache | chris_new
<ubottu> chris_new: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<crankcaller> yeah you could add the packages required, but lamp setup best if you have a spare box
<el1te> where is the asound.conf located
<DarthFrog> e
<DarthFrog> el1te:  All config files should be under /etc.
<_CrashMaster_> crankcaller: Well, thats true of any web / email server setup.
<chris_new> where would i get the packege ubto
<el1te> maybe alsa dont make one there
<DarthFrog> el1te: asound.conf doesn't seem to exist on my system.
<el1te> yea same here
<el1te> i think kde 4.04 screws it all up
<DarthFrog> el1te: Try "sudo updatedb && locate asound.conf"
<el1te> k its running 1 min
<hawkeyex> ok
<hawkeyex> question
<hawkeyex> is there a way for me to manipulate an ISO to replace the incorrect file to the correct one that I have on my computer?
<el1te> DarthFrog dont look like there is one
 * hawkeyex is trying to flash his BIO, and found an Intel BIO ISO program that'll do the job, just need the RIGHT friggin' bio 
<Daisuke_Ido> BIOS?
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: You'll have to go to your mobo's manufacturers web site to get the BIOS upgrade you need.  Nothing to do with Linux.
<hawkeyex> blah, darth.
<hawkeyex> all I asked was how to extract the files from the ISO
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: No you didn't.  But I'll tell you anyway.  mount the iso and get them that way.
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: mount -t iso9660 -o loop filename.iso /mountpoint
<DarthFrog> Then your files from the ISO image will be mounted into your filesystem at /mountpoint (or wherever you mounted them).
<DarthFrog> Note that the mountpoint must be pre-existing.
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: You're welcome.
<hawkeyex> Darth: still can't get it working
<hawkeyex> let me pastebin
<hawkeyex> http://www.pastebin.org/37131
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex:  Try "mount -t ..."
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: If that doesn't work, I suggest you try re-downloading the ISO file as it may be corrupt.
<wubrgamer> so guys
<wubrgamer> i just installed kde4 on my desktop too
<wubrgamer> but firefox is ugly as sin
<DarthFrog> wubrgamer: There are lots of other themes/skins for firefox.
<BluesKaj> yeah, on kde4 FF is almost as ugly safari
<hawkeyex> oh there it is.
<wubrgamer> but it's all gtk
<hawkeyex> found that stupid iso that will work.. going to burn it straight to hell.
<wubrgamer> it's sooo horrible
<hawkeyex> thank you darthfrog for your effort.
<wubrgamer> gtk is horrible horrible double-horrible on kde4
<wubrgamer> hwo do i fix gtk?
<chris_new> hi all
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: You're welcome.  I suggest in future that you are a bit more clear in your questioning. :-)
<hawkeyex> Darthfrog, normally I am - but this is related to that computer booting problem - this is *supposedly* the fix for it
<wubrgamer> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<SSJ_GZ> wubrgamer: Check out http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=814
<BluesKaj> wubrgamer, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<home_> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<el1te> is anyone here running kubuntu 8.04 kde remix
<NickPresta> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<el1te> i need some help i been sent to 4 different damn channels
<el1te> im there and no jhelp in there at all
<NickPresta> el1te, no one is able to help you or no one is available to help you?
<home_> is there a free live cd for Kubuntu 8.04 or i must download it
<el1te> no one is helping
<NickPresta> home_, you can download the Kubuntu Hardy Live CD free of charge
<el1te> thats all i know
<DarthFrog> home_: Yes, there is a free live CD.  but it'd be faster to download it.
<home_> yeah but i have a limit on d/l
<home_> i have the 6.04
<home_> :D
<NickPresta> and yes, you can use ShipIt to get a LiveCD delivered to you. It takes a bit of time, however.
<DarthFrog> home_: shipit.ubuntu.org
<DarthFrog> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<wubrgamer> !ubottu
<wubrgamer> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, el1te is running Hardy remix and kde4 and can't find the override device location in sound system settings.
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, ah okay. I'
<NickPresta> I'm afraid I can't help either. =(
<el1te> i just want to get my sound to work
<BluesKaj> el1te, describe your soundcard to us
<el1te> i made it a step further by checking on display OSS devices also in the "BACKEND" area
<BluesKaj> are you gonna tell us
<el1te> http://pastebin.ca/1023154
<el1te> yes i was making a pastebin
<solidstate> hi, how can I install what's included in ubuntu-studio?
<BluesKaj> el1te, lspci | grep audio in the terminal
<MurielGodoi> Hi, I have a ntfs partition in my sda1 which i can mount through "Storage Media" in Dolphin. My I have to type my root password every time to mount it, How can I change it to set it as automount?
<hawkeyex> Yesssss!!! nailed that bios problem.. no more random reboots. *cheers*
<DarthFrog> MurielGodoi: In /etc/fstab.
<el1te> 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)
<el1te> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<el1te> i want the line-in on the ac97 to be passed thru to the APU optical out
<el1te> or everything on ac97 to be passed to to the apu
<el1te> either way
<MurielGodoi> DarthFrog: which fs type should I type there? ntfs or ntfs-3g
<el1te> kde 4.04 lets me move those 2 devices around when i select display oss devices also (checked on) but i dont think it works
<kunim__> MurielGodoi: ntfs-3g
 * MurielGodoi thanks to DarthFrog and kunim__
<BluesKaj> el1te, you should set one up as the default soundcard by typing in the terminal , asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<el1te> where do i find the exact names
<BluesKaj> el1te, you just listed them above , choose one
<el1te> 'asoundconf set-default-card "nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)" ?
<dennis_p> i have unmounted partitions in kubuntu 8.10, how to automount them at boot?
<el1te> can you pu the correct command for me
<el1te> im not a pro
<el1te> BluesKaj 'asoundconf set-default-card "nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)" ???
<BluesKaj> el1te,  asoundconf set-default-card "nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit"
<el1te> k thnx
<dennis_p> for ubuntu one has to simply checkmark system tools /desktop/gnome/volume_manager
<dennis_p> to automount internal drives
<dennis_p> what is the equvelent in kubuntu?
<x-X-x> i am having trouble running fullscreen games while using twinview
<x-X-x>  i spans across 2 screens which makes it very unplayable
<x-X-x> it*
<el1te> BluesKaj no conigurator ran
<x-X-x>  i have been told it is something to do with my metamodes. can anyone help me ?
<el1te> do i need to run alsamixer or kmix again
<x-X-x>  i am using kubuntu hardy 8.10 with a go 7300 on a laptop with an external monitor attached using twinview
<melkart> 8.10 doesnt exist yet :(
<x-X-x> oh lol
<x-X-x> soz typo
<x-X-x> 8.04
<BluesKaj> el1te, alsamixer
<el1te> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<el1te> it used to work
<el1te> maybe the name is wrong of the device
<gillesmm> hi
<BluesKaj> el1te, alsa isn't seeing any soundcard drivers
<gillesmm> On 8.04 I don't have proprietary drvers ?
<gillesmm> I can't install the nvidia
<el1te> it was working
<gillesmm> any idea ?
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | gillesmm
<ubottu> gillesmm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gillesmm> ubottu: I speak about 8.04
<ubottu> gillesmm: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<el1te> BluesKaj http://pastebin.ca/1023181
<gillesmm> BluesKaj:  sorry
<Rioting_pacifist> is it possible to sync firefox3 bookmarks and kde3 ?
<dennis_p> I´m starting to wonder why I´m trying to use kubuntu, its giving KDE a bad name everything used to work and now things broken in 7.10 are still broken in 8.4 and people are helpfull but the how-to´s simply don´t work anymore.
<BluesKaj> el1te, look for an audio driver for Hardy at the nvidia support site
<BluesKaj> !nothing works
<ubottu> Factoid nothing works not found
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu doesn't work
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<gillesmm> any help on nvidia on 8.04 ?
<BluesKaj> gillesmm, In Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron use the Hardware Drivers Manager from K Menu -> System.
<dennis_p> nvidia seems troublesome on kubuntu 8.4 try sidux or debian you can keep your home folder and settings. If kubuntu doesn automatically work there is a chance it will be a lot of work to get it to work. However if it does work it´s a great OS.
<el1te> why cant i get alsamixer working again
<el1te> it was working before
<BluesKaj> el1te, you need a new driver for nvidia card
<el1te> is there a dpkg --reconfigure command for souind
<el1te> no it was working before
<BluesKaj> before what?
<el1te> the ac97 sound out and the optical out had a white noise sound when i tried to play .wav file
<BluesKaj> when ?
<el1te> before this command 'asoundconf set-default-card "nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit"'
<BluesKaj> try some music
<BluesKaj> el1te, remove OSS if it's still installed
<el1te> i dont think that is correct
<el1te> should try and get the alsamixer working like before shouldnt we
<ch3ch3> kate .kde/Autostart/startcompiz
<ch3ch3> dans quel dossier est crée le script?
<ch3ch3> je trouve pas kde
<ch3ch3> c'est ou?
<rogue_trader> all off a sudden, the icon of my start menu changed from the kubuntu sign (the blue K) to the ubuntu sign (the red and yellow ring). how?
<rogue_trader> and how can I change it back?
<rogue_trader> i run ubuntu 8.04 with kde4 as a secondary desktop
<nosrednaekim> heh... thats weird :P
<o0Chris0o> how do I use "kde-tweak"
<el1te> is there a dpkg command that reconfigures my audio
<el1te> i dont have any sound now
<o0Chris0o> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<el1te> i need dpkg reconfigure command
<el1te> that article you pasted dont help
<el1te> i cant get alsamixer to work now
<o0Chris0o> it does help
<o0Chris0o> it is there
<o0Chris0o> :)
<el1te> it tells me to load the module then do alsamixer
<o0Chris0o> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<o0Chris0o> might have to install alsa-source
<o0Chris0o> how do I use "kde-tweak" I installed it from Adept, but can't seem to use it
 * jabba returns and looks around for dennis_p
<jabba> how can i tell my window manager to pop windows on one side of the screen or the other? i'm using twinview, so new windows show up in the middle of the display, which for me is the space between two monitors.
<nosrednaekim> you can set "place" location in the kwin settings... right click on the title bar of a window
<nosrednaekim> and mess witht he window specific settings
<o0Chris0o> how do I use "kde-tweak" I installed it from Adept, but can't seem to use it
<el1te> how can you tell which sound device "asound" is currently using
<jabba> nosrednaekim: thank you.. where are the kwin settings? i'm on kde4/hardy.
<el1te> i think i need to reboot
<el1te> brb
<nosrednaekim> jabba: right click on title bar->preferences I think
<jabba> okay i see the configure dialogue, but i don't see a "place" setting
<jabba> ah, there it is
<jabba> under "moving"
<jabba> oh that is so much better. thank you nosrednaekim.
<nosrednaekim> YW
<jabba> urgh, now kmix is crashy. :/
<dennis_p> hey jabba got a little depressed as it didn´t work
<jabba> oh boy. this is what i get for a live upgrade to kde4. i've got kde3 and kde4 binaries fighting for which one is correct
<dennis_p> mhm, i wonder where xorg session resolution is saved maybe i could edit the file manualy
<jabba> well of course
<jabba>   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dennis_p> yeah i changed that one but the resoltion after login where is that saved?
<jabba> i dunno, i think that's a kde setting you're playing with. my familiarity ends at the xserver.
<dennis_p> ah
<dennis_p> thx anyway
<djdarkman> how come I can`t find an option to use window decorations in the current CCSM?
<djdarkman> (I meant emerald decorations)
<nosrednaekim> check the emerald-theme-manage
<terrestre> how do i connecto to a desktop friend trough vnc?
<nosrednaekim> *manager
<terrestre> krdc?
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: no option there, the problem is that I have to start emerald manually
<venik> can anyone tell me why USB devices (keyboard, mouse) occasionally become invisible to the system upon reboot?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: remove "compiz-kde" and then it will use emerald by default
<djdarkman> ahhhh I understand
<Dragnslcr> djdarkman- CCSM -> Effects -> Window Decoration -> Command: /usr/bin/emerald
<nosrednaekim> or that :P
<Dragnslcr> It took me a few tries to get it to actually work right, but I think that's because I don't have a very clean install of Compiz
<mefistofele> can anyone recommend a good kde player for mod/s3m/it/xm music files?
<Zeroc00l> hi all
<djdarkman> dammm I was looking for this in the wrong place, thanks Dragnslcr
<mefistofele> ah, nevermind, amarok does it
<el1te> my sound is screwed up worse then what it was
<el1te> what can i do to make it back to the way it was when i installed kubuntu 8.04 kde remix
<Simonft> my swap partition is messed up
<jabba> Simonft: what is the problem
<jabba> Simonft: you don't have to use a partition for swap. if you like, you can use a file.
<Simonft> free | grep Swap gives me this: Swap:      1650116          0    1650116, but that is only after doing this: sudo swapoff -a ;sudo mkswap /dev/hda4 ;sudo swapon /dev/hda4, and getting: darn it, i cant switch to terminal to fix it
<jabba> you should not have to mkswap it
<jabba> if it's swap, it does the right thing.
<Simonft> the only think i can do on the computer right now is type in this text box
<jabba> you're in the command line?
<Simonft> i have to each time i restart, other wise free   | grep Swap gives me:     0     0    0
<Simonft> no, i can't
<jabba> you can't what?
<Simonft> oh wait, ctrl alt f1 works, i can do that
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+f2  , Simonft
<jabba> BluesKaj: that's where i was heading :)
<Simonft>  ican clisk anywhere on the screen
<Simonft> ** i cant
<jabba> Simonft: so what is the problem? swap? malfunctioning cursor?
<Simonft> im not sure, swap seems to be messing up, and now this
<Simonft> the computer will freeze all of a sudden sometimes too, and wil have to be manually restarted
<Simonft> im on a PowerBook G4 if that helps
<jabba> it's kind of hard to diagnose a system that has a bunch of things wrong. easiest to do one at a time.
<Simonft> tell that to my computer
<Simonft> i think it is all related, but i am not sure how
<el1te> the sound manager in kde 4.04 is not using asound correctly is it
<el1te> can  idisable the sound manager in kde
<el1te> and just use good ole alsa and alsaconfig
<BluesKaj> el1te, which kde?
<el1te> kde 4.04
<Simonft> does anybody have any idea? i was having the freezing problem before, and did a clean reinstall, and it is still happening
<BluesKaj> Simonft, where on the disk and how large is your swap and what apps are causing the freeze up
<Simonft> um, do you have a command to find that out? i can get to command prompt since it is open and alt tab works
<BluesKaj> el1te, I think we referred you to the kde4 support chat once already
<el1te> you did but that channel is dead
<Simonft> hey, i can click again
<Simonft> WTF???
<Simonft> it works now
<el1te> ok im back in it
<BluesKaj> what works now ?
<el1te> hope someone wil lhelp me
<Simonft> clicking
<Simonft> btw, things only freeze when firefox is open
<Simonft> clicking happens unrelated to other things
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the desktop , Simonft
<Simonft> im there
<jabba> el1te: what is the problem?
<Simonft> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:           628        363        264          0         33        193 -/+ buffers/cache:        137        491
<Simonft> Swap:         1611          0       1611
<Simonft> simon@simon-laptop:~$
<BluesKaj> FF Beta3?
<navetz> I am using a bash script to copy over ftp, when I run the command through my terminal it exits ftp when it is done (which is what I want) but when I run it through my script it does not exit. Can anyone please help?
<Simonft> i think i found the problem, nothing is saving to swap
<jabba> navetz: it probably wants a terminal on stdin
<jabba> navetz: er, tty, not terminal
<jabba> navetz: can you use wget?
<navetz> jabba: I am trying to upload to a ftp server
<BluesKaj> Simonft, linux likes to cache memory rather than swap
<BluesKaj> swap is a last resort
<Simonft> BluesKaj: well, is it normal to have absolutly nothing is swap?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> as long as you have over 1G RAM
<Simonft> BluesKaj: ok, have any other idea why my computer keeps freezing while firefox is open?
<Simonft> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> FF is beta
<Simonft> BluesKaj: under 1gb of ram
<BluesKaj> it's still buggy on Hardy
<BluesKaj> 512?
<jabba> navetz: both wget and curl can put to an ftp site
<Simonft> BluesKaj: im not sure, i got it from somone esle, i think thats about right
<jabba> navetz: but if you want ftp to work in a script, you might consider putting /dev/null into it
<jabba> navetz: e.g., <ftp program> <args> < /dev/null
<jabba> navetz: or you can use screen. i use it to run a small apache and postgres instance from a script
<Simonft> konq
<Simonft> sorry
<Herlaziness> hello how do I start pulseaudio in kubuntu?
<Simonft> what is the name of the kubuntu browser? i will use that
<navetz> jabba: I thought of screen but then I thought that I would still get stuck because the script doesn't exit lftp
<Simonft> !internet
<ubottu> Factoid internet not found
<navetz> jabba: /dev/null did the trick!
<Simonft> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Herlaziness> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<BluesKaj> Simonft, Konqueror
<rrossi> hi
<Herlaziness> hello!! how do I start pulseaudio in kubuntu?
<rrossi> hi
<crimsun> install it, and invoke it manually in a konsole.
<rrossi> any news on hardy ldap-auth-client??
<crimsun> do not start it as a system-wide daemon unless you have a darned good reason to do so and understand the security ramifications.
<Herlaziness> crimsun: I was about to ask how to start it as a deamon -- I guess I won't for now
<Herlaziness> crimsun: thanks, I will give it a try
<jabba> how do i change my keyboard mapping? (it was set to UK, I need it set to US)
<byte71> how to configure ldap client on ubuntu hardy??
<BluesKaj> jabba, system settings/regional & language/keyboard layout
<jabba> how do i set it outside of X?
<byte71> loadkeys us
<jabba> oh that's useful. thank you.
<Herlaziness> what is the best way to run pulseaudio in the background, without typing in kconsole everytime I login/logout?
<nosrednaekim> Herlaziness: putting it in autostart?
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Herlaziness> nosrednaekim: thanks!!
<jabba> how do i theme konqueror?
#kubuntu 2008-05-20
<byte71> how to configure ldap client on hardy desktop??
<ichigo_nl> will kde4.1 be default in 8.10
<gnomefreak> ichigo_nl: not sure yet
<gnomefreak> ichigo_nl: its way too early to know for sure
 * jabba hopes so
<jabba> kde4 is so purty
<ichigo_nl> yeah okay but 4.1 will be usable
<gnomefreak> kde4 might be but no word on kde4.1
<gnomefreak> ichigo_nl: that doesnt mean much if its not stable it most likely wont be used unless stable comes shortly after
<gnomefreak> kde4 was usable and still is but its on a separate disk for a reason :)
<ichigo_nl> gnomefreak it will be stable believe me
<gnomefreak> and no kubuntu is not LTS
<gnomefreak> ichigo_nl: even kde devs cant say that for sure
<ichigo_nl> ubuntu is lts and still its not good
<gnomefreak> Kubuntu is not LTS
<jabba> where are the instabilities? i've had a few anomolous crashes in konq but nothing related to qt
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu is
<jabba> and for me, it's pretty stable, other than my own fault with a couple of kde3/kde4 guts mingling
<ichigo_nl> kde4 is stable
<gnomefreak> ichigo_nl: instead of labling kde3.5 LTS and kde4 not they opted for not all around to be less confusing
<ichigo_nl> i like the change that kde did
<anethum_a> <sarcasm>come on guys, vista is the way to go</sarcasm>
<jabba> anethum_a: i has an xp, vista, ubuntu laptop :)
<ichigo_nl> o only kubuntu kde4
<anethum_a> jabba, triple boot?
<jabba> anethum_a: yup
<gnomefreak> damn
<anethum_a> jabba, nice
<jabba> anethum_a: i <3 grub
<anethum_a> lol
<gnomefreak> can you guys pleas move kde4 talk to #kubuntu-kde4 as this is turing into alot longer of a topic than it should have bene
<gnomefreak> been
<byte71> where do
<ichigo_nl> can you please go to #ubuntu there the gnome channel :P
<byte71> where for ldap???
<jabba> gnomefreak: is there a threshold of how long somebody can talk about something before it becomes necessary to stop discussion?
<gnomefreak> ichigo_nl: please be polite and go to that channel and keep this one free for kde3
<gnomefreak> jabba: there is a quick answer if off topic
<gnomefreak> if its longer than a quick answer it need to go to correct channel
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, there are reports that kde4 support is asleep at the wheel , non responsive
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: than why is the channel there?
<jabba> gnomefreak: presumably so you can tell people to go there.
<gnomefreak> it should be in one channel IMHO but i was told this yesterday and being an op i have to keep up with rules
<BluesKaj> dunno, i don't hang out there ..just passing on the info
<ichigo_nl> its bullshit that kde4 needs a seperate channek
<gnomefreak> ichigo_nl: please dont push the rules any. please watch your language
<ichigo_nl> gnomefreak you think you are operater ?
<gnomefreak> can to try again?
<gnomefreak> care
<jabba> gnomefreak: does canonical have anything to do with the various ubuntu irc channels?
<gnomefreak> jabba: not really this rule was made by kde guys most likely hobbsee or Riddell
<jabba> roger
<gnomefreak> s/guys/guys and gals
<ichigo_nl> you should just answer to kde4 help because kubuntu-kde4 channel is dead
<merlin08> hi
<gnomefreak> ichigo_nl: now stop
<merlin08> can anyone help me fix my sound?
<jabba> merlin08: what is the problem?
<merlin08> when i connect my headset i hear the sound like the system recongnized it, but when i play music nothing comes out
<jabba> what is the sound of the system recognizing it?
<jabba> and i gather this is a hard connection not bluetooth or whichever?
<merlin08> like the windows login sound
<ichigo_nl> gnomefreak you are no operater ???
<merlin08> its a usb connection
<jabba> sorry, i don't use usb audio devices
<merlin08> :(
<anethum_a> you can always check www.uboontu.com
<BluesKaj> !audio | merlin08
<ubottu> merlin08: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<merlin08> thanx
<o0Chris0o> where is the folder with system sounsd? I can't seem to find it
<yotta> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and keyboard repeat is now shut off in X... How can I fix it?
<ale_> hello
<n3ksus> Noob question, Does aptitude have a .rar extractor or do i need to download from the site?
<Jucato> n3ksus: install unrar
<n3ksus> thanks
<wlynch> anyone know why after pushing install when booting from cd, the computer would freeze?
<wlynch> the kubuntu loading screen comes up, but never loads
<BluesKaj> wlynch, live cd ?
<wlynch> no, base
<wlynch> should i do live?
<BluesKaj> did you do an md5sum on the OS data before burrning it ?
<wlynch> no
<BluesKaj> could be corrupt
<wlynch> after downloading iso, how do i do a md5sum?
<BluesKaj> try the live cd , it'll give you a better idea about whether your hardware will work with kubuntu , if you have some unusual hardware
<wlynch> dont have reason to believe otherwise
<wlynch> but dont know
<Pici> !verify | wlynch
<ubottu> wlynch: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wlynch> only thing im not sure about is if my video card
<wlynch> ati radeon 1100
<BluesKaj> ati radeon , it should be fine
<BluesKaj> I use an onboard elcheapo x200g radeon
<BluesKaj> works just fine
<wlynch> k
<Fujisan> how do i use adium on kde?
<Fujisan> i heard you can run coca apps now on kde
<BluesKaj> dunno Fujisan , pidgin ?
<Fujisan> no
<Fujisan> adium
<BluesKaj> adium is a Mac app , no?
<bittin> BluesKaj: it is =)
<Roey> Fujisan:  cocoa, heh
<Roey> Fujisan:  but someone in the Free Software world will invariably come up with a software project and name it Coca.
<Roey> Fujisan:  just like someone came up with Snort.
<Roey> Fujisan:  and then Acid.
<BluesKaj> this linux not unix
<bittin> true
<BluesKaj> is
<Roey> is or is not??
 * BluesKaj wondewrs why ppl want to run mac apps in linux 
<bittin> BluesKaj: thats a good question
<Fujisan> cuz osx is the best maybe
<Fujisan> best UI anyways
<bittin> why not run pidgin :P
<Fujisan> no messagestyles
<Fujisan> run funpidgin
<Fujisan> it will have messagestyles
<BluesKaj> Fujisan, this is kubuntu help chat , find mac help elsewhere
<Fujisan> http://funpidgin.sourceforge.net/content/features
<bittin> #mac or #macosx
<adude> how to you start the desktop from the command line?
<BluesKaj> startx
<Fujisan> Funpidgin is a fork of the popular open source client Pidgin which allows instant messaging with over twenty different protocols.
<Fujisan> What makes us different from the official client, is that we work for you. Unlike the Pidgin developers, we believe the user should have the final say in what goes into the program.
<NaGahl> Hey, I'm looking for some help w/ Firefox 3b5 on Hardy. mailto links no longer work. There's a bug report on launchpad w/ a potential workaround that doesn't seem to work for me. Any suggestions?
<Choreboy> "osx is best maybe" hahaha lovely.
<Choreboy> Anyway I need some help folks. I can't connect to my network anymore!
<Choreboy> I have to use a LiveCD to get on here.
<Choreboy> I installed KWlan, didn't like it, uninstalled it, now KNetwork Manager is giving me fits
<Choreboy> it won't accept any changes I make
<Choreboy> it mentioned something with trouble writing to the XML backend or something
<BluesKaj> !KNetworkmanager
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<BluesKaj> !eth0
<ubottu> Factoid eth0 not found
<Choreboy> I don't want dialup
<BluesKaj> yeah, I don't know why the response script talks about dialup :/
<Choreboy> and it's difficult to correct whatever problem I'm having since I can't access the internet :-(
<Choreboy> I don't know anyone who uses dialup anymore
<BluesKaj> router?
<Choreboy> yes
<afeijo> I just bought my first mp4 player :D
<Choreboy> I'm on a laptop and sometimes I use wireless, at the moment I'm wired
<BluesKaj> rural ppl still have few options
<Choreboy> yeah I think I would choose satellite over dialup
<afeijo> I need to convert my divx avi file to mp4, ffmpeg to that?
<BluesKaj> not much here about that afeijo , google it for more info
<afeijo> ok, thanks
<Choreboy> is there a way to fix my knetworkmanager?
<Choreboy> possibly reinstall it?
<afeijo> how hard is to have 2 internet links? just 2 network board?
<Choreboy> the problem being, I have to be connected to the internet for that to work...
<BluesKaj> afeijo, http://www.smorgasbord.net/converting-video-in-linux-using-ffmpeg-and-mencoder/
<Choreboy> 800 people in here and no one knows how I can fix this?
<BluesKaj> Choreboy, we don't know what's wrong ...what error messages are you getting ?
<Choreboy> nothing really, ONE TIME I believe I saw something mentioning error writing XML to the backend or something
<p_quarles> Choreboy, what wireless card and what kind of encryption?
<Choreboy> no encryption, but I'm wired at the moment anyway
<Choreboy> wireless card, I don't recall. Some kind of broadcom
<afeijo> ping
<afeijo> ok
<p_quarles> Choreboy, it was working before, correct? no driver issues with the card?
<Choreboy> no issues until I installed KWlan
<Choreboy> didn't like KWlan because I didn't want to take the time to figure it out since KNetwork Manager worked fine for me, so I uninstalled it
<p_quarles> Choreboy, is it possible that KWLan left behind some startup scripts?
<p_quarles> e.g., have you *looked* for startup scripts that have been left behind
<Choreboy> p_quarles: I don't know how to do that
<p_quarles> look in /etc/rc2.d/ and in /etc/rc.local -- any files or lines that might be related
<adude> when i try to login it takes me back to the login screen?
<adude> what can i do to fix that.
<Choreboy> it's going to take me a while to work my way around and look so be back in a minute
<rmribeiro> hi, what soft i need to leasen a online radio????
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok
<rmribeiro> kaffeine, jajaj, in amarok i cant
<Daisuke_Ido> then why did you ask?
<Daisuke_Ido> install mp3 support for amarok (libxine1-ffmpeg) and go to the playlists tab in amarok, all of the radio stations are there
<Choreboy> p_quarles: rc.local is a folder, yes? I don't see a folder with that name
<p_quarles> it's a file (if my last message went through, I didn't see it)
<[Relic]> what's a good and currently maintained program to show system information?
<Choreboy> p_quarles: I don't see anything unusual, but I don't entirely know what I'm looking for.
<p_quarles> Choreboy, either a file in /etc/rc2.d/ (named something like S##kwlan) or a line /etc/rc.local
<Choreboy> p_quarles: no, definitely not either of those.
<p_quarles> Choreboy, hmm -- see if there's anything in /etc/sysctl.conf
<p_quarles> [Relic], what kind of information?
<personal> por favor diganme donde entro en el el español
<p_quarles> !es | personal
<ubottu> personal: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<anethum_a> does hardy kernel support Memory Stick/Pro?
<[Relic]> p_quarles, think I used super karamba once, something for core temp/load, mem, etc.
<anethum_a> as in a built in card reader
<rmribeiro> personal
<p_quarles> [Relic], well, there's Superkaramba, and then there's Conky
<rmribeiro> debes escribir "/join #kubuntu-es" lo q esta entre comillas pero sin comillas
<Choreboy> p_quarles: nothing.
<p_quarles> Choreboy, does knetworkmanager recognize your wireless card still? or is it saying "no active interfaces"?
<Choreboy> p_quarles: I'm not even sure if I'm using Knetworkmanager. It used to start in the system tray, now it's not there anymore. I go to system settings, then network settings
<Choreboy> p_quarles: but it won't enable the lan or wireless
<Choreboy> it says both are disabled, I tell it to enable, it flashes enabled then jumps right back to disabled
<p_quarles> Choreboy, open Konsole or the command dialogue and type "knetworkmanager" (minus the quotes)
<Choreboy> p_quarles: I'm on a liveCD
<Choreboy> KNM works on the live CD, but not when I boot regular
<p_quarles> Choreboy, well, I'm just giving you things to try
<Choreboy> ok so I should reboot and give that a shot
<p_quarles> Choreboy, the other thing would be to run knetworkmanager with kdesu -- this would help determine if it's a permissions problem
<Choreboy> kdesu? is that like kdesudo?
<anethum_a> wow i love linux
<Daisuke_Ido> Choreboy: same thing, one links to the other
<Choreboy> anethum_a: me too, I just have alot more to learn about it
<Choreboy> so far it runs faster and just generally better than my XP install
<anethum_a> i find something wrong (or not working right) and in 10 minutes i find a fix for it
<intelikey> anyone know how to make linux stop starting my hdd for no reason ?     it spins down/up about every 30 sec.   and nothing is running.
<anethum_a> sorry, random interjection from a question i asked about 10 minutes ago on here lol
<p_quarles> Choreboy, and since you're not using WPA encryption, hooking up wireless by the CLI is actually very easy -- you could make an alias for connecting to your network and not have to worry about the network manager
<Choreboy> I just use MAC filtering, no one around here is savvy enough to sniff my packets
<yago> hi, I have a big problem with Kubutnu 8.04,
<Choreboy> p_quarles: that may be true but this is a laptop and I do take it elsewhere so I need the ability to easily be able to connect to other networks.
<Choreboy> p_quarles: If this works you won't see me back here, so thanks in advance and wish me luck
<p_quarles> Choreboy, connecting is as easy as "sudo iwconfig [device-name] essid [network-name] && sudo dhclient [device-name]"
<Choreboy> oh I'll have to save that
<yago> well the problem is that sometimes when I want to wathch a movie, when it starts, the display puts black and I can not do nothing
<rmribeiro> how i leasen a  online radio in kubuntu. the files is ".pls" ".wax" and "rmm"
<el1te> has anyone used pulseaudio
<el1te> i need some help if oyu can
<el1te> you guys this has taken almost 3 days to get me sound working
<el1te> can someone help me that actually knows what to do
<intelikey> sorry,  did anyone answer my Q ?
<_2> howto tell linux not to touch my hdd ?
<makaveli> any reason why my flash/shockwave/etc. isn't working in 8.10 ?
<_2> cause 8.10 is pre-alpha ?
<makaveli> ?
<makaveli> isn't 8.10 hardy ?
<_2> no.
<makaveli> 8.04 then
<_2> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<_2>  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases  <<< in particular
<Firefishe> I'm running kubuntu feisty and need alsaconf.  Anyone know why it's not in alsa-utils?
<_2> Firefishe ubuntu has never used alsaconf
<Firefishe> _2: ??  Please explain.
<_2>  /usr/bin/asoundconf
<Firefishe> I just want the script
<Firefishe> k..I'll try that
<Firefishe> thanks
<_2> to the best of my knowledge no ubuntu release has ever supplied alsaconf   maybe it's depreciated by ubuntu... idk
<draik> How do I get the links within Thunderbird to open in Firefox?
<Firefishe> _2: I see
<draik> Not sure what was removed during the 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade, but the links don't do a thing.
<Firefishe> _2:  Too bad, alsaconf is a powerful command line utility.
<_2> Firefishe that's probably why they don't like.   ubuntu is a-cli biased ya know
<nflava> if i installed kubuntu can i still add the gnome desktop?
<Jucato> nflava: yes
<nflava> do i just do a sudo apt-get install gnome?
<Jucato> ubuntu-desktop
<nflava> ah
<nflava> nice, there we go
<nflava> i wanna check that out as well see which i can get used to better
<_2> nflava the way you had it "sudo apt-get install gnome"  will also work,  just gives different packages
<nflava> well i tried that but it said an error, so i was not sure if it was me or something
<Firefishe> _2:  Well, I found *something*.  It's located in a weird portion of my /var/lib/flwm subdirectory.  I execute it, it opens an xterm, and asks for my root password, which I don't have, as I use sudo (even on my stock debian boxen).
<Firefishe> _2:  Any way around that?
<_2> just as   "sudo apt-get install kde"   will install kde as well as  "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will
<nflava> i love my fios this download will only take a couple minutes at 1.8mb/s :)
<nflava> thanks 2
<Firefishe> _2:  Incidentally, what is "a-cli" ?  Anti-CLI?
<_2> Firefishe temp passwd ?       sudo passwd root      set the password   use it and    sudo passwd -dl root
<_2> Firefishe yes.
<Jucato> _2, Firefishe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-utils/+bug/29597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 29597 in alsa-utils "alsaconf missing from alsa-utils" [Medium,Invalid]
<nflava> ok, time to configure gdm, this wont mess up anything with kde if I am doing this through the konsole
<Jucato> (btw, that's sort of a very biased assesment _2)
<ubuntu__> OK folks I have an issue I need help. SOMEHOW I uninstalled KNetworkManager. How can I reinstall it if I can't connect to the repositories?
<_2> Jucato yes.  and developed over several years as well.
<Fujisan> kubuntu akbar
<_CrashMaster_> reinstall from disc
<_CrashMaster_> just add it as a source
<ubuntu__> not sure how to do that but I'll look it up
<_2> dpkg -i path/to/file.deb
<ubuntu__> oh default nickname, lovely.
<Firefishe> _2:  Could you please go over that command sequence again, please?  I think I see what you're saying:  Create a temporary password: "root"  Then with the -dl switch, delete it, correct?
<Firefishe> Jucato:  Thanks for the bug report, I'll go over it :)
<ubuntu__> _CrashMaster_: I installed from the alternate install disc, should I use that, or should I use the LiveCD disc?
<_2> Firefishe create a password for root,  use the tool that is asking for a root password, reset the root account to the previous state.
<Choreboy> There we go, that's better. No more default
<Firefishe> _2:  Could you please re-type the exact command sequence again, separating each one a bit more clearly for me.  I was having a little trouble.
<_2> Firefishe you asked for a workaround  that is one.
<Firefishe> yes _2, and I appreciate it very much, thank you
<freethinker> there is anyone who could help me?
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | freethinker
<ubottu> freethinker: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * Dr_willis missed the question.
<_2> sudo passwd root  ; ( # use the app in question 'alsaconfig' )   ; sudo passwd -dl root
<Daisuke_Ido> why is sudo not an appropriate method of achieving the same thing?
<Dr_willis> cant run alsaconfig with sudo?
 * Dr_willis is confused also.
<Dr_willis> sudo -s, run the command, exit.
<Firefishe> no, Dr_willis and Daisuke-Ido;  I tried it, but the xterm just pops up then crashes.
<Choreboy> Does anyone know? If I have to reinstall a program using the disc as a source, should I use the alternate install disc I used to install, or can I use the LiveCD disc?
<_2> Dr_willis he said it asks for the root password.   it's not even in the path you know.
<Dr_willis> xterm pops up? weird.
<Choreboy> I used the alternate install because I wanted XFS file system and you can't do that on the LiveCD.
<Lam_> which kubuntu program allows connection to an rdp virtual desktop?
<Daisuke_Ido> "pops up"?
<Dr_willis> makes one wonder what would happen from the console.
<Firefishe> Dr_willis:  Pops up and disappears, like it segfaults in the middle of the command
<Daisuke_Ido> Firefishe: tell me, are you running this from alt+f2?
<Daisuke_Ido> you should be doing this from a terminal
<Jucato> Choreboy: alternate install. you can't use the Live CD as a CD repository (except for some very few packages I think)
<Dr_willis> i would suggest trying from a console, see if it  does anything differently.
<freethinker> i can not listen to rosegarden, i have installed the program, and sox,and sndfile, and some packect named by  fluid...., but still i can not listen to anything
<Firefishe> Daisuke-Ido:  Okay, I can do that, too.
<_2> ATTENTION   there is no   alsaconfig   command in the path.   !!!
<_2> s/ig//
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps that's the problem.
<Daisuke_Ido> how was alsaconfig even installed?
<Dr_willis> give the full path?
<Choreboy> whoops I lost connection. Did anyone answer me by chance?
<Jucato> [09:30] <Jucato> Choreboy: alternate install. you can't use the Live CD as a CD repository (except for some very few packages I think)
<_2> things that are not in *bin/  are not inteneded to be executed      they do that on purpose....
<Choreboy> Jucato: thanks! Is it ocmplicated to get Adept to use the CD as a "repository source"?
<freethinker> is anyone who have anwser it my kinda question?
<_CrashMaster_> For the longest time, I thought /bin was a british version of the Recycle Bin
<Pici> That would be the Rubbish Bin, and it means binaries.
<Jucato> Choreboy: no. in Adept Manager, just go to Adept menu -> Manage Repositories, 3rd Party tab then click on Add CD-ROM
<_CrashMaster_> Pici: So I have since discovered :)
<Choreboy> Jucato: Thanks! Wish me luck.
<Firefishe> _2:  Well, it tried to pop up a gnome-terminal in alt+f2 (regular terminal) but it got a gtk error.  Evidently flwm is using the gnome-terminal command for some reason.  Also, when I tried it again in the normal gui cli window, it tried to execute /usr/sbin/alsaconf, which isn't even there.
<freethinker> I can listen to rosengarden sound there is anyone who can help me?
<Firefishe> _2:  So that's what it's doing, trying to execute alsaconf in /usr/sbin
<freethinker> i have install 3 pacathes
<_2> like i said several times.    ubuntu has never used "alsaconf"
<Daisuke_Ido> Firefishe: what did you install that's trying to use alsaconf?
<_2> asoundconf
<Firefishe> Daisuke-Ido:  I just want to use alsaconf
<_2>              dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep alsaconf
<freethinker> sox, sndfile , fluid... i cant remenber
<_2> also         dpkg -L alsa-base | grep alsaconf
<Daisuke_Ido> Speaking for the Debian ALSA packaging team I'd like to clarify our position. alsaconf is a poorly written and poorly maintained program.
<Daisuke_Ido> from the bugreport page
<Daisuke_Ido> alsaconf ain't there
<Daisuke_Ido> get over it
<Daisuke_Ido> it's deliberate :)
<_2>           grep -HiRe alsaconf /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Firefishe> Daisuke_Ido:  Thank you.  That helps a bit.
<_2> anyone see what i mean yet ?
<freethinker> i am gone try to install that and see what happen
<Daisuke_Ido> _2: um, yeah, see what i just wrote
<draik> How do I get the links within Thunderbird to open in Firefox?
<draik> Not sure what was removed during the 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade, but the links don't do a thing.
<_2> Daisuke_Ido i was trying to explain that ubuntu has never used alsaconf    and the script that he was trying to run was only an alsaconf wrapper and that's why it was failing.
<Firefishe> Daisuke_Ido:  Although I'm risking myself sounding like a compleat ideeut, I'd still like, heh, to inquire:  "So that means that the ALSA Packaging Team dropped alsaconf because it was a piece of junk?"  If alsaconf is deprecated, what replaces it, or at leasts, attempts to fill the void, if void--in the devloper's opinons--there is?
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't say never
<Daisuke_Ido> Firefishe: nothing does, and it was dropped by debian (i believe) and ubuntu (i know)
<Daisuke_Ido> _2: it was used prior to breezy
<_2> Daisuke_Ido did they use it in warty ?   i don't go that far back in ubuntu time.
<Daisuke_Ido> but that was quite some time ago
<Daisuke_Ido> and not at all applicable now :)
<Firefishe> Daisuke_Ido:  So what is used to configure alsa then?  alsactl?
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using multiple sound cards?
<Dr_willis> that !alsa wiki/factoid dont mention it?
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using an old ISA sound card?
<_2> Daisuke_Ido ok i might be wrong then   but i have hoary and i didn't think it's in there either...   ;/
<Daisuke_Ido> if the answer is no, you don't need alsaconf - it has been deprecated for a long time now
<Daisuke_Ido> _2: they may have removed it at that point, this bug report page only goes back to breezy though
<Firefishe> Daisuke_Ido:  To some extent, yes, although I'm really doing this to see how alsa is controlled, if at all, in kubuntu.  Command line, preferably.
 * Daisuke_Ido headdesks
<_2> Daisuke_Ido ok.    and like you stated, anything pre-dapper is irelivent anyway
<rmribeiro> i download flash plugin for mozilla. Now when I open a with flash my firefox crash? anybody can helpme?
<nflava> hmm i dont know if i like gnome or kde more lol
<Daisuke_Ido> nflava: kepp both around :)
<rmribeiro> i download flash plugin for mozilla. Now when I open a web with flash my firefox crash? anybody can helpme?
<Daisuke_Ido> hard drive space is cheap
<nflava> i defitinly shall
<nflava> but im tryin to decide which one i should more
<nflava> i just installed gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> i use gnome, but use both kde and gtk apps
 * Firefishe really has this question, and nothing else: How does one configure ALSA in kubuntu?
<nflava> and i did a kubuntu install on saturday
<nflava> im just bored of windows and wanna learn more
<_2> nflava it might not have been brought to your attention. but, you can have "any none or all" of the desktop environments installed at any given time.   the only restrictions are your physical disk space and your own desires.
<[Relic]> yeesh! the sensors-detect program is ancient
<nflava> yeah i was aware of that
<_2> k
<nflava> i have messed around with differnt releases of linux before but never really stuck with them
<nflava> but this time im gunna try to stick with it
<Dr_willis> Depends on what you need in an OS. :) Im  personally sick of some of the 'song and dance' i have to do to keep windows going.
<nflava> yeah windows just bores me anymore
<nflava> i want something differnet
<nflava> as long as i can get all the things going ok that i do with windows
<Dr_willis> Well with Linux - It pays to learn the core fundamentals.
<nflava> upnp media server, dvd burning, irc, ftp hehe
<Dr_willis> then the differeances in the disrtos are , often just trivial changes.
<mr_sukor> somebody
<mr_sukor> please help me
<Jucato> !somebody | mr_sukor
<ubottu> mr_sukor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mr_sukor> anyone can speak malay?
<_2> nflava may i sujest that you make a backup of the clean install     makes it easier to transit if you can easily restore a hosed system.    and beginner linux users do always hose a system or two, just learning the basic "never do this's"
<nflava> not a bad idea
<mr_sukor> nf
<Firefishe> Daisuke_Ido:  I'm sorry, I did not mean to sound so dumb, but I still don't have a grasp about alsa and kubuntu and how alsa is configured.  I'm still learning, and although not a total klutzoid, I still have issues with some things.
<mr_sukor> nflava
<Dr_willis> i keep a little partition at the start of my HD. to run 'puppy linux' as a rescue disrto :) for the rest of the system. heh.
<nflava> hi
<mr_sukor> hi
<mr_sukor> flava
<mr_sukor> can u help me
<Firefishe> Dr_willis:  Quite an interesting thing, that. :)
<nflava> probably not too well
<Daisuke_Ido> !enter | mr_sukor
<ubottu> mr_sukor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mr_sukor> i'm new user of ubuntu
<nflava> as am I
<mr_sukor> oic
<_2> is there a malay channel ?
<_2> !ma
<mad> hi all
<mr_sukor> i dont know how to set up network
<ubottu> Factoid ma not found
<_2> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<mad> who use skype on kubuntu n how ? thx
<_2> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<_2> i can't find a malay
<Daisuke_Ido> !my
<ubottu> Factoid my not found
<Daisuke_Ido> nope
<Kuwanger> Is it possible to use an ubuntu desktop cd as part of the upgrade process for updating from kubuntu 7.10 to kubuntu 8.04?  If so, how?
<mr_sukor> _2
<Dr_willis> Is malay its own language? I dont even rember where malay is at.
<mr_sukor> i'm malay
<Firefishe> Daisuke_Ido:  I re-read what you wrote earlier.  No probs now.  Sorry for your headdesk *does one in repentance*
<Daisuke_Ido> no problem Firefishe :)
<Daisuke_Ido> it wasn't just that, i assure you
<rmribeiro> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rmribeiro> jeje
<_2> mr_sukor yes i know.   that's why i was looking for you a native channel   but alas there doesn't seem to be one.
<Firefishe> np.  my day has been a bit off today...and not just with sentence structure
<mad> ki parle français ???
<_2> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<afeijo> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<afeijo> cool
<b4l74z4r> when will kubuntu use kde 4 as standard?
<_2> b4l74z4r not until more apps are read for it.
<afeijo> thats vague hehe
<_2> ready
<b4l74z4r> what i didn't like about kde is that i couldn't move around the apps in the taskbar
<b4l74z4r> like re-arrange them to a particular order
 * _2 had to pick up the y he dropped to make that make sense
<_2> can anyone point me in the right dirrection to solve this issue ?     with nothing at all running, my hdd spins down and restarts about every 30 seconds on my lappy.   i have read that that is a very bad thing.   i remember linux doing that in slackware 5  i had on a lappy  but i don't remember what i changed to make it leave the hdd alone until something actually read/wrote to it.
<_2> anyone have a clue-by-for to hit me with on that ?
<Kuwanger> _2: man hdparm
<Kuwanger> _2: Specifically, -S
<nflava> what is a good app for burning .img files?
<_2> Kuwanger i don't want to keep it spinning.  i want linux to leave it alone and not restart it every 10 seconds for no reason.
<Kuwanger> _2: Odds are pretty good that something is using the drive, so linux is waking it up for "good reason".
<_2> nflava k3b/xcdroast/cdrecord/gnomebaker/nautilus-burning-app
<_2> Kuwanger absoulte nothing is using the drive but the kernel.  that's all that is running.
<Kuwanger> _2: ?
<_2> Kuwanger alt+SysRQ+E    killed everything.
<Kuwanger> _2: Do you have swap?
<_2> nothing no
<fooks> hello there
<_2> it seems like it was a sysctl  command or something i used back then.
<fooks> is kde 3.5 still in the repos?
<_2> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<_2> !info kde-core
<ubottu> kde-core (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Kuwanger> _2: Do you have an ext3 (or other journal) filesystem mounted?
<_2> Kuwanger ext3 root fs
<_2> you think it's the journal ?
<Kuwanger> _2: Doing some searching, it seems that it might be.
<_2> i'll mount it ext2 and see
<Kuwanger> _2: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_reduce_power_consumption#Tools
<Kuwanger> Specifically, the "sysctl vm.block_dump=1" to find what's causing the spin-up.
<rickey> unlock adeptmanager
<_2> Kuwanger good call.  looking into that now
<rickey> how to unlock adept mmanager
<_CrashMaster_> !aptfix | ricket
<ubottu> ricket: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rickey> i need the code to unlock  adept  manager please
<_CrashMaster_> rickey: if you mean the kdesudo windows, just use your normal user password.
<Kuwanger> I have the ubuntu desktop cdrom and am trying to mount casper/filesystem.squashfs with "sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop filesystem.squashfs /mnt/tmp", but I'm getting this in dmesg: "SQUASHFS error: Major/Minor mismatch, trying to mount newer 3.1 filesystem" "SQUASHFS error: Please update your kernel"
<Kuwanger> "squashfs: version 3.2-UBUNTU (2007/07/26) Phillip Lougher" is also in dmesg.  Shouldn't 3.2 be able to mount 3.1 filesystems?
<_CrashMaster_> Kuwanger: are to sure you have 3.2
<_2> sudo modprobe squashfs   ?
<_CrashMaster_> mn
<_CrashMaster_> dumb question
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<[Relic]> how do I tell if a specific module is in the kernel?
<_2> i know that udev is supposed to take care of that,, but..
<nflava> what is a good app for burning .img files?
<_CrashMaster_> lsmod
<Kuwanger> _2: Yea, it's already loaded.  Hence the dmesg line.
<_2> [Relic] lsmod   or  if the module is avalable    " . /etc/bash_completion ;modprobe <first few letters and the tab key here>
<NaT> ahh!
<lovre> hi all. I was wondering if you know what channel i should ask in about image processing?
<NaT> im logged in but im not! creepy
<Choreboy> somebody halp! I uninstalled KNetworkManager and I'm not able to reinstall it from the alternate install CD
<_2> Kuwanger what is the output of the mount command ?
<_2> Kuwanger the error message might help
<Kuwanger> The general "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, ..."
<_2> Choreboy   the live CD and copy the package from it's pool to the system in question     sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<rmribeiro> edit fstab
<_2> Kuwanger sudo modprobe loop
<Kuwanger> Hmm..looking some more, it seems squash-tools 3.3 creates images in a new format.
<Kuwanger> So, I'll just have to d/l and compile a newer version of squashfs. :/
<rmribeiro> is much for my, jajaja
<Dragnslcr> Choreboy- you can try using ifconfig to enable the interface manually and then install KNetworkManager through Adept
<_2> Kuwanger i hope you are not telling me they have already broken backwards compatability
<Kuwanger> _2: Btw, yea, loop is already loaded.  That's how I have my ubuntu cd loaded.
<freethinker> HI!, i think i got an hacker could you help me?
<freethinker> i do not know much abou computer
<[Relic]> _2, trying to get temp readings from my quad sensors which it doesn't seem to load
<Choreboy> Dragnslcr: enable what interface? I tried installing it through adapt from the disc but it's giving me some nonsense about needing to reinstall Java
<_2> Kuwanger well if /dev/loop0 exists and is supported in the kernel (you confirmed that already)   wait.  loop0   and you already have one loop device mounted... that's not right
<Kuwanger> _2: I mounted the ubuntu image as loop20.
<_2> [Relic] install   lm-sensors    run sudo sensors-detect
<_2> Kuwanger ok.  why not loop0 like normal people do   :)))
<Kuwanger> _2: So loop0 will be used for whatever random thing I might mount in the future.  That'll generate less "oh yea, loop0 is already being used by X".
<[Relic]> _2, 8.04 64bit kde3 sensors detect is severly outdated, tried the new one and it detected though, not sure why it won't activate couldn't remove them old one due to breaking numerous program problems which is very annoying  :(
<_2> anyway let me go on with the recap.    loop0 is there working and free.   the dir /mnt/tmp exists    the actual filesystem exists     and all paths are correct.     the option "filesystem.squashfs" is not causing problems.       then it must be the driver ;/
<Choreboy> Can anyone help me? I'd hate to have to reinstall. It seems like there should be a simple answer to this but I'm at a loss
<_2> [Relic] i never mentioned kde anything there
<_CrashMaster_> Choreboy: you tried sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<_CrashMaster_> ?
<Kuwanger> _2: Yep. :/
<flaccid> well in kubuntu network is managed by network manager
<_2> so just for kicks you did recheck all of those, before filing a bug on the driver ?
<flaccid> um its user based - nothing needs to be in /etc/network/interfaces except for localhost then use knetworkmanager to select
<flaccid> Choreboy: whats the problem sorry just got here
<Choreboy> flaccid: I need to reinstall KNetworkManager, Adept is having trouble doing that from my alternate install CD, it is giving me an error telling me I need to reinstall Java6
<flaccid> Choreboy: pastebin the output please
<_CrashMaster_> flaccid: Im pretty sure all he needs to do is establish a "live" network connection and then hit the repos
<_CrashMaster_> He "cant reinstall from repo because he cant get online with knetworkmanager"
<Kuwanger> _2: I haven't filed a bug, but yea, I rechecked all that.
<flaccid> you can select the cd repos in adept manager then fetch updates then do whatever needs to be done
<flaccid> if its dhcp on the network interface, you can assign it an ip via sudo dhclient eth0
<_CrashMaster_> flaccid: Why couldn't he just use Konsole to run an "ifconfig eth1 up" and then reinstall from the archives?
<flaccid> because eth1 won't usually be set in /etc/network/interfaces so it will probably say something like eth1 not enabled. depends whats in interfaces file..
<Choreboy> ok this is all very confusing to me, let me try some stuff. I am not sure if I can pastebin, since I can't connect to the internet
<_CrashMaster_> flaccid: I dont quite follow. Every linux ive ever played with always had an eth0 if the machine had a nic
<flaccid> just let us know what it says in a bit more detail - the actual pkg errr
<flaccid> errr
<flaccid> error
<flaccid> thats not exactly how linux logical iface names work
<_2> i've locked myself out of my own bootloader   ;/
<_CrashMaster_> recommended reading on the subject?
<flaccid> probably best resource is a debian or ubuntu book or perhaps on the debian wiki
<Firefishe> I'm *still* working on a sync problem with a clie palmOS handheld.  When I sync, here's what <sudo dmesg> puts forth:  http://pastebin.org/37192
<Firefishe> I'm using kpilot
<flaccid> http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration and  http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager and http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager?highlight=%28network%29
<Kuwanger> Well, thanks for all the help.
<flaccid> sorry i mean http://wiki.debian.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=network&titlesearch=Titles
<freethinker> i think i got someone in my pc, like an hacker can anyone help me?
<freethinker> i ecen have firewal
<flaccid> why do you think s freethinker?
<Helios> freethinker: why u think so?
<freethinker> *even
<freethinker> cause my firefox is always shotiing down
<Helios> freethinker: are you using kubuntu?
<freethinker> my pidgin also
<freethinker> ubuntu
<flaccid> freethinker: start firefox from konsole and when it crashes, pastebin the error it shows in konsole
<freethinker> today i have installed again
<freethinker> like my 3 time
<flaccid> they are both gtk applications. is this kubuntu or ubuntu?
<freethinker> not in the same day
<freethinker> and also pidgin?
<flaccid> yep
<freethinker> ok thanks!!
<Choreboy> flaccid: OK that's got me connected to the network... now let's see if I can install KNetworkManager
<flaccid> this will find the problem and its very unlikely to be hacker... extremely unlikely
<flaccid> Choreboy: yeah. that is not going to change your package problems, but with the error from apt we can see what needs to be done
<freethinker> i say this cause there is some people who i talk on pidgin that knows a lot
<baalzevuv> Howdy.
<Choreboy> flaccid: OK what should I do now? Try to install KNM? if so, from Konsole or from Adept?
<flaccid> well unless you gave them your password or its a weak password and you have exposed something like ssh on the internet then its not - it looks like a software crash to me eg. a segfault or something
<flaccid> Choreboy: yeah and let us know errors
<baalzevuv> I have a network hard drive on my windows network ... When I try to access it through Kubuntu, it does not let me browse the contents like I normally would on one of my windows machines.  Anyone know why, per chance?
<Choreboy> what is that command, something like --configure -a to let adept do it's thing?
<flaccid> baalzevuv: please install and run smb4k and see if you can browse it in there first
<baalzevuv> Thx, Flaccid :)
<jonathanedwards> hello, i know that apparently ubuntu is not supported for ppc anymore, but i have an old mac clamshell ibook with only a 4gb hd and would love to put a linux system on it to use as a work station in another room.  will kubuntu or ubuntu work, or does anyone know a good live cd to try with it to see how it well it would do?
<freethinker> ok thanks again, i gone try in the future to go to console
<flaccid> Choreboy: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade after enabling the correct repos. don't need to do anything else, just need to see the pkg error
<crablouse> just installed Kubuntu 8.04 with kde4. dell latitude d630 with nvidia chipset, yet envyng -t brings up the menu, installs, but on reboot it doesnt work
<crablouse> that is, trying to install nvidia drivers
<Choreboy> flaccid: Update worked, upgrade gave me this error:  http://pastebin.com/d2dd10a8d
<flaccid> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<flaccid> Choreboy: ok now try the fuzzy fix: sudo apt-get -f install
<flaccid> and see if it fixes it or returns detailed errors on the pkg dep problem
<rmribeiro> how is the best thing, upgrade dapper or install clean hardy?
<flaccid> rmribeiro: clean will always be better, but upgrades can be successful frequently
<Firefishe> palm sync with clie peg-tj37 success!  It was a matter of setting the device to:  usb:   instead of /dev/pilot.
<flaccid> rmribeiro: community generally only advises/support upgrading from guty to hardy but not from dapper although its possible and i've done it before
<killer88> anyone fimiar with gimpshop?
<_2> flaccid one jump or four ?
<killer88> having issue in kubuntu 8.04 installing gimshop
<flaccid> _2: i always do 1
<flaccid> killer88: whats the error
<_2> :)   me too
<killer88> hold om
<flaccid> coolio
<killer88> well i have all kids of issues if i try to uninstall gimp in adept let me remove it now
<flaccid> ok
<killer88> kinds
<killer88> having to build from source
<Choreboy> flaccid: after the (fuzzyfix)? I was able to install Java (figured it would be easier to just give in and uninstall later) and then install KNM
<Choreboy> thanks!
<flaccid> ok coolio  Choreboy good luck now :)
<killer88> gimp_2.2.4-2_amd64.deb
<Choreboy> thanks! I'm not entirely sure what all went down, but I got it done.
<killer88> is what i have and i have the arch
<flaccid> yeak fuzzy fix is just a term i made up as that command uses fuzzy logic to work out what to do with the pkg problem
<Choreboy> I need to keep an archive of all these commands and what they do
<flaccid> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<flaccid> decent guides should be up there ^
<killer88> i understand that there are guids wiki articles and such and they all say run 1 simple command and that command does not work
<flaccid> killer88: sorry i was talking to Choreboy then
<killer88> where do you get libexif10?
<killer88> sorry
<flaccid> killer88: got the error yet
<killer88> been going nut tring to figure this out
<killer88> i need dependency libexif10
<flaccid> killer88: install libkexif1 or libkexif12 usually
<flaccid> !info libexif10
<ubottu> Package libexif10 does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> that version is not available sorry killer88
<killer88> dependency is not satisfyable
<killer88> is therr a newer deb file?
<flaccid> you havnt explained what command you are running, what exactly you are doing and what is the actual error killer88..
<killer88> using the kde tool for installing .deb files
<flaccid> and you are trying to install gimpshop?
<killer88> dependency is not satisfyable
<killer88> is there error
<killer88> yes
<flaccid> killer88: is gimp not suffice for you?
<_2> it kinda ticks me off that eth0 is eth2 on the lappy     how to rename it to it's proper eth0 ?
<_2> can ifconfig do that ?
<killer88> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes/10x10squareBlur.gbr', which is also in package gimp-data
<flaccid> _2: i think something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315107 should be right
<flaccid> killer88: well gimpshop is not in ubuntu repos, but this howto seems to work for people: http://delirial.com/archives/howto-gimpshop-on-ubuntu/
<flaccid> killer88: this may help as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40427
<_2> interesting,   i don't have an eth0 or eth1  in ifconfig -a   but those are the only two listings in the iftab  ;/
<_2> deleting /etc/iftab seems to have worked
<_2> much better.   ty.
<fildo\a> back.
<fildo> away: 8 days left till i go overseas :)
<NightBird> is there a quick way to install dependencies for a program without actually installing the program itself?
<flaccid> NightBird: only if the deps are in a separate pkg (libs/dev etc.) to the program's pkg
<flaccid> or if you compile and do optional make install but thats pretty non standard
<NightBird> flaccid: that's the situation
<_2> not thinking of the business practices in any way.  only the actual hardware.    i'm setting between an older dell mini-tower and a toshiba laptop   the dell is quiet enough i can hear every thing the laptop does.
<NightBird> I know of the build-dep apt-get to install the dependencies for building
<flaccid> what are you trying to install?
<NightBird> flaccid: vmware from the official vmware website
<flaccid> what is the dep?
<_2> NightBird sudo apt-get install package ;sudo apt-get remove package     <<< it will install package and all it's deps but then remove package and leave the deps
<NightBird> okay
<flaccid> um i don't think that will work unless the pkg is meta
<_2> flaccid well there "might" be a dependancy loop   but most often there isn't
<setuid_w00t> Are there any programs that can be used to try to read a DVD or CD repeatedly?  What I mean is retry reading if the first read fails.
<_2> if pkg depends on libpkg   and libpkg depends on pkg   then it gets ugly
<_2> setuid_w00t  you mean like     until cp -a /media/cdrom . ;do : ;done      ???
<setuid_w00t> _2: but won't that restart the entire copy if one block fails?
<_2> setuid_w00t yep  but man cp   and look at the -a switch
<_2> setuid_w00t that would not work for an audio CD of course
<setuid_w00t> _2: I don't think that's what I'm looking for
<setuid_w00t> I want the program to retry on each failed block, not retry the entire copy.
<sacha_> hey
<_2> oh forgot the u   sorry.  -au   my bad
<sacha_> i have no window decorations and i cant type in applications
<sacha_> this happened after a Qt update
<josue> hola q tal
<josue> alguien q me ayude
<josue> por aqui
<_2> !es | josue
<ubottu> josue: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_2> oops
<rgreening> has anyone gotten korganizer (kontact) to sync with google calendar
<[Relic]> thinking the coretemp module isn't loading properly for some reason, which is why the core temps never show up
<_2> which will take precedance ?  .dmrc or .xinitrc ?
<petgrill> hi guys i have a BIIIIG problem... :/ i tryed to login kubuntu and it took too long to load and after loading and insert the password everything went white and i only could see the mouse pointer... i also could rotate cube desktop which show me that everything was white :/ is this the blue screen of linux?:P can anyone help me plz?
<petgrill> is anyone here?
<oramaq> como entro a #kubuntu-es??
<oramaq> #kubuntu-es
<p_quarles> oramaq, "/join #kubuntu-es", pero sin ""
<oramaq> tanks
<Doctor_Nick> hi, would anyone here happen to have Qt 4.4 on their systems?
<_2> then the internet died !
<Doctor_Nick> :(
<_2> this is a strange message " your computer seems to hace a partial ACPI installation; ACIP was probably enabled, but some of the sub-options were not. - you need to enabel at least 'AC Adapter' and 'control method battery' and then rebuild your kernel."
<_2> window title "configure - kde control module"
<_2> it's a ubuntu kernel, i didn't build it.   ^
<uga> _2: what submenu of kcontrol does show it?
<_2> no.
<uga> what -> isn't a yes/no question ;)
<uga> where do you see that
<uga> and that's not a yes/no question either ;)
<_2> uga not in kcontrol  so how can i answer but "no"
<uga> _2: your title reads "configure - kde control module"
<_2> like i said the window title "configure - kde control module"
<uga> that's a kcontrol module (kcm) =(
<uga> =)
<uga> _2: which of the kde control modules
<_2> that one ^
<_2> :)
<uga> _2: what steps do you follow to run it
<_2> just a minute and i'll do a ps to see
<uga> no! not a ps
<uga> sigh
<uga> _2: what do you click to reach there
<uga> ps will only say kcontrol
<ubuntu_> need help!!! i cant fix my kubuntu and i am about to reinstal it :/
<_2> kcmshell laptop
<ubuntu_> i went to login as always and i got white screen
<_2> doesn't say kcontrol anywhere
<uga> _2: okay, see? it' sa kcontrol module =)
<uga> kcm == kcontrol module
<_2> laptop
<_2> that's what you asked for.
<uga> _2: you can reach that through kcontrol->power control->laptop
<uga> yes
<uga> _2: same issue here. But it might only be because acpi module doesn't support part of your features
<uga> this is a desktop and thus doesn't offer certain capabilities
<uga> _2: I'd suggest asking at #kubuntu-devel if those features were included or not in-kernel
<_2> more likely that something wasn't running
<ubuntu_> how can i stop compiz without logging in?
<uga> _2: no, those are in-kernel features
<uga> kde will try accessing them through /proc/acpi
<uga> but some of them are obviously unavailable since the kernel doesn't support part of the acpi features in that board
<uga> that's a very common thing
<_2> uga don't NO at me.    yes.  it worked before i deleted all the links in the /etc/rc7.d/  and /etc/rcS.d/
<_2> so it is more likely that something wasn't running
<uga> _2: NO, I hate users that don't believe developers
<uga> cya guy, enjoy yer time coding ;)
<uga|away> _2: btw, yes, you did a very stupid thing by removing system services, that got NOTHING to do with your problem
<uga|away> level 7 services btw
<_2> i've been called worse by better.
<uga|away> no wonder =))
<frybye> Hi all - I am running the hardy-herron live dvd - so I cant save any changes right??
<frybye> seems to work pretty good though .. heheh
<rickey> sun java 6 is hanging  my adept installer up
<bloodboy> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/883/av1894tg1.gif
<rickey>  how can i take it out of my up grade package?
<frybye> bloodboy - what is that image all about???
<bloodboy> yourmom
<frybye> bloodb - u sure you are playing in the right back-yard???
<bloodboy> i play in every backyard i want to
<rickey> ok guy,s i could use a little help
<Jucato> !language | bloodboy
<ubottu> bloodboy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> that goes for pics too
<frybye> cool Jucato...
<rickey> hey jucato
<Jucato> hey
<frybye> rickey.. I would be happy to try and help but am a newbie so not much clue...
<rickey> i am new too
<frybye> and I have to head off to work now - c u folks.. bye...
<Jucato> !aptfix | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rickey> jucato this is a little different
<rickey>  the same file crashes over and over i need to remove it
<Jucato> <rickey> sun java 6 is hanging  my adept installer up <--- it's probably because of the license agreement
<rickey> how do i fix that?
<Jucato> with the command the bot gave :)
<yao_ziyua2> how do i configure java settings in kubuntu?
<_2> uga|away all working now.  so the message obviously makes too many asumptions and is thus imprecise.   but thanks anyway.
<dsmith_> wht do ppl that are so-called informed keep telling me MS is a standard when it isn't?
<dsmith_> idiots
<yao_ziyua2> ms is yeaterday
<Jucato> and offtopic is last year and in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<dsmith_> lol...
<dsmith_> aye boss
<rickey> i wont do this again, but what dose this mean
<_2> dsmith_ heh i saw a quit message eariler "when M$ makes something that doesn't suck, it will be a vacume cleaner"
<rickey> rickey@home:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rickey> [sudo] password for rickey:
<rickey>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<rickey> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       6423 F.... dpkg
<rickey> Kill process 6423 ? (y/N) n
<rickey> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<rickey> rickey@home:~$
<dsmith_> _2: lol
<jussi01> !paste | rickey
<ubottu> rickey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jucato> rickey: the first part is supposed to unlock the database, while the 2nd part of the command is to try to continue what it was trying to install or update
<rickey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13419/
<Jucato> rickey: I already answered you
<Jucato> you're supposed to say 'y'
<rickey> as you can see another prosess is stoping it
<Jucato> otherwise it won't be able to do what it's supposed to do
<rickey> how do i fix that prosess
<Jucato> that's why you're supposed to say 'y' (YES, kill that process)
<Jucato> by saying 'y'!
<DreadKnight> heya; i've got an mp4 player thingy connected to the pc via USB (using kubuntu hardy and kde4) and i get no 'new device' notification. How can i browse the player's memory?
<rickey> ok
 * jussi01 shows DreadKnight the way to #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<DreadKnight> jussi01: i  should be a generic ubuntu issue actually :P
<DreadKnight> it*
<rickey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13420/
<rickey> so what could i do about this
<jussi01> rickey: sudo apt-get install -f
<Jucato> rickey: for pasting just a single line, it's ok to paste it in here. but for more than 2 lines, use the pastebin
<rickey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13422/
<rickey> wen i click on ok nothing happeneds
<jussi01> rickey: press tab then enter
<Jucato> rickey: you can't click it. press Tab to highligh the <Ok> "button" then press Enter or Space
<Jucato> jussi01: your turn :P
 * Jucato is awaaaaaaaaaay *yawn*
<_2> whooops   i just did one of those "never do this/s"    i disabled the streach feature of the short screen display on the lappy   with a vga mode set to 100x37   which means that the console only displays in the very center of the screen and the fonts are unreadable   ;/
<_2> same number of columns same number of rows, they just look like a postage stamp in the middle of the lcd
<_2> heh it's still screwy,   i changed it back and it fixed everything in linux  but the boot splash is moved to 0,0  rather than streched   ;/
<_2> err sorry boot splash may not be the proper name.   the image that the boot menu is on.      is that a boot splash too ?
<Jucato> boot menu? grub/lilosplash
<_2> lilo it's not an image that is seen after the kernel starts to load   only at the menu of os's
<_2> lilo splash   you say is the proper name ?
<Jucato> yeah. in GRUB, it would be the backdrop of the GRUB menu choices, grubsplash
<_2> k i'll make a note
<_2> are images interchangable between grubsplash and lilosplash ?   they are probably both printing raw to the display ?
<Jucato> I think so. afaik grub just uses .xpm.gz
<_2> can be .gz  doesn't have to be
<_2> they are small files
<_2> hmmm lilo is using a  "PC bitmap data, Windows 3.x format, 640 x 480 x 8 "
<Jucato> .bmp? :)
<_2> yeah
<_2> so maybe they are not interchangable
<_2> grub is    image/x-xpmi 7bit
<_2> well file name doesn't matter of course you could name the lilosplash file bob and the system would never know the differance  but yeah it's  M$.bmp format
<_2> i'd play with that some more but i don't have anything with grub on it now.
<_2> you know i don't think i have ever seen the sun java license
<_2> not that i want to.
<_2> that pastebin was the first time i have see the header of it   i think
<_2> what is the dpkg-reconfigure package to set whether the hwclock is local or utc ?
<netshark> Hola at the ubuntu guys :)
<sigma_1234> how do i install all the debs in a folder automatically? i have about a hundred of them
<_2> for q in * ;do dpkg -i $q ;apt-get install -f ;done
<_2> you will see many errors.  but if all goes right they will all work themselves out.
<p_quarles> _2, dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<sigma_1234> i dont get it. say i want to install all the packages in /home/dell/deb .what would the command be?
<_2> ty p_quarles
<_2> woops /scripts/dpkg-reconfigure: tzdata is not installed
<_2> hmmm not installed here either    /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: tzdata is not installed
<sigma_1234> _2: did you see my question above?
<flaccid> sigma_1234: sudo dpkg -i * /home/dell/deb/*deb
<_2> sigma_1234 cd /home/dell/deb   and run that  ^
<flaccid> don't need to cd
<_2> flaccid for the loop i posted he would.
<_2> for your aproach no.
<flaccid> ok
<_2> i think we were typing at the same time flaccid :)
<flaccid> haha
<sigma_1234> flaccid: so by using those *'s it will install all the folders content?
<_2> sigma_1234 * is a wildcard
<flaccid> it will install all deb files in that folder
<_2> echo *
<_2> or for an example of the asterisks in flaccid's command  echo * /home/dell/deb/*deb
<sigma_1234> dam if only i knew that. ive been manually installing them up to now!
<p_quarles> sigma_1234, it's better to use apt, of course -- installing a bunch of independent .deb packages all at once has a high chance of breaking things
<flaccid> nah its not actually p_quarles. apt is a frontend to dpkg and dpkg won't let you install conflicts
<_2> sigma_1234 ? is also a wild card     but it only matches one char where * matches full strings    echo .ba??*    and you will see anything in the present dir that begins with .ba and has at least two more chars
<p_quarles> flaccid, this is true, but dpkg -i *.deb will take arguments in alphabetical order -- you could spend a lot of time trying to un-mess things up when the initial command doesn't work
<p_quarles> apt will check for conflicts and dependencies of all target packages before actually configuring them
<_2> p_quarles that's what aptget install -f is for  :)
<p_quarles> _2, it's for intentionally breaking things?
<flaccid> this is more a logical question. and besides apt-get installs from repos. there is no repos here you would have to create one
<_2> debreaking
<_2> yes
<_2> deselect might be a good choice there
<flaccid> nope. this is the right. the way a vendor would do on a custom install cd for custom packages
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<netshark> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> is there a voice command software for KUbuntuthat accepts commands like play <artist name> or play <song name>?
<ActionParsnip> ive seen maximise / minimise / next / close etc
<_2> play is a command    comes in the sox package
<ActionParsnip> with voice?
<ActionParsnip> instead of typing
<_2> was just commenting that the "play" command exists.
<ActionParsnip> _2: I am aware of play dude :)
<_2> if the voice recognition app can exec shell grammer then play should work.     command play blah
<ActionParsnip> thats kinda what Im after
<ActionParsnip> like i'd say "play californication" and it would fire up the desired app and play the album
<ActionParsnip> etc
<hw> Is it possible to append the current history to ~/.bash_history instead of replacing it?
<ActionParsnip> hw: i thought it dod get appended
<ActionParsnip> hw: to view your history use history in a konsole / yakuake or whatever you use
<hw> ActionParsnip: my tests a few minutes ago shows that it got replaced
<ActionParsnip> hmm, let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> hw: try echo $HISTFILESIZE
<ActionParsnip> what do you get?
<hw> I get 50000 (not 500)
<ActionParsnip> ok
<hw> I set tis value :)
<hw> +h
<ActionParsnip> try rm .bash_history
<ActionParsnip> close console
<ActionParsnip> then reopen
<ActionParsnip> do some tests
<ActionParsnip> any good?
<hw> I did. The history of the previous closed terminals got lost. But man bash didn't help me either...
<ActionParsnip> hw: so you removed the cache file and its still the same
<hw> Still the same behavior
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<frybye> Hi - you folks we be seeing a bit of me in the comming days.. I just installed hardy heron and am pretty clueless.. <smile>
<flaccid> welcome frybye
<hw> ActionParsnip: Thx for wasting your time... =)
<ActionParsnip> hw: Once  you have determined that a bug actually exists, mail a bug report
<ActionParsnip>        to bug-readline@gnu.org.  If you have a fix, you are  welcome  to  mail
<ActionParsnip>        that  as  well!
<ActionParsnip> hw: if you make another user and log on as that does it happen for the new user?
<frybye> Hi flaccid
<flaccid> howdy
<frybye> tell me something .. can one assume that all software offered via adept actualiser etc.. is actually ok - or do malcontents put malware in there...?
<flaccid> frybye: yep you can assume that
<ActionParsnip> frybye: should be ok imho
<hw> ActionParsnip: Might be a good idea... But I'm on my job and I can't invest more time... ;p
<frybye> good.. I am just taking my first baby steps.. heheh Way back I used a different distro for a while...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: what did you use?
<frybye> oh jeez - cant remember right now.. something with "s"
<ActionParsnip> suse, slackware
<frybye> suse...
<ActionParsnip> suse is nice, apt-get is like yum
<frybye> flaccid - when I use the adept manager and ahve found a proggy I want to install - where do I need to click..
<flaccid> frybye: on the pkg then request install then to apply, click apply changes
<flaccid> !adept | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<frybye> unfortunatly I have the german version running here and noone seems around in the kubuntu-de #
<eRqzor> is there somebody here using exflaso for tagging ?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you can also bring up a konsole and type sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<frybye> right - bit at a loss cos of the language here.. i am a brit living in germany...
 * ActionParsnip is a brit
<eRqzor> i dont understand why cddb lookup doesn't give any answer rather than i have cddb plugin + python_musicbrainz installed
<frybye> Hi action.. when I click on firefox 3 for instance it offers (in German-) delete change or details.. nothing with "install"
<flaccid> the button should say something like wenden Sie Änderungen an
<frybye> ah ha - at the top is "aplly changes" so I click there..
<flaccid> there are screenshots in the howto above for position of button
<frybye> right that is up the top of the window - yeah??
<flaccid> um have a look
<frybye> I have looked at the howto - but that is quite different to what I have here.. hmmmm
<flaccid> actually its commit changes which is probably something like legen Sie Änderungen fest
<frybye> it is now saying I should put the kubuntu cd in the drive - but I have the dvd and it does not seem happy with that...
<flaccid> !repos | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<apakabar> may i talking something
<flaccid> frybye: goto manage repositories from the Adept menu - you probably won't to change that to use internet repos
<ActionParsnip> eRqzor: amarok can do it if you have it installed
<flaccid> !ask | apakabar
<ubottu> apakabar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<frybye> ok - you are a star flaccid... heheh
<flaccid> np. but my deutsch is rusty..
<eRqzor> ActionParsnip: sure i'm using the best player :o, but i always tagged with exflaso i can try with amarok eventually :o
<ActionParsnip> eRqzor: there is no "best player" it doesnt exist
<eRqzor> ActionParsnip: but i preferer to tag before passing them in my collection
<ActionParsnip> eRqzor: tag as you rip ;)
<frybye> in there it says "server for Germany" but still wants the cd apparently.. i guess to get it from the cd and not unnecessarily load the server...?
<eRqzor> ActionParsnip: for me it is, but there is no question about that, there is enough player for anybody (i use mpd to for remote playing)  / thanks for tips -
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<dsmith_> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | dsmith_
<ubottu> dsmith_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dsmith_> i moved the /home directory /mnt/home now I get a kstartupconfig msg
<flaccid> frybye: goto second tab in software sources (third party software) and uncheck cdrom
<dsmith_> is that a chown issue?
<frybye> flaccid - is there some way I can get adept manager to ignore cd (cos i dont have it - it is asking for the amd64 cd and i have a dvd...) and only get from .. ok i c n ow..
<flaccid> cool
<frybye> it is updating the list now...
<flaccid> sweet
<dsmith_> fstab is conf. correctly
<flaccid> i don't understand what you did dsmith_
<dsmith_> I seem to remember having this problem before, but I do not remeber what I did.. should have wrote it done
<dsmith_> *down
<frybye> heheh - you are a 5 star star .. eheh it is working...
<flaccid> mad thanks frybye
<flaccid> danke
<dsmith_> flaccid: I moved /homne to /mnt/home its own partition
<frybye> opened a different window .. installing and so on...
<dsmith_> cp'd everytihgn over
<dsmith_> edit fstab to reflect changes
<frybye> it says it is installed.. so I go check in the k-menu right...?
<flaccid> dsmith_: make fstab mount the fs to /home or symlink /home to /mnt/home
<flaccid> frybye: depends what you were installing
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<dsmith_> how do you symlink?
<frybye> it was the firefox 3 - what it has installed is the beta 5 - since yesterday there is a rc... hmmm
<dsmith_> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flaccid> dsmith_: ln -s
<frybye> I seem to remember reading some place that the updates will come autom...?
<flaccid> frybye: yeah. you just might want to make sure you have backports and propsed updates checked in software sources
<frybye> eh - software sources.. ah in adept...ok hang on...
<frybye> flaccid - didnt find the bit about backports??
<flaccid> frybye: huh?
<flaccid> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<frybye> have changed the updates setting to accept pre-releases...
<_2> "<ActionParsnip> suse is nice, apt-get is like yum"    them there is fightin' words matey   :)
<flaccid> cool
<JoshOvki> hey
<frybye> flaccid - how do i switch the default browser to ffox...?
<frybye> (excuse me I was in the air force too long - the word please dont exist there.. sorry..)
<flaccid> frybye: system settings -> default applicatins -> web browser
<wayneandleanne> anybody know  how to enable dvd:rip to encode to x264
<frybye> flaccid - thanx again for all your help .. i will be playing with this a bit now...
<flaccid> sweet np frybye
<flaccid> good luck with the frybyes..
<frybye> thanx flaccid.. heheh
<flaccid> i was i was an aussie in germany atm :)
<Mantan> no one is halping me in #ubuntu so i figure I'll ask here since the two OS's are related: ﻿I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the built in partitioner won't detect the HD. I used an old win98 floppy to wipe the old partition (which would boot before I wiped it), I also made a new one (which is empty). I had tried installing before wiping the old partition as well and encountered the same problem. How do I make it detect it?
<frybye> ah ha - I remember back when there was an aussi pie shop here in Berlin .. was a bit pricey but pies were ok heheh
<frybye> no spitoons though.. which i remember from the oz pub in earls court in london...
<flaccid> Mantan: appears to be hardware problem/bios. i suggest trying the alternate cd. is it detecting in bios on boot?
<Mantan> yes
<flaccid> !alternate | Mantan
<ubottu> Mantan: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Mantan> k I'll try this. thx
<flaccid> Mantan: what type of hdd
<frybye> flaccid - dosent accept pms from me.. how/where should i register...?
<flaccid> frybye: /msg nickserv help register
 * JoshOvki is watching the ubuntu channel and people seem less happy than here
<flaccid> hehe
<Mantan> flaccid: it's 120 gig western digital
<flaccid> Mantan: what type, ata, sata, pata, scsi etc. ?
<Mantan> otherwise I have no idea
<flaccid> np
<Mantan> how do I find this out?
<JoshOvki> Mantan: do you know what the plug looks like? or was it in your pc when you got it?
<Mantan> should it just be on the HD somewhere
<frybye> flaccid - seems to have worked with the registrering... will see now what happens when I go off and come back hehe
<Mantan> the machine itself is a pentium 3
<JoshOvki> i gotta go, gotta retake me outdoor safty inc mountin rescue test
<JoshOvki> been 5 years already
<JoshOvki> catch ya all later
<Mantan> and the two cables attached to it are a wide grey one
<JoshOvki> Mantan: thats IDE then
<Mantan> yes
<flaccid> well ide is a lot of types.
<Mantan> IDE I had forgotten what it was called
<flaccid> its ata ide most likely
<flaccid> sata is ide as well as well as most of the drives
<flaccid> anyway point is, no extra setup required like scsi/raid
<Mantan> k
<frybye> re all...
<flaccid> frybye: you just need to /msg nickserv identify password
<frybye> flaccid  i did it - worked...
<frybye> getting better by the minute.. hehe
<flaccid> nice
<frybye> I remember that with suse (v10 if i remember right...) things were pretty complex.. here not so bad...
<frybye> flaccid - so you are back in oz now...? (eh - ist this too off-topic?)
<frybye> ah ha - can do a pm now i guess..
<mephistofun> why are my keyboard shortcuts all fubar in kde?  alt-f1 and alt-f2 do nothing
<flaccid> yeah ot. we might get whipped by Jucato if we do OT :)
<flaccid> mephistofun: check the shortcuts in system settings
<flaccid> !ot > frybye
<mephistofun> they are set correctly
<flaccid> mephistofun: not sure. could try #kde . also make sure you don't have a f-lock key on your k/b preventing those shortcuts
<Jucato> flaccid: right you are
<flaccid> :)
<Jucato> mephistofun: KDE 3 or 4?
<mephistofun> 3 and 4... neither one has any of the 'useful' keyboard shortcuts like alt-f2
<mephistofun> but they work in gnome
<Jucato> huh?
<mephistofun> ctrl-esc works, as does ctrl-alt-l
<Jucato> Alt+F2 -> Run Command... that works in both 3 and 4
<Pennycook> mephistofun: Do you have a F Lock key?
<mephistofun> yes, but on my system they don't do anything
<mephistofun> no, its a standard keyboard
<mephistofun> desktop keyboard
<Jucato> weird...
<Pennycook> In System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Keyboard Shortcuts, are the shortcuts actually set?
<Jucato> Alt+F1 is "Launch K Menu" in KDE 3 (nothing in KDE 4)
<mephistofun> yes "RUN COMMAND -> Alt-F2"
<mephistofun> under krunner
<mephistofun> i'm in kde4 right now
<mephistofun> could it possibly have something to do with compiz fusion
<Pennycook> You're running Compiz and KDE4?
<mephistofun> yeah
<Jucato> oh that would explain it
<mephistofun> well it doesnt work in kde3 either
<mephistofun> as i said earlier
<flaccid> mephistofun: help is in #kubuntu-kde4 and #compiz-fusion
<mephistofun> hah
<Jucato> Compiz Fusion would conflict with KDE's shortcuts
<Pennycook> I would have thought that since most shortcuts are provided by Kwin, Compiz would get in the way.
<mephistofun> fine i will disable compiz fusion and go back to kde3.. then will you be able to help
<flaccid> mephistofun: create a new user and see if it works. if it does you know its in the user profile config somewhere
<Jucato> mephistofun: in KDE 3, you're not using Compiz Fusion?
<mephistofun> yes, but i can disable it by changing to kwin, right?
<mephistofun> and i have compiz in gnome, too... but alt-f2 works there
<mephistofun> ok i'll try creating a new user
<eatThisAndDie> guys, i cant seem to listen to my audio.
<eatThisAndDie> says my audio device is in use.
<eatThisAndDie> how do i find out which program is using it?
<_2> can you not pipe into an internal function in a script ?
<_2> shell script fungtion STACK() ;;;  echo something | STACK  ;   ?
<_2> function maybe
<jonorland> You can see what program is using a file/dev with lsof something like this: lsof /dev/snd/controlC0
<_2> eatThisAndDie fuse ?
<petgrill> hi i did autoremove to fix something and now i cant see window borders system tray icons etc can anyone help me?
<_2> !adeptfix
<_2> example usage ^
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eatThisAndDie> fuse wat?
<petgrill> ubottu : are you talking to me?
<ubottu> petgrill: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> fuser i mean.
<petgrill> i did autoremove and now everything is messed up does anyone know how to fix this?
<petgrill> i am a newbie
<eatThisAndDie> jonorland: thx that worked!
<jonorland> Your welcome
<_2> petgrill sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -f
<petgrill> _2 i did sudo apt-get install kde    just before you said this and now i can use your command :/
<presto> im distro hopping right now looking for the ultimate kde distro any input on kubuntu vs opensuse or mandriva
<flaccid> eatThisAndDie: how did you go?
<_2> petgrill sure.  but it's not really needed.   one or the other   kde or kubuntu-desktop   but both is kinda overkill      wont hurt anything tho.
<flaccid> not really. kubuntu-desktop is a meta package depending on the base kde packages
<presto> any thoughts anyone?
<_2> presto yeah  mandriva has always been kde based
<flaccid> if you install kubuntu-desktop, you have kde
<flaccid> well pc-bsd kills them all :)
<_2> flaccid and kde is a meta package depending on the base kde package too
<_2> flaccid you did see what his issue was didn't you
<flaccid> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<_2> [Lag 81] never saw it that high before
<flaccid> ah ok thats changed sorry
<flaccid> window borders because of autoremove?
<_2> not sense hoary it hasn't
<flaccid> well i personally don't install base/minimal kde always the full desktop so thats why i hadn't noticed the change...
<flaccid> !info kde-core
<ubottu> kde-core (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<flaccid> ah even thats meta ok np
<_2> and kicker he said      "remember i'm lagging"
<presto> someone convince me kubuntu is the best kde, im horrible when it comes to decisions
<_2> then you install "kde" ?   ^
<flaccid> hmm i text search that can't find it sorry
<flaccid> presto: like i said pc-bsd is. but that is freebsd not linux.
<flaccid> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<flaccid> there is also that to consider ^
<_2> or do you mean that you normally install only part of kde,   the part that comes with the kubuntu-desktop ?
<flaccid> i just do the kubuntu-desktop then the additional packages as per how kde divides it up eg. kde-multimedia
<flaccid> core just aint enough heh
<kunim> hello, is there a "direct" way to make hardy install on an encrypted root partition?
 * _2 notes that the meta package "kde" installs more kde than the meta package "kubuntu-desktop" incase anyone didn't know it yet.  now they do.
<_2> and some fellow told me this wasn't an information channel
<_2> oh disk encryption    i haven't played with that yet... i need to learn about that
<kunim> i want to reinstall anyway, so best time to plan this :)
<kunim> there are some tutorials but those seem outdated (found some for 6.06)
<kunim> also it might be bad to use a vanilla hardy installation due to openssl insanity...?!
 * _2 is using 6.6
<Fyl0n> I run Kubuntu 8.04 on a Intel Q9300 proc
<Fyl0n> But kubuntu says my proc has 3MB L2 cache instead of 4MB L2 cache
<Fyl0n> Is this normal? and how can I change it so it will recognise 4MB L2 cache?
<_2> is openssl insain in hardy ?
<flaccid> kunim: afaik encrypted fs is only available in the installer of the alternate cd. its fine to use hardy. i don't know what this openssl insanity could be
<kunim> flaccid: read the news, openssl created bad keys under debian/ubuntu... :P
<kunim> and if i use the alternate installer i can not do a "dist-upgrade" to get the new version...
<kunim> so i wonder how dm-crypt uses ssl if at all..
<flaccid> kunim: um link me to the news please.
<kunim> flaccid: http://wiki.debian.org/SSLkeys
<_2> kunim it's customary to post a url with such things  ;/
<kunim> man i though everybody knew about this :O
<flaccid> why would they
<flaccid> kunim: thats not news. thats the debian wiki.
<kunim> flaccid: because it hit all major tech sites for quite a few days :)
<_2> <kunim> so i wonder how dm-crypt uses ssl if at all.. < probably only in making the keys
<flaccid> kunim: then show us. don't link me to documentation.
 * _2 seldom uses any ssl anything
<kunim> flaccid: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1 .. http://news.google.com/news?q=openssl+debian
<kunim> http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu.iso/kubuntu/hardy/ red headline
<_2> "did slashdot say it was fud?"
<flaccid> i don't see what this has to do with fs encryption
<kunim> flaccid: because ssl creates weak keys
<kunim> and if dm-crypt creates it's initial keys they might be weak
<_2> that was supposed to be a joke. ^
<flaccid> kunim: fs encryption is done with ssl?
<kunim> for key generation? i don't know, that's why i ask..
<flaccid> im trying to find info on it. i doubt it uses ssl but i could be wrong. i thought it was encFS but i havnt tried it yet...
<akillah> guys,i have a problem with file sharing using samba, I shared a folder, windows users can see it but cant get ? Why?
<flaccid> hmm encfs is ssl
<flaccid> kunim: ok so there is a low risk vunl here. but its still a vunl. choice is yours
<kunim> LOW?
<flaccid> i can't find any information to clarify what the encrypted filesystem feature introduced in hardy is..
<coder2> Hello. I have two soundcards: the onboard RealTek and Audigy 4 in the PCI slot. Looks like all the output goes through RealTek. How to set Audigy as a default soundcard?
<flaccid> kunim: it depends on the physical access to the machine. note that the fixes have already been released so if you update after install its not an issue at all. http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=210
<akillah> guys,i have a problem with file sharing using samba, I shared a folder, windows users can see it but cant get in
<kunim> flaccid: when i install on a root system i do not get the updates....
<kunim> and fs encryption is ONLY about physical access..
<flaccid> kunim: um you need to enable the repos with the updates first i would say
<kunim> but i cant do that on the alternate installer
<flaccid> ah yes but if you get the update and then update keys then there surely cannot be a vunl
<kunim> and thats the one supporting encrypted rootfs
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> the updates are released!
<flaccid> whats the problem
<kunim> updated boot cds?
<flaccid> if you are sitting front of the machine you only have to worry about physical violence before doing the updates..
<flaccid> no. in the repos.
<akillah> hey,guys,who can help me with samba - it's a little problem, pleeeeease.... (((
<kunim> aaaaand if i update, then i have to re-encrypt the whole drive?
<_2> flaccid you can update the key to the fs encription after you install ?
<_2> kunim actually you could update he installce first.
<_2> install CD first
<flaccid> i don't think so, just key update
<flaccid> i think you can update the key etc. but i could be wrong once again because i havnt used it yet
<kunim> i guess making a non-broken install-cd is the best way to go..
<flaccid> whatever that is..
<kunim> a alternate install cd with sane openssl libs
<coder2> How to choose default souncard between two existent?
<_2>  [Lag 145] [O/0 N/325 I/0 V/0 F/0]     <<< o.O
<flaccid> kunim: it could be as simple as reconfiguring the package which runs a script. but i can't find any documentation on it
<kunim> flaccid: i can't image it's that simple...
<flaccid> see man encfs and also the doco online
<flaccid> image?
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kunim> imagine ..
<fildo\a> lol @ dosesntwork
<fildo\a> back.
<flaccid> imagine what?
<kunim> that i can exchange the keys for an already encrypted device afterwards without reencrypting everything etc.
<flaccid> kunim: i can't find anything on changing keys as encfs as limited doco so i  dont know if its possible
<Agent_bob> coder2 asoundconf   but i don't remember exactly
<flaccid> it should be possible, it might take time but its possible. whether they have that feature yet, i can't confirm...
<kunim> i never said it where impossible
<flaccid> i know that
<flaccid> kunim: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=54078 and http://xlife.zuavra.net/index.php/66/#encfs-disadvantages might give some info
<kunim> but instead of having a sane installation in the first place it's not "simple"..
<flaccid> there is nothing simple about encryption.
<flaccid> and this is a new feature
<flaccid> when a vuln is identified and there is a caveat like this, don't expect a simple solution
<kunim> also i want to use dm-crypt not encfs, as encfs does not allow root fs encryption afaik
<kunim> flaccid: simple solution -> update the installer cds..
<Agent_bob> !info encfs dapper
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1-1 (hardy), package size 261 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<flaccid> kunim: thats not simple. the release cycle is not changeable.
<kunim> sure it is...
<flaccid> in theory yes, in practice with the project im not so sure..
<kunim> it's not to release hardy+1 but hardy-fixed
<dc2447> I have GB keyboard set in HH - but the ctrl button no loner works?  keyboard is fine
<flaccid> kunim: just another fyi link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystems . there has never been a dodgy -fixed released with ubuntu for one singular vuln or anything afaik
<Agent_bob> !info cryptsetup dapper
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): configures encrypted block devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.5-2ubuntu12 (hardy), package size 86 kB, installed size 404 kB
<flaccid> if you are on dapper lts then maybe you should give canonical a call..
<flaccid> or were you on hardy
<user2> # surabaya
<Agent_bob> dc2447 showkeys     in a terminal and press/release the ctrl key
<Agent_bob> oops   showkey
<Agent_bob> no trailing s
<dc2447> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Agent_bob> that will tell us if the hardware is bad or if the key just got remapped
<flaccid> yeah i get that too
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> what kind of bug is that ?
<flaccid> no idea
<Agent_bob> you do have /dev/console ?
<dc2447> /dev/console: character special (5/1)
<Agent_bob> and /dev/fd
<dc2447> /dev/fd: symbolic link to `/proc/self/fd'
<flaccid> i thought if it goes to console for stdin it would be interactive mode but hey i have no idea with this binary..
<Agent_bob> hmmm   then the bug doesn't look like it's lowlevel   something kde is hosing ?
<flaccid> i guess we don't know. !google and !bugs :)
<Agent_bob> ah  -:- CTCP PING reply from Agent_bob: 0.755 seconds    lags over
<flaccid> eg. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109377 and http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=Couldnt+get+a+file+descriptor+referring+to+the+console+showkey&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Agent_bob> and tinyurl has it's place...
<flaccid> actually http://www.arthaey.com/tech/support/#Error Messages7
<flaccid> Agent_bob: tinyurl is no substitution for a bad URI scheme
<Agent_bob> true.
<coder2> Agent_bob: thank you.
<flaccid> Agent_bob: sorry i guess i meant a 'good' uri scheme. see the article 'cool uris never change' by tim
<flaccid> the above link shows why. run it in a tty.
<Agent_bob> coder2 what did i do this time ?
<mattycoze> hey everyone i need to know how to install envy on Kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<mattycoze> ok
<coder2> Does anybody use skype in kubuntu? Can skype work with mic attahed to one device and headphones to another? Can skype work with alsa? Skype site provides contradictory information about it. I suspect the skype docs is out of date.
<Agent_bob> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<coder2> I've read too many docs but it did not help.
<flaccid> unfortunately skype is closed and issues common
<Agent_bob> skype is not free
<coder2> So no ways to make it working ?
<flaccid> coder2: ask skype - they made it closed source/commercial/prop. ..
<Agent_bob> where there is a will there might be a way
<flaccid> how would we know, its closed source so we have no idea :(
<coder2> flaccid: I do not intend to participate in holy wars. I just try to move to linux desktop, but no success for a while...
<Agent_bob> ah man i get my console trashed everytime the net changes...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d77e3f73b    somebody know a command to block that from all but root ?
<flaccid> coder2: no worries. its the nature of closed software that has not given linux the required support as well :)
<Agent_bob> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<coder2> Now I have problems with skype and TV-tuner. Earlier I had to get rid of compiz because it does not compatible with NetBeans IDE. And I've just broken through a very annoying problem with keyboard layout switching.
<flaccid> whats the problem
<coder2> flaccid: Have you asked me?
<flaccid> i just did?
<flaccid> whats the problem with skype/tv-tuner?
<coder2> flaccid: Skype does not hear microphone. I do not know which weird input to select, which microphone to select in kmix (I have only ove mic input really but the kmix shows at least 3 mic inputs)
<flaccid> what does that have to do with tv tuner?
<flaccid> problem is that with kmix/mixer channels/settings its derived from the driver of the audio card and i've never seen doco and what is what. i agree its confusing as and i believe inaccurate at times when i've compared to the same card on windows
<coder2> flaccid: skype: nothing. Tuner is a separate problem. Sound from there is too quiet. I have to set marter volume to 100% and there is risk for my ears if some other app makes a sound
<flaccid> ah shoot
<coder2> "master volume", sorry
<flaccid> um well problem is that like webcams there is no standard protocol for tv tuners and in terms of straight out video even /dev/dsp etc. is not followed most of the time. what are you using for tvtuner program and/or driver?
<cbr> is there any reason why 4.0.4 isnt in intrepid but is in hardy?
<flaccid> cbr: #kubuntu-devel might be able to advise
<coder2> flaccid: The TV-tuner is ComPro T300  (analog receiver), The only app that worked was kdeTV, if I'm not mistaken. I use analog loopback cable to hear at least anything, because I do not know how to hear sound from the onboard "digital in" device. And the tuner card was reconized automatically.
<flaccid> coder2: did you try tvtime?
<flaccid> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<flaccid> !tvtuner
<ubottu> Factoid tvtuner not found
<flaccid> dang
<coder2> Yes. TV time works. The same quiet sound though. And tvtime is too inconvenient.
<flaccid> well what channel is the audio cable plugged into?
<coder2> Aux
<flaccid> and what vol is aux set at for input and output?
<coder2> 100%
<flaccid> sounds like the hardware is not outputting enough gain for whatever reason
<flaccid> ie. dbs below line level
<coder2> But It is very loud under Windows XP with its native ComPro DTV app
<kunim> coder2: some soundcards have an extra "boost" option might be worth to look for it
<kunim> maybe also try the console based alsamixer as kmixer tends to be broken for some cards
<kunim> kmix
<flaccid> coder2: thats unfortunate, something is attenuating it somewhere
<coder2> I think something is woing with TV-tuner firmware. I suspect that some firmware patch should be provided by the driver.
<flaccid> check alsamixer and kmix and um i don't know what else
<flaccid> i guess its possible
<coder2> I suspect that the SAA7134HL chip has onboard sound gain control, but it is ignored by the linux driver
<flaccid> possible i guess
<Coggz> yo
<flaccid> then its a matter of getting in contact with devs of that driver. no idea how to find out who they are..
<coder2> By the way which TV-app can record videos?
<kunim_> coder2: you could try to use the latest cvs/hg version of v4l..
<kunim_> coder2: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/How_to_build_from_Mercurial
<kunim_> not sure it will help....
<flaccid> !mythtv | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<coder2> kunim_: I'm very new to kubuntu. I worked with RHEL/Fedora/CentOS before (only as a server platforms). I am not so brave yet to re-build the ubuntu kernel. I suspect that it may cause problems at least with NVidia driver.
<coder2> And any ideas how to deal with mic in skype? By the way before kubuntu I've tried CentOS and skype worked there somehow. But kubuntu looks more attractive for me as a desktop OS.
<kunim_> coder2: you only build the modules, not a whole new kernel
<coder2> MythTV is obliuos overhead for me. I've tried it but it is too complex and its GUI is unusable I think. It even hidesmouse cursor
<flaccid> ah well thats too bad
<mattycoze> hey can anyone tell me why once i've uninstalled and reinstalled the NVIDIA driver with envy my screen still remains on 640x420 resolution!?
<kunim_> coder2: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/TV_Recording <- maybe look at the list (the v4l wiki is quite good btw)
<flaccid> mattycoze: because envy is bad.
<coder2> kunim_: Looks like XDTV is broken
<mattycoze> flaccid... yeah well it's all i have :(
<coder2> VLC has no channel setup
<flaccid> mattycoze: change the resolution in system settings. if that doesn't work then maybe it stuffed something
<flaccid> mattycoze: its not required. kubuntu has hardware drivers manager.
<kunim_> coder2: have you looked at kaffeine?
<kunim_> its missing in the list as it seems
<kunim_> ah it's at the "viewing" side.. but it can also timed record
<kunim_> just no tv guide integration etc..
<mattycoze> ohh okay
<mattycoze> flaccid i think i've ticked the box and it seems to be installing the drivers via Adept
<mattycoze> ... is Adept like better than synaptic?
<flaccid> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> !best
<coder2> kunim_: Yes. But I can't see an interface to tune channels in kaffeine. Sorry, I'll be back in 10 mimutes
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mattycoze> flaccid what makes it so much better?
<flaccid> see above mattycoze
<flaccid> synaptic is not native to kubuntu so we do not support it as much as adept
<mattycoze> flaccid fair enough;
<mattycoze> brb
<eddy> hoi
<danny_> hi all
<danny_> can someone help me with installing java?
<danny_> adept wont let me do it
<mattycoze> flaccid back. is there a way to reset the Xorg file?
<flaccid> mattycoze: which Xorg file, there are dozens.
<flaccid> !java | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<flaccid> danny_: what does adept say is the problem/error?
<mattycoze> flaccid; really? The one that looks after the screen resolution...
<mattycoze> flaccid; i installed and activated the card... but still can't get the card in any higher resultion than 640x420
<flaccid> mattycoze: you mean the config file? /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<flaccid> mattycoze: did you set the resolution in system settings?
<mattycoze> i think that's what i mean.
<mattycoze> yes i've tried setting the resolution settings; but it won't go any higher
<mattycoze> it's weird... i accidentally changed the driver this afternoon and hasn't been right since;
<flaccid> whats make/model video card and please pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mattycoze> (tried changing it back of course)
<mattycoze> okay
<flaccid> if you have a look at the comments in that file it will show you how to update it..
<mattycoze> flaccid; http://www.pastebin.org/37247
<danny_> flaccid - the adept installer says - "there was an error commiting changes. Possibily there was a problem downloading some packages or the cmmit would break packages". I hae multi universe enabled.
<flaccid> what resolution do you want... has to be compatible with your display ?
<mattycoze> and i'll try find the make/model of the card
<Agent_bob> well my laptop poo poo'd on it's self again....    ;/
<mattycoze> it's something different to what i changed it to (the NVIDIA GeForce FX (generic)
<Agent_bob> back later .
<flaccid> danny_: goto konsole and run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade and advise the error please via pastebine
<flaccid> mattycoze: let us know what you want
<mattycoze> flaccid; Geforce 8400M GS is what my gx card is
<kunim_> mattycoze: you have exactly one modeline with 640x480 - so thats the resolution you'll get ...
<flaccid> mattycoze: and what resoltion do you want and is compatible with the monitor.... problem is basically what kunim_ advised
<mattycoze> yeah but that's not the point; the thing is i wanna get the right driver for my card (as I had before) so that i can get back up to the same resolution and performance I had before i made the stupid error
<kunim_> you already using the closed and fast "nvidia" driver..
<kunim_> maybe it's enough to recreate the xorg file with the installer
<danny_> flaccid - http://rafb.net/p/TuN7Wa57.html
<kunim_> i *think* omitting the modelines at all will make the driver try to detect the capabilities of the monitor..
<flaccid> mattycoze: you are assuming too much.
<kunim_> *if* your edid info from your display is correct
<flaccid> !adeptfix | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mattycoze> flaccid; well thanks for your honesty.
<danny_> ok that seeems to have worked flaccid, what do i do now to install java runtim
<flaccid> mattycoze: im still waiting for your desired res. otherise i can't give you what you need
<flaccid> !java | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<kunim_> mattycoze: try to remove the both modeline entries, restart X and use "kdesu nvidia-settings" to make your settings to xorg.conf if you want to go the "gui" way..
<kunim_> otherwise you can use http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/ to create a custom modeline
<kunim_> (i.e. if your display gives broken information)
<mattycoze> kunim_ unfortunately i'm gunna have to use the gui way; because i'm a noob (as you no doubt have realised)
<mattycoze> the modeline entry I just delete and save right?
<kunim_> yes
<danny_> flaccid - http://rafb.net/p/EGeS0s70.html
<kunim_> or better comment it with # .. but too late for that :/
<flaccid> if you take out all resolutions you should be able to choose resolution, but thats not always the case. thats i why i asked for the resolution you wanted but never got a reply
<kunim_> yeah well he already restarted :)
<flaccid> danny_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<kunim_> but without the modelines it might work..
<flaccid> not my problem.
<danny_> flaccid you appear to be a legend
<flaccid> are you sure danny_?
<danny_> ye
<coder2> kunim_: TV is only entertainment, it is not so important But problem with skype really prevents me to move to kubuntu desktop. I have to talk with may colleagues via skype.
<flaccid> ok cool
<danny_> it is suddenly installing 80mb of data
<danny_> Need to get 30.7MB of archives.
<danny_> After unpacking 87.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
<kunim_> coder2: you can select the input/output devices in the skype configuration... so what's the problem?
<mattycoze> i'm sorry; the pc restarted
<coder2> kunim_: I've tried every input from there, but no sound from the mic!
<kunim_> coder2: try to use alsamixer instead of kmix to control the input volume
<kunim_> coder2: open konsole and run "alsamixer"
<kunim_> coder2: then press [Tab] to switch to input devices
<jabba> meh, reboot
<kunim_> coder2: use cursors to navigate and press [Space] to activate the appropiate mic channel and turn up the volume
<mattycoze> kunim can't i just delete the xorg.conf file?
<kunim_> mattycoze: erm no.. not a good idea..
<flaccid> mattycoze: back it up instead of delete
<coder2> kunim_: I've taken a look on it. It is not more understandable then kmix. Weird labeled sliders occupy the whole screen width and there is no way to choose soundcard there.
<mattycoze> oh :( well when you say delete the modeline i'm not sure what to delete
<kunim_> kunim_: just back it up, remove the modelines and try to use "kdesu nvidia-settings" ..
<mattycoze> everwhere i see the 640x480?
<flaccid> mattycoze: remove;   modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<mattycoze> flaccid & saved
<flaccid> mattycoze: its in two sections
<mattycoze> okay
<kunim_> coder2: well you can use alsamixer -c N   where N is 0 ... n for your soundcard
<flaccid> mattycoze: if you let me know what res you want it can be hard coded...
<kunim_> coder2: and yes i agree, the channel names tend to be confusing for some cards
<mattycoze> flaccid mate i have no idea what it was when i got it all sorted out last time
<flaccid> mattycoze: its a bit more than that. i'll make a new xorg.conf? whats the resolution you want (for the fifth time!)
<flaccid> mattycoze: what is the max resolution of the monitor you are using. google can let you know this...
<coder2> kunim_: Thank you for your help. I'll do the next try a bit later.
<mattycoze> i'll need to google it flaccid brb
<coder2> bye guys!
<flaccid> mattycoze: if you find the resolution i can provide you a xorg.conf that will work.
<mattycoze> flacid; quote google "The screen is gorgeous. It is wonderfully bright and clear, and provides a respectable 1280×800 "
<flaccid> mattycoze: or just let me know the size of the monitor and make/model..
<mattycoze> HP dv6000
<flaccid> ok no worries
<kunim_> mattycoze:  Modeline "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<flaccid> mattycoze: you have multiple monitors?
<mattycoze> ahh i experimented once with the HD Tv :p
<flaccid> right. well i've left your dual monitor setup even though i feel its not right
<flaccid> new xorg.conf is http://www.pastebin.org/37252
<mattycoze> okay then flaccid -
<mattycoze> should i restart now?
<flaccid> mattycoze: logout to the login screen and select restart X server from dropdown. if it doesn't return then restore previous xorg.conf from command line and report log..
<flaccid> return=work
<mattycoze> k brb
<danny_> hey flaccid
<danny_> i think i installed java, but where would it be installed?
<danny_> danny@danny-laptop:/$ whereis java
<danny_> java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<danny_> i need to add the plugin for firefox
<flaccid> you don't really need to know where it installed. it installs to a few locations anyway
<flaccid> that didn't work?
<danny_> well its not working in firefox
<flaccid> did you restart it?
<danny_> my java applets are not showing
<danny_> i closed firefox and opened again
<danny_> in about:plugins no plugins are listed
<kunim_> danny_:  you need to install sun-java6-plugin
<bentob0x> anybody would know a good gui for watching live your active connections?
<kunim_> (or some other version of it like icedtea-java7-plugin)
<kunim_> depending on the java you use
<bentob0x> a bit like the 'active connections' panel in Firestarter
<flaccid> depends on the java danny_ is using
<flaccid> danny_: pastebin dpkg -l | grep -i java please
<flaccid> bentob0x: i aint seen an iptools equiv either, i'd like to know as well..
<bentob0x> would be nice to have something like the system monitor applet but for your network
<bentob0x> maybe with a tray icon opening/closing the main panel
<danny_> http://rafb.net/p/pBJsgz19.html
<danny_> flaccid - http://rafb.net/p/pBJsgz19.html
<kunim_> danny_: so go with sun-java6-plugin
<mattycoze> flaccid lol mmm
<danny_> kunim - how do i know the package name?
<kunim_> danny_: i used "apt-cache search java | grep plugin" ;)
<flaccid> danny_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin; killall firefox; firefox &
<danny_> im a bit of a newb to linux lol
<eagles0513875> im having trouble getting a stream to play in amarok and i have libxine1 flac ffmpeg lame amarok engines
<flaccid> danny_: just run that command in konsole see how you go
<danny_> ok thanks
<eagles0513875> except the stream says no decoder
<kunim_> flaccid:  ...no if he only had not written this 100 page blog post in firefox without saving :P
<danny_> still no plugins installed flaccid
<eagles0513875> it even happens to me on the cool stream
<flaccid> danny_: what do you mean
<flaccid> danny_: you need to install sun-java6-plugin
<danny_> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> danny_: what release are you on
<mattycoze> flaccid you wouldn't have a copy of my original xorg.conf would you?
<danny_> release
<danny_> whats the command to find out lol
<mattycoze> oh d.w flaccid
<danny_> sorry for been a nub
<kunim_> danny_: make sure you have enabled multiverse
<kunim_> repository
<eagles0513875> !version | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<danny_> yes i have
<flaccid> mattycoze: http://www.pastebin.org/37247
<eagles0513875> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<eagles0513875> ok thats wrong lol
<mattycoze> sok flaccid yeah i found it...
<eagles0513875> uber wrong lol
<danny_> Release:        7.10
<danny_> gutsy
<eagles0513875> 1.4.9.1
<mattycoze> flaccid what you pasted did something strange;
<flaccid> mattycoze: wouldn't be suprised
<eagles0513875> flaccid: can u help me out im missing some mp3 decoder and i dont know which one
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i have libxine1 amarok-engines
<eagles0513875> ffmpeg flac lame
<flaccid> eagles0513875: local file or URI on internet?
<kunim_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mattycoze> lol; well - yeah, i was gunna try what kunim suggested initially but then i changed to your method
<eagles0513875> url even the cool streams that come with amarok 1.4.9.1
<flaccid> danny_: sudo apt-cache search sun-java6-plugin please
<eagles0513875> lol fixed it
<eagles0513875> didnt have the libxine1-ffmepg
<mattycoze> kunim can you re-send that instruction about changing the modeline
<danny_> ok i did it
<danny_> and nothing came up
<flaccid> eagles0513875: yep. just not that there is a bug in shoutcast servers ie. no demux plugin...
<kunim_> mattycoze:  Modeline "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i have gotten those sometimes
<eagles0513875> just double click on em again or let some time go bythen they work
<mattycoze> okay kunim, i'll try that
<flaccid> mattycoze: quick solution is earch and replace the "640x480" with "1280x800" but if the syncs are the same it won't work...
<danny_> sudo apt-cache search sun-java6-plugin = no result flaccid
<flaccid> eagles0513875: yeah. its an annoying thing i deal with everyday :(
<flaccid> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<flaccid> danny_: do you have multiverse enabled?
<mattycoze> flaccid - i haven't got another monitor connected yet
<kunim> bbiab
<rajiv_nair> whenever a copy operation is being performed, my hardy system gets really slow. Happens with nautilus and konqueror. Any fixes?
<flaccid> mattycoze: 2 options. do the search an replace like i said or i can do single monitor config for your
<flaccid> you
<danny_> yes i think so
<danny_> how do i double check flaccid
<mattycoze> flaccid do the single monitor config
<mattycoze> plz.
<flaccid> danny_: in adept - manage repositories. but because it didn't come up in the apt-cache you either didn't fetch updates or the repos is not enabled.
<flaccid> mattycoze: ok mate give me 5
<eagles0513875> flaccid: make sure u have libxine1-ffmpeg installed that could be the cause
<danny_> flaccid on adept, i clic kedit software sources. and all the boxes are crossed(x). multiuniverse, main, universe and restricted.
<flaccid> eagles0513875: nah its a shoutcast bug apparently. even though others claim its xine..
<flaccid> danny_: fetch updates and then search in adept with string 'plugin' and see if sun java 6 plugin is there
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u have any idea what back bone amarok 2 will be using
<flaccid> eagles0513875: phonon
<eagles0513875> !phonon
<ubottu> Factoid phonon not found
<eagles0513875> !info phonon
<ubottu> Package phonon does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what is it cuz i was having trouble with 2 where i ended up having to install jack to get any audio to come out of my speakers
<danny_> flaccid - there is no java 6 plugin, but there is a "Sun Java 5.0 plugin"(which is greyed out) and a Java 1.4 plugin.
<danny_> How do i search for updates?
<flaccid> eagles0513875: no idea sorry. phonon is a sound system thats what it is
<flaccid> danny_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and also remind me of your release version
<flaccid> mattycoze: nearly there
<mattycoze> ok
<somechap> hello room
<danny_> flaccid - http://rafb.net/p/zpqmuJ24.html
<danny_> Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy
<eagles0513875> flaccid: later im at work
<flaccid> mattycoze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13471/ try this one please
<godkas> Hello. Does anyone know how to find out what ac_nonexistent.h could be and what carbon.h and audiounit.h are bundled with
<flaccid> danny_: if they are checked in adept then thats wrong. let me just make a correct sources.list for you
<danny_> ok thanks mate!
<mattycoze> kk hope this works; brb flaccid
<eagles0513875> flaccid: where is grub located
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> danny_: replace your sources.list with http://rafb.net/p/tIShZO56.html and then do a sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<danny_> replace the whole file with just that?
<danny_> flaccid - replace the whole file with just that?
<flaccid> danny_: yep
<danny_> cool
<danny_> working ... :_
<ncomp>  hello, where to get the ncomputing Terminal software for ubuntu / Linux?
<flaccid> danny_: that worked?
<danny_> its still downloadng lol
<flaccid> danny_: ok sweet as then
<danny_> its on a language pack at the minute
<flaccid> well sweet until its verified
<danny_> its eating away at my hard drive space :P
<mattycoze> flaccid; yeah i think it's working lol
<flaccid> danny_: ya. that command will update your system before installing java
<mattycoze> screen is the right size... looking good... some reason the pc thinks that the hardware is vesa
<danny_> Ok
<danny_> yeah its updating all the files
<flaccid> mattycoze: why do you say that?
<danny_> i know a bit of linux from having a ssh shell
<mattycoze> flaccid it says so under system settings --> monitor and display --> hardware
<danny_> ive decided to give linux aother go, i got annoyed last time as i couldnt get my wireless broadcom working.
<mattycoze> flaccid though the driver i'm using is nvidia
<danny_> but really thanks for your help flaccid
<danny_> i must say lots of updates
<flaccid> mattycoze: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log as they are once logged in with that config
<mattycoze> okay brb
<danny_> how old are you flaccid?
<flaccid> danny_: sorry about that. but i couldn't help myself...
<danny_> you seem like a complete expert
 * flaccid is 26
<danny_> hehe ok
<danny_> from?
<flaccid> lol no im a scrubber compared to some
 * flaccid looks at Jucato
<danny_> hehe
<flaccid> im in sydney, australia
<danny_> nice
<flaccid> thanks for the compliment however..
<danny_> im just happy im getting somewhere
<danny_> i think i was here once before and was given no help at all
<danny_> must be about a year ago now
<flaccid> we have some really good helpers
<Jucato> you might have come in at a dead time
<flaccid> more are always welcome
<danny_> possibily
<Jucato> everyone here are volunteers, so we can only keep watch at our own free time... sucks.. but that's life :(
<danny_> hehe the update is still running
<erythrocyte> is anyone here having any boot-up slowdowns on kubuntu 8.04 LTS (32 bit) since installing recent updates?
<mattycoze> flaccid; http://www.pastebin.org/37264 & http://www.pastebin.org/37265
<danny_> am i right in beliving that the command is looking for updates for all my installed programs?
<flaccid> danny_: pretty much. its a good idea to let it do the updates, then it will install java then restart firefox for you
<Jucato> danny_: "sudo apt-get update" basically checks if there are stuff to update. "sudo apt-get upgrade" upgrades those that can be ugraded
<Jucato> the last command he gave was to install java
<danny_> nice
<mattycoze> flaccid is it bad?
<Jucato> erythrocyte: not that I've noticed. and btw, Kubuntu 8.04 isn't LTS
<flaccid> one sec
<Jucato> (but Ubuntu is)
<Jucato> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<flaccid> mattycoze: yeah its on vesa. which release are you on? just need to run restricted manager or hardware drivers manager and enable the restricted driver
<fabian> hey
<erythrocyte> jucato: Kubuntu actually comes in two flavors - LTS (KDE 3.5.9) and the KDE4 version
 * Jucato is confused with the new xorg.conf...
<fabian> i want to automount a truecrypt-volume, when my usb-device is attached
<fabian> how can i do that?
<Jucato> erythrocyte: neither are LTS
<flaccid> Jucato: what is dapper sitting on kde version wise?
<mattycoze> flaccid i'm on 8.04LTS, what i did was move to Kubuntu with synaptic the other day from the gnome environment
<Jucato> flaccid: tbh, I can't recall :)
<mattycoze> ... i figured it would be something different
<erythrocyte> jucato: ok, i guess i wasn't aware of that :)
<flaccid> yeah kubuntu is not lts. a decision made by canonical as kde is in dev transition.
<Jucato> flaccid: KDE 3.5.2...
<flaccid> thanks Jucato
<mattycoze> lol oh okay, didn't know htat
<erythrocyte> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800878
<mattycoze> then i don't know
<erythrocyte> i'm having a painfully slow boot :(
<Jucato> flaccid: which is actually bull's droppings... hey, they shipped with Firefox 3 beta right? :)
<Jucato> (and pulseaudio...)
<mattycoze> Junkato yeah they did that
<Jucato> trallalalal don't mind the ranting guy :)
<mattycoze> and FF3b sucks :p
<flaccid> hehe well its official from jr/canonical but yeah hehe
<mattycoze> flaccid i'll restart with the newly installed restricted driver for my gx card
<mattycoze> brb
<flaccid> ok
<Jucato> flaccid: yeah it's the "official reason", but the reasoning is flawed.. but I'm going offtopic hahaha
 * Jucato censors himself
<erythrocyte> jucato, flaccid: any ideas what could be causing my problem?
<Jucato> erythrocyte: not really. sorry...
<erythrocyte> jucato: np...thanks anyway
<Jucato> right.. back to work... :)
<flaccid> Jucato: i reckon is quite fair reason, but doesn't address the issues with legacy dapper being a current lts etc. but yeah /done.
<erythrocyte> fabian: you the host of linux outlaws :) ? ..man i love your show
<mattycoze> flaccid ahh no fair :( something reset itself and i am now at 800x600
<jabba> mattycoze: that's failsafe.
<flaccid> mattycoze: try changing resolutions in system settings now
<fabian> erythrocyte: ???
<flaccid> mattycoze: what does cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i nvidia return?
<erythrocyte> fabian: :)
<fabian> erythrocyte: do i have to understand that? :D
<jabba> flaccid: grep expression file
<erythrocyte> fabian: lol...never thought i'd bump into you on an IRC channel :) ...keep up the great work :)
<flaccid> jabba: its piped
<mattycoze> flaccid; yeah that's the max and it's still on that vesa card; flaccid; i've pasted these xorg.conf and xorg.0.log files; http://www.pastebin.org/37270 & http://www.pastebin.org/37271; that command returns 'nvidia'
<jabba> flaccid: correct. it does not need to be.
<flaccid> return is not part of the command sorry
 * flaccid goes to look
<mattycoze> lol i know.
<jabba> flaccid: sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine. it used to be launching cat or cut or tr/sed used a lot of ram.
<danny_> still going lol
<fabian> erythrocyte: uuuuuuhm, maybe you mistake me for someone o.O
<jabba> flaccid: but you can just say grep -i nvidia /var/log/...
<flaccid> mattycoze: problem is with the monitor not the video driver
<erythrocyte> fabian: oh... it's okay ... i thought you were fabian of http://linuxoutlaws.com/ ...they have a nice show btw :)
<mattycoze> oh
<flaccid> jabba: very good point. i'll do that now thanks!
<flaccid> mattycoze: one sec. what resolution do you want. what monitor is it etc.?
<mattycoze> hang on i'll have to check those specs...
<jabba> flaccid: the other trick is grep -c to count matches instead of piping further to wc. so you'd say grep -c error /var/log/messages and it would tell you the number of matches. :)
<jabba> sorry, i'll stop distracting
<danny_> omg flaccid - sun-java6-plugin is not available
<fabian> erythrocyte: :-D okay, that's not me... i already was suprised how i got famous so quickly ^^
<Jucato> danny_: are you on 64-bit?
<mattycoze> flaccid; screen res was 1280x800 but i don't know the screen model number - it's a laptop HP Compaq dv6000 WXGA
<mattycoze> (the WXGA - i meant to say was the type of screen according to a review article)
<flaccid> danny_: weird. d/l it manually from here and install it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/sun-java6-plugin/download
<flaccid> jabba: thanks thats cool
<Jucato> flaccid: he's not on 64-bit?
<flaccid> good point Jucato
<erythrocyte> anyone: any help on my boot-up issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800878 ?
<flaccid> danny_: are you in 32bit or a 64bit?
<danny_> i am 64 bit
<danny_> AMD 64
<Jucato> that's the problem danny_
<Jucato> java plugin isn't available for 64-bit
<Jucato> just one of the perks of being "advanced"  :P
<danny_> 64 bit OS?
<RurouniJones> Yup
<jussi01> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<danny_> im not sure which Os i downloaded
<RurouniJones> most of the closed source browser plugins are 32bit only
<flaccid> danny_: try this one: http://www.pastebin.org/37272
<mattycoze> flaccid is there a way to find out what specifically my screen is?
<flaccid> danny_: i apologise that i didn't check that
<flaccid> mattycoze: no real way i know
<Jucato> danny_: it's not the OS, it's Java's fault
<Jucato> just like there's not Flash for 64-bit.
<danny_> hmm
<mattycoze> mmm
<Jucato> hmmmmm
<danny_> what do i do with that link lol
<jonorland> mattycoze: you can run xvidtune to see info about resolution etc.
<Jucato> danny_: you can try reading the link jussi01 gave above about AMD64
<danny_> ok will do
<mattycoze> okay
<mattycoze> i have no idea what to do with that
<mattycoze> why can't the screen be a default?
<mattycoze> i've never had to configure it before :/
<flaccid> mattycoze: sorry this was meant for you: http://www.pastebin.org/37272
<mattycoze> what do i do with it
<flaccid> mattycoze: goto alt+f2 and type in: kdesudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then replace it with the above contents
<bibstha> kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mattycoze> lol thx bibstha
<flaccid> sorry on 10th beer atm
<bibstha> np
<bibstha> flaccid: oh, beer is for tomorrow champions league match, OT sorry
<flaccid> haha
<mattycoze> ok then.
<mattycoze> and now?
<flaccid> mattycoze: logout to the login screen then restart X server from dropdown and see how it goes
<mattycoze> ok
<flaccid> ah i found a mistake
<erythrocyte> flaccid: can you help me out with my booting issue?
<flaccid> man konqueror 4 seems buggy when run in kde3 with textareas
<flaccid> whats the issue again sorry
<erythrocyte> flaccid: kubuntu (kde 3.5.9) is extremely slow to boot ever since i installed some updates a couple of days ago
<erythrocyte> it temporarily freezes at "reading files needed to boot" - for like 2 minutes
<flaccid> erythrocyte: edit /boot/grub/menu.list and take out quite and splash options then see what its taking time on
<erythrocyte> flaccid: i've attached some debug info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800878
<flaccid> k
<erythrocyte> flaccid: yes i did that...but no use :(
<flaccid> yep i see. /me looks further
<erythrocyte> flaccid: thanks :)
<flaccid> how old is system. is this slow behaviour new. it was after updates did you say?
<erythrocyte> flaccid: well, my system is approx 4-5 years old ..but i've never had this slow behaviour before with hardy
<erythrocyte> flaccid: this sluggishness started after some updates a couple of days ago
<flaccid> i got no idea. i can't see anything as to what it could be
<erythrocyte> flaccid: is there any extra info that i could provide that could help nail this?
<flaccid> to be honest i don't know. there would be but outside of my skillset
<erythrocyte> flaccid: ok, thanks anyway
<flaccid> np
<mattycoze> :<
<flaccid> mattycoze: i found an error in the post..
<mattycoze> yeah i think i experienced it
<mattycoze> lol
<flaccid> um my konqueror is stuffing up - lines are not visible in textareas. is this dual display mattycoze?
<mattycoze> dual display? no my laptops got a screen and a 6-pin screen output
<mattycoze> but i don't use it ever.
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> i'll make this. but look over it and check resolution and driver etc. as im a little drunk
<flaccid> one sec
<mattycoze> oh...
<purskalas> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<danny_> brb
<flaccid> mattycoze: ok. try this one please: http://pastebin.ca/1023759
<mattycoze> heh flaccid maybe i'm not the best person to check whether it'll be appropriate or not... do you reckon somebody else - more sober might be able to co-confirm?
<mattycoze> but i really appreciate your help
<mattycoze> intoxicated or not lol
<flaccid> no worries
<flaccid> perhaps i forgot to mention to backup the xorg.conf to a copy first sorry
<mattycoze> ok
<flaccid> i checked that one a lot however..
<flaccid> the difference is because of the gui attempt at implementing the vga port..
<flaccid> ie. failsafeDexconf
<smeril> i am trying to configure evolution with hotmail i have done everything but i only have one question
<smeril> how to i put in my password in evolution because it dosent give me an option to do that
<smeril> smtp password
<smeril> is there a reason for why i cant acces /etc/hosts.allow file
<smeril> i get acces denied
<smeril> i tryed with sudo
<smeril> i have used the instructions from this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<mattycoze> someone else able to help me with my display issue? :p soz flaccid
<flaccid> mattycoze: what was the problem
<mattycoze> it's all the same;
<mattycoze> lol flaccid okay... i'm considering logging in a gnome session and running the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danny_> hey there
<danny_> i need your help flaccid
<danny_> i cannot boot windows now lol
<danny_> and was lucky to get back into linux
<danny_> on GRUB all the options have changed
<flaccid> i gtg srry
<danny_> wasit
<danny_> do you have that nopaste i sent you
<danny_> if you scroll up
<danny_> it contains some details i need to add back
<needbeer> http://www.dasdeutschlandspiel.de/index.php?page=beg.php&id=4410
<danny_> got it
<danny_> nien i havent
<danny_> flaccid please help 2 mins lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<danny_> hi
<danny_> does anyone know where the boot grub option are stored? what file?
<mattycoze> well i've learned my lesson everyone...
<mattycoze> lol do not take advice from a drunk man
<Cluber22> Please help lol
<Cluber22> matty can you help me
<BluesKaj> Cluber22,  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mattycoze> Clubber22 okay i'll try but i'm a bit of a n00b too, tell me
<Cluber22> ok nice
<Cluber22> 1 sec
<BluesKaj> you can open it by alt+F2 then type or caopy and paste , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cluber22> yep
<Cluber22> sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cluber22> my windows has disapeared :O
<BluesKaj> don't use sudo in the run box
<Cluber22> i sued it in konsole
<mattycoze> soz back man, what was the prob clubber22?
<BluesKaj> only in the shell / terminal
<Cluber22> ok :)
<Cluber22> ok i need to add my windows partition back
<Cluber22> it got removed somehow
<Cluber22> i crapped it when i couldnt boot windows or linux
<Cluber22> luckily i remembered i needed to boot linux with noacpl noacpi
<smeril> why cant i make chages in hosts.allow file
<smeril> changes
<mattycoze> yeah dual booting sux for me, i've tried it once or twice, never worked out very good
<mattycoze> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Cluber22> can someone help me
<Cluber22> i need to add windows back to the grub boot list
<Cluber22> root		(hd0,1) << this is the linux partition
<Cluber22> how do i find my windows one
<BluesKaj> Cluber22, post your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin ,and we'll have alook then tell you what to add or comment out
<smeril> i need help
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | Cluber22
<ubottu> Cluber22: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smeril> why do i get acces denied when i try to edit /etc/hosts.allow
<BluesKaj> why are you editing it, smeril ..what are you trying to do?
<kkathman> mattycoze:  lol reprimanding yourself? looks like that topic isnt offtopic tho - since it relates to the original question :)
<Cluber22> hold on i think i got it
<emonkey> rörörö rörö rö
<kkathman> Hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi kkathman
<smeril> i want to use evolution with hotmail and i have foloved this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<mattycoze> kkathman nah i was trying to find the room i wanted to go to
<mattycoze> lol abusing the ! function
<kkathman> ahh hehe
<smeril> i have done all the setings but it wont let me connect with tha password
<smeril> i want to add hotwayd: 127.0.0.1 in that file
<kkathman> smeril: use kdesu kate to edit that file then
<smeril> that worked thanks
<smeril> but now i have to go to the next step
<mattycoze> ciao matteo69 parli italiano?
<jimmy51vinsky> what's this command do:  "install -dv /tools/include"
<mattycoze> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wthoang> how do i get into standby!! sorry,..imnoob
<noaXess> if i install some source package over make, make install.. it will copy some file sinto my system.. how do i uninstall this.. is there normaly a uninstall instruction in the source package or can i do that over my system?
<wthoang> !standby
<ubottu> Factoid standby not found
<wthoang> wtf..
<wthoang> as if there isnt standby
<noaXess> wthoang: notebook?
<wthoang> yeh
<wthoang> IBM T43
<noaXess> normaly over kpowersave or kpowermanagement
<wthoang> where..
<noaXess> wthoang: just install kpowersave.. if you are really on kubuntu..
<noaXess> kpowersave has some good options...
<wthoang> cool>>>done
<wthoang> cheers
<noaXess> wthoang: and does it work?
<darkalien> hey guys
<noaXess> if i install some source package over make, make install.. it will copy some file sinto my system.. how do i uninstall this.. is there normaly a uninstall instruction in the source package or can i do that over my system?
<darkalien> i have an problem with my usb wireless lan alfa usb
<darkalien> when i turn it on my usb slot "dmesg" gives me follow error   180.275904] ieee80211_init: failed to initialize WME (err=-17)
<darkalien> whats wrong?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, there's usually a readme file that tells you haow to uninstall and sometimnes the there's an uninstall script as well.
<dc2447> ﻿I'm using openbox but all my keybindings seem to be ignored - example windows-F1 launches help in whatever application I'm in rather than show desktop 1
<noaXess> BluesKaj: yes.. normally :) and if not? search trought the makefile and remove manually?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: it is a *.ko file that loads a module wil system starting..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, check the readme first , there's usually an uninstall instruction
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i have checket the source.. there is no ..
<BluesKaj> ok, what's the app ?
<wthoang_> noaXess: umm..sorry..im not sure where i can set standby mode..is it anything like suspend to ram or disk??
<noaXess> wthoang_: yes.. sus.. to ram is standby and sus.. to disk is hibernate
<genii> noaXess: You can also try in same dir you did "make" or "sudo make install"  something like "sudo make uninstall" or "sudo make clean" or "sudo make dist-clean" which normally will clear out that apps binaries that it compiles
<wthoang_> cool
<wthoang_> cheers
<wthoang_> !
<jimmy51vinsky> while trying to compile glibc under kubuntu 8.04, i received this error:  ld: cannot find -lgcc_eh   collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<jimmy51vinsky> what is up with that?
<noaXess> genii: ther is no option for sudo make uninstall or dist-clean.. onyl sudo make clean and that will only remove the source package
<darkalien> #kubuntu.de
<genii> noaXess: If all it did eventually was to make a .ko file, delete that file it made manually then run: sudo depmod -a      to update module lists
<noaXess> i what scripts i see, what modul will be startet?
<darkalien> #kubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> !de | darkalien
<ubottu> darkalien: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<darkalien> in know deswegen wechsel ich ja
<darkalien> witch channel i can bekam help for wlan?
<javier> jandry
<BluesKaj> darkalien, click on #kubuntu-kde
<noaXess> genii: okay. i found the .ko file in /lib/modules/....
<BluesKaj> err #kubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> :)
<javier> how i can use my video card
<javier> ??
<javier> ati radeon xm200
<javier> in kubuntu
<javier> ??
<genii> noaXess: If that was the only thing it eventually made and installed when the "sudo make install" was run originally, just delete the file then as I remarked, run the: sudo depmod -a           to update the internal list of available modules
<BluesKaj> javier, kubuntu hardy ?
<javier> yes
<javier> i want to know if i could use compiz effects?
<BluesKaj> javier, I have a X200G ATI card and I use the default restricted driver in kmenu/system/hardware drivers manager ...but it depends on what kind of graphics you want to run too
<corky> omg, #jokes is related to #kubuntu ! :O
<BluesKaj> dunno if compiz will run on the x200 , javier ..check google-linux
<javier> thank yoou
<azzco> Hi I'm thinking about running x86_64.. Where can I read about the drawbacks?
<lola> italia
<lola> ???
<pim> no english
<BluesKaj> !it | lola
<ubottu> lola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PyTh0n> <<<no english
<PyTh0n> english +turkısh
<PyTh0n> eheheh
<PyTh0n> ((:
<lola> all the world
<BluesKaj> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ct529> the last updates are broken in gb.archive.ubuntu.com. The fiels are not there. What on earth is happening to our process????
<Jucato> did you try other repository mirrors?
<BluesKaj> anyone try the FF3RC ?
<asdfe> can anyone help me with ies4linux?
<asdfe> i need mfc42.cab, but microsoft does not have the file anymore
<trappist> asdfe: http://activex.microsoft.com/controls/vc/mfc42.cab
<trappist> oh too late
<jlido> Since I upgraded from gutsy to hardy my laptop won't suspend anymore.  Any ideas where to look?
<jlido> what happens is it shuts the display off, but the power light stays on and the fan runs really hard
<pim> sorry don't know much about linux :-(
<pim> Anybody knows why I need to sudo for shutdown command, and not for shutting down via the K menu?
<jlido> pim- kdm runs as root, so it already has permission to shutdown your machine
<jlido> pim- but on a terminal you're just a regular user, so you need to sudo
<genii> jlido: About the suspend, no idea of solution yet but I have same issue
<jlido> damn
<jlido> genii- have you reported it as a bug?
<genii> jlido: Someone else has, it's someplace on Launchpad
<jlido> genii- okay.  I'd like to watch it and help if I can.  I'll see if I can find the bug there.
<mallize> hey guys.  i just upgraded to 8.4 and konsole no longer has true transparency.  is there a fix for this?
<genii> jlido: There is a fix which seems to work for some users here http://blog.loxal.net/2008/04/solution-ubuntu-hardy-resume-from.html
<clemenml> hey guys.  i just upgraded to 8.4 and konsole no longer has true transparency.  is there a fix for this?
<malik_> i installed kde4 on kubuntu8.04 and i cant access my ntfs drives can any one help how to edit fstab file?
<jlido> genii- thanks, I'll look at that
<tim> I am unable to update my computer, I keep getting this error message:
<tim> Sudo: unable to resolve host "my computer's name"
<tim> any thoughts?
<Pici> !hostname | tim
<ubottu> tim: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<mike_> anyone running TimeVault?
<Pici> tim: You may need to boot into recovery mode to make these changes if you cannot sudo
<genii> Pici: Looks like he chose a non-valid name for hostname (eg with 2 spaces in it)
<genii> And an apostrophe
<noaXess> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> genii: "my computer's name"
<tim> ok, its actually KITCHEN
<mike_> anyone running TimeVault?
<mike_> winth Kubuntu
<genii> tim: The name seems valid, so unify the config files as the bot's factoid suggests
<tim> hmmm, is there a place I can look up how to do that?  I'm relatively new to this.
<mortalpendrive> hello
<jussi01> hi
<mortalpendrive> hello jussi how are you?
<jez> ﻿My windows key doesn't seem to be working - xev shows it mapped to F13 but when I try and use it from withing openbox nothing happens?
<mortalpendrive> disculpen , es que la verdad no se en donde estoy
<mortalpendrive> estaba probando kd4 y llegue hasta  aqui
<malik_> !disks
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<malik_> 1fstab
<malik_> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tim> genii: I am unable to use the gui, it won't let me get into administrator mode
<malik_> how do i look at my partitions in commandline mode?
<jonorland> malik_: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu__> hey.. i am having a major problem.. i bought a new computer and installed kubuntu 1 week back and everything was working fine with the new nvidia drivers..  Yesterday I updated my packages with Adept, and selected Nvidia legacy drivers.. This uninstalled my "new" Nvidia driver package, but i foolishly went ahead.. On rebooting the system, nothing gets displayed on the screen.. How do I resolve this issue?
<moope1> What is that screensaver that is loads on lined of different thicknesses converging slowly to create what looks like some crazy city
<pim> ubuntu_ maybe you could use a live linux cd
<pim> and try to fix it from there
<kaminix> How could I make Wine first lock the mouse in a window, and then let go of it with some keyboard command? I remember having had that in earlier versions of wine
<pim> go to the wine channel
<Pici> kaminix: Probably best to ask in #winehq
<pim> #wine
<pim> will also get you to the same channel
<kaminix> pim: They told me to go here.
<ubuntu__> I have booted from a live cd and that is how i am having this konversation :)
<pim> isn't there a rescue option on it?
<ubuntu__> nope
<ubuntu__> is there a config file somewhere that i can manually edit to revert back to old nvidia drivers ?
<ubuntu__> also how do i get the console .. <alt><ctrl><F1> .. etc does not seem to work?
<pim> actually
<pim> do you have grub installed ubuntu_ ?
<ubuntu__> nope
<pim> so you use LILO?
<ubuntu__> i actually have only kubundu installed.. nothing else on the pc currently
<pim> you have grub installed then
<pim> it loads the operating system
<pim> when you boot the pc
<ubuntu__> i will check that again.. but i didnt get the grub menu when it boots up.. maybe the timeout is set to zero or something..
<pim> You can press c to go to the console when you are in the menu
<pim> oh
<ubuntu__> ok.. i will try that.. assuming i am able to boot to a console with that option.. is there some command i can run to uninstall packages
<ubuntu__> specifically the nvidia drivers.. or some config file that i should edit..
<pim> I've installed linux only saturday, so I have no idea actually : -(
<ubuntu__> oh.. thanks anyway.. i should try rebooting then :)
<pim> but
<ubuntu__> yes
<pim> if there is a console option, you could try downloading with apt-get
<ubuntu__> how do i uninstall ?
<ubuntu__> can i do it with apt-get ?
<pim> apt-get remove <packagename>
<robinw> or apt-get purge [pkg name]
<pim> and
<Flybar> ubuntu_: you want to install nvidia drivers?
<pim> whereis nvidia will get you the directory of the driver
<robinw> try ENVY
<ubuntu__> i am just reposting my problem "ey.. i am having a major problem.. i bought a new computer and installed kubuntu 1 week back and everything was working fine with the new nvidia drivers..  Yesterday I updated my packages with Adept, and selected Nvidia legacy drivers.. This uninstalled my "new" Nvidia driver package, but i foolishly went ahead.. On rebooting the system, nothing gets displayed on the screen.. How do I resolve this issue?"
<Flybar> ooh...been there done that :P
<ubuntu__> how do i list the install packages ?
<moope1> ﻿I have installed adobe reader and have xpdf but none of them have registered with firefox 3 that they can open pdfs
<moope1> How do I fix, and how come this didnt work out of the tin?
<robinw> dpkg -l
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, ctrl+alt+F2 , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , choose the defaults as you go thru the menu and the video driver will be the Vesa , cuz it's generic and should give a desktop afterwards. then we can reinstall the default restricted driver
<robinw> if you want to list installed pkg, do sudo dpkg -l|grep ^i
<Flybar> ubuntu_: try the envy app here http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html to sort out your driver prob
<ubuntu__> thanks BluesKaj... will try that now.. but when i tried ctrl+alt+F1 last time, it did not give me a console...
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, try F2 instaed of F1
<ubuntu__> any idea why that could have happened?
<ubuntu__> oh ok..
<yuriy> moope1: first of all, i suggest using kpdf (or okular on kde4)
<Aw0L> after setting a root password, prompts in the gui (like control panel admin mode) still ask for user pw - is there a way to fix this?
<robinw> kpdf is not so good like evince
<yuriy> moope1: that's installed by default
<ubuntu__> will try that then.. logging of now..
<moope1> kpdf is there but not coming up on firefox 3
<yuriy> moope1: I don't know why those don't show up in firefox, but if you click browse, you can find the executables in /usr/bin/ and firefox should remember it afterwards
<moope1> yuriy:
<moope1> ok
<Choreboy> ok I know, strange question, but does anyone know where I can go to get some Windows tech questions answered?
<Choreboy> Specifically about networked printers
<pim> daniweb?
<Pici> Choreboy: ##windows
<Aw0L> so..., no?
<Choreboy> ## or just #
<Pici> Choreboy: ##
<Choreboy> thanks
<moope1> how do I install the susstrate screensaver? do I have to restart x after installing new ones?
<robinw> no
<moope1> s/sustrate/substrate
<Pici> moope1: I think its in the xscreensaver-data-extra package
<moope1> yuriy, thanks. I think I was having a momentary lapse of reason
<andersin> Hi, can anyone please confirm this: create a new file named testö.txt, open dolphin at sftp://localhost and check if the name is displayed correctly (for me it isn't)
<frojnd> I have another q. If someone use gedit for programming. Where could I set up tabbing for c++ or php an so on ? maybe some plugin ?
<mooper> hi, when I try and shout down my computer it just hangs
<mooper> also applied to when I try to log out
<mooper> I have a dual head setup. screen 1 goes blank and screen 2 keeps the picture
<BluesKaj> mooper, ati graphics ?
<mooper> BluesKaj: You got it
<mooper> :'(
<mooper> :'(
<mooper> okay, next problem. The screen savers I am installing are not appearing in the screen saver setting dialogue
<mooper> any ideas on how to debug?
<Pici> mooper: I think you need the associated kscreensaver packages, like kscreensaver-xsavers-extra for the package I suggested above.
<Pici> mooper: I'm not really a KDE user so I missed it the first time
<mooper> good man pici :)
<mooper> give the man a biscuit
<Jucato> !helpersnack | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Pici> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Pici> woo
<Jucato> :P
<dwidmann> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ign0ramus> hey all. how do i get rid of the resize borders on a window that has maximized?
<ign0ramus> *has been maximized
<mikek> dear friends what I need to do at my hardy installation in order to have runlevel choice from grub (ex to set 5 as parameter and starts ubuntu at runlevel 5). Thanks.
<ign0ramus> nm. found it.
<ign0ramus> "border width" in Window Decorations.
<mikek> dear friends what I need to do at my hardy installation in order to have runlevel choice from grub (ex to set 5 as parameter and starts ubuntu at runlevel 5). Thanks.
<genii> mikek: Since runlevels 2,3,4 and 5 are identical in Debian and Ubuntu it doesn't seem to make much practical sense.
<sina> hi all
<sina> i have a problem with sound in kubuntu
<mikek> genii: dear friend, I modified my runleves so it does make sence... do you know how can achive that?
<sina> on my sisters account it doesnt work, on my own it does
<SouthernC> can someone tell me why i dont have bitchx in apt-cache search ? and yes i have all the repositories uncommented and updated
<jussi01> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<genii> mikek: Add at the end of the kernel loading line in the menu.lst file the number of the runlevel.
<Pici> SouthernC: bitchx was removed from upstream (debian unstable) since it was no longer being maintained, see  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=451373.
<ubottu> Debian bug 451373 in ircii-pana "removal of ircii-pana (aka bitchx)" [Unknown,Closed]
<genii> mikek: But as I already stated, levels 2,3,4 and 5 are all the same
<SouthernC> :(
<Pici> SouthernC: Perhaps try out irssi?
<SouthernC> anything has to be better then this kopete garbage
<SouthernC> neg ill just compile it from source
<SouthernC> thanks anyway
<Pici> surely
<mikek> genii: I try it but not sucess. runlevel command give me 2 but i added 5... (it does make sence to me I am planning to have much deferent run levels)
<ScorpKing> I'm trying to compile a program but get "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!". i have libx11-dev installed. what else do i need?
<Pici> ScorpKing: xorg-dev
<ScorpKing> ah ok. thanks Pici
<aziz> my screen settings are kinda screwed in KDE. it's OK in xorg, but after the login screen the Desktop loads an the screen resolution somehow changes as well (to a smaller one). Is there a file in ~/.kde/ that I can delete in order to reset this whole thing?
<aziz> setting the screen res via System Settings doesn't work by the way...
<genii> mikek: If you put any runlevel there of 2,3,4 or 5 it will go to runlevel 2 since they are all equivelents
<genii> bah left
<mooper> I just selected a load of files and selected compress. I has started loads of processes. I think it is trying to compress each file into its own archive...
<SouthernC> smart guy
<mooper> SouthernC: thats pretty crappy from a usability point of view
<SouthernC> mooper: psaux | grep blah
<SouthernC> mooper: pretty easy solution too
<mooper> sure, for you and me maybe
<mooper> but its still pretty crappy
<SouthernC> thats why theres a power button
<SouthernC> lol
<SouthernC> zzzzzz ark is anoying
<jonah> hi guys adept crashed while downloading updates. now it says no updates are available but it didn't install the updates. even when i refresh no updates. but there were about 33 to put in. how can i get these updates in now?
<robinw> to jonah> try in konsole sudo apt-get update
<robinw> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jonah> robinw: that also says there are non to install
<robinw> so then sudo apt-get -f install
<ggameboss> hi all
 * uga checks _2 isn't around and says a 'hi'
<hemanth> hi
<nado> hey
<troy_> hi
<nado> i got a problem with firefox since updating ubuntu to 8.04 and thus firefox to version 3 beta 5
<nado> i can't assign applications to handle certain filetypes automatically after downloading them
<troy_> Yeah mine doesn't seem to do that either and it won't open jpgs by itself
<nado> i.e. i gotta download .torrent files and open them afterwards now
<nado> any idea on how to solve this? i even installed firefox-2 again but that did not work
<troy_> Mine keeps like a list because I always show it where to find the program
<troy_> Even though it should know
<nado> i can't even select an option to open the file with a program
<sparr_> nado: you are not alone
<nado> this sucks :D
<nado> sparr_: so no solution yet?
<jussi01> nado: you can still install firefox-2
<jussi01> :)
<nado> jussi01: tried that, did not work
<jussi01> nado: how so? its the same version as 7.10 iirc
<nado> jussi01: thought that, too. dunno why, but it does not work
<jussi01> nado: did you start firefox 2 explicitly?
<nado> jussi01: thanks for the hint. when i selected firefox 2 out of the programs list it did not start version 2, but out of the shell it worked. then i reconfigured ktorrent to handle all .torrent files and now it works in version 5
<nado> strange
<jussi01> nado: well at least you got it working :)
<sparr_> nado: file association handling with firefox on ubuntu has just gotten worse over the past few versions
<nado> yup
<nado> sparr_: in version 3 it does not seem to work at all
<nado> the configuration tab i mean
<nado> it's empty
<nado> whatever, it works now....
<nado> oh, another thing.... on 8.04 my numpad status LED won't light up on first activation, numpad is active though
<nado> weird things happen since that update :D
<jussi01> nado: weird I have a similar problem at work - my numpad light is reversed
<trappist> according to the cp man page, -p means preserve mode, ownerships and timestamps, but if I cp -Rp a directory, the new directory is owned by me and mode 700 regardless of the modes and ownerships on the original directory.  do I have to be root for that to work?
<trappist> this is happening on an nfs mount, if that matters
<Pici> I dont think it knows how to preserve the ownerships across the filesystems properly.
<trappist> Pici: it's not across filesystems, the whole operation is happening on an nfs mount.  also I just tested in my home dir and got similar behavior.
<Pici> hmmm
<trappist> works fine as root, though :/
<scott__> Does anyone know anything about getting a wireless card to work? I really need some help.
<trappist> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<x-X-x> anyone here using microsoft moonlight under linux?
<molecule> what is that function called that automatically gets all the params passed to a function
<venik> I have an external USB drive.  WHen I click on its icon, I am asked what program to use for opening it.  I tell it DOLPHIN, but it never remembers it, even though I click on the chekbox that tell Kubuntu (Hardy. KDE4) to always use the same program.  What is going on?
<dwidmann_laptop> grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=[insert root directory here] (hd1) should install grub to the MBR of hd1 right?
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: hd1 as the bios sees them in it's order of detection.
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: yeah, I think I've realised my problem actually and am taking steps to fix .... if only I could get sysrescue to see my eSATA drive.
<dwidmann_laptop> I forgot just how picky my boards BIOS is about the location of the bootable partition (ie: it needs to be primary, etc)
<myk_robinson> hello. Has a definite fix been discovered for playing dvds in Hardy? Worked fine in gutsy and all previous ones for me, but i get an error that states the soruce cannot be read. And yes, i do have libdvdcss installed
<Makuseru> hi, im having some problems with a 1/4th mono (an instrument) to USB interface (its just a cable with a analog to digital converter in it), and i cant get it to work with any recording programs, im using Ardour2, when i start it i use ALSA as the driver, and USB Audio as the interface, and i know how to record with Ardour (click record on the track/bus, click the other record button, then play to start recording, its worked with a microphone
<Makuseru> beforE) but i cant seem to get anything to work with this USB interface, does anyone know what im doing wrong and how to get it to work?
<dwidmann_laptop> genii, wait, even better, perk #1 to having gigs of RAM ... just copy it to the RAMFS :)
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: Should run quick anyhow
<dany_21a> Makuseru: check "alsamixer" (on commandline) if all inputs are on
<genii> Makuseru: You asked in both #kubuntu and #ubuntu   which desktop are you on, KDE or Gnome?
<Makuseru> dany_21a: i dont see USB audio as an option. genii: KDE, i jsut asked in the Ubuntu room first since its more populated
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: (I have to back up, delete my boot partition, and recreate it as primary)
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: Gah
<dany_21a> Makuseru: so your usb_audio driver isnt loaded at all?
<dany_21a> Makuseru: check dmesg (commandline) after replugging the usb-device
<Makuseru> dany_21a: im not sure
<genii> Makuseru: The result of command: lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio                           should show it loaded for usb sound devices.
<Makuseru> dany_21a: i checkd dmesg, it recognizes it
<Makuseru> genii: i tried that command and nothing happened
<dany_21a> Makuseru back in alsamixer press F2 - check if it has a cardnumber assigned
<Makuseru> dany_21a: yes, #2
<ign0ramus> hey all. i'm back... for some reason now when I maximize firefox, it has the resizing borders on all four sides of the window.  i find it slightly annoying, and it wasn't like that before... what the heck did i do?
<genii> Makuseru: Then the usb audio driver is not being loaded
<dany_21a> Makuseru: start "alsamixer -c2"
<genii> Makuseru: To load it:   sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<dany_21a> Makuseru: (press F4 for input controls... check F1 for help)
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: uh oh .... this didn't work out the way I had hoped.
<Makuseru> dany_21a: ok, thanks, the capture for it was jsut turned down
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: It's showing some oddball partition type now?
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: no, even better, the contents of /dev/sdb5 which i had thought I'd copied into RAM by copying it to somewhere else in the filesystem (it's a live disk ... ) weren't really copied, but linked or something, so when I deleted the partition I lost it.
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: Let me guess, this was old /home or so
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: nah, my /home is currently backed up to my external drive .... this was my /boot partition.
<frybye> Hi all ... when running a hardy live session - is there a way to setup to save changes and stuff to a /kubuntu somehow?
<frybye> just need to do this for a week till my new pc is here that will be dedicated for hardy...
<dwidmann_laptop> I suppose i can do something like "sudo dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' ';" "sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(!!)"
<Makuseru> dany_21a: but its still not recording anything, weird
<frybye> there is a way of doing local saveing from the live-cd/dvd isn't there???
<dany_21a> Makuseru: check F1..it states "space" for capture (but this i think you can also check from the kmix app)
<ign0ramus> Does anyone know how to turn off borders on maximized windows???
<frybye> ign - you are after a full screen not max- window or..?
<dany_21a> ign0ramus: wow...that would be a cool feature... i hate that i must use F4 or aim precisely to hit the left side-menu in my maximized opera
<ign0ramus> frybye: not "full screen" (like F11), just a maximized window.  after some kde tweaking (i dumped kde4 for now), even maximized windows have borders and can be resized
<ign0ramus> dany_21a: you can just make the border larger if you want in Window Decorations (iirc)
<frybye> so what kind soul is going to tell this ignoramous if there is a way to save (settings and stuff...) locally when running the live-dvd???
<ign0ramus> But I really dislike the borders on a maximized window- they're annoying to me.
<Makuseru> dany_21a: what do you mean by "space"?
<dany_21a> ign0ramus: na... i _dont_ want to hit the border (opera has a 2-pixel-width button on the left side, to expand the side-panel)
<dany_21a> Makuseru: spacebar
<Makuseru> oh, haha
<ign0ramus> frybye: afaik, you cannot save locally running off the live cd
<frybye> ign.. ok I thought there was some trick - like a boot line command or something that set up a special local drive or whatever.. dont matter that much.. will be -properly- installing as soon as my new (2nd) pc is here in a week or so...
<frybye> which brings me to my next question... (hehehe)
<frybye> when I get a brand new pc with unformated drive etc.. sticking the hardy dvd in the dvd-drive and hitting install will get it to format the drive and creat partitions and so on or...?
<ign0ramus> frybye: yes.
<frybye> good - no need to separatly first use g-parted or similar to format the drive and creat part right?
<ign0ramus> frybye: nope, it will guide you through the partition process, and even suggest a good way to set it up
<frybye> cool - man has this linux stuff developed a bit in the last couple of years or so...
<ign0ramus> Only thing is: if you're buying a windows box, make sure you bulldoze the D: drive and free up some space (unless you're running a dual-boot and want to keep D:)
<frybye> I remember having a real struggel to get anywhere some time back..
<frybye> it is a box-box.. ie no op system...
<ign0ramus> frybye: gparted or qtparted are great programs, but the wubi-like installer on Hardy is phenomenal
<frybye> nothing - I select the stuff I want in it - they screw it together and -alledegly- do a function check and there is zillch on the hard drive apparently..
<virnik> hi there
<virnik> I got problem with cmake
<virnik> I am trying to compile webkam 2.0 for kde4 under kde3 HH, 64b platform. and I got this problem: Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_ui_files".
<frybye> ign0ramus: that is the only way you get a new pc here for about 200€ with a amd x2 250mb hd 1gig ram etc...
<ign0ramus> vinrik: your syntax is wrong
<virnik> ign0ramus: it is not. it si working source for this program
<ign0ramus> frybye: amd? ew...
<virnik> ign0ramus: here it is: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=76902&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=d63bc5929142ade9a53de461f9330546
<frybye> It is part of my religion pal - amd goes back to before the www with me hehehe
<ign0ramus> if you're getting a command error, then the syntax is incorrect.
<virnik> I have not kde4 installed, but I have installed dev packages. program normally work under kde3 on 386 from precompiled deb package
<virnik> but I am on 64b platform, so I need to compile
<virnik> ign0ramus: it is not true. it looks like I am missing some package
<ign0ramus> virnik: i would strongly suggest installing "Cheese" over this program, even though Cheese is GTK
<virnik> can somebody help me out with this? i have searched google, but with no luck
<ign0ramus> virnik: its in the repositories, and has recording capabilities
<virnik> ign0ramus: cheese is webcam tool?
<virnik> ok, I will take a look, but still...i wanna to try this webkam. but until then, I will install cheese
<ign0ramus> virnik: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/cheese
<frybye> heheh - next question - if i connect 1 windoze and one hardy pc to the home router - will need to install samba in order to hvae a local network or...?
<ign0ramus> cheese has more functionality
<virnik> ign0ramus: thx for tip. apt-get install cheese is just sufficient. but still, I want to try webkam
<ign0ramus> frybye: networking is not my forte.  Someone here can help you with that, i'm sure ;)
<frybye> ie. other wise they will both be able to connect to the internet but not "see" each other or...?
<virnik> frybye: samba is for sharing. network works over TPC/IP like samba does
<frybye> ign0ramus: see if somebody kindly picks this up...?
<ign0ramus> frybye: i don't know what you want me to do ... :/
<virnik> frybye: but yes, install samba, create guest account in system, set its pass to none, and create user of same name in samba. then set sharing in smb.conf
<ign0ramus> HEY! SOMEBODY HELP THIS GUY! ;)
<frybye> ok virnik.. but without installing some sort of server - a windoze and linux pc will not see each other on the local net or...?
<frybye> or put better - there will BE no local net??
<virnik> frybye: sure they will see each other
<ign0ramus> frybye: please just type it "windows".  "windoze" makes you look pretentious, especially if you are new the GNU/Linux world.
<virnik> frybye: LAN is not problem. set ip addresses of both computers in the same subnet
<frybye> ign0ramus: here in Germany the folks who are not-so-in-love with m$ tend to write it with a z... but ok...
<frybye> virnik: and if both pcs are set to same sub-net dont need the samba or..?
<virnik> frybye: u can use ftp, or sftp, it depends on u
<virnik> can somebody help me with my problem, finally?
<frybye> virnik - sorry i would be happy to help but too clueless in this stuff...
<ign0ramus> virnik: are you going to supply some information?
<frybye> (cook a wicked hungarian goulash though - when you get to berlin.. heheh)
<ign0ramus> virnik: please use pastebin for full output
<genii> virnik: If this is regarding the cmake compile issue, you may get more relevent responses from #kubuntu-devel or possibly #kubuntu-kde4
<virnik> ign0ramus: full output has only two lines
<ign0ramus> virnik: are you running Hardy?
<virnik> yes
<virnik> i have installed only kde4 dev libs
<ign0ramus> virnik: THEN WHY THE F*** ARE YOU COMPILING FROM SOURCES?
<virnik> I do not want to install kde4 itself
<ign0ramus> virnik: just install the .deb package
<virnik> ign0ramus: u must be some ignorant, or u havent read what I have written. that programm have only i386 package, not 64b package. so I need to compile
<ign0ramus> virnik: the i386 package will work fine
<virnik> and I do not see anything wrong on compiling
<virnik> ign0ramus: yes, with forcing. but I want it clean way
<ign0ramus> virnik: OK, whatever.  what are your full two lines of output?
<hellhound> i am currently using kde4 and i previously wanted to use the emerald windows manager however now I want to go back to the default kde4 windows manager.  i tried "kwin --replace" and that seems to get rid of emerald but it does not give me the windows style that I set on the kde4 system settings... does anyone know of the correct command to get this back?
<bin4ry> hi together
<_Angelus_> guys is there kubuntu mugs and accessories like the ubuntu ones?
<venik> I thought the default for KDE4 was DOlphin
<Rioting_pacifist> !ruby
<ubottu> Factoid ruby not found
<Rioting_pacifist> where
<Rioting_pacifist> what do i need to install for ruby header files
<Makuseru> Can someone recommend some USB Audio recording software?
<trappist> Rioting_pacifist: ruby1.8-dev
<ign0ramus> hellhound: if you're just looking for your old windows style, go into System Settings, and re-apply your old theme.  unless you are looking to do more...
<genii> _Angelus_: Not yet unfortunately
<_Angelus_> :(
<_Angelus_> i want one!!!
<ign0ramus> _angelus_: there are, but they're not sold by Canonical
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> i saw some "Got Kubuntu?"
<_Angelus_> ones
<_Angelus_> but i wished canonical sold ones of kubuntu like the ubuntu ones
<ign0ramus> _angelus_: here's a lot of (overpriced) kubuntu gear: http://www.cafepress.com/buy/%22kubuntu%22/-/source_searchBox/x_0/y_0
<_Angelus_> yeah thats what im seein now
<Rioting_pacifist> thx
<Makuseru> ign0ramus: and the quality from cafepress sucks
<ign0ramus> makuseru: Agreed. Unfortunately, there's not too many other places that have Kubuntu stuffs
<Makuseru> very true
<ign0ramus> I just received a ShipIt! Ubuntu Hardy CD today, and it came with a strip of Ubuntu stickers.  I really wish they were Kubuntu ones instead.
<Nyad> Hi. Im looking at installing ubuntu from a USB but I'm wondering if this method is possible for any distro? since I wanna install crux this way. also I'm scared about the idea of using that syslinux, coz after the install I want to delete the partition and use it as I normally did, will the USB still be usable?
<dave11> i downloaded some new wallpapers but they display as the  color selection window ????
<ign0ramus> nyad: installing ubuntu from flash drive is certainly possible, although there are easier distros (DSL, Puppy Linux, etc)
<Nyad> ign0ramus, ya but I want to install crux with a USB and I'm following the guidelines ubuntu gives but I'm not sure if it will work
<ign0ramus> dave11: huh? could you re-phrase that or even post a screenshot please?
<dave11> ok
<shane7> ok, is there a place in KDE to set the preferred applications?
<ign0ramus> shane7: "Default Applications" in System Settings
<ign0ramus> nyad: why not just add Crux after you've installed?
<dave11> how do I post a screenshot?
<dave11> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<Nyad> Crux is a linux distro
<shane7> ign0ramus: hmm, I'm sorry I'm a long time Gnome user, and I don' t see that in KDE?  Where do I find that?
<ign0ramus> nyad: gotcha.  I think you're probably asking in the wrong forum, then.  sorry.
<shane7> ign0ramus: ha ha, found it, it was in the root menu.
<xjohnthomasx> hi people... what's now the best way to setup dual monitors on kubuntu? i have the second monitor plugged into the nvidia card with two outputs (one dvi and one vga).. guidance?
<Nyad> ign0ramus, I was just thinking that since it's possible with ubuntu and it has https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick to explain, I thought perhaps it could be a cross distro thing
<Nyad> as well
<c1|freaky> r there logitech mouse drivers?
<shane7> ign0ramus: thanks, I found it and got that fixed, I knew there should be a simple way
<dave11> when i try to load certain wallpapers, they display as the color selected in the background settings window?
<c1|freaky> for kubuntu
<ign0ramus> shane7: i'm at work (on windows box), but IIRC, Kmenu > System Settings > Advanced tab > Default Applications.  I''m pretty sure
<c1|freaky> ?
<shane7> ign0ramus: yeah, I found it, it was right in the root of the menu, I just overlooked it, thanks
<ign0ramus> shane7: woops, i'm a little slow today.  Trying to look busy ;)
<shane7> ign0ramus: ha ha, no prob
<shane7> does anyone use conky with kde?  mine looks really sorry
<ign0ramus> c1|freaky: if you're using a popular logitech mouse, I can almost guarantee it will work
<ign0ramus> c1|freaky: if you have one of those 83,038 million-button ones, you may have to do some work.
<ign0ramus> dave11: i think you probably have a color picked out for the background, instead of allowing it to use a picture...
<c1|freaky> ign0ramus: i have the MX Revolution mouse, 7 buttons
<dave11> ign0ramus: no, it has picture selected but shows the background color only on certain wallpaper pictures
<ign0ramus> c1|freaky: http://www.enduserblog.com/2008/04/index.html
<ign0ramus> dave11: are you positive those pictures still exist in the directory? did you move them elsewhere? what if you do a preview?
<wallace_> alguem saca de linux kubuntu ai
<ign0ramus> c|1freaky: sorry, the link i meant to paste was this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2727025
<dave11> ign0ramus: i downloaded the new wallpapers from the  get new wallpaper button, but i downloaded the pics when the active desktop was displaying the worldclock and i think it messed up the wallpapers
<ign0ramus> dave11: where are the pictures stored (what directory)?
<dave11> ign0ramus: the default place(whereever that is)
<rsc-232> i have an audigy 5.1 card can someone tell me how to get 5.1 in kubuntu/
<ign0ramus> dave11: try this: download a picture to your desktop and then try to use it as your background.  If it works, your directory locations are just fudged.
<ign0ramus> rsc-232: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184814
<dave11> ign0ramus:it's wierd because only two wallpapers are affected
<ign0ramus> dave11: then just re-download them (to a directory where you know where they are), and point to that file, and there you go.
<dave11> ign0ramus: i downloaded  them automatically with the get new wallpaper button, I cant uninstall it or download it because i don't know where they downloaded to(how so you uninstall wall papers)
<dave11> ign0ramus: i think i downloaded the wallpapers into the active desktop folder
<romunov> i can't write to my usb key... any ideas? it just gives me an error that writing to the media failed
<ign0ramus> dave11: OK, when you are browsing through the wallpapers you just downloaded, what directory are you in????
<ign0ramus> romunov: try reformatting the usb key to FAT32
<dave11> ign0ramus: dosent say, its the background settings window
<ign0ramus> dave11: But if you download a picture manually, and set it as background, it works?
<ign0ramus> dave11: if you click that little folder-icon button next to where your backgrounds are, what directory does it say you're in???
<bioswords> 22:07] <bioswords> ciao a tutti
<bioswords> [22:07] <bioswords> chi puo aiutarmi ho' installato proprio ora kubuntu
<bioswords> [22:07] <bioswords> ma amule non va'!
<dave11> ign0ramus:gotcha, thanks
<ign0ramus> dave11: a simple way would be to go into that directory using Konqueror or Dolphin or whatever, and click on your files to see how they are previewing in another app.
<romunov> ign0ramus: it's already in fat32
<dave11> ign0ramus: the two bad wallpapers arent listed in the wall papers folder, must have been saved somewhere else
<ign0ramus> dave11: that's why i asked you if you were sure they were still in that directory... :)
<dave11> ign0ramus: :)
<ign0ramus> romunov: hmm... could be a lot of reasons.  try re-formatting again?
<romunov> can't i check the filesystem, or something like that, first?
<dave11> ign0ramus: yeah you just have you beat me ever the head a few times to get me to figure it out..:)
<ign0ramus> romunov: there's a lot you can do, but a format only takes a few seconds, and you can be pretty sure its clean
<ign0ramus> dave11: at least you got it.
<ign0ramus> be back in a minute... actual work to do ;)
<azzco> Hey how do I make something executable with a command?
<Daisuke_Ido> azzco: chmod +x filename
<azzco> Thanks Daisuke_Ido (I've only used konqueror as root before..)
<Daisuke_Ido> azzco: i can't say i recommend using konqueror as root, but it's one way of getting things done
<Lam_> when booting the new Hardy, the sound momentarily 'pops' on boot up before reaching the bios screen.  it didn't do this before with Gutsy or any previous release.  it seems like a bios problem, but it's rather coincidental to have this problem right when Hardy was freshly installed
<rsc-232> any ideas?
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: Yes indeed. but as you said it might not be the best idea ;) There's no browsing when I do that though but it does the work..
<Kohlrabi> Lam_: bios doesn't even know about the OSes
<romunov> ign0ramus: it worked
<romunov> ign0ramus: thanks
<Lam_> Kohlrabi: i figured as much. alright.
<Kohlrabi> Lam_: so you can/did answer it yourself :P
<Kohlrabi> Lam_: does this happen on cold boot up?
<Kohlrabi> or only on restarts?
<hellhound> is there a kde4-window-decorator package for compiz?  I want to run compiz for the rotating cube and also use the kde4 window styles
<Kohlrabi> MAYBE there is still something in the buffer of the card which gets cleared on reboot
<Lam_> Kohlrabi: lol actually i don't know now.  it did about 50% of the time in both cases
<Kohlrabi> but that's just pure unfounded speculation
<Lam_> buffer of the sound card though? that seems highly like a design flaw
<dave11> how do I search for lost wallpapers?
<Lam_> i would have noticed something like that before
<Lam_> oh well. it doesn't do it now for some reason. i'll leave it to gremlins
<dave11> how do i search for *missplaced wallpapers
<dave11> man.. strigi is confusing
<guttata> hi all
<Danny_> hi
<Danny_> flaccid?
<guttata> does anybody now how does ssh/scp work?
<Daisuke_Ido> Danny_: no, i've discovered a wide range of drugs designed to help me combat ED!
<guttata> because it says to me that the folder doesn't exist
<Danny_> I just downloaded and burnt the new kubuntu 8 and when i try and install it it freezes when i choose that option and i have to reboot, any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> guttata: what command are you using?
<guttata> scp site.zip login@adress ssh :folder adress
<SlimeyPete> guttata: scp size.zip login@address:folder_path
<guttata> yes that is
<SlimeyPete> guttata: e.g. scp size.zip guttata@website.com:/www/site/
<dave11> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Danny_> I just downloaded and burnt the new kubuntu 8 and when i try and install it it freezes when i choose that option and i have to reboot, any ideas?
<hellhound> is there a kde4-window-decorator package for compiz?  I want to run compiz for the rotating cube and also use the kde4 window styles
<poison> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<guttata> it says that the folder doesn't exist
<SlimeyPete> guttata: maybe it really doesn't?
<guttata> no lolit is
<guttata> ls -l
<guttata> it is listed
<SlimeyPete> guttata: paste the exact command you are using please
<wallace_> do you speak portuguese
<SlimeyPete> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<guttata> scp site.zip lefran_c@ssh.epita.fr:~/../www
<wallace_> is
<wallace_> not speak english
<wallace_> heheheh
<SlimeyPete> guttata: ah, '~' will be expanded client-side; is you home directory identical on both client and server?
<wallace_> oi
<guttata> no i want to send folder to the school's ssh
<SlimeyPete> guttata: try replacing '~' with '/home/lefran_c' or whatever the path to your home directory is
<guttata> but this work it 's the folder on my comput which bug
<guttata> look on my computer
<guttata> when i tapped
<guttata> cd bureau for example
<guttata> it doesn't work beacause "bureau doesn't exist"
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<SlimeyPete> guttata: do "file bureau"
<SlimeyPete> see what it says
<guttata> whait 2sc one thing work
<shane2peru> ahh, how to I put my keyboard to type special letters in Spanish???
<guttata> always buggin for my old command "site.zip:no such file or folder"
<shane2peru> ohhh, never mind, I found it. :)
<guttata> bureau: ERROR:cannot open "bureau"(no such file or directory)
<Makuseru> Can someone recommend some USB Audio recording software?
<boris> Hello !
<boris> This is my 1st time in IRC channel since, hmmm I don't know - like 5 years !
<jdavies> !hi | The1
<ubottu> The1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<guttata> slimeypete
<hellhound> is there a kde4-window-decorator package for compiz?  I want to run compiz for the rotating cube and also use the kde4 window styles
<DreadKnight> hellhound: homm3 ftw xD
<SlimeyPete> guttata: yes?
<hellhound> DreadKnight: what?
<DreadKnight> erm ... heroes 3.. the game >_< darn
<DreadKnight> compiz on kde4 looks just fine...
<hellhound> DreadKnight: for some reason when i run "compiz --replace" so that my cube and rotate cube shows... it is using the kde3 window decorator instead of the kde4 window decorator
<DreadKnight> hellhound: im on hardy... i have desktop effects somewhere in the menus...
<hellhound> DreadKnight: are you running kde4 or kde3.5?
<DreadKnight> hellhound: kde4
<Pennycook> DreadKnight: The desktop effects offered by KDE4 aren't Compiz.  They're built in to KWin.
<DreadKnight> hellhound: you have compiz too
<hellhound> DreadKnight: and you are using compiz as in you have run compiz --replace?  that seems to be where my problem lies
<DreadKnight> Pennycook: you have compiz too xD
<DreadKnight> hellhound: you don't need any commands...
<Pennycook> DreadKnight: I don't have compiz.  dpkg -L compiz says "compiz is not installed"
<DreadKnight> hellhound: system/desktop effects; then click install, enter password, then you can choose some other lever of details etc..
<hellhound> DreadKnight: to get the rotating cube I do... there are not any settings in the System Settings -> Desktop -> All Effects for the cube or rotating cube
<DreadKnight> Pennycook: you don't have it installed by default, but doing like i told hellhound gets some compiz-kde stuff install as well
<Pennycook> DreadKnight: There's no "Install" button in KDE4's desktop effects tab.
<DreadKnight> hellhound: xD oh well, kwin will get cube in august for sure; desktop all is way better then the cube anyway
<DreadKnight> Pennycook: i'm not talking about desktop man or kwin xD
<DreadKnight> Pennycook: i sayd in the applications submenu called system/desktop effects
<hellhound> DreadKnight: oh ok  so currently kubuntu does not have kde4-window-decorator package available yet?
<Pennycook> DreadKnight: There's no such submenu in KDE4.  ...nevermind
<DreadKnight> hellhound: i dont really care about spinning cubes, really :\
<DreadKnight> Pennycook: LOL
<DreadKnight> Pennycook: not in that control panel thingy; in the "start menu"
<Pennycook> DreadKnight: I know exactly what you're saying.  If you have KDE3 AND KDE4 installed, then perhaps it's the case, but it's not a KDE4 feature.
<DreadKnight> Pennycook: :-) well yeah i still have remaining parts from kde3... cant get rid of all, yet..
<Areinu> How do I make my NTFS disk on SATA HDD mountable for any user? Right now only root can mount it :<
<mkquist> Areinu: i think you need to change permissions in fstab
<Areinu> Hmm, alright, I'll try then
<etretyak> Areinu: Are you sure that only root can mount it? Is it (NTFS disk) in your /etc/fstab file? If so -- comment it in /etc/fstab,
<etretyak> Areinu: and mount your NTFS disk with Konqueror or Dolphin
<Areinu> Well, when I try to mount it as my default non-root user it tells me to type root password
<etretyak> Areinu: Not root password.. but your password
<etretyak> Areinu: sudo
<Areinu> well, hmm, I mounted it anyway, but I want it to automount on boot
<mkquist> Areinu: shouldn't ask for any password if user can mount...
<Makuseru> Can someone recommend some USB Audio recording software?
<Areinu> I checked /etc/fstab, unmounted disks are only ext3 one, swap, floppy and cdrom
<Areinu> *uncommented
<seba> how the chat in Spanish?
<Areinu> when I try to mount other ntsf partition with dolphin I get this message: System policy prevents mounting internal media. Authentication is required to perform this action. Please enter password to verify.
<NickPresta> Areinu, you need to mount as root.
<seba> how the chat in Spanish?
<seba> how the chat in Spanish?
<genii> !sp
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<genii> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Areinu> but I want it to automount :/
<seba> thanks
<Areinu> I know I can mount it as a root, but I want it to automount when I log in to my usual account. That's the only thing I didn't configure yet and would make me not use root account except for updates...
<etretyak> Areinu: add ntfs disk to your fstab. It should looks something like
<Lam_> what does ctrl+alt+del do?
<ds187_> Lam_: restart X
<Lam_> ds187_: isn't that ctrl+alt+backspace?
<ds187_> hups
<etretyak> Areinu: /dev/sda5 /media/WindowsC ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<ds187_> sorry :-)
<ds187_> you are right
<Lam_> that's ok :P
<etretyak> Areinu: instead of /dev/sda5 put your disk
<etretyak> Areinu: and instead of /media/WindowsC put location where you want to automount it
<Areinu> uhm, just before I do that I have 2 questions
<Areinu> ntfs-3g is subtype of ntfs, right? I'm safe with that?
<ds187_> Areinu: its just the name of the driver
<Areinu> ah, alright
<NickPresta> Areinu, ntfs-3g allows for really safe (http://ntfs-3g.org/quality.html) read/write access
<survivor> hi
<NickPresta> !hi | survivor
<ubottu> survivor: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<survivor> i have a little question about network
<nonewmsgs> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ds187_> Areinu: we are waiting for the second question :-)
<Areinu> ok, I added the correct line, I'll try if it'll work after rebooting, but first I'll read the quality link
<survivor> dunno if its the right place
<NickPresta> survivor, we don't know either until you tell us :)
<NickPresta> Areinu, you don't need to reboot
<survivor> ok ;)
<NickPresta> Areinu, when you add the line to your fstab, you can simply do: sudo mount -a
<Nyad> Hi, I want to mount a fat16 USB disk but it keeps saying that fat16 is not supported
<NickPresta> If it mounts, then you're good to go
<survivor> so , how can i set my interfaces ethx with given module, do i need to put an alias ?
<Areinu> ah, great then
<Nyad>  Hi, I want to mount a fat16 USB disk but it keeps saying that fat16 is not supported
<survivor> ?
<Areinu> Okay, it did mount. So that means it will work with each reboot, right? Thanks :)
<ds187_> thats right
<edgy> Hi, /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konqueror always crash on me, is it only me?
<_CrashMaster_> edgy: I dont care what anyone says. KDE4 is not stable yet.
<deckard> salut
<deckard> english here ?
<_CrashMaster_> Yes
<_CrashMaster_> What language do you need?
<deckard> ooops sorry then
<ds187_> !fr | deckard
<ubottu> deckard: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<_CrashMaster_> French! Thats what it was. I wasn't sure.
<deckard> english not a problem :)
<ds187_> "salut" sounds french :-)
<deckard> yep
<deckard> how can i associate one eth with one module ?
<deckard> i mean, i want to decide what interface goes to the corresponding module
<deckard> is it an alias matter ?
<nosrednaekim> deckard: yeah... but i'm not sure what file
<deckard> neither i :D
<deckard> any clue ?
<nosrednaekim> try /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<DreadKnight> anyone here with a lenevo laptop and having a dual monitor configuration?
<edgy> _CrashMaster_: I have yet to see someone who claims it's stable ;)
<deckard> i tried but there's no alias for ethx in this file ...
<deitarion> My brother's Kubuntu setup gets stuck during boot and, unlike Gentoo, F2 doesn't switch to verbose mode. What kernel parameter do I need to feed in?
<deckard> only procoles ..
<nosrednaekim> deckard: erase "quiet" and "splash"
<nosrednaekim> or boot recovery mode
<deitarion> Thanks.
<nosrednaekim> unless its the liveCD
<paolo_> hi. is there a good alternative for devede ? I need a program for making a single dvd composed of multiple avi files
<deitarion> Ok. Recovery mode is saying "Kernel Panic: not syncing - attempted to kill init" and the caps lock and scroll lock lights are flashing. I'm unfamiliar with this error.
<nosrednaekim> wow
<mr_clark> Stupid question here but I'm trying to connecting Kubuntu 8.04 to my Zaurus. I see a usb0 interface but I want to configure it. I right click on KNetworkManager -> Manual Configuration. Enter my password and nothing happens. Any ideas why?
<francois> can someone halp me with my internet connection??
<Areinu> How do I completely reset nvidia xorg configuration? And no, I don't have backup anymore :(
<_sourcemaker> where can i find the information... which wlan chipset is supported in hardy... (without ndiswrapper)
<_CrashMaster_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<athlon1> Please, help. My Kubunto has stopped mounting Media Devices ntfs type...
<adriannuta> Hy , got a Q about the volume control of an usb headset (MS LifeChat) - I made the sound to work , but not the volume
<rickest> clear
<_CrashMaster_> Opaque
<rickest> transluscent
<_CrashMaster_> hazy
<athlon1> Please, can any tell me why my Kubuntu have stopped mounting ntfs devices
<_CrashMaster_> athlon1: Anything in dmesg?
<athlon1> Yes, PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so
<dru> hey people ... where can i find te KUser user administration tool
<dru> *the
<dru> im trying to set up a web cam to work with kopete
<athlon1> and "PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so"
<athlon1> thats what i see in auth.log
<athlon1> Nothing in the other log files
<_CrashMaster_> hm
<_CrashMaster_> Bearing in mind that Im not a linux guru (yet), it seems like maybe you need to reinstall smb.
<athlon1> Well, i'm going to try...
<nat2610> HI, I just bought a new screen and with kubuntu, the font in kde are really ugly there is some kind of shadow behind the words... it's hard to decribe but tere is really something wrong. Someone know what I'm talking about and how to fix that ?
<dru> how do i add myself to the video group using the kuser administration tool?
<dru> any one got any ideas there?
<athlon1> Reinstalling samba and problem is the same....
<athlon1> Any idea?
<_CrashMaster_> Nope, that was my best shot.
<dru> what was the original problem ?
<ds187____> dru: just go K --> System Settings --> User Management.........there enter administration mode and hit "modify"
<_CrashMaster_> Stick around, someone else might be able to answer it
<dru> thanks ds187
<athlon1> Thanks Crashmaster.
<ds187____> athlon1: what happens if you try to mount the ntfs device manually via "sudo mount /whatever/your/device/is"
<BluesKaj> athlon1, you have to get rid of the /etc/samba/smb.conf file if the edit's to it have cay=used your problem
<BluesKaj> caused
<BluesKaj> otherwise reinstalling samba won't make any diff
<ds187____> why should samba be a problem for not beeing able to mount ntfs devices anymore?
<Fujisan> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/791/lorezsmileywhoreyd0.png
<athlon1> But i'm trying to mount locally, are partitions, not shared net.
<ds187____> athlon1: do your ntfs devices have an /etc/fstab entry?
<athlon1> other days, they were automatically mounted as "/dev/sda1      /mnt/Part1              fuseblk         rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096"
<athlon1> no, i've nothing about it in fstab
<ds187____> try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/Part1" what does it say?
<ds187____> if you've nothing in fstab than it won't be mounted automatically
<dru> theres an auto mounter for "ubuntu" kubntu i found it when i googled "automaticly mount hd ubunt". it takes care of fstab entrys for you
<athlon1> It says it's marked as mounted... "Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:"
<dru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<dru> ^ athlon1
<athlon1> Thanks dru, i'm reading it...
<ds187____> athlon1: that message tells you, that the ntfs device wasn't cleanly unmounted the last time, you could use the "force" option as mentioned later in that message
<athlon1> Yes, and then it works... I've mounted it as "mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/sda1 /mnt/Part1 -o force"
<athlon1> But days before, it automounted it when in konqueror I clicked in Devices.
<admin__> hola
<admin__> hi
<admin__> hio
<ds187____> athlon, perhaps your system crashed the other day and so the device wasn't cleanly unmounted and the state remained "in use" and that's why the hd could'nt be mounted automatically because user-intervention was required
<mike_> Hello is Kubuntu kde 4.0 upgradeable through the repo's "d-u" up until the final release?
<athlon1> Yes, it's possible. Now it works fine. I'm going to mount them manually with fstab.
#kubuntu 2008-05-21
<_CrashMaster_> What is the package name for "SMB and NFS servers"
<dru> samba?
<_CrashMaster_> *DUH*
<vonte> i downloaded the tar.gz file for synCE but how am i supposed to install it
<vonte> i downloaded the tar.gz file for synCE but how am i supposed to install it
<vonte> i downloaded the tar.gz file for synCE but how am i supposed to install it
<NickPresta> !repeat | vonte
<ubottu> vonte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<coteyr> i am having truble getting my mic working in kubuntu
<coteyr> i use alsamixer but I can not set the capture flag (no channels have the red CAPTURE under it
<ubuntu_> does kubuntu support logical partitions?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> what about extended?
<p_quarles> ubuntu_, the Linux kernel supports logical partitions
<p_quarles> you can't have logical partitions without an extended partition
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: yes that too
<nosrednaekim> p_quarles: eh? I thought the first 4 were logical.
<p_quarles> nosrednaekim, the what?
<ubuntu_> why is it in the prepare partition editor does not show up as extended or logical?
<p_quarles> a logical partition reside inside of the "extended" physical partition of the drive
<ubuntu_> I know
<harolddong> the latest amarok-nightly build won't install in kubuntu.  the amarok nightly package seems to conflict with the amarok-nightly tools package.  Is anyone else having this problem?
<p_quarles> what doesn't show up that way, ubuntu_?
<NickPresta> You can have a maximum of 4 primary partitions (for the MBR). You can create an extended partition from a primary partition, which can contain multiple logical partitions.
<ubuntu_> in the prepare partition does not show up as extended
<ubuntu_> when I did that in parted magic
<p_quarles> ubuntu_, again *what* doesn't show up as extended?
<Therpandrus> Hi, does anybody know how to go back to the default kdm theme in kubuntu hardy, I've been playing around with the settings and now i can't go back to default behaviour ??
<ubuntu_> the partitions that I made that are extended on my hard drive
<nosrednaekim> Therpandrus: reinstall kubuntu-default-settings
<ubuntu_> it shows up just not as extended
<Therpandrus> nosrednaekim: thanks, i'll try that
<ubuntu_> why is that?
<p_quarles> ubuntu_, because the partition editor isn't displaying it
<p_quarles> that's an effect of whatever editor you're using, and nothing to do with Kubuntu, the hard drive itself, or Linux
<ubuntu_> so if I just tell it to mount it on what I want it too and say do not format I should be good right
<p_quarles> ubuntu_, yes
<ubuntu_> just making sure
<ubuntu_> thats what I did in debian and it worked
<p_quarles> ubuntu_, at the filesystem level there's almost never any difference between distros
<ubuntu_> but it should up as logical in debian 4
<Nyad>  if someone here has the ISO of the alternate install CD of kubuntu with them could they tell me what the names of the files are called in the isolinux dir in the ISO
<p_quarles> ubuntu_, keep in mind that these are more or less just arbitrary names given to represent hard drive usage in human readable form -- the terms are less important than the meanings behind them
<ubuntu_> I know I have to used an extended partition because I am using more than four partitions
<linuxlover> hello room
<ubuntu_> an extended is not limited to that
<dru> Therpandrus: there is a reset option i found
<ubuntu_> it is limited to 24 partitions
<ubuntu_> but I am not going to use that many
<ubuntu_> thats too many partitions
<dru> Therpandrus:  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<linuxlover> I want to set up a task using KCron. I am using Kubuntu 7.10. In the program box i have written /usr/bin/oocalc which in turn should open my oocalc program, and it is scheduled at 5:10 am....... but it is not taking place even at 5:10 am. What is the wrong i am doing? Please help
<DreadKnight> anyone using a laptop and dual monitor configuration?
<linuxlover> }û–>ÁB[Á?ß«2£¤R?%goçe<5íˆJbjÜy‡½=¾8ï÷ÂõNîe¹ÔBÜr$±ùâ_2˜E
<linuxlover> ‹{¢ˆÛ–!ª”Pâ½,Ç&š¬¸•‹;R=bÉÅk„Õú9å½Á «N`N³/VîDÊCÝ]pÈPÃÅaiß.!b½ÜÝðy»u¡sžáÙƐpª:¹ø“n#7*_Ò >ˆŠ“ýªÊcçLµ"*bþuu1º³¶½Ý†ýœË«¡•+úª×KÄç‡Ù´¸tlÕ§©š¿ˆù*ËEâ>ºãH41í[-UÝÊ-ÞAÄ
<linuxlover> Î+Ë“3•ºï&~qýÙÒ
<linuxlover> nü yD˜z|SµÌJb/ñ?¡tŠ!­ÚGÖ¤_è¼l‚Ö®ùoKgw’ã’ Òò¨,«†UªlõWW1.lU^·dx•©î¶–ø¯`¸Y-ÿ0W`ùÚ¼3NAk¬ý‚!-°àô }§ÈoÝ ð—3 Ë¹$ÏÿâNÐïêmRÀÆ4MQ†7€E”û˨²x’²ÑJIA™˜Z¬Ê•aPq¶(ì’n.„ÎDi,ÝaԋÄÕQpE@@P‹Óu{ëßÏ­Ïé³ßO2ë¼¿FÈ‚Ú؃¤³%V"bB°
<linuxlover> ±R
<linuxlover> 3P{ǘ“ãÒʨmܛ
<linuxlover> R^µ`(®àçMe@ÞqZbb¥
<linuxlover> ½T½Jk®£µ8ÆD›~ Ó®¡ˆ<ÈH»üç,Èv´$¹ïSRú ˜;`íô‹ç÷9kçÁɼíá÷5U‡ê"B·ùÓ&»æŽOßpH£Z£’;ÉæÚ©¿q³1%\QÇΐOp„¹&å·2̈́͜MA 
<linuxlover> (™æ1ÛŒ–ÊŒ&÷.ƒz+)ð™€É®	)®§G
<linuxlover> 5ÕŸ]í…·[›,ÜL϶3åؾIq¨®s;ËÞ'.rh
<linuxlover> ¡Îà’*þMžõ8:e³‚ˆb.e›„x“È”pÇ¡›¨²¢SUÒZnö¢ØéøœˆùÑÇÚt?ëÅ¡ƒ×QŽûAEb$šÁ¡Th‘pJOÀ`—&âšSaMºY]D>ƒ\É÷.–{I,3–J!9+I%”—bÞÌÅÀ\Â@´Õy…J¡ä0ýƒU$_<"íTámy¢ý»
<linuxlover> £ôÖá=MwøáÕÕéÏ#¦„$è8+‚Æ_ÚjYò-²Ìb°ŒÙüº-E™N¥7/# !ÃDs¿$|­ö™Õå!S ¯¶¢›\sµ¤„
<linuxlover> Š\|áR¨—ѸLŇs҂&vT›qËȖVSABHðŠÙeä:"( †;¨´ØàTc·¬Û
<linuxlover> º†ºzFÙv òâJƒ;Ë2ý
<ubuntu_> linuxlover: your fonts are messed up
<ubuntu_> which ones are you using
<dru> really bad
<DreadKnight> linuxlover: stop spamming noob >_<
<dru> *simming
<dru> *spimming
<ubuntu_> n00b is no a nice word
<ubuntu_> not
<DreadKnight> indeed
<deitarion> What's the recommended procedure for repairing a system that kernel panics in both regular and recovery mode? (I was thinking boot off the LiveCD, chroot, and then force a reinstall of the kernel and init)
<linuxlover> ubuntu: don't understand why this took place, anyway i am sorry for that
<dru> it has a gamers connotation
<DreadKnight> we ain't playing here :D
<dru> did you give us what out put there
<dru> linuxlover
<dru> what did you paste ... from where
<ubuntu_> most be microsoft fonts
<ubuntu_> or adobe or apple fonts
<dru> yeah but what was he saying
<DreadKnight> some big greedy corporations make too much fuss about fonts..
<linuxlover> DreadKnight: I am sorry for my weakness using IRC chat. Don't get angry man, I am not here to play at least
<dru> dude :linuxlover. i had the same problem while using a cron job on my home server
<DreadKnight> linuxlover: no worries man :D
<ubuntu_> it's how corporation roll to dominate
<dru> i would assume : something "like " a pipe is missing for your cron job
<linuxlover> :D , thank you
<DreadKnight> world domination = end of the world; imho
<xt828_> i just bought a new 8800gt, upgrading from a 7800gtx, do i nned to reinstall drivers or what when i put it in?
<ubuntu_> but apple is cool for getting their feet wet a little in the open source
<dru> as even if there it the command ... implaced and ...cron knows where it is ... there still needs to be some setting up
<linuxlover> dru: can you help me what wrong i am doing
<DreadKnight> ubuntu_: how come?
<dru> linuxlover: what would you like your cron job to do
<DreadKnight> ubuntu_: apple || open source
<dru> dude
<ubuntu_> mac os x uses darwin which is open source
<DreadKnight> lol
<DreadKnight> they release the source code?
<linuxlover> dru: i want to open oocalc program
<dru> its propritary software using an open source kernel and the power of the open source community to develope a higher form
<ubuntu_> the put darwin in at around 2000 when linuxx users complianted about not having a comand line
<DreadKnight> but i cant get mac os x from trunk/ compile / install etc
<dru> okay let me see if theres an altera
<dru> *alternative
<dru> or something
<Jucato> DreadKnight: yep: http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/
<ubuntu_> they did that to encourage linux users to switch to apple
<Jucato> anyway, OS X talk --> #kubuntu-offtopic
<DreadKnight> Jucato: what about the actuall DE?
<Jucato> DreadKnight: darwin is only the kernel
<dru> similar to slackware
<DreadKnight> kernel is useless to me...
<Jucato> like I said, #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_> lets join
<DreadKnight> i mean i don't sit around staring at the kernel xD
<DreadKnight> heh
<DreadKnight> !dual monitor
<ubottu> Factoid dual monitor not found
<DreadKnight> !dual
<ubottu> Factoid dual not found
<DreadKnight> !multi
<ubottu> Factoid multi not found
<dru> linuxlover: have you seen this? :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Jucato> !dualmonitor | DreadKnight
<ubottu> DreadKnight: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DreadKnight> Jucato: lol, thanks xD
<linuxlover> dru: ok.... taking a look into that
<dru>  !inteligence
<ubottu> Factoid inteligence not found
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> !not
<ubottu> Factoid not not found
<xt828_> two "l"s in intelligence
<dru>  !intelligence
<ubottu> Factoid intelligence not found
<marios> hello everyone
<xt828_> better
<DreadKnight> :D
<Jucato> !botabuse | dru
<ubottu> dru: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DreadKnight> dualmonitor support seems to suck in linux
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<dru> thanks jucato: my point was that ubottu dosnt know all that much and that "dual monitor dude" would proabaly find more on google
<xt828_> i just bought a new 8800gt, upgrading from a 7800gtx, do i need to reinstall drivers or what when i put it in?
<MachinTrucChose> is there a way I can load a cd image as a virtual drive, like with Daemon Tools and Alcohol in Windows?
<DreadKnight> i tried google earlier, a lot of chaos
<MachinTrucChose> didn't see anything in the supported program list
<DreadKnight> MachinTrucChose: gmountiso; gisomount
<MachinTrucChose> thank you
<DreadKnight> MachinTrucChose: acetoneiso
<Jucato> dru: it does have a factoid, but DreadKnight was using the wrong triggers
<DreadKnight> indeed
<MachinTrucChose> DreadKnight: which supports the most formats (iso, bin, ccd, etc)
<Jucato> !iso | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dru> deardknight : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155746
<DreadKnight> MachinTrucChose: acetoneiso is the best (most i think are gtk apps); but acetoneiso is not in official repo
<MachinTrucChose> ok, thanks
<Jucato> MachinTrucChose: that works for .iso. for other types you can find some utilties in www.kde-apps.org
<dru> DreadKnight:http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86
<Hej> greetings
<DreadKnight> dru: thanks ^^
<dru> DreadKnight : do you have an erorr where it halts at or is it just not set up ?
<Hej> is grub supposed to be installed with the latest kubuntu release?
<nosrednaekim> Hej: yes
<Fujisan>  http://youtomb.mit.edu/ . YouTomb is a site that scans YouTube for that metadata and shows you a list of recently removed videos.
<DreadKnight> dru: i want to make dual config for a laptop, first of all i wonder if i need some special cable or something... for my crt to connect to the laptop..  xD
<DreadKnight> seems gnome has better support for dual monitors (im on kde4 atm)
<dru> thats true
<dru> kde4 is very new
<Hej> nosrednaekim: is there supposed to be some sort of dialogs during the install (graphical or text based)?  or does the install program just attempt to do it with default values?
<Jucato> DreadKnight: not sure if KDE 4 has support for dual monitors already
<DreadKnight> manual xorg.conf editing ftw >_<
<DreadKnight> Jucato: don't see anything related in 4.0.4
<nosrednaekim> Hej: does it by default IIRC... I didn't install hardy, but if its like gutsy(probably is) there is a "adavnced" button on the last page of the installer
<Hej> ok
<nosrednaekim> Hej: there, you can configure what disc to put grub on
<Hej> ok
<Hej> I would have expected as much, but did not see any options when I installed
<dru> DreadKnight: i dont think you need an extra cable for such things...if you want the one desktop to be on you lappy and the other one via the output then you just haveto set the other desktop to view to the external monitor
<Hej> is there any UI based setup on the live DVD I can use, rather than installing yet again?  Or would manually running grub be my only option?
<DreadKnight> dru: aham
<dru> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-687032.html
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dru> DreadKnight:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-687032.html
<Hej> ok
<Hej> thanks for the links, I'll have a look
<purpleposeidon> Hey, I don't have an xorg.conf file, how do I generate it?
<Randuni> hi all
<DreadKnight> dru: seems interesting :D cheers
<purpleposeidon> and 'sudo xorg -configure :1' didn't help :/
<dru> DreadKNight : have you tryed with compiz and such extra "desktop" applications?
<DreadKnight> dru: not really; will begin experimenting 1st thing in the morning
<Randuni> hi all
 * Randuni is having a problem
<Randuni> I can't login via kdm
<DreadKnight> seems kde3 would be more suitable atm... hmm
<Randuni> I enter my credentials..then press enter, the screen goes black..then back to kdm
<dru> that is really true
<Randuni> anyone seen this before?
<DreadKnight> Randuni: this used to happen way back in the kde4 alpha... heh
<Randuni> I don't see any errors in the log files either, which is why this is hard to track down
<Randuni> heh
<DreadKnight> Randuni: your using kde3 right?
<Randuni> yes
<Randuni> kde 3.5.9
<DreadKnight> no kde4 installed at all?
<Randuni> nope
<Randuni> and I dont't see a whole lot in kdm.log
<Randuni> or Xorg.0.log
<dru> are you sure it posts to the kdm log?
<dru> there is no other alternative log for it ?
<Randuni> no
<Randuni> but I would think it would post there, would it not?
<dru> have you managed to do a cli log in ?
<Randuni> yes
<Randuni> I can login via the cli no problem
<Randuni> wait..maybe I know
<Randuni> I did recently shrink that partition down  to the smallest it could go
<DreadKnight> thanks for the help dru :-)
 * DreadKnight back to movie / sleep
<dru>  did it work ?
<Randuni> would that cause a prob?..maybe it's out of disk space or something?
<Randuni> yes it did
<DreadKnight> (time will tell)
<dru> heh
<Randuni> I now have Fedora Core 9 and Kubuntu 8.04 and Windows Xp installed
<DreadKnight> Randuni: yes!
<Randuni> now, I believe that Fedora Core 9 and Kubuntu are sharing the swap partition
<DreadKnight> Randuni: kde gets damn problematic if you're running out of space..
<Randuni> right...hmm...
<dru> oh
<dru> thats umm i dont know
<Randuni> I may have to enlarge the partition again
<DreadKnight> Randuni: its not just about the swap, you need space for settings and such..
<Randuni> right
<Randuni> I probablly made the partition too small
<dru> you can deal it to about 3 gb with some swap
<Randuni> it's just odd, cause I checked through all the log files and don't see any errors
<dru> *default install
<DreadKnight> i once downloaded too much stuff.. and ran out of space.. after a restart i couldn't even get kubuntu to boot...
<Randuni> okay..I should've thought of that..cause this problem cropped up only after I shrunk the partition
<dru> yeah do you have a live disk ? can you check your partitons with the df command?
<Randuni> I'm not in Kubuntu right now
<Randuni> I'm using windoZe hexp
<dru> can you mount it read only?
<dru> oh
<Randuni> haha
<dru> how bout a live cd
<Randuni> could try that
<DreadKnight> live cd ftw!
<dru> yeah
<Randuni> you're saying try to load kubuntu 8.04 live cd?
<DreadKnight> some new laptops will have a linux distro in their main boards, booting up instantly xD
<dru> youll need gparted, or just type df in the terminal to determin disk space usage
<Randuni> yup
<linuxlover> CrashMaster, due to unavailability of the router you have given to me, i am taking this router, http://www.dlink.com.au/Products.aspx?Sec=1&Sub1=2&Sub2=5&PID=337
<Randuni> right..I will do that
<Randuni> I'll have to reboot and go to kubuntu
<dru> yeah
<DreadKnight> Randuni: gl
<Randuni> thx dread
<dru> live cd would be better
<Randuni> and everyone else for your help
<Randuni> bbl
<azzco> I'm trying to record my desktop with krecordmydesktop.. but I can't get any sound, any ideas?
<DreadKnight> azzco: sound option checked on? xD
<azzco> Yupp...
<azzco> I'm using pulseaudio if that might be of any interest..
<DreadKnight> azzco: so where do you expect the sound to come from? pc or mic?
<dru> hey, ld i get kopete to actually send a invite message when i "invite" with my web cam, or when i push a file, how come it never is notified on the recieveing end
<azzco> DreadKnight: pc, forgot about that part :p
<azzco> DreadKnight: I need to redirect my output to input?
<DreadKnight> azzco: erm.. i recall it used the mic... so try redirecting or something xD
<DreadKnight> you could try it out if you have a mic at your dispossal
<azzco> DreadKnight: You don't know how to configure pulseaudio do you? I'll try in ubuntu
<nflava> can anyone help me get my clock display back? it seems to have disappeered
<dru> try fiddlying with kmix settings or your configure options in recordmydesktop
<nflava> but i still can see the date
<DreadKnight> dru: kopete sucks big time and sending files and webcam support
<DreadKnight> azzco: no idea, you could use the mic to record the speakers xD
<DreadKnight> dru: what protocol are you using anyway? jahoo?
<dru> so what then ... kopete cummon its all "K"
<dru> yeah
<nflava> and I somehow made my minimize, maximise and exit buttons on my titlebars
<Randuni> okay..LOL.
<azzco> What's wrong with kopete? :O
<Randuni> I did a "df" and this is what I got:
<Randuni> 1-k blocks free: 0
<Randuni> lol
<dru> so your full up
<DreadKnight> dru: with kopete from kde3 you can only send files to jahoo... not receive.. and webcam support is rather random; on kopete-kde4 you can receive files from jahoo
<Randuni> yup..I'll have to enlarge the partition some
<DreadKnight> Randuni: wt?! xD
<Randuni> :)
<DreadKnight> heh
<Randuni> /dev/sdb1 1-k blocks free: 0
<Randuni> alright.........
<dru> DreadKnight: how bout like pidgin or some other application t
<DreadKnight> in the times of cheap hdd... you see people getting greedy xD
<Randuni> I heard 'bout pidgin
<Randuni> the dogmas and all
<Randuni> there is now funpidgin though
<dru> yeah ill find something else
<Randuni> is it just a good?
<Randuni> as good that is
<dru> pidgin is the gnome variancy of kopete
<DreadKnight> dru: latest pidgin i think supports receiving files over jahoo from most versions, pidgin is very nice looking; no webcam whatsoever at all..
<Randuni> it's odd, I wonder why the developers are so stubborn?
<Randuni> Kopete is cool
<Randuni> I wish that there was a Kopete for windoZe
<Randuni> I try to use as much open source software on windoZe that I can
<dru> there is other things like pidgin o
<DreadKnight> Randuni: kopete-kde4 soon to be ported :P
<dru> for windows , or trillian
<Randuni> nice Dreak..how 'bout Amarok?
<Randuni> I'd love that for windoZe
<DreadKnight> pidgin works on windoze :P
<DreadKnight> Randuni: that too soon; all kde4 apps that you can think of pretty much
<Randuni> alright..that's what I like to hear:)
<Azmodan> I have question regarding full disk encryption. What happens if I install that way when I upgrade and get the fix for the crypto vulnerability?
<DreadKnight> gtk is rather cross platform for quite a while...
<DreadKnight> qt is proprietary? >_<
<Randuni> qt?..It's open source
<DreadKnight> hmm
<Randuni> I believe it used to be proprietary
<Azmodan> DreadKnight: It is dual-licensed.
<DreadKnight> dual licensed for sure
<DreadKnight> they require $ for proprietary apps (or commercial ones)
<DreadKnight> something like that
<Randuni> yeh
<Randuni> I prefer KDE over GNOME
<Randuni> I stared with KDE....Mandrake 6.0
<Azmodan> They put an interesting twist to prevent you from freeloading, making your app with the open source version and buying the commercial one just before releasing.
<DreadKnight> me too; kde is too much on the open edge atm >_<
<Fujisan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwnlRATD3Jk LOL
<DreadKnight> started out with ubuntu (gnome)
<dru>  Azmodan: im not sure i quite understand what you mean , would you just decrypt it with the key , import export?
<DreadKnight> Azmodan: lol
<Azmodan> The QT commercial license says that if you ever worked on an app with the open source version, they refuse to sell you the commercial one.
<Azmodan> That way you have to pay for the whole development time if you want your app to be commercial.
<DreadKnight> erm xD
<Randuni> nice Fujiscan
<Randuni> Chocolate Rain!
<Fujisan> :P
<Jucato> Fujisan: can you please stop posting unrelated links
<dru> lol
<Randuni> me too; kde is too much on the open edge atm >
<Fujisan> haha
<Randuni> dreadknight
<Randuni> what do you mean by that?
<Fujisan> but its so funneh D:
<Randuni> yup
<Azmodan> dru: I mean, will I be asked to create a new key automatically or I have to change it somehow myself?
<DreadKnight> Fujisan: lol xD
<Fujisan> D:
<Randuni> Dread, what do you mean by kde is too much on the edge/
<dru> you probably would need to "own" your other partition and import your encryption settings
<DreadKnight> Randuni: making the transition to the new version of qt; gnome will have its moments in the future as well, when gtk3 will be ready and thei'll start porting gnome apps for a new release xD
 * Fujisan is the laughing baby ~:@
<Randuni> kewl
<DreadKnight> Randuni: kde4 incomplete and rather unstable xD
<Randuni> I've heard to yes Dreak
<DreadKnight> needs time and love
<Randuni> Dread
<Randuni> looks pretty cool though
<Fujisan> lol amagawd southpark nailed the youtube thing d;
<DreadKnight> going back to watch the south park video lol
<Randuni> hah
<Randuni> I'm going to play some Flatout 2
<Randuni> see you all
<DreadKnight> lol, tron guy xD
<Fujisan> xD
<dru> "your lucky she even performed for you "
<DreadKnight> jonobacon got some pics with hit at a conference xD
<DreadKnight> him*
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Fujisan> amagawd Jucato is in the southpark spoof also
<Fujisan> D:
 * Fujisan lurks ~:@
<nflava> can anyone help me get my title bars back in my windows, i can move any of my windows cause the title bar is not there???
<NickPresta> nflava, running compiz?
<DreadKnight> Fujisan: im not a fan of south park, but that **** ******* rocked dude! xD
<Fujisan> amagawd the baby got 49 million views D:
<DreadKnight> ok, no more off-topic.... for now xD
<Fujisan> yeah lol
<Jucato> nflava: btw, you can still move windows (usually) by pressing Alt+Left mouse button on the window
<DreadKnight> omg xD
<Fujisan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk sorry last one the baby is too funny
<azzco> Soo... is there any good kde sound recording tool (except for krec)?
<dru> azzco : have you worked with audacity?
<dru> its pretty simple and i like it ... it works well
<azzco> Yeah I was trying to use it but pulseaudio doesn't play very nicely with it and it crashes =/
<azzco> the ubuntu wiki will allways have it's flaws but it's quite often a good guide :) (Sorted out my problem)
<Jucato> you have the power to fix those flaws :)
<batllosera> join #sokker
<Firefishe> I'm having a recurring problem with certain sound files locking up the system for a bit when using, say, xmms and amarok music players, reading .mp3 files from /media/hda1 (WinXP).  Some output here:  http://pastebin.com/m481f446f
<Firefishe> I don' t know if I have ntfs file system errors, the sound files are just bad, or what.
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem with playback in Ardour, when i record it shows the "waveform" (i think thats what it is) and everything, so i know its actually recoding it, but it looks weird, http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9007/snapshot37cu7.png like that, and when i try to play it back i get no sound, even if i export it and try to play in something else. whats wrong here, and why does the "waveform" look like that? the grey and red
<nflava> agent bob you here?
<setuid_w00t> If I want to install kubuntu and windows XP (dual-boot), which should I install first?
<Makuseru> windows
<setuid_w00t> That's what I thought.  It has been a while since I have tried this.
<ElecNinja> Would you use the full HDD or a partition for the first install? Would it matter?
<setuid_w00t> I want to install both to the same HDD
<ElecNinja> Because for Kubuntu, I know that the swap file changes sizes depending on the size of the install, but what about Windows?
<setuid_w00t> I thought kubuntu used a swap partition while windows uses a swap file
<ElecNinja> Windows does use a swap file, but they provide the same function, I believe. I'm just wondering if that swap file ever changes.
<Jucato> by default most distros use a swap *partition*, which doesn't change size dynamically. setting up a swap file is more of an "advanced" task
<ElecNinja> Actually, for my install, I saw that the swap partition actually changed sizes depending on the size of the free partition I was using.
<Jucato> ah you mean the "guided partitioning" part of the installer?
<ElecNinja> Yeah, but I'm just asking if windows does the same.
<Jucato> that actually varies from installer to installer. Windows doesn't even make you set a swap at all
<nflava> this might be an odd question, but can I turn off Dolphin?
<ElecNinja> I think you might be able to uninstall it.
<ElecNinja> Not sure.
<nflava> Its a visual desktop enhanchment right?
<ElecNinja> No, it's just an alternate file manager
<ElecNinja> Konqueror is the main file manager, similar to IE.
<Jucato> er depends on which KDE version
<p_quarles> ElecNinja, you mean you want to make Konqueror the default file manager again?
<Jucato> D3lphin (KDE 3) is an alternate file manager. Dolphin (KDE 4) is *the* file manager
<Jucato> (Konqueror being the alternate)
<ElecNinja> Didn't know about changes in KDE 4. And this is to answer nflava.
<nflava> maybe dolphin is not my problem
<Jucato> nflava: what KDE version?
<nflava> newest
<nflava> just installed saturday
<nflava> my problem is...
<Jucato> um.. "newest" doesn't tell me anything
<Jucato> Hardy has both KDE 3.5.9 and KDE 4.0.3
<nflava> ah
<nflava> let me try to look
<bittin> yea users choice
<nflava> what would be the best way to find that out
<nflava> im looking but not sure where to go
<nflava> I think I turned on grahpic enhancements for my desktop but my vid card cant run it smooth so my title bar is not working properly?
<Jucato> nflava: simple (but unreliable) way.. is your bottom panel black?
<Jucato> with big icons
<nflava> no
<nflava> white
<Jucato> KDE 3 then :)
<Jucato> if you right-click on it, can you select -> Help -> About KDE?
<nflava> heh i should have thought of htat
<nflava> 3.5.9
<Jucato> yep. you can change D3lphin, but may not be related to your problem atall
<nflava> ill leave it, and about my title bar, it has no min, max, exit buttons in the upper right and i cant click on a title bar to move the window, it just stays where it is
<Jucato> running Compiz right? (Desktop Effects)
<nflava> maybe thats what it is, i guess i need to turn that off
<Jucato> or you can try asking for help in #compiz-fusion
<nflava> nah I just want whatever is simpilest for now
<nflava> hm bad spelling on that one
<rogermorris> hello
<bittin> Hi rogermorris
<rogermorris> i am new to ubuntu
<makaveli> anyone know why my flash wouldn't be working ?
<makaveli> im using kubuntu hardy
<_CrashMaster_> define "not working"
<_CrashMaster_> errors?
<makaveli> flash videos are telling me to download the latest flash player
<_CrashMaster_> I had the same issue
<_CrashMaster_> I had to go to adobe.com and download.
<_CrashMaster_> using ff3?
<makaveli> yup
<_CrashMaster_> Yeah, the web based installer for flash doesnt work in ff3
<_CrashMaster_> go to adobe.com and download / install from there
<nflava> is any other ideas Jucato
<DaveyJ> hello
<DaveyJ> recently i've been having problems with my sound drivers; like if firefox is open,amarok wont work. now when i try to run amarok it says it coudlnt initialize the xine engine
<makaveli> are you using amd64 crashmaster ?
<_CrashMaster_> makaveli: Nope.
<_CrashMaster_> I think this thing is an older Pentium M
<makaveli> did you get a whole bunch of dependency requirements when you tried to install the adobe package ?
<_CrashMaster_> makaveli: I honestly don't recall
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ElecNinja> Is it just that the sound won't work for both at once?
<Ketrel> I was trying to install GNOME so I could mess with a few things, but when I try, I get this:  Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>=2.20.0) but it is not installable
<hej> well
<hej> I reinstalled yet again
<hej> I noticed that during the install, there was a blurb about grub
<hej> but I didn't get to choose any options
<hej> in the end, I swapped my drives so that the drive I installed to was sda instead of sdb
<hej> and it worked
<hej> now I'm just left configuring grub so that I can boot my Vista partition as well
<hej> but anyways, seems like maybe there is a slight bug when trying to install to something other than hda/sda
<hej> (if anybody cares)
<hej> btw, would I be advised not to try to mount my fat32 raid1 array that I have setup from Vista?
<szakulec> hej: a FAT32 raid1 array?!?
<szakulec> please tell me more about that
<hej> szakulec: yes.  I have a pair of drives mirrored, and formatted in fat32.
<hej> I'm not sure what you want me to elaborate on
<szakulec> I've just never heard of fat32 and raid together
<hej> I would think it's fairly common
<DarkriftX> i used to run fat32 raids
<szakulec> I guess you're using Raid 1 to get around the poor journaling capabilities of FAT32?
<hej> it's my main data store, and I wanted to insure that I could view the data from a non-MS os
<hej> I'm using raid 1 to avoid losing all of my data if a drive bites the dust
<hej> and my timing was pretty good
<hej> within a week or so of moving all my data to this array
<hej> the non-redundant drive I had it stored on died
<szakulec> I believe it should work as long as you have RAID set up (I don't have any experience in working with RAID)
<szakulec> although I should inform you that NTFS read/writing is very solid and reliable now
<hej> hmm
<hej> that is good to hear
<hej> though I'm not going to reformat those drives at this point
<szakulec> obviously
<szakulec> but do check out NTFS-3G at some point so you can see if it's right for you
<hej> is anybody here fairly proficient with grub?
<hej> I need to add my Vista installation on sda2 to my list of boot choices
<Ketrel> hej, is it on the first partition of sda2?
<hej> it is on the second partition of sda
<hej> kubuntu is on sda1
<bittin> hej: hej
<hej> I'm not swedish
<hej> the nick is coicidental
<hej> I also do not understand any swedish, aside from "hej"
<bittin> haha ok iam a swede :D
<hej> bittin: hello
<hej> yes, I figured you were
<bittin> haha ok
<hej> I always found it quite interesting how much friendly and more excited swedes are on irc
<hej> friendlier
<bittin> haha to bad iam not master off grub then :(
<hej> me either
<Ketrel> hej: do you have something that's not working or are you trying to add it fresh
<hej> ketrei: the kubuntu installation never gave me any options for configuring grub
<hej> and as it is, the default setup did not include anything but my kubuntu partition
<Ketrel> If I understand your drive layout, try this
<Ketrel> title	Vista
<Ketrel> rootnoverify (hd0,1)
<Ketrel> makeactive
<Ketrel> chainloader +1
<hej> so I need to add an entry
<hej> ok
<Ketrel> (there's a tab between Title and vista)
<hej> yes that is probably accurate
<hej> yeah, I just needed the general commands
<hej> thanks
<hej> I can do that from the grub command prompt, or just add that directly to a config file
<Ketrel> it gets more complicated when the OSes are on different drives, but that hopefully will work since they're on the same drive
<hej> yeah I've tried in the past to boot secondary drives
<hej> I can't remember if I ever got it to work or not, that was ages ago
<se7en> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> what ups
<ubuntu_> is kde still going to support the older versions cause there are some things that I do not like about the new kde 4 version
<ubuntu_> like the layout for system settings
<ubuntu_> I like the old layout better
<ubuntu_> for kcontrol
<ubuntu_> is their a way to change it to the old look
<ubuntu_> like this http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/ultimalive/kcontrol.jpg
<ubuntu_> it is one of the only things that bothers me with the new version
<ubuntu_> ?
<se7en> ubuntu_: kde4 is imho not usable ... use kde3 for now
<ubuntu_> is kde still supporting older version?
<ubuntu_> or are they just going to support kde 4 now
<ubuntu_> for updates and what not
<se7en> kde4 is far away form being stabe ... so yes kde3 is still supported for a while ...
<Jucato> ubuntu_: there's talk of a 3.5.10 release soon.
<Jucato> se7en: actually that's not entirely true
<ubuntu_> cool
<Jucato> as far as KDE is concerned. KDE 4 is the stable release (but not complete, 2 different things), while KDE 3 is a sort of legacy release
<ubuntu_> kde4 is stable
<Jucato> there may or may not be future maintenance releases for KDE 3. nothing's definite
<ubuntu_> I like kde4
<ubuntu_> their are just some things that I do not like about it
<ubuntu_> I like the widgets
<se7en> like i said will be supported for a while ...
<ubuntu_> and the oxygen theme
<ubuntu_> like domino for theme too
<se7en> last time i checked it was bearly usable but this is also a while ago ... might have changed ... but i need my box to work
<Jucato> ask the domino guy to port it to KDE 4
<Jucato> (but oxygen is lovely :P)
<Jucato> se7en: you know you can have both KDE 3 and KDE 4 installed right? :)
<se7en> Jucato: yes i know ... thanks
<ubuntu_> domino, crystal cursor, crystal icons project, kwin windows decorations = bad a@# machine
<Jucato> (ew.. crystal...)
<ubuntu_> crystal kicks but
<ubuntu_> butt
<Jucato> oh well.. art is the hardest thing to "standardize". to each his own
<ubuntu_> crystal cursor is cool I like the blue theme
<ubuntu_> thats what linux is all about being able to modifty it to ones own need or likeness
<ubuntu_> theses are the icons I am talking about so not to confuse with other icons http://www.everaldo.com/crystal/?action=downloads
<ubuntu_> domino has a port for kde4
<ubuntu_> o wait no domino port must be confused with another project
<ubuntu_> it any ones interested I translated this login theme to english http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Cybertron-login?content=30553
<ubuntu_> I haven't uploaded it yet thought
<ubuntu_> I think I should ask the author first
<ubuntu_> the preview will still be in portuguese
<ubuntu_> though
<ubuntu_> just the login screen with be in english
<ubuntu_> it is easy to do though I just edited the config files for the login theme
<shaffy> can anyone point me to a resource that tutorials an installation of a scanner (in 8.04 preferably)?  i have a hp scanjet 3670, if it makes any difference.
<se7en> ubuntu_: do it yourself all you have to do is edit the .xml file and change the italian words to english or whaterver ...
<ubuntu_> thats what I did
<ubuntu_> it was in portuguese
<se7en> so ...
<ubuntu_> I brought it up to see if any one was interested in me uploading the translated version that I translated
<se7en> oh ok
<sparr_> kde control center keyboard settings show repeat on, ive done "xset r on", and i still have no keyboard repeat.  what can i try next?
<ubuntu_> scanner tutorial t any ones interested I translated this login theme to english http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Cybertron-login?content=30553
<ubuntu_> whoops
<ubuntu_> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialScanners.html
<ubuntu_> shaffy: they might have some info on scanners at http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/Main_Page here is a tutorial for scanners with linux
<ubuntu_> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialScanners.html
<pagan0ne> quick question, i just installed the hibernation script, and i want to make it so any user can run it w/o roots password, how can i allow this?
<ubuntu_> reinstall it with fakeroot makebe
<ubuntu_> maybe
<ubuntu_> that might do it
<pagan0ne> ubuntu_: you talkin 2 me?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ChuckFu> I installed Kubuntu 7.04 and have upgraded to 8.04 now, in thte beginning the system ran like lightening now it is sloooooowwwwww, any reported problems
<pagan0ne> ubuntu_: i was kinda hoping for a way just to allow a single program to launch w/ root privlages w/o having to give it roots password
<Tann> I messed up KDE4 because I changed settings for graphics that my card can't handle. How can i change this setting back fomr kde3?
<Tann> or, I enabeld them rather
<ubuntu_> I have no idea
<malik_> how do i add more than one time zone to system clock in kde4 kubuntu 8.04?
<malik_> !clock
<ubottu> Factoid clock not found
<charles__> chuckfu:  Do you have top installed?
<ChuckFu> don't think so, if so I did not install it on purpose
<charles__> top is a little command line program that will list all currently running processes and show you what is using resources
<ubuntu_> top should be installed
<ChuckFu> how would I start and use it
<charles__> open Konsole
<charles__> then just type the word top
<ubuntu_> just type in top and press enter
<ChuckFu> slooooooowwww going there
<ChuckFu> ok got it
<charles__> there is a column that says PU and another that says %MEM, it should show you in there what is eating all your resources
<charles__> PU
<ubuntu_> process id
<charles__> heh, I was trying to say percent CPU
<charles__> my IRC fu is weak
<ubuntu_> PID
<ChuckFu> got you
<malik_> how do i add more than one time zone to system clock in kde4 kubuntu 8.04?
<ChuckFu> root pull 22% sometimes
<charles__> what about MEM?
<ubuntu_> I don't think you can add more than one time zone
<ChuckFu> around 3.7
<charles__> you may have a problem where a process is eating all your RAM and you're swapping all the time
<ChuckFu> how do I fix that
<ubuntu_> kill
<ChuckFu> when I type here it goes to 59%
<charles__> well, for root I wouldn't recommend killing it
<ChuckFu> root that is
<ubuntu_> kill processidhere
<ElecNinja> Oh, does anyone know if it'll be possible to use kmenu in KDE 4?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> right click add
<ubuntu_> ElecNinja:
<ubuntu_> on the panel
<ElecNinja> It's okay, I'm just wondering if it's possible.
<ChuckFu> irc.freenode.ne
<ChuckFu> top - 20:48:16 up 16:36,  1 user,  load average: 0.33, 0.46, 0.43
<ChuckFu> Tasks: 103 total,   2 running, 101 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<ChuckFu> Cpu(s): 12.6%us, 16.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 70.4%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<ChuckFu> Mem:   2075760k total,   633304k used,  1442456k free,    38252k buffers
<ChuckFu> Swap:  6080560k total,        0k used,  6080560k free,   345068k cached
<ChuckFu> is there a place you would rather have this kind of info displayed
<charles__> ChuckFu: easy on the flood, but it looks like you have plenty of processor and mem
<dsmith_> kde4 is sooo different
<dsmith_> is it stable now?
<charles__> ChuckFu, what kind of video acceleration do you have?
<ChuckFu> where do I go to find that out
<ubuntu_> ElecNinja: yes it is possible
<ubuntu_> ElecNinja: you add the applet to the panel then remove the other applet so that you just have kmenu
<ferfactor> ey i have a problem but i don't have a good english, so i hope that one kubuntuser can help me in spanish please
<ubuntu_> no conpreday
<se7en> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Tann> I messed up KDE4 because I enabled settings for graphics that my card can't handle. How can i change this setting back fomr kde3?
<ubuntu_> mi fari esperanto
<charles__> ChuckFu, go to Hardware Drivers and see if you have a restricted video card
<ferfactor> ok si planteo mi problema en ingles me podrán auxiliar supongo vd?
<ubuntu_> mi paroli Esperanto
<charles__> ChuckFu, Hardware Drivers is under System
<ubuntu_> fari vi paroli Esperanto?
<ferfactor> which is tje main difference betwen compiz engine and compiz KDE???
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> no cule
<ubuntu_> blues clues
<ElecNinja> Thakns ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> you are welcome
<charles__> compiz engine was written primarily for Gnome, whereas the compiz KDE is designed to work a little better for KDE
<charles__> ChuckFu, you still there?
<ChuckFu> yes still looking
<ubuntu_> ElecNinja: you might want to drag the icon to where you want it because when I add the applet in kde4 it added it at the end and I was not able to move it like you can in kde 3
<charles__> ChuckFu, another way is to just type lcpci in Konsole and find your video hardware in there
<charles__> lspci
<charles__> sorry
<ChuckFu> it is just soooooo slow
<charles__> no worries
<shaffy> thanks for the URLs ubuntu.
<ElecNinja> ubuntu>: Wow, that's pretty odd. Thanks for the tip. Though I'm not going to use KDE 4 for quite a while.
<shaffy> :)
<ubuntu_> ChuckFu: maybe someone hacked into your system and is using it as a pr0n node
<charles__> that's not far fetched either
<charles__> strong passwords are a must
<ChuckFu> hahahah not funny lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> ChuckFu: if they are, i have first dibs on any good stuff
<ubuntu_> ChuckFu: you can use tools like tiger, chkrookit, rkhunter, and systraq to check if someone has
<ChuckFu> says command not found
<charles__> lspci?
<se7en> lspci | grep -i vga
<ubuntu_> grep is a cool command
<ubuntu_> so is wget
<charles__> yes they are
<ChuckFu> A compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] rev  01
<charles__> the command line is fun when you get to be close friends with it
<charles__> Radeon.....
<ChuckFu> it was working find until I upgraded to 8.04
<charles__> do you know if you tried enable AIGLIX?
<ChuckFu> no I have not tried that
<charles__> sorry, fglrx
<charles__> that's the 3d drivers for ATI cards
<ChuckFu> hay wait I may have tried
<ubuntu_> you could try mesa3d
<charles__> by the look of things something is making X dog slow for you
<Daisuke-Laptop> ubuntu_: enough about that - he wants *actual* 3d performance.
<flaccid> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<charles__> since your processor isn't being eaten and you had plenty for free RAM
<ChuckFu> I don't need 3d how do I disable it
<charles__> you're using KDE3?
<ubuntu_> https://launchpad.net/~madman2k/+archive if you want you could use mesa3d from here
<ubuntu_> I use it and
<ubuntu_> I am able to play 3d games
<ubuntu_> but it is not as good fglrx
<ubuntu_> but it's open source so if you prefer open source use mesa with the oss ati drivers
<ChuckFu> hummm  still lookingg around
<charles__> if you want, just go to the start menu, then up to system settings
<charles__> when you get there go to monitor and display
<charles__> click administrator mode
<charles__> then go to the hardware tab
<charles__> go the the Graphics card and click the configure button
<ChuckFu> ok lets try this for size
<charles__> select the standard driver
<charles__> another option that you have is to type sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<charles__> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<charles__> answer the questions and then ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<charles__> that's more risky though if you don't do it right
<charles__> I've borked my system before doing that
<ubuntu_> how is matrox for 3d acceleration
<charles__> fine if you don't want to play a lot of really 3d intensive games
<charles__> about on par with intel graphics
<charles__> I hope ChuckFu is ok, I would hate to sour him on linux if he's new to it
<charles__> I will say that I had more trouble with my computer when I upgraded, so a clean install did the trick
<charles__> oop, if he comes back I'm away for a few
<charles__> shhh everyone the baby is sleeping
<hsystemx> ok ...
<charles__> joke, not too much going on right at the minute
<ElecNinja> Okay , I have a question. Why is it that in Kubuntu, all of my ram is used all the time?
<charles__> buffers and cache
<charles__> kde caches apps that you use
<Daisuke-Laptop> it's freed up as it's needed
<charles__> as well as accounts
<ElecNinja> I see.
<charles__> for instance log in when you first start the computer and it'll be slower than if you log out and log back in
<ElecNinja> Yeah.
<ElecNinja> Okay, next question. Though this is probably due to the nature of the transfer. Whenever I trasfer a large size folder or a number of large sized folders, in the Gigabyte range, my comp slows down quite a bit.
<ElecNinja> Using dolphin
<ElecNinja> Not sure about konqueror.
<charles__> what filesystems are you transferring to and from?
<charles__> also, when you do that it increases the random access of the hdd which will slow it down
<charles__> fuse also requires a good bit of resources sometimes
<ElecNinja> It's usually an ext3 partition on my comp to an external HDD of the same fs
<charles__> it's probably the system negotiating with USB and also as I said a minute ago your random reads increase
<charles__> those make hdd access slower
<ElecNinja> I see, but it's the whole computer that gets affected. Not just the speed of transfer. It's that when switching to another program, it takes more than ten times as long as it usually would.
<charles__> well when you transfer via USB it has to go through the RAM instead of riding the system bus
<jose> hola
<jose> como estan
<ElecNinja> Ah
<charles__> all that data goes into the RAM then into the drive
<ElecNinja> I see.
<jose> hola
<jose> que mas
<charles__> keep shooting I'll be here till the baby is good and asleep
<ElecNinja> hola jose.
<crashhandler>  how to hide small icon beside the application names on kmenu?anyone knows?
<charles__> all of them?
<crashhandler> charles__ if you are asking me,the answer is yes
<charles__> not something that I've done before, but if you right click on the Big K and go to Menu Editor it may be in there
<crashhandler> :s
<ElecNinja> It isn't
<charles__> nope, I just looked
<charles__> another way is to delete the icons from their directory, but I can't remember where that is off hand
<crashhandler> owh.
<Danger_XXX> Hi
<Danger_XXX> SOS......SOS
<Danger_XXX> I need help
<charles__> well spill it!
<charles__> crashhandler:  KDE does have a central directory where all the icons are stored
<Danger_XXX> I could not find Kubuntu in my country..in sale..I have low speed connection-dial-up...however, I need Kubuntu..what to do)))
<crashhandler> ic...and what is 'show side image' in kde panel configuration?
<charles__> I think that they can send it to you via mail
<flaccid> Danger_XXX: bittorrent
<charles__> he had dial up flaccid, it would take weeks
<crashhandler> nothing change in my menu whether i tick 'show side image' or not
<crashhandler> it is located inside kde panel>menu
<flaccid> charles__: what other options are there
<charles__> crashhandler, dunno I'm new to KDE more of an old school motif, Gnome guy
<Danger_XXX> bittorrent unfortunately doesnt have needed speed
<flaccid> Danger_XXX: buy it outside of your country
<flaccid> or wait for shipit
<flaccid> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<charles__> flaccid, you can order them via mail I believe.  Another way is to go to distrowatch.org there is a link there somewhere to have them make and send you distros
<Danger_XXX> ubottu	big thanks...i'll try
<ubottu> Danger_XXX: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaccid> yeah well lots of sources around the world to mail order it
<Danger_XXX> by the way last year I said to my friend to buy Ubuntu in US but he could not find it in sale
<charles__> Danger, heh they don't really sell it.  You can sell it, but I've never seen it for sale
<charles__> Danger if you have a friend that visits the states again and you want him to grab linux distros
<charles__> just have him find the linux user group in that city and they'll be all to happy to help him out
<Danger_XXX>  :D
<Danger_XXX> ok charles__
<charles__> but as the bot said ShipIt and http://distrowatch.org should be able to help
<charles__> http://www.osdisc.com
<charles__> you can buy them worldwide there
<Danger_XXX> thanks
<charles__> no problem
<charles__> happy to help
<charles__> Any questions about it before you install?
<Danger_XXX> I have installed UBUNTU , problem was in creating unix type partitions
<Danger_XXX> I had window preinstalled
<charles__> ahhh, and you wanted to partition up the drive?
<Danger_XXX> yeah
<charles__> it's usually pretty painless Gparted handles it pretty well
<charles__> what kind of trouble did you have?
<Danger_XXX> for instance I have C and D local drives..how to convert C to unix partition?
<charles__> the whole drive?
<Danger_XXX> yes
<charles__> in windows format the drive
<charles__> then when you boot into the live cd and you get to the partition editor
<charles__> you go to manual and choose that disk to be formatted, then set its mount point to /
<Danger_XXX> is there any third part aplication through which we can manage both Windows and Unix partitions?
<charles__> there is a Gparted live cd that can do that
<charles__> the live cd in ubuntu can do it as well in manual mode
<Danger_XXX> is it free? I mean Gparted live cd
<flaccid> qtparted is fine, no?
<charles__> yes it's free
<charles__> qtparted is pretty much the same
<flaccid> yeah
<charles__> Gparted is built on GTK and Qtpared is built on the QT libs
<flaccid> since we are in kubuntu here and not ubuntu..
<flaccid> ah but he is on ubuntu heh
<charles__> yep
<charles__> not that it really matters though
<charles__> they both work well with eachother these days
<dontbugme> hey
<charles__> sorry don't want to bug you
<charles__> :)
<dontbugme> heheh
 * NightBird bugs dojonet__
 * NightBird retargets his bugging to target dontbugme
 * NightBird also shakes his fist at tab autocomplete
 * dontbugme was bugged once and switched to this handle
<dontbugme> hehe
<NightBird> like someone filed a bug report?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i'm trying to resize (shrink) an ext3 partition using parted but it tells me that an incompatible feature is enabled. dumpe2fs list these features enabled: has_journal resize_inode dir_index filetype sparse_super large_file. anyone know how to go about this?
 * NightBird sleeps
<dontbugme> night....
<dontbugme> crap....brb :(*
<murph> hey, what package is /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc in? i seem to have deleted mine.
<dark> what up
<wers> how do i install hardy kde4 remix on my Ubuntu hardy install?
<dark> if you have enough disc space you could split the partition and install it
<dark> I recommend using parted magic for partitioning your hard drive
<Daisuke_Ido> dark: that's the most pointless idea ever, i'm sorry.
<BonesolTeraDyne> wers: 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop' will get you the KDE4 desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> wers: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> wers: then choose kde4 at login
<wers> that wont install kdm for me, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> wers: it will, but it will ask if you want to use gdm or kdm
<wers> okay :)
<scott__> Hey, I am trying to connect to both the internet across a usb wireless card and my external hardrive across an ethernet cable but the network mananger won"t let me connect to both at the same time. does anyone have any ideas of how i can do this?
<wers> are you guys using kde4 or is it still too unstable for you? :)
<scott__> that is what i have
<Daisuke_Ido> wers: personally, a little unstable for me, but #kubuntu-kde4 is a good place to discuss it
<dark> is firefox beta 3 using konquerors khtml?
<flaccid> um i don't think so
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox has never used khtml
<BonesolTeraDyne> dark: Firefox always uses the Gecko engine.
<flaccid> Gecko/2008050509 Firefox/3.0b5
<dark> o
<dark> why is it that the search buttons look just like the ones when I use konqueror
<dark> before it was not like that
<BonesolTeraDyne> dark: sounds like a Theme thing. Maybe it's using the Crystal theme.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, that's a new feature in ff3
 * BonesolTeraDyne only uses SeaMonkey
<Daisuke_Ido> instead of its own "widgets" like buttons and such, it now uses native styles
<flaccid> dark: its in system settings i believe - whether gtk uses style from kde or not
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: that's firefox's thing, not kde's, but it can be turned off in firefox if he chooses
<flaccid> thats what im saying
<flaccid> but the feature is not firefox' thing
<dark> it says that my theme is IceWeasel
<Daisuke_Ido> it is, it's new in FF3
<dark> which is what debian names firefox
<flaccid> im talking about gtk styles and fonts in system settings?
<dark> that probably happened becuase I just had debian installed with the /home being on it's own partition
<jckffyi> dose any one know how to properly use the ln command, I have the man page open, but I honestly cannot figure out how to link two directories togather with ln -s, I have tried ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/link and also the opposite of that, neither work.
<dark> but now I am using kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm talking about FF's recent move to using native system styles on webpages rather than plain old boring buttons and dropdowns
<dark> o I see
<alexbobp> I have alsa installed, but I still can't play audio from multiple programs at once, and any time flash gets ahold of my audio hardware I can't play audio until I reboot.  How do I make sure my sound servers are running properly?
<Daisuke_Ido> it was a move implemented in FF3 to improve the integrated look
<flaccid> that was possible before ff3
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's default in FF3, which is why people are noticing it now
<dark> I see
<flaccid> and is different in kde3 and kde4 however
<dark> yeah I am using kde3
<flaccid> yep
<dark> so how do you go to system to system without problems when having home on it's own partition
<dark> I had a link for it but I have lost it
<flaccid> you might want to fix up /home ?
<dark> that's it
<dark> I like it so far all my themes are the same and my bookmarks are in firefox
<dark> so I do not have to waste time and put them all back
<flaccid> well what is the actual problem
<dark> nothing so far
<flaccid> ok, so put /home in fstab.. ?
<dark> it is
<flaccid> then what is the problem
<jckffyi> how do I use ln?
<jckffyi> the man page doesn't help
<flaccid> !symlink | jckffyi
<ubottu> jckffyi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flaccid> like ln -s /path/to/link/to ./newsymlinkname
<dark> the command line can seem complicated at first but
<flaccid> and the man page is fine :)
<dark> Simplicity = Limitations
<dark> Complexity = Capabilities
<flaccid> ah ok then
<calcmandan> how does one register an account on this channel?
<calcmandan> /?
<jckffyi> yeah, that worked, thanks, the man page sucks.
<jckffyi> thanks!
<dark> it is not the channel you register too it is the server
<BonesolTeraDyne> !register | calcmandan
<ubottu> calcmandan: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<tarragon> I am having terrible trouble installing Hardy or Gutsy. Feisty runs fine. New install always dies at 39% with I/O error. I have changed the HD, RAM, DVD but still no help. Is there a md5sum so I can check the media?
<calcmandan> it happened to me too.
<jussi01> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<calcmandan> i just made a new disc.
<flaccid> !alternate | tarragon
<ubottu> tarragon: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<tarragon> Thanks I will try that tonight. I did install, but it was Gutsy Ubuntu (30 minutes), then upgrade to Hardy (three hours) then kubuntu desktop another 40 minutes. It is wonderful but I would like to make it easier should I need to rebuild.
<genii> Any way to find out subpartition data of sda2 for instance from an dd image of sda?
 * genii contemplates a makedev sda
<crashhandler> is there any ways to customize kde kickoff menu?
<Daisuke_Ido> kde4?
<Daisuke_Ido> (i would hope - i can't imagine anyone using it willingly)
<s0urse> hi guys, anyone around can help me out with dual monitors?
<madberry> s0urse ican try
<yao_ziyua1> does anyone notice that kdesu <command> will use a default kde style that differs from yours? how do i change this system default kde style?
<s0urse> madberry thanks
<s0urse> i have a nvidia 7600gt
<madberry> k
<s0urse> kubuntu recognizes one monitor beautifully and uses the correct resolution (1280x1024)
<s0urse> the other monitor it says <unknown> and that monitor is showing all sorts of colors and stuff flying through the screen
<s0urse> i tried using envyng to install drivers but it keeps giving an api error
<madberry> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<s0urse> 8.04
<madberry> what is the exact text of the error?
<s0urse> let me get that for you
<madberry> k
<s0urse> the error in envy right?
<madberry> yep
<anhnguyen> Hi
<s0urse> Future Warning: got API not stable yet
<yao_ziyua1> ﻿i see how now. kdesu systemsettings
<madberry> ok that's this bug
<s0urse> wanring.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<madberry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/envyng-core/+bug/221723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221723 in envyng-core "Envyng fails due to error msg about unstable apt" [Undecided,In progress]
<madberry> please post the output of sudo aptitude search nvidia
<anhnguyen> Does Acetone CD/DVD simulator still work on hardy?
<madberry> anhnguyen don'y know did you try it?
<anhnguyen> Yes, but it's not functional in my case.
<anhnguyen> I don't know why...
<s0urse> k im reading through this thread
<s0urse> get that to you in a sec
<madberry> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<madberry> please use the url above
<madberry> to paste the output
<madberry> anhnguyen what doesn't it do?
<anhnguyen> Its ISO mounting function doesn't seem to work properly all the time.
<anhnguyen> Sometimes, I can mount, but sometimes I can't.
<anhnguyen> On Gutsy, I can do it all the time.
<anhnguyen> Additionally, my laptop is TOSHIBA (Dual Core - 2310 chipset of Intel).
<s0urse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13616
<anhnguyen> Is that possibly a kind of compatibility problem?
<madberry> did you use sudo envyng -t to install ?
<s0urse> no i just used apt
<madberry> ok try this in terminal sudo envyng -g
<s0urse> k
<flaccid> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<flaccid> :)
<s0urse> need to install envy-gtk
<madberry> are ok type sudo apt-get install envy-gtk
<flaccid> why would you need to do that?
<s0urse> installing now
<madberry> are you running kubuntu?
<s0urse> yup
<s0urse> looks like were in business
<madberry> mmm
<s0urse> its actually doing something now
<madberry> ok
<flaccid> hardware drivers/restricted manager is fine and if not do it via cli
<Daisuke_Ido> gah!
<frybye> Hi - one for the HW gurus.. I am in the process of buying a new box with an "el cheapo" msi K9N6SGM-V M-board and I notice on the support page of the manuf. that this m-board does not support win98/ME for chipset reasons - could that also indicate probs with kubuntu??
<Daisuke_Ido> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Daisuke_Ido> certainly better than it used to be :)
<s0urse> k im restarting
<frybye> morgen flaccid... good to c u again...
<madberry> k
<flaccid> howdy
<madberry> frybye google doesn't suggest any problems
<s0urse> k i restarted and now its just sitting at the black screen with the login
<s0urse> screen flickered a few times
<frybye> madberry: doooh - I must confess I had not googled it - thought the problem was too detailed for google to help much... should have tried though...
<madberry> ok
<s0urse> but im stuck here
<madberry> stuck why/
<madberry> ?
<s0urse> well not really stuck
<s0urse> but ya, im at a black screen
<flaccid> s0urse: reconfigure xorg.conf to use vesa then remove all nvidia packages and use hardware drivers / restricted manager
<s0urse> with the login prompt
<s0urse> k i need to google that stuff. brb
<flaccid> s0urse: login and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<madberry> what flaccid sai lol
<madberry> said*
<flaccid> i mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flaccid> select vesa then do the driver through the gui
<flaccid> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start to start login screen after the reconfigure
<s0urse> kool thanks
<flaccid> np
<madberry> flaccid thanks for taking over gotta go take a shower....
<flaccid> k
<frybye> madberry: I read that that m-board supports 2 x sata hdisks.. eh I take it that in fact one could be a hd and the other a sata cd/dvd optical drive or...?
<s0urse> didnt see an option for vesa
<frybye> still - this is more the problem of the store.. they claim to do a function check...
<flaccid> s0urse: ok pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then change driver to "vesa" in there
<flaccid> sorry sudo pico..
<s0urse> kk
<madberry> frybye i think you're right
<frybye> madberry: we shall see- cant wait to get my hands on it - next tue/weds..
<madberry> let me know lol
<s0urse> flacid: so instead of kbd in the inputdevice section i change it to vesa
<frybye> have been dying to properly install hh but hasnt worked as a tri-boot with xp-vista-hh on my existing pc - and i need a second one anyhow - so now I can try hh -and- save a loada cash for an op.system at the same time.. hehe
<flaccid> s0urse: in Section "device" -> driver
<s0urse> i have to create that line, theres nothing written there. all there is is Identified "configured video device"
<flaccid> np
<s0urse> now try to start again?
<flaccid> are you on kde3 ?
<s0urse> genious
<s0urse> i believe kde3, yes
<s0urse> k the screens are now cloning
<s0urse> which is a huge step forward
<flaccid> s0urse: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ct529> \list #kubuntu
<ct529> sorry wrong slah
<s0urse> flaccid: ok so now the screens are cloning. however in the hardware section it still says monitor#2 as <unknown> and when i try to change the setting on the first tab it wont let me apply it
<flaccid> s0urse: cloning? what are the things you are trying to achieve?
<s0urse> to get the 2 monitors working as an extended desktop
<s0urse> dual monitors
<flaccid> s0urse: what is your lspci | grep -i video?
<flaccid> what version of kubuntu
<s0urse> flaccid: 8.04
<s0urse> flaccid: just tried running that command you asked and nothing happened
<flaccid> oops i meant lspci | grep -i vga
<msowders> Has anyone been having this problem since they updated? Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations. its not only that I cant read my ntfs drive either. Or cdroms/floppies...
<flaccid> msowders: try #ubuntu
<msowders> thanks
<flaccid> np
<msowders> #ubuntu
<msowders> er
<s0urse> flaccid: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<flaccid> goto the menu and run hardware drivers, what does it say?
<flaccid> and i hope you removed the nvidia packages
<s0urse> in apt?
<flaccid> in system settings
<s0urse> or envy
<flaccid> you may need to sudo apt-get install restricted-manager-kde & kdesudo restricted-manager-kde &
<s0urse> im trying to make sure nvidia drivers are uninstalled, how would i do that
<flaccid> well im not sure how you got all those, i'll make a command to try and remove
<flaccid> s0urse: what is in restricted manager atm
<s0urse> flaccid:  just uninstalled the drivers from envy so its restarting. gimme 1 sec
<flaccid> k
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<s0urse> flaccid: k im back in, how do i check the restricted manager
<flaccid> one sec
<flaccid> s0urse: kdesudo jockey-kde
<s0urse> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)
<s0urse> has a box that says enabled with nothing checked
<s0urse> and says status - not in use
<flaccid> check it and press ok
<s0urse> k it did some things
<s0urse> i got a warning in the konsole that says WARNING: /sys/module/nvidia_new/drivers does not exist. cannot rebind nvidia_new driver
<flaccid> you will then need to restart. when was the last time you had dual going? was it on hardy and with the restricted driver?
<s0urse> no i had it going with ms vista
<s0urse> im a ms tech for a company
<s0urse> i know that inside and out
<s0urse> linux im learning and obviously know next to nothing
<flaccid> ok no worries. i think that might be just a warning, try the restart
<sec-info> who are you
<ActionParsnip> sec-info: very profound
<petgrill> hi i have a problem after installing ATI drivers on my kubuntu i can't logout and whenever i login the login sceen is lower resolution from the desktop can anyone help me plz?
<sec-info> qui etez vous
<ActionParsnip> !fr | sec-info
<ubottu> sec-info: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<flaccid> petgrill: which ati driver are you using and which kubuntu version?
<petgrill> flaccid: i am a newbie so can you plz tell me how i check that?
<petgrill> flaccid: i just installed em
<s0urse> flaccid: stuck back at the shell
<flaccid> s0urse: login and cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mneptok> sec-info: s/etez/etes/ ;)
<petgrill> flaccid: ati driver = 8.47.3
<flaccid> petgrill:  run grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf and let me know if ati,radeon or fglrx is in there
<s0urse> flaccid: server error: no screens found
<petgrill> fglrx
<s0urse> and a whole bunch of other stuff before that
<flaccid> s0urse: use more instaed of cat and then find why it failed
<petgrill> flaccid: fglrx
<flaccid> petgrill: and did you try to change the resolution in system settings?
<petgrill> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> petgrill: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<sec-info> comment vais je retrouver la version française
<flaccid> !fr | sec-info
<ubottu> sec-info: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<petgrill> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/d45c5cfe1
<flaccid> petgrill: can you paste the whole xorg.conf sorry
<s0urse> flaccid: one error is that it "failed to initialize nvidia kernel module! pleasure ensure that there is a supported NVIDIA gpu in this system and that the nvidia device files have been created properly."
<petgrill> flaccid: how do i open the whole thing?
<flaccid> petgrill: kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<s0urse> flaccid: and again at the end "screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"
<ActionParsnip> s0urse: what nvidia card do you have?
<s0urse> 7600gt
<ActionParsnip> s0urse: have you read:
<flaccid> s0urse: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia again please
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | s0urse
<ubottu> s0urse: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<plassa> Hi there! I wondered if you could give me some recommendations for analog dialup modems that work with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !HCL | plassa
<ubottu> plassa: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sec-info> comment installer une imprimante en reseau sur kubuntu
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: we just did that
<plassa> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<flaccid> sec-info: english only
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: ok man
<petgrill> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/d37f98c13
<ActionParsnip> plassa: i kicked him to tell you ;)
<s0urse> flaccid: ill have a look at that page tom. right now i gotta knock out. thanks for all the help!
<s0urse> ill prolly be back in the room tom night to continue this
<plassa> ActionParsnip oh sorry thanks - I always miss bots - too oput of practice with IRC :(
<flaccid> s0urse: well its seems to have failed making the kernel mod. you can try to load it manually with sudo depmod nvidia
<ActionParsnip> plassa: np, its cool
<flaccid> petgrill: which res do you want?
<flaccid> s0urse: hope you did reboo
<petgrill> flaccid:1280x1024
<s0urse> flaccid: says cant read module nvidia: no such file or directory
<s0urse> yup i rebooted
<plassa> To be honest I don't currently own a modem - but I just had a period of missing adsl for the first time in years and although by pure luck I had nothing needed doing - it got me thinking I really need an external modem for backup :)
<flaccid> s0urse: hardware drivers failed to do the kernel mod
<ActionParsnip> plassa: they can be useful :)
<flaccid> petgrill: were you using dual displays?
<plassa> Strange how we've come to rely on the internet SO Much in such a short space of time - that's quite worrying in a way
<s0urse> flaccid: kool. well thanks again for the support. ill pursue the kernel mod tommorow
<petgrill> flaccid: no only in xp long time ago
<ActionParsnip> plassa: lil bit, i use it at work then go out and have a laugh. kinda makes me wonder why i pay for www at home
<coder2> Hi there. After installing and evaluating xawtv I've decided to remove it because there is no way to set up channels except by providing the channel numbers manually. By mistake I've checked xawtv-libs also. But it uninstalled the whole X11 without any warning, including KDE and all the GUI apps. Looks like it is time to give up. Thanks to all who helped me there. I will try the next kubuntu release. Good bye.
<plassa> Anyway thanks I take it most of those listed will still have windows drivers too? Or do I need to buy two?
<ActionParsnip> erm, ok
<plassa> too even
<ActionParsnip> plassa: yeah they should have win32 drivers
<petgrill> flaccid: should i return back with generic drivers? where there was no problem?
<plassa> Thanks again seeya
<flaccid> [18:33] <flaccid> petgrill: were you using dual displays?
<petgrill> [11:34] <petgrill> flaccid: no only in xp long time ago
<flaccid> oh that was for that
<petgrill> :P
<flaccid> do you need it?
<petgrill> not at the moment but yes in the future
<flaccid> well we will try without first
<petgrill> what should i do?
<dfrey> I am trying to install kubuntu and windows XP in a dual-boot configuration.  I installed windows and it worked.  Then I installed kubuntu and that worked.  Then I tried to go back to windows and I got a blue screen on boot and the error message "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME".  What can I do?
<flaccid> petgrill: backup the xorg.conf and the overwrite it with this one: http://pastebin.com/m60e91d97 then restart X server from kdm after logging out to test
<petgrill> flaccid: how do i backup?
<flaccid> petgrill: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<se7en> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<flaccid> sorry: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<petgrill> flaccid and how do i add your pastebin? it doesnt let me save
<flaccid> !pastebin | petgrill
<ubottu> petgrill: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<petgrill> flaccid yes i took the index but i can't save it
<petgrill> flaccid: permition denied
<flaccid> i don't understand
<flaccid> to replace your xorg.conf edit it with kdesudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> need sudo/root to save
<petgrill> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/d72388e0d
<flaccid> hmm i keep doing that tonight
<flaccid> petgrill:  kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<petgrill> flaccid ok done it
<petgrill> flaccid: restart now?
<flaccid> now if it doesn't work. you have to goto ctrl+alt+f1 and login and then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> logout now to kdm and select restart x server from dropdown
<serenity> is there a ppa for the latest (beta) nvidia drivers?
<flaccid> serenity: i havnt not seen one but the ones from nvidia site work fine
<serenity> flaccid: they have a repo?
<flaccid> nah download the binary
<serenity> ah
<serenity> sry
<ct529> the new update seem to be broken, they have been broken since yesterday
<flaccid> which is probably just as many steps as using a repos..
<serenity> flaccid: do i need to have any extra package, or just run the script from nvidias site?
<serenity> or remove other packages, than the old driver?
<flaccid> serenity: need linux source/headers for your kernel version
<flaccid> afaik
<flaccid> remove nvidia driver if installed first ie. nvidia-glx/new/legacy
<petgrill> flaccid: it didn't worked i had to cp so i can get to login screen
<serenity> flaccid: did so, nvidia-common also?
<flaccid> petgrill: try it again, but when the login screen doesn't come up. run more /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see the problem
<petgrill> flaccid: it just stuck i couldn't do anything
<flaccid> petgrill: press ctrl+alt+f1 to go back to the tty
<petgrill> flaccid: i did that but nothing
<flaccid> great
<flaccid> lets try a more simple one
<petgrill> flaccid: i will bring back vesa drivers
<petgrill> flaccid where was no problem
<petgrill> flaccid: thanks for the help :)
<flaccid> except you diddn't get the desired resolution and couldnt change it
<flaccid> petgrill: probably wrong modelines for your monitor: http://pastebin.com/m4ae8a4c6
<petgrill> flaccid: i dont know but i am thinking never to buy ATI again... my 1st card burned and now i can't even have the compiz cube effect...(i get white cube of death)
<flaccid> im on ati atm on kde4 with desktop effects heh
<flaccid> well if people give up so easy then don't expect much
<kenshin> Nero is not burning the Kubuntu iso right. :(
<flaccid> kenshin: try InfraRecorder
<kenshin> I get file corruption error in the middle of the install.
<Choreboy> someone gave me a linksys wireless print server. It has a USB port, is it possible to use it to have a network external drive hooked up to it?
<raavi> Is there any option available to tell to synaptic not to remove the unused packages?
<flaccid> Choreboy: maybe, check the manual
<raavi> Since, I use some packages very seldom so, I need to keep all the packages for all the time.
<kenshin> flaccid, is it possible to run the ubuntu install from the harddisk?
<flaccid> not really
<flaccid> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<frybye> lag??
<Chrysalis> whats the difference between suns java, openjdk java, etc. . . i think i have like 5 installed and i still cant get java to work in konq on a 64bit kubuntu
<Balu> Hey guys, I'm having problems switching my display resolution in the new control panel. I can switch settings, but not apply/save them?
<Balu> (KDE4)
<hector> Hi. I've been using kde 3.9.5, and I have troubles to delete archives from other partition disk (dolphin need around 10 minutes to send to the trash big archives); Is it normal ??. Thanks
<flaccid> hector: i've had that before myself
<Chrysalis> i think it copies them over to the local disk trash
<hector> Chrysalis: I think that too, so, kubuntu can't send it directly to trash without copy it first to linux partition ?
<Chrysalis> i guess not if thats what it does
<Boohbah> hector: you have not been using kde 3.9.5
<hector> Chrysalis: ok, and....May I configure it (dolphin or other), to go faster ?
<hector> Boohbah: sorry, 3.5.9, Im newbie at kubuntu
<Chrysalis> you can straigt up delete it without sending to trash
<Chrysalis> i am a nubie too :P
<hector> Chrysalis: how ?
<Chrysalis> shift+delete if its the same as windows
<Chrysalis> havent treid
<hector> Im going to try it now
<ds187> shift+delete works fine here
<Chrysalis> ok then ;p
<hector> Ok, thanks :)
<Chrysalis> windows makes a hiden folder for trash on the drive you delete
<hector> well, like gnome do, isn't it?
<Chrysalis> i dont think so, gnome copes over to local trash too i think
<Chrysalis> i dont know ;/
<Chrysalis> actually i think you are right, gnome makes a .trash folder so probably doesnt have to cp
<hector> well, now I have a new problem, how can I see hidden archives with dolphin ??
<Chrysalis> under 'view' i guess?  or was it first page somewhere in preferences?  i am not on kde atm
<hector> Chrysalis: yep, but the archives I deleted doesn't appear now
<hector> Chrysalis: Are those archives directly deleted from the disk / partition ?
<Chrysalis> if you did shft+delete
<hector> ahm....Ok :) ; thank you very much :)
<hector> Bye all :)
<dru__> hey guys, im trying to find a way to download from an ftp site, where there are a few ftp tutorials on uploading to the server. unfortunatly these are for windoze systems, so i wanted to know if there is a good kubuntu variant for ftp uploading that i can use also perhaps for downloading from the ftp site
<dru__> .
<dru__> tecinically i think i shouldnt be actually finding these things, however ftp seems easy enough to crack...any ideas on where i should start...the items that im trying to download are streamed froma radio site. so i basicly want to have that content on my server instead of having to listen to a stream
<makdaknife> dru__: konqueror is perfectly good at handling ftp
<dru__> oh okay ... i see
<dru__> what is then : coffecup , composer , cuteftp, microsoft publisher, or ws_ftp
<dru__> are these not specific ftp handlers?
<ds187> ftp-clients and/or prograsmms with integrated ftp-clients
<makdaknife> ^^
<dru__> does kubuntu have such an application?
<ds187> if you are searching for a good old ftp-client for kde, give kasablanca a try. i like it
<makdaknife> konqueror is perfect for kde
<dru__> okay thanks ds187
<dru__> ill give it a google
<Chrysalis> you dont need one of those programs to download from ftp
<dru__> what should i use then
<dru__> i am assuming that the owner of the site would prefer listener to have acess only to the stream
<dru__> also
<dru__> the site seems to allow uploads
<dru__> however downloading my be another issue
<dru__> the whole point of my doing this is to find the location of the actual content instead of just the "maped" streams
<dru__> downloading isnt such a problem, just actually finding it is...thats the reason why id follow their ...tutorials on the subject
<flaccid> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.90.0-1 (hardy), package size 3112 kB, installed size 8900 kB
<thomas_> i got some difficulties setting up an external monitor (on hardy with a mobility radeon 9000) can somebody help me there?
<dru__> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<makdaknife> thomas_: what is the problem?
<thomas_> i just do not get it working
<thomas_> first i tried setting up through systemsettings
<thomas_> but it says always that xorg settings do not work
<thomas_> then i tried the ati drivers but i need a driver earlier then 8.30
<makdaknife> thomas_: what is not working? are you trying to get a specific resolution?
<netshark> hi yall
<thomas_> no i do not even get anything displayed on the monitor
<netshark> guys am using the compiz 3d effects
<netshark> sometimes some programs turn into black & white
<netshark> how can i return the color to these programs ?
<thomas_> it worked on edgy together with the ati driver, but on hardy the old drivers are not supported anymore
<makdaknife> thomas_: I don't use ATI stuff, so I'm not sure about driver status or anything... but I guess you could build modules if ATI supplies the driver on their site
<thomas_> hm, i got some old driver from ati and tried to install it according to http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<thomas_> but... on running the driver installer i just get: Requested package is not supported.
<makdaknife> :-(
<flaccid> thomas_: you can do it with the xorg free driver easily
<thomas_> hm, ok what would i have to do?
<flaccid> check xrandr -q
<thomas_> tried that
<flaccid> with which driver
<thomas_> the extrenal monitor shows up at dvi-0
<thomas_> i do not really know
<flaccid> so there are two in there?
<thomas_> fglrxinfo says mesa something as driver...
<thomas_> two monitors?
<thomas_> no its even three what i do not really understand
<flaccid> fglrx is not the xorg free driver, thats the restricted
<flaccid> pastebin it for me and i'll see if we can get it going with a command
<thomas_> pastebin means?
<flaccid> !pasetbin | thomas_
<ubottu> Factoid pasetbin not found
<flaccid> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<thomas_> ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13636/
<flaccid> dvi and lcd is connected in use atm?
<thomas_> they are connected
<flaccid> what do you need to change
<thomas_> but i can only use lcd
<thomas_> dvi does not display anything
<flaccid> might need a larger virtual size
<flaccid> pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> so the 2 in question are the dvi and the lcd (lvds) ?
<flaccid> dvi aint working?
<netshark> anyone here got expirenece with amarok please ?
<netshark> i wanna know how to change the sorting from artist to album in iPod :/
<flaccid> what side is the dvi on in relation to the lcd as well please
<thomas_> xorg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13638/ (this is after i had to run a repair on it)
<thomas_> on the right hand at the moment
<flaccid> thomas_: xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output DVI --auto --right-of LVDS
<flaccid> let us know what that does
<thomas_> but actually i would like to use it as only device
<thomas_> i already tried that with xrandr but it does not show any effect
<dontbugme> morning ...
<flaccid> thomas_: xrandr --output DVI 1600x1200
<flaccid> ooops xrandr --output DVI --mode 1600x1200
<thomas_> ok last one comes back with: xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1200 (desired size 3000x1200)
<flaccid> ok sweet
<flaccid> lets set virtual size now
<flaccid> one sec
<flaccid> thomas_: what memory size is the video card?
<thomas_> hm let me check... i think it is 32 mb
<flaccid> !info krandrtray
<ubottu> Package krandrtray does not exist in hardy
<thomas_> jep it is 32mb
<flaccid> i think thats native nw. thomas_ you can play with krandrtray command as well
<flaccid> thomas_: backup xorg.conf and then replace it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/13640/
<flaccid> then you should be able to do it. just note you don't have enough video memory to do 2 large resolutions
<flaccid> if it doesn't like that virtual size you might have to come down to 1920 x 1200
<thomas_> do i have to restart xserver?
<flaccid> yep
<dru__> under which repository would i find "hydra"
<thomas_> ok lets see...
<flaccid> !info hydra
<ubottu> Package hydra does not exist in hardy
<dru__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581458
<dru__> flaccid
<flaccid> dru__: no idea sorry
<flaccid> there is http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/
<dru__> yeah i found something here http://www.freshnet.org/debian/dapper/hydra/
<thomas_> nope know i do not even get anything on lvds...
<flaccid> check the log thomas_
<adamo> Hi guys. i have a question qbout wine and sXe injected. Does sXe work on wine or did someone start it?:)
<flaccid> !appdb | adam
<ubottu> adam: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<flaccid> ah well
<thomas_> log says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13642/
<flaccid> thomas_: is this when you ran the xorg.conf i gave you or the old one?
<thomas_> with the new one
<flaccid> so you get nothing with this one?
<thomas_> jep it flickers a couple of times and then it just displays some console style startup messages and nothing more happens
<flaccid> console startup style messages?
<raffa> ciao a tutti
<raffa> hi to everyone
<thomas_> i do not know how to describe that it is like: "bla bla [ok]"
<Areinu> When I alt-tab it just changes to next application without showing any dialog or anything and it's not too good actually. How do I change it?
<flaccid> what does it say?
<flaccid> can i suggest configuring the display in system settings now
<flaccid> there is no real errrs in the log. you could show the people in #xorg
<flaccid> but at the end it does RADEON(0): Total number of valid Screen mode(s) added: 0
<thomas_> that is what i tried and whatever i adjust... a test always says that that it will not work
<thomas_> looks strange indeed
<flaccid> (II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 2048x1200
<flaccid> (II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf
<flaccid> i don't know why its not picking up the virtual size in the config file
<osh_> Anyone know anything about this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-server/+bug/199050)? It's about vmware-server in hardy heron.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199050 in vmware-server "vmware-server is not available in hardy" [Undecided,New]
<thomas_> hm... i will trz in #xorg channel
<flaccid> thomas_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13644/
<Dr_willis> Its a bug that its not  available?
<flaccid> i put quotes in when i shouldn't have sorry thomas_
<thomas_> ok
<thomas_> lets give it another try... #xorg is not really alive ;-)
<flaccid> cool
<neofox> Hi leute habe ein problem! habe kubuntu frisch installiert.. aber als ich die auflösung eisntellen wollte und einmal neugestartet habe habe ich nurnoch ne auflösung von 640 * 480 verwenden was mach ich falsch??
<osh_> !de | neofox
<ubottu> neofox: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Areinu> Can anyone here help me with the problem described here? http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1659537#post1659537 Sorry it
<Areinu> 's at link, but it's too long to describe in 1 sentence XD
<__sourcemaker> how can I install a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<__sourcemaker> problem solved.... I will install windows XP for this system...
<flaccid> __sourcemaker: did you google
<flaccid> !wireless | __sourcemaker
<ubottu> __sourcemaker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> __sourcemaker: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=broadcom+BCM4318+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> __sourcemaker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738456
<__sourcemaker> flaccid: I am really messed up... first I had an wifi with a realtec chipset... which is not supported... now I have a new one... with should be supported... but i does not work... 4 days without success.... 2 minutes in windows XP :-)
<flaccid> __sourcemaker: complain to broadcom or read the above links
<__sourcemaker> flaccid: wlan on linux is always hacking... and not really productive...
<flaccid> __sourcemaker: these two in particular: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_[AirForce_One_54g] and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_[AirForce_One_54g]_(Native_Driver)
<flaccid> __sourcemaker: not when you choose a well supported chipset.
<flaccid> they work out of the box which is less than windows xp usually
<Dr_willis> Given the 'hacking' ive had to do on windows befor.....
<Dr_willis> my  BCM4318 worked with that fw cutter package to get the right firmware. - theres a newer driver for it under hardy, then  the older releases.
<Dr_willis> !find bcm
<ubottu> Found: libcman-dev, libcman2, abcm2ps, abcmidi, abcmidi-yaps (and 20 others)
<Dr_willis> !find bcm43
<ubottu> Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<__sourcemaker> Dr_willis: so... install the fwcutter and everthink should work well?
<Dr_willis> thats not the right package..  thats the old one.. Heh.. what is the new name
<Dr_willis> it did for me. Your Mileage may vary. dependng on the exact chipset.
<Dr_willis> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<Dr_willis> Thats the one.. b43-fwcutter
<__sourcemaker> Dr_willis: ok... last change for linux... I will try this...
<flaccid> __sourcemaker: you should be able to enable that one via hardware drivers/restricted manager
<flaccid> unless you run into this but there is a workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/202567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202567 in b43-fwcutter "restricted manager in hardy fails to install correct firmware b43-fwcutter - solution" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dr_willis> theres more to life then 'wireless'
<Dr_willis> I would say last chance for BROADCOM...
<mah_> hi cant brows with my konqueror how to solve this pls help
<thomas_> flaccid at least now there are some errors :-)
<thomas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13649/
<flaccid> thomas_: thats weird. at an EndSection to the end of the file on a new line
<flaccid> then run it again
<flaccid> or remove it
<marius__> :)
<flaccid> brb
<larsivi> how do I make kdm the default login manager again? after trying kde4 and uninstalling it, there is now _no_ default
<Pici> larsivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<mah__> hi cant brows with my konqueror how to solve this pls help
<larsivi> Pici: thanks!
<Dr_willis> mah__,  Ive seen others with that problem. I imagine its mentioned at the Kubuntu forums. But you will need to install some OTHEr browser to get to them. 'sudo apt-get install firefox' and  perhaps see if firefox works.
<Dr_willis> mah__ i think thers some issue with the knetwork manager stuff. But no idea on a fix.
<mah__> DR-willis thank u
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> after editing /etc/environment how can I commit my changeS?
<Dr_willis> well the changes are done.. Not sure what service to restart. gues sit depenss on what you hcanged
<Dragonath> maybe restart x server? I don't really know
<Dr_willis> I dont even know what /etc/enviroment is. :) or does
<venik> Can anyone help with USB connections?  THey seem flaky-- when I reboot, my USB mouse and keyboard are not seen by Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE4)
<Dr_willis> ive never needed to mess with it.
<dontbugme> me either
<ahmed> i want to ask when i make hibernate it should turn off the power completely am i right??? couse it didnt happen to me the power keep on what wrong with this
<venik> Also, why does kubuntu 8.04 fails ot remember to use Dolphin for opening a folder with a desktop icon?
<Dr_willis> I always disable dolphin. :)
<fain> ko staa
<mah_> can i install "kde4" under my kubu 7.10
<Dr_willis> I belive so mah_
<Dr_willis> but KDE4 is not worth messign with  for  Most people.
<Dr_willis> Its very lacking in features
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem with playback in Ardour, when i record it shows the "waveform" (i think thats what it is) and everything, so i know its actually recoding it, but it looks weird, http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9007/snapshot37cu7.png like that, and when i try to play it back i get no sound, even if i export it and try to play in something else. whats wrong here, and why does the "waveform" look like that? the grey and red
 * CubaCola is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<mah_> will i use "apt-get"
<Dr_willis> Yes.. thats how its done mah_  but kde4 is still very much a work in progreess.. if you want to test it out _ i suggest trying some kde4 live cd.
<nosrednaekim> Makuseru: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-studio
<mah_> its hard to get live cd in my country
<ahmed> i want to ask when i make hibernate it should turn off the power completely am i right??? couse it didnt happen to me the power keep on what wrong with this
<airmy> kde下怎么改root密码？
<Dr_willis> Theres the suspend to ram, and suspend to disk.. i dont rember which one is 'hibernate'
<nosrednaekim> disk...
<Dr_willis> I dont use either one. :) all that hibernate stuff has always been flakey for me.
<ahmed> it should cut off the power "that was in windows" but here the power keeps on as i make standby
<molecule> i can split the atom of a molecule
<ahmed> hibernate it should take every thing running in image file to disk and shut down when u back on it load all these stuff as it was before u shutdown
<frybye> ahmed: hibernate does not usually actually power-off the pc does it?
<ahmed> frybye: no it keeps power on for me
<frybye> ahmed: I would assume it just minimizes power usw...
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<frybye> so whats the problem.. under vista the power lamp on my pc blinks when it is asleep... (and sometimes it even wakes up again properly!  <grinn.>
<ahmed> frybye: i think minimise the power is standby when i use windose hipernate cut off the power and standby miimise the power
<frybye> ahmed:  - must admit you seem to know more than me...
<ahmed> frybye: ofcourse no maybe im wrong
<frybye> I never was so shure what (if any the difference in the two was suppose to be...) I nearly always shut down the pc when leaving for more than 30 mins or so - because the standbuy/hibernate or whatever tends not to wake up properly..
<frybye> still with a bit of luck I can use hardy a lot when my new pc is here in a week...
<ahmed> ok nevermind thanks fr your trying to help
<frybye> ahmed:  I think a logical explanation would be - standby - writes open apps and so on to the ram - and hibernate to the hard disk.. still has to be a bit of power on the cpu etc to start the thing again on wake up or..?
<frybye> ahmed:  afwahn...
<llutz> frybye: you can cut power completely when suspended to disk
<ahmed> frybye: thanks man r u arabic??
<frybye> llutz - but how does the pc know to not do a normal boot when restarting??
<ahmed> llutz: how to suspend??
<frybye> ahmed: la - Inglizi....
<ahmed> frybye: hahaaahaa i dont think so
<llutz> frybye: the os has to look for a hibernation file/partition
<frybye> as a 17yo then sent me to play "Crusader" - still - have to earn the mil. disability some how...
<llutz> frybye: former you used a grub option like "resume=/dev/sdXY" to tell the kernel where to look for
<frybye> llutz - and it does that normally when it boots - and on finding none does a regular start up or...? (one learns every day...heheh)
<llutz> frybye: that's how it should work
<frybye> i c
<frybye> on the other hand if 150 dollar - vista dosent do it right - how the heck should linux hehehe
<llutz> suspend with linux ... still crap in most cases
<frybye> at least here in DE we can buy a legal system builder vista h.p. for about that price.. some sane-minded german high-court judge ruled that not letting everybody buy s-builder soft was "discrimination!" good eh?
<Smegzor> I am just trying out KDE 3.5 having used Gnome for 6 months and I've found a WTF.  I added the system menu to my panel and if I click on home folder, it launches filelight.  WTF?  I don't want filelight, I want a file browser.  Where do I kick the system menu so that it launches a real file browser instead of that slow rubbish?
<ahmed> i'll make it shutdown and keep myself in safeside
<frybye> ahmed:  that is what I (and the rest of the universe I suspect..?) has been doing the last 25 years heheheh
<Smegzor> hmm..  actually I'll fix it be uninstalling filelight.
<Dr_willis> filelight? Hmm..
<nosrednaekim> that would be a default application issue
<ahmed> frybye: when linux will be free of proplems??
<frybye> ahmed:  you get a **perfect** version of linux the day you get your 27 virgins - right!?
<Smegzor> thats better.  now it opens nautilus
<frybye> - but I admit this is a wee bit o.topic... heheh
<ahmed> frybye: say it again in arabic i didnt get what u want to say
<frybye> mafisch - wa anna takalem schwei schwie arabie.. and this is an english tech channel...
<afeijo> hi all
<afeijo> its possible to use 2 network cards, with 2 links, balancing?
 * Dr_willis wonders when computers will be free of problems.
<frybye> ahmed:  you asked when do we get a linux free of problems.. and I answered you get a -perfect- version of linux along with the 27 virgins in paradise.. ok?
<makdaknife> afeijo: yes
<Dr_willis> When we get rid of all the users? :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<frybye> ok Pici... mia culpa
<afeijo> makaveli: its hard to do it?
<makdaknife> afeijo: no... have a look at http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/377
<makdaknife> afeijo: or google for routing multiple uplinks
<makdaknife> afeijo: it can get messy, but it works... I've used it myself a number of times now
<afeijo> nice! I will search for it, thanks m8
<Smegzor> I have one other strange problem.  I use an app called webuilder (kwebuilder) to rotate my wallpaper.  On Gnome it works fine, but in kde it always sets my desktop background preferences to default settings.  I want the wallpaper scaled, but it forgets that setting.  I'm assuming its a problem in kwebuilder.
<makdaknife> afeijo: no problem... hope it works out
<afeijo> makaveli: I have cable 8mb at home, my phone cia. offer me 500k thru adsl for free, so I accepted heheh
<afeijo> makaveli: sometimes the cable get instable, so I hope my kubuntu can manage to use the other link
<ahmed> frybye: im not reg
<Smegzor> I spent the day away from Gnome to give KDE another chance.  I'm suffering the DTs (Desktop Tension).
<frybye> afeijo: if you have an adsl.modem complete with router function on the adsl should work out of the box I guess...
<flaccid> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<flaccid> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<afeijo> frybye: I have a dlink wifi router, but with only one cable slot that I plug on my cable, and other 4 to intranet
<frybye> afeijo: here in Germany at least when you sign up for adsl you nearly always get a small free router in the deal - with a router the thing is easy...
<makdaknife> afeijo: I don't see your responses because you're tabbing to reply to the wrong handle
<frybye> I have only set up pppoe under suse and that was bit of a struggel...
<afeijo> wrong handle??
<frybye> afeijo:  wrong nick....
<makdaknife> you keep replying to makaveli not makdaknife
<afeijo> ooooops, haha
<afeijo> sorry
<afeijo> makdaknife: I didnt notice
<frybye> afeijo:  just type makd and then tab...
<afeijo> yeah
<makdaknife> afeijo: routing through multiple uplinks works okay... its impossible to detect a failed link though without writing a customized script... coz your links to your router will always be up
<frybye> afeijo:  you see what I said.. with a 30 dollar router the whole thing is a lot easiert - especially if you wanna connect 2 - 3 pcs at some stage...
<Rollo`> howdy all
<makdaknife> afeijo: so if the connection on your router goes down, some addresses resolve while others don't
<afeijo> frybye: I have dlink 624, with wifi and router for 4 ports
<afeijo> I will try with that router, if not, I will search a good device for that
<frybye> afeijo: so if you run the hardy to the adsl via that should be no prob at all or...
<frybye> I asume the 524 has an adsl modem in it or...?
<Rollo`> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to be connected to a wireless AP without being loged in first?
<nosrednaekim> Rollo`: yeah.... you could run a script to connect in rc.local
<afeijo> 624  has no modem, just router and wifi
<frybye> afeijo: the coolest adsl-modem+routers here on the German market are the fritz.box series.. not cheap though - most folks here get them free with the adsl contract..
<flaccid> you can configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Rollo`> nosrednaekim: ive been searching the internet but can't seem to find anything on it. im very new to linux and only been using it for a few days
<frybye> go check www.avm.de
<genii> Rollo`: If the AP has no authentication like wep or wap. Also no login prompt will appear if the AP has auth but the network manager has saved the names/passwords in a file to use
<afeijo> frybye: I live in Brazil, the import fee is off the charts
<afeijo> importation tax
<frybye> afeijo: but they will sell them locally I guess.. are you saying that dlink is manuf in Brazil???
<Rollo`> i have managed to get it so auto connect to the AP by using /etc/network/interfaces - however i must log in first for it to do so
<nosrednaekim> Rollo`: and why don't yoiu want to have to log in?
<afeijo> frybye: I'm not sure, but dlink is easy to find here, not so expensive. that you mention I never heard before
<Rollo`> nosrednaekim: i have it set up to share files with my housemate who is using a mac, i want it so she can just turn the computer on and have access to files
<nosrednaekim> ah.. I see
<Rollo`> she is even more n00b than I
<nosrednaekim> Rollo`: you COULD have it autologin...
<nosrednaekim> and then lock your screen.
<Rollo`> nosrednaekim: that could work.
<Rollo`> easy enough to do?
<nosrednaekim> Rollo`: that would be in systemsettings->advanced->loginmanager
<nosrednaekim> yeah... its simple
<nosrednaekim> then... ->convenience
<Rollo`> oh yeah
<frybye> afeijo:  see pm pse..
<Rollo`> thats simple
<Rollo`> cheers :P
<nosrednaekim> Rollo`: don't enable "persistent" though
<Rollo`> what does the persistent option do?
<nosrednaekim> every time you log out... it will log you right back in
<nosrednaekim> making it impossible to switch users
<Rollo`> oh
<Rollo`> good thing i didnt do that, it would have kept me busy for hours trying to work out what was going on
<Rollo`> thanks for your help, im going to go try it out
<Rollo`> :D
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Aw0L> what's the name of the batter monitor app that comes with kubuntu?
<estan> hello folks. the first thing i usually do when i have a new KDE is set my Desktop path to point to my home directory.
<estan> now i just installed hardy, and when i set my Desktop to point to /home/astan in kcontrol.. what i get is my root (/) shown on my desktop (!).
<estan> has this happened to anyone else? known bug?
<estan> http://dose.se/desktop-setting.png <-- this shows the problem.
<estan> can i hack around this in some config file?
<_juan> anyone here using kde4?
<genii> _juan: I'm certain many of the people in the #kubuntu-kde4 channel are :)
<_juan> thanx
<estan> hrm. i can't find the setting in ~/.kde, anyone know where the path to the desktop is set?
<syf> fddfdf
<syf> = =!
<genii> estan: It's set in the file /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/directory.desktop     under entry of Name=Desktop
<genii> syf: What is the nature of your Kubuntu emergency please?
<estan> genii: thanks!
<genii> estan: You're welcom
<genii> *welcome
<Aw0L> so, no one knows the name of that kde battery app for laptops that comes with kubuntu?
<genii> estan: By the way you need to point it to /home/astan/Desktop
<Aw0L> the default I mean
<genii> Power Manager
<estan> genii: but that's exactly what i don't want. i want my desktop to be my home directory.
<estan> it's usually the first thing i set whenever i've installed KDE. but this time it didn't work.
<chalcedony> is there anyplace i should look for help with open office on hardy? i upgraded and oo won't open
<estan> for some reason if i set the path to /home/astan (my home directory), it shows my root (/) on the desktop instead.
<jussi01> Aw0L: guidance-power-manager
<genii> estan: Since kde (X) runs with admin privelege, it's home is /
<Aw0L> jussi01, thanks - I thought it was a kde app?
<estan> genii: yes, but i'm not setting it to ~ or anything, i'm explicitly setting it to /home/astan, and it still thinks that it should use /, how come?
<estan> i've never had this problem until today when i installed hardy on my laptop.
<estan> anyway, i just realized, maybe i should get used to having my deskopt point to /home/astan/Skrivbord (Skrivbord == Desktop in swedish), like everyone else ;)
<estan> *desktop.
<genii> estan: Because kde tries to write things like the .kde directory in one level above the Desktop directory, if you tell it to make /home/name the base, it will try to write .kde in /home where it has no privelege. Not finding anything there it reverts to root behaviour and shows /
<erich> I have a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 wifi... but it does not work... fwcutter is also installed
<estan> genii: why on earth would they introduce such behavior? i can't believe the location of ~/.kde would be determined using your desktop path?!
<genii> Even if it was made writable there for it, every user you set up in this way would overwrite the previous users settings
<erich> the interface is detected... but i can not establish a connection... (my wlan router is also detected)
<genii> estan: It's designed in this way to compartmentalize each instance that will be run.
<genii> estan: Since you are not supposed to recurse from your own directory normal operation of this results in specific settings for each user in their home directory, one directory level above the Desktop directory
<estan> genii: i believe you are mistaken. the location of e.g. ~/.kde has never been affected by the desktop path for me before.
<chalcedony> Error loading BASIC of document file :///usr/lib/openoffice/share/basic/WebWizard/script.xlb/: General Error. General input//output error.
<estan> i have the desktop path set up to my home directory on my desktop machine and another laptop at home, and there's no problem, it uses ~/.kde none the less.
<genii> estan: When you are setting Desktop direstory in Kcontrol, it is automatically assumed the Desktop directory is a subdirectory of your home directoty
<genii> bah typos
<estan> well something happened in edgy->hardy, as i have desktop path == home directory working fine on two machines running edgy at home. it just wouldn't work when i installed hardy on this one.
<estan> if you are not allowed to set a desktop path to anything outside your home dir, or setting it _to_ you home dir.. then the dialog shouldn't allow it. since when i set it to /home/astan, what appeared on my desktop was my root dir, which was very confusing.
<dru__> !xhydra
<ubottu> Factoid xhydra not found
<dru__> !hydra
<ubottu> Factoid hydra not found
<Hamra> hi, is there any plan of putting firefox 3 RC in the repos?
<Pici> !ff3rc | Hamra
<ubottu> Hamra: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<estan> and if it's by design that i can't set my desktop path to what i want (including setting it to my own home dir). then i must say i disagree with the design :/
<Pici> Hamra: eventually
<Hamra> thnx
<estan> anyway, thanks for clearing this up genii :) eventhough i'm still confused as setting my desktop path to my home dir has always been the first thing i've done when configuring my KDE, ever since 2.x i think.
<genii> estan: np
<wesley__> will kubuntu release beta of kde 4.1?
<geartrek> i have a question
<geartrek> dont know if anybody can help, it's with Ubuntu OS
<genii> estan: Perhaps take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/174532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174532 in kubuntu-default-settings "Desktop displays root directory (/) after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Medium,Confirmed]
<geartrek> how do you find out your root password
<genii> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<geartrek> i'm trying to install Parallels
<geartrek> LOL
<geartrek> hmm i'll try that
<estan> genii: ah bingo. though i seem to have triggered it in a slightly different way. thanks.
<frybye> darweth:  a speciallty beer here in a smart store will be about 3 also i guess.. just the run of the mill stuff in the discount store is about 70 cents...
<frybye> geartrek:  just dont try and do a tri-boot with xp-vist-hardy.. that is a killer beleive me...
<frybye> geartrek: I am just dying to get our new pc next week to install hardy properly as an result...
<frybye> geartrek: ie 2nd pc dedicated to kubuntu...
<frybye> wesley__:  I read that there is an alpha of kde 4.1 now!?
<frybye> wesley__: so it sorta seems logical that there might be a beta at some stage...
<p_quarles> frybye, there is, but it's not very useful -- there's a SUSE live disk with 4.1 on it if you want to see for yourself
<geartrek> hmnm
<geartrek> grrr
<frybye> that is an alpha of 4.1 with suse or...?
<wesley__> frybye i mean packages for kubuntu
<frybye> another question - the alternative cd for kubuntu with the earlier kde 4 - that is also a live cd or...?
<frybye> if so I might give that a whizz to keep me occupied while waiting for the new pc.. heheh
<geartrek> hmm im going to try something
<p_quarles> frybye, yes, the SUSE disk I mentioned has 4.1 alpha
<frybye> p_quarles: I wanna stick with kubuntu for now - they have an earlier 4.. i hope it does live sessions also...
<frybye> I wil lgo check...
<p_quarles> frybye, the last Ubuntu KDE4 disk I know of was pre-4.0
<frybye> see you floks - I am off to do a bit of d-loading and stuff.. bye now...
<frybye> will have a look - thanks for the info... bye...
<will> hello i need help
<will> how do i get su java on ubuntu
<will> sun*
<will> how do i get su java on ubuntu?
<will> how do i get su java on ubuntu
<algyz> install it ;)
<deejaypip> can anybody help me install and set up hjsplit?
<algyz> which version of ubuntu?
<deejaypip> Me? Hardy Heron
<will> 8.04 lts
<algyz> will:  $ sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<algyz> or openjre
<Jucato> algyz: is that sun's?
<algyz> not sure :)
<will> command not foud
<Schorfi> no, sun's is sun-java6-jre
<algyz> I think it's sun's
<algyz> it's opensource java ;)
<Jucato> well, openjdk is sun's...but more geared towards development (hence the "jdk" part)
<Pici> will: Are you looking for the the plugin or the runtime environment?
<genii> will: You don't need the $
<algyz> will:  http://openjdk.java.net/install/#ubuntu
<will> sook it wrks thank you
<deejaypip> Hello, does anybody know how to install and set up hjsplit?
<algyz> deejaypip:  why do you need it?
<deejaypip> to join together movie files
<algyz> you can do it with other software, not the one for windows :D
<deejaypip> ooh. okay. what's a good software program, then?
<deejaypip> and, yeah, I did just switch from windows to ubuntu
<algyz> just a moment
<erich> ahhhhhhhh... is there somebody how is using a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) working?????
<algyz> deejaypip:  gfslicer
<deejaypip> thanks
<algyz> deejaypip:  also mpgtx
<deejaypip> okay
<erich> fucking wlan... how can I install?... all docs i found in forums di not work!
<algyz> deejaypip:  even krusader can do the job, it's powerful file manager, try it
<deejaypip> alright, thanks algyz
<erich> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Makuseru> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Makuseru> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jeroen-> well that is strange
<jeroen-> I change the resolution in systemsettings from 1280x1024 to 1024x768 and after rebooting I have 640x480
<jeroen-> I only can change it to 800x600
<nosrednaekim> you have an nvidia?
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: eh let me see
<deejaypip> algyz: krusader worked. private message is not working. but thank you.
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: how do I see that from the commandline
<nosrednaekim> jeroen-: "lspci | grep nvidia"
<nosrednaekim> err.... grep -i nvidia
<jeroen-> bo
<jeroen-> noi
<jeroen-> no nvidea
<nosrednaekim> ok
<jeroen-> nosrednaekim: I see a ATI
<jeroen-> Radeon RV200 QW
<Fyl0n> !NVIDIA
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Makuseru> how can i convert a .bin to a .iso, or just mount a .bin file?
<jeroen-> well, isnt strange that it worked the first time and after changing it to a lower resolution, the card dont wants to start anymore?
<eblade> question. what is the install time for the live-dvd iso? i've got an old lappy w/ 700mhz p3 256mb ram and x4 dvd drive.
<genii> eblade: hd formatting time aside, about 40 minutes
<eblade> also, will it recongized my D-Link WNA-1330? (its atheros based)
<genii> eblade: Offhand I don't know. You could always google for the model and Ubuntu
<jeroen-> So I have here a fresh installed Kubunu Hardy PC with a Radeon 7500 and setting it to a resolution of 1024x768 works the first time, but after restarting it X it locks on 640x480. does anyone has any idea what this can be?
<jeroen-> btw: this only concerns when changing it as a root user, but when changing it to  1024x768 as a user; it works normal
<Yumi> Reuh
<uga> re-s
<cleaton> hello, can anyone recomend me a good kde4 irc client?
<nosrednaekim> cleaton: konversation (the kde3 version) or quassel
<nosrednaekim> which is qt4, not kde4... but it looks the same
<cleaton> well qt 4 was what i meant
<Pennycook> KDE3 apps /don't/ look the same under KDE4.  But Konversation is the best one I know of.
<uga> cleaton: if you want a kde4 feeling one, the only option you have is kopete, I believe
<uga> cleaton: or konsole =)
<Yumi> javais oublié que cetait aussi chiant pour avoir du son linux ;(
<uga> !fr | Yumi
<ubottu> Yumi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Yumi> ??
<uga> ?
<uga> ubottu: you slow bot =)
<ubottu> Factoid you slow bot =) not found
<Yumi> arf sorry
<Yumi> bye
<uga> cya Yumi
<cleaton> uga: i looked in kopete but didn't find irc support, and konsole is what i am using now but i rather like a real gui irc client
<cleaton> have*
<Jucato> what's keeping you from using Konversation?
<cleaton> isn't it old qt?
<Jucato> Qt 3. and?
<cleaton> well i dislike qt 3
<Jucato> hmm?
<cleaton> i try to stay away from it as much as i can
<cleaton> getting a nice kde 4 theme for gnome would look better then having qt 3 apps running in kde 4
<Jucato> so I guess you dislike KDE 3 as well?
<cleaton> yes
<Jucato> weird... but anyway...
<kubuntu> i think KDE 3 looks better than KDE 4
<Jucato> there's a gtk-qt4-engine that themes gtk apps with qt4 styles (like Oxygen)
<cleaton> yeah i've been using that, but it's kinda buggy
<cleaton> well the overall layout in kde 3 and kde 3 apps was messy
<uga> cleaton: it seems you are right. I can't find irc anymore on the kde4 version of kopete
<cleaton> but they are going to make upgrades to kopete in kde 4.1
<cleaton> and i guess they will upgrade konversation too
<Pennycook> cleaton: It just occured to me that Pidgin has IRC support.  I'm not sure how good it is at it, but since it is GTK you can skin it to look like KDE4.
<Daisuke-Laptop> Jucato: there's also something that does the opposite (for people using kde apps in gnome)
<jeroen-> is there a way to enable multiverse and universe from the command line, but without editing the sources.list file?
<Jucato> Daisuke-Laptop: yeah. only for Qt 4 thouh
<Daisuke-Laptop> but it's for qt 4.4, something we aren't likely to see until intrepid
<Jucato> Daisuke-Laptop: 4.4 is already in backports afaik
<cleaton> Pennycook: i've been using it and it's bad :P
<cleaton> Pennycook: if i have to use gtk i might aswell use xchat
<Pennycook> I was just going to say... XD
<Jucato> oh, and still no IRC for Kopete in 4.1
<Pennycook> I think if you're insistent on avoiding KDE3, XChat is probably the way to go until Konversation is ported to KDE4.
<shane_> hello does anyone know a good site similar to limewire thatl runn with kubuntu
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<shane_> TY
<Daisuke-Laptop> xchat is certainly more powerful than pidgin's irc component, and definitely more powerful than konversation will ever be
<jeroen-> oh sorry I see multiverse en universe are already enabled
<cleaton> quassel actually seem to be great
<cleaton> i'll give it a try
<cleaton> thanks for the help everyone
<shane_> can i run sudo apt-get to get frostwire ?
<cleaton> shane_: sudo apt-cache search frostwire
<cleaton> shane_:  to check foryourself
<cleaton> and if you find it, then just use sudo apt-get install
<uga> Daisuke-Laptop: what's the extra power in xchat?
<kubuntu> how can i find the german kubuntu channel?
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nosrednaekim> #kubuntu-de
<genii> shane_: Not normally, since it's not in standard repositories. Get the deb file from their site and install it with sudo dpkg -i packagename
<kubuntu> thx
<kubuntu> !de
<uga> Daisuke-Laptop: I think last time I heard that, it was from a guy that had last been using konversation 0.000001 pre-alpha ;)
<llutz>  kubuntu  type:     /j #kubuntu-de
<kubuntu> thx a lot
<kubuntu> baybay
<genii> shane_: The url is http://www.frostwire.com/?id=thanks&dwnlink=http://hermes.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.5/frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb&from=
<shane_> oh ok so when i get a program offline i can run sudo dpkg -i packagename to install
<cleaton> shane_: yes
<uga> shane_: yes, good boy! get a sweet
<shane_> perfect TY once again
 * uga likes good students
<cleaton> :P
<cleaton> trial and error is still the best way :P
<uga> cleaton: noooooo
<cleaton> hehe i remember when i first decided to use linux
<uga> cleaton: my first try mounting a superdisk external lpt drive unfortunately ended up in deleting the whole / partition
<shane_> lol iv been tryin to pick this stuff up and fortunatly iv been logging all the comands uv been giving with a descrip of what they do and are for,i do TY's
<uga> cleaton: so it's noooooot good idea to try and error ;)
<cleaton> i was going to install debian, but i failed to know i was suposed to hit space to mark "desktop", so instead i got a clean commandline system i had to configure myself
<uga> that was what... RH4? 3?
<Pennycook> uga: I think it depends on how people learn.  I know that for me, following tutorials wasn't really that helpful.  Breaking things and working out how to fix them has taught me a lot more about how Linux works.
<cleaton> dpkg -i and dpkg-reconfigure was one of the first things i had to learn :P
<uga> the command almost nobody learns is /quit though
<uga> once they get in, nobody ever goes out
<cleaton> then i had to compile a driver for my graphicscard, wich i don't even remember how to do anymore as it's not needed often anymore :P
<shane_> while im on here my son wants to know if there is a way to run a microcrap style game in kubuntu as ive now removed all xp off our home systems
<nosrednaekim> wine.... or if there aren't many graphics to it... virtualbox
<genii> shane_: wine will run quite a lot of things with varying success
<shane_> nosrednaekim: wine will work for that style of games
<cleaton> shane_: you could also recomend him some free linux games
<shane_> ok and i can find wine in the kubuntu files
<cleaton> sudo apt-get install wine
<erich> how can I setup a broadcom wifi?
<shane_> weve looked at the games that are in the add remove but havent found many that he likes most are bad graphics and look like atari he says
<cleaton> shane_: how old is he?
<genii> shane_: Also this site has some good native linux ones: http://whdb.com/2008/top-25-linux-games-for-2008/
<shane_> cleaton: he is 13
<cleaton> shane_: ok, the link genii sugested is good
<shane_> genii:   ok TY
<cleaton> wow, i have to say thanks again for the quassel tip, this is exactly what i've been looking for =)
<freek_>  
<shooood> i wanna make the resolution of my screen a lil bit smaller
<shooood> am using ubuntu 8
<shooood> #ubuntu
<shane_> ok i tried the dpkg and it states there is no such file or derectory the package opened in kate
<genii> shane_: Specify to save the file, instead of opening it in some application. Save it to /home/yourname                 Then open Konsole and do: cd ~/         then: sudo dpkg -i thefilename.deb
<shane_> its opens automaticly in kate and states that if i save the file will be corrupt
<slimsim> hey there
<slimsim> someone there?
<genii> shane_: When you download it from the internet, it will not normally just open it automatically in some text editor or so. Usually it will prompt you for saving or for what application to use to open it
<slimsim> hehe, obviously there's someone there :D
<shane_> genii: i wish that was the case but it seems to just open in kate automaticly and then shoots the messageis a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<slimsim> i've got a small question: i've got a external harddrive which i must be able to use under linux, windows and OSX. what filesystem do i use?
<slimsim> btw: it's no problem if there's some work to do for the windows machine, but it should work out-of-the box with the mac machine!
<genii> shane_: To make sure this behaviour happens for Firefox, go to Edit...PReferences...Applications. Find   Content Type of "Software Package" choose the action of "Always Ask"
<genii> slimslim: All 3 will see vfat out of box but if using >4Gb files (eg: DVD isos or such) then ext2 is better choce
<genii> *choice
<genii> Bah another ask-and-run
<shane_> genii: when i get to aplications the list is bare i tryed to search .deb and it opened kate because thats a .deb pkg lol
<flashmaster> spricht jemand deutsch und kann mir helfen? ;)
<PhilRod> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flashmaster> thx
<polynskyi> èç ñàðàòîâà åñòü
<polynskyi> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<jcfp> !ru | polynskyi
<ubottu> polynskyi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stoynov> zdr
<alexbobp> I have alsa installed, but I still can't play audio from multiple programs at once, and any time flash gets ahold of my audio hardware I can't play audio until I reboot.  How do I make sure my sound servers are running properly?
<cleaton> alexbobp: it works properly, it just dosen't suport flash yet
<cleaton> alexbobp: there is a libflashsuport you can install tough
<cleaton> alexbobp: it worked for me
<alexbobp> cleaton: I also can't use sound from Amarok and VLC at the same time.
<alexbobp> but if I stop one, the other works.
<tsb> hva is the name of the update app again? which sitts as an applet on the taskbar?
<cleaton> oh alsa
<cleaton> sorry
<cleaton> i was in the wrong channel, thought i was in ubuntu and it was a pulse question
<genii> shane_: I got sidetracked trying to figure out why your firefox is forcing kate to open deb files. For the moment just to get your frostwire going I'd suggest: sudo apt-get install wget; wget http://dl.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.5/frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb; sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb
<cleaton> hmm, if you have alsa installed many channels should work
<cleaton> check if flash is somehow using oss
<genii> shane_: The firefox issue may have something to do with your default mimetype setup for firefox. If you pastebin the contents of file:    ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/mimeTypes.rdf      it might be possible to see if thats whats casing it
<alexbobp> I always use wget for files more than a few megabytes.  Firefox doesn't handle broken connections or being terminated and re-run well.
<shane_> i have pastebin installed what is that comand where it will just paste it and give me the link for yah
<shane_> genii:  i have pastebin installed what is that comand where it will just paste it and give me the link for yah
<mooper> how should I install java 1.5
<mooper> there seems to be 900 ways to do it
<mooper> apt-get install java5-runtime seems to be the most sensible way
<shane_> genii: i thank u for ur help i just got a call out so i must go but i will pop on here later and see if i can get this resolved TY
<mooper>   sun-java5-jre 1.5.0-15-0ubuntu1 ??
<erich> ahhh--- 4 hours later... my wifi card is detected right... but i receive the following error message ... wlan0: authentication with AP  timed out
<flashmaster> installiert : keine
<PhilRod> erich: what steps have you tried so far?
<flashmaster> mögl pakete 3.0 b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<erich> PhilRod:  http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<PhilRod> erich: can you see the AP in "iwlist eth1 scanning"?
<PhilRod> err, sudo that
<marius__> Hi to everyone
<erich> PhilRod: yes!
<marius__> I need help
<PhilRod> marius__: just ask
<chalcedony> marius__: don't we all ?
<PhilRod> erich: at what stage do you get that error?
<marius__> I can't hear anything in my kubuntuI'm a newby
<erich>  PhilRod: connecting with knetworkmanager...
<erythrocyte> any one here knows if Knoppix has been affected by the recent openssl security hole?
<PhilRod> erich: hrm. I'm not too familiar with knetworkmanager, but we can try running through the command line steps to connect - might help to find the problem
<PhilRod> s/find/localize/
<erich> PhilRod: this would be great... can you tell me the commands?
<josef_> Hi guys, i'm new to linux. i have two monitors conected to the same graphics card how do i configure it duel view
<PhilRod> erich: sure. Are you using WEP or WPA?
<erich> PhilRod: for the moment I have disabled the encryption... but I will use wpa later...
<ScorpKing-Laptop> erich: try wifi-radar. it's a lot easier to use if you have encrypted wireless connections
<marius__> I'm new to Linux too...I can't make my kubuntu work properly...It detects my sound card but I can't hear anything...I tried on OpenSolaris and it tels me that my ATI device is misconfiguered...But the fact is that the sound works fine on the same machine...but with Vista
<marius__> can you give me any sugestions?
<PhilRod> erich: ok. First check is "sudo iwconfig wlan0" - that'll tell you the current state of the interface
<PhilRod> it'll probably be "unassociated"
<ScorpKing-Laptop> marius__: run alsamixer in konsole and make sure the master volume is up
<erich> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<navetz> can somebody please help me with my apache LAMP server, I can not go to localhost unless I am online, I can't do work without an internet connection.
<TimS> How can I make one application not show up in the taskbar/kicker
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: you using dialup?
<erich> PhilRod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13701/
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: no a laptop
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: wireless
<marius__> Hey...I did the alsamixer thing...the master volume is fine...
<marius__> 100
<erich> PhilRod: I will try wifi-radar--- maybe I will be disconnected now...
<PhilRod> erich: ok,
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: it might be that knetworkmanager tries to route through an active conncetion. close it and try again. if that doesn't work edit /etc/network/interfaces and add - address 127.0.0.1 and netmask 255.0.0.0 - for lo
<erythrocyte> hey can anyone help me out with my boot problem? kubuntu 8.04 is taking infinite time to boot. i posted debug info, etc. here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800878
<ScorpKing-Laptop> marius__: what does aplay -l say? pastebin it if it's more that one line. see !paste
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: my interfaces looks like that
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: have you tried it with networkmanager closed?
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: nope, ill give it a shot, my internet will probably go down so brb
<tsb> I opened a file yesterday externally using kdpf; the file is now gone, any chance of finding it in some cache file somewhere?
<marius__> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<marius__>   Subdevices: 0/1
<marius__>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: also if you run /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it might show 127.0.1.1 for sitename. if that's the case use it instead of localhost
<ScorpKing-Laptop> !hdaintel | marius__
<ubottu> marius__: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ScorpKing-Laptop> marius__: read that for hda sound cards
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: it does show 127.0.1.1 as the sitename
<marius__> thanks...thanks a lot
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: but I tried it and it didn't work
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: I have knetworkmanager closed but I still have internet
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: what name is assosiated with 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: yes internet will still work
<navetz> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<navetz> 127.0.1.1 navetz
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: my laptop name is.
<erich_> PhilRod: does not work
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: ok try http://navetz/ maybe?
<navetz> ok
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: it works, let me test it without a connection
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: ok
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: hey that didn't work.
<PhilRod> erich_: ok, try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOUR_SSID"
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: 127.0.1.1 didn't work either
<marius__> <ScorpKing-Laptop>thanks man...hehe...actually the page gives information that goes way beyond my knowledge...if I do that ...I actually might breake something...I really don't know how to operate in BIOS
<erich_> PhilRod: no error
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: hmm.. the only other option i can think of is to configure a virtual network interface manually so it's always up. like eth0:1 for egsample
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: is there a way I can tell apache to point back to 127.0.0.1 ?
<PhilRod> erich_: then "sudo dhclient wlan0" (assuming you have a dhcp server on your AP)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> marius__: you're welcome. hda cards is alway fun to get working. read throught that whole page if you get any errors. all the info you need is on there
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: yes. in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: in knetworkmanager, it under domain name system it has my hostname as navetz, could that be a problem
<erich_> PhilRod: No DHCPOFFERS received. but dhcp is configured right
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: i'm not sure. knetworkmanager always give me problems so i never use it. maybe someone else knows.
<Areinu> Can anyone here help me with the problem described here? http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1659537#post1659537 It's kinda too hard to describe in 1 sentence XD
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: my error log gives me this: [Wed May 21 14:47:48 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<navetz> ScorpKing-Laptop: alright, thanks for the help
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: you can ignore that. if you look in 000-default you'll see a option for icon paths if you want to fix that.
<trappist> navetz: that's an extremely normal error - browsers request favicon.ico in your webroot, so if it's not there you'll get file not found in your logs
<ScorpKing-Laptop> navetz: you're welcome
<navetz> trappist: oh, alright, thanks.
<PhilRod> erich_: hrm, does "iwconfig wlan0" say the same now as before? (modulo the essid should now be set)
<erich__> PhilRod: on my latop (WindowsXP)... wlan is also working with hdcp
<PhilRod> erich__: ok, that's a useful data point
<erich__> PhilRod: I will throw the pc out of my windows... 4 days without success... XXXX...
<PhilRod> erich__: oh, and in case you missed it: "[19:54] <PhilRod> erich_: hrm, does "iwconfig wlan0" say the same now as before? (modulo the essid should now be set)"
<erich__> PhilRod: yes... still the same
<erich__> test
<erich__> PhilRod: yes... still the same
<PhilRod> erich__: the only other thing I can think to try would be installing the default ubuntu (gnome-based) network management gui
<PhilRod> or try the semi-manual setup: edit /etc/network/interfaces and use "ifup -a" to try to bring the interface up
<erich__> PhilRod: In my point of view... this will not solve the problem... because the command also did not work... right?
<PhilRod> erich__: maybe, but sometimes you have to get the right commands in the right order, and I may have missed a necessary step
<erich__> PhilRod: can I try ndiswrapper? maybe there is a module kernel problem
<ghostlygone> Hello
<PhilRod> erich__: that might work. I've never used it myself though
<Tm_T> hi PhilRod
<mooper> does anyone know how to stop the mouse wheel from changing images in gwenview and get it to zoom instead?
<BluesKaj> mooper, click the mousewheel  to zoom
<fildo> away: sleep
<erythrocyte> anyone out there who can help me with my problem as described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800878 ? my message there has been up for more than a day and no one has replied yet :(
<BluesKaj> erythrocyte, 256 Ram is quite low for kde ... not sure but that could be part of your prob.
<TimS> Adept keeps tryng to update 4 packages, but everytime I get an error that this will break something. Anyone know what the problem could be/how to fix it?
<erythrocyte> BluesKaj: yea, the kubuntu website recommends min >300MB RAM, but it has been working fine for me up until now...so that couldn't be it right?
<erythrocyte> BluesKaj: and my problem isn't with the responsiveness of KDE as such...it's just the boot
<TimS> The reppo  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com is giving me a 404 error :o
<BluesKaj> dunno , but maybe graphical Xserver is having a difficult time with your setup loading
<mooper> You could try booting into init level 3 to see if its x causing probs
<xenol> i want to ask, what is default entry for "hiddenmenu" optin of grub's menu.lst ?
<xenol> option&
<BluesKaj> TimS, works here
<mooper> erythrocyte: Then you could tell if you need to look at x or more basic stuff
<mooper> init level 3 =no X
<TimS> Odd
<TimS> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main libecal1.2-7 2.22.1.1-0ubuntu3
<TimS>   404 Not Found
<erythrocyte> mooper: how do i boot into level 3? i'm such a noob
<mooper> erythrocyte: uhm, hang on
<algyz> erythrocyte:  why do you need it?
<mooper> erythrocyte: I cant remember the file
<algyz> erythrocyte:  don't install drivers in such way :(
<mooper> so he can boot into init level 3 to test whats causing his slow boot
<algyz> erythrocyte:  init 3 , but don't do
<mooper> no, that doesnt affect how it boots
<erythrocyte> algyz: mooper suggested that i boot into init level 3 to see if X could be the problem for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800878
<algyz> I see
<algyz> didn't read above, sry :|
<erythrocyte> algyz: well now you have it :) ...any ideas?
<erythrocyte> mooper: is my dmesg alright?
<erythrocyte> mooper: are all my logs normal?
<mooper> god damn debian init mess
<erythrocyte> mooper: lol :D
<mooper> where the hell is /etc/inittab
<lon3s> hi und hallo
<mooper> ﻿Can anyone tell me where I set the run level on boot?
<mooper> erythrocyte: this is very annoying
<erythrocyte> mooper: oh...could this be related to some upstart thingy...i remember that as something new in hardy
<erythrocyte> mooper: i did a locate inittab
<erythrocyte> mooper: and got /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<mooper> nah, its in etc/event.d/rc-default
<mooper> ah, but you can make and /etc/inittab and that will take over
<erythrocyte> mooper: so how do i boot into init 3?
<mooper> I dont know what they have done here so I wouldnt want to advise
<mooper> sorry
 * jabba sacrifices a chicken
<jabba> erythrocyte: does ubuntu have an /etc/inittab ?
<mooper> jabba, you are wise to sacrafice that chicken
<mooper> no they have done something
<mooper> ......all weird
<erythrocyte> mooper: ok...thanks anyway
<jabba> well it says initctl(8), that's a good place to start
<mooper> we shall have to sacrafice a windows certified engineer to make it work
<jabba> erythrocyte: gimme a sec.
<mooper> jabba, next after you with the ceremonial knife
<noam_> is the distribution firefox going to be replaced with 3.0 final when it is out? or are we waiting for 8.10 for that?
<erythrocyte> jabba: ok
<jabba> erythrocyte: /etc/event.d/rc-default
<mooper> jabba, yeah, I got that far
 * jabba sacrifices a sarlacc for mooper
<mooper> thats why I need to sacrafice the MSCE
<mooper> to work out what it means
<jabba> gimme another second then. miracles take time :)
<jabba> hey
<jabba> mooper: you not a shell ninja?
<jabba> rc-default looks for /etc/inittab
<jabba> line 14 on hardy
<mooper> I know I know, but I could be arsed to find out what /etc/inittab should look like
<mooper> it was all getting to complicated
<jabba> heh, could be arsed. you europeans!
<jabba> mooper:  i have an inittab to look at at home. hang on.
<mooper> actually I have a shell open here with centos
<mooper> :-D
<jabba> # The default runlevel is defined here
<jabba> id:5:initdefault:
<mooper> BINGO
<jabba> so you'd just echo "id:3:initdefault" > /etc/inittab
<mooper> but, the format is different on debian systems
<mooper> actually, maybe not. vanilla kernal and all
<jabba> it doesn't matter if it's different
<jabba> that's what the shell is looking for
<erythrocyte> jabba, mooper: lemme know what i need to do, once you've figured it all out
<mooper> sudo ﻿echo "id:3:initdefault" > /etc/inittab
<jabba> erythrocyte: do what i saaaay
<mooper> erythrocyte: run that in a terminal
<jabba> mooper: you can't redirect from sudo
<erythrocyte> jabba: ok
<mooper> then reboot
<mooper> and prey
<jabba> mooper: echo 'id:3:initdefault' | sudo dd of=/etc/inittab
<deejaypip> I inserted a DVD into my CD driver. Then I opened up Totem movie player and it said, "An error occurred. Could not read from resource." Any ideas?
<booh__> omg
<mooper> and we shall make the sacrafice, we must time it right, so that as the kernel is loading we plunge the knife into the microsoftie
<erythrocyte> jabba, mooper: man i'm seeing double!
<erythrocyte> lol
<booh__> deejaypip: install some libdvdcss?
<jabba> erythrocyte: use the dd command i gave you.
<deejaypip> okay
<erythrocyte> jabba: okey dokes
<jabba> actuall wait
<jabba> *is* there an /etc/inittab?
<erythrocyte> jabba: what if i need to return to default?
<jabba> erythrocyte: just rm it
<erythrocyte> jabba: nope there isn't
<mooper> no the file does not exist
<erythrocyte> jabba: ok
<erythrocyte> here goes nothing fellas
<erythrocyte> brb
<deejaypip> It says that I can't install Xine extra plugins because it either requires special hardware features or the vendor doesn't support my computer type
<will> i need help im trying to use frostwire for ubuntu and this comes up
<will> Something went wrong with FrostWire.
<will> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<will> (FrostWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<will> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<will> java version "1.6.0"
<will> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
<will> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<trappist> will: please don't paste here
<jabba> !paste | will
<ubottu> will: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<will> sorry but thats wat it says
<will> sorry
<mooper> jabba: I wonder if we shall ever see him again
<will> how do i fix that though
<mooper> will run away
<mooper> java is poo
<jabba> mooper: i sacrificed a chicken and a sarlacc
<mooper> and I got the MSCE, so we should be good
<will> listen all i need is help not sarcasim
<mooper> unless.........well /etc/inittab is red had
<jabba> mooper: i think the worst that can happen is he'll come up in 5
<mooper> maybe we should have done a RHCE
<mooper> will, I was helping.
<will> then wat do i use
<mooper> you will end up banging your head againt a flaming brick wall
<mooper> what does frostwire do?
<will> dowloads music
<mooper> ah, ktorrent
<will> its fast so i like it
<jabba> mooper: i'm an rhce.
<mooper> a fine application
<will> its like limewire
<mooper> jabba: hmmm
 * mooper lunges for jabba
<mooper> will, use ktorrent
<will> i want to use frostwire
<mooper> *sigh
<mooper> frostwire is broken on your system
<will> so someone please help me
<will> how do i fi it
<mooper> will, ktorrent works the same, its a torrent client
<mooper> will #java
<mooper> have you tried ktorrent?
<deejaypip> hmm, libdvdread3 isn't working. I'm going to try something else. Ideas?
<will> how do i identify myself?
 * mooper sacrifices jabba so that frostwire will work. With a maaad look in his eyes he implores the sun god to accept hs fayre
<_sourcemaker> are there any working wlan cards for linux... without hacking the system?
<mooper> _sourcemaker: depends on the distro
<mooper> look for the most popular cards
<_sourcemaker> mooper: kubuntu...
<mooper> on lappy?
<mooper> broadcom support is good
<Fercho> hello
<mooper> I suppose the same will apply to desktops
<will__> how do i register?
<_sourcemaker> mooper: nice... I have bought a broadcom today... without sucess !!!
<Fercho> I have some trouble with and epson printer, maybe someone know this issue
<_sourcemaker> mooper: 4 hours... reading all the stuff ... ndiswrapper... fwcutter... nothings works
<mooper> will__: goto #frostwire and follow ins
<mooper> _sourcemaker: really?
<_sourcemaker> mooper: yes
<will__> no i have an acount
<mooper> urm
<Fercho> I have an epson stylus 580. When you're printing and it runs out of paper, you put paper on it but there's no way to tell the printer to continue
<will__> but how do i login?
<mooper> will__: I dont know, now be a dear and sod off
<Fercho> this printer has no buttons on it
<mooper> erythrocyte: YAY
<mooper> did it work?
<will__> go to hell
<mooper> I already did
<jabba> rehi!
<erythrocyte> woa...mooper, jabba...something really weird happened...i booted into X anyway!
<erythrocyte> lol
<mooper> you were right jabba
<erythrocyte> mooper, jabba: what's goin on?
<mooper> erythrocyte: god knows
<erythrocyte> lol
<mooper> its all borked
<deejaypip> shit, I can't seem to play this DVD. I tried installing a bunch of dvdlibs, but they're not working
<mooper> sacrafice more engineers
<mooper> deejaypip: install vlc
<mooper> should work
<pteague_laptop> anybody know what scrollkeeper-update is?
<deejaypip> thanks mooper; I'll try
<erythrocyte> mooper, jabba: anyway...so my boot still hung infinitely at 'reading files needed to boot'
<mooper> then.........well thats pre X anyway
<mooper> ooh, I know what it is
<erythrocyte> btw i noticed that before 'reading files needed to boot' it says running /scripts/innit bottom something
<mooper> it is trying to find a resume image to boot from
<jabba> erythrocyte: that doesn't sound like init
<jabba> mooper: it might be complaining about inittab...
<mooper> duh, no erythrocyte's original problem was that his boots were taking frikkin ages
<erythrocyte> mooper: yea that's right
<mooper> the inittab makes no bones
<jabba> mooper: a resume image sounds like hibernate to me.
<jabba> erythrocyte: is it a laptop?
<erythrocyte> no it's a desktop
<jabba> hm.
<jabba> well, i'm at a loss. what if you boot into runlevel 2 or 1
<mooper> jabba, need to turn off quiet splash
<jabba> 2 should get you networking, and 1 will just boot.
<jabba> mooper: ding. whoops.
<jabba> mooper: i'm a solaris guy normally. :)
<jabba> what? splash? you mean open firmware?!!
<mooper> I am a moron usually but today Im being a guru
<erythrocyte> jabba, mooper: could this possibly be related to a corrupt initramfs image or something?
<mooper> no, quiet spalsh is a kernel opetion that you set in grup that turns aff all the lovely boot messages
<mooper> s/grup/grub
<jabba> erythrocyte: it kinda sounds like it... but turning off splash will help
<erythrocyte> no, i'm sorry, i meant could my slow boot be due to that
<jabba> erythrocyte: when grub comes up you need to press 'e' to edit your boot line
<mooper> erythrocyte: do you see the message "Kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..."
<jabba> remove the word that says "quiet"
<erythrocyte> i did...turning off splash...turning it on...it's all just the same
<mooper> I know, but you need to read the messages that you get when you turn off quiet boot
<erythrocyte> mooper: yea...but that mssg has always been there...ever since feisty
<mooper> aha, but you can turn off the looking for resume image cos that can take ages for the system to realise that its not there
<erythrocyte> jabba, mooper: i did, look at the messages i mean
<mooper> like grandma looking for the keys that are allready in her hand
<erythrocyte> mooper: it's not actually slow at that stage
<francesc> hola
<deejaypip> Hmm. VLC still isn't playing my DVD. The timer indicates that the video is running, but I don't see an image.
<mooper> erythrocyte: oh, before that stage?
<mooper> deejaypip: uhm
<erythrocyte> it's like after the kinit thingy...i get running /scripts/local something and then /scripts/init something and then....the 'reading files needed to boot'...here's where it hangs for minutes
<mooper> erythrocyte: how old is the installation?
<erythrocyte> i installed hardy the week it came out...so i think about 15 days
<mooper> reinstall it :)
<erythrocyte> mooper: lol..i was actually hoping that i might not need to
<mooper> well, no bugger has any idea whats going on
<mooper> so there is maybe some weird corruption
<erythrocyte> mooper: what puzzles me is that this slow down has only started after updates
<mooper> exactly, reinstall and run the updates
<mooper> I never do ubuntu updates usually, everything breaks
<erythrocyte> mooper: is it ok to generate a new initrd.img? you think that could have been corrupted somehow?
<mooper> I have no idea whats going on
<mooper> something has been borked
<erythrocyte> mooper: fine..i guess i'll have to reinstall
<erythrocyte> mooper, jabba: thanks anyway
<mooper> np
<KaTet> Hallo, ich hab Probleme beim Drucken unter kubuntu 8.04. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<KaTet> Oh, sorry.Should I write it in english?
<nosrednaekim> yes :)
<jhutchins_wk> KaTet: ALthough I think there's #kubuntu-de
<lumm> yep
<KaTet> Ok. I have some problems with printing under kubuntu 8.04. Anyone here who can help?
<nosrednaekim> sure... we can try
<mooper> have you tried cups?
<KaTet> By the way, nice idea 'Mike Anderson'
<nosrednaekim> :P
<mooper>  /whois ﻿nosrednaekim
<mooper> \whois nosrednaekim
<mooper> ?
<KaTet> Ok. After upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 printing is no more possible
<nosrednaekim> no space mooper :P
<mooper> doh
<mooper> KaTet: errors?
<nosrednaekim> don't know whay I'm telling you that <_<
<KaTet> I deinstalled all printer and installed driver manually. Again no printing possible. Then I set the right for /dev/usb/lp0 additionally on read/write for others and now it works.
<KaTet> After System restart the rights are set back to 'no access fpr other'
<KaTet> and printing is not possibe again
<KaTet> Any idea?
<nosrednaekim> what kind of printer is it?
<nosrednaekim> cannon,HP, etc
<KaTet> canon ip1600
<KaTet> owner of /dev/usb/lp0 is root, group is lp
<nosrednaekim> !canon
<ubottu> Factoid canon not found
<nosrednaekim> !cannon
<ubottu> Factoid cannon not found
<jdavies> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<KaTet> Yes, I know. Canon printer is allways special. But it worked under 7.10 perfectly. An it still does if the rights for /dev/usb/lp0 are changed.
<nosrednaekim> KaTet: well, you can change them on boot....
<nosrednaekim> put the commands in /etc/rc.local
<Daisuke_Ido> ka-tet, huh?
<ben__> woot
<KaTet> at the moment ka-tet with you
<BBM-5> hi
<KaTet> Ok, /etc/rc.local would give a workarround. But I doesn't look like a solution, I mean a real one.
<BBM-5> whats up guys
<BBM-5> need some help withvirtual box
<BBM-5> i cant use the alt key in the VM
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem
<BBM-5> i need it for photoshop
<crashhandler> there are something like blurred kde images on konqueror...how to remove that
<crashhandler> i mean the background thing
<PhilRod> crashhandler: view->configure background
<crashhandler> owh thanks :d
<nosrednaekim> BBM-5: did you install guest additions?
<BBM-5> yes
<BBM-5> read something about disabling Mouse Integration but have no idea where to do that
<Steve-cal> What's a really good GUI program for searching for files? I'm looking for one that has the ability to exclude any directories I specify, and have other options like min/max file size, etc. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Steve-cal: I'm pretty sure kfind can do that kinda stuff
<Steve-cal> nosrednaekim: Some things, but I don't see any option to exclude certain directories from the search.
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> guys, is there a repo or something along the lines to install KDE4 on Hardy from?
<jdlanteigne> hello
<SlimeyPete> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jdlanteigne> i need help
<SlimeyPete> !ask | jdlanteigne
<ubottu> jdlanteigne: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rysiek|pl> SlimeyPete: !thanks ;)
<erythrocyte> mooper, jabba: check this out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/since-we-have-no-etcinittab-506281/
<maria> hello
<maria> how do i become root in konsole?
<erythrocyte> maria: sudo su
<SlimeyPete> !sudo | maria
<ubottu> maria: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jussi01> erythrocyte: thats incorrect for us, ad we dont use it. please use sudo -i instead
<maria> thank you very much... i am installing gimp for the first time
<SlimeyPete> maria: erm
<SlimeyPete> using apt-get?
<maria> yes
<SlimeyPete> ah
<maria> that was the instruction on the gimp website
<SlimeyPete> ok - it's just that sometimes people try to install from source because they don't know about apt-get
<rysiek|pl> maria: you can find Gimp in Adept
<SlimeyPete> apt-get is the way to do it :) Or use Adept from the k-menu (same thing, but with graphics)
<erythrocyte> jussi01: how is sudo su different from sudo -i ? just curious :)
<rysiek|pl> maria: or in "Add/Remove Programs"
<maria> thank you all for your help
<rysiek|pl> maria: a wee bit more "user friendly", although I do prefer the commandline ;)
<jdlanteigne>  i just installed an nvidia geforce card and would like to enable the 3d drivers for it.  how do i do that?
<jussi01> erythrocyte: wait a sec, Ill see if i can find a nice article that explains it
<jussi01> !nvidia   | jdlanteigne
<ubottu> jdlanteigne: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erythrocyte> jussi01: thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> jdlanteigne: erm. I'd check in System Settings or in KMenu -> System for "Restricted Drivers"
<rysiek|pl> jdlanteigne: in Gutsy it's in KMenu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab. In hardy it should be in the very same place; it should allow you to install the drivers automagically ;)
<norman_x> hi out there
<SlimeyPete> hi
<crankcaller> hi
<Itaku> CAPS LOCK ARENT ON BUT IT KEEPS SPITTING OUT CAPS HOW DO I FIX IT?
<rysiek|pl> Itaku: erm. did you try hitting capslock a single time, and then type?
<norman_x> i am running kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5.9. thunderbird does not open firefox-2, when I klick on a link in an email. how can I fix that?
<jussi01> erythrocyte: if you have a look at the article that the bot gave, under the "Special notes on sudo and shells" section
<Itaku> now my caps are on and its spiting out lower case
<Itaku> the caps lock light is on
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<rysiek|pl> norman_x: KMenu -> System Settings -> (wait a sec, checking ;) )
<nosrednaekim> norman_x: you'll have to put in the full path to firefox2
<rysiek|pl> norman_x: -> "Default applications" or something named similarily (I have a different language version)
<norman_x> ok, in system settings it is in, but without the full path, I will try that. thanx.
<erythrocyte> jussi01: got it ...thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> norman_x: it might also be that Thunderbird does not honour the system web broser setting
<jussi01> erythrocyte: great :)
<rysiek|pl> norman_x: in that case you probably have to find this setting in Tb itself
<byte71> how to customize desktop for all user??
<sourcemaker_> join kubuntu-de
<uga> sourcemaker_: I won't
<uga> =)
<PhilRod> byte71: copy the relevant files from ~/.kde to `kde-config --prefix` basically
<PhilRod> see the user guide on docs.kde.org, section "kde for admins"
<sourcemaker_> uga: :-)
<jdlanteigne> thanks the restricted driver manager took care of it
<jdlanteigne> how do i enable compiz?
<jdlanteigne> !-compiz-fusion
<ubottu> compiz-fusion is <alias> compiz - added by jrib on 2007-09-15 01:44:26 - last edited by jrib on 2007-09-15 01:50:41
<deejaypip> So it looks like none of the DVD players like my hardware. Lenovo thinkpad R61.
<jdlanteigne> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<deejaypip> I'm not able to play encripted DVDs. Suggestions?
<scober> can you play unencrypted dvd's?  if so you might just need decss installed
<BluesKaj> !DVD | deejaypip
<ubottu> deejaypip: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<deejaypip> Alright, thanks
<PhilRod> how do I find out what files a currently uninstalled package will install?
<deejaypip> ahhh, another issue with my DVDs is that I need subtitles. I'm deaf.
<BluesKaj> deejaypip, libdvdcss2 merely rids the dvd of the DRM tag , subtitles etc should be preserved if you copy the full dvds without compression
<BBM-5> nosrednaekim: problem solved
<BBM-5> cyall
<jdlanteigne> what package do i need to get to manage compiz?
<Daisuke_Ido> jdlanteigne: compizconfig-settings-manager (or something similar
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-cache search compizconfig
<pim> I'm trying to navigat to a folder in bash
<pim> but when I type cd Microsoft Office
<pim> it says the directory doesn't exist
<pim> whilst ls
<pim> lists me the direcotry Microsoft Office
<PhilRod> you need to escape the space
<Pennycook> cd Microsoft\ Office
<pim> how do I do that?
<pim> ah
<LuigiTheKing> whi my shutdown menù don't have immage of kde?????????
<Pennycook> Or you can use tab completion. XD
<pim> thanks!
<PhilRod> but tab complete is your friend here - just do "cd Micr<TAB>"
<pim> it doesn work since there is another sub-directory that also starts with Microsoft
<pim> so that's why ;-)
<PhilRod> ah, ok. The trick is still worth knowing though :-)
<BluesKaj> MS Office run on wine ?
<Pennycook> BluesKaj: I thin kit depends on the version.  Check here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Daisuke_Ido> it does, but why would you want to?
<pim> It does run on wine ;-)
<BluesKaj> OO seems fine to me
<pim> how can I copy a file from my desktop to my current directory? cp /home/pim/Desktop/file .
<pim> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't think of any reason - professional or academic - that i could possibly require MS Office over OOo
<nosrednaekim> pim: yes
<Pennycook> Daisuke_Ido: I suppose some people might /have/ to use Access?
<BluesKaj> pim , copy & paste
<pim> no it won let me
<pim> I'm doing something not so legal with office :p
<BluesKaj> permission ?
<Daisuke_Ido> what's your current directory?
<pim> dont know I'm copying to a folder in wine
<pim> hm I think it hasn't worked
<pim> I'm actually trying to bypass the Office 2003 Authentication
<pim> but it's not really working yet
<pim> well I'll let you know when I get it working
<pim> what package to I install for spellchecking in openoffice?
<BluesKaj> OO has one in the tools section
<pim> hm
<pim> I tried it via apt-get
<pim> well the language packages are there
<pim> only they dont seem to be working
<pim> When I type afdafdf or something silly, it won't correct it
<BluesKaj> you prolly need to do a reboot
<BluesKaj> or a relogin
<pim> ok brb
<pim> Hm spellcheck still doesn't work
<pim> at all
<BluesKaj> I think you have to enable it
<pim> where?
<pim> Im searching for options nwo :p
<BluesKaj> bt clicking it in tools
<BluesKaj> by
<pim> well I can't get it to work
<pim> anyway it's 23:36 and I'm dead tired
<pim> and I have school tomorrow
<pim> So thanks for helping BluesKaj
<pim> cu later
<francois> hi can someone help me with my ppp connection ?
<makaveli> kde4 was buggy as hell when i tried it
<jhun> salut
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: #openoffice.org
<Dragnslcr> Will Kubuntu recognize a new SATA drive that gets connected while the system is running?
<vlt> Hello. What program causes the popup dialog when I insert an Audio CD, for example?
<vlt> Dragnslcr: Yes, if your BIOS supports it.
<erich> I have a fresh clean hardy install... but the wlan is not working... any help? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/160
<Dragnslcr> vlt- it's a relatively new motherboard (bought last year) that has hardware RAID for the SATA controllers, so I'd guess that the BIOS shouldn't have a problem with it. Thanks
<bobbyyu> Hi, I use XSane, but recently, it tells me that the device was busy; I can't access it.
<ep> What are the negatives to 8.04 (KDE 4 remix)?  You folks recomend this?
<nosrednaekim> test it as a liveCD, or install it after installing the kde3... but don't just install the remix
<nosrednaekim> install it afterwards with "apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop"
<ep> okay, good advice :)
<uga> sts_: sigh, your university stole my precious domain name ;)
<navetz> can somebody please help me with my apache LAMP server, I can not go to localhost unless I am online, I can't do work without an internet connection.
<Dragnslcr> Is there anything I have to run to get a newly-connected SATA drive detected? Just hoping to be able to format the drive and copy some stuff to it without rebooting
<william_>  sometimes downloaded movie clips (usually in divX) allow viewing but not fast forwarding.  what causes that and how to fix it
<william_> dragnslcr usually it does automatically?
<level1_> hi, I can't seem to run qt designer... the package is install, but how do I run it?
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: you can't hotplug those things :P
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- heh
<nosrednaekim> level1_: designer-qt4
<william_> yes you can
<william_> sata are hotpluggable
<nosrednaekim> In linux? really?
<william_> not sure about in linux but the specs allow for it
<Dragnslcr> I've seen some forum posts where people couldn't get new drives detected
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I knew SATA is hot-swappable
<Dragnslcr> Just wasn't sure if Ubuntu would detect the new disk
<Dragnslcr> A /dev/sdc didn't show up
<meddler> Good evening, I am new to kubuntu and am having difficulty with my wireless connection, here goes:  I am running Kubutu 8.04 on my acer aspire 4315, I can connect via a wired network, and have installed the atheros network driver netathr.inf  I was running the same distribution up until the weekend when I reinstalled as I loaded ubuntu studio and only half the applications worked - for some reason I can't find the list of
<meddler> available wireless networks to connect to - apologies if this is long winded
<Dragnslcr> I've never tried before, so I wasn't sure if there's a command that will scan the SATA controllers for new devices
<william_> maybe mount?
<william_> im noob i know but now the good dr_willis is here
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dr_willis> i am out of here in 9 min.
<Dragnslcr> I know mount requires an entry in /dev first, and there's no /dev/sdc
<Dragnslcr> Dr_willis- I'm just trying to see if Ubuntu will recognize a new SATA drive or if I have to reboot
<Dr_willis> hot plugged?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<Dr_willis> good luck with that. :)
<Dr_willis> I do recall some hotplug utilities
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I can just reboot
<william_> Dr_willis: some of the videos i downloaded are in a weird form of divX that doesnt allow fast forwarding.  what is that and how can i fix it?
<Dragnslcr> Got a new 500 GB drive. Gonna copy everything from the 250 that had Windows on it and set that up as a RAID mirror
<Dragnslcr> Then set up Keep to make backups to the 500
<Dr_willis> william_,  ive seen that issue with some badly done videos. some sort of index that ive seen avidmux rebuild/correct.
<william_> you rock doc
<Dr_willis> william_,  i recall vlc  or mplayer correcting them also..  I think
<tzd> Dragnslcr: so Keep is a great tool for backups? Been looking for something to handle backups :)
<root> hola
<NickPresta> tzd, I like Keep. That, or an rsync bash script :)
<Dragnslcr> tzd- I've never used it, but it looks pretty simple to set up
<tzd> NickPresta: Will Keep copy all things I might need in case of a hdd failure?
<tzd> Dragnslcr: ah ok.
<Dragnslcr> I would think that Keep is just a frontend for rsync
<nat2610> are there a shortcut to go from a desktop to another one with kde ?
<NickPresta> tzd, keep is configurable in almost every way you could want. :)
<tzd> nat2610:  try ctrl + Fkey
<nat2610> thanks
<nat2610> tzd:  that was that
<tzd> nat2610: good :)
<tzd> NickPresta: ah sweet! I need to try it out then. I'm ab it of a newbie when it comes to backups for linux but the longer I wait the more scared I get ;P
<Dragnslcr> tzd- correction, it uses rdiff
<tzd> Dragnslcr: ok, a bit over my skills now ^^
<root> good tsd
<NikLP> I hope you guys are more helpful than the ubuntu channel... lot of chaff on there...
<NikLP> I'm running MS VirtualPC 2007 with a 1.5GB disk, install fails like "an installation step failed .. select and install software" should I make the virtual disk bigger? (VPC said it would auto-grow it, but I'm not sure)
<NikLP> 8.04
<root> HABLAN ESPAÑOL
<root> LO NESECITO
<Dragnslcr> NikLP- 1.5 GB probably won't be big enough for anything more than a minimal system
<Dragnslcr> !es | root
<ubottu> root: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NikLP> Dragnslcr: sure - but it just fails - I get no options - should I just increase that anyway and hope for the best? Seems like an option, but I don't want to waste another 30 mins if someone here knows better :)
<Dragnslcr> Automagically expanding the size of a virtual disk is entirely up the VM system
<Dragnslcr> I would think the Kubuntu installer would check for free disk space before starting the installation, but the VM might not be reporting it correctly
<NikLP> right so grow that sucka, yeah?
<NikLP> wasn't sure how much linux had grown in the last xx years :/
<Dragnslcr> The base system would probably fit in 1.5 GB easily, but KDE adds quite a bit
<NikLP> ah well
<NikLP> I have pretty limited space is all... I'll clear down and see what I can do from there, thanks :)
<Dragnslcr> Eh, disk space is dirt cheap this days
<Dragnslcr> 500 GB drive for under $100
<Dragnslcr> Good luck with it
<NikLP> yeah I'm on a laptop with 40GB total at the moment, so we'll see what we can do. I just upgraded to 1GB RAM this MORNING, so you can see where I'm at :)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, good point
<Dragnslcr> 'Course that's why I like desktops. I just dropped in a new 500 GB drive
<lukasz> witajcie ludu !!
<lukasz> :D
<lukasz> jest ktos z Was kto by sie znal na konfiguracji wifi? :/
<NickPresta> !pl | lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lukasz> thx
#kubuntu 2008-05-22
<christian> Wazzup?
<reese> if I upgrade to kubuntu hardy with kde4, all packages on my current kde 3.5.9 will continue to work?
<kgx> reese: you can select which kde to log into, so yes
<kgx> it'll act like a completely different window manager
<kgx> is anyone using kubuntu on sony vaio? any problems with it? my boss wants to give me a vaio (except i hate reflective screens) so im thinking whether to get it or not
<reese> kgx: so if I log in with kde4, I won't be able use the packages installed on kde3?
<Dragnslcr> reese- you don't have to upgrade anything, just install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Dragnslcr> reese- KDE4 shouldn't have any trouble running anything that works in KDE3
<Itaku> wb!
<stdin> Itaku: I think icecast is a shoutcast server, if that's what you're looking for
<Itaku> i got the server...
<Itaku> looking for a program to broadcast to it
<genii> oddcast or so
<NikLP> vlc any good on linux? :/
<BluesKaj> yup
<NikLP> glad to hear, I'm installing my first kU  right now
<NikLP> inside VirtualPC, yuk (sorry!)
<BluesKaj> plays most media files without any probs
<NikLP> gotta love it :)
<NikLP> and streams, of course ;)
<NikLP> just hope it installs this time
<NikLP> kU that is
<BluesKaj> amarok plays streams well , actaually easier to use than VLC in my experience
<lukasz> i must choose in KDE default display manager :gdm or kdm?
<BluesKaj> kdm
<NikLP> if I ain't seen it, it's new to me! :)
 * genii sips
<lukasz> it not works ;/
<lukasz>                                                                         ↑
<lukasz>   │  No configuration:                                                      ▒
<lukasz>   │   Should be chosen to leave the current configuration unchanged.        ▒
<lukasz>   │  Internet site:
<BluesKaj> NikLP, VLC has a streaming wizard , but I haven't used it much
<NikLP> I just set it up to stream something the other day and received it in WMP, it took me like 2mins to set up, what a dream :)
<kgx> what do you guys use for laptop power management? guidance is too simple
<NikLP> keep it plugged in :)
<dac_> how do you get your email and passwords encryped?
<dac_> ?msg dac_ now _a61_
<dac_> dac_/msg now _a61_
<[Relic]> where can I find when the next kernel version is coming out or estimated?
<Hechicera1973> hi everyone
<Hechicera1973> can anyone help me with sound configuration in ubuntu?
<billyd> What kind of sound card or chip is it?
<Hechicera1973> well, actually i have 2
<Hechicera1973> one install on the board
<Hechicera1973> and the other, a pc C-media
<Hechicera1973> C-mdia IEC958
<billyd> There is a Sound configuration/Troublleshooting  space in Ubuntu website
<billyd> Just one minute
<Hechicera1973> would you please tell me the link?
<billyd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<billyd> I had trouble with ALC chip - Intel-HDA and it has caused lots of problems
<billyd> Going to 8.04 seemed to cure the problems
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know why'd I get an error from Adept that it can't install package, but there's nothing showing up in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Hechicera1973> yes i have th 9.04
<Hechicera1973> 8.04 i mean
<Hechicera1973> well, i am going to read the troubleshooting
<Hechicera1973> thanks for your help
<billyd> That URL has a step by step trouble shooting procedure on it
<Dragnslcr> apt-get install says that the package can't be authenticated
<nathan__> After I have downloaded a compressed file of a program, how do I turn it into a program? If that makes sense...
<[Relic]> Hechicera1973, are you trying to use both sound cards at once?
<nathan__> I am trying to get GnuPG from here http://www.gnupg.org/download/
<Dragnslcr> Okay, never mind that issue. New question: how can I get the DNS servers that I enter in the manual network configuration to not be lost on boot?
<Dragnslcr> (stupid Comcast)
<Dragnslcr> And has anyone else gotten QtParted to work? It won't even start for me
<nathan__> I know how to extract it, I just don't know what to do after that.
<[Relic]> go into the dir and read the instructions normally in README or similar spelled file
<nathan__> Do I also need the "Signature and SHA-1 checksum"
<[Relic]> did you search the gnupg site for installation or compiling instructions?
<Hechicera1973> thank you billyd
<Hechicera1973> i have to reboot
<Hechicera1973> bye
<nathan__> What does "Unpack the tarball." mean?
<nathan__> do I type "tar xzvf gnupg-x.y.z.tar.gz" into the command line?
<Dragnslcr> GParted is so ugly compared to QtParted
<Dragnslcr> If only QtParted actually worked...
<BluesKaj> well, ugly maybe , but after it works , it looks so much better :)
<adude> i just install 8.04 server where can i get info how to use it?
<Dragnslcr> When it comes to partition disks, working will always beat pretty
<NikLP> Dragnslcr: just this second got my login screen up in colour, under VPC2k7 :) it needed more disk :p
<NikLP> I was burning stuff off and deleting it while the installer was running, it was pretty damn close :p
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<psyco> can anyone help me install cedega on kubuntu
<Bidoof> They offer a .deb on their site
<psyco> I run it but Gdebi just closes after a while...
<psyco> and then there is no update on my menu (KDE3)
<Bidoof> you try installing it through the terminal?
<psyco> nope, Bidoof, what is the command?
<Bidoof> sudo dpkg -i cedegadebfile
<psyco> ty
<psyco> Yay
<Bidoof> it worked?
<psyco> Yup
<psyco> thanks
<Bidoof> anytime
<rysiek|pl> guys, if I want to install kde4 on my hardy so that I can choose the session (KDE3/KDE4) in KDM during logging-in, do I install kde4 or kubuntu-kde4-desktop package?
<Dragnslcr> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ElecNinja> Oh, what should I use to encrypt a partition that will be used for both windows and linux?
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: kthx
<Bidoof> TrueCrypt
<Bidoof> I've been having issues with bsods in XP though
<Bidoof> so YMMV
<ForzaPalermo> hey anywhere i can download packages for kde 4.1 alpha?
<ElecNinja> And from the respositories, what do I install for truecrypt in kubuntu?
<Bidoof> I don't think it's in the repos
<Bidoof> I just checked online
<Bidoof> http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php\
<Bidoof> There's an option there for a .deb
<dwidmann_laptop> What in the world is up with the Xine engine in H.H.??
<BluesKaj> dwidmann_laptop, what do you mean ?
<ForzaPalermo> hey anywhere i can download packages for kde 4.1 alpha?
<Bidoof> I don't think kubuntu has a repo for it
<Bidoof> you'd have to download and compile it
<ElecNinja> Yeah, but when I install it, it says that "I might experience low performance" with "a bugh in some linux kernals"
<ElecNinja> bug*
<ElecNinja> But, I don't know if that's a relevent warning message or not, as I have upgraded to the lasts linux kernal that the repos give me.
<BluesKaj> kde4.1 is not available cuz it's not ready , even as an alpha :)
<ForzaPalermo> i thought someone may have created packages
<Bidoof> Truecrypt needs a 2.6.5 kernel (or higher/compatible) with both device mapper and loop device enabled. Make sure that the kernel is configured as follows:
<Bidoof> I think you should be set
<Bidoof> wait
<Bidoof> are you running 8.04 or 7.10
<ElecNinja> I updated from a clean install of 7.10 to 8.04
<NikLP> sooo I have no network connectivity under VPC... any thoughts?
<dwidmann_laptop> BluesKaj: doesn't seem to like working for me in H.H. ... makes me want to kick it.
<Bidoof> I don't know
<Bidoof> It may or may not be slow
<Bidoof> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766731&page=2
<Bidoof> I think that's the only cross platform drive encryption
<Bidoof> But you could use KGPG and PGP
<ElecNinja> I'll try truecrypt. Thanks.
<Bidoof> No problem
<ElecNinja> Oh, I'm just curious, what is this message? "QSettings: failed to open file '/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc'" It never seems to affect anything, but it appears quite a lot.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: btw, in case you didn't see what I said earlier (apparently my IRC weirded out on me), KDE 4.1 alpha 1 was released a while back
<BluesKaj> Jucato, too bad , more damage to the unsuspecting early adopters setups :)
<Jucato> no packages for Kubuntu though. so no worries there :)
<Dragnslcr> Maybe 4.1 will have the functionality back from 3.5...
<NikLP> uh, where is the "administrator mode" button, that I'm being pointed to...??
<Bidoof> That's what it's supposed to add
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: Plasma is the only one with that problem to face. almost everything else works great and is adding features, not adding "back" features :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Last time I tried 4.0, I don't think the taskbar had a context menu yet
<Bidoof> Yeah
<Jucato> taskbar = Plasma
<Dragnslcr> Which makes it a bit tough to configure
<Bidoof> You still can't change its size
<Jucato> um. actually you can now (4.1)
<Jucato> it's weird how to do it, but kinda amusing too
<Dragnslcr> Please tell me that the hideous new KMenu isn't the default
<Jucato> (what's missing is moving widgets on the panel around...)
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: still the default. right-click to change
<BluesKaj> widget - schmidgets ...what a silly concept
<Dragnslcr> Is it worth trying 4.0.4, or should I just wait for 4.1 at this point?
<Bidoof> yeah
<Jucato> imho, wait for 4.1
<Bidoof> Wait for 4.1
 * genii ponders plasmatosis
<Dragnslcr> 4.1 is due in July?
<Bidoof> I think so
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: yes, kickoff is the default, depressing as it is
<Bidoof> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080430-first-look-kde-4-1-alpha-1-very-promising.html
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's not really that silly. consider gnome-panel and kicker... everything there are just applets. what plasma "tries" (whether they succeed or not is another question) is make those "applets" common to both the "desktop" and the "panel"... instead of having separate and totally different ones like in KDE 3
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I have to admit that concept still confuses me and I don't understand how to move them around between the panel and the desktop
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hence the "tries" in my sentence :)
<Dragnslcr> What do I need to set for my normal user account to have write permission to a mounted disk?
<Jucato> **hat plasma "tries" (whether they succeed or not is another question)**
<BluesKaj> :)
<Jucato> s/hat/that/
<Jucato> in any case, Plasma is almost a start from scratch and revolutionary (not evolutionary) implementation, so it will really need time to mature... **I hope** :D
<Jucato> "widgets" is really just a fancy/Web 2.0 way of calling applets... blame OS X and Opera :)
<Dragnslcr> I remember the days when "widget" actually meant something...
<Jucato> it still does... at least for us GUI programmers :P
<Jucato> now it's just overloaded
<Jucato> aaaanyway... I guess the conv should have been in #kubuntu-kde4 :P
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Copying old Windows files to a new hard drive so I can turn the old one into a RAID mirror is so much fun
<gwp> Is there a linux version of Katia and Autocad?
<Jucato> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2954 kB, installed size 12648 kB
<gwp> sweet
<psyco> Anyone installed Warcraft III frozen throne on cedega?
<Jucato> you'll probably want to ask in a cedega channel
<gwp> WoW is better
<Bidoof> give me a second
<psyco> gwp: Pft got bored of WoW
<Bidoof> they have a little list
<psyco> Bidoof: List of what?
<Bidoof> compatable games
<psyco> Bidoof: I know its compatible
<Bidoof> Okay
<psyco> Bidoof: I just want to know if anyone got my problem, It gets stuck on the frozen throne loading screen.
<Bidoof> Ok
<Dragnslcr> psyco- I've run it on vanilla Wine without any trouble, other than the sound being a bit out of sync
<NikLP_> quickstart?
<NikLP_> oh you don't have bots on here I suppose (d'oh)
<psyco> Dragnslcr: Vanilla wine?
<Jucato> NikLP_: hm?
<Dragnslcr> As in plain Wine with nothing else (e.g. Cedega)
<psyco> Oh
<Dragnslcr> !quickstart | NikLP_
<ubottu> Factoid quickstart not found
<NikLP_> I'm looking for a quickstart video or something, I'm WAY out of touch...
<NikLP_> Dragnslcr: gotcha
<psyco> Dragnslcr: I tried wine but it wans't working to well. I couldn't get past installing TFT
<racquad> hi there.
<racquad> I have just installed kubuntu-desktop on my regular ubuntu installation
<Dragnslcr> psyco- it's been a while, but I got it working at one point
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember if I had to do anything weird
<racquad> but the kde has a strange behaviour.
<Bidoof> What does it do?
<racquad> it takes a little to draw the K-menu, for instance.
<psyco> Dragnslcr: lol ok, I'll try wine again tomorrow.
<racquad> when i pass the mouse over a drop down menu, it flicks a lot before I can click on it
<Bidoof> Graphical acceleration issues?
<racquad> Bidoof: maybe
<racquad> do you know how can I disable it?
<racquad> I mean, I was using compiz on my gnome desktop. Does it has anything to do with this kde issue?
<gwp> how come when I install programs in KDE4 they dont install to the kicker, I have to search for them to run them?
<mhz128> yo yo yo
<Bidoof> It might
<Bidoof> What version of KDE
<Bidoof> 3 or 4
<racquad> 3
<Bidoof> I don't know, I have KDE 4 and occaisionally have an issue like that
<racquad> The strange thing is that this happens only at my laptop. on my desktop, kde runs smooth
<NikLP_> hm I'm getting a lot of key skipping (virtual pc) - is that something simple I can change
<epimeth> what up peeps?
<NikLP_> I think a lot of these apparently stupid Qs would be sorted if I could get the damn screen size big enough :p
<epimeth> anybody know where I can find a seem editor for my motorola v3m?
<mhz128> I've got nvidia-settings manager installed and changed my refresh rate to 60 hz. Is there a manual way of detecting what it's actually set at? I dont think its really running at 60hz... =p
<lonran> hi all
<lonran> is there an oxygen style/theme for kde3?
<EmC> how do you partition and install an encrypted home directory
<genii> EmC: I've used this method before from livecd with alterations to step 2 for partitioning scheme and other minor stuff. It's for the whole thing though not just /home  http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/
<genii> You can adapt to suit
<EmC> ok, i just finished downloading the alternate cd
<EmC> is that after you install kubuntu?
<genii> EmC: No, it's another way to install.
<EmC> ok
<Armagguedes> hello
<EmC> has anyone installed kubuntu on am xps m1330? successfuly
<nate_> HELLO ALL, i am having a hell of a time tring to figure out how to get my wireless mouse to work with GRUB.  it works fine to get into bios,,,,
<genii> EmC: You install the debootstrap into the livecd then go from there with the instructions, modifying as needed. I used the livecd partioner for instance instead of the manual way he has, etc etc
<Armagguedes> can i have a suggestion for a SIP client (for use with voipbuster)=
<NikLP_> thanks for your help guys :)
<NikLP_> ciao
<genii> nate_: grub doesn't have some mouse-enabled interface
<nate_> genii:i meant the wireless keyboard
<epimeth> anybody know where I can find a seem editor for my motorola v3m?
<nathan__> im trying to install this program, I extracted it, then went to the command line and cd to the folder just like the readme said. Then the readme says to type "make" so I did. It said "No targets specified and no makefile found. What do I do?
<genii> nate
<genii> bah
<Jucato> are you still trying to compile gnupg?
<nathan__> yes
<genii> nate_: Check bios to make sure usb keyboard is enabled or ps2 keyboard emulation enabled, etc
<Jucato> nathan__: is there something wrong with our gnupg packages?
<nate_> genii: i will try that, thanks
<nathan__> well the website said not to use the ubuntu one. That it was old and wasn't updated regularly or something. I don't know if they know what they're talking about or not.
<Jucato> !compile | nathan__
<ubottu> nathan__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nzk> Hmm, apt isn't updating Firefox to RC1.
<genii> nzk: The firefox update lock setting is in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox.cfg
<Dragnslcr> nzk- I don't think there's a package for RC1 in the repository yet
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<epimeth> MachinTrucChose: hi :-)
<Armagguedes> nzk,  no it's still at b5 in the repos
<MachinTrucChose> haven't used Kubuntu since KDE 3.5...can someone tell me if the Options are less..."overwhelming" in KDE4? I don't mean the amount, I mean the organization in the K Panel or whatever it wsa called.
<genii> MachinTrucChose: Currently they are using a Vista-like kmenu system
<genii> Some like it some don't
<epimeth> MachinTrucChose: also, kde4 isn't exactly ready for public consumption... at least afaik
<Jucato> genii: "vista-like"? O.o
<Jucato> (that's kinda unfair considering it was developed before vista's menu afaik)
<labud> hi
<Jucato> kickoff has been in KDE 3.5 openSUSE way before KDE 4 adopted it
<labud> can anyone direct me to a channel for help on ubuntu
<genii> Jucato: Well, thats the simplest way to explain it without arguing chicken-egg stuff
<labud> ubuntu/kubuntu
<Jucato> labud: this is #kubuntu
<Jucato> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu (GNOME). this one's for the KDE version
<labud> i need some help in finding out where to look for my dvd device and how it is listed
<labud> i am using kde
<o_> what is those combinetion of button to let you do like window vista ?alt +tab?
<labud> when i go to system settings/advanced/disk and file systems   i see my dvd burner  listed as /dev/fdo
<labud> but it says it is disabled
<genii> labud: Do you have a floppy disk drive at all?
<labud> i can play dvd files  [.avi and .vob]  but i cannot burn a dvd
<labud> on my machine  yes
<genii> labud: Does the file dev/scd0 exist on your computer?
<labud> there is none listed in my disk and file systems window
<genii> labud: Does the file /dev/scd0 exist on your computer?            (missed a / before dev there)
<labud> not in the disk and file systems window    shud i look elsewhere?
<genii> labud: in Konsole, what does command:       ls -l /dev/dvd                     report?
<labud> no such file or directory
<genii> labud: how about: ls -l /dev/cd
<genii> labud: If no there either, then fd0 which it currently thinks it is
<labud> same thing   no such file or directory
<nflava_> anyone know of a good package that will let my use my tv capture card?
<NickPresta> !away > word|away
<word|away> NickPresta: tsk, someone is using my nick so i had to switch to an already identified one so it'd be easier to ghost it
<godkas> this is my config.log from running ./configure for libmirage http://pastebin.ca/1025560
<godkas> i noticed some errors anyone think they can lend a guess?
<thev> Does TOP report usage on a per core basis?
<thev> IE %95 percent is acutally %95 of one core
<thev> I just saw it report %199 so I'm thinking that's what's up
<sparr> whats the name of that program that can find music track information by actually "listening" to the audio?
<Jucato> musicbrainz or something?
<Jucato> nah..
<genii> thev: That seems to be how mine works. When I hit 1 to show both cores #1 is at some high number and #2 a low number til #1 tops out then it kicks in
<thev> genii - I'm just wondering what's up with UFRAW.  Seems like it's only using one core on my C2D, but on my X2 it routinely spikes over %100
<genii> thev: I have no immediate explanation or theory
<thev> I'm converting thousands (literally) of images, so I want to squeeze the most out of it
<p_quarles> sparr, Jucato: yes, MusicBrainz is the one
<byonix_> hi, my sound doesn't work how do i resolve it?
<byonix_> hi, my sound doesn't work how do i resolve it?
<genii> byonix_: Perhaps consult !sound factoid of the bot. If you have an intel HDA card you may need to also look up !intelhda factoid
<byonix_> genii:excuse me?you mean, i type !intelhda factoid, indeed i use intel card
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> eg
<dthacker> sparr: picard attempt to match tracks to known profiles
<byonix_> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> byonix_: Apologies for brevity. Long day
<byonix_> thanks
<navetz__> can somebody tell me how to reinstall apache2, including the config files and everything.
<dthacker> navetz_: why do you want to do that?
<navetz__> dthacker: because I can't connect to localhost offline
<dthacker> navetz__: what do the apache error logs say?
<navetz__> dthacker: I have tried a lot of different things but I think my only option is to completly reinstlaled
<navetz__> dthacker: error logs don't say anything except favicon errors
<dthacker> navetz__: is apache running?  "ps -ef | grep apache2
<dthacker> " will tell you.
<dthacker> ps -ef | grep apache2
<navetz__> dthacker: yes it is, localhost works when I am online, just not offline
<dthacker> navetz__: what do you consider "offline"?
<navetz__> dthacker: no internet connection
<navetz__> dthacker: I am on wireless and when I turn of my wireless card
<navetz__> dthacker: I can no longer go on locahost
<dthacker> navetz__: can you ping localhost when your wireless is off?
<navetz__> dthacker: I don't think so, I just reinstalled apache so I'll try it again
<dthacker> navetz__: if you can't resolve localhost properly, no service will respond to it.
<navetz__> dthacker: Hi, yea I can ping localhost when I am offline
<navetz__> dthacker: when I try to access it thorugh a browser though, it wont work.
<dthacker> navetz__: what are you putting in your browser?
<frybye> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<navetz__> dthacker: ok, when I restart apache it goes to address 127.0.1.1
<navetz__> but both 127.0.1.1 and 127.0.0.1 work
<navetz__> also I noticed that there is a new ip address under eth0 for me
<navetz__> and that ip is 169.254.6.150
<navetz__> and that also works to go to my root directory in apache
<dthacker> navetz__: 169.254.x.x is a default address assigned when the OS can't find a network.
<navetz__> dthacker: oh, ok
<navetz__> dthacker: well do you have any idea how I can fix this
<navetz__> dthacker: I have tried so much, and nothing has worked yet
<dthacker> so what doesn't work?  http://localhost ?
<navetz__> dthacker: right now it does, but when my internet is off, nothing does
<dthacker> navetz__: please verify.  If you are not connected to the network.  http://localhost does not work.
<navetz__> dthacker: yes that is correct, http://localhost does not work, 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 don't work either
<dthacker> hmmmm
<Eaude> Hello
<navetz__> dthacker: no ideas?
<Eaude> I need help installing Widgits and theme in Kubuntu
<dthacker> If you can ping them when you are offline, but you can't connect to them with apache, then you need to check your apache config files to make sure they are listening
<navetz__> dthacker: Yea, I tried that but I am not to sure what I am doing.
<dthacker> navetz__: take the apache config down to the default file, make sure that works, and build back out from there.
<navetz__> dthacker: thats what I am trying to do by removeing apache and installing it again, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<dthacker> look at /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<navetz__> dthacker: alright
<navetz__> dthacker: what am I looking for?
<dthacker> navetz__: what I mean is disable all your virtual hosts except for the default.
<navetz__> dthacker: ah ok
<navetz__> dthacker: I think the default file for me only has virtual hosts
<dthacker> then navetz__: have you configured any other virtual hosts except for the default?
<navetz__> dthacker: not on purpose (I found this online and think it might be a good way to go)
<navetz__> dpkg -P apache2-common apache2
<navetz__> apt-get install apache2-common apache2
<dthacker> ok, try that. then check if apache is started or not.
<fenix> Hola a todos
<fenix> alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de una webcam
<flaccid> !webcam | fenix
<ubottu> fenix: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<flaccid> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<navetz__> dthacker: If i request reinstall through adept, will it also purge then reinstall?
<antonio_> hi guys
<fenix> hi
<dthacker> don't know, never tried re-install through adept
<antonio_> can I ask something about konqueror?
<antonio_> it's first time in irc
<antonio_> not sure how it works!
<se7en_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flaccid> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<antonio_> i'm using hardy 8.04 (kde 3.5.9), but i'm unable to use konqueror and flash
<se7en_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<p_quarles> antonio_, have you installed konqueror-nsplugins ?
<antonio_> yes
<antonio_> nsplugins installed
<antonio_> even pointed konqueror to the right flash folder
<antonio_> in fact i "have" flash in the plugin
 * dthacker signs off
<flaccid> antonio_: what actually happens
<antonio_> just nothing
<antonio_> i cannot see any flash image or video
<p_quarles> wow -- some aggressive netsplits going on there . . .
<p_quarles> antonio_, is there anything in place of where the video ought to be?
<antonio_> yes
<antonio_> blank space
<p_quarles> have you tested it in other browsers (firefox, e.g.)
<flaccid> antonio_: kubuntu version?
<antonio_> or some red symbol (a circle with a stripe)
<antonio_> yes
<antonio_> it works fine in firefox
<fenix> i'm programing on PHP, but i do this on windows, then i want change for linux, but i dont know how begin whit this step of migration
<antonio_> it seems as if konqueror sees the plugins
<flaccid> fenix: migrating what exactly?
<antonio_> but it does not use it
<p_quarles> antonio_, you scanned for plugins in the konqueror settings?
<flaccid> antonio_: is flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<antonio_> yes
<antonio_> yes
<antonio_> is there
<p_quarles> antonio_, 32-bit or 64-bit?
<flaccid> antonio_: ls -l /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so please
<antonio_> 32-bit
<antonio_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8115888 2008-05-19 01:40 /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<fenix> flaccid: of the tools for develoment
<flaccid> !lamp | fenix
<ubottu> fenix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<antonio_> i had a similar problem in gutsy
<flaccid> antonio_: that seems fine. run konqueror from konsole then goto a flash page, then observer stdout in konsole when it loads
<antonio_> Improper call to JPEG library in state 202
<antonio_> Unable to read JPEG data
<antonio_> that's what i have
<antonio_> but what about file association in konqueror?
<fenix> mmm, not about of the services, more focus to desing, for example on windows exist dreamweaver that is wonderful, but on linux which can i use?
<flaccid> antonio_: pastebin lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flashplugin please
<fenix> i dont speak english, i'm terrible:S, excuse me
<p_quarles> antonio_, file association shouldn't have anything to do with it, so long as you have plugins loaded on demand
<antonio_> i have for x-shockwave-flash, embedding=netscape plugin viewer
<flaccid> fenix: quanta
<antonio_> i don't have plugin loaded on demand
<p_quarles> antonio_, try that?
<antonio_> but i can try
<flaccid> antonio_: also locate libflashplayer.so
<antonio_> No LSB modules are available.
<antonio_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<antonio_> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04
<antonio_> Release:        8.04
<antonio_> Codename:       hardy
<antonio_> Linux antonio 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<antonio_> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.124.0ubuntu2                                   Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<flaccid> !pastebin | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> kde3 or kde4 and which version of konqueror?
<antonio_> sorry
<p_quarles> flaccid, he already said -- scroll back
<flaccid> rightio
<antonio_> locate result is /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<flaccid> well in my version of that i get crash w/ signal 11. flash doesn't work because of that
<p_quarles> antonio_, sorry, "on-demand" I was confusing with something else -- I meant "enable plugins globally" -- you have that on?
<antonio_> yes
<p_quarles> antonio_, well, sounds like you've done all the obvious stuff, so umm . . .
<antonio_> in gutsy, for a long time i was unable to effectively load plugins, that was solved by an update
<p_quarles> maybe install the tarball from the Flash web site?
<fenix> flaccid: quanta have support for PHP
<antonio_> it seems like konqueror does not "really" load my plugins
<p_quarles> fenix, Quanta has support for more languages than you shake a stick at
<flaccid> antonio_: i think we need to remove the netscape in plugins settings and just use the nonfree
<flaccid> fenix: not sure. use eclipse for an IDE..
<antonio_> what do you mean?
<p_quarles> antonio_, similar things happen with Sun Java?
<antonio_> not really
<antonio_> that works good
<flaccid> antonio_: i changed it, but same result
<p_quarles> so it works with Java, just not with Flash? if that's right, then at least one NS plugin is working
<antonio_> i use a website for uni that use java
<antonio_> so i think it works
<flaccid> antonio_: i tried everything, could not get it to work in konqueror 3, but it works in konqueror 4.0.3. i can successfully load http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<p_quarles> antonio_, and you're not getting the "this site requires the latest version of flash" message?
<antonio_> trying now on a java website
<flaccid> nspluginviewer crashes with signal 11 in konq 3
<antonio_> not working at all!
<antonio_> but konqueror does not crash
<p_quarles> hmm, well I've been using Flash and Konqueror 3.5.x for some time now, so it definitely works
<antonio_> so is a problem of ns_plugins?
<romunov> grrr ,kpdf won't stop printing two pages on one side, even though i selected one page per sheet
<flaccid> antonio_: im on the same versions as you..
<p_quarles> antonio_, I would give the Adobe installer a try -- uninstall the Ubuntu package and give that a try
<p_quarles> the main difference is that it will install the Flash player for only the current user -- might make a difference
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> i'll try later
<flaccid> p_quarles: he could just copy the file
<antonio_> copy the file?
<flaccid> yes
<p_quarles> or that, but the installer puts it in the right place automatically
<flaccid> but no need
<flaccid> goto configure konqueror | plugins
<flaccid> under netscape plugins goto Plugins tab
<antonio_> ok
<flaccid> in the value colum see what the path is for the plugin library
<antonio_> i have seven paths
<antonio_> one is for flashplugin-nonfree
<flaccid> you want to add /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree to the top of the directories and re-scan
<antonio_> is already there
<antonio_> on top
<antonio_> just scanned
<antonio_> no changes
<flaccid> ok well flash only works in konqueror 4 in my hardy. you could submit a bug..
<antonio_> just to be sure, but should i have some plugin related to netscape?
<flaccid> nspluginviewer is the wrapper that loads the plugin
<flaccid> for flash
<antonio_> because i only have flashplugin-nonfree, libflash-mozplugin, libvlcplugin and 4 mplayerplugin
<flaccid> flash plugin is essentially just libflashplayer.so
<flaccid> i have only  flashplugin-nonfree
<flaccid> thats all you need
<flaccid> !flash | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<antonio_> ok guys
<antonio_> maybe i'll just wait for intrepid
<antonio_> i cannot upgrade to kde4 for now
<flaccid> you do not need kde4 desktop installed to run konq4
<flaccid> !info konqueror-kde4 | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: konqueror-kde4 (source: kdebase-kde4): KDE 4's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1726 kB, installed size 5072 kB
<antonio_> i'll give it a try then
<antonio_> let see
<antonio_> anyway, many thank for your great support
<flaccid> it should just depend on kde4 and qt4 libs but not the whole desktop
<flaccid> np
<antonio_> just a last thing
<antonio_> this chat should work with kopete too right?
<flaccid> yep
<antonio_> any particular step to do?
<antonio_> i'm pretty new to irc
<flaccid> um i can't remember sorry, try #kopete . i can't find an irc account in kopete-kde4
<antonio_> thanks
<flaccid> np
<romunov> what pdf viewer would you guys recommend, excluding kpdf?
<ubunturos> if you are on KDE 4.x, okular could be good
<romunov> no, i'm still on KDE3
<ubunturos> hmm, I guess, Kpdf doesn't exist for KDE 4.x ;
<romunov> i'll have to try kghostview again
<ubunturos> romunov: then there's xpdf, if you want to
<romunov> ugh
<romunov> it's ugly and doesn't support printing
<romunov> (neither does epdfview)
<ubunturos> I assume, it might have improved by now
<romunov> i just installed it 5 mintues ago
<romunov> and i couldn't find a print function
<dwidmann_> I wonder why I can't use both of my DVD drives at the same time.
<dwidmann_> Been trying to watch something on one screen while burning something in the other and it just doesn't want to happen :(
<MDCore> hey all... I've got a little problem. My keyboard has frozen, in the gui
<MDCore> Ctrl-f# works and caps lock works but no other keys!??!
<MDCore> sorry, Ctrl-Alt-F# works. I logged into the console, installed console IRC and now I'm here. Any ideas how to restore my keyboard?
<frybye> MDCore: I am no kubuntu expert.. but I guess you did try re-booting and it has stayed the same or...?
<MDCore> frybye: I don't want to reboot. ,
<frybye> so the keyboard just dosent work within the gui.. eh - is there a way to delete it and re-install there???
<MDCore> delete and re-install!?
<frybye> MDCore: - again i dont know much about kubuntu!!
<MDCore> okay, it just froze suddenly
<MDCore> I don't want to reboot because I don't want to lose all my work
<MDCore> plus this has happened before and I want to try and find out how to fix it if it happens again
<frybye> so the mouse -and- k-board are not working in gui or..?
<frybye> otherwise use the mouse to save all your stuff and...?
<dwidmann_> MDCore: maybe it's a problem with the section of the X configuration pertaining to your keyboard
<MDCore> it's just sudden. I've been using this setup for weeks
<MDCore> and all of a sudden it froze
<frybye> - ill take a back seat cos of my relative cluelessness... :)
<MDCore> It's happened before, on older versions of kubuntu, and I normally just restart
<MDCore> frybye: Thanks for trying! I do appreciate it
<frybye> MDCore: you got a wireless or similar k-board or just regular ps2??
<MDCore> I tried Alt-SysReq-R which didn't help but did pop something into my syslog so I know it is responding
<MDCore> oh I should have mentioned, this is a laptop
<frybye> MDCore: -that helps hehehe
<dwidmann_> MDCore: perhaps x in general is hanging frozen, then again, it could be one app in particular that's causing the problem, if you have any ideas .... if you can think of a culprit, send it the kill signal (ie: kill - 9 `pidof processname`)
<MDCore> hmm. I've got so many programs running... but let me check out the ps lists
<MDCore> you have GOT to be kidding me... I just went back to the gui, right clicked on the desktop... and now my keyboard is responding!
<MDCore> _so_ weird
<frybye> MDCore:  see how good the #kubuntu support # is!!! ;=)
<MDCore> frybye: Totally! I think I just needed moral support :)
<MDCore> Thanks for helping me get through this, guys *snif*
<MDCore> :)
<dwidmann_> haha hahaha ... Well, there's definitely a problem somewhere in there ..... are there any hints in your logs (syslog, dmesg, Xorg.0.log, kern.log, messages, etc)
<dwidmann_> lol
<frybye> but i have a thought or two.. not kubuntu specific.. generally you mentioned runningloads of apps..
<frybye> do you have sufficient ram for that???
<MDCore> dwidmann no syslog was devoid of anything useful.
<MDCore> didn't check Xorg log though
<frybye> stuff tends generally to screw a bit if one is constantly doing more than the ram can properly cope with or...?
<MDCore> js I have been pushing it.
<MDCore> I'm thinking that some dialog opened up that was sucking in all the keypresses
<MDCore> I did minimize windows trying to find it but didnt
<frybye> i am sort-of assuming that kubuntu uses some system of "swap-file" writting stuff to the hd if the ram is full or...?
<MDCore> Perhaps right-clicking on the desktop cleared the dialog
<MDCore> frybye: ja. It's called "swap" :)
<frybye> figures.. hehehe
<MDCore> I'm just going to go with the key-slurping-dialog theory and try right-clicking on the desktop in future
<frybye> so I am just going by general experiance that if one pushes the ram capacity too much all sorts of f-ups happen -especially stuff freezing...
<frybye> good...
<MDCore> Time lost if I had rebooted: 3 minutes. Time lost trying to fix it 35 minutes. The feeling of winning... priceless
<frybye> md cool... heheh
<frybye> how much ram have you got (u notice i am not letting go of this theory before I am forced too... heh)
<MDCore> ok, thanks guys (and/or gals.) I'm going to get back to work. Have a nice day/night!
<frybye> bye then...
<MDCore> frybye: Not enough :)
<frybye> its cheap right now - how long nowone knows...
<MDCore> frybye: Not cheak enough plus my 5 year old lappy doesn't have any more slots
<MDCore> cheak == cheap
<frybye> k
<godkas> Anyone know how I should go about installing cdemu 1.0 on gutsy? Theres a ubuntu package but its missing libmirage and when i tried to build that it doesnt registeer that its been installed or perhaps its incorrectly installed
<godkas> this is my config.log from running ./configure for libmirage http://pastebin.ca/1025560
<dwidmann_> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/171.05/
<dwidmann_> and you probably want this one - NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-171.05-pkg2.run
<dwidmann_> so, dfrey, let me know when you get that far
<dfrey> dwidmann: I'm not quite ready to give up on the kubuntu packages yet, because this did work previously, but I had to nuke that install....long story
<dfrey> I'll save those lines so that I can refer back to them if I don't have any luck
<dfrey> thanks
<dwidmann_> hmm, really?
<dfrey> yeah, but I can't recall what combination of packages and configuration made it work
<godkas>  Has anyone here installed CDemu?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<dwidmann_> dfrey may be gone now ... but the 169.12 driver doesn't support the GeForce 9's...., according to NVidia.
<dfrey> I think it's all sorted out now.  2850fps in glxgears
<dwidmann_> wait, now gone, must have misread ...
<dwidmann_> all I know is this -- http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<dwidmann_> noticing that it's not there ...
<oilinki> is there a way to enable wlan (wpa2) when the kubuntu8 laptop starts? now it's started by knetworkmanager after the user login.
<dfrey> It's not on the list, but it seems to work.
<dwidmann_> dfrey: with minimal performance though
<dfrey> dwidmann_: you would expect better performance?
<dwidmann_> well, I wouldn't call glxgears a measure of performance, however, that number is quite low compared to that of other cards ... I'd imagine that you'd be getting quite a few more fps out of glxgears.
<dwidmann_> dfrey: at its default size, I'm seeing something like 6000 with my 8600gt
<dwidmann_> and it's busy outputting to other screens and such, so it could probably do better.
<dwidmann_> Oh well, so long as things are working
<dwidmann_> In my old rig with an nvidia 7900gtx I think I saw significantly higher than that even, so it's hard to tell what's going on performance wise. could probalby use some real benchmarks, I think I'll go look around.
<tanner_t40> i have both gnome and kde on my system, however, im in my KDE now, and a lot of my things are "gnome" like, for example, the window title bar is the gnome style, and desktop switching is gnome style. how can i get my kde back?
<stdin> tanner_t40: it's probably running compiz, try (either from the run dialog or a terminal): kwin --replace
<tanner_t40> stdin: wonderful, thought i removed it but guess not. thank you :)
<stdin> it's default for ubuntu (gnome), but I don't know why it'd start in kde
<stdin> but I don't have gnome installed so I can't test ;)
<tanner_t40> probably some junk from playing with settings.
<tanner_t40> well, i only had a ubuntu cd, so.. :)
<tanner_t40> i dont much care for gnome, but the last time i tried kubuntu i was fairly unimpressed (7.04) but it has improved greatly :)
<tanner_t40> brb.
<tanner_t40> much better :)
<tanner_t40> it was the desktop settings thing
<tanner_t40> how can i add to my panel a k-menu like menu to add my favorite apps and stuff?
<tanner_t40> anyone?
<intelikey> question ?
<eyemon> how do i enable "Monitor mode" on my wlan0 card??
<tanner_t40> i want to add a k menu like menu to the panel, with my own applications
<intelikey> add custom menu ?
<tanner_t40> basically
<intelikey> kde 3 or 4 ?
<tanner_t40> 3
<intelikey> i thought you could just right click the pannel and get an option to add a custom menu in kde3
<intelikey> has to be a blank part of the pannel
<tanner_t40> afraid not
<tanner_t40> however it seems, if you make a menu under kmenu it seems you can add that to the panel, which may be what i end up doing
<eyemon> how do i enable "Monitor mode" on my wlan0 card?
<eyemon> plz
<foormea> hi
<marius> Hi there
<kgx> anyone using hardy on sony vaio here? any issues i should be aware of before getting a sony vaio myself?
<foormea> i've got a problem under kde: i want avi files to be played automatically with vlc. problem is, when i set vlc to be the default player for .avi files (2nd button, open with, other, vlc, remember choice), it will still play files with kaffeine...
<intelikey> tanner_t40 i guess i was thinking about the "add this menu" option in some of the add application options of the right click.
<marius> Can someone help me running compiz cube?
<marius> I installed compi...but I don't have a clue how to use it
<marius> no one?
<tanner_t40> can anyone recommend some software to help organize (and catalog?) files? I mainly just want to have an easy way to look up documents i've downloaded
<marius> Compiz really gives me headaches
<tanner_t40> indeed
<marius> In fact I'm a newby to Linux
<intelikey> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<m0ns0on> Hello
<marius> hello there
 * tanner_t40 is very satisfied :)
<m0ns0on> marius, You have any knowledge on cron scripts?
<marius> sorry,I'm really new to linux...I'm here for help too...
<intelikey> !ask | m0ns0on
<ubottu> m0ns0on: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jucato> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<marius> so...how do I start the cube...do I need a compi theme for that? I really don't get the thing
<marius> Help pls
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<marius> Thanks
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know how to change the PATH to Strigi?
<tanner_t40> anyone know of a good program to organize documents?
<intelikey> TheFuzzball umm move it ?
<TheFuzzball> intelikey, what?
<intelikey> tanner_t40 that's vague enough to be all but unanswerable
<TheFuzzball> intelikey, I want to change the path of strigi because KDE4 is finding it in /usr and I want it to find it in /opt
<tanner_t40> intelikey: well, i just want to have a semi-convenient way of looking up information in documents, organizing, search, noting which document details what, et c
<TheFuzzball> but export STRIGI_DIR=/opt/kde4/kde doesn't work
<intelikey> TheFuzzball grep the configs to find the one that holds that info and edit it.
<intelikey> TheFuzzball example;  grep -HRe STRIGI_DIR /etc
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<intelikey> TheFuzzball might also look in  ~/.kde  it could have a referance there.
<TheFuzzball> cool
<intelikey> grep -HRe STRIGI_DIR ~/.kde
<TheFuzzball> I guessed :p
<TheFuzzball> ok, done it, thanks intelikey
<intelikey> tanner_t40 some database program like oodb maybe    or some cli tools like grep find and/or slocate
 * intelikey likse things like "find /base/path -iname *blah* | file /base/path/dir/filename | grep string /base/path/dir/filename"
<intelikey> and no that's not supposed to be a pipeline ^ just seperated with |
<intelikey> oh left out   " less /base/path/dir/filename "  ^    :)
<intelikey> of course you will probably want to use filters like "cut" and "fold" also if you do very much that way.
<intelikey> and maybe "sort"
<stdin> nothing like writing a command to search for a string that takes up 3 lines in a term :)
<intelikey> stdin :)
<intelikey> stdin long time no C++
<stdin> heh
<stdin> recently learnt Python
<stdin> easier when you don't have to edit->compile->re edit->recompile...
<intelikey> so now that you've been snake bit, what are you up to ?
<stdin> mostly working on ubottu actually
<intelikey> stdin ah   good   it needs it   ;/
<stdin> I've committed 22 revisions in the last 17 days :p
<intelikey> stdin so tell me,   is python hard/easy to learn ?
<stdin> actually it's surprisingly easy
<stdin> especially if you "think" in scripts
<intelikey> stdin and where would you sujest one start ?
 * intelikey wonders if he thinks in scripts....
<stdin> intelikey: well, http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html :)
<intelikey> && should try to learn py || should leave it alone...
<stdin> the only new "concepts" you need to learn for python are objects and classes (which are custom objects)
<stdin> but it's not difficult to get
<stdin> and can save you a lot of writing code when you get used to it
<intelikey> stdin k   i'll peer into it
<stdin> I still make some shell scripts and some c++ apps, it's the whole "right tool for the job" thing :)
<intelikey> right
<intelikey> shell script is always the right tool for the job,  except when it's not, of course.
<stdin> heh, exactly
<bhuey> I'm having a problem with kde packages in hardy
<bhuey> The installation blows out in a script saying that basename arguments are bogus
<intelikey> bhuey awh.  i hate to hear that.
<bhuey> Is this a known problem ?
<intelikey> bhuey not known by me.   maybe if you paste the exact error message
<intelikey> bhuey and what command/app are you getting this from ?
<bhuey> aptitude
<bhuey> paste it where ?
<stdin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * bhuey see it
<bhuey> thanks
<intelikey> one line ?    here.   more than one  use the pastebin
<bhuey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13801/
<bhuey> intelikey: that link
<bhuey> it's rather bizarre
<intelikey> ah a postinst script error.
<bhuey> It f-s up other packages that use it as a dependency which is a good portion of kde4
<intelikey> nothing bizarre about that.  first check the script to see if it's a bashism error    first line of the script say #!/bin/sh   or  #!/bin/bash
<bhuey> hmm
<intelikey> the script location is  /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst
<intelikey> you can pastebin the script if you want.
<stdin> I can't find any instance of 'basename' in any kdm-kde4 {pre,post}{inst,rm} script
<intelikey> stdin lets see his,  his package may be different ?
<stdin> same version
<bhuey> yeah, same here
<intelikey> and it could be a recurring "ucf" bug
<bhuey> ucf ?
<intelikey> yeah  /usr/bin/ucf
<intelikey> it's been bugged sense before dapper
<bhuey> sense=since ?
<intelikey> yeah
<bhuey> ok
<bhuey> well, how do I fix it ?
<intelikey> well first lets try to find the exact problem.    edit the postinst script and change the set -e to set -x   then run it like this    sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst > error.txt 2>&1
<intelikey> and pastebin  error.txt for us
<bhuey> eh ?
<intelikey> stdin err does it requite an  install  argument ?
<intelikey> require even
<stdin> shouldn't do
<bhuey> reload
<bhuey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13802/
<intelikey> ok  looks like   /usr/share/debconf/frontend   is where the problem is
<stdin> perl script, eww
<intelikey> yeah.  i'm bailin' on that one.  you can fix if you want.
<stdin> bhuey: have you tried purging and reinstalling it?
<bhuey> purging using what ?
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<stdin> intelikey: only the truly insane understand perl, and I'm not one of those yet ;)
 * intelikey is the gut that purged all perl from his system on basic principle
<intelikey> guy even
<stdin> bhuey: "sudo aptitude purge kdm-kde4" then "sudo aptitude install kdm-kde4"
<bhuey> I did a remove --purge
<stdin> with apt-get?
<bhuey> aptitude
<intelikey> bhuey you said that several packages were depending on kdm-kde4 ?
<stdin> aptitude has a purge command
<bhuey> yes
<bhuey> well, it's done
 * intelikey wonders what would depend on  kdm-kde4 ...
<bhuey> now I'm downloading a couple of packages at about 30k/s
<bhuey> which is very slow, have ubuntu servers gotten very slow recently ?
<stdin> intelikey: it's needed for some things in kde4 to work properly
<stdin> bhuey: depends which servers you are using
<intelikey> stdin really ?
<bhuey> archive.ubuntu.com
<stdin> intelikey: yep, like switching users and the like
<stdin> bhuey: try using a local mirror
<bhuey> what's a local mirrow in san diego ca ?
<intelikey> stdin you saying that gdm is not a usable replacement there ?
<bhuey> sometimes I get wicked speeds
<intelikey> bhuey   us.
<bhuey> like nearly 18000k/second
<stdin> intelikey: in 4.0 at least, not really
<bhuey> 1.7Mbytes/sec
<bhuey> cable modem is smoking
<bhuey> sorry
<intelikey> bhuey us.archive.ubuntu.com should be about as local as you'll get
<stdin> if you still can't install the package file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+filebug
<bhuey> same problem
<intelikey> heh  purge debconf   ;/    you probably wont want to it will take tons with it
<stdin> $ apt-cache rdepends debconf|wc -l
<stdin> 938
<stdin> and that's just direct deps
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=df70f227
<intelikey> even better   can't be done dirrectly
<bhuey> just filed the bug
<bhuey> thanks for the help anyways
<Choreboy> I'm having the hardest time with S-Video out :-( Can anyone help?
<Choreboy> the only literature I can find is for Edgy
<intelikey> bhuey welcome.    and one might tweek the postinst script and get the package installed anyway   but it'd be a dirty hack
<bhuey> no, I don't want to screw with that, too much of a waste of time
<bhuey> this kind of thing needs to be reported anyways
<intelikey> of course. report it.   heh then hack away  :)))
<bhuey> it's a bit surprising since Ubuntu is so good about stuff like this most of the time
<bhuey> yeah, I've got kernel development to deal with so.... :)
<bhuey> and folks are paying me to do it
<bhuey> got to get my priorities straight
<Z_God> the extra volume, calculator, etc. keys suddenly do not work anymore in my hardy installation, anyone know which application is responsible for this?
<miloko>  8-)
<Choreboy> does anyone know how to kick my output to S-video so I can see my screen on TV?
<Choreboy> I've tried to read up on it, tried to fiddle with it, and I am not having any luck.
<Choreboy> maybe someone could take a peek at my xorg.conf file and tell me if there's something I'm missing?  http://pastebin.com/d6bce5913
<intelikey> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Choreboy> :-\ I've already looked at the ATI wiki, some of it doesn't appear applicable and wasn't too helpful
<intelikey> need guome to kde translation ?
<Nyad> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Nyad> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Choreboy> intelikey: was that directed to me?
<intelikey> yeah just asking.
<intelikey> i.e.  in place of gksudo it's kdesu   and in place of gedit it's kate    that kind of thing.
<Nyad> Hi. is it possible to install other wm's in kubuntu? like fluxbox and blackbox and use those instead?
<Jucato> Nyad: sure
<intelikey> those are not wm's they are DE's  but yes
<Jucato> splitting hairs, their WM's :P
<Jucato> gtg :D
<Nyad> kde is a DE, fluxbox and blackbox are WM's
<intelikey> kwin is a wm too
<Jucato> KWin is the WM used by KDE. KDE is the DE, KWin is the WM :)
<Tm_T> kids...
<Jucato> like I said, splitting hairs. )
<Jucato> :)
<Nyad> when I install them, will it be the same way of logging into them? where kde login manager will let me pick them from the session list?
<Choreboy> intelikey: Yeah I've got that part, just some of the info is outdated and doesn't apply, which makes it hard for me to workaround since I know zilch about linux
<Choreboy> packages that have gone poof, etc.
<intelikey> Nyad yes.
<intelikey> Choreboy ah  ok   well if i had such hardware i might be able to help expressly  but alas i can not.
<Choreboy> intelikey: It's OK. I think I'm being punished for having ATI instead of NVidia
<hector> Hi. I've troubles to install scripst using greasemonky in firefox 3 beta 5, under kubuntu 8.04 (kde 3)
<hector> Any idea ?
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> I'm using Kubuntu and KDE4 (hardy) and I'm currentlly installing Pardus in a virtual machine. Even though top shows only 29-80% CPU activity on my one core, the computer is still so sloow that you can't even type int othe console fluently
<mhb> any ideas?
<mhb> I've got a dual core machine, so ideally the other core should be able to manage the terminal "load"
<tzd> if i don't use compiz, am I suppose to have any compiz files in my system? E.g. i find a lot of compiz files on my system during: locate compiz
<smeril> after i brought my laptop in the airplane xray i had problem staring it it says that is cant start gnome effects and frezes i have to log in in failsafemode
<smeril> is there anything i can do
<smeril> ?
<Choreboy> buy a new laptop. I kid, I kid.
<smeril> :(
<smeril> I have heard that the xray can destroy the computer
<Choreboy> nah
<Choreboy> xray didn't hurt it
<Choreboy> xray can hurt photo film and magnetic storage things (like floppy disks)
<smeril> but why does it freaze every time i start it?
<smeril> I cant start it without failsafe
<Choreboy> I couldn't tell you but I had the same problem without going through any xray machine. It just randomly happened one day
<Choreboy> can you disable effects?
<Choreboy> in failsafe
<smeril> no it cant make any changes with desktop apperance
<Choreboy> you're using Gnome, not KDE?
<smeril> I am not sure now i belive its gnome
<Choreboy> have you done extensive configuration changes? Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Choreboy> U comes with gnome out of the box, K comes with KDE out of the box
<smeril> ubunty hardy heron from a cd
<smeril> ubuntu
<smeril> everything worked before my trip
<smeril> no configurations
<Choreboy> I really don't know enough about Ubuntu to help, but you may find better help in #ubuntu or ##gnome
<Choreboy> try #ubuntu first
<smeril> thanks i will try
<Choreboy> you are in Kubuntu which uses KDE. Not to say people in here don't know Gnome, but you're more likely to get the help in #ubuntu instead of here.
<Choreboy> smeril: do you know how to change channels?
<viperserv1> i need some help with ubuntu and permissions
<smeril> yes
<Choreboy> just checking
<viperserv1> well gnome actually
<viperserv1> i made a new account and it can't use wine in gnome
<Choreboy> viperserv1: I just mentioned to smeril, for gnome help you might be better off in #ubuntu or ##gnome instead of in here.
<viperserv1> oh
<viperserv1> how many r in gnome?
<azet_> i like KDE
<Choreboy>  video driver patch for xorg 7.1 won't work for xorg 7.3, or will it?
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: it's unlikely
<viperserv1> anyone use freenx here?
<viperserv1> it wont let me set group permissions in gnome even with root
<Choreboy> There's no ATI tv-out driver patch for xorg 7.3! Very disappointing. TV-out is really the only reason I boot to windows anymore.
<viperserv1> aright
<viperserv1> hmm does rtorrent or ltorrent work from ubuntu?
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: are you sure they didn't build the patch into 7.3?
<petgrill> hi i am about to install SoundMAX Audio Driver and alsa driver because my mic doesn't work and i don't know if suround works too, any guidance??? which one should i install 1st?
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: no, I'm not sure. How would I find that out? I see no mention anywhere
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: have you tried just using the tv out or looking for a guide to use it with 7.3?
<Choreboy> I'm really not having any luck with any venue
<petgrill> anyone an opinion?
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: using open source ati driver or fglrx?
<viperserv1> hmm does rtorrent or ltorrent work from ubuntu?
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_TV-Out#X_configuration seems to have a lot of info on editing xorg.conf for tv-out
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: I am not using the open source yet, I'm trying to find a patch for it before I do.
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: yeah so does http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout but alot of it is outdated
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: from what I've read, 7.3 includes support for ati tv out
 * mjponce is away: zzz zzz zzz
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: so I can use the latest opensource driver and not need to patch it?
<kuroryuu> by the look of it, yes, just a matter of putting the right lines in xorg.conf
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: I don't know how to do that, but I'm sure I'll figure it out as long as the driver can get 'er done
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> I am having problems with adding a SMB/Windows printer
<rysiek|pl> the "Add printer assistant" does not find the printer, although it's visible AOK on windoze
<kristian__> Hi. I'm wondering about what is best practice when downloading a program manually. I mean: If it is just a zipped archive, where is the best place to put the files, where should I run the executable from?
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: what kind of program
<kristian__> Like the Danish version of Firefox.
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: is it a windows *.exe?
<kristian__> No, it is the Linux version.
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: hmmm, who won't you just install a Danish locale on your machine?
<rysiek|pl> *why
<kristian__> With apt-get the program files are sort of distributed between /usr/bin (symlinks) and /usr/lib (the "real" program folder).
<kuroryuu> kristian_: you can install in your home dir and just create shortcuts in the menu and on the desktop to it
<viperserv1> hey does rtorrent or ltorrent work from ubuntu?
<kristian__> The thing is, I don't want to put it in my home-folder (e.g. as a hidden folder), cause I want to seperate settings and executables so that I can do a nice clean reformat of my root but keep settings intact.
<Choreboy> oooh I was just about to ask the same question kristian just asked!
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: if you want to just keep your firefox settings, then just copy/backup your ~/.mozilla folder
<Choreboy> I am going to download a tar.gz file, it's an open source video driver, I don't know how to umm.. install? it.
<kristian__> I know I could simply create a new folder called "apps" or something under /usr - but I think this would be a bad way to muddle up the standard system.
<kuroryuu> kristian_: then install in /usr/local or /opt, that's usually the standard for custom installs
<Choreboy> extracting is the easy part, but I don't know where to extract to or what to do after that.
<kristian__> Great, what does "opt" stand for?
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: for a source tar ball there's usually a README or INSTALL with instructions
<kuroryuu> kristian_: couldn't tell you, lol
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: included inside the gzip?
<Choreboy> I'm getting my driver from here  http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver
<kristian__> Isn't it odd, by the way, that Firefox creates files under /etc/firefox[...] like bookmarks and stuff like that??
<kristian__> ... I mean, shouldn't they be placed under ~/
<kristian__> ?
<kuroryuu> kristian_: not really, /etc is where apps put system wide configuration files
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: they are
<kristian__> Yeah, but not bookmarks, I would suppose?
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: you have your own, user-specific config in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<kristian__> Oh, okay, so I suppose. they're just templates or defaults.
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: yup.
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: those are the ones you'll get when you delete ~/.mozilla/firefox
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: after using tar -xvf blah.tar.gz, you get a folder, in the folder will be everything you need including instructions
<kristian__> Okay, thanks a lot. Now, only problem is that under /usr/local the same structure with directories like bin and lib is repeated. Should I just ignore this structure and make a directory called /usr/local/Firefox, for example?
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: I don't know what any of that is, I think you're telling me after I unzip the file I'll have a folder that contains various files including instructions?
<Choreboy> whoops not to quote you verbatim ;-)
<kuroryuu> kristian_: better to use the bin that's there, it should be on your path and makes it easier to run the program
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: yes, you do know how tar works, right?
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: wait, why again do you want to download a zipped version of Firefox from Mozilla and not use the one from repos?
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: not if my life depended on it.
<kristian__> Wouldn't it be a mess just dropping all the files from every program I want to install in the same folder...? Or are subdirectories also in the path, so I could just use /usr/local/bin/Firefox?
<kristian__> Cause the repo doesn't have a version in my language.
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: is it danish?
<kristian__> This more like a fundamental question, though :)
<kristian__> Yep.
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: what's the two-letter-code for danich
<rysiek|pl> *danish
<kristian__> DA
<prateek> i have kubuntu 7.10 and wanna upgrade to 8.04..i have hardy live cd. how can i do it **without internet** directly from cd
<prateek> ubouto
<kuroryuu> kristian_: it dumps everything into several folders actually, makes everything a bit easier in some ways, contrary to what you might think
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: mozilla-firefox-locale-da-dk
<prateek> ?
<kristian__> Oh, great :)
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: you can also make your whole system use the Danish locale
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: what did you do with the .tar.gz file so far?
<Choreboy> well, I downloaded it right smack to my desktop
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: kdesu qt-language-selector --mode install
<Choreboy> tried to extract it with Ark, but that was nothing-doing.
<kristian__> I would think this could be an advantage. But isn't it a bending of the guidelines just placing symlinks in /usr/bin and then everything else in /usr/lib? I mean, I'm sure there are things in /usr/lib/gimp, for example, that aren't exactly libraries...! Yet it seems to be pretty standard?
<prateek> i  have kubuntu 7.10 and wanna upgrade to 8.04..i have hardy live cd. how can i do it **without internet** directly from cd?
<prateek> ?
<kristian__> Can I make the whole system use the Danish locale without changing the system language? The Danish translation is terrible, way too literal.
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: you want the danish locale only for firefox?
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: did it give you an error?
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: no idea, actually, never tried somthing like that. the package I gave you should do the trick, though
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: and I believe there are language packs for Firefox, distributed by mozilla separately as add-ons, so that you don't have to download the whole installatioon
<kristian__> No, would be great if it were system wide for apps from repo, but with the OS still in English
<kuroryuu> kristian_: you could try: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-da-dk
<kristian__> I would have thought so, too...
 * mjponce is away: Gone away for now.
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: you will have to fiddle with *l10n* and *i18n* packages
<kristian__> Thanks, I will.
<kristian__> What does that mean?
<[ex]p|0s10n> привет КУТЭфилы :((
<kuroryuu> kristian_: sorry, so used to the command line, lol, open up adept and install the mozilla-firefox-locale-da-dk package
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: I lost connection, did I miss anything from you?
<kristian__> Yeah, thanks. The above suggestion of changing some setting in Qt, would that make apt-get always try to find localized versions, or was I just misunderstanding something?
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: just asked if Ark gave you an error
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: I just ran that command you said on the file. It did all sorts of things :-)
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: It did, and I don't recall what it was, but it doesn't matter anymore because I did that command in Konsole you gave me
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: yes, it should have printed out a list of everything it found in the tar.gz file and there should be a new folder on your desktop
<prateek> '
<prateek> d
<kristian__> Is the mozilla-firefox-locale-da-dk package the latest version of Firefox 2, or is it version 3 - and how can I tell?
<Choreboy> Konsole has issues anytime I try to CD to the desktop so I moved the file, let me check.
<kuroryuu> kristian_: unfortunately I think it's firefox 2, it should say in the package description in adept
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: yes it extracted it to a folder in the same directory. No I suppose I'll have a look-see for instructions in there.
<kristian__> Oh, I see, it is simply an add-on.
<viperserv1> what rtorrent do i need to ubuntu?
<kuroryuu> kristian_: yeah, it's 2.0.0.7
<kristian__> Yeah, and I remember now. For some reason this package doesn't change anything at all. Menus and everything else still in English. Strange...
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to put some media files on an iPhone using Amarok. I installed "ipod-convenience", made ssh key login possible and setup the media player device in Amarok Settings. When trying to connect I get error "No ipod found". Any idea what's missing?
<kuroryuu> kristian_: it won't be automatic, you need to change the settings somehow to get the danish menus
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: Thanks for your help. This is quite an undertaking for me since I'm spankin' new to Linux.
<kristian__> I also remember now, that I have tried downloading addons from the web to localize Firefox - but I haven't been able to find any option anywhere to set this.
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: I'm glad I could be of assistance, linux ain't easy, but it's worth it, and it's tons easier than when I was learning, lol
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: I have learned a lot in a short time. I dual boot XP and Kubuntu on my laptop, and I find Kubuntu to be faster and cleaner. Video-out is really the only thing I boot XP for anymore.
<kristian__> That is, I am able to "use" the language under Extensions -> Languages [or something like that], but it doesn't change nothin'.
<kuroryuu> kristian_: pretty sure your only option is to install the danish version from the site then
<Choreboy> Alright boys and girls I should have gone to bed about 8 hours ago. Good... morning? and thanks again.
<kuroryuu> Choreboy: good luck
<Choreboy> kuroryuu: thanks, you've definitely put me on the right path.
<kristian__> Yeah, thanks anyway. Oh, what conclusion did we reach regarding the placing of manually installed programs? /usr/local/bin/Firefox[for example]? :)
<rysiek|pl> kristian__: /usr/local/bin or /opt/
<kuroryuu> for firefox I'd go with /opt, makes more sense for an /opt/firefox folder that contains everything
<kuroryuu> unless you want to split it all up manually ;)
<kristian__> That's a good advise.
 * rysiek|pl brb
<kuroryuu> then just point your shortcuts to /opt/firefox/firefox and you're good to go
<kristian__> In any case I couldn't bring myself to just dump 20 files and 10 folders from Firefox in the root of /usr/local/bin. Would be too messy if some other app came along...!
<kuroryuu> usually /opt is for binaries since everythings in one folder while /usr/local is for compiled apps since "make install" splits everything up into wherever they need to go
<kristian__> Yeah, great. Do you have a sense about wether this is a widely accepted practice...?
<kuroryuu> what I've been describing is pretty much a unix standard
<kristian__> I mean, using /opt with subfolders.
<kristian__> ... and not just for executables.
<kuroryuu> yup, opt is for whole folders of stuff jumbled together
<kristian__> Great. Firefox is a compiled app too, though, not so?
<kuroryuu> well you download the binary from the site, but you could get the source if you wanted
<kristian__> Oh, right. But "make install" doesn't distribute the compiled files in the standard hierarchy, does it? More like distributes the compiled files within the compilation folder, right?
<kuroryuu> make install distributes using the standard heirarchy, basically ./bin ./lib etc wherever you set the prefix in the ./configure step
<kuroryuu> default is /usr/local, but if you used ./configure --prefix=/usr it would put executables in /usr/bin libraries in /usr/lib etc
<kuroryuu> make install just moves the compiled files from the compilation directory to the standard heirarchy
<kristian__> Oh, right. I will be more careful compiling stuff in the future, then. I thought I could just delete the folder in which I did "make install" if I wanted to get rid of the program again. Now I understand, that I would have to keep track of the files made by "make install" in order to uninstall them in the future. Doesn't the standard folders get extremely messy over time, if people don't know which files are in use and which aren't??
<kuroryuu> sometimes, but there are a few ways of making it cleaner, for ubuntu you might want to look into "checkinstall"
<kristian__> That's very interesting...!
<kuroryuu> using checkinstall does the usual make install plus it logs the install in apt so you can apt-get remove it
<kristian__> So there isn't something like "make uninstall" that could be run, for example in the same folder as I compiled it in?
<kuroryuu> and it'll go through all the folders and delete everything that was installed for that program
<kuroryuu> actually there is a make uninstall, never knew that before, lol
<kristian__> Sounds like a really good solution. In the regular how-to for compiling and installing programs, should I just substitute the line "make install" with "checkinstall" or with "make checkinstall"??
<kuroryuu> but with checkinstall you can delete the source directory
<kuroryuu> i forget exactly how checkinstall works, but you first have to install it, should just be called checkinstall in apt
<kuroryuu> there's a guide on the ubuntu wiki I think
<kristian__> Okay, I can always look into it online.
<kuroryuu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<kuroryuu> there you go
<kristian__> Thanks so much! I've learned a lot today :)
<kuroryuu> no problem, glad I could help
<kristian__> !!
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<viperserv1> dr willis
<viperserv1> anyone know how to add premissions in gnome?
<kristian__> Add permissions to what?
<viperserv1> users
<kristian__> Permissions to files? Folders? Programs?
<xt828> i seem to have borked an install of msttcorefonts, because whenever i go to add or remove a package it gives me an error about all the .exes it's trying to download from 127.0.0.1:8118, which doesn't exist on my network
<viperserv1> wine
<ubuntu> raga ho un paio di domande chi potrebbe aiutarmiiiiiiiiiii
<ubuntu> please...................
<xt828> ubuntu: try #kubuntu-it
<kristian__> viperserv1: Tell me what doesn't work.
<ubuntu> ooooooooooooooooooo ma nn risponde nessuno??????????????
<jdavies> !en | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<viperserv1> well
<viperserv1> i made a new user and it won't work for her
<viperserv1> wine wont load
<kristian__> Oh.
<viperserv1> but it will load for the admin user i have
<kristian__> That's strange, I would've thought Wine would be installed for all users. Or maybe that you could add your new user to some "wine"-group. But I'm afraid I will have to pass this one on. I'm not exactly a pro myself...
<viperserv1> well it's installed
<viperserv1> but doesn't want ot load
<kristian__> Can you run the Notepad program that is installed by default?
<viperserv1> nope
<kristian__> What does it say if you try?
<ubuntu> c'è qualche italiano connessooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<viperserv1> no errors
<ubuntu> ?
<jdavies> !it | ubuntu
<kristian__> Just silence? That sucks...
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kristian__> Well, sorry, can't help you | viperserv1
<kristian_> hi kristian_
<viperserv1> i think i know what was wrong
<viperserv1> the gnome dir was missing wine
<Dragonath> I installed hardy on my sata drive, however my motherboard can't boot it, how do I install grub on my usb stick so that I can use it to boot the hardy installation?
<jhutchins> Dragonath: What device is your usb?
<jhutchins> Dragonath: Why can't your motherboard boot to sata though?
<pfabregat> hi all
<Dragonath> it's too old, and the only way I can update the bios is with a floppy disk drive, which I don't have
<pfabregat> where i can change the tty's resolutions ?
<Dragonath> I have a 1GB usb stick
<pfabregat> (using hardy)
<Dragonath> I've booted DSL off it so booting from that works with my motherboard
<Dragonath> now I only need to install grub on it
<jhutchins> Dragonath: Well, if you get around to answering my question, maybe I can help you after my shower.
<Dragonath> mm what did question did I not answer? :P
<Dragonath> my usb stick is currently /dev/sdb
<southernc> anyone have a problem where they logout and the screen turns black and you cant do anything ?
<southernc> anyone know how to correct this problem ?
<jonah> hey guys how can you set cd drives to eject when you press the button
<southernc> (:0/
<southernc> as long as there not mounted then theyll eject when you press the button
<Dragonath> southernc: once the screen turns black, what does it say when you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<southernc> no commands work
<pfabregat> jonah: you can bind a key to the eject command
<southernc> ive tried ctrl alt del ctrl alt f1 f2 f3 f4 etc
<southernc> and nothing happens
<pfabregat> jonah: and eject -t closes the tray
<tmk_> the uuid of my external usb harddrive is not always assigned at boot.  if the uuid is not assigned at boot I have to turn off then turn on the harddrive for it to be assigned.  is there some way to have the uuid assigned to this harddrive at boot all the time?
<pfabregat> jonah: so you can bind a key to open, and a key to close ;)
<jonah> pfabregat: but is there a way so when i press the cd tray button it opens?
<southernc> it should anyway unless you have it mounted for some weird reason
<southernc> ok good answer
<rysiek|pl> guys, after moving a harddive with kubuntu from comp A to comp B everything works honky-dory BUT the right ALT doesn't work as a char modifier (so that I could type-in  my Polish ąść ;) )
<rysiek|pl> any ideas where to change it?
<Jucato> tmk_: UUID's are assigned to partitions when they are created, not when they are booted
<pfabregat> jonah: it's not the button function itself ?
<Jucato> tmk_: if it gets a consistent /dev file, why not try using that? or give it a LABEL? (Not sure how to do that one though)
<jhutchins> Dragonath: Boot in rescue mode from the cd, chroot to the drive you installed to, mount the USB, and grub-install /dev/sdb
<jonah> pfabregat: no the button on the pysical hardware, the eject button on the drive. how do you make it work.
<Dragonath> ok, thanks jhutchins
<Dragonath> will try that
<jhutchins> jonah: You must unmount the disk first.
<tmk_> jucato: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid when i boot sometimes there isn't a uuid to external usb harddrive link.  i have to manually turn off then turn on the drive for a link in /dev/disk/by-uuid to be created.
<pfabregat> jhutchins: eject command does the umount trick too
<southernc> i told him it cant be mounted three times already
<crs> Hello.
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> hi
<pfabregat> jonah: if is not the physical button in the cd/dvd drive, what button're you talking about ??
<crs> Is it a hdparm thing, that hddrive seems to work more quitly than on gentoo?
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> somebody can talk me how can I change my ubunto language?
<jonah> pfabregat: it is the the physical button i'm talking about. but if there is a cd in it won't eject. i know you can unmount it first or whatever but can't you just make the button eject without having to do that. there is a setting in gnome to allow so i figured there would be an alternative in kde also??
<pfabregat> Rodrigo_de_Olive: you have to install the proper language pack
<crs> and what is that: HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device ? Its from hdparm ;/
<pfabregat> jonah: what kubuntu version ?
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> pfabregat where do I get download files?
<jonah> pfabregat: gutsy
<pfabregat> Rodrigo_de_Olive: kmenu->add and remove programs and then you search the language pack and install
<pfabregat> jonah: odd, i use gutsy at home and the button just works
<pfabregat> (even if is it a cd in it)
<jonah> pfabregat: yeah that's the thing, it works ok until there is a cd in and mounted. then it won't work until i unmount.
<pfabregat> jonah: check for dmesg errors when you push the button
<crs> How to uninstall package (like kde4) with all dependencies? I mean with all packages it installs?
<pfabregat> crs: in add and remove programs, look for the dummy package
<pfabregat> crs: what're you triyng to uninstall ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<crs> pfabregat: kde4
<crs> pfabregat: but this installation now is just to learn system. I want to migrate to kubuntu but i need first learn how to use it. Im a gentoo user so far. :)
<pfabregat> ok
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> isn't there a site where I get the file changer language?
<pfabregat> i think the dummy package is called kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<crs> pfabregat: yes it is, that what i installed.
<crs> Rodrigo_de_Olive: use your package manager, You will find this in menu
<pfabregat> Rodrigo_de_Olive: why do you want a site when you have the add and remove app ?
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> I'm at add/remove files...
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> here there's: development, edutainment, games, graphics, internet....... excuse-me but, where I chage the currently language to portuguese language?
<pfabregat> Rodrigo_de_Olive: in the Settings category you'll find a program called Language Support
<crs> pfabregat: find and install package called: language-pack-kde-pt-base
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> oh... in my Settings category there's not none "language support" oh my god!
<pfabregat> no problem, look for adept or synaptic in your menu
<pfabregat> then do as crs said, install language-pack-pt*
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> in adept there's just the word "quit"
<pfabregat> then do "    sudo apt-get install language-pack-pt*    "
<crs> pfabregat: Can you use wildcard in package names? ;-)
<pfabregat> crs: of course ;)
<crs> Nice. ;-)
<unrealex> alguem me pode dar uma ajuda
<unrealex> ???
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> qual é seu problema cara?
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> também tou pedindo ajuda eles
<pfabregat> unrealex: english or spanish only for me :P
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> mas meu ubunto não tem a opção que eu quero
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> sorry
<unrealex> eu uso o ubuntu a +- 1h
<unrealex> e tentei instalar verias vezes o enemy territiry
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> aqui vc pode falar só inglês ou espanhol (I'm helping this user)
<crs> I think he just said that he has kubuntu for about one hour only :P
<pfabregat> yes and he wants to install a game
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> you're right crs
<pfabregat> tipical :P
<unrealex> e aparacece uma mensagem a dizer que eu nao tenho privilegios suficientes para tal +-
<crs> ;-)
<unrealex> e nao sei o que fazer
<unrealex> :p
<crs> Hmm,. I have got a problem with flash. Doesn't work ;/
<pfabregat> Rodrigo_de_Olive: tell him that he needs to execute the installer with sudo
<pfabregat> crs: where? firefox ?
<crs> konqueror
<unrealex> i tried that already
<unrealex> whit the sudo
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> he's talking the following: "I try to install several times the 'enemy territiry'" and, appears a message that he doesn't have possibility to do that
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> vou tentar te ajudar cara
<crs> pfabregat: I can gray area in place ehere player should be. ;/
<crs> pfabregat: I can see*
<unrealex> but the program keps saying that can find the file
<pfabregat> crs: in the preferences window of konqueror you have a plugins tab, and in there there's a button called "search for plugins", it searchs in mozilla's folders for differents plugins, included flash
<ForgeAus> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<crs> pfabregat: the same in opera, doesnt work ;/
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> unrealex, o cara disse que você precisa executar o instalador c/ sudo
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> sei lá o que é isso
<ForgeAus> thanx ubottu
<unrealex> isso da direitos de super administrador acho eu
<ForgeAus> wiat ubottu? gained some weight I see
<ForgeAus> with an extra t :)
<Pici> !pt | unrealex
<ubottu> unrealex: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Fyl0n> I have two soundcards installed on Kubuntu 8.04
<Fyl0n> With the Redmond OS it's possible to go to Start/Configuration Screen/Sound and set one of the cards as default soundcard.
<Fyl0n> Is this also possible with Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> RedmondOS?
<Fyl0n> WINDOWS
<ForgeAus> oh I tend to call it Vista or XP
<Fyl0n> hate to say/type that word..
<ForgeAus> I think there used to be a Redmond Linux
<Fyl0n> really?? haha
<ForgeAus> yes
<Fyl0n> lol
<ForgeAus> I'm almost sure of it
<Fyl0n> omg
<jussi01> Fyl0n: "asoundconf list" then "asoundconf set-default-card <card from list>"
<ForgeAus> also Xenix was a Unix from Microsoft
<crs> pfabregat: the same. not working after looking for a plugins.
<ForgeAus> its very outdated now however
<unrealex> 'No write permission to /usr/local/games
<BluesKaj> Fyl0n, asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<unrealex> '
<Fyl0n> jussi01: thanx! will try it out! :)
<ForgeAus> (although parts of it were used for Interix/SFU/SUA)
<jussi01> :)
<Fyl0n> BluesKaj: also thanx :O)
<Fyl0n> Xenix was in 83 right? :)
<Fyl0n> long time ago
<ForgeAus> in fact I wouldn't be suprised if parts of Xenix were built into Windows originally
<pfabregat> crs: 32 or 64 bit ?
<ForgeAus> yes Fyl0n something like that
<ForgeAus> I don't know the exact date
<ForgeAus> I'm not going to pretend o
<ForgeAus> grr pretend to
<Fyl0n> ForgeAus: well I've got some original documents here of Xenix :)
<ForgeAus> (this laptop is dropping keys)
<BluesKaj> oh jussi01 is on the job, good ...
<crs> pfabregat: 32. In  about:plugins i have got multiple Shockwave Flash entries ;/
<ForgeAus> Fyl0n ahh fellow oldskooler :)
<pfabregat> ForgeAus, Fyl0n; you talk like bots =/
<Fyl0n> pfabregat: we do??
<Rodrigo_de_Olive> hey... now, help me again please... how can I change my screen? the resolution currently is 1024x768 but the windows_xp resolution is 1280x1024 and at ubunto this last resolution isn't appear...
<ForgeAus> unfortunately I'm not a PC user from as far aback as 8086, I come into the game at the 286 era...
<ForgeAus> DOS3.3 as I recall
<Fyl0n> ForgeAus: same here hehe kewl
<ForgeAus> back when you'd NEVER fill 2 20MB hard drives
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Fyl0n> ForgeAus: you around 30 of age? ;)
<ForgeAus> good point Jussi :)
<ForgeAus> 33 in fact
<Fyl0n> hahaha
<pfabregat> crs: odd... how did you install the flash player ?
<crs> pfabregat: via adept i think...
<pfabregat> crs: i think i never installed that way... you could try to install the player from the adobe web
 * genii sneaks jussi01 a coffee
<ForgeAus> can I join a second server on X-Chat?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: of course!
<ForgeAus> whast the command /server (newserver) disconnected me
<pfabregat> crs: although via adept should be ok =/
<ForgeAus> I know in mIRC its server -m
<ForgeAus> but in X-
<Fyl0n> guys it was a pleasure.. I will be back!
<Fyl0n> and thanx for the support :)
<ForgeAus> chat its different
<ForgeAus> cya Fly0n
<ForgeAus> hav fun
<Fyl0n> thanx! ;)
<ForgeAus> oops Fyl0n if I can type it right
<Dragonath> hmm I booted into recovery mode, mounted my sata drive (mount /dev/sda1 /media/sata), chrooted (chroot /media/sata), but then mount didn't show my usb stick anymore
<Dragonath> fdisk -l gave me an error about accessing /proc/partitions
<Dragonath> I think this might have something to do with the fact that my sata drive is in some kind of raid array
 * Dragonath is trying to install grub on his usb stick so he can boot into the hardy he installed on his sata drive which can't be booted by his motherboard
<Dragonath> "/dev/sdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." <-- what does this mean?
<Dragonath> came after "grub-install /dev/sdb"
<nosrednaekim> did you do this within a chroot?
<shane_2_peru> Dragonath: did you find /boot/stage1 first?
<Dragonath> nosrednaekim: no, I just tried it out in konsole right now
<Dragonath> shane_2_peru: I'm afraid that I don't know what you're talking about :)
<nosrednaekim> Dragonath: where are you doing this from?
<shane_2_peru> Dragonath: you are trying to install grub correct, to a usb stick?
<Dragonath> yes, shane_2_peru
<Dragonath> so I could boot from the usb stick and have grub load the linux on my sata drive
<shane_2_peru> Dragonath: here is a good guide I just dug up:  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#How_to_add_Grub_to_your_USB_thumb_drive.
<Dragonath> aha
<shane_2_peru> Dragonath: I have installed grub many times, and it isn't too hard, installing it to a USB stick should in theory be the same.
<Dragonath> I got some very simple instructions from here too, yes but they didn't work out
<Dragonath> I hope that this tutorial will work
<shane_2_peru> Dragonath: that guide looks like it should work, it has all the steps for setting up grub
<shane_2_peru> Dragonath: I have used similar guide to reinstall grub many times, and it works like a charm.
<Dragonath> it's just that the linux installation I'm doing this all from is different from the one I want it to boot to
<Dragonath> but as long as I get grub installed I can change the configuration once I boot the thumb drive, right?
<dhq> i need help i get internet via a modem and i want to broadcast it over my Wirelesscard
<Dr_willis> dhq - thats ip masquerading,  theres some guides/wiki pages on internet conection shareing. I aint dont it in ages.
<Dr_willis> !share
<ubottu> Factoid share not found
<Dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
 * genii slides Dr_willis a coffee
<Dr_willis> im about ready to go to bed. :)
<genii> Dr_willis: Ah, Ok. <switches it for cocoa>
<crs>  HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<crs> ;/
<crs> hdparm...
<crs> iny ideas how to check which controller (?) isnt inappriopriate?
<genii> crs: What parameter did you use hdparm with?
<crs> genii: That is the thing. I didnt change anything. This is after default installation. And this is result just of hdparm /dev/sda
<crs> I have got three lines like that.
<crs> another are: HDIO_GET_DMA and HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS
<Dr_willis> i dident think one used hdparm on sata type disks.
<crs> Dr_willis: This is not a sata drive. This is PATA (?).
<genii> crs: Thats fine and normal. It's probing to see what drive capabilities are, 3 of which don't work for that drive
<crs> genii: This is not normal, cos it works in gentoo. ;/
<Dr_willis> PATA disks are using the new scsi subystem now a days with that libata stuff
<Dr_willis> !libata
<ubottu> Factoid libata not found
<crs> Dr_willis: exactly...
<Dr_willis> !ata
<ubottu> Factoid ata not found
<crs> !libsata
<ubottu> Factoid libsata not found
<Dr_willis> so hdparm is no longer used to tweak them. I dont know what replaces it however.
<llutz> sdparm
<crs> llutz: lovely, thanks a lot. ;-)
<crs> Thanks guys. So i dont have to worry anymore. ;-)
<crs> Oh, have another quiastion. LAst one, i promise. ;)
<crs> Where can I find howto how to make a package? I have got a program I am using. I have been updating it quite often. Lets say that i will compile it successfully, how to turn make install into package building?
<Jucato> !packaging | crs
<ubottu> crs: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Jucato> !checkinstall | crs
<ubottu> crs: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<crs> checkinstall sounds greate ;-)
<crs> great*
<crs> hanks Jucato ;-)
<crs> Ok, that is. I promise. :)
<jussi01> crs: checkinstall packages are _not_ for redistribution
<crs> that's it*
<crs> jussi01: Can imagine. ;-)
<crs> Is just for myself.
<crs> ok, lets try to build this. ;-)
<crs> so many develope packages missing ;)
<crs> its fun now :)
<crs> Can i find out somehow which package contains named binnary?
<IppatsuMan> crs: dpkg -S <binary> if it is already installed, else apt-file search <filename>
<llutz> crs: bind9
<crs> IppatsuMan: Thanks. ;-)
<crs> llutz: ? ;-)
<IppatsuMan> crs: you're welcome
<crs> This is so quick and easy to use binary distros. :-)
<crs> I dont have to wait hours again. ;>
<tzd> where can i find out which nvidia driver i need for my geforce fx5200 please?
<crs> tzd: normal nvidia driver (I have the same card)
<llutz> should be nvidia-glx
<tzd> ok thanks! Then I'll leave out the appropriate driver config tool since that one will install the nvidia-glx-new package
<wayne> hi
<simi> hi, i installed kubuntu 8.04 kde4  and i can't change the resolution, i can select my resolution but the Aplly button is disabled, how can i change the screen resolution?
<Jucato> simi: #kubuntu-kde4
<crs> simi: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf. There you can change resolution for X system.
<wayne> just start with kubuntu
<wayne> so this is where i come with my problems
<ubunturos> if a software is available in the repos of kubuntu, community support here is available for that ?
<simi> crs:  if i know well you can't change anymore the resolon  from xorg.conf
<crs> simi: really? Why?
<wayne> tried ubuntu and xubuntu so giving kubuntu a whirl
<simi> crs: ok it is posible but the file  has now a configured video device(in ubuntu)
<crs> Ok. ;-)
<crs> It is time for cooking. See you later chaps.
<wayne> any ladies
<franck> bonjour
<franck> y a t-il quelqu'un ici
<Pici> !fr | franck
<ubottu> franck: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<drain> hello, i need some  help, i set up pure-ftpd and installed pureadmin, i have a users and can log into server, but now how do i share stuff? how to share a partition mounted to /media/multimedi? thanks...
<franck> pour des renseignements en français ou aller
<uygar> hi
<fildo_> hi guys
<fildo_> i have seem to booted into hardy
<fildo_> and i cannot type
<fildo_> i can move the mouse, to check applications
<crs> fildo_: How did you type whis msg? ;-)
<fildo_> im on my laptop
<crs> this*
<fildo_> everything operates find. i just have no ketstrokes what so ever
<fildo_> find = fine
<Dragonath> I create a bootable fat32 partition on my usb stick with fdisk
<Dragonath> then I follow instructions from here - http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#How_to_add_Grub_to_your_USB_thumb_drive.
<Dragonath> yet still grub loads from my HD instead of the usb stick
<Dragonath> however damn small linux managed to boot off of the stick earlier today
<erythrocyte> anyone knows how to turn on 'java' in Tools>HTML settings in Konqueror?
<Dragonath> so what's wrong?
<erythrocyte> for good i mean
<erythrocyte> i check/enable 'java' in Tools>HTML Settings, but somehow it reverts back to disabled once konq is restarted or opened a second time
<erythrocyte> anyone: is there a way for me to enable the 'java' option under Tools>HTML Settings, in Konqueror permanently? it reverts back to disabled, when i restart konqueror
<erythrocyte> jabba: hi! i dunno if you recall, yesterday you tried helping me with my slow bootup problem; thanks for your help...i reinstalled kubuntu today and everything is back to normal!
<anirudh0> hi...does anyone know when proxy support will work in kde4
<anirudh0> in konqueror and plasma applets
<erythrocyte>  anyone: is there a way for me to enable the 'java' option under Tools>HTML Settings, in Konqueror permanently? it reverts back to disabled, when i restart konqueror
<jabba> yarg, i hate reorganizing my office
<jabba> is there a way to play apple's drm music on leenucks? or crack it?
<erythrocyte> anybody, can you please tell me how to turn on java permanently in konqueror?
<jmmartins> buenas tardes!!! Donde se pueden ver los procesos que se estan ejecutando?
<rdiazr> hola
<rdiazr> ya llegue
<rdiazr> si
<rdiazr> ?
<rdiazr> que paso
<rdiazr> hay alguien ahi
<rdiazr> ?
<rdiazr> hi everyone
<erythrocyte> hello rdiazr
<rdiazr> hi ya http://www.sre.gob.mx/pasaportes/canje/ordi_mayor_edad.htm
<rdiazr> how ya thee
<rdiazr> there?
<rdiazr> u there?
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: yes
<rdiazr> kim ya
<rdiazr> as?
<rdiazr> asl?
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: sorry i'm having a little trouble following you
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: is there something i can help you with?
<rdiazr> oui
<rdiazr> i'm hew here
<rdiazr> and i need to know about linux
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: i'm rather neonatal myself :) ...shoot
<rdiazr> ok
<rdiazr> i get it
<rdiazr> how can i to update my kubuntu
<rdiazr> ?
<erythrocyte> ridiazr: i think you do it via adept
<rdiazr> u there?
<rdiazr> ok, but i don't understand that tool
<rdiazr> is not easy
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: in a terminal you could just type,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rdiazr> this in command line
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: yea, it's a little confusing for me too
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: yes
<rdiazr> ok
<rdiazr> i get it
<rdiazr> and that order upate my system
<rdiazr> is it correct?
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: yea...take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rdiazr> ok
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<rdiazr> i dont know
<rdiazr> how can i to know ?
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: ok, in order to find out type, lsb_release -a
<rdiazr> ok  Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<rdiazr> Release:        7.04
<erythrocyte> ok
<rdiazr> Codename:       feisty
<rdiazr> cool u r a guru linux
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: so the way ubuntu handles upgrades with releases like feisty is that it each upgrade takes you incrementally from one version to another....if you want to upgrade to the current 8.04 release, you need to first upgrade to 7.10 and then from there to 8.04
<erythrocyte> erythrocyte: lol...hardly dude :)
<erythrocyte> rdiazr: i'm a noob myself
<erythrocyte> anybody, can you please tell me how to turn on java in Tools>HTML Settings permanently in konqueror?
<Armagguedes> does Kub.8-04 support a 2nd monitor out of the VGA port?
<Armagguedes> (laptop)
<jabba> erythrocyte: ever get your init thing figured out?
<erythrocyte> jabba: actually i reinstalled kubuntu and everything's come back to normal...and as for init...i just learned yesterday that runlevels 2-5 are all the same in ubuntu
<jabba> eeks, reinstalled
<jabba> i had no idea that was the case.
<erythrocyte> jabba: yea :( ...it was painful
<jabba> i wonder what they were thinking. usually 2, 3, and 5 are different, and very importantly so
<erythrocyte> jabba: yea, there is a nice LQ thread somewhere
<jabba> (and 1 and 6)
<jabba> although a long time ago i took a redhat box and added a runlevel 8 to it :)
<erythrocyte> jabba: actually, ubuntu uses something called upstart...they've eliminated /etc/inittab by design
<erythrocyte> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/since-we-have-no-etcinittab-506281/
<jabba> hrms
<jabba> i kinda dislike this brave new world :/
<erythrocyte> jabba: tell me about it :) ...hey i need some help with another problem
<jabba> i has an answer
<erythrocyte> is there a way for me to turn on the 'java' option under Tools>HTML Settings in Konqueror permanently?
<erythrocyte> at the moment i need to keep re-enabling it everytime a new instance of konqueror opens up
<jabba> i dunno about java, i'm a perl programmer :)
<erythrocyte> jabba: ok :)
<jabba> !yaquake
<ubottu> Factoid yaquake not found
<jabba> hm
<anirudh0> hi..does anyone know when proxy support will work in konqueror kde4?
<Chrysalis> hey, everywhere i read about konqueror and java it says that all i need to do is install java and restart konqueror (possibly scan for plugins too), but in the plugins options i only see flash and no java
<Chrysalis> am i missing something?
<tanderson> erythrocyte--tools/configure konqueror/java & java script/ uncheck use security manager
<erythrocyte> tanderson: lemme give that a try..
<erythrocyte> tanderson: wow! that did it! i'm guessing having it on all the time is a security vulnerability?
<erythrocyte> tanderson: thanks :)
<jabba> !amarok
<tanderson> No problem. I hope it is not a security risk. I guess if you are worried you can turn off global and fill in trusted sites.
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<erythrocyte> tanderson: something weird just happened, i re-enabled security manager, and the java option still stays on!
<erythrocyte> tanderson: you think this could be a bug?
<tanderson> No! there is no bugs. He He. Haven't played with it again.
<nighthawk> Ein hallo in die runde
<plut0nash> hi
<plut0nash> can anyone help me with an issue with USB / Mouse keyboard?
<vlt> Hello. For loading audio tracks to an iPhone I use Amarok. Any idea how to get video files there?
<vlt> !ask > plut0nash
<plut0nash> I see... Well, I have a problem, when I press key combinations the mouse freezes up. When i release my keys It stops doing so. How do I stop that.
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: try plugging the mouse in elsewhere maybe?
<plut0nash> dwidmann_: changed port a few times
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: something that would be on a different controller if possible ...
<plut0nash> hmm
<plut0nash> i figured it's a controller issue
<plut0nash> i still have a front usb port connector somewhere
 * plut0nash goes to look
<azzco> Kubuntu hardy uses pulseaudio right?
<plut0nash> dwidmann_: no other possible solution?
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: I don't know, I just that would be an easy one if you could
<dwidmann_> only thing I could think of anyhow
<plut0nash> hmmm
<plut0nash> heard there was a xorg.conf issue that I could fix
<plut0nash> let me google
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: pastebin it and we'll take a look if you want
<azzco> I get some scratchy noises from my webcam mic and I dug out a normal microphone, plugged it into the back of my computer but I don't know how to set it up with pulseaudio =/
<plut0nash> 10-4
<plut0nash> dwidmann_: pastebin of my xorg.conf?
<dwidmann_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<egork> Hello there, anybody has experience connecting a bluetooth a2dp headset?
<plut0nash> dwidmann_: i know what it is, but what is it you need me to pastebin? :P
<egork> It seem I just can not get it pair with my dongle. It is visible though.
<dwidmann_> your wording confused me ... like you mentioned, your xorg.conf, yes.
<plut0nash> ahh
<plut0nash> sorry :)
<plut0nash> http://pastebin.com/m4d00bb5
<ubunturos> does Kubuntu 8.04 DVD work as a LIVE DVD?
<plut0nash> ubunturos: pretty sure it does
<ubunturos> plut0nash: ok, thanks.
 * dwidmann_ is back
<thierry> bonsoir
<plut0nash> dwidmann_: let me know when you've gone through my conf
<austin_> Hi.
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: certainly nothing broke, but I have an experiment for you.
<plut0nash> ok
<plut0nash> sure
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: try using evdev. You can get a mostly copy+pastable bit to use as a base for using it from the evdev manpage. On top of that, however, it's useful to use the ``Option "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/[insert device id here]"``
<plut0nash> mmm
<plut0nash> ok
<dwidmann_> Don't delete the original keyboard/mouse sections though. Comment them out by placing a # at the beginning of the line in case something goes awry.
<plut0nash> yeah
<plut0nash> i was going to say
<plut0nash> :p
<plut0nash> i want xorg killing my mouse
<plut0nash> :p
<dwidmann_> lol
<plut0nash> eheh
<plut0nash> well
<plut0nash> we'll see if works
<plut0nash> http://pastebin.com/m3f4c4805
<plut0nash> mmm
<plut0nash> ok so
<plut0nash> 3 different mouses
<n6vkz4jesus> Dual boot trouble, can any on help me?
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: what sort
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: go into the "by-id" folder in /dev/input, like I showed above :)
<n6vkz4jesus> I have trouble with a dual boot on a p4 dell.
<n6vkz4jesus> the other OS is Vista
<n6vkz4jesus> For the rest of the world in my home I have left this on the other hard drive.
<n6vkz4jesus> the other trouble is ... I used as the second drive a Seagate backup usb drive FreeAgent Go for Kubuntu
<n6vkz4jesus> After loading it , It went write protect ????
<plut0nash> ahh
<plut0nash> yeah
<plut0nash> ok
<n6vkz4jesus> After loading it , It went write protect ????
<n6vkz4jesus> Even after setting it as the HD1 primary boot I still have the trouble.
<n6vkz4jesus> The first drive SATA Seagate also with Vista is not able to independent boot with out the usb drive plugin
<n6vkz4jesus> The Grub is not on the drive with Kubuntu FreeAgent drive.
<n6vkz4jesus> Some how it's on Vista drive and can not any longer boot independent
<n6vkz4jesus> How dow I get Grub off Vista and what is the file name and it seem to be a hidden file name
<n6vkz4jesus> What a mess I have made
<RuyalarPrensi> ping me plz
<n6vkz4jesus> dwiddmann are you able to help
<austin_> Could someone please tell me how to bring up the graphics card installer thing that is usually on the toolbar?
<RuyalarPrensi> ping send me plssss
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: the grub may not be on that drive, but grub probably wrote to the MBR of that drive, which would explain it not booting without that drive.
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: the fix should be to install grub to the MBR of the main drive.
<n6vkz4jesus> I tried that already but still has it on the other drive
<dwidmann_> austin_: I think it's in System -> Hardware Drivers Manager maybe
<n6vkz4jesus> I did a whole new install of K....
<austin_> Thanks, that's it. I feel like an idiot. :( Hopefully once I enable  that, I can use the ATI control center.
<austin_> Darn, I can't. I really need that to work so I can turn up my brightness,gamma and contrast.
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: Well, there's no easy way to remove it from the externals drive ... and to install it to the internals drive you'll need to boot a live cd, then pull up konsole, then run "grub", "root (hd0,0)" (or whichever partition contains your /boot folder), then "setup (hd0)" assuming you want to install it to hd0's MBR.
<austin_> Maybe I need to reboot first or something.
<plut0nash> dwidmann_:
<nith3> Hello is there anybody who can help me with Kubuntu?
<plut0nash> no such luck
<plut0nash> with the evdev driver
<plut0nash> it's still locking up
<austin_> Be right back, going to go reboot.
<plut0nash> i'm going to check bios settings
<dwidmann_> fglrx-control-envy - Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators
<nith3> Plz
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: kay ... shame that the experiment failed :(
<plut0nash> eheh
<plut0nash> its ok
<plut0nash> i see posts all over
<dwidmann_> nith3: just ask your question.
<plut0nash> saying legacy USB support is an issue
<plut0nash> so
<plut0nash> :/
<plut0nash> yeah
<nith3> Nice thx
<plut0nash> i have to see if i lilo will see the kb if i disable legacy support
<dwidmann_> plut0nash: problem being the keyboard and mouse tend to be legacy usb devices
<plut0nash> yip
<plut0nash> well
<nith3> I have a problem with the adept manager
<plut0nash> like i said
<plut0nash> i'll see
<plut0nash> :P
<n6vkz4jesus> This may true HD1,1 2nd drive is the one I want it on and not the primary one
<plut0nash> if it works
<plut0nash> it works
<austin_> Do I bring that up in the um.
<austin_> Terminal?
<dwidmann_> nith3: details please
<nith3> It says another application is in action
<dwidmann_> austin_: "sudo apt-get install fglrx-control-envy" should work, in konsole
<n6vkz4jesus> the usb drive is where want the K on
<n6vkz4jesus> and the boot
<dwidmann_> austin_: afterwards it may or may not add it to your menu, but you'd probably be able to launch it with a command with a similar name to that
<RuyalarPrensi> dwidmann_: ping for thanx ;)
<austin_> Thank you, I just started using Linux afew days ago, but it already seems like the Linux community is far more helpful than windows.
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: ahh, I see.
<nith3> when I try to remove or add a program it says the database i busy
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: with regards to grub the procedure should be the same though.
<nith3> <dwidmann>
<dwidmann_> nith3: do you have another program accessing it (like another instance of apt-get, aptitude, dselect, dpkg, adept, synaptic, etc)
<n6vkz4jesus> why does it go in write protect on the usb drive that has K ?
<jussi01> !tab | nith3
<ubottu> nith3: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<austin_> Okay, I think it's done. What would I type in to open it?
<nith3> I tried to run JAVA 6 but it would not install it
<dwidmann_> austin_: I would try typing "fglrx" and then pressing tab to see if it autocompletes to something
<n6vkz4jesus> I use the Live K... CD to install this all
<dwidmann_> nith3: depending on the version of kubuntu, installing that can be troublesome, because it requires you to okay something with regards to the license for it (ie: you have to agree to it, but you may or may not get a message telling you to, depending on the version of kubuntu)
<austin_> Be right back.
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: dunno ... are you sure that the filesystems aren't just being mounted read only?
<nith3> dwidmann_ i found out, but it seems that it made some trouble so i can't upgrade now... 7.04
<n6vkz4jesus> that is not normal because when I do it on a PIII chat on currently the install to the sysem went fine but the P4 remote usb drive is the one with the trouble
<dwidmann_> nith3: what sort of trouble?
<dwidmann_> !aptfix | nith3
<ubottu> nith3: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dwidmann_> that may help
<n6vkz4jesus> Where is grub on the Vista machine so I can allow it to boot narmal as before
<nith3> ub okay, call me a noob :) i just installed Kubuntu... So what is a terminal ;)
<axel> Hello! I got some serious trouble with Kontact. The most "harmful" one is the loss of E-Mails while syncing the local e-mails with the e-mails stored on the SMTP-Server. In such one incident E-Mails of several months were lost. Can someone tell me what the reason is and how to avoid it?
<n6vkz4jesus> normal as before
<nith3> ubottu: ;)
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: if you want to restore the mbr to let vista boot directly instead of being chainloaded by grub, you probalby need to use the vista cd to do a recovery, if that's what you mean
<axel> nith3: a terminal is a command-line. In Windows-terms: DOS-Box or promt
<n6vkz4jesus> yes any way with out the recover to find Grub or did it imbed the MBR
<nith3> axel: ahh, so the commando prompt or what?
<axel> nith3: something very similar. Yes.
<nith3> I got it, thx
<austin_> Aww damn. :( Even with the Control Center it only increases Gamma..
<dwidmann_> axel: I don't know what the reason is or how to avoid it, but I do know you need to be filing some bug reports on https://bugs.launchpad.net and http://bugs.kde.org
<nith3> everyone
<austin_> WHy can't I find anything that will increase gamma,brightness, and contrast?
<dwidmann_> austin_: try going to systemsettings (or kcontrol) and going to the "monitor and display" module
<n6vkz4jesus> dwidmann Where is Grub mbr on Vista, or simple to do recovery instead
<austin_> Nope, it's still only gamma. :(
<dwidmann_> n6vkz4jesus: the MBR is the master boot record, IIRC this is the very first sector on the hard disk.
<axel> dwidmann_: As it happened with several IMAP-Servers I thought some would have had the same experiences than me. THe problem is that I can not give the concrete context the bug occures.
<n6vkz4jesus> dwidmann_ ahhhhh so no way to take off or find the file
<dwidmann_> axel: then give the vague one? I've made it a point to avoid kmail + IMAP ... just doesn't seem like it works spectacularly in general.
<axel> dwidmann_: In My Opinion it would be the perfect solution for KDE as it is highly integrated in KDE3 an will be even more integrated in KDE4. Basically Kontact is OK, but just some bugs are really annoying.
<dwidmann_> axel: I agree and like the integration, but seeing as it was slow and seemedly buggy I looked for other alternatives after switching to IMAP.
<axel> dwidmann_: What would be the alternative: Thunderbird lacks of proper calendar functions, Evolution is the GNOME way (on a KDE-mashine I try to choose the KDE-apps if somehow possible), and OpenOffice.org 3.0 with its PIM hasn't been released jet.
<dwidmann_> axel: first thing I looked at was mailody, but it was buggy and not complete enough yet, I'd like to see it in the future. I've settled for Thunderbird for now ... I've never been one to use calendar functions  though, but assides from that it seems to handle things fine. I haven't had any trouble yet.
<axel> dwidmann_: It seems that bug reports are the best thing I can do so far. I hoped there was a better solution.
<axel> dwidmann_: Thunderbird would be the first choice but I need the calendar functionality.
<austin_> Do any of you guys know of a program I can get that will allow me to change more than just gamma? The default Kubuntu programs only allow Gamma, same with the Catalyst control center. :(
<axel> dwidmann_: Thanks for the conversation. I'll leave and hack some bug reports.
<jussi01> austin_: what are you trying to change?
<jussi01> austin_: specifically?
<austin_> Basically Contrast,Brightness, and Gamma.
<dwidmann_> it can probably be altered manually with the xorg.conf, though that's probably a touch more complicated
<dwidmann_> hmm, I'm not seeing contrast in the xorg.conf man page though, bummer
<austin_> I have a dark monitor, but I cannot afford to buy another one. So when I used windows I just used the control center for my video card. But, it's not the same on Linux. :(
<austin_> I think Brightness and gamma would work..I think. But just gamma alone isn't enough since it really messes up colors and so on.
<n6vkz4jesus> dwidmann I will try to recovery and set usb drive to HD1,1 K... drive and keep the othe independent with MBR on usb drive
<n6vkz4jesus> I never had the K .... to go write protect till I tried this new P4
<n6vkz4jesus> dwidmann_ thank you for the help today, I will let you know the results
<dwidmann_> kay then
<austin_> Think if I posted on some forums someone might know of a program I could get?
<f00f> austin_: program for what?
<farchord> man virtualbox rocks, it does about the same thing as vmware in OSX, works in seamless mode :D
<f00f> farchord: virtualbox is the FOSS one right?
<farchord> FOSS?
<f00f> Free Open Source (Software)
<farchord> yeah
<austin_> Program for increasing brightness,gamma and contrast. All I can find on Kubuntu so far is for gamma.
<f00f> austin_: hmm.. you can't do that on your monitor's panel?
<austin_> It doesn't get bright enough.
<austin_> This monitor is kind of messed up, but I can't afford to buy a new one.
<austin_> When I used windows, I'd use programs to make it brighter.
<f00f> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-149539.html <-- there's a post by jjordan that might help you
<simon> hey guys
<jussi01> hi simon
<austin_> Thank you, but sadly I have a crt.. :(
<jussi01> austin_: have a look into the powermanagement stuff - I know laptops can adjust brightness
<austin_> I'm using a desktop.
<simon> grrr... what problems could there be that my monitor won't let me change the 640x480 resolution?
<jussi01> austin_: I understand that - but I dont see a reason why it shouldnt work fr a desktop as well as a laptop
<jussi01> simon: which gfx card you have?
<jussi01> !fixres | simon
<ubottu> simon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<simon> i've got an ATI Radeon
<simon> the strange thing is
<austin_> Just gives me the option to turn the monitor off after a certain amount of time.
<jussi01> !ati | simon
<ubottu> simon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> simon: that guide is for 9500 and newer iirc
<simon> it worked after i install kubuntu (hardy kde3 btw) and i didn't change the drivers, but after first reboot it wouldn't let me change to a higher res
<simon> if i change to the restricted drivers via the restricted drivers manager it will let me change res, but only 640x480 or less
<azzco> I can't install libqt4-dev (trying to compile something), it breaks..
<rootsnatch> how does it break?
<afeijo> hi, I installed Freeciv thru adept, how can I find his folder?
<azzco> rootsnatch: dunno adept just says it breaks when I mark it for install
<afeijo> I try konsole find command
<azzco> Oh apt-get gave more info..
<azzco> But it shouldn't break? o.O It's just that it depends on some other packages that has a too high version..
<dekans> maybe all the upgraded package have not benn oploaded on repos yet
<crs> re
<crs> Ok, it is time to move kubuntu to fastest hard drive. ;-)
<crs> replace gentoo. ;p
<simi> hi, i belive i found a bug, i changed my time zone and now i get this error :sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 23 05:15:45 2008, i need a way to reset the sudo actions to not check the last time it was used
<simi> or maybe is not the probem?
<simi> i wil try to restart, hope it will work, pease answer after i will rejoin
<genii> simi: Without sudo action is difficult to set. I'd just wait til the time your files were created passes
<austin> Have any of you guys used "gddccontrol" before?
<squirrel_> Hi guys, I hope this IRC is a bit slower and not like the running matrix code (#ubuntu)
<austin> Hello,Mr.Anderson.
<vlt> Hello. How can I add a cover image to a video file in Amarok?
<crs> Hmm, why there is no wheel group by default in kubuntu? ;-)
<rootsnatch> vlt I don't think it is possible
<squirrel_> Does anybody know when TOMCAT 6 get packaged for 8.04 SERVER? I installed it manually but now TOMCAT 6 runs with root privileges and I really don't like that...
<gekkoo> i want to use my s-video out port to connect my laptop with a tv...has anybody got it working?
<simi> restart worked :-)
<vlt> rootsnatch: Ok, thank you.
<rootsnatch> vlt: I am not sure so keep googling, but I don't think so
<vlt> rootsnatch: I need it now or never ;)
<Steve-cal> Can someone just quickly clarify for me what is the kubuntu "alternate" LiveCD and the "desktop" CD?
<rootsnatch> the alternative is just the text based installer
<Strick^9> Hmmm anyone know where the 'Breezy' updates disappeared to?
<rootsnatch> the desktop includes a graphical live cd as well as graphical installer
<genii> Strick^9: No longer supported and went past End Of Life support
<athlon1> Hallo. I use kdetv for watching TV, but i'm trying to record. But unable with mythtv. So trying with freevo. But also with problems. Anyone uses freevo? What do i have to do to record?
<Steve-cal> rootsnatch: OK, thanks much. :)
<Strick^9> genii: TY .... which alternatives would be best?
<malik^^^> hi all
<malik^^^> can any one let me know the correct tutorial of installing nvidia drivers on kubuntu 8,04
<squirrel_> I have this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/27/how-to-install-nvidia-video-card-drivers-in-debian-lenny/
<Strick^9> malik^^^: I was able to use Apps, System, Hardware Drivers Manager .... in Ubuntu
<malik^^^> i tried that and it isntalled the drivers but asked for a reboot and when rebooted it waits for ever at running bootup scripts rc.local
<genii> Strick^9: I'd suggest Gutsy (7.10) or Hardy (8.04)
<Strick^9> genii: TY ... I think I'll try Hardy as I'm running ubuntu 8.04 with KDE added after the fact ...
<austin> Hey.
<austin> Do you know what codec I need to listen to radio stations on amarok?
<austin> It says no available decoder or something.
<crs> Ok, at first we have to backup previous distro
<crs> austin: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<crs> austin: find there about mp3 support.
<athlon1> Please, anyone can tell me how  can I record tv?
<bin4ry> hi together
<saapad> I woke up today and Eclipse started acting up all of a sudden. It won't start...is it just me?
<bin4ry> how can one logout from kde via shell?
<clau30> bin4ry: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<bascule> that will kill x too though, but it will work
<bin4ry> clau: der window manager soll aktiv bleiben
<bin4ry> clau: the window manager should stay active
<clau30> you mean X?
<bin4ry> x as well as kdm shall stay active
<clau30> hmm..
<clau30> dunno then :)
<ForgeAus> why not just use logout ?
<ForgeAus> the command logout ?
<ForgeAus> wouldn't that log out kde/kdm too ?
<ForgeAus> or is the shell login an independant  process? (assuming your not using the shell via konsole or some such app)
<blekos> hi kubuntu does not automount my ntfs drives despite the fact that i have enabled the automount option
<blekos> when i click on moun i get a message "system policy prevents.." and asks for psswd
<blekos> after i enter the psswd drive(s) are connected ok
<etretyak> blekos: whey should automount if you have them in your /etc/fstab
<artur__> Hi folks, i have 2 computers, one running de linux ( that will be the server - 2 LAN cards eth0 and eth1) and the other with the MS Win. The one with Linux will receives the internet (will be connected with a cable modem) the other Eth will be connected to another pc (MS Win) with cross-over cable. What should i do to make the other PC access the internet the 'arrives' in the PC (server) running Linux?
<clau30> artur__: iptables is your friend :)
<clau30> although not that trivial to configure
<athlon1> artur, and configure a proxy (squid?).
<artur__> =/ oic!
<clau30> artur__: try googleing..
<artur__> clau30: i will!  Thanks v much!
<clau30> no probs & good luc
<clau30> k
<crs> is there any way to make output of apt-* more readable?
<clau30> crs: what do you mean more readable... it is quite readable imho
<leftbas> i agree
<clau30> use aptitude/adept :)
<leftbas> better than make
<crs> I mean more colorful and stuff, like paludis or emerge has a brilliant output, showing dependencies trees and stuff
<leftbas> afaik, there are no options to change the color of the output
<clau30> well apt is not emerge..
<leftbas> yeah, but you don't have to wait a package to compile, either
<leftbas> so it's a trade-off, i guess
<crs> i know, but long list of dependencies is highly unreadable for me. ;/
<crs> leftbas: I know. Im not saying about way it works, but output readibility :)
<leftbas> crs: gotcha
<clau30> crs: maybe use aptitude?
<clau30> it actually shows a nice list of dependencies
<leftbas> clau30: is that the gtk one?
<crs> thats a thing, i prefere to use cmdline one...
<clau30> no, console based
<crs> oo...
<clau30> aptitude is ncurses
<clau30> :)
<leftbas> oh, it's it's a full screen command-like interface
<leftbas> neat-o
<leftbas> lol
<leftbas> like pine or lynx
<clau30> it's actually very cool, a little hard to get used at first, but good at the end
<clau30> yea sort of :)
<farchord> maaan I wonder, should I take out a small loan to buy a laptop....
<farchord> I'm thinking of getting me a Dell
<leftbas> you can get good ones for about $500
<leftbas> certainly models that'll run linux
<farchord> leftbas: Actually the one I was aiming for is about 1200$
<leftbas> farchord: that's a bit more - lol
<clau30> farchord: do you really need one? can you pay the money back w/o huge .. taxes (or however it's called)
<farchord> clau30: interest? well 1200$ is (According to their site) about $32 a month
<farchord> altho I'd probably pay closer to 70-100$ myself
<leftbas> hey, aptitude is mouse-aware, too...nifty ;)
<clau30> that sucks
<farchord> considering I can pay it in advance and the faster it is, the best it is
<clau30> better put some money aside and then buy one
<leftbas> i'm lucky, i "inherited" a nice hp nx9020 from my company ;)
<farchord> yeah I'm just really itchin' for one
<clau30> leftbas: lol
<crs> Hmm, I hate flash. I really do!
<crs> It is not working again. ;/
<Armagguedes> i have no probs with flash
<crs> lucky you :)
<Armagguedes> but then again i installed the stuff that's on the Medibuntu's repos
<crs> Medibuntu?
<Armagguedes> instead of that gnash crap
<Armagguedes> yes
<Armagguedes> look it up
<Armagguedes> very useful
<Armagguedes> it's the only 3rd party repository worth having
<crs> Armagguedes: Where can i find more info?
<Armagguedes> www.medibuntu.com methinks
<leftbas> flash works really well for me with firefox, about 90% with konqy
<crs> leftbas: konqy here.
<Armagguedes> yeah flash in konqueror "works"
<clau30> Armagguedes: a little hard to call it "gnash crap".. you have to admire what they're doing
<Armagguedes> i didn't say i didn't admire it
<leftbas> Armagguedes: it does on my machine at home
<navetz> can someone please help me. I have a LAMP server installed but I cannot access localhost when I am offline (I can when I am offline). Can someone please help me fix this
<Armagguedes> i could use it, when it works
<farchord> leftbas: I had a problem where a flash video would crash firefox (youtube for example) but I think I fixed it
<leftbas> farchord: if you're using a version of ubuntu other than the x86 version, it's a tough nut to crack
<clau30> navetz: hmm
<leftbas> farchord: it never worked for me with the amd version of kubuntu, for instance
<clau30> navetz: how do you try to access it?
<Armagguedes> actually i think that flash has loads of problems with 64bit processors
<navetz> clau30: i have tried 127.0.0.1 and http://localhost
<farchord> leftbas: maybe you should try to download the x86 firefox? Just a thought?
<clau30> navetz: funny.. that should work regardless if you are online or not
<leftbas> farchord: i would if i still had that version on my hard drive. i gave it up and went back to the x86 version
<farchord> ahh
<navetz> clau30: yea I know, its actually really annoying
<leftbas> farchord: besides, i like konqy better, and there was too much tweaking to do
<clau30> navetz: I would actually need more detail on that but don't really know what :)
<farchord> leftbas: I find konqueror buggy and screws up websites
<navetz> clau30: I tried a lot of things, even purging apache and reinstalling it but that didn't work.
<leftbas> farchord: it's pretty consistently good for me, but there are sites that don't load right. there are sites, though, that konqy will open that ff won't. pretty weird
<crs> Armagguedes: but medibuntu doesn't contain flash as I can see now. ;/
<farchord> leftbas: yeah.... idk right now I have a pretty comfortable setup.... Kubuntu with most of the apps that I want and need and works, and Virtualbox with XP working in seamless mode for the rest
<Armagguedes> not the site itself
<Armagguedes> they package Adobe's for ubuntu
<farchord> leftbas: that and I play Linux in WoW ;) heard that AoC will also work in Wine :D
<Armagguedes> the most recent version too
<clau30> navetz: have you tried pinging 127.0.0.1 when offline?
<farchord> leftbas: errr wow in linux
<leftbas> farchord: good going. i'm lucky that i don't need windows anymore. i just got my treo 680 to sync to kontact
<leftbas> farchord: what's wow?
<farchord> leftbas: yeah im not as lucky with my ipod touch, linux is detecting it as a digital camera <.< World of Warcraft
<trypsin> leftbas: I think he's referring to World of Warcraft.
<farchord> leftbas: If you don't know world of warcraft, you must be living under a rock
<leftbas> farchord: oh! i love that episode of southpark
<farchord> lawl
<leftbas> just didn't know it by its initials :p
<trypsin> Suuure. :P
<navetz> clau30: yes and it works
<navetz> clau30: however i cannot view it through any browser
<leftbas> farchord: there are still a couple of quirks with my treo, but it's managable. it's the first time i've ever gotten it to work at all
<clau30> navetz: is the port open?
<farchord> leftbas: fact is, WoW is a Windows game. And in OGL mode, it runs faster than in Windows for me
<leftbas> farchord: nice
<navetz> clau30: what port? I am not sure what you mean.
<farchord> leftbas: altho, granted, my Windows is Windows Vista :P
<leftbas> farchord: eek!
<leftbas> lol
<clau30> navetz: well normally port 80 should be open
<clau30> navetz: "normally" for apache
<navetz> clau30: how can I check?
<clau30> navetz: good question :D
<leftbas> that's a great question...how do you get a list of all the udp ports and their states?
<crs> netstat?
<simi> hi, i am new to kubuntu, i was using ubuntu, i do not understend why konversation and pidgin start automaticaly when i log in?
<clau30> navetz: google is a good friend :) http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/security-guide/s1-server-ports.html
<crs> simi: session saving.
<simi> where can i change the atart up applications?
<crs> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<crs> and is still not working ;/
<leftbas> you have to set them indiviually
<simi> crs: i killed the apps before restarting
<simi> where can i find the sesion manager>
<simi> ?
<crs> kcontrol
<crs> simi: ^^
<crs> or in menu, cos i think has been changed.
<crs> System settings
<leftbas> simi: do you mean the services manager?
<navetz> clau30:  thanks I am trying it out right now
<simi> leftbas: no i mean the applet that manage the sesion and the  programs that start at log in
<crs> damn flash ;/
<ObsidianX> hey folks, for some reason whenever i login it switches my resolution down to 640x480
<ObsidianX> i can xrandr it back up to 1280x800 but then all my apps are loaded at the wrong resolution and it looks all messed up
<navetz> clau30: yes the ports are open now, let me see if they will be when I turn off my internet
<clau30> navetz: ok, look :)
<leftbas> simi: sounds like the system services, which is in the control center
<leftbas> simi: sorry, system settings
<crs> ok, i have installed gnash, works fine, but w/o sound ;/
<crs> ok, doesnt work fine ;/
<trypsin> Alright, I'm in need of a little help. I've installed Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 on my laptop. I'm not particularly fond of GNOME, though and want to go to KDE.
<trypsin> Unfortunately, I've got a lot of data and a few programs I'm attached to in this system.
<trypsin> So, is there a way to remove GNOME and install KDE some way short of a fresh install?
<clau30> trypsin: you can start by removing gnome-desktop-environment
<crs> Ok, once again. What should i install to get flash working?
<clau30> although I dunno if it's only a metapackage
<kuroryuu> trypsin: install kubuntu-desktop to get the basic kde stuff
<clau30> crs: set your browser to use flash-nonfree
<trypsin> Aye, I know that, kuroryuu. I don't want to be stuck with both GNOME and KDE, though. The combined updates will be murder.
<trypsin> So simply installing kubuntu-desktop and removing gnome-desktop-environment will do the trick?
<clau30> I dunno if it's only a metapackage
<clau30> maybe the #ubuntu guys know how to remove gnome :D
<crs> It is only metapackage, he has to do apt-get autoremove as well
<kuroryuu> trypsin: try removing libgnome-2.0, that should remove most gnome packages
<trypsin> OK, I'll ask them. On a related note, would Remastersys be a wise choice for backing up my present system?
<trypsin> Thanks, kuroryuu. I'll try that.
<kuroryuu> trypsin: sorry, libgnome2-0
<uga> kuroryuu: find / -name g* -exec rm -rf {} \;
<uga> dont' forget sudoing it ;)
<trypsin> Oh, lovely. :P
<kuroryuu> uga: I don't think that would solve the problem, lol
<clau30> uga: g* ??
<uga> clau30: yups, die g* die ;)
<uga> actually that should have been 'g*'
<clau30> hehe
<clau30> die g*ome :)
<crs> Hmm, what options kubuntu installer uses to make reiserfs partition?
<uga> crs: you mean sector size etc?
<crs> uga: exactly. I have install my kubuntu now and want to move it to other disc. Want to have exactly the same partition. ;-)
<crs> uga: I can just run mkfs.reiserfs, but... :)
<uga> crs: I really don't know but you should be able to check what partition it created before
<crs> uga: Do you know how?
<dare> ﻿what is like /home/user/.themes in kde? kubuntu? ﻿﻿/home/user/.themes is folder where are GTK themes
<dare> in gnome
<uga> crs: I was trying to figure out myself. reiserfsck doesn't seem to do that. MAybe it will display the params when it checks
<uga> crs: but Id' suggest you do that with the partition umounted
<crs> uga: Why? what is the difference?
<fenix> hi
<fenix> sombody help me?
<kuroryuu> fenix: what's the problem?
<uga> crs: it's not suggested doing file system checks when the partition can be writing and reading
<clau30> dare: I guess /usr/share/apps/kthememanager/themes
<fenix> how to install a webcan of the laptop HP dv2625la in kubuntu8
<dru> whats a rar tool for kubuntu
<uga> dru: apt-get install unrar
<dru> thanks
<uga> it'll only extract them
<kuroryuu> dru: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<dru> thats better thanks
<jhutchins_wk> !webcam | fenix
<ubottu> fenix: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ukonpoika> Hi all. Having a problem with Noatun and Juk, neither will start. Konsole doesn't say _anything_ while trying to start from there, and reinstalling doesn't help either. I recently installed the Octoshape plugin from http://www.octoshape.com/plugin/linux.asp, the problems appeared after that, but I can't be sure of any connection between that and the problem. Help, anyone? :)
<crs> uga: Oh, you meant checking.. Ok, i have done it already. ;-) Now, how to copy running system?
<fenix> my webcam i know not is suported
<dare> ﻿clau30: thanks thats it
<uga> crs: I mean, when doing the filesystem check, possibly it will show the parameters at the beginning
<uga> blocksize etd
<uga> etc
<crs> uga: yes, thanks. ;-)
<uga> crs: if the disks were both same size, maybe you could just dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb?
<uga> but I'm guessing not
<clau30> dare: cool :)
<crs> uga: no, they are not.
<crs> uga: will cp -a do the job?
<uga> crs: uhm... maybe, but not sure. Whenever I needed serious backups I used tarballs
<crs> uga: yeah, but it is not a backup :)
<uga> crs: it somewhat is
<uga> since you need to keep timestamps etc
<uga> also links and symlinks
<crs> uga: yeah, would be lovely to have it... ;/
<leftbas> anyone home?
<SlimeyPete> nah
<leftbas> lol
<leftbas> lots of folks in here not saying much
<leftbas> do you know anything about kpilot, pete?
<clau30> :d
<SlimeyPete> sorry, no
<leftbas> hey clau30
<leftbas> thanks anyway
<clau30> sry, wrong window leftbas
<leftbas> been trying to get a question answered today on several channels, and no one seems to know
<leftbas> clau30: i tried #kpilot, but no one in there is talking
<clau30> yea I can imagine..
<leftbas> clau30: oh, i don't think i knew what you mean till just now. no worries
<clau30> haha
<azzco> leftbas: tried #kde ? I think that there's a kde-pim channel aswell..
<leftbas> azzco: i haven't, but i will. thanks
<azzco> I'm getting utterly ignored in ubuntu and even in my native language channel =/
<azzco> Anyone used pulseaudio and recordmydesktop and got it working?
<leftbas> it's a quiet day all around, isn't it?
<leftbas> azzco: never tried
<leftbas> sorry
<clau30> azzco: I did but I won't tell you :P
<tabris> :O
<leftbas> lol
 * azzco goes and bangs head into wall
<leftbas> azzco: that should clear your head right up ;)
<Israphel> :O
<duane> if I want to scan a book with linux what would be the best app ? I used abby finereader in windows and it was nice cause you do a page and then it have option to do next page and keep compiling it into a pdf wondering if there was a linux app can do same
<Israphel> i need help with the Atheros wireless card
<leftbas> duane: kooka should do the trick
<izzyb> Is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-xen the correct package to get the nvidia kernel module?
<Israphel> apt-get instal envyng-core for the nvidia driver
<nosrednaekim> noooo
<duane> thanks leftbas
<leftbas> duane: yw
<dwidmann> Is there any program around with a CD printing template? (My printer lets me print to CDs/DVDs, but without a usable template for printing with I can't really do it)
<izzyb> Israphel, nope, didn't fix my probllem :(
<leftbas> never tried
<leftbas> cd printing, that is
<adude> i need a program to record the line in.
<viperserv1> anyone good with gnome here?
<leftbas> try audacity
<adude> ok
<dwidmann> viperserv1: plenty of people good with gnome in #ubuntu I'm sure
<leftbas> i would try #ubuntu, viper
<viperserv1> what is the diff between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<leftbas> adude: audacity is quite a nice cross-platform multi-track recorder
<leftbas> ubuntu uses gnome by default
<dwidmann> viperserv1: kubuntu uses KDE
<leftbas> kubuntu uses kde
<leftbas> oops
<Israphel> izzyb, first sudo apt-get install envyng-core, then envyng -t, option 1 "install nvidia driver"
<izzyb> Israphel, sadly that failed with an error saying the driver can't be installed with my current kernel.  it suggests pretty much every kernel except the -xen one
<izzyb> does nvidia driver not work with the xen kernel?
<Israphel> why dont you use the generic kernel?
<dwidmann> izzyb: try installing manually?
<izzyb> I have itt working in the generic kernel, but I want to run xen also on this box
<izzyb> it was working with tthe ati radeon driver, but I had to replace the ati card because it was crashing my system
<izzyb> not sure if it was the card or the driver, but suspect the driver
<izzyb> dwidmann, do you have a howto?
<izzyb> I tried manually loading the nvidiafb module, but it gives an error
<dwidmann> izzyb: basically it amounts to download the thing from nvidia.com, install build-essential and linux-headers-`uname -r`, exit out of X and run the file ... you'll also need to add a line in /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules or some for file (I'll dig it up)
<izzyb> hmm, interesting, I was going to post the error I was getting when I did a modprobe nvidiafb, but that error is now gone
<izzyb> but still I get an error running startx
<dwidmann> izzyb: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common - the line is DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<izzyb> dwidmann, thanks, trying that now
<jereme> anyone know if FF3RC1 is hitting the standard repositories anytime soon?
<junezraulston> hi
<leftbas> that was fast
<leftbas> wb clau30
<jereme> I'm a bit worn out on 3b5's busted form capabilities
<clau30> thanks leftbas ;)
<leftbas> clau30: yw
<leftbas> i have the nv driver running with 2.6.24-16 with only one small resolution glitch on the logon screen
<leftbas> works great other than that
<clau30> anyone have experience with ati xpress cards?
<leftbas> 'fraid not
<nosrednaekim> clau30: yes! I do
<clau30> nosrednaekim: how much does it suck? :)
<nosrednaekim> clau30: not good ones though :) I have one
<clau30> nosrednaekim: it's onboard on my lappy
<nosrednaekim> clau30: they have terrible performance... a geforce4 can wipe it out...
<clau30> nosrednaekim: well I would be happy if they's work at full potential here under linux
<nosrednaekim> you can try intalling the ATI driver.
<clau30> nosrednaekim: I did.. but sometimes a problem here, another time there..
<nosrednaekim> yea.. I know...i'm running the opensource driver ATM
<clau30> quite sick of it.. on my desktop I have an older nvidia onboard and it's waaay better
<nosrednaekim> no 3d, but this things 3d sucks anyway
<clau30> :)
<clau30> maybe I should try that too..
<clau30> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS8974022075.html
<clau30> 1,500 frkkin bucks!
<izzyb> dwidmann, that didn't work for me either.  It can't find precompiled kernel interface that matches the kernel.  Told it to attempt a download which fails and tells me it'll need to build one, but that fails also
<izzyb> no obvious reason why it fails.  it  points to a log, but it doesn't say anything meaningful
<izzyb> does the nvidia driver work with a xen kernel?
<leftbas> clau30: that's a bit pricey :O
 * jhutchins_wk doesn't get "lappy".  It's one less letter than 'laptop', and looks a lot dumber.
<clau30> leftbas: yea, but it's for developers anyway
<nosrednaekim> clau30: go get a ubuntu Dell
<leftbas> true enough
<clau30> jhutchins_wk: haha
<clau30> I have a dell, although not a ubuntu one
<clau30> jhutchins_wk: "lappy" sounds sweeter
<leftbas> kinda like the british 'telly'
<Ashex> hey guys
 * izzyb just discoverd that nvidia and xen are not compatabile out of the box but there is a patch.  following a howto now...
<leftbas> or 'nappy' for diaper
<Ashex> what's the name of the failsafe video mode on the live disc?
<clau30> tally ho, with a bing and a bong and a buzz-buzz-buzz
<leftbas> what the heck is the xen kernel anyway?
<Ashex> When you startup you can select a failsafe video mode, but can't remember the name of it
<nosrednaekim> leftbas: virtualization
<labud> hi
<leftbas> nosrednaekim: you mean you need a special kernel to run in a virtual machine?
<leftbas> hi labud
<nosrednaekim> leftbas: if you use xen, yes
<labud> how r u
<Ashex> anyone?
<leftbas> which brings me back to my original question...what's xen?
<nosrednaekim> a virtualization hypervisor
<nosrednaekim> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<leftbas> labud: fine, and you?
<jhutchins_wk> leftbas: Either Novell's Zero Effort Networking or a virtualization service.
<labud> good     i am going to be installing kubuntu 8.04
<leftbas> got it...but it's way over my head - lol
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<labud> onto a brand new sata ii hd   and was wondering if there might be any issues?
<leftbas> not that i know of
<Ashex> bugger
<labud> good
<Ashex> then is an easy question
<leftbas> should be pretty straightforward
<Ashex> !nox
<ubottu> Factoid nox not found
<Ashex> !noxserver
<ubottu> Factoid noxserver not found
<Ashex> !novideo > me
<labud> i have burned the iso cd  so when i connect my new hd in i shud just boot from cd?
<leftbas> Ashex: it should just say failsafe. i've never seen it labeled anything else
<leftbas> labud: exactly
<labud> gr8
<Ashex> leftbas: hit F4 and failsafe?
<leftbas> Ashex: that sounds about right, though i'd have to reboot the machine i'm on to confirm
<Ashex> okay
<Ashex> leftbas: works for me
<Ashex> If it doesn't work for my friend, he'll have to wait until I get off work
<leftbas> Ashex: it's more obvious when booting from the live cd, tho
<clau30> nighty night
<leftbas> see ya clau30
<leftbas> getting late in europe ;)
<labud> while i am here   the machine i am installing it on is  an Asus P5KC 3.0gHZ with Intel core 2 duo  4.0mb ram and nVidia GeForce 8500  and a Dlink nic card  with a linksys router
<labud> see any issues there?
<word|away> Don't get mad, i'm not using it as an away message, someone is 'borrowing' my nick so it defaulted to this one >.>
<leftbas> labud: i see no problems with any of that gear
<labud> ok   then i can come and c u when it blows up   lol
<leftbas> sure...i live at 123 sesame street. i share an apartment with big bird
<leftbas> ;)
<leftbas> wb fadonnn
<labud> hehe   ok
<labud> ty leftbas
<leftbas> labud: seriously, all those components are very mainstream, and have been shown to work with various distros
<leftbas> labud: yw
<labud> jk  leftbas  i thank you for your info   but am nervous  of course    have just startes with kubuntu     have 7.10  on this machine
<labud> anyways  time to get on with it  thanks again
<leftbas> labud: understandable, but it'll be fine. you might even consider upgrading to 8.04 yourself. it's a big improvement, imo
<leftbas> no prob
<leftbas> see ya
#kubuntu 2008-05-23
<noaXess> does anybody use recordmydesktop? i have a problem that the recording stops after about 2-3 minutes..
<leftbas> never tried it, sorry
<noaXess> before upgrading to 8.04 it worked under 7.10
<leftbas> is it for making screen videos?
<leftbas> i can't even find it on my machien
<dru> hey guys im having trouble booting a usb stick containing backtrack (the usb version)....how come it dosnt appear on my grub
<noaXess> leftbas: yes.. record your screen
<noaXess> krecordmydesktop ist the package for kde
<vonte> can anyone tell me how to upgrade my java in kubuntu 7.04
<noaXess> or gtk-recordmydesktop os another guo for recordmydesktop
<leftbas> dru: the grub on your hard drive doesn't enter into it. is your BIOS set to boot from a usb device?
<dru> i dont have bios , its a mac intel without refit (works thru grub)
<leftbas> dru: yeah, but the machine's firmware needs to know to boot from the usb device. the grub settings on your hard drive won't come into play at all
<dru> yeah
<dru> so i thought
<leftbas> dru: try booting to a live-cd, then mount the usb flash drive
<dru> i got refit apt-gotten , and it installed but .... i dont think it even did anything to the /hda0
<dru> yeah thats a good idea
<dru> thanks
<leftbas> no prob
<leftbas> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi leftbas
<yeoj_> my gnome fonts are all huge in kubuntu, i'd like to run gnome-settings-daemon, but i dont see it anywhere to install.  Any ideas?
<jhutchins_wk> yeoj_: If you're running gnome, you're running ubuntu.  Ask there.
<jhutchins_wk> yeoj_: kubuntu vs gnome is the only difference between the two.
<leftbas> try running the appearance module of system settings
<leftbas> make sure the gtk fonts option uses the kde font settings
<yeoj_> jhutchins, i'm running kde, but i like gtk apps too
<yeoj_> jhutchins, not to mention firefox looks doofy
<yeoj_> doofy == huge wierd fonts
<leftbas> lol
<yeoj_> leftbas, hmm... i dont see any gtk fonts option.... its system-settings->appearance->fonts ?
<yeoj_> leftbas, oh, guess i should point out its kde4 too
<leftbas> ohhhhhhh, that's different
<yeoj_> lol
<leftbas> can't help you there, i'm afraid...
<yeoj_> details...
<yeoj_> no worries, i'll figure it out
<leftbas> except to say that you could try deleting the ~/.gnome2/share/fonts/fonts.dir file
<leftbas> let it create a fresh copy
<dru>  !refit
<ubottu> Factoid refit not found
<dru> !efi
<ubottu> Factoid efi not found
<dru> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<dru> !elilo
<ubottu> Factoid elilo not found
<crs> grrr
<crs> im gonna blow up in second.
<crs> fresh kubuntu (hardy) installation
<crs> flash installed, new plugins found in konqueror. all works.
<crs> flash is ok.
<crs> then, after browser restart i can only hear sound, but instead of player i see gray square ;/
<crs> the funniest thing is... video which i have watched first is still working (youtube) the rest is not ;/
<crs> something like... dont know. that one, cached one is working...
<crs> weird ;/
<crs> Why am I facing so weird problems always?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<MachinTrucChose> I have Ubuntu Hardy...is moving to Kubuntu as simple as doing "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" ?
<Jucato> MachinTrucChose: you can have both installed
<MachinTrucChose> I don't want to
<dru> its not that simple , you will need to manually remove the packages contained on ubuntu
<MachinTrucChose> Nautilus kind of ruins Ubuntu for me
<Jucato> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<MachinTrucChose> thanks for the link
<dru> an optional idea would be to just install kde and "change" your de in the login screen
<MachinTrucChose> I wasn't expecting to change until KDE 4.1 was out, but I draw the line at a lack of drag-and-drop between the archiver and the file manager
<crs> Jucato: Have you got any idea about my problems with flash by any chances? ;/
<MachinTrucChose> dru: I'm a minimalist...I'll leave the aptitude cache intact if I ever change my mind, but for now, I'm getting rid
<Jucato> crs: Flash and Konqueror is an unstable combo really... I keep Firefox around just for that :/
<crs> Jucato: but opera acts exactly the same ;/
<MachinTrucChose> Jucato: that link doesn't have instructions for Hardy. The latest is for Gutsy.
<Jucato> crs: yeah, because they're both Qt-based
<Jucato> MachinTrucChose: I think it's mostly the same
<MachinTrucChose> ok
<nathan> I don't know why, but my sound doesn't work.
<dru> run : alsamixer
<MachinTrucChose> so all of my other stuff remains, right? For example, if I had replaced Network-Manager with Wicd, and I install KDE, the KDE network manager leaves me alone? And what about Compiz, since both use it, it will leave my existing settings/shortcuts alone, right?
<dru> there should be a few notches muted
<sean_> is there anywone i can ask a few questions to
<nathan> dru, was that for me
<dru> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dru> yes nathan
<sean_> im new to ubuntu and am trying to modify /etc/webmin/miniserv.users     what do i use to open it?
<Jonathan_R> any editor
<dru> nano
<Jonathan_R> gedit for example
<sean_> thnx
<Jucato> um.. unless you're on Kubuntu where gedit won't exist. you'll have to use kate
<sean_> its not in the program options to chose? how do i add it there
<Jonathan_R> or kedit
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: not even kedit
<Jonathan_R> no?
<Jucato> sean_: use Kate
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: not installed by default
<Jucato> (and gone by KDE 4 anyway)
<Jonathan_R> oooook
<Jonathan_R> i liked kedit
<dru> sean_ open a terminal and : nano /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<sean_> thx dru
<Jonathan_R> i hate gnome, but like the gnome tools
<Jucato> *cough* sudo *cough*
<dru> DUH
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: kedit wasn't able to adapt and keep up. for example, I don't think it has support for unicode or RTL or both
<Jonathan_R> i see
<Jucato> which is why kwrite eventually replaced it as the default text editor by KDE 3
<Jonathan_R> oh well
<Jucato> s/by/in/
<Jucato> (btw, yes, KWrite is the default KDE 3 text editor, not Kate)
<NickPresta> I hate kwrite :)
<Jonathan_R> so do i
<Jonathan_R> to heavy
<Jucato> kwrite? heavy? O.o
<Jonathan_R> might as well use openoffice
<Jucato> sure you're not confusing kwrite and kate?
<Jonathan_R> i'm sure
 * Jucato hasn't heard that one yet :)
<ubuntu__> alguien que hable español?
<Jonathan_R> now ya have
<NickPresta> I'm not too heavy - it just isn't Kate, but it almost is. I almost want to hit it and scream "JUST BE KATE ALREADY!"
<Jucato> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu__> ok thanks
<NickPresta> It's** hehe. Although I'm not heavy either ;)
<Jucato> lol
<dru> heh
<Jonathan_R> heavy is relative
<Jucato> to each his own... kwrite is pretty light. at least in KDE 4 (though there isn't much diff from KDE 3 in terms of features)
<Jonathan_R> not my relative, but relative
<Jucato> and I heard they're going to make it like notepad too :)
<Jucato> oh well
<sean_> nano is asking me to ^x to exit how do i do that and do i ahve to save first thanks
<dru> exit
<Jucato> sean_: Ctrl+O to save
<austin> Have any of you used gddccontrol before?
<Jucato> dru: save first :)
<Jonathan_R> sean_ have you read the man page?
<dru> ctr q ... then save file ...y.... location - filename ....enter
<sean_> thanks dru
<dru> *ctrl x
<dru> srry
<porta> can anyone help me with compiz?
<NickPresta> porta, what sort of help, specifically?
<porta> well,I installed compiz from the adept installer
<porta> but I can't see any effects
<porta> I restarted,but...
<porta> nada
<dru> start compiz
<Jonathan_R> Jucato, i'll be new to the buntu family in a few days. Currently I am a suser and have been for several years.
<NickPresta> porta, do you actually mean Compiz, or Compiz Fusion?
<NickPresta> porta, did you follow the instructions here, specifically 'Run Compiz'? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Jonathan_R> My dell will be coming with Ubuntu 7.10 and I want kde, not gnome, so I have Kubuntu 8.04
<nathan> That fixed it dru, thanks
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: welcome to kubuntu :)
<Jonathan_R> My question Jucato is this, will kubuntu format the ubuntu 7.10, or will it just be adding kde to ubuntu 7.10
<Jonathan_R> ty Jucato
<Jonathan_R> i've never worked with a distro like this before
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: you can just add it. install the "kubuntu-desktop" package and you'll have both installed
<Dragnslcr> If you install from a disc, it'll probably want a clean partition to install to
<Jucato> NickPresta, Jonathan_R: 3 Generations of KDE Text Editors: http://jucato.org/stuff/3g_textedit.png
<nathan> As a reward for this channel's help, I leave you with some news that should warm everyone's heart. http://kotaku.com/5010087/judge-says-jack-thompson-guilty-of-misconduct-during-gta-bully-trials
<Dragnslcr> Upgrading to 8.04 and install kubuntu-desktop will probably work better
<Dragnslcr> Well, it'll be easier
<Jonathan_R> thanks
<Jonathan_R> i did get the ubuntu 8.04 dvd as well
 * dru thinks 7.10 is outdated
<Jonathan_R> i think so to
<NickPresta> Jucato, I would assume KWrite <2> is the KDE 4 version?
<Jucato> NickPresta: yep
<Jucato> you can see by the theme :)
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I've ever used KWrite
<Dragnslcr> I always use Kate
<Jonathan_R> NickPresta, you could rename it. instead of <2> call it KDE 4
<dru> apgrading and doing a correct home partition while your at it (to save time on your next upgrade) would fix alot of "problems"
<NickPresta> Jonathan_R, I know :)
<Jonathan_R> ;)
<Jucato> lol
<NickPresta> I always use Kate as well. KWrite feels like Wordpad on Windows - fine, but not what I would want to use if I had a choice :)
<Jucato> no, the <2> means it's the 2nd KWrite window that I have open
<Jucato> except KWrite doesn't have RTF like Wordpad...
<Jucato> (which is something I wanted in Kate... but...)
<Jonathan_R> autosave
<NickPresta> rich text format?
<Jonathan_R> gotta have autosave
<MachinTrucChose> Need to get 30.0MB/160MB of archives.
<MachinTrucChose>     <--- Does this mean I'm getting 30mb, or that I could be getting anything from 30 to 160 mb of archives?
<Dragnslcr> Is Kwrite at the same level as Notepad?
<NickPresta> MachinTrucChose, you already have 160M of the archives. You need 30M more
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: not even :)
<MachinTrucChose> thank you
<Dragnslcr> I kept thinking it was part of KOffice
<NickPresta> MachinTrucChose, sorry, you already have 130M / 160M
<Jucato> NickPresta: yep. rich text format... kinda annoying that I would have to use kword for simple rtf files :)
<Jonathan_R> is there a way to have gnome kde and educational stuff with out having to do like 3 distros?
<Jucato> aaanyway... gotta blast
<Dragnslcr> Jonathan_R- sure, you can have Gnome and KDE installed at the same time
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: what do you mean by "3 distros"?
<Dragnslcr> You just select one of them when you login
<Jucato> just install the edu packages you want
<Jonathan_R> ubuntu, kubuntu edubuntu
<Jucato> O.o
<dru> gar
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: we all use the same repositories
<NickPresta> Jonathan_R, you can install the various *buntu-desktop packages, I believe. In the case of edubuntu, you can just install the educational packages.
<Dragnslcr> Edubuntu just has certain packages installed by default
<Jonathan_R> ok
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: the repository setup is just like openSUSE's... if you installed KDE by default, later on you can install GNOME too
<Jonathan_R> lemme show ya what i'm used to
<Jonathan_R> http://downloads.thecompletecomputerresource.com/smart/opensuse_103.repo
<Dragnslcr> You could try installing edubuntu-desktop, not sure how well that would work
<porta> Compiz...bu
<porta> sudo apt-get install subversion
<porta> svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<Dragnslcr> All of the Edubuntu packages are in the repository as education-*
<Jonathan_R> actually, i can install gnome durring install
<Jonathan_R> i can select kde and gnome and xfce
<NickPresta> Jonathan_R, you can do the same in *buntu
<Jucato> Jonathan_R: yeah I know. I said *if*
<Jucato> NickPresta: not during first installation
<Jonathan_R> lol ok
<Jonathan_R> no?
<Jonathan_R> in opensuse i can
<Jucato> yeah yeah.. they're different :)
<Jonathan_R> down in the left hand corner click details
<NickPresta> OpenSuSE...
<Jonathan_R> i know they are
<Dragnslcr> *buntu only installs one desktop environment at install time
 * NickPresta shudders
<Jucato> Ubuntu has a different marketing drive than openSUSE. so...
<Dragnslcr> You can install others afterwards
<crs> How can i install wn32codecs?
<Jucato> but once installed, the setup is similar to openSUSE *IF* you chose to install one DE first
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubottu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dragnslcr> !win32 | crs
<dru> you could also try the server install and build whatever you want without anythng else
<ubottu> Factoid win32 not found
<NickPresta> !win32codecs | crs
<ubottu> crs: please see above
<NickPresta> crs, The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see  /msg ubotu medibuntu ), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jonathan_R> ok Jucato
<Jonathan_R> i dont mind learning a different way
<crs> Jucato: Thanks ;-)
<Jonathan_R> besides, i do the documentation for smart package manager
<Jonathan_R> it'll give me good experience with the debian/ubuntu side
<Jonathan_R> are their api docs for dpkg?
<dru> chem
<pteague> anybody know where i should look for info on a linksys WPC53GX pcmcia card?  it wasn't detected when my friend installed kubuntu & i've been doing a couple google searches & haven't found much... i'm guessing ndiswrapper?
<BluesKaj> !linksys
<ubottu> Factoid linksys not found
<dru> ndiswrapper should work for you BluesKaj
<crs> which package contains debuild app?
<BluesKaj> dru, no need , i'm wired
<dru>  crs apt-get install devscripts
<crs> dru: thank you. I used apt-cache search debuild to find thit, but didnt show this one. ;/
<dru> just try the command . terminal will tell you what to install
<dru> ^crs
<crs> dru: no, its not... ;/
<crs> i have changed to zsh with my config, maybe that is why...
<dru> repos? maybe
<Jucato> crs: the packaging guide I pointed to you earlier should have instructions on what you need to install
<crs> Jucato: I have just used checkinstall
<Jucato> pfft :P
<Jucato> but I still gave you both links
<crs> saved. ;-)
<Jucato> so look there :)
<crs> i really like apt-get build-dep ;-)
<Stephenishere> hi
<crs> hmmm
<dru> !ask Stephenishere
<ubottu> dru: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crs> I though w32codecs will bring me avisynth.dll ;/ Where can i find this file?
<dru> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dru> crs :http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-447378.html
<Stephenishere> I have tried to install nvidia drivers but am unable to enable them, i have everything set and the guide  i am using says to use this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which i can't find what they are asking for. Thanks.
<dru> Stephenishere: please open a terminal and enter the command there
<user1> !cleartype
<ubottu> Factoid cleartype not found
<Stephenishere> sorry if  i worded that last entry retardedly, but heres what i have followed so far. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/22/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<user1> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Stephenishere> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user1> there's something really off about the fonts. Is there some Cleartype-like thing I can install for Kubuntu?
<dru> Stephenishere: hpw did the package install
<dru> *how
<Stephenishere> everything seemed to go through, but I didn't see the "Select the nvidia driver from the X server driver list and follow the on-screen steps to complete the configuration" part
<_> hi leute
<_> hätte ne wichtige frage
<crs> how can i 'fix' mplayer giving me that:
<crs> [swf @ 0x8751714]Compressed SWF format not supported
<crs> LAVF_header: av_open_input_stream() failed
<crs> ?
<stdin> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dru> sorry Stephenishere, i cant private message right now
<dru> Stephenishere, have you managed to follow thru with the next command?
<pteague> oh brother... he hasn't even finished installing kubuntu yet... gee, no wonder he's having problems getting the linksys wireless card to work :)
<[Relic]> Hello :)
 * dru waves at [Relic]
<SteamMachine> Hullo.
<[Relic]> Trying to figure this out, libsensors4 is more up-to-date that libsensors3 but request remove for libsensors3 would remove a lot of packages including a key package ksysguard, any ideas on how to make libsensors4 work rather than 3 or a compile of the latest stable distribution of lm-sensors that would work properly with the kernel?
<[Relic]> I want my coretemps on my new intel 45nm chip  :)
<austin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804121
<austin> COuld someone read that and please help? :(
<styfle> hello
<austin> Hi.
<styfle> is this the place to ask questions about kubuntu?
<william_> yes
<styfle> well i have been looking at a lot of different versions of linux and i think im gonna go with some form of ubuntu
<styfle> what is the difference between gnome and kde?
<drurew> its a desktop environment
<crs> ok, i have sorted out flash issue.
<crs> wasnt easy at all! ;/
<drurew> kinda like the differeance between windows and osx (at least in looks)
<styfle> so there's a big difference?
<drurew> kde is probably better left for advanced (enhanced) computer users
<stdin> styfle: the desktop environment is the way in which you interact with the system
<styfle> i c
<styfle> so its really just appearance
<drurew> also functionality
<stdin> styfle: I'd suggest you try both (you can have both gnome and kde installed) and see which you like best. it comes down to personal preference
<styfle> hmm ok but the only version of linux i have tried using is knoppix off a live cd
<stdin> you can run gnome apps in kde and vice versa, so it's just a matter of what fits best
<styfle> im really reallly new to this
<styfle> in fact, this is my first time successfully using irc lmao
<stdin> knoppix uses KDE too
<styfle> oh ok
<drurew>  so does back track
<styfle> so my real question: what version should i use for my laptop that has a celeron at 2.0GHz and about 700MB of RAM
<drurew> do you know if its x86 or 64
<styfle> it only has a 16gig HDD too
<styfle> um how would i find out?
<drurew> sorry
<drurew> 32 bit or 64
<drurew> are you running windows?
<styfle> yes xp
<drurew> start -- controllpanel---systemsettings-- hardwareinformation....something in that direction
<styfle> yeah im in system
<drurew> try right clicking on your computer
<styfle> i just dont see at 32 or 64
<austin> Could someone please look here and try to help me with this problem? :( http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<NickPresta> Start > Control Panel > System > The first tab should have that information.
<drurew>  
<NickPresta> austin, you need to link us directly to the topic, not just the forum
<austin> Oops, sorry I thought I was on the topic.
<styfle> this is what it says: intel celeron cpu 2GHz 704MB of RAM
<styfle> does say the bit
<austin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804121
<NickPresta> styfle, I would imagine you are not running 64 bit
<crs> Ok. i have couple packages which I dont want to be upgraded, never. How can I hold them at currently installed version?
<stdin> !pinning | crs
<ubottu> crs: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<drurew> crs lock that in synaptic
<styfle> im gonna agree that this is 32 bit because the laptop is 5 years old
<ObsidianX> hey folks, for whatever reason whenever i login, no matter the window manager, X resizes to 640x480
<drurew> styfle: you might want the x86 version then
<crs> stdin, drurew: thanks guys. ;-)
<NickPresta> crs, I believe there is information here too: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html (under 3.10)
<styfle> what is the x86 version?
<stdin> styfle: x86 is the generic name for a 32bit CPU
<styfle> oooooh
<ObsidianX> ie: 686
<ObsidianX> 386
<styfle> that explains a lot
<ObsidianX> 486
<ObsidianX> 586
<Jonathan_R> how well does smartpm do in kubuntu?
<styfle> ok so this laptop sucks at running windows, so what version of ubuntu would suit it best (2.0GHz x86)
<drurew> give xubuntu a try
<drurew> (minimal desktop)(really small)
<stdin> you don't need xubuntu with that spec
<styfle> what do i need?
<drurew> true
<stdin> any will run
<styfle> ok thanks
<stdin> this laptop has a 1.73 CPU, runs great
<stdin> and it's my dev laptop, so I push it a lot :)
<NickPresta> I used to run Kubuntu on a 733, with 256MB of RAM. It ran fine
<styfle> what about the way the hdd is formated?
<drurew> i run on a c2 at 4000
<styfle> cause doesnt windows use ntfs and linux uses fat?
<stdin> the default will be ext3
<stdin> and there's a windows driver available to read that too
<stdin> you should be able to read/write the ntfs partition if you want from linux as well
<anarki> Good morning
<styfle> ok so all i gotta do is burn the iso to a cd and install (which will wipe this hdd)
<drurew> resize
<drurew> that would also be an option youll find
<stdin> you can either wipe it all, or resize and install in that
<FoxII> Hey all! Quick question. Have an nvidia card. Do I need to get hold of envy? apt-get says it has envyng-qt, envyng-gtk & envyng-core. So not sure now.
<styfle> ok thanks
<styfle> later guys
<stdin> FoxII: you'll want the -qt one in kde, but the -gtk one will work too. the -core bit is the common parts that both GUIs use
<FoxII> ah, k. I'll use the -qt one if it's for kde. Thanks stdin :)
<stdin> :)
<anarki> Hey, i need  some help over here: i cant increase the number of desktops more than 2, and when i try to increase it, it just get back to default number.
<Jucato> anarki: are you using compiz?
<anarki> yes
<Jucato> better ask in #compiz-fusion then. their setup messes with KDE's virtual desktops (they have their own way)
<antonio_> hi guys, does anyone how to "ask for" o recommend a package for the next (or whatever) version of ubuntu?
<anarki> thanks jucato
<crs> hmm, i had use build-dep to install all packages required to build something. How can I now uninstall all of them? That was really long list. ;/
<antonio_> is there any recommended way to do it? or just wait ;-)?
<Jucato> antonio_: I'm not sure. you can try asking in #ubuntu-motu and ask if there's a procedure for filing package/update requests
<stdin> antonio_: you file a "Needs packaging" bug, create a bug with the title "[Needs Packaging] ....." and say what needs packaging and why you want it
<Jucato> oh there
 * Jucato shuts up now
<stdin> heh
<antonio_> great!
<antonio_> thanks
<stdin> the motu team will help too, if you ask :)
<Jucato> if you ask *nicely* :)
<antonio_> yep
<antonio_> ;-)
<pteague> my friend is trying to get his wireless card installed... it's showing up in the network interfaces listing & when he selects it & clicks the 'enable interface' button it goes to a green check for a couple of seconds & then goes back to a red x
<nosrednaekim> pteague: you aren't using knetworkmanager?
<pteague> nosrednaekim: isn't that what gets launched from the tray when you select 'manual configuration'?
<nosrednaekim> no
<nosrednaekim> thats different
<nosrednaekim> htats kcm_netowkrconf
<nosrednaekim> or something like that
<pteague> running knetworkmanager on my box i get nothing
<nosrednaekim> the thing in your tray is knetworkmanager
<pteague> nosrednaekim: ok, use it how?
<pteague> nosrednaekim: what i'm saying is that i had him right click on that & go to "manual configuration"... he's having problems setting up his wireless pcmcia card
<nosrednaekim> pteague: does it detect wireless AP's from within knetorkmanager?
<pteague> no because the wireless card is not enabled
<nosrednaekim> oh.... then you have other problems
<nosrednaekim> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pteague> & going into the manual configuration lists the wireless card, but says it's disabled
<nosrednaekim> well, unfortunately I have to go
<nosrednaekim> or i'd hepl you <_<
<anarki> hey pteague, did u find a solution ?
<pteague> not yet... we're trying to get to get his win box to do network sharing so he can try to download some packages via a wired connection... & his win box is connected to internet via wireless
<anarki> what is your wireless card ?
<anarki>  what is your wireless card model ?
<pteague> he's using a linksys wpc54g something or other... i don't remember if it's the gs or gx
<anarki> ok try that : go to /etc/modprobe.d/
<anarki> as root
<pteague> heh, now that we got a wired connection i think it was able to install the needed packages cause he said it's now activated his wireless card
<anarki>  and create file named wpc54g and add these lines to it : alias wlan0 wpc54g      options wpc54g disable_hw_scan=1
<anarki> now restart and every thing will be fine
<pteague> all he needed was to download the driver package that wasn't on the cd
<anarki> ah ok sry :P
<bpeg> hi
<pteague> which is annoying when your internet connection doesn't work ;)
<anarki> yes i got this prob b4 and it was very annoying
<anarki> but the solution is not to download some packages it was much deeper
<harumi> hello all
<harumi> I'm looking to dual-boot my intel imac with Kubuntu and WinXP
<harumi> don't really know where to start
<harumi> anyone have any suggestions?
<harumi> thanks.
<bpeg> ^)
<pteague> anarki: yeah, i had some problems with mine as well... looks like 8.04 has changed some things :)
<anarki> start with XP
<pteague> harumi: bootcamp
<anarki> because XP wont let you boot with linux
<pteague> mac uses bootcamp for multiboot
<harumi> you mean I can't install kubuntu first, wiping all of my current partitions?
<harumi> then install XP after?
<harumi> I've got boot camp now
<harumi> running mac os x 10.5 leopard
<harumi> and dual booting XP
<pteague> xp destroys the boot portion so your computer doesn't know there's other things to boot
<anarki> yes
<harumi> ok
<harumi> so does this mean that what I'm saying is impossible?
<anarki> no but install xp first
<[Relic]> where's the best place to ask a dev a question?  :)
<harumi> ok
<harumi> but what about all of the boot camp drivers?
<pteague> you could install linux to destroy partitions & install win, but you'll have to install linux again
<harumi> won't they be useless unless I'm running OSX?
<harumi> pteague: can you elaborate a bit please?
<ubuntu> hi   i just tried to installkubuntu 8.04 on my machine
<ubuntu> it went thru the installation and then asked me to remove cd
<ubuntu> and machine rebooted  and all i got was a blank screen
<anarki> harumi, just simply install xp and leave some space (partations) for kubuntu
<harumi> also, I don't really know how to install only XP on my machine
<anarki> then install kubuntu
<harumi> since os x is around
<harumi> anarki: should I partition first, before installing XP?
<anarki> do u want to remove is os x ?
<harumi> yes
<harumi> I don't care for OS X anymore so I'm trashing it
<harumi> only interested in kubuntu and xp
<anarki> but os x cd and remove its partation
<harumi> "but"?
<harumi> oh
<harumi> boot
<anarki> sry
<harumi> ok
<harumi> np
<anarki> xp wont let u to see the mac partation
<harumi> that sounds good
<harumi> but
<harumi> what about those pesky boot camp drivers
<harumi> that are installed on my XP installation?
<anarki> i dont know really.
<harumi> ok
<harumi> thanks for the help
<anarki> btw leave the mac partation unlocated
<harumi> ok
<anarki> anyone know a good ide for c/c++.
<blistov_> does the kubuntu kernel not have lvm built in?
<flaccid_> blistov_, is a linux kernel and yes it supports lvm
<flaccid_> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<blistov_> any idea why my volumes aren't enabled automatically at boot?
<flaccid_> blistov_, ubuntu does not use lvm out of box.
<blistov_> oic. it automatically does get enabled after i manually enable it once.
<blistov_> woop.
<blistov_> I'm so torn between gentoo and kubuntu.
<flaccid_> what do you mean by enable?
<RobotGuy> How can I change network settings for Kubuntu 8.04? There doesn't seem to be any application to allow that.
<blistov_> ie, status enabled
<blistov_> or started.
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, knetworkmanager or manually or via system settings
<flaccid_> blistov_, status enabled?
<blistov_> flaccid_: sorry, available.
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: System settings doesn't allow changing DNS.
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, yes it does
<flaccid_> blistov_, not sure what you mean in this context but cool
<blistov_> RobotGuy: use network manager.
<flaccid_> knetworkmanager is all you need really
<blistov_> flaccid_: I hate sounding like a stoopid noob, I've just become accustomed to the Gentoo way of thinking about stuff.
<blistov_> flaccid_: is there any manner of utility in Ubuntu, for managing source packages?
<pteague> apt
<flaccid_> !adept | blistov_
<ubottu> blistov_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<blistov_> ie, i need to build a lot of packages with my own options.
<flaccid_> manage them in what way?
<blistov_> like portage/ebuild tree's.
<flaccid_> nah this is not a source tree based OS
<blistov_> source is easy, dependancies between binary and source package managers, is not.
<blistov_> bah.
<flaccid_> may i suggest freebsd if thats what you like or gentoo/gentoobsd obviously :)
<blistov_> So what does one generally do when you need packages compiled with additional support?
<blistov_> (don't say use gentoo :) )
<flaccid_> nothing stopping you from compiling source...
<flaccid_> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blistov_> yea, but manually building without a dependancy resolution defeats the purpose of using a binary distrobution :p
<blistov_> I'd just end up installing portage.
<flaccid_> well isnt that my point blistov_
<flaccid_> i still have no idea what you are trying to achieve but anyway
<blistov_> I'm impressed with the new kubuntu beta build.  This is the first time in my experience with Kubuntu, that it was usable without major modification.
<flaccid_> blistov_, what did you usually have to modify?
<blistov_> kernel right off the bat.
<blistov_> ubuntu stock kernels never support any new hardware.
<Armagguedes> new being what?
<Armagguedes> 1,2,6 months old?
<flaccid_> blistov_, well kernel != userland..
<blistov_> 6 months ish.
<flaccid_> and the kernel is linux itself, not ubuntu :)
<blistov_> ...
<blistov_> its not the kernel sources that are broken.
<blistov_> My kernels always support my hardware.
<flaccid_> what hardware did the kernel not support before, that is supported now then? i don't really know the point of this convo heh
<blistov_> 4 of my nics.
<blistov_> sas controller.
<blistov_> er... ahci.
<mot_> i have a very very off-topic question.
<Armagguedes> how's ubuntu support for additional monitors (a 2nd one) connected to a laptop?
<mot_> i'm turning 21 in like 20 minutes.
<mot_> if i walk to the liquor store, will the sell to me at like 12:05 on my birthday?
<mot_> (may 23rd)
<mot_> or will they make me come back the next business day?
<blistov_> mot_: midnight.
<Armagguedes> if you have ID legally you can buy booze i suppose
<mot_> yep, i got my over-21 id today.
<flaccid_> Armagguedes, depends on vid driver used
<flaccid_> blistov_, fair enough then.
<blistov_> flaccid_: I do notice however, that the new nvidia drivers (supporting 9xxx cards) are not available in the repo.
<flaccid_> mot_, what country are you in?
<mot_> michigan, US
<Armagguedes> flaccid, i'm currently using nvidia's binaries so i can play games at more than 1FPS
<flaccid_> blistov_, yes thats normal. its called release cycle.
<mot_> what other country would i have to be 21 in besides...india or ..singapore :P
<blistov_> flaccid_: I understand that.
<flaccid_> mot_, more than you think
<blistov_> however the supporting driver has been available for.... 6 months?
<mot_> it's it's actually only a few
<mot_> i can think of 4-5
<mot_> there are countries where it's illegal (re: saudi arabia)
<mot_> but very few countries have a drinking age of 21.
<flaccid_> blistov_, the ubuntu project focuses less on restricted packages. i don't know its that long however, couldn't tell ya
<mot_> in a lot of asian countries it's 19, though.
<blistov_> meh, either way, i'm much more impressed with this release.
<blistov_> like i said, first time its ever supported my hardware.  the only issue i've had is the 6 minute initial boot off the dvd. keeps probing for floppy drives (which seems .... depricated...)
<flaccid_> blistov_, i bought a new 9600GT. i had to use the beta drivers from nvidia.com..
<blistov_> flaccid_: you can use the tesla drivers which are stable.
<flaccid_> yeah i do believe they need to fix some stuff with boot processes on the live media
<blistov_> tesla ppu's are just rebranded 9xxx gpu's.
<flaccid_> blistov_, i don't know what telsa is sorry, link me please. this is a gainward card. the beta driver works fine however. running wow in wine on full res etc.
<blistov_> tesla  is nvidia's physics processor/scientific processor.
<mot_> well
<mot_> bbl
<blistov_> but... its just a 9xxx
<blistov_> nvidia, for some reason, kept the driver compatibility a secret for some reason.
<flaccid_> blistov_, link to the drivers please. how are they dif from nvidia beta and who makes these drivers?
<blistov_> nvidia.
<blistov_> oh sorry, its the quadro driver that i was using, which used to be the tesla drvier
<blistov_> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<RobotGuy> I did not find anything that lets me set my network settings for eth0, DNS, gateway, etc.
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, its in manual configuration
<blistov_> RobotGuy: kicker, right click network manager, manual config.
<RobotGuy> How not intuitive could that be?
<flaccid_> intuition is subject to the end user
<RobotGuy> There ought to be a settings applet in system settings for network.
<blistov_> I guess there could be a button labeled "automatic nic config (manual settings)"
<blistov_> :)
<blistov_> wait.... "automatic nic configuration (but not actually automatic)"
<flaccid_> that doesn't make sense. you either click on your network or click wired or goto manual...
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, and as i said before there is an applet in system settings for network
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: It belongs in System Settings like it was in 7.10
<keesercc_> I was wondering if anyone here uses kubuntu and the microsoft wireless media keyboard?
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: There is NOT.  There is nothing in that network applet that allows changing network settings (IP, gateway, DNS, etc)
<keesercc_> I have an interesting problem related to kubuntu and the M$ wireless media keyboard
<blistov_> Linux doesn't support DRM :)
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, ubuntu version please and kde version
<blistov_> your M$ encryptorz is incompatible.
<keesercc_> when I hit one of the media buttons, all keyboard input stops.  I CAN however switch to a virtual terminal (ctrl - alt - f1) and restart X (crtl - alt -backspace)
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: Kubuntu 8.04, KDE 4.x
<keesercc_> once in the VT, the keyboard works perfectly, but when I switch back to my KDE session, none of the standard keys work
<Armagguedes> get a new keyboard?
<Armagguedes> try logitech
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, wrong channel. #kubuntu-kde4. knetworkmanager from kde3 is what you use however. manual configuration from right click
<keesercc_> Armagguedes: its brand new
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: I did not see any knetworkmanager at all.
<RobotGuy> Right click what?
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, run it from alt+f2 first.
<flaccid_> its a tray icon
<keesercc_> I am guessing that X is having some problem with the keys and not recovering from it
<keesercc_> or maybe I am way off
<Armagguedes> i have no idea
<Armagguedes> my keyboard works (most media keys don't i think)
<Armagguedes> btw, who actually makes MS keyboards?
<keesercc_> Armagguedes: but it never stops taking input when you hit a media key right?
<Armagguedes> are they actually MS or are they re-branded?
<keesercc_> I think logitech does
<Armagguedes> no it just ignores the keystroke
<keesercc_> so this is the first you have heard of this problem
<austin> Could someone please read this and try to help? :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804121
<vellakd> So.. I accidentally made all the menus (file, edit, etc) go away in kopete, and the user that uses it is lost without it... anyone know how to make it come back?
<blistov_> vellakd: this is the wrong answer, but delete the kopeterc
<blistov_> or edit it to put the menu back.
<vellakd> Hmm...
<vellakd> alright...
<blistov_> there's a shortcut key to show the key again, but i don't remember it.
<blistov_> ctrl+m
<blistov_> :)
<blistov_> yay
<vellakd> I had hoped there was something like that, but I'm not afraid of editing the file.
<blistov_> great success for me.
<vellakd> Oh? >,>
<blistov_> yea yea.
<vellakd> Yes!
<vellakd> Thank you so much!
<blistov_> as i have a working menu, i thought to myself "self, you can use the menu to navigate to the shortcuts option"
<blistov_> also, you can always view your keyboard shortcuts from kcontrol.
<blistov_> its under accessability.
<vellakd> Ah.
<vellakd> Well, thanks anyway.
<RobotGuy> knetworkmanager will not launch.
<vellakd> Well, with that done, I can finally get to bed. Now all I have to do is finish testing that vpn client for him, and I'll be done with his silly request for probably another month or so... ;)
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, run it from konsole, what is the output?
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: I tried running it from konsole.  Nothing, no error, not a single peep.
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, it probably loaded into systray. check by looking and also ps aux | grep knetworkmanager
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: It was already in the sys tray.  I tried right clicking it and selecting manual configuration.  It asks for my password, I enter it, and then nothing.
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, goto the kmenu and in search type in system settings, do you get kde3 system settings as well?
<RobotGuy> This is a fresh install
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: I do not see kde3 system settings
<flaccid_> np one sec
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, dpkg -l | grep network-manager-kde please
<stuffcorpse> hello, is there a way to specify files/folders that are created by me under a particular folder to be a certain group?
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: I have to reboot to get back into Kubuntu. I won't remember that command by the time I get into Linux. :( :(
<RobotGuy> Writing it down
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, basically you probably need to install kde-systemsettings and use that
<flaccid_> or manual config in /etc/network/interfaces for system instead of user network config
<RobotGuy> No network access
<flaccid_> edit /etc/network/interfaces manually
<RobotGuy> I'll just dl a new CD image of regular 8.04 and see if that works.  No KDE4.
<Bugs_Bunnybr> hello there..how I can go to the kubuntu-br ??
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, these examples at the top here are pretty basic: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, a lot of effort for something simple to fix
<se7en>   /j #kuntuntu-br ... Bugs_Bunnybr
<Bugs_Bunnybr> thanks
<RobotGuy> flaccid_: I know about /etc/network/interfaces
<flaccid_> RobotGuy, rightio. it also be good to see what command is launched when it goes to manual configuration, run that in konsole manually and see what the actual problem is why it can't go to the gui for manual config
<Bugs_Bunnybr> hey..someone here know`s some thing about the permissons in the ubuntu?? I created one user who dont belongs to any group..and he can do to many things..like acess internet and acess pen drivers..
<Bugs_Bunnybr> the right is..if you belong to the group plugdev..you can acess tem remontable media..if you arent in this group..you dont have the permissons to acess the pen drivers..
<Bugs_Bunnybr> someone can give me a ligth??
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, kubuntu version?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> yes
<Bugs_Bunnybr> 8.04
<Bugs_Bunnybr> $ id
<Bugs_Bunnybr> uid=1001(teste) gid=1001(teste) groups=1001(teste)
<Bugs_Bunnybr> $
<flaccid_> so whats the specific problem with this user?
<flaccid_> add secondary group plugdev and dialout?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> he has to many power...by the rules of linux..he cant handle pen drivers..
<Bugs_Bunnybr> not
<Bugs_Bunnybr> he just belongs to the owner group
<Bugs_Bunnybr> a just type useradd -m teste
<flaccid_> exactly. you need to add teste to plugdev and dialout groups.
<flaccid_> !gropus
<ubottu> Factoid gropus not found
<flaccid_> !groups
<ubottu> Factoid groups not found
<flaccid_> dang
<Bugs_Bunnybr> and edited the /etc/group to keep sure if he belongs to other group
<eross> yayyy... after the latest update and reboot, my question marks have become icons in the K-menu =)
<eross> thank you developers
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, you don't edit /etc/group directly. and its based off the login shell as well.
<Bugs_Bunnybr> sorry I can`t understand..
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, if you edited it correctly, you may need to logout and log back in again. otherwise go into system settings and make sure the user is in those groups. verify by going to konsole and typing the command groups
<Bugs_Bunnybr> I will logout and comeback here right now!
<Bugs_Bunnybr> one secund please
<flaccid_> ok
<Bugs_Bunnybr> well..I rebooted my machine
<Bugs_Bunnybr> and I am with the user ..and I can acess the pen drive
<Bugs_Bunnybr> what is wrong with this user?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> uid=1001(teste) gid=1001(teste) groups=1001(teste)
<Bugs_Bunnybr> he don`t belongs to any group of users..is not in the plugdev and still can acess the pen drive
<Bugs_Bunnybr> kubuntu don`t respect the group rules?
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, like i said goto system settings and make sure the user is in those groups.
<se7en> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bugs_Bunnybr> sorry but I am not a irc user..
<Bugs_Bunnybr> someone here has msn?
<se7en> Bugs_Bunnybr: if you want to paste multiple lines use the pastbin service ...
<flaccid_> we don't use msn support. we have irc.
<Bugs_Bunnybr> how I can use the pastbin >
<Bugs_Bunnybr> ?
<se7en> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<se7en> paste here and send us the http
<flaccid_> you don't need it Bugs_Bunnybr . goto system settings | users and groups and fix it up there
<Bugs_Bunnybr> look the /etc/group
<Bugs_Bunnybr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14005/
<Bugs_Bunnybr> is in this way ?
<se7en> yes
<Bugs_Bunnybr> thinks all
<Bugs_Bunnybr> thanks all*
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, its incorrect. please use the gui in system settings
<Bugs_Bunnybr> see ..teh user teste ..isn`t in the audio group..but I am listen music
<Bugs_Bunnybr> not
<Bugs_Bunnybr> what is wrong
<Bugs_Bunnybr> ?
<flaccid_> i've said it 3 times. goto system settings
<Bugs_Bunnybr> ok
<Bugs_Bunnybr> waht do you wannt i see in the system settings ?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> I cliked in user manager and see the teste user
<flaccid_> add it to secondary groups plugdev and dialout
<Bugs_Bunnybr> in secundary groups..is clear
<flaccid_> atm yes
<Bugs_Bunnybr> what is atm?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> has a way to show a print screen?
<flaccid_> at the moment
<Bugs_Bunnybr> hum
<flaccid_> you need to add groups plugdev and dialout to this user
<Bugs_Bunnybr> I am not here to know what is needed to acess the pen drive...I am here to say..my kubuntu is acessim the pen drive ..but the user is not in the plugdev group..so some thing is wrong
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, nothing is wrong. you added the user by cli which by default doesn't set secondary groups.
<Bugs_Bunnybr> I am listen to music ..without to be in the audio group
<flaccid_> i dont' know why that is possible
<Bugs_Bunnybr> I added the user by useradd-m teste
<Bugs_Bunnybr> not by the gui
<flaccid_> i know.
<Bugs_Bunnybr> so where I can see this config where talk to the system "you can acess the remontable media"
<Bugs_Bunnybr> uhauhauha
<Bugs_Bunnybr> if isnt in the /etc/group..I dont know
<flaccid_> i dont understand you.
<Bugs_Bunnybr> sorry..english is not my first lang
<Bugs_Bunnybr> in others distros...I just remove the login name of the user from the line of the group in the /etc/group and the user losts the permissions
<Bugs_Bunnybr> but i am lsot here
<erythrocyte> can anyone point me where kubuntu stores its icon themes? i installed the kde-icons-oxygen package, but nothing shows up in 'system settings>Appearance>icons' ...maybe the path to which the deb installed is wrong?
<flaccid_> thats not the correct way to modify groups for a user Bugs_Bunnybr
<Bugs_Bunnybr> but i am lost here
<Bugs_Bunnybr> so tell how
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, usermod generally: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<Bugs_Bunnybr> look man..dont matter the gui or program you use to add or remove a user of a group..the program just add the name of the user or remove the name from the /etc/group
<bdizzle> hi
<Bugs_Bunnybr> to do the test by yourself
<bdizzle> I just checked Adept Updater and it said there are 45 packages that need to be updated. Are they for KDE 3.5 still, or is it trying to upgrade me to KDE 4.0 ?
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, you didn't edit /etc/group correctly.
<Bugs_Bunnybr> where is worng?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> wrong *
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, eg. plugdev:x:46:teste
<flaccid_> Bugs_Bunnybr, yours only has julio: plugdev:x:46:julio
<flaccid_> so  plugdev:x:46:julio,teste
<Bugs_Bunnybr> I know..just julio is in the group
<Bugs_Bunnybr> but ...teste also has power to acess the pen drive
<bdizzle> I just checked Adept Updater and it said there are 45 packages that need to be updated. Are they for KDE 3.5 still, or is it trying to upgrade me to KDE 4.0 ?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> it is wrong
<flaccid_> !bugs | Bugs_Bunnybr
<ubottu> Bugs_Bunnybr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid_> i don't know if that is intentional or not
<Bugs_Bunnybr> do you understand it
<_CrashMaster_> bdizzle: its kde3.5 updates
<flaccid_> feel free to file a bug bugs bunny
<Bugs_Bunnybr> ?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> ok
<Bugs_Bunnybr> thanks a lot
<flaccid_> np
<Bugs_Bunnybr> np == no problem ??
<_CrashMaster_> Bugs_Bunnybr: Yes.
<Bugs_Bunnybr> :D
<erythrocyte> can anyone point me where kubuntu stores its icon themes? i installed the kde-icons-oxygen package, but nothing shows up in 'system settings>Appearance>icons' ...maybe the path to which the deb installed is wrong?
<dpreacher> can anyone help me with a katapult query please
<dpreacher> after a session of adepting some software packages. katapult got configured to not start by default at logon. which it was previously. could someone help me with steps to get it to autotstart?
<frybye> flaccid see my pm pse...?
<flaccid_> yeah i am not at home atm..
<erythrocyte> can anyone point me where kubuntu stores its icon themes? i installed the kde-icons-oxygen package, but nothing shows up in 'system settings>Appearance>icons'
<CrashMasterSleep> erythrocyte: Lemme install it and see waht happens.
<erythrocyte> CrashMasterSleep: thanks :)
<erythrocyte> CrashMasterSleep: i have kubuntu 8.04 (kde 3.5.9)
<CrashMasterSleep> erythrocyte: /usr/lib/kde<insert version here>/share/icons/oxygen
<erythrocyte> ah finally :) ..thanks...now what do i do to enable it? where do i copy the oxygen folder to?
<dpreacher> after a session of adepting some software packages. katapult got configured to not start by default at logon. which it was previously. could someone help me with steps to get it to autotstart?
<catunda> hi
<se7en> somebody else ssh problems ... i can ssh in the kubuntu box ... but from this debian box scp connects starts and than dies ... all i have on the kubuntu side is the 1. file with 0kb
<Myrth[home]> hi, k3b says not enough permissions to access my cd-rw device. which group should i add my user to so it will work?
<Jucato> Myrth[home]: "burning" group?
<se7en> somebody else ssh problems ... i can ssh in the kubuntu box ... but from this debian box scp connects starts and than dies ... all i have on the kubuntu side is the 1. file with 0kb
<philsf> hello. I can't make kmail show my ~/Mail/inbox folder in 'Local folders'. Every other folder in ~/Mail appears as expected. How can I debug to see why it doesn't show?
<anarki> hello anyone can help me out, when i moves the mouse cursor over any xml or hrml file, an error pop up (<file dir> has invalid menu entry)
<se7en> same problem by the way with samba ... cp files to kubuntu doesn't work here as well ... not even if kubutu browses to the window box ... kubuntu to windows works ... windows to kubntu doesn't ... linux to kubuntu doesn;t
<se7en> ssh samba? nobody ...
<dpreacher> how can i get katapult to start and remain loaded in memory?
<anarki> <alt>+<space>
<anarki> dpreacher
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know what would cause my sound to randomly stop working and only loop like .5 second of a song and then stop working all together? using 8.04 with hda-intel ALC883 on alsa 1.0.1.16.
<dpreacher> anarki katapult was configured to autorun by default on initial kubuntu gutsy but now it is not autostarting and hence alt-space has no effect. i'm used to alt-space with launchy on windows and katapult on kubuntu :)
<anarki> i'm running 8.04 and its working.
<frybye> I notice quite a lot of the avail. documentation in fact refers to 7.10 - in what sort of time frame could one hope this to progress to 8.04?
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know what would cause my sound to randomly stop working and only loop like .5 second of a song and then stop working all together? using 8.04 with hda-intel ALC883 on alsa 1.0.1.16.
<DarkriftX> anyone know where i can find those statistics that show how much of the internet is hosted on linux? i need a site to quote lol, something reliable (or you could give me a hint on what keywords to search for)
<emilsedgh> DarkriftX: netcraft.com ?
<DarkriftX> cool, ill check it
<DarkriftX> ty
<philsf> hello. I can't make kmail show my ~/Mail/inbox folder in 'Local folders'. Every other folder in ~/Mail appears as expected. How can I debug to see why it doesn't show?
<philsf> ThreeFinity: try 'killall pulseaudio'
<philsf> I can't make kmail show my ~/Mail/inbox folder in 'Local folders'. Every other folder in ~/Mail appears as expected. How can I debug to see why it doesn't show?
<DarkriftX> emilsedgh, ty, took a while, but i found it on there :)
<emilsedgh> nice DarkriftX
<crazy_bus> I plugged in a microphone, checked the levels in kmix.  But the microphone doesn't seem to be working.  How do I test it?
<asa> anyone having hardy submenu issues in qt apps?
<asa> I am not able to see any submenus in eric on gnome
<anarki> how can i create new workspace (like in ubuntu)?
<flaccid_> anarki, i don't believe you can
<flaccid_> whats a workspace in gnome/ubuntu anyway? thats not a desktop is it?
<rfcompte> anarki:right click on the workspaces pager
<rfcompte> anarki:right click on the workspaces pager
<flaccid_> oh i thought they were called desktops. same thing i guess
<rfcompte> sorry for the repost
<anarki> np
<anarki> then  ?
<rfcompte> anarki: then just click configure
<rfcompte> anarki. and select the number of spaces that you want
<fildo> away: city
<anarki> its the desktop numbers not the work spaces no.
<anarki> anyway it dosnt work to increase it up (more than 2)
<flaccid_> anarki, are you running any desktop effects/compiz or a window manager besides kwin?
<anarki> yes
<flaccid_> thats why
<flotishtu> how to use or open files of an .iso without burning it one cd ?
<rfcompte> flotishtu: iso master
<ubunturos> flotishtu: on the command line, you could loop mount the iso to a folder, to view its contents
<flaccid_> !iso | flotishtu
<ubottu> flotishtu: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<flaccid_> heya jono, ciao jono :)
<flotishtu> flaccid iam new
<flotishtu> rfcompte iso master is an app that can open .iso images?
<stdin> flotishtu: k3b can create .isos and it's pre-installed
<flotishtu> stdin i dont want to creat . i already have one that i what to open and use its files without burining it
<rfcompte> flotishtu: yes
<flotishtu> k
<ejz> hi
<rfcompte> flotishtu: it can also extract single files from an iso image
<ejz> someone speaks russian?
<stdin> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubunturos> flotishtu: see the !iso description above, and you'll have a solution to your problem
<flotishtu> k
 * stdin recommends http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955 :)
<crazy_bus> I plugged in a microphone, checked the levels in kmix.  But the microphone doesn't seem to be working. How do I test it?
<flotishtu> flaccid can you help me to use sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> ?
<flotishtu> any one?
<stdin> flotishtu: like: sudo mount -o loop ~/my-file.iso ~/empty_directory
<flotishtu> hm
<flotishtu> stdin http://pastebin.com/m79f1d17b
<stdin> flotishtu: if the path contains spaces, put it in quotes
<flotishtu> k
<flotishtu> how to unmount it?
<se7en> sudo mount -o loop /home/user1/need\ for\ speed\ hot\ pursuit\ 2.iso /home/user1/Desktop/nfs
<flotishtu> how to unmount it?
<stdin> flotishtu: to unmount just do "sudo umount /where/you/mounted/it"
<stdin> and, yes, I mean "umount" _not_ "unmount" ;)
<flotishtu> i think it needs to be treated as its mounted as a real cd rom. how to mount it in the cdrom?
<stdin> mounting the file is the same as mounting the CD
<stdin> most thinks look in /cdrom for CDs though
<flotishtu> it says cd rom not found
<stdin> mount it to /cdrom
<stdin> which should be a link to somewhere, probably /media/cdrom0
<flotishtu> $ sudo mount -o loop '/home/user1/need for speed hot pursuit 2.iso' /media/cdrom0
<flotishtu> user1@computer1:~$ sudo mount -o loop '/home/user1/need for speed hot pursuit 2.iso' /media/cdrom
<flotishtu> user1@computer1:~$
<flotishtu> but its not showing it
<stdin> what does ls /media/cdrom show?
<flotishtu> how to see
<stdin> type "ls /media/cdrom" into the terminal
<flotishtu> well it is showing the iso contents. but when i brows /media. and click cdrom. it doesnt shows it there.
<stdin> hmm, try clicking refresh in the file manager
<flotishtu> k
<flotishtu> nop
<flotishtu> but thanks. i got what i needed
<flotishtu> thanks again :)
<stdin> k :)
<crazy_bus> can anyone help me get my microphone working?
<anarki> while compiz is not officially supported ,then what is the similar program that supported ?
<Jucato> compiz is officially supported (in Ubuntu). we just don't install it by default in Kubuntu
<Jucato> and usually redirect questions to #compiz-fusion
<anarki> ty
<crazy_bus> should I just uninstall pulseaudio?
<crazy_bus> restarting to see if that helps
<zarlino> hi all today i updated apache2 from hardy-updates
<zarlino> i won't start anymore!
<zarlino> apache2 i mean
 * madberry is away: Gone away for now.
 * madberry is back.
 * madberry is away: Gone away for now.
<stdin> !away > madberry
<mooper> hi, sometimes, like now, i cant use shift or caps lock. i have a virtual machine with win xp and that works fine....any ideas/
<apostol> do you speak russian?
<apostol> ))
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to get microphones working with pulseaudio?
<maxmaxmax> I need to change the time : hour in my system linux, what is the command?
<mountain-linux> After updating 7.10, my terminals do not start. were do i fix it?
<makdaknife> maxmaxmax: the command is date
<maxmaxmax> I need to change the time : hour in my system linux, what is the command (I wanna do it on the shell)?
<maxmaxmax> ok
<maxmaxmax> thanks
<makdaknife> maxmaxmax: man date
<makdaknife> maxmaxmax: also look at ntpclient
<fildo> !x11vnc
<ubottu> Factoid x11vnc not found
<MvG> I've got a pretty fresh installation of kubuntu on a notebook, changing over from Gentoo. Is there any "official" support for having different profiles in different environments, official meaning that it is likely to integrrate better than other tools with the rest of the kubuntu workings?
<pteague> any ideas as to why k3b hangs sometimes when it gets to the part where it's supposed to verify the data's been written correctly?
<antonio_> hi guys, after i upgraded to hardy, the battery length dropped a lot
<antonio_> does anyone have a clue??!! ;)
<pteague> MvG: networkmanager ?
<MvG> pteague: Not only network settings, but also Xorg config and stuff like that.
<PY> Hello there, y'all probably don't remember me, but I return with information
<PY> Apparently, Hardy Heron freaks about my USB, it gets much much closer to booting when I run them in low power mode, and would probably run if I turned them off, but my keyboard and mouse are USB, so... any help?
<PY> ... best not to ask at 10 o' clock GMT, eh?
<Pennycook> MvG: Desktop effects might be causing that.
<widmo> hi
<widmo> i am new user of ubyuntu, i don't have sound in ubuntu plis help me
<PY> Got drivers for your card?
<widmo> when i hacve 7.10 (?) i haev sound when i update to 10.2(?) sound disapearing
<PY> Eh, 8.04 killed my USB and won't boot, I'm here for help too
<PY> I'd reccomend coming back later, these people seem to be asleep...
<djdarkman> does someone know a good article/command on how to make automatic SSH authentifications?
<makdaknife> djdarkman: you want to set up keys, and probably use ssh-add
<djdarkman> makdaknife: http://www.krisalan.com/?p=73  I tried this and worked, is this good?
<djdarkman> or ssh-add is better?
<makdaknife> sure that's just creating a passwordless key... that would work... I prefer to keep a password on my key (its more secure) and then use ssh-add to store it once I login, so that I do not have to keep entering it
<stdin> djdarkman: the last 3 steps there is what ssh-add does for you
<llutz> djdarkman: " No-Password SSH" is evil
<makdaknife> djdarkman: check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<makdaknife> djdarkman: the documentation is fairly thorough... and will give you a lot of tips on what you can do with ssh
<widmo> hi, i have problem. When i have ubuntu 7.10 i have sound, but when i update to ubuntu 10.4 i lost sound plese help mi(i am noob :) )
<djdarkman> llutz: why is no password ssh evil?
<djdarkman> if o one has access to my computer but me, and they can`t get my password by reading my traffic than it should be safe no?
<djdarkman> *no one
<crs> re
<kalib> hi guys...
<Kaled> hi
<Kaled> Can anyone help me to configure an HDA sound card on Kubuntu?
<Kaled> I have no sound at all
<kalib> I'm using kubuntu 8.04 with the default kde version... i wanna test kde 4... if i just type aptitude install kde4.. it will work? i mean... if i don't like it, i can choose to start my session on the old kde?
<crs> kalib: Yes. You can use kdm to chose which dm you want to run. I prefer to create new user for kde4 testing.
<crs> What do I need to build package with utf8 support?
<Kaled> Help pls
<kalib> crs, ok... i do just need to install the package kde4?
<kalib> Kaled, wich version of kubuntu are you using?
<kalib> i had the same problem with kubuntu 7.10... but in 8.04 is working for me
<crs> kalib: apt-get install kde4
<kalib> crs, thanks...
<kalib> i just prefer to use aptitude.. but..anyway...is the same package...thanks
<Kaled> <kalib>I see...the fact is that I tested other linux distros too...OpenSuse,Fedora9...I've tried even Sun OpenSolaris
<Kaled> They all seem to detect the sound card
<Kaled> but there's no sound
<Pici> Intel HDA?
<Kaled> yes
<Pici> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Pici> That might help you
<K_Wolf> man
<kalib> ;]
<K_Wolf> have Ubuntu widescreen support?
<crs> K_Wolf: ?
<Kaled> thanks.....but that requires disabling the card from BIOS...and that goes way beyond my knowledge
<Kaled> I can't get it right...I'm sure
<Kaled> hehe
<crs> Does anyone has a problem with flash in konq? I have found super sollution. ;-)
<Kaled> <Kalib>...and...how can I find out my Kubuntu version? sorry...I'm a newby to linux
<K_Wolf> crs: Well, my lcd widescreen doesnt works with ubuntu
<crs> K_Wolf: my works, what happening to yours?
<K_Wolf> I guess that can be the video drive
<K_Wolf> VIA 9
<crs> K_Wolf: what vcard have you got?
<K_Wolf> VIA CHROME 9
<kalib> Kaled, type this command on the terminal:
<kalib> Kaled, cat /etc/issue
<kalib> it will show you your current version
<Kaled> great
<Kaled> it's an 8.04
<Kaled> at list now I know my version hehehe
<Kaled> Thanks man
<pteague> oh joy "Could not install 'slapd' \ The upgrade will continue but the 'slapd' package may be in a not working state. Please consider submitting a bugreport about it."
<Dr_willis> !info slapd
<ubottu> slapd (source: openldap2.3): OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.7-6ubuntu4.1 (hardy), package size 1305 kB, installed size 3496 kB
<pteague> yeah, i'm upgrading to 8.04 using the nifty gui thing
<Dr_willis> you may want to remove it, then reinstall it after the upgrade
<pteague> k
<pteague> *sigh* why can't the apache config files at least set a default ServerName ?
<kalib> Kaled, you're welcome ;]
<pteague> oh well... at least ldap isn't that important... installed it to mess around with it
<crs> ok, Im busy migrating my $HOME to new ubuntu. ;-)
<uko> raga ho un problema... su kde 4 si scuriscono delle parti
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<uko> ok sorry
<Pici> :)
<zizzone80> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | zizzone80
<ubottu> zizzone80: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zizzone80> tempo di entrare..............
<Pennycook> okay, really starting the revision.... now
<rewt_> new install of kunbuntu... any idea how I can get it to work with dual monitors?
<Dr_willis> rewt_,  depends on the video card.
<rewt_> ati radeon, dual head
<Dr_willis> for my nvidia I  install the 2 nvidia tools from the repos, and i use them to enable twinview.
<Dr_willis> ati = no clue :)
<Dr_willis> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<rewt_> rats
<rewt_> ok
<rewt_> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<rewt_> ok, this is another question I have...
<rewt_> not related
<rewt_> I am guessing that downloaded apps, which are supopsedly downloaded ot my desktop, just show up in the file manager, not on my desktop for a good reason?
<rewt_> where do I get skype for kubuntu?
<pteague> how were they downloaded?
<rewt_> firefox
<PPSD> does anyone know where to set powersave settings for the hdd in ubuntu?
<pteague> then that's based on your settings in firefox
<rewt_> nah, FF saved to Desktop dir
<rewt_> it's there, in ~/Desktop
<rewt_> but it doesn't show on my Desktop
<pteague> skype should be in the repos, but you may have to enable the partner repos
<PPSD> no one?
<rewt_> how woudl i enable those?
<pteague> rewt_: weird, but then again i don't think i've ever downloaded to desktop anyways
<pteague> via adept manager i'm not sure...
<rewt_> think I found it
<Jucato> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<pteague> or that works too ;)
<rewt_> where does kubuntu keep the repository list for apt-get?
<Jucato> !repositories | rewt_
<ubottu> rewt_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pteague> same place as any other debian distro... /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> (in /etc/apt/sources.list )
<rewt_> thanks
<pteague> & you can put individual .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rewt_> can anyone pull up http://www.hostdime.com ?
<vlt> Hello. Which group members are allowed to start and stop printers by default?
<Pici> vlt: I would think lpadmin , but I'm not really sure
<rewt_> I think I'll end up having to use just one monitor.
<rewt_> kinda sad
<paoligno>  hi. are there widget libs lighter than gtk ?
<vlt> Pici: Thank you.
<crs> How can I create group wheel?
<CoyoteClone> Hello :)
<CoyoteClone> I'm using XInerama, and since then, I can't access the Desktop part of the KDE config center
<CoyoteClone> anyone one has the same problem ?
<pag> crs, "sudo groupadd wheel" ?
<CoyoteClone> When i said can'ty access, it crashed kcontrol
<CoyoteClone> all the time
<crs> pag: yy, ok. ;-)
<dthacker> rewt_: no, can't pull that site up
<shane_2_peru> how do I install kde4?  I have an Ubuntu installation, and installed Kubuntu-desktop, and it is kde3
<shane_2_peru> since I'm going to learn kde, I should start with kde4. :)
<jdavies> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<porta_ss> hi there...I need help. I have a SB [HDA ATI SB] sound card and I get no sound...any ideas?
<shane_2_peru> thanks jdavies  I will check it out!
<Itaku> what does this error mean?
<Itaku> The desktop entry file
<Itaku> has an invalid menu entry
<Itaku> addAsPodcast.
<Itaku> in dolphin
<SilentDis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<drurew> i am experianing trange
<drurew> thing
<drurew> key
<drurew> not orking
<drurew> ee
<tortoisehead> i've got a problem with mouseover tooltips. colors don't seem to obey the system colors for either user or root
<drurew> how m ay i re *et the key*oar*
<tortoisehead> actually, text obeys system colors (is white) while the background is some sort of unreadable tan
<tortoisehead> anyone know where i can change that tan to something else?
<drurew> i : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, + pro*a*ly gave it the wrong layout
<drurew> i *ant sudo -s...key*oar*layout give u a* z or *imilar
<drurew> on **reen keyoar* ha* hole*
<drurew> any i*ea*?
<Jucato> !info klavier
<ubottu> klavier (source: klavier): A virtual keyboard for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 344 kB
<jabba> drurew: um, are you having a consonant problem?
<jabba> ah, i just read up a page. disregard.
<drurew> keys on the virtual keyboard are represented as boxes. keys :s,d,c,b and others
<drurew> will try GUI
<teste> someone here knows how edit the udev rules?
<shane_2_peru> is anyone running kde4???  is it pretty stable??
<shane_2_peru> or is it going to bork my system?
<Pennycook> shane_2_peru: I'm running KDE4 and it's stable. It might not be as complete as you'd like, though; lots of the applications you run are actually KDE3 and there aren't many widgets for the desktop, etc
<flaccid> extra widgets are going hectic on my cpu unfortunately
<shane_2_peru> Pennycook: well, I'm still learning kde, so I don't run widgets, not even sure what widgets I would want. lol
<shane_2_peru> I'm a Gnomer, but there are a lot of apps that are further advanced for the kde desktop, so I figured why not just run kde.
<flaccid> cool well kde3 is pretty stable. rock solid so they say heh
<shane_2_peru> I installed the KDE4 before, just to see what it looked like, and liked the look, so I thought about installing it
<tortoisehead> figured it out
<tortoisehead> it's a problem with the domino theme
<genii> shane_2_peru: I have both installed but find I use kde3 more for now
<tortoisehead> er, style
<shane_2_peru> genii: are you a long time KDE'r ?  I mean are you used to the way kde3 runs?  and have it all setup?
<Jucato> tortoisehead: you can set Domino to either use its your colors for tooltips or not
<shane_2_peru> genii: ooooor do you use kde3 more because of the stability factor?
<genii> shane_2_peru: Yes.
<shane_2_peru> genii: stability then, I assume was the yes.
<shane_2_peru> genii: thanks for the info, I guess since I can run them both, I will have to give kde4 a try. :)  Thanks for the input everyone.
<Jucato> KDE 4.1 is actually pretty stable now and a lot of features have been added to Plasma that *almost* makes it useable. It's really only Plasma (and kdepim... and kopete...) that are "not there yet"
<genii> shane_2_peru: Stability mostly at this point, yes. Also functionality as the plasma/widget system is not quite what it could be yet
<shane_2_peru> genii: plasma, wooow, I thought that was a TV lol
<genii> !plasma
<ubottu> Factoid plasma not found
<genii> hmm
<shane_2_peru> I don't even think I used widgets in Gnome, just conky
<flaccid> kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<shane_2_peru> ok, thanks all, I will have to check out this kde4 stuff.
<Jucato> shane_2_peru: Plasma is more than just "widgets" (although the theme is "everything is a widget"). It completely replaces KDesktop and Kicker (the panel)
<Jucato> so Plasma *is* the desktop and the panel.
<teste> how I can search for channels about ubuntu?
<Jucato> (but flaccid's right... #kubuntu-kde4)
<shane_2_peru> Jucato: is plasma in kde4 or kde3?  I may have to google that.
<Jucato> shane_2_peru: KDE 4. it replaces KDE 3's KDesktop (desktop) and Kicker (panel)
<shane_2_peru> Jucato: ahh, ok, now that makes a little more sense
<teste> what is the channel in portuguese Brasil of kubuntu ?
<flaccid> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<teste> ok
<crs> hmmm
<slawek> cze
<crs> slawek: Po ang pisz. :)
<Jucato> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<slawek> oki
<luigi_> ciao
<luigi_> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<slawek> #se
<FoxII> Hi all. I am trying to set up a usbadslmodem using the usbadslmodemmanager package in Hardy. Is there a way I can find out what dependencies it needs?
<flaccid> !adsl | FoxII
<ubottu> FoxII: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<pteague> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pteague> ok, that's not useful... is there a way to get kate to do auto spell checking as you type?
<FoxII> Thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<Steve-cal> I'm trying to modify a file owned by root, and I'm getting a "timestamp too far in the future" error when I try to do anything to it. I think it has to do with my clock being wrong before I corrected it. But how to get around that error?
<xirurg> здарова
<xirurg> я харбак
<xirurg> из лузьбеля
<flaccid> !english | xirurg
<ubottu> xirurg: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<flaccid> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xirurg> o sorry
<flaccid> np
<xirurg> I don't speak english
<vlt> Hello. Can Amarok import tracks from an Audio CD and store it (as ogg) in my music collection?
<flaccid> not sure, but kde can
<flaccid> !ripping
<ubottu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<jabba> what is the cd (data) burning utility called?
<flaccid> !k3b | jabba
<ubottu> jabba: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<jabba> flaccid: gracias
<flaccid> np
<Steve-cal> Why doesn't Kubuntu come with Synaptic Package Manager? Is that considered only a Gnome app? And is the Adept Manager just as good?
<oilinki> how about ripping video-cd's?
<Pici> Synaptic is Gnome's package manager.
<jabba> Steve-cal: mine has it...?
<flaccid> Steve-cal: yeah adept is fine as well
<oilinki> we have a big collection of karaoke vcd's and rest of the family would like to have those in the harddisk
<Steve-cal> jabba: Am I being dumb and totally missing it? I just clean installed Kubuntu 8.04 and I don't see it in the menus. Where do I find it?
<flaccid> oilinki: um not sure, but you might be able to just copy the files over for those
<jabba> Steve-cal: mine lives under the System menu.
<jabba> but i'm on kde4/adm64
<jabba> amd, too
<oilinki> flaccid: as ISO image? that would be the best but at least K9copy could not do it.
<oilinki> k9copy is great as it's so easy to use (my wife like to rip her own stuff as well)
<flaccid> oilinki: isn't vcd just mpeg and so forth. can't you just copy the files and play with kaffeine or vlc?
<flaccid> depends if it has copy protection i guess
<flaccid> !vcd
<ubottu> Factoid vcd not found
<flaccid> hmm
<oilinki> flaccid: I could try to do so.
<Daisuke-Laptop> there's a little more to it, but not much
<oilinki> the iso image format is still the best as it's easy to open and use with kaffeine and vlc
<Daisuke-Laptop> however, if it's a typical karaoke, it's cd+g rather than vcd, which gets a little trickier
<oilinki> Daisuke-Laptop: what is cd+g?
<oilinki> ah. wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD%2BG
<Steve-cal> Just to clarify--does Kubuntu just come with Konqueror? I thought it would also come with Firefox like Ubuntu, but no?
<Daisuke-Laptop> Steve-cal: just konqueror, but you can always sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<Steve-cal> Daisuke-Laptop: Thanks. :)
<Steve-cal> In my System menu, if I run "Adept Manager" nothing happens. It's entry under Menu Editor shows it is only being run as "apept_manager" and not as root (with kdesu)--what's with this?
<Steve-cal> Is there anyone else here who has freshly installed kubuntu 8.04? I checked in Adept Manager and Synaptic is not installed. Doesn't Synaptic come with Kubuntu?
<Pici> Steve-cal: No, Synaptic comes with Gnome.
<Steve-cal> Pici: OK, so Adept is Synaptic's equivalent? And if so, any chance you can answer my question of why it is not run as root from my System menu?
<Pici> Steve-cal: Yes, they are equivalent, but I'm not much of a KDE person, I'm not sure why that would be happening.
<nosrednaekim> Steve-cal: you can run it with "kdesudo adept_manager"
<nosrednaekim> if its not working...
<Steve-cal> nosrednaekim: Yes, thanks I know that, but that's why I don't understand why it isn't run as root from my K menu--must be a mistake.
<Mac40DO> Hi! I installed sun-java5-plugin, but it does not show up in firefox 2 (about:plugins)
<guilhermeblanco> Mac40DO: forget it... it won't work
<guilhermeblanco> even if you install from Sun page
<guilhermeblanco> I'm here for over a month trying to see anyone that got it working, without success...
<Mac40DO> guilhermeblanco: so I can't browse sites with java with firefox?
<guilhermeblanco> Mac40DO: it seems ff3 works
<guilhermeblanco> but I'm not sure
<guilhermeblanco> I haven't installed it
<Mac40DO> guilhermeblanco: possible, but I need the firebug addon for firefox for development reasons.
<guilhermeblanco> me 2
<Mac40DO> And firegub is not ff3 ready
<Mac40DO> firebug
<guilhermeblanco> that's why I haven't installed it too
<guilhermeblanco> but kubuntu works ok with both versions installed
<guilhermeblanco> one is called firefox-2 and the other is only firefox
<Mac40DO> guilhermeblanco: ok, thanx
<guilhermeblanco> you're welcome....
<guilhermeblanco> out to lunch
<Steve-cal> In Adept Manager, if I just click on "upgradable packages" and "upgrade requested" it doesn't show any packages, yet at the bottom it says there are 90 upgradable packages. What am I missing? (I'm new at using Adept).
<nosrednaekim> Steve-cal: you previously used synaptic?
<nosrednaekim> Steve-cal: I still reccomend using synaptic.
<tsb> What's the deal with mono? Why does "bloggers" insist on removing it?
<Amarilis> i want to give for a limited time to a regular user root privilegies .how can i do that ?
<llutz> Amarilis: you shouldn't. ask what he want, think, do it for him (or not)
<jabba> OOooohh compiz just went nutty
<jabba> haha, wild
<jabba> i'm going to have to update my users' desktops. :D
<jabba> i have forgotten where kde keeps its screensaver settings. how do i restart it?
<GunZ> hey guys, if i start the kubuntu livecd, will I be able to use perl?
<GunZ> i mean without installing of course
 * jabba checks
<rickest> GunZ: yes
<GunZ> rickest, cool
<GunZ> thanks
<GunZ> erm... is that included on older versions too?
<rickest> almost certainly
<GunZ> like 6
<GunZ> perfect
<GunZ> thanks
<BluesKaj> jabba, right click on the desktop , configure desktop, screensaver
<jabba> BluesKaj: thank you.
<jabba> BluesKaj: was there an update or something to compiz or xgl?
<BluesKaj> dunno , I don't run compiz
<jabba> ok, thanks. it was kinda weird. all of a sudden my windows started wiggling!
<jabba> hm. actually, it's not there under the right-click on the desktop. i get 'configure desktop - plasma workspace'
<BluesKaj> like I said I don't run compiz
<jabba> hm, ok.
<pim> How can I change the resolution?
<kevman> Is there any way to get a WLAN NC to automatically start on boot?
<BluesKaj> wobbly windows ..what a rush ..... :)
<jabba> it's more "wiggly" than "wobbly", but it is fun :)
<BluesKaj> pim, sytem settings/monitor&display
<pim> Ah thanks
<ubuntu_> Kann hier auch einer Deutsch?
<pim> Ich ein bisschen
<pim> aber es gibt auch wohl ein deutsschprachigen irc channel
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jdavies> !de | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: please see above
<ubuntu_> Ich bin mommentan auf kubunto mit der Dektop CD... Wie kann ich den Prozessor so richtig gut auslasten... Ich hab nämlich in Verdacht, dass mein CPU defekt ist..
<jdavies> damn tab
<pim> man kann dafür prime95 benutzen
<pim> Ich habe's benutzt um die stabilität eines pc zu testen
<BluesKaj> hey pim , perhaps you and your friends can carry on in #kubuntu-de
<emilsedgh> !de | pim
<ubottu> pim: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pim> BluesKaj Okay
<ubuntu_> jo... hab ich schon getestet... Das ist ja ein Dauertest, nach 2 Stunden bin ich auf Stoppen gegangen und 1 min später ist mein PC wieder eingefroren xD
<pim> ubuntu_ lassen wir mal nach kubuntu-de gehen
<kevman> Is there a way to have NICs start on boot without using the horridly awful knetworkmanager?
<ubuntu_> kk
<gerd_> Hi
<FoxII> Was just in asking about usbadslmodem and was referred to a ubuntu page regarding setting it up. Unfortunately, it did not work on my machine. Apart from getting usbadslmodemmanager working and finding the dependencies it requires, I am at a loss :/
<BluesKaj> kevman, NICs ?
<kevman> Network Interface Cards
<llutz> kevman: use old-fashioned ifupdown and configure your network in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pey> <PY> Hello there, y'all probably don't remember me, but I return with information
<Pey> <PY> Apparently, Hardy Heron freaks about my USB, it gets much much closer to booting when I run them in low power mode, and would probably run if I turned them off, but my keyboard and mouse are USB, so... any help?
<kevman> I guess so... Knetworkmanager is so buggy I can't use it. I get an XML parsing error whenever I use it to enable my WLAN NIC.
<Pey> Any help?
<kevman> low power mode/
<kevman> ?
<Pey> Yeah
<Pey> Err, in the BIOS
<Pey> Low speed, I mean
<esteban> hi
<kevman> You could try booting with nousb and hope your BIOS wraps the keyboard and mouse...
<Pey> Do what?
<Pey> Note please that I have no experience with linux
<genii> Pey: This is boot from hard drive or livecd?
<Pey> Both, but that was liveCD
<kevman> Pey, this a Dell?
<Pey> It's worked once, which is confusing
<Pey> Yes
<Pey> Should have mentioned
<Pey> Inspiron 530S
<Pey> Read they've had problems :S
<kevman> Nah, its assumed when there's USB problems.
<Pey> Haha
<Pey> A fix, then?
<kevman> Dells have the worst USB ports EVER CONCIEVED BY MAN.
<Pey> Oh god
<kevman> Never never never never ever never never use a USB keyboard with a dell.
<Pey> <_<
<RurouniJones> subtle
<Pey> The fact that it doesn't have any (open) PS/2 ports doesn't bode well, then?
<Pey> Anyway, I've never had a problem with them in windows
<kevman> Oh, THOSE.
<RurouniJones> You can have my PS2 ports when you pry them from my cold dead hands
<Pey> Oh, ok
<Pey> Come here, Rur
<kevman> Only use them in the TOP USB ports.
<RurouniJones> I never understood why people maligned them so much. They were perfectly functional, why the switch to USB?
<Pey> Am doing
<RurouniJones> Just uses up ports that other USB only things need.
<Pey> Ruro, USB is an industry standard
<kevman> Pey, really? I've had noththing but problems with that model in Windows too
 * RurouniJones says from his Laptop with no PS/2 ports
<Pey> They, like, must use it, or people will call them old fasioned
<Pey> Oh, no, windows runs perfectly
<Pey> Smooth, fast, and error free :P
<pim> That's what you think is going on
<Pey> Hmm?
<RurouniJones> Like a swan, serene and graceful on top, paddling like a crack cocaine adict below the waterline
<pim> Windows doesn't really run smooth at all :p
<RurouniJones> That is my description of windows
<plut0nash> Hi i just figured out
<RurouniJones> especially cista
<Pey> Haha, yes
<Pey> But the swan looks pretty :>
<plut0nash> how to stop that mouse pausing on keypress issue
<pim> Vista really is bad
<plut0nash> :P
<plut0nash> so
<plut0nash> erm
<Pey> Oh, I think VIsta is great, best windows so far
<BluesKaj> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<plut0nash> if anyone wants to know, remove the mac mouse emulation
<plut0nash> :)
<RurouniJones> I had to install some programs on a Vista machine yesterday, only me second yime using it...and it was in Japanese
<Pey> Heh
<pim> The programmers spent about a day on the Kernel, and a couple of years on the interfase
<RurouniJones> so I kept getting those bloody UAC boxes popping up IN JAPANESE
<Pey> Nasty, yeah
<pim> hahaha
<Pey> Dunno why <______<
<RurouniJones> "STOP TORMENTING ME WITH THESE STRANGE SYMBOLS"
<pim> :D
<Pey> I like my vista, but... you know, KDE4 has me stricken
<kevman> Well, I was doing a programming competition with that exact model, Pey....
<RurouniJones> It took me about 5 times to install daemon tools because I had to trial and error each confirmation box
<kevman> And we had nothing but problems making the keyboards work.
<Pey> Owie
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Pey> I mean, it's a dell keyboard, so it probably has all the drivers preinstalled and crap
<plut0nash> haha
<plut0nash> i installed q3 on this machine
<plut0nash> its good enough for me
<plut0nash> :p
<plut0nash> only game i ever play
<Pey> So anyway, any easy fix for it?
<plut0nash> Pey: never heard of dell kb's coming with their own drivers hey
<plut0nash> even my G15 used HID
<Pey> Dunno, I guessed, because it works fine :S
<plut0nash> i think
<plut0nash> the MS kb's do have special features
<plut0nash> but there are media kb stuffs that certain software uses
<Pey> Hmm, no, this doesn't have any silly buttons on it
<plut0nash> mmm
<plut0nash> should be stock HID then
<plut0nash> or regular kb drivers
<Pey> Neat
<Pey> KB worked fine when it booted
<Pey> It just boots, like, never
<Pey> When I tell it to boot in recovery mode,
<plut0nash> did you do a base install?
<Pey> it says something like 'Recovering devices...'
<Pey> and fails
<Pey> I can't
<Pey> It won't boot
<plut0nash> arb
<plut0nash> kubuntu alternate cd ftw
<Pey> Hmm?
<plut0nash> what board are you running?
<Pey> I have nfi
<Pey> 530S standard, I assume
<Pey> AKA, whatever crap dell chose
<plut0nash> hmmm
<plut0nash> odd
<Pey> Yeah
<plut0nash> i'd say
<plut0nash> get teh kubuntu alt cd
<plut0nash> do a base install
<plut0nash> and update your sources.list manually
<plut0nash> and then
<plut0nash> install the desktop of your choice
<Pey> KDE4 :>
<plut0nash> I had to do that because of grub issues
<Pey> Hmm
<plut0nash> mmm
<plut0nash> i prefer gnome
<plut0nash> but KDE is cool
<plut0nash> :)
<Pey> How will that deal with vista's BCD?
<plut0nash> EasyBCD could do it for you
<Pey> Haha, I've always liked KDE, but KDE4 is... damn, I love that environment
<Pey> Whatnowwho?
<plut0nash> :)
<plut0nash> its a vista multiboot app
<plut0nash> should help things along somewhat
<Pey> Oh, I see
<Pey> When I 'install' through Wubi, the bootloader boot... loads... fine, though?
<plut0nash> oh
<plut0nash> ok
<plut0nash> i never used wubi
<plut0nash> :(
<Pey> :(
<plut0nash> always preferred separating my ubuntu + windows install
<plut0nash> :P
<plut0nash> i think
<plut0nash> i may switch to linux perm thouggh
<Pey> I used it because I didn't notice the huge-ass box with a rewritable DVD on my desk <_____<
<plut0nash> my brother (noob) said its way faster
<plut0nash> :p
<Pey> Eh, untill I can play DX10 games in linux, no way
<plut0nash> hah
<Pey> Haha
<plut0nash> well
<plut0nash> i got XP for my gaming needs
<plut0nash> and
<plut0nash> diablo + q3 work 100%
<plut0nash> plus quake live is coming
<plut0nash> :p
<Pey> :D
<Pey> Yeah, but I like my gaming, and not everything will work first time, so... yeah, I'll probably always be dual booting
<plut0nash> yeah
<plut0nash> well
<plut0nash> i dunno
<plut0nash> 360 is coming for me
<plut0nash> :)
<Pey> Hehe
<plut0nash> so
<Pey> :>
<plut0nash> that may be my future gaming
<Pey> Nice
<plut0nash> besides
<Pey> I'm more of a PC gamer, though...
<plut0nash> i'm digging the pad for FPs controls
<plut0nash> odd
<plut0nash> yeah
<plut0nash> i was
<plut0nash> till i learned pad aiming
<plut0nash> :P
<plut0nash> then i realised
<plut0nash> thumbs rock
<plut0nash> :P
<FoxII> Is there a way I can download a package without installing *and* all dependencies for that package?
<Pey> :D
<Pey> Anyway, set the alt CD to install, what do I do after I've got it, burnt the disk, and rebooted?
<plut0nash> well
<plut0nash> i dunno
<plut0nash> i'd say
<Pey> Awesome
<plut0nash> do your base install with the recovery options
<plut0nash> thats a good start
<plut0nash> and then apt-get your KDE / Gnome
<plut0nash> it'll be about
<Pey> With what?
<plut0nash> 30 mins to install and get things running
<plut0nash> with the console :)
<Pey> ... <______<
<plut0nash> your cd will have the packages
<plut0nash> :P
<Pey> what command, silly
<plut0nash> but
<plut0nash> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<plut0nash> :)
<plut0nash> and then
<Pey> :>
<plut0nash> you need to set your sudoers
<plut0nash> make a new user
<genii> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pey> Though, I've always had probems with my wireless, dunno if that'll work?
<plut0nash> chipset?
<Pey> broadcom >_<
<plut0nash> mmm
<plut0nash> that i can't help with tbh
<plut0nash> :<
<Pey> :<
<plut0nash> but
<plut0nash> i suppose google is your friend
<plut0nash> :D
<Pey> Yeah, I've searched, but to no avail... I've never gotten it working :<
<holyguyver_> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<plut0nash> mmm
<plut0nash> i dunno dude :<
<pim> !doom
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<plut0nash> you could always get a nice 108g usb stick
<plut0nash> :P
<Pey> Hehe
<Pey> I know my sister's wireless dongle works with it :>
<plut0nash> :D
<plut0nash> sounds like a plan
<plut0nash> what router you running?
<Pey> BT homehub
<plut0nash> ahh
<Pey> Really rubbishy thing, came with my ISP
<plut0nash> netgear dsl router for me
<plut0nash> :p
<Pey> Haha
<plut0nash> not that grand as well
<Pey> neat
<plut0nash> I want to get my linksys back from my client
<Pey> I mean, it does the job, but... ugh, it's configuration is, like, borken
<Pey> You tell it to do something, and it does something else >_<
<plut0nash> ehehe
<plut0nash> sounds like setting the WDS up
<plut0nash> with the WRTs
<plut0nash> :<
<plut0nash> that was painful initially
<Pey> ._.
<plut0nash> but i got a working solution
<plut0nash> amazing
<Pey> Haha
<plut0nash> 100% signal through concrete floors
<plut0nash> i was so happy
<Pey> Neat
<Pey> :D
<plut0nash> :D
<Pey> So, CD is at 42%, that is neat
<plut0nash> neat
<plut0nash> man
<plut0nash> the work i had to do to get kubuntu installed on this machine
<plut0nash> next project is OSX86
<plut0nash> :D
<Pey> Haha, I'm having so much damn trouble
<Pey> XD
<plut0nash> yeah me too
<pim> What is the standard command for executing a program via the terminal?
<plut0nash> the program name i guess
<Pey> 7.10 didn't work either :<
<plut0nash> or if its a daemon etc/init.d/damon
<plut0nash> :p
<plut0nash> heh
<plut0nash> base install >
<plut0nash> with lilo
<plut0nash> damn
<plut0nash> it took me SO many tries
<Pey> ,-,
<Pey> Yeah...
<Pey> Thank god for rewritable DVDs, that's all I can say
<plut0nash> hah
<plut0nash> yeah
<plut0nash> best thing
<plut0nash> btw
<plut0nash> when is mass effect PC coming?
<Pey> Hmm, can't remember... haven't been following it much, tbh
<pim> How can I completely remove openoffice?
<plut0nash> no idea :<
<pim> oh well I'd like to reinstall it
<pim> apt-get purge openoffice?
<plut0nash> i've only use apt-get remove
<plut0nash> and then apt-get autoremove
<plut0nash> i dunno how effective that actually is
<pim> the package doesn exist :p
<llutz> it's called "openoffice.org"
<Pey> OH, and best IM client for Kubuntu? Virtualising windows just for miranda probably isn't very good <_<
<genii> pim: sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org
<plut0nash> Pey: i use pidgin
<Pey> Gotcha
<biagio> qualcuno parla italiano??
<llutz> !it | biagio
<ubottu> biagio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<biagio> come si fa ad andarci?
<biagio> grazie
<pim> genii it says that openoffice.org isn installed
<plut0nash> whats a good app to set up compiz?
<genii> pim: Then just do the install as you were wanting then, eg: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<pim> genii , but OpenOffice is installed on my system
<genii> plut0nash: compizconfig-settings-manager         is package, run it by name ccsm
<pim> but Iḿ installing now
<plut0nash> thanks
<Steve-cal> I fresh installed Kubuntu 8.04, and some things don't seem to be right: I can't run either Adept Manager or Add/Removes Programs from the K menu because neither of them is set up to run as root, according to their menu entries (no kdesu in front). Is this a mistake/bug?
<genii> pim: even --purge won't remove files in your home directory, thats likely what you are seeing there
<trenton> hello all, is it possible to move a svn local copy to another user?
<pim> well Iḿ afraid that the spellcheck still isn't working
<pim> does anyone have an idea how to make it work?
<Pey> :> it's done
<Pey> now, to erase, and burn
<genii> pim: What dictionary did you tell it to use?
<pim> well I set language to Dutch
<pim> so it should work
<genii> pim: install package myspell-nl
<freddy> como configuro a español
<ubuntu_> also das Stresslinux geht auch nur manchmal... freezt auch bei manchen Versuchen
<genii> !es | freddy
<ubottu> freddy: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu_> i think my CPU ist rubbish xD
<pim> ubuntu you tested it?
<ubuntu_> yes
<pim> and you broke it?
<ubuntu_> sometimes it frezzed
<ubuntu_> at the start
<plut0nash> haha
<plut0nash> my title bars just disappeared
<ubuntu_> the same as in Windows
<pim> genii Thanks, you're the best!
 * genii sips his coffee
<ubuntu_> i think i test a new CPU tomorrow
<ubuntu_> or i bring it to a support center
<ubuntu_> so... i am away... i'am going to Disco ^^
<ubuntu_> Rock4Life
<pim> bye
<ubuntu_> cucu
<ubuntu_> and thx 4 support
<DarkJustice> I was wondering if anyone could point me to very specific instructions on how to set up a web server and nameserver for kubuntu .. such as Nameserver for Dummies or something. I'm brand new to linux. Also is there any program like cPanel for kubuntu that is free? Thanks
<pim> no problem ;-)
<ubuntu_> cu
<prekitt> hi, am running kde 4 but when I ran some updated, my taskbar is gone, how do I get it back?
<genii> DarkJustice: They will likely be better able to assist with that in #ubuntu-server
<michael_> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot a sound problem I am having. Lastnight I installed kubuntu 8.04, clicked the sound test button and i heard it playback, but this morning no sound! :(
<DarkJustice> ahh thank you genii
<genii> DarkJustice: np
<pim> michael_ didn you pull out a plug or something?
<michael_> laptop, no plugs :)
<pim> Sorry, I had to ask :P
<michael_> pim: no prob :) frustrating when things just change!
<ngirard> Hi all, i'm afraid my situation is ~ the same as michael_ ; Kubuntu 8.04 and no sound here. pulseaudio is able to start, I can play some music with mplayer or anything, and I get no error message, but my soundcard remains silent...
<michael_> yeah, amarok seems to play, but no sound
<ngirard> ngirard: i'd appreciate some thoughts, too ;-)
<jabba> ack, now i have two screensavers fighting
<Steve-cal> I fresh installed Kubuntu 8.04, and some things don't seem to be right: I can't run either Adept Manager or Add/Removes Programs from the K menu because neither of them is set up to run as root, according to their menu entries (no kdesu in front). Is this a mistake/bug?
<jabba> Steve-cal: is this a new problem or the same problem?
<genii> Steve-cal: Possibly this one if you had something running as sudo in terminal/konsole https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/72545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 72545 in kdebase "kdesu fails when invoked immediately after sudo from terminal (dup-of: 50971)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50971 in kdebase "kdesu will not start apps" [High,Confirmed]
<genii> or the second one mentioned
<Steve-cal> jabba, genii: Same problem, I just don't understand why under a *fresh install* the Adept and Add/Remove programs won't even load from the menu since they aren't run as root. Did I forget to set something in the installation or something?
<genii> Steve-cal: Perhaps investigate the bug 50971, it seems most likely to be the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50971 in kdebase "kdesu will not start apps" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50971
<Steve-cal> genii: But that's not really the problem--if I open the Menu Editor, it shows that Adept Manager is run simply with the command "adept_manager" and not "kdesu adept_manager"--do you see what I mean? It's not even set up correctly to begin with, so of course it doesn't work.
<pim> what plugin is required to make the myspace music work in konqueror?
<mani213> when i start my computer my grub screen gives me like 2 options of which kubuntu i wana run how do i remove one?
<mani213> it says 2.6.24-16 generic and 2.6.22-14 generic
<mani213> i wana remove 2.6.22-14 generic
<Steve-cal> mani213: You can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst--it's all in there.
<mani213> how do i do that?
<mani213> type that in the start upo screen?
<Steve-cal> mani213: Are you logged into Kubuntu right now?
<mani213> yep
<michael_> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot a sound problem I am having. Lastnight I installed kubuntu 8.04, clicked the sound test button and i heard it playback, but this morning no sound! :(
<mani213> do i go consol?
<mani213>  konsol
<Steve-cal> mani213: Yes, open a Konsole first.
<mani213> okay now
<mani213> type in  /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<mani213> sudo  /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Steve-cal> mani213: Then type "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.5-23-08"
<Steve-cal> mani213: That makes a backup of your menu.lst..
<Steve-cal> mani213: Did that work so far?
<mani213> i typed it in
<mani213> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.5-23-08
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$
<mani213> mani213@mani213-desktop:~$
<mani213> thats all it says
<Steve-cal> mani213: OK, that's good... hang on...
<mani213> okay
<Steve-cal> mani213: type "sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<epahl_> does anyone here use openvpn?
<mani213> sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Steve-cal> mani213: Did it pull up the file?
<mani213> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mani213" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mani213> Error: "/tmp/kde-mani213" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mani213> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-mani213" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mani213> thats what i get
<mani213> and a new window opens
<mani213> called menu.list kate
<Steve-cal> mani213: you mean menu.lst? Does it show the contents or is it blank?
<mani213> it shows the content
<mani213> so would i delet the title root info for the ones i dont need?
<Steve-cal> mani213: No, just comment them out--put a # in front of them.
<mani213> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<mani213> root		(hd0,5)
<mani213> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=e0007257-36e0-476c-95dd-58c12be80145 ro quiet splash
<mani213> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<mani213> quiet
<mani213> how would i do that one
<mani213> just put # sign?
<Steve-cal> mani213: Yes, but a # sign in front of all of those lines.
<mani213> oh okay
<pim> If you insert a # in fromnt of a line you comment it out
<jdavies> !paste | mani213
<ubottu> mani213: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mani213> what would happen if i delet the line wouldnt it work out to be the same?
<pim> probably, but then you wouldn be able to reset the option
<pim> so it's better to comment it out
<Steve-cal> mani213: Yes, but it's safer just to comment them out so you can easily add it later if you need to.
<Steve-cal> pim: Thanks. ;)
<Steve-cal> mani213: Did you do that?
<mani213> ye
<mani213> do i just close the menu list
<mani213> ?
<mani213> or do i save then
<mani213> exit?
 * jabba pets compiz
<Steve-cal> mani213: Be sure to save it and then exit.
<mani213> okay
<mani213> i guess let me try to restart it now
<mani213> ill brb thanks for the help
<Steve-cal> mani213: You're good to go, just reboot and you won't see it there anymore.
<mani213> thanks alot
<Steve-cal> mani213: No problem. :)
<pim> What's the difference between kate and gedit?
<pim> kate for KDE and gedit for Gnome?
<michael_> kate is really good i love it
<pim> What's better about it over gedit?
<michael_> pim: just personal preference, im sure they have a lot of the same features
<pim> what command lists all processes running?
<emilsedgh> pstree pim
<pim> and kill kils a proces?
<emilsedgh> pim: kill pid or killall processname
<pim> thanks!
<database> OK, I have a process that's running in the background that I need to kill. How would I do this?
<rickest> database: killall <name_of_app>, or if you already know the pid, kill <pid>
<database> Ah, thank you.
<rickest> there's also pkill <name_of_app> but that's not as portable
<database> Hmm...
<database> How do you get a list of processes?
<pim> pstree
<database> Thanks.
<Dinithion> God afternoon. I have a laptop with kubuntu 7.10 installed. The wireless connection used to work, until I had to mess it up with manual settings in knetworkmanager. No I doesn't work any more. No wireless networks show up. I thought it might be a userproblem, but its not. It affected all users. Do anyone have any suggestons?
<tekteen> Dinithion: I can help with that :-)
<pim> Dinithion maybe you should try #networking
<pim> oh well tekteen can do it apparantly :)
<tekteen> Dinithion: do you know how to open a text editer with root?
<Dinithion> That would be great. I've been scratching my head for some days now :P
<Dinithion> tekteen Oh yes. Im a slacker, my girlfriend use kubuntu ;P
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I need to know :-)
<tekteen> anyway, please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<tekteen> Dinithion: do you know what pastebin is? (have to ask)
<Dinithion> tekteen Yeah. Give me to more seconds :)
<tekteen> ok
<Dinithion> http://pastebin.com/d1b97439
<Dinithion> there we go. Whats comented out is what it was yesterday, and the uncomented lines are the ones I tried adding to get it working
<derdui_> Hi, i have a problem with installing a tar.gz archive. ists unpacked correctly, but neither with kpackage, nor in the terminal, i can install it.... in the terminal, the command ./configure doesnt work,
<tekteen> Dinithion: is eth1 the wifi?
<derdui_> thats from my terminal http://www.pastebin.org/38016
<Dinithion> tekteen Yes, it is
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> take out the last line
<tekteen> "iface eth1 inet dhcp" is the problem
<jimmy51vinsky> is dd what is used to make an initramdisk from a root tree?
<Dinithion> Ok, now all I have to do is restart knetworkmanager?
<Dinithion> Eureka! Thanks a lot, mate :D
<tekteen> Dinithion: I am going to see if I can make up a factoid for this and submit it for the bot :-). It seems like a common mistake.
<lgus> i have a problem installing kubuntu kde4.. when its trying to start the X, my monitor says that the resolution is invalid and after that the screen goes blank.. im using nvidia 6600gt
<tekteen> Dinithion: np
<Dinithion> tekteen All the time I've wasted for one stupid line :P
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> happens to me all the time
<Dinithion> I had the problme for a while ago aswell, but that time I got it working by googling. This time I couldn't find back to that page.
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> there should be an easy way to fix it
<tekteen> should I submit it as a bug?
<Dinithion> Perhaps. I don't know if the bug stil exists in 8.04 thoe.
<tekteen> Dinithion: I am sure it does :-(
<tekteen> I will test it then submit a report
<Dinithion> Yes, I think you should do that. I searched around on ubuntus pages, but I couldn't find nothing.
<michael_> aplay -l shows my sound card is installed, alsamixer shows volume is 100% and not muted, i cant hear sound though, does anyone know what could be wrong?
<ngirard> Hi all, i'm on Kubuntu 8.04 and cannot get pulseaudio to produce any sound. oss works though, but not pulseaudio.
<ngirard>  pulseaudio is able to start, I can play some music with mplayer or anything, and I get no error message, but my soundcard remains silent...
<tekteen> ngirard:  if you run the command pulseaudio is there an error?
<lgus> do you know if there is known problems with kubuntu kde4 + nvidia ?
<ngirard> tekteen: seems not. I can pastebin the output if you want
<tekteen> no thanks
<yao_ziyuan> i suggest that ubuntu set firefox's default sans, serif and mono fonts as bitstream vera ones
<tekteen> I can not fix my own pulseaudio which gives a tun of errors
<Dinithion> tekteen Well, thanks again. Now I can spin of to Indiana Jones and actually concentrate on the movie :)
<ngirard> tekteen: perhaps you would know this: is this mandatory to start pulseaudio by hand ? What is the mandate way of having pulseaudio started with a kde4 session ?
<tekteen> Dinithion: lol
<tekteen> ngirard: it should start on boot
<tekteen> there is an init script
<tekteen> or if it is like kde3 you can put a script to run it in the background in .kde4/Autostart
<ngirard> tekteen: well, mine didn't start on boot, but i'll add the init script to the active ones, thanks for your feedback
<tekteen> np
<ngirard> tekteen: Well, where would you advice me to ask about my problem ? in pulseaudio mailing-lists ? in ubuntu forums ?
<tekteen> ngirard: you can also go to #pulseaudio
<tekteen> both of the others also work
<ngirard> tekteen: oh, thanks again, i hadn't thought about this possibility. I'm gonna ask there right now
<leftbas> hey everyone
<tekteen> hi
<tekteen> !hi  |﻿leftbas
<ubottu> ﻿leftbas: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<leftbas> thanks tekteen
<leftbas> oops
<leftbas> closed the wrong tab
<tekteen> lol
<bibek> hi i want to mirror the ubuntu main, universe and restricted
<bibek> anyone know where to get the sizes of the direcotires?
<leftbas> sorry, i don't
<tekteen> bibek: I am looking for it
<tekteen> bibek: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<bibek> tekteen: thanks, looking into it
<tekteen> 210 gigabytes
<bibek> tekteen: yeah,
<leftbas> konversation krashed on me
<bibek> instead im thinking of a release mirror
<leftbas> ;)
<bibek> around 40GB
<tekteen> bibek: I am thinking of making a mirror for a non-profit that creates ubuntu machines
<tekteen> and I mean the big one
<bibek> tekteen: thats nice
<bibek> tekteen: hows internet speed at ur place?
<tekteen> bibek: fast down (2MB/s). slow up 250KB/s
<tekteen> bibek: I would host it for the lan
<bibek> down is pretty nice :)
<michael_> does anyone know why headphones work but speakers dont?
<tekteen> bibek: yeah
<leftbas> check the mixer
<leftbas> the speaker channel might be muted or the volume set very low
<pim> How could I remove firefox from my system
<PolitikerNEU> sudo apt-get purge firefox
<pim> I thought that as well
<PolitikerNEU> but?
<pim> it's still on my system
<pim> or should I reinstall?
<PolitikerNEU> maybe you have still got firefox2 on your system: sudo apt-get remove firefox2
<pim> I mean
<michael_> could someone tell me the channel to get help with k3b
<pim> reboot
<pim> no I've accidentally downloaded the beta
<PolitikerNEU> ah
<pim> I used: apt-get install firefox
<pim> and I got the beta
<nosrednaekim> firefox-2 is the package name BTW
<jabba> yarr
<pim> well then I'll have to install that
<pim> how did yo ufind out?
<kalib> is anyone here using kubuntu 8.04 with kde4?
<greeg> hi
<jabba> kalib: yes, but there is a kubuntu-kde4 channel
<jabba> kalib: what's the question?
<greeg> prior to installing gusty firefox played youtube quite smoothly.  what am i missing /
<jabba> greeg: flash?
<kalib> not exactly question.. just wanna discuss about it... bugs, etc... but i guess this is not the better place to do it... like u said... we hav a specific channel...
<kalib> i didn't know about it...sorry ;]
<jabba> kalib: bugs, yes.
<greeg> which package ?
<jabba> kalib: i use it all day on three machines, and i don't have any real issues with it, but then i can usually fix stuff if it gets broke.
<jabba> kalib: is there anything in specific you're looking for?
<michael_> could someone tell me the channel to get help with k3b
<kalib> jabba, i did install it today... i was using.. but i didn't like... it has some problems...
<jabba> kalib: the biggest problem i had with it was getting glx set up and compiz, but that's hardly fatal.
<kalib> for example...
<bibek> does rsync show the directory size??
<somdev> hi
<kalib> in my kde 3.5... i'm using gkrellm...with a transparent theme...
<kalib> in kde 4 it's not working... the transparent isn't transparent...
<nosrednaekim> whats gkrellm?
<kalib> and i do like to use yakuake, as my default terminal... i do use it transparent to in my kde 3.5... but in kde4, the transparence is not working on it too
<genii> nosrednaekim: gnome app
<kalib> nosrednaekim, app with some issues... like system monitor, clock, mail..etc..
<nosrednaekim> kalib: yeah..... I've noticed that too....
<jabba> kalib: i use yakuake just fine on mine.
<jabba> kalib: is compiz set up correctly?
<jabba> glx?
<nosrednaekim> except with PSI
<kalib> jabba, well... in my kde3.5 is working fine... in kde4 was supposed to be the same, right!?
<kalib> i'm not using compiz...i don't like the effects..
<kalib> in my kde3.5 it's disabled
<jabba> kalib: i started with hardy/kde3 and upgraded to kde4 with apt-get install kde4
<kalib> i did the same... aptitude install kde4
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<jabba> kalib: well, i use compiz and the closed nvidia drivers
<kalib> i got it...but...
<kalib> if it's working on kde 3.5, it was supposed to work on kde4, right!?
<kalib> cause the system is the same..
<jabba> kalib: never a safe assumption :)
<kalib> at this momment i'm using 3.5, cause i had these kind of problems with kde4
<genii> kalib: They are not anywhere near the same now
<greeg> nope didnt werk.  i installed libflash-mozplugin and swfdec-mozilla  and youtube still plays choppy as hell
<greeg> im gonna try mozilla-plugin-gnash
<kalib> wait a minute... i'll restart my session... to kde4...
<pim> A question: does wine work with steam?
<greeg> nope that still didnt werk
<greeg> how do i make firefox werk!?!?!
<pim> you make firefox work:
<greeg> youtube is still choppy
<pim> hm Iĺl try my version
<somdev> How can I tranfer files with kopete jabber account ?
<genii> pim: Steam works under wine, yes
<yao_ziyuan> it seems kubuntu by default does not provide a k menu item for kcontrol, isn't it?
<genii> greeg: If it's the same file you keep trying to play there perhaps it's the codec they used to encode it
<jabba> yao_ziyuan: right click on the panel and add it
<yao_ziyuan> there was a visual effect: when i click the K menu or the System Menu,
<yao_ziyuan> the K icon or the System icon would enlarge and fade out
<yao_ziyuan> now i lost this effect
<yao_ziyuan> how do i get it back?
<greeg> someone just tell me the goddamn package to install to have youtube play NOT choppy.
<greeg> sheesh
<greeg> libflash-mozplugin  swfdec-mozilla  mozilla-plugin-gnash  down work and is all thats listed under apt-cache search flash | grep moz
<greeg> libflash-mozplugin  swfdec-mozilla  mozilla-plugin-gnash  down work and is all thats listed under apt-cache search flash | grep moz
<greeg> how do i have firefox not play so choppy?libflash-mozplugin  swfdec-mozilla  mozilla-plugin-gnash  down work and is all thats listed under apt-cache search flash | grep moz
<pim> maybe you should try reinstalling firefox alltogether
<santhosh> Anybody aware of how to get show desktop icon in kubuntu hardy....for somes it does seem to appear
<roberto> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<roberto> para portugues?
<roberto> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Anarki> hello anyone know a good c/c++ IDE ?
<frojnd> Hey guys can I move file withing find command ? Like I would like to find .avi files in /home/me/videos/ with "*.avi" extension and move them at the same time to /home/1/ ?
<nosrednaekim> frojnd: there is probably some way to pipe it into mv...
<nosrednaekim> Anarki: kdevelop
<frojnd> nosrednaekim: yes I'm looking for this somekind of pape
<ThreeFinity> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<ThreeFinity> make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
<ThreeFinity> anybody know how to fix that>?
<genii> ThreeFinity: First find out if what you are attempting to compile already comes in a binary package
<ThreeFinity> genii: it's my kernel lol
<ThreeFinity> trying to compile it
<genii> ThreeFinity: Are you following the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/kernel-baking.html         ?
<genii> (for 6.10 but still applicable)
<ThreeFinity> no but I will now
<austin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804121
<austin> Could someone read that please and try to help? :(
<jabba> ThreeFinity: you're on 64-bit right?
<ThreeFinity> I am, but I'm using 32bit for more supported software
<ThreeFinity> was told there's not much of anything that works on a 64bit distro lol
<genii> austin: Did you try as recommended and update th ddccontrol-db ?
<austin> Yeah, someone told me how but it didn't do anything so I'm not sure if it was right.. How exactly do I go along doing htat?
<jabba> ThreeFinity: yeah, there's a bug that makes compiling modules on 64-bit a pain in the ass
<jabba> the first problem i had with it was building the nvidia driver.
<adz21c> really? see i have no problems
<jabba> the problem is the `arch` command doesn't return what they expect.
<genii> austin: from commandline should be something like:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall ddccontrol-db
<jabba> adz21c: are you compiling your own kernel modulse?
<adz21c> have done before, not recently ... since hardy anyway
<genii> austin: So that if it's alreadu installed (likely) just the newest one will be installed
<adz21c> not *
<jabba> adz21c: i didn't have a problem with edgy/gutsy/feisty. hardy doesn't like amd64
<jabba> well. the binary packages work anyways.
<jabba> compiling is a pita.
<austin> Still gives the same error.  :(
<jabba> and only for kernel modules.
<adz21c> ok, well was gonna say its all been fine for me but i not found a need to do kernel modules yet so i guess i have to tackle that when it comes
<genii> austin: PErhaps find the correct settings for your monitor and then use one of the settings files in /usr/share/ddccontrol-db/monitor/
<austin> What would I type in to bring that up? I'm new to Linux so.. I'm really stupid with that type of stuff.
<genii> austin: Search google for the make and model of your monitor and try to discover it's settings. Once settings are known there may be a model already available to use in the /usr/share/ddccontrol-db/monitor/ database which uses compatible settings
<Pey_in_K> Ah
<Pey_in_K> Nifty
<Pey_in_K> OK, so assing nousb has fixed all bootup problems, while, for some reason, leaving me with full USB powers
<shane2peru> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Pey_in_K> Currently conencted Via a crappy little wifi dongle, but it got my broadcom drivers :>
<Pey_in_K> I'm-a install now :>
<genii> austin: Man page of ddccontrol indicates it has a probe feature. Try running:   ddccontrol -p  (probe)     or ddccontrol -pc (probe and report capabilities)
<kalib> jabba, hey...it' s me again..
<kalib> now i' m using kde4... but i have some problems, like i told u..
<kalib> for example...right now i' m using amsn... how can i put it on the systray? on kde 3.5 was working welll... but in kde4 is not working
<lichte> how do I keep certain daemons from starting up ??
<lichte> the desktop ones, not the bootup ones
<lichte> this crappy session setting doesn't list any
<dwidmann> lichte: what sort of daemons are you referring to exactly (examples would be nice)
<lichte> scim
<lichte> artsd
<lichte> knetworkmanager
<lichte> adept_notifier
<dwidmann> I'm not sure about artsd, but the others should be easier to manage.
<dwidmann> lichte, one second while I grab a tidbit
<ubuntu_> ...
<lichte> where is the file that starts this junk up?
<dwidmann> system settings -> advanced -> session manager, switch it to saved, kill anything you don't want and save the session @lichte
<Pey_i> Err, this is going to sound like a silly question, but... how the heck do I install Kubuntu-KDE4 from the liveCD?
<lichte> ok
<lichte> I don't see any way to save the session, I guess I have to log out to save
<dwidmann> lichte: it's in the k-menu
<lichte> save session?
<lichte> I don't have that
<lichte> there has to be a file somewhere that kde is reading to boot up this junk
<Pey_i> Hi
<flotishtu> how to auto run a command on system boot after kde starts ?
<Pey_i> Oh fine, yeah, I'll stop being a lazy bum and reboot
<Pey_i> brb
<Odd-rationale> !autostart | flotishtu
<ubottu> flotishtu: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<lichte> I don't have an Autostart in .kde, so that's not it
<amoweb_> hello, i can't install monkey studio ( from sources)
<mountain-linux> ello out there. After install of 7.10 did the update, now my tty1 - tty6 do not work. How can i fix this?
<lichte> scim keeps starting up after I kill it!
<flotishtu> Odd-rationale thx
<mountain-linux> just tty7 works.
<jill> my amarok is withot mp3 support, how can i get it if my konqueror is not working?
<jill> what is the system? i dont know?...
<genii> jill: Perhaps use firefox, it should be installed by default
<jill> no i use kebentu 7 10
<jill> i have not fireanimals)
<genii> jill: It is installed normally. Try:  alt-f2                  then type in: firefox                    and then hit Run button
<jill> no terminal says that i dont have it, i have only kde software
<rodrigofireworks> Hi... somebody know how can I go in a channel of portuguese help?
<jdavies> !pt | rodrigofireworks
<ubottu> rodrigofireworks: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<leftbas> that's a really cool feature
<genii> jill: Are you in a terminal now?
<jill> yea
<jill> i have one openned
<jill> i have libmpeg, but amarok needs more i think
<genii> jill: You can install it then by:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox                   Yes, amarok needs some things from medibuntu for the mp3 support and other codecs. Easier to do it from a web browser
<genii> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rodrigofireworks> hey... How can I register my nickname?
<genii> The bot link above is for how to add the medibuntu stuff, etc
<genii> !register | rodrigofireworks
<ubottu> rodrigofireworks: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ankur> hi
<genii> jill: Although there may be some other issue if Konqueror seems not to be working properly
<ankur> can any one plz tell me how to mount Win95 Ext'd partition?
<jill> i am connecting on dialup with kppp
<userkubuntu> oi
<leftbas> ankur: have you tried yet?
<userkubuntu> I am connecting with vivozap
<jill> but if i enter a adress in konqueror it says to me that was error on download
<leftbas> ankur: if so, how did you type the command?
<userkubuntu> the konqueror don't make with the kubuntu 7.10
<genii> jill: Ah. And I imagine you have a network adapter. Sometimes the ppp configuration file needs to be directed to make the modem the default gateway instead of the network adapter wheile it is being used
<rodrigofireworks> please... who can help me with a doubt? I can't change my screen for 1280x1024 pixels... it just agree 1024x768. How do I do?
<jill> how, tell me please
<jill> etc/x11/
<jill> there is one file with configuration
<jill> open it and change
<leftbas> or you can try system settings
<genii> jill: The ppp configuration file is not to be found in /etc/X11     One minute while I look it up
<theunixgeek> is there a way to "upgrade" to kde 4, removing kde 3?
<leftbas> genii: i think she was answering rodrigofireworks
<jill> genii? no i say it on display question
<jill> leftbas yea
<userkubuntu> rodrigofireworks, this file is xorg.conf,
<rodrigofireworks> xorg.conf?
<jill> yea
<rodrigofireworks> and where is it?
<userkubuntu> SubSection "Display"
<userkubuntu> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<leftbas> theunixgeek: afaik, they're meant to live there together. some of us still like 3.5.9 ;)
<jill> etc/x11
<rodrigofireworks> do I type it in "Run command"?
<leftbas> rodrigofireworks: open a shell by entering "konsole" in the run command box
<leftbas> rodrigofireworks: then change directories to /etc/X11. that's where you'll find the .conf file
<userkubuntu> rodrigo, you can use the kate, kwrite or other to open the xorg.conf
<rodrigofireworks> I'm sorry but, I can see nothing with "konsole" name
<leftbas> but you have to have root or sudo privilege to save the changes
<genii> leftbas , jill Yes I realized afterwards it was the resolution settings, etc.
<leftbas> genii: ;)
<theunixgeek> leftbas: thanks for the info
<jill> and what can i do with my browser, who knows?
<leftbas> rodrigofireworks: you can also click the K meny, then System, then Konsole
<rodrigofireworks> ok... I already openned the file
<rodrigofireworks> in Kate
<rodrigofireworks> now... what do I do to change?
<userkubuntu> do $ sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leftbas> yw unixgeek
<rodrigofireworks> do I need change the option where is typed 1024x768 and to write 1280x1024?
<leftbas> rodrigofireworks: so long as your display and card will support that resolution, then yes
<userkubuntu> yes
<userkubuntu> but you can to have the drivers of the display card
<jill> what for amarok without mp3 support?)))
<genii> jill: You need to find your current dialup configuration file. Normally it's somewhere like /etc/ppp/options             and edit it with admin rights. Add to the end 2 lines:  noipdefault   and:defaultroute        after to save. This makes the modem and not ethernet adapter the first place any application wanting the internet will look
<german_> HI
<rodrigofireworks> ok but it doesn't save my changes... it's "talking" that I have not access this
<leftbas> hi german_
<german_> ESPAÑOL???
<leftbas> rodrigofireworks: that's because you have to follow userkubuntu's advice and run it like this:
<german_> NECESITO AYUDAAAA
<leftbas> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leftbas> !sp | german_
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<dthacker> !es | german_
<ubottu> german_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<leftbas> merde
<jdavies> !kdesudo | leftbas
<ubottu> leftbas: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<userkubuntu> you can open with sudo in the konsole $ sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<german_> SOY NUEVO COMO LE HAGO
<leftbas> vaya al canal en espanol, german
<leftbas> alli hablan espanol mejor que aca
<rodrigofireworks> where I find the $ sudo kate?
<userkubuntu> someone speak portuguese brazilian?
<genii> userkubuntu: Please, do not recommend to users to run graphical applications with sudo, it can mess up a box very badly. Always kdesu
<jdavies> !kdesudo > rodrigofireworks
<jill> hehe, everystring is on #ted
<jdavies> rodrigofireworks: type: "kdesudo kate" in the terminal
<genii> jdavies: Thanks
<leftbas> rodrigofireworks: I can't seem to do private messages
<jdavies> !register | leftbas
<ubottu> leftbas: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<userkubuntu> ok genii...
<rodrigofireworks> I'm sorry leftbas
<leftbas> i've already registered, but it still doesn't work
<jdavies> genii: anytime
<leftbas> i'm looking up how to fix it
<leftbas> rodrigofireworks: no problem
<leftbas> apparently i can't remember my password
<leftbas> how do i change it? :(
<leftbas> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<leftbas> that's not the help i need...i just wanna reset my password on freenode...anyone know how?
<leftbas> welcome nico
<jill> browser not works)
<jill> is works only local
<jill> LYNX is a fucking good stuff when all others are dead
<genii> jill: Yes, the browser only will work locally because as I remarked, the ethernet adapter automatically is default place anything looks first that wants to use internet. To over ride this, the instructions I gave earlier will fix it
<jill> okay i fix but maybe i need to reboot?
<genii> jill: No, just to disconnect the ppp (dialup) and it reconnect
<jill> get a hell this konqueror because i have Elinks now
<jill> in fucking text
<jill> that is all i need
<jill> )0
<genii> Although it may be using cached ppp configuration if not logout/logon again
<genii> Please, the bad language!
<jill> i know but i am russian)) my english is bad always)
<jill> maybe linux nt for girls
<jill> i dont know
<leftbas> i can be ;)
<jill> tell me again what i have to download for amarok?
<leftbas> sudo apt-get install amarok
<a514> Hi i install 8.04 Ubuntu, how do i install Kubuntu cdrom packages offline with synaptic? Thanks.
<leftbas> it should work automatically, as long as there's a valid package on the cd
<jill> okay i install firefox
<jill> it is nice i think
<jill> anyway
<leftbas> it's a popular browser, that's for sure
<a514> Ok i see in synaptic there is a kubuntu-desktop package, i want to install it with the kubuntu cdrom.
<Walzmyn> You can give opera a whirl too, if your testing browsers out
<leftbas> a514: just mount the cd, and i think you have to click update
<Walzmyn> How do you make an app start up when a session is started?
<leftbas> but the option to install from cd is apparently always on with synaptic
<a514> Thanks i see in synaptic Third Party Cdrom listed Kubuntu. I unclicked all the internet downloading
<leftbas> that should force it to read the cd
<leftbas> brb
<a514> ok now i reloaded synaptic & the kubuntu-desktop package is not listed? it's like only avaiable online?
<jill> can i use labmad0 insterd of any other mp3 codecs
<jill> ?
<Walzmyn> !mp3 | jill
<ubottu> jill: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jill> thanks i am finding libxine1-ffmpeg now
<userkubuntu> how i meet the xine-ui?
<kmorrissey_> hi all, I am trying to get the windows/dialogs etc to resize/redraw so they fit on a low res screen i.e eeepc 800x640 anyone no how to do this
<Walzmyn> userkubuntu, I'm not sure what you're asking
<userkubuntu> i can install the xine, no the kaffeine, my english no is good, i am brazilian
<Walzmyn> userkubuntu, apt-get will not install kaffeine?
<kmorrissey_> the stock os eeexandros has a kde windows manager that displays correctly (i dont mean easy mode) is it possible to change/configure pclos to do the same
<Walzmyn> kmorrissey_, just so you're not being ignored - i've no idea
<kmorrissey_> thanks, walzymn.  Its a shame coz I dont like xandros and the only other way I can do is with windows xp :( although I did get xp down to 315mb install including access 2007 and booting in 13 secs! but I dont want windows
<Walzmyn> kmorrissey_, i'm sure it can be done, it's just not something i've fooled with
<psyco> hey
<userkubuntu> I already decided, removed kaffeine and installed xine >> walzmyn
<psyco> anyone know a program that records your audio output on your computer?
<dmq> anybody noticed issues with x crashing since recent upgrades?
<dmq> anytime im afk for more than a short while i end up with a crashed x windows.
<rickest> dmq: probably one of your screensavers, possibly an openGL competing with Compiz?
<userkubuntu> I am trying to place firefox 3.0b4 in Portuguese, but I am not obtaining…
<dmq> rickest maybe.
<rickest> dmq: I get that with compiz and rss-glx, I believe
<kmorrissey_> thanks anyway Walzmyn, any ideas where I might start
<dmq> yep its a screensaver issue.
<jill> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jill> i fix amarok
<jill> thanks to all
<dmq> if i ty to open my screensaver config x dies. horribly.
<Walzmyn> !video | kmorrissey_
<ubottu> kmorrissey_: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Walzmyn> emm, that's not the right one
<dmq> which kinda leads to the question, how do i disabled my screen saver without crashing x?
<Walzmyn> dmq system settings
<dmq> under what?
<Walzmyn> dmq Kmenu>>system setting>> desktop
<dmq> nope system settings causes my x to crash.
<dmq> if you notice me go offline abrubtly, well its cause x died.
<dmq> havent had this much fun since i figured out how to make cygwin tail to crash NT.
<Boss> .
<rickest> dmq: try xscreensaver-command -prefs
<rickest> dmq: it's the preview window that's messing with you now, that one should avoid it
<dmq> The program 'xscreensaver-command' is currently not installed.  You can install it by
<dmq> ahh. look like updating my graphics driver sorted it
<dmq> thanks a lot for the help. :-)
<kmorrissey_> im not rying to get mutimedia codes, Im trying to remaster  a part of kubuntu so it fits on 800x640 screens
<infoveilleux> hello !
<Daisuke_Ido> add that as a resolution, then
<ahmed_> السلام عليكم اني احمد من العراق
<jill> cool
<ahmed_> اكو احد عربي خبر
<theunixgeek> The kde4artwork package isn't installing and I want the official KDE 4 wallpapers, any ideas?
<word> why isn't it installing?
<thegus> anyone know how to get kmail to list messages by time and date? inbox is all mixed up
<word> thegus: you click on the column heading "date of arrival"
<word> err order of arrival*
<thegus> ok it works now, took a few times to sort properly..
<thegus> thanks
<word> np :)
<_strog> hi i wanted to know how can i use the md5 checksum?
<thegus> kubuntu rocks eh? excellent bunch of sound packages
<_strog> can someone help me out?
<thegus> >strog sudo apt-get install sleuthkit ?
<thegus> <strog> sorry I'm wrong. try md5sum --help in a terminal
<francisco> hola tengo un problemilla alguien me puede decir como liberar el buffer de i/o
<Odd-rationale> !es | francisco
<ubottu> francisco: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<poison> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poison> !mpeg
<ahmed_> اكو احد عربي
<poison> after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 i get no sound
<katatsumuri> Hello all :-) I have a question regarding the window "Hardware Drivers" that is popping up every now and then, especially when some programs are started. I'm using a proprietary driver for my nvidia graphics card, but is it possible to configure so that it doesn't pop up?
<francisco> dvegag que tarjeta tienes
<mountain-linux> Hello out there. After install of 7.10 did the update, now my tty1 - tty6 do not work. How can i fix this? How to get the virtual terminals back?
<mountain-linux> just tty7 works.
<mountain-linux> just tty7 works. For the KDE, this is what i'm using right now.
<mountain-linux> How can i get the ctrl-alt -- f1-f6 back?
<Steve-cal> In Adept Manager, how do I show the packages that need to be upgraded? If I just check "upgradable packages" and "upgrade requested" it doesn't show any packages, even tho at the bottom it claims there are 90 upgradable packages.
<mountain-linux> just ctrl-alt -- f7 works.
<mountain-linux> when i boot in recorvery mode tty1 is active.
<mountain-linux> just ctrl-alt -- f7 works. All other screens are blank, no signal on monitor
<word> Sooo..kde4..whats the new location for file and system settings?
<joooj> how can you upgrade Kubuntu from the command line
<word> joooj: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<word> although that is pretty prone to problems..
<joooj> how can you see what distribution you're running?
<uga> word: uh? it's less troublesome than gui apps, that fail to do properly those packs that require commandline assistance for configuring
<uga> joooj: type "lsb_release -a"
<word> uga: that i've seen big improvements with over time but the command line reliability has stayed about the same, and i've had it suggest removing the kernel a few times without bothering to install another :P
<mountain-linux> Hello out there. After install of 7.10 did the update, now my tty1 - tty6 do not work. How can i fix this? How to get the virtual terminals back?
<uga> word: well, and the gui can do the same, right?
<mountain-linux> just tty7 works. For the KDE, this is what i'm using right now.
<uga> word: the guis are just frontends to apt-get
<mountain-linux> just ctrl-alt -- f7 works. All other screens are blank, no signal on monitor
<mountain-linux> How can i get the ctrl-alt -- f1-f6 back?
<word> most are frontends with brains though and since they're designed to do a specific function most of the time they make sure it gets done right
<joooj> I am running Kubuntu 6.06 when I type apt-get dist-upgrade, nothing happens
<uga> mountain-linux: I'm suspecting a framebuffer monitor configuration prob
<joooj> how can I upgrade
<word> joooj: are you doing it as root? and do you recieve any command line output?
<uga> word: I've had so many problems with guis that I never use them anymore
<uga> word: cmdn lines have yet to fail on me
<uga> word: and I have like hundreds of kernels installed ;)
<uga> joooj: apt-get update first
<uga> to have latest package list
<word> uga: command lines always tell you what they're going to do which is why i do prefer them, in past releases gui's have been a TERRIBLE idea to upgrade with :P
<uga> joooj: oh, you want to upgrade ot a new release?
<mountain-linux> it worked till i updated 7.10, now tty1 - tty6 or tty8 are blank.
<uga> word: guis failed here to work to hardy
<word> oh yah forgot to tell him to edit sources ;p
<uga> word: cmd line worked. The stupid packs required cmd line assistance
<word> uga: i accidentally upgraded to hardy with 'unsupported updates' checked, my network card wasn't detected and x won't start, so i just did a fresh install lol ;p
<uga> joooj: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and point all releases to hardy
<uga> then apt-get update
<uga> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<word> there's a command around here somewhere to make editting sources.list easy hmmm...*googles*
<uga> yes, it's called "vim"
#kubuntu 2008-05-24
<Dragnslcr> He said easy
 * Dragnslcr ducks
<joooj> thanks
<uga> Dragnslcr: such lack of humour =)
<Dragnslcr> word- for simple stuff, you'll probably find nano best
<mountain-linux> how can i tell what userlevel i'm in?
<francisco> lema
<word> Dragnslcr: i meant it goes through and replaces all references to eg, gutsy with hardy
<word> without ever having to open a text editor
<word> messes up 3rd party sources most of the time, but it's easier for regular folk ;p
<joooj> so instead of dapper, I should put hardy?
<word> yes
<mountain-linux> how can i tell what runlevel i'm in?
<ubuntu> can someone tell me what option to use to mount a drive when it says Extended for type?
<joooj> just type "runlevel"
<word> mountain-linux: runlevel ? lol
<mountain-linux> Thank you,
<mountain-linux> how can i change from N 2 to level 3
<joooj> sudo telinit 3
<mountain-linux> Thank you,
<mountain-linux> how can i start or restart the virtual terminals?
<mountain-linux> how can i start or restart the text consoles
<Chrix98> screen?
<_job_> maybe just logout and log back in?
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<uga> mountain-linux: not sure if that can be done, but if it's a framebuffer issue, you could look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<uga> mountain-linux: do you see the kubuntu startup screens now?
<uga> ie, the progress bar etc
<uga> if not, it's a FB issue and you could just disable it as that page explains or configure it
<mountain-linux> i get the startup screen, login on tty7, but no status on tty8 or no text consoles on tty1 - tty6
<mountain-linux> this happened after the 7.10 update.
<uga> uhmpf
<arrrghhh> so i want knotes to run on startup.  i achieved that, but for some reason it pops up every time i boot in.  on my desktop, it chooses the last note i created.  my laptop doesn't have any notes on it, and it generates a new one every time.  how can i prevent this from occuring?
<uga> that's... where was taht
<uga> mountain-linux: can you check /etc/inittab?
<uga> at the end of the file, do you have some getty lines for tty2 tty3 tty4...?
<uga> like this:
<uga> 2:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<uga> 3:23:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<uga> mountain-linux: that means the getty will be run at runlevels 2 and 3
<uga> for tty2 and tty3
<uga> the first digit must correspond to the tty? number
<mountain-linux> there is no inittab file or folder
<uga> uh? a second
<mountain-linux> just init.d
<uga> that may explain, dpkg -S claims it doesn't belong to anybody
<uga> mountain-linux: a second. I'll upload a copy for you
<genii> uga: I have no inittab yet have all consoles available. I doubt this is the issue
<uga> genii: that's what's meant to init the gettys though, they removed it?
<uga> I'm pretty sure this box was installed in 7.x from ubuntu
<genii> uga: Like I said. Doesn't exist here yet they all work here
<uga> and later upgraded to version 8
<uga> genii: so what does startup the getty now, then ;)
<Jucato> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<genii> There ya go
<Jucato> ^^^^^
<mountain-linux> uga, is compatible w/7.10
<uga> genii: ubuntu still depends on system v heavily
<genii> Thanks Jucato
<uga> mountain-linux: that's what I have in 8.x
<uga> Jucato: genii: bootlog fails working unless you install system v init system still
<uga> whoever did the migration didn't do a too correct one
<uga> so I wouldn't be surprised to see more of this
<Jucato> upstart isn't completely finished yet so I think the init stuff is still there to help transition
<uga> I see what now
<uga> mountain-linux: how about /etc/event.d/tty2 and tty3 etc?
<Jucato> but *buntu practically uses upstart with a bit of sys v init
<uga> bit? =)
<uga> it still does runlevels =)
<uga> gentoo had named levels around 4 years ago or more
<mountain-linux> yes, and rc1 -6
<uga> Jucato: would you be surprised that even now, it read inittab when booting up?
<labud> hi
<labud> anyone home?
<uga> mountain-linux: each of them should have a list of runlevels to start
<uga> mountain-linux: like "start on runlevel 2"
<uga> later, respawn
<uga> and the instruction on how to run getty:
<uga> exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<mountain-linux> ok, i'll look at them
<uga> you should have tty2 3 etc, starting on runlevels 2 and 3
<uga> ie, the files should contain:
<uga> start on runlevel 2
<uga> start on runlevel 3
<labud> i'm not sure where to start   i am having a little trouble installing  Kubuntu 8
<labud> .04
<uga> genii: Jucato: and upstart seems completely undocumented
<uga> real bad
<Jucato> in their website? *shrugs*
 * Jucato stays away from init stuff as much as he can
<uga> this is what I found http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<mountain-linux> yes, its in the file
<uga> I had missed that link first
<uga> mountain-linux: not sure, but maybe you could try running getty manually?
<rmribeiro> anybody know if compiz work good with ati 9250
<mountain-linux> how is that done ?
<LeeJunFan> anyone recommend an app to print photo's on 4x6 photo paper? The print wizard in gwenview doesn't handle the paper size, and editing each one with gimp to print what I want on the right size gets tedious.
<mountain-linux> sudo start tty1 ?
<uga> mountain-linux: running what those files say, at the end, with exec getty...
<uga> getty is a command
<uga> similar to 'konsole' but runs on your tty
<mountain-linux> ok, getty tty1 ?
<uga> mountain-linux: what part of "what those files say" didn't you understand =)
<uga> follow the command you saw on the /etc/event.d
<uga> it's got more params
<mountain-linux> looks like the files are correct
<uga> mountain-linux: and those files read getty tty1?
<uga> or they even specify baud rate etc
<uga> you guys never learn copying in exams while kids? =)
<mountain-linux> exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<uga> mountain-linux: so run just that (without exec)  =)
<uga> if you see errors, it may explain why it doesn't start correctly
<uga> that should open a login menu in tty1
<genii> Sorry for lag. Exploring my system for some other place where ttys may be defined or organisd but not much luck
<Yarcanox> why is adept installer the default package manager? :o
<Yarcanox> it just downloaded all the packages I wanted, nearly 900 mb, to tell me that one single package(!) couldn't be installed and cancelled EVERYTHING
<uga> genii: it's configured under /etc/event.d
<Yarcanox> and everytime I click on a checkbox it freezes 5 seconds
<uga> genii: each of the tty files contains instructions on how to run them
<uga> and what runlevels to start them on
<uga> the only thing they do is running getty
<uga> which requests to login
<Yarcanox> so why is this program the default package manager? :o I used a lot of them on different distributions, but never used such a bad one
<mountain-linux> no error
<uga> mountain-linux: and do you see the getty menu there?
<uga> in the tty1
<uga> the login request
<genii> uga: Was just looking at /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl    actually
<mountain-linux> did not start. bummer
<adz21c> Yarcanox: to be honest your not really gonna get anywhere just complaining in irc channels, your better off putting in a request for a descent alternative (point out it will no doubt need to be qt based since kubuntus kde/qt version of ubuntu)
<genii> There also seems to be some issue if running proprietary nvidia driver which interferes with consoles
<ThreeFinity> # /dev/sda1
<ThreeFinity> UUID=93dc288f-0439-45fb-b505-160dc1bc7645 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<uga> genii: mountain-linux: I'm thinking it's a graphics problem rather than a tty problem
<ThreeFinity> anything look wrong in that line that might keep a partition from mounting at boot?
<Yarcanox> adz21c why does it need to be qt based? :/
<uga> genii: mountain-linux: maybe starting up the kernel in plain vga mode would help
<genii> ThreeFinity: I'm not sure "relatime" is a valid option
<uga> mountain-linux: your monitor... is it an LCD?
<mountain-linux> This worked, from install from dvd.
<uga> ie, a tft
<arrrghhh> anyone know why knotes insists on opening my last note or even creating a new one on startup?
<ThreeFinity> genii: wow how did that get there? lol i didn't modify that file at all
<ThreeFinity> was like taht after I installed lol and now it won't mount
<adz21c> Yarcanox: I think the idea is to try keep the systems clean and simple by having as few libraries installed, also by having it as Qt its easier to get it to theme with the rest of your desktop (gtk-qt-engine never quite gets it right)
<labud> hi genii   i was here a couple of days ago  with a dvd burner prob    i sorted it out and now can burn with dvd
<genii> ThreeFinity: examination of manpage for mount shows it is valid
<mountain-linux> when i updated 7.10 about 160 meg of files. the text consoles are gone.
<ThreeFinity> when I pick my kernel from grub is says unable to mount partition
<Yarcanox> adz21c but better have a working program than a nice looking one o.O
<genii> labud: Hello, yes I recall. Was it the bios settings after all?
<labud> no
<ThreeFinity> but it only just started saying that, the last 5 times I've isntalled since yesterday it worked fine
<labud> i had the wrong path in the burning program
<adz21c> Yarcanox: it works fine for me, and lots (probably most) other people, i never heard anyone ... till yourself ... complain about its abilities and stability, just usability
<genii> labud: Ah. Good to see you sorted it out then
<labud> <<<just dumb i guess
 * uga ponders installing qingy
<genii> ThreeFinity: Is it saying about the partition or is it possibly having something like VFS in the error?
<labud> i wonder if u r too busy to help with another prob>\?
<Yarcanox> huh now command line apt-get fixes everything
<ThreeFinity> says it cant mount the partition
 * Yarcanox hugs apt-get
<ThreeFinity> It's a clean install, remade and formatted partitions..
<ThreeFinity> the partitions mount fine from inside the livecd, just not at boot from grub
<adz21c> Yarcanox: yea i usually just stick to apt-get anyway, only time i need a gui is when i dunno what the package or app is called
<genii> ThreeFinity: I ask about VFS in the error since it indicates the driver for understanding your hd controller may not be loading in the initrd
<adz21c> Yarcanox: even with a usable one like synaptic its still faster to launch terminal and apt-get
<genii> labud: I'm mildly busy but if you atate your problem myself or someone else may assist :)
<genii> *state'
<ThreeFinity> if it was a driver thing it wouldn't mount under the livecd though would it ?
<arrrghhh> i set knotes to startup in my .kde/Autostart folder with the .desktop file.  is there a better way to do it that won't cause knotes to insist on opening a note or creating a new one on startup?
<Yarcanox> adz21c yes, but synaptic or adept are just better if you don't know exactly what you want
<ThreeFinity> I'm mostly wondering why it worked fine for the first 5 installs but now it won't go
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- I have a symlink to knotes in .kde/Autostart, and it doesn't do that
<ThreeFinity> title		Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<ThreeFinity> root		(hd0,0)
<ThreeFinity> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=93dc288f-0439-45fb-b505-160dc1bc7645 ro quiet splash
<ThreeFinity> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<adz21c> Yarcanox: yea, like i said, i only use a gui when i dunno the package name or app name, otherwise i use apt-get
<genii> ThreeFinity: The livecd has drivers which may not be installed into the ramdisk of the installed system
<ThreeFinity> Does that look proper for a fresh installed grub menu ?
<uga> ThreeFinity: depending on your disk numbering
<uga> but sounds like sane
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, just a symlink to the location in /usr/bin?
<ThreeFinity> sda1 = ext3 / partition and sda5 = swap
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, yeah.
<ThreeFinity> sdb1 = ntfs
<arrrghhh> hrm i'll try that thanks
<mountain-linux> lcd monitor
<ThreeFinity> I set the ext3 partition to Primary and the Swap as logical during partition creation, would that cause a problem ?
<genii> ThreeFinity: All looks proper there. But say it begins to load the initrd. Then that doesn't have info on some driver it needs to have in order to understand your hard drive. Fails miserably
<labud> ok  i can see that u r   i will come back l8r      but the prob is   i am trying to install K 8.04  on a new machine using the live cd     i used GParted to partition the drive  and the live cd went thru its normal install stuff and it formatted the drive and said install was good  but when it reboots it just hangs [black screen flshing cursor]
<uga> ThreeFinity: I think that's safe
<labud> it is a sata II drive
<mountain-linux> lcd monitor
<ThreeFinity> is there any reason it would stop intalling that driver? it installed it fine the last 5 or so times since yesterday. no it suddenly stops installing ?
<ThreeFinity> theres not exactly any options for packages while installing :/
<ThreeFinity> just region and timezone, then partitions, and it goes on it's own
<labud> anyway  thats the prob  but i will pop in l8r  to see if i can get some advice   ty
<uga> uhm... firefox guys are very good at unusability techniques
<uga> the download manager used to be okay
<uga> now the clear list thing is shown only on RMB
<uga> and what's worse, you need to select one of the elements for it to show up first
<mountain-linux> ok, will start in recovery mode
<uga> brilliant minds
<rmribeiro> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rmribeiro> compiz not work, my video is a ati 9250
<Choreboy> Anyone know where I can find a Blackberry channel?
<srajput> hi
<_CrashMaster_> srajput: Hello
<arrrghhh> k just rebooted and the problem still exists with knotes
<arrrghhh> i rm'd the knotes from .kde/Autostart, and put "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/knotes ~/.kde/Autostart" - is that correct?
<funcrush> I want to modify some option of USB memory stick auto mounting, how I can?
<arrrghhh> funcrush, /etc/fstab
<funcrush> arrrghhh: hm.. I'll try
<arrrghhh> funcrush, that's where all the stuff that mounts on boot lies
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, is that the command you used to put knotes in your autostart?
<el1te> does anyone know how to use pulseaudio
<el1te> #pulseaudio is a fucking dead channel
<el1te> been in there for a week and no one answers questions
<Roey> hey guys
<arrrghhh> NickPresta, is that the correct command?  cuz it didn't work.  knotes still starts, but it creates a new note on startup.
<Roey> Is there a general release version by which you Kubuntu devels expect YOUTUBE to work in Konqueror for x86-64 systems?
<nosrednaekim> Roey: use the 3s bit firefox with getlibs
<nosrednaekim> which is how I did it
<nosrednaekim> *32bit
<Roey> getlibs?
<Roey> hey mike
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  how do you do that?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... its grabs required 32 bit libraries
<Roey> ok
<Roey> em
<Roey> ok
<nosrednaekim> go get  a statically compiled binary of firefox (the tar.gz) unzip it.... then get getlibs (google it) and run getlibs on the executable
<arrrghhh> Roey, the problem is not with konqueror, but there's no 64-bit flash.
<Walzmyn> How do I make an app load automatically at start up?
<Roey> Mike, do you know though when it's going to be supported without us users having to do voodoo magic?
<arrrghhh> Walzmyn, add a symlink to .kde/Autostart
<Roey> arrrghhh:  the gnash folks say it works for them, so I don't know why gnash doens't work for me
<Roey> gnash folkls meaning #gnash devs
<arrrghhh> google is your friend btw Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> arrrghhh, if there's no 64-bit flash, how is youtube working with firefox on my computer?
<adz21c> theres that nspluginwrapper that solves that isnt there? I am using flash in my konqueror
<Roey> thunking
<arrrghhh> Walzmyn, you're probably using 32-bit ff
<Walzmyn> arrrghhh, .... that makes sence
<Walzmyn> arrrghhh, thanks
<arrrghhh> Roey, gnash is an open-source attempt to run flash
<arrrghhh> i shouldn't say attempt... it just didn't work as well as the proprietary flash.
<arrrghhh> for me
<adz21c> well they opened the format now
<adz21c> so hopefully should get better
<Walzmyn> arrrghhh, i appreciate that, i didn't know what to google for
<arrrghhh> Walzmyn, kubuntu, startup or something like that.  KISS is what i always say.
<Walzmyn> right, for some reason, the word autostart didn't come to me until I asked here - that was the magic word that return all the results I needed
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, sudo ln -s /usr/bin/knotes /home/YOURUSERNAME/.kde/Autostart/knotes
<arrrghhh> Walzmyn, what about startup?  that's usually what i googled for.  there's a handy app that handles all the autostart stuff for you - but for some reason it's not included with kubuntu.
<arrrghhh> NickPresta, uh... that's the command i put in.
<arrrghhh> and knotes starts up, but it creates a new note every time
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, hmm. I don't use knotes specifically so I don't know if that is normal behavior or not. Let me install it quickly and see what's going on
<arrrghhh> NickPresta, k... it opens the previously created note on my desktop, and on my laptop there aren't any notes.  it always creates a new note on boot.  it's very annoying.  Dragnslcr said he has a symlink to it and it doesn't exhibit that behavior...
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, hmm. I just intalled knotes. I created a few notes and then closed knotes. I then reopened it and no new notes were created. I don't know why it would have different behavior on boot.
<arrrghhh> NickPresta, i figured it was the way i was invoking it... i have no idea.
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, I don't know. I would ask Dragnslcr when he returns
<arrrghhh> k.  it's not such a big deal on my desktop cuz it never restarts, but for my laptop it's quite annoying.  and i love knotes - it's real handy to create quick "sticky" notes with.
<Dragnslcr> I have no idea
<Dragnslcr> I checked knotes' settings, and I didn't see anything about starting with a new note
<arrrghhh> hrm... even happens when i restart the x server
<arrrghhh> i'm gonna test a theory brb
<arrrghhh> well that's awesome.  i had some "window-specific" settings for knotes.  i deleted that entry entirely to see if it affected it at all... and no.  no change.  still creates a new note.
<rascal999> I was trying to setup two monitors, now I'm stuck in 640x320 or w/e, how can I fix this?
<rascal999> it says 640x480 is highest resolution (its not) so what can I do?
<arrrghhh> rascal999, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- you aren't the only one having this issue
<Dragnslcr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/116563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116563 in kdepim "Knotes creates note on startup" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Dragnslcr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446743 might have a solution for you
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- do you have KDE set to remember your session?
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, nope, it creates a fresh session every time
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<arrrghhh> and it literally creates a new note - like i don't have any notes on the laptop, and when it starts it generates a new note.
<rascal999> arrrghhh: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xor is not installed.
<Dragnslcr> Try saving the empty note
<arrrghhh> rascal999, that's not the command i gave you
<rascal999> arrrghhh: thanks
<rascal999> I need to reboot now?
<arrrghhh> rascal999, you can just restart your x session
<rascal999> arrrghhh: ok thankx
<arrrghhh> rascal999, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- the person that reported the bug to Launchpad said that it only happened if you don't have any saved notes
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, well i have 4 or 5 on my desktop at home and it still occurs.
<Dragnslcr> Don't use ctrl-alt-backspace
<arrrghhh> it doesn't create a new note at my desktop, it opens the last note
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, why not use ctrl alt backspace?
<Dragnslcr> Only use ctrl-alt-backspace if your X session isn't responding. Otherwise, logout and restart the X server from kdm
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, ctrl-alt-backspace restarts the x-server in a hurry tho... i don't see why it's bad.
<Dragnslcr> Using ctrl-alt-backspace kills all processes running under the X server
<Dragnslcr> You may lose data from programs that killed without being given a chance to terminate cleanly
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, well of course...
<Dragnslcr> It's the same as pressing the reset button on your computer instead of doing a normal restart
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, i wouldn't go that far.
<arrrghhh> it can't potentially damage your hdd.
<arrrghhh> which is what you're insinuating.
<Dragnslcr> No, I'm not implying that at all
<rascal999> arrrghhh: that worked :D but now my computer has gone usa on me, how do I change settings?
<Dragnslcr> But you can lose data from programs that aren't allowed to exit cleanly
<arrrghhh> rascal999, system settings under the k menu
<rascal999> ^keyboard
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, of course.  i'
<arrrghhh> m sure you can lose data with your method also.
<Dragnslcr> Um, no, you can't
<Dragnslcr> Because all of your programs are given the chance to exit cleanly when you logout
<arrrghhh> eh.  i guess so
<Dragnslcr> And you should pretty much never SIGKILL programs that can be terminated cleanly
<arrrghhh> i think you're making a mountain out of a mole hill.  i was just telling the guy how to restart his x-server quickly without restarting his computer.
<Dragnslcr> You're telling him something that could cause him to lose data
<Dragnslcr> And the safe method isn't all that difficult
<Dragnslcr> KMenu -> Logout, then Menu -> Restart X Server
<Jucato> or logout then ctrl+alt+bksp...
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> y'know he left a long time ago
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Dragnslcr> I may be incorrect. One site that Google comes up with says that ctrl-alt-backspace sends TERM before KILL
<arrrghhh> NickPresta, so how did you run knotes?  cuz when i close knotes and start it back up (from the prompt) it still exhibits the same behavior
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, I just ran knotes with no arguments and it restored my previous notes (and no additional notes)
<arrrghhh> NickPresta, from a command prompt?
<NickPresta> yeah
<NickPresta> I'm using the 3.5.9-2 package from Debian Testing though. I don't know which version Hardy uses (or if it even matters)
<arrrghhh> hrm... i dun get it.  did you have any notes saved or none?
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, it didn't matter either way. saved or not, no additional notes were created
<Dragnslcr> 8.04 has knotes 3.6
<arrrghhh> yea when i have a note saved, it brings up the most recently saved note on startup.  if no notes are saved, it creates a brand new one on the spot
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, that is the expected behavior, is it not? If you don't have any notes and you run knotes, wouldn't it mean you want to write a new note?
<arrrghhh> NickPresta, no... not on startup.  if i want to create a new note, i'll tell it i want one.  so is the expected behavior to open my most recent note on startup too?  i guess you would say yes huh... ugh.  i dunno.
<NickPresta> arrrghhh, I would wager this is probably an issue of expected/general behavior versus your desired behavior. You could ask in #kde I guess and see if they can tell you what is supposed to happen.
<arrrghhh> k thanks
<NikLP> anyone help with a screen issue? I have had to tweak the grub settings to get a visible display, but it's only running at 1280 - my laptop is 1400, however changing the system settings just breaks the display.
<NikLP> I'm running kU 8.04 inside MS VPC 2007
<NikLP> added vga=791 noreplace-paravirt in the grub settings
<NikLP> the display comes up but its garbled otherwise
<traore> Hello
<NickPresta> !hi | traore
<ubottu> traore: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<alexander_> hi¨
<alexander_> Kubuntu guys. My computer doesnt give me the option to set resolution to 1920X1200, just 1600X1200... Even though my 24" can do 1920. How do i fix this? Graphic card seems to work.
<traore> thanks
<NikLP> am I being ignored because I mentioned MS? :)
<NickPresta> !patience | NikLP
<ubottu> NikLP: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NikLP> yes that was a joke :P
<NickPresta> :) just in case.
<NikLP> I spend about 60 hours a week on the #drupal channels, in case you want to check out how much patience THAT requires...! :p
<NickPresta> NikLP, I can imagine :P
<traore> I am looking for a good alarmclock for kubuntu an alternative to kalarm i have looked on kde-apps.org and googled extensively but i havent been able to found one so i';; just use kalarm... but recently i still was a ubuntu+gnome user i just switched to kde and i am using the kde panel and i was looking if there is a dictionary applet for the kicker similar to the gnome dictionary applet, or would it even be possible to use the gnome
<traore> dictionary applet some help/advise would be highly appreciated?
<NikLP> I just want to get learning, but this damn screen issue... grrr :(
<NikLP> brb smoke
<traore> so my question is: Is there a dictionary applet for kde panel? (sorry for the rambling earlier)
<traore> Jucato: :<
<NightBird> traore: I know there is one for kde4, but I don't remember for kde3.5
<traore> oh i am still using kde3.5 kde4 isnt finanlized yet i thought
<NickPresta> traore, I know of kdict, but it isn't an applet. Let me check google really quick
<traore> ok ty
<NightBird> traore: no program that is being worked on is ever finalized
<traore> seems like such a little small thing but i used that dictionary applet so often it' so useful to me
<NickPresta> traore, oh wait. Installing kdict gives you a dictionary applet, apparently. Try that
<traore> will it remember and store all my previous queries also NickPresta?
<arrrghhh> alexander_, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" - make sure to check the desired resolutions.
<traore> thanks NickPresta
<NickPresta> traore, I'm not sure. I just found it in my applet menu. It appears to remember your previous queries.
<alexander_> arrrghhh: it doesnt give me any options... just some text that says it backed up the file, etc
<john-charles> where is the default user kept in kde, and where do I change it?
<NickPresta> john-charles, which default user, for what?
<arrrghhh> alexander_, hrm... try it w/o the -phigh.  it'll take u thru a lotta stuff tho.
<arrrghhh> wow.  #kde is DEAD lol
<traore> what does kpager do btw?
<john-charles> when a new user is created, a bunch of folders such as a Desktop Documents etc.. along with a .kde with the dafault setting is automatically created. where dose that come from and can I change the defaults?
<arrrghhh> http://perso.wanadoo.es/antlarr/kpager.html
<arrrghhh> traore, that link is for you
<arrrghhh> !google | traore
<ubottu> traore: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<NickPresta> john-charles, user files are in their home directory. /home/USERNAME/ where USERNAME is the user in question
<traore> thanks arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> np
<traore> whats wrong with yahoo ?
<alexander_> arrrghhh:  just gave me some keyboard options , etc... nothing about displays :/
<traore> why the google endorsements?
<arrrghhh> alexander_, uh... what?
<traore> D:
<NickPresta> traore, it is a generic search engine. You can use what ever you like to search
<arrrghhh> traore, encouraging you to search for yourself.  i just googled kpager and that's the first page that popped up.
<traore> !yahoo | arrrghhh
<ubottu> Factoid yahoo not found
<traore> lol
<arrrghhh> traore, no thank you
<traore> discrimination
<arrrghhh> dats right.
<arrrghhh> cuz look at yahoo's homepage.  and look at googles.
<john-charles> I know that. what I mean is if I go to system settings and make a new user and then log in as the new user there is obviously a default somewhere that gets copied to the new user's home, where is that default and can i change it?
<arrrghhh> john-charles, a default for what?  NickPresta answered your question it seems...
<Dragnslcr> john-charles- I think it's called the skeleton, but I can't remember offhand where to change it
<traore> http://search.yahoo.com/ <--- and they had this page before google!!
<john-charles> thanks Dragnslcr!
<user1> hi
<arrrghhh> traore, so?  google is still the best for many reasons.  in fact, isn't yahoo's search "powered" by google?
<Machin> can anyone tell me how I can have a different language option at the login screen, like Ubuntu? I seem to remember a package called "something-support-fr"
<Machin> fr being the language
<NikLP> still stuck with screen issue, if anyone knows...
<traore> arrrghhh?
<arrrghhh> NikLP, the problem is hardly anyone is doing what you are doing...
<elvin> hola
<arrrghhh> traore, yes?
<NikLP> well maybe
<arrrghhh> elvin, #kubuntu-es
<traore> :)
<arrrghhh> there's some way to invoke the bot and tell him in spanish lol
<NikLP> it seems there is mention of a 915resolution tool - anyone know about that?
<traore> I am using kubuntu via andLinux :D
<arrrghhh> NikLP, it's for intel integrated cards with resolution issues.
<NikLP> that's what I'm having - can't autodetect a 1400 screen I *think*
<traore> thats why i need to use kde panel D:
<arrrghhh> NikLP, just curious, do you have ANY of these issues booting from livecd?
<NikLP> haven't tried, I don't have a livecd - just the alt version
<arrrghhh> NikLP, hrm... why did you start with the alt version?
<NikLP> where does the livecd live?
<NikLP> because I'm running in VirtualPC for XP
<arrrghhh> NikLP, that still doesn't make sense.
<NikLP> not sure if that's a valid answer
<NikLP> :)
<Dragnslcr> john-charles- I thought it would be in /etc/skel, but apparently not
<arrrghhh> not really.  at any rate, where did you get the alt cd?
<NikLP> arrrghhh: not sure, some mirror
<NikLP> it's KDE 4 on 8.04 afaik
<arrrghhh> NikLP, ...
<NikLP> kubuntu.org > download > mirror
<NightBird> NikLP: the live cd lives in ram when it's started up
<arrrghhh> NikLP, yea usually it gives you the desktop (live) cd and you have to seek out the alt cd.
<NightBird> or, it gets streamed from the cd
<NikLP> yeah I was presented with a list of stuff, I was advised to pick out the alt one for some reason
<arrrghhh> and why was this advised?
<NikLP> I'd rather not have to go seek the "normal"/live cd at this point if at all possible (3am)
<arrrghhh> i never advise the alt cd UNLESS the livecd doesn't work
<NikLP> not sure, tbh :)
<arrrghhh> NikLP, well i can't really help you then, cuz the livecd lets you check everything out without actually installing anything.
<antonio_> hi guys, after upgrading to hardy, i'm experiencing something really odd
<NikLP> arrrghhh: right, but how does that affect the situation I'm in - if the live cd works, and I install from there, I'm going to be in the same place, surely?
<NikLP> this is all new to me, I'm doing my best :/
<antonio_> my battery performance have dropped a llloooottt
<arrrghhh> NikLP, probably not...
<NikLP> oh how so? :/
<arrrghhh> uh... cuz of what i just said...
<arrrghhh> "the livecd lets you check everything out without actually installing anything."
<NikLP> yeah but what's "check out"
<arrrghhh> it runs the complete OS from cd.
<NikLP> if I know I want to install it, I don't understand the advantage
<arrrghhh> lets you test hardware, see if there's any issues, etc.  the alternate cd is for crappy computers that don't have the ram, or the livecd doesn't work with.
<NikLP> it might sound simple to you, but I don't know how this stuff works
<NikLP> ah right
<NikLP> so I have the shit version then :)
<NikLP> I suppose I have little RAM/disk space, maybe that's why I got that advice ?
<arrrghhh> well there's 2 installer versions.  the debian text installer, and ubequity (sp?)
<NikLP> ubiquity, probably?
<Machin> to be honest the main website does a really crappy job at warning users when downloading. First thing I got was Kubuntu LiveCD and my PC couldn't handle it, it kept crashing. I had no idea until I looked up the system requirements myself.
<arrrghhh> NikLP, how much ram do you have?  i've never used VPC2007, but can you choose the ram alloted.  that looks correct actually lol
<Machin> the system requirements for the LiveCD are higher than the main installation, so it was very confusing
<NikLP> yeah I only bumped up to 1GB in my laptop this week - I have 512 allotted to the VM
<arrrghhh> Machin, you're right... ubuntu is much better at that than kubuntu.  i always feel kubuntu is 'behind' ubuntu, but i don't like gnome.
<NikLP> that's about the max I can afford
<NikLP> also very little disk space atm
<arrrghhh> hrm
<NikLP> only a 40GB drive in my lappy
<NikLP> most of which is full, no external storage atm
<arrrghhh> i dunno.  i've never had problems with grub like display.  i'd say try it outside of VM
<arrrghhh> have you tried wubi?  i'm not sure why you're running kubuntu in vm in the first place...
<NikLP> I know what you mean, but I really have to run in the VM...
<arrrghhh> ?
<NikLP> I suspect that the livecd will work, but obviously then I'll go back to the VM, then same issue
<NikLP> I need it to run inside windows
<arrrghhh> why?
<NikLP> so I can use windows...?
<arrrghhh> lmao why don't you do it the other way around?  that's what i do.  run windows inside linux.
<NikLP> well that's not an option at the moment
<arrrghhh> ...
<NikLP> I run a business, I don't have a week to learn all this stuff that way round
<NikLP> I just want to fix this (stupid) screen issue so I can see what I'm doing in the VM window
<arrrghhh> well virtualbox is awesome.  it runs windows perfectly
<arrrghhh> so why do you "need" kubuntu then?
<NikLP> that's as may be.
<NikLP> Need is a strong word. I am looking to learn
<arrrghhh> NikLP, i'd say check out wubi.  you can learn when you want to then, at your own pace.
<NikLP> I'm surprised I'm meeting so much resistance, it's just a monitor resolution... (meant in good faith, of course)
<arrrghhh> and it's installed just like any other windows software.  removed just as easily (in fact easier than most windows programs lol)
 * NikLP googles wubi
<word> virtual machine is a commercial product you can get support from them if you -really- need it
<arrrghhh> NikLP, well i've never done what you're doing.  so i have no idea how to fix your specific problem.  it just seems like you're going about it wrong.  especially since microsoft probably doesn't want you running linux in their vm software.
<NikLP> screw those guys :)
<NikLP> don't have the space to run wubi :(
<arrrghhh> NikLP, which is why i run linux :D
<arrrghhh> NikLP, but you have the space for vm?
<NikLP> well there's lots of posts concerning what I'm doing, but nothing seems to give me the answer ...
<NikLP> the VM is only 3GB atm
 * NikLP sighs
<arrrghhh> so you have space for vm... but not for wubi... that makes no sense.
<arrrghhh> i *think* you can get away with 5gb... i dunno.  i wouldn't recommend it, cuz you probably won't be able to install anything.  get rid of all that porn and music?
<theunixgeek> I'm not getting the KDE 4 artwork, such as the "Poet's Dream", "Leaf Curls", and "Colorado Farm" wallpaper. What package should I install for it?
<arrrghhh> theunixgeek, i think it's kde4-artwork lol
<arrrghhh> nvm
<theunixgeek> arrrghhh: nope
<arrrghhh> theunixgeek, kde4artwork and kde4artwork-data
<theunixgeek> E: Package kde4artwork-data has no installation candidate
<arrrghhh> what about kde4artwork?
<Jucato> theunixgeek: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<theunixgeek> E: Package kde4artwork has no installation candidate
<arrrghhh> theunixgeek, i have no idea.  Jucato has a good suggestion tho :P
<dennister> what the heck is happening with the inability to download anything? another buggy update? my ports are forwarded, no matter what client I use, I can't get any incoming connections thru dht or any other method
<arrrghhh> dennister, probably your isp... cuz i don't have any issue.
<dennister> k, will check with them
<Jucato> !info kde4artwork hardy
<theunixgeek> thanks :)
<ubottu> Package kde4artwork does not exist in hardy
<Jucato> oh must be in backports
<theunixgeek> Jucato: ooh, nice idea
<theunixgeek> thanks
<dennister> just been having other issues lately, too, programs working one day and not the next
<Jucato> !info kdeartwork-kde4 | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: kdeartwork-kde4 (source: kdeartwork-kde4): themes, styles and more from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 120 kB
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<arrrghhh> ok... it's not really for me.
<Jucato> arrrghhh: I know. just telling you it's not kde4artwork :)
<arrrghhh> ah
<arrrghhh> i was close
<fenix> hi
<fenix> how to install themes in kubuntu?
<fenix> i donwload 3 files of the page kde-look
<Jucato> !changethemes | fenix
<ubottu> fenix: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<theunixgeek> how do I get Konversation to not open at login?
<jhutchins> theunixgeek: Quit it before you log out.
<theunixgeek> jhutchins: thanks
<flaccid_> theunixgeek, either close it before logging out so your session saves with no konv loaded, or disable sessions in system settings
<theunixgeek> thanks
<flaccid_> dang
<intelikey> dang ?
<flaccid_> pretty much like 'darn'
<flaccid_> similar
<intelikey> oh a sware, i see
<flaccid_> sware?
<flaccid_> its a euphemism :)
<Jucato> !nickspam | aleboco
<ubottu> aleboco: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<aleboco> sorry
<aleboco> first time i was trying to register my nick and made a mess
<intelikey> flaccid_ odd i would have thought the opposite to be true
<flaccid_> not sure why. '
<flaccid_> 'my kde crashed, dang'... pretty unoffensive
<flaccid_> !ot | flaccid_
<intelikey> only the fact that you needed to add a byword to express feeling,  that's all.
<intelikey> !ot | intelikey
<flaccid_> intelikey, yeah big on the bywords :)
<intelikey> me too  :)
<flaccid_> gtg
<FisherPrice> good afternoon everyone
<Penth> Is there a special channel for sound support? I installed Heron last night and can't get sound working in KDE3 or 4.
<generacion> hola
<generacion> hola
<Penth> buon notte
<generacion> hola
<NightBird> I greet thee?
<generacion> hola
<generacion> hola penth
<kinst> Hi there.
<generacion> hola kinst
<hagabaka> will hardy or hardy-backports get qt 3.9.9?
<generacion> hola
<hagabaka> *3.3.9
<generacion> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kinst> I'm installing kubuntu from the alternate cd. How would I make all the partitions encrypted?
<generacion> hola nick
<kinst> generacion: hola. :-)
<generacion> hola 3vno
<kinst> Is it a filesystem type that I need to set for the partitions?
<intelikey> partition type
<generacion> hola kinst
<generacion> quien habla español?
<generacion> hhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooollllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaa
<shane2peru> !es generacion
<ubottu> Factoid es generacion not found
<NikLP> !es | generacion
<ubottu> generacion: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kinst> intelikey: do you know what type?
<intelikey> kinst primary dos or extended + ntfs    probably
<intelikey> kinst what exactly are you trying to do there ?
<intelikey> the partition type is not important to linux   the fs type is   (somewhat)
<kinst> intelikey: I'm installing kubuntu on my laptop and want to have encrypted partitions.
<intelikey> ah encryption... sorry just out of the scope of my knowledge there
<kinst> Oh, ok. Thanks anyway.
<intelikey> welcome.    maybe someone that has actually encripted their box can help.
<kinst> "Two new features have been added to Kubuntu 8.04 in this arena. The first is     the ability to install and encrypted file system during installation." That is mentioned in the kubuntu site.
<intelikey> yes.  but i'm still running 6.6   ;/
<kinst> :-)
<intelikey> figured i might use it until i needed to reload to fix it... then upgrade,       haven't reloaded for a couple of years now...
<BluDog_Anchorite> anyone here on AT&T fiber ?
<navetz> can anyone help me with the new firefox 3.0, when I download things it wont let me open them by a default application, I always have to download and open them, any ideas?
<BluDog_Anchorite> does it not launch an app period, or the wrong app
<styfle> hello
<Dr_willis> hi
<navetz_> hello
<navetz_> can anyone help me with the new firefox 3
<mr-t> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NightBird> navetz_: (that means, yes, someone in here may be able to help you with firefox 3, and you should skip forward to actually asking the question)
<navetz_> can anyone help me with the new firefox 3.0, when I download things it wont let me open them by a default application, I always have to download and open them, any ideas?
<navetz_> when I go to edit->preferences->applications it is blank.
<mr-t> you should have some plugins there how did you install ff?
<pato> buenas
<pato> alguiien  con  ganas de  sacarme  las  dudas? ^^
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> i want install ksynaptics but can't.. it is available in adept but no candidate version.. any idea?
<iltechie> \o guys ff2 plugin q. .. play buttons on this page http://www.8notes.com/guitar_chord_chart/ expect my FF2 to execute .pl Perl script, any ideas ?
<Dr_willis> I thought   ksynaptics  was getting replaced by some other tool. Its a bit out of date, and theres some issues with the new changes to the synaptics driver in the latest X - i recall reading from the   ksynaptics  web site.
<noaXess> Dr_willis: aha.. whats the name of the other tool?
<noaXess> is it touchfreeze
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  you got it.
<noaXess> Dr_willis: do you now an plan when it is available in repos?
<Dr_willis> Nope.
<Dr_willis> aparently the state/status/ of the Synaptics drivers under X - is a bit of confusion.
<noaXess> :)).. confusoin is good :)
<Dr_willis> not when they change library calls and functions and stuff and dont docmuent it - i guess. :)
<Dr_willis> or so i read on that  ksynaptics web site
<noaXess> Dr_willis: jep.. i think thats why now touchfreeze is the name :)
<noaXess> see ya later.. bye
<noaXess> and thanks
<matias> a la mierdaa cuantos usuaiors conectados
<matias> HolasS???
<matias> hello?
<iltechie> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<iltechie> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<matias> Ok thanks
<iltechie> \o guys ff2 plugin q. .. play buttons on this page http://www.8notes.com/guitar_chord_chart/ expect my FF2 to execute .pl Perl script, any ideas ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm..i would expect its the web SERVER  with somne perl cgi scripts.
<GillesM> hi I have some binary file in my svn server, I got them when I do a checkout and I don't see anything when I modify them and do a commit
<tandb> What is the best way to view pdf files in firefox. At the moment I can't.
<nicktian> ping
<Dr_willis> pong
<nicktian> а собирал ли ктонибуть копыто последнее из свн в кубунте ?
<matias> ubuntu-es?
<matias> como conecto?
<foormea> hi
<foormea> i'm looking for a download manager that allow multi thread, could anyone please guide me on that? :)
<foormea> i'm trying kget right now but it doesn't seem to support multi threading
<snmateen> hi guys
<snmateen> please help in installing rpm packages on unbuntu
<flaccid> !alien | snmateen
<ubottu> snmateen: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<foormea> hey
<foormea> i'm now under the regular kubuntu hardy (kde 3) ; if i wanna install and try kde4 (with still keeping kde3), i just have to "sudo aptitude install kde4" ? or do i have to do something different or install more packages?
<Ayabara> is it possible to do "lossless editing" in digikam. like picasa, where the changes are stored in a picasa.ini file and applied before showing the image on screen, but the original jpeg not overwritten.
<b3lt3r> aargh - just updated 32 packages through synaptic and sound is now broken - kmix says "mixer cannot be found".... any ideas?
<robf_> ok on installing the mozilla-mplayer firefox doesn't see the plugin
<robf_> I searched the web,  but can't find any related problems
<b3lt3r> ﻿aargh - just updated 32 packages through synaptic and sound is now broken - kmix says "mixer cannot be found".... any ideas?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyone knows an applet for monitoring dual core processor?
<b3lt3r> sound is definitely broken after an auto update this morning on Hardy.... Kmix shows "mixer cannot be found"
<sobbello> hi everyone
<isler> hello! how i do install kde4.1?
<b3lt3r> ﻿sound is definitely broken after an auto update this morning on Hardy.... Kmix shows "mixer cannot be found" - has anyone any suggestions to resolve?
<mr_dd> hello
<_2> is there a qemu master present ?
<mr_dd> i've a problem since installing my nvidia-card on hardy... it's not possible to user a higher resolution than 800x600 and my xorg.conf looks strange... someone an idea?
<_2> how do you get windows to do something besides 640x480x16 in qemu ?
<_2> i mean 16 colour is so monocromeish
<_2> like black&white teli   ya know
<mr_dd> that's my /etc/X11/xorg.conf - http://nopaste.org/p/aldQUuGkY
<plut0nash> dwidmann
<plut0nash> :P
<plut0nash> you around dude?
<oilinki> hi, do you know which would be best application in kubuntu to read offline wikipedia pages?
<oilinki> would be great if the application would be able to do rsync or similar to update the wikipages as well
<Dragonath> I've a problem with booting hardy off my usb stick - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5031126
<Briareos> (see http://pastebin.ca/1027782) I upgraded my LTSP box from dapper to hardy; did the ltsp-update-...-stuff; deleted the old client files and created new ones; now i want to boot (a client!), i do not get a login screen - instead the console says the above. Any idea?
<xt828_> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Angeltronix> Hi, I'm having problems with amarok...
<Angeltronix> It cannot play Mp3's
<Angeltronix> and I have all the codecs installed
<Angeltronix> I think the problem is with Xine
<Angeltronix> Kaffeine also have problems playing files that require extra codecs
<Angeltronix> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 upgraded from 7.10
<Angeltronix> Sysinfo for 'Linux': Linux 2.6.24-17-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3194 MHz (6387 bogomips), HD: 157/188GB, RAM: 994/1010MB, 131 proc's, 1.1d up
<snmateen> Hi Guys
<snmateen> how to remove the rpm package installed using alien ?
<snmateen> can I give command like sudo alien -e <package.deb>
<Dr_willis> Ive never used alien
<Dr_willis> I though alien converted rpms to debs
<Dr_willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Dr_willis> try man alien  for a start?
<snmateen> alrite
<Angeltronix> snmateen: the packshe should appear on synaptic...
<snmateen> oh alrite
<Angeltronix> you can remove it from there
<snmateen> ok so all the .deb packages installed using alien will appear in synaptic package manager
<snmateen> right ?
<Angeltronix> snmateen: yep
<snmateen> Thanks Angeltronix
<Angeltronix> snmateen: no prob ☺
<Angeltronix> mmm, can anyone help me with the problem I have with Xine?
<snmateen> Angeltronix : where can we get applets like battery applet and whether etc... ?
<Dr_willis> I thought that depending on the program/player - many of them had extra mp3 related packages. theres not just a big codec pack for them
<Angeltronix> snmateen: for gnome or kde?
<snmateen> gnome
<Angeltronix> Dr_willis: the problems are only for the players that use Xine as engine
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<Angeltronix> Dr_willis: eg. Amarok, Kaffeine, etc...
<Dr_willis> I cant imagine why one would want to use xine for mp3 :) but... if you like it.. heh
<Jucato> Dr_willis: because it is was most KDE 3 apps use by default
<Dr_willis> I thought for amarok there was a specific mp3 related package.
<Angeltronix> Jucato: I have all the codecs available for Ubuntu
<Jucato> Angeltronix: Ubuntu and Kubuntu have different sets of codecs
<Jucato> what did you install?
<Angeltronix> Jucato: yes I know...
<Dr_willis> does 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' grab the mp3 stuff? Hmm.. i dont rember ever needing to installing anything else.
<Angeltronix> I also have the Gstreamer codecs and they are working well
<Jucato> Dr_willis: it does. or else, it should :)
<Angeltronix> Dr_willis: yes, I have installed Ubuntu and Kubuntu restricted extras
<Angeltronix> using the meta-packages
<snmateen> Angeltronix : Gstreamer Codecs are more than sufficient
<Angeltronix> and some extra packages from the medibuntu repository
<Jucato> snmateen: no they are not for Kubuntu
<Jucato> nothing in Kubuntu/KDE uses gstreamer
<Angeltronix> yep ☺
<snmateen> then you must be trying xine
<Angeltronix> actually, the problem is with Xine
<Jucato> snmateen: he is having problems with xine
<Angeltronix> It's not recognizing the installed codecs
<snmateen> well, I faced the same problem when I was KDE
<snmateen> Angeltronix :  what you can possibly do is that
<Angeltronix> for example, if I try to play a Mp3 file on Amarok, It says that is an Unsupported format
<snmateen> get in to preference of the player which you are using and change the engine
<snmateen> Angeltronix : you just have to change the engine in the amarok
<Angeltronix> and Kaffeine cannot play Avi's using codecs like Xvid or Divx
<Jucato> snmateen: there are no other engines supported in Amarok 1.x except Xine
<Angeltronix> yes, Amarok currently only works with xine
<snmateen> well I had just changed the engine when I had the same problem
<snmateen> it started working
<snmateen> I dont exactly understand why its not working for you
<Angeltronix> this problem appeared suddenly a few days ago...
<Angeltronix> everything was working fine
<snmateen> then there must be some package conflict in the dependencies
<snmateen> in your recent install of the packages
<snmateen> you can try removing the xine engine and installing it again.
<Angeltronix> but i think it was after an update that xine starts to fail
<Angeltronix> I've tried reinstalling the xine-related packages
<Angeltronix> and the problem persist
<Angeltronix> I've never had problems with codecs conflicts and the xine engine
<snmateen> hmmm
<rophy> hello
<uhriventis> Hello.
<rophy> what's the dock applcation pannel
<Angeltronix> this ubuntu installation have almost 2.5 years of being running on this machine
<Angeltronix> without problems
<Angeltronix> now I'm running Hardy 8.04 upgraded from 7.10
<Angeltronix> Sysinfo for 'Linux': Linux 2.6.24-17-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3194 MHz (6387 bogomips), HD: 157/188GB, RAM: 990/1010MB, 127 proc's, 1.2d up
<rophy> dock application pannel?
<uhriventis> Dock application bar is, when you have it on a place where your running programs go instead of at the kbar
<uhriventis> I htink
<uhriventis> I've never used it
<uhriventis> And I've had kubuntu for 2+ years
<uhriventis> haha
<Angeltronix> XD
<uhriventis> I think you can put shortcuts there
<rophy> well i added this pannel
<rophy> at it's just a grey coulmn on the right of the screen
<uhriventis> Try right clicking it and adding a program
<Jucato> rophy: oh that's a useless thing for WindowMaker compatibility only
<uhriventis> Or click and drag a program to it
<rophy> and what's a windowmaker comatibilty?
<Jucato> WindowMaker is a (old) window manager (something like kwin, compiz, metacity, fluxbox, etc)
<Jucato> it had something called a dock I think, like a taskbar
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> has
<Jucato> so that panel is for running windowmaker apps
<Tm_T> WindowMaker <3
<Jucato> oh sorry. s/had/has/
<Tm_T> haha
<Angeltronix> rophy: yes, that panel is useless ☺
<Tm_T> it's not dead yet
<rophy> okai the point is i want a dock and i thought this couuld be a goo choice but not workin ..annd that kooldock not very nice
<uhriventis> I'm just coming over from debian I tried it out and it was a little confusing to me. But, it ran faster
<rophy> not abt the speed abt the way it looks
<rophy> the way it stucks downthere
<rophy> and enlarge icons
<_2> anyone know about qemu ?    how to get vidio higher than 640x480x4 ?
<uhriventis> I'm really minimalistic. KDE is almost to pretty for me
<rophy> annoying
<Angeltronix> well, so nobody have a clue on what's happening with xine on my pc...
<uhriventis> _2 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_2> uhriventis o.O ???
<uhriventis> Add it when you get to the moniter part
<uhriventis> In your terminal
<uhriventis> or Konsole
<uhriventis> brb need to restart
<_2> uhriventis oh you mean if i'm running linux in the qemu ?
<Angeltronix> It seems that in launchpad aren't a bug report similar to this issue
<_2> actually i wasn't.   but that might work.
<rophy> and the dock thimg?
<Angeltronix> then I'll report it, maybe it can be solved ☺
<_2> well time to take the gun for a walk again.   i'll prolly see you fellows tomarrrow
<uhriventis> I wonder if he figured it out
<pim> I have to type firefox-2 to start firefox
<pim> is there a way to create a new bash command firefox?
<Dragonath> you can symlink firefox to firefox-2 I guess
<pim> ah
<pim> what's the command I use?
<pim> standard is ls I read
<osc> Hi all
<pim> but that's for listing directories
<Tm_T> ln -s from to  create symlink
<pim> oh?
<osc> Can't I remove the default packages from ubuntu using apt-get remove ....?
<pim> I think you can
<Tm_T> you can remove everything
<osc> I am using feisty 7.04 kubuntu
<pim> sudo apt-get purge package
<Tm_T> even to destroy your system ;)
<osc> and it removes all kde packages after that
<osc> I just want to remove one package
<osc> say openoffice
<pim> yes you can destroy everything, as long as you have the rootpassword
<osc> Howw can I
<pim> man lns
<pim> woops
<pim> Is there a command line search tool in Linux?
<Tm_T> pim: to search what?
<pim> Tm_T to search for an executable called: firefox
<osc> I don't want to destroy everything, just remove open office2.2
<osc> Last time I try to remove kate
<Tm_T> pim: "locate firefox" or better in this case, "which firefox"
<pim> ah
<Tm_T> osc: you can remove, no problems
<osc> and it removed all packages
<Tm_T> osc: it might take also "kubuntu-desktop" metapackage but it doesn't hurt really
<pim> hm Tm_T locate firefox just churns out a long list of data and which firefox gives me nothing
<osc> ok i have to trust
<osc> I'll try
<Tm_T> pim: yup, or better in this case, "which firefox"
<osc> thanks
<Tm_T> pim: ^
<pim> which firefox doesn't give me anything
<Tm_T> ~$ which firefox
<Tm_T> /usr/bin/firefox
<Tm_T> interesting, so you don't have the executable then?
<osc> <pim> first do updatedb
<Tm_T> ah, true
<osc> then, locate firefox
<osc> it'll give all file paths
<Tm_T> locate firefox | grep bin
<Tm_T> ;(
<osc> if there are any?
<pim> locate firefox|grep bin gives me something
<Tm_T> what ?
<Jucato> (locate db might not have been updated yet though)
<Tm_T> true
<pim> /usr/bin/firefox-2
<pim> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-2-bin
<Dragonath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5031126#post5031126 - any ideas?
<pim> these are the upper two
<Jucato> oh
<pim> so which one is the executable?
<pim> firefox-2 I guess?
<Tm_T> both, but /usr/bin/firefox-2 is preferable
<osc> there is a problem with hardy
<pim> what is the difference between the two?
<osc> It can't see samba drives
<Tm_T> pim: prolly /usr/bin/firefox-2 is symlink to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-2-bin
<osc> of other servers like feisty
<Tm_T> pim: easy to check, ls -alFh /usr/bin/firefox-2
<osc> Does anybody tried?
<Tm_T> sorry, I don't use sambe
<Tm_T> samba even
<pim> hm I get: firefox is not installed, use apt-get install firefox-3.0 to install
<Tm_T> yes
<pim> I don't really want the beta
<pim> but thanks for your help
<pim> fire + tab works as well :D
<Tm_T> yup
<pim> well cu later then
<osc> does anybody tried remastering of kubuntu?
<Tm_T> pim: you can symlink firefox-2 to firefox
<Tm_T> "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-2 /usr/bin/firefox "
<rozann> sabà alkir
<patsikas> hello
<patsikas> can i ask something for superkaramba?
<pim> Tm_T Thanks, it works now!
<Tm_T> pim: good :)
<patsikas> how does superkaramba work?
<mattycoze> hey guys; i was wondering what might happen when i install Gentoo on a separate partition; how do i edit the Grub menu?
<pim> gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<pim> mattycoze or you can use kate ;-)
<mattycoze> kate ftw.
<pim> Notepad!!!
<mattycoze> pim; can i show you my grubby list :p?
<mattycoze> i need to know what to edit specifically for when i install Gentoo tonight
<mattycoze> like i haven't made a partition just yet
<pim> I don't know much about it, but I think you might just want to have a look at what's already there.
<mattycoze> ok
<pim> You need a name and the root at least
<pim> so the mounting point on your harddrive of the partition
<Dr_willis> mattycoze,  i pick one OS that handles grub. and let it be the only os to do the grub stuff. :)
<Dr_willis> often  after installing 2 disrtos. i have to  look at one disrtos grub config and cut/paste the proper stanzas to the Other disrtos grub config  - so i have the proper entries.
<crs> Is apt-get upgrade enought to update system to newest possible version? Like from previous release to 8.04.
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr_willis> I  was thinking the gui/update tool handled a few sprcial cases that just apt-get updating dident get.
<amerigo> !PROVIDER
<ubottu> Factoid provider not found
<amerigo> !provider
<crs> Dr_willis: Thanks chap.
<mattycoze> Dr_willis uhh well ubuntu handles grub (i was gunna use ubuntu as a default anyway). and whenver i feld like booting into another distro just switch throught he grub menu on startup
<Dr_willis> Yep - i let Ubuntu Handle the grub stuff..
<mattycoze> Dr_willis i'm assuming you switch between kernels sometimes?
<Dr_willis> I got 3 'disrtos' on the laptop. geexbox, puppylinux, and Ubuntu :)
<mattycoze> ahh i see; and it's never auto-configured?
<mattycoze> puppylinux is very fast :o
<amerigo> Hello dear. I had to buy some web space but I'd like to know what is the best and the cheap... some tips??
<mattycoze> amerigo wrong place :p
<mattycoze> !offtopic| amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<amerigo> where is the right place??
<snmateen> hi guys
<amerigo> ok thanks
<snmateen> i am not able to install applets in the taskbar
<Dr_willis> which applets?
<snmateen> whether applet
<snmateen> weather applet
<Dr_willis> some applets appear in the 'add applet' menu. some are ran and just add an icon.
<Dr_willis> !find applet
<ubottu> Found: contact-lookup-applet, deskbar-applet, deskbar-applet-dbg, eyesapplet, fast-user-switch-applet (and 52 others)
<Dr_willis> I dont recall using the weather applet in the panel.  I always just had my browsers homepage set to be the weather channel. :)
<snmateen> well i am using gnome
<snmateen> you must not have seen weather applet in KDE
<pim> Is there a way to: "hard-unmount"
 * Dr_willis notes that this is the #kubuntu channel. :)   
<Dr_willis> Ive seen it - i havent used it in ages.
<Dr_willis> pim,  theres a force option to umount i think
<snmateen> alrite
<snmateen> is there any way I can get to code of these applets ?
<Dragonath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5031126#post5031126 - any ideas what to do?
<Dr_willis> the source code is out there somewhere.
<Dr_willis> theres some apt commands to retrive it also. but ive never tweaked the code
<Dr_willis> apt-get build-deps (or somthing like that?)
<pim> sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0/ is supposed to do it but it doesn't work
<Dr_willis> you may want to try 'lsof' to see whats accessing the cdrom also.
<pim> I know what is
<pim> I'm installing a game
<pim> and I need to swap DVD's
<Dr_willis> let me guess.. wine and a 2+ disk game.....
<pim> Orange Box
<Dr_willis> Well  the #wine guys may have some ideas on the proper way to do it. i wonder if  it might be best to disable the auto-mounting features of kde while the game installs.
<Dr_willis> cedega had some tweaks in this area. but i havent messed with wine in ages with big games
<pim> Hm I'll ask in #wine
 * Dr_willis runs kweather and looks  at the weather.. weee...
<Dragonath> no grub scientists here? :)
<Dr_willis> grub is the kind of tool. it pays to read its very well done homepage/docs/manual :) and  then  start haxoring! heh
<Dr_willis> you got a specific issue?
<Dragonath> yes
<Dragonath> I pasted it a few minutes back
<Dragonath> the url
<Dragonath> if I started writing it here it would just become unreadable
<Dragonath> basically I want the grub on my usb stick to boot the hardy on my sata drive
<Dragonath> it can almost achieve that
<Dragonath> but then something goes wrong
<Dr_willis> when booting from a external usb device. the 'drive order can change'
<Dr_willis> the internal hd that was sda. may now become sdb.
<Dragonath> yes, but the boot commands that detail where the kernel is found don't use markings like hda or sdb
<Dragonath> they have hd0, hd1 ,etc
<Dr_willis> a trick is to copy/clone the grub menu entries with incremental (hd#.#) entries  to try them out and see  -  hd0 becomes hd1 and so forth.
<Dr_willis> grub does NOT use hda hdb. it uses hd0 hd1 and so forth..  correct. those #'s can change.
<Dragonath> I just said that
<Dragonath> I'm pretty sure that grub manages to start booting the kernel
<Dragonath> however at some point it can't find the rest of the stuff it wants
<Dr_willis> the initrrd or root= entries may be  confused. when the drives get reorderd.
<pim> how can I kill wine?
<drurew_> hey people, is there a way to reinstall xorg.conf without reinstalling my system i have /home on a seperate partition....even if i were to reinstall the  system i think that xorg.conf woud be located in the /home dir....so i dont think it would get written over...any ideas?
<ds187> pim: the hard way: "ps -ax | grep wine" and then "kill -9 pid_of_wine"
<Dragonath> hmm so what do I do with the root and initrrd entries to make them comply to how I want the system to work?
<Dragonath> "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/4a4d367a-cf21-4ca4-87 does not exist"
<Dr_willis> Dragonath,  that can be tricky. I recall the 'ubuntu hacks' book - detailing some issues with booting from a usb hard drive. But ive never messed with it. and im not sure what problems stll exist under hardy with doing it.
<Dragonath> hmm ok
<Dragonath> well the howtos I have found about booting off an USB drive usually have the distro on the USB drive as well
<Dragonath> however I would just use the USB drive to point the bios to the right way so it can boot the hardy on my sata drive
<Dragonath> I really don't want to buy a new motherboard just because this one can't boot a sata drive :)
<farchord> hmmm thing about that though is the usb drive will have to remain in
<farchord> and if your mobo can't boot from sata, you got a problem that goes past linux mate
<Dragonath> you mean it's not possible to use grub to boot a linux installation that's on another drive than the grub installation?
<Dr_willis> i imaghien its possible.. its just that the reordering of the drives is confusing  a few things.
<Dragonath> well once I know the drive and the partition the distro is on, then there shouldn't be any huge problems anymore
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Dr_willis> but thats not exctly what you are wanting to do..
<Dragonath> no
<Dragonath> but it seems there is helpful information there
<Dragonath> thanks for the link
<Dragonath> hmm this seems to be simple
<Dragonath> all I need from the USB grub is that it starts the bootup sequence on the SATA drive
<pawel> hi
<pim> hi
<pawel> someone is here
<pawel> ?
<pim> yes
<pim> How can I update my graphics card drivers?
<micoh> nvidia?
<pim> yes
<pim> 8600GT
<micoh> hmm.. i think it should be sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<micoh> and then: sudo nvidia-xconfg for options
<gregor_> hallo... gibt es eine möglichkeit irgendwo in /sys, /proc o.ä. nachzuschauen, ob die verwendete soundkarte hardwaremixing unterstützt?
<pim> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gregor_> oh sorry... wrong channel :)
<crs> what is the difference between remove and purge?
<prince_jammys> purge removes configuration files, 'remove' doesn't
<crs> prince_jammys: Ok, thanks :)
<pim> simply put: purge purges everything, remove just removes the package
<Jucato> pim: that's called a circular definition :)
<crs> ;-)
<pim> hehe, ok :-)
<prince_jammys> mine is only semi-circular
<NikLP> hi I've got the latest 8.04 and I'm trying to run it in MS VPC, but the video is not working - I have got it to work under 1280x1024 using vga=791 noreplace-paravirt in the kernel boot up line, but I need to get it working up to 1400x1050 (dell D505) - any thoughts?
<crs> pim: Thanks, but that is not saying me anything. English isnt my primary language and those words have simmilar meanings in my lang. That is why I am so confused. :)
<NikLP> he's saying purge removes everything, while remove only gets rid of the application files - similar to uninstalling a windows app but leaving the app's registry entries intact, I suppose(?)
<pim> crs What's your primary language?
<crs> pim: Polish. But i do understand now. No worries. ;-)
<Jucato> NikLP: Windows leaves more than just registry entries :)
<prince_jammys> crs: just to beat the dead horse (or it's equivalent in polish): if you 'remove' a package, and then reinstall it, your old settings will remain. if you 'purge' it, settings are gone
<NikLP> Jucato: loose analogy :p
<prince_jammys> *its
<crs> Thanks guys. :)
<Jucato> prince_jammys: not quite. your user settings for that app remains whether your purge or not :)
<prince_jammys> i wasn't aware of that
<crs> By the way, while I am here. If there is any (k)ubuntu devs in here... i'd to say thank you for a good piece of work. :)
<Jucato> prince_jammys: apt will never touch anything in $HOME. that's a policy
<prince_jammys> how about 'aptitude'?
<Jucato> when I say apt, that goes for the APT library which both apt-get and aptitude :)
<Jucato> use*
<prince_jammys> yeah makes sense
<crs> prince_jammys: aptitude uses apt as a backeng
<prince_jammys> so the settings just get removed from /etc ?
<Jucato> yep
<prince_jammys> gotcha
<Jucato> system-wide settings in /etc (or other places the package installs to) get uninstalled when using purge
<prince_jammys> makes sense. i always have to remove the dotfiles manually
<prince_jammys> with my own bare hands
<crs> O, i have got a quistion. :) I made a big list of changes in adept, then pressed apply changes and get error window and I lost my list of changes ;/
<prince_jammys> sometimes beating the dead horse brings it back to life
<crs> Can i restore it somehow?
<Jucato> crs: um.. nope...
<ahmed_> hi ihave 2 folders with excel and word files every weak or day i make new files and edit some old files i want to backup thse folders every day or every weak or after every change i made i heard about BackerUpper but i think its for gnome is there any for kde?? whatis the backup for kde
<total> hi, are anybody from poland ? i have problem with grub.
<google-bot> hello, Is there any problem to run openoffice.org in kubuntu ??
<google-bot> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jucato> !pl | total
<ubottu> total: please see above
<total> sorry and thx : ]
<Dragonath> can grub chainload another grub installation from a sata drive?
<stdin> it can do it to another partition, so why not another drive
<Jucato> unless you mean run another grub menu from within an already running grub?
<Jucato> hi stdin
 * Jucato cout's
<hak5fan> Hi all I'm writing this from Kubuntu KDE4 it's awsome :D
<Dragonath> right now I have grub on a usb stick, I want to boot off the stick and use grub to boot the linux installation I have on a sata drive my motherboard can't boot
<Jucato> wait for 4.1 and you'll be blow away :P
<stdin> Jucato: just waiting for qt4 to compile in my ppa, so I'm here for around 2 hours :p
<Dragonath> however I can't seem to be able to load the linux installation on the sata drive properly with grub
<hak5fan> I know 4.0 isn't rock solid yet
<hak5fan> It took some time to get wireless working. knetworkmanager didn't work for me so i had to use wlassistant
<ahmed_> hi ihave 2 folders with excel and word files every weak or day i make new files and edit some old files i want to backup thse folders every day or every weak or after every change i made i heard about BackerUpper but i think its for gnome is there any for kde?? whatis the backup for kde
<stdin> Dragonath: you can try making a normal grub menu entry but changing the root
<crs> Jucato: uu, shame ;/ It should be able to keep that list.. ;/ Maybe adept feature request?
<google-bot> Dragonath: There is a room #grub
<hak5fan> ahmed_: Keep and resync might work
<Jucato> crs: synaptic has such a feature. adept is undergoing an overhaul right now, so I can't really say
<ahmed_> hak5fan: wher to get it??
<Dragonath> I think I've tried that - I copy pasted bits of the grub menu.lst on the sata drive and changed the hard drive id
<Dragonath> I'll ask in #grub
<hak5fan> ahmed_: try searching in adept or using the command line
<stdin> keep should be pre-installed
<ahmed_> hak5fan: i'll try add/rremove programs or senaptic
<hak5fan> ahmed_: Yes  in kde synaptic is called adept
<hak5fan> It's a little different
<ahmed_> hak5fan: sorry man im have to learn mre in linux i like it so much but i was windows user
<Jucato> hak5fan: no. synaptic and adept are completely and absolutely different :)
<freethinker> HI!there is anyone who can teel me how i change permissions on ubuntu 8.04?
<freethinker> i want to copy and paste some files and i cant
<pim> sudo cp file file
<snmateen> Hello Willis
<hak5fan> ahmed_: That's ok... As stdin mentioned keep should be installed allready
<crs> How kernel updates looks in kubuntu? In gentoo which I used to use package manager only downloaded sources for you and you had to build kernel by yourself. How situation looks here?
<Jucato> freethinker: careful now. where are you trying to copy files
<stdin> crs: kernel updates come like any other update, it will show in adept and you just install it as normal
<snmateen> Hi Guys
<crs> stdin: and it replacing kernel, change entries in grub config and stuff?
<stdin> crs: done automatically
<crs> stdin: lovely, thanks :)
<Jucato> crs: it doesn't replace an already installed kernel. it automatically updates grub
<snmateen> When I play songs in player, generally when headphones are inserted , the sound in the speakers automatically stops right ?
<freethinker> i am tryingto copy grub from ubuntu to grub of fedora
<stdin> crs: old kernels won't be removed automatically, but you just remove the package and it'll update grub and everything
<crs> Jucato: ooh yes, I just said that in wrong way, you are right. :)
<snmateen> That is not happening here, I am using ubunto gnome 8.04
<freethinker> i didnt understand how i can copy files, how can i?
<freethinker> or changing permissions
<google-bot> freethinker: what is your location or source and destination ??
<google-bot> freethinker:  what is the error you get??
<freethinker> my source is media:/sda3/boot/grub and destination media:/sda1/boot/grub/
<google-bot> hmm
<google-bot> use /sda3/boot ...
<google-bot> freethinker: just remove the media: prefix
<freethinker> but ho i change to boot sda3?
<google-bot> freethinker:  media:/sda3/boot is /media/sda3/boot
<google-bot> freethinker:  you want to boot from sda3?? or sda1 ??
<freethinker> for me is the same
<ahmed_> hak5fan: hi again i didnt find keep and resync but i found keep but what is control rdiff- periority mean??
<freethinker> i have install fedora, and i wasnt able to enter ubuntu, now i am disable of enter fedora
<hak5fan> I've actually never used keep... so try asking someone else
<freethinker> i have tryied to change boot withkbrubeditor, but it was the same, ad then  i notice it only change the files from boot of ubuntu
<google-bot> freethinker:  so you have ubuntu and fedora installed dual boot??
<freethinker> yes
<google-bot> which ones boot ??
<freethinker> i am on ubuntu now
<google-bot> so ubuntu boots okay, but Fedora doens't boot. right??
<freethinker> yes
<ahmed_> ok mam thx for help
<freethinker> i think becuase it is booting from the directory from fedora
<google-bot> paste your grub menu.lst file
<freethinker> i tryied
<google-bot> !paste | freethinker
<ubottu> freethinker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<google-bot> freethinker: also paste the "sudo fdisk -l " commands output
<freethinker> thanks!!
<freethinker> i think i did it
<freethinker> i again!i didn have sucess
<freethinker> How i can change the boot from fedora to ubuntu?
<freethinker> from hard drive
<yao_ziyuan> is it possible to use a gtk style as a kde style?
<rafal> #ubuntu-pl
<Bauldrick> I killed my system by *remove --purge kde4* - I'm trying to restore as much as I can, whats the desktop for kde3?
<pim> let's see
<Jucato> Bauldrick: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> (that's KDE3)
<pim> oh :p
<pim> ok
<Bauldrick> will that install a base again?
<Jucato> yep
<Bauldrick> will it bring in everything else?
<Bauldrick> cheers brb
<snmateen> Guys I have problem with the speakers
<snmateen> when I play songs and insert headphone
<snmateen> stil the speakers are playing the song
<crs> snmateen: This is hardware whing. Nothing to do with OS ;/
<ahmed_> hi i downloaded RealPlayer11GOLD.bin how to install it?
<azzco> ahmed_: try running it form a konsole. ;) './RealPlayer11Gold.bin' I might be wrong on that one thoug... didn't they povide a .deb file?
<ahmed_> azzco: sudo: ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: command not found
<Areinu> Where does kubuntu store information about desktop configuration for an user? Like what wallpaper is chosen, where the KDE panel is placed etc.
<azzco> ahmed_: try 'sudo sh RealPlayer11GOLD.bin'
<azzco> Areinu: ~/.kde
<Areinu> thanks
<ahmed_> azzco:RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: 7: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<azzco> ahmed_: have you looked at this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753326
<azzco> I've never used realplayer myself so I was basicly just guessing =/
<stdin> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Areinu> yay, deleting ~/.kde fixed all my problems with desktops! :3
<Jucato> Areinu: next time, try not to delete all of ~/.kde/
<Areinu> well, it was really fresh so I didn't really lose much
<Jucato> ok :)
<Jucato> just don't develop the habit :P
<Areinu> and when I was just asking how to fix just my problem no one ever knew
<kmorrissey_> hi all, anyone no how to mount an sd card
<Jucato> Areinu: ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktop actually
<Jucato> er... kdesktoprc
<Jucato> and kickerrc
<Areinu> I'll remember it for next time :3
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/config/  has the config files, while ~/.kde/share/apps/ have the application data
<zanberdo> I'd like to write a script that dynamically loads an app at login based on whether or not I am running on battery or not (similar to the way disk checking iwll be suppressed when booting while on battery power).  Can anyone suggest how I might programmatically identify when I'm running on battery power?
<Areinu> hmm, thanks. It's good to know :)
<vinny> hey everyone how are you all doing this fine morning?
<nosrednaekim> good good vinny
<TimS> I'm looking for a video podcast program, an alternative to democracy player as it never works for me
<vinny> a player or creater?
<TimS> Player
<vinny> you might need some restricted extras
<TimS> It always crashes after it starts up. Its a bug and the only way to fix is to delete all your podcast data. I don't want to have to do that every week and re add them
<nosrednaekim> VLC?
<TimS> nosrednaekim: Its not a video podcast program
<TimS> I want some way of being able to subscribe to video podcasts and have them autodownload
<TimS> Like miro does.
<hak5fan> Hi again all. I have a problem. It seems like open gl is not enabled on this laptop. It's a thinkpad R52 with intel 915 chipset. How do I enable it?
<hak5fan> xserver-xorg-driver-intel package is installed
<jhutchins> hak5fan: See #compiz-fusion
<Bauldrick> I've reinstalled kubuntu-desktop , but havent exactly got a desktop - no toolbar etc...?
<hak5fan> It doesn't say anything in the topic. I'm trying to play extreme tux racer
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering why the sound stops working after my computer wakes up from Sleep or Hibernate
<bdizzle> I've tried resetting alsa through command line, but it rarely to never works, where I have to restart computer to get sound back
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: did you run kde before? you may have some leftover configuration files
<Bauldrick> yes i did
<Bauldrick> nosrednaekim: should i remove /home/.kde?
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: move it... just in case there is something in there that you may want later
<Bauldrick> nosrednaekim: whatever it is?
<nosrednaekim> yes... its ~/.kde
<Bauldrick> gotta keep quiting konversation to get konsole back - cant do anything :-(
<nosrednaekim> alt+tab
<nosrednaekim> and you can open a konsole in konversation
<nosrednaekim> windows->new konsole
<nosrednaekim> *windows
<nosrednaekim> *Window
<nosrednaekim> :P
<Bauldrick> its ovr the top of konsole and cant move the box
<Bauldrick> i have to buttons - options to minimize etc...
<Bauldrick> *no
<Bauldrick> brb
<Shunt> hello
<matt_> ok - now my desktop is back the resolution is right, but I have to `scroll` to the bottom by taking the cursor down
<matt_> sorry im Bauldrick
<matt_> and I cant get into system settings - it keeps crashing
<Simonft> i need a graphical app to see cpu useage
<marius> hey does anyone know how to use links browser?
<pim> Simonft use KSysGuard
<pim> You'll find it in the K-menu
<Simonft> pim thanks
<bartezz> does anyone here use ubunut on a usb flash drive?
<Simonft> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bauldrick> how can i fix this dependency problem? http://pastebin.com/m4b70e974
<Darkside> hai, i'm using ubuntu but with kde installed, now, for a while gdm has been starting up instead of kdm, and i've been fine with that, but i figured its probably about time i changed it, so, i tried, kdm came up fine, but i got this error when i tried to login:
<Darkside> (EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2
<bartezz> thanks very much ubottu :)
<alesan> hi how do I install acrobat reader?
<alesan> I have just installed kubuntu 8.04
<Darkside> use kpdf instead
<JOcK[3]R> hi
<Bauldrick> my system won't let me install konqueror? I've 122 more packages waiting to set up?
<JOcK[3]R> alguien español?ç
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: sounds like you have some real problems here
<nosrednaekim> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Niteye> how do i convert kubuntu KDE4 remix to the regular kubuntu?
<Bauldrick> nosrednaekim: Great isn't it!!  http://pastebin.com/m4b70e974
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: run "sudo apt-get update"
<Bauldrick> nosrednaekim: get the same result
<nosrednaekim> ah... I see the problem! :)
<nosrednaekim> just a second
<Niteye> KDE4 is too unstable and now im stuck with it, how do i convert kubuntu KDE4 remix to the regular kubuntu??
<nosrednaekim> Niteye: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Niteye> will this also uninstall KDE4 automatically and when i login ill be in a KDE3.5?
<Bauldrick> also my screen is `magnified`
<nosrednaekim> run "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite/var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2_amd64.deb"
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: ^^
<nosrednaekim> uhh witha  space between overwrite and /var
<nosrednaekim> and make sure it only keeps one % in there when you paste it
<Niteye> is that directed at Bauldrick
<Bauldrick> nosrednaekim: space after overwrite?? i still get Errors were encountered
<nosrednaekim> Niteye: yes
 * Niteye tries it out
<nosrednaekim> ok... do this then " sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror* "
<theunixgeek> What packages should I install to begin developing with Qt on Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: with C++?
<nosrednaekim> or with python
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: C++
<nosrednaekim> build essential, and the libqt4-dev
<Bauldrick> nosrednaekim: looks like this now ..  http://pastebin.com/m1832bae2
<nosrednaekim> you'll want to do qt4
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: do Qt 4 apps look better on KDE 3 or 4?
<Bauldrick> sorry got it now
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: they look better in kde4... but qt4 is the future so there is no need for learning qt3
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: you forced it in?
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: ok, sudo apt-get installing KDE 4 now ;)
<nosrednaekim> no no....
<nosrednaekim> no need for that
<Bauldrick> nosrednaekim: yes, and had to -f install after
<azzco> theunixgeek: KDE4 might not tbe a stable desktop right now ;)
<Niteye> well i have KDE4 and its as unstable as an emo in the psychiatric ward
<theunixgeek> azzco: oh, I like it
<theunixgeek> it's fine for me
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: well, I want the apps to look like the fit in ;)
<Niteye> oh no, emos never fit in
<azzco> Some are more tolerant than others ;) I'm going to stick with KDE3 at least untill 4.1 comes out
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: well, you could use QTcurve for both and they will look identical
<theunixgeek> what's QTcurve
<theunixgeek> ?
<nosrednaekim> qt theme for both qt4 and qt3
<azzco> QTcurve is a style
<theunixgeek> oh ok
<azzco> Going OT here but.. is it just me that finds oxygen very unattractive?
<nosrednaekim> azzco: no.... not just you :) but I personally like it
<Bauldrick> nosrednaekim: thankyou very much, I think I'm back to normal
<theunixgeek> how can I completely uninstall kubuntu-desktop (KDE 3), including all its apps?
<Niteye> i want to know the same but for KDE4 hehe
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: don't think you can do either very easily
<nosrednaekim> :P
<nosrednaekim> and Niteye ^^
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: so how do you do it very non-easily? ;)
<Bauldrick> Niteye: I've just done exactly what you want to do, but had lots of problems!!
<Niteye> im trying it out now
<theunixgeek> oh, and does libqt4-dev include Qt Designer, assistant, etc?
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: find what all the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop are and remove them :)
<Niteye> after this song ill try to reboot and see if im in KDE3.5
<nosrednaekim> or (kubuntu-kde4-desktop)
<nosrednaekim> Niteye: youll have to select the 3.5 session.
<jdavies> theunixgeek: no, that's in  qt4-designer
<theunixgeek> jdavies: oh
<theunixgeek> :P
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: nope. you have to get them separately
<theunixgeek> ok, thanks
<pim> what's the command for updating a package?
<niteye> well it works "partially"
<dru> anyone have any good ideas about refit installations without having osx
<dru> ?
<niteye> alot of the applets seem to be broken and alot of applications are listed twice
<malik__> hi there ppl, which one is better option installing realplayer 11 from the real networks site or helix player from repos of kubuntu 8.04 kde4?
<niteye> anyway does KDE3.5 have some fancy blingbling effects like KDE4? i like the fade in/out of windows
<niteye> and windows getting seetrhough when you drag them
<theunixgeek> niteye: if you install compiz yes
<niteye> it seemed to be built-in in KDE4 though
<NightBird> malik__: if you have the one from the repos, people in here will be more willing to help you out with it
<NightBird> niteye: yes, kde4 has eye candy build into it
<niteye> maybe thats why it got so unstable he
<NightBird> niteye: I've not had a problem with stability in kde4
<niteye> mine keeps giving errors, refuses to log me out or reboot and whatnot
<dru> im having troule booting a usb stick...since refit went with my osx partition ,i  have no way to terminal boot the usb keys ./bootinst.sh file...neither does the "bootentry" appear in grub
<dru> im not so sure as to how the refit installation would work from kubuntu, as it needs a partition of its own to act as an EFI interface
<sparr> My HP OfficeJet Pro 7590 printer seems to need the HPLIP driver/backend...  How can I make that work?
<malik__> i have to be honest that i dont really like kde4as much as older versions coz i cant customise the things on the panel in kde4 i cant move em around:)
<bsuser> hi all im can not come back to higher resolution my sreen kubuntu
<bsuser> screen
<sparr> malik__: the kde4 panel is not finished yet
<malik__> sparr: aaaaaaaaaah
<malik__> sparr: aaaaaaaaaah bugger
<gxx> what
<malik__> that means there is alot of unfinished business in kde4
<sparr> there is
<sparr> kde4 has a LOT of new stuff
<sparr> it will be years before the new stuff is as mature as the things that were in KDE 1 through 3
<malik__> amarok is the real reason apart from the efficient help of u guys i am using linux
<lucas__> HI
<nosrednaekim> amarok is awesome :)
<malik__> sparr: yes newly installed applications dont appear in kmenu till i restart the darn thing
<nosrednaekim> alot of these things are fixed even in 4.1
<BiteyBite> i enabled the desktop effects and everything went haywire, how do i get cube effect in kde4?
<dru> im looking for a hydra alternative for kubuntu (im trying to brute force a home server of mine)...anyone have any sujestions short of installing backtrack?
<dru> are the repos for backtrack or the software it contains available to kubuntu via apt get?
<dru> its slackware, how can i install slackware software in a debian system
<nosrednaekim> I have no clue what backtrack even is...
<nosrednaekim> !info backtrack
<ubottu> Package backtrack does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> !find backtrack
<ubottu> File backtrack found in gmt, gmt-doc
<dru> backtrack is a "distro" with alot of "hacking" tools
<dru> i cant run in on my system
<hak5fan> I simply can't get extreme tux racer working on kubuntu (no opengl) intel 915 gms
<dru> shall google
<LucasHir> Hi
<pim> hello
<LucasHir> Someone knows how to mount a partition after redoing it?
<nosrednaekim> LucasHir: redoing what
<LucasHir> I have changed with fdisk the partitions
<LucasHir> but I recreate the same partition for my home
<nosrednaekim> use the mount command.... or try systemsettings->adavnced->disks and partitions
<LucasHir> but can't mount it now
<LucasHir> VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda4
<LucasHir> this is the error
<LucasHir> I believe I must recreate the FS?
<nosrednaekim> oh... yes
<milos> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10, later to 8.04.... Adept_updater - Version Upgrade, click Next Next Finish, and get ImportError: No module named apt"
<nosrednaekim> milos: run "sudo apt-get install python-apt"
<LucasHir> nosrednaekim: oh...yes: that means I have lost my home?
<Target> Hi
<nosrednaekim> it depends... what exactly did you do?
<milos> nosrednaekim: But python-apt appears installed in adept_manager...
<LucasHir> I deleted all the partitions as the partitions were wrong created
<nosrednaekim> milos: what about python-aptsources
<Target> Could someone help me? I have some problems installing an ATI radeon 9200 series
<nosrednaekim> LucasHir: ok, then you need to format the new partitions
<LucasHir> then I redo the partition as before but changing the number of partitions (start/end stays as before)
<milos> nosrednaekim: no, that wasnot installed. I am installing python-aptsources now...
<LucasHir> but if I format I will losse the data?
<nosrednaekim> LucasHir: if you repartitioned it... you pretty much already lost it unless you simply shrunk the partition
<milos> nosrednaekim: still the same error: ImportError: No module named apt
<server_> for ubuntu gr?
<server_> greek?
<server_> for greek chanel ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<nosrednaekim> milos: does the /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py file exist on your system?
<milos> nosrednaekim: it does.
<nosrednaekim> milos: restart adept...
<milos> nosrednaekim: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py exists.
<Nutubuntu> Just upgraded to Hardy. How do I fix screen fonts so they look nice again and turn sound back on?
<milos> nosrednaekim: restart adept? do you mean quit adept updater and launch adept updater?
<nosrednaekim> and also... open a konsole, run "python" and then "import apt"
<nosrednaekim> milos: yeah... that :P
<milos> nosrednaekim> Yes I just tried. Same error. This is strange. I know some  python...
<nosrednaekim> Nutubuntu: fonts.... will be in system settings->appearance
<LucasHir> nosrednaekim: Even if the partition start and end on the same sector as before you think I lose my data?
<nosrednaekim> milos: ok, lets try importing something else from site-package
<milos> nosrednaekim> hmm but the launched python is 2.4.4.
<Nutubuntu> Thanks, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> LucasHir: oh... probably not...
<nosrednaekim> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<milos> nosrednaekim> m  I think I know what the problem is.
<LucasHir> and you know what should I do to access it?
<nosrednaekim> LucasHir: no.... unfortunately not if a normal mount doesn't work..
<Nutubuntu> Thanks again ... and the bot just reminded me to think about Kmix. . . . checking . . . and in fact that's it. (/me slaps forehead)
<LucasHir> Ok, thanks anyway!
<milos> nosrednaekim: OK I fixed the problem. It was my local python. I removed it temporarily. Now the eror is different: dist-upgrade.py: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<nosrednaekim> XD
<nosrednaekim> don't run it as root :P
<mani213> whats the command to run emerald
<nosrednaekim> emerald --replace
<dennister> ok, something is very, very, very wrong here ppl: 2 days ago I had very few issues with my multiple computers, yesterday I couldn't download any torrents on any of them, not with torrentflux, ktorrent, or transmission...checked ISP and we ended up thinking it was the 2wire modem that could be dying, as it was the only common denominator...today, I can finally download torrents ONLY with utorrent, on winblows and under wine...
<mani213> thanks million
<milos> When running adept_updater, upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10, I get "dist-upgrade.py: cannot connect to X server :0.0"
<dennister> has anyone seen this before? when ONLY windows apps can connect to peers? all linux apps can't connect to any peers, and all trackers timeout
<milos> run via sudo: "sudo adept_updater"
<dru> !security
<ubottu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<dennister> methinks its a pretty sad state of affairs when a person has to resort to winblows apps to download :(
<nosrednaekim> dennister: thats odd
<nosrednaekim> milos: use "kdesudo adept_updater"
<nosrednaekim> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dennister> tell me about it; been working on the modem/router since 7 am, trying absolutely everything, cause I simply can't afford a lousy $ for a new modem until Friday...and finally winblows works
<athlon1> Hallo, I'm trying to use freevo to record tv. But it does'nt work. Can anyone help me?
<milos> ubottu: YES it works now! OK, I will remember to use kdesu...
<ubottu> milos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dennister> at least its something...also sad that I'd like to get rid of winblows completely, but it's cases like this that stop me
<gokorn> i installed x-sensors
<gokorn> and it wont work
<gokorn> how to find out what is the problam?
<franc> bonjour à tous
<Nutubuntu> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<franc> thanks
<nosrednaekim> gokorn: run it from the konsole and pastebin the error
<Nutubuntu> dennister: if some app will connect you can rule out hdware
<gokorn> where is it installeD? locate x-sensors wont wind it
<gokorn> brb i got it
<sparr> How can I use the HPLIP / HPIJS printer drivers?
<gokorn> Error opening config file: /etc/sensors.conf
<gokorn> Use -c option to specify location of lm_sensors configuration file.
<nosrednaekim> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<hak5fan> Hi... I now know that there is something wrong with my Xorg conf which prevents me from getting HW acceleration. Running Thinkpad R52 with intel 1915 chipset. Xorg.conf here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1028047. Can someone please have a look?
<agasus> leifdk1978 er du der ?
<nosrednaekim> hak5fan: your /var/log/Xorg.0.log wouldalso be useful
<hak5fan> nosrednaekim: ok I'l paste it
<nosrednaekim> hak5fan: and the whole section "Device" should be indented
<nosrednaekim> and the Driver should be "intel"
<hak5fan> nosrednaekim: ok i'll try that
<dennister> Nutubuntu: exactly...so it's not the modem; it's linux
<dennister> or more accurately: ubuntu
<hak5fan> nosrednaekim: I'll restart X and see if it worked
<nosrednaekim> ok
<dontbugme> ok guys I on 8.04 Hardy 64 bit and using 6600 gt nvidia card and drivers....
<dontbugme> when I change the resolution using "sudo nvidia-settings" it doesn't save the changes for the user
<nosrednaekim> dontbugme: might want to run that with "kdesudo nvidia-settings" but i'm not sure of thats going to make any difference
<Nutubuntu> dennister: which p2p app are you trying to use? I only know a little bit but maybe it's the right little bit
<dontbugme> is there a separate xorg.conf for the user?
<nosrednaekim> no.... but possibly different res settings
<dontbugme> ok I'll give that a whirl, cannot hurt
<dennister> Nutubuntu: my main client was torrentflux (which uses BitTornado) on one server, I often used ktorrent on other machines as a backup if the server with torrentflux was being worked on/unavailable; since yesterday I've been trying transmission, too
<dennister> but torrentflux and ktorrent give me more information as to what's going on...none could connect to any peers and the trackers were always timing out
<asobi> where can i find the temporary files for firefox?
<Nutubuntu> dennister: what ports does the winapp use, the one that works? and what ports are configured for torrentflux - are they the same?
<hak5fan> nosrednaekim: still no luck with opengl
<athlon1> nosrednaekim. What i've done is to run nvidia-setting and save it as the current user. Before save, i changed /etc/X11/xorg.conf with 777.
<hak5fan> nosrednaekim: shouldn't  there also be a module section where som modules like dri are loaded?
<dennister> Nutubuntu: no, they're not the same...all are different, as I do know that much, and I do know how to forward ports, too. what's working with utorrent is the randomly chosen ports
<edicksson> hola a todos
<edicksson> alguna chica de venezuela
<NickPresta> !es | edicksson
<ubottu> edicksson: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> hak5fan: are you using hardy?
<hak5fan> yes, I'm on kubuntu hardy kde4 remix. It's really awsome
<hak5fan> apart from the opengl issue
<edicksson> que paso yo hablo español
<nashk> Hi, I just upgraded to 7.10 and I'm having a problem with kde. I get to the login, I enter my password and hit enter. After that, I only get the desktop without kicker or any menus, just the plaine blue striped background. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> hak5fan: are you using kwin compositing features?
<Nutubuntu> dennister: maybe I misunderstand but I think it would be helpful to configure for the linapp that isn't working, the ports that are known to work in the app that *is* working, testing whether maybe some ports are blocked
<gokorn> what is the best program for torrents inlinux?
<NickPresta> gokorn, I really like KTorrent
<nashk> I was able to start with session safe mode and that does the same, but with a konsole window.
<hak5fan> not unless they are enabled by default but I can check.... I think theres something wrong because the grapthic card section was empty
<gokorn> is it similar to the utorrent?
<dennister> Nutubuntu: yes, that's a good idea, but even with the winapp I'm being told I'm not connectable, even though there are 80 DHT nodes connected and I'm getting speeds of hundreds of kbs/s
<hak5fan> nosrednaekim: effects are disabled
<nosrednaekim> hak5fan: ok
<nashk> Are there any kde logs I can look at that might show what could be taking place. Why all the kde components aren't starting?
<nosrednaekim> hak5fan: in hardy.... you shouldn't need an xorg.conf
<dennister> Nutubuntu: this is a temporary solution as far as I'm concerned; I now want very much to get another modem for which I can disable firewalls completely (can't with the 2wire) and put into bridge mode with PPOE
<hak5fan> nosrednaekim: This is because of the new Xorg version right?. Well anyway extreme tux racer is not working lagging and horrible
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> hak5fan: i'm not real good with intels unfortunately... have you tried googlin>
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: in theory yes, in real life however ...
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<dennister> i actually had a spare, a nice, simple speedstream, but now can't find the power adapter, so this will have to wait for next weekend when I have some $
<hak5fan> nosrednaekim: yes most of the info seems outdated
<dennister> and I gave away another very beatuiful, well-cared for speedstream just a few days ago :(
<Nutubuntu> dennister: I see - makes sense to me. Isnt it always the way, when you give it away or recycle it, the next day you need it? but never before?
<dennister> Nutubuntu: yes...drives me nuts...but anyway, thx for your attempts to help...i came into the channel mainly to see if someone else had ever experienced this, and if there was a simpler fix
<nashk> Hmm, kicker doesn't start. Bug if I start with safe mode, I do get a konsole. I typed kicker in there and it loaded. Do you guys know of a log I can check to see why things are startin correctly?
<nashk> in var/log nothing looks kde specific...
<dennister> go knows there have been a few buggy updates recently, too
<dennister> *god
<gokorn> firefox could not install this item becouse "install-v20..rdf" (provided by the item) is not well formed or does not exist. please notact the author about this problem
<gokorn> i try to install adobe flash player
<nith3> Hi, anyone who got the time to help me with Kubuntu?
<ubunturos> !ask | nith3,
<ubottu> nith3,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nith3> Okay thx ubottu
<nith3> ubottu my Logitech mx500 dosn't work in my mousesettings
<ubottu> nith3: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwidmann> that's okay, we think the bot is stupid :)
<dwidmann> nith3: try using the evdev driver instead.
<nith3> Hi dwidmann
<nith3> :)
<nith3> dwidmann: okay where shall i find this file
<dwidmann> with my mx300, I switched over to the evdev driver and all of the buttons worked automagically - you'll need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<nith3> dwidmann: do you know how to edit that file?
<dwidmann> nith3: with a text editor :)
<Bauldrick> how do you chown every file/folder within a folder?
<nosrednaekim> chown -R
<nith3> kate?
<nosrednaekim> kdesudo kate filename
<dwidmann> nith3: sure, but you'll need to use kdesu
<Bauldrick> ta
<nith3> dwidmann: 2 sec. I'm going to install the program
<ubuntu> !turk
<ubottu> Factoid turk not found
<ubuntu> !turk'sh
<ubottu> Factoid turk'sh not found
<ubuntu> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<draik> Hello all.
<nosrednaekim> hey draik
<draik> How do I obtain GLX for my nVidia driver? Seems that I lost OpenGL as well.
<draik> Hello nosrednaekim
<draik> !glx
<ubottu> Factoid glx not found
<nith3> dwidmann: where can i find kdesu?
<nosrednaekim> nith3: use kdesudo
<draik> nith3: It's part of the command line
<nosrednaekim> as in "kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<dwidmann> nith3: you'll need to run the command with either run command or in a shell (ie: konsole)
<nith3> åhh, okay thx
<nith3> I got the konsole open
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: blackwaltz@terra:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/kdesu
<dwidmann> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2008-05-21 03:08 /usr/bin/kdesu -> kdesudo
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: yep :)
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: probably better to use for now ... as hard as I find it to believe some people are still using feisty and earlier ...
<draik> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nith3> dwidmann: this is what it says:
<nith3> "kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<nith3> bash: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<nith3> nith3@Nillerspc:~$
<dwidmann> nith3: try typing "which kdesudo"
<draik> Need to reboot. I'll be back.
<nith3> dwidmann: bash: which kdesudo: command not found
<dwidmann> nith3: if it outputs nothing then you don't have kdesudo (in which case you'll probably want to use kdesu)
<dwidmann> nith3: that's odd
<dwidmann> ah, that's why, nith3, remove the quotes.
<nith3> dwidmann: okay how do i do that?
<wojtbar> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NightBird> gah
<NightBird> don't use sudo with kate
<nith3> wojtbar: here I cant type my pass
<nith3> :S
<asobi> where can i find the temporary files for firefox?
<NightBird> nith3: does kdesu work?
<wojtbar> xterm
 * dwidmann smites wojtbar
<dwidmann> nith3: if you copied + paste , which it seems you did, you can't have the """ in the command or it won't work.
<draik> Ah, the joys of the nVidia driver
<draik> :)
<NightBird> draik: in the good way or the bad way?
<nith3> dwidmann: i got that the "" in my copy ;)
<draik> None, in the great way.
<NightBird> ah.  in the 'I got it to work and now everything looks pretty' way then
<NightBird> speaking of which... I saw the ati driver got updated..
<draik> This has been an ongoing issue: Links in Konversation opens a new Firefox window with 2 tabs to the same link. Clicking on a link within Thunderbird does nothing. No open windows or tabs in an opened firefox. What do I have to do to get this issue resolved/
<draik> ?
<dwidmann> ati drives!!
 * dwidmann runs away and hides
<dwidmann> *r
<nith3> dwidmann: but it seems that the rootpass won't work in my kubuntu.
<draik> dwidmann: Wow. ATi is making drives now ;)
<draik> nith3: There isn't a password
<nith3> ahh thats right
<dwidmann> draik:  probably an issue with kde's default browser,  .. systemsettings -> default applications -> web browser and fix it :)
<nith3> draik: I knew that ;)
<dwidmann> !rootsudo | nith3
<ubottu> nith3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<draik> dwidmann: firefox %u       for the Web Browser
<draik> It's been the same since 6.06 or 6.10, can't recall
<dwidmann> nith3: also, in other news, when using sudo in the CLI it won't show the password as you type it. It assumes you have mad typing skillz.
<nith3> dwidmann: sry, im not so good at this OS
<wojtbar> sudo passwd root
<nith3> dwidmann: haha
<nith3> dwidmann: Okay i will try again
<kreib> is it possible to install a system not in / but in /dirname ?
<nosrednaekim> kreib: what would be a chroot, yes
<nosrednaekim> *that
<kreib> but what goes into menu.lst
<kreib> ?
<kreib> (hd0,3)/dirname ?
<dwidmann> kreib: no, you'll change it on the kernel and initrd lines
<rewt_> anyone gotten synergy to work with kubuntu?
<dwidmann> kreib: instead of /vmlinuz.... it'd be /dirname/vmlinuz.....
<kreib> i see. thx. and in the fstab. / becomes /dirname ?
<dwidmann> not sure how that would work in the fstab really ....... I've never tried it :s
<rewt_> cannot open primary screen: unable to open screen
<draik> dwidmann: Am I missing something? This issue arose from 7.10 to 8.04 distupgrade
<dwidmann> draik: maybe something in the firefox settings?
<dwidmann> kreib: not sure how and/or if booting into a chroot is possible ......
<nith3> dwidmann: sry i misunderstood your question with the ""
<nith3> dwidmann: sry
<dwidmann> nith3: that's okay ... I'm assuming that's what it was then?
<dwidmann> nith3: basically, what you're going to add is going to look something like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d83dd472
<kreib> ok, thing is I did a network install and everything went one level below / . dont know if I could just mv everything one level up
<dwidmann> nith3: however, you'll need to change the device id part, and maybe the identifier.
<dwidmann> kreib: moving everything up one level could probably be done. Worth a shot, and if that doesn't help, you could always move it back.
<nith3> dwidmann: but this is what it says now in the konsole
<nith3> dwidmann: cd '/etc/X11'
<nith3> dwidmann: /etc/X11$
<dwidmann> nith3: kdesudo kate xorg.conf
<nith3> dwidmann: and a lot more kode in the Kate
<nith3> dwidmann: YES
<dwidmann> nith3: yess, good it's open, you're going to add a bit of something to that file
<dwidmann> nith3: but first, look at your mouse section (just search for one, it's there)
<draik> dwidmann: Nope. Everything seems in order.
<janrof> hello
<dwidmann> nith3: once you find it, tell me its Identifier (this configuration file is really very straightforward .. it's split into sections. In the sections, it goes something like Option "optionname" "optionvalue".
<janrof> please help me, how export any all of kontact
<dwidmann> janrof: it can export to several formats whence last I checked.
<nith3> dwidmann: now it says: Driver		"mouse"
<dwidmann> janrof: it's probably under somewhere like file -> export ... but it has been a very long time since I've done it last
<pedroc> hi, how can i terminate a fish session in konqueror?
<dwidmann> nith3: I know, but it should have an "Identifier" line.
<draik> Is anyone else having issues with Firefox?
<nith3> dwidmann: okay i'm looking after it now
<dwidmann> draik: that's minor compared to what Konqueror 4.0.4 is acting like :(
<Freddy2> hi
<draik> What is happening with Konqueror?
<dwidmann> draik: "text area"s are going nuts.
<pedroc> only quit konqueror doesnt help, if i restart konqueror i can still connect to server wihtout asking for passwort
<draik> Is there an option to changing the password fields back to asterisks rather than large dots?
<nith3> dwidmann: i found the section with device?
<Freddy2> when trying to install manually the latest version of fglrx driver something was going wrong (it freezes at xserver startup) and i can't even remove the package
<Freddy2> i'm getting this output http://rafb.net/p/vcCyTX77.html
<Freddy2> how can i force this?
<dwidmann> draik: nith3, there should be a line like this:      identfier "mouse0" or similar, what I want to know is that line.
<draik> dwidmann: Huh?
<dwidmann> oops, I was shooting off two tangents in my head at once
<dwidmann> sorry draik ... I've got no idea .... have you tried threatening the developers yet? (just kidding, of course)
<nith3> dwidmann: is that the right one,
<nith3> Section "InputDevice"
<nith3> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<nith3> 	Driver		"mouse"
<nith3> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<nith3> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<nith3> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<nith3> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<nith3> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<nith3> EndSection
<dwidmann> nith3: there we go, much better :)
<dwidmann> nith3: that's exactly what I needed to know.
<draik> dwidmann: Never. These minor issues are nothing compared to the constant issues with $Mainstream_OS
<nith3> dwidmann: nice one hehe ;)
<draik> Ipastebin | nith3
<vonte> can anyone tell me how to install synCE because i want to sync my pocket pc with kubuntu
<draik> Ipastebin > nith3
<draik> Whoops
<draik> !pastebin | nith3
<ubottu> nith3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * draik has ZERO clue how an "ell" was used instead of the exclamation mark
<dwidmann> nith3: first things first, at the very beginning of each of those lines, ranging from "Section "InputDevice"" to "EndSection", put a # at the very beginning of the line.
<nith3> draik: which syntax do i have to choose?
<draik> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<draik> nith3: I go with Text
<draik> or TextOnly, whichever is there
<nith3> draik: okay thx
<dwidmann> draik: you were trying to break out of the norm. Congrats man, you're the best :P
<nith3> dwidmann: Okay i will try that
<draik> dwidmann: Huh? I'm lost now :(
<dwidmann> draik: well, that simply *Must* be how that l appeared instead of a !
<draik> Ah. Gotch
<draik> Ugh
<draik> Gotcha
<dwidmann> nith3: let me know when you've got that
<nith3> dwidmann: all of them?
<nith3> dwidmann: done
<dwidmann> nith3: yes, that entire section, including the Setion and EndSection lines.
<dwidmann> *Section
<nith3> dwidmann: yes im with you ;)
<dwidmann> nith3: okay, now, in konsole, type "cd /dev/input/by-id/; ls" without the quotes.
<vonte> how do you sync a pocket pc on kubuntu 7.04
<dwidmann> nith3: better yet, after that, do a "ls -l"
<nith3> dwidmann: now it says: usb-B16_b_02_USB-PS.2_Optical_Mouse-event-mouse  usb-B16_b_02_USB-PS.2_Optical_Mouse-mouse
<dwidmann> nith3: okay, copy + paste this into the xorg.conf.
<dwidmann> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m1de4b708 | nith3
<draik> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<draik> Hmmm...
<draik> I don't know what I did, but the link opened once. Firefox only opened one tab this time. Half the issue resolved. Now, if Thunderbird can open it's own tab......
<dwidmann> draik: thunderbirds clicking of link handling makes me want to cry.
<draik> You too?
<dwidmann> Yes, for now I'm using klipper actions to do it ... I copy link location, then alt+ctrl+r, and click open in konqueror in the klipper popup
<nith3> dwidmann: sry i'm lost right now :S how do i get the usb-b16 line in the xorg.conf?
<shadowman> which is most stable kde distro???
<shadowman> kubuntu is buggy as hell:(
<dwidmann> nith3: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m1de4b708 -copy and paste that into your xorg.conf ;... should be all you need.
<dwidmann> shadowman: are you using KDE3 or KDE4?
<shadowman> 3
<dwidmann> shadowman: which apps are crashing? Have you filed bugs?
<shadowman> kwin crashes, i cannot see my window decorations, I am using crystal default kubuntu hardy theme
<nith3> dwidmann: okay thx dwidmann... Thank you very much for your time. :)
<shadowman> i cannot file the crash, there ius no bug report. trace says: no somethingorother...
<dwidmann> nith3: well, we're not through yet, you need to save and test it :)
<shadowman> ant it is not a crash, it just doesnt load, untill I restart kde
<nith3> dwidmann: yeah :D
<dwidmann> shadowman: might be zombied or something in the background, what app? what happens if you try to run it in konsolee?
<shadowman> run what in console? KDE? all windows, no matter what app I use does not have a window decoration:(
<nith3> dwidmann: oohh ohh The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dwidmann> nith3: you did use kdesudo, right?
<shadowman> I am running on GNOME>:| untill I sort it out somehow...
<dwidmann> shadowman: no window decorations?? That's certainly very strange ... I've never seen that before, could be related to something else, like compiz or the likes?
<shadowman> yes, I like to use compiz. maybe that is the problem??? howcome it works perfectly fine in gnome (which i hate because of the apps and because of the FOOT)
<shadowman> I installed compiz from a main repo, everything i need, all packages, and still it crashes.
<nith3> dwidmann: i think i did, where should i copy kdesudo?
<dwidmann> I'm not sure, maybe someone in #compiz-fusion would have an idea on that part shadowman?
<dwidmann> nith3: it's basically saying you didn't, I think, it's saying you don't have permissions to save the file because you didn't manage to obtain root privileges
<shadowman> thank you very much. I wiill try them. Goodbye
<nith3> dwidmann: what! okay
<nith3> what shall i do then?
<nith3> dwidmann:
<emanuel> Hi all. After upgrading to Kubuntu 8.04, all the events I had in Kontact are 3 hours earlier than before the upgrade. Any ideas on this issue?
<nith3> dwidmann: have i scarred you away with my noobieness??? ;)
<draik> Regarding desktop effects, I felt efficient with Beryl. Not so much with Compiz and compiz-fusion
<hancutza> aaa
<azzco> Anyone tried connecting a wiimote to the computer?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> is it possible that since the last update hal is "rotten"?^^
<The_ManU_212> my filesystems became not mounted
<The_ManU_212> but manually it is possible
<nith3> dwidmann: Are you there?
<d86> i'm trying to create a new raid array. getting the following
<d86> root@octillion:~# mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1mdadm: chunk size defaults to 64Kmdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busymdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busymdadm: create aborted
<d86> neither device is in use.
<d86> this command work in any other distro.
<pim> Do you use Konversation for IRC?
<The_ManU_212> is it possible that since the last update hal is "rotten"?^^
<The_ManU_212> but manually it is possible
<The_ManU_212> to mount my partitions
<nith3> dwidmann: now it works, thx for your help dwid... I had to use kdedu instead
<c1|freaky> hi all. i got a new pc and kubuntu does not recognize the soundcard it's a onboard intel hda card
<c1|freaky> works now :D
<pim> hey
<insecto> ?
<pim> what c compilers/IDEś are there for linux
<SlimeyPete> gcc is the most common C compiler I believe
<SlimeyPete> KDevelop and Anjuta are popular IDEs from what I can gather
<SlimeyPete> as is Eclipse
<pim> okay
<pim> thanks
<epimeth> I like KDevelop...
<server_> For greek chanel of ubuntu?
<pim> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<pim> How do I untar a .tar.bz2 ?
<server_> For greek chanel of ubuntu?
<pim> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<epimeth> pim: tar -xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<pim> thanks
<epimeth> nw
<pim> it's also on apt-get ;-)
<epimeth> what is
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> what you want to unzip?
<pim> Kdevelop
<pim> Can I also compile with kdevelop?
<sparr> how can i use the hplip/hpijs printer drivers for my hp officejet pro 7590?  hp-setup cant see my networked printer
<c1|freaky> epimeth: i like it too
<c1|freaky> pim: tar xvjf <file>
<c1|freaky> does anyone know how i can install mp3 support?
<bascule> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tolik> ???????
<tolik> ??? ????? ??????? ? ???????? ??????? ? ICQ
<legolas> Hi
<legolas> I have Ubuntu 8.4 and I want to try latest Kdesktop environment (KDE 4.0.4), is it possible?
<legolas> I heard that it has built-in desktop effects similar to compiz-fusion?
<Rioting_pacifist> !kde4 | legolas
<ubottu> legolas: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<epimeth> legolas: so does kde3
<Rioting_pacifist> you have to install something like kdesktop4 or something
<legolas> ﻿/join ﻿#kubuntu-kde4
<Rioting_pacifist> epimeth: kde3 doesnt have composting it just has some menu effects and fake transparency
<epimeth> Rioting_pacifist: what is composting?
<epimeth> Rioting_pacifist: I have all of the compiz stuff....
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: compositing uses OpenGl as aopposed to Xrender
<epimeth> I'm pretty sure I'm using openGl... how do I find out?
<nosrednaekim> if you are using compiz... yes, you are
<Rioting_pacifist> its not built into kde tho, so there are some problems when using compiz instead of kwin, nothing major but little bugs that wont/cant be fixed
<epimeth> yea, I definitely know about those :-)
<epimeth> why won't they get fixed?
<milos> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04. I use adept updater. I get "No module named GnuPGInterface" error. Package python-gnupginterface is installed.
<shadyzay> hey everybody
<shadyzay> I'm having problems with kdebindings
<shadyzay> is it the right place for such issus?
<shadyzay> in kubuntu of course
<epimeth> shadyzay: you probably want to go to #kde, but there might be some people who can help you here as well
<milos> I have got "/usr/share/python-support/python-gnupginterface/GnuPGInterface.py", why python will not see it?
<milos> I run the right python 2.5.1...
<nosrednaekim> I don't think thats the way python support should work
<shadyzay> Ok here's my issue guys, hopefully some one is familiar with this,
<shadyzay> I'm developing an application with qtruby
<shadyzay> everything was ok on gutsy, but when I upgraded to hardy my application stopped working
<shadyzay> It's segfaulting
<shadyzay> I tried running of the the examples provided in libqt4-ruby-examples, it's also segfaulting
<shadyzay> oh sorry it's not segfaulting it's throwing a ruby exception
<sorin> hi guys ! i have installed libdvdcss2 ,but i can't see any dvd movie. i mean i can't play any dvd with kaffeine , MPlayer ,Smplayer ,xine . any help ? please
<sorin> it works with vlc only
<milos> nosrednaekim: I do not understand your post.
<nosrednaekim> milos: I believe all python support modules have an __init__.py file..
<milos> you are probably right
<sorin> kaffeine is showing me : the dvd is encrypted ,please install libdvdcss...
<tux> hi peeps i wanted to know how can i configure kubuntu so that when i start it up that it autostarts some programms
<epimeth> tux: add a shortcut to ~/.kde/Autostart
<tux> ok
<milos> nosrednaekim: Unfortunately the python-gnupgiinterface has no __init__.py ...
<nosrednaekim> milos: hey.... uhh... you are supposed to have a python version number before the final file..
<nosrednaekim> i.e. .... python2.5/GnuPGInterface
<nosrednaekim> also... python is case sensitive
<milos> It is weird that python-gnupgiinterface is installed in usr/share/pythonsupport, because that folder is not in sys.path...
<RuyalarPrensi> ping me plz
<epimeth> !pinf
<ubottu> Factoid pinf not found
<epimeth> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<RuyalarPrensi> !ping
<milos> nosrednaekim: the main problem is that no __init__.py is in the python-gnupginterface package.
<nosrednaekim> actually, not neccesarily... alot of these do not have __init__'s
<nosrednaekim> I was wrong :P
<azzco> How do I add icons to a command, like starting a program from alt+f2 pops up an icon..
<ross> newbie question: How big should I make my swap partition for a new kubuntu installation?
<milos> ross: twice your RAM.
<ross> milos: Thanks!
<ross_> newbie question: How big should I make my swap partition on a new partition?
<ross_> newbie question: How big should I make my swap partition on a new installation--I mean
<bascule> ?
<milos> ross_: twice your RAM.
<milos> unless you have 2GB RAM or more.
<ross_> milos: Thank you again--I thought this was a different channel :(
<ross_> I 4GB, what then?
<milos> And why ask the same question again on a different channel?
<JOSE> HOLA MMAGUEVOS
<ross_> Its a lot of work setting this thing up, I was looking for more than one opinion
<milos> ross_: With 4GB of RAM, you need no swap at all.
<JOSE> FOKIUN
<JOSE> DO YOU SPEAKING SPANI?
<ross_> milos: I'm struggling with whether or not I should put one in as a safety net, or is that complete nonsense?
<roberto> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<crimsun> if you plan to use suspend-to-disk, you must have some disk space set aside.
<milos> ross_: It is hard to imagine a software that would eat more than 4GB of RAM on Linux. On Windows its different perhaps.
<crimsun> whether that disk space is a swap partition or a swap file, ...
<Frederick> folks is there any tool in ubuntu which can edit my mounting points for me so I don't need to write fstab by hand?
<ross_> milos: I think my system only sees 3GB though, I'm running ubuntu, and that's what the system tools report.
<crimsun> milos: 4 GB for most desktop users is likely adequate.  I know for a fact that 4 GB is utterly inadequate for my workloads.
<milos> I have 1.5 GB, run lots of hungry GUI programs for two users, my swap is never used.
<ross_> I'm seeing that too, but I'm just trying to error in the right direction, so I don't have to rebuild for a long time (I hope)
<milos> ross: Then make a 8GB swap
<rmribeiro> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ross_> right now, my KDE System Guard reports:  Swap: 39,016 KB used,  3,190,008 KB free
<ross_> so it seems like I'm using the swap space a little
<ross_> I've got a really big synch process going right now thoug
<ross_> trying to backup everything before I wipe it all out
<milos> ross: there is always this kind of small usage. It means nothing.
<Darlok_Williams> My motherboard has a "Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE controller" and I need to install an older IDE hard drive.  But hooking up the hard drive to that PIDE port still doesn't make BIOS recognize the hard drive.  Any ideas?
<SSJ_GZ> ross_: Sometimes there's some overspill where a little swap is used even though there's massive amounts of RAM unused.
<ross_> So what you're saying is, "if I had no swap space allocated, it would probably just keep it in ram"?
<SSJ_GZ> ross_: Very likely.
<ross_> I'm just a little gun-shy yet--I wish I had a really rock-solid plan to follow before I pull the trigger and reformat
<ross_> maybe it doesn't exist
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> it does
<epimeth> its called "pull the trigger and reformat" :-)
<ross_> epimeth: LOL
<milos> ross_: you are over-planning. Over-engineering.
<ross_> milos: I'm sure you are right, I could probably do everything I need to do on my HP calculator :
<JOSEITO> HOLA
<JOSEITO> HABLAN ESAÑOL
<ross_> HOLA
<SSJ_GZ> ross_: You can always make a swap file later on (without re-partitioning) if it turns out you haven't allocated enough swap.
<JOSEITO> HI
<JOSEITO>  <SSJ_GZ>
<JOSEITO> HI  <SSJ_GZ>  YOU TIENE MSN
<ross_> Well, while I'm at it, I'm kind of thinking of using ext3 file format for almost everything else, would you agree with that?
<SSJ_GZ> !es > JOSEITO
<SSJ_GZ> ross_: I always use ext3, personally.
<ross_> I'm not trying to over-engineer, its just that although I'm really impressed with Linux, I just don't know much about Linux
<JOSEITO> I NOT SPEAKING INGLES .
<ross_> NO HABLA ESANOL
<ross_> POQITO
<nosrednaekim> SSJ_GZ: hey.... when can I get my hands on that 4.1 VM image? :P
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: Hopefully within the next couple of days - it's a long weekend here :)
<nosrednaekim> yes... it is :)
<JOSEITO> Y ROSS TIENES MSN
<ross_> ross.ylitalo@gmail.com
<ross_> MSN account
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: The base image is now complete (760MB compressed, though! :O)) but needs update-testing and backtrace-generation-testing.
<ross_> But I really don't know Spanish
<nosrednaekim> SSJ_GZ: any way at all that it could be converted into a native installation?
<nash> I'm trying to install 8.10 from a live cd I just burned and it's just stuck there at the startup menu. Any ideas how I can debug this?
<ross_> I picked up a little when I worked in Chicago, back in the late 70's
<nosrednaekim> ross_: don't feed the troll...
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: Yep - someone actually did this with the original KDE4Daily.  I'll see if I can find the link ...
<ross_> nosrednaekim: what do you mean?
<ross_> nosrednaekim: has the guy been a pain?
<nash> Test memory, check cd, all these things just do nothing except make the hd work hard...
<nosrednaekim> ross_: joseito is a troll, someone who just comes on to annoy others (at least thats the way it looks)
<JOSEITO> ROSS NOT TIENES HOMAIL.
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: http://tonyducrocq.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?2007/12/03/6-howto-launch-kde4daily-in-a-chroot
<ross_> DESPENSIME JOSEITO, NO HABLA ESPANOL
<Darlok_Williams> Is my old IDE hard drive compatible with the PIDE slot in my new computer?
<nosrednaekim> Darlok_Williams: probably
<nosrednaekim> if the cable fits... it is :P
<ross_> I believe I have an older IDE drive on a PIDE bus
<Darlok_Williams> nosrednaekim: Well, it fits just fine, but BIOS doesn't recognize it.
<ross_> The thing I'm not sure about, is how old the drive is
<ross_> maybe you need a BIOS upgrade
<Darlok_Williams> ross_: Well, it isn't an ancient drive, but the new computer has 4 SATA slots (New HD connected to SATA 1, a DVD drive on SATA 2, and another HD on SATA 3).
<Darlok_Williams> I have no experience with SATA, really.
<nashk> I'm trying to reinstall Kubuntu 8.1 from live cd, but whever I try "Try Kubuntu" or "Install Kubuntu", it just freezes there with high hd activity. Any ideas what I can try?
<JOSEITO> HOLA I AM CALLED JOSE WHO OF YOU HAS HOTMAIL'S MAIL
<ross_> Darlok_Williams: I'm guessing we've got some things in common:  I'm running an 80 gb ide, an 80 gb sata, and a 750 gb sata
<Jack_Sparrow> JOSEITO Please lose the caps
<ross_> Darlok_Williams: and I'm sure my ide is on the pide bus
<ross_> I'm no wiz with hardware by any means, but I think the drive is an eide
<Darlok_Williams> ross_: Hmm... that is strange then.  My BIOS also claims that the hard drive plugged into SATA 1 is "drive 3" and the one on SATA 3 is "drive 1"  ... no idea why the IDE drive doesn't show up.
<ross_> Not sure either
<nosrednaekim> Darlok_Williams: is the IDE drive in master mode?
<Darlok_Williams> ross_: Yeah, mine is an EIDE.  It was my old /home/ drive and I need to get stuff off of it (my other mobo fried)
<ross_> is your dvd drive on the pide?
<Darlok_Williams> nosrednaekim: No idea.
<JOSEITO> ?
<ross_> my ide and dvd are on the same cable
<ross_> terminated on the dvd
<Darlok_Williams> ross_: If I remember right when I opened the case, I thought my DVD drive was plugged into SATA 2.
<nosrednaekim> Darlok_Williams: if its not in master, and there is no other disk on the bus, it won't show up
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Darlok_Williams> nosrednaekim: Ah... then I'd bet it isn't.  It was a secondary drive before.
<nosrednaekim> ya... thats the problem then
<Darlok_Williams> nosrednaekim: You wouldn't happen to know what jumper position I need to put it in, do you?  Or should the drive have that written on it?
<ross_> Darlok_Williams: I'm really not a good resource for these kind of problems, although I wish I could help
<JOSEITO> O?
<JOSEITO> ?
<Darlok_Williams> ross_: I appreciate it either way :)
<NickPresta> !es | JOSEITO
<ubottu> JOSEITO: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> Darlok_Williams: the drive should have it written on it, but if it doesn't, just pull all the jumpers out
<Darlok_Williams> I'm sick of Vista and I've only been using it for a half hour
<Darlok_Williams> nosrednaekim: Alright... will give that a shot.  Thank you!
<jey_> hello everyone
<JOSEITO> THEY LOOK GIRLS HAVE HOTMAIL AND CHAMBER(CAMERA)
<nixternal> bye
<nosrednaekim> hello jey_
<nosrednaekim> thanks nixternal
<jey_> hello
<nosrednaekim> ross_:  BTW... did you have a problem?
<jey_> sorry for disturbing
<nosrednaekim> no problem  jey_... did you have a problem?
<jey_> is there a same channel in french?
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jey_> Thanks Merci
<GWillakers> Has anyone else had X crash while playing videos?
<fra> Hi all
<GWillakers> (w hardy)
<fra> I need help :)
<nosrednaekim> GWillakers: are you using compiz?
<jey_> fr Understood!
<jey_> bye
<GWillakers> happened when I wasn't
<nosrednaekim> whats wrong fra?
<fra> Someone can tell me how should I set my knoversation ircprogram to join quakenet??
<fra> :)
<fra> Man, alls, i ve got very big problem to arrive here xD
<fra> I ve ubuntu since this morning!
<fra> But i sure to be mad in any minutes if anyone wont help me :(
<nosrednaekim> File->server list
<fra> nosrednaekim:  you can help me??^^
<fra> Server list?
<fra> There is the perform setting or similiar??
<fra> :)
<nosrednaekim> what?
<fra> (..mmh..in my server list there s not like quakenet xD)
<fra> Perform: something that u can decide to do when u open IRC
<nosrednaekim> add a server....
<fra> Dont remember the setting s port
<fra> :S
<fra> :'(
<fra> is there an help?? :)
<fra> Like #help chan
<fra> !?
<nosrednaekim> I don't know... but google quakenet, and they should have a port number
<fra> :o
<fra> TY!
<fra> (me stupid cause i didnt think it :P)
<drbobb> hey folks, hope you don't mind me airing a little hardware-related problem
<drbobb> kubuntu is failing to attach my portable player on usb as a storage device, xp does it fine
<drbobb> it's a pentagram eon cineo
<nosrednaekim> wow,... never head of that b4
<nosrednaekim> is it an MTP device?
<drbobb> what's an MTP?
<nosrednaekim> Media Transfer Protocol
<drbobb> just a min., i'll show you the exact device
<nosrednaekim> its a M$
<drbobb> http://www.pentagram.eu/products/MP3-PMP/Eon-series/pentagram_eon_cineo_p_5116
<drbobb> windows seems to support it as a plain usb mass storage device
<drbobb> no media player crap involved
<drbobb> no drivers to install
<nosrednaekim> haha... says it supports Linux :P
<nosrednaekim> what does dmesg say when you plug it in?
<nosrednaekim> how much did that cost BTW? looks really nice
<Walzmyn> anybody else having trouble subscribing to the kubuntu.org RSS feed via Thunderbird?
<drbobb> about 75 euro
<drbobb> dmesg is like:
<drbobb> Direct-Access     Cineo    USBDISK  User    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<drbobb> Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0
<drbobb> [sdc] 7945216 512-byte hardware sectors (4068 MB)
<silverblade> How do I get Kate to open up new instances if i double click a text file?
<silverblade> rather than opening in the existing window
<Walzmyn> drbobb, what is this we're looking at?
<drbobb> but then it goes like:
<drbobb> scsi 3:0:0:0: [sdc] READ CAPACITY failed
<drbobb> yeah sorry i know it ought to go to a pastebin
<userkubuntu> how do install acrobat reader?
<drbobb> last line ok?
<drbobb> scsi 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<drbobb> .. and no luck
<Walzmyn> !acrobat
<ubottu> Factoid acrobat not found
<Walzmyn> :(
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: odd
<drbobb> yeah i thought so too
<Walzmyn> userkubuntu, can you use kpdf? or do you need the actuall adobe application?
<drbobb> the screen on that toy is really nice btw
<drbobb> and format support is pretty good, though ogg formats seem to be unspported
<Walzmyn> drbobb, what is this, an MP3 player?
<drbobb> audio & video, multiple formats
<userkubuntu> Walzmyn, i do like more of the acrobat reader...
<drbobb> just got it for my kid, but found i need to reboot into windows to transfer files to it :(
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: try doing "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt"
<Walzmyn> userkubuntu, ok
<drbobb> nosrednaekim: nope, says device doesn't exist
<Walzmyn> userkubuntu, http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2_allversions.html
<drbobb> anyway, the device's screen goes on for a moment like it's establishing a connection
<drbobb> but a minute later it's off
<DarkWizzard> Hello.
<DarkWizzard> How do I mount a hdd in /etc/fstab so it can only be mounted by the owner ?
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: nasty...
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: heh... since they do claim linux support... call them up :P
<userkubuntu> Walzmyn, ok, I go to try to install…
<Walzmyn> userkubuntu, kpdf works just fine for me though
<drbobb> yeah i guess i'll try my luck with customer support ;-]
<DarkWizzard> bump
<carlos> ola
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: bumps don't work on IRC :P
<DarkWizzard> I thought it's worth a try :)
<Darlok_Williams> I have an IDE hard drive installed as master into my PIDE slot, but it still isn't recognized by BIOS.  Any ideas?
<Walzmyn> Darlok_Williams, do you have your jumpers set correctly on the HDD
<Walzmyn> ?
<Darlok_Williams> Walzmyn: I believe so.  I've tried setting it to master, cable select, and just removing the jumper altogether.
 * Walzmyn nods
<Walzmyn> Darlok_Williams, afraid that was my only shot  :(
<Darlok_Williams> Walzmyn: Yeah, by all rights it SHOULD be working.
<Walzmyn> Darl
<Walzmyn> Darlok_Williams, it does have power to it dosen't it? I did that once.
<carlos> ola
<userkubuntu> and to install the Real player, to touch archives .rmvb, as to install? or only codecs...
<kewark> carlos: #kubuntu-es
<Walzmyn> !realplayer | userkubuntu
<ubottu> userkubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<STSX> I was able to tweak things in Gutsy so that my computer suspends OK. Before I upgrade to Hardy, I thought I would see what things might break, so I did a fresh install of Kubuntu Hardy on another partition; even after doing the exact tweaks that worked before in Gutsy, I can't get my computer to suspend. Any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<amandibula> does anybody in here use a BCM4318 (or other 43xx) ?
<userkubuntu> ok...
<bnex10> will i be able to start fluxbox in a new session WITH a existing kde session
<bnex10> ?
<moster> a las wenas
<thomas> hi
#kubuntu 2008-05-25
<cntb> anybody use lan browser lisa ?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<NickPresta> hi
<rysiek|pl> guys, I have jusr upgraded from gutsy to hardy (oh, I will *not* mention all the loops I had to go through to do this...)
<rysiek|pl> and now, on my dual-head nvidia setup (two screens, :0.0 and :0.1), on the second (:0.1) screen when I fire up compiz and emerald
<rysiek|pl> 1. the windeco's are visible ONLY for the windows that are NOT focused. i.e. if I have widows A, B and C, and C has the focus - windecos are visible on A and B but NOT C
<rysiek|pl> 2. menus and drop-down lists are NOT visible. i.e. if I click a drop-down list, I get only the *shadow* of the list, with nothing within
<rysiek|pl> searching google gives me some results on missing windecos, but those are related either to emerald crashing or lack of AddARGBVisualls in xorg.conf, wich are not the case on my system (as in 1. I have the windecos, only on unfocused windows...)
<rysiek|pl> any ideas?
<rysiek|pl> not very tolkative tonight, are we ;)
<NickPresta> rysiek|pl, I would probably ask in #compiz. It may be a messed up setting.
<rysiek|pl> hmmm, true
<rysiek|pl> NickPresta: I will debug the bugger tomorrow - turn off ALL the plugins and then turn the bastards on, one by one, until I get this error
<rysiek|pl> unless, of course, it will still be there after turning all the plugins off...
<NickPresta> rysiek|pl, that sounds like a good idea. Also, I thought there was a section that allowed you to select which windows (and parts of windows) were affected by CF. I know I turned off that fade effect on drop down menus so the option must be in there somewhere.
<rysiek|pl> "CF" == Compiz Fusion?
<NickPresta> yep
<rysiek|pl> yeah, well, debugged some other minor bugs before like that already, I just need some sleep now. thought that might be a known problem, but since it's not - tommorrow is the DebugMe day ;)
<rysiek|pl> thanks anyway
<rysiek|pl> cheerio and g'night
<jey_> hello everyone
<NickPresta> hi, jey_
<jey_> hi
<jey_> got a "cups" problem
<NickPresta> what sort of problem?
<jey_> cannot connect to Cups server
<lumpycow> hello, anybody know what kde needs to be able to drag an image from firefox and put it on the desktop?
<jey_> any idea
<jey_> please
<jey_> all packages installed
<NickPresta> jey_, sorry. I don't know what could be the problem. Could you provide more information? Were to able to connect before? When did this occur?
<jey_> never tried befor It occurs when i what to setup a printer
<NickPresta> jey_, how are you setting up the printer? Direct link? Through Samba?
<jey_> NickPresta, got a usb HP printer
<NickPresta> jey_, Is the printer turned on? Is your printer supported (check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp)
<jey_> i've installed hplip
<jey_> yes yes
<Jonathan_R> is there an app that will organize the menus better
<creeps> hey all
<creeps> anyone know how to get a usb 1gb mem stick workin?
<jey__> sorry got ADSL problems too....
<lumpycow> Jonathan_R:  you can edit your menus and organize them the way you like...
<rooneyai> hi
<Synergy_Peace> a game i started turned off the title bar where is the setting to turn it back on please?
<Jonathan_R> lumpycow, i know that
<Jonathan_R> but imo, i shouldnt have to
<lumpycow> I see...
<Jonathan_R> in opensuse, where i came from, they were very organized
<Jonathan_R> now also consider, if this is about the only problem i have, then ubuntu is doing alright
<Jonathan_R> this is really a minor thing
<Walzmyn> Jonathan_R, I'm just coming back, how do you want the menus organized?
<Jonathan_R> ever used opensuse Walzmyn
<eugen> hallo zusammen
<Walzmyn> Jonathan_R, for about 30 min
<Walzmyn> Jonathan_R, I always thought the menus here were organized very well.
<eugen> kann mir jemand helfen ich hab eine Realtek ALC888 soundkarte und muss sie irgentwie configurieren ich hab keine ahnung wie das geht
<allieal23> When I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or any other F-key) nothing happens.  How can I fix this?
<OsugiSakae> allieal23: you are in kde and want to switch to a virtual terminal?
<allieal23> OsugiSakae: I'm in Gnome right now, but the issue is system-wide regardless of which environment I use.  Yes, I'm trying to open a virtual terminal.
<OsugiSakae> hmmm. and neither the left nor the right side ctrl alt keys work?
<allieal23> OsugiSakae: Correct.  This has been an issue since I got a new keyboard.
<allieal23> OsugiSakae: In fact, NO functions keys work in conjunction with a Ctrl or Alt key (for example, Alt-F2 in Gnome doesn't work either).  F1 alone does open help, though.
<creeps> hey peeps , anyone know how to burn a data disk to read in xp
<allieal23> creeps: K3b does it just fine.
<creeps> ok ta
<allieal23> ugh
<Joan> Hey guys, I am having heaps of trouble
<Joan> I somehow messed up Adept and it won't load.
<Joan> HELLO!
<Joan> can anyone help me with a Adept Package Manager problem?
<bernardino> @locator ira
<vloideh> hi emo_al
<jmichaelx> i am having a small problem. i recently upgraded to hardy, and dolphin is telling me that i have 16KB free on the 40GB HD i have kubuntu installed on, this is ridiculous.... i should have at least 10 - 15GB free. anyone else experiencing this? any suggestions?
<vloideh> use konqueror
<jmichaelx> it is not just the file browser...
<madruga> DOes anyone kows if it is possible to export pdf to jpeg using gimp without having to export every single page separately? thanks
<jmichaelx> there is just no way that i do not have more speace than that........
<ForsakenSoul> can someone point me to some kate plugins
<jon_> I want to install hardy from a usb thumb drive.  I've downloaded the iso.  My thought was that I'd expand the iso to the thumb drive and then boot from the thumb drive.  Can I do that and is it as simple as expanding the ISO to the thumb drive and booting from the thumb drive?
<ForsakenSoul> maybe a site or something
<vloideh> the problem is in dolphin or kubuntu?
<ForsakenSoul> does someone know where I can find plugins for Kate ?
<vloideh> in repository
<dabud> hello
<dabud> i was wondering if anyone could answer a ? about ntfs  and mounting those type of hd's
<jmichaelx> is there a reason why my /tmp dir would have only 916KB free, when i have 26GB free in / ?
<jmichaelx> my /temp is NOT on a different partition
<syke> hi
<syke> is there a hardy package for kde 4.1 beta 1 yet?
<jmichaelx> this channel used to be a fair bit livelier
 * Jucato sighs.. the patience of people :)
<azzco> yeah
<Jucato> syke: none yet. you might want to check up in #kubuntu-kde4 for updates about it
<NickPresta> Jucato, I had something to say to him, too. heh
<Jucato> (but beta1 ain't released yet)
<azzco> I was about to talk to him too lol
<syke> jucato: ok, thanks!
<syke> jucato: a magic gnome told me pkgs are being prepared...
<Jucato> his nick is familiar. I presumed he's a semi-regular and presumed he already knew how things worked around here... sad...
<Jucato> syke: stay away from those lying gnomes!!! :)
<Jucato> syke: but I guess they're being prepared somewhere :)
<syke> I try, but they give the best handjobs
<syke> the gnomes, that is
<ForsakenSoul> hey I know this may sound like an stupid question .. but when I install gedit in kubuntu .. does anyone know where are configurations for the hightlighting
<Jucato> ForsakenSoul: config files? might want to poke around ~/.gnome2/  or else ask in #ubuntu
<ForsakenSoul> well I'm just looking for a place to find the languages which are recognized and highlighted in gedit ... the only thing I can find in gnome2 is plugins
<Jucato> aaah
 * Jucato doesn't have gedit, sorry
<ForsakenSoul> wow .. that's a pity
<NickPresta> ForsakenSoul, do you want to enable highlighting or add new languages, etc?
<nflava> !seen agent_bob
<ubottu> Factoid seen agent_bob not found
<ForsakenSoul> add a new language
<NickPresta> ForsakenSoul, do you have the language file (.lang)?
<ForsakenSoul> I've downloaded 2 files ... 1 x_rhtml.xml file which states the files extensions ... and one with a .lang
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<NickPresta> I found this topic, which should solve your problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736843
<ForsakenSoul> thank you
<NickPresta> Essentially, you place your language definition file in /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/ and your language style in /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/styles/ Then select that style from the menu
<azzco> Hi stdin :) (morning?)
<stdin> azzco: kinda, 03:29 ;)
<azzco> That's just one hour after me :O
<mattycoze> hey can someone tell me where to go for Hardware issues?
<NightBird> mattycoze: what sort of hardware issues?
<mattycoze> NightBird; i need help setting up my HD in my PC; it's installed as a slave but i want it as my primary... the pc lags for about a minute on startup!
<NightBird> what is master?
<mattycoze> nothing, the old hd died and i got a new SATA HD.. the old one wasn't sata
<stdin> there's always ##hardware for general questions
<mattycoze> okay thanks stdin
<flaccid_> mattycoze, change the jumper to master, done.
<flaccid_> it could even be on cable select atm.
<mattycoze> okay then
<mattycoze> haha flacid hey
<mattycoze> i remember your drunkard instructions
<taz_leet> google
<flaccid_> mattycoze, i remember your ignorance.
<NightBird> I remember.... wait... who am I?
<mattycoze> gee why do you say that?
 * NightBird blinks and looks around
 * NightBird idles
<flaccid_> you made assumptions
<mattycoze> Lo
<mattycoze> *:o
<flaccid_> did you end up fixing your problem
<mattycoze> yeah; but i forgot what i did... followed some random instructions on an ubuntu forum, happens sometimes with my dv6000
<mattycoze> didn't really have to configure that config file either
<flaccid_> there are many ways to do things in linux...
<flaccid_> what was the problem anyway?
<mattycoze> the nvidia controller needed reinstalling
<flaccid_> controller?
<flaccid_> my point is because someone had a few beers doesn't mean they gave wrong advice. what is an nvidia controller?
<mattycoze> lol... gee only having a pun mate; way to make it o4o
<gaston> --> Importante: www.trenparatodos.com.ar <--
<mattycoze> flacid -- see ubuntu-offtopic for a link
<flaccid_> mattycoze, sorry not understanding. nvidia controller, you mean the video card itself?
<flaccid_> if you are trying to be smart mattycoze you are pretty bad at it.
<flaccid_> don't think you know what a pun is either :)
<mattycoze> pssh
<flaccid_> haha
<vinod> hello
<flaccid_> hi vinod
<vinod> i have small doubt regarding printer installation in u/kubuntu
<flaccid_> thats no good
<vinod> there was epson:/dev/lp0 gutsy but i cant see it in Hardy. can anybody help
<flaccid_> !printing | vinod
<ubottu> vinod: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<flaccid_> vinod, what model is the printer exactly?
<vinod> ok ihad installed cups aznd installed the printer on the LPT1# Parallel by the test print out take almost 1 day to complete
<flaccid_> dang
<vinod> printer modal is Wep1070+Dx
<azzco> How would one go about recording sound output? Can't one just edit some alsa config file?
<vinod> it was working perfectly in Gutsy with port epson:/dev/lp0
<supraman659> hello all. i have a question.
<azzco> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vinod> i think the port selection is wrong here
<azzco> supraman659: what's your question?
<supraman659> does anyone know of any websites where i could find some projects to do on ubuntu or linux in general to get more familiar with the operating system or coding in bash
<azzco> projects?
<flaccid_> azzco, should just able to record in something like audacity provided the right channel for recording is selected in kmix/alsamixer
<vinod> flaccid ar u there?
<flaccid_> vinod, that is Epson Wep1070+Dx ?
<flaccid_> !google | supraman659
<ubottu> supraman659: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<vinod> that is Wep Peripheral that is an indian company. I had downloaded the ppd from ww.cups.org
<supraman659> i mean like customizing the os or reconfiguring scripts. a friend of mine found a web site once that had a list of "projects" things to do to customize the operating system
<flaccid_> supraman659, lots of on google.
<flaccid_> or the wiki
<supraman659> i was just wondering if anyone had a web site that they may sugest
<supraman659> but thanks any ways.
<flaccid_> supraman659, if you have something specific you want to learn, then it might be easier to pinpoint a resource..
<supraman659> mainly shell scripting
<supraman659> or bash
<flaccid_> supraman659, in that case goto #bash and the links in their topic are awesome, so is their help.
<flaccid_> vinod, looking now for you
<supraman659> thanks for the info
<flaccid_> np
<robert> hello
<vinod> i think the problem is with the porst selection. the printer was perfect in gutsy
<vinod> i have now reverted back to gutsy for the timne being
<robert> does anyone know how to set up 3 monitors
<flaccid_> vinod, please see http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Alps-wep_HQ_1070dx which recommends http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=ppmtomd&fromprinter=Alps-wep_HQ_1070dx <-- is that the driver you are using?
<flaccid_> vinod, well then there is no point in me helping.
<vinod> i will look at the sites any way thank you for the help friend
<flaccid_> np
<robert> i have nvidia fx5200 and nvidia 6200 video cards and would like to use all three video outputs anyone know how to do this?
<flaccid_> robert, try #xorg and google
<robert> thanks im new to linux but i like the possibilites
<robert> also whats the best mounting proggram to use with kubuntu
<flaccid_> robert, in system settings or using /etc/fstab / manual with shell
<robert> thanks
<flaccid_> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<robert> thanks again you guys are helpful
<user1> hi
<ubu> why dont i receive upgrades for kde4?
<user1> how can I see the size of my partitions? The Partitions window in Info Center only shows the name
<Dr_willis> user1,  sudo fdisk -l
<user1> thank you
<user1> but out of curiosity, is there a place in KDE where I can see this?
<arrrghhh> user1, don't forget about df -h
<user1> that's even better, thanks
<arrrghhh> and i don't know of a place to see it in kde... which seems kinda silly.
<romunov> hum, Ark won't open zip files anymore
<arrrghhh> i'm having an issue with knotes.  it either creates a new note on boot (or start of knotes) OR shows the last note i created on boot.  i can see how this could be the default action, but is there any way to change this?
<axel_> Hello How to search a certain file in an folder (including subfolders)? (The K/console way would also do it.)
<arrrghhh> romunov, works fine for me... was it compressed with the stupid new winzip only type compression?
<arrrghhh> axel_, there's a "find" command from console.
<arrrghhh> but i use google desktop to search my machine
<user1> wow, Konqueror doesn't let you?
<arrrghhh> user1, dunno, i use dolphin.  it doesn't seem to.
<user1> open Dolphin, click Tools > Find File
<arrrghhh> ah forgot about that one.
<user1> ok, gotta format and reinstall. ciao.
<arrrghhh> have fun
<axel_> arrrghhh: Thanks.
<arrrghhh> np
<axel_> user1: Thanks, too. ;)
<Owner> test
<arrrghhh> lol your test worked?
<Owner> Never used this app before
<arrrghhh> chatzilla?
<Owner> yup
<arrrghhh> i used to use that... but i found requiring firefox to be open was a pain.  so now xchat for me :D
<Owner> Wondering if others have had network problems with Hardy Heron?
<Owner> I'm in Windoz at present b/c my Kubuntu box is off line
<arrrghhh> i haven't had any issues with networking... what kinda problems are you experiencing?
<taz_leet> no net probs here, but im running in a vm under vista 64 bit
<Owner> I've been struggling with it for days
<axel_> arrrghhh: I did not find the file, so I got another question:
<axel_> How to limit XAMPP to the local system? (No access from the net, just from the local mashine.) With apache I just would have had to change /etc/apache2/ports.conf ("listen 127.0.0.1:80" instead of "listen 80)
<Dr_willis> Owner,  you mean offline as in you cant get networking going.. or is kde stuck in 'offline mode'
<Owner> I can't get any net device to work, not USB, not the internal ethernet card, not the internal wifi card on this HP ZD8000 laptop
<Dr_willis> check dmesg out put, with the wired nic. see if any messages show up.
<arrrghhh> Owner, does kubuntu recognize it?
<Owner> Yes, but I can get no output
<axel_> How to do this with XAMPP? There seems that there is no ports.conf
<arrrghhh> hrm
<Owner> And the drivers are not loading
<arrrghhh> did you try dmesg like willis suggested?
<Dr_willis> test with some live cd's see if you can find any that  get networking
<Owner> I tried dmesg
<arrrghhh> any errors?
<Owner> Dr., I was actually about to try that; was looking for my Knopix disc
<Owner> No errors, arrrgh
<arrrghhh> hrm... what does lspci give you?
<Owner> I've been fooling with Ndiswrapper, you name it
<Owner> lspci shows the nic
<Dr_willis> dont mess with wireless.. focus on the wired network card.
<arrrghhh> and ifconfig?  does it show at least eth0?
<Owner> Dr., that's what i figure
<Owner> No sense adding another layer yet
<Owner> ifconfig right now only shows the loopback, no eth anything
<arrrghhh> Owner, k... what does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<Owner> I've been trying so many things I lost track of my last findings
<Owner> I have my laptop still booted up; I'll check; i didn't look at that file
<arrrghhh> k
<Dr_willis> yea. it pays to make a file of 'notes' on the thing.. whats the chipset of the card, and so forth.
<Dr_willis> Ive not stubled upon a wired nic that  linux couldent use yet.. But my  Yukon Chipset NIC - had bugs that made it very very slow...
<Dr_willis> find the exact chipset, find the proper module, load the module.. check dmesg for errors.. would be a good line of attack to troubleshoot first.
<arrrghhh> i haven't had a wired nic card issue yet... but i haven't used more than 10 or so nics.
<Dr_willis> I noticed the Yukon card in this machine gave me really really slow problems and keep disconnecting me. dmesg was full of errors. :) aparantly thers some issues with the drivers.. so i replaced the card.
<arrrghhh> ah.
<arrrghhh> yea my onboard nvidia nic and marvel have been fine.
<axel_> Heureka!!! /opt/lampp/etc/httpd.conf
<Owner> I had to run over to the laptop around the corner; says: "auto lo  iface lo inet loopback  address: 127.0.0.1  and netmask 255.0.0.0
<Dr_willis> Owner,  what chipset is the NIC anyway? lspci should show it.
<arrrghhh> Owner, add one for eth0.  auto eth0 (newline) inet dhcp
<Owner> the card is a RealTek with the 8139 chip
<Dr_willis> Thats a very standard chipset. :)
<Dr_willis> I recall there being 2 modules for it however..  an older and a newer..
<arrrghhh> Owner, sorry, it's iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Owner> Yeah, I didn't know the Hardy kerenel had the driver already in it; I'm wondering about firmware tho
<arrrghhh> but mine are commented out, knetworkmanager takes care of it.
<Dr_willis> wired nic - dosent use firmware like wirless ones do.
<Dr_willis> check lsmod for any mention of 8139   - would be usefull also.. the module may not be getting loaded
<arrrghhh> Owner, try adding those lines and restarting networking
<Owner> Dr., that's helpful; don't have to worry about firmware now;  ;)
<Dr_willis> Owner,  unless all the messign with the wireless has messed up OTHER things.. :)
<Owner> I used to get mention in lsmod but it showed two drivers for the nic: 8139cp and 8139too
<Owner> I used modprobe -r to delete one, then the other
<Owner> I got the nic to show up in the gui network congiguring tool and even show green/active, but no connectivity
<Owner> that's after I modprobe'd them out
<Owner> they restore with rebooting
<Owner> This all happened when I was advised to uninstall a braille tty app in order to be able to use this microcontroller app
<Owner> I have been tinkering with microcontrollers
<mr-t> I remember reading somthing about this chip set linux tries to load two drivers or somthing Blacklist?
<arrrghhh> i'm having an issue with knotes.  it either creates a new note on boot (or start of knotes) OR shows the last note i created on boot.  i can see how this could be the default action, but is there any way to change this?
<Owner> i tried blacklisting first; now that I recall, when I had only one driver showing in lsmod I could get the nic to configure in the gui, but it would not connect or ping or anything
<Owner> I tried plugging in a USB thumb drive style wireless widget and it doesn't work either, or show in the gui network tool either
<arrrghhh> Owner, what did my suggestion yield?
<Dr_willis> Owner,  I belive you want to use   one OR the other for those modules  8139cp , 8139too     I forget which ones ive used.. but if both try to get loaded.. then neither may work. - ive had some cards that needed one, but not the other..
<mr-t> dumb question known good cable?
<Owner> mr-t, i read the same stuff about two drivers; unfortunately, neither driver that shows up seems right, 8139cp or "too"
<Dr_willis> Owner,  i would try rmmod ing both modules, and be sure only one is loaded.   check dmesg both times.
<Dr_willis> Owner,  be sure to not load both at the same time
<Owner> mr-t, yes, known good cable; worked prev
<Owner> arrgh, have not had time yet; sorry
<Owner> I'm on verge of reinstalling Gutsy Gibbon over the top of Hardy and starting over
<Owner> Dr., I did exactly what you suggested earlier, as I recall
<Dr_willis> Owner,  weirdness.. that chipset is so old and common.
<Owner> BTW, Dr., if i do this, will the changes "stick" as permanent?
<mr-t> I had trouble with a nic with the same chipset but I fortunatly han another to use
<Owner> I have this hunch the braille tty uninstall killed a dependency
<Dr_willis> if one module works. and the other dosent.. blacklist the one that dont work.. and  force the other to load in the 'modules' file and blacklist files
<Owner> I gotta print this log; great help and suggestions
<Owner> mr t, the nic is built in to the laptop
<mr-t> has it ever worked with hardy?
<Owner> mr t, no, no connections have worked in Hardy, as I recall;
<Owner> I was able to get the thumb drive to work in Gutsy
<Owner> I don't recall if I got the nic to work; I never got the onboard wifi card to work;
<Owner> It's the Broadcom 43xx thing, as I recall
<Owner> Now that one does need a firmware update
<mr-t> try booting from cd only on earlier version, this will make no permanent changes
<Owner> I think I did that, but not sure
<mr-t> I got a wireless to work with the 43xx thing but it was alot of work
<Owner> I'm going to use a live cd and see what happens; I'm pretty sure something will work then.  I am itching to reinstall Gutsy at this point
<Dr_willis> !find bc43
<ubottu> Package/file bc43 does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> thers some b43 cutter package for the wireless
<Owner> ubottu, that helps; so many little things to know . . .
<Dr_willis> !find b43
<ubottu> Owner: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<Dr_willis> the c got lost :)
<stdin> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Owner> I tried the wiki files; i couldn't figure out which driver to use, the legacy, the 43xx, the what?
<mr-t> I never got my wireless to work (b43) after I upgraded to hardy
<Owner> Folks, I've gotta run, but I REALLY appreciate all the excellent and patient help
<Owner> Oh well, at least I'm learning more stuff!
<mr-t> Owner I only evere got the old one to work see ya
<Owner> Good night all
<Owner> I'll be back some day
<calcmandan> I just bought a 5 inch mod for my case with audio, usb, etc.  I plugged in the audio jack into the header on the mobo but i'm not getting any sound.  I have no idea where to go from here.  I searched on google.
<arrrghhh> calcmandan, is kmix running?
<ubu> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<calcmandan> arrrghhh: yes, I get audio from my audio from my speakers in the back.
<arrrghhh> you mean the internal pc speaker?
<calcmandan> arrrghhh: i have a thought that maybe this insert requires being plugged into power. there is a standard 4 pin plug on it, but i didn't think audio required power.
<arrrghhh> depends on the device
<calcmandan> arrrghhh: no, i have built in audio on the mobo, my speakers are plugged into. I wanted audio jacks in the front so i can plug in my headphones without using a splitter out the back.
<arrrghhh> so how'd you add an audio jack to the front?
<calcmandan> arrrghhh: I bought a panel that fits into the 5.25 inch bay that has memory card reader, usb2, audio, firewire, sata plugs. then i plugged the audio into the front panel audio header on my motherboard, and the other plugs where they belong, outside of the sata and firewire.,
<arrrghhh> ah.  has the audio ever worked out of it?  have you only tested it with kubuntu?
<calcmandan> my computer has only run on kubuntu.  the audio works fine out the standard audio ports built into the mobo.
<mr-t> if the panel has an amplifier it also needs power
<calcmandan> i was hoping it is a setting in linux that enables the front panel audio.
<calcmandan> mr-t: I have no idea if it is amplified.  i thought it was amplified by the sound card on the mobo.
<arrrghhh> calcmandan, i dunno if there's anything in alsamixer...  i just wanted to make sure it was hooked up correctly and the device works.
<calcmandan> arrrghhh: the only thing i can think of is either it's something i have to turn on (it's enabled in bios), or if it's simply a power issue.
<arrrghhh> have you looked at the settings in alsamixer and kmix?
<mr-t> do you have paperwork for the panel?
<calcmandan> mr-t: it came with no paperwork at all.  i wish it had.
<calcmandan> mr-t: maybe i'll check the manufacturer's website.  i bought this thing from fry's.
<mr-t> does it have a berg connecter or din they would indicate the need for power
<calcmandan> there is a standard 4 pin power plug like you would see on a hard drive.  i figured it was for spdif and firewire.
<mr-t> check the website but likely you need to plug in power from the ps
<arrrghhh> calcmandan, yea plug it in for sure.  better safe than sorry
<mr-t> does it ahve a volume control?
<calcmandan> based out of hong kong.  not very user friendly and high flash content.
<mr-t> I think you should check the web BEFORE you power it up or you may be more sorry than safe
<betus> hi anybody know if kubuntu hardy use xfree86?
<betus> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<calcmandan> mr-t: the driver disc does come with a pdf.  i read through it and it makes no mention on plugging in the power.
<calcmandan> mr-t: they no longer list this product on their site.
<calcmandan> mr-t: here is what it looks like: http://www.gadgetsworld.ae/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1096
<mr-t> the details listed on that site says power supply connector
<calcmandan> mr-t: for sata.
<mr-t> its got elecronics on board by the looks of the picture
<calcmandan> yeah it does.  it has tons of features.
<mr-t> sorry electronics^
<mr-t> how does it attach to the mb
<zgmf-x20a> hey all.  anyone know a good app to use with pdfs?  i need to be able to merge multiple files
<calcmandan> mr-t: well, there's the usb2 plugs for both the memory cards and the usb2 slots, there's the sata and sata power, there's the firewire plug, spdif plug, and audio plug.
<mr-t> no how is it cabled to your mother board
<calcmandan> mr-t: well, hmm.  let me send you the pdf if you'd like to see it.
<mr-t> np
<calcmandan> mr-t: are you receiving the file?
<mr-t> no
<calcmandan> hrm
<mr-t> email it to andrudetwentyseven@yahoo.com
<o_> hello...!!
<calcmandan> HI
<calcmandan> i sent it mr-t
<o_> I have problem with my wireless I'm using a hp v6200 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<mr-t> im looking now.....
<calcmandan> brb
<o_> I have problem with my wireless I'm using a hp v6200 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<calcmandan> mr-t: i am back.
<mr-t> wow there are alot of choices for cabling are all the devices cabled
<calcmandan> i didn't cable the sata yet.  i don't have firewire on the motherboard, so it's dangling.
<calcmandan> everything else is jacked in.  even the spdif.
<mr-t> the firewire spec is for 6 pin or powered fw .I don' think that power would come from the motherboard
<mr-t> something is going to have to power the electronics it shows the need for +12 and + 5 volts
<calcmandan> well, it shows the spec for firewire header supplying 12v.
<calcmandan> and states that the housing would be near the front panel headers.
<calcmandan> my board doesn't have a firewire header.
<calcmandan> wish it did, i planned on buying a firewire external hdd.
<calcmandan> but, i digress.
<calcmandan> according to the pdf, the audio module cable connects to the legacy ac97 pin header on the mobo.  that's what i did.  it makes no mention on needing independent power
<mr-t> calcmandan you there?
<calcmandan> according to the pdf, the audio module cable connects to the legacy ac97 pin header on the mobo.  that's what i did.  it makes no mention on needing independent power
<calcmandan> yes
<calcmandan> i mean, i'll get a y splitter tomorrow and extend the power cable to the box and plug it in, but i have doubts that is the problem.
<calcmandan> all the 4 pin power plugs from my power supply are used.
<mr-t> Sorry my kopete locked up , had to restart it .
<calcmandan> no problem.  did you get my msgs?
<calcmandan> according to the pdf, the audio module cable connects to the legacy ac97 pin header on the mobo.  that's what i did.  it makes no mention on needing independent power
<mr-t> I think so  you should neccessarily add to you power supply unles you know you have the watts available
<mr-t> the instructions are poor obviously written by someone wuith limited english
<mr-t> also for 8 bucks you may not have gotten a good product
<mr-t> limited english not poor typing like me
<calcmandan> mr-t: the site i linked you to is out of the united arab emirates.  it's $8 UAE dollars.
<calcmandan> the thing costs $30.
<calcmandan> which is average for this sort of mod.
<calcmandan> and it's made by a small company in the UAE, so the translation is quite limited.
<mr-t> the docs also say you have an output for a speaker of headphones ,now for a speaker you need amplifiers, amps need power to add power to the incoming low level signal from the mb it it def powered
<mr-t> sorry or headphones
<mr-t> signal from the mb would be enough possibly to run hphones but not a speaker
<mr-t> my best guess is it needs power to work
<mr-t> It's 2 oclock in the morning here so I have to go to bed , Ive got church tomorrow
<calcmandan> thanks for your help mr-t
<mr-t> my pleasure nite
<amit_> hey guys.. wanna format my ipod on kubuntu...how do I go about doing that?
<Dr_willis> amit_,  you sure you want to do that?     ive heard horror stories about messed up ipods befor.
<amit_> oh...
<amit_> Dr_willis:  seems like i have already messed up the partition table..is there anyway to get that back?
<amit_> Dr_willis: but tell me one thing..even if i mess up, would i be able to make it right using windows?
<Dr_willis> no idea.  I dont own an ipod. :) i just see people in here asking basicially the same questions you are asking . every so often
<amit_> Dr_willis: okay..thanks anyways..i formatted it and it worked! :)
<amit_> Dr_willis: for your information, i used the mkfs.vfat command... i thought it didn't work but then when i restarted my ipod, it went into disk diagnostics mode and made everything right :) remember this is a new ipod... i don't know if the previous version of ipods will be able to do it....
<Dr_willis> i recall some odd issue with how ipods were formated.  but this was some time back
<Dr_willis> the layout of the partitions was weird, or oddly numbered.
<amit_> Dr_willis: yes, i took a look at the partition after formatting it using the mkfs command and it was somehow messed up
<amit_> when i checked using QTparted, i found out that the partition table was "empty"!
<amit_> When I tried to make a new one, QTparted crashed!
<shanghaiteej> amit_: you need a windows computer for ipod formatting
<shanghaiteej> amit_:  It's the only way as of now
<shanghaiteej> amit_:  If you don't have a windows pc, go to a computer lab or internet cafe, i've had to do that before
<bork> I am trying to configure wireshark, and there are no network interfaces for me to choose in the config menu
<shanghaiteej> oh nevermind, you solved it
<bork> I have tried putting in a different network card but the same thing happens
<bork> any suggetsions?
<teddy> can someone help me. i am getting a crappy resolution with the nvidia driver. this always happens when i install it, but on ubuntu there was a screen confure utility and kubuntu doesnt have this
<teddy> configure*
<tekteen> teddy: isn't there one in system settings?
<teddy> i dont need to change resolution only.. it needs to modify the xorg.conf
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> you could install gnome
<tekteen> or that utility
<teddy> i dont know the name of the utility.. i tried searching for screen and mintor in apt
<teddy> monitor*
<tekteen> I will look for it
<bork> did anyone see my question?
<teddy> oh and just curious is there a better apt front end for kde than adept?
<tekteen> teddy: not really
<Dr_willis> teddy,  i always use synaptic
<tekteen> teddy: to me they are all the same
<teddy> ok. i just wanted something that was qt
<teddy> i dont like how it looks when i mix gtk and qt aps
<teddy> but ill deal with it :)
<teddy> i found the utility.. google knows all :)
<tekteen> cool
<Dr_willis> looks vs useability
<tekteen> and usability wins
<Dr_willis> i dont even notice the differance in gtk or qt aps  most of the time
<Dr_willis> of course i use jwm as my window manager. :)
<teddy> well thanks.. even if i solved my prob myself :)
<tekteen> Dr_willis: I like icewm better
<teddy> later guys
<tekteen> :-)
<Dr_willis> i got jwm and rox-desktop setup just how i like it.
<tekteen> lol
<Dr_willis> and since ive been playing with PuppyLinux :) my jwm-fu skills re quite good.
<tekteen> lol
<o_> where I can find driver for this wireless BCM4328
<Dr_willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Rafabe> hi
<tekteen> hi
<frybye> whats your problem Rafabe??
<Rafabe> can someone tell me about GRub Error 15 "File not found"? I had Ubuntu, and decided to format and install Kubuntu. I used the same partitions for /boot, /home,  /  , and swap. I formatted them in the partition selection screen. After install, I got that error.
<Rafabe> *same partitions used previously by my Ubuntu install
<tekteen> Rafabe: you could have installed kubuntu within ubuntu :-\
<Rafabe> i did that at first...then I made the mistake of removing the ubuntu-desktop packages
<Rafabe> a lot of KDE modules were failing ,even after installing kubuntu-desktop
<SitUbuntuSit> j/ #ubuntu
<Rafabe> anyway, I'm getting this weid grub error...as if Ubiquity (or whatever the installer is called) can't see the /boot partition. It's a 100mb ext3 partition at the beginning of the hard disk, same that Ubuntu was using. And I chose the "Format" option, so it was a clean slate.
<Ayabara> is there a kde4 version of digikam in the repositories?
<Dr_willis> !find digikam
<ubottu> Found: digikam, digikam-dbg, digikam-doc
<Dr_willis> dont look like it.
<Ayabara> Dr_willis: ah. that trigger was new to me :-)
<Dr_willis> !find the keys to the car
<ubottu> Found: dict-moby-thesaurus, dmz-cursor-theme, gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, gnome-accessibility-themes, gnome-accessibility-themes-extras (and 244 others)
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<firecrotch> Oh are we playing with ubottu?
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubunturos> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ayabara> hehe
<firecrotch> Completely off-topic question here, but one that someone here might know.... Do you have to be 18 to register or own a .com domain name?
<firecrotch> Can't find an answer anywhere
<Dr_willis> I wouldent see why it would matter.
<Dr_willis> but then again it may be for legal  reasons.
<firecrotch> Exactly my thought
<Dr_willis> I imagine if you got a valid credit card ## they dont care.
<Jonathan_R> Dr_willis, ?
<Jonathan_R> now theres a nick i havent seen in a long time
<Dr_willis> Im in here all the time. :)
<Jonathan_R> yeah you are
<Jonathan_R> Dr_willis, do you remember the nick linux_learner?
<Dr_willis> Im lucky to rember my own nick.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Jonathan_R> lol
<Jonathan_R> well, i remember you since I used to be known as linux_learner
<firecrotch> Frequent user of the whoami command, Dr_willis?
<Jonathan_R> that was like about 4 years ago
<Jonathan_R> is there a package or something that better organizes the menus
<Dr_willis> Jonathan_R,  not really. :)
<Dr_willis> we are getting so many menu items now a days... its scary
<Dr_willis> katapult lets you launch things easier without usingthe menus
<Ayabara> is the kubuntu-kde4-desktop kde4.0 or kde4.1beta?
<Jonathan_R> i'm using tasty menu to help
<Jonathan_R> but jeez, i still have to create sub menus like crazy
<Dr_willis> i just use JWM and put what programs i want in the menus. :)
<Jonathan_R> ic
<Jonathan_R> Dr_willis, do you use ubuntu ultimate edition?
<Jonathan_R> or anyone else for that matter
<Dr_willis> Jonathan_R,  nope. No need for a disrto that just includes everyting. :)
<Jonathan_R> lol
<Jonathan_R> now see, thats my style
<Jonathan_R> i like everything
<Machtin> hi guys.
<Machtin> play /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Dialog_Appear.wav
<Machtin> play soxio: Failed writing `default': unknown file type `ao'
<Machtin> what's wrong there?
<Ash-Fox> I have ran into a weird problem on kubuntu, currently using Kubuntu 8.04. Konqueror isn't working, keeps claiming "Could not connect to host http://www.google.co.uk", kmail doesn't work either, just silently says it completed checking the e-mail, when other applications such as firefox and thunderbird are able to use such sites/servers. I've tried creating new user accounts to see if it was just my .kde profile folder being scre
<Ash-Fox> Anyone have any idea on how to solve this?
<Machtin> Ash-Fox: maybe some proxy-thing?
<Ash-Fox> Machtin, nope.
<tux> hi peeps, got an old external usb case where i have insreted a CD rom drive
<tux> and demesg gives me the following http://pastebin.com/d1c5c7c1d
<tux> does anyone know what to do?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> ubuntu hardy isnt able anymore to automount my devices from fstab
<The_ManU_212> i remember a hal update the last days
<The_ManU_212> its impossible for me to use a system where i have to mount anything manually
<azzco> Anyone used kdenlive?
<Machtin> play soxio: Failed writing `default': unknown file type `ao' <- so why does this happen?
<azzco> I got my video renderd properly but no audio..
<se7en> anyone ssh problems ... i can from here (debian) ssh in kubuntu but scp starts and than stops all i have on the kubuntu side is a 0k file. same happens with samba
<Ash-Fox> Nope, that's fine for me.
<Ash-Fox> It does take a moment to start copying though.
<se7en> Ash-Fox: are you useing 2 different distros or kubuntu 2 kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> I use many distributions
<Ash-Fox> So, yes, works even with different distributions for me.
<se7en> well thanks Ash-Fox
<chalcedony> if i upgraded to Hardy from Feisty last week, would i need to replace my repositories for multiverse etc separately ?
<bartezz> I am trying to make a persitant usb bootable drive
<tekteen> chalcedony: is it possible to go from 7.04 to 8.04
<bartezz> i have got as far as formatting the usb and am now trying to copy the folders from the iso file to the usb
<bartezz> there appears to a folder called "disctree" missing
<tekteen> chalcedony: it should update repos that are official (including mulitverse)
<bartezz> Does anyone know if I need it?
<chalcedony> tekteen: YIPPIE ty
<chalcedony> er would they be broken too?
<tekteen> what do you mean?
<chalcedony> tekteen: a bunch of packages got broken during the upgrade
<tekteen> I do not think it is possible to go from 7.04 --> 8.04
<chalcedony> tekteen: it is .. it stops at gutsy and you do the command again for hardy .. only things broke
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> !upgrades > ﻿chalcedony me
<chalcedony> um?
<tekteen> I was seeing what the bot said
<tekteen> did it send you something?
<tekteen> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tekteen> chalcedony: I have never had success upgrading :-(
<chalcedony> tekteen: it worked enough
<kreib> getting a grey sreen when connecting to remote using vnc. any pointers?
<Dr_willis> be sure your vncserver is actually running a windowmanager/desktop
<Dr_willis> it may be running twm :) which looks.. like a blank screen.., or it may be trying to run twm
<kreib> how to tell?
<neville_> Can somebody here help me with setting up distcc? I keep getting error 102 when starting the daemon
<Dr_willis> Ive not used distcc in ages. :) not since gentoo
<neville_> argh >> everywhere I looked for help on distcc, it's for gentoo, nothing else!!
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive seen it on other disrtos.. just never needed it on any other
<Dr_willis> !find distcc
<ubottu> Found: distcc, distccmon-gnome
<neville_> error code 102 when starting the daemon is giving me trouble, and I can't find anything on what it means. configuration files are setup properly as far as I can tell
<Dr_willis> 102 EXIT_BIND_FAILED
<Dr_willis>   Failed to bind and listen on network socket. Port may already be in use.
<Dr_willis> http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/DevToolsDec2003/distcc-19/linuxdoc/html/distcc-2.html
<Dr_willis> I would say either it needs to get started as root.. or its allready running
<neville_> ksysguard just confirmed the latter >>
<neville_> thanks for your help though!!
<Dr_willis> :)
<hector> Hi. Im using kubuntu 8.04 (kde 3). When I start amarok, if I maximize window, X restarts. Any ideas ??
<carlos_> hola
<carlos_> alguien vivo?
<hector> hola
<firecrotch> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<luzie_> hallo
<luzie_> ??
<Dr_willis> moo
<firecrotch> moo!
<seurhja> Why are we mooing?
<firecrotch> I'm not sure.... ask Dr_willis
<firecrotch> haha
<seurhja> lawl
<firecrotch> But while we're on the subject of mooing...... ever done "apt-get moo" ?
<seurhja> lawl!
<seurhja> No.
<neville_> "-bash: apt-get: command not found" :P
<Dr_willis> Because My turkey died?
<Dr_willis> :)
<seurhja> Hahaha he tried it.
<firecrotch> wtf command not found?!
<jager>          (__)
<jager>          (oo)
<jager>    /------\/
<jager>   / |    ||
<jager>  *  /\---/\
<jager>     ~~   ~~
<jager> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<jager> jag@stormbringer:~$
<flaccid> !pastebin | jager
<ubottu> jager: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> neville_: check file `which apt-get`
<seurhja> Hey.. has anyone read about the 6 foot cow?! That's a lot of burger meat!
<flaccid> and also whereis apt-get
<flaccid> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * RuyalarPrensi hepinize iyi günler arkadaşlar
<jager> yarly
<flaccid> !english | RuyalarPrensi
<ubottu> RuyalarPrensi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<RuyalarPrensi> :)
<neville_> "which: no apt-get in (/bin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin)" "apt-get:"
<RuyalarPrensi> see you latter
<RuyalarPrensi> by
<firecrotch> neville_:  what have you done to your system? lol
<neville_> Installed Crux :P
<flaccid> neville_: pastebin dpkg -l | grep apt please
<flaccid> neville_: what is Crux?
<neville_> flaccid: It's a joke, don't worry lol
<flaccid> hehe np
<neville_> another distro. was trying to gte it and kubuntu to play nice with distcc >>
<flaccid> neville_: um so is the apt missing problem with kubuntu?
<neville_> nope, was using them in Crux to get the right error messages :P
 * firecrotch shakes fist at neville_
<flaccid> right. im confused. this is the kubuntu support channel
<neville_> -_-v
<neville_> I came here trying to get help with distcc in kubuntu...
<neville_> Isn't that reason enough to be silly?!
<flaccid> not sure but sounds good
<firecrotch> flaccid: he was trying to be silly because I told someone about apt-get moo
<firecrotch> or something
<flaccid> np
<Dr_willis> neville_,  i do recall that with distcc -  the versions of gcc (i think) on all the distcc machines MUST be identical. or else it wont  even  distbute the compiling around. because of possible version differances
<Dr_willis> neville_,  using gentoo and ubuntu and distcc.. might be tricky
<neville_> Yeah, I took care of that first. it was the easy part :P
<The_ManU_212> bei hardy werden auf dem desktop die festplatten symbole erst dann angezeigtw enn ich z.b. nen usb stick einstecke und das popup zum mounten kommt
<The_ManU_212> kennt das wer, an was liegt das?
<The_ManU_212> außerdem scheint hal zu spinnen, es konnte meine internen partitionen beim booten nicht mehr mounten, als ich dann die ordner in /media/ mit sudo mkdir fest erstellt habe gings
<_myrtille_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<The_ManU_212> kennt das auch wer?
<The_ManU_212> vorher hat hal die ja automatsich erstellt
<Freddy2> hi
<The_ManU_212> _myrtille_: im sry, wrong tab
<Tm_T> The_ManU_212: please, english here
<The_ManU_212> Tmsry wrong tab (konversation)
<Tm_T> roger
<Freddy2> i'm using 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP kernel, and i'd like to know if includes support for evdev.. how can i see it?
<Tm_T> it does
<Freddy2> well, i tried to get all the buttons of my mx500 working, but i'm getting no response when switch to evdev mode
<Freddy2> anyway, i'll read a bit more.. thx
<Tm_T> you have also xorg driver?
<Dr_willis> Freddy2,  that btnx tool comes in handy for extra buttons
<Dr_willis> http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/
<Freddy2> hmm xorg driver?
<Dr_willis> its a service that sort of lets you remap the mouse buttons to whatever you want
<Dr_willis> btnx is a daemon that enables rerouting of mouse button events through uinput as keyboard and other mouse button combinations. For example, you can configure an extra mouse button to send a Ctrl+Alt+Right command to switch workspaces
<Freddy2> Dr_willis: i'll take a look, thx
<Tm_T> hardware needs kernel AND xorg drivers
<Freddy2> hmm mouse driver should be included in xorg, isn't it?
<Dr_willis> most likely yes. :)
<kreib> msttcorefonts  - system seems broken. cannot upgrade nothing, apt-get just tries to download these fonts but it doesn't work. Ho can i solve this?
<flaccid> kreib: pastebin output of sudo apt-get upgrade
<kreib> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14510/
<G_`> am on kubuntu 64bit... where can i find opera 64 bit version for gusty ?
<G_`> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> kreib: try a sudo dpkg --purge msttcorefonts
<jey_> hello everyone
<jey_> i wanted to try Ubuntu-tweak
<jey_> but doesn't work on kubuntu
<kreib> yeah, already tried that. had to get the ttf files from another pc. finally i was able to remove msttcorefonts
<flaccid> cool kreib
<Freddy2> Dr_willis: it works pretty good, thx :D
<crs> re
<jey_> ok Ubutnu-Tweak works only with Gnome
<nith_> Hey anyone who got the conf line to make my mx500 mouse working?
<nith_> ubottu: need help
<ubottu> Factoid need help not found
<nith_> ubottu: help
<ubottu> nith_: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<nith_> anybody who got the time and knowledge to help me with some mouseproblems
<Soccer5555> I just upgraded to hardy heron from gutsy gibbon
<Soccer5555> and my wireless is acting weird
<Soccer5555> I have the wireless light on the exterior of my laptop lighting up
<Soccer5555> and a strong signal, but I can not get the ip address
<crs> What should I do to get colours in vim?
<emilsedgh> crs: syntax on
<crs> emilsedgh: Thanks :)
<emilsedgh> crs: if you want it to apply automatically, add it to ~/.vimrc
<crs> emilsedgh: I will, i just copy my old vimrc and wondering why it is not working, i had syntax on in previous one ;/
<emilsedgh> oh nice
<crs> uu. ;/
<crs> E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: syntax on
<funkyasl> any idea how to restart the network service?
<crs> funkyasl: /etc/init.d/metworking start?
<crs> networking*
<natalya> hi all
<Rioting_pacifist> i installed my system to lvm, but i installed evms-gui and several otherthings went wrong (full /, couruption of home, dpjg fail, crashed when update-initramfs) resulting in kernal panaics for most of last night, now i cant mount my /boot, even though its not mounted and not on an lvm/evms
<nokitel> iai galera..
<reese> which library contains the cdparanoia headers?
<david4> http://rafb.net/p/nCSdes68.html <-- any idea how to fix that?
<david4> Ah my internet connection is crap
<skizzo> saòve
<Jonathan_R> i'm getting this error all the time
<Jonathan_R> dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu> hy all
<yid_> sup #kubuntu
<yid_> i has question sirs
<yid_> will using fluxbox save me battery power?
<yid_> on mah laptop
<Soccer5555> it sais I can not connect through the firefox browser because it is in off mode
<Soccer5555> It sais that when i remove my ethernet cable
<Soccer5555> but it sais im connected via wireless
<yid_> means you arent connected soccer
<yid_> or just go to file and untick offline mode
<reese> anyone having problems loading subtitles in kaffeine?
<Rioting_pacifist> yid_: what graphics card do you have
<yid_> gma x3100 integrated
<Rioting_pacifist> yid_: it will at best save a small amount of power, i think on intel it may be significant as it drops you to 2d rendering which doesnt have vsync, but with not running kicker will also save abit
<yid_> portable
<Soccer5555> now it sais it cannot find the server
<Soccer5555> but my wifiradar sais im connected
<Soccer5555> wait nvm
<Soccer5555> got it to work
<Soccer5555> something is really wrong
<Soccer5555> it is working but not working
<Soccer5555> i turn off offline mode, but it cant connect
<yid_> well thnx
<Soccer5555> when I turn it on, I have like a 2 second window where I can connect
<Soccer5555> then the offline kicks in
<Rioting_pacifist> yid_: best way to find out is to test using powertop
<Rioting_pacifist> you also save alot of power by not using a touchpad i think
<yid_> o rly?
<yid_> hmm
<Rioting_pacifist> *by alot i mean quite a small amount like 5minutes worth or somthing
<yid_> weell thanks
<yid_> ill give this a go
<yid_> well with a 2 hour battery, 5 minutes can mean a lot
<s0nix> hi everyone
<Rioting_pacifist> this is all just info i got when using powertop tho i never properly tested it just noticed a drop in power usage when using keyboard controlls instead of the touchpad
<yid_> well i'll give powertop \ go
<yid_> can i get it from the repositories?
<s0nix> i want to install a fresh kubuntu with KDE3/KDE4.... it is easy to do (with Hardy) and should i download the kde4 install cd or the normal ?
<yid_> i used the normal then installed kde
<yid_> works fine
<s0nix> the kubuntu/kde3 cd u mean?
<s0nix> i'll download the kubuntu/kde3 install cd. after i'll surely be able to install kde4 right?
<deamon3> Hola
<deamon3> HI
<s0nix> is the kubuntu 64bit is limited? (compatibility of apps, etc..)
<deamon3> Hey
<NightBird> s0nix: yes, you can install kde4 along side of kde3
<deamon3> lolz
<NightBird> s0nix: some drivers may not have support for 64 bit linux, but the applications should all either be compatabile, or come as 32 bit versions
<s0nix> kk
<TimS> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<NightBird> s0nix: The only likely problem driver spot will be wireless, in that if you have to used a closed source version, you may have issues(if you use ndiswrapper to load the windows version, I believe you'll be stuck in 32 bit land.  I'm not sure if ndiswrapper supports loading 64 bit drivers, but I know it won't support loading 32 bit drivers in a 64 bit kernel).
<s0nix> perfect, this pc doesn't need wireless at all, in fact it doesn't have any wireless card.
<Peter1103> hola
<s0nix> i think i'll give a try to the 64bits.
<Peter1103> alguien q able español?
<s0nix> i think the flash plugin for mozilla can be fixed ?
<s0nix> so..
<NightBird> s0nix: hm... I'm not sure.  I know on my laptop that's running 64 bit, flash works fine in firefox
<s0nix> ha good.
<s0nix> thx for the infos, i'll install the 64bits.
<s0nix> have a good day
<NightBird> I don't remember if it works in konqueror or not... oh well
<NightBird> bye
<rophy> hi, i have disabled the update manager fr starting auotamticlly now i want it back
<rophy> [17:27] <rophy> hi, i have disabled the update manager fr starting auotamticlly now i want it back
<rophy> [17:27] <rophy> hi, i have disabled the update manager fr starting auotamticlly now i want it back
<TimS> I have a m-audio preusb amp that has two inputs, but they only show up as one input in Jokosher. Is there a way to split them out? I think it uses alsa
<rophy> anyone ?
<rophy> [17:27] <rophy> hi, i have disabled the update manager fr starting auotamticlly now i want it back
<SlimeyPete> rophy, if you keep repeating yourself you'll annoy an op and get kicked out
<SlimeyPete> be patient
<SlimeyPete> IRC isn't quick.
<rophy> thank u
<rophy> i just thought that there is no one here
<rophy> though the banner on the rt side has a lotta chatters
<SlimeyPete> there're always people here, but people will only talk to you if they know the answer to your question :)
<rophy> come on it's very simple ..disabled the apdate manger and want to enable it
<rophy> i thought it's a piece of cake
<SlimeyPete> (I'd help you if I could but I've never disabled the manager myself so I've never had to re-enable it)
<rophy> then disable it ..and leat's find a solution together :D
<SlimeyPete> I'm not running Kubuntu at the moment (my network doesn't work under Kubuntu) ;)
<rophy> then wht r u running
<SlimeyPete> Windows, at the moment.
<rophy> i am running kubuntu but i cant answer the question why not using windows
<Steve-cal> I was able to get suspend working in Gutsy by running the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh script, but now in Hardy it doesn't work. Any ideas of how I can troubleshoot it?
<Hygiene> Hey, does anyone know what the lowest requirements for installing any Linux platforms are? (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc)
<Steve-cal> Hygiene: I think the main minimum requirement is RAM, and usually they call for at least 256 MB, except for Fluxbuntu which only needs 128 MB I think. Just go to their websites and they can give you all the details of minimum system requirements.
<rophy> i have a p3 with 390 mb ram and a humble v card and kubuntu is running fine
<rophy> not very fine but goin on
<crashhandler> is there any apps to compile python sourcecode?
<rophy> actually i wanna know what that phython is
<fanel> hi,could anyone help me to get sound on my toshiba satellite l30-10x  .I have installed ubuntu 8.04 and I have no sound
<rophy> natalya a girl usin ubuntu
<rophy> cool
<natalya> =(
<rophy> make it :)
<pim> python is a programming language
<michael_> compiling python: http://effbot.org/zone/python-compile.htm (google is your friend)
<Steve-cal> fanel: Maybe first try going to your System Settings, go to the sound configuration, and choose "ALSA" (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture) instead of using "default".
<RuyalarPrensi> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu-desktop': Linux 2.6.24-16-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz at 1600 MHz (4823 bogomips), HD: 10/145GB, RAM: 602/1011MB, 123 proc's, 9.49min up
<rophy> natalya?
<pim> What is the most popular linux irc client?
<RuyalarPrensi> natalya: hi
<rophy> hi Ruyalar :P
<RuyalarPrensi> :D
<RurouniJones> When you install postgresql on Kubuntu, what is the default login/password to get administrating?
<rophy> have u tried parying to know it
<rophy> start by that
<natalya> hi
<rophy> too late i was leaving natalya
<RuyalarPrensi> natalya: where are you from
<rophy> do u wanna kone from where i am from too or just her
<rophy> know*
<rophy> she left hehehehe goodluck
<RuyalarPrensi> al işte ya
<RuyalarPrensi> :D
<RuyalarPrensi> russian
<RuyalarPrensi> offfffff
<deamon3> Hey
<rophy> hey
<deamon3> ubuntu studio work in KDe ?¡
<RuyalarPrensi> hey
<rophy> i dunno anything abt ubuntu or kubuntu any help?
<rophy> try installing it if it does work then it works if it doesnt then it doesnt
<rophy> simple
<deamon3> lolz
<rophy> i feel like ruining the room
<deamon3> roppy
<deamon3> rophy
<rophy> roppy? that
<rophy> is a dog's name
<deamon3> do you know a packet for KDE
<deamon3> ?¡
<deamon3> THEMES
<rophy> i know ciggrete packets .want some
<deamon3> shit
<rophy> if want themes go to kde-loog.org
<rophy> kde-look***
<deamon3> but with apt-get ?¡
<deamon3> lolz
<rophy> i dont know how can u get it with apt-get
<rophy> left with goodbye what ungreatful
<rophy> i am leaving too
<fanel> it is set on alsa
<fanel> but still no sound
<NightBird> fanel: I would check to see if the sound is coming from a different channel than expected.  I know on my laptop the master audio level doesn't affect the audio levels, but some of the other sliders do
<fanel> is there some kind of driver to be downloaded in order to get sound ?
<Steve-cal> fanel: Open Kmix (K menu > Multimedia > Kmix) and make sure PCM volume and master volume are not muted. Try some of the other volume levels too.
<TimS> how do I kill a program from the command line?
<TimS> Its PID is 7856
<SlimeyPete> TimS: "kill 7856"
<NightBird> TimS: "kill 7856" then
<SlimeyPete> TimS: if it won't die, then "kill -9 7856"
<TimS> kill -9 still hasn't killed it
<SlimeyPete> hrm... I don't think there's anything stronger than kill -9
<TimS> :o
<SlimeyPete> is it a root process?
<NightBird> TimS: do you know who the owner of the program is?
<SlimeyPete> as in run by root
<TimS> Its me
<NightBird> because you may not have permission to kill it..
<TimS> Its not root
<TimS> The owner is my account
<NightBird> what is the program?
<Steve-cal> TimS: Is the process owned by someone other than you (e.g. root)? Try "sudo kill -9 7856"
<TimS> patchage
<TimS> Steve-cal: Its owned by me, I used sudo anyway, still not dead
<NightBird> check to see if you have the write id then
<Steve-cal> TimS: "pgrep patchage"
<fanel> I checked these settings.All the sliders are on
<NightBird> I know some programs can be tricky to kill if it's a run away child process, and the parent process will respawn it sometimes...
<TimS> 7856
<codemaster> Can some one tell me the bash command to get online,so i don't need the use of the wlanassistent?
<TimS> Its parent is kdeinit :/
<NightBird> but then the child processes end up with a different pid..
 * NightBird doesn't know
<NightBird> but I do know that I need to get going now
<Steve-cal> fanel: Try "aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav" at the command line (in a Konsole).
<fanel> thanks,Steve-cal!I will write this command line in a Konsole to see what's going to happen
<Steve-cal> fanel: Wait, use "aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Logout.wav" instead, you probably don't have that other sound file...
<fanel> I tried woth a music CD and opening a videoclip from youtube;stii no sound
<guest___> hello, i have dell xps m1530, when I googled , it said ubuntu 7.1 can run it correctly , does it mean kubuntu 8.04 can also run it correctly? i am a noob i like linux and kde, so my friend said to get kubuntu not ubuntu, so will kubuntu 8.04 support my dell xps m1530 if ubuntu 7.10 does?
<Steve-cal> guest__: Maybe, maybe not is unfortunately the answer. You may even have problems with Ubuntu 8.04 even if 7.10 worked great. You'll just have to give it a try.
<anarki> hello, anyone running oracle jdeveloper?
<Steve-cal> guest__: ....And Kubuntu 8.04 of course could introduce issues that you didn't have with Ubuntu, but I definitely think it's worth a try.
<Steve-cal> fanel: I've got to go now, maybe someone else can continue helping you. I might be around in a few hours or so, but otherwise, best of luck getting your sound working.
<fanel> thanks anyway
<fanel> so,I 've got via mail an original cd with Ubuntu 8.04.I installed ubuntu on my toshiba satellite l30-10x laptop,but could not get any sound.Anybody could help me,please?
<pim> If I'd want to install software, what directory would be good?
<fanel> is there anything extra to be installed?
<bjacob> hi, are there any Qt 4.4 packages? All I can find is -rc1 in Jonathan Riddell's PPA.
<|Dreams|> fanel: did you google
<|Dreams|> fanel: what sound card is it
<|Dreams|> fanel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=kmix take a look there
<|Dreams|> right gtg for a bit
<Deepthought> pim, most software gets installed in /usr, all non-base-system  stuff from adept ends up there; but you might want to consider installing in your home-folder so you don run into write-permission problems
<Deepthought> pim, what is it you want to install ?
<pim> AlienArena
<khaleel5000> hello, can i download kubuntu cd using bittorrent?
<|Dreams|> yeah
<Deepthought> isn't it available through add/install programs from the menu ?   I think it is; easier that way...
<khaleel5000> from where do i donwload the torrent file to download kubuntu using bit-torrent?
<dea> lo
<Deepthought> pim itś in adept, so install from there, then you don have any hassle or worries !
<pim> It isn't only an old version. I've found another way to install.
<Deepthought> pim, Oh, ok; well then I would do it in a folder /alien in your home-folder; that'surest, and you don need to sudo this sudo that
<nith_> Hi, anybody who got the time to help me?
<pim> Well I was having some trouble with the manual install, some library was missing. I'm now trying via getdeb.net
<Deepthought> pim, so what version are you installing then ?
<dea> got some trouble with wikilyrik when im starting the script a window comes up with the following code inside: cant connect to internet check the proxy settings. but im not behind a proxy so any solutions?
<Deepthought> pim, what library
<pim> libXxf86dga.so.1
<Deepthought> tried looking for it in adept ?
<pim> I used: sudo apt-get install libXxf86dga.so.1
<pim> but it couldn't find it
<Deepthought> pim, and ?
<Deepthought> pim, tried searching with gui adept from add/remove just for libXxf86dga (without the so.1) ?
<pim> no not yet
<pim> I just did now
<pim> there are three packages
<pim> a library, development headers and a debug package
<pim> the library is already installed though
<Deepthought> pim, might work, but it's probably not a system lib; special lib from the game; then your best bet would still be to install from adept; that's version 6.10-1 as far as I can see ; what version do you have now ?
<pim> 7.0
<mohi> hi :)
<Deepthought> pim, oh; then you will have to configure some config file in the alien arena folder to find it; complicted stuff; probably ypour version is not for ubuntu, so it looks in different folder; with adept all deps are swet to right place, maybe then once it's installed you can update and so avoid the trouble ?
<Deepthought> pim, is it beta ?
<pim> I can try
<pim> no it is a stable release
<Deepthought> pim, because in adept you can add as extra sources non-supported and beta etc, it might be available then; worth a try
<Riddell> bjorge: qt 4.4 is in hardy-backports
<nith_> how can I decrypt my files if i want to read the aktual file without the encytion?
<Deepthought> pim, I'm not 100% sure, but I realised the so.1 means itś header; try installing the header package ?
<dea> test
<TimS> I have a usb device in bus 02 device 09, how can I mount it?
<romunov> what application do you guys use to create pdf files from images?
<Rioting_pacifist> is azureus in repos old or is it a backport of the latest vuze to azureus?
<Rioting_pacifist> romunov: print should offer a pdf printer, so any image veiwer
<Rioting_pacifist> wow kde3 is even better in hardy :D
<pulaski> hello
<mohi> !hi pulaski
<ubottu> Factoid hi pulaski not found
<mohi> romunov: i use OOo >> export as pdf
<jussi01> !hi | mohi
<ubottu> mohi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jussi01> mohi: ned the pipes :)
<pulaski> Hi.  I'd like to know if my older system is able to run 8.04 with the concurrent kde4.
<mohi> jussi01: I new it, just misstypo ;)
<mohi> ty
<jussi01> :)
<mohi> :)
<romunov> mohi: i have a looot of jpeg files that i would like to put together into one single pdf
<mohi> romunov: thats OK in OOo
<pulaski> I have on old dell with 450Mz processor Pentium II and 384MBs of ram.
<mohi> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Factoid releasenotes not found
<mohi> :S
<mohi> pulaski: take a look at release notes.
<pulaski> Thank you I will.
<jussi01> pulaski: Id say you would want xubuntu/fluxbox or something similar
<jussi01> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ubuntu> !elbuntu
<ubottu> Factoid elbuntu not found
<ubuntu> -.-
<romunov> mohi: ?
<mohi> romunov: put the all in top of each other in OOo writer and export as pdf
<mohi> pulaski: The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 8.04 is 384MB of memory for desktop CDs, and 256MB for other installation methods. (Note that some of your system's memory may be unavailable due to being used for the graphics card.)
<mohi> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804
<pulaski> jussi01: I've been running gutsy for a while but I recently had to rebuild my system because one of my boxes crapped out,
<jussi01> Pensa`Busy:
<jussi01> arrgh
<jussi01> pulaski: yeah? does it run ok?
<romunov> mohi: you'll have to elaborate a bit more... is there "mass import" of images anywhere that i'm not familiar with?
<piXelshooter> Hi. I?ve a problem with a new Kubuntu 8.04 installation. I was not able to find a document on the internet that could help me, so I ask in here: My ethernet card seems to be given the IP 0.0.0.0. I changed the network settings in the systemsettingsm and set the device to "Auto, DHCP". I hit "apply", but after opening the systemsettings again, all changes were gone. If I set the IP manually, it?s saved in the systemsettings, but doesn?t 
<piXelshooter> effect to the device. It keeps its IP 0.0.0.0. What can I do?
<pulaski> jussi01: finally
<pulaski> I had a newer clone 900+/- Mz with 512ram networked with my dell but I had to junk the clone and move 7.10 over to the dell.  After I went through hell to discover one of my drives and ceased working I got 7.10 running stable.
<gaudin720> Bonjour.
<azzco> I want to merge a video and audio file and sync em up, what program should I look at?
<gaudin720> Je suis nouveau sous GNU Linux
<azzco> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gaudin720> Si j'ai bien compris pour connaitre son IP il faut taper ifconfig ?
<gaudin720> !fr
<mohi> romunov: its difficult for large amount of pix. you may insert each pic (one by one) to your file and export the completed file as pdf
<adz21c> azzco: i am sure transcode can do it in someway, but theres also avimerge if your making an avi
<aidan_> how do I setup dual screen?
<pulaski> I really want to go to 8.04 because i Initially installed 8.04 from a crippled live cd and though the bogus drive made the whole thing untsable now that I've removed the bad drive 7.10 is stable.
<Broadcom> i just updated kubuntu, an then the computer crashed, and now i can only log in under text based
<pulaski> I want to get a better burn of the cd and try 8.04 again.
<azzco> thanks adz21c, but I can't see how I would sync up the audio with the video =/
<adz21c> azzco: well i pressume they both allow each to delay the video or audio stream as appropriate
<mohi> romunov: I fond a better way!
<mohi> :)
<pulaski> I thing my graphics card may be ok but I'm unsure.  I cannibalized it from the clone.  Like I said its an ATI radeon but I have no docs.  Can someone suggest a link where I could find the specs or does anyone know offhand if that card will eat up too much of my 384 ram to preclude installing 8.04?
<mohi> romunov: make an album in DigiKam and export as xml. after opening the distnation file, print as PDF!
<pulaski> Also I'm at the download 8.04 site but after a cursory look the release notes were not apparent.  Can someone post a link to 8.04 release notes?
<pulaski> sorry not clear.  a cursory look for the relaease notes to no avail.
<Broadcom> i just updated kubuntu, an then the computer crashed, and now i can only log in under text based
<gaudin720> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<romunov> mohi: thanks for the tip
<mohi> :)
<pulaski> Broadcom: yes my 8.04 was unstable too but one of my drives was bad.  I downgraded with the bad drive and it too was crashed all the time until I removed it and reinstalled 7.10.  Now its stable again.  I' ready to try 8.04 again but I'm wondering if others have had problems with the 8.04 install.
<rasidualimage> hello any one have a 945GM video card
<pulaski> mohi: got the 8.04 release notes thanks
<mohi> :)
<romunov> mohi: i found the most wonderful tool in digikam: geolocalization!
<mohi> :S cool! whats that?
<mohi> romunov: ^
<romunov> you can assign GPS coordinates to images
<romunov> which is just what i need for my field work
<mohi> coooool! :S I should try it!
<aidan_> when I log off, it doesn't go back to kdm, it exits to cli, how do I make it go to the kdm?
<pulaski> well I have nothing to loose buy trying the Live CD.
<pulaski> by trying the Live CD
<romunov> aidan_: in login menu, make kde your default session
<Rafabe> hi
<pulaski> Thanks all for the responses.
<romunov> the menu is usually in the lower part of the screen
<romunov> aidan_:  it may not even be visible
<aidan_> romunov: ermmm
<Dillizar> Can any 1 help me with the Amarok I dont want to play the song in alphabetical order
<aidan_> I think it is
<aidan_> I'm in kde now
<aidan_> but when I go to log out, it doesn't go back to kde
<aidan_> *m
<nosrednaekim> Dillizar: you want to play by track number?
<Dillizar> yes nosrednaekim
<Rafabe> I think there is a bug in the Kubuntu installer. After install, Grub gives "File not found" error. Apparently Ubiquity (or whatever) configured it to boot hd(1,0) instead of hd(0,0)  that has the /boot folder. I wonder what could have caused this?
<nosrednaekim> Dillizar: is the track number shown?
<Dillizar> no
<Rafabe> I fixed it by editing Grub's boot menu, but newcomers would not be able to do this
<nosrednaekim> Dillizar: right click on the "name" bar and tell it to show track number
<nosrednaekim> then click on trance number and it will sort by that
<crs> Does anyone have an idea why neither syntax on and set syntax on in vim is not working? It is giving me: E519: Option not supported: syntax
<Dillizar> ah
<Dillizar> nosrednaekim: name bar?
<Dillizar> title bar?
<nosrednaekim> sorry "the bar that says Title,artist, year... etc
<nosrednaekim> over the playlist
<Dillizar> doesnt have that option
<nosrednaekim> "show column"
<Rioting_pacifist> undy gutsy my manual install of firefox3 looked ok but under hardy its horrible :(
<mohi> Rioting_pacifist: install firefox-gnome-support :( I wish there was some thing this for kde!
<pulaski> Hi again.  One last question please.  My original burn of the Live CD was missing the usual opening menu.  It started right off with the first install screen (the language choice).  Could this be an indication that my exactly 384MBs of ram was insufficient?
<Rioting_pacifist> but im under kde, my proplem is its looking like gtk but before it was looking like qt
<lintaba> hy
<pulaski> I ask because it passed the md5sum verification.
<lintaba> can help me anyone? My "post-installation script" died :S
<lintaba> (kubuntu hh)
<Dillizar> nosrednaekim: are you ya know what are ya doing
<lintaba> i cant install anything to my computer :@
<nosrednaekim> Dillizar: yes... I do.... but ask in #amarok... maybe they can know what the problem is better or explain it better
<Dillizar> 10x
<pulaski> My download of the Live CD iso image passed the md5sum but it started missing the usual opening menu.  It started right off with the first install screen (the language choice).  Could this be an indication that my exactly 384MBs of ram was insufficient?
<nosrednaekim> lintaba: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mohi> pulaski: is it alternate install disk or live disk?
<lintaba> i tried 3x, but dont work
<nosrednaekim> what package is it failing on?
<lintaba> the all
<pulaski> mohi: It was the Live disk.
<lintaba> almost
<mohi> :s
<Rioting_pacifist> pulaski: alternate install should work on 384, and kubuntu will too, but youll have to take a chance as to wether youll like it
<mohi> pulaski: ok. hit scape when you saw this screen
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pulaski> Rioting_pacifist: I will take that chance.
<pulaski> mohi: I guess if my second burn of the Live CD starts the same way I'm out of luck?
<Rioting_pacifist> well it should work ok, firefox + compiz will eat that much ram, but using just firefox or just compiz seamed ok
<Rioting_pacifist> *firefox3
<lintaba> any idea?
<mohi> pulaski: ou the divice in the cddrive and use thiis command: cd /cdrom && md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'
<mohi> this will check your CD for defects
<pulaski> mohi: thanks that's helpful.  I'll go ahead and try again with your helpful tip.
<nosrednaekim> lintaba: could you pastebin the error?
<mohi> :)
<lintaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14576/
<pim> Deepthought I'm afraid that installing the header files didn't help
<nosrednaekim> lintaba: what is your native language?
<lintaba> (i tried in hungarian channel, but nobody responsed... and here is bigger life)
<pulaski> mohi: is "ou" a typo? what do you mean?
<pulaski> I get the rest of your response thanks
<nosrednaekim> lintaba: :) ok... I'll try to deconde this
<mohi> :D
<nosrednaekim> lintaba: try this "sudo apt-get remove python-gnome2"
<pulaski> mohi: I get the rest of you response ok.
<TimS> Is there a kde repository for KDE unstable releases?
<TimS> KDE4*
<mohi> pulaski: s/ou/on ;)
<nosrednaekim> TimS: backports.... but no 4.1 yet
<lintaba> kubuntu hh
<TimS> Or do I have to compile from sources for that?
<pulaski> mohi: thanks
<TimS> nosrednaekim: Ok.
<lintaba> from installer cd, no unstabil or other source
<mohi> :)
<pulaski> cya
<Deepthought> pim: well, then your really best bet would be to just install the older version from adept; that will work for sure, since it's set up for your sysem already, with all the extraś it needs automatically added; an update will be coming some day, and probably once it's installed you can maybe update it and evereything will be in place
<nosrednaekim> TimS: someone is coming out with a daily virtual machine though...
<lintaba> the error is in 10.-13. line
<nosrednaekim> lintaba: uninstalling it doesn't work either?
<TimS> Oooh, where can I get that?
<nosrednaekim> TimS: not yet... soon :P
<TimS> Ah
<nosrednaekim> SSJ_GZ is working on it XD
<lintaba> it can't uninstall
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Hopefully within the next 24 hours :)
<pim> how often are they updated, and who updates them Deepthought?
<nosrednaekim> speak of the devil.......
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Awesome :P
 * SSJ_GZ files off his horns
<nosrednaekim> lintaba: wow.... hrm, thats troublesome...I think you'll have to force to remove it.... one second
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: There'll be a Dot announcement when it's all ready, so keep 'em peeled :)
<Deepthought> pim: the communiy, is all I can say; wouldn't really know who in particular; but I know a lot of people dig the game, so it shouldn't be that long.
<TimS> Good old Google Reader keeps them pealed for me :P
<Deepthought> community, that is
<lintaba> and how can i delete it?
<Rafabe> I don't have internet yet, and I'm trying to install a package that conflicts with Kubuntu's network manager (it's Wicd). I don't have Internet access due to the network manager not working (hence Wicd). I got the .deb file for Wicd, copied it to the computer via USB key. I can't do "dpkg -i Wicd.deb" or use gdebi, because of the network manager conflict
<Rafabe> how can I fix this?
<thehcdreamer> Hello, i need the linux header files development package in order to install the wireless driver. I have no internet connection from that computer so i wonder if there is some place where I can download them and compile myself
<Deepthought> pim: Really have to go now, will be back in an hour or so; go with the older version for now, at least then you'll be playing the game in a couple of minutes !   ;-)
<Rafabe> I also can't do apt-get install wicd , even though I copied the deb file to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Rafabe> says package not found
<genii> Rafabe: Copying it towhere they are installed from does not automatically add it to the database of available apps
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: What format are these images going to be in?
<lintaba> have any problem in the kubuntu when i delete the python? :D
<nosrednaekim> try "sudo dpkg purge --force-all python-gnome2"
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: I provide Qemu images.  Last time, third-parties provided VirtualBox (and VMWare ... ?) images.
<Rafabe> genii: how can I add it to the db then?
<Rafabe> can't use "update"
<genii> Rafabe: Better to put it somewhere like on your Desktop then use something like: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
 * TimS is a VirtualBox user :(
<Rafabe> genii, it refuses to install it that way because there's a conflict with the network manager
<Rafabe> when I added their repo as a source and used apt-get install, it fixed that problem automatically
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: I imagine someone will provide VB images this time, too :)
<TimS> Hope so
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Here's a bunch of info from last time : http://dot.kde.org/1195829316/
<TimS> Cheers
<Rafabe> the proper apt-get install way must have been fixing the conflict by removin network-manager (possibly), but I can't risk that. How can I just repeat the installation without internet access?
<nosrednaekim> lintaba: probably it'll just mess up some gnome programs...
<lintaba> how can i rebuild my program database?
<nosrednaekim> what?
<lintaba> so what is installed and what isn't?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get update"
<genii> Rafabe: If you have the network manaer deb in the /var/cache/apt/archives   then if removal of it happens and is catastrophic, you can re-install it without needing internet since the file to install from exists already on your box
<Rafabe> I don't have it. This is a fresh Kubuntu install. I guess I could find it on the CD.
<Rafabe> but does the debian package system just assume everyone has an internet connection?
<bud32> Hi, how do I get flash movies (youtube.com) to play in konqueror? I use the Gnome version of Ubuntu, but I installed konqueror since firefox was acting weird recently. I installed konqueror-nsplugin and flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic, but it still doesn't work. I also tried to install it manually by putting the libflashplayer.so in the plugins dir of /usr/lib/kde3
<Rafabe> what I had an offline-onl ymachine...I can't install packages using apt-get?
<genii> Rafabe: Uncomment the cdrom line in your sources.list or enable it in adept. Then it will go there first instead of internet
<ahmed> j/ #linuxac
<Rafabe> i'll try that
<ahmed> j/ #linuxac
<genii> returning shortly
<ahmed> who to add fonts to kubuntu
<ahmed> who to add fonts to kubuntu
<azzco>  who? how you mean?
<ahmed> who to add fonts to kubuntu
<azzco> Yeah stop spamming it.
<azzco> System settings, appearance, fon installer?
<azzco> font*
<ahmed> yas
<ahmed> thank
<Rafabe> genii: ok, I removed it, but it appears I'm missing dependencies ("python-gtk2"). I have tons of python-x packages, none of them called purely python-gtk2. How can I tell which of these is required?
<genii> Rafabe: This package is listed on mine when I do apt-cache search.
<Rafabe> can I scan the wicd.deb somehow?
<genii> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1347 kB, installed size 4844 kB
<Rafabe> oh, it's a unique package...weird
<Rafabe> I'll go get it
<genii> It's in main
<Rafabe> I think it must have been already installed when I initially installed Ubuntu, before I installed Kubuntu-desktop
<Rafabe> thank you
<Rafabe> oh god...Python has its own dependencies, like 6 of them
<zooray> hi
<bud32> kde suck, --kubuntu
<Rafabe> thanks for all your help
<bud32> yeah, ty
 * bud32 loves being ignored
<Rafabe> and now I can't install network-manager back after adding the cd-rom as a source...I think network-manager alone is going to drive off any new adopters. It's a POS that doesn't work with wifi ards.
<Rafabe> I'm going to format and reinstall the OS, then see if I remove all security on my wirelses network, maybe network-manager will manager to connect to the internet. Then it's WICD and goodbye network-manager.
<Rafabe> thanks again genii
<genii> Rafabe: np
<ichigo_nl> hello there new channel for people who wanna date a ubuntu woman #ubuntu-dating
<genii> Gah
<kreib> what would be the bash command to get the mount point of a partition?
<genii> kreib: To find out where something is already mounted, or to find what partitions exist?
<kreib> already mounted
<genii> kreib: Then just: mount
<kreib> nice, thx
<genii> kreib: np
<bud32> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<bud32> !ubottu | bud32
<bud32> How do I play flash movies in konqueror?
<Alchera> i have a slight drama ... all to do with accidentally deleting Desktop from my /home dir .. can it be restored by logging in/out?
<nosrednaekim> Alchera: sure.... just run "mkdir Desktop"
<Alchera> an no need to login/out?
<crs> What should I do to turn syntax option on in vim?
<nosrednaekim> don't think so
<Alchera> ok .. testing time
<nosrednaekim> crs:  you probably need the full vim... kubuntu only ships with vim-tiny
<crs> nosrednaekim: but that tkaes gui as well, i dont need gui. It also requeres some gnome packages ;/
<nosrednaekim> really?
<crs> nosrednaekim: sorry, no gnome packages, only that: vim-full vim-gnome vim-gui-common vim-runtime
<b-do> hello, i have an audio issue my card is (realtek high def. audio) and its not working
<nosrednaekim> you want vim-full
<nosrednaekim> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crs> nosrednaekim: that what i showed you now is New packages list which will be installed with vim-full ;/
<genii> Also for the HDA cards
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nosrednaekim> crs: ah.. never mind then
<crs> nosrednaekim: yeah, it is not that much, Ill install it. Thanks for help. ;-)
<teddiebaer> Hello all together around there
<NightBird> hi
<teddiebaer> I am using Kubuntu 8.04 . Now I am searching for a software, which is good for making my own Homepage. It shall not be professionell, but a WYSIWG program.
<pim> What do I need to program in C in Kubuntu?
<teddiebaer> Can someone tell me a good programm for that?
<crs> Does kubuntu contain any gui configuration apps to change cursors theme?
<crs> teddiebaer: as far as i know openoofice word procesor can do that...
<genii> !info tinymce
<ubottu> tinymce (source: tinymce): platform independent web based Javascript/HTML WYSIWYG editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1.1-1 (hardy), package size 436 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<genii> pim: Basically something like KDevelop and then at least kernel header files and the -dev libraries for which ones you'll be working with
<NightBird> pim: build-essentials and a text editor(I tend to use kate).  a more sofisticated ide may be desired, at which point I've played with kdevelop some, so that's going to be what I suggest, but there may very well be better ones available
<word> !azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<pim> Well what I have done is downloaded KDevelop
<pim> how do I compile things that I have written?
<genii> gcc <options> file.c
<pim> via command line
<teddiebaer> thanks for your answers
<pim> I have tried that yesterday, but I got errors. So I was wondering isn't there an easier way?
<crs> teddiebaer: You can compile it from kdevelop as well
<crs> pim: if you are getting errors that emans you have got errors in your code
<crs> pim: or you are not linking to the libs
<pim> I think I need to install header files
<pim> how do I do that?
<Boohbah> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<NightBird> pim: try installing build-essentials
<pim> just apt-get install build-essentials?
<NightBird> yeah
<genii> pim: Build-essentials pulls in the headers as well as automake and some other useful things
<NightBird> well... you'll need to use sudo or kdesudo, but it shouldn't matter since it's command line based..
<neida> por favor cual es el chat en español
<pim> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NightBird> yeah, build-essentials will get your development files for standard C and some other setups that are common
<pim> NightBird it tells me that build-essentials is a non-existing package
<Boohbah> por favor entre mi canal
<genii> no s on end of essential
<NightBird> woops.  yeah
<NightBird> build-essential
<pim> ok it's downloading now
<NightBird> btw, the command line, you can start to type the name of the package and hit tab and it will attempt to auto complete it
<NightBird> you can hit it twice to get a list of the packages that start to match what you're looking for
<pim> I didn't know that!
<pim> it's done with the build essential
<pim> Now I did: gcc hello.c
<pim> but when I type hello it doesn't execute the program
<genii> pim: gcc has a crapload of options
<pim> how do I do that?
<genii> pim: If just gcc hello.c gave no errors, the hello.c file got overwritten by hello.o which is your executable now
<pim> hm it outputs the file "a.out" genii
<pim> I have to execute it by doing: "./a.out" isn't that strange?
<genii> pim: Ah, old-style
<genii> :)
<epimeth> pim: add -o "filename.ext" to your compile command
<epimeth> pim: it defaults to a.out
<pim> okay
<jb_> good evening
<mohamed> i have a problem with (Realtek HD Audio) it dosent work:( i tryed alot of forums and nothing.
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> That factoid should really be tagged onto the end of !sound
<jb_> does konversation come by default in the last version of kubuntu?
<genii> Yes. Although the kde4 version is still using the kde3 konversation for now
<ejupin> anyone know the future of kde 3.5? any updates after july or so when kde 4.1 is out offically?
<BonesolTeraDyne> ejupin: Sadly, I wouldn't think so.
<genii> ejupin: They may know more about that in #kde-devel but I doubt it
<pim> What is wrong with kde4?
 * BonesolTeraDyne doesn't want to pull a Minataku about KDE4
 * genii wonders where to start
<ejupin> i asked there, no response.. yeah i wouldnt think so either, im just not sold on the appearance of 4
<genii> Also the widget/plasma system is not up to snuff yet
<ejupin> genii: i do agree, i will probably be happier once it is up to snuff
<genii> I think if nothing else we'll still see community support for 3.5 for a while
<pim> You mean the KDE 4 is not yet stable enough?
<BonesolTeraDyne> KDE4: bloated, incomplete, even heavier than KDE3, bad default theme compared to KDE3... I'll stop there before I get myself in trouble
<BonesolTeraDyne> pim: It's stable, just not entirely useable
<pim> what is not usable?
<adinx> hello
<genii> pim: The widgets available do not for instance have the usability of the former panel apps. Right-clicking for instance for extra options seems largely ignored
<adinx> i have a problem with my lampp server
<adinx> accessing localhost while i'm not connected to a network isn't possible..
<genii> adinx: You may get more specific help for ubuntu-server int he #ubuntu-server channel
<pim> genii then let's not switch to KDE 4 for a while :D
<adinx> i'm running on kubuntu
<genii> adinx: Regardless of window manager the underlying core is from ubuntu-server selections of lamp server
<adinx> i didn't mention i'm using apachefriend's lampp package :|
<BonesolTeraDyne> pim: I don't plan on it. I'll install GNOME on my system before I install KDE4, and I'm not exactly a big GNOME fan.
<crs> How can i change cursor theme?
<pim> You are saying we are really screwed BonesolTeraDyne
<BonesolTeraDyne> crs: K Menu > System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Mouse > Cursor Theme
<genii> adinx: Offhand it sounds like you need an localhost entry in your /etc/hosts file
<BonesolTeraDyne> pim: Unless they really change things up, then yes, we are.
<Rafabe> BonesolTeraDyne: what about KDE 4.1, 4.2, etc? You know they release KDE4 just so developers could get ready? They even said people should wait until KDE 4.1 before using it
<ejupin> sorry i brought it up :), i'm not really unhappy with 4 as it is now, i am just a bit of a traditionalist and i prefer the appearance of 3.5 :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> Rafabe: Like I said before, unless there's some major changes, I don't think it'll be worth it. If there are major changes in KDE 4.1, I'll reevaluate my position.
<Rafabe> what don't you like about it? I've never used it, so I'm curious
<adinx> 127.0.0.1 localhost is in the /etc/hosts file, so i think that's not the source of my problem
<crs> BonesolTeraDyne: Thanks ;-)
<pim> It is usually the case that you better not upgrade right away
<pim> not untill they've fixed the major bugs
<genii> adinx: Do you have a second line reading something like: 127.0.1.1 my-computer-name
<adinx> yes
<BonesolTeraDyne> Rafabe: The general feel of it, for one. Plasma widgets seem to be very cumbersome, and the default theme isn't exactly appealing. The current configuration dialogs don't give a lot of options (They seem to be more like those in GNOME). Those are the major gripes I have, anyway.
<Rafabe> hang on, let me check it out on youtube
<genii> adinx: Is apache giving some informative message about not being able to resolve it's IP/name when you start it?
<sergio_> #brasil
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<adinx> genii: no. all the messages are positive for starting apache, mysql, proftpd
<sergio_> #ubuntu-br
<BonesolTeraDyne> sergio_: /join #ubuntu-br
<genii> adinx: Add a localhost entry to resolv.conf
<sergio_> rato
<sergio_> grato :D
<Rafabe> BonesolTeraDyne: frankly, it doesn't seem too different. More vista-ish with the start menu, but who cares, everything is still accessible the same way. I'm not a fan of widgets so I can't speak for those, but you can just not use them. And finally, I'm sure there will be tons of custom themes you can use, including a "Classic KDE".
<greeg> kolourpaint doesent have fonts 0_0  ?
<greeg> even ms paint has fonts.
<BonesolTeraDyne> greeg: It has them. There's a toolbar that appears when you use the text tool. It holds the font selection box
<adinx> genii: the problem persists..
<genii> adinx: What does: ping localhost                 report?
<jb_> good evening
<jb_> how can i create a file in /etc/modutils from dolphin?
<pim> use a commandline
<pim> sudo mkdir /ect/modutils/directory
<pim> but
<Nutubuntu> Hello all, I need to install Sun java JRE. Do I need to care what is the difference between sun-java5-jre and sun-java6-jre?
<jb_> pim: how can i do that from dolphin?
<pim> you can't write to that folder anyway, you'd have to sudo everything jb_
<adinx> genii: pinging localhost gave me a 0.04 ms response
<pim> jb_ maybe logging in as root
<adinx> genii: both online and offline
<jb_> how can i log as root?
<jb_> pim: how to log as root?
<pim> I think when you log in as root jb_
<pim> as a username jb_
<pim> I'm not sure though
<adinx> genii: I figure this must be some sort of bug that prevents the browser to try to connect to any webpage, including localhost, if the system is not connected to a network.
<BonesolTeraDyne> Nutubuntu: I suggest installing sun-java6-jre
<Nutubuntu> jb_: I think if you open terminal then "gksudo dolphin" or open root terminal and start dolphin it will work, but not "ect/..." rather "etc/..."
<adinx> genii: I didn't have this issue before switching from 7.10 to 8.04
<Nutubuntu> BonesolTeraDyne: thanks!
<tornel> Does Kubuntu 8.04 come with KDE4 active by default after a fresh install?
<genii> adinx: Does it connect to localhost IP? 127.0.0.1
<greeg> BonesolTeraDyne: yea it's not in the tool bar
<greeg> the drop down box is empty
<BonesolTeraDyne> tornel: Only if you install the KDE4 Remix version
<adinx> genii: It connects to 127.0.0.1 in Online mode, but not in Offline mode
<tornel> BonesolTeraDyne: thanks
<tornel> Also, how do I check what version of KDE i have?
<BonesolTeraDyne> greeg: If you click on it, there's no way to select a font? I've never heard of that happening.
<tornel> can I do it from a terminal command?
<azzco> I need help exporting video with kdenlive, I can't get any sound on my own it seems
<greeg> BonesolTeraDyne: nope and this is gutsy
<greeg> you never heard of linux being a pain in the ass ?
<BonesolTeraDyne> tornel: do you have a black bar at the bottom and a strange symbol the top right-hand corner of your screen?
<greeg> linux shit always fails me.
<BonesolTeraDyne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nutubuntu> In Kmix - how do I get "front" to stay on? after restarting computer "front" is always off. not a big deal to turn it on, but ... it would be nice to keep it that way
<tornel> BonesolTeraDyne: Nope. Although, is there a command I can use?
<jb_> Nutubuntu: this is what i get after gksudo dolphin:
<jb_> The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jb_> sudo apt-get install gksu
<jb_> bash: gksudo: command not found
<greeg> sigh.
<jb_> ??
 * greeg walks to the library to get some work done.  
<BonesolTeraDyne> tornel: then you're using KDE 3. If you open a KDE application, use the " Help > About KDE " option in the toolbar to see the version number.
<genii> adinx: What does the Listen line in /etc/apache2/ports.conf   read as?
<pim> jb_ you can just do sudo dolphin
<tornel> Ok thanks much
<Nutubuntu> jb_: then open a root terminal ; it will ask for your password, and you will then have root privileges within that terminal. sudo is not entirely safe for GUI apps
<azzco> kdesudo is better
<jb_> pim: sudo: dolphin: command not found
<jb_> Nutubuntu: how to open a root term?
<pim> jb_ type sudo dolphin, don't use a colon
<adinx> genii: I mentioned I have LAMPP from ApacheFriends installed, so i don't have any apache2 folder in /etc
<jb_> i typed sudo dolphin
<Nutubuntu> Hm, when I try to install sun-java6-jre it cannot commit changes, not sure why. Is there some well-known glitch?
<jb_> pim: i did it again, same answer
<jb_> !!!
<beer> hi. i added another logical partition to my drive and menu.lst points to (hd0,5) when my existing stuff is now on (hd0,7) i was getting grub error 15. i figure i've got to edit menu.lst on my hd to reflect this, but having booted of the live cd i can't get write access. how do i do this please?
<nosrednaekim> beer: you can' get write access?
<nosrednaekim> mount it with sudo...
<jb_> Nutubuntu: how can i open a root terminal?
<nosrednaekim> jb_: open a normal one, and then run "sudo -i"
<genii> adinx: When you initially ran the suggested sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start             did you put in localhost      as the intructions on their site suggests to do?
<jb_> and then, dolphin?
<pim> jb_ I don't know what's wrong then
<beer> nosrednaekim: i did. no password was asked.
<jb_> i type dolphin in my root terminal and i get "the program dolphin is currently not installed. You can install it by typing..."
<jb_> ????
<adinx> genii: i didn't do anything different this time.. but let me check their site
<Nutubuntu> jb_: if basic issue is to create a file in /etc/modutils then "sudo touch /etc/modutils/foo" in terminal window will create empty file named "foo" - you will want to use the real filename you want to create
<pim> jb_ type: sudo apt-get dolphin
<pim> no
<jb_> Nutubuntu: thanx
<nosrednaekim> beer: you probably entered it previously..
<pim> jb_ type sudo apt-get install dolphin
<jb_> pim: dolphin is installed
<Nutubuntu> Hm, when I try to install sun-java6-jre adept fails to install because it cannot commit changes, not sure why. Is there some well-known glitch?
<jb_> Nutubuntu: i create the file alsa in /etc/modutils. How can put text in this file?
<beer> nosrednaekim: its changed the file, even though it complained about write access. thanks for the help.
<beer> i'll try a reboot.
<adinx> genii: still not getting anywhere with this. i noticed something though: if i try to connect to http://localhost, i get redirected to http://localhost/xampp, and then get the error
<genii> adinx: I'd take it up with them
<adinx> genii: what do you mean?
<jb_> Nutubuntu: how to edit the file i have created in modutils?
<genii> adinx: It looks like it's not an ubuntu/kubuntu error as such but some misconfiguration of their lampp/xampp setup.
<Nutubuntu> jb_: you will need to start an editor with root privileges and edit the file. one way to do this: "kdesudo kate alsa" in terminal, if "alsa" is your filename
<adinx> genii: i guess so.. but how do you explain that LAMPP worked ok on 7.10 and doesn't on 8.04?
<genii> adinx: They seem to have a sparsely occupied channel here, #apachefriends
<adinx> genii: and i have the same version of LAMPP as before
<genii> adinx: No ideas come to mind. Thats why you should probably ask them
<jb_> Nutubuntu: No protocol specified kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Nutubuntu> jb_: sorry I do not know anything about how to fix that or even what it means
<Rafabe> hey guys, when installing the bootloader, the default is hd(0). My main hard drive is detected as "SCSI3 (0,0,0)   /dev/sdb"     . I have another that is /dev/sda.  Which one is Kubuntu attempting to install the bootloader to when using hd(0)?
<jb_> Nutubuntu: do you think all the strange behavior of kubuntu is because it's installed on usb external hdd?
<genii> sda
<adinx> genii: thanks for your time and for pointing me to #apachefriends. i still can't get an answer though.. they all look afk
<Rafabe> ok, thanks
<Nutubuntu> jb_: you need to ask someone who knows more than I do. No idea.
<Rafabe> so I need to change it to hd(1)
<aidan_> I'm using dual screen and I'm having a problem with maximizing. I don't want it to maximise to both screens, how can I make this work?
<niteye> when i go to system settings -> logon manager,, whatever i change there has no effect
<genii> adinx: There seems to be some configuration files and directories listed for it at this page (near bottom) http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/xampp.htm  Perhaps poke around in there
<genii> Rafabe: If you have no bootloader on the first drive having one on the second drive won't do much
<Rafabe> genii: I have one fast drive that I'm using for /home and /boot, and another that I didn't even ask it to mount, that I plan to use to store media files. I want EVERYTHING to go on the OS hard drive, so that if I remove the media drive in the future, the OS doesn't break
<genii> Rafabe: Do you actually have a SCSI host card or is it just seeing them as SCSI drives?
<Rafabe> no, they're not SCSI. The OS drive is SATA, and the secondary drive is IDE.
<adinx> genii: can't find anything that might help me there.. thanks for your time, but i'm a bit tired and have school in the morning..
<adinx> good night everyone
<genii> adinx: Night
<dthacker> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<genii> Rafabe: Normal order for boot attempt would be sda then sdb and so on. If you install a bootloader only to sdb then computer does not find anything on sda and fails booting.
<Rafabe> damn...so how can I make my OS drive sda?
<genii> Rafabe: The normal operation is to install it to the master boot record of the first drive, whatever that is. Then it decides from there where to load the actual OS from (even another drive)
<Rafabe> it's more of a hardware/motherboard thing at this time, right?
<niteye> when i go to system settings -> logon manager,, whatever i change there has no effect, how do i fix this
<mohamed> hello, i followed the instructions here and i got nothing(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto) -- (about sound problem)
<Rafabe> I understand what you mean. But who decides which is sda and which is sdb?
<genii> Rafabe: sda should also be hd(0) in most cases, since the a insda indicates it was the first one detected.
<genii> Rafabe: The order is decided by the computer BIOS which then in turn reports to the operating system (or loader)
<genii> mohamed: Are you seeing the speaker icon at all on bottom right?
<Rafabe> In your experience, do motherboards let you edit the order?
<genii> Rafabe: Most will, yes, under the "Boot Order" part of the bios
<mohamed> yes
<Freddy2> hi
<genii> mohamed: Does it have a bar over the speaker?
<Rafabe> Allright, I'm gonna go do that now
<Rafabe> thanks for the clarification
<genii> Rafabe: np
<mohamed> not mute man
<Freddy2> someone can't have a multiple file selection (keeping ctrl key pressed) in konqueror@hardy using it as local file manager?
<genii> mohamed: No, I mean does it have a red circle over the speaker with a red bar through the circle. Indicating that there is no audio device
<Freddy2> and.. anyone knows why it happens and how to solve it? thx
<mohamed> no
<bfrog> is there something I need to change to make icecream work in kubuntu
<bfrog> I setup the scheduler on one box
<bfrog> but none of the other machines seem to see it
<bfrog> no firewalls or anything...
<bfrog> I don't get it :-/
<bfrog> worked fine in arch
<genii> mohamed: Did you follow the additional steps described in the instructions of opening the mixer and double checking all the volume controls, etc
<Rafabe> genii: I checked out the BIOS, and on the "hard disk boot priority" screen I have the SATA drive (used for the OS) as #1. The IDe drive is #3. I guess I can invert them and see if that inverts sda/sdb, even though it doesn't seem logical. Maybe it's a mobo bug.
<mohamed> dc sry
<mohamed> any other options for the sound problem plz ?
<genii> Rafabe: Perhaps due to ide bus being probed first then the sata bus
<genii> mohamed: Did you follow the additional steps described in the instructions of opening the mixer and double checking all the volume controls, etc
<mohamed> yes
<genii> Also did you do the depmod -a step
<crazy6> uh how do I tell if I've already run dist-upgrade?
<genii> crazy6: Running it will show no updates available
<crazy6> genii: ah neat, I must have already done it to this computer
<crazy6> now to try to figure ou thow to do compiz and all that jazz
<nathan__> I can't figure out why my sound isn't working
<mohamed> anyone?
<genii> mohamed: What does: asoundconf list    report
<klerfayt> what's the situation with konqueror and flash in hardy heron? does it work?
<mohamed> Names of available sound cards:
<mohamed> Intel
<bfrog> no one knows why icecream wouldn't work in hardy though?
<bfrog> its currently my only annoyance with i
<bfrog> *it
<genii> mohamed: asoundconf set-default-card Intel
<navetz_> can someone help me with firefox 3.0, It won't let me open applications, I always have to save them then open them. When I go to edit>preferences>applications it is blank. What can I do?
<mohamed> reboot now ?
<Freddy2> navetz_: you may better ask at #firefox@irc.mozilla.org
<genii> mohamed: No
<mohamed> ok nothing changed till now.
<genii> mohamed: Exit kmix, then restart it
<mohamed> ok
<genii> mohamed: eg: right-click on speaker, choose exit
<genii> mohamed: Then run kmix again from either the menu or by alt-f2 kmix
<navetz_> Freddy2: thanks
<genii> Geez. What is ppl's fascination with rebooting
 * genii waits for mohamed to reappear
<Rafabe> genii: whatever I change in BIOS (boot order), according to GRUB, hd0 is always the SATA drive, and hd1 is the IDE drive. It must be Ubiquity inversing them (ie, sda = hd1, sdb = hd0)?
<mohamed> genii: it dosent work
<CubaCola> hello
<genii> mohamed: Run kmix again from either the menu or by alt-f2 kmix
<mohamed> genii: i did
<genii> Rafabe: Then it must be the order of device probing
<Rafabe> by Ubiquity?
<Rafabe> anyway, doesn't matter
<Rafabe> I'll run the Kubuntu installer, and this time have it write the bootloader to hd1
<genii> mohamed: System Settings...Sound System        Make sure Enable the Sound System is checked off. On next tab of Hardware make sure Select The Audio Device     is on Autodetect
<pim> Well thanks for helping me out everyone. Bye
<muramasa> Hello! I'm just wondering if 900+ mb memory usage for xorg is normal?
<greeg> windows is better than linux because it works.
<klerfayt> ok nevermind I forgot to check "enable plugins globally"
<Rafabe> ciao
<Rafabe> thanks again genii
<genii> Rafabe: Hve fun
<klerfayt> how do you get deviantart working with konqueror? example: http://mari-angel.deviantart.com/gallery/
<mohamed> genii: Enable the Sound System is checked off ?!
<genii> mohamed: There should be a checkmark in the box next to that, yes
<mohamed> genii: miss understanding sorry
<mohamed> genii: yes the two parts is checked
<genii> mohamed: OK. So close that then. Open now from the speaker icon at bottom right Show Mixer Window
<mohamed> genii: then ?
<genii> mohamed: Make sure the slider saying PCM is all the way to top
<mohamed> genii: they dose
<genii> mohamed: The round dots above master,headphone,front and speaker should be green
<C4rtMaN16> ciao a tutti qualcuno puo aiutarmi con un programma di ubuntu?
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<muramasa> What does KSystemLoad report? it says that 1.6gb of my memory is in use, but that is not the case according to ps aux or htop.
<mohamed> genii: then ?
<C4rtMaN16> qualke italiano?!?!?!
<genii> mohamed: Were they green or did you need to click there?
<mohamed> genii: they were
<emilsedgh> !it | C4rtMaN16
<ubottu> C4rtMaN16: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mohamed> genii: but the speakers wasnt on top
<C4rtMaN16> ubottu thank you...i'm sorry but my english is very bad...bye;)
<ubottu> C4rtMaN16: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> C4rtMaN16: Qui nell'inglese per favore soltanto. Per assistenza in italiano vedi la posizione suggerita dal ubottu.
<C4rtMaN16> thank you
<C4rtMaN16> bye
<kiba> hello
<kiba> I am having double click issue
<genii> mohamed: This is the same way my settings are and they work.
<kiba> a lot of time, when I click on something, it does it twice where I only did it twice
<mohamed> genii: it dosent work :(
<genii> mohamed: I am out of suggestions then at this time.
<mohamed> genii: anyway thanks for your time
<rocklee> bonsoir tout le monde :)
<bartezz> has anyone any experience of making a usb drive run and boot ubuntu?
<ubunturos> bartezz: you could check, pendrivelinux.com for that
<bartezz> thanks
<ubunturos> bartezz: Gentoo docs too have detailed steps to do that for Gentoo (should be similar for Ubuntu)
<bartezz> ubottu kindly provided me with this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubottu> bartezz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubunturos> bartezz: ^
<bartezz> but I got stuck once I mounted the iso file on my desktop
<bartezz> :)
<bartezz> ok trying pendrivelinux.com now thanks
<wstephenson>  where are the installation instructions for kde 4.1 on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> wstephenson, #kubuntu-kde4
<wstephenson> BluesKaj: thanks, i asked there too.
<BluesKaj> they'll have a URL
<Odd-rationale> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jdavies> wstephenson: I do not believe we have packages for 4.1, only 4.0.x
<BluesKaj> !bleeding-edge
<ubottu> Factoid bleeding-edge not found
<wstephenson> jdavies: damn, i'm writing the 4.1beta1 release annoucement and i wanted to link to them.
<jdavies> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> wstephenson: nothing yet I'm afraid, stuck in beurocracy :(
<wstephenson> Riddell: want me to add a "Kubuntu packages are in preparation." line?
<Riddell> wstephenson: can do
<BluesKaj> wstephenson, you're a suse expert... I think you should know where to look for it :)
<genii> hehe
<wstephenson> BluesKaj: i'll tie riddell to a chair at my next opensuse build service talk and make him make debs using it, ok?
 * genii peruses http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<Riddell> (in fairness to our beurocracy, we've all been at the summit for the last 10 days)
<genii> Ah thats where everyone disappeared to
<mohamed> hello , i still have the sound problem please anyone help me i've followed alot of forums and i got nothing :(
<wstephenson> Riddell: are you stalking me or do you always hang in #pardus-devel?
<mohamed> anyone ? (sry for spam but this issue is really annoying)
<kiba> anyone here?
<Odd-rationale> no
<kiba> a lot of time, when I click on something..it click double
<kiba> so when I click the back button, it goes back through my browser history two time..really annoying
<Odd-rationale> like in dolphin and konqueror? yeah. it is supposed to be that way...
<Odd-rationale> oh that. might be different.
<Odd-rationale> that could be a problem with your mouse...
<kiba> hmm
<kiba> I think I just fixed it
<kiba> maybe not
<jorgo> how much RAM is ok for Kubuntu 8.04 to run?
<genii> kiba: System Settings ... Keyboard and Mouse ... Mouse icon on left.... Advanced tab on right. Adjust intervals, etc there
<SlimeyPete> jorgo: 320MB (you may get away with less if you use the alternate install CD)
<jorgo> I'm on Mandriva now, and I have 256MB RAM and the system is quite fast, but I've tried Ubuntu (GNOME) and it's rather slow
<jorgo> wondering if Kubuntu is lighter
<SlimeyPete> it's not significantly lighter
<SlimeyPete> xubuntu/fluxbuntu may be a better bet for you
<jorgo> does fluxbuntu have a 8.04 edition?
<kiba> genii: what is your double click interval?
<Odd-rationale> jorgo: no, they are skipping 8.04, afaik
<jorgo> ic
<kiba> because I am still double clicking
<genii> kiba: 400ms
<kiba> genii: something wrong with the mouse then
<genii> kiba: I have my setup for single click anyhow
<lostson> in kde4 how can i move the widgets in the panel around ? is there a config file ?
<BluesKaj> lostson, check in  #kubuntu-kde4
<lostson> ok BluesKaj ok thanks
<tjansson-2> For some strange reason my colordepth is lower now than it was in 7.10. I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I have a "DefaultColorDepth 24" in my screen section without seeing the effect however.
<neville_> What happens when you restart X tjansson-2?
<tjansson-2> neville_: The same - It is persistent after restarts
<_Angelus_> tjansson-2: try to change from system settings?
<narr> irc://irc.irc-hispano.org
<saotome> trying to use ddclient to forward my IP address to dyndns.com. ddclient is forwarding my LAN address, so basically it doesn't work from the outside. Please help!
<Aranel> I installed ubuntu-desktop package and it messed up my opengl and compiz. how can I reinstall opengl ?
<Aranel> sudo glxinfo gives: Error: glXCreateContext failed
<nathan__> What does it mean when a channel's rules say you have to "take a number?"
<Ukonpoika> nathan__, it probably means you have to wait your turn.
<nathan__> So, if no one else is talking, I can go ahead?
<Walzmyn> Anybody here familiar with the game crossfire? i've just installed it, but can't figure out how to start it
<Ukonpoika> nathan__, yes.
<nathan__> Well I did and they responded, "!number"
 * RuyalarPrensi şimdilik hepinize iyi geceler zzzzzzZZ zzzZZ
 * genii sips his coffee
<Nikke2> Hey i need some help, i installed kde from ubuntu. Didnt have any problem until now... i changed font and suddenly the theme is changed and kde is very very laggy
<Nikke2> take about 1 min to open a program...
<Walzmyn> Nikke2, where did you change the font?
<Nikke2> in kde
<Nikke2> and then x crashed
<Nikke2> i dont know really what happend
<Nikke2> cuze it should be a problem to go from ubuntu to kubuntu?? i mean without install with cd.. i installed kde and then remove gnome.. followed a guide "Pure Kubuntu"
<Walzmyn> kde is a huge set of serveral applications - changing the font in KDE is not very specific
<Walzmyn> but if you crashed X, your problems might not be related to the font
<Nikke2> Walzmyn: how do i check what gfxdriver i use?
<Nikke2> i really need this fixed, dont have any cd home.. :P
<Nikke2> just an cd-rw with 650 mb's the iso file is like 690 mb's
<Walzmyn> Kmenu >> system >> hardware drivers
#kubuntu 2009-05-18
<ign0ramus> joshjtl, you can install amarok 1.4 on jaunty if you'd like
<ign0ramus> joshjtl, imho, amarok 2 just isn't ready
<joshjtl> ign0ramus: I feel the same way
<joshjtl> feels like its taking a while to get ready too
<ign0ramus> joshjtl, you have to add a PPA- it's not in the regular repos
<Ariathaxx> I need an OS that lasts a little longer hehe
<Jado> hi, i've just installed kubuntu 9.04 on a new laptop but i can't start a graphic session i got : "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check your installation"
<Jado> the problem seems to come from from the fact that my home is encrypted
<marcox25> are there any news about kde 4.3 beta 1 for kubuntu 9.04?
<Mindblade16> hello everyone
<yoshiy> hi
<ign0ramus> Jado, do you have "kdebase-workspace" installed?
<ign0ramus> marcox25, you just asked about this ... please read the topics, check kde.org, and the kubuntu web site
<Jado> it seems not ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> Jado, most likely your issue :)
<Jado> ok thanks
<ign0ramus> np
<Jado> i'll have to leave internet from this computer to connect to the computer which has the issue ; i'll come again later and tell you if that's fixed
<ign0ramus> Jado, k np
<Mindblade16> I was curious about something. KDevelop C/C++ Hello World doesn't seem to work
<carpii> huh?
<Mindblade16> I want to write in C, but the compiler doesnt work right
<carpii> 'doesnt work right'?
<Mindblade16> For Example: I set the complier to create a new program called "Hello World". It didnt work even though it was an automatic program
<Mindblade16> I know I'm doing something wrong. It can't be the compiler
 * carpii shrugs. you need to learn how to ask a proper question
<Mindblade16> ok then
<Allydede> its a other alternativ app as the kooldock for amd64
<Mindblade16> the KDevelop C/C++ compiler gives me this message when I compile the "Simple Hello World" program: *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<carpii> mindblade, compile it from commandline before you try using gui tools
<Mindblade16> ok. thanks
<jado> ign0ramus: hi it's Jado ; i've tried and intalled kdebase-workspace but i still have the same error. What i don't understand is that the file is in /usr/bin and this path is in the variable $PATH so it should find it.
<ign0ramus> jado, that's correct.  i wonder if your permissions are borked...?
<jado> i've tried 777 but that won't do a thing
<jado> how can i disable the encryption of the home ?
<jado> if i try ecryptfs-mount-private i got "Encrypted Private is not setup properly" What should i do ?
<ign0ramus> jado, i don't know much about encryption
<ign0ramus> jado, try to sort that out, and also see here : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101650.0
<jado> thanks
<ign0ramus> jado, np
<estevanatto> stevanatto
<jado> is it safe to write sudo apt-get remove --purge kde && sudo apt-get install kde ?
<marcox25> why resizing widgets it's not done ina smoooth way,, ? it's a video card driver problem? or is Qt/kde problem?
<ign0ramus> jado, i would say "yes", but i'm not 100% sure
<jado> let's go :)
<ign0ramus> jado, as long as it doesn't affect your networking, you should be able to install any packages
<ign0ramus> jado, i like that attitude!
<jado> kde is not installed, so not removed :(
<jado> if kde is not installed then how the hell is "he" trying to open a graphic session ??
<yoshiy> maybe "kdebase" ? :/
<jado> kdebase is not installed, so not removed :(
<mahmood> Hello
<mahmood> i am looking for yahoo messenger on Kubuntu 9.04
<marcox25> why resizing widgets it's not done ina smoooth way,, ? it's a video card driver problem? or is Qt/kde problem?
<jado> so what's with the login window that i have on the xserver ? what should i do ? sudo apt-get intall kde ??
<jado> well i don't have anything to lose ..
<Mindblade16> Ok, I was wondering what program I should use to program C in command line. I'm using Ubuntu.
<jado> Mindblade16: you can try 'emacs -nw'
<Allydede> have anyone a link to a ksmoothdock for amd64?
<jado> damn it ; i've tried sudo apt-get install kde but i still have the same problem
<marcox25> why resizing widgets it's not done ina smoooth way,, ? it's a video card driver problem? or is Qt/kde problem?
<marcox25> what things?salgo en 5 min
<jado> i'll just try with gnome
<marcox25> gnoem sucks
<jado> ok but kde is not working :(
<ign0ramus> jado, do you have "kdm" installed?
<jado> i think so ; if kdm was not installed i shouldn't see a login screen
<Mindblade16> thank you jado, I'll look that up
<jado> Mindblade16: but why do you want to program with command line and not in a graphical window ?
<Mindblade16> I do want to use a GUI. I'm going to be taking a college class in C. I have KDevelop as a compiler, but for some reason I can't get it to compile the simplest program
<jado> try to compile with 'gcc' ?
<Mindblade16> is gcc available through Ubuntu?
<jado> if you open a terminal you should be able to use it ; if you can't just intall it with 'sudo apt-get install gcc', i gues
<Mindblade16> I'll look it up. thanks
<jado> np
<Mindblade16> Ah! I found the terminal! I'mma bit new to ubuntu, so excuse me
<jado> what were you using before ?
<Mindblade16> windows vista
<jado> ok
<Mindblade16> culture shock, lol
<jado> :D can you compile a simple .c file ?
<Mindblade16> not from command line. I guess I should learn that first. I've only ever used GUIs for programming. except for QBASIC
<jado> you just write your .c file somewhere with some text editor
<jado> then you go with the terminal in the folder of the .c file (with the command cd (change directory))
<jado> then you write gcc yourfile.c -o outputname
<Mindblade16> I have the terminal open, so I'll try that
<Mindblade16> it says no input files
<jado> that means you're not in the right directory
<jado> or that the name of the file you entered is wrong
<jado> type 'ls' to make sure that your .c file is there
<Mindblade16> I think I'm getting the hang of it now
<fung> how can I set my default file manager, for programs like firefox, to be dolphin? it seems like nautilus keeps popping up?
<Mindblade16> thanks
<jado> np
<jado> gtg bye
<claudio-tux> hi
<Guest36596> what is this?
<Dragnslcr> This is the IRC support channel for Kubuntu
<martin_> anyone familiar with installing phpmyadmin
<Nikke> martin_: i did it last night
<Nikke> on my ubuntu server
<martin_> i did the sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, it seemed to install fine, but localhost/phpmyadmin doesn't display anything
<martin_> i copied the /var/www files to localhost/public_html pulled up the index.php but there are all kinds of errors
<Nikke> try http://localhost/phpMyAdmin
<martin_> yeah, doesn't work
<Nikke> martin_: hmm you shouldn move phpmyadmin dir
<martin_> yeah, just a desperate attempt to get it working
<martin_> where did it create files on your system?
<Nikke> hehe
<Nikke> hmm hold on one sec
<Nikke> hmm not in /var/www
<Nikke> dont know
<Nikke> it just worked :)
<Nikke> i just know that you shouldnt move the phpmyadmin/ dir
<martin_> hehe, seems most people don't have a problem with it, can't say i expected to either, not with this, figured apache installation would go horribly wrong
<Nikke> where is your dir now?
<martin_> ummm, /var/www   /home/martin/public_html   and /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<martin_> i know, don't laugh
<Nikke> :O
<Nikke> did you move it to /var/www ?
<martin_> yeah
<martin_> it was in /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<martin_> but didn't do anything
<martin_> do i need to edit apache2.conf to tell it to look in /usr/share????
<Nikke> hmm
<martin_> i saw somewhere you might have to add an "include" in apache2.conf
<Nikke> you know what.. im sorry but i think you might get lucky in #ubuntu
<Nikke> ahhh
<Nikke> wait
<Nikke> i can check
<Nikke> delete /var/www/phpmyadmin and /home/*/public_html/phpmyadmin
<martin_> k
<Nikke> and i check my apache2.conf
<Dragnslcr> Check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled to see what directoy there are virtual hosts for
<martin_> k
<martin_> what exactly do i look for as far as virtual hosts
<Dragnslcr> If you haven't changed anything, I think the only file should be 000-default
<Nikke> do you have /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<Dragnslcr> And it should have /var/www as the DocumentRoot
<Nikke> i got that
<martin_> no
<Nikke> i can paste it for you
<Nikke> martin_: http://www.pastie.org/481173
<martin_> Dragnslcr all i have is 000-default
<Nikke> thats my /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<Dragnslcr> martin_- what's the DocumentRoot line in that file?
<martin_> var/www
<martin_> does that mean that if my phpmyadmin is in /var/www then it should work
<Nikke> var/www or /var/www
<Dragnslcr> martin_- yup
<Nikke> martin_: its symlinked
<martin_> --- /var/www
<Nikke> Dragnslcr: the phpmyadmin dir is symlinked from /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Nikke> on my install
<Nikke> and i did it last night
<Dragnslcr> That would work too
<martin_> I keep hearing that, what does that mean?
<Nikke> symlinked?
<Dragnslcr> martin_- what files/directories are in /var/www ?
<martin_> yeah
<martin_> a phpmyadmin directory and apache's index.html
<martin_> u cp'd the phpmyadmin dir there though
<Nikke> martin_: symlinked is when you.. hmmf, dont know how to explain but, creates a link from /usr/share/phpmyadmin to /var/www/phpmyadmin
<martin_> sorry, new to linxu
<martin_> linux
<Dragnslcr> martin_- what do you get when you go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<martin_> it pulls it up now that i copied the files however it doesn't work correctly, i have php errors and cookie erros, figured i broke it when i copied the directory to /var/www
<Dragnslcr> You'll have to ask phpMyAdmin support about errors in their program
<martin_> you can try it if ya want 99.52.160.147/phpmyadmin havn't changed the pwd
<martin_> hehe, i just restarted apache and it now it works
<martin_> wtf
<martin_> what does apache have to do with mysql?
<Dragnslcr> Nothing directly, why?
<remu> hey folks, I just installed KDE from the minimal iso, and i installed the dragon player
<remu> however, when i try to play a video, nothing seems to happen, dragon opens up, and the slider keeps moving as if it is playing a video, but the screen in dragon is black, and there is no audio.
<Nikke> hmm
<Nikke> why do i have 3 blocked updates?
<Nikke> The following packages have been kept back: amarok amarok-common libgphoto2-port0
<Nikke> i got amarok installed
<Nikke> but i cant play mp3 files
<Guest43573> Nikke: Did you download all the dependencies required by Amarok?
<Nikke> jediatnight: i installed kubuntu
<Nikke> when i start amarok it says i got some updates
<jediatnight> Nikke: It could be that you have to install non-free codecs
<Nikke> but i cant install theese three
<jediatnight> Nikke: which version do you have now?
<Nikke> 2.0.2
<jediatnight> I was talking about Kubuntu
<Nikke> ah
<Nikke> 9.04
<Nikke> 4.2.2
<Nikke> kde
<remu> does anyone know how i can get dragon player to play my videos? right now when i try to open a file it doesnt show anything and i cant hear anything, but the slider is moving.
<jediatnight> I'm running  9.04 on kde  I can play mp3 with Amarok
<Nikke> blah
<jediatnight> Nikke: I don't know the reasons for your problems
<Nikke> why cant i update then?
<jediatnight> Ah, now I remember...I had to install codecs for Amarok.. It prompted me to install codecs for playing music
<jediatnight> Nikke: Amarok should ask you to install codecs.. Did you install them? It would prompt you the first time.. you install codecs..
<Nikke> jediatnight: didnt get any message
<jediatnight> Nikke: I got a prompt from Kubuntu
<jediatnight> *from Amarok
<Nikke> yes when i start amarok it says amarok updates available
<Nikke> but when i click on that notify it says there are three blocked updates
<jediatnight> Nikke: Can you unblock them?
<Nikke> jediatnight: dont think that
<jkonatkanx> hola
<dan> will gotomypc work on ubuntu
<Nikke> GAH!
<jkonatkanx> holas
<Nikke> when i start amarok now it told me something that i couldn play with my sb live 5.1
<Nikke> i just reinstalled amarok
<dan> I tried using it in Firefox and it says it's looking for java.
<ralmar> Hey guys, theres an app (Wondershaper, to throttle bandwidth) which I have to run with sudo. Is there anyway  I can have limited users run it or any other thing that requires sudo? Thanks
<Nikke> ralmar: yes
<Nikke> /etc/sudoers controlls wich users that has access to the sudo command
<dan> IS grant Bowman in here?
<jkonatkanx> alguien que le jale al español
<jkonatkanx> spanish
<dan> Having trouble using GotoMyPc.com from firefox in Ubuntu...can anyone help?
<davidjheinrich_> hi all...does anyone know how to use the "replace" command to get rid of extra spaces in filenames? (i.e., I want to replace two spaces, "  ", with one space, " ")
<Nikke> i get this message wheni start amarok:
<Nikke> The audio playback device SBLive 5.1 [SB0060] (rev.7, serial:0x80611102) (ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback) does not work. Falling back to PulseAudio.
<FoxBlitzz> dan: Have you installed the jre?
<FoxBlitzz> Also, if you need remote desktop, VNC will work fine unless you demand high performance
<dan> Fox: Installing JRE now..
<dan> FOX:JRE is installed but I'm still getting "You need a Java-enabled browser to use the GoToMyPC Universal Viewer. To learn how to enable Java in your browser, see https://www.gotomypc.com/help/#the_gotomypc_viewer/universal_viewer.htm.
<Xcell> my updater says 4 blocked packages..which are kernel updates.. how do i clear it to allow it to update properly
<Nikke> can i disable that if i am at workspace 2, and opens a link that firefox wont come to workspace 2 if i have placed it on workspace 3
<davidjheinrich_> hi all, quick Q: is there any reason I should use underscores ("_") in filenames instead of spaces (" ")? also, how can I get auto-completion in bash when I start with a quote?
<sgrover> davidjheinrich_: spaces are a pain in the butt.  I avoid them whenever possible - makes life easy when it comes to file management...
<sgrover> Traditionally, Unix didn't do spaces, but Windows did.  Linux followed the Unix approach.
<sgrover> Spaces *are* do-able now-a-days, but throw a space into the file name of a web page - it'll fail miserably...
<sgrover> hmm.. think I'll go test that just to be sure.. :)
<davidjheinrich_> don't websites use &s or %s or something like that for spaces
<davidjheinrich_> if u put up a file with spaces in it, the website link shows %s for the space, and it d/l's with a space...IIRC
<sgrover> in URL parameters, sure... but in file names, I've never seen it.
<davidjheinrich_> could u explain what u mean by "pain in the butt" for file management?
<wys> hi everyone
<sgrover> k.  When you are working at the command line.  You want to delete a file called "my utterly useless file".  Problem is, that's not how the filename appears at the command line - it would need to be revised to "my\ utterly\ useless\ file".
<sgrover> so those extra slashes slow you down.
<sgrover> get into this enough and it is a big annoyance.
<sgrover> (I'm ignoring tab-completion for the moment though...)
<davidjheinrich_> yea, I use tab-completion
<davidjheinrich_> and it just puts a \ before every space to treat it as special character
<t0aster> just setup a geexbox and got it serving media to my 56" flawlessly
<t0aster> using mediatomb upnp
<davidjheinrich_> but, I USED to be able to use tab-completion by putting quotes at the front "file..." then press TAB and it completes...that hasn't worked with me in Ubuntu
<davidjheinrich_> I remember the quote filename completionf rom years ago, don't know what distro or setup
<sgrover> yep.  but what about when you need to do something where tab-completion doesn't work?  Like maybe importing a file from within MySQL when the mysql client doesn't have tabcompletion enabled?
<sgrover> I think you would need to escape the quote.  Something like   \"file\ name\"
<davidjheinrich_> nope, that doesn't work
<sgrover> davidjheinrich_: this is why I avoid using odd characters in my file names.  Quotes are almost always going to be problematic.  Spaces eventually are.  I even avoid all the shift characters above the number keys - even though most are valid.
<davidjheinrich_> tab-completion works fine for me...I was just wondering why I can't start with a quote to avoid all those ugly \
<davidjheinrich_> and imo, underscores look ugly when navigating files and trying to read things...esp when I've transferred flac files to my Cowon D2 and am navigating by folder
<davidjheinrich_> (the other thing is, for me, it's easier to type a space than an underscore, so the file-creation process is easier with spaces)
<davidjheinrich_> i guess everything's a tradeoff
<Nikke> can i disable that workspaces steel windows from other workspaces? if i opens a link in workspace 1 i want firefox to stay in workspace 2
<t0aster> anyone know an application like putty for 9.4?
<t0aster> i need a serial concole
<sgrover> davidjheinrich_: I personally use only one or two words, if I need more I use camelCase.  If I need a date or something, then I separate it with an underscore or dash.  i.e. myBackup-09
<Dumie> Hello
<sgrover> t0aster: xterm?  Or do you mean you need to connect to a serial device?
<sgrover> In that case, miniterm (I think that's right...)
<t0aster> I found something
<Dumie> IS there anyone who can help me with some confuiguration to GRUB ??
<davidjheinrich_> what is camelCase?
<t0aster> kgrub editor
<Dumie> yeap
<Dumie> well thats how it is:
<Dumie> i had an old drive with XP
<sgrover> davidjheinrich_: join your words together without spaces.  Capitalize the first character of every word after the first.  i.e.  thisIsCamelCase
<Dumie> and i connected to another sata slot
<Dumie> but i want to add it to the boot menu so that sometimes i may log to windows..
<Dumie> am i clear?
<Dumie> its in the /dev/sdb and dont know what root to give
<Dumie> and what chainloader
<Dumie> it wants the hd(1,0) for example..
<davidjheinrich_> (wow, I just ripped "the 9 symphonies" to flac files from 5 CDs...almost as fast as d/l-ing them :-) )
<Dumie> Is it possible to get help from here?
<Nikke> Dumie: of course
<cajr> hello everyone,
<galvanize> is there a chess game that works well in kubuntu?
<bazhang> galvanize, there are a large number of chess games; you can search in the konsole or the package manager for them
<bazhang> galvanize, apt-cache search chess  <---will bring up a list
<galvanize> bazhang: I have and have only come up with a few.
<bazhang> !find chess
<ubottu> Found: gnome-games, 3dchess, brutalchess, dreamchess, dreamchess-data (and 10 others)
<bazhang> galvanize ^^
<bazhang> oops
<yaa_> help me anybody
<bazhang> yaa_, with what
<yaa_> telnet 85.175.110.85 22
<yaa_> what would it say&
<yaa_> ?
<yaa_> trying port forwarding
<yaa_> does it work&
<yaa_> ?
<bazhang> yaa_, why telnet? its not safe; consider ssh instead
<bazhang> !ssh | yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<yaa_> i know
<yaa_> just to try
<yaa_> ssh 85.175.110.85
<bazhang> yaa_, not a good idea to ask strangers to access your machine
<yaa_> it s ok. the one is testing machine
<dpreacher> hello
<eagles0513875> !hi | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> miss type
<eagles0513875> !hi | dpreacher
<ubottu> dpreacher: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dpreacher> finally am onto kubuntu 9.04 and with it comes a simple problem. which was easily solved in last version by not this one.
<dpreacher> this is about amarok 2 not playing my mp3's and not popping up the "install MP3 support" and also the package lists showing some mp3 related library called libmad installed.
<dpreacher> amarok 2 play/pause/stop/track change buttons are ugh!ly
<eagles0513875> dpreacher: if you install kubuntu-restricted extras as well as lame you should be able to play fine
<eagles0513875> dpreacher: regarding the play pause etc that has to be taken to the amarok channel
<dpreacher> disregard that amarok thing
<dpreacher> they just made a cool startup splash
<dpreacher> i've been making a big mistake thruout upgrading the machine thru kubuntu versions
<dpreacher> not having my apt-cache backed up and having to download huge games again n again
<dpreacher> someone suggested aptoncd
<dpreacher> my query...
<dpreacher> is will the packages be compatible in further distro versions?
<eagles0513875> dunno dpreacher
<eagles0513875> never tried that
<dpreacher> its really a terrible experience to get open arena, warsow, sauerbraten, etc. sort of games every time a new kubuntu comes out...takes a lot of time and the repos in my country are slooww
<dpreacher> one thing that was markedly different was...eh...where's my adept? :)
<bazhang> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu6.1 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<dpreacher> adept was there in previous versions
<bazhang> now is optional install
<dpreacher> yep...maybe good maybe not..
<dpreacher> which led to me discovering kpackagekit for the first time
<dpreacher> dunno if this was there before but here's an important thing
<dpreacher> if kpackagekit was there before, i wonder why wasn't it featured in bold, put on desktop or have outstanding notifications?
<dpreacher> coz for first time on my kubuntu machine, i have a quick way of the system telling me what updates i need immediately
<dpreacher> although i checked it manually, but am so happy to see its there
<shock_day13> hey everyone
<dpreacher> hey shock_day13
<shock_day13> hey dpreacher wasup
<dpreacher> just demoed a upgrade/install of kubuntu to a small gang of friends at a small cafe, managing to not mess with my system and kubuntu 9.04 installing smoothly.
<dpreacher> did that on saturday, evening, rushing out right after my exam
<shock_day13> cool
<dpreacher> i swore i want to not practice this demo at all, coz i want to face the worst of linux nightmares and that ppl gotta be like "i KNEW it!! hah!"....but nothing like that happened
<dpreacher> s/want/wanted
<shock_day13> lol
<shock_day13> thats quite adventurous
<eagles0513875> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dpreacher> !ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<eagles0513875> lol
<dpreacher> :P
<eagles0513875> brb again testing someting out on karmic
<dpreacher> why don't they give firefox still? isn't there a qt version yet?
<faileas> dpreacher: you can always install it yerself
<kalorin_> I don't think there is a k version of firefox
<faileas> and it blends pretty well
<kalorin_> but it's pretty friendly under kde
<eagles0513875> ya it is
<kalorin_> why at 2:30am am I sitting here reading irc logs :(
<kalorin_> sick
<dpreacher> kalorin_ get sleep
<kalorin_> can't
<kalorin_> layed there for about 3 hours
<kalorin_> going to veg in front of the tv I guess
<dpreacher> maybe you should sit n sleep
<dpreacher> tv's bad for eyes before sleep
<kalorin_> hopefully they wouldn't be looking at it long :)
<dpreacher> :)
<dpreacher> gettin offtopic
<dpreacher> that bot will come again
<kalorin_> silly bot
<kalorin_> trix are for kids
<kalorin_> :)
<noaXess> if i want configure my network over /etc/network/interfaces.. do i remove the package network-manager?
<dpreacher> its not about the friendly part...its the wait for internet to install it each time part...unless of course i build my aptoncd...everytime i hate that konqueror doesn't even support ctrl-enter, shift-enter shortcuts.
<noaXess> or network-manager-kde(gnome)?
<dpreacher> network...aha...
<dpreacher> erm...why is there a /etc/resolvconf and not /etc/resolv.conf?
<noaXess> if i want configure my network over /etc/network/interfaces.. do i remove the package network-manager?
<eagles0513875> noaXess: no need you can just use /etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf
<noaXess> eagles0513875: ok thanks
<eagles0513875> had to do that with jaunty cuz network manager doesnt work outa the box but for some reason couldnt use dhcp
<eagles0513875> not sure if it is an issue with the chipset i could be on
<eagles0513875> noaXess: let me know if you have any issues
<noaXess> eagles0513875: it works..
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> outa curiosity how many name server ips do you have in the resolv.conf
<dpreacher> kubuntu 9.04 doesn't have a resolv.conf entry with commented out sample entries, what gui tool is to be used to generate that file...i created one manually but i wonder what the resolvconf file is about?
<loading> oi
<loading> alguem qki pode me ajudar ?
<eagles0513875> !es | loading
<ubottu> loading: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> dpreacher: you have to make one from scratch
<eagles0513875> dpreacher: resolv.conf is the file to give it a single ip of a dns server
<loading> ok
<loading> entendi =]
<dpreacher> eagles0513875 yeah did that...but without the example i forgot whether i'd to put the word nameserver or nameservers and without the dns...i can't google for an answer either
<eagles0513875> nameserver
<eagles0513875> then the ip
<dpreacher> yes...learnt by trial n error
<eagles0513875> had to do this last night on jaunty so its fresh in me head
<dpreacher> mine too
<eagles0513875> once you do that restart your network
<loading> I not speck inglis
<dpreacher> :)
<dpreacher> i liek det
<eagles0513875> loading:  type /join #kubuntu-es
<eagles0513875> karmic looks like a newere spanshot of the widget seems to work im using that for me static ip
<Greenery> will 4.2.3 be on the official kubuntu repo soon or do I have to get it from the PPA?
<dpreacher> i wasn't makin permanent network changes...so i hadn't changed anything in interfaces file
<dpreacher> !info ppa
<ubottu> Package ppa does not exist in jaunty
<dpreacher> oh damn
<eagles0513875> language dpreacher
<eagles0513875> bot only gives info on packages on personal package archive
<eagles0513875> Greenery: i am not sure to be honest with you if it will be or not
<dpreacher> damn is bad?
<dpreacher> ok
<noaXess> any other problem.. i have two hd's /dev/sda and /dev/sdc.... sda1 is the main hd and sdc is the backup if sda.. i run just a dd to clone sda to sdc..
<Nicekiwi9> hey i need help getting an Nvidia driver installed on a fresh install of Kubuntu 9.04
<noaXess> now, sometimes i reboot the system it seams that i boot's fomr sdc.. not from sda.. in grub is the uuid fomr sda included.. but sometimes it bootes really from sdc.
<noaXess> how can i forec booting automaticaly from sda?
<Greenery> Nicekiwi9: go to system> application> hardware drivers and check the box for the nvidia driver you want
<eagles0513875> Greenery: touche read my mind lol
<Nicekiwi9> tried that, it fails to find any driver for me
<Greenery> what is your nvidia card?
<eagles0513875> noaXess: check out grub there might be something in there
<noaXess> eagles0513875: in menu.lst?
<Nicekiwi9> GeForce™ 8400M GS
<Nicekiwi9> Nvidia
<eagles0513875> ya might have a hint in there some wherre noaXess
<noaXess> eagles0513875: defaul grub root device?
<Greenery> kubuntu should be able to detect your nvidia card. were you connected to the internet while doing a hardware driver?
<Nicekiwi9> ive tried installing the latest driver for linux from the Nvidia website, but even that failed to give me 3d effects
<eagles0513875> noaXess: its possibly
<Nicekiwi9> yes i was
<Nicekiwi9> however the update manager also fails to show me any of the updates avalible for 9.04
<Nicekiwi9> and yet is still able to download apps that i search for
<Nicekiwi9> i added the repo for the latest KDE release and it reloads the cache form that and the normal repos but still shows nothing
<wowicky> bye
<loading> alguem me ajuda ?
<Nicekiwi9> the only way ive managed to get the video drivers to work is install them in ubtunu in 8.10 and then upgrade to kubuntu 9.04
<loading> to com problema na minha zotac XFX 5500 ge force
<loading> kubuntu 8,10
<jussi01> loading: type: /join #kubuntu-es
<loading> ok
<Nicekiwi9> ping...
<eagles0513875> pong
<eagles0513875> loading tu necescitas este canle #kubuntu-es este canale hablar solo en ingles por favor
<ultratek> can i upgrade jaunty 32 bit to 64 bit? using live cd and not over write my current files?
<tsimpson> ultratek: no, it needs to be a fresh install
<ultratek> shucks
<ultratek> ty simpson
<Virk> hi everyone
<Lam> under System Settings > Input Actions, can i use mouse inputs and assign them to keyboard key combinations?
<Virk> for some reason or another, when I move something to the trash, it is horribly slow
<Virk> but really really slow, even for 1kb files..
 * Nicekiwi9 makes a mental not to kickshit out of his server b4 complaining on irc
<ct529> hi everybody .... anyone who has successfully updated to 904 usingt the automatic updater?
<tsimpson> yes
<Greenery> seems like my kubuntu did not detect my DVD burner, but my DVD reader is detected. Any idea how to fix this?
<ct529> tsimpson: did you? what type of difficulties did you have? I have to update a production machine, I am a bit unsure about it
<eatThisAndDie> Greenery: is your burner and reader 2 different devices? IF so have you tried lspci?
<tsimpson> ct529: I upgraded one machine from 8.04 and one from 8.10, I had no issues with either
<ct529> tsimpson: fairly standard machines?
<thanda> Do any of you have problems in getting vmware console in kubuntu-9,04?
<tsimpson> ct529: one was a laptop, the other an older desktop
<Greenery> yup they are two separate devices. What do I look at in lspci?
<ct529> tsimpson: yes, I have to upgrade a laptop (Dell M6300)
<ct529> tsimpson: what was your laptop?
<thanda> I could not able to open the vmware console, in kubuntu-9.04 and with firefox browser?
<tsimpson> ct529: toshiba satellite pro a100
<ct529> tsimpson: I will give it a go .... do you use java applications?
<tsimpson> ct529: only rarely, when I have to
<ct529> tsimpson: upgrade on the way, talk to you later .... thanks a lot for your help!
<Greenery> I checked my fstab, only one entry for cdrom
<smeg0l> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | smeg0l
<ubottu> smeg0l: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<smeg0l> thx
<eric_> hi
<refic> hello
<af__> hi
<Peace-> ----_> tester for this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDwX7RcMPAo
<Dragonath> what's the keyboard shortcut for changing desktops in kde?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Mist_> I find Kubuntu resolution settings.. confusing.. ^^
<ActionParsnip> Mist_: how so/
<Mist_> Problem: When I boot my Kubuntu 9.04 I get a res of 1600x1200 and my screen cant handle that so I only see part of login screen at 1280x1080. I see login box in right down corner. I log in, and then right click and choose log out and when logged out it switch to correct resolution and stay that way when logged in from that point. After reboot it is the same procedure again.
<Mist_> resolution is set via ATI CC. Driver for ATI works ok with opengl and so on though :)
<Mist_> Do I still need to define the screen and resolution in xorg.conf? I thought xrandr and so on was to handle that part but I guess it only is when logged in and xrandr kicks in and not before when kdm server is started?
<ActionParsnip> Mist_: maybe you could put the res you prefer for the logon screen in xorg.conf (as you say)
<Mist_> ActionParsnip: Yes, just like it was in xorg for 3.x and so on. I must say I find it a little odd the ubuntu developers let this slio into release because after install I had complete black and screen wasnt responding at all. Just because the xorg.conf didnt have a driver to lean back on. So I sent in driver  "vesa" in order to work from there.
<Mist_> Or maybe the error is that I pumped it onto a machine with ATI gfx ^^
<katoda> greetings everyone
<Mist_> Hey katoda :)
<katoda> when I run amarok, it takes the /dev/dsp channel
<katoda> anybody confirm this?
<ActionParsnip> Mist_: not sure dude, i avoid ati like paris hilton
<katoda> Mist_: ATI drivers in 9.04 are broken
<Mist_> ActionParsnip: I should as well from now on. ATI really dissapointed me past year.. a lot on windows systems as well. But huge on GNU/Linux systems. Going to be nvidia from now on. Sad..
<katoda> Mist_: it can diametrally change, because ATI has freed it's code
<Mist_> katoda: ATI's catalyst drivers work fine here though. But it was a bit of fiddle to say the least.
<Mist_> If it would been nvidia card, things would just worked and that is the difference.
<ActionParsnip> Mist_: i have always used nvidia without a hitch since Riva TNT2 Ultra 32Mb was the big boy in the park
<Mist_> :)
<katoda> :)
<katoda> I prefer nVidia too
<katoda> but, any1 can confirm that amarok takes the /dev/dsp channel while playing?
<Mist_> I went ATI back at Radeon 9800 Pro. It was ok back then. But some time after that and AMD it just broke down.
<Mist_> katoda: I started my amarok first time now.. he he.. did some recomended updates..
<katoda> it is all about phonon configuration :/
<Mist_> katoda: hmm.. where does one catch the amarok settings for sound device and so on?
<katoda> Settings -> Configure -> Playback
<katoda> Mist_: there is Sound system configuration button
<drbobb> I downgraded my Xorg server to the hardy version (yes I had a good reason), now my keyboard is badly mangled in X. Any idea for a fix?
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade > drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: you could manually configure its settings in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: or check the keyboard confing in systemsettings
<Mist_> katoda: hmm.. I was just looking into preferences in the menu.. I am not that huge user of amarok. This is on a Kubuntu 9.04 system btw :)
<katoda> yes, of course ;)
<drbobb> sure I know it's not supported. But jaunty is broken out of the box on my VGA, and I haven't been able to find any workaround other than downgrade
<katoda> make amarok play anything and try to cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<katoda> I have the resource busy :(
<Mist_> katoda: trying to find that.. ah :) of course. I choose some streaming channel.. works.. hmm..
<alex__> hi @ all, can anybody help me with a java-coding-problem (Data-transfer)
<ubsafder> /join
<ubsafder>   #openvibe
<ubsafder> ✔
<ActionParsnip> katoda: try  lsof | grep dsp
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: i've done all that, and no luck. The mapping and all XKB stuff look ok, but the function keys (Del, Home, End etc) are emitting the wrong keycodes
<katoda> tried alredy
<katoda> but got empty list :(
<Mist_> katoda: yepp.. resource is busy for me now on /dev/dsp
<katoda> when I kill amarok, I can use /dev/dsp
<katoda> maybe it is something wrong with phonon xine backend configuration?
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: does: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not fly?
<drbobb> arrowup emits the keycode mapped to PrintScreen, for instance
<ActionParsnip> katoda: then that logically seals it, it does use /dev/dsp for something
<Mist_> katoda: that is one thing that annoyed me through the years with GNU/Linux, when sound resources are hogged almost everytime by something else even a system sound.
<Mamarok_> ubsafder: do not spam the channel please
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: of course not, was the first thing I tried
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: i assume nothing
<ubsafder> i am sorry i got the wrong tab to enter the join command
<katoda> ActionParsnip: yes, but how can I change it *not* to use the /dev/dsp, but use the ALSA mixing?
<drbobb> also tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, followed by a hal restart
<drbobb> nothing seems to work
<ActionParsnip> katoda: amarok settings and tell it to use a different thingy
<katoda> ActionParsnip: not possible to do it in amarok2?
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: could read xorg logs and dmesg
<ActionParsnip> katoda: i dont use it, it doesnt do what i need and amarok1.4 does
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: nothing unusual there. I believe the evdev driver is used for the keybd
<Mamarok_> katoda: do you happen to use Pulseaudio?
<katoda> Mamarok: no, i use Phonon
<Mamarok_> katoda: I know, but does pulseaudio show up there?
<katoda> Mamarok_: and I have my audio card preffered
<katoda> Mamarok_: yes, it shows
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: then i got not idea, could setup keyboard manually in xorg.conf and tell it the driver to use by force and the lanuage to use
<Mamarok_> katoda: purge Pulseaudio, that is likely to solve your problems
<fung> I can't boot into windows anymore after combining a few random partitions to organize my filesystem. it gave a "could not find ntoskrnl.exe" error. I thought I would fix it if I directed my XP entry in grub's menu.lst to sdc5 where my windows directory is but now I get a error 12: invalid device requested error. anyone know what I should do?
<Mamarok_> katoda: even if not selected, it hugs the audio
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: but it's not a lang problem, all alphanumeric keys work correctly
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: ok thats something positive
<drbobb> but most of the "motion" keys are mangled
<katoda> Mamarok_: strange... PulseAudio shows in phonon, but I don't have pulseaudio installed
<drbobb> so are Del, right Ctrl, right Alt etc
<Mamarok_> katoda: you should then also remove the pulseaudio specific entries in .kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc (erasing that file does the trick usually)
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: do they make the right noises in xev?
<Mamarok_> katoda: and check your hidden files for sound related entries where pulseaudio still can linger
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: no, the *keycodes* reported are wrong
<katoda> Mamarok_: ok, brb, kde restart
<drbobb> the mapping is correct afaics, as reported by xmodmap -pk
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: hmmm
<drbobb> of course in the text-mode console all keys work correctly
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: yeah it's really weird, never seen such a thing before
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: you could have a whale of a time remapping codes to stuff
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: otherwise i don't have a scooby
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: and it's gonna force me to reinstall hardy if I don't manahe to solve it
<drbobb> manage
<ActionParsnip> sounds likely unfortunatle :(
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: well it's about 10 keys to remap, not all that much. Often used ones though
<ActionParsnip> yeah if they were minimally used I guesses you can bumble along
<drbobb> but there must be a better solution, except it's really hard to find any info at all about Xorg's keyboard handling
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: oh tell me about it, try man xorg
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: i'll check back with you in a week to see if you need a straightjacket and to wipe the foam off your mouth
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: heh verry funny
<Matisse_> hi
<Matisse_> what is the firefox-3.1 package?
<katoda> welcome back
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox-3.1
<ubottu> firefox-3.1 (source: firefox-3.5): dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.1 -> firefox-3.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 124 kB
<katoda> Mamarok_: unfortunately after removing this file and kde restart, I still have PulseAudio to choose in phonon config
<katoda> but I still don't have phonon installed :/
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: actually I'm not so sure whether key remapping the old-school way, with xmodmap, even works any longer
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: worth a shot if it saves you reinstalling
<Matisse_> ActionParsnip, thx
<drbobb> afaics whatever I put in xorg.conf about the keyboard, the evdev/hal black magic seems to override it anyway
<ActionParsnip> gah
 * drbobb is utterly confused
<Mamarok_> katoda: if you see a something in Systemsettings->Multimedia, then you have phonon :)
<Mamarok_> katoda: did you install phonon-backend-xine?
<drbobb> autoconfiguration is really cool when it works, when it fails for some reason, you're just f****ed
<katoda> Mamarok_: yes, I have phonon-backend-xine
<inSane> hello everyone
<katoda> hi inSane
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: totally, thats why i like control over a lot of my settings (especially network stuff)
<inSane> if i were a bloody noob on ubuntu, would you advise me to install KDE 3 or KDE4??
<drbobb> well not like computing vidmode timings by yourself was really so much fun, but...
<pgquiles> inSane: KDE4
<katoda> inSane: KDE3 is more stable and more mature, KDE4 is cutting-edge ;-)
<inSane> pgquiles: why?
<katoda> inSane: if you want a stable system, then choose KDE3, otherwise choose KDE4
<drbobb> read that as: kde3 works now, kde4 will be awesome sometime in the future
<katoda> drbobb: KDE4 is awsome now, but a bit unstable ;-)
<pgquiles> inSane: because KDE4 works great, is where all our (KDE developers) effort is going and it can run KDE3 apps anyway.
<drbobb> katoda: define awesome. For some, it's lots of eyecandy, for me - it's Just Works
<inSane> katoda: i am not sure, i want as much performance as possible, but i dont like xfce, because you cant get much help for it at web
<katoda> drbobb: it has much better programming API, supports many programming language, has plasma
<ActionParsnip> inSane: tried lxde/
<katoda> inSane: the easiest way - try both, and then decide ;-)
<drbobb> plasma is currently mainly a liability, from the POV that stresses Just Works
<inSane> ActionParsnip: lxde ?? never heard about it??
<ActionParsnip> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> inSane: http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/lxde.png
<katoda> drbobb: for me plasma is better management of desktop space than just icons
<katoda> and for me that works
<katoda> but it is a beggining of a flame war ;-)
<ActionParsnip> inSane: its a lightweight DE, I use it on my desktop systems
<inSane> ActionParsnip: is there much help in web for this DE?
<ActionParsnip> inSane: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> inSane: you can run the same apps you run in kde as you can in LXDE (or any other for that matter)
<inSane> because i am a completely noob on ubuntu, the only thing i can is installing a application by sudo apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> inSane: thats better than mot, folks usually use synaptic and shy away from command line
<ActionParsnip> s/mot/most
<ActionParsnip> inSane: all i can suggest is try a few, see which you like
<inSane> ActionParsnip: thank you for your advice! i will try!
<inSane> is it possible to run ununtu jauthy with kde3??
<ActionParsnip> inSane: if you can find a repo with it on then sure (or compile)
<inSane> ActionParsnip: i have no idea how to do this - its microsofts fault, it made me stupid! damn M$
<faileas> inSane: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<eagles0513875> hehehe inSane
<ActionParsnip> inSane: you install things from repositorys when you use apt-get
<ActionParsnip> inSane: if you use the link faileas gave it will tell you what repository to add, you will then download kde3 from the new repository (once you tell your system to) and itwill be installed
<inSane> ActionParsnip: thanks, now i feel like the one and only fool on this earth, who didn´t know that =)
<ActionParsnip> inSane: your current repos are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> inSane: its all new so i'm trying to teach you to fish rather than giving you tuna
<faileas> inSane: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html this will also be of use ;)
 * faileas has been tempted to try it, actually. KDE4 needs to mature a little more IMO, despite it being what i generally use >_>
<ActionParsnip> faileas: use kde4 apps, just not kde4 itself ;)
<Peace-> kdenlive user here?
<Peace-> i need of tester
<Peace-> xD
<eagles0513875> Peace-: pm me
<faileas> ActionParsnip: thats a possibility
<inSane> thanks a lot, ActionParsnip and fileas
<inSane> i have one last question: is it Possible to have such a bar with icons like in here: http://yfrog.com/5aleistep (on the bottom)
<john> is kubuntu slower than ubuntu?
<Peace-> no
<john> thanks!
<Peace-> if you put ubuntu+kde i think yes
<ActionParsnip> john: kde uses slightly more resources than gnome afaik. If your system is decent it will have no effect on speed
<john> right
<Peace-> bah... ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> inSane: looks like avant-window-naviator to me
<john> i have a 2ghz with ati radeon 9200 512mb ram
<Peace-> i am here with 200mb of ram...
<ActionParsnip> john: sjould be fine
<Peace-> 220
<john> actionparsnip is the support harder?
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: my fileserver has that :)
<ActionParsnip> john: how do you mean "harder"
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: what? i am on a desktop
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: oic, nice
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: tried puppy on it?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: :) can i ask ya a question
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: sure
<Peace-> well if kde 3.5.10 runs on pentium 2 350mhz with 256mb of ram
<faileas> Peace-: my spare box has 128 :)
<inSane> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will ask my aunt google
<Peace-> why shall i use another desktoo
<Peace-> and yes i have tried puppylinux
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: just a casual suggestion of a light distro
<eagles0513875> i know this aint the channel for karmic stuff but its not really a question im just tyring to make something from svn source and having some issues atm
<eagles0513875> let me paste bin
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: well i prefer kde xD distro
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: fair point
<Peace-> well puppy is harder for wifi stuff
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: what am i missing here
<Peace-> and kde is a complete desktop then
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: i find it equal personally, but orses for courses an all
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: ive not used any svn stuffs
<eagles0513875> :( ok
<Peace-> mah
<eagles0513875> Peace-: you have any idea what im missing
<faileas> Peace-: prolly cause puppy runs a 2.4 kernel
<Peace-> faileas: maybe
<inSane> ActionParsnip: Avant is only for Gnome >.< what a pitty
<ActionParsnip> inSane: you can install gtk libs and run it
<inSane> so i can run it on kde, too?
<ActionParsnip> inSane: only for gnome doesnt mean a lot as you can install all the gnome deps it needs and run it happily
<ActionParsnip> inSane: sure, depends on your stance on bloat
<Peace-> well i will try kooldock
<Peace-> sadly it's for kde3
<p-f> Xorg's CPU usage goes to 99% when I type fast / hold keys down. Why? How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> !find dock
<ubottu> Found: autodock, autodock-test, cairo-dock, cairo-dock-data, cairo-dock-dev (and 16 others)
<ActionParsnip> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: or you can use: apt-cache search dock | less
<inSane> ActionParsnip: adept is insalling depends automatically, doesnt it?
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: that's nice code
<Peace-> inSane: adept?
<Peace-> kpackagekit you mean
<inSane> Peace: adept package manager... did i say something wrong?
<ActionParsnip> inSane: both apt-get and adept will install deps automagically
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: fixed my issues
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: good lad :)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: quick apt-get build-dep fix
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you love that stuff :D
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: try running a make -j4 to get it to use all 4 cores now that will boggle your mind even make install -j4 to take advantage of the number of cores your rig has
<inSane> ActionParsnip: i have to press my kubuntu-partition at the moment, so i will try that avant-stuff =) looks very fine
<ActionParsnip> inSane: some people like it, some dont
<inSane> ActionParsnip: thanks again!!you teached me more than google could in a few months.
<ActionParsnip> inSane: you'll learn as you use stuff
<GorjX> Quelqu'un du Québec ici?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<GorjX> I have a question about the layout of my keyboard.
<katoda> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<inSane> Hi again
<inSane> one last quetion: i need to install an stable and fast ubuntu-system. wich DE gives me the best performance? is it xfce? or LXDE?
<eagles0513875> Peace-: you still around
<Peace-> ya
<oobe> inSane, that is a matter of opinon no one can answer you and be absolutly correct
<inSane> oobe: youre right, but i would like to hear your opinion
<jussi01> inSane: thats more a question for #kubuntu-offtopic
<inSane> jussi01: ok, thanks, i will try it there
<ActionParsnip> inSane: i'd shoot for LXDE but i'm kinda biased
<p-f> X eats up to 99% cpu when I type fast / hold keys down. What could be causing this?
<ActionParsnip> p-f: are you fully updated
<ActionParsnip> p-f: have you installed video drivers and the like so all your hardware is working fully
<ActionParsnip> p-f: what cpu speed and ram amount do you have?
<p-f> ActionParsnip: I see a bunch of qt4 updates, but that's it
<p-f> ActionParsnip: and I never had that problem before 2-3 days ago (didn't change anything)
<ActionParsnip> p-f: i'd get fully updated before anything at all
<p-f> ActionParsnip: I don't see how updating qt4 would change anything
<ActionParsnip> p-f: its a possibility
<p-f> ActionParsnip: so having an oudated qt4 would magically have made my typing in non-qt4 applications rise cpu usage to 99%?
<ActionParsnip> p-f: better to isolate it out by getting the latest stable release
<ActionParsnip> p-f: one less complication to factor in
<p-f> ActionParsnip: the thing is I've had more breakage than fixage from upgrading so far when it comes to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> p-f: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip> p-f: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> p-f: ok i read a forum and someone said exactly what you said, keyboard input makes xorg go crazy
<ActionParsnip> p-f: there was a link that gave this: http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2009/03/fixing-high-latency-with-kde4-display.html
<ActionParsnip> p-f: see if it helps
<p-f> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll try that
<Mamarok_> ActionParsnip: that is not enabled by default anyway AFAIK
<Mamarok_> not in de 4.2.3 at least
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok_: its not something ive done but the link was on a page describing identical situation, so kinda makes sense
<ActionParsnip> p-f: backup any config files you edit first so you can rollback easily
<p-f> ActionParsnip: that page refers to kde though
<p-f> ActionParsnip: I'm using ion, kded isn't running at all
<ActionParsnip> ion?
<Mamarok_> p-f: you know you are in a KDE support forum though?
<p-f> Mamarok_: I was under the impression that this was a support channel for kubuntu, the linux distribution (which I am using)
<Mamarok_> which uses KDE
<p-f> but KDE is just the top layer
<ActionParsnip> p-f: true, its still the same x server etc
<Mamarok_> p-f: if you are using ion with Qt it's not the same
<ActionParsnip> oh
<p-f> Mamarok_: it still doesn't magically turn my distro into something else
<Mamarok_> p-f: "it" doesn't, you did :) The only thing in comen as the basic Linux layer AFAIK
<Mamarok_> common* even
<p-f> and the versions for every single package but kde4
<ActionParsnip> p-f: maybe its a poor ion config
<Mamarok_> ActionParsnip: ion is a keyboard only shell manager IIRC
 * p-f waves his mouse around
<p-f> guess not
<p-f> :p
<Mamarok_> p-f: it was thought to be, wasn't it?
<p-f> I'll try from another WM, see what happens
<p-f> Mamarok_: well, its main focus is on tiling / keyboard shortcuts
<p-f> Mamarok_: (and depressive/emo main dev, but that's another story)
<Mamarok_> p-f: from what I remember it was supposed to be usable without mouse
<claudio_> hi
<p-f> Mamarok_: yeah I guess it is
<claudio_> how can i make work the webcam with pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> claudio_: it doesnt support webcam afaik
<p-f> claudio_: I'm pretty sure it's not supported
<ActionParsnip> claudio_: what protocol are you wanting to use with webcam
<claudio_> wow
<claudio_> thx
<ActionParsnip> claudio_: if you are using msn, try amsn
<claudio_> do u know another application that supports that?
<claudio_> i use yahoo
<ActionParsnip> i think gyache supports webcam for yahoo, i know it does voice
<p-f> claudio_: GyachE
<p-f> beaten to it again, darn
<Mamarok_> p-f: your WM is too slow ;)
<ActionParsnip> hahahah
 * ActionParsnip is on his XP Pro work lappy ;)
<p-f> ah...all the time I would have saved, had I stayed on XP Pro with winsplit revolution to replace a tiling wm
<ActionParsnip> i'd have missed xp altogether if it wasnt for this thing
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> With Alsa:  is it possible to send sound signals to 2 sound cards (onboard + plugged) or if not is it possible to reverse a input channel to an output channel?
<Matisse> is there a command to list all recognized sound cards?
<reese> hi. i have no sound on the test in system settings->multimedia. most of the sound works, except amarok, though
<p-f> Matisse: there's lspci, but that's for pci only
<reese> it happened after some automatic upgrade
<reese> is there a way to restore it?
<Matisse> p-f, so it won't show onboard stuff?
<Dragnslcr> Matisse- aplay -l
<p-f> Matisse: mine's showing up
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: it will show everything atatched to the pci bus. usbstuff is listed with lsusb
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<gustavonarea> Hello. Since I upgraded to KDE 4.2.3, I can't access my feeds in akregator anymore. The whole kontact crashes a few minutes after I start akregator. Is this a known issue? There's a workaround?
<gustavonarea> Here's the output, just in case http://pastebin.com/m399d8e04 (I've removed the URLs for my feeds: some of them are private and they all used to work anyway)
<tiredbones> I wish to install kdar on distro 8.10, but I use gnome. Could someone point me to instruction to install kdar on my system?
<ActionParsnip> !info kdar
<ubottu> Package kdar does not exist in jaunty
<Pici> tiredbones: Just like you were told in #ubuntu, kdar has not been in the repositories since dapper.  Ubuntu and Kubuntu share the same repos.
<enzi> hi, where can i find the boot file?? i want to add a line, that a prog starts allways when i boot the PC
<Pici> !boot | enzi
<ubottu> enzi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Taggnostr> hello
<tiredbones> Pici, I was not informed on #ubuntu that they share the same repos. In fact I was told to ask the question on this group.
<tiredbones> Pici, Thanks for your time.
<tiredbones> Dose anyone know if kdar will be supported in the future on ubuntu?
<Pici> tiredbones: not likely, it hasn't been in the repositories for nearly 6 releases.
<Pici> It was probably removed for a good reason
<tiredbones> Pici, do you know of any other frontend for dar?
<Pici> tiredbones: backup-manager appears to be the only package that depends on dar, so you could try that.
<nameiner> hi folks, does anybody know if there is a place for scripts that should be run after each resume from suspend to disk?
<tiredbones> Has anyone here tried cedar-backup2 for thier backups to cd or dvds?
<Taggnostr> I dist-upgraded trial (a tool of python-twisted) and it's not working anymore, I asked in the twisted channel and they said me that it is a package bug and I should report it
<Taggnostr> and trial*
<Taggnostr> I can't find it anything in the bug tracker, should I open a new one?
<reese> after some upgrades, i have no sound in amarok, although other apps' sound work. using xine backend, i also have no system sound
<reese> using gstreamer, i get system sound, but still no amarok sound
<reese> anyone had this issue?
<xorvat> привет всем . как можно поменять разрешение экрана? в каких файлах оно хранится ?
<kalorin-> generally speaking it seems like sound under linux is a little behind
<kalorin-> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<enzi> how can i activate my 4th mousebutton for the Dolphine and Opera?
<enzi> forward and backward (4th and 5th)
<GnuBoi> Guys, i have recently installed kubuntu 9.04 in my computer
<GnuBoi> now internet runs only in quassel and kopete
<GnuBoi> but not in konqueror
<GnuBoi> kpackagekit
<GnuBoi> what to do
<Pconfig> GnuBoi: are you surfing behind a proxy?
<GnuBoi> no
<GnuBoi> ads
<GnuBoi> adsl
<Pconfig> what does konqueror show as error message?
<GnuBoi> The requested operation could not be completed
<GnuBoi> Connection to Server Refused
<GnuBoi> only quassel and kopete work
<Pconfig> that's strange, seems like your firewall is blocking the other applications
<GnuBoi> where is firewall
<Pconfig> did konq work when you just installed everything?
<GnuBoi> ok i will check in windows
 * wirechief-bughun is goes to lunch: Gone away for now
<desafinado> can i install " add/remove applications ", like in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj-laptop> desafinado, use the package manager
<desafinado> kpackagekit you mean?
<desafinado> i'm a lil bit confused with that
<BluesKaj-laptop> yes
<BluesKaj-laptop> or synaptic if youstill have it
<desafinado> i have install synaptic but still no "add/remove applications"
<BluesKaj-laptop> I installed adept because the kpaackage kit isn't my cuppa tea
<BluesKaj-laptop> just remove the applications in synaptic
<reese> i'm sudenly getting no system sound with the xine backend. anyone knows why?
<desafinado> you mean like in kubuntu 8. 10?
<BluesKaj-laptop> ot sudo apt-get remove 'applicationfile' in the terminal
<BluesKaj-laptop> or
<Dillizar> hey how is kde 4.2 and kubuntu 9.04 does it work on intel 950 Graphic chipset
<Pici> Dillizar: You may experience some issues with intel chipsets, see the release notes:
<GnuBoi> how to enable mp3,dvd,flash in kubuntu 9.04
<Pici> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<GnuBoi> pici: whole render is slow in my lapto
<Pici> GnuBoi: Install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<GnuBoi> how to install
<GnuBoi> kpackagekit doesn;t work
<Dillizar> Pici, cuz i want to put kubuntu on blue pc150 asus :) it will look good
<GnuBoi> Pici: check this http://pastebin.com/d4462de6e
<Pici> GnuBoi: The firefox package name is firefox-3.0 or firefox-3.1
<Pici> I don't know what the other package is, I'm actually a gnome person <.<
<GnuBoi> pici and how to install restricted extras packagge
<wrinkliez> hey guys.  ive installed wine on kubuntu, and i would like to make it so that when i click browse c:/ drive, it opens up in dolphin to my c drive.  right now it just spits out an error.  do you guys know what command i would put to have dolphin open up at a specific directory?
<Pici> GnuBoi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<GnuBoi> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<GnuBoi> ujjwol@GnuBoi:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<GnuBoi> Reading package lists... Done
<GnuBoi> Building dependency tree
<GnuBoi> Reading state information... Done
<GnuBoi> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<GnuBoi> ujjwol@GnuBoi:~$
<reese> is amarok 2.1 beta 2 in the the experimental repo?
<kstinger> any help, i can't recieved and send webcam in kopete under kubuntu jaunty
<Allydede> where is the image path ?
<JukeBoxHero> hey, what are the kde4 styles you guys got in repos?
<jado> hi, i'm trying to increase my mouse sensitivity ; i've found the 'Advanced Tab' if the panel 'Keyboard and Mouse' to change the acceleration of the mouse but i didn't find something to change the sensitivity
<swatto> Hello all, anyone know an alternate bluetooth application I can use.  WHen I try and send a file with kbluetooth it sends the file and then at a 100% comes up with a obex.link error
<Mamarok_> swatto: both devices know each other?
<swatto> yes I think so
<Pconfig> swatto: you could use 'bluetooth-applet' and file a bug report on kbluetooth
<swatto> ill try sending a file and tell you the exact message I get, two secs
<Mamarok_> swatto: there have been reports of transmission only working in one direction
<swatto> I havent tried sending a file from the phone, i could try that
<Mamarok_> swatto: "yes, I think so" is not enough, are you sure?
<Mamarok_> both devices must see eachother and know eachother
<Mamarok_> know = identify to each other
<swatto> well my phone picks up my computer and accepts the transfer and it starts transferring
<Mamarok_> ok, that side works
<Pconfig> jado: what's wrong with changing the acceleration?
<GnuBoi> isn't there any wiki documentation for enabling mp3,flash,dvd in kubuntu
<Mamarok_> GnuBoi: you need to install the necessary Codecs
<Mamarok_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pconfig> GnuBoi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted
<GnuBoi> Pconfig: wait it is installing firefox after i will reply
<xjjk> Pconfig, GnuBoi: I think it's kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pconfig> xjjk, my bad, you're right :)
<GnuBoi> ujjwol@GnuBoi:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<GnuBoi> Reading package lists... Done
<GnuBoi> Building dependency tree
<GnuBoi> Reading state information... Done
<GnuBoi> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<xjjk> GnuBoi: just wondering, have you enabled the non-free repositories and what not
<GnuBoi> what does that mena
<GnuBoi> i have just installed kubunutu is now installing firefox
<Pconfig> GnuBoi: open kpackagekit, go to settings, click edit software sources, then check multiverse
<swatto> I have managed to send a file to my computer fine, but recieving a file on my phone doesnt work
<refic> gotta install some daily build I guess
<Mamarok_> swatto: then it's a bug, I think there already is one in Launchpad for it, wait...
<Mamarok_> refic: what do you mean?
<swatto> what is launchpad?
<Xcell> my update manager has 4 blocked items..and i cant do anything with it.. how to fix?
<GnuBoi> Pconfig: it is already ticked
<refic> I was just talking to myself.. I'm downloading kubuntu 9.10 daily build
<jado> Pconfig: changing the acceleration is not as changing the sensitivity
<Mamarok_> swatto: Launchpad is the place where X/K/Ubuntu related bugs are reported, it also hosts a lot of other services
<Mamarok_> !Launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Pconfig> GnuBoi, that's odd, does kpackagekit find the package?
<swatto> thankyou mamarok
<Mamarok_> you are welcome, swatto :)
<GnuBoi> apt-get,kpackagekit cannot find find even firefox
<swatto> i love this channel :P
<GnuBoi> aptitude is now working to install firefox
<Mamarok_> swatto: you use Jaunty, right?
<swatto> yep
<Pconfig> jado: you sure this isn't the case on linux either? it feels like it's the same for me when i play with it
<Pconfig> GnuBoi: what does 'sudo apt-get update' do for you?
 * jussi01 waves in Mamarok_'s direction
<GnuBoi> it is now downloading packages
<Mamarok_> swatto: there are seemingly a lot of bugs for kbluetooth in Launchpad, but I think this is the one:
<Mamarok_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/obexpushd/+bug/183658
<GnuBoi> Pconfig: it has done
<GnuBoi> now how to enable mp3
<Pconfig> sudo apt-get update worked?
<swatto> Mamarok: hehe, I was just looking at that - unfortunately mine is the other way around, I cannot send to my phone but I can recieve
<Pconfig> now try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<GnuBoi> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<GnuBoi> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mamarok_> swatto: yes, but I think the problem is the same, for some people it works that way, for others the other way around
<GnuBoi> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<swatto> ahh ok, well ill wait and see what the outcome is mamarok.  I have registered on launchpad anyway
<Mamarok_> swatto: just subscribe to the bug, so you get notified if there are some changes
<Pconfig> GnuBoi: that's very odd:|
<GnuBoi> apt-get install choqok also doesnot work
<GnuBoi> only firefox got installed
<Ahmuck> hi.  i noticed that it appears that kubuntu has replaced a lot of kde apps with odd apps, ie, quassel, dragon player, etc.
<Ahmuck> anybody know the reasoning behind this?
<jussi01> Ahmuck: the old ones were not ported at time of release
<refic> dragon player is something I've been wondering too.. it simply sucks imo
<Ahmuck> jussi01: ok, thx
<Dragnslcr> I believe Quassel was made the default because the KDE4 version of Konversation isn't ready yet
<Ahmuck> so, assuming that they get ported for the next release, will the apps be changing again?
<refic> what's the status of those apps nowadays?
<jussi01> Ahmuck: I guess that depends on the quality and so on.
<Ahmuck> essentially, kde is still stuck at 3.x because of porting
<jussi01> refic: best to go look at the individual home pages of the apps
<refic> yeah, guess so
<jussi01> abyway, to discuss it lets move to #kubuntu-offtopic - any support questions here. :)
<Ahmuck> this kinda puts kde4 in beta mode still, and kubuntu 9.04 in limbo mode
<refic> hehe yeah
<Ahmuck> heh, installing a fresh install of kubuntu 9.04 and not finding the familiar apps is a support question, no ?
<Ahmuck> k, amarok in kubuntu 9.04 is not opening pls streams
<Ahmuck> what changed between kubuntu 8.04.1 and kubuntu 9.04 that causes online radio pls streams not to play
<GnuBoi> Pconfig: ok bye, this(multiverse repo) is not figured out, screen rendering is slow and bad so i think i need to stick with my stable fedora configuration, thanks for your time and reply....
<jussi01> Ahmuck: as far as I remember amarok got upgraded?
<GnuBoi> ok bye
<Unununium> Kubuntu 9.04: How do I use the KDE Display Size & Orientation dialog to configure a multi-head setup?  I can only get the two displays to overlay each other.
<ksal> hi all
<refic> hello
<ksal> i'm on kubuntu jaunty, i've got such a problem, that when I i.e open amarok and play music and then open konqueror or any other browser or application that has some sounds, i can only hear a sound from amarok.
<ksal> and it doesn't matter if i pause music, i still have sound only in amarok as if it is reserved for it.
<ksal> maybe someone knows the answer?
<phh> Unununium: if it's like for nvidia you can drag&drop screens
<Unununium> ATI, actually, using the radeon driver.  Drag&drop does nothing.  All screens have their upper-left corner at (0,0).
<m0r0n> Anyone willing to help me out on uninstalling Ubuntu, or helping me fix something so I don't have to
<Xcell> I have 4 packages stuck in update manager.. how and what should be done?
<ksal> Xcell: run update from terminal
<Xcell> i did..they are still there
<kremsner> hy there
<kremsner> I got a problem with jaunty. Everytime I want to log in the ICEauthority has no writeaccess to my user
<ksal> strange, AFAIK, packagekit isn't yet capable of updates that have dependency packages to install.
<kremsner> so I switch to console and chown it
<kremsner> but after a reboot I have to do it again
<swatto> man im bored.....
<Xcell> well it has 4 kernel updates stuck in it and nothing works as far as installing them..it says (4 blocked packages)
<ksal> did you try 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<Dragnslcr> Xcell- same thing here. I don't think it's a real problem
<Xcell> yes.. and all is fine..i just want to clear the package mngr so it is clear from this
<ksal> so you have to make these updates
<kremsner> I got a problem with jaunty. Everytime I want to log in the ICEauthority has no writeaccess to my user. so I switch to console and chown it. but after a reboot I have to do it again
<ksal> in terminal there shouldn't be problems
<Xcell> i did sudo apt-get update.. its fine there.. i just want the pkg mngr cleaned up
<Unununium> Also, I am having some display corruption issues with the "radeon" driver and would like to use "fglrx" (which works for me in Slackware).  However, my card is no longer supported, so I need an older version of the driver.  Can I get an old package, or do I have to do a manual install?
<tsukasa> hello
<phh> Underliner: check the result of aptitude search fglrx
<Xcell> also.. compiz is installed and the cube only works 2 dtops..i have 4 on the panel but 4 do not show any cube...interesting
<tsukasa> someone can tell me how to run kismet or if it is the same wireshark?
<phh> i think it would give you the old versions too
<Ahmuck> jussi01: sorry, steped away.  yes, as far as i knew, it was upgraded, but i'm unable to get a simple stream i was playing before the upgrade to play
<Ahmuck> is there a way to turn off effects in kde4 ?
<jussi01> Ahmuck: system settings - desktop
<kremsner> I got a problem with jaunty. Everytime I want to log in the ICEauthority has no writeaccess to my user. so I switch to console and chown it. but after a reboot I have to do it again
<kremsner> I got a problem with jaunty. Everytime I want to log in the ICEauthority has no writeaccess to my user. so I switch to console and chown it. but after a reboot I have to do it again
<Peace-> kremsner: it's easy
<Peace-> sudo adduser NAME
<Peace-> sudo adduser NAME admin
<Peace-> create another user with admin stuff
<Peace-> and so you can delete the old file on your .kde
<Tm_T> Peace-: how that has to do with that issue?
<afeijo> where can I edit $PATH to add a new folder?
<kremsner> Peace: y?
<kremsner> need to permanently make iceauthority writeable
<Peace-> then you can try to fix the old stuff
<Peace-> i had that problem and i have deleted  iceautoriryty file
<Peace-> if i remember well
<kremsner> deleted it already
<kremsner> didnt work
<Tm_T> Peace-: one don't need to create new user for that, son
<Peace-> Tm_T: i have fixed in that way.
<Peace-> Tm_T: next time instead of sleep write your solution.
<Tm_T> Peace-: I don't know the solution, but I can tell if one is totally wrong
<Peace-> Tm_T: dude i use linux from 3 years
<Peace-> and that is my experience
<Peace-> if you wanna try well
<Peace-> if not there is not problem is not mine problem
<Peace-> my
<Peace-> kremsner: try this
<afeijo> where can I edit $PATH to add a new folder?
<Tm_T> afeijo: for one user or whole system?
<Peace-> kremsner: create another user and try to fix the other user using the new icefiles
<afeijo> Tm_T: for me its enough :)
<afeijo> Tm_T: I checked .bashrc and didnt find
<Peace-> afeijo: sudo updatedb && locate bashrc | grep $USER
<Tm_T> afeijo: add there then, one way is to add "export PATH=/newpath;PATH" to your .bashrc
<afeijo> oh ok Tm_T thanks
<afeijo> Tm_T:  newpath;PATH or newpath:PATH ?
<Tm_T> afeijo: : that is, my bad
<afeijo> no problem!!
<swatto> hmm thats strange, konversation is not autojoining the two channels I have set, it only joins this one
<swatto> any ideas anyone?
<ghouly> good evening all, i recently upgraded from hardy to jaunty on my laptop, when i rightclick on the battery icon in the taskbar at the bottom right i can select CPU policy : powersave/dynamic/performance.    everytime i switch from dynamic to powersave, the screen is locked, which is annoying, but it's not when i switch from powersave to dynamic, any idea how i can deactivate the screenlock please ?
<ghouly> (locked as in it turns black, and when i move the mouse it asks for password)
<Tm_T> ghouly: have you looked around powersaving settings?
<ghouly> Tm_T there is something "lock screen on resume", i thought this was for hibernate or something, i now deactivated it, and it doesn't ask for a password anymore
<ghouly> but it still turns black for a second
<Tm_T> ghouly: aye, weird still indeed, seems like there gets something triggered in wrong place
<hunter_> help. i will install ubuntu and crunchbang on a falsh disk. i have the image .iso already downloada but i know how i can istall it on my usb.
<hunter_> flash disk,
<Tm_T> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tm_T> hunter_: check that
<hunter_> preapare the usb stick, great, what does it mean? #
<hunter_> formating?
<ghouly> anyway at least i don't have to enter the password all the time, thanks Tm_T  =)
<ghouly> have a nice evening
<swatto> Anyone know a support channel for Konversation - it is not auto-joining to multiple channels
<Tm_T> #konversation ?
<swatto> cheers :)
<hunter_> thanks 4 the links but they are not helpfull
<hunter_> anybody know how to install linux on usb? .iso is already here
<phh> well.. just.. install it.
<phh> (yes it's that simple.)
<hunter_> funny..
<hunter_> great help, thx
<phh> the same way as you would do with a hard drive
<hunter_> somebody smart enough to help me?
<hunter_> nope. but thx
<phh> ....
<smurfslover> hunter_: you mean you don't know what do to with the .iso file
<smurfslover> ?
<hunter_> exact
<phh> ....
<phh> i assume it was meant to be explicit.
<smurfslover> first of all don't extract it
<smurfslover> you need to write it to cd as an image
<hunter_> i am reading the whole day in internet, nothing, everything, every page with some §help" is different to the others and not helpfull
<hunter_> done
<hunter_> on cd, .iso
<smurfslover> then boot your computer from the cd
<hunter_> ok, something else, i habve the crunchbang on the cd as .iso, and i want to install this crunchbang on usb
<swatto> Anyone know how I can make my GUI font bigger and more clearly please - its awfully tiny because of my monitor size
<smurfslover> swatto: systemsettings/appearance/fonts
<swatto> thankyou smurfslover
<little> hunter: Did you burn Ubuntu to CD as an image?
<smurfslover> there's an option to make them all bigger but you can better play with the settings tell you got it the way you want
<hunter_> i can not boot a .iso. can i?
<smurfslover> in a virtual machine
<smurfslover> but not on real hardware
<hunter_> hwo
<hunter_> how
<smurfslover> what operating system do you use now?
<hunter_> ubuntu 8-04 is running, i want to install from the cd, .iso crunchbang, to the usb.. so,
<jussi01> hunter_: you want to install from a usb?
<hunter_> and, if i type this, fdisk /dev/sda, i get this, Die Anzahl der Zylinder für diese Platte ist auf 19457 gesetzt
<smurfslover> hunter_: it is possible but won't be easy
<hunter_> no from cd (.iso crunchbang) to the usb
<smurfslover> better burn the iso to cd, then run the livecd or installcd to install it
<hunter_> how
<hunter_> nero, i know,,
<jussi01> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hunter_> but there must be another way. like this... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/#more-401
<smurfslover> thx jussi01 interesting :)
<hunter_> i already read this, not helpfull
<smurfslover> but he wants to install crunchbang to usb
<hunter_> always error messages
<hunter_> well, i have also ubuntu 9.04 on cd, as .iso
<little> hunter_: How about this page: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<JukeBoxHero> hey, what are the kde4 styles you guys got in repos?
<smurfslover> JukeBoxHero: bespin is there and that's all i need :)
<smurfslover> no qt4 version of kmess in the repo yet?
<hunter_> if i type this, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb i get this, Befehl (m für Hilfe):  then i open the help and see that there is the "n" 4 new parition. but i get kick back to the help menue
<hunter_> it says, it is FAT. how can i change it?
<little> hunter_: Are you comfortable with opening up your computer and disconnecting your hard drive(s)?
<estan> anyone having serious performance regressions with intel graphics in the intrepid->jaunty upgrade? i'm running KDE+qt-copy trunk (so not kubuntu packages), and i haven't recompiled since i did the upgrade (maybe i should do that first and see if it makes a difference). e.g. switching between windows and minimize/maximize has become very slow since the upgrade.
<hunter_> sure. but for which reason?
<Pici> estan: That issue was mentioned in the release notes.
<estan> Pici: looking at the Known Issues for the release, i can't see anything about bad performance with intel graphics, just a note about Qt repaint bugs.
<coutts99> estan: jaunty sucks for intel
<hunter_> i can not start a .iso from cd. or? i mean, if i restart my pc, have the iso inside
<Pici> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<little> hunter_: If you burn the .iso file to a CD as an image, then shut down the computer with the CD in the drive, then disconnect the hard drive(s), then boot with the CD, then insert the USB drive, then it will install to the USB drive.
<estan> coutts99: do you know if there's a way to downgrade to an earlier intel driver version?
<hunter_> sure?#
<estan> Pici: but maybe that's what the note meant, i should check the bug that is linked to..
<coutts99> estan: I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.29 and added the xorg edgers ppa and it kinda fixed it. I'm running karmic now though
<coutts99> estan: search the forums, theres loads of posts about it
<estan> coutts99: alright thanks. do you use UXA?
 * swatto|away is away: Gone away for now
<coutts99> estan: yes, it is fixable, it's just a pain in the arse
<coutts99> estan: IMHO it is a big flaw and should have been fix for jaunty
<estan> coutts99: amen to that ;)
<dylan_> anyone here know anything about getting kde 3.5 in xubuntu 9.04 ?
<coutts99> estan: nearly made me move to another distro
<jussi01> estan: if you look at the release nots it has suggested fixes
<jussi01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<estan> jussi01: ah that's a much better page. i was just looking at the Known Issues section in the release announcement. thanks.
<jussi01> estan: ahh
<dylan_> I installed a package from pearson computing and it installed all the kde 3.5 apps to /opt/kde3/bin, but I am not sure if I run these programs from there if my computer will screw up or not, or do I need to set paths, or envir variables, ??
<estan> coutts99: by "fixable" you mean it's fixable by just enabling UXA? or you need to add the xorg edgers ppa too?
<coutts99> estan: it was a few weeks ago when I tried, I had to upgrade kernel, enable uxa, and the xorg edgers helped
<estan> coutts99: alright.
<dylan_> I found this page    https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty,    but I am not sure where to set the envir variables
<coutts99> estan: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=jaunty+intel
<estan> coutts99: ah thanks.
<coutts99> anyone know how I can retrive a lost password from nickserv? been a while since a irc'd :)
<ubunturos> anyone who has downloaded Kubuntu 9.04 through Bit torrents in the past or current week?
<ubunturos> the torrent simply stalls in KTorrent and appears as if there are *no* seeders :(
<estan> coutts99: just a last question, that guide says that xorg-edgers ppa will bring in 2.6.30-rc5.. is that what you're on now? any instabilities? the guide says that x-updates ppa will give you 2.6.29.
<coutts99> estan: I am on 2.6.30-rc5, but I'm running karmic, no problems at all with 2.6.30 though
<coutts99> estan: you can always tab at the grub menu and boot your previous kernel should the worst happen :)
<coutts99> estan: i'd give 2.6.30 a try if i were you
<estan> coutts99: that's true. *puts on helmet and adds repo*. ;)
<coutts99> estan: good luck!
<estan> i'm just trying to remember if i need any restricted drivers, but i don't think so.. it's all intel.. the 3945 intel wifi isn't restricted is it?
<coutts99> estan: don't think so, grrr restricted drivers for ati is another thing I hate :)
<juacom99> hi, i just download Kubuntu 9.04 64amd, i copy the .iso to a windows machine using samba and then burn a cd. The cd buring finish ok. but when i boot from it and select install kubuntu or select the live i get a I/o Error in severals memory blocks. any idea what may be happening?
<estan> yea.. i never had an ati. i have nvidia on the desktop though and it's been a pain from time to time.
<coutts99> estan: i have ati on my daughters computer and the restricted drivers just will no work, so no 3d accel. It's driving me mad!
<estan> just checked and iwl3945 seems to not be in restricted.. hm hm. could there be something else..
<estan> coutts99: :/
<coutts99> estan: she really wants supertux2 and tuxcart!
<estan> coutts99: aww.
<coutts99> estan: you should be fine, just give it a whirl, you can always remove 2.6.30 if you have problems!
<juacom99> any idea what's happening?? if i boot with a cd with kubuntu 8.10 it boot ok
<coutts99> juacom99: bad cd?
<juacom99> is the 2º time it happend
<juacom99> :S
<juacom99> with 2 diferents cds :S
<coutts99> does the md5 checksum checkout?
<estan> if you ever get it working, depending on your daughter's age, i can really recommend that goo-something game that was released for linux a while ago.
<juacom99> i check the md5sum
<juacom99> and is ok
<coutts99> estan: yeah i've got the demo on my laptop :)
<estan> coutts99: world of goo, that's the name.
<estan> ah.
<coutts99> not showing her until i get the ati working though or i'll not get her off my laptop!
<estan> heh.
<coutts99> juacom99: have you tried it on another machine?
<ubunturos> is anyone currently downloading Kubuntu 9.04 through the torrent file on kubuntu.org ?
<juacom99> nop
<juacom99> ubunturos: i download it from the torrent
<ubunturos> juacom99: apparently, the torrent file is stalling on Ktorrent
<ubunturos> juacom99: as if there are *no* seeders :(
<juacom99> the 64amd have some seeders
<juacom99> from me at last
<coutts99> ubunturos: post the link to torrent and ill try it
<ubunturos> juacom99: hmm, I'm looking for i386
<juacom99> is the kubuntu shipping  page down??
<ubunturos> juacom99: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/jaunty/desktop/kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ubunturos> err, coutts99, ^
<coutts99> ubunturos: link not opening :\
<juacom99> coutts99: is working for me
<ubunturos> coutts99: that's a torrent link, you'll have to copy the link and paste in Ktorrent
<coutts99> hang on :)
<ubunturos> coutts99: the page's here: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<coutts99> oops it is working :)
<coutts99> 585 seeders downloadin at full 10mb
<ubunturos> coutts99: I'll try again
<juacom99> is this web https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ working for you guys?
<coutts99> juacom99: yes it loads
<juacom99> mm i get a certification error :S
<coutts99> cert seems ok to me
<juacom99> maybe is my machine :S
<juacom99> is my firefox
<coutts99> maybe
<juacom99> i try in konkeros and is working
<coutts99> does konqueror work?
<coutts99> ah :)
 * swatto is back.
<timo> hi there, I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, but when I try to boot it, it says "Error 15: file not found."   What do I do?
<ubunturos> argh! for reasons unknown, I'm unable to download
<coutts99> timo: iv seen that before, i *think* i re-ran grub install to fix it
<coutts99> timo: try searching the forums
<timo> ok thanks I will
<HfX> cool. bin grade in ner live session auf 9.04 und muss sagen, fühlt sich schneller an als 8.10 bei mir auf der kiste!
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<HfX> ups
<HfX> sorry
<HfX> just wanted to say I am in a live session from cd on hp 6735b notebook. wlan works and the feeling of the system is very fast! - nice 9.04
<SteBo> Hi! There is an announcment about KDE 4.3 Beta 1 packages for Jaunty on Kubuntu.org, but when I add the repository, no upgrade is offered.
<SteBo> HfX: So install it! :-)
<coutts99> SteBo: I'm on 4.3 (well my work machine is, don;t work at home though) and it is brilliant :) I'm using karmic though!
<HfX> SteBo: need my system for work running vmwares with windows. will have to find time to insert a new drive and then install so having a full immediately fallback. but I surely will do it.
<SteBo> HfX: Great. :-) Maybe you could use the Linux version of VMWare at one point.
<SteBo> coutts99: Nice to hear. :-) But I still wonder about that announcement and where the Jaunty packages are.
<HfX> SteBo: I am. I ran 8.04 and xp in vm but need that on a daily basis so no option to make experiments. that's what I ment
<SteBo> HfX: Ah, ok.
<stodge> Is rekonq available for kubuntu?
<estan> coutts99: the guide worked fine, perforance is snappier than ever now. thx!
<estan> *performance.
<coutts99> estan: good news! IMO jaunty should never have been released until this was ironed out, once I get the chance i'm changing distro again, maybe back to gentoo, or possibly sabayon
<estan> coutts99: yea, i've been eyeballing arch. tried it on my dads laptop briefly. but i just don't have time to fiddle with changing distro right now.
<coutts99> estan: same here, busy busy busy :)
<estan> coutts99: just about to start gsoc, so don't want to wreak havoc on my laptop ;)
 * estan back to homework with that trouble out of the way. bbl.
 * coutts99 is off to watch the footy, ha'way the lads!
<Virk> hi everyone
<ubunturos> !hi | Virk
<ubottu> Virk: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Virk> I just saw the announcement on the kubuntu homepage that kde4.3 beta 1 is now in the experimental repos
<Virk> however, it seems that it is not :) No packeges to update here ...
<SteBo> Virk: It seems the packages aren't really there...
 * SteBo wonders about this too.
<Virk> yeah, I thought so too, maybe the announcement is placed a bit too early?
<SteBo> Virk: Looks like someone pressed a "publish" button a bit too early, yeah.
<Virk> iic, it'll be for this week they said
<mark____> The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV) ......... does any1 know what this means?
<SteBo> mark____: Your desktop shell (the plasma process) crashed.
<mark____> oh ok
<SteBo> Virk: What does iic mean?
<Virk> in every case
<Virk> lol
<Virk> haha, bad translation of a dutch abbreviation, which I thought was english as well :p
<SteBo> lol :-) good thing, I asked. ;-)
<SteBo> bye
<not_guilty> hey all
<canen> anyone having stablility issues with kmail?
<canen> i've actually had to switch to thunderbird :(
<canen> again
<Pollywog> is kgpg in Jaunty broken?  all of a sudden it will not encrypt files
<Pollywog> but I can encrypt on the command line
<Pollywog> I should have stuck with KDE 3.5.x a little longer
<ralmar> Hey guys Im having a really weird problem with Ekiga Softphone (voip application). Everytime I open it up and start a call the network resource monitor in the system monitor says that i start uploading like crazy (550+ KB/s), when I only have roughly 30 KB/s (max connection upload speed). And during this time of massive upload, my call does not get disconnected in the sense that the time keeps on running, but i lose audio on the call, it actually does stop
<ralmar> and if i open firefox i cant go to any website, not even google.com will load. However when I close ekiga, the crazy uploading stops and i can browse the web again. What could this be? Thanks
<picasso_> problem connecting with vpnc resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink,
<picasso_> anybody has a fix for that, I cannot access my vpn'd sites (internal work network)
<joe_> Dthacker...in Omaha?
 * wirechief back.
<robin0800> can't connect to wireless network in kubuntu (karmic) ubuntu (Karmic) works fine
<Eismann> robin0800: it is an alpha version, is normal that it fails
<zoiss> hi guys i got a problem with my kubuntu paketmanager. i tried to add a software source to install the new kde version and i only added the url ...and forgot the "deb" and the "jaunty main". since that the installer is damaged and it shows errors messegas in the update tab
<zoiss> like "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<zoiss> does anyone how to fix that?
<zoiss> KPackageKit
<JontheEchidna> can you go back to the software sources editor, or will it not let you do that?
<zoiss> i can, yes
<JontheEchidna> does it show the incorrect line?
<zoiss> one moment pls
<JontheEchidna> if not, you can run "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and fix the line from a text editor
<zoiss> ah there it is
<zoiss> still not fixed
<zoiss> shouldnt it ask for a password JontheEchidna ?
<zoiss> oh i forgot to delete a further line ...now its working again
<zoiss> thank you very much
<JontheEchidna> :)
<zoiss> did kdesudo already save password for my home account'?
<lovre> does anyone know a channel i can ask about signal processing, DSP, analog to digital converters etc?
<robinr> try http://searchirc.com/
 * desu is on kde 4.3 beta1
<desu> it's kinda nice, 'cept for the occasional quirks (which are to be expected from a beta)
<xjjk> desu: how stable is it
<desu> quite stable...
<desu> working fine till now...
<xjjk> brings up another question... is KDE 4.2.3 going to be available in jaunty-backports
<desu> 'cept, one of the icons doesn't show up >_>
<desu> 4.2.3 is already available for jaunty, iirc...
<xjjk> as a PPA
<xjjk> not in the main repositories
<desu> xjjk: you mean like this one: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 ?
<xjjk> desu: not in A PPA...
<lovre> robinr: ty
<desu> xjjk: you mean in the main repositories?
<desu> i have no idea...
<xjjk> desu: yes, if it was going to be in the main repositories it'd be available in jaunty-backports or jaunty-updates
<xjjk> since 4.2.3 is only bugfixes
<maco> where can i enable horizontal scrolling in kubuntu?
<lovre> i have this odd panel behaviour, i configure it to stay below all windows, but it still appears on top of everything when i get to left screen edge with my mouse. I want it to allways stay below, but that doesnt seem to configurable. any cure?
<rmrfslash> Anyone usin KDE 4.3b1?
<morice-net> please, I would like to add two things to pass from one desk to another : *first, when the cursor pass through the border of the desk *then, when you press ctrl + alt + -> or ctrl + alt + <- (like on ubuntu)
<xjjk> morice-net: you need to set keybindings for that
<morice-net> I have two lines of two desks (so 4 desks)... could someone help me ?
<morice-net> xjjk: how can i do that ?
<xjjk> morice-net: go into system settings, and then Keyboard & Mouse
<xjjk> then Global Keyboard Shortcuts, then select the KWin component
<xjjk> set a key binding for "Switch to Next Desktop" and "Switch to Previous Desktop"
<morice-net> xjjk: thank you, the second is running really good :)
<xjjk> morice-net: great
<xjjk> morice-net: I've been meaning to file a bug with kde.org or kubuntu to make this default
<xjjk> it used to be in KDE 3.5
<morice-net> xjjk: ok... the default is good too : ctrl + f1 (or f2 f3 ...)
<xjjk> morice-net: that's only for numbered desktops, not next/previous
<morice-net> yes
<morice-net> xjjk: and for the mouse ?
<xjjk> morice-net: what about the mouse
<morice-net> xjjk: change the desktop when the cursor pass through the border of the desk
<morice-net> Another thing, I don't want to see things that are not on the active desktop bottom
<morice-net> (between the KMenu and desks shower)
<jamesjedimaster> over the background, use the scroll down/up
<morice-net> jamesjedimaster: that's not what i need
<morice-net> jamesjedimaster: but thznk you !
<morice-net> s/thznk/thank
<xjjk> morice-net: all of that is configurable...
<morice-net> xjjk: that's what I would like to know how
<xjjk> morice-net: hrm, not sure about moving to the next desktop
<desu> rmrfslash: i am
<desu> and it's running great
<desu> <3
<xjjk> morice-net: you can set the settings for the task switching applet, somewhere
<xjjk> not sure where
<morice-net> xjjk: ok, i'll look at that
<xjjk> morice-net: ah, click teh cashew
<xjjk> then right click on the task manager, task manager settings
<xjjk> there's a checkbox there for show only from the current desktop
<morice-net> xjjk: ok, good
<rmrfslash> desu: cool. production ready?
<navetz_> hey guys, my digital camera takes about 60MB for a 45 second video, it is a mpg, is there anyway to convert this to something smaller without losing to much quality?
<morice-net> xjjk: it's running good... thank you ! <3
<desu> rmrfslash: not very, but sorta, yeah... there are a few quirks... like windows keep resizing (as in, ONLY the image of the window painted on the screen) randomly and some icons are missing...
<desu> other than that, it's okay...
<rmrfslash> desu: I might wait for a rc
<desu> lol
<rmrfslash> desu: I mean, sometimes I feel like kde 4.2.3 is still beta.... I can only imagine what is considered "beta"
<desu> kde 4 itself is still in beta
<rmrfslash> desu: they're marketing it as production
<desu> microsoft has marketed windows as "production" for quite a long time, and nobody complained :P
<morice-net> oxygen is really beautiful... I'm happy to be on KUbuntu !
<Sevenhill> hi what is the channel for (k)ubuntu-devel ?
<ign0ramus> yoyoyo
<ign0ramus> Sevenhill, lol.  #kubuntu-devel
<Sevenhill> ign0ramus: no i mean #ubuntu+1
<Sevenhill> but i found it :)
<ign0ramus> Sevenhill, ok. congrats :)
<wizardslovak> so i just unstalled wine and i want to run traktor pro on it
<wizardslovak> i did install it but when i want to run it it doesnt
<donald_> say i wanted to install an mmo. how would i do so?
<ign0ramus> wizardslovak, that app doesn't work with wine.  yet... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14789&iTestingId=34548
<ign0ramus> donald_, i would google "ubuntu" "wine" "name_of_game"
<ign0ramus> donald_, unless you want to install a native linux game... in which case, see here: http://www.linuxgames.com/
<wizardslovak> damn
<wizardslovak> so is there other software (linux native) i can use for DJ?
<ign0ramus> wizardslovak, let me see...
<wizardslovak> ;)
<ign0ramus> wizardslovak, maybe http://www.mixxx.org/ ??
<wizardslovak> rewiesz arent good tho
<Zorael> How do I browse Quassel's logs? They seem to be stored in an sqlite database, and I sort of want to save a conversation I have logged to a file.
<ign0ramus> wizardslovak, i've never used any dj software for linux... search around... mixxx is constantly being updated and bugfixed... worth trying out, no?
<wizardslovak> ign0ramus: well good point , ill try it lol problem is i got free traktor pro and i cant use it lolz
<donald_> nah im looking to install flyff
<ign0ramus> Zorael, can you use python to dump logs?
<ign0ramus> Zorael, or even more suitable for you, can you set quassel to keep plain-text logs in a user-defined location?
<ign0ramus> donald_, not an option right now :( http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3253
<Virk> hi
<Zorael> ign0ramus: I don't have the python knowhow, and quassel insofar seems to be very plain with little in terms of configuration
<ign0ramus> Zorael, that's why i use Konversation :)
<Virk> I just tried upgrading to kde4.3 with the experimental ppa
<donald_> thats what im seeing
<ign0ramus> Zorael, but you should be able to open up those sqlite logs
<ign0ramus> Zorael, try here: http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/wiki/1/Quassel_Logging
<Virk> now kdebase-runtime is broken and I don't feel lijke uninstalling everything and then installing it back again
<Zorael> ign0ramus: That looks like just what I need, cheers. And yeah, once I have those logs extracted maybe then's a good time to switch back to Konversation :3
<dabbler> Virk:  I am downloding 4.2.3 as we speak  :(
<ign0ramus> Zorael, np. you should check out the kde4 port of konversation if youre interested... its on their site under 'svn'  ;)
<ign0ramus> dabbler, no, 4.2.3 is ok... 4.3 is not ready
<Zorael> ign0ramus: I think I have it on one of the ppas I use; 1.1.75+svn965785-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<dabbler> great :)
<Zorael> ign0ramus: two of them even, likely kubuntu-experimentals and kubuntu-ppa/experimental or /updates
<Virk> there's something wrong with there 4.3 packages I guess
<ign0ramus> Zorael, could be.... if not, you can get it direct here: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/SVN
<Zorael> ign0ramus: all right, thanks, will do¨
<Zorael> ~*
<Virk> installing kde-runtime-data complains about wanting to overwrite a file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kstyle/themes/oxygen.themerc', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<Zorael> Virk: Yeah, I had to install that one with --force-overwrite
<rmrfslash> when the heck will a new fglrx com out?
<rmrfslash> Jaunty has been out for-frickin'-ever
<Zorael> ign0ramus: The dump script did the trick, many thanks. :3
<ign0ramus> Zorael, np man.  how i dislike quassel!
<Virk> Zorael: where do I put this forece overwrite? neither apt-get or aptitude recognise it..
<Zorael> Virk: dpkg -i --force-overwrite <deb>
<desu> ooo seems like i'm not the only one getting problems installing 4.3
<Virk> Zorael: thanks
<Zorael> Virk: The .deb itself should be in your /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Virk> jep, figured that out :)
<Zorael> :>
<ign0ramus> desu, as i'm sure you know, 4.3 should be used for testing/developing only at this stage
 * desu knows :3
<desu> but it's pretty nice ^__^
<white_pelican> where do I get help with kde 4.3 beta 1 for Jaunty?
<desu> 'cept for the problem with some icons :/
<desu> white_pelican: here, i suppose
<ign0ramus> desu, everyone's been saying that... even with the default oxygen ones O_o
 * desu nods
<white_pelican> I just tried to upgrade from 4.2.3 to 4.3 beta 1
<white_pelican> in Jaunty
<white_pelican> I added the required repository to sources.list
<white_pelican> then did apt-get update
<desu> speaking of which, time to update the topic, maybe...?
<white_pelican> the dist-upgrade
<desu> "For KDE 4.3 repositories: Patience, we are working on it, check http://www.kubuntu.org for announcements"
<white_pelican> I was in the middle of the upgrade and it bombed
<desu> white_pelican: conflicting files?
<white_pelican> yes desu
<drbobb> hello, anyone tried the kde4.3 beta1? how's the experience?
<white_pelican> we were just duscussing that
<desu> white_pelican: for each package that conflicts, do `dpkg -i --force-overwrite <package>' and then do `apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade'... lather, rinse and repeat until there are no conflicts
<white_pelican> lol
<drbobb> aww I'm late then. What's the exec summary?
<Virk> jep, just finished that myself :)
<desu> drbobb: <3, 'cept for some icons...
<drbobb> whassa matter with the icons?
<Zorael> Small note, aptitude is better at resolving dependencies, so while it can't handle the --force-overwriting, it *can* do a better job than apt at getting mutual dependencies fixed without having to apt-get install -f over and over again
<desu> _some_ icons show up as the "?" icons
<Virk> I also had a conflict in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
 * Zorael loves then new krunner
<drbobb> oh, and does that depend on the icon theme?
<Virk> Zorael: I tried aptitude, but it said that there were more issues than it can handle
<mathieu___> hi
<ign0ramus> haha! 2.6.30-rc6 came out today :)
<NamShub> i have problems connecting to my wireless network: the network widget crashes plasma anyone aware of a workaround?
<sere> can someone help...i made a script to encode a movie with mencoder w/ rox but i would like the output the be the sources name ....any ideas?
<Zorael> Virk: ouch. :3
<Zorael> Virk: It can't fix the overwriting part, you have to do that yourself
<ign0ramus> NamShub, install wicd?
<NamShub> ign0ramus: just upgraded to jaunty, it worked before but ill try this
<SteBo> Hey, what's up with the latetest announcement on kubuntu.org? Any news on the KDE 4.3 Beta 1 packages?
<ign0ramus> NamShub, it's not exactly a 'fix', but people are constantly having problems with network manager and the widget... wicd seems to 'just work' for most
<SteBo> They do not seem to be in the given repository.
<Unksi> SteBo: theres a repo mentioned at the website
<wizardslovak> will virtualdj run on wine?
<Zorael> SteBo: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<white_pelican> ty desu crisis averted for now
<white_pelican> it's resumed
<Zorael> um, wrong one
<desu> <3
<sere> anyone have any scripting knowledge
<desu> sere: i do
<SteBo> Unksi: When I add it to my sources.list and do an sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade no updated packages are offered.
<Zorael> SteBo: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<desu> sere: but please state your entire question, so that others may also be able to help you
<Unksi> yeah that latter one is right
<sere> desu i made a script to encode a movie with mencoder w/ rox but i would like the output the be the sources name ....any ideas?
<kaddi> evening :)
<wizardslovak> damn my audo doesnt work
<sere> desu: im sure its not the hard just not sure how to :/
<wizardslovak> with amarok
<wizardslovak> is there command to upgade driver?
<desu> "output to be the sources name"... can you elaborate a bit?
<white_pelican> I spoke too soon, Desu
<sere> desu: sure ill paste it
<white_pelican> there are more errors than I can shake a stick at
<desu> white_pelican: lol, lather, rinse and repeat
<ign0ramus> wizardslovak, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/67045
<Virk> ok guys, works like a charm here :)
<SteBo> ah, alright, they fixed the sources.list line.
<SteBo> a few hours ago it was different. With the corrected line, I see the fresh packages. :-)
 * SteBo is happy.
<sere> desu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175232/ ...this encodes a video to movie.mpg i would like it to encode it to the sources file name
<sere> desu: or possible enode to to movie1.mpg, movie2.mpg so i could enode multiple movies at once
<wizardslovak> problem is if i wantch movies audio works
<desu> sere: are you only going to pass input files as parameters?
<desu> or are you going to pass some other params to mencoder?
<sere> desu: sorry not sure what you mean...not good that this stuff :/
<desu> sere: are you going to pass special parameters to mencoder?
<sere> desu: just whats in the script thats it
<desu> hmm...
<desu> then you can easily do a for x in $@ or something
<Virk> that separate dashboard is awesome :)
<sere> desu:  do u mean like -output "$@"
<desu> sere: no, i mean, for x in $@; do foo -o $i.foo $i; done
<desu> where "foo" is your command
<desu> without the -o /media/d/movie.mpg "$@"
<sere> hmm
<bruce_> hell is anyoneout there. I've never used one of these things before
<sere> desu, like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/175240/
<desu> bruce_: no... we're all in heaven :P
<desu> sere: uh... no.
<bruce_> does anyone know why kate keeps crashing?
<sere> desu: :/ sorry not quite sure how to put it all together
<desu> sere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175243/
<desu> sere: output will be saved to <inputfile>.done
<sere> desu. thank you very much....is this called scripting .. i would like to learn more
<white_pelican> thanks to my impatience, looks like I broke kde 4 on my machine
<white_pelican> oh well live and learn
<desu> sere: you might wanna try #bash :)
<desu> white_pelican: O_o
<desu> broke?
<desu> what exactly do you mean?
<white_pelican> there are errors out the wazoo
<bruce_> white pelican I broke ubuntu studio so bad I had to reinstall it.
<sere> desu: cool ill do some studying later..thanks again
<wizardslovak> ok now my audio doesnt work at alll
<desu> white_pelican: what errors are you getting, exactly?
<desu> white_pelican: still conflicts?
<white_pelican> yes
<white_pelican> conflicts on top of conflicts
<sere> desu: ./new: line 9: syntax error: unexpected end of file...im afraid it didnt work :/
<white_pelican> perhaps I was too impatient or it should have been fully tested before being placed on the web site as available
<desu> sere: add a "done" at the end
<desu> white_pelican: both :P
<desu> white_pelican: lather, rinse, repeat
<desu> white_pelican: dpkg -i --force-overwrite <package>
<desu> white_pelican: that's how i got mine working :P
<white_pelican> how long did it take you?
<sere> desu : -o "$x".done $x done...still gives me same error
<desu> ....
<desu> sere: ;done
<desu> white_pelican: ~5-10 minutes
<desu> sere:  -o "$x".done $x; done
<white_pelican> ok I will keep trying
<sere> desu: i love u
<sere> desu: ty :)
<desu> sere: you're welcome :)
<desu> white_pelican: good luck~~!
<white_pelican> I might just have to reinstall everything
<white_pelican> unless there is an easy way to uninstall kde 4
<Zorael> white_pelican: I could give it a try over a vnc session, if we could somehow set one up
<bruce_> white pelican do you know how to install kde from the command line?
<white_pelican> no bruce_ I don't
<desu> white_pelican: D:
<[mors]> hello, I upgraded to kernel 2.6.28 and now kde is always using the xtreme pwersave profile, because I have my laptop baterry off, but also my ac power cable. Strangelly, the battery tray icon is telling my that my ac power cable is plugged off, hence xtreme powersave.
<desu> white_pelican: paste errors on rafb.net/paste, please?
<white_pelican> ok let me compile a list
<bruce_> ok, you could try using kpackagekit to uninstall and reinstall kubuntu-desktop. that might help. I have kubuntu and I installed Gnome into it. I didn't install ubuntu into kubuntu I installed Gnome into kubuntu.
<silentstri16> is it possible to take a databse backup file from windows MySql and put it on the kubuntu MySql?
<bruce_> Try using kpackagekit to uninstall kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings and then reinstall them without rebooting your computer.
<white_pelican> desu, it's OK now
<white_pelican> I followed your instructions
<white_pelican> what a PITA
<desu> lol
<desu> but 4.3 is <3
#kubuntu 2009-05-19
<bruce_> what does PITA mean?
<white_pelican> Pain In The A$$
<bruce_> oh
<Virk> bruce_: you know, like kebab
<bruce_> whats a kebab?
<Virk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kebab (northern african food, often called pita)
<bruce_> oh yes I know about that
<justyup> pita bread?
<bruce_> yes, it's sold in stores here
<Virk> silly joke :p
<bruce_> ok, so does anyone know why kate and kpackagekit crash when I exet them? Is it a bug??
<bruce_> exit
<Shadoze> Does anyone know how to install the new openoffice in kubuntu jaunty, just when i try i gives me blocked updates for openoffice 3.1
<ralmar> Hey guys, I have a little concern. The only network-related app that I am running right now (apart from this irc client) is the Deluge bittorrent client. According to Deluge I am uploading at about 2.6 KB/s, but if I open the System Monitor, and go to the Resource tab, it says I am uploading at about between 7.7 and 16 KB/s (it fluctuates quite a bit). Why could this be? Could there be a nasty app or tro
<ralmar> jan that is running and uploading files? Thanks
<sere> anyone know a name of a good ftp server ...im trying to transfer files to my pda via wireless
<Mist_> hmm.. seems  amarok mess upp /dev/dsp etc. and now sound stopped working in firefox youtube videos etc. Hmm or even all sound .
<invite> hmmm dunno if it's the right place to ask but I'm under kubuntu after all
<invite> My wlan switch is almost dead
<invite> so i bought an usb key to replace it
<invite> but I can't connect as long as the wlan adapter (an intel one using iwl3945)
<invite> is turned off !
<invite> to resume : I bought the usb adapter but can't use it as long as the builtin wlan switch is off!
<invite> dmesg shows Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<Mist_> hmm.. so when system tells sound device doesnt work after closing amarok and switching to side speakers.. only  option is to reboot or restart process in 9.04?
<Mist_> (why does the sound always have to work this crappy for in GNU/Linux =/ )
<alexshenoy> okay anybody running jaunty having problems installing the 4.3 beta
<JontheEchidna> problems? Of what nature?
<alexshenoy> like it wont install
<alexshenoy> ill pastebin it
<JontheEchidna> that would be useful :)
<alexshenoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175267/
<alexshenoy> today has been a killer and im kinda running short on patience
<alexshenoy> :-/ not good, i know, but its just getting annoying
<JontheEchidna> oops, forgot to push that fix to the PPA...
<JontheEchidna> in the meantime
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa6_all.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
<ralmar> Anyone know how I can see what process is making a certain connection. I know the local and remote ports and the remote ip.thanks
<alexshenoy> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175270/ still having problems :-(
<JontheEchidna> alexshenoy: ok, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now
<JontheEchidna> that should hopefully correct itself now
<alexshenoy> okay. looks to be working. thanks man. really appreciate it
<yaris123456789> hey guys i need to get and install PyKDE 3 and PyQt 3 + KDE libs. can someone help ?
<alexshenoy> nope
<JontheEchidna> alexshenoy: I believe python-kde3 and python-qt3 are the packages you want
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> yaris123456789: ^
<JontheEchidna> sorry about that alex
<alexshenoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175272/
<JontheEchidna> anyway, I uploaded the fix for that kdebase-runtime-data bug. Once that builds nobody should run in to that particular problem again
 * JontheEchidna looks at the new one
<JontheEchidna> alexshenoy: similar solution, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite name_of_all_the_debs_go_here
<yaris123456789> btw, what is X display? how do i know if i need to install xvfb
<JontheEchidna> hmm, but why is it doing that? ksysguard is already a replacement for kdebase-workspace-bin from KDE 4.2...
<JontheEchidna> quite puzziling
<JontheEchidna> *puzzling
<JontheEchidna> oh, I modified the replaces version for the ksysguardd package, not the ksysguard one, silly me :/
<JontheEchidna> alexshenoy: by the way, would you mind pasting the whole log? The one you pasted only had the actual error for the ksysguard deb
<alexshenoy> from the last error?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, from the last error. Several packages failed to install but the only actual error that I can see is from ksysguard
<JontheEchidna> the errors appear in the log as they occur, then dpkg reports all packages that failed at the end
<alexshenoy> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175277/
<JontheEchidna> great, thanks
<alexshenoy> no problem
<alexshenoy> thanks
<sere> whats a good ftp server /w a gui
<desu> sere: server with a gui?
<desu> O_o
<desu> o_O
<desu> lol...
<desu> hmm... there might be one... but none that i'm aware of :/
<Zorael> serv-u flashbacks from ~97. :3
<ActionParsnip> sere: proftpd will lock users to their home directorys if you like, its simple to setup
<ActionParsnip> sere: no need for a silly gui which isnt really advised on a server
<ActionParsnip> sere: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<ActionParsnip> sere: this is a better guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<sere> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> sere: np, its easy stuff dude. no need for a gui, plus you can configure it via ssh
<robin0800> Temp? fix foe wpa bug Launchpad bug 378145 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma widget networkmanager couldn't connect wpa"
<ubuntu> ola
<ubuntu> quero saber agumas coisas ?
<desu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pici> !br | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> deixa eu falar a minha lingua por favor porque tenho que falar sua ?
<Taggnostr> hello
<ActionParsnip> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Taggnostr> I dist-upgraded and I'm having several issues with kde4
<Taggnostr> for example I can't resize any window
<ActionParsnip> Taggnostr: does it happen with all users
<Taggnostr> I only have one user
<ActionParsnip> Taggnostr: make another
<ActionParsnip> Taggnostr: you can have multiple users on one computer
<Taggnostr> I can toggle the fullscreen, but when I try to drag a corner or a side it just doesn't work
<Taggnostr> ActionParsnip, I know, can I create one, try it and then deleted it without logging off from here?
<ActionParsnip> Taggnostr: i dont think so, you'll have to log off then log on as the new user
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Taggnostr> and also, what is that button on the top-left of the windows, in the titlebar?
<Taggnostr> is there some page that summarizes the changes introduces by kde4?
<ActionParsnip> !changes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changes
<younix> kde 4.3 beta 1 is avialable
<younix> Unpacking replacement kdebase-runtime-data ...
<younix> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa7_all.deb (--unpack):
<younix>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/kstyle/themes/oxygen.themerc', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<younix> it gives me that error :S
<ActionParsnip> younix: you could force the deb install which will overwrite the identical file with the one in the package
<younix> how do i do that?
<younix> i have already try apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> younix: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa7_all.deb
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> I'm having the same problem, lol
<ActionParsnip> can you submit a bug for the file overwrite issue
<XVampireX> Damn it's called dependency hell :D
<XVampireX> brb
<ActionParsnip> There is a reason its beta btw, its going to be buggy and crash a lot
<desu> ooo fix has been released :D
<sere> hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi sere
<desu> hi sere~~~~~~~
<sere> anyone have any knowledge with proftpd i keep getting a 530 login incorrect and not sure y i think im intering in everything right
<sere> desu. im loving that script :)
<desu> there's a slight problem with that script :P
<desu> it'll break for all files with have spaces or some other special characters in the name...
<desu> so, replace $x with "$x" everywhere
<sere> 10/4 ty ")
<desu> sorry, didn't think of special characters earlier
<sere> no worries im happy its just working
<sere> as soon as i get proftp to work i can transfer movies to my ipaq :)
<tsukasa__> hello how i know the vertion of my desktop
<Dragnslcr> tsukasa__- Version of Kubuntu? Of KDE?
<tsukasa__> Dragnslcr: i have  kubuntu 9.0.4
<Dragnslcr> Okay, so what are you looking for?
<tsukasa__> but ithis kde have to much bugs
<tsukasa__> must of things are graphic
<tsukasa__> so a friend tell me thatt change the kde to a previus ver
<tsukasa__> but how  i can do that?
<Dragnslcr> Check Help -> About in most KDE programs
<Dragnslcr> (K Menu -> Help is a good one to check)
<tsukasa__> Versión 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2)
<Dragnslcr> Yup, that's the one that comes with Kubuntu 9.04
<tsukasa__> how i change to a  one more stable
<tsukasa__> cause this one have a lot of bugs
<Dragnslcr> You can try installing 4.2.3
<Dragnslcr> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<AlexZion> yeah , probably is much better.... I'm using it and it looks to be more stable...
<tsukasa__> i just use the sofftware package
<tsukasa__> or there is any comand line  tto installed?
<Taggnostr> is there a way to set a gradient as background on kde4?
<Taggnostr> there's only image, slideshow and color. if I select color I can specify only one single color
<tsukasa__> in the update software dont appear the update for he desktop
<suci> mmm
<Dragnslcr> tsukasa__- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<tsukasa__> :S i screw the kpackagekit
<tsukasa__> i get an error now that say you must rebuild the package cahe list this must be do it auto by <<backend>>
<tsukasa__> Package cache could not be opened
<tsukasa> how i fix the package sofware kit the cachelist
<katie> hi all
<katie> silly question: what does system/preferences/sound mean in jaunty?
<Dragnslcr> No clue
<Foor> Ok KDE People im a huge gnome fan but i have to say this new kubuntu is one hell of a neat desktop
<katie> oh man it is
<user_> hello
<user_> can i get support here for 8.04? i would like someone to spend 5 min with me regarding tquid
<user_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<user_> hello?
<user_> can someone moderator tell me what i can do to get someone to assit?
<Pici> user_: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu as well, seeing as #kubuntu is not very active tonight.
<Dragnslcr> First step is usually to ask a question
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I was about to say that there aren't many people around right now
<user_> ah ok
<user_> QUESTION:  I have set up the squid proxy server, and get an error. conf file has only 2 lines in it...
<user_> i get error bungled squid.conf line 3 http_access deny all  however this is not even in the conf file. in conf file  is LINE 1 http_port 8888 LINE 2 visible_hostname squ. These are the only 2 lines in file.
<user_> file located at /etc/squid/squid.conf
<wizardslovak> can i install .jar on kubuntu??
<Dragnslcr> I don't think .jar files install
<Dragnslcr> I thought they just ran through Java
<wizardslovak> how to install java tho?
<jkells> Hi, is the network management applet that comes with kubuntu provided by kubuntu or is it from kde upstream?
<jkells> I just switched to an svn build of kde and there doesn't seam to be any way of configuring a wireless network
<jkells> Looks like there is a network-manager applet in playground but not in kde itself
<Dragnslcr> !java | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<wizardslovak> i got java but i still wont be able to install .jar
<Dragnslcr> If you right-click the .jar and go to Open With, one of the options should be for a Java runtime
<navetz_> guys my digital camera records videos that are extreamly large, is there a way i can make them smaller without losing to much quality?
<Dragnslcr> navetz_- sure, but I can't think of the name of a program offhand. Google could probably give you names if you search for something like "kde video editor"
<navetz_> Dragnslcr:okay thanks
<Dragnslcr> navetz_- I just did a quick search of the package list, and I know kdenlive is one I've heard of
<fornix> i installed kubuntu-desktop on to of ubuntu and now i have kde and gnome both. I have logged into kde. The compiz effects don't seem to work. is compiz compatible with kde or do i have to stay with kwin. or does kwin support compiz like effects. I want the cube feature.
<navetz_> Dragnslcr: yea i found it, I am installing now thanks :D
<Dragnslcr> fornix- KDE4 does its own compositing, so you don't normally need compiz
<dyn0myt3> i m new, but if u have compiz you also need qt and designer, from what  i have read
<fornix> Dragnslcr: so how do i enable the features like desktop cube and fire while minimizing, etc
<Dragnslcr> dyn0myt3- sorry, that doesn't make much sense. Compiz and Qt have little to do with each other
<dyn0myt3> hm
<Dragnslcr> fornix- System Settings -> Desktop has the advanced effects
<Dragnslcr> fornix- unfortunately, kwin doesn't have the burn effect yet
<fornix> Dragnslcr: does it have wobbly windows?
<Dragnslcr> fornix- yup
<fornix> oh cool. found it under System Settings -> Desktop -> All effects
<Dragnslcr> There's some pretty neat stuff in there
<Dragnslcr> I do miss my blue burn though
<wizardslovak> i got problem with wine
<wizardslovak> i cant browse c drive
<fornix> Dragnslcr: thanks for the help. i got my much awaited desktop cube.
<Dragnslcr> fornix- one thing I learned is that the default layout for the desktops is 2x2, and it seems that the only way to change that is with the Pager plasmoid
<corigo> What is the name of the non 3g NTFS driver that uses the actual MS ntfs.sys file?
<kalorin> hhe
<kalorin> quassel irc/
<kalorin> that 's new
<kalorin> interesting
<kalorin> ah yes, sweet sweet konversation :)
<luis_> alguem sabe me informar como posso fazer minha placa sis funcionar 3d no kubuntu 9.04
<luis_> alguem sabe me informar como posso fazer minha placa sis funcionar 3d no kubuntu 9.04
<Dragnslcr> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> thanks
<Bold`> hello
<keyser_soze> date
<corigo> Alternate NTFS system to 3g?
<eagles0513875> !fuser | corigo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuser
<eagles0513875> !info fuser | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: Package fuser does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<eagles0513875> corigo: ^^
<corigo> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<corigo> eagles0513875: the answer I was looking for was captive ntfs. Project is no longer active and doesn't support 64bit. ntfs-3g is really the only viable option right now, but it doesn't support ntfs jounaling
<eagles0513875> :(
<infinity_> hello
<infinity_> I've gotten myself into trouble with my Kubuntu
<infinity_> I had an Nvidia 6600GT installed and everything was fine
<infinity_> But then I put a HD3850 in and made a bit of a mess of things I think
<infinity_> I changed my xorg to "vesa" so I could get KDE up
<infinity_> but it was very slow and never really got me to the desktop properly
<infinity_> I could get a bash prompt so I installed fgrlx
<infinity_> I didn't remove the nvidia driver first
<infinity_> Then when things still werent working I decided I'd try again tomorrow... I changed my xorg back to nvidia and put my 6600 back in
<infinity_> Of course it still has fgrlx
<infinity_> now I'm totally stuffed
<eagles0513875> infinity_: i kinda had an issue similar to yours
<infinity_> Doesn't matter which card I use now... I can't even get to a bash prompt
<eagles0513875> i used a newer nvidia driver for my 8800gt with out uninstalling the old borked my whole x grated i could get to a bash prompt
<infinity_> (I'm typing this from work)
<eagles0513875> for me i ended up doing a clean install
<infinity_> If I could get a bash prompt I think I can fix it from there
<infinity_> but if I cant get a prompt I'm pretty much screwed
<infinity_> Well... I guess I can back up some stuff to another drive and reinstall
<eagles0513875> can you ssh into the rig
<infinity_> I can boot a live cd on it
<infinity_> I'm at work, and its not powered on atm anyway.
<eagles0513875> you can try it that was also try and ssh from another machine onto it
<infinity_> I guess that might work
<infinity_> I've never done ssh
<infinity_> But if I can get into it with a prompt then I figure I can fix my xorg and remove the nvidia and fgrlx drivers... and maybe I can get things up and running
<eagles0513875> infinity_: on a windows machine you will need a program called putty which will allow you to ssh onto the machine
<infinity_> yes we have putty
<eagles0513875> question becomes are you on a static or dynamic ip
<tsimpson> infinity_: just boot into rescue mode to get a root shell
<dylan_> how do I get klauncher in xubuntu 9.04 ?
<infinity_> tsimpson: is there a keyboard shortcut for that ?
<tsimpson> infinity_: you choose it at boot, from grub
<infinity_> tsimpson: really ?
<tsimpson> infinity_: hold down escape while grub is loading and you'll get a menu
<infinity_> oooh
<tsimpson> you'll see an option to boot into "rescue mode"
<infinity_> you might have saved my life :D
<eagles0513875> dylan_: please ask in #xubuntu
<infinity_> tsimpson: from there, if I remove fgrlx and the nvidia driver, then use a generic xorg backup I should be ok then right ?
<tsimpson> infinity_: should be, just type "exit" when you're done and it'll boot into normal graphical mode
<infinity_> tsimpson: thanks !
<infinity_> tsimpson: I'll try this when I get home... I might even get that HD3850 up and running after all
<infinity_> On the slowness issue: has anyone else had problems with the HD 3850 ?
<infinity_> fgrlx is supposed to support it I think
<infinity_> but it was wierd
<infinity_> !fgrlx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fgrlx
<infinity_> umm
<tsimpson> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<infinity_> !ati
<infinity_> thanks tsimpson, I really wanted to rescue my system rather than have to reinstall
<tsimpson> !fglrx is <alias> binarydriver
<ubottu> But fglrx already means something else!
<tsimpson> ummk
<eagles0513875> haha stupid bot
<infinity_> lol
<tsimpson> no, stupid me reading, !fgrlx is not !fglrx
<infinity_> this is wierd
<tsimpson> the bot never lies, unless I tell it to
<infinity_> Im on this system tha thas onboard graphics
<infinity_> I'm convinced they suck (nvidia 7025)
<infinity_> But if I try glxgears
<infinity_> I'm getting higher frames than on the 6600GT at home... but I swear the 6600 is much smoother, no frame droppage and things
<tsimpson> glxgears is not a benchmark tool
<infinity_> ok
<tsimpson> it doesn't represent real world results
<infinity_> ah k
<Iowahc> hello there, got the .ICEauthority problem. tells me no write access, after each restart I have to manually chmod the file, how do I set it permanently?
<infinity_> thanks for the help guys... I better go do some work ;)
<ryan_> hey
<Iowahc> hello there, got the .ICEauthority problem. tells me no write access, after each restart I have to manually chmod the file, how do I set it permanently?
<ryan_> huh/
<navetz__> where are the ffmpeg on my system?
<Iowahc> hello there, got the .ICEauthority problem. tells me no write access, after each restart I have to manually chmod the file, how do I set it permanently?
<Iowahc> hello there, got the .ICEauthority problem. tells me no write access, after each restart I have to manually chmod the file, how do I set it permanently?
<Iowahc> hello there, got the .ICEauthority problem. tells me no write access, after each restart I have to manually chmod the file, how do I set it permanently?
<Iowahc> hello there, got the .ICEauthority problem. tells me no write access, after each restart I have to manually chmod the file, how do I set it permanently?
<carolus_> Hello to all
<ultratek> i cannot login to swat via firefox as root
<ultratek> or how do i do it?
<preston> how stable is 9.04, is kde 4 good to go now?
<xp-killer> good night
<xp-killer> anyone here?
<preston> im having a frustrating time with mandy 2009.1 and flash and i think from the dvd oive installed the 64 bit version but im not sure how that happened
<xp-killer> i want to know how to copy dvd's on kubuntu
<infinity_> preston: yes :)_
<infinity_> xp-killer: If you want to make backups of DVD movies use K9Copy
<infinity_> !K9Copy
<preston> infinity_: thanks, to hell with this mandy install
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<preston> kubuntu here i come
<siriusb> hi all
<siriusb> does somebody know how to add a date condition in Kmail / Find messages?
<Martin-KangBlom> Hi, there is a bug in the kde 4.3 beta 1 package at least for jaunty, Unpacking kdepim-kresources (from .../kdepim-kresources_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa5_amd64.deb) ...
<Martin-KangBlom> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim-kresources_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa5_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Martin-KangBlom>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkcal_resourceremote.so.4.3.0', which is also in package libkdepim4
<Martin-KangBlom> Selecting previously deselected package kde-icons-oxygen.
<Martin-KangBlom> Unpacking kde-icons-oxygen (from .../kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu2~jaunty1~ppa2_all.deb) ...
<Martin-KangBlom> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu2~jaunty1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack):
<Martin-KangBlom>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/status/meeting-organizer.png', which is also in package libkdepim4
<Martin-KangBlom> currently, launchpad is not really available that is why I tried it here
<p-f> sound plays fine when I use mplayer or flash, but when using Amarok or any KDE-related applications, I get "The audio playback device HDA Intel Sigmatel STAC9200 does not work. Falling back to default." What could be causing this?
<jussi01> !paste | Martin-KangBlom
<ubottu> Martin-KangBlom: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Martin-KangBlom> sorr
<Martin-KangBlom> y
<ajohnsen> does the current kopete msn support lack webcam?
<Mamarok_> has somebody here already tested KDE 4.3 beta?
<jussi01> Mamarok_: Im on it
<Mamarok_> jussi01: issues?
<p-f> jussi01: does it support tiling yet?
<jussi01> Mamarok_: a few curerntly - as Martin-KangBlom mentioned a few mixed up files in packages, but JontheEchidna is fixing those
<Mamarok_> Martin-KangBlom: you can override this with dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim-kresources_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa5_amd64.deb
<jussi01> p-f: what exactly do you mean by that?
<Mamarok_> jussi01: besides the packaging I mean :)
<p-f> jussi01: automatically laying windows out in a grid-like fashion
<p-f> jussi01: it's more or less the only thing keeping me away from KDE
<Mamarok_> jussi01: never mind, just found the answer :)
<Mamarok_> p-f: that works since ages... with desktop effects
<Mamarok_> p-f: you mean the windos tiles like in Windows actually?
<Mamarok_> +w
<p-f> Mamarok_: I mean tiles like in a tiling window manager
<rodrigo> hi
<p-f> Mamarok_: splits your screen into regions - windows automatically fill them up when placed in them
<Mamarok_> p-f: ok, well, KDE never did that AFAIK
<p-f> Mamarok_: I'd be happy with keyboard shortcuts to resize windows to a preset % of the screen + move them to a preset corner, but it's hilariously painful to set up properly even though it shouldn't
<p-f> (like winsplit revolution on windows)
<p-f> I found a few posts that explain how to do it in a few different ways, but they were all buggy in their own way
<Mamarok_> p-f: KDE has many other advantages, and in the 9+ Years I use KDE I never missed that feature...
<p-f> Mamarok_: I usually work with 10+ windows opened - having to place them by hand is incredibly tedious
<Mamarok_> p-f: keaboard shortcuts and desktops? put one window per desktop and switch with shortcuts?
<p-f> Mamarok_: I want to view more than one at once
<Mamarok_> p-f: putting 10+ windows in a grid sounds... strange, unless you have a 40" screen or so
<Mamarok_> p-f: then put 2 windows in a desktop and...
 * Mamarok_ gives up
<p-f> Mamarok_: I usually split my screen in 3 - one large vertical band + 2 small ones on the right... the windows go in tabs
<Mamarok_> p-f: file a whish to bugs.kde.org
<Mamarok_> p-f: or use FWM or such
<p-f> Mamarok_: well, I use ion right now
<p-f> Mamarok_: I was just giving KDE a shot today to see if it was any better than the last time I used it (~3.x)
<Mamarok_> p-f: KDE is not a Window Manager, it is a Desktop experience, maybe different from what you are used to, but not everybody uses a computer the same way
<Mamarok_> p-f: "better" is not very objective, it's just your opinion because it doesn't do what *you* want it to do, so....
<p-f> Mamarok_: obviously
<faileas> Mamarok: desktop environment actually
<p-f> Mamarok_: although there are objective measures of better, like "sound works", "doesn't clutter my terminal with debug output" and so forth ;p
<Mamarok_> faileas: and a new Desktop Experience too IMHO
<Mamarok_> it's a different way to work, using activities, etc
<p-f> I love how most of their libraries completely ignore the settings from kdebugdialog
<Mamarok_> p-f: are you a developer?
<p-f> Mamarok_: in general?
<Mamarok_> then help, else your comments are of no use IMHO
<Mamarok_> file bugs objectively and contribute, but what you do is just bashing, still IMHO
<p-f> I do usually help with opensource projects that have things that annoy me, but right now is not a good time for me to get into another project
<Mamarok_> right...
<Taggnostr> I have a disk with windows xp on it but it doesn't boot anymore, with a live cd I can see the two partitions but I can't access them. is there something that I can do? something like chkdsk or similar
<p-f> unless you feel like doing my lab reports
 * Mamarok_ just wonders why users always expect miracles in a desktop project with several hundred thousand lines of code...
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i tried to make my self a birthday present - kde 4,3 but unfortunatelly didn't wok. i got some errors while upgrading, rebooted and tried to rebuild repos and now i cannot enter kde!i only see a black screen!
<Assurbanipal> can somebody please help?? i am on kubuntu 9,04 64 bit
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i tried to make my self a birthday present - kde 4,3 but unfortunatelly didn't wok. i got some errors while upgrading, rebooted and tried to rebuild repos and now i cannot enter kde!i only see a black screen!can someone pls help fix it?
<embraceunity> Assurbanipal: try going into console and typing sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<embraceunity> aptitude sometimes will correct errors
<Assurbanipal> it doesnt work, it showed the kde loading screen, but now it is like before only a black screen with the cursor
<Assurbanipal> embraceunity: are you here mate?
<embraceunity> yes
<embraceunity> try ctrl+alt+f1
<embraceunity> then go into console
<embraceunity> and try sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Assurbanipal> i did it
<Assurbanipal> but still the same as i said before
<embraceunity> oh
<embraceunity> what happens when you press alt+f2?
<embraceunity> does the run dialog show?
<Assurbanipal> no, i am in terminal as normal
<embraceunity> oh
<Assurbanipal> is it possible it needs my graphics driver to be reinstalled for some reason?
<embraceunity> ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back to KDE
<Assurbanipal> ys i know, but it doesnt work
<embraceunity> kde doesnt affect the graphics driver much
<Assurbanipal> so what else can i do?
<embraceunity> broken installs are common.... sometimes aptitude -f install will get the packages you need
<Assurbanipal> it gave me some errors
<embraceunity> pastebin the errors
<Assurbanipal> i cannot!
<embraceunity> right
<Assurbanipal> how could i do that?i cannot enter graphics environment!
<Assurbanipal> it sais subprosses /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Assurbanipal> plasma-scriptengines depends on plasma-scriptengine-python
<embraceunity> try uninstalling those
<embraceunity> and reinstalling them
<Assurbanipal> how?
<Assurbanipal> remove python?
<embraceunity> whatever thing it is ultimately depending upon, yea
<embraceunity> if there is a version conflict
<embraceunity> remove the program
<embraceunity> and it will remove the thing which installed it in the first place
<Assurbanipal> sudo apt-get remove python ?
<embraceunity> sudo apt-get remove plasma-scriptengine-python
<embraceunity> perhaps
<Mamarok> embraceunity: yes
<Assurbanipal> gives me an error, Unmet dependancies
<Assurbanipal> i tried apt-get -f install but nothing
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: try again, but removing plasma-scriptengines
<Assurbanipal> the same
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: what does sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Assurbanipal> gives me the same errors
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: did you get a 'cannot override' error earlier?
<Assurbanipal> it sais kdebase-workspace-bin has unmet dependancies
<Assurbanipal> and then follow more errors
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: looks like there are some packages you miss then, try sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> mybe those have not been loaded in the cache
<Assurbanipal> i did countles times
<embraceunity> isn't there a sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<embraceunity> try that
<Qrawl> How do you run .py files from Dolphin
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: well, the build server is quite busy at the moment, maybe waiting a few more hours could help
<Mamarok> Qrawl: right click ->open with gives you something?
<Qrawl> Mamarok, then what
<Mamarok> Qrawl: you shoud have options there, which options do you get?
<Qrawl> python and jar files arent associated
<Qrawl> theres no Python option
<Mamarok> Qrawl: are those files executable?
<embraceunity> try typing "py" into the textbox in the Open With dialog
<embraceunity> usuall in console py files are run with py filename.py
<Qrawl> ok, I tried python before
<embraceunity> i think
<Assurbanipal> i did again sudo apt-get update and then suod ap-t-get upgrade and it sais that kdebase-workspace-bin depends on kdebase-workspace-data
<Assurbanipal> and more errors follow
<Qrawl> I'll try py this time
<Qrawl> py doest work
<embraceunity> assurbanipal: did sudo apt-get update --fix-missing do anything?
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: as I said, the build server is still running, you are in the middle of an upgrade of the repositories, patience
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: that's why there is a "beta" tag BTW
<Mamarok> Qrawl: make your files executable with chmod +x
<Assurbanipal> so what do i do?i stay with no kde while waiting?
<Qrawl> Mamarok, it is already
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: upgrading to a beta release is allways at risk...
<Assurbanipal> :S
<Qrawl> I'll ask in #KDE. somethings messed up
<Qrawl> i cant run .jar files either
<Qrawl> I can do it with the terminal and Nautilus though
<Assurbanipal> so there isn't anything i can do??just wait until beta becomes stable?
<embraceunity> Qrawl: http://ubuntuforums.org/sho
<Mamarok> Qrawl: file association is missing then, you can set those easily
<embraceunity> Qrawl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220142
<digitalpsyko> anyone know an alternative to kpowersave, have a new e6400 and cpu scaling isnt supported.
<Qrawl> I know how to associate
<Qrawl> but setting it to python doesnt work
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: no, just wait till the build server has finished uploading everything
<Qrawl> Im not a noob at all
<Qrawl> I know how to do most things
<breass> Hi
<Assurbanipal> which is expected to be later today??or...???
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: I can't tell you, it sure takes hours sometimes
<embraceunity> breass: hi
<Qrawl> embraceunity, ok ty
<Qrawl> embraceunity, that only tells how to run from console
<Assurbanipal> and what will i need to do then?just sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade ??
<embraceunity> Qrawl: the end of the thread explains how to make links
<embraceunity> Qrawl: but i suppose that isn't what you want
<Qrawl> no
<embraceunity> qrawl: haha that last person on the thread, woli, has your some issue
<embraceunity> same*
<embraceunity> damn
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: yes
<breass> How can I configure Microsoft PPTP in plasmoid NetworkManager for KDE4?
<Qrawl> yeah
<breass> If I can
<Assurbanipal> can't i just go back to kde 4,2 ?
<Mamarok> breass: what is Microsoft PPTP?
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: only with a reinstall
<breass> Mamarok: VPN
<embraceunity> assurbanipal: that would require removing the repo, deleting all of KDE, and then sudo apt-get update
<embraceunity> then reinstall everything
<Assurbanipal> not an option... will it be fixed for sure later today?
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: told you, I don't know, it depends on the build server...
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: just try again a few times
<Fanfare> Q: where to report brocken links on kde.org?
<lokai> Um, why the hell does kdevelop insist on tabbing when I press enter?
<lokai> and how do I stop that behavior
<lokai> jesus
<Mamarok> lokai: settings?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<lokai> Can't find it
<lokai> I've seen plenty of options for indentation
<lokai> but can't find the behavior
<Mamarok> lokai: sry, I don't use kdevelop
<lokai> I can understand why
<lokai> its useless.
<Mamarok> lokai: tried QtCreator?
<lokai> No
<Mamarok> lokai: "useless" is not true, I know enough devs who use it
<lokai> Why would anyone in their right mind put that as a default behavior --> line breaks cause indents
<lokai> So if I hold enter my cursor moves to the bottom right of the screen
<lokai> srsly
<altrortla> kubuntu supports 64bit CPU processor???
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Mamarok> altrortla: it would be totally outdated if it didn't...
<tsimpson> linux has had support for 64bit long before intel or amd made any 64bit chips
<Mamarok> tsimpson: the default windows still ships 32bit, and you have to move heaven and hell to get a 54bit version...
<lokai> yeah, I bet ;P
<altrortla> CPU is Core 2 Duo E8400 Socket 775 Box... it is new enought?
<altrortla> :-)
<Mamarok> s/54/64...
<altrortla> thank you guys...
<Mamarok> ...and gals...
<altrortla> sure
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: it'll run fine
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: linux doesnt need a big powerful cpu as the system overhead is very small
<darkham> someone with quassel?
<Mamarok> !ask | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darkham> why quassel are so slowly to open channels?
<darkham> i've a wait sometimes of 1-2 minutes to open channels
<ActionParsnip> darkham: make sure you are on the latest version. If so, log a bug
<benishor> hello all. did anybody manage to make knetwork manager actually work in jaunty ?
<Tm_T> benishor: some people yes
<benishor> Tm_T : what's the key ?
<benishor> it's very frustrating having it there and not working :(
<Tm_T> benishor: dunno, it just works?
<ActionParsnip> benishor: ive never had it working so i ditched it
<benishor> ActionParsnip: what did you replace it with ?
<ActionParsnip> benishor: /etc/network/interfaces files
<ActionParsnip> benishor: old school
<ActionParsnip> benishor: no stupid quirks in software to get all confused. nice and easy
<benishor> I'm doing that aswell at the moment.. thought there is an alternative
<ActionParsnip> benishor: not advised for the new to linux
<ActionParsnip> benishor: "works for me" is all i can say
<ActionParsnip> benishor: theres wifi-radar
<benishor> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (jaunty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<benishor> thank you
<ActionParsnip> np man
<vblanton> hey, is anyone here not currently in the united states?
<Tm_T> vblanton: most of us, why asking?
<vblanton> it seems that kmuddy.com (the KDE mud client) website is inaccessible from outside the states, and I wanted to test if anyone can successfully surf there.
<vblanton> I, from Russia, cannot access the site (get a "cannot find the server" error
<Tm_T> not accessible
<vblanton> where are you located?
<shoebill> I tried and I can reach it (located in Germany)
<vblanton> thanks shoebill, Tm_T where are you located?
<Tm_T> vblanton: Eastern Finland, we both might be connected to US thru same pipe
<vblanton> how about someone from the United States?
<tsimpson> seems to work for me (UK)
<ActionParsnip> i'm UK and its fine here
<ActionParsnip> try it again
<Mamarok> vblanton: if it works from Germany and the UK then the site is not down
<ActionParsnip> !find mud
<ubottu> Found: gnome-mud, lib64mudflap0, lib64mudflap0-dbg, libmudflap0, libmudflap0-4.2-dev (and 5 others)
<vblanton> Mamarok, right. but finland and russia can't reach it
<ActionParsnip> you can connect to muds with telnet
<Mamarok> vblanton: and why would somebody testing it from the US resolve that?
<Tm_T> vblanton: works here now
<ActionParsnip> try this: http://kmuddy.com/libmxp/files/libmxp0_0.2.2-1_i386.deb
<vblanton> Tm_T, works now?
<ActionParsnip> 32bit: http://kmuddy.com/releases/stable/kmuddy_0.8-2~getdeb1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> 64bit: http://kmuddy.com/releases/stable/kmuddy_0.8-2~getdeb1_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> those are hardy debs btw
<vblanton> none of those work for me
<tsimpson> it's probably an issue with your ISPs DNS
<vblanton> tsimpson, i have tried it from a number two different locations/networks
<ActionParsnip> try: http://66.218.49.114
<vblanton> ActionParsnip, no go
<ActionParsnip> can you tracert to it?
<ActionParsnip> oops, traceroute
<tsimpson> vblanton: does http://66.218.49.113/ work?
<vblanton> tsimpson, nope
<ActionParsnip> how about    traceroute 66.218.49.113
<vblanton> um, i got output
<ActionParsnip> vblanton: can you use pastebin to show us
<ActionParsnip> i'm getting issues after dslextreme.com
<ActionParsnip> so most likely they are having issues
<vblanton> http://pastebin.com/d52d4a9a
<tsimpson> I'm also going via wvfiber.net and dslextreme.com, but no issues
<vblanton> traceroute ..114 has same results
<ActionParsnip> vblanton: try powering your router off for a minute, then on
<vblanton> ActionParsnip, i wish I could, but i am using my school connection
<vblanton> Also, at home, i *borrow* wireless from a store across the road.
<ActionParsnip> vblanton: i see, could try a web broxy like www.hidemyass.com or www.proxyninja.com
<ActionParsnip> vblanton: or go old school and use telnet
<vblanton> wow, that worked
<vblanton> (hidemyass)
<vblanton> ActionParsnip, do you know why that would be?
<ActionParsnip> vblanton: maybe your school proxy is blocking traffic
<vblanton> perhaps. chances are that both networks have proxies.. but its so strange that i've only had this issue with kmuddy. oh well, compiling the kmuddy sources now..
<vblanton> thanks a bunchh
<siriusb> does somebody know how to add a date condition in Kmail / Find messages?
<vblanton> adios, thanks for the support all
<ActionParsnip> vblanton: np man
<Wampyre> Hello. I'm having problems connecting my kubuntu machine to my wifi-network.  I've gone into the network settings and set the ESSID and WEP key, but it connects intermittently. Mostly, it does not connect.  The sites I've found so far all deal with ubuntu and talk about GUI tools that ship with gnome.
<ActionParsnip> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shoebill> I can't give any well informed input. Only that in my case that plasmoid network manager doesn't work, while knetworkmanager does
<Matisse> where do I change the shut down sound? Theres nothing in the system settings for KDE...
<Mamarok> Matisse: System Settings ->Notifications
<Mamarok> Matisse: but logically, the startup sound is only a notification to tell the user his computer is ready, a shutdown sound is not really needed
<robin0800> shoebill: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/378145 gives a work around
<Matisse> Mamarok, there's nothign about shut down sound...
<nico_> hello
<Matisse> hi
<nico_> OMFG
<nico_> I love ubuntu <3 :D
<Mamarok> nico_: watch your language
<siriusb> does nobody use kmail?
<Matisse> nico_, wrong channel :P
<nico_> ??
<Matisse> #ubuntu
<Mamarok> !ask | siriusb
<ubottu> siriusb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nico_> ouh okaz
<nico_> thx
<vblanton> Folks know if there are any big issues withe 4.3 beta 1 packages?
<Tm_T> vblanton: shouldn't, except it's beta
<Mamarok> vblanton: are you an experienced user?
<siriusb> how to add a date condition in Kmail / Find messages?
<vblanton> Tm_T, thats what I like to hear
<vblanton> Mamarok, yes :)
<tsimpson> Matisse: it the "Logout" sound
<Mamarok> vblanton: then do as you like, but the build servers have not finished everything since the latest correction AFAIK
<tsimpson> Matisse: under "KDE System Notifications"
<nico_> where i can find the ubuntu channal?
<vblanton> siriusb, dont know, haven't started used kmail kde4 yet :(
<tsimpson> nico_: type /join #ubuntu
<Mamarok> siriusb: filter
<nico_> okaz thx
<Matisse> nico_, you can love ubuntu everywhere
<nico_> :D
<siriusb> Mamarok: there's no such possibility, when you want to find email from somebody in a gien period
<siriusb> *given
<Mamarok> siriusb: let me see, I have to start it first
<siriusb> okay, thank you
<Matisse> tsimpson, under "KDE System Notifications" I can choose "Source of the event" (translated) but theres only stuff like powermanagement (laptop), printer, search, updates, etc.
<zMingz> need help trying to email a log file from a shell using at command using kmail ex kmail to: 123@gmail.com attachment daily.log
<tsimpson> Matisse: there should be one the the KDE (K) logo
<Matisse> tsimpson, isnt there
<Matisse> really, looked up through all options there
<vbgunz> whoa... I lost my desktop :/
<Mamarok> siriusb: you can filter messages in the "find messages" option, Edit -> Find messages
<vbgunz> what happened. this never happened... I am 9.04 stable. I logged in, and have no desktop... I have the KDM wallpaper and I can get krunner to launch a few things *but* launching plasma doesn't work... I am somewhat stuck :(
<vbgunz> anyone know if something big went down?
<siriusb> Mamarok: and how you add a date condition???
<tsimpson> Matisse: do you see anything like this http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2861/ssn.jpg ?
<Matisse> tsimpson, no
<Matisse> but some of the items in the drop down box I have also
<Matisse> but I many of them I havent
<vbgunz> hello world! my desktop is gone. witw happened?
<Mamarok> siriusb: looks like you can't :(
<tsimpson> Matisse: do you have kdebase-runtime-data installed?
<Matisse> vbgunz, you mean the desktop to put/see files on?
<Matisse> tsimpson, yes
<siriusb> Mamarok: it would be a shame! :-/
<vbgunz> yeah... I logged in through KDM, I get no plasma, I got nothing... I can call up krunner, but I do everything through there :/
<Mamarok> siriusb: you should ask in #kontact, they certainly would know it
<Mamarok> vblanton: looks like your plsama did not start
<siriusb> thanks for the advise, i'll try it
<Mamarok> sry,
<Mamarok> vbgunz: : looks like your plsama did not start
<Matisse> try again
<tsimpson> Matisse: and the file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kde/kde.notifyrc ?
<Mamarok> vbgunz: what did you do last before that?
<vblanton> Mamarok, uh, hello.
<vblanton> :)
<vbgunz> yeah, but I keep trying to launch plasma and I cant :|
<Mamarok> vblanton: sry, wrong nick with tab completion :)
<vbgunz> Mamarok: update through apt-get
<Mamarok> vbgunz: update to what?
<vbgunz> thats the only thing I can imagine going root for that might have changed anything
<Matisse> tsimpson, 120kb there
<Mamarok> vbgunz: you logged in as root?
<vbgunz> Mamarok: for an apt-get update
<Mamarok> vbgunz: logged in to the GUI as root?
<Mamarok> vbgunz: that makes no sense
<vbgunz> I am saying, thats the only root system-wide operation I made during last use on the desktop
<tsimpson> Matisse: what version of KDE do you have?
<Mamarok> vbgunz: what version of KDE do you have?
<bazhang> vbgunz, root or sudo
<Mamarok> bazhang: that's not the problem...
<vbgunz> Mamarok: heh, you're making no sense out of it... I was saying, the last thing I did that might have effected anything system wide was doing apt-get...
<Matisse> tsimpson, newest for newest kubuntu
<vbgunz> Mamarok: 4.2.2
<bazhang> Mamarok, I had the exact same issue
<Mamarok> vbgunz: and I aske you what you were upgrading to...
<vbgunz> Mamarok: dont remember. it was a simple apt-get update, upgrade, I was looking for anything in particular
<Mamarok> vbgunz: you should go to a console and update again, maybe you have just something missing
<vbgunz> I wasn't* looking
<Mamarok> vbgunz: but it tells you what it is going to upgrade, so normally one should have a look...
<tsimpson> Matisse: from the Kubuntu PPA or from jaunty?
<Mamarok> that's what the administrator of a system should do
<Matisse> tsimpson, i think jaunty...   apt-cache show kdebase says:     Version: 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4
<vbgunz> Mamarok: heh, I forgot, shoot me, or I may have already been shot
<Mamarok> vbgunz: try to move your .kde/ folder to .kde_old/ for example and login again
<tsimpson> Matisse: well 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu5 is the latest from jaunty, but that should not effect it
<Matisse> tsimpson, never used PPA, i'm sure
<zMingz> i need to install a mail client that run in a shell that is friendly with kmail any sugestions ?
<tsimpson> !info kdelibs5
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 6617 kB, installed size 27316 kB
<tsimpson> it's in jaunty
<Matisse> tsimpson, isnt there something like dpkg --reconfigure  or something?
<tsimpson> Matisse: I doubt that would show it, it should pick up the kde.notiftrc file
<Matisse> tsimpson, tell me, whats the file name of your shut down sound
<Matisse> i delete it and it works out fine :)
<tsimpson> Matisse: try logging out/in, see if it picks it up. or edit ~/.kde/share/config/kde.notifyrc with something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/175582/ . if it doesn't show in system settings please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+filebug
<tsimpson> Matisse: just put "Action=" to remove the sound effect
<Nikke> how can i prevent that other workspaces "steal windows" from another workspace?
<Matisse> thanks for the help. i'll have a look if its showing up
<Matisse> tsimpson, thanks for the help. i'll have a look if its showing up
<Matisse> restarting kde..
 * sebr_ is missing loads of oxygen icons after updating to 4.3 alpha
<Matisse> tsimpson, doesn't show up, still making sound when logging off (but thats a different event, right?)
<ActionParsnip> sebr_: apt-cache search oxygen | grep icon
<ActionParsnip> sebr_: then reinstall the relevant package
<ActionParsnip> sebr_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <name of package>
<sebr_> beautiful, that worked perfectly
<sebr_> cheers
<ActionParsnip> sebr_: np man
<Matisse> tsimpson, and I'm not sure if it makes sense to file a bug report for a bug that can't be reproduced...
<Greenery> is anyone here using the Weather Forecast plasmoid? I have graphical issue with that plasmoid, a weather icon shows up on the top right corner blocking the town name a bit
<ubsafder> looks like some boost stuff is broken in ubuntu 9.04
<ct529> tsimpson: hi there! the uodate worked beutifully, thanks. Even my databases have been kept.
<ct529> tsimpson: thanks for yesterady's help!
<Greenery> my Kubuntu is not detecting my second DVD burner. It detects my DVD reader very well though, Any idea how to fix this?
<vbgunz> Mamarok: somehow, someway, my plasmarc files got corrupted.
<vbgunz> I think I may know how it happened, but dont want to even try
<cemunal> hi all
<cemunal> i installed amarok2 on xfce4 but it can't play any sound and i can't see shoutcast radios; how can i fix these?
<kjelle> Hello. Is Applications -> Systems Settings menu supposed to be empty in KDE 4.2.2 (Ubuntu 9.04, Jaunty)?
<AmbrNewlearner> Hello, I want to configure my broadband internet connection (using ADSL 2+ router+modem)...In windows XP I have setup a connection for this like this:
<AmbrNewlearner> http://i39.tinypic.com/1tnfp3.jpg
<kjelle> I updated my ubuntu 8.04.2 (kubuntu) to 9.04 yesterday, and Applications > System Settings is empty.. I cannot find e.g. KDE Control Center etc.. How do i corrigate this?
<mase_x200> kjelle: can you update  from hardy direct to jaunty ?
<kjelle> mase_x200: that adept updater asked me if i wanted to update to 9.04 (gui program), and i selected yes. so guess so..+0
<kjelle> he probably went by 8.10 before he moved up to 9.04
<mase_x200> k
<kjelle> it is extremely poorly made if a gui core application let you fubar your box..
<devastation31> AmbrNewlearner if u there is a router u don't need to configure an ADSL connection. This one does your router. U just need to setup your networkcard
<devastation31> -u
<kjelle> mase_x200: should i move ~/.kde to something, and reinstall kde-base?
<xp-killer> how can i copy protected dvd on kubuntu?
<phh> xp-killer: you mean read copy protected dvd-videos ?
<phh> oh just copy
<kjelle> or should I do something else?
<phh> xp-killer: you want a gui ?
<kjelle> try to completely remove kde, and reinstall it?
<phh> xp-killer: you can try dvdrip
<Peace-> kjelle: i don't think you should remove kde and then reinstall it
<Peace-> just reinstall
<Peace-> some packages should be ok
<Peace-> but unluckly i dunno what package you should reinstall
<Peace-> maybe kde-desktop
<xp-killer> how to install dvd rip?
<Peace-> kjelle: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> xp-killer: like every application sudo apt-get install YOURSTUFF
<AmbrNewlearner13> devastation31: What was the command that you told to me?
<danail> някой казва ли нещо?
<kennethaar> Hi
<danail> hi
<kennethaar> Does there excist a gui firewall for linux with popup notifications of outgoing and ingoing traffic ala zonealarm on windows?
<Pconfig> kennethaar, the best gui for the linux firewall will be firestarter
<Pconfig> no idea if it supports notifications
<kennethaar> Thanks Pconfig!
<kennethaar> I'll Give it a try
<BlueAidan_work> anyone know how to fix the permissions for a logitech mouse, to allow for changing settings via the systemsettings mouse applet?
<Pollywog> I am unable to get kgpg to encrypt files (Jaunty) on two systems.  Not sure when this problem started.  Is anyone else having this problem with kgpg?
<Pollywog> what is the recommended way of reporting a bug in kgpg?  I remember reading something about not using Launchpad for this.
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks
<Pollywog> is there a way to downgrade KDE to 3.5.10 on a Jaunty system?
<eagles0513875> Pollywog: please ask in kubuntu this channel is for the next release and discussion about it
<Pollywog> I thought I was in #kubuntu
<Pollywog> thanks
<Pollywog> I have no idea how I got here
<Dragnslcr> Uh, you are
<Pici> eagles0513875: Please check your channels and be sure you know which ones you're in
<Dragnslcr> eagles0513875 is obviously not awake
<Pollywog> why does it say offtopic in the topic?
<eagles0513875> bah my bad Pollywog
<eagles0513875> i thought i was in ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> my bad
<Dragnslcr> Pollywog- to answer your question, yes, I believe there is, but I don't think it's officially supported
<Pollywog> and it is odd that there is already discussion about the next release when the current one still needs work  ;)
<Pconfig> Pollywog: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Pollywog> ty
<Pconfig> Pollywog: you don't need to reinstall btw, you can just add the repo's van pearsoncomputing and install the kde3 packages next to the kde4 packages
<Pconfig> van = from :P
<Pollywog> Pconfig: ty
<Pollywog> That is good because it is just kgpg that is causing grief at the moment
<Pollywog> I do not see the sources.list for pearsoncomputing, only iso's
<Pollywog> I smell a reinstall
<Pconfig> Pollywog: give me a minute, i'll find them again ;)
<Pollywog> I think I have found them via Google
<Pollywog> tnx
<Pollywog> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html
<Pconfig> that's it yes :)
<gigasoft> how to unzip pass-protected files, any help?
<Pollywog> what is strange is that there are 4 lines for Jaunty but two of them point to intrepid
<Pollywog> I wonder if that is an error
<Pconfig> maybe he didn't package everything specially for jaunty yet. Only the ones that needed special attention
<Pollywog> yes that might be it
<Pconfig> gigasoft: ark should do the job?
<kjelle> Peace-: what happens when i do reinstall of kubuntu-desktop?
<kjelle> will it affect the configurations etc? (#kde channel did not think so)
<Peace-> kjelle: your configuration are saved on $HOME/.kde
<drbobb> gigasoft: if all else fails try `unzip' on the command line
<Peace-> kjelle: installing kubuntu-destkop again will not touch your stuff
<Peace-> kjelle: but..........if you rename that folder  you will lose every configuration
<Peace-> kjelle: i reccomended to rename that folder then you can restore your configuration with your hand
<Peace-> *reccomend
 * Peace- is compiling koffice ~25%
<gigasoft> how to unzip pass-protected files, any help?, and i do not know pass
<Pconfig> lol, that changes the situation
<Peace-> hahah
<Peace-> get the password first
<drbobb> lol indeed
<kjelle> Peace-: yes, nothing changed after i reinstalled
<kjelle> no more menus :p
<kjelle> Peace-: must i reboot, restart kdm?
<Peace-> kjelle: mmmm renamed this $HOME/.kde?
<genii> !info fcrackzip
<ubottu> fcrackzip (source: fcrackzip): password cracker for zip archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-2 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
 * genii sips
 * Peace- koffice ~ 60%
<kjelle> Peace-: haven't dared yet, tried first w/o
<kjelle> gonna do that now
<kjelle> Peace-: kontact and kmail died :)
<Peace-> you can restore that after
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> how many time i have to say that?
<kjelle> :)
<Peace-> times
<kjelle> i moved away .kde and .kde4, and i did "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<kjelle> "
<kjelle> still no change. do i need a reboot+
 * Peace- is italian and english is not his first language 
<Peace-> kjelle: restart, if doesn't work you installation is fucked somewhy
<Peace-> and i have no idea
<kjelle> hmm, i dont accept that, as I did a upgrade which was from the "wizard" in 8.04
<Peace-> no more ideas
<Peace-> sorry
<kjelle> anyone elsE? :)
<kjelle> this channel seems a bit quitet :p
<kjelle> Peace-: what is the command to launch KDE Control Center at your box?
<Peace-> systemsettings
<kjelle> Peace-: ok, that is here..
<tehboriz> i accidentally my task manager in my start menu dock and have no idea how to get it back... can somebody please help me? i've looked all over the place for it
<eagles0513875> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kjelle> so, i probably have to do a clean kubuntu 9.04 installation then?
<dev11> hi
<Phibes> hello, i have a slight problem with mounting an iso, the terminal always gives "No such file or directory"
<khalid_> hola
<dev11> hi
<khalid_> hay una sala de español
<Phibes> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 theiso.iso /mnt/isoimage/
<Phibes> is what i use
<Magicman12641> Can anyone tell me how I can use Itunes with Ubuntu?
<genii> Phibes: sudo mkdir /mnt/isoimage          then try again
<Phibes> already did that
<genii> !es | khalid_
<ubottu> khalid_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<khalid_> ok
<Phibes> also tried it with the whole path: home/media/Games/theiso.iso ... still nothing
<dev11> any one know how to install .sh file in kubuntu?
<dev11> any one know how to install .sh file in kubuntu?
<genii> Phibes: Perhaps the filesystem the image uses is not iso9660 compatible but something like udf or an oddball proprietary one (if it's some cd image for instance of a game console cd)
<genii> dev11: .sh files use normally sh or bash to execute.  If you are in same dir as the file then: ./filename.sh          shuld be enough to run it
<Phibes> hm... are there then programms like daemon tools to mount it? becuase its game yeah but not a console one. Ive tried EcetoneISO2 but that didnt really work
<dev11> do you know any lan messanger for linux and windows
<Magicman12641> Can anyone tell me how I can use Itunes with Ubuntu?
<Phibes> okay... weird, i have it now in between the Filesystem and other maps... but ill try running it with Wine...
<eagles0513875> !wine | Magicman12641
<ubottu> Magicman12641: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<devastation31> Phibes try gmount-iso may it works for u
<Magicman12641> Thank you
<dev11> do you know any lan messanger for linux and windows
<genii> dev11:  If you have winpopup on your windows machines you can use linpopup for the linux side
<Phibes> i think ive got it mounted now
<Phibes> thx
<tehboriz> i have someone's foot on the top left of my monitor, when i right click it it gives me the option to unlock my widgets... can i get rid of it please?
<tehboriz> top right*
<dev11> please let me know how to install linpopup?
<dev11> on linux
<dev11> how to install tar format file in linux?
<dev11> how to install tar format file in linux?
<tzanger> good morning
<genii> dev11: linpopup install:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linpopup
<tzanger> what is the panel at the bottom called? the one with the K menuand the system tray and task list?  Mine's crashed, and I don't know what to run to bring another up
<genii> dev11: Do not install from tar files when the application may be installed from the package manager
<devastation31> dev11:  a tar file is an package like rar or zip. u need to extract this file
<devastation31> tzanger: right click on desktop there u can add a new panel
<dev11> i want to install outlook messanger in linux, please let me know how to do this?
<Mamarok> dev11: outlook? that is a windows application
<Mamarok> devastation31: : outlook? that is a windows application
<dev11> outlook messanger for linux
<devastation31> dev11: outlook is an MS mailprogram. for mai there are many other applications
<Pici> There is no such thing
<dev11> you can see here http://www.outlookmessenger.com/OM/lan_messenger_download.asp
<devastation31> dev11 try evolution or Thunderbird or what ever
<Mamarok> dev11: you can use kmail instead
<tzanger> devastation31: nope I have nothing on right-click of the desktop :-(
<Mamarok> devastation31: sry for the nick mistype
<tzanger> xrandr killed something off
<Mamarok> devastation31: btw, in Kubunu the standard would rather be Kmail than Evolution...
<dev11> there a outlook lan massenger for linux
<devastation31> tzanger: there is the context menu. what u have to choose there
<tzanger> devastation31: there is no context menu; it got killed off
<Mamarok> dev11: no, there is not, the mail applications have other names in Linux
<dev11> which name
<dev11> ?
<Mamarok> dev11: kmail
<devastation31> -have +can
<Mamarok> dev11: do you need help in your language?
<libervisco> Hi, is it possible to turn off those file recycling in KDE?
<dev11> i want to used lan messanger for crossform
<dev11> both
<libervisco> every time I edit a text file, for example, a new file shows up in the folder that ends with ~ and usually has a recycle icon on it
<Mamarok> dev11: what is crossform?
<Mamarok> dev11: what is your native language?
<dev11> do you have any idea
<dev11> marathi
<Mamarok> dev11: this is an Indian language?
<dev11> yes
<Mamarok> !in | dev11
<ubottu> dev11: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<dev11> hindi
<Mamarok> dev11: I fear I don't understand what you exactly need, I don't know what crossform is
<devastation31> tzanger: try from console ;
<devastation31> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-core
<devastation31> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<devastation31> sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg.conf
<dev11> for linux and windows
<Mamarok> devastation31: you can use Thunderbird then, it is a mail client for both Linux and Windows
<devastation31> tzanger: sorry i meant xserver-xorg
<Mamarok> dev11: you can use Thunderbird then, it is a mail client for both Linux and Windows
<Mamarok> devastation31: sry...
<devastation31> lol
 * Mamarok gives up
<Mamarok> bbl, shopping
<dev11> hi
<Dragnslcr> libervisco- that's actually specific to Kate. You can turn it off in Kate's settings
<dev11> ?
<mugenmbx5> probando
<libervisco> Dragnslcr, oh.. you mean "Backup and save" feature?
<libervisco> looks like that should be it..
<Dragnslcr> Something like that
<libervisco> thanks :)
<libervisco> I compulsively save text files after every modification anyway with ctrl-s :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, same here
<AceKing> Anybody know a good program to use for Ipod video?
<ct529> AceKing: Amarok?
<ct529> AceKing: sorry, kaffeine
<ct529> AceKing: I think it may support it
<dyn0myt3> why do I have Kpackagekit, instead  of Kpackage, default install
<BluesKaj> dyn0myt3, it's the default package manager now
<dyn0myt3> k
<ct529> BluesKaj: does it substitute the previous package manager?
<BluesKaj> I still use adept and synaptic myself , the kpackagekit doesn't do what I want.
<dyn0myt3> i was trying to view a website and it said i needed flash, so i went into kpackagekit and install Flash. i must already have it.
<BluesKaj> dyn0myt3, make sure you have medibuntu in your sources.list
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dyn0myt3> nice thx
<BluesKaj> dyn0myt3, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> and flashplugin-nonfree
<dyn0myt3> ok
<dyn0myt3> thx
<vistakiller> anyone else have the problem with the evil white window?
<vistakiller> when use sudo kate from konsole
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- Flash isn't in medibuntu
<Dragnslcr> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<BluesKaj> vistakiller, nope wrls ok here, try kdesudo in the run command (alt+f2)
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, oops , forgot :P
<Dragnslcr> I don't think it's been in medibuntu for a long time. I always remember it being in multiverse
<vistakiller> is ok with kdesudo but when i use sudo apears a white windows that say  "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation."
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, prolly never was , My memory fails me sometimes
<BluesKaj> vistakiller, try starting it in the run command then
<dyn0myt3> i tried to download the .deb from Adobe, but it Errored
<Dragnslcr> vistakiller- yeah, because sudo doesn't work with GUI programs
<Dragnslcr> vistakiller- you have to use kdesudo
<pino> \ciao
<pino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BluesKaj> <---seldom uses konsole to start gui apps
<AceKing> cd529: I didn't try Kaffeine yet
<dyn0myt3> is it normal to have 129 processes  ?
<vistakiller> but before some weeks it works fine :P
<AceKing> ct529: sorry I stepped out of the room and just seen your post.. I didn't try kaffeine yet
<AceKing> I'll give that a shot
<AceKing> Thanks
<Dragnslcr> dyn0myt3- that's about right, yeah
<BluesKaj> dyn0myt3, check your souces list make sure you don't have any sources commented out or alternatively open the package manager and enable thirdparty sources, then try the install
<Dragnslcr> dyn0myt3- I have about 160 processes running right now
<dyn0myt3> lol i used to freak when Xp went over   30
<dyn0myt3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sere> i set up gadminproftpd and i can connect to the server but i can see any files...anyone know y
<genii> sere: Please don't post the same question in multiple channels. Since gadminproftpd is a regular Gnome app and not KDE I suggest #ubuntu
<sere> is there a kde app?
<ct529> sere: what would you like to do?
<sere> ct529. share files with my pda
<sere> ct529. i assumed ftp was the easiest way
<ct529> sere: do you have to upload or download?
<sere> ct529: i would like to download movies  /mp3s
<ct529> sere: KGET is good under KDE
<sere> ct529: i need a file server under linux so i can ftp through my pda
<tekteen_> sere, proftpd is a good ftp server
<tekteen_> I like it
<dev25> hell
<dev25> hello*
<sere> tekteen. i have it installed and can connect to it but not getting any files...only the welcome message any ideas?
<dev25> please tell me how to install linpopup
<tekteen_> sere, is there anything in the root directory of the ftp?
<tekteen_> sere, what directory is the root?
<sere> tekteen_: yes.... and /home/ftp
<sere> tekteen_: would u mind looking at my config file ?
<tekteen_> sere, what are the permissions on those files? does the ftp user own them?
<tekteen_> sere, pastebin them
<tekteen_> I have a little time before class (at lunch)
<noaXess> if i switch to many/fast ALT+TAB then keyboard stops working...
<noaXess> so i need to relogin into kde4
<noaXess> have latest kde4
<swatto> Hello all
<tekteen_> sere?
<tekteen_> hi swatto
<sere> tekteen_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175770/
<genii> dev25: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linpopup
<swatto> What are peoples takes on antivirus and firewall?
<genii> ( as I told you already earlier)
<dev25> ok thanks
<dev25> and then?
<tekteen_> swatto, I do not use antivirus/firewall on my linux machine
<tekteen_> swatto, I only use it on my server. And that is just iptables and clamscan once a month
<sere> tekteen_: not sure what happend but my sudo passowrd has changed sinec the install..
<tekteen_> ...
<tekteen_> sere, that does not make sense...
<tekteen_> did you use passwd? lol
<sere> tekteen_: no lol :/
<dev25> when i instaling linpopup this massage showing  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dev25> when i instaling linpopup this massage showing  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tekteen_> dev25, do you have a program open?
<tekteen_> are you installing something else
<dev25> yes
<tekteen_> it is made to not work if you are installing something else at the same time
<tekteen_> it also will not work if you have another program open like adept
<dev25> thanks its work
<dev25> now its working
<sere> tekteen_: did u have a chance to check out my config
<dev25> now installed linpopup so please let me know where i can see?
<swatto> ahh thats good then, I wont bother installing any antivirus/firewall software.  I only have a linux machine, dont have windows anymore
<libervisco> KDE just froze.. even with most minimal desktop effects.. which is none except transparency..
<noaXess> if i switch to many/fast ALT+TAB then keyboard stops working...
<noaXess> any idea?
<dev25> please let know how to used linpopup
<dev25> i installed linpopup on my PC
<dev25> please let me know to used
<padi999> Sorry guys, but is kmail also crashing ALL THE TIME at your place?
<padi999> It's .. all the time
<padi999> scary
<jesus__> hello
<jesus__> wifi problem
<padi999> Linux 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP, kubuntu 4.2
<padi999> sorry, kde 4.2.2
<sere> if im trying to set a an ftp so i can access / through su what is the group for that?
<jaanika> kas keegi eesti keelt ka oskab või.
<padi999> What percentage of visitors in here are a) bots, b) idlers/not present c) people waiting for answers d) people being able and having time to give answers
<padi999> that would be an interesting question
<ubuntu___> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu from the live CD, but I added LVM into the process.. Before install, I apt-get install lvm2, created the LVM partitions. Then I ran the installer, selected the LVM partitions (but /boot has its own separate partition, still), did installation, and when finished, I chrooted into the new installation and installed the lvm2 package there too so that ubuntu would have LVM support. Then I reboot, grub loads, but then it fa
<ubuntu___>  saying it failed find / , that it can not finnd /dev/system/root (which is the LV root from the group system).. Does anybody have an idea how to fix this?
<Muzer> What's the name of that info box that pops up in the bottom-right corner (with the "i" icon in the system tray), and how would I use it from a shell script (if that's possible)?
<swatto> whats the command to open a terminal prompt at a specific location?
<ubuntu___> swatto: not entirely sure but try man bash, man konsole..
<swatto> ok thanks
<dyn0myt3> every time i reboot i lose my desktop image. what did i break   :)
<swatto> how do I open a hidden directory in dolphin
<Muzer> swatto: Press Ctrl + L to open the location bar, then type it
<Muzer> or you can enable hidden files in the view menu, then disable it again
<swatto> ahh thankyou Muzer
<Muzer> but that can be annoying
<robin0800> swatto: You can also set it to permanat in the settings
<swatto> ahh its ok that will be fine :)
<gabspeck> hey there
<portacoon> hello?
<gabspeck> does anyone know how to manually convert LNK shortcuts to  .desktop files ?
<wekt> Hi.  What is the app in Kubuntu which shows one square enclosing another to help you set the gamma of your monitor?
<redexito> hello
<redexito> viva kubuntu
<dwidmann> So what does one do to kill a process when killall -9 doesn't work?
<redexito> no
<tsimpson> dwidmann: there's not a lot you can do
<redexito>   I do not fault
<tsimpson> redexito: do you have an issue?
<dwidmann> tsimpson: that's both what I suspected and what I didn't want to hear
<redexito> iam not
<justin___> hello
<justin___> is anyone in here?
<BluesKaj> justin___, no :)
<dyn0myt3> yes
<dyn0myt3> i downloaded a image for the desktop thru the "built in" wallpapers, but i have no idea where it went
<phoenixz> I just reinstalled kubuntu, 9.04.. from 7.04 and up, my Wifi worked (broadcomm, using closed driver).. Right now, my wifi doesnt work (the wifi led is also off) and when trying to install the closed driver, I see nothing.. How can I enable my wifi driver?
<dyn0myt3> need input:  user states "it keeps glitching out and troughing random numbers all over my screen"
<dyn0myt3> on a laptop
<genii> dyn0myt3: I've seen that when trying to boot on systems with corrupted bios or video
<nithin> hi
<dyn0myt3> hi
<dyn0myt3> thx Genii
<genii> dyn0myt3: Usually it will power up then random garbage all over the screen (sometimes in different colours or even some of it blinking). Then it will just lockup/freeze
<nithin> man how uconnec to internet
<nithin> 5
<nithin> 5
<nithin> 5
<nithin> 5
<nithin> 5
<nithin> 5
<nithin> 5
<sharkp> hi, I have a VIA VT82xx integrated audio card
<sharkp> but it's recognized every two sessions...
<sharkp> and I haven't this problem with GNOME
<sharkp> what could be the problem?
<sharkp> yuhuu?
<Josecito> hola
<Josecito> alguien me puedea yudar con linux''
<Josecito> soy nuevo :S
<sharkp> can anyone help me?
<sharkp> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Josecito> spenish  please
<Josecito> grasias
<sharkp> de nada :)
<sharkp> !italiano
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sharkp> are you all dead? :)
<noaXess> if i switch to many/fast ALT+TAB then keyboard stops working... any idea, tipps?
<Mamarok> !ask | sharkp
<ubottu> sharkp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sharkp> Mamarok: It doesn't seem to me that I've repeated my questione
<Mamarok> sharkp: read the end of that sentence...
<Mamarok> if anyone knows the anser....
<Mamarok> answer even
<sharkp> Mamarok: we are in an international channel, there might be almost 30 messages per minute
<WaaX> except for kde/gnome, are they other differences in kubuntu and ubuntu? filesystem layout, etc?
<sharkp> don't you think that if I repeat only once the question isn't a problem?
<Mamarok> WaaX: no, not AFAIK
<WaaX> Mamarok: Thanks!
<Mamarok> sharkp: it has nothing to do with the channel being internationl, there's just nobody around who knows
<phoenixz> I just reinstalled ubuntu and I have my old installation partition still available with the entire old installation. I mounted it in ~/old. I want to remove most of this partition with rm ~/old/bin ; rm ~/old/lib  for example, but I know there are lots of symbolic links that point towards the REAL /bin and /lib.. How can I first (and safely) eliminate these symbolic links so that my new install will be safe?
<Mamarok> phoenixz: you actually want to save the /home content of that old partition?
<Mamarok> phoenixz: as all the system files are of no use with the new installation
<phoenixz> Mamarok: yeah, but its like 80GB of my old home dir and the new home partition has only like 5GB available.. :)
<Mamarok> phoenixz: just remove everything except the old /home
<Ab3L> ciao
<Ab3L> hi
<Mamarok> Ab3L: hi
<phoenixz> Mamarok: thats what I want to do, but the thing is loaded with symlinks to /lib and /bin and so... if i do an rm ~/old/bin -rf,  I will end up removing files from /bin too
<phoenixz> DONT want to do that! :)
<Mamarok> phoenixz: those symlinks should not be in /home AFAIK
<Ab3L> shall i park here to understand which are the problems of a common user with kde?
<Mamarok> just avoid to use the old ~/.kde/ stuff
<phoenixz> I checked with find . -type l and I found various links that point towards absolute paths, starting with / ....
<Mamarok> Ab3L: do you have a question in particular?
<Ab3L> well i'm a gnomian, not a kdeist. but i think it is good to open my mind to other interfaces.
<Mamarok> phoenixz: everything that is in that old /home starting with a dot is of no use anymore, except for some content in .kde/share/
<phoenixz> Mamarok: .mozilla is usefull too.. :)
<Mamarok> Ab3L: for a broader view you could check in #kde
<Mamarok> phoenixz: well, yes, for some settings, but most of the stuff there might just be more of a hindrance than anything else
<phoenixz> Mamarok: Im going to dump the majority of home as well, I already know what to delete there and what not.. the problem is thhat I worry about deleting stuff like /bin /usr and /lib since they contain symlinks to my new install..
<x_link> Hi!
<phoenixz> x_link: hello too..
<x_link> =)
<Mamarok> phoenixz: it shouldn't or I didn't understand your settings
<x_link> I just wanted to ask which tg3-driver that comes with Kubuntu Jaunty/9.04?
<Whiz2> I'm about to download kubuntu to put on one of my PCs... but before i do, did they fix the installation issue from previous versions that made it a pain to try to install from a CD?
<x_link> Can somebody that uses Jaunty here please take a look?
<crichardso> i really want my dual monitor support to be fixed :<
<phoenixz> Mamarok: well.. its the /dev/sda2 partition that I mounted in ~/old.. it contains the old ubuntu install that went haywire.. so I reinstalled, and now I want to dump the garbage data from that partition
<Mamarok> phoenixz: but you installed on another partition, with a new /home?
<phoenixz> Mamarok: but again, that partition is (WAS) the previous installation.. so it contains a real linux install, with symlinks all over the place
<phoenixz> Mamarok: correct
<Mamarok> phoenixz: then those symlinks point to the old installation, there is no reason why those would point to the new one
<x_link> Anybody?
<phoenixz> Mamarok: and in my new home dir, there is, for example, ~/old/lib/libgpg-error.la -> /usr/lib/libgpg-error.la    See how that one points to /usr which is the NEW /usr directory?
<Mamarok> x_link: patience...
<phoenixz> thats my problem.. if I delete that one, the new file gets deleted as well..
<Mamarok> phoenixz: if you did a new installation without mounting this partition during your installation, this should not be there
<phoenixz> x_link: ubuntu and kubuntu are equal on that level, you could ask in the ubuntu channel since there are more people there
<garnacho_> hola
<garnacho_> alguien que hable español?
<Mamarok> !es | garnacho_
<ubottu> garnacho_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<phoenixz> Mamarok: I did not mount it during installation.. the symlinks are there from the previous installation
<Mamarok> phoenixz: then you can dump those, they do not point to your new installation
<x_link> phoenixz: Okey
<Mamarok> phoenixz: don't forget that this old partition contains the previous / system
<Mamarok> remove those links and it should not bother you
<phoenixz> Mamarok: thats what I am saying.. it contains the previous / system... but the symbolic links in the previous / DO point to the new /... which means, if I delete those, I will delete the ones in the new / as well
<Mamarok> phoenixz: no, those are symlinks, not real files
<phoenixz> Mamarok: correct.. and deleting those symlinks will NOT remove the real files? even if I remove them as root? (since the filepermissions are the same, those files are root, so I nened to do rm as root)
<Mamarok> phoenixz: I don't know how you ended up with those links, but if those are symlinks, this will not touch the files they point to
<Mamarok> you are not removing the target files of a link when you remove a link
<phoenixz> Mamarok: ah, okay.. I though that if I do a recursive rm ~/old/lib -rf for example, that it would also remove files where the symlinks pointed to..
<Mamarok> phoenixz: if you perform a search with the "find" option in Dolphin, you can remove the links directly in there
<Mamarok> phoenixz: you might have to run Dolphin with kdesudo though
<phoenixz> Mamarok: well, if rm does not remove the file a symlink points to, there is no problem
<salohcin> Hello I'm having a litte networking troubleeeee
<salohcin> I can conneth wired and wirelesslyct to the network bo
<salohcin> ugh
<salohcin> I can connect to the network both wired and wirelessly
<salohcin> However if I create a second user they cannot connect
<salohcin> What could be wrong?
<tlaloc> hi ¿amsn+cam install?
<genii> salohcin: Likely the second user needs to be in a group such as "dialout" or "plugdev". Compare what groups bothe users belong to. The first is by default a member of admin group but following users should *not* be.
<Mamarok> tlaloc: in english, please
<tlaloc> how to install a video camera in amsn
<Mamarok> tlaloc: sry, I don't know, never used amsn
<Mamarok> tlaloc: did you search on their website for instructions?
<Being_Tsukasa> question: in Kubuntu, what do i need to install to have volume in youtube videos? or am i really dumb and dont have an audio driver installed?
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: this can be a problem related to flash, did it ever work?
<tlaloc> 	
<tlaloc> how can I install a video camera in ubuntu
<Mamarok> tlaloc: a webcan you mean?
<Being_Tsukasa> Mamarok: i have never tested volume apart from youtube, and the video works, just not the audio
<tlaloc> webcam no
<tlaloc> edit video
<tlaloc> with a camcorder
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: go to system settings -> multimedia and check if the sound works
<Mamarok> tlaloc: well, does your camera have an USB port?
<tlaloc> usb and firewire
<Mamarok> tlaloc: just connect it and you can copy the video from it to your /home
<Mamarok> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Mamarok> hm, video editing software, let's see
<salohcin> genii: Thank you can you test something else for me?
<phoenixz> CTRL-F1 gets me to my first desktop, CTRL-F2 gets me to my 2nd desktop.. I have 6 desktops, but CTRL-F5 and CTRL-F6 dont bring me to the 5th and 6th desktop.. How can I configure this?
<salohcin> genii: in krunner type login and try to run the login manager
<Mamarok> tlaloc: for video edition, try kdenlive
<Mamarok> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): a non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1285 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<tlaloc> thanks
<Mamarok> phoenixz: from Ctrl-F5 on there are already hotkey settings for other stuff, you need to configure this if you want to change it
<phoenixz> Mamarok: Sounds logical.. Where can I configure this?
<Mamarok> phoenixz: systemsettings -> Keyboard&Mouse
<phoenixz> Mamarok: thanks!
<Mamarok> phoenixz: you are welcome :)
<Being_Tsukasa_> ok, i just clicked on something by mistake, and my windows displaying on the bottom bar disappeared, how do i switch this back?
<salohcin> Mamarok: ha ha for some reason I read that as you are awesome
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: go to the cashew shaped icon on the right of the panel
<salohcin> Being_Tsukasa_: Is the rest of the panel still there?
<Mamarok> salohcin: some are :)
<salohcin> Mamarok: :-)
<anonimous_> I did it!!
<Being_Tsukasa_> i have the system try still, and the rest of the panel, its just the part that shows the minimzed windows
<salohcin> An aside queston is the Login manager supposed to be broken?
<Mamarok> salohcin: in Jaunty?
<juxbox> why doesn't kubuntu ask me for a root password during installation, and any administrative tasks, it asks for my account's password rather than root?
<salohcin> Being_Tsukasa_: There is a button on the far right of the panel click that then add widgets
<salohcin>  Mamarok: Yes
<Mamarok> salohcin: you talk about kdm, right?
<salohcin> The manager for KDM yes
<Being_Tsukasa_> what is the widget name?
<salohcin> Being_Tsukasa_: Task manager
<Mamarok> juxbox: the first user is automatically the system adminstrator and has sudo rights
<Being_Tsukasa> sweet thanks
<salohcin> !root | juxbox
<ubottu> juxbox: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mamarok> salohcin: I don't think so, no, works fine here, some graphic glitches on startup that's all
<juxbox> ubottu: so how can i remove sudo rights, since this is not safe to be using.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Being_Tsukasa> now, how do i move the widgets around on the bar?
<Mamarok> juxbox: this is very save, much saver than root :)
<salohcin> Mamarok: I am talking of the login manager under advanced in System Settings
<Mamarok> juxbox: it is only granted to the first user
<juxbox> but now root is not used in anything rigt?
<salohcin> Being_Tsukasa: When the button on the panel is pressed yo ucan drag the widgets around
<Being_Tsukasa> cool thanks
<Mamarok> salohcin: so do I, works for me
<salohcin> .Hmm OK thanks
<Mamarok> juxbox: no, there is no root
<Being_Tsukasa> its been a few years since i last used linux, in that time a lot has changed
<juxbox> i see
<Being_Tsukasa> well... more like almost a year
<Mamarok> juxbox: if you need admin rights, you do the task with sudo <task>
<Being_Tsukasa> that or i forgot a lot :P
<juxbox> so how can i install mozilla firefox browser. i don't seem to find it?
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: KDE 4 has changed a lot in a year :)
<Mamarok> juxbox: it's called firefox, you can add it from the system settings in the menu
<Mamarok> juxbox: open "add and remove Software" and type firefox in the search bar
<salohcin> Mamarok: ah Well since we brought up KDM. It does not die when I logout
<Mamarok> salohcin: same here, but didn't have time to search for a bug till now
<juxbox> ya, i did that, and found so many results in there. But i think i'll look in the description.
<Mamarok> salohcin: it workd in 4.2.2, it doesn't in 4.2.3
<Mamarok> juxbox: there is a meta-package just called firefox
<juxbox> so how can i change the look of how kubuntu boots? i mean that blue kubuntu word?
<Mamarok> juxbox: on startup you mean?
<juxbox> ya
<salohcin> Mamarok: Ah I'm on 4.2.85 So what would be the problem? X ?
<Being_Tsukasa> back to my audio problem
<Mamarok> juxbox: you have to change this in the grub settings
<Being_Tsukasa> i have no sound output according to the tests :S
<Mamarok> !grub | juxbox
<ubottu> juxbox: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: do you have pulseaudio on top of the list in multimedia?
<juxbox> well, i need to change the black screen of grup too
<Being_Tsukasa> should it be?
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: not really, not in KDE at least
<Being_Tsukasa> i do however have the windows audio drivers kickin around, how would i install them on here?
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: but do you see your soundcard there?
<Being_Tsukasa> yes i do
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: no need for windows driver in Linux :)
<salohcin> Mamarok: So it's simply broken with no current workaround?
<Mamarok> !sound | Being_Tsukasa
<ubottu> Being_Tsukasa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mamarok> salohcin: as I said, I haven't had time to investigate yet, but I hardly ever log out...
<salohcin> Mamarok: Ah Well let me try the second user to see if they have network :)
<Mamarok> salohcin: network? You were talking about kdm...
<salohcin> Mamarok: My inital question was why my second user could not join the network which genii answered
<Being_Tsukasa> i do not see a sound system option
<juxbox> does kubuntu support screen saver because i need to lock the screen if idle for 4 minutes?
<Mamarok> salohcin: ok, you have to add the user to the dialout group I think
<salohcin> I did
<Mamarok> juxbox: yes, still in system settings -> Desktop
<Being_Tsukasa> i should probably test my wireless card too, but that i know how to get working
<Mamarok> juxbox: your first time on Linux?
<Being_Tsukasa> so, what do i do if i dont see a sound system option under system settings?
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: tries Multimedia?
<Mamarok> try*
<juxbox> Mamarok: no, but first time to kubuntu and kde4.
<Mamarok> juxbox: did you use KDE 3 before?
<Mamarok> juxbox: then just try and look around, it's not that different
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: sorry, that instructions are for Gnome as it seems...
<juxbox> Mamarok: ya
<juxbox> well, i haven't used ubuntu or kubuntu before so
<juxbox> things are very different in here not unix way
<Being_Tsukasa> well... i can check it out online, but if you know anything, it will make my life easier :)
<Mamarok> juxbox: it's just Linux, there is not much difference from one distro to another, basically the package system, but the desktops should be more or less the same
<Being_Tsukasa> just out of curiosity though, how many other girls use linux?
<juxbox> ya, but i'm shocked about the nonexsisting root
<salohcin> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: read the SoundTroubleshooting section in the link I gave you, might help
<salohcin> Being_Tsukasa: Quite I few I would guess
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: there is no count, but there are many
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: does this matter? this is a technical environnment, so who cares...
<Being_Tsukasa> just curious
<Mamarok> juxbox: sudo is much saver than having a root user
<Mamarok> safer*
 * Mamarok is getting tired...
<juxbox> so is there a way to change the color and feel of the main panel?
 * salohcin hugs Mamarok and hands over a pillow
<Mamarok> juxbox: System Settings -> Appearance...
<Mamarok> salohcin: thx :)
<Mamarok> juxbox: I'm sure if you have some Linux experience you can find by yourself too :) Just look around!
<juxbox> i looked there, but i can't find much settings
<Mamarok> juxbox: color?
<Mamarok> juxbox: ok, sorry, misread, you said panel, right?
<juxbox> yes the main panel that contains the k menu.
<Mamarok> juxbox: right click on the destop -> Appearance Settings
<juxbox> hmm
<Mamarok> as the Panel is part of the Desktop, its on the Desktop you will find it :)
<Being_Tsukasa> hmmm... it would appear my sound card isnt supported :S
<Being_Tsukasa> too new...
 * Lurkan is away: Ausente por ahora.
<Being_Tsukasa> which is odd, as this machine is a year and a half old
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: too exotic maybe? where did it say it isn't supported?
<Mamarok> !away > Lurkan
<ubottu> Lurkan, please see my private message
<Being_Tsukasa> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<Being_Tsukasa> mine is in the ICH8 family
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: Intel cards are nearly all supported AFAIK
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: read the date at the end of the page: "This page was last modified 05:10, 23 December 2007" ...
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: what sound card is it exactly?
<Being_Tsukasa> lol... so yeah, its probably supported then, so i will pretend it is and keep going forward
<Mamarok> ok, I need some food, bbl
<phoenixz> How come that kopete has so many problems where pidgin is so simple? Pidgin is install, run, add google mail account and it works.. kopete doesn't want to connect, doesnt work, etc.. Is there still stuff under development?
<drbobb> well kopete *did* work back in kde3
<Being_Tsukasa> i wouldnt know, ive had problems with pidgin so far, ill sort it out after my audio
<xzewron> phoenixz: I have the same problem.
<salohcin> phoenixz: It connects fine here. Did you change the server ?
<xzewron> kopete doesnt want to connect for me
<drbobb> and pidgin does mostly work, though not equally well with all services
<drbobb> hmm pidgin insists on spellchecking my writing, which is pretty useless considering my locale is not english
<drbobb> and I can't find any option/setting to turn that nuisance off
<drbobb> though I did find a way to easily pick one of about a dozen input methods
<drbobb> (I wouldn't know how to use any of them of course)
<drbobb> hey lemme ask everybody: do the arrow keys autorepeat for you?
<drbobb> cause mine don't, for some reason
<drbobb> uhh actually up and right do autorepeat, while down and left don't
<drbobb> is that a bug or what?
<juxbox> how can i know the owner of a directory?
<salohcin> ls -l
<salohcin> or right click -> properties in dolphin
<neptune_> hello
<juxbox> how do you explain this drwx------ 22 ptframe ptframe  4096 2009-05-19 22:38 ptframe
<juxbox> and i'm ptframe, yet, i can't write to it.
<juxbox> i used chmod 700 against it though could that be the problem?
<Mamarok> juxbox: that is not a directory
<juxbox> Mamarok: it's /home/ptframe
<Mamarok> juxbox: well, actually it is but it doesn't have the right prmissions
<juxbox> what permission should i have to access it, but not any other user?
<Mamarok> juxbox: sudo chown ptframe -R /home/ptframe/
<Being_Tsukasa> when i am doing "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" what do i have to do to get this to work "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m44"?
<Mamarok> this will change recursively all to make you the owner
<juxbox> Mamarok: why do i have to do that if i already own it?
<Being_Tsukasa> because it doesnt look like i did anything when i typed it and hit enter
<Mamarok> juxbox: also, you need to set the permissions to drwxr--r--
<genii> Mamarok: It looks like they may have recursively 700 from 755 everything in ~
<juxbox> but i don't want others to read it
<Mamarok> juxbox: whcih would be chown 777
<Mamarok> 744
<Mamarok> sry
<juxbox> Mamarok: wouldn't chmod 740 be ok?
<loris> Hi
<noaXess> if i switch to many/fast ALT+TAB then keyboard stops working... any idea, tipps?
<loris> Wow.. there's a lot of people in there...
<Mamarok> loris: most do just linger :)
<Mamarok> juxbox: you need to make it readable for all
<Mamarok> well, I guess 740 might be ok too...
<Mamarok> never did that
<juxbox> Mamarok: i don't want it to be readable for all.
<Being_Tsukasa> do i have to "^O WriteOut" after?
<Mamarok> juxbox: how many other users are there?
<genii> Being_Tsukasa: or ctrl-x for exit then just confirm the save name and location
<Mamarok> Being_Tsukasa: what do you mean?
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- 700 is fine to allow the owner to create files in the directory
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- what exactly is failing, and what error message do you get?
<Being_Tsukasa> genii: ty
<Mamarok> DarkriftX: he has 700 on his home directory...
<Being_Tsukasa> now to see if this worked
<juxbox> Dragnslcr: i need 700 on my home directory but it's not allowing me to write it
<juxbox> to* it
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- what exactly are you trying to create, and how are you doing it?
<Mamarok> juxbox: why did you change that in the first place?
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- and what error message do you get?
<juxbox> Dragnslcr: nothing the paste and create new file is deactivated.
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- in Dolphin?
<juxbox> Mamarok: because i need it 700. That's why
<juxbox> Dragnslcr: yes, but in other folders it's activated.
<juxbox> directories*
<Being_Tsukasa> ok, that got my audio working, but disabled my media control buttons on my lappy
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- if you right-click in the window, all of the options under Create New are disabled?
<juxbox> Dragnslcr: create new itself is disabled.
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- that's pretty odd
<Being_Tsukasa> so, how do i manage volume from on the system, rather than with hardwired buttons?
<Being_Tsukasa> or enable the buttons again?
<juxbox> ptframe@ptframe-laptop:~$ ls -l /home | grep ptframe
<juxbox> drwx------ 22 ptframe ptframe  4096 2009-05-19 22:38 ptframe
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, permissions look fine
<Dragnslcr> Check to see if the disk is full, maybe
<drbobb> uh no, he should be able to write to it as it is
<drbobb> juxbox: how did you find you can't write to that dir?
<drbobb> juxbox: yeah that was my question too - what failed?
<drbobb> juxbox: in a terminal, change to that directory and issue something like `touch qqq' or so
<drbobb> and see what happens
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- if I create a directory owned by my user and set the permissions to 700, the Create New option is enabled
<juxbox> ptframe@ptframe-laptop:~$ mkdir delme
<juxbox> mkdir: cannot create directory `delme': File exists
<Dragnslcr> Well that's an obvious error
<juxbox> Dragnslcr: so what's wrong with my case?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno
<Mamarok> df -h
<Dragnslcr> Disk space is the only other thing I can think of offhand
<genii> Did you have the file browser open the entire time you were looking at the directory properties/changing them?
<Dragnslcr> Check something like pwd as a sanity check to make sure you're really in the directory you think you are
<salohcin> Halp!
<salohcin> I logged in and the sound went nuts. It's a just a beeping going on constantly
<nixx> hello
<salohcin> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nixx> :)
<mark___> :)
<genii> salohcin: Maybe you have a key stuck
<nixx> i have a problem to install the ati graphic card drivers
<salohcin> genii: Very much not that kind of beeping
<Mamarok> nixx: on Jaunty?
<salohcin> genii: Think a phone left off the hook beeping to be noticed
<nixx> if i install them and make restart my pc ubuntu freezes before thr login shows up
<genii> salohcin: Hm. Some boxes make that sound just before shutting down due to overheati
<Mamarok> salohcin: do you have something pressing on the keyboard or the mouse?
<salohcin> genii: I think it's trying to play the login sound
<nixx> hmm i'm not sure :) but it's the actuall version
<salohcin> Mamarok: Not that I know of I killed The X server with alt+Sysreq+K since Logging out doesn't work and when I logged in it was doing that
<Mamarok> nixx: don't use the fglry drivers, they are broken, you need the radeon drivers instead
<salohcin> I rebooted to see if it would reset the audio driver and it's still doing it
<nixx> ah okay so better i use the official drivers from the ati website right
<Mamarok> nixx: not, those are broken too
<drbobb> juxbox: and `touch qqq' said what?
<nixx> want only to be sure because i reinstall everything now the 3rd time :)
<juxbox> well
<juxbox> the problem is with dolphin and /home/ptframe/Video/video directory
<Mamarok> nixx: the ATI drivers are broken, they removed support for a lot of cards and fired all the driver developers :(
<salohcin> genii: The dialout worked like a charm. I logged in and it instantly logged into the network
<salohcin> Mamarok: Wait what?
<juxbox> i could make a new dir inside it with mkdir, but couldn't with dolphon what would be wrong them?
<nixx> woot that sucks
<salohcin> When did they fire the developers? Didn't a new driver just come out sunday?
<Mamarok> actually, they fired the developers for financial reasons, then removed the supported cards
<genii> salohcin: Good, glad to help on that count at least.
<genii> salohcin: As for the sound issues, not my strength
<salohcin> crimsum?
<nixx> so have i any chance to get them running now !?
<phoenixz> When using the Desktop settings interface to download wallpapers, where are these stored?
<phoenixz> When using the Desktop settings interface to download wallpapers, where are these stored?
<phoenixz> ups
<Dragnslcr> juxbox- maybe Dolphin didn't pick up the changed permissions. Try closing Dolphin and starting it again
<salohcin> phoenixz: somewhere in ~/.kde I think ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<salohcin> Anyone knows how to reboot a sound card?
<juxbox> Dragnslcr: but any other direcotory under /home/ptframe is fine only but that one
<phoenixz> salohcin: ah, ok..  Is it possible to define these directories somewherE? I have my wallpapers stored on another location..
<salohcin> phoenixz: Not sure. Check in #ghns ?
<phoenixz> salohcin: what channel is that?
<Mamarok> phoenixz: you can judst add your directory
<juxbox> ok my fault
<juxbox> i copied it as root. how can i chown it?
<salohcin> The channel for the module that the get new wallpapers is built on
<nixx> hmm is this driver okay ? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.17&lang=English
<salohcin> juxbox: With chown ?
<nixx> i have a X800
<KDesk> hi
<salohcin> !hi | KDesk
<ubottu> KDesk: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<juxbox> ya, chown then what :)
<salohcin> juxbox: Then whoever you set it to now owns it
<kurumin> hgh
<noaXess> how do i force a file system check? on eg. next reboot?
<KDesk> I am trying to build an amarok 2.0.96 package for jaunty with the PPA system. But I get an error after "dh build", how can I fix this?
<KDesk> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin/amarok': No such file or directory
<KDesk> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<genii> noaXess: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Mamarok> KDesk: I would ask on the Launchpad-users list
<noaXess> genii: aha.. i thought it's something like this :) thanks
<genii> noaXess: np
<noaXess> genii: will it be deleted after the fsck?
<genii> noaXess: Yes, usually
<noaXess> okay.
<noaXess> other problem, inside from kde4.2.3: if i switch to many/fast ALT+TAB then keyboard stops working... any idea, tipps?
<Pie`> I need some help setting up dual monitors
<KDesk> Mamarok: ok, I will ask, thanks :)
<Mamarok> KDesk: you need qtscriptbindings1 and taglib-extras, do you have those?
<nixx> mamarok: hmm is this driver okay ? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.17&lang=English
<Mamarok> nixx: I don't know
<Mamarok> nixx: but in general, I don't trust the drivers from AMD, most of the time they make things worse
<KDesk> Mamarok: yes, I have those. libtag-extras-dev and libqtscriptbindings1 as build deps. And the kubuntu-experiental ppa as ppa dependency.
<noaXess> Pie`: what graficcard?
<Pie`> noaXess: nvidia 8600gt
<Mamarok> KDesk: AFAIK, the Kubuntu devs are already working on packages
<nixx> okay  kind of sucks last time everything was fine with the drivers :)
<nixx> anyway let's try it :)
<noaXess> try "NVIDIA X Server Settings" from kmenu
<KDesk> Mamarok: ah, that is good to know :)
<noaXess> Pie`: see two lines above ;)
<Pie`> I don't appear to have that noaXess
<Mamarok> KDesk: but there are problems, you might want to get in touch with them
<KDesk> Mamarok: is there a channel ? kubuntu-devel?
<Mamarok> KDesk: yes
<noaXess> Pie`: install package nvidia-settings: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<noaXess> !info nvidia | Pie`
<KDesk> Mamarok: ok, thanks!
<ubottu> Pie`: Package nvidia does not exist in jaunty
<Pie`> I'll have to wait for sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop first :D
<Mamarok> KDesk: you are welcome :)
<noaXess> !nvidia | Pie`
<ubottu> Pie`: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<justin___> hey i am bored is there anyone interesting to talk to in here
<noaXess> justin___: why not?
<noaXess> justin___: whats about your ___
<Mamarok> justin___, noaXess go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> !chat
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Mamarok> right...
<Pie`> I prefer Pidgin to Kopete
<Pie`> but thats jsut preference ;)
<noaXess> Mamarok: no problem.. but i stil have my ALT+TAB prolem
<Mamarok> noaXess: you don't have to leave here, just do the talking elsewhere :)
<noaXess> i know.. :) the rules
<noaXess> if i switch to many/fast ALT+TAB then keyboard stops working... any idea, tipps?
<drbobb> in the add plasmoid dialog, some plasmoids in the list display some sort of hourglass thingy by their names, what does that mean?
<Mamarok> noaXess: I can't reproduce, sry
<Dragnslcr> drbobb- I was wondering that myself
<noaXess> Mamarok: i don't see any entries in log's after keyboard stops working.. if i change to console 1 (CTRL+ALT+1) then my keyboard works.. only a kde/kdm problem
<nixx> sorry but how can i test again if accelerated 3d works
<drbobb> It's not good UI design, using elements many user will have a hard time figuring out the meaning of
<FrauHansen> Hi. Im trying to compile a bluetooth tool using gcc but i'm getting "bluetooth/bluetooth.h : No such file or directory
<FrauHansen> but i have all the bluez-stuff installed and even the files are there (located them with find) what am i missing here?
<juxbox> what's the best download manager that integrate into firefox that can resume downloads and can download youtube videos?
<justin___> ok so like I went to try and get pidgin but it is talking that I have to build it how do I build it?
<Mamarok> noaXess: justin___ you don't have to build it, isn't it in the repositories?
<Mamarok> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ultratek> i downloaded the latest fire fox bz2 because i broke my original installation which wont work via deb and synaptic...how do i extract and where to install?
<ultratek> i do not have a way of getting on the web now
<FrauHansen> ultratek: why don't you use konqueror until firefox is fixed?
<dyn0myt3> Try Opera
<ultratek> so there has been a problem with firefox that is out of my hands anyway?
<ultratek> i was getting some java script error with speed dial so i disabled it..which happed after running firefox as sudo in termianl
<ultratek> then i rebooted and got the sudo firefox responding correctly but not user
<ultratek> then it finally broke
<Mamarok> ultratek: why do you run firefox with admin rights?
<Mamarok> ultratek: tried moving .mozilla?
<ultratek> well how so and how do i get it back and working cuz it wont even when i install all necessities through synaptic
<Mamarok> ultratek: first of all, there is no reason to run applications with sudo rights, unless it's for system administration
<Mamarok> ultratek: try the following:
<Mamarok> mv .mozilla/ .mozilla:old/
<alex___> does anyone have an exe program
<Mamarok> then try restarting firefox, but just as a normal user
<ultratek> well i was trying to login through firefox into swat as root which wouldnt aceppt root as user  for some reason like before
<Mamarok> alex___: exe programs are for Windows only
<alex___> so what do i use
<Mamarok> alex___: what do you want to do?
<dyn0myt3> Alex what are you trying to do?
<alex___> install wine
<ultratek> mamarok, i did the cmd but i cant start firefox even once it is install because i used: rm -rf /opt
<alex___> where can i go to install wine
<Mamarok> ultratek: why did you do that?
<ultratek> sudo apt-get install wine
<juxbox> anybody having a problem with dolphin? It hangs up frequenly with me.
<Mamarok> anyway, firefox is not installed in /opt anyway AFAIK
<ultratek> trying to clear it out completely for new installation
 * Mamarok really wonders what goes wrong today, everything works for here...
<Mamarok> ultratek: you should not touch the system folders unless you know what you are doing...
<ultratek> well according to a doc on ubuntu.org it is when installing from bz2 i guess
<Mamarok> ultratek: what else did you change?
<ultratek> wait i rm /opt/firefox not the rest
<alex___> can some one come into my computer and set me up
<Mamarok> ultratek: firefox is in the repositories, you do not need to compile yourself
<justin___> what is a repositorie?
<Mamarok> alex___: baaad idea, unless you really trust somebody
<ultratek> i know but i cant get it to work from the repositories because i rm the firefox dir
<ner0x> My flash does not have sound in firefox, any suggestions?
<Mamarok> justin___: it is the folders on the Ubuntu servers where the packages are hosted
<alex___> mamrok can i trust you
<justin___> how do i get there?
<Aronis> Hello..
<Mamarok> alex___: I do not do remote support, and I am not a wine specialist
 * Mamarok tries to catch up
<Aronis> Does anyone know how to solve the problem with flash without sound in firefox?
<Mamarok> please, everybody, calm down, I try to sort this out, but patience!!!
<Mamarok> ok, ultratek, you first:
<Mamarok> ultratek: you run Jaunty, right?
<ultratek> 64 yes
<Mamarok> and you know how to use the package manager?
<alex___> I NEED HELP VERY BAD
<Mamarok> alex___: patience!
<Mamarok> alex___: I am alone here and have at least three others who were here first!
<alex___> mamarok do you go to school
<Mamarok> alex___: just wait, please
<alex___> ok
<Mamarok> ultratek: answer?
<ultratek> k
<ultratek> yes
<ultratek> sry i was reading
<Mamarok> ultratek: then remove and install firefox again
<alex___> i will be right back
<ultratek> k
<Mamarok> ultratek: and do not go into system folders unless you really know what you do...
<Mamarok> justin___: what help do you need?
<justin___> I am wondering where I go for this repositoie  thingy for downloads
<ultratek> mamarok, it is doing what it did before the lil hourglass spinning thing for the mouse comes up for a while and nothing happens
<Mamarok> ultratek: the package manager?
<ultratek> mamarok when i go to start firefox
<Mamarok> justin___: the repositories are configured by default, got to system settings -> "Add or remove software" and use the search field
<ultratek> after pkgmanager
<Mamarok> ultratek: did you read what I told you earlier?
<ultratek> rm then install
<ultratek> i already had it rm
<ner0x> Reinstall firefox to fix the flash problem?
<Mamarok> ultratek: no, I didn't tell you that at all
<ultratek> sry
<Mamarok> ultratek: I told you to remove and install firefox using the package manager, do *not* remove packages manually
<ner0x> Mamarok: Got your hands full? hah
<ryanakca> justin___: To add and remove programs?
<ultratek> i did do it through the pkg manager
<ign0ramus> ner0x, flash is not working in firefox?
<Mamarok> ner0x: this was not an advice for you, read correctly!
<ryanakca> oops, already answered, nevermind
<ultratek> yesterday was the only thing i erased-firefox using rm
<justin___> I dont see it on the list
<Mamarok> ultratek: never do that, that's not how it works
<ultratek> k
<Mamarok> ryanakca: could you help out?
<alex___> back
<ryanakca> Mamarok: yes, with whom?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Correct.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, are you on 64bit version?
<ner0x> Mamarok: I know it wasn't. Thought I may have stumble upon the channel after it was asked.
<Mamarok> ryanakca: well, nearly everybody right now, I need a coffee first
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Yes.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, did you upgrade to jaunty or fresh install?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Fresh install.
<Aronis> Mamarok: Have you ever faced this kind of problem with flash without sound in firefox?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, ok we'll try the basics ... do "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge"
<alex___> no
<ign0ramus> ner0x, then do: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Mamarok> Aronis: yes, numerous times, but it was related to the flash plugin most of the times
 * Mamarok doesn't need a coffee but a bed...
<ign0ramus> ner0x, then restart firefox... try youtube or something...
<ner0x> Package manager is just a frontend for apt?
<ryanakca> ultratek: Did you get your issue with firefox solved?
<juxbox> is there a way to safe remove flash drives?
<ultratek> no
<Aronis> i believe so, but i've tried all possibilities found on google, do you have any idea?
<ultratek> i got the firefox dir back into opt
<ryanakca> ner0x: Yes, which is a front end for dpkg, if I'm not mistaken
<ner0x> ryanakca: So many. :)
<ultratek> from a compile of the downloaded file
<ryanakca> ultratek: That isn't supported here, please ask in #firefox
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Okay, no flash at all now.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, you did "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Yeah, I just noticed. Didn't see that, sorry. ONe moment.
<ultratek> k
<ign0ramus> ner0x, k
<ryanakca> ultratek: If you want to uninstall that version of firefox and install the one that (K)Ubuntu distributes then we can help you.
<ner0x> ign0ramus: This installs proprietary drivers?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: software* sorry.
<Aronis> Mamarok: i believe so, but i've tried all possibilities found on google, do you have any idea?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, well, the kubuntu packaged ones, yes
<ign0ramus> ner0x, hence the "nonfree"
<ultratek> k,, i will got to # firefox, thank you all
<Mamarok> Aronis: please ask sombody else, I'm off for today, sry
<ryanakca> Aronis: do any other sound applications work?
<Aronis> yes, perfectly
<Aronis> just flash videos on firefox dont
<ryanakca> Aronis: How did you install flash?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: It doesn't seem to work now.
<juxbox> so how can i install the cli version only of mplayer?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, ok... close firefox
<Aronis> donwloading at adobe website
<ign0ramus> ner0x, do: "sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash
<Aronis> the .deb file
<ryanakca> Aronis: ok, what was the name of the deb file?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: None installed.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, is anything marked for removal?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, ok
<ryanakca> juxbox: install mplayer-nogui if I remember correctly
<ign0ramus> ner0x, are you running compiz?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I believe so.
<Aronis> ryanakca: install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<ign0ramus> ner0x, well, it makes a difference if you are... so...
<ign0ramus> ner0x, if you are, do: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<ner0x> ign0ramus: ign0ramus KDE 4.2 with the gfx features, so I would assume so.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, those are powered by kwin, i believe
<Aronis> I solved! it was just the channel on mixer that was mute
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I believe it uses compiz though.
<Aronis> PCM channel
<ign0ramus> ner0x, ok, then do the command above for compiz settings
<ryanakca> Aronis: what does ``sudo dpkg -r install_flash_player_10_linux.deb'' do?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Okay, it's installed.
<Aronis> it is supposed do reinstall the driver
<Aronis> but it seems to be okay now
<ign0ramus> ner0x, now if you run "compizconfig-settings-manager", you should be able to disable
<ryanakca> Aronis: Hmm? No, Uninstall the version you manually installed, then
<ryanakca> !flash | Aronis
<Aronis> thank you
<ubottu> Aronis: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ign0ramus> "Undirect Full Screen Windows" ner0x
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Aapparently kwin rewrote their own compiz drivers.
<Aronis> ubottu: I know that, I work ubuntu for years, now I am tring to like KDE
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ign0ramus> ner0x, so that command does not help you?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Does not. Sorry.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, ok... we'll try from the source, then. do: "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge" again
<ner0x> ign0ramus: ign0ramus done.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, get 64bit Flash from Adobe: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I can not automate this?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I must install manually?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, well, we've tried the packaged versions, and they don't seem to help...
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Okay. Where should I put the library?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, "cd" to the Directory where you've downloaded the package, and do: "tar -xzvf  libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz"
<ner0x> I got the file out of the tar archive.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, place the extracted folder in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ign0ramus> ner0x, if that folder doesn't exist, create it
<ign0ramus> ner0x, then restart firefox
<ner0x> ign0ramus: .. oh my god..
<ign0ramus> well.. ?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Apparently by default flash uses a different channel rather than the default one for sound.
<ner0x> It was just me moving the volume up.
<ner0x> ign0ramus: How dumb is that.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, hahaha!
<ign0ramus> ner0x, PCM
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I have intel HD audio, everything else goes to another device..
<ner0x> By default.
<ner0x> I'd like to install non-free again.
<ner0x> If I can, I"m sure it'll work now. :(
 * ner0x grumbles.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, just remove the file from ~/.mozilla/plugins and do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ign0ramus> ner0x, lol
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Now that doesn't make me dumb!
<ner0x> That's poor planning on the software's part.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, not really.... i should have asked, but i thought you weren't getting flash to work *at all*
<ign0ramus> ner0x, i was just trying to take the load off Mamarok
<ner0x> I'm by no means a n00b. :) This is the first thing that was a problem...
<ner0x> I can't believe it defaults to a different device.
 * ner0x grumbles again.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, by default, Flash plugin uses OSS, which for your purposes, can be controlled by PCM volume slider
<ner0x> ign0ramus: OSS is deprecated is it not?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, also, to change default sound slider, you can right click on kmix icon and Set Default Master
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I default it to "Master" so I can control all of them.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, OSS is still the layer that directly communicates with hardware
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I'll just move PCM up to max
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I thought replaced by alsa?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, generally it goes: Sound Device > OSS > Alsa > Pulse Audio
<ign0ramus> ner0x, which is a freakin mess :/
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Yeah, that is pretty bad.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, i personally hate Pulse, but the devs insist its more flexible.
<ner0x> ign0ramus: alsa always worked for me.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, me too ;)
<ign0ramus> ner0x, and (once you found out how), it was easy to configure
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Well, I lied. Sometimes I can't figure out the sound. hah
<ign0ramus> ner0x, who expects mute as a default?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Not I.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, you and a million others that had the same problem :)
<ner0x> ign0ramus: I bet. I like kubuntu so far. No hiccups
<ign0ramus> ner0x, what kind of graphics do you have?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Define graphics? Driver? Card? Pretty GUI things?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, intel, ati, or nvidia?
<ner0x> ign0ramus: nvidia
<ign0ramus> ner0x, that's why you like kubuntu :)
<ner0x> ati and intel not so friendly?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, if you had ati or intel you'd be agonizing over workarounds and other hacks
<ign0ramus> ner0x, not yet, it isn't
<ner0x> Nvidia has long been better supported in the linux community.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, i have an unsupported kernel and a PPA for intel drivers, just to have a usuable desktop
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Ick.
<ign0ramus> ner0x, it works well now, so not too bad... i just hope these are fixed for Karmic
<ner0x> Karmic?
<ner0x> Next Release?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, Jaunty (KDE version) was a lot of new changes and re-writes
<ign0ramus> ner0x, yup
<ner0x> ign0ramus: What's the release date?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, October
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Not to far away. Every 6 months?
<ign0ramus> ner0x, yup
<ign0ramus> ner0x, which is sometimes a bad thing... devs have to rush to put out an OS that may or may not be ready
<ner0x> ign0ramus: Yeah, sometimes you can't rush that stuff.
<silentstri16_> is there a wasy to build a pre-built environment with kubuntu? a program or something?
<piccolino_> sera
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> I have a fresh jaunty install
<zmitya> in KDE I'm unable to create a panel in my right side of my screen
<ubuntu> i was woundering how does someone combind 2 80 gig's and make it 160 gig of hard drive space on there computer???
<zmitya> it puts to the top, but I can't move it to the right side of my screen somehow
<zmitya> can sy please help me ?
<zmitya> ubuntu: with raid 0 or with LVM
<ubuntu> i don't know much about computer's srry to say
<silentstri16_> can anyone tell me if there is a program/tool/suite of tools to build a pre-built environment so I can retrieve data from the computer i believe  is affected
<ubuntu> the hard drives r both westerns
<ner0x> ubuntu: You don't combine them?
<ubuntu> then how can i get 160 gig's from them???
<ner0x> ubuntu: You don't "get" it, it's already there.
<ubuntu> i know that there is a way to make 2 80 gig's into 160 gig but i don't know how to do that, though
<ubuntu> not in window's
<zmitya> ubuntu: do you mean 16-G in one big "partition" ?
<zmitya> ubuntu: do you mean 160G in one big "partition" ?
<ubuntu> yes
<zmitya> ubuntu: with raid 0 or with LVM
<ubuntu> either on
<ubuntu> one
<ubuntu> i don't know what raid 0 or with LVM mean's srry to say
<ubuntu> i don't know much about computer's but i'm gonna learn ,thnx to u guy's help  ^_^
<zmitya> well, not really easy to tell it in a few lines
<zmitya> lets google for that
<ubuntu> i did google and nothing, that's why i'm here
<zmitya> usually you want to do it install time, but it is possible to do it with an existing OS
<ubuntu> ok
<ner0x> ubuntu: Are you on linux right now?
<zmitya> ubuntu: http://ds9a.nl/lvm-howto/HOWTO//cvs/lvm-howto/output/lvm-howto.html#toc2
<lars> some idées about getting s-video port to be recognized?
<ubuntu> kubuntu live disc is what i'm us'n right now to talk to u guy's becuz i don't have a os on the computer rite now
<ubuntu> what's the link?
<zmitya> ubuntu that is good... choose manual partitioning and there will be an LVM possibility somewhere
<zmitya> sorry can't help you in more detailed
<ubuntu> ok but what about for WINDOW'S???
<zmitya> ubuntu: ??
<lovre> how do i know what opengl i have installed?
<zmitya> on windows lets buy a HW raid card, setup raid0 and install windows on it and go to #windows I think
<ubuntu> i was using window's and i wanted to put both of my hard drives that are both 80 gig's into 160 gig of hard drive space from installing window's
<dyn0myt3> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<wirechief> lovre: what does this give you ? glxinfo |grep version
<lovre> server glx version string: 1.4
<lovre> client glx version string: 1.4
<lovre> GLX version: 1.3
<lovre> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 180.44
<lovre> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<wirechief> lovre well this more like what you are wanting ....dpkg -l |grep opengl
<winterelf> hi . need help please... my kubuntu stack after the grub, when the screen with the "kubuntu" name is in the middle and the scroll blue line that goes back and forward freeze too... i booted from live cd  and removed the name "splash" from the menu.lst so i could see the problam, and i booted again from grub , after this it says some wierd error of 4 lines and than just rapeat on the same error again and again .. so i guess this is for the freeze... anyone 
<ign0ramus> winterelf, the exact error could prove helpful
<lovre> wirechief: ty
<rmrfslash> Oh snap!!! New fglrx (Catalyst 9.5) on AMD website!
<rmrfslash> :D
<rmrfslash> If this actually works, I might claim to have the perfect Linux installation on a laptop :)
<rmrfslash> Everything working.
<rmrfslash> Skype video/audio, DVD playback, hardware accel, resume/suspend, USB Broadband internet, WiFi, and more.
<winterelf> ign0ramus: i will write the error but it won't look good
<winterelf> ata3: status : {ddrdy err}
<winterelf> ata3: error: {unc}
<winterelf> ata3:exception emask 0x0 sAct 0x0 serr 0x0 action 0x0
<winterelf> ata3:bmdma stat 0x24
<winterelf> ata3:cmd 25/00:00:3f:b0:c9/00:04:1c:00:00:e0 tag o dma ....
<ign0ramus> winterelf, well, could be a bad HDD... do you have any other OS's on this computer?
<winterelf> ign0ramus:i have windows working... it's a laptop
<ign0ramus> winterelf, ok, let's make a backup first... do: "sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/options /etc/modprobe.d/options.bak"
<winterelf> ho, but i m on my laptop right now, and i can run kubuntu only if i m running it under live cd...
<ign0ramus> winterelf, you can get it running on livecd?
<winterelf> yes... i will move to another computer and i will be back in here . ok?
<ign0ramus> winterelf, ok
<phoenixz> Is there some place  / repo where I could find newer versions of either Firefox (3.1), Amarok (2.1) or Quassel (just anything newer) ?
<phoenixz> Current versions of these softwares (with exception of firefox) suck badly..
#kubuntu 2009-05-20
<snell> my computer freezes when i boot up, can someone help me out?
<phoenixz> quassel just.. well, doesnt really let me post messages :P I can read but not write which kind of defeats the IRC idea. :) plus it takes HUGE amounts of memory, so I'm back to konversation which just works like a charm..
<phoenixz> Amarok 2 also just... really.. why.... The Nero effect.. Supposedly, Amarok 2.1 is better, but is there a place wher I could find it?
<dyn0myt3> Quassel works fine for me, but I prefer Xine  and Opera :)
<phoenixz> dyn0myt3: kopete same story.. it just doesnt work, I can not make accounts.. so I am on pidgin which does noth ave a tray icon so when the window closes.. well, I have to kill the process to be able to see the contact list again..
<dyn0myt3> kopete is ok for me. but pidgin is nice
<robin0800> phoenixz: I like quassel and why can't you post?
<phoenixz> dyn0myt3: pidgin looks way better yeah, but just for being kde, I'd prefer kopete.. if it would work that is, and it doesnt.
<dyn0myt3> i have been trying to make my own widgets. for kopete or whatever but i'm not having much luck.
<phoenixz> robin0800: good question! I'd like to know that too, now Im on kdde3.5 konversation, but at least it works.. I'd prefer quassel but it just doesnt work.. takes 2 minutes to join a channel (not kidding) and I can write a messgage, it sends, but it never shows in the channels..
<dyn0myt3> i've installed compiz, qt, designer and now samba.
<dyn0myt3> hm superkaramba i meant
<phoenixz> ow, and quanta is also WAY messed up
<phoenixz> I can't open a file without seeing error messges about .tag files..
<juxbox> my audio doesn't work what should i do?
<robin0800> phoenixz: you were posting in the chanel (buffer view) weren't you?
<phoenixz> robin0800: buffer view? sorry, don't understand
<phoenixz> robin0800: I was writing in the same channels as in konversation.. various channels just to test it.. but nothing..
<phoenixz> Joining a channel takes 2 minutes, probably more
<phoenixz> either by /join #channel
<phoenixz> or when a channel is in the list, and I double click to join it.. nothing happens.. then like 2-3 minutes later, hurray, its there!
<juxbox> any ideas?
<phoenixz> robin0800: Be it just that I can not post :P
<ubuntu> hi, i'm back...
<winterelf> ...
<phoenixz> crap.. both pidgin and kopete don;t let me login to google talk..
<superwad> i'm no longer receiving the update notifications when new packages are available.  I have to manually update my repositories and run a package manager (synaptic, update manager, etc).  any idea why this would be?
<phoenixz> winterelf: welcome back then?
<winterelf> it's winterelf
<phoenixz> its you!
<ign0ramus> winterelf, huzzah!
<ign0ramus> winterelf, what kernel are you running? ('uname -r')
<silentstri16_> is there a sweet of tools for creating prebuillt enviroments?
<robin0800> phoenixz: There are two views in Quassel one called buffer view the other called Chat monitor two of the most confusing names ever You need buffer View
<winterelf> ign0ramus: it's winterelf... can u tell me what to do now?
<ign0ramus> winterelf, i just told you... (i'm wondering if its an acpi error in the kernel)... do "uname -r"
<phoenixz> robin0800: well, I see the text scrolling by and below that there is a white area where I can type text.. then when I press enter it dissappears, just like in konversation.. If there is a monitor thing, wherre you can not write.. then why can I write anyway?
<winterelf> some1?
<robin0800> phoenixz: And you have you idendity tothe left hand side?
<phoenixz> robin0800: yes
<phoenixz> well
<phoenixz> after about 2-3 minutes
<phoenixz> while I don't have it, I cant write eiter, the white area is greyed out..
<juxbox> how can i make my sound driver detected?
<robin0800> phoenixz: Not sure you may have to be registered on freenode
<Cerrdor> Sysinfo for 'Torvaldsland': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2), CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU1.50GHz at 1495 MHz (2991 bogomips), HD: 6/17GB, RAM: 244/248MB, 108 proc's, 6.29h up
<dyn0myt3> I can not login to Console
<robinr> dyn0myt3: not as root
<ner0x> How do I install Curses::UI for perl/
<dyn0myt3> i login to start X, but at the bottom of my screen is the menu to login to console but my screens just turns black  for a second then returns me to the login prompt
<Cerrdor> dyn0myt3: did you try hitting escape during boot to log into recovery?
<dyn0myt3> no
<dyn0myt3> i dont need recovery ?
<Cerrdor> I would try that since it has an option to fix xserver
<dyn0myt3> xserver seems ok it just wont take me to Console
<Cerrdor> even if you try Alt+F2?
<dyn0myt3> from inside kde? no. i didnt try it before i logged in
<juxbox> any ideas on how to fix the sound?
<Cerrdor> juxbox: whats the issue?
<Valkyrie> hi guys
<juxbox> Cerrdor: nothing with audio works
<dyn0myt3> hi
<Cerrdor> howdy Valkyrie
<Valkyrie> i need a bit of help... im running ubuntu
<Cerrdor> juxbox: did you open system settings and configure the audio output?
<juxbox> yes, but still doesn't work
<Cerrdor> juxbox: you on a lappy or desktop?
<juxbox> Cerrdor: labtop
<Cerrdor> with what soundcard?
<ryanakca> juxbox: So it isn't just flash anymore?
<Reaper> haha sweet I have dual booted Windows 7 and Kubuntu 9.04 and I am playing my music from the Windows partition
<juxbox> ryanakca: what do you mean flash?
<juxbox> Cerrdor: i'm not very sure, how can i make sure?
<ryanakca> juxbox: Ah, no, you were asking about mplayer earlier, sorry, I thought you were the guy asking about how to get sound to work under flash
<ryanakca> juxbox: in Konsole, type in: lspci | grep Audio
<Reaper> Amarok was weird and if anyone else is having the same problem of Amarok not playing music files upon a fresh installation installing libxine plugins (all of them I'm not sure which one did it :p) solved it
<ign0ramus> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Cerrdor> need to restart
<ign0ramus> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Reaper> :p that gave me a little laugh seeing "Ubottu"
<juxbox> ryanakca: nothing shows in there
<ryanakca> juxbox: Hmmm. Odd. Can you pastebin ``lspci -nnvv'' please?
<juxbox> ryanakca: http://pastebin.ca/S:1427996
<nightdrever> how do i join a ubuntu room?
<juxbox> nightdrever: type /join #ubuntu
<nightdrever> thanks
<dwidmann> nightdrever: or /j for short
<juxbox> ryanakca: but there's a hardware info icon here saying that it's HDA ATI and HDA intel
<ryanakca> juxbox: Ah, ... ``lspcia | grep Audio'' isn't the same as ``lspci | grep audio'', it's case sensitive. Anyways, I saw what I wanted...  Your sound card: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<juxbox> ryanakca: let me restart and see because i just killed all audio processes and restarted them,
<ryanakca> juxbox: You also have an Intel Corporation 82701I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)... I'm guessing you have two speaker ports on the laptop?
<diego> hola!
<juxbox> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> or something of the sort?
<Guest86681> hola?
<dyn0myt3> when i go into the Console, it acts like im holding down the keys
<ryanakca> juxbox: did you try raising the volume? try ``alsamixer'', it has always worked for me. It's CLI though.
<dwidmann> ryanakca: the ATI one would be for hdmi stuff
<Guest86681> alguien sabe programar en java????????
<ryanakca> dwidmann: Ah
<ryanakca> Ah, he's gone. *wonders if juxbox had the snd-hda-intel modules loaded*
<Reaper> this is a little  entertaining watching people come with problems and have them be solved :p
<Reaper> just a little tiny bit
<Guest86681> alguien habla mi idioma?
<dyn0myt3> amazing eh
<dwidmann> Reaper: the entertainment value goes up when you're the one presenting the solutions :)
<Reaper> dwidmann: Oh surely it does, mm but my knowledge of the subject is usually not good enough
<Reaper> perhaps one will come in with a problem I understand
<dwidmann> Reaper: probably
<juxbox> i restarted  and amarok was notifying me that it needs to install some updates, so it's updating now and i'll see, however mplayer too doesn't play sound, neither system sound!!
<Reaper> :p if it were only Amarok and other music players I would know the problem
<dyn0myt3> i had my volume down for a hour trying to figure out why i had no sound.
<Reaper> juxbox: check if you have the libxine packages?
<Reaper> err did you*
<Reaper> :p
<Reaper> I found out pretty quickly what was wrong with Amarok
<juxbox> i was testing the pulseaudio and it got me a notification that pulseaudio found no audio fail
<juxbox> another forum online saying that pulseaudio should be replaced with alsa, but not sure how to do that, any ideas?
<Reaper> XD I don't even know what pulseaudio is
<dyn0myt3> try alsa config, i think it will get you to the setup
<juxbox> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<Reaper> hmm, there's a package that can be downloaded in order to view power point presentations and it requires Wine
<dwidmann> Reaper: can't ooimpress do it?
<Reaper> Yeah I think it can
<juxbox> any ideas here?
<Reaper> I just noticed that when I searched for Wine in it
<Reaper> I plan on installing Steam through Wine
<Reaper> so I can play Garrysmod and CounterStrike: Source ;p
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<StR|Sangreal> i have a centrino1duo notebook with kubuntu jaunty amd64
<StR|Sangreal> i have an integrated vga webcam an i
<StR|Sangreal> would like to know how to take photos with it
<Reaper> hmm nobody knows :p
<StR|Sangreal> ah
 * StR|Sangreal follows the Reaper
<Reaper> o_o
<Being_Tsukasa> im getting poor video quality compared to watching the same video on vista, what can i do to improve this?
<DeCordoba> hi?
<DeCordoba> anyone can help me?
<Reaper> Being_Tsukasa: do you mean the video is not playing as well or that it is actually a lower quality
<galvanize> How do I view system hardware?
<Reaper> I can hear you DeCordoba
<StR|Sangreal> Reaper: *Follow the Reaper* is a heavy metal album ;)
<DeCordoba> thanks dude
<DeCordoba> well
<Being_Tsukasa> its choppy
<Reaper> haha ok StR| Sangreal
<StR|Sangreal> is there an widespread opensource alternative to .gif compression?
<Being_Tsukasa> the video is choppy when i am playing it
<superwad> i'm no longer receiving the update notifications when new packages are available.  I have to manually update my repositories and run a package manager (synaptic, update manager, etc).  any idea why this would be?
<Being_Tsukasa> i am using a geforce 8600m
<StR|Sangreal> i experience the same, the reason is the proxy server in my case
<Being_Tsukasa> is there a driver update i should get?
<Reaper> superwad: you may have changed a setting
<superwad> Reaper: know where that setting might be?
<Reaper> maybe in system settings or synaptic settings
<StR|Sangreal> $ export proxy="http://your.proxy.server:port"
<StR|Sangreal> !bye | All
<ubottu> All: Au revoir!
<Reaper> I <3 Ubottu's name :p
<StR|Sangreal> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Reaper> XD
<Reaper> !Kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Reaper> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<StR|Sangreal> !<3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3
<Reaper> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<StR|Sangreal> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Reaper> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rmrfslash> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Reaper> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<StR|Sangreal> flgrx suxx
<rmrfslash> yeah.
<rmrfslash> I just installed catalyst 9.5
<rmrfslash> resume is still broke as a joke
<StR|Sangreal> ***ATI Radeon Mobility X1450 SUXXXL HEAVILY***
<rmrfslash> ATI was the worst decision I ever made
<draik> Hello everyone. How do I rip CD audio with k3b? It keeps on failing. It has the libk3b3-extracodecs package installed so I don't know why MP3 is failing.
<StR|Sangreal> i am still suffering of it, rmrfslash
 * rmrfslash has a ATI Radeon Mobility HD 3670
 * rmrfslash is very upset about it
<StR|Sangreal> RadeonHD driver is doing quite well
<rmrfslash> yeah... not w/ opengl
<rmrfslash> :(
<rmrfslash> XRender.... yay.
<rmrfslash> (crap)
<rmrfslash> (try playing a hulu video fullscreen)
<StR|Sangreal> but those poor integrated Radeon Mobility X videocards are so absosuckalutely sucking....
 * StR|Sangreal has learnt not to play videogames since he is on GNU
<rmrfslash> I mean, I'm really upset about this. Everything on this crappy laptop works except fglrx
<rmrfslash> I turn on opengl compositing and everything dies
<rmrfslash> well... just resume actually. Which is the one thing I need
<StR|Sangreal> i would expect that fglrx collides with your former radeonhd driver?
<StR|Sangreal> !nightwish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightwish
<rmrfslash> yeah I need to ununstall fglrx to use radeonhd
<draik> !convert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert
<StR|Sangreal> just purge it like sudo apt-get remove fglrx --purge
<draik> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StR|Sangreal> !OMG
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<rmrfslash> I installed from the ATI package
<Rainzz> hello guys! i'm a gnome user could anyone tell me what`s good in KDE?
<rmrfslash> not sure yet how to delete it
<StR|Sangreal> install kubuntu-desktop and try yourself!
<psytux> ciao a tutti!!!
<StR|Sangreal> kde is nice, opaque, glassy, consistend and sweet, without KWin compositing even pretty stable... and plasma workspace has made nice advancements recently
<StR|Sangreal> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<StR|Sangreal> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<StR|Sangreal> !farewell | All
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about farewell
<StR|Sangreal> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<snell> how do i view version details of a program via command line?
<Matisse> Hi
<Admiral_Chicago> snell: lbs_release -a
<Admiral_Chicago> err sorry snell .... read that wrong
<Matisse> At booting kdm starts with a higher resolution. If I then restart the x-server the right resolution is used. What can I do?
<Admiral_Chicago> umm I think its apt-cache show <package>
<genii> perhaps apt-cache policy <name>
<snell> thats okay i got it
<Matisse> 2. Problem: "Claws Mail" sucks at spell correction and since version 3.6 it used enchant instead of aspell for that. The problem seems to be connected, as there are nearly no result when  apt-cache searching for "enchant".
<Matisse> Can someone please jostle in the direction "problem(s) solved"?
<Matisse> *jostle me
<genii> !info libenchant1c2a
<ubottu> libenchant1c2a (source: enchant): a wrapper library for various spell checker engines. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.2-3.3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 304 kB
<Matisse> right, is installed (and dependencies would care about that)
<yousef_> Does anyone know when Jaunty with KDE3 will be released?
<silentstri16_> is it just me or is that back  tracking
<silentstri16_> i mean, isnt that reversing progress?
<Matisse> yousef_,  seems to be already release, as google says   https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Matisse> silentstri16_, no, just for shy people :)
<yousef_> oh
<silentstri16_> shy people wha?
<yousef_> really?
<yousef_> its not a beta?
<Matisse> yousef_, don't know, google?
<Matisse> I won't read the whole linked page for you
<Matisse> silentstri16_, kidding...
<silentstri16_> lol.
<yousef_> oh ok
<yousef_> too complicated to upgrade, i'll stick with 8.04 for now
<dakstar> looking for osx leopard image any help???!
<Reaper> http://www.thepiratebay.com/ lol
<dakstar> looking for osx leopard image any help???!
<Reaper> Why would you WANT leopard dakstar?!
<dakstar> trying to setup a virtual box to build iphone apps
<dakstar> don't wanna pay 130$ for the pOS
<Reaper> Oh actually emulating Mac runs very poorly and in vmWare but not SunxVM
<dakstar> running Sun 2.2.2
<dakstar> not looking for performance just emulation
<Reaper> I've heard of it not working at all or just too slow
<Reaper> but you can find a torrent for it
<dakstar> been looking for one.. only found partial
<dakstar> any suggestions?
<dakstar> astalavista.com had nada
<Reaper> well I would just do a search on thepiratebay.org
<Pici> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Reaper> http://www.thepiratebay.org/
<Pici> please stop
<Reaper> Haha I mean if I wanted to find an illegal copy
<dakstar> l*ter.. thnks for the help..
<genii> matisse : enchant dictionary usage order appears to be specified in /usr/share/enchant/enchant.ordering
<Matisse> At booting kdm starts with a higher resolution. If I then restart the x-server the right resolution is used. What can I do?
<sithlord48> has any one reported the forum is "service unavailable"
<Matisse> Has anyone seen Jesus today?
<genii> matisse : enchant dictionary usage order appears to be specified in /usr/share/enchant/enchant.ordering   You could specify the aspell first (or whichever checker you prefer to use first)
<sithlord48> the forum is down again .... "service unavailable"  message again
<Matisse> Someone should tell it someone else
<sithlord48> i am not sure who that person is but they need to know so it can be fixed..
<Matisse> genii, well, this is b***sh*t... claws made me believe the dictionary was already installed... but when I changed the language I couldn't change back - because it isn't installed.
<Matisse> genii, thanks for pushing into the direction
<genii> Matisse: np
<brad__> anyone else notice ktorrent being slow ?
<sithlord48> as in the program or you download speed?
<brad__> download speed
<genii> sithlord48: ubuntuforums.org seems to be loading fine here. You have some specific page is misbehaving?
<brad__> is there a good test torrent ?
<sithlord48> genii, kubuntuforums.net
<Matisse> brad__, kubuntu iso maybe?
<Matisse> bye
<ner0x> kubuntu is pretty good so far, I'm impressed.
<justin__> so hey do yall know of any good programs for kubuntu?
<brad__> I'm liking this kde 4
<sithlord48> kde4 is very nice :) using the 4.3 beta right now its nice
<brad__> 4.2.3, but tell me about 4.3
<brad__> btw debian updates beat windows updates anyday
<sithlord48> its like 4.2.3 but newer... you get a few new things.. hold on a sec i got the link round here somewhere
<sithlord48> brad__, http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.3-beta1.php
<draik> How do I get an output of the date and time the following format: MMDDYYYYHHMM
<draik> 2 for month, 2 for day, 4 for year, 2 for hour and 2 for minutes
<genii> draik: date +%m%d%Y%H%M
<Cerrdor> can anyone recommend a good personal finance program?
<draik> genii: Thank you so much.
<genii> draik: You're welcome
<Cerrdor> can anyone recommend a good personal finance program?
<Cerrdor> for tracking family income?
<brad__> gnucash
<sithlord48> you could try kmymoney too
<Cerrdor> thats the one
<Cerrdor> I forgot the name thanks
<Cerrdor> kmymoney?
<Cerrdor> whats it like?
<brad__> it's a program for kde that is like my money
<gustavo> YO HABLO ESPAÑOL
<sithlord48> http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/index-home.html
<Cerrdor> anyone using 9.04 in here yet?
<mdshaw89> yep
<sithlord48> sure am
<mdshaw89> AMD64 version
<sithlord48> me too lol
<brad__> I might be
<Cerrdor> I like it
<brad__> I am
<brad__> AMD64
<mdshaw89> I don't know that I would jump to 9.04 again if I had to do it over.
<Cerrdor> I really like the images more than intrepid
<sithlord48> my battery life on my laptop improved quite a bit when i upgraded it to 9.04
<Cerrdor> Sysinfo for 'Torvaldsland': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2), CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU1.50GHz at 1495 MHz (2991 bogomips), HD: 6/17GB, RAM: 245/248MB, 102 proc's, 2.35h up
<brad__> I need to uninstall konquer and synlink firefox
<draik> How do I convert ogg to mp3?
<mdshaw89> I'm not an eye candy fan and I've found missing dependencies on some packages, i.e. nvidia driver, k9copy
<Cerrdor> draik: use easytag its super simple
<draik> Cerrdor: Thanks. I'll try that
<brad__> k, konquor is dead
<sithlord48> yea my "upgrade" to kde 4.3beta was full on installing dependencies and conflicting packages
<mdshaw89> sorry I would rather have konquerer than dolphin - I don't understand the push
<Shadoze> Konqueror is already on your system..
<CharlyGears> hello, anyone in spanish assistance ?
<Pici> !es | CharlyGears
<ubottu> CharlyGears: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mdshaw89> draik: try http://www.linuxweblog.com/convert-ogg-to-mp3
<mdshaw89> Shadoze: yes - I know but if I try to remove dolphin there are dependency it looks like I will break
<sithlord48> mdshaw89, are you trying to get konqurer as default file manager ?
<Nikke> can i get auto indent in kate?
<mdshaw89> yeah without braekking everything
<sithlord48> mdshaw89, can you tell me what version of kubuntu your using ?
<mdshaw89> 9.04
<mdshaw89> amd64 version
<draik> mdshaw89: Thanks. Checking it out now.
<sithlord48> mdshaw89, ok its not all that hard, go to system settings
<mdshaw89> Linux galactica 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mdshaw89> LOL
<Shadoze> @ Nikke yes i believe so
<mdshaw89> sorry - it just everytime I use system settings it like rolling the dice - sometimes it seems to work - ;)
<sithlord48> mdshaw89, after system settings you want to go to "Default Applications"
<Shadoze> I looked at konquerors settings, nothing related to what you want there
<Shadoze> And sith's right theres a file manager option, where kde CAN be selected
<mdshaw89> okay - I changed the file manager - I'll see if I can remove dolphin
<Shadoze> Kudos to him
<sithlord48> be sure to click apply :)
<sithlord48> if you had 8.04/8.10 its a bit tricker but can also be done
<Shadoze> & md what's the harm in keeping dolphin or are you trying to go for perfection?
<mdshaw89> not sure why u need to do that - I should be able to remove dolphin and it delafult to konqueror - like I could in Gutsy
<sithlord48> you don't want to remove dolphin
<Shadoze> A few apps may wish to use dolphins
<Shadoze> *dolphin even
<Shadoze> So you may run inro problems down the line
<sithlord48> including if i am not mistaken konqurer
<Gio_Linux> Good morning.
<mdshaw89> I prefer not to keep the cruft around - I mean if I wanted loads of extra crap I did not want I would run Windoze
<Shadoze> *Vista ;)
<mdshaw89> yep - kind of figured that somethings force the use of dolphin - too bad
<Shadoze> Maybe you can tell those applications to use konq too?
<mdshaw89> unfortunately it seems like a lot of Linux distros are getting to be the same way - it used to be rampant if you used Gnome
<Shadoze> Gnome hides alot of the advanced settings in effort to keep it as simple as possible
<Shadoze> Kde 4.*.* is still maturing though
<Shadoze> It will take time, but it will get very very very polished
<sithlord48> if you ran the 4.0 packages, you will know how far it as come already
<mdshaw89> Shadoze: hopefully
<Shadoze> Put it this way
<Shadoze> Kde 3.0 was brand new in the day
<Shadoze> Quite a few bugs, needed ironing alot
<Shadoze> Look at kde 3.5
<Shadoze> As stable and polished as anything
<Shadoze> Same will happen with the 4 series
 * genii holds out for 4.5
<Shadoze> It just takes time
<mdshaw89> well I was running 3.5 - I must say I'm on Linus side a bit - but I'm still stickling with Kubuntu until I hit the PMO point - ;)
<Shadoze> The longer you stick with it, the more you'll like it as it'l get more mature and polished
<Shadoze> I think by 4.5 kde is going to be amazing
<sithlord48> i have the beta for 4.3 on my computer right now on this computer, well im using it and it is running just as good as 4.2.3 did.
<Shadoze> I'm on 4.2.3
<mdshaw89> well - keep in mind I don't run compiz/beryl - and hate the extra eye candy - a waste of CPU cycles IMO
<Shadoze> Too many important things to try betas atm
<Shadoze> Stability is a big thing
<rysh> And Kde 4.5.10 will simply Rock
<javitox> Speak spannish?
<Shadoze> True, i run a small bit of compiz
<mdshaw89> its seems the further things go along the more glitz the developers add
<Shadoze> Not even the cube :) It stops getting awesome after an hour
<sithlord48> lol i have a few machines so stability is only important on the one w/ my data :)
<Shadoze> Thats true md but think of it this way, what do new people prefere, plain old grey and black styles or fancy bleeding edge styles
<sithlord48> i use the cube to manage several computers at once via krdc or nx.
<Shadoze> Take Windows Vista as an example, Vista means looks, one of the things they focused on alot was the look of it
<mdshaw89> sorry - my main concern for video is smooth streaming playback at fullscreen - kids like Hulu, etc.  and unfortunately that is my specific hell
<Shadoze> They did a pretty good job, it looks alright, unfortunatly to be honest it isn't really a great or beneficail operating system
<sithlord48> do lots of people have hulu issues ? i have never been there..
<Shadoze> Not from america ;)
<Shadoze> Can't even get onto it
<Shadoze> And cba to bypass it with proxy
<javitox> ubuntu channel in Spanish?
<sithlord48> javitox, #ubuntu-es
<javitox> sithlord48: Tank
<Shadoze> Hell it's creeping up to 4am
<Shadoze> Time to go soon ;)
<mdshaw89> well - let's just say I had a Geforce 2 on on Gutsy 7.10 - it worked great - upgraded to a Geforce 4 and Hardy then Jaunty and not fullscreen without issues
<sithlord48> lol
<mdshaw89> Hulu works great from the US - some people I've heard can access via VPN outside of US
<sithlord48> i have lots of geforce cards lying around all diffrent kinds, the only one that works correctly is the old agp2x geforce2
<mdshaw89> dooooooh!
<Shadoze> *cougs* hotspot shield*
<mdshaw89> I just gave the Geforce 2 away
<Shadoze> Hotspot Shield was made to bypass the us only hulu thingy
<mdshaw89> by the Geforce 2 would not do "Beyond The Red Line" for me anymore - the Geforce 4 does
<Shadoze> Anyone know how to get msxml working in Wine?
<sithlord48> the other comptuer (running ubuntu 9.04) has that geforce 2 in it (compiz even works if i want)
<sithlord48> shadoze, you can get it working w/ winetricks
<Shadoze> Awesome i'm determined to see if of 2010 works in wine
<Shadoze> I use openoffice for almost everything just Ms Access is missional critical to me at the moment
<sithlord48> shadoze, i have not tried to install msxml but winetricks has the option to
<Shadoze> And ms access 2003 & 2007 Does not work
<sithlord48> i use wine mostly for games. and game moding tools
<Shadoze> Winetricks, cheers forgot about that
<mdshaw89> gotta go - catch everyone l8r
<sithlord48> oh and i need quarkexpress for work cause my boss loves it and won't switch to something else and there is no linux version or program to handle its files
<Shadoze> :) Ive never used it before
<sithlord48> shadoze, geeze i guess i am helping everyone tonight lol
<Shadoze> Heh indeed you are i would be able to do a bit more just its almost 4am
<draik> exit
<Shadoze> Wine is giving me a headace
<sithlord48> whats the matter w/ your wine, ?
<Shadoze> Everytime a wine related application loads the scren flashes till its loaded
<Shadoze> *screen
<Shadoze> Not pleasent atall
<sithlord48> when a wine app uses "directX" when that app quits it kills plasma and i come back to a nice black screen w/ a mouse pointer
<Shadoze> Heh that does not happen to me
<bug> hii
<sithlord48> lucky for me i can still get krunner w/ alt+f2 and run plasma again..
<Shadoze> I was playing left 4 dead earlier on wine, and it ALMOST runs perfect
<sithlord48> yea i have ati gfx too,,,,,
<Shadoze> Nvidia geforece 8500 here
<Shadoze> The only problem
<Shadoze> my resolution is 1024 x 768
<Shadoze> i can only play the game at 800 x 600 or less
<Shadoze> and if i choose 1024 x 768, the game cant overlap the panel and it becomes a bit of a mess
<bug> cud sumone help me with bit of info?
<sithlord48> mine is 1680*1050 and the ati driver for linux does not support 16 bit either... its getting better thou
<sithlord48> bug, depends on what you kind of info
<Shadoze> Damn
<Shadoze> msxml
<bug> i hawe a prob with Ubuntu
<Shadoze> Invalid Command Line paremetres
<sithlord48> ok go on
<sithlord48> shadoze , w/ wine tricks ?
<Shadoze> Yes, it's using win installer 2.0 also
<bug> if i download original games from add rem prog. the games keep swiching off from full screen
<Shadoze> Everything that involves an msi installer crashes at invalid command line paremetres
<sithlord48> there is also msxml3 4 5 6  as well
<sithlord48> wait no 5
<bug> sory a bout my bad eng
<sithlord48> and your using ubuntu ?
<Shadoze> Any ideas on what package is the win installer service?
<bug> jeah Ubuntu 9.04
<sithlord48> bug, you might find better help in #ubuntu
<bug> sory and thanks
<sithlord48> shadoze, msi2 ?
<Shadoze> msi2 was a success but still invalid command line paremtres
<sithlord48> shdoze, if you have the new version you can run ./winetricks for a gui so you can see the packages
<sithlord48> when do you get that ?
<Shadoze> Ill screenie for you, the winetricks command is fine, its after
<Shadoze> there
<Shadoze> http://i43.tinypic.com/33ua8fc.jpg
<Shadoze> you'll see waht i mean there
<Shadoze> that happens as soon as i invoke ./winetricks msxml6
<Shadoze> As soon as it runes the file, that happens ;)
<Shadoze> *runs
<sithlord48> weird
<sithlord48> when did this start?
<Shadoze> Since i first tried a msi windows installer service >.<
<Shadoze> If it's relivent, i'm using Wine 1.2.1
<sithlord48> i have 1.1.21 i don't seam to have issues...
<Shadoze> You lucky... :P Lol j/k
<Shadoze> Oh well too tired to do anything about it now i'll deal with it later, might see you on then :)
<sithlord48> well not that issues w/ msi packages ne way
<sithlord48> yea maybe i need to get to sleep my self.
<Shadoze> I'll have a more through look when i wake up after eating
<Shadoze> that's when were all at our peaks :)
<galvanize> Where can I see my system hardware?
<sithlord48> gl
<Shadoze> And y spelling will imporve, hah
<Shadoze> *my
<Shadoze> gah i give up lol
<Shadoze> G'night ;)
<sithlord48> yea night
<bug> pff
<ultratek> i cant start firefox
<TweakedEh> ultratke: what does it say?
<ultratek> the spinner pops up and nothing happens and if i run gksudo firefox i get this
<ultratek> nm
<ultratek> the last
<ultratek> ?
<genii> ultratek: Did you try running it with extensions disabled? eg:  firefox -safe-mode
<ultratek> http://pastebin.com/m3af16c4
<ultratek> i get that
<contrast> greets, everyone
<ultratek> i had done a complete removal of firefox through synaptic
<ultratek> and a rm -rf /opt/firefox yesterday
<genii> ultratek: does: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0       indicate this package is installed? The ubuntu packages site indicates the missing file belongs to this package
<ultratek> http://pastebin.com/m7fffd24c
<genii> ultratek: If after:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtk2.0-0                you try again: firefox -safe-mode                  Same result as before?
<contrast> anyone know where i might find an oo.o template for a resume cover page?
<ultratek> same thing
<genii> ultratek: Are you on a 32 or 64 bit system?
<ultratek> 64bit
<contrast> genii: no, that's just for showing what versions are available and which one, if any, are installed
<genii> contrast: Yes. I know. Since his pastebin indicated firefox was missing a file belonging to that package, it is good to know whether the system believes that package is installed or now.
<genii> *or not
<contrast> genii: whoops, my mistake. didn't see his name at the beginning of the message at first
<genii> ultratek: On 64 bit systems, the missing file is supplied by package ia32-libs. So I suggest to: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ia32-libs           and then again with the: firefox -safe-mode
<ultratek> http://pastebin.com/m9ca4816
<ultratek> but safemode came up
<genii> ultratek: Well, a step forward at least
<ultratek> i disabled and reset everything
<ultratek> http://pastebin.com/m7171adcd
<genii> ultratek: It cae up in safe mode but when in regular mode you got this "X Window System" error?
<ultratek> http://pastebin.com/m7fe4e0ac
<ultratek> no just running safemode cmd
<ultratek> the last pastebin is all the errors hopefully
<genii> ultratek: Hm. It's past my ability to diagnose those ones. Although it appears to be some 64bit vs 32bit library thing.
<ultratek> hmm
<ultratek> kool thanks for you help
<genii> ultratek: np
<ultratek> the browser does come up now in regular mode but does not load anything in the page
<genii> ultratek: Likely since you wiped out it's default settings earlier from /opt :)
<ultratek> yea
<genii> ultratek: You can try of course same idea of the --reinstall   but for firefox. It should replenish those, hopefully
<ultratek> didnt work
<genii> ultratek: When it comes to blank page, if you put a url in does it go there? (google or anything)
<ultratek> could it be that i have konquerer installled
<ultratek> no
<genii> ultratek: No, the browsers should not care what other ones are on the system
<genii> ultratek: Earlier you reported you tried something like "gksudo" with it (which you shouldn't do from in kubuntu). Did you also at some point try "sudo" ? Because this would have screwed up some permissions for it
<ultratek> it all went wrong when i did sudo firefox
<ultratek> hoping i could login as root into swat
<genii> ultratek: If you use sudo with graphical apps, that will definitely screw things up.
<daniel010101> hi
<ultratek> is there anything else i could restore to get it to work maybe?
<genii> ultratek: If your username is for instance "joe"... I would suggest to do:  sudo chown -R joe:joe /home/joe           (substitute accordingly)
<ultratek> whats that do?
<ultratek> tells me permission denied
<genii> ultratek: That will change any modified files which got changed by using "sudo firefox" back to the owner
<genii> ultratek: sudo chown -R joe:joe /home/joe
<genii> ultratek: But use the name you login with there
<ultratek> tells me permission denied
<genii> fred, george, susie, whatever
<genii> ultratek: If you do: sudo ls                                       what does it say?
<ultratek> chown: cannot access `/home/ultratek/.gvfs': Permission denied
<genii> Ah, so one particular dir then
<ultratek> ?
<genii> ultratek: Did you run any other graphical things using "sudo" ?
<ultratek> no
<genii> ultratek: If just firefox, then should be able to own just it's dir then.eg:   sudo chown -R /home/ultratek/.mozilla
<genii> oops
<genii> ultratek: If just firefox, then should be able to own just it's dir then.eg:   sudo chown -R ultratek:ultratek /home/ultratek/.mozilla
<genii> ultratek: In the first example I neglected the username
<ultratek> chown: missing operand after `/home/ultratek/.mozilla'
<ultratek> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<genii> ultratek: See my above comment and then add the   ultratek:ultratek      as in second time
<ultratek> oh
<ultratek> k
<ultratek> guess it worked
<genii> ultratek: OK so if firefox is open still somewhere, close it. Then try open it normally
<ultratek> still wont load any page
<teagan> i need help figuring out how to install nvidia drivers for compiz on Kubuntu?
<ultratek> if i type firefox in terminal i get this pastebin:
<ultratek> http://pastebin.com/m3d0beee4
<genii> ultratek: Again, I doubt I will be much assistance with these types of errors.
<amason_> ultratek: where did you get that version of firefox from ?
<ultratek> kool thank you very much for the help
<ultratek> i did a fresh install of jaunty 64 bit
<ultratek> from 32bit
<amason_> what do you mean from 32bit ?
<ultratek> i had jaunty 32 bit
<ultratek> so i formatted
<amason_> ok, and so that version of firefox is what came with jaunty 64 ?
<ultratek> yes that and i dowloaded the latest bz2 from mozilla
<ultratek> and tried installing that way
<ultratek> to get things to work
<amason_> ok the latest bz2 that you downloaded, was that src or binary ?
<ultratek> dunno exactly i followed some howto from ubuntu.org
<ultratek> for the 3.0 version
<amason_> erm.. do you have a link ?
<ultratek> which i dld the 3.010 version
<genii> Sounds like a 32bit firefox is choking on 64bit libs
<amason_> yeh
<amason_> thats sounds exactly like what is happening
<ultratek> no because i totally broke firefox and lost my bookmarks
<ultratek> hmm
<amason_> you need to make sure you have a 64 bit version of firefox, OR the 32 bit libraries installed
<ultratek> well the browser automatically poped up the bz2 from mozilla for dld which i assume the current firefox i used was from the jaunty cd
<ultratek> how do i make sure of the 64
<amason_> ultratek: remove the version of firefox you downloaded. then install firefox from kpackageKit
<amason_> you should  end up with a working firefox that way
<ralmar> Hey guys i was installing a deb package and the installation crashed. Now when i try to reinstall it it tells me i have to close another package manager (which is not visible). How can i fix this? Thanks
<ultratek> how should i remove firefox
<amason_> ralmar: open up your process list viewer system monitor
<amason_> ultratek: undo the steps you used to install it
<ralmar> amason and then what
<amason_> ultratek: because you didn't use the packaged version its difficult to tell
<amason_> ralmar: look for apt/ or packagekit or something like that which is running and kill it
<ultratek> how do i install from kapackagekit?
<amason_> ultratek: have you opened it?
<amason_> its pretty intuitive
<ultratek> what is kpackagekit?
<amason_> ultratek: an application
<amason_> it is installed in kubuntu by default
<amason_> it is used to install programs / uninstall programs
<ultratek>  i have ubuntu desktop 64
<ultratek> jaunty
<ultratek> is this the same as kubuntu
<ultratek> ?
<amason_> well..this is the kubuntu channel so we all assume KDE here
<TweakedEh> I right click any folder I go to propertied then the Share tab and I click on Configure File Sharing. I put in my password and nothing happens.
<ultratek> yea i was told to come here yesterday...someone said you guys were working on the latest jaunty
<amason_> its not exactly the same. you would find better help in #ubuntu ...however in ubuntu i believe the application is called synaptec
<ultratek> i was in #ubuntu+1
<TweakedEh> How would I set up net work sharing?
<amason_> ultratek: you were incorrectly informed. #ubuntu is for ubuntu #kubuntu is for kubuntu. #ubuntu+1 is for karmic
<ultratek> hmm
<ultratek> ty
<amason_> TweakedEh: what kind of network sharing are you after ?
<TweakedEh> windows/ samba
<amason_> TweakedEh: you can view network shares by default in dophin , if you want to set it up, you would need to install the samba-server
<amason_> in order to share your computer via samba
<TweakedEh> E: Couldn't find package samba-server
<amason_> i
<amason_> i  am not sure of its exact name
<amason_> have a look in kpackagekit
<amason_> samba will bring up a few different options
<amason_> one of them will be the server
<genii> Just "samba"
<TweakedEh> Yes, I see some. I tried "sudo apt-get install samba *tab tab*"
<TweakedEh> samba client would work?
<genii> Only smbfs is usually installed by default, samba is the samba server part
<amason_> samba client is not the same as samba server. You can use apt-cache to search
<amason_> but genii says its just samba
<amason_> so try that
<amason_> once thats installed you can just set up sharing via dolphin
<TweakedEh> it is installed.
<genii> TweakedEh: client works only if the files you want are on another box. If you want the windows machine to access the ones on the kubuntu box, you need the package called samba
<TweakedEh> genii: I have the samba package installed. This is why i don't understand what's going on... I can view the printers that are hooked up to my laptop by the network but I cant seem to add folders to the sharing thing.
<genii> TweakedEh: If the folders you are trying to share don't belong to the user you are running the file browser on, it won't work from in there.
<TweakedEh> oh, maybe not, its called samba4 now?
<TweakedEh> The file I want to share is in my home folder called "public"
<TweakedEh> folder sorry
<genii> TweakedEh: I normally manually edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file. You might want to try something like the package system-config-samba. Also I'm not sure if in kde4 you require kdenetwork-filesharing-kde4
<TweakedEh> humm ok, Thanks for the help.. It's installing now, I will try to get it working if not I'll probably be back.
<ralmar> Hey guys im trying to connect to a cisco vpn with the networkmanager-vpnc but it always fails. is there any way i can see the error output or why it fails? Thanks
<fornix> guys, is there a shortcut in kubunte where i can see my desktop. much like Windows + D
<ralmar> Hey guys i cant connect to a vpn with network-manager-vpnc.. is there anyway i can see the error output of why its not connecting?
<genii> ralmar: The postings at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137075 suggest that the networkmanager-vpnc does not allow some settings to be made. The site http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-connect-to-a-cisco-vpn-using-vpnc shows an example of values to make in the /etc/vpnc/default.conf file to connect to a Cisco setup. You might want to try.
<dev11> how to install linpopup
<dev11> ?
<dev11> hi
<dev11> how to install linpopup in linux?
<GreatLord> Hi
<GreatLord> I bit new on linux I need change the kernel from 2.6.28-11 to 2.6.99 or higher
<hateball> GreatLord: That'll be a bit difficult... See http://www.kernel.org/
<Mamarok> GreatLord: why would you need to change the kernel?
<wilfried> Hello, i have a strange problem with my kubuntu 8.4.
<wilfried> All the colors are messed up
<wilfried> al kinds of bright collors are filling my screen
<Mamarok> wilfried: what did you do before this happened?
<wilfried> iI installed some kind of option so my text would be rendered
<Mamarok> what option?
<wilfried> with dpkg-configure -a
<Mamarok> dev11: got connection problems?
<Mamarok> wilfried: that actually doesn't install anything
<wilfried> no
<wilfried> it sets options
<Mamarok> it just configures
<Mamarok> wilfried: where did you set this option?
<wilfried> It is an option dpkg gives to render text so that is doesńt look flat anymore
<wilfried> The problem is that i connot find the option anymore
<wilfried> so i dońt know how to reset
<Mamarok> wilfried: dpkg is a package manager
<Mamarok> wilfried: where did you set this option, in the system settings?
<wilfried> yes
<Mamarok> wilfried: you must have followed some instruction, where did you get it from?
<wilfried> actually i had a problem with adept, it gave an error. On the internet someone said i should run dpkg-confiugre -a
<Mamarok> dev11: make sure your connection works before joining a channel, else you are just causing trafic for nothing
<wilfried> but that sets a lot of other options
<wilfried> now my problem with adept is no more but my screen looks odd
<Mamarok> wilfried: still, you said you changed a rendering option, where did you find that instruction?
<Mamarok> dev11: make sure your connection works before joining a channel, else you are just causing trafic for nothing
<Mamarok> wilfried: are you running kde3 or kde4?
<wilfried> i believe it is kde3
<wilfried> it is a fresh install of 8.4
<Mamarok> 8.04 you mean
<wilfried> yes
<Mamarok> then revert the rendering option and run dpkg --configure -a again
<wilfried> so it is not the color depth that is still 24
<Mamarok> wilfried: I don't know, but that rendering option you set screwed up your graphics as it seems, just revert it
<wilfried> ok
<wilfried> i will try
<Mamarok> I don't thing color depth would do that
<Mamarok> dev11: please do not join untill you have a stable connection!
<GreatLord> it seam I forget install the kernel source code :)
<GreatLord> I trying getting my dvb-c tvcard working in linux
<Mamarok> GreatLord: what would you need the source code for if you are just a user?
<jussi01> !tv | GreatLord
<ubottu> GreatLord: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<contrast> Greets, everyone.
<contrast> Anyone here check out Beta 1 of KDE 4.3?
<dwidmann> ooh, neato, I'm burning a CD in one drive and watching a DVD movie using the other drive and the system isn't messing up ... that's new.
<Mamarok> contrast: be patient, it's beta and still in testing mode
<Mamarok> dwidmann: nice to hear :)
<dwidmann> Mamarok: I never could before and gave it a whirl without thinking about it and it's working ... I wonder what is to blame for it
<dwidmann> Maybe 9.04, or my new build, or some combination thereof ... interesting anyway
<djino> ...
 * djino blabal
<contrast> Mamarok: i'm accustomed to running beta stuff, just wondering how much of a headache 4.3 in particular is, if at all. :)
<Mamarok> contrast: for now it is, one has to overwrite a lot of stuff with conflicting packages
<Mamarok> contrast: I would wait if I were you
<contrast> Mamarok: good to know, thanks.
<Mamarok> contrast: you are welcome :)
<Virk> hi everyone
<Virk> I just recently installed kde 4.3, and I was curious on why neopmuk isn't able to start strigi. it aways tells me that it fails to initialize, most likely due to an installation problem..
<Virk> is there a path where nepomuk searches for the strigi deamon or so?
<hellen> morning all
<hellen> does any one know how to install scripts in konversation??
<hellen> cos this girly is stuck ..
<drbobb> hello, what's the right way to control key autorepeat? cause I found that for some reason, two of my arrow keys don't autorepeat when held pressed, even though most other keys do
<coreyman1> How come I can't execute shell scripts by just clicking them?
<hellen> any one?
<Mamarok> hellen: sorry, I just joine, could you repeat your question?
<Mamarok> joined*
<FuriousGeorge> later all
<drbobb> what's the right way to control key autorepeat? cause I found that for some reason, two of my arrow keys don't autorepeat when held pressed, even though most other keys do
<hellen> does any one know how to install scripts in konversation??
<Mamarok> hellen: dou you have a script at hand? It should be either installable through the settings menu, or else you should be able to load it with the /load command
<hellen> ye si have it  ..  i`m just trying to work out where to save it and  never added a damn thing in  konversation before  ..
<Mamarok> hellen: watch your language...
<bazhang> http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/FAQ hellen generally two locations
<Mamarok> hi bazhang :)
<hellen> thankyou
<bazhang> hi Mamarok :)
<drbobb> what's the proper way to control key autorepeat? cause I found that for some reason, two of my arrow keys don't autorepeat when held pressed, even though most other keys do
<drbobb> I know I can work around this with xset, but I'd like to try to track down this bug
<kjelle> When running gnome/kde, i (on IP HOST B) xhost +<IP HOST A>, and i do on IP HOST A "export DISPLAY=<IP HOST B>:0", why doesn't my IP HOST B automatically accept X on port 6000? Why do i need silly software like xserver-xephyr or xnest? They look bad, and u get a window.. Why can't my app be sent to my desktop on IP HOST B?
<HumpBack> Hello all. I'm using jaunty and I have no Printing Manager.
<HumpBack> Did i forget to install something?
<bazhang> HumpBack, cups?
<jussi01> HumpBack: not in system settings -> advanced?
<HumpBack> jussi01: I've seen the docs poiting to that. But i have nothing there.
<jussi01> HumpBack: curous, I have it. HumpBack what about http://localhost:631 in your browser?
<HumpBack> jussi01: cups is running.
<HumpBack> Just no extra GUI's
<jussi01> HumpBack: yeah, but you can configure in your browser, no?
<HumpBack> jussi01: well.. Yes :)
<jussi01> HumpBack: However, I get you are trying to fix the issue, not just configure a printer. I would assume a module is missing, howvever Im not sure which one...
 * jussi01 searches
<HumpBack> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> !info system-config-printer-kde | HumpBack
<ubottu> HumpBack: system-config-printer-kde (source: kdeadmin): Printer Status Applet. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 384 kB
<jussi01> I think that may be it...
<jussi01> but not certain..
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.3 for 9.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic |
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.3 for 9.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are packaging issues
<HumpBack> jussi01: maybe a logout/login is needed. And i cant do it now.
<jussi01> HumpBack: perhaps.
<HumpBack> I have another issue that is more anoying.
<jussi01> HumpBack: Im sorry Im not more informed
<jussi01> HumpBack: do tell
<HumpBack> I installed this machine with rc4 or 5. After that i did the usual apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<HumpBack> And now everytime i restart the machine X starts all garbaged and I have a message that kubuntu is running on low graphics mode
<jussi01> HumpBack: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> HumpBack: that will make sure you have all the deps from it
<HumpBack> I have alot of options but none fixes the issue. I have to go to the console and stop start the kdm init.d script. That gives me a running desktop
<useruseruser> i like american bbq
 * jussi01 needs to work now, sorry.
<useruseruser> i like american bbq
<HumpBack> jussi01: Thanks
<eagles0513875> !ot > useruseruser
<bazhang> useruseruser, offtopic
<ubottu> useruseruser, please see my private message
<mr_me> wow....i never knew kubuntu had an irc channel!
<mr_me> cool
<wimpies> i just upgraded from Hardy to jaunty on one of my PC's.  Now krfb does not work anymore between my two systems of which one is hardy and the other is jaunty.  The connection gets established but it freezes
<wimpies> is this a bug ?
<drbobb> what issues are there specifically with the kde4.3 beta?
<cortex_sk> drbobb: it still doesn't work in jaunty
<psycoborg> i have to admit. this is the longest i have gone in linux.
<psycoborg> i have been on linux for 30 days now with only 1 reboot. and the only problem im having is with the upper case c. for some reason it does not work with the chify key. i have to use the caps lock.
<psycoborg> this is something i can live with though.
<psycoborg> :P
<psycoborg> i have not crashed it in 2 weeks which is also a record.
<drbobb> cortex_sk: and more specifically?
<psycoborg> :D
<dwidmann> psycoborg: when you try to shift+c, what does xev say?
<cortex_sk> drbobb: http://pastebin.ca/1428546
<drbobb> cortex_sk: thx
<neptune> what is ubuntu 8.10 called?
<bazhang> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<psycoborg> the shift + c key does not work. when typing.  no errors are displayed.
<p-f> Is there an easy way to move applications from one X server instance to another? (they're both local, same user...basically I want screen for X)
<psycoborg> it could be some sort of shortcut might be assigned to this.
<p-f> I found 'xpra', but it's in early beta stages and I figure someone else might have found another way
<wimpies> i have problems using krfb between hardy and jaunty.  get a connection but image freezes ... is this a bug ?
<drbobb> cortex_sk: UGH is all i can say
<psycoborg> wimpies. is that the only time it freezes?
<wimpies> psycoborg : yes
<drbobb> how about the 4.2.3  update from ppa?
<psycoborg> hmm.
<drbobb> worth trying, or not?
<wimpies> as usual, before (between 2 hardy) it worked perfectly
<drbobb> maybe not, I wasted lots of time as it is to whip jaunty into a usable state
<psycoborg> i have used vnc under windows, and when it froze up i simply reduced the resoloution. from 1024 X 768  to 800 by 600 and also reduced the color depth.  im not sure if this will work in this case. have you tried that?
<wimpies> that might work as my jauntu runs on a tv 1378x762 (or something) and my desktopon 1240x1024.  however again that was never a problem before
<psycoborg> true. and  i have never run krnb on linux before either.  :P
<psycoborg> is this on a wan or a lan line?
<wimpies> lan
<psycoborg> wired or wireless?
<wimpies> wireded
<josteint> hi all! could someone with kubuntu 9.04 please try 'sudo apt-get install schism' and run 'schism'? i am having trouble running it with kubuntu 9.04, and i believe it is related to pulseaudio being used as default sound server in kubuntu 9.04. using alsa as default would problably make schism run.
<psycoborg> herm.
<ct529> josteint: what is schism?
<wimpies> perhaps I should report a bug
<josteint> ct529: schism is schism tracker. it is a remake of the old impulse tracker, which is a music making program
<psycoborg> its a ImpulseTracker clone :)
<psycoborg> oops i type too slow.
<psycoborg> im not having any issues with mine. but again. im not running accross the to platforms.
<psycoborg> wimpress.
<psycoborg> josteint. what hardware are you using?
<psycoborg> it works on my laptop and im using a toshiba satellite L3050
<josteint> psycoborg: some nvidia onboard card
<psycoborg> ok.
<psycoborg> im using an ATI card.
<josteint> psycoborg: are you using 9.04?
<psycoborg> this irc server is kinda jumpy tonight.
<psycoborg> yes.
<psycoborg> with all the latest updates.
<josteint> psycoborg: could you please try apt-get install schism and run schism? i just want to make sure it is equal for other 9.04 users
<psycoborg> i already did.
<psycoborg> :)
<psycoborg> and it is working on my system.
<josteint> psycoborg: really!? hmm....
<josteint> psycoborg: and is flash working properly? do you hear sound on youtube?
<psycoborg> but seeing as i never used it before,  im not sure how to support it yet.
<psycoborg> yes.
<psycoborg> wait.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<psycoborg> before or after it was installed?
<psycoborg> lol
<psycoborg> let me check.
<josteint> psycoborg: hmm... what could be wrong? since your 9.04 works with schism and flash, and not mine... strange
<josteint> hard to track the bug...
<psycoborg> ok.
<psycoborg> i just tested the youtube thing.
<psycoborg> and welp.
<psycoborg> now my screeen locks up.
<psycoborg> you just gave me a new project.
<psycoborg> :)
<josteint> ok. thank you for that info. i will try the live-cd kubuntu 9.04 and try installing schism there. if it runs, i will just reinstall the entire system
<josteint> psycoborg: what? you did not get sound?
<psycoborg> no i tried to run a youtube video and then the screeen dimmed. and i got the error msg saying schism anf jaunty is not responding.
<psycoborg> and i had to force quit it.
<white_pelican> hi all. I am running Jaunty Jackelope, with both kde 4 and kde 3. I primarily use kde 3. This AM, after shutting down last night, I seem to have both kicker and the kde4 panel. is there anyway to get rid of the kde4 panel?
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: killall plasma
<josteint> hmm.. odd.. i find it difficult to make ubuntu run 100% clean on a fresh install
<white_pelican> why is it running to begin woth?
<white_pelican> with*
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: maybe its stored in your last profile as running so jumps up
<psycoborg> ok it is working,.
<white_pelican> oerhaps
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: ive never mixed kde3 with kde4 so i couldnt honestly say
<psycoborg> i guess i had to restart it.
<white_pelican> or maybe it was the latest update
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: also perhaps
<white_pelican> you should see the screenshot :)
<white_pelican> I also got a sigsev on nspluginscan
<white_pelican> I guess I should report that one, eh?
<psycoborg> josteint it is no longer working.
<psycoborg> it aborts on launch.
<white_pelican> I killed the plasma desktop and now it looks normal
<white_pelican> :)
<psycoborg> not sure why.
<psycoborg> joseint: running it now i get the following error: *** stack smashing detected ***: schism terminated <-- were you having a simular problem? or something else?
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: i'd say it was the saved session from kde4
<white_pelican> I'd say it to, except for the fact that I haven't been in kde 4 for days now
<white_pelican> but I do appreciate the help, ActionParsnip
<white_pelican> I'm sure I'll get ot the bottom of this mes
<white_pelican> mess*
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: you could make kde4 not save session
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: or have a script to check which kde version is running, if its kde3 then kill plasma
<white_pelican> also possible but the point is, I never use kde 4, just the apps
<white_pelican> personally, I think in the last update (I'm trying kde 4.3 beta 1) there are serious errors that abound
<white_pelican> so they will be fixed in time
<white_pelican> at least you gave me a temporary solution
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: if you are using beta software you will most likely get weirdnes and issues
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: its beta for a reason
<white_pelican> yes'm
<white_pelican> :)
<josteint> psycoborg: too bad. can you fix it?
<white_pelican> I think I shall stick to kde 3
<white_pelican> I would sooner switch to gnome or even go back to Windows before switching to kde 4. Many people like it, but I hate it
<Paddy_EIRE> I love it
<white_pelican> too each their own as they say
<white_pelican> only way I will switch is if I were given the opportunity to make kde 4 look like kde 3
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: i use LXDE, no issues there :)
<white_pelican> what's that?
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: install lxde, log off, change session tpe to lxde, log on
<white_pelican> is lxde in the repository?
<ActionParsnip> white_pelican: yes, in universe repo like ubottu says
<white_pelican> ok I might consider it
<white_pelican> :)
<ActionParsnip> if you dislike it, you can uninstall it
<white_pelican> my contention was why kde 4 insinuated itself into kde 3 if all I was using was kde 4 apps
<drbobb> ActionParsnip: hello. I kinda solved my keymapping problem, which you might recall
<ActionParsnip> drbobb: oh yeah, whats the score duder?
<drbobb> well the upper layer of xkb was loading a map based on xorg keycode definitions, but the server somehow insisted it would use the evdev driver for the keyboard
<drbobb> or maybe it was kde that was loading a keymab based on assuming the xorg keycodes, i'm not sure
<drbobb> well gnome was doing the same
<drbobb> it's all quite confusing, but the score is the keys are working
<ActionParsnip> cool, and you didnt reinstall?
<drbobb> except for 1 little weirdness: 2 of the arrow keys don't autorepeat as they should, but that has an easy workaround
<drbobb> nope, no reinstall
<ActionParsnip> sweeeeeeet :D
<ActionParsnip> for 2. get your track and field skills out :)
<drbobb> I will still need to replace my laptop as soon as I can get my hands on some dough
<drbobb> cause one of these days the SiS vga driver will bitrot beyond all repair, and nobody's maintaining it anymore afaics
<drbobb> as it is, when I run the old Xorg from hardy, fullscreen video tuns pretty much ok, I can even use some of kwin's desktop effects withought undue cpu load
<drbobb> with the newer Xorg, SiS is pretty much nonfunctional
 * drbobb wonders wtf happened to his spelling
<WeBaS> hello..where they hidded the "adept installer" or "add/remove programs" program in 9.04?
<bazhang> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu6.1 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install adept <--in the konsole WeBaS
<WeBaS> what, you mean they dont install it by default? weird.... ye thanks bazhang
<bazhang> !info kpackagekit
<ubottu> kpackagekit (source: kpackagekit): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu8.1 (jaunty), package size 236 kB, installed size 756 kB
<drbobb> but that one sucks, you're better off installing synaptic if you don't mind the gnome libs being pulled in
<drbobb> better yet learn to use aptitude (yeah it is confusing sometimes)
<The-Compiler> Hi there, I want to use the Proggy-font in KDE Konsole, but in the font dialog only some monospaced font or shown, even though Proggy is installed to ~/.fonts. Any idea how I can get KDE Konsole to show all fonts and/or declare Proggy as a font which should be okay for use in KDE Konsole?
<drbobb> The-Compiler: fc-cache -v ?
<The-Compiler> drbobb: http://pastebin.com/f2a10201b
<drbobb> uh seems that wasn't the problem
<drbobb> sorry can't help atm, I'm not on kde4 right now
<The-Compiler> I'm on Fluxbox, using KDE4 Konsole though
<drbobb> well I'm on a hardy system
<drbobb> folks, I discovered kde4 does in fact have several less tacky visual themes, for widgets and window deco
<drbobb> skulpture is pretty cool, does both widgets and kwin
<drbobb> qtcurve is not too bad, and ditto
<drbobb> and the kde4 port of crystal seems to work well, too
<Steve^> I have a USB device plugged in and charging, how do I force it to be loaded as a file-storage device?
<ActionParsnip> Steve^: if its partition shows up in    sudo fdisk -l   you can mount it
<eMyller> hey
<Steve^> Sadly not
<ActionParsnip> Steve^: then you will need a module to get it working
<Steve^> Via windows/mac you can mount it and it updates data via the internet (Nike+ Sportsband)
<Steve^> so theres data on it somewhere
<Steve^> what kind of module?
<bazhang> eMyller, aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd | eMyller
<ubottu> eMyller: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<eMyller> i know what it is, a giy from here developed it
<eMyller> *guy
<ActionParsnip> Steve^: i'd have a look in   lsusb  to get it's ID and websearch that
<eMyller> but i cant install it here, many gnome deps
<Steve^> damn, there's only one result out there and its not helpful, thanks anyway ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<eMyller|busy> bazhang: can i do it exporting somehow with terminal?
<bazhang> eMyller|busy, you want to create a script?
<bazhang> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<eMyller> my goal: use apt-get install ... on a new kubuntu box, without using apt-get update on it
<eMyller> i filled its apt cache with my update deb i have on my own box with a connection
<bazhang> what about a remaster eMyller
<eMyller> bazhang: what?
<bazhang> eMyller, you want a fully updated kubuntu with all the packages, correct? ie codecs, etc
<eMyller> yes
<eMyller> not all the packages i have here
<eMyller> i just wanna reuse some of them
<eMyller> with apt-get
<sophie__> hello
<bazhang> well, just trying to figure out your end goal. /msg ubottu remaster for some links/info eMyller
<eMyller> bazhang: did u got what i want?
<sophie__> I have add the neon / experimental deposits. I have done a dist-upgrade with no errors. But now I can't connect in X, I have this message "No greater widget plugin loaded. Check the configuration.". What's happen?
<bazhang> eMyller, yes. if you want only that method, then not sure. there are other methods to achieve what you wish though
<eMyller> bazhang: remastering is a great thing, that i sure will do later
<bazhang> eMyller, seems like you want an aptonhdd :)
<eMyller> bazhang: any other instant method?
<eMyller> liked this name =P
<eMyller> depends on gnome?
<bazhang> I just made it up to suit the occasion :)
<eMyller> ah =(
<bazhang> not on kde or I could try the remaster method; that does use stuff outside the iso
<bazhang> as far as instant, it is fairly fast
<pm2> I have an aerial photo of a 500-acre property.   I know the lat/lon of several points on that property (road intersections, corners of buildings, etc).  From that information, I want to be able to plot additional lat/long point.  Eg, I give it a point, it shows it at the correct location on the map.  Can anyone recommend software to do this?
<eMyller> bazhang: but with that i should completely reinstall this kubuntu, no?
<bazhang> eMyller, no need
<bazhang> pm2, google maps type function?
<pm2> bazhang: I thought about that, but I'd rather use this particular aerial photo I have
<eMyller> bazhang: ok, ty =)
<eMyller> hey, can i do a dpkg -i auto loading the deps if they're found in the same dir?
<ActionParsnip> eMyller: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>; sudo apt-get -f install
<eMyller> ActionParsnip: will it grab the debs from the dir where the main .deb is?
<sophie__> someone can help me please? I can't connect till this morning :\
<sophie__> I have add the neon / experimental deposits. I have done a dist-upgrade with no errors. But now I can't connect in X, I have this message "No greater widget plugin loaded. Check the configuration.". What's happen?
<ActionParsnip> eMyller: you can use a wildcard with the dpkg command: sudo dpkg -i *.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> pm2 , google earth shows lat & long as does google maps
<eMyller> ActionParsnip: this is the point; i just wanna some of the packages, not all of them
<pm2> BluesKaj: ok, I'll take a closer look at that, thanks
<ActionParsnip> eMyller: then specify them, sudo dpkg -i something.deb somethingelse.deb someother.deb foo.deb bar.deb
<eMyller> thousands of deps.
<BluesKaj> pm2 , there's a tutorial on entering degrees/mins/secs/  on google earth in a specific manner , you may want to look for that how to on the net
<petsounds> hello, can someone write me a command line to install nvidia 180 drivers? thanks b4
<pm2> BluesKaj: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> petsounds: what is the output of   lsb_release -c ?
<petsounds> lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted
<padi999> Hey guys. I'm using radeon driver and a ATI Mobility FireGL 9000 with kubuntu9.4 and having a LOT of RAM issues(I have got 512MB). Now the mem usage under LIGHT (only firefox and filemanager opened): http://pastebin.com/m793bf4b9
<padi999> This is extreme that already here swapping comes in!
<ActionParsnip> petsounds:  are you on jaunty?
<petsounds> yes sir
<ActionParsnip> petsounds: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<padi999> + "conditions" in my first line above
<petsounds> thank u ActionParsnip
<padi999> You can see now that with 512MB, I am already eating into swap, and I haven't actually started doing anything yet.
<ActionParsnip> padi999: check    ps -ef | less
<padi999> ActionParsnip: check for what? cpu hogs?
<padi999> ActionParsnip: I know it's Xorg and firefox
<ActionParsnip> padi999: for anything hogs
<padi999> ActionParsnip: okay, but in that list I only see the PID's and the processes. Wouldn't top be better for checking that instead of ps? ;)
<ActionParsnip> padi999: ps will give a snapshot and you can scroll up and down, plus you can use ef to show ALL processes for all users
<padi999> anyway, Xorg always is within [50% , 70%] while firefox is between [10% , 50%]
<padi999> ActionParsnip: okay but how can I know which of the processes hogs most?
<padi999> ActionParsnip: I mean only by issuing ps -ef
<ActionParsnip> padi999: check mem usage and cpu usage
<ActionParsnip> padi999: ok ps doesnt show cpu
<ActionParsnip> i'd use top as you say
<drbobb> padi999: htop is better yet. it's not installed by default though (afair)
<padi999> drbobb: I'll give it a try
<drbobb> it makes it real easy to sort the processes by cpu, mem usage or whatever you want
<padi999> drbobb: thank's for the hint, htop is good!
<drbobb> and firefox does tend to be a hog, but you figures for X definitely look excessive
<drbobb> s/you/your/
<padi999> drbobb: yes, /usr/bin/X is the one using a LOT of cpu and mem, too
<ActionParsnip> try swiftfox or kazenchase for something lighter
<padi999> drbobb: how can I sort the listing in htop by mem usage instead of cpu usage?
<padi999> drbobb: ah, clicking :)
<drbobb> padi999: hit f6 and take your pick
<padi999> drbobb: very interesting numbers here! firefox 18.4% MEM but like 5 processes with the same number
<drbobb> I'd say X should be below 10% most of the time
<drbobb> padi999: that's to be expected, those are actually threads that share most of their memory space
<padi999> drbobb: ah, nice!
<drbobb> launch anything java and you'll be seeing like two dozen of them for one app
<padi999> drbobb: okay, than firefox is not the most evil one but Xorg
<drbobb> yes something's clearly wrong with yor X
<padi999> drbobb: Yeah, I know, a process can have numerous threads
<padi999> drbobb: even when I move the mouse, it goes up from 40% to 80%
<padi999> only by moving the mouse :)
<eMyller> cya
<padi999> drbobb: can it be that in 9.4 they switched X and the idle process? :)
<drbobb> I can keep it at about 10% by moving the mouse around quickly, otherwise it drops to around 5%
<padi999> drbobb: nice number :I
<drbobb> padi999: no, I suspect you have some evil desktop gadget that's flooding the server with bad requests.
<padi999> drbobb: yeah, probably that plasma stuff
<drbobb> well, gotta run now - CU
<Daskreech> bye
<emailwedgy> hello all.
<BluesKaj> I'm very disappointed in the xorg.conf file neing so touchy now , can't even edit capsl ock off command without X freezing. To me that's too much like windows
<Daskreech> X sucks
<BluesKaj> afraid to admit that I actually enjoyed being on W7 yesterday
 * genii blames it on caffeine deficiencies at x.org
<emailwedgy> anyone know how to make the taskbars appear without the second or so delay?
 * Daskreech blames it on stupid experiments being carried out in trunk rahter than branches
<BluesKaj> BBL
<dziadek> who know good php coursebook?
<Daskreech> dziadek: Checked the PHP website?
<ncfi1013_> does anybody know of any dj-ing software that is open source?
<Daskreech> !find dj
<ubottu> Found: djvulibre-dbg, libdjvulibre-dev, libdjvulibre-text, libdjvulibre21, libqedje-dev (and 33 others)
<Mamarok> ncfi1013_: try idjc
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> !info idjc
<Mamarok> hi Daskreech :)
<ubottu> idjc (source: idjc): graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 839 kB, installed size 2472 kB
<Daskreech> Hello Mamarok
<Mamarok> I just asked the Amarok DJ, he told me that one :)
<ncfi1013_> is it in the repos?
<LjL> !info djplay
<ubottu> djplay (source: djplay): A DJ application for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 290 kB, installed size 984 kB
<Mamarok> it seems so, yes
<ncfi1013_> is that the best one?
<LjL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mamarok> ncfi1013_: he swears on idjc
<LjL> if the bot has it in !info, then it's in the repos.
<Mamarok> and does a bi-weekly session with it
<ncfi1013_> no poll-taking here. i just like club, dub, and industrial and thought i would give it a shot
<LjL> ncfi1013_:  idjc, mixxx, djplay, dbmix, pytone are the ones i found in the repos
<ct529> I would like to play quick time files on my computer .... what plugins should I add?
<jussi01> !quicktime | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RainbowW> is there a magic howto somewhere in configuring dual head support under kde? under gnome it was magic. laptop and an external port. at the moment i can either disable one and use the other, or i can make them mirror, but i can't make them be an extended desktop.
<tripod__> when i enable compiz fusion on kubuntu juanty it disables the alt f2 doodat, anyone know how to re-enable that without turning compiz session off?
<adevc> hi everybody. I am wondering how and if one can get rid of Strigi and or Nepomuk on kubuntu?
<tripod__> adevc: use kpackagemanager?
<adevc> tripod__: or apt-get ?
<tripod__> adevc: that shold also work
<tripod__> adevc: both do the same thing
<adevc> tripod__: couldn't find package names for the server nepomuk server?
<tripod__> adevc: did you compile it from source
<adevc> tripod__: nope, just came with 9.04 and i don't need them
<tripod__> adevc: 1 moment
<tripod__> adevc: i cant find it either to remove :(, sorry wouldnt havea  clue
<adevc> tripod__: thank you .. found that nepomukserver is running while not activated in server settings, so now i want to get rid of them
<tripod__> adevc: okay
<adevc> tripod__: thanks for trying :)
<adevc> Anyone, how to remove nepomuk and or strigi related stuff from Kubuntu?
<tripod__> adevc: just trying to remember the search cmd
<adevc> tripod__: 'locate' ? Gives me the location of the software, but can i simply remove it - wouldn't think so :) Can't even find where to change the setting in order to not start up a 'nepomuk' service in the first place
<tripod__> adevc: i thinks some libs depend on it
<tripod__> adevc: like libplasma
<adevc> tripod__: well, if i can't find something to get rid of them i think i will run the box in another runlevel until it can be removed :)
<tripod__> anyone here know how to re enable ALT F2 doodat, after enabling compiz fusion
<tripod__> :)
<Ash-Fox> How do I disable ssh's stupid check on file permissions on certificates? - I am trying run backups under a specific user and I use ACLs to grant it read access to everything and SSH refuses to work when the ACLs are set on the files.
<adevc> tripod__: thank you for helping me out - i'll just burn the software from disk and c where kubuntu stops ...
<coreyman1> what is the sudo command for GUI's?
<tripod__> gksu
<Ash-Fox> kdesudo
<ct529> jussi01: it is not my fault .... the thing produces only quicktime format videos
<coreyman1> thx ash-fox
<coreyman1> gksu is for gnome
<tripod__> i use it for gksu dolphin lol
<tripod__> im enw to kubuntu lol
<tripod__> new*
<RainbowW> is there a magic howto somewhere in configuring dual head support under kde? under gnome it was magic. laptop and an external port. at the moment i can either disable one and use the other, or i can make them mirror, but i can't make them be an extended desktop.
<ncfi1013_> anybody know why some of my dial;og windows open within the area of my screen and some do not?
<Daskreech> RainbowW: what are you trying to do?
<RainbowW> Daskreech: have half my desktop on one head, half on the other ...
<Gamarok__> guys is it safe for me to upgrade my distro from 8.10 to 9.04 or should i prefer a fresh clean install coz i have heard some ppl have trouble with upgrades
<Daskreech> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Daskreech> Gamarok__: What are you afraid of?
<Daskreech> First of all read the release notes :)
<RainbowW> Daskreech: this is a kde-specific issue tho. under stock ubuntu/gnome, it works without a hiccup.
<Gamarok__> well i just dont wanna upgrade my pc on an terrible connection only for it to break so i was just checking
<RainbowW> thus, my question.
<Daskreech> Erm ok I've never played with any of that stuff so I'm kinda useless at it
<mohaa> I have issues with kubuntu 9.10
<Daskreech> Gamarok__: Read the release notes first. If anything there may touch you adversely then don't
<BluesKaj> Gamarok__, I had a successful upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 , without doing a clean install , until an upgrade flumoxed the OS , then I had to do a clean install . It's the aftermath that you have to watch out for IMO
<Mamarok> mohaa: that is very early alpha, not for productive use at all!
<Gamarok__> thanks guys
<mohaa> I have issues with kubuntu 9.04   Mamarok
<Mamarok> mohaa: what issues?
<mohaa> Mamarok, wireless (intel)
<Mamarok> mohaa: works without a flaw here, kde 4.2.3
<mohaa> passphrase not accepted at _all_
<Mamarok> mohaa: WEP or WPA?
<Daskreech> mohaa: #ubuntu+1 ?
<Mamarok> Daskreech: he mistyped
<Daskreech> Ah ok
 * Mamarok restarts KDE, she might disapear for a moment though ...
<Daskreech> Restarting normally does that :)
<Daskreech> assuming that mohaa is a he
<snarkster> can anyone assist in getting jdbc to work with mysql and Ooo-base as front end?
<Daskreech> #openoffice.org ?
<snarkster> ah thank you
<captainpi> join #twiddle
<pawel> hello - after installation of kubuntu (im a long time gnome user so far) i cant make compiz shortcuts (hotkeys) running - in compiz settings all the shortcuts are all set up properly but just (for example) ctrl alt --> doesnt rotate the cube for example - any help here?
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I was wondering if someone was aware of a ppa which would let me install KDE 4.3 Beta on Jaunty
<pawel> after installation of kubuntu (im a long time gnome user so far) i cant make compiz shortcuts (hotkeys) running - in compiz settings all the shortcuts are all set up properly but just (for example) ctrl alt --> doesnt rotate the cube for example - any help here?
<Daskreech> pawel: Do you have compiz running?
<Daskreech> dhuv: Saw the Topic?
<dhuv> Daskreech: ahh, just scrolled up to see it
<dhuv> thanks
<pawel> yes Daskreech, for example window switching works with alt tab
<dhuv> do you know when it will be ready for regular use?
<pawel> however it looks like kwin
<Daskreech> pawel: ha ha try Ctrl+F2
<pawel> krunner
<Daskreech> pawel: That sounds remarkably like alt+F2
<pawel> u r right
<Daskreech> dhuv: When what is ready ?
<pawel> ctrl f2 does nothing
<dhuv> Daskreech: packages to install in Jaunty
<Daskreech> pawel: what does alt+F3 do ?
<Daskreech> dhuv: They should be readyish now
<dhuv> are they even going do that with the Beta or just wait for the full release?
<pawel> opens window menu - maximalize, minimalize, close etc
<dhuv> Daskreech: cool, I will check back from time to time, hopefully kubuntu.org has instructions, I saw a message today about packages for karmic so I figured I would ask about jaunty
<Daskreech> dhuv: Every beta and RC till the release
<Daskreech> pawel: ok well then Ctrl+Fn switches desktops
<pawel> hm u mean F+number?
<pawel> does nothing
<Daskreech> dhuv: apparently you didn't read the jaunty announcement :)
<Daskreech> pawel: No I meant ctrl+Fn
<pawel> i mean it does switch desktops
<pawel> whats Fn on standard keyboard?
<Daskreech> F#
<Daskreech> F1 F2 F3 F4
<pawel> yeah
<pawel> so it does switch desktops (all two  ;) )
<Daskreech> Right :)
<pawel> however i would really like to have the shortcuts im used to - cube rotate on ctrl alt left/right
<pawel> super e for expo compiz plugin etc
<Daskreech> pawel: to get the desktop cube press alt+F3 and go to windows properties -> desktop effects -> on desktop switch -> Cube
<Daskreech> then switch the keyboard shortcuts to whatever you like
<pawel> aha
<pawel> but just out of curiosity
<pawel> compiz settings manager allows to edit shortcuts for each effect
<pawel> why arent they working in kde?
<Daskreech> because they are compiz shortcuts
<Daskreech> when you switch the window manager you also switch all global shortcuts
<Daskreech> wouldn't make sense to keep them if you swapped out the window manager
<Daskreech> pawel: Makes sense?
<pawel> hm thought i just had that : i use compiz-icon which has menu allowing to select window manager between kwin and compiz - compiz is set yet what we were just talking about seems to be kwin
<Daskreech> It is it looks like.
<Daskreech> If you want compiz back just run compiz --replace on the command line
<Daskreech> which should get everything back the way you want
<pawel> oh i just reloaded window manager and it works now
<pawel> fantastic
<Daskreech> There you go
<pawel> muchos gracias
<Daskreech> no problemo :)
<BluesKaj> I have only 3 faces on the so called cube in compiz , what happened to the 4th one?
<Daskreech> add a fourth desktop ?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Whipper_> hi grandpa
<phoenixz> When running amarok or dragon player, I get a popup message saying that the program recommends me to install aditional packages to get extra functionality.. Problem is, it does not say WHICH packages I have to install.. :) Could anybody here help me with a list of what packages I have to install?
<Adrian> holas
<ubuntu> slt tous le monde
<Adrian> afe,omadps
<Adrian> afeminados
<Daskreech> phoenixz: Does it actually play what you are trying to play?
<genii> !ar | Adrian
<ubottu> Adrian: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ubuntu> SVP commet changer la langue du clavier sous kubuntu
<Daskreech> argentina?
<Daskreech> Seriusly?
<Adrian> yes
<genii> Daskreech: Thats what his hostmask indicates.
<Mamarok> right, just missed the frenchie :(
<Daskreech> I'm just amused there is a chan for it
<genii> Daskreech: I'm amused we have chans like #ubuntu-ca #ubuntu-uk
<Adrian>  
<Daskreech> That is terribly amusing
<Daskreech> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
 * Daskreech chuckles
<Daskreech> What's the prerequisite for getting a #kubuntu-X chan?
<genii> Daskreech: Asking this in -ops
<phoenixz> Daskreech: No, can't play anything...
<Daskreech> phoenixz: then install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Guest15370> Can  the Kubuntu9.04 run on a 512 MB RAM & 128MB VGA without problem?
<Adrian> can kubuntu 9.04 run on a comodore 64 ?
<Adrian> :P
<Ash-Fox> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<genii> Adrian: No. But another version of linux can.
<Guest15370> What
<Adrian> thx genii
<phoenixz> Daskreech: thanks!
<Guest15370> Can you answer my question? Can the Kubuntu9.04 run on a 512 MB RAM & 128MB VGA without problem?
<genii> Guest15370: 512 mb of ram is enough to run it. You'll also need some amount more than about 4Gb hd
<Daskreech> Guest15370: What would you consider a problem?
<Guest15370> genii , thanks a lot :)
<genii> Adrian: For the record, the *nix which C64 can use: http://hld.c64.org/poldi/lunix/lunix.html
<genii> Guest15370: You're welcome
<konrad_> Where is the kontakt mailbox stored?
<|gonzo|> hello, I'm on 9.04 here, could you please tell me if there's a tool to create a usb startup disk from an iso? thanks.
<|gonzo|> ups, found it :)
<konrad_> Found it. ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail if anyone else wonders
<templars> i hate KDE 4.x  how do i roll back to kde 3.5 with out reinstalling linux.
<templars> 4.x doesent even work right.
<templars> what a failure.
<genii> There is no "rollback"
<templars> so im screwed
<templars> it's impossible to install kde 3.5
 * templars puts the xp cd back in
<genii> templars: 8.04 is the last Kubuntu with kde3 on it (officially)
<faileas> there's an unofficial repo
<faileas> you could get it from there
<templars> well im running 9.04
<templars> i dont feel like burning a cd
<livingdaylight_> hi kubunteros
<templars> and wiping my hard drive
<templars> and backing up
<templars> thats too much work
<templars> i just want kde 3.5
 * templars can't wait til windows 7  is finished
<livingdaylight_> i installed konqueror in Ubuntu coz FF sucks on my machine... However, testing konqueror it tells me that javascript is disabled. I went to konqueror setting and javascript seems enabled! Can someone advise me please?
<templars> yeah Firefox Sucks
<templars> its always crashign
<templars> and it desent even ask you to save when you x out anymore
<templars> and you have to manually kill the pid even when you close fire fox
<templars> and flash gets skippy after fire fox has been running for a few hours
<templars> pathetic
<sebsebseb> hi
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: hi
<livingdaylight_>  i installed konqueror in Ubuntu coz FF sucks on my machine... However, testing konqueror it tells me that javascript is disabled. I went to konqueror setting and javascript seems enabled! Can someone advise me please?
<genii> templars: Short of a complete reinstall, you could try http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html       But of course 9.04/kde3 is totally unsupported.
<templars> IS THERE A WEB BROWSER THAT WORKS OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!! jesus christ !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<templars> i just installed epiphany
<templars> god awful
<sebsebseb> !caps |  templars
<ubottu> templars: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<templars> it displays text in bright blue
<sebsebseb> templars: nah Epiphany is nice in Gnome same for Galeon
<templars> why do the web browsers suck for linux
<sebsebseb> templars: ,but in that horrible KDE4,  probably not that nice
<templars> Epiphany sucks
<sebsebseb> KDE3 :)
<templars> kubuntu sucks.
<templars> i gotta get Debian on this
<sebsebseb> templars:  Opera?
<sebsebseb> templars: Seamonkey?
<sebsebseb> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<livingdaylight_> templars: that's what i've been finding out too :/
<sebsebseb> templars: Debian has that Iceweasel nonsense instead of Firefox
<sebsebseb> templars: since Firefox wasn't 100% free or whatever geez
<Pici> No one is forcing you to stay here if you don't want to run Kubuntu.
<mprice> Iceweasel is basically firefox renamed
<sebsebseb> yep with a differnet logo and user agent string hum
<sebsebseb> which doesn't help with browser market share statistics
<livingdaylight_> Pici: can you tell me why konqueror isn't playing youtube despite javascript apparently being enabled?
<Pici> And we've strayed offtopic again...
<phh> livingdaylight_: flash player installed ?
<livingdaylight_> phh: yes
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: that's a point,  you get a differnet plugin for Konqueror for Flash I think
<Pici> livingdaylight_: I don't personally use konquerer
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: maybe not
<livingdaylight_> phh: youtube works in my firefox and seamonkey browsers
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: have you got Flash at all in Konqueror?
<phh> livingdaylight_: it shows in konqueror's setting ?
<mprice> is the flash plugin showing in konqueror under plugins
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: i didn't know i had to install it in konqueror. how do i do that?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: not sure
<mprice> sometimes you have to point konqueror to the correct location of flashplayer.so
<livingdaylight_> Pici: i have never used konq either.. but FF is consuming 100% of my processor and heating it up to dangerous levels, so i'm looking for another browser, at least on this laptop. Seamonkey seems the best choice so far, but it also has problems in Ubuntu
<phh> livingdaylight_: it's most likely is flash player which consumes that much cpu ...
<phh> (enve if firefox helps a lot itself)
<sebsebseb> yeah the buggy Adobe Flash Player
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: I think Gnash and Swfdec might be good enough for Youtube now
<sebsebseb> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Daskreech> |gonzo| USB install?
<sebsebseb> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<sebsebseb> !find swfdec
<ubottu> Found: libswfdec-0.6-90, libswfdec-0.6-90-dbg, libswfdec-0.6-dev, libswfdec-0.7-1, libswfdec-0.7-1-dbg (and 6 others)
<mprice> gnash is so-so  and I never have tried Swfdec
<sebsebseb> !info swfdec
<ubottu> Package swfdec does not exist in jaunty
<Daskreech> konrad_: ~/.kde
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> Pici: well yeah, but  wanted it to say something about Swfdec :)
<Daskreech> !kde3 | templars
<ubottu> templars: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<livingdaylight_> phh: its not doing it in seamonkey... but seamonkey doesn't let me add-on diigo toolbar etc
<alan-j> I just noticed running "synaptic" from krunner doesn't run it as root (i.e. via kdesudo).  I thought this worked (in 9.04), am I misremembering?
<sebsebseb> is KDE3 for 9.04 final now?  just  aptitude it?   have both KDE3 and 4?
<Pici> sebsebseb: You can search for the factoid yourself in a query and then use the proper command to trigger that in the channel.  Thats what I do.  I have a dedicated query window for ubottu
<konrad_> Daskreech: Yes I found ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail but somehow subfolders seem to be missing. Also I'm missing my contacts. (Will search a litte more, but any help is appreciated)
<sebsebseb> Pici: yeah every now and again I do stuf in PM with ubottu as well
<ubuntu__> hi all
<ubuntu__> i nee help please
<ubuntu__> i need help !!!
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daskreech> sebsebseb: Been for a while. It's not done by canonical so it's not supported
<sebsebseb> I read can install the packages
<sebsebseb> from repo though
<sebsebseb> just put kde3 at the end
<ubuntu__> how i install kubuntu with xp ,,,????
<mprice> like dual-booting?
<Daskreech> ubuntu__: how do you want it installed?
<ubuntu__> yeah
<mprice> !dualboot | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BigPatice_> if your duel booting with xp then just start the computer with the disk, follow the install instructions,
<Daskreech> alan-j: kdesudo ?
<Daskreech> dang it
<BigPatice_> then when you get to the partition formatting pay close attention to how it will divide your disk up, make sure you are able to parition off
<BigPatice_> a spot for the kubuntu. I have done this at least a dozen times with no issues
<sebsebseb> ubuntu__: if your not going to do say Windows 3D gaming,  and have enough RAM, you can virtual machine XP nicely inside Kubuntu
<ubuntu__> look
<ubuntu__> i like install kubuntu in D
<Daskreech> ubuntu__: YOu want to install it inside of Windows?
<BigPatice_> know which drive is which by size or uuid
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> i have 2 drive
<ubuntu__> c = 110 GB
<ubuntu__> and D = 120 GB
<BigPatice_> you need to reboot and run the install straight from boot
<templars> linux sucks.
<sebsebseb> the troll left :d
<Daskreech> ok well if you start the install then you will get to a partition editor. If you are still lost there then let us know
<BigPatice_> if you know your d is 120gb then you make sure in the formatting you pick that disk
<BigPatice_> formatting = partitioner
<ubuntu__> i cant speek english very well so can i speek frensh
<BigPatice_> not to me my french is worse than your english
<Daskreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dwidmann> !fr
<ubuntu__> now i'am in step 4
<Daskreech> But if you want help here we can help :)
<ubuntu__> i read use the entire diskk or specify partitin manually
<BigPatice_> if you dont need anything on it i reccomend using the entire disk
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> i need
<ubuntu__> i don(t like delete windows
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: any luck?
<Daskreech> ubuntu__: you selected the second disk ?
<BigPatice_> if you have info on your d drive then back it up, then use entire disk. it is easier.  you wont delete your windows that way
<Daskreech> BigPatice_: Bad advice
<Daskreech> ubuntu__: What is on D now ?
<ubuntu__> d is empty
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: no, i've given up, since no one in kubuntu help me get this kde app working; so, i'm using Seamonkey... its prolly better anhow
<Daskreech> ubuntu__: How much space would you like Kubuntu to use?
<Daskreech> livingdaylight_: Which app ?
<ubuntu__> i like 50 GB
<livingdaylight_> Daskreech: konqueror
<Daskreech> livingdaylight_: What's up?
<Daskreech> ubuntu__: ok How much RAM do you have?
<ubuntu__> 512
<Daskreech> ubuntu__: Might want more swap then
<livingdaylight_> Daskreech: flash seems disabled as i can't play youtubes. Checked and java script seems enabled which was the error dialog i was getting
<livingdaylight_> Daskreech: and i just don't know how to enable flash in konqueror if that is what actually needs fixing
<Daskreech> make a 48.5 GB / and a 1.5 GB swap partition
<Daskreech> livingdaylight_: Looked in the plugins section of the settings?
<Daskreech> It should show Flash. IF not then click scan for plugins
 * livingdaylight_ checks
<livingdaylight_> Daskreech: i scanned and its come up with a bunch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashp... do i highlight and 'apply' ?
<Daskreech> livingdaylight_: yes
<ncfi1013_> anybody know why some of my dial;og windows open within the area of my screen and some do not?
<Mamarok> ncfi1013_: the area of your screen? what do you mean?
<Mamarok> there are dialog windows which ask you for an interaction
<Mamarok> and there are notifications of ongoing processes that reside in the panel AFAIK
<adrian> hi everybody
<pharmacopeia> Hi
<Haomaru> Hi
<Haomaru> I'm from Brazil!
<Pici> !br | Haomaru (
<ubottu> Haomaru (: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Haomaru> Algum Brasileiro??
<Pici> Haomaru: /join #ubuntu-br
<Haomaru> Olá
<robw> hello
<eagles0513875> !pt | Haomaru
<ubottu> Haomaru: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Haomaru> Olá
<eagles0513875> hey guys how do i change my keyboard layout
<Ab3L> ciao
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: system settings -> regional & language
<tmartins> I suppose this has already been discussed, but... any particular reason for not placing 4.2.3 in the main repository?
<EagleScreen> 4.2.3 may be in jaunty-updates after a good testing in ppa
<EagleScreen> this is the usual tendency of Kubuntu in its last two distributions
<rzuckk> alguien ene sta sala ke hable  español ?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Magicman1264> Hello all
<rzuckk> grcinhas
<Magicman1264> Can anyone help me? I can't play certain video files and I'm getting a message saying I need to download SWFDEC
<Laeborg> does kubuntu 64bit run well?
<sere_> i need help....im trying to set up my tvout so i can watch a movie on my tv and then do work on the computer but when i do " X :1 -layout tv " i get an error saying(EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<pulaski> hello, I have a usb 4 port hub.  kubuntu automatically recognizes my usb thumb drive when I plug it in however I have a T-Mobile G1 phone with a usb connector that it doesn't recognize automatically.  How can I find the appropriate device and mount it?
<spiderlinux> hi
<sere_> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/176623/
<spiderlinux> could pleaase somebody explain why thunderbird on kubuntu 9,4 does not start after decopressing to a new folder and klicking on the thunderbird script?
<spiderlinux> with firefox this worked fine
<fritzIsOnline> hi all folkies, all forums are upside down but i couldn get the right solution, that sounds a toy of a child but please help me, when i insert any dvd or cd it absolutely mounts but down show the content by a critical message says "now allowed" !!???
<fritzIsOnline> oop "not allowed" i mean
<GinoManGFs> coreyman1: kdesu
<GinoManGFs> damn scrollback
<GinoManGFs> that's ridiculous that it keeps getting caught like that
<spiderlinux> has anyone instelles thunderbird on kubuntu?
<fritzIsOnline> spiderlinux: i installed
<GinoManGFs> sudo aptitude install *thunderbird*
<spiderlinux> how to start it after decompressing?
<fritzIsOnline> i installed it by Adept Package Manager
<spiderlinux> is this adept manager eassy to install ?
<fritzIsOnline> guides you through all installing processes that needed
<sere_> anyone have any knowledge with nvidia and separate tv screens through the tvout
<spiderlinux> ok thanks for now
<fritzIsOnline> i can't see the content of any cd / dvd which surely mounted, i get "not allowed" message. what should i check ?
<spiderlinux> wow i have found "KpackageKit" it shows 20 differend thunderbird papckages and there is no button to install :(
<spiderlinux> hey it works... i think
<spiderlinux> thanks  for the hint, cu
<Magicman1264> Can anyone help me? I can't play certain video files and I'm getting a message saying I need to download SWFDEC
<pulaski> How do I mount a usb devise?
<pulaski> device that is....
<desu> Magicman1264: install flashplugin-installer
<desu> *flashplugin-nonfree
<desu> pulaski: `sudo fdisk -l' and see which devcice is the one you're looking for and then do 'sudo mount <device> <directory>'
<Dragnslcr> desu- you were right the first time
<desu> pulaski: though you should be able to click on it in device manager and mount it automatically...
<desu> Dragnslcr: ah, sorry...
<pulaski> desu: Thanks for responding, I'll try it!
<phoenixz> Is there anything known about firefox totally messing up page rendering (specially text gets mangled) of all web pages? its like okay for one hour.. then little by little pages sstart to degrade.. first a few letters.. then entire words, and 30 mins later all web pages have become unreadable..
<desu> phoenixz: you know the little bugs that make up the characters? they too get tired...  they need to rest... let them rest...
<phoenixz> desu: very very funny..
<desu> :D
<desu> lol, sorry...
<phoenixz> yeah.. well, right now even after restarting firefox.. it stays the same.. all characters are  mixed up, as if its picking all characters from the UTF8 table using rand() function
<desu> phoenixz: try filing a bug...
<pulaski> desu: I recently upgraded to 'jaunty jackalope' kubuntu 9.02 or some simialr version.  So far I've been unable to find a device manager.  However dmesg tells me my thumb drive is mounted on '
<pulaski> [    9.117459] usb-storage: device scan complete
<pulaski> [    9.120422] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<desu> pulaski: you see the little monitor-like icon in the panel with a cd popping out from it? click on it
<pulaski> desu: yeah, hold on please
<pulaski> desu: Yes however it only displays the storage volume vfat which is my thumb drive.
<desu> well?
<desu> that's exactly what you want, isn't it?
<pulaski> desu: Well no, that's my thumb drive, I want to access my phone. Its plugged into my usb hub right next to the thumb drive.
<desu> <pulaski> [    9.120422] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 <--- that is not your phone D:
<pulaski> desu: no, that's my thumb drive
<desu> pulaski: do a `tail -f -n1 /var/log/messages' and then plug in your phone
<desu> pulaski: then paste what you see on rafb.net/paste
<pulaski> desu: thanks
<pulaski> desu: Sorry it doesn't appear very helpful:  http://rafb.net/p/noDrbD86.html
<desu> pulaski: ???
<desu> that is that?
<desu> *what
<desu> did you plug in your phone after doing `tail -n1 -f /var/log/messages'?
<pulaski> desu: that's all
<desu> so, nothing happens when you plug in your phone?
<pulaski> desu: I ran  `tail -n1 -f /var/log/messages' with the phone unplugged then ran it again after the phone was plugged in with the same result.
<Eismann> pulaski: or try "sudo udevadm monitor" and plug the phone
<desu> pulaski: you're supposed to plug in the phone while that command is running...
<desu> also, yeah, try to see if udevadm gives some output
<pulaski> desu: Yes, that's the procedure I'm following ....
<desu> hmm...
<desu> is your phone in data mode?
<bendodge_> Why doesn't installing plasmoids from the internet work? I'm using KDE 4.2.2 and Jaunty
<pulaski> desu: so far nothing is showing up
<bendodge_> I always get an error as if it's trying to use a nonexistent temp file.
<desu> pulaski: does your phone work on windows?
<pulaski> desu: Sorry I wouldn't know.  Its the new T-Mobile G1 phone with the Android OS
 * desu has no idea :/
<pulaski> desu: I'm going to go to the Library this afternoon.  I can plug my thumb drive in the windows machine there.  I can try to plug my phone in there as well.
<bendodge_> The "Get Hot New Stuff" (GHNS) window downloads a widget and marks it installed. When I close the online widget browser, GHNS, the Add Widgets window throws errors about tmp files. It appears that the GHNS app is deleting the widgets from tmp before the Add Widget app actually install the widgets.
<drbobb> hmm my machine's 1GB of RAM isn't much for kde4, I'm already 1GB into swap
<pulaski> desu: I appreciate your taking the time to help me out.  I'll be back and let you know how it turned out.
<bendodge_> drbobb: I'm running KDE4 with 1GB ram, and my swap is 0.3GB
<desu> pulaski: ah, thanks :)
<Eismann> drbobb: do you have amarok 2.1beta?
<drbobb> bendodge_: yeah I guess it depends how long you keep it up, and how many apps/gadgets & stuff you use
<naresh> how to install pidgin in kubuntu
<Eismann> naresh: apt-get install pidgin
<drbobb> not too long ago my workstation had just 1GB of ram, and I kept kde3 running on it for weeks on end with no major issues
<bendodge_> drbobb: what about the amarok question? newer amarok versions are major hogs
<Eismann> drbobb: yep, I have a 13 days uptime, but i had to relogin into KDE sometimes
<Eismann> I think that the amarok beta from ppa has memory leaks
<drbobb> Eismann: no I have the one that comes standard with jaunty. And it's not in use now
<drbobb> (and frankly speaking, it's ugliness is major)
<drbobb> s/it's/its/
<bendodge_> its :)
<naresh> Eismann: hey thanks but it worked only when i added sudo infront of it
<bendodge_> yeah, it needs a major makeover
<drbobb> I tried exaile for a change but I'm not too happy with it either
<Eismann> install kde3
<Eismann> :-P
<kirun> I'm thinking of getting a netbook, but I want to work on stuff on my desktop PC from it, probably just web dev and small coding projects ... am I better off sharing files, or working with something like NX?
<naresh> do i need a antivirus for kubuntu or anyother security measure can be taken to be secure
<Dekans> naresh:  no need
<Dekans> it's safe enough
<kirun> To be secure, follow the usual precautions ( don't run code from sources you don't trust, and so on )
<naresh> ok thanks but do we need to have firewall like firestarter
<drbobb> Eismann: you know of anyother music player that makes sense?
<Eismann> drbobb: nope
<Eismann> I dont like what they did to amarok2
<naresh> which is the latest version of wine
<Eismann> although 2.1 looks better
<Eismann> maybe because 2.1 looks more like amarok 1 :-P
<drbobb> I installed songbird on my ol'lady's laptop and it seemed pretty swell, though kind of heavy
<Dekans> naresh: firestarter is just a frontend
<Dekans> firewall is already in place
<Dekans> I don't know for vlc, you should see it in kpackagekit
<Dekans> try adept
<jacinto> hi
<drbobb> and it's not present in the ubuntu repos
<drbobb> (hers is windows)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dwidmann>  ActionParsnip: yo
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<dwidmann> Yep
<KornSucks> Hiya
<tyfon> hmm.. anyone know a program i can use to capture the screen in kde4 with composting enabled?.. all my attempts produce only the top left part of the screen when i use the cube or something like that
<tyfon> video that is
<ign0ramus> tyfon, not sure, but have you tried scrot?
<tyfon> nope
<tyfon> :)
<tyfon> ah no that is only for image, i need video
<tyfon> tried xvidcap and istanbul
<tyfon> and recordmydesktop
<ign0ramus> tyfon, oh, and recordmydesktop doesn't work?
<ign0ramus> oh, ok
<tyfon> when i use the cube, it will only capture the top left quarter of my display (1 virtual desktop)
<tyfon> or it seems like that is what happens
<tyfon> so i cant see the whole cube in the video :p
<ign0ramus> tyfon, i know what you mean... :/
<ign0ramus> tyfon, something obviously exists to do this... just check youtube for 'compiz'... now to find out what they use
<tyfon> they use the ones i wrote :o
<tyfon> but there must be some mystical option for it
<tyfon> i need to show someone that i can play 1080p video via vdpau while turning the cube and having only 10% cpu load :p
<Magicman1264> HI, How do I get Java plugin for Ubuntu?
<tyfon> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras or kubuntu-restricted-extras depending on which one you have
<ign0ramus> tyfon, good luck with those restrictions :P
<tyfon> ign0ramus: the computer does it fine.. but maybe not while capturing :p
<tyfon> and the video plays smoothly on one side of the cube
<ign0ramus> tyfon, did you read this? : http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/faq.php#Some_windows_are_not_recorded!
<tyfon> hmm
<tyfon> i tried --full-shots too
<tyfon> but not shm :p
<tyfon> oh its on by default
<KornSucks> how does one install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic ?
<KornSucks> apt-get doesent work
<tyfon> ign0ramus: ah got it to work now =)
<ign0ramus> tyfon, what parameter was it?
<tyfon> i did recordmydesktop -fps 15 --no-sound -o desktop.ogv --full-shots
<ign0ramus> i thought you were already trying --full-shots?
<tyfon> yeah but i recorded a video without it first
<tyfon> and forgot to delete it :S
<ign0ramus> tyfon, lol
<tyfon> and it saved to a new name
<KornSucks> where is the source code located? i have to tweak some stuff in the kernel
<ign0ramus> KornSucks, what exactly do you want to tweak in the kernel?
<KornSucks> ign0ramus:   http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<KornSucks> i have to do that stuff
<tyfon> hmm it doesnt capture the vdpau video, but i suspected that :p
<tyfon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ign0ramus> KornSucks, you have to re-compile a custom kernel... OR
<KornSucks> yeah i was gonna turn that stuff on. recompile, and have grub point to it
<ign0ramus> KornSucks, as the tut says, this is included in >= 2.6.25
<KornSucks> oh
<KornSucks> well i have 2.6.27
<KornSucks> so why does wireless suck ?
<KornSucks> and it doesent in back track ?
<ign0ramus> KornSucks, have you checked what modules are being loaded?
<KornSucks> oh rigth i still need athk5
<tyfon> hmm i have a computer with ath5k actually that works fine :o
<ign0ramus> KornSucks, a quick diff could probably show you :)
<tyfon> i can't say i remember doing anything funky
<KornSucks> yeah i'll have to put teh backtrack cd back in
<ign0ramus> KornSucks, bt4?
<KornSucks> bt3
<ign0ramus> KornSucks, i really want to try bt4, but i'm too lazy :(
<KornSucks> yeah i downloaded the bt4 dvd iso,  when i have time im gonna mount it as loop, copy the files to my usb drive.  and then run the installer
<KornSucks> for the boot sector
<ign0ramus> KornSucks, does it have its own installer, or do you have to use an older version installer?
<KornSucks> not sure
<KornSucks> i havent opened it yet
<SteBo> Hi! I'm using the KDE 4.3 Beta 1 packages with Kubuntu Jaunty. I want to use the new plasma theme for KDE 4.3. What do I need to do or install in order to do so? The new theme isn't available here right after the upgrade.
<guja> Hello all. Ktorrent holds my download on stalled whenever I try to start it.
<guja> Why?
<guja> There are lots of seeders, thats for sure.
<guja> Since Transmission is starting download.
<SteBo> I think the theme is called "Air", isn't it?
<ign0ramus> guja, probably port configuration or firewall/iptables...
<guja> ign0ramus: suggestions? stop iptables or?
<ign0ramus> guja, first check your ports
<guja> ign0ramus: port 6881, UDP 4444. Is that okay?
<ign0ramus> guja, are you behind a router?
<guja> ign0ramus: nope, I don't use router.
<ign0ramus> guja, then yes, they should be ok, provided your ISP doesn't block those ports
<ign0ramus> guja, a quick way to check is to use high-numbered ports, like 50000
<guja> ign0ramus: and final question - how do I stop iptables? :-)
<guja> service iptables stop ?
<ign0ramus> guja, you can check your config by doing "sudo iptables -L"
<guja> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<guja> target     prot opt source               destination
<guja> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<guja> target     prot opt source               destination
<guja> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<guja> target     prot opt source               destination
<guja> That's the output.
<ign0ramus> guja, that looks fine.  you can try "iptables stop" and try ktorrent again to see if that's the issue
<guja> ign0ramus: iptables stop doesn't work.
<guja> Wrong command.
<KornSucks> whats a good intro to iptables
<ign0ramus> guja, that used to work.... use 'man' or '-help'
<ign0ramus> * '-h' or '--help'
<dan> stopstop
<dan> \
<ign0ramus> guja, here's a good post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159661
<ign0ramus> guja, alternatively, you can use an easy-to-use GUI if you want to change iptables policies
<guja> Blah, to tired to even search how do I turn off the iptables.
<ign0ramus> guja, try Firestarter or Guarddog
<guja> I mean, am I blind or there's no simple command for turning off firewall?
<tyfon> you can flush all the tables
<guja> By doing iptables -F ?
<tyfon> iptables -F <table> where table is FORWARD, INPUT, OUTPUT, POSTROUTING and PREROUTING
<guja> And since I am a newbie, which table should I flush in my ktorrent case?
<tyfon> well if you flush all of them you effectivly resets the firewall if you have any
<SteBo> guja: yes, but you also have to check whether the default policy is ACCEPT before issuing this command.
<tyfon> removing all chains setting the default policy to allow
<SteBo> guja: When the policy is DROP and you do a iptables -F all network traffic would be dropped.
<tyfon> ah
<tyfon> yes
<tyfon> :p
<tyfon> that would be bad
<TAdams> Hello all
<TAdams> I have a question, where are the settings files for Konfigure so that I may restore everything from a backup?
<ign0ramus> TAdams, is that a package?  I've never heard of it, but you can find all its files by doing a simple "locate konfigure"
<SteBo> anybody knows something about my question?
<dwidmann> SteBo: I'm pretty sure Air was the theme for KDE 4.2 also
<dwidmann> or am I mistaken?
<SteBo> dwidmann: the theme for KDE 4.2 is Oxygen
<dwidmann> Hmm, the only part of the theme to do with air in 4.2 is the wallpaper then maybe
<SteBo> dwidmann: correct, the default wallpaper for 4.2 is called "Luft" (German for Air).
<devin_> hey whats up i installed ubuntu a while back but never got to use or was explained how it different from other oper sys
<ign0ramus> it would be quite a faux pas if it were "Luftwaffe" :/
<devin_> can someone help me out
<dwidmann> Hm, seems to be called air here ... oddly enough ("/usr/share/wallpapers/Air/.....")
<SteBo> devin_: What did you find with Google about this.
<ign0ramus> devin_, that's quite a broad question... maybe start with the ubuntu web site
<TAdams> ign0ramus: thank you, it did not work. It is a Irc chat client
<SteBo> devin_: Maybe just read the Wikipedia article about Ubuntu and then ask concrete questions.
<ign0ramus> TAdams, do you mean Konversation?
<TAdams> I just do not want t import the full backup and screw up the way I have everything set now :P
<TAdams> thank you!
<TAdams> yes indeed
<TAdams> Konversation
<SteBo> dwidmann: Ah, perhaps this was localised? I'm on a German KDE anyways. :-)
<devin_> ight thanks
<TAdams> my appologies
<ign0ramus> TAdams, that would be why i'd never heard of it :)
<TAdams> lol
<dwidmann> SteBo: probably that then
<TAdams> I will just re enter it all, no problems
<TAdams> thought maybe I could be lazy and find a quick way :P
<TAdams> ign0ramus: thank you :)
<ign0ramus> TAdams, np... if only all problems were that easy :)
<TAdams> Indeed!
<KornSucks> i can see my wlan0 under iwconfig, but iwlist wlan0 scanning returns 0 results
<KornSucks> yet im with in range of my router
<KornSucks> how is it my dads vista laptop can pick up the router, but linux crap cant ?
<RainbowW> under gnome, my dual-head setup works well, and the desktop stretches across both screens. under kde, i can only get them to mirror. what's the magic pixie dust for setting up dual head under kde?
<SteBo> Ok, this answers my question: http://broadbandforum.in/linux/46524-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-discussion-thread/#post312589
<SteBo> bye
<KornSucks> i have mad wifi and my wireless card still is not working
<KornSucks> what do i have to type to make it work
<tomsdale> hi - has anyone experieced artefacts in kwin. It's like some lines are shifted to the left.
<tomsdale> happens especially often with font on buttons. it's like a strike through effect through the letters.
<RainbowW> under gnome, my dual-head setup works well, and the desktop stretches across both screens. under kde, i can only get them to mirror. what's the magic pixie dust for setting up dual head under kde?
#kubuntu 2009-05-21
<jussi01> RainbowW: which gfx card?
<RainbowW> jussi01: something built into an acer laptop. xorg.conf isn't at all illuminating. :-)
<jussi01> RainbowW: lspci should be more accomodating ;)
<ktulkhu> hi all
<ktulkhu> are anybody alive?
<RainbowW> jussi01: ah. intel gm965/gl960 integrated graphics controller.
<ktulkhu> did anybody configurate Canon LBP3000 from kubuntu 9.04?
<jussi01> RainbowW: 2 things, read the release notes, theres some info on the intel cards there. 2. I need sleep, hopefully someone else can help more...
<jussi01> !releasenotes | RainbowW
<ubottu> RainbowW: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Barridus> hmm, anyone have any advice for making a script that runs on logout?  i know how to do it in gnome but not kde... and the googles haven't given me any advice that have worked
<ktulkhu> по русски кто говорит?
<ign0ramus> !ru | ktulkhu
<ubottu> ktulkhu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Barridus> (i need to unmount network drives before kde logout kills the network connection)
<ktulkhu> why?
<Barridus> me?
<ktulkhu> ye
<Barridus> hangs the laptop for 30+ sec on shutdown or reboot
<Barridus> but not if the drives are unmounted
<Barridus> seems to be a widespread issue with *buntu, i know the gnome solution but not kde
<sere> is there a way to make kscreensaver to work in fluxbox or possibly use another screensaver / lock program other than xscreensaver
<ktulkhu> xz ^_^
<ign0ramus> Barridus, maybe this? http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#zzboot
<Barridus> hmm, ign0ramus, seems sound enough but i think that instruction will give me a script that runs after network services are terminated
<ign0ramus> Barridus, yeah, i was wondering about that too, but there doesn't seem to be an easy way ...  :/
<ktulkhu> i must configurate my printer canon LBP3000 or my boss will eat my brain,
<Barridus> yeah...
<ktulkhu> i set cups drivers
<ktulkhu> buuuuuuuuuut
<ign0ramus> Barridus, would it be too hard to manually execute a single bash script before logging out?
<ign0ramus> i realize it's not as convenient
<Barridus> oh i could do that
<Barridus> or simply sudo umount -a
<ktulkhu> 	
<ktulkhu> print sent to the queue but does not print
<Barridus> and have been doing that, just wanted to automate it a bit :D
<ktulkhu> О_о
<Barridus> i was able to do that in gnome
<ign0ramus> Barridus, you could tie an Input Action to the script (i believe), so that a push of a button would do it for you
<Barridus> ign0ramus, yeah that may be worth a look
<ign0ramus> Barridus, otherwise, i don't really know :(
<ktulkhu> how much time?
<ktulkhu> бляяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя
<ktulkhu> who can reply me?
<ktulkhu> блядские мудаки
<ktulkhu> heey
<Shadowkllr> hey guys, my desktop is running kubuntu w/ kde 4 right now, i've been having some trouble connecting to my wireless with knetwork manager.  it only detects the wireless card after several restarts and even then it's sometimes shoddy connectivity.  i am going to switch to wicd, but should i remove knetwork manager first and then install wicd or install wicd first?
<xzewron> hi, I recently installed ubuntu the the kubuntu-desktop. My question is how do I remove all the remains of ubuntu?
<xzewron> then the*
<ktulkhu> rm -rf / ??
<ktulkhu> xzewron where you from?
<xzewron> sweden
<ktulkhu> how old are you?
<xzewron> why? :)
<ktulkhu> щ
<ktulkhu> just
<xzewron> erm
<ktulkhu> ?
<ktulkhu> how old?
<ktulkhu> 25?
<xzewron> I think that's inrelevant
<xzewron> don't you?
<ktulkhu> what mean inrelevant
<xzewron> means that I don't think it have anything to do with my question
<ktulkhu> mb irrelevant?
<ktulkhu> just i want know some about *unix users from small statistic)
<Dragnslcr> !purekde | xzewron
<ubottu> xzewron: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<xzewron> ty Dragnslcr
<jake> Anyone here
<ktulkhu> yes, how ol are you?
<ktulkhu> old*
<jake> 21 good sir
<ktulkhu> thaks, where you from?
<jake> nebraska... omaha area
<ktulkhu> :D
<jake> you been using kubuntu long
<ktulkhu> no , but i using brain long
<jake> brain? what?
<Dragnslcr> ktulkhu- there's no reason to ask people how old they are when they join the channel
<ktulkhu> *((
<jake> it's fine...
 * jake is trying to remeber IRC cmds
<ktulkhu> why?
<jake> cuz i ain't ircd for a while
<RainbowW> under gnome, my dual-head setup works well, and the desktop stretches across both screens. under kde, i can only get them to mirror. what's the magic pixie dust for setting up dual head under kde?
<jake> idk
<jake> my box i sent up for my dad keeps freezing to the point i have to reset it with the button on the front. I'm getting ~2 days uptime tops
<ktulkhu> are anybody apek russian?
<ktulkhu> speak
<Dragnslcr> !ru ktulkhu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru ktulkhu
<Dragnslcr> Er
<Dragnslcr> !ru | ktulkhu
<ubottu> ktulkhu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<anderson> algum brasileiro?
<anderson> preciso de ajuda
<ign0ramus> !pt | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ktulkhu> Jj
<ktulkhu> ppc
<ktulkhu> who know c++?
<Dragnslcr> !ot | ktulkhu
<ubottu> ktulkhu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ktulkhu> i was ask, but don't have reply*(
<ktulkhu> J_j
<ktulkhu> *i asked
<tomsdale> is it possible in kde to drag a window from one workspace into another? like it's the default with gnome.
<Guest57552> hi - anyone seen this issue when updating to kde-4.3 beta 1?
<MushroomKingdom> Hi, are there any secret restricted hardware repositories for NVidia cards? I'm having some troubles with my card sometimes.
<Guest57552> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa7_all.deb (--unpack):
<Guest57552>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/kstyle/themes/oxygen.themerc', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<ActionParsnip> Guest57552: please use pastebin
<tomsdale> MushroomKingdom: what is your card?
<MushroomKingdom> Nvidia GE-force 8600
<ActionParsnip> Guest57552: sudo dpkg --force-all -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa7_all.deb
<anderson_> algum brasileiro?
<MushroomKingdom> It's a laptop card
<tomsdale> Nvidia NVS something?
<MushroomKingdom> should be a 8600
<Guest57552> fantastic - thanks ActionParsnip!
<ign0ramus> anderson_, #kubuntu-br por ajuda em portuguesa
<anderson> n tem ninguem nesse canal
<ActionParsnip> Guest57552: in future, use pastebin fr multiple line pastes
<tomsdale> MushroomKingdom: there are no hidden Nvidia repositores. there is the 173 and the 180. something driver in jaunty. I have problems too, kwin sometimes crashes
<anderson_> ok
<anderson_> i need help
<Guest57552> ActionParsnip: ok - can do
<ActionParsnip> MushroomKingdom: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MushroomKingdom> Odd, I actually have problems using WINE and VBox because of video problems I think
<MushroomKingdom> KK
<ActionParsnip> MushroomKingdom: if its a guest system its a virtual video card
<tomsdale> I don't know whether it's related at all to laptop cards - it's just I heard more people complaining with laptop cards than desktop users
<ActionParsnip> MushroomKingdom: and not an nvidia card if thats what the host has
<MushroomKingdom> ActionParsnip I havent been able to install the OS because of a blank screen.
<ActionParsnip> MushroomKingdom: did you md5 check the iso?
<MushroomKingdom> Iso works. I used it to install on a different VBox
<ActionParsnip> MushroomKingdom: then try different guest options
<ActionParsnip> MushroomKingdom: or some boot options
<anderson> i need help with kubuntu shares
<anderson> anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> wow that was short and sweet
<kubu> Hello
<kubu> how can install the latest kernel?
<ActionParsnip> kubu: youcan compile it or find a ppa repo with it on
<ActionParsnip> kubu: is the current kernel not working for you?
<kubu> No it is working I just wanted to intall the latest in the repos
<ActionParsnip> kubu: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will install the latest kernel on the repos your system knows
<ActionParsnip> kubu: if the current kernel is fine there is no reason to upgrade it
<kubu> exactly
<kubu> I agree
<everton> oi
<pingveno> I'm having trouble with X taking up waaaay too much CPU in 2009.04. Just dragging the cursor across the screen takes up 30%+ CPU time, even with desktop effects turned off. This is on a Pentium M with discrete graphics. Is this typical? Can I reduce resource consumption?
<kubu> What about the latest KDE 4.3 Beta 1 any comments
<phh> kubu: really nice, but kubuntu's packaging is awful ...
<ActionParsnip> pingveno: have you fully updated and installed video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> kubu: not got it personally
<pingveno> ActionParsnip: I have whatever came with Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pingveno: that'll be why
<ActionParsnip> pingveno: lspci | grep -i vga
<semcis> ..
<pingveno> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<pingveno> I'm also getting problems with screen corruption.
<jose> hola
<pingveno> Only the individual windows are getting corrupted.
<pingveno> If I minimize a window then bring it back up it will still be corrupted.
<jose> hi
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> !hi | jose
<ubottu> jose: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<phh> pingveno: weird, it's most likely a sign you actually are using desktop effects
<semcis> Has any one get this message before?? "E: Typ "http://blueeyedcreature.net/ubuntu" är inte känd på rad 54 i listan över källor /etc/apt/sources.list
<semcis> E: Listan över källor kunde inte läsas.
<RainbowW> what's the magic pixie dust for dual head under kde? under gnome, i get a pretty desktop spread across both heads the way an ordinary user would set it up. under kde, i get them mirrored. i can adjust the resolution, but not the desktop.
<Shadowkllr___> ok my knetwork manager was allowing me to get online with my wireless card, but i switched to wicd and now it's just staying at obtaining ip address
<jose> alguien que escriba en español?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> Shadowkllr__: if you set a static ip does it work ok?
<phh> RainbowW: fixed in kde 4.3 it seems
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RainbowW> installation possible under 9.04?
<ign0ramus> RainbowW, it's on the kubuntu home page
<Shadowkllr___> lol yep
<Shadowkllr___> it worked
<Shadowkllr___> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> np
<pingveno> ActionParsnip; Excellent! It's installing right now.
<pingveno> Oops
<pingveno> Too late :(
<elsub29> hola
<elsub29> alguien del df?
<elsub29> q tal
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> plasma seems to have crashed. Any idea how to restart it?
<pingveno> I just tried installing fglrx on my computer (as recommended here) by running `sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx`. I restarted and first got the splash screen, but when X started there was total screen corruption.
<pingveno> I uninstalled fglrx using recovery mode but I still need to get the drivers working.
<pingveno> Any ideas on what might be going wrong?
<cahuez> hello..
<lolo65100> salut a tous
<lolo65100> salut
<cahuez> salut..!
<Guest87842> salut
<Guest87842> personne ici
<cahuez> salut, comment ça va..!?
<kidpolo> hi everybody
<jas> hi all
<cahuez> hiya jas..
<boriz> i have realvnc 4 on my host comp, i need somethign taht'll work with krdc... any suggestions? (windows host)
<ner0x> Does kubuntu any have WYSIWYG editors?
<boriz> found it, how do i check RAM usage in kubuntu? a google tells me to download some programs wtf
<dwidmann> boriz: ksyguard
<ner0x> Will using aptitude work with kpackagemanager?
<dwidmann> boriz: (k-> system-> system monitor)
<boriz> gotta download it lame
<ner0x> If I do something in aptititude will it show up in kpackagemanager, is what I mean.
<boriz> thanks dwidmann
<dwidmann> ner0x: you can use whatever apt frontend you like
<ner0x> dwidmann: So apt is the main on my system?
<dwidmann> aptititude with the extra "it" is surprisingly difficult to pronounce :s
<dwidmann> ner0x: apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept, kpackagekit .... they all share the same database, the same libraries.
<ner0x> dwidmann: Awesome. Thank you.
 * phoenixz is away: Gone away for now
 * phoenixz is away: Gone away for now
 * phoenixz is back.
<Magicman1264> HI, How do I get Java plugin for Ubuntu?
<dwidmann> Magicman1264: install the sun-java6-plugin package
<Magicman1264> do I find that in add/remove programs?
<dwidmann> Magicman1264: probably
<Magicman1264> Thank you
<dwidmann> If not, there's always apt-get :)
<mickeyj4j> what the hey
<mickeyj4j> i need to find the #linuxmint channell
<mickeyj4j> i was using xchat-gnome irc chat but want to try konversation
<mickeyj4j> hello
<mickeyj4j> hi
<mickeyj4j> is this linux mint
<sdegabri> i simply <3 linux
<tomsdale> hey - I finally reinstalled kubuntu after I updated since alpha 5  and it runs so much better.
<pulaski> hello, I have a G1 t-mobile cell phone running the android OS.  I grabbed the KMobileTools package in order to establish an interface with my newly upraded ubuntu "jaunty jackalope 9.04 desktop.  In order to configure KMobileTools I need to know the /dev my G1 phone uses.  I have a USB connector but unlike my thumbdrive there is no clue in dmesg which device to use.  Does anyone have any suggestions or has been here before?
<chaintech> hi all
<davidjheinrich_> hi all: quick question, how can I create a script to delete .ORF files when there is no corresponding .JPEG file? (i.e., delete _5197890.ORF if there is no _5187890.JPEG)?
<tomsdale> davidjheinrich_: how many files we're talking about
<tomsdale> what am I talking about - I can't even find the bloody back tick on my multilangual keyboard - no script writing there
<kalorin_> [23:11] <davidjheinrich_> hi all: quick question, how can I create a script to delete .ORF files when there is no corresponding .JPEG file? (i.e., delete _5197890.ORF if there is no _5187890.JPEG)?
<kalorin_> it's pretty simple
<kalorin_> bash is what you want
<tomsdale> for a in `ls`;do
<kalorin_> for x in *.ORF; do if [ ! -e ${x/.ORF/.JPG}; then rm ${x}; fi; done
<kalorin_> 1 liner
<kalorin_> ;)
<tomsdale> that was neat kalorin- :-) I would have though of 2 loops at least!
<kalorin_> for all the .orf's in this directory, if ! -e (exists) the same file, but replace .orf with .jpg, then remove it
<kalorin_> nah
<kalorin_> might want to have it just move them them
<kalorin_> though
<kalorin_> then mv ${x} ${x}.delete_me
<kalorin_> then check results
<kalorin_> and rm *.delete_me
<kalorin_> just to be safe
<kalorin_> if you don't have backups and stuff, but htat should do it
<tomsdale> [
<kalorin_> heh I write automation frameworks in java and bash :)
<tomsdale> where is that bracket closed?
<kalorin_> oops
<kalorin_> before the first semicolon
<tomsdale> k
<kalorin_> if [ ! -e ${x/.ORF/.JPG} ]; then
<kalorin_> sorry
<tomsdale> I got so rusty in shell scripting ... it's a shame.
<tomsdale> I blame desktop linux for it - I have already so many options in KDE to twinkel with that I don't spend enough time in the shell.
<davidjheinrich_> thanks kalorni, what is *.delete_me ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi
<coreyman> god why is this Distro Upgrade so slow at times.
<froggles> hi
<froggles> im having trouble using hotmail.
<froggles> is there a way to make it work ?
<froggles> err like a firefox plug in
<froggles> hotmail isprogramed not to work with linux clients.
<coreyman> what do you mean
<coreyman> what isn't working
<froggles> when i send a message. it's blanked out.
<froggles> the recipient sees nothing
<coreyman> you are using the web based email'er
<coreyman> ?
<xjjk> anyone else use KMail offline IMAP with Jaunty?
<xjjk> it causes a lot of load with courier-imap on my mail server... is this normal, and how do I make it not do that
<tarod> hola
<tarod> hola
<xjjk> tarod: hello
<tarod> bye
<phoenixz> is there anything known about KDE 4.3?
<coreyman> How do I type in the location of a networked folder into Dolphin? like //192.168.50.3/windows/ ?
<xjjk> coreyman: for an SMB/CIFS share?
<xjjk> try smb://192.168 etc
<coreyman> xijjk thx
<coreyman> odd, server timeout
<phoenixz> is there anything known about KDE 4.3?
<phoenixz> !kde4.3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.3
<phoenixz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<phoenixz> I just saw that KDE4.3 beta 1 is out.. are there any repositories available where I could try it?
<justin_> what is kopete?
<phoenixz> !kopete | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<justin_> well ho do I use it cause I cant see a place to sign in
<phoenixz> justin_: go to tools / configure... there you can find account management.. since kopete can run multiple acounts at the same time, of different messengers as well, you need to configure those
<phoenixz> Anybody here awake / alive that knows about kde4.3 beta 1?
<justin_> thanks
<phoenixz> justin_: np
<Dragnslcr> phoenixz- they're still working on packages for 9.04
<phoenixz> Dragnslcr: so there is nothing, not even in launchpad?
<Dragnslcr> Not for 9.04
<Dragnslcr> They'll post something on kubuntu.org when the packages are ready
<phoenixz> Dragnslcr: Any schedual on that ?
<Dragnslcr> I don't know when they're planning on being ready. Usually it's whenever they're done
<phoenixz> Dragnslcr: thats usual alright :) I'll just have to be veeeeeeeeery patient
<phoenixz> Dragnslcr: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/81  says that its there! but it doesnt say anything on how to find them..
<wizardslovak> where can i asign a key-shortcut for kickof aplication launcher?
<zaapiel> hai
<zaapiel> in terms of whats faster when it comes to battery status, performance or presentation?
<zaapiel> faster as in performance
<zaapiel> not draining or extending battery
<talaman> where do i go to turn a daemon on at boot up?
<talaman> where do i go to turn a daemon on at boot up?
<RainbowW> what's the magic pixie dust for dual head under kde? under gnome, i get a pretty desktop spread across both heads the way an ordinary user would set it up. under kde, i get them mirrored. i can adjust the resolution, but not the desktop.
<Daemon_> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!. <what does that mean?
<Xavierg2003> Hello
<dwidmann> hmm, what would I need to do to background a startup task so it doesn't stall my startup process? (the thing in question here is sendmail ... it takes quite a while to start)
<Ethan``> hi, how do i make the number of desktops permanent on kde. It keeps reverting to the previous settings
<Taijiquan> when i load kubuntu from the cd with the intention to create a new system with it, it gets a screen resolution so small and a font so big that it's ridiculous to think that one could achieve anything with it
<raj> Hi
<raj> Is anyone know how to get sub menus in applications back in the panel?
<ct529> hi everybody .... is it possible to run Mac software under kubuntu?
<Jonie> I doubt it!
<ct529> Jonie: what about something similar to Wine?
<Jonie> ct529:  i never heard anything about it, so my advice is to use vbox or the like!
<ct529> Jonie: I already use vbox .... but you need a license for Mac .... :(
<Jonie> ct529:  so try to use mac OS X on PC
<ct529> Jonie: what do you mean?
<Jonie> there's a project to mac os x on pc, you would google it youself
<ct529> Jonie: ok, thanks
<ct529> I have tried to install ekiga, but it require to install the entire evolution server .... why????
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Taijiquan> greetings ActiveSeasoning!
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> work is dead, whats shakin in here
 * Taijiquan is bitching about his worthless kubuntu cd
<Taijiquan> when i put it in the text is so goddamned
<Taijiquan> can you say goddamned in here?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: Kubuntu support shakin I guess
<Tm_T> Taijiquan: rather not
<Taijiquan> so big and the screen resolution so darn small that you can't do anything
<ActionParsnip> Taijiquan: did you md5 check the iso?
<Taijiquan> i'll check it
<Taijiquan> i guess...
<ActionParsnip> Taijiquan: you shouldve BEFORE burning
<Taijiquan> I think i did that
<ActionParsnip> i guess doesnt cut it, especially with something as critical as the OS
<ActionParsnip> you could also try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then restart the x server
<Taijiquan> I can't md5sum a directory
<ActionParsnip> Taijiquan: you don't you md5 check the iso file you burned
<ActionParsnip> Taijiquan: then compare it to the sum on the ubuntu servers, if they do not match, you have wasted a cd
<Taijiquan> memory tells me it checked out ok but memory isn't always reliable for me these days
<ActionParsnip> Taijiquan: its worth checking, if its good then you can always try to reconfigure xorg as i said, that may help too
<Taijiquan> so
<Taijiquan> thanks ap
<Taijiquan> anyways
<Taijiquan> can someone link me to the page that has the md5sums i can check?
<Taijiquan> *a not the
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Taijiquan> I'll have to write the commands you mentioned down just in case
<ActionParsnip> Taijiquan: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<ActionParsnip> Taijiquan: assuming you are using jaunty
<Taijiquan> 9.04 by another name?
<ActionParsnip> 9.04 == jaunty
<Taijiquan> what command would restart the x server?
<ActionParsnip> i think its alt+prntscrn+k now
<ActionParsnip> they messed around and confused all us old skool guys :(
<Taijiquan> that's ok
<Taijiquan> i am lucky
<Taijiquan> i have plenty of time to waste on linux |3
<Taijiquan> pressing that key combo didn't do anything for my current system
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<lol__> salut
<lol__> ya personne
<tsimpson> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lol__> ok merci
<eagles0513875> is there a package that does invoices
<jussi01> eagles0513875: apt-cache search invoice
<tsimpson> better still "apt-cache search finance"
<eagles0513875> ty jussi01 and tsimpson
<meher> i i have windows XP and kubuntu in the same PC i would ike stat windows firt
<Taijiquan> good luck with that meher
<meher> taijiquan it's my firs time with linux
<Taijiquan> ubuntu is great for beginners
<Taijiquan> someone'll set you up
<Taijiquan> i don't know how to do that myself
<meher> taijiquan i like boot win XP firs
<Taijiquan> tell me more so they'll know what you want precisely
<meher> when i start my computer i have 2 chose win XP or kubuntu
<meher> but kubuntu first
<ct529> I have tried to install ekiga, but it require to install the entire evolution server .... why????
<meher> someone help me please i'am lost !!!!
<Taijiquan> meher, relax ok
<Taijiquan> it's a simple matter
<Taijiquan> just choose which OS you want at the start
<meher> i like set win xp as defaul
<Taijiquan> i don't know how to do that but someone will
<meher> can i speek french here ???
<Tm_T> !fr | meher
<ubottu> meher: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Tm_T> meher: that means: sorry but no (:
 * wirechief-away lunch: Gone away for now
<amanda-b> is it possible to upgrade kde to karmic from jaunty without taking the rest of the system with it?
<Tm_T> amanda-b: no, nor should be any reason to
 * wirechief__ back.
<Tm_T> wirechief__: please turn your public away messages off
<amanda-b> Tm_T, the issue i'm attempting to resolve is that i can't correctly do dual-head setups on kde, but it works without a hitch on gnome. i'm on an intel integrated card on a laptop and have been unable to figure this out.
<wirechief__> ah, found it.. ok Tm_T
<Tm_T> amanda-b: Karmic packages won't help on that, sorry
<amanda-b> will anything help? jiggling my assets perhaps?
<roroo> hi all
<proximo> hi there...i'm searching for some information regarding RIP (routing information protocol).
<sillytehjoker> join #ubuntu
<amanda-b> is there a faq or howto on setting up dual head with kde? it's not just a question of pointing me to xinerama -- as i indicated, it works properly under gnome, but not under kde
<ktulkhu> hy all
<ktulkhu> are anybody here?
<navlelo> does anyone know why i get permission denied when using gdb?
<navlelo> it happens when i try to run the program
<ktulkhu> i have some trable with run guitar pro in wine....
<ktulkhu> same as http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,278865.0.html
<mtu> how do i exclude an update from showing up in kpackagekit?
<yao_ziyuan> wanna ask about upgrading to karmic
<yao_ziyuan> got it
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<corigo> Can someone please tell me a graphical way to permanently mount secondary drives without having to manually edit fstab etc
<podstavsky> corigo - I tkink it's not possible to permamently mount those drives without editting fstab
<Mamarok> corigo: you could add mountpoints with a partitioning tool, so they get automatically mounted next time
<Northran> Hey, is there any way to force quit a crashed application in kubuntu?
<Iraimbilanja> Hi
<Iraimbilanja> We run Ubuntu 8.04 32bit with a Athlon X2 64bit CPU. If we switch to a 64bit version of Ubuntu and compile a C++ program there, will the resulting executable work on 32bit PCs? IIUC we only need to specify -mcpu/-march, is that right?
<ubu-bu> help
<ubu-bu> cmos checksum error defaults loaded
<ubu-bu> ?
<ubu-bu> Kubuntu 9.04 Released
<root> emberek
<Guest87582> hello
<qaasim> can someone tell me how to search channels in quassel? please :D
<Mamarok> qaasim: did you look in the menu?
<Mamarok> Guest13838: your nick 'zero' is not unique, you should change it
<qaasim> thats not me is it?
<qaasim> I have had a look but it is alluding me
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<qaasim> is anyways.. I'll look up how to search channels on google in a min.. remembered the name of the channel I wanted
<TerminalVelocity> i'm experimenting with Kubuntu 9.04
<TerminalVelocity> and i can't seem to find the previously identified "System Services" control...which was available in KDE 3.5 under System Settings
<TerminalVelocity> in KDE 4.2,  where have they put the "System Services" control panel?
<robin0800> TerminalVelocity: Services is there
<IceFrag> exit
<TerminalVelocity> hhmmm...i can't seem to find it...i mean, i see Session Manager icon
<TerminalVelocity> robin0800: but, that does not show system services
<robin0800> TerminalVelocity: Alt F2 then
<robin0800> TerminalVelocity: Or even system monitor
<TerminalVelocity> robin0800: let me look at system monitor....
<ubsafder> hello
<TerminalVelocity> robin0800: nope...what I'm after is a way of shutting down a service at boot time....so, for example, if i wanted to shutdown the 'atpd' service or 'smtp' service...how would i do that in KDE 4.2
<qaasim> argh.. please, how do i search the Quassel channels? :) this is quite frustrating :p
<ubsafder> can i have an application in user space that control the mouse cursor af if the mouse was moved
<qaasim> using Quassel* irc channels*
<TerminalVelocity> robin0800: in KDE 3.5, i had the ability to do that using the "SYstem Services" control
<qaasim> #help
<qaasim> lol
<robin0800> TerminalVelocity: Never used 3.5
<TerminalVelocity> robin0800: i see...i really can't imagine why the KDE developers would remove something like this from the control panel....it seems so essential.
<Mamarok> qaasim: what do you want?
<qaasim> to search for an irc channel
<Dragnslcr> qaasim- Quassel is an IRC client. It doesn't have channels. IRC networks have channels
<qaasim> there seems to be no search function on Quassel to search the kubuntu netwrok
<Mamarok> qaasim: there are not many channels in Kubuntu, what are you looking for?
<Dragnslcr> qaasim- if you mean Freenode, http://www.freenode.net should have a channel list for the network
<qaasim> having trouble with wireless theory.. tried #wireless but no one knew
<Mamarok> qaasim: !wifi
<Mamarok> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qaasim> <qaasim> hi guys, I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction or advise me on the subject of if and how packets are fragmented at the point of a wireless bridge?
<qaasim> <qaasim> I realise there is a fragmentation threshhold setting on wireless bridges but I would assume that to fragment ip datagrams you would need a layer three device
<qaasim> <qaasim> I am refering to where there is no MTU path discovery enabled on the wireless client
<qaasim> <qaasim> and it connects directly to a bridge to ethernet
<qaasim> <qaasim> anyone up on these things?
<qaasim> I realise that but as u can see it is quite specific
<qaasim> will probably migrate back to my old client network.. found it easier there
<Mamarok> qaasim: well, you should look in Google then, there are lot's of handbooks around
<qaasim> but thanks anyway
<Dragnslcr> First, don't paste that many lines
<qaasim> I have googled and got 2 books out of the library
<qaasim> ok sorry mate
<qaasim> I will consult some more rfc's etc and see if i can't sort it out
<qaasim> thanks and bye
<Dragnslcr> I don't know for sure, but I would assume that a wireless bridge just acts as a regular IP router. Unless one side of it has a different MTU than the other (and very few networks use anything besides the default), it shouldn't do any fragmenting
<lareth> Hello how can I need to add support for the greek lanuage to my 8.04.2 installation. How can I do that?
<fixl> are there repos for kde4.3 beta1 for jaunty?
<fixl> ok i just read the topic ... no kde4.3 for now :p
<qaasim> wireless bridges are layer 2 devices and with ICMP disabled bridging from wireless to ethernet would require fragmentation, this is why they don't normally have ICMP disaled (used for mtu path discovery)
<qaasim> anyway i'll figure it out!
<qaasim> thanks for the effort and responces :D
<qaasim> bye
<lareth> Any suggestions on how to add a new language (with shift-alt change)? I know how to do it in gnome but not on kde
<BluesKaj> lareth, system settings/regional & languge/ install new language
<dereine> what do i need install for packages for jaunty to get mp3 support for amarok
<yaa_> 辉/輝
<robin0800> dereine: I asume your not on jaunty?
<dereine> no i updated from kde4.2 8.10 to kde4.2 9.04
<dekkong> Hello ! does anyone know if it is possible to put a timer on a USB-port? i mean that the port would start after about 1 minute after the computer has been started?
<lareth> thanks for the answer
<yaa_> uchi albanskey
<Tolucan> HI THERE
<Tolucan> sorry, didn't realize capslock was on
<Tolucan> got a problem with the battery in jaunty
<Tolucan> got information "1:40" LEFT ON 85% ... OK
<Tolucan> then ~10s later I got "you got 0 mins left, shutting down in 30s"
<wims> how do i change my default apps in kde? I just cant stand having konqueror as my default web browser
<Tolucan> anyone an idea what I can do to fix this?
<corigo> podstavsky: I'm not concerned about editing fstab, I'm concerned about not editing it manually, i.e. in a text editor
<corigo> Mamorak: can you extrapolate?
<corigo> Can someone please tell me a graphical way to permanently mount secondary drives without having to manually edit fstab etc
<Tolucan> "MountManager"?
<wims> the easiest way is with a text editor for sure :)
<Tolucan> anyone? :(
<corigo> wims: if you can point me a tutorial that doesn't make my head swim. Everyone I've read either misses the first step entirely or has so much information I can't understand what they are trying to describe
<corigo> Tolucan: sorry I missed your question. Are you having the "Sleep" isue?
<Tolucan> I'll just repeat it ^^
<Tolucan> got information "1:40" LEFT ON 85% ... OK
<Tolucan> then ~10s later I got "you got 0 mins left, shutting down in 30s"
<Tolucan> and he just gets into hybernate ... witch is fatal because of my encrypted system
<sere> doesnt kubuntu 8.10 not have alot of packages?
<Tolucan> *which sorry
<corigo> Yes, I had the same issue on 8.10 on my Lenovo. Hasn't happened yet on 9.04 is all I can say.
<Tolucan> I had a 8.10 an upgradet to 9.04
<Tolucan> *upgraded
<Tolucan> -.-'
<corigo> That's not comforting to hear
<wims> corigo,  this is a pretty good primer on the fstab
<wims> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Tolucan> yeah ... it is pretty annoying. If I use my notebook to display a pdf in university and do other things and suddenly it just shuts down!
<Tolucan> that's just NOT what it should do
<Guest1796> hello, just had a kernel panic (caps lock blinking) how can i find out what went wrong?
<pcgr> Hello, does anyone know if formatting hdd frequently causes damage to disk?
<Tolucan> @guest: /var/log?
<Tolucan> @guest: /var/messages/log or so
<corigo> wims: you, see that is exactly what I'm talking about. I could probably work with that documentation, except it is missing the first and extremely crucial step of how to determine the device name
<wims> ah
<wims> the devices are named for example /dev/sda2
<wims> that refers to hard disk 1, partition 2
<wims> /dev/sdb5 refers to hard disk 2, partition 5
<Tolucan> on sata, on ide you get /dev/hda etc.
<corigo> well and good. I understand that... isn't resolving the issue though of know which device name is which device
<sere> i have installed the nvidia-glx-810 and wondering if these are the restricted drivers i should have to get larger resolutions because im still stuck at 1024x768?
<corigo> You see I have 4 SATA and 1 IDE hard drives installed
<Tolucan> which device do you seek anyway?
<dekkong> Hello ! does anyone know if it is possible to put a timer on a USB-port? i mean that the port would start after about 1 minute after the computer has been started?
<Tolucan> @sere: yeah, there's an restricted driver
<pcgr> any ideas?
<corigo> pcgr: never heard of such thing, I would have to say no. But it will destroy the data
<psycoborg> which is a better desktop for ubuntu? gnome? or kde?
<corigo> As we're the Kubuntu channel, I vote KDE
<wims> corigo, right, so youre not quite sure which hdd is named what, if thats the problem i'd just mount all my hdds systematically in different directories, then write down which device refers to which hdd / partition
<Tolucan> ;-)
<psycoborg> im using gnome.
<psycoborg> but dont see an option to run kde here..
<psycoborg> :)
<wims> psycoborg,  you need to download some extra packages
<pcgr> i was just wondering as i have done more than 10 formats from september!! :)
<wims> i believe its kubuntu-desktop
<wims> but
<wims> dont quote me on it
<psycoborg> lol
<psycoborg> let me try..
<Tolucan> I thin you're right
<wims> ! kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Tolucan> +k
<wims> !kubuntu-desktop
<psycoborg> i will find it.
<Tolucan> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<tzanger> hm, this is the second time in two days now that my taskbar and desktop have hung.... I mean they are there and look fine, but I can't click on them, and the top right corner icon for adding panels/etc on the desktop is not responsive either
<wims> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<tzanger> is there a way I can kill a process and restart it? (yes I know kill/killall, but which process?)
<Tolucan> you can use "pidof (process-name)"
<tzanger> Tolucan: yes, but again, what woudl the name of the process that handles the desktop and taskbar be?
<tzanger> I don't see a 'photon' or anything like that, which is what I thought handled it
<Tolucan> that'd be KDE or X-Server itself
<tzanger> and I know I don't want to kill off kwin
<tzanger> well the x server and kde are both fine -- I'm on the laptop that is exhibiting this issue
<tzanger> my windows work, I can alt-tab between all of them
<tzanger> but the taskbar at the bottom, and the desktop itself don't respond
<psycoborg> wims. this bot has information on alot of things related to ubuntu?  or is it a work in progress?
<psycoborg> looks nice.
<wims> psycoborg,  it does
<wims> it is work in progress
<wims> but it still knows alot
<corigo> wims: unfortunately in 12 years of trying to switch to Linux, things like this, which are soooooo easy in Windows, have never been added to Linux. This is why it is unusable to the common man (person)
<psycoborg> sweet.
<tzanger> corigo: what's the issue?
<corigo> tzanger: determining which device ids relate to which devices for mounting 5 bleeding hard drives
<wims> corigo,  you know, with linux you usually have to put in a little extra effort to be able to do things
<yaa_> å¾½
<psycoborg> will it handle private messages ? like /msg ubottu !kde ?
<sere> i have installed the nvidia-glx-810 and wondering if these are the restricted drivers i should have to get larger resolutions because im still stuck at 1024x768?
<psycoborg> err.
<wims> sometimes your system totally breaks and you have to step in and fix it through the terminal and stuff
<psycoborg> wait let me try it.
<wims> if youre not prepared to do that then maybe you shouldnt switch
<wims> i do enjoy solving problems on my computer, so for me its not a problem
<wims> but others hate it with a passion
<corigo> sere: is it set to Automatic? Can you override the 1024x768 resolution?
<psycoborg> SWEEET!!!!
<psycoborg> wims. i will start asking the bot fist before i post here.
<psycoborg> :)
<psycoborg> thanks ..
<corigo> wims: I hate them all... for different reasons, but seriously 12 years with no change in mounting drives and partitions is crazy
<tzanger> corigo: lspci -n and lspci -k should do what you're after
<tzanger> I mean lcpci -n would give you the vendor:product id and you can google for that
<tzanger> that's what I usually do
<tzanger> lspci -k will tell you which drivers will try to control which hardware device
<sere> corigo...no its not... when i override it it goes to default
<tzanger> aha
<tzanger> it is plasma
<tzanger> /usr/bin/plasma
<tzanger> I killed the process and restarted it and things are happy again
<sere> corigo:  would it be that im using 8.10 ?
<Pconfig> Hi, is there any reason why kubuntu doesn't ship KDE4.2.3 yet?
<sere> whats the best ubuntu version for long term support
<dereine> 8.04 currently
<dereine> because its LTS :)
<sere> dereine: ok thanks :)
<dereine> because LTS stands for long term support
<sere> dereine: what do u think of 8.10 does it suck?
<dereine> sere: i use here 9.04 and it works well!
 * dereine doesn't understand why all things should suck by default
<Pconfig> sere: i'd recommend switching to 9.04 aswell. It ships KDE 4.2 by default and feels very solid
<sere> Pconfig: does it have alot of pkgs ...seems like 8.10 is kinda missing pkgs
<Pconfig> sere: what kind of packages are you missing then?
<sere> Pconfig: kkeduca
<sere> Pconfig: others cant think of them off hand...just seems liked 8.04 had more
<Pconfig> sere: those are KDE 3.5 apps?
<sere> Pconfig: possible..is that why?
<Pconfig> might be
<Gamarok__> howdy guys
<andybleaden> Gamarok__: hi
<sere> Pconfig: should i just do an upgrade?
<Pconfig> sere: if you add these lines to your sources.list file you will be able to install all of the old kde 3.5 packages (including keduca)
<Pconfig> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html
<altrortla> howto configure 7.10 for adsl configuration
<altrortla> ????
<andybleaden> sere: and run alongside 4.2 if I am not mistaken ..
<genii> altrortla: 7.10 is no longer supported.
<Pconfig> andybleaden: that's correct ;)
<andybleaden> altrortla: you mean you ethernet connection
<sere> cool thanks guys
<andybleaden> Pconfig: thought so ...was going to do it a while back under the beta for jaunty but decided to stick it out with 4.2,...really enjoy it now...although I sometimes miss kde3.5 :(
<altrortla> andybleaden: no my internet connection ... is an usb connection
<andybleaden> Pconfig: I remember thinking I would reinstall 8.04 but could not stop live cd coming up with a busybox error
<Pconfig> andybleaden: I'm liking KDE 4 too since the 4.2 release. Can't wait for 4.3, it'll include some nice new features
<andybleaden> altrortla: ah you mean like a wireless
<andybleaden> Pconfig: you not tried the beta then...I must admit I have not as I have been through testing with the alphas for jaunty since 3 and it has been fun but I need a bit of stability now
<andybleaden> Pconfig: so I am sticking with 4.2 til it is officially released
<altrortla> andybleaden: no ... my modem as an usb connection
<altrortla> has
<Pconfig> andybleaden: I'm compile trunk now and then myself to check out how it goes and check out some stuff but i always work on 4.2 aswell
<andybleaden> Pconfig: mind you all that messing abou ttaught me lots ..like how to reinstall...never down that before ...now done it maybe 8-10 times since January...got used to a lean system
<Pconfig> compiling*
<andybleaden> altrortla: and is it not picking it up via your network manager...I remember that I had trouble in feisty with usb and internet
<genii> altrortla: 7.10 (Gutsy) is now past it's End-Of-Life and no longer supported. It is recommended to upgrade to 8.04 (Hardy) at the least
<canen_> can't seem to get audio working in virtual box on 9.04. any ideas?
<altrortla> genii: I know but if i get the connection i'll gon at 8.10 immediately
<sere> how long will 8.10 be supported
<genii> sere: All intermediate versions between LTS are 18 month
<sere> genii: ty
<andybleaden_> sorry got cut out then
<andybleaden_> my laptop went to sleept so back on desktop
<genii> altrortla: When setting up an USB ADSL modem, much depends on the make and model of the device. Most behave in the way of an external normal modem but may require special drivers.
<andybleaden_> altrortla: it may be worth googling ubuntu and name of your modem
<altrortla> it is a trust md3100 usb adsl modem...
<altrortla> i got only this
<andybleaden_> altrortla: what is the make of your modem
<sere> how can tell what version i got of ubuntu
<andybleaden_> sere: open up a terminal (press alt and f2 and type terminal
<andybleaden_> sere: then in a terminal type uname -a       and then    lsb_release -dc
<andybleaden_> sere: this will give you your kernel version and then something like Kubuntu 9.04
<legolover64> I'm having a problem with an elantech touchpad that isn't working in Januty. Any ideas?
<andybleaden_> sere: you can leave the uname -a for now...let me know how you get on with copying and pastingandy@andys-desktop:~$ lsb_release -dc
<andybleaden_> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<andybleaden_> Codename:       jaunty
<andybleaden_> that is mine
<andybleaden_> sere: any joy?
<andybleaden_> type konsole if you are already using kubuntu
<andybleaden_> and not terminal
<andybleaden_> so press alt and f2 and start to type konsole then copy and paste in the lsb_release -dc command
<sere> andybleaden_: i got the solution :)
<andybleaden_> cool
<andybleaden_> sere: the answer was?
<sere> andybleaden_:  on 8.10 and thinkin of going to 8.04 for long term support
<andybleaden_> sere: hmm how come
<andybleaden_> jaunty is pretty good...i could never get 8.10 sorted
<andybleaden_> sere: I also used 8.04 and it was very good...but would not go back now I am used to jaunty
<sere> andybleaden_: i use fluxbox and thinking ubuntu 8.04 / fluxbox is better
<andybleaden_> never used fluxbox..hmm will have to look it up
<andybleaden_> sere: anyway good luck
<andybleaden_> gotta split
<sere> andybleaden_: i use fluxbox and thinking ubuntu 8.04 / fluxbox is better
<ilor> hi, after updating to 9.04 my kde desktop is left without an application for connecting to a wifi network
<ilor> the card/drivers work as the gnome widget on the top bar in gnome allowed me to connect
<harald> someone gotten kde 4.2.85 network manager working with umts modem (usb)?
<psycoborg> hmm.
<alfredo> QUE ONDA
<psycoborg> i lost my shaky windows and cube when i installed  kde.
<psycoborg> how can i get that back.
<BluesKaj> reinstall compiz
<psycoborg> ok.
<psycoborg> i have gnome still and most of the settings came over.
<psycoborg> but i guess compiz is not one of them. lol
<harald> 4.2.85 knetworkmanager and umts?
<lucas_> hi there, does someone know how to setup google calendar in kde 4.3 beta 1 ?
<corigo> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<tangent3> how do i make kate open all new files into one window instead of opening new windows each file
<psycoborg> hey, where would i go to enable visual effects in kubuntu?
<corigo> tangent3: a drag and drop does the trick
<corigo> Though I think you are probably looking for Settings - Configure Kate -
<corigo> Sessions - Behavior on Application Startup
<corigo> Manually choose session
<rmrfslash_> anyone else getting 404 w/ apt-get
<rmrfslash_> spec for 91.189.x.x
<Pici> Which release?
<rmrfslash_> 8.10
<rmrfslash_> server
<Pici> Shouldn't be getting errors, perhaps the mirror is down?
<rmrfslash_> maybe
<rmrfslash_> i dunno
<psycoborg> im using 9.04 and mine is working fine.
<rmrfslash_> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main php5-cli 5.2.6-2ubuntu4.1
<psycoborg> :]
<rmrfslash_>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<rmrfslash_> actually why can I not ping anything
<rmrfslash_> grrrrrrrr
<trappist> anybody else see plasma consuming huge quantities of memory?
<trappist> mine gets up to like 55%, I start swapping, machine grinds to a halt
<trappist> no idea why
<christophe> hey guys, anybody knows how to set up multihead? i've got kde 4.3 beta 1 on kubuntu jaunty
<christophe> two screens plugged in, they just show the same output
<tsimpson> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<christophe> ubotto: thanks. I'll have a look. Had hoped no xorg.conv config things were necessary anymore. let's see...
<ktulkhu> anybody alive?
<ktulkhu> hey people*(
<coreyman> How do I remove a folder from the places menu.
<tzanger> hmm I think my dvdrom has kicked the bucket
<tzanger> I burned 15 CDs and only 2 were usable
<tzanger> also, both k3b and brasero were segfaulting (as were some other programs)
<tzanger> memtest86+ shows no memory errors so it may have somehting to do with teh dvdrom dragging down the power supply when it burns
<tzanger> causing weird issues
<claudio_> hie everyone.
<claudio_> what application can i use on linux ubuntu 8.04 to develop an grapchic game in c++ language
<claudio_> ?
<Dragnslcr> First IDE that I think of would be KDevelop
<claudio_> i can use for example an exported compiled file from borland builder
<Dragnslcr> Not a compiled executable, no...
<Dragnslcr> C++ source code is just plain text. You can use any text editor you want for writing the code itself
<EagleScreen> claudio_: did u know Eclipse?
<claudio_> so if i export or i make build on KDevelp then i can use that source just on Kdevelop?
<claudio_> yes
<Dragnslcr> Uh
<claudio_> i know eclipse
<EagleScreen> and dont u like it?
<Dragnslcr> claudio_- do you know anything about C++?
<claudio_> yes
<claudio_> certanly
<Dragnslcr> You seem to be confused about the concept of compiling source code
<coreyman> Anyone know why firefox wont connect to my server at localhost unless im online but konquerer will. Firefox tells me it is in offline mode.
<Dragnslcr> C++ code is plain text. Anything that can open text files can open C++ code files
<claudio_> i know but,i am thinking of an GUI application
<Dragnslcr> So? The code is exactly the same
<Dragnslcr> You'll just have to include whatever libraries (Qt, GTK, etc.) you want
<claudio_> ok,thx man
<claudio_> u know sth about SDL
<claudio_> ?
<Dragnslcr> KDevelop will make it much easier to use Qt, since it will handle the libraries pretty much automatically for you
<ma7moud> kubuntu 9.04 is very hard on my lab top
<ma7moud> what i do?
<coreyman> it's hard?
<coreyman> what are you talking about
<ma7moud> on my lap top
<ma7moud> it is no work
<coreyman> you installed and it doesnt work.
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: please be more explicit describing problems or errors
<ma7moud> no you work but
<ma7moud> very hard
<ma7moud> it is frist time yo used this
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: ask questions better
<ma7moud> preformars is not fast
<ma7moud> understan me
<EagleScreen> yes, it is slow
<EagleScreen> int it?
<ma7moud> yes
<ma7moud> this
<ma7moud> what i do now
<EagleScreen> what distribution did you use before?
<ma7moud> no
<ma7moud> how to install man?
<ma7moud> how to install msn?
<EagleScreen> have you ever used Linux before Kubuntu 9.04?
<ma7moud> nop?
<EagleScreen> what is your laptop hardware?
<ma7moud> 2g ram
<EagleScreen> and processor?
<ma7moud> 1.8
<ma7moud> dual-core
<EagleScreen> is it slow in graphics rendering?
<ma7moud> yeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<ma7moud> is it
<EagleScreen> have you got an Intel graphics card?
<ma7moud> yes
<ma7moud> 256
<EagleScreen> then you are experimenting a common problem in Kubuntu 9.04
<EagleScreen> there is not a easy solution for your problem
<EagleScreen> it is a problem with Intel driver provided by Intel
<EagleScreen> there is a newer driver version but it probable won't be included in Kubuntu 9.04 updates
<ma7moud> how i do that
<ma7moud> ????????????????
<ma7moud> how i do update
<ma7moud> ?
<ma7moud> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Pici> stop
<Pici> ma7moud: Please re-read what EagleScreen said.
<ma7moud> oky but anwer to me
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: you need to do a manual installation of the driver
<Pici> See the release notes for a description of the problem:
<Pici> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<EagleScreen> let me se...
<ma7moud> ok i am  here
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: you can try a manual installation of the new driver version, or try the new package that will be included in future Kubuntu 9.10
<ma7moud> how?
<EagleScreen> in addiction you would need to enable UXA mode
<EagleScreen> ma7 do u use 32 or 64 bits?
<ma7moud> 32
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: try to install this: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdrm/libdrm-intel1_2.4.9-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<EagleScreen> download the file and open it will be opened with gdebi
<EagleScreen> just open it after doenload
<EagleScreen> and it will be isntalled
<ma7moud> it is no working
<EagleScreen> any dependency unstisfied?
<ma7moud> ..........................
<ma7moud> nothing
<EagleScreen> did u downloaded that file?
<EagleScreen> and did you click on it for install it?
<EagleScreen> what is the problem or error?
<ma7moud> you cant open
<ma7moud> download ok but no install
<ma7moud> ����m�z/����⥼�M�1l#$jL�����. �B�
<ma7moud> ;U��߸�C�=��o���5����/.t��w;e�����Uz]#c]�T�F\�&
<ma7moud> <Zb�eg���~�K~k�.�Һj���>�TGYG�q2�=-E)�)���ݴ�V�_�
<ma7moud> ����W��<U`�q�u1��k�6]|�_F�#g7��	^���4yP}�)Ūr�	',�typD(C-�b[�TQ��_
<ma7moud> ��P�ngA�ʤ/��G<�4�aA�샓q���ek9���� H��Ι"������k�½ï¿½ï¿½,7o����p�p<QT�Jkk�j�J�a�wHX������h������b��=���O<�S������$�g�:���W��S�,�μ磙�΃2�����1�6�5Q#^��&M��)b]]1���;�U����
<ma7moud> ��.����c�]�����w��Fgu��~Ҭ�
<ma7moud> �a��ru?5�Ʉ�L�7Aj�AP�X�
<ma7moud> ,��o0���D����J�&zy�&��~����6�'k;�X�)I
<ma7moud> this
<Guest66166> hola
<Guest66166> copmo estas
<bahramwhh_> hey guys ! where is software resources to update KDE ? I can't find it !
<robin0800> bahramwhh_: kpackagekit
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: look at this http://imagebin.ca/view/6Z9tqe.html
<ma7moud> what?
<EagleScreen> you sent me unreadable characters
<genii> ma7moud: Use pastebin please
<genii> EagleScreen: I suspect his browser wants to use a text editor when you tell it to open things
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: are you navigating with Konqueror?
<Guest66166> hola
<genii> !es | Guest66166
<ubottu> Guest66166: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ma7moud> sorry is system i  cant how i say
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: I think the problem is that you are using konqueror and it open the .deb file as a text file isn't it?
<ma7moud> what i do now
<ma7moud> ?
<EagleScreen> download the .deb file I told you
<ma7moud> how ?
<EagleScreen> you can use a command line to do it if konqueror fails, it is better to use Firefox than Konqueror
<ma7moud> how can download yhis?
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: K-Menu -> System -> Konsole
<ma7moud> how can download this?
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: K-Menu -> Applications -> System -> Terminal
<genii> Or:  cd ~ ; wget (url) && sudo dpkg -i (debname)
<ma7moud> ok
<ma7moud> and
<Cerrdor> anyone know how to put a backtrack distro on usb for boot?
<Cerrdor> I have the torrent
<ma7moud> what i  Write ىخص
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone has had severe issues with 9.04 freezing up, possibly as a result of the Advanced Compositing System, or whatever it is that causes that?
<ma7moud> what i  Write now
<Cerrdor> yeah I freeze from time to time
<ma7moud> Eaglescreen
<BluesKaj> bdizzle, it could be plasma
<ma7moud> what i  Write now
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: type this: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdrm/libdrm-intel1_2.4.9-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<EagleScreen> wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdrm/libdrm-intel1_2.4.9-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<EagleScreen> it will download it
<ma7moud> yes
<ma7moud> what next
<EagleScreen> wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-intel/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.7.0-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Cerrdor> anyone know how to put a backtrack distro on usb for boot?
<ma7moud> ok
<ma7moud> next
<ma7moud> ?
<EagleScreen> now open File Manager (Dolphin)
<ma7moud> how?
<EagleScreen> go to your home folder and look for the two files downloaded
<EagleScreen> K-Menu -> File manager
<ma7moud> this is massaage
<ma7moud> not install
<Cerrdor> anyone know how to put a backtrack distro on usb for boot?
<ma7moud> sorry an error occurred
<ma7moud> this is massage
<ma7moud> what now?
<EagleScreen> error doing what?
<EagleScreen> I only said you to look for the files
<EagleScreen> you must install libdrm/libdrm-intel1_2.4.9-2ubuntu1_i386.deb before
<EagleScreen> if any dependency error is given, paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ma7moud> ok is not install
<EagleScreen> what is the error message?
<ma7moud> i dont know
<EagleScreen> isn't it showed?
<ma7moud> kpackagekit
<ma7moud> this
<ma7moud> sorry an error occurred
<ma7moud> this is massage
<EagleScreen> kpackagekit is bad
<EagleScreen> lets use gdebi
<EagleScreen> it report erros better lol
<EagleScreen> right clock on the file and Open with -> gdebi-kde
<ma7moud> ould not open 'aa'
<ma7moud> The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file.
<EagleScreen> oh this method is a shit
<ma7moud> what?
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: do u want to try alternative method ot test the new driver?
<Pici> Please mind your language here.
<ma7moud> how to me get new drive?
 * phoenixz is away: Gone away for now
<nicolas__> bonsoir
 * phoenixz is back.
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: you could install it from the karmic repositories it is a good idea if it does not install a lot of karmic dependencies
 * jussi01 reminds EagleScreen about language in here ;)
<nicolas__> gay?
<EagleScreen> sorry by my language
<EagleScreen> neve rmore
<jussi01> EagleScreen: sorry bout my lag
<ma7moud> no
<Cerrdor> does anyone know how to burn an iso onto a flash drive to boot?
<ma7moud> ok step by step
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: go to Terminal again
<jussi01> !usb | Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ma7moud> what i do
<phoenixz> How do I configure konversation to NOT send these bloody away and back messages?
<ma7moud> ok
<EagleScreen> run $ kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<EagleScreen> and a text file will be opened
<jussi01> phoenixz: I assume its in the config, not certain though as I dont us Konvi
<EagleScreen> (it will ask for your password)
<ma7moud> yes
<ma7moud> ok
<EagleScreen> now go to the end of the file and add a new line
<EagleScreen> this line:
<EagleScreen> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic main restricted universe multiverse
<jussi01> phoenixz: did you find it?
<phoenixz> jussi01: yeah, just right now, it was in the identities config, not in the general config
<phoenixz> done
<phoenixz> no more anoying away messages :)
<jussi01> phoenixz: excellent, and thanks :)
<phoenixz> jussi01: welcome
<ma7moud> sorry
<ma7moud> nothing
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: nothing what?
<ma7moud> install missing
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: you are not following my instructions
<EagleScreen> I told you to add that new line to the file, and nothing more, i was waiting for your repply
<ma7moud> ok
<EagleScreen> is it done?
<ma7moud> not yet
<InforMed> Hi! After upgrade to kde 4.2.3 an annoying thing is happen! It's like if the kde notification stolen the mouse and keyboard! If I'm playing a windowed game and receive a notification keyboard stop working until I click the game window whit the mouse! It's annoying! If I'm writting a text the same happen!
<ma7moud> ok
<ma7moud> what now
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: now if you view a notification with several updates, ignore it and do not install them
<EagleScreen> now run in terminal: $ sudo aptitude update
<ma7moud> yes
<ma7moud> done
<InforMed> Can someone try to reproduce the bug I'm writing about, please?
<ma7moud> Eaglescreen
<ma7moud> what now
<ma7moud> ?
<EagleScreen> now pay atention ma7moud: run $ sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel, but before accept the proposition, tell me how many packages it is going to install or update
<ma7moud> done
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: it already was installed?
<ma7moud> i dont know how many packages
<EagleScreen> it tells you
<EagleScreen> for instance: 23 packages to be upgraded. 12 packages to be installed
<EagleScreen> and later ask for continue or cancel
<EagleScreen> copy and paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com and i will see it
<phoenixz> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/81 looks like KDE4.3 beta 1 is out for kubuntu as well, but how to install it? this page doesnt mention how or where..
<ma7moud> copy what
<EagleScreen> the output in the Terminal
<EagleScreen> all the text you see in the terminal
<ma7moud> yes
<ma7moud> can now restart
<ma7moud> labtop
<ma7moud> and see
<ma7moud> ok
<EagleScreen> no
<EagleScreen> do not restart now
<ma7moud> oky
<EagleScreen> why are u going to restart?
<ma7moud> when
<EagleScreen> did you finally installed it?
<EagleScreen> did you accept?
<ma7moud> accept what?
<gorgonizer> phoenixz: the jaunty repo is              deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main
<EagleScreen> ma7moud: when you run $ sudo aptitude isntall xserver-xorg-video-intel, you are asked about to continue or cancel isn't it?
<ma7moud> install is done
<ma7moud> no
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: Yohoo! is it reasonably stable? as in, it will at least start up, or will it go FUBAR?
<ma7moud> dont run massage
<EagleScreen> did it install it without asking?
<gorgonizer> phoenixz: there is the occasional bout of instability, but I am really impressed thus far, and is stable enough for my home desktop..
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: in that case, KDE4.3 are go! :)
<gorgonizer> have fun :)
<ma7moud> this is massamge
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: with that repo, all I need to do is an  update, or do I need to apt-get install more stuff?
<ma7moud> Unknown command "isntall"
<EagleScreen> lol
<EagleScreen> oviously it is install
<gorgonizer> phoenixz: you should only have to do    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EagleScreen> $sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: as expected... perfect, thanks!
<gorgonizer> no worries, hope it all goes well :)
<EagleScreen> run it again with no fear ma7moud
<EagleScreen> and if it ask you, look how many packages it is going to install or update
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: just one other thing.. Reading some reports that KDE 4.3 has an (extremely) hight memory / cpu consumption..did you notice anything?
<InforMed> Can someone reproduce the bug? Please! If I'm writting a text and receive a kde notification keyboard stop work! Annoying bug! Please!!!!
<gorgonizer> phoenixz: in terms of memory, yes (1150Mb used), but CPU not really (dual core system with 4Gb of RAM)..
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: you have NVIDIA?
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: also just reading now that its more an nvidia issue...
<EagleScreen> InforMed: https://bugs.kde.org/
<gorgonizer> but I noticed the a lot worse with the first releases of 4.2 to be honest.. and yes, luckily I have an nvidia card..
<InforMed> EagleScreen: seems to be a kubuntu bug!
<EagleScreen> then to launchpad
<InforMed> EagleScreen: After update to kde 4.2.3!
<InforMed> I did not see any bug report about such a problem
<EagleScreen> but kde 4.2.3 package sare not officials, thet may dont care about it
<InforMed> EagleScreen: but can you try to reproduce the bug... please!
<EagleScreen> i can't i have 4.2.2
<InforMed> ok...
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: heheh, sorry for the bothering again but.. you have a gpg key for that repo to get the packages signed?
<rier> hello
<kotwik> siema ;)
<Unksi> !pl | kotwik
<ubottu> kotwik: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<TheUndefined> Quite new to linux here and trying to get something to work. When i insert an audio cd, it shows up in the "recently plugged in" devices, but when opening the folder with dolphin, it sais "could not read"
<TheUndefined> I have the same issue with any audio cd.
<Eismann> TheUndefined: you should not be able to read an audio CD
<Eismann> open it with the proper application
<TheUndefined> ok, like what?
<jussi01> TheUndefined: Dragon player does audio cd's iirc
<TheUndefined> ok, opened dragon player, clicked "play disk" and then "play" . nothing happenes
<TheUndefined> it's also not showing a playlist, not sure if it's supposed to
<TheUndefined> i have 3 cd players tho, maybe it's confused somewhere?
<jussi01> TheUndefined: that could be
<TheUndefined> any way i can check?
<jussi01> undef: dragon doesnt seem to be very helpful, and Im not sure if amarok does audio cd's in version 2. let me have a look
<Guest91782> i don't like amarok 2 .... that aside.. :)
<jussi01> Guest91782: yeah, it doesnt seem to support audio cd's anyway. I wonder if there is another/better app for this.
<undef> so it's not like in windows, where you can get to see a list of the stuff that's on there?
<Guest22219> (ok.. never mind the nickname)
<jussi01> Guest22219: have a look at vlc - I have an audio cd playing on that no problems here
<jussi01> with a playlist...
<Guest22219> when i'm opening it with K3b i am getting a tracklist tho, but when i try to rip i get an error
<jussi01> Guest22219: what is the error?
<Guest22219> (thx for the help btw)
<Guest22219> oh, interesting. if i rip in ogg it works, if i rip with lame to mp3 i get "command failed: ... error while encoding track 1"
<Guest22219> so... it -can- somewhere find the cd drive, let me try vlc now
<jussi01> Guest22219: sounds like you dont have the mp3 codecs installed.
<harolddong> I think I hit something on accident the other day in kopete while opening a message box and now whatever I type in the text area to that certain aim contact is blacked out/highlighted. It sends the message just fine but I can't see what I'm typing.  Does anybody know what's wrong?
<jussi01> !codecs | Guest22219
<ubottu> Guest22219: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest22219> great, that's probably already the fix to that part of the problem
<jussi01> :)
<Guest22219> i hate being new at something :P
<jussi01> Guest22219: its not a problem, just ask away, if we can help we will.
<Guest22219> how altruïstic :P
<Guest22219> aha... got it playing in vlc
<jussi01> Guest22219: and youve noticed the little button to see the playlist?
<Guest42809> hola
<Guest42809> tengo 14a ños alguien que tenga esa edad soy mujer
<Guest22219> ah, yes, all set then :) let's see if i can get it to work in grip now, since i now know the path to the drive
<Guest42809> que se conecte con migo
<mike__> where can i find a borg theme for linux?
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jussi01> mike__: borg theme?
<Guest42809> alguien que quiera hablar con migo
<Guest22219> huray for online help :) thx jussi01 , and good luck with the borg :P
<tsimpson> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jussi01> Guest22219: glad I could help. comeback anytime :)
<Guest22219> i'm afraid i will :P
<Guest22219> cya
<Guest22219> gonna see wolverine the movy now :P
<platypuss72> can anyone help me with a white splashscreen boot problem ??? please
<rier> need help with KDE - Kontact
<EagleScreen> platypuss72: the easiest is to disable splashscreen
<platypuss72> Eaglescreen: how do i ??? i get through the booting bar then just a complete white screen ... tried ctrl+alt+f1 but does not get me to promt ??
<EagleScreen> current splash screen is buggy as hell, it is planed to replace it by other newer
<EagleScreen> you has to disable it in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EagleScreen> each kernel entry has some options, remobe 'splash' option and done
<platypuss72> ok i think
<platypuss72> ust rebot
<platypuss72> k .... off we go
<platypuss72> blank white screen ....
<platypuss72> i am sure i seen flgrx ?? fail
<EagleScreen> did you disables usplash?
<EagleScreen> reboot platypuss72
<gorgonizer> phoenixz: it will be something like       gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2836CB0A8AC93F7A && gpg --export -a 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | apt-key add -
<gorgonizer> just substitute the string of characters from the error message fro those above (if different..)
<phoenixz> gorgonizer: thanks!
<henry_BR> today my internet service, my operator or i dont know, the place I pay to serve me internet... Block my computer that runs Kubuntu because I was sending them VIRUS, a lot of them!!! Anyone know how it could happen????
<tsimpson> henry_BR: ask them to prove it, linux does not have a virus problem
<Dragnslcr> Could be running an open SMTP server
<henry_BR> tsimpson: I guess any could have acess my computer and use it to send virus
<henry_BR> crackers.. i dont know
<tsimpson> henry_BR: not likely
<henry_BR> tsimpson: I know linux can infect windows servers
<tsimpson> if your computer is a windows file server or SMTP (mail) server, possibly
<Dragnslcr> "Sending them virus" is far too vague for anyone here to be able to help
<henry_BR> hum
<tsimpson> ask them to tell you why they think you are sending viruses
<henry_BR> yes, i'm waiting the answer.. but i really surprise
<henry_BR> and i know antivirus for linux
<henry_BR> and firewall
<tsimpson> henry_BR: there is no "antivirus" software for linux, only software to scan for windows viruses
<henry_BR> tsimpson: yes... and i'm supposed infeccting my internet provider
<henry_BR> =\
<Dragnslcr> They should be able to tell you exactly what virus you're sending out, then you can look up details about that virus
<henry_BR> im searching google about it
<dood> its probably conficker.c
<tsimpson> if they think you are infecting them, that says more about your ISP ;)
<Dragnslcr> Assuming "virus" really means virus, and not just some trojan program flooding their mail servers
<dwidmann> Also assuming they aren't just making crap up.
<Dragnslcr> That too
<Dragnslcr> For all we know, your ISP's definition of virus might include using ktorrent to download a Kubuntu disc image
<henry_BR> Ok, thank you. I will ask them the names of virus. They said me 140 virus. I really got suprised :s :s :s its terible
<coimbra> como restauro o menu padrao
<coimbra> e ai
<tsimpson> !br | coimbra
<ubottu> coimbra: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coimbra> hi
<hubert__> hello
<tomsdale> I have an NVidia graphicscard - my screen sometimes shows strange artefacts. It's like the "show recent activity on the desktop" effect in KWin is half enabled and draws some miscoloured rectangles. But it's not enabled!
<tomsdale> Sorry the effect is calle Show Paint in the Desktop Settings.
<slow-motion> hi
<sourcemaker> how can I see the feeds in agregator? I only see the summary... 10 unread feed
<sourcemaker> feeds
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: check the dropdown menu to the right
<tomsdale> status should say unread
<sourcemaker> tomsdale: no... there is no filter set
<sourcemaker> tomsdale: show all
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: I remember having the same issue when I first used akregator - but it eventually showed up when I played around whith this setting.
<sourcemaker> tomsdale: remove config file?
<kaddi> hi there :) Whenever I start kaffeine my PC completely freezes. I can still move my mouse, but can't select anything. Sound is still playing, Input from keybord is ignored (can't even toggle capslock)... is this a known problem? what could i possibly do to remove this problem? (i'm using jaunty and kde 4.2.3
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: probably won't hurt I didn't remove it.
<sourcemaker> tomsdale: year... removing config file saved to problem
<ign0ramus> kaddi, does kaffeine leave a log in /var/log?
<ign0ramus> kaddi, also, there are 3 or 4 media players that i would recommend instead of Kaffeine, unless you really like it
<kaddi> ign0ramus not one that is called kaffeine.log
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: akregator is strange sometimes. What I changed is opening all links in external browser which is firefox. I had CPU problems when I was reading news with flash content in Akregator
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: just in case you have a smiliar problem.
<ign0ramus> kaddi, does it leave any useful info if you run it from terminal?
<kaddi> ign0ramus: I'll try
<sourcemaker> tomsdale: already done... I open all links in firefox... konqueror is not working well
<kaddi> ign0ramus: it's working now :/ ...
<ign0ramus> kaddi, of course it is ... :)
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: yeah - a shame because firefox is not so well integrated in KDE. What would I give for a Nautilus KIO window ....
<kaddi> ign0ramus: it even works when started from k-menu... this is just sooo stupid... I'm sure pc will freeze again and I'll still have no clue why it does... honestly last 5 times i started kaffeine the PC froze completely :(
<kaddi> at least its working now, so I won't complain ;)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, have you ever used mplayer, vlc, or dragon player?
<sourcemaker> tomsdale: the only problem I see in konqueror is... it seems that the browser is not really multi threaded :-)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, smplayer (the gui for mplayer) is fantastic
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i know it's all personal preference, but I've never liked Kaffeine, especially when it would search for codecs on an infinite loop O_o
<kaddi> ign0ramus: mplayer and vlc yes, but I prefer kaffeine ... dragon player lacks the possibility to select a folder from which to play media, which i need frequently... at least it did last time i checkd
<kaddi> ign0ramus I've been using kaffeine for 4 years now and never had problems with anything.. I suspect the freezing is also a more kde-related problem then kaffeine in special, but I just can't figure out what is causing it :(
<ign0ramus> kaddi, dragon player wouldn't be my first choice, but if you haven't tried smplayer, i would say it's worth a look ;)
<kaddi> ign0ramus I'll have a look at smplayer :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, without being able to replicate the issue makes it tough
<kaddi> ign0ramus: All i can say it that the applications usually running are firefox, thunderbird, kopete, konversation, kaffeine, amarok and wicd. That the freezes happen randomly sometimes after 5minutes sometimes after 10 hours. and that they are a lot less frequent when I use the same programs with gnome instead of kde....
<ign0ramus> kaddi, so has it happened without running kaffeine?
<kaddi> ign0ramus: Once it is frozen I can't do anything except reboot, so that I really don't have much to go on... It's obviously a graphics probelm and I suspected a heat problem, but yesterday PC froze right after startup when I started kaffeine
<kaddi> ign0ramus: yes, but the last couple of times it happened when starting a movie with kaffeine.
<ign0ramus> kaddi, hmm... i read an article yesterday about system freezes... maybe worth a look http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/05/18/temporary-fix-for-keyboard-not-working-error-in-ubuntu-904/
<ign0ramus> kaddi, also, do you have integrated Intel graphics?
<kaddi> yes :/
<ign0ramus> kaddi, have you done the Optimization for Intel cards?
<kaddi> I don't have ext4 though... upgraded from intrepid
<kaddi> no, I haven't
<ign0ramus> kaddi, ext4 not necessary
<ign0ramus> kaddi, maybe try Option D from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<ign0ramus> kaddi, made my system not only usable, but pretty good! (GMA945)
<kaddi> ign0ramus: the keyboard link looks pretty promising :)
<dmarkovic> test
<ign0ramus> kaddi, seems to happen to lots of people.  but if you have Intel graphics, i strongly recommend at least checking out the ubuntuforums thread
<kaddi> ign0ramus I'm looking at it right now... it's a long thread though o.o
<jevsan>  .
<pornflake>  how can i send simple emails vie konsole between 2 linux hosts in a local lan ?
<ign0ramus> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ign0ramus> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<swatto> Please can someone tell me why I cannot play DVDs
<swatto> VLS is coming up saying unable to opne the MRL
<swatto> VLC*
<swatto> or can anyone recommend a program that will play DVDs please
<Dragnslcr> pornflake- do you have an SMTP server on your network?
<pornflake> a smarthost yes but i dont want to use it
<Dragnslcr> What exactly are you trying to transfer?
<Guest31703> salam
<Guest83007> Hi.
<Guest83007> Is there any body help me?
<Guest83007> hey?
<Guest83007> can any body help me
<Guest83007> I have a problem with my vpn connection
<swatto> VLC tries to play a dvd but the screen just disappears and doesnt play :( please help
<NgD> pessoal como faco pra executar um arquivo .bin ?
<NgD> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<tsimpson> !br | NgD
<ubottu> NgD: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<NgD> #ubuntu-br ?
<NgD> no terminal ?
<wotan_> tes que executar ./arquivo.bin
<wotan_> e se non funciona, darlle permisos de execucion
<fyn_> i killed x11.conf so hard with fglrx settings it locks solid on start now.  how do i keep from loadinf x and kdm in a convenienty way in jaunty?
<fyn_> can i hold down a key or something?
<Dragnslcr> You can select the recovery option in grub when it boots
<fyn_> i ... don't have that :S
<fyn_> ooo ... but i do have an old kernel that'll balk at my fglrx module, thanks
<fyn_> was there a recovery in hardy?
<Dragnslcr> It should be the option right under the normal one in grub
<Dragnslcr> Unless you manually removed it
<fyn_> or did i start this box on the one before.  hm.  i bet they don't intend for us to upgrade this many times :)
<fyn_> i made some manual changes at one point, but left the auto stuff below yet only my explicitly configured grub menu shows
<Dragnslcr> You could check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dragnslcr> The should be a "recovery mode" entry below the normal one
<dreamer__gue> hello
<winterelf> hi all :)
<kaddi> hi :)
<kubu> hello
<kubu> any idea how I can install OOo 3.1.0
<winterelf> i just installed kde9.04 and it seems to me like there is alot of change in the graphics... it remind me the 8.04 remix...  i used to work under kubuntu 7.01 and the graphic of it was good for me , but now everything is a bit wierd... even a "widget" in the upper side of the desktop... any idea why it is looking like that?
<winterelf> is there any compiz under this version?
<Unksi> no, kde4 has its own compositing
<Dragnslcr> KDE's window manager (kwin) does its own compositing
<Dragnslcr> You can install compiz, but there's no guarantee it will work perfectly
<kubu> can konqueror be uninstalled from kubuntu?
<Unksi> yes?
<kubu> yes?
<Unksi> yea you can
<kubu> kde will still work without it right?
<Guest85008> I'm having some trouble with system tray icons... icons from older programs (non qt4) don't appear, or appear garbled
<Unksi> yep, theres no dependencies over konq
<coreyman> where can we make suggestions for the KDE interface?
<kubu> because I know it cannot be uninstalled on kde3.x
<Unksi> kubu: havent tried it myself so far, but it looks good dependency-wise^
<kubu> I'm going for it
<kubu> I just did I will reboot to see if I have any problems
<Unksi> coreyman: you could try http://forum.kde.org/kde-brainstorm-f-83.html
<coreyman> thanks unksi
<LadyNikon> hey, i noticed when my laptop booted into kubuntu for the first time (jaunty) the desktop folder errored out.  I didnt get the error message but it hasn't tried to start since then.. is there a way to enable it?
<Unksi> w
<Unksi> yw
<_zero> so, about the system tray icons, anyone knows anything about icons from non-qt4 applications not showing correctly?
<Unksi> LadyNikon: right click on empty space on desktop -> add widgets -> type folder in search -> drag folder view to desktop
<kubu> Just rebooted no [roblems without konquetor
<LadyNikon> Unksi: yay it didnt die. thanks.. i couldnt remember the name
<Unksi> yw
#kubuntu 2009-05-22
<edge> Is there a offical Kstars chan?
<InfernoLinux> Does anyone know why Konsole wouldnt work? I can open it but it does not give me the "username@system:~$" string and will not allow me to type
<GinoMan> what program can I use to record a stream?
<kubu> what repos do I need Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "acroread"
<InfernoLinux> GinoMan http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-335642.html
<_myrtille_> kubu what do you want to do? if you just want to open pdf-files try okular. it's the default pdf-reader in kde
<kubu> I like adobe
<InfernoLinux> adobe + kubuntu = bad times
<Barridus> what's an alternate KDE4 compatable window manager other than Kwin and Openbox?
<GinoMan> thanks InfernoLinux
<InfernoLinux> your welcome GinoMan
<InfernoLinux> I really wish I could figure out whats wrong with konsole.
<InfernoLinux> Anyone have ideas on where to start?
<kaddi> kubu open your package manager (k-menu->system->package manager (adept))
<kubu> ?
<kaddi> kubu: go to view, select software sources, select edit software sources, select third party and check the following two lines:
<_zero> so, nobody knows anything about system tray not showing correct icons?
<kaddi> sry, the following line: http://archive canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<Barridus> _zero did you try and install kde 4.3?
<Barridus> (not suggesting you should, but wondering if that's your issue)
<_zero> Barridus: No, no, 4.2 here
<kaddi> kubu: close that window and press "fetch current package lists" afterwards you should be able to find adobe reader by searching for acroread
<phh> _zero: hum, i got that problem earlier, but it just fixed by itself
<phh> _zero: you've made all updates ?
<_zero> phh: ah, well... mine isn't :)
<_zero> phh: not sure... I understand that 4.2.3 is still on ppa, right?
<kubu> kaddi don't see acroread
<InfernoLinux> kabu http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/23/install-adobe-acrobat-reader-812-on-ubuntu-804/
<InfernoLinux> sorry, Kubu
<kubu> Thanks InfernoLinux
<InfernoLinux> welcome kubu
<libervisco> What is the command to start "System Settings" from terminal?
<libervisco> got it
<Barridus> ok, so the "show desktop" widget only works with kwin?
<kde185> Alright it's been over a year since KDE 4, when is installing a new plasmoid (IE gmail plasmoid) from Get Hot New Stuff going to actually work?
<Barridus> some install ok, right?  or are all b0rk3d
<kde185> some install fine
<ryann> hello!  i am running kubuntu 9.10 (karmic) and can't seem to get wireless working under the management of kde-network-manager
<ryann> are there any known issues?
<LadyNikon> ryann: what do you mean you cant get it working?
<LadyNikon> what happens?
<ryann> well, the interface is detected
<ryann> and is working with the b43 drivers
<ryann> i have verified this with airodump
<ryann> also, kde-network-manager lists aps
<ryann> upon selecting any, i am prompted to authenticate
<ryann> yet it never properly authenticates
<ryann> just loops asking me for the wpa-psk
<LadyNikon> is there actually wpa?
<ryann> yes
<ryann> mine here is wpa-psk
<ryann> using AES
<ryann> it had worked just prior to upgrading the distribution
<LadyNikon> ah
<LadyNikon> i had a similar issue in ubuntus manager..
<LadyNikon> but there was no wep.
<ryann> i've even displaced my .kde directory and tried a new session
<ryann> hoping it was perhaps a config or kwallet issue
<occupant> wow, I'd just like to complain about the installer installing grub on a hard drive other than the one I installed on
<occupant> I knew I should have unplugged my other drives first, but I really didn't think it would do something like that. lame, lame, lame
<ryann> occupant, the kubuntu install wrote grub to the mbr of more than one physical disk?
<LadyNikon> occupant: before you decided to complain are you sure that you didnt select something wrong by accident?
<LadyNikon> occupant: have you filed a bug report?
<occupant> installed on the mbr of my hackintosh drive, no grub on the ubuntu drive. I admittedly did easy settings and just specified drive
<occupant> should I have done 'specify partitions' to set what happens with grub/mbr?
<LadyNikon> i would have just to check and see
<LadyNikon> but thats because i am overly cautious
<rodrox> Hi all!
<ryann> also..
<ryann> since upgrading to karmic
<ryann> my touch pad no longer scrolls
<ryann> LadyNikon,  check this out
<ryann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/378145
<ryann> BluesKaj plugged that in #kde
<ryann> brb
<nameiner> hi folks
<nameiner> anyone know how to start a kde app from a script that's called by a cron job? I always get an error telling me, that my app is KUniqueApplication.
<nameiner> my script:
<nameiner> #!/bin/bash
<nameiner> /usr/bin/kmail #that's only an example
<flector> Tracker issue
<flector> two "can't index" dialogs, won't close
<yao_ziyuan> is there kde 4.3 beta packages for jaunty?
<yao_ziyuan> last night i tried to upgrade to karmic but i was afraid of endless updates for the next 6 months
<GinoMan> how do I restart the compositing effects
<GinoMan> because it crashed for some reason
<nameiner> GinoMan: try Ctrl+Shift+F12
<InfernoLinux> Alright so I consulted a fellow linux enthusiast "dad" and he has suggested that My terminal will not display "username@system~$" because of a network issue. So I cheesed my way into getting my network configured and now I have wireless and wired connections. But konsole still wont post. what do I do? its just black
<flector> not to ask a stupid question, but how to get a process list, close one?
<InfernoLinux> flector systemMonitor
<GinoMan> it's not working
<nameiner> flector: ps ax
<flector> ps ax what?  in Konsole as su
<nameiner> flector: in Konsole, no su
<flector> trying to close two uncloseable Tracker applets
<InfernoLinux> flector  you can type "ps ax" in console for a text based PID list, or you can press alt+f2 and type
<InfernoLinux> flector "system monitor
<InfernoLinux> "
<InfernoLinux> flector I prefer system monitor because i like to look at realtime system usage
<flector> not a big deal, can't seem to close it
<InfernoLinux> sudo kill "pid number"
<flector> that worked
<InfernoLinux> its my favorite command =)
<flector> thanks ;)
<flector> anybody want to test an app via Wine?
<InfernoLinux> what app
<flector> html generator free app
<flector> haven't decided on wx, qt or gtk yet
<flector> http://dirhtml.enware.info/ for what it's worth
<InfernoLinux> i would help but i really need to get cracking on my fluid simulation
<kubu> Hello is there a command to completly uninstall OOo?
<flector> browser set to "winebrowser"
<InfernoLinux> sudo apt-get remove OOo
<flector> Amarok's getting busy
<flector> alas, no cover images, nothing but music
<flector> seriously, no right click taskbar, kill?
<flector> had to resort to VLC to hear a video
<flector> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfT2NYHyD8
<dioshorus> saludos desde Venezuela
<dioshorus> saludos desde Venezuela
<dioshorus> les tengo una pregunta
<InfernoLinux> CAN ANYONE Help me fix /bin/bash
<dioshorus> como hago para instalar Openoffice 3.1 en KDE 4
<sven_> 64bit version without tricks oh
<sven_> 4 cpus but no full use of them
<sven_> zou need dam small code for parallel algos
<sven_> the dummies of MS received closed code without libs a.k.a. Visual Studio and thez deceive use of 4 cpus for propaganda
<Crell> Hi all.  Silly question.  I just accidentally added a word to my spellchecker dictionary by mistake that is in fact wrong.  How can I edit the list of added words to take it back out?
<sven_> in suse linux i is a main next server folder where Zou can edit that
<sven_> it is NOT for the thesaurus alone but unlimited for anz tzping
<FoxBlitzz> Where the heck is qtparted?
<JontheEchidna> FoxBlitzz: it's been abandoned by its authors. I'd suggest using partionmanager as a kde alternative
<sayaman> hola soy nuevo
<wims> is it possible to remove the text from the taskbar buttons so it only shows the program icon like w7 ?
<talaman> where do i go to restart a service?
<packge> Hello
<packge> everybody
<packge> 有能认识中文的么
<ubuntu_> hey 4 some reason after switching to kubuntu my wifi wont connect and suggestions
<bug> i hawe this same prob with ubuntu
<bug> 904
<ubuntu_> anybody
<AlexZion> ho everyone, I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 on my laptop ,and everythink is fine, except for the audio ....; imean , it works on the system, but when I try to watch some video on the web , the audio doesn't works ....
<AlexZion> someone can help me with that problem ?
<vertagano> Anyone know how I can fix my qt4 designer? I can use QT4 apps, but the designer seg faults before displaying anything.
<yankefish> how do i get to this path someone:  System/Admin/hardware Driver
<flector> the short version is if you can't compile the lib's you have no business distributing anything
<flector> you'd think they give precompiled with each distribution, but no
<yankefish> anybody know how do i check whick wireless drivers r installed
<flector> having very good luck with CStdString
<yao_ziyuan> indeed it seems opensuse supports kde better, as kde.org has listed opensuse as one that has kde 4.3 packages
<yao_ziyuan> i know karmic also does
<ahmos> hi how i can know my network wireless card type
<draik> ahmos: lscpi
<ahmos> command not found
<draik> whoops
<draik> ahmos: lspci
<ahmos> draik thank's ;)
<draik> ahmos: No worries :)
<yao_ziyuan> hatcha!
<draik> Does irssi keep a log of all chats?
<darren_> anybody here?
<genii> darren_: Probably best just to state your issue then see if any takers.
<trialnerror> thanks...
<trialnerror> how do I disable the update notifier in the, umm, system tray(?) for non primary users?
<trialnerror> I dont see it in the plasma widgets
<trialnerror> using kubuntu intrepid and kde4.2 BTW
<draik> Does irssi have a log of all my chats?
<genii> draik: Apparently not by default. http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c8
<draik> genii: Thanks. So it seems that all which I was saying before is lost. Oh well.
<genii> draik: If it was in a channel which is logged, check the logs
<draik> genii: mostly PM
<genii> Ah, too bad.
<jerware> hi
<draik> Yeah. Live and learn, right?
<jerware> i want to program in java. do i have to set class paths ?
<talaman> where do i go to restart a service?
<draik> jerware: I'm going to start doing the same thing and I don't know anything just yet about programming in Java, but I think you do.
<genii> talaman: If the servicename exists in /etc/init.d   directory, you can in Konsole:  sudo /etc/init.d/service-name restart
<draik> talaman: What service? The command is typically    'sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICE restart' without the quotes and SERVICE being the service to restart.
<talaman> service/daemon
<talaman> in the previous version i could go in and say restart smb...now i can't find it
<Sir_Brizz> anyone here familiar with kdevelop at all?
<genii> talaman: samba (if it is installed) is in there
<talaman> genii, samba was an example
<draik> talaman: What's the service/daemon?
<talaman> any service/daemon
<talaman> where in the gui do i find them?
 * draik is currently running irssi  on Ubuntu Server 9.04 and thinking, 'GUI???'
<genii> draik: Hehe, I empathise
<genii> talaman: I'm on kde3. But I find it there to be in System Settings..Advanced tab...System Services
<talaman> isn't kubuntu using kde?
<draik> talaman: New KDE is KDE4.2
<genii> talaman: Different versions of Kubuntu use different KDE versions
<draik> talaman: genii is using KDE3, not KDE4.2
<talaman> yes, it would seem i upgraded and something got moved
<talaman> yeah, i think i'm missing system services
<talaman> i got a service manager, but it down't have any outside of kde
<draik> talaman: Personally, nothing will ever beat CLI when it comes to true system management. That's my personal opinion, of course.
<talaman> well with ubuntu you're probably right... or at least it's a one or the other
<draik> Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu uses KDE. CLI is Terminal for Ubuntu and Konsole for Kubuntu.
<talaman> i.e. if you are using cli don't expect it to translate to the gui and if you're using the gui don't expect it to translate to the cli
<talaman> ubuntu, kubuntu, any buntu
<talaman> all has the same issue
<talaman> bbl
<talaman> going to try a different version to see if i can get my services back under control
<talaman> dang wish pclinuxos would work on the hd
<talaman> that was truely the best linux
<draik> I don't see how a KDE-related issue is related to the GNOME GUI
 * genii shrugs
<flector> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmN0mFHDH2w
<genii> !ot
<flector> woofers, good
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jjjjj> hey guys
<jjjjj> brb guys gotta get some coffee
<genii> flector: The Dead is classic, I agree. Just offtopic for here.
<draik> How can I watch the YouTube video on Ubuntu Server 9.04?
<genii> draik: Yes, I doubt elinks with svga-libs would do it...
<ahmos> hi how i can disable nv-clock
<codename> Does the Razer mouse work in Ubuntu?
<Captain_Haddock> Jaunty installation: upon reboot, I get a GRUB error "Error 2"
<Captain_Haddock> any ideas?
<mot> question
<mot> what is the process that controls sound output in kubuntu?
<mot> i.e. if i have firefox open and i'm watching a youtube video, i've never had a problem opening amarok and putting on some music
<mot> i just did a fresh install of 9.04 and there seems to be some issue with sound sharing..if i play any sound in firefox amarok will hang when i try to play a song
<mot> i've never had this problem. i also just did a fresh install of the alsa drivers...not really sure where to start debugging
<pat___> asdf
<Captain_Haddock> mot: I found the same issue on a laptop that I installed for a friend :(
<Captain_Haddock> also had issues with graphics (Intel) :S
<eagles0513875> Captain_Haddock: in the release notes there was a regression somewhere :(
<george_> good evening, I wonder can I use dpkg while installing a .deb and have it check dependencies w/out breaking anything first?
<george_> Or more specifically, I want to install libc6 to 2.7 where I have 2.4
<Patrique> hi i need to setup runlevel priority list to run ushare at startup but only after i get connected to the internet, but i don't know what's runlevel priority list. i googled it and found nothing useful. Where could I find some documentation on this?
<ralph> why does firefox continually refuse to present itself properly to Kubuntu
<ralph> it doesn't show up as a web browser for perferred apps and it doesn't show in the internet tab unless i manually add it
<ralph> any help'?
<tripod> how can i reset the kopete notifcations, i get the popup but there is no buttons in the text, and buttons dont work
<Captain_Haddock> eagles0513875: aye, I saw that a tad too late though :|
<Elone> hihi
<ralph> tripod i found double clicking it at least moves it away
<tripod> yes, i know that, thanks though :)
<Elone> anyone can inspire me that how do i make kubuntu box to have function of router or ICS?
<draik> How do I get the manual for 'read' installed?
<GnuBoi> how to install rekonq in kubuntu i am in kubuntu jaunty
<Gamarok__> guys can any of you help me out here i am unable to use  any package manager heres the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/177769/
<Mamarok> Gamarok__: are you trying to run more than one package manager at a time?
<Mamarok> you can't do that
<Gamarok__> i fixed it man
<Mamarok> Gamarok__: dpkg is an exclusive command, you can only run it in one instance, to avoid package mismatches and install problems
<Gamarok__> actually i know that man the thing was i updated my pc and after it was over i switched off my pc and the problem has been happening since
<Mamarok> Gamarok__: +wo...
<elvis4791> kubuntu.ru есть?
<Mamarok> !ru | elvis4791
<ubottu> elvis4791: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eagles0513875> what can i use to take a screen shot
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: ksnapshot
<eagles0513875> thanks
<joshua__> wassup
<eagles0513875> !hi | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<joshua__> any know how i get to xbins from here
<Mamarok> joshua__: tried /join #xbins?
<joshua__> yeah
<Mamarok> joshua__: are you sure the channel exists?
<joshua__> yeah its on effnet i believe
<joshua__> its a xbox mod channel
<Mamarok> joshua__: then you will have to change the irc net, you are on freenode here
<joshua__> ahhh
<joshua__> and how would i go bout doin that by chance......sorry im new at this ubuntu stuff
<Mamarok> joshua__: in the settings of your IRC client you cna change the IRC net and the channel to join automatically
<Mamarok> can*
<joshua__> im oblivios to how to do that
<Mamarok> joshua__: what IRC client are you using?
<joshua__> konversation
<joshua__> im used to usin mirc
<Mamarok> joshua__: well, the settings don't change from one client to another, maybe just the menu location
<joshua__> on mirc everything is there to pick from.....pretty user friendly
<Mamarok> joshua__: question of getting used to, konversation is userfriendly too :)
<hjb> Hi. I've freshly installed the latest kubuntu 9.04 but have a little trouble:
<joshua__> yeah..............im just an idiot
<hjb> the kmail help isn't accecible
<joshua__> im used to windows...blach
<joshua__> i was just converted yesterday to ubuntu
<hjb> when i try kmail->help i get "the file kmail/index.html doesn't exist"
<Mamarok> hjb: because there is none yet, the khelpcenter has a bug
<hjb> Mamarok: when will that be fixed?
<Mamarok> joshua__: I didn't say that
<Mamarok> hjb: subscribe to the bug and you will get notifyed
<Mamarok> hjb: but you can find a lot of help online :)
<hjb> Mamarok: ok, thanks
<hjb> Mamarok: yeah, but i'm setting up this machine for my father
<hjb> Mamarok: i think he would expext that working
<Mamarok> hjb: then you will have to do the help I am afraid, at least for now
<aftertaf> hjb: maybe get him a bookmark to online help?
<aftertaf> and remind him that help not working is a lesser evil than needing for example an antivirus that eats resources
<hjb> aftertaf: he was on linux before, but on suse 8 ;)
<aftertaf> nice :)
<Mamarok> hjb: then if he already knows how to use kmail he will find his way around, the apps are the same
<aftertaf> surprising, in itself, but I stand happily corrected;
<hjb> Mamarok: kmail hasn't changed? nice to know, as i'm not using it personally
<Mamarok> aftertaf: if he uses Kmail then its kmail, regardless the deistribution
<aftertaf> true...
<Mamarok> hjb: well, the version is much newer, as Suse 8 ewas still running KDE 3.5 IIRC
<aftertaf> just kde4 is different :)
<aftertaf> there is bags of online help if he needs it;
<Mamarok> and 9.04 uses KDE 4, but Kmail has gone better since, with a lot of bugfixes
<hjb> aftertaf: but still better then convert him to gnome when he was used to kde3 before, i hope
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> 4.1 was tough, now we're lokking goood
<hjb> aftertaf: i'm personally not using kde at all, but right now, what i have seen so far looks nice :)
<aftertaf> is kde 4.3 available anywhere, apart from project neon?
<aftertaf> is IS...
<aftertaf> it.
<Mamarok> aftertaf: wait to see 4.3, it's gorgeous :)
<Mamarok> aftertaf: yes, but only for experienced user, as there are dependency problems still with the packages
<aftertaf> i have it from neon on my home PC...
<aftertaf> --force-overwrite is my second nature :)
<Mamarok> aftertaf: it's in the experimental repos
<aftertaf> coooool
 * aftertaf opens yakuake
<Mamarok> you have to open it? Doesn't it run in the background for you? ;)
<aftertaf> F12 :)
<Mamarok> aftertaf: don't know if it's in 4.3 yet though...
<aftertaf> deb http:// is ppa kubuntu experimental?
<aftertaf> cant find 4.3 :(
<aftertaf> what sources.list do i need to add?
<Mamarok> aftertaf: wait, I'll get the repo for you
<aftertaf> cheers :)
<aftertaf> im new to quassel too, how do i turn off the in/out notifications?
<aftertaf> didnt find earlier
<aftertaf> found :)
<Mamarok> aftertaf: found the repo?
<aftertaf> no, the hide :)
<hjb> what i find is that this system is damn slow when doing a lot of disk i/o
<hjb> anything to tune that?
<aftertaf> sata?
<Mamarok> aftertaf: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<Mamarok> aftertaf: and you need a new key for that one too
<aftertaf> ok. i am missing about 10 keys alrady :)
<Mamarok> aftertaf: you reall should install it though, just to be sure
<hjb> aftertaf: sata? was tat for me?
<Mamarok> hjb: did you install the -dbg packages too?
<hjb> Mamarok: no
<Mamarok> ok, one source eliminated
<Mamarok> hjb: how much ram and swap?
<aftertaf> :)
<hjb> Mamarok: 1 GB ram, 1GB swap
<hjb> Mem:   1003204k total,   984680k used,    18524k free,    17800k buffers
<hjb> Swap:   996020k total,    15108k used,   980912k free,   475052k cached
<Mamarok> hjb: double the swap space I would say
<Mamarok> hjb: below 4 GB RAM the rule is to use double the swap than the RAM
<hjb> Mamarok: never heard of that rule so far... but ok, i'll give it a try
<Mamarok> hjb: services running in the background that use CPU?
<hjb> Mamarok: no
<Mamarok> hjb: might be tricky to do if swap is between / and /home
<hjb> Mamarok: no problem, i can shrink /
<hjb> there's space left
<Mamarok> hjb: good
<Mamarok> double swap than ram is a rule here since ages :)
<Mamarok> I have 4 GB RAM and 8 GB swap, but swap is very rarely used
<Mamarok> but before with 2 GB on the other PC it was
<aftertaf> upgrading :)
<aftertaf> hope the network manager wifi works better :)
<semcis> just got one question if someone know tis message that a get every time am trying to install anything...E: Type "http://blueeyedcreature.net/ubuntu" is not nown on line 54 in the list of sources /etc/apt/sources.list
<semcis> E: The list of sources coud not be shown
<Mamarok> semcis: there's a typo in your sources list
<Mamarok> or the serever you try to get packages from is down
<semcis> ok....but....there is always a but, iam trying to get wine, that schoudent be any problem..? or not!..
<aftertaf> semcis: what is exactly on line 54 ?
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4,3. i am facing very high cpu loads (above 80%) when i transfer files. can anybody tell me why this happens?
<semcis> (sorry for the eng...)
<semcis> dont now. =/
<Mamarok> semcis: wine is in the current repositories, you do not need an external one
<semcis> ok
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: when did you install that?
<Assurbanipal> when i installed what?
<aftertaf> kde 4.3
<aftertaf> jaunty comes with 4.2 (release 3)
<Assurbanipal> when it was released for kubuntu, i added the repo mentioned in kubuntu.org
<Viking667> Got a key-related problem I don't know how to solve. Every time I type "apt-get update" I get an error at the end, stating a key error:
<Viking667> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Viking667> the last line suggests running "apt-get update" to fix the error.
<aftertaf> semcis: you can open your sources.list with kate and press F11 to see the line numbers
<semcis> ok..thanks!
<Assurbanipal> Mamarok: any ideas?
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: you did an update since like 2 days ago?
<Assurbanipal> yes, i updatedtoday too..
<Assurbanipal> Mamarok: and just repeated update, but nothing new to install...
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: I just tried here and my CPU behaves normally
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: what does top tell you?
<aftertaf> well that went well.... just trashed my desktop config :)
<Assurbanipal> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/m418ac65b
<Viking667> oh, and there's a process going mad on my "top" - update-apt-xapi
<Viking667> What's that?
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: you have a python running for some particular task? That eats CPU a lot too
<Mamarok> and you have a ntfs share
<aftertaf> i saw that too.... :)
<aftertaf> shouldnt it be mounted with fuse ?
<aftertaf> Viking667: auto updating apt job i think
<Assurbanipal> i don't really get all you say...
<Assurbanipal> :S
<Viking667> aftertaf: gah. Figures.
<aftertaf> in the Top command there is a job using python...
<aftertaf> is this voluntary?
<Mamarok> aftertaf: already asked that :)
<aftertaf> yeah ;) . . . but trying to help the understandage
<Mamarok> Viking667: you are currently updating?
<Assurbanipal> i don;t know what is using python, i am running firefox,vlc,quassel now
<Viking667> I guess the program thinks it is.
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: kill python then
<Mamarok> Viking667: kill it if not
<Viking667> it's uh, finished.
<Viking667> now, back to this key problem.
<Assurbanipal> ok,killed it
<Viking667> it only seems to relate to the security-jaunty source.
<Assurbanipal> now finished copying and system behaves normal..
<Mamarok> Assurbanipal: I guess it's the ntfs location that causes it, I can't test, don't have one
<Assurbanipal> the ntfs disk is connected through usb if that helps
<Viking667> oh. Gawd. USB 2.0, I hope?
<Assurbanipal> as far as i know... yes!
<aseko> hi, is a seperate kubuntu chan in german available?
<Assurbanipal> so, nothing i should do?
<jussi01> !de | aseko
<ubottu> aseko: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<aseko> noone who can answer this question?
<aseko> ah danke ubottu
<jussi01> !bot | aseko
<ubottu> aseko: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aseko> darf man denn hier auch deutsch sprechen oder is amtssprache hier EN?
<Mamarok> aseko: there is #kubuntu-de
<Don_Miguel> !de | aseko
<ubottu> aseko: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mamarok> Don_Miguel: I think one bot call is enough...
<Mamarok> and the bot does not list the channel he is looking for anyway
 * Mamarok goes to change that
<aseko> all good things are three
<aseko> !de | aseko
<ubottu> aseko, please see my private message
<Don_Miguel> lol
<Don_Miguel> Mamarok, sorry, I did not see the previous bot call for  de
<Mamarok> Don_Miguel: ok
<aftertaf> Assurbanipal: when you type 'mount' what type is set for your nfts drive?
<Assurbanipal> /dev/sdd1 on /media/music type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Assurbanipal> i tjhink this is what u r looking for,should i pastebin the whole mount results?
<drbobb> hey this is crazy. I suddenly realised ALL of my virt. memory was in use (3G of ram + 2G of swap). I checked it out in htop, and firefox was using, like 3.5 G
<drbobb> all that with 3 open tabs
<drbobb> that was 5x as much as a virtualbox running xp
<Viking667> drbobb: huh? That's so sick.
<drbobb> I promptly shut down that beast, and saw the process remain active for like 10 more minutes after closing its window
<Viking667>   454m 209m  33m S  1.3 18.4 151:12.88 firefox        and that's with eight tabs.
<drbobb> thrashing the disk like crazy, until I lost patience and killed it
<husayn_> when ever i type  sudo ifconfig eth0:1 10.1.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up     it works.. then i restart my PC and then the configuration is gone
<Mamarok> drbobb: probably flash going wild, a common problem with firefox
<drbobb> Mamarok: but wouldn't that be reflected in a separate processs?
<Viking667> bye all.
<Mamarok> drbobb: no, as flash runs as a firefox plugin, it's listet under firefox
<Mamarok> cu Viking667
<drbobb> or does 64 bit firefox run flash in-process
<aftertaf> Firefox does that more and more
<aftertaf> v3.5 doesnt even close when you close it
<drbobb> that sucks
<aftertaf> husayn: have you changed network cards or anything since first install?
<drbobb> well firefox was always a pain when you have homedirs on nfs
<Mamarok> aftertaf: works fine so far in KDE 4.3
<aftertaf> 3.1 yeah
<Mamarok> ouch, home dir on nfs?...
<aftertaf> shiretoko wont close correcty for me
<flash> flash
<drbobb> Mamarok: what's so weird about that
<flash> ciao
<Mamarok> flash: do you need help?
<Mamarok> drbobb: about what?
<aftertaf> nfs home i think
<drbobb> Mamarok: here we have labs where both / and /home are on nfs, and the boxes boot on pxe
<drbobb> used to be etherboot/netboot but that's kinda obsolete
<Mamarok> drbobb: just seems strange to me to use a nfs if one can have etx3/4... but I never use Windows, so :)
<aftertaf> husayn_: have you tried using the network manager widget  to set your IP ?or you set 2 IPs?
<drbobb> Mamarok: well what if you need to provide the user with the same /home no matter which of 50 workstations he happens to be using
<husayn_> no i havnt tried network manager
<aftertaf> sunray and terminal server farms at work
<husayn_> can we configure 2 IP in network manager in Kubuntu Hardy Heron
<husayn_> i dont think so
<drbobb> Mamarok: and I fail to see the relation between nfs and windows
<Mamarok> drbobb: sry, my bad...
<Mamarok> read ntfs....
<aftertaf> google for alias ubuntu network ip, maybe? dont know...
<drbobb> Mamarok: ah you saw a 't' where there was none ;)
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> force of bad habit ;)
<drbobb> aftertaf: yeah great idea, but sun gear is $$$$$$$
<aftertaf> husayn_: and you type it in shell each time to set it, right, why dont you put it in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<aftertaf> drbobb: $$$$ :) and TS is crap. Keeps randomly crashing and doesnt swap users etc etc etc :)
<husayn_> humm i will try for that
<husayn_> one more thing.. how to check if my graphics card is installed
<aftertaf> do you see whatwe type ?
<aftertaf> :) joke
<aftertaf> what type is it?
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjj> howdy
<aftertaf> it will be installed, you want to know if using correct (or proprietary) drivers ?
<aftertaf> hello TenJ
<drbobb> we're getting some beefed up NAS boxes to handle nfs now, used to be a low-end sun enterprise or something
<aftertaf> nice
<drbobb> one the size of a small fridge
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjj> ahem
<aftertaf> does it have a USB/Beer port ?
<drbobb> worked ok for up to 50 clients or so
<drbobb> nope it's just scuzzy all over the place
<drbobb> i mean scsi
<aftertaf> i am geek enough to understand :)
<drbobb> well just launched firefox is 475M virt size for me
<aftertaf> apt-get install fatfox :)
<slow-motion> hu
<SSJ_GZ> virt is almost completely meaningless.
<drbobb> well maybe arora will get adblock support one of these days
<drbobb> SSJ_GZ: it maybe meaningless but it sure climbs fast
<aftertaf> ok. sun is out so time for a splash in the swimming pool. laters all:)
<drbobb> I'd use konqueror exclusively if it were supported by gmail
<drbobb> hey when I was using my 9.04 laptop this morning I had dolphin create a file with several '/' characters in its name. I thought that was not allowed?
<drbobb> the funny part being that it was able to create and access this file, but copying it to another device failed. I'd say there's a bug here somewhere
<muttman>  I have installed kde-desktop but I do not see any panel. is there any extra settings required to see panel?
<drbobb> muttman: did you logout and log back in?
<muttman> yes I did. Even I tried reboot
<drbobb> or did you install it in text-mode environment, in gnome, whatever
<drbobb> maybe you need to choose kde session at the login screen, cause your current default is probably different
<muttman> from 8.10 I updated to 9.04. I was using gnome. Then I did apt-get install kde-desptop
<muttman> drbobb: I am using kdm and I can see kgreeter
<drbobb> well check out what session is set for you at the kdm screen, after typing your login but before logging in
<drbobb> otherwise you might need to delete or rename your ~/.kde/
<Mamarok> move it to .kde_old/ is sometimes the best choice if you are not running out of diskspace
<drbobb> yeah right
<Mamarok> so you can find your Mails and other stuff again
<muttman> drbobb: I did moved ~/.kde DO I need to logout?
<drbobb> well I wouldn't be surprised if that was needed
 * drbobb often forgets that some folks still use pop3 for mail rather than imap or gmail
<drbobb> which there is no excuse for these days, really
<muttman> drbobb, yeah it worked now
<muttman> I can see panels.. Thanks a lot
<muttman> when I Run urxvt, default is ~/Documents
<muttman> is n't this strange?
<mazin> Hi
<mazin> هلا
 * drbobb has never used urxvt
<drbobb> yakuake is pretty swell, though it does have a couple shortcomings
<drbobb> btw config of sessions in konsole is currently still quite buggy
<drbobb> the sessions I define tend to randomly vanish from the menu
<drbobb> can anyone comment on dolphin vs. slashes in filenames?
<Mamarok> drbobb: explain, I fear I don't get the question
<drbobb> when I was using my 9.04 laptop this morning I had dolphin create a file with several '/' characters in its name. I thought that was not allowed?
<drbobb> btw I was able to do that by drag'n'dropping a url from firefox
<Mamarok> drbobb: I don't thin so, what happened is that you insterted spaces in a filename, and on the command line these can not be shown otherwise than with \ //
<drbobb> the result was a .desktop file named http://blah.blah.etc/and/so/on.desktop
<Mamarok> named http:// ?
<Mamarok> that is a URL, not a filename
<Mamarok> drbobb: why would you drag and drop an URL to dolphin?
<Mamarok> it's not a browser
<drbobb> Mamarok: instead of bookmarking the url
<drbobb> and why not since it works
<drbobb> ok just tried that in hardy, the name of the .desktop file is urlencoded
<Mamarok> drbobb: strange idea... you actually dragged it to the desktop, nbot to dolphin, hnce the .desktop extension
<drbobb> that is, slashes are replaced by %2f
<drbobb> Mamarok: no, I dragged it to a folder open in dolphin
<Mamarok> drbobb: because of your locale settings
<drbobb> and this did exactly what I expected, created a launcher that takes me to that url if I click on it
<Mamarok> drbobb: that's not how one stores URL addresses anyway, bookmakrs are there for exactly that task, and you can export bookmarks to a html or xl file
<drbobb> Mamarok: I fail to see what locale has to do with this
<drbobb> '/' is disallowed in filenames no matter what the locale
<Mamarok> the slashes are replaced by %2f because of that
<Mamarok> so would spaces be too
<Mamarok> URL rules
<drbobb> well the point is that they weren't
 * Mamarok sighs
<drbobb> uh spaces are totally okay in filenames, though not in urls
<Mamarok> not in Dolphin, no, as it's not a broswer...
<Mamarok> so it will not replace spaces, but a broswer does
<drbobb> Mamarok: plain old ls(1) showed me slashes in the name of the .desktop file
<Mamarok> drbobb: that's what I try to tell you...
<drbobb> and the functionality that you can drag a url to a folder, desktop or any other, has been present in kde for as long as I can remember
<drbobb> even the ancient kfm supported that
<drbobb> and it's not so pointless: say you picked up some image files or whatever else form a website, d/l'ed them to a folder, and want to keep a reference to where you got them from together with that data
<drbobb> s/form/from/
<drbobb> a .desktop file pointing to the site's url serves that purpose perfectly
<drbobb> anyway, what I see in hardy is what I'd expect: in dolphin's view of the folder, the urlencoding is decoded to show the user a "friendly" filename
<drbobb> and attempting to rename or manually create a file with literal slashes in the filename fails
<drbobb> well that's not what I saw on my jaunty machine
<johnny_> hey
<johnny_> anyone here?
<Mamarok> !ask | johnny_
<ubottu> johnny_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<khaije1> liunian: usually ppl ask permission to PM in chan. whats up?
<liunian> hello everyone
<Gamarok__> howdy liunian
<liunian> hahaha
<liunian> howdy Gamarok
<liunian> it is so fun , irc
<Peace-> hi
<liunian> hi
<liunian> hi peace
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> I've a very big problem
<Peace-> ..
<jonathan__> my mouse isn't doing what i want
<Peace-> well
<jonathan__> it just happend during the last kde session...
<jonathan__> first it worked allright, and then, it started dragging things without holding the left mouse buttons... i can control windows the one time, the other time i just can't do anything
<jonathan__> window controls (close minimize, etc) are sometimes working, the other time not...
<jonathan__> I'm lucky that i know that much keyboard shortcuts to open konversation and the kubuntu channels...
<jonathan__> any idea what is messing my mouse up?
<jonathan__> no my mouse curser changed to the text marker curse for any reason :D
<jonathan__> i already restarted my pc twice
<jonathan__> And my pc info: Kubuntu 9.04, latest stable KDE Version (4.2.3?), Intel Pentium 4 and compositing enabled
<Peace-> tried to reconfigure xorg?
<jonathan__> don't know what should happen, i didn't configured it before the error happend...
<Peace-> jonathan__: nothing
<jonathan__> ok wait
<Peace-> jonathan__:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Peace-> that is the command
<jonathan__> i know but thanks ;)
<jonathan__> the mouse isn't even mentioned within my xorg.conf...
<Peace-> i know i know
<lovre> hi all
<Peace-> hi
<lovre> what is the keyboard shortcut for disabling/enabling desktop effects?
<jonathan__> no
<Peace-> systemsettins----->desktop -------->enable desktop effects
<jonathan__> the file didn't change
<Peace-> jonathan__: the file no...but...
<lovre> Peace-: yes, i know that, but i knew a keyboard shortcut for this, its faster. Something like CTRL+F??
<jonathan__> lovre: Alt, Schift and F12
<lovre> jonathan__: yes, thats it. thank you!
<Peace-> lovre: create your own shortcuts
<jonathan__> no problem ;)
<robin0800_> Jonathan the only way to populate the xorg conf is to run Xorg -configure from a recovery console
<Peace-> lovre: systemsettins---->input action or somethingk like that
<jonathan__> ok i will give it a try
<lovre> Peace-: i see, thank you...
<jonathan__> ok i think it won't help ;) so see you in a few minutes ;)
<BluesKaj> Good Day
<david_it> hi, quickaccess and folder view don't work, do you know what would be the problem....?
<rmrfslash> How can I install the 32-bit libs on 64-bit kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> (9.04)
<superboy> it keeps saying su-java6-doc-jar.zip error
<eagles0513875> rmrfslash: you need ia32-libs to run anything that is 32bit on 64bit
<BluesKaj> rmrfslash, install w32codecs and in the package manager type ia32 , then install the libs that are listed...not all are required but it difficult to tell
<Mamarok> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<x_link> Hi!
<rmrfslash> eagles0513875: thanks
<rmrfslash> BluesKaj: thanks
<x_link> What's the command that shows me which Kubuntu-version I use?
<eagles0513875> no problem rmrfslash
<x_link> I always forget that command.
<Pici> x_link: lsb_release -a
<x_link> Pici: Ahh right
<x_link> Thanks!
<superboy> help
<superboy> Press RETURN to try again, 'no' + RETURN to abort] no
<superboy> Abort installation of J2SDK documentation
<superboy> dpkg: error processing sun-java5-doc (--configure):
<superboy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<superboy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<superboy>  sun-java6-doc
<superboy>  sun-java5-doc
<superboy> Reading package lists... Done
<superboy> Building dependency tree
<superboy> Reading state information... Done
<superboy> Reading extended state information
<superboy> Initializing package states... Done
<Unksi> !paste | superboy
<ubottu> superboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Unksi> superboy: what was the message before "press return.."
<eagles0513875> !patience | superboy
<ubottu> superboy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> superboy: if you want a quick way to install alot of the restricted stuff from flash to java and others i recommend installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<superboy> thanks bro
<binbin> test
<binbin> anyone online?
<binbin> what is freenode?
<Gamarok__> hey binbin
<binbin> ?
<binbin> anyone  here?
<Gamarok__> i think so binbin
<binbin> is this a talkshow?
<Gamarok__> i don't think so
<eagles0513875> binbin: if you have questions about freenode please ask in #freenode if you have kubuntu related questions and need support please ask and patienly wait
<binbin> i see
<binbin> this is a place provided for a group of peaple can communicate together
<eagles0513875> !ot | binbin
<ubottu> binbin: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<binbin> bye bye ! guys
<eagles0513875> bye binbin
<SOBEAR> hi guys, any ideas why grub won't start? I'm having the "wrong allocation table" error
<rmrfslash> Anyone know what libtypes.so is from?
<SOBEAR> hi guys, any ideas why grub won't start? I'm having the "wrong allocation table" error and it happened after installing kubuntu :|
<BluesKaj> !grub | SOBEAR
<ubottu> SOBEAR: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SOBEAR> I tried it
<BluesKaj> oh SOBEAR , allocation table means you need to flag your kubuntu partition as 'boot'
<SOBEAR> tried it too, I have a bad feeling my hdd just died
<BluesKaj> tyhen you might need to edit grub if windows won't boot up either
<SOBEAR> I already tried editting grub.list
<SOBEAR> now I'm almost sure my hdd is dead
<adhemar> alguien de Bolivia????
<hjb> Hi. How can i decode the password that is stored in the kmailrc file?
<hjb> the password for the pop3 account is in there, but when i look at he file with less
<hjb> only carets are displayed
<SOBEAR> BluesKaj I tried every solution I could find in google
<BluesKaj> SOBEAR, what partition editor are you using ?
<SOBEAR> I tried gparted, partition magic and the xp one
<BluesKaj> gparted is the best IMO ,are you using the GParted live cd ?
<SOBEAR> yeah
<SOBEAR> I might sound noobish but I'm not
<BluesKaj> SOBEAR, what do the partitions show ?
<SOBEAR> the one I tried booting is labeled with b
<BluesKaj> partition magic is a killer stay away from it , one wrong move an you end up with no OSss
<SOBEAR> yeah I know, especially with ext4 and newer verions of ntfs
<BluesKaj> what about the file systems, are they labelled ?
<SOBEAR> yeah
<SOBEAR> on the drive I'm trying to boot: 2x ntfs (right), 1x ext4 and swap
<BluesKaj> ext4 didn't work for me , it was terrible
<SOBEAR> it was working for me with no problems
<BluesKaj> tried jaunty on it
<SOBEAR> I already tried installing kubuntu on ext3 and still the same thing
<BluesKaj> ok, what are the partitions listed as ?
<Guest36620> hola
<SOBEAR> what do you mean?
<Guest36620> spansh chanel?
<Guest36620> where?
<BluesKaj> hd0 hda ?
<BluesKaj> sda
<BluesKaj> !es | Guest36620
<ubottu> Guest36620: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SOBEAR> hd0 is the windows partition
<indigo> hello?
<indigo> yes it is
<SOBEAR> hd1 ntfs data
<SOBEAR> hd2 kubuntu
<indigo> where i can join to spanish chanel?
<SOBEAR> !es | indigo
<ubottu> indigo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SOBEAR> ;)
<BluesKaj> gawd
<indigo> i found ubuntu-ar ^^
<SOBEAR> oh sorry, what's the command to check all the partitions?
<BluesKaj> indigo, trolling , or can't you read spanish ?
<indigo> nono i only just try to find a Spanish Chanel, i found it ^^ #ubuntu-ar
<indigo> thx anyway
<SOBEAR> #ubuntu-es
<genii> indigo: #ubuntu-ar is the local argentina channel. The official spanish channel is still #ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> SOBEAR, df -h
<indigo> yep
<indigo> i know
<indigo> i from argentina
<indigo> ^^
<toby_>  fire fox is allready running thats what i'm told but it is not
<toby_>  fire fox is allready running thats what i'm told but it is not plz help
<BluesKaj> SOBEAR, sorry it's sudo fdisk -l
<SOBEAR> right now I'm moving all my data from one hdd to another and I'll try to make it the main one
<toby_>  fire fox is allready running thats what i'm told but it is not plz help
<genii> toby_: sudo killall firefox
<toby_> no prosses killed
<SOBEAR> oh great, I can't start Konsole from livecd
<toby_> genii: no prosess killed
<toby_> thats what i get
<toby_> now what do i do?
<genii> Hm. Exited before another suggestion could be offered.
<SOBEAR> BluesKaj: got it
<BluesKaj> ok SOBEAR , what have you got  ?
<SOBEAR> can I pm you? don't wanna spam the channel
<genii> toby_:  ps aux | grep firefox              Then if it lists anything (aside from the "grep firefox") then use the pid number after the username to kill it.
<BluesKaj> SOBEAR, can you pastebin it ?
<SOBEAR> 1 second
<SOBEAR> BluesKaj: no can do :(
<SOBEAR> I have no idea what's wrong
<BluesKaj> !pm | SOBEAR,
<ubottu> SOBEAR,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cinex> can anyone give me a link that explains how to connect to a printer shared on an XP machine? (with XP being the server)
<tsimpson> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tsimpson> see the last link there
<BluesKaj> !cups
<cinex> thanks tsimpson
<tdn> Suddenly my keyboard does not work in Kubuntu 9.04. Nothing happens when I press keys. Mouse and applications work fine. How do I get my keyboard back?
<tdn> I was doing some important stuff in Konsole. I cannot save my work without keyboard.
<tdn> Please help.
<tdn> Keyboard num lock light works.
<tdn> I can SSH to the machine without keyboard.
<tdn> From a different computer
<tdn> (the one I use for IRC now)
<desu> tdn: you might have sticky keys or something else switched on
<desu> or delayed keys...
<tdn> desu, how do I check?
<desu> keep a key pressed for a while, it should insert that character...
<tdn> desu, how can that be switched on without me knowing it?
<tdn> desu, can I turn it off from ssh?
<tdn> or with the mouse?
<tdn> desu, Alt+Tab is not working. I cannot write en terminal, etc.
<desu> system settings -> accessibility
<desu> keep a key pressed for a while and try..
<desu> tdn: turn off slow keys or anything else that might be on
<tdn> desu, how do I turn slow keys off? I am in settings > Accessi....
<tdn> Activatio gestures.
<tdn> sticky keys and slow keys are unchecked.
<desu> switch them on, apply, switch them off, apply.
<tdn> WTF?! Now the keyboard works!
<tdn> Thanks a lot!
<tdn> I have NO idea why this happened.
<desu> you're welcome
<tdn> I have not enabled that stuff.
<desu> you'd accidentally triggered an activcation gesture
<tdn> But I have manually turned all that sh*t off when I have just installed.
<mark___> after upgrading to kubuntu 9.04 KDE desktop freezes after i dont use it for a while . It also freezes in gnome
<mark___> i have to reboot my system
<mark___> other than that it works good but i dont know why it keeps freezing
<kaddi> mark___ you have an intel graphics card?
<mark___> no i have a nvidia geforce 8500
<mark___> was working fine in intrepid 8.10
<kaddi> mark___ ah sry... can't help you then. :( I had the same problems as you have but with an intel card.. there is a tutorial on how to improve this, but this is related to the intel card, so it probably doesn't apply to your case. :( Sry
<mark___> it only does it when i leave the computer for a while
<mark___> usually after a few hours of inactivity
<mark___> compiz works fine and the graphics work great when playing games , google earth etc.
<mark___> woke up this morning and turned the monitor on and everything was frozen again
<mark___> oh well it might be time to do a fresh install
<kaddi> mark___ i can only tell you what others told me: that great parts of ubuntu have been rewritten for jaunty and that this is the reason for the problems surfacing now
<kaddi> and that things will get better with karmic :p
<kuttans> hello everybody
<kuttans> im new to ubuntu
<mark___> i have a copy of kubuntu 9.04 coming from shippit so i think i will do a clean install from that and try again
<kaddi> hello kuttans :)
<kaddi> mark___ have a look at this: might help with your freezing problem: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/05/18/temporary-fix-for-keyboard-not-working-error-in-ubuntu-904/
<kaddi> it doesn't help solving the problem, but might avoid you the hard reset
<mark___> ok i will have a look ....thanks kaddi
<kaddi> what would be a nice application for rss-feeds? I've been using thunderbird till now, but would like something independent
<genii> kaddi: My friend uses "planet" and he seems to like it fine. I can't give any review since I haven't used it kmyself
<genii> *myself
<juancarlos> hola
<kaddi> !hi |juancarlos
<ubottu> juancarlos: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kaddi> genii thanks, I'll take a look :)
<kaddi> hi, how do i pipe the output from a program started with konsole in a file? kopete >> tmp.txt won't work. The messages are still shown in console
<mot_> anyone know how to get pulseaudio working with flash/firefox?
<tintintintin> hi all
<bug> by all
<tintintintin> can anybody help me
<kaddi> !ask |tintintintin
<ubottu> tintintintin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tintintintin> i have an kubuntu jaunty instalation with LDAP and now im configuring the users profiles. How can i block the Desktop panels to the users when they connect?
<JuJuBee> Is there an update notifier for kde 4.2 task bar?
<robin0800> JuJuBee: you meen the thing with an "i"?
<JuJuBee> I have no thing with an I until I start a copy process or something and it tells me what is happening.
<robin0800> JuJuBee: Its in the beta 1
<JuJuBee> ?
<JuJuBee> So do I have to update via cli manually now?
<Dragnslcr> Are you talking about software updates?
<robin0800> JuJuBee: KDE 4.3 Beta 1 to be precise
<robin0800> JuJuBee: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/81
<cuozzo5> ciao
<eagles0513875> !it | cuozzo5
<ubottu> cuozzo5: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JuJuBee> robin0800: K, thanks.  I can wait, just wanted to know if I was missing something...
<Dragnslcr> JuJuBee- are you talking about software updates?
<JuJuBee> yes
<Dragnslcr> Yes, there's a notifier program
<JuJuBee> I can sudo apt-get update and apt-get upgrade fine.
<JuJuBee> Where is the notifier ?
<Dragnslcr> You should see a gear icon in the system tray when updates are available
<JuJuBee> Nope, I have never been notified of updates, yet am currently upgrading many packages at the moment...
<Dragnslcr> Try running update-notifier-kde
<Dragnslcr> Though it seems to be a bit broken for me at the moment
<tintintintin>  i have an kubuntu jaunty instalation with LDAP and now im configuring the users profiles. How can i block the Desktop panels to the users when they connect?
<Rovanion> Can anyone help me with kdenlive? It crashes when launched
<draik> Hello everyone
<Hoshi-no-Kaabii> .
<edu> hello everybody, someone from brazil?
<tsimpson> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> They left
<tsimpson> ah, so they did
<dyolph> euh c'est où qu'on voit la liste des canals s'il-vous-plaît ?
<dyolph> euh c'est où qu'on voit la liste des canals s'il-vous-plaît ? !!!!!!!
<Pici> !fr | dyolph
<ubottu> dyolph: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Peace-> kmix(24902) Mixer::openIfValid: Mixer::open() detected master:  "PCM:0"
<Peace-> anyone know what does it mean?
<Peace-> kmix(24902) Mixer::openIfValid: Mixer::open() detected master:  "PCM:0"
<Peace-> i have no audio ...
<Peace-> i should restart to get it back
<Peace-> -.-''
<Phoenix_the_II> Meh, why doesnt the NetworkManager pick up the Wired connection i added to the list?
<Phoenix_the_II> and still won't use the static configuration i added in the wired tab
<mouka> Hi all
<mouka> I am trying to install ogre 3d on my desktop
<mouka> but when I get to compiling it from source, I get some errors
<mouka> anybody can help?
<mouka> here's what I am getting
<mouka> http://pastebin.com/d1ff943c8
<jdu> so, how do I set it up so that I can easily move windows from one desktop to another?  I would like to just be able to grab the title bar.  Also, is there a keyboard shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> jdu: kde will do that, or you can right click the decorator -> move to desktop x
<mouka> anybody can help with ogre 3d?
<jdu> ok, I just didn't see a way to enable it in the preferences (or with a quick google).  Multiple clicks don't please me either.
<jdu> generally I am rather keyboard oriented.
<tsimpson> jdu: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse > Global Keyboard Shortcuts > KWin, look for the "Window to Desktop #" actions
<jdu> tsimpson: thanks!  I had looked in the window management sections etc. but not there.  ;/
<Laeborg> !pptp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<Shadoze> Hey all
<ralph> how do i create links between different folders like i could in gnome? i want it to go to another partition whenever it says ~/.wine
<jdu> you want .wine to be on a different partition?
<ralph> jdu: no, i just want it how it used to be set up wqhere the .wine directory linked to another partition that had more free space than my /home at the time
<jdu> ralph: It was probably done by adding a line to /etc/fstab  where ~/.wine would be a mount point for the other filesystem.
<ralph> jdu: i did it via right-click menu in gnome, but the closest proxy in KDE i can't make heads or tails of
<ralph> ok THAT time it worked it seems
<jdu> ralph: I use gnome a lot, and i've never seen the option.  Interesting.  Well, If you have another partition to use, you can probably do it by copying .wine to the partition, adding it to /etc/fstab, and running: sudo mount -a
<jdu> ralph: ok, good
<jdu> do you remember where the option was in gnome?
<ralph> jdu in a right-click menu
<jdu> on the folder?
<ralph> i just found how to use a similar option in KDE
<ralph> yup
<slow-motion> hi
<hunter_> very good side http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Add_repository_keys
<winterelf> hi.. need help with something... i installed kubuntu 9.04 and it looks bad.. i use yakuake and compiz but nothing seems to work very smooth.. even the graphics desktop  in the old kubuntu i had i diferent from this 9.04.. it looks like the 8.04 remix with widgets and stuff
<StormWinged> hi guys... because i did a mistake by typing sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom0 , now brasero dont see my dvd unit, how i can enable that ?
<LuisJa> ei guysi  have one problem using purplesurge java chat with firefox, the windows doesnt show, can someone help me?
<LuisJa> ???
<LuisJa> ei guysi  have one problem using purplesurge java chat with firefox, the windows doesnt show, can someone help me?
<pulaski> Hi, does anyone know anything about the bluetooth device wizard
<phh> pulaski: what about it ?
<phh> (else than it does nearly nothing)
<phh> pulaski: if you want to do anything with bluetooth, your only hope is blueman
<phh> (or looking at bluetooth stack's source code.)
<pulaski> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and I have a bluetooth enabled T-Mobile G1 cellphone that I am trying to connect to my computer
<phh> what do you mean with "to connect to"?
<phh> file exchange ?
<phh> internet connection ?
<pulaski> yes
<pulaski> some kind of interface
<phh> yes for which one ? /o\
<pulaski> file exchange
<phh> pulaski: you have the "send file" option on each side of the connection
<phh> (yes you have to do send file from the phone to send a file to the computer)
<phh> if you want better option you need obex support and afaik it hasn't been ported to kde4 yet
<tsukasa> hello what type of package i suspot to instll when an upgrade is available debian or hardy?
<pulaski> phh: thanks for responding. I'm searching ubuntu forums and the web generally looking for anything to try to get my computer to recognize this phone device.  I have enabled bluetooth on my box using sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start but where do I go from there?
<phh> pulaski: you do have the bluetooth icon in systray ?
<pulaski> no, my device icon only displays my thumbdrive as connected
<phh> not in device icon ...
<phh> systray
<phh> where you have the sound mixer
<pulaski> phh: no there is no icon in my systray
<phh> alt-f2, type kbluetooth4 and enter
<phh> it should appear
<pulaski> phh: thanks, that command tells me kbluetooth4 is already running
<phh> damn, second case
<phh> and i still have no idea what cause that
<phh> pulaski: you show all systray icons ? (some may be hidden)
<mintux> hi I can't make a video dvd with k3b (from mpg file ) I got http://codepad.org/5lh1kSsn and its http://i44.tinypic.com/29wtvp.png
<pulaski> an the icon did briefly app appear in the as soon as I began to type bluethooh in the run command window but not in the systray.
<phh> mintux: i think you have to prepare the tree with dvdauthor
<phh> (or qdvdauthor for a gui)
<phh> pulaski: try installing blueman anyway
<pulaski> phh: Thanks I try that
<mintux> phh I worked on mpg with dvdauthor ?
<phh> mintux: that's a statement or a question ?
<mintux> phh sorry it's question
<mintux> should I work ... ?
<phh> oh
<phh> qdvdauthor is more like just a script taking mpg as open and dvd structure as output
<mintux> phh I installed dvdauthor
<mintux> it's hard to wirk with it?
<mintux> **work
<phh> no idea
<phh> but it's a cli
<phh> you'd better use qdvdauthor
<kaddi> hi, somebody suggested smplayer to me and I would like to try it. Just started it for the first time, it told me my mplayer was too old to work properly. I just checked apt-cache policy says mplayer is up to date:2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu19. smplayer is 0.6.6-0ubuntu1. Do I need some special experimental release to use smplayer? What could be the problem?
<phh> kaddi: well, even if it's the last release, it's several months (meaning 2 years.) old
<phh> so yes it's kind of outdated
<kaddi> phh: ok, so how do I get the shiny new one? :D
<phh> you have to find mplayer build snapshots
<shinygerbil> :O
<phh> not sure how you're supposed to do
<phh> (i prefer rebuilding it by myself :D)
 * shinygerbil sets reminder to stop being highlighted on the word "shiny"
 * kaddi has never done that
<phh> kaddi: i think of two options: use debian multimedia (hoping it works for ubuntu), or searching for a ppa
<kaddi> is it easy? would it be a good program for a first try? is there a tutorial for that somewhere?
<phh> kaddi: ergh.. no.
<phh> you should really not begin with that one :p
<kaddi> ok :p
<ActionParsnip> phh: or compile
<phh> ActionParsnip: building mplayer is far from being an easy task to do it correctly ...
<ActionParsnip> phh: true but possible
<bwv544> someone that use midi keyboard ?
<kaddi> does this look like the ppa I would want for a newer version of mplayer: https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/ppa ? (I'd say yes, but I'd like somebody to adhere, so I can blame him if things go wrong ;) )
<phh> kaddi: maybe take a look at medibuntu
<justin_> y is kubuntu so slow?
<phh> kaddi: it seems good to me
<ActionParsnip> justin_: kde uses more reources than other DEs
<phh> but hum
<phh> no jaunty release
<justin_> so it needs more then windows vista?
<ActionParsnip> justin_: no way, way less
<justin_> thats odd cause I got rid of vista for kubuntu and vista ran smooth but kubuntu is really choppy
<phh> kaddi: well, medibuntu is outdated, rvm's ppa isn't for jaunty
<phh> i guess you're gonna build it yourself
<phh> (if you really need it)
<ActionParsnip> justin_: windows has greater driver support
<kaddi> phh: yes noticed that too.. but they do offer jaunty jackalope in the select menu for the display of the sources.list
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: ...in some cases
<ActionParsnip> justin_: you will need to install and configure video drivers for your display
<phh> kaddi: i guess there is just no package in jaunty repo then
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: i'd say in most
<justin_> where do I find those?
<ActionParsnip> justin_: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you what you have, you can websearch from there
<ubunturos> I guess, this is a very good article: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/6757/1/
<astrobear> is there an equivalent of the ubuntu remix with kde?
<iivv_> how do i mount iso's in kubuntu?
<astrobear> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Netbook+Plasma+Theme?content=92433 is nice  but i'm not sure if it's what i'm looking for
<tsimpson> !iso | iivv_
<ubottu> iivv_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ghouly> hi, a program (ktorrent) crashes on me (sigsegv 11), in the "KDE Crash Handler" dialog when i click details, it says "unable to create a valid backtrace",  "This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces"  , is there anything i can do about that or is it a general problem ?
<kbntuchris> ghouly: Does it only crash when you type in a url, or is it any command?
<tsimpson> ghouly: you don't have the debugging packages installed
<ghouly> it crashes everytime when change max download speed via tray icon, there isn't a bugreport for that yet so i wanted to try an make one
<ghouly> what debug packages do i need ? ktorrent ones or generic ?
<tsimpson> you'll want ktorrent-dbg and probably kdebase-runtime-dbg
<LuisJa> i got a huge problem: i have a ps3, i like to play music with it, all my other music than i downloaded its from vista and works well, but 3 than i downloaded wtih linux, the ps3 says: not compatible, and its mp3, WTH???? i need help
<tsimpson> (rather a large download in total)
<ghouly> ok, thanks, i'll try that =)
<ghouly> yeah, but i guess this wasn't the last crash i've seen in kde4, and since they made such a nice crash-handler dialog it might be worth it
<Phibes> how to use a .sh?
<LuisJa> i need help pls
<Phibes> wine wants to open it, and thats wrong
<tsimpson> ghouly: the crash handler was in KDE3 as well
<ghouly> they should add some info there about downloading the debug packages for the program though *g*
<ghouly> hmm, it was kinda different i think,  just a bomb dialog or something, i don't remember exactly
<ghouly> this stacktrace thing seems to be a really good addition if it works
<kbntuchris> Anyone got experience with compcache .53
<tsimpson> KDE cant know if it's a distro package or compiled yourself, it can no know how to install packages or if your distro provides packages
<ghouly> a simple "try installing debug packages for the program" might help %)
<LuisJa> i got a huge problem: i have a ps3, i like to play music with it, all my other music than i downloaded its from vista and works well, but 3 than i downloaded wtih linux, the ps3 says: not compatible, and its mp3, WTH???? i need help
<tsimpson> ghouly: it cant know that it's a package, you may have compiled it yourself
<tsimpson> LuisJa: stop repeating that, if someone knows they'll reply
<iivv_> tsimpson: when i use the mount command to mount an iso to cdrom0, i get a 'specify filesystem type' error
<iivv_> i guess i should put in iso9660, but where
<tsimpson> iivv_: try with "-t iso9660"
<kbntuchris> iivv_: Don't forget -o loop
<iivv_> i still get an error, although it looks like it gave it a try: wrong fs type, bad superblock... etc
<kbntuchris> iivv_: Have you verified the ISO isn't corrupt?
<tsimpson> iivv_: what is the output of "file <filename>" ? (replacing <filename> with the file you want to mount)
<iivv_> i've used it on windows before
<iivv_> tsimpson: Deus Ex - GOTY Edition.iso: data
<tsimpson> then it's not an ISO
<tsimpson> it's either corrupt or some proprietary format
<iivv_> tsimpson: really??? ... how am i going to install deus ex...
<iivv_> kbntuchris: how would i go about verifying the iso
<kbntuchris> iivv_: Do you still have access to a windows box?
<iivv_> i dual boot
<kbntuchris> iivv_: You might try mounting it in windows, and ripping it to an iso...
<iivv_> ok
<kbntuchris> iivv_: I've run into .iso files that were actually .nrg for example, and somewhere along the line got renamed. Nero will notice it's not what it says and open it w/o issue..I wouldn't be suprised if Daemon Tools operates the same way...
<Phibes> how to check if your iso is or is not iso9660
<tsimpson> Phibes: use the "file" command, that'll print what type of data the file contains
<Phibes> k, thx
<Phibes> rld-sim3.iso: data
<Phibes> lol
<ralph> anybody know of a way to know which directories from /home are unused by any programs? i used to run KDE over normal ubuntu (gnome) so i don't know how many files are left over for no reason
<tsimpson> that's an unknown type, "data"
<Phibes> so it isnt 9660... damn
<ralph> now i run pure KDE but my /home was in a seperate directory
<Phibes> so, am i correct in thinking terminal cant mount it?
<ralph> seperate partition*
<kbntuchris> ralph: You could probably do something with last accessed time to determine what hasn't been touched since you switched to kde
<kbntuchris> ralph: I couldn't tell you an efficient way of doing it though : /
<kbntuchris> ralph: Maybe someone could help you running an ls through grep and grab dates before a certain date. If you mount your file system with noatime tho, then you'll need another route.
<ralph> dolphin only has the ambiguous option to sort by date
<ralph> who knows if that is date created or date accessed
<eypherath> Hi...Does someone have a clue, why my sound doesn't work, even though system-noises are played perfectly, but anything else is just noisily silent?
<kbntuchris> ralph: Yeh, you need to use ls -u in a konsole, or stat -c %x (filename) would do it per file...
<Phibes> eypherath, are the system noises coming from your boxes or your motherboard?
<kbntuchris> ralph: you might need ls -ul to get dates up
<eypherath> @Phibes: With noises I mean this ear piercing music playing at startup and shutdown...
<kbntuchris> ralph: you might need ls -Rul to get dates up will do it recursive, but I expect the output's gonna be a bit much to go through manually...
<eypherath> And it's coming from my boxes...
<Phibes> oh, dont have a clue then :P
<Phibes> good luck, im off
<eypherath> Thanks...
<ilor> eypherath: had a similar issue, amarok and system sounds worked, movie players had no sound
<ilor> eypherath: twiddling with preferences-sound somehow fixed the issue
<kbntuchris> Does anyone know if it matters where under my /lib/modules/my+kernel+ver+/ I dump modules, and if there's anything besides depmod -A I need to do after I drop it in?
<ralph> kbntuchris: is this output sorted in anyway?
<kbntuchris> ralph: With just the options I gave you, no..
<kbntuchris> ralph I know grep can sort/manipulate ls output and could be used to dump only the files not accessed since a certain date, but grep is something that I always need help to use myself : P Me and grep get into fights.
<kbntuchris> which is sad. it's amazingly useful.
<ralph> anybody know how to use grep to submit a list of every director/file not used since a certain date?
<eypherath> @ilor I am trying to run amarok right now...Somehow doesn't want to play any files at all...
<eypherath> @ilor What exactly did you do to fix it? I am quite new to Kubuntu and KDE4...
<kbntuchris> ralph: Actually...Find is probably better. I just remembered it...
<kbntuchris> ralph: 'man find' should shed some light.
<ilor> eypherath: I *think* I set it all to use pulseaudio and only then the test sound worked
<ralph> kbntuchris: i used find -atime +10 > tendayoldfiles.txt
<kbntuchris> ralph: That should work =D
<kbntuchris> but keep in mind, a program might not touch EVERY file, but many usually have their own directory so if something in a dir tree was touched recently, the whole dir might belong to a program you still use.
<eypherath> @ ilor : I got it all set to use my soundcard and the test sound works...But the sound in video and flash still doesn't work...If amarok works, I do not know yet...Still trying to fix it..
<kbntuchris> ralph: basically, back up your $home and hang on to it for a few days
<iwo> hey, is the windows key still not usable as both a modifer _and_ regular key in kde4?
<iwo> modifier
<iwo> Just read this from the kde3 docs:
<iwo> "This feature was removed for reasons of usability and accessibility, as well as keeping the code clean..."
<iwo> wtf?!
<ign0ramus> iwo, by default, Win+(n) is used by Amarok
<ign0ramus> iwo, in KDE4
<eypherath> @ ilor : Well...sound does not play, when I run the files with vlc...
<iwo> ign0ramus: not sure I understand what you mean. by default the win key is a modifier key (Meta)...
<ign0ramus> iwo, oh, i thought you were asking if it could used as a modifier OR regular key
<iwo> to get the win key to open the kde menu, i'd have remap to e.g. F13 (and the Win key will no longer be a modifier key)
<ign0ramus> mutually exclusive
<ign0ramus> iwo, it works as "meta+" , but now as a regular key, at least in my experience
<ign0ramus> *but not
<kbntuchris> iwo: One or the other, but not both at the same time...
<iwo> from the docs:
<iwo> "Previous versions of KDE provided a trick to allow you to use the Windows® key both as a modifier (so you could have shortcuts like Win+R), and as a regular key (so that pressing Win on its own could open the K menu)."
<kbntuchris> iwo: I feel your pain
<iwo> why on earth was this feature removed, when practically every consumer keyboard on the planet now has this key?!
<kbntuchris> iwo: I imagine it could be patched back in..Maybe someone's got a patch out..
<iwo> 'to keep the code clean' is not a valid reason
<iwo> good point kbntuchris, will keep searching
<ralph> i dunno it makes sense to keep the windows key as a modifier-only key, unusual functionality can cause probelms i guess
<kbntuchris> iwo: Seems like something someone would miss enough to revert it.
<kbntuchris> As far as reasons to take it out, I would expect a better explanation than clean code as well. I never had buggy kde problems with it as both. Maybe it has something to do with VM compatibility? That's something I would expect to be distro specific though. Who knows what ye gods are thinking...
<ign0ramus> iwo, from an older post "you can change the signal sent by the window key from "mod4" to super_L and super_R (left and right windows keys)."
<ign0ramus> iwo, not sure if that still applies
<iwo> ign0ramus: yeah, i don't quite understand that either (and other blogs that say similar things) - who has two windows keys?!
<iwo> (or maybe only UK keyboards have 1?)
<kbntuchris> iwo: I've got 2
<ign0ramus> iwo, my American laptops only have 1
<kbntuchris> iwo: I've also got some key with a menu on it.
<ign0ramus> kbntuchris, that key is actually functional, though
<ralph> am i missing something? or does Kubuntu not have a default app for opening .deb?
<kbntuchris> seems to be a right click
<ign0ramus> yup, exactly
<kbntuchris> ralph: It should use kpackagekit.
<ign0ramus> ralph, right click and open with kpackagkit. have the system remember the setting
<iwo> ah i see, so super_L is the windows key, super_R is the 'context' key (right-click
<iwo> )
<ign0ramus> right
<ign0ramus> ...or left, i suppose ;)
<iwo> :D
<ign0ramus> iwo, no, wait.. actually i think super_R is Right Windows Key and super_L is Left Windows Key
<ign0ramus> iwo, at least, that
<ign0ramus> 's what i took from it
<iwo> does anyone really have a right windows key?
<ign0ramus> iwo, i sounded like kbntuchris does
<tsimpson> iwo: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/219412
<iwo> funny thing is, alt-f1 doesn't work for me for some reason, on a fresh kubuntu 9.04
<ign0ramus> iwo, afaik, it does not work after Intrepid
<eypherath> @ ilor: Well...Amarok works...At least playing online streams...^^ But playing sound files with vlc, playing video files and opening flash files results in deep, deep silence...
<ign0ramus> iwo, apparently, having a key that works as a meta key *and* a trigger for a particular action causes problems... http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154564#c7
<iwo> so how the **** do you get the menu to appear now >:@
<iwo> ?!
<ilor> eypherath: can't really help you more since I don't understand the underlying issue, and git it fixed for me pretty much by chance
<iwo> if i do switch the key to be a regular key (F13), i'm not sure how to actually map that to show the kde menu...
<iwo> when i enter the keyboard shortcuts screen, there's no kde menu or kicker option, or anything else that will open the menu
<iwo> does anyone know what it's called?
<phh> iwo: right click on the icon of the menu, settings, and there shortcut
<ign0ramus> iwo, see here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3095141.msg134453#msg134453
<iwo> yeah, been reading that post - i'm not sure the same applies to kde4 tho...
<iwo> i don't have a Regional & Accessibility menu option
<ign0ramus> iwo, you should in System Settings > Advanced
<ign0ramus> iwo, no wait, it's in General.  sorry
<ign0ramus> iwo, if you type in "keyboard", it should be one of the options
<tsimpson> it's under Keyboard & Mouse now
<iwo> yeah, i have no Popup Launch Menu in that list though :-\
<tsimpson> under "Global Keyboard Shortcuts" and the "Plasma Workspace" component
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, it may be because i'm running kde 4.2.3, but there is a separate entry in System Settings for Regional & Accessibility
<phh> iwo: the way i told you works easier ...
<iwo> ah, thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> ign0ramus: shouldn't that be "Regional & Language" ?
<phh> (it's easier and logicer btw)
<iwo> ah yes, cheers phh, sorry, missed that one in the chat window :)
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, yes, that's what i meant, I just c/p'd the comment above ;)
<tsimpson> ign0ramus: keyboard shortcuts aren't under that any more, it's in "Keyboard & Mouse" (where you'd expect it)
<phh> tsimpson: well, for the menu, you'll expect it in the menu settings... and it is there.
<iwo> okay... and for some reason it doesn't work :'(
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, oh, i know... but iwo was saying he couldn't find the Regional & Language menu...
<phh> iwo: oh
<iwo> opened the dialog, set the shortcut key by pressing windows key (F13 pops up in the box), press ok...
<iwo> and nothing happens when i press the key :'(
<ign0ramus> iwo, you still have to remap the input of the Windows key
<iwo> needs a restart of plasma maybe?
<phh> iwo: werid, for me it works
<phh> (well i use kde 4.3, but iirc it was the same for 4.2)
<iwo> ign0ramus: yeah, I remapped to F13 using xmodmap
<iwo> now when i press the key, 'F13' appears in the shortcut dialog (so it must be mapped right)
<ign0ramus> iwo, and still nothing?
<phh> iwo: mmm maybe not
<phh> it can still be a modifier
<phh> (i looked at the xmodmap man and it seems weird)
<iwo> ...just trying some other keys to see if any key combo works
<iwo> yeah, other key combos work, but not F13
<phh> iwo: can you paste xmodmap results?
<iwo> pasted here: http://pastebin.com/d3c12426b
<iwo> i used xev to get the keycode
<phh> iwo: no, i mean the answer of the xmodmap command
<iwo> it's silent, when I run with -verbose, i get the output at that url
<phh> ?!?
<phh> you should get something like:
<phh> shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)
<phh> lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)
<phh> control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x69)
<iwo> sorry, i thought you meant the output that i get when mapping the key :D
<iwo> http://pastebin.com/d56284125
<phh> iwo: and xmodmap -pk |grep 133
<iwo>    133         0xffca (F13)
<phh> damned
<phh> iwo: ok you can try restarting plasma.
<iwo> :)
<phh> or you can use alt-f1 shortcut as everyone windows-less does.
<ign0ramus> phh, alt+f1 never worked for me on Jaunty
<phh> ign0ramus: you can set the shortcut how you want ...
<iwo> yeah, i guess so. unfortunately (like most people), i don't have the luxury of using a kde desktop wherever i go (which is why i'd like to be able to map keys to do what the rest of the known world does)...
<phh> just works fine here if setted
<ign0ramus> phh, what command do you have it bound to?
<iwo> but that's a kde problem :)
<phh> ign0ramus: right click on the menu plasmoid, settings, shortcut
<ign0ramus> phh, maybe i'm missing something... right-click on the kmenu icon on the panel?
<phh> yep
<ign0ramus> phh, "application launcher menu settings"?
<phh> yes
<ign0ramus> phh, ahh... i see now
<phh> :-)
<ign0ramus> phh, as xmodmap is dependent on X, i'm going to restart X and see if my changes have taken effect
<draik> ign0ramus: YO
<ign0ramus> draik, brb dude
<ign0ramus> draik, sup?
<ign0ramus> phh, no go... it sets back to "meta+" :(
<draik> ign0ramus: Nothing much. Trying to write my own shell script but I can't get it to execute anything based on user input.
<phh> yep, i never succeded using this damn key for anything else than meta
<ign0ramus> phh, in fact, my keyboard was frozen upon restarting of X... I had to use the alt+f7 trick to get keyboard back
<ign0ramus> draik, a script to do what?
<draik> ign0ramus: Many things. It's more of a shortcut to update/upgrade, backups, du, df, etc.
<ign0ramus> draik, using aliases or full commands?
<draik> ign0ramus: Full commands.
<iwo> if anyone wants to help get this fixed, you could vote here:
<iwo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154564
<ign0ramus> draik, ok... i actually stole many of your aliases (sorry), but I found that aliases don't register as the actual commands for many things
<iwo> just signup (only need an email, no other details), then log in and click vote (and assign 20 votes :))
<draik> My aliases are for all to own/share, so don't apologize.
<ign0ramus> draik, i use 'dg' on a semi-hourly basis ;)
<ign0ramus> draik, mostly for the xorg-edgers PPA... they update frequently
<draik> I have changed it to 'up' on this server, netbook and 2 other computers.
<ign0ramus> draik, for update && upgrade?
<draik> ign0ramus: Why not create the 'dg' as a cron job?
<draik> ign0ramus: Yes. for update && upgrade
<ign0ramus> draik, never even thought of it :D
<draik> ign0ramus: Good alcohol, huh?
<ign0ramus> draik, i would assume a terminal would have to be open for the cron job to work, eh?
<draik> ign0ramus: Nope.
<ign0ramus> draik, the Glenlivet always treats me well :)
<draik> ign0ramus: So yeah. I've been beating myself senseless trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong.
<ign0ramus> draik, feel like pasting the script?
<draik> ign0ramus: Sure thing. How again?
<draik> I'm on the server, not GUI
<iwo> does anyone know how i can check what kde version i'm using? or does anyone already know what the version currently included in kubuntu 9.04 is?
<ign0ramus> draik, pastebinit?
<draik> iwo: KDE4, but you can always check by going to Konqueror > Help > About
<draik> ign0ramus: Sorry. I meant to ask for the syntax of pastebinit
<draik> BTW, do you have my
<ign0ramus> draik, i've never actually used it... :/
<draik> BTW, do you have my 'sagi' alias?
<ign0ramus> draik, that's a new one
<draik> sagi - Sudo Apt-Get Install
<draik> Lowercase, of course, but just showing my reasoning
<ign0ramus> draik, got it, i just aliased it to 'get'
<ign0ramus> draik, syntax: pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://rafb.net
<draik> ign0ramus: I have the link, gimme a sec to go from TTY1 to TTY2
<ign0ramus> draik, k
<draik> http://pastebin.com/f60ab57b0
<ign0ramus> draik, can you even get the first echo question to print?
<draik> All of that works
<ign0ramus> draik, well then what?
<draik> I get to the input
<draik> Then at the prompt, pfft
<draik> Enter whatever you want and it terminates
<ign0ramus> hmm....
<draik> ign0ramus: Sorry. I just ran it again. This latest revision gives errors
<draik> All of the echos work, but I get errors about the commands
<draik> compile and see for yourself
<ign0ramus> draik, i was going to ask about that...
<ign0ramus> draik, instead of labeling, if you just give the direct command, does it make a difference?
<draik> g++ -o file.sh MyScript
<ign0ramus> draik, for testing purposes, of course
<draik> ign0ramus: I don't want it to run, I want it to assign it to the letter of my choice and then run when told to do so.
<ign0ramus> draik, i know, but i'm wondering if you're labeling is causing the fault
<ign0ramus> *your labeling
#kubuntu 2009-05-23
<draik> Yes, it runs without labels
<ign0ramus> draik, well, that solves the mystery... fix the syntax
<draik> ign0ramus: But that's MY mystery. What is the correct syntax?
<ign0ramus> draik, you know more about that than i do :(
<draik> That kinda hurts
<ign0ramus> draik, sorry bro... i assume your ~/.bashrc has corresponding aliases?
<ign0ramus> draik, i'm still struggling making with cron syntax, since i don't believe there's a cute little gui for these tasks any more?
<draik> ign0ramus: Sorry, I was away checking on the script
<ign0ramus> draik, i was getting errors on the dpkg lines, which i removed, but it seems very slow to load, and like you said, no response :(
<draik> It takes a moment or two
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I've just modified my /etc/fstab and added 2 lines at the bottom, will my system break during a reboot or will it be fine? http://pastebin.com/m6264c93f
<ign0ramus> draik, well, if you add double quotes around the letter-option lines, the script does work effectively, but unfortunately, you cannot choose
<ign0ramus> draik, which defeats the point, i understand.
<ign0ramus> draik, and i'm getting "Illegal option -e" on line 30
<ign0ramus> draik, nvm... that won't be your line 30, because i removed some lines
<ign0ramus> xcdfgkjhgcv, your /var/ and /tmp/ directories are on a different partition?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: A different partition from what? They are on the same partition as my root partition.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: I'm trying to put them on tmpfs because I don't want people to see my data if they steal my laptop
<ign0ramus> xcdfgkjhgcv, encryption would probably be easier... but this should work too
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: I've already encrypted my /home
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: I just hope that I haven't messed up my fstab and destroyed my system.
<ign0ramus> xcdfgkjhgcv, you've backed it up, i presume?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: Backed what up?
<siddharta> hi everyone, i'm using kubuntu 8.04.2, i'm trying ti remove network-manager package but aptitude says wants to remove kubuntu-desktop also, i pretend to install wicd, i already have downloaded the package
<ign0ramus> xcdfgkjhgcv, the original fstab
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: It's only 2 lines difference.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: I can remember what changes I made.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> So I guess if it is messed up, I'll have to boot a Live CD and modify it.
<ign0ramus> xcdfgkjhgcv, yes, but in the event of an borked system, its much easier to cp a good file over the borked one
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: Just as easy to edit it with a text editor.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It would be annoying to have to fix it as I'd need to download a Live CD from another computer.
<ign0ramus> xcdfgkjhgcv, true. with a livecd you'd have to mount the disk and chroot into it, correct?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> And then figure out how to burn it onto a 256MB USB drive.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ign0ramus: Why chroot into it?
<ign0ramus> xcdfgkjhgcv, not necessary?
<ign0ramus> xcdfgkjhgcv, luckily, i've never actually had to fix a kubuntu install....just friends' windows installs
<prasanth> how to get wine installed
<siddharta> prasanth: sudo aptitude install wine
<xcdfgkjhgcv> prasanth: apt-get install wine
<prasanth> can i change my ram after installing my ubuntu
<siddharta> prasanth: you mean the hardware? or the swap partition?
<prasanth> s
<prasanth> hardware
<siddharta> prasanth: yes you can, your distro will detect the change in the amount of memory, you don't have to do anything else
<prasanth> the ram i had is 256 and my firefox works slow
<siddharta> prasanth: how much swap does the system have?
<ign0ramus> draik, you're using the "read" command wrong
<prasanth> i dont know exactly can u tell how to configure the swap
<prasanth> bcos i installed auto not manual
<draik> ign0ramus: Aside from everything else?
<ign0ramus> draik, well, it's a start
<ign0ramus> draik, "read" has to refer back to parameters set within your questions
<draik> ign0ramus: Ok. How do I do that?
<ign0ramus> draik, working on it... for example, here's a usage:
<ign0ramus> draik, read -p "Please enter your name  : " name
<ign0ramus> draik, then ... echo "$name"
<draik> Ok, but what about multiple options?
<ign0ramus> draik, can you read this? http://pastebin.com/m34c99696
<draik> Give me a sec while I get a new TTY for lynx
<ign0ramus> draik, it doesn't solve your problem, but shows "read" and "echo" syntax in a simple script
<draik> ign0ramus: Saw it. That's good for user entries, but what about those which I have created?
<ign0ramus> draik, checking into that, too... but this was the first thing that struck me
<siddharta> i already solved the issue, thanks anyway
<draik> ign0ramus: I'm very appreciative of all the help you're giving me right now.
<ign0ramus> draik, i'm learning as i go, too :)
<superboy> nedd help http://paste.ubuntu.com/178353/
<superboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/178353/
<ign0ramus> draik, you should use " $() " for nesting
<superboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/178353/
<draik> ign0ramus: nesting?
<superboy>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/178353/
<henux> does anyone know how do i switch ctrl and caps lock on kubuntu 9.04?
<superboy> help
<siddharta> henux: ?        didn't understand that
<henux> i want to rebind caps lock to be the ctrl key, and ctrl key to be caps lock
<ign0ramus> draik, i think i need to do more research... it seems that the 'b', 'd', 'r', and 'u' variables contain the programs+arguments they're set to
<superboy> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/178353/
<henux> there was some trick to be made in xorg.conf
<ign0ramus> draik, something is fundamentally wrong, but i don't yet have the script-fu to identify a solution
<draik> ign0ramus: Don't drown yourself on this. Thanks
<ign0ramus> draik, well, it's for self-betterment as well, but I am stumped.
<ign0ramus> draik, where did you learn the syntax you have?  From a tutorial, or extensive use of man pages?
<siddharta> henux: no, i really don't know how to do that ... i have never needed that
<draik> general info I've been gathering
<ign0ramus> draik, fair enough.  i found some tutorials on these kinds of scripts, but they are too simple... or way too advanced O_o
<siddharta> henux: you may do a web search using the terms "modifier keys switch keys"
<henux> siddharta: okay thanks
<siddharta> henux: you're welcome
<ign0ramus> draik, simple, but maybe closer to what you want http://rafb.net/p/y9fg7594.html
<draik> ign0ramus: Thanks seeing it now
<ign0ramus> draik, expanding on that, you can add 'else' arguments for a null response
<superboy> do anyone know how to fix this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/178353/
<draik> ign0ramus: Can I double-pipe?
<superboy> ign0ramus: Can I double-pipe?
<ign0ramus> draik, haven't got there yet?
<draik> ign0ramus: Can I do MULTIPLE double-pipe?
<superboy>  ign0ramus: Can I do MULTIPLE double-pipe?
<ign0ramus> draik, don't know why a put a question mark at the end... i haven't gotten that far yet, but it seems like a solid foundation
<faileas> double pipe?
<ign0ramus> superboy, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ign0ramus> ... and stop copying everything you see
<superboy> lol
<superboy> okay
<ign0ramus> jeeze. :/
<thiago_> oi
<draik> ign0ramus: piping you know. Double-piping is A || B; if A fails, do B. If A works, forget B exists.
<thiago_> alguem do brazil ??
<ign0ramus> !br | thiago_
<ubottu> thiago_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<draik> ign0ramus: Can I do A||B||C||D||E ?
<ign0ramus> draik, only one way to find out (quickly anyway) :)
<draik> How do I create variables for the letters to mean their respective commands?
<siddharta> !mx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<ign0ramus> draik, here's another example of an interactive script: http://rafb.net/p/N6Zemr39.html
<draik> ign0ramus: I think that will help me out with what I'm trying to accomplish.
<superboy> it still says this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/178370/        dont know where to go from here
<ign0ramus> draik, also this may be perfect for your needs - http://rafb.net/p/CYQYoR40.html
<ign0ramus> superboy, do you have "kubuntu-restricted-extras" installed?  That should give you a working Java install.
<superboy> uuum i dont think so how wold i go about installing that?
<ign0ramus> superboy, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Whiz2_> kubuntu version 9.04. using KPackageKit (Add and Remove Software) any time i try to add or remove packages using this method, I get an error message that says "Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open" thing is... I don't have any others open... just that one
<ign0ramus> draik, there's a lot of stuff you don't need in that last one, but it does effectively list menu options, and shows the syntax to complete the commands, depending on user input
<ign0ramus> Whiz2_, check ksysguard to see if you don't have some other form of apt (kpackagekit, synaptic, adept, etc) open
<Shadoze> Anyone having problems installing openoffice using kpackagekit?
<Shadoze> It will just hang on getting dependancies..
<Whiz2_> ign0ramus: if anything else is open, then it opened when Linux logged in, cuz i didn't open anything else. how do I access that program?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, then try the "build-dep" command in terminal, for the package you need
<ign0ramus> Whiz2_, well, if you're restoring sessions, something else may be running ... "kdesudo ksysguard"
<Whiz2_> ign0ramus: it's fresh install and a fresh reboot
<Shadoze> Ok, is there any way to get 3.1 because 3.0 is the one in the repositories
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, from the web site or maybe someone has a PPA.  Google should help in this regard.
<ign0ramus> Whiz2_, that is puzzling... can you install from konsole?
<Whiz2_> ign0ramus: *sigh* i dunno. my system just froze when coming out of screensaver mode. been having issues with the system freezing in linux lately... to the point of letting me move the mouse, but absolutely nothing else responds
<Whiz2_> on a fresh install
<ign0ramus> Whiz2_, integrated intel graphics?
<Whiz2_> ign0ramus: ATI Radeon x1650 AGP with 512 dedicated RAM (not onboard video)
<Shadoze> Hmm kpackagekit dosn't seem to pickup the keyfile i made for 3.1
<ign0ramus> Whiz2_, i'm not sure what would be causing the freezing then... you can always use the 'top' command to see if anythings eating your resources
<Whiz2_> ign0ramus: could the onboard video be causing problems even if it's not being used?
<ign0ramus> Whiz2_, i honestly don't know - never had that situation.  wish i could help, but i'd just be giving bad advice ;)
<Whiz2_> lol
<ign0ramus> it's the truth.  look at most "ubuntu blogs"... :D
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, a keyring for a repo?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, you can add it in terminal, or add the .key file in your package manager gui
<Shadoze> Yes, i was following softpedias "famous" openoffice install guide
<Shadoze> Ok, hold up
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, here's what you want to do to add a key (good guide) https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<Shadoze> Wicked, just imported the key, cheers
<ign0ramus> Shadoze,  :)
<Shadoze> Do yo uknow the reason why kpackagekit dosn't seem to pick up self made keys
<Shadoze> For example if you were to get a key from a site, paste it into kate and save it as anything
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, don't know, i junked kpackagekit after the first time i used it
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, the important thing is to have the correct header and footer, and not to add your own .extension to the file
<Shadoze> Yeah, i leave it unmodified and without an extension
<draik> ign0ramus: Tried the script as it is in there and no go
<draik> I get errors on a line that doesn't exist. Doesn't seem to like my closing
<ign0ramus> draik, you gotta be kindding me
<Shadoze> Correct me if i'm worng, but Linux scans the file for what the content is, rather than judging by a .whatever extension
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, for the most part that is correct, but it doesn't mean your packagemanager will accept a key file with a .txt extension
<draik> ign0ramus: Gimme a sec for the new pastebin
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, the "file" command is awesome for detecting filetype
<draik> http://pastebin.com/f640890f
<Shadoze> I will have to use tha tmore often :)
<Whiz2_> ign0ramus: found the kpackagekit issue, and corrected it. dpkg was apparently interrupted during install
<draik> ign0ramus: disregard the last line, that was just a test
<draik> ign0ramus: But still, with or without that line, it gives an error
<ign0ramus> Whiz2_, that would do it :)
<ign0ramus> draik, well, your options are misaligned (1-4 but then 1-5), but still shouldn't spit that error
<Whiz2_> ign0ramus: i also turned on AGP Fast write in my BIOS to see if that corrects the issue with the freezing. I'll let you know
<Shadoze> Anyone having a menu problem with the kickoff application launcher
<ign0ramus> Whiz2_, cool
<Shadoze> For example i will right click it and go to menu edit, move some things around to different categories but they simple will not save when i refresh the menu
<draik> ign0ramus: Whoosp
<draik> whoops, even
<ign0ramus> haha
<Shadoze> Instead they will fill up categories i've moved it to with junk, say i had an applicatiojn called test and i moved it into a folder and then saved. It would remain where it was before as well as creating an entry for itself where i move it to under kedit
<Shadoze> *menu edit
<ign0ramus> draik, i gotta run... find me on irc or IM.  Off for drinks.  Good luck, man.
<Whiz2_> ign0ramus: any way i can run a general test using Konsole to determine if anything else was interrupted or broken during install?
<Whiz2_> ok nvm
<Whiz2_> anyone else know the answer to that question?
<Shadoze> What, to test if any packages are broken?
<Whiz2_> to test whether the installation of kubuntu in general is broken anywhere
<henux> how do i disable the sound which get played at system login and logout?
<Shadoze> This may possibly be of use
<Shadoze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078365
<Shadoze> @ whiz that is
<Shadoze> henux, hold up
<henux> yes?
<spawn57> hi folks, can you tell me what repo I have to use to get kde4.3?
<Whiz2_> Shadoze: I ran the dpkg --configure -a fix and it repaired dpkg. the rest of that doesn't seem helpful because it deals specifically with the error reporting package which i don't appear to be having issues with
<Whiz2_> dpkg was interrupted during install. the idea is to see if anything else was interrupted or broken during install. for the most part, I don't see where it has ben, but i want to be sure
<Shadoze> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu/   << Is the repository you will find kde 4.3 in
<Shadoze> Be careful though
<henux> how do i disable the sound which get played at system login and logout?
<draik> What is the proper closing for a bash script?
<Shadoze> Henux you used to be able to stop is by going to System Setting > Sound and then unticking the play sound box
<Shadoze> But i don't think it;s there anymore
<henux> there's no Sound in System Settings
<henux> oh heck, this is terrible
<Shadoze> @ Whinz2_ i'm not entirelly sure beyond there, i can have a look in a while though
<Shadoze> @ henux i don't think my sound plays so i must have done something to it i'll haveto find up what i did
<Whiz2_> henux: give me amoment and i will see if i can find it for you
<henux> thanks, i would appreciate it
<Shadoze> Ill quickly test my sound
<Whiz2_> found it
<Whiz2_> henux: in system settings click on notifications
<henux> and?
<Whiz2_> for the drop down box next to "Event source" choose KDE System notifications
<Whiz2_> make changes as you see fit from there
<henux> thanks
<Whiz2_> yw
<Shadoze> Did you manage to turn it off?
<henux> yes
<henux> i have a multitude of other problems also
<Whiz2_> yeah i gave instructions lol
<Shadoze> Awesome, may i ask how?
<henux> this is my first time using kde since 1999
<Shadoze> Mine dosn't make a sound either ;)
<Shadoze> Theres been a huge number of changes since then henux
<Whiz2_> Shadoze: system settings, notifications "Event Source" is KDE System Notifications
<Whiz2_> what other problems are you having henux?
<henux> many
<henux> let me tell you few
<Whiz2_> i'm new to this version of kubuntu... last one i used was 8.10
<Whiz2_> please give an example or we can't help
<henux> was it better?
<henux> 8.10?
<Whiz2_> i'd say this is far better
<Shadoze> no
<henux> how was it better?
<Shadoze> Kde 4 & 4.1 had a few anoying bugs
<Whiz2_> 9.04 is better than 8.10
<henux> oh okay
<Shadoze> Thankfully kde 4.2 is alot more polished
<henux> and this kde with kubuntu 9.04 is which?
<Shadoze> I think it ships with kde 4.2.2
<henux> okay cool
<henux> here is one:
<Whiz2_> my KDE version is 4.2.2
<henux> kwallet pops up at every login as it wants to have my password for the wireless access, is there a way to have it automatically authorize the wlan0?
<Shadoze> I'm using kde 4.2.3
<Whiz2_> i'm still working on a way to disable KDE wallet
<henux> ideally i would like to way the wlan0 to connect at login without any troubles from me
<henux> here's another:
<Shadoze> I believe there is henux
<Shadoze> open kwallet
<henux> k
<henux> done
<Shadoze> then go to settings > configure kwallet
<Shadoze> *wallet even
<henux> done
<Shadoze> do you see any appklication related to networkmanager?
<Whiz2_> from there click settings and choose configure wallet
<henux> in Access Control? i believe not, there are kdewallet > KDE Daemon and kwalletmanager
<Whiz2_> uncheck the box that says "Enable the KDE Wallet subsystem" click ok
<Whiz2_> you may get an error, but it shouldn't prompt you again
<Whiz2_> i could be wrong tho
<Shadoze> Disabling annoying kwallet in KDE4:
<Shadoze> System Settings >> Choose Advance
<Shadoze> Then choose kwallet and uncheck "Enable kwallet system" and also in access control uncheck "prompt kwallet"
<henux> done
<Whiz2_> yes that too
<Whiz2_> now click ok
<Whiz2_> then close the smaller window
<henux> does the network manager still automatically login to my wlan now?
<Shadoze> Test it
<henux> lets do that brbr
<Whiz2_> then right click the KDE wallet on the application bar and choose quit
<henux> brb*
<Shadoze> *fingers crossed* it does
<Shadoze> I reckon
<Whiz2_> my freezing issue appearrs to be repaired by enabling AGP fast write in the BIOS for my card
<Shadoze> by kde 4.5, it will be as polished as 3.5 was
<Whiz2_> i never saw 3.5
<Whiz2_> or maybe i did and don't remember lol
<Shadoze> As there had been so many releases in the £.* series by 3.5 (last one) it was as solid and stable as anything
<Shadoze> *3
<Shadoze> aND YOU'VE PROBABLY USED 3.5
<Whiz2_> this version seems pretty stable to me
<Shadoze> *caps
<Shadoze> It will get even better and stable over time
<Whiz2_> i was at one point using a dapper drake release of the OS
<Shadoze> I've been running the 4.2 series for about a month now
<Shadoze> No major issues
<Whiz2_> i had HUGE install issues with Kubuntu 8.10
<Whiz2_> something about ata drivers, or IDE not working so it wouldn't even access the CD
<Shadoze> part from my bootscreen is messed up completely
<Shadoze> But that was my fault ;)
<Whiz2_> had to get it installed the painful way...
<Shadoze> =[
<Shadoze> Whiz2 can you check something for me?
<Whiz2_> can try
<Shadoze> right click the kickoff menu
<Shadoze> Then click menu edit
<Shadoze> Try dragging ANYTHING into another folder
<Shadoze> for me it refuses to save the settings
<Shadoze> Which means i cannot reorganise my menu
<Whiz2_> it drags, but I don't see a way to apply
<Shadoze> "Save" in the top left corner
<Whiz2_> hold... let me see
<Shadoze> k
<Whiz2_> worked fine for me
<Whiz2_> BTW this is my first time using linux since sometime last year
<Whiz2_> and this interface and setup is FAR more worth using
<Whiz2_> i hate the command line interfaces
<Shadoze> You lucky person
<Shadoze> It dosn't work for me
<Shadoze> I cant reogarnise my menu :(
<Whiz2_> they need to make it so everything can be done from the GUI instead of the command line, but still have the command line for emergencies
<Shadoze> i genrally prefer installing my packages via command line
<Shadoze> such as sudo apt-get install mypackage
<Whiz2_> i'm a pro at that, but it was always annoying
<Whiz2_> the command line assumes you know everything about linux
<Whiz2_> the GUI doesn't
<Whiz2_> lol
<Shadoze> thats what the manpages are for
<Shadoze> open konsole
<Shadoze> Type man sudo
<Shadoze> You'll see what i mean
<Whiz2_> hours and hours of reading... and I still never figured out how to do the things I needed to do... had to have someone login to my computer from somewhere else to fix it
<Whiz2_> including man pages
<Shadoze> :) the menu problem is the only thing annoying me
<Whiz2_> i'm an old DOS addict
<Whiz2_> but this command line interfaceis complex
<Shadoze> Yeah, but it really is worth learning
<Whiz2_> would take me most of my life to learn it lol
<Whiz2_> the previous versions relied too heavily on it
<Whiz2_> i never used it before a few yrs ago because it was all command line based
<Whiz2_> when i heard the added GUI to it, i jumped on it, but was still dissapointed
<Shadoze> Shit
<Shadoze> just tried to organise my menu
<Shadoze> Via the cut and paste method
<Whiz2_> lol
<Shadoze> when i exited the menu editor, kmenueditor crashed and took my menu with it
<Whiz2_> oops
<Shadoze> SO now the items i wanted to move around are gone
<Whiz2_> i do have one interesting issue with my thernet
<Whiz2_> ethernet
<Shadoze> whats that>
<Whiz2_> i'm running side-by-side install with XP pro (Primary OS) and my router has it set to static IP by mac address...
<Whiz2_> so linux has the same IP address, but wheni go to my network management, it doesn't show any connections... tho the icon by the clock says 192.168.1.98
<Shadoze> Oooh =/
<Whiz2_> so i can't edit any of the network setting lol
<Shadoze> I only have Win Xp on my computer for one depressing reason
<Whiz2_> prolly have to switch that feature off
<Shadoze> Microsoft Access :(
<Whiz2_> i'm going to be setting up a server before too long for kubuntu
<Whiz2_> will be a web server
<Whiz2_> sadly i will have to learn how to do all that all over again
<Shadoze> If your using xammp it aint too hard
<Whiz2_> cuz i don't want the HTTP server to point to anywhere on the root drive
<Shadoze> Te apache site is filled with information on that :)
<Whiz2_> and me likes the remote desktop feature... removes the need for VNC
<Shadoze> ive neverused the remote desktop feature
<Shadoze> Non of my friends use kde, they all use gnome >.<
<Whiz2_> i use it on all my windows platforms to access them from my laptop because I'm disabled
<Whiz2_> i never liked gnome
<Shadoze> GNome tries to be too simple
<Whiz2_> KDE is more like windows which I like
<Shadoze> mmm
<Shadoze> Windows vista is the oprating system i could not stand
<Shadoze> I really hated it with a passion
<Whiz2_> only 2 things I liked about windows Vista
<Shadoze> The shutdown and logoff feature?
<Shadoze> =-]
<Whiz2_> User Account Control (I'm a security freak) and the windows Aero glass interface
<Shadoze> I hated the user access control, i sae the point in it but i felt it was to intrusive
<Shadoze> I don't like being asked for permission to continue, even when i want to do something as simple as breathing ;)
<Whiz2_> write protects program files, and windows dirs unless ou give admin privikages
<Shadoze> They have that on Windows Zp
<Shadoze> *xp
<Shadoze> it's called sandboxie ;)
<Whiz2_> no 3rd party software :p
<Shadoze> :P i tried windows 7
<Shadoze> did not like it
<Whiz2_> i haven't
<Shadoze> Reminded me of the vista experience i had
<Whiz2_> 7 is vista with extras
<Shadoze> I get quite a few microsoft betas as i have a msdna subscription
<Shadoze> Meaning i can download win xp, vista, 7, and tons of other software for them for free, leagally
<Whiz2_> i beta tested vista when it was longhorn beta
<Whiz2_> i have vista on this laptop
<Shadoze> I only have it because it came with my college course ;)
<Shadoze> Vista was hugely advertised on it's direct x 10
<Whiz2_> DX 9.0c is the same thing for XP
<Whiz2_> i did the research
<Shadoze> 95% of the games have directx 9 capability
<Whiz2_> yup
<Whiz2_> and a lot are only for windows
<Shadoze> Well
<Shadoze> i got left 4 dead working semi perfectly on Kubuntu ;)
<Whiz2_> lol
<Whiz2_> never played it or even heard of it
<Shadoze> Its a steam game
<Shadoze> It's going to be great though
<Shadoze> in three weeks time
<Shadoze> i can give access the finger
<Shadoze> and ditch xp
<binMonkey> hi guys.  i'm gong to upgrade to jaunty.  does jaunty support the bcm4318 wireless cards?
<Whiz2_> ok... helpe me out here
<Whiz2_> wanna make XP my default boot OS.... how do i do that?
<Shadoze> @ binmonkey
<Shadoze> read this
<Shadoze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139412
<Shadoze> @ whiz2_ sec
<binMonkey> Shadoze: thanks.
<Shadoze> It appears they do, but you may have some problems at first
<Shadoze> @ whiz2 what option is win xp on grub
<Shadoze> Kubuntu is first
<winterelf> hi
<Shadoze> Kubuntu safe mode is second i guess
<Shadoze> win xp third?
<Shadoze> this is VERY important
<Whiz2_> let me reboot and I'll tell you (this is on the laptop so i won't drop here)
<Shadoze> that you get this right
<Shadoze> ok
<winterelf> anyone knows how to get compiz to work under kubuntu 9.04?
<Whiz2_> i know it is lol
<binMonkey> does anyone have experience using the b43 module drivers?
<Whiz2_> that's why I'm rebooting :p
<Whiz2_> Kubuntu
<Shadoze> hehe :P
<Whiz2_> Kubuntu (Recovery Mode)
<Whiz2_> Kubuntu memtest
<Whiz2_> Other Operating systems:
<Shadoze> @ win, sec
<Shadoze> so four then?
<Whiz2_> XP (In that exact order)
<winterelf> any1?
<Shadoze> winterelf
<Shadoze> go to
<Shadoze> system settings->Desktop->enable desktop effects
<Whiz2_> ummm...
<Shadoze> make sure it's ticked ;)
<Shadoze> it is four ;)
<Whiz2_> really not sure... it is 4 if other operating systems is not considered 4... i can highlight other tho
<winterelf> i don't have "system settings"
<winterelf> it's kubuntu 9.04
<winterelf> system settings is under ubuntu
<Whiz2_> winter are you using the KDE desktop?
<yao_ziyuan> are there kde 4.3 beta packages for jaunty? i know they're for karmic, but i fear to upgrade to karmic as i would receive endless updates for the next 6 months
<winterelf> Whiz2: what do u mean?
<Shadoze> whiz do
<Shadoze> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup
<Whiz2_> ok hold on let me boot in
<Shadoze> that will backup your grub boot list incase something end in tradgedy
<Shadoze> @ winterelf you do have system setting
<Shadoze> open kmenu, it's at the top
<Whiz2_> Click on the KMenu (K button at the bottom right where the windows startmenu would be) look for "Computer" at the bottom right, then click on system settings
<winterelf> my menu is wierd... when u press something it gives u a sub menue, and u can go back to the old menu...
<Shadoze> @ yao, i think its in the karmic repository only, could be wrong though
<winterelf> i installed a wierd kubuntu graphic op
<winterelf> os
<Shadoze> more details please?
<Whiz2_> winter: try this... Click on the K menu, click on "Computer" then see if system settings is listed at the top
<Shadoze> if your on classic menu right click kmenu and click kickoff
<winterelf> it's not... i will explain...
<Shadoze> ty
<Whiz2_> see Shadoze? i'm learning fast lol
<winterelf> remmember kubuntu 7.01? it looks soft blue and the kmenu is like in windows....
<Shadoze> @whiz so am i :P
<winterelf> well it's not like this in the kubuntu 9.04 i installed
<Shadoze> thats because
<Shadoze> Kubuntu 7.10 used kde 3
<Shadoze> Kubuntu 9.10 uses kde 4.2
<Whiz2_> i remember 7.10
<winterelf> the one i installed looks like kubuntu 8.04 remix
<winterelf> and it sux
<Whiz2_> hated it
<Whiz2_> ok you need to download the release of Kubuntu 9.04
<Shadoze> winterelf
<Whiz2_> the release should come with KDE 4.2.2
<Shadoze> do you want kde 3.5 instead?
<winterelf> i think so... if u mean by that , that the graphic should be like old times then yes
<Shadoze> Yes
<Shadoze> take a look at
<Shadoze> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Shadoze> is this what you want?
<Whiz2_> Shadoze: my menu.lst has been cp'd successfully
<Shadoze> awesome
<Shadoze> type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<winterelf> yes!! this is the one i ment!
<Shadoze> Download away winterelf ;)
<Shadoze> you can install kde 3.5 alongside 4, but you only want 3.5 if im right?
<Shadoze> And apparantly  removing 4 after installing 3.5 can break things
<winterelf> yes
<Shadoze> Wicked dowload and install that ;)
<winterelf> y should i use 4? to much resorses and a lot of bugs
<Whiz2_> that brought up a manpage for menu.lst
<Shadoze> that's not the manpage ;)
<Shadoze> Thats the code inside it
<Whiz2_> looks like one lol
<Shadoze> whiz2
<Shadoze> find
<Shadoze> default 0
<winterelf> thanks people :)
<Shadoze> Hope you enjoy your new jaunty ;)
<Shadoze> Pop back here if you go mad with it =-[
<Shadoze> Oh before you go
<Shadoze> Some uses who use Nvidia cards driving multi-monitor Xinerama setups may experience a bug causing multiple mouse pointers to appear. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/357901.
<Shadoze> KNetworkManager is as buggy as ever. nm-applet (from package network-manager-gnome) is recommended, but not installed by default.
<Shadoze> take these into account
<Whiz2_> give me the URL for the pastbin and I will paste the contentsso you can help me out
<winterelf> heh i will
<winterelf> laters
<Shadoze> Wicked, enjoy
<Shadoze> sec
<Shadoze> http://pastebin.com/
<Shadoze> Is that what you meant?
<Whiz2_> yes
<Shadoze> Wicked, by the way
<Whiz2_> need to open this file in a word processor.. something like notepad?
<Shadoze> if you dont want to use nano and love kate
<Whiz2_> knotes?
<Whiz2_> lol
<Shadoze> sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shadoze> will bring it up in shiny kate
<Whiz2_> ty
<Shadoze> ;) Sounded likei was reading your mind for a sec then
<Shadoze> just occured to me lol
<Shadoze> Sorry for the typos, it's 3:08am =-[
<Whiz2_> wow... i won't be running kate via command line again
<Shadoze> Yes there are a few things it spits out, but it should still open in kate
<Whiz2_> it did
<Shadoze> If it opened fine, i wouldent worry about the spitages
<Whiz2_> http://pastebin.com/m6c39dc74
<Whiz2_> should be it
<Whiz2_> *checks* and it is the right one hehe
<Shadoze> Ok, ill get it to auto boot xp
<Shadoze> btw, you can rename the titles "such as Kubuntu 9.04 and win xp) to other things ;)
<Whiz2_> right i know
<Whiz2_> leave everything else the same just change the default... i still want the same timeout, and choices etc
<Shadoze> http://pastebin.com/d4ce23e71
<Whiz2_> is all screwed up
<Shadoze> ?
<Whiz2_> is all double spaced lol
<Shadoze> oh shit your correct
<Whiz2_> lol
<Shadoze> sec
<Whiz2_> kk
<Whiz2_> don't worry about it... i'll just see what you changed the default to
<Shadoze> 4
<Whiz2_> left everything else the same?
<Shadoze> yes
<Whiz2_> okies
<Shadoze> *hopefully it should auto vboot xp now after 10 seconds*
<Shadoze> *if not, i'm in trouble ;) *
<Whiz2_> if not, then i still have 10 secs to figure it out lol
<Shadoze> & we made a backup file
<Shadoze> im 99% sure this will work fine though
<Whiz2_> rebooting to check
<Shadoze> okies
<Whiz2_> o.O
<Whiz2_> i chose to restart, but the system isn't dong anything
<Whiz2_> blanked the screen except for the mouse (which I can move0 and the ketys are still functional
<Whiz2_> keys*
<Shadoze> Try reastarting again
<Shadoze> 4 was defiantly xp
<Whiz2_> this was during shutdown
<Whiz2_> not boot lol
<Shadoze> oh, you almost gave me a heart attack :(
<Shadoze> 1 is kubuntu 9.04
<Shadoze> 2 is safe mode
<Whiz2_> what is the command line command to reboot? sudo shutdown -r now
<Whiz2_> right?
<Shadoze> 3 is "believe it or not" the other operating systems piece of text
<Shadoze> 4) is win xp
<Shadoze> yes
<Shadoze> i believe so
<Whiz2_> yup
<Whiz2_> lol
<Whiz2_> now lets see what it defaults to
<Shadoze> =P waits on boot
<Shadoze> * waits for angry mob * :(
 * Whiz2_ cheers
<Whiz2_> you did it
<Shadoze> boot it first
<Shadoze> i want to make sure.. :P
<Whiz2_> *waits to see if fast writeis compatible with my vid card in XP*
<Whiz2_> i did
<Shadoze> =]
<Whiz2_> it defaulted after 10 secs to XP
<Shadoze> at least know you know how to change the bootorder yourself ;)
<Whiz2_> i'll likely forget again later... i used toknow before too
<Shadoze> ;) my bootsplash is messed
<Shadoze> i need to fix that one day
<Shadoze> only half of it shows
<Whiz2_> what did you do to it?
<Whiz2_> no time like the present lol
<Shadoze> tried to change it
<Shadoze> and accidently set it to the wrong resolution
<Whiz2_> i successfully changed mine through the GUI
<Shadoze> this is the bootsplash not login screen right?
<Whiz2_> oh you mean the kubuntu name with the lil blue progress bar?
<Whiz2_> seen during boot and shutdown
<Whiz2_> if yes, then my answer isno lol
<Shadoze> yeah that lol
<Shadoze> mine looks like its in safe graphics mode in win xp
<Shadoze> and is abnormally huge ;)
<Whiz2_> ewwwwwwwww
<Whiz2_> 640x480x8 lol
<Shadoze> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Air+Usplash?content=105100
<Shadoze> thats the one
<Shadoze> awesome looking but not in 8bit :(
<Whiz2_> you didn't choose the one compatible with all resolutions did you? lol
<Shadoze> Indeed i did
<Shadoze> Actually i lie
<draik> Can someone recommend a good book for learning how to write bash scripts?
<Shadoze> i did the right one first
<Shadoze> 1024 x 768
<Shadoze> then for some reason i did all of them
<Shadoze> i dont know why i did it
<Whiz2_> it doesn't give you the fail message?
<Whiz2_> it's a pretty background tho... reminds me of the login screen lol
<Shadoze> @ draik, yes
<Shadoze> http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Programming/Introduction_to_bash_Shell_Scripting.html
<Shadoze> @ whinzyeah i know i need to fix it at some point
<Whiz2_> ok the people at ATI support lied to me!
<Shadoze> how so?
<Whiz2_> said fast write needed to be disabled for my card to work properly under windows.... freakin thing works better with it enabled
<Whiz2_> and fixes my kubuntu freezing issues
<Shadoze> Heh i rang up aol support the otehr day asking why there service was down
<Shadoze> they said, goto start
<Shadoze> i said i dont have a start
<Whiz2_> "Cuz we suck?"
<Whiz2_> lol
<Whiz2_> HAHA
<Whiz2_> i have a K
<Whiz2_> lol
<Shadoze> they said "oh" we cannot help you then, goodbye
<Whiz2_> o.O
<Shadoze> turns out they were changing something in my area thats why it was down
<Whiz2_> AOL is not compatible with linux?
<Shadoze> aol browser, i dont think so, aol as isp , of course
<Shadoze> the aol browser uses internet explorer as its internet engine
<Shadoze> eww eww eww
<Whiz2_> they were prolly gonna send you to the AOL application
<draik> Shadoze: Thanks. That's quite helpful. Very much appreciated.
<rgarcia> Hi guys....please dow anybody know if is that possible to run windows and linux at the same time....
<rgarcia> ?
<Shadoze> Not a problem, hope you write some groovy apps now ;)
<Shadoze> yes it is
<Shadoze> www.virtualbox.com
<Shadoze> sorry
<Shadoze> .org
<Shadoze> and yeah they probably were winz lol
<Shadoze> *whiz even
<rgarcia> Shadoze: ok, thanks....this virtualbox is kind of vmware of mac
<rgarcia> ?
<Shadoze> Yes
<Shadoze> You cna also get vmware for Linux
<Shadoze> but it costs a fair amount
<rgarcia> i have to pay for it?
<Shadoze> Virtualbox is free and open source
<Shadoze> vmware, i THINK so
<rgarcia> le me see it
<rgarcia> but virtualbox is it good as well?
<Shadoze> yes it is
<Shadoze> http://i41.tinypic.com/wr1b3p.jpg
<Shadoze> that was me running it the other day
<rgarcia> nice....for me it's ok...it's not difficult to use it, is it?
<Whiz2_> ok i'm out. thanks for all the help. made my day :)
<Shadoze> No it's really easy to use if yu have problems just bop back here
<Shadoze> or look at there documentation, which is as easy as it gets
<rgarcia> ok...i'll see it....i've downloaded it and now i'm gonna install
<Shadoze> Anyway, id best head of to bed, gnight garcia and all
<Shadoze> I would help you just its creeping up to 4am
<Shadoze> so i might mislead you
<rgarcia> lol...that's ok...
<rgarcia> i had problems on installation...
<Shadoze> try installing it via kpackagekit
<Shadoze> I have to go, if all else fails look on google speciafically for there site, where it has alot of documentation and faq's
<rgarcia> yes....via kpackagekit....and there's a problem....
<rgarcia> ok... Shadoze no problem...thanks a lot...
<Shadoze> No problem, cya :)
<rgarcia> cya,...good night
<rgarcia> does anybody know if there's virtualbox or vmware on linux repository:
<rgarcia> ?
<anderson> hello
<anderson> i need help
<Gamarok__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anderson> i need view the NFS shares on kubuntu
<anderson> same as network on windows
<Gamarok__>    anderson: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<justin_> so can someone explain to me why my kubuntu program went to a text format instead of my desktop
<rgarcia> can anyone help me how to install vmware or virtualbox?
<Gamarok__> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rgarcia> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Gamarok__> ragarcia: to install virtualbox give the following command sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<rgarcia> Gamarok__: only this?
<rgarcia> i'm trying to download it from website, but does not work
<Gamarok__> well if you are using the website you can obtain a deb file from there which is pretty easy to install
<rgarcia> yes, but on installation appear an error
<Gamarok__> what error do you get
<rgarcia> it doesn't say...but no problem....i got virtualbox as you told me..
<rgarcia> now how do I run windows?
<rgarcia> no bootable medium found...
<CPrgmSwR2> Has anyone tried the 9.10 alpha 1 yet
<rgarcia> does anybody know here how do run windows with virtualbox?
<rgarcia> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rgarcia> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<devilfish> algen vive¿
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> where is everyone
<darrellridlon> Helo
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<CPrgmSwR2> Is anyone using karmic
<genii> CPrgmSwR2: Karmic questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Guest31841> Messed up application accossiation somehow and now .i386 wont launch. Is there some way to revert back to factory settings or select the correct one?
<perseid> How do I get web links from, say, Quassel to open in Firefox instead of Konqeror?
<perseid> Never mind. Got it. :)
<mark___> do not install KDE 4.3?
<perseid> Hmm. This has been bothering me for a while. The display settings are set to 1600x1200, desktop effects on. When I log in, though, it logs me in at 2048x1536, effects on. When I go to System Settings/Display it fixes the resolution by itself. I don't have to select it. But then I have to turn desktop effects off and back on. Any ieas?
<tron2000> hey everyone
<tron2000> has anyone got a softreset failed warning while loading kubuntu 9.04
<gag> guys heres the thing i just installed 9.04 and it does not have knetworkmanager and i am not able to connect to internet via the nm applet i use a mobile broadband that due to some wierd reason isn't working i have booted into a copy of ubuntu live usb can anyone help me
<gag> i mean what packages can i donload from the ubuntu synaptic and transfer it to 9.04
<gag> guys ?
<alakhia> knetworkmanager?
<alakhia> if you installed kubuntu-desktop, that should be part of your install
<gag> no man i installed kubuntu 9.04 the distro and its not in there
<alakhia> if you want, i can give you a list of network-manager related packages
<gag> that would be great
<alakhia> are you going to manually resolve the dependencies?
<gag> yup
<alakhia> try: http://pastebin.com/d2226894d
<alakhia> i simply did: dpkg -l | grep network
<alakhia> you might not need everything because I used to have regular ubuntu
<alakhia> and I installed kubuntu-desktop on top of that
<gag> oh thanks man
<Guest31841> Messed up application accossiation somehow and now .i386 executable wont launch. Is there some way to revert back to factory settings or select the correct one?
<alakhia> was it launching it via wine?
<jagadeesh> how do I disable awn manager? its starting up with kde
<Guest31841> not in wine
<Barridus> is there any way to shrink quicklaunch?
<alakhia> so you are trying to run a regular app from kwin?
<Guest31841> ahh, that might be it. will try
<Guest31841> kwin in /usr/bin?
<alakhia> if it is a regular exec binary, you might want to make sure it is executable
<Guest31841> that didnt work
<alakhia> what exactly are you trying to launch?
<Guest31841> ioUrbanTerror.i386 - was working fine a few hours ago
<alakhia> do you have access to a konsole?
<alakhia> if so, run:  file ioUrbanTerror.i386
<Guest31841> yea, got a command?
<alakhia> what does that say?
<Guest31841> permission denied. weird. should have access
<alakhia> type ls -l Urban ... .
<tron2000> anyone here using bitchx
<alakhia> you might need to chmod it
<Guest31841> -rwxr-xr-x 1 nick nick 1627558 2008-11-04 15:35 ioUrbanTerror.i386
<alakhia> that seems fine ... you have permission to read and exec
<perseid> My display settings are set to 1600x1200, desktop effects on. When I log in, though, it logs me in at 2048x1536, effects on. When I go to System Settings/Display it fixes the resolution by itself. I don't have to select it. But then I have to turn desktop effects off and back on. Any ideas?
<Guest31841> doubleclicking it just brings up the "open with"
<jagadeesh> can someone tell me how do i disable awn in kde4.2?
<Guest31841> any idea what that default app is?
<Barridus> if i wanted to clear out kde's keyring or wallet or whatever, how would i do that please?
<alakhia> try: head Urban*
<Guest31841> can see all the text
<alakhia> what is the first line?
<Guest31841> ......... d/lib/ld-linux.so.2GNU�
<tron2000> has anyone got a softreset failed warning while loading kubuntu 9.04...
<alakhia> hmmm, so what you have an app itself, not a document that must be opened by something else
<alakhia> if you try to run it from konsole, do you get any error msgs?
<Guest31841> can you check your file association for x-executable. I have nothing for it. From konsole I get access denied
<alakhia> running from konsole doesn't need file association
<alakhia> you are doing it
<alakhia> can you type: file Urb*
<alakhia> that should tell you what kind of file you have
<Guest31841> ioUrbanTerror.i386: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, not stripped
<alakhia> great ... it is an application
<alakhia> so, now type: ./Urban*
<Guest31841> still denied
<alakhia> what is the exact message?
<Guest31841> bash: ./ioUrbanTerror.i386: Permission denied
<little> Barridus: Aare you still there?
<alakhia> is your userid nick?
<Guest31841> yep
<alakhia> indulge me and run: chmod a+x Urban*
<Guest31841> same thing. denied
<alakhia> er, i mean: chmod a+x ioUrban*
<tron2000> anyone on here using bitchx as their client
<Guest31841> yep did that
<alakhia> that is strange ... i'm not sure why you can't access a file that you own
<Guest31841> same here.... I can access any other files on the drive. Just cant run that i386
<alakhia> hmmm, is it possible that you mounted the drive using noexec flag?
<Guest31841> hmmm
<Guest31841> will check
<alakhia> do: grep noexec /proc/mounts
<Barridus> is it possible to reset permissions?  (those popup password prompts that i previously told to remember the permission forever)
<alakhia> Barridus: which popup was this?
<Guest31841> it does have the noexec flag. weird... shouldnt use mountmanager prog :/
<Barridus> alakhia you know, the prompts for passwords when you make a system change
<Barridus> there's radio buttons that say "remember this permission foreveR" or something. i want to reset/clear that
<little> barridus: If you open kwallet by typing kwalletmanager in a terminal window, then you can go into the configuration menu and change the settings.
<alakhia> ok, mystery solved ... if you copy that file somewhere else, chmod it, then it will work
<alakhia> or just remount with noexec off
<Guest31841> thanks alakhia. super help
<Guest31841> works
<alakhia> cool
<pondus_> hej
<Barridus> little, i'm not sure if that's what i'm looking to do
<Barridus> i could have sworn i used to get popups for passwords when adding removing packages in kpackagekit, etc
<Barridus> i don't see anything in kwalletmanager for that
<alakhia> Barridus: try looking at: ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc
<alakhia> in case you are brave enough to modify it directly and remove things from "Auto Allow" section
<little> Usually if a program asks if you'd like it to remember a password, it kicks in the kwallet automatically. Have you tried going into kpackagekit and having it remember a password?
<Barridus> alakhia, hmmm i assume i want to remove things from [Auto Allow]
<Barridus> little, yes i believe i did that.  want to remove it :)
<alakhia> Barridus: be careful .. and make a backup in case things go bad
<Barridus> yeah, always ;)
<alakhia> also i'm not sure how you can tell kwallet to read the new file ... you might need to log out and back in perhaps?
<Barridus> probably
<little> Barridus: Ah, that should be possible under the configuration menu, isn't it?
<Barridus> i don't see anything in kwalletmanager for kpackagekit specifically
<little> Barridus: Did you look in the Access Control tab and expand the listing?
<Barridus> mostly just networking related things (KRDC, Kopete, Network Manager, twitter, etc)
<Barridus> tab?
<Barridus> tab in what, little?  i see none in kwalletmanager
<little> Barridus: In my kwalletmanager if I go into the Settings menu and then choose Configure Kwallet, there is an Access Control tab with a listing of the programs that use Kwallet.
<Barridus> ahhh, ok
<Barridus> KDE Control Module?
<little> Barridus: That I'm not sure of. In that tab I have kdewallet with a plus next to it. If I click the plus, I get a listing of the programs that use the wallet. Is that where KDE Control Module is?
<Barridus> KDE Daemon perhaps?
<Barridus> yes
<little> Barridus: Someone in the #ubuntu-devel channel might know.
<Barridus> hmmm
<little> Barridus: I suppose it wouldn't do any harm to remove any entry in the wallet, because it would simply prompt you to add it again if anything needs a password and hasn't got it. (:
<Barridus> yeah i suppose
<Barridus> heh
 * little likes to occasionally get yelled at by her computer. (:
<Barridus> hmm, no effect.  lemme log out and back in
<little> Barridus: Okay, crossing fingers.
<little> Barridus: How is it going?
<pawel> hey guys i managed to run skype under pulseaudio in kubuntu but i have huge trouble with another application that isnt PA compatible. do u know any solution that might help? is there a alsa wrapper that would "fool" the app?
<little> No idea, sorry!
<rysh> Hi, anybody using kde4.3-beta1 on jaunty??
<rysh> Seems the plasma-widget "system Monitor - network settings" can not find any network interface ...
<rysh> anyone who also found this ? ... and maybe have a solution?
<vadi01> hi guys. i need to ask how the new kubuntu 9.0.3 is with kde? i ask cause the previos release honestly was terrible
<vadi01> and i had to shift my os
<vadi01> is rock solid?
<vadi01> cause am thinking of downloading and installing it
<Num83rGuy> I have the same problem with the net mon.
<Num83rGuy> It'll get fixed.
<vadi01> Num83rGuy: you refering to my question?
<Pondus2> hi...dos anyone know about xbins
<vadi01> net mon is buggy from kde itself
<Num83rGuy> Nah, it was rysh I was refering to. :)
<perseid> Problems with the net mon? As in network access going away randomly?
<rysh> Num83rGuy: aha, thanks for replying ... so it seems i am not the only one with this problem
<vadi01> Num83rGuy: ok. anyway it seems that kubuntu developers also have a prob with net mon
<vadi01> Num83rGuy: is gnomenetwork monitor recommended to be used meanwhile?
<vadi01> rysh: what happens?
<Num83rGuy> No it doesn't go away randomly just the net mon plasmoid can't find the net interface to monitor.
<rysh> I know kde4.3 is BETA and for me it is not a real problem ... just wanted to know if there was a solution available ...
<rysh> i am using kde 4.3 beta1 .... and the plasma widget "System Monitor - Network Settings" is not seeing any interface
<vadi01> well in fedora-kde its the same prob.
<Num83rGuy> Yup thats life in beta.
<vadi01> so the developers are using gnome network monitor instead. is this possible in kubuntu?
<rysh> Num83rGuy: :-) ... doesn't matter ... kde4.3 beta1 still looks nice ... even without this plsma-widget
<vadi01> and it sure does not look like there will be a solution anytime soon as in this month
<perseid> I installed wicd for networking.
<Num83rGuy> The network manager in kde works great it's the little in-out graph that doesn't work in 4.3 beta.
<vadi01> rysh: hmmmm kde 4.3.... how buggy have you found it to be?
<rysh> Well first it ddi not really install smoothly ... many errors that it wanted to overwrite files from other packages
<rysh> so i used a lot of dpkg --force overwrite /var/xxx/xxxx.deb commands
<Num83rGuy> I would say that 75% of what I use works great. Plasma still crashes every so often but i have not lost any data,.. yet....
<Num83rGuy> I just used gnomes "partial upgrade" dialog.
<rysh> same here ... plasma crashes once in a while ... gwwnview still not usable ... segmentation faults right after wanting to open an image
<vadi01> now plasma crashing can be a prob
<Num83rGuy> Yup but never use it any way.
<Num83rGuy> gwenview that is.
<rysh> anyway ... i use kubuntu now mainly for testing ... and it not really matter for me if something crashes ...
<rysh> when alpha3 of 9.10 is out i will install that
<eagles0513875> anyone know why  my audio keeps dying on me
<eagles0513875> it keeps failling
 * rysh grabs crystal ball
<rysh> really eagles0513875, you have to come with more information before anybody can make a usefull remark ... was it always like that, if not what have you done to make it suddenly behave like that, which version of kubuntu, what kind of soundcard-chip ...etc etc ...
<vadi01> rysh: how is pulse audio in kubuntu? does it give any audio probs?
<rysh> vadi01: Hmmm no audio problems for me ... not even in kde4.3-beta1
<rysh> vadi01: i'm just checking in the System Settings: Seems for every audio output i have two devices ... and in every option i have pulse audio as second choice
<vadi01> yes!
<rysh> what yes?
<vadi01> rysh: actually i want to shift to kubuntu...maybe today... so need to know if there are any serios issues
<rysh> if yur hardware is not too exotic, then i think you won't experience any problems ...
<dmbkiwi> rysh: where did you get 4.3 beta 1 for jaunty?
<rysh> dmbkiwi: it's on a ppa repository ... found the news on kubuntu.org
<khaije1> rysh: how does it run?
<rysh> little buggy :-)
<rysh> but that's ok
<dmbkiwi> rysh: does it install side by side with 4.2, or over the top?
<rysh> No ... it replaces kde4.2
<khaije1> rysh: graphical glitches or actual system stability problems?
<khaije1> also i'm wondering is it up to the 3.5 standards for features yet?
<rysh> well ... plasma does crash once in a while ... but it starts up after that most times by itself ...
<khaije1> cuz so far the 4.x series has felt like a lobotomy
<rysh> khaije1: i'm not sure what feature you would like to see in kde4 ...
<eagles0513875> rysh: havent done anything to kill me audio it was working last night. i have 3 different types one digital channel which never seems to work analog which    works most of the time itill it randomly dies then pulse audio
<khaije1> mac-os style program bar for one (where the focused app uses the top strip for it's drop down menu space)
<rysh> i think folderview widget in kde4.3 is nice .... it opens a second folder preview window when hoovering over an directory icon
<rysh> khaije1: Hmmm ... i hav not seen that yet ...
<rysh> eagles0513875: not possible this problem came up after an update ? ...
<khaije1> rysh: i'm not complaining, just reminising :)
<Num83rGuy> khaije1: Install the bespin style it comes with a plasmoid that dies that if you make a panel on the top of the screen and place it there.
<khaije1> reminicing? gee spelling is hard... heheheh
<eagles0513875> rysh: dunno
<rysh> eagles0513875: same here ... i also don't know
<Num83rGuy> Mah spellin has the suk too.
<eagles0513875> it fixes itself if i restart x
<rysh> khaije1: if you like mac os x style of OS ... why not just using mac os x ?
<khaije1> Num83rGuy: bespin, never heard of it, what is it and is it available in regular jaunty?
<Num83rGuy> khaijel: I think it is but i also have a script that gets it from svn on kde look.
<khaije1> rysh: easy there, i'm a linux user, i dont prefer mac-os style of anything on mac-os, i prefer the feature that was called 'mac-os style' on linux, it matters not to me what they call it, i'd still like it if it was called yoga-frog style
<khaije1> Num83rGuy: i see, i'll check that out :)
<rysh> eagles0513875: maybe change the preferences in System Settings - Multimedia -- to use another device
<eagles0513875> thing is when i test my other 2 options neither of them work
<eagles0513875> rysh: is there a way i can restart phonon
<rysh> hmmm ... sorry i can not be of help to you eagles0513875 ...
<eagles0513875> it ok
<Num83rGuy> khaijel: Here is the script on kde look http://preview.tinyurl.com/rbwg2x I hope I don't get in trouble for posting a link.
<vadi01> eagles0513875: just uninstall pulse audio and restart kde
<eagles0513875> O_O
<vadi01> eagles0513875: and see if it helps
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> purge or just uninstall vadi01
<Num83rGuy> Time for bed.
<rysh> khaije1: i never used that top bar mac style thingy ... But if enough people want it then it will come available in kde 4 too ... sometime.
<kaddi> hello everyone :)
<eagles0513875> kaddi: :)
<khaije1> rysh: i know, as i said i'm not complaining. I always liked it because it saved screen space on the itsy-bbitsy laptops i usualy end up with :)
<vadi01> eagles0513875: use apt to remove it. and see
<rysh> i understand ... :-) ... i think kde is getting nicer and nicer, and i don't want to go back to kde3 ... kde4 is just completly different, and things will work different. I mean: do not expect every option from kde3 to have an equavilent in kde4
<eagles0513875> vadi01: it works need to see if it crashes again
<vadi01> eagles0513875: ok.
<vadi01> eagles0513875: apparently pulse has some issues with some audio cards. if you removed it it should not crash now.
<eagles0513875> funny thing i can confirm this also when i had linux on me tablet
<vadi01> eagles0513875: well i use a diff linux OS and for me the sound quality was terrible when watching movies using pulse
<eagles0513875> humm
<majkelo> hi
<majkelo> noob question, what exactly is the sudo command to install restricted extrass package?
<majkelo> i tryed sudo apt-get install restricted extrass  and nothing
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras , majkelo
<majkelo> thanks, will do that after upgrade is finished
<bazhang> may also want to check out medibuntu.org majkelo
<majkelo> ok, any help needed, im fresh with linux
<bazhang> ask away then :)
<majkelo> too bad that MS doesnt have that kinda help for its users
<majkelo> :)
<kaddi> anyone know a nice rss-feed-program for kde4? planet is telling me, that it's depreciated and won't run
<Tm_T> kaddi: Akregator ?
<Tm_T> kaddi: or, you mean for _creating_ feeds?
<kaddi> no, no, for receiving feeds
<kaddi> i'm just looking at akregator :)
<Tm_T> then Akregator
<kaddi> akregator is showing me feeds from 2004-2005 by default.. that suprised me :D
<Guest97629> somebody knows how to configurate tork?
<aftertaf> very calm this morning :)
<dqli> hi
<dqli> i want some help
<aftertaf> :) whats up?
<Serpardum> greetings and salutations
<Serpardum> I see ign0ramus not here to[day|night]
<dqli> i need software to admin my network in kubuntu
<Serpardum> admin it how?
<Serpardum> what do you wish to do to it?
<aftertaf> :)
<dqli> adminstration.control....etc
<aftertaf> of one PC?
<aftertaf> only?
<Serpardum> administation control of a network can mean differnt things to different people.
<Serpardum> can you give me a concrete example?
<dqli> no for 12 pc
<Serpardum> You just way to document it?
<Serpardum> Or find out what's on it/
<Serpardum> or port scan it
<Serpardum> or what?
<aftertaf> or manage users, file access, IP attribution?
<Serpardum> security?
<Serpardum> file access?
<Serpardum> database access?  what?
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> :)
<dqli> i need software like handy cafe in windows
<Serpardum> okay.  What does handy cafe do?
<Serpardum> let me google it
<dqli> server client
<Serpardum> Its like for a internet cafe control
<dqli> ya
<Serpardum> firewall, access, etc..
<dqli> ya
<Serpardum> okay, so lets google for "internet cafe linux" see what we get
<dqli> i will do that no thank you
<dqli> I will do that now thank you
<Serpardum> add "control" to the google list.  cyber cafe billing system for linux sounds like a possiblility
<Serpardum> try googling for "internet cafe linux control" and go through the hits
<Serpardum> no quotes
<Serpardum> google is your friend
<dqli> i now
 * Serpardum adds another notch in his google supuriority belt
<Serpardum> superiority
<aftertaf> lol
<Serpardum> funny thing is, I actually got an email, twice, from google asking me to submit a resume
<aftertaf> ?? :D
<Serpardum> I was very active in the C++ newsgroups
<Serpardum> Answering questions, etc...
<Serpardum> They were impressed with my answers I guess *shrug*
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> you contribute to stuff here? C++ wise...?
<dqli> negative
<Serpardum> Gonna start work on my own OS for fun.  Funny thing is I'm on Vista.  Want to run it in virtual machine, using Virtualbox.  But barebones suggfests using linux and bochs
<Serpardum> I contribute to questions people ask in the newsgroups.  You know, comp.lang.c++
<Serpardum> newsgroup readers?
<aftertaf> oki
<Serpardum> comp.lang.learn.c-c++
<Serpardum> etc..
<swatto> whats the command to get the address bar up on a window so you can edit it?
<swatto> the key combination
<swatto> its ok got it, ctrl+l
<Serpardum> address bar
<Serpardum> for web browser?
<swatto> sorry i explained it wrong, i meant in dolphin
<aftertaf> good to konw, one less mouse movement :)
<Serpardum> ctrl-I takes me to filter in dolphin :/
<phh> aftertaf: another one for less movements: on any webpage, press ctrl keys, under links a little box with a letter will show up, just press the corresponding key and thay hhhhhhhhhhhaooooo
<phh> Serpardum: it's a little L
<phh> not a I
<Serpardum> oh
<aftertaf> and s/ctrl/alt   i think :)
<phh> aftertaf: nop
<Serpardum> L for link I guess
<phh> it's ctrl
<phh> Serpardum: maybe... or maybe not, who knows :)
<aftertaf> ahhhhhh i see :)
<aftertaf> yeah
<Serpardum> I for fIlter??
<Serpardum> It's easier to rmemeber when they make SOME sense
<phh> aftertaf: alt is for menus, ctrl for content :)
<aftertaf> :)
<Serpardum> one thing that always ticked mje off about pico
<aftertaf> which browser? all?
<Serpardum> closing the damn thing ^^
<phh> aftertaf: only the true one
<phh> konqueror.
<aftertaf> :)
<phh> Serpardum: eXit ctrl-X ?
<phh> (iirc)
<phh> hum no
<phh> it's nano
<Serpardum> yeah, I finally usually remember that
<Serpardum> even thouugh most use Q for quit
<Serpardum> it uses X for exit
<phh> aftertaf: actually there is another one (can't remember which one) and a firefox plugin with another shortcut (ctrl is the shortest we can think of anyway.)
<phh> Serpardum: vim use x too for exit :-)
<phh> (but exit with saving, while q won't)
<Serpardum> installing bochs
<Serpardum> hum-de-dum
<aftertaf> i used :wq for years, then someone told me x and im happy :)
<phh> bochs ? what for ?
<Serpardum> vitual machine
<phh> yes i know
<phh> but it's outdated and slow comparing to qemu
<Serpardum> so I can run grub
<Serpardum> well, I have instructions for using bachs
<phh> well, for grub it should works well.
<Serpardum> I just want to get something tested and working
<phh> qemu is easier to use than bochs
<aftertaf> and virtualbox easier still ;)
<Serpardum> I have virtualbox
<Serpardum> but the thing is what I'm gong on says linux is easier cause of compielrs, etc..
<phh> aftertaf: i never succeded using a real hard drive with that one ...
<Serpardum> and I dont' want to have to compile in linux then try to get grub workign in widnows
<aftertaf> never tried... made a fake one
<Serpardum> I have virtualbox
<Serpardum> but I still need to create a bootloader
<Serpardum> which grubs is
<phh> Serpardum: with qemu you don't have to :-)
<Serpardum> what is qemu?
<aftertaf> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 14446 kB, installed size 43140 kB (Only available for amd64 arm armel hppa i386 powerpc sparc kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 ppc64 lpia)
<phh> well it's not just that.
<Serpardum> it's a virtual machine
<aftertaf> true
<Serpardum> which virtualbox is which I'm already using
<phh> it's both emulator and virtualisator (while bochs is only emulator and virtualbox only virtualisator)
<aftertaf> it splits your cpu in two, as if you have é machines booted at saime time, right ?
<aftertaf> s/é/2
<Serpardum> I'm alrady doing that, running vista and kubuntu on same machine
<phh> aftertaf: you can, but not by default i guess
<Serpardum> but I want to write my own os, so need a boot loader, which grubs is
<Serpardum> maybe grubs works with qemu, duno
<Serpardum> *sunno
<Serpardum> *dunno
<phh> it's sure it works ...
<phh> if any virtual machine can't make grub works
<winterelf> hi akk
<phh> no system will ever boot on it :)
<winterelf> all*
<winterelf> need help with compiz
<phh> !q
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about q
<winterelf> how to make the cube works
<phh> damn
<uvvtu> всем привет
<Serpardum> I can get grub to work in virtualmachine, but creating the iso and garbage is a pain in the ass in windows
<winterelf> -a
<phh> Serpardum: iso ?!?
<Serpardum> which is why I want to do it in kubuntu, so using a linux
<dqli> I need software to admin cyber cafe. this cyber use server with kubuntu expliotation systeme and other pc use windows xp expliotation systeme . so help me to get the best
<phh> you use an iso to boot grub ?
<phh> wahou .
<Serpardum> yeah, windows needs iso or boot disk
<Serpardum> windows is a pain on that
<phh> Serpardum: linux is more ...
<Serpardum> I don't even HAVE a floppy drive on this machine
<aftertaf> Serpardum: you can install a grub directly without having linux
<phh> Serpardum: just virtualize it ...
<Serpardum> according to the instructions I"m following: http://wiki.osdev.org/Bare_bones  it says fairly simple
<aftertaf> :)
<Serpardum> yes, grub is not the problem, but what grub boots from is the problem
<phh> and there is a lot of already-made grub iso/floppys/whatever
<dqli> I need software to admin cyber cafe. this cyber use server with kubuntu expliotation systeme and other pc use windows xp expliotation systeme . so help me to get the best
<phh> ergh no
<Serpardum> booting grub I've already done
<phh> grub starts from whatever you want :)
<Serpardum> but then grub wants to boot soemthing
<phh> PXE, floppy, harddrive, cdrom, ZIP
<phh> do i need to continue ? :)
<Serpardum> and that's where the pain comes in, in windows I have to create an iso
<phh> Serpardum: ...
<Serpardum> in linux I can create a virtual drive
<phh> grub can access the harddrive even if booted from an iso
<dqli> hello
<Serpardum> Yes.  I guess you don't understand the problem is creating whats to be booted from.  It's easier to create it in linux
<aftertaf> dqli: look here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<dqli> Im realy need help
<Serpardum> from what I've seen so far realy
<phh> dqli: you have to look at something like kiosk tools for linux or something like
<phh> Serpardum: oh, got it.
<Serpardum> dqli: None of the links was what you wanted?
<Serpardum> Waht are you trying to do, create an interent cafe controlled from a linux box?
<phh> Serpardum: well anyway you still don't need bochs to do that :)
<dqli> thank
<Serpardum> Well, the reason I was going with bochs was because the instructions I have use it
<Guest97629> how can i save a script in a shell?
<Serpardum> figured I'd follow the instructions, get it to boot.  then play around and try to make it easier
<Serpardum> "save a script"  a script is a text file.
<aftertaf> Guest97629: be more explicit
<winterelf> wanted to ask if kubuntu
<Serpardum> what is it you are actually tryign to do?
<yao_ziyuan> let me seduce you all to opensuse
<Serpardum> Guest97629: ?  you still here?
<aftertaf> yao_ziyuan: no point, all factions of the same freedom
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: behave!
<aftertaf> winterelf: is compiz installed on your PC?
<Serpardum> so not only do we have os wars windows/linux/mac now we got flavor wars?  give me a break.
<Guest97629> i have a shell open !/bin/sh, and experimenting with it, echo, hello world etc. its is open in the shell # "and the script", and i want to save it under /bin/sh.. but how
<Serpardum> "
<Serpardum> "and I want to save it..."  define "it"
<Serpardum> what is it you want to save?  your commans?
<Guest97629> i want t osave the scrip, from the shell.
<Serpardum> and it would probably be better to save it in hyour home directory
<aftertaf> what does the script contain?
<Serpardum> which is ~/
<Serpardum> and it might be as simple as: echo echo hello >> ~/myscript
<aftertaf> and....... the commands you want to save into a script are ones you have typed one by one oi the shell ?
<Guest97629> # Das ist ein Kommentar
<Guest97629> echo "Hallo Europa"
<Guest97629> echo "Hallo Osterhase..."# # Hallo Europa
<Guest97629> ups..
<aftertaf> ok.
<Serpardum> pico would work.  or your favorite text editor.
<Mamarok> Guest97629: you want to save your commands, just select those and copy it to an editor
<aftertaf> use e
<aftertaf> oops.
<manuel_> hi
<Guest97629> mom
<Serpardum> I use pico cause it was the first one I used *shrug*
<Mamarok> Guest97629: then make the file executable with chmod +x
<aftertaf> you can copy paste with a virtual console..... also
<Serpardum> open a text editor, type in the commands, save it as a file, chmod it +x which makes it executable
<Mamarok> Serpardum: :)
<Guest97629> yes, but how??? thats my problem. i dont want to open an editor, i would like to save it directkly from the shell into a foldder
<Serpardum> one way, use the up arror
<Mamarok> Guest97629: Kate, vim, emacs, nano, those are all editors
<Serpardum> up arrow
<manuel_> how can i found out which option in the kernel config dialog compiles module X into the kernel?
<Serpardum> that will repeat commands.  then edit it.  lke up up up
<aftertaf> Guest97629: press Up arrow to see your bash history, and add echo again before it and >>/path/to/file at the end
<manuel_> thx
<Serpardum> then find the comand, then add "echo" to the front
<aftertaf> you want to know about shell  redirection, i guess :)
<ma7moud> hey  guys,
<Serpardum> and >> ~/myscript
<Serpardum> to the end.
<Serpardum> so it woudl become like:
<ma7moud> i cant found drive
<Serpardum> echo echo "Hallo Europa" >> ~/myscript
<ma7moud> intel
<ma7moud> what can i do
<Guest97629> yepp
<aftertaf> ma7moud: what hardware required intel drivers?
<Serpardum> echo echo "Hallo Osterhase..."# # Hallo Europa >> ~/myscript
<Guest97629> i dont get it..
<Serpardum> >> appends the text to a file
<Mamarok> Guest97629: open Kate, that is a braphical text editor
<aftertaf> type echo echo in your shell and you will see ;)
<ma7moud> 945 on my labtop
<Serpardum> what text is the output
<Mamarok> graphical even ...
<Serpardum> echo something makes the output something
<Serpardum> so basically  you are just sending the text to the file
<aftertaf> and the >> puts the output into a file instead of on screen
<Serpardum> right
<Mamarok> Serpardum: I guess copying would be easier for him, then learn bash...
<Serpardum> > will overwrite a file
<Serpardum> >> will append
<Serpardum> Yes, it would be mamarok, but he said he didn't watn to do that
<Serpardum> *shrug*
<Guest97629> mom, have to donwload kate
<ma7moud> my screen it is very slow
<Serpardum> download kate
<Mamarok> Guest97629: kate should be installed in Kubuntu already
<ma7moud> how?
<Mamarok> !info kate
<ubottu> kate (source: kdesdk): KDE 4 Advanced Text Editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1034 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<Guest97629> well, it is easier, but i would like to know how i can do it from the shell..
<aftertaf> Guest97629: http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<Serpardum> I told you
<Mamarok> Guest97629: read that tutorial
<Serpardum> 2 ways
<ma7moud> it is frist time to use linux
<aftertaf> Guest97629: and you are right to WANT to know.... this is good :)
<Serpardum> yes, it si good to know
<Serpardum> it is good to learn what > and >> and < do
<Serpardum> redirection
<ma7moud> what can i do???????????
<Serpardum> Tehre's a 2< also
<Serpardum> or is that $2<  I forget
<Mamarok> ma7moud: what is your language? You might be better off with help in your native language
<ma7moud> my language arabic
<Serpardum> Schweingruber...
<Serpardum> that's arabic?  kay Y^
<Serpardum> ^^
<Mamarok> Serpardum: ??
<Guest97629> ok, kate iss running
<ma7moud> i am not good english
<ma7moud> hooooooooooooooooooooooooooow?
<Serpardum> Well, taht's what irc says your name is.  Myriam Schweingruber
<Serpardum> type /whois Mamarok
<Guest97629> thanks.. ma7moud
<Mamarok> Serpardum: there are language channels...
<Serpardum> I thoght you wre asking, got confused
<Mamarok> ma7moud: wait, I'll get it for you...
<Serpardum> ma7, not mam ^^ my bad
<ma7moud> thnxx
<Mamarok> Serpardum: don't worry, I know my way around :)
<Serpardum> <_<
<Serpardum> >_>
 * aftertaf laughs
<eagles0513875> !arabic | ma7moud
<ubottu> ma7moud: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ma7moud> كويس جدا
<Guest97629> confused!! me, pretty much..
<eagles0513875> ma7moud: this is english channel still ma7moud
<ma7moud> انا عندى مشكله فى تعريف الفيجا عندى ومش لاقى حل
<Mamarok> !sa | ma7moud
<ubottu> ma7moud: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Serpardum> worng channel ma7moud
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: can i ask ya a question whats the difference between !sa and !arabic
<choxos> !persian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persian
<Serpardum> Guest97629: what is your native langauge?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: Saudi Arabia...
<Serpardum> where is .cz?
<eagles0513875> ahhh gotcha
<Serpardum> checkloslovakia?
<eagles0513875> !cz
<Serpardum> or however that's spelled
<ma7moud> help me to found drive
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ma7moud> intell
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: and read what the bot said instead of asking again...
<eagles0513875> sry hung over this am Mamarok
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: yeah...
<Guest97629> ah, i got it with kate. thats easy..
<Mamarok> please, folks, do not abuse the bot, only when needed
<aftertaf> ma7moud: you need to type "/join #ubuntu-arabic"
<aftertaf> ma7moud: this will open a new channel... You can ask there, in arabic :)
<Serpardum> he is in #ubuntu-arabic
<Serpardum> and he is in #ubuntu-sa
<aftertaf> oki
<Serpardum> so I guess he did
<Guest97629> who
<Mamarok> Guest97629: check the tutorial link Serpardum has given you, so you can learn to use the shell
<Guest97629> reading
<Serpardum> I didn't give a link
<Guest97629> with my right eye, the left is here
<Mamarok> Serpardum: wrong nick, sry, aftertaf gave the link
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> Guest97629: and once you get the hang of it you'll be amazed what you can do.
<Guest97629> ok, someting else. how can i save more then one script? if there is only one /bin/sh folder.. stupid, i know, but hey, its my first shoot
<Mamarok> Guest97629: you are in Konsole? Then use a new tab
<Guest97629> yes
<Mamarok> menu Settings, edit profile
<ma7moud> plaz help me to found this drive
<Mamarok> make the tab option appear and you can add new shell tabs
<Serpardum> differnet file name Guest97629
<Mamarok> ma7moud: please be patient, if somebody knows the answer, you will get it
<Serpardum> adn again, you should be using y our home directory instead of /bin/sh
<Mamarok> ma7moud: you need a driver for tne Intel graphics card, right?
<ma7moud> yap
<Serpardum> you can still run your scripts out of your home directory.
<Guest97629> so it doesnt metter where is save it
<Serpardum> It does a bit
<aftertaf> you go to your home directory, /home/person/ and create a folder called bin
<ma7moud> yes Mamarok
<Mamarok> Guest97629: make a script/ folder in your home directory,
<Guest97629> ok
<aftertaf> and save them there
<Serpardum> Primarily it will search for comands in /usr/bin
<Serpardum> and antoerh /bin
<Mamarok> Guest97629: you should not touch the system folders unless you know exactly what you are doing
<Serpardum> but if you make the mistake of using same name it can cause problems as you erase a system script
<Mamarok> ma7moud: and you have which card?
<ma7moud> how to install this?
<Serpardum> so best to save YOURS in your home direcotry ~/
<Serpardum> then you knwo you created them
<Mamarok> ma7moud: the graphic drivers are installed automatically on installation
<Mamarok> which Intel card do you have?
<Guest97629> ok, got it, understand
<Serpardum> right now it may not seem like much, but a few months when you d on't know what comamnds are what and who put what where  you'll curse yourself for poluting the directoryes
<ma7moud> ok but my desktop it is very slow
<Serpardum> *directories
<Mamarok> ma7moud: your desktop? You mean your PC?
<ma7moud> i used kubuntu
<ma7moud> 9.04
<ma7moud> yes
<Mamarok> ma7moud: what type is the Intel graphic card you have in your computer?
<Mamarok> you said a number earlier...
<ma7moud> my lab top
<ma7moud> 2 g ram
<Mamarok> ma7moud: please answer my question
<Serpardum> yes, but what card specifically?
<ma7moud> 1.8 pross  dual - cora
<Serpardum> video card.  what video card?
<ma7moud> intel 945
<Mamarok> ma7moud: wait a minute please
<ma7moud> i am wait
<Serpardum> I do not miss the time I've spent on pc support at work ^^
<Serpardum> I once literally spent 4 hours on the phone to get someone to click the "START" button
<Serpardum> seems he had shrunk down his start bar and couldn't find it
<tron2000> i've heard some pretty funny stories from friends that work help desk
<Serpardum> Some became easy after a while.  "My password doesn't work any..." "Press the caps lock key"
<tron2000> bout getting calls complaining their computer isn't working during a power outage
<Mamarok> ma7moud: there is a known bug with that particular driver:
<Mamarok> ma7moud: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/375545
<Mamarok> ma7moud: you will have to switch off the desktop effects
<Mamarok> as 3D currently will not give you nice results
<ma7moud> i dont know
<Serpardum> One of the funniest I've heard was a help tech told someone to right click on the screen, person said they did, nothing happened.  So tech said what did you ?  I wrote click on the screen.
<Mamarok> ma7moud: and wait for the bug to be solved, they are working on it
<tron2000> lol
<Mamarok> Serpardum: some people are very, very new...
<Mamarok> Serpardum: we all were at one point...
<tron2000> or the restart the computer one and they say yep done... tech says you couldn't have started the computer that fast... all they did was turn the monitor on and off
<Mamarok> ma7moud: go to SystemSettings -> Desktop and untick the desktop effects
<Serpardum> A very common probelm with new ones is, Okay, everyone, point your mouse at the icon and right click.  And watch everyone pick up their mice and point it at the screen and click
<dqli> are there any way ti setup any software with EXE extention in kubuntu_
<Serpardum> I've actually seen that happen as well as heard about it
<Mamarok> Serpardum and others: please, support only!
<Mamarok> making fun of new users is not nice...
<Guest97629> wine
<Mamarok> Guest97629: full sentences please
<Serpardum> dqli: .exe extentions are for microsoft programs
<Serpardum> I"m not making fun of new users
<tron2000> its true... but i'm guessin anyone running linux is a bit past those errors
<ma7moud> oky
<ma7moud> what now
<ma7moud> ?
<Mamarok> Serpardum: we all know enough stories to tell about new users, but that does not belong here, so please, keep it on topic
<aftertaf> to guess is to be human :)
<aftertaf> dqli: youve only found windows softwre for the kiosk management ?
<Mamarok> ma7moud: did you switch off the desktop effects?
<ma7moud> how
<ma7moud> ?
<Mamarok> ma7moud: I just told you, read back...
<ma7moud> ok
<Serpardum> dqli: Didn't you find any kiousk software in linux to serve your needs?
<Mamarok> ma7moud: 13:08 < Mamarok> ma7moud: go to SystemSettings -> Desktop and untick the desktop effects
<ma7moud> done
<dqli> exe no supported in kubuntu?
<dqli> no
<Serpardum> exe not supported in linux, and kubuntu is linux so no
<ma7moud> what next?
<Serpardum> Well, maybe you might consider running avirtual windows machine on your linux box and running the .exe there
<Mamarok> ma7moud: restart KDE: log out, then come back, it should run faster
<aftertaf> dqli: exe is windows only...... unless you know WINE.
<Guest97629> you can run exe with wine
<aftertaf> dqli: try http://www.webs05.com/2008/04/15/kioskubuntu-turning-ubuntu-into-a-kiosk-management-system.html
<Serpardum> yes, wine is another alternative
<Guest97629> or, VMware sphere, i htink called this program
<Guest97629> its a virtual server and it woks fine, well, for me it does
<tron2000> or locate the alternative for the exe that is supported on linux
<Serpardum> aftertaf: that link gave problems, not solutions unfortunately
<aftertaf> ah
<Guest97629> but direct x is not running, like for games and it is dangerous to try to install directx
<ma7moud> sorry mamarok i dont know how untick the desktop effects
<ma7moud> how i do?
<Serpardum> waht was wrong with "Academic Timer Cafe" dqli ???
<aftertaf> dqli: or here : http://www.debiosk.org/
<dqli> i dont now how i can use software like handy cafe in kubuntu
<Mamarok> ma7moud: go to the system Settings, then on the desktop icon
<Serpardum> I have a link of a TON of linux programs
<ma7moud> ok
<ma7moud> it is done
<Mamarok> then you will see there is an option to set/unset the desktop effects, there should be no hook in there
<ma7moud> what next
<Mamarok> ma7moud: then apply (button at the bottom) to make sure the settings are saved
<Serpardum> try these:
<Serpardum> http://www.fileguru.com/apps/cyber_cafe_billiing_system_for_linux
<Serpardum> There's a freaking TON of them there
<Serpardum> man I want a cigarette, I gave up smoking about 8 months ago
<Mamarok> Serpardum: don't give in!
<Mamarok> Serpardum: I quit in 1992 :)
<Serpardum> nice.  I've been smoking since I was 17.  I'm 45 now
<Mamarok> Serpardum: +5 for me
<Serpardum> 28 years smoking, finally quit
<tron2000> nite everyone
<Mamarok> ok, back to topic...
<Serpardum> You going through those programs dqli ?
<Mamarok> tron2000: gn8
<administrator> hi
<Mamarok> hi
<Serpardum> hi
<wee> hi
<wee> how ar yuo
<Mamarok> wee, no need to say hi to everyone, the first one is ok :)
<Mamarok> wee: do you have a question?
<wee> ok
<Serpardum> well, you said back on topic and nothing was happenin' ^^
<wee> ahh
<wee> wait
<Serpardum> ...
<wee> where are you
<wee> ??
<Mamarok> wee: I don't think this matters, do you have a support question?
<Mamarok> wee: if it's for chatting, there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<wee> No.,I test network from ubutu
<Mamarok> wee: just use ping in a command line then
<Mamarok> ping >domain name>
<wee> amm
<Mamarok> <domain name> that is
<wee> what command
<dqli> thank you and good bey
<Serpardum> Test to see if it's active?  it's ping.
<Serpardum> such as: ping www.microsoft.com
<Serpardum> or ping www.google.com
<Mamarok> wee: in a konsole, use the command ping, followed by a domain name
<Mamarok> wee: but you seem to be online, no?
<Serpardum> unless he's on windows
<wee> thank
<Serpardum> wel
<wee> amm
<Mamarok> wee: also, you should not run applications with adminsitrator rights in Linux
<wee> yes
<wee> what is install file .rpm
<wee> Mamarok : what is install file .rpm
<Mamarok> wee: what Linux distribution do you use?
<wee> Mamarok : Linux ubuntu
<Mamarok> wee: rpm is the package system for Red Hat, also used by SuSE and Mandirva, not in Kubuntu
<Mamarok> Kubuntu uses *.deb packages, like Debian
<Mamarok> wee: do you want to install a package?
<wee> amm
<wee> yes
<Mamarok> wee: which one?
<wee> how install .ded
<wee> what command
<Mamarok> wee: usually you just use a package manager for that, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Serpardum> wee, usually  you dont, you use sudo apt-get install <aptname>
<Serpardum> instead of downloading the .deb or .ded try apt-getting it
<Mamarok> Serpardum: keep it simple :)
<wee> thank
<vadi01> is there a howto on how i can create .deb packages?
<wee> oh
<Serpardum> that wasn't simple Mamarok???
<wee> simple now
<vadi01> for ubuntu/kubuntu
<Mamarok> Serpardum: not if he is totally new to Linux, no
<Serpardum> he was talkign to me
<wee> ubuntu
<Serpardum> I gave him the commadn to use *shrug*
<Mamarok> Serpardum: but I was highlighted?
<Serpardum> what do you mean "hightlighted" ?
<Mamarok> he started the line with my name, so I was addressed
<Serpardum> about 5 lines back
<Mamarok> that's how you should do in a crowded channel IMHO, makes it a lot easier to follow threads
<Mamarok> Serpardum: 13:29 < wee> Mamarok : what is install file .rpm
<Serpardum> [04:31] <wee> how install .ded
<ahmed> everytime i start mmy pc i have to run this command "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ahmed> otherwise i cannt access my shares on xp pcs
<Mamarok> Serpardum: never mind, just try to start lines with the name of the person you are talking to, makes things easier
<wee> everyone see you
<Mamarok> vadi01: you want to package for Kubuntu?
<wee> bye
<Serpardum> take care wee
<vadi01> Mamarok: both ubuntu and kubuntu.
<wee> thank everyone
<Mamarok> vadi01: wait, I'll give you the link
<Mamarok> wee: you are welcome :)
<Serpardum> ahmed: There is an init you can add it to in your home directory, don't remember waht you have to call it.  let em find out for you
<wee> Mamarok : buy
<Serpardum> kinda like start direcotry in windows
<Serpardum> "Place your startup scripts into the ~/.kde/Autostart folder"
<Mamarok> vadi01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<ahmed> Serpardum: no i dont know it im new to linux
<vadi01> ok thanks...let me see what i can do
<Serpardum> So I'm thinking you create a script with that line in that folder.  It should start it.  You might have to create the folders.
<Serpardum> You know how to create a script right?
<Mamarok> vadi01: would be great, especially in Kubuntu we really need packagers
<ahmed> Serpardum: no i dont know
<Serpardum> It's basically just a text file that's been chmod to be executable.
<Serpardum> use like kate
<Serpardum> kate, type in the command, save it with some file name (such as start) in taht folder
<Serpardum> then you'll need to chmod +x start
<Serpardum> or whatever teh filename is
<Serpardum> I already have a ~/.kde/Autostart folder so I guess it's created automatically
<vadi01> Mamarok: are you one of the kununtu developers?
<Serpardum> ahmed: if you get stuck let em know
<Mamarok> vadi01: no, I do support and such
<Mamarok> vadi01: but part of the team, yes
<vadi01> Mamarok: ok. let me read the guide and see
<Mamarok> vadi01: get familiar with the basics, that's the most important, especially dependencies
<vadi01> k
<Makuseru> !7z
<Mamarok> vadi01: also, making a PPA on Launchpad for testing would be a good idea
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Mamarok> well, that was a fast one :)
<Serpardum> Hmm.. wtf.   "rename elf loader.o"    Bareword "elf" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<Serpardum> WTH is that about?
<Serpardum> I'm just tryign to rename a file
<ahmed> Serpardum: look i created a text file named "Start" in /home/ahmed/.kde/Autostart then i wrote sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ma7moud> how to  get kde 4.3
<Serpardum> did you chmod it?
<Serpardum> ahmed?
<ma7moud> i need KDE 4.3
<ahmed> in it the i run the command
<Serpardum> Yes.
<ahmed> chmod +x start
<Serpardum> yes.
<Serpardum> make sure it is "start" and not "Start"  case matters
<Serpardum> In either case you just have to make it the same
<ma7moud> .........................
<ahmed> Serpardum: is that what i have to do?? doi miss something?
<Serpardum> that should be it.
<ma7moud> KDE 4.3
<Serpardum> you can ls -l to see if it's executable
<Serpardum> ls -l ~/.kde/Autostart/*
<Mamarok> ma7moud: I don't think you should, it's a beta version, so get familiar with the official releases first
<Mamarok> ma7moud: beta versions are never a good idea for beginners
<Serpardum> it should be -rwx-r-xr-x or so
<ahmed> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ahmed ahmed 33 2009-05-23 14:43 start
<Serpardum> yes.  that is executable.  that shoudl be all you need.
<Serpardum> try rebootign and see if it work.s
<ahmed> Serpardum: thanks for your help man
<Mamarok> ma7moud: also, KDE 4.3 will not solve your driver problem, that's not KDE related
<Serpardum> no problem, any time
<ma7moud> but what
<Mamarok> ma7moud: but what?
<ma7moud> i dont know what do i do
<Serpardum> can someone tell me why rename isn't working for me? lol
<Mamarok> ma7moud: you currently have a stable release, get familiar with that one, and you will have to wait the driver bug to get solved
<Serpardum> did ubuntu change the rename command?
<Mamarok> Serpardum: mv?
<Serpardum> yeah, mv seems to work.  strange
<Serpardum> I seem to recall that rename worked, but maybe I'm wrong.  thx
<Mamarok> Serpardum: that always worked
<Mamarok> mv I mean
<Serpardum> yeah, mv did always work
<Serpardum> I tend to remember I used rename becaue it existed on both dos and linux and was easier to remember
<Mamarok> rename is more for multiple files from what I remember
<Serpardum> but whatever, I'll just use mv
<rysh> Serpardum: maybe rename was an alias to mv?
<Serpardum> maybe.  somehow I killed y file. lol
<Mamarok> rysh: no, rename exists as a separate command, but for renaming multiple files (says man rename)
<rysh> hmmm ... ok ok ... i only know Rename from the menu's from my GUI. Not as console command
<Mamarok> rysh: it was there long before any GUI :)
<Serpardum> any assembly programmers here?  which do you prefer, nasm or gas?
<rysh> OK ... learned something new again today
<rysh> :-)
<Serpardum> good.  You should learn somethign new every day.
<Serpardum> If a day goes by and I didn't learn anything new I think of it as a wasted day ^^
<Mamarok> Serpardum: only touched that about 30 years ago, never since, sry
<rysh> Yeah ... i try ... but just relaxing without learning is also nice :-P
<Mamarok> rysh: relaxing with learning is even better :)
<Serpardum> then you learn how to relax
<rysh> :-)
<ma7moud> how to install msn?
<ma7moud> and yahoo
<Serpardum> does msn work in linux?
<rysh> don't :-P
<Serpardum> miranda probably does?
<rysh> pidgin for multi protocol IM
<Serpardum> miranda is one that includes all those, .. ahh, use pidgin instead then
<rysh> for msn: kmess or amsn
<rysh> another multiprotocol IM is Kopete
<phh> hum, what about kopete ?
<phh> .
<rysh> Yeah :-)
<phh> it's the best one
<mathis> mon cul
<phh> and it's a kde one (which is why k from kubuntu stands for btw.)
<rysh> some like pidgin more ...
<mathis> :)
<phh> rysh: yes... i still haven't figured out how it is possible
<Mamarok> mathis: watch your language!
<rysh> Don't worry about it phh
<cauvin> hi everybody!
<Mamarok> hi cauvin
<cauvin> is there everybody who speaks French ? I've a problem with my Ubuntu !
<Mamarok> !fr | cauvin
<ubottu> cauvin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cauvin> Thanks for the information !
<cauvin> And excuse me for my bad english, have a nice day !
<Serpardum> Hmm.. I have a package GRUB, I need some files from there.  What is the easiest way to find out whre grub is installed?
<rysh> Serpardum: dpkg -L grub shows which files this package has installed and where
<Serpardum> ahh, /usr/lib/grub/.. seems to be where I will find my files. htanks
<rysh> :-) welcome
<Serpardum> dang it, why does reality never coincide with instructions?
<Freyr> how do i change my desktop background? i want to take some wallpapers from a folder
<aftertaf> Freyr: right click on desktop, open the desktop settings
<aftertaf> you can find it from there
<Freyr> aftertaf: the icon was to small to see it :))
<aftertaf> :)
<Serpardum> I'm confused about something.  I'm following instructions for createing a grub boot thingie, and my grub file sizes are diffrent than shown.  Following a link to teh grub 0.97 files I see a file size of 98.8 KiB which is 101172.2.  But on my disk the file size is 121740.  why wywould it be different?  grub --version gives me 0.97
<millun> hi
<Serpardum> Hello
<sanjay> hi
<millun> i've installed 64b jaunty
<millun> is there an up-to-date tutorial for flash AND JAVA?
<Serpardum> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<aftertaf> Serpardum: no idea man :(
<sanjay__> sorry 4 d disturbance.. i need help in php can u help me ?.....
<Serpardum> Well, java is a language.  Thre are lots of places to read about it including books, web sights, sun, etc..
<Serpardum> same with flash pretty much
<sanjay__> anybody
<millun> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sanjay__>  >?????????????
<Mamarok> sanjay__: patience!
<Mamarok> sanjay__: if anybody knows how to help you will get an answer, you might also try #php
<sanjay__> thankz
<Serpardum> I think you might get more answers for java/flash on quakenet.org irc
<Serpardum> I don't see #java here
<Mamarok> millun: you mean, tutorial on how to develop?
<Serpardum> not saying you wont get answers here, I dont' know all the channels here
<sanjay__> thankz Mamarok !! bcoz i 'm new in IRC...
<Mamarok> sanjay__: no problem
<sanjay__> great !
<millun> Mamarok: no, i need 64 bit plugins for Firefox
<Mamarok> sanjay__: just avoid impatience and do not shout or put to much sings in your messages
<Serpardum> My problem with the file size diffence is this: the instructions tell me to create a pad file of 750 bytes which is 102400 - len(stage1) - len(stage2).  But stage1 is 512.  stage2 is 121740.  That's a negative file size ^^
<Serpardum> so I have no clue what size to make the pad file, etc...
<aftertaf> try #grub ?
<Mamarok> millun: so you are lookin for the new flash 64 bit, did you try installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<Serpardum> ooh it exist?
<sanjay__> ok Mamarok .. so how r u ? and wher r u from ?
<Mamarok> Serpardum: yes!
<Serpardum> thanks
<Mamarok> sanjay__: this is a support channel, for chitchat there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<millun> i think i'll try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras first
<Mamarok> and it does not matter where we are from
<millun> i can't mess anything up
<Mamarok> millun: that's mostly for mp3 support, you won't find flash in there
<sanjay__> how do i get this #php ?
<Mamarok> millun: flash is non free, so
<millun> ok
<Mamarok> sanjay__: just type ¦join #php
<Mamarok> oops, /join #php
<Mamarok> sanjay__: please do not query me
<Serpardum> bah, everyone seems to be asleep in #grub :(
<Mamarok> Serpardum: especially on weekends :)
<Serpardum> I have ot leave in about 20 minutes anway
<millun> Mamarok: kubuntu-restricted-extas contains flash
<Serpardum> sudo apt-get grub2 gives me: E: Invalid operation grub2.  bah
<Mamarok> millun: well, but not necessarily the one you are looking for...
<Serpardum> even thogh it's shown in apt-cache it's listed as (dummy package)
<aftertaf> grub2 is new experimental version
<aftertaf> Serpardum: you forgot the word install ;)
<Serpardum> oh
<aftertaf> :)
<Serpardum> I sure hope I'm not breaking anything.  kubuntu doesn't use grub to boot does it?
<Mamarok> of course it does
<Serpardum> dang.  let me see if this runs *sigh*
<Serpardum> brb hoefully
<aftertaf> lol
<phh> poor serpandum.
<rysh> :-)
<Mamarok> ... not funny for him though
<rysh> true
<Mamarok> restoring grup, life CD and stuff, lot of work
<Mamarok> that always held me back from trying out grub2
<rysh> Yeah ... if he will find that. Seems installing with apt-get was already difficult
<aftertaf> he will be back.
<Mamarok> was it?
<rysh> <Serpardum> sudo apt-get grub2 gives me: E: Invalid operation grub2.  bah
<Mamarok> well, forgetting a word in a command line has happened to all of us I guess :)
<aftertaf> more than once :)
 * Mamarok didn't count
<aftertaf> lol
<Mamarok> too much work
<rysh> :-)
<aftertaf> i did say the word experimental too.... ;)
<aftertaf> before helping him kill his bootloader
<rysh> actually i installed grub2 today on debian ... and yes ... it is a lot different .. and more complicated
<SOBEAR> I killed my grub, partitions and everything, now this hdd won't even boot :D
<LadyNikon> SOBEAR: get a restore disk and fish grub :D
<ign0ramus> can someone tell me why this shell script begins a task, but never completes? >> http://pastebin.com/m58c1835
<SOBEAR> I already tried everything but I just swapped hdds and installed systems on the second one
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<SOBEAR> hi BluesKaj
<aftertaf> ign0ramus: your while clause doesnt see to do much
<BluesKaj> hi SOBEAR, how goesit?
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, you're right, that is an artifact from a previous iteration... i will remove now.
<SOBEAR> I kinda sorted out my hdd problems, now I'll have to remove all the partitions and create now ones
<BluesKaj> lotsa partitions :)
<fabitech> ciao
<SOBEAR> 4 of 'em ;)
<ign0ramus> ok, removed the "while" and "do" commands, but still getting errors: http://pastebin.com/m5eef1b33
<BluesKaj> 4 isn't too much
<aftertaf> ign0ramus: this is what I do : http://pastebin.com/d7c1c312a
<kaddi> ing0ramus: i'm pretty mucha noob at this, but shouldn't you do a shift to leave the case-environnemnt.
<BluesKaj> SOBEAR, i assume you managed to get a mbr/grub menu working.
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, hmm... that's a different (and more elegant) way to do it... i'm very new with shell scripts and trying to get this simple thing going
<aftertaf>  ign0ramus   better still :   http://pastebin.com/d7f7aaed5
<aftertaf> samle but with all the menu code :)
<SOBEAR> yeah, everything went smooth when I was installing kubuntu
<aftertaf> i fished it from a site not so long ago :)
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, in your script: "2.sh: 19: print_all: not found"
<aftertaf> of course :)
<aftertaf> i call my other functions. the script in question is 900 lines long :)
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, aha!
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> i copied a working example from something i work on
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, is my script workable with the parameters and commands i currently have?
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, i am very new, and just learned about the commands and syntax i am using
<aftertaf> keep at it.
<aftertaf> ive been using bash since january :)
<aftertaf> and i'm now here : http://pastebin.com/f6a042b8c
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, that i will do.  i've been using ubuntu for a couple of years, but first got into shell scripts a few weeks ago to automate some basic stuff
<aftertaf> nice one :) stick with it, google around and ask ... :)
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, O_o
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, i have found that you don't ask questions in #bash unless you're an expert :/
<enzotib> there is a good alternative to synaptic package manager in kde? (excluding synaptic, that brings a lot of gnome libraries, and excluding kpackagekit, that does not have all the synaptic features)
<ign0ramus> enzotib, kpackagekit, adept, or (recommended) terminal
<Mamarok> enzotib: apt-get
<Mamarok> enzotib: command line is much faster and works like a charm, also there is aptitude with nice search outputs
<Mamarok> it even has an ncurses-like interface
<ActionParsnip> apt-get apt-cache and apt-file   all you need :)
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, the only thing i still use a gui for is for finding packages based on description, which i am sure apt is capable of doing.  what would be the syntax to search by description and not package name?
<Mamarok> but for GUI synaptic is the best I know from the usability POV, and there is a lot of work being put into KPackagekit
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: apt-cache does that
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: just use aptitude search term
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: apt-cache search burn
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, so something like "sudo apt-cache search burn emulator" would be a suitable command?
<Mamarok> burn emulator?
<Mamarok> that sounds strange
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, oh, 'burn' was a search term! XD
<ign0ramus> got it :)
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: yeah burn is the search string
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search emulator
<ActionParsnip> you caan even grep the output ;)
<enzotib> ign0ramus, Mamarok, how to show all medibuntu packages, as an examples?
<aftertaf> ign0ramus: quick example of menu that does nothing much . . . http://pastebin.com/m2cf6fd50
<ign0ramus> awesome! now i don't need a gui for *anything*!
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search firefox | grep plugin
<ign0ramus> <3 grep
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: you do if you want flash in websites
<Mamarok> enzotib: aptitude search medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: otherwise cli can do EVERYTHING
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, sorry, i meant a gui for apt
<Mamarok> enzotib: but you need to enable the repository to find something
<enzotib> Mamarok: enable how?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: not sure on that front dude
<Mamarok> enzotib: you need to add the repository in your sources.list
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, what would a gui for apt offer that cli cannot?
<aftertaf> ign0ramus: icons :)
<enzotib> Mamarok: it is already there, and aptitude search medibuntu gives only three lines
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: blings
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: it would offer a prett gui, thats all
<Mamarok> enzotib: because there are only 3 files that have medibuntu in either the file or the description
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, that's what i thought, but you said you werent sure that i didn't need a gui for apt anymore
<enzotib> Mamarok: so this doesn't answer to my question, how to show all packages coming from a given source?
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: folks use synaptic which is similar
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i try to stay away from the frontends altogether, and now that i've learned how to search by package description, my last dependency on them has been resolved :)
<aftertaf> i learnt dpkg -L today :)
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: ssh ahoy ;)
<aftertaf> my biggest synapic loader
<Mamarok> enzotib: start aptitude without options will open an ncourses-like window where you can search by sources
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, apparently "-l" will search strings and patterns instead of strict names
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, :)
<aftertaf> ign0ramus: an exmple?
<aftertaf> dpkg -l ?
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, exactly
<Mamarok> ncurses* even
<aftertaf> :) cool
<ActionParsnip> dpkgl -l lists ALL installed packages
<ign0ramus> aftertaf, "dpkg -l flashplugin*"
<ActionParsnip> dpkg -l | grep -i irc
<enzotib> Mamarok: thank you, I already tried aptitude interface, but how to set search string to match all packages from a given source?
<aftertaf> i do dpkg -l|grep something a lot...
<ActionParsnip> aftertaf: make a script for it ;)
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, thanks for posting that... i forgot i still had quassel installed.  It's over 50MB!
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: yikes!!
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, not that i'm hard-pressed for storage, but 50MB for an irc client?
<ActionParsnip> its a lot excessive, but imho its kde so they go together
<ign0ramus> lol
<robin0800_> ActionParsnip: I like quassel a lot very clean lines and not too many bugs
<ActionParsnip> pidgin for me, tried and tested
 * Mamarok likes irssi in a screen session
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, pidgin works well for irc?
<ActionParsnip> plus it chats on all the other stuff i chat on too
<Mamarok> had to get used to, but now I don't like gui clients anymore :)
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: !worksforme
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, irssi is awesome, but why do they have to use such odd commands, when there are 'industry standards'?
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: no idea, ask the developer :)
<Mamarok> and "standards" always depend on who defines those
<Mamarok> see OOXML...
 * ign0ramus groans
<ign0ramus> i thought OOXML never become ISO
<ign0ramus> *became
<ign0ramus> nope, according to /. it is ISO
 * ign0ramus weeps
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: with enough money everything does
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, sadly this is the truth
<Barridus> hmm, is there a way to make the Quicklaunch widget take up less space, like having the icons smaller?
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: and they can't even implement it on their own stuff, no backwards compatibility
<Mamarok> OOo reads that without problems btw :)
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, i think there's a package you can install for compatiblity (/me works in a MSFT environment), but it is still garbage, considering the GPL'd alternatives
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, speaking of money, there is talk that OOo may be abandoned :(
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: rumors, I'll only beliee it when it happens
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, time will tell how Oracle decides to treat some of Sun's more generous offerings (virtualbox included)
<Mamarok> +v
<Mamarok> ok, afk for some time, bbl
<faileas> ign0ramus: there's already a fork, and a handful of possible replacements for OOo :)
<ign0ramus> faileas, I'm sure the OSS community will not leave us hanging, but I do like my OOo so much
<ign0ramus> faileas, do you have a link to the fork? i haven't heard about that one..
<faileas> ign0ramus: go-oo.org?
<ign0ramus> faileas, cool... checking now
<ign0ramus> faileas, still java-based?
<faileas> ya
<ign0ramus> faileas, i can deal with that
<faileas> has some patches the regular version rejected i think
<ign0ramus> faileas, seems impressive - everything i like about OOo, and better performance to boot!
<c5froa> can anyone find lm_sensors???
<ActionParsnip> abiword/gnumeric is a decent replacement
<ActionParsnip> !find lm_sensors
<ubottu> File lm_sensors found in lm-sensors
<c5froa> sudo apt-get install lm_sensors - package not found
<ActionParsnip> !find lm-sensors
<ubottu> Found: lm-sensors
<ActionParsnip> !find ksensors
<ubottu> Found: ksensors
<ActionParsnip> !info ksensors
<ubottu> ksensors (source: ksensors): lm-sensors frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-16ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 294 kB, installed size 912 kB
<Slimmo> ce qualke italiano che mi spiega come funziona il programma??
<ActionParsnip> !it | Slimmo
<ubottu> Slimmo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<enzotib> Kobe87: /j #ubuntu-it
<c5froa> thanks lm_sensors found and installed ; )
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ign0ramus> 2 easy bash questions: 1) how to clear all text at a prompt?
<millun> should i install Java manually or use a packagE?
<ign0ramus> 2) how to go to beginning of line of text at prompt?
<ign0ramus> millun, whichever you'd like... it is easiest to install "kubuntu-restricted-extras", but read up on it first to see if you want all that stuff
<Barridus> that's what i do
<enzotib> ign0ramus: Ctrl-A Ctrl-K
<ign0ramus> thanks enzotib!
<enzotib> ign0ramus: are readline questions, not bash related
<ign0ramus> enzotib, as long as they work in this environment, that's all i require for now.  thanks again.
<Steve^> How do I edit the favourites that appear in the main menu?
<PhilRod> Steve^: right-click on something in the menu -> add to faviourte
<PhilRod> favorites*
<Barridus> right click to remove them, and right click entries in the normal apps menu to add them
<Steve^> hmm, thanks
<Steve^> not sure why I didn't think of that
<Barridus> it's ok, i didn't either at first XD
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: clear will clear the terminal of text
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, yup, i knew that one, but if you already have typed a bunch of stuff at prompt and want to delete it all.  I found ctrl+u works
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: sweet cheers dude, like it
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i often do "sudo apt-get install flash" (for example), and then hit tab x2 to see what the options are.  If i don't see what i want, now i can ctrl+u to get rid of that text
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, and i do have a bit of ocd, and i use 'clear' whenever i'm done using the terminal, because it looks 'cleaner'  :/
<ActionParsnip> i use it before apt-cache commands so its easier to read
<Shadoze> I highly recommend you use Yakuake as your terminal ;)
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, that works too
<ActionParsnip> Shadoze: i do, its killer (well, tilda, I use LXDE)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i used it on Feisty, but i never saw the benefits, as i keep at least one Konsole open at all times
<Shadoze> I like it because i find it non intrusive
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, does Yakuake work over Plasma?
<Shadoze> However using it when cd'ing to folders cna be a pain
<rain> hi
<Shadoze> Want me to test?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, sure
<ActionParsnip> Shadoze: why is it a pain?
<rain> does anyone know where adept installs programs?
<Shadoze> yes it works over plasma
<ActionParsnip> rain: all over the place
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, nice :)
<Shadoze> Say i wanted to cd to the folder im currently in
<rain> ok
<Shadoze> yakuake will quite often cover it up
<ActionParsnip> rain: due to th enature of linux, the shared libs go into /usr/lib
<ign0ramus> rain, many executables are placed in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> rain: and a binary will be in /usr/bin
<ign0ramus> ^ this.
<ActionParsnip> rain: its not like windows where theres a folder for each app
<ActionParsnip> rain: as a user, you arent bothered where they are, as long as they work
<Shadoze> When i was learning Linux related systems (still am) i read this article
<Shadoze> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<Shadoze> i highly recommend it to you
<rain> I am using kubuntu 8.04 and I wanna install OOo 3.1 but adept always installs me 2.4 when I try Install it
<Shadoze> 3.0 is the latest in the main repository
<Shadoze> You have to add an additional one if you want 3.1
<ActionParsnip> rain: you need a repo with 3.1 on it
<Shadoze> ign helped me install it last night
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, did you just do that yesterday?
<rain> and when I downloaded new OOo from its home peage I got many deb files and  script named "update"
<ign0ramus> haha yeah!
<Shadoze> :P shall i linjk him to the softpedia article?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, it is "famous" :D
<Shadoze> According to them ;)
<Shadoze> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-1-on-Ubuntu-9-04-111105.shtml
<Shadoze> there you go rain
<rain> and it asks for dire, but I have no idea what dir I shoud use
<ActionParsnip> rain: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<Shadoze> Lol when i installed it it came without icons
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, yeah, thats a separate package
<Shadoze> And there splashscreen was still 3.0, though i checked the build and it's 3.1 for sure ;)
<ActionParsnip> rain: add the repo for your release then upgrade into 3.1
<Shadoze> remember your keys!
<Shadoze> otherwise you will simply get "update blocked"
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, you know them well, now
<rain> so I heve to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main ?
<Shadoze> yes
<Shadoze> Haha, yes i do :P
<rain> I tried I and I get error with it
<ActionParsnip> rain: yes to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> rain: what error?
<Shadoze> You can also do it via the kpackagekit
<Shadoze> If you wish
<what_if> I have a problem... awm, avant window manager starts up with KDE, but not from the obvious place, ie. ~/.kde/Autostart .  Google is no help...
<rain> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<rain> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<rain> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ign0ramus> what_if, check /etc/init.d
<ActionParsnip> rain: read the link i gave, theres a key there
<ActionParsnip> rain: and use pastebin for large pastes like that
<ign0ramus> what_if, they may be starting as a service
<Shadoze> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/key
<Shadoze> is your key
<what_if> ign0ramus: not listed in /etc/init.d/ :(
<ActionParsnip> rain: http://pastebin.com/m4c339eac  is your key
<ign0ramus> what_if, what if you start with an empty session?
<what_if> ign0ramus: by empty session you mean not kde or gnome? failsafe ?
<ActionParsnip> rain: paste ALL that into a text file then run: sudo apt-key add <filename you chose>
<rain> Where I copy that key?
<ign0ramus> what_if, in System Settings, there is options for Sessions
<ActionParsnip> rain: a text editor, then save it some place you can access it, like in your home dir, the name doesnt matter
<Resistol> Are global hotkeys working in the latest Kubuntu?
<Shadoze> Well, printscreen does not work out the box
<rain> ok
<what_if> ign0ramus: empty session selected, will have to leave here, brb
<rain> I will try it
<ign0ramus> what_if, ok
<Shadoze> I still havn't been able to fix it =-/
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i have a great solution if you're interested
<Shadoze> fire away ;)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, when i hit prtscrn, it automatically places a full screenshot on the desktop, ready to be posted or edited
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, sound like what you want?
<Resistol> What is the difference between sudo and kdesu?
<Shadoze> Indeed it does ;)
<ign0ramus> !kdesudo | Resistol
<ubottu> Resistol: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, "sudo apt-get install scrot"
<Shadoze> @Resi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/KdeSudo
<what_if> ign0ramus: empty session selected and it still loads :9
<Shadoze> I will check that out ign
<ign0ramus> what_if, ergh...
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: sudo is ONLY for cli commands, like rm, cp, mv, ln etc. kdesu is for gui apps like nautilus, kate tec
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, well, there's more to it than that... scrot is simply a cli app for screenshots
<what_if> ign0ramus: this time yakuake did not though (which I wanted, lol)
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: if you run gui apps with sudo you will get mangled owners and problems
<what_if> ign0ramus: you see my frustration now? this defies what I thought I knew of how/what KDE loadsd
<what_if> *loads
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: sudo does not set up the environment correctly for gui apps, hence why both exist
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Shadoze> :p do i need to point the print screen  to scrot?
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, that doesn't help him, as sessions and ~/.kde/Autostart don't address his issue :/
<what_if> ign0ramus: this was set to autoload in gnome nas is autoloading in kde as well...
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, ok, go to System Settings > Input Actions
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, create a new action, call it whatever you want
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, bind the prtscrn button, and then use this as the command:
<Resistol> thanks ActionParsnip and Shadoze and ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, scrot '%s.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Desktop/'
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, apply and close
<Barridus> what_if, i just noticed this convo, so if you've done this already i apologize.  have you looked in System Settings -> Advanced -> Autostart
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, now hitting prtscrn will place a full screenshot (named by the second) on your Desktop :)
<what_if> Barridus: !! lol
<what_if> Barridus: that was it... new to kde4
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: gnome has gksudo
<Shadoze> Cheers, just setting it up ;)
<Barridus> what_if, yeah i ran into the same issue a while back when i switched XD
<what_if> Barridus: I thought all autoloaded items were in Autostart... tyvm
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, let me know if that works for you.  i specified .png for best resolution and least amount of artifacts
<Barridus> yw
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, iirc, scrot also supports .jpg, .bmp, .gif and others
<Resistol> Also, has anyone been able to get flash videos to work fullscreen properly?  I have been struggling with youtube, hulu etc - cpu usage spikes, framerate dies to less than 2fps, lots of tearing, etc
<ign0ramus> Resistol, integrated intel graphics?
<Resistol> No, I'm using an NVidia 8600 gt
<Resistol> but i've also had trouble with intel integrated laptops
<what_if> Resistol: fs flash works fine here
<BluesKaj> Resistol, full scrn on youtube ...isn't that pretty fuzzy res ?
<ign0ramus> Resistol, for intel, see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: works sweet here on 6150
<Shadoze> Like so ign?
<Shadoze> http://i44.tinypic.com/oqk5rc.jpg
<Resistol> what version of kubuntu / kde is everyone using?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, exactly!  does that solution work for you?
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: jaunty ubuntu + lxde
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, that is one cluttered panel! ;)
<what_if> Resistol: jaunty / 64bit OS / 64bit flash / 64bit firefox
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: 64bit
<Shadoze> Unfortuantly i didn;t see it saving any, could it be that originally it was conflicting with khotkeys over printscreen button and i had to reassign? Just trying to tweak it a bit
<what_if> Resistol: are you running 64bit forefox with 32bit flash ?
<Shadoze> I didn't know where else to put those buttons ;(
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: tried the 64bit gbeta flash if you are using 64bit linux?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, wait, what's the question?
<Resistol> what_if, I'm running a 32bit system
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: then flash should be great :)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, there's no pop-up for this command; it simply saves the screenshot to the Desktop
<Resistol> ActionParsnip, are you using latest jaunty and kde?
<what_if> Resistol: using adobe flash ? or the open souce "C-for-effort" flash
<Resistol> sometimes people tell me to stick with an older version for more stability and functionality
<ign0ramus> what_if, lol
<Barridus> i run kde+openbox
<Resistol> hah what_if i go with adobe flash
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: i have the latest stable kde and jaunty 64
<Resistol> cool
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, you can bind PrtScrn to ksnapshot if you want the pop-up
<Shadoze> http://i44.tinypic.com/2z4byn9.jpg
<Shadoze> I just reassigned it though
<Shadoze> Then i reset it to non, and set it back to printscreen
<Shadoze> Khotkeys tried to take it over again
<ActionParsnip> Resistol: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, yeah, it'll just override whatever association that you had before (which you weren't happy with)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, so are you satisified with the result?
<what_if> Resistol: have you uninstalled gnash, klash, swfdec-mozilla ??
<ign0ramus> Resistol, "sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash" to be sure... then install the adobe version
<Shadoze> Nothing printscreening to the directory
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, that's weird, because i don't see anything else tied to that button... :/
<Shadoze> Ill take a quick look in khoteys
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, no message as to what the conflict is?
<Shadoze> When i hit printscreen?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, when you bind the button to the command
<Shadoze> Sec
<what_if> have to go shopping... later all
<ign0ramus> what_if, later.
<Shadoze> When i hit apply, no message
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, but prtscrn is not placing a screenshot on your Desktop?
<Shadoze> Nope, nothings comes
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, go back in Input Actions and delete the entry we just created
<ActionParsnip> Shadoze: is it something yuo use a lot?
<Shadoze> Ok, done
<Shadoze> @ Actionparship, what?
<ActionParsnip> Shadoze: do you use printscreen a lot?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, right click, New Global Shortcut > Command
<Shadoze> I use it alot ;)
<ActionParsnip> ok
<Shadoze> Sec, ign
<Shadoze> Done
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, again, name it whatever
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, now what happens when you turn the trigger from "None" to "Print"?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, any message?
<Shadoze> No message
<ActionParsnip> could use prntscrn to launch ksnapshot
<ActionParsnip> !info ksnapshot
<ubottu> ksnapshot (source: kdegraphics): screen capture tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 198 kB, installed size 492 kB
<Shadoze> Shall i type in the comand you gave me earlier for the command option?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, yep
<ActionParsnip> or use imagemagick and run    sleep 10; import ~/Desktop/screenshot.png
<Resistol> what's everyone here think about mint kde?
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Shadoze> ign, nothing appearing in desktop after pressing prntscrn
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, very strange.
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, what if you bind it to ksnapshot?
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i initally tried imagemagick for screenshots, but it doesn't play nice with Plasma, in my experience
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, worked well in Hardy, though
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: ive ditched plasma, got sick of its flakiness
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, even using the "-window root" parameter, no go.
<Shadoze> ign i lie sorry
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, i don't blame you
<Shadoze> I just see it is saving printscreens
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, it does work?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, yeah, that's what i said it would do :P
<Shadoze> But it's saving it in another folder
<Shadoze> Home > Unnamed > Documents
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, the command should save to ~/Desktop
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, try the command from terminal... the command says to save to ~/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> Shadoze: maybe evaluate the command to put the image someplace else
<ign0ramus> "   scrot '%s.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Desktop/'  "  ... did you c/p?
<Shadoze> unnamed@unnamed-desktop:~$ scrot %s.png -e mv $f ~/Desktop/
<Shadoze> giblib warning: unrecognised option /home/unnamed/Desktop/
<Shadoze> mv: missing file operand
<Shadoze> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<Shadoze> Desktop, does exist though
<Shadoze> I know that for sure
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, you're missing a '
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, /Desktop/'
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, you didn't close :P
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, 'mv .... /directory'
<Shadoze> *cheers, now saves in desktop
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, brilliant!
<Shadoze> you know the file open dialog buttons?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, the what?
<Shadoze> http://i41.tinypic.com/2exq0yt.jpg
<Shadoze> My mouse is hovered over it
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, ok yeah, what about it/
<Shadoze> In every application that has one, it always goes to Home > Unnamed > Documents
<Shadoze> for some reason
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, ahh... i have the same problem.. i wish it would open either ~ or ~/Desktop... not sure how to change the default
<Shadoze> I would like them all to open up at "home/unnamed" first
<Shadoze> Hmm ill take a look
<Shadoze> Do yo uknow how to get msxml6 working in wine
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, it seems to remember the last directory you pointed it to, but i'm not confident that setting is remembered after a reboot
<Shadoze> Hmm i will have a look into it, it would be nice to change
<ign0ramus> does anyone else know how to change this? In most/all kde apps, when you hit the "Open File" button, it defaults to ~/Documents as the working directory.  Is there a way to change that default?
<ign0ramus> i think its a poor choice, as that button is reserved for mostly choosing binaries or scripts, probably neither of which will reside in ~/Documents
<Shadoze> According to dolphins, its already in /home/username/
<Shadoze> *dolphin even
<Shadoze> If you go to setting > configure
<Shadoze> But it dosn't open there ;)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, haha.  that makes sense to me, but i've seen many other cases where the default is ~/Documents
<Shadoze> :) I would remove my documents folder to see what happens but i kind of need it ;)
<Shadoze> Screw it ill do it anyway
<Shadoze> back it up first
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, that's the attitude! :)
<Shadoze> :P
<Shadoze> This will be fun
<Shadoze> my documents folder is 18.8gb big
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, O_o
<Shadoze> 18.7gb is ebooks
<ign0ramus> i only keep text documents and pdfs in there
<ign0ramus> ahhh... ebooks
<Shadoze> yes using the horrid chm file type
<ign0ramus> ouch
<Shadoze> 90% of them are programming ebooks
<ign0ramus> haha
<Shadoze> I think i overdid it a bit
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, well, you'll never have 'nothing to do' now
<Shadoze> hehe thats true :P
<Shadoze> Well i removed the documents folder
<Shadoze> It now goes to home/unnamed, where i wanted it to go
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, ok, so if you put Documents back....
<Shadoze> Sec
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, close the app and re-open it, else it remembers last working directory
<Shadoze> Ok, haha documents is glitched now
<Shadoze> ill give you a screenie
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, :/
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, at least screenshots work good for you now XD
<Shadoze> hah yes, cheers for that ;)
<ign0ramus> np
<Shadoze> Opening ksnapshot each time was annoying
<libervisco> Hi..
<Shadoze> Good afternoon
<Shadoze> Ok heres wha ti did ign
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, all i ever used it for was to save a screenshot to the desktop, which is why i modified that scrot command to do just that with no pop up
<libervisco> I'm trying to change the theme to all KDE apps to qtcurve without installing too much of KDE4 (I went back to GNOME cause KDE4 was too sluggish)
<libervisco> qt apps generally take a GTK theme now, except KDE apps..
<libervisco> like kate and dolphin
<libervisco> they are stubbornly oxygen
<Shadoze> Ok what id id ign
<Barridus> someone remind repeating the screenshot walkthrough Shadoze got?  my desktop froze up and i wanted to see it
<Shadoze> Shadoze, ok, go to System Settings > Input Actions
<Shadoze> Perun (n=perun@2001:6f8:1316:1234:216:3eff:fe07:3160) has joined #kubuntu
<Shadoze> Shadoze, create a new action, call it whatever you want
<Shadoze> a[2121]e (n=Linux@60.54.109.145) has joined #kubuntu
<Shadoze> Shadoze, bind the prtscrn button, and then use this as the command:
<Shadoze> thanks ActionParsnip and Shadoze and ign0ramus
<Shadoze> Shadoze, scrot '%s.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Desktop/'
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ign0ramus> Barridus, basically, we bound the PrtScrn button to a scrot command that saves a .png named by the second to the Desktop
<libervisco> So.. how do I modify the theme of these KDE apps to qtcurve?
<louploup> GNOME IS EPURED
<Shadoze> Ign, i made a folder called Docs and put documents in there
<Shadoze> Then it would oepn directly to home/unnamed
<Shadoze> Now when i cut and pasted documents back
<Shadoze> this happened
<Shadoze> http://i40.tinypic.com/scgd91.jpg
<libervisco> louploup, epured?
<louploup> soft
<louploup> i like
<libervisco> still don't get it :P
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, what's the problem... i'm not seeing it
<Shadoze> The icons invisible ;)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, ohhh...
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, are there still files in it?
<Shadoze> pressign f5 makes it visible again though
<Barridus> ign0ramus, ok i did that, however nothing happens
<Shadoze> yeah, there all there
<ign0ramus> Barridus, did you install scrot first?
<libervisco> it'd be nice if there was a QDE :S
<Shadoze> Shoot missed that bit lol
<libervisco> just a simple window manager for KDE apps..
<Barridus> that would be a negative.  ;)  *facepalms*
<libervisco> no.. QT apps
 * Barridus increases coffee consuption
<ign0ramus> Barridus, lol... sorry, i didn't mention that part.  i know you froze up
<libervisco> QT rocks, KDE.. well.. it's damn buggy still
<Shadoze> Damn
<Shadoze> when i replaced Documents again
<Shadoze> Everything opens back to that as defualt
<Shadoze> SO the solution is
<Shadoze> Rename Documents to Docs or something
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, that's what i figured :/
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i don't like that solution... more of a work-around
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, there's got to be a way to change the default
<Shadoze> Aye, im 99% sure there is
<Barridus> i don't mind Destktop, i generally use it as a temporary place to store things before i delete/move
<ign0ramus> Barridus, that's exactly why i use it to drop screenshots ... i post 'em and delete 'em
<Barridus> yeah
<Barridus> i installed scrot and still nothing
<ign0ramus> Barridus, it won't give you any output, it will just place a screen on the desktop... you're not seeing it?
<Barridus> no it does not work when i hit printscreen (which i bound to your command).  the command works when entered into terminal however
<ign0ramus> Barridus, can you c/p the command you have in Input Actions?
<Barridus> scrot '%s.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Desktop/'
<Barridus> it works in terminal
<ign0ramus> Barridus, i would say try deleting the shortcut and doing it again
<Barridus> makes a quiet beep and saves a png
<ign0ramus> Barridus, make sure to do Global > Command
<Shadoze> Whats the command to repair broken packaagain?
<Shadoze> Openoffice is terribly broken
<ign0ramus> "apt-get -f install" ?
<Shadoze> :(
<Shadoze> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Shadoze> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Shadoze>   openoffice.org-kde: Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<Shadoze> E: Broken packages
<Shadoze> I wanted to install kde intergration for openoffice 3.1
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, you can try "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>"
<Barridus> ign0ramus, new global shortcut -> command/url?
<ign0ramus> Barridus, yu[
<ign0ramus> *yup, even
<Barridus> still does not work...
<ign0ramus> Barridus, what does the Trigger button say?
<Barridus> "Print"
<ign0ramus> Barridus, that's what it should be... and you've Applied it?
<Barridus> yeah
<ign0ramus> Barridus, that makes no sense that it would work in cli, but not in Input Actions... I don't get it
<ign0ramus> Barridus, i worked for a while to get the right command for me, and Shadoze confirmed that it worked for him...
<Barridus> hmm i tried shift printscreen and it seems to work
<Barridus> i wonder why print does not
<libervisco> Anyone knows how to make kate look like GTK in GNOME?
<ign0ramus> Barridus, that is strange... Shift+PrtScrn calls our scrot command?
<libervisco> (it should by default, but for some reason KDE tied apps ignore QT's QGTKStyle feature
<Barridus> no i mean i set it to that just now to troubleshoot
<ign0ramus> Barridus, and that works fine?
<Barridus> yeah
<Barridus> it won't work when bound to print on its own, apparently
<ign0ramus> Barridus, weird. only thing i can think of is your PrtScrn button may be mapped incorrectly
<Barridus> how?  i've never mapped/remapped anything until now
<ign0ramus> Barridus, do you have a keyboard layout assigned in Regional and Language?
<Barridus> i can live with shift-print, just curious what's wrong
<ign0ramus> Barridus, yeah, me too
<sanjay__> does anybody helps me to join php channel ???
<Barridus> hmm not sure
<ign0ramus> Barridus, i have that option disabled, if it helps at all...
<Shadoze> channel #php
<Barridus> i do too
<Barridus> Usa is selected, but disabled is as well
<Barridus> it's all greyed out
<ign0ramus> Barridus, i have no idea why your prtscrn won't work on its own
<ign0ramus> Barridus, yeah, that's the settings i have as well
<coreyman> Whats a good plasmoid for RSS?
<ign0ramus> coreyman, did you try rssnow?
<coreyman> ign0ramus yes, it has errors all the time
<coreyman> the words jumble up all the time.
<ign0ramus> coreyman, yeah, i tried it and didn't really like it either... i haven't really looked around for an alternative.  did you check www.kde-look.org ?
<coreyman> ign0ramus I'll take a look.
<ign0ramus> coreyman, good luck :)
<coreyman> :)
<Shadoze> does anyoneknow how to revert back to the standard bootsplash?
<Shadoze> Just i installe da different one, and sort of entered a command wrong
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, in System Settings > Appearance
<Shadoze> The them in question
<Shadoze> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Air+Usplash?content=105100
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, that splash screen?
<Shadoze> my resolution > 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<Shadoze> the bootplash one =/
<ActionParsnip> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ign0ramus> good call, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Shadoze: its not omething ierse withbut the factois my help. i lwyremve all tat flffi think its pointless
<ActionParsnip> *fluff
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, try typing with *2* hands :D
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: its saturday, i'm chillin ;)
<ign0ramus> lol
<ActionParsnip> tna replays are on :)
<Shadoze> Im not wasted enough to read that lol :P
<coreyman> I can't find a search function on KDE-Look.org.
<coreyman> :(
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, sweet!
<ActionParsnip> Shadoze: 2 hands now
<Shadoze> @ coreyman http://www.kde-look.org/content/search.php
<Shadoze> Hehe
<ActionParsnip> Shadoze: i always remove all the bootsplash stuff. i think its pointless
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, agreed
<Shadoze> I enjoy my eyecandy :(
<ign0ramus> bootsplash hides potential errors
<Shadoze> thats true
<ign0ramus> for whatever reason, lirc (infra red stuff) was causing boot times to double/triple, and i didn't know it until bootsplash was disabled
<Shadoze> bootspalshs with verbose mosdes are good
<ign0ramus> i just thought jaunty took forever to boot ;)
<ActionParsnip> ign0ramus: dont shutdown. just turn off monitor / tv
<coreyman> ign0ramus it seems that all the rss plasmoids are suffering the same bug because of qt4.5
<ign0ramus> ActionParsnip, well that was the thing... i don't even use IR for anything.  I've since removed all modules/packages for lirc
<ign0ramus> coreyman, ugh... not much i can do for you in that case :/
<coreyman> ign0ramus yea that sux
<ign0ramus> coreyman, i know you want it on the desktop, but there are great rss readers for firefox
<coreyman> ign0ramus yea i might do that.
<Shadoze> I dont use rss
<coreyman> I'll be back later, going to work on lawnmower.
<ign0ramus> coreyman, look into 'sage' if you go that route.  it's awesome.
<Shadoze> I prefer going to the website and taking a look myself
<coreyman> kk
<Shadoze> hard to break old habits
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i normally do the same thing, but at work i can't be browsing all day (crap), so rss works good for important stuff i wanna read.  i don't use rss at home.
<Shadoze> aye i see the sense there
<Shadoze> Grr
<Shadoze> openoffice 3.1 has to go
<Shadoze> http://i39.tinypic.com/wu2ujq.jpg
<Shadoze> :(
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, no icons?
<Shadoze> No icons, no colour, no life
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, did you see http://go-oo.org/ that was mentioned earlier?
<Shadoze> its terribly confused too
<Shadoze> http://i44.tinypic.com/20k53y8.jpg
<Shadoze> no i didn't looking now
<sonyvaio> hey guys i just installed 9.04 and well i connect to internet via mobile broadband and the nm widget isnt supporting it like knetwork manager used too in 8.10 so there is no way for me to connect to internet on that machine pls help me can anyone point me to a deb of knetwork manager or something else
<sonyvaio> any help would be appreciated
<robin0800> sonyvaio: are you on kde?
<sonyvaio> yup
<robin0800> sonyvaio: kppp then
<sonyvaio> well i have no way to connect to internet so i cannot intall it via kpackagekit and i tried one at packages.ubuntu.com and that one just keeps crashing
<robin0800> sonyvaio: gnome-ppp
<sonyvaio> where can i find it's deb robin0800
<robin0800> sonyvaio: not sure try google
<ign0ramus> kppp .deb here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/kppp
<sonyvaio> oh gee thanks ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> sonyvaio, np
<ZigmaTn> Hey
<ZigmaTn> Im having a litle problem with the Wifi adapter
<Shadoze> Like?
<ZigmaTn> I cannot connect to my wireless with it
<ZigmaTn> I think it's a drivers issue
<Shadoze> drivel model?
<ZigmaTn> Atheros A5007EG
<Shadoze> Are you using madwifi
<ZigmaTn> no
<ZigmaTn> but btw , when I enter to Hardware Drivers application it shows me "Support for Atheros 802.11 Wireless LAN Card"
<Shadoze> Enable it?
<ZigmaTn> yes it's enabled I see the green diode
<Shadoze> Hmm
<Shadoze> read this
<Shadoze> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html#more-394
<ZigmaTn> okey
<jacobo> preciso de ajuda na instalação de um impressora de rede, com IP fixo.....
<Shadoze> Sorry to just point you to a article, but it seems very relacent to what your trying to do
<Shadoze> jacobo ~ kubuntu-es
<ZigmaTn> btw , I can use the Wifi in Windows , did there any way to use the drivers of Windows in Linux ?
<Shadoze> Yes
<Shadoze> ndiswrapper
<Shadoze> here you go
<Shadoze> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KNDISWrapper?content=86885
<ZigmaTn> all right , thanks
<Shadoze> No problem
<Shadoze> You will need to point kndiswrapper to a few files
<Shadoze> So have the windows driver ready
<Shadoze> NOT the exe, the inf and sys files
<Shadoze> When using ndiswrapper however you lose some functionality
<Shadoze> You will not be able to place your card in monitor mode
<ZigmaTn> like ?
<Shadoze> Which means aircrack-ng and airsnort-ng will be useless to you
<ZigmaTn> So i cannot inject with it ?
<ZigmaTn> :S
<Shadoze> No you cannot
<Shadoze> If you want to use aircrack-ng ect.. you have to install it without ndiswrapper somehow
<ZigmaTn> what's the best solution ?
<Shadoze> Well, do you want to just browse the internet?
<Shadoze> of sniff and crack wireless networks
<Shadoze> *or
<vlada> hi all
<Shadoze> (your own networks, that is ;) )
<ZigmaTn> Sniff and Crack
<ZigmaTn> ya sure :P
<Shadoze> ndiswrapper is of no use then :(
<Shadoze> Follow this
<Shadoze> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html#more-394
<Shadoze> and you can..
<Shadoze> as that uses madwifi
<ZigmaTn> al right
<Shadoze> =-]
<Shadoze> god luck
<ZigmaTn> but the link seems down to me
<Shadoze> *good
<ZigmaTn> thanks
<Shadoze> fine here
<Shadoze> Working now?
<ZigmaTn> the link of MadWifi
<Shadoze> wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<Shadoze> ?
<ZigmaTn> this link http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<ZigmaTn> yes
<Shadoze> hmm your right
<Matisse> Is there a way, to check via shell if ktorrent finished downloading?
<Shadoze> @ zig
<Shadoze> we need to find that package somehow
<Shadoze> Is it just me or is the ubuntu forum theme messed up
<ZigmaTn> yes exactly
<ZigmaTn> this is very interresting
<ZigmaTn> http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/2240
<Shadoze> brb getting a cup  of tea
<Shadoze> see if you can find the package
<ZigmaTn> have your time
<francesco_> buonasera
<Shadoze> any luck?
<ZigmaTn> well , ya It going to work I think
<ZigmaTn> have a look here
<ZigmaTn> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html#more-394
<ZigmaTn> here is the valid link http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3942-20090205.tar.gz
<Shadoze> The requested URL /madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3942-20090205.tar.gz was not found on this server.
<ZigmaTn> oh yes :S
<ZigmaTn> here the VALID directory http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/
<Shadoze> the latest
<Shadoze> http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4016-20090429.tar.gz
<ZigmaTn> Im downloading it now
<Shadoze> :P
<ZigmaTn> hope it finally works xD
<Shadoze> =-p
<ZigmaTn> my download connection is 4 K/s
<ZigmaTn> it really sucks believe me xD
<Shadoze> why s low?
<ZigmaTn> I dont know , It's the providor's problem :S
<ZigmaTn> My contrat is for 512 K/S
<ZigmaTn> and I only get 4/5 K/s
<ZigmaTn> Max 10 K/s
<Shadoze> =O
<ZigmaTn> :((
<Shadoze> I thought my 256kb/s was bad
<Shadoze> my feiend moans at his 16mb/s
<Shadoze> I gave him the finger
<Shadoze> *friend
<ZigmaTn> xDD
<Shadoze> how far % now?
<ZigmaTn> It's general problem in here :(
<ZigmaTn> 91%
<ZigmaTn> I have friends which which they have 2 Mo/s and they only get 30-40 ko/s xD
<ZigmaTn> this a real damn issue :S
<ZigmaTn> Im building the essential package now
<Shadoze> aye dosnt sound good
<Shadoze> wicked ;)
<ZigmaTn> I done make install without downloading the essential package
<ZigmaTn> and I got
<ZigmaTn> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/zigma/Documents/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4016-20090429/tools'
<thuglife999> Hello every 1
<thuglife999> Help required?
<Shadoze> Thats normally fine
<Shadoze> as long as it was succesful at the end
<thuglife999> I just installed KDE and though its all kewl etc but when i try to go to my other drives,,, after giving password it won't open them
<ZigmaTn> It's the final sentence I got
<Shadoze> I know for a fact kubuntu comes with ntfs support
<thuglife999> plus i can't change my screen resolution in KDE
<thuglife999> Shadoze:  but why i can't open them then?
<Shadoze> That sounds like a graphics driver problem, unless you dont know where to change it?
<Shadoze> sec, zigma
<thuglife999> Shadoze:  but in GNOME it won't show such problem
<ZigmaTn> okey :)
<thuglife999> Shadoze:  what shall i do to get my drives open????
<thuglife999> some1 said you need to mount them... but what happened it was opening yesterday but today why is it messed up????
<Barridus> nothing like that happened when i switched to kde
<Virk> hi veryone
<Virk> I'm using kubuntu jaunty with the latest (and greatest) kde 4.3 beta
<thuglife999> Barridus:  but it is happeinin today
<thuglife999> Barridus:  how to get them open
<Virk> though I'm havind a problem, I think it is since kde 4.2, that moving files to the trash is so horrible slow...
<Barridus> maybe a permissions issue, idk much about it though
<Shadoze> @thuglife, http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/25/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-mount-your-windows-partition-and-make-it-readwritable/
<Shadoze> @ virk, i know its very slow but if you hold down shift then press delete its VERY fast
<Virk> even moving 1kb files to the trash, it takes more than a minute to remove them
<Virk> yes I know, but I'm using that trash can for a reason, really ;)
<Shadoze> @zigma, could you paste the output of your command?
<thuglife999> Shadoze:  i am following that link but happened? what can be the reason... why i was able  to open them yesterday????
<Shadoze> I dont know
<Shadoze> I can open mine fine after typing in password
<Virk> Shadoze: is this a known problem then?
<Shadoze> Probably
<Shadoze> @ virk https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/354617
<Shadoze> @ zigma, orry i didnt actually get that despite the notifications
<Shadoze> pastebin it
<Shadoze> pastebin.com
<Virk> Shadoze: jup, I just found out :)
<Virk> thanks tho
<ZigmaTn> okey
<alfonso> alguien en este canal habla español ?
<Shadoze> alfonso, #kubuntu-es
<Shadoze> =]
<alfonso> Shadoze: ya pregunte alli
<Shadoze> No hablo español ;)
<tekteen> !es |alfonso
<ubottu> alfonso: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alfonso> Forgive I do not speak Englishman, a translator will use online, I ask for excuses them if something of what I write does not have very much felt
<ZigmaTn> @Shadoze: http://pastebin.com/m1e1bc798
<Shadoze> If you join kubuntu-es you will be able to talk to people iny our own language :)
<alfonso> I am looking for help that in the channels of ubuntu, kubuntu - is it(he,she) could not have helped me, for if there exists anybody here that could help
<tekteen> alfonso, no comprende tu
<tekteen> alfonso, translators don't work
<Shadoze> @ zigma, that look fine
<Shadoze> i see no errors
<ZigmaTn> okey
<ZigmaTn> plz have a look in here
<ZigmaTn> a sec
<Shadoze> ok
<tekteen> alfonso, los traductores no funcionan bien
<ZigmaTn> @Shadoze: http://pastebin.com/m2555abdf
<Shadoze> type iwconfig
<ZigmaTn> lo        no wireless extensions.
<ZigmaTn> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ZigmaTn> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<Shadoze> & lsmod
<eagles0513875> !paste | ZigmaTn
<ubottu> ZigmaTn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> alfonso: este canale hablar en ingles solomente amigo. para hablar en espanol usar ubuntu-es or kubuntu-es gracias
<ZigmaTn> okey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ZigmaTn: just trying to prevent ya from flooding yourself outa the channel
<ZigmaTn> @Shadoze: http://pastebin.com/m3d785721
<alfonso> My problem is the following one, I have a card wireless rt73 in which(whom) the following thing happens to me: I give him to connect and he(she) asks for the password me, I put the password and when it(he,she) comes to 57 % for and returns to asking for the password. That the this password well because it(she) is the same that I use in another PC connected to the same router, the type of key and the this password well. If someone
<alfonso> knows to which this can be owed I am grateful for him PD helps me: If on having done the translation this question does not have very much felt I ask for excuses and I will try to express better
<Shadoze> #
<Shadoze> ath_pci                99096  0
<Shadoze> #
<Shadoze> wlan                  211952  1 ath_pci
<Shadoze> #
<Shadoze> ath_hal               198864  1 ath_pci
<Shadoze> try
<Shadoze> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<ZigmaTn> yes done
<Shadoze> outcome?
<ZigmaTn> ath_pci                99096  0
<ZigmaTn> wlan                  211952  1 ath_pci
<ZigmaTn> ath_hal               198864  1 ath_pci
<Mist_> question: What could be the cause my kubuntu 9.04 only prints one copy of a printjob even if I told it to print 10 or 20 or 100? It just remove the print job after 1st is printed *shrug*
<Shadoze> iwconfig
<ZigmaTn> Still no wireless extension
<Shadoze> have you rebooted since installing your driver?
<Shadoze> This int always necessary but can help
<ZigmaTn> not yet
<Shadoze> try =-]
<ZigmaTn> all right :)
<ZigmaTn> just after a sec cuz Im downloading some stuffs :S
<Mist_> Shadoze: I have. Trying to check if it something with the driver settings. It is a HP LaserJet 6L btw.. maybe should tried google and see if anyone else had same before asking ^^
<alexei> i have an original sound track to a movie in a separate *.ac3 file. How do I play *.avi with that sound?
<vadi01> whats the latest version of amarok in Kubuntu?
<Mist_> Noticed that I have number of copies under the tab job alternatives for the installed driver.. I hope they dont mean I should go and adjust that one each time I print from a program.
<Shadoze> i dont have a pronter so i dont know much about it
<Mist_> maybe if I set the 1 value of copies for default printer to 0 it might not override or something.. hmm..
 * vadi01 says hi to all
<Shadoze> How do you spell que?
<Shadoze> i can remmebr for the life of me
<Shadoze> say, i was in the middle of the "que"
<Shadoze> its not spelt like tha ti just cant rmemebr
<Shadoze> *remember
<Shadoze> @ mist
<Shadoze> google printing Queuing kde4
<Shadoze> que, or whatever it is !
<Shadoze> i hate tha tword
<alfonso> hello
<alfonso> Shadoze: You can help your me
<Mist_> Shadoze: ill do that.. no change here regarding more copies printed than 1 from okular.. heh.. :)
<Shadoze> Heh i can't help you there i know next to notigna bout printig
<Shadoze> @ alfonso how?
<Mist_> ah... Bug #286014:
<Mist_> This report is public
<Mist_> kde print ignores duplex & copy options
<Mist_> ^^ first one..
<Mist_> it haven't been fixed since 8.10 thus.. sigh..
<alfonso> Shadoze: This one is my problem
<alfonso> A moment please
<Mist_> Seems it is a okular problem as well partly.. what other pdf reader is there around.. wait.. search box in synaptic is my friend..
<Shadoze> ghostview
<Shadoze> or something like that
<Shadoze> yes alfonso?
<Shadoze> ok
<alfonso> A moment please
<Shadoze> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/
<Shadoze> @Mist that is
<alfonso> My problem is the following one, I have a card wireless rt73 in which(whom) the following thing happens to me: I give him to connect and he(she) asks for the password me, I put the password and when it(he,she) comes to 57 % for and returns to asking for the password. That the this password well because it(she) is the same that I use in another PC connected to the same router, the type of key and the this password well. If someone
<Shadoze> ok alfon
<Shadoze> erm
<alfonso> Shadoze: When you speak with me porfavor put my name to see that you dirigeas to my and the translation do of what you say to me, but tendria that to translate everything
<alfonso> Thank you
<alfonso> Shadoze: knows to which this can be owed I am grateful for him PD helps me: If on having done the translation this question does not have very much felt I ask for excuses and I will try to express better
<Shadoze> Basically your having problem with your wireless cardrt73
<Shadoze> What make is that
<Shadoze> atheros, intel?
<alfonso> Shadoze: intel
<Shadoze> @ alfonso
<Shadoze> maybe this is of interest
<Shadoze> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gui-installer-for-rt73-ralink-devices-beta.html
<Shadoze> actually wait, that ralink :(
<Mist_> sigh.. why the hell should they mess with a printer system that worked good for once in pre 8.10 ubuntu and kubuntul.. and why they release this shit for instead and not test it working first..
<Mist_> starting to feel like another microsoft OS with half finnished things released and then patched to hell afterwards..
<Shadoze> It because the 4.*.* series is not mature yet ;(
<Shadoze> you can install kde 3.5 alongside 4, and appratnly it works fine
<Mist_> mm.. =/ Thats why PCLOS and Mandrake didn't go KDE4 in 2009 releases yet I heard.. ^^ Then again.. one could choose not to go latest ubuntu version as well and stick to kde3.x
<Mist_> Oh.. ah..
<Mist_> hmm...
<alfonso> Shadoze: thank you
<Mist_> Shadoze: does that mean one choose either kde3 or kde4 at login?
<Shadoze> yes
<alfonso> It(He,She) will try to solve it
<Mist_> That could work.. then again.. got gnome as an option as well.. hmm..
<Shadoze> ew gnome
<Shadoze> too restrictive
<Mist_> I know.. but printing probably works there ;)
<Shadoze> it does in 3.5 though?
<Mist_> faster relogging there than install and fiddle with 3.5 atm :)
<tkesler> I have a remote desktop question
<carlos_> Hi all
<carlos_> I have installed kubuntu with Wubi
<yao_ziyuan> grub's "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns hd(0,0) and hd(0,2)
<carlos_> I have two NTFS drive partitions on same disk. I have installed wubi on one of them. Now I can see one NTFS partition, but the other doesn't seem to be anywher
<yao_ziyuan> hd(0,0) is my kubuntu installation and hd(0,2) is an opensuse installation done today
<carlos_> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<yao_ziyuan> how do i let hd(0,2) disappear in this grub response?
<carlos_> /dev/sda1   *           1       14357   115322571    7  HPFS/NTFS
<carlos_> /dev/sda2           14358       16789    19535040   83  Linux
<carlos_> /dev/sda3           16790       19221    19535040    7  HPFS/NTFS
<carlos_> /dev/sda4           19222       19457     1895670    5  Extended
<carlos_> /dev/sda5           19222       19457     1895638+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<carlos_> I only can see in dolphin sda3, but sda1 is no where. Where it puts wubi taht partition!
<yao_ziyuan> solved
<carlos_> ups
<carlos_> is on /host :D
<carlos_> solved :D
<Rikkiviisas> Has anyone else here been unable to boot after upgrading to Jaunty?
<debaser> hi
<debaser> how can I restore the standard kde menu entries?
<Rikkiviisas> debaser: Right-click > Menu editor > Edit > restore to system menu
<Rikkiviisas> Does anyone know how to get the Grub working again in Jaunty. I just upgraded and am unable to get past stage 1.5 (now on liveCD)
<debaser> Rikkiviisas: there's no such option
<Rikkiviisas> debaser: I'm assuming you mean the menu in KDE4?
<debaser> no in kde3
<debaser> I'm sorry
<Rikkiviisas> debaser: Alright, nevermind then.
<debaser> Rikkiviisas: so you don't know?
<Rikkiviisas> debaser: Nope.
<debaser> Rikkiviisas: what if I deleted the file that manage my preferences?
<pushrax> hi all.  is there a way to easily change the video bit plane from 24bit to 16bit, without changing xorg and restarting?
<pushrax> using radeon x3870 with fglx drivers
<Shadoze> england, you?
<garcia-rico> hola
<meganut> hi
<garcia-rico> how are you?
<meganut> I'm fine, thanks :)
<garcia-rico> I'm Spanish
<garcia-rico> This is the first time that i'm connected
<sheytan_> So, welcome :D
<garcia-rico> I speak a little English
<garcia-rico> Just a little
<garcia-rico> :D
<sheytan_> there's a lot of people that speak just a little english ;d
<sheytan_> like me :D
<Unksi> hi garcia-rico
<Unksi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sheytan_> some Kubuntu devs here?
<Unksi> theres spanish channel as well^
<Unksi> would expect so
<Unksi> theres #kubuntu-devel for development discussion, though
<garcia-rico> Ok, thak you
<sheytan_> oh, thanks D:
<sheytan_> :D
<Unksi> youre welcome^
<garcia-rico> I like to speak English because I practise
<Unksi> yeah thats good^
<Unksi> irc is a good place to learn
<Mekzholan> Hi, I've just recently upgraded to 9.04. This changed an important setting for me: the display backlight get's switched of after a few minutes of beeing idle. But I want it to stay on. :( I did change the KDE power settings already, but that didn't help. :( Can anyone give me a hint of what I could try next? Where else could be some power settings (that are overriding the KDE ones...)?
<garcia-rico> Where do you live?
<Unksi> Mekzholan: did you check the screensaver settings?
<Unksi> uk, but am moving back to finland in about 2 weeks
<garcia-rico> That's great
<Unksi> yeah
<sheytan_> Unksi: maybe you'll meet Linus :D
<Unksi> you?
<garcia-rico> Spain
<Unksi> sheytan_: he lives in usa :p
<garcia-rico> Valencia, Spain
<Unksi> ok, sounds nice
<Mekzholan> Unksi: yes, did change it already. But it even seems that no screensaver get's activated, it seems to go directly into backlight of... (I didn't wait long enough infront of the laptop to know for sure, though)
<Unksi> portland if i remember right^
<garcia-rico> I'd like to go to Findland
<sheytan_> Unksi: yeah, but he comes from Finland?
<Unksi> ok, did you check all the different powersaving states? performance and powersave are the ones you are most probably using atm
<Unksi> yea he does
<Mekzholan> Unksi: yes, I changed all exept extreme powersave
<Unksi> ok
 * Mekzholan is currently on "performance" 
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Unksi> for both, action after the system has been unused for x minutes (so that it does not lock the screen) and from the display powersave tab?
<TuDeseo> hi
<Unksi> hi
<Mekzholan> Unksi: "Performance": nothing; "Powersave": after 15 min suspend to RAM
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> hmm, i wonder if the powersave daemon from intrepid is still in use in your system
<Unksi> if it is, it could be causing the problem
<Mekzholan> Unksi: how can I figure that out?
<Unksi> no idea.. i'm looking if i can find anything in launchpad^
 * Mekzholan had to remove the guidance and kde-guidance packages before it was possible to upgrade...
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> Mekzholan: do you have guidance-power-manager or kde-guidance-powermanager installed?
<Unksi> if you do, remove them
<Kasm279> quassel sucks -_-
<Mekzholan> Unksi: nope, I had to remove them already to be able to upgrade to 9.04...
<Unksi> ok
<tehboriz> i gotta mount a copy-protected ISO on my linux and acetone won't do it. The problem is I don't have a CD-ROM driver. Windows isn't an option, I'm on USB boot.
<Unksi> tehboriz: sudo mount -o loop image.iso /mount/it/here should do the job
<ActionParsnip> tehboriz: ISO is a cd image and is read only without some jiggery pokery
<tehboriz> ActionParsnip: what do you mean..
<ActionParsnip> tehboriz: he said its a copy protected ISO, which is kinda moot
<tehboriz> how about .bin?
<ActionParsnip> tehboriz: you can copy the file easily
<tehboriz> im trying to isntall diablo II, i have the game with legit keys
<tehboriz> but i downloaded a torrent with .bin
<tehboriz> and .cue
<ActionParsnip> tehboriz: i'd ask in n#winehq
<tehboriz> thx
<Unksi> tehboriz: you can convert .bin to .iso with bchunk
<ActionParsnip> tehboriz: /join #winehq
<iivv_> anyone else experiencing flickering youtube videos in firefox and konqueror?
<Unksi> Mekzholan: nothing else than that on launchpad, you could try creating a bug report about it, try to be as specific as possible with it^
<Shadoze> for mounting and managing iso images i recommend acetonelISO
<monolith> Does 9.04 still use the same adept as 8.10 for it's package management GUI?
<Shadoze> No, it uses kpackagekit
<monolith> Shadoze: Oh good, I'll have to get round to upgradeing then. I don't like Adept very much. =(
<merlin37> i need help why in 9.04 is the memtest86+ failing to load i need a patch or fix for it please ty
<Shadoze> @ monoloth kpackagekit is the default in 9.04 ;)
<tehboriz> why does kpackagekit
<tehboriz> suck
<Mamarok> tehboriz: it doesn't, why do you say that?
<monolith> tehboriz: I haven't used kpackagekit, but I can hardly see it being more annoying than Adept.
<tehboriz> Mamarok: im trying to insall cdemu and it just says ERROR and the error screen covers the one which lets me troubleshoot
<Mamarok> cdemu? not in the official repositories AFAIK
<merlin37> i need help why in 9.04 is the memtest86+ failing to load i need a patch or fix for it please ty
<Mamarok> merlin37: patience
<tehboriz> i know it's not Mamarok, i got .deb from the sourceforge site
<tehboriz> when i try to install, gives me unspecified eror
<tehboriz> im gonna try synaptic
<Mamarok> tehboriz: but you shouldn't use küackagekit for that then
<merlin37> sorry just been dealin with this for days now
<Mamarok> tehboriz: you can't install *.deb with kpackagekit, it get's packages only from the repos
<Mamarok> tehboriz: use sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<tehboriz> o ok lemme try
<tehboriz> would synaptic do it
<vadi01> Mamarok: whats the latest amarok in kubuntu 9.04? is amarok 2.1 beta 1 available?
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<monolith> Wouldn't the .deb have some dependancies also?
<Mamarok> vadi01: yes, from the PPA only though
<vadi01> Mamarok: how to enable ppa?
<tehboriz> omfg it has dependencies that it doesn't want to auto install
<Mamarok> vadi01: wait, I'll get it for you
<tehboriz> how do i add repos
<tehboriz> To check out specific part of project, append its name to above URL; i.e.:
<tehboriz> svn co https://cdemu.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/cdemu/trunk/libmirage
<tehboriz> is that right?
<Mamarok> vadi01: you need to add the following to your sources.list:
<Mamarok> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Mamarok> vadi01: that's the same repositorie where KDE 4.2.3 is, also, so you will have to choose manually
<Mamarok> tehboriz: not at all
<Mamarok> tehboriz: that would only get you the sources
<Mamarok> if ever
<tehboriz> which it should auto find if it wants
<vadi01> ok thanks
<Mamarok> tehboriz: you need to download the pacakge from sourceforge, then use sudo dpkg -i pacakgename.deb
<Mamarok> to install
<tehboriz> i did that Mamarok it says it needs the daemon
<Mekzholan> Unksi, at least switching to "presentation" has helped now...
<Unksi> Mekzholan: hmm ok, so it has something to do with the settings there then
<Mamarok> tehboriz: well, then you are missing some packages
<tehboriz> why can't it be an oficial project >.<
<Mamarok> tehboriz: why don't you just use k3b?
<tehboriz> wats that
<Mamarok> tehboriz: that's the cd burner/ripper/whatever application for KDE
<tehboriz> Mamarok: im trying to mount a bin that's copy protected
<Mamarok> tehboriz: copy protected?
<tehboriz> Mamarok: Diablo II
<Mamarok> tehboriz: you mean a copy protected CD?
<Mamarok> tehboriz: did you try to run it in wine?
<tehboriz> yeah it says please insert cd
<Mamarok> tehboriz: and?
<vadi01__> big question...is it a original cd?))))
<jrk> hi - how to do pairing with audio bluetooth device in jaunty?
<Rikkiviisas> does anyone here know how to force grub to find the stage 1 file?
<jrk> for hcitool cc I'm getting Can't create connection: Input/output error
<tehboriz> well i know the install disc is mounted... Mamarok
<Mamarok> vadi01: I think he downloaded it frlom somewhere and needs to burn it
<Rikkiviisas> or alternatively temporarily re-map drives while using the live disk
<Mamarok> tehboriz: as I don't know about that game in particlar, did you google for advice?
<Mamarok> tehboriz: I found this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<tehboriz> Mamarok: nobody does this through virtual cd's
<Shadoze> You want to mount iso?
<Mamarok> tehboriz: as I said, I can't help you, sorry
<tehboriz> mount .bin that's copy protected
<tehboriz> it;s okay
<tehboriz> i gotta get a usb cd rom drive...
<Shadoze> http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=acetoneiso
<Resistol> hi all, if I get 100% cpu usage and awful playback with youtube fullscreen, will installing the proprietary video drivers solve the issue?
<Mamarok> Resistol: that's probably your flash plugin running wild
<Resistol> Mamarok, I was just using a livecd - all i did was install firefox and adobe flash installer, could it still be running wild?
<Mamarok> and other video drivers are not needed if you use a flash video
<Mamarok> Resistol: what does top tell you?
<dany21> Resistol: which browser do you use?
<Mamarok> Resistol: wait, you use a live CD and installed Firefox? you installed from a live CD you mean
<Mamarok> dany21: firefox, he just said
<Shadoze> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/medium/ganroth.jpg
<Shadoze> Kde 1.1
<Resistol> Mamarok, I booted off the live cd, added the usual repositories, then installed firefox and adobe flash
<Mamarok> Resistol: so you actually do not have an installed Linux?
<damian_> Ati radeon hd 4670 play on X.org in 9.04 kubuntu ?
<Mamarok> damian_: yes, but not with the fglrx driver, still extremely buggy
<damian_> ohh thx
<Shadoze> oh no
<Shadoze> I remmeber my fglrx days
<Shadoze> *gulps*
<Resistol> I had previously been using Kubuntu and OpenSuse and Mint Linux (Gnome) - just trying all of them out installed on the HD, but full screen youtube was not working on any of them, so I gave up -this was before 9.04 though
<Shadoze> but full screen
<Shadoze> do you mean maximised, or hq?
<Resistol> I'm wondering if 9.04 or any other recent changes may have fixed the issue
<Resistol> Shadoze, I just go to youtube.com, pick any video, then hit the full screen button, then my cpu goes to 100%, i get 2FPS, tearing, and I feel like stabbing babies out of frustration
<Mamarok> Resistol: blame Adobe, they make the driver
<Mamarok> Shadoze: nice old KDE :)
 * Mamarok remembers the days...
<damian_> Yesterday i was trying to instal kubuntu 9,04 but i cant switch to graph mode. I found my kubuntu 7.10 and im using it now
<Shadoze> I was to young to remmeber the days ;)
<Shadoze> *remember
<andre1975> Kubuntu 9.04 on Netbook?
<Mamarok> damian_: you can remove the fglrx driver and use the Radeon one, works fine here with the Radeon 3650
<Resistol> Mamarok, I put a bug report on adobe.com, it has like 20 votes, what else can I do?
<Resistol> http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1692
<Mamarok> Resistol: pray, proprietary manufactures usually ignore bug reports
<Shadoze> Adobe dont give a sh** about open source
<Shadoze> They only want money money money
<Resistol> Well is there any work around, other than using compiz "zoom in" feature?
<Shadoze> Resistol
<Mamarok> Resistol: us hq where it is available, else get other formats than flash
<Shadoze> were you trying hd, or maximised?
<Resistol> Shadoze, just maximized
<Mamarok> Shadoze: full screen, read what he says :)
<kaddi> hello :)
<Shadoze> oh, i've never used youtube's hd feature
<Mamarok> hi kaddi
<Shadoze> i thought it maximised it
<Shadoze> Alright kaddi
<Resistol> I'm trying HQ now, seems to be smooth in "regular size"
<Resistol> oh wait hah I'm in windows now
<Resistol> whoops
<Resistol> What difference does using HQ make?  (As far as FPS / Tearing/ CPU usage)
<Mamarok> Resistol: just FYI, trying such stuff without a really installed Linux is eating CPU for sure, did you try it in a normally installed distribution?
<Mamarok> works here, Jaunty, Firefox, flash plugin 64-bit, KDE 4.3 beta 1
<Resistol> Mamarok, yes, I had OpenSuse, Ubuntu, Kubuntu all installed
<Shadoze> Works here
<Shadoze> 32bit, jaunty, kde 4.2.3
<mzkapoo> What's the video capture for KDE4?
<mzkapoo> please tell me.
<Mamarok> mzkapoo: there's a video editing application, that's what you are looking for?
<Shadoze> Brb guys
<Shadoze> n gals
<Mamarok> too fast...
<danielin> is anyone here?
<Mamarok> !ask | danielin
<ubottu> danielin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> mzkapoo: or just for screen sessions?
<mzkapoo> yes
<slow-motion> hi
<Resistol> Does Kubuntu have a graphical boot OS menu available (Like GRUB with more than text)?
<mzkapoo> capturing my screen is the same  movie in youtube.
<mzkapoo> Thank you.
<Mamarok> mzkapoo: there is Istanbul
<mzkapoo> There is no navstar in KpackageKit.
<mzkapoo> : (
<navstar> navstar its me
<Mamarok> mzkapoo: that was not an answer to you, he just changed his nick :)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<cemunal> hi all
<Mamarok> mzkapoo: there is Istanbul and recordMyDesktop
<kaddi> hi cemunal :)
<mzkapoo> you're kidding.
<navstar> hi every body im dr nick
<Mamarok> mzkapoo: look at your screen
<mzkapoo> Istanbul is the name of city in Arab area.
<cemunal> i can't see shoutcast list in amarok2; why?
<navstar> what's happend if i install my kubuntu, select other country....
<Mamarok> mzkapoo: it is also a screen capture application
<navstar> i have problem
<Mamarok> cemunal: you have to activate it in the tools section
<Mamarok> navstar: what problem do you have exactly?
<cemunal> Mamarok, it does not work
<Mamarok> cemunal: which version exactly?
<cemunal> 2.0.2
<cemunal> Mamarok, ^
<navstar> i ask: if in the case wich i change my country in the installation,
<Mamarok> cemunal: yeah, seen it :)
<Mamarok> cemunal: you could upgrade to 2.1 beta 1, or else be patient for it to arrive in the backports
<cemunal> Mamarok, thanks.
<navstar> im goin to reset, i finish to install kubuntu, see u
<Mamarok> cu
<raymears> hello everyone. i'd really love to be able to use either one of the two kget plasmoids, but i get the error message "could not find component:X" where X is either kgetpiechart or kgetbarchart
<raymears> does anyone know if these things work (i've installed them from the standard jaunty repos)
<raymears> and if so, what would i have to do to get them working?
<raymears> thanks
<nerdbiker> join
<nerdbiker> -h
<wimpies> anybody around that can help me with my KDE4 9.04 login ? I have enabled autologin and my login process runs till the last Icon in the startup splash but that basically hangs till something happens and my system reboots.
<Mamarok> raymears: you are running Kget?
<Mamarok> that widget can only work if Kget is actually running, then it will start drawing charts
<raymears> Mamarok: of course i am.
<raymears> would be silly to expect the thing to work if i weren't.
<Mamarok> raymears: sry, just to make sure
<raymears> what else could it be?
<Mamarok> raymears: it definitely works here in KDE 4.3 beta, so maybe be patient
<raymears> oh. that'll take some time. just wanted to make sure. thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> raymears: you are welcome :)
<raymears> bye
<Guest37703> Shadoze test
<Shadoze> Just reinstalled with ext4, it's really fast ;)
<Shadoze> Copying 40gb's of data and theres barely a reduction in speed
<Mamarok> Shadoze: you read the warnings, did you?
<slow-motion> n8
<Shadoze> Warnings?
<Shadoze> No
<Walex> Shadoze: it is not bad, we'll see how it fragments. Also, "barely a reduction in speed" is alrgely a function of the elevator.
<Walex> curiously RedHat Enterprise Linux will have XFS in the next release. Good move, even if a bit too late.
<Shadoze> Copying 40gb of data on my ext3 kubuntu would have made it go so slow, almost non usuable till it was done
<Walex> Shadoze: 'ext3' can fragment very very badly.
<Shadoze> Mmm :(
<Shadoze> Just did a reinstall
<Shadoze> Chose ext4
<Shadoze> Id cocked my kubuntu up so much i decided to start afresh ;)
<Shadoze> As they say
<Shadoze> Curiosity killed the cat
<Mamarok> Shadoze: your choice, there are still problems, get yourself a live CD with a 2.6.28 kernel for emergencies
<Mamarok> you can't boot into it with a kernel below that
<Walex> Shadoze: I have been using JFS for a long time it is very reliable and with good performance, architecture similar to 'ext4' but without the 'ext3' backward compatibility and limitations.
<Shadoze> How fast is it?
 * Walex thinks that JFS should have become the standard Linux FS a long time ago, with XFS as an alternative for very large systems.
<Mamarok> Walex: should be faster than ext on large disk I guess
<Walex> Mamarok: and fragments less.
<Mamarok> zfs would be nice...
<Walex> http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/0905May.html#090518 some very recent test I did with SATA drives and JFS
<Walex> Mamarok: BTRFS is competitive with ZFS and is almost ready...
<Shadoze> Looks nice
<Walex> Mamarok: but sometimes I think of switching to OpenSolaris, but not necessarily because of ZFS.
<Mamarok> Walex: I don't think I will need anything else that soon, just a laptop here
<Shadoze> My hard disk is 500gb
<Shadoze> So it's not too small or big
<Mamarok> Walex: KDE works on OpenSolaris anyway
<Mamarok> mine is 200 Gb
<Mamarok> could be something for the external disk though
 * Mamarok calls it a day
<ubuntu_> I am on a flash drive with 4 Gig
<ubuntu_> pendrive linux
<Shadoze> I had a flash disk that was 8gb, but it got so badly corrupted it had to go
<Shadoze> Goodbye, mamarofk
<Shadoze> *mamarok
<Mamarok> gn8 all
<Shadoze> Night
<carolija> Hi to all ppl
<carolija> Can anyone help me please I am going crazy, this is I don't know how many time after installing kubuntu happening :
<carolija> "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or failed. The error code is 3. Check your installation " ?
<carolija> So it's go like this, after installation all is fine few days and after I'd like to change my desktop to look little bit "fency" and install some programs I have even save the list of programs!
<carolija> ...So wan i install them and after restart i got this msg kstartupconfig4 does not exist or failed. The error code is 3. Check your installation , but I can login via ssh from other IP just i can't run X only way to get in is via konzola .
<Shadoze> Erm
<carolija> I have : carolija@carolija:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<carolija> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] [1002:4150]
<carolija> if this help ?
<carolija> any idea please ?
<carolija> And 1 giga Ram memory
<Shadoze> That sounds like your ~/.kde directory is gone
<carolija> Shadoze, and there is some solution for that ?
<Shadoze> Most defiantly but i don't know right now
<Shadoze> I can research it if you like
<carolija> I'd like that i have no idea what to do anymore, than reinstall the system again ...
<ubuntu_> reinstalling sounds a good idea
<Shadoze> No
<Shadoze> that takes the piss if they have to reinstall ever few days
<Shadoze> carolija, are you auto loging in?
<carolija> right, i reinstall it every two day ...
<carolija> right now yes, but before i didn't
<Shadoze> No don't that would take the piss
<Shadoze> reinstalling every two days
<ubuntu_> if you had Windows you would have used up all your lives by now
<Shadoze> Turn autologin off
<Shadoze> Lives, lol
<Shadoze> carolija, do you know how to turn autologin off?
<carolija> ok ill do that
<Shadoze> And also, are you using an encrypted lvm?
<carolija> No, i don't Shadoze
<carolija> what is the command to turn that off ? to don't google it ?
<Shadoze> autlogin?
<carolija> yess
<Shadoze> goto system settings
<Shadoze> then click the advanced tab
<carolija> but i am in konzola , I have no desktop
<Shadoze> then click, login manager
<Shadoze> K, sec
<carolija> I can go into desktop
<carolija> ok
<carolija> can't*
<Shadoze> hold up, still looking ;)
<carolija> me too:)
<Shadoze> :P
<Shadoze> carolija, does that error occur if you type kdm
<Shadoze> type it into the console
<carolija> No, nothing is hepening i just trued that one lol
<carolija> but just root can type kde, and still nothing
<carolija> tried*
<ivan_> i like help me to resolve one thing... i am new user for ubuntu, and i have installed this with xp... i haven't create partition, the installation from ubuntu create me this partition? thanks!
<Shadoze> ?
<buzzzzz> Hi, I have a problem with kubuntu 9.04 and flash sound. For some time everything works finde but after a few hours suddently all flash video sounds are distorted until I restart Firefox. Then everything is  back to normal for a while until next distortions occur. No problems with other sounds e.g. amarok is fine.
<carolija> ivan_, you want to somebody create yoy partition ?
<buzzzzz> Any ieas?
<carolija> you*
<carolija> No buzzzzz, sorry
<carolija> Shadoze kdm or gdm ? lol
<Shadoze> if you use kde, then kdm
<buzzzzz> Its kind of a strange problem, hard to track down but seems to be kubuntu specific as there were no problems with debian and flash. Maybe pulse audio??
<carolija> ah so,, then i did ok
<Shadoze> Automatic login can be suppressed by pressing the Shift key immediately after the X-Server switches to graphics mode and releasing it when kdm's hourglass cursor appears.
<carolija> hmmm, now is something heppening, the screen is black
<carolija> ill wait a little
<Shadoze> Okie dokie
<Shadoze> i need to reboot, brb in 1minute
<kaddi> hi, someone is bugging me to use the kolobok smileys. Does anyone happen to know if these can be easily installed for kopete? or are available by default?
<kaddi> ignore me, there is a tut on their homepage -.-
<Shadoze> Yes kaddi lol, you can get it immeditaly
<Shadoze> Go to kopete > configure > chat window > emotions tab > manage emotions > get new themes > then find koblock
<Shadoze> brb carol
<kaddi> Shadoze, yeah they have very detailed instructions on their homepage, but I somehow managed to overlook them the first time I checked :/
<kaddi> Shadoze thanks :)
<Shadoze> back
<kaddi> Shadoze, Thanks. :) I noticed they have very detailed instructions on their homepage, but I somehow managed to overlook them the first time I checked :/
<Shadoze> No problem, i didn't even know what you were talking about and just navigated through kopete ;)
<Shadoze> @ carol any progress?
<Shadoze> @ carolija type locate kstartupconfig4 | grep bin
<Shadoze> That will see if you actually have kstartupconfig4
<carolija> damn
<carolija> now I can't login via konzola :|
<Shadoze> After running that command?
<Shadoze> According to someone else that has this problem
<Shadoze> they installed the latest version of qt that's in the repos and all is sound
<carolija> Yes, after i did that I have black screen with some colored lines
<carolija> and keybord is blocked
<Shadoze> Reboot ;)
<mason> looking for help with klik, if there is a specific chat for that
<carolija> i did id 5 time :/
<Shadoze> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=64326
<Shadoze> irc.freenode.net #klik
<mason> also does anyone know on kubuntu how to stop making the windows show contents while dragging
<mason> cant find the setting
<mason> nm found it after all
<Shadoze> carol can you login to any otehr type of manager apart from kdm
<Shadoze> or perhaps failsafe kubuntu?
<carolija> Ill try to check with CD ... If no luck i don't see  other why than to reinstall it :/
<Shadoze> if kde 4 really isn't working for you you could try the kde 3.5 remix of jaunty
<Mindblade16> I was wonder if someone could help me. I'm trying to play DVDs on my Ubuntu computer, but it won't let me for some reason
<Mindblade16> wondering
<jussi01> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<carolija> it fok fine, untill I installd some programs for desktop ( to look fency ) , some sh*it what I dont need ...Somethink 3D , don't know now but I have on .txt
<Mindblade16> thanks
<Matisse> is there another display configuration file like /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<Shadoze> compiz?
<carolija> <Shadoze> compiz? --- Yea!
<carolija> that one ....
<carolija> maybe my PC is to old for that kind of sh*t
<carolija> ?
<Shadoze> probably not
<carolija> This is just some old desktop from before 3 eyars PC3
<Shadoze> compix runs even at quite low specs
<carolija> yea ?
<Shadoze> but if it cuased your problems dont install it again ;)
<carolija> i will not lol
<mgl> hello
<carolija> But i am thinking of install it on this laptop to have two distros
<carolija> and than i can try it
<mgl> does someone speak spanish
<carolija> i dont mgl
<mgl> tks
<Shadoze> mgl
<Shadoze> goto #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<mgl> how can i go to spanish room?
<mgl> ok tks
<Shadoze> np
<Shadoze> Corolija, what do you mean?
<carolija> Hre i have Vista on laptop and he is stong PC
<carolija> so I can try all 3D things ...
<Shadoze> lol your laptop must be great
<Shadoze> to run vista you need at least 16gb of ram ;)
<Shadoze> but yes, im sure dcompiz will work on your laptop
<carolija> yea, it should run ..
<carolija> just I have to make backp CD first of all because i don't have it, and garanti if finish if they see that I installed othr distro lol
<Shadoze> what are you installing now?
<carolija> Now i installink kubuntu 9.04
<Shadoze> Wicked ;)
<carolija> I was think about ubuntu
<Shadoze> kde 4 or 3.5 version?
<carolija> but i am not sure if it's good for me ...
<carolija> kde4
<Shadoze> what gnome or kde4?
<carolija> the newest kubuntu lol
<carolija> kde
<carolija> i have ubuntu too
<Shadoze> Well, you can use Kubuntu 9.04 with kde 3.5 if you wish you know
<carolija> what u think is beter ? ;p
<carolija> how you mean, to download it ?
<Shadoze> yes, they made a remix
<Shadoze> that just has kde 3.5
<Shadoze> well, kde 4 is great but kde 3.5 is more polished
<carolija> and what is th diferent ?
<carolija> ah 3.5 has more support ?
<Shadoze> No kde 3.5 was around alot longer than kde 4
<Shadoze> so kde 3.5 is VERY stable and polished
<Shadoze> I can lin you to the jaunty kde 3.5 if you want?
<Shadoze> you can have a look
<carolija> give m the link
<carolija> to try, who know ...
<Shadoze> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Shadoze> Take a look
<Shadoze> tell me what you think
#kubuntu 2009-05-24
<carolija> hmm, look nice and i'd like to try
<carolija> just where to download it ?
<carolija> I have just this opetions :
<carolija> Which release do you want?
<carolija> Kubuntu 9.04 - Featuring the cutting edge KDE 4 and maintained until 2010 Kubuntu 8.04 - Featuring the mature KDE 3 and maintained until October 2009
<carolija> I already have kubuntu 8.04
<Shadoze> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/counter/click.php?id=21
<Shadoze> oops
<Shadoze> go http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<Shadoze> then downlaod the x86 one
<gracisass> hey i am getting a grub ERROR 17 can anyone help me with this?
<gracisass> and when i fdisk my /dev/sda it doesn't show the partitions inside the extended partition
<Paquito> Hi!
<Shadoze> Hey!
<Guest41736> hi
<Shadoze> hi
<Guest41736> how's the free irc world doing
<Shadoze> Pretty good cheers
<Shadoze> (not that i'm the entire free software world ;) )
<carolija> Downloaded
<carolija> now just to burn it and install
<Shadoze> awesome! brb in 5 getting a drink ;)
<carolija> bring for mr yoo some :p
<carolija> me too *
<carolija> lol
<carolija> seen sea_master
<carolija> !seen sea_master
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<carolija> !brb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brb
<carolija> !sea_master
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sea_master
<carolija> !technikk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about technikk
<carolija> is this KDE 3.5 ?   kubuntu-9.04-kde3-desktop-i386.iso
<carolija> Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.3 for 9.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are packaging issues
<Shadoze> Kde 3.5
<Shadoze> you can run kde 4 apps fine in kde 3
<Phibes> hi, im trying to run an old windows game, AoE2, and the panel keeps getting in the way for the game to get in fullscreen mode
<rmattb> any guestimates on when issues Torvalds mentioned with KDE will be improved?
<Shadoze> That happened to me on l4d
<Phibes> Oh... I think it might be easier to find something for L4D Shadoze
<Shadoze> Nah, i got it fixed in the end :) now runs perfect
<Phibes> how?
<rayscty> hey
<Shadoze> Emulated a desktop thingy in wine as 800x600 then reverted back
<Shadoze> seemed to work
<Shadoze> anyhow theres a new wine relase perhaps your problems gone in that?
<Phibes> heh, gonna try that now...
<Phibes> nope...
<Shadoze> =[ im not really sure
<Shadoze> byt my panel no longer gets in the way
<Shadoze> it did used too
<Phibes> yeah... also with 1280x1024 emulated screen.. still in the way
<Shadoze> >.<
<Shadoze> my resolution is 1024x768 ;)
<Phibes> well... for hl2 based games its also 1024x768
<Phibes> but for Age of empires II...
<Phibes> LOL
<Phibes> now my screen is 800x600 because i killed an ingame aoe2 game...
<Matisse> is there another display configuration file like /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<Phibes> anyways... bye!
<Shadoze> not sure sorry
<Shadoze> Anyone knoq where the kcolouredit documentation is?
<Shadoze> icant find it
<Shadoze> Nevermind
<Shadoze> must have misread ;)
<astrobear> what program does kde use to change the keyboard layout?
<Matisse> system settings will activate the needed prog
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does Kubuntu have an estimated time for copying a file?
<carolija> <Shadoze> you can run kde 4 apps fine in kde 3
<Shadoze> That;s right :)
<carolija> i can't start installation, don't know fucking why of the distro what u gave to me, i just burned the disk and i went to the installation question
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I get it to show the estimated time when copying a file like in previous versions?
<valerio> hi guys,
<carolija> then pushed install ... and i sow just the black screen
<Shadoze> I gave you Kubuntu 9.04 3.5 remix
<carolija> are i sow sometimes this ?
<Shadoze> ?
<carolija> I know, just its strange
<Valeaustralia> may i have some support please?
<Shadoze> so it just gave you a black screen?
<Valeaustralia> i'm a newbie
<carolija> i klik on install and i got black screen
<Shadoze> try booting it in safe graphics mdoe
<carolija> yea,  but keyboard was not blockd
<Shadoze> :s
<Shadoze> How vale?
<carolija> ill try ... have hediche ;D
<Shadoze> @ carolija, try booting it in safe graphicvs
<Valeaustralia> well, i installed right now my printer...samsung clx-2160
<Shadoze> =-[
<Valeaustralia> Shadoze_: the printer work fine now i woul like to know i i can test the scanner
<zemun> hi
<Valeaustralia> i have ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<zemun> <carolija>odakle si
<carolija> zemun, you have PM
<Shadoze> Vale im afraid i'm not sure, i dont have any of those tools :S
<zemun> what is PM
<Shadoze> I would google, kde4 testing scanner
<Valeaustralia> well, via ubuntu how i can test the scanner? so how i can launch a scan
<Shadoze> my hero! lol
<xjjk> Valeaustralia: there's a scanner tool...
<Valeaustralia> xjjk_: where? please i told u it is my first time on linux
<xjjk> Valeaustralia: trying to look it up
<Valeaustralia> Xsane?
<xjjk> Valeaustralia: no, there's a newer KDE4 one
<xjjk> it's not very well known
<xjjk> it's called scan4light or skan4light or something very similar
<Shadoze> ign, could you give me that printscreen command again :( i dida fresh install and forgot to sae it to a file! :(
<Valeaustralia> ok, i'll try
<xjjk> Valeaustralia: that's not the name since I'm not finding anything about it on Google, however...
<xjjk> Valeaustralia: there's nothing stopping you from using XSane of course, it'll also work
<Valeaustralia> ok, i'll see, i make some test now, thansk for now
<xjjk> Valeaustralia: skanlite
<draik> ign0ramus: I GOT IT! My script works now. I'm on script 3 now. :)
<Valeaustralia> may i have some help on vitual box 2.2?
<xjjk> Valeaustralia: don't ask whether you can ask... just ask
<xjjk> if someone can help you they will
<Valeaustralia> ok, thanks,
<Valeaustralia> i install that, but i don't know with when i click on the icon it doesn't run!
<draik> ign0ramus: I have my first script automating certain things like run update/upgrade, create a backup of installed apps from apt-get, check du and RAM. Got more I want to add, but I'm somewhat brain dead from all the times I bashed my head against the wall trying to figure out my syntax issues.
<draik> Valeaustralia: You have to install it again. Be sure to compile with the latest kernel. It's a pain, but that's what you have to do.
<Valeaustralia> I installed by download the package and opened with gdebi is that ok?
<draik> Valeaustralia: I download and then install through CLI
<Valeaustralia> CLI?
<phh> Valeaustralia: command line interface
<Valeaustralia> ok, via terminal
<Valeaustralia> mmmm... :( !!
<phh> not exactly, that's why cli is a better time :)
<Valeaustralia> it's hard this linux!!
<Valeaustralia> :P
<draik> Valeaustralia: Give it some time and it will grow on you. CLI will get any and every thing handled.
<Shadoze> Vale, it may be hard at the beggining, but if you truely want to learn about linux and computers, it's really worth it!
<draik> Valeaustralia: I've been using Kubuntu since June 1, 2006. Never had a regret and using CLI was something I've been wanting to do.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Some linux software is a real pain to install tho lol
<phh> Valeaustralia: terminals are actually devices, usually with a serial port and really old, with just curses available
<Valeaustralia> yeah, of course, u know everithing is started because again win make me lose 320 gig of datas!
<phh> what we usually call terminals now, is "terminal emulator" (and most of them actually use that name)
<phh> </history>
<CoJaBo-Aztec> phh: A terminal is a place at an airport.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<phh> well, that's also true.
<draik> CoJaBo-Aztec: I travel every 2-3 months. Terminal to is my freedom waiting room at the airport.
<Valeaustralia> well wich one is the string for install a package via console?
<draik> ...to ME is...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I get Kubuntu Jaunty to show the estimated time when copying a file?
<draik> Valeaustralia: Depends. dpkg -i <package> for .deb files
<draik> CoJaBo-Aztec: Use verbose.    cp -v FileHere FileThere
<Valeaustralia> this is the file:"virtualbox-2.2_2.2.2-46594_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb" i have to open terminal, find the path and use that command right?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> draik: When copying in GUI I mean (in CLI would also be useful too, but -v only shows the names)
<draik> CoJaBo-Aztec: It comes up automatically for me as (I) at the bottom of the screen. Check your notifications section in System Settings
<CoJaBo-Aztec> draik: It shows everything but estimated time
<draik> Valeaustralia: Yes. You will want to do     sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-2.2_2.2.2-46594_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb
<Valeaustralia> i have done now, everithing is ok, but...when i click on that icon nothing happen, won't load
<draik> Valeaustralia: What icon? The .deb file?
<Valeaustralia> no, the execution icon, the one for run the program
<draik> Valeaustralia: Run it through Konsole/Terminal. It will give you the error message there.
<draik> CoJaBo-Aztec: Sorry, don't know what else to tell you about it.
<draik> To all that know how to write bash scripts... What is the entry for opening a new window or tab in konsole/terminal?
<draik> phh: Thanks for the history lesson. Good to know the origins of things.
<Valeaustralia> draik_: how i can do that? via terminal? how i can execute and application?
<draik> Valeaustralia: Yes, through Terminal. Just enter the app name.
<Valeaustralia> so, virtualbox...it tell me that the virtualbox software is not actually installed, it is possible to install by typing sudo apt-get install virtualbox.ose....   bash:virtualbox:command not found
<CoJaBo-Aztec> draik: Do you have a screenshot of what its supposed to look like?
<draik> Valeaustralia: Yes, you can install the one in the repos.
<draik> CoJaBo-Aztec: I'm using Ubuntu Server 9.04... not much of a GUI or a screenshot right now.
<Valeaustralia> draik_:that is the error message that it tell me
<draik> Valeaustralia: whereis virtualbox
<draik> Type that into Terminal
<CoJaBo-Aztec> draik: On kubuntu 9.04 there isnt an estimated time in the GUI, is there an option to show it or is it yet another feature that disapeared from previous versions??
<draik> More than likely, it is in    /usr/share/virtualbox
<Valeaustralia> virtualbox: /usr/lib/virtualbox /usr/lib64/virtualbox /usr/share/virtualbox
<draik> CoJaBo-Aztec: Come to think of it, I don't think there is a timer. It's been a while since I've used the GUI and even more since I've had to copy things from the GUI.
<draik> Valeaustralia: Type this:     /usr/share/virtualbox
<Valeaustralia> ok, i'm in the directonry
<draik> O.o
<draik> Valeaustralia: That's not a directory, that's the path for the app
<Valeaustralia> ah, sorry, just a sec
<Valeaustralia> so, i have to type to the terminal... :                     /usr/share/virtualbox ?
<draik> Yes
<laptop> hello everyone
<Valeaustralia> it tell me that that path is a directory and that's it
<laptop> anyone from florida
<draik> Valeaustralia: Hmmm... I thought that was the app. Then I don't know where it si.
<draik> is, even
<Betus> hi, good nigth, i have a problem, I cant listen any sound, and i cant  put play in any software
<iivv_> can anyone help with USBView?
<laptop> have a new user group in so florida, to sign up  just go to  http://cslug.homelinux.org/wiki
<Betus> hi, good nigth, i have a problem, I cant listen any sound, and I cant reproduce music in all software. My english is very poor
<draik> iivv_: Your question is slightly vague.
<draik> Betus: No need to repeat your question. If someone can help, they will.
<iivv_> draik: well, i have a usb hub i'm trying to troubleshoot, and i've been told that USBView would allow me to look at the controller on the device
<iivv_> and usbview seems to have a problem, it says i might not have usb compiled into my kernel
<draik> iivv_: If something is plugged into the hub, then it should read. Otherwise, it will just sit there, IIRC. Try adding something to the hub.
<Betus> draik: thanks you, I trying to write in english, so I reformulate my question to you understand me
<iivv_> "cannot open file /proc/bus/usb/devices"... ok i'll try that
<Valeaustralia> welll, by the way... thanks for all
<draik> Betus: No problem. Someone will answer you, good English or not, if they can help.
<phh> iivv_: sudo mount -tusbfs none /proc/bus/usb
<phh> and maybe run usbview as root
<draik> Hey there ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> draik, sup man.
<ign0ramus> draik, did you get your script working?
<draik> ign0ramus: Yes.
<ign0ramus> draik, can i see it?
<draik> ign0ramus: Only if you're ready to kick yourself for the lack of ONE 4-letter entry that I forgot at the end.
<ign0ramus> draik, esac?
<draik> Yup
<ign0ramus> hahaha oh no
<draik> I know, right?
<ign0ramus> draik, well let me see what the end result was anyway
<draik> Sure. One sec
<ign0ramus> draik, i was messing around with it myself for a while this morning
<phh> iivv_: so ?
<iivv_> phh: thanks a lot-- USBView's actually showing some info now, although it still doesn't seem to detect this particular hub
<phh> ok
<phh> iivv_: it's maybe just braindead
<ign0ramus> would fdisk show if an inserted SD card is recognized by the system?
<iivv_> phh: perhaps, but i've got the hub's guts opened up, and the wiring within it is all done with enameled wires--
<phh> ign0ramus: fdisk -l if run as root, it should
<phh> (maybe with error if there is no partition table on it)
<iivv_> wonder if somewhere the enamel rubbed off and shorted out. thanks for the help. . .
<draik> ign0ramus: I had such an odd laugh when I finished. I wasn't sure if it was from happiness from the end of my brain cell holocaust or if I had exhausted all other expressions (confusion, frustration, anger, rage, then depressed sadness from realizing the one missing entry).
<ign0ramus> phh, then my kernel is not reading it :(
<ign0ramus> draik, it was a head-scratcher for sure
<phh> ign0ramus: it's a integrated one ?
<phh> (meaning no usb adapter)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> draik: There was a timer in previous versions of Kubuntu, any idea why it was removed?
<ign0ramus> phh, yup
<phh> ign0ramus: try a bit of google, these devices are supported, but you need to load the good module by yourself, if i remember correctly at least.
<ign0ramus> phh, it probably has to do with the 2.6.30rc6 kernel... I'll install a 'supported' one and try that first.  thanks, though.
<draik> ign0ramus: http://pastbin.com/5a904adf
<phh> or find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -name \*mmc\* and try loading every answer
<draik> Whoops
<draik> ign0ramus: http://pastebin.com/5a904adf
<phh> ign0ramus: you built it by yourself ?
<ign0ramus> phh, no, there's a ppa for it
<ign0ramus> draik, no idea why, but that page is giving me a blank screen in Firefox and Konqueror
<Valeaustralia> I'm in a directory where there is install.sh, why it tell me that that file it doesn't exist?
<ign0ramus> draik, the corrected one, i mean... not working
<draik> Odd
<draik> Let me check the link
<phh> ign0ramus: then i'd guess it won't make any difference, but you can give it a try
<draik> ign0ramus: http://pastebin.com/m5a904adf
<draik> Seems that I missed another character
<ign0ramus> phh, i'll look into it; it was working fine in Hardy
<ign0ramus> draik, got it.
<draik> :)
<phh> ign0ramus: if you still have hardy (livecd or installed), do lsmod and diff it
<ign0ramus> phh, good call
<draik> ign0ramus: I've expanded on a few things and cut back on cluter
<phh> draik: why don't you print the -/+ buffer/cache line ?
<phh> it's the most interesting one /o\
<ign0ramus> draik, holy crap it works! :D
<ign0ramus> alright, i'm outta here
<ign0ramus> didn't even mean to sign in... rebooted and it restored my session.  off for scotch!
<ign0ramus> draik - talk to you soon
<draik> phh: I've never used it outside of that method.
<phh> draik: you mean you never used that line of free, or that command ?
<draik> phh: I'm hoping to expand and add more options, but I'm at a dead end for what else to include.
<Valeaustralia> I'm in a directory where there is install.sh, why it tell me that that file it doesn't exist?
<draik> phh: I've only used 'free -om'
<phh> draik: just drop the 'o' :)
<phh> it will give you one line more:
<phh> -/+ buffers/cache:        360        642
<draik> phh: I know.
<phh> ok.
<phh> so why drop this line from the output ?
<draik> Just for you, buddy ;)
<draik> It has been added
<draik> Or removed, whichever works
<phh> and another thing, maybe it's wanted, but you won't show hidden files with the 3)  command
<phh> (and i often see that biggest files are hidden... Hi wine !)
<draik> phh: Thanks. What do I do to include hidden files/folders?
<phh> draik: i don't know clean methods, what i usually do is ~/* ~/.??*
<phh> but then folders with only one letter after the dot won't be shown :/
<draik> So why not just ~/.*
<phh> draik: because ~/.. matches it :-)
<draik> phh: :( Forgot about that. Thanks.
<phh> but i works, you'll just have a junk line
<phh> +t
<draik> I'll look into that. Thanks for the heads up on that.
<phh> (and some more IOs according to how many users)
<phh> draik: find ~ -maxdepth 1 -not -name $(basename ~) -exec echo du -sm \{\} \; |sort -nr
<phh> this seems to work
<phh> but i'm not really sure
<phh> hum, drop the "echo" after -execv
<phh> typos are telling me to go sleeping.
<draik> phh: I'll work with it. That seems to work.
<draik> phh: removed 'o' from free, updated 3) and made the exit nicer    echo "Bye $USER" && exit ;;
<draik> phh: I don't suppose you know how to open a new tab/window through bash scripting, do you?
<CPrgmSwR2> annyone know what package contains mysql.data.dll
<mmmiiikkkeee> If I am writing a kde based program, would it make sence to use "kde emerge for windows" to get it to compile in windows? as far as I have read emerge can be used to compile a apps that are part of kde for windows, but what about my little app that is not officaly part of kde?
<bazhang> ##windows mmmiiikkkeee
<mmmiiikkkeee> bazhang: I don't mean to be stupid, but how do I change the irc channel in quassel; and your likely right i should go ask in #windows or #kdedevel
<mmmiiikkkeee> never mind
<mmmiiikkkeee> i got it
<mmmiiikkkeee> the little "join" button
<bazhang> okay
<jimmo> okay
<mmmiiikkkeee> i was looking in the configuration dialog... silly me
<mmmiiikkkeee> thanks a bunch
<iivv> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<draik> phh: How do I create a loop for a command? I want to have one command repeat itself over and over.
<SetiAmon> hey
<SetiAmon> I just switched from gnome to kde,how do i get the desktop icons back that were on the top left
<draik> SetiAmon: There is no 'desktop' in KDE.
<draik> SetiAmon: You will want to drag and drop the icons from your K Menu onto your workspace.
<SetiAmon> you know when it loads up there is a section with all my icons on the desktop,i closed that,how do I get it back
<draik> SetiAmon: Icons or the files which are in your ~/Desktop directory?
<SetiAmon> yes the ~/desktop icons.I  mean the ones that load up on my desktop
<SetiAmon> I just switcehd from gnome to kde
<draik> OK. Then you want to have the Folder Viewer widget on your desktop and set it to your ~/Desktop directory
<draik> Click on the cashew from the top right corner, unlock widgets, then choose Add Widget.
<draik> From the list, click on the plus '+' to add it to your workspace.
<draik> IIRC, it's about half way down the list.
<SetiAmon> Dig
<SetiAmon> Thanks i'll try that
<SetiAmon> thats great and all but
<SetiAmon> i'm talking about the icons that came when i first booted,The ones on the top left on the desktop i closed that accidentally when messing around and would just like to know how to load that up
<draik> SetiAmon: What icons were they?
<SetiAmon> I'll figure that out i guess.how about just moving widgets around,i can't drag and move the widgets were I want them?
<SetiAmon> am i connected
<SetiAmon> just the ones from my kde desktop
<SetiAmon> I closed them i guess.new to kde is all
<SetiAmon> I'll figure it out
<SetiAmon> but you know whats really irritating me
<SetiAmon> I can't drag and drop my widgets anywhere?I don't like this kde just puts the widgets were it wants to,how to i move them?
<draik> SetiAmon: Be sure your widgets are unlocked. Go to the top right and click on the cashew. Choose unlock widgets. To move them, put your mouse over the widget and give it a second or two for the tab to show on the side. From there, drag and drop to your heart's content.
<SetiAmon> it says "lock" so i imagine it is unlocked
<SetiAmon> Oh wait
<SetiAmon> Still
<SetiAmon> Still not letting me move my icons around,widgets
<arkanabar> where are you grabbing them?  I have to grab my unified system monitor widget by its edge.
<meddle_> hello
<arkanabar> the weather and analog clock widgets I can grab anywhere.
<SetiAmon> Draik that is what i was doing just not "sticking" to any of the panels
<arkanabar> oh, I have them on the desktop.
<meddle_> hay alguien hay ???
<draik> !es | meddle_
<ubottu> meddle_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SetiAmon> the widgets are going BEHIND the panels?
<SetiAmon> What i'm trying to do is to place my widgets in the panels,move them around,should be simple but the widgets are going behind the panels,not sticking to it and the widgets on the panel are not letting me move them around,everything is unlocked
<arkanabar> I just figured that out.  Open Panel Settings, and then you can left-click your widgets to drag them around.
<arkanabar> SetiAmon: is that working for  you as well?
<SetiAmon> nope
<SetiAmon> I open panel settings and all,but the widgets are not clicking into the panels,i can't move the ones on the panel either
<SetiAmon> U neab
<SetiAmon> I mean
<SetiAmon> I can move the widgets
<SetiAmon> but they are not docking
<arkanabar> click them again to release them, maybe?
<SetiAmon> Hmm no i see what you mean by panel settings.i can move things around a little
<SetiAmon> but i can't for instance drag them off the panel onto the desk top or from the desktop to the panel.or really much flexiability with moving them around the panel
<arkanabar> nope.  you have to use the desktop cashew in the upper right corner to summon desktop widgets.
<SetiAmon> Hmm.and what about dragging icons off the menu's and onto the desktop like firefox,seems I can't do that either?
<SetiAmon> shesh maybe i should go back to gnome
<arkanabar> no, you click the cashew, select "add widgets", pick the one you want to add out of the list, and click "add" at the bottom
<arkanabar> seriously, the best reason to use either KDE or Gnome is that you like it better.
<SetiAmon> its just a little frusterating
<arkanabar> I used KDE 3.x happily for years in PCLOS.  I used Gnome happily in Mint 6.0
<SetiAmon> KDE looks better but i think gnome handles better so far
<arkanabar> Learning is often frustrating.
<ronix> hello
<arkanabar> I'm actually interested in trying all the little casual games that KDE has over gnome.
<arkanabar> I'll have to install them, they aren't in Kubuntu by default.
<ronix> gnome vs kde ilike gnome
<SetiAmon> gnome is pretty ugly though
<arkanabar> I like em both, but I am *really* lookin forward to Lubuntu.
<SetiAmon> Lubuntu?
<SetiAmon> what windows manager does that use
<arkanabar> LXDE
<arkanabar> Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment.
<arkanabar> LXpanel, Openbox, PCmanFM, LXterm, not sure of the rest.
<SetiAmon> brb
<Demonicdata> now what was Lubuntu
<bazhang> #lubuntu
<bazhang> lxde and Ubuntu
<bazhang> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<arkanabar> There's a community, U-lite, that was gonna do that, but I don't think they got it going w/ Intrepid before Jaunty released.
<draik> Quick bash scripting question. Does the local variable carry to another konsole tab?
<Demonicdata> I don't see the point of going light these days i saw a terrabyte HD at best by for 100$ I mean shesh i havn't even filled up this 250 gig
<arkanabar> I have 1.5Mb of ram and play WoW.  I have run out of ram a couple times in just the last week.
<draik> Demonicdata: I'm on 4HDD - 1TB, 500GB, 250GB and 80GB on one desktop.
<draik> s/4HDD/4 HDD
<Demonicdata> Shesh
<arkanabar> er, no, that's 1.5 GB of ram.  Still, running out of ram is no fun at all.
<Demonicdata> how much can you torrent man?
<Demonicdata> 4 Gigs ram here,but 250 gigs of hd
<draik> arkanabar: I saw that and I just knew that's not right and figured you meant GB, not MB
<draik> Desktop has 4GB, but it's a 32-bit system so it only reads 3GB
<Demonicdata> Yeah thats why i went x64 this time.
<Demonicdata> I haven't really had any problem,I had to download and install beta flash and beta x-fi drivers but thats it
<arkanabar> heh, the RAM limit includes the ram on your GPU.
<draik> Well, 2GB packages were on sale and it blurred out the fact that my computer can only read 3GB (mobo 4GB).
<Demonicdata> yeah
<arkanabar> There's a bunch of distros now that have 64 bit kernels.
<arkanabar> is there a RAM usage widget?  I haven't found one yet.
<Demonicdata> I have to admit i just don't like KDE i think I get around easier in gnome.
<Demonicdata> i can' try out a few more desktop managers also,whats xubuntu windows manager?Xtce right?
<draik> xfce, yes.
<arkanabar> it's a total pig.  The gnome desktop is much more cleanly implemented.
<yao_ziyuan> if i run gnome-settings-daemon at kde startup,
<yao_ziyuan> does it mean it will also automatically start all enabled gnome services?
<arkanabar> you're better off with a minimal install and adding vanilla xfce.
<arkanabar> there was a howto a week or two ago in distrowatch weekly.
<Betus> hola
<Demonicdata> I'm downloading xubuntu as i'm going to reinstall linux in a about 11 days anyhow to place full disk encryption
<arkanabar> or you can just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Demonicdata> thats what i'm doing
<Demonicdata> I'm thinking of moving to fedora 11 though
<arkanabar> I plan to try that out too.  I'll probably go gnome again, or maybe lxde.  there are keybinding issues when playing WoW in xfce.
<Demonicdata> that sucks
<Demonicdata> At least you got wow working,i haven't played any games in linux
<Demonicdata> haven't really felt to,but if i do its good that there are gamers
<arkanabar> imagine you're playing a rogue on desktop 3, and you hit ctrl-f1 to stealth... and you switch to desktop 1 instead.
<Demonicdata> Yeah i'm going to go with gnome also,it doesn't look at nice as kde but kde seems uh convoluted so far.Downloading Xubuntu
<Demonicdata> seeing how tha XTCE is,is there any other desktop packages I can try out?
<Demonicdata> So to play WoW do you use Cadega?
<arkanabar> you might try CrunchBang linux.  It's another openbox desktop, respun from ubuntu.
<arkanabar> no, vanilla development Wine works, especially if you read up at winehq.org
<Demonicdata> I haven't used wine really
<Demonicdata> Its kind of a security risk isn't it
<arkanabar> if it didn't, I might consider cedega or crossover games.
<Demonicdata> I downloaded leaktest from grc to see if it would work,clicking on it brought up wine which it called out and revealed my ip
<arkanabar> ppl have gotten windows viruses in wine.
<Demonicdata> HAH what does that do?
<Demonicdata> the main reason i went back to linux is i had to reformat my HD 5 times and install xp over and over again,I lost gigs of music,books,videogames
<arkanabar> hasn't happened to me.  I keep my firewall up, and don't do any surfing or email in wine.
<Demonicdata> I found out the virus infection kept coming from someones Ipod they kept coming over and using our computer,imagine that
<arkanabar> Jeez, what AV were you using?
<Demonicdata> Trend micro
 * arkanabar shrugs
<Demonicdata> which was pretty good.also had a bunch of spyware programs
<arkanabar> I used to use AVG free and Avast.  How did Trend manage to not have the definition of this virus, or not check docked ipods?
<Demonicdata> in the end i had pirated a dozen spyware programs,spyware doctor,ca pest patrol etc,all the best ones but i said screw this,constantly scanning for viruses,updating,most of my startup programs were antivirus
<arkanabar> most of my win2kpro software was security hotfixes.
<Demonicdata> It didn't keep up with the virus,it spread fast,infected everything.I kept clicking "clean" but it couldn't clean it
<Demonicdata> So whats so bad about XTCE?
<arkanabar> bleah!  one AV shield is not enough, that's why I had the top 2 free ones.
<arkanabar> Oh, xfce has plenty of fans, it's just not for me.
<Demonicdata> Arkanabar:yeah thats why i reformated my hd and installed linux.
<arkanabar> but xubuntu-desktop is another matter.  IMX, it's crap.
<arkanabar> in fact, I know of nothing it does as well as ubuntu-gnome.
<Demonicdata> Why I'm almost done with downloading xubuntu desktop
<arkanabar> ymmv, but I really didn't like it.
<Demonicdata> Dig i'll try it out then go back to gnome till fedora,and when i get fedora i'll get the Gnome manager
<arkanabar> http://distrowatch.com:80/weekly.php?issue=20090427
<arkanabar> that compares xubuntu w/ debian + vanilla xfce.
<arkanabar> the week after, they did the howto for adding vanilla xfce to minimal jaunty.
<arkanabar> I'd probably be happier w/ minimal jaunty + vanilla KDE than kubuntu, but I can't get any of my USB ports to go active prior to boot.
<arkanabar> and I don't have anything I can burn a minimal or alternate install ISO onto.
<zethero1> what program is used for recording sound?
<zethero1> alternative to sound-recorder in Ubuntu
<zethero1> ...
<zethero1> I have installed sound-recorder and cannot find it in the K-menu ...
<zethero1> whats with that?
<zethero1> seems to happen a little too often
<iivv__> how do i set the default programs in firefox for kubuntu?
<p_quarles> iivv__: more specifically?
<iivv__> for example, when i download a torrent file, i would like firefox to automatically suggest i open it with ktorrent
<iivv__> i've gone to the settings in firefox, but i can't find the programs..
<iivv__> for example, i want to affiliate .asx files with dragonplayer
<iivv__> but where can i find the actual application?
<brain> whereis dragonplayer
<brain> in console
<iivv__> brain: thanks-- that works for my other applications, but it can't find dragonplayer, dragon player, or dragon\ player
<brain> open the shell and write whereis gragonplayer     -- whereis filezilla   or something like this
<brain> maybee its not the right name
<brain> look un usr/share?
<huangzhongbai> QUIT
<b2oba57> /mode $B2oba57 +x
<b2oba57> arff
<Mindblade16> hello
<Mindblade16> I installed wine, but I still can't  run .exe files
<adasz> by my system gnome loads with boot but but it shoult be kde
<jayson> hrm
<simone> ciao
<simone> list!
<Mamarok> simone: this is a support channel, do yu have a question?
 * genii feeds Mamarok some coffee and cookies
<Mamarok> genii: thx :)
 * Mamarok slides a bar of Swiss Chocolate to genii 
<genii> Mmmmmm chocolate...
<eagles0513875> !it | simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<genii> Mamarok: I've had a too-long day to give support so I figure I'll just feed the troops, etc
<Mamarok> genii: have a nice evening then :)
<peabody> is there an application like gparted for kde?
<peabody> that uses QT and works well
<kanonmat> qtparted :)
<Robert__> Hello everyone.  I'm wondering if anyone can help me.  I have a compatibility question about an asus motherboard.
<Mamarok> !ask | Robert__
<ubottu> Robert__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Robert__> I need to know if the asus m4a78t-e motherboard has any known compatibility issues with kubuntu 9.04
<yao_ziyuan> i don't use any bluetooth devices, and i wonder if removing all these bluetooth kde services can get a better performance?
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: unlikely, removing pacakges has nothing to do with performance
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: not running those might
<yao_ziyuan> i mean not running them
<Mamarok> try it, but even with that, it performs ok here :)
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: what system do you have?
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: software or hardware?
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: hardware
<yao_ziyuan> i don't know how to disable all these bluetooth, laptop and avahi services
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: P4 2.4 GHz CPU with hyperthreading, 1GB RAM, 80 GB internal hard disk
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: are you running 9.04?
<yao_ziyuan> ati radeon 9200 video card with 3d acceleration
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<Mamarok> and does your ati card work with desktop effects?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm slowly building up an opensuse on another partition
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<Mamarok> astonishing...
<yao_ziyuan> but even kubuntu developers admit suse is a lot faster with kde
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: desktop effects takes away a lot of speed
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: which kubuntu developers?
<yao_ziyuan> i only use the shadow effect
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: nixternal in #kubuntu-devel, called a traitor
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: oh come on, I'm in kubuntu-devel too, nobody called him a traitor, at least not amongst the devs
<yao_ziyuan> quote: (11:10:01 AM) nixternal: openSUSE blows our doors off, and Ubuntu's doors off in every aspect related to speed, except of course package management
<yao_ziyuan> quote: (11:10:40 AM) nixternal: I am running KDE 4.3 Beta 1 on openSUSE and it is so fast
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: I don't think that belongs here, it's another channel!
<yao_ziyuan> quote: (11:09:45 AM) Hobbsee: nixternal: traitor.  whatever happened to vista?
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: stop that, please!
<yao_ziyuan> stopped.
<roboso> ciao
<yao_ziyuan> nixternal's stirring words, they spoke to me... and i started adopting suse...
<yao_ziyuan> sorry
<Mamarok> ok
<yao_ziyuan> many times in the past i posted politically incorrect messages on china's forums, especially those university BBSes
<yao_ziyuan> i got the same response...
<ahmed> hi i have problem with samba everytime i start my kubuntu pc i have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" to access shared files on xp pc if i didnt run this command i got an error permission on xp pc how i could solve this problem? I want to ask if samba could run at startup or not?
<yao_ziyuan> worse. i got permanently banned from registering new forum accounts.
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: there are rules for this channel, you can go to #kubuntu-offtopic fr chit chat
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: here is support only, so respect the rules, please
<yao_ziyuan> but #kubuntu-offtopic still doesn't tolerate praises for other distros, right?
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: read the IRC guidelines
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: why don't you do thre same in SuSE then? No Kubuntu staff goes bashing there neither, matter of mutual respect
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: bashing is a NoGo, period.
<Mamarok> end of discussion
<yao_ziyuan> i see fire in thee. end.
<ahmed> hi i have problem with samba everytime i start my kubuntu pc i have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" to access shared files on xp pc if i didnt run this command i got an error permission on xp pc how i could solve this problem? I want to ask if samba could run at startup or not?
<Mamarok> ahmed: sry, I don't use samba, can't help you
<Mamarok> but I'm sure samba can run at startup
<Mamarok> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mamarok> ahmed: you must make sure to activate the share on the XP side too
<Mamarok> that's usually the first thing to do
<ahmed> Mamarok: its activated it work good after i run this command on kubuntu
<Mamarok> ahmed: you should let the system do this, hence install samba in the service list for the startup in SystemSettings
<ahmed> Mamarok: how i do this?
<Mamarok> ahmed: check the system settings - > advanced tab -> samba settings
<ahmed> Mamarok: ok i opened it
<ahmed> Mamarok: ok i opened it what i have to do now
<Mamarok> ahmed: that was a suggestion from ym sid, I don't use samba, told you I can't really help
<Mamarok> ahmed: but you should be able to find this there, or in the Advanced Tab -> Autostart part
<ahmed> Mamarok: ok nevermind
<ahmed> Mamarok:  I added scribt "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<ahmed> at Advanced Tab -> Autostart
<WMP> hi
<WMP> I can please for package to this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/google+translate+runner?content=105459
<WMP> ?
<swatto> Could anyone recommend a good easy to use firewall/antivirus for linux please?
<WMP> swatto: firewall is default in linux
<WMP> swatto: iptable
<swatto> WMP: so i dont need to worry about that then?
<WMP> worry?
<Mamarok> WMP: right click on your dektop -> Add Widgets -> click on the button _>Install new widgets
<Mamarok> WMP: if it is in the list, then you can install, else you will have to build it from source
<Mamarok> swatto: Kubuntu is by default a closed system
<WMP> Mamarok: i must build
<mrsmith> prendete in culo
<swatto> Mamarok - right ok, thanks :) and also antivirus is not needed?
<WMP> Mamarok: http://wklej.org/id/94873/ i have this error
<Mamarok> WMP: check the translator widget, I guess that's what you are looking for?
<nocturne> Hi!! ^^
<Mamarok> swatto: no, normally not, but for extra security (like mail filtering) you can add clamav
<swatto> Why is it that there are not as many viruses for linux?
<Mamarok> WMP: you need to install the following packages:
<Mamarok> kde-devel build-essential
<Mamarok> swatto: well, because Linux doesn't allow easily to install malware
<Mamarok> installations can only be done by the system administrator
<WMP> Mamarok: thx
<Mamarok> swatto: there are some proof of concept viruses though
<Mamarok> swatto: and be careful with macros in OpenOffice and such
<swatto> and i suppose it is also because updates are so frequent
<Mamarok> swatto: and do not installed stuff from unknown sources
<swatto> but windows vista as UAC that stops software being installed but that still has loads of viruses
<Mamarok> swatto: with a little common sense it's easy to avoid malware
<Mamarok> swatto: because UAC asks you for everthing, so people tend to just click without checking or disable it
<WMP> swatto: you must know bash und scripts programing languages, becouse whan you run danger script, this script can eq. remove your files from /home
<Mamarok> WMP: he doesn't have to know that to avoid malware :)
<swatto> I was on a website the other day and it showed 10 deadly linux commands
<swatto> osix.net
<Mamarok> swatto: do *not* repeat those here
<swatto> no i wont
<WMP> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> it's the same on all systems, be careful, do not install stuff you do not really know and there is no problem
<swatto> what is linux equivalent to windows registry?
<Mamarok> swatto: there is none
<Mamarok> swatto: the system is basivally very different
<Mamarok> swatto: there are the configurations in .kde/share/config/ on the user side
<Mamarok> swatto: and the /etc/ stuff on the system side
<Mamarok> swatto: and applications are usually installed in /usr/lib/ or such
<swatto> ahh i see, thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> swatto: just do not mingle in the system directories and you will have no problems
<mehrab> is there any way to install openoffice.org-kde1.3.1 package in kubuntu 9.04? it isn't in repos yet
<Mamarok> mehrab: there is a PPA on launchpad for it
<Mamarok> mehrab: wait, I'll get it for you
<mehrab> thank you
<WMP> who know when new drivers to intel 945G?
<Mamarok> mehrab: you have to add the following to your sources-list:
<Mamarok> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Mamarok> WMP: ask Intel :)
<WMP> ;)
<dabbler> i need a key to use 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main'
<dabbler> can someone help?
<Mamarok> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<dabbler> ty
<Mamarok> dabbler: where did you get the source from?
<dabbler> for KDE4.2.3
<Mamarok> dabbler: still, where did you get it from?
<WMP> I have this problem: screenshot -> http://wstaw.org/p/9321/
<dabbler> Kubuntu website
<Mamarok> *arghs*, still no key instructions :(
<Mamarok> dabbler, second, I'll tell you...
<dabbler> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<mehrab> Mamarok: I've already added this source, but it seems it just have updates for openoffice suite and openoffice.org-core, but no updates for openoffice.org-kde package
<Mamarok> mehrab: there is no -kde, it uses OpenOffice
<Mamarok> mehrab: the openoffice-kde is just the starter for the panel
<Mamarok> dabbler: type: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 60487016493B3065
<Mamarok> dabbler: then gpg --export --armor 60487016493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<dabbler> great...wil give it a go...ty
<Mamarok> dabbler: yw
<Mamarok> actually, yaw :)
<mehrab> Mamarok: since I upgraded my openoffice to 3.1, it got an ugly look and I think it,s because of not installing openoffice.org-kde since then
<Mamarok> mehrab: there is no such package...
<Mamarok> mehrab: and it will be discussed during the UDS in Barcelona, so be patient
<toby_> When I shift-delete in Dolphin, things are deleted. Just pressing delete doesn't work. I wonder if trash:/ or .trash is missing or somthing
<Mamarok> toby_: I don't know you will ahve to look yourself
<Mamarok> works here
<toby_> What am I looking for? ~/.trash?
<Mamarok> but then, I added the shortcut
<Mamarok> toby_: I guess it was not set to delete to avoid people deleting stuff too easily
<toby_> Mamarok: should .trash exist, and should it be a directory or a symlink?
<Mamarok> toby_: no, the trash is .Trash with a capital T
<Mamarok> toby_: and it has nothing to do with a symlink, the Trash normally is there, unless you removed it
<Mamarok> toby_: go to the title and right click -> Edit, the type trash:/
<WMP> Mamarok: I can't compile this ;) http://wklej.org/id/94899/
<toby_> I just created ~/.Trash but it hasn't helped. When I delete something I get a KDE notification saying "Moving, Source /home/deletedfile, destination: trash:/deletedfile
<Mamarok> WMP: I asked you before: did you look for the translator widget in the widget list on your PC?
<Mamarok> WMP: I have it here
<Mamarok> WMP: the package is called plasma-widget-translatoid and is in the repos
<WMP> Mamarok: translate widget dont work with polish language
<toby_> trash:/ shows me ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<toby_> Mamarok: There's a load of old files in there
<Mamarok> toby_: that's your trash, yes
<Mamarok> toby_: how did you try to delete, was the file selected or did you just point to it with the mouse?
<Mamarok> toby_: just pointing on it with the mouse is not enough
<Mamarok> as I said, works for me when I have the file selected
<toby_> Either right-click "move to wastebin" on the file, or select the file and press the "del" key
<toby_> Neither work, both just give me another KDE notification that sits there at 0%
<Mamarok> toby_: you must have changed something then, a Global Shortcut or so, it works by default here
<Mamarok> toby_: which KDE?
<toby_> 4.2.3
<toby_> Mamarok:  Aha! Breakthrough!
<Mamarok> yep, just tried on the other PC with 4.2.3, worksforme
<toby_> I always just cancelled those stuck notifications. This time I left one for several minutes and got a dialogue: "The wastebin has reached its maximum size!
<toby_> Cleanup the wastebin manually.
<toby_> Doh :)
<Mamarok> right, there is an option to empty the trash, would sometimes be a good idea...
<Mamarok> toby_: put the trashcan widget in your panel, the right click on it, no need to open Dolphin to do so then
<toby_> Mamarok: After a mammoth cleanup it works again now. Thanks for the pointer
<WMP> where is installed plasma themes?
<Mamarok> WMP: I don't know by heart, would have to search for, somewhere in /usr/share/ I guess
<WMP> yhy
<Mamarok> WMP: but that should not matter, a user should not go change things there
<Mamarok> WMP: the system takes care of
<Mamarok> WMP: what do you want to do with installed plasma themese?
<Mamarok> themes*
<WMP> Mamarok: i compiled ;) this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Air++update+%28plasma+theme%29?content=104819
<WMP> and when i give prefix, this installed to /desktoptheme/air/...
<Mamarok> WMP: well, you could have actually just installed it, no?
<WMP> yes
<WMP> I moved files from /desktopthemes/ to /usr/share/kde4/apps
<Mamarok> WMP: ...
<Mamarok> you should not do such things, let the system handle the installation, it will go to the right place
<Mamarok> WMP: ^^
<WMP> Mamarok: i know ;)
<Mamarok> ok...
<WMP> This work! :)
<WMP> this theme is ugly
<cherry2000> hi
<Mamarok> WMP: there is a preview function when you click on it in kde.looks.org
<Mamarok> would have spared you the pain of installing it
<WMP> Mamarok: yes, but in this preview is looked good. In my desktop yest no
<cherry2000> what's the theme of the chat?
<cherry2000> what's the theme of the chat?
<Mamarok> cherry2000: look at the topic
<WMP> in kopete work irc?
<cherry2000> what's the theme of the chat?
<ikonia> cherry2000: type "/topic"
<Mamarok> WMP: not yet, but there is Quassel and Konversation
<WMP> buuu...
<WMP> I like have irc and jabber in one window...
<Mamarok> WMP: patience then :)
<johannes_> was ist hier los
<WMP> ;)
<Mamarok> !de | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<WMP> I use pidgin
<WMP> but i want support in pidgin knotify
<johannes_> okay let's speak english
<Mamarok> johannes_: check the topic first then
<bain> hi people anybody using kde 4.3 beta1 here?
<bain> got a problem with kontact
<bain> it simply stopped rendering the meeting invites
<bain> on upgrade
<bain> wondering if anybody has similar problems
<Mamarok> bain: it's still beta...
<bain> yes i know ...
<Mamarok> bain: and I don't use kontact here. Did you check the bugs on Launchpad for that?
<Mamarok> might be known
<bain> Mamarok: ok will do
<tsimpson> check bugs.kde.org too
<bain> i did that already can't find any
<cemunal> my screen has been slided to right ( left side is black about one inch ) How can i rotate it with writing xorg.conf?
<Mamarok> cemunal: how did that happen?
<cemunal> Mamarok, if i use vesa; there is no problem. But with nv...
<Mamarok> cemunal: did you check if your graphic card has problems?
 * nun_isser_mal_we is away: Zur Zeit abwesend
<cemunal> Mamarok, it has no problem. I have an alternative OS.
<navid_> guy i cannot connect to #ubuntu. what's the matter?
<Mamarok> navid_: where you there before?
<navid_> Mamarok: i found it thank you!!!
<extremity> hello
<extremity> i have a problem with my hp tx 2520er... all working correctly, but when i try to run video content like some movie and resize window, it restart my x-server... somebody can help me pls?
<ilran> hi~
<ilran> hihihi
<ilran>  dl
<ilran> som EBody
<ilran> somebody
<ilran> helpme
<ilran> I'm in Dannngerllose
<ilran> plllllllllllllz
<ilran> otz
<ilran> OTZ
<ilran> #korea
<robin0800_> |ask ilran
<ilran> !!!
<robin0800_> !ask ilran
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ilran
<ilran> T.T
<Mamarok> robin0800_: you need to add | between the bot command and the nick
<Mamarok> sry, was away, need some coffee
<ilkin> hi guys
<DangerXxX> is there any plugin to enable Open office 2.4 open office 2007 formats?
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: openoffice 2007 format would be what?
<jussi01> Mamarok: I think he means:  "is there any plugin to enable Open office 2.4 to open MS office 2007 formats?"
<DangerXxX> yes exactly)
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: it can open it, no plugin needed AFAIK
<Mamarok> but then, I should check
<luis_> hi
<luis_> good morning to u all
<luis_> can somebody help me pls
<DangerXxX> no...Open Office 2.4 cant
<Mamarok> !ask | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luis_> everytime i restart my pc my screen resolution change to a lower one
<luis_> then i have to click on settings and display to get the right one
<luis_> is there any way to fix it pls
<luis_> it does it automatically
<luis_> just by clicking on display and is a hasle
<luis_> i want ti start my pc and have my screen resolution by default
<luis_> any idea pls?
<luis_> ok got it sorry
<luis_> everytime i start or restart my pc my screen resolution is not the one i set up, then i have to click on system settings and from there to display, i dont even need to choose the resolution i need(since i choose it at the beginning(meaning i jus install kubuntu intrepid an hour ago) so because of that when i restart i have to go to settings and display and it gets back the one i choose is there a way to fix and lock the screen
<luis_> resolution i need and keep it as chosen by default?
<robin0800> luis get the appelit r and r and try
<luis_> appelit r?? do i download it from aadept?
<luis_> cause by defautl theres this KRandRTray but it doesnt work
<robin0800> luis_: choose add apilet to panel
<luis_> apilet or appelit r?
<robin0800> appelit
<luis_> is that suppose to be on adept manager? cause is not there
<robin0800> luis right click on panel
<luis_> ok
<luis_> i did that as well and the options are to add widgets or pannel settings and theres no appelit option there
<DangerXxX> have u found anything concerning Office 2007 formats?
<robin0800> luis add widjets then but have you already tried that?
<rgarcia> Hi all could anybody help me to use virtualbox?
<luis_> ye
<luis_> yes
<hippo> ok
<rgarcia> i can't run windows there
<luis_> i am looking on ad widgets for that appelit option and is not there
<luis_> i dont c any appelit option
<hippo> first, don't use the OSE version
<rgarcia> don't use the ose version??
<rgarcia> which one i have to use?
<hippo> Install the version from VirtualBox site, not the one from openSUSE repo.
<happyhessian> i recently upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to kubuntu 9.04 and now i get a fat filesystem panic when i plug in my ipod, does anyone know why that might be? or how i might fix it? (preferably without having to reformat my ipod...)
<rgarcia> yes...but i could not install it from website
<rgarcia> i'm on 64-b Jaunty
<rgarcia> !virualbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virualbox
<rgarcia> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hippo> ok ... wrong channel ... euh ... how did I do that on jaunty ?  Just a minute !
<rgarcia> ok....
<hippo> can you type : dpkg -l | grep VirtualBox
<hippo> to see what version you have.
<hippo> it should be virtualbox-2.2
<rgarcia> none....i've removed virtualbox ose
<hippo> so what does the output of this command look like ?
<rgarcia> the problem is, when i try to instal virtualbox from website package, it pops an error
<luis_> good morning to u all
<Dekans> rgarcia: you can
<Dekans> I did
<hippo> what about : apt-get install virtualbox-2.2 ?
<rgarcia> E: Couldn't find package virtualbox-2.2
<hippo> ok. You don't have the repository.
<rgarcia> no....do you know how do i put in there?
<hippo> same thing as root ? sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.2
<rgarcia> yes, I did
<rgarcia> :(
<hippo> ok ... just a minute .
<hippo> are you in a terminal as root ?
<hippo> rgarcia ?
<rgarcia> hippo: tell me...
<rgarcia> yes i am
<rgarcia> sorry
<hippo> cool.
<hippo> Then do the following :
<hippo> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rgarcia> sorry hippo i've never could enter as root, like typing su...
<rgarcia> i don't know the password
<rgarcia> which is the passwd?
<hippo> hmm ... I understand. Actually, there is no root by default on Ubuntu.
<hippo> people are not supposed to be root on Ubuntu :-)
<spawn57> sudo -i ftw
<rgarcia> mmm...so theres no way to became root?
<spawn57> yeah
<spawn57> sudo -i
<Phoenix_the_II> sudo su
<Phoenix_the_II> :D
<Phoenix_the_II> then
<spawn57> naw, just sudo -i
<Phoenix_the_II> passwd
<rgarcia> mmm...ok.....thanxxx
<hippo> no problem, you can use sudo (or create a root account. But it's another problem)
<rgarcia> rlx....i'm there now....
<hippo> so do : cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rgarcia> root@home:/etc/apt/sources.list.d#
<DangerXxX> what is version of OpenOffice in Kubuntu 9.04 (by default)
<hippo> I guess it's possible as user too
<DangerXxX> ?
<hippo> then do : sudo echo "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free" > virtualbox.list
<Mamarok> Phoenix_the_II: no
<Phoenix_the_II> yes
<Phoenix_the_II> ?
<Mamarok> do not give that advice to new users
<rgarcia> ok hippo, done
<Mamarok> rgarcia: sudo is much safer than a root password
<Mamarok> it has a timeout, unless you override it with -i
<Phoenix_the_II> Mamarok
<Phoenix_the_II> it's their system?
<hippo> sudo apt-get update
<rgarcia> Mamarok: ok, i'm not going to do nothing, just what hippo says
<hippo> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.2
<hippo> That should do it.
<Mamarok> Phoenix_the_II: we give secure advice here, and not just any advice
<rgarcia> installing
<Phoenix_the_II> right :o
<rgarcia> thanks Mamarok
<rgarcia> :D
<Phoenix_the_II> the only problem with root is pebcak reallyy
<Phoenix_the_II> :p
<Mamarok> ...
<rgarcia> how do i become a normal user now?
<Phoenix_the_II> exit
<rgarcia> ok...no problem...thanksss
<rgarcia> hippo: virtualbox is been downloaded
<hippo> cool :-)
<rgarcia> is there any problem to virtualbox ose??
<hippo> no, it has just less features than the commercial version.
<rgarcia> hum..understood....what does ose means?
<rgarcia> less features?
<hippo> open source somehow.
<marc_piano> can anyone recomend something to save and convert videos from you tube?  i have enabled a firefox plug in to do it but its missing converters and I cant find any in the repo
<rgarcia> mm....got it
<rgarcia> hippo: now finished the installation and i have to configure virtualbox....let's continue?
<hippo> for example, when you upgrade the kernel - which happens sometimes - the commercial version is clever enough to recompile the module . The OSE doesn't do that.
<rgarcia> understood....now vb is asking me to delete old vboxdrv kernel modules, Yes?
<hippo> actually, there is nothing to configure. But you have to create a virtual machine
<hippo> yes
<rgarcia> is vbox better than vmware?
<hippo> it's going to compile a new module .
<rgarcia>  * modprobe vboxnetflt failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why
<hippo> I never used vmware.
<rgarcia> understood
<hippo> hmm ..
<hippo> Do you have the kernel headers installed ?
<rgarcia> sorry hippo, i don't know...
<DangerXxX> please someone using Kubuntu 9.04 open one OpenOffice application and say me it version
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: default should be 2.4 something I guess
<hippo> dpkg -l | grep kernel | grep headers
<rgarcia> ii  linux-headers-2.6.28-11                    2.6.28-11.42                             Header files related to Linux kernel version
<hippo> that's correct .
<rgarcia> ok...so how do i configure windows now?
<hippo> did you start virtualbox already ?
<rgarcia> yes
<rgarcia> i do....
<hippo> ok. You have to create a virtual machine.
<rgarcia> now i push the buttom new
<hippo> yes . Wait ... I'll do that do. It's easier
<rgarcia> ok..
<hippo> So, new ... next ...
<rgarcia> ok, name
<DangerXxX> Are Kubuntu alternate CD and CD coming with Shitit request same things??
<hippo> actually, it's quite obvious .
<DangerXxX> *Shipit
<rgarcia> Windows...
<rgarcia> next...
<rgarcia> base memory size
<hippo> You give the name you want.
<hippo> how much ram do you have ?
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: the same version, but the alternate CD doesn't have the same installer
<rgarcia> 2ghz
<hippo> what WIndows version do you want to install ?
<rgarcia> i have in my computer winxp
<rgarcia> i have to install a new winxp?
<DangerXxX> I mean will I be able to upgrade form Kubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 with the help of shipit request cd?
<hippo> Yes
<rgarcia> mm...ok...
<rgarcia> and the other one?
<hippo> Unlike vmware, virtualbox cannot boot a partition.
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: hm, let me check...
<rgarcia> mmm...ok....
<rgarcia> so windows xp
<hippo> If you want to boot an installed Xp, you have to use vmware.
<rgarcia> and do you know how?
<rgarcia> to use vmware?
<hippo> no, I never used vmware.
<eagles0513875> hippo: vmware or vbox
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: well, theoretically yes, but seems still a bit tricky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131994
<rgarcia> ok..so let's go...
<hippo> You need an XP cd or an iso image. Do you have that ?
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: if you have your /home on a separate partition, a fresh install of 9.04 and moving your .kde/ to .kde_old/ would be easier
<rgarcia> i have the windows installation cd, is that enough?
<hippo> yes
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: are you still running KDE 3.5.10 now?
<DangerXxX> but then i will lose my application and drivers, yes?
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: no, why?
<hippo> the minimum is 256 MB for XP. .. but you can change that later if you need more memory.
<DangerXxX> yes
<rgarcia> ok...cd there
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: the applications are installed newly, but the installer looks for the driver himself
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: what graphic card do you have?
<DangerXxX> nVdia Geforce 7200
<hippo> are you running KDE  ?
<Mamarok> that should work
<rgarcia> the program sssays that i can use an existing windows
<rgarcia> yes...
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: with a separate home partition, a fresh isntall is easy as you just don't touch that part
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: but KDE will be very different, you know that?
<hippo> no it says that you can use an existing virtual disk, not an existing Windows partition.
<rgarcia> yess that's it
<DangerXxX> Yes I have just viewed Kubuntu 9.04 features
<hippo> so you took 256 MB ?
<rgarcia> i took 599mb
<hippo> why 599 ?
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: if you want to upgrade, it would be easier to go through Intrepid first
<rgarcia> ok back to 256mb...
<rgarcia> i guess that's more memory would be better
<DangerXxX> actually problem is with Dial-up modem drivers.. I am afraid I will lose it) dont have wireless, wifi, adsl only dial)
<hippo> Yes .. but KDE itself needs a lot. Tha't why I asked you if you were running KDE.
<hippo> that's
<rgarcia> mm right...ok...no problem..
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: save your dirver then or get one spare you can install afterwards again
<hippo> anyway. That's something you can change anytime before booting the VM.
<hippo> not a big deal right now.
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: but if you upgrade, it shouldn't touch that part
<hippo> Then create a new disk
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: if you have adsl you can upgrade directly, without the CD
<rgarcia> now just a question can i uninstall after if i don't want anymore?
<khanhtoan> hi
<hippo> Dynamically expanding is correct.
<DangerXxX> I know...but..unfortunately I dont have any speedy connection apart from Dial-up)
<hippo> a VM is just a file for Ubuntu. You can delete the file whenever you like.
<rgarcia> alright
<rgarcia> so, what should i do now?
<hippo> where are you ?
<rgarcia> create a new hard disk?
<hippo> yes
<rgarcia> boot hard disk (primary master)???
<hippo> next
<khanhtoan> hi
<khanhtoan> chao cong dong kubuntu
<hippo> Dynamically ... next
<rgarcia> Select the size of the virtual hard disk in megabytes
<hippo> I usually take 32 GB.
<hippo> But "dinamically" means that only the file will not be larger as the space really used.
<cinex> the space is used up to the maximum you put!
<hippo> So when you're done installing Windows, it will be about 4/5 GB large, I guess, not more
<rgarcia> ok..no problem...
<DangerXxX> ok..Big Thanks Mamarok
<rgarcia> Failed to create the hard disk storage Windows.vdi.
<rgarcia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/179559/
<hippo> hmm ... df -hl
<cinex> what u doing rgarcia ?
<rgarcia> hippo: sorry my bad...
<rgarcia> when it sayd to write down the destination, i just wrote windows...and the dest. must be the cdrom, right?
<hippo> I don't know where you are.
<rgarcia> virtual disk location and size
<hippo> oh ... yes you have to choose a location .
<Mamarok> DangerXxX: you are welcome :)
<rgarcia> yes...it was my bad..
<rgarcia> now it's ok..
<rgarcia> finished..]
<rgarcia> start?
<dokueva> hi guys, I have 2 ekigas on two kubuntu computers, with 2 different accounts. I launch ekigas on both computers, and they appear to be connected and registered. But I cannot make a call, or send a text message. What's wrong? Help, please.
<hippo> just a minute ...
<hippo> click on general
<hippo> set the video memory size : 16 MB
<rgarcia> ok....
<hippo> then click on "advanced" ...
<rgarcia> ok...
<hippo> the CD/DVD must be the first boot device.
<rgarcia> ok...1st
<hippo> Description ... and write a description if you like.
<rgarcia> ok done..
<hippo> then click on CD/DVD ... and check "Mount CD/DVD "
<hippo> Insert your Windows CD first ..
<hippo> sorry
<rgarcia> ok....done...
<hippo> Does it show your CD/DVD drive ? ..... (/dev/sr0) ?
<rgarcia> yes...i chaged
<rgarcia> changed
<hippo> I presume you want sound in Windows too ...
<rgarcia> yes...
<rgarcia> it's already enable
<hippo> Then, check "Enable Audio"
<hippo> using Alsa ?
<rgarcia> yes...
<hippo> great
<hippo> Network  ... hmm well ...
<rgarcia> it's ok...
<rgarcia> start?
<hippo> You can do "NAT" or "bridge". Do you know the difference ?
<rgarcia> nopi....
<hippo> with NAT ... you cannot access you Windows VM from the Ubuntu host.
<hippo> with bridge, it's like 2 computers accessing each other in both ways.
<hippo> if you don't need "bridge", take "NAT". It's a bit safer.
<hippo> Just let me see what Adapter is supported by XP  ...
<rgarcia> i want to use both at the same time
<hippo> you can use both at the same time. The only thing you cannot do with NAT would be copy files from Ubuntu to Windows or anything which would require 2 netcards.
<kaddi> hello :)
<rgarcia> ok..no problem...can be NAT
<fabian_> does anyone know a good app to take videos by webcam... cheese doesn't work properly
<rgarcia> hippo: can i start it?
<hippo> USB ... I enable it but never use it so far. You can enable it.
<hippo> Then Ok ... and let's go ...
<rgarcia> starting
<rgarcia> windows setup...
<hippo> yes
<hippo> So, from now on, it is the same as a normal WIndows installation.
<rgarcia> hippo: can i run for example drawing program from VM?
<rgarcia> as solidworks?
<hippo> It's just faked hardware .. but Windows doesn't know it.
<hippo> You can run Photoshop ... but not with 256 MB
<rgarcia> a little bit more, right?
<hippo> oh yes ... definitely !
<rgarcia> so if i don't want anymore..i have to delete *.vdi file?
<hippo> yep
<hippo> and the Virtual machine in Virtualbox.
<rgarcia> ok...and can i use it as fullscreeN?
<hippo> yes, if you installed the "guest additions".
<hippo> You do that later, once you have Windows running in the VM.
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I'm using Kubuntu jaunty and I got problem to connect my wireless with the applet which comes with it, so I tried ,like suggest in a lot of place, wicd, but the result was quite the same, I mean it works just with ethernet connection ...., there is some trick to get wicd working in Jaunty ?
<rgarcia> ok....no promblem...
<rgarcia> hippo: what is the host key?
<hippo> You can run in full screen ... and nobody can tell  it's a virtual Windows.
<rgarcia> yes...i've put in fullscreen but i donh't how to come back
<hippo> oh ... you have to use the hostkey indeed ...
<hippo> I don't know ... :-(
<rgarcia> yes...what is this hostkey?
<hippo> right ctrl ?
<rgarcia> lol....
<hippo> right ctrl + f maybe
<rgarcia> yes..
<rgarcia> yes...that's it..
<rgarcia> lol
<hippo> I'm good :-D
<rgarcia> yes u are
<rgarcia> lol
<rgarcia> after the installation i can boot from the vdi file right?
<hippo> yes ... well you don't care about the vdi file. You just start the virtual machine.
<rgarcia> understood
<rgarcia> this one is good as vmware?
<hippo> I don't know ... I never used vmware.
<hippo> But it is good.
<rgarcia> mm....after the installation, do i have to install the programs from VM, ou i can use it from windows already installed?
<hippo> you have to install it :-(
<rgarcia> ok...no problem...
<hippo> and if you install from a cd ... yu have to mount the cd. But you can do that in the VM.
<rgarcia> hippo: ok ....nopw i guess i can handle it by myself....thanks a lot for your help.......
<hippo> no problem. Have fun.
<rgarcia> thanks....you taka care
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<eagles0513875> what package or daemon  is in charge of keyboard layouts etc
<matias_> HI
<matias_> HOLA?
<BluesKaj> !hi | matias_
<ubottu> matias_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<matias_> i need help :(
<matias_> but with UBUNTU ,
<matias_> xD
<BluesKaj> !ask | matias_
<ubottu> matias_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eagles0513875> maco:  #ubuntu
<eagles0513875> miis type maco
<matias_> 	 	
<matias_> I can not put my monitor at 1680 x 1050 resolution
<matias_> u.u
<matias_> im new in ubuntu:3 ,i  migrate from windows :P
<matias_> hello?
<eagles0513875> !hi | mathis
<ubottu> mathis: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<matias_> u.u anyone helpme?
<eagles0513875> !patience | matias_
<ubottu> matias_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<matias_> :o
<matias_> thx
<BluesKaj> matias_, what graphics card and monitor ?
<matias_> nvidia ge force 8600 gt :o
<BluesKaj> monitor ?
<matias_> viewsonic 22"
<matias_> sorry for my english , i from Argentina :)
<BluesKaj> matias_, look in the package manager for your graphics card driver , prolly the nvidia-glx-180
<virtigem> helo
<matias_> yes i actualize
<virtigem> oal
<matias_> hola?
<Mamarok> !es | virtigem, matias_
<ubottu> virtigem, matias_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matias_> TKS!!! :D
<virtigem> oal
<Nasj> How would someone "uninstall" kubuntu and replace with another distro ?
<Nasj> from a dualboot with windows
<valgaav> install "another distro" on the kubuntu partition
<valgaav> however this new distro installer should have the ability to detect your windows installation or else you will not be able to boot into it
<BluesKaj> Nasj, which other distro ?
<Shadoze> http://www.goodbye-microsoft.com
<valgaav> unless you know how to manually setup it in grub :)
<virtigem> I todey the portugues!!!!
<Mamarok> !pt | virtigem
<ubottu> virtigem: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<virtigem> positvo
<BluesKaj> !grub | Nasj
<ubottu> Nasj: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nasj> hmm
<Nataouze> hello
<Nataouze> I am having an issue with the network management plasmoid: I fixed a manual ip configuration, but when connection comes, the ip different, probably one from dhcp
<ign0ramus> Nataouze, your ISP assigned you a dynamic IP, and you're setting network manager to use a fixed IP?
<Nataouze> I am behind a router
<Nataouze> I want a fixed IP inside my local network
<ign0ramus> Nataouze, iirc, dhcp won't change your network 192.168.x.x addresses...
<Nataouze> I fixed my IP to 192.168.0.3, but I actually keep getting 192.168.0.11 ...
<BluesKaj> Nasj, if you want help , please ask your question clearly so your situation is understood , don't assume we know your exact situation.
<ign0ramus> Nataouze, so your router is assigning 192.168.0.11... why not set your ip to what the router is assigning?
<Nasj> Ok
<Nasj> I think ive already found my answer
<Nataouze> Because it should be a printer for this address, moreover I have some NAT redirections for the IP I want
<ign0ramus> Nataouze, i see now... i don't have much experience with this.  hopefully someone else that has ran into this issue can help.
<Nataouze> Anyway, with any other tool or OS, I can set the IP I want, I just think I don't understand something about this plasmoid :)
<Nataouze> Thanks for your attention ign0ramus ^^
<ign0ramus> Nataouze, i try to help where i can, but i will not offer assistance in an area in which i'm not very familiar.
<Nataouze> That's wise ign0ramus.
<Shadoze> Does anyone know if wine ships with msi support out the box?
<ign0ramus> Nataouze, that will be the only time in your life you will type that string of letters XD
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, Yes.
<Nataouze> hahaha :)
<Nataouze> It's because I don't know you actually ;)
<Shadoze> Does it use msiexec.exe to perform the operation?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, not sure what operation it calls, but the syntax would be like "msiexec /i msxml3.msi"
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, so actually, yeah, i believe it does ;))
<Nataouze> If this can help, here is the config file for my network connection (the one in ~/.kde/share/apps/networkmanagement/connections/):
<Nataouze> http://pastebin.com/d751f0b05
<Shadoze> Awesome, well just got wine installed and noticed one thing
<Shadoze> it makes my system a tiny bit laggy when dealing with a 1.1gb msi installer ;)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, not sure what you were expecting... :)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, a game, i assume?
<Shadoze> Nope, Microsoft office
<Shadoze> I use openoffice for everything else
<Shadoze> I just really need msaccess for college ;(
<Nataouze> Shadoze: Access 2007 ?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, aha... i believe there are some 'tweaks' necessary to get it running...
<Shadoze> Any access
<Shadoze> Just any access
<Shadoze> and i can ditch windows
<Shadoze> Access 2003 is a nogo, crashes every time
<Nataouze> Shadoze: ok, because I'm pretty sure that you won't get 2007 to work...
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, what i'm saying is that MS Office won't work OOB in wine
<Mamarok> Shadoze: tell your teacher that there are free databases instead of spending money in an obsolete technology that doesn't respect standards :)
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, lol
<Shadoze> I would but
<Shadoze> a quater of the pc's there don't have firefox
<Shadoze> As the administrators are azy
<Shadoze> *lazy
<Mamarok> Shadoze: that's so easy to repair :)
<Shadoze> There starting to block everything
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, portable firefox is a beautiful thing
<Shadoze> That's what i use ;)
<ign0ramus> :)
<Shadoze> It's so funny though we all got caught using a proxy
<Shadoze> And they sent a list of everything who was using the application to the head
<Shadoze> *everyone, even
<Shadoze> The list has over 1000 names
<Shadoze> Good luck punishing us all
<ign0ramus> haha
<BluesKaj> Nataouze, why not just go with the IP's asigned by the router , just make sure you have printer sharing enabled on the router as well as network manager, also IPV6 is most likely the default and it appears you disabled it in favour of IPv4
<Shadoze> Oh yeah ign, i manage dto fix my menu problem and bootsplash
<Shadoze> I reinstalled kubuntu, but this time with ext4 ;)
<Nataouze> BluesKaj: ik, but what about my NAT config ?
<Nataouze> s/ik/ok
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, what was the menu problem?
<Shadoze> Whenever i moved an item to somewhere else in the menu, it would create a duplicate menu item that was hidden where i tried to move it too, and stay where it originally was
<linuxerson> hi
<Shadoze> Welcome
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, ah, i don't recall seeing that issue, but congrats on getting it fixed.  and welcome to ext4!
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, now when we lose all our data, it was in the name of progress! ;)
<Shadoze> Haha, yeah :) Oh btw i seriously think you should document your printscreen method
<Nataouze> A friend of mine using gentoo told me he went from 30s to 22s for boot since he changed to ext4
<BluesKaj> Nataouze, isn't there a setting in your router for static IP , which is the static default for the router ?
<Shadoze> i can see it being handy to alot of people, as google seraching about it just brings up the bugreports really
<Shadoze> My boot time is under 10 seconds
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, thanks, but i don't know if everyone wants the same kind of behavior... for some reason, people actually like kscreenshot (not sure why...)
<Shadoze> Well, you could have a very small intro saying what it does and how its really ideal for take alot of screenshots at the same time
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, although, i do pride myself on the naming scheme... i was trying to find a way to create screenshots with a unique output for a name, which is where I implemented the "naming by the unix second" deal.  I was proud of this, because this feature is not even listed in the scrot documentation... i just took an educated guess, and it worked :)
<Shadoze> hehe :P I find it very handy as i needed to take some screenshots for winehq on a full screengame and my printscreen button didn't work and open ksnapshot whilst playing the game was really impracticle for grabbing headshots (lol) scrot does the trick ;)
<Nataouze> BluesKaj: Actually I just realized that my DHCP gives addresses from 192.168.0.10 to 192.168.0.15, and my printers are in this range, I'm not sure if it can create problems
<Nataouze> (my printers have a fixed IP: .10 and .11)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, glad it works well for you.  i also take tons of screenshots, and ksnapshot is intrusive (to me anyway), and all i was using it for was to save a screenie to the Desktop anyway for immediate posting or quick editing.  The scrot command automates this process nicely.
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i had originally experimented with imagemagick, which was the accepted recommendation for cli screenshots, but it doesn't work well in a Plasma environment (some windows are not caputred).  scrot handles this with ease :)
<Shadoze> Yeah :) I heard someone talking about there imagemagick woes yesterday
<Shadoze> And how it wasn't capturing all of plasma
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, imagemagick is a great app, with tons of features, but it doesn't work well for capturing plasma stuff
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, one cool thing about imagemagick i did ... last year, my stepfather bought a beautiful 1941 Pontiac antique car.  I found someone online who had posted the original owner's manual for the car, but it was single pages in .jpg format...
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, so i captured all the pics with DownThemAll, and used imagemagick to combine all the jpgs in order into a single .pdf that was now an electronic full owner's manual that could be printed out and bound like the original :)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, so i don't dislike imagemagick, but for plasma, it needs work :)
<Shadoze> Heh that sounds pretty handy ;) I've never used imagemagic myself but it does sound cool
<Shadoze> Havn't heard of downthemall either lol
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, that's just a firefox add-on (download manager - good for downloading multiple files simultaneously)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, for example, you find a site that has tons of awesome wallpapers... dTA can collect all of them with two clicks
<Shadoze> I'm going to downlaod that
<Shadoze> you've conviced me ;)
<Shadoze> The amount of time ive manually had to do it
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i don't use it all that often, but when you find yourself with something like the above situation, its a godsend
<Shadoze> haha, yeah :)
<Shadoze> btw, that 1.1gb msi file
<Shadoze> Extracted all fine in the end ;)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, extracted and installed?
<Shadoze> Yes :D
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, with no workarounds?
<Shadoze> Nope, worked out of the box
<Shadoze> however.......
<Shadoze> I do have to do a few things it seems to get some programs of office working :(
<Shadoze> Visio dosnt load with iopl not enabled error and access, well that's a nogo :(
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i was going to ask about that, as I was just reading an article this morning on what to do to install Office in Wine
<Shadoze> Those are the only two i really need though :(
<Shadoze> Openoffice is fine for it's word, spreadsheet, and powerpoint clone :)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, there were some .dll's that needed to be registered, and some java .dll had to be added to system32
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i like OOo as well, but I need MS Exchange for work
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i just run it in VirtualBox, though ;)
<Shadoze> :P I could do that too
<Shadoze> but i feel it's a bit of a pisstake having to do that just for visio or access :9
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, also, my crappy lexmark printer is a 'paperweight' using Linux
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, yeah, but i've found wine a little lacking - apps don't always render properly, and sometimes features (as you've noticed) are missing completely.  Vbox was the best solution for me in that case.
<Shadoze> Yeah :) Well, i've had visio working before so i KNOW its possible
<eagles0513875> since compiling kde 4.3 from source i am unable to change my keyboard layout in system settings it seems to have disappeared
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: ...
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, how does it look? in something like visio, the visuals are important.  just curious.
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: it was complaining about orphaned modules and now the keyboard layout isnt showing in regional any more :(
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you have stuff not installed, check the documentation again
<eagles0513875> ok
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: ... or install Neon
 * eagles0513875 thinks out loudi have built kde libs pimlibs base pim support and netwrok
<Shadoze> Hold up, just installing it
<Shadoze> i had it working in the kubuntu i was running yesterday ;)
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: we do not support for self-compiled KDE here, sry
<eagles0513875> thats ok Mamarok
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875, you're definitely missing packages, but i think keyboard layouts are still on the TO-DO list for 4.3 http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Feature_Plan
<eagles0513875> thanks for the info ign0ramus now as to what im missing
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875, check the errors and logs is all i can tell you... you compiled the thing! :)
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: told you so, and again, this does not belong here, so please...
<eagles0513875> lol :) will do
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: im in ot if you wanna chat
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875, i might stop in a little later... actually should be making side dishes for a bbq right now XD
<ign0ramus> does anyone have a Creative Zen?  Just wondering how it works using Linux...
<Shadoze> @ ign i installed the wrong version of visio lol, hold up
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, lol
<Shadoze> I still have my dads office 97 cd lol
<Shadoze> but that's a bit old ;0
<eagles0513875> !ot | Shadoze
<ubottu> Shadoze: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Shadoze> I know,i'm trying to get it to work via wine using Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> Shadoze: if the version that in jaunty repos dont work add the wine repo with 1.0.22
<eagles0513875> havent tried office 2k7 yet
<Shadoze> 2k7 works pretty well
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875, the winehq repo has wine-1.1.22 now
<Shadoze> Just acces is a NOGO
<Shadoze> and axxess is all i want tbh
<messenger> hello
<Guest97913> im new to kubuntu and i have problem with sound, my sound card is not detected
<ign0ramus> !sound | Guest97913
<ubottu> Guest97913: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest97913> hello
<Guest97913> anybody here
<Shadoze> 295 people at the moment
<Mamarok> !ask | Guest97913
<ubottu> Guest97913: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shadoze> ign, it works ;D
<Shadoze> http://i39.tinypic.com/2uykfuq.jpg
<Shadoze> Thats the installer chugging away
<debaser> hi
<debaser> bas
<debaser> how can I restore the kde menu to system defaults?
<Shadoze> And heres the layouy
<Shadoze> *layout
<Shadoze> http://i43.tinypic.com/15y6h3l.jpg
<Shadoze> I think it looks ok :)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, ugly, but good work! ;)
<Shadoze> uh oh
<Shadoze> Dragging an entity onto the diagram causes it to crash
<Shadoze> Ill see if it can handle a ready made drawing
<Mamarok> debaser: what did you change?
<debaser> I added jubler to video and everything got messed up
<Mamarok> debaser: you can edit the menu: right click on the icon
<debaser> Mamarok: can't I replace a file in my ~/ for sth else, because I know I can edit it but I'd have to do too many manual edits, and I don't know it'd be ok
<Mamarok> debaser: I guess so, let me check which file it is
<debaser> Mamarok: ok, thx
<Shadoze> brb
<Mamarok> debaser: I guess it is this one:
<Mamarok> ~/.kde/share/config/kmenueditrc
<debaser> I've got to go now, I'll let you know how it turned out, thx a lot!
<Mamarok> debaser: yaw :)
<ivan_> de ste ljudi sta se radi?
<ivan_> da li ima nekog ko je iz srbije?
<ubuntu_> ola
<DonnezMoiUnNom> bonjour ^^
<davidjheinrich> hi all...does anyone know of a Linux alternative to RightMark Audio Analyzer?
<Shadoze> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_audio_software
<davidjheinrich> thanks
<jptet6818> Help with kdesdk needed (objective is to build just umbrello from sources). Platform is Kubuntu 8.04, kdesdk 4.2.2. Tryed some recipes from internet (including official kdesdk tips). Problem is after cmake umbrello: Unknown CMake command "kde4_install_icons"
<davidjheinrich> another related Q: where can I find an explanation of the graphs RightMark puts out...their "user guide" doesn't explain it.
<Guest97913> hi, im trying to get my sound working on kubuntu 9.04, my sound card is not detected by the system its INTEL ICH 8, it is not listed in the alsa sound card support, what can i do ?(its a notebook)
<Riddell> jptet6818: you need to check out the whole kdesdk module
<Riddell> and run cmake on that
<Riddell> then you can cd umbrello; make to only build umbrello
<jptet6818> Riddell: I think I already have done that but I will try again just to be sure... give some minutes.
<geek_> anyone aware how to format into ntfs?
<jptet6818> Riddell: having HOME at /home/kde-devel and kdesdk root source directory at  /home/kde-devel/kde/src/kdesdk, what will be the right cmake command?
<Mamarok> Guest97913: what is the exact number of your soundcard?
<Guest97913> 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Riddell> jptet6818: #kde-devel would know better I think
<SansNom> bonjour
<Joschil> bon soir;
<Mamarok> Guest97913: and where did it say it was not supported?
<Guest97913> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<jptet6818> Riddell: ok, I will try there. Tks a lot!
<Mamarok> Guest97913: there seems to be a patch and instructions, check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054
<davidjheinrich> does anyone know if there is some linux software to upload photos directly to tabblo.com?
<meganut> Hi
<prasanth> hi how to install yahoomesenger
<prasanth> as i need to do voive chat
<Shadoze> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=29
<Shadoze> http://www.pidgin.im/
<antares> prasanth in ubuntu you can configure yahoo account with pidgin
<Shadoze> http://in.docs.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html
<Mamarok> davidjheinrich: I don't think any specific for that platform, no, as it looks quite proprietary
<antares> but you must download it
<davidjheinrich> arg, that blows
<prasanth> but voice chat is not available
<Mamarok> davidjheinrich: ask HP, but if you can upload from a file manager, any file manager will do
<antares> so you can install kopete for KDE
<davidjheinrich> their website uses Java Runtime Environment to upload multiple files at once (by selecting them), if don't use Java, have to browse to and add 1-by-1...but when I try to install Java Runtime Environment on FF3, it says "Not Available" and refesr me to a "manual install"
<Shadoze> kopete comes with Kubuntu
<Shadoze> @ davidjheinrich - sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<davidjheinrich> it says "E: Couldn't find package sun-java6"
<Shadoze> sory my bad
<Shadoze> sun-java6-bin
<Shadoze> That will give you the jre, however not the plugin for mozilla
<Shadoze> so AFTER you've done that do
<davidjheinrich> which reminds me, how do I find packages with apt-get? I remember with Gentoo's emerge, you could search for packages that had a certain word inthem, or were for purpsoe X
<Shadoze> sun-java6-plugin
<jussi01> apt-cache search
<davidjheinrich> thanks!
<Shadoze> do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin      >>> after you've installed the first one i gave you
<Shadoze> then restart firefox and your away
<Shadoze> Brb
<binary_> can somebody help me I cant see my desktop icons in kubuntu 9.04 why?
<Mamarok> binary_: desktop icons?
<binary_> yes
<Mamarok> binary_: icons you did set yourself?
<davidjheinrich> Shadoze, jussi01: thanks, that works great!
<binary_> This is my first time in kde eviroment
<binary_> i didnt know i had to set them
<binary_> I was trying to save to desktop
<Mamarok> binary_: there are no desktop icons, but desktop widgets
<binary_> and could only see them if I viewed the4 dektop folder but not on the desktop
<desu> binary_: right clik on the desktop -> settings -> folder view
<binary_> so if i download firefox to the dektop it wont show?
<Mamarok> and one does not use the desktop to save stuff to
<binary_> why not?
<Mamarok> binary_: downloads should go to ~/Downloads
 * PitTux_64 is back.
<desu> Mamarok: firefox by default downloads EVERYTHING to the desktop
<Mamarok> PitTux_64: please remove your public messages
<binary_> i cant even get firefox to instal speaking of wich
<binary_> is ther no apt-get in kubuntu?
<Mamarok> desu: that's weird, I know
<Mamarok> binary_: of course there is, from the command line, but you need to type sudo apt-get install firefox
<Mamarok> then it will ask your password
<binary_> i did that mamarok
<binary_> and it said there is no packages
<Mamarok> binary_: what did you type exactly?
<binary_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Mamarok> binary_: then there's something wrong with your sources-list
<binary_> ah
<Mamarok> sources.list
<binary_> I may have forgot to enable some repositories sorry
<binary_> im checking now
<Mamarok> binary_: it's in the main repository, you can't have disabled that...
<binary_> oh nvm then
<binary_> im so confused jeez lol
<Mamarok> binary_: are you familiar with the command line?
<binary_> yes
<Mamarok> ok, check your /etc/apt/sources.list entries
<binary_> ok one sec
<anfi_> test
<binary_> sorry installing gedit real quick
<bart_> guys is there any way i can get rid of the network manager widget and get the old knetworkmanager like in 8.10
<Mamarok> binary_: there's kate in Kubuntu
<binary_> ohhh ok
<binary_> ok im in what am i looking for?
<phh> bart_: install network-manager-kde
<darkham> i've this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-_6cImHM0U in desktop folder
<darkham> something new about?
<Mamarok> binary_: past it to http://pastebin.com and give the link here
<Mamarok> darkham: could you be more specific? by text instead of a video maybe?
<darkham> a circle of little circles flashing at the center of the screen
<binary_> http://pastebin.com/d21396c9b
<bart_> yea well i already tried that i installed that but i still dont have knetworkmanager phh
<phh> hu
<draik_> How do I convert ogg to mp3?
<Mamarok> binary_: that looks ok so far
<phh> draik_: basically, ogg123 |lame
<phh> don't know the options
<binary_> maybe it isnt install firefox and i am missing some syntax?
<Mamarok> binary_: do you get an error when you type sudo apt-get install firefox?
<draik_> phh: What's the app?
<binary_> one sec
<binary_> wow it works now
<phh> draik_: i mean: use ogg123 which will decompress the stream, and pipe it's output too lame
<binary_> but i used the same command as before
<Mamarok> binary_: you probably just made a typo the first time
<phh> barnoid: on karmic it do works ...
<binary_> maybe i needed to open the source.list first?
<binary_> it wasnt a typo because i pushed up and used the prior command
<phh> hum
<binary_> i didnt retype it
<Mamarok> phh: Karmic is Alpha and not supported here
<phh> not barnoid
<binary_> wierd
<phh> Mamarok: ... that's no question.
<binary_> either way thank you
<phh> damn, bart_ is no longer here
<Mamarok> binary_: yaw :)
<binary_> lol later guys
<Mamarok> phh: watch your language!
<phh> Mamarok: what about my language ?
<Mamarok> phh: don't swear please
<phh> Mamarok: can you explain me where is the problem: i was just saying to bart_ that installing network-manager-kde on karmic, do install knetworkmanager
<phh> so where is the problem ?
<Mamarok> phh: 19:06 < phh> damn, bart_ is no longer here
<Mamarok> that's swearing and not allowed here
<Mamarok> read the guidelines
<bart_> anybody lookin for me
<phh> bart_: is your problem with knetworkmanager fixed ?
<bart_> not exactly man i have already installed that package but nothing yet
<bart_> heres the output phh network-manager-kde is already the newest version.
<phh> barnoid: what do you mean by "nothing yet"?
<phh> it won't start magically by himself
<phh> you have to kill the NM palsmoid and start knetworkmanager
<bart_> i have killed the nm widget and theres no way for me to launch it because i cant see it in k menu under the internet section so how am i supposed to launch it
<bart_> maybe i should try rebooting
<Haradrim> hello everyone
<davidjheinrich_> how do I get Dolphin to show previews of JPEGs?
<Haradrim> i've a problem in kde
<Haradrim> i don't arrive to install a kdm theme (sorry for the spelling, i'm french)
<Mamarok> Haradrim: there are french channels too: #ubuntu-fr, if you prefer
<Mamarok> Haradrim: which Kubuntu do you use, what KDE version?
<Haradrim> no, 'cause the problem is in kubuntu
<Haradrim> And there are no users of kde at the moment
<Mamarok> Haradrim: that's not the point :)
<Mamarok> you would get Kubuntu support also there, but in French
<Mamarok> Haradrim: also, I asked you some questions, could you answer please?
<Haradrim> Mamarok : it's KDE 4.2.2
<Mamarok> Haradrim: there are not many KDM themes for KDE 4 yet, most are for KDE 3 on kde-lloks.org
<Mamarok> looks*
<Haradrim> okay
<Mamarok> Haradrim: to install a different theme, you need to go to system settings -> Appearance
<Mamarok> Haradrim: then Splash Screen, and there is a button for installing new Splash screens
<Mamarok> Haradrim: you can not change the background separately yet AFAIK
<Haradrim> thank
<Haradrim> thanks*
<Haradrim> it's maybe 'cause i can't install my theme
<bettafan> hola
<asif> hello
<asif> just installed ubuntu on my lappy
<asif> cpu is overheating
<asif> any ideas
<asif> anyone??
<draik> How do I add the 'apt' protocol support to firefox?
<draik> asif: check your heatsink and cooling.
<asif> it works fine in windows mate
<asif> buggered it up by putting in the wrong restore cds and and cant find the orginal ones
<asif> lol
<asif> its always only the one core tho that keeps reaching temps of 104 was the highest
<asif> toshiba p100-429
<draik> Got it sorted out. Have a good one, everybody.
<asif> help
<asif> anyone
<Tm_T> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Tm_T> there's the one
<asif> laptop is going crazy
<asif> fans are going mad
<asif> and cpu temp is at 87-100%
<asif> ive had it shut down a few times also
<phh> what means a temperature in % ?
<asif> sorry what i meant was the temp is between 87-100
<asif> degrees celsis
<phh> ok
<asif> its ast 100 c
<asif> its at 100 c now
<phh> and, what's the problem ?
<asif> fans are spinning fast slow fats slow
<asif> fast*
<Tm_T> sounds like you have something running wild in background
<asif> ive checked my services
<asif> nothing there
<phh> asif: check top for high consuming porcess
<asif> firefox is at 46%
<asif> that is it
<asif> any ideas??
<Tm_T> asif: would it help if you close firefox?
<Kasm279> get opera?
<Kasm279> :D
<Tm_T> Kasm279: don't even start with that
<Tm_T> o k
<asif> i like firefox
<phh> why people keep using firefox on kubuntu, while there is a "native" excellent one called konqueror ....
<Tm_T> asif: would it help if you close firefox?
<asif> closed it
<Tm_T> asif: and does it help?
<asif> cpu temp has gone down to 70 c
<asif> yeh its coming down now
<asif> thats gay
<Tm_T> asif: watch your language, please
<asif> sorry
<asif> weird tho still
<Tm_T> asif: indeed, might like to check if it's some webpage or is it some of plugins/extensions you're using
<asif> how can i do that
<asif> uninstall plugin ata a time
<asif> and see??
<Tm_T> asif: disable one at time
<Being_Tsukasa> whats the sound troubleshooting webpage?
<Tm_T> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tm_T> Being_Tsukasa: ^
<Being_Tsukasa> kk ty
<phh> asif: first install flashblock and see if not starting flash shows any improvement
<asif> ive just disable moonlight is it
<asif> seems to be ok now
<asif> i will keep tsting
<asif> cheers guys
<jl> Is there a channel for Netbook Remix Help?
<pc> hi, how can I change my nick?
<mena> a
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> How do I kill X in Kubuntu?
<x_link> I did sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop before, but then I didn't came to a prompt.
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<davidjheinrich> does anyone know if there's a way to make DigiKam's preview panel at the bottom behave more normal? (i.e., not center on he picture I select, so the scrolled position suddenly changes)?
<davidjheinrich> is there a way to group windows together so that they all appear ontop when one is selected? I.e., I want to group GIMP images and hte GIMP toolbar? (in KDE4)
<Shadoze> erm
<Barridus> anyone know where the themes are stored in kde4?  i need to remove one completely as i suspect it's crashing my appearance settings app
<p-f> I just plugged an external monitor into my laptop's vga plug, pressed the CRT/LCD button and nothing happened. What else am I supposed to do to get dual monitors?
<p-f> used to work fine on windows out of the box if I remember well
<jussi01> p-f: alt+f2 -> krandrtray
<heinkel_111> p-f also see in the system settings
<heinkel_111> there is a page there to control setup of multiple monitors afaik
<heinkel_111> i used that with my laptop some time ago
<p-f> jussi01: aha, thanks
<jussi01> p-f: sorted now?
<p-f> heinkel_111: krandrtray worked, thanks though :)
<jussi01> ahh, great :)
<p-f> jussi01: the resolution is terrible, but at least I see pixels
<p-f> except kate crashed
<p-f> but that's completely normal, kate likes crashing a lot
<p-f> wait, this isn't dual screen, it's double output
<p-f> ...and kde just died
<heinkel_111> O_o
<p-f> yeah ok, basically doing anything that involves krandrtray completely kills kde
<carolija> mornin all ;]
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I just installed Kubuntu 8.10
<rafaelbreyer> Hi
<x_link> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.2?
<Phibes> hiya, anyonw know how to get rid of the top panel? some wine games still show that panel/bar
<SteBo> x_link: just upgrade to Kubuntu 9.04, it includes KDE 4.2.
<WaSeidel> hi people i got a question for anybody i just installed kubuntu-desktop from gnome and i cant watch flash animations or flash videos on firefox, plus i dont know ho to made kde as default sesion
<WaSeidel> hi people i got a question for anybody i just installed kubuntu-desktop from gnome and i cant watch flash animations or flash videos on firefox, plus i dont know ho to made kde as default sesion???
<kaddi> !flash|WaSeidel
<ubottu> WaSeidel: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SteBo> WaSeidel: you can configure your default session in the login manager
<SteBo> WaSeidel: where you enter your user name and password after booting.
<WaSeidel> kaddi: i allready have installed flash player it works fine on ubuntu with gnome but here in kubuntu it doesn't work
<kaddi> WaSeidel: can you check whether flash is listed as plugin in FF?
<kaddi> does flash work in FF with gnome?
<WaSeidel> kaddi: tnx it works just restarting firefox
<kaddi> ok, great :D
<Shadoze> about:plugins
<XVampireX> Hi people
<XVampireX> I figured out most stuff now in kubuntu jaunty jackalope, but it looks like firefox doesn't understand what to do with mimetypes anymore...
<XVampireX> when I download something, I need to give it an action to open up dolphin via /usr/bin/dolphin, and then if I set it to default, it will do it for all other file types... any idea?
<neversfelde> XVampireX: seems to be quite normal
<XVampireX> Well I just read that KDE integration is removed  with firefox 3
<administrator> hi alle zusammen
<neversfelde> there was a KDE Integration?
<XVampireX> no
<XVampireX> I don't know
<WaSeidel> XVampireX: do you can tell me where say that?
<XVampireX> I guess you're not a firefox user
<XVampireX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Firefox3KDEIntegrationIntrepid
<XVampireX> it's for intrepid but still... the same applies here I guess
<XVampireX> Another thing, I can't get mame to work....
<neversfelde> XVampireX: seems to be only a planned feature
<XVampireX> Any chance for help on that? :-/
<neversfelde> XVampireX: what's the problem to set it manually the first time you open a mime type?
<XVampireX> ah, nevermind >_<
<Guest8903> Please help me: just installed a fresh install of Kubuntu jaunty and now when I start my computer all I get is a Error 15 after GRUB tries to load
<Guest8903> what can I do
<Guest8903> anyone, please
<Guest8903> please someone help me I don't know what to do
<Barridus> google is your friend
<Barridus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<cinex> Guest8903: error 15 might be something to do with a missing file
<cinex> you should try to reinstall grub
<Guest8903> how can I do that... I'm not a very experienced linux user
<SteBo> Guest8903: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<SteBo> Guest8903: This is a error you need some experience to fix to.
<cinex> Guest8903: i will find u instructions (u running alive cd??)
<Guest8903> no, just made a fresh installation of kubuntu jaunty
<cinex> Guest8903: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Guest8903> kept just one partition as it was (where I've backed up my files) and formatted everything else
<cinex> well Guest8903 you must be running some kind of operating system or you woulnt be in here chatting
<Guest8903> I'm at a notebook, cinex
<Guest8903> the desktop is the problem
<Guest8903> my desktop machine I mean
<cinex> oh ok, well load up a live cd and try the instructions on that page
<Guest8903> k, wll do it now
<Guest8903> loading the live cd
<cinex> Guest8903: did the install get to 100% complete?
<Guest8903> cinex, yes it did
<Guest8903> cinex, this happened after the reboot
<cinex> kk, im nipping of for 20 mins, if your still here when i get back ill ask u how it went
<Guest8903> ok, thanks cinex
<cinex> np
<Guest50554> hola aguien que quiera hablar conmigo tengo 13 años
<Guest8903> cinex, still there
<SilentDis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<tryke_> join #barcelona
<cinex> Guest8903: ??
<Guest8903> hey cinex
<Guest8903> I've followed those instructions, but didn't worked I'm trying a new fresh install
<Guest8903> making the reboot now
<Guest8903> cinex, got it!!!! It was really my fault
<Guest8903> cinex, Thanks a lot for your help, everything is a-ok now
<Barridus> what is this funky app switcher i get randomly sometimes
<Barridus> the screen dims and  thumbnails of whatever apps i have open appear
<DarthGeek> I'm having a problem installing KDE 4.2.3... I added the line to sources.list but something fails on sudo apt-get update
<DarthGeek> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa/launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa'
<DarthGeek> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa/launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2Could not resolve 'ppa'
<DarthGeek> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DarthGeek> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DarthGeek> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DarthGeek> I tried sudo apt-get upgrade but it didn't seem to do anything
<Unksi> DarthGeek: you have an error on the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mamarok> DarthGeek: you need to add the gpg key to your keyring
<Unksi> it needs to be like this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu  jaunty main
<Unksi> all in one single line
<Barridus> what is this funky app switcher that's appeared a couple times, and how do i invoke it on purpose?
<xjjk> Barridus: funky in what way
<Unksi> Barridus: alt+f2?
<Mamarok> Barridus: krunner?
<Barridus> the screen dims and  thumbnails of whatever apps i have open appear
<DarthGeek> Unksi: That appears to be exactly what I have
<Barridus> i don't know what it is
<DarthGeek> unless I'm not catching a typo somewhere
<cinex> sweet
<Unksi> it looks like a typo when you look at the error urls^
<xjjk> Barridus: yeh, I forgot what that's called... it's called Scale in Compiz, Expose in OS X
<xjjk> Barridus: one of the function keys invokes it
<Barridus> scale?
<xjjk> you can go into System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects
<xjjk> and set so it happens when you go to a screen edge
<Unksi> Barridus: try pushing the cursor through upper left corner for expose
<xjjk> or, set a hotkey for it
<Unksi> thats the default for it
<Barridus> ah damn
<xjjk> Unksi: thanks, I changed the default
<Barridus> it must be set to a screen edge then
<xjjk> Barridus: it's called Scale in Compiz, it's called something else in KDE
<Barridus> since you mentioned it could be i tested the edges
<Barridus> it must default to the upper corner
<xjjk> Barridus: you can change the hotkey, or which corner/edge activates it
<Barridus> yeah
<Mamarok> oh, that's the Desktop Grid :)
<Barridus> i just didn't know what it was called
<Mamarok> Barridus: ^^
<xjjk> Mamarok: AFAIK it's not the deskop grid...
<Barridus> now that i know what it's set to (it appeared to be random before) i'll prolly just keep it the way it is
<Barridus> could be handy XD
<Unksi> yeah it is :)
<xjjk> Desktop grid zooms out desktops
<xjjk> Scale/whatever we're talking about zooms out applications
<xjjk> on the current desktop
<Mamarok> xjjk: no, it displays all open windows in a grid
<xjjk> Mamarok: that's not desktop grid
<Mamarok> xjjk: what you mean is the Desktop Flip
<xjjk> Mamarok: I just set "desktop grid" to an edge now
<xjjk> and it's different than what we're talking about
<Mamarok> xjjk: yeah, but that's what Barridus is talking about
<DarthGeek> I still have no idea what's wrong in the line... I have "deb http://ppa/launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<DarthGeek> no
<DarthGeek> it's
<xjjk> Mamarok: I think Barridus is talking about the Expose-like zooming out of applications, not desktops
<xjjk> Mamarok: in System Settings it's just called "Present Windows"
<Barridus> yeah this is an app switcher not desktop switcher
<DarthGeek> "deb http://ppa/launchpad/net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<DarthGeek> meh, "launchpad.net" not "launchpad/net"
<Mamarok> DarthGeek: you seem to have another dpkg instance open:
<Mamarok> 23:35 < DarthGeek> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Mamarok> 23:35 < DarthGeek> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Barridus> are the package dependency issues resolved for 4.2.3?
<Mamarok> Barridus: long time ago
<Barridus> define "long time"
<DarthGeek> crap, I had Adept open
<Mamarok> Barridus: like 3 days after the first apps appeared in the PPA
<Barridus> hmm
<DarthGeek> it still keeps saying "could not resolve 'ppa'"
<Barridus> i ran into some bad issues like a week ago, Mamarok
<ernesto> so... does anybody here have kubuntu taking almost all of their memory upon boot?  i have 1 GB of ram an jaunty just takes 700MB on its own
<Unksi> DarthGeek: you have another / instead of . there?
<DarthGeek> no
<DarthGeek> that was a typo here
<Unksi> ok
<Barridus> Mamarok, i assume 4.2.3 won't hit the jaunty repos, right?
<Mamarok> ernesto: what application? what does top tell you?
<Mamarok> Barridus: might go to the backports
<Guest40997> can somebody help me 9.04 my taskbar dosnt load on start up ??
<ernesto> when i do top the applications listed don't take more than 15% of the memory
<ernesto> but my free memory is around 300 megs... i just find it odd
<Barridus> then what is telling you 700mb
<Barridus> cache, ernesto ?
<Mamarok> ernesto: so it's memory you are talking about, not CPI, right?
<ernesto> sorry, CPI?
<Mamarok> CPU, sry
<Barridus> the extra memory is probably used as cache, ernesto
<ernesto> yes CPU
<ernesto> top does say around 700MB for cache
<Mamarok> ernesto: well, top tells you what app uses the CPU too
<ernesto> out of curiosity what is it caching?
<Barridus> just random things prolly
<ernesto> thx mamarok, im familiar with that ^_^
<Barridus> better than having the memory do nothing :)
<DarthGeek> ah, found the typo
<Barridus> it'll reclaim it as needed
<DarthGeek> thx, bye
<ernesto> i was just concerned since the experience with ubuntu was different
<Mamarok> ernesto: Linux allways uses most of the memory if possible, else it would make no sense to have it
<Barridus> ubuntu does the same ting, ernesto
<Guest6879> Can somebody help me 9.04 my taskbar doesn't load on start up ??
<Barridus> it just shows you differently
<ernesto> really? i never bothered checking the cache portion of top
<Mamarok> Guest6879: you mean the panel?
<ernesto> i always looked at total mem and used mem
<Guest6879> yes
<Barridus> Guest6879, right click on dektop, add panel?
<Barridus> unlock widgets if need be first
<Guest6879> i dont mean that
<Barridus> ernesto, yeah i swear :D
<Mamarok> Guest6879: what do you mean then?
<Barridus> then what do you mean
<Guest6879> i have add this but if i start kubuntu new they dont load again and if ic go under systemsettings than they load sry but im german :P
<Mamarok> Guest6879: come to @kubuntu-de then
<ernesto> btw i've been trying to find a "tutorial" page to enable compiz in kubuntu... no luck with google
<Mamarok> arghs, #kubuntu-de I mean
<ernesto> any page you can point me too?
<Guest6879> ok thanks
<Barridus> ernesto, system settings-> desktop->desktop effects
<ernesto> searching for kubuntu stuff in google is painfull... i feel like minirity... "did you mean UBUNTU?" mp da,ot >.<
<Mamarok> ernesto: there are the Desktop Effects, no need for compiz
<ernesto> i have kwin going full blast
<ernesto> i guess i miss compiz
<Barridus> it's very similar in KDE
<Barridus> just called something different
<Mamarok> ernesto: you can do pretty much the same with Desktop Effects, you will not miss compiz
<Barridus> ernesto, yeah it has the cube and everything
<ernesto> what about the application switcher where all apps are circled around your screen
<ernesto> do you know which one i am talking about?
<Ty> OK what are the commands to correct a messed up gui with huge font and small screen size?  I'm about to install Kubuntu
<Ty> and that happens
<Ty> so I need the commands to correct it
<ernesto> what firewalls do you guys use btw? anybody using guarddog by any chance?
<Unksi> just plain iptables
<ernesto> wow hardcore ^_^
 * Ty wants commands!  I command give me commands! muahahahahahha D:
<Barridus> ernesto, i don't think it has the ring one, it has some of the others, and one ubuntu compiz does not, iirc
<Barridus> i haven't used gnome/compiz in a long time
<Unksi> its not actualy that difficult if you just read some good documentation, if you have the time and will for it^
<ernesto> say i assume you guys use ktorrent right?
<Barridus> yeah
<Unksi> yeah thats a really good client
<Barridus> it blows away the GTK clients, imo
<Unksi> yup
<Barridus> it's basically utorrent for linux
<ernesto> well in ubuntu after forwarding the ports and allow it in teh firewall, my GTK client would work just dandy
<ernesto> in kubuntu however..
<Barridus> ktorrent just has some great features
<ernesto> ktorrent fails with some trackers unless i "disable" the firewall
<flector> Tracker keeps hanging on startup.  have to sudo kill it
<ernesto> besides forwarding the ports you set up in the configuration menu, did you guys have to do anything else?
<Barridus> i'm of the opinion that software firewalls are essentially snake oil
<ernesto> its driving me nuts...
<ernesto> lol.. snake oil?
<Barridus> yeah
<Barridus> look at a product like zone alarm or mccaffee
<Barridus> it'll say within a week you've been ZOMG ATTACKED 10,000 TIMES
<ernesto> lol yeah i remember... back in the day i had windoWZ machines
<Barridus> aka snake oil
<ernesto> they probably do that to make you feel "protected"
<Unksi> and to create impression that they are needed more, not to say that they are useless tho^
<dam> hello Xine won't detect any of my sound drivers what do I do ??
<Barridus> they're useless for 99% of the people that have them XD
<ernesto> hahaha true
<Barridus> they won't stop a real attack
<Unksi> yep
<Unksi> and most people have those nat-boxes anyway
<Unksi> so there is no direct connection^
<Barridus> yep
<ernesto> so i guess going back with the ktorrent issue... how many ports did you guys set up.. iptable wise for it?
<Barridus> i just set up 2 i think
<Unksi> i have used only 1 for both tcp/udp
<Barridus> yeh i think i have 1 for tcp, and 1 for udp, i rarely torrent that much on my linux boxes, so dunno if that's "ideal"
<Unksi> guess it depends on the client
<Unksi> if it wants to run each torrent on its own port or not
<Barridus> does ktorrent do that
<Barridus> ?
<Unksi> no
<Barridus> now that it's brought up and fresh in my mind, i aughta check out my ktorrent setup
<rakista> You can use Vuze but it is CPU intensive
<rakista> You can use it with safepeer to protect you from the RIAA MPAA
<Barridus> vuze can suck it
<flector> dumb firewall question from a linux newb: how can I get a notification when an app attempts to connect to the outside world?
<ernesto> barridus: did you check your ktorrent port setup?
<rox> i need some help with my wireless, i see the router but it wont configure it
<rox> when i try to connect
<Barridus> ernesto, yeah but i have no idea how ktorrent reports whether or not the port is blocked or not
<Barridus> i'm assuming it is, since i'm connected to a bunch of peers and getting decent speed, but idk for sure
<rox> anyone here
<LadyNikon> rox: people are here now whether they can help you with your question is another issue.
<Shadoze> Hello
<Shadoze> What's your problem?
<Shadoze> @ rox and yes LadyNixon is right
<girohgir> ok need help. i had dual boot winxp & kubuntu 6.??, 7.04 and 7.10 on this desktop with no problem. now i've installed 9.04 and everything runs smooth, except that, when I restart, exiting kubuntu and going to win, the nic says "cable unplugged", and its not.
<Barridus> easy fix, don't boot to windows ;)
<girohgir> turning off and on again doesnt work, and there are no lights on the nic... if I boot again to kubuntu, sometime after the nic lights starts blinking again
<girohgir> so obviously kubuntu or linux or some module is somehow deactivating the nic
<dthacker> girohgir: Network card works under kubuntu, does not work under windows. correct?
<girohgir> dthacker, yep
<Barridus> power cycle doesn't fix?  odd.
<girohgir> one time i solved it shutting down and completely removing the cable from the power supply, and waiting for a few minutes...
<girohgir> when turned pc on, the lights were back right on POST message... but now its not working this "fix" anymore
<Barridus> do you have a different card to swap and test if it also does the same thing?
<girohgir> no i havent...
<dthacker> girohgir: I'm not aware of anything Kubuntu could change that would deactivate the card for another os.  I suggest you try to delete and re-add the card to windows.  IMO, this is not a kubuntu issue.
<Barridus> yeah that's also my thought
<rakista> I had a card do that
<Barridus> or the hardware is dying and coincidence it happened when you went to 9.04
<girohgir> well... maybe not kubuntu but definately linux-wise... the driver or something
<rakista> It had something to do how windows handled power saving mode for the nic
<girohgir> you see
<Barridus> there's nothing linux could do to your network card that would persist beyond power shutoff....
<dthacker> girohgir: if you boot the machine under windows, the kubuntu drivers have no effect.
<girohgir> when the mobo has energy but the pc is not turned on, I should see the nic lights. normally its that way
<girohgir> but after going to kubuntu, when i shut down from kubuntu, it does something to the nic, that when i renergize the mobo there are no lights...
<girohgir> and only kubuntu reactivates it
<girohgir> im saying kubuntu but maybe its the driver btw
<girohgir> anyway
<dthacker> girohgir: IMO, an even stronger indication that rakista's observation about power saving mode may have something to do with it.  I suggest you update your windows drivers and look for a windows solution.
<girohgir> is this module?
<rakista> You can turn off the power saving mode in the drivers in windows through device manager
<girohgir> dont you agree that before hitting the power button the nic lights should already be on?
<rakista> That is the first thing I do with Wireless nics esp
<girohgir> and on the POST bios message, the nic lights should already be blinking
<dthacker> giroghir:  I don't know enough about your hardware to verify that.
<girohgir> but since gone from kubuntu they dont blink or light up
<girohgir> atheros l2 onboard
<girohgir> but its the norm
<rakista> Is it a wireless nic ?
<girohgir> i tried reinstalling win drivers
<girohgir> no
<girohgir> WIRED
<girohgir> deactivating and reactivating
<dthacker> giroghir: if kubuntu is setting a mode on shutdown that windows is unable to revers on startup, then I don't know how to help you.
<girohgir> rakista, WIRED nic
<girohgir> well
<girohgir> dthacker, is it possible to make ubuntu not set that mode?
<girohgir> ok im gonna try removing the module or something like that
<girohgir> I am positive that
<girohgir> if I HARD reset the pc
<girohgir> the nic wont 'die'
<dthacker> girohgir: I don't know.  I suggest a post to the questions section on launchpad
<girohgir> hmm
<Barridus> you said you power cycled already, girohgir
<girohgir> ubuntu launchpad?
<Barridus> what do you mean by "hard reset"
<girohgir> Barridus, pressing the reset button
<k4_k4> i also got an atheoros card
<girohgir> Barridus, without waiting for the OS to normally shut down everything
<Barridus> ah
<dthacker> https://answers.launchpad.net/
<dthacker> girohgir: or post your question on the networking section of the forums
<girohgir> launchpad forums?
<dthacker> girohgir: no,  answers.launchpad.com allows you to post a question for volunteers to answer.  forums.ubuntu.com is a community help forum for ubuntu
<girohgir> ah ok
<Barridus> i've never heard of this issue
<girohgir> im gonna ask there and also gonna try removing the module here
<Barridus> and i've had multiple dual booting machines
<girohgir> try to narrow it down
<girohgir> Barridus, yeah first time ever i see this
<girohgir> as i said
<girohgir> first time i fixed it after fiddling and tweaking with the cables and everything... i turned off the power, and removed the power cable from the supply
<girohgir> waited many minutes
<girohgir> and then booted to windows... but right on the post message the lights were already on
<girohgir> not working this time though maybe cause i hadnt waited more than a minute
<girohgir> anyway thanks everyone
<Barridus> might be a goofy nic card too
<Barridus> any idea what kind of nic it is, girohgir
<girohgir> hardly think so, first 'problem' so far with it
<girohgir> Barridus, atheros l2
<girohgir> onboard
<girohgir> wired
<Barridus> what mobo brand?
<girohgir> asus
<Barridus> hmm
<rakista> disable wake on lan ?
<rakista> it sounsds like there is some sort of memory that the nic card uses for its settings and a bit is flipped in ubuntu that windows does not like
#kubuntu 2010-05-24
<InvaderZim> avihay: I know, but I won't install it, requires too many deps
<avihay> kurosaki: you install it via the package manager. the dependencies take care of all the mess for you.
<Absolom> Okay!~ So anyone having the same problem?
<InvaderZim> Fresh lucid install. KDM won't log in. XDM does, but I want the default KDM. Help?
<Absolom> Does anyone have any problems with the update lastnight I can get the network manager started, it says its disabled, does anyone know how to enable it?
<Absolom_> Does anyone have any problems with the update lastnight I can get the network manager started, it says its disabled, does anyone know how to enable it?
<Guest11496> How can I stop chromium making sounds when I close or srtar new tabs?
<InvaderZim> it does?
<Guest11496> Yes, weird no?
<Guest11496> I noticed it started after installed the ubuntu-desktop.
<Guest11496> I just noticed, when I use the shortcuts no sound is played, only when I use the mouse.
<InvaderZim> and the sound only happens in chromium?
<Guest11496> I will try firefox
<Guest11496> In firefox there is no sound opening/closing tabs, but there is sound when trying to close, looks like some king of sound theme. I hate tehn since windows 95.
<Absolom_> Does anyone have any problems with the update lastnight I can get the network manager started, it says its disabled, does anyone know how to enable it?
<Guest11496> Abosolom, Knetworkmanger sucks, try the plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Guest11496> How can I disable sound themes of gnome inside kde?
<sharkman> hi, i've juste installed kubuntu and can't have any sound, can someone help me ?
<Guest11496> execute kmix in a terminal, maybe the sound is muted.
<sharkman> nop, everything is ok in alsamixer..
<sharkman> nobody know what to do ? I tried everything find on google.. :(
<Guest11496> How come OK? Your chanels (PCM, master, everything) appears?
<sharkman> everything apears and aren't mute
<Guest11496> Are you tryiing to play some music then?
<sharkman> yeah, but it's strange :  with amarok i can't get any sound, same for firefox&konqueror if i try a youtube vidéo, but  "Dragon PLayer" works perfectly
<Guest11496> Then its not a sound problem, it is a app problem.
<sharkman> oh, dragon player don't play sound anymore, sweet.
<Guest11496> In kde systemseetings try to change your sound settings
<Typos_King> hehe
<sharkman> what to change ?
<Typos_King> sharkman:    I've had the same issue, but seems to be a driver version matter for my player, in this case Xine-ui, whenever I loaded, and play a dvd, it plays fine and all, however, any app started after xine-ui loaded, has sound issues, I simply close it, restart the app and works :)
<sharkman> when i try to test my soundcart, it doesn't work, i don't heard anything
<Guest11496> In kde systemseetings computer administration, multimedia, try to use pulseaudio in everything
<sharkman> Typos_King: i restarted kubuntu 4 times, re-installed all drivers, it doesn't work..
<Typos_King> so, you have no sound at all?
<sharkman> no sound at all yeah
<sharkman> sometimes "dragon player" works but 5mn laters, nothing work
<Typos_King> ... I see
<yc1494> if i choose the dual boot option for installing ubuntu, will i loose everything on my hard drive?
<Typos_King> then all I can think of is drivers...., what about installing the linux-backport-modules? maybe there's a fix for your hardware
<sharkman> im going to be crazy, now amarok pley my music on my headset, and konquor on my computer
<sharkman> my firefox refuse to open, because that "firefox is already running" how to stop the first session ?
<cebxan> killall firefox?
<sharkman> i just wana stop firefox process without having to restart my computer
<sharkman> (on windows i usually use ctrl+alt+suppr)
<sharkman> but it's my first time on linux..
<darkdelusions> sharkman: you can open a terminal
<darkdelusions> and type pkill firefox
<darkdelusions> pkill = process kill
<sharkman> works, thank you !
<issadle> how do I remove OpenOffice.org?
<issadle> I rather like Koffice much better
<issadle> like even though its old I like it better than OOo
<buntfalke> hi
<buntfalke> i've just pressed the "minimize" button of a 10.4 installation window - now it's gone - how to get it back? :-)
<buntfalke> alt-tab says "no windows"
<buntfalke> ah - got it. started a plasm-desktop from tty1
<Kraken> Very quiet in here!
<Kraken> I have an IBM T30 laptop with Kubuntu loaded....problem is the default display driver is all messed up (bar at bottom of screen is all scrambled). Is there a way to force it to redetect the video, or better yet a shortcut key combo to open the web browser so I can download the correct ATI driver? I cant see anything (since the bar is screwed up) to open the browser.
<ZooMw0w> Всем привет
<delik> salve
<tim> I just tried puppy linux over the weekend and it was great for browsing the web, except I had trouble with some of my wireless NIC
<delik> scusate c'è qualcuno che parla italiano?
<tim> are there any other Linux versions similar to it that are just as cool?
<pair0doc> anyone else here running 10.04 with qemu-kvm and ksm disabled?
<roberto_> hi -- I'm trying to get the compose key to work with Konversation. this app is the one app I use from kde :) I followed the isntructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComposeKey -- except not the kde system settings part because I dont have the whole kde wm installed.
<roberto_> now not only do I not get the compose key, but my dead keys aren't dead any more :P ´a would have come out as á in gedit
<roberto_> only in konversation is this the problem, the configuration worked for every other app on my system
 * ZachK_ waves
<bawww> what are some media players that play webm?
<ZachK_> bawww: i'd look at VLC
<Zerb_Riss> is there a way to make VLC respect your Phonon settings?
<ZachK_> Zerb_Riss: Phonon?
<Zerb_Riss> yeah
<Zerb_Riss> the settings in System Settings->Multimedia
<ZachK_> Zerb_Riss: are you trying to make it be a constant effect for lack of a better word?
<bawww> ZachK_: their repos haven't been up to date since intrepid, :[
<ZachK_> ok
<Zerb_Riss> no, I just want all of my applications to use my preferred sound device
<Zerb_Riss> instead of whichever one it feels like using
<Zerb_Riss> :)
<ZachK_> Zerb_Riss: wouldn't that be a sound settings option?
<Zerb_Riss> that's what is in System Settings->Multimedia
<ZachK_> Zerb_Riss: I'm sorry but I don't use KDE so much as Gnome
<Zerb_Riss> preferred sound device
<Zerb_Riss> oh
<ZachK_> Zerb_Riss: but I can research it for ya
<ZachK_> that's why im here
<Zerb_Riss> interesting
<Zerb_Riss> there is a vlc backend for phonon
<ZachK_> try that then
<bawww> kl;;;][[]2]'[l
<odhinn> Hello
<ZachK_> odhinn: HI!
<odhinn> can anyone tell me how to remove the Gnome meta-package from an installation of Ubuntu 10.04 after installing KDE?
<DarthFrog> odhinn: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ZachK_> DarthFrog: i don't think so..you sure?
<odhinn> that removes very little....tried it
<DarthFrog> ZachK_: It will remove the meta package, as he asked.
<DarthFrog> It won't actually do anything, though. :-)
<odhinn> hence my dilemma
<odhinn> would it just be easier to backup and do a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Do you want to remove GNOME itself?  The meta package is just a dependency installer.
<ZachK_> odhinn: do you prefer Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<odhinn> yes, to both questions
<ZachK_> odhinn: then I'd just backup your pertinent data and then do an Install of Kubuntu itself if that's what you like
<DarthFrog> http://superuser.com/questions/28781/how-to-remove-the-ubuntu-gnome-desktop-after-making-the-switch-to-kde
<ZachK_> that way you just have the Kubuntu stuff...
<ZachK_> but that's me
<DarthFrog> Aha, this is it:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<DarthFrog> It's specifically for Lucid.
<odhinn> lol....I tried that psychocats one, DarthFrog, but it drops an error and stops on me everytime....
<DarthFrog> What error?
<odhinn> I think I'll just wait a few days, backup, and do a fresh Kubuntu install...
<odhinn> gimme a few seconds, and I'll grab the error message for ya
<odhinn> do you want it pasted in here, or privately, DarthFrog?
<DarthFrog> If it's short, just paste it here.
<odhinn> it's a bit lengthy
<DarthFrog> Pastebin
<odhinn> ok, but you'll have to tell me how to use it, I haven't figured it out yet
<DarthFrog> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<odhinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438655/
<odhinn> I copy/pasted from the line immediately after entering my pswd for the sudo
<DarthFrog> Remove the packages that aren't installed from the apt-get remove line.
<odhinn> is that all that is wrong?
<DarthFrog> No.
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get -f install
<DarthFrog> Then do the remove again.
<DarthFrog> Or do it first.
<odhinn> ok...thank you very much
<DarthFrog> Have fun.,
<odhinn> I'll try....the worst day of wrestling with Linux is better than the best day of pulling one's hair out over Winblows!
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<chull> i need help with a printer. computer claims it can't see it?!
<DarthFrog> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ZachK_> hello buntfalke
<Enzoplex> I have built my own home server to keep all of my DVDs as ISO. What is the best method for viewing the mounted ISO? Kaffeine used to play the ISO with menus and all, but it hasn't recently.
<ZachK_> Enzoplex: hmm
<moetunes> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DarthFrog> Enzoplex: Have you ever looked at Mythbunut (MythTV)?  It will play ISOs.
<Enzoplex> For the time being, it plays on my server itself. I will setup a client later that will remote mount via sshfs
<RandPaul> I have a good question regarding the legality of certain software messages
<Enzoplex> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DarthFrog> Also, AcetonISO will mount and play ISOs.
<moetunes> RandPaul: you were kicked from #ubuntu for your racist remarks - i hope you won't continue them here
<Enzoplex> DarthFrog: I have thought about using MythTV, but I am just running something internal to my own home.
<ZachK_> moetunes: hey man..you don't have to bring stuff like that up unless it happens again
<moetunes> k
<DarthFrog> Enzoplex: I don't see how that's an argument against MythTV.
<ZachK_> moetunes: nice to meet ya btw
<moetunes> heh hello ZachK_ :]
<Enzoplex> DarthFrog: It's not. I am using Kubuntu for the server so I can have an interface to create the ISOs of the movies that I buy.
<Enzoplex> DarthFrog: I'm actually on the server right now
<bawww> does anyone know of any ffmpeg guides that go into detail explaining each option?
<moetunes> bawww: I'd like that that too - haven't been able to find anything so far
<bawww> moetunes: glad i'm not the only one
<moetunes> heh :]
<moetunes> after a few years playing with it i use the defaults mostly except for gop -dc and -bf whatever they are bawww
<tsimpson> bawww: besides "man ffmpeg"?
<DarthFrog> info ffmpeg :-)
<moetunes> neither explain the options available - they only list them...
<bawww> moetunes: yeah
<bawww> moetunes: we need better documentation
<DarthFrog> Ah, you want "The Dummy's Guide To ffmpeg". :-)
<moetunes> bawww: some documentation on the options would make using it so much more beneficial imo
<moetunes> quote - -me method       set motion estimation method to method. Available methods are (from lower to best quality):
<moetunes> what are the methods?
<bawww> DarthFrog: a more detailed guide/book is very much needed
<bawww> DarthFrog: some of the options just says it's the option....
<RandPaul> Can I rebrand kubuntu
<RandPaul> as Mexisoft
<RandPaul> sell it in Mexico
<RandPaul> but have a disclaimer saying that negroes de mierda can't use it or receive support?
<DarthFrog> Would you consider that ethical?
<RandPaul> yes
<RandPaul> and not tell people that it is linux
<RandPaul> most in mexico have never seen linux
<RandPaul> it would come preloaded with amsn
<RandPaul> adobe and such
<RandPaul> so that
<FloodBotK3> RandPaul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> I don't think the rest of us would consider it to be ethical.
<RandPaul> why not?
<RandPaul> it would expose people to linux
<RandPaul> tons of people down here can't update their windows effectively
<RandPaul> because of the genuine advantage thing.........  give them a "Mexican OS"
<RandPaul> and only 15 bucks, they have genuine software
<ZachK_> RandPaul: it goes against the grain of what Ubuntu is
<RandPaul> when it catches on
<RandPaul> then come out and admit that it is linux, and now they know how to use it
<RandPaul> most here have never seen linux, but if you mention it they say they have hear dthat it is hard to use
<RandPaul> so this is to schnooker people into using it and getting cash at the same time
<Enzoplex> DarthFrog: I was checking out some videos on YouTube for the usage and functionality for Mythbuntu... such disappointing results.
<Enzoplex> DarthFrog: Good thing I'm not basing them off those video results.
<RandPaul> especially in a nation where most people don't use the computer for much else
<RandPaul> than myspace facebook or chat
<RandPaul> or downloading songs
<ZachK_> RandPaul: it's not what ubuntu is about
<tsimpson> you can sell Ubuntu or Kubuntu, but you also must make the source code available to anyone on request
<ZachK_> it's supposed to be free...
<RandPaul> I would change it to "MexiSoft"
<moetunes> RandPaul: do you have a kubuntu support issue or solution?
<RandPaul> of course it would be available
<RandPaul> but most people here don't know about opensource
<RandPaul> yes
<ZachK_> RandPaul: ok then ask it
<moetunes> this is ot
<ZachK_> RandPaul: don't go on and on about something that we wouldn't support
<RandPaul> I would put on the login this disclaimer "El uso de este sistema operativo por los negros es estrictamente prohibido.  Ningun mayate o negro de mierda recibirá soporte técnico."  in English "The use of this os by niggers is prohibited.  Darkies will be refused technical support."
<moetunes> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<tsimpson> RandPaul: join #ubuntu-mx to discuss it
<tsimpson> unless you want to say it like that
<tsimpson> then
<moetunes> tsimpson: thnx
<RandPaul> why the ban?
<jussi> RandPaul: racism isnt allowed here.
<RandPaul> why is it unethical to remove the word kubuntu and replace it with mexisoft and sell it in Mexico?
<jussi> !coc | RandPaul
<ubottu> RandPaul: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<RandPaul> you obviously have never had to deal with them before
<RandPaul> it is hard
<tsimpson> RandPaul: stop it
<RandPaul> it is a customer service nightmare
<moetunes> pls just fully boot him
<mase_wk> RandPaul: it doesn't matter what your opinions are, you are free to have them, just not to voice them in this particular channel
<RandPaul> Negro IQ  80    Human IQ 100
<ZachK_> i'd have k-lined him but that's me
<moetunes> that's #ubuntu and #kubuntu he's done that in
<mase_wk> foolish people
<jussi> please move on
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> what were we taliking about...
<tsimpson> ffmpeg
<tsimpson> and how in the world are you supposed to figure out how to use it
<tsimpson> discuss
<bawww> man the vp8 is pretty awesome codec for webm
<bawww> it looks the same as h264
<mase_wk> yeh its pretty decent
<mase_wk> just need people to adopt a free(r) format now
<bawww> looks like web video will be pretty open
<mase_wk> yeh hopefully, still a long ways to go though
<mase_wk> the whole vp8 in flash should be good though
<mase_wk> will at least let you encode once and  use flash as a fall back
<bawww> yeah, that should help in the transition
<bawww> remember, but we want to get rid of flash
<mase_wk> well browsers like IE6-8 aren't going away any time soon and they wont' ever support (x)html
<mase_wk> 5
<bawww> mase_wk: damn those users
<bawww> i think firefox is gonna gobble up more market share
<mase_wk> hopefully
<mase_wk> i don't think choice is a bad thing but having a free browser supporting the latest open standards does help
<bawww> since the majority of the browsers are going with it, the future is set
<mase_wk> well yeh, but the majority of browsers still unfortunately doesn't mean a majority of the users.
<mase_wk> there are still alot of people running firefox 3 and IE (all variants )
<bawww> lol let them become disconnected!
<mase_wk> well that is an option but not one i think will be widely implemented
<mase_wk> although we have now dropped support for IE 6'
<bawww> doesn't sites like youtube give you a no IE 6 message already?
<tsimpson> most of xhtml can be rendered quite well as html, as long as you don't include the <?xml ...?> part
<bawww> maybe the technicians and developers can get together to start a browser switching campaign for clueless IE 6 users
<tsimpson> it's up to MS to maintain their broken browsers, no one else can do anything about it
<mase_wk> tsimpson: not really, if you send the correct xhtml+xml IE 6 will not render it as html
<tsimpson> mase_wk: but if you send it as text/html, it should
<mase_wk> you can send it without the correct headers, but then its technically not xhtml
<tsimpson> with xhtml 1.0 you can send it as html anyway, not 1.1
<mase_wk> the more correct way to do it , is to use xslt to transform to sgml to those that request tag soup
<tsimpson> as long as you have the right doctype and possibly a meta tag, it should work
<mase_wk> regardless, its still not going to support the video element
<tsimpson> well sucks to use IE
<mase_wk> indeed
<bawww> is handbrake a GTK application ?
<mase_wk> i believe so
<Elec2010> hi, my kubuntu does not recognize my pendrive. any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/438495/
<mase_wk> it will run fine under kubuntu though
<Elec2010> thanks in advance
<mase_wk> Elec2010: does that usb port function correctly with other devices ?
<mase_wk> usually even if its not supported /recognised its at least able to enumerate the device
<Elec2010> yes, it was formatted in winxp as fat32
<Elec2010> maybe i am noob, just installed kubuntu one week ago, i am new to linux
<mase_wk> Elec2010: so what happens if you plug it into a  different port ? same thing ? ie plug in the device and open up a konsole and type 'dmesg'
<mase_wk> in theory it should justt be visible in your device monitor
<mase_wk> or in dolphin
<bawww> i'm having trouble encoding a raw yuv file into x264 codec with ffmpeg, for some reason i can't set the correct framrate
<bawww> is there like a special way to deal with raw files?
<moetunes> bawww: bottom of   man ffmpeg   it gives an example of using raw - seen it?
<moetunes> not with x264 tho sorry bawww
<moetunes> bawww: using the kubuntu compiled ffmpeg?
<moetunes> or ubuntu compiled?
<bawww> moetunes: i was using the custom ffmpeg, the one you recommended
<bawww> it's got the latest vp8 codec libraries
<moetunes> bawww: I don't recall recommending anything...
<bawww> btw kden works with it
<bawww> kdenlive*
<bawww> moetunes: nm then, wrong person?
<moetunes> it might have been mase_wk bawww
<moetunes> bawww: my point was that sometimes ubuntu doesn't compile apps with all options enabled - that might have been the issue - but since you're using a custom ffmpeg it doesn't matter
<bawww> moetunes: yeah, i seem to have all the codecs i want enabled
<apparle> hi guys
<bawww> apparle: hello
<apparle> what's up... no activity ...
<phoenix_> anyone there
<ZachK_> i'm here
 * ZachK_ is active
<ZachK_> lol
 * ZachK_ does a dance
<FloodBotK1> ZachK_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZachK_> see? Activity
<bawww> is phonon like gstreamer?
<phoenix_> ZachK_: can you help me to configure pulse audio
<ZachK_> phoenix_: no prob
<ZachK_> phoenix_: i'll try anyway
<ZachK_> phoenix_: so what problem(s) are you having?
<phoenix_> ZachK_: my soundcard is creative sb live 24 bit, i want the redirect the bass to the subwoofer when playing mp3 files
<ZachK_> phoenix_: ok..hmmm
<ZachK_> phoenix_: sound preferences?
<phoenix_> i installed pulse audio yesterday
<phoenix_> ZachK_: sound preferences?
<ZachK_> phoenix_: you're using kde i take it?
<phoenix_> ZachK_:  ya kde 4
<ZachK_> phoenix_: ok I'm using Ubuntu...let me switch to my KDE desktop...
<ZachK_> phoenix_: i'll be right back
<phoenix_> ZachK_: ok
<ZachK_> phoenix_: i'm back
<phoenix_> ZachK_: welcome
<ZachK_> phoenix_: i use ubuntu along with a kde environment...
<phoenix_> ZachK_: oh
<ZachK_> yeah...it's not dualbooting but it's two different desktop gui's
<ZachK_> phoenix_: ok sound configurations...hmm
<ZachK_> phoenix_: go to the Menu -> Computer -> System Settings -> Multimedia
<phoenix_> ZachK_: should i open sound configurations
<phoenix_> ZachK_: donne
<phoenix_> done
<phoenix_> ZachK_: open multimedia
<ZachK_> ok and you should be able to configure your playback devices there to what you want...
<phoenix_> i want to redirect bass to my subwoofer
<ZachK_> well try it there...
<phoenix_> ZachK_: i know this settings, but it is not possible to set it there
<ZachK_> phoenix_: ok...
<ZachK_> let me research
 * ZachK_ has gotta re-download a full ISO image now...dangit
<phoenix_> ZachK_: i am going to restart my computer . can you wait?
<ZachK_> phoenix_: that's fine
<phoenix_> ZachK_: thank you
<phoenix_> ZachK_: i am back
<ZachK_> phoenix_: cool
<phoenix_> ZachK_: finished your research?
<ZachK_> phoenix_: not yet
<ZachK_> phoenix_: so what exactly are you trying to do?
<phoenix_> ZachK_: have you used 5.1 surround sound
<ZachK_> nope
<ZachK_> phoenix_: i really don't use my speakers much anyway..the ones i have are quite small
<phoenix_> ZachK_: then it is very hard to understand my problem
<ZachK_> and old lol
<ZachK_> phoenix_: hey don't give up yet
<ZachK_> phoenix_: if you feel that i can't then ok
<phoenix_> ZachK_: i have been trying to solve this problemn for the past 1 week and tried all the thing that i could possibly find using google, no success
<ZachK_> phoenix_: ok doesn't mean it can't be done
<ZachK_> phoenix_: i tried to load PHP Apache2 and Firebird RDBMS on an Ubuntu system..no solutions anywhere for it...i started the documentation for it as nobody knows how..maybe you can do the same
<phoenix_> ZachK_: thats is why i am still searching for a solution
<phoenix_> ZachK_: i am trying a configuration
<ZachK_> roger
<Guest87296> ya kelkun ?
<IIVQ> hello
<IIVQ> how do I en/disable "compiz" via system settings?
<apparle> IIVQ: by compiz if you mean desktop effects then, in kubuntu it is called kwin
<IIVQ> ok
<IIVQ> but how do you enable/disable it?
<apparle> IIVQ: goto system settings
<IIVQ> that is, how do I see whether it's enabled?
<apparle> IIVQ: then its somewhere ther..... mostly 2nd icon. I can't remember
<IIVQ> ok, but it's called "kwin"?
<IIVQ> I'm having this problem http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787&page=20
<IIVQ> and changed something in appearance but don't know what anymore so I might have solved it
<IIVQ> lots of ppl talking about compix
<IIVQ> *piz
<IIVQ> apparle, is it desktop effects -> enable desktop effects?
<apparle> IIVQ: yup
<ahmad_> Hi all, how to set JAVA_HOME env. var.? my current JAVA_HOME referes to /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun, despite that my jdk version is 6 and installed in path /usr/lib/jvm/, I have added 'JAVA_HOME = /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun' to each of the following files '/<home-folder>/.bashrc', '/<home-folder>/.bash_profile', '/etc/profile', and '/etc/bash.bashrc, and still my JAVA_HOME points to the old path, what suggessions? Thanks
<apparle> IIVQ: actually in Ubuntu/Gnome the window manager is compiz. But in kubuntu the window manager is kwin
<Dekans> ahmad_: put it in /etc/environment
<Dekans> ahmad_: or add the command 'export' just before 'JAVA_HOME' in your .bashrc
<ahmad_> Deknas: Thanks, I will try it
<apparle> ahmad_: or you could change the line in .bashrc to "export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"" without the outer quotes
<IIVQ> ah ok, so there's no compiz in kubuntu?
<Dekans> I prefer JAVA_HOME='...' in /etc/environment
<apparle> ahmad_: by the way how did you install java
<apparle> IIVQ: you can install compiz if you want
<ahmad_> apparle: I have installed java using apt-get
<apparle> ahmad_: which version of kubuntu
<IIVQ> apparle, please no!
<ahmad_> apparle: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<apparle> IIVQ: what happened...
<apparle> ahmad_: and how did you install jdk... from partner repos or openjdk
<ahmad_> apparle: not, not openjdk, from partner repository.
<IIVQ> apparle, nothing, I just have the "freeze bug" and many people associate it with compiz, that's one
<IIVQ> and two, no 3d turny effects for me - that's ugly
<apparle> IIVQ: what's the bug and which graphics unit.... maybe I could help
<apparle> ahmad_: then that should never have happened.... did you install JDK 1.5 also
<ahmad_> apparle: no the first and only jdk I have is jdk1.6.0_20
<apparle> ahmad_: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <jdk package name>" if that also doesn't do the trick it might be a bug worth reporting
<IIVQ> apparle, http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9351113#post9351113
<IIVQ> I did have a problem with a freezing desktop
<IIVQ> no response, mouse pointer would move but couldn't click, type
<ahmad_> apparle: ok, I will try it
<apparle> IIVQ: which graphics card/processor
<IIVQ> however alt-sysreq did work
<IIVQ> and a lot of ppl have it
<IIVQ> apparle, http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9332821&postcount=165 for my specs
<apparle> IIVQ: no idea about msi
<apparle> IIVQ: I also see lots of corruption in graphics but mine does not freeze.... have you tried disabling KMZ
<apparle> IIVQ: I also see lots of corruption in graphics but mine does not freeze.... have you tried disabling KMS
<IIVQ> KMZ/KMS? what's that?
<IIVQ> appearently it's not a kubuntu LL problem
<IIVQ> people report it in kubuntu and ubuntu and also in 8 and 9 versions
<apparle> IIVQ: you seem unaware of KMS.... its kernel mode setting... google it
<apparle> !kms
<ahmad_> apparle: I tryed command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure sun-java6-jdk", and tryed to write JAVA_HOME in /etc/environment, both useless, my JAVA_HOME still with old value!
<apparle> ahmad_: when you did dpkg-reconfigure didn't you get update-alternatives etc etc?
<ahmad_> apparle: no, never
<apparle> ahmad_: If you don't mind try, purging it. and then installing it again
<ahmad_> apparle: you mean uninstall my jdk and install it again?
<IIVQ> ah thx
<apparle> ahmad_: ya.. use "sudo apt-get purge sun-java6-jdk"
<IIVQ> no I haven't tried disabling KMS
<IIVQ> however, so far it seems to b working, thx apparle for help so far
<apparle> ahmad_: after it is removed remove its dependencies with this "sudo apt-get autoclean" and then try again
<ahmad_> apparle: ok, I will try.
<apparle> ahmad_: also... this is not a kubuntu/kde specific problem so you can try for help in #ubuntu also
<ahmad_> apparle: ok, tahnk you very much apparle, for you help.
<apparle> ahmad_: I am still wondering
<apparle> ahmad_: how come export command didn't work
<ahmad_> apparle: I am an experienced Java developer, but very new with linux, I am establishing a new software company in egypt, and plan to make a good linux infrastructure.
<apparle> ahmad_: oh
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have installed virtual box but i cant find it on the kmenue
<eagles0513875> menu
<apparle> ahmad_: do one thing
<apparle> ahmad_: use this command in konsole
<ahmad_> apparle: as you know, the most popular OS in middle east is windows
<apparle> ahmad_: export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"
<apparle> ahmad_: immediately after that do this "env|grep JAVA_HOME"
<apparle> ahmad_: tell me what do you get
<ahmad_> apparle: ok I will do
<apparle> eagles0513875: you cannot find stuff immediately on kmenu... wait for sometime... say 5 minutes. or use klauncher by pressing Alt+F2
<eagles0513875> apparle: not showing up with alt f2 and its been more then 5 min
<ahmad_> apparle: my output is "JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"
<ahmad_> apparle: I want to know what was the problem?
<ahmad_> apparle: ...........if you do not mind?
<apparle> eagles0513875: kill the klauncher process from ksysmonitor and restart it
<apparle> ahmad_: so there you go... it is set. how did you try to set it earlier...
<apparle> ahmad_: the prolem is not fixed right now coz this is temporary and is limited to that konsole window
<ahmad_> apparle:  I have added 'JAVA_HOME = /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun' to each of the following files '/<home-folder>/.bashrc', '/<home-folder>/.bash_profile', '/etc/profile', and '/etc/bash.bashrc'
<eagles0513875> apparle: i kill it and it auto respawns
<apparle> eagles0513875: what.... after you kill it klauncher auto respawns..? that never happens with me
<apparle> ahmad_: remove all that..
<eagles0513875> apparle: well it does for me
<ahmad_> apparle: ok
<eagles0513875> i had to install kubuntu in quite a strange manner
<apparle> eagles0513875: hwo did you do that
<eagles0513875> apparle: im on a 2tb hdd and i was getting errors left right and center with kubuntu live cd net install alt install cd's
<eagles0513875> so ended up using ubuntu server and then installing kubuntu-desktop meta package
<apparle> !environment
<apparle> ahmad_: it is old and might be incorrect but you will get a lot of information on environment variables in ubuntu/linux https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<eagles0513875> apparle: was that bot query for me
<apparle> eagles0513875: what kind of partition table do you have
<apparle> eagles0513875: no
<eagles0513875> gpt for the size of drive i have
<eagles0513875> it was still gpt but there was something missing i think with the kernel
<eagles0513875> apparle: are you a dev or something
<ahmad_> apparle: ok thank you very much, apparle.
<apparle> eagles0513875: nahh
<eagles0513875> apparle: there is something small left out of the kubuntu kernel
<apparle> eagles0513875: have you tried ubuntu ? I mean is this problem specific to kubutnu live cd or ubuntu also
<apparle> eagles0513875: have you tried the alternate disk installation
<roxy> is there anything i can do to automount a partition under kde?
<apparle> !fstab | roxy
<ubottu> roxy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<apparle> roxy: if you only have ntfs partitions then you can use the tool ntfs-config
<roxy> apparle: yeah, i need to mount a ntfs partition indeed, thanks man.
<apparle> !info ntfs-config | roxy
<ubottu> roxy: ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 87 kB, installed size 844 kB
<roxy> apparle:  is there something special to know to get this to work?
<apparle> roxy: I myself never use that tool. I use fstab. But wait I'll give you a link
<roxy> ok
<apparle> roxy: here you go http://www.noob2geek.com/how-to/how-to-automount-ntfs-drives-in-ubuntu/
<john> hi all
<markit> does "composition" work with nouveau driver?
<markit> ("desktop effects")
<JuJuBee> Anybody have advice on how to get Blue Ray to play in lucid?  I just bought Avatar and have a nice full HD laptop.  Id like to watch it.
<roxy> worked, thanks for this apparle!
<u19809> HI all, I am looking for an application that can show a text scrolling right to left as a ticker ... ?
<llutz> u19809: ticker - configurable text scroller
<u19809> llutz : is that a GUI application ? I downloaded it but it looked as if it was console based
<llutz> idk
<u19809> llutz : ?
<llutz> i don't know
<u19809> Ah :)
<llutz> u19809: run it inside a borderless term (aterm or whatever) and you have your GUI :)
<u19809> I also found knewsticker but it is 4.4 and I cannot find source for it
<JuJuBee> Anybody help me play a blue ray on my laptop?  I have full HD and want to watch Avatar, but seems lucid won't play it.
<JuJuBee> Ive tried vlc but no go.  gxine wont work in lucid due to some bug
<jazman> join #ubuntu
<apparle> JuJuBee: what happens with vlc
<apparle> JuJuBee: have you tried kaffeine
<jazman> any one know of an easy way to fix a grub problem
<apparle> jazman: SGD
<jazman> just installed 10.4 and wehn i boot i get a grub_puts error
<apparle> jazman: don't know... but try Super Grub Disk
<jazman> i thought about it now i cant  get into win 7 not a great loss but some stuff like cames and my scanner i need win 4 all else i dont
<JuJuBee> apparle: vlc give an error
<JuJuBee> not tried kaffeine
<jazman> kaffeine is good
<JuJuBee> kaffeine says error reading from /dev/dvd  how to I set the device to read from?
<apparle> JuJuBee: Its been long since I used it......
<jazman> maybee u need css package from synaptic
<apparle> JuJuBee: try pointing it to the location the blue ray is mounted
<JuJuBee> where do I tell kaffeine this info?
<apparle> JuJuBee: I assumed you had install libdvdcss
<JuJuBee> it is mounted on /media/disk_name
<apparle> JuJuBee: do you have it
<JuJuBee> let me check
<apparle> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apparle> JuJuBee: maybe this could help but it seems old https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<JuJuBee> I have restricted formats installed already
<JuJuBee> Avatar is the movie and mounted as /media/RED_BIRD_2D_WW/
<JuJuBee> How do I tell kaffeine not to use /dev/dvd ?
<apparle> JuJuBee: somewhere in the settings look for it
<apparle> JuJuBee: I don't remember whhere but I do remember seeing it
<JuJuBee> There are only 2 settings to configure.  Short Skip Duration and Long skip duration.
<apparle> JuJuBee: wait for 5 min I'll check
<JuJuBee> k, thanks
<JuJuBee> mount shows me /dev/sr0 on /media/RED_BIRD_2D_WW type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000)
<apparle> JuJuBee: did you find anythign
<apparle> JuJuBee: I am installing kaffeine
<JuJuBee> no, but on Doom9 theBD+ encyrption don't know if kaffeine or vlc handles that anyway.
<JuJuBee> looking into dvdfab
<JuJuBee> wow, what happend to my last post?  Doom9 says avatar uses BD+ encryption...
<Oxymoron> RAW partion => NTFS partition (WITHOUT data loss) - How do I do that?
<bazhang> Oxymoron, try in ##windows
<apparle> Oxymoron: RAW partition has data?
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. Why might i be missing the little icon in my taskbar that allows me to mount / unmount devicesLike USB external storange and such
<Oxymoron> bazhang: Already did, but nobody answers
<Hazamonzo> kde 10.04
<Oxymoron> apparle: Yes it has.
<Oxymoron> apparle: Reason its RAW is that I was need to abort moving process in Kpartitionmanager earlier
<apparle> Oxymoron: ohh..... I recommend you recover data off that partition and reformat it
<bazhang> if it still exists, which is extremely doubtful
<Oxymoron> apparle: But when you move a partition, how does it do when its moved, it must ocnvert it, right?
<Oxymoron> bazhang: It does exists, all WIndows Partition Managers finds it.
<bazhang> this is from cancelling out in the middle of a resizing operation
<apparle> Oxymoron: so why don't you recover it using windows partition managers
<Oxymoron> bazhang: They say it contains data and Acronis Disk Directory Suite says its RAW NONE (NTFS, HPFS) partition, which means something between
<bazhang> ubuntu wont be able to do this
<bazhang> Oxymoron, go with windows tools
<Oxymoron> bazhang: Yeah I am in Windows 7 now, FINALLY made it install on another partition ...
<apparle> Oxymoron: since you are playing with NTFS its better to use tools from same people who made the fs
<Oxymoron> bazhang: I just dont know which tools. I just want to restore the data and put it into a new ext4 partition, BUT its like 500 GB
<apparle> JuJuBee: the setting I was talking of was in kaffeine for KDE3... it doesn't seem to be here yet
<JuJuBee> apparle: K
<JuJuBee> I have bigger issues with BD+ I think...
<apparle> JuJuBee: also xine doesn't seems to take encryption easily... I suggest mplayer
<apparle> JuJuBee: what error do you get in vlc
<JuJuBee> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<hrw> hi
<bukayo> am looking at qtcreator right now and the explore examples is greyed out? qt4-demo is installed.  any idea?
<bukayo> i don't see anywhere to tell qtcreator where they are
<hrw> question I have: will lucid ppa follow packaging rules from maverick?
<bukayo> hrw: it shud be
<Oxymoron> Seems like Windows channel abandoned me ....
<hrw> bukayo: I asked because added maverick repos (pinned as low priority) to lucid and packages conflicts each other
<bukayo> hrw: of course they are for the most part
<hrw> sure, and I am fine with it. just wanted to know packaging diffs
<hrw> bukayo: I suspect properly that kubuntu ppa and lucid/maverick kde packages are done by same people?
<bukayo> hrw: i think it's not pkg diff but more of versions used
<hrw> ok
<combunio> hi, can someone explain to me, how to configure wifi USB device in PC so I can be online in wireless way? :)
<bukayo> anyone using qtcreator?
<bukayo> why is the examples greyed out in exploring qtcreator when qt4-demo is installed?
<apparle> guys I am trying to run kubuntu of a USB drive and short of space.... can you suggest anything I should do to clean up space
<Oxymoron> Cool, with Windows NTFS handler, moving NTFS partitions goes in minutes and in libparted it take hours xD
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: also quite offtopic (:
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Depends ... libparted is a part of Kubuntu kind of :D
<apparle> bukayo: I had install the package qt-sdk and I can see examples
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: but has nothing to do with support
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: THat also depends :P It could save people time and effort to know that ... ;)
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Btw, what ext* should you recommend me if I am going to store data on it?
<bukayo> apparle: thnkx..let me check that out..
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: whichever you like, ext4 should be the fastest IIRC
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: but ext3/ext2 has higher compatibility with different OSs
<markit> hi, puts %x[ls -l] shows the result of a ls command, but what about if the command produces some error message? how can I "capture" it in ruby?
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: ext4 can handle larger partition tables as well so I guess thats good.
<markit> ehm, wrong channel :))
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: I have decided I will abandon Windows once and for all so it doesnt have to be compatible.
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Just dont know if ext4 is stable enough, is it?
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: I dont want anymore data loss or incompatibility inside Linux
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: it's stable
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Good :)
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: THen I wonder, how does ext4 work on SSD drives?
<bukayo> apparle: won't install bec  libqt4-phonon-dev: Depends: libphonon-dev (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.7.0really4.4.1-0ubuntu3
<Oxymoron> Hmm read spead 25 MB/S and write speed 70 MB/S :S
<Oxymoron> *speed
<bukayo> apparle: cud not understand why make 4.4.1 look like 4.4.7?
<apparle> bukayo: don't know
<Tm_T> bukayo: 4.7 is qt version, 4.4.1 is phonon version, and they are now from separate sources
<uberamd> hey all
<uberamd> has anyone here had any issues with kubuntu's notification area not respecting the themes colors for its buttons?
<bukayo> Tm_T: so haw can i install qt-sdk?
<bukayo> Tm_T: it req libqt4-phonon-dev which req libphonon-dev but  libqt4-phonon-dev: Depends: libphonon-dev (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.7.0really4.4.1-0ubuntu3
<Oxymoron> Btw, does anyone know if QT team solved the video output problem in v4.7?
<Ep5iloN> Oxymoron: release notes should know :)
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: On QT website?
<Ep5iloN> Oxymoron: could be .)
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: I cannot found it on their website, I find release notes but not any changes list
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: But it seems it provide a new multimedia API so I guess it COULD be solved by the new API :P
<Ep5iloN> Oxymoron: have a try
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: I have tested the beta, but I dont think they have implemented it there yet.
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: The problem is the combination of OpenGL, Cairo Dock and QT ... transparent video rendering xD
<Ep5iloN> Oxymoron: I see.. another way to ask support..
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: Separatly all of them work
<Ep5iloN> or try to find you issue here - http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/secure/Dashboard.jspa
<bukayo> Tm_T: i cud rebuild the pkgs but is the 4.7really4.4.1 shud have been 4.7really4.6.2?
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: Found some bug reports of it, but seems to be ignored by QT team, CD team says its not them and its a fix with ARGB ...
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: Issue already found long time ago, but nobody cares
<bukayo> Tm_T: lucid is at v4.6.2..why is maverick at v4.4.1?
<Ep5iloN> Oxymoron: quite sad then...
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: Same as nobody cares about ISO-8859-1 support for Dolphin ... because UTF-8 should be the ONLY one even if Crappy Windows uses other.
<Ep5iloN> :)
<Oxymoron> Ep5iloN: I agree partly, but then Windows users maybe need iso-encoding someitmes even in Kubuntu. Linux itself supports iso I heard, but DOlphin havent it implemented
<tsimpson> UTF-8 can represent everything in the latin-1 alphabet
<Oxymoron> tsimpson: Yes, a iso => utf - converter could be in place ;) If iso-encoded files, then convert them. Thats what I do in my web framework
<mouser--> Hi, I'm running 10.04 and am having a problem with subtitle editor.  It's failing to open videos or play waveforms.  It gives an error: "Could not initialise xv output."  I've installed every codec I can find, but I can't get rid of the error, and have been unable to find anything on the forums.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Oxymoron> tsimpson: Kate have support for iso, Kdevelop as well, well hehe bort are part of katepart xD
<tsimpson> Oxymoron: are you on about the file names then?
<Oxymoron> tsimpson: Both filenames and content of the files, I think I mean :P
<jcgs> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to change the icon for a file type?
<uberamd> mouser--: see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7373
<jcgs> whenever i try to change one, the system seems to be ignoring me :(
<tsimpson> Oxymoron: on a FAT/NTFS partition?
<Oxymoron> tsimpson: Both FAT/NTFS and EXT*
<Originooo>  hey. do kdenlive have problems with OGV? i also tried to convert to avi with ffmpeg but the video ist damaged. i can play the original ogv file created by recordmydesktop with every player i have installed :/
<mouser--> uberamd: Thanks.  I'll try the gstreamer preferences, and change it from xv, I guess.
<AlexLuya> Hello,How can I get ibus support application installed by myself?
<NIGMA> what is this
<NIGMA> konversation --help
<NIGMA> cool another app that i don't know how to use
<AlexLuya> Currently,ibus just support app that come with kubuntu,any new app ,such as chrom,that install by myself cann't be supported
<AlexLuya> sorry,I mean Google Chrome
<AlexLuya> installed from deb pakage
<mouser--> uberamd: I changed the gstreamer preferences to "no xv", it tests fine in the preferences, but it still says "could not initalise xv output" in the program, even after a reboot.  I'm using virtualbox if that makes a difference.
<uberamd> NIGMA: does an aptitude install ibus not work?
<jcgs> uberamd: i think that answer was supposed to go to AlexLuya :)
<uberamd> jcgs: whoops, good call
<jcgs> no problem :)
<uberamd> AlexLuya: do an apptitude install ibus from the terminal
<mouser--> I've been working on this off and on for weeks now, and I'm really stuck and getting a little desperate since I need it for work.  Any other suggestions?
<uberamd> So is it just not properly playing video?
<mouser--> No, it won't play it at all in subtitle editor.  It's giving me a gstreamer error saying "could not initalise Xv output" even when Xv is disabled in the preferences.  Mplayer plays the files OK, though I imagine it's not using gstreamer.
<jcgs> i'm kinda new at this, so it would be useful to know. how long is it normal to wait in an irc channel before someone acknowledges a question?
<Dyrcona> Questions are sometimes never acknowledged is no one knows the answer or the question is not specific enough.
<uberamd> many people just idle and don't check messages often
<uberamd> there may be 293 people in this channel, but I bet there aren't more than 15 people even reading this
<mouser--> jcgs: It varies, depending on how many people are in the channel and what they know.  Sometimes your messages can be lost in a big channel like #ubuntu, too.
<jcgs> mouser--: is half an hour about normal?
<Dyrcona> Also, many are in multiple channels, and conentrate on one or two at a time.
 * Dyrcona is currently in 3 channels, but sometime in more.
<uberamd> whats your question jcgs, I never saw it
<jcgs> erm, i asked about whether it was possible to change a file type icon
<jcgs> the system currently seems to be ignoring my attempts
<mouser--> jcgs: I usually get responses in less than five minutes, but I've waited half an hour before, too.
<uberamd> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=16726
<jcgs> ok thanks :)
<uberamd> thats the first google result that came up for "change icon for file type kde"
<jcgs> uberamd: i did find it earlier, it's just that all the posts on that issue are eighteen months old
<jcgs> has nothing changed since they were written
<jcgs> ???
<mouser--> uberamd: I forgot what channel I was in, and left out what is probably an important bit of info.  I'm using Gnome currently, and would have asked this in #ubuntu if I could, but I'm banned for some reason (despite never joining #ubuntu from this country before)
<uberamd> mouser--: ah, that does change things quite a bit
<mouser--> uberamd: Sorry for that.
<jcgs> uberamd: also, the bug that the forum posts refer to is marked as fixed, so they must think it is
<uberamd> jcgs: yeah I think it is fixed, I hadn't tried it yet
<Infinitum_Omega> Hi
<uberamd> mouser--: I don't have gnome installed so I can't look at that issue for ya, sorry
<uberamd> I have it on about 10 computers at home, but none at work
<Infinitum_Omega> Anyone here experiencing issues with 10.04 Ubuntu / Kubuntu live ?
<uberamd> what kind of issues?
<uberamd> the only system that gave me issues when booting live was my Dell XPS 630i, besides that they have all run fine
<mouser--> uberamd: Ah, thanks anyway.  I imagine I'm caught up in someone else's ban (is there a channel I can go to in order to try and get it removed?)
<Infinitum_Omega> I tried the live kubuntu on my pc and it shows the GUI
<Infinitum_Omega> window
<Infinitum_Omega> that has a icon for drive , settings blah blah,
<Infinitum_Omega> its loading then the screen flashes and im logged out
<uberamd> mouser--: sorry man, but I don't know of anyone to talk to for that, I don't go to the ubuntu chan often
<Infinitum_Omega> When trying terminal login the screen size is out of range
<uberamd> it doesn't support your screen resolution
<jimmy51_> why do file associations change on their own?  i often have to reset audio and video associations becuase the wrong programs start opening when i click them
<uberamd> it is trying to switch to a resolution or frequency that your monitor doesn't support
<Infinitum_Omega> I know that
<Infinitum_Omega> but the gui works
<uberamd> jimmy51_: are you changing them in SYstem Settings -> Default Applications
<uberamd> the login GUI and the logged-in GUI can have 2 different resolution settings
<Infinitum_Omega> but switching to a terminal makes it go blank
<jimmy51_> uberamd: i'm changing them in System Settings - File Associations
<Infinitum_Omega> It's a fresh install
<jimmy51_> uberamd: i've set video files to open in VLC, and audio to open in amarok.
<jimmy51_> uberamd: but about every two weeks i'll click on a video and it opens in dragon player
<jimmy51_> and an mp3 will open in vlc
<uberamd> jimmy51_: is that after updates?
<jimmy51_> uberamd: then i have to go back in and set it.   it probably is after updates.... i install them when prompted.
<uberamd> jimmy51_: if I had to guess I would say an update to dragon or some other media related service is switching defaults on you, not really sure how to stop it besides removing dragon
<Infinitum_Omega> Start live disc .... Loads .... Open terminal ctrl + alt + F1 , it shows then i switch to gui and kubuntu loads, showing small bow with flashing icons,, when the first one lights up it starts again
<jimmy51_> uberamd: ug.  it's highly annoying, especially on my wife's pc.  she tries to play her MP3's and gnomad something pops up and confuses her.
<Infinitum_Omega> *box
<uberamd> what does your xorg conf look like?
<uberamd> jimmy51_: I totally understand, i would say just remove the applications you don't use and that issue will probably go away.
<mouser--> uberamd: Thanks, anyway.  I'll try downloading and loading up a kubuntu cd.  :)
<jimmy51_> uberamd: ok, i guess i could do that.  thanks.
<uberamd> mouser--: No probs, have fun!
<Infinitum_Omega> uberamd: You could say I'm a noob . lol But i'm trying. Well I haven't accessed that. Whats the path to it? and how would i access it on live
<uberamd> jimmy51_: no problem
<uberamd> Infinitum_Omega: it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you could do a: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf to view the output
<Infinitum_Omega> uberamd: weird why it doesn't wanna work, damn...
<Infinitum_Omega> ok but ill try that
<Infinitum_Omega> Is the screen res defined in it as well?
<uberamd> I think it can be, but it very well might not be in there, depends on a few things
<uberamd> I have an NVIDIA card with the NVIDIA driver so it has its own config file elsewhere
<Infinitum_Omega> Ok, I just don't get it... I'm using internal
<Infinitum_Omega> Weird why it gets to login screen but just doesn't get past loading
<Infinitum_Omega> I've tried fail-safe
<Infinitum_Omega> Doesn't work
<uberamd> so as soon as you login it just says out of range?
<Infinitum_Omega> no
<Infinitum_Omega> It shows the little window that has icons that light up as it loads the "service or feature"
<Infinitum_Omega> When it reaches the third icon it logs out
<Infinitum_Omega> When i ctrl alt F1
<Infinitum_Omega> it shows out of range anf F7 brings me back to the login GUI
<Infinitum_Omega> *and
<Infinitum_Omega> Any idea?
<uberamd> try going to a terminal and typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<uberamd> select no for framebuffer device
<uberamd> then try again
<Infinitum-Omega> OK, lol strange, got the dics in postage 2 days ago and now this bleh... , got reboot. So see you soon
<frogman> Hi, could someone help me configuring my wifi card with kubuntu 10.4 please ?
<phoenix__> anyone there
<jcgs> phoenix__: i'm here, but i may not be much help
<bukayo> got qt-sdk qt4-demos qt4-demos-dbg installed but Exploring Qt Examples still greyed out in qtcreator. any ideas how I cud get this to show up?
<jcgs> frogman: what problems are you having?
<phoenix__> jcgs: the linux media players are using ac3 filter, but i couldnt find the preferences dialog anywhere, can you tell where can i find it
<frogman> jcqs : i followed all tuts and faqs about wifi. I couldn't obtain a dhcp lease despite i saw my wifi network
<frogman> so i changed /etc/network/interfaces content
<jcgs> phoenix__: is this a problems with a specific media player
<frogman> following all advices given in the faq
<phoenix__> jcgs: no, i want to configure ac3 filter
<frogman> now i don't even see a single wifi network
<jcgs> frogman: changing the interfaces file will mess up network-manager, i think, is it saying sth like network management disabled?
<frogman> no
<frogman> network unavailable
<frogman> i would've liked to reset interfaces file to default but i don't know how
<BluesKaj> frogman, do you get any data about wlan0 with iwconfig ?
<|Charles|> Hello. I have a wrong information about my / occupation : said to be 98%, sure it is  wrong. How could I check ?
<frogman> i'll try
<jcgs> phoenix__: isn't the ac3 codec closed source? therefore how do you know that linux media players are using it?
<jcgs> phoenix__: also, what about it are you trying to change?
<uberamd> hes gone :(
<uberamd> hes back
<uberamd> lol
<phoenix__> jcgs: sorry my system crashed
<bukayo> frogman: are you using the plasma-widget-networkmanagement?
<bukayo> makes wi-fi easy in lucid
<frogman> BluesKaj : here's my iwconfig result : http://pastebin.com/NAeQd5h5
<frogman> bukayo : i'm using kubuntu's default conf
<jcgs> (17:09:48) jcgs: phoenix__: isn't the ac3 codec closed source? therefore how do you know that linux media players are using it?
<jcgs> (17:11:00) jcgs: phoenix__: also, what about it are you trying to change?
<ct529> hi guys! Kaffeine is not playing any sound, whilst dragon player is .... what is the problem here?
<bukayo> frogman:  plasma-widget-networkmanagement is better
<pollywog2> If I want to have my home directory encrypted, do I need to use the alternate installer?  The desktop one did not offer to encrypt
<pollywog2> LTS version
<pollywog2> or perhaps I needed to use the "advanced" options?
<costi> hi
<uberamd> Is there any way to make thunderbird work with kde notifications?
<ct529> Kafeine is not playing any sound, whilst dragon player is .... what is the problem here?
<uberamd> Did you check Kafeine's preferences?
<uberamd> *kaffeine
<draik> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<jcgs> uberamd: have you tried http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/ ?
<ct529> !kaffeine
<ct529> uberamd: which preferences?
<uberamd> jcgs: I haven't tried that yet, looks like it doesn't support 3.0 sadly :(
<uberamd> ct529: To verify, the volume slider is all the way to the far right, and the audio isn't muted?
<jcgs> uberamd: oh no :( would be useful to get though, kmail isn't as good as thunderbird
<uberamd> jcgs: yeah I am not a fan of kmail either
<ct529> uberamd: obviously
<leinuxdotbasher> Help: Any one here developing flex client and zend amf... I bump on a problem that my flex client cant fetch a single data  but when running it under windows it will run smoothly
<uberamd> ct529: nothing is ever obvious, I have seen it before so I had to ask
<ct529> uberamd: :D
<leinuxdotbasher> Im using flash minibuilder
<ct529> uberamd: so what can I do now?
<jcgs> uberamd: does your thunderbird give you it's own (idiosyncratic) popups? those probably use their space a bit better
<uberamd> jcgs: I haven't seen one yet, I got 2 emails but no popups. I may have missed them though since I was working on a few other computers at the same time
<jcgs> uberamd: mine does but they're not always accurate
<uberamd> ct529: what kind of files are you trying to play?
<ct529> uberamd: mp3?
<uberamd> jcgs: on my Gnome Linux Mint system they are usually way off, it will show my spam emails in the list as well as a bunch of old emails too. Oh wells
<uberamd> ct529: couldn't tell ya bud, I don't use Kaffeine much. just google it a bit and post in the forums if you don't find anything
<draik> Anyone know how to disable the suspension on a monitor? My monitor goes to sleep/suspend after 10 minutes of inactivity.
<jcgs> power management? search for it in the kde menu
<Infinitum-Omega> Hi
<Infinitum-Omega> uberamd:  Are you here>
<Infinitum-Omega> Anyone here?
<jcgs> i'm here, not sure about anyone else
<DarthFrog> Nobody here but us chickens.
 * djustice passz the doobie
<rork_> hm, crowded
<rork_> I guess he got an answer to his question ;)
<Infinitum-Omega> DC
<Infinitum-Omega> Can you help me with an issue in kububtu?
<rork_> !ask | Infinitum-Omega
<ubottu> Infinitum-Omega: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mad> bonjour
<Infinitum-Omega> Lol. Ok
<mad> y a t'il des déçus d'ubuntu ici?
<LjL> !fr | mad
<ubottu> mad: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Infinitum-Omega> Well on lucid lynx, seems to be all variants, when at the GUI login, I enter my details and click login, the window that shows,graphically, whats loading reaches a certain icon and then the system goes back to the login window.
<mad> i am sorry ubottu
<Infinitum-Omega> After that has happend I am unanble to acces terminals using the ctrl alt F* command
<Infinitum-Omega> unable*
<mad> i don't read beetwen...
<Infinitum-Omega> It gives a screen size out of range on my Monitor
<Infinitum-Omega> I have the xorg logs
<Infinitum-Omega> .
<draik> Is there a player that can play ISO with DVD menus?
<Infinitum-Omega> VLC?
<draik> Infinitum-Omega: Thank you. Working out nicely
<uberamd> VLC r0x
<draik> And now I'm watching Clerks
<Infinitum-Omega> .
<Infinitum-Omega> Cool..
<timby> I am having a major problem with an infected system
<draik> timby: Infected, how?
<timby> It will not let me install Vista, so I am trying to install Kubuntu
<timby> But when installing Kubntu it gets stuck on the choose keyboard layout after I select US
<timby> draik: a virus
<draik> Can you run it from the LiveCD?
<timby> I am running a memtest on it now from a Kubuntu installtion cd
<timby> Yes I was on the OS through a Kubuntu LiveCD
<timby> draik: Is there anything I can do to delete EVERYTHING on the HD while in the OS through the LiveCD
<draik> Yes
<draik> Get gparted
<draik> Format the drive
<Infinitum-Omega> wait
<Infinitum-Omega> What system do you have?
<timby> its a Vista OS underneath
<Infinitum-Omega> Do you have any OS on the drive, if so which?
<uberamd> wait, Clerks the animated series?
<timby> I have some LiveCD's as well
<Infinitum-Omega> Ok so have you tried safe mode?
<timby> draik: gparted is that a Linux command
<draik> package
<timby> safe mode will not work, not does normal mode
<Infinitum-Omega> Ok
<timby> how do i run gparted
<draik> install it first
<DarthFrog> partitionmanager is the Kubuntu equivalent of gparted.
<draik> Open konsole
<timby> will gparted delete EVERYTHING
<draik> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Infinitum-Omega> you could get avast or another av and install it while running live disc if thats possible
<uberamd> use PartitionManager if you use KDE
<draik> gparted will format the drive for you, that will delete EVERYTHING
<DarthFrog> timby: It can, if you tell it to.
<Infinitum-Omega> and scan the vista partition
<timby> I tried avast
<Infinitum-Omega> have you run it off the Linux disc?
<timby> so go into the Linux live cd adn type the sudo apt-get install gparted and then how do i run gparted
<timby> yes I scanned the vista partition from Linux with avast and clam and trinity rescue disk and avira
<timby> nothing has helped yet
<draik> timby, that command will only install gparted
<draik> You need to run it from the Applications menu
<Infinitum-Omega> good luck
<draik> Select your drive and kiss the info goodbye
<timby> ok select the drive, that will be like sda1   right?
<draik> timby: presumably, yes
<Infinitum-Omega> Are you sure it's a virus?
<timby> yes
<timby> like 40 of them
<timby> thats what avira found
<timby> on the recover cd i made to scan the sys
<Infinitum-Omega> Ok
<timby> these viruses won't be able to get into my USB LiveCD for Linux will it?
<luigi_> ciao
<luigi_> hello
<Infinitum-Omega> Nah
<luigi_> im luigi
<Infinitum-Omega> they need likely need the windows environment
<Infinitum-Omega> lol -need
<Infinitum-Omega> Unless they load before your USB boots
<vbgunz> how can I make so regardless of mode in konqueror (web browsing, file browsing) if I am entering a search term in the search bar, alt+return will always do a web search into a new tab?
<InvaderZim> please good souls, can anyone take a look at this and help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<Infinitum-Omega> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9352954 if anyone can help please do
<Infinitum-Omega> Invader
<Infinitum-Omega> my and your links are the same thing mate
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: not quite, almost, but not quite
<InvaderZim> I can't even see the loading icons
<Infinitum-Omega> lol
<InvaderZim> and I can't go to the console anymore
<Infinitum-Omega> Well on the live disc I barely see them
<InvaderZim> the monitor goes out of range, everything's black, have to type in the blind
<Infinitum-Omega> It's nearly the same
<Infinitum-Omega> I'm putting your link in the post
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: well put on launchpad that the bug affects you too then
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: speaking of which, have you tried stopping kdm, and from the terminal running startx?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: thats the way i manage to get into kde
<timby> draik: where do I find the gparted app on the menu ?
<Infinitum-Omega> InvaderZim: no , how to do that
<Infinitum-Omega> ?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: in the login screen, press e.g. ctrl+alt+f1
<Infinitum-Omega> yep?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: login in the console... sudo service kdm stop
<Infinitum-Omega> n00b <----
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: then type startx and enter
<Infinitum-Omega> thanks! Gonna try now
<Infinitum-Omega> It seems to affect normal ubuntu too
<uberamd> you got in by stopping KDM? What window manager was running then to let you see the GUI?
<draik> timby: Once installed... K Menu > Applications > System
<InvaderZim> uberamd: which gui?
<Infinitum-Omega> I got my logs by using he terminal and copying to my flash the logs
<timby> K
<Infinitum-Omega> *the
<timby> I can't find it under System
<Infinitum-Omega> Gnome?
<timby> what is it called
<uberamd> InvaderZim: if you kill KDM, and GDM isn't installed, what window manager is?
<Infinitum-Omega> oh not at me
<timby> KDE
<draik> timby: gparted
<timby> yeah, I don't see it
<timby> is there a command line I could run?
<InvaderZim> uberamd: KDM/GDM/XDM are not window managers per se
<llutz> those aren't windowmanagers at all
<uberamd> InvaderZim: so KDE can run without KDM? interesting
<uberamd> Yeah I didn't mean WM
<llutz> desktop-managers they are
<uberamd> idk what I said that
<uberamd> why*
<InvaderZim> my issue is getting horrible each time i try one more thing
<InvaderZim> and the worst part, it's a brand new clean fresh install
<uberamd> do Fedora KDE live cd's work for you?
<InvaderZim> and it was wroking flawlessly in karmic
<uberamd> Usually when I am having an obscure issue I will try a different distro's live cd and see if it is the distro, or KDE itself
<Infinitum-Omega> What happens if i do get in at InvaderZim
<timby> draik: when I run gparted from cmd line it says cannot open display
<Infinitum-Omega> ok timby
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: well... you happily use it normally
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: you just won't see the shutdown/restart options...
<timby> any1 know what I can do?
<Infinitum-Omega> Cool off to try , put the link in my post.. How does one shut down etc from terminal
<Infinitum-Omega> timby wait a min
<timby> cool, ty
<Infinitum-Omega> http://www.partimage.org/
<llutz> timby: alt-f2: "kdesu gparted"
<Infinitum-Omega> thats more useful
<timby> ah.. HA   ty
<timby> its seaching partitions now... Looking GOOD    A light at the end of the tunnel
<timby> hopefully
<timby> I am running GParted and its been seaching the partitions for about 10 mins now,  what should I do?
<mouser--> uberamd: Well, I'm back after installing kubuntu.  Same error.  I think this is a gstreamer issue, and might have something to do with virtualbox's guest additions (just a hunch).
<uberamd> mouser--: Thats possible, I have seen strange things like that in VB before
<Infinitum-Omega> InvaderZim: Back, my system froze
<Infinitum-Omega> I believe the reason you didn't see the icons are due to having a much faster system than my own
<Infinitum-Omega> -Maybe-
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: no this pc is old
<Infinitum-Omega> bleh.. lol
<uberamd> Did you try an alternate CD infinitum, and then do a text-based install from there?
<Infinitum-Omega> So it froze completely
<Infinitum-Omega> had to reset it at the box
<Infinitum-Omega> I don't have internet except for my mobile internet that's extremely slow and expensive
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: the alt+f1 is really similar
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: but it just started happening at mine, it didnt before
<Lantizia> Is there a way I can use the Kubuntu 10.04 Alternate CD to install kde-core instead of kde-desktop?
<Infinitum-Omega> InvaderZim: What do you mean?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: the monitor starts blinking and you cant see anything
<InvaderZim> at the console for gods sake!
<InvaderZim> i never saw that before
<InvaderZim> i bet its that splash stuff messing with the video
<Infinitum-Omega> ??
<Infinitum-Omega> U swearing at me xD
<Infinitum-Omega> ?
<InvaderZim> sometimes I went to the console, and the background was all blue, and the white dots were blinking as if it was loading, even though it wasnt... hard to read and type
<Infinitum-Omega> I saw that
<Infinitum-Omega>  when i pressed the power button at the top of the screen pink
<InvaderZim> i tried a bunch of vga mode combination in the kernel grub line... all black
<Lantizia> anyone?
<Infinitum-Omega> and when kubuntu loads i see a flash of green
<Infinitum-Omega> is that normal?
<InvaderZim> Lantizia: i think you can, you just have to put the cd as a source to apt sources
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: hehehe me too
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: right before kdm right
<Lantizia> InvaderZim, umm you mean after it's finished install it all including kde-desktop?
<Infinitum-Omega> InvaderZim:  I think so
<InvaderZim> Lantizia: no not quite... I think it's even commented out at apt sources, check there
<Infinitum-Omega> Can't recall
<Lantizia> InvaderZim, tell me... what would be the point of installing kde-core after the entire CD has installed?
<Infinitum-Omega> It's really pissd me this bug... I just wana update and drop win
<Infinitum-Omega> xD Lantizia
<InvaderZim> Lantizia: hm i didnt understand your question properly then
<Lantizia> Infinitum-Omega :)
<Lantizia> Am I making sense to anyone else?
<Infinitum-Omega> Why does the splash look all ugly ? seems to be loading in 256 colours
<Infinitum-Omega> Not to me
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: oh don't get on that
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: there is a workaround for it, mess with some grub cfgs
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: after you update the 256 color impression will be gone
<Infinitum-Omega> <--new to linux.. Need i remind you?
<Infinitum-Omega> should i update grub?
<Infinitum-Omega> add a option
<Infinitum-Omega> ?
<InvaderZim> i suggest you try it after your more serious problem
<Infinitum-Omega> I'm using hary
<Infinitum-Omega> now
<Infinitum-Omega> so it's not that important
<Infinitum-Omega> I can wait for a fix
<Infinitum-Omega> but i cant download huge updates
<Infinitum-Omega> I believe a simmilar issue exists in Ubuntu
<Infinitum-Omega> *Hardy
<Infinitum-Omega> not harry
<Infinitum-Omega> any further ideas?
<Infinitum-Omega> ??
<DarthFrog> Hardy is ancient.  Install Lucid.
<Infinitum-Omega> Lmfao
<Infinitum-Omega> Darth?Frog
<Infinitum-Omega> Where did you come from
<DarthFrog> Hardy is 5 versions old.
<Infinitum-Omega> I'm here because of bugs with a fresh install of Lucid
<Infinitum-Omega> Hardy is a LTS version
<ephraim> hey, i need to install java plugin on firefox. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin doesn;t work
<DarthFrog> Lucid is an LTS version.
<Infinitum-Omega> Google it?
<Infinitum-Omega> I know
<Infinitum-Omega> That's why im updating
<Infinitum-Omega> I just told you it has got bugs
<Infinitum-Omega> I can't even log in
<Lantizia> DarthFrog, yes but it's barely worth being LTS - yet
<Infinitum-Omega> I agree with Lantizia
<DarthFrog> Lantizia: Perhaps, but it is LTS.
<Infinitum-Omega> Sounds the same as Vista @ Lantizia
<Lantizia> Just because someone looked at a calender ... saw that it was April and two years had past ... doesn't make a stable distribution
<Infinitum-Omega> Released too soon
<DarthFrog> Infinitum-Omega: Can you boot to maintenance mode from GRUB?
<roma> всем привет
<DarthFrog> !re | roma
<Infinitum-Omega> recovery mode ?
<Infinitum-Omega> Yes i believe i can
<DarthFrog> !ru | roma
<ubottu> roma: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DarthFrog> Infinitum-Omega: Then drop to a root console with networking.  The commands you want are: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<doom777> !he | doom777
<ubottu> doom777, please see my private message
<DarthFrog> All on one line.
<Lantizia> Am I the only one who thinks KDE on 10.04 crashes LOOOOADS
<Infinitum-Omega> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9352954#post9352954 @ DarthFrog
<Lantizia> network manager crashes.... kwin crashes... the pdf viewer crashes.... kate crashes...
<Infinitum-Omega> I don't have cap to do updates
<doom777> yea, i get many crashes
<Lantizia> amarok is always crashing lol
<doom777> randomlu
<DarthFrog> Infinitum-Omega: Did you try Ubuntu or just Kubuntu?
<Lantizia> akonidi or whatever it's called barely ever works out of the box
<DarthFrog> Lantizia: Sounds like a hardware problem.
<Infinitum-Omega> Both
<Infinitum-Omega> I got the disks in the pos
<Infinitum-Omega> *post
<Lantizia> DarthFrog, you've got mystical abilities to see inside my computer then have you and know that for sure?
<DarthFrog> Lantizia: I said it SOUNDS like a hardware problem.  I didn't say it WAS a hardware problem.
<Infinitum-Omega> wb InvaderZim
<Lantizia> Take your wild unfounded guesses elsewhere
<Infinitum-Omega> any ideas?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: for the ugly splash?
<Infinitum-Omega> -Laughs-
<Infinitum-Omega> for the non-booting system
<Infinitum-Omega> lol
<Infinitum-Omega> I mean
<Infinitum-Omega>  no logging in
<Infinitum-Omega> non*
<Infinitum-Omega> Anyone use opera browser?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: i use on my phone, does it count?
<Infinitum-Omega> It's got a feature that compresses webpages for your PC.
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: about the boot... you should show us your X log
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: and dmesg
<Infinitum-Omega> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9352954#post9352954 good enough?
<Infinitum-Omega> ok wait
<Infinitum-Omega> whats dmesg?
<InvaderZim> a command, just type dmesg
<DarthFrog> Infinitum-Omega: What video card do  you have?
<Infinitum-Omega> ok
<InvaderZim> yes that would help, your card
<Infinitum-Omega> Via Unichrome built in
<real_ate> help! gnome has taken over my desktop and i've lost the KDE prettiness! ... on a more serious note, gnome desktop shell seems to have actually taken over my desktop and put its desktop over kde...
<real_ate> how do i kill it ?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: seems there is a bug report for it
<DarthFrog> real_ate: Does it boot into GNOME?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/576445
<Infinitum-Omega> why are all the links in https?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: use the NoAccel option
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: edit xorg.conf and under the driver section put Option "NoAccel"
<InvaderZim> should work
<Infinitum-Omega> Wow mate! thanks What did you search for?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: googled kubuntu 10.04 Via Unichrome
<InvaderZim> pretty straightforward
<Infinitum-Omega> lol.
<InvaderZim> hehe
<real_ate> DarthFrog: no it doesn't, it boots into KDE
<InvaderZim> or I could tell you that I'm a great guru and hide that fact
<Infinitum-Omega> I could have done that : / didn't expect it though
<Infinitum-Omega> Haha
<DarthFrog> real_ate: And then what, specifically?
<real_ate> I think i know what caused the error... I have a nonsymetrical setup of screens and when I clicked the "unavailable" space this happened
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: it will disable 2d acceleration until they figure out whats wrong
<DarthFrog> real_ate: Can you close all the unwanted apps, then log out and log back in again?
<real_ate> now i have a gnome desktop ( HDD volume icons and all )
<Infinitum-Omega> wheres that xorg file located?
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: /etc/X11/
<real_ate> DarthFrog: can't logout yet
<Infinitum-Omega> hmm
<Infinitum-Omega> ok
<real_ate> just want to know what the name of gnome shell is so i can kill it
<real_ate> ... maybe i try nautalus
<DarthFrog> real_ate: Try "ps auxww | less" to see all the running processes.
<real_ate> thats it
<real_ate> killed nautilus and it cmae back!
<real_ate> phew!
<Infinitum-Omega> Ubuntu should be tested on some huge computer that implements various virtual hardware combinations
<InvaderZim> Infinitum-Omega: you should develop that initiative for us then =)
<DarthFrog> Infinitum-Omega: It is.  It's called beta testing. :-)
<Infinitum-Omega> Yes I get that
<InvaderZim> now can anyone of you help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/576445
<Infinitum-Omega> but so much for beta testing
<Infinitum-Omega> good luck invader
<InvaderZim> hehe thx
<Infinitum-Omega> I'll check your report
<Infinitum-Omega> tomorrow
<Infinitum-Omega> and the day after
<InvaderZim> oh bug reports take a long while
<DarthFrog> Infinitum-Omega: Beta testing can't catch everything. That's why systems are updated after release.
<Infinitum-Omega> ...
<InvaderZim> oops
<InvaderZim> wrong link
<InvaderZim> correct link: anyone help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<Infinitum-Omega> Thats why we need virtualization
<Infinitum-Omega> The guys with strong pcs
<InvaderZim> yes let's return to dumb terminals
<InvaderZim> like it was already done 30 years ago
<Infinitum-Omega> should connect into a cloud
<InvaderZim> so we didn't advance at all
<Infinitum-Omega> and share processor time with the main server
<DarthFrog> Infinitum-Omega: Well, you could always try a different video card.  Disable the on-board one.
<Infinitum-Omega> to allow virtualization to take place faster
<Infinitum-Omega> I only have on-board
<Infinitum-Omega> I'm not a gamer
<Infinitum-Omega> I enjoy programming
<Infinitum-Omega> xD
<Infinitum-Omega> Rather write text based games
<InvaderZim> the problem with ubuntu is that most of its users dont have money, so they have unusual hardware. ubuntu works for mainstrem hardware
<Infinitum-Omega> I think 3D is gona die out again some time , I hope
<InvaderZim> mainstream
<DarthFrog> Infinitum-Omega: Then you must feel like you're in a maze of twisty passages, all alike. :-)
<Infinitum-Omega> ignore that again
<InvaderZim> 3D?
<InvaderZim> "if only real life were in 3D..."
<Infinitum-Omega> Yes I love Textbased, probably because it's easier to write that a GUI
<Infinitum-Omega> I meant in games
<Infinitum-Omega> Is it not?
<Infinitum-Omega> Lol
<Infinitum-Omega> found som pr0n
<Infinitum-Omega> text files xD
<Infinitum-Omega> You guys ever seen ASCII art / porn haha?
<DarthFrog> Line printer nudes. :-)
<Infinitum-Omega> :p
<Infinitum-Omega> I got 74 files of thos :/
<Infinitum-Omega> those
<Infinitum-Omega> or is it more
<Infinitum-Omega> 94
<Infinitum-Omega>            -=[ woman in cake ]=-  8/98
<Infinitum-Omega>                                \\\ ,
<Infinitum-Omega>                                 \ `|
<Infinitum-Omega>                                  ) (   .-""-.
<Infinitum-Omega>                                  | |  /_  {  '.
<Infinitum-Omega>                                  | | (/ `\   } )
<FloodBotK1> Infinitum-Omega: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Infinitum-Omega>                                  | |  ^/ ^`}   {
<Infinitum-Omega>                                  \  \ \=  ( {   )
<Infinitum-Omega> lol
<maco> Infinitum-Omega: that was a warning shot
<Infinitum-Omega> Excuse
<Infinitum-Omega> .
<InvaderZim> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy
<matias> hola, hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<DarthFrog> !es | matias
<ubottu> matias: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<uberamd> Is there any way to make firefox ignore the color schemes? I have a dark scheme, and the background in text boxes (like google) is black instead of white and its really annoying
<wafaa> hi
<wafaa> every body
<caprea> I would like to add a quick launch to my task bar but I can only figure how to add widgets. How would I add a shortcut to a specified app?
<uberamd> Grab the icon from Launcher, and drag it to the taskbar, it should show a space for it as you move it around
<caprea> not seeing the icon, would it make a difference that I'm using the classic style launcher?
<uberamd> you should just be able to grab the text then. If that doesn't work, you may need to switch menus
<caprea> wait.. when you say Launcher you mean what? I thought you meant Kickoff/K start menu
<uberamd> yeah
<caprea> then no luck, I cant drag things from that
<uberamd> click K menu, grab the app you want, drag it between the K menu and QuickAccess Browser, or Desktop Switcher
<uberamd> seriously? I just did it.
<uberamd> or right click and do Add to Panel
<caprea> right click kinda works
<caprea> I think I can accomplish what I want with that, thanks
<uberamd> no probs
<caprea> what i really want to do is have a quicklaunch to a shell script, so I guess I'll add it on the menu editor
<uberamd> You should be able to just write a shell script and drag the file from Dolphin to the task bar as well
<uberamd> I just tested that too, and it worked for me
<caprea> hopw about changing the icon?
<uberamd> Right Click -> Properties -> Click the Wrench Icon -> Click the lage file icon -> Select new icon
<uberamd> large*
<caprea> wont that change the icon for ALL sh files?
<uberamd> I don't think so, just that file
<uberamd> let me test quick
<caprea> Hmm..
<uberamd> eh it may
<uberamd> 1 sec
<caprea> at the top of the dialog the title is "Edit File Type application/x-shellscript"
<uberamd> it didn't for me
<uberamd> it just changed the one
<caprea> oh wow ok Ill try it
<caprea> thanks for trying uberamd
<caprea> but that updates teh whole system
<uberamd> Thats very strange, I changed one for my ISO image and it only updated the one
<caprea> maybe because you use Dolphin? I'm using Konq for my file browsing
<uberamd> that may be it
<caprea> althougjh...
<caprea> now I have reverted the icon back to its original
<caprea> and the one I put in the panel is what i changed it to (it didnt revert back)
<caprea> so I got what I wanted
<uberamd> lol that works
<Sonsee> hi all, I did upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 via manager. Now after the login prompt it says cannot start ksmserver, there is an ok buttom if I press it the system logs me out. Suggestions?
<Sonsee> *on how to repair?
<jimmy51_> i don't seem to be able to run jnlp files.  i click it, get a security dialog, and then nothing happens.
<onlooker> Hi. Is there an easy way to roll back changes in apt-get or is browsing /var/log/apt/history.log the only way?
<jimmy51_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<jimmy51_> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<AhmedBH> Hi, I have just UNINSTALLED KDE and still when my computer boots up it says KUBUNTU how do i remove it ?
<Sir_Brizz> you need to use gdm instead of kdm
<moj0rising> hi. I have an Intel 965 chipset and just upgraded to Lucid. My video is operating at reduced resolution and compositing no longer works.
<moj0rising> Can anyone tell me where I should look to address this?
<kent> Is there a Ubuntu server on here?
<moj0rising> kent, what do you mean?
<reskeeone> hi
<cp> hello
<reskeeone> hello too
<cp> whats up?
<reskeeone> great!!
<reskeeone> kubuntu rocks!!
<cp> thats right :P
<reskeeone> umm
<reskeeone> help me
<reskeeone> there no sounds in my kubuntu
<sidney> I need to install a desktop manager I have beeb told that a K desktp is better for a fils server
<reskeeone> wow
<sidney> And do all k desktops have the eyecandy and plasma desktop
<reskeeone> how to?
<Walzmyn> in Dolphin I'm using the "remember folder settings" option. How can I change the default for new folders (such as an SD card)?
<Snarkster> anyone in here know anyhting about sata drives?
#kubuntu 2010-05-25
<MPX> Hey, in Quassel, how do I remove the Line marker?
<MPX> That long red line...couldnt find it anywhere in the options...It irritates me
<Snarkster> anyone in here know anyhting about sata drives?
<MPX_> Is there nobody here that knows?
<progre55> hi guys. I've got a core 2 duo, and my second CPU has been showing "0% usage" for a while now.. I'm kinda concerned.. any suggestions, please?
<bukayoo> progre55: maybe u don't ned the 2nd cpu
<bukayoo> *nedd
<bukayoo> *need
<progre55> bukayoo: but it used to at least have some load before.. and now even if I run CPU-hungry tasks, it doesnt load.. 0%
<bukayoo> progre55: how did u know it's not? with htop?
<Neil_Haskins> I'm trying to properly set the physical size of my monitor using the xrandr command.
<Neil_Haskins> I think I'm supposed to type either "xrandr --fbmm 320x240" or "xrandr --fbmm 320mmx240mm", but I've tried both (and everything else I can think of) and when I enter xrandr after it still show the incorrect size (250mm x 184mm) way off. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<progre55> bukayoo: no, with a widget, "system monitor - CPU" :) let me try htop though
<bukayoo> progre55: try compiling a kernel. set this var  export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=3
<bukayoo> and watch in htop
<progre55> bukayoo: actually, htop shows that's both cpu's are loaded :) mb smth wrong with the widget..
<bukayoo> progre55: don't trust those midget
<bukayoo> *widgets
<progre55> bukayoo: =)
<progre55> bukayoo: yeah, it was the widget.. removed it and activated a new one, and now it shows some load =)
<Neil_Haskins> oompah-loompah doopadee doo, I've got the wrong information for you
<bukayoo> progre55: there's a lot of them ..added the cpu and doesn't even show me one..:(
<progre55> lol
<MPX_> Does anybody know how to remove the line marker on Quassel IRC client? Searched the options and views...found nothing, That red line sure irritates me :S
<Nythain> are there any know functional work arounds for "save image as" and "save page as" in Firefox currently?
<bukayoo> MPX_: did u try in the custom color?
<ephraim> hey
<ephraim> !dropbox
<bukayoo> MPX_: at least give it the same color as your background and can't see it anymore..as good as removed
<heavybreaker> Hey everyone I wanted to know when the default kde automount program askes for a password on startup when its mounting my windows drive?
<Nythain> so i take it thats a no on the Firefox problem... can anyone say wether or not removing kmozillahelper will obliterate my install in any way?
<heavybreaker> Nythain if you want to know just try it, but make sure the backup your .mozilla folder in your home folder
<heavybreaker> So if it does break you will have a backup of all the things in your firefox folder
<Nythain> heavybreaker: well, im concerned more about obliterating firefox's overall functionality and more specifically, the other packages that depend or recommend on kmozillahelper
<heavybreaker> Oh okay
<heavybreaker> Sorry if that was of no halp
<Nythain> at least it was a response :)
<Nythain> so im giving it a try anyways
<heavybreaker> Alright, good luck with it =] hope it works out for you
<Nythain> and it works
<Nythain> sooooo... if anyone else happens to come in here all like "i can't save images or pages in firefox" just be like "remove kmozillahelper"
<heavybreaker> Hey everyone I wanted to know when the default kde automount program askes for a password on startup when its mounting my windows drive?
<MPX_> AMD Catalyst control center won't start up as admin. on Kubuntu 10.4 but had no problem with ubuntu 10.4
<MPX_> if I type in amdxdg-su -c amdcccle in the terminal, a password window pops up, I type in the password, the window dissapears and I'm returned to the terminal with no errors and messages
<mase_wk> MPX_: try kdesu amdcccle
<MPX_> That worked mase_wk...I'm just surprised the option is there in the Settings menu
<MPX_> when the command clearly does not work (for kde atleast)
<MPX_> But then again...afterall...it IS the ATI driver we're talking about
<mizaan> hi guys im new here... can u tell me if my friend who use other distribution can use this cannel to talk with me pls?
<mase_wk> MPX_: dunno sorry. i don't use the catalyst drivers, was just guessing :)
<mase_wk> mizaan: if its kubuntu related sure, otherwise you can chat directly with each other
<mase_wk> or find a channel appropriate to the conversation your having.
<mizaan> well im new to linuxes and im installing now new system... suse on the other computer... i need his advices and on this kubuntu (on my laptop) we cannot instal skype or other communicator
<mizaan> so im looking for a good way to comunicate with him...
<mizaan> he uses PLD and fedora... so will he be able to talk here with me?
<bukayoo> mizaan: privately yes
<bukayoo> mizaan: or any irc for that matter as long as you chat directly in private
<mizaan> ok thank you guys and srry for disturbing with really important topics ^_^
<Walzmyn> in Dolphin I'm using the "remember folder settings" option. How can I change the default for new folders (such as an SD card)?
<bendersteed> Hey guys how are you?
<bendersteed> Can someone tell me why quasel is in kubuntu and not konversation?
<bendersteed> quasel sucks!
<hagabaka> konversation is in kubuntu too
<bendersteed> only in the repos not pre-installed
<hagabaka> I think when KDE4 was first released, konversation wasn't ported to KDE4 yet
<bendersteed> I see.
<bendersteed> At least now we can have dcc
<hagabaka> I prefer quassel, so you see they can't please everyone either way
<bendersteed> I would prefer quassel too if ti had dcc support.
<mizaan> guys which linux in your opinion is good for beginner user? i know how to use console and ive read 3 linux tutorials but still im quite new... ive worked on mandrake and knoppix some time ago...
<mizaan> now i have kubuntu ( since 2 days) and im thinking about suse...
<mizaan> \do u think suse is good for beginners?
<bendersteed> Well yast makes its way lately.
<bendersteed> Do you prefer gnome or kde?
<mizaan> kde
<bendersteed> I personally use kubuntu nut they say Mandriva has some nice features.
<mizaan> i havent see mandriva lately... i MUST work on stupid windows all the timne in work lol i used old mandrake some time ago
<heavybreaker> I had to go with kubuntu because I find the .deb system easy to use for people switching over from windows
<bendersteed> I think that it is the easiest, apt rocks.
<mizaan> debian... ive never seen it but ive heard its not that good from more advanced users than me
<mizaan> cool
<bendersteed> Well ubuntu is debian based.
<bendersteed> uses the same deb packages
<vonRanke> When a sound plays, for example a start up noice for IRC, VLC (or browser-based sound as well) doesn't work
<vonRanke> *noise
<bendersteed> Could you be more spesific for your problem?
<vonRanke> well, the sound doesn't work
<bendersteed> Did it work and suddenly stopped?
<vonRanke> yeah
<bendersteed> using kubuntu?
<vonRanke> yep
<bendersteed> version?
<mizaan> i said ubuntu? lol im using kubuntu with kde not gnome
<vonRanke> 9.10
<mizaan> but what do u think about suse? i heard its quite easy and nice distribution
<bendersteed> Yes but I think it is worth to wait for version 12
<bendersteed> @vonRanke
<bendersteed> check in Kmix if pcm bar is down
<vonRanke> nope, it's up
<vonRanke> nothing's muted, lowered, etc
<bendersteed> what did you make before the problem occured?
<vonRanke> what do you mean make?
<vonRanke> I just installed kubuntu a couple days ago, and all I've really down is just transfer over my music
<vonRanke> I have messed with anything else sound related
<vonRanke> *haven't
<bendersteed> I meant do sorry.
<bendersteed> Well try to install pulseaudio
<bukayoo> mizaan: you can't even upgrade from RCx to RCy in suse
<bendersteed> Wait first tell me the options in system settings multimedia
<vonRanke> bendersteed: pulseaudio finished installing.
<vonRanke> and any options in particular?
<bendersteed> nope just go in multimedia and select it as default output.
<bendersteed> then restart and see
<bendersteed> do you have 5.1 sound card?
<vonRanke> 5.1?
<bendersteed> 5.1 channels you know dolby surround etc
<vonRanke> Sorry, I couldn't tell you by looking at the names. Want me to rattle off the titles?
<bendersteed> can you run alsamixer in a terminal?
<vonRanke> yeah
<bendersteed> what does it say?
<vonRanke> about what? it says a lot of things
<bendersteed> it has sound options etc?
<vonRanke> not that I see
<bendersteed> like coloured bars?
<vonRanke> oh, yeah
<bendersteed> then sound should work......
<bendersteed> try restart your pc
<vonRanke> well, sound works. when I try the sound test within multimedia settings, that works. But VLC won't make any sounds when I try audio files, and my browser won't make a sound when I stream music or play a video
<vonRanke> and I know restarting solves this problem; I've done it twice before
<vonRanke> but, say I'm running VLC, the sound will cut off if kubuntu makes a sound on some program
<bendersteed> go to multimedia settings and choose pulseaudio as output.
<bendersteed> then restart and try
<vonRanke> how do I change the output?
<bendersteed> you make pulseaudio the first in list
<vonRanke> Heh. How do I add pulseaudio to the list?
<vonRanke> I'm not seeing an option to add devices
<bendersteed> what's on the list?
<vonRanke> HDA ATI SB, HDA ATI HDMI, then Jack Audio Connection kit
<bendersteed> give this sudo asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<bendersteed> in a terminaal
<bendersteed> now it shall be on the list
<vonRanke> asoundconf isn't a valid command
<bendersteed> check some info in this forum
<bendersteed> ok?
<bendersteed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<bendersteed> i don't know how to help you more
<bendersteed> but always consider to upgrade to 10.04, most people dont have such problems in the new version
<vonRanke> I'm not getting sound from anything but kubuntu's default sounds
<vonRanke> non-kde programs aren't making any noise
<vonRanke> hello?
<vonRanke> blah
<tim__> I have an ATI Radeon HD 4650 graphics card;  How do I update it/Install it on kubuntu?
<vonRanke> can someone help me out?
<vonRanke> I can't see any reason for this problem. Everything seems to be in order.
<Scunizi> Anyone around that can help with Akonadi server?  after 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade then reinstall with origional /home Kontact shows no contacts and doesn't sync with google.  Doing self test on Akonadi it reports errors.. see link for output of self test.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/439154/
<InvaderZim> any good soul can help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<ZachK_> hello peacemaker
<peacemaker> hi
<peacemaker> hay this room is full
<ZachK_> peacemaker: well it's not full but it's not empty
<peacemaker> right
<peacemaker> i have never been here befor, I have just installed KDE
<peacemaker> i stumbled  onto this site messing with it
<ZachK_> peacemaker: oh new to Ubuntu or just the KDE environment
<peacemaker> ihad been using gnome mostly
<peacemaker> Ubuntu
<ZachK_> peacemaker: how long have you been using Linux?
<peacemaker> a few years ago I used Linux
<peacemaker> Suse
<peacemaker> Red Hat
<peacemaker> And
<peacemaker> The M
<peacemaker> one
<peacemaker> cant rember
<peacemaker> mandrake
<peacemaker> but Ubuntu is a little new to me
<peacemaker> I had to install it in windows
<ZachK_> ah
<peacemaker> becase I kind of need to keep it
<ZachK_> well i'd check out #ubuntu-beginners
<ZachK_> we're a team who helps the newer users to Ubuntu and most linux distro's
<ZachK_> you'll find me there as well :D
<peacemaker> what is this room for?
<peacemaker> chanel i mean
<peacemaker> one moment please
<peacemaker> ok
<peacemaker> sorry
<DarthFrog> Do you know what Kubuntu is?
<ZachK_> DarthFrog: hey again and i think he left
<DarthFrog> Ah.  I have parts/joins turned off. :-)
<ZachK_> DarthFrog: yeah...
<ZachK_> DarthFrog: back in a bit
<owwn> hi all
<Gamarok___> hey guys
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<xs2ubuntu> hye
<ZachK__> Ah good to be back
<Lynoure> It seems my Amarok is not able to use the same sound device as the Dragon player. I would like to avoid replugging my headphones around. Ideas? (They both have an external usb sound device as the top device, and internal sound card as second, and Amarok just uses that second one...)
<bendersteed> Hello dear Kubuntu friends..
<eagles0513875> !hi | bendersteed
<ubottu> bendersteed: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eagles0513875> hey guys has anyone used virtualbox that is in the repositories? im having some super annoying issues with it :( i have created the guest but for some reason the guest crashes when trying to boot it
<bendersteed> Has anyone managed to use pulseaudio or any other sound server that manages sound for each program seperately? (Im using Kubuntu 10.04, KDE 4.4.3)
<bendersteed> I think it is better to use virtualbox from virtualbox repo, it has more capabilities, as you may already now.
<bendersteed> I am using it without problems.
<eagles0513875> ok another buggy piece of software in the repos
<eagles0513875> its version 3.1.6 and they have version 3.2
<bendersteed> its not that in the repos there is the OSE version which is ully opensource
<bendersteed> *fully
<eagles0513875> bendersteed: whats the different
<eagles0513875> difference
<eagles0513875> isnt the one on the site open source as well
<bendersteed> No it is distirbuted under PUEL lisence.
<bendersteed> And has some more capabilities than the OSE(open source edition)
<eagles0513875> whats the difference
<eagles0513875> between the gpl and puel
<bendersteed> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License Read here for GPL.
<bendersteed> It is the main licence under which opensource software is distirbuted.
<eagles0513875> that i know bendersteed
<eagles0513875> thing is why then cant we have the version of vbox licensed under puel instead
<eagles0513875> there is something that is preventing that version of virtual box from being accepted into the repositories
<eagles0513875> anyway i need to reboot
<eagles0513875> brb asap
<bendersteed> OK
<Lynoure> No ideas for my sound problem?
<eagles0513875> didnt see the sound problem Lynoure
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: asked about an hour ago... but repeating then:
<Lynoure> It seems my Amarok is not able to use the same sound device as the Dragon player. I would like to avoid replugging my headphones around. Ideas? (They both have an external usb sound device as the top device, and internal sound card as second, and Amarok just uses that second one...)
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: im not sure  Mamarok knows amarok better then i do
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> ill brb need a super quick reboot :( damn compiler wont compile this source code or install this deb package either
<Lynoure> Can the simple existance of pulseaudio on that list (much more down) mess things up?
<Lynoure> And if it can, if I remove stuff from Phonon's device list, how to get it back if I change my mind?
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: on kde its save to remove pulse audio
<eagles0513875> if you were on gnome you would need to keep it
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: even if I have non-kde apps like Chrome?
<eagles0513875> now that im not sure but i know for the gnome desktop environment its required
<eagles0513875> rebooting
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: im back
<Lynoure> Oh, the list does not let me remove devices after all, the Remove button does not activate
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: not sure if you can remove pulseaudio via commandline
<eagles0513875> thing is im not sure about chrome if you will have problems then if you remove it
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: I did that just now... will see about the results at some point.
<eagles0513875> ok Lynoure :)
<eagles0513875> well thats great
<eagles0513875> cant get virtualbox installed from the virtual box site
<Lynoure> I think I'll reboot now, to check.
<eagles0513875> ok Lynoure
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: did remove pulse audio work
<eagles0513875> hey OxDeadC0de
<eagles0513875> Oxymoron:
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: Hi
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having some issues with virtualbox 3.2 from the virtualbox website
<eagles0513875> i look in /bin its not there i look on the k menu its not there
<eagles0513875> it is installed as gdeb is showing it as installed
<ubulucid> Hi! kde-base or kde-desktop or kde-standard?  I dont want kubuntu blue screen to come, it should remain to ubuntu boot screen only, so which one i should install? I am learning to work on KDE.......
<ubulucid> Any one ther?
<Gamarok___> hey guys  :)
<ubulucid> Hi! kde-base or kde-desktop or kde-standard?  I dont want kubuntu blue screen to come, it should remain to ubuntu boot screen only, so which one i should install? I am learning to work on KDE.......
<punto> hi.. I upgraded to kubuntu 10.4 and now my hard drivers are constantly spinning all day long, is there any way to find out which process is doing it so I can kill it?
<bongo> it is probably your power outlet
<Atritas> punto: Take a look at the "sysstat" package. "pidstat" and "iostat" will be of particular interest to you. My bet is on "strigi", though...
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: For Dragon player and Amarok, yes, Flash in Chrome still wants to play though internal sound card, but there is at least still sound from it
<eagles0513875> ok Lynoure its a start not sure what else one coudl do to fix it
<nicio> Unable to enter file:///media/data. You do not have access rights to this location.
<punto> I don't have anything running called "strigi" (I still removed it just because it's one of those weird desktop things)
<nicio> how do i get accese to my external hdd?
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: well, this is better than before, clearly :)
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: glad i coudl help
<amichair> punto: it might also be the nepomuk stuff busy indexing... should relax after a while. You can also use iotop to see who's thrashing.
<amichair> punto: nepomuk/vituoso/soprano
<nicio> can someone help me out i cant get acese to my external hard drive it keep telling me i dont have write acces
<punto> I upgraded like 20 hours ago, so it's had enough time
<nicio> i cant upgrade adept told me to see if my internet active,what do i do?
<amichair> punto: I don't remember how long it took on my system, but it was definitely at least in the hours. Ended up with a 1.3G nepomuk folder, I have no idea what's in there :-/
<Oxymoron> How do I fix this: ""
<Oxymoron> [ 5873.211362] EXT4-fs (sdc2): ext4_check_descriptors: Checksum for group 0 failed (36850!=49318)
<Oxymoron> [ 5873.211369] EXT4-fs (sdc2): group descriptors corrupted!
<punto> allright, I killed something called virtuoso-t and now there's silence :)
<punto> amichair: where is that folder?
<amichair> punto: ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/
<nicio> :'( can anyon?ddh lanretxe ym eseca ot em pleh e
<punto> 1.3gb.. awesome
<amichair> punto: u got it too?
<punto> amichair: not anymore :p
<amichair> hehe
<amichair> I can't imagine what could be taking up so much, or why it's active by default
<nicio> i do cd /media/data and it told me permision denied :(
<nicio> i NEED HELP PLEASE!!
<eagles0513875> !patience | nicio
<ubottu> nicio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<eagles0513875> also nicio is the cd mounted ?
<Oxymoron> Why do I have to use "sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/xxx" because "sudo fsck -v /dev/xxx" doesnt work? :S
<Oxymoron> Doesnt work for ext4 anyway, it says its only work for ext2? :S
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues installing virtualbox 3.2 from the virtualbox website i get these issues http://pastebin.com/zWRfWUP8 it says it successfully installs but it looks like it hasnt
<nicio> i dont know im new to linux but im seing the external HDD in media
<eagles0513875> nicio: is it an ntfs drive
<nicio> yea
<punto> it was like 5 levels of directories and 1 binary 1.2gb file at the end.. at least have the decency of making it plaintext so I can see wtf it is..
<amichair> eagles0513875: I just use the ose version from the repos, never had trouble with it
<eagles0513875> amichair: that it seems the guest crashes when i try to run it
<nicio> when i clic on it it says i dont have acces rights
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: Always remove previous versions of Vbox when installing new ones ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<nicio> why does it says acces denied?
<eagles0513875> nicio: boot into windows machine and run check disk on it
<eagles0513875> if the disk has errors you wont be able to mount it in linux
<nicio> it works on windows already
<nicio> i cant get into it on linux
<eagles0513875> nicio: trust me i have experienced the same problem
<eagles0513875> run a check disk on it
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: I think vbox website says that as well, if youre not installing from apt sources of course, then it removes old one first by itself I think.
<eagles0513875> in windows
<eagles0513875> Oxymoron: i did
<eagles0513875> Oxymoron: give me a min
<eagles0513875> nicio: then make sure you safly remove the device and then plug it into ur linux machine and that should fix it
 * Oxymoron wonders how long it will take to fix broken ext4 system on 290 GB :P
<eagles0513875> Oxymoron:
<eagles0513875> Oxymoron: not long compared to 2tb
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly i get the same error messages as in the paste
<nicio> thats what i always do.but no matter what hdd i plug in on linux i get acces denied
<nicio> i dont have permission rights
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: Hehe ...
<nicio> eaglese i plug it to my laptop and safely remove the put it on my pc still got:You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/data
<eagles0513875> nicio: is data the name of your drive
<nicio> yea
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: I will never move ext* with Windows apps and never move NTFS with Linux :D THe solution is to remove NTFS and Windows once and for all xD
<nicio> lol
<eagles0513875> lol nicio ignore him he pulled a stupidity yesterday lol and hes paying for it
<nicio> stop talking crap and try help me 0xy i need this to work for my boss
<eagles0513875> !language | nicio
<ubottu> nicio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: Well not me actually, but I shouldnt touch anything because libparted isnt trustable.
<nicio> oh sorry didnt know was offended
<eagles0513875> nicio: nobody was but its just a rule in here and any ubuntu channel
<eagles0513875> nicio: i dunno man im out of ideas usually that should owrk
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: Everything "worked" before except that one partition was out of bounds in cylinders on hdd and Windows not bootable ...
<eagles0513875> work
<nicio> ok what do i do to gain acces to my hdd?
<eagles0513875> well run check disk on it
<eagles0513875> in windows
<Atritas> nicio: has accessing NTFS volumes worked in the past on your current pc (same os version, etc.) ?
<Oxymoron> Oh no LiveCD starts going slow ... already, too much temp files and apps installed :D
<nicio> yes the HDD is working but ever since i install linux it gives me this problem i had fine the solution but then it's being years since i touch linux now im back on it and cant remember what to do
<eagles0513875> nicio: do what i suggest it could have been that its developed errors and it wont hurt to run checkdisk on it
<nicio> and adept not working for me to install ntfs-3g or what ever it is
<eagles0513875> then reboot into linux
<eagles0513875> is this an external hard drive or dual boot
<nicio> external
<Atritas> nicio: try unplugging the drive, issuing a "sudo dmesg -c" command, then plug the drive in again, tray accessing and paste the output of "dmesg" somewhere, the NTFS module normally has quite good log messages.
<eagles0513875> nicio: try what i suggest
<eagles0513875> if what Atritas said doesnt work for ya
<nicio> why isnt my adept working? it keep telling me new kubuntu version find but cant update check see if internet is active :s
<Oxymoron> nicio: Install ntfs-config
<nicio> i cant it's not working nothing can install
<Oxymoron> nicio: It will autodetect your drives and make them writable and attach to fstab
<Oxymoron> nicio: Your internet connection probably, wireless or wired?
<nicio> wired
<Oxymoron> http://pastebin.com/mCtJYnb6 - Hmm help me anyone?
<Oxymoron> nicio: Are you on LiveCD?
<nicio> no
<Oxymoron> nicio: Test open Konsole by press "alt+f2" and type "Konsole", press Enter. THen type "ping 192.168.1.1" and see if something happens
<nicio> nothing happen
<nicio> command not found in the konsole
<Oxymoron> nicio: Did you type exactly "ping 192.168.1.1"
<Oxymoron> with space bwetween ping and ip?
<Oxymoron> nicio: Without quotes of course
<nicio> no ping just numbers lol
<Oxymoron> lol
<nicio> ok im getting a lot of lines one after the other
<Oxymoron> nicio: Do you get something like this? http://pastebin.com/hhg6AcWc
<Oxymoron> nicio: If you do, press ctrl+c
<nicio> yes
<Oxymoron> nicio: Alright then Internet connection seems alright.
<nicio> thats copy i do that where?
<Oxymoron> nicio: Try this command in Konsole "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<nicio> so why adept telling me to check see if my conection is active?
<Oxymoron> nicio: ctrl+c in Konsole is abort mode
<Walzmyn> in Dolphin I'm using the "remember folder settings" option. How can I change the default for new folders (such as an SD card)?
<Oxymoron> nicio: In Dolphin for isntance ctrl+c is copy files/folders yes
<nicio> Reading package lists... Done
<nicio> Building dependency tree
<nicio> Reading state information... Done
<nicio> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<FloodBotK1> nicio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicio> :O sorry
<nicio> that what i get when i sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Oxymoron> nicio: Try "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<nicio> same error
<Oxymoron> nicio: Alright test "sudo apt-get update" first then
<Walzmyn> nicio: you can use "tab compelete" when using apt-get to get packages spelled correctly.
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: Sweet, I didnt know you can tab complete in apt, that would have save me a lot of time ... or else I use apt-cache search packagename :P
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: I *THINK* it's a KDE thing and only works in konsole
<Walzmyn> but it's handy as all get out
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: Cool :) I use KDE and Konsole so ...
 * Walzmyn nods
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: Btw, do you know how to fix this  http://pastebin.com/mCtJYnb6
<nicio> http://pastebin.com/iu15xMVp
<nicio> THIS IS WHAT IT GIVE ME
<Atritas> Walzmyn: The completion of package names comes from the package "bash-completion". So you can use that on any dpkg-based system if you install those scripts, wheter its console-only, KDE, Ubuntu or whatever :)
<Walzmyn> Atritas: ah, ok. I knew it didn't work in vanilla xubuntu
<Oxymoron> nicio: Uhm lol Feisty packages ... well you need to upgrade your sources ...
<LjL> nicio: Feisty is not supported anymore. upgrade.
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: what disk is this your working on, the one your systems on or an external or what?
<nicio> it wont upgrade it says see if your internet is active
<nicio> how to show that im speaking to that person?
<Walzmyn> nicio: is this the same computer you're talking to us on?
<nicio> yea
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: Right now I am on LiveCD ...
<Walzmyn> nicio: well, your internet is working
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: i'm not sure, have you gone though all the error correction via fsck?
<nicio> adept said a new version has being detected upgrade then it just crash and say check see if your internet is active
<Oxymoron> nicio: Download http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Oxymoron> nicio: Hmm, wonder if you have upgrade packages installed.
<Oxymoron> nicio: What happens if you do this: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<nicio> comand not found
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: Can nicio change sources to lucid ones and upgrade from them in Feisty 7.04
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: no, i don't think you can do a straight upgrade
<Oxymoron> nicio: Btw, how on earth are you managed to use 7.04 until now btw? Its 10.04, which means three years later.
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: Clean isntall I presume he must do?
<Walzmyn> from that far back, i'd recomend just downloading a new CD and overwriting the install - BACKUP FILES
<Walzmyn> well, he can go step by step, but it'll mean upgrading at least twice
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: Do you have any tip regarding my fsck problem btw?
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: THats not worth it, a lot of conflicts will come. Btter to do clean install.
<nicio> mmm i havent been keeping up with update it's being a year since i was on linux i use my cd to install then update but never download to put on a cd
<Oxymoron> nicio: Backup ALL YOUR FILES needed, download latest Kubuntu and then do clean isntall by booting into LIveCD
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: I agree
<apparle> hi guys
<nicio> (-_-)
<Oxymoron> apparle: Hi, you maybe have any tip to solve this http://pastebin.com/mCtJYnb6
<Walzmyn> nicio: your new version is going to be using kde4 - get ready for some very significant changes
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: are you mounting the disk in the live cd?
<Oxymoron> Hahaha yeah, huge cganges :D
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: No I havent mounted it.
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: I though run that fsck command before doing it again.
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: hmm, I don't know why it'd think it was mounted then.
<nicio> i know  i already was on 8.04 once they change a lot in that version imaging the 10 ouf to many upgrades to fast but thats good still
<apparle> Oxymoron: it looks as if mounted
<Oxymoron> Nope its not mounted I checked now.
<Oxymoron> ""
<Oxymoron> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdc2
<Oxymoron> umount: /dev/sdc2: not mounted
<apparle> Oxymoron: anyone else using sdc2...
<Oxymoron> apparle: Not what I know of ...
<Oxymoron> apparle: How do I check if something uses sdc2?
<apparle> Oxymoron: I don't know :P
<apparle> Oxymoron: google how to view resources used by processes :)
<Walzmyn> in Dolphin I'm using the "remember folder settings" option. How can I change the default for new folders (such as an SD card)?
<Atritas> Oxymoron: lsof | grep sdc2 should render no output?!
<Oxymoron> apparle: I thought IRC was google? :D
<apparle> Oxymoron: google is google :)
<Oxymoron> Atritas:
<Oxymoron> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<Oxymoron>       Output information may be incomplete.
<nicio> im downloading the kubuntu 10.4 can i run it from my desktop?
<Oxymoron> nicio: Uhm, burn it on a CD or DVD, then boot from it and then try it out
<Atritas> Oxymoron: If that's all then at least from the kernel's PoV the device is really not in use.
<apparle> nicio: or you could use USB
<nicio> nah i'll do from cd
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Fun that fsck thinks different. I used it for just some minutes ago and then it worked flawless
<apparle> Oxymoron: did you try a reboot
<Oxymoron> Gah I dont want to install clean copy of Kubuntu again ... just because Acronis cannot move the partition correctly.
<Oxymoron> apparle: No, I will do if nothing helps, but I hate to wait on LiveCD, take so long time too boot
<Atritas> Oxymoron: You could try to boot into single-user mode and try the fsck before anything is mounted (or from a live-cd). At least this way you can rule out any kernel interference.
<Oxymoron> Atritas: I am on the LiveCD now ...
<Oxymoron> Atritas: The system I try to fix is a Linux/Kubuntu system
<Oxymoron> Corrupt blocks and inodes as usual when moving ext partitions in a Windows program ...
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Ok, then i'm out of ideas. Seems you have to chat with Ted :)
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Whos Ted? :P
<apparle> Oxymoron: I don't understand one thing why are you moving partitions..... just extract the data and start fresh
<Atritas> Ted T'so - creator of ext4
<Oxymoron> apparle: Well I need to because I have to backup data into small amount of space and need to move around.
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Lol :D
<apparle> Oxymoron: if you were backing up data.... you should have used ext2 or 3...
<Oxymoron> apparle: Right now I am moving one NTFS to a ext4, then reformat the NTFS into ext4 and move back xD Then delete and do same thing again xD
<Oxymoron> apparle: Why so?
<Atritas> apparle: Data backup is done automatically via BitTorrent :-P
<apparle> Oxymoron: how much data is it.. how many gigs
<nicio> why is it 10.04 LTS, what is the lts??
<Oxymoron> apparle: This ones now around 200 GB, now I am deleting those, just finished copying and then moving another 200 GB xD
<Atritas> nicio: Long Term Support
<Oxymoron> apparle: Do you know if its possible to restore NTFS partition into a ext4 btw?
<Oxymoron> nicio: Just ignore the LTS thing ...
<apparle> Oxymoron: you mean... the data in ntfs should become data in the new ext4 ?
<Oxymoron> apparle: Yeah, actually I would like to just convert from NTFS too ext4 ...
<nicio> cool so witch mean if im 3years late again and i reinstall 10.04 i dont have to worry about "we dont suport that version anymore"right?lol :p
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: you've got linux installed on a ntfs partition?
<Oxymoron> Walzmyn: Haha no of course not
<Walzmyn> Oxymoron: ok, just checking
<Atritas> icio: Basically LTS was made specifically for you :)
<Walzmyn> nicio: something like that
<Walzmyn> I may change my mind in 6 months, but i'm seriously thinking about staying on the LTS myself
<Oxymoron> Hopefully Acronis, EASEUS, Partiion Magic or something like that can restore my NTFS partition, but its huge ... 500 GB xD
<apparle> Oxymoron: can't you find a portable hardidsk...
<apparle> Oxymoron: it will save a lot of trouble for you....
<Oxymoron> apparle: Yeah in the store ... but not at home. I dont think my parents would be glad using their computer, thens their laptops is only 5400 RPM and NAS Server is NONONONO, it will take ages. I have backed up MOST important data like several years of music and programming, photos and documents
<Oxymoron> apparle: My dads external drive crashed before. But I am considering go buying a 1 TB LAcie desktop external drive ...
<apparle> Oxymoron: :) Hardluck.... what is LAcie
<Oxymoron> apparle: www.lacie.com
<Oxymoron> apparle: WD MyBook or Lacie is best I think
<nicio> im downloading 10.04 desktop-i386.iso will that work on my pc?
<Oxymoron> apparle: But I am thinking of just trash all data on the 500 GB one and buy Macgyver and Prison Break boxes instead. But 297.180923 $ is a lot of money just for some DVD series :D
 * Oxymoron loves google money converter :P
<Oxymoron> currency converter*
<apparle> Oxymoron: it should have been a money converter :P
<Oxymoron> apparle: lol :D
<Oxymoron> apparle: Btw, which one is best of ext2-4 partitions?
<apparle> Oxymoron: i prefer 3... it is pretty stable (everyone says so) and ext4 never worked great for me.
<ibrahim> hi
<Oxymoron> apparle: What do you mean by never worked?
<Oxymoron> *worked great
<Oxymoron> apparle: ext4 was instable before, but I think its a lot more stable now and faster than ext3
<ibrahim> Guys are you having any problems with the new luicd ?
<apparle> Oxymoron: I don't know about stability. And for storing videos and series, you don't need a lot of speed
<Oxymoron> ibrahim: Depends?
<Oxymoron> apparle: Well are going to store a lot of other stuff and then if you copy files bwetween two disks it will go faster than having ext3 I think.
<Atritas> Oxymoron: fsck works faster, too :-P
<apparle> Oxymoron: I still suggest ext3
<Oxymoron> apparle: For restroing files ext4 is a lot better because of delayed allocation of files I can see now on google :D
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Yeah I saw that before, fast as hell :D
<Oxymoron> LOL: "It is, except for badly written applications that don’t use fsync() or fdatasync(). Application writers had gotten lazy, because ext3 by default has a commit interval of 5 seconds, and and uses a journalling mode called data=ordered."
<Oxymoron> Teds blog ...
<Ampersand> Excellent!
<Ampersand> Someone told me i could come here and troll!
<Oxymoron> Ampersand: lol
<Ampersand> trollin trollin
<Ampersand> kepp that irc user trollin
<Ampersand> I want kde to have a steam engine
<apparle> Ampersand: :D
<Ampersand> I want it to have a waterfall too
<Ampersand> I want it to stop the voices in my head
<Oxymoron> I want KDE support DV cam in IM-clients :P
<Ampersand> i want kde pornmaker
<Ampersand> so i can become a amateur porn directory
<ubuntu_> omg im so lost in 10.04
<ubuntu_> nicio here
<Oxymoron> ubuntu_: Haha, hi again :P What do you think of KDE4?
<ubuntu_> im on live cd i look weird
<Ampersand> kde4 has sniping capabilities
<shadeslayer> ubuntu_: um what? *you* look weird ?
<ikonia> Ampersand: do you need some support with kubuntu
<ubuntu_> lol wow cool i pop up in a lile box o ell ;e wha he person said
<Ampersand> i think i got the sniper rifle figured out
<Ampersand> thanks
<Ampersand> i had a problem with dcop on the rifle
<ikonia> Ampersand: please stop
<ikonia> Ampersand: this channel is for support of kubuntu only
<ikonia> please keep to that topic only
<quastest> тест кодировки или типа того...
<quastest> приём :)
<shadeslayer> !ru | quastest
<ubottu> quastest: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ampersand> i have no idea what that says
<maple1> what's the best cure for morning wood?
<maple1> a natural physiological response is unacceptable?
<quastest> ok, thanx :)
<ikonia> maple1: the topic of this channel is kubuntu support only
<Oxymoron> Why does Linux need to count files and dirs before copying them into the new place? :S
<Oxymoron> THinking in DOlphin.
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: so that your not stuck with " Copying " with no idea of whats remaining
<Oxymoron> If its like 5 million files it take forever start copy, when I just want to copy and not count the freaking files.
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: Why is it so slow then? Does it fetch data from every single file?
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: It doesnt show whats remaining anyway and time remaing and all that info never is correct.
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: i would think so... it has to count every dir and every file recursively
<Atritas> Oxymoron: For this kind of operation the terminal is your friend.
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: When I count my files and directories in my web framework on computer it took me like one second for 50 000 files, and this copy thing take much longer time for just like 500 maybe
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Yeah, I did before, but I can only copy a certain folders and it would take long time todo it in terminal
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: depends on HD to HD...
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Why is it you can only copy certain folders?
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Like this: sudo cp -rv /media/Utopia/* /media/linux but then it copies all folders in /media/Utopia
<Atritas> Oxymoron: And you only want a subset?
<Oxymoron> Atritas: BEcause I dont want all Windows trash folders, some downloads and then I dont have enough space saving it all.
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Yes, correct
<Oxymoron> Its still counting and only 500 000 in 5 minutes or so, I want it to jus copy, I will continue moving GB whole day anyway, I dont want to wait more than neccessary
<quastest> where i can set codepage in quassel?
<Atritas> Oxymoron: I see. Well... 2 possible approaches. Live with the delay or do a "find" on all directories you want to copy and copy those via "cp".
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Or chat and whining about it in there as third possibility? :D
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Certainly. My fault... :)
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Haha, no problems ;) Hmm I shall move like 1 TB today I think totally. THen I shall scan a 500 GB drive to restore a partition, I pray to god it works
<Atritas> Oxymoron: If i were you, i'd pick some more gods and pray to them as well :)
<Oxymoron> Atritas: DO you know if its possible btw to restore a partition on a drive with a partiion on it which is empty?
<eagles0513875> quastest: what language are you looking for
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Haha, yeah all religious things, hindues, buddha, Koran, Christ and what more? :D
<eagles0513875> quastest: was reading your previous post nm
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Druids and Mayans. :)
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Yeah that too, and all sects as well :D
<Atritas> Oxymoron: But lemme get this straight... You want to restore the whole partition into another partition?
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Then maybe all of them can provide me with some power of luck and energy to fix my freaking HDDs :D
<Oxymoron> Atritas: I want to restore a partition on a drive into a existing partition with same filesystem, but ext4 would be better :P
<eagles0513875> !ot | Atritas
<ubottu> Atritas: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Oxymoron> !ot | Oxymoron
<ubottu> Oxymoron, please see my private message
<Oxymoron> lol
<quastest> eagles0513875, i just looking 4 setting codepage.
<eagles0513875> quastest: for your irc client
<quastest> yes
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Well you can convert ext3 to ext4 on the fly (read: live), so that's no problem.
<Oxymoron> Atritas: I was hoping there were some converting engine out there from NTFS to ext4 but its not ...
<Oxymoron> Atritas: I want NTFS => EXT4
<amichair> why was konversation replaced with quassel? how is it better?
<Atritas> Oxymoron: As for restoring/copying. If the partition is the same size, you can use "dd".
<Oxymoron> amichair: I wonder that too :S
<Atritas> Oxymoron: That's a no-go. NTFS and EXTx are fundamentally different.
<quastest> 4 quassel... but, maybe i need install konversation
<Oxymoron> Atritas: I think it is same size, yeah dd seems good, how? I want to restore the whole struture
<Atritas> Oxymoron: "dd" just for the same filesystem!
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Copy from a deleted NTFS into a ext4 then?
<Atritas> Basically a block-by-block copy (1:1 clone)
<Oxymoron> Atritas: But I have NTFS now so it will work, BUT in the end I want ext4 :D
<Atritas> Oxymoron: I still don't get it i'm afraid.
<Atritas> NTFS -> NTFS -> ext4 ?
<Oxymoron> Got *********** 1 million files counting, I do that freaking manually thing with cp ...
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Yeah but: Restore "deleted" NTFS => NTFS => ext4
<apparle> Oxymoron: personally I am waiting for ISO to standardize an open file system like odf
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Would like to do restore deleted NTFS => ext4 directly though because its 500 GB
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Well in this case it should be possible to use "dd" for the first step (partitions must be same size).
 * Ampersand writes a filesystem real fast
<Oxymoron> apparle: Oh yeah, why so? :)
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Can the new one be larger?
<quastest> amichair, konversation is better... good question
<apparle> Oxymoron: pissed out by NTFS but, my computer is not used by me alone and so it has windows
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Or nvm, its the same size
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Technically yes.
<Oxymoron> apparle: Yeah I cant stand ISO, NTFS and Windows anymore now myself so I delete everything thats M$ on my PC. IF I need Windows I buy a freaking laptop or borrow my families computers.
<Oxymoron> Atritas: So how to clone/restore with dd?
<Atritas> Oxymoron: But with dd you're copying the partition table as well, so you have to fdisk/resize later manually, which *MAY* be ...let's say ... courageous if you don't know exactly what you're doing :)
<Oxymoron> Atritas: And is that more "safe" than recovering with Windows partition managers?
<apparle> Oxymoron: why can't you stand ISO...
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Clone the deleted? :S
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Basically if you want to restore NTFS to NTFS i'd suggest you stick to Windows tools and do it from Windows itself if possible.
<Oxymoron> apparle: Incompetent standard that doesnt work anywhere and destroys document names, incompatibility on websites and so on.
<apparle> Oxymoron: what.
<Atritas> Oxymoron: There is no "safe" in conjunction with "restore" :)
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Yeah that was what I think as well, I have learned that Linux partitions on Linux ONLY and vice verse on Windows/NTFS
<Oxymoron> Atritas: *Safer*
<quastest> Atritas, from windows? nooo. from bootCD with trueimage or ghost
<ghostcube> -.-
<Oxymoron> quastest: Yeah I have a Hirens Boot CD ;)
<Oxymoron> fdisk, testdisk, paragon, partition wizard and all that tools
<Atritas> Oxymoron: Whatever suits you best. Just keep in mind that NTFS is from an entirely different OS, which probably can handle its own filesystem better than Linux will ever be capable of.
<Atritas> Atritas: The same is true vice versa ofc.
<quastest> why NTFS? use fat32. it faster and no mount problems
<Atritas> s/Atritas/Oxymoron/
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Yes, thats what I learned from the weekend and today ....
<Ampersand> ahh if s/ were merely that simple
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Btw, is it possible to reset sda* numbers if I have like sda1 sda 5 and sda 9 on one drive, to make them like sda1-3 instead?
<apparle> Oxymoron: why did you say ISO has problems
<Ampersand> the numbers are partition numbers
<shadeslayer> ^^ yeah id like that too :P
<Oxymoron> apparle: Because it has?
<quastest> sda1-4 is primary, other - logical
<Ampersand> and quite frankly it could be done, but it could be quite nasty
<apparle> Oxymoron: could you link me to articles describing it better
<Oxymoron> Ampersand: Why isnt them reset if you remove lets say sda2 in sda1-3 and create a new one, then you have, sda 1, 3 and 4 and not sda 1-3
<Ampersand> Oxymoron: yes
<Torch> Oxymoron: 1-4 are primary, 4-n are logicals
<Oxymoron> apparle: ISO problems? Im not sure someone write articales how bad it is ...
<Torch> Oxymoron: sorry, 5-n
<Oxymoron> Torch: Yes I know, but if you remove and create new ones it doesnt get renumbered in new order?
<Torch> Oxymoron: logicals are always in sequence (there can be no gaps, they will be renamed if you delete one)
<Torch> Oxymoron: primaries are not in sequence, there are exactly four. if you have #1 and #3, they retain that number "forever"
<Oxymoron> Torch: SO if I add one and have sda1-4 and then delete sda3, will I have 1, 2 and 4 or 1-3?
<Torch> Oxymoron: 1, 2 and 4
<Oxymoron> Torch: Possible to force them too 1-3 insteead?
<apparle> Oxymoron: by ISO are you refering to ISO file or the ISO orgranization
<Oxymoron> apparle: Whats the difference?
<Torch> Oxymoron: i think there are tools to do that. kde partition manager does not (it does not really matter, so why have that feature)
<Ampersand> it might be standard, but technically you can have any partition type at any  partition number
<Torch> Oxymoron: it's best to refer to partitions by UUID everywhere
<Oxymoron> Torch: For me it does matter ...
<apparle> GUys I am trying to run kubuntu off a 4GB USB disks and the disk is getting full. Any tips to keep it empty
<Ampersand> and in certain circumstances it has to be the case
<Torch> Oxymoron: why?
<Oxymoron> Torch: Cant stand a integer gap everytime I open one partition manager :D
<apparle> Oxymoron: google ISO
<Oxymoron> apparle: I guess it doesnt matter, iso standard is made by that iso company so both are incompetent.
<Oxymoron> Torch: WHy isnt it possible to change the order?
<apparle> Oxymoron: its not a company.... and I don't think its incompetent
<Torch> Oxymoron: it is possible. it's just not a feature kde partition manager has (like i said)
<Oxymoron> apparle: Organisation, whatever
<Oxymoron> Torch: Any other partiion manager then or tools?
<Torch> Oxymoron: probably, but i can'
<Torch> oops
<apparle> Oxymoron: whether you like it or not. don't you think it would be better to have a fs running fine both on linux and windows
<Torch> Oxymoron: i can't tell you one off the top of my head. gparted doesn't do it either.
<Oxymoron> Torch: blkid?
<Torch> Oxymoron: nope.
<Oxymoron> apparle: How do you mean?
<Atritas> apparle: deborphan is a package that tries to show you unused/unneccessary packages. Apart from that: Purge junk you don't need.
<Torch> Oxymoron: in theory you could do it yourself with a hex editor ;-)
<Oxymoron> Torch: Where is that info stored?
<Oxymoron> Torch: And then I thought it was renumbered on bootup.
<Atritas> Oxymoron: You don't want to do this by hand, really you just don't :)
<Torch> Oxymoron: wikipedia has an entry on master boot record
<seraphim1> hello, i have a problem with java plugins... i search for 2 hour, i did a lot of howtos an i can't get it working :-(
<Torch> Oxymoron: and Atritas is of course right, you should not try that.
<Ampersand> apparle bzip everything, bzip /var/logs
<Oxymoron> Torch: SO change the MBR would do the trick? :D Why on earth is that info stored there?
<Oxymoron> Atritas: Probably not ..
<Ampersand> apparle:  dont install a bunch of crap you dont need
<Torch> Oxymoron: ask MS ;-)
<quastest> Oxymoron, just read about partitioning and HDD phisics
<Ampersand> apparle: you install for a desktopos is around 1.5 to 2GB
<Oxymoron> Torch: MS doesnt decide the order of it, or does it?
<Ampersand> for most functionality
<Ampersand> apparle: dont use kubuntu, use gentoo
<Torch> Oxymoron: the master boot record design is from MS, AFAIK.
<Oxymoron> quastest: I have read a lot of partitioning and HDD psysics isnt neccessary.
<Ampersand> apparle: use reiserfs
<apparle> Ampersand: can't change now... it has to be kubuntu
<apparle> Ampersand: also its a fat32 drive created with USB creator in ubuntu
<Oxymoron> Torch: Hehe, that explains why MBR and partition tables are ***************************************************************************************************************
<Torch> Oxymoron: well, it was fine for 1982 (or whenever it was done)
<Torch> Oxymoron: and these days you can use GPT
<Oxymoron> Torch: Whats GPT?
<Torch> Oxymoron:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Oxymoron> Torch: I doubt it worked good 1982 if it not now. Norton Partition MAgic was released long time ago, not sure when though.
<Ampersand> apparle: ahh.
<Torch> Oxymoron: that was around 1990. it was called partition magic then. it was from powerquest, not norton.
<Torch> Oxymoron: and it doesn't deal with MBR vs. GPT. it just resizes partitions and file systems.
<Ampersand> apparle: well...  like i said just dont install much, remove stuff you dont need and use only the stuff you do
<Oxymoron> Torch: Yeah PowerQuest right, adn then SYmantec bought it I think.
<Ampersand> apparle:  if you need only certain f unctionality compile it from source
<Ampersand> so you dont have all these g*ddamn dependencies that eat up a lot of space
<Oxymoron> Torch: I guess Linux uses GPT?
<Torch> Oxymoron: you can use GPT fine on linux
<Ampersand> apparle:  use a card reader.. theres a lot of paper in the world
<Ampersand> for cheap
<Oxymoron> Torch: Does Kubuntu use it by default?
<Torch> Oxymoron: also on vista and windows7 if you have the 64 bit versions.
<Torch> Oxymoron: NOT on 32 bit windows.
<apparle> :D
<Torch> Oxymoron: no.
<Oxymoron> Torch: I only use x64 nowadays so ;) I am migrating everything now to linux, I trash Windows completly.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Why not?
<Torch> Oxymoron: because windows 32 bit doesn't support it. imagine all the people trying to dual boot to windows.
 * Oxymoron wonders how long 1.5 million files will take to move with "cp" command :P
<Oxymoron> Torch: lol :D Well why not force people not using Windows? :D
<Oxymoron> Torch: And how do I fix this GPT and has it more advantages than the "default" one?
<Oxymoron> I saw grub2 has support for GPT :)
<Torch> Oxymoron: there probably is no practical reason to use GPT. you will not gain much.
<Torch> Oxymoron: you will lose a little here and there, though. fdisk won't work with it, for example.
<Torch> (iirc, might be mistaken here)
<Oxymoron> Torch: I will get infinite partitions I think and not limit to four like in regular MBR :P And what you mean loose a little here and there?
<Torch> Oxymoron: you have infinite partitions with MBR too, via extended and logical ones. and like i said, some tools don't support it.
<Oxymoron> Torch: I hate extended partitions and it can only store 4 inside them anyway I think :P What kind of tools wont support it?
<Torch> Oxymoron: no. extended partitions support up to 63 logicals in linux.
<Torch> Oxymoron: like i said, i'm not sure, but i think fdisk does not. you'd have to google for details. kde partition manager supports it in the next feature release.
<Oxymoron> Torch: I am googleing while weyre talking but I dont find much valuable info, or well not yet anyway.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Whens next feature release of kde partition manager? :)
<Torch> Oxymoron: my suggestion would be to stick with MBR. GPT is technically superior in theory, but it's just not worth it yet.
 * Ampersand spins Oxymoron around
<Torch> Oxymoron: it's mostly finished, but needs some more testing. so, no definitve schedule yet.
 * Oxymoron spins himself around the other way around :D
<Oxymoron> Torch: Alright, I guess I stick to MBR right now then and then maybe later on its possible convert from MBR to GPT :)
<Oxymoron> But I thought MBR just was some kind of boot info, didnt think that it contained partition table structure as well :P
<Torch> Oxymoron: partitions are part of the boot info -- what should the BIOS do without partitions?
<Oxymoron> Torch: Good question ... btw is it possible to program an OS to go around BIOS, I mean not let BIOS works at all on bootup?
<Torch> Oxymoron: i don't have much experiene with that, but my guess would be "no". _something_ has to init the machine and the hardware.
<Oxymoron> Torch: DO you know more features of KDE partition manager in the new release or any site I can look on?
<Ampersand> Oxymoron:  in theory yes
<Torch> Oxymoron: i know them all since i'm the dev.
<Atritas> Torch: You sure the BIOS has knowledge of partitions? I always thought it just jumps to the MBR and executes whatever is there?
<Torch> Oxymoron: no website yet, sorry.
<Ampersand> Oxymoron:  but it would be very interesting code
<Oxymoron> Torch: I am not sure, but I THINK motherboard itself can scan the HDDs
<Torch> Atritas: i think you're right, but the boot code in the MBR needs the partitions.
<Oxymoron> Atritas: MBR stores partition info, BIOS just point into first available boot partition in MBR.
<Ampersand> a portion of the OS basically would become a bios
<Ampersand> and thats how it would work
<Ampersand> Oxymoron: look at the linuxbios project
<Oxymoron> apparle: Yes very interesting :) WOuld be cool built everything into one system and remove inneccsary checks BIOS and al lthat does today.
<Ampersand> Oxymoron: the bios doesnt really check much of anything
<Oxymoron> Torch: Cool :) Well could you be kind tell me main new features in KDE PM? :)
<Ampersand> it does some post
<Torch> Oxymoron: i have a halfway finished changelog i can show you, just a sec.
<apparle> Oxymoron: I am a little out of touch .... what exactly is going on.... please update
<Ampersand> but after that it doesnt do really any checking
<Oxymoron> Ampersand: Yeah unneccessary posts that take to many seconds ...
<Oxymoron> Torch: Yeah sure, that would be sweet <3
<Ampersand> Oxymoron:  most of the posts are there for good reason
<Torch> Oxymoron: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/sysadmin/partitionmanager/CHANGES?revision=1127755&view=markup
<Torch> Oxymoron: the latest features are missing, though.
<Oxymoron> apparle: Uhm, discuss BIOS, MBR, partitions and that kind of things
<apparle> Oxymoron: the usual stuff he he.... :D
<Oxymoron> Torch: Thanks :)
<apparle> Oxymoron:  so you found out something cool huh?
<Oxymoron> Torch: Thumbs up for this one: "  * Show a progress dialog when scanning for devices." (Y)
<Oxymoron> Torch: Hopefully a progress dialog when opening app as well? :)
<Torch> Oxymoron: yes
<Oxymoron> apparle: What you mean?
<apparle> Oxymoron: no.. you highlighted. me so I thought you found out somethign cool
<Oxymoron> Torch: Sweet, I have been wondering when that will come :) Hopefully a clean, elegant and modern look on the progress dialog :)
<Torch> Oxymoron: it's a kde standard progress dialog, nothing fancy.
<Torch> Oxymoron: kde has that stuff built in
<apparle> this was your message "apparle: Yes very interesting :) WOuld be cool built everything into one system and remove inneccsary checks BIOS and al lthat does today."
<Oxymoron> Torch: WOuld be cool with a round one like in Windows but clean and larger, and transparent :P
<Torch> Oxymoron: the design is up to the KDE them you use.
<Torch> s,them,theme,
<Oxymoron> apparle: Oops, wrong person :P
<apparle> apparle: ohh
<Oxymoron> Torch: Do you if you can change progress dialogs in KDE theming?
<Oxymoron> know if *
<Torch> Oxymoron: it's just a standard qt dialog. i don't think you can change progress dialogs in a theme without affecting all dialogs. but i don't really know much about the themeing stuff.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Alright, well just wondered :) Seems progress with KDE PM goes forward anyway :) I was glad when it released first time so I could throw away Gparted and QTParted.
<Oxymoron> Torch: In the future it maybe can restore lost partitions and data? :P
<apparle> guys what is wrong with this command "svn checkout svn://anonsvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/shaman/"
<Torch> Oxymoron: maybe. let's wait and see ;-)
<Oxymoron> Torch: Its possible to restore lost data on ext4, irhgt?
<Torch> Oxymoron: not with partition manager. and i doubt it in general. i haven't heard about it.
<Oxymoron> dd and/or grep?
<Oxymoron> In theory it has to be possible like in ext2-3 and so on?
<Torch> Oxymoron: define "restore lost data"
<Oxymoron> Torch: Accidently deleted partitions, files, dirs and so on?
<Torch> Oxymoron: restoring accidentally deleted partitions that the user has not yet overwritten is no problem (and independent from the file system)
<Torch> Oxymoron: restoring files and dirs is something else entirely.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Whats the difference and when is a partition overwritten?
<Torch> Oxymoron: if you delete a partition and don't create a new one in its place, the space on the drive remains unused. it never gets overwritten. so restoring the deleted partition is not a problem.
<Torch> Oxymoron: if you delete a file, the filesystem will soone or later reclaim the space that got freed by this.
<Torch> Oxymoron: and reuse it. so the data is definitely lost.
<Oxymoron> Torch: When does the filesystem overwrite it, how long time does it take?
<Torch> Oxymoron: that's up to the filesystem. very soon, in practice.
 * Oxymoron thinks its funny deleting and copying from the same directory at the same itme ...
<Oxymoron> Torch: In ext4 for isntance?
<Oxymoron> Hasnt that delayed allocating?
<Torch> Oxymoron: all file system try to combine and delay writes to some extent.
<Torch> Oxymoron: but that's on a scale of seconds, most of the time.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Hmm alright, well hopefully I dont need to restore lost files later on when only using ext partitions
<Torch> Oxymoron: just backup your important stuff.
<Oxymoron> Torch: If you only using ext and ONE swap partitions, isnt that extremely compatible and fast then?
<Oxymoron> Torch: Yeah I have backuped up my most important stuff now.
<Torch> Oxymoron: more than one swap partition certainly does not make much sense.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Using a NAS Server in RAID.
<Torch> Oxymoron: and only having one partition for I is alittle inflexible.
<Torch> Oxymoron: for Root,
<Oxymoron> Torch: I am using one partition for /home, one for the rest of / and then some data partitions.
<Torch> Oxymoron: sounds reasonable
<Oxymoron> Torch: Not sure, how would you structure 120, 320 and 2 x 500 GB drives? 120 GB is SATA one so no OS on that one.
<Torch> Oxymoron: throw out the smaller ones, they just generate noise and heat.
<Oxymoron> For instance I have one with only music, one with only /home, one with only documents and so on.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Yeah I am considering throwing out that 120 GB one ...
<Oxymoron> Any advantages using RAID?
<Torch> Oxymoron: hardware raid, sure.
<Oxymoron> I am thinking about buying SSD for OS and 2 x 1 TB but not sure.
<Torch> Oxymoron: i'm not a fan of software raid, though.
<eXeonical> well you could stripe the all together and create one over 1Gt size partition
<Oxymoron> eXeonical: FOr what reason? :)
<eXeonical> well you just could :)
<eXeonical> with raid
<Oxymoron> Torch: RAID is only for NAS and different SERVERS IMO, it doesnt backup or anything, just run two drives parallell so if one breaks the other ones is left.
<Torch> Oxymoron: that's just ONE type of raid.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Is it some kind of backup RAID? :)
<Torch> Oxymoron: it's a mirrored raid.
<Torch> Oxymoron: protecting you from hard disk failures.
<Oxymoron> Just not sure if needed?
<Torch> Oxymoron: generally, no.
<Torch> Oxymoron: backup your important stuff. that proctects you from hard disk failures AND user errors (the latter being a lot more dangerous and common)
<eXeonical> perhapse what you need is lvm, then you could put something on those small drives, and later if you need, migrate stuff out of those drives on the fly if you want
<Oxymoron> Torch: Yeah :)Seems waste of money using RAID IMO when you could use ALL drives to store and backup data instead.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Btw, BEST backup app for KDE?
<Oxymoron> eXeonical: How do you mean?
<eXeonical> well lvm allows you to move partitions from disk to disk while your system is running
<Torch> Oxymoron: i know of none. i use rsync from the shell (i think most people do)
<eXeonical> but it is a bit more compilcated setup, so i dont know if you really need it
<Oxymoron> eXeonical: SOunds cool :)
<eXeonical> yeah :)
<Oxymoron> Torch: I have been using guided for rsync, diffbackup, cron and all that but I dont understand how to make a backup script automaticly backup my computer inncrementally in 30 days intervall and then begin again and rewrite over last one.
<Oxymoron> Then one weird backup GUI, when I removed one file on original destianation, the backup destination was putting ut back :D
<henkka-> hi can someone tell me how I Could enable java for FireFox?
<henkka-> Java runtime works and java works with konqueror
<Lord_Rahl> anyone if they are still working on ubuntuone-kde client
<Lord_Rahl> know*
<claydoh> Lord_Rahl: yes, apache logger is working on it as as google summer of code project
<amichair> I think apachelogger was doing that
<Lord_Rahl> cool
<Lord_Rahl> thanks
<Oxymoron> Is it possible install .ttf font files in Linux?
<amichair> Oxymoron: I think that's what msttcorefonts does, for example (dunno the details)
<Oxymoron> amichair: Yes, its MS fonts just wonder if its possible to import them or if I shall throw away my 50 000 font library :D
<amichair> Oxymoron: if that package can do it, I'm sure you can to :-)
<Oxymoron> amichair: Alright, could be nice to save them then I guess, doesnt take much space anyway
<amichair> hmmm did they rename it to ttf-mscorefonts-installer or is that something else?
<Torch> Oxymoron: truetype are more or less standard.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Even in Linux? Is it possible to import a directory with .ttf one recursively? :P
<Lord_Rahl> Oxymoron: just create a folder in your home dir .font then run 'fc-cache -rv'
<Torch> Oxymoron: either follow Lord_Rahl's advice or use the kde font installer in system settings
<Oxymoron> Lord_Rahl: What does 'fc-cache -rv' do?
<Lord_Rahl> Oxymoron: rebuilds the font cache manually
<Oxymoron> Lord_Rahl: All of them are stored hierachcly, in letter directories?
<Oxymoron> Lord_Rahl: WOuld that work then?
<jcgs> hi
<jcgs> what key do i have to press to get kate to paste in the code completion it's suggesting? tab just inserts a tab, and i'm out of any other suggestions
<Lord_Rahl> Oxymoron: i do not see why not. have look at /usr/share/fonts it to is hierarchically some what
<Lord_Rahl> Oxymoron: al it really does is search recursive  find file format it supports and add them to it dbase
<Oxymoron> Lord_Rahl: All right, sweet, that will do it then :)
<Lord_Rahl> Oxymoron: np
<Oxymoron> Ah Shrinked one partition from 140 GB too 70 GB :D
<bendersteed> Hello again people.
<Hamra> anyone here, ever used encrypted swap on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Torch> Hamra: i did.
<Hamra> did it use a UUID to set it up in crypttab? or a /dev/sdxy ?
<Torch> Hamra: the device path, i think. i don't use it anymore, slowed down the machine too much.
<Torch> (meaning, you're already in trouble when linux starts using swap heavily. if it has to crypt the data, it gets even worse)
<Hamra> i used it with a devastating result....
<Hamra> it used the device path... but the devices change after each boot
<Hamra> on next boot, it used my backup partition as swap, which happened to be using the device name in crypttab
<xwid> dunno why when i unplugg and plug again my  mouse it doesnt work, kinda weird
<xwid> reboot
<ni1s> does anyone know what package provied the kdevelop app?
<Pici> ni1s: kdevelop
<Pici> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<Pici> er
<ni1s> yeah
<ni1s> oh -backports
<Pici> Hrm, it only seems to be in backports.
<Pici> Yeah.
<edakiri> Is there a backport for Lucid Lynx of Akonadi which works without error?
<edakiri> Or is there something in the pipeline?
<edakiri> Or is there a better place to find an answer to the question?
<BluesKaj> edakiri, the personal info prfiler is broken here too altho the server seems to be available
<edakiri> BluesKaj: I don't know what prfiler is.  Akonadi spews a slew of error messages and apps show it is not running.
<edakiri> even if it runs, I don't want to use it as long as it gives error messages.
<BluesKaj> edakiri, are you running mysql ?
<edakiri> only indirectly for akonadi
<BluesKaj> edakiri, dunno why it's so broken , few ppl have asked about it here , maybe it has it's own chat room/support
<BluesKaj> edakiri, it does , maybe you could ask in #akonadi
<grifo74> hello how can i make a adhoc(wireless) to share internet to other pc
<adminas> hi
<zoom> Всем привет
<mrt12> hi
<mrt12> how can I run a .exe in ubuntu
<mrt12> I tried ./
<jj_> hi
<jj_> you need wine
<mrt12> what is wine for
<jj_> for running windows programs
<jj_> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<mrt12> thanks
<jj_> np
<mrt12> I will try
<shadeslayer> !wine | mrt12
<ubottu> mrt12: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mrt12> jj_:I am downloading as "sudo apt-get install wine" is it ok
<jj_> sure
<edakiri> mrt12: If wine does not work easily, you may wish to look at http://www.codeweavers.com/
<mrt12> ok thanks again
<markit> or maybe he does not REALLY need to run that .exe of proprietary sofware
<amichair> it might be FLOSS... but maybe there's a native linux alternative :-)
<jj_> mrt12: what .exe are you trying to run?:)
<jj_> I use wine to run age of mythology
<jj_> works great, but not everything works fine with it
<jj_> also, you might need a crack...
<mrt12> I created I program with OpenGL
<mrt12> in XP op. system
<jj_> ok
<mrt12> now I want to run it in ubuntu
<mrt12> is wine will solve the problem?:D
<jj_> It might run using wine, but you could also try to create a native linux version
<jj_> it might
<mrt12> I see
<mrt12> jj_:error occured
<jj_> what error?
<mrt12> jj_:I think the ubuntu needs GLUT library
<jj_> you can install GLUT, but normally if wine needed GLUT it should already have installed it
<mrt12> it says "glut32.dll not found"
<edakiri> mrt12: GNU/Linux (& Ubuntu) uses OpenGL more than MS Windows!
<edakiri> mrt12: I recommend building natively on GNU
<mrt12> edakiri:but their library is different
<edakiri> oh? i would not have thought it
<mrt12> edakiri:I dont have codes now
<jj_> you can try using glut32.dll from windows
<edakiri> I would think it _should_ be the same, but I guess I should not be suprised.
<mrt12> edakiri:I just want to run it:D
<Empty_foo> anybody know how to turn off the Update to 10.04 nag? it's annoying
<mrt12> thanks to all of you
<mrt12> I must go now
<jj_> Empty_fo: by updating?:p
<mrt12> I will solve it
<jj_> bye
<amichair> good luck :-)
<mrt12> bye
<mrt12> thkx:D
<Empty_foo> jj_: i hope you see a doctor soon for your condition.
<jj_> Empty_foo: LOL, btw, in kde in the popup it should have a button: "disable this notification"
<Empty_foo> if it did, i wouldn't be asking.
<jj_> I remember seeing this button
<jj_> you can also try to disable the service which notifies about the updates
<Empty_foo> you might want to see a doctor about that condition as well.
<Empty_foo> sure, i'll disable updates.
<jj_> if there are doctors who help you beeing friendly I suggest you go see that one:p
<jj_> I actually disabled KPackageKit Service:)
<Idhan> in konversation settings, how I identify my nick and password?
<Empty_foo> if i wanted new friends, i wouldn't be in here looking ..
<jj_> funny guy
<jj_> you can disable this and manually run updates everyday
<Empty_foo> see, from unfriendly to funny in one easy step.
<jj_> just aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<jj_> sudo aptitude ... ofcourse
<ArGGu^^> Empty_foo if you disable the check for updates from KPackageKit->Settings->Updates It should not popup updates because it does not check updates.
<amichair> Idhan: in server list -> pick server -> edit -> identity edit
<jj_> now he will subscribe you a doctor:)
<BluesKaj> Idhan, in the server textbox /msg nickserv identify password
<Empty_foo> ArGGu^^: but then it wont check for other updates will it.
<ArGGu^^> No
<amichair> Empty_foo: did the update notification not have a 'ignore' or 'stop bugging me' equivalent button?
<Empty_foo> amichair: no
<amichair> Empty_foo: oh, I guess that's only in the new notification system, but then - you haven't upgraded to it yet :-)
<jj_> It should have
<jj_> LOL
<jj_> you could disable KPackageKit and run dayly updates from cron
<jj_> or hourly or ...
<BluesKaj> Empty_foo, just sudo aptitude update every morning , rather than receive notifications ...most linux users don't need to be notified anyway..I think kpackage kit etc notifiers are unnecessary
<jj_> but I won't try to help you further because you're rude and I'm hungry:)
<francescolinux> hi
<ArGGu^^> Empty_foo
<ArGGu^^> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<francescolinux> i have some problem to solve.. with compiler 32/64bit
<ArGGu^^> set Prompt=never
<francescolinux> i made a project with kdevelop in kubuntu 64biy.. and i want now compile it for 32bit linux
<francescolinux> in 64 bit work good.. but when i port in machine with 32bit.. not start (obvius)
<francescolinux> how can i set compiler in develop and kubuntu for make 32bit  BIN?
<judgen> Why does my kde4 apps not get their style applied to them? i'm stuck with oxygen.
<hagabaka> are you using System Settings to apply the style?
<Torch> francescolinux: what you want to do is effectively a cross compile. it's possible, but rather complicated. for starters, you need all the libs you link to in 32 bit variants. i'm not even sure kubuntu will let you install those from packages (most probably not)
<Torch> francescolinux: if you really need to build 32 bit versions, setting up a virtual machine in virtualbox is probably way easier and quicker to do.
<judgen> hagabaka: yes, but i have also tried qtconfig
<hagabaka> same with any other style?
<judgen> hagabaka: Let me check.. i have only tried applying polyester
<judgen> the preview and the systemsettings application uses the style though
<eagles0513875> Torch: if you need to run a 32bit app on 64bit linux install the ia32-libs
<judgen> just not the other apps. Like kopete amarok and so on.
<Torch> eagles0513875: i'm not the one who asked the question. also, this is about _building_ stuff. also, ia32 libs won't give you all libs in 32 bit variants, only a couple of them.
<_jam> I'm confused, I have ~/.kde/Autostart set as my path to have things autostart. And I had a files there. But now they are gone. BUT in system settings, they are listed in Advanced > Autostart and their effects are visible
<_jam> problem is, I want to edit one of the files, but i can't find it
<claydoh> _jam: ~/.config/autostart
<_jam> claydoh: also empty
<judgen> hagabaka: the problem seems to persist no matter what i do.
<_jam> I'm really confused. I've got something starting at startup that I don't want, i think in one of the files listed, but I can't find the file
<hagabaka> hmm, you could create a new user and try there to see if it's something in your configuration
<Torch> _jam: you sure it's not being started by the session manager?
<_jam> I have the session manager set to not save sessions/start a clean session
<_jam> well, I'm sure there's a configuration thing somewhere. the question is where. I'm not going to nuke my configuration that was sane before lucid
<fyn> been googling around this akonadi stuff a while, tried autostarting various bits of it and pointing at some agents dir with the XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable but no matter what this thing won't make itself happy enough to start and let me at my address book
<_jam> fyn: you getting the akonadi error on startup when you hit the addressbook/kontact?
<fyn> _jam: yup.
<Torch> fyn: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<_jam> as stupid as this sounds, try closing the application and restarting it
<fyn> _jam: did that too, and the waiting a bit.
<ozgur> hi
<_jam> oh
<fyn> Torch: looked through that, tried lots of it.
<_jam> well, the restarting/waiting wfm, so, i'm out of ideas
<jhambo> in 9.10 there was a little systray icon that let me connect/disconnect to various wired and wireless networks.  With 10.04 there is no such icon and I can't figure out how to get it back.  Is there any way to control what network I'm connected to??
<fyn> is it weird that at this point i think it's probably easier to set up an ldap server and migrate my address book to that rather than try and do more with akonadi?
<jhambo> akonadi has been nothing but trouble for me
 * BluesKaj avoids akonadi
<fyn> i remember on karmic i could disable it and fall back to something or another, but i forget where that option is?  or is it in 4.4 at all?
<_jam> seems like the underlying apps now DEPEND on akonadi now, so no
<_jam> yea, i found nepomuk indexing directories that I told it not to the other day. remote directories. file cache blew up, cpu was unhappy, and my wireless connection was REAL unhappy
<fyn> open source is so tragic.  where is the non-evil version of apple that i can send a few hundred to for software that just works?
<eagles0513875> does anyone have any idea as to why these packages arent getting configured
<Torch> fyn: kaddressbook in kde sc 4.4 depends on akonadi
<jhambo> in 10.04 is my only option for controling which network I connect to the command line?? in 9.10 it was so easy with that little systray app. but this doesn't seem to exist in 10.04.  Am I wrong?
<eagles0513875> jhambo: its still there
<_jam> jhambo: icon is there for me
 * Ampersand lights Torch
<jhambo> I can't for the life of me get it to appear.  How do you get it to appear if it goes away?
<eagles0513875> jhambo: in the k menu type knetworkmanager
<eagles0513875> and start it that way
<claydoh> jhambo: you can add it to the systray if not there - right-click on the arrow there
<claydoh> or some empty are and configure systray -- plasma widgets --enable the icon there
<_jam> btw, all of my desktop configurations are different now
<_jam> is there a setting to synchronize them?
<_jam> e.g. same background/widgets on each desktop?
<markus_> Hy everybody
<jhambo> ahhh somehow when I upgraded network-manager-kde was removed...
<markus_> How do I install Splash images (for grub2) in lucid?
<cindy> Bonjour !
<coz_>  hey guys... couple things... first   kde desktop wallpaper does not stretch across dual monitors it just mirrors... same thing in gnome now :(..second... desktop widgets cannot be moved to the secondary monitor   ..anyway around both or either of these issues?
<gottto> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 gives a good how to coz_
<coz_> gottto,  thanks looking now
<coz_> gottto,  interesting...but should kubuntu /kde be responsible for fixing the wallpaper and widget issues on dual monitors ?
<gottto> coz_: it is not something I've ever tried to do - but it would depend on how X is set up afaik - there might be something gui for it but I haven't found it
<idespinner> hey all, any opinions on the newest kubuntu 10.4?
<idespinner> is it still a forgotten child of ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> idespinner: well apart from the network manager being crappy,everything else works
<idespinner> is it still fairly slow compared to other kde4x distros(I.E. suse)
<markus_> <idespinner> Yes it is. The CD you can download does not work at all on my 3 machines. When you upgrade to the latest ppa packages it works.
<InvaderZim> Can any good sould help? Problems with a clean fresh install: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<xs2ubuntu> hi
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<BluesKaj> hi xs2ubuntu
<xs2ubuntu> BluesKaj :: im using kopete IM client
<xs2ubuntu> BluesKaj :: but the problem is im cannot invite frenz to show my cam
<xs2ubuntu> BluesKaj :: my frenz also cant request to view
<xs2ubuntu> BluesKaj :: how come??
<InvaderZim> Also, my fresh Kubuntu install is localized to a different language. Is it possible that because of it, my Krunner doesn't have the unit conversion capability?
<BluesKaj> xs2ubuntu, sorry i'm not familiar with kopete
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, change your locale in system settings / country region/language , then click on change
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: it's in the correct language
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: I mean, krunner doesnt have the converter runner. I'm assuming is because kde is in a different locale
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, sorry , I'm not familiar with that option in krunner...maybe someone else can help
<markus_> my network icon in the tray does not change when I am connected?
<InvaderZim> k thanks
<Oxymoron> How do you install Truecrypt on hdds in Kubuntu?
<darkstate> http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads
<darkstate> go there and download it
<darkstate> extract and run the installer
<darkstate> easy
<BluesKaj> BBL ...lunchtime ...can't seem to help much anyway , all these difficult questions that i have never encountered before;(
<Oxymoron> darkstate: Yes but then what?
<darkstate> goto the programs and use it
<Oxymoron> darkstate: Is it GUI based?
<darkstate> yes
<darkstate> nice as well
<darkstate> same as windows really
<Oxymoron> darkstate: Aha I see, well nvm that I asked then xD I thought it was quite difficult. How secure is it btw, it has "Encryption algorithms: AES-256, Serpent, and Twofish. Mode of operation: XTS.", but how safe is  that? :D
<darkstate> very
<darkstate> i've used the csascading encryption for over 5 years
<Oxymoron> darkstate: Its almost impossible for anyone else than me knowing password to break it?
<darkstate> cascading=3 different alo's
<darkstate> cascading=3 different algo's
<darkstate> its impossible to crack
<darkstate> theres no back door
<Oxymoron> darkstate: I have nothing to hide, but I am curious how TrueCrypt works and want to test.
<Oxymoron> darkstate: What if someone gets my password?
<darkstate> u can even encrypt your running os
<darkstate> if someone gets ur password,well u can answer that simple question :P
<darkstate> what if someone got your house keys?
<Oxymoron> darkstate: Just wonder if there was any extra protection :D
<InvaderZim> Oxymoron: there are keyfiles
<Oxymoron> darkstate: Like double passwords :D
<darkstate> if ur using kubuntu u can encrypt ur home folder when u first install it if want some security on ur drive for the os
<Oxymoron> darkstate: Can all this be done now in running state?
<darkstate> u can have a double password called and hidden sector
<darkstate> yes to running now
<Oxymoron> darkstate: And how does it work when you should encrypt it in runtime to mount it?
<darkstate> look at the system tab
<Oxymoron> darkstate: And is it easy remove Truecrypt if you dont want it anymore?
<darkstate> when u first boot u put a password in,ten it boot the os
<InvaderZim> if you find easy to remove programs, its the same
<darkstate> yes to remove
<Oxymoron> alright, so no problems there. What kind of file system is truecrypt make it?
<InvaderZim> Oxymoron: all your questions are answered in truecrypt.org
<darkstate> yes
<darkstate>  true
<darkstate> theres a nice faq on there site
<InvaderZim> read the faq and the user guide
<Oxymoron> Well I want to hear from people using it.
<darkstate> like i say,i've been using it for over 5 yrs and its great
<darkstate> use common sense and u will be fine
<Oxymoron> Good :) Then I install it after I have converted all my NTFS to ext4
<darkstate> it uses very lttle cpu as well,less that 1%
<Oxymoron> Hehe my computer will be like fort knox soon :D
<darkstate> lol
<InvaderZim> hmmm
<darkstate> try the cascading encryption thats the highest
<Oxymoron> Only linux, will remove Windows and that kind of things.
<InvaderZim> Oxymoron: truecrypt whole disk encryption only works for windows
<Oxymoron> InvaderZim: Define whole encryption?
<darkstate> and for f@cks sake make sure u keep the iso safe after u install it as thats ur lifesaver if anything goes wrong in the future
<InvaderZim> all disk is encrypted. to boot you need to type the truecrypt password, so it decrypts it while it boots
<InvaderZim> Oxymoron: don't be alarmed, if you want to do that linux has its own methods
<Oxymoron> darkstate: iso of TrueCrypt?
<Oxymoron> InvaderZim: Own methods?
<InvaderZim> Oxymoron: if you want whole disk encryption (including the OS), truecrypt doesnt (yet) work for linux, just windows
<darkstate> when u install truecrypt and it sets up a key for u,it then makes an iso for u to burn so u can keep it for the future if the drive become s corrutped
<Oxymoron> Then I wonder, is it possible to remotely navigate Truecrypt? Like wipe out data on hdds from my cell phone for instance? :D
<darkstate> mmm no
<Oxymoron> darkstate: ISO of what?
<darkstate> its not a wiper
<darkstate> iso of the key
<Oxymoron> "TrueCrypt can be used to securely erase a partition/device too, by creating an empty encrypted partition/device-hosted volume within it)"
<Oxymoron> darkstate: Aha I see. yeah thats a good idea xD
<InvaderZim> Oxymoron: it will just write a large random file that you occupy the free space
<InvaderZim> s/you/will/
<asobi> any reason why sound is suddenly very soft in everything including amarok, kmplayer, firefox EXCEPT kaffeine?
<KenBW2> System Monitor is telling me I'm using 100% CPU, but the Processes tab says otherwise - ideas?
<gaurav> when i start kubuntu, i am not able to start network management.
<Oxymoron> InvaderZim: Alright :) And can it be isntalled without data loss if I already have data on my drives?
<gaurav> i get "network management disabled"
<InvaderZim> Oxymoron: of course
<asobi> gaurav, if using jaunty, upgrade
<InvaderZim> Oxymoron: just don't overwrite the partition
<x7_> Hi I have a 360-gigabyte partition, but can not write anything on
<gaurav> asobi, i am using 10.4
<asobi> can't help you then :/
<gaurav> didnt have this problem in 9.10
<gaurav> 10.4 seems to be a lot more quirky then 9.10 :p
 * asobi is using 9.10
<KenBW2> and 9.10 was quirky start with!
<asobi> 9.10 is great
<x7_> help plzz
<Oxymoron> InvaderZim: Alright, will try it out later. Now I am going to reboot and try to restore some data.
<asobi> x7, is it ntfs?
<x7_> XFS
<asobi> not familiar -_-
<asobi> are you sure linux supports xfs?
<x7_> why no?
<asobi> i thought linux was more ext3/4
 * asobi is a newb though so not really much help ~_~
<x7_> [sudo] password for x7:
<x7_> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<x7_> in ubuntu is work nautilus
<asobi> oh. i use kubuntu
<x7_> and my
<asobi> oh. did you mount the partition?
<x7_> But you may not know comda rights to write the partition
<asobi> comda rights?
<x7_> I can write anything on the partition
<asobi> you mean cannot
<asobi> x7: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/xfs-partition-cant-write-files-into-it-804600/
<x7_> tnx is very hard
<sheldon> when will be available kde 4.5 beta1 for lucid on ppa beta backports??!?!
<x7_> and still can't write :(
<shadeslayer> sheldon: were working on it :)
<sheldon> thanks shadeslayer ;)
<shadeslayer> sheldon: keep checking here : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<niko_> ciao
<niko_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<uberamd> is KTorrent incredibly CPU hungry for anyone else?
<uberamd> I was downloading the Fedora 13 torrents and my CPU usage was pegged at 100% and it was killing my system
<asobi> isn't bt cpu/ram intensive to begin with?
<uberamd> Transmission isn't that bad at all
<asobi> then use that?
<uberamd> I can easily pull down at 15MB/sec with transmission and have hardly any CPU use (but lots of disk IO), KT was getting 8MB/sec and dying
<uberamd> I was just curious if it was just my system or if others have noticed the same thing
<asobi> ah
 * asobi doesn't use torrents
<uberamd> ah, got it
<sheldon> uberamd, to improve ktorrent download speed use DHT
<sheldon> configure -> BitTorrent -> Use DHT to have additional knots
<Snarkster> i need to create a file printer to convert 1800 html docs into pdf.. any suggestions
<uberamd> sheldon: thanks, will do
<judgen> How do i get kopete to work with the systray?
<Snarkster> there is no option to create a file printer in add new printer function
<x7_> I have a 360-gigabyte partition XFS on Kubuntu and I do not know his command may have writable
<x7_> i am noob
<Snarkster> can you say that again
<Snarkster> cause that made no sense
<x7_> ok
<x7_> I have a partition
<x7_> 360-gigabyte and can not do anything
<x7_> Contribuiţi cu o traducere mai bună
<jj_> it could be mounted read only
<jj_> or you just have no permissions to write on it
<x7_> I do not know command
<jj_> mount
<x7_> nr 2
<x7_> can't  permissions to write
<jj_> yes, run the mount program
<jj_> and paste the output here
<jj_> just type mount in a terminal
<x7_> but what program?
<x7_> man iam very noob
<jj_> in the menu in system->Terminal
<x7_>  ia am terminal
<Snarkster> x7_ then type sudo mount -a
<Snarkster> it shoukd have auto mounted
<Snarkster> ah crap I have a headache.. ttyl
<x7_> do nothing
<x7_> in ubuntu is sudo nautilus to write xfs
<jj_> so you have ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<x7_> nu have Kubuntu
<jj_> ok
<jj_> you see the disk in dolphin?
<x7_> i see can write
<x7_> :(
<x7_> is so hard kubuntu
<jj_> so you see the disk in dolphin?
<jj_> your english is bad...
<x7_> I see the disk
<jj_> but you cannot write?
<x7_> but can't write
<x7_> yes
<jj_> and you see the files on the disk?
<x7_> cant make files on the disk
<jj_> are there already files on the disk?
<x7_> yes
<x7_> bye-bye going back to windows
<jj_> ok, c u
<uberamd> Is it possible to tag applications in the kickoff search?
<uberamd> typing in Chrom doesn't even make chromium come up
<shadeslayer> uberamd: tried chromi ?
<shadeslayer> that always brings it up krunner
<uberamd> chromi doesn't list it either
<uberamd> I have just had a horrible experience with searching for stuff, chromium doesn't list chromium, neither does web browser
<InvaderZim> uberamd: perhaps it hasnt been indexed yet?
<uberamd> InvaderZim: maybe. Lancelot found it immediately, I may switch over to using it exclusively
<InvaderZim> uberamd: here typing chr shows it
<InvaderZim> Why krunner has fewer plugins when kde is in a different language?
<markus_> uberamd: The handling of transmission is really strange. Like I click on the tray and then I hive to click on "Hide" to hide it.
<uberamd> markus_: go to preferences and under Desktop select "Show Transmission icon in the notification area"
<uberamd> But sadly (in my case anyway) you need to right click on the icon and do Show Transmission to bring it back up
<markus_> uberamd: I really like ktorrent. DOwnloading with it all the time and works great for me
<uberamd> markus_: I think its pretty good, it was just eating my CPU cycles though. Maybe because I download at 15+MB/sec easily.
<uberamd> I had 2 fedora ISO downloads going and it was causing about a 5 second delay in my system
<markus_> uberamd: Okay thats a lot faster than me. I live in colombia. But at least a am downloading at 200k/s. Thats fast enough for me :)
<uberamd> ah, that may have something to do with it. Transmission chokes in OS X for me when I am downloading really fast as well, it creates a lot of disk I/O and the program starts to stall
<Carutsu__> hello, I just set up an encrypted Kubuntu machine, however it seems I somehow misstyped either my user name or my password, so I was wondering, how can I get root access… I've heard that if you have GRUB promp you can drop into ROOT easily… but it seems I can't get GRUB to show its promp
<Carutsu__> even after I press esc
<Carutsu__> i repeat: I *have* my encryption password, is the user which seems to be wrong somehow
<gottto> Carutsu__: use the right shift key at boot to get the grub menu and select the recovery option
<Carutsu__> gottto: trying…
<Carutsu__> gottto: you're my hero!
<Carutsu__> gottto: thank you very much
<gottto> np Carutsu__ :]
<Carutsu__> that's what I tried to do with the ESC key, but was unsuccesful
<Carutsu__> \o/
<gottto> heh
<Carutsu__> isn't ndiswrapper installed with kubuntu by default?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> which is the auto updates checker app for 10.04?
<Freddy2> i mean, i can check for updates manually, but there must be a way to have some program running in background
<tdn> I am trying to use the Device Actions under System Settings > Advanced to automatically copy image files from my CF-card from my camera. I home someone has a few minutes to help me. I am not sure how do identify my device.
<tdn> I have watched udevadm monitor, while I insert the card into the card reader. One of the lines that appear is this: UDEV  [1274814950.587968] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc1 (block)
<Torch> tdn: "solid-hardware list" and "solid-hardware details" from a shell will help you
<tdn> Torch, the last one gives an error: solid-hardware: Syntax Error: Not enough arguments
<tdn> solid-hardware: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<Torch> tdn: yes.thinking is required.
<gottto> !info ndiswrapper | Carutsu__
<ubottu> Carutsu__: Package ndiswrapper does not exist in lucid
<Torch> tdn: the first shows a list, the second details about one entry in that list
<Carutsu__> gottto: I fetched it from the instaler :)
<gottto> :]
<Carutsu__> !info ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils
<ubottu> 'ndiswrapper-utils' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Carutsu__> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.54-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<tdn> Torch, I am not sure how to find my device on the list from solid-hardware list
<tdn> Torch, I did this: solid-hardware list > hwlist --- then removed the cf-card --- then solid-hardware list > hwlist2 ; diff hwlist*  --- this gave me the output: < udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_DE39_501C'      ---- So does this mean, that /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_DE39_501C is something I should use in Device Actions?
<Torch> tdn: good work so far
<tdn> If so, how? I am still not sure how the entries in Device Actions work.
<Torch> tdn: no, use it in solid-hardware details
<Torch> tdn: that will give you all properties solid knows about it
<Torch> tdn: you can use them to identify the device in system settings
<tdn> Torch, it gives: parent, vender and product. All empty strings: ''
<tdn> Oh. My bad. Forgot to reinsert the cf-card.
<Torch> tdn: heh ;-)
<tdn> http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1587.html
<tdn> ^ output from details while card is inserted.
<Torch> tdn: now use the uuid in system settings to identify it. that will, of course, only work for THIS memory card. is that what you want?
<tdn> Torch, yes.
<tdn> Torch, but I would also like to have a rule for an external harddrive that I sometimes connect. The action should be to: 1: Decrypt the device with cryptsetup luksOpen <device> then mount the device to /external.
<bodom> Hi there. I have a problem using bluetooth. I got a link_key_request error on my log
<Torch> tdn: the command can be any script. just write a script that does what you want and call it from the device actions thingy.
<tdn> Torch, ok. But I will probably need to pass on parameters to this script. Like device path, etc.
<Torch> tdn: yes. hover the mouse over the command text edit line in the dialog. the tooltip shows some placeholders you can use
<tdn> Torch, ahh! Thanks.
<Scunizi> So I tried the "upgrade" path that I've avoided since 5.10.  Upgrade botched to a non bootable system.  Having a separate /home I reinstalled to fix things.. I thought. On opening Kontact I discover that the system didn't pick up my old address book *or* syncing with gmail calendar/contacts.  I got my old address book back but syncing with google seems to have opened a can of worms with Akonadi etal.. mysql error, nepomuk not registering w/
<Scunizi>  d-bus, previous Akonadi server error log found, Current and previous Akonadi control error log found. etc..  anyone know how to fix this?
<bodom> anybody?
<tdn> Torch, will these device actions be run as root?
<Torch> tdn: no
<tdn> Torch, to decrypt a device with cryptsetup, I need to be root. How to get around this?
<tdn> Torch, my script must be run as root.
<Torch> tdn: either try it with kdesudo in your script. or, warning: insecure, add the script to commands your user can run as root without a password to /etc/sudoers
<tdn> Torch, ahh. Ok.
<Torch> Scunizi: try these troubleshooting tips: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<Scunizi> Torch: thanks for the link. I'll take a look.. my google fu has been failing lately.
<tdn> Torch, systems settings keep crashing on me.
<Torch> tdn: install debug symbols, show me a backtrace
<tdn> Torch, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238826
<Torch> tdn: is that reproducable?
<Torch> tdn: ah, it says so
<tdn> Torch, yes.
<tdn> Torch, I just made that bug report.
<Torch> tdn: good report, thank you.
<Torch> tdn: can't really help you right now about it, though.
<tdn> Torch, I would report in on launchpad, but it is a real pain to submit bugs there. :/
<Torch> tdn: no point. it's an upstream problem and has to be fixed by kde
<tdn> Torch, is that the case for all KDE problems?
<Torch> tdn: definitely
<tdn> Torch, because then I will not waste more time reporting them to launchpad.
<Torch> tdn: if you report on launchpad, someone will have to move it to kde bug tracking. in theory. in practice, they will get lost there.
<tdn> Torch, what about bugs in the nouveau driver?
<tdn> Torch, I am experiencing one right now. I have to reboot because of it :(
<Torch> tdn: look up their bug reporting address on their website.
<tdn> Keep getting these errors in the logs: 2010-05-25T21:55:28.617146+02:00 malbec.vineyard.sikkerhed.org kernel: [14926.349233] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: no space while hiding cursor
<tdn> It makes my computer dog slow.
<tdn> Even moving the mouse is slow.
<Torch> tdn: btw, i cannot reproduce the crash on 4.4.2
<Torch> tdn: so, you cannot create the action in  system settings. would you like a quick hint on how to do it on the shell?
<tdn> Torch, yes please.
<Torch> http://pastebin.com/Z6j22qWK
<Torch> tdn: this file would have been created in the system settings module
<tdn> Ok. Where to place it?
<Torch> tdn: it goes to $HOME/.kde/share/apps/solid/$ACTIONNAME.desktop
<Torch> tdn: each time you modify it, you need to update the configuration cache by running kbuildsycoca4 from a shell
<Torch> tdn: or the changes won't take effect
<tdn> Torch, ok.
<tdn> Torch, thanks.
<Torch> tdn: yw
<tdn> I will try this right after I reboot.
<tdn> Torch, in your examlpe in the paste, how do I specify that it should be my parituclar disk or cf-card?
<Oxymoron> Torch: Hi, remember me? :$ I wonder, do you know how to fix a ext4 thats somehow broken?
<tdn> Oxymoron, how is it broken?
<tdn> Oxymoron, step 1: Take a backup image. Step 2: run fsck?
<Oxymoron> tdn: Uhm, when running fsck it says its someway broken and is in use.
<tdn> Oxymoron, well... Is it in use?
<Oxymoron> Dont remember details right now, I am not on Kubuntu LiveCD at the momemt
<Oxymoron> No it wasnt in use when doing that
<tdn> Oxymoron, ok.
<oem_> hi, when i am about to start the live CD when a graphical display is about to come i get a distorted image.. only showing two colors, 2 black bars in the middle and a gray cloud on the bottom :S, even if i select compatibility mode i cannot get to see nothing, any tip?
<tdn> Oxymoron, did you take a backup image?
<Oxymoron> tdn: Why should I take a backup image?
<tdn> Oxymoron, because changing a broken fs could potentially damage your data even more.
<Oxymoron> tdn: Its only my OS anyway, nothing really important on there.
<tdn> Oxymoron, so, if you have anything of value on the fs, please take a backup before proceding.
<tdn> Oxymoron, ok. Then why bother? Why not just reinstall?
<Oxymoron> But I am kind of tried installing clean copies of everything ...
<Oxymoron> *tired
<Oxymoron> Then I cant backup anything ont it, cannot even mount it.
<tdn> Oxymoron, ok. Well... For starters, I would run fsck and see what it says. It is kinda hard to help you, if you do not have access to the fs right now.
<tdn> Oxymoron, you should not mount it to take backup. Copy an image.
<Oxymoron> tdn: It worked one time and then it said broken group descriptors and then when running it fixed indexes, inodes and so on.
<Oxymoron> tdn: After that I should run it again to see if fixed and then I couldnt.
<tdn> Oxymoron, dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/file, if your broken fs is on /dev/sda1.
<tdn> Oxymoron, how did it break?
<tdn> Oxymoron, have you checked your RAM? Please run memtest86+.
<Oxymoron> tdn: After moving other partitions I think, not that one though.
<Oxymoron> tdn: Cannot run memtest because the system isnt bootable, not Linux anyway
<tdn> Oxymoron, run memtest from a bootable cd/diskette.
<tdn> It is a very small program, meant to be used from boot.
<Scunizi> Torch.. thanks . that did the trick.. I had to manually create an address book for vcard via akonadi for Kaddressbook.. and it picked up all my previous contacts.. Although I don't like the layout and can't seem to change it.  I was also able to add google calendar sync and gmail contact sync
<Oxymoron> tdn: What does memtest does, never used it?
<tdn> Oxymoron, detects if your RAM are broken. This is frequently a cause for corrupt filesystems.
<Oxymoron> tdn: Swap partition could be broken, but not RAM.
<tdn> Oxymoron, how do you know?
<Oxymoron> tdn: Quite sure, but I will test memtest soon though when booting from livecd
<tdn> Ok.
<ZachK_> hello KDE users
<Oxymoron> tdn: If error there on cant run fsck, then I do clean install again ...
<Oxymoron> tdn: Do you know if I can install Truecrypt btw on it by default?
<tdn> Oxymoron, if you have bad RAM, you should get new RAM before installing or anything.
<Oxymoron> tdn: My RAM sticks is kind of new
<Scunizi> Torch: the new Kontact also uses "Time Tracker" which replaced something else that never worked for me.. On 9.10 I had installed Time Tracker separately because I found it useful and like the fact that it's integrated with Kontact.. however it didn't pick up my old data file that I already had going.. got a link to fix that one?
<tdn> Oxymoron, I have seen bad RAM come right out of the box from the store.
<Scunizi> Torch: I actually found the old file and got it to load but all the accumulated time for different tasks has been reset to zero :(
<Freddy2> hmm no way to put kpackagekit or any other app in background to automatically check updates? strange..
<Sonsee> hi all, have eventually installed kubuntu 10.04 from CD. Everything works fine except one - in rekonq (wich I like much) flash does not work. Why is this? just empty spaces instead of flash`es. Adver. too :))
<Sonsee> *other brow. work.
<BluesKaj> Sonsee, install flashplugin-nonfree and for other media apps such as java etc, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sonsee> ok
<new_bember> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/ - Hey guys! Don`t forget to vote for childrens that like *buntu!
<amichair> I think flashplugin-nonfree is now called flashplugin-installer
<Sonsee> now !
<Sonsee> ))
<Sonsee> I have all advertisment on
<Sonsee> but
<Sonsee> video does not play
<Sonsee> does not appear *
<Sonsee> and I saw that at first try rekonq did try to load but end up with crash, and now just no video again
<Sonsee> any suggestions?
<Sonsee> )
<Sonsee> *did restricted formats and nonefree plugin
<Freddy2> using another browser
<Sonsee> if I did not yet say, only youtube works! but it was before I came here
<Sonsee> Freddy2, thanks :)))
<Sonsee> Freddy2, obvious
<Freddy2> firefox works fine here xD
<Sonsee> yea
<Sonsee> I know that, konqueror works fine also
<Sonsee> but I want that light rekonq
<Freddy2> both kde and firefox do eat a loooot of ram but.. nevermind
<Sonsee> Freddy2, it`s not because of the performance, but I just do like light browsers like chrome. So rekonq is a "kde-integrated-chrome" I`d use rather it, than chrome.
<Sonsee> Freddy2, I have quad core and 4 gigs of ram so it`s not a problem :)
<Freddy2> i can't live without certain firefox extensions :)
<Hamra> exactly
<Hamra> i just cant imagine life without FF and its lovely extensions
<Hamra> be it heavy, be it a memory hog, be it whatever, the browser is just feature full, and i am kinda picky at how complicated websites are rendered
<Hamra> i like FF's way a lot better than chrome's
<Freddy2> there was internet before tab sidebar and adblock? nope, that was.. something different XD
<Sonsee> Hamra, I don`t like how its desinged
<Sonsee> firefox
<Hamra> you mean the UI?
<Sonsee> I mean upper panels
<Sonsee> and I don`t use any extentions
<Sonsee> so..
<Freddy2> so.. you're basically losing the main firefox strength, indeed
<Hamra> as much as chrome gives me a much bigger space for display, i still DO prefer th old-style toolbars/buttons covering all the top area of a browser... guess it's a "taste" thing
<Carutsu__> can anyone help to install the Linksys wireless wmp300n card… I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3284373
<Carutsu__> but didn't help, any thoughts?\
<Sonsee> I guess I need to wait for 10.10 where rekonq is default.. flash is very important. No idea where to look for solution?
<ZachK_> Sonsee: what is your problem?
<Sonsee> ZachK_, well, in rekonq I flash does not work except youtube. Youtube works fine.
<Sonsee> other browsers work
<Sonsee> I installed all flash from adobe and restricted codecs
<Sonsee> ..
<Hamra> why does rekonq remind me so much of arora.....
<Carutsu__> I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that I'm using x86_64
<drunkncrew> I have a fresh install of Kubuntu Lucid and have a WUSB54GC linksys wireless usb adapter plugged into my comp. My computer recognizes the usb drive and says it's installed correctly when i type "lusb" and read the outpu and "iwconfig" as well. However I cannot see any available wireless networks, does anyone know what I need to do to see available wireless networks?
<drunkncrew> ps. I know my network is working fine, eg router, because I'm using it right now on my netbook with Ubuntu Lucid installed
<e_t_> type ifconfig and tell me if you see a wlan entry
<drunkncrew> ok, one sec
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, use iwlist device to list all the networks
<drunkncrew> e_t_ : I can't just copy and paste since i'm on a different comp, but it says  " wlan0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:9c:7a:13:b0  UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1"
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, iwlist wlan0
<drunkncrew> ok
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: when I type in just iwlist I get a bunch of lines but when I type out "iwlist wlan0" it returns "iwlist: unknown command 'wlan0'"
<e_t_> OK. That means that it identifies it as a wireless interface. If it's not seeing any wireless networks, it might be an antenna problem, or a sensitivity problem.
<Sonsee> ou yea
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Sonsee> try this
<drunkncrew> ok
<drunkncrew> ok, it returned "no scan results"
<drunkncrew> Sonsee, does that mean that it just can't read any wireless signals for some reason?
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, I think it means that the device just does not work
<e_t_> drunkncrew: do you know if this device works in Windows?
<drunkncrew> Sonsee, well something wierd, was when I first installed Kubuntu a few hours ago I was able to see my home network along with the networks coming from the other apartments
<new_bember> ifconfig wlan0 up
<drunkncrew> e_t_: yes this device works in windows
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, what you did then so it does not work now?
<drunkncrew> e_t_: i am currently dual booting and it works without a hitch in windows and momentarily worked in kubuntu
<e_t_> What's your kernel version?
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: that's the wierd thing, all I did was install the recommended security updates and restarted
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, try reboot and use your network manager. It must work if the system recognize it.
<drunkncrew> how do I check my kernel version?
<Sonsee> uname -a
<Sonsee> so
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: I have the option to "enable/disable" wireless and have tried that. I'm new to KDE though, have been a longtime gnome usre
<drunkncrew> e_t_ : I am using kernel 2.6.32-22-generic-pae
<Oxymoron> tdn: Memory test fails ..
<Oxymoron> tdn: Some errors
<e_t_> drunkncrew: this might be of interest to you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464255
<drunkncrew> e_t_: thanks for the link
<drunkncrew> i'll look through it
<drunkncrew> e_t_ and Sonsee : Thanks for all your help
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, does it work?
<Sonsee> )
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: no, not the in sense that I can see my available wireless networks. However, I know the comp recognizes it and it's working properly I just have to finger out the next step
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: Do you think that even though it is being recognized that it still needs a driver installed?
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, howfar is your router?
<drunkncrew> it's about 15ft away
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: I'm going to try and blacklist this thing in modprobe real quick that e_t_ linked me to and restart and see if that works, one sec
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: what's the KDE equivalent to gedit? eg " sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<e_t_> kate
<drunkncrew> e_t_  thanks
<e_t_> you could also use nano, which is a command-line editor
<new_bember> kate
<drunkncrew> e_t_ i've got kate open now, thanks
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, use mc :)
<BluesKaj> drunkncrew, kate
<e_t_> I think drunkncrew has been buried in text editors.
<drunkncrew> lol, thanks everyone
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, I don`t really understand the problem. I have not had any problems with my usb-wifi adapter on any ubuntu/kubuntu systems I did try, so I can`t really help you.
<BluesKaj> e_t_, well the kde default is kate
<drunkncrew> i'm extremely happy i decided to jump on this chan, everyone has been great. I'm highly appreciative
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: Even though we didn't fix the problem, I still greatly appreciate the attempt
<drunkncrew> HOTDOG
<drunkncrew> e_t_: that link you gave me for that ubuntu forum post WORKED
<e_t_> Glad to hear it.
<drunkncrew> I am now connected to my wireless network
<drunkncrew> WOOT
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, what was it?
<Sonsee> drunkncrew, I see. Ok.
<drunkncrew> Sonsee: I just typed this into konsole "sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" and added this line to the text file " blacklist rt2800usb"
<drunkncrew> then restarted my comp and I'm now connected to my wireless network
<drunkncrew> again, thank you to everyone for being so helpful
<drunkncrew> and a special thank you to e_t_ and Sonsee
<drunkncrew> here's another quick question. You know how Ubuntu has the Ubuntu Software Center? Does Kubuntu have an equivalent?
<BluesKaj> drunkncrew, kmenu software sources
<drunkncrew> BluesKaj: thanks
<Hamra> what exactly is the software center different from synaptic by?
<BluesKaj> drunkncrew, actually synaptic gives the access , to those sources
<BluesKaj> anyway ...BBl, dinnertime
<claydoh> Hamra: basically an additional, simplified interface, more focus on applications
<Hamra> i see....
<InvaderZim> Why krunner has fewer plugins when kde is in a different language?
<cyber_> ¿?
<KenBW2> System Monitor is telling me I'm using 100% CPU, but the processes tab says otherwise - ideas?
<Darkan> ¿?
<KenBW2> i mean that the System Load tab is showing 100% CPU, but switching to Processes, I see at the top ~5 processes using at most 8% and at least 1% CPU - i i refuse to accept the remaining processes make up the remaining ~90%
<Hamra> disk IO
<Hamra> for some reason, system monitor shows heavy disk IO as high processor usage in the graphs
<KenBW2> yea my HDD is doing a lot of clicking
<KenBW2> so how would I go about figuring out what's accessing the disk?
<Hamra> you can check it using iotop in command line, if package is installed, and verify
<Hamra> just run "iotop" in konsole, if it's not installed, it'll tell you what to do
<KenBW2> yea im apt-getting it now
<KenBW2> sendmail: MTA: running queue: /var/spool/mqueue is reading at 350 - 450 KBps
<KenBW2> what the hell is it?
<Hamra> sendmail?? you dont have a mail server on your computer, do you?
<KenBW2> ah yea, i installed it the other day
<Hamra> lol, there you go :P
<KenBW2> sudo apt-get remove sendmail, kill the sendmail process
<KenBW2> and my HDD has suddenly stopped clicking
<Hamra> but still, back to first point, system monitor's reporting is not very accurate
<Hamra> i dont know why it mixes IO with CPU :S
<KenBW2> that's not very helpful
<KenBW2> why would sendmail need so much IO anyway? i'd restarted twice
<Hamra> not really sure, i'm no expert with mail servers
<KenBW2> ho hum, thanks for leading me to the culprit anyway
<mooperd> Hello, I want to replace my current wireless driver for madwifi. How do I disable the existing driver?
<mooperd> hi. How do I unload a module for a wireless network adapter?
<mooperd>  modprobe -r ath
<mooperd> FATAL: Module ath is in use.
#kubuntu 2010-05-26
<Hamra> no idea really, but maybe an ifdown on the wireless device first, helps?
<ubuntu91human2> hi
<Hamra> !hi | ubuntu91human2
<ubottu> ubuntu91human2: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu91human2> hi
<ubuntu91human2> hello, what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu??
<ubuntu91human2> and....... how do I install Tor on ubuntu?
<guillom> ubuntu uses Gnome, kubuntu uses KDE
<Hamra> Ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop environment, which is simple, and easy to use. Kubuntu uses the K desktop environment (KDE), powerful, feature full, and well... being a kubuntu user... pwns GNOME :P
<ubuntu91human2> :P
<ubuntu91human2> I see...........
<ubuntu91human2> I need to install Tor on ubuntu, any idea how?
<guillom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<guillom> google is your friend :)
<ubuntu91human2> thanks
<ubuntu91human2> but it didn't say 10.04
<keebod> Hello Guys
<KenBW2> can anyone explain this when i try to set up a CVS server: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=33110
<keebod> I wanted to Format my Ipod in ubuntu, but whenever i tried it, its giving me an error. "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc" :(
<keebod> "sdc" is a drive, i know. but, how will i create sdc1 or sdc2 or anything unless it lets me? :-s
<KenBW2> keebod: you ever used gparted?
<keebod> KenBW2 even gparted could not do it. in fact its worse in gparted. it did not even detect /dev/sdc :(
<KenBW2> hmm, thats strange
<KenBW2> im not familiar with iPods, but they sort of hide their filesystems don't they?
<keebod> KenBW2: well, its hfs+.. as its a product from apple? so i installed hfstools, hfsprogs so that the file system is detected
<sidney> i got one of those security popup windows you normally get in MS Windows am I going to have problems here?
<markus_> sidney: In your browser? Or where?
<sidney> In Firefox
<sidney> markus_: in firefox
<markus_> sidney: What does it say?
<markus_> sidney: Like they did not buy a certificate? Add an exception. Has nothing to do with the OS
<KenBW2> keebod: try http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fusemoslinux.blogspot.com%2F2010%2F05%2Flucid-no-automonta-tus-pendrives-aqui.html
<sidney> markus_: i took screen shots but is says i have security threats
<markus_> sidney: This security companies are a mafia! Make everybody pay for their damn certificates. Foget it when you trust the site
<keebod> KenBW2: well it asked me to edit the modules directry in /etc.. surprisingly i dont have such a folder!
<sidney> well maybe i'll just delete these backgroungs i downloaded
<keebod> KenBW2:  error message was "no protocol specified"
<markus_> keebod: I have than message with akonadi
<keebod> markus_: i'm sorry. i did not understand what you meant :(
<markus_> keebod: Sorry, did not read the rest of your messages. I get protocol errors with akonadi ;)
<keebod> markus_: well, my problem as of now is that i formatted the ipod with diskutility(gui) and then tried partitioning it, which did not work. so as of now its an electronic device capable of storing things but no file system on it :( without a file system how to mount it? :-S
<markus_> keebod: I will never ever buy any apple product. Closed source is not my thing . With my smartphone I have 35 Gigs thats enough for all my music :) So can't be of any help here.
<keebod> markus_: i did not buy it. i will never buy it :P my friend gifted it to me for my birthday :)
<markus_> keebod: Okay, so time to play with it and break it ;)
<keebod> markus_: i already broke it, i guess :( god! you have any thoughts on how to create a file system on an empty usb hard disk? coz, right now thats what my ipod is :P
<markus_> keebod: wasn't that something like "mkfs /dev/sda1". But before you have to use fdisk I guess
<keebod> oh yeah! mkfs :D how did i forget that command when my RHCE exam is scheduled next month? :O
<keebod> @markus_: oh yeah! mkfs :D how did i forget that command when my RHCE exam is scheduled next month? :O
<markus_> keebod: What does that exam include? Only server side?
<keebod> markus_: well, not really. it has three modules. 1) red hat linux essentials.. 2) red hat network essentialsd and security administration.. 3) linux system administration
<markus_> keebod: Huh. Seems pretty red hat focused to me. Aren't there certificates that are more general?
<keebod> markus_: obviously. RHCE means Red Hat Certified Engineer. its required for me to apply for jobs in Europe :P
<markus_> keebod: Strange. Red Hat is US based. Most companies I know use Debian or Ubuntu. I am european even when I am not living there anymore ;)
<keebod> markus_: but could you suggest me any other linux based certification? i've never heard of any other :( at least not in india. thats where i'm from.
<Tacobob> looking for a little help getting a wireless card going on a freshly installed Kubuntu 10.4 box, this machine does not have a wired connection and can not at this point, I have downloaded ndiswrapper 1.56 , the drivers for my dated linksys wmp11v4 card, and even gcc 4.5, have these stored on a flash drive now. But at this point I am lost, and none of the docs I have found on the net seem to work without errors. Starting with the compiler, I
<markus_> Tacobob: I got ndiswrapper working once. But I found it too difficult. I prefer to buy a usb stick now that just works. They are cheap nowadays ;)
<e_t_> keebod: There's the Linux Professional Institute (www.lpi.org) and Canonical offers Ubuntu certifications. I think Novell has certs too.
<keebod> markus_: oh. its a news to me. i will look into it. but i'm sure where i'm right now, those are not available. Novell certification for N+ is available though
<markus_> keebod: Bangalore?
<keebod> markus_: Hyderabad :P but glad to know that you know about Bangalore :D you told me you are a european. well, which country?
<markus_> keebod: germany. Have been to india once ;)
<keebod> markus_: omg!! Germany is what i'm trying for :P
<markus_> keebod: Speak german already? Guess thats the main obstacle?
<keebod> not just speaking. i should prove it with a certificate that i learnt it! that too only Goethe Institute certificate is accepted!
<keebod> markus_: not just speaking. i should prove it with a certificate that i learnt it! that too only Goethe Institute certificate is accepted!
<keebod> markus_: if i can speak German, will it be helping me to learh dutch(netherlands one)?
<markus_> keebod: There is a göthe institute in all countries. Here in colombia its more or less close to where I live. But colombians are great artists but do not really liek to program. Thats what I am here for ;)
<keebod> markus_: in india i have never heard of an institute that charges even 1/4th of what Goethe charges :(
<markus_> keebod: English will help you in germany. But german is obligatory. I am still improving my spanish. Quite difficult though :(
<keebod> markus_: Spanish is cool :P
<markus_> keebod: I think one of the languages of the future. Besides Arabic, Hindu and Mandarin.
<keebod> markus_: All the three languages you mentioned are pretty ancient i guess :P
<markus_> keebod: I mean german is dying out as is english So better learn a language where the population is growing. Wow, we are stuff that is strongly kubuntu related ;)
<keebod> markus_: ubuntu means 'towards humanity' other than 'beer'.. right? humanity requires language ;)
<markus_> keebod: beer, languages and ubuntu. Sounds reasonable ;) If we add sex and rock it could be sufficient for me ;)
<keebod> markus_: that might get us banned or kicked out :|
<karuru> sex ubuntu and rock'n'roll
<keebod> markus_: by the way, i recovered my iPod :D
<markus_> keebod: really? by just formatting it?
<keebod> now i need something or some kinda library files or tools to mount the HFS+ file system :-S
<keebod> markus_: lol. yea. the terminal way. it asked me whether it should proceed even though i did not specify a partition, but the whole disk!. i typed 'Y'.. now iots done :D
<markus_> I you why I like this channel so much more than the official ubuntu channel. Always when I write something there that is not directly related to the OS I get "Please switch to ubuntu off-topic" ;)
<keebod> markus_: hahaha. yea. the bot in ubuntu channel is a bit rude :P
<keebod> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<keebod> !bot off-topic
<Scunizi> I can't get knetworkmanager to boot with a static ip. I can manually switch it after boot since it remembers how I configured it. How do I get it to stick through a reboot?
<karuru> simply dont use knetworkmananger
<karuru> its buggy as hell
<Scunizi> karuru: you suggesting wicd?
<karuru> i just configure it with /etc/network/interfaces
<karuru> why do you need the frontend?
<Scunizi> karuru: yea.. I've done that in the past but don't know how to do it for vpn.. looks like network manager will do vpn and wicd don't
<karuru> openvpn?
<Scunizi> never tried it..
<karuru> i mean, do you connect with a openvpn network?
<Scunizi> not really sure.. I connect with an IP-PBX that is probably some bsd variant..
<Scunizi> in the past I've done it through windows but forgot what protocol I set it up as.
<Scunizi> by the looks of it.. knetworkmanager uses openvpn..
<karuru> http://www.jroller.com/dancruz/entry/start_stop_openvpn_with_ifupdown
<cannonfodder> you guys know any good website where i can download ebooks...specifically introduction to x86 assembly
<snoopy> hi need help to install a belkin N wireless adaptor
<snoopy> i follow some instructions on the web on a thread on a ubuntu forum
<snoopy> but i dont know i do it right
<snoopy> please help
<olskolirc> mythtv sent me here b/c I have kubuntu - who wants to walk me through my first mythtv setup on Lucid
<aeonoris> I installed some packages that appear to have broken something, and now I can't even get to the login screen or the tty thing.  Is there a way to uninstall those packages with a LiveCD?
<snoopy> need help on a belkin N usb wireless adaptor
<olskolirc> what do you get when you boot up aeonoris
<aeonoris> When I boot up I just get a black screen
<aeonoris> If I turn off the computer via the power button, the screen goes purple and says some "I'm shutting down" stuff.
<zapperdj> hi, some screen edges don't work properly when i assign actions to them
<zapperdj> top corners for example
<zapperdj> i have to "push" the cursor out of screen to activate the effects asigned
<zapperdj> is there a way to solvve this?
<vonRanke> Non-KDE programs won't play any sounds. For example, Amarok will play music, but VLC won't. Most of the troubleshooting guides I can find seem to be directed at the idea that there is no sound at all, which isn't my problem. Has anyone heard of this happening before? I'm probably going to try just a fresh reinstall, and hope that does it.
<sidney> how do i open the network interface file in a text editor
<Sir_Brizz> LOL
<ridin> i do not how to explain, but how do you "activate the performance mode" in kde?
<ridin> like how in gnome you can choose between on demand, powersave and performance?
<jarak> hello
<aeonoris> Hey..?
<Carutsu__> wow I just updated my kernel and I get the following error while trying to start X:
<Carutsu__> (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your (EE) NVIDIA: system`s kernel log for additional error messages. (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error,0) (EE) No drivers available.
<aeonoris> Yeah, drivers are dependant on kernal
<aeonoris> Hmm
<aeonoris> kernel*
<Carutsu__> well I just fell back to the older kernel until it's fixed
<Carutsu__> kind of a shame though
<Carutsu__> hehe
<aeonoris> That's probably wise.  You could probably compile the driver to fit the new kernel, but uh, that's a lot of work
<aeonoris> What does the new kernel offer?
<aeonoris> I dunno much about kernels
<e_t_> Carutsu__: you need both the kernel and the kernel headers. The nvidia installer is actually compiling a kernel module, so it needs the header files.
<Carutsu__> e_t_: hm, wouldn't the headers be installed when I installed the nvidia driver?
<Carutsu__> I mean, I got it working in the older kernel
<e_t_> Carutsu__: you would think so, but I've had situations where apt didn't grab the new headers. I don't know why. Just install linux-headers-generic and you should be OK.
<e_t_> ridin: the power and performance settings are in System Settings, on the Advanced tab, under Power Management.
<Carutsu__> e_t_: I'll give it a try, should I reinstall the nvidia drivers afterwards?
<Carutsu__> or how do I trigger the recompilation?
<e_t_> The easiest way is to reinstall nvidia. That *should* trigger the compilation.
<Carutsu__> e_t_: thank you very much for your help :)
<ridin> thanks e_t_
<e_t_> sidney: Network interfaces are stored in /etc/network/interfaces. That is a file, so to open it, type on the command-line "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces".
<ridin> e_t_, how do you stop having kde from loading the programs from the last session
<sidney> e_t_:  thanks
<e_t_> ridin: That is also in System Settings, under Session Manager. You probably want to select the option "Start with an empty session".
<olskolirc> ummm...how do I restore my old graphic setting before i installed mythtv i lost half of my resolutions and ability to make transparent konsole
 * avauntage 
 * vonRanke is away: Gone away for now
 * vonRanke is back.
<ridin> how can i play music in amarok on shuffle
<Luija1006> Hello I got problems with runescape: No sound in the game, and I rebooted but still no sound. I am using IcedTea Plugin, solutions?
<Hamra> ridin:  in the playlist panel to the right, look at its bottom
<Hamra> there should be repeat/shuffle buttons
<ridin> ok, thanks hamra
<wizkoder> olskolirc: Did you restart your xserver? guess the program changed to tv size
<dukem> #hack
 * Hamra wonders if dukem is hacking his PC right now...
<dukem> nah
<mase_wk> plan9 hey
<dukem> got a question if anyone could answer..I'm new to Quassel
<mase_wk> i think i'll pass
<dukem> alrighty
<dukem> though its not a hard one
<Hamra> i'm somehwta new to Quassel as well... but ask anyway
<dukem> how do I change the background colors
<dukem> I went to the settings but couldn't figure it out
<Hamra> settings--> configure quassel
<Hamra> --> chat view
<dukem> which one is for the background though..
<Hamra> the one called "background", bottom right
<dukem> its doesn't change the color...hum
<Hamra> it did here....
<Hamra> not "highlight background", but "background"
<Hamra> and not part of the "use sender colouring", in the section above it
<dukem> yeah I see the background color..and its off to the right..but it wont change the color
<dukem> and i see on pictures from google where there should be an interface tab but thats not there either
<Hamra> what version of quassel are you on?
<Hamra> help --> about quassel
<dukem> 4.1
<dukem> i just used the terminal and typed apt-get install quassel
<Hamra> v0.4.1?
<dukem> yeah
<Hamra> i see.... i'm on 0.6.1 here, maybe that's why the difference
<Hamra> are you on jaunty?
<dukem> humm..i wonder why it didn't install that version
<dukem> yeah
<Hamra> i'm on Lucid here
<dukem> ohh
<dukem> how do you open up quassel
<JohnL> Hello everyone.  I'm having some issues with installing Kubuntu 10.04, and was wondering if anyone could help me with it.
<dukem> whats the problem..and how do open up quassal..i had to run it as root through my terminal
<Hamra> K-Menu --> internet--> quassel?
<sokeman> im on lucid nbr
<JohnL> <= continued in chat with dukem
<dukem> its not in my internet tab
<dukem> so i had to run sudo quassel which i dont want to do
<Hamra> and JohnL, what seems to be the problem while installing?
<Hamra> then, just run quassel in konsole
<dukem> if i just type quassel it says command not found
<Hamra> you can use the menu editor, and put a shortcut for quassel yourself inside the kmenu
<JohnL> I'm trying to install the OS in on a partition that I've created on my hard drive, but when I run the installer and it gets to the point to select where to install it, nothing shows up.
<JohnL> I've been poking around with this over the last couple days, and can't seem to find anything that's really helping, even after finding similar issues on some forums that I've found.
<JohnL> I just got back from a run, so if you need me to clarify anything, feel free to ask.
<dukem> ohh im not sure how to help you there john
<JohnL> Sure thing, thanks for the offer to help though
<sokeman> im new weres a good place to chat?
<dukem> im having problems myself..cant open quassal without running as root
<dukem> :(
<dukem> im new as well
<sokeman> :)
<Hamra> dukem: run in konsole: sudo which quassel
<Hamra> and tell me the output
<Hamra> JohnL: it doesnt get to the point of asking if you want manual or auto partitioning?
<dukem> /user/bin/quassel
<Hamra> you sure it's user not usr?
<dukem> yeah usr my bad
<Hamra> ok
<JohnL> I have one hard drive, that's being divided into four partitions, with Windows 7 installed on /dev/sda2, some back up files on sda3, and freshly partitioned (using parted magic) for linux.
<Hamra> it should run normally without root :S
<dukem> yeah i just cant seem to open it cause it doesnt appear anywhere :/
<Hamra> dukem:  if you type in konsole : quassel
<Hamra> without root or anything, what happens?
<sokeman> were can i find other channels?
<dukem> it list a lot of stuff
<JohnL> >Hamra: The installer goes from choosing the language, the timezone, the keyboard, then straight into the disk setup stage (which doesn't populate the list)
<Hamra> ahh... i see
<JohnL> Ick.  I'm trying to run it again, it's stick at 47%.....
<gottto> sokeman: there's a website called   search irc   - don't have a link or type   /list   and check the freenode tab
<sokeman> thanks :)
<dukem> im not sure what else to do
<JohnL> Any ideas on what I can do?
<gottto> JohnL: did you do the md5 check on the disk?
<JohnL> I did not.
<JohnL> I can find my original file to perform the check, but it doesn't seem to be an issue, with it running everything else fine (I'm currently running off the live CD)
<JohnL> Still stuck at 47%, even after restarting.
<JohnL> I'm reading something about a text-based installer; I'll try downloading that to see if it makes a difference.
<gottto> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<vbgunz> without rebooting, how do I see my printer? I just installed the drivers for it. now, how do I see it?
<JohnL> I did see that option.  Thanks for your help, and hopefully it will lead to a solution.
<vbgunz> its just quicker to reboot :)
<mase_wk> people  dpm
<mase_wk> what i meant to say, before fat fingering the return key, was that people don't seem to have much patience in this channel
<Sir_Brizz> lol
<aill> anyone know a cheap domain registrar for transfering .INFO domains to?
<Naveen> hi
<snoopy> hi need help
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dukem> yes i did...appears i do have an older version..4.1..so i guess ill get the new one..but how come when i installed it, it didnt do the newest version?
<dukem> and how do i install the newest version
<dukem> i downloaded the file..seems i have to build it or something?..im new to this
<dukem> can anyone help with that?
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: what is the app?
<dukem> quassel
<well_laid_lawn> !info quassel | dulem
<ubottu> dulem: quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 757 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<well_laid_lawn> oops dukem ^^
<dukem> what does this mean
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: it means you don't have to build it -   sudo apt-get install quassel   in konsole will , well , install it
<dukem> thats what i originally did..and it gave me this version
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: which version of kubuntu are you on pls?
<well_laid_lawn> 10.04?
<dukem> um i have ubuntu 9.04
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: why do you think it isn't right for that os version?
<well_laid_lawn> 'cause Version 0.6.1 is more recent then the os you are using
<dukem> oh..i dont mind this version of quassel but seems i can change the background colors..only background of text and i hate this white background
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: quassel might have a howto on their home page
<well_laid_lawn> or try   man quassel
<dukem> but another thing..i cant open quassel cause i cant find it to open it..its not in my inteernet tab..so i have to run sudo quassel in terminal and i dont want to run it as root..any other way to open?
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: in konsole do   which quassel    pls
<Hamra> i already walked him through all this
<dukem> /usr/bin/quassel
<Hamra> it's normal in /usr/bin/quassel
<well_laid_lawn> k - and where did we get to?
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Hamra> version 0.4 has a bug in which it cant change back ground colour, but 0.6 is fixed
<Hamra> i have no idea why he cant just run quassel in konsole
<dukem> yes..i just dont understand how to get the newer version..but i guess i cant cause my version of ubuntu is older?
<well_laid_lawn> and it isn't in the menu an can't run as normal user - right?
<dukem> no it cant
<Hamra> he reports a lot of text coming, which is normal for any KDE application
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<Hamra> dukem, can you paste the loads of text coming in konsole to some pastebin when you run quassel without sudo in konsole?
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: using   alt+f2   and typing   quassel   does it start?
<well_laid_lawn> do Hamra first
<dukem> i dont understand what hamra means
<well_laid_lawn> that doesn't sound right - do hamra's suggestion first :]
<Hamra> dukem: do the following in konsole:
<Hamra> quassel >>/tmp/quassel.log
<well_laid_lawn> Hamra is the other bloke talking to you dukem
<Hamra> after that, open the file /tmp/quassel.log , go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste them there
<dukem> yes i kno hamra is the other person im talkin to lol..and ok hamra one sec
<dukem> was anything suppose to happen after i typed that?
<dukem> wait nvm
<tim> #scripting
<tim> joing #scripting
<tim> join #scripting
<well_laid_lawn> !spam
<dukem> ok hamra now what
<Hamra> did you paste them? can you send me the link of the paste?
<dukem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dukem> did it show?
<dukem> opps im sorry..here you go.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/439751/
<Hamra> ok, you have permission problems
<Hamra> because of running root stuff
<Hamra> next time you want to run a graphical application, instead of sudo, use kdesudo
<Hamra> you need to run the following in konsole:
<Hamra> sudo chown dukem:dukem ~/.kde -R
<Hamra> copy/paste it to avoid mistakes
<Hamra> this will change the ownership of the files from root to you, as they should be
<dukem> ok i did
<Hamra> try running quassel from konsole now
<Hamra> without root
<dukem> alright one sec
<dukem> ahh..still didnt work
<Hamra> still same "permission denied" errors?
<dukem> sudo chown dukem:dukem ~/.kde -R right?
<dukem> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> should there be a .quassel of some sort?
<well_laid_lawn> sudo chown dukem:dukem ~ -R   maybe
<dukem> cannot access `/home/dukem/.gvfs': Permission denied
<well_laid_lawn> that's fine afaik
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<well_laid_lawn> any samba mounts in there dukem ?
<dukem> huh?
<well_laid_lawn> obviously not then :]
<dukem> lol
<dukem> what are those
<well_laid_lawn> !samba | dukem
<ubottu> dukem: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<well_laid_lawn> so dukem if the rest of the chown worked ok try quassel again like Hamra has been suggesting
<dukem> i dont know if this makes a dif with my problems..but im dual booting with vista..and its actually just using...umm iforgot what it was called..but it just boots it from that program
<SandGorgon> at the risk of being flamed - I just want to mention Xchat is a good option too (pure GTK, no gnome). It's one of the three GTK apps that I think are very well done - other two are chromium and xarchiver
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: using wubi ?
<dukem> yeah wubi
<well_laid_lawn> wubi shouldn't be a prob to quassel
<well_laid_lawn> SandGorgon: +1 on xchat :]
<dukem> yeah i tried xchat..but seems my package manager cant even find it like the websites were suggesting
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: it has been in ubuntus forever...
<SandGorgon> dukem, that is _very_ strange. could you run apt-get update and see if there are any errors.
<SandGorgon> dukem, which country are you connecting from ?
<well_laid_lawn> xchat is in the universe repo - enabled those dukem
<dukem> yeah thats what i read..but still..cant find xchat..and tried sudo apt-get install xchat..not found..and im in u.s
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dukem> where is universe repo
<dukem> im not sure how to enable the types of repositories
<dukem> in my software sources..i see jaunty jackalope thats it
<dukem> and i read that in my version of ubuntu..9.04..that the main, universe, restricted and multiverse repositories are enabled by defualt
<SandGorgon> dukem, could you use paste.ubuntu.com and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<dukem> how?
<dukem> what command
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: /etc/apt/sources.list is a file - you paste things before so we could see them
<well_laid_lawn> pasted*
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SandGorgon> I mean open /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite file editor and copy the content to paste.ubuntu.com (that would make a unique link for you) - just give us the link
<dukem> im still not sure what you want lol..sorry
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: you did   dukem> opps im sorry..here you go.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/439751/   before - do that with the file in /etc/apt called sources.list
<dukem> yea but what command or whatever do i enter for the info your looking for.../etc/apt what?
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: /etc/apt is a path - you open dolphin the file manager to browse to it - sources.list is a text file
<dukem> ok i went to that directory..how do i get into sources.list again?..i hit ls and i see it but i dont kno how to get in it
<well_laid_lawn> in konsole?
<well_laid_lawn> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<well_laid_lawn> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: kdebase): file manager for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 638 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: do you have a desktop background? - is kde running?
<dukem> yes i have a background..and i assume it is yes
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<dukem> i remember how to go around in directories...cd /bin or w.e but how do you view rhe file in there
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: use the command   cat   - so    cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<well_laid_lawn> but seriously the file manager is sooo much easier
<dukem> ok do you still want to see that?
<well_laid_lawn> yep pls :]
<dukem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439772/
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: just for my curiosities sake is there a reason you didn't use the file manager to do that?
<dukem> umm..idk how to do that really either lol
<dukem> im not the best with computers
<well_laid_lawn> you only have   main and restricted  in that file for repos dukem
<dukem> so what does that mean
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: is there a little house down near the bottom left?
<well_laid_lawn> on your desktop?
<dukem> no
<well_laid_lawn> it means that you need to add the universe and multiverse repos to the package manager
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<well_laid_lawn> didn't kicker have an icon for the home folder next to the menu launcher?
<well_laid_lawn> in 9.04?
<dukem> whats a kicker
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: that's the panel across the bottom with the clock on the right
<dukem> ohh..the panel is at the top..and i dont see a home folder icon
<well_laid_lawn> k
<dukem> it is under places
<dukem> im trying to figure out this whole adding repos
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: if you click that you have opened the file manager]
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: do you have that file opened at the paste you gave us?
<well_laid_lawn> in your browser?
<dukem> no not anymore
<well_laid_lawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439772/ - it has line numbers to help explain
<well_laid_lawn> you need to add   universe multiverse   at the end of lines   10 11   then save the file
<well_laid_lawn> edit it with   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: then do   sudo apt-get update
<well_laid_lawn> you need to add   universe multiverse   at the end of lines   10 11   after   restricted   then save the file
<well_laid_lawn> I should have said
<dukem> i have no idea how to save those lines
<well_laid_lawn> opened the file with sudo nano dukem ?
<dukem> what fill
<dukem> sources.list??
<well_laid_lawn> yep - I suggested   edit it with   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<well_laid_lawn> edit = open the file and add stuff to it :]
<dukem> alright i did..now the curser is blinking on it..and i see all the files..so just go to lines 10 and 11 and save them?
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: no
<dukem> lol
<well_laid_lawn> you add   universe multivers   after   restricted   on those lines
<well_laid_lawn> you add   universe multiverse   after   restricted   on those lines
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: ^^
<dukem> ohhh
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<dukem> humm
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: use the down arrow and right arrow
<dukem> then just type universe multiverse
<well_laid_lawn> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates main restricted universe multiverse      is how line ten should end up
<well_laid_lawn> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties       is how line 11 should end up
<dukem> k i put it in..is there a way to save or what?
<well_laid_lawn> then   ctrl+o   keys to save then   ctrl+x   keys to close the file
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: then do   sudo apt-get update
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: you have to hold down the ctrl key while you hit the o key
<dukem> ctrl o is just bringing up file name to write: sources.list
<dukem> likje its high lighing it
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: hit enter then
<well_laid_lawn> the   ctrl+x
<well_laid_lawn> then*
<dukem> oh ok
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<dukem> man how do you know all this lol
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: years of getting it wrong and learning how to undo the errors :]
<dukem> ha..well you've taught me something..i thank you
<well_laid_lawn> my pleasure :]
<dukem> so what does this mean now?
<dukem> having that
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: then do   sudo apt-get update
<dukem> yeah i did
<well_laid_lawn> and install xchat for the ability to change the background in your chat client
<dukem> Couldn't find package xchat :(
<well_laid_lawn> the update gave no errors?
<dukem> no everything went find..a pop up to upgrade can up
<dukem> ima do that and see what happens
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> it will upgrade the os to karmic
<well_laid_lawn> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<dukem> eww..i havent done this in a while..looking at 2 and half hours lol
<well_laid_lawn> hehe
<dukem> u think thats why it couldnt find xchat?
<dukem> and what kind of computer set up and everything do you have..and what do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know - it should be there - jaunty has a couple of months support left
<well_laid_lawn> I have a 3ghz pent4 with a minmal ubuntu using fluxbox as the window manager and I make architectural steel work as a livung
<well_laid_lawn> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-6 (lucid), package size 1297 kB, installed size 4144 kB
<dukem> humm..interesting..yeah..im trying to learn more about computers and stuff..im going to go to college for it..its very interesting
<well_laid_lawn> lots of places to learn about it for free on the net
<dukem> yeah..but getting a job without knowing someone to get me in would be hard dont u think?
<well_laid_lawn> with some qualifications you prob have to start at the bottom - depends on your quals tho
<dukem> like certifications and stuff?
<well_laid_lawn> there's community colledge stuff that would get you a foot in the door
<well_laid_lawn> I don't really know alot about it :] - sitting still indoors all day is not my thing...
<dukem> yea thats  where im going..then maybe get an intern for some experience
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<dukem> welll you seem to kno bout it lol
<well_laid_lawn> heh - been around a while :]
<dukem> but it is time consuming your right..ive been reading stuff for like 9 hours now lol..and didnt even realize how much time has passed
<well_laid_lawn> that gets me all the time - thought i"d made a gtk calendar in like 2 hours but it was 5 - lots of learning involved in that
<dukem> a gtk calender..like you programmed one or something?
<well_laid_lawn> yeah - wrote it in c using gtk libs for the gui
<well_laid_lawn> pretty simple once I figured out how...
<hyb> .t nanjing
<dukem> see programming i dont get..you write one up and everything..but then how do you use it to like make a actual 'module or w.e for your program
<dukem> like the image parts
<well_laid_lawn> you need to "compile" it - that turns it into what the comp can read and then you run it
<dukem> it it just createes these modules youve typed up
<well_laid_lawn> comps use 0's and 1's - compiling turns the words you typed into that
<well_laid_lawn> if you type them right...
<well_laid_lawn> and you an executable file that makes the comp do stuff
<well_laid_lawn> have*
<dukem> yeah..i just dont get how it creates something..like this page for unstance..the headlines titles its kinda crazy to think about
<dukem> i just read someone having same problem with xchat not being found but no solution yet
<well_laid_lawn> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: it is listed here -  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/net/ - near the bottom
<well_laid_lawn> so it is available - do   apt-cache search xchat
<dukem> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<dukem> xchat-gnome-common - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<dukem> see it finds it there
<dukem> just not when i try to install it
<well_laid_lawn> xchat-gnome isn't even listed in the packages website
<well_laid_lawn> xchat is
<well_laid_lawn> xchat (2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4) [universe]    IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<well_laid_lawn> how that gets solved is beyond me...
<well_laid_lawn> xchat-gnome is in main repo - maybe your apt-get update failed for some reason - give it another shot please
<dukem> is there a way to download it from there..i see no download parts
<shadeslayer> dukem: they should be listed at the bottom
<dukem> ok i found it..but do i save the file..or open it with something
<shadeslayer> dukem: just save it for now,and then double click to install
<well_laid_lawn> no - there would be too many dependencies like gtk libs etc
<shadeslayer> well_laid_lawn: of course,he needs those deps as well
<dukem> so dont save it
<well_laid_lawn> the universe repo hasn't been included yet - check the sources.list file again
<shadeslayer> dukem: why cant you use the package manager?
<dukem> yea it says its there
<dukem> but im still upgrading
<well_laid_lawn> o
<well_laid_lawn> that's right - moving to karmic :]
<dukem> yes :)
<bendersteed> Hi guys.
<bendersteed> dukem why dont you upgrade to lucid??
<dukem> umm idk lol
<well_laid_lawn> he's on jaunty atm - one step at a time
<bendersteed> aha
<dukem> yeah..my head already hurts from tonight
<well_laid_lawn> dukem: where are you from?
<dukem> thomasville, north carolina you?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm an aussie - must be late there
<well_laid_lawn> errr - aussie = Australian :]
<dukem> oh very nice..yeah its 4:52 a.m lol
<well_laid_lawn> thought it would be late hehe
<{BG}Barbarian> hello, I started my computer, but I forgot I had my router unplugged, now when I start my computer again, with the router on, it still can not find internet :-/
<{BG}Barbarian> how do I make kubuntu search for an internet connection?
<well_laid_lawn> sudo service network restart
<{BG}Barbarian> network: unrecognised service
<well_laid_lawn> !upstart | {BG}Barbarian sorry I don't know more than this
<ubottu> {BG}Barbarian sorry I don't know more than this: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<{BG}Barbarian> any other way to get my internet working?
<{BG}Barbarian> I never changed any settings, so maybe because I start once with my router off it changed the settings :-/
<{BG}Barbarian> it used to work just fine
<shadeslayer> {BG}Barbarian: one sec
<shadeslayer> {BG}Barbarian: try  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<{BG}Barbarian> it says reconfiguring network iterfaces, but it still doesnt work, maybe it needs restart
<{BG}Barbarian> might need restart
<{BG}Barbarian> even after restart doesn't work :-/
<well_laid_lawn> try in konsole   knetworkmanager &
<well_laid_lawn> anu error output?
<well_laid_lawn> s/anu/any
<{BG}Barbarian> 1657
<{BG}Barbarian> 1675
<{BG}Barbarian> ping 10.0.0.10 network unreachable :-/
<well_laid_lawn> heh - not very helpful is it
<well_laid_lawn> what does    ifconfig   return?
<well_laid_lawn> anything about    eth0   ?
<{BG}Barbarian> link encap: local loopback
<well_laid_lawn> try   sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<well_laid_lawn> does it return that it is starting?
<{BG}Barbarian> no it returns nothing
<well_laid_lawn> k - try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<well_laid_lawn> and test
<{BG}Barbarian> after this still returns nothing on ifconfig eth0 up
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  the "disk-ckeck"  at evey 30th boot... i it possible to somehow move from booting to shutdown?
<howlymowly> *check
<{BG}Barbarian> etc/init.d/networking restart returns Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<well_laid_lawn> howlymowly: nope - it is done before the partition is mounted
<howlymowly> well_laid_lawn: so..  is there any other workaround?  this is REALLY annoying
<well_laid_lawn> howlymowly: it can be annoying but if you have splash disabled you do get a warnng...
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: you can make it happen at a larger interval... like 60 days
<howlymowly> shadeslayer:  so how would I do that? that's at least something to consider :)
<well_laid_lawn> but the trade of is greater defragmentation
<well_laid_lawn> s/of/off
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: man tune2fs
<howlymowly> kk.. thx.. I will look into the manpages f that thing..
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: http://www.snow.nl/dist/xhtmlc/ch03s02.html
<{BG}Barbarian> tcpdump -i eth0
<{BG}Barbarian> that device is not up
<{BG}Barbarian> now it says no IPv4 address assigned
<howlymowly> and I got one more question:  kopete has a "blocked update" now waiting since 1 month  in kubuntu 10.04... is this "normal" or did I do something wrong?
<Atritas> {BG}Barbarian: sudo ethtool eth0 | grep Link
<{BG}Barbarian> Link detected: no
<{BG}Barbarian> Link partner advertised auto-negotiation: no
<Atritas> {BG}Barbarian: ...which means you can't get an IP address, because the cable itself is either not connected or does not detect any connectivity.
<{BG}Barbarian> I'm double checked that the cable is plugged in properly, and the router works fine
<{BG}Barbarian> anyway I can give it a manual IP?
<{BG}Barbarian> maybe the DHCP server is crashed or something
<Atritas> {BG}Barbarian: So there is probably nothing wrong with your network settings per se. Try unplugging and reattaching the cable  on both ends and see if you get a link afterwards.
<well_laid_lawn> {BG}Barbarian: time to try   sudo lshw   and see if the nic is disabled
<Atritas> {BG}Barbarian: The DHCP server has nothing to with this.. The "link" is way before DHCP is even possible.
<well_laid_lawn> eth0 is not up
<{BG}Barbarian> | grep nic returns nothing
<well_laid_lawn> of cause -  sudo lshw
<{BG}Barbarian> hmm, DHCP server works fine
<{BG}Barbarian> and I know now its not caused by booting with router off
<{BG}Barbarian> but by putting the computer on sleep
<{BG}Barbarian> and then turning off the power
<well_laid_lawn> afaik that's a bug with knetworkmanager - at leadt many folks have comlained about it
<well_laid_lawn> s/leadt/least
<{BG}Barbarian> what is s?
<{BG}Barbarian> no such file or directory
<well_laid_lawn> that's substitute/leadt/least   leadt for least
<well_laid_lawn> short hand more or les - really a regex expression
<Atritas> {BG}Barbarian: You could try unloading and reloading the corresponding kernel module and see if you get a link then.
<well_laid_lawn> is the nic disabled tho?
<{BG}Barbarian>  sudo lshw
<{BG}Barbarian> really big story
<well_laid_lawn> nics about half - two thirds down
<{BG}Barbarian> its NIC?
<{BG}Barbarian> maybe
<{BG}Barbarian> | grep nic or NIC both return 0
<well_laid_lawn> no - I just call it nic
<well_laid_lawn> nic is short for network interface connection
<well_laid_lawn> you can read man lshw to find the option for finding diff thingd if you want
<{BG}Barbarian> network disabled
<well_laid_lawn> there you go
<well_laid_lawn> in the bios restart it
<{BG}Barbarian> hmm, think it says enabled in the motherboard
<well_laid_lawn> "think" ? - it should be obvious afaik - what does it say?
<{BG}Barbarian> disabled onboard lan, saved, rebooted, enabled, saved, rebooted
<{BG}Barbarian> should be on
<{BG}Barbarian> but it was on
<{BG}Barbarian> any way I can reinstall the network components?
<well_laid_lawn> no point if eth0 isn't up in ifconfig
<shadeslayer> well you can have a look at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/#tb
<well_laid_lawn> sudo ifconfig eth0 up   then   ifconfig   - if eth0 doesn't show then...
<{BG}Barbarian> I did, sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<well_laid_lawn> the nic could be dead - h/ware does die sometimes
<{BG}Barbarian> but now it wont install back -.-
<{BG}Barbarian> I'm pretty sure its just software settings
<{BG}Barbarian> worked fine 5 hours ago
<{BG}Barbarian> and its really expensive motherboard
<{BG}Barbarian> from gigabyte
<well_laid_lawn> means nothing
<{BG}Barbarian> shit!
<well_laid_lawn> now without the network manager you can add a line to /etc/network/interfaces
<{BG}Barbarian> ofcourse it can't install
<{BG}Barbarian> I have no internet
<well_laid_lawn> auto eth0    then next line    iface eth0 dhcp
<well_laid_lawn> then   sudo /etc/init.d/network restart   if that doesn't work I'm outta ideas
<siegie> Why isn't there a multimedia browser plugin default installed in kubuntu? Ubuntu has totem-mozilla
<Walzmyn> In Dolphin I'm using "remember individual folder settings". How can I change the settings for a new folder (such as an SD card)?
<perlmonkey> hi
<perlmonkey> just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and experiencing a few problems in KDE...the workspace manager on the taskbar doesn't work (can't move applications from one workspace to another). Kmail closes by itself and "Akonadi Server" starts up a "self test" which fails and gives errors immediately after. Finally, Thunar the file manager doesn't let me open folders or click on files (seems to be random problem).
<Torch> perlmonkey: regarding akonadi: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<perlmonkey> Torch thanks
<perlmonkey> http://pastebin.com/kez1CadV
<perlmonkey> can I remove Akonadi as it's a piece of crap
<Torch> perlmonkey: you cannot. it's not.
<perlmonkey> I don't have time for this crap
<Torch> perlmonkey: then don't use kubuntu
<perlmonkey> what else can I use instead?
<well_laid_lawn> that's a bit unkind Torch
<Torch> perlmonkey: no idea. it works for me. on kubuntu.
<Torch> well_laid_lawn: saying a central piece of kde is crap to a kde dev doesn't come across as super nice either.
<well_laid_lawn> of course - but there is surely a better option
<perlmonkey> Torch if it fails and gives cryptic errors immediately after an upgrade that's not a very positive sign
<well_laid_lawn> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<perlmonkey> Torch if it requires me installing mysql server on a workstation system, and messing around with all kind of fixes that's also not a positive sign
<Torch> perlmonkey: it's just that kubuntu didn't set it up properly for you during install. that's hardly akonadi's fault.
<perlmonkey> also my Thunar file browser has stopped working since moving to 10.04 and my workspaces manager
<well_laid_lawn> Torch: got a clue on setting it up pls?
<Torch> well_laid_lawn: just follow the troubleshooting guide. usually it requires to remove apparmor, i think.
<perlmonkey> Torch but why do I need that? I don't want to run it or have mysql server running that uses up a lot of memory
<Torch> perlmonkey: kde pim needs a sane backing store. akonadi is that backing store. if it didn't use mysql (it can use postgres, too), it would have to do all the stuff mysql does for it on its own. that would need more memory and be slower.
<Atritas> perlmonkey: The decision has been made to use a mysql driven backend for all kinds of information management. That's what akonadi is basically. If that's good or bad is a very subjective matter.
<perlmonkey> what's pim?
<Torch> perlmonkey: basically kontact
<perlmonkey> I don't want kontact
<Torch> http://pim.kde.org/
<Atritas> Torch: are you akonadi dev as well?
<Torch> perlmonkey: you want kmail, it's part of kontact.
<perlmonkey> can't I disable that and still use kmail?
<Torch> Atritas: no
<perlmonkey> that sucks
<Torch> perlmonkey: no.
<perlmonkey> the address book feature has never even worked properly in kmail anyway
<Torch> perlmonkey: i don
<Torch> oops
<Torch> perlmonkey: i don't think complaining here will solve anything for you.
<Torch> perlmonkey: if your install is broken, fix it and complain to kubuntu. if KDE has bugs, file a bug report and complain to KDE.
<perlmonkey> sorry i'm just annoyed, i spent hours upgrading to solve some bugs and I've ended up with more new bugs I didn't have before
<Torch> perlmonkey: well, i know why i'm still on karmic.
<Mamarok> Torch: he can install kmail as a standalone, no need for kontact
<perlmonkey> and the original bugs are still not solved, so its been a waste of time all round
<Torch> Mamarok: i didn't say he could not.
<Atritas> perlmonkey: ChangeLogs are your friend, especially in the OSS world :)
<Torch> perlmonkey: as i said, if you find kde bugs, file them on bugs.kde.org
<Torch> perlmonkey: anyway, akonadi can be fixed. if you follow the troubleshooting guide, you'll most probably get it working.
<Mamarok> Torch: [13:18] <Torch> perlmonkey: you want kmail, it's part of kontact.
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: you can install both separately kmail and kaddressbook, for now Aknoadi is not mandatory
<perlmonkey> here is a persistent problem, my system loses sound every time I boot up if I open a browser.. I have to kill every app using alsa and reload alsa every time
<Mamarok> that worked for me, Akonadi runs without trouble here on Kucid
<perlmonkey> sometimes even that doesn't work and I have to reboot and do it again
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: you loose sound in the browser or the other apps?
<perlmonkey> Mamarok thanks I could try that
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: rebooting is usually not needed, just restarting KDE should restart phonon, unless you use pulseaudio, then I don't know
<perlmonkey> Mamarok I lose sound completely, I'm not sure it's caused by the browser using sound, but it does seem to happen if my browser opens to a flash video before I use any other sound app
<perlmonkey> I got pulseaudio after an upgrade, and ever since then had problems with sound..before that i had no problems
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: KDE uses phonon, you shouldn't have to change anything or even restarting alsa, phonon handles sound
<Atritas> perlmonkey: According to your experienced problems so far, i think you may have had a problem with or during your upgrade run. Maybe you should do a fresh install and everything will work fine "suddenly"?
<perlmonkey> I been using xcfe4
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: don't use pulseaudio then, it works well without here
<perlmonkey> right
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: so you don't use Kubuntu, but Xubuntu? Maybe ask in their channel then could help?
<Mamarok> asking*
<perlmonkey> I'm now using Kubuntu since moving to 10.04 as xfce4 wasn't working very well
<perlmonkey> also the performance on Kubuntu seems to be equal to xfce4, previously it was slow
<perlmonkey> I upgraded my system to 4gb from 1gb and switched to dual core cpu
<Torch> Mamarok: akonadi is mandator for kaddressbook.
<Mamarok> Torch: not yet, you can use a local one AFAIK
<perlmonkey> I hate this
<well_laid_lawn> Torch is a kde dev apparently Mamarok
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: check your system is up-to-date and if the kde-full package drags in more packages
<perlmonkey> checking...
<Mamarok> well_laid_lawn: I am well involved in KDE, too, don't worry
<well_laid_lawn> he should know
<well_laid_lawn> k
<perlmonkey> seems to be up to date and all ok
<perlmonkey> if I try and remove the akonadi crap, it wants to take my kmail too :-/
<perlmonkey> even though I installed kaddressbook
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: was this a fresh install or did you keep your /home?
<Torch> perlmonkey: yes. you cannot remove akonadi, like i said.
<perlmonkey> I kept my /home, I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<perlmonkey> Torch Mamarok says you can use kmail without it
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: maybe moving your $HOME/.kde/ could help solving some of the problems, you have all the old config data still in there
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> I want to kill akonadi
<Mamarok> Torch: check aptitude show kmail, it doesn't drag in Akonadi, nor does it depend on it
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: did you try the troubleshooting guide? Usually apparmor is the problem, it runs fine here
<perlmonkey> I have moved .kde to .kde-bak
<perlmonkey> no error from akonadi so far
 * Torch goes back to programming crap.
<perlmonkey> I have no control over my workspaces
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> Is it possible to create a live cd out of the packages I have on my system?
<perlmonkey> I lost all my emails :-/
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: no, you didn't, all is still in .kde-bak, you can copy back selectively all the things located in .kde-back/share/apps/
<perlmonkey> ah
<Mamarok> copy back to $HOME/.kde/share/apps/
<well_laid_lawn> Torch: don't be disheartened - one users issues doesn't ruin a great desktop environment - work on the networkmanager tho pls
<perlmonkey> Torch now feels unappreciated from the ungrateful runts like me who only complain at their selfless unpaid labour
 * Torch just doesn't want to get into a pissing contest, that's all.
<well_laid_lawn> it's a rare thing to get praise - no news is good news but the variety of users and uses for the os make that so rare
<perlmonkey> I probably would too. but when your system is borked and you lose so much time fixing things which should just work, ones patience disappears
<well_laid_lawn> it's all good here :] thnx
<perlmonkey> we get many benefits (not least a free flexible OS)
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: well, you used old config files in your old $HOME/.kde/, that could well be the problem
<perlmonkey> Mamarok but surely an upgrade should be able to cope with that?
<perlmonkey> why doesn't the upgrade perform some checks, if there's a problem or number of problems, it could do the .kde solution and then allow data to be transferred back
<perlmonkey> it seems like the developers haven't thought things through
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: well, existing config files are not necessarily overwritten, so moving the existing ones can show up where the problems lie
<perlmonkey> I noticed during the upgrade install phase it asked to keep or replace config files a few times
<perlmonkey> I suspect that is what you're saying, that's what causes problems
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: that's not necessarily overwriting, depends on the app
<perlmonkey> yes
<perlmonkey> but does this mean the apps are not backwards compatible with old configs?
<perlmonkey> using an older config on upgraded apps cause them to break?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: it didn't "break", don't exagerate, it just didn't work as you expected it
<perlmonkey> this again suggests a lack of foresight on the developers, they didn't test properly
<perlmonkey> well
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: file a bugf
<Mamarok> -f
<perlmonkey> some things are clearly broken now after upgrading
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: again, please file a bug
<perlmonkey> but if I file a bug when it's a problem of config being too old for the upgraded software is that really a bug? or a user error, or bad planning by developers?
<Mamarok> that's the only way to reach developers, and stop bashing, constructive suggestions is the way to go
<perlmonkey> I don't think these are bugs tho
<perlmonkey> I think the upgrade method is flawed
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: I always move my old -kde/ when installing a new version, so I am sure not to run into problems, I only copy back the data I need
<well_laid_lawn> there's been a few instances where the upgrade didn't fully "upgrade" - sudo apt-gat update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   pulled in missing stuff
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: still, file a bug, you are bashing about things with wild guesses, if you want to talk to the devs, file a bug
<perlmonkey> Mamarok that sounds wise, but does it take a lot of time and hassle to figure out a) what data you need b) transferring it all back?
<BluesKaj> howdy all , dhclient isn't auto connecting like before ...not using network manager , /etc/network/interfaces settings was working fine until yesterday , gotta run sudo dhclient eth0 to connect after boot up. Any idea why this is happening ?
<Mamarok> if the upgrade method is flawed, that's a bug in the update then
<perlmonkey> sure
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: not at all, I know what apps I use and what data I need
<perlmonkey> Mamarok something along the lines you have done seems a more sensible upgrade method, to build that option in as a "fail safe upgrade"
<perlmonkey> and at least to warn people if they do simply use old configs it may not work as expected
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: you did keep your /home, hence you did keep your old data and config, it doesn't change existing configs necessarily, it's pointless arguing where/who/when the failure lies, file a bug
<perlmonkey> I think there's too many apps and too much complexity over the dependencies sometimes.. I would like to install just the apps I need by compiling one by one.. but maybe that would take too long
<roxy81> hi i want to dowload someting with kmldonkey, but i cannot get it working, i know that i need to manual load somthing, buy i do not know the name...  anyone of you have an idea?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: you did a fresh install keeping your /home, that is not an upgrade, you are responsible of what lies in your /home
<perlmonkey> Mamarok my setup is a bit unusual because I have a server where I mount /home/user over nfs, so when I upgrade I mount that home folder
<perlmonkey> maybe that caused it?
<perlmonkey> I'm stuck
<Mamarok> yes, as I said, you didn't do an upgrade, you did a fresh install, keeping your /home, so there is nothing going to change your existing config files
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: don't expect miracles on an unusual setting, you need to sort out your system then
<roxy81> nevermind, got it... it was mlnet
<perlmonkey> Mamarok that doesn't make sense. A fresh install surely means creating a new home and new config files, as opposed to using the same home and keeping old configs?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: not at all, I do fresh installs keeping my /home partition
<Mamarok> and I move the old $HOME/.kde/ out of the way, then copy back the data I need
<perlmonkey> I thought the idea of an upgrade was to install right ontop of your existing config and keep the old config/data
<perlmonkey> so the software is newer but the data and config stays the same
<Mamarok> that is something I have to do myself, as it is clearly not part of the install process, I choose to keep my /home
<perlmonkey> Mamarok what you did then was a fresh install really eh, not an upgrade
<perlmonkey> that suggests that upgrading doesn't work
<Mamarok> yes, and that's why I move the old settings out of the way, only to keep what I want. Why do I have to repeat that 3 times?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: you did a fresh install as well apparently
<Mamarok> keeping your old /home
<perlmonkey> Mamarok so why do you need to do that? why can't the software upgrade properly and retain the old config and settings/data
<perlmonkey> without any user intervention or work
<perlmonkey> Mamarok no I upgraded.
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: I don't want to upgrade, I prefer a clean isntall and don't want to backup 50 Gb of date out of my /home
<perlmonkey> ok
<Mamarok> only to copy it back, henc I use a separate partition, and only move the old .kde/ and copy back the essential things liek mail and so
<perlmonkey> how long did it take you in total to move back all the data and stuff, and did it go smoothly?
<Mamarok> a few minutes
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> that sounds reasonable
<Mamarok> and of course it did go smoothly, just don't start the apps before doing so
<perlmonkey> I wish I had known how to do that
<perlmonkey> now my system is screwed
<prower> hello :> occasionally when opening konsole it takes almost a minute for it to start, and when it does, i get the following message when it finally pops up: Warning: Could not start program '/bin/bash' with arguments '/bin/bash'
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: I don't think it is screwed, didn't you move your old .kde/ now?
<perlmonkey> if I just move .kde now, will it automatically create a new one and all new configs?
<perlmonkey> yes
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: if you do it now, you would move the new one
<perlmonkey> right
<Mamarok> try not overwriting your old data
<perlmonkey> so now I have to not start any kde apps
<perlmonkey> and must copy the data back from the bak
<Mamarok> and yes, on startup KDE checks for config files, if there is no $HOME/.ke/ it creates it and writes new data
<well_laid_lawn> prower: does   sudo apt-get install bash   do anything?
<Mamarok> .kde*
<perlmonkey> right that's a good feature
<prower> well_laid_lawn: Just confirms that it's installed and up to date
<well_laid_lawn> prower: in konsole do   which bash
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: so don't move back the stuff in the old .kde/share/config/ parts, or edit the config files selectively, only copy back data you need, like the mail
<prower> well_laid_lawn: No problem -- /bin/bash
<perlmonkey> but how will i know which files are for what, which to copy and which not to copy?
<perlmonkey> this requires some knowledge and experience?
<well_laid_lawn> prower: do you have a script handy that runs bash to check it -if it runs then the prob is with konsole?
<perlmonkey> of the apps and their data file naming conventions presumeably
<perlmonkey> i'm going to try kmail now
<prower> well_laid_lawn: I can make one quickly, just something with #!bin/bash near the top I assume ;>
<well_laid_lawn> prower: sure - just ls home or something
<prower> well_laid_lawn: Ahh, got it...yeah the script seems to run just fine, no errors or delays
<well_laid_lawn> prower: then it is konsole with the issue - any config in home for it?
<prower> well_laid_lawn: Well I guess there's the konsolerc under .kde, unless there's another one?
<perlmonkey> I have lost all my emails.
<perlmonkey> grrrr
<well_laid_lawn> prower: try moving that to konsolerc.bak and closing / starting konsole pls
<prower> well_laid_lawn: Hmm, well it started as per usual when I did that, but that might not mean that it's fixed -- the problem is intermittent, which makes it pretty hard to pin down :> If I move the file back and open/close konsole it works as well
<well_laid_lawn> prower: in my experience software performs pretty consistently - h/ware missues are intermitent
<well_laid_lawn> s/missues/issues
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: did you go into that folder: .kde-bak/share/apps/kmial/
<prower> well_laid_lawn: Well that's a possibility I suppose, but considering that the same machine has run Fedora 12, 13 and every release of Ubuntu since 8.04 without issues, I'd tend to think it was something introduced into 10.04 :> There was a thread on a KDE forum about it, maybe I can find that on google again
<Mamarok> there should be a mail folder
<Mamarok> copy that back
<perlmonkey> Mamarok yes
<Mamarok> how difficult is that to look at the folder?
<perlmonkey> Mamarok that's loads of folders, I need to copy the entire tree right?
<well_laid_lawn> prower: if it is not just you then of course there may be a software issue :]
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: which tree are you talking about?
<perlmonkey> .kde-bak -> share -> apps -> kmail
<perlmonkey> all the branches of kmail
<well_laid_lawn> prower: I just don't know how to debug that sort of prob in konsole...
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: yes, if you have many mails of course that will take some time
<perlmonkey> I have 100GB of data just in incoming folder alone
<prower> well_laid_lawn, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=47601&start=20 (that's where i first found out i wasn't alone ;>)
<perlmonkey> it sucks
<prower> well_laid_lawn, oh that's fine, i appreciate the help either way...i've just been having a number of weird little problems with 10.04, it's unfortunate as it's the first version i've used where pulseaudio apparently works without problems
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: are you sure you need all this? that sounds like mails form 10 years, you will certainly not going through that anymore
<perlmonkey> sorry I meant 100MB
<well_laid_lawn> prower: from that post there are multiple konsoles spawned - what does   ps aux | grep konsole return
<perlmonkey> prower does your workspaces manager work ok?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: that takes a few minutes only
<well_laid_lawn> more than two lines?
<perlmonkey> Mamarok I'm trying to be patient and do it, just copying each folder in Thunar
<prower> perlmonkey: The desktop pager you mean? yes, it seems to
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: why don't you do this in a konsole? I can tell you the instructions
<perlmonkey> prower yes, mine doesn't work..also Thunar doesn't work, randomly doesn't allow you to open folders or click/move files
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: and the default file manager in KDE is Dolphin, not Thunar
<prower> well_laid_lawn: it shows that there are two instances running, one belonging to kdeinit and the other belonging to myself (which i still have open :>)
<perlmonkey> prower I had the problem with pulseaudio for a while, I think it's still here in 10.04
<perlmonkey> sheesh where is Dolphin
<well_laid_lawn> prower: why is that one from kdeinit there?
<perlmonkey> I'm installing Dolphin
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: check the main menu, it's right there in the favorites, but you would have this easier with a konsole
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: if you have KDE isntalled, you already have it
<perlmonkey> Mamarok it wasn't there :-/
<prower> well_laid_lawn, Good question? :> I'm guessing you're not seeing that on your system, here's the full line: prower    3538  0.0  0.8 406916 32576 ?        Sl   09:42   0:00 kdeinit4: konsole [kdeinit]
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: as I said, if you really have Kubuntu as your distribution, Dolphin is in the menu, in the favorites, it reads file manager right below
<perlmonkey> I think I'm confused
<well_laid_lawn> prower: I would kill it then log out and back in choosing a new kubuntu session
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: if you don't have Dolphin in a default Kubuntu installation, then you really have a screwed system with half of the apps missing
<perlmonkey> Kubuntu is a separate distro? I thought you just meant Ubuntu (lucid) with KDE installed..
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: you said you installed Kubuntu, didn't you?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: *sigh*
<perlmonkey> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 originally
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: which is Gnome
<perlmonkey> yes
<perlmonkey> so I'm actually using Gnome?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: that's why you have pulseaudio installed, Gnome uses it
<perlmonkey> sheesh
<perlmonkey> :-/ now I feel dumb
<prower> well_laid_lawn, Hmm...I'll have to give that a try then, if that works then I guess I'll have to figure out where it came from :>
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: please install the kubuntu-desktop package, and install also kde-apps
<perlmonkey> ok
<Mamarok> then make sure you choose the KDE session on login
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: the last part of the sentence should be kde-full, not kde-apps
<perlmonkey> I got some of my e-mails back
<perlmonkey> right
<perlmonkey> Thunar is now hanging/stuck for a long time on the last file for incoming mail files
<perlmonkey> "1 second remaining" been like that for 6 minutes
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: patience? Or don't use Thunar?
<perlmonkey> I think it's broke but I will wait longer
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: if you are running Xfce you use Thunar, in KDE you should use Dolphin, but since you don't seem to know what Desktop you run...
<perlmonkey> I am running Gnome
<perlmonkey> I think
<perlmonkey> System says About Gnome on menu, so it must be
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: well, make your mind up first what desktop you want to run, then
<perlmonkey> I want to run the fastest and most stable that uses the least memory?
<perlmonkey> I need to do video editing mostly
<Mamarok> there are 3 different Desktop distributions, Ubuntu with Gnome, Kubuntu with KDE and Xubuntu with Xfce
<perlmonkey> which is best?
<bazhang> !best > perlmonkey
<Mamarok> well, that is a question I can't answer, since I only use KDE
<ubottu> perlmonkey, please see my private message
<ukyoi> Each have their advantages.
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: video editing in KDE would be kdenlive
<perlmonkey> do you think KDE uses the most memory and system resources of all three?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: no
<perlmonkey> I have kdenlive but its buggy as hell, it crashes every few minutes..that is why I upgraded to 10.04
<ukyoi> KDE4 use more than Gnome2.3
<Mamarok> and didn't you say you had 4 Gb of RAM? then why bother? that's plenty for all of them
<Mamarok> ukyoi: not true
<Bucky> hi. how do i disable login/logout sounds? can't find the option
<perlmonkey> it was more stable in 10.04 but still plenty buggy and prone to crashing, so I ended up moving to openshot instead
<Mamarok> but could we please not start a discussion about this? remember, this is a support channel, discussions go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<perlmonkey> Mamarok yes I installed 4gb of ram to do video editing
<perlmonkey> should I add more?
<ukyoi> I support Mamarok
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: no, video editing needs a fast CPU
<Mamarok> not just RAM
<perlmonkey> I have an AMD Athlon X2 which is 2.8Ghz I think
<perlmonkey> it's sufficient?
<Mamarok> that should be fast enough
<perlmonkey> how can I check the speed to be sure?
<perlmonkey> cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: have you really done video editing already? the you should know, no?
<perlmonkey> confirmed.. 2810.413Mhz
<Mamarok> then*
<perlmonkey> I haven't been able to do any yet except slicing videos up that's all
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: well, run KDE as the desktop, install kdenlive and try it out, only way to know
<perlmonkey> as I couldn't find an app that was stable or flexible to do what I wanted to do
<perlmonkey> until I found Openshot yesterday
<Mamarok> which is a Gnome app IIRC
<perlmonkey> ok
<Mamarok> but kdenlive is state of the art AFAIK
<perlmonkey> openshot seems a lot better than kdenlive
<perlmonkey> they are quite similar
<perlmonkey> but openshot seems a lot more stable
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: how can you even know if you didn't try? Don't talk stuff you heard from other uninformed people, please
<perlmonkey> well from my experience of using both
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: you didn't try, kdenlive is very stable, where did you get that from?
<Mamarok> you just pretended not to know it earlier
<perlmonkey> I've tried kdenlive in 9.10 and 10.04
<perlmonkey> and openshot in 10.04
<Mamarok> I really don't see why I waste my time on that, seriously
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: either you have real support questions, and stick to a desktop and ask the questions in the appropriate channels, or we are done
<Bucky> hi. how do i disable login/logout sounds? can't find the option
<perlmonkey> Mamarok in 9.10 kdenlive wouldn't even run for like more than 2 minutes without crashing, just dragging a clip or adding a title would make it crash, and open up bug report thing
<Mamarok> so far I only see very contradictory statements
<perlmonkey> someone told me in #kdenlive that version from 9.10 was just not userable and to move to 10.04
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: on a system where you pretend you run Kubuntu and not even have Dolphin installed? Seriously...
<Mamarok> only to find out that you are running Gnome
<Mamarok> sorry, I out of this, too weird
<Mamarok> I have better things to do
 * Mamarok goes to do something else
<perlmonkey> I upgraded to 10.04 and tried out kdenlive in Gnome this time (previously I ran it in 9.10 in xfce4) I found it much more stable, but still not 100%...it crashed a few times again on simple tasks..so I decided to look at openshot
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: please stick to support questions, this is not support, so take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<perlmonkey> openshot has only crashed once and I've been using it for several hours since yesterday, but have not made any videos yet, so testing out and learning how to edit still
<ukyoi> kdelive is OK on my PC..
<perlmonkey> ukyoi what do you run
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: I repeat, this is a support channel, please ask only support related questions, else take it to -offtopic
<perlmonkey> I need support with kdenlive
<perlmonkey> why does it crash on simple tasks when I have loads of memory and a powerful CPU?
<ukyoi> perlmonkey: I'm not a professor.
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: ask in #kdenlive then, but first make your mind up abut the desktop you want to run
<perlmonkey> ok
<ukyoi> perlmonkey: Maybe it is caused by other Programm
<Mamarok> you have a flawed KDE installation, likely missing important packages, first fix ypour system and install the desktop correctly
<perlmonkey> I will do it
<Mamarok> it runs fine here, no crashes I can see so far
<perlmonkey> my system must be the problem then
<ukyoi> I think "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will help a lot.
<Mamarok> most likely
<perlmonkey> I probably didn't even need to upgrade in the first place, maybe I got bad info
<perlmonkey> I didn't know you had to run KDE
<Mamarok> ukyoi: well, gues what I told him earlier...
<perlmonkey> I thought kde apps could run on any desktop
<Mamarok> perlmonkey: if you have all the libs installed for, yes
<KOPRajs> Hi there, after upgrading from Kubuntu Karmic to Lucid my plasma desktop seems to have some kind of memory leak... after after let's say 20 hours I suddenly lost my icons on pannel, my clock shows bad time and console is full of messages like this: plasma-desktop(5639): Failed to lock file "/var/tmp/kdecache-koprajs/kpc/kde-icon-cache.lock" , last result = 2
<ukyoi> But it should be ok when installed with a liveCD.
<perlmonkey> I see
<Mamarok> which clearly doesn't seem to be the case, and you don't even knew what desktop you were running earlier
<Mamarok> I'm off
<ukyoi> Cya.
<perlmonkey> ok thanks
<KOPRajs> When I restart plasma-desktop process everything becomes normal but the issue returns after another 20 hours
<perlmonkey> kde-full installs EVERY kde package?
<ukyoi> perlmonkey: It should be.
<KOPRajs> anybody have seen or have heard of such a bug?
<perlmonkey> it's inefficient?
<perlmonkey> I may not use half of those
<ukyoi> perlmonkey: If you have the package, it won't be re-install.
<ukyoi> It will only intall what you don't have.
<perlmonkey> but what if I don't need to ever use half of those packages
<perlmonkey> it's pointless installing them
<perlmonkey> why would you wish to install them all
<bazhang> perlmonkey, #kubuntu-offtopic for discussion please
<perlmonkey> bazhang I'm speaking about kde?
<bazhang> perlmonkey, not support though
<n8w> hey
<perlmonkey> I'm trying to get my system working, that's why I came here for help
<perlmonkey> it's broken now
<bazhang> then file a bug
<perlmonkey> I don't want to make extra work unnecessarily for those developers
<perlmonkey> I think I did it wrong, its not their fault
<bazhang> only way anything will be fixed is if you file a bug.
<n8w> ive upgraded to 10.4 but it still uses s2disk for suspend to disk as well as "hal"...i thought that "hal" has been removed ...
<perlmonkey> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and I let my apps use the old configs and that broke some stuff
<bazhang> then its user error, nothing to file a bug about. backup and fix or reinstall
<perlmonkey> I did not install kde desktop
<perlmonkey> and tried to use kde apps in Gnome
<bazhang> that is fine.
<perlmonkey> which was not stable, now im told to install kde desktop
<bazhang> nothing buggy about that
<bazhang> tis not kde-desktop
<perlmonkey> what is it?
<bazhang> its kubuntu-desktop
<perlmonkey> yes, sorry that's what I meant
<bazhang> perlmonkey, you should have a read of the manual for such basic things
<bazhang> !manual | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<perlmonkey> I have installed it, but now I need more things? or is that ok now?
<perlmonkey> somebody said I may be missing libraries
<n8w> nobody?
<bazhang> no idea what you have done; you seem to be running gnome with xfce file browser and using kde apps
<perlmonkey> bazhang you're exactly right, that's what I'm doing now
<perlmonkey> it's not allowed?
<bazhang> perlmonkey, of course it is, but nothing to do with kubuntu
<perlmonkey> will it cause problems?
<perlmonkey> or be sub-optimal
<bazhang> no idea
<perlmonkey> kde uses a lot resources
<perlmonkey> that's why I ran xfce4 originally
<bazhang> perlmonkey, that is an offtopic discussion point, please move it to such a channel
<perlmonkey> I'm switching to kubuntu
<perlmonkey> brb
<bazhang> then install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> ugh
<s0me0ne> Do you know how to use sed to replace a to b and c to d ? I can't find any example with TWO different replaces. I know that I can execute sed twice. But I thought there's some better way?
<perlmonkey> wow i'm in kde
<perlmonkey> seems ok
<perlmonkey> you guys gave me good advice
<vince> too bad kubuntu has no priority over the gnome version in Marc's head
<vince> :s
<perlmonkey> vince who is Marc
<vince> Canonical CEO
<perlmonkey> oh
<perlmonkey> kde seems to be much improved in 10.04
<vince> it is
<perlmonkey> last time I looked it was all orange and slow, now it's blue and slick
<perlmonkey> the guys have worked really hard
<vince> but there is no ubuntu one, a generic kde theme
<perlmonkey> oh
<KOPRajs> nobody heard of a bug with icons missing after some time of plasma-desktop running?
<KOPRajs> here's a screenshot of the problem: http://jf-web.wz.cz/kubuntu_missing_icons.png
<vince> that's off
<vince> *odd
<vince> try to kill plasma-desktop
<kgreszczuk> hello :D My English is very bad. Can You find pl chanel ??:)
<perlmonkey> even my sound works
<KOPRajs> if I kill plasma-desktop and run it again the problem is gone, but after some time (usually about a day) it happens again
<vince> kgreszczuk: I'm not even sure there's a Polish channel
<vince> might be your graphic chip ?
<KOPRajs> vince: I'm using Catalyst 10.4 on Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<kgreszczuk> yes,, I'm find a Polisch chanel
<perlmonkey> hope these guys don't mess with kde now its looking and working so good
<KOPRajs> the problem comes suddenly... I mean all icons disappear at once
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<KOPRajs> and plasma-desktop is eating about 10% CPU even if I'm not doing anything
<vince> KOPRajs: No idea what this problem is :s
<KOPRajs> after restart of plasma-desktop it returns to 0-1%
<KOPRajs> and console is full of: plasma-desktop(5639): Failed to lock file "/var/tmp/kdecache-koprajs/kpc/kde-icon-cache.lock" , last result = 2
<KOPRajs> it was working fine in Karmic
<perlmonkey> I have nvidia twinview with 2 screens so even I can drag windows across screens
<perlmonkey> even text/typing works better in kde, it's "clever" it anticipates what you want to do
<perlmonkey> this I like very much my whole experience of linux is greatly improved
<KOPRajs> I've finally found a bug report about mine missing icons issue... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232973
<KOPRajs> so it's not only mine issue :)
<KOPRajs> there's hope for me to get this solved at least
<perlmonkey> lost my e-mails :-/
<slow-motion> hi
<perlmonkey> hello
<perlmonkey> I knew this wouldn't work
<n8w> ive upgraded to 10.4 but it still uses s2disk for suspend to disk as well as "hal"...i thought that "hal" has been removed ...
<Torch> n8w: kde depends on hal for now.
<n8w> Torch:  meanin?
<Torch> n8w: hal cannot be removed.
<n8w> Torch: ye ok, so why the manual says that it has been removed
<Torch> n8w: no idea. ;-)
<n8w> Torch:  aha:) so no spped up in suspend to disk etc?
<Torch> n8w: i don't know if the speed of suspending to disk is related to hal...
<Bucky> hi. how do i show my contacts' images in kopete?
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i fix this issue i am having http://pastebin.com/xfRbX10T
<Torch> eagles0513875: it's supposed to read "libbz2-1.0" in that file. you could manually fix that. the question is, though, how that corrupted entry got in there.
<anj> please don't laugh - but I have a feeling one of my CPU cores is ...gone...? Gkrellm and Ksysguard both show me what looks like a single core CPU
<anj> how do I find out what's going on?
<anj> same with conky, just one CPU shown
<eagles0513875> Torch: i dunno i think i have hardware issues like no other its a nightmare getting lucid installed on this desktop
<eagles0513875> Torch: fixed it with a simple apt-get clean
<leinuxdotbasher> hello anyone using zend server ce here and zend_amf module?
<featherofpfft> hey guys.  i have karmic kde3 remix and when i close pidgin it doesn't remain open in the systray.  anyone know if that can be changed?
<ubuntu_> Hello everyone
<Unholy2010> Anyone know what the program is that's preloaded into Kubunutu that allows you to have that rotating desktop cube?
<featherofpfft> i think it's built into plasma.
<Unholy2010> How do I get to plasma?
<BluesKaj-L> Unholy2010, look in system settings/desktop/desktop effects
<justin22885> hey.. is there any way to set the desktop to show desktop icons rather than widgets?
<uberamd> my kubuntu desktop came unplugged when I was browsing the web and it refused to boot back up after that. Yikes
<uberamd> Yes justin
<justin22885> how?
<uberamd> Right Click -> Desktop Activity Settings
<featherofpfft> linux doesn't like bad shutdowns.  i've had that happen to me too.
<justin22885> ive been there
<BluesKaj-L> justin22885, find the app in the kmenu then right click and choose add to desktop
<uberamd> Under Activity change it to type Desktop
<uberamd> And you changed activity to desktop type?
<justin22885> what about pointing kde to the crap in my desktop folder?
<uberamd> thats how you do it
<uberamd> you change it to Desktop type and it then uses your desktop folder to display your desktop stuff
<BluesKaj-L> !address | justin22885
<featherofpfft> is there a separate channel for kde3?
<uberamd> #obselete :)
<featherofpfft> lol
<featherofpfft> or #better
<uberamd> obsolete*
<justin22885> i wish i could install kde
<uberamd> You have KDE don't you?
<benkevan> I do I do
<featherofpfft> i am surprised at how much less traffic this channel gets than #ubuntu
<uberamd> kubuntu is significantly less popular
<Torch> featherofpfft: some may argue this is a good thing.
<featherofpfft> didn't know that.  i feel like there are a lot of people obsessed with kde.
<uberamd> there are, but there are more noob GNOME people looking for help
<justin22885> oh.. i meant, i wish i could install kde3
<featherofpfft> lol
<uberamd> I am not a fan of busy channels so this one is alright in my book
<featherofpfft> justin:  kde3 is still available.
<featherofpfft> i believe there's even an iso for 10.04
<uberamd> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<featherofpfft> karmic's the last release for kde3?
<uberamd> Lucid also: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Lucid
<featherofpfft> yay!
<BluesKaj-L> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<featherofpfft> i am running karmic with kde3 and it works beautifully.  upgrade unnecessary.  but it's good to know the tradition is continuing
<BluesKaj-L> kde4.4.3 runs nicely om karmic and lucid
<BluesKaj-L> on
<quesada> why is okular (with pdf backend, that is poppler) displaying the same pdf worse than evince?
<uberamd> anyone remember when GNOME and KDE looked relatively the same?
<quesada> if pdf backend is the same, why this big difference?
<featherofpfft> i haven't tried it.  i am scared of kde4 because it was so horrifically terrible under intrepid.
<uberamd> its much better now
<uberamd> KDE 4.0 was horrible, I hated it. But it grows on me now
<featherofpfft> cool.
<featherofpfft> i may go kubuntu4 at some point
<uberamd> try it in a VM first, no risk
<featherofpfft> yeah
<featherofpfft> good plan.
<quesada> configure backends reveals okular is using ghostcript. How do I change to poppler?
<uberamd> Ah, those were the days: http://imgur.com/X8KQW.png
<featherofpfft> aaahhh so archaic
<vbgunz> when you boot Kubuntu on verbose, the messages that fly by. where are they logged?
<sujith_h> hi all. I had installed kubuntu Lucid. But I am facing an issue with my laptop thinkpad r51. Its not starting the X. Hence I am not able to start kdm. A helping hand would be very much appreciated
<ridin> i need help, sound doesn't play from my headphones
<ridin> i can only listen to the start up sound
<sujith_h> ridin: I have an issue with the xserver as such. Its not even starting :(
<uberamd> what do the logs say for your xserver?
<uberamd> sujith_h: the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sujith_h> uberamd: Hi. There is no such file /var/log/Xorg.0.log :(
<uberamd> Do you have any Xorg logs in the /var/log folder?
<sujith_h> uberamd: Unfortunately I couldn't find any Xorg logs in /var/log :(
<uberamd> what does it say when you type startx
<sujith_h> uberamd: When I run startx, I couldn't fina any messages. And the screen remains hung
<sujith_h> uberamd: I have intel graphics card. And lspci shows the information
<uberamd> intel graphics are usually well supported, does it start when you select recovery mode from the GRUB menu then boot with failsafe graphics?
<sujith_h> uberamd: I haven't tried that.
<sujith_h> uberamd: I have installed using net installation.
<sujith_h> uberamd: not an upgrade. But by formating the hard disk and installing
<uberamd> a package may be screwed up, do you connect via ethernet or wireless?
<sujith_h> uberamd: via ethernet
<uberamd> ok, boot using grub to recovery mode. When the blue menu comes up select to start x with failsafe graphics first, if that fails try the repair broken packages option
<sujith_h> uberamd: ok.
<ridin> i need help, sound doesn't play from my headphones
<MeanderingCode> anyone use a dark theme and wrestled with getting firefox to listen to what you put in userContent.css?
<vojta> zdar kokoti
<Oxymoron> When I install Kubuntu from LiveCD, is it possible to choose "truecrypt" OS "/" and /home?
<sujith> uberamd: Hi
<uberamd> sujith: any luck?
<sujith> uberamd: I am not able to find grub menu :(
<uberamd> when you boot it should immediately display
<sujith> uberamd: I am not able to find the grub menu itself :(
<uberamd> It will say like "Kubuntu - Linux Kernel 2.6.##.##"
<uberamd> that doesn't show up?
<sujith> uberamd: I was pressing the 'esc' key for a long while
<sujith> uberamd: nope :(
<uberamd> no escape key, it should just appear automatically before KDE begins loading
<sujith> uberamd: tried both way
<Pici> If you're using grub2 it is now the shift key, not escape.
<Pici> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<uberamd> Pici: does GRUB not automatically display anymore?
<sujith> Pici: oh
<Pici> uberamd: No, it gives a little status message, but the whole list does not come up anymore.
<uberamd> Strange, mine still does on my 10.04 install
<Pici> uberamd: grub is not upgraded when you do an upgrade to a new release.
<sujith> uberamd: Pici : I will try by pressing shift right now
<smokestack> Is there any way to to download lynx via http right now? the link from kubuntu.org is broken
<smokestack> the bittorrent tracker might be down too, it's been stalled for hours
<sujith> uberamd: Hi
<smokestack> From one mirror: http://mirrors.login.com/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu/10.04/
<smokestack> the download links need to be updated on the kubuntu.org end -- it's been pointing to a 404 since last night
<sujith> uberamd: I tried with failsafe graphics. But again it didn't worked. No messages came. After that I tried with repair broken packages. Again the problem was it didn't connected to internet hence I couldn't update.
<Torch> smokestack: http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/10.04/ works for me
<smokestack> Torch: yeah, I found a mirror by manipulating a link off of ubuntu.org, but nothing on kubuntu.org or ubuntu.org points directly to it (that I could find)
<sujith> uberamd: any other solution comes in mind?
<sujith> The other problem that I faced was, when I tried to install lucid using the cd, the slash screen of kubuntu comes and after that nothing comes
<sujith> thats why I installed via net
<Oxymoron> How large swap partition do I need?
<Torch> Oxymoron: a little larger than your ram size won't hurt.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Like 4 GB?
<Torch> Oxymoron: yep
<wizkoder> I gave krita a new try and have to say it improved a lot. Now its finally good enough for me to replace gnome. Which was my last gnome program ;)
<Oxymoron> Torch: Oh and may I ask, is it possible to install Truecrypt on the run on /home and / from LiveCD weh install?
<wizkoder> s/gnome/gimp
<Oxymoron> Torch: I bought a new SSD today because I screwed up other drives and so on ...
<Sonsee> hi all, I have kde 4.4.3 and I try to set up kmail and contacts to work together. I have made an address book and imported all contacts there. So if I go to contacts in kmail I see all of them and can search through them. BUT, if I create a new email I can NOT see or add or select any contacts in that "New mail" window. Why is this?
<Torch> Oxymoron: you mean, install truecrypt when installing kubuntu?
<sujith> A helping hand to bring my x running would be appreciated.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Yes
<Oxymoron> Torch: Or do I do that afterwards?
<epoizot> got a simt107b card install but not recognised by kubuntu, any hits ?
<Torch> Oxymoron: i don't think there's a way to have it setup during install.
<Sonsee> no one can help?)
<Oxymoron> Torch: /home is able to be crypted I think on installation, not sure if its Truecrypt though.
<Torch> Oxymoron: it's not
<Oxymoron> Torch: Whats that then? :S
<wizkoder> sujith: When you start from the live cd does X come up?
<Torch> Oxymoron: cryptfs, probably. don't use it.
<Torch> Oxymoron: if you just want encryption and don't need windows compatiblity, i'd recommend against truecrypt
<EnCuKou> Hello. http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download shows a 404, has the download page moved somewhere?
<Oxymoron> Torch: Oh ***, I quit installer and change it then.
<Oxymoron> Torch: I wont use Windows or NTFS at all, only Linux and ext4
<Torch> Oxymoron: there's just no reason not to use the built-in crypt stuff.
<Torch> EnCuKou:  http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/10.04/
<Torch> EnCuKou: as an example
<EnCuKou> Thanks.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Uhm I aborted installation but it seems it still running in the background XD
<Torch> EnCuKou: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors -- this is the full list. not sure if all of the mirros have kubuntu, though.
<Torch> Oxymoron: if you want to start over with the installtion, just turn off the machine.
<Torch> Oxymoron: an unclean shutdown won't hurt in that case, you're going to re-create the filesystem anyway, i guess.
<Oxymoron> Torch: ....
<Oxymoron> yes, it has formatted anyway, I just will get broken install on it, reformat
<Oxymoron> brb
<sujith> wizkoder: when I try to boot using live cd
<sujith> wizkoder: I am getting the splash screen. Nothing more than that happens. And somehow I feel the screen gets hung
<wizkoder> sujith: Then I guess it will not work at all. Thats what the live CD is good for :) What system do you have?
<sujith> wizkoder: ooh :( I am having Thinkpad r51 laptop. With intel graphics card and intel ethernet
<sujith> wizkoder: the ethernet is working thats why I were able to install via internet
<wizkoder> sujith: I would try with another live cd first. like knoppix.
<Oxymoron> Torch: Yeah now we do another try :P
<sujith> wizkoder: But I wonder, the karmic cola worked perfectly in my laptop
<wizkoder> sujith: Okay, thats really strange. I fear I am not deep enough involved to fix this. No clue what changed in the drivers/kernel lately.
<sujith> wizkoder: This is for the first time that kubuntu installation failed in my laptop :(
<Oxymoron> Torch: Do you know if its possible to install TrueCrypt on whole drives and/or ext4 partitions, not only /?
<Torch> sujith: you could try the alternative installer cd
<Torch> Oxymoron: i have never used truecrypt
<sujith> Torch: can you give me the link please?
<Torch> sujith: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<sujith> Torch: Since I am from India, I took indian mirror
<sujith> Torch: I wonder which one should I pick
<jopa> I have looked everywhere, after upgrade to 10.04 I am stuck with white desktop background and can't find any way to change it, maybe I need more coffee
<sujith> Torch: I tried kubuntu. So I think link would be http://www.kubuntu.com/getkubuntu/downloadmirrors right?
<Torch> sujith: no. the link i gave you is valid for kubuntu
<sujith> Torch: ok
<jopa> finally found it under "folder view activity settings" nothing in system settings
<Torch> jopa: that's because you can have an unlimited number of activities
<sujith> Torch: but I couldn't find the kubuntu iso for the link that was given by you?
<Torch> sujith: http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/
<Torch> sujith: pick either link from the alternate install cd
<Torch> (the one you need, obviously)
<ZeroKewl> hi
<n8w> hey
<ZeroKewl> how do i get user list back on Konversation i hit a button and user list is gone
<n8w> whats up with kubuntu download?
<n8w> i wanna donwload kubuntu but its seems that the download section doesnt work
<Torch> ZeroKewl: settings menu, show nicklist
<Torch> n8w: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Torch> could some op adjust the topic please, this tires me.
<ZeroKewl> ty
<n8w> Torch: ye ive tried that,but i wasnt sure that i would download Kubuntu n not ubuntu
<Torch> n8w: the mirrors i checked seem to all have a kubuuntu subdir
<n8w> Torch: ok i might have overlooked it....
<sujith> Torch: Thanks, I started downloading the alternate iso from the second link, provided by you
<sujith> Torch: One doubt. What if the live cd doesn't work in the alternate cd?
<vezeena> How can you display the in5/6 etc labels in lm-sensors as the actual thing without entering the setup during boot?
<Torch> sujith: there are no guarantees. i have used that alternate cd two years ago... it's just a suggestion, nothing more.
<n8w> im gonna reinstall my system.could u pls tell what folders i should backup(except for /home).........var?etc?
<Torch> n8w: the most important is /etc
<n8w> Torch: ok,does that mean that im not gonna have to set up my system from the scratch?
<Torch> n8w: you will still have to do that
<Torch> n8w: etc has some stuff you might want to keep, like global configs, ssh keys and so on.
<n8w> Torch: eee...i mean, my settings r bein stored in my home directory right?
<Torch> n8w: your kde settings, yes
<n8w> Torch: ye exactly, especialy global settings
<Torch> n8w: what do you mean by global settings?
<n8w> Torch: bash n so on
<Torch> n8w: your bash config is probably also stored in your home, unless you changed it globally in /etc
<n8w> Torch: ee sry, just a wrong interpretation
<n8w> Torch: ok then...so lets recap....home,etc,var..is that it?
<Torch> n8w: you probably don't need var, but it won't hurt.
<Torch> n8w: no one knows what you spread across your filesystem ;-) you could have stuff in /usr/local, you could have more stuff in /opt
<n8w> Torch: k...i wanna backup as much as possible,coz i dont wanna spend hours on setting up stuff the way i like it
<Torch> n8w: not even thinking of that whole website you could have set up in /srv ;-)
<Torch> n8w: well, your personal KDE settings are, as you already said, in /home. so you won't lose those.
<n8w> Torch: yep...well the only thing im gonna have to take care of is my db2 server
<quesada> is there a ppa for poppler and okular?
<oxymoron> Torch: Btw, do you know if theres huge performance diffrence between extrnal and internal HDDs?
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i got a short question, is there anyone who could tell me, whatfor Desktop activitys  are ?
<n8w> Torch: im sry but ive got one lat question...i also need to backup settings for my printers...is that also in /home?
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> dolphin wants to start films with kaffeine which isnt installed. How do I update its knowledge?
<Matisse> dont wanna remove each entry in file handling settings...
<kazama> q
<n8w> im tyrin to use simplebackupsuite but everytime i hit "backup now" it doesnt do anythin
<n8w> anyone using simplebackup?
<rmrfslash> Does someone know how I can get apt-get through a proxy if I a) export http_proxy=proxy:8080  b) I can wget from www.google.com
<rmrfslash> apt-get update however is met with a series of "Cannot initiate the connection"
<Ep5iloN> n8w: if some service or prog do not work, check the log files..
<rmrfslash> says "Cannot initiate the connection to 8080:80
<rmrfslash> why is it doing that
<Torch> rmrfslash: man apt.conf
<rmrfslash> there is no apt.conf
<Torch> rmrfslash: read the manpage
<rmrfslash> Torch: is there a reason they wouldn't use the environment variable?
<Torch> rmrfslash: i have no idea
<rmrfslash> Torch: also... reading the manpage it says If no one of the above settings is specified,
<rmrfslash>            http_proxy environment variable will be used.
<Torch> rmrfslash: why don't you just set the thing in the apt.conf and try it.
<rmrfslash> I did that too
<rmrfslash> and forgive me if I expect things to work
<tim__> whats the best html/javascript IDE for kubunut/linux?
<rmrfslash> clearly apt-get is dumb enough not to be able to detect that I didn't use a "http://" in from of my export http_proxy=proxy:8080 env variable
<rmrfslash> because export http_proxy=http://proxy:8080 works
<Torch> rmrfslash: it's not valid without the protocol
<rmrfslash> let me man that up
<rmrfslash> can't default to http?
<rmrfslash> also, if I explicitely define the port... who cares if I use a protocol
<rmrfslash> isn't this what IANA is for?
<Torch> rmrfslash: because it could be https
<rmrfslash> there's https_proxy for that
<rmrfslash> http_proxy implies http://
<rmrfslash> obviously.
<noaXess> how can i get all dependencies of an installed app.. what lib's the app needs?
<noaXess> uses?
<Pici> noaXess: apt-cache depends
<noaXess> Pici: thanks..
<Sonsee> how to make new windows appear on top in kde? somehow if I open something it shows on background..?
<Sonsee> is it impossible?))
<Torch> rmrfslash: nonsense. https_proxy is the env var for https requests. also, i really don't see where you're aiming at here.
<rmrfslash> apt-get uses http, so it looks at the http_proxy env var right?
<rmrfslash> whatever, I lost interest
<Matisse> dolphin wants to start films with kaffeine which isnt installed. How do I update its knowledge?
<Torch> Matisse: right click on movie file, select properties, click on the little wrench and change the application preference order
<Matisse> yeah, but how do I remove this non-existing-kaffeine?
<Matisse> I dont wanna remove each entry in file handling settings...
<Torch> Matisse: try system settings -> advanced -> file associations
<Sonsee> I have imported contacts into kmail. They are all there, I can search through them, but when I write an email, I cannot select or even see any address of my address book, any ideas?
<Sonsee> *in "New email" window
<Sonsee> only recent address book seems to work there
<kottlett> hi! will kde 4.4.3 be part of lucid at some time, or is the ppa the only way?
<acemo> after installing a new graphics card driver, do i have to reboot or is restarting X enough?
<Torch> acemo: making sure the kernel module is loaded and restarting X is enough
<acemo> Torch: how can i check if its loaded? i just tried glxgears and glxinfo and both give me a nice segmentation fault
<Torch> acemo: if you're not sure, reboot
<acemo> Torch: i'm on a live cd, checking if the new 10.5 catalyst drivers work for my 5730 mobility
<Mamarok> kottlett: it might end up in the regular backports
<Torch> acemo: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log you'll see which driver X is using
<Mamarok> kottlett: keep an eye on http://kubuntu.org
<Torch> acemo: glxinfo will tell you what X knows about the opengl support the driver provides
<Torch> acemo: ah, you knew that. missed it.
<binarylooks> since today, rekonq loses the scroll bars sometimes. anybody else see the problem?
<kottlett> Mamarok: ok... thx. should bugs still be reported to launchpad, with a link to the (possibly fixed) bug on the kde tracker? or are they unlikely to be backported?
<Torch> kottlett: report kde bugs on bugs.kde.org
<Torch> kottlett: kde are the one fixing them
<kottlett> Torch: ok... I hoped for some fixes in lucid updates :-/
<Torch> kottlett: you'll get them on lucid, via backports, updates, ppa, whatever
<Torch> kottlett: but first kde need to fix them ;-)
<kottlett> ok
<jaime> hi, how do i keep knetworkmanager from autostarting? i only need static IP via /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj-L> jaime, you can uninstall NM or edit it in /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<jaime> BluesKaj-L: cool thanks
<BluesKaj-L> jaime, i just removed NM , and
<BluesKaj-L> ignored the NetworkManager.state
<BluesKaj-L> Nm relies on that file to work, so removing NM is probly best
<BluesKaj-L> in case you want to reinstyallNM at a later date
<vbgunz> does anyone know why the scanning part of gimp is far superior to sanegui? I mean, sanegui does about 1/10th the scan right and everything else is blank. gimp just gets it right. anyone know why?
<jaime> BluesKaj-L: yes, i don't think i will ever need it anyway
<BluesKaj-L> yup, jaime /etc/network/interfaces is best with eth0
<jaime> BluesKaj-L: these automatic system breakers annoy me to no end;) not even talking about kwallet... apt-get remove in 3..2..
<][PAPERINA][> buona sera a tutti
<][PAPERINA][> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<acemo> http://pastebin.com/KwQPaK9r Does this looks like it would be solved by rebooting? (in that case i'll have to install and reboot.. on live cd now)
<mandip> where can i configure xorg?
<mandip> how do i configure xorg?
<smithjd> cd /etc/X11
<smithjd> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<shadeslayer_> smithjd: hes gone :)
<smithjd> ah
<shadeslayer_> smithjd: or just : sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj-L> smithjd, shadeslayer_ or if he has no xorg.conf ,  http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<shadeslayer_> BluesKaj-L: but whats the point? hes gone :P
<BluesKaj-L> shadeslayer_, it's info , if you're interested , but obviously you aren't
<shadeslayer_> BluesKaj-L: im tired... thats all.. :(
<mandip> my xorg keeps restarting
<mandip> i get this in log
<mandip> 2010-05-26 21:27:15	Big-PC	kernel	[ 5319.631894] [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation -12!
<mandip> 2010-05-26 21:28:14	Big-PC	kernel	[ 5378.183384] usb 1-2: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
<mandip> and a bit more
<shadeslayer_> mandip: ah youre back :)
<shadeslayer_> BluesKaj-L: ^^
<shadeslayer_> mandip: nvidia card?
<mandip> im actually harjot
<mandip> messege him instead
<shadeslayer_> ah :)
<shadeslayer_> harjot: nvidia-card?
<mandip> ATI RADEON
<BluesKaj-L> mandip, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mandip> Will that reconfigure completely?
<BluesKaj-L> it opens the file for editing
<mandip> Nothing is happening
<BluesKaj-L> where did you post the command?
<mandip> konsole
<mandip> should i do it in tty?
<mandip> BluesKaj-L: what should i do?
<BluesKaj-L> it's best to stop kdm , so you'll need to drop to a tty , alt+ctrl+f1 , the sudo service kdm stop , run the xorg command
<BluesKaj-L> then startx
<lvlech> does anyone know how to fix the sound on firefox? I'm using 64 bit kubuntu.
<mandip> Ok im going to disconnefct for this
<puddle> Hi guys
<puddle> what is the latest version of Kubuntu ?
<jessejazza> 10.4
<BluesKaj-L> 10.04
<puddle> cheers
<jessejazza> 10.04... yes sorry... bit brief on the typing this evening
<lvlech> does anyone know how to fix the sound on firefox? I'm using 64 bit kubuntu.
<jessejazza> think you've got to add the codecs
<smithjd> xorg-edgers overlay: i have an issue with a resolution that works fine on supported packages but i can't get 1024x800. the binary driver had the same issue but a toggle in the modules config actually allowed my notebook to not mis-display.
<lvlech> ah. Can you be more specific?
<smithjd> 1200x800.
<acemo> how do i reset my x config? it seems to have installed the one i used during the live cd, but i don't have fglrx installed now.
<Phloog> Hi there!
<Phloog> I just upgraded to Kubuntu 10.04 from 9.10, and compositing doesn't work (Hardware drivers also says 'no optional drivers are used') - but when booting from the live CD, compositing works like a charm. I'm on a bit aged laptop with a ati radeon 9600 mobility... can someone push me in the right direction?
<lvlech> does allow files to be save/view on the desktop screen?
<lvlech> does anyone know how to allow files to be save/view on the desktop screen?**
<oxymoron> If I do this command "sudo ln -s /home/oxymoron/Publikt /tvixhd1", I got /tvixhd1/Publikt instead of the content of ~/Publikt,- WHy? :S
<lvlech> I don't want to see it in that rectangle looking thing
<FireCrotch> Does anyone know if there is some kind of problem with the Kubuntu alternate-i386 iso? I haven't been able to boot from it. md5 of the image was good, and the burn was good.
<Phloog> lvlech, I think you can switch to "old fashioned" behaviour (desktop = folder)
<lvlech> where is that?
<Phloog> umm, wait a sec
<lvlech> FireCrotch: did you burn kubuntu as iso?
<FireCrotch> lvlech: yes
<Phloog> try:   right click, desktop activity settings, activity, type: Folder view
<Phloog> but I'm not 100% sure
<oxymoron> If I do this command "sudo ln -s /home/oxymoron/Publikt /tvixhd1", I got /tvixhd1/Publikt instead of the content of ~/Publikt,- WHy? :S
<bukayo> 4.5 b1 is out. will it be maverick's def?
<oxymoron> bukayo: KDE 4.5 beta?! :O
<Phloog> oxymoron: maybe because the folder "/tvixhd1" already exists?
<bukayo> oxymoron: yep..ppa cud be in a few days?
<espada> hi
<espada> hello?
<oxymoron> Phloog: Shouldnt it? :S
<espada> how do I add the nice wheather widget? the one with the sun and the clouds??
<oxymoron> bukayo: Wow, cool need to test out I think ... but not sure, do you think its stable?
<Phloog> oxymoron: well you want to create a symlink - that's not going to work if something identical-named (a file, or folder) is already there!
<lvlech> thanks Phloog
<lvlech> it works
<Phloog> glad I could help lvlech ;)
<lvlech> another one
<lvlech> does anyone know where the trash can is?
<oxymoron> Phloog: Ah I misunderstood how it work xD Thanks for the explanation man, helped me out! :) I was annoyed when was going to fix my mediastreamer before fast and symlink didnt work, awkward xD
<bukayo> lvlech: open dolphin
<lvlech> thanks
<ridin> i'm unable to listen to music or sounds from youtube, amarok, etc, however i can only hear the start up sound
<ridin> please help
<oxymoron> bukayo: But I cannot understand the focus on Beta, completely wrong areas to fix and then Kmix and Akonadi is delayed, what a ********
<bukayo> lvlech: or you can add widget to your task bar
<oxymoron> Akonadi have been delayed for the last time
<lvlech> even better
<lvlech> thanks
<oxymoron> Hopefully OpenGL will work correctly now with QT 4.7 and KDE 4.5
<espada> so please?? I need a better wheather widget
<ridin> someone??
<espada> this one is too plain
 * oxymoron loves his SSD disk, apt-get update goes light speeds faster and boot time under 5 seconds
<Phloog> ridin: try to lookup Pulseaudio
<oxymoron> EVERYTHING goes faster .... even web browser, because cache writing is faster.
<ridin> ok phloog, i'll check that out
<lvlech> ridgin: are you using 64 bit kubuntu?
<dukem> hey does anyone kno how to install a theme for quassel?
<ridin> me?
<lvlech> ya
<lvlech> sorry
<ridin> no, 32 bit
<lvlech> did you install flash player?
<ridin> i've reinstalled 3 times
<ridin> the first installation it worked fine
<lvlech> do you have pulseaudio?
<espada> please someone
<ridin> no
<espada> so please?? I need a better wheather widget
<lvlech> I think you need that
<ridin> ok. i'm installing updates so i'll check that out
<oxymoron> Btw, does someone know how to change download path for Chrome?
<lvlech> ridin: set your PCM and master on mixer to 100%
<ridin> lvlech: do i need pulseaudio for that?
<lvlech> I have mine on
<ridin> ok...
<ridin> installing
<Phloog> does someone know what I could do if when booting from the 10.04 live CD, compisiting works like a charm, but if booting from HDD after upgrading a 9.10 to 10.04, compositing doesn't work
<Phloog> (same PC of course ;) )
<puddle> I have an old version of kubuntu, and it is refusing to upgrade, i tried sudo apt-get upgrade it does it but afterwards its still the same does anyone have a sollution for this?
<oxymoron> Phloog: Yeah, you do a clean install of 10.04 ;)
<Phloog> har har.
<Phloog> :)
<espada> so please?? I need a better wheather widget
<Phloog> well obviously it's a configuration issue.
<oxymoron> Phloog: I got same issue myself earlier when upgrading from Karmic to Lucid, doenst work well. It never works fell upgrading to new version, configuration incompatibility, its hopeless.
<Phloog> hm. hard to accept, that  *G*
<Phloog> because otherwise, upgrading worked so well
<espada> yooo nobody got a better wheather widget???!!
<espada> I mean is not too hard to reply
<Phloog> okay I'll dig into config files some more :]
<espada> nevermind I got it in kde-look
<oxymoron> Phloog: Yeah I tried long time with my stubborness, but gave up. I had same problems every single time since 8.04 of Kubuntu, always trouble. It feels like everything went well but in the backend everything ********* up
<ridin> yay, it's working
<ridin> thanks lvlech!!
<lvlech> ridin: np :)
<lvlech> see you guys
<oxymoron> Btw, why is that freaking /dev/fd0 added everrytime to fstab, nobody using floppy today anyway? D.
<espada> kde-look should look more like a iphone app store
<espada> thanks for ignoring
<espada> me
<Torch> espada: cwp?
<espada> what's a multi-protocol IM? with facebook and myspace?
<ridin> espada: i use pidgin
<espada> eerrr KDE 4 preferably
<ridin> espada: pidgin
<ridin> :P
<espada> really? since when is qt4?
<ridin> idk what you just said, new to linux
<ridin> but sudo apt-get install pidgin
<espada> get out irc
<ridin> why
<espada> cuz
<ridin> not a good reason
 * ridin wears a 5 ton anvil
<oxymoron> May I ask why Kdevelop isnt in *buntu soruce mirrors yet, I mean without have to add backport packages?
<dukem> anyone know any good chat rooms
<espada> wow since when font changing is on the fly?
<espada> that's slick
<MPX> When will catalyst 10.5 be added to the repository*?
#kubuntu 2010-05-27
<DT`> my computer supports booting to USB, can i install Lucid to an 8gb stick and run it from that?  if so, can it be done from within another linux distro?
<havane31> with unetbootin
<DT`> got a link handy to the page for that?
<havane31> you can easily found it with google
<havane31> find
<DT`> ok thanks
<amichair> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DT`> aha
<DT`> thank you amichair and havane31
<amichair> DT`: I'm not sure if it's updated, but there's a usb creator in kubuntu's menus too...
<havane31> :)
<DT`> well i'm not using kubuntu, i'm on crunchbang, almost everything need to be done command line or i need to know the exact name of the program
<DT`> (which is great for low power systems like my old AMD k5 with a whopping 100mb of ram :P)
<amichair> DT`: ok then, I guess u can read up on various methods and pick the one which suits your needs :-)
<havane31> xubuntu is a good choice
<DT`> havane i ran xubuntu on it, but the new (9.x+) don't run on it all. with crunchbang i can actually use a live CD and not have to install to disk
<ridin> sound isn't playing when i watch youtube videos
<ridin> i've installed pulseaudio, doesn't seem to help
<havane31> you could try with unetbootin DT`
<havane31> it is faster with an usb stick, faster with a live cd
<DT`> i may do that after reading the page
<havane31> faster than with a live cd
<DT`> USB is not an option on that old fossil tho :/
<havane31> ( my english is not perfect)
<DT`> (neither is mine and i'm american :P)
<havane31> ( i am french :)
<DT`> now, if i use unetbootin to make a live USB stick, will it save setting and so forth?
<DT`> in other words, will it act like a hard disk install?
<havane31> it will save if it is persistent i think
<havane31> it is an option
<DT`> ok
<DT`> will have to look. that seems to be the easiest option
<DT`> not quite ready to format my hard drive. got alot of stuff to back up first
<havane31> i saw on official ubuntu webpages a software used to make bootable usb sticktoo
<sidney> someone has a lins as to where i register a nick
<sidney> link
<Gerwin> sidney: /msg NickServ help register
<ridin> so, can anyone help??
<DT`> sorry ridin, i've never had an issue with audio on any computer i've done :(
<Gerwin> ridin: What's your problem?
<havane31> it is called universal usb installer
<havane31> DT`
<ridin> Gerwin: I can't listen to flash files, or anything else, only amarok and the start up sound
<Gerwin> ridin: Sorry, no experience on that :(
<DT`> ok, i'll mess with that stuff in a bit, will return if i have an issues, thanks all
<ridin> none of my output devices work
<Gerwin> At least one of them must be working, since you can hear the startup sound, and can listen to Amarok ;)
<ridin> not anymore.
<alex_____> kubuntu rocks!
<amichair> alex_____: agreed :-)
<alex_____> The plymouuth boot app doesn't works well!
<SovereignEntity> can someone here help with a pysdm error message
<SovereignEntity> An error occurred while mounting /media/sdc1
<Typos_King> SovereignEntity:   yes, that error means that 'error occurred while mounting /media/sdc1' :)
<SovereignEntity> Typos_King:  but i uninstalled the program and the drive is mounter with another program
<SovereignEntity> but i still get the error
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> you seem to think is 'pysdm' for some reason, maybe the error comes from something else :), from changes pysdm made to fstab
<SovereignEntity> ok can someone point me in the direction to get rid of this error
<chilipep4> hello.  say, i've never used kubuntu, but was wondering how it compares to ubuntu?  yeah, sure, i understand it uses kde instead of gnome, but that can't be literally the only difference ... (can it???)
<alex_____> yeap, thats the only difference
<SovereignEntity> the error came up after installing and using pysdm
<SovereignEntity> thats why i unstalled
<Typos_King> chilipep4:   yes :)
<Typos_King> chilipep4:    that's pretty much it
<chilipep4> alex____, Typos_King: oh, so it still uses openoffice, ubuntuone, jockey, and doesn't really have any more bugs?
<Typos_King> yeap
<Typos_King> just different desktop manager and default window manager, I don't use kwin, I use another window manager, but run kde apps :)
<alex_____> kubuntu just install kde desktop almost without applying any customization
<chilipep4> ah, well, thanks for the information.  i guess that satisfies my curiosity
<dbc254> looking at my directories from a shell, there's an "L" instead of a "D" in front of my /home directory.  Does this mean it's a link?
<Typos_King> sounds like it
<judgen> is there a nighly repo for kde4.5beta for lucid somewhere?
<Typos_King> dbc254:    can you post a screenshot of what you're looking at?  in Details mode, paste it at imgur.com
<Typos_King> I dunno if that means is a link or not, sounds like it from what you said, then again, dunno, mine isn't, when I'm on ~
<Typos_King> dbc254:    ksnapshot :)
<Typos_King> dbc254:    so, which is the link?  I don't see it on that image?
<dbc254> the top left window is my shell
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> I don't see your HOME folder as being a link, it isn't even listed in any way anyway, you do have a link  there, but that's another matter
<snarkfish> how do you get thumbnails for movie files?
<Typos_King> snarkfish:     take a quick snapshot of the movie :)
<Typos_King> make a thumbnail off it
<Typos_King> usually a media player will have such tool, I use xine-ui, and has a 'camera' icon I can just click and snapshots it
<snarkfish> isnt there some sort of plugin that will make previews of movie files?
<Typos_King> maybe, I never looked for one myself
<dbc254> http://imgur.com/3166p.jpg
<markus_> snarkfish: If you find out let me know. We need that for videocatcher :)
<Typos_King> dbc254:  saw that
<snarkfish> well i found out how to use ffmpeg.. want the link?
<snarkfish> markus_: http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2008/03/29/creating-video-thumbnails-using-ffmpeg/
<markus_> snarkfish: Googled that up too. Already checking if this program uses ffmpeg. (read that mplayer also creates thumbnails)
<snarkfish> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/08/howto-set-movie-covers-as-thumbnails-on.html
<snarkfish> wonder if the second link would work with dolphin cause its a gtk program
<Typos_King> snarkfish:     I may look into mplayer arguments, it may allows a quickshot at some offset or so
<snarkfish> hmm ok. thanx
<snarkfish> what about this one? http://blog.radevic.com/2008/06/how-to-create-movie-or-video-frame.html
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> can't say snarkfish
<Typos_King> looks ok though
<rats> hi all I hve a proublem with screen resolution When I restart my box it reverts back to the default screen resolution Is there a way to set the resolution and keep it the same after rebooy, Kubuntu 10.04 Nvidia graphics Thanks
<jinzougen> Anyone around? Kubuntu isn't recognizing my Canon printer, which is a new development...
<jinzougen> It shows up on lsusb though
<siran> hi all
<siran> where can I download a Live CD to boot Kubuntu ?
<siran> can all downloads be used live ?
<Dragnslcr> siran- I know the desktop CD and DVD can
* txwikinger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Torrent: (x86) http://bit.ly/aCu4C0 (AMD64) http://bit.ly/cCS4kR (Netbook) http://bit.ly/9PFkOD |
* txwikinger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Torrent: (x86) http://bit.ly/aCu4C0 (AMD64) http://bit.ly/cCS4kR (Netbook) http://bit.ly/9PFkOD |
* txwikinger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04 LTS: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release | KDE SC 4.4: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guideines | Torrent: (x86) http://bit.ly/aCu4C0 (AMD64) http://bit.ly/cCS4kR (Netbook) http://bit.ly/9PFkOD |
<moonraker> +++++
<moonraker> -+
<jaem> Hello.  I installed the ubuntu-desktop meta-package on Kubuntu, just to try it out later, and it fiddled with my file associations.  Is there an easy way to reverse this?  (e.g. if some package's post-install messed with them, is there a corresponding Kubuntu package I could reinstall to do the opposite?)
<king_> hi
<king_> join #ubuntu-es
<alex_____> it would be great to match consitency betwen the kubuntu plymouth theme, kdm and ksplash
<BiggFREE> Hi
<alex_____> hi
<BiggFREE> bbl
<matyd1> running kubuntu 10.04 and I am wondering why when I hook my hdmi cord up to the television it isn't working? I've tried googling but not too sure where to start or how to word it
<matyd`> i'm running kubuntu 10.04 and am wondering why, when I plug my hdmi cord into the laptop that's connected to the television doesn't work. I tried googling buthad no luck and really wasn't sure how to even word that lol
<mase_wk> matyd: hi matyd
<matyd> hello
<mase_wk> there are a number of reasons why it may not work, firstly your card may not be supported
<mase_wk> if it is supported, it may be using the incorrect driver
<mase_wk> those are the most common causes.
<mase_wk> can you tell me a bit about the video card your using ?
<matyd> yeah, sorry i'm pretty new to linux
<matyd> pretty newb tbh
<mase_wk> actually another common cause is that you just haven't told it to out put to the hdmi port, but we'll get to that later
<mase_wk> thats fine, no experience needed
<matyd> yeah i opened the kde multiple monitors deal and it just says its not configured
<mase_wk> ok, no problem, so to begin with, what is your video card ?
<mase_wk> what make /model
<mase_wk> this can usually be found in the hardware manual
<mase_wk> if you don't know off the top of your head
<matyd> let me check ;P
<matyd> pretty sure its: Discrete NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS graphics
<mase_wk> okay then. gimme a few mins, just have to attend to some thing and i'll be right back
<matyd> sorry i was wrong
<matyd> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<matyd> fixed it, went to desktop settings and check marked desktop effects
<matyd> works awesome now thanks
<matyd> okay its working and everything but the sound is not
<mase_wk> hey sorry got a bit caught up
<mase_wk> so you got it working , cool
<mase_wk> except for the sound
<matyd> right
<matyd> tried playing a movie, the sound played on the laptop but didn't play on my surround sound
<mase_wk> well done, i guess from a sound pov you could look at kmix
<mase_wk> right click on the sound / speaker icon
<sokeman> anyone from townsville???
<mase_wk> and select show mixer window
<mase_wk> then on mine, i have a button that says master
<matyd> kmix isn't bold
<matyd> can't click on it
<mase_wk> if you click on the button it should expand
<matyd> ahh i got ya
<mase_wk> yeh you should get all the different options, you might just have one of the options muted
<mase_wk> or low
<sokeman> ANYONE from townsville???
<mase_wk> sokeman: if someone is from townsville they will say so
<matyd> i did have one muted, let me check now
<mase_wk> also not everyone is monitoring the channel all the time
<mase_wk> matyd: there is also a sound option in the system settings
<mase_wk> wich allows you to increase/ decrease the device priority
<mase_wk> that may be of some use to you
<matyd> k let me check that also
<mase_wk> it could possibly list an HDMI output
<mase_wk> which can be increased in priority for video
<mase_wk> i don't have HDMI unfortunately so i have never tried it
<matyd> yeah it did and i was able to test the 'HDA Intel, INTEL HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)' and it worked
<mase_wk> cool
<mase_wk> well done
<matyd> trying to figure out how to get it to work for the movie hehe
<matyd> well its not working for the movie that is currently playing though
<matyd> the driver is working though heh
<matyd> could it be the dragon player?
<matyd> should i look into another media player for the movies maybe
<matyd> vlc
<liveCD> hi guys, I installed Kubuntu yesterday, everything fine, install and upgrade some stuff
<liveCD> then today when I reboot, I stumble upon a grub prompt and nothing more :S
<fede11001> Hi
<fede11001> Could you please help me?
<fede11001> I have just installed Kubuntu 10.04
<fede11001> and have no sound...
<liveCD> check the volume with kmix
<liveCD> fede11001: how did you check the sound ?
<fede11001> i just have to input kmix in the console
<fede11001> i am new at this.. sorry :S
<lyhana8> fede11001: Alt+F2 then type kmix
<lyhana8> or in the statut bar, also check your speaker
<fede11001> the speaker in the status bar
<fede11001> is ok
<fede11001> when i ran kmix it keeps loading
<fede11001> and after that nothing happens...
<fede11001> the program on the tray gets closed
<fede11001> i have an NVidia hda
<fede11001> it seems to be a quite regular error
<fede11001> but i found no solution in forums or google
<fede11001> :S
<fede11001> there are some site that asks if i am running pulse
<fede11001> or something like that..
<fede11001> any idea?
<lyhana8> did ypu try to install the proprietary driver ? Alt+F2 type `driver` and open the  1st one
<lyhana8> fede11001: If it's a fresh install I don't think so, pulse is for Ubuntu, Kubuntu use ALSA
<fede11001> just a sec
<fede11001> it just detected driver for the video Card
<lyhana8> not sure, but maybe the driver for the HDa is inside
<lyhana8> you can give it a try
<lyhana8> otherwise check if ALSA is install
<fede11001> how do i do that :S
<tim_> Whats the best app for programming HTML/Javascript
<fede11001> i am so screwed
<lyhana8> tim_: you choose: kate, gedit, jedit, quanta+, kompozer, vim XD
<lyhana8> fede11001: with a console : aptitude search alsa
<lyhana8> the line beginning with `i` mean the package is install
<fede11001> ok, i will do so
<fede11001> i have not installed synaptic yet
<lyhana8> also look at this line to know your card model : `lspci | grep -i audio`
<tim_> lyhana8: which one would you say is teh best
<lyhana8> its a command line, plus you dont need synaptic, there is kpackagekit for KDE
<lyhana8> I got alsa-base and alsa-utils installed
<fede11001> when i do alsamixer in the console is there
<fede11001> yes i have just lloked at it
<fede11001> i will try to modify
<fede11001> the model type
<fede11001> in order to check if there was the error
<fede11001> really-... i dont have a clue of what i am doing
<lyhana8> don't understand the 5 last sentences
<fede11001> lol
<fede11001> it seems that alsa is installed
<lyhana8> you're discovering a whole new world :D
<fede11001> i am reading at document that explains that the sound issue is very common with intel cards..
<fede11001> and that i should change the model in this file
<fede11001> etc/modprobe.d/options.conf
<fede11001> however, this file was not created
<lyhana8> try to restart it: sudo service alsa-mixer-save restart
<fede11001> i hope it works
<fede11001> ÑS
<fede11001> ok i wil try
<fede11001> just a sec
<lyhana8> fede11001: you can ask help on #ubuntu and #alsa (if this one exists)
<lyhana8> I've to restart
<sokeman> anyone from townsville
<sokeman> anyone from townsville???
<fede11001> fede@afrika:~$ sudo service alsa-mixer-save restart
<fede11001> [sudo] password for fede:
<fede11001> restart: Unknown instance:
<alonea> hey, what is a good program for doing video chat? Like with aim or something?
<noaXess> if i run digiKam i get a error message but just with a title: Nepomuk Data Storage.. any idea?
<noaXess> and on login i get also a error message.. i can't remember.. full in work.. but also anything with nepomuk, that some package must be installed to use it..
<well_laid_lawn> !kopete | alonea
<ubottu> alonea: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: use pidgin.. cause it supports also IRC in kde4
<alonea> Pidgin doesn't support video, bu
<noaXess> alonea: ok.. hm..
<alonea> I was just at their website
<alonea> and they said they dont
<noaXess> alonea: video for what protocoll?
<noaXess> i just use video in skype..
<alonea> aim or msn is what I am looking for. Aim preferably
<alonea> does Kopete work with Ubuntu Remix? or do I need KDE for that?
<noaXess> alonea: hm.. i think some kde packages will also be installed if you install kopete on ubuntu
<noaXess> so try apt-cache depends kopete, so you see what packages it need
<alonea> noaXess: and does Kopete support video with most of the basic protocols?
<noaXess> alonea: i don't know.. cause i used kopete not long time in kde4..
<noaXess> kopete.kde.org
<alonea> looking in their documentation, haven't seen anything about video yet
<lyhana8> fede11001: any progress ?
<fede11001> nope
<fede11001> y tirde to force de alsa reload
<fede11001> and the driver is still not working
<alonea> looks like MSN and yahoo. that will work I think
<fede11001> i mean should happen to someone else before
<fede11001> :S
<fede11001> it weird to dont find an answr
<fede11001> when i did  sudo alsa force-reload
<fede11001> the speaker in the tray disappeared
<lyhana8> you can try to install pulse maybe
<fede11001> ok...
<fede11001> do i need to de-install alsa before doing that
<fede11001> how do i get synaptic
<fede11001> by console?
<alonea> hopefully its not a hassle to set up the webcam for it. kinda sucky that something like this doesn't have great support, but can't blame Linux guys too much...not like the companies help
<fede11001> got synaptic
<lyhana8> fede11001: use `kpackagekit`
<lyhana8> sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-base
<fede11001> ok in kpackagekit
<fede11001> i search fo rpulse and there are a lot of options
<fede11001> which one should i select
<fede11001> pulse library?
<lyhana8> read the description: pulseaudio
<fede11001> all of them?
<fede11001> lyhana8 should i install all pulses packages???
<lyhana8> fede11001: the one call `pulseaudio` and pulseaudio-utils
<zus> hello
<alonea> ok, so I see myself and stuff under kopete under video in the settings, but how do I actually have a video chat with someone??? I dont see a button anywhere
<alonea> it says its supports msn, but I dont see a button anywhere to start a video conference.
<zus> does anyone use gtk record my desktop?  is any one having problems loading  videos to youtube  with lucid?
<pushax> hi all.  Has anyone installed FGLRX drivers successfully on 10.04?
<dubis> hello ......
<dubis> Is there french people
<dubis> Hello
<lyhana8> dubis: yep
<dubis> lyhana8: Do you speak french ?
<lyhana8> oui dubis
<dubis> cool ...........J'ai des soucis avec akonnadi ????
<FireCrotch> Does anyone have any idea when there will be KDE SC 4.5b1 packages available?
<oxymoron> Is it possible check computer components watt using on Kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !fr | dubis !sensors | oxymoron "might" include wattage
<ubottu> dubis !sensors | oxymoron "might" include wattage: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<well_laid_lawn> !sensors | oxymoron "might" include wattage
<ubottu> oxymoron "might" include wattage: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<DarkriftX> lol
<oxymoron> well_laid_lawn: Thanks :)
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<oxymoron> well_laid_lawn: Its already installed, how do I use the till?
<well_laid_lawn> oxymoron: I've never used lm_sensors sorry
<oxymoron> I only get voltage
<oxymoron> P = U * I and I want to know P, but only got U?
<oxymoron> I got this lm-sensors
<well_laid_lawn> is I time?
<oxymoron> Sorry: http://pastebin.com/U99N5Tki
<oxymoron> well_laid_lawn: No I is ampere
<oxymoron> Is my values good btw?
<oxymoron> I want to know if and how many more compontents my power supply will be able to handle ... I only got 4 modular SATA power supplies with Corsair 520 W and I got 6 disks
<oxymoron> And while I am still in good mood, if I should backup huge amounts of data into a external drive, whats the best backup app/script deal? I want to store incremental backups every week and then rewrite over every new week day by day.
<oxymoron> I want to backup several partitions on one drive.
<FireCrotch> Ok, this is a weird issue... Any time that I get an IM in pidgin when the IM window is not focused, my entire screen flashes
<well_laid_lawn> !rsync | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: Entire screen? :O
<oxymoron> well_laid_lawn: How to script rsync, I have been trying to do it but I dont understand how you do.
<FireCrotch> oxymoron: entire screen. It's related to plasma notifications, since it just happened when you highlighted me, too
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: Thats odd, have you tried another IM client?
<FireCrotch> oxymoron:  I doubt its client related, since I use quassel for IRC
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: COuld be desktop effects, knotify, new QT (If youre using 4.7) or anything.
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: Btw, I could recommend Konversation, you WILL dump Quassel for that one thats a promise.
<FireCrotch> Konversation doesn'
<FireCrotch> t have a server component that lets me connect to it from any computer running the proper client though
<FireCrotch> :)
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: Why do you need that anyway? :S
<FireCrotch> oxymoron: because I use both my laptop and my desktop, and I like to stay connected at all times, and use a GUI client
<FireCrotch> so no irssi+screen (irssi sucks)
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: Isnt it possible to connect to it from both computers then?
<FireCrotch> oxymoron: huh?
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: Connect to IRC from both laptop and desktop?
<FireCrotch> oxymoron: using different nicks, sure
<FireCrotch> But what about the stuff that I would miss when neither computer is on?
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: Not much happening on IRC anyway :P
<FireCrotch> oxymoron: maybe not on this channel :)
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: Haha no, but not many other channels either, or what ones are you talkling about?
<FireCrotch> oxymoron: #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, ##club-ubuntu, some channels on a server that I run
<oxymoron> FireCrotch: I guess I ask for more help on those channels, #kubuntu isnt really active
<noaXess> hello again
<AlexLuya_> Hello,how to make ibus support google chrome?
<noaXess> i get this error, if i login int my kde session: http://imagebin.ca/view/TQGPHs9N.html
<noaXess> what package do i need to install?
<simeon> hello
<simeon> I'm having a problem and can't find a sollution in Google/Ubuntu forums
<amichair> simeon: you can try asking here, and if someone will have ideas, they'll reply
<simeon> I'm using a USB DAC, it's set as default sound device for everything, it works fine in Amarok/Dragon player but no sound in brosers...
<simeon> and i don't think it's connected to the alsa problem everybody have
<simeon> it works just fine when i set the internal sound card as default - everything works
<simeon> and no problem under Ubuntu/Gnome - works fine
<amichair> simeon: in system settings -> multimedia, are all relevant options set to your device (e.g. video)?
<simeon> yes
<simeon> i found only one thread in ubuntuforums from somebody else about the same problem and no replies
<amichair> simeon: I think yesterday someone here had similar symptoms (sound in amarok but not in browser), but I wasn't around to hear if they found a solution - maybe in the irc logs
<amichair> sorry I don't know enough about the sound systems myself :-)
<simeon> mhm, thanks, may be lately I'll check them
<simeon> The system reads the USB DAC as: "Burr-Brown from TI"
<simeon> if it can help
<supermagnum> hi, i have a CF-29 laptop that stops responding under install from a USB drive
<supermagnum> it goes to the point that the "kubuntu" screen comes up, but then the scrren goes black and it halts.
<supermagnum> it does not respon on caps lock or numlock
<supermagnum> the light on the usb drive glows, and i have runned a test to check if there is any orrors on the USB drive
<supermagnum> errors*
<supermagnum> i am trying to install 9.10
<well_laid_lawn> it's either a bad cd burn or the graphics are playing nice - did you do the cd check?
<well_laid_lawn> s/are/aren't
<supermagnum> yes, and that came out ok
<supermagnum> any ideas ?
<supermagnum> perhaps it is possible to use a installer that does not use graphics ?
<amichair> supermagnum: is the problem when booting up from usb, or from the HDD after the installer ran? Also, did you try 10.04?
<supermagnum> it did boot windows earlier to day, but i will try to see if it boots windows now
<supermagnum> i havent tried 10.04
<supermagnum> it boots windows ok
<amichair> supermagnum: what I meant is, does the freeze occure before running the installer or after running the installer (when it asks you to restart)?
<supermagnum> it freexes during install
<supermagnum> i get to the language selsection, but thats it
<amichair> supermagnum: ok, so basically the problem is that the livecd doesn't start, regardless of installer, if I understand correctly
<supermagnum> yes
<supermagnum> i have the "live cd" on a usb disk
<amichair> probably worth trying 10.04, in any case. Maybe some related issue was fixed.
<well_laid_lawn> or try the alternate cd
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<supermagnum> ok, i will try that
<supermagnum> i can find the hardware specs on it
<well_laid_lawn> supermagnum: keep it in the channel pls - i don't know everything :]
<supermagnum>  	 Intel 915GMS chipset
<supermagnum> the specs are here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190390372296&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
<supermagnum> so, there is no problems with the minimum specs related to the hardware
<well_laid_lawn> it is way better then the min required supermagnum
<supermagnum> i know
<amichair> supermagnum: maybe u need one of those boot options that disable acpi or modsetting or those things? (sorry, I'm not familiar with the details, but I hear it recommended often in similar no-boot cases)
<supermagnum> i can take a look at the boot menu
<amichair> supermagnum: it's stuff u have to add manually to the boot commands
<kleopatra> hi guys, i have  a little problem, by pressing Ctrl+F11 some strange workbench-choosing program starts, how can i deactivate this?
<amichair> supermagnum: maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<supermagnum> it does not appear that anyting are wrong there
<amichair> kleopatra: maybe in system settings -> desktop -> effects configurations
<kleopatra> i dont know the name of the "feature"  i cant find it =(
<kleopatra> there is crtl+f1 /f2  but nothing for ctrl+f11, isnt there some confuguration file?
<supermagnum> no luck with apci off.
<amichair> kleopatra: crtl+f11 is the default for the desktop cube effect, you can click the configuration button (wrench) to change the keys or disable them
<kleopatra> amichair:  sry, for the fact i am german i couldnt follow, ctrl+f11 doesnt rly start a cube but maybe its that effect, where can i find the settings for it? is it in systemsettings?
<amichair> kleopatra: System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Desktop Cube -> click the configuration icon that looks like a wrench on that line
<anirudh> i have 2 nic adapters on my computer. of which only eth0 works and eth1 doesnt. i have given no preferences to  either in manage connections. i need my eth1 to start working. eth0 is connected to a modem and eth1 needs to be connected to a router
<amichair> kleopatra: (or just uncheck the checkbox next to Desktop Cube to disable it entirely)
<amichair> kleopatra: does that help?
<supermagnum> shit! same story with 10.04
<supermagnum> the installer hangs.. :(
<n8w> hey
<n8w> iver reinstalled my system but rewritten folders etc,var with those from my backup...since then i cant start up the xserver
<n8w> the problem is a missin nvidia driver bein referenced to in the config
<n8w> anythin i can do?
<n8w> can i somehow reset the xserver back to default?
<Torch> n8w: remove or move away /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n8w> Torch: ok...what about this. sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Torch> n8w: what abou it?
<appleseed> one of my hdd's went into DISK SLEEP and now all associated programs are frozen. I've terminated the mount.ntfs for the disk, but whenever I run mount or fdisk then the terminal freezes before showing the asleep disk. Is there a way to uncouple the associated programs so that I could save my work (Kate) on another disk?
<Torch> appleseed: no. the kernel waits on behalf of the apps for the disk. the apps can't do anything.
<appleseed> Torch: so I'm basically screwed?
<Torch> appleseed: from what you've told us, i'd say yes, you are.
<Torch> appleseed: unless the disk wakes up
<appleseed> Torch: I'll go make some really strong coffee... thx
<kleopatra> amichair: sry my girlfriend just arrived, your advice helped thx, now i can use eclipse again =)
<sheldon__cooper> hi folk...what is the status of kde 4.4.80 packaging?
<zus> hi
<boby> when we can expect kubuntu 10.04.1
<JontheEchidna> in two months, iirc
<mmaher> go kubuntu
<zus> what is 10.4.1?
<sheldon__cooper> zus: boh!
<jordi_> HI EVERYBODY
<zus> sheldon__cooper,  hi there.
<JontheEchidna> zus: A new CD image with all the post-release updates will be made available as 10.04.1
<JontheEchidna> It's mainly a convenience for people, so that they don't have tons of updates after they install 10.04
<zus> JontheEchidna,  thanks, because this is a fresh update,....
<felippe> hi
<zus> join #vbox
<zus> heh.
<n8w> what folder do printer settings reside?
<n8w> etc?
<darryl> hi i just installed kubuntu and in the menu it says firefox installer, i click on it and it says packages already installed, but i can't launch firefox
<darryl> do i have to use apt-get to install firefox?
<DarthFrog> darryl: Can you run firefox from the command line?  What happens when you try?
<darryl> says its not installed to use apt get to install it
<darryl> guess that anwsers my question
<DarthFrog> :-)
<darryl> thought firefox would come pre-installed though
<DarthFrog> Not in Kubuntu.
<DarthFrog> Do you need help in using apt-get?
<darryl> i got one more question and this is a problem i had in ubuntu as well
<darryl> i have a onboard wireless card in my laptop but i'm in a concrete building so i use a external one that goes outside my window
<darryl> but if i have the wireless switch turned off on my laptop it won't let me use my external one
<DarthFrog> So don't turn it off?
<darryl> can i disable the onboard wireless card and leave the switch on?
<DarthFrog> Use knetworkmanager and configure only the one you want to use.
<DarthFrog> No need to disable the onboard nic.
<zus> some how i dont have PgP or is it GpG installed by default, which is the lock icon in my panel
<zus> its not in my menu either
<DarthFrog> zus: Are you sure?  What happens when you type "gpg" at the command line?
<Torch> zus: that's because the icons come from the oxygen pacakge (most likely, it can be another icon pacakge, of course)
<zus> deathfrog ok the .gnupg was created...
<DarthFrog> zus: It's installed. :-)
<zus> oh then the gui part of it....was what i think i was looking for
<zus> Torch,  i dont think i have the front end installed to have the lock icon,
<DarthFrog> There's a kgpg package.
<zus> how do i exit gpg in the terminal then?
<DarthFrog> CTL-C
<zus> thanks
<hrw> hi
<hrw> someone know how to pair BT headset under kubuntu? kbluetooth is able to pair only input devices
<zus> i hate when the packetkit ask for authentication but opens the box minimized ...
<zus> thanks DarthFrog  and Torch . that sorted that right out.
<zus> had a hdd failure i have to reinstall everything from scratch...
<DarthFrog> Not fun.
<zus> what i've lost i can download/torrent back (some) problem is its been everything since i began using ubuntu since the tail end of 9.04
<DarthFrog> zus: good thing you have a backup, right?
<zus> thats what failed
<zus> whats the command line to make a back up of a file in the same folder?
<DarthFrog> cp -a <filename> <filename.bak>
<zus> thank you very much
<DarthFrog> There's nothing special about the .bak extension, BTW.  It's merely a convention for convenience; it means nothing whatsoever to the system.
<zus> but if i make a change to the original file and something does go wrong ?....
<DarthFrog> :-)
<zus> hehe im like a bull in a china shop...
<DarthFrog> But that's not the backup that's meant.  It's on the same hard drive.
<DarthFrog> Still, it's a good idea.
<DarthFrog> If you had a full system backup, or at least your home directory backed up, onto a separate hard drive|DVD|tape, you could recover from a disk failure without data loss.
<zus> i've only internal drives no externals... so i used the biggest one i had as a storage
<DarthFrog> I have a D-Link DNS-323 little NAS box, has 1.25 TB of disk space.  I run a backup using rsync via a cron job overnight from my and my wife's machines to the DNS-323.
<DarthFrog> It also has a USB print server which makes printing available over the LAN, quite convenient.
<zus> i have to get an external one day i will...now i will have to use the 80gig internal as a storage
<DarthFrog> No problem using a  second internal drive for backup.  Unless the box is stolen. :-)
<Torch> ... or the house is on fire ...
<zus> good points
<DarthFrog> Torch: If the house is on fire, it doesn't matter whether the backup is internal or external.  Unless he grabs the external disk on his way out of the burning building.  Somehow, I doubt that would be a priority.  :-)
<Torch> DarthFrog: at least i always imagine i'm going to do that in that case... that's why i have it external ;-)
<DarthFrog> Man is not a rational animal, man is a rationalizing animal. :-)
<zus> you'd be surprised what man does under pressure, sometimes its not so clever things
<oxymoron> Wow I had to go to "~/.config/google-chrome/Default/Preferences" to change default download folder, thats quite funny :D
<zus> oh, can i use one broswer with a proxy or will that change my entire network?
<oxymoron> Nvm, lol Google have hidden it well in settings :D
<oxymoron> zus: Why would you use proxy at all ?
<zus> i tried to go to British site and i couldn't view some contents because it wasnt for my area
<oxymoron> zus: Probably a reason for that?
<zus> ithis is odd, firefox is taking a long time to do anything..
<maco> zus: yes, you can set proxy settings in browser
<oxymoron> Thats why you use Chrome ;)
<georgetf> is anybody here that can help me with kde?
<georgetf> pls pm me
<zus> http://www.e4.com/ thats the site i wanted t watch a tv show on.  not certain its British but i wasnt able to veiw  the videos
<zus> the show certainly was, the it crowd.
<zus> anyways thanks then for the help, ill be back in a few.
<oxymoron> How do I crypt a partition without need to format it? :S
<wizkoder> Is the bot down. Or why does it not respond?
<DarthFrog> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DarthFrog> Botty's fine.
<_newbie_> hi all
<adilalpman> i need help about my soundcard on kubuntu 10.04
<adilalpman> i use creative SB-5.1-VX souncard and my lspci output is on http://pastebin.com/7K3W6gSL  and my system has just updated with synaptic but when i start and login to my system and when i logout i just hear a noise... any sound... :( can anybody help me? :S
<faLUCE> hi. is it possible to associate different desktops to different monitors on the same pc ?
<oxymoron> faLUCE: Wow, cool idea :P I have no idea if it works, but on *buntu/Linux it should if its possible.
<adilalpman> cany anybody help me :(
<adilalpman> cant?
<faLUCE> oxymoron: ?
<oxymoron> faLUCE: Oh sorry I meant, if it should work on any PC it owuld be on a PC with Linux
<oxymoron> faLUCE: If you havent tried it, try Compiz
<brujoh> Hey all, any tips on getting java working in firefox? it is lucid 32 bit os
<brujoh> I have installed the packages I think and tried linking to everything I could find, no luck
<claude23> Anyone know how to run KUBUNTU with qemu?
<amichair> brujoh: try enablingo the partner repositories, and installing sun-java6-plugin
<claude23> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<amichair> claude23: I use virtualbox, which is extremely simple and friendly, if you want to give it a try :-)
<claude23> amichair: it is free right?
<Rokixz> qemu is old thing, you may use Virtualbox, it's free, simple and whatever :D
<amichair> claude23: the OSE version is free in all senses, and there's another version that's free as in beer. I use OSE and never missed anything (they are almost identical). it's in the repos.
<claude23> amichair: yes but I kind of want to run it off of a CD-ROM
<amichair> claude23: from a livecd?
<adilalpman> pls somebody help mee... :'(
<uberamd> with?
<claude23> Live CD.. well I want to run the boot CD within windows
<adilalpman> i use creative SB-5.1-VX souncard and my lspci output is on http://pastebin.com/7K3W6gSL  and my system has just updated with synaptic but when i start and login to my system and when i logout i just hear a noise... any sound... :( can anybody help me? :S
<adilalpman> uberamd
<amichair> say, does anyone know if there are additional desktop effects to be added to system settings from somewhere? e.g. the fire effect for closing windows?
<amichair> claude23: u want a vm with the host being windows and the guest being kubuntu?
<claude23> amichair: yeppers
<amichair> amichair: oh. so just install virtualbox on windows from their website :-)
<amichair> woops, talking to myself
<amichair> claude23: ^^
<claude23> amichair: yes but is there a way to do it with qemu?
<amichair> claude23: and load up the kubuntu iso image into the vm, and install it in the vm. then in kubuntu install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils to get full integration
<amichair> claude23: dunno, I only tried using it once a couple years ago, then quickly moved on to vbox and never looked back
<claude23> Okay.. Does anyone here use qemu?
<brujoh> when I try to instal sun-java6-jre it gives me an error "The packages have unresolvable dependencies.l
<amichair> brujoh: hmmm.... are all the repos enabled (including partner)? and sudo apt-get updated?
<claude23> well?
<amichair> claude23: from what I remember though, it's just some command line argument to mount the cd iso image, and everything works from there
<claude23> amichair: Yes well I can do it with ubuntu..
<brujoh> amichair: I enabled partners and what do you know.... there are java packages. :)
<amichair> brujoh: yeah, I came across that, and several people have asked about it here... dunno why it moved to a separate and disabled by default repo. probably licensing stuff.
<amichair> hmmm.. !java
<amichair> we should teach ubottu about it
<amichair> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<amichair> anyone know how to change that?
<LjL> amichair: /msg ubottu !no, java is <reply> new answer
<marek_> hello!
<chris____> hallo
<kwtm> Hi!  Does Kubuntu Lucid use Phonon from KDE4, or the standard PulseAudio that comes with Ubuntu Lucid (GNOME)?  (At least, I *think* it comes with PulseAudio.)
<amichair> kwtm: I think kubuntu doesn't come with PA by default (Ubuntu does)
<kwtm> amichair: That's what I thought.  My family's Ubuntu has sound problems, but I can't use my Kubuntu experience to help them since they are different systems.  They haven't phased out PulseAudio (in Ubuntu) yet, right?  It seems that aRTs > ALSA > OSS > PulseAudio seems the fad-of-the-day system
<amichair> kwtm: all I know is that linux sound systems have been, and continue to be, a mess :-)
<apparle> how to execute or run the project in kdevelop, I have install kdevelop from backports
<wir> Geht skype auf kubuntu zu installieren?
<Pici> !de | wir
<ubottu> wir: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<amichair> are there additional desktop effects to be added to system settings? e.g. the fire effect for closing windows?
<marcelo> boa tarde gente
<Micah> does anyone here have experience making a live, persistant USB install of kubuntu?
<apparle> Micah: I am running it
<shadeslayer> !usb | Micah
<ubottu> Micah: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Micah> apparle: how did you do it?
<apparle> Micah: run the USB creator in the (k)ubuntu and create the disk
<Micah> can i do that from a live disk of lucid?
<apparle> Micah: ya boot the live disk, and then run the USB creator it is installed by default
<Micah> ok, where do i find the usb creator at?
<apparle> Micah: it is in the menu
<Micah> thanks
<Micah> will have to reboot and try shortly
<regen> hello everyone! Could any of you tell me what would cause 'ln existing_file new_link_file' to give "operation not prmitted" -- all directories exist, file exists and I've tried using 'sudo' to ensure it's not permissions...
<djustice> regen: new_link_file is in a place that has no write permissions..
<djustice> regen: sudo misuse maybe.. 'sudo su' then 'ln -s meh_file meh_link'
<fakeeee> #angola
<fakeeee> !!!
<fakeeee> :D
<fakeeee> FREE WORLD
<fakeeee> PEACE
<fakeeee> really
<matyd> Is hdmi sound not supported in kubuntu 10.04? I can get video to work using vlc or dragon player, but have to play the movie sound using amarok or something similar...
<matyd> i've tried googling this problem but haven't had any luck
<soee> are there any repos with kde 4.5b1 for kubuntu ?
<sebastian_>  Hey guys, anyone knows a media player that has gpu acceleration?  XBMC and smplayer are still lagging for me, tried most and Enna media center works great but cant get it to fullscreen
<ZachK_> sebastian_: Try VLC?
<sebastian_> its not supported yet, should be shipped in next version
<ZachK_> sebastian_: Ok...hmmm
<ZachK_> sebastian_: Well you could just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and watch your movies there
<sebastian_> ive googled forevor but didnt manage to find one that has full support of gpu acceleration, except enna media center and XBMC but XBMC isnt working, and Enna dont seem to support fullscreen mode
<sebastian_> i still need a player that has full gpu acceleration xD
<ZachK_> !patience | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Hazamonzo> Hello folks. What the name of the scanner software and the GUI for it?
<Hazamonzo> Something that begins with an x...
<bruce549> Xine
<grifo74> it's possible make a ad-hoc to share my internet to other computors
<grifo74> i try make a ad-hoc but fail
<i3> hi
<grifo74> it's possible make a ad-hoc to share my internet to other computers, i try make a ad-hoc but fail
<i3> any body no about v4L
<prower> hello :> i'm noticing that in 10.04 (64-bit) it takes a very long time for qt-creator to start...it sits there at high cpu usage for about a minute and then launches as normal :/ has anyone else seen this?
<inviso> prower: I'm seeing massive performance issues with all KDE apps after an upgrade to 10.04 yesterday.  Perhaps Qt apps are seeing the same thing
<prower> inviso: hmm, that's not good to hear :/ could have been causing my issue with konsole as well, i wonder if it's a known issue
<inviso> Try launching Konqueror, loading a web page and then using your mouse scroll wheel. Does Xorg peg the CPU?
<prower> inviso: at the moment i don't have konqueror installed, i'm on my laptop, the kde system is my work machine :> i figured i'd see if i could get it resolved before i have to use it again tomorrow, ha
<prower> i'll have to test that out though
<inviso> ah, fair enough.  I haven't found much else on it yet, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481017&highlight=KDE+4.4 describes a similiar problem (exactly what I'm seeing)
<zus> one thing i hate about kde is the stupid 4 desktops with different activities. why is the default box 2 so when i work in box one and i get a notification,...its on box 2 i assume. i hear them but dont see em. pidgin is going nuts here today! meh!
<inviso> zus: I believe if you "close" the main pidgin window, the messages will pop up in the notification section in the taskbar on any desktop you happen to be on
<zus> there goes pidgin,... nope heheh
<n8w> hey
<inviso> zus: Bummer. The other thing you might try is sending the pidgin window to all desktops.  Right click on the program in the taskbar -> To Desktop -> All Desktops.
<n8w> how do i setup that my ntfs partitions will be mounted automaticly without having to insert a password?
<inviso> n8w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<delight> anybody here got virtualbox on a mac installed ?
<n8w> inviso:  ye i think thats it...:)i just cant remeber what i did on my old 9.10...
<zus> inviso,  the otehr thing is when i use the activities it misaligns the desktops i have to shut it off an set it back again...the one thing i dislike about kde i think it could be better
<delight> lol wrong chan ... sorry
<inviso> zus: What do you mean by "use the activities"?
<zus> inviso,  on the upper right top click that and chose zoom out
<inviso> zus: haha, what the heck is the purpose behind zoom out?
<prower> well, apparently the qt creator issue has been known about upstream since march :/ i'm guessing that one's going to be around for a while
<inviso> prower: May be entirely unrelated to my problems then. Mind linking what you found?
<zus> inviso,  each desktop has the potential to be 5 different desktops
<inviso> zus: Yeah, but why not just use 5 different desktops?
<prower> inviso: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-315?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels%3Aall-tabpanel
<inviso> prower: ty
<prower> not a problem ^^
<zus> inviso,  yep and each desktop  is its own little activities...i dont use cuz i dont like it,,,,
<prower> as an aside, there was another problem i was experiencing, this one related to konsole...every now and then _that_ would take a long time to start too, and when it did i'd get an error message along the lines of: "cannot start /bin/bash with arguments /bin/bash"
<zus> i cant install addon  in frefox 3.6.3
<user_> prower, just a suggestion - you could try using mrxvt : blazing fast, infinitely customizable and all settings are stored in .mrxvtrc ( you could find a couple on the net)
<Micah> is it possible to get wine to run a program that was installed under windows?
<prower> user_: Well that's always an option as well, true, I might check it out :> I was more wondering if anyone else had seen it pop up, seems like i've had a lot of issues with 10.04 unfortunately :< at least the kubuntu version of it
<Micah> prower:  don't say that, i just spent the past 3 hours setting up a live usb for it ;_;
<slow-motion> hi
<prower> Micah: Well, you may have more luck than I do, no one seems to have seen the same problem with konsole yet that I have :>
<Micah> what problem might i ask?
<alex____> Anyone has successfuly loaded Snow Leopard using grub2?
<n8w> what file does keep printers settings?
<n8w> or how can i restore printers settings on my new system(ive got backup of etc,var,home)
<alex____> for printers, check /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<BluesKaj-L> howdy
<zus> ok whats the cli to comepletely REMOVE all of firefox 3.6.3. please
<n8w> ive got a problem...ive reinstalled my comp and restored var and home folder...but kpackagekit sees installed packages which no longer exist
<n8w> can i anyhow reinstall all packages that r marked as installed?
<markus_> n8w: Why do these packages no longer exists?
<n8w> markus_:  they r bein marked as installed but i cant run any of them
<markus_> n8w: maybe go into /var/cache/apt/archives and say "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<buckethead> Anybody working with an ASUS 1005?
<prower> Micah: Sorry about that, the problem I was having was that occasionally on starting up console, i'd get an error message something along the lines of "couldn't start /bin/bash with arguments /bin/bash," seemingly at random...you'd have to re-open another terminal when you saw it, annoying
<angel> !kubuntu-es
<angel> canal ubuntu spanish please ??
<shadeslayer> !es | angel
<ubottu> angel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<angel> thank
<Bucky> hi. got an issue with akonadi and kontact. you can see the log at http://pastebin.ca/1873055
<markus_> Bucky: I have exactely the same error. Guess we have to wait :(
<Torch> Bucky, markus_: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=86053
<markus_> Torch: Thanks. That fixed my problem. Just started kadressbook as standalone and now the error is gone.
<FisherPrice70> Hi, I'm having issues with my Desktop Effects. I have an NVIDIA card and am having the same sort of difficulties as this dude http://forums.opensuse.org/get-help-here/pre-release-beta/405572-lost-desktop-effects.html
<FisherPrice70> I've re-installed my NVIDIA drivers but it didn't help
<markus_> How do I search for files that have been indexed with strigi?
<FisherPrice70> markus_: using dolphin
<FisherPrice70> there's a search toolbar
<Torch> (and if there isn't it can be added)
<markus_> FisherPrice70: Thanks. This instantly worked!
<oxymoron>  Is it possible todo something like this? "sudo rm -r /home/oxymoron/projects/*/.svn" - I ONLY want to remove .svn directories recursively, nothing else.
<Torch> oxymoron: yes, with find
<oxymoron> Torch: How?
<Torch> oxymoron: find -type d -name .svn -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Torch> oxymoron: be careful with that. one typo and your home dir is gone ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: Alright, how do I apply it to one specific foldder?
<Torch> oxymoron: run it from the top folder where you want the .svn subdirs removed
<Torch> oxymoron: also, read the manpage for find
<oxymoron> Torch: alright, so cd /home/oxymoron/projects I guess
<Torch> oxymoron: could be in your case, yes
<oxymoron> Torch: Sweet, that helped in one sec. Thank you so much so i didnt have to manually remove them, it was a lot :D
<Torch> oxymoron: stuff like this always works best from the shell. it's just a matter of knowing _how_
<oxymoron> Torch: Now I just have to try making GIT work in Kdevelop ... Btw, why isnt Kdevelop supported?
<Torch> oxymoron: supported by what?
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes, thats why I asked here ;)
<oxymoron> Torch: Sorry, I meant its not in public repos of Kubuntu, you have to check unsupported updates
<Torch> oxymoron: my guess is because it was nearly 1.0 final when kubuntu was frozen
<oxymoron> Torch: Alright :/ Well no problem really, but would be nice having it in the regular section later on.
<Torch> oxymoron: and shipping a version that would be outdated when lucid would be released seemd probably stupid, so they left it out
<Torch> oxymoron: what difference does it make where you get it from?
<oxymoron> Torch: I got this strange message when trying to archive or update files in Kdevelop (A playground plugin for GIT, so I am not expect it to work flawless) http://imagebin.ca/view/TK4EHnJ.html
<oxymoron> Torch: Well its harder for people to find if its in unsupported
<Torch> oxymoron: yes, but people who need kdevelop should at least have an idea of what repos are.
<Torch> oxymoron: can't help you with the error message, i don't use git in kdevelop.
<Torch> (i don't use svn in kdevelop either, command line works best for that kind of stuff for me)
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes true :P Well I dont expect you to help, I just wonder if you maybe could know what it COULD be.
<Torch> oxymoron: a bug in the plugin? talk to its author.
<oxymoron> Torch: Command line works yesbut its faster directly in the IDE ;)
<Torch> oxymoron: committing stuff isn't supposed to be fast. quite the contrary.
<oxymoron> Torch: For me it seems like a permission problem.
<oxymoron> I just want a clean simple local project for my framework, nothign extremely fancy and slow.
<stanowisko1> ??
<gabrielhojman> Hi! I'm a new ubuntu user!
<n8w> markus_:  ok im tyrin it now...smth is goin on:)) i guess thats a good sign;)
<markus_> oxymoron: Where did you download it from? Would like to try if the php part is good enough to replace eclipse
<stanowisko1> so....a lot of people and what about they're talkin
<gabrielhojman> Does ubuntu come with objective-c compilers already installed?
<oxymoron> markus_: From ubuntu repository :P
<oxymoron> markus_: one sec
<markus_> stanowisko1: About kubuntu ;)
<oxymoron> markus_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4
<stanowisko1> and what it is?
<oxymoron> markus_: It kicks ass of every other IDE I have tried and then I have tried most editors available on both Windows and Linux.
<oxymoron> markus_: Version handling is a little bit unstable though, but you maybe dont need it?
<stanowisko1> what is IDE?
<markus_> oxymoron: Not for php ;)
<n8w> damn i wish ive never upgraded my old 9.10
<markus_> stanowisko1: An environment for software development
<markus_> n8w: Why? For me the new version kicks ass ;)
<n8w> markus_:  hmm not for me:)))
<inviso> 10.04 is messing with me as well :(
<n8w> inviso:  ye...
<n8w> its slow
<n8w> n weird
<oxymoron> markus_: I think you are going to like it then ;) Oh and it doesnt have support for PHP 5.3 YET, but will come soon.
<n8w> :))
<FloodBotK2> n8w: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stanowisko1> i can't get to www.kubuntu....bcus comp shows there is not firefox to open it....can sb. expl. me what for it is?
<stanowisko1> markus ??
<grio___> privet, friends! )
<markus_> stanowisko1_: You can't open the page in firefox?
<pf> hola
<markus_> n8w: Did you upgrade to ppa version? Before that nothing worked for me either. Now its just looking amazing :)
<markus_> pf: hola. como va?
<n8w> markus_:  ppa?
<markus_> n8w: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3
<n8w> markus_:  hmm looks interestin...well lets do it:)
<inviso> Ooooo, shiny!
<n8w> markus_:  lol 131 updates
<markus_> n8w: After than your system is as good as new :)
<oxymoron> Torch: Hmm weird, the problem is that Kdevelop change permissions to only make it writable by owner, it worked when I changed it :P
<n8w> markus_:  :)) i hope so:)
<ToxinPowe> markus_: there are packets for 4.5beta1?
<Rokixz> me no like eurovision anymore...
<markus_> ToxinPowe: At least not officially. But ppa is new enough for me
<ToxinPowe> ok, thx
<markus_> Rokixz: What?
<Rokixz> markus: no one have ellected Lithuania for final, even it was such a uplifting song... Bad..
<markus_> Rokixz: Guess Kubuntu will win this contest :)
<markus_> oxymoron: php 4 is enough for me. I don't use object orientation for php. Makes no sense imho
<Rokixz> markus: of course :) This release is fantastic - no bugs (except plymouth), run fast :) I like it :) I came back to Kubuntu from Archlinux that I were using it for 3 or more years :)
<pulaski> Hi. I've recently purchased an external hard drive and connected it to my box running Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. I keep all my data on a drive separate for that on which the OS resides. Does anyone know of an application on Karmic that will enable me to back up different drives on my box to the external drive so I can avoid writing a script to do it?
<inviso> markus_: That post implies that 4.4.3 is available, but I'm not seeing any updates to 4.4.3 and I'm on 4.4.2 currently.  Any thoughts?
<Rokixz> inviso: try to add kubuntu ppa
<n8w> markus_:  kpackage gives me this: The version 4:4.4.3a-0ubuntu1~ppa1 of kdelibs5-data isn't an update to the current 4:4.4.3a-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<wupoma> Please, help me. Trying to connect by eciadsl have an error: "FATAL: module usbcore not found..." What can i dO?
<n8w> markus_:  did u get the same?
<Rokixz> Oh well, good night everybody ;)
<markus_> n8w: I updated in the commandline. Meybe you try this too?
<markus_> Rokixz: Good night :)
<oxymoron> markus_: Depends how large your applicaitons are, if theyre not PHP4 is probably enough, but if they are I would recommend OOP
<n8w> markus_:  do u wanna gime a hand?:)
<markus_> n8w: In the commandline just do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<markus_> oxymoron: But objects make no sense. As when the user clicks something everything is lost. And I can move everything into its own files without oo
<n8w> markus_:  http://paste-it.net/public/a191325/
<n8w> markus_:  omg im gettin tires of this release
<n8w> *tired
<markus_> n8w: Did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<pulaski> On my box running kubuntu karmic koala 9.10, KPackageKit lists a variety of packages using the search term 'backup'.  I want to make backups of different drives on my box to an esternal drive. Can anyone suggest a package for this job that appears on the KPackageKit list?
<n8w> markus_:  eee i dunno:)
<markus_> n8w: So just do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<n8w> markus_:  hmm i get the same error
<n8w> markus_:  im gonna reboot,b bak in a bit
<pulaski> Does anyone have any experience using LuckyBackup? http://luckybackup.sourceforge.net/
<markus_> pulaski: No. I never do backups :)I
<pulaski> markus_:   thanks for responding.
<markus_> pulaski: The only backup I have I do with kdropbox. How to automate complex backup's I can't be of any help. Sorry.
<baligh> hello
<baligh> some one for help please
<benkevan> !hi | Basstard`
<ubottu> Basstard`: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<benkevan> whoops
<benkevan> I guess baligh left hahahaha
<pulaski> markus_: I'm looking at the luckybackup apackage.  It uses rsync, has a GUI and CL interfaces. It looks pretty good so I grabbed it.  I'll play around with it and perhaps this will suffice for now.
<markus_> !ask | baligh
<ubottu> baligh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pulaski> markus_: cya
<markus_> pulaski: cya
<SovereignEntity> Is there a program like partimage that will make a 1 to 1 copy of a ext4 partition
<DarthFrog> SovereignEntity: dd will do that for you.
<zus> does anyone have problems with ktorent not wanting to display the pirate bay window fully?
<TuxStin> no that works
<shadeslayer> zus: yep,works here,but i have 0.4 beta
<zus> im on 3.3.4
<zus> hmm
<zus> ever since karmic well half way through karmic its been giving me 3/4 of a screen
<zus> i have to use FF to search tpb
<zus> say if update ktorrent, will i retain my current downloads
#kubuntu 2010-05-28
<XTD_> Can someone help me with adding this channel to Pidgin?
<Typos_King> .. ahem
<Typos_King> I don't use it myself, so :|
<XTD_> So.... what widget is your favorite if you actually use Kubuntu?
<mase_wk> i like the remember the milk plasmoid :)
<XTD_> The red ball and Chalkboard are some of my favorite defaults.
<XTD_> VirtualBox, your thoughts?
<XTD_> Does anyone use AIM?
<XTD_> Well.... anyone?
<XTD_> IS anyone not AFK?
<mase_wk> XTD_: people will answer as and when they are able to or willing to
<mase_wk> XTD_: many people are not monitoring the session or may not care about particular topics
<XTD_> Ok.
<jesus_> wow! hola rober
<jesus_> rober
<jesus_> ayer no te vi por aki
<JontheEchidna> !es | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Bishop_> how supported is kubutu compare with gnome edition?
<Bishop_> is gnome the primary platform?
<Bishop_> is all options available with kubuntu, and how much later is kde edition released usually?
<hunt> Hi, does anyone know whether someone is working on kde 4.5 builds for the kubuntu beta backports ppa? The last updates in that ppa are from 5 weeks ago...
<ikonia> hunt: I'm sure it's being worked on
<hunt> ikonia: propably, yes, I just cant wait to get into bug hunting
<ikonia> patence
<hasenj> hi
<hasenj> how do I chose the icon theme for gtk+ apps?
<hasenj> if I choose qtcurve I get oxygen theme
<hasenj> if I choose any other gtk theme I get some default gnome icon theme
<hasenj> anyone here?
<img> yep
<jarrett> me
<hasenj> :)
<hasenj> how do I set the gtk icon theme?
<img> ~/.icons
<img> put your theme there
<hasenj> yea
<hasenj> but how do I choose a certain theme to be used by gtk apps?
<hasenj> I can only change the widget theme from the System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK apps
<hasenj> the icon theme is always some default gnome thing
<img> humm
<img> i gotcha
<Vegeta> what operating system yall use?
<Vegeta> kidding
<img> @Vegeta: kubuntu
<Vegeta> kidding the channel is kubuntu...XD
<Vegeta> has anyone here heard of themanaworld mmorpg?
<img> @hasenj i have a .gtkrc* file here and there is: gtk-icon-theme-name="xxxxxxx"
<img> so change de xxxxxx for the theme u want
<hasenj> img: aah, cool
<hasenj> thanks
<img> have no idea what ur sayin Vegeta
<hasenj> hmm .. that didn't seem to work :/
<img> did u find the file and change it?
<hasenj> yea
<hasenj> gtkrc-2.0-kde
<hasenj> or actually ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<img> yep :S
<img> mine is the same
<hasenj> I basically put gtk-icon-theme-name="Oxygen"
<hasenj> aaah
<hasenj> nvm
<hasenj> it worked with a lower case
<hasenj> oxygen
<hasenj> :D
<img> \o/ thank God
<hasenj> yea
<hasenj> thanks man
<img> hehehe, i was crazy here tryin to understand
<img> welcome
<img> i gotta go know
<img> take care
<hasenj> you too
<Christos``> hello
<proxyz> hi
<proxyz> anyone here?
<noaXess> i get this error, if i login int my kde session: http://imagebin.ca/view/TQGPHs9N.html
<noaXess> what package do i need to install?
<zus> anyone around that can help me with a firefox download helper question? before i installed it FF was opening up downloads with the rightful program example, ktorent was by default not it wont let me click a torent and open itit has me save it first, then i have to click on the file
<bronlar> ok can anyone help me with getting a better screen rs than 60x480 using the 173 version of nvidia drivers fior jaunty?
<bronlar> zus check yer setting in firefox for default apps associated with opening .torrent extensiions
<bronlar> or when the file dl box appears for yer .torrent file check the box that says always do this and drop the drop-down  box to the app u want to use
<zus> bronlar,  i dont know where they would be, one sec let me poke around  once more
<bronlar> it will always dl the .torrent fiile but will then auto open yer default torrent file app client
<bronlar> i have firefox open gimme a ec
<bronlar> undeer edit -> preferences -> applicarions
<bronlar> applications*
<bronlar> pardoon the typos this is an old beat up kb
<bronlar> my good one is attahedn to a client's pc atm. im removing a ton of trojans oon his xp install atm
<bronlar> the scan prolly wont finish until well after the sunm comes up roflmao
<zus> hmm thanks ill take a sec ans see whats in here, it was fine pre add-on. and i havent found a better youtube video downloader yet. of the few tried
<bronlar> all your base are belong to us
<zus> lol
<bronlar> under where i specifiede lists all the file types and the apps u can configure to open them
<bronlar> so, can u help me with my nvidia displayproblem?
<bronlar> i have an nvidia gefore fx 5700 le 128mb card with a 400mhz gpu
<bronlar> my doze can do 14-16 hundred plus rezes
<bronlar> linux wont let me go above 640x480 since i activated this crappy nvidia driver
<zus> what are you looking to do?
<bronlar> i need my rez set higher so i can see right rfl
<zus> ahh
<zus> could the drivers be choking the card a bit?
<bronlar> this looks like my old c-64 screen on my 57" zenith foor model atm
<zus> maybe a different set might offermore rez?
<bronlar> yes absolutely
<bronlar> it cn do well oveer 1600 rezzes
<bronlar> at the minumum i need 1024x768  back
<zus> i have a 19inch wide screen at home with 1400/900 but on this 15 inch travel moniter i call it only does like 1280/700
<bronlar> i would like to do one or two higher than tht
<bronlar> i dunno my monitors max caps. it's only a 19" crt and isnt eeven multisync
<bronlar> but i know it does 1024x768 and one or two beyond tht in xp
<zus> my pc wont handle my geforce fx 5200 card i have to reseat the ram to unstick it from the hp screen
<zus> i would  try maybe using envy and trying a few other drivers
<bronlar> and set yer bios to use agp display by default
<bronlar> so what bpackage should i apt-get/
<zus> but my car said its a pci
<bronlar> is it pci-express/??
<zus> good question
<bronlar> i thought all geforce plugge into agp mobo slots
<bronlar> well do u have it in yer mobo's agp slot or one of many pci slots?
<bronlar> set yer bios accordingly
<zus> there is also the fact thats its a dvi plug i use the vga adapter for the monitor
<bronlar> im a pro coder. i can help
<zus> i've tried both
<bronlar> i a well use vga
<zus> im a trial and error profesional
<bronlar> set bios to agp
<bronlar> fotr sure
<bronlar> im positive it aint pci
<zus> its only a 128 card but will help alot in linux with such low spec reqs.
<bronlar> no way i had one exactly like that. still have itr my old 64m card
<bronlar> my card is registered in linux as only a 128mb card but t is a 256mb one
<bronlar> yeh i have one of those too an old nvidia geforce 400mmx 128mb
<bronlar> so what driver package do i need to apt-get?
<zus> i replaced my geforce2 400mmx but it was a 32 i think.
<bronlar> did u get yeer default file types all set proper now in ff?
<zus> i remeber seeing it when i was using ubuntu its called envy
<zus> envyg
<bronlar> i have a 64 and  128.
<zus> one sec let me pull up the site i was reading
<bronlar> now i use  geforce fx 5700 le 256 mb casrd
<zus> um i want to try ati radeon 5800 series.... never had anything other than nvidia
<zus> http://ubuntuguide.net/envyng-a-tool-to-easily-install-nvidiaati-video-driver-on-ubuntu
<zus> i hope this helps some
<well_laid_lawn> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zus> i dont trully know, but its where i was looking when my card was mucking up
<zus> im glad  people jump outta the wood work and pull off the amazing ubottu move....
<zus> guess envyng would not have been a good idea
<zus> :)
<well_laid_lawn> it's best to try the established practises first imo
<zus> between the ubotu move and the  bios idea i might throw in my card in tomorrow
<noaXess> i get this error, if i login int my kde session: http://imagebin.ca/view/TQGPHs9N.html
<noaXess> what package do i need to install?
<zus> how can i tell what video car is on the motherboard?
<zus> nvm
<well_laid_lawn> noaXess: try in konsole   apt-cache search virtuoso
<zus> will lspci | grep VGA do it
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: now, which one from that list? http://paste.ubuntu.com/440706/
<zus> well i was hoping it would say how many memory it had.
<well_laid_lawn> noaXess: virtuoso-server - since the error said it needed the rdf server this is the closest
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: ok.. wil try that.. later.. breakfast time :)
<noaXess> bbl
<well_laid_lawn> k
<zus> ok after i got to edit>prefrences>applications and scroll to TORREMT file and click other program ...how can i select  the actual  program it just opens the program itself
<FisherPrice70> I'm having difficulties with my kde open compositing.... it was working yesterday but now it won't work
<FisherPrice70> I don't think I've done anything out of the ordinary
<FisherPrice70> glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9400 GT/PCI/SSE2
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL version string: 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.50 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBotK2> FisherPrice70: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FisherPrice70> any ideas how to fix it?
<FisherPrice70> I can play OpenGL games, but cannot enable desktop effects
<FisherPrice70> I get the error "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.  Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type."
<bronlar> drop down the box next to torrent and click use and then yer program or use other program, and i cant find any envy in apt-get and i have universe and multiverse enabled and updated my sources
<zus> bronlar,  i didnt see ktorrent in there
<bronlar> clck use other program and it wil proly make u navigate to the bin
<bronlar> but i canot find envy either
<bronlar> not even with envy*
<FisherPrice70> hrm, it looks like it's only a problem with certain effects... like wobbly windows and cube
<zus> bronlar,  is bin where the actualy program is like the .exe in /c: on windows
<bronlar> yup
<bronlar> usually in usr/bin
<zus> aye i think i found it
<bronlar> eexcellent select use and its bin the aply yer changes and try yer ste again
<zus> let me see what i can find here for the  video card
<bronlar> ok
<well_laid_lawn> zus: sudo lshw will tell you more about it
<bronlar> envy isnt in my apt-get sources
<well_laid_lawn> bronlar: which kubuntu version are you using?
<well_laid_lawn> and it is envyng
<bronlar> i cant find envyng
<bronlar> its not in my apt-ge sources
<bronlar> im usung kubuntu 10.04
<well_laid_lawn> !repos | bronlar
<ubottu> bronlar: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<well_laid_lawn> you need to enable the universe repo
<bazhang> !find envyng
<ubottu> Package/file envyng does not exist in lucid
<bazhang> no need for it with that card
<well_laid_lawn> I gave the nvidia link
<bazhang> the hardware drivers should do it
<well_laid_lawn> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> Package envyng-gtk does not exist in lucid
<well_laid_lawn> the bot link must be wrong then
<well_laid_lawn> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<bronlar> the envy site says to use jockey instead envy isbnt upported as of 10.04
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> not in lucid anymore
<well_laid_lawn> there you go then - use the hardware drivers kubuntu makes available bronlar
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FisherPrice70> I can get compositing working using XRender, but not OpenGL, which is REALLY odd
<bronlar> i use kde not gtk
<well_laid_lawn> bronlar: follow this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html - where it says gksu use kdesu and where it says gedit use kate and where it says gdm use kdm
<zus> bronlar thanks that sorted me out. now to sus out why i only get half a display when i search  within ktorrent in either window or full screen
<FisherPrice70> brb
<FisherPrice70> back
<FisherPrice70> Thanks everyone... I had to re-install the package kde-window-manager
<FisherPrice70> it's working now
<well_laid_lawn> that's surprising - how did you find that out FisherPrice70 ?
<bronlar> http://blog.shevin.info/2007/04/dont-panic-if-you-broke-graphic-in.html
<bronlar> chek out that link for a fox to nvidia low resolution error
<bronlar> brb gotta reboot
<bronlar> back my nvidia display is fixed
 * zus waves at bronlar 
<well_laid_lawn> bronlar: well done mate
 * bronlar bows prodly.
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<bronlar> the link i posted b4 my reboot lists how to fix the lost and low res display probs with ati/nvidia cards fteer ctivatng the restricted driver
<bronlar> anyone need me to repost the link??
<well_laid_lawn> I would have thought the modules ubuntu geek said to blacklist would have solved that?
<bronlar> http://blog.shevin.info/2007/04/dont-panic-if-you-broke-graphic-in.html
<bronlar> edescribes what to change in yer monitor section of yer xorg.conf
<well_laid_lawn> ohh
<well_laid_lawn> or
<well_laid_lawn> o
<bronlar> nope i edited my xorg.conf and changed my monitors horiz and veert refrssh rate variabbles
<bronlar> look at the solution =) it does work
<well_laid_lawn> I don't do nvidia atm :]
<bronlar> now my nvidia driver re adjustig util provdes me my full list of available reslutions i can change to
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<bronlar> but my monitor is only capable of 1024x768 supposedly but im gnna test that
<bronlar> tis an old 14" multisync crt
<bronlar> a viewsoni 6
<bronlar> viewsonic*
<well_laid_lawn> don't blow it up! heh
<ussher> I've screwed something up. I installed tomcat6 though 'sudo apt-get' and it was working.  then followed some directions online to try to allow 'tomcat' user to have write permissions to a diretory.  that failed an tomcat wouldnt start.  I purged, re-installed and now cant start again.... what does "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" mean?
<ussher> it appears in apt-get output and also when trying to start tomcat6
<well_laid_lawn> cwd is   current working dir
<ussher> would that generally be made by apt, or did i remove it when trying to get rid of tomcat6 maybe?  purging didnt work totally so i removed all the tomcat directories i could find.
<bronlar> i wont blow it up if i set it too high it will revert after 15s
<well_laid_lawn> ussher: were you in your home dir when running the  purge?
<ussher> could have been, didnt take much notice.
<ussher> well_laid_lawn: yes i was
<well_laid_lawn> ussher: getcwd() will be a function that is called during the removal - it must not be written right for your system
<ussher> thanks well_laid_lawn.  Ill try doing an install of tomcat6 without using apt-get and see if i can get it to go that way.  cheers
<well_laid_lawn> ussher: tried removing the user "tomcat" ?
<Hamra> so aptitude says it wants to upgrade libc6 on Lucid....
<Hamra> isn't that package NOT supposed to be upgraded after a release? or am i missing something?
<well_laid_lawn> there might be a bug in it or it doesn't agree with something or...
<bazhang> Hamra, updates today?
<bronlar> laters all
<ussher> well_laid_lawn: that did something.  sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat6 start gets the OK for starting now.  but with the extra line of "start-stop-daemon: user 'tomcat6' not found"
<Hamra> the update has been on hold for me since Wed, 19 May 2010
<Hamra> i am checking the changelog, it seems to be 2 security updates to it
<well_laid_lawn> ussher: the purge and reinstall will now recreate it with the defualts for user tomcat
<bazhang> Hamra, I seem to recall gettting that a day or so ago as well
<Hamra> i just dont want to break my system. first nvidia breaks it, then a kernel upgrade breaks it... and now it's asking to upgrade libc6, i'm kinda scared to approve upgrades anymore ;P
<Hamra> but it seems the general libc6 version won't change, so i'll assume that's safe....
<ussher> well_laid_lawn: purged then reinstalled but still "start-stop-daemon: user 'tomcat6' not found"
<well_laid_lawn> ussher: I was sure it would have created the user tomcat like the initial install did
<ussher> my fault for copying and pasting stuff from stackoverflow without thinking.  sorry for wasting your time
<well_laid_lawn> ussher: man useradd
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<zus> gnight all
<Adityab> Did someone package the 4.5 beta?
<alexbobP> hey, is there any way to do an alternate install from a usb flash drive?
<alexbobP> unetbootin seems to work great for the livecd, but not so much for the alternate cd
<alexbobP> and I need to install with full disk encryption
<ussher> well_laid_lawn: got it going :)  purged it from the repos and downloaded from apache.org then ran it in my home dir.  Thanks very much for your help.
<well_laid_lawn> np uss :]
<well_laid_lawn> he's gone ...
<tasslehoff> When I plug an sd-card the partitions aren't mounted until I visit them in Dolphin. This is kinda suboptimal when I want to use the terminal. Any way to fix this?
<well_laid_lawn> mount them manually maybe
<Adityab> Who maintains/writes for the kubuntu website here?
<well_laid_lawn> Adityab: prob noone here
<well_laid_lawn> is noone hyphenated?
<Adityab> well_laid_lawn: I hope someone would change the old "crystal" kubuntu in the top-left corner of the site to the new one
<Adityab> *logo
<well_laid_lawn> Adityab: they're prob busy doing other stuff atm - it will be done eventually I guess :]
<well_laid_lawn> there's a lts recently out
<Adityab> well_laid_lawn: Any idea if the 4.5 beta has been packaged yet? I don't want to waste time compiling from trunk
<well_laid_lawn> I wouldn't know - checked the ppa?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Adityab> hmm, the kde45 ppa isn't out yet
<rabby> although the nvidia drivers are setup successfully, i have a buggy display view :-( screenshot: http://tiny.cc/ubug-png
<well_laid_lawn> there you go then
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: tried - ollow this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<well_laid_lawn> ignore the ollow this -
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<rabby> well_laid_lawn: refering to the desktop manager, the nvidia driver is in use with success already incl. 3d accel...
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: that link gives some modules to blacklist that "might" help your issue
<rabby> ok, thanks. i'll try with this blacklist...
<dst_> hi there
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dst_> got the following problem with my new kubuntu installation (10.04): cdrom can only be mounted with sudo on console - mounting usb-sticks is no problem and can be done as normal user (is shown in taskbar)
<dst_> any hints?
<well_laid_lawn> dst_: there should be a line in the file   /etc/fstab   that mounts the cdrom at boot - is it there?
<dst_> let me see
<well_laid_lawn> dst_: ignore that sorry
<well_laid_lawn> dst_: oops no i was right first go - here it is    /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<dst_> no there is no line for cdrom only for floppy
<well_laid_lawn> dst_: add the line I posted - do you know how?
<well_laid_lawn> dst_: but use the right /dev for the cdrom
<dst_> mounting as root says /dev/sr0
<dst_> when i mount /dec/cdrom
<dst_> so must be sr0
<well_laid_lawn> sounds right
<rabby> well_laid_lawn: blacklisting did not solve the graphics issue.
<dst_> made a mountpoint /media/cdrom so it must be this one
<pltoo> are KDE 4.5 beta1 packages available?
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: sorry it didn't work for you - that's the limit of my nvidia knowledge apart from
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<well_laid_lawn> pltoo: nope - not on the ppa yet apparently
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<dst_> well_laid_lawn: why noauto?
<well_laid_lawn> dst_: no idea - it is how my system came
<rabby> well_laid_lawn: i am not sure if it is because of the nvidia card. when scrolling down and back again, the font is readable. going on with scrolling, it is broken again etc.
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: might be the monitor refresh rate then
<Adityab> rabby: It is because of nVidia
<Adityab> rabby: Doesn't happen on Intel chipsets AFAIK
<Adityab> rabby: And are you using compiz? This almost *always* happens with using Qt/KDE apps with Compiz
<dst_> well_laid_lawn: thanks a lot! will reboot and test this
<well_laid_lawn> Adityab: yet other nvidia users don't have the issue so pls be careful with comments :]
<well_laid_lawn> dst_: luck
<rabby> well_laid_lawn: how to see the current refresh rate setting? i have 2 ubuntu systems running on the same monitor. both with nvidia. one works properly - the other not. so maybe i can compare the refresh rate.
<well_laid_lawn> but the compositing issue might be valid
<Adityab> well_laid_lawn: Do you have nVidia? If so, then proably you're lucky, because all people in my hostel have the same issue :)
<Adityab> well_laid_lawn: At least it happens with older drivers
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: if they are not defined in your xorg.conf file then in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> Adityab: it is not a common complaint here from what I've seen mate :]
<well_laid_lawn> so must be a setting choice somewhere
<Adityab> well_laid_lawn, rabby: Here- your problem http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132476
<well_laid_lawn> Adityab: I use intel here :]
<Adityab> well_laid_lawn: Okay, for rabby then :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<well_laid_lawn> it's a slow web page...
<jj_> You can see and change you current refresh with xrandr btw
<Adityab> well_laid_lawn: Yes, flash ads
<jj_> and also resolution
<well_laid_lawn> I gave up
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: see jj_ 's comment above too
<oem> www.au.ru
<well_laid_lawn> oem: what's that?
<well_laid_lawn> .au is for Australia and .ru is for russia
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<oem> ru
<oem> mint8
<Mamarok> oem: please don't paste weblinks without comments
<Mamarok> oem: this is a support channel only, please stay on topic
<well_laid_lawn> and mint8?
<SpaceGhostC2C> How do I enable single-click selections and double-click executing?
<ussher> SpaceGhostC2C: kmenu > system settings > keyboard & Mouse > mouse > general tab
<SpaceGhostC2C> ussher: thank you kindly. :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | ussher
<ubottu> ussher: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ussher> oooh  a cookie. not sure what that is, but thanks.
<supermagnum> hi i have a panasonic CF-29, that stops responding/hangs under boot..  It happened after i updated to 10.04
<supermagnum> it goes  to the point where it displays the splash image.
<supermagnum> how do i enter the grub menu ?
<well_laid_lawn> hold the right shift button during boot
<supermagnum> ok :)
<supermagnum> recovery mode did not fix it..
<supermagnum> still the same
<supermagnum> any ideas ?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not familair with the panasonic CF-29 - is it a lappy?
<well_laid_lawn> if so you prob need some boot options supermagnum
<supermagnum> ok.. how do i fix that ?
<well_laid_lawn> !bootoptions | supermagnum
<ubottu> supermagnum: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<supermagnum> uh, thats kinda over my head
<supermagnum> i have tried to install 10.9 from a USB stick, but the installer hangs after i have selected the language
<Marcus> hi have any ppa with kde 4.5?
<well_laid_lawn> Marcus: it is not in them yet afaik
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Marcus> OH
<Marcus> sorry
<Marcus> i have kubuntu backport ppa, if i remeber well :)
<well_laid_lawn> have a browse there then Marcus :]
<Tm_T> Marcus: no, no KDE sc 4.5 beta1 packages available yet
<Marcus> i love betas :D
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<shadeslayer> :P
<Tm_T> I love pre-alphas ...
<Marcus> :D
<Adityab> I love KDE trunk
<well_laid_lawn> so much love in here...
<kubuntu> ;d
<DT[AtWork]> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DT[AtWork]> so, i've installed lucid to a USB drive, finally got that working, but i have no network connectivity. neither the ehternet nor the wireless work
<well_laid_lawn> DT[AtWork]: do they show in   lspci?
<DT[AtWork]> ummm...gimmie a minute or three. i kinda forgot about that. what is the sytax again? just type that in to konsole?
<well_laid_lawn> DT[AtWork]: yep just type   lspci
<DT[AtWork]> k, on minute
<DT[AtWork]> one*
<DT[AtWork]> also: is there a way to disable the instalation setup up screen? essentially i have a live disk on USB with persistant settings
<well_laid_lawn> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<DT[AtWork]> ok will look in to those
<DT[AtWork]> ok, i do have an ethernet controller: nVidia corp MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)
<DT[AtWork]> and then i have my wireless in there too. Atheros AR5001
<well_laid_lawn> next see what   ifconfig   returns
<DT[AtWork]> i've got an assortment of config tools, wireless, vlan and net-tools included
<DT[AtWork]> nvm, i can't read
<DT[AtWork]> i typer iconfig not ifconfig
<well_laid_lawn> heh  :]
<DT[AtWork]> eth0 and wlan0 are there
<DT[AtWork]> nothers have ever done anything, both are "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST"
<DT[AtWork]> everything is the same except for the hard ware address
<well_laid_lawn> does eth0 have an ip address?
<DT[AtWork]> no
<well_laid_lawn> in the file   /etc/network/interfaces   is there a line   auto eth0   ?
<DT[AtWork]> no
<DT[AtWork]> just "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<well_laid_lawn> do you know how to add it?
<DT[AtWork]> type it in under kate?
<well_laid_lawn> kdesu kate
<DT[AtWork]> seems i don't have kdesu? o.O
<well_laid_lawn> ahh this is live cd isn't it?
<DT[AtWork]> yeah
<DT[AtWork]> will sudo -i then the normal command do the trick?
<DT[AtWork]> nvm it won't
<well_laid_lawn> try it and see - i know nothing about persistant live cd installs
<well_laid_lawn> try sudo kate
<jussi> kdesudo
<well_laid_lawn> jussi: DT[AtWork]> seems i don't have kdesu? o.O - persistant live cd install there
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<jussi> well_laid_lawn: do you have kdesudo ;I)
<well_laid_lawn> DT[AtWork]: it is kdesudo now
<well_laid_lawn> my bad
<DT[AtWork]> yes i do
<DT[AtWork]> so just add 'auto eth0' and 'auto wlan0' to the end of the file?
<well_laid_lawn> DT[AtWork]: kdesudo kate   then ;]
<well_laid_lawn> thnx juss
<well_laid_lawn> thnx jussi
<jussi> no probs :)
<well_laid_lawn> DT[AtWork]: I've never done wifi but it sounds right - then restart the network
<DT[AtWork]> oops...i restarted the whole thing >.>;;
<DT[AtWork]> after it boots i gotta run, boss won't take "i was making my uber l33t linux boxen connect to teh intarwebz" as an excuse
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<DT[AtWork]> it rewrote the file on reboot :/
<DT[AtWork]> oh well, fight with it later, thanks for the help so far
 * DT[AtWork] might need that remaser thingy to do it *shrugs*
<sheldon> is there a repository for kde 4.4.80 packages for lucid?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<well_laid_lawn> might be in there sheldon
<sheldon> well_laid_lawn, i think sould be updated on kubuntu beta backports ppa
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<well_laid_lawn> sheldon: that ppa should be in the link above on launchpad
<sheldon> well_laid_lawn, take a look here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<sheldon> it says ppa uploaded but it isnt
<sheldon> mmm ok
<sheldon> kubuntu ninjas ppa
<sheldon> only private access
<well_laid_lawn> I don't bother with ppa's here tho
<mofux> hi, after upgrade to lucid lynx my nvidia geforce 9500 gt does not support compositing any more...
<mofux> any clues?
<mofux> or known issues
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia | mofux
<ubottu> mofux: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<well_laid_lawn> mofux: or try   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<mofux> well_laid_lawn: thanks, looking at them
<well_laid_lawn> np :]]
<zus> my desktop is ugly i see all these tutorials  on the cube and everyone has cool looking  widgets and plasmoids....
<mofux> well_laid_lawn: it worked! got my compositing back
<mofux> thanks alot
<mofux> (used the second guide)
<well_laid_lawn> happy for you mofux :]
<mofux> just another question... are there packages for kde 4.5 beta 1 available?
<zegenie> mofux: not yet.
<mofux> ok
<zus> is there a program to mount iso  like magic disc or power iso from windows?
<bazhang> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 348 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<bazhang> gmountiso for gnome I know of, not sure about kde
<zus> hey bazhang ... so if i down loaded an iso i can mount it and not have to burn to a disc?
<bazhang> zus, what are you trying to do? you can use the loopback option as well
<bazhang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Newboy> hi
<bazhang> zus, if its a video iso vlc can view it
<zus> well, when i ran reason my  friend had only the iso and we used magic disc to  create a virtual drive and i was able to use the program....
<zus> can i use magic disc in wine and run the iso
<bazhang> you can certainly try, though there may be better ways to do it without wine
<bazhang> check the appdb and ask in #wineheq if that is what you wish to do
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jj_> you can just mount the iso file
<jj_> as ubottu said before ^^
<zus> i dont think reason is cross platform though...
<jj_> mount the iso and then use wine
<jj_> !windows | zus
<ubottu> zus: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<zus> http://www.propellerheads.se/download/
<jj_> maybe that was not very usefull:)
<bazhang> perhaps wine then
<zus> thanks, would something like this work in a virtualbox with winxp?
<jj_> sure
<bazhang> likely yes
<bazhang> get the one with usb though if you need that
<zus> lmms is kinda too 8 bit for me, i dont mind it but it's not my cup of tea
<zus> i've never used a virtual box what do you mean with the usb?
<jj_> virtual box usually works just fine with usb
<jj_> you can just "forward" your usb to it
<jj_> maybe not with the open source version
<jj_> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<zus> i did that one last night actually i have yet to get into it
<zus> here goes...
<zus> ill let youse know if it works
<bazhang> vbox-ose has no usb support
<zus> i got oracle vm virtual box
<bazhang> yes, that has usb
<zus> jj_,  bazhang  thanks - i be back in a few
<bazhang> zus, ok
<zus> i hate show off videos,...
<InvaderZim> Please help! Fresh install login problem! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<wasja> видео
<n8w> hey
<n8w> i keep gettin: A problem that we were not expecting has occurred.
<n8w> Please report this bug with the error description. and the description says "menu"
<n8w> anyone?
<n8w> i get this error everytime i use kpackage
<yellowBaron> hi. kontact keep freezing when it's open in the summary windows. Unfortunately it opens automatically in this windows so i can't swicht to others!
<zus> how can i find out how much space i have left on a hdd ?
<jj_> df -h
<jj_> in a terminal
<jj_> zus: or you can just go to properties in dolphin
<jj_> right mouse-> properties and it shows the space for the partition you're in
<zus> hmm didnt think of that, wow
<zus> vm ware  can mount the iso ...i hope virtual box can too
<jj_> yes it can
<Bucky> hi. kontact keep freezing when it's opened
<zematynnad> (kde 4.4.2, Kubuntu 10.04, Vaio laptop) - hello, is anyone else having trouble with screen brightness buttons no longer working?
<zus> i can not find where i can mount a iso  on my vb i see it in the video and  not on mine
<Torch> zus: file -> virtual media manager
<Torch> zus: add it there
<SpaceGhostC2C> What window manager does kde use by default?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I was playing with compiz and broke something momentarily.
<Torch> SpaceGhostC2C: kwin, of course
<SpaceGhostC2C> Torch: it isn't much of an 'of course' but thank you all the same
<zus> thank you kindlt Torch
<jj_> zus: is your vm started?
<zus> i was watching these videos and looking  at the options in vb lol
<zus> never used one before  this is  wild
<jj_> if it is, you should see some icons on the bottom
<jj_> one of the icons looks like a cd;)
<zus> jj, how do i delete or remove a "os"?
<zus> ok so when i hit start,  i got errors
<zus> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) whats this?
<Torch> zus: if this is still virtualbox you're talking about: it's missing the kernel module.
<zus> but i did install the dkms bit
<zus> im reading this now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163811
<Torch> zus: what does "lsmod | grep ^vbox" on a shell give you?
<zus> one sec.... im waiting on the terminal to finish
<chris______> what player would you suggest to be able to slow play an avi file? I want to be able to view the file at 10 frames a sec instead of 30 any suggestions?
<zus> Torch,   lsmod | grep ^vbox
<zus> vboxnetadp              6326  0
<zus> vboxnetflt             15162  0
<zus> vboxdrv               190409  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt
<FloodBotK2> zus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zus> haha
<zus> sorry
<zus> well the forum guy had the fix,... i did what he said and it worked
<slow-motion> hi
<zus> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi zus
<nonickname2> hi - i've found an error in kubuntu lucid's german kde translation (kde's original string seems to be correct) - how to fix that? (do you know the correct launchpad page maybe?)
<zus> Torch,  brb  going to finish this vb install
<zus> bah this  winxp cd  sux i was for sure it's bootable, even when i put it in the  widget poped up telling me it was a windows
<grio___> hello! Have you know a GUI for MAN in KDE?
<DarthFrog> grio___: xman
<grio___> DarthFrog: tnx
<DarthFrog> Man, it's been a long time since I've seen Xaw. :-)
<la_poisse> How do I find the port used by the printer (e.g ttyS0 or ttyS1)?
<DarthFrog> la_poisse: Is it a USB or parallel printer?
<zoiss> hello guys. does anyone here have a texlive 2009 vanilla installation running under kubuntu 10.04? i'm not able to construct a proper dummy-package for installation of kile
<Guest30356> Hmm I cant seem to make my display resolution setting stay ! Any ideas ?
<la_poisse> Darthfrog : Hi , an USB printer
<zus> yes its working (but with ubuntu instead of the windidint want to work
<anj> Hello! I can't figure out what makes pulseaudio autostart. I don't want to uninstall it just now, I just don't want it to run by default in KDE.
<DarthFrog> la_poisse: I just realised I forgot the answer! :-(  Sorry.  But it'll be a USB device port.
<eBUG> everytime I reboot the display goes back to highest resolution :-(
<eBUG> Eizo CRT
<zematynnad> eBUG: having similar issue: looking at http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/unassigned-bugs/2010-March/013592.html rightnow
<eBUG> cool ! Will look
<la_poisse> DarthFrog : In mesg i get usblp0. How  can I associate a raw printer? (port)
<grio___> maybe someone know something better than XMAN? :)
<DarthFrog> la_poisse: What's your end goal?
<la_poisse> DarthFrog: print with  a samba printer but with the windows driver
<DarthFrog> grio___: What's wrong with xman?
<DarthFrog> la_poisse: Ah, it's been a very long time since I've had to do that.
<la_poisse> DarthFrog: You re so lucky....
<DarthFrog> la_poisse: Are you sure you need the Windows driver?
<la_poisse> DarthFrog: I m positive. No other choice. I don t have a good enought driver on linux
<la_poisse> DarthFrog: And I m tented to say "again"
<nonickname2> grio___: you could try man:<application> in dolphin/konqueror or use the list of man pages in kde's help center
<DarthFrog> la_poisse: I found this: http://www.ossramblings.com/samba_push_windows_drivers
<DarthFrog> nonickname2: Hey, the man: kioslave.  Why didn't I think of that? :-)
<grio___> DarthFrog: interface not useful for me, no serch inside the page and no selection supported
<grio___> nonickname2: yes. this way is better. tnx
<DarthFrog> grio___: Gotcha.
<spirov92> hi, I interupted a package install halfway through because I saw disk space is low on my root partition, is there a way to remove it?
<nonickname2> :) - you can search in (usual?) man page viewers though - try pressing h for keyboard shortcuts
<spirov92> when I try to run any apt-get command, it gives me this: E: The package guitarpro6 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<nonickname2> (it's using "less" in this case)
<DarthFrog> spirov92: Try this: "sudo apt-get remove --purge guitarpro6"
<la_poisse> DarthFrog: A bit overkill to me. for the moment I have only one PC under windows. And the problem is on the cups configuration because i get the job but it never realized
 * Gostt is away: Estou ocupado
<spirov92> DarthFrog: still the same error
<spirov92> I guess I could just free some space and reinstall it :)
<DarthFrog> spirov92: Did you install it via apt?  or as a local deb file with dpkg?
<spirov92> DarthFrog: I just clicked it on the desktop...don't know what that uses
<zus> sho how would i uninstall a virtual os then?
<DarthFrog> spirov92: How did it get on your desktop?
<spirov92> DarthFrog: I downloaded it from the site :)
<DarthFrog> spirov92: Then free up some space and re-install it. :-)
<ch3mtail> NetworkManager takes forever (and usually just fails) to connect to WPA-secured access points.  Is this a known issue?
<spirov92> hmm...how do I reinstall the .deb by command-line? the gui way seems to fail
<DarthFrog> spirov92: "cd Desktop && sudo dpkg -i <complete deb filename>"
<spirov92> DarthFrog: thanks, it works
<spirov92> damn, this package is large...~370 MB
<oxymoron> KDE 4.5 Beta 1, is that available somewhere?
<zus> if i got the 32bit virtualbox i can not run any 64bit os in it correct?
<Torch> zus: yes, you can not
<DarthFrog> zus: Correct.
<DarthFrog> zus:  But you can run a 32bit OS on 64 bit VirtualBox.
<zus> hmm
<spirov92> hey, does anyone use kguitar? seems nice, but it's a KDE 3 package :/
<Adamantus10> Trying to install "multimedia converter 1.5" Have installed all dependencies but after install I get the error: "failed to execute child process "kmdr-executer no such file or directory"
<Adamantus10> I'm installing on Ubuntu with Gnome
<team6and7> hello  guys i just got the xoomed out look of all my windows and i dont know how i did it what key do you need to press to bring up the zoomed up look
<Carutsu> hello, I'm trying to help another Kubuntu user to install some fonts in her PC… does this thread still apply? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275202
<Adamantus10> Hi. I'm trying to install "multimedia converter 1.5" Have installed all dependencies but after install I get the error: "failed to execute child process "kmdr-executer no such file or directory"
<gianni> ciao..........
<Hazamonzo> Damn. The perfomance of my desktop is terrible since i installed kubuntu 10.04 with this new ATI graphics card... Could this performance issue be down to JUST the graphics card alone? The desktop worked beautifully on 9.10 with my old Nvidia card :s
<Hazamonzo> The whole thing is just so laggy. Moving from window to window. Refresh that is
<Hazamonzo> its just ... nasty
<putt1ck> graphics card driver in use?
<Hazamonzo> putt1ck: I've tried both buddy. They both have problems :(
<Hazamonzo> the radeon and frglx (i think thats right)
<Hazamonzo> Think i might just cut my losses and buy a new nvidia card
 * Hibby waves
<Hibby> hi guys
<prefrontal>  kpackagekit on karmic is driving me up the wall. i am not upgrading this workstation to lucid.
<prefrontal> how do I disable the distribution upgrade popup?
<zus> anyone know how i can get ktorrent to download more than 4 files? its all set in the prefrences, thing is they are working
<Aviatore> hello all
<Aviatore> i had a nvidia driver conflict after an update, now the ksmserver wont run, how to unistall nvidia drivers from terminal? thx
<bronlar> hi all
<Aviatore> hi
<bronlar> i accidentally installed gnome and a bunch of unknown crap yesterday i use kubuntu 10.04 and kde so i apt-get remove gnome* and apt-get remove gdm* i got kde back and reinstalled what i needed but now my also audio dont work. anyone know what i gotta do to fix it?
<team6and7> how do you do the zooomed out view of the prgrams you have opened
<bronlar> and there's a  pile of broken junk in dpkg sitting there
<bronlar> no clue what all
<bronlar> or what tis for or does
<bronlar> hi zus
<bronlar> so, can anyone help me?
<team6and7> never mind figgured that out
<Aviatore> noone can hel me too lol :(
<Aviatore> i had a nvidia driver conflict after an update, now the ksmserver wont run, how to unistall nvidia drivers from terminal? thx
<darione> ll
<zus> bronlar,  hey man! how are you
<bronlar> im good. trying to repair my busted kubuntu install
<V> #
<mitesh> mitesh
<mitesh> any body is there
<mitesh> exit
<zegenie> Aviatore: tried "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current", and then "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" ?
<bronlar> i have a site for nvidia and atri fixes. one moment
<dylan_> ismet?
<peteyk> any way I can hide backup files with the green recycle icons?
<peteyk> I could probably just delete them, nm
<ismet> yep
<Aviatore> zegenie i will try thanks a lot
<Idhan> my grub list is very long as result of many upgrades.. how can I automatically remove the old headers??
<Guest36445> i need some help
<Guest36445> im new to kuduntu plzhelp
<ubuntu_> Guest36445: so am I
<nonickname2> no help without question ;)
<ubuntu_> Guest36445: I'm testing the Kubuntu 10.04 KDE 3 remix live CD
<ubuntu_> oh
<ubuntu_> I've a new HD what partition should I create for a new install of Kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> *partions*
<zus> ubuntu_, are you asking for sizing?
<ubuntu_> yes, how many partitions and their sizes
<ubuntu_> maybe a 20 GB partiton for the OS and the rest of the drive for home?
<InvaderZim> Which command does the Kde Shutdown button performs? I know it's not shutdown -h now or poweroff.
<zus> ubuntu_,  8 is good but about 15 gigs for root comfortably, and personally i have yet  to fill that up and i have tons of stuff to try out what i like
<zus> ubuntu_,  the swap is always up for debate... i have 2 gigs so i made 1 gig for swap. i dont even use hibernate or sleep. my pc is on or off. and home go for  as much as you can if you're like me and download and right click save as everything cool on the net :)
<zus> i just reinstalled kubuntu  with a 20 gig partition so i can grab the virtualbox... why havent i done that b4 i dont know
<ubuntu_> zus: thanks for the info :)
<ubuntu_> and the reminder about swap :/
<zus> ubuntu_,  thats my own personal adventure mind you
<zus> there are much better documentation out there but i still awake 48hours  when i began the fresh install and mucking about
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> my last 2 or 3 re-installs only took about 20 minutes each, followed by several days of tweaking the settings and installing all the extra bits
<zus> my home  was part of ubuntu karic install i deleted the root part and kept the home but when i moved the empty space over, i lost EVERYTHING
<ubuntu_> did you have a backup??
<zus> yeah a few minute to alocate partiitons and 20 min for the install...
<zus> that was my back up
<zus> but then throw in dinner, my tv shows. interents and the googles
<zus> = 48 lol  another 16 i might get them micro naps from nightmare on elmstreet
<zus> i cant for the life of me figure out why ktorrent isnt letting more than 3 downloads at a time...even though i set it to unlimited....
 * ubuntu_ installs Kubuntu
<zus> does any one know what could be wrong with my ktorrent?
<gorgonizer> zus: what version of ktorrent are you using?
<zus> gorgonizer,  3.3.4
<gorgonizer> zus: did you set the download speed to unlimited, or the Maximum Downloads settings to No Limit?
<zus> gorgonizer,  mmm i didnt realize there was a diference.. till just now.
<zus> gorgonizer,  the maximum download speed is no limit
<gorgonizer> zus: in ktorrent settings is there a queue manager section?
<zus> the maximum downloads also is at no limit
<Flakeparadigm> (Lucid) In google chrome, if I use flash that has audio, it works but from that point on no audio except for flash in google chrome works. Any idea on what's up? I can't find anything online
<gorgonizer> connection limit options zus: okay, can you check the maximum connections per torrent and the global (should be in the network section)
<zus> gorgonizer,  yeah in the queue settings the first opition was no limit
<gorgonizer>  zus: okay, can you check the maximum connections per torrent and the global connection limit options (should be in the network section)
<zus> gorgonizer,  looking for  the global setting
<zus> gorgonizer,  its at 900
<zus> max connection per torrent is 120
<smithjd> is there a channel for xorg-edgers?
<gorgonizer> zus, so if you only have 3 downloading. then you should have plenty of connections left over... are you uploading any torrents at the moment?
<zus> gorgonizer,  well i had 4 torrents but one was stalled till  one just finished...
<douglas> is this #ubuntu?
<zus> dougl,  its #kubuntu
<zus> douglas, ^
<douglas> oh crud
<gorgonizer> zus: can you set the Maximum Downloads in Queue Manager to something like 20, rather than No Limit, as it does appear that there is still something limiting ktorrent..
<douglas> how do i get to #ubuntu?
<zus> douglas,  /join #ubuntu
<zus> gorgonizer,   when i had 8 downloads  as one finished the other began... i had to  stop seeding a  frew files to figure that out
<gorgonizer> zus: in total (both uploads and downloads) how many torrents are running in KTorrent
<gorgonizer> as it may be that the 900 Global Connection Limit is too low for the the torrents you are accessing..
<zus> im not uploading anything i got  one file seeding and 2 downloading one stalled
<zus> the stalled one  is a t o/o seeds/leech so thats  prolly why its stalled. but ive been chasing this  all day
<zus> gorgonizer,  by uploading you dont mean the  "upspeed"?
<gorgonizer> zus: that would explain why that is stalled... your settings are very similar to what I have (and had in ktorrent 3.3.4) so I find this a bit weird..
<gorgonizer> zus: by uploading I am referring tot he torrents that are seeding...
<zus> im calling this  stalled one a no go its not doing anything wich leaves me with  2 down 1 up
<gorgonizer> zus: can you restart ktorrent then try adding more torrents to ktorrent, to see if the problem still occurs?
<zus> gorgonizer,  i've restarted a few times before, some of the previously stalled torrents  have begun downloading only after i did
<gorgonizer> zus: I get that issue sometimes.. though not as much with ktorrent 4
<zus> as for adding more torrents. i've got what i want there isnt anything  i'd like to get right now
<zus> how can upgrade to ktorent 4?
<gorgonizer> zus: okay, it would seem that your ktorrent is correctly configured to download more that 3 torrents, though if you set No Limit on the number of torrent downloads, you may wish to up the Global Connection Limit value..
<zus> yeah i just dont want a cap on how many dl's and ups i can do everything else i leave default cuz i dont know
<zus> i will check out if its been filed as a bug. or something...if its just me  i can be pebkac...
<gorgonizer> zus: I have 2 housemates using the same connection, so I have to limit my ktorrent, unfortunately..
<zus> though even my pirate bay  search within ktorrent  only half of it appears
<zus> yeah there is 3 peopl on the net here but not  during the work day so i have to be done by 5
<zus> i got s 33 minutes left on  one file and s 1 day on another
<gorgonizer> zus: that piratebay issue appears solveed in ktorrent4.0rc1
<Razion> Anyone know how to open a terminal in 10.04? :P
<zus> what was causing it? at first i thought it was just my old pc  being graphically challenged
<zus> Razion,  alt-f2 then type konsole
<gorgonizer> zus: I am unsure to be honest, I rarely use piratebay any more :)
<Razion> Zus: THANKS!
<zus> Razion,  menu>aplication>settings
<zus> Razion,  welcome
<zus> gorgonizer, everything i can imagine is in there.
<zus> i just finnally stopped and looked at the stalled file
<zus> it was mint9  haha
<nebula> help
<nebula> inUtileBar
<nebula> kubuntu 10.04
<zus> gorgonizer,  thank you  by the way
<gorgonizer> zus: no problem, glad to help when I can..
<zus> ive been using ktorrent since i began using linux and this was unlike ktorrent.
<zus> gorgonizer,  that also was only 7 months ago
<gorgonizer> zus: same here though for me I moved to Linux about 4 years ago, though not experienced a problem like before with ktorrent though
<zus> i tried to use bit tornado
<zus> i couldnt get to download anything with it seems like it wants me to make a file to upload first
<zus> there isnt anyone in the channel either my question is still there from this am
<gorgonizer> zus: never used anything else to be honest, for torrents anyway..
<zus> i agree
<deepak_> Team , would like to know that what will be the best way to contribute to the team, I am an Debian mantainer and I know debian packaging ,
<Torch> deepak_: #kubuntu-devel, maybe?
<deepak_> Torch: Thanks much
<Razion> Okay, so I can hear audio when I hit "test" in my sound settings in 10.04, but not in any other program. Through a USB headset, by the way. Any ideas on how to fix?
<Razion> Okay, so I can hear audio when I hit "test" in my sound settings in 10.04, but not in any other program. Through a USB headset, by the way. Any ideas on how to fix?
<nasrullah1> hi
<nasrullah1> which graphic card is well suited for kubuntu lucid
<Torch> nasrullah1: any that wasn't made more than 5 years ago and has halfway decent driver support
<nasrullah1> can you give me a list of hardware in order to asemble  apowerful pc  for kubuntu
<Torch> nasrullah1: that's quite a task. ;-)
<Torch> nasrullah1: suggestion: make a list of what you're planning to buy, post it somewhere, let people here look over it if it's okay.
<nasrullah1> ok then thank you
<zus> nasrullah1,  better off checking the list of compatible hardware and going from there to be safe
<nasrullah1> ok.
<nasrullah1> how to install rm converter in kubuntu lucid
<nasrullah1> i did download it but i do see it in the menu??
<shadeslayer> nasrullah1: where did you " download " it from
<nasrullah1> from launchpad
<Razion> Anyone know how to get K3b to burn Mp3s?
<nasrullah1> ok sorry from medibuntu
<Razion> Seems a little odd that it doesn't come with that functionality.
<nasrullah1> shadeslayer...............why?
<Razion> Anyone know how to get K3b to burn Mp3s?
<nasrullah1> k3b does burn mp3
<Razion> I have 10.04. It doesn't.
<Razion> You would think it does...
<shadeslayer> nasrullah1:  hmmm
<nasrullah1> download k3b from the repository or kernel ..it does it
<Razion> "Unable to handle the following files do to an unsupported format"
<Razion> Er. *Due
<shadeslayer> nasrullah1: its probably a command line tool
<Razion> No...
<Razion> I'm using the graphical K3b. Comes with Kubuntu 10.04
<nasrullah1> ok i will check it and let you know soon
<Razion> I've got the newest K3b, all the dependencies, and the extra codecs pack.
<nasrullah1> re install it
<shadeslayer> Razion: you need to install the codecs
<Razion> I have,.
<Razion> The apt-get name is libk3b6-extracodecs.
<Razion> Doesn't include Mp3 decoding for some reason.
<nasrullah1> install restricted kubuntu
<Razion> Why the bloody hell would they put that under restricted...Lemme check real quick.
<Razion> Nope.
<shadeslayer> Razion: install kubuntu-restricted-extras then :)
<Razion> Nothing under restricted.
<Razion> o_o
<Razion> Ahhh.
<Razion> Well that's a stupid place to put that.
<Razion> Thanks, Mate.
<cannonfodder> join #networking
<cannonfodder> oops lol
<nasrullah1> razion ..enjoy now
<nasrullah1> kubuntu makes us to use our gray matter more
<r0073r> привет всем
<cannonfodder> u guys...what program can i use to connect from windows to ubuntus remote desktop...i already tried vnc viewer but its fail because its not sending me the visuals of the changes im making
<nasrullah1> english please
<r0073r> hello Bro
<nasrullah1> hi
<r0073r> do you spike Russian?
<nasrullah1> no
<r0073r> =\
<r0073r> what the country?
<nasrullah1> only english ,french, swahili
<nasrullah1> mauritius
<r0073r> )
<r0073r> cool
<nasrullah1> what is your job?
<nasrullah1> kopete is more faster than empathy
<nasrullah1> any link for kubuntu ?arabic
<nasrullah1> *arabic/kubuntu
<shadeslayer> !ar | nasrullah1
<ubottu> nasrullah1: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<shadeslayer> :P
<cuznt> i have kde4.4x and when i rebooted it would not bring me to the sign in screen it brings me only to the ubuntu x
<SovereignEntity> My fstab either dosen't show or i'm over looking my drives
<k4ever> hi all.  what is the option to add to kdmrc that makes it kill the xserver and restart after a user logs out?
<olskolirc> hey folks i just upgraded from Intrepid to karamic and I can't get an X display even with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it says my driver is nvidia-glx-185 any suggestions?
<olskolirc> brb
<__-osh-__> Anyone good with RAID? I'm about to do some stupid things to one of my machines. RAID1, so I thought I'd fail the primary mirror (sda1) and work on the other. If I succeed I could just bring the primary back online again to sync them and everything will be well, right?
<__-osh-__> But what if I screw up? How can I make sure that the machine boots on the primary and then use that to overwrite the bad (secondary) drive?
<__-osh-__> I assume that I could boot from a rescue disc, enable the primary, fail the secondary and then boot the machine. Is that the proper procedure?
<kerim__> hhiiii
<kerim__> My tochpad working on login screnn
<kerim__> but when logged after tochpad not work plase help me
<kerim__> I disconnected external mouse check again but same
<SovereignEntity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441079/
<SovereignEntity> can someone take a look for me
<bloodsmith> YO!!! Wondering if anyone knows how to install true type fonts into kubuntu easily
<bloodsmith> needing a little flare for some gimp projects im trying to do, and quite frankly, im tired of messing around with the stock fonts in iwarp to make them all funny looking=
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: what was the question?
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: If I can see your fstab? Yes, yes I can.
<SovereignEntity> i dont see two of my drives
<SovereignEntity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441079/
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: Swap and /?
<SovereignEntity> sdb1 and sda1
<SovereignEntity> ntfs drives
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: They're not in fstab. So they're not mounted anywhere. What do you mean you don't see them?
<bloodsmith> <does the electric slide while waiting for an answer>
<SovereignEntity> they are mounted
<SovereignEntity> i have to type the password to mount thats why i need to edit fstab
<sebastian> Hey guys, i got a 42" hd tv connected to the computer and im sharing the picture, and i was woundering how i can get kubuntu to transfer hd picture to the television?
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: I figured your nick out
<cuk> hji
<cuk> q tal
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: So what's the question again? You don't see the disks, but they are mounted, so you do see them?
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: How do you currently mount them? Manually?
<SovereignEntity> under places i click on the drive. sorry gparted says it is not mounted
<sebastian> Hey guys, i got a 42" hd tv connected to the computer and im sharing the picture, and i was woundering how i can get kubuntu to transfer hd picture to the television?
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: So what does the command "mount" tell you?
#kubuntu 2010-05-29
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__:  never tried that i was under the impression that i was mounting the drive
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: No, just "mount" doesn't mount anything. "mount -a" mounts everything not mounted in the fstab-file.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: and there are some other things with it as well.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: So, what does it say?
 * dukem hello all
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: no output
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: that's not possible.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: mount. no quotes, no nothing. just mount
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: can't find _a in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: that's the output? from the command mount
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: ??
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__:  no output
<__-osh-__> make a pastebin of you typing that command please.
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441113/
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: do a df -h also.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: that has to produce some output.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: Not "mount -a"
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: "mount"
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: except for the quotes
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: I do believe that "mount -a" produces no output, because that's the default behaviour for a successfull mount. So you successfully managed to mount everything in the fstab that wasn't mounted. Which was nothing.
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441115/
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: you're fairly new to linux, right?
<SovereignEntity> right
<sebastian> anyone got some experience with dual screen through HDMI?!
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: So you have one disk mounted on /media/Storage
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: 19GB.
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: youre right gparted now says they are mounted
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: 66Meg used.
<SovereignEntity> sudo mount -a is not auto is it
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: so "ls /media/Storage" without quotes should show you the files.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: what do you mean by "auto"? it does automatically mount all disks found in /etc/fstab yes.
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__:  i do that in fstab right
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: No.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: Don't put anything like that in fstab. You'll screw your system.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: /etc/fstab needs to look like it does. The syntax is important.
<sebastian> anyone got some experience with dual screen through HDMI?!
<__-osh-__> sebastian: sorry, no.
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__:  I have one ubuntu system 10.04 that opens the drive without the password
<SovereignEntity> this one has to have a password
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: what password? your "sudo" password?
<SovereignEntity> yes
<SovereignEntity> strange
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: so when do you type that password?
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: in gnome i go to places click on the drive and a box opens asking for a password
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: Yeah, that's when you mount the drive.
<SovereignEntity> maybe i dont own the drive if there is such a thing in Linux
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: You could mount it automatically from fstab, but if you don't know what you're doing then you could really break your system.
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: ok thats what i was thinking
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: ok i got that idea from a site
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: I suggest reading a lot about fstab, make a rescue disk so that you can restore the system. Read a bit more about fstab and how to mount drives. Then give it a try.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: after you've edited the fstab file you either reboot (risky) or type "sudo mount -a"
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: if you broke something it'll complain.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: I can't help you since it's late here and I'm off to bed.
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__:  ok I'll do some more reading first thanks you thank you thank you
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: it's something along the lines of (from memory)
<SovereignEntity> _ i put your text in my notes
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: "device_of_drive mountpoint type options_for_mount priority_someting and_priority_something_else"
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: example
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: /dev/hda1 /my_drive ntfs ro,user 0 0
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: but don't use that syntax. I'm digging deep into memory here.
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: I'm off now. Good luck and do come back here for more help. Most people here are very friendly and helpful.
<SovereignEntity> __-osh-__: good night
<__-osh-__> SovereignEntity: you too. whenever that is. =)
<sebastian> anyone got some experience with dual screen through HDMI?!
<sebastian> or, does anyone know how to change into hdmi sound output in kmix, or is it easier with some other program?
<DarthFrog> sebastian: Use System Settings/Multimedia to set which sound output device is used.
<sebastian> DarthFrog i tried that but theres still no sound
<DarthFrog> sebastian: Did it give sound in the Multimedia settings from the Test button?
<sebastian> no, tried them all but no sound on my tv, works fine on windows tho
<sebastian> thats whats weird
<DarthFrog> Are you running Mythbuntu?
<sebastian> xbmc
<DarthFrog> Don't know that one.
<DarthFrog> What video card is it?
<sebastian> its not the program its kubuntu
<sebastian> i want the sound to transfer through the hdmi
<sebastian> ati asus EAH 4670
<DarthFrog> Are you using the fglrx drivers?
<sebastian> ya the standard one
<DarthFrog> What do you mean "the standard one"?
<sebastian> the official didnt work on xbmc, and i want a player with gpu acceleration for my hd movies
<sebastian> the one that came with kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Do you see an output to a HDMI device in Output Device Preference in Multimedia?
<sebastian> yep
<sebastian> i tested it but theres no sound coming from it
<DarthFrog> Do you have the snd_hda_codec_atihdmi module loaded?
<sebastian> what do u mean by loaded?
<DarthFrog> lsmod | grep snd
<DarthFrog> Is it there?
<sebastian> snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     2367  1
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  I'm now out of ideas.
<sebastian> it can be that this driver dont support it
<sebastian> i may need the offical one
<sebastian> but then i wont be able to use xbmc, u know any media center with gpu acceleration for HD movies?
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu is providing you with an official ATI driver.
<sebastian> ya on restricted drivers, but im not using it atm cause of the xbmc problem
<sebastian> gonna try with activating it then
<DarthFrog> OK, sounds good.  I've never used HDMI audio, just video.
<sebastian> u know if Mythbuntu plays mkv well?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<sebastian> ok, thx for the help, i tell u if it works just gonna restart the comp :)
<DarthFrog> Good luck.
<sebastian> now its working :)
<DarthFrog> Glad to hear it.
<DarthFrog> And so are you. :-)
<sebastian> thx a lot :)
<sebastian> haha ya
<sebastian> now its up to the test with mythbuntu :D
<Microshaft> just upgraded from intrepid to karmic on kubuntu - using nvidia 185 driver - can't start X - error message: module build for the curently running kernal was skipped because kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed - my kernel is 2.6.27.17-generic
<kylen> How many people :)
<Microshaft> how do I download kernel source for karmic please?
<e_t_> Microshaft: to build the nvidia module, you need the package linux-headers-generic
<Microshaft> linux-headers-2.6.27-17-generic e_t_ ?
<Microshaft> or just linux-headers-generic e_t_ ?
<e_t_> linux-headers-generic is a meta-package that will grab the latest version, whatever it is.
<Microshaft> ok brb
<Microshaft> my upgrade to karmic won't give me an X it says fatal failed to load nvidia kernel module no drivers available
<Microshaft> I have nvidia-glx-185 installed
<e_t_> I'd try aptitude purge nvidia and then reinstall nvidia
<Microshaft> aptitude -purge nvidia-glx-185 e_t_ is that how?
<Microshaft> ok this is my last go around
<Microshaft> if it doesn't work, im going back to intrepid
<Izinucs> what are you doing?
<Izinucs> Where is "krecord" in the repos for 10.04??
<bazhang> !info krecord
<ubottu> Package krecord does not exist in lucid
<vertigo> alguém do brasil por aqui ?
<ztkz> how can I enable the KNetWorkManager?
<Guest28097> hi
<Guest28097> bitch
<rav> hello. i just installed lucid and amarok is not playing mp3 files. how can i fix this?
<rav> what is the name of the mp3 codec for xine?
<dhq> hey i need help...... i cant burn cd's and i dont have a pendrive........ how do i install 10.04
<dhq> i have an external harddrive  with 3 partitions one is 45gb the other is 45 and the last one is 3.45gb
<dhq> i want to put the iso on the external 3.5gb and install it to my pc
<dhq> can someone help me
<e_t_> dhq: That would be difficult. You would have to install GRUB to the external disk and set it up to boot the third partition. Why can't you burn CDs?
<dhq> e_t_: my rom is broken
<e_t_> dhq: That is unfortunate. USB drive and CD are the two primary ways to install Ubuntu.
<dhq> no external usbdrive
<e_t_> dhq: Do you wish upgrade, or are you installing for the first time?
<dhq> e_t_: i want to first time
<e_t_> dhq: What is your computer running now?
<dhq> dell XPS m1530
<e_t_> dhq: operating system?
<dhq> e_t_: windows
<e_t_> dhq: Do you want to replace Windows, or install Ubuntu along side?
<Empty_foo> geeez.. the day that somebody calls gimp intuitive is the day that I buy shares.
<anirudh> i have two nics. eth0 connected to internet(static) and eth1 connected to router(dhcp). im not able to enable eth1. if i type ifconfig it shows but it doesnt acquire ip etc. i tried /sbin/ifup eth1 last night it said ignoring unknown interface eth1. then i added 2 lines about eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces and now its listening but not connecting.
<well_laid_lawn> anirudh: tried   sudo ifconfig eth1 up   ?
<anirudh> yep..
<anirudh> in ifconfig now it shows 2 eth1
<anirudh> eth1 and eth1:avahi
<anirudh> avahi has inet addr, broadcast, subnet etc. this happened after the last /sbin/ifup eth1 use
<well_laid_lawn> are you trying to share the internet connection or similar?
<anirudh> yes eventually.. but first im just trying to connect it to the router.
<well_laid_lawn> there is a bot link for that
<well_laid_lawn> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<anirudh> ok. but eth1 isnt working. only if it works and detects the router can i share internet!
<ztkz> hi, how i enable the knetwork manager by command?
<JohnL> I'm having an issue with installing Kubuntu (my first linux distro).  I was installing 9.10 through Wubi over Windows 7 (the default settings). Now it's booting to Linux without a live CD, but before it boots, it gives me the error "No Root File System is Defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."  Can anyone point me in the direction to solve this issue?
<JohnL> I'm currently looking through some support forums, but nothing seems to really stand out as possible a solution
<snarkfish> im trying to link my phone via bluetooth for audio but i cant seem to make it connect to my computer.
<snarkfish> it works under windows but not kubuntu
<snarkfish> what is the difference in alsa and pulseaudio?
<e_t_> snarkfish: pulseaudio is on top of alsa. Functionally, it makes it easier for multiple programs to share the audio hardware, without fighting each other.
<snarkfish> so should i install pulseaudio?
<snarkfish> why doesnt kde use pulseaudio
<e_t_> snarkfish: That's a good question, and one to which I do not have an answer.
<e_t_> You can configure KDE to use pulseaudio.
<snarkfish> well yes, i know i can configure it.
<ztkz> how can i enable the KConnectionManager????
<e_t_> ztkz: Can you describe what you want to do?
<ztkz> e_t_, the kconnectionmanager is disable , and i can't enable
<e_t_> ztkz: I had this happen a few weeks ago. You need to edit the file (as root) /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state. Change the line that reads "NetworkingEnable=false" to true. Then, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart".
<JHon^> hey guys i just recently removed ubuntu from my pc and used easy bcd to rewrite my mbr now whenever i try and intall a distro the grub wont show i mean it gets installed without any error but i just dont see the grub it just booting windows is there a way to fix this
<nickee> What sw will show which processes are doing tcpip io, & quantity?
<e_t_> nickee: all of those functions are handled by the Linux kernel as far as I know.
<nickee> e_t_: so, what sw will display that info?
<e_t_> You can get information about networking with the "ifconfig" command. You can monitor I/O with the program iotop, which you'll need to install from the repos. I'm not sure what you mean by quantity.
<luis_> hello everyone good night i am trying to install openoffice, the newest release i download the version that correspond, i have Kubuntu 8.04(Hardy), i already uninstall the old openoffce and did install the dependencies that newest version ask, it supposed to got installed but i can't find it on the menu or anywhere else, can somebody help me pls??
<e_t_> luis_: try putting "soffice" into krunner.
<luis_> ok
<luis_> ok i opened the run command wich i think is the Krunner and type that but it says: could not run the specified command
<e_t_> From where did you install the openoffice packages?
<luis_> oficial web site
<luis_> http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#tested-full
<luis_> i actually downloaded both: RPM and DEB and both runed fine on the installation but i just can't find the icons on the menu
<luis_> so i can't use it
<e_t_> I think 3.2 is actually the most recent version, but since you're still on 8.04, you must be quite concerned about stability. I believe that the packages from the official website install themselves to /opt. I'd check there and see if you see a bin folder in there.
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> iphone 3gs is said to be natively supported on lucid, it's true with gnome, but not on kde
<maxagaz> how to use iphone on kubuntu ?
<e_t_> maxagaz: you can install gnome apps on kubuntu.
<maxagaz> e_t_: which package ?
<luis_> sorry
<luis_> i was looking into the gui
<luis_> what do you mean with: to /opt. I'd??
<e_t_> maxagaz: I think it's Rhythmbox. You could also install libimobiledevice0, which is a library for accessing the iphone/ipod.
<maxagaz> e_t_: I'd like to use amarok
<luis_> oohh now i know i see the opt thing
<luis_> and i did opened but there are 2 folders one says openoffice.org and the other one says openoffice.org3
<e_t_> maxagaz: I think that is planned, but not here yet.
<e_t_> luis_: Hmm. I think you probably want the 3 folder.
<luis_> ok
<luis_> the folder it has are: basis-link, licences, program, readmes, share and uninstall date in that order
<e_t_> try program
<luis_> i found it
<luis_> but how do i put that into the menu?
<luis_> is it possible?
<e_t_> Look in the directory with the deb files you installed from. I think there's a directory inside there that is 'debian menus' or something like that. There should be .DEBs in there to handle the menu entries.
<luis_> i found one that says desktop integration
<e_t_> That's it.
<luis_> i have install that several times but still can't see anything on the menu
<e_t_> Did you log out and back in?
<luis_> i did restart the pc
<e_t_> Well then, I don't know. I have always preferred the repository openoffice to the "official" version.
<luis_> ok txs a lot :p
<jlit2010> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wedo> hello
<wedo> I need help plz
<wedo> my system is startup but the main programs does not start automatically like knetworkmanger, printer, bluetooth and cairo dock i have to start them manually
<wedo> can anyone help plz
<Benkinooby> hi, may computer takes sometime to boot. i diasbeld all the fancy gui stuff to see what's going on. i noticed that boot up takes a lot of time, after the computer performed .../sripcts/init-bottom.... or something like this.... couldn't find any hints on internet. some1 has advice? maybe where to get more detailed information?
<jmut> what is latest php package version?
<bronlar> hi all
<bronlar> ever since i installed kubuntu 10.04 my xp pro installation wont boot. i get an error of a missing hal.dll in windows system32 missing or corrupt it says. can anyone help me? i installed kubuntu last, after installing linux mint 7, and opensuse 11 all on seperate partitions of my hdd and i also have freespire 2.0 installed as well. all give erros and do not boot. i think the grub entries got fubared for all other os'es on my pc except 
<well_laid_lawn> bronlar: you could run   sudo update-grub   and see if it fixes it
<bronlar> hi laid lawn
<bronlar> ill try that but i think i need to run fixmbr, or chkdsk /r or rebuild my boot.ini file
<bronlar> or all of the above
<bronlar> ill come back and let u know if i get it fixed and what i did to fix it
<well_laid_lawn> k bronlar
<perlmonkey> hello
<perlmonkey> can anyone tell me how to disable the funny vertical panel thing which comes up on icons?
<Benkinooby> hi, may computer takes sometime to boot. i diasbeld all the fancy gui stuff to see what's going on. i noticed that boot up takes a lot of time, after the computer performed .../sripcts/init-bottom.... or something like this.... couldn't find any hints on internet. some1 has advice? maybe where to get more detailed information?
<perlmonkey> Benkinooby I would check the dmesg log file
<Benkinooby> ok...
<Benkinooby> i'll paste it
<perlmonkey> just run dmesg in a shell to see everything that happened during the boot process
<Benkinooby> perlmonkey: http://pastebin.com/H5PxGqhb
<perlmonkey> if you want to try and find any errors, just do dmesg | grep fail
<Benkinooby> perlmonkey: benedict@box:~$ dmesg | grep fail
<Benkinooby> [    0.654848] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<Benkinooby> thats all
<perlmonkey> try grep error
<Benkinooby> nothing comes
<perlmonkey> dmesg | grep error
<Benkinooby> i think it's no error... jsut it get's tuck somewhere....
<perlmonkey> yes could be
<perlmonkey> looks like some kind of script
<Benkinooby> y
<Benkinooby> i usd kubuntu an really tried hard to get rid of that bluetooth thing
<Benkinooby> i removed packages, disabled it and alll, but still it comes
<perlmonkey> :-/
<Benkinooby> maybe this is the cause...
<wedo> hello, my system is startup but the main programs does not start automatically like knetworkmanger, printer, bluetooth and cairo dock i have to start them manually
<Benkinooby> wedo: hahaha, be happy.... i tried to get rid of bluetooth since weeks... without luck ;)
<wedo> Benkinooby: it was working ok with me and if i started it manually its work, my problem is that the autostart programs does not start, "not all of them"
<wedo> hello, my system is startup but the main programs does not start automatically like knetworkmanger, printer, bluetooth and cairo dock i have to start them manually
<wedo_> hello, when i click the shutdown or reboot it does not do anything
<wedo_> any help plz
<Kottalizer> How do I turn off the feature that restarts all applications which weren't closed upon last logoff/shutdown?
<jonlee> what's this?
<Torch> Kottalizer: in system settings
<Torch> Kottalizer: advanced -> session manager
<Ahox> Hi, is there a nice audiocd-ripper in kde?
<Kottalizer> Torch: Thanks once again!
<Torch> Ahox: dolphin does that
<Torch> Ahox: just enter audiocd:/ in the location bar
<Ahox> I tried that, but it complained no such device. Now it works... thnx
<dhq> just installed 10.04 and noticed my cpu extremely hot and fan blazing
<nico_> Hi. I have akonadi crashes. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/+bug/583735 Does anyone know which files or settings can make akonadi crash?
<Infinitum-Omega> Don't even know what anaconda is :p
<Infinitum-Omega> oh
<Infinitum-Omega> anakonadi lol
<nico_> its the thing that can make kmail unusable ;)
<Infinitum-Omega> kmail? lol
<Infinitum-Omega> kubuntu mail?
<Infinitum-Omega> kde*
<Infinitum-Omega> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9352954#post9352954 If anyone had Unichrome issues..
<Torch> nico_: i don't see any signs of crashes in your launchpad report.
<Torch> nico_: also, see http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=86053 for the "no resource agents found" message.
<Torch> nico_: there's also http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting for akonadi troubleshooting
<nico_> Torch: originally I uploaded my logs in another bugreport. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/554514 Then someone merged the bugs
<nico_> Torch: I have read the troubleshooting doc, but no answers tehre
<nico_> Torch:  reading the kde forum now
<nico_> Torch: The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable are the same for two accounts. My situation at this moment is described best at the bottom of  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/+bug/583735 It seems some setting is causing an akonadi crash
<opex> hello
<opex> any from bulgaria
<nico_> Torch: logs with crash are on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49187546/logs.tar.gz
<Micah> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Micah> hrm....neither will help me until i get the ethernet/wifi working >.>
<Kottalizer> Connect using a wire and then execute "sudo aptitude update && sudo jockey-kde".
<Kottalizer> Try to find a wireless driver and activate it.
<Kottalizer> Then unplug the wire.
<Micah> you missed the first part: ethernet
<Micah> neither network interface works
<Kottalizer> Oh
<Kottalizer> Then hibernate your computer, wake it up and reboot.
<Kottalizer> That works.
<Micah> and what will that do?
<Kottalizer> Hibernate or suspend to RAM, don't know which one it was.
<Kottalizer> No idea, but it worked for me.
<Micah> well, i'm also running a live cd/persistent usb install so, things are a bit different
<Micah> currently suspecting it's my /etc/network/interfaces being incorrect
<Kottalizer> Whops
<Kottalizer> Then I can't help you, sorry.
<Kottalizer> Have to go now anyways.
<Micah> :/
<Micah> was gonna ask if he could paste what his said :(
<mavErik> hi, is there a way to reinstall ktorrent without lost the download torrent in list?
<Micah> i believe it saves the torrents in a subfolder of it's directory. just back up that and the download location, reinstall then run each torrent
<mavErik> when i choose a torrent i don't click on save but only on download
<mavErik> i need only tehe list of my old torrent..
<Micah> most torrent clients save the torrents anyway
<mavErik> *the
<Micah> it's how they access them again after you shutdown or close the program
<mavErik> ok...do you know where i have to shearch?
<Micah> can you open ktorrent at all?
<gloopy> look in /home/.kde
<mavErik> no, because when i used it for the last time, i've got a problem and the pc needed a restart...
<mavErik> and now it doesn't work
<mavErik> ok
<Torch> mavErik: turn its debug output on in kdebugdialog and run ktorrent from a shell.
<Torch> mavErik: pastebin the output and post the link here.
<mavErik> ok
<Torch> mavErik: reinstalling is not going to help anything. KDE (and linux) is not windows.
<mavErik> i know, but it tell me that my report it's incoplete
<Micah> well off to work with me, will probably return looking to get my wifi running :/
<mavErik> Torch: Application: KTorrent (ktorrent), signal: Bus error
<mavErik> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f7b1db28760 (LWP 2105))]
<mavErik> Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f7b10364710 (LWP 2107)):
<mavErik> #0  0x00007f7b1974dfb3 in select () at ../sysdeps/unix/syscall-template.S:82
<mavErik> #1  0x00007f7b1d6b368e in dht::RPCServerThread::run (this=0x1905250) at ../../libbtcore/dht/rpcserver.cpp:107
<FloodBotK2> mavErik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mavErik> #2  0x00007f7b1b0cc775 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x1905250) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248
<Torch> ...
<mavErik> ok, this is the URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441315/
<mavErik> ^ Torch
<adilalpman> hi
<adilalpman> i have a problem with my 5.1 soundcard in ubuntu and in kubuntu
<adilalpman> can anybody help me?
<spawn> hi people
<UDTQ> heyoo
<spawn> wats up in the land of kubuntu
<spawn> totally feeling 10.04
<UDTQ> Just installed yesterday .D
<spawn> me too
<spawn> !
<Torch> mavErik: this is a bug in ktorrent. please report it on bugs.kde.org
<mavErik> ok, thanks!
<Torch> mavErik: once you've done that we can try to find a workaround
<UDTQ> what is a bug in Ktorrent? im tryin to dld a file, but it wont work
<spawn> fav parts so far...
<spawn> hmm i like the boot times
<UDTQ> yeah!
<UDTQ> and overall speed of the OS
<spawn> n Qt creator
<spawn> i know its not kubunutu
<spawn> but still
<spawn> also i love chrome!
<UDTQ> I'm running firefox
<spawn> cool
<spawn> ohhh
<spawn> i have to try my iphone
<spawn> this outta be awesome if it works
<UDTQ> huh?
<spawn> i read it supports iphones?
<UDTQ> might be, I wouldn't care :P
<UDTQ> care to read about such a thing I mean.
<adilalpman> i have install kubuntu 10.04 a few days ago but my souncard (creative SB-5.1-VX) not working as 5.1 in it
<adilalpman> with kde
<spawn> cause i formatted all my music which is on my ipod
<spawn> :(
<adilalpman> and then i uninstall kubuntu and install ubuntu 10.04
<spawn> your in the right place to get support
<adilalpman> and in the begining everything was perfect in ubuntu with gnome and with pulse
<adilalpman> then
<UDTQ> I want support aswell!But let's take adilalpman first :P
<adilalpman> i install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 10.04
<adilalpman> but this action broken everything
<spawn> lol
<adilalpman> now i only hear a nose
<adilalpman> in kde and in gnome too
<spawn> i would reformat
<spawn> then install updates
<spawn> then come here
<adilalpman> spawn
<adilalpman> u said it to me?
<spawn> yea!
<well_laid_lawn> spawn: not a good reply there mate
<adilalpman> now
<spawn> theres some guys here with C code falling out of them
<adilalpman> i have only noise
<adilalpman> on startup
<adilalpman> and on shutdown
<spawn> ohh
<adilalpman> and while use amarok
<spawn> wait maybe i can fix this
<adilalpman> in kde and in gnome too
<adilalpman> :(
<spawn> if you click on the volume control in the bottom right corner...
<spawn> select mixer
<spawn> and crank PCM up to the MAX
<spawn> that got me before
<adilalpman> me?
<spawn> yea!
<adilalpman> ok
<adilalpman> 1 min pls
<spawn> kk
<adilalpman> i cant see pcm
<adilalpman> in any place
<adilalpman> :S
<adilalpman> i am on gnome now
<FloodBotK2> adilalpman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spawn> well go to settings... and enable it
<adilalpman> where is it :S
<mavErik> Torch: i've done
<spawn> settings>configure chanels
<spawn> see it?
<adilalpman> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/6172/screenel.png
<adilalpman> pls look thete spawn
<adilalpman> there no settings option
<adilalpman> :S
<spawn> this isnt kubuntu
<spawn> :(
<spawn> or english
<spawn> :)
<Benkinooby> hi
<adilalpman> it is in ubuntu gnome
<adilalpman> pls ask me
<adilalpman> wihch u dont understand
<adilalpman> cause of turkish
<spawn> i never used gnome...
<spawn> you should go to #ubuntu and ask
<adilalpman> i am in there now too :)
<spawn> ok goodluck
<UDTQ> My turn now? :D
<adilalpman> spawn
<adilalpman> had a lot of help
<adilalpman> interesting
<adilalpman> go and find ur answer there
<adilalpman> really too much help...
<UDTQ> adilalpman--> noktalama olarak ENTER düğmesini kullanarak etmeyiniz. If that makes sense?
<adilalpman> interesting
<UDTQ> So, I am trying to download a video with Ktorrent, but it does not connect.
<UDTQ> brb
<UDTQ> and here i am.
<ArGGu^^> UDTQ tracker down?
<laura_> Hi, ich bitte um Hilfe: Bei meiner Neuinstallation (Laptop Lenovo. neu) und lucid hab ich ein Prob: cups startet nich automatisch. Manueller Start geht.
<well_laid_lawn> !de | laura_
<ubottu> laura_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<laura_> danke
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<Mias> hi
<timo_> wazzzup?
<Torch> mavErik: bug number?
<InvaderZim> Thunderbird Global Inbox (Smart Folders) failing. Help? See issue descibred here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112164.0
<InvaderZim> Why after my upgrade to Lucid, when I click on a HD disk Dolphin asks for a password? In 9.04 and 9.10 it didn't, it mounted automagically without tweaking fstab.
<InvaderZim> I realized policykit was gone, but when I try to install policykit-kde from kpackagekit, it tells me it needs to remove kubuntu-desktop ???
<apparle> Can I select webkit for konqueror
<well_laid_lawn> !find webkit
<ubottu> Found: libqt4-webkit, libqt4-webkit-dbg, libwebkit-1.0-2, libwebkit-1.0-2-dbg, libwebkit-1.0-common (and 19 others)
<well_laid_lawn> there's a qt webkit there apparle
<apparle> well_laid_lawn:can I ask konq to use webkit
<well_laid_lawn> apparle: I wouldn't know - never tried it...
<apparle> well_laid_lawn: instead of KHTML
<well_laid_lawn> it seems to be available
<apparle> well_laid_lawn: how to configure konq to use it
<well_laid_lawn> apparle: I wouldn't know - never tried it...
<addri92> ai alguien que able español?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jimfan> Urr..........
<jimfan> I would love to learn :-)
<RiotingPacifist> konqueror opens folders in new windows, even though it is set not to
<lerrup> hi, I can't find anything anywhere - does anyone know about kde 4.5 in Lucid?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa | lerrup
<ubottu> lerrup: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<addri92> sabes canales españoles?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<well_laid_lawn> addri92: ^^
<lerrup> ubbotu: but are there any kubuntu ppas that are likely to have it - other betas have been?
<well_laid_lawn> addri92: keep it in the channel pls :]
<well_laid_lawn> lerrup: afaik it is not in a ppa yet
<lerrup> well_laid_lawn: are there any plans or do we wait for beta 2?
<well_laid_lawn> lerrup: I have no idea - it will be available in time - how long tho I don't know
<lerrup> well_laid_lawn:thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<well_laid_lawn> it won't be long
<n8w1ng> hey
<balazsbela> Hey all.
<balazsbela> My keyboard won't work in kde
<balazsbela> only if I hold buttons pressed
<well_laid_lawn> can you use the mouse to select the right keyboard?
<n8w1ng> ive got a problem...ive got a backup of my home folder but when i override my new home folder Kpackage marks packages which have not been installed as installed
<n8w1ng> so i was wonderin whether the home folder stores info about installed packages
<well_laid_lawn> afaik no - but I'm not familiar with kpackage
<Ahox> n8w1ng,  no, the package info is in /var/lib/dpkg, kpackage is just a frontend
<Ahox> n8w1ng,  the cache might be stored somewhere in the homefolder, so a simple refresh should fix it
<n8w1ng> Ahox: aha,how should i do the refresh...ive tried several commands but none of them worked
<Ahox> software updates/refresh pacakges
<n8w1ng> Ahox: aight...thx for your help
<mooperd> hi, I've set up my atherios AR5212 wificard as an ap master but it is not allowing devices to connect to it properly. My iphone kinda works but keeps dropping the connection and my mac refuses to connect at all. The machines is running ubuntu 9.10. its using madwifi drivers and hostapd.
<Zhenya> hi guys, having lots of trouble getting parralel monitors to work
<Zhenya> anyone here that can lend a hand?
<Zhenya> i'm getting "scrambled"screen
<InvaderZim> Why after my upgrade to Lucid, when I click on a HD disk Dolphin asks for a password? In 9.04 and 9.10 it didn't, it mounted automagically without tweaking fstab. I realized policykit was gone, but when I try to install policykit-kde from kpackagekit, it tells me it needs to remove kubuntu-desktop ???
<well_laid_lawn> Zhenya: this might give a clue - http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bazhang> InvaderZim, its safe to remove just a metapackage
<Zhenya> well_laid_lawn: thank you, checking it out
<well_laid_lawn> InvaderZim: it might help if you mention how the hdd is being made available to kubuntu
<persepolis> hi
<InvaderZim> bazhang: it also wants to remove kde-workspace
<persepolis> can i have some help please, what programs can i use to scan with
<bazhang> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<InvaderZim> bazhang: and other kde bases
<InvaderZim> well_laid_lawn: trough ide? internal hd
<well_laid_lawn> InvaderZim: is it a ntfs partition or...
<InvaderZim> well_laid_lawn: one ntfs, other is fat32
<InvaderZim> well_laid_lawn: in another computer both are ntfs
<InvaderZim> oh I see, yes both are non native
<well_laid_lawn> InvaderZim: the other comps hdds are through samba?
<InvaderZim> well_laid_lawn: no, no samba... I mean, its the same problem,  different pc, dolphin asks for password on it
<well_laid_lawn> InvaderZim: that gives the channel more info :] - I don't do anything windows related here so maybe someone with experience will respond
<Zhenya> well_laid_lawn: I've looked over that page, but i'm pretty much a noob and have NO idea what to do :(
<n8w> hey
<well_laid_lawn> Zhenya: I don't use dual monitors - that link is the extent of my knowledge sorry
<n8w> can i get this update eventhough i dont use 10.4: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3
<n8w> ?
<Zhenya> well_laid_lawn: gotcha...thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa | n8w
<ubottu> n8w: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<n8w> well_laid_lawn:  ye but it says "users of 10.4"
<n8w> well_laid_lawn:  thats why im wonderin whether i can use it...otherwise i know how to use ppa
<well_laid_lawn> o
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<InvaderZim> Please HELP anyone? Fresh Lucid Install login fails. See here for details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<well_laid_lawn> apart from that...
<Zhenya> well_laid_lawn: can't get the monitors to work i'll come bother peoploe a little later, but another quick question. Sometimes my other partition doesnt mount, how can i refresh it?
<well_laid_lawn> Zhenya: if it is in the file /etc/fstab then sudo mount -av might work
<Zhenya> mount: proc already mounted on /proc
<Zhenya> nothing was mounted
<InvaderZim> Why does a fresh clean Lucid install of (K)/Ubuntu STILL can't mount FAT32 partitions recognizing international latin characters?
<Zhenya> well_laid_lawn: i had to mount it through dolphn
<Zhenya> had to click on it, enter my sudo password and then i can see it in the other applicationj
<well_laid_lawn> Zhenya: check the fstab file for an entry for it pls
<n8w> ive updated to the latest kde but after the reboot kde loads up with this error: Executable: kdeinit4 PID: 1783 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<solifugus> So is anyone working on making kubuntu at least install properly in virtualbox?
<solifugus> I'm using sidux now...
<well_laid_lawn> solifugus: there is #vbox for that :]
<solifugus> well_laid_lawn: seriously.. it's a kubuntu issue, though
<well_laid_lawn> solifugus: in vbox? - don't think so
<solifugus> would you say it's an hp issue because I use an hp computer?
<solifugus> of course it's a kubuntu issue
<well_laid_lawn> solifugus: ask in your distos channel first
<well_laid_lawn> distros*
<solifugus> distro's
<solifugus> like this one for kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> distros'
<tsimpson> solifugus: if it fails in vbox but on in real hardware, it's a vbox issue
<tsimpson> *but works on real hardware
<tsimpson> it's up to vbox to emulate the hardware layer, not Kubuntu
<solifugus> tsimpson: every hardware platform differs... vbox is no different.
<solifugus> it works on some hardware and not others... but vbox is open source and pretty stable in what it has.. and heavily used.  So..
<well_laid_lawn> and it could be your distos' implementation of vbox that is the issue solifugus ]
<solifugus> well_laid_lawn: I install sun's version.. not ose
<well_laid_lawn> solifugus: then ask in #vbox mate :]
<tsimpson> as far as the OS is concerned it's being installed on real hardware, if this causes issues it's not the OS's fault
<solifugus> and.. unlikely, anway.. package maintainers don't normal make the kinds of changes that would make a vm not work.
<solifugus> well_laid_lawn: I can ask in there (and maybe somebody has played with it) but really.. if you can make something work on a variety of miscellaneous hardware.. making it work in a heavily used vm environment should  be so much easier.. it's not a vbox issue.
<tsimpson> if you have specific information for why it fails you should file bugs
<solifugus> but the attitude that it is, doesn't bode well for kubuntu
<solifugus> not if its kubuntu maintainers' attitude
<solifugus> which i really hope it isn't
<well_laid_lawn> solifugus: you've been told - don't mention me again pls
<tsimpson> if it's a bug in Linux, then someone in the kernel team can fix it. but if it's a bug in vbox someone in vbox needs to fix it
<solifugus> are you two kubuntu maintianers?
<well_laid_lawn> I am only one person...
<tsimpson> it depends exactly what you mean by "kubuntu maintainer"
<tsimpson> Kubuntu is many parts
<solifugus> installer seems to be the problem..
<tsimpson> what exactly is the issue?
<well_laid_lawn> did you do the md5 on the iso?
<solifugus> middle of install, get a black screen and everything seems to stop indefinitely
<spawn> hi everyone... how do you get an iphone to work with kubuntu 10.04? i mean i plugged it in and nothing? i thought i was ment to work?
<well_laid_lawn> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<solifugus> spawn: it used to work great with my old iphone.. you must have the newer version?
<spawn> iphone 3g only
<spawn> already read the how to... says plug it in and it should be in places!
<well_laid_lawn> heh - the link is not kde freindly then
<solifugus> spawn: I thought I heard from someone that apple's been locking it down..  I don't know if that's true because I recently got rid of my iphone.. (need something more reliable as a phone--way too many dropped calls and people calling me and going straight to voice mail when I was available)
<spawn> yeah? i am due to get a new phone... maybe ill just not bother
<spawn> lo
<tsimpson> solifugus: search for virtualbox on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<solifugus> I don't know for sure about apple locking it down like that.. I just heard someone say that.
<tsimpson> * https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<well_laid_lawn> tsimpson: he uses sidux...
<tsimpson> the Kubuntu the developers have little to do with ubiquity internals, only the GUI for it
<solifugus> tsimpson: thanks... i will take a deeper look at that.
<solifugus> well_laid_lawn: I'd like to use kubuntu.. been waiting for it to work well on my laptop..  I can't get wireless with it, even though my network card has kernel support built-in, in recent versions...  Sidux's kde 4 is very well refined.. works much better than last time I saw kubuntu's.
<solifugus> but I need unbuntu packages that aren't available on sidux.. particularly panda3d
<solifugus> it's dependencies are too much to do all by hand on debian
<well_laid_lawn> good luck :]
<warriorheart> hello guys
<InvaderZim> Help! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/587268
<InvaderZim> Everytime a GTK program tries to open the GTK 'select file to open' window, it takes like 30 seconds! How can I stop this?
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, are you running gnome or kde < or both ?
<InvaderZim> KDE
<InvaderZim> I don't have gnome installed
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: but obviously I have gtk libraries
<well_laid_lawn> loading gtk libs does take some time
<InvaderZim> no but it wasnt like this
<InvaderZim> it started happening some weeks ago
<InvaderZim> the programs stops responding
<InvaderZim> until the window finally opens
<InvaderZim> and I just can't even know if there is a log to look for this
<BluesKaj> right, InvaderZim,  I haven't seen that issue with synaptic or other gtk apps but I have probs with etc/default grub not opening prperly i kate ...very strange
<BluesKaj> in kate
<InvaderZim> in a much slower pc with kubuntu lucid, gtk window "select file" opens almost instantly
<BluesKaj> kde ibus-daemon wth grub seems to be my prob
<InvaderZim> some app here messed up
<BluesKaj> which apps in particular?
<InvaderZim> I don't know
<InvaderZim> I mean, some app must have messed up this gtk delay
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, check your system monitor to see if something eating cpu
<InvaderZim> hmmmm
<InvaderZim> oh
<InvaderZim> werid is
<InvaderZim> weird is... after the first delay
<InvaderZim> subsequent open dialogs dont have the delay
<InvaderZim> until after some time I assume without opening them... the delay comes back
<cuznt> i have kde4.4.x installed side by side w/ ubuntu. i can get into ubuntu through the rescue mode but the log in screen to choose wont pop up. i get a nvudua error and x will not start
<j800r> hey guys, i have a problem. just upgraded to 10.04 and no new official repositories were added, only the old 9.10 ones remained. what do i need to add? :\
<well_laid_lawn> cuznt: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<well_laid_lawn> j800r: in konsole try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<j800r> i already upgraded. just didn't add any new repositories :\
<well_laid_lawn> j800r: that command will try to pull in any missing stuff
<j800r> ah, ok.
<well_laid_lawn> j800r: all three steps are important :]
<Torch> well_laid_lawn: dist-upgrade include upgrade, so you can leave the latter out
<j800r> i think that might've worked. i got a launchpad ppa in other software :\
<BluesKaj> j800r, this command will update your sources.list , sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> j800r, any non default repos like ppas won't be updated afaik
<j800r> yup, that seems fine now. tnx
<BluesKaj> yard work to do ....BBL
<j800r> i think the ppa was one i added while i was experimenting, lol
<InvaderZim> Is devicekit installed by default on Lucid?
<well_laid_lawn> !find devicekit
<ubottu> Found: devicekit-disks-doc, devicekit-power-doc
<well_laid_lawn> !info devicekit
<ubottu> Package devicekit does not exist in lucid
<j800r> ugh..i wish Gwibber worked in kde. that's the only thing i miss with Kubuntu :|
<bulldog98> j800r: tryed choqok?
<j800r> ya, it don't support facebook though :|
<j800r> well..no directly, anyway
<j800r> *not
<BluesKaj> hmmm, wonder why /etc/default/grub/ won't open in kate with kdesudo. It opens to a blank  text file , yet if I just open /etc/default/grub without kdesudo , kate opens in full text..all other text files with kdesudo in the run command / krunner open just fine.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: It works for me, using kdesu, not kdesudo.
<InvaderZim> Is Lucid network manager working with hidden wlans?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, no luck with kdesu
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Strange.  What about sudo from the command line?
<BluesKaj> it will open if I put dolphin in the path
<BluesKaj> no i get the daemon bus error in the cli
<DarthFrog> Well, there's the problem
<BluesKaj> yeah, strange ...failed to add paths: /root/.config/ibus/bus ,then, Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address and finally, IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<InvaderZim> Does the Kubuntu Lucid installer resizes a NTFS partition non-destructively?
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, best to defrag the ntfs first before the installer resizes it
<BluesKaj> if you decide to resize
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: hmmm... I just saw that I can't resize it from the installer partitioner
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, what's the message ?
<BluesKaj> that's strange
<BluesKaj> InvaderZim, I usually use gparted-live-cd to edit partitions before installing , hence one can just choose the manual partioning option when installing kubuntu
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: btw does the kubuntu installer provide for partitioning of GPT partitioned hard drives?
<shadeslayer> um.. i mean GPT partition table
<InvaderZim> BluesKaj: but manal partitioning doesnt allow resizing
<InvaderZim> s/manal/manual/
<RaGNORAK> does anyone know a good ipod video converter ?
<n8w> hey
<shadeslayer> !ipod | RaGNORAK
<ubottu> RaGNORAK: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<RaGNORAK> oh thanks
<n8w> i cant suddenly mount my win drives,it says only root can mount...
<shadeslayer> RaGNORAK: np
<shadeslayer> !ntfs-config | n8w
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> n8w: install ntfs-config
<n8w> shadeslayer:  but it was workin ok until i created another user
<shadeslayer> n8w: ah!
<shadeslayer> n8w: so have you added that user to admin group?
<shadeslayer> becaus only admin group has root access.. and you need root access to mount ntfs drives
<n8w> shadeslayer:  i think ive done smth wrong,coz ive added myself(my username) to additional groups
<shadeslayer> ( all drives are mounted at /media/ which requires root access )
<shadeslayer> n8w: just check if you are in the admin group....
<n8w> shadeslayer:  ye i know, but my username is in admin group...shall i check also "roor" group
<shadeslayer> n8w: yeah
<shadeslayer> n8w: anyways ive gtg,but it does look like a group issue
<n8w> shadeslayer:  ye it is:)) thx for help
<n8w> ive got a problem with permissions...ive accidentally added myusername to several different groups n since then, i cant mount win drivers(it says: only root can do that)
<n8w> my username is in the following groups: root,adm,admin,cdrom,
<j800r> anyone use choqok an know why i can't get it to connect to twitter? :\
<shadeslayer> j800r: which choqok version?
<n8w> anyone
<n8w> ?
<shadeslayer> n8w: you might also want to try #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu
 * shadeslayer checks choqok version in his ppa
<n8w> ye im there as well
<j800r> shadeslayer: 1.0 Beta1
<j800r> came from the repos
<shadeslayer> j800r: hmm.. well do you have the https check box ticked?
<j800r> i've tried with it checked and unchecked
<soee> any info when we can expect kde 4.5b1 in kubunru repos ?
<j800r> i tried using both my username and email address as username too. nothing seems to work :\ tester the twitter site and the server is up :\
<shadeslayer> j800r: well you just need to put your username,not your email address...
<j800r> i've tried both meaning username/password and email/password
<j800r> neither combinations worked
<soee> where in Krusader can i find windows partitions ?
<BluesKaj> soee, in places on the left panel
<BluesKaj> but I would use dolphin
<soee> BluesKaj: im using both but before i can access windows partition, i have to typein password so in Krusader i have access only to those partition witch i opend first in Dolphin with password
<BluesKaj> soee, why are you using krusader?
<soee> BluesKaj:  im used to Total Commander from Win so i want some similiar app here
<BluesKaj> dolphin provides access to ntfs partitions ...there'sno need to use krusader\
<e01_> hello
<BluesKaj> it's redundant
<e01_> i had a problems with my usb card reader, when i plug in , and put the card, there nothing triggers
<ch3mtail> I've just disabled the ssh server and samba (nmbd & smbd) services - initially by sysv-rc-conf and then (realizing it made no difference) removing the symlinks from the /etc/rcN.d directories.  They're still loading on boot, what the hell am I missing?
<ch3mtail> The third time around I even went and removed the respective links from every /etc/rcN.d directory just to be sure I hadn't stumbled on the runlevels, but they're still acting like nothing ever changed.
<BluesKaj> ch3mtail, remove them from /etc/rc*d
<ch3mtail> Like I said, I already did.
<ch3mtail> Actually I said "/etc/rcN.d", but I did mean to say that they now reside in no /etc/rc* folder whatsoever.
<BluesKaj> ch3mtail, remove smbclient and samba
<ch3mtail> I need those.  It would be a too brutal solution for my taste anyhow.
<bmw> Question: Dist-upgrade from Karmic to Lucid on Dell D600 laptop; fails to install libplasmagenericshell4.4.2. Thoughts?
<bmw> Question: Dist-upgrade from Karmic to Lucid on Dell D600 laptop; fails to install libplasmagenericshell4.4.2. Thoughts?
<djustice> feep. testing my irc client. someone djustice: me
<DarthFrog> My thought is that I'm seeing your question in stereo.
<bmw> DF, so do you have an answer for me, for me?
<DarthFrog> No, twice no. :-)
<bmw> #quit
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hmm, was busy here  , but now it's dead again
<haxor> test
<afaglia> quit
<Nythain> kubuntu 10.04, k3b = no optical devices found... wodim --devices doesnt show anything... lshw clearly shows it though, any clues?
<apecross> hi people first time here
<apecross> a question about wlan
<apecross> from syslog: "NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2)"
<n8w> guys do u know where i could find the repo for kde 4.4.1?
<onlooker> Can someone help me with something? I have mplayer on the system, but it works only if I run it with /usr/bin/mplayer. Just saying mplayer gives me this error: "bash: /usr/local/bin/mplayer: No such file or directory"
<daniel> olá
<daniel> algum brasileiro aqui?
<onlooker> Anyone?
<Nythain> good luck, trying to get help in here is like trying to read stereo instructions in russian
<Nythain> but judging by your problem, it would appear that your $PATH environment variable isnt including /usr/bin... as for setting/changing that, cant help ya
<Nythain> /etc/environment
<Nythain> thats where PATH is set aparently
<dhq> anyone used to use gkrellm
<Nythain> onlooker: after adding /usr/bin to the $PATH if its not already there, you will more than likely have to completely log out and back in for the change to take effect, but i could be wrong
<onlooker> Nythain: Thanks, I'll try it now
<onlooker> Nythain: I think I fixed it. /usr/bin wasn't listed at the beginning in /etc/environment so I put it there. Thanks for the help!
<Nythain> onlooker: no problem, at least someone got some help :P
<Nythain> you wouldnt happen to be a guru at dvdrw devices, dbus, hal, and well, getting kubuntu and or wodim to like them would  ya?
<do0ob> hi
<do0ob> anyone here using kde4 on a GMA950 graphics card?
<do0ob> can yo use any effects?
<dhq> do0ob: what system monitor you use
<do0ob> dhq: system monitor? i use nvtemp and sensors
<do0ob> and df -h
<do0ob> the progress bar dolphin also helps
<onlooker> Nythain: Sorry, man. No such luck
<Nythain> well, once agian, for future reference, if anyone else has a similar k3b/wodim problem... rebooting with a DVD in the drive appears to fix it, for whatever effed up reason
<reda> hello people
<reda> need some help if you have time for new user
<reda> i downloaded theme from hde look
<reda> but i dont know how to install theme
<reda> http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=8x9x10x11x12x13x14x15x16
<reda> it say compil or something like that
<reda> are there some one can show me the way ???
<reda> ok thank you for nothing
<reda> bye
<david_> no!
<Micah> i had a bit of a mishap and need to get grub  off my system and go back to the windows 7 boot loader, how do i do this?
<Micah> it will either have to be via windows or live disk
<InvaderZim> With a 2 gb ram system, do we still need a swap partition for a desktop?
<Micah> always need a swap partition if i
<Micah> 'm not mistaken
<Micah> ...
<Micah> stupid enter key
<FloodBotK2> Micah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Micah bows in apology to FloodBotK2
<casperii> hola
<casperii> hola no hay nadie?
<Micah> !es | casperii
<ubottu> casperii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<casperii> hola
<draik> Hey all.
<draik> I'm trying to setup a stream from my server to my desktop, netbook, laptops, etc.
<draik> This is all within my own home server
<draik> My question is this: How do I auto-mount a DVD ISO of my choosing to stream it to a client?
<InvaderZim> Please HELP anyone? Fresh Lucid Install login fails at KDM. See here for details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<JontheEchidna> InvaderZim: not much to do except wait for the authors of the graphics driver fix the bug
<InvaderZim> JontheEchidna: I see... bummer
<JontheEchidna> :( yeah
<n8w> how can i downgrade kopete?
<n8w> ive upgraded my kde to 4.4.2 n since then kopete wont even start...it crashes with Executable: kopete PID: 16144 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<slow-motion> n8
<fmi> Hello! I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question, but whatever. Sorry if it isn't. I'm unable to connect to the 'net in Kubuntu. It was working fine, and now it isn't (duh, if it were, I wouldn't be asking this quesiton now, hehe)... but whatever. I'm using the mac at the moment (same connexion, same modem). It's a cable connexion. I'm running 10.04 lucid.
#kubuntu 2010-05-30
<fmi> I talked w/ the isp, and they said they were seeing the mac but not my linux box... v.v
<fmi> I also did a few innternet searches, but didn't find any thing useful.
<fmi> Thanks for your help.
<kewlioo> hello
<kewlioo> can someone help me with connecting to my windows netshares
<BluesKaj> kewlioo, windows on a different partition , or on a LAN?
<quark2> greetings
<quark2> anyone here might be able to help me with a mount issue?
<zeltak> hya..anyone knows how to launch a command line program in konsole but with have konsole launch with a specific user defined icon?
<fmi> zeltak: not right off hand, but wine does it so maybe their methods would work...
<zeltak> wine? do you know how they do it?
<fmi> hmmm. my linux box isn't up right now...
<fmi> I'll start it...
<zeltak> kk  no worries thx anyway fmi
<zeltak> ahh k cool :)
<fmi> just a word of warning though: I,m kind of, like, NOT a linux expert... :-P
<zeltak> no worries im not an expert either :-)
<fmi> r u in a debian based  distro, or sthg else?
<fmi> ok. this may or may not work... make a new file in yr favourite text editor...
<fmi> then: http://pastebin.com/CUxQKTW1
<fmi> save it as (whatever).desktop
<zeltak> ok
<fmi> as I said, this might not work. sorry if it doesn't...
<zeltak> no worries, thx anyway fmi
<fmi> btw, remember to replace the values in ()s w/ the correct stuff... hehe
<zeltak> kk cool thx
<fmi> also btw, please tell me if it works... ;-)
<zeltak> fmi: sure but i need to go now..will post here later thx again
<odhinn> Hello, all!!
<zus> hi
<digital__> hi all
<digital__> any one not sleaping?
<gaddman> exit
<wizkoder> moin
<scrambled> i am trying to connect to my wireless WEP network, I entered the key but i can not connect.  iwconfig  shows the ESSID field scrambled, that is a long of string of garbage characters
<scrambled> it may be related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/575960
<mackan> I just installed Kubuntu Netbook edition on my eeepc 901
<mackan> during the installation everything worked just fine
<mackan> but when I booted into it the keyboard and the touchpad doesn't work
<mackan> is this a common problem?
<mackan> it seems weird to me as both worked out of the box when installing from the usb stick
<Barridus_> is it possible to remove the "page one" activity, and just have the search and launch in the netbook remix?
<sobczyk> vmware player is not in repositories?
<Peregrinus_> Howdy folks.  Anyone have time to help a newbie?
<DarthFrog> !help | Peregrinus_
<ubottu> Peregrinus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Peregrinus_> I'm trying to play a DVD.  I've installed Xine, and according to KPackageKit I have libdvdcss2 installed.  No luck.
<zus> Peregrinus_,  try "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"  (without the quotes)  to install non-native codecs
<zus> Peregrinus_,  if you have a 32bit system
<zus> Peregrinus_,  or if you have a 64 bit system "sudo apt-get install w64codecs"
<Peregrinus_> I think I might have tried that already.  This is the error I received when I typed that just now (after entering my password, obviously):  Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package (cont)
<Peregrinus_> "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<Peregrinus_> "E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DarthFrog> Peregrinus_: You need medibuntu.
<Peregrinus_> Is there a specific version of Medibuntu for Kubuntu?
<zus> Peregrinus_,  kubuntu is ubuntu with the KDE so they share the same repository, but this too may help: http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid
<Peregrinus_> Aha!  Thank you very much, folks.
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<zus> Peregrinus_,  you're welcome.
<zus> does anyone use an anti-virus on thier machines?.. and what is good  for linux based systems i just seen avg has a linux version just now.
<bazhang> clamav
<zus> thanks brb going to check them on the googles
<bazhang> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 313 kB, installed size 576 kB
<bronlar> ahh the trick to get wireless working on install is to boot from the desktop l;ive cd then setup the connection before clicking the install icon
<DarthFrog> In Linux, viruses work on the honour system.
<naidu> date
<bronlar> i dont use an anti virus
<bronlar> are there many viruses in linux?
<DarthFrog> No.
<DarthFrog> It's not that Linux is immune to viruses.  But it is inherently very resistant.
<bronlar> nods
<bronlar> should i install an anti virus?
<bazhang> not really
<DarthFrog> The privilige separation of user from root provides powerful immunity.
<bronlar> i have a fresh kubuntu 10.04 installl now and tis the onmly os working on my pc atm until i edit my enu.lst
<bronlar> menu.lst* and fix what grub 2 messd up
<DarthFrog> An anti-virus program is not needed, if you aren't running as root and aren't "promiscuous".
<DarthFrog> :-)
<bronlar> well im a bit promiscuous
<bronlar> lol
<zus> bronlar,  hey there
<bronlar> yay an update to grub ill run sudo upate-grub after i reboot
<bronlar> hi zus
<zus> i dont have one, but im also not taking for granted why we dont get virus'...
<bronlar> ill prolly needa reboot then ill brb
<zus> hey bron
<zus> bronlar,
<zus> i forget that tab key
<bronlar> well talk in a little bit zus. u had some questions for me
<zus> bronlar,  yea, ill wait then thank you
<bronlar> jus /msg me
<bronlar> yw, anytime
<ubuntu_> Hello, I seem to have a problem, My computer will not boot up properly anymore
<ubuntu_> I was told by some1 to try a grub restore
<ubuntu_> My sys has Win 7 and Lucid Lynx installed on it, but neither will currently boot
<ubuntu_> I am given an error after BIOS:  "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<ubuntu_> Is there ne1 who can laed me in the right direction?
<bronlar> later all going afk to work on some source code
<bronlar> shoot a compile error on my first compile of my project :(
<bronlar> anyone know what idlc is?
<ubuntu_> I am looking to restore GRUB on my Kubuntu 10.04/Win 7 system, is there ne1 that can help me do this
<ubuntu_> I seem to have  a MBR prob
<ubuntu_> Can anyone here help me restore GRUB for my Kubuntu 10.04/Win 7 install
<bronlar> my kubuntu 10.04 also scrrewed my windows boot
<ubuntu_> bronlar: were you able to fix it?
<bronlar> try sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and sudo grub-update
<bronlar> not yet
<ubuntu_> bronlar: Mine didn't happen until I installed CS4 and then updated it
<bronlar> i have winxp pro
<ubuntu_> restarted pc and now can't load into anything, I'm on a live cd now
<bronlar> yup som,etimes i seen updates do that
<bronlar> try reinstalling kubuntu
<bronlar> that may work
<bronlar> but setup yer network connection from the libve cd first before clicking the install icon
<ubuntu_> if I reinstall Kub, will my Win 7 stay on my system?
<ubuntu_> and work?
<bronlar> then execute in a shell what io said above
<bronlar> so long as u have kub on another partition or seperate drive
<bronlar> i have 3 other linux os'es and a winxop pro install and nothig else works now but kubuntu
<ubuntu_> so reinstall 10.04 then update/upgrade GRUB using those commands and see if it works?
<bronlar> they really screwed up with 10.04 how grub auto detects other os'es and what it enters into menu.lst
<bronlar> yup
<bronlar> itll update yer whole system
<bronlar> at least yer kubuntu system
<ubuntu_> I guess I'll give it a shot
<bronlar> if it works, lemme know
<bronlar> its worth a shot
<ubuntu_> and you think Win 7 may be okay, as in I wont have to reinstall it?
<bronlar> i think i kkknow why my win doesnt boot
<ubuntu_> whys that
<bronlar> but thats just how my system config is setup grub set the wrong hdd as root for doze
<bronlar> i wanna install kgrub and see if editing my menu.lst from there fixes it
<ubuntu_> ok, i might give it a shot
<ubuntu_> thanks bud
<bronlar> if what i told ya dont work install kgrub and manually check out yer boot entry for doze and see if you needa change anything
<ubuntu_> bronlar: Hey
<ubuntu_> bronlar: If I reinstall and manual select partitions to install the stuff on, how do I know which partitions to choose?
<ubuntu_> In other words what should I manually set up to maintain the Win 7 stuff
<bronlar> yes choose manually setup partition
<bronlar> so u get one seprate from yer doze one
<bronlar> and if that dioesnt fixit manual;ly edit yer menu.lsty with kgrub
<bronlar> thats what i gotta do
<bronlar> hopefully i can get all my other os'es to boot then
<ubuntu_> do I need to manually select a partition for swap boot or ne thing else?
<zus> bronlar, hey man...?
<tristan3199> i have mabey five minutes of experince with ubuntu in kde.. is that the same as kubuntu?
<tristan3199> i cant seem to connect to my router
<tristan3199> anybody there?
<zus> hello again, my net went down
<tristan3199> is ubuntu W/ kde the same as kubuntu
<zus> tristan3199,  yep
<tristan3199> also where do i look to connect to the net on my laptop
<zus> kubuntu is Ubuntu but with the K Desktop Enviroment
<tristan3199> i cant seem to find network manager like gnome in the to right
<zus> networkmanager
<bronlar> under system settings
<zus> bottom right
<tristan3199> to - top*
<bronlar> in the start menu
<zus> in the widgets on the taskbar
<bronlar> lol both actually
<tristan3199> on a tab?
<zus> in the menu is under computer
<tristan3199> in that bar that pops up when you click the bottom left?
<tristan3199> or bottom right ... sorry
<zus> by the clock there is a cashew for more settings
<tristan3199> sorry.. im using gnome currently... ill log out and hopefully find it... will i have all the same apps and settings in kde as gnome?
<zus> thats a diferent enviroment gnome is
<tristan3199> so... before i leave... ill go to kde... sign in... goto the widgets deal in the bottom right... and next to a clock i can find network manager
<ubuntu_> I'm looking to restore GRUB on Lucid Lynx which is set up for a dual boot with Win 7, can ne1 help me
<tristan3199> i have a grub question also.. as the computer boots.. the W7 grub is first.. Windows is default ubuntu is second.. can i make ubuntu default on the W7 grub?
<bronlar> yes
<bronlar> install kgrub and set it to default thru kgrub grub menu.lst hui editor
<bronlar> hui = gui
<zus> tristan3199,  if you can log on with gnome i assume ya can too with kde as well
<bronlar> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kgrubeditor/files/kgrubeditor/KGRUBEditor%200.8.5/KGRUBEditor-0.8.5-src.tar.bz2/download
<bronlar> darn they left
<bsanders> Is there anything particular gain from Kubuntu Netbook vs. Kubuntu standard?
<bsanders> s/anything/any/
<bronlar> designed specifically for netbooks perhaps? ligther, and with proprietary drivers would be my guess
<bronlar> if u have a netbook use that version
<zus> a smaller gui to fit the screen
<bronlar> nods
<bronlar> proprietary wireless , video, and sound drivers i would also likewise assume
<bsanders> zus, bronlar, thanks :o)
 * zus nods at bsanders 
<bronlar> yw
<cameron_> I dunno how I feel about this whole Kubuntu thing
<cameron_> I dunno how I feel about KDE at all... this is the second time i'm giving it a chance though
<bronlar> gnome is much like winblows
<bronlar> kde has more functional features and is more unique and richer imho
<bronlar> i prefer kde
<zus> i prefer KDE but im finding out i could have installed into gnome what i use from kde,...
 * bronlar nods.
<zus> i like dolphin over nautilus, i feel it does the samethings and then some...now if i can mount .iso....
<cameron_> part of me wants to spazz out when I see what obviously was KDE programs running in Gnome
<bronlar> the mount command can be used to mount isos
<zus> i got virtual box now i dont know why i didnt use it before.
<bronlar> i got vmware workstation 7
<zus> i wonder if my pc can handle windows 7 even if it is in virtual box
<bronlar> brb gotta reboot
 * hubutm20 is away: Estoy ocupado
<bronlar> yeh ima try that too in vmware
<tristan3199> hi. i cant seem to connect to the net
<tristan3199> i have no problem in gnome... but kde is so different that i cant find a place to ask my computer to connect
<tristan3199> it will not connect automatically as gnome will
<tristan3199> how do i find networkmanager
<tristan3199> anyone there?
<tristan3199> for being a chat room not much chatting going on
<tristan3199> people come here and talk to themself often?
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: hi
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: which kubuntu and kde version?
<tristan3199> 10.04
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: the default kde?
<tristan3199> im a noob... where do i look
<tristan3199> i am running gnome now
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: well there should be a network manager in the sys tray
<tristan3199> i have ubuntu 10.04 and tried out kde.... with no internet... cant find network manager anywhere
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: like i said,it should be in the systray
<zus> or under computer in the menu
<sfears> might not be in the systray if the network adapters are not registered correctally
<tristan3199> i have a few icons... non of witch are related to the net.. how can i add network manager
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: you can also start it by pressing alt+F2 and then : knetworkmanager
<shadeslayer> sfears: hes online now through gnome :P
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: oh and btw theres a network manager plasmoid too
<tristan3199> plasmoid?
<tristan3199> sound like alien gooo
<shadeslayer> so if you want you can install plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: hehe.. those are the gadgets you see on your KDE desktop
<shadeslayer> theyre called kde plasmoids
<tristan3199> so to install one......
<tristan3199> i would use terminal?
<tristan3199> apt-get
<tristan3199> ??????????
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: no need,just install via synaptic
<shadeslayer> youll get a plasmoid like this : http://origin.arstechnica.com/journals/linux.media/screenshot2-1.png
<tristan3199> thats all??
<tristan3199> will it install with no connection
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: no
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: install it from gnome
<zus> wouldnt  he also have it in the cashew  he's have to drag it out and drop it in the systray then?
<shadeslayer> zus: yeah let him install it first :P
<tristan3199> whats cashew?
<tristan3199> its installing now
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: then all you have to do is add the plasmoid,right click on the systray and go to the settings > plasmoids > networkmanagement plasmoid
<shadeslayer> there youll see a tick box,just tick it and you should see the plasmoid
<tristan3199> systray in the bottom right like windows
<tristan3199> 7
<tristan3199> its installed... should i load kde and try it...????
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: yes
<shadeslayer> tristan3199: precisely the same
<zus> hmm
<zus> did anyone see the names just come on the screen? or is it just me?
<tristan3199> ohhhh.... crap.... are you familure with gnome too
<Dux> the key (fn f5) on netbook acer aspire one doesn't work in kubuntu netbook remix :(
<tristan3199> my name with a chat dialog was in the top right... then it glitched and i closed it... can i get my option to sign out back????
<tristan3199> how will i log off?
<tristan3199> should i go to ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> zus: what names?
<zus> i hit a letter and hit tab but every b name  popped up
<zus> shadeslayer, ^
<shadeslayer> zus: which client?
<zus> shadeslayer,  oh x chat ..sorry
<shadeslayer> zus: well... thats called tab completion
<zus> shadeslayer,  easy to forget its not a defaul
<shadeslayer> !tab | zus
<ubottu> zus: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zsolt> hi
<zus> shadeslayer,  thanks )
<tristan3199> thank you to who helped me install networkmanager widget
<bronlar> well i decided to try and get kgrub to work b4 i reboot and test my newly installed network card driver
<zus> bronlar,   w/b
<bronlar> ty
<lpollio> CIAO
<ita> i have problem with wireless with wep security key
<flaviof> Are you using knetworkmanager or nm-applet?
<ita> I cant establish the connection
<ita> flaviof: knetworkmanager
<flaviof> Try nm-applet, see if it works.
<ita> flaviof: how?
<flaviof> If you are using o 'pure' kubuntu you won't have nm-applet.
<flaviof> If you are using the 'pure' kubuntu you won't have nm-applet.
<flaviof> Hold on
<flaviof> install plasma-widget-networkmanagement and try it, it is a plasma widget.
<ita> flaviof: this shown to me when I want install it : The following packages block the update: network-manager-kde
<flaviof> Are you using lucid?
<ita> yes
<flaviof> Ok, the unistall network-manager-kde first.
<ita> flaviof: how can I download the packages after that?
<flaviof> Sorry, I assumed you were on cable until had the wireless fixed.
<ita> flaviof: ok I am
<flaviof> Even if you uninstall  network-manager-kde your conection will not end.
<flaviof> Do not reboot, and it will be fine.
<ita> flaviof: I installed plasma-widget-networkmanagement and I added to my desktop. what next?
<flaviof> try using it, see if the wireless conects
<sheldon> any news on kde 4.5 packages?
<shadeslayer> sheldon: maverick packages have ftbfs issues,so unless theyre sorted out no lucid packages
<shadeslayer> sheldon: though packaging 4.5 is almost complete now
<sheldon> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> should be released later today...
<sheldon> great
<shadeslayer> sheldon: the moment we get 4.4.80 packages here : https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/  : there should be no ftbfs issues
<ita> flaviof: no thing happen
<flaviof> what is your wireless chipset?
<ita> intel
<flaviof> Too generic, do a [lspci] command in a terminal.
<shadeslayer> sheldon: make that https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
<ita> flaviof: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<sheldon> ok
<naftilos76> hi i have a problem with Java not working under Firefox 3.5.9. My Kubuntu is 64bit 9.10 & KDE updated to 4.4.2. I have installed sun java update 20 from the repos but i can't see it working if i go to www.java.com. Any suggestions?
<ouh> hello, i need help, i cant connect to the internet nor to my router, i get a message dbus-launch no protocol specified, what can i do?
<flaviof> sheldon: It's a problem with the wireles chipset, check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/575492
<sheldon> flaviof, i don't have problem with wireless chipset ;) i m just hasking to shadeslayer when kde 4.5beta1 packages will be available on Lucid
<flaviof> My bad, it's ita
<flaviof> ita: It's a problem with the wireles chipset, check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/575492
<ita> flaviof: I have no problem with ubuntu just the problem in kubutnu
<ouh> someone able to help me?
<flaviof> ita: Your install includes ubuntu too? If so use the nm-applet and see if it works. Run it from a terminal.
<naftilos76> OK guys - no worries - stupid me! i had not installed the plugin for Firefox!
<ita> flaviof: no I install ubuntu in a different partition not in the same system
<flaviof> ita: I had problems with knetworkmanager at first, I had installed the ubuntu-desktop on my kubuntu system, so I used nm-applet, later I used the plasma widget. But I stiill think the nm-applet is more robust.
<Guest27607> sry lost connection, stil having the problem on my kubuntu system, cant connect to internet nor router, dbus-launch error np protocol specified, so what could i do?
<flaviof> ita: Have to togo.
<Lagan> Hello everybody, wich distro would you recommend me if I wanted to start programming?
<Guest27607> id say any distribution^^ as long as u dont use windows =)
<Guest27607> So ppl, plz help me: I cant connect to internet nor router on kubuntu anymore ... its a dbus-problem, i never made any manual settings. how can i reconnect
<crashev> which package contains cnetworkmanager ? My network suddenly went off and now its Network manager is disabled crap
<shadeslayer> !find cnetworkmanager
<ubottu> Package/file cnetworkmanager does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> crashev: ^^
<crashev> nice,I usually enabled NetworkManager with cnetworkmanager cli tool in gentoo
<ryrych> hello, I've got a problem with akonadi. First, I can't install mysql database. I'm following this howto: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<ryrych> I have clean mysql server 5.1 installation
<ryrych> added a password for root user
<ryrych> after issue: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting I get the following error: Ignoring user change to 'root' because the user was set to 'mysql' earlier on the command line
<ryrych> oh, after issuing: mysql_install_db --datadir=$HOME/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ -u root
<ryrych> but I have not changed user to mysql!
<ryrych> generally I can't log in to mysql server: it tells me I have no permissions even though I'm loggin in as root user :(
<oxymoron> Now I want to know once and for all, why doesnt Kopete save my MSN passwords if I say it should by click that checkbutton? Everytime I need to retype my Kwallet pass + password for every single account login .... And then status message never is saved until next login, why? :S
<Mamarok> oxymoron: set your Kwallet settings to allow always, then it should only ask you once in a session
<Mamarok> the first app that uses Kwallet will ask on session start, then you should have no more password prompts
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yeah I have allow always.
<Mamarok> you can set that in the system Settings -> Advanced tab -> KDE wallet
<Mamarok> check that you have this for all apps
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yeah I have
<michael___> how do you use kontact address books to send emails? i don't get it. do you have to copy and paste the address each time?
<michael___> oh i see, you can just click on the email and it opens up a new address...but how can i set one book as default? i have multiple books, one is an akonadi resource for google contacts
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I have "allow always" on all my Kwallet apps.
<michael___> it opens up a new email i mean
<Mamarok> hm, then it might well be a Kopete problem, which KDE do you use?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: The only problematic one is Kopete.
<Mamarok> michael___: add all your adressbooks to the resources list of Akonadi, then it should not be a problem
<Mamarok> start typing a name and it should autocomplete from the books
<Mamarok> oxymoron: which KDE version do you use?
<michael___> i don't want to copy over the entire address book to the personal one because then it won't sync with google
<Mamarok> michael___: you don't need to, you can add more than one ressource
<michael___> autocomplete isn't working because it isn't taking contacts from the akonadi resource
<oxymoron> Mamarok: 4.4.3 I think, latest stable one
<Mamarok> oxymoron: yes, that from the backports PPA
<Mamarok> michael___: it should work
<Mamarok> just make sure you have selected all the ressources
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Oh I have 4.4.2 I saw now.
<Mamarok> oxymoron: try upgrading, the 4.4.3 is in the backports PPA, see alsso http://kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> -s
<michael___> I'm not sure I get it. I have two address books, one is the default Personal Contacts (which is empty) and another is the akonadi_googledata_resource_0 that's suppose to sync with my google contacts. When I create a new mail message and start entering addresses or names in the TO field, none of my contacts from the akonadi resource come up.
<Mamarok> michael___: are those selected in the Kadressbook part of Kontact?
<michael___> Mamarok: Yes
<Mamarok> hm, let me try...
<oxymoron> Mamarok: "Users of 10.04 LTS can install it from the Kubuntu Updates PPA." ... hmm not me appararently and I use 10.04
<Mamarok> oxymoron: because you don't have that source in your sources.list
<Mamarok> follwo the instructions
<michael___> What is also weird is that my Personal Contacts address book is empty, yet when I click SELECT beside a TO field for a new email, it shows addresses in there (that are not from any other address book I can see).
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yeah I have added it already and upgrading while weyre speaking.
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I just thought it should work out of the box without have to add kubuntu-ppa source
<Mamarok> no, it doesn't, not the policy of *Ubuntu
<Mamarok> if you only have the default sources, you only get security updates
<oxymoron> Mamarok: But why isnt 4.4.3 replace 4.4.2 one in regular updates?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Alright :P
<oxymoron> Well and then I wonder why I cant find Kdevelop in main packages, I have to enable unsupported ones?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: it might well end in the regular backports repo, but not until 4.4.4 is out
<michael___> How does one change the Default Addressbook in Kontact?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: you should enable universe, yes, else your KDE is far from complete
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Alright, oh and do you know if it will be possible to use 4.5 Beta 1 soon?
<Mamarok> michael___: go to the adressbook, and select the one you want to use
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Universe is always added.
<Mamarok> oxymoron: they are working on the packages, but beta is not recommended for average users, it will be in the beta PPA
<oxymoron> Mamarok: And it seems Kopete works as it hsould now with passwords :)
<mir_> Hey.
<mir_> I have a little problem with amarok.
<mir_> My sound is very low.
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Yes I know. But do you think its worth a shot? Beta for KDe 4.5 seems quite early this time, 4.4 came later last year.
<mir_> But everything is at 100%.
<michael___> Mamarok: That doesn't work.
<oxymoron> mir_: Its not a Amarok problem, start Kmix and start mixing.
<mir_> K, will try. Thanks oxymoron.
<oxymoron> mir_: If youre on a laptop you need to fix some thins MAYBE though, I heard problems with low volume even if max everywhere on computer.
<oxymoron> mir_: Then you can try Party mode in Equalizer in Amarok, that make volume sounds a lot higher (I have tested all of them)
<Mamarok> oxymoron: that is normal, there always is a stable update around beta time, but I would not install any beta software if I am not comfortable with errors
<Mamarok> a beta is for testers only and they are asked to report bugs
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Depends, some crashes isnt any problem if most apps are quite stable most of time, but too many crashes to often is not wort hit.
<mir_> Im not at a laptop, but I think I already have kmix loaded.
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Usually Beta is always stable on Linux distros and apps.
<mir_> Isnt that the standard sound program?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: well, if you are really willing to test without complaining, being aware that some things might be a bit shaky, then itŝ up to you to decide
<oxymoron> mir_: Do you see a audio speaker in the systray (Right bottom corner)?
<Mamarok> just be aware that it is not supported, and onyl for testers
<mir_> oxymoron: Yeah, the box is aimed at the right and when I click on it I get a window with master on it.
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Well I can always ask in dev ... But I dont think its worth it, 4.5 Beta hasnt any revoloutionary changes anyway, they wil come later on I think. And its a freaking SHAME Akonadi team doesnt fix it until 4.5 stable release, they have been struggling all along. Soon I think KDE should ditch Akonadi once and for all and do something else.
<mir_> And it also says master.
<mir_> Oops, mixer I mean.
<oxymoron> mir_: Yeah, try drag that thing where it says master, OR press button that says mixer
<mir_> DId both, all at 100%.
<michael___> Odd that configuring one's default addressbook can be such a pain.
<mir_> Did*
<oxymoron> mir_: Hmm, could be errors on audio card, any drivers. But I think there is a alsa mixer, wait a sec.
<mir_> K, will do.
<oxymoron> mir_: alt+f2 => Type "konsole" and press enter => Type "alsamixer" in Konsole and press enter (Now you should see something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Alsamixer.png)
<mir_> Can I start it without konsole?
<oxymoron> mir_: Uhm not sure about that, I dont think so. Maybe they have a GUI somewhere
<mir_> Nvm.
<mir_> O, ok.
<oxymoron> mir_: Or uhm Kmix is a GUI of alsamixer I think, but not as complex as alsamixer is.
<oxymoron> mir_: Before I got problem with sound as you, I had max on everything, then I solved with alsamixer.
<oxymoron> mir_: Which Kubuntu version are you using btw?
<mir_> My pc is slow without windows :S
<mir_> Where can I find that info?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: Akonadi is not developed at the same pace as KDE base is, and they warned about that long before, Kontact has another rythm
<Mamarok> mir_: Vista is much slower than KDE here
<caliga> i have a problem with skype. recorded sound is totally distorted. works fine in audacity. i suspect timing issues
<mir_> yeah, I used windows xp.
<mir_> Any way to speed up kde/ kubuntu?
<caliga> can i tweak the buffersize for recording or something like that?
<mir_> alsamixer is all maxed out I think
<caliga> what api does skype use to access the soundcard / microphone?
<mir_> Sorry, kubuntu hanged.
<mir_> Or I am too stupid to know how to kill processes that hang.
<sobczyk> there might be leak in something connected with xorg (fglrx?) my Xorg takes up 460MB of RAM and I suppose it's not normal
<mir_> I still dont know how to get the sound working :(
<lex> hi
<sobczyk> mir_: try development alsa drivers
<lex> does anyone speak rus?
<sobczyk> worked for me
<mir_> Well, my sound work. I mean its not loud enough.
<mir_> And where can I find those?
<sobczyk> mir_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<sobczyk> "add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa" in terminal
<sobczyk> then install the wanted linux-alsa-driver
<sobczyk> 2.6.32 for lucid
<mir_> I did sudo add-apt-repository *replacethis*
<mir_> And then I did sudo apt-get update
<mir_> Is that ok, or did I just broke something?
<mir_> sobczyk?
<mir_> Btw, My update manager asks me to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 'Lucid Lynx' but I run kubuntu :S... Is that ok?
<sobczyk> mir_: for me I just rebooted and sound was there
<mir_> Ok, will try.
<mir_> Brb, and thanks.
<sobczyk> I had a rare Realtek codec (dell laptop)
<mir_> k.
<mir_> Wut..
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mir_> Hi.
<mir_> Doesnt work :(
<mir_> Now my sound is gone.
<ShorTie> g00d mornin guys
<BluesKaj> hi ShorTie
<BluesKaj> mir_, check alsamixer ctrls , sometimes the pcm is turned down or muted after an update
<BluesKaj> brb..
<mir_> HDA VIA VT82xx (ALC880 Analog) seems to be working.
<mir_> But ¨pulseaudio¨ is ¨broken¨.
<mir_> Trying in the back of the pc, brb.
<mir_> O, he is now installing something.
<mir_> Thanks, man.
<mir_> It works perfectly, even better than in windows :D
<mir_> Bye.
<muesli> how can i make phonon use a plug-alsa device?
<muesli> it only seems to list hardware devices
<BluesKaj> muesli, pls explain plug-alsa device , what is it ?
<kleopatra_> Hallo, anscheinend hat der knetworkmanager bei mir den geist aufgegeben, auf jeden fall hab ich kein internet mehr wenn ich starte, ich musste die /etc/network/interfaces bearbeiten und ifup manuell ausführen dmit überhaupt wieder was geht, worna kann das liegen?
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kleopatra_> well it seems knetworkmanager will not work properly anymore i had to edit the /etc/network/interfaces and run ifup manually, whats up with the networkmanager?
<muesli> BluesKaj: if i create my own virtual alsa device (a dmix plug e.g.)
<muesli> BluesKaj: the big issue is, with spdif / digital sound output there's no hardware audio mixing
<muesli> so i need to rely on dmix
<muesli> which is great and works fine... except phonon doesn't allow me to pick the device for output
<muesli> and accesses the hardware device directly (which kills the dmix plug)
<muesli> so as of now: with kubuntu / kde and optical audio output, i can only use _one_ audio app at a time
<muesli> kleopatra_: knetworkmanager never worked for me
<kleopatra_> can i write somewhere that ifup will be executed automatically at the beginning? i dont see why i should do it manually
<amichair> how do I edit an RTL text file in kate?
<zus> is ksmooth dock still supported?
<BluesKaj> muesli, yes that's a common problem with some soundcards in both kubuntu and windows , trying to tun digital out and analog out simultaneously is usually a function of the soundcard and not the software. However in this case it may be a bug that I've seen before, but I'm not sure what the fix is..you could check on launchpad
<muesli> BluesKaj: no no, i'm not talking digital & analog concurrently
<muesli> i'm talking about two alsa apps accessing one digital output
<BluesKaj> muesli, pulseaudio might work for you
<muesli> i can setup my dmix plug just fine. i can run several xines, flash, whatever.
<muesli> but as soon as phonon opens the hardware device directly, dmix gets killed
<muesli> BluesKaj: possibly, then again i'm fed up with pulseaudio for different reasons
<BluesKaj> normally I don't do any mixing , so it's hard to answer
<BluesKaj> muesli, what about jack -audio
<muesli> BluesKaj: well, that's all workarounds for some basic feature (accessing alsa plugs) that phonon is currently lacking
<muesli> i'd rather fix phonon
<muesli> oh, now that's funny:
<muesli> if i open kde's system settings / multimedia
<muesli> and edit my asoundrc in a text editor, suddenly the plugs show up in the system settings.... and they even work with phonon
<zus> anyone know exactly how i can get this tuner card to work?  i believe its the bttv848 or thats the driver i need this site says its standard in the kernal,... how ever when i attach my cable/coax to it and  the tv i get nothing
<muesli> so it's just a silly bug in system settings, quite likely at least
<BluesKaj> muesli, that 's interesting , care to pastebin your asoundrc file ...I'd like to take a look
<muesli> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/DB4fyZkY
<muesli> BluesKaj: that works fine with all apps that access alsa's default device
<muesli> just not when they query hardware devices and access them directly
<BluesKaj> muesli,  right
<BluesKaj> zus, expalin "i get nothing"..?
<zus> BluesKaj,  i dont see my screen on my tv nor do i see my tv on my monitor...
<BluesKaj> zus, have you tried installing configuring tvtime as I suggestsed a while ago /
<zus> BluesKaj,  sorry had to run afk a sec... yea but stll wasnt working  i gave up
<zus> BluesKaj,  figured i'd try again though
<muesli> zus: are you trying to _watch_ tv or are you trying to use your tv as a computer monitor?
<zus> muesli, i'd like either but i only have a tv out and a fm  connector on the card
<zus> muse and the s cable plug and a couple audio hook ups
<muesli> zus: so, for watching tv, that should work with a btxxx chip
<muesli> tv-out is a totally different matter and doesn't have anything to do with your tv card
<zus> muesli,  my video card might can do it but that wont work in this machine
<patriko> hi. im newbie. i just installed kubuntu but it is too slow. i quess the problem is vga. can you help me pls
<muesli> zus: yeah, that'd work via your video card
<muesli> zus: so can you see the card in kaffeine?
<muesli> zus: can you scan channels?
<zus> muesli,  i didnt install it
<zus> muesli,  everytime i got a facebook im  kaffeine opened up
<muesli> zus: what?
<muesli> zus: anyway, install it to see if your card works, it's probably the most user-friendly tv app on kde
<woodnymph> hello this is woodnymph im not sure what this is. i would appreciate if someone could explain where i am and what this is  :-)
<zus> when  i downloaded kaffeine, when ever  some one instant messaged me  on facebook - kaffeiene  opened up. that got annoying real fast...
<muesli> woodnymph: why would you come here if you don't know what it is?
<muesli> woodnymph: anyways, it's the secret cia / fbi exchange channel
<woodnymph> i was just pokin around seeing what all i had on my linux and clicked on this
<muesli> zus: i've never heard of that, but you should probably file a bug report then
<patriko> can anyone help me pls
<muesli> woodnymph: so, this is a support chat ;-)
<woodnymph> i have only had this OS for a few months and still getting to know it
<woodnymph> oh cool wish i had known about this at the beginning  lol
<BluesKaj> patriko, lspci | grep VGA in the konsole
<patriko> ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<patriko> BluesKaj: does it mean my card is working fine ?
<soee> does Kubuntu dev team plan s to put KDE 4.5b1 into beta repositories ?
<zus> muesli,  i got kaffeine ill try again some time today,..ill even give tvtime another go as well,..if i no luck then ill try again when i buy a new pc....at this point it would be nice to have, but  not needed.
<BluesKaj> patriko, opeb kmenu/system settings/display and see if yoiu can change your eresolution there
 * BluesKaj needs anew KB
<patriko> BluesKaj: yes i can
<BluesKaj> ok look for the res you used in windows , patriko , then click apply
<roxy81> what is there for software under kubuntu for a media center?
<BluesKaj> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<shadeslayer> roxy81: well.. theres a alpha plasmoid,called plasma-media-center
<BluesKaj> !MCE
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: eh?
<BluesKaj> well he asked for media center apps
<workspace> how are you all doing today ?
<workspace> :D
<patriko> BluesKaj: but i wanna say this i can change the resolition under LVDS tab, the VGA-0 tab is passive
<woodnymph> is there any IM app that will allow me to use my built in web cam on my laptop?
<BluesKaj> patriko, sorry , I don't have either of those designations in my system display
<patriko> BluesKaj: ok thank you
<patriko> i quess im gonna remove kubuntu. ati sucks
<BluesKaj> patriko, but I have the same video card on my other desktop and it worked fine with 1680x1050
<patriko> ati x200 is an old card and i know i have to use it with open source driver. But i dont know how to install ati open source driver to kubuntu
<BluesKaj> patriko, you should be able to use the kernel source driver , look in the kmenu / settings for hardware, there may be a driver that needs installing
<patriko> BluesKaj: i already looked but it says no propreitry driver to install
<patriko> :)
<BluesKaj> it's not proprietary
<BluesKaj> I mean the driver you need
<patriko> how can i do şt
<patriko> it*
<ArGGu^^> the open source driver should be installed by default
<patriko> how can i understand if my driver install. i dont know kubuntu..  isnt there stk like glxinfo
<ArGGu^^> patriko cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<ArGGu^^> what that returns?
<wangjianli> what?
<Tecumseh> I have a little problem with kickoff after installing kdegames, there are no menuitems added to kickoff. I tried a reboot and after that a complete removal of kdegames and install it again. Still nothing added to kickoff.
<Tecumseh> The system I'm using has been installed recently with kubuntu-lucid-amd64
<BluesKaj> ArGGu^^, he may not have an xorg.conf file , they aren't generated by default anymore
<ArGGu^^> ok
<gigi81> cè qualcuno italiano?
<JontheEchidna> !it | gigi81
<ubottu> gigi81: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gigi81>  /join #ubuntu-it
<ryy> Hello,  I just installed kubuntu 10.04 on my Acer Aspire 5532. Unfortunately,  The wireless tab in "nework connection" is disabled.  Do I have to do something to turn on wireless?  Please advise.
<BluesKaj>  /etc/fstab/ won't open in kate for editing ...cli error >  QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/kaj/.config/ibus/bus ...any suggestions ?
<DarthFrog> ryy: Is "Enable wireless" checked off?  Do you have a function key that toggles wireless?
<BluesKaj> ryy, type network-manager in the run command alt +f2
<ryy> DarthFrog: wher is "Enable wireless" ?
<DarthFrog> ryy: It is below "Connect to other networks" in the knetworkmanager systray utility.
<prower> hello everyone :> occasionally i'm getting this message from konsole when i try to start it up: 'cannot start /bin/bash with arguments /bin/bash' (it's something to that effect, i don't have the netbook in front of me at the moment :>) has anyone else had a similar problem?
<ryy> I am right clicking on my wired connection in the sys tray, clicking on manage connections.  But I don't see this option.  Am I looking in the wrong place?
<shadeslayer> prower: your passing wrong arguments to the startup script of bash
<BluesKaj> ryy, read my post above
<shadeslayer> prower: right click on konsole and click edit profile
<shadeslayer> prower: the command should say : /bin/bash
<senfman> After updating to the new Kubuntu version KMail throws the Error Message "Unable to complete LIST Operation". Do you guys kknow why.
<gelbjgd> hello everyone
<prower> shadeslayer: i'm fairly certain that it did read /bin/bash, i didn't change it from the default
<ekeluo> Anyone know status of kde SC 4.5 beta 1 for kubuntu?
<gelbjgd> i have a problem with kubuntu 1004
<shadeslayer_> ekeluo: yes
<DarthFrog> ryy: I'm DCC Sending you a screenshot of what my knetworkmanager utility looks like.
<gelbjgd> i can not change the screen backlight with fn key
<shadeslayer_> ekeluo: there are some issues,and were not entirely sure we want to put it in the beta ppa,but that is yet to be decided
<gelbjgd> but only under kde 4.4.2 and 4.4.3
<shadeslayer_> prower: how about removing your konsole rc?
<shadeslayer_> prower: it should be in ~/.kde/share/config/konsolerc
<ekeluo> shadeslayer: I see...
<ryy> BluesKaj: typing in "nework-manager" did not do anything.  Perhaps you mean knetworkmanager?
<DarthFrog> ryy:  http://imagebin.org/99051
<prower> shadeslayer_, i didn't try that specifically, but i did at one point log out and blow away my entire .kde directory to let it all be recreated, just in case it was a bug fixed in an upgrade :> still happened though, but only occasionally...very hard to pin down what the issue is
<shadeslayer_> ekeluo: upstream split packages causing ABI issues
<BluesKaj> ryy, try network manager
<shadeslayer_> prower: :P
<shadeslayer_> prower: no idea after that then :P
<ekeluo> Anyone else having a scrolling problem in dolphin? 4.4.2 on karmic here, not enough bandwidth to upgrade to lucid yet.
<ekeluo> Also waiting for SC 4.5
<prower> shadeslayer_, that's pretty much the point i was left at too :/ between that and having to turn compositing on and off for certain opengl applications and i just wound up going back to gnome on my desktop instead, at least for a while
<shadeslayer_> prower: hehe :P
<ryy> DarthFrog:  I only have two options: Auto eth0 and Manage Connections
<gelbjgd> i am using kubunt 1004, but i can not change screen backlight with fn key. but under other de is ok. could someone help me ?
<jussi> How does one tell how much memory is on the graphics card?
<DarthFrog> ryy: I wonder if the system is detecting/supporting your wireless NIC.
<ryy> DarthFrog: how can I verify?
<DarthFrog> ryy: Look at the loaded kernel modules and see if the right driver is loaded.  "lsmod" will list the loaded modules.
<ekeluo> Anyone Tried crystal desktop search widget? Saw it recently, wondering wats up wit it
<ryy> BluesKaj: I typed in "network manager" and the input box disappeared. However, KNetworkManager shows up in the drop down as I am typing.  Do you want me to select that?
<liqiangnet> ...........
<ryy> DarthFrog: I don't see anything that says wireless.  I am not sure of the chipset name.  I will boot into my window partition and get the chipset information.  brb
<antanas> Hy
<antanas> Labas lop[ai
<antanas> ko nešnekat??
<slow-motion> hi
<marcos> Olá
<marcos> gostaria de saber como usar o amsn no kubuntu  ?
<DarthFrog> !es | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<prower> hello again ;> just another quick question...there's a bug involving qt-creator that currently makes it take up to a minute or more to start and constantly use 100% cpu while the window is being drawn...it's known upstream but who knows how long that's going to be before kubuntu ever sees it :> can anyone suggest another good c/c++ ide for developing qt applications?
<DarthFrog> prower: kdevelop?
<prower> DarthFrog: Ah, yes that's true :> I wasn't sure if that was still being developed or not, or if it supported qt4
<DarthFrog> !kdevelop
<DarthFrog> Hmm, nothing from the bot.
<prower> although just checking synaptic it doesn't appear that kdevelop is even in the repositories :/
<DarthFrog> I find kdevelop and a bunch of accessory packages via "apt-cache search kdevelop".
<prower> DarthFrog, Hmm, not here, but I'm using 64-bit, 10.04, what version are you using?
<DarthFrog> But I have the PPA archive enabled.  It might be from there.
<DarthFrog> prower: Same.
<DarthFrog> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<prower> DarthFrog: Hmm, I see...maybe the ppa is what I should be trying as well, with the default kubuntu distribution of kde i've had a number of strange little issues
<ryy> Hello,   I have Broadcom 802.11n nework adapter.  But I see no sign of broadcom or wireless after doing lsmod
<DarthFrog> prower: Here's what I found: KDevelop 4 is now available in lucid-backports for users of the newly ...
<ryy> DartFrong:  What should I be looking for in lsmod output?
<DarthFrog> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DarthFrog> ryy: What chipset?
<ryy> DarthFrog:  Windows device manager said Broadcom 802.11n network adapter.  Does that sound correct to you?
<DarthFrog> ryy: Yes.
<DarthFrog> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ryy> DarthFrog: I don't see any mention of Broadcom in the lsmod output.
<DarthFrog> ryy: It's not called Broadcom.  It's called bcm43xx or something like that.  Check the URL that I had the bot show.
<ryy> DarthFrog: reading it right now.
<DarthFrog> prower: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop
<prower> DarthFrog, Thanks for the information, I'll have to check that out and see how kdevelop compares :> qt creator is my favourite ide by far for qt4 but until the problems are sorted out it's pretty much unusable :/ i think lts should stand for long term stress sometimes, ha
<ryy> DarthFrog: typing in "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" resulted in "02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4357] (rev 01)"  Does this mean that kubuntu found the device?
<DarthFrog> prower: There's also qdevelop, devoted to Qt.
<DarthFrog> ryy: It means the system knows that it is attached. :-)  This is a good thing.
<prower> DarthFrog, Hmm...the screenshot of that looks pretty nice actually, and I've never heard of it before :> Is there a way you can install packages from backports without enabling backports for -every- package?
<DarthFrog> prower: I have no idea.  You could just enable backports, install what you want, then disable it.
<tsimpson> prower: enable backports, install the package, disable backports ;)
<DarthFrog> In stereo, even. :-)
<prower> tsimpson: Well that might work :> But if there are packages that need to be upgraded as part of the dependencies then they're going to be pulled from backports as well, i assume at least
<tsimpson> prower: that's both unavoidable and totally necessary. if a package requires something from backports it should be installed too
<tsimpson> *installed or upgraded
<prower> tsimpson: hmm...that's true, unfortunately it means that i might have to go to a more unstable desktop setup just to get a (hopefully) more stable ide :/ i'll have to take a look around at the options i suppose
<ryy> DarthFrog:  Do you know where I can fid "harware drivers" under system settings?
<tsimpson> prower: only with the components that KDevelop needs
<DarthFrog> ryy: Doesn't exist.
<DarthFrog> ryy: You're misreading the web page. :-)
<DarthFrog> ryy: That page doesn't say System Settings.
<DarthFrog> ryy: You could also get to the same spot by Alt-F2, "jockey"
<prower> DarthFrog, On the plus side there's a work around for qt creator :> On the downside it involes deleting qt-doc
<DarthFrog> prower: Into every life, a little rain must fall. :-)  <grinning, ducking and running>
<DarthFrog> Couldn't you apt-pin qt-doc?
<prower> DarthFrog: Apparently the bug itself relates to qt-creator attempting to rebuild the help indexes every time it starts, it's known upstream...so if qt-doc is there at all, 1-2 minutes startup time :>
<prower> I'm hoping the window redraw problem isn't there when I try it but I've had a lot of problems with 4.4.2
<prower> unfortunately the last upstream report on that bug was in march :< doesn't look like it's being given very high priority
<bbeck> Will there be a release of KDE 4.5 Beta 1?
<DarthFrog> bbeck: You'd have to ask Riddell.
<Riddell> bbeck: due to ABI changes upstream it's looking unlikely for lucid
<DarthFrog> Riddell: Would the released version be back-ported to Lucid?
<Riddell> DarthFrog: you mean 4.5 final?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<Riddell> DarthFrog: depends if the ABI issues can be sorted
<DarthFrog> Makes sense.
<DarthFrog> Thanks.
<tdnicho> tried installing kubuntu 10.04 alongside windows 7 but they don't seem to play nicely together...cannot boot either os after kubuntu tells me to reboot following file copying
<tdnicho> had to resintall windows 7
<BluesKaj-Laptop> td
<tdnicho> works with ubuntu 10.04....just not with kubuntu 10.04    any ideas?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> tdnicho, did you sudo upgrade-grub
<DarthFrog> update-grub, not upgrade.
<tdnicho> at what point should i do that, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> yeah update...sry
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj-Laptop: Also, he's talking about during the install itself.
<James147> tdnicho: after you install it
<tdnicho> so i wiped the hardrive installing windows 7 first because it seems windows is pickier
<tdnicho> then i installed kubuntu 10.04....i should update-grub then?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok DarthFrog , I'l let yoiu handle this ...too many cooks already
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj-Laptop: No, i'm not going to.  Busy elsewhere.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> hmm, not too busy as to correct ppl tho :)
<tdnicho> so BluesKaj, i should update-grub before rebooting after kubuntu copies all files?  this is without another linux partition on the hard drive (just what kubuntu created)
<DarthFrog> That takes no time. :-)
<tdnicho> appreciate any ideas anyone might have...
<James147> tdnicho: sounds like a problem with grub, thus running update-grub after you install might help... If it dosnt you can reinstall windows mbr by running the windows repair cd if all else fails but you should be able to recover it from a live (ie you shouldnt need to reinstall everything again)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> tdnicho,  if kubuntu installed and you didn't see the grub menu after restarting then there could be other problems such as kernel source drivers for your graphics card etc
<BluesKaj-Laptop> tdnicho, that's if you installed kubuntu after insalling W7
<James147> BluesKaj-Laptop: would problems in the kernal matter? that is handleed after grub is it not?
<tdnicho> thanks, BluesKaj, I'll try it one more time...I should be ok letting Kubuntu handle the HD partitioning automatically, right?
<James147> tdnicho: you can, but I tend to do it manually as I know how I want it set up more then kubuntu does :)
<James147> tdnicho: if it does fail again I would first try to manually install grub2
<tdnicho> think that might be beyond the scope of my knowledge (ok...know it is beyond...)
<James147> !grub2 | tdnicho
<ubottu> tdnicho: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tdnicho> manually install grub2 from within kubuntu...
<BluesKaj-Laptop> tdnicho, you should see grub menu if you installed kubuntu last
<James147> tdnicho: its not to hard, the above link have a nice howto with step by step guids on how to do it :) (direct link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD)
<tdnicho> ok, thanks BluesKaj and James...off for another try
<James147> ^^ will need to copy/paste that url rather then clicking on it :(
<tdnicho> before I try again...should I remove ubuntu first or can i install kubuntu alongside windows 7 AND ubuntu?
<James147> tdnicho: you can install them along side each other, although there isnt much point (wastes mroe space) when you can install ubuntu and kubuntu togeather on the same install (by installing the (k)ubuntu-desktop package)
<James147> tdnicho: if you choise to remove it you can just format the partition with ubuntu on it and use that
<tdnicho> good tip James...so I should just go to the software center?  is kubuntu desktop in there?
<James147> tdnicho: it is (or via commandline: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop )
<tdnicho> just found it James, thanks...you saved me another hour of installing software!
<tdnicho> is it a snap to implement the KDE desktop environment once I've downloaded kubuntu-desktop?
<tdnicho> i guess that's redudant...
<tdnicho> redundant
<BluesKaj-Laptop> tdnicho, just choose your desktop environment at login , either kubuntu or gnome.
<tdnicho> thanks again BluesKaj
<BluesKaj-Laptop> tdnicho, so what have you decided ?
<tdnicho> i will just install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok, cool :)
<tdnicho> BluesKaj-Laptop:  one more question...once Kubuntu-desktop is installed, will i need to reboot to invoke KDE or just log out and log back in?
<James147> tdnicho: logout, you might need to restart x
<tdnicho> rgr, thanks
<James147> tdnicho: (you can do that from the login screen)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> yeah just logout and choose your desktop in the menu
<Riddell> DarthFrog: I have 4.5 beta packages for lucid if you want to test
<Riddell> DarthFrog: they will break kdepim and various other applications
<DarthFrog> Riddell: Thanks.  I don't use kdepim or kmail.
<Riddell> DarthFrog: actually looks like we're still waiting on kdebase-workspace so I'll let you know when that's done
<DarthFrog> K.
<sheytan> Hi there
<sheytan> i've got a nepomuk zombie process which i can't kill
<sheytan> can someone help?
<James147> sheytan: send it the KILL signal (kill -9 <process>  will do that)
<sheytan> James147 it's not so easy :D there's few nepomukservices processes. And looks like that zombie belongs to each of them
<James147> sheytan: killall -9 nepomukservices
<BluesKaj-Laptop> sheytan, is nepomuk absolutely necessary for your setup ...I find it more of a pita than beneficial
<flaviof> anybody knows where can I find a ktorrent 4.0 package?
<sheytan> James147 nothing
<sheytan> it doesn't kill the process
<sheytan> even with -9
<raindog_> sheytan: check it's parent process.
<sheytan> raindog_ yes, it switches me to another nepomukservices procees. when i kill it, the zombie is still there. When i check it's parent again, it does the same thing
<raindog_> sheytan: When possible I've killed the parent process before with sucess.
<sheytan> raindog_ me not
<milo__> i need help :(
<James147> !help | milo__
<ubottu> milo__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<milo__> i can't view youtub videos nor can i get access to the gnome volume control
<James147> milo__: have you installed flashplugin-installer? and see #ubuntu for gnome related problems
<BluesKaj-Laptop> milo__, in the konsole/terminal , sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj-Laptop> milo__, also , sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<milo__> ok let me try that. thanks
<James147> BluesKaj-Laptop: Note: flashplugin-nonfree is a transitional package to flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj-Laptop> James147, duly noted , but ppl still need from what I've seen here
<James147> BluesKaj-Laptop: installing it just installs the *-installer, may as well just install that... (also i think the restricted extras will install the *-installer as well)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> James147, let's hope so , it's time the flash situation was sorted out
<milo__> BluesKaj-Laptop- James147: should i restart my computer?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> no need, milo__  ,
<James147> milo__: just restart you browser
<BluesKaj-Laptop> you may need to quit and restart your browser for flash heavy sites to work like youtube
<nasrullah1> hi
<milo__> BluesKaj-Laptop- James147: youtube and gnome are still not working ...
<BluesKaj-Laptop> milo__, what desktop do you have installed ?
<milo__> BluesKaj-laptop: it's a laptop
<James147> milo__: are you running gnome or kde? (the desktop enviroment)
<oxymoron> Uhm, what da heck have happened to Kate, it crashes when I try to open it? :S
<James147> oxymoron: seems fine over here :S
<bmw> Help: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libplasmagenericshell4_4%3a4.4.2-0ubuntu14_i386.deb (--unpack):
<bmw>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libplasmagenericshell.so.4.4.0', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa4
<BluesKaj-Laptop> no which version of ubuntu , ubuntu uses gnome-desktop . kubuntu uses kde aka kubuntu-desktop, milo__
<oxymoron> James147: I get http://pastebin.com/Q1wvEmSY
<oxymoron> James147: Should menu post entry be "kate -b " ? :S
<James147> oxymoron: :S that dosnt look good, what version are you running?
<milo__> James147- BluesKaj: I am running gnome under ubuntu 9.04
<oxymoron> James147: Uhm KDE 4.4.3 now, should be stable.
<oxymoron> James147: if I run kate from terminal it works :S
<James147> oxymoron: 4.4.2 here... if it works from terminal try t with the options in the menu see if thats whats causing it
<oxymoron> James147: Works with "kate -b " from terminal :D lol
 * oxymoron wonder why he always get this unique errors every time ...
<oxymoron> James147: It seems like some kind of incompability MAYBE with Kdevelop and Kate because both uses Kpart
<James147> oxymoron: what is the -b doing
<oxymoron> James147: I dont know :S
<oxymoron> James147: http://pastebin.com/STJJPJc1
<oxymoron> "  -b, --block               If using an already running kate instance, block until it exits, if URLs given to open"
<oxymoron> ah now I managed to get automatic paranthesis anyway in Kdevelop by change setting in kate :D
<James147> oxymoron: probally changing the kpart options? didnt know they where global :S
<oxymoron> James147: Yeah I dont know, some programmer have screwed up in there someway.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> BBl
<alex____> здесь русскоязычные естьГ
<alex____> ?
<James147> !ru | alex____
<ubottu> alex____: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bmw> No help for my dist-upgrade woes? Does anyone have enough experience?
<bmw> Help: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libplasmagenericshell4_4%3a4.4.2-0ubuntu14_i386.deb (--unpack):
<bmw> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libplasmagenericshell.so.4.4.0', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa4
<milo__> BluesKaj-Laptop: are you still there?
<Walzmyn> in Dolphin I use the "remember folder settings" option. How can I set the default options for an uninitialized folder?
<James147> Walzmyn: Settings > Views Modes
<Walzmyn> James147: yeah, I want to set what is default for a new folder - like if I stick in a SD card
<James147> Walzmyn: Does it not take the settings from there?
<toolbear> hi.  anybody know how to disable startup apps on the live cd?  or how you make the root password blank (null) on the live cd?
<Mamarok> toolbear: there is no password on the Live CD AFAIK
<Mamarok> also no apps are starting up normally
<Mamarok> it shows you a default desktop with a folder view
<toolbear> mamarok: but you can't change to root.  i.e. using "su" in the terminal won't work.  also, what i mean by "startup apps" is analogous to what is in ubuntu listed under the "startup applications" option in the "sytem"-->"preferences" menu.  these are processes that are started at boot but are in the background
<Mamarok> toolbear: there is no rootpassword, just type sudo and the application, kdesudo for a GUI application
<James147> toolbear: (k)ubuntu dosnt have a root password at all (you cant su to root) use sudo -i to get a root shell
<Mamarok> toolbear: and how do you want to change those settings on a burnt CD?
<James147> toolbear: root shells are strongly discouraged its best to use sudo <command> instead
<Mamarok> you can make your own CD with your own settings if you want to
<Mamarok> but the live CD runs only the essentials in the background anyway
<toolbear> mamarok: i am just trying to customize the cd.  and using sudo, as i've found, simply isn't a complete substitute for root.
<Mamarok> toolbear: it is a much more secure substitution, think again
<Mamarok> you can't customize a burnt C, make your own
<Mamarok> CD*
<toolbear> mamarok: maybe, but one that still runs into permission problems
<Mamarok> absolutely not, what makes you think that?
<toolbear> mamarok: well, i've made bash scripts that work perfectly fine with a root user, but can't be executed if you use sudo
<Mamarok> and again, a live CD has no root password, you don't talk about an installed Linux system
<Mamarok> well, those should, are you sure you made no error?
<Mamarok> you can login as admin with sudo -i to make it permanent in a shell
<toolbear> mamarok: they were pretty simple scripts. and the only difference was using a root shell vs. using sudo in a regular shell
<Mamarok> besides that being dangerous, it might give you what you want
<James147> toolbear: cant you edit the script to run as a user and use sudo when it needs to?
<Mamarok> but if your scripts are to startup GUI apps, you need kdesudo, instead
<James147> toolbear: ^^ that would be the suggested method
<toolbear> james147: tried that, doesn't work
<toolbear> james147: i mean, i believe that it SHOULD work, but for some reason there are problems
<Mamarok> toolbear: btw, using tab completion for nickname s might be a good idea, my nick has a capital M
<Mamarok> so has James147
<toolbear> Mamarok: sorry, i didn't think that it would bother you if i used lowercase
<James147> Mamarok: quasel is picking up the lowercase for me anyway :D
<Mamarok> that would be an bug, then
<James147> toolbear: its more for nickname highliting (makes it easier to follow)
<toolbear> James147: oh, ok
<Mamarok> James147: well, it highlights OK, I just can't stand when people change my names or nicks
<James147> Mamarok: no, feature, there si an option to enable/disable case-sensitive
<toolbear> well, thanks for you help!
<sheldon> when kde 4.4.80 packages will be uploaded to beta backports ppa?
<sheldon> hi shadeslayer i saw that kde 4.4.80 is in maverick repo. When will be upload to lucid beta backports ppa?
<tsimpson> sheldon: packages are in the process of being created
<sheldon> tsimpson, before 12 AM (+1 GTM) they will be in PPA ?
<tsimpson> sheldon: there is no time table, it'll be announced on http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: PS theyre in experimental
<shadeslayer> but were still testing them
<shadeslayer> so still... DO NOT USE
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: not sure if it's all built yet though
<tsimpson> and dependency issues etc, always fun
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: hehe http://pastebin.com/FAPPnYbv
<Mamarok> no, the most basic packages are not puilt, no use to even try
<Mamarok> built*
<SJr> I just installed Kubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, and now my boot up screen is broken and is in horrible low color mode, I tried returning my laptop to Best Buy, but they wouldn't take it back.
<SJr> They said it was your fault
<shadeslayer> SJr: you have the nvidia drivers?
<SJr> yeah
<shadeslayer> SJr: you can try this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<SJr> thank you good sir
<shadeslayer> SJr: ;)
<shadeslayer> SJr: note this though,the logo will most of the times be misplaced
<shadeslayer> SJr: like itll go to the extreme left...
<shadeslayer> SJr: so uninstall the proprietary driver to get the beautiful splash back... or disable plymouth like i did :P
<SJr> sigh
<SJr> so many people will use those fixes on there laptops that don't support 1280x1024
<SJr> ewwww
<SJr> that didn't work at all
<SJr> atleast only partially
<SJr> the color depth is no longer 4 bits, but the resolution was probably 320x240
<shadeslayer> SJr: did you follow all the steps there?
<SJr> yeah I believe so
<shadeslayer> SJr: you probably didnt adjust the grub line.. or update grub
<shadeslayer> SJr: the problem isnt with K/Ubuntu btw,the problem is with nvidia drivers,they do not support KMS
<SJr> No I did
<SJr> The menu to select the kernel, that certainly shows up in the right resolution
<shadeslayer> SJr: hmm...
<SJr> i.e. 1280x800
<SJr> but the actual logo is either in the wrong resolution
<SJr> and/or in the wrong color
<shadeslayer> SJr: and did you edit the line passed for booting ubuntu?
<SJr> hmmmm yeah
<SJr> but maybe something else is wrong
<SJr> as I can't switch to console
<SJr> just get a black screen
<shadeslayer> SJr: told ya
<shadeslayer> SJr: the tty's get destroyed.. they get shifted to the bottom
<shadeslayer> thats the downside
<SJr> when did you say that before?
<shadeslayer> SJr: told you that plymouth gets shifted...
<shadeslayer> along with the tty's
<SJr> hmmmm
<SJr> um
<SJr> alright so how can I just disable the logo
<shadeslayer> SJr: remove the splash line from /etc/default/grub
<SJr> that's it
<SJr> I can leave my existing changes?
<shadeslayer> SJr: not the splash line.. i mean the splash word
<shadeslayer> SJr: cange GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash video=vesafb:mode_option=1440x900-24"
<shadeslayer> to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<SJr> what if I still want a high res terminal?
<shadeslayer> SJr: in grub?
<SJr> nah
<SJr> ttys
<shadeslayer> not possible without the vesafb: part
<SJr> What's a good FOSS dropbox replacement
<James147> SJr: Ubuntu one offers a similuar service
<shadeslayer> SJr: hmm.. ubuntu one
<shadeslayer> James147: no kde integration for now though
<SJr> yeah but it only works on Ubuntu, and I don't like hosting my files elsewhere
<James147> SJr: Spideroak is another one but I dont know much about it
<tsimpson> SJr: it's not only for Ubuntu
<SJr> yeah but it's not FOSS
<SJr> Novell had one I forget the name but you needed SUSE to host it
<bradpitt> hi. i just finish installing kubuntu lucid then i install choqok. but it seems choqok wont update twitter timelines. what did i miss? thanks
<tsimpson> SJr: what's not FOSS about it?
<SJr> about which one
<SJr> Spideroak
<SJr>  For the moment, the SpiderOak client will remain a closed source, commercial application.
<tsimpson> no, ubuntu one
<SJr> Server Side is closed source
<ubuntu_> list
<ubuntu_> lıst
<GeekZoid> hi
<GeekZoid> does anyone here use amarok
<GeekZoid> with kubuntu
<GeekZoid> Mplayer is working fine, however none of the songs play in amarok
<GeekZoid> so im confused on how the new amarok works 2.3
<GeekZoid> im using kubuntu
<James147> GeekZoid: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<GeekZoid> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GeekZoid> :)
<GeekZoid> i'll try kubuntu now
<James147> GeekZoid: not sure if it makes much difference (dont know why they have different versions)
<shadeslayer> GeekZoid: yeah the kubuntu ones contain the mp3 codec for xine
<shadeslayer> James147: ^^
<James147> shadeslayer:  :)
<GeekZoid> there we go
<GeekZoid> thanks
<GeekZoid> ls
<GeekZoid> thanks
<GeekZoid> its working great now
<rav> hello. are there problems with knetworkmanager in lucid?
<James147> rav: not having any 'major' issues here
<rav> james147: I have trouble connecting, the "connected" icon never shows up, and now the right-click menu won't go away
<James147> rav: But I can't say you wont have any :)
<James147> rav: on lucid?
<rav> James147: yes
<rav> James147: I do get connected, but after many tries
<James147> rav: hmm, did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<rav> James147: a fresh install
<rav> James147: i'll see if the router at work gives me trouble tomorrow. if it does, i'll install wicd
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rav, eth0 or wlan0 ?
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: wlan0
<sheytan> Hi
<sheytan> my Xorg process takes about 20% of my cpu
<sheytan> and on my 4gb of ram machine, with 4 cores cpu and gf 8800gts it's kinda slow
<James147> sheytan: mostlikly is its another application that is causing that
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hey :D
<sheytan> James147 like what?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: thanks for the wallpaper ;)
<sheytan> shadeslayer which one? :D
<sheytan> and you're welcome ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: the blue kubuntu one :P
<James147> sheytan: not sure alot of applications offlode proccing to xorg
<James147> offload processing ^^
<sheytan> shadeslayer oh ;)
<sheytan> James147, with all closed windows
<sheytan> it takes about 15
<sheytan> %
<shadeslayer> sheytan: orange doesnt go along too well with ' kubuntu ' :P
<James147> sheytan: only thing I can suggest is closing some other applications :S firefox tends to be a major culprit and as for the slowness, make sure you turn off strigi indexing :)
<sheytan> James147 strigi off, using chrome (closed anyway)
<sheytan> shadeslayer why not? :P
<sheytan> I think too much blue is bad idea :D
<sheytan> sometimes - ok, but not everywhere
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rav, does knetworkmanager launch from the run command ?
<sheytan> James147 without plasma-desktop i takes about 1%  :D
<sheytan> so we've got the evil :D
<James147> sheytan: :S
<shadeslayer> sheytan: clashes everywhere with my desktop :P
<sheytan> anyway i need my desktop back :D
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: it starts from boot, right after I open my kwallet it tries to connect. but it just stays in "Getting network address" and then the icon turns to the unplugged cable
<James147> sheytan: disabling desktop effects might help
<sheytan> James147 no way :D
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: it try to reconnect from the right-click menu, and after several tries, eventually it connects
<James147> sheytan: ^^ disabling "unneeded" desktop effect might help :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rav, can you open the icon by right click to manage connections?
<James147> sheytan: (test by disabling all first to see if it actually will help)
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: i can. but today, that menu is stuck there. it won't go away, and there's a taskbar item for it too
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rav, which chipset is your wifi/
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: Atheros AR5001
<sheytan> James147 well, i disabled few that i don't need. And btw had enabled two of alt+tab switchers which was unneeded and it looks like it helped ;D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: just unload some effects and you should be good to go
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rav, you should have the option to configure the wifi settings , like your encryption wep/wpa etc and password
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: i have that
<sheytan> shadeslayer did it, and it's way better ;D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: awesome
<sheytan> yeah :D
<James147> sheytan: strigi and desktop effects seem to slow things down alot more then tey should atm :S (read too many desktop effects)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> rav, i used wicd til i installed lucid , my atheros AR928X finally works with knetworkmanager ...previously on karmic and jaunty it didn't.
<sheytan> James147 yes, but strigi is not so bad at all. At least for me when it's indexing files, i don't see big difference in system performance. Anyway that with desktop effects helped ;)
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: it works, but it doesn't connect automatically and it seems the widget/plasmoid thingy is not working right
<James147> sheytan: on my netbook its fine 'most' of the time, but when I start some applications it seems to cause them to crash :S noticed it with quasel and chromium that work fine when its disabled
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: the right-click menu is stuck and the icon is also stuck in "connecting" even though it's connected
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok rav , understood ... knetworkmanager is still flaky for some setups
<sheytan> James147 you mean strigi or the desktop effects?
<James147> sheytan: also vitrual box and a few others... strigi
<James147> sheytan: never had a problem with desktop effects
<rav> BluesKaj-Laptop: my home router is new, i'll see if the work router is also like this tomorrow
<James147> sheytan: usually casues my system to randomly crall to a stop untill i either kill stigi or one other application
<sheytan> James147 looks like i'm the first one, or it was caused by enabled two effects for the same thing
<sheytan> apachelogger hi tehre :D
<James147> sheytan: have noticed higher resource usage with more effects enabled, but never really noticed it that much
<sheytan> James147 i did ;)
<apachelogger> sheytan: hoy
<shadeslayer> sheytan: btw did you see the notice about kde looking for new wallpapers?
<James147> sheytan: have also noticed that letting krunner use nepomuk causes it to randomly lock up for serival seconds
<sheytan> apachelogger could  you tell me please where to get that fluffy distro, or plasma theme? :D
<apachelogger> theme http://gitorious.org/fluffy/unicorn
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes, but they preffer photographs ;)
<apachelogger> distro is not yet published
<sheytan> James147 might be ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: aw :)
<sheytan> apachelogger thank you :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer if i had a good digital camera :(
<apachelogger> sheytan: dont forget to like it on facebook ^^
<sheytan> only've got the phone with 3,2 mpx, but that's not enough
<sheytan> apachelogger will remember when i join facebook ;)
<GeekZoid> hi
<GeekZoid> how do you change the display settings so they get saved
<GeekZoid> everytime i reboot they get resetted
<GeekZoid> when i use the display manager in kde
<GeekZoid> hello
<GeekZoid> ?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> GeekZoid, make sure click apply after making changes
<GeekZoid> i do
<GeekZoid> every time i reboot...it goes back to being twin vie wmonitor
<GeekZoid> I have 2 monitors i have to always reset it back to not clone
<GeekZoid> maybe i pressed ok ill try apply
<Mausschubser> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cannonfodder> can somone invite me into the #java channel
<eddy_> how can i change  etc/modules ?
<FireCrotch> GeekZoid: I have the same problem, on a laptop connected to an external monitor
<Mausschubser> hello, anyone using wine under 10.04?
<Mausschubser> successfully
<Sparkrin> yes i´m
<Mausschubser> ah hello
<Mausschubser> without setting it up?
<Sparkrin> i installed wine 1.2 rc2
<Mausschubser> how?
<Mausschubser> Sparkrin: through the repository?
<Sparkrin> add http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu to the sources list
<Mausschubser> I already did, thanks
<Mausschubser> so I already had the latest version, now I have 1.01
<Mausschubser> but there is no difference, meanwhile I managed to install the programme but I can't start it!
<Mausschubser> cause I can't find it in the system or KDE menu
<Sparkrin> you can install wine 1.2 that wine
<Sparkrin> try running winecfg
<Mausschubser> in the command line?
<Mausschubser> ah, first I need 1.2, ok....
<Sparkrin> no you can use the command without 1.2
<Sparkrin> yes command line or alt+F2
<Mausschubser> sparkrin still there?
<casperii> holaa
<casperii> no hay nadie????
#kubuntu 2011-05-23
<Ed_R> Is there any information about CPU overheating on AMD64 for the Live CD? I wiuld like to know if I can expect similar beavior if I install on the HDD.
<James147> Ed_R: your cpu should never `over` heat ^^
<Ed_R> James--OK, bt it gets very hot and the fans scream like a banshee.
<James147> Ed_R: if it is then I would invest in more cooling ^^   (though...  it might mean some process has decided to use up all your cpu... I would monitor the applications when it happens... but Would still look into more cooling)
<James147> Ed_R: and it would be a good idea to find its actual temp (the system monitor can do that if you install lm-sensors (should be by default) and add and extra tab
<Ed_R> James--the CPU usage is < 10%. It happens wth the live CD, is there a reason the live CD would cause the CPU to heat up? The actual temp is about 65C.
<James147> ^^system monitor can also monitor your cpu usage and ram usage to see if any progess has gotten carried away :)
<James147> process ^^
<James147> Ed_R: hmm... it shouldnt at 10% usage.... and there should be nothing that can cause it to heat up when its not being used :S (except maby a fire :p but then you have other things to worry about :)  )
<Ed_R> James--yeah. It is actually a mystery to me, too.
<James147> Ed_R: and 65 isnt too bad...
<James147> Ed_R: but I would still look into getting more cooling if you can
<Ed_R> james--it is a laptop, unfortunately. :-)
<Ed_R> Have to go now. Thanks, James...
<J214> Hello
<J214> anyone here
<J214> Hello anyone here?
<szal> J214: how often do you want to ask that?
<wn1zid> take your meds
<J214> lol
<J214> hi
<Turkbaytar> hi
<Turkbaytar> anyone can help me
<Turkbaytar> about pes 2011 in wine :D
<James147> Turkbaytar: not if you dont tell us them problem... with details
<Turkbaytar> ok
<Turkbaytar> i install pes with the wine
<Turkbaytar> and i download crack files
<Turkbaytar> copy the pes directory
<Turkbaytar> but i cant start game
<Turkbaytar> error message is "Pes 2011 not installed"
<James147> Turkbaytar: have you checked the wine app db?
<Turkbaytar> yeah
<Turkbaytar> i think i need regedit
<James147> Turkbaytar: then try #winehq
<Turkbaytar> what is the "C:\Pro Evolution Soccer 2011\ " directory in wine
<Turkbaytar> f:\Pro Evolution Soccer 2011\
<Turkbaytar> ????
<J214> hi
<J214> anyone here
<Turkbaytar> yeah
<Turkbaytar> i am here
<ubuntu> hola :D
<jay> Hello
<J323> Hello anyone??
<Unit193> !ask | J323
<ubottu> J323: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<J323> ok
<babykins> :D
<babykins> hello :D
<Linkmaster> Hey
<gizmobay> I can't get the snow effect to work in kwin. Using the nouveau drivers with the experimental 3D and a GeForece 7300 desktop version. Anyone else seeing this?
<b3rz3rk3r_> gizmobay: you still having trouble with your snow effect?
<iowaNerd> I'm having trouble getting my nvidia drivers to work. I have a newer card, but had some installation issues. I tried to fix them and failed. Now I can't install the legit nvidia driver any more. Here's the pastebin of jockey.log from when I try to install them. Can anyone help me?
<iowaNerd> http://pastebin.com/jcLtiwmG
<gizmobay> b3rz3rk3r_: yes, I upgraded to 4.6.3
<b3rz3rk3r_> ah, ok I was just going to say that they are not working for me either on an old intel gma card
<b3rz3rk3r_> but if you have solved it already, good times! :D
<gizmobay> No mine doesn't work
<gizmobay> the snow that is
<gizmobay> some of the others work
<B3rz3rk3r> oh i see now :/
<B3rz3rk3r> have you tried with the proprietary drivers?
<gizmobay> The y don't work for me
<gizmobay> the latest won't boot and the older leave a box in the upper corner
<B3rz3rk3r> did they work before at all?
<gizmobay> on 10.10 they did
<B3rz3rk3r> iv had a GTX280 for years that has worked almost flawlessly with them
<B3rz3rk3r> yeah.. 11.04 strike again :(
<gizmobay> yeah I've had my issues :(
<B3rz3rk3r> not a lot you can do about that now unless you "downgrade"
<B3rz3rk3r> im personally considering going back to 10.04 since that is rock solid these days
<gizmobay> My mythtv box still runs under 10.04
<gizmobay> I won't touch it with an upgrade
<B3rz3rk3r> you dont happen to know how to stop the system copying a video from the network before playing it rather than just streaming it do you? Iv just got that with 11.04 and VLC and its really annoying
<gizmobay> Can 't you stream it by selecting the location with VLC?
<B3rz3rk3r> no VLC stream wants a url, but the media is on a local fileserver
<B3rz3rk3r> normally i just navigate there in a filebrowser and double click and it play straight up
<B3rz3rk3r> but since 11.04 it downloads  copy to /var/tmp/..something, and then plays it.. really weird right?
<gizmobay> hmm I haven't tried all my media is on my myth box
<gizmobay> You using appache?
<B3rz3rk3r> nope
<gizmobay> I think you could do this with apache. Open the URL in a browser
<gizmobay> Open the URL through VLC
<gizmobay> I mane
<gizmobay> mean
<B3rz3rk3r> the "server" is just a regular windows laptop with a drobo array attached to it for the minute since the last dedicated box died on me
<B3rz3rk3r> lol, im with ya ;)
<B3rz3rk3r> yeah i suppose thats do-able, but it seems like so much hassle for something that always worked before :/
<gizmobay> I see your point
<B3rz3rk3r> feels like its one step forward, two back with ubuntu lately
<B3rz3rk3r> alright, enough moanin', time to man up and get this bitch sorted :P  ttyl
<gizmobay> Anytime you update it can be dicey. I've been doing it since 8.04 without issue though until now
<iowaNerd> I'm having trouble getting my nvidia drivers to work. I have a newer card, but had some installation issues. I tried to fix them and failed. Now I can't install the legit nvidia driver any more. Here's the pastebin of jockey.log from when I try to install them. Can anyone help me?
<iowaNerd> http://pastebin.com/jcLtiwmG
<solovoy> hi
<solovoy> how can i change the size of the titlebar in a maximized window ?
<aperson> where are my preferred application settings stored?
<aperson> I know I can edit them in the system settings, but I want to nuke all of the old ones I had (since a ton of them are left over from another install)
<sunnydrake> if kde check ~/.kde
<aperson> we're in #kubuntu :), so yes, kde
<akis> hi all. is there any way to remove for run command memory a phrase i typed?
<akis> anyone can help me on how can i remove run command history under kde/kubuntu 10.04. thanks in advance.
<DarthFrog> rm ~/.bash_history
<tsimpson> that's not what the "run command" uses
<Tm_T> oh, he left
<Tm_T> it's simple rightclick on the input line -> clear history
<akis> anyone can help me on how can i remove run command history under kde/kubuntu 10.04. thanks in advance.
<Keshl> akis: Right click on the input line, click clear history.
<akis> Oh my God! Thanks i lot. it ways so easy!!!
<Tm_T> np (:
<akis> @keshl. one more question. is it possible to setup my winfax modem which is on the motherboard of my notebook on which i am running kubuntu 10.04?
<akis> i want to setup it for a fax use. if possible...
<Keshl> Dunno. I got that answer from someone else, Tm_T to be exact.
<Keshl> In reality, I don't know much about Linux besides how to break it when I fix it.
<akis> where can i c if the system recognize this winmodem?
<Tm_T> !info kinfocenter
<ubottu> kinfocenter (source: kdebase-workspace): system information viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu2.1 (maverick), package size 447 kB, installed size 1828 kB
<Tm_T> that could show all known devices in your system ^
<Tm_T> and is possibly already installed
<akis> !info kinfocenter in terminal?
<ubottu> 'in' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Tm_T> akis: no, enter "kinfocenter" to the run command
<tsimpson> akis: !info is a command to ubottu, to show information on a package
<akis> nothing happens prompting !info kinfocenter or kinfocenter in run command
<anuvrat> any idea why sudo apt-get install skype is not working on my Kubuntu 10.10
<DarkwingDuck> anuvrat: because skype is not in the repositories
<DarkwingDuck> anuvrat: 32 or 64 bit?
<anuvrat> Ohkay
<anuvrat> cool]
<anuvrat> 64
<DarkwingDuck> anuvrat: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu64
<anuvrat> DarkwingDuck: thanks
<AlphaMan> Salam
<Tm_T> !skype | anuvrat and DarkwingDuck
<ubottu> anuvrat and DarkwingDuck: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ehsan> system freaze when i resize winndows and konsole when use oxygen transparent or transparent background for konsole
<ehsan> I WANT X.ORG 1.9
<ehsan> HOW TO INSTALL THAT
<tsimpson> erm, STOP SHOUTING TO START WITH
<tsimpson> x.org 1.9 is in maverick anyway
<wintellect> Hi all
<_r1_> hi
<_r1_> in 10.04 ubuntu, my micro was working well.
<_r1_> on 11.04, kubuntu, my micro don't work well. I'm asking myself: where I can found great documenation on layers configurations alsa/pulsaudio and finaly phonon|gstreamer
<soee> what command should i use if i want to search for package that contains some word ?
<akis> hi, i am new in 10.04 but for years in suse and windows. i realised that both firefox and opera run more-more slow uden kubuntu than suse or windows in the same machine. i realised also that cannot even load google maps. is it why they are using weight plug ins for java etc. any help to make them faster and to fully load the pages?
<akis> any idea or help?
<ArchangelSe7en> about ..
<ArchangelSe7en> sorry I just came in
<akis> @archangel.  hi, i am new in 10.04 but for years in suse and windows. i realised that both firefox and opera run more-more slow uden kubuntu than suse or windows in the same machine. i realised also that cannot even load google maps. is it why they are using weight plug ins for java etc. any help to make them faster and to fully load the pages?
<ArchangelSe7en> I cant suggest anything other than installing OpenSUSE ..
<ArchangelSe7en> (blame adobe for that)
<akis> yea. ok. opensuse it's a choise, but my system cannot run it properly.
 * ArchangelSe7en shrugs 
<ArchangelSe7en> try Chakra
<Cyber_forences> hello
<ArchangelSe7en> or if you're familiar with building stuff from scratch .. Arch
<ArchangelSe7en> hey Cyber_forences
<Cyber_forences> ciao a tutti voi
<Peace-> !it | Cyber_forences
<ubottu> Cyber_forences: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<akis> look, there are many ideas for many distrs, but i cannot be sure if i do not have any other hardware probls. with kubuntu everything is OK, but very slow browsing! maybe chrome can solve the probl?
<akis> or reinstall plug ins?
<Peace-> akis: ?
<Peace-> akis: i have firefox4 it runs fast
<ArchangelSe7en> you're not on Windows .. thats highly doubtful would fix anything
<ArchangelSe7en> brb
<Peace-> akis: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/23/firefox.gif
<akis> the system installed itself a firefox version (i dont rememeber which one, i am not on that system know) and it is very very slow for may pages (not for all). i went straight for Opra 11.11 as it is pretty faster. I solve the problem for many of my bookmarks, but still i cannot load properly google maps and some bolg pages.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<mime1111> hi, when I try to install a plasmoid manually, I get Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mime" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mime1111> Error: "/tmp/kde-mime" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mime1111> thanks all
<mime1111> or automatically just gets error in the newer plasmoids, like solar system, matrix... some work fine
<mime1111> kde 4.2, kubuntu 9.04
<mime1111> :$
<BluesKaj> mime1111, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , btw your OS in now no longer supported in the repos, it could be time to update
<mime1111> i update yesterday. in wich way u reffer? tthnx 4 the help
<mime1111> i cant switch to karma
<mime1111> karmic
<mime1111> what i do with /etc/apt/apt.conf.d? i rewritit?
<mime1111> rewrite it?
<mime1111> BluesKaj, u recommend to keep the old /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic or rewrite it?
<mime1111> (ask in installation)
<BluesKaj> mime1111, sudo do-realease-upgrade
<mime1111> Blue, i just type  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and ask to rewrite the file above, or keep the old one... what u recommend?
<BluesKaj> yes rewrite
<mime1111> thnx :)
<mime1111> ok. may i type  sudo do-realease-upgrade now?
<mime1111> remembah i cant use karmic
<mime1111> i may stay on jaunty
<mime1111> thnx, i may go. thnx 4 the help, cya next time
<mime1111> thnx 4 ur time
<mime1111> BlueKaj, same errors afterur suggestions
<mime1111> cant install some plasmoids
<BluesKaj> mime1111, update kde as well
<mime1111> ok
<mime1111> how? apt-get install kde?
<mime1111> ok, did it
<mime1111> im waiting
<mime1111> BluesKaj, no solution, thank u anyway
<akis> i have a very fresh install of 10.04. i am trying all forefox, opera and chrome and i realised that many pages cannot load. for example opera cannot load google maps. chrome load it but slowly. other pages become loaded very fast other not at all. any help. i am sure that the problem is in javascript and the way that all browsers read it. help please
<Tm_T> akis: all those three browsers uses their own javascript engine, so I doubt it is related to it
<BluesKaj> akis, install kubuntu-restricted-extras , if you just upgraded
<akis> maybe you have right. so where is the problem. i run in the same machine windows xp and opera 11.11 under windows it was the fastest browser i ever had. why they load fasta some pages and other they cannot or they too slow?
<BluesKaj> akis sorry i don't understand , did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ? It has all the flash and java plugins required for browsers.
<akis> which application do i have to use to install them? i found them here " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats" but need to use an application
<akis> can i install them form terminal? which is the command to go?
<akis> is this one the right one? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tm_T> akis: yes, but kubuntu-restricted-extras
<akis> ok, logic!
<akis> the procedure in terminal is finished. do i have to do anything else? the browsers still cannot run properly. they are still too slow for some pages.
<akis> do i have to do a reboot, maybe?
<akis> its ridicilous. the system downloads with a 1017kb/s speed but it cannot load google maps or a simple blog page!!!
<BluesKaj> my ISP dropped for 10mins or so ...I should have remembered there was an anouncment last week
<Tm_T> akis: possibly dns issue?
<akis> how can i fix this? and why is only for some pages?
<Tm_T> hard to say
<BluesKaj> akis, open your browser , in the addressbar type, about:plugins
<BluesKaj> akis make sure the java and flash is enabled
<akis> Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181 is enabled, no java is installed
<akis> or better seems to be installed
<BluesKaj> akis, which browser ?
<BluesKaj> no java installed then you haven'y installed kubuntu-restricted-extras , which you need
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras | akis
<ubottu> akis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<akis> opera Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181 and Mime Type x-skype for Skype Buttons installed, Chrome twice Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181 (in different directories), Mime Type x-skype for Skype Buttons,
<akis> Default Plug-in
<akis> Description:	Provides functionality for installing third-party plug-ins
<FloodBotK1> akis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akis> ok, sorry
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611871/
<BluesKaj> akis, I will not repeat this , if you want those pages to work then , sudo apt-get install kubunt-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<akis> ok, i 'll do it again
<BluesKaj> I asked earlier but you didn't reply
<akis> the system answered...kubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<BluesKaj> 32bit or 64?
<akis> 32
<BluesKaj> akis, give me a url of one of the sites that's giving trouble
<cba123> I'm running a fully updated kubuntu 11.04 and I'm still having problems with nepomuk/strigi indexing.  I downloaded a file, and it isn't showing up in my indexes when I search.  Any ideas?
<akis> see also this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/611874/ and i 'll give you some sites in a new paste.
<BluesKaj> cba123, make sure system settings/startup and shutdown/service manager/startuo services , that nepomuk is enabled
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611876/
<cba123> BluesKaj, It is enabled, and it says "file indexer is idle"
<BluesKaj> cba123, highlight it and click start
<cba123> BluesKaj, I don't see a "start" option
<BluesKaj> akis, !kubuntu-restricted-extras in the terminal will show nothing it's not a recognized command
<cba123> Not sure where to "highlight" it either
<akis> ok, sorry
<BluesKaj> nepomuk , click on it in the list
<akis> well...any conclusion or even better any idea or solution?
<cba123> Which list?  the krunner list?  It's already enabled there
<cba123> Oh, wait, nevermind, just saw your first message, my bad
<cba123> BluesKaj, Yeah, it's enabled.  "Nepomuk Search Module", it's enabled, and when I clicked it, I get the option to stop it, and "start" is greyed out, so I'd guess it's running.
<akis> BluesKaj, do u have any idea what is going whrong?
<BluesKaj> akis, I'm using chromium and those sites all load fine , other than your java version might be a problem if you aren't using the default from restricted-extras
<akis> i am using chrome too v. 11.0.696.68 because i c that is a little more faster than opera under kubuntu, but still i cannot load properly google maps as satellite view and some other functions. how can i check java version and if it is installed properly?
<akis> so, i dont think there is an answer for now in my problem. something else. as i passed mouse over open applications on task bar they open ofr a while without any click on thme, is there any way to disable this function?
<zaapark> укеуке
<shane2peru> from dolphin how do I empty the trash of a sdcard or usb stick?
<Fluttershy> .trash is a hidden folder
<Fluttershy> and I just delete .trash
<shane2peru> Fluttershy: right, but seems like there should be a simple way to empty trash
<Fluttershy> seems simple enough to me
<Fluttershy> not sure if there's a different way
<shane2peru> in nautilus there was a simple way, empty trash button when you right clicked on the device
<shane2peru> Fluttershy: I mean I know how to do it via command line too, but I was looking for the 'kde' way through dolphin.
<acid> hi
<Fluttershy> huh, I never knew about that in nautilus
<acid> after finding out that somehow btrfs for my /home partition (558GB) was slow as hell, I decided to copy all my files onto an external hd, then format /home in ext4, then..how can you "recreate" the auto-encrypted /home kubuntu is creating during the installation process ?
<acid> I've search the web for that, but can only find tutorial to create an encrypted folder "in" the /home/user/, not the whole user folder..
<sissi> chrome cannot load youtube under 10.04. any idea?
<alket> Hi, Im using Ubuntu 11 and Im having issues, freezing and stuff , Im considering to move to Kubuntu until the next release, but I had some problems in Kubuntu 10 like Im having now in Ubuntu 11, is it Kubuntu more stable than Ubuntu, in this release ?
<Fluttershy> I'd think so
<Fluttershy> Kubuntu Natty is still using KDE 4.6 whereas Ubuntu switched DE entirely
<alket> thanks Fluttershy
<alket> Does GIMP run smoothly in Kub 11, because the in Kub 10 it took to long to load
<alket> *start
<Fluttershy> I haven't used GIMP in a long time, sorry
<James147> alket: gimp normally takes a "long" time to load... since it has so manything graphics to load up....
<alket> thanks James147 Fluttershy
<Peace-> alket: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYwiE2RDKic
<Peace-> LOL
<gr> hi
<gr> i am running kubuntu 10.04 and i realised i haven;t java installed. how can i installed.is it a way to download from java.com?
<gr> i found this link http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=48333 with rpm package .bin. how can i instal i?
<BluesKaj> gr, install kubuntu-restricted-extra , it contains java, flash and other required codecs for the desktop
<areichman> gr: I would look at this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<BluesKaj> gr, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gr> why althought restricted-extras are installed java is not?
<gr> i run java version and i took a message that java can be in some packages as
<gr> gcj-4.4-jre-headless
<gr>  * openjdk-6-jre-headless
<gr>  * cacao
<gr>  * gij-4.3
<FloodBotK1> gr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gr>  * jamvm
<gr> which of all is thw package i should install?
<James147> openjdk-6-jre
<James147> (not headless)
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras |gr
<ubottu> gr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gr> ok, i installed but i got also this message Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing? is it ok or not?
<gr> java version answers again the same.
<James147> run sudo apt-get update as it suggests then try to reinstall
<Magnusson> anyone using nvidia drivers on natty and getting "input signal out of range" during boot?
<gr> i did but system answers that
<gr> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<gr> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<gr> i reinstall it. now is ok. v. 1.6.0.20 is installed
<gr> but chrome cannot recognize it
<gr> and the test in java.com says plug-in is missing. why?
<gr> why terminal says that java is installed but browsers don't recognize it?
<Magnusson> gr>donno, i have that issue too, quit using chrome b/c of it
<Magnusson> that and the massive RAM usage
<gr> why chrome/opera/firefox cannot load certain pages?
<gr> or load them one time and the other no?
<gr> i read that many users have the same issue?
<Peace-> gr: i have not that behavior
<Peace-> gr: which pages?
<gr> many. youtube, google maps, some blog pages and many others. my line is very fast but ... browsers cannot open these pages
<Peace-> gr: i have kubuntu 11.04 properly installed with firefox4 and konqueror
<Peace-> both can render those pages fast
<gr> i have 10.04 properly installed with firefox/opera 11.11 and chrome but some of the pages can open with 1st, other with others, but not all with all. and sometimes no pages with no browser.
<Peace-> gr: i guess there is some problems with , or your connection , somene is stealing line? or you have some software problems
<gr> the connection is very fast. i just download suse 11.4 in just 5 minutes. i run since yesterday win xp in the same machine with opera 11.11 and i had the fastest browsing ever.
<BluesKaj> Peace-, that gr guy wa here earlier using a different nick asking the same questions but he needs to update his installation , but refuses .
<Peace-> BluesKaj: trol?
<BluesKaj> no , he thinks LTS aren't upgradable , I;m sure he's got the wrong java install aswell
<szal> 6u20 is far from current anyway
<nextpoint> hello
<Magnusson> BluesKaj>how would one go about updating their installation or checking if they need to for that guy's issue?
<tdn> Please tell me, how do I disable "three stars per character"?
<tdn> In passwords.
<mime1111> hello ppl. anyone knows how to disable akonadi server at startup? thnx all.
<Magnusson> tdn>system settings
<Magnusson> account details
<tdn> Magnusson, thanks.
<Magnusson> np :)
<Magnusson> wtf IS nepomuk services exactly, and can i turn it off without breaking my system? i've found no clear answers on the net
<murali> please help. how can i install yahoo messenger on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Magnusson, open system settings /startup&shutdown/service manager / nepomuk search module . click stop , apply
<Magnusson> BluesKaj>no no ,  i didn't need to know how, just if the service was important
<Magnusson> ty though
<murali> please help. how can i install yahoo messenger on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> mime1111, open the kmenu in the search bar type akonad , choose akondi server configuration, click on stop, apply
<mime1111> i already did that BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Magnusson, nepomuk runs in the background using resources for file indexing. If you have alot of data on a work computer then it's handy , but personally i find no use for it for a home desktop
<Magnusson> BluesKaj>ah ha, thank you :) yeah i think using 50% or more of my cpu is a little much
<BluesKaj> mime1111, then why did yu ask ?
<BluesKaj> Magnusson, yup, I'd say so :)
<mime1111> because it still starting in startup
<mime1111> :OS
<mime1111> the plasmoids still not working (some of them)
<murali> please help. how can i install yahoo messenger on kubuntu. please help
<BluesKaj> mime1111, add akonadi to startup in session management, "applications to be excluded from sessions " , in the space below
<mime1111> ill try it, thnx
<preecher> hey i jus caught bits and pieces on the talk on neopomuk---is that something that is a drain on resources?
<BluesKaj> preecher, it can be if you don't need it
<mime1111> worked perfectly BlueKaj, thnx :)
<BluesKaj> mime1111, np:)
<James147> preecher: not if its running properly
<mime1111> but some error in auto install... if any1 knows...
<mime1111> some plasmoids
<James147> mime1111: what version of kde are you on?
<Peace-> murali: there is yaoohi messeger for unix
<Peace-> murali: so it would work on kubuntu
<murali> how do i install it?
<mime1111> blue 4.2.4
<Peace-> mime1111: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<Peace-> murali: but maybe kopet can dio that
<Peace-> let me see
<James147> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<murali> ya there is kopete but it doesnt have features of yahoo like chat rooms n all
<Peace-> murali: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/23/plasma-desktopMr1714.jpg
<Peace-> well
<Peace-> murali: so i have no idea
<Peace-> i don't use yahhoo microsoft stuff
<murali> ok
<Peace-> i use google talks video calls
<Peace-> and irc
<szal> mime1111: 4.2.4?  what *buntu version is that?
<mime1111> kubuntu 9.04 kde 4.2.4
<mime1111> soz :P
<szal> !eol | mime1111
<ubottu> mime1111: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Peace-> mime1111: LOL 9.04
<Peace-> my grandmam is younger
<Peace-> xD
<szal> other than that, I don't think KDE 4.2 already had Akonadi
<mime1111> 1 sec ppl
<szal> to my knowledge that was introduced in KDE 4.4
<mime1111> im playin sauerbraten justice on it and have also mplayer...
<mime1111> that means that some plasmoids cant be in my kubuntu due to python?
<mime1111> thanks 4 the help ppl
<szal> mime1111: seriously, we don't support 9.10 any longer, it's been dead for half a year, if not longer
<szal> 9.04 even, that's been dead for over a year
<mime1111> ok, now i get it
<BluesKaj> szal, I tried to convince him earlier to upgrade but he says he's not allowed ...I'm sure he's just overly cautious or stubborn , dunno which :)
<ilias> although java is installed in my system (10.04) opera and forefox cannot recognize it and cannot load pages with java. any help to fix it?
<Magnusson> BluesKaj>lol
<Masaniello> i have a problem with samba
<Masaniello> i can't share ntfs partition
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, install ntfs-3g ?
<Masaniello> yes
<Masaniello> i have
<JM124> Hello
<JM124> anyone here
<Masaniello> i can see in network the ntfs partition but i can't open the files
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, have yu shared the files in windows ?
<Masaniello> No
<Masaniello> i must do it?
<BluesKaj> any files you want to access even from another windows pc need to be shared from that machine
<JM124> Hello anyone here?
<Masaniello> ok, i'll try to share the files in windows
<BluesKaj> JM124, a few of us :)
<JM124> lol
<ilias> although java is installed in my system (10.04) opera and forefox cannot recognize it and cannot load pages with java. any help to fix it?
<BluesKaj> ilias, how did you install java ?
<ilias> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless in terminal
<James147> ilias: install openjdk-6-jre
<ilias> package installed. i closed opera and i open it again. still doesn't recognize java's existence
<ilias> any idea james147?
<James147> ilias: logout and back in (java does funny things with envrioment varibles)
<ilias> logout is enough or a reboot is better?
<James147> ilias: logout is enough
<ilias> ok, i ll try it and i amcoming back
<ilias> @james. nothing changed. missing plug-in, no java
<ilias> any other idea james?
<OerHeks> ilias, you have installed 6-jre ?
<OerHeks> did you remove the old java plugins ?
<goekhan> hello! suddenly, when trying to get updates, i get this error: E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages
<goekhan> 404 Not Found
<ilias> yes, the one you told me before
<goekhan> now in my sources list, i don´t have a ppa that has the exact same name
<ilias> sorry, the one which james told me before
<ilias> system now says that:java version "1.6.0_20" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1~10.04.1) OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<OerHeks> you did remove both openJDK & IcedTea ?
<Librarat> I have a driver question re: nvidia drivers on a Quadro 1700m card - the GUI seems to be sluggish using the latest (non-dev) drivers.  Is this normal for a workstation card under Linux?
<Librarat> I don't game much, and when doing renders from zbrush/blender, the times seems to be slower than under windows as well.
<ilias> no. how can i do that?
<OerHeks> maybe this is your solution >> If your system has more than one version of Java, type the following command in a terminal window:  >> sudo update-alternatives --config java  (found @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java )
<ilias> system replies: There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java Nothing to configure.
<ilias> well, any other idea?
<sourcemaker> how can I create a p7s compatible ssl certificate for encryption in ms outlook 2010?
<sithlord48> hello #kubuntu!
<dario_> anyone talks
<dario_> lkml.vn-klj
<dario_> kfglhkfglhkč
<dario_> lsfdjghgkl
<dario_> fdsklgjh
<dario_> lksfkjh
<FloodBotK1> dario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dario_> ćsldčfhn
<dario_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dario_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<szal> dario_: please clean your keyboard outside of this channel, thank you
<shane2peru> I'm guessing dario_ has a cat, or a small child. :)
<KerrMD> Would anyone know how I could go about taking ownership of a symlink in my home folder?
<James147> KerrMD: why? ... don't think it matters who owns the symlink...
<James147> KerrMD: ^^ though you can do it by passing -h to chown
<KerrMD> Well, I have a dual boot with win7. I want to share my documents, music, etc folders across my network with my other win7 machines from within kubuntu
<KerrMD> I have symlinks to those folders which are on another drive in my home folder
<James147> KerrMD: ^^ ownership of the symlink dosnt matter as far as I can tell... it nly really matter who owns the dest
<KerrMD> Would it be a bad thing to take ownership of say  /media/Backup/username/folderx?
 * James147 is able to rename and delete symlinks owned by root in his home dir :S
<James147> KerrMD: dose anything else use that folder?
<KerrMD> It's an automount partition. The only thing that uses it as far as I know is my homefolder symlinks
<KerrMD> Oh wait.. firefox and whatnot do because my downloads folder is there
<James147> KerrMD: hell, if you are shaing via samba it dosnt matter... (as samba is run by root) ^^ just need to make sure the premissions for the sares in samba are correct
<KerrMD> It is my "mydocuments" drive from my windows 7 install
<szal> KerrMD: sharing stuff from a directory that is not explicitly defined as an accessible share is not possible, that includes symlinks
<KerrMD> What I want to do is share those "media" directories across my network but I want only certain accounts to access those shares.
<KerrMD> Also, I looked but could not find smb.conf
<KerrMD> or is that old school?
<James147> KerrMD: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<szal> KerrMD: to share the  content behind the symlinks you need to share the directories the symlinks point to
<James147> assuming you have samba install (full, not just the client)
<KerrMD> I believe I do. I did an apt-get install samba4
<KerrMD> Yep, there's smb.conf. For some reason a "whereis" did not find it earlier
<James147> hmm... isnt sure about samba4...
<KerrMD> Is samba for not the latest?
<James147> KerrMD: last I hear (though it was along time ago) samba 4 hadent reached a stable release yet
<KerrMD> I suppose I could remove samba4 and just install the samba package from the repos
<James147> KerrMD: unless you need something from samba4 thats what I would do
<KerrMD> Well, that took longer than expected. I did not realize that samba4 had installed so many libraries.... and had to find out how to restart smbd since I have not dealt with it for years
<rosco_y> what is the correct way to install 11.04 with gnome instead of the new window-manager?
<rosco_y> I want to do a new install of 11.04 with gnome instead of unity
<James147> rosco_y: ask #ubuntu
<rosco_y> James147: :) Thanks!!
<OerHeks> rosco_y, simplest way is to choose 'classic' @ login instead of unity
#kubuntu 2011-05-24
<preecher> is there a way to only have the panel displayed on only one of my desktops?
<James147> preecher: virtual desktops? no
<preecher> James147 thanks
<solovoy> hi, anyone who uses deadbeef ?
<szal> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<giantpune> hi boys.  i am having an issue with wireless in kubuntu 11.04.  i can connect for about 5 minutes and then it gets disconnected and the network manager thingy tries to reconnect and gets stuck on "configuring interface".  if i restart the computer, it connects again for 5 minutes
<giantpune> does anybody have any ideas?
<Magnusson> anyone running natty on nvidia and getting the "input signal out of range" during boot and shutdown? or able to help with it
<kevinJ> Hello, I could use a little help with Bluetooth when someone has a second
<kevinJ> please and thank you
<kevinJ> Basically, bluetooth is not starting at boot
<kevinJ> If i go into a terminal and restart it everything works fine.
<kevinJ> but I prefer not to have to do that every time.
<kevinJ> On on 11.04, fresh install.
<kevinJ> there is no /etc/default/bluetooth file.
<kevinJ> or do you not need that for KDE?
<womp> kevinJ: what commands do you use to restart bluetooth?
<ubuntu> hi i need help with this : error hd1,1 out of disk
<ubuntu> grub rescue>
<rjr162> So I think I hit an interesting snag (ok maybe not that interesting to you guys)
<Programmer_> should i use wubi or dual boot?
<rjr162> hit up http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block to download a copy of Kubuntu, and after having the version and 32-bit I wanted, I clicked Begin Download.. but nothing happens under Chrome. Under IE everything works fine...
<Programmer_> last dual boot i did ended in grub being currupted and having to send computer to be repaired
<KerrMD> Programmer_: I prefer to dual boot.
<Programmer_> yeah me too, but after last experience, i dont wanna risk it
<KerrMD> You should not have to send a computer in to repair grub
<Programmer_> i was too lazy to do it myself
<KerrMD> lol
<KerrMD> rjr162: I try to stay away from Chrome. It was nice at the start but is too much a pain. In windows I use IE9 and on linux I use firefox
<Programmer_> but yeah. windows has some features i need. therefore i wont have to use wine either
<Programmer_> i dont like windows tbh
<KerrMD> What features are those?
<KerrMD> nor do I
<Programmer_> video stuff and disk writing stuff
<KerrMD> As in authoring?
<Programmer_> no
<Programmer_> anyway, my linux partition isnt that big, and if wubi isnt working out, ill just dual boot
<KerrMD> I've been dual booting 7 and kubuntu quite successfully
<KerrMD> Unit193: Yes I do
<Programmer_> kerr i might
<Programmer_> i just dont like switching between the too
<Programmer_> especially since my battery doesnt work
<Programmer_> can i hibernate linux and switch to windows?
<KerrMD> Nope
<rjr162> KerrMD: Ok just ignore my comment :) After checking with Opera, IE, and Chrome Canary.. it worked in all of those. Went back to Chrome Dev and it's working now (after the first 7 do nothing attempts)
<KerrMD> Well, I am not entirely sure
<KerrMD> but I doubt it
<tsimpson> you should be able to
<Programmer_> hmmm
<Programmer_> plus i like having microsoft office and adobe suites
<tsimpson> hibernate just stores RAM onto the swap partition, as windows doesn't do anything with swap, it should be possible
<KerrMD> I'm not up on my hibernation.
<rjr162> doesn't hibernate write to swap, suspend holds in ram
<Programmer_> i have to use hibernate since i dont have a battery for this laptop
<tsimpson> I've never tried to hibernate and boot into windows, but that's mostly because I wiped windows out the day I got the PC
<rjr162> errr i mis-read that line tsimpson, my bad :) I'll butt out now
<Programmer_> tsimpson i did that on this laptop, but i got a free version of windows with office on it, so why not utilize it?
<tsimpson> well, I don't think MS Office is a reason to stick with windows. most linux office apps can read and write MS Office formats
<KerrMD> True
<KerrMD> Libre office for one
<tsimpson> but, if there is something you need, that is only on windows, then that's a perfectly valid reason to keep windows
<rjr162> to an extent though. There's some stuff you can do in Office 2007+ that explodes in OO.O/Libre
<tsimpson> I'd rather not ever touch windows, but I'm not one of those zealots that condemns anyone for feeling differently ;)
<Unit193> And Libre/OpenOffice don't read/write those formats very well
<tsimpson> MS Office reads and writes to ODF just fine, stick with that :)
<tsimpson> who knew "text" documents would get so complicated
<Unit193> +1 ^^
<rjr162> if you don't want to dual boot, and need the windows, you could always do something like a VMware Player/VirtualPC/VirtualBox setup (while not the best/most ideal solution)
<KerrMD> There are ways to make a windows live dvd as well. It can even be run from a usb thumb drive
<rjr162> haha no kidding. The header I did up on my resume.. OpenOffice doesn't like it (nor does Google Docs or versions of Word older than 2007). So I send it as a PDF
<Programmer_> rjr162> to an extent though. There's some stuff you can do in Office 2007+ that explodes in OO.O/Libre
<Programmer_> ^ i failed a project because it didnt write in ms format correctly
<Programmer_> <tsimpson> I'd rather not ever touch windows, but I'm not one of those zealots that condemns anyone for feeling differently ;)
<Programmer_> i hate windows, myself...but i like adobe suites
<Programmer_> plus for some reason, i cant usb tether my phone on linux
<rjr162> Programmer: That's where the WiFi access point mode comes in handy (if it's available) :)
<pastyhermit> How do I get my ipod working with amaok?
<pastyhermit> I dont have any media support installed...
<Programmer_> heh
<pastyhermit> Does anyone know what the amarok device plugin package is called?
<pastyhermit> I saw something called exaile...
<Fluttershy> Exaile is a GTK player modeled after Amarok
<Fluttershy> not sure it's an actual fork, don't think it is
<pastyhermit> uhhh why would I use a gtk app in KDE?
<tsimpson> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pastyhermit> my understandingi s amarok is suppose to have support in Amarok?
<tsimpson> maybe some info ^ there
<Fluttershy> pastyhermit: I didn't say you should?
<Fluttershy> I was saying it has nothing to do with Amarok
<pastyhermit> Fluttershy: I was reading some docks about ... some media devices plugin but when I go to configure Amarok I dont see that option.
<pastyhermit> tsimpson: followed the link, I see the plugins in amarok but my ipod still doesnt show up
<Magnusson> ok, how bout this then, anyone know why it says that my driver is activated but not in use?
<preecher> toes
<dan__> does anyone know how to start the run command interface after it has crashed?
<rosco_y> dan__: do you mean at boot time, or other?
<dan__> Rosco_y:  while already in the desktop.
<dan__> I was playing with the plugins
<dan__> And I crashed it.  But I really can't boot down at the moment.
<rosco_y> most computers will shutdown if you hold their power button for 5 seconds.  This may not be your best option at the moment....
<rosco_y> you might be able to login to a command shell by pressing CTL+ALT+F2 (but wait before you do)
<rosco_y> then, to get back to where you are right now, you press CTL+ALT+F7
<DarthFrog> Alt-F7 is all you need.  The CTL key modifier is only needed in X.
<ZeDingo> let's see
<ZeDingo> i'm supposed to say anyone here several times, get frustrated at the lack of service, then leave in a hissy, right?
<mr-rich> ZeDingo: Patience ...
<ZeDingo> i'm having a very strange problem
<ZeDingo> my mouse hangs on the volume icon down in the tray
<ZeDingo> and just a bit above it
<ZeDingo> but ONLY if i'm moving my mouse to the left
<mr-rich> ZeDingo: Ask your quesstion and if someone knows the answer, that will answer ...
<ZeDingo> also my graphics are laggy but the joy of learning a new OS is learning to optimize it
<mr-rich> ZeDingo: if you don't mind propritary drivers, click on "additional drivers" in the menu somewhere and maybe that will fix your issues ...
<ZeDingo> i'm using the ATI drivers straight from their site. fglrx through kpackage didn't install right
<androidbruce> hey guys, im a long time ubuntu/gnome user and i just switched to kubuntu to try it out
<androidbruce> i am having difficulties with performance.... any tips
<ZeDingo> i'm having similar problems bruce lol
<ZeDingo> applying every windows 7 optimization trick i can think of to see if it works
<ZeDingo> turning off all desktop effects fixed video
<ZeDingo> piece of crap radeon =\
<valorie> hey androidbruce
<valorie> try turning off the blur special effect
<valorie> some graphics cards/drivers have trouble with that one
<valorie> ZeDingo: I have a radeon, and the only effect I have to turn off is blur
<valorie> although most of them I think are silly
<valorie> who wants wobbly windows? not me
<ZeDingo> i just tried that, seems to run video fine with effects on and blur off
<ZeDingo> thanks
<valorie> moving to Xrender helped the most
<valorie> I had weird little things wrong until I did that
<ZeDingo> and it's not just my mouse freezing when i move it across the volume icon
<ZeDingo> video freezes too
<valorie> that's very strange
<ZeDingo> it's like it's trying to display a tooltip or popup
<valorie> that sounds like it's worth a bugreport
<valorie> are you using kmix, or veromix?
<valorie> you might try unlocking your widgets and just remove it
<valorie> try veromix instead
<ZeDingo> dropped the task manager off my taskbar so the tray moved
<ZeDingo> it's not the volume icon but that specific spot on my screen
<valorie> I've never heard of that happening before
<ZeDingo> now that i explore it more, it's like a rectangle that traps the mouse
<valorie> unless you've spent a lot of time on your system tray
<valorie> I'd delete that one entirely
<valorie> and then create a new one
<valorie> it's just another widget
<ZeDingo> i have no idea what i'm using
<ZeDingo> whatever comes in the kubuntu iso
<valorie> right
<valorie> it sounds like it is damaged in some way
<valorie> nothing should "capture" your mouse pointer
<valorie> ever
<ZeDingo> i killed kmix, still doing it
<ZeDingo> it's like a rectangle that's in the bottom right, goes up above the taskbar a bit
<ZeDingo> it catches if i try to move up or left out of the rect
<ZeDingo> never seen a computer do this lol
<valorie> I've never heard of it
<ZeDingo> gonna try rebooting
<ZeDingo> though it won't tell me what's causing the problem
<androidbruce> valorie, sorry i just rebooted into my ubuntu drive
<androidbruce> valorie, Xorg is hogging all of my cpu in 11.94
<androidbruce> valorie, Xorg is hogging all of my cpu in kubuntu 11.04 valorie
<c2tarun> androidbruce: are you on a laptop?
<androidbruce> c2tarun, no sir
<androidbruce> c2tarun, an older machine but fully functional with gnome
<androidbruce> 9500gt
<androidbruce> core2duo 2.4ghz, 4gb ram
<c2tarun> androidbruce: well, I also faced this problem of getting system very slow then I thought Xorg is eating my CPU, but then I changed my heat sink and it solved the problem. But it might not be the case with you.
<androidbruce> my machine is very cool. cpu is at 30C
<c2tarun> androidbruce: hang around, someone will help :)
<Magnusson> androidbruce>trade cpus with ya
<androidbruce> lol Magnusson
<Magnusson> :)
<androidbruce> for speed or temp?
<Tm_T> androidbruce: if Xorg is hogging all cpu, it could be buggy graphics driver
<ZeDingo> welp, it's doing the same mouse catch box on the login screen
<Tm_T> androidbruce: do you have effects enabled?
<androidbruce> Tm_T, yeah i tried the latest nvidia driver and it borked my xorg config b/c it was the wrong driver for the kernel
<c2tarun> ZeDingo: are you saying about your mouse being captured to drag mode?
<androidbruce> Tm_T, desktop effects make no difference
<androidbruce> Tm_T, i read that it seemed to be a driver issue with nvidia
<Magnusson> androidbruce>prob both hehe
<ZeDingo> c2tarun, no i'm saying there's an invisible rectangle in the bottom right corner and when i try to move my mouse out of it, the graphics hang for a second or two
<Tm_T> androidbruce: did you have same issue with nouveau drivers? (as in, opensource drivers)
<c2tarun> ZeDingo: ghost :( (sorry I thought something else)
<ZeDingo> ah
<androidbruce> Tm_T, didn't change
<androidbruce> Tm_T, out of the box it was bad
<androidbruce> can i get the same experience if i just install kde as an alternative desktop environment in ubuntu?
<ZeDingo> gonna put gnome on here and see if it does it there too
<valorie> did you just install KDE-desktop on top of Ubuntu?
<androidbruce> valorie, nooo
<valorie> androidbruce:  ^^^
<valorie> fresh install?
<androidbruce> valorie, installed fresh to one of my drives in my machine
<androidbruce> yes
<valorie> and you verified the ISO?
<Magnusson> valorie>how long have you been using these networks? i used to know someone with your name YEEARS ago
<androidbruce> hmm well i had no errors on the install
<androidbruce> valorie, i don't believe it's the iso
<valorie> Magnusson: freenode only about 18 months
<valorie> IRC, maybe 10 years
<Magnusson> formerly dalnet?
<valorie> nope, sorry
<valorie> never did dalnet
<valorie> my spelling of the name is rare
<Magnusson> ah
<valorie> I've never met anyone in IRC using it
<androidbruce> i wanted to give kubuntu a good shot boy did it just fail
<valorie> :(
<valorie> that sucks
<valorie> did the live CD work well?
<Tm_T> androidbruce: if it's issue with binary drivers of nvidia: it has little or nothing to do with Kubuntu
<androidbruce> Tm_T, yah true.... but ubuntu has no issues like that ;)
<androidbruce> valorie, i suppose
<c2tarun> androidbruce: just a suggestion, if possible try removing nvidia card and then using system for few hours.
<androidbruce> c2tarun, ehh yeah that's possible. but why would i use onboard junk if i can use a 1gb card with quality 3d accel?
<androidbruce> it seems like kubuntu didn't install the latest nvidia driver/kernel module
<androidbruce> when ubuntu did
<c2tarun> androidbruce: you  tried looking into addtitional drivers?
<phoenix_> vlc crashes
<androidbruce> c2tarun, yeah i got the binary from nvidia. the same version im using now and it borked my xorg config b/c it was a kernel mismatch
<androidbruce> i see how kde has potential to be a killer ui
<c2tarun> androidbruce: lolss :)
<androidbruce> im going to install it on my laptop right now
<androidbruce> to see how it performs
<androidbruce> any tips?
<c2tarun> androidbruce: try not to share your home folder with other distros. make it separate.
<androidbruce> frsh install here
<c2tarun> well I guess you are not getting what I am trying to say :) never mind, shared home folder always suks.... just install simply.
<androidbruce> ahh yeah yeah i see what you mean
<androidbruce> im checking the disc for defects first
<androidbruce> anyone give any tips on moving from gnome to kubuntu?
<androidbruce> or kde more respectively
<androidbruce> i noticed that to switch workspaces you hit ctrl+f1, f2,f3.... anyway to change that to ctrl+alt+right arrow, left arrow?
<ZeDingo> shortcuts and gestures in system settings i think
<androidbruce> how does compiz work with kubuntu?
<androidbruce> or does it?
<valorie> yes, some people use it
<valorie> I'm not sure why
<valorie> kwin is native to KDE
<valorie> compiz isn't
<valorie> oh, you got the binary from nvidia?
<androidbruce>  kwin has the same features?
<valorie> that is NOT a good idea
<valorie> use jockey-KDE
<androidbruce> how so
<androidbruce> why is that a bad idea?
<valorie> you just saw - kernel mismatch
<androidbruce> i got the drive from nvidia when i had issues
<valorie> just like in gnome/ubuntu, jockey will suggest appropriate drivers
<androidbruce> and do i run jockey myself?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I ran it from the kmenu
<androidbruce> ok
<androidbruce> how do i connect to my wifi from the installer so it will download the packages on install
<c2tarun> androidbruce: try to remove the driver you installed manually.
<androidbruce> i saw no option to do so
<androidbruce> c2tarun, i already formatted that drive, im installing on my laptop now
<androidbruce> i want to "test" this on my laptop
<androidbruce> then run on my machine
<androidbruce> i use my desktop as a server too, so i need a functioning machine
<androidbruce> i wish ubuntu/kubuntu would ship with chrome
<c2tarun> androidbruce: why are you trying to connect to wifi during installation? install it first and then connect.
<androidbruce> yeah i would like it to download packages in the first install
<androidbruce> such as mp3, fluendo etc
<androidbruce> it's ok ill download later
<c2tarun> androidbruce: I dont know about wifi but you can try wired connection
<androidbruce> yeah it's not a big deal
<androidbruce> how close to ubuntu is kubuntu?
<c2tarun> siblings ;)
<androidbruce> same packages?
<c2tarun> yup
<androidbruce> ok
<androidbruce> cool
<androidbruce> what do you guys use for a dock? i use docky in ubuntu
<valorie> what's a dock?
<c2tarun> androidbruce: well kubuntu has plasmoids, which are better then docs
<valorie> I've heard of docky, but have no clue what it is
<androidbruce> application manager/launcher
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I like the system tray, but there are other ways of setting stuff up, I guess
<androidbruce> valorie, http://i.imgur.com/vzZef.png
<valorie> I like out of the box, mostly
<androidbruce> so 4.5.5 was a big change eh?
<androidbruce> i like that this room isn't HUGE! and it's manageable to talk to people
<c2tarun> yeah, #ubuntu is vry crowdy
<valorie> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/24/plasma-desktopNH1662.jpg is my desktop atm
<c2tarun> valorie: nice playlist :)
<valorie> I dunno -- I'm on kde 4.6.3
<valorie> can't really remember 4.5.5
<valorie> c2tarun: lastfm valoriez
<androidbruce> 4.6.3?
<androidbruce> is that was ships with 11.04?
<valorie> yes
<androidbruce> ohhhh ok
<valorie> and no, it wasn't much of a change
<androidbruce> here comes first boot on the lappy!
<androidbruce> lets see what happens
<androidbruce> :-D
<valorie> you nut, you didn't even try with the liveCD?
<c2tarun> that was fast, are you  using CD or pen drive?
<androidbruce> that was cd btw
<androidbruce> no i didn't try live
<androidbruce> this better WORK
<androidbruce> like ubuntu did
<androidbruce> if it doesn't, then im mad
<valorie> I often skip that step too
<valorie> but it isn't wise
<androidbruce> ahhh this is better
<androidbruce> why was xorg such a whore on my Desktop?
<valorie> um, language
<androidbruce> sorry sorry
<androidbruce> why was it being so weighty
<c2tarun> androidbruce: may be ur deskop feeding it well ;)
<androidbruce> lol
<valorie> good question, and it probably would take some digging to find out why
<androidbruce> weird though
<androidbruce> my Desktop is much faster than my lappy
<androidbruce> and i know the drive i installed it on is fine
<c2tarun> androidbruce: try using jockey this time
<ZeDingo> is there something similar to the windows task manager?
<ZeDingo> i think kpackage is running somewhere halfhidden
<c2tarun> try Ctrl + esc
<c2tarun> ZeDingo: ^^
<androidbruce> valorie, where is my wifi/network manager?
<ZeDingo> thankies
<androidbruce> got iy
<androidbruce> it**
<androidbruce> no proprietary drivers in use on this system
<androidbruce> is that good? no nvidia drivers needed eh?
<c2tarun> androidbruce: try running sudo apt-get update first
 * c2tarun though its not compulsory
<androidbruce> yeah word one sec
<androidbruce> this is so smooth o
<androidbruce> i want this on my DESKTOP!
<c2tarun> welcome to KDE :)
<androidbruce> bah
<c2tarun> killer desktop env ;)
<androidbruce> yah, so mad it was whack on the desktop
<androidbruce> just did an update, now doing an upgrade
<androidbruce> valorie, now i need to learn how to use amarok ;)
<valorie> just mess with it
<androidbruce> the ui is a little wonky ootb
<valorie> or http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual
<valorie> ui is uber-configurable
 * c2tarun prefers messing with amarok, it wont bite ;))
<androidbruce> im so used to banshee and rhythmbox
<androidbruce> ill try to configure amarok
<androidbruce> i want it to look like banshee if possible
<c2tarun> androidbruce: I think rhytmbox should work on kubuntu.
<androidbruce> yeah
<androidbruce> ohhhh so no ubuntuone with kubuntu?
<jussi> androidbruce: you may want to take a look at clementine also.
<androidbruce> jussi, clementine? music plater?
<jussi> androidbruce: you can use the gnome client (I do)
<jussi> !info clementine
<ubottu> Package clementine does not exist in maverick
<valorie> really? the gnome client no longer works for me
<jussi> oh maverick huh
<jussi> lemme fix you silly bot
<valorie> someone is fixing the ubuntuone again, though
<jussi> valorie: Its working finr here.
<valorie> damn devels and their changeable api
<valorie> cool
<valorie> won't even start for me
<androidbruce> i love guake, so im install yakuake
<valorie> I have to use it on the web
<valorie> dropbox works, though
<jussi> !info plasma-widget-daisy
<ubottu> plasma-widget-daisy (source: plasma-widget-daisy): Simple application launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.4.23-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 284 kB, installed size 788 kB
<jussi> androidbruce: ^^
<jussi> for your docky replacement
<androidbruce> jussi, yea? lemme see
<androidbruce> jussi, whoa this is wild
<androidbruce> circle launcher eh?
<jussi> yeah, you can have a circle launcher if you like
<jussi> its pretty configuarable
<androidbruce> jussi, not bad
<androidbruce> it's nice
<androidbruce> so here is a question
<androidbruce> i don't want the default panel to manage the windows
<jussi> !info clementine natty
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): Modern music player and library organiser inspired by Amarok 1.4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 4142 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<androidbruce> i want the dock to manage the windows
<androidbruce> make sense?
<jussi> androidbruce: so remove the plasmoid in the default panel (right click on it)
<androidbruce> ok.... then go to taskmanager settings?
<jussi> no, there should be a "remove this $plasmoid"
<androidbruce> remove this taks manager?
<androidbruce> ahhhh ok
<jussi> yes
<androidbruce> whoa
<androidbruce> now i need to move klipper and wifi and volume etc back to the right
<jussi> yeah, you probably need to add the spacer
<jussi> right clik, panel settings, add spacer
<androidbruce> ah yes
<androidbruce> gotcha thanks jussi
<jussi> yw
<jussi> androidbruce: if you arent there already, do join us in #kubuntu-offtopic - we can be a little more "chatty" there. :)
<ZeDingo> fresh install
<ZeDingo> now let's try this again without the mousetrap
<valorie> that was just strange
<ZeDingo> and fglrx won't work through kpackage, of course.
<dingo> ok, it's a problem with the ati drivers
<tdn> Is anyone else using iwlagn driver for wifi? Do you experience bad performance when transferring large amounts of data?
<androidbruce> i can hear notificiation sounds but nothing in my browser?. anyideas
<Grue_> so, what is it like around these parts?
<Grue_> as stuffy as ubuntu?
<Grue_> :)
<dingo> we'll not have your base emoticons in this channel!
<dingo> because there is no emoticon for us turning our noses up at you
<Grue_> well fine then!
<ZeDingo> lol
<ZeDingo> i just showed up because of weeeeeird problems
<Grue_> how many of you drive priuses?
<Grue_> lol
<ZeDingo> which i just tracked down to these ati drivers
<Grue_> ati drivers usually do that
<ZeDingo> there's an invisible rectangle in the bottom right
<Grue_> i am actually downloading kubuntu right now to play with
<ZeDingo> it traps my mouse
<Grue_> that isnt ati
<Grue_> that is an app
<ZeDingo> graphics hang for a second when i try to move out of it
<Grue_> oh maybe not
<ZeDingo> no it's the drivers
<ZeDingo> this install is 15 minutes old lol
<Grue_> i know gnome has an app that does that
<Grue_> you a normal kubuntu user?
<Grue_> :^|
<Grue_> would that be turning nose up?
<ZeDingo> no
<ZeDingo> i installed like, yesterday
<Grue_> oh ok
<ZeDingo> my ethernet's gone to shit so i need linux's ability to turn the network card off and on to use the internet at all
<Grue_> found lots of good distros. trying to find a good community
<ZeDingo> if you want a good community just play warcraft
<ZeDingo> LEFT SIDE. MANY WHELPS.
<Grue_> no thanks
<Grue_> not a gamer
<valorie> ZeDingo: install drivers through systemsettings, or just use jockey-kde
<androidbruce> fixed the audio
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> what did you do?
<androidbruce> i disabled the internal audio in bios
<androidbruce> so the only card that is used is my pci card
<valorie> I'm a bit fuzzy about what that means
<androidbruce> umm i have internal audio(soldered onto the motherboard) and i have a pci card
<valorie> ok
<androidbruce> in the motherboard bios i disabled the onboard audio
<androidbruce> so when i boot into kubuntu it only sees one card
<androidbruce> and defaults to that
<Grue_> I had that issue with PCLOS and my onboard vid
<androidbruce> its a work around and not a fix
<androidbruce> i SHOULD be able to have two audio cards in here and choose
<Grue_> androidbruce: YO
<valorie> yeah, it should try whatever you set first, first
<asraniel_> my gf uses 2 audio cards (internal and usb) and it works without a problem
<valorie> and only fall to the second choice when the first doesn't work
<androidbruce> works fine in ubuntu
<Codenomics> no matter where I go I see one cm geek or another
<androidbruce> in kubuntu you have to "prefer" one over the other
<androidbruce> Codenomics, :)
<androidbruce> hey bro
<androidbruce> cm ftw!
<valorie> #kubuntu is where the elite, meet!
<Codenomics> lol
<Codenomics> me
<Codenomics> meh**
<ZeDingo> oh dammit
<ZeDingo> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst115ahotfix.aspx
<Codenomics> i am downloading kubuntu right now
<ZeDingo> Resolves the intermittent mouse cursor lag issue seen by some users
<ZeDingo> catalyst 11.5a
<ZeDingo> latest for linux is 11.5
<Codenomics> decided to give the channel a whirl before I installed and needed support
<ZeDingo> now how do i UNinstall ati lol
<Codenomics> a big part of whether I like/use a distro or not is based on the community
<valorie> ZeDingo: with a soldering iron?
<Codenomics> lol
<ZeDingo> silly valorie
<valorie> Codenomics: kubuntu has the best community around!
<ZeDingo> you INSTALL with a soldering iron
<ZeDingo> for uninstall, you use a blowtorch
<ZeDingo> preferably acetylene
<valorie> that might be sorta hard on your motherboard
<Codenomics> valorie: I have heard that claim before
<ZeDingo> same with the soldering iron
<Codenomics> the normal ubuntu community and I clash
<valorie> well, we're sorta part of it, and sorta separate
<valorie> in that we interface with KDE, not gnome *as much*
<Codenomics> is referring to yourself as a noob allowed in here?
<valorie> to yourself, sure
<Codenomics> sweet
<valorie> although, if you know bruce
<Codenomics> i was reprimanded for that
<Codenomics> lol
<valorie> how can you be a newbie?
<Codenomics> lolol
<Mamarok> my I remind you people that we have an offtopic channel as well? This here is purely for support
<Codenomics> Mamarok: is it?
<valorie> sorry, Mamarok
<Codenomics> sorry
<ZeDingo> maybe i can just overwrite the 11.5 drivers with 11.4
 * Codenomics is a newb
<valorie> 11.5?
<ZeDingo> catalyst 11.5
<ZeDingo> that's what's causing the mousetrap
<valorie> ah
<valorie> when you downloaded that, there should be a readme in it
<valorie> that should tell you how to uninstall it
<ZeDingo> thar be no readme
<ZeDingo> it's a .run self installer
<ZeDingo> and nothing in /etc/ati/ where it installed to
<Mamarok> ZeDingo: you should avoid such external sources
<Mamarok> the radeon driver is what works best in Linux
<Codenomics> i hate ati
<Codenomics> and yet, I love AMD
<valorie> I have radeon ati, and it works fine
<Mamarok> Codenomics: topic :)
<valorie> with what jockey-kde suggested
<Codenomics> Mamarok: I was making it relevant!
<Codenomics> going to probably have boot issues with the machine i have now,
<ZeDingo> and rebooting
<Codenomics> any suggestions for what to do when boot fails randomly?
<Codenomics> it happens with a few distros on this machine
<Mamarok> Codenomics: check if you can get a newer Bios
<Codenomics> Mamarok: already checked that one
<valorie> grub-repair ?
<Codenomics> machine is pretty new, but the second I pulled it out the box I checked on all the firmwares
<androidbruce> so skype isn't in the repos?
<valorie> partner repos
<valorie> repo
<androidbruce> where are the partner repos?
<tsimpson> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Codenomics> Mamarok: most distros I have tried lock up randomly
<Codenomics> this is on first boot mind you
<Codenomics> the only idea i get is from mint that shows it locking up at a spot where it looks like it is scanning my networking HW
<Mamarok> Codenomics: you must have some messages in the shell
<Mamarok> check Ctrl+Alt+F6
<Mamarok> that's where usually you have the startup stuff
<Codenomics> this is only when booting a livecd
<Codenomics> i did something random and got it working and got mint installed on this machine
<valorie> this is where notes come in handy
<Codenomics> ... sigh
<Codenomics> i know
<valorie> "something random" is difficult to replicate
<Codenomics> LOL
<androidbruce>  valorie im not seeing skype after enabling partners
<androidbruce> i did an update
<Codenomics> easy to replicate... just gotta wait till this really slow download is done
<Codenomics> valorie: when/if they happen with kubuntu i will come prepared with errors and info
<androidbruce> Codenomics, what device are yo carrying nowadays bro?
<ZeDingo> that fixed it
<ZeDingo> so if anyone ELSE shows up
<ZeDingo> catalyst 11.5 has a mouse hang bug, install 11.4
<ZeDingo> because amd only cared to make a hotfix for windows
<Codenomics> what is new
<ZeDingo> or
<ZeDingo> i'm not on ati drivers at all right now
<ZeDingo> trying to move this window is laggy
<ZeDingo> gdi just work right ; ;
<tsimpson> androidbruce: skype is there in partner, I see it
<androidbruce>  can you create a shortcut in kde to move a windows to the next workspace?
<ZeDingo> now i get the fglrx package to work, but my "start menu" is freakin huge lol
<ZeDingo> IT'S SO UNFAIR
<valorie> I'm pretty sure those aren't connected?
<valorie> my start menu is normal sized
<ZeDingo> it was something to do with the resize when switching from generic back to proprietary
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, you can shrink it again
<ZeDingo> i took it off the bar and put it back, now it's fine
<ilias> hi all. any idea how can i make opera/firefox/chrome to recognize the java which is already installed in my system?
<ZeDingo> ilias: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#enable
<androidbruce> hey can someone help me with my fstab entry?
<eristikophiles> what's wrong with your fstab?
<androidbruce> well it's ro
<androidbruce> i want rw
<androidbruce> this is what it looks like,
<androidbruce> #this is my media drive
<androidbruce> UUID="99EC-2FA6"        /media  vfat    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<eristikophiles> no you don't, probably
<FloodBotK1> androidbruce: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<androidbruce> for this drive
<eristikophiles> sudo vi or sudo nano it
<androidbruce> yeah
<eristikophiles> don't make it rw. it's supposed to be locked up 'cause it's a system file
<androidbruce> i made that entry, i just don't know which option
<androidbruce> well this is a hard drive with media
<androidbruce> i want it to be rw
<eristikophiles> ah ok
<eristikophiles> hold on a sec
<eristikophiles> UUID=1BED-1245  /media/TWEEDLEDEE       vfat    owner,rw,suid,exec,dev,auto,async,uid=1000,check=s  0       2
<eristikophiles> UUID=600F-1AE0  /media/TWEEDLEDUM       vfat    owner,rw,suid,exec,dev,auto,async,uid=1000,check=s  0       2
<eristikophiles> those are lines i added to my fstab
<eristikophiles> so i can just sudo mount -a and mount my storage drives
<eristikophiles> not the huge list of options :)
<androidbruce> i want auto mount
<eristikophiles> er, note
<eristikophiles> well that's a distinct option
<eristikophiles> ok well, first off, you don't need quotes around the UUID
<eristikophiles> second, are you sure you want to mount your drive as /media?
<androidbruce> yeah
<androidbruce> that's where my media will be
<eristikophiles> because any usb drives or other junk you plug in that's storage will be a dir *inside* /media
<eristikophiles> normally anyway
<androidbruce> yeah that's ok
<androidbruce> i want this to be used like removable media
<eristikophiles> yeah only it's not, because once you mount your storage drive on /media, you basically can't use flash drives at the same time
<androidbruce> hmmm
<androidbruce> one sec
<eristikophiles> because it'll try to mount them as like /media/[nameofflashdrive] and it'll be like "wtf! /media isn't what it's supposed to be"
<eristikophiles> pick a name for a subdir under /media like in my entries
<androidbruce> this is what i had on my other install, defaults,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000   0       0
<eristikophiles> you don't really need both uid and gid
<eristikophiles> unless you have some pretty convoluted user/group setup
<eristikophiles> uid=1000 is enough
<androidbruce> i don't
<eristikophiles> be sure and use the 'owner' flag too, in order to enable mounting by the drive owner (uid will then set the owner to you, while gid would do the same but for your user-group)
<eristikophiles> i'm guessing you're on a PC and are not one user among many on some bigger box, so you are probably the only user in your group, which means gid and uid are essentially interchangeable
<androidbruce> ahh ok
<eristikophiles> you need the rw flag to properly write to the drive as well as read it, and the flags in between are basically the defaults (except that a few flags i used will de-select them so i have to make them explicit)
<eristikophiles> suid, exec, dev, and async are that way
<eristikophiles> auto allows mount -a to mount the drive
<eristikophiles> i forget what check=s does but i figure it's a good idea since i read over the vfat part of mount thoroughly
<androidbruce> right right
<eristikophiles> also: The root filesystem should be specified with a fs_passno  of
<eristikophiles>        1, and other filesystems should have a fs_passno of 2.
<eristikophiles> so that last 1 should be a 2 for you
<eristikophiles> since i doubt you will be booting your kubuntu box off a vfat drive ;)
<androidbruce> ha nope ext4
<eristikophiles> since- lucky you- i have recently figured out all the nice options for a vfat drive, you can feel free to copy my entries and just change the UUID and the dir
<eristikophiles> getting the drive to automatically mount when plugged in is a bit tricky though. i tried to do it, didn't have it work, and set it aside because i don't care so much that i have to manually type "sudo mount -a" and enter pw when i mount my drives. that's actually easier than the kde gui mechanism to mount them (which does one by one also)
<eristikophiles> androidbruce- still there?
<androidbruce> eristikophiles, yup
<androidbruce> just rebooted
<androidbruce> i used your vfat entires
<androidbruce> thanks
<eristikophiles> cool, hope it works well :)
<akis> hi all. any idea why firefox/oper/chrome cannot load properly and fast certain pages although my connection is avery speedy one and i can download almost with 1050kb/s? i have already installed restricted-extras on my 10.04 system. the problem is only with some "hevy" pages like google maps and every page that have google maps in it and other pages using special effects (i suppose shockwave, flash etc.
<eristikophiles> google doesn't support opera, so on that at least it sometimes messes things up. firefox should work ok but remember that linux versions aren't supported as well as windows ones are. chrome i don't know wth is wrong with since it's a google app anyway
<mfraz74> Any idea why I'm missing the Aggressive powersave profile in powerdevil and how to get it back?
<Tm_T> akis: if you can try and see if using another profile/user or turning off a some plugin has any effect
<eristikophiles> mfraz74- just make a new one and set it up like you'd want it to be for aggressiveness
<mfraz74> eristikophiles: any idea why it is missing though?
<mfraz74> or where the default profiles for powerdevil are stored
<akis> i try the same version of opera (11.11) in the same machine under xp and is the faster browser i had ever, google included. but under kubuntu it's a difference bettwen day and night
<eristikophiles> nope, sorry :)
<akis> tm_t. could please advise me how can i do that? the only plug-in is enable for all browsers is one for shockwave and for kopete
<akis> should i disable this one for kopete?
<eristikophiles> akis- opera isn't the fastest browser. it's built for security
<eristikophiles> which is why i use it, even though its semi-unsupported status means a lot of pages load slower
<akis> actually 11.11 was rated as the fastest one. but the point isn't which is fastest. the point and the big proble is why they cannot load certain pages or the load thme after 1-2 minutes although the connection has absolutely no problem.
<akis> well, any other idea?
<eristikophiles> akis- it's not about the size of the data being transferred
<eristikophiles> pages load faster or slower because of the data *types*
<eristikophiles> like java or flash. things like that take time to load on your system and slow down because your browser has to translate that data into content, using your cpu and resources
<eristikophiles> this means that it can vary widely from box to box
<akis> that's right. i agree.
<eristikophiles> part of that is the browser versus the content developers
<akis> but why the same translation under xp was much more fast
<eristikophiles> opera is not supported by most, so developers ignore it, and it can easily lead to opera having bugs relative to other browsers. for like 6 months i couldn't login to google with opera for example
<eristikophiles> on a friend's box
<eristikophiles> on my box at home, fine.. but it was another cpu, another o/s
<eristikophiles> so each variable can speed or slow the process. cpu, o/s, browser, content type, specific developer
<apple_cat> Hi, I've just upgraded to 11.04 and am having wireless issues. I get high packet loss ( > 20%). All I have figured out is that before I was using the ath5k driver and now I am using the ath9k module. Does anyone have any ideas?
<eristikophiles> because it's like a chain of in/compatibility
<akis> with firefox the problem is bigger. slowest "translation"
<szal> akis: are you now on SUSE or on Kubuntu?
<eristikophiles> yeah but firefox may have plugins that slow it down
<eristikophiles> i have no idea what sites you're looking at either. i mean, you could be using heavier sites than i do
<akis> both. i have a desktop running suse 11.2 and a laptop with a fresh kubuntu 10.04 where i have some problems loadin pages. under suse where i old enough everything is OK
<eristikophiles> i *maybe* can get up to 1mbps sometimes, but really not so much. and only torrents ever really approach those speeds
<eristikophiles> but i have no problem browsing usually. sometimes it takes a few seconds for opera or the site to catch up, but i am also on an old refurbished p4
<akis> the heaviest are google maps and some airtraffic tracking using google maps and some blogspot pages
<eristikophiles> yeah google maps is rather cpu-intensive
<eristikophiles> nothing to do with bandwidth
<eristikophiles> you have to render the graphics, and they're complex
<apple_cat> #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<eristikophiles> and when you move the map around, or change zoom, it has to re-render. that's the usual bottleneck
<eristikophiles> apple_cat- i have no idea why you'd have wifi slow down.. unless you moved the box/ laptop and there are walls involved
<akis> yep, i sure for that, nothing to do with line speed. yep graphics its a matter. the proble is that i just came from xp and i realised a big difference
<akis> i am very closed to routers box. it is not the problem. maybe the proble is the graphic cards drivers under kubuntu
<apple_cat> eristikophiles: I'm absolutely positive that it's not a matter of interference or anything like that. Same environment, same wifi, same walls but now it's 11.04, ath9k rather than ath5k and  there is high packet loss
<eristikophiles> akis- i've noticed that opera runs slower than in windows on kubuntu
<eristikophiles> but not *that* slow
<eristikophiles> it's barely noticeable, and the difference compared to my last box (died suddenly, need to fix) is more than the difference from o.s
<apple_cat> eristikophiles: Do you know what would be involved in just trying to switch out the current wireless module I'm using for a module from an older kubuntu release? Even if I could just downgrade to the last module I was using might be good enough
<eristikophiles> i could tell you how to do that in freebsd but i'm not sure in ubuntu
<eristikophiles> sorry
<eristikophiles> in freebsd you make a custom kernel for such things
<akis> that's right. in windows is very-very fast. ie is hours (!) behind.
<eristikophiles> about every user does at some point. ubuntu i use for desktop purposes and to be honest, i understand less about.
<eristikophiles> my wifi didn't work on my netbook for the past couple years, from 9.04 on
<eristikophiles> 11.04 fixed that. it's made me very happy :)
<apple_cat> eristikophiles: Ah : ) I'm sure things have worked out better for most people, I just happen to be one of the unlucky ones. Everything else has been great though, I particularly like the new boot loader  ^_^
<apple_cat> kde sticking to what it does great, being blue
<eristikophiles> i kinda find it annoying that it messed with my method of logging in and gave me issues with it. it seems fixed now though
<eristikophiles> anyway, 11.04 allows my netbook to actually be a netbook, and that is awesome.
<eristikophiles> with that plus getting an android phone recently, i feel uber-connective
<Peace-> eristikophiles: hihihih http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYwiE2RDKic
<Peace-> i have kubuntu mac
<Peace-> xD
<eristikophiles> i have heard a lot of people have ath5k and ath9k issues though
<eristikophiles> kubuntu mac? you're on a powerpc cpu?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> see the video xD
<apple_cat> eristikophiles: Yeah, looking across the internet it seems to be a pretty big problem. I think the Atheros cards are quite common too, which can only be a problem if this issue is happening in most cases
<eristikophiles> Peace-- ew
<eristikophiles> ;p
<apple_cat> eristikophiles: There's ndiswrapper, perhaps I will just try to get the windows drivers and use that rather than sticking with the ath5k, ath9k modules
<eristikophiles> yeah that'd be cool. note that you can only use xp drivers with ndiswrapper btw
<eristikophiles> if it's a newer card that there are only vista/win7 drivers for, then you may still be screwed
<Peace-> apple_cat: mmm
<Peace-> ath5k and ath9k can be fixed
<Peace-> i have atheros and it's workin here
<Peace-> ath5k
<apple_cat> eristikophiles: Thanks for the heads up
<Peace-> just do a voltage reset
<Peace-> apple_cat: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/24/plasma-desktopXF4089.jpg
<apple_cat> Peace-: Are you running 11.04? How did you get ath5k instead of ath9k... I couldn't even find the ath5k module
<Peace-> apple_cat: i am on 11.04
<Peace-> well ath5k support only some card
<Peace-> ath9k it's the newer driver
<Peace-> for atheros card
<Peace-> so ... if the system want use ath9k i guess that it's the properly driver
<Peace-> you should use
<Peace-> there are some issues on athk drivers
<Peace-> for example i can't get it up if a reboot a lots of time
<Peace-> it seems that the driver doesn't work well rebooting often
<Peace-> so you nedd to reset it
<Peace-> btw this issues can be fixed installing wicd-kde
<szal> !enter | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Peace-> szal: -.-
<Peace-> szal: i support here since 3 years
<Peace-> i guess i know
<Peace-> .
<akis> @eristikophiles. so what is your opinion to solve my case? return xp? try other linux distribution? try to upgrade firefox and use it instead of opera? or wait the borwsers to "translate" the pages?
<szal> Peace-: also you didn't answer the 2nd part of apple_cat's question yet ^^
<Peace-> that because ath5k can't be found because the card doesn't work with it
<Peace-> it just use ath9k
<Peace-> because it's the right driver to use
<apple_cat> Peace-: http://wstaw.org/w/vFR/
<apple_cat> Peace-: woops, http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/24/snapshot1_png_750x750_q85.jpg
<harrison> Peace-: Maybe I should just blacklist ath9k, ath5k supports my card too and I had no problems with it last time
<Peace-> harrison: ok if you believe that ...
<Peace-> just add in the blacklist.conf  ath9k
<harrison> Is blacklisting ath9k enough to make ath5k be used instead, or do I have to do something extra?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> you need to modprobe it
<Peace-> sudo modprobe ath5k
<eristikophiles> http://imagebin.org/154784
<Peace-> then you need to add the module on a file to do that automatically
<Peace-> afer the boot
<eristikophiles> that took way too long to stick up there
<harrison> How about after the next reboot? Where should I stick the file that modprobes it on startup?
<Peace-> harrison:     sudo nano /etc/modules
<Peace-> harrison:     kdesudo kate /etc/modules
<eristikophiles> Peace-- i find your setup to be pretty but a bit too bright and way too minimalist
<harrison> Peace-:  Thanks, I'll give that a try then
<harrison> Also, I'm an emacs user hehe
<eristikophiles> akis- i'd say if you want the security of opera, then just be patient for that extra couple seconds it takes to load stuff
<Peace-> harrison: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/kubuntu-904-driver/
<eristikophiles> :) it's worth it generally
<Peace-> eristikophiles: well you could use this then
<Peace-> eristikophiles: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/macstyle2.jpeg
<Peace-> eristikophiles: or this one http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<Peace-> i have to go
<Peace-> bye
<akis> kde is great.
<eristikophiles> Peace-- no thanks. i really like the way i have things
<eristikophiles> did you see my screenshot?
<eristikophiles> akis- i agree. i love kde
<eristikophiles> it's so customizable
<eristikophiles> my two panel setup takes a bit of time to set up at first but then it's awesome
<eristikophiles> i can switch between apps in 3 ways- by desktop, with the taskman on the left that shows all running apps, and with the one on the bottom that only shows ones from the current desktop
<eristikophiles> or i can kb shortcut it
<eristikophiles> ctrl-alt-arrows move between desktops and alt-tab between windows
<eristikophiles> oh wait no. ctrl-lshift-arrows
<eristikophiles> hm. either shift, i guess. don't use rshift for it though
<eristikophiles> :)
<akis> me too, and i run my suse under kde for years. this is the reason i tried kubuntu, but i have browsing problems and i am considering to go to lxde 11.4 (suse) because my notebook cannot run 11.4 kde.
<eristikophiles> hm
<eristikophiles> i should emphasize that my screen setup is for a stationary computer with a 21" monitor
<eristikophiles> it's a big ol' CRT too :)
<eristikophiles> and i use an oldschool heavy-key kb
<eristikophiles> anyway.. i should find something to do for a bit before i sleep
<eristikophiles> perhaps some Buffy the Vampire Slayer :)
<CQ> hello, I get normal bootup sounds on my system, but nothing on youtube... everything is set to pulse audio ... any ideas? volumes are on etc.
<apple_cat> Well after not getting anything to work, I ended up restarting my computer twice while playing with loading different modules. Now everything is the same as before (using ath9k) and my wireless is working perfectly.  Hopefully this is the last I see of this problem,  it'd be horrible if this is an intermitant problem
<apple_cat> CQ: Try installing a program called 'pavucontrol' and then using it to check where the sound is going (or even if there is any sound)
<szal> CQ, apple_cat: normally you don't even need that..  see a playback stream from Flash in KMix -> it's there, just adjust where it's being output to
<szal> see none, then you can start looking elsewhere
<CQ> szal i don't see a flash stream there
<szal> CQ: Flash running?
<CQ> szal yes, video is now playing and no flash stream
<apple_cat> CQ: I think it will be labeled 'npviewer.bin'
<apple_cat> although... Maybe that depends on what browser you are using. I'm using chromium and it comes up as 'npviewer.bin'
<CQ> ok, its an alsa plugin (npviewer.bin) ... then its there and on full volume
<CQ> is there any way to test sound?
<apple_cat> CQ: Right click on the name and go to 'Move' and see if you can select the right audio output
<apple_cat> CQ: If npviewer.bin is showing up, it might just be that the sound is being routed to a different output that you are not monitoring, such as digital output
<CQ> move is greyed out
<szal> lol?
<apple_cat> CQ: I don't usually use Kmix, i use a program called 'pavucontrol' to control sound outputs and routing for pulseaudio. Perhaps you will have more luck with that program... At the very least it is easier to select what output devices are being used
<apple_cat> CQ: But otherwise... I'm not really sure, it's hard to get a clear picture of what is going on. If npviewer.bin is showing up and Move is greyed out, I'm assuming you only have one audio device and it has already defaulted to that
<CQ> yes, internal analog stereo ...
<CQ> pavucontrol shows the same thing... one output device, all volumes on ...
<CQ> could I be missing a driver?
<CQ> I think that a few days ago, something asked me if I wanted to remove a driver.... I thought I said no, but maybe it removed somethign anyway...
<apple_cat> CQ: What browser are you using? Are you using any special implementation of flash ?
<CQ> firefox, nothing special
<CQ> can we test sound from the command line somehow first? I'm pretty sure I heard the bootup jingle, but nothing since then...
<apple_cat> CQ: In pavucontrol, ALSA plug-in [npviewer.bin]: ALSA playback on [Internal Audio Analog Stereo]. When flash is playing do you see the volume meters moving?
<apple_cat> CQ: Or even just they turn blue when the sound should be on, and they go back to grey when there is no sound from flash
<CQ> hm, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wavplays nothing ,.... trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<CQ> no, the meters don't move
<CQ> ... but my power management just warned me and made a sound ...
<CQ> apple_cat: they just stay blue
<apple_cat> CQ: In the configuration tab, is there anything there that looks wrong?
<apple_cat> CQ: I guess that tells us that the sound is playing, so flash is working fine. The audio is just not going anywhere. That could either be pulseaudio not sending it to the correct place, or you have a problem with your audio device. But you said you hear sounds when you log on, so I guess your device is being detected
<CQ> no, the only thing I have there is the internal audio with a pulldown ...
<CQ> yes sudo aplay -l shows devices (analog and digital)
<apple_cat> CQ:  and that pulldown says Analog Stereo Duplex/Output ?
<CQ> i have two options, analog stereo output and analog stereo duples separately
<apple_cat> CQ: Either one should work, that's all fine then
<CQ> waita a minute, kmix is showing dummy output as the output device ....
<apple_cat> CQ: That sounds like it could be a problem ^_^
<CQ> according to the audio setup, everything is going to the pulse audio server... but that seems to not send it anywhere then?
<CQ> how do I set up an output then?
<CQ> going to try a reboot and se what happens
<apple_cat> CQ: Ok, good luck
<apple_cat> CQ: Playing sounds from other applications works fine?
<apple_cat> CQ: if they do, you can see what happens in pavucontrol when you do and see what is happening differently to npviewer.bin
<ilias> hi. although java is installed in my system firefox/opera cannot add it in their plug-ins. whato should i do?
<hyb_> .g cygwin
<fosstux> Hi! One question: I'm using Kubuntu 11.04 and I am having problems adding my bluetooth mouse to kubuntu.
<fosstux> It disappears after a few seconds after setting it to trust and authorize.
<fosstux> and it dows not remember the trust and auth settings...
<fosstux> What is wrong???
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<pc_> hi
<moonflux> are there a (trustworthy) qt 4.7.3 ppa available for natty?
<kubu2> moonflux: I'm sure ppa owners trust their work.
<moonflux> kubu2: heh. yeah, well, I'd start with any ppa but hoped for something like ~kubuntu-ppa
<rosco_y> whenever I maximize a Konsole terminal, my system either freezes up, or gets very snowy--does anyone know how I can fix this?
<amichair> how can I tell which processes are using swap and how much?
<rosco_y> the "System Monitor" has that information
<rosco_y> Applications/System/System Monitor
<James147> amichair: dosnt matter which are using swap... what matter is how much memory they are using... the kernel handels which processing are being swaped out and generally it wont help to know which are
<amichair> James147: if I knew which one is there, I'd know which one to kill when the system thrashes, or which one to limit the memory usage of, etc.
<James147> amichair: then just look at memory usage, not which are being swaped out
<amichair> James147: is it not possible?
<rosco_y> amichair: The System Monitor might help
<rosco_y> Applications/System/System Monitor
<amichair> rosco_y: I don't see swap details anywhere there...
 * rosco_y my bad...checking
<James147> amichair: dont worry about which are being swaped... its likly the the ones that are ARNT causing the problem
<rosco_y> amichair: I suppose it depends on what level of detail you want to go into:  mine shows memory and swap history
<amichair> is there a way to tell how much total memory is being used by a process (RAM+swap)? excluding commited but unused virtual memory space?
<rosco_y> under System Load
<rosco_y> I think the "free" command in a terminal may be used for that
<amichair> rosco_y: true, but my question was regarding the processes using swap, not just the total
<James147> amichair: process that are swaped out generally arnt being used... if you are having a problem with a runaway process then it will be loading info into ram and the kernel will be swaping out other process to compensate.... look at the total ram usage NOT the swap usage of a process to find the mnissbehaving programs
<amichair> James147: ram usage alone doesn't tell how much memory a process is using (since part of it might be swapped out)
<rosco_y> James147: good call
<James147> amichair: then look at total memory usage
<amichair> James147: how do I do that?
<James147> amichair: system monitor "memory" is good enough.... it dosnt care about ram/swap just the total memory
<James147> amichair: everything just measures memory... not if swap or ram is being used
<rosco_y> you may also be interested in "top"
<James147> (for indivdual processes that is)
<amichair> from what I understand (correct me if I'm wrong), that (or VIRT in htop) shows the total memory mapped by the application, not what is actually used
<James147> amichair: I think virt is something else (to do with shared and actual program memort) not to do with swap and ram
<rosco_y> amichair: try "top" in a terminal
<amichair> for example, if you have a tiny C program that allocates an array of 1G and does nothing with it, it will show 1G used, even though the memory was never allocated by the OS because the pages were never used (so nothing in RAM, and nothing to SWAP)
<James147> amichair: you can only measure the amount of "virtual" memory a program uses... not whether it is using ram or swap... (virtual here means ram + swap)
<amichair> James147: that's my question though, how do I see allocated memory (ram + swap), excluding memory that's mapped but not really used or allocated
<rosco_y> whenever I maximize a Konsole terminal, my system either freezes up, or gets very snowy--does anyone know how I can fix this?
<rosco_y> I'd like to turn off all the window effects, where can I do that?
<amichair> rosco_y: system settings -> desktop effects
<James147> amichair: the "memory" column in system monitor... %mem column in htop...
<rosco_y> amichair: thank you
<amichair> James147: isn't that just the percentage of total RAM used? (i.e. RES / total)
<amichair> 100 * RES / total, that is
<rosco_y> amichair: Thank you--no more freezup when I maximize my konsoles :)
<amichair> well, I found an ugly workaround (but useful for diagnostics) - running swapoff causes the swapped pages to be mapped back to RAM, after which I can see where the memory went (added to RES of respective processes)
<amichair> and then swapon again
<amichair> of course this can only work if there's more free RAM than used swap...
<amichair> then I can also know how much memory is really being used by the process (RES), and how much is mapped as virtual but not really allocated or used (VIRT-RES)
<amichair> e.g., plasma-desktop shows 1236M VIRT, but actually uses only 101M
<amichair> James147: ^^ in case you ever need it (or someone else asks) :-)
<Codenomics> howdy
<Codenomics> where do I change the desktop theme on this thing?
<James147> System setting >> application apearance or workspace apearance
<Codenomics> oh there is it
<Codenomics> thanks
<Codenomics> I was in the setting and just kept skimming oer those two somehow
<Linkmaster> anyone here use KOffice?
<James147> !anyone | Linkmaster
<ubottu> Linkmaster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Linkmaster> ._.
<Linkmaster> Well, in other word processors, if you click on the document, it allows you to move the cursor to that point. In KOffice, its not allowing me that. Any ideas, or does it simply not work?
<James147> ^^ as far as I know it should
<Linkmaster> Huh...well, its not D: I click on the document halfway through it, and the little blinky thing stays at the very first character spot
<James147> Linkmaster: what version?
<Linkmaster> Newest? I used 'apt-get' about 4 days ago to get it, no new updates, so I'm assuming its the newest
<James147> Linkmaster: ^^ can ou find out (the help menu should tell you)...
<Linkmaster> 2.3.3
<BluesKaj> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<Linkmaster> and its koffice, not libreoffice or openoffice
<BluesKaj> yes, Linkmaster , Iwas suggesting libreoffice
<Linkmaster> Hmm..
<James147> Linkmaster: hmm, well its working here :s what fileformate are you using ?
 * Linkmaster is a diehard KDE kid and is wondering what James147 means by fileformate
<James147> Linkmaster: .doc .odt ...
<Linkmaster> oh..uh, a new document?
<Linkmaster> But I stay recursevly for .odt
<Linkmaster> unless I need to send a file to a MSword user...then I send a .txt file xD
<James147> hmm... your right does the same thing here.. looks like a bug.
<Linkmaster> Hm..bummer
<Linkmaster> But if you start up an .odt, it should work?
<James147> though it works fine in a document created in another program :S
<James147> Linkmaster: you might want to ask in #koffice
<Linkmaster> sure, let me pop over there
<arved> hi, since i upgraded to natty, i can not communicate via http with KDE applications (Konqueror, akregator, amarok), anyone got an idea?
<Codenomics> with a default kubuntu setup, is there a way to access ftp through the fiel manager?
<Codenomics> file*
<arved> Codenomics: Network -> Add Network Folder -> FTP ?
<Codenomics> ell that seems easoy
<Codenomics> well*
<James147> Codenomics: or just use ftp://URL in the adress
<James147> (or sftp://  if the server has ssh since it far more secure)
<Codenomics> i actully wanted shortcuts to it
<Codenomics> arved: that was perfect
<Codenomics> James147: it is just a home server
<James147> Codenomics: still, ssh is easy to use and vastly more secure...
<arved> James147: just not performant :)
<James147> arved: really?
<Codenomics> James147: meh, either way works
<arved> James147: well crypto takes CPU cycles...
<James147> arved: but ssh can also compress so can reduce the amount needed to transfer... it depends on the envroment
<Codenomics> I figure it this way... what can ftp hurt?
<Codenomics> no real reason to change how I have everything setup
<arved> James147: well in my environment with 100Mbit/1000Gigabit links performance is usually cpu bound
<djazproductions0> hi
<djazproductions0> hi all
<vbgunz> curious but has anyone experienced vbox at version 2? and how lightning fast it used to be compared to the monstrosity of slowness and unbearable responsiveness it is today? surely this can't be right?
<djazproductions0> what is vbox
<vbgunz> virtualbox
<djazproductions0> oh ok
<djazproductions0> is that media software
<vbgunz> it's a virtual machine manager.
<djazproductions0> oh right
<djazproductions0> im new to this os its damn good though
<djazproductions0> better than ubuntu
<vbgunz> yeah, I agree. I used to use ubuntu about 5 years ago for about 2 years then switched to kubuntu and never once looked back
<jhutchins_lt> So is muon a package manager or just a GUI manager for apt?
<djazproductions0> ubuntu is good but i like this as had problems with ubuntu the hard drive failed
<djazproductions0> i had to intall kubuntu onto a flash drive
<djazproductions0> where can i get the flash player need for facebook games
<djazproductions0> as i tried them but it wouldnt work
<szal> vbgunz: can't say that VBox 4 is slow
<akis> hi, could u plz advise me how can i setup java so chrome/opera could initilize applets?
<vbgunz> it's so painfully slow, I'd really rather install onto a new partition and dual boot to test new distros. I thought it had something to do with noapic 1 or more processors, 32/64 bit and no matter what I do, it's forever butt slow. it never ever used to be like this. was curious if anyone else experienced this
<James147> vbgunz: not noticed vbox4 being slow ^^ problem a problem with your setup
<James147> brobally a problem :)
<James147> :p
 * James147 gives up trying to type today
<szal> lol
<vbgunz> vbox was never slow for me. I had xp, win 7 and several distros and never noticed a problem. now, no matter what I install, it's just a slowbox. It used to be awesome. just not anymore :(
<James147> vbgunz: a problem with your host?
<vbgunz> I think kubuntu is near perfect.
<James147> vbgunz: at elast the vbox setup on your host
<vbgunz> I deleted and purge everything vbox. all configurations are gone. new install. I used to use the binary version and that's probably why it was super awesome. today, I am trying only to use ose from the repos and it's just nothing like it used to be
<szal> vbgunz: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads <- section "Debian-based Linux distributions"
<vbgunz> szal: that's what I used to use. I haven't downloaded a deb in a very long time and have been trying to use the ose version in the official repos.
<akis> any help plz
<vbgunz> I never had a problem with the binaries from the site *but* lately the ose is really terrible in performance, at least for me
<djazproductions0> where can i get a flash player
<genii-around> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Codenomics> can anyone recommend a nice clean dockbar app?
<Codenomics> that doesnt require composite?
<ilias> hi all. could u plz advise me how can i check if my system (10.04) has detected my winmodem and has installed driver for it.
<Librarat> Codenomics: cairodock is nice, but it's gnome dependent (though, I just hack and slash around that).
<Librarat> On that note, is there any decent applet that I can set statically for a console window? eg: auto-start at bootup, fixed position, no borders etc?  The stock terminal window puts me into kernel panic when I try to resize it :s
<Codenomics> cairo is composite dependant aint it?
<Librarat> Codenomics: I think it might be, I can't remember to be honest. But like I said, I just hack and slash around that :P
<Librarat> Codenomics: I'm like a blind man with a chainsaw on my messaround box.  If it b reaks, break it more and then give it some oil.  Seems to fix it.  If you apt-get install cairodock, it will pull in the dependencys
<Librarat> Codenomics: However, you need to edit a few of the .py files to be able to open up the config window, as KDE doesn't have some of the icons that it depends on.
<Codenomics> I just want something that will work lol
<Codenomics> dont want to put that much effort into it
<Librarat> :P KDE sadly has few options for nice docks.
<mr-rich> Any ideas on filtering russian spam?
<Librarat> mr-rich: use gmail :)
<Codenomics> i can just create a seond kde bar at the top of the screen i guess
<ZeDingo> spam filters for russian characters?
<Codenomics> mr-rich: gmail has uber spam filters
<Codenomics> I actually just checked mine the other day and noticed that there were 600 spam emails in there, and only one of them wasnt spam
<mr-rich> Codenomics: I have a gmail account ... don't use it much ... I need to filter russian spam coming into my main account ...
<ZeDingo> gmail can access a pop3/smtp account, yknow
<Librarat> ^ Bingo
<Librarat> Codenomics: Let me show you my desktop, see what you think.  Cairodock actually, on second look, installs nicely into KDE, provided you are using Kubuntu and not Ubuntu with the KDE packages pulled secondarily
<Codenomics> I am on a fresh kubuntu install
<Librarat> Codenomics: Alright, give me a second and I'll show you my desktop (I too am pretty fresh, havn't bothered adding my custom icons)
<Codenomics> i have used cairo in the past
<Codenomics> I can just pop it on and see how it works
<Codenomics> if it does it does, if not then i will remove it lol
<Librarat> easy enough, yea :)
<Codenomics> lol
<Codenomics> the graphics card on this machine sucks
<Librarat> Alright, give me a second and Ill screenshot
<Codenomics> dont worry about it
<Codenomics> installing already lol
<Librarat> Codenomics: that being the case, dont use teh GLX dock, use the non-opengl version (it comes with both)
<Codenomics> horribly slow starbucks wifi connetion lol
<Librarat> Codenomics: well fun, screw you then :P
<Codenomics> lol
<Librarat> fine* :P
<Codenomics> the non opengl?
<Librarat> yea, if your GPU sucks use the non-opengl one
<Librarat> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/24/plasma-desktopYA1784.jpg
<Librarat> there ya go
<Codenomics> all I can find are the GLX-Dock version and the regular cairo-dok install
<Codenomics> no others
<Librarat> install cairodock
<Codenomics> yeah I just read a little deeper lol
<Librarat> In your applications, you will see two variants - non-glx and glx
<Codenomics> they are two different installs
<Codenomics> wow this damn place just got busy
<Librarat> If you install the regular one, it will install both
<Codenomics> Librarat: oh oi
<Codenomics> ok**
<Codenomics> i am sposed to be doing my homework lol
<Librarat> In the summer? 0.o I just got out of school :p
<Codenomics> i am in college
<Librarat> Ditto, though I am taking a few summer classes. They start in July
<Codenomics> wow, the non opengl version has a large blackbox around everything
<Codenomics> that dont look too pretty
<Codenomics> works great but has this black chunk covering all the realestate that it uses
<Librarat> try GLX, see if your card can keep up
<Codenomics> http://medammit.homeserver.com:888/GetFile/EUKEUMPMGOK.png
<Librarat> Try the GLX version, Codenomics
<Librarat> Codenomics: did you see my screenshot? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/24/plasma-desktopYA1784.jpg
<Codenomics> my machine is crapping on itself right now
<Codenomics> lololol
<Codenomics> cairo locked up and I cant kill it
<Codenomics> proccess isnt showing up in top either
<Codenomics> wth?
<Codenomics> no ctrl
<Codenomics> no ctrl alt bckspc?
<Codenomics> grr
<genii-around> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<James147> Codenomics: alt+printscreen + k
<maco> Codenomics: upstream Xorg disabled that by default years ago
<Codenomics> ubuntulo1: it is too late right now
<maco> James147: it's alt+sysrq. just because your keyboard puts them on the same key doesnt mean all do
<Codenomics> i kinda need it right now
<ZeDingo> is there something similar to path in windows that i need to do to run java from any folder?
<pierre__> hello
<ilias> could u plz advise me how can i check if my system (10.04) has detected my winmodem and has installed driver for it.
<pierre__> any one can tell me how i can get realtime kernel on ubuntu 11.04?
<James147> ZeDingo: yes.. though it should be added to the PATH varible when you install it (assuming you did installed it through the packagemanager)
<ZeDingo> didn't use the package manager
<James147> ZeDingo: why not?
<ZeDingo> because that's no fun!
<ZeDingo> and i couldn't find sun's jvm in it
<James147> -_-
<ZeDingo> openjdk breaks minecraft
<James147> !sun
<James147> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<pierre__> now some on tellme me openJDK kill minecraft -.-"
 * Librarat is glad he doesnt play minecraft
<ZeDingo> pierre__, yeah, notch tells us
<pierre__> oh well
<ZeDingo> in the first book of mojang, chapter 6: And use not that wicked OpenJDK, for it shall break thine machine.
<Codenomics> holy crappy video cards dell man!
<pierre__> now i just need to get my self a lowlatency
<pierre__> now i just need to get my self a lowlatency kernel
<genii-around> ZeDingo: You might also want to just use update-alternatives to add the locations of your manually installed version, and then to make them the defaults for java and javaws
<pierre__> Hmmm...
<ZeDingo> oh ffs
<pierre__> i think i just figuredout hot to get a lowlatency kernel oh well close enough i just need the raw power >.>
<ZeDingo> minecraft bleeds through in chromium
<ZeDingo> and downloaded version won't run
<pierre__> now  can run minecraft at extream speeds >:D
<pierre__> but kde still buggy >:E
<pierre__> oh well im out >:O
<vbgunz> pierre__: whats buggy?
<pierre__> KDE rekonq!
<pierre__> it allways CRASHES >XO
<vbgunz> pierre__: it happens when you viewing flash vids and stuff?
<pierre__> yep :|
<vbgunz> pierre__: go to any youtube video and right click the video. then deselect hardware acceleration
<vbgunz> solved all my problems. by any chance you have an nvidia card?
<pierre__> yep :|
<vbgunz> do as I said. videos will still play great
<pierre__> im on a mac...go ahead let it all out yeah mac suck what eva
<vbgunz> no, just do as I said. that should help
<vbgunz> at least try it and if it doesn't help, it's too easy to put back the way it was
<pierre__> oki now if there was only a way to make the rest of kde smoother and more stable |:
<vbgunz> pierre__: you have nvidia binaries?
<pierre__> oh no i have the blob drivers and all im just disapointed in the way KDE gobbles up my memory |:
<vbgunz> pierre__: personally, I have no idea why what I am about to say isn't the default *but* it helped me out bigtime (could be a placebo effect) but try this
<vbgunz> echo QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster > ~/.kde/env/qt-raster.sh
<vbgunz> then chmod +x ~/.kde/env/qt-raster.sh
<vbgunz> then restart X
<pierre__> i allready have the QT grahics settings and i did set it to raster... no noticable diference
<vbgunz> It works wonders on my end, I noticed a big difference
<pierre__> i dont know maybe its the way the compile the binaries over at ubuntu /:
<vbgunz> you could try a fresh xorg.conf and no nvidia-settings.rc file. and see how the defaults work out for you
<pierre__> oki ill try that sometime
<vbgunz> cool, hopefully your flash problems are all done now
<vbgunz> good luck
<pierre__> thanx
<pierre__> now i going to reboot and hope i can get this lowlatency kernel running to help turn my mac to a beast >:E
<vbgunz> good luck with that :)
<mr-rich> How do I restart spamd?
<vbgunz> mr-rich: if it's a service try this: sudo service spamd restart
<mr-rich> vbgunz: not a service ...
<Librarat> mr-rich: try just $ sudo spamd restart
<Librarat> mr-rich: if that doesn't work, run:   $ sudo /etc/init.d/spamd restart
<szal> wth is spamd?
<szal> does it send spam e-mails? :P
<szal> or does it produce canned meat? :D
<vbgunz> mr-rich: you sure it isn't spampd or spamc?
<vbgunz> mr-rich: if you're sure it's spamd, try to man spamd then press / and search for restart
<mr-rich> Librarat: finally just sighup'd the pid ...
<mr-rich> but that didn't solve my problem ... I need to filter mail via language and it seems that language detection is now a plugin ...
<genii-around> mr-rich: This one? http://spamassassin.apache.org/full/3.1.x/doc/Mail_SpamAssassin_Plugin_TextCat.html
<wornof> I'm trying to make my trackball work in 11.04. I followed the ubuntu instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB , and it all works (including seeing the results in Xorg.0.log, '[ 11961.976] (**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" '), but I don't get 3-button-emulation
<wornof> Any ideas how to fix that?
<olskolirc> I'm on Natty Kubuntu - where is my boot menu please or Grub gui?
<Tm_T> olskolirc: try pressing shift during boot
<olskolirc> I want to look at it from the desktop Tm_T like the good ol days
<Tm_T> olskolirc: I'm not sure what you're asking now
<olskolirc> used to be a box in system settings Tm_T where we could edit and download boot splash and edit grub
<gomiboy> olskolirc: never used myself, but you probably want to install kde-config-grub2
<olskolirc> thanks gomiboy
<Belial`> is anyone else having a problem with kopete constantly disconnecting?
<girish> some thing problem with rekonq when we search some thing in google then click on the one of the link and after to the searched list cant click on any of the link have to refresh the page ... so why it happen so
<BluesKaj> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Cammy> Belial, Kopete and Xchat both disconnect for me when the monitor goes into power saving mode
<Cammy> When I move the mouse again, all my servers reconnect
<girish> dude somebody plz telme which browser is good for kubuntu
<Cammy> Opera
<James147> chromium :)
<szal> the one you find best suits you
<James147> ^^ though it highly depends on your tasts
<James147> ^^ i suggest tring at least firefox and chromium
<Cammy> And then settle on Opera when you realise how much faster it is
<girish> thanx for ur suggestions i'll try these
<Belial> mmhh Cammy?
<Cammy> I was replying to something you asked earlier
<Cammy> About Kopete disconnecting all the time
<Belial> Wasnt me :) I have a clone apparently!
<Belial> Apologies
<Belial`> oh snap
<Cammy> <Belial`> is anyone else having a problem with kopete constantly disconnecting?
<Cammy> I guess so
<Belial`> i looked at him replying and thought someone jacked my nickname
<Belial`> then i remembered i use the ` for freenode.
<Cammy> So you both like this name, what does it mean?
<Cammy> Is he a character from something?
<Cammy> There was another girl on Efnet who used to try and claim my nick, so I had to use Cammmy sometimes
<LjL> where do i configure/enable input methods?
<girish> cool
<olskolirc_> where is the official kubuntu facebook account please?  I find many with only a few thousand while ubuntu has over 400 thousand?
<LjL> where do i configure/enable input methods?
<James147> LjL: System settings > Shortcuts and Gestuers  Custom shortcuts?
<LjL> James147: by input methods i mean IME, like for writing in chinese or japanese
<James147> LjL: :) then you should say that
<LjL> well that's what "input method" means in computers
<James147> LjL: you tried locale in system settings?
<LjL> i did, but i couldn't find it there
<natman2> hello
<James147> LjL: input devices > keyboard
<LjL> James147: as far as i can see that only gives me a Japanese (or whatever) keyboard layout, not an actual IME selection
 * James147 isnt sure then
<naught101> I'm on Natty on an eMachines em350, and my entire system is completely locking up at apparently random intervals (sometimes 4-5 hours, sometimes 1 minutes).
<naught101> How would I go about finding out why?
<naught101> (I have to hard reboot)
<naught101> is /var/log/dmesg moved to dmesg.0 on boot? ie. is where the last dmesg stops when my system crashed?
<gomiboy> naught101: yes, but i doubt you'll find something... it's a hard crash, no time to write on disk :(
<naught101> gomiboy: no, I know, but the last thing that happens there is something to do with wireless, so perhaps it's related
<ZeDingo> linux driver for my realtek sound bad idea or worst idea
<ZeDingo> i'm still trying to get minecraft to run on here
#kubuntu 2011-05-25
<Belial`> does anyone have a problem with rekonq not blocking ads?
<medionpal> hi
<medionpal> I just installed kubuntu on my ubuntu 10.04 system and really like it. however when I go to firefox the fonts look so "pixelated", not so rounded as in gnome. it is tiring for the eyes, how can I change this
<medionpal> how can I get rid of the pixelated appearance in kde, in gnome on the same pc it looks nice
<Fluttershy> your font antialiasing is probably turned off
<medionpal> no it is turned on... k3b looks relatively smooth though. firefox looks very pixelated.. gives me a headache
<medionpal> hmmm turned on subpixel rendering, it looks better now
<Cammy> When I pulled my video card out and booted into Kubuntu with the internal VGA, although it still came up in the same resolution (1360x768) all the fonts were microscopic, and unreadable
<Cammy> And I don't think the font settings were any different
<medionpal> mine were huge.. changed that
<medionpal> thanks dudes
<ZeDingo> finally got minecraft to run enough to give a crash report
<ZeDingo> SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb76f6416, pid=3325, tid=1788697456
<ZeDingo> no idea what a sigsegv is, though
<ZeDingo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ZeDingo> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Spaz_Dynamic> dbus-daemon is suddenly using a lot of CPU, and I have no idea why?
<Spaz_Dynamic> it also appears I am unable to launch konsole
<Spaz_Dynamic> though it is running according to system monitor
<Tri-Edge> Is anyone having issues with CPU overheating in Kubuntu?
<Codenomics> i guess he is
<unhao> anyone knows a xxx passwords channel?
<genii-around> !illegal | unhao
<ubottu> unhao: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Codenomics> ok looks like mint has failed as my ftp server, lets see how kubuntu does
<Codenomics> OK so question... installed kubuntu is running very smoothly and I am happy so far... but during installation, it was the most unusable livecd I have ever seen!
<Codenomics> is this normal? or just something funky with my machine?
<Codenomics> took me almost an hour to install
<MK``> It's just one of those installers
<Codenomics> that is normal?
<Codenomics> MK``: i just ran it on another machine, and it is nothing like it was before
<MK``> Ah, might be the machine then
<Codenomics> boot time on this machine now is amazing
<preecher> dont know how/why but on my end kubuntu runs & opens everything faster than ubuntu & even xubuntu plus its very nice on the eyes!!!
<Keshl> preecher: Simple. KDE is much epicier than a Garden Variety GNOME, and doesn't look like a Labrat (XFCE's logo) ;). Plus it has a dragon. Dragons make it epic automatically. <.<
<srladd> Damned right. Dragons are always epic
<Keshl> Me learning Linux when I was twelve, using Debian in a shell: Meh...
<Keshl> Me, using Backtrack 2, which has dragons everywhere: I wanna learn Linux OwO!
<Codenomics> quick question... what is the command to turn off x and just run the machine in CLI?
<Codenomics> ok then
<lsv> Codenomics: I really don't know but you could use " Ctrl + Alt + F[1-6] "
<lsv> Codenomics: where F[1-6] is any of the F1, F2, ... , F6 keys
<Codenomics> lsv: those will just kick me to another shell
<Codenomics> I want to kill x and save some power
<Codenomics> it is a makeshift server, doesnt really need x right now
<lsv> Codenomics: how about " kill -9 $(pidof X) ", I think this will just kill X, not sure if it would break anything..
<lsv> I would try it somewhere safe first
<lsv> let me try it on my laptop
<Codenomics> oh yeah... didint think of that
<Codenomics> dont seem safe for some reason though
<lsv> Codenomics: that just restarted X
<lsv> and you needed to be sudo
<Codenomics> makes sense
<Codenomics> i will live lol
<lsv> haha, I will ask on the ubuntu channel
<Codenomics> eventually I will figure it out, aint a server that is getting used that much so it aint really going to hurt anything
<yofel> the 'proper' way to shutdown X is 'sudo service kdm stop'
<lsv> that looks right, what if I'm using gnome?
<lsv> just change kdm to gnome?
<yofel> then gdm
<yofel> to prevent it from starting at boot, in natty you can run 'echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/kdm.conf.override' I think
<lsv> some one in the ubuntu channel sugested " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop "
<yofel> that's deprecated
<yofel> it still works though
<lsv> they look similar
<yofel> it's the sys-v-init way to stop it, but gdm is an upstart service now so it just works since upstart provides fallback links for this purpose
<yofel> back in jaunty /etc/init.d/gdm stop was the right way to stop it
<lsv> yofel: is there any way of making ubuntu boot to a terminal instead of X?
<yofel> I'm not sure how that is done on the server system, but disabling the kdm service will prevent X from starting at least
<yofel> try 'echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/kdm.conf.override' - if it still starts rename the service to kdm.conf.disabled
<lsv> I see, thank you very much
<Kroft> Hello everyone.
<Kroft> I have a question.
<Kroft> Is there ANY way possible to get updates for Kubuntu 8.10?
<Fluttershy> nothing official
<Kroft> I cannot STAND the new distros. I have had nothing but issues with them,
<Kroft> Is Hardy still supported?
<Kroft> Nvm, it's support ended this month... I should have installed it sooner.
<ilias> hi all. could u plz advise me how can i find if the system (10.04) didected my winmodem?
<NishaKitten> guys does anyone happen to know if konversation supports SASL?
<akis> hi all. could plz advise me how can i check if the system (10.04) has detected my plug-on motherboard winmodem?
<ikonia> try to configure the modem
<ikonia> winmodems are never good though
<akis> @ikonia. i know that winmodems aren't friendly to linux, but i am wondering if the system detected automaticaly. how can i check it? how can i configure it? what is the procedure?
<tsimpson> !modem | akis
<ubottu> akis: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<akis> @ubottu. i want to setup a fax, if possible.
<ecinx> I havent been able to use my kubuntu box for over a month it broke when i tried to upgrade to natty when it was released.. windows 7 works on this computer though.. and right now im on a live cd of fedora.
<gr> hi all. how can i unistall firefox from my system 10.04?
<jussi> gr: open system -> kapackagekit. (software management) -> search for firefox -> click it -> click remove.
<jussi> gr: or alternately, open konsole and type: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<gr> is this procedure enough for a fully complete remove? do i have manually to remove any directory from my /home? is it the same procedure the appropriate to remove opera too?
<Belial> gr, replace remove with purge if you want a complete removal, from memory, firefox settings live in ~/.mozilla
<gr> ok. thanks. can i do the same with opera?
<XVampireX> Hi
<Peace-> hi XVampireX
<bios__> привет
<bios__> Hello
<bios__> help my
<Peace-> bios__: hi
<Peace-> bios__: russian?
<bios__> Ua or rus lenguage
<bios__> understend&
<Peace-> !ru | bios__
<ubottu> bios__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bios__> Peace no not ubuntu, in kubuntu
<bios__> no ubuntu
<bios__> kubuntu
<Tm_T> Kubuntu is Ubuntu (:
<Peace-> bios__: so...what's your problem with kubuntu ?
<bios__> Yes, but I question applies only to kubuntu I have problems with the picture.
<bios__> у мене полоски на екрані, скажіть куди мені завантажити малюнок із зображенням робочого столу?
<bios__> I have bars on the screen, tell me where to download the picture with the image of your desktop?
<bios__> understand what I write, whether the translator translates very badly translated?
<coder27> Hello. My display goes into suspend state after some time of idle. How to disable it? I've switched off screensaver, display power options, but it continues switching off.
<amichair> I've just run the upgrade from maverick to natty, and got an error at the end. The apt.log file's last lines say an error with flash plugin - but how can I tell if there is anything else that was supposed to run after it? cleanup? finish upgrade? any way to resume it?
<amichair> how do I recover the upgrade to a consistent state?
<Peace-> amichair: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amichair> Peace-: there's a segmentation fault followed by a dpkg error processing nspluginwrapper --configure (and cascading errors follow)
<Peace-> ok wait a second
<Peace-> amichair: sudo apt-get -f install
<Peace-> amichair: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<amichair> Peace-: same result
<Peace-> amichair: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<amichair> the first half gives the same error
<Peace-> amichair: paste the error
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amichair> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612684/
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove nspluginwrapper  flashplugin-installer  flashplugin-nonfree
<Peace-> amichair:
<amichair> ok, that seemed to work
<amichair> now reinstall the installer?
<Peace-> wait
<Peace-> amichair: sudo apt-get -f install
<amichair> nothing to do (and 1 not upgraded) and a whole much that are no longer required
<Peace-> amichair: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amichair> yelp has been kept back, nothing else to do
<Peace-> well it should be fixed
<Peace-> try to install   nspluginwrapper
<Peace-> then for flash
<amichair> does that mean the whole installation+configuration went ok except that single flash hickup?
<Peace-> ...
<amichair> hiccup, that is
<amichair> I think :-)
<amichair> ok, installing just flashplugin-installer (wrapper is a dependency) - same error
<amichair> Peace-: should I do the autoremove and reboot first? is everything else ok?
<amichair> what else does the installer do? apt-get dist-upgrade and autoremove and that's it? or does it do other stuff too?
<amichair> Peace-: thanks in any case, I'll try rebooting and hope for the best
<amichair> btw there is bug #780678, seems like it's it (not fixed yet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 780678 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "Attempting to upgrade nspluginwrapper via apt-get fails with "error exit status 139" and a Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780678
<Peace-> amichair: wait
<Peace-> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<amichair> Peace-: hehe, missed by a second - but I'm back after restart, so the upgrade didn't completely break :-)
<Peace-> amichair: well
<Peace-> it's luck
<amichair> upgrading ubuntu always is :-P
<Peace-> amichair: the next time you have to redo what you did to upgrade
<Peace-> to be sure
<amichair> what do you mean?
<Peace-> amichair: what did you do to upgradE?
<amichair> clicked it from kpk
<amichair> I recall it being non-reentrant (i.e., if it fails, you can't start it over)
<Peace-> sudo do-release-upgrade
<amichair> no new release found (it already changed the current release)
<Peace-> dpkg -s kubuntu-desktop
<amichair> Package `kubuntu-desktop' is not installed and no info is available.
<Peace-> dpkg -s konsole
<BajK> any idea why POlicykit does not remember ANY authorization in Natty anmore?
<BajK> For example: In KPackagekit I install a package, enter my password and tick "Remember authorization", then I recognize I forgot something and install another packge: ANd it asks for a package AGAIN
<BajK> for a password
<BajK> and also it asks when upgrading packages
<Peace-> BajK: it depends from time
<Peace-> if you wait too much it's normal it asks for passwrod
<BajK> I know but it is instantly
<amichair> Peace-: konsole installed ok, 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1
<BajK> right afterthe installation si done I install another one
<BajK> bam, password again
<Peace-> BajK: it's not normal then
<BajK> this behavior is new in Natty, reproducible on all my machines. Maverick at least remembered that
<Peace-> BajK: fresh installation ?
<BajK> yes
<Peace-> BajK: fresh user?
<BajK> on all three PCs
<BajK> Peace-: on my machine, yes
<BajK> on the others not
<BajK> but it shows that behavior on all machines
<Peace-> nope man you did something of worng to your system
<Peace-> lsb_release -a
<BajK> On my machine: Complete fresh install. Formatted / and /home and installed Kubuntu using a 64 bit iso
<BajK> On notebok: Formatted / and installed it there
<BajK> ON mom's pc: Formatted / and installed it there
<Peace-> lsb_release -a
<Peace-> lsb_release -a
<BajK> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 11.04 Release: 11.04 Codename: natty
<Peace-> BajK: sudo adduser $USER admin
<BajK> I am already member of the group admin
<Peace-> BajK: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BajK> that would install dragonplayer (which sucks), plasma-widget-facebook (I HATE FACEBOOK), pulseaudio-module-bluetooth (which I dont have), smbclient (which I dont use) so I dont see a point in that
<Peace-> BajK: ok , solve your problem byt yourself
<juhde> I can't get my wifi going, It works fine during the installation process, but once I reboot it's gone. HP laptop, maybe I need to modprob but I can't remember which modual to install. Any ideas?
<Peace-> juhde: lspci | grep -i Network
<BajK> Peace-: and any idea how I can cnfigure Policykit? So that I can grant me rights to update packages without password?
<Peace-> BajK: on settings of kpakcagekit
<Peace-> BajK: but i don't trust you , the system has been messed up
<Peace-> if you have that problem
<BajK> in the settings of kpackagekit? o.O
<BajK> if you call a frresh install "messed up", okay..
<BajK> I told them, the Kubuntu installer sucks, but they didnt believe me..^^
<Peace-> BajK: fresh installation with fresh users can not be messed up
<Peace-> BajK: nope kubuntu isntaller works fine
<Peace-> .
<BajK> but it is in the category "Usability #FAIL"
<juhde> Peace: outputs (standard input) :/
<Peace-> BajK: ok
<BajK> it is a fresh installation, with a fresh root partition and fresh home partition and a fresh user. the only things that are from my old system are the folders Pictures, Music, Video etc which I symlinked from the old partition
<Peace-> juhde: ??
<BajK> and I added some extra software such as virtualbox, chromium and stuff like that
<juhde> Peace: sorry, I miss read, always copy and past
<juhde> *paste
<juhde> lol
<juhde> 2:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Peace-> ok you have a broadcm
<Peace-> juhde: lsmod | grep b43
<juhde> nothing
<Peace-> BajK: well i did the fresh installation , and i can install like before. this mean it's your settings fault
<BajK> as I said: i did not change any crucial settings beside background picture :D
<juhde> Peace: no returns
<Peace-> juhde: ok
<BajK> and there is no good documentation for policykit either
<Peace-> juhde: your card can work
<juhde> Peace: I know it can, it worked during install lol
<juhde> :)
<Peace-> juhde: jockey-kde
<Peace-> run it
<juhde> Peace: driver installation failed
<Peace-> juhde: ok ...
<Peace-> juhde: could you install these ?
<Peace-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/bcmwl-kernel-source
<Peace-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/bcmwl-modaliases
<Peace-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/b43-fwcutter
<amichair> Peace-: is there anything I need to do to complete (or redo?) natty upgrade?
<Peace-> !upgrade | amichair
<ubottu> amichair: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Peace-> juhde: i guess if you have a ethernet it should be sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source
<juhde> i'm on ethernet now
<juhde> looks like most of those pack are already installed
<amichair> Peace-: I didn't find anything in the docs about completing a failed upgrade
<James147> amichair: if the sources now point to the natty repos just do "sudo apt-get upgrade &&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<James147> amichair: if they still point to maverick then rerun the upgrader
<Peace-> juhde: you did this ?    sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source
<amichair> Peace-: and once that completes ok (other than the flash thing),  the system is in an equivalent state to if the upgrader completed successfully in the first place?
<juhde> just did
<Peace-> juhde: ok , try again with jockey-kde
<amichair> Peace-: well apt-get autoremove too, but other than that?
<juhde> Peace: failed again
<James147> amichair: ^^ and that :) apt-get  [auto]clean   can also be done but that dosnt matter
<Peace-> amichair: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep natty
<Peace-> amichair: if you can see natty you can do like James147 said
<Peace-> amichair: if not you have a problem
<Peace-> xD
<amichair> yes, it's on natty
<Peace-> amichair: ok just do like James147 said
<Peace-> btw
<Peace-> flash can be installed in a manual way
<Peace-> like i did
<amichair> to recap: upgrade process got near the end, then failed with error because of flash plugin wrapper thing. I uninstalled it, did a update&dist-upgrade&autoremove, and rebooted. Anything else needs to be done for a prestine state?
<BajK> Peace-: I have found the reason
<amichair> and as for Peace- 's previous question, kubuntu-desktop package appears to NOT be installed. Is this a new Natty thing?
<BajK> there is no such value "auth_admin_keep" it's "auth_admin_keep_always"
<Peace-> amichair: nope
<juhde> Peace-: don't know if you saw, but it failed to install, again.
<James147> amichair: you should install kubuntu-desktop is it isent
<Peace-> !broadcom | juhde
<ubottu> juhde: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<juhde> Peace-: dunno if this matters or not, but it works perfectly on the 64bit install.......
<amichair> James147, Peace-: is that proof that the upgrade did not, in fact, complete ok, and there might be other stuff missing?
<Peace-> juhde: threre are 2 driver , open + firmware , ndiswarpper closed
<Peace-> juhde: you should use open+firmware
<Peace-> juhde: firware muyst be extracted or your card doesn't work
<amichair> why would it not upgrade kubuntu-desktop, and also not report an error, and also not keep the previous version?
<James147> amichair: also you apt-get autoclean to crear up some space (removed unneeded .deb archives)
<Peace-> juhde: basically i guess you need to extract the firwmare
<amichair> James147: yeah, I'll do that when the dust settles
<James147> amichair: kubuntu-desktop should pull in anything you might be missing (except stuff you manually installed)
<amichair> James147: what about non-kde packages? can they be missing too?
<James147> amichair: if you manually installed them then its unlikly... and not much to worry about, just reinstall when you find they are missing
<amichair> it kind of sucks that a single error during upgrade causes the whole thing to break - it could continue trying (or give an option to), and at the end show which packages failed (only one non-critical one, in my case)
<juhde> Peace-: who do I write so I can say "Why work during install but now work after??" lol
<juhde> eek *no
<Peace-> juhde: i can't figure out
<Peace-> there are a lots of maybe
<Peace-> btw
<James147> amichair: I think its a little more complicated then that
<juhde> Peace-: just doesn't make sense, 64bit install, works like a charm, during 32bit installation process, works like a charm,
<Peace-> juhde: if a wifi card doesn't work = driver issue
<Peace-> driver issue ==> lsmod | grep NAMEOFDRIVER
<juhde> Peace-: But it DOES work, I sat there and watched it download updates during my installation process....
<juhde> lol
<Peace-> if it is loaded and it doesn't work ===> or the driver deosn't fit or you are missing firmware
<amichair> James147: not in this case, I think (and likely many others). A bug in one package with no critical dependencies, if at all, doesn't have to abort the upgrade (which leavse the system in a far worse unstable half-upgraded state)
<Peace-> i have to go now
<Peace-> bye
<amichair> Peace-: thanks for your help :-)
<juhde> thanks Peace-
<amichair> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<amichair> ^^ that seems to be out of date, no?
<amichair> what is the default natty desktop theme? oxygen?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amichair
<amichair> how do I apply the default kubuntu colors and themes?
<BluesKaj> ami open sustem settings/application appearance / choes the defaults for each category
<BluesKaj> amichair,^
<BluesKaj> choose
<BluesKaj> same goes for worskpace appearance
<amichair> the desktop theme doesn't seem to change when pressing defaults (no matter what's selected)
<amichair> which should be the default (natty)?
<BluesKaj> amichair, dunno ,maybe www.kde-look.org will tell you
<Masaniello> i have a problem with samba
 * genii-around sips his coffee and awaits more details of this vague problem
<chuckf> genii-around: keep waiting as I don't think Masaniello got the subtle clue
<Masaniello> i can't share the ntfs partition in the network
<Masaniello> i install ntfs - 3g
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, on the same drive ?
<Masaniello> it is an intern hard drive
<Masaniello> /dev/sdb1 ntfs
<Masaniello> ata maxtor
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Masaniello> it is automatically mont when kubuntu starts
<amichair> Masaniello: Is your problem with ntfs or with samba? Those are two different things.
<Masaniello> only with nfts partition
<Masaniello> i can't open the files in network
<amichair> Masaniello: can you access the files locally (from the same computer)?
<Masaniello> yes
<Masaniello> i can
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<amichair> Masaniello: are both computers running kubuntu?
<Masaniello> yes
<Masaniello> kubuntu is running
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, that last command gives you read & write permissions
<amichair> Masaniello: can you access the shares locally but through samba?
<Masaniello> francesco@francesco-Kubuntu:~$ mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<Masaniello> mount is possible only for root
<BluesKaj> mas then use sudo
<amichair> it sounds to me like he has problems with the samba client, not with ntfs mounting - is this correct?
<Masaniello> yes it's correct
<amichair> Masaniello: on the same pc with the shares, if you open dolphin and go to smb:/ you can see the shared folders (down the workgroup tree)?
<Masaniello> i can access in the network only to my home but itìs impossible to access to other drive
<amichair> Masaniello: so you want to share two different folders (home and one on a different drive), but only one works? I'm not sure I understand what the problem is exactly
<Masaniello> no i can't access from the same pc
<Masaniello> it wants the username and password
<Masaniello> yes amichair the problem is this
<nbnds> is there an icon set which looks like kde 3?
<Masaniello> home works perfectly
<Masaniello> ntfs doesn't work
<BluesKaj> nbnds, look in www.kde-look.org
<nbnds> ty, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> samba isn't reqiured for mounting a ntfs partition, afaik
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, what does root in dolphin do when you open media ?
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, open dolphin choose root . then the media icon
<amichair> Masaniello: can you access the share in dolphin without samba (just on the local disk) ok? the problem is just when you try accessing the same share through smb:/ ? and then it does show up, but ask for a password? is this the problem?
<Masaniello> Blueskay: i just try to open with root this but i have the same problem
<BluesKaj> amichair, yeah methinks
<amichair> ok, then it sounds to me unrelated to ntfs or to mounting, just samba permissions
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, is the data there encrypted ?
<amichair> Masaniello: is the samba share configured to support anonymous/guest users?
<Masaniello> Amichair: in the same pc it wants the password but in the network it is impossible to access
<BluesKaj> just permissions
<Masaniello> permission and username
<amichair> Masaniello: ah, ok. and both are problems, or is the password supposed to be there in your scenario?
<Masaniello> blueskaY:encrypted?i don't know?
<amichair> Masaniello: so over the network you don't see the share at all over samba? does the host show up at all?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, any ideas about this ?
<amichair> Masaniello: also, do you have a firewall setup on either machine? and can you access the share over network when using the ip address instead of host name?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Most likely the mount options
<Masaniello> i must install samba 4?
<Masaniello> i have not a firewall
<genii-around> Work needs me a lot this morning, apologies
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around , work is first :)
<Masaniello> yes i can access from the macbook to the kubuntu only usyng ip adress
<amichair> Masaniello: macbook? you said earlier you're working with client and server both running kubuntu
<Masaniello> the share is between macbook and kubuntu
<Masaniello> ntfs drive is on kubuntu
<Masaniello> from macbook i can't access to ntfs drive
<Masaniello> but i can access to home
<amichair> Masaniello: ok, and everything works ok with ip address, so the only problem now is resolving the host name?
<amichair> Masaniello: when you say "the home", you mean the kubuntu user's home folder?
<amichair> Masaniello: sorry for all the questions, I'm finding it hard to understand what exactly the symptoms are
<Masaniello> yes
<Masaniello> yes
<Masaniello> no problem
<Masaniello> sorry for my english
<Masaniello> with ip adress works only home floder
<amichair> and with host name nothing works?
<Masaniello> no
<iomari> greetings, when booting 11.04, the last startup process says  "Starting configure network device     [OK]" then if just freezes. This also happens on kubuntu 11.04.
<Masaniello> with host name doesn't work
<amichair> Masaniello: to fix hostname issue, you might need to install winbind and add "wins" to the "hosts" line in /etc/nsswitch.conf (maybe just before dns, but I'm not sure)
<iomari> s /then if/then it
<Masaniello> winbind?
<Masaniello> i try now
<Masaniello> i had just installed winbind
<Masaniello> winbind is installed
<amichair> Masaniello: as for the other issue: can you access the other share (a folder on an ntfs partition, if I understood) locally in dolphin? can you access it locally via smb? what exactly does and doesn't work with it?
<Masaniello> In the share samba i added the ntfs partition and i give the allowed to write and read but doesn't work
<amichair> Masaniello: can you try sharing just a folder under the partition, instead of the root of the partition?
<amichair> Masaniello: by the way, if you upgraded to natty (11.04), you can install kdenetwork-filesharing and use right-click properties to configure samba sharing easily, or so I hear
<BluesKaj> Masaniello, is windows on the ntfs partition or is it just data storage ?
<amichair> (I'm just trying kdenetwork-filesharing myself)
<Masaniello> no
<Masaniello> it is a data storage
<Masaniello> with kdenetwork filesharing i try but it is impossible to change the permission of write or read
<amichair> I just found out my natty upgrade from a couple hours ago killed my samba service too :-(
<amichair> Masaniello: try sharing a folder under the partition root, if I remember correctly you can only share a folder
<amichair> not the partition root itself
<Masaniello> yes..i can share only a folder home
<amichair> Masaniello: what is the exact path you're trying to share?
<Masaniello> /media/volume
<Masaniello> /dev/db1
<amichair> Masaniello: ok, try sharing a folder under that, for example /media/volume/somefolder (whichever you have there)
<Masaniello> ok
<Masaniello> one moment
<Masaniello> uauuuuhhhh
<Masaniello> works
<amichair> Masaniello: so that's the other problem, but it's not specific to you. It's just not possible to share a device's root, only the folders under it.
<Masaniello> exactly
<amichair> Masaniello: did we cover everything? is there any problem left?
<Masaniello> do you can help me with print
<Masaniello> i have the same problem
<amichair> Masaniello: I don't have much experience with printing configurations... maybe BluesKaj can help you there :-)
<Masaniello> ok
<Masaniello> ok
<Masaniello> stop for today
<Masaniello> àthnak you very much
<Masaniello> ciao ciao a tutti
<Masaniello> by by
<amichair> Masaniello: good luck!
<BluesKaj> !cookie | amichair
<ubottu> amichair: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<amichair> BluesKaj: right back at'cha :-)
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to get my head around how he could share a folder under root but couldn't access the rrot partition :)
<amichair> it's an inherent limitation, afaik, only actual folders can be shared
<arved> hi, asking again, anyone got an idea: i upgraded to natty and now i can not access the Network from KDE applications, wireshark does not show a single packet
<hateball> If I boot my laptop on battery rather than AC, I get no sound. "sudo alsa reload" does nothing, I have to reboot with AC plugged in for sound to work again
<hateball> after that I can pull the plug and audio will still work
<hateball> I cant see any settings for powersaving that should affect audio
<ilias> hi all. i want to use "apt-get autoremove" command to remove some packaged that are not required after i remove opera, but the system cannot execute the command asking me if i am root. what should i do to proceed with tis removal?
<amichair> ilias: to run commands as root, prepend 'sudo ' (with space) before the command you want to run
<amichair> ilias: it will ask you for your password (not anyone can run commands as root...) and then run the command as root
<amichair> ilias: so in your case, "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<ilias> ok. thanks for advise. already done succesfully.
<ilias> does the command sudo apt-get purge "package" removes absolutely everything or still there are left files?
<amichair> ilias: it should remove everything used exclusively by that package, but if there are libraries it depends on that are used by other packages too, they should stay behind
<BluesKaj> purge removes the package and it's config files , remove just deltes the package but leaves the config files behind which are reimplemented if you reinstall the package at a later date
<BluesKaj> config files == settings
<ilias> its logical other libraries used by other packaged to stay behind. that is clear.is manually remove from /home enough to delete package's preferences?
<hateball> Purge only removes systemwide settings, e.g in /etc, not the ~/.whatever
<amichair> ilias: some packages (mostly user apps) store preferences in user's home folder, but other packages have system-wide configurations (e.g. in /etc)
<ilias> mozilla and opera prefer only /home or they store also in other dirs too?
<BluesKaj> I installed a small utility to save my alsamixer settings , but my memory now fails me ... not the alsactl store command
<amichair> ilias: I don't know for sure. FF definitely stores per-user data in the home folder (~/.mozilla), but there are some files in /usr/share too - I don't know if they also contain default preferences or such (but are unlikely ever modified)
<ilias> thanks for advises
<amichair> ilias: cheers
<grawcho> dose anyone know when will KDE 4.7 beta be available for debian intallation or what ppa is it linked to ?
<Krepta3k> Hello
<ilias> there are 2 dirs of firefox in /etc and /usr/share but they must came with kubuntu because the creation date is the same with all the other system date and the almost empty (only one file is in them)
<grawcho> it's allready out for  open-Suse and Gentoo
<Krepta3k> I need help... anyone here on ubuntu forums at all?
<grawcho> i want my 4.7 beta on kubuntu?
<ilias> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Krepta3k> cool bot
<Krepta3k> Please help.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10860701#post10860701
<ilias> is there any application in kubuntu 10.04 to help me explore the hardware of my system?
<yofel> grawcho: 4.7 beta will be delayed in kubuntu, various reasons
<grawcho> yofel: 10x
<amichair> ilias: kinfocenter?
<grawcho> i'll wait reluctantly :(
<sunci> tud valaki esetleg magyarul? :)
<guest_> Krepta3k: the live cd password is blank imo
<ilias> i cannot find it in system menu
<Krepta3k> so, I type "blank" and it will run GParted?
<sunci> Do yout speak hungaryan anybudy?
<amichair> ilias: I have it there, don't remember if I installed it or it's there by default (I thought it was default)
<guest_> Krepta3k: blank means nothing to type
<Krepta3k> no, sorry sunci
<amichair> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Krepta3k> guest_ that doesn't work, obviously I've tried that.
<sunci> ubottu thank you :)
<ubottu> sunci: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sunci> uuuup sorry :P
<yofel> Krepta3k: live cd password is 'ubuntu'
<sunci> bye
<Krepta3k> Thanks! :)
<ilias> must be there by default but it is not in my menu and as far i can remember i didn't erase it usinf menu editor
<Krepta3k> dangit, it didn't work, said it was wrong password
<Krepta3k> I typed ubuntu, it won't take.
<Krepta3k> I just wish I had a power supply to run the xp disk externally and boot my linux HD.  It's got the tools I need, that work properly.  For some reason this Live CD is being stupid. :(
<yofel> why do you need the password again?
<BluesKaj> kre try kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Krepta3k,
<Krepta3k> I'm trying to clean/fix my xp hd, with a live cd of kubuntu 10.10
<Krepta3k> And GParted just won't run without the right password, and nothing I put in is right.
<amichair> I thought in the livecd there is no password necessary
<BluesKaj> gparted livecd ?
<guest_> that's what I said ^^
<Krepta3k> gparted installed after running kubuntu 10.10 live cd
<BluesKaj> no Krepta3k you can
<Krepta3k> I know, it shouldn't need one, but for some reason it won't run without it
<BluesKaj> can't
<yofel> usually it shouldn't ask for one, right, can you open konsole and run 'kdesudo gparted' from there?
<amichair> yofel: isn't it gksudo?
<BluesKaj> kdesudo on kubuntu
<guest_> amichair: this is kubuntu
<jcgs> hi :) does anyone know how to burn a dvd from an mp4 file?
<Krepta3k> no kdesudo installed... installing kdesudo
<amichair> but gparted is gtk and needs gksudo, no? I thought only qt/kde apps use kdesudo
<yofel> Krepta3k: are you in gnome or kde?
<amichair> if he was using qparted, that would be another story :-)
<Krepta3k> kde 4
<yofel> amichair: it's just sudo with a GUI, doesn't really matter which one you use
<ilias> amichair: could u plz help me to find kinfocenter?
<Krepta3k> Oh, it's installed, just mistyped.  It's running
<Krepta3k> Thank You!!! :)
<amichair> yofel: they use different keyrings, and some other stuff might differ - though if it works, it works
 * BluesKaj thinks the gparted live cd is best , the OS live cd is ok but it's somewhat confusing
<amichair> or maybe I'm wrong
<yofel> dunno, I never noticed a difference at least
<axtra> Hey everyone
<axtra> Anybody able to help me with a WiFi problem?
<amichair> ilias: you can try 'sudo apt-get install kinfocenter'
<yofel> ilias: maybe it's not installed, check it in kpackagekit (system settings -> add/remove software)
<ilias> i ll try sudo apt-get install kinfocenter
<axtra> I can connect to the wireless at my house, which is a WPA network, but I'm at my friend's house, and i can't connect to their network - which is a WEP network
<axtra> I'm using the wired connection at the moment
<guest_> yofel: did you just said 4.7 B1 delayed to when?
<guest_> *say
<ilias> for some reason it wasn't installed. i installed it and now is in system menu.
<yofel> not sure till when, we didn't even started with it yet since we need to finish other things first. And since the release layout changed it'll be a bit more work than usual. (Nothing you'll  notice later though)
<axtra> Anybody able to help?
<guest_> yofel: thanks.  Does neon has something to try?
<Peace-> axtra: ?
<axtra> Ah, thanks Peace, you joined after I posted my question
<axtra> I can connect to the wireless at my house, which is a WPA network, but I'm at my friend's house, and i can't connect to their network - which is a WEP network
<axtra> I'm using the wired connection at the moment
<yofel> guest_: neon has current kde trunk, which is currently pretty much 4.7b1, so feel free to try it
<Peace-> axtra: sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<Peace-> axtra: use that
<guest_> yofel: great ty
<axtra> Okay, let
<axtra> s try that
<axtra> Peace: Thank you :)
<Peace-> axtra: workde?
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> worked?
<axtra> Peace: does it matter that it said "Starting Network Connection manager wicd [Fail]"?
<axtra> Do I need to restart first?
<Peace-> axtra: mmm
<Peace-> fail :)
<axtra> Unpacking wicd-kde (from .../wicd-kde_0.2.1-4_i386.deb) ...
<axtra> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<axtra> Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<axtra> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<axtra> Setting up python-wicd (1.7.0+ds1-6) ...
<FloodBotK1> axtra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axtra> Setting up wicd-daemon (1.7.0+ds1-6) ...
<axtra> oops, my bad for flooding
<ilias> amichair: i am looking through kinfocenter if system detects my modem. where should be?
<ArchangelSe7en> thats one hyper bot
<amichair> ilias: I don't know... maybe under Device Viewer?
<axtra> Okay, going to try a reboot
<ilias> ok. its ok. i 'll search.
<axtra> Okay, so Wicd installed
<axtra> Still can't seem to connect
<axtra> Got an error with Connection failed: Bad password
<axtra> I've connected to the network before using Wicd in a BT5 livecd, but I can't seem to connect this way
<BluesKaj> exta , which wifi chip ?
<axtra> It's a Ralink 2860 card
<BluesKaj> axtra, that's on a laptop ?
<Grue_> OK... so I am noticing that kubuntu is not going very smoothly on my laptop
<Grue_> going in and out of hibernation/suspension is locking things up pretty bad
<Grue_> anyone else have these issues?
<castellino> hi
<preecher> hi
<axtra> back
<ogzy> hi, i am using 10.04 planning to upgrade to 11.04, any known problems about the upgrade procedure or any review that 11.04 is buggy a lot?
<BluesKaj> ogzy, laptop or pc?
<BluesKaj> axtra, same question
<ogzy> BluesKaj: pc
<BluesKaj> ogzy, so you doing a clean install from media ?
<jcgs> hi
<amichair> ogzy: I did an upgrade earlier today, and the flashplugin and its nspluginwrapper crashed and prevented installation from completing successfully
<amichair> ogzy: I don't know if it's a common thing or not...
<ogzy> amichair: it is not listed as a well-known bug indeed
<BluesKaj> ogzy,
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> ok nm
<amichair> ogzy: also got all sorts of warnings on libreoffice (in maverick it's in a ppa, in natty in the repos - you might need to uninstall the ppa version before upgrade if u have it)
<amichair> ogzy: but all in all, upgrade was ok
<ogzy> amichair: ok so flashplugin should be removed, i am not using ppa version by the way, was reading here also BluesKaj: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<ogzy> amichair: so you upgrade to first 10.10 and then to 11.04?
<amichair> ogzy: make sure nspluginwrapper is removed to, since it's the one that segfaulted during upgrade
<amichair> ogzy: I was already on 10.10, and upgraded to 11.04
<ogzy> amichair: ok i will keep it in mind
<BluesKaj> that's why I asked about the clean install
<ogzy> BluesKaj: i already had 10.04 why should i do a clean install if it is possible to dist-upgrade?
<amichair> BluesKaj: good question, though I understood "upgrade procedure" to mean it's not a clean install
<BluesKaj> 10.04 to 11.04 is a long upgrade , you need to go to 10.10 in between as amichair  mentioned
<ogzy> BluesKaj: ok i will first upgrade to 10.10 adn then to 11.04
<BluesKaj> ogzy, it's do-release-upgrade not dist-upgrade now
<ogzy> BluesKaj: yes i know i read the upgrade procedure from the wiki
<BluesKaj> ogzy, which graphics card in case there are some issues there?
<ogzy> BluesKaj: i have nvidia
<BluesKaj> pci or integrated?
<amichair> ogzy: oh, I remembered another thing - when I upgraded my netbook a while back, desktop effects stopped working (and still don't - on intel chipset)
<amichair> I have nvidia 9300 and no problems on desktop
<ogzy> BluesKaj: pci
<amichair> ogzy: importantly, make a backup of ur data etc., just in case something goes wrong it might be faster to just do a clean install and migrate data/settings - just a thought
<BluesKaj> ok , ogzy you should be ok
<BluesKaj> yeah, I agree , I would back up my data to available media and do a clean install , ogzy
<o0lilith0o> hii
<o0lilith0o> ho
<TTA> hi
<o0lilith0o> hmm
<o0lilith0o> kubuntu rocks?
<o0lilith0o> which is better kubuntu or haiku
<o0lilith0o> ?
<TTA> i try to copy the main file of my python interpreter in /usr/local/bin but it does not work, the reason is that i am not autorise to do that, what can i do to avoid that or what is the others possibilities?
<o0lilith0o> Um?
<o0lilith0o> Are you "root"?
<o0lilith0o> or su
<TTA> root
<akis> hi all. does any one has any idea why my internet browser (chrome or ff or opera) cannot load properly, fast or not at all every page wich is related with google? for example it very difficult to load www.ggogle.com, google maps, blogspot pages and many certain other that have any relation with google. my bandwith is very fast and i can download with 1,5mb/s speed. if i choose as default search engine yahoo or bing there is no problem. they can find in
<akis> milliseconds everything i ask for. but google cannot. the browser stops. 3 days ago in the same machine i was running xp and opera 11.11 and everythin was absoletely ok and i had a very very fast browsing. browsing is also very fast for pages without any googel lniks or other relation.
<FloodBotK1> akis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<o0lilith0o> Why does kubuntu 11.04 take a million years to load in qemu?
<Tm_T> o0lilith0o: without more details it's quite impossible to say
<Peace-> hi
<TTA> i try to copy the main file of my python interpreter in /usr/local/bin but it does not work, the reason is that i am not autorise to do that, what can i do to avoid that or what is the others possibilities?
<o0lilith0o> TTA: it sounds to my unexperienced brain like you just need to root/su
<Tm_T> o0lilith0o: watch your attitude
<o0lilith0o> ?
<o0lilith0o> I'm really not experienced with *nix
<Tm_T> TTA: try copying on commandline with sudo
<TTA> i am root, did i tell you
<TTA> Tm_T> how?
<Tm_T> TTA: if you are not authorised to copy, you are not doing the copying as root
<o0lilith0o> Ok, I've made it to the text mode screen "Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 (GNU/Linux 2.6.38-8-generic i686)
<o0lilith0o> Even tho I'm using the kubuntu.iso
<Tm_T> TTA: "sudo cp /patch/to/source.file /path/to/destination"
<TTA> ok let us assume that i am not root how can i do to be it?
<Tm_T> TTA: in Kubuntu, sudo in command line
<Tm_T> !sudo > TTA
<ubottu> TTA, please see my private message
<Tm_T> !cli | TTA
<ubottu> TTA: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<o0lilith0o> why isnt there a woman command?
<o0lilith0o> oh, there is, "bitchx" ....
<o0lilith0o> is it ok to say the name of the irc proggy im connected to this room using?
<Tm_T> o0lilith0o: enough, if you don't have support question or are answering for one then stay quiet
<Tm_T> !offtopic | o0lilith0o
<ubottu> o0lilith0o: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<o0lilith0o> ok, but my last question is pertinent(sp?)
<o0lilith0o> and i am actually looking for help
<Tm_T> I understand, but you are causing unnecessary and unhelpful noise too, try keep that in minimum
<o0lilith0o> I booted the latest release kubuntu .iso in qemu(win32 on XP) and just now it made it to where I think it should have started x but it did not
<o0lilith0o> so I managed to get to bash(?) and typed startx
<o0lilith0o> it says the xauthority is missing and so far ive got x(I guess?) with just a mouse cursor
<Tm_T> did you check the integrity of the .iso ?
<o0lilith0o> any idea why this is not just booting live like it should(or even install I have a disk for qemu to use)
<o0lilith0o> no, crc or whatever?
<Tm_T> I think md5 sums are available for the images somewhere
<Tm_T> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<o0lilith0o> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_
<o0lilith0o>           md5sum_in_Windows
<o0lilith0o> oh oops
<o0lilith0o> sorry
<FloodBotK1> o0lilith0o: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<preecher> i somehow deleted my firefox icon last night & whatever i did also removed firefox from my "internet" menu & placed it under "lost & found"--i've figured out how to get my icon back but i need help in getting firefox listed back in my "internet" menu---many thanks in advance
<BluesKaj> preecher, have you tried reinstalling?
<preecher> BluesKaj  umm no--i'll try that now thx
<TTA> Tm_T: it does not work, the terminal is not reconizing the command about patch/etc..
<o0lilith0o> The md5 sum for my kubuntu.iso and the reported md5 from kubuntu.org are the same
<o0lilith0o> still, it didn't live boot correctly in qemu 0.9.0 win32
<ScorpKing> hi guys. anyone using 10.10 here?
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, I'm not right now , but I did :)
<preecher> BluesKaj  it gives me the option to remove in kpackage--if i remove it will i have to go to the mozilla page to download & install?
<BluesKaj> no reinstall option ?
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: hehe.. i'm looking for the md5sum of /usr/bin/sudo on 10.10
<preecher> BluesKaj no
<BluesKaj> just remove will still save the conf file so if you install again all the settings should be retained, preecher
<preecher> BluesKaj--kk doing now---many thx
<BluesKaj> install from kpackagekit or apt , preecher , no need to go to mozilla
<preecher> lol your not gonna believe this---uninstalled --then installed it again --and it placed it back in the "lost & found" section---but no worries it works & i plece in a qwick launcer & panel anyway--just knowing it wasnt/isntin internet menu was eating at me
<BluesKaj> preecher, just right click on it in the lost and found, add to panel
<preecher> BluesKaj just done --again thx
<o0lilith0o> Anyone with Qemu experience wanna private msg me?
<BluesKaj> o0lilith0o, don't expect exclusive support here
<BluesKaj> !pm | o0lilith0o
<ubottu> o0lilith0o: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> and the reverse is true as well
<o0lilith0o> Oh, I just didn't want to flood the channel.
<Pici> Use a pastebin if you need to share output from a command or similar.
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<o0lilith0o> I verified my kubuntu iso with md5, it's good. I'm using Qemu 0.9.0 for win32; on XP. The command line I use to start Qemu is: qemu.exe -L . -m 256 -hda disk.img -soundhw all -localtime -M pc -cdrom kubuntu.iso -boot d
<BluesKaj> o0lilith0o, altho i don't know of many who use qemu , so it may be a while
<o0lilith0o> That command line works for everything(ubuntu, haiku, xp).
<o0lilith0o> The problem I had was I got to the point where X would start and it refused to. I dropped into the shell and typed "startx", which worked, but X started with no window manager(I got just a mouse cursor) and it reported that xauth was missing.
<ScorpKing> o0lilith0o: what is the problem with qemu?
<ScorpKing> oh nvm.
<o0lilith0o> I don't think it's a problem with Qemu(Its working for other OS runs)
<o0lilith0o> I'm wondering, sort of, if Kubuntu just doesn't want to be run inside Qemu.
<ScorpKing> o0lilith0o: you need more ram that 256
<ScorpKing> than*
<o0lilith0o> Haha.
<o0lilith0o> I'll try that.
<o0lilith0o> Well, I might as well just burn Kubuntu to a cd...
<TTA> you becoming clever, great!
<natman2> hello, looking for help with my audio in Kubuntu, the settings in in Phonon are all screwed up
<preecher> how to check how much ram im using
<BluesKaj> natman2, what settings exactly , pulseaudio , backend ?
<BluesKaj> preecher, type free in a terminal
<natman2> hi /BluesKaj yesterday i booted up and amaraok was giving terrible ( like full of static ) audio, i went to have alook in sys settings and under audio and Phonon - Device preference there is just "dummy" which gives no output when i press test
<preecher> BluesKaj thx im jus curious as how much im using--kubu runs faster than ubu & xubu & i dont understaand how
<natman2> BluesKaj: othere than updates i did not mess with anything
<BluesKaj> natman2, open alsamixer in a terminal , see what audio driver is listed at the top right
<BluesKaj> err left rather
<natman2> BluesKaj: HDA intel
<BluesKaj> ok preecher  look in the kmenu apps /system for system monitor
<BluesKaj> natman2, is pulseaudio installed ?
<delac> using dolphin to connect to server via ssh. Every time I open a file, I'm asked for password. Any way to manage with one per session?
<natman2> BluesKaj: kpackage kit says it is, like i say sound was perfect yesterday, all of a sudden its not
<natman2> delac:  did you check the box that says remeber password?
<delac> natman2: no, because I dont wnat it to remember it longer than fo one session
<BluesKaj> natman2, have you updated/upgraded since your system audio was working
<delac> natman2: or does that apply only for the session?
<natman2> BluesKaj: i think i took an update yesterday not sure tbh
<natman2> delac: in my experience  yes, ticking the box is for that one session
<delac> natman2: oh, going to try then
<BluesKaj> delac, yeah , install sshfs
<BluesKaj> !sshfs
<BluesKaj> !info sshfs
<delac> natman2: it whips out the kdewallet, so I dont think it is only for the session
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 140 kB
<natman2> delac: ok im not much help in that case, sorry
<BluesKaj> !no password
<delac> BluesKaj: you think installing sshfs would help? I mean, Nautilus doesn't need it to work as I descriped.
<BluesKaj> delac, I use sshfs and it lasts for the whole session ...i have since installed nfs whioch allows automounting at boot , but that's a bit more involved
<delac> BluesKaj: do you know what dolphin uses in absence of sshfs? Or what nautilus uses?
<BluesKaj> delac, smb client or samba
<BluesKaj> check this  delac http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/07/ssh-without-password.html
<delac> BluesKaj: smb or samba for ssh connections? is that even possible?
<natman2> BluesKaj:  anyidea what i should ?
<natman2> do*
<delac> BluesKaj: oh, and I dont want to generate ssh key. I just want dolphin to remember the password for a session
<BluesKaj> delac,  the only thing I can suggest is to minimize the remote folder, for the session
<BluesKaj> then it's available when you need it
<delac> BluesKaj: minimize?
<BluesKaj> are you using dolphin or nautilus or what ?
<delac> BluesKaj: nautilus works fine. I'm trying to make dolphin work too.
<BluesKaj> then open dolphin network "add network folder"...it dowesn't mattr which method you choose you still need a username and pw , ssh or ftp or web
<delac> BluesKaj: yes, that is what I did. But after the initial login, it asks the password for every file I open in gedit or whatever. Also it asks it if I try to reopen the file.
<BluesKaj> delac, add the foldrs or the dir to places in dolphin or nautilus
<delac> BluesKaj: well, it seems to have stopped doing that. dont know what I did but now it doesn't ask the password anymore.
<BluesKaj> delac, add it to places
<delac> BluesKaj: I did try the remember password check, but didn't give password for the wallet. And then restarted dolphin...
<BluesKaj> and it will last for the session , I think :)
<delac> BluesKaj: well it seems to do it already
<BluesKaj> yeah well pwds last for 10 mins or so by default
<delac> BluesKaj: and andding to places would extend that?
<BluesKaj> yes , it should las tfor the whole session
<delac> BluesKaj: gotta remember that. thanks
<natman2> BluesKaj:  any idea how to get my sound back?
<delac> but now I got another problem with dolphin and gedit. for some reason dolphin doesnt give gedit the proper file but a copy in /var/tmp/kdecache-USER/krun/. Any remedy for that?
<delac> natman2: what kind of problem you have with the sounds?
<natman2> i have none
<BluesKaj> natman2, yeah purge pulseaudo . then setup alsamixer , your settings may have changed with the recent upgrade
<natman2> BluesKaj: how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> delac, yeah use kate if you want to be inkubuntu. don't mix n match
<delac> BluesKaj: but I want to mix :)
<delac> BluesKaj: I have other problems with Kate that I dont have in Gedit
<BluesKaj> natman2, open kpackagekit  search for pulseaudio . if you have the "remove completely..." option, use that
<BluesKaj> delac, ok , do a little reading on running kde on ubuntu and vice versa
<MaximLevitsky> That brings me the memories when I hated pulseaudio
<MaximLevitsky> cat ~/bin/helpers/murder | pastebinit
<natman2> BluesKaj: all i have is "remove" is that the same?
<MaximLevitsky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612892/
<delac> BluesKaj: can you recommend some specific text?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio , in the terminal , natman2
<natman2> BluesKaj: ok afterwards?
<BluesKaj> delac, then use nano in the terminal if you have text editor problems
<delac> BluesKaj: I think that might just mean more troubles... :)
<BluesKaj> natman2,  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to the max.
<BluesKaj> natman2, navigate with arrow keys
<natman2> BluesKaj: they are all on max and unmuted
<delac> natman2: oh, one good thing to check too. Check that your speakers are connected. ;)
<BluesKaj> sorry delac , I'm not an editor expert , you'll have to figure it out , maybe the ppl at ubuntu can helpw ith gedit
<delac> BluesKaj: np, I think I try #kde next.
<BluesKaj> natman2, in the terminal speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<MaximLevitsky> natman2: if you didn't remove pulseaudio yet, could you open 'pavucontrol' and see what it says?
<natman2> BluesKaj: sorry already removed
<natman2> BluesKaj: atman@swan:~$ speaker-test -c2 -Default -t wav
<natman2> speaker-test 1.0.24.2
<natman2> Playback device is efault
<MaximLevitsky> natman2: in that case open alsamixer
<MaximLevitsky> max output channels
<natman2> MaximLevitsky: they are all maxed
<MaximLevitsky> if that doesn't work, then its kernel bug
<natman2> BluesKaj: should re install pulseaudio?
<MaximLevitsky> it doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> natman2, was ther any sound at all ?
<natman2> BluesKaj: nothing
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MaximLevitsky> natman2: then you should report that to alsa-devel mailling list
<BluesKaj> natman2, check that site
<MaximLevitsky> In a nutshell, Linux lacks generic HDA driver, thus for each laptop, a custom 'driver' is created
<MaximLevitsky> the core is common of course
<MaximLevitsky> but for each laptop there is custom set of mappings that locate output channels various mute knobs, etc
<Guest43989> hi
<Linkmaster> hey
<Linkmaster> or not :l
<mime1111> hello. when i install some packages via synaptic i get that error in gnome   404 Not Found
<mime1111> Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe sensors-applet 2.2.1-1ubuntu4
<mime1111>   404 Not Found
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 404 could not be found
<Pici> ...
<Pici> mime1111: Jaunty is no longer supported.
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mime1111> ok thnx
<Pici> mime1111: you may be able to upgrade to a supported release, see the second link here:
<Pici> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> Pici, he told me he wasn't allowed
<Pici> BluesKaj: Ah.
<mime1111> thnx!
<BluesKaj> he's been trolling here withe same questions for 2 days
<BluesKaj> odd , he didn't thank me yesterday when I suggested he upgrade :)
<MadMouse> lol
<Axtra> Hey guys, I can't seem to connect to WiFi - I could straight after reinstalling Kubuntu, but not any more
<Axtra> I installed Wicd-Kde at the suggestion of someone in here, but that only made it worse
<delac> now I got quite reverse problem compared to the earlier one: how do I disconnect ssh connection started with Dolphin?
<BluesKaj> Axtra, in the terminal sudo lspci -Q , find the wlan0 or wifi controller
<Axtra_> Okay, trying that now
<Axtra_> Thanks for the help, by the way - I've been banging my head against a wall all day
<BluesKaj> delac, close dolphin
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, what did you find ?
<Axtra_> Running the command right now
<Axtra_> What do you want me to post?
<delac> BluesKaj: huh, this time it did work... O_o The connection did close. But the session doesn't. It doesn't ask the password when I reconnect...
<BluesKaj> just need to know the wifi chip /module
<Axtra_> I can't figure out from this which is the wifi chip/module
<BluesKaj> ok pastebin the output , Axtra_
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, something with wlan0
<Axtra_> I don't see anything with wlan0
<BluesKaj> anything with ethernet?
<BluesKaj> wirless
<Axtra_> The first line is 00:00:0 Class 0600: Device 8086:27ac (rev03)
<Axtra_> The rest are all variations on that
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Axtra_> From iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612944
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, try this, sudo lshw -C network
<Axtra_> From sudo lshw -C network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612947
<Axtra_> And this is from sudo lspci -Q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612949
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, Wireless interface RT2860 Ralink ... that one is a problem aleight and I haven't seen any fixes for it ...remember the Wireless interface RT2860 Ralink for future reference and searches
<Axtra_> Hmm...
<Axtra_> So, any suggestions?
<Axtra_> Any ideas why it would connect before but not now?
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, check this out,  http://linuxpc.info/node/99
<Axtra_> Sweet, thanks
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, I hope it works for you
<Axtra_> Can you recommend a fairly easy to use editor to edit that with/
<Axtra_> kedit?
<Linkmaster> kate
<Axtra_> thanks
<Axtra_> BluesKaj, and I just stick the lines on the end?
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, yes
<lcb> hi
<Axtra_> BluesKaj, Could you explain what doing that does?
<Linkmaster> lcb: heya, get back in the -offtopic channel
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, it's blacklisting drivers that interfere , and for some reason get loaded in kernel modules ..it's like a filter ,,the right one should work after rebooting
<Axtra_> BluesKaj, Okay, so the drivers don't get loaded at all?
<lcb> Hi Linkmaster :)
<BluesKaj> not the ones ion the blacklist
<Axtra_> Ah, okay - so how does it solve the wireless problem?
<BluesKaj> the network manager will load the right driver at reboot , it should work ...I have the rt2870 an had to black list the rt2800 from loading
<Axtra_> Ah, okay
<Axtra_> Also, I installed Wicd-KDE, but I still have network manager
<Axtra_> How can I install that?
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, remove wicd , it's buggy on natty...it doesn't work for ralink
<Axtra_> How can I get rid of it?
<BluesKaj> Axtra_, in kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Axtra_> BluesKaj, do I just stick that in the command line?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove wicd-kde wicd
<amichair> where can I find the setting that makes the panel non-transparent?
<BluesKaj> amichair, system settings/ workspce appearance / get new themes etc
<amichair> BluesKaj: I only see an option to pick and choose themes, not to change anything
<amichair> there used to be a simple configuration option that says whether the panel is transparent or not...
<amichair> maybe it is no longer configurable?
<amichair> it makes it unusable with many wallpapers though (e.g. the default kubuntu wallpaper, when the panel is at the top of the screen - way too dark)
<BluesKaj> wel, amichair , keep looking
<amichair> BluesKaj: :-)
<amichair> the magic lamp effect is also broken in natty when the panel is on top - half the window goes up, the other half goes down :-P
<BluesKaj> magic lamp ? no idea what that is
<lcb> amichair: did you pay the electrical bill for magic lamp not working?
<amichair> one of the kubuntu desktop effects of minimizing/maximizing windows
<lcb> amichair: j/k look on bottom of the dialog. you have options to install new backgrounds.
<BluesKaj> amichair, boo hoo :)
<amichair> I think it's the effect used in mac osx
<amichair> lcb: I know how to switch wallpapers, but I'd rather be able to show basically any photo (or a slideshow, for that matter) without the image interfering with the panel (and by extension, my work)
<lcb> amichair: plus, on system settings input in the search dialog " effects "
<lcb> amichair: you have in there a bunch of configurable options
<BluesKaj> later ..i have stuff to do
<amichair> BluesKaj: see ya
<amichair> lcb: I know that too, but the effect I was using for the past few months just got broken in my update to natty earlier today
<soee> anyone managed to run Radiotray on Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE 4.6.2 ?
<lcb> amichair: :( try dpkg-reconfigure that_package
<amichair> lcb: I'm pretty sure it's a bug - the effect works, but calculates the movement coordinates wrong
<lcb> amichair: if is a package... if not... probably removing it with synaptics and installing it, in case is listed there
<lcb> synaptic, i mean
<amichair> but no biggie - I've got more serious (broken) things to fix
<lcb> amichair: don't do sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu, while fixing it :P
<lcb> what's the name of suspected effect you believe is causing your problems?
<amichair> lcb: it's not causing me problems, it's just got a bug :-) it's the magic lamp effect, when the panel is on the top of the screen
<lcb> amichair: i'm going to try reproducing what you have
<amichair> lcb: ok, just move the panel to the top and enable the magic lamp
<amichair> lcb: better yet, first enable the effect with the panel on bottom to see how it should look
<amichair> the notice how it behaves when the panel is above
<lcb> amichair: wait... it needs to install a lot of compiz and compiz fusion
<lcb> i don't have my kubuntu virtual machine available now
<lcb> amichair: i thought it would be possible to install magic lamp as a widget...  i don't see it anywhere in the repos
<amichair> lcb: it's available by default in any kubuntu installation in system settings -> desktop effects -> all effects -> magic lamp
<lcb> hmm let me see
<lcb> amichair: you are right. activated. now?
<amichair> click on one of the tasks in the panel to see how it should look
<amichair> then move the panel to the top of the screen, and see how it looks
<amichair> btw, you're on natty, yes?
<lcb> amichair: so far no glitches
<lcb> amichair: whole panel??
<lcb> amichair:  i have a bottom and a top one already
<lcb> i like that effect btw
<amichair> lcb: oh... well is there any way you can get the task manager to be on the top panel? or move both panels somewhere else?
<lcb> amichair: yes, 11.04
<lcb> amichair: yes, i can open one on the top. wait
<natman2> I am having a problem with my audio, all system sounds are fine but music from amarok sounds terrible - very rough/static
<lcb> amichair: works good
<lcb> amichair:  did you check the spacers and probably any "hidden" items in there?!
<amichair> lcb: you don't see part of the window being minimized to the top of the screen, while the bottom half is being minimized to the bottom (where the panel would be if it were there)?
<amichair> look carefully at the animation as you click the task button several times
<lcb> i think i understand  what you mean. maybe... try increasing or reducing panel's height
<lcb> amichair: here is doing what (i believe) it's supposed to do
<lcb> amichair:  ahh wait.... on the bottom one it opens or minimizes the window as a funil; on the top one it does as kind of flopping
<lcb> i mean, folding, if you understand
<lcb> so, different behavior on top or bottom. however i think if we change the height that might change too
<lcb> yeap.. try changing the height of the top panel.
<amichair> yes, the folding is actually the top two cornders moving to the top panel, and the bottom two corners moving to the (would-be) bottom panel, so the whole thing looks twisted. Compare this to the normal behavior when the panel is on the bottom, and it's perfectly clear that it is minimized to the right location.
<lcb> meganerd: if you have the tasks on top of each other you'll get what you have now. if you have the tasks side by side that is not happening
<amichair> lcb: hehe, if you put your task panel on the side of the screen it really goes wacko
<natman2> I am having a problem with my audio, all system sounds are fine but music from amarok sounds terrible - very rough/static
<lcb> this effect is behaving differently, dependig of screen resolutions and sktopizes of whatever we have on the des
<lcb> this effect is behaving differently, dependig of screen resolutions and sizes of whatever we have on the desktop
<amichair> natman2: that depends on what band you're listening too
<amichair> natman2: (just kidding! :-) )
<natman2> amichair:  :)
<lcb> amichair: i'm relieved now. i thought i would need to install a lot of compiz here. i don't want to
<amichair> I haven't used compiz since edgy or feisty or whenever they integrated desktop effects into kdm
<amichair> although I do miss the flame window-destroying effect
<lcb> we have enough effects with Kubuntu, as is
<lcb> enough ---- plenty (some ppl like a lot of effects)
<lcb> natman2: check levels. probably something is too high
<natman2> lcb: nahh did alsamixer and everything is down to 60ish % still terrible sound
<natman2> it was all fine two days ago
<natman2> lcb: any ideas?
<lcb> natman2: if you say that's only happening with amarok.... it is only an amarok issue. probably reconfiguring it or reinstalling it.
<lcb> natman2: try the old trick ' sudo dpkg-rconfigure amarok '
<lcb> natman2: try the old trick ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure amarok '
<lcb> then check the configurations in it.
<natman2> lcb: did that, still terrible audio
<natman2> lcb: there is one thing, inside system settings and multimedia-audio i no longer see digital audio as a settings, its all analouge , there was digital there before
<lcb> natman2: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure amarok-common && sudo dpkg-reconfigure amarok-utils
<natman2> lcb: no change, i dont think its an amarok only issue, that missing digital setting in the sound settings seems odd
<lcb> natman2: "Replay Gain Mode" : Off
<natman2> lcb: where is that?
<lcb> Under Settings, nat
<natman2> lcb: no change
<lcb> natman2: under "Tools", "Equalizer Off (to start...
<natman2> lcb: its off
<lcb> natman2: in other words, turn everything to defaults or off
<natman2> lcb: ya its all done, still the same i really dont think its an amarok thing
<lcb> natman2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --purge amarok && sudo apt-get install amarok && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get -f install
<lcb> wait..
<lcb> natman2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --purge remove amarok && sudo apt-get install amarok && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get -f install
<lcb> natman2: mine is working fine. of course it might be different hardware and probably many apps interfering with it are installed (or not)
<natman2> lcb: all done, still the same
<natman2> lcb: its not amaroks fault
<lcb> natman2:  out of ideas. i'm just an user like you. sorry buddy
<axtra> Hey guys, anybody know a good compiler for Ruby?
<natman2> lcb:  thanks for the help, Does anyone else know about audio issues in Kubuntu?
<natman2>  Does anyone else know about audio issues in Kubuntu?
<gdx_> Hello guys i've got problem with saving&watching AV stream from rtsp camera so far i figured out this pipeline but i have no idea how to write proper one.           gst-launch-0.10 rtspsrc location=rtsp://192.168.10.25:8554/test latency=90 name=s ! rtph264depay ! h264parse ! tee name=videoout ! queue ! matroskamux ! filesink location=sampel.mkv videoout. ! queue ! decodebin ! autovideosink s. ! rtpvorbisdepay ! vorbisdec ! audioconvert ! alsasink
#kubuntu 2011-05-26
<amichair> how do I re-run a package installation so that it will ask me again if I want to keep or replace a new configuration file?
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> there's this "knetworkmanager" window constantly open
<surunveri> is there anyway to close that without restarting computer and losing network connection?
<surunveri> ie if i kill hte process from System Monitor
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> hmm anyone?
<surunveri> :D
<new2net> whats the name of that regex builder application? I guess it only helps :p
<vbgunz> I had a rt2500 wireless card that needed blobs to work. I never asked for the blobs and never really used the wireless card. I physically removed the wireless card and just want to use the lan connection. how can I make sure the wireless drivers if any are removed?
<claydoh> vbgunz: the driver won't load if the hardware isn't there anymore iirc
<Keshl> I think he wants to remove the actual drivers from his system..
<claydoh> vbgunz: but you can add a file to /etc/modprobe.d to keep them from loading
<claydoh> there are various blacklist files in there.
<vbgunz> I just believe I might be having a problem due to those drivers. I am not sure if they're loading. just trying to eliminate the possibility I guess
<claydoh> the command lsmod will list what is loaded
<claydoh> so you can check
<vbgunz> thanks claydoh, I don't see it, nothing even familiar to it, it probably isn't an issue. just never really wanted the wireless card and I only put it in and forgot due to some troubleshooting I had to do with the motherboard
<vbgunz> I would like for this to work "echo noop > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler" before the system is finished booting up. as early as possible. I prefer not to use elevator=noop as I only really want to target a single disk. root will need to execute this file. anybody know how to do this? help?
<vbgunz> man google is killing me. I used to remember how to do this. it's a single file that's executed before a gui ever shows up. it's run with admin priviledges. something init and I can't find it :/
<vbgunz> gotta hack to get things done. im feeling terribly sick and just no brain power to do things right
<vbgunz> brb, gonna see if my hack works
<dan_l> I have a KDE annoyance.  When I first login, kwallet comes up wanting to authorize kdedaemon
<dan_l> If I do not punch in the password quick enough
<dan_l> kopete won't connect, nor will googsystray.  I believe this are symptoms of the same issue.
<dan_l> kwallet is set for always allow
<franzmaximilian> hello. yesterday I wrongly hit a button instead of "shut down". I can't remember if it was "suspend to RAM" or "suspend to Disk".  The screen went black, but the unit led remained lit (on).
<franzmaximilian> Now, how can I restart my computer?
<franzmaximilian> Any combination of keys I tried, didn't bring it to life again
<franzmaximilian> nor it worked hitting briefly the on/off switch
<franzmaximilian> Really nobody know how to return to life from a suspend????
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, can I load up a specifications list and have somebody tell me if my computer can run visual effects? And if so, how do I do it?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, how can I find out if my system will run Visual Effects without problems?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm unfamiliar with most Linux system commands, so I don't know how to find my system specifications.
<LINKSWORD2> Whoa.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, how can I find out if my system will run Visual Effects without problems?
<LINKSWORD2> Any ideas?
<LINKSWORD2> Yup. My IRC client sucks.
<eristikophiles> i never thought about it before but i now realize i haven't done it before... how do i mount a cd iso?
<LINKSWORD2> eristikophiles: try this http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/burning-cds.html
<eristikophiles> what i have to physically burn a CD to mount an iso?!
<eristikophiles> that seems silly. there's no alcohol 120 / daemontools / ultraiso app for linux? how can that be?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure. I'm still looking.
<eristikophiles> found one
<eristikophiles> furiousisomount
<eristikophiles> package
<eristikophiles> :)
<Unit193> Down to loop mount http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<FloodBotK1> eristikophiles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eristikophiles> i guess i didn't think it through. i figured there would be a shell command or something
<LINKSWORD2> At the bottom of that page I linked you to, there are instructions to mounting an ISO without burning them to a CD, eristikophiles
<Unit193> eristikophiles: There is. It's called loop mount
<aperson> is there a way to reload the kde notification system?
<aperson> I find kde crashes and then I'm stuck with gtk notifications
<LINKSWORD2> aperson, are you talking about the KNotify manager?
<eristikophiles> oh
<eristikophiles> i tried that except without the -o loop and it gave me an error and said to try -o loop
<eristikophiles> i guess that was sort of silly of me then.
<eristikophiles> :)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
 * LINKSWORD2 pokes eristikophiles with a sharp stick.*
<aperson> LINKSWORD2⤳ I believe so
<LINKSWORD2> Just a second. I'm looking for something I can use to help you.
<aperson> I just tried killing it and restarting it (I noticed it was running before I killed it)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry aperson, but the document I have found is not providing any relevant help at the moment. Allow me to keep searching.'
<aperson> LINKSWORD2⤳ thanks, I've been searching for a couple days
<aperson> It's very odd to see kde apps using gnome notifications :S
<LINKSWORD2> When I attempt to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 or even to 11.04, the request in the Konsole terminal says that there are no newer versions available. Any help on this?
<LINKSWORD2> Excuse me. Any time I search for upgrades via command line, I get a reply that says there are no new versions available. I'm currently running Kubuntu 10.04 LTS, so the reply is false, considering that 10.10 and 11.04 are both available.
<LINKSWORD2> I need help upgrading.
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: it would help if you stuck around longer than 2 minutes for an answer
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: you need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to check for "normal" releases
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry. My IRC client sucks.
<LINKSWORD2> So what exactly do I need to do?
<tsimpson> LINKSWORD2: change "Prompt=lts" to "Prompt=normal"
<tsimpson> then run the updater again
<LINKSWORD2> Where do I change that? (Linux n00b here.)
<tsimpson> as I said, in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<LINKSWORD2> In the Konsole terminal?
<tsimpson> you can use "kdesudo kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<tsimpson> or "sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" for terminal
<LINKSWORD2> OK. Let me try that.
<LINKSWORD2> What commands can I use to upgrade if I have a burned CD in the disc drive?
<fayaz_> hi
<fayaz_> how can i add keyboard layouts for kdm login?
<rethus> have some pulseaudio-questions... is this here the right irc for it?
<ArchangelSe7en> um ..
<ArchangelSe7en> you can ask here
<rethus> ok, i have a 5.1 sound system and use kubuntu natty
<rethus> sound is realy bad all the time.
<rethus> the subwoofer sounds like a whawha
<rethus> the other channels have some scratchy noise if i change soundvolume over kmix
<rethus> now i found this page http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/KDE#Phonon
<ArchangelSe7en> I'm honestly an ALSA fan , I hardly use Pulse Audio at all
<rethus> (me too, pulseaudio seems to be a realy bad choice at the moment for kubuntu)... would be fine if its stable.. but till startup its bad for me
<rethus> here a screenshot of my multimedia-section:
<rethus> wow, wait,
<rethus> seems that i have done something, that could make it work
<rethus> now i only have Pulseaudio-Sound-Server as Hardware listet in the multimedia-manager.
<rethus> before it was like 3 image in the above send wiki
<ecinx> how do I install KDE 4.7 beta?
<tsimpson> ecinx: get the source and compile it
<ecinx> there's no package  for kubuntu?
<tsimpson> no, or at least not yet, the focus is more on the stable updates
<ecinx> oh ok
<ecinx> thx
<markit> hi, 11.04 here, if I logout (since I want login with a different user) the screen just becomes monocrome and I only see the cursor, not login dialog. Known issue?
<surunveri> i overwrote master boot record for the HD is there anyway to restore it without using live CD or similar.. without restarting computer?
<tsimpson> surunveri: follow the process at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub you only need to use the LiveCD if you are running the system from the HDD you need to install grub to
<surunveri> ok not possible
<tsimpson> changing the MBR of a disk with partitions mounted can be somewhat dangerous
<surunveri> well
<surunveri> you mean like how?
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> right now i cant restar the computer because then it wont start
<surunveri> doesnt get much worse anyway
<surunveri> ?
<tsimpson> you can try just running the commands from the running system, I guess you can't do too much more damage
<surunveri> kk
<Axtra> Hey guys, can anybody tell me how to get Java Runtime Environment in Kubuntu? The guides I've looked at so far aren't any help
<jussi> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in natty
<jussi> oh thats right, hang on
<Axtra> Jussi: Thanks for the help :)
<jussi> !info default-jre
<ubottu> default-jre (source: java-common (0.40ubuntu1)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6-40ubuntu1 (natty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<jussi> Axtra: ^^
<alvin> Mamarok: thanks for responding to bug 777639 (KDE bug 249095). Amarok is currently hanging here. I haven't killed it yet. Can you tell me how to provide a backtrace? Those crashes aren't picked up by apport.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 777639 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Amarok hangs while holding down of next/previous track hotkey" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777639
<ubottu> KDE bug 249095 in general "Amarok crashes after pressing "next track" (global hotkey)" [Crash,Resolved: backtrace] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249095
<Axtra> Thanks jussi: it seems to be working
<alvin> I looked at ~/.kde/share/config/amarok*, but there's nothing out-of-the ordinary there. Personally, I think the advice to erase config files is too easily given. This isn't Mac OS.
<jussi> Axtra: yw
<Mamarok> alvin: well, you should install debugging symbols for it, and then run it from a konsole with the options -d --nofork
<alvin> Mamarok: ah, for the next crash. ok.
<Mamarok> alvin: just erase that file, it will be rebuilt automatically with the current setup
<alvin> Will do
<alvin> there are settings in there for the mysql database
<Mamarok> but of course kill amarok first, erase the configuration files in that folder (there are 3)
<Mamarok> you use an external db?
<alvin> Well, yes. On the same computer.
<Mamarok> that is not really necessary, unless you want to share the collection on several computers, the capacity and speed is the same for embedded
<alvin> One mysql server for all those desktop applications that need a database (akonadi, amarok,...)
<Mamarok> still, the database is written to another folder
<alvin> It's not for sharing. The idea was to speed up akonadi and reduce the number of crashes (too much). But I can use Amarok without external mysql for a while.
<alvin> oooooow
<alvin> Mamarok: I killed Amarok and that causes KDE bug 258706. (scary)
<ubottu> KDE bug 258706 in general "Plasma crash in [QString, KIconEffect::fingerprint, KIconLoaderPrivate::makeCacheKey, KIconLoader::loadIcon]" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258706
<Guest89527> is there a ppa for kde 4.7 beta 1
<Axtra> Has anybody here used Remus Information Management?
<Mamarok> Guest89527: it will be announced on http://kubuntu.org/news once it is ready
<Guest89527> Mamarok: ok
<Guest89527> Mamarok: will the daily build contain the beta?
<Guest89527> Mamarok: i think i am asking a wrong question
<alvin> Mamarok: got it! (I erased the settings, started with $ amarok -d --nofork | tee debug.txt played and kept pressing 'next'. Eventually it crashed.)
<Peace-> Mamarok: hi :)
<alvin> plasma going down....
<Guest89527> alvin: what?
<alvin> Guest89527: plasma never crashes on you?
<Guest89527> alvin: no
<Guest89527> alvin: everything is very stable
<Mamarok> depending on the context Guest89527
<alvin> Guest89527: You're not serious? No plasma crashes, akonadi crashes, nepomuk zombies, amarok crashes and a load of kded processes at 100%?
<Guest89527> alvin: what is your gpu?
<alvin> i5
<Guest89527> alvin: ya, i am very happy about that. i like the OS
<Guest89527> Mamarok:  ??
<Mamarok> Guest68842: he is talking about a crash on Amarok quit, not just Plasma
<Mamarok> alvin: I had that a few times, but it should not happen anymore with Amarok 2.4.1
<alvin> Yes, actually it is fixed in the upcoming version (the plasma crash).
<Guest89527> alvin: you mean the plasma crashes due to amarok or you just talking about plasma>
<alvin> Mamarok: people in that report all talk about Amarok crashing on them, but I haven't seen any bug reports about the particular crash. I assumed it could be the issue I'm reporting.
<Mamarok> alvin: you talk about the plasma version?
<Mamarok> alvin: without a backtrace it is impossible to say
<Guest89527> Mamarok: did he tried deleting the settings?
<alvin> There are a lot of bugs I'm suffering from. I'll take the time to update some bug reports today. But I can't be the only one?
<alvin> I did
<Mamarok> Guest89527: of course, don't worry, I can handle that :)
<Guest89527> alvin: there is some problem with nvidia driver that may cause the crash of plasma. is your gpu nvidia?
<Guest89527> Mamarok:  sure :)
<Mamarok> whatever...
<alvin> Guest89527: Yes, but I'm well aware of that bug. (I'm the original reporter on Launchpad)
<alvin> I didn't resize the konsole here ;-)
<Guest89527> alvin: ya
<Guest89527> alvin: did you try the latest nvidia drivers
<alvin> there was some blog post about the difficulty of reporting bugs that lead to kded using 100% CPU. I'd like to find it, because it happens often en doesn't go away when logging off. It does when rebooting, but that panics the kernel, so I try to avoid reboots.
<alvin> Guest89527: I'm not aware of more recent drivers.
<Guest89527> alvin: i think the kded 100% cpu thing is due to the network service
<alvin> Guest89527: I have no idea what it might be. Can you elaborate or point to a bug?
<alvin> There is an old bug (Jaunty) that gets updated a lot these days, but this might be something else.
<Guest89527> alvin: does it kded carsh when you disconnect from a wifi or a 3g connection?
<alvin> Guest89527: No, I only have a static interface defined. No wifi or 3g in this machine.
<Guest89527> alvin: Did you find which service is causing kded to crash?
<alvin> Guest89527: No, that's the difficult part. I wouldn't know how to identify the right service.
<Axtra> I just installed Nevernote, but I can't seem to find it to start the program - anybody know where I should go to find it?
<sandro_> j sloavenia
<szal> !info nevernote
<ubottu> Package nevernote does not exist in natty
<Mamarok> Axtra: sorry, I don't know nevernote
<alvin> Mamarok: This time the 'Crash Reporting Assistant' appeard, so it was easy to attach a backtrace. [DONE]
<Mamarok> alvin: thanks :)
<Mamarok> alvin: at first sight it seems to be a problem with a 3-rd party script
<Mamarok> try disabling your scripts
<alvin> ok
<Mamarok> if you find out which it is, you should report this to the script author on http://kde-apps.org
<alvin> disabled Lyricwiki, Cool Streams and Librivox.org
<Mamarok> these are internal ones, I talk about external scripts
<alvin> I didn't install external scripts. It really is default.
<Mamarok> alvin: also, you need to install amarok-dbg
<cousin_mario> hello
<alvin> Mamarok: Ow, you're right. It's not installed. (I saw 3 stars, so I thought this was ok)
<Mamarok> well, because the crash is not caused by amarok, but by a script, are you sure you have no residual script installations?
<Mamarok> I use a few scripts here and don't see that happen on 2.4-git
<alvin> Mamarok: Pretty sure. This is basic kubuntu with some extra applications. Where should I find these scripts?
<cousin_mario> What's happening to my screen here? http://i.imgur.com/TrW3Q.jpg http://i.imgur.com/SxrWq.jpg (screenshot and camera picture, respectively), kubuntu 11.04 with nvidia binary driver. Doesn't occur on my ubuntu/gnome installation.
<Mamarok> if you go to the Amarok menu Tools
<Mamarok> wrong, it's in configuration, at the bottom, sorry
<Mamarok> cousin_mario: likely a driver issue
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: can you check if it occurs after disabling desktop effects?
<alvin> Mamarok: I'll look in a moment :-) right now, I reproduced the crash again. No drkonqi this time and no automatic kill. I think we can safely disregard the crash with a backtrace. It must have been another bug. The behaviour is different.
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: I can't see much: is there a way to disable them from the command line?
<alvin> (plasma going doooown)
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: hey
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: i dont know
<cousin_mario> however it started occurring right after having installed virtualbox-4.0: could there be a link?
<alvin> Hey, I also have pictures like that :-)
<cousin_mario> alvin: like mine?
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: what is your nvidia driver version
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: 270 I believe
<cousin_mario> the official one
<alvin> cousin_mario: Yes. Problem is that I can't see them now, or I would upload them.
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: can you give me the full version number.
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: I'll have to restart for that, just a moment please.
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: sure
<alvin> Mamarok: Can I attach the output to the bug report? It's a lot of text. 1.9MB. Should I zip it or is it not needed entirely?
<alvin> Mamarok: Last line before the crash is amarok: END__: void Playlist::Actions::next() [Took: 0.022s]
<alvin> That even doesn't look abnormal to me.
<alvin> After that, it hangs with the OSD displaying the title of the song.
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: back
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: ii  nvidia-current          270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<cousin_mario> problem is not occurring atm
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: when does this occur
<alvin> cousin_mario: start konsole, resize it with the mouse. Then report back :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: no
<cousin_mario> alvin: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: no
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<alvin> cousin_mario: those are the instructions to reproduce, so, yes: phoenix_firebrd is warning you here
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: probably his system crashes :)
<Mamarok> alvin: no, only the last 100 lines or so, you can attach those as text to the bug report
<alvin> Mamarok: thanks. Will do.
<Mamarok> or even better, paste it directly in the comment
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, I should have warned him in the same line.
<cousin_mario> the damn thing froze
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<alvin> That wasn't very polite of me, but hey. this one is just too easy.
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: wb :)
 * alvin is so glad he didn't upgrade the whole company to natty.
<alvin> People would be at my door with torches and pitchforks.
<cousin_mario> and it froze again
<cousin_mario> now I'm on XFCE as precaution
<cousin_mario> alvin: natty is a firework
<phoenix_firebrd> natty is great
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: is it?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya, it is. Its the 3rd party soft that is causing these crashes
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: unity and the half-baked thing that's gnome-classic are the reason why I'm experimenting with KDE in the first place:)
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: welcome to the real world
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: ok, I just uninstalled virtualbox
<alvin> I'm not entirely convinced the proprietary driver is the sole cause here.
<cousin_mario> it worked for a while
<alvin> And the kernel panics I have on shutdown are certainly not third-party.
<cousin_mario> whoteva
<cousin_mario> what would you recommend to ameliorate my predicament?
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: what do you mean?
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: i dont get those problems
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: Easy to reproduce. If I shutdown the machine, the kernel panics during shutdown.
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: strange
<cousin_mario> there's always something crashing when I log out from KDE, but I can live with that
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: is the backports turned on?
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: No, I figure it must be something I alone use. I think it's because I'm using this system as an NFS client.
<cousin_mario> do you think I should disable the effects then?
<topman> hello ,everybody
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, but these panics where there before the final release. I don't think they are KDE related.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys. I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. Unfortunately now, my computer loads Kubuntu, but doesn't seem to do anything. It's like it freezes at the OS load.
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: try that
<alvin> cousin_mario: there are several workarounds in bug 760632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760632
<topman> is there chinese?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<alvin> LINKSWORD2: any more information? What do you see at the moment of the freeze?
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: will kernel panic due to network soft issues?
<phoenix_firebrd> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<LINKSWORD2> No other info. It loads the background image on the desktop, the little gold plasma swirl thing, and the mouse cursor.
<LINKSWORD2> Apart from that, it's frozen.
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: I'll do a test. Can take a while.
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: now?
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: Yes
<LINKSWORD2> :o
<the_p_> hi. i have a problem with skype it always crashes
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: ok i will wait
<LINKSWORD2> Screw Skype. It always crashes anyway.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<phoenix_firebrd> the_p_:  can you try with sudo command
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: sounds like your plasma config is messed up
<LINKSWORD2> What do I do, then, jussi?
<the_p_> it was a serious question when i start it it says just aborted on the command line during the log in.
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: remove or rename your plasma config files?
<the_p_> i can't use it at all
<phoenix_firebrd> the_p_: can you run the program in terminal with sudo ?
<LINKSWORD2> I didn't change any of them.
<LINKSWORD2> New info: The launch bar is coming up, but only the top border and the left & right ends. None of its contents.
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: no, that is what I would say do to see if it fixes.
<the_p_> phoenix_firebrd: then it does not start with the message No protocol specified
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: no good, rebooted again
<LINKSWORD2> I don't see how I would do that. I'm stuck.
<phoenix_firebrd> the_p_: hmmm, bad
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: but at least now it's not showing up again
<phoenix_firebrd> the_p_: can you try reinstalling . Purge the config also
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: gooood
<the_p_> phoenix_firebrd: i already did both of this
<LINKSWORD2> jussi, may I do a one-on-one chat?
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: wait till the new nvidia driver is available for update or you could try the ppas
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: no, hang on a sec
<LINKSWORD2> :/
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: ppa for a beta nvidia release?
<phoenix_firebrd> the_p_: the gtk apps dont work well in kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: ya
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: got a pointer to that?
<the_p_> ok the skype problem is not specific to me it also does not work for others.
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: wait
<LINKSWORD2> I've been able to pull up the Alt+F2 menu and click on the system resources icon. Plasma-desktop is using a LOT of memory. :\
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: press ctrl+alt+f3. login. do: mv .kde/share/config/ .kde/share/config1
<jussi> restart
<LINKSWORD2>  OK. Hang on a moment.
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: Back. Problem here is that the log says: kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped. The kernel panic occurs after that.
<alvin> Filed it as bug 760494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760494 in linux (Ubuntu) "Natty: 2.6.38-8. shutdown causes kernel to panic" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760494
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: good
<LINKSWORD2> Ugh. Crashed.
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway jussi, what's the command for restarting via command-line?
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: sudo reboot
<LINKSWORD2> Nice. :D
<LINKSWORD2> Now we see if my machine commits suicide in the process of rebooting.
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: I wrote something down and found that the bug was already reported. Mine is a duplicate. Other people succeeded in logging it because the panic occurs during work for them.
<alvin> It's bug 769927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769927 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Oops : Dentry still in use (1) [unmount of nfs4 0:1d]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769927
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<LINKSWORD2> lol @ ubottu
<alvin> Like I thought: It is NFS related.
<jussi> the_p_: strange, my machine just started same with skype.
<LINKSWORD2> Loading. Harddrive. Settings. Global. Desktop. KDE.
<jussi> I wonder if its an update.
<alvin> Ubuntu should really learn that NFS is not replaced by samba. There are still people who use it.
<LINKSWORD2> It appears, I'm in.
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: yes it is. Nfs daemon
<LINKSWORD2> Now I need to restore some lost settings and hope I don't get screwed in the process.
<alvin> It's the default file sharing for Linux/Unix. Please, please support it. I have begged for this on the ubuntu server mailinglist and asked Canonical directly to not disregard the existence of NFS. Yet they never test NFS with new releases.
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: may be they are more concern with samba
<LINKSWORD2> GAH!
<LINKSWORD2> It did it again.
<LINKSWORD2> jussi, would I have better luck perhaps by upgrading to 11.04?
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: Probably, but that's catering to the wrong crowd. If they want to be taken seriously by businesses they need to put Linux/Unix compatibility above Windows compatibility.
<LINKSWORD2> If they did that, Linux wouldn't be free. >.>
<alvin> LINKSWORD2: What makes you think that?
 * LINKSWORD2 shoots Se7en in the head.
<LINKSWORD2> Easy. Windows makes its money by being compatible with just enough stuff to get out into the mainstream and the workforce...
<LINKSWORD2> And not being compatible by just enough to need pain in the ass updates.
<alvin> Canonical's business model is not based on selling Ubuntu. It's based on selling commercial support.
<jussi> alvin: and engineering services
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> jussi, it did it again. Don't know if you saw that before.
<alvin> Hmm, compatibility is not the main issue for businesses. I administer a very mixed environment. We use what we have to.
<LINKSWORD2> Would I have better luck upgrading to Natty? (11.04) ?
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: did it again? what did you do in the time between it working and not working?
<LINKSWORD2> Just grabbed the edge of the launchbar so that I could see it on screen.
<alvin> If Windows is the best tool, you'll use Windows. Imitating doesn't cut it. If you want ot be competitive, you don't need half-assed compatibility, because you'll always loose. You'll need a solution that can stand by itself. If you have linux servers, linux desktops and NO Windows, will you then use Windows file sharing between them?
<LINKSWORD2> And then it died. lol
<LINKSWORD2> Windows isn't the best. lol
<jussi> LINKSWORD2: I would say try updating to 11.04, but Im really not sure whats causing this
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<BajK> I think this question has been asked here like a million times but there will be KDE 4.7 Beta 1 packages for Kubuntu wont there?
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: I think they are concentrating on attracting the windows users. Some of the examples are use of xml in libree office that is more compatable with microsoft document formats, samba...
<LINKSWORD2> If you want the best, use an Apple machine. Their hardware & software are designed to work together seamlessly.
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK: +1
<BluesKaj> howdy
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hello
<LINKSWORD2> Hey there, BluesKaj
<LINKSWORD2> ''Screw this. Time to upgrade to 11.04."
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd , LINKSWORD2, BajK
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, and that's where they will loose the battle. They need a complete solution instead of trying to be compatible. Businesses don't take that risk. Besides, they offer Landscape at the same price of a Windows license. You can hardly compare an operating system to a tool to remotely reboot it.
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: thanks man
<LINKSWORD2> BajK, I would assume so, as there have been KDE Beta packages before the previous full releases.
<LINKSWORD2> I see no reason not to.
<BajK>  dunno if there have been packages for Beta 1 always, but the RCs have been there all the time and Beta 2
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: you are welcome
<alvin> LINKSWORD2: I don't like Windows either, but it sure crashes a lot less than Ubuntu. (This is Windows ME all over again). Apple is not really fit for commercial usage. It's only for managers to show off, but don't try to administer a network with Mac's. That's a nightmare.
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<LINKSWORD2> alvin, I've done plenty of work with all 3. (Linux, WXP, OSX.)
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: thats because windows release is a lts release
<alvin> LINKSWORD2: Oh really? What did you use for file storage.
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: there are throughly tested and bugs fixed and released
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: are you sure 270.41.19 will do the trick?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, apple just sent out an antivirus app to combat the phony antivirus apps for mac: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13560137
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: not sure, the driver is still in ppa. so you have to choose
<LINKSWORD2> We had a huge, huge CISCO network server in the back room in our Mac system lab.
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: True. But that isn't the case with Lucid. It's supported for long term, but it was not tested enough. Upstart/grub2 were too untested and caused all manner of mayhem.
<alvin> LINKSWORD2: what protocol(s)?
<alvin> And did you need all those systems to talk to each other? Or was there a separate file server for each?
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: if ubuntu want to compete with a firm that has a strong history, they have to take some shortcuts
<LINKSWORD2> Separate jobs at separate times.
<alvin> I'm asking this, because file sharing is in my opinion a very basic network service.
<cousin_mario> phoenix_firebrd: I suspect it's not a prerelease of 275.xx
<LINKSWORD2> I've been a long-time Windows junkie. WXP is one of the most stable I've seen out there. Too many people bitch about Vista.
<LINKSWORD2> And even more bitched about WS7 until the initial driver issues were fixed.
<alvin> upstart is not taking a shortcut. it's introducing untested technology well before it was ready. It still is not ready for production use.
<phoenix_firebrd> cousin_mario: no
<LINKSWORD2> I love working with Macs... But that makes me just wish I could afford one. lol
<Tm_T> Just as a reminder...
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * LINKSWORD2 grumbles
<phoenix_firebrd> alvin: you could always use debain , if you are more concerned with stablity
<alvin> LINKSWORD2: I have one. A mac is fine by itself. In a network with Linux, Windows and even other Unixes, they don't play well.
<alvin> phoenix_firebrd: True, and I will. But it takes time to move all those machines to another OS.
 * cousin_mario won't switch to Gnome3 exactly because it's too similar to MacOS
<phoenix_firebrd> Tm_T: i though of tell that , thanks
<cousin_mario> rigid and unconfigurable
<LINKSWORD2> I can network a Mac with Windows. It just has to be reworked about 4 times before you get it right.
<alvin> Oh yes, support. Well, that's how the small offtopic began.
<LINKSWORD2> I can't network them with Linux.
<LINKSWORD2> alvin, if you'd like to talk some more, you may /query me
<jussi> the_p_: perhaps our skype issue is: http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/26/skype-goes-down-globally-investigation-underway/
<alvin> LINKSWORD2: thx, but it's ok. I'm at work. The mac situation is more or less under control. I'll go back to the bug reports.
 * LINKSWORD2 lights his old Skype CD on fire with a Zippo.
<LINKSWORD2> :D
<alvin> Skype on my N900 is still online. (best Skype integration on Linux ever. I hope it lasts)
<LINKSWORD2> I hope ya'll will pardon me. I've never used my Skype CD. I've always... ALWAYS hated Skype.
<jussi> the_p_: renaming .Skype fixes said issue.
 * LINKSWORD2 watches Skype burn.
<LINKSWORD2> Well...
<SaidBakr> hi
<LINKSWORD2> I suppose I can shut my laptop off while I wait for my other computer to upgrade to Kubuntu 11.04 Natty.
<SaidBakr> It is just a test for irc
<xevil> has anyone had any luck installing an nvidia legacy (nvidia-96) driver in 11.04?
<alvin> I was about to answer that, but he must have resized his konsole.
<alvin> Besided being terribly funny, should this bug not be added to the release notes as 'known bug'.
<kleopatra> Hallo, Amarok weigert sich beharrlich MP3 Dateien abzuspielen, er faselt was von einem ID_irgendwas tag der nicht mehr unterstützt wird und gibt keinen Laut von sich
<BluesKaj> !de | kleopatra
<ubottu> kleopatra: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kleopatra> Well in english again: Amarok refues to play mp3 data, in the terminal i just find something like tag_xxx isnt supoorted anymore. I have the codecs installed
<alvin> Not terribly important, but if you use the mouse to the top left corner, to view all windows, can the size of those windows be set? At the moment, I have 26 open windows. 22 of those are identical in size when viewed normally, but when viewed together, they all get different sizes. It's just weird.
<BluesKaj> kleopatra, that's a difficult problem , amarok plays mp3 's here ok , altho i don't use it much ..I prefer VLC
 * alvin wonders whether it is possible to resize his 22 terminal windows at once to produce an epic crash.
<BluesKaj> oh epic is the word of the yr ...I see it allover ..epic this and that epic that ...I wonder if ppl understand the real meaning
<cousin_mario> how can I disable all sounds?
<alvin> BluesKaj: You'd understand it if you saw it ;-)
<BluesKaj> nothing about some frames on a computer is epic
<alvin> cousin_mario: Oh, I know that one! Install Pulseaudio. (Actually, now that you ask, I looked at settings and couldn't find it either)
<BluesKaj> those tornados in the midwest  are epic
<cousin_mario> alvin: :/
<alvin> BluesKaj: Normally I'd agree, but after too much coffee I don't care anymore and feel like the Count from Sesame Street. (1 crash, haha, 2 crashes, hahah, 3...)
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, open system settings/ notifications /player settings, click on no audio output ..you're just trying disable system sounds , right ?
<alvin> On a more positive note: I'm glad to see that rdesktop is fixed. People have been pestering me for years about that one.
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: yes, system sounds only
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, you're welcome
<seawing> I am visiting my folks who have a westell7500 modem. I am running kubuntu 10.10 and can connect to most wireless networks that I encounter. With this router/modem, network managment finds it when doing a scan and I read that I enter the SN for the ssid and the WPA# for the password.  I have gotten it to connect for a few minutes but then it asks for the password again.  If I switch over to my windows partition, I can connect with no
<seawing> difficulty, so I don't think it is a hardware issue.  any ideas how I can solve this?
<cousin_mario> seawing: what wifi network card are you using?
<seawing> well, I use the internal card in my lenovo (not sure what the name is)  and I have also tried my netgear pci card with the same results.
<wintellect> How can I tell Kubuntu on my aceraspireone to run the standard KDE desktop, not this different look?
<genii-around> wintellect: Install the package plasma-desktop, then at login it will have that as an alternative
<wintellect> genii-around: excellent! Thanks
<cablop> hello, how good does compiz and kde lasme go along?
<cablop> *kde plasma
<cablop> what is the cli command to config kdm?
<genii-around> cablop: probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm
 * BluesKaj debates with self about switching to 64 bit with only 3Gb RAM ..wonders if it's worth the trouble ...have a separate /home partition
<PC_Bot> What's up party people
<BluesKaj> PC_Bot, what party ? :)
<amichair> !exfat
<amichair> does natty support exFAT?
<amichair> !fat64
<amichair> does anyone know how to get exFAT/FAT64 to work?
<genii-around> !intrepidkde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Karmic and above do not include KDE3, but a remix install CD can be obtained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic (or .../Lucid, etc.). This is not officially supported. Support, instructions, and ways to contribute can be found on the wikipage.
<genii-around> Hm
<darthanubis> anyone getting 95% X usage?
<darthanubis> ok, that was when I had the teminal the size of the desktop
<darthanubis> after resize, X usage normal
<kevin__> I edited my /etc/fstab to do auto mounting and it is auto mounting properly
<kevin__> but when ever i enter the particular auto mounted partition the short cut of it appears on the places in the dolphin and disappears when i leave the partition
<DarkriftX> at some point in time i set my window manager to something else (compiz i think) but decided to go back to kwin. problem is every time i reboot the old one comes back and i have to "kwin --replace" to get kwin back. is there a permanent way to set this?
<CrazyM4R> #girona
<Helpmeout2> hey i just did something idiotic, i installed kubuntu and forgot what i made my username
<Helpmeout2> i have the passwd, any help?
<Realmkeeper> In Mandriva to remove orphaned items I just typed: urpme --auto-orphan. What is the usual way in Kubuntu? Google search isn't helping much.
<Helpmeout2> i can get into recovery mode
<Helpmeout2> by mashing shift
<DarthFrog> Helpmeout2:  You can read /etc/passwd.  Your name will be there, at the bottom.  Or look at the /home directory, your home directory will bear your username.
<Helpmeout2> how do i look at it?
<Helpmeout2> from the recovery console?
<DarthFrog> Helpmeout2: "cat /etc/passwd | less"
<DarthFrog> Or just "cat /etc/passwd"
<Helpmeout2> yeah but there isn't anywhere to type, it just prompts user: pass: screen
<DarthFrog> Or "ls -d /home".
<Helpmeout2> which option do i choose in the recovery menu?
<DarthFrog> Why not just boot normally and let the login screen give you the name?
<Helpmeout2> there isn't a name in the user box
<Helpmeout2> i can go to console login
<Helpmeout2> restart x server etc..
<DarthFrog> Isn't there a drop-down combo box that lists users?
<Helpmeout2> no
<Helpmeout2> this would be my first login
<DarthFrog> Well, then, boot from the Live CD, mount the Kubuntu partition and go exploring. :-)
<PC_Bot> if you just installed it, re-install it... only takes about 5 minutes
<PC_Bot> other than that, you need to boot from something else and explore the files via another OS
<Helpmeout2> i have cd rom as 1st priority boot and still takes me there lol
<Helpmeout2> instead of reading it as live cd
<Helpmeout2> weird
<DarthFrog> Then how did you install?
<DarthFrog> Hmm, you're special. :-)
<Helpmeout2> on a partition
<PC_Bot> disconnect the drive and then boot to the CD
<Helpmeout2> i installed as primary / kd4, and the swap logical
<DarthFrog> Re-install and be done with it.
<Helpmeout2> going to try it out
<Helpmeout2> im use to gnome but decided to mess with kde
<Helpmeout2> is the update cmd the same? apt-get update/upgrade?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<DarthFrog> Pretty much everything is the same at the command line, mostly the differences are GUI.
<Helpmeout2> k, also i saw a reverse install'
<Helpmeout2> what is the deal with that
<Helpmeout2> can someone explain what the swap is on installation?
<Helpmeout2> how much space should i use on a partition for it
<Peace-> 15 for /
<Peace-> swap = ram
<Helpmeout2> also was wondering what primary and logical is
<Peace->  /home the rest of your harddisk
<Helpmeout2> ok so the swap is / and system will be /home
<Helpmeout2> which primary and which logical
<Peace-> omg
<tsimpson> you can only have 4 primary partitions, but a logical partition can have many partitions inside it
<Helpmeout2> oh ok
<Helpmeout2> sorry im new to this peace
<tsimpson> swap is the equivalent to what windows calls a "page file"
<Helpmeout2> bare with me
<tsimpson> it's used primarily when the system needs more memory (RAM) than it has, or for hibernation (suspend to disk)
<Helpmeout2> ok
<Peace-> Helpmeout2: so if you use suspend and you use a lots of ram ....
<Peace-> mb ram = mb swap
<Peace-> MB
<Helpmeout2> i have an i5 720
<Helpmeout2> so 15mb swap is good//?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> 4gb of ram ==> 4gig of swap
<szal> better more
<Peace-> 3gig of ram ===> 3 gigs
<Peace-> but that only to be sure...
<Peace-> andn only if you use ALots of ram
<nodragon> oh
<tsimpson> if you want to hibernate, you will want (to an extent) 1.5xRAM
<tsimpson> obviously the more RAM you have the closer to 1xRAM you'll want, and even less if you don't plan to hibernate at all
<Helpmeout2> i have 4 gigs of ram
<Peace-> so do 4 gig of swap i guess should be fine
<Helpmeout2> i do leave the pc on a good bit when downloading and all
<Helpmeout2> gah, i feel like im at burger king installing this
<tsimpson> hibernation is when you shutdown, but resume at next boot
<Helpmeout2> primary or logical? beginning or end? ketchup or mustard?
<Peace-> Helpmeout2: have you windows ?
<tsimpson> doesn't really matter all that much what you choose
<Peace-> Helpmeout2: how many partition have you ?
<Helpmeout2> choose from the 8000 file systems lol
<Helpmeout2> i have a windows partition
<Helpmeout2> and another one with music
<Helpmeout2> then now im making this one
<Peace-> Helpmeout2: please use the live cd , run partition manager , then do a screenshot
<Peace-> then post it
<Peace-> here
<Peace-> if you have 4 partition ==> you must do another partitoon but must be logical
<Peace-> when you did that you can do other partition inside the logical one
<Helpmeout2> oh ok
<Helpmeout2> so 4 primary per hard drive?
<Peace-> yes.
<Helpmeout2> should work out then
<Peace-> if you don't know who knows
<Helpmeout2> 1 = win7 1=files 1=linux 1=swap
<Helpmeout2> that equals 4
<Helpmeout2> right?
<Peace-> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bomberinenredado> Hola
<bomberinenredado> ALguien que hable español?
<tsimpson> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bomberinenredado> ubottu, usted habla español?
<ubottu> bomberinenredado: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bomberinenredado> ubottu
<tsimpson> bomber: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es"
<tsimpson> bomberinenredado: ^
<bomberinenredado> Hi everyone
<Helpmeout2> 3.Swap partition - this need only be twice the size of your memory.
<Helpmeout2> so since i have 4gigs of ram, make it 8gigs right
<Helpmeout2> for partition size
<elijah> Does Kubuntu have a way to do two finger left/right swipes on the trackpad?
<tsimpson> Helpmeout2: there is no need for 8GB of swap, the most I'd recommend for someone with 4GB RAM would be 5GB
<Helpmeout2> ok
<Helpmeout2> i was just reading what the website said
<c2tarun> Helpmeout2: why you need so much swap partition?
<Helpmeout2> ok im going to make 3 partitions for linux (note i alrdy have 2).. Im going to make a root (20g) primary, a /home (20g) primary, and a (5g) swap logical
<Helpmeout2> c2tarun that is what the linux site said
<c2tarun> Helpmeout2: well I may be wrong but with grub you cannot create more that 4 partitions.
<tsimpson> no, you already have 2, so only one more can be primary and another logical
<c2tarun> Helpmeout2: and buddy you got 4 GIGS of RAM that is hell lot of memory,  :) unless you are doing some NASA research work, I dont think you need any swap space
<Helpmeout2> Create a partiton to use as swap space. Swap space is used by the kernel as extra memory. You will need to make it double the size of your installed memory.
<tsimpson> c2tarun: it's not a grub limit, it's a old HW limit (due to DOS or some such nonsense)
<c2tarun> oh... he is dual booting with windows...
<Helpmeout2> yeah
<tsimpson> Helpmeout2: regardless of what you are reading, you do not need to make swap double your RAM
<Helpmeout2> ok
<tsimpson> it's only so for very small RAM
<Helpmeout2> is 5 to much
<Helpmeout2> i don't want to have to redo anything
<c2tarun> Helpmeout2: just for sake of your peace of mind, make it of 2GB and save rest of the space.
<Helpmeout2> sorry for newbing out
<tsimpson> if you don't plan to hibernate, 2GB is plenty
<Helpmeout2> ok
<tsimpson> 1 would probably be enough, but 2 is a safe amount
<Helpmeout2> gotcha
<c2tarun> :)
<Helpmeout2> ok one more thing, if you said 4 primary and i have two already, then what is wrong with what i said up there ^
<Helpmeout2> i said i have 2 and making 3 more, one of which will be logical
<Helpmeout2> the swap being logical
<Helpmeout2> oh oh and this... mount point thing
<Helpmeout2> am i suppose to do the swap (/) files partition (/home) linux install (??)
<tsimpson> Helpmeout2: you can either have primary or extended partitions, but only a total of 4. inside an extended partition you can have 1 or more logical partitions
<tsimpson> you do not mount swap, at all
<Helpmeout2> ok
<Helpmeout2> what about the other 2?
<tsimpson> if you want to have logical partitions, then you can only have 3 "normal" partitions, as the 4th must be extended
<Helpmeout2> k
<tsimpson> swap isn't mounted, then you have / which is where the system files go, and /home for your personal files and settings
<tsimpson> having a separate /home partition is optional, you could just have swap and / if you wanted
<Helpmeout2> ok so / is basically root
<tsimpson> / is "root"
<tsimpson> not "basically", *is* ;)
<Helpmeout2> k cool
<Helpmeout2> yeah i want my /home to be seperate, incase i don't like the os or something goes wrong etc..
<mcnate> Hello
<Helpmeout2> i was thinking around 20g of space for the root
<Helpmeout2> plan on running some web dev apps
<tsimpson> 20 is good if you plan on installing a lot of programs/applications etc
<Helpmeout2> and im assuming to stick with location for the new partition at beginning
<tsimpson> it really doesn't matter where on the disk the partitions are
<Helpmeout2> k
<Helpmeout2> hmmm.. i might not even do a swap and just not hibernate
<Helpmeout2> would that be ok
<tsimpson> you probably still want swap, 1 or 2 GB is a good number
<Helpmeout2> hehe, causing my partions to be ugly
 * c2tarun not using swap and never faced any problem since last 6 months :)
<mcnate> What is the total memory of your computer,
<mcnate> ?
<tsimpson> partition tables don't have to be pretty, only functional
<Helpmeout2> true
<Helpmeout2> mine is 500gig
<Helpmeout2> hard drive
<Helpmeout2> radeon 5850h.d. graphics, too bad linux sux for gaming
<giantpune> hey boys, ive just installed a program from the repos and it is failing to start.  im using kubuntu 11.04 x64, and the program i got from the repo is the package "sysinfo".
<mcnate> I not use linux for play
<mcnate> I use LInux for the "Konsol"
<Helpmeout2> yeah my partitions are sda1 sda5 sda6 sda3 sda4
<tsimpson> actually game programmers suck, linux is perfectly capable of running games
<Helpmeout2> ugliness
 * c2tarun use for KDE :)
<Helpmeout2> yeah i agree tsimpson
<giantpune> this is the message i get when i try to use the program    http://pastie.org/private/mvnrzrh12e1ccobeuehpgw
<mcnate> IS true tsimpson
<Helpmeout2> i use to play wow and daoc through wine
<Helpmeout2> on ubuntu
<mcnate> Hahahhaa
<Helpmeout2> and ext4 is the way to go for file structure right
<mcnate> LInux is for programming
<tsimpson> giantpune: just use kinfocenter
<mcnate> And others activitys
<Helpmeout2> which im about to try to get into
<Helpmeout2> going to learn php stuff
<Helpmeout2> since it is soooo free
<mcnate> Ps: I'm french sorry for my english
<giantpune> that program works tsimpson.  but i like sysinfo better (when it works)
<Helpmeout2> boring looking language, but useful
<mcnate> Linux is for hacking
<giantpune> linux is for everyday use in my house
<tsimpson> *cough* #kubuntu-offtopic *cough*
<tsimpson> giantpune: it looks like (guessing) it can't find the libgconf2.0-cil package
<mcnate> I know 5 programming languages and for the C there are not Ide
<mcnate> So i use WIndows for the C
<tsimpson> !ide | mcnate
<ubottu> mcnate: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<tsimpson> there are plenty of IDEs, including for C
<mcnate> Thanks
<mcnate> Yes but
<Helpmeout2> lol
<mcnate> I hate this IDE
<mcnate> I want Code blocks xD
<Helpmeout2> i use notepad++ for webdev
<Helpmeout2> too cheap for the good stuff
<mcnate> Html:css
<tsimpson> mcnate: erm, so install codeblocks
<maco> should umbrello really be in that list?
<tsimpson> !info codeblocks
<giantpune> indeed tsimpson.  i installed that package, and then it throws another error when trying to start it.  so it appears that installing this package did not install all of its dependencies
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.05-1 (natty), package size 1639 kB, installed size 4752 kB
<Helpmeout2> ok weird
<mcnate> No
<maco> i think umbrello's just a UML tool, like Dia
<c2tarun> mcnate: I think code block is in linux aswell
<mcnate> WIth ubuntu 11.04
<mcnate> Donc je vais m'exprimer en français
<Helpmeout2> i deleted all of those partitions i just made to redo them to drill it in my head, playing with it.. now it isn't asking if i want it to be primary or logical
<mcnate> Avec Ubuntu 11.04
<tsimpson> mcas: code blocks is available in 11.04
<tsimpson> * mcnate
<mcnate> Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner Code Blocks
<c2tarun> mcnate: sorry, english please :(
<mcnate> But with Kubuntu i haven't try yet
<mcnate> But now i will try
<mcnate> Let's go
<tsimpson> I've used code blocks in Kubuntu, though I tend to sick with Qt Creator now
<giantpune> that one and libglade2.0-cil made it work.  so is this the sort of thing that would require a bug report?
<c2tarun> mcnate: you can try, but just asking, what is problem with emacs of vim?
<tsimpson> giantpune: yes, you should file a bug about it
<tsimpson> c2tarun: some people want a (real) GUI ;)
<Helpmeout2> tsimpson: should i make my files partition ext4?
<Helpmeout2> or a diff. file structure
<tsimpson> ext3 or ext4, flip a coin
<Helpmeout2> ill stick to 4 then
<Helpmeout2> any good web dev apps for linux
<Helpmeout2> i remember some really popular text editor
<Helpmeout2> that i use to have on ubuntu
<tsimpson> probably quanta
<tsimpson> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mcnate> I will test ANjuta
<mcnate> With Code Blocks there are errors
<Helpmeout2> nice
<Helpmeout2> i love this channel, you guys have been nice and helpful
<mcnate> luckely i can programming with HTML/CSS/PHP and MYSQL
<mcnate> On linux
<Helpmeout2> you running a LAMP test server
<Helpmeout2> ?
<Helpmeout2> i hate CSS
<mcnate> LOl
<mcnate> Why?
<Helpmeout2> because of browser compatibility issues
<Helpmeout2> oh and i hate internet explorer
<tsimpson> 1) everyone hates CSS, 2) #kubuntu-offtopic is our chat channel :)
<mcnate> Have you got Firefox?
<Helpmeout2> css 3 looks kind of broken already too
<Helpmeout2> but not yet finished
<mcnate> Or Konqueror
<mcnate> tsimpson: Have you got firefox or Konqueror,
<mcnate> ?
<tsimpson> yes and yes
<PC_Bot> if you have kubuntu, you have both by default
<tsimpson> no, not FF by default (only the FF installer)
<mcnate> So where are the issues?
<mcnate> I go sorry
<Helpmeout2> oh i just got an ipod touch for my b-day, does linux have run itunes?
<Helpmeout2> or have a compatible prog
<Helpmeout2> dang, did i ask the forbidden question or something lol
<Mc-Nate> Re
<Mc-Nate> Re
<Mc-Nate> I will install Squid on Kubuntu
<Mc-Nate> IS there somebody?
<Helpmeout2> you want to know how?
<Mc-Nate> No anything
<tsimpson> Helpmeout2: itunes does not run on linux, blame apple for being evil
<tsimpson> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<tsimpson> and...
<tsimpson> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Aniar> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aniar> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Aniar> not quite..
<Mc-Nate> But if Itunes don't fonction on Linux why you don't use Windows?
<Mc-Nate> After you met the musics and Usb key and after you met the musics on LInux
<Helpmeout2> should i encrypt my home folder?
<tsimpson> you could, but you certainly don't have to
<Mc-Nate> I will learn Python
<tsimpson> Helpmeout2: it's up to you. it add extra security, but it also adds extra complexity
<Helpmeout2> im going for it
<Mc-Nate> tsimpson have you got proxy?
<tsimpson> also, if you forget the password to decrypt it, you can't regain access
<jmichaelx> Helpmeout2: you would likely take somewhat of a performance hit, if you do. that is worthwhile to consider, if you happen to be using older hardware
<Helpmeout2> you can about learn anything on the web
<tsimpson> Mc-Nate: no
<Helpmeout2> i have a i5 720 4 gigs of ram, im decent
<Mc-Nate> Yes in France they have the "SIte du zéro"
<sysop-work> ok I have a block on my screen I cant get to go away. I even tried switching the displays and it followed the display.
<jmichaelx> Helpmeout2: yeah, you'll have no problem
<Helpmeout2> prob getting another 4 gigs and xfire my graphics cards
<tsimpson> Helpmeout2: just to make sure you see; if you forget the password to decrypt it, you can't regain access, the data is lost
<Helpmeout2> burn my system up lol
<Mc-Nate> http://www.siteduzero.com/
<Mc-Nate> I learn the html/csss/php/mysql and the C in this web site
<Helpmeout2> are you good with php?
<Mc-Nate> I learned*
<Mc-Nate> Yes
<Mc-Nate> Why?
<sysop-work> how to force kde to refresh the screen?
<Mc-Nate> You want a web site?
<Mc-Nate> Hahahha
<Helpmeout2> where is a good documentation site
<Helpmeout2> with global cmds etc..
<Mc-Nate> I know a french site
<Mc-Nate> You speak french?
<Helpmeout2> nah
<Helpmeout2> i took spanish and suck at that
<Mc-Nate> Lol
<Helpmeout2> not many Frenchmen running around in USA
<Mc-Nate> I speak french/english and spanish
<Helpmeout2> well not in the dirty south anyways
<Mc-Nate> So you ned a good documentation site?
<Mc-Nate> need*
<Mc-Nate> For the php:
<Helpmeout2> oh did anyone answer my question on ipod software
<seicherlbob> diff is showing a whole file to be different, but i cant see a single difference. Never seen that before. Any suggestions whats going wrong?
<Helpmeout2> yeah i was reading php.net
<Helpmeout2> but their tutorials are tricky
<Mc-Nate> http://php.net/docs.php
<Mc-Nate> Ah okay
<Helpmeout2> i wan't to learn about security with php first
<Helpmeout2> so i don't open myself up for attack
<Mc-Nate> For attack what?
<Helpmeout2> when i make my page
<Helpmeout2> you have to secure your code
<Mc-Nate> Yes and?
<Mc-Nate> it's easy
<Helpmeout2> or ppl can input code
<Mc-Nate> I have got one book
<Helpmeout2> oh nothing i was saying i need to read up on php security
<Mc-Nate> on the security
<Mc-Nate> of the computer
<Helpmeout2> with sql injection and all that gayness
<Mc-Nate> ANd javascript
<Helpmeout2> is jquery all what it is cracked up to be?
<Helpmeout2> looks like a useful library
<Mc-Nate> Sorry i don't unterstand your message ( i'm french)
<Helpmeout2> have you worked with jquery?
<Mc-Nate> no
<nikitis> I need help with sound.  I installed OSSv4 as WINE needed it for compiling.  However, now I have no sound period, and my sound device in Sound and Video Configuration screen are greyed out.
<Helpmeout2> it is a javascript library
<Mc-Nate> I have worked with WAMP for php/mysql
<Helpmeout2> basically shorthand javascript
<Mc-Nate> and Java with Eclipse
<Helpmeout2> oooh java, i thought you said javascript
<Mc-Nate> Yes
<Mc-Nate> But i say "And javascript injection"
<Mc-Nate> I not learn the javascript and java
<Aniar> nikitis: is your user in the "pulse-access" group?
<Aniar> nikitis: and do you have skype installed?
<Mc-Nate> I know the php mysql html css and C
<Mc-Nate> I will learn the python
<Mc-Nate> And i will forget the web languages
<nikitis> Aniar, I don't see pulse-access under secondary groups
<nikitis> Aniar, okay i just checked it yes
<seawing> I am visiting my folks who have a westell7500 modem. I am running kubuntu 10.10 and can connect to most wireless networks that I encounter. With this router/modem, network managment finds it when doing a scan and I read that I enter the SN for the ssid and the WPA# for the password.  I have gotten it to connect for a few minutes but then it asks for the password again.  If I switch over to my windows partition, I can connect with no
<seawing> difficulty, so I don't think it is a hardware issue.  any ideas how I can solve this?
<Helpmeout2> where is terminal in kde
<nikitis> Aniar, do I need to check pulse group as well?
<Aniar> nikitis: and Skype?  Skype seems to grab some lock on pulse that wine/crossover can't get past
<Aniar> nikitis: no, that's an internal-use group
<Aniar> nikitis: and the skype problem I can only solve by not auto-launching skype
<nikitis> i have skype installed however it was installed long before I had this problem,  And it' snot loaded atm
<Aniar> nikitis: although, i'm stuck in a strange "only one program can access pulse at a time" problem.
<Aniar> nikitis: try logging off, hit "ctrl-e" to reload kdm, then log back in, then try wine again
<Aniar> once skype launches, it locks the audio away from wine (documented in a crossover bug)
<nikitis> Aniar, Didn't work i've really buggered my sound system
<Helpmeout2> does kubuntu use the /sudo?
<Helpmeout2> so /sudo apt-get update
<nikitis> Aniar, when I go into Sound Control Panel I get a window  that says KDE Detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed.  DO you want to forget about these devices?  And it's my sound card!
<genii-around> Helpmeout2: For command-line only apps, sudo is used for admin rights. For graphical apps in Kubuntu, kdesudo
<nikitis> of course not
<Mc-Nate> Yeaaaah
<Mc-Nate> I have find THE ide
<Aniar> nikitis: do you have other devices listed?
<nikitis> DUMMY AUDIO
<nikitis> Aniar, I want my HDA Intel to work.  KDE is saying it removed them, and is asking if it can forget about them.  I want the exact oposite
<Helpmeout2> ok and during install i made a username and pass, which i just logged into... is this like the gnome version where root is locked?
<nikitis> Why would OSSv4 remove my audio cards?
<Helpmeout2> how do i see if im logged in as root
<nikitis> Aniar, could it have blacklisted it?
<Aniar> nikitis: it's not uninstalling the driver for the card
<Aniar> nikitis: pulse is a sound server that interfacess with the hardware.  so it's talking about deregistering your HDA Intel with the pulse server
<genii-around> Helpmeout2: root account is disabled in all *buntu by default
<Aniar> forgetting it then removes the entries from the DB/conf file (whatever backends pulse)...
<Helpmeout2> ok yeah
<Aniar> nikitis: it's *supposed* to redetect on next startup, so that should be a safe operation
<Aniar> nikitis: you upgraded from 10.04 too, right?
<nikitis> Aniar, 10.10
<nikitis> to 11.04
<Aniar> nikitis: err. yeah.  me too
<nikitis> but sound worked
<nikitis> it only stopped working after I installed OSS
<nikitis> Aniar, so how do I tell it to keep and use my sound card?
<Aniar> nikitis: that's what I'm working out too...
<Aniar> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Aniar> nikitis: have you checked that wiki yet?
<Helpmeout2> is there any type of security software i need to get for kubuntu?
<Helpmeout2> i know linux is virus free and all
<Helpmeout2> but wasn't there a clam prog. or something
<Helpmeout2> does itunes support linux
<ChrisGagnon> Helpmeout2: most people used clamav to scan incoming email attachments on mail servers.
<Helpmeout2> oh ok
<Helpmeout2> what about itunes on linux? would i have to use wine?
<Helpmeout2> and one more question and ill leave lol
<Helpmeout2> after kdesudo apt-get upgrade, it says need to get 65.8mb/152mb of archives
<Helpmeout2> what do i type in
<Pici> usually after that it says something like: do you want to continue [Y/n]:   right?
<Helpmeout2> nah
<frodo>  @ Helpmeout2 check http://www.ehow.com/how_5197743_download-itunes-linux-ubuntu.html
<Helpmeout2> says After this operation, 172kb disk space will be freed.
<Pici> Helpmeout2: What does it say all the way at the bottom?
<Helpmeout2> that is the last thing it says
<Pici> Helpmeout2: It shouldn't be.  Try scrolling down, perhaps you accidentally scrolled up.
<Helpmeout2> oh at the top QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/$user/.config/ibus/bus
<Helpmeout2> maybe that has something to do with i
<Helpmeout2> it
<preecher> just installed unetbootin---when i try to open it it doesnt accept the admin password im using in kubu 11.04----ny ideas
<Linkmaster> Hey
<preecher> hey
<Linkmaster> pretty quiet here as of now
<preecher> i know---is there something simple im overlooking--ive instlled unetbootin & gparted and they will not accept my admin password
<anoneemouse> i dont get it... no #qt channel.... am i missing something?
<anoneemouse> *sorry for asking here
<genii-around> anoneemouse: I just did /join #qt   and it exists, 536 ppl in it
<anoneemouse> am i in some wretched forgotten timezone?
<anoneemouse> :/
<anoneemouse> your right... i wonder wtf happened earlier...
<genii-around> anoneemouse: Perhaps you got caught in the middle of a netsplit
<anoneemouse> probably... sadly it wasnt a banana split :(
<anoneemouse> i guess i might as well ask a question while i am here... im using 11.04, and my screen resolution settings don't want to stay put. it keeps resetting to my dual monitor resolution, making some modal dialigs pop up half cut off on the left of my screen
<Guest20921> hello
<sammy_> hello
<sammy_> hi
<sammy_> hi
<Linkmaster> hey
<preecher> anyone know why unetbootin & gparted will not accept my password in kubu 11.04???
<Linkmaster> What are you trying to do? :/
<preecher> open it
<preecher> instlled from kpackage & when i try to open either of them it says "wrong password"---only password i use
<preecher> even tried installin from terminal--same results
<Linkmaster> Hm..have you tried just pressing 'enter'?
<preecher> lol well no now that you mention it
<preecher> Failed to run /usr/bin/unetbootin ''rootcheck=no'' as user root.
<preecher> Wrong password.
<preecher> do you happen to know the terminal command to open unetbootin--mybe i try that
<preecher> well i used just unetbootin and got the same results
<preecher> isnt there a way to have the ubuntu software center instead of using kpackage?
<anoneemouse> im sure you can install it preecher
<ubuntu> HOW CAN I USE THE KONSOLE AUTO AS ROOT?
<preecher> if i cant get this unetbootin issue figured out im just gonna switch to something else--i like & use it alot
<rosco_y> I suddenly lost all of my audio, does anyone have any ideas I can try?
<rosco_y> never mind my audio, it was my headphones (volume dial turned all the way down :(
<Abhish> Cairo dock won't launch Kopete or Conversation. Don't know why. I have the KDE integration packkage installed.
 * Linkmaster was planning on vidling with Cairo sometime or another
<Linkmaster> You can use Docky, thats what I'm using
<Abhish> Linkmaster: Cairo is very nice actually, and excepting this issue integrates very nicely. This may not be an issue in Kubuntu though. I use openSUSE, but nobody in that channel seems to use Cairo.
<Linkmaster> Oh, I've wanted to use Cairo forever, I can't stand the GTK libs of Docky :P
<Linkmaster> You using KDE?
<dijonyummy> is kde/kubuntu for 11.04 very very slow for you folks? anything to improve it, i'm under virtualbox but still seems too slow, not just ui, but also networking
<Linkmaster> Because my only experience with openSUSE has been...bad, to say the least. My school uses a cracked up, locked down version of it supporte by Novell, so it sucks..
<Abhish> Linkmaster: Always KDE. Cairo only occasionaly reveals its GTK roots. Otherwise it feels native.
<Linkmaster> dijonyummy: Its pretty snappy for me, especially on less then a gig of RAM, so its probably the VB. You need the RAM to use the original OS plus whatever RAM you need to run the GuestOS. So that makes it slower
<Linkmaster> Abhish: its probably because there are decent ports over to KDE
#kubuntu 2011-05-27
<Abhish> Linkmaster: I love my openSUSE. Even under KDE this latest version outperforms the XFCE based Xubuntu, by a wide margin.
<Abhish> Linkmaster: The YaST tool is an amazing, wonderful, and mildly erotic thing.
<Linkmaster> Abhish: its probably because yours is good software. The software our school forces us to use is basically Windows in Kiosk mode :P you can see why my first experience was bad at best
<KerrMD> Would anyone happen to of a plugin or program that can tie into dolphin allowing me to right click an iso and mount it? dvd images and whatnot?
<KerrMD> Every program I've seen is gtk based as opposed to qt
<dijonyummy> my vm has 2GB of memory thats more than enough, actually i installed ubuntu, then added the kde desktop to it
<Linkmaster> KerrMD: someone could probably script it..if you know what your doing, you can make it a shellscript. perhaps
<KerrMD> Linkmaster: I am rubbish at scripting.. a complete and utter noob.
<Linkmaster> and dijonyummy thats why. Your using KDE libs and GTK+ libs on the same machine, no wonder its slow
<Logan_> Abhish: Have you tried Gnome3 on OpenSUSE?
<Abhish> Logan_: No, not interested really.
<Linkmaster> KerrMD: same here :P I know[knew] the command line for it though, but it didn't work too well
<Abhish> Logan_: The feedback I have heard though is that it is well implemented. Gnome3 is still a bit buggy though, as would be expected.
<Logan_> Abhish: I'm considering downloading Fedora or OpenSUSE to try it.
<Linkmaster> Gnome3 is what..three weeks old?
<Abhish> Logan_: Both are nice. Fedora is much better polished than Kubuntu was when I was using it not long ago. openSUSE is king of KDE though.
<KerrMD> Lol... vlc had what I wanted all along. I did not notice the "menu" icon at the bottom... now to get my sound to work properly within vlc
<Linkmaster> Abhish: thats arguable, and opinion. I like Kubuntu, since its specifically for KDE. I haven't seen something as well integrated as Kubuntu
<KerrMD> be back a bit later. Thanks for the assistance Linkmaster
<Abhish> Linkmaster: Kubuntu improved when they moved to 4.5 or 4.6 I don't remember which. But before that I found it to be slow, and painfully unstable.
<Linkmaster> Oh, agreed. Most users state that 3.* was bad in general, though that was KDE, rather then Kubuntu
<Abhish> Linkmaster: True, later versions of KDE benefitted everyone. But I did find it in Kubuntu to be significantly more painful than Fedora 14 or openSUSE 11.3 implementations.
<Linkmaster> It could be userpreference
<Linkmaster> There are some things that are annoying, and some that are amazing. its a world of choice, Linux is. I respect your choice of openSUSE, I'm glad that your happy with it. It may/may not work for me, I don't know. I know that I don't like Gnome openSUSE or Fedora, or Mint, or really anything gnome actually
<franklin> coe
<Abhish> Linkmaster: KDE is prettier, and has a much more powerful application environment.
<Linkmaster> Yep, which is why I said "no, never, not happening" to gnome
<valorie> hey y'all, now about taking this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<valorie> #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> too much chat and the support questions get lost
<yongsu> hi
<greyboy> yo
<greyboy> how do i get sound going in kubuntu, i have a xtreame gamer x-fi creative card
<greyboy> hello
 * wn1zid will race his gnome against any kde machine
<wn1zid> lol
<hakamy> which version of gnome do u use, wn1zid?
<wn1zid> i havnt tried 3 yet, still 2 buggy
<wn1zid> and personally, i think (like alot of others) that they screwed up by instituting unity.
<hakamy> is the Unity interface that bad?
 * hakamy haven't tried it yet
<wn1zid> hakamy-  2 many distros that sent out on doing it, dropped it not long after.
<Aniar> ok, pulse just isn't quite right here...
<JuJuBee> Is there an equivalent in kde for Places->Connect To Server in gnome?
<Aniar> JuJuBee: open up Dolphin, type the server name and path in the address bar
<Aniar> JuJuBee: you can also try the KDE launcher -> Computer -> Network
<Aniar> I need a "reset pulse configuration" howto, my google skilz are failing me. I don't want to start asking questions till I'm in a known state
<Aniar> anyone know one? (it's not in the !pulse wiki)
<valorie> Aniar: how about deleting .pulseaudio, whereever that might be?
<Aniar> valorie: just in my home?  (and it's apparently ".pulse/")
<Aniar> valorie: or is that as much of a guess as I've been making this afternoon? :)
<valorie> yes, in your home
<valorie> I've done it once, and it fixed whatever problem I was having
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2010/04/lucid-beta-bugs-and-alsamixer.html
<valorie> oh, it was alsamixer, sorry
<Aniar> valorie: yeah, alsa actually works (vmware plays sound)...
<Aniar> valorie: well, now KDE plays sound.  let's see if multiple clients are fixed...
<valorie> kewl!
<Aniar> valorie: well, I'm back to my 10.10 issue: only one client can connect, others just hang.  So, once firefox plays a sound, pidgin can't give me "new IM" notifications, amarok can't play, etc.
<valorie> I had that back in the day
<valorie> pulseaudio fixed it
<Aniar> lol.  pulseaudio *caused* it here
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<valorie> well, perhaps you should remove it then
<valorie> hmmm, not #pulseaudio
<Aniar> valorie: was considering it, but since it's default in 11.04+, it'll likely remain hard to keep it that way
<Aniar> valorie: yeah, didn't see one, and most of the forums talk specifically about Gnome/Ubuntu fixes/changes
<valorie> there is #pulsemedia
<valorie> not sure that's right
<valorie> the #phonon team might be able to help
<Aniar> valorie: /join #phonon
<Aniar> bah
<Aniar> I can't type
<FloodBotK1> Aniar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aniar> ok
<Aniar> i
<Aniar> won't do that, or make this joke again.
 * valorie is already in phonon anyway
<valorie> :-)
<newbiathon> can someone help me get sound and update my video card drivers, im runnin 64 bit
<areichman> is there any way to install VirtualBox 3.2 on (k)ubuntu 11.04?
<Newbiathon_> can someone help with a sound driver issue
<newbiathon> oops sorry didn't see the other window
<newbiathon> yo
<helpmeout> anyone awake?
<Newbiathon> can someone help with a sound driver issue?
<Newbiathon> i have a soundd blaster xtreame gamer chip
<Newbiathon> on 64 bit platform
<Newbiathon> anyone here?
<valorie> I'm here, but you haven't described the problem
<valorie> so I have no clue if I can offer you help or not
<valorie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Newbiathon> oh i need help getting sound drivers
<Newbiathon> i have a creative sound blaster xtreme gamer card
<Newbiathon> also need to get ati radeon h.d. 5850 drivers
<Newbiathon> would that be in the  package kit?
<valorie> Newbiathon: have you run jockey-kde?
<valorie> or you can find it in the systemsettings
<Newbiathon> where do i find the sys settings lol
<Newbiathon> nm found it
<Newbiathon> why is it that my windows is still on here partitioned but it doesn't ask me at bootup  which os to choose?
<TeslaTony> How can I set my clock to use a 24hr instead of 12hr time?
<valorie> when you right-click on the widget, I think there is a settings choice
<valorie> yes, with the little wrench icon
<TeslaTony> This is the one on the task bar
<valorie> right, that's what I was talking about
<valorie> widgets can live on the taskbar or desktop
<valorie> taskbar is just another widget
<corigo> Anyone point me at simple instructions for installing an app from a source tar.gz?
<Helpmeout2> yo i messed up my kubuntu theme somehow
<valorie> corigo: you should avoid that if at all possible
<Helpmeout2> any way to go back
<Helpmeout2> i don't want gnome ui
<corigo> Not
<valorie> sure, choose a different theme
<valorie> corigo: why?
<Helpmeout2> i was downloading so much at once i don't know what messed it up
<Helpmeout2> was getting themes and programs and all
<Helpmeout2> anyone
<Helpmeout2> ?
<Helpmeout2> help
<Helpmeout2> i don't want to reinstall
<valorie> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<valorie> hmmm, no info
<Helpmeout2> how come nobody helps me
<Helpmeout2> lol
<Helpmeout2> is it the nickname
<valorie> I'm looking something up for you
<valorie> why are you complaining?
<Helpmeout2> oh thnx
<Helpmeout2> no im just ready to rip my hair out
<valorie> in a console, run
<valorie> dpkg --configure -a
<valorie> that should fix any borked packages
<valorie> it might take awhile
<valorie> corigo: I know how to build from a tarball, but I'm reluctant to tell you
<valorie> unless you explain why you can't install the usual way
<Helpmeout2> what does the -a mean?
<valorie> all
<valorie> you can use --all instead if you like
<Helpmeout2> type it in a terminal shell?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> or Konsole, or yakuake
<valorie> whatever you use
<corigo> New version only available in source tar ball
<valorie> I see
<Helpmeout2> with a / in front
<Helpmeout2> ?
<valorie> no one has packaged it yet?
<corigo> yep
<valorie> Helpmeout2: you'll have to do sudo in front of it
<corigo> New Miro 4.01
<valorie> it's a command
<valorie> no /
<valorie> corigo: have you thought of using Project Neon instead?
<Helpmeout2> requires superuser
<Helpmeout2> so sudo?
<valorie> yes
<Helpmeout2> sorry im new
<valorie> corigo: have you seen http://www.getmiro.com/download/for-ubuntu/
<corigo> I've already got Amarok, does it stream video from my windows machine?
<valorie> Helpmeout2: we all start somewhere!
<valorie> corigo: Amarok is a music player
<valorie> you can install a video applet, which will play video podcasts
<preecher> i was in the process of installing kubuntu restricted extras--the download has completed but its stuck at 67%  of the installing part--any ideas on how to fix or stop this
<valorie> yikes, preecher
<valorie> that sucks
<valorie> you'll need to do what Helpmeout2 is doing
<valorie> dpkg --configure -a
<preecher> i know--idiot me installed linuxmint knowing i wouldnt like it and now im having to install kubu again
<Helpmeout2> ok so "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<valorie> but I would wait for awhile
<Helpmeout2> just like that?
<valorie> yes, without the quotes
<Helpmeout2> ah kdesudo
<valorie> no
<valorie> kdesudo is for running apps
<Helpmeout2> that didn't do anything
<valorie> yes, it is doing something
<valorie> just wait
<Helpmeout2> ah man i typed it like 5 times lol
<valorie> why type?
<valorie> copy/paste is so much better
<Helpmeout2> it just tabs down
<Helpmeout2> this is on a diff. comp
<valorie> ah
<corigo> Thanks Valorie...
<corigo> much better
<valorie> is that what you want?
<preecher> valerie ive been stuck at 67% for last our and 10 minutes so im gonna go ahead and follow with that command u gave
<valorie> oh, good
<valorie> ah
<Helpmeout2> so how long do i wait?
<Helpmeout2> i have 4 gigs of ram
<valorie> so you get right back to the prompt?
<valorie> if you are back to the prompt, it's done
<valorie> maybe there was only one stuffed package
<Helpmeout2> yeah im back
<Helpmeout2> it just tabbed down a line
<Helpmeout2> didn't do anything
<valorie> I'm out of ideas then, sorry
<valorie> dpkg is a miracle worker
<Helpmeout2> np ill just reinstall the damn thing
<valorie> perhaps you got a crappy theme with a bug
<Helpmeout2> yeah
<Helpmeout2> prob.
<Helpmeout2> i got a little carried away
<valorie> I love Oxygen, so I stick with it
<Helpmeout2> now i remember why i quit using ubuntu
<Helpmeout2> linux is so sensative
<valorie> in general, the standard Kubuntu is exactly what I like
<Helpmeout2> yeah
<Helpmeout2> i liked the default
<valorie> actually, I find it very robust
<Helpmeout2> was just monkeying around
<Helpmeout2> while waiting for downloads
<Helpmeout2> son of .....
<Helpmeout2> i had all the apps i wanted
<Helpmeout2> guess they aren't going anywhere
<valorie> you know, you could do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> that will remove unneeded cruft
<preecher> valerie--i did the command---now when i open kpackage its saying i have the restricted extras
<valorie> super!
<valorie> that's dpkg for ya
<valorie> awesome
<preecher> oh i thought it was like a delete--didnt know it finished the job---many thanks
<valorie> no, it forces a finish
<preecher> again thx-)
<valorie> you are most welcome
<Helpmeout2> well here we go again
<Helpmeout2> can you change the name of the work station
<Helpmeout2> once installed?
<Helpmeout2> also i never could figure out my sound issue
<valorie> your sound issue?
<valorie> I don't know about the name
<valorie> probably, but I don't know how
<Helpmeout2> yah i have a x-fi xtreme gamer card
<valorie> and did you use jockey-kde?
<valorie> or systemsettings?
<Helpmeout2> and also when i log in it doesn't ask if i want to log to my window partition
<Helpmeout2> how do i get back to my win7 part
<valorie> you might need to run grub repair
<valorie> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Helpmeout2> k
<valorie> use the second link for that
<valorie> command might even be grub-repair
<Helpmeout2> i don't mean to hurt kubuntu's feelings and i think it looks and has a way better feel
<Helpmeout2> but my exp. with gnome were easier
<Helpmeout2> so far
<valorie> ok
<Helpmeout2> for $x reason
<valorie> I like gnome users
<valorie> I just don't like *gnome*
<valorie> but to each hir own
<Helpmeout2> is there a way other than using wine to use my ipod touch on kubuntu
<preecher> ive another question since im lurking about--is it ok to install packages from terminal as opposed to the kpackage--is it just as good is what i mean--reason im asking is the downloads seem to fly
<Helpmeout2> yeah once i learn a bit more i won't mind it
<valorie> you might try gtkpod
<valorie> yes, I usually use the console
<preecher> k
<valorie> much faster, and fewer problems
<Helpmeout2> so can i change the pc name in the system?
<valorie> Helpmeout2: probably, but I don't know how
<nodragon> help ! why my picasa can't run
<nodragon> ?
<Helpmeout2> rekonq is god aweful lol
<yuvankumar_> hi,  sry for the newbie question...how do i update my alsa driver using kpackage kit?
<valorie> update it
<yuvankumar_> when i do cat /asound/version it says version 1.0.23, but when i look at kpackage kit, it says i have 1.0.24 installed
<valorie> you run alsadriver in a console
<valorie> oh
<valorie> that's odd
<yuvankumar_> hmm...i just type alsadriver in konsole? the command doesn't work
<valorie> oops, sorry
<valorie> I was thinking of alsamixer
<yuvankumar_> yeah, having a hard time with nvidia graphic card
<nodragon> i found the muon is better than kpackage
<valorie> so in kpgk, you can reinstall
<valorie> indeed, I use muon almost exclusively -- except for the console
<yuvankumar_> nodragon: thx, will check out muon
<yuvankumar_> lol, nvr heard of it before...
<valorie> it's new
<valorie> kpackagekit has been improving, however
<valorie> so eventually they will have to fight it out, I guess
<yuvankumar_> let me try reinstalling on kpackage first, if it still doesn't work, then i'll switch to muon
<yuvankumar_> thx guys!
<nodragon> my kpackage is always can`t run  so  i changed moun
<Helpmeout2> ok in ubuntu it is gksu gedit /etc/hostname
<Helpmeout2> to change it
<Helpmeout2> so what what it be in kubuntu
<valorie> it would be kdesudo
<valorie> rather than gksu
<valorie> you can use gedit, kate, vim, whatever you like
<valorie> kate is my favorite
<Helpmeout2> won't let me save changes
<valorie> you started it with kdesudo?
<Helpmeout2> i went to the file manually
<Helpmeout2> ui style
<Helpmeout2> what would console cmd be
<valorie> you can go there from Kate
<Helpmeout2> it is in root/etc/hostname
<valorie> if you start it from kdesudo
<Helpmeout2> how do i do that
<valorie> kdesudo kate
<valorie> open file
<valorie> go and open it
<valorie> and remember to Save As when you save it
<Helpmeout2> fudge
<Helpmeout2> lol
<Helpmeout2> now when i try to kdesudo kate it says cannot connect to x server :0
<Helpmeout2> bc i need to change the hosts file to
<Helpmeout2> i changed hostname
<Helpmeout2> durp dee durp
<Helpmeout2> now what
<elijah> ever since upgrading to 11.04 I can't shutdown or restart, i can standby though
<elijah> Is there a way I can see what is going on?
<elijah> Or maybe manually restart with the CLI
<Helpmeout2> maaaannnn
<Helpmeout2> this sucks
<elijah> Hmm, I also can't update with kpackagekit, it keeps waiting for a lock of somesort, after I enter my pass
<elijah> Almost like something is on a separate screen, yet Nvidia settings only show the one screen
<Tm_T> elijah: are you familiar with CLI ?
<elijah> Yet my left and top screen have infinite space it seems past the screen edge, so there is space there....
<elijah> Tm_T: yes
<noaXess> good morning
<elijah> I think the issue is that there are dialogues on the left void of the screen
<Tm_T> elijah: ok, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to run normal update for installed packages
<noaXess> can i foncigure kate to open a new instance if i open another file from dolphin?
<Tm_T> elijah: "sudo shutdown -h now" to shutdown the system
<Helpmeout2> guys pleeeease help
<Helpmeout2> i changed my /etc/hostname file
<Helpmeout2> and want to change it back to the original computer name
<Helpmeout2> bc now it is broken
<elijah> Tm_T: hmm, i ran that and it finished with "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<elijah> Helpmeout2: Do you mean you changed the filename or just the contents of it?
<elijah> brb, gonna do the shutdown command Tm_T
<Tm_T> elijah: so do it (:
<elijah> gosh, must be late, so obvious :_
<Tm_T> Helpmeout2: do you have the full desktop running in front of me?
<Tm_T> front of you obviously ...
 * Tm_T needs his morning coffee
<preecher> lol
<Helpmeout2> sorry yeah i changed the actual hostname in the file
<Helpmeout2> sorry i was reading
<Helpmeout2> then i couldn't access the hosts file to change it there
<Helpmeout2> i just knew it would break
<valorie> what?
<valorie> you changed it, but you couldn't change it?
<valorie> that makes no sense
<Helpmeout2> no
<Helpmeout2> hostname and hosts are two seperate files
<valorie> describe what you did
<Helpmeout2> look in your etc folder
<Helpmeout2> i changed the hostname in the /etc/hostname file with kdesudo kate
<Helpmeout2> then navigated to etc/hostname
<Helpmeout2> changed the name inside the file
<Helpmeout2> went back to terminal
<Helpmeout2> typed in kdesudo kate and no dice
<valorie> was kate still running?
<Helpmeout2> can't remember
<valorie> you can't do two sudo commands at the same time
<Helpmeout2> i just rebooted
<Helpmeout2> ah that might be it
<Helpmeout2> ok
<Helpmeout2> i just edited the hosts file
<Helpmeout2> wonder if that will fix it
<Helpmeout2> is anything else tied to the hostname
<Helpmeout2> ok weird
<Helpmeout2> and now there are 2 files with recycle symbols on them named hostnam~ and hosts~ next to the txt ones
<elijah> Tm_T: thanks for your advice!
<Tm_T> np (:
<elijah> all is working now, I did have to manually set resolution in nvidia settings to get my ghost screen to turn off
<elijah> but other than that,  very helpful!
<valorie> Helpmeout2: that's why I said to Save As
<Helpmeout2> ok it wouldn't let me update lol
<valorie> so you would have a backup file
<Helpmeout2> would be faster to reinstall at this rate
<Helpmeout2> lesson learned
<Helpmeout2> so basically linux is like a heiarchy
<Helpmeout2> stemming down from /
<Helpmeout2> then /home
<Helpmeout2> or /user
<valorie> yes
<valorie> very organized
<Helpmeout2> i like it that way
<Helpmeout2> easier to understan really
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Helpmeout2> ok and cd .. takes you back a folder
<Helpmeout2> how do you go forward a folder
<Helpmeout2> ls?
<valorie> ls lists the files and folders
<valorie> you can cd as far up or down as you want
<Helpmeout2> thnx for that link btw very helpful
<valorie> cd=change dir
<Helpmeout2> gotcha
<valorie> ubottu is endlessly useful
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> but not intelligent
<valorie> lol
<Helpmeout2> linux is stubborn as i am
<elijah> Is there a way to adjust trackpad sensitivity, I just googled this and am coming up dry
<elijah> my trackpad is always getting touched while typing
<valorie> synaptix or something like that, I think
<valorie> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<valorie> heh
<Helpmeout2> so basically you could burry the root kernal behind like a ton more folders to secure it better but would have to change all of the dir routes for everything
<valorie> secure it better?
<Helpmeout2> since prob every linux user knows that most of the time it is / then /home, /etc, etc..
<valorie> the kernel is secure
<Helpmeout2> yeah i know
<valorie> also, *buntu is secure
<valorie> and comes without a Root login by design
<MadRobot> Hi all
<Helpmeout2> yeah so basically impossible to access without passwork
<Helpmeout2> password*
<valorie> exactly
<Helpmeout2> unless you tamper with it of cours
<Helpmeout2> e
<valorie> linux is designed to be secure
<valorie> because it was originally only used in servers
<valorie> there were no personal computers back in the old days
<Helpmeout2> windows is getting more secure ive noticed
<MadRobot> I've been recieving this notification for sometime now and it's getting annoying recently.  It says: "Could not download the proxy configuration script:
<MadRobot> Could not connect to host my-proxy.co.uk: Socket operation timed out.".  What could be the problem?
<Helpmeout2> they are trying to pull a linux kind of
<Helpmeout2> with the locked system account and all
<Helpmeout2> hey is Gimp near as good as photoshop?
<Helpmeout2> can you do layering?
<Tm_T> yes
<Helpmeout2> awesome
<Helpmeout2> my trial is up and my torrent days have been long gone
<Helpmeout2> even though stealing from adobe wouldn't bother me much
<Helpmeout2> j/k
<Helpmeout2> what is the terminal shortcut?
<Tm_T> what do you mean?
<Helpmeout2> shift+f4
<Helpmeout2> oh is there a built in ftp server in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Helpmeout2: well, not really, but you can easily install one
<Tm_T> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Tm_T> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Helpmeout2> any reccomendations?
<Tm_T> not really, I don't use ftpd
<Helpmeout2> is there a apple theme for kde?
<Helpmeout2> lol
<Helpmeout2> linux reminds me of mac
<Helpmeout2> but free of course
<valorie> look at kde-looks.org and search for Mac
<valorie> I'm sure there are such themes
<Helpmeout2> k i just don't want to jack my settings up
<Helpmeout2> is there any way to set a restore point or backup?
<valorie> millions of ways to backup, of course
<valorie> best way to backup settings files is to copy them to another file called Old$setting or something similar
<valorie> then you can always roll back to them
<Helpmeout2> so just copy the root folder and and stick it in a new b4 making changes right?
<Helpmeout2> and what is ssl good for?
<valorie> you need to do some more reading
<valorie> the root folder has some settings, for sure
<valorie> but that is not where your app settings and such are
<valorie> most of those are in your home folder
<valorie> ~/.kde , most of them
<valorie> ssl for IRC?
<valorie> more secure way to connect
<Helpmeout2> how do i connect through ssl?
<Helpmeout2> yeah i do need to read more
<Helpmeout2> are there free proxy servers now days
<valorie> !ssl
<valorie> silly ubbotu
<valorie> just google on secure connection IRC
<valorie> also look at your MOTD here
<valorie> it will give you more specific information about freenode
<c2tarun> the performance of my kubuntu degrades if I switch off the power and try to run my laptop on battery power. Why so? How to fix it?
<MadRobot> Hi all
<MadRobot> I've been recieving this notification for sometime now and it's getting annoying recently. It says: "Could not download the proxy configuration script:
<MadRobot> Could not connect to host my-proxy.co.uk: Socket operation timed out.". What could be the problem?
<valorie> c2tarun: you can make it run full-power if you want
<valorie> in systemsettings
<valorie> battery won't last as long, of course
<c2tarun> valorie: where in systemsettings?
<valorie> MadRobot: did you google that error message?
<valorie> hardware > power management
<MadRobot> valorie: Yeah, but I did't find anything relevant.
<c2tarun> valorie: there is no hardware option, I tried to fix this issue by changing profiles but no luck. System is still performing very slow.
<c2tarun> *profile=power profiles
<valorie> weird
<valorie> are you running 11.04?
<c2tarun> valorie: yup
<valorie> MadRobot: poke around in /etc/NetworkManager/
<valorie> maybe you'll find something relevant
<c2tarun> valorie: any suggestions?
<valorie> ha, have you tried the battery widget?
<Clown_Knife> Hi All
<c2tarun> valorie: the one in tray icon? I tried it, its taking  me to power management only
<valorie> and none of that works?
<valorie> weird
<MadRobot> valorie: what is it that I should be looking for in etc/NetworkManager/?
<c2tarun> valorie: nope, power profiles are just helping me changing brightness,  but nothing for slow performance.
<valorie> MadRobot: my-proxy.co.uk
<valorie> for some reason you are trying to connect there
<MadRobot> valorie: Nope, couldnt find that.
<valorie> and it isn't working out
<MadRobot> valorie: I don't even remember trying to do such a thing.
<valorie> so do you have a firewall with such a setting? a modem?
<MadRobot> umm.. no. None that I know of at least.
<valorie> either #ubuntu-network or #networking might be able to help
<MadRobot> valorie: Thanks
<c2tarun_> valorie: any idea where should I ask about power management problem?
<valorie> c2tarun: hmmm
<valorie> maybe #ubuntu-kernel?
<valorie> that's all I can think of
<valorie> without the ? of course
<valorie> #ubuntu-kernel
<anuvrat> hi
<anuvrat> I was trying to use the ghost (aurorae) theme
<anuvrat> although the ghost desktop theme works perfectly fine
<anuvrat> ghost (aurorae) window decoration breaks
<anuvrat> Window borders flicker and loose their decoration too
<anuvrat> can somebody help me filx this?
<anuvrat> Aurorare is compatible right?
<NinjaWulfe> Hello, I have a question, Im having a little bit of issues Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. But when i try to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf acess id denied, read only, file system...
<NinjaWulfe> is*
<Linkmaster> Use it as sudo/kdesudo
<Linkmaster> if that doesn't work, add writable to its permissions
<NinjaWulfe> i tryed to add writable, it says root, everything else is dimmed out
<Linkmaster> Hmm...
<Linkmaster> 'sudo chmod +x apt.conf'?
<NinjaWulfe> lol!! chmod: cannot access `apt.conf\nsudo chmod +x apt.conf': No such file or directory this is rediculous, ive been trying different ways to fix it for like 6 hrs
<Linkmaster> Huh....if it says its not there, I don't know how to help D: I'm sorry man
<NinjaWulfe> its alright, im a female btw. lol ;)neway imma try n see what i can do
<Linkmaster> *I'm sorry chickski xD
<Linkmaster> and good luck
<NinjaWulfe> thank you :) debating on taking courses 4 kubuntu, todays the first time used for me, used to ubuntu 10.04, or puppy.. just kinda ended up gettin it
<jussi> NinjaWulfe: nice to have you along. :) DO feel free to join us in #kubuntu-offtopic for some general nonsense chat :)
<Linkmaster> Whoa, did you straight install 11.04?
<Linkmaster> nonsense is about right...xD
<Linkmaster> But does kubuntu even have that...let me check my own file path, hold on
<Linkmaster> check the 'apt.conf.d' folder. that might be what your looking for NinjaWulfe
<gr> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please I am facing a problem. I am not able to update or open the synaptic manager. The error is as follows
<TornadoXubuntu> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<TornadoXubuntu> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jussi> TornadoXubuntu: ouch, Ive not seen that before
<Linkmaster> niether have I..I have some errors because I'm too lazy to comment out some sources, but not like that
<jussi> TornadoXubuntu: try in konsole: sudo apt-get update
<jussi> Id be interested to see the output in  a pastebin
<Linkmaster> Yeah, that does sound like something...pleasant
<TornadoXubuntu> here is the output: http://pastebin.com/2tdev2UW
<TornadoXubuntu> after issuing apt-get update
<jussi> TornadoXubuntu: cripes, you have a load of strange repos there...
<Linkmaster> thats the same as mine. Go through your souces.list, and either delete or comment out the ones that its complaining about. Then you should be able to get an empty response
<jussi> TornadoXubuntu: its likely that one of those has hosed your system - not much we can help you with.
<TornadoXubuntu> i will try to change that... Thanks anyway
<TornadoXubuntu> i removed almost all of them, and still i am receiving the message of: The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken
<andeeeuk> Has anyone got adobe Illustrator working in wine?
<Linkmaster> Hm...when did this happen?
<Linkmaster> andeeeuk: if you dont mind me asking...why would you use it on Linux?
<TornadoXubuntu> after you told me to comment many of them from software sources
<andeeeuk> Why would i want to use Winblows :p
<Linkmaster> andeeeuk: why not use GIMP or something?
<Linkmaster> and TornadoXubuntu it really does sound like your system is hosed...
<andeeeuk> The question is has anyone got it working. I know about the other applications and used them. It would just be great to have the pro alternatives working
<TornadoXubuntu> do you think there is anything i can do at the moment?
<TornadoXubuntu> andeeuk, most adobe programs malfunction with wine...
<TornadoXubuntu> adobe has special versions for linux
<TornadoXubuntu> not for everything though
<andeeeuk> adobe has special versions for linx?!?
<andeeeuk> since when?
<Linkmaster> TornadoXubuntu: I don't think so man :/ someone with more skill might be able to help, though at the same time they might say just reinstall
<TornadoXubuntu> i see... thanks a lot linkmaster
<andeeeuk> I have Photoshop CS4 working well
<Linkmaster> Not much help I'm afraid D:
<andeeeuk> just not illustrator
<TornadoXubuntu> i told you, not everything works
<TornadoXubuntu> they have many problems
<TornadoXubuntu> install windows or check if adobe has issued any packages for linux
<TornadoXubuntu> though it won't be for free, if they issued anything
<andeeeuk> Wow...lol. I know not everything work. That is whey oi am asking anyone if they have got it working well. P.s. there are not linux versions of these apps and wont be for sometime
 * Linkmaster thinks its because corporations hate the wonderfulness of Linux
<andeeeuk> Lol, so very true Linkmaster shame on them :P
<Linkmaster> :P
<andeeeuk> has anyone the irc for ubuntu instead of kbuntu?
<Linkmaster> mines 'irc.ubuntu.net' xD
<andeeeuk> lol
<andeeeuk> thanks
<gr> hi. i have installed on my notebook machine (celeron 1,5 ghz+750mb ram) kubuntu 10.04 after some years in XP (preloaded). KDE running well and fast. The only problem is that Firefox is very slow downloadinfd certain pages (although bandwith is very large) so i went to Chrome. GC is faster but still cannot load quickly certain pages (like blogsot.com or google related) although the download speed is almost 1,5mb/s. i have a contact wih my isp to make faster the
<gr> line and they gave me also dns entries. The problem is still the same. Does any one have any idea if the problem is because of the compability of hardware and kubuntu or anything else?
<Linkmaster> not at all. If your having issues with only certain pages, then its the browser/servers fault
<gr> @linkmaster. thank you for your opinion. actually the most of the pages which they dont have advertisments and google's ads they load extremely fast so maybe what you say is right. is there any way to be fixed this fault which all browsers make (firefox/opera/chrome). chrome is lightly better.
<valorie> gr: try adblock or flashblock
<valorie> it's a bit annoying, but it turns off the ads
<valorie> noscript is useful also
<valorie> annoying but useful
<gr> @valorie. it's a good idea and i tried already to load "heany" pages via free proxies and is much better but annying too because they have adverts and they open some new windows. adblock and flash block are available for chrome too and for linux distros?
<valorie> not sure about chrome
<valorie> it was a bit lacking last I checked
<valorie> I use FF and rekonq
<gr> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom here it says that is supported.
<Briareos1> I encrypted my partitions with LUKS in a prior kubuntu version - today I upgraded to natty and it cannot be booted. However, booting the old kernel works.
<Briareos1> any hint on how I can use the new install with the new kernel?
<Peace-> Briareos1: eh?
<Briareos1> old kernel = 2.6.35-28-generic; new kernel = 2.6.38-8-generic
<Briareos1> I already re-created the ram-disk
<Briareos1> Peace-: ?
<murali> plesae help. hw to repair kubuntu. its keep freezina a lot
<Peace-> murali: ehhehe freeze eh
<murali> yeah
<Peace-> well you need to understand why does it freeze
<Peace-> could be the video card
<Peace-> or other sutff
<murali> how can i do tht. i dnt have a video card
<murali> it workd fine till yesterday
<Peace-> you need to undestand
<Peace-> test
<murali> test?
<Peace-> if before it worked well ==> some upgrade ?
<Peace-> has messed the system?
<Peace-> i have no time right now
<murali> i am not sure. done updates couple of times
<murali> is there a repair option in kubuntu?
<Peace-> murali: freeze can depend from a lots of stuff
<Peace-> murali: kernel , driver
<murali> wat shud i do? how to isolate the prob?
<Peace-> kmenu ==> search for log
<Peace-> murali: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/27/plasma-desktopPV1745.jpg
<murali> opened it. now?
<murali> file:///home/murali/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<murali> 27/05/2011 3:10:16 pm	HOME	pulseaudio[1902]	core-util.c: Failed to stat runtime directory /home/murali/.pulse/2ebb9c92b71c3edb0c085ff44da5ab3f-runtime: Invalid argument
<murali> 27/05/2011 3:10:16 pm	HOME	pulseaudio[1902]	lock-autospawn.c: Cannot access autospawn lock.
<murali> 27/05/2011 3:10:16 pm	HOME	pulseaudio[1902]	main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock
<murali> the above lines keep repeating mostly
<FloodBotK1> murali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<murali> ok sorry
<murali> Peace, wat shud i do next?
<murali> Please help. kubuntu keeps freezing
<murali> Please help. can i repair kubuntu 10.04
<DareDevil_> good mornig cani speak italian?
<murali> Please help. how can i repair kubuntu 10.04?
<szal> !it | DareDevil_
<ubottu> DareDevil_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<appletree> Hi2all
<chilmaaster> hey guys
<natman2> chilmaaster: hi
<chilmaaster> i'm having some problems with my wifi connection on Kubuntu 10.04. Somehow it doesn't connect automatically anymore although the "connect automaticly" checkbox is selected. common problem?
<natman2> chilmaaster: whats the wireless manager, is it the default one?
<chilmaaster> it's the default kubuntu networkManager
<natman2> chilmaaster: did it ever connect for you?
<natman2> NaBoo:
<natman2> sorry!
<NaBoo> hm?
<natman2> hit key by mistake sorry
<chilmaaster> yes it did
<natman2> chilmaaster: is your wireless turned on? desktop or laptop?
<chilmaaster> it is a laptop
<natman2> chilmaaster: is the wireless light on?
<chilmaaster> yes. i mean wifi connection works fine it's just it does not connect automaticly
<natman2> chilmaaster: have you the kwallet enabled?
<chilmaaster> yes i do
<natman2> chilmaaster: and if you chosse to connect will it work?
<chilmaaster> manually it works fine
<natman2> chilmaaster: ok this is just my own personal experience i cant promise anything but try:
<natman2> chilmaaster: Go into sys settings and disable Kwallet, then reboot and ask to connect, if will ask for the password ( if there is one on the wireless ) give it and tick "remember" ( something like that not sure of the name )
<natman2> chilmaaster: check your connected, log out and in / reboot and check that you connect automatically
<natman2> chilmaaster: option 2
<natman2> chilmaaster: try clicking on knetworkmanager and manage connections
<natman2> chilmaaster: then delete your current connection and basically start from scratch all over again
<natman2> chilmaaster: after that im stumped perhaps a new network manger?
<chilmaaster> thank you natman2
<chilmaaster> i'll start with option 2 ;)
<natman2> chilmaaster: lets hope it works! natman2
<chilmaaster> will give feedback in a few minutes
<chilmaaster> natman2 thank u, it worked
<natman2> chilmaaster: Cool!
<natman2> chilmaaster: not a pretty solution but it worked :)
<chilmaaster> though i don't know how it worked before
<chilmaaster> cos on my wifi network setting it said no securitiy (no pw required). just changed it to WPA2/personal and entered the key.
<chilmaaster> now it works
<chilmaaster> weird
<chilmaaster> anyway, does someone have experience with the hibernating mode an Kubuntu? it just doesn't work at all on my laptop
<chilmaaster> i send the laptop into hibernate. Next time i switch it on it's just black screen
<natman2> chilmaaster: have you gone into kpowerdevil and checked the settings?
<chilmaaster> no i don't even know this
<chilmaaster> i'll give it a try
<natman2> chilmaaster: click the little battery icon on taskbar, then the little spanner then have a poke around and cross your fingers :)
<chilmaaster> thx hey
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> is there a PPA for kde 4.7 beta?
<JuJuBee> In gnome I can go to places->connect to server.  What is the equivalent in kde?
<natman2> JuJuBee: try dolphin - network
<JuJuBee> natman2: where is that in dolphin?
<natman2> JuJuBee: its just the file manger, alt+F2 type Dolphin
<JuJuBee> I have dolphin open, where is network?
<natman2> JuJuBee: Left hand menu under Home
<JuJuBee> Not here... have Root, Trash then disc's and custom folders....
<natman2> JuJuBee: inside Dolphin do you have the bar at the top for typing in locations
<JuJuBee> sure
<natman2> JuJuBee: Type "remote:/"
<JuJuBee> Ah  so if  I need to use openvpn to connect to a drive at work, do I run openvpn then go here?
<natman2> JuJuBee: sorry not really sure, all i ever use that for is ssh'ing
<JuJuBee> We can no longer ssh to our home dir's on the work servers.  Have to map a network drive now with openvpn
<JuJuBee> Not sure how to do that in kde...
<natman2> ok bye
<cousin_mario> JuJuBee: I'd try with network-manager-openvpn-kde.
<JuJuBee> cousin_mario: thanks, I will give that a go
<JuJuBee> cousin_mario: you ever use that?
<cousin_mario> JuJuBee: No, I've just switched to kde.
<cousin_mario> JuJuBee: I use the openvpn client in my router for such purposes.
<cousin_mario> JuJuBee: by they way, you'll have to make sure that not all of your traffic is routed through your employer's network.
<JuJuBee> cousin_mario: my job provides me with a config file I use when starting openvpn, how do I enter that info in the config file into the connection properties...
<dimroum> Hello. Kubuntu does not save multimonitor configuaration. Any advice?
<JuJuBee> cousin_mario: yea, I get that, but need to connect first..
<JuJuBee> dimroum: what are you talking about, I use multiple monitors...
<cousin_mario> JuJuBee: I'm not sure, I've never used that graphical client.
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> thanks anyway
<cousin_mario> JuJuBee: You'll probably have to copy it into /etc/openvpn
<dimroum> I have install two monitos. I have to setup the dual monitor every time i boot on kubuntu
<dimroum> JuJuBee: Could you please explain more?
<JuJuBee> dimroum: is the monitor connected before boot
<dimroum> JuJubee: yes
<JuJuBee> dimroum: have you looked at System Settings->Display and Montior?
<dimroum> JuJubee:Both monitors are installed , up, and runnig before boot
<dimroum> JuJubee: from system settings  i choose display and monitor
<JuJuBee> dimroum: what video card are you using?
<dimroum> JuJubee: the one installed on motherboard
<JuJuBee> dimroum: really ?
<dimroum> JuJubee: this configuration works properly on windows
<JuJuBee> dimroum:  is it nVidia or ATI
<JuJuBee> dimroum: so, this is not windoze
<dimroum> JuJubee: when settings are ajjusted, all works ok. but only while this session until shutdown
<dimroum> JuJubee:ati
<JuJuBee> dimroum: did you install the ati drivers and is there a control panel or something for the video settings for the ATI card?
<dimroum> JuJubee: i am using kubuntu 11.04
<dimroum> JuJubee: i am not sure? How can I check this?
<JuJuBee> dimroum:  I am using nVidia, so I cant help much with ATI.
<dimroum> JuJubee:Now I am working on both monitors and works ok
<JuJuBee> I understand
<JuJuBee> What I had to do was use the nvidia control panel to create a working xorg.conf file and save it in /etc/X11/ so when I boot, the config is applied.
<dimroum> JuJubee: do you mean that you rae using two monitors and your Linux installation remebers settinmgs?
<JuJuBee> yes
<cousin_mario> bbl
<dimroum> JuJubee:Thie xorg.conf file must be created within control panel?
<JuJuBee> dimroum: my xorg.conf file is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613713/  have a look at yours and see if you can use mine as a template but don't simply copy/paste it as the settings will be different and you can do physical damage if improperly configured..
<dimroum> JuJubee:Thanks
<JuJuBee> dimroum: that is how I did it.  You can look to see what you already have configured and use mine to help create a dual display
<dimroum> JuJubee:Thank you a lot. I agoing to follow your suggestion right now
<JuJuBee> be careful.   the sync rates will likely be different
<dimroum> JuJubee: I am reading your file now
<JuJuBee> Paste your xorg.conf file and maybe I can help you create one...
<dimroum> JuJubee: Thanks again. I am going to work out this. bye
<JuJuBee> bye
<vbgunz> I just upgraded from a gtx 460 to a radeon 5850. If I selected shared memory in effects the whole screen becomes garbled. only texture from pixmap works. anyhow, the card should be better in a sense but it doesn't feel like it. anybody have an idea what I can do to improve performance?
<Graf_Westerholt> vbgunz, do you have the ATI drivers?
<vbgunz> Graf_Westerholt: I believe I do. I went to additional drivers and activated catalyst
<Graf_Westerholt> Did you restart the x server?
<vbgunz> I rebooted
<Graf_Westerholt> vbgunz normaly it should work now.
<vbgunz> I believe my best performance came from shared memory. but if I activate shared memory for this card, the entire screen becomes corrupt
<Graf_Westerholt> vbgunz, why shared memory?
<vbgunz> I believe shared memory is what gave me the best performance with my gtx 460. e.g., almost everything was super smooth.
<Graf_Westerholt> vbgunz shared memory is crap.
<Graf_Westerholt> It is very slow.
<vbgunz> it's really not an option though atm. which is ok. right now I am doing texture from pixmap which isn't bad but I feel like some sort of performance is lacking here
<Graf_Westerholt> Disable shared memory vbgunz
<vbgunz> I did. I had no choice. for me, shared memory really worked better with the former card
<Graf_Westerholt> That is strange. Shared memory is for graphic cards without graphic memory. Your card has its own faster memory.
<vbgunz> not sure whats up. my graphics are a bit choppy. I am looking for 2 things equivalent to nvidia. nvidia had a way to write a xorg.conf and nvidia had a powermizer setting which would make the power consumption adaptable or tuned for performance. I am not finding either in the control center
<vbgunz> hmm, seems like more options might be available to me in the cli app aticonfig
<vbgunz> I did it. I think I wrote the default xorg.conf
<vbgunz> brb
<vbgunz> gonna restart x
<dan____> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<dan_l> Halp!  What version of firefox installs with the installer in Kubuntu 11.04?
<Graf_Westerholt> 4.0.1
<dan_l> Graf_westerholt:  thanks.
<dan_l> I was worried it was still late 3
<dan_l> I converted another user
<dan_l> If I do like 3 more, shuttleworth sends me a set of steak knives or a wrist watch
<jussi> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3 (natty), package size 13779 kB, installed size 28720 kB
<jussi> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> jussi :)
<vbgunz> anybody know how to list my powerstates? how to change them? with an ati card? I do have aticonfig *but* don't have --list-states or --set-state
<sourav7mishra> Hi I am trying to build kdevelop and to resolve the dependency I should install package 'Qt-devel >= 4.5.2' and 'Boost MultiIndex library >= 1.35', can anyone please tell me the correct package name in kubuntu repository
<peace2_> sourav7mishra: sudo apt-get build-dep kdevelop
<BluesKaj> ImportError: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32...wonder if they're hiding a 32 bit version hoping I have ia32-libs installed
<soee> i see in repos qt4gui for wine but it uses wine 1.0 right? and newest version of wine is 1.3?
<natman2> anyone know about searching within Kubuntu?
<ubuntufreak> Hi guys, i am having problem with restoring my GRUB in Kubuntu 11.04 installation and this the result of the boot-info-script http://paste.kde.org/75397/  any help ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak, looks like you have the old grub installed , you should be using grub2 with 11.04
<BluesKaj> !grub legacy
<BluesKaj> !info grub legacy
<ubottu> 'legacy' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<genii-around> ubuntufreak: Probably no ext4 support loaded pre-boot
<Pici> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Pici> !grub1
<ubottu> grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<BluesKaj> hmm, didn't mean to create a flood :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , he's asking wherever he can get an answer
<ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: how do i install grub2 using the live cd ?
<ubuntufreak> genii-around: how do i restore the grub2 using the kubuntu live cd ?
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: thanks will check it !
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak, just open a terminal and follow this if the other one isn't helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: thanks for the link will check it now
<ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: when i try the install command i get this error http://paste.kde.org/75403/
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak, remove grub (which will be the old one) then install grub2
<ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: i dont have any write permission on the mounted drive
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak, then you'll have to install ubuntu again . thisn time when it asks for the boatloader say yes to grub
<ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: the actual problem was when i removed the windoz and resized my kubuntu partition to occupy the space before, the grub2 was deleted i guess
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak, do you have everything installed on / , or do you have a /home partition as well ?
<ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: everything is installed in the / partition only
<BluesKaj> ubuntufreak, this might work for you
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BluesKaj> follow the tutorial about reinstalling grub after installing windows , it's essentially the same thing .
<nikitis> How do I capture printscreen?  alt+printscreen doesn't work.
<DarthFrog> nikitis: You want a screenshot?  kscreenshot is your tool..
<jussi> nikitis: printscreen by itself?
<DarthFrog> Err, make that ksnapshot, not kscreenshot. :-)
<nodragon> hello!!
<seesall> hey
<nodragon> I`m new
<Mc-Nate> Welcome
<nodragon> thx
<Mc-Nate> You know programming languages?
<nodragon> yes
<seesall> cool
<nodragon> i little
<Mc-Nate> What programming languages?
<nodragon> not much
<Mc-Nate> The C, the python?
<nodragon> c
<Mc-Nate> Ok
<Mc-Nate> Me too
<Mc-Nate> But now i learn the python
<nodragon> is it  hard?
<Mc-Nate> No
<nodragon> to learn?
<seesall> not really
<nodragon> oh  good!
<Mc-Nate> Lol
<nodragon> i can have a try
<Mc-Nate> Yes
<Mc-Nate> I know some documentation sites
<nodragon> but i don`t know how to learn
<Mc-Nate> But there are french
<Mc-Nate> And i'm french
<Mc-Nate> lol
<nodragon> you are french?
<Mc-Nate> Yes
<nodragon> i`m a chinese
<Mc-Nate> Really?
<nodragon> yes  !
<Mc-Nate> I want to learn this language
<peace2__> !chat | Mc-Nate
<ubottu> Mc-Nate: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<BluesKaj> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<peace2__> BluesKaj: xD wrong command
<peace2__> ops
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Beat me to it :)
<Mc-Nate> Sorry
<nodragon> it`s easy
<nodragon> how old are you ?
<DarkriftX> so during a 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade, i got an error during the installs stating "the upgrade has aborted, your system could be in an unsable state, a recovery will now run (dpkg --configure -a). please report blah blah. then i got about 20 lines of: /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2), E:Sub-process
<peace2__> !ot | nodragon
<ubottu> nodragon: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DarkriftX> not sure what i should do at this point
<peace2__> DarkriftX: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nodragon> ok
<DarkriftX> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 14540 package 'kde-plasmoid-cwp':
<DarkriftX>  junk after word in `priority' field
<DarkriftX> should i attempt to edit the file to remove any said junk?
<vbgunz> anybody have an ati card and using the ati binaries kubuntu provides? how do you set the cards powerstate? supposedly I should be able to aticonfig --list-powerstates and --set-powerstate *but* those options are unknown. have they been replaced? is powerplay only available for later drivers?
<peace2__> DarkriftX: sudo apt-get -f install
<peace2__> DarkriftX: sudo apt-get remove kde-plasmoid-cwp ; sudo apt-get -f install
<DarkriftX> so, the 2nd one?
<peace2__> yes
<genii-around> DarkriftX: I would try first instead: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-corrupt  && sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status        and then retry the sudo apt-get -f install
<DarkriftX> well shit
<peace2__> LOL
<DarkriftX> ok, so same error
<peace2__> even with the genii-around command ?
<DarkriftX> no, doing that one now
<DarkriftX> same error, different line#
<genii-around> DarkriftX: OK, so the old status file had also the same problem.
<DarkriftX> is there a quick easy way to remove a line from a file?
<DarkriftX> anyone?
<DarkriftX> ok, so the line before, the line with the error and the line after are:
<DarkriftX> Status: install ok installed
<DarkriftX> Priority: low
<DarkriftX> Section: kde
<FloodBotK1> DarkriftX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkriftX> and donot appear to have "junk" characters
<DarkriftX> whew, edited a few files as root and seem to have fixed the issue
<DarkriftX> its now doing stuff :P
<genii-around> DarkriftX: The system also archives these files in the same way as logs, in /var/backups with names as: dpkg.status.0 dpkg.status.1.gz and so forth. You can keep going back, unzip them, rename to status and put in /var/lib/dpkg directory until you hit one that is not corrupt
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work got busy
<DarkriftX> i manually removed the 10-20 lines for that package in the "current" and the "available" file in the dpkg folders
<DarkriftX> then re-ran the apt-get -f
<DarkriftX> its replacing a lot of packages right now
<DarkriftX> so will apt-get -f finish the dist upgrade?
<DarkriftX> or are there other things ill need to do?
<vbgunz> does anybody know why I don't have --list-powerstates or --lsp in the provided ati catalyst binary driver? aticonfig has no idea what I am talking about :/
<DarkriftX> genii-around: will the "apt-get -f" finish the dist upgrade, or will there be other steps i need to take to finalize it?
<genii-around> DarkriftX: You might want to re-run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        one more time after to see if any held back packages or other issues
<genii-around> vbgunz: Maybe they might know in #ati
<DarkriftX> wow, bunch of crap
<vbgunz> genii-around: thanks, gotta keep restarting x
<vbgunz> brb
<DarkriftX> 890 upgraded, 93 newly installed, 11 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<DarkriftX> Need to get 633 kB/1,070 MB of archives.
<Linkmaster> :o?
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> How do I change the time format from 24hr to 12hr?
<DarkriftX> damn, it was done with the downloading, wonder why it needs to get that much more
<Linkmaster> You managed to get yours in 24 hour??
<MadRobot> ??
<Linkmaster> I've been trying to get mine to display 24 hour format..though I'll tinker with it. I'm assuming your using the digital clock widget?
<Linkmaster> MadRobot: I honestly don't know..Huh. Thats a good question to find out
<MadRobot> Linkmaster: yup. I'm not quite sure what I did that made it display time in 24hr format. But whatever it is, I'd  really like to reverse it.
<MadRobot> Linkmaster: the weird thing is that the only related thing I remember doing before I got this problem is installing a wallpaper clock.. :S
<Linkmaster> try tinkering with the wallpaper clock settings
<yofel> I think that's in the locale settings
<yofel> systemsettings->locale->country/region & locale -> date&time
<MadRobot> yofel: okay. what then?
<Linkmaster> MadRobot: yeah, what yofel said is right, I just tested it myself
<akis> hi. which is the command to remove directories and its contents?
<DarkriftX> rm -rf /path/to/folder
<DarkriftX> use carefully
<Linkmaster> very carefully
<akis> why? so many warning?
<DarkriftX> and if someone tells you to do it as root, and you dont know what you are doing, dont do it
<DarkriftX> you can kill your system if you delete the wrong folder
<Linkmaster> never do it as root, and NEVER leave it at '/' or '/*'
<Pici> akis: Because people remove paths that they shouldnt and there is no undelete.
<DarkriftX> if you are in any way unsure what you are deleting, dont do it
<Linkmaster> This isn't Windows where it still hangs around for a bit, and as said here ^ leave it unless someone tells you exactly what it is your doing, and even then be wary
<akis> sure. i know. i have in my temporary dir under /home/documents a dir that i cannot send it to trash.
<DarkriftX> i talk to 5+ "linux admins" a day who deleted the wrong folder and want to know if we backed up their server. after we laugh a little we inform them backup is the admins responsibility
<yofel> MadRobot: there put 'PH:MM AMPM' as time format I think
<MadRobot> akis: Any misuse of that particular command can irreversibly destroy your  linux system.
<DarkriftX> akis: id check permissions first
<DarkriftX> if you are unable to delete it, chmod it then try again using whatever you were using
<DarkriftX> chmod -R 0777 /home/yourname/documents/folder
<DarkriftX> 777 since you are just going to delete it anyways
<Pici> 777?!
<Linkmaster> ..?
<Pici> oh, well thats still silly.
<Alumin> hat "powers" the little popup thing from K3b and Amarok (and maybe other stuff) that says "hey, I want to install some other packages for more functionality!"
<akis> actually permissions are gray. what can i do for that?
<DarkriftX> akis: what do owner and group show?
<DarkriftX> you prob dont own the files
<DarkriftX> "grey"'s meaning depends on where you are looking at it
<Linkmaster> yofel: I tried to go to that to change my clock to 24 hour format, and its simply staring at me
<MadRobot> Linkmaster: Nothing happened.. : \
<Linkmaster> You too?
<akis> owner can view and modify/ group can view only
<DarkriftX> Pici: yes, im sure there is a better permission to use, but what does it matter when its being deleted?
<yofel> hm, not sure what's needed then :/
<Alumin> I just asked in the main KDE channel and they say that notification is a Kubuntu-specific addition
<Linkmaster> Hm. Frustrating
<Pici> DarkriftX: Yeah. I just dislike 777
<DarkriftX> me too
<akis> i am the root user too, why i dont own them?
<DarkriftX> and the only time i do it is when it doesnt matter
<DarkriftX> why are you root?
<DarkriftX> if you have to ask how to delete a file, you should not be running commands as root
<akis> wait...i mean i have all the privileges
<DarkriftX> having roots privs is the same as being root for this conversations purposes
<akis> anyway. what can i do to send to trash?
<DarkriftX> having the ability to wipe your system out with one typo but not knowing the commands you are running is bad
<DarkriftX> what is the path to the folder?
<yofel> Linkmaster, MadRobot: you need to restart plasma
<akis> home/user/Documents/Temporaries
<yofel> alt+f2, then: kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop
<Linkmaster> That makes sense, now that you present that
<Linkmaster> Does it come back by itself, right?
<MadRobot> yofel: killall plasma?
 * Linkmaster asks since he's never restarted plasma before
<DarkriftX> rm -rf /home/user/Documents/Temporaries
<yofel> if you use my command yes
<yofel> killall just kills it
<Linkmaster> Cool stuff, thanks
<akis> this command will remove only /temporaries?
<Linkmaster> now...for it to come back
<akis> and its content?
<Linkmaster> and akis, yes
<DarkriftX> crap
<Linkmaster> but personally, I cd to right above the directory to prevent issues
<MadRobot> ok
<DarkriftX> dist-upgrade wants to replace my sudoers file. the format seems to have changed
<akis> still persmission denied system answers
<Linkmaster> what do you have in there?
<DarkriftX> just myself
<DarkriftX> guess i can just re-add it
<yofel> there was a change to sudoers in natty
<yofel> so you'll have to merge it
<DarkriftX> im just worried about crap breaking again during this upgrade
<Linkmaster> yofel: its not coming back D:
<MadRobot> yofel: Thanks! That worked. :)
<yofel> Linkmaster: then press alt+f2 again: plasma-desktop
<Linkmaster> alright...I was contemplating doing something similar, I just didn't want to do something stupid :/
<DarkriftX> akis: if root cant delete it, drive is prob read only
<DarkriftX> type "id" and paste the result in here
<akis> an extract file of java: jre1.6.0_25
<DarkriftX> if its a single line
<DarkriftX> try: sudo rm -rf /home/user/Documents/Temporaries
<Linkmaster> yay, worked for me too. Now I can help people with that in the future, thanks yofel!
<yofel> :)
<akis> bingo! thanks
<DarkriftX> you were *not* root
<DarkriftX> and you did *not* have root permissions
<DarkriftX> sudo ran that command as root
<akis> why denied to be removed with all the other command and finall system accepted the last one?
<yofel> he did create the folder as root though (or with  root permissions)
<akis> a..ok
<DarkriftX> becuase the folder was owned by root, or it had no read permissions
<yofel> or as anyone else
<DarkriftX> or write
<yofel> write in this case (for you)
<DarkriftX> yo must have created it with root
<akis> maybe because i create it using my root previleges?
<DarkriftX> yup
<akis> maybe because i created it using my root previleges?
<akis> i c. that;s clear
<DarkriftX> prob used sudo to dl it or to unpack it
<ubuntufreak> I have problem mounting my external usb2.0 hdd here is the issue http://paste.kde.org/75457/
<akis> thanks a lot. your advises where ver useful. one more think. i am running 10.04 with a 1,5 ghz celeron and 750 mb ram. kde running well but using chrome for hours the system becomes "heavy". do u think the possibility of maximaze my ram up to 1,5 gb will solve the problem?
<DarkriftX> it will help
<DarkriftX> nothing "solves" computer speed issues
<Linkmaster> [except for removing windows]
<DarkriftX> most browsers also leak a little on linux
<DarkriftX> so i close them when im done
<DarkriftX> and close any tabs running flash that i dont need open
<DarkriftX> even better is get a plugin that makes you have to click a button to start a flash object on a page
<akis> yes i know all these. it is solution
<Linkmaster> I close my web-browsers periodically, though I run one browser that uses constant flash though, which sucks :/
<DarkriftX> tons of flash ads cause major memory problems these days
<Linkmaster> adblocker for firefox is wonderful in that sense :P
<DarkriftX> ok, my dist upgrade completed
<DarkriftX> no packages left to install
<DarkriftX> but im afraid to reboot now. guess its time to just bite the bullet :S
<akis> i tried to load an extension for "a la carte" use of flash but is anavailable (for chrome)
<Linkmaster> Natty is good, you'll like it
<DarkriftX> im sure, but my dist upgrade died in a fire halfway through
<Linkmaster> That....isn't good
<DarkriftX> i had to recover it from command line. im worried something else might have broke in the process
<Linkmaster> Though Linux has the great ability to be able to recover failed upgrades
<Linkmaster> Did you back everything up?
<DarkriftX> i read in the changelog that users with pae kernel can have problems with it not installign. i did see it recompiling it during the dist upgrade, so im hoping im safe
<akis> flash and ads is the big problem. i have already enabled adblock because i have a big proble to load blogspot pages.
<DarkriftX> Linkmaster: i work with computers all the time and know the value of a backup, of course i did not backup anything.....
<DarkriftX> :P
<Linkmaster> Just making sure you were screwed for life
<DarkriftX> i joke daily that the ones who know the need for a backup most are the least likely to do it
<Linkmaster> Its true sadly
<Linkmaster> I have to force myself to back up my system every so often :P
<DarkriftX> ok, bullet, meet teeth. teeth, bullet.. I hope I am back in a few minutes
<Linkmaster> Same here, good luck
<ubuntufreak> thanks guys fixed the error :-)
<darkrift-tablet> it froze
<darkrift-tablet> at: stopping read required files inadvance
<darkrift-tablet> right after starting apache
<roadfish> in "top", I see that "kded4" is running at over 90% CPU ... basically saturating the system. How do I fix this problem? I have an older PC from 2005 and everything was running find in Hardy Kubuntu but now is sluggish in Natty Kubuntu.
<darkrift-tablet> anyideas?
<wohnpal> hi
<wohnpal> how do I do the 3d effects in kde ?
<wohnpal> like desktop cube
<wohnpal> ????
<peace2__> wohnpal: ...
<peace2__> wohnpal: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/27/plasma-desktopsl1745.jpg
<wohnpal> the desktop effects have already been enabled.. I just don't know how to do them.. I use alt-ctrl and leftmouseclick, but nothing happens
<peace2__> wohnpal: ahhhhahaha
<wohnpal> don't laugh!
<wohnpal> just tell me how
<peace2__> wohnpal: ctrl f11
<peace2__> wohnpal: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/27/plasma-desktoplG1745.jpg
<wohnpal> I looked for info about the keyboard combinations or any form of documentation on kwin but could not find any!!
<wohnpal> what about ctrl-alt-left mouse ? ctrl f11 is complicated!!
<peace2__> wohnpal: sure oyu can change it
<peace2__> wohnpal: look at the screen... just change
<wohnpal> well if go to for instance 3d setup and do the settings there is no way to change how it is invoked..
<peace2__> wohnpal: say the true , you was a gnome guy?
<peace2__> xD
<wohnpal> right!
<wohnpal> I was ! And now I hate gnome so much, this unity crap is so bad!
<wohnpal> it turns a i3 machine into a mobile phone!!!
<wohnpal> I did not like kde before, but that was 2 years ago, now it finally does not crash on me every 5 minutes.. no crashed until now!!! it looks good too!
<wohnpal> kde is not so popular however, I have the impression kde users are a very small minority.. 90% use gnome...
<jmichaelx> wohnpal: i have also preferred several other DEs over Gnome, but keep in mind that the calamity that is presently Unity is NOT Gnome
<peace2__> wohnpal: nope
<peace2__> wohnpal: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/27/UNity.gif
<peace2__> wohnpal: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/macstyle2.jpeg
<peace2__> wohnpal: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<peace2__> it rocks
<wohnpal> gnome shell is the same as unity...
<wohnpal> did not try gnome shell but read that it is not fundamentally different from unity
<wohnpal> I just don't get it, why would one want to change something that just works!
<jmichaelx> wohnpal: good question. that's what many said about KDE4, when it was rolled out long before it should have been
<wohnpal> I can have 20 windows open at the same time in gnome 2 and I scroll between them effortlessly.. can't do that in windows... the pc is much slower under windows 7. In unity I had to fiddle around just swapping between 2 windows
<wohnpal> well I am not changing back to gnome again... I really like kde.. the screen looks also smoother somehow... each OS has its own kind of effect on the monitor even though the resolution is the same.. it has to do with antialiasing methods probably
<nikitis> help  my kubuntu keyboarda stopped letting me use shift and control keys.  what can i do?
<vbgunz> anybody have an HD ati card? do you use the "present windows" effect? is it choppy? mines is choppy and I can't figure out why. I have a 5850 and this card should be able to handle that effect. what could be wrong?
<bizzy> I have a Lenovo ThinkPad w510 /w Kubuntu 11.04 installed.  It will randomly freeze up where i cant move or intract with any programs.  I cant even turn off/on caps lock. However, I can still move my mouse courser.
<bizzy> Can some one help me trouble shoot this?
<gr8m8> bizzy:  you could check in ~/.xsession-errors
<bizzy> gr8m8: Thanks I'll take a look.
<wohnpal> I guess kde only holds 10% of the market or something like that... any ideas why?
<wohnpal> I guess it is because it was so unstable in the past...
<cpatrick08> gnome will be that was in the future with gnome3 and the gnome-shell xfce will be the linux desktop of tomorrow
<vbgunz> anybody have an ati card and super smooth effects? how did you do it? I have a 5850 and I swear I don't think it's gonna happen. any tips?
<bizzy> Can some one have a look at this and help me understand whats going on?
<wohnpal> xfce? I tried that and did not like it.. it is simple yes, but it is also buggy... and illogical.... it is just no so smooth, for instance if you want to put icons on the startbar
<markit> hi, I need to change akonadi from using mysql to sqlite3, since with  mysql creates a HUGE 140MB structure for nothing (I don't use PIM). Is for the server of a school, so imagin 300 students * 140 MB...
<markit> any idea? in the server config I can choose among mysql and posgres, no sqlite3 even if sqlite3  package is installed
<markit> natty 11.04 here
<Jmoey> hi, does anybody know why 'system connection' is greyed out when you add a network in kubuntu 11.04
<wohnpal> jmoey: you mean a wireless network?
<Jmoey> yep
<wohnpal> you mean it is greyed out in the system tray applet for networks?
<wohnpal> there are a lot of bugs regarding wireless... with me the connect button was greyed out all the time... in the end I don't know how I got it to work, but I basically installed all the networkmanagers and tools and only installed the kde networkmanager, and then it worked
<wohnpal> ??
<Darkrift> any gurus around who can help me revive my dead system? never restarted fully after distupgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<Darkrift> it locks up during boot, i can get to a prompt but cant get networking going
<Darkrift> dmesg doesnt show anything useful and the spot it locks up has changed 3x so its not always the same thing causing it
<Jmoey> yep
<Jmoey> sorry for the slow response, xchat didn't blink
<Jmoey> Darkrift: what happens if you do sudo service network-manager restart
<Darkrift> network-manager start/running process 3917
<Darkrift> essid shows off/any in iwconfig
<Jmoey> what does the output of lspci give
<Darkrift> i can see my card there
<Darkrift> it should be configured, it was before the reboot
<Darkrift> i just can never get it to connect via cli
<Jmoey> are you in recovery mode or single user
<Darkrift> during boot it locked up so i hit alt+f5 and logged in
<Darkrift> not sure which that is considered
<Jmoey> you could try sudo dhclient
<Jmoey> to get ethernet connection
<Darkrift> it ran, no output, no wifi connection made
<Jmoey> are you using proprietary graphics drivers such as nvidia?
<Darkrift> yes
<Jmoey> that could be the problem
<Jmoey> they can give lock-ups
<Darkrift> i dont think its a real lock up since i can still login
<Darkrift> but the boot process freezes
<Jmoey> are you running the latest driver
<Darkrift> always near th esame spot, but not exactly
<Darkrift> should be, i just did a dist-upgrade before the reboot
<Jmoey> you could try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Darkrift> it looked like it grabbed a new version
<Jmoey> but you need networking
<Jmoey> can you plug it into ethernet for now
<Darkrift> i suck at getting networking working via cli
<Darkrift> not really
<Darkrift> i dont have a cable long enough
<Jmoey> that would be the easiest way
<Darkrift> yeah
<Jmoey> is your network protected
<Darkrift> nope
<Darkrift> just by mac
<Jmoey> that could be easier then
<Jmoey> try iwconfig wlan0 essid yournetworkname
<Darkrift> no output but iwconfig still shows no essid and no ap
<Darkrift> thanks for working with my btw
<Darkrift> i knew that distupgrade was going to die on me
<Darkrift> iwlist wlan0 scan gives results
<Darkrift> and when grepping it i get my AP listed
<Darkrift> just not sure how to tell it to connect
<Jmoey> did that work
<Jmoey> anyway sorry but have to go now
<Darkrift> ok, thx
<Jmoey> if you would like me to help you more, drop be an email (jmoey139@gmail.com)
<Darkrift> thx
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> is there anyway to access linux partitions from windows?
#kubuntu 2011-05-28
<wohnpal> surunveri, I guess you have to install samba and point it to your linux partition
<wohnpal> I have a videoproblem, my videocard does not work with kubuntu 11.04, I need to drop to a shell and change some drivers, however, the grub loader in kubuntu 11.04 does not show the "escape" option with which it is possible to go to a textboot!
<wohnpal> how can I overcome this
<gr8m8> wohnpal:  you get a grub menu?
<wohnpal> yes
<wohnpal> now I have the next problem... I have a nvidia geforece 240 card, it gives garbled video ever since 10.04, so I deleted the nouveau xorg driver and installed nvidia drivers using the text mode... now kde starts and video is ok, howerver, all the fonts are gigantic!!!! even the login screen has gigantic fonts...
<wohnpal> how can I change this
<DarkriftX> klj
<DarkriftX> anyone able to help me connect to my wifi via cli? iwconfig shows my card, iwlist scan shows my ap. iwconfig essid sets it for a few second, but it doesnt stay and running dhclient wlan0 takes a minute or so but also does nothing, ap has security disabled
<wohnpal> now I have the next problem... I have a nvidia geforece 240 card, it gives garbled video ever since 10.04, so I deleted the nouveau xorg driver and installed nvidia drivers using the text mode... now kde starts and video is ok, howerver, all the fonts are gigantic!!!! even the login screen has gigantic fonts...
<sithlord48> wohnpal:have you set your fonts in system settings -> application apperance -> fonts, also dpi setting is there
<wohnpal> yes I did... it solved the problem, but everything looks like windows 3.11 style... very pixely and ugly...
<sithlord48> have you tried the sub pixel smoothing ?
<wohnpal> yes
<sithlord48> or run the nvidia settings to see if maybe it can help you
<wohnpal> I had the same thing on another box after installing kde within ubuntu, after I did a clean kubuntu install the problem was not there... I did not cahnge the hardware so it is a software problem...
<wohnpal> the force dpi option needs to be "deactivated" or it looks like sht
<sithlord48> odd
<sithlord48> idk i don't have a machine w/ an nvidia card. in a long time
<wohnpal> it just sucks...
<wohnpal> I tried everything.. new xserver settings, nvidia drivers etetc... to no avail!!
<wohnpal> I am going to delete kubuntu from this box.. it just doesn't work...
<joe_linux_1984> f
<SIR_Taco> g
<solifugus> Kubuntu is virtual box is only allowing me max of 1024x768 resolution--how can I fix this?
<solifugus> Installing virtual box guest additions didn't seem to provide anything higher..
<solifugus> I think I see why..  I read at the end of the messages after installing guest additions and didn't see any errors.
<solifugus> When I looked up above further, it said I didn't have a build environment setup... ok.. fixing that now..
<DarkriftX> what is the kde 4.X wifi manager?
<DarkriftX> i cant get any sort of useful tools for wifi to load but i thought oen was included
<LINKSWORD2> !plymoth
<LINKSWORD2> ... *facepalm*
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm stuck on something. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04. I've downloaded a piece of software to install, and when I click on it, GDebi package installer comes up with an error that says; "This installer is already being used."
<wn1zid> do you have synaptic or a terminal open ?
<LINKSWORD2> No.
<wn1zid> or package manager ?
<LINKSWORD2> The downloaded file is saved to the harddrive, and the error keeps coming up, even after I have shut the computer down and brought it back up.
<wn1zid> weird
<wn1zid> thats a new one on me, but then again, i havnt tried 11.04 either
<LINKSWORD2> Thoughts/ideas/suggestions?
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dragnslcr> Give that a try
<LINKSWORD2> Holy...
<Unit193> ...Hotdog?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> How can I find open package managers and kill them?
<darthanubis> alt-f2
<LINKSWORD2> Ok.
<LINKSWORD2> All right.
<LINKSWORD2> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LINKSWORD2> Wow. Just out of curiousity, I selected and copied the commands recommended by ubottu, then pasted them in the terminal. I didn't know you could do that...
<LINKSWORD2> So cool. xD
<LINKSWORD2> Bye! :D
<SIR_Taco> In the beginning, the universe was created. This made a lot of people very angry and has been widely regarded as a bad move.
<Linkmaster> xD!
<SIR_Taco> hey Linkmaster, how's it going?
<Linkmaster> Its going, its going. Trying to help a friend shake off the terror known as iTunes
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: sorry to hear haha
<Linkmaster> Yeahh..they use Windows, so even worse
<SIR_Taco> it's a brutal peice of software... things tacked on here and there
<Linkmaster> tacked on? Better definition is that iTunes is tacked onto things here and there
<SIR_Taco> well... it's a cluster* of many things.... [*]add your own curse
<Linkmaster> Any suggestions as to what I could use to help a computer-illiterate girl drop iTunes, with something much nicer, like Amarok:windows?
 * Linkmaster wonders why the hell people even like iPods...cruddy firmware, even worse software, even WORSE price tag, not to mention they become obsolete three days after they are released....
<SIR_Taco> http://www.mediamonkey.com/ was the best I could find for my sister... who is also computer-illiterate
<SIR_Taco> it's amarok-ish and seems to work with IPhones and Pods....
<Linkmaster> When I mean computer-illiterate, I"m talking like, she doesn't even know that iTunes is a cluster[*]. She suspects its slowing her computer down, but she still uses it. never defrags her computer. Doesn't do anything. I worry about her
<arbitrarynick> So I'm having an issue with my router.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: what kind of issue?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: this looks good, and arbitrarynick tell us, we might be able to help
<arbitrarynick> The router works wonderfully. The primary (XP) computer connects without any setup, the Xbox connects without any setup, but the Kubuntu machine can't connect.
<arbitrarynick> Particularly, it claims the router refuses connections.
<arbitrarynick> Now, I had to modify some settings from factory default to hook it up over lan to the other computer at one point, but it's otherwise 9.10 Kubuntu newborn.
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: the answer is always 42... so... it can't be too bad :)
<Linkmaster> Yep, I concur! :D
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: first... before we get too carried away... wireless? wired? what kind of security, if wired?
<Linkmaster> And hm...
<SIR_Taco> if wireless I mean
<arbitrarynick> Wired, I think it includes a firewall.
<Linkmaster> Is the ssid broadcast? Oh
<arbitrarynick> EBR-2310 from D-Link, if you prefer specifics.
 * Linkmaster has never had a kubuntu machine refuse connections from a wired connection....
<arbitrarynick> It claims the Router is refusing the connection :|
<arbitrarynick> Which, at least, suggests the connection is acknowledged.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: Ok... and you don't have any restrictions on number of connections and/or MAC adresses, etc?
<arbitrarynick> I don't believe so, the connection settings are sort of confusing, but they seem to be set by default extremely liberal.
<arbitrarynick> About the only frownyface it makes by default is turning the firewall on.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: ok.... the XP computer and the Xbox are also wired?
<arbitrarynick> Quite so. The Router doesn't even have wireless options.
<arbitrarynick> It was $14, so I was quite okay with that.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: haha ok... just assumed it was both...
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: what is the exact error message that you get when trying to connect?
<arbitrarynick> Yep. Just a wired routing option. I think, possibly, it may be the settings I had to modify whilst fiddling around to get a lan setup between the two systems. Error message to follow.
<LINKSWORD2> I *LOVE* the new Kubuntu 11.04!!!
<arbitrarynick> Konqueror (9.10) - The requested operation (connecting to the router's IP address) could not be completed. Connection to Server Refused. Details of Request: Url: http://192.168.0.1 Protocol: http: Datetime blah blah Additional Information: Host unreachable Description: The server 192.168.0.1 Refused to allow this computer to make a connection.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: ok.... so you can connect to the internet, but not to other computers on the network?
<arbitrarynick> Possible causes: The server, while connected to the internet (this is misleading due to it being a router), may not be configured to allow requests. The server, while blah, may not be running the requested service (http), A network firewall, either protecting your network or the network of the server, may have intervened, preventing this request.
<arbitrarynick> No, it can't connect to the internet either. Different message on internet connect fail.
<SIR_Taco> ok... what if you do "sudo dhcpd" in a terminal
<SIR_Taco> might want to try to tab-complete that... been a while since I had to do that command
<arbitrarynick> Guhh, what is the name of the terminal in Kubuntu again? This is my first kubuntu machine and the different names confuse me.
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way to get the system to notify you if the keyboard locks are on/off, llike the Caps Lock, Num Lock, etc?
<SIR_Taco> "konsole"
<arbitrarynick> There it is
<arbitrarynick> Command Not FOund.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: give me a second... let me boot back into Kubuntu and I'll walk you through it
<arbitrarynick> Many thanks.
<LINKSWORD2> arbitrarynick: Try to copy the command and then paste it into Konsole.
<LINKSWORD2> That will help bypass any mistypes on your part.
<arbitrarynick> Not really doable. I just doublecheck like a fiend.
<LINKSWORD2> Why is it not really doable?
<arbitrarynick> "dhcpd" was said, "dhcpd" was entered, it was not found.
<arbitrarynick> This is not that machine. I have no real way to copy and paste from one machine to the other.
<LINKSWORD2> Ah.
<LINKSWORD2> That would present a problem, yes...
<arbitrarynick> Let's see, I don't believe the problem is with the ethernet cord, it's a straightthrough, which is what one uses with a router. . .
<arbitrarynick> Indeed, they both seem to be aware of each other at least.
<LINKSWORD2> Networking between computers with different operating systems?
<LINKSWORD2> I.E. One has Kubuntu Linux, another has... Windows?
<arbitrarynick> Not. . . really. . .
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: ok, back in Kubuntu
<arbitrarynick> I'm not really interested in them even knowing each other exist. That would be cool, that would be handy, but really I just want all of them to be able to connect via the router to the internet.
<arbitrarynick> Anyway, hey SIR_Taco.
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: its possible, I've done similar before
<LINKSWORD2> Difficult, though. I used to work in I.T. services.
<SIR_Taco> so, it seems I'm stuck back 10 years ago in Slackware days.... try "sudo dhclient"
<arbitrarynick> What info needst thou from it?
<DarkriftX> im getting a message that that nepomuk service is not started
<DarkriftX> how do i start it?
<DarkriftX> or tell it to auto start
<arbitrarynick> (The command worked)
<arbitrarynick> Should I pastebin the output?
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: it worked as in it connected? or not? if not then yes pastebin it
<LINKSWORD2> Simple question: I'd like to switch the digital clock on the taskbar to 24-hour format. How may I do this?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: right-click and select "digital clock settings"
<LINKSWORD2> Next?
<SIR_Taco> DarkriftX: under "System Settings" go to "Desktop Search" all the options are there
<DarkriftX> i see the options
<DarkriftX> but there is no obvious way to start the service
<DarkriftX> or tell it to start
<DarkriftX> the check boxes were all  already checked
<dan__> !mouse
<ubottu> You can find mouse-related settings in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe. Ubottu is so helpful.
<SIR_Taco> DarkriftX: and it still says it's not running?
<DarkriftX> yes
<arbitrarynick> SIR_Taco: http://pastebin.com/b6nXGivS
<DarkriftX> "the nepomuk backup services do not seem to be running......"
<arbitrarynick> I realise there's annotations, but I have to copy this stuff by hand.
<SIR_Taco>  DarkriftX: backup is one thing... the service is another.,..
<DarkriftX> thats why i assumed there was a diff place to start it
<DarkriftX> thats what i get when i go to the nepomuk backup icon
<DarkriftX> it says backups will not work without the service
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: seems I can't find it at the moment.... used to be as easy as I said... but I run on 24hour time so I haven't noticed
<SIR_Taco> DarkriftX: that's only backups of the meta-data it collects.... not backups of the files themselves
<LINKSWORD2> lol xD
<LINKSWORD2> I do, also, and this is the first time I haven't been able to find it.
<dan__> Has anyone been able to use the 6/7th button on a mouse in kde?
<dan__> well
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: it seems as though it connects to the router
<dan__> wait a second!
<arbitrarynick> Yeah, the implication it gives is that the router subsequently tells it to shove it.
<dan__> The buttons work, but only in firefox.  Plasma doesn't seem to knwo they're there
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: that is very strange indeed.... have you tried resetting the defaults on the router? or checking the logs on the router?
<arbitrarynick> I have no idea what to look for, this is my first router. I understand networks on a theoterical level, but don't have much practice.
<SIR_Taco> have you been into the settings page of your router? usually in your browser you can type in the address bar 192.168.0.1 (from your pastebin)
<arbitrarynick> Yeah, that's what I have open on the XP machine. The thing is, trying to do that from the Kubuntu machine results in the refused connection error.
<arbitrarynick> I get the unknown host error trying to connect to the internet.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: and if you reset to defaults?
<SIR_Taco> on the router I mean
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: I've got to reboot my system. Would you please research for me how to change the time format?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: sure... why not... I've had enough beer to do that :)
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
 * LINKSWORD2 passes SIR_Taco another beer.
<arbitrarynick> Honestly, I'm having trouble finding the reset feature. It's hardly necessary, though, the router's only been connected for a few hours and I haven't made any changes to the settings.
<SIR_Taco> not a good idea lol
<LINKSWORD2> Oh.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: ok... what about the log files?
 * LINKSWORD2 passes SIR_Taco's beer to anyone else that wants it. :D
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408519
<arbitrarynick> What.
<arbitrarynick> The.
<arbitrarynick> It's just started working all on its own.
<dan__> ?
<arbitrarynick> I was sending requests to the router and net from the Kubuntu machine to make sure I had the right info in my log, and it started completing connections successfully.
<dan__> Arbitrarynick:  What's the router make/model?
<arbitrarynick> D-Link EBR-2310
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: It knew you were talking to me and it got scared... obviously :)
<dan_l> Now I'm not saying
<dan_l> I'm just saying
<dan_l> I have a little experience with that particular device
<dan_l> and
<dan_l> I' want to put this nicely.
<dan_l> It's not very good.
<SIR_Taco> dan_l: I
<SIR_Taco> dan_l: just
<SIR_Taco> dan_l: thought
<arbitrarynick> For
<arbitrarynick> $14
<arbitrarynick> I'd say
<arbitrarynick> It worked out pretty okay.
<SIR_Taco> dan_l: maybe you could put everything into one line
<dan_l> Sorry Sir_taco.  I'm eating dinner and typing.  It shortens my sentences a hair.
<SIR_Taco> dan_l: no problem, just bugging
<arbitrarynick> That being said, I think my router is magical.
<arbitrarynick> Nothing, and I mean NOTHING has EVER gone right with a computer in my hands.
<dan_l> Aritrarynick:  Oh.  If it was only 14 bucks fine and dandy.  but the thing has quite a few quirks.  I installed it at my inlaws house.
<dan_l> And installed it for them because I don't like them.  so that tells ya something.
<arbitrarynick> This router just successfully handled three entirely different machines with NO setup on any of them, and just a bit of dicking around with the Kubuntu one (as in, it was messing with me, not that changes were required).
<arbitrarynick> That is honestly the single most successful installation of anything I've ever had.
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: honestly... if they are wired... there should be no dicking around what-so-ever
<SIR_Taco> well in the last 10 years or so anyway
<arbitrarynick> Run by that last sentence again. Nothing ever goes this well for me. Ever.
<arbitrarynick> But if you want to talk about things that require dicking around, try an AOL connection (I am incredibly pleased to be free of them).
<SIR_Taco> arbitrarynick: haha ok.... my brother would say you're magnetic
<wohnpal> well I had one kubuntu installation that went this well yesterday. I was impressed, on my other box I have problems though
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: The link you gave me appears to be for an older version of Linux.
<LINKSWORD2> I am currently running 11.04.
<wohnpal> kubuntu does not like a geforce 240 videocard...
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: ok... give me a second... and  you owe me a beer lol
<arbitrarynick> Okay, so continuing on my merry way. . .
<LINKSWORD2> But I gave it to dan_l! lol
<arbitrarynick> "Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127"
<SIR_Taco> well then dan_l owes me a beer... it really doesn't matter lol
<arbitrarynick> Seems to be related to sources.list
<rosco_y> I just installed suse on a second drive.  Does anyone know how I can add it to my grub menu?
<LINKSWORD2> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rosco_y> thanks LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> That may help you, but it may also not be accurate.
<LINKSWORD2> See if it helps, and if not, you're welcome to come back.
<arbitrarynick> GAHH
<dan_l> Alright.  I'm back.  Who was getting the 127 on upgrade?
<arbitrarynick> One thing I hate about sudo is how unforgiving it is with file editing.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: seems to be a problem with the release.... if you go under System Settings -> Local -> Date & Time... the changes don't effect your clock... but maybe they would on reboot
<LINKSWORD2> That's surprising....
<SIR_Taco> I work on 24-hour clock, so I haven't really noticed the change... it's now 00:24
 * LINKSWORD2 shoots SIR_Taco with a potato gun.*
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: been hit with worse than potatoes haha
<LINKSWORD2>  I'm a vengeful SOB.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=91784 not looking good
<SIR_Taco> seems it's a bug that's been reported.
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, fun... >.>
<SIR_Taco> if it's not your computer, then I would suggest setting the locale settings the correct way, and an update will fix it eventually
<SIR_Taco> or teach them the beauty of subtracting by 12 :)
<LINKSWORD2> I want to use 24 hour format. 12 is fine, but not my style.
<LINKSWORD2> .....
<dan_l> Cuz sir taco is a vampire
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: I would hope that the next minor release of 4.6 would fix this
<SIR_Taco> dan_l: a Canadian beer vampire maybe
<SIR_Taco> :)
<dan_l> You're a......Canadian?
<SIR_Taco> dan_l: yea... that mythical creature
<dan_l> I'm playing.  I love Canadians.  For the most part.  It depends on the part of Canada really.
<SIR_Taco> Southern Ontario
<dan_l> Vancouver?  Great.  Victoria?  Awesome.  Thunder Bay:  a blast. But there's another part.  It's sinister.  Very scary.
<dan_l> I go up to a town called ignace in Ontario for fishing and hiking.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, SIR_Taco, I suppose I'll just keep this computer on standard 12-hour format...
<SIR_Taco> dan_l: I'm the other side of Ontario... between Toronto and Ottawa
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: you figured it out?
<LINKSWORD2> Nope.
<LINKSWORD2> It was already on 12-hour. I want 24.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: ah, lol
<xieyi> I am using kubuntu 11.04 on my laptop. the function keys layout always change to a one which is different from what is printed on the keyboard after a few weeks. I can recover the correct keyboard layout through plugout the battery and plugin again. Why this problem haunts? Anyone has any ideas?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: I was thinking the other way around, but you still have the same problem
<LINKSWORD2> Indeed.
<dan_l> Sir_Taco lives too close to montreal.  I will not crash on his couch.
<dan_l> xieyi:  make/model of your laptop?
<SIR_Taco> dan_l:  it's an uncomfortable couch to sleep on anyway haha
<xieyi> how to do this? what is model
<dan_l> xieyi:  what's the brand of the laptop?
<xieyi> Hasee
<xieyi> it is not listed in the keyboard layout
<xieyi> When I am runing windows, the problem never happens
<xieyi> I don
<xieyi> i don't know whether is the problem of the laptop or os
<xieyi> what is model? Do you mean the keyboard layout?
<SIR_Taco> xieyi: the issue is that it's likely a common laptop keyboard that the manufacturer has made the keys different. With Windows they have mapped the keys correctly... but not with Linux...
<xieyi> is there anyway to solve the problem once for all?
<dan_l> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<dan_l> the basics are there
<dan_l> but you'll have to figure out what exactly the problem is first
<dan_l> I would think you could start at that link
<xieyi> thanks, I will check it out
<SIR_Taco> oh wow... that brings me back to my days working on LinEAKd :)
<SIR_Taco> even got published in an O'Riley book for that one haha
<dan_l> O'riley will publish anybody these days :)
<SIR_Taco> seems so lol
<SIR_Taco> oh... found it... just a little ego stroke I guess lol : http://books.google.ca/books?id=sxFKWViD-7YC&pg=PA100&lpg=PA100&dq=phil+%22sir_taco%22+woodland&source=bl&ots=gjDtmxaSUo&sig=1LMFnTULXbfC7sbO-DzY_xZRBMg&hl=en&ei=yn_gTbDlCs3r0QHbp-2rBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBkQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=phil%20%22sir_taco%22%20woodland&f=false
<dan_l> Sir_Taco:  you know quite a bit of linux, it would appear
<SIR_Taco> I know enough
<dan_l> Why kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> because I got lazy :)
<dan_l> I'm not beefing.  I'ts more a matter of curiousity.  It seems like a lot of the linux god users are all on other distros.
<dan_l> and being lazy seems like a pretty reasonable answer:)   I use linux because I'm too lazy to use windoze
<SIR_Taco> I am no god user.....
<dan_l> An experienced user though, I'd imagine
<LINKSWORD2> .. Wow.
<SIR_Taco> when I was 15 I was asked to come to LucasArts for an interview also
<akis> hi all. is there any possibility to make the system notificate about incoming emails (using kmail) but with kmail closed. it make it only once when the systme starts, but is it possible to make it continiously the same way as if kmail was open?
<LINKSWORD2> ... FML
<SIR_Taco> akis: as far as I know.... you need to have Kmail open.... or else how would it know you have a message?
<akis> this is what i know too. but today when i started the system without to open kmail i recieved a notification for system tray that i had 2 messages and i opened kmail and i found them in. how system can konw about email's arrival before i opened kmail?
<SIR_Taco> akis: I don't use Kmail... but it is possible, since it's a part of KDE, that the message indicator is tied closely to Kmail and logs you in automatically
<SIR_Taco> I've just gone down a crazy path of nostalgia... thanks LINKSWORD2 and dan_l lol
<LINKSWORD2> ... What did I do? I swear I'm innocent!!!
<linux_joe_1984> .
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<dan_l> Sir_Taco will have nightmares for a week about the month he spent following RMS around
<LINKSWORD2>  RMS?
<SIR_Taco> haha not quite
<SIR_Taco> more nightmares of the very old Outlaws level editor I think
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, crap...
<SIR_Taco> and the scripting that went with it
<dan_l> linksword2:  NOOOOB.  Richard Matthew Stallman
<dan_l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2xfrApGOr4
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not a noob. Excuse me if it's MIDNIGHT here~!!
 * LINKSWORD2 kills dan_l with a glass shard.
<SIR_Taco> now now..
<LINKSWORD2> You assume too much....
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: ok... you assume dan_l assumes too much.... what line of work do you assume I'm in?
<LINKSWORD2> Does it really matter?
<SIR_Taco> no.... but we're running on assumptions
<LINKSWORD2>  *Sigh.*
<SIR_Taco> oops
<dan_l> I was teasing.  You're in a linux chatroom and didn't know who RMS was:)
<SIR_Taco> now I feel bad
<lsv> I didn't know...
<SIR_Taco> it was leading to a joke lol
<akis> any trick to load faster blogspot.com pages. already installed adblock but still is the only server that chrome cannot negociate with (you tube also sometimes, google maps too). any further idea?
<SIR_Taco> akis: other than getting your ISP to cache it, I'm not sure
<akis> my ISP gave me dns entries but the problem persists.
<akis> only under kubuntu. under windows everything is fine.
<akis> in the same system i mean.
<SIR_Taco> akis: do you use the same browser in each?
<akis> well yes. i tried opera 11.11.
<akis> opera is very-very fast under windows. but it is not under kubuntu. cannot "translate" pages as fast it do it under xp.
<SIR_Taco> akis: ok... so it's the rendering time that's the problem?
<akis> firefox under kubuntu is very slow, so i am now with chrome which is really fast loadin evey pages but stops in blogspot pages, google maps and everywhere google is involved.
<SIR_Taco> akis: it doesn't load those pages? or it's slow loading them?
<akis> maybe..who knows...it is very very strange...an other machine under win7 connected in the same wireless network running opera 11.11 is going fine, very very fast.
<akis> certain times cannot load them, certain times load half page, certain load whole page but after some minutes!
<SIR_Taco> what if you do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" in konsole?
<akis> i have already installed all the plugins. is it necessary to do it?
<SIR_Taco> it's necessary to have flash plugin to do what you want
<akis> Shockwave Flash Version:	10.3 r181 Location: opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so
<akis> is already installed, thati is not enough?
<akis> and if the problem it's rendering time, how can i solve it?
<SIR_Taco> akis: well the big problem is that Flash in Linux doesn't make use of a lot of the hardware accelerated drivers
<TeslaTony> Is there a way to set KDEWallet to not ask for authentication every time I connect to a network?
<akis> maybe you have this the point, but i am running suse 11.2 in a desktop machine over 18 months and before i run in the machine for over another 18 onts previous version fo opensuse using firefox and i hadn't any problem browsing.
<akis> @tesla. in wallet's configuration must be an exception or even a deletion
<akis> @tesla. system settings/kde wallet/access control
<akis> try to delete knetwork manager
<SIR_Taco> akis: same versions though? there's been quite a few changes as of late
<akis> so...what do u think can i do to solve this very annoying problem before i get the decision to go back to xp (oh my God) just to have fast internet access in every page i want using the extremely fast opera 11.11?
<SIR_Taco> akis: there's a bottle-neck somwhere... but I doubt it being Linux
<SIR_Taco> unless it's all Flash based, then possibly.... but I don't have a problem
<akis> bottle-neck? what is this?
<SIR_Taco> akis: I mean that it's likely a problem with Flash and the video driver
<akis> hmm. that is very possible...because i test my system using live cd of opensuse 11.4/11.4 and lxde 11.4 (based on opensuse) and i had the same problem. for conlusion the problem is always the same using different distros, diffenrent browsers, but it isn't a bandwith problem as other machine in the network work fine and the same machine under xp was very fast too. So how video driver's problem negotiating with flash can be solved?
<akis> i found the way to have kmail closed but to take email's notification. just enable system tray icon always option. very simple and convinient.
<joony> HALLO
<joony> 30BAAARWB:
<joony> HALLO
<fayaz> how can i add dvorak layout support in kdm?
<akis> hi all. is it worth to try Rekonq?
<soee> guys suddenly today i have problem with my desktop, i have only black screen and error widnow whows up that plasma-desktop couldnt be load but i can open apps using alt+f2 and kwin effects also work, any ideas what can be wrong ?
<tsimpson> akis: it's a relatively simple (and so light) browser. it's like arora, but more integrated with KDE
<Peace-> akis: btw firefox is the standard to surfe in the web
<juanantonio> Hi, I have two questions: how can I install hotot in Kub64 10.10?
<tsimpson> Peace-: I'll recommend FF when 1) the Qt UI becomes supported, and 2) it stops eating my RAM like some techno-delicacy
<juanantonio> The other one is, anyone knows something about aMule going wrong in 11.04?
<akis> as i have a problem without solution (ff/opera/chrome cannot load certain pages related to google) is any possibily to solve it with rekonq. ok ... i know the answer... try it!
<Peace-> tsimpson: well you right it eats ram
<Peace-> tsimpson: btw it looks good to me , http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/28/plasma-desktopTW1739.jpg
<juanantonio> browser battle, I usually prefer Firefox, but if I'm in a hurry I use Chromium, it's faster
<tsimpson> Peace-: themes are all well and good, but dependencies are annoying ;)
<tsimpson> juanantonio: if I
<tsimpson> gerr, enter spam
<tsimpson> if I'm in a hurry, I use arora
<Peace-> tsimpson: xD you right , btw ... there is an alpha ui made in qt for firefox
<Peace-> tsimpson: xD but .. it freezes
<tsimpson> it's quick to load (because it's Qt) and not bogged-down with features
<juanantonio> Can anyone help me with the questions
<Peace-> tsimpson: arora chromium chorme konqueror and others can't do print selection :(
<tsimpson> Peace-: who prints web pages these days? ;)
<Peace-> tsimpson: :( me
<Peace-> tsimpson: i read a lots ;)
<tsimpson> but I think that's likely a webkit issue, and most use (some variant) of webkit
<Peace-> tsimpson: yes !! it's a webkit issue but in true it was a khtml issue
<tsimpson> Peace-: webkit came from khtml
<tsimpson> but you'd think apple would have "fixed" it, maybe it's just hard to do (IDK)
<Peace-> tsimpson: it's hard i have asked a lots of time and it seems it's a nasty bug
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<seesall> hey
<BluesKaj> kfilebox won't launch the connection wizard , it appears to install, ok mbut on first use it establishes a connection to the dropbox server , which in my case isn't happening
<greek> midway through installing gnome while in the KDE , the packages intaller stopped installing (downloading was complete) at 71%. i retsarted and now it will not finish the inmstall, i can not boot into Gnome , and i do not know how to fix this.
<greek> does any one know how nto fix a gnome desktop ?
<gr> hi. i install firefox with the command 'sudo apt-get install firefox' but the system doesn't create an icon in my menu under internet option. how can i meke it manually to start ff?
<greek> KDE gr?
<greek> kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<gr> kubuntu
<gr> kde
<gr> sure
<greek> ok , right click the KDE icon that normally opens the app launcher ... and choose "edit applications", there you will be able to create a menu item for firefox.
<greek> as far as running fire fox directly... use the text area on the app launhcer and type in firefox
<greek> if firefox is installed it will show up in the list .. and you can run it form there
<greek> the text area is title "search"
<thangavel> join #ubuntu
<greek> my gnome install is damaged
<greek> ok thangavel, are yoyu suggesting i goto #ubuntu for my gmone troubles?
<saras> any idea if i can install kubuntu on cruz t301
<gr> how can i find the appropraite command to place it in the new item with name firefox to start the progam everytime i click it?
<gr> i mean which the path
<sourav7mishra> hi, I use Kubuntu.. Every time I go full screen mode on youtube, my os hangs and I have to reboot.. I use chrome browser..
<Peace-> sourav7mishra: mmm
<Peace-> sourav7mishra: i guess it's a chrome bug
<thangavel> hello..does anybody here know why the " modem hung up the phone exit code=16" comes when i try to connect using wvdial??
<Peace-> sourav7mishra: did you try with antoher website that works with flash ?
<Peace-> sourav7mishra: another browser?
<thangavel> hello..does anybody here know why the " modem hung up the phone exit code=16" comes when i try to connect using wvdial??
<Peace-> thangavel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351882
<sourav7mishra> @Peace, which other website should I try? Can you name any..
<Peace-> sourav7mishra: wth search on google
<Peace-> video
<thangavel> <peace> : here i'm taking abt my laptop..bt tht thread deals with mobiles...and fr tht too the proper solution is not there..
<Peace-> thangavel: use the brain the guy has changed a string...
<Peace-> it's the same error
<ger> hola
<ger> no hay nadie que hable castellano
<kavita> Just installed kubuntu after a long time. Please advise what has replaced Automatix these days?
<Peace-> kavita: mmm
<Peace-> kavita: kpackagekit can install software from a list
<kavita> Peace-: I know but I am looking for extra stuff and codecs ;)
<Peace-> kavita: well sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace-> should be fine
<kavita> ok
<Peace-> kavita: or read this
<Peace-> kavita: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/kpackagekit-export-import-all-your-software-in-one-click/
<Peace-> kavita: sorry
<Peace-> kavita: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<silv3r_m00n> on kde desktop can I have an icon for "My Computer" which opens up to show all drives
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: of course
<wireless> hi all. i just realised that the problem i had to load heavy pages is because of my pc's wireless which under windows worked pretty fast. i am connecto now through a cable and everything is fine. google maps load in millisecs, the same heavy blogspot pages with many ads on them. so is there any procedure to make my pc's wireless get a better signal or bandwith. in the same network i connected other wireless pc running win7 and it is extremely fast, so the
<wireless> problem it isn't in router for sure. the problem is for sure in my pcmcia card and the driver kubuntu installed for me. well any idea to update it so i will stay wireless?
<FloodBotK1> wireless: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silv3r_m00n> Peace-: how ?
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: install lancelot
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: then add shelf widget
<Peace-> then configure it
<Peace-> i have to go
<Peace-> silv3r_m00n: read this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/unity-kde-another-test/
<DarthFrog> Also http://maketecheasier.com/easy-organization-with-kde-plasma-shelf-widget/2010/11/10/
<silv3r_m00n> how to list drives in konqueror ?
<DarthFrog> silv3r_m00n: Linux doesn't use drives in the same way as Windows.  There's no real equivalent to C:, D:, etc.  Instead, partitions are mounted into the file system.  So you would have Konq or Dolphin show the mount points instead.
<silv3r_m00n> that would be fine , on 8.10 konqueror used to show all partitions
<silv3r_m00n> but now konqueror doesn't show like that
<silv3r_m00n> I need something like the my computer of gnome
<DarthFrog> Why?
<silv3r_m00n> just like that
<sourav7mishra> HI Peace, I checked with other sites, the same thing happening...os getting hanged...
<wireless> well any help?
<wireless> well any help?
<Walzmyn> !ask | wireless
<ubottu> wireless: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sourav7mishra> hi, I use Kubuntu.. Every time I go full screen mode on youtube, my os hangs and I have to reboot.. I use chrome browser..
<wireless> ok. thanks i know it. i dont want not obay the rules. i just was disconnected so i  asked again in case i lost the answer.
<wireless> i would appresiate any help
<BluesKaj> sourav7mishra, have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sourav7mishra> is that the exact package name?
<BluesKaj> sourav7mishra, yes
<sourav7mishra> no..
<sourav7mishra> terminal is not able to recognize any such commands..
<BluesKaj> sourav7mishra,  open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sourav7mishra> @BluesKaj, it's really kind in your part to write the command..well 1st i was searching the package, i dint straight way go for installing it..
<BluesKaj> sourav7mishra, are you installing it?
<sourav7mishra> its a microsoft product..
<sourav7mishra> ?
<sourav7mishra> it is asking me to sign some "END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE"
<BluesKaj> sourav7mishra, that's the agreement for java , it's a licence , just agree
<sourav7mishra> why should kubuntu depend upon some microsoft efforts..?
<gr> hi. i unistalled some two packages: 'firefox' and 'rekong' using purge command. does this command every file of the packages or they are left some in my system exept those in /home which i removed them manually.
<sourav7mishra> I agree, you want to help me..!
<sourav7mishra> but can you please tell me, what you are suspecting..
<sourav7mishra> ?
<BluesKaj> use the tab button to switch to yes
<sourav7mishra> what for that package is needed?
<BluesKaj> I suspect nothing , it's just a licence agreement
<sourav7mishra> i mean what this package is used for/
<sourav7mishra> ?
<BluesKaj> java, flash and other codecs and plugins , sourav7mishra that you require
<wojtek> hello
<wojtek> could you tell me what is the name of packages required for compilling KDE/Qt apps? It was perhaps build-essentials but I am not sure
<BluesKaj> build essential is one compiler , make will also be required , Wojtulas
<BluesKaj> err ryrych
<Wojtulas> BluesKaj: what?
<BluesKaj> Wojtulas, sorry , he changed his nick and the tab filled in yours
<Wojtulas> BluesKaj: ok np
<ryrych> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> ryrych, also look at  automoc, and python-kde4-dev
<simontol> Hi, I'm trying to enable desktop effects on Natty
<Peace-> simontol: so...
<simontol> I actually have installed Nouveau experimental drivers but kwin crashes and automatically disables desktop effects
<Peace-> simontol: so...
<simontol> I've also tried to install proprietary drivers, but I can't boot to desktop at all.... ;-(
<Peace-> simontol: use the noveau
<Peace-> simontol: try xrender instead of openg l
<simontol> Peace- : do you use nouveau?
<Peace-> simontol: i have intel
<Peace-> simontol: i use this http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/28/plasma-desktopnG9174.jpg
<simontol> I really can't get what's wrong with nvidia proprietary drivers in Natty.... :-(
<simontol> Peace- :thanks , I'm logged in a Gnome session now, I'll try to switch to Xrender later.
<xcross44> Hy!
<darthanubis> high X usage again
<c2tarun> where can I get a good looking digital clock widget?
<c2tarun> *analog clock
<montfras> c2tarun: add widgets -> search for analog clock?
<montfras> or do you want an other design
<c2tarun> montfras: yeah other desing
<c2tarun> design
<montfras> hmmm not much to find on kde-apps/look
<c2tarun> oh... yeah.. how can I forget about kde-apps :)
<montfras> well, I don't see too much analog clocks
<montfras> sorry mate
<c2tarun> montfras: no prob :) thanks for replying
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, check this out , you need to setup window decor and colour themes to get this , but just keep trying til you find a clock you like , set it up i n add widgets first.. http://imagebin.org/155619
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: hey, that clock is nice, and how did you manage to get that kind of panel?
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: ping
<SporkWitch> audio issue on 11.04; plugging in headphones no longer disables the speakers on my laptop.  what's worse, sometimes it decides to only output over the headphones, instead of speakers, even when i unplug the headphones.  I can't place exactly when this began to occur (hadn't installed any audio or system-related packages), and it was working fine initially after the clean install i did (reformated my old 10.10 install).  The only thng i can think of is
<SporkWitch> that when phonon prompted me to remove "unused devices" and I clicked yes, that this is the issue.  No amount of googling seems to be turning up any help in resolving the issue, or restoring those devices to see if that was the issue.  Trying to avoid another clean install at all costs, because of a really poor net connection (caps out at 50KB/s, but usually is closer to 10-20KB/s).  Anyone have any ideas?
<SporkWitch> oh, and now i don't get sound over either speakers OR headphones, whether headphones are plugged in or not
<BluesKaj> add widgets, then in application appearance/style=oxygen , colours=marble, then in workspsce appearance /window decor=vistairglass
<BluesKaj> c2tarun,^
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: nope about the panel? how did you got that kind of panel?
<c2tarun> that can't be daisy/
<BluesKaj> nope it's just a regular plasma panel , that I setup
<BluesKaj> add icons from the kemenu
<c2tarun> BluesKaj:  how its edges are not touching the screen?
<SporkWitch> audio issue on 11.04; plugging in headphones no longer disables the speakers on my laptop. what's worse, sometimes it decides to only output over the headphones, instead of speakers, even when i unplug the headphones. I can't place exactly when this began to occur (hadn't installed any audio or system-related packages), and it was working fine initially after the clean install i did (reformated my old 10.10 install). The only thng i can think of is
<SporkWitch> that when phonon prompted me to remove "unused devices" and I clicked yes, that this is the issue. No amount of googling seems to be turning up any help in resolving the issue, or restoring those devices to see if that was the issue. Trying to avoid another clean install at all costs, because of a really poor net connection (caps out at 50KB/s, but usually is closer to 10-20KB/s). Anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, click on the cashew , then you'll see the adjustment arrows on both ends of the panel , click and hold and move them
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: won't that conflict with phonon?
<SporkWitch> nm, both are already installed anyway, heh
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, after that open alsamixer in the terminal ,
<BluesKaj> there's no conflict with phonon ... they work together
<BluesKaj> make sure alsamixer sees the soundcard/driver ..it will be listed at the top left
<SporkWitch> it does, and it's set to the correct one
<SporkWitch> starting that up seems ot have at least restored the headphone audio, but still won't turn the main speakers back on when i unplug the headphones
<SporkWitch> settings APPEAR to be good, though...
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: laptop is a toshiba l505d, card reads as HDA ATI SB, realtek alc272 chipset
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, make sure your ctrls are all turned up in alsamixer , f6 and choose the souncard
<SporkWitch> all volumes maxed, mics at 50%, and mic boosts at 0
<BluesKaj> f6 and choose the souncard ,, try that with the headphones and without \\
<BluesKaj> which backend are you using in phonon, SporkWitch?
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: let me double check, i was trying vlc and xine based on what little i turned up in google; thought i switched back to gstreamer though
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: set to VLC at the moment
<BluesKaj> if you use vlc .make sure you setup the audio under tools
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: somewhere in the system settings? or you mean in VLC player? (i'm using amarok with an ogg going as my audio output to test)
<BluesKaj> march the output device to the card setup in phonon device preference
<BluesKaj> match
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: sry about that, kwin locked up and wouldn't accept any keyboard input, ended up having to restart
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: in any case, no luck with the unplugging and replugging and reselecting sound card; one thing does stand out, though, is that "master" and "headphone" show "00" highlighted green at the bottom, whereas everything else except mic boost and PCM show "MM" (the rest have nothing)
<SporkWitch> son of a monkey >_<
<SporkWitch> fixed, alsa had it muted, phonon didn't
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: ok, so that solves the no sound issue (though when i mute headphone, the speakers turn off as well..), now it's on to getting it to disable the speakers when the headphones are plugged in
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, MM means muted , click M to unmute ir mute'
<BluesKaj> amarok is clunky for me on 11.04 , it doesn't import the music from the path I give it
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: yup, figured that much out, felt like an idiot, and got the speakers to work; now muting headphones turns off speakers and headphones; turning off speakers only turns off speakers, and plugging / unplugging has no effect.  but at least i have sound again, heh
<SporkWitch> only issue i noticed in amarok was that it doesn't store a local cache of an external drive i told it to add when plugged in, so loading it takes a while when i mount it
<SporkWitch> and that it seems to think this 4 minutes song is 47 seconds, but will still play the whole thing lol
<BluesKaj> the headphone issue is quirky , some headphone outputs bypaas the sound card ...
<SporkWitch> see, that's the thing, it didn't work in 10.04, didn't work in 10.10 at first, then one of the updates it came up with fixed it and it worked
<SporkWitch> i installed 11.04 a week ago, clean install, and it worked fine
<SporkWitch> then seemingly randomly i started getting these issues
<SporkWitch> at least you helped me get control of which i'm using, so at least i can make it do what i want, even if it's not automated.  i might just end up doing another clean install eventually and just watch very carefully as i add packages to see what caused the issue
<SporkWitch> bottom line is, this is definitely a software issue and switch, not hardware.
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: in any case, i just realize what time it is; DFAC closes in 30, and i need food before i take my malaria pill; chat with ya in a bit if you like, and thanks for the help getting sound back
<c-c-m> hello, I want to install Kubuntu on a HP laptop and I don't get the option to install it alongside Windows7 nor I can create new partitions
<c-c-m> I am using the same USB I used to install kubuntu on this computer
<david_> hi
<david_> what's the best font for Konsole?
<jussi> c-c-m: thats because you can only have 4 partitions and HP has taken them all...
<jussi> (I have a hp laptop and was annoyed at the same thing)
<c-c-m> oh, you're right
<c-c-m> so, what can I do?
<jussi> remove a partition...
<jussi> or 2
<jussi> I removed the last partition (about 2 gig) - it was some quick boot thing they had on there (a media player and webbrowser perhaps). I never used it...
<c-c-m> the problem is that there are two partitions which I don't know what they are
<c-c-m> and I don't feel confident removing things I don't know what they are
<c-c-m> and the two I know are rescue to defaults and programs + data
<jussi> c-c-m: one is a "boot" partition - really small iirc
<c-c-m> by the way: that sounds weird, since I have more than two partitions on my current installation if I count swap partition
<jussi> c-c-m: but more than 4?
<jussi> I think there might be some work around, I have no more info than what Ive given to you, so you can either wait or ask the master of our souls.... oh wait, I mean google :P
<c-c-m> let me check, hold on
<c-c-m> ha ha ha
<c-c-m> ok, thank you very much
<c-c-m> I think that my partition table says sbda and sbdd or something like that
<c-c-m> it's like I had two hard disks, although I only have one
<sata> hello folks, just ck to kubuntu after a few years. everything going well. I am not a big fan of 24 hour clock, could some one point me i nthe direction of how to convert to 12 hours
<JontheEchidna> sata: In the Locale section of System Settings you should be able to change that
<JontheEchidna> The "Date & Time" tab
<sata> k thx
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how to add openSUSE to the grub menu?
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, did you sudo update-grub ?
<dan_l> anybody running a copy of amarok right now?  Perhaps you can help me with a little experiment?
<antonio_1985_> hello
<dan_l> I want to find out if Amarok is broken or if the stream is broken.
<chupa_> Пт
<rosco_y> dan_l: try some other streams
<chupa_> l
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: no I didn't, would that add openSUSE to my menu?
<chupa_> Пт
<rosco_y> chupa_: are you haveing troubles with your keyboard?
<chupa_> no
<dan_l> ah.  It was the stream!!
<dan_l> cbs :(
<Ankhwatcher> dan_l: don't cross them
<Ankhwatcher> does kubuntu support mdadm raid during installation?
<dan_l> ankwatcher:  why?  They'll make me watch more of their bad prime time tv:)
<Ankhwatcher> dan_l: I dunno, just don't cross the streams bro
<dan_l> Oh.  the streams.  Don't cross the streams.
<dan_l> I heard that in a movie once.
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, try it, see if it does
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: ok, can't hurt :)
<rosco_y> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> it will list the OSs
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: I think that did work--thanks a lot!
<BluesKaj> np
<BajK> hm, waiting for 4.7 :(
<BluesKaj> BajK, 4.6.3 is still a bit unstable
<BajK> ?
<BajK> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> so 4.7 will be worse
<BajK> why should it?
<BajK> the only things that annoy me to hell are those laggy resizings in plasma
<BajK> especially when it comes to animations, change of content size and scroll bars
<BajK> but I dont know, there are no packages for kubuntu :(
<BajK> 4.7 again sounds so awesome, as does every new kde major relase :)
<BluesKaj> BajK, I'm having scrn freezes if i don't use the default window decor and appearance etc
<BajK> hm dunno, I use the default window deco :D
<BluesKaj> BajK, how long til 4.7 is available?
<BajK> end of july? but on wednesday there has been 4.7 Beta 1 release
<BajK> but no kubuntu packages yet although it is saturday already.
<BluesKaj> no ppa ?
<BajK> none in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<BajK> and there would have been an announcement on kubuntu.org
<BajK> I checked it and there has been a packages for 4.6 beta 1, so its not because of "beta 1"
<BajK> hm maybe they have compilation problems, are too lazy, or canonical finally wants to push its [swear here] unity stuff and kill kubuntu :D
<BluesKaj> BajK, intersting " KDM, KDE's login manager now interfaces with the Grub2 bootloader"
<BajK> I would appreciate a noob-friendly kdm
<BajK> or family friendly
<BluesKaj> yeah, fewer probs with grub and kdm loading
<BajK> BluesKaj: Krunner starts on typing on the empty desktop (no need for Alt-f2), nice new shadow effects, dolphin's interface is much more sleaker
<BajK> I was more talking of a family friendly kdm, i.e. HAVE A LIST OF USERS
<rosco_y> Does anyone know a name of a utility I can install to graph my disk usage?
<rosco_y> Got it.  I think I'll try Baobab....
<dirk_> I have an 8-button mouse, and while some applications have sensible defaults most don't know how to handle buttons 3-8. How can I configure dolphin, or kde globaly to treat the buttons as some kind of action? I ahve been trying to use the "configure shortcuts" menu but it doesn't seem to work for mouseclicks.
<Linkmaster> Hypothetical situation to present to you my friends:
<Linkmaster> Help! My /home was deleted, what do I do????
<BluesKaj> BajK, how do the apps run on 4.7. ..any probs ?
<BajK> I dont have 4.7
<BajK> since: problem stated above ^^
<BluesKaj> ok
 * BluesKaj decides to wait til it's got a ppa with upgrades for the apps
<BluesKaj> I don't mind compiling , but i avoid it unless absolutely necessary
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: your running 4.7?? How does it compare to 4.6?
<dirk_> Linkmaster: remake home and create a new user.
<BluesKaj> nope , I'm not Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> dirk_: how do you remake home though exactly?
<dirk_> cd /
<dirk_> mkdir home
<Linkmaster> wow really? I could've done that...I thought it was more complicated then that though
<dirk_> if you have home on your root partition
<Linkmaster> and BluesKaj alright, I wanted to upgrade to 4.7, but didn't know if 4.6 stuff worked on it or not
<dirk_> if you have home on a seperate partition the steps are slightly different.
<BluesKaj> dirk, could he use the live cd and just find the old home partition and name it over again without a reformat
<dirk_> no reformat needed.
<Linkmaster> Yeah, its on the root partition, its all good, Im just paranoid, and afraid someone'll hack into my computer, and simply erase /home. that'll do a lot more damage to me then screwing around in /
<BluesKaj> dirk_, I didn't say reformat
<dirk_> you could also just create a new blank home directory and all applications are supposed to fix their own configuration but IIRC both kde and gnome sometimes have trouble with that.
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, your /home partition should show up in places in dolphin as the larger of the 2
<Linkmaster> ^That doesn't make much sense to meh :o
<dirk_> so if your username is 'user' then you would create the directories; '/home' and then '/home/user' every app is supposed to be able to handle recreating their own configuration data.
<gomiboy> add a cp /etc/skel /home/user ; chown -R user /home/user ;)
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, I naturally assumed you have a separate /home partition
<Linkmaster> I guess?
<BluesKaj> not a /home dir
 * Linkmaster is wondering how its a /home partition..always thought it was inside root
<ubuntu> im currently running 11.04 live i havnt installed it yet i have a question does it matter if i have my /home  on a differen partition?
<Linkmaster> Huh, I guess it is possible xD
<BluesKaj> it sure is
<ubuntu> different*
<ubuntu> i did on 10.10
<dirk_> ubuntu: generally it's a better practice to have /home on a seperate partition.
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> i didnt know if would cause any problems
<dirk_> that means you could forinstance install a different unix derived OS in the root partition and still keep all your user settings.
<Linkmaster> Okay...now I need some explanation. I have two partitions. WIndows and Kubuntu. How is my /home in a seperate partition??
<ubuntu> ty deik
<BluesKaj> I just upgrade my install to 64 bit , and all my data and conf files/settings were retained , because /home was on it's own partition..very handy
<ubuntu> link, you should have three then
<ubuntu> i think
<dirk_> partitions are subdivisions of harddrives (keeping it simple for now)
<ubuntu> the last windows operating sytem i installed was 4 months ago it was xp on a old computer
<ubuntu> blue, the max you can normal have is 4
<ubuntu> blue, so watch out
<ubuntu> normally*
<Linkmaster> I know how partitions work..Im just trying to figure out how its working. I open up dolphin, and I have: home, random stuff, Root[in red], trash, and other HD's I have connected.
<ubuntu> i dont have my glasses on sorry
<ubuntu> i was using the incorrect name
<dirk_> in linux partitions are largely invisible to users.
<Linkmaster> I go to Root, and right there staring happily at me is my /home
<dirk_> run "mount -l" and look at the output.
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, it's beside your / on the drive and it's ext4 , when you install , you make a smaller partition for the OS as / . then the larger one alsom ext4 for /home
<Linkmaster> I didn't recall doing this though
<dirk_> on my computer I have a line that reads "/dev/md1 on /home type ext4 (rw,commit=0)"
<ubuntu> thank you for your help dirk
<Linkmaster> let me open up fdisk real fast..
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, I've has as many 4 OSs on this drive ..it's no biggie
<Linkmaster> Hm...fdisk does say theres three
<Linkmaster> well, four rather, including the Windows
<dirk_> that means that home is a seperate partition formated as ext4 and it resides on device /dev/md1
<Linkmaster> sda2, 5, and 6. Hm
<Linkmaster> One is 1.5gigs, the other is 122 gigs, and its listed twice
<Linkmaster> the 1.5gig one is my SWAP partition
<andreas> 883
<gomiboy> Linkmaster: 5 is the 'extended' which contains 6
<Linkmaster> well, it says here 2 contains 5, though I believe thats the same thing that your talking about
<gomiboy> yes, i was guessing :)
<dirk_> anyway, does anyone have the answer to my question? I have an 8-button mouse, and while some applications have sensible defaults most don't know how to handle buttons 3-8. How can I configure dolphin, or kde globaly to treat the buttons as some kind of action? I ahve been trying to use the "configure shortcuts" menu but it doesn't seem to work for mouseclicks.
 * Linkmaster has a trackpad, so he's useless
<gomiboy> 8 buttons?!?! where do you put your hand without clicking everywhere? :)
<dirk_> two tubm buttons, and 3 are small and in line with the scrollwheel. It's actually quite comfortable.
<Crell> Hi folks.  Is the usb-creator program to make an installable USB stick only available on (K)Ubuntu?
<Linkmaster> Its one of those hi-end gaming mouses. I'm jealous
<Crell> I'm on a Suse system at the moment and cannot locate it.  (I want to switch back over to Kubuntu.)
<Linkmaster> Crell: nope, any OS[linux I'm positive, Windows I'm not sure]
<Crell> Hm.
<Linkmaster> I've used usb-creator to install ubuntu, kubuntu, mint, fedora, and a couple others
<Crell> OK, I'll go bug the Suse folks to figure out where it's hiding.  Thanks.
<dirk_> yeah it cost me a good 80$ :) worth it though, even if I mostly use it for firefox browsing so far. Having a back button on the mouse is invaluable.
<Linkmaster> can't you install it through Yast?
<Linkmaster> dirk_: I used to have a microsoft moues that had a back button. so useful. and yes, microsoft makes good mouses :P
<Crell> I never use the gui. :-)  I've checked in zypper (the cli tool
<Crell> ) and haven't found it yet.
 * Linkmaster doesn't use SUSE, so he doesn't know anything about it
<Crell> I installed it last fall when Kubuntu was being cranky and buggy.
<Crell> I found Suse to be just as cranky and buggy. :-)
<Crell> And is now acting even weirder, so it's time to go back.
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Linkmaster> 10.10? I liked it..I picked up Kubuntu when it was still in its alpha stages in 10.10, and I loved it xD
<Crell> No, I was on 10.04 at the time.
<Crell> Basically no distro I've tried has liked my video chip (Intel X3100) since Kubuntu 7.10. :-(
<Linkmaster> Hmm...I believe 10.04 is the best LTS yet. According to some of the members I've heard from that is
<BluesKaj> Crell, are talking about startup disk creator
<BluesKaj> '
<Crell> BluesKaj: Yes, so I can install 11.04 to a netbook, and then eventually to this laptop.
<BluesKaj> !netbook |Crell
<Crell> Was that supposed to PM me something from the bot? :-)
<BluesKaj> Crell, I think netbook edition is only available as 10.04 LTS
<Crell> That's not what the website implies.
<Crell> Well, it says it's not a separate "edition" anymore.
<BluesKaj> the bot was supposed to give give us a factoid here in the text
<BluesKaj> Crell,, well look around , I'm sure you'll find something suitable
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: netbook edition is incorporated with all additions. Its not a seperate 'addition' in fact. Go to system settings, plasma workspace behavior, you can change from desktop to netbook any time you'd like
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, well, thanks for the info , but there's no netbook in my future :)
<Crell> I don't actualy USE mine.  It's just a backup device.
<Linkmaster> I dislike netbooks Dx
<BluesKaj> I'm waiting for my laptop to be returned once my daughter is settled and I can return her imac
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: She took your netbook?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, laptop ..she was working in the UK for 8mos so lent her my laptop ...she's back in Toronto , but not ready for all her stuff yet ...needs to find a decent apt
<Daskreech> ah right iMac
<Daskreech>  not laptop
<Daskreech> ok
<BluesKaj> her imac is abit old , but it still serves the purpose
<Crell> Oh good.  The suse usb image burning tool only works for Suse installer images specifically.
<Linkmaster> Thats...depressing D: I know that the Kstartup-creator is universal[for linux, once again, not sure about Windows]
 * Crell doesn't even have a windows computer in the house.
<Chronix> Hey
<BluesKaj> Crell, well there must be a kubuntu site that has the image
<Linkmaster> Crell: you can always download K3b can't you? I know that works :P
<TTA> HI
<Crell> That can make a bootable usb?
<Mario__> hi
<Mario__> may i ask a noobish question please?
<TTA> is there a channel for python programmer on freenode irc?
<yofel> #python ?
<gomiboy> Mario__: just ask
<Crell> Linkmaster: I didn't know k3b could make a bootable usb install key.
<Linkmaster> Crell: I believe so
<Linkmaster> install key? Not sure..
<yofel> usb-creator can do that, but I don't think k3b can
<Crell> That's what I'm trying to do: Create a bootable Usb key to install the latest kubuntu on a netbook.
<Crell> yofel: Yes, and I'm on Suse and the moment and can't find usb-creator. :-)  The suse equivalent doesn't seem to support anything other than the suse install image, which I don't get.
<yofel> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TTA> thanks a lot
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: It's not universal it only works for Debian Distros
<Crell> yofel: Yes, I've already been there.  It's getting a copy of usb-creator that is the problem.
<Daskreech> Mario__: please ask :)
<yofel> try unetbootin
<yofel> I never used it though
<Daskreech> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 276 kB, installed size 820 kB
<TTA> what can i do to be root in the case that i am not ?
<yofel> !sudo | TTA
<ubottu> TTA: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TTA> how to register on freenode?
<TTA> how to register on freenode?
<Mario__> so, i always used windows until now and i want to switch to linux.. i have read that kubuntu = ubuntu jsut with different graphic environment, is that the only thing which differs between them? or something else changes aswell?
<BluesKaj> !register | TTA
<ubottu> TTA: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
 * Linkmaster thinks that Kubuntu is better because of many reasons
<Linkmaster> though Mario__ they use the same core, but many different applications
<Mario__> i tried looking some stuff on the internet but i didnt end up with any conclusion
<Linkmaster> What are looking for exactly?
<Mario__> well, from a windows user which wants to quit using windows and moving to linux what i should do
<Mario__> i dont know much about linux generally
<BluesKaj> Mario__, it's mostly a matter of taste ..try both for yourself , altho currently gnome is suffering some graphics probs on the new Unity desktop , so a lot of gnome users are using classic gnome or switching to kde (kubuntu)
<Mario__> the question which bothers me mostly is if ill lose something more than graphics between ubuntu or kubuntu
<Mario__> idc about graphics tbh
<Linkmaster> yeah, my advice having done the same as you, just dive right in
<Mario__> consider that i use windows classic theme lol
<Linkmaster> Mario__: everything in ubuntu will work in kubuntu, you'll just need to port some libs over that aren't KDE based. Graphics are beautiful though
<BluesKaj> Mario__, well anything you can do in windows can be done in linux and thensome , some gamers may disagree
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: if he uses windows classic, I don't think he games too much..though currently, Windows is the gaming platform. Otherwise, Mario__ theres only like one thing that isn't made for Linux that is in Windows, that I know of
<Mario__> im a gamer, but i want to explore more of computer and expand my knowledge, which i have a bit already, but i know that if ill keep being on windows ill nevr be able to know how computers really work like
<dirk_> you can just install gnome/kde on (K)Ubuntu and they become practically the same except for the login screen. Then each user can choose their window manager.
 * BluesKaj won't mention the thing ppl use to run (k)ubuntu on windows
<BluesKaj> :)
<Mario__> "choosing" the linux os makes me feel like "choosing" the programming language
<Mario__> lol
<Linkmaster> Funny story: you can use any programing language in linux :D
<Mario__> im always undecided.. im like ok ill go for that one then a while later i feel i regret what i do
<Linkmaster> I know someone who is planning on creating his own DE using python, and someone else who recommends me to learn Qt
<Mario__> no well tbh i wanted to learn c++, but then i wonder if c or python or something else would be more useful..
<Linkmaster> Linux is about freedom and choices. If you dont like it, okay, uninstall it and try something new. If you don't like that, try something new. I know of...a couple thousand different OS's alone that you can choose from
<Crell> Depends what you want to do with it.
<Crell> Learning C++ is useless if you're doing web apps.
 * BluesKaj is too old and impatient to learn programing
<Crell> Learning PHP is useless if you're writing system drivers.
<Linkmaster> Learning Lua isn't the best if you want object-orienting
<Mario__> i dont want to do web apps
<Mario__> thats for sure
 * BluesKaj wonders what ppl mean by object-orienting
<Crell> object-oriented programming techniques.
<DarkriftX> ok, so i seem to be confused on wtf a plasmoid is vs a plasma widget. where do i go to find more plasma widgets that I can put on the kde 4.x panels?
 * Linkmaster never really figured it out himself
<DarkriftX> i keep getting these plasmoids that dont work
<BluesKaj> i orient objects all the time when I work around the house:)
<Crell> http://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/language-tradeoffs
<Linkmaster> DarkriftX: I think plasmoids and widgets ar the same thing, just different names
<Linkmaster> !plasmoid
<Mario__> xD
<DarkriftX> all the plasmoids i dl dont install
<DarkriftX> its been that way for a year but i normally just give up
<Linkmaster> Hm..where/how are you downloading them?
<DarkriftX> kde-look.org
<DarkriftX> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/System+Monitor?content=134117
<Mario__> i kinda would like to get on game programming but probably if ill focus on that i wont be able to do anything else i guess
<DarkriftX> downloaded that, tried to follow the directions, missing the 5. \"SuperKaramba: Karamba Desktop Theme\" -> \"Next\"
<DarkriftX> step
<DarkriftX> i dont have that, i have "native plasmoid widget"
<BluesKaj> I'll leave the programming for the nerds , just using linux  fulfills my nerd-needs
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: hahah
<agostino> salve
<agostino> list!
<Linkmaster> Mario__: what type of games are you looking to create? Because you can make some nice games using Lua and the LOVE game engine[2D though]
<BluesKaj> agostino, no mp3s here
<Mario__> i know lua is used a lot in mmorpg with c++ aswell usually its used to manage events and such, tbh i had in my mind to go for c++ > SDL, i wonder if tht is a good road to follow
<Linkmaster> Hm, not sure
<Linkmaster> I know that Lua is the main language in WoW
<Mario__> isnt lua an extension usually? like "attached" in the program lets say to add more stuff
<Linkmaster> Hmm, no. Its a fully developed extremely powerful language
<Linkmaster> For example, using Lua, the LOVE game engine can, with three lines of script, display the words "Hello World!" in a simple window with black background. With more simple coding, you can have it go up and down, and left and right, by itself. Its ingenious coding
<Mario__> i have never thought of lua this way.. now im gonna wonder more which language i should learn and focus on the most lol
<Linkmaster> all of them :P
<Linkmaster> go to www.love2d.org, learn more. The wiki is especially useful
<Mario__> you take it easy :P
<DarkriftX> whats the best way to uninstall something yo installed while compiling?
<DarkriftX> while/by
<Mario__> so this love2d uses lua
<Linkmaster> go to the file you compiled from and type 'uninstall' or 'unmake' depending on how far you went with it. If you installed it, type uninstall then unmake
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, go to the app folder and in the  install textfile you'll find the uninstall instruction but it's usually make uninstall if you used make install during the compile
<Mario__> i already know the general basics of programming as in functions passing values if while for switch and those things, even something about pointers, but i always feel i dont know enough basic stuff :P
<DarkriftX> crap, thats the answer i was hoping not to hear
<DarkriftX> i installed something a few years ago that i need to get rid of
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, what was it ?
<Linkmaster> Mario__: you can never learn enough :P
<DarkriftX> yasp-scripted (a system monitor widget)
<Mario__> what languages do you knw linkmaster
<Linkmaster> I'm a dabbler in Lua, C++, and just am about to dive into Qt and Python
<DarkriftX> worked great, but stopped with a recent upgrade to kde. ive tried to update it but installing the new verison over it doesnt upgrade it. i need to remove it to install the new one
<DarkriftX> so now i have to find where i installed it from, if i didnt delete that folder
<Mario__> do you think if i learnt how to use love  it would help me understand more about programming? obviously i believe i take it that if i learn something in a language it will somehow be useful anyway in another one since the logic behind is the same kinda
<DarkriftX> it depends on the lang
<DarkriftX> some langauges are like many others, some arent
<Mario__> i wish it was easier because i hate to feel what i learn may not be useful later on for something else
<Mario__> dont know if any of you feels like me or im the only one :P
<Linkmaster> Mario__: no, your right. The best way to become a suburb programmer is to be a mediocre one in several languages
<Mario__> what does suburb mean? :S english is not my main language and translator doesnt help lol
<Linkmaster> haha, superb. I spelled it wrong, I type too fast sometimes, my bad
<Linkmaster> Your English is so good, I didn't know until you told me. I gave you a non-real word Dx
<Mario__> well my speaking sucks :P
<Mario__> i learnt it through internet
<Mario__> just by chatting and such
<Mario__> im 18
<Mario__> i guess these years wasted gaming gave me a boost in what i want to do now anyway xD
<Mario__> if it wasnt for games i wouldnt know english this much
<Linkmaster> writing and talking a language is two vastly different things. I can work my way through spanish on paper, but expect me to speak it? Youd be crazy xD
<Mario__> and italian sucks because there arent as much resources as in english
<Linkmaster> Hey, Italian is a very nice language[from someone who cant' understand it]
<Mario__> i hate to be italian :P
<Linkmaster> Why?
<Mario__> just feel i would have loved to be born somewhere else
<Linkmaster> Same here
<Mario__> where are you from?
<Linkmaster> lets take this to #kubuntu-offtopic, so that we aren't spamming the support channel
<Mario__> im there
<BluesKaj> dinner and tv and all that , bbl
<octocpp> what is the diff between the LTS and the non LTS ?
<octocpp> ok, the LTS has support, but vr 11.04 still has plasma and stuff right? what ver of KDE is kubuntu  up to right now?
<Linkmaster> 4.6.3
<octocpp> ahh, seems the same as suse factory
<Linkmaster> LTS means its supported for 3 years
<octocpp> nice and up to date
<Linkmaster> nonLTS is for 18 months
<octocpp> I see
<octocpp> do you know is the kms/intell driver issue has been resolved in the kernel or intell drivers yet?
<Linkmaster> Its possible somehow to use KDE4.7 on Kubuntu, but I dont' know how at the moment
<octocpp> i havent had 3d in about a year now lol
<Linkmaster> Hm, no..though I've heard about that, I think they are working on it.
<octocpp> cant even run gl screensavers, got tired of the lockups
<octocpp> man, that one really killed us
<octocpp> makes me wonder if intell is perpetuating some of this on purpose
<Linkmaster> I think it is honestly
#kubuntu 2011-05-29
<DarkriftX> i wish someone would hurry up and develop a konsole plasmoid widget
<DarkriftX> id love a little 4x4 konsole in my sidebar
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: What is the one thing in Windows that is not made for Linux?
<Linkmaster> AutoCad
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: You do programming already
<Linkmaster> DarkriftX: you can do that with Cairo-dock technically, and I've seen konsole widgets before..though, since I'm working with Qt, I might make one myself
<Daskreech> DarkriftX: Plasmoid is a plasma widget for all purposes you care about
<DarkriftX> i was sure it could be, but i never see any when im browsing the kde-look site
<Daskreech> DarkriftX: Still want to know about uninstalling something from source?
<DarkriftX> nah, i got it figured out
<DarkriftX> turns out i still had the folder
<DarkriftX> thx though
<DarkriftX> my system is nice and stable once again after a failed distupgrade
<DarkriftX> im happy now
<DarkriftX> one of these days im really going to delve into sed
<Daskreech> DarkriftX: You can install something selfcontained then you don't need hte source code to uninstall it
<DarkriftX> thats good to know
<DarkriftX> what do i do differently than "sudo make install"
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I could be wrong though, but I haven't seen a native AutoCad/Desk/inventor/whatnot that is made for Linux.
<DarkriftX> Linkmaster: i think there is some stuff in the repos but not 100% sure
<DarkriftX> i remmeber seeing them and thinking they cant be that good
<Daskreech> DarkriftX: ./configure --prefix=/place/you/want/program
<DarkriftX> Daskreech: nice
<Linkmaster> Hm..I'll take a look then. though when I mean Auto*, I'm talking something almost as good as they are. Perhaps better
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: There isn't. I can't even think of a good FOSS replacement
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: didn't think so, which is sad..
<DarkriftX> there are tons of "cad" apps, but they prob suck
<Daskreech> Very I'm sure lots of Architects would jump to linux if they supported large scale technical drawings and plotters
<DarkriftX> ok, not tons
<DarkriftX> 3
<DarkriftX> freeCAD, pyCAD, sagCAD
<DarkriftX> lol
<Daskreech> DarkriftX: CAn You get me a list?
<FloodBotK1> DarkriftX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linkmaster> xD but I'm positive they'd flock over, since Windows is currently the only OS that has good Auto* stuff
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: You mean good *CAD stuff
<DarkriftX> thats all in the repos have, there might be more
<Daskreech> I'm pretty sure they don't care very much about the Auto*
<Linkmaster> well, like..I mean auto* stuff, since its auto[blank] that makes all the different versions at the moment. If there came out a FOSS version of it, that'd be nice :P
<valorie> DarkriftX: have you tried yakuake?
<DarkriftX> what is that?
<valorie> I think that's what you want as a console replacement
<DarkriftX> i dont want a replacement
<valorie> ok
<DarkriftX> i want a widget that gives me a tiny konsole for my sidebar
<DarkriftX> 4"x4"
<DarkriftX> or so
<valorie> ah
<valorie> cool
<DarkriftX> so i can run little things here and there without having to sort through the 3-5 konsole windows i have in the background
<valorie> so you can see how the build is proceeding, etc?
<Linkmaster> DarkriftX: if I get the skills fast enough, I'll make you one
<valorie> you know that you can tab Konsole, right?
<DarkriftX> Linkmaster: awesome
<valorie> control alt T
<DarkriftX> yes, i do that but most of my 3-5 konsole windows have 3-5 tabs each
<valorie> lol
<Linkmaster> yeah, tabbing is what I do...though I end up sorting through 7 tabs Dx
<DarkriftX> i do most of my computing via cli
<Linkmaster> Nice!
<DarkriftX> but xchat and my browser take up lots of my screen
<valorie> you could stack them all on another workspace window
<DarkriftX> and i hate having to flip back and forth between windows or desktops
<valorie> ah
<DarkriftX> so i have konsoles that fit certain areas of my screen so i can have one open at any time and only block one app
<Linkmaster> I only use two workspaces, and one of them rots during the summer. I have schoolwork stuff[libreoffice, okular, etc.] and everything else goes in my 'main' desktop
<DarkriftX> i have one that is the same size and position as my browser, one that is the same as xchat, etc
<Linkmaster> Sounds like you've really worked this one out
<valorie> I usually only use one, and just minimize most of the stuff
<DarkriftX> that way i can have xchat and browser, or xchat and konsole
<DarkriftX> or i can have browser and xchat or browser and konsole
<DarkriftX> if im asking for help in here i dont want to keep minimizing windows to run commands
<DarkriftX> or if im googling for commands, i dont want the same
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having trouble getting a usb installer to boot on my netbook.  The usb key boots on my laptop, but I haven't been able to get the netbook to recognize it.
<Crell> I know I've booted to a usb key before on this netbook, though, to install the last version of kubuntu I put on here.
<DarkriftX> and i have this 4" wide sidebar on the right with all my system monitors on it. there is about 3" free at the bottom that i can expand a little that would be great for a mini konsole if i shrunk the font down to like 8pt
<Crell> Any suggestions?  I've tried both the "cd" and "other thing" options in the bios for boot order.
<DarkriftX> any errors?
<DarkriftX> or its just not found
<Crell> It just goes ahead and boots the existing hard drive.  No error messages.
<DarkriftX> is there a hot key to force it to boot something else?
<DarkriftX> or have you tried the bios?
<DarkriftX> most machines need usb/cd/floppy to be enabled to boot from them in the bios
<Crell> I've been in the bios a lot.
<octocpp> DarkriftX:  you ever see yakauke?
<Crell> I don't think there's a separate hot key to press, although true to form the bios startup screen goes by too fast for me to be sure. :-)
<DarkriftX> look for something about boot or usb in there
<DarkriftX> Crell: sometimes the "pause" key works for the bios screen
<DarkriftX> its kinda rare though
<Crell> Bios is F2.
<DarkriftX> octocpp: nope, ill check it out
<Crell> I've set the "removable drive" as the first boot option.
<DarkriftX> Crell: no, i mean hit hte "pause" key when the bios flash screen pops up
<DarkriftX> that will sometimes freeze the screen
<Crell> Doesn't pick up.  After I disable the hard drive entirely, it just tells me to insert real boot media.
<Crell> Ah, hm.  Let me try that.
<octocpp> DarkriftX: it is a term prog that you can scroll down and back up from the top of your screen with an F key, it is awsome
<Crell> Oh, so it does!
<DareDevil> excuse me, i haven't any menu bar in this moment. How i can reboot?
<octocpp> DarkriftX: has tabs and much more
<Daskreech> DareDevil: Menu bar or Panel?
<Crell> DareDevil: Ctrl+Alt+Delete should still give you the reboot dialog.
<DarkriftX> i might have to try that
<DarkriftX> their site sucks right now though
<Crell> Yakuake is teh rox. :-)
<Crell> I guess he found it...
<Linkmaster> I didn't hear a thanks at all...
<Crell> DarkriftX: Yeah, I don't see a separate hot key to boot to external.
<DarkriftX> so it appears i have some problem with my system
<Linkmaster> hm?
<DarkriftX> i tried to resize a konsole and it locked up (mouse was going very slow for about a minute, then mouse worked fine but everything was locked up and couldnt event alt+f# to a new tty)
<DarkriftX> so i rebooted (only thing i could do) and then when i rebooted i tried to resize it again, same lock up
<DarkriftX> not sure if its a konsole issue, or kwin
<DarkriftX> or something else
<Linkmaster> Hm..thats interesting
<valorie> it is a bug hitting a few people
<Linkmaster> I've never had an issue resizing my konsole windows. Try turning desktop effects off while doing it
<valorie> including some of the devels
<Linkmaster> Oh, well thats that
<valorie> no fix that I've heard yet
<Linkmaster> does anyone know where the bug is located?
<Daskreech> DarkriftX: Turn off transparency
<DarkriftX> i dont have it on
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<valorie> do you have nvidia, DarkriftX?
<DarkriftX> yup
<Daskreech> that would be it
<valorie> multiple bugs files
<valorie> filed
<valorie> happening in Arch too
<valorie> but not yakuake
<valorie> interesting
<DarkriftX> wow... i just found "profiles" in konsole....
<DarkriftX> jacked the font way down to 7.0 and green :P
<valorie> :-)
<DarkriftX> wow, that is hawt
<DarkriftX> im liking that yakuake app
<DarkriftX> i dont like how you cant resize it
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272027 also on that nvidia bug
<ubottu> KDE bug 272027 in general "Resizing Konsole with nvidia drivers crashes the XServer" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<valorie> probably best to comment on it there
<valorie> it isn't a packaging error
<valorie> afaik
<DarkriftX> If the X server crashes, it is a bug in the video drivers (or, unlikely, the X
<DarkriftX> server itself). Please report this bug directly to NVIDIA developers at
<DarkriftX> they have absolved themselves of the issue
<DarkriftX> maybe its a konsole bug :@
<valorie> heh
<DarkriftX> leaving it to nvidia will never get it fixed
<Daskreech> DarkriftX: you can send it a dbus signal and resize it as well as add tabs etc
<valorie> well, one of the google matches was the Konsole list
<valorie> so they are aware
<DarkriftX> Daskreech: thats a bit beyond my scope :P
<valorie> hopefully working with the driver writers
<Daskreech>  I symlinked yakuake to a script that opened it made 4 tabs  resized the whole thing renamed 3 of the tabs started playing music then split one of the tabs in two
<DarkriftX> lol
<valorie> according to the website, it is resizeable via keyboard shortcuts
<DarkriftX> ok, what site?
<DarkriftX> their "site" takes me to a splash page that doesnt seem to take me anywher euseful
<DarkriftX> or do you mean the kde-apps page
<david106> can I get help with KDE desktop here?  can't get any mic to work
<Linkmaster> david106: what is your computer? and is it internel or external?
<david106> well its one put together by Fry's no brand name it has an outside mic and a mic in the cam neither work for me.
<Linkmaster> have you tried playing around with alsamixer/pavucontrol?
<david106> don't know how its set to pulse audio
<Linkmaster> huh..I'm not good with mics, I just happened to get mine to work, and still dont know how I did
<DarkriftX> odd, who is showing me logged in to pts/0-4
<DarkriftX> which it doesnt normally
<DarkriftX> oh, those are my terminals
<david106> I understand
<sipolan> Assalaamu 'alaikum (for muslims)
<david106> walaykum salam
<sipolan> is it channel for troubleshooting?
<valorie> kde-apps
<valorie> sorry
<Crell> Gr.  Why won't this netbook cooperate?
<DarkriftX> so i found keyboard shortcuts to change the size of each window, but not the whole thing
<DarkriftX> can i help you sipolan ?
<sipolan> just want to take a look at what app people use for IRC
<wn1zid> Xchat ftw
<DarkriftX> did they version you too?
<DarkriftX> oh, i missed the reply
<DarkriftX> sorry
<sipolan> no
<sipolan> sorry, i got lag
<DarkriftX> thought you were one of those ppl that come in and run commands randomly then leave
<sipolan> i tried Konversation about one or two days ago. Does this app have the same core as Xchat?
<wn1zid> Xchat is simple and scriptable, here are some common reasonable scripts:  http://www.mikegtn.net/index.php?start=343&end=343
<sata__> anyone know of a walk through to install the new ATI driver? yes i and a newb
<c2tarun> sata__: open jockey-kde and then activate it
<sata__> thats not the latest thought right ?
<c2tarun> latest thought?
<sata__> though
<c2tarun> well I am not sure, may be you can match it with the version on ATI website.
<sata__> its ver time10 and new is 11.4
<c2tarun> no idea.
<vbgunz> I am trying to share my printer on 11.04 with a windows 7 computer. We're on the same network. I am 192..2 the other is 192..3. I went to system-config-printer and checked show.. and share under server settings. I went as far as to restart the cups service **but** no matter what I do, windows 7 could never find the printer. why? this is prettty much a stock install. what could be the issue?
<vbgunz> we're both in the same workgroup, same network. windows 7 can not see my 11.04 printer. I am sharing it to the best of my ability. what could be wrong?
<areichman> vbgunz: maybe it's a Windows issue? I have a printer shared from 11.04 to 2 macs that works perfectly
<vbgunz> areichman: congrats. I am sure it works but it isn't working for me
<immediate> :)
<immediate> e
<immediate> Hi guys :)
<areichman> wish I could help, sorry
<vbgunz> I am really not sure what to do or what else to restart. I am gonna reboot and see if this somehow magically helps out my printer sharing issue
<vbgunz> man this is so upsetting. I did everything I think I should have done and the windows 7 pc cannot find my printer
<Daskreech> sipolan: what do you want from an IRC client?
<Daskreech> vbgunz: it's shared over samba?
<vbgunz> Daskreech: I went into system-config-printer and selected to show and share my only printer. I didn't have samba installed when i did this and didn't think I needed it. so far windows 7 does not see anything. I just installed samba (just samba) and I am messign with its config *but* for the life of me I cannot restart the service if it is even running
<vbgunz> I got the restart
<vbgunz> it's no longer called samba but smbd (I hope)
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> man, I just made some edits to the smb.conf (all printer related) and restarted smbd but its so far one big fail
<vbgunz> I just went into the cups interface and turned my only printer into the default server printer
<cordiceps> sup
<cordiceps> anybody around?
<cordiceps> can someone do a simple test for me? ldd /usr/bin/kwin | wc
<cordiceps> what's the first number?
<cordiceps> hello?
<vbgunz> cordiceps: 0
<vbgunz> otherwise kwin complains about using --replace
<cordiceps> uh?
<cordiceps> impossible
<vbgunz> cordiceps: sorry
<vbgunz> 96
<cordiceps> there's no way ldd /usr/bin/kwin can produce 0 results
<cordiceps> ah alright
<cordiceps> vbgunz: with compiz running and all?
<fayaz> cordiceps: 94 here...
<vbgunz> cordiceps: I am using the radeon driver
<cordiceps> by removing | wc and running ldd /usr/bin/kwin you get to see the list.
<cordiceps> vbgunz: and the effects turned on?
<cordiceps> like the cube and all that.
<vbgunz> I have effects enabled. a very select few. no cube
<cordiceps> I guess that'd be enough for ldd to detect cube deps, no?
<vbgunz> my god
<vbgunz> I finally got windows 7 to print a page on my printer... sheeesh. kubuntu can be such a drama queen
<vbgunz> cordiceps: what were you looking for anyhow?
<cordiceps> vbgunz: trying to win an argument about fluxbox not being hard to port to wayland. fluxbox deps are only 22, 10 of them not related to X so just 10.
<vbgunz> hahaha, nice
<vbgunz> glad to be of ammo to you
<westy> in ubuntu the iphone works great, displaying apps as folders etc. why doesnt Kubuntu have similar functionality? or am i missing something?
<Daskreech> vbgunz: hoemmgee
<Daskreech> what made the difference?
<Daskreech> westy: what does that functionality in Ubuntu. If you install it most likely you will get a similar result
<vbgunz> Daskreech: not sure. I believe samba may have made the difference. the windows 7 find printer dialog didn't find anything. I browsed the network from explorer and their it was all lonely dying for a click. so I clicked the poor little guy and made a test print and BOOM headshot
<westy> Daskreech, good question. I have been looking for similar libs...
<Daskreech> vbgunz: http://vibeus.wippiespace.com/pictures/gifs/boom headshot.gif
<Daskreech> vbgunz: http://vibeus.wippiespace.com/pictures/gifs/boom%20headshot.gif
<Daskreech> I have no idea who that guy is but he turns up a lot
<Daskreech> westy: perhaps ask in #ubuntu what library is mounting the ios device?
<vbgunz> Daskreech: you gotta find his video
<Daskreech> I presume you know him
<vbgunz> you gotta also understand a bit about the counter-strike game
<vbgunz> it's a hilarious video that really touches on some real issues about that game and it's competitiveness and the samurai gamer nature it produces
<westy> Daskreech, seems like I have all the apple libs (mobiledevice) i'll start up an ubuntu sesson on a laprot and watch to see what connects
<Daskreech> westy: if you have ubuntu on this machine try run nautilus
<Daskreech> vbgunz: one day when I have time ;)
<vbgunz> Daskreech: yeah, I don't blame ya. it's addictive
<westy> Daskreech, no naultilus on this machine
<cordiceps> vbgunz: hi again :)
<cordiceps> sorry to bother, do you mind pasting the results of ldd /usr/bin/kwin?
<Daskreech> Not in here please :)
<cordiceps> of course not
<Beta_> hi peeps
<Beta_> i have a question
<Beta_> how do i install a third party device driver?
<cordiceps> vbgunz: are you still around?
<Daskreech> Beta_: modprobe driver_name
<Beta_> #ubuntu
<Daskreech> Umm ok
<Beta_> i'm a complete noob in  Linux
<cordiceps> can anyone here paste on a site such as http://paste.pocoo.org/ paste the results of ldd /usr/bin/kwin?
<Beta_> i have the  Linux install cd but all i can do is use  arviche program on it
<cordiceps> preferably if using effects with cube enabled
<Beta_> .gz.tar file
<Daskreech> Beta_: Right lets take a step back then
<Daskreech> what are you trying to get working?
<Beta_> the rtl8187 wireless
<Beta_> it works but cut's out a lot
<Beta_> lose signal or no internet
<Beta_> on windows it works fine\
<fayaz> cordiceps: http://paste.kde.org/76033/raw/
<Beta_> i have a drv.tar.gz file
<fayaz> cordiceps: no cube or anything. i use activities now...
<Beta_> i also have stack.tar.gz file\
<cordiceps> fayaz: thanks, I just wanted with cube and effects turned on to see hom many deps that pulls.
<Beta_> i looked everywhere in kubuntu and couldn't find a way to install the drivers
<Daskreech> Beta_: ok hold up a bit
<Beta_> ok
<Daskreech> where are you getting these drivers from?
<Beta_> the original install cd
<Daskreech> Beta_: serious? it came with Linux drivers?
<Beta_> for the RTL8187
<Beta_> yes
<Daskreech> remind me to send them money
<Beta_> jejeje
<cordiceps> fayaz: what's the difference between cube + effects and activities?
<Beta_> it's for an alfa anntena
<Beta_> long range
<westy> is that the usb twin antennea one?
<Beta_> in the the readme it syas this
<Beta_> < Installation >
<Beta_> Runing the scripts can finish all operations of building up modules
<Beta_> from the source code and start the nic.
<Beta_> 	1. Build up the drivers from the source code
<Beta_> 	  ./makedrv
<Beta_> 	2. load the driver module to kernel and start up nic
<Beta_> 	  ./wlan0up
<FloodBotK1> Beta_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beta_> what is the nic ?
<Daskreech> Beta_: use paste.ubuntu.com as the robot says
<Daskreech> NIC = Network interface card
<Daskreech> it's how you connect to the internet
<Beta_> opps
<Beta_> ok
<Beta_> how do i run those scripts?
<Daskreech> Beta_: Just to note to you that this is a deep end baptism in Linux
<Beta_> there are 6 files in directory
<westy> might be called a Tek, or something like that?
<Beta_> :)
<Daskreech> most normal people in this day won't ever do something like this so you can keep on if you want to find out a lot about how Linux works
<Daskreech>  I'm sure there is a faster way to get it working
<Beta_> jeje i do wan't to get off windows
<Beta_> and i do like kubuntu a lot
<westy> whats the name of it?
<Beta_> just need stable internet to download all the pakages jeje
<westy> Beta_, HornetTek?
<Beta_> no alfa networks
<Beta_> it works somewhat with the defualt driver
<westy> i had a high power one but its at work....it too had a realtek driver
<Beta_> but i keep getting page not found
<Daskreech> westy: did you get it working?
<westy> yes, with the new kernel in Ubuntu it worked fine
<westy> i havent used it with Kubuntu....
<westy> might try a different wireless manager
<Beta_> i works fine with ubuntu
<Beta_> it
<westy> ah ha
<westy> latest version of Kubuntu installed?
<Beta_> just as in windows same hotspot and all
<Beta_> no
<Beta_> i have 10.10
<westy> i would get the latest one, the driver is improved in the kernel, at least in mine
<westy> so you can use kpackagekit to upgrade
<westy> its worth it, the newer KDE version fixes many bugs
<Beta_> cooll, but isn't there a way to use mu cd to update it?
<Beta_> for now
<westy> you could use a newer CD, but best would be internet
<Beta_> i also downloaded the updated lunix driver offf the alfa site
<Beta_> but i have no clue what to do with it
<westy> the reason being is that you may have added packages that are not on the cd
<westy> building the linux driver is no easy task
<westy> i found getting full support by updating was much easier :)
<Beta_> jajaja
<Beta_> how about a debian package?
<Daskreech> Beta_: would probably work if the linux kernel versions match up
<Beta_> well i guess i'm stuck for now
<Beta_> cya peeps thanks for the help :)
<Beta_> good night
<Crell> OK, odd question.
<Crell> I'm trying to get the gnome network manager, nm-applet, to run in Kubuntu because the KDE network manager is, still, not recognizing the wireless chip in a laptop.
<Crell> When I run nm-applet on the command line I get a notice "cannot open display: : 0"
<Crell> I know I've seen this before and there's some extra thing I need to do to allow that program to run from the cli and start in X, but I don't recall what.
<katsrc> hey
<Crell> Anyone have a better memory than I do? :-)
<katsrc> is there repo available for KDE SC 4.7 on Kubuntu yet?
<katsrc> generally Kubuntu usually packages the updates them first out of all the other distros
<dan_l> I think 4.7 is just an incremental anyhow....amirite?
<marie> could someone help me with skype and a webcam. i followed a few of the guides... nothing is working. I do not recieve any erros, all i get is a black screen when i test it.
<dan_l> marie:  can you confirm that the camera is working outside of skype?
<marie> my cam works with cheese and camorama
<marie> haha- got a head of me
<marie> wiat- changing my name.
<dan_l> And skype is giving you guff?
<marie> just realized what im signed on as
<dan_l> whatever marie
<dan_l> we all know who you really are
<SubCool> what?
<dan_l> I'm messing with you.
<SubCool> ah- so ya.. it just wont work...
<dan_l> It's probably because skype is an M$ product.  You can't expect that to work.
<dan_l> :)
<dan_l> subcool, what have you tried?
<SubCool> it is???
<Crell> Skype hasn't been a MS product long enough for them to break it. :-)
<SubCool> Crell, ya it is- its MS
<dan_l> Crell doesn't know MS very well.
<SubCool> i tried some environtment thing- i tried some scripot
<Crell> MS just bought Skype last week. :-)
<SubCool> - ugh.. there goes skype
<SubCool> sucked pretty bad to begin with..
<Crell> Granted.
<SubCool> why didnt they upgrade it more? its like bare bones
<dan_l> Subcool:  what kind of web cam?
<ubuntu> what package do i install to get opengl screensavers like euphoria?
<SubCool> Logitech Communicate STX
<kubuntu> what package gives me a bunch of gl screensavers?
<dan_l> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/05/28/1857214/KDE-47-ndash-a-First-Look-At-Beta-1
<dan_l> mind the trolls, kids.
<dan_l> Kubuntu:  maybe try searching?
<kubuntu> i already installed everything in the default repos and i dont see them showing up
<kubuntu> maybe just helping me by telling me a pack name to look for?
<DevCore> Need extras repository
<kubuntu> k, thanks
<SubCool> any luck dan_l - i located two of those Howto's for the skype and webcams. I dont understand why it doesnt work. It has worked on this computer before, i think before i updated to 11.4
<dan_l> subcool:  I'm waiting for my wife to get me her web cam
<dan_l> because that's the one she has
<valorie> SubCool: by any chance to you have an ATI driver?
<valorie> ati controller, I mean
<valorie> if you don't know, try the command lspci in the console
<valorie> that will list your equipment
<vbgunz> cordiceps: whats up
<SubCool> um.. no- doubtful.
<SubCool> valorie, this is an emachine
<SubCool> Intel
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well then, my fix won't work
<SubCool> thanks :)
<valorie> however, what I did was visit #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> which you might find useful, if it was working before, and now is not
<valorie> they can help you figure out what's wrong, and how to fix it
<valorie> very nice people
<SubCool> great- thanks :)
<valorie> good luck!
<dan_l> subcool:  give me about 10 minutes and I'll try it out
<SubCool> thanks- im here kinda.. i;'ve looked up a couple other things. it has to be something with the upgrade.. i saw a few times u have to re do this when u upgrade..
<westy> Daskreech, I asked about using an iphone with Kubuntu, you were right
<Daskreech> :)
<westy> Daskreech, I was using a Handbrake and it saw my iphone, so i added nautilus
<westy> and there it is. why Dolphin cant see it is beyond me
<westy> So cool to know I will never use iTunes again, AND have more functionality then any other system
 * Linkmaster approves of ridding that horrid piece of software
<westy> Linkmaster, I hardly ever use it (thank goodness) but now I have even more abilities than it can give me. Woot!
<Linkmaster> what are you using?
<westy> banshee or amarok do music, books and video, oplayer (on phone) plus Nautilus replace the video because its drag and drop and plays anything, Clibre loads ebooks, and Digikam or Shotwell handle the photos
<Linkmaster> don't you love the power of Linux?
<mr0wl> yes
<mr0wl> power overwhelming
 * Linkmaster wishes dolphin would work with iPhones, though he doesn't own one
<westy> I love Linux
<mr0wl> why would you wish that
<westy> because its a friendly thing to do. and i would rather use Dolphin then nautilus, because until recently there just wasnt a better phone
<westy> for me
<Linkmaster> I dont' like Apple stuff, though its my personal opinion, and I MUCH prefer Dolphin to Nautilus
<westy> droids are usable now, they werent a few years ago
<westy> and the moko's just didnt make it here
<Linkmaster> Moko's?
<westy> openmoko the open phone
<Linkmaster> the open phone?
<Linkmaster> I've never heard of this
<westy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openmoko
<westy> nite guys and gals
<vbgunz> I've been an nvidia user pretty much all my life. I just got an ATI card 2 days ago and all specs and benches say, this radeon 5850 is just all around better than my current nvidia gtx 460. everybody says don't mess with ati, and I swear I am thinking the fanboys are nuts. after 2 days, I give up. I already have the card listed for sale by 6am pst if it doesn't get busy.
<vbgunz> I guess, I do have a question. how do you get impeccable effects with this card? I tried the radeon driver, the fglrx from the repos. the fglrx from the official amd site and nothing, not a damn thing I do, gets close to the performance my lil ol gtx 460 gave me. it kills in windows *but* I don't care for it that much there
 * Linkmaster thinks that the 'lil ol gtx' wasn't so lil
<vbgunz> I wholeheartedly agree. I read so much on so many sites to avoid ati, avoid it like the black death. I swear I am thinking nvidia got some real shills out there. It can't be all that bad. I am already hating it.
<Linkmaster> I've always heard that nvidia was the best. I have this old computer running Windows2000, nvidia geforce 4800 I believe is what it is, and it runs my Rise of Nations game without any problems. That game is a monster, my [at the time] top of the line netbook joked and died when i attempted it. Please explain? xD
<hn> I need help with installing tar.gz, using Kubuntu natty.
<hn> ubottu: tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hn> ubottu: install tar.gz
<Linkmaster> hn: you need to use the konsole, simply 'cd' to the directory where your *.tar.gz file is, type 'tar zxfv file_name.tar.gz' then cd into it, type './compile' then type 'make' then finish with either 'make install ' or 'sudo make install' depending on whether you want it made system-wide or not
<Linkmaster> hn: those are the generic instructions, be sure to read an README or INSTALL files placed in the untarred/unzipped file
<hn> Linkmaster: if i do that, the unextracted files are in rpm files...
<Linkmaster> huh? thats..what is the file and where is it located?
<Linkmaster> Like, through the webz, let me play around with it
<hn> Linkmaster: under RPMS folder... it's the installing file for Haansoft Hancom viewer...
<Linkmaster> huh...proprietary stuff. Hm..
<Linkmaster> can you link me to where you downloaded it from? Or was it a purchased copy?
<SubCool> dan_l, ya no go
<dan_l> Sorry Subcool.  I've been sidetracked.
<dan_l> What's your email addy?
<dan_l> I've got the same one
<dan_l> same cam.   rather.
<SubCool> i gotcha
<vbgunz> can somebody say my name?
<Linkmaster> vbgunz: ?
<vbgunz> damn
<vbgunz> my notifications are broke
<vbgunz> :/
<vbgunz> thanks
<Linkmaster> Did you make sure the IRC was minimized first? and maybe if you restart plasma/knotifier, it might work again
<vbgunz> ok count to 3 bud
<D-coy> hi all
<gizmo_> how can i get a movie?
<pckoders> hello
<pckoders> is there anybody to help me out
<Linkmaster> just post your issue
<pckoders> wats the use of QtDesigner and Qt IDE>
<hn> Linkmaster: http://www.hancom.co.kr/downLoad.downPU.do?mcd=003 , the second post, the download link.....
<Linkmaster> pckoders: to develop things if you know/understand Qt. I'm just getting into it though, so I can't help very much though
<pckoders> k. thanks
<Linkmaster> hn: I'll take a look t it for you
<pckoders> that will be great.
<hn> Linkmaster: thnx....
<Linkmaster> hn: no problem, it just finished downloading...hmm...hold on
<Linkmaster> hn: Ark just told me it was a bunch of broken stuff...hm. :l
<Linkmaster> can you use dropbox to upload the original tar.gz file ?
<hn> Linkmaster: no... i'm using freenode webchat...
<Linkmaster> same here :P
<Linkmaster> well, I'm actually using a client, but regardless. Can you mediafire/rapidshare it or something?
<hn> I'll make a link over skydrive....
<hn> Linkmaster: uploading... plz hold on.....
<Linkmaster> take your time, I have insomnia, so its all good
<hn> Linkmaster: hww... http://www.mediafire.com/?294tvvptk9bp21f this is the link....
<Linkmaster> hn: its downloading now, its a large download so itll take some time for me
<Linkmaster> I'm assuming you have an .hwp file that needs to be opened, don't you?
<hn> Linkmaster; long time uploading too... :)
<hn> Linkmaster: yess....
<Guest61189> Is there a way to kpackageit open without password?
<Linkmaster> Guest61189: no, that is to prevent people from installing/removing packages that aren't supposed to/are supposed to be there
<Linkmaster> you can have it permenantly remember the password[I forgot how] but thats not recommended
<Guest61189> I used to have it remembered (in kwallet I think) but in ubuntu...
<Linkmaster> Hm...Im not sure. I always leave my security measures on, often beefed up
<Guest61189> Linkmaster...I like to write my passwords on my e-mails and foruns...but...
<Linkmaster> Hm?
<Guest61189> Everytime I enter and upgrade or update from bugs...
<Guest61189> I have xubuntu,kubuntu,fluxbox...
<Guest61189> every hour I have some update or upgrade...
<Guest61189> That sucks...
<Guest61189> ??
<Linkmaster> Hm..I dont' get updates that much
<Guest61189> ...I don't know why I have all that images...but...I like it..
<Linkmaster> Each to his own in Linux
<Guest61189> O.K. ...Your dolphin (if you like this file manager) has background??
<akis> hi all. after one week of searching i realised and cross-checked that my browser (ff and chrome) cannot load "heavy" pages because my wireless pcmcia card cannot get so much data these need, because when i connected my pc through ethernet everything as ok and very very fast. although i am next to my router wireless cannot operate so many data that "heavy" page need and certain pages load slow or not at all. is there possibility to fix this problem of pcmcia
<akis> card driver (under win xp everything was ok with is card) or is there any possibility to make this card take more data information or it is better to install a repeater and connect trhough ethernet, because the normal base of my pc is in a room next to router?
<Guest61189> what kind of sites??
<Guest61189> bloggs?
<Guest61189> Maybe my ff does it to...I have some troubles to load some pics (even in sites with few data)
<Guest61189> Than I have to F5...a lot of times
<akis> yes. blogs and everythin google related (google maps or certain times google search and every site using google ads or maps form google)
<akis> chrome is checked form me that is more faster than ff. so i am running on chrome, but still cannot load them
<Linkmaster> Try rekonq? or bing maps...
<Guest61189> Ya...that's good too!!I used konqueror sometimes!!
<Linkmaster> I use FF for two things, one is a heavy flash user, the other is a specific game, and I still don't know why I use only FF for it :P
<akis> i tried reckonq yesterday. the same result. the problem is not in browsers and the procedure of pages' "translation". the problem is in the procedure the data are coming in the pc through the pcmcia card
<Guest61189> I don't know if you know about that...but konqueror can turn uy buttons available even in sites with java blocking it!!
<akis> because as i am pluging the wire or the ethernet everything is absolutely ok. very-very fast and the dowwnloadin speed from 1mb/s is coming over 1,3-1,4mb/s
<akis> f5 is a reload procedure?
<Guest61189> yes...
<akis> i am trying but is worthless. chrome cannot load now for example this page http://www.ethemis.gr/ even i reloaded 10 times. i f i plug the wire it will be downled in millisecs!
<Guest61189> ...where are you from???
<Linkmaster> hn: I got the same thing..I have no clue what to do with .rpm files on a debain-based sysetm. Let me look around some more
<hn> ok'
<Guest61189> hn I saw some plugins in kpackagekit...but probably won't works as fedora...but..
<Guest61189> I didn't try it...
<Guest61189> akis Where are you from??
<akis> i tried everythin to solve the problem (adbock, java block, javascript blog). everything but no resutl. one week i lloking for the solution. i contacted ISP. all was OK. finally yesterday i plued ethernet and ...what magic... i solve the case. so the problem is what to do...make a hole to the wall to pass a cable? buy an access potin with ethernet, so it would the network would be wireless up to access poitn adn then ethernet so i don use my pcmicia card which
<akis> have this issue or find something to make pcmcia faster?
<akis> sorry for delay...i am typing. i am from Greece.
<akis> Athens-Greece.
<Linkmaster> hn: here you go, I"ll link you to the page I found rather then explain it all
<Linkmaster> hn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-rpm-files-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest61189> akis did you find any site with the same problem that you had?
<akis> you mean if i found any complains of other users with the same problem?
<Guest61189> Очень странно, что он работает на ОС Windows XP и Kubuntu не. (google translator)
<Guest61189> yes!!
<Guest61189> akis anything simillar to your problem
<akis> no, nothing at all.
<akis> but i am now sure that the proble is on the pcmcia card and the driver. the driver is not so good as this one which is coming with the producti and is suitable for windows so the card works under linux (not only kubuntu but opensuse has the same problem) but not so good that it can take all neccesary data to load heavy pages.
<Guest61189> I used to configure my lucent win in the ubuntu 5.04 (it war in 1997)...You can access the net...Do ur ff is configured with a limit time to access the pages,and this limit is little enought??
<akis> well do  have any idea how to fix the issue i mentioned already?
<hn> Linkmaster: are you still here?
<hn> Linkmaster: not here now......?
<Guest62193> akis http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox%20cannot%20load%20websites%20but%20other%20programs%20can
<Guest62193> does it helps??
<Guest62193> akis what is ur pcmcia model?
<Guest62193> 4:30 at my fuse...
<Guest62193> 4:30 a.m.
<akis> well, well, well. my pcmcia card is a tp-link tl-wn310g. but. there is a big but...i just remembered i had a usb tp-link wn322g. i connect it this device in my pc and oh...my God...everything i s running fast as when i connect it throug ethernet. this the curious world of the computers!!!
<Guest62193> akis achei alguma coisa...mas naum consigo ler!!
<Guest62193> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=311b7b83df480738d3066ca80a26c29d&topic=20549.msg153646#msg153646
<Guest62193> akis...sorry...I find something but this topic ook likes another language..
<xcross44> Hy!
<xcross44> Van itt magyar??
<Tm_T> !hu | xcross44
<ubottu> xcross44: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<dieter_> moin moin
<wijiono> need help
<wijiono> how to play playonlinux
<pckoders> hello
<Aristide> Hi
<Aristide> I have a very bad FPS with Kubuntu :/
<Aristide> I have a Intel GM45, kwin say "20 FPS"
<Aristide> How improve this FPS ?
<Aristide> ?
<pckoders> @Aristide:  update ur graphics memory
<Aristide> pckoders: How ? :o
<Aristide> Hi pckoders ^^
<pckoders> insert another graphics crd.
<Aristide> ...
<Aristide> Its is a labtop :/
<Aristide> *laptop
<Aristide> pckoders: Do you have a another solution ?
<Aristide> *other
<pckoders> there is a software called as 3Danalyzer use it. It converts
<Aristide> Ok
<pckoders> ur PHYSICAL RAM memory to graphics memory. Search for it and download it.
<lew> hello
<uberdub> can anyone help with wifi?
<Aristide> Sorry but pckoders__ i don't find this programme :/
<Aristide> *programm
<romeus> Hello :-), does anybody know if it's possible to mouse+key shortcuts in KDE (e.g. crtl+shift+click to close a window, crtl+alt+click drag to rotate cube) ?
<Mario__> :3
<Mario__> hi guys
<Mario__> anyone alive?
<error> hello
<romeus> hi
<Mario__> i just installed kubuntu for the first time in my life :P
<romeus> nice
<Mario__> always been windows user but i decided to cut it :D
<romeus> I moved from Windows to Ubuntu a few years ago myself
<romeus> just trying Kubuntu now
<Mario__> well isnt it the same just with kde instead of gnome
<ArchangelSe7en> yup .. ideally the same
<Mario__> some people told me 32 bit is better for drivers and such, but 32bit linux does read and use 8gb ram right?
<Peace-> Mario__: yes
<Peace-> Mario__: 32bit should be nicer
<Peace-> for drivers... but...
<romeus> indeed
<Peace-> if you have 8 gig i would try before the live cd 64bit
<Mario__> well consider that its not like i need everything at beginning as im new to linux so i still feel lost
<Peace-> Mario__: livecd is easy to use
<Mario__> i know
<Peace-> try if everything on hardware works ==> install
<Peace-> if not burn the 32bit
<ArchangelSe7en> if you have more than 4 GBs ram , better to stick with the 64bit version
<Mario__> what changes mainly
<Peace-> Mario__: where are you from btw?
<Mario__> performance?
<Mario__> italy
<ArchangelSe7en> packages availability is the same for both as 32bit packages work in 64bit OSs
<Peace-> Mario__: e alloora vai nel canale italiano
<Peace-> !it | Mario__
<ubottu> Mario__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Mario__> ma va
<Mario__> i prefer talking in english
<Mario__> hence why i dont even install os in italian
<Peace-> Mario__: i guess you will get much more support on that channel
<Peace-> Mario__: me to
<Peace-> ok , now
<Peace-> first of all you need to test the kernel
<Peace-> kernel recognize hardware  that is the big difference
<Peace-> 64bit drivers are less
<Peace-> ... how could i say??
<Peace-> you could get more problems on drivers
<Mario__> i got what you mean
<Peace-> but it's not said
<Mario__> but tbh i guess i should stay on 32 bit snice i want to program
<Peace-> Mario__: ok then install 32bit
<uberdub> hi, can anyone help wit wifi?
<uberdub> it was working fine upon install, and then it just quit, and shows as unclaimed
<Peace-> uberdub: ?
<uberdub> Peace: Hi
<Peace-> uberdub: hi
<Peace-> so what's your problem with wifi ?
<uberdub> well, was running fine when I installed it, but now it shows as unclaimed, and dmesg returns "cant reset chip"
<uberdub> one sec Ill pastebin
<uberdub> http://pastebin.com/S5AzV25K
<uberdub> Peace: Been trying to figure it out for hours now
<uberdub> weird
<uberdub> everything else is working great so far, even suspend
<uberdub> it worked at first otb
<Mario__> still not sure wheter i should go on 64 or 32 bit
<Mario__> xD
<Peace-> Mario__: :S
<uberdub> Peace: sorry accidentally disconnected NM, couldnt see possible responses
<Peace-> uberdub: you have to write well my name
<Peace-> it's Peace-
<uberdub> oh
<Peace-> not Peace
<uberdub> Peace- did you get the pastebin?
<Peace-> uberdub: omg atheros ath9k
<uberdub> yeah
<Peace-> uberdub: i mean it works or not?
<Peace-> you can use wifi ??
<uberdub> it did
<uberdub> no not now
<uberdub> lspci, and lsmod everything looks fine
<Peace-> rfkill --list
<uberdub> but cant load wlan0, one sec trying rfkill
<uberdub> nothing blocked
<Peace-> iwconfig
<uberdub> no wireless extensions
<Peace-> sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k
<uberdub> does nothing
<uberdub> tried that a couple times
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i Network
<uberdub> ahhh, tried again getting: ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules
<uberdub> how to add it to the /proc/modules file?
<uberdub> seemd to be in there already: ath9k_common 13611 0 - Live 0xf8b48000
<uberdub> ath9k_hw 300328 1 ath9k_common, Live 0xf8eb2000
<uberdub> ath 19141 1 ath9k_hw, Live 0xf804e000
<uberdub> oops sorry shoulda pastebin it
<fayaz> :-/ the "Council elections" url given in the channel topic is giving a 404
<uberdub> any suggestions Peace- ?
<ryrych> hi, when will Amarok 2.4.1 come out in Ubuntu repos?
<ryrych> I have a fresh installation and it isn't there
<uberdub> any suggestions Peace- ?
<fayaz> claydoh: ?
<ryrych> ah, I forgot that newer Amarok versions comes out in kubuntu backports
<delac> using Maveric, I got a strange bug. Sometimes (quite often) when I start the KDE session and open window, minimize it to the taskbar and then unminimize, whole KDE and session crashes. Anyone knows anything about this?
<delac> the effect there is as if I had hit ctrl-alt-backspace. I just get logged out immediately
<Cross_> D:
<Cross_> i dont know how to fix the fonts properly on a 1900x1200 resolution screen
<Cross_> they get either too big or too small
<Cross_> any suggestion?
<Cross_> anyone'
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Cross_> how do i install java
<Cross_> ? D:
<c2tarun> Cross_: from kpackage kit
<Cross_> yea i am on it, i typed java but  is it the openjdk one?
<c2tarun> Cross_: yeah.
<Cross_> im new to linux so im trying to figure it out still lol
<Cross_> webstart and runtime? both of them?
<c2tarun> Cross_: get the jdk it includes everything
<c2tarun> Cross_: at least everything you need.
<Cross_> may i ask you something else btw?
<c2tarun> Cross_: sure
<Cross_> (consider im new to linux also) some people told me its better if i stay on the 32 bit rather than the 64 one for compatibility stuff, but i have a feeling i should switch to 64, what do you think? i got 8gb ram
<Tm_T> unless you know you have to stick with 32bit, I see no reason
<Cross_> see no reason in?
<c2tarun> well first 8GB is hell lot of RAM :) and I dont think if you have 64 bit processor there is any reason to stick with 32 bit.
<c2tarun> I also started with 64 bit, but its completely your call :)
<Tm_T> Cross_: I see no reason to stick with 32bit
<Cross_> oh well then screw it im gonna go for 64 once its done downloading.. a day of low level format then 32 bit and now ill format again woot xD
<Cross_> i feel kinda lost to be honest by coming from windows.. but i dont wanna have my eyes covered forever
<c2tarun> Cross_: normally all the applications we pack are build and tested on both 32 and 64 bit machines and in case of any error its fixed. so it wont be a problem :)
<Cross_> i had problems with fonts because im on 1920x1080
<c2tarun> Cross_: Welcome!! when I started I dual booted my system with win 7 and ubuntu and in 3 days time I removed windows... :D
<Cross_> nono i already removed it :P
<Cross_> i decided i want to cut it for good
<Cross_> i want to learn how a computer really works and that will never be possible on windows
<c2tarun> Cross_: thats great. :) and about fonts, you can change them from system-settings>>application appearance
<Cross_> yea i changed fonts bt in the end i had to change dpi only
<Cross_> because they were either getting too small or too big
<Cross_> lol
<Cross_> i got 37" screen
<c2tarun> 37" O_O that's almost size of my table.
<Cross_> the thing i hate of being a noob in something is that i feel like asking for help but if i only ask for help ill never lean
<Cross_> learn*
<BluesKaj> Cross_, a hint if you're running that resolution on a large monitor , enable anti aliasing in fants and force 120dpi.
<BluesKaj> err fonts
<Cross_> i did, idk why somehow it feels laggy
<Cross_> i got a gt 240
<wn1zid> I gave up windoze 5 yrs ago, and am both happy and satisfied , once you learn linux, you both learn the power it has, as well as how configurable it is.
<Cross_> like if i alt tab with all those effects
<wn1zid> Also, learning linux makes computing fun, thinks just work, and stay working.
<wn1zid> things *
<c2tarun> Cross_: and this channel is always open, if somehow you didn't get the answer of your problem you can ask on kubuntuforums.net
<Cross_> well to be honest i didnt have many problems with windows 7.. but i want to learn programming and to learn and see how a computer work, so the first thing i had to do is say goodbye to windows :P
<fayaz_> Cross_: i think then you should checkout how to really use the command line...
<wn1zid> lol, ya, all windoze teaches you, is to open that wallet and shell out for every key stroke.
<Cross_> ye i dont know much about the command line
<wn1zid> plus, it has 3 NSA keys built in it, meaning, the government has 3 built in back doors in windoze.
<BluesKaj> Cross_, actually there's really no need to take sides against windows , lots of ppl dual boot because it's necessary for their work.
<fayaz_> Cross_: you can find lots of books and tutorials...
<Cross_> i dont take sides against it, as in i always use it and then i hate it a while after lol
<c2tarun> wn1zid: is it true?? o_O
<wn1zid> google it
<wn1zid> nsa keys built into windows
<Cross_> i just need to stop thinking "closed"
<wn1zid> use that copy and paste it into google search
<c2tarun> wn1zid: hmm... I read somewhere that NSA suggested only 32 bit keys to be used by public so that they can easily crack them. Open source community didn't listened to it :)
<wn1zid> ever since the suit against microsoft, all software has to give the government its code
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, as if  :)
<wn1zid> scary
<wn1zid> every time a customer brings in a win machine, i try to convert them
<c2tarun> and I guess NSA is forcing most of the companies to supply win with there machines :(*
<Cross_> xD
<Cross_> looks like a religion
<wn1zid> also, bill gates is into eugenics, meaning, bill gates is sponsoring vaccines to reduce the population
<Cross_> a program to burn iso?
<Cross_> .-.
<wn1zid> brasero
<Cross_> ty
<c2tarun> well on kubuntu its k3b
<wn1zid> ya,
<wn1zid> i use both gnome and kde, i even have a machine with both on the same build, its pretty cool
<martin_> hello
<c2tarun> wn1zid: well I tried it once and got scared by seeing too much applications :(
<martin_> can someone tell me, what to do, when i cant install the package "libc6"?
<Cross_> wait k3b what is it an img burner?
<wn1zid> lol, ya, till you get things configed right, it can be intimidating
<c2tarun> martin_: give us a reason why you cant install?
<c2tarun> Cross_: start a new data project
<martin_> i installed kubuntu 5 minutes ago and got a error, so now kubuntu works, but i get errors when i try "sudo apt-get install libc6"
<c2tarun> martin_: you tried fixing packages?
<c2tarun> sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> wn1zid, I think you've been rading too many conspiracy theory pages , Bill Gate supports eugenics in order to snuff out diseases not people,
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: bill gates is retired I guess.
<martin_> yes, i tried, but then he says, that there are no depencies for libc6
<c2tarun> martin_: sudo apt-get update
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: and 32 bit suggestion by NSA is in my course book :(
<wn1zid> no, thats the bluff, between him and al gore, they plan on getting rid of 80% of the population, its in al gores book, earth in the balance
<BluesKaj> a suggestion doesn't mean it's put into,practice
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: well its NSA :) they are the boss.. a suggestion from there side and be a command for many ;)
<c2tarun> *and = can
<BluesKaj> and putting theories and beliefs into book doesn't make it reality \
<c2tarun> yeah offcourse but you have to agree on one thing, BG never supported open source code
<martin_> ah, can be installed (i'm a noob, sry), thanks c2tarun
<BluesKaj> of course not, he's a marketing predator/businessman, what do you expect? :)
<c2tarun> :) at least if he can't support he shouldn't criticize it ;)
<c2tarun> as far as I can see open source products are better than windows products :) (except office :( dont know why but I feel that MS office is really good)
<Cross__> it got stuck i had to restart with reset button
<Cross__> .-.
<Cross__> i was just enlarging a window
<Cross__> and then lets say "explorer.exe" crashed xD to make you get what i meant but it was totally stuck >_> what may be the cause
 * BluesKaj is thankful the he doesn't need to use MS Office anymore
<dan_l> Bwa.  I still have to use MS Office.
<dan_l> Because, effectively, I am the spreadsheet king
<dan_l> and when it comes to spreadsheet making
<dan_l> There is only excel.
<c2tarun> I am trying to use libre office these days :)
<dan_l> Oh libre office isn't bad.  I do quitea  bit with it.  But Libre Office Calc isn't great.
<dan_l> At least, it doesn't serve my needs.  Others---probably so.  Koffice isn't terrible either, just sayin'.
<c2tarun> dan_l: well you should post wishlist bug on LP so that we can fwd it to libre office developers :) may be they add the features you want
<c2tarun> BTW anyone here using apple laptops of PC's and kubuntu?
<c2tarun> BTW anyone here using apple laptops or PC's and kubuntu?
<dan_l> ehhhh, I wouldn't want to do that to the poor libre office folks.  Heck, I don't think ooocalc had a feature added in the last 9000 years anyhow
<wn1zid> I have yet to load libre, or even use it, is it better or worse
<dan_l> wn1zid:  about the same, imo.  The splash screen changed though.
<c2tarun> wn1zid: what version are you using?
<wn1zid> ok, thanks, its what i expected
<changedsoul> Im trying our the newest version of kubuntu. when running the live cd, its got my wireless working. When I installed it and booted, I have no wireless. Can someome help me? I installed the broadcom package but still no luck
<wn1zid> i still have the orrigional oo
<c2tarun> changedsoul: open jockey-kde
<c2tarun> changedsoul: and see if your wifi driver is there or not.
<c2tarun> wn1zid: I mean version? lucid, mav, natty or what?
<wn1zid> o, 10.10, i also have and use 9.04, and even have old drives with 7.10
<wn1zid> all 100%
<c2tarun> oh... natty is shipped with libre office :) but mav still have open office
<wn1zid> ya, didn't know what 2 expect from libre so i kept oo in it
<dan_l> there haven't been many visible improvements.  Just some branding changes.   But again, I'm not being critical.  If you liked OOO you'll like libre office.
<wn1zid> i may check it out
<changedsoul> c2tarun: Yes, it shows my card. I selected activate, but then got an error message saying to see /var/log/jokey.log. But his has soooo much stuff in it. At the bottom I see stuff about blacklisted drivers?
<c2tarun> changedsoul: ohh.... there was a guy with nick bigbrovar, he is the guy who will surely help you. you have to wait till he show up, or if anyone else suggest some help
<changedsoul> c2tarun: any idea why the live cd would work, but the install decided to blacklist my driver?
<c2tarun> changedsoul: well if live CD worked then it means that kernel detected your wifi driver automatically, it should have worked now.
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, open /etc/modules and add the line 'wl' , without quotes. save and exit ..relogin
<killerklown> hi everybody
<killerklown> does anybody knows where i could get help on updating my ubuntu netbook remix to the newest version <ß
<killerklown> ?
<changedsoul> BluesKaj: any idea how I can open it? Its not letting me save the filw
<killerklown> does anybody knows where i could get help on updating my ubuntu netbook remix to the newest version ?
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/modules ..sorry i should have mention when editing you have to use kdesudo for GUI edits or suo for the terminal
<BluesKaj> err sudo for terminal
<martin_> hello
<c2tarun> martin_: hello again :)
<martin_> hello tarun;o) i still have some problems with my libc6
<c2tarun> what?
<martin_> tried "sudo apt-get -f install" and now he wants to remove all packages on my system
<c2tarun> WHAT????
<ubuntufreak> Hi guys is there a way to backup my /home directory into an external hdd and copy it back after installing the os
<martin_> "sudo apt-get install libc6" also doesnt work
<c2tarun> remove?
<c2tarun> can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get -f install?
<martin_> yes, one moment
<c2tarun> ubuntufreak: yeah, copy it, what so difficult?
<ubuntufreak> c2tarun: sorry i meant / directory with all the current settings
<changedsoul> B3rz3rk3r: Sorry, nogo on the /etc/modules file
<c2tarun> ohh.. you mean root directory?
<martin_> martin@martin-K52Je:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<martin_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<martin_> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<martin_> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<martin_> Abhängigkeiten werden korrigiert... Fertig
<FloodBotK1> martin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martin_> Das folgende Paket wurde automatisch installiert und wird nicht mehr benötigt:
<killerklown> does anybody knows where i could get help on updating my ubuntu netbook remix to the newest version ?
<c2tarun> ubuntufreak: http://www.tricksfind.in/2011/04/hello-friends-i-have-been-testing.html
<c2tarun> ubuntufreak: I blogged about creating backup, just want to ask one question, are you going to format your root partition?
<Daskreech> dan_l: What does Excel provide that Libre office doesn't for you?
<c2tarun> martin_: sorry I dont get it :( what language it is/
<Daskreech> changedsoul: Want to pastebin your log?
<ubuntufreak> c2tarun: yes im going to reinstall ubuntu again by formatting the system completely
<dan_l> Daskreech:  It's a long list:)
<c2tarun> ubuntufreak: well in that case you need to know something apart from that blog
<ubuntufreak> c2tarun: actually im not able to access the link
<Daskreech> ubuntufreak: copy /etc and /home
<martin_> german, sry, i try to translate it
<c2tarun> ubuntufreak: why?
<c2tarun> martin_: change your system language for a while
<changedsoul> Daskreech: Sure :http://www.pastebin.ca/2071600
<Daskreech> dan_l: top 5? :)
<ubuntufreak> c2tarun: getting server not found error
<c2tarun> WTF....
<ubuntufreak> Daskreech: will that alone suffice or i need to take the backup of all the directories ?
<c2tarun> ubuntufreak: try this http://tinyurl.com/3zspf7m
<ubuntufreak> c2tarun: same error :(
<c2tarun> Daskreech: I think he also want to backup all the installed applications and everything else.
<Daskreech> changedsoul: you blacklisted the driver?
<c2tarun> hmmm wait...
<Daskreech> ubuntufreak: What are you trying to accomplish?>
 * BluesKaj wonders what the broadcom kernel module is
<changedsoul> Daskreech: I dont really know what that means
<c2tarun> ubuntufreak: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<changedsoul> Daskreech: live cd had no issues
<ubuntufreak> Daskreech: somehow my kubuntu installation got corrupted and im able to access only using the live cd
<dan_l> Daskreech:  top 5:  1.  Pivot tables in excel are invinitely better than data pilot, 2.  data import options from databases are limited, 3.  default charting options are bad (like excel 03 bad), 4.  due to a smaller user base, addons/extensions that are basically mandatory for excel have no counterparts for calc, 5.
<ubuntufreak> Daskreech: i would like to take a backup of all my data along with the other custom files before i reinstall again
<dan_l> volatile formulas and the like tend to blow up calc a lot quicker than they do excel.
<martin_> hmm, i tried and he said, it doesnt without doing "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ubuntufreak> c2tarun: thanks will check it !
<c2tarun> ubuntufreak: well if your kubuntu installation is corrupted then just backup /home and no oterh folders
<Daskreech> ubuntufreak: Corrupted how?
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, in the terminal tell us what this command gives , lspci -n | grep 14e4
<ubuntufreak> Daskreech: actually i had windows that came with the laptop, i removed that and resized my / partition to extend the space before after that i am not able to boot into just blank screen
<Daskreech> dan_l: invinitely? :)
<ubuntufreak> c2tarun: yeah sure
<dan_l> Infinitely:)  I was typing fast.  Or I'm from Romania.
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> Either works as an explanation :)
<dan_l> Again, it's no beef.  I'm not one of these clowns running around saying "OH YEAH OOO SUCKS THE BIG ONE"
<dan_l> if I get stuck on a desert island and excel is unavailable, calc is still better than all of the web options combined, imo (it's the most complete)
<halfblood> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<changedsoul> BluesKaj: 14e4:4357
<changedsoul> BluesKaj: well - 02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4357 (rev 01)
<Daskreech> dan_l: I know I quite like a few of the LibreOffice options but Excel is a good deal more complete
<ubuntufreak> Daskreech: any idea how to get it working or re-installing the os is the only option ?
<Daskreech> ubuntufreak: You could try reinstalling the bootloader
<ubuntufreak> Daskreech: i tried that but invain
<ubuntufreak> Daskreech: anyway will take a backup and install new
<dan_l> Daskreech:  Yup.  And that's probably the only area where I can't immediately use Libre as a direct replacement.  Writer and Impress both do exactly what I need them to do.  Easily.
<dan_l> And Base!  Base is actually really good.
<Daskreech> dan_l: I'm sure that for each of those options if you found the "king" of it they would have the same complaints and comments
<dan_l> Right.  I don't deny it.  Sometimes being an uberuser makes you a little bit dependant.
<dan_l> Have adobe people switched to gimp at all?
<dan_l> That's more a point of curiousity.
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, sudo modprobe wl
<Daskreech> dan_l: some have. Disney paid a lot of money to bring Gimp's standards up so they would not have to keep paying adobe
<dan_l> That's ok.  Adobe will go out of business soon anyway:)
<Daskreech> There are a few depts who still use Adobe though since they just cant be weaned off it
<dan_l> I didn't realize that disney was involved in gimp.
<Daskreech> ha ha Have you seen their income stream?
<Daskreech>  they will be around a while
<changedsoul> BluesKaj: That was the first thing I tried, I get an error when doing that:
<changedsoul> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<changedsoul> FATAL: Error running install command for wl
<montfras> anyone xp with building kde apps from source?
 * BluesKaj detects ot cops lurking
<montfras> I'm trying to build an app from /unmaintained but cmake complains (as always)
<dan_l> Daskreech;  No doubt.  But I'd say they'll 'change' in the future.  Flash goes away.
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, this is a mint site but it should work http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=57056
<montfras> I think I need to buil some core libs also, but not sure witch ones
<montfras> error is : ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in ... (bunch of directory's)
<Daskreech> dan_l: Won't make a difference they will just change it and DW to be a HTML5 IDE which will be far more useful
<BluesKaj>  changedsoul or this could be more appropriate , dunno why there's such a problem with broadcom these days http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Ubuntu.2BAC8-Debian
<dan_l> ChangedSoul:  have you tried NDISwrapper?
<BluesKaj> dan_l, lets not go there yet
<dan_l> Good call.
<BluesKaj> last resort :)
<changedsoul> dan_l: ndiswrapper should not be needed. The driver works under kinux just fine. I got it working in suse, just have to figure it out here in ubuntu :)
<changedsoul> BluesKaj: question. I need to be root to issue a echo >> file command to a file only root can access, but sudo doesnt work for me. says permission denied
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, suso su ?
<BluesKaj> err sudo su
<changedsoul> oh. thanks
<changedsoul> :)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I'm not much good with sudo permissions , will sudo su work ?
<changedsoul> BluesKaj: yeah sudo su worked great
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ok lets hope the module works for wifi
<c2tarun> anyone using konversation here?
<BluesKaj> <--- konversation all the way
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: can you tell me how to hide messages like some has left/joined this server?
<changedsoul> BluesKaj: Thank you. That site worked for me. Not really sure what I was doing, but I have wireless now
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: got it :)
<c2tarun> changedsoul: congo :)
<BluesKaj> c2 settings/configure konverstaion /chatwindow ..the options are near the top
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, cool :)
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, which site helped you , theone with the cutter43 driver?
<BluesKaj> err b43-fwcutter
<changedsoul> BluesKaj: this one: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=57056
<BluesKaj> changedsoul, thanks ,i'll bokmark that for my linux sites folder...it's indeed good to know for future reference
<BluesKaj> ok, grass is getting long ...time to go cut it down some
<dan_l> lame blueskaj.  lame.  :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj:
<delac> easiest way to identify mounted partition (shown in dolphin as hard drive) as /dev/sdXX?
<Daskreech> delac: type mount on the terminal
<delac> Daskreech: well, it list the mounted partitions, but that doesnt tell me which /dev/sdXX associates with given mounted device (as seen in dolphin)
<Daskreech> delac: can you pastebin the output from mount ?
<delac> although I did find one way: unmount the device, check Partition Manager, mount the device and check again. That way it is possible to associate them
<delac> not very easy though...
<c2tarun> delac: well I think /dev/sdaxx on /home or something gives you location.
<c2tarun> text after on is location that you can access through dolphin
<c2tarun> WHAT?? O_O are you even reading what I just posted?
<c2tarun> delac: ^^
<delac> c2tarun: hmm, not quite following what you mean...?
<c2tarun> delac: just tell me, what information did partition manager give you on checking?
<akis> hi all. why dragon cannot paly dvd although i installed 2 extras asked the system?
<delac> c2tarun: there I can see what partitions are mounted
<Daskreech> delac: I'm not sure what you are trying to get. If you click on a partition in Dolphin it will give you a FS path
<Daskreech> mount will show the mapping of the FS path to the device node
<c2tarun> akis: install those extras :)
<c2tarun> delac: me neither getting what are you trying to get :/ and try to understand what Daskreech said ^^
<delac> Daskreech: I cant find any reference to /dev/sdXX in dolphin anywhere
<Daskreech> delac: Dolphin isn't supposed to show that
<akis> i installed them already
<Daskreech> I don't even know that dolphin cares
<c2tarun> akis: well, if you installed them already then there must be no extras :/
<c2tarun> akis: how did you install them?
 * c2tarun dolphin dont care, that's why GUI's for careless services ;)
<delac> Daskreech: yes, apparently, but that information is usefull sometimes. like now, so it would be nice to get it easily
<delac> Daskreech: although, I do see now how I can get that info from the mount command, so thanks! :)
<Daskreech> delac: that's the fastest way I can think of
<Daskreech> You can try sudo fdisk -l which takes some interpretation
<akis> i had a notification from the info center and i follow the procedure that provide me, just 1-2 clicks and finally i got the message that the installation was succeded.
<c2tarun> Daskreech: is there any way to format a parition/pen-drive without using any partition manager?
<c2tarun> akis: and still you are getting those extras?
<akis> no. no more. but dragon cannot load the disc. it can play only some .vob files but not completely.
<Daskreech> delac: You can look in Kinfocenter but that's not quick at all :)
<Daskreech> pretty though :)
<montfras> c2tarun: fdisk, best to read the manpages first It's easy to mess up
<Daskreech> delac: you can press F4 in Dolphin and it opens a terminal so that's pretty quick
<c2tarun> akis: hmm... I dont think dragon has such facility
<Daskreech> c2tarun: parted
 * c2tarun man pages :(  I am so scared of them :(
<Daskreech> If you don't consider parted a partition manager which it is
<Daskreech> c2tarun: why?
<akis> actually dragon plays now .vob files separately but it doen't it play it as dvd.
<c2tarun> Daskreech: what why? that scare from man pages?
<dan_l> fastest terminal ever:  yukakke
<dan_l> Or yukaka
<dan_l> or whatever it's called
<c2tarun> dan_l: yakuake :)
<dan_l> Right.  It's way more fun calling it yukakke.  :)
<c2tarun> Daskreech: man pages seldomly give examples :( without examples its kind of difficult for me.
<Daskreech> c2tarun: yes what scares you?
<c2tarun> Daskreech: man pages seldomly give examples :( without examples its kind of difficult for me.
<montfras> c2tarun: Yeah quite scary, they do give me a leet hacker feeling :)
<Daskreech> c2tarun: most commands are not dangerous to run on example files
<montfras> and there are lot's of examples online, just think before you ... partition?
<c2tarun> Daskreech: example files??
<Daskreech> yes
<c2tarun> Daskreech: where are they?
<Daskreech> Make one
<c2tarun> ohh.. :)
<delac> Daskreech: oh, I didnt even know about this KInfoCenter. Nice. But it fails to mention the /dev/sdXX, so it's not very useful in this case.
<akis> any idea why dragon althoug has an option 'play disc' cannot aly the dvd but it can play seperately the .vob files?
<Daskreech> ok :) I hardly ever look at it unless I need something pretty to impress someone
<Daskreech>  I like the memory reporter
<Daskreech> c2tarun: :)
<c2tarun> let me google it
<Daskreech> c2tarun: if you are playing with formatting a hard drive or something then look up making a swap file
<Daskreech> you can format that all yo uwant
<c2tarun> sure :) I'll keep in mind from next time
<c2tarun> Daskreech: do you know any channel except #qt to ask qt related question? (sorry this question may be irrelevant to this channel)
<tsimpson> c2tarun: why would there be another channel for it? and what's wrong with #qt?
<c2tarun> tsimpson: sorry to say :( but some geek people there are bit rude. They help less and scold more :(
<c2tarun> tsimpson: today I visited that channel after months that also for few seconds :(
<Daskreech> c2tarun: #kde-devel
<tsimpson> if it's Qt specific, they'll probably point to to #qt
<c2tarun> hhmmmm......
<tsimpson> c2tarun: they are a different channel, so have different culture/rules, you just have to get used to it
<tsimpson> #qt is really the best resource for Qt advice and support though
<Daskreech> #bash is horribly horribly rude
<Daskreech> but they never fail to actually answer the question and point you to what you need
<Daskreech> horribly rude though
<dan_l> lol Daskreech.  I've been in #bash.  It is a little rough.
<dan_l> the weak are killed and eaten there
<Zevius> join #kplayer
<Cross> what should i do if my mic doesnt work on skype? :l
<BajK> "Packages for the release of the KDE Software Compilation 4.7 Beta 1 are available for Kubuntu 11.04 and Oneiric." - unfortunately not :(
<BajK> *dreaming* :D
<Linkmaster> Cross: you're having that problem? I did at one point, though I just fiddled around with alsa/pavucontrol it righted itself
<Linkmaster> BajK: and you sure? D:
<Cross> yea i got that problem
<Cross> so where should i go to try and fix it? D:
<BajK> Linkmaster: :D just dreaming xD
<Linkmaster> well, download pavucontrol using 'sudo apt-get install pavucontrol' then open it up, either using konsole or kmenu, konsole is faster since your already there, and then go to 'input tab' click the option that says 'all input devices' and fiddle around with that. Thats how I got my internal mic to work with VoIP programs[I stopped using skype since M$ bought it]
<gr> hi. is there any way to make some application start automaltically when the system starts?
<Cross> thank you linkmaster
<Cross> :D
<Linkmaster> did it work?
<montfras> gr: System Settings -> Search for autostart
<Cross> yea, but i didnt know how to open it with console
<Cross> xD
<Linkmaster> gr: yes, go to 'system-settings' scroll towards the bottom, and look for 'autostart'
<Linkmaster> Cross: just type in 'pavucontrol' o:
<Cross> it works now
<Cross> :>
<Linkmaster> Good. Now, get yourself some none-evil, none proprietary VoIP software :P
<Cross> xD
<mauro> test
<Linkmaster> test?
<gr> ok. thanks. i find it.
<pckoders> hello anybody expert in shell programming?
<susundberg> !ask | pckoders
<ubottu> pckoders: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pckoders> In test command it is given [ -z {$filename} ] Here for wat purpose '-z' option is used and what happens by
<pckoders>  keeping $filename inside { }   ?
<susundberg> depends on the interpretter i guess
<susundberg> bash dash or sh or what?
<pckoders> bash
<susundberg> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<susundberg> and for the brackets i guess its only for the good manner: http://www.techtalkz.com/gentoo-linux/262059-why-variable-names-surrounded-squiggly-brackets-runscripts.html
<pckoders> @susundberg :  Your link is useful. But I don't find the answer for my question in it.
<susundberg> pckoders: for the -z or the brackets? or did i miss the question?
<pckoders> @susundberg: I got the answer for brackets thanks for that. And wat abt -z?
<susundberg> In the first link you can find it "string is null, that is, has zero length"
<susundberg> (google really is your friend)
<pckoders> @susundberg: thanks for your help.
<susundberg> pckoders: no prop, happy scripting
<BajK> will sudo shutdown -r now also correctly end kde like a shutdown triggered from kickoff?
<BajK> or do I need to dbus the kcm session manageR?
<Linkmaster> BajK: yes, I use it all the time :P
<Daskreech> BajK: use the session manager
<Daskreech> shutdown -r is a stonger method so it wont' wait for certain things
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I've noticed myself that shutdown -r puts the computer to sleep faster then going through the kmenu
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: It's more urgent it will not wait for items to save etc
<Linkmaster> So basically, it terminates important system processes and then powers off?
<Daskreech> On the other hand you are pretty sure that the computer will go down. With KDE's way it will patiently wait for the applications to save data and then signal they are done which may never come
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: No it asks everyone to save and shut down
<Daskreech> counts to 5 Mississippi then kills them without asking
<Linkmaster> Well, with the added 'now' to it that is
<afief> Is there a PPA for KDE 4.7 beta?
<Daskreech> afief: yes but not poublic
<Daskreech> public
<BajK> when I install Project Neon it installs to /opt, so I can just run sudo /opt/project-neon/bin/kdm and I can use the KDE master?
<afief> Daskreech: :-(
<Daskreech> afief: patience :)
<afief> Daskreech: that's not one of the three virtues :)
<Daskreech> BajK: Possibly
<Daskreech> depends on some other variables
<Daskreech> afief: 4???
<Daskreech> 5. patience
<Daskreech> 6. Profit!!
<Quintasan> BajK: Nope, just logout and choose Project Neon session from session menu
<BajK> so it will register there?
<BajK> ok nice :)
<Quintasan> BajK: #project-neon for reports and support :)
<draik> Hello everyone.
<Linkmaster> hey
<SIR_Taco> hello indeed
<Linkmaster> hey SIR_Taco! :D
<SIR_Taco> hi Linkmaster
<draik> Has anyone had an issue with Natty in which you you can't press 'up' to see the last entered command from bash history?
<Linkmaster> No..though you might want to look into the profiles to make sure it isn't disabled
<SIR_Taco> draik: in the actual console? or in Konsole?
<ryrych> I have a problem :D
<ryrych> my own custom typographic keyboard layout that worked on 10.10 won't work on 10.04
<ryrych> I did what was needed and the last step was to select it in layout indicator
<ryrych> but somehow it won't work
<ryrych> my layout *is* visible, I can add it to the list but nothing happens
<ryrych> as I said it worked on 10.10
<SIR_Taco> draik: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html#s18 (assuming you're talking about the terminal
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: so you've set up a custom key layout on your keyboard?
<ryrych> SIR_Taco, yes, and it is visible in KCM keyboard module
<ryrych> it seems that the switcher is borked
<ryrych> for 100% it is different then it used to be
<SIR_Taco> ok, give me a second
<ryrych> OK
<Daskreech> draik: do you hve a history?
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: have you tried doing it manually? (ie through the terminal?)
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: yes, I did it with: setxkbmap -layout pl -variant typographic -v
<ryrych> btw. it was required
<SIR_Taco> did you also : sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ryrych> let me try it
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: hm, but output of setxkbmap is at the end "Error loading new keyboard description"
<ryrych> I am not sure it was around in 10.10
<draik> Daskreech: Yes, I can see history and I can see it there.
<ryrych> anyway, after that I can typo in my custom characters, that is, the layout is not active
<ryrych> * I can't type in
<Daskreech> draik: so ^r works ?
<draik> SIR_Taco: Not regarding the scrollback, just pressing 'up' arrow to see the last entered commands.
<draik> I just restarted it and now it works. However, now I'm not on the network (again) :(
<draik> Daskreech: Yes, I was able to ^r
<SIR_Taco> draik: ah ok, that's odd
<draik> This happened after my upgrade to Natty
<ltheory> I am unable to enable interface on 11.04 even though the enable networking is checked
<SIR_Taco> draik: what about reconfiguring bash?
<SIR_Taco> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash"
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: any clues?
<SIR_Taco> I'm used to dealing with the extra keys on a keyboard, not the regular keys.... I could walk you through remapping them all... but that's just crazy
 * Linkmaster shudders at the concept of remapping every single key
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you should shudder... lol
<Linkmaster> Well...isn't key rempaping amongst the things that one shouldn't do unless required to?
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: have you tried following this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13049 ?
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: setxkbmap can't read my layout description but it did in 10.10 - I didn't change anything. I look for errors in layout and evdev files but found nothing wrong
<ryrych> how can I test my layout? to check if it is compatible with system?
<ryrych> I don't know what description system is talking about - my config files seems fine, I double-checked it
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: shouldn't the '-layout pl' be '-layout "pl"'?
<SIR_Taco> I'm new to this... just trying to figure it out.... I don't use the French Canadian variant of my keyboard
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: according to man, no
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: ok... every command I've found online has quotes around the layout name
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: I can load other variants with the same scheme but not mine layout
<ryrych> there is something wrong with config files - maybe something changed in 10.4?
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: which makes me think there must be something wrong in your config file...
<ryrych> *11.4
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: which language are you using for the keyboard?
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: Polish
<ryrych> but I found similar problem
<ryrych> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=89705
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: but your keyboard works in the console, and non-kde programs?
<SIR_Taco> I wonder if it's not a keyboard layout problem, but a locale problem
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: nope, my own layout doesnt work at all - I can choose other variants of polish layout. I am sure that something changed in ubuntu/kubuntu.
<Chronix> 64 bit definitely better than 32
<Chronix> i just switched
<ryrych> I'll try to check evdev.xml
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: that is quite possible. Still can't change time format via GUI... as we found out the other day lol
<ryrych> oh yeah, mine is also not local :)
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: it's not the local that's the problem... it's switching from 12 to 24 hour clocks
<Chronix> why does the window get "pixeled" when i move it
<Chronix> i got pixels all over the screen
<sergey> 123
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: do you have hardware acceleration?
<Chronix> im new to linux, so where should i check that out? lol
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: do you know what video card you have?
<Chronix> gt 240
<Chronix> im on 64 bit with 8gb ram and a phenom 9650
<Chronix> http://img804.imageshack.us/i/img0021i.jpg/ its dark but you should see what i mean by what i said
<Chronix> i tried disabling desktop effects aswell
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: quick and easy way, open Konsole... type "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<Chronix> ill tell you what it said? o.0
<SIR_Taco> sure
<Chronix> 10709116 50
<Chronix> and nvidia is written in red idk if that matters
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: that's fine... the red is just the highlighted searched text.... what if you go to your application menu (start menu) go to Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers...  does it show "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver......." as enabled?
<Chronix> sec
<amichair> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in natty
<amichair> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in natty
<amichair> !info sun-java6-jdk partner
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component main, is optional. Version 6.24-1build0.10.10.1 (partner), package size 19750 kB, installed size 61376 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<Chronix> im reinstalling it
<Chronix> because it was activer
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: ok, good idea
<Chronix> whats a good irc client? so i wont get on the browser since i have to restart and ill probably drop in here more often i guess :P
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: I'm lazy... so I use Quassel :)
<Chronix> lol fdidnt even notice it was already installed
<SIR_Taco> that's what makes it lazy ;)
<Chronix> who cares as long as it does the job
<Chronix> brb
<Chronix> well that looks fixed now but i guess the audio isnt xD
<Chronix> omg -.-
<Chronix> not like its already easy enough to switch between os
<Chronix> Chronix Asdf123
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: what's the audio problem?
<Chronix> btw how can i register the nick?
<SIR_Taco> Chronix:  /msg nickserv register
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: /msg nickserv help register
<SIR_Taco> is what I meant haha
<Chronix> ok done thank you :P
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
<Chronix> about the audio its a little disturbed sometimes
<SIR_Taco> like choppy?
<SIR_Taco> or distorted?
<Chronix> more like distorted i think
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: ok... watching a movie? playing through Amarok/Audo player? Flash video in a web browser? or everything?
<Chronix> not everything and not everytime.. for example at the skype login it gets like that ( sometimes )
<SIR_Taco> when initially loading Skype?
<Chronix> ye but its just rare.. i guess ill just leave it as it is unless it changes
<Chronix> or i may try reinstalling drivers again
<Chronix> for the sound too
<Chronix> btw, is there any shortcuts to open the terminal
<Chronix> im too used to win + r -> cmd when i needed it xD
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: it's likely just a load problem... the sound drivers are likely in the kernel, so there's really no re-installing them
<Chronix> ill live with it then
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: Alt-F2 -> type konsole
<Chronix> ah there
<Chronix> woot
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: you can map window key + r to konsole if you really want
<Chronix> nono its ok
<Chronix> lol
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<Chronix> i want to start using linux because i want to start exploring how computers really work and learn aswell how to program
<Chronix> i only use windows for games anyways, but i have played enough years already
<Chronix> so i can live without them
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: excellent way to start
<Chronix> if i really think about it windows is only useful for games in the end ( my point of view )
<Chronix> well but you know what games are useful for? :P
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: if there's one thing to understand from the beginning (which is very apparent in Windows) is that there is a front-end and a back-end to programming
<SIR_Taco> I meant... which ISN"T very apparent from Windows....
<Chronix> isnt the backend lets say "the admin panel" and front end "the website" ?
<Chronix> im not talking about sites just the concept
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: think of it this way: your program runs in the terminal/console (backend) you use it using the GUI (front-end)
<Chronix> so basicly linux is all a console with a gui
<SIR_Taco> Might sound strange, but yes... and that's the way Windows and Mac are as well... you just don't see it and/or can't access it.
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: thats how I've always thought about it :P
<Chronix> i always thought mac sucks tbh, why you pay for something that does less than windows
<Chronix>  ? :S
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: good :)
<Chronix> what
<Chronix> o.o
<Chronix> he didnt say anything
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: it's good software, just expensive
<Chronix> i dont see the point in buying it tbh
<SIR_Taco> maybe I'm just getting soft in my relatively old age (haha) but I think Linux, Mac, and MS have something to offer in their own niche
<sourcemaker> is there any way to convert the old data structure from ext3 after migration to ext4?
<SIR_Taco> sourcemaker:  https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<Chronix> well we all got different point of views.. mine is "either windows or linux" :P anyways, i wanna discover more about linux
<SIR_Taco> scroll down to "Converting an ext3 filesystem to ext4"
<Chronix> it will take me a while to get used to it but i wont give up
<guest09876> hello im having problems getting my wireless to work
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: I prefer Linux :)
<sourcemaker> SIR_Taco: I know this... and I would like to solve the problem: "old structures will remain untouched"
<Daskreech> Chronix: Most people are just paying for the hardware.
<Daskreech> In theory the mac os sells for like 50 dollars above the cost of the hardware
<Daskreech> guest09876: What is your wireless card?
<SIR_Taco> sourcemaker: I think the only way to avoid that is to backup your files and re-install to be honest.... unless someone else has a bright idea....
<guest09876> well linux doesnt know i think
<Chronix> the imac dual core which still costs like 1000€ or less now since the quad one is out sucks .. i mean with 1000€ you do much more on a pc
<guest09876> it gives me two outputs
<guest09876> ill type them out
<SIR_Taco> Chronix: like I said... it fills a niche... just like a Porche fills a niche :)
<guest09876> PRO/Wireless 4965 AG OR AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<guest09876> its on a old laptop someone gave me
<tchangang> hi
<SIR_Taco> hi tchangang
<guest09876> its a inspiron 1525 its at least four years old
<tta> do someone knows somthing about scite, i need a help installation
<guest09876> kubuntu 11.04 is working wonderfully on it
<guest09876> with deaktop effects enable
<guest09876> no problems but the wireless doesnt work
<tta> guest09878: have you verify system > network settings?
<Chronix> ok now i should find something new to discover :P
<guest09876> tta, sorry i was away
<guest09876> i dont think so
<uberdub> can anyone help with a wifi issue
<uberdub> fresh install just stoppped working all of a sudden
<Chronix> looks like many people are having wifi problems today i saw like 4 or 5
<tta> guest09878: so go ahead
<uberdub> http://pastebin.com/S5AzV25K
<uberdub> driver is unclaimed
<uberdub> shows loaded by lsmod
<uberdub> lspci shows it too
<uberdub> it worked otb upon install, for a minute, then just kapoot
<guest09876> i dont see network settings
<guest09876> tta
<uberdub> tried unloading, and loading no luck
<guest09876> tta, i see what u mean knowyo
<uberdub> sudo rmmod ath9k && modprobe ath9k
<uberdub> ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules
<tta> guest09878: so look in administration
<guest09876> yes i already tried to scan for a network
<guest09876> it doesnt show anything
<guest09876> when i try through a terimal it says network card unable to scan
<uberdub> the file does have ath9k in there though
<tta> which kubuntu do you use?
<uberdub> me?
<uberdub> 11.04
<guest09876> im using 11.04 on the new laptop i have
<guest09876> the one with the "problem"
<uberdub> so far, everything is working great right otb cept wifi
<guest09876> i have it up and running
<uberdub> and even it worked for a minute, before it quit
<uberdub> Im imressed everything else is working with no headaches though
<uberdub> slack was a pain
<uberdub> didnt want to write my own config scripts from scratch
<uberdub> meh
<guest09876> tta, i dont know what administration is?
<guest09876> i know where systm administration ise
<tta> guest09876: it is
<guest09876> software management?
<guest09876> heck thats kpack
<uberdub> any body have any ideas what went wrong?
<guest09876> i dont want to use xps driver heard its a little unstable
<guest09876> probably going to but a usd network card the works
<guest09876> that*
<guest09876> buy*
<george_> Ok, so everything was just fine when suddenly the panel icon of Kpackagekit is not displayed properly anymore. Instead of the animated icons, it just displays a white sheet whit a "?". Can anyone helpe me to fix that?
<guest09876> uh?
<guest09876> i just added kpack to my deaktop
<guest09876> it has a icon for it
<guest09876> im running 11.04
<guest09876> have yoou recently add any icon themes?
<guest09876> only thing i can think of
<guest09876> did you m5d you cd before installing?
<guest09876> your*
<george_> guest09876: No, I'm running 11.04 as well, by the way.
<tta> guest09876: is it ok with your wifi card? i was away
<guest09876> tta, well its not working
<guest09876> tta, linux doesnt know which card it is
<guest09876> PRO/Wireless 4965 AG OR AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<guest09876> or?
<guest09876> lol
<guest09876> i think im going to openup the laptop see what the card is
<tta> do you have wifi radar?
<guest09876> nope
<guest09876> thats for hmm gnome right?
<guest09876> tta, im not going to use a xp drive
<guest09876> driver
<guest09876> on fourm they say its unsable
<guest09876> on fourms they say its unsable*
<guest09876> stable*
<guest09876> this is after i installed nsdwapper
<guest09876> then i was like crap
<guest09876> the only drivers i was able to find are in exe's
<tta> your wifi card is working under windows?
<guest09876> was windows vista
<guest09876> but its gone now
<guest09876> i do have a old xp os cd but it doesnt have any drivers on it
<guest09876> tta, yes it was working on windows vista
<guest09876> that thing had malware all in it
<guest09876> i didnt feel like fixing it
<guest09876> the os would frezze with in four minutes of runnning
<guest09876> and missing files on it
<guest09876> 11.04 hasnt crashed on it once ")
<guest09876> :) *
<guest09876> load time fast fast
<tta> hmmmm hein , maybe it caused some problemes
<guest09876> hmm dont think so
<guest09876> think the bios on the motherboard mat have a virus in it?
<guest09876> may*
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: are you there?
<kubu2> guest09876: then update your bios
<uberdub> anybody?
<guest09876> uberdud, you and me are going to take a trip to the store to buy some wifi cards lol
<tta> guest09876, i am not sure that i can help you, maybe kubu2 is right
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: more-or-less.... what's up?
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: anyway, I pulled it off! Man, it was pretty hard to figure it out!
<uberdub> My card was working fine
<ryrych> it seems that newer version is more complaint with their specification
<guest09876> oh
<uberdub> is there a such thing as a card that just works in linux, with out headache?
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: ah, so the definition file was just a little off?
<uberdub> Ive never met one
<ryrych> in my layout I included basic Polish layout with 'include "basic"'
<ryrych> SIR_Taco: it was OK
<ryrych> but now it couldn't fint it
<uberdub> linux on laptops is a pita
<ryrych> so I had to be more strict and use 'pl(basic)'
<ryrych> (pl is a file with Polish layouts)
<guest09876> uberdub, the current laptop im on i had opensuse 11.2 11.3 11.4 mint and ubuntu 10.10 and ubuntu 10.04 on it all of them had no problems with wifi
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: aaah, ok makes sense
<ryrych> (basic is… er… basic layout)
<ryrych> phew…
<uberdub> lucky you
<uberdub> Ive never had linux just work with out tweaking on any wifi card
<guest09876> but the drivers are the the kernal lol
<ryrych> SIR_TACO: thanks for devoting your time! bye for now
<ryrych> Ku rocks :D
<SIR_Taco> ryrych: you're welcome
<ryrych> (but sometimes sucks :()
<uberdub> linux drivers seem to suck in general
<amichair> is it possible to restore a partition to working state after it's been resized (but data hasn't moved yet)?
<uberdub> and I dont have the time to write my own, nor am i fluent in any modernlanguages, or care to be
<guest09876> uberdub, i wish linux had a actual file system
<guest09876> instead of one program being cut up into three different places
<MarcoPau> hello, I would like to disable the panel icons of some applications. is it possible?
<taglass> uberdub: C isn't exactly modern :)
<amichair> MarcoPau: right-click on the system tray and change the settings for display or entries
<MarcoPau> amichair: I'm not talking about the tray, I'm talking about the panel
<amichair> MarcoPau: you mean the task manager? what icons do you want to disable?
<MarcoPau> amichair: kopete for sure, since I already have it in the tray
* claydoh changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release, upgrade with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Council elections: congrats to apachelogger, JontheEchidna, and DarkwingDuck!
<amichair> MarcoPau: getting tasks to not appear in the task manager is a per-application setting, as far as I know, and is possible only in those applications that support it
<MarcoPau> amichair: gotcha. useless search then?
<MarcoPau> I see you can set it to show only minimized apps or apps that are on the desktop you're using
<amichair> MarcoPau: kopete and such apps that do have a tray icon sometimes do have such a setting, so you can look for it in it's own configuration options, but there's no generic pick-and-choose as far as I know
<MarcoPau> alright, thanks ami
<MarcoPau> amichair
<uberdub> can anyone help with wifi
<uberdub> ?
<MarcoPau> uberdub: ask your question
<guest09876> marcopau, he said his wifi stop working
<uberdub> well, ath9k just stopped working
<guest09876> way way up he has it in detail
<uberdub> http://pastebin.com/S5AzV25K
<guest09876> scrolll up
<uberdub> [ 6078.362597] ath: Couldn't reset chip
<guest09876> what usd wifi card would someone recommend for linux?
<guest09876> uberdub, do you have a kernel >= 2.6.27?
<hn> ubottu: tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<MarcoPau> guest09876: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/
<guest09876> marco, i was looking for a conversation lol
#kubuntu 2012-05-21
<ebreiss> I have a question about the dictionary widget in Kubuntu 12.04. whe I try and use the widget, it seems that it does not accept the query when I type the enter key. Is there a setting somewhere I should change?
<Daskreech> ebreiss: does it ever accept the query?
<ebreiss> daskreech
<ebreiss> I can type the query in, but it doesn't do anything when I do the actual search.
<dbc254> uninstalled k3b because of errors. Tried to apt-get and it's trying to overwrite KDE with Gnome desktop which fried my install once already . HELP!
<dbc254> is there something other than k3b that'll do this?
<cancer> L3top: hey
<cancer> Am i logged in?
<L3top> yes... you are... hi cancer
<cancer> Hi, nice to see you :)
<cancer> L3top: can you help me with 'Backtrack'. i want to know how to install it. i heard it needs seperate partition. but i got this link as well. need you kind advice. :)
<cancer> http://www.kartook.com/2009/12/how-to-install-backtracktools-on-ubuntu/
<L3top> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<cancer> L3top: 'backtrack' individualy installed or tool within ubuntu mean same right?
<cancer> L3top: == Cannot send to channel: #backtrack-linux ?
<cancer> for each of my msg that reply showed up.
<L3top> yes, you show up muted. I do not know the specifics of their rules.
<L3top> read the header
<cancer> Ok
<cancer> L3top: will i be able to logged in with quassel. i'm currently using Xp.
<L3top> I am in there in quassel
<cancer> L3top: Ok, i think i should switched to kubuntu
<cancer> be right back :)
<L3top> I wait with baited breath.
<cancer> Back.
<cancer> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<cancer> L3top: now trying with quassel.
<cancer> L3top: i don't think quassel is working fine for me. can you please once more check if my msg's are visible there. :|
<L3top> cancer... 1 this is not a kubuntu support issue. 2 I told you to read their rules, you have to register before you can speak there...
<L3top> its all in the header
<cancer> ah ok. will that need to open email to confirm ID.
<cancer> registration*
<IdleOne> !register | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> cancer: yes you need to use a valid email address, not one of them throw-away ones
<robstark> ls *
<robstark> stupid irc
<robstark> ls * | less
<Daskreech> robstark: what are you doing?
<cancer> (/msg nickserv register <password> <email>) just need to choose nickserv"nick" & do i need to use those angels brackets around password and email
<robstark> Nothin just bored lol
<robstark> I was pretendin to try to get a channel list
<cancer> and where to paste that command?
<L3top> Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<renosis> I was just wondering if there is any kind of tutorial that shows the features of the kubuntu desktop and how to use it?
<renosis> Things like how to setup the Widgets and Panels, some cool features or tips?
<Daskreech> cancer: No You don't the <> means replace with something
<L3top> renosis: like this? http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials
<renosis> L3top, yes thank you! That is lovely... I couldn't find anything like that at kubuntu.org!
<Daskreech> renosis: Someone had a youtube channel with that. I don't remember it right now though :(
<renosis> Daskreech: Ah, I'll search Youtube too, thanks!
<Daskreech> renosis: I'd hesitate on a here is how you do thigns in KDE though
<Daskreech> That's a nice tidy way to blow a lifetime. There are lots of ways to do lots of things
<renosis> Daskreech, ah noted, I am just gonna find some good ones, had my brother install and I want him to know how to use it so he doesn't ask me
<Daskreech> ha ha. Point him to this room
<cancer> daskreech: i'm stuck in #freenode. can't find anystaff
<Daskreech> renosis: What does your brother use the computer for?
<renosis> Oh I will... but I want him to learn some stuff so he can at least wait till he is really stumped before asking
<Daskreech> cancer: what are you trying to do?
<renosis> he wants to use it for Music production and he is sick of Windows XP
<cancer> register. and just now maybe i got the staff.
<renosis> he has this DSP latency problem that causes crackles in his music and he also worries that the computer will crash during a show
<Daskreech> cancer: Did you speak with nickserv ?
<Daskreech> renosis: ha ha ok well Kubuntu is an interesting place to start but you may want to push him towards a music distro once he's settled in
<renosis> he says he heard linux was stable, I gave him Ubuntu Studio first.... but he said the interface was too ugly, looked like the 80s
<renosis> hehe
<renosis> He also tried Linux Mint, but didn't like that either
<Daskreech> Ha ha Well Does he like Kubuntu ?
<renosis> ya!
<renosis> so far so good, he got really frustrated today trying to setup his proprietary soundcard drivers... m-audio delta 1010lt
<Daskreech> renosis: ask in #also
<Daskreech> #alsa
<renosis> he isn't so good at the terminal, I was hoping he could find everything he needed using the repo
<renosis> ah, they have a channel?
<Daskreech> Yes they do
<renosis> I plan to go over there tomorrow and help him do the installation and I will definitely stop in if I can't get it either
<Daskreech> UNless he's using jack
<Daskreech> What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<renosis> 12.04
<Daskreech> ok
<renosis> I just got the KDE 4.8 Update, nice
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> Wait till KDE 4.9!! :)
<renosis> heh
<renosis> Time for sleep, nice talking to you Daskreech, be seeing you around
<kernelcruncher> 12.04 I keep getting a tray popup about stuff I need to make apps work better, can I remove this?
<Daskreech> kernelpanic: Which apps?
<cancer> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<cancer> L3top: you there?
<L3top> Not for backtrack support I'm not...
<cancer> L3top: i wasn't calling for that. just was forced by emotions, caused by that channel :D phew...
<L3top> What can I do for you then?
<cancer> L3top: sorry, it seem you are offended.
<cancer> any help about running virtual box inside kubuntu? :)
<L3top> I am not... I was offering to help you. Hard to detect tone in text sometimes.
<L3top> What issues are you having with it?
<linuxjones> is facial recognition gone as a login option now?
<Daskreech> Not with LDM I think
<cancer> L3top: sorry i was with 3 channels asking solution. just this left now.
<cancer> how to check how much space kubuntu is using?
<L3top> df -h
<cancer> is 20Gb enough for Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> Free? yes
<cancer> nope, with installed.
<Daskreech> If you have /home on a different partition then yes
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/998515/
<Daskreech> if not then ... maybe if you are diligent
<cancer> Daskreech: i have installed xp too. i am practicing on kubuntu. so don't save in it partition.
<cancer> Daskreech: is that showing 33Gb?
<cancer> I want to seperate 10Gb from it to install bt-5.
<cancer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Daskreech> cancer: 27 GB
<Daskreech> 33 GB is in total. You are using 13% of it and you have 27 GB available
<Daskreech> cancer: you can take 10 Gb and then you will have 17 GB free
<cancer> Daskreech: then i believe 17 will be enough after seperating ten from it.
<cancer> that's enough right?
<Daskreech> cancer: If you are not using it yes
<L3top> You don't want to max it out... but yes.
<cancer> L3top: i don't use to save data in kubuntu parition. i have other partitions for that purpose and for installing more kubuntu related apps i think 17 will be enough.
<cancer> Daskreech: using it in the above described way. whats you point now?
<Daskreech> cancer: hmm?
<Daskreech> What's my Point?
<cancer> ah, just ensuring about usage i described
<cancer> Ok. i want to creat 10 gb partition. How please?
<Daskreech> apt-get install partitionmanager
<cancer> Daskreech: just to confirm, is it the command to launch dolphin with root? 'kdesudo dolphin' ?
<cancer> just learned yesterday.
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/998529/ <<< is that all fine. just curious about line six with word FAKE?
<Daskreech> cancer: kdesudo dolphin is correct
<Daskreech>  you can type that into krunner
<Daskreech> cancer: that's fine
<Daskreech> !info fakeroot
<ubottu> fakeroot (source: fakeroot): tool for simulating superuser privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.2-1 (precise), package size 85 kB, installed size 301 kB
<cancer> Daskreech: thanks. partition manager is running and partition is locked?
<Daskreech> It's a program to test if something is possible as root without actually taking on the privileges
<Daskreech> cancer: You cannot edit a partition that's in use. i.e. you can't be on the file sysme you are diting
<Daskreech>  normally people will edit the hard drive partition from another drive or from a live environment
<cancer> that
<Daskreech>  Live environment is best since obviously you are not using any hard drive
<cancer> that's mean i will not be able to resize it?
<Daskreech> Not while you are using it
<cancer> :( then how to do it.
<cancer> any tool.
<cancer> i'm afraid to do it from windows xp.
<Daskreech> cancer: how did you install kubuntu ?
<cancer> Daskreech: i created the partition from XP.
<cancer> but afraid to resize it from the same software. afraid to lose installed kubuntu.
<Daskreech> cancer: What did yuo use to install kubuntu?
<cancer> Cd
<cancer> i burned ISO to CD.
<Daskreech> cancer: Ok boot with the Cd in the CD drive and it should start from teh Cd
<Daskreech> It will ask you if you want ot install kubuntu or try kubuntu
<Daskreech>  click try kubuntu and it will boot to a desktop
<cancer> hmm
<Daskreech> Just run partitionmanager there and you can join back here
<Daskreech>  we will help you thorugh the resizing
<cancer> OK.
<cancer> i'll be back, cause it's just time for power down here for an hour.
<cancer> Daskreech: | L3top: again many thanks for help & patience. See ya :)
<Daskreech> is that you will be back in an hour?
<Daskreech>  or you will be back now?
<Daskreech> then have to leave for an hour?
<cancer> ah, that's another philosophy behind my words some related to grammer and some to thoughs. so some time what i meant to say wasn't what i actually meant. can't explain it like that.
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech>  Ok
<Daskreech> well when you are ready boot from the CD and click Try kubuntu then you can come back here and go through the partition resize
<saeed> hi
<saeed> i want to write a new widget by QML for kde
<saeed> how can i find list of application that install in my kubuntu
<saeed> for listing in my widget
<susundberg> saeed: you can find list of the applications installed via package manager
<susundberg> saeed: see for example dpkg --list
<saeed> i want use list of install app in my widget
<susundberg> i am not sure is that really a good idea to do widget for that, but who am i to judge ..
<Daskreech> saeed: What is the point of hte plasmoid?
<saeed> i dont
<saeed> i want to write LanchPad
<saeed> when use this
<saeed> lanchpad show me list of install software in my kubuntu
<Daskreech> Ah ok
<saeed> how can i do it??
<Daskreech> #launchpad may be of help
<Daskreech>  other than that man dpkg
<saeed> ok
<saeed> tnx
<jussi> can someone remind me on where to configure the corner actions? ie. when I mouse into a corner of the screen?
<jussi> ahh never mind... I finally found it...
<cancer> Dashkreech: hey.
<cancer> Partition Manager is running, i'm waiting for your command. do i select the partition and click on Resize/Move.
<NoiseChancellor> Hey, I'm new to this whole linux business, so I figured I'd just ask: Will kernel 3.4 and GIMP 2.8 be available through the standard (k)ubuntu repositories at some point in the next few weeks or should I look into a) wether I really need/want them and b) how to get whichever version I'd like on my own?
<cancer> #backtrack-linux
<NoiseChancellor> cancer: you mean ask in that channel? I'm honestly lost as to what goes where sometimes
<cancer> NoiseChancellor: i'm sorry that wasn't for you. i was trying to open that channel by command. :)
<cancer> NoiseChancellor: Questions about Kubuntu should be asked here.
<cancer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<NoiseChancellor> cancer: I looked on the web, but I didn't quite learn why the repos seem to not have the latest releases. I just liked some of the features in the changelogs and want to know if/when the new versions will be available through the repositories.
<NoiseChancellor> Either way, gotta run. Bye
<cancer> bye :)
<cancer> !repos | NoiseChancellor
<ubottu> NoiseChancellor: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cancer> !kernel | NoiseChancellor
<ubottu> NoiseChancellor: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<cancer> !GIMP | NoiseChancellor
<ubottu> NoiseChancellor: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<cancer> :D
<Daskreech> cancer: yes
<Daskreech> resize it to be 10 GB smaller
<Daskreech> then you will have 10 GB of free space
<Daskreech> click that and make a new partition
<cancer> Daskreech: thanks i have resized it afterspace 11 gb.
<cancer> space after*
<cancer> click ok. and going to click APPLY
<cancer> Daskreech: http://imagebin.org/213222
<cancer> Alas; no reply
<jussi> I installed "kde-telepathy" but How does one launch it?
<jussi> oh for the second time, never mind... I always seem to ask after looking for ages, and then find it
<Tm_T> jussi: rubberduck (:
<jussi> Is it pssible to set custom actions for active screen edges? ie.others than those on the list?
<cancer> Daskreech: hi
<cancer> Daskreech: i actually lost OS (Kubuntu). i dunno why partition manager stucked at 66% and mouse was difficult at that time to move. so just reinstalled kubuntu. new partition is created anyway. i know will manage that partition in XP.
<marco> ciao a tutti
<marco> !list
<ubottu> marco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Tm_T> marco: welcome to #kubuntu, he official support channel of Kubuntu linux desktop
<bomber> hello
<bomber> I have a usb drive and for some reason when it mounts i only have read access to it. Is there someone that can help me get read write access to it
<bomber> ?
<allee> bomber: that's the developer channel.  Please ask on #kubuntu
<IdleOne> bomber: were you using it in Windows previously and didn't cleanly unmount it?
<IdleOne> if so, reboot to windows and "safely remove drive" or whatever it is that Windows calls it.
<bomber> IdleOne,  I dont use windows..... The drive is strictly used with this system
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<L3top> hola
<monkeylab> how do u get minecraft on ubuntu
<monkeylab> it has blackscreen
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<monkeylab> minecraft has blackscreen on ubuntu 12.04 LTS i need help!
<lordievader> monkeylab: Do you have graphics drivers installed?
<monkeylab> Idk...
<monkeylab> what do i need?
<john__> monkeylab, have you already tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1812767
<lordievader> monkeylab: Depends, what kind of gfx card do you have?
<L3top> monkeylab: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<monkeylab> i have an acer aspire one but idk what the gfx card is...
<monkeylab> doesnt tell me...
<lordievader> monkeylab: Run the command L3top told you.
<monkeylab> kk thx
<lordievader> monkeylab: That will show you what gfx card you have.
<monkeylab> this is what i have:  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27ae] (rev 03)
<L3top> monkeylab: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<john__> btw, can anyone else get flash to work on ff/chromium on 12.04?
<L3top> yes john__
<lordievader> john__: Flash works fine here.
<monkeylab> didnt work came up with this:
<monkeylab> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<john__> i get ABORT: X_CopyArea problems
<monkeylab> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<maco> monkeylab: did you use sudo?
<monkeylab> yeah
<maco> monkeylab: and do you have another package manager already open?
<maco> ex: muon, adept, kpackagemanager...
<monkeylab> i have libre office base installing
<maco> thats it then
<maco> you cant run apt-get while another install's already going
<monkeylab> ill cancel it
<monkeylab> and what is the best linux server os?  i just got a server and need a operating system...
<lordievader> monkeylab: Ubuntu server is quite okay... got it running on two boxes, (true both are not really a server)
<monkeylab> i was thinking unbreakable linux but got the wrong version of it...  i have a dell T110 any ideas?
<maco> i use ubuntu server on my vps. debian is also a good stable serve
<maco> *server
<monkeylab> cool, ill use ubuntu server then
<maco> i do stick to LTS releases on my server though
<monkeylab> could it host minecraft servers? (only requirement)
<maco> that just takes java, right?
<monkeylab> yeah
<maco> sure
<monkeylab> alright cool
<john__> i'm trying to find out some more info about the "xid collision: trouble ahead" issue, does anyone have any experience with it?
<lordievader> Does anyone know where the wallpaper config files are kept? Probably somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config but there are many files....
<john__> its just /usr/share/wallpapers
<lordievader> john__: I mean the config file. Not the actual location of the wallpapers. I want to be able to change those settings with a bash script.
<monkeylab> bye
<monkeylab> gtg'
<john__> lordievader try plasma-appletsrc
<john__> in the config folder[
<john__> u'll also need plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<john__> and plasma-desktoprc
<john__> all in ~/.kde/share/config
<lordievader> john__: Thx I think I found it.
<john__> lordievader np
<Daskreech> cancer: Ok Sorry to hear.
<lapka> всем ку!
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<monkeylab> minecraft still doesnt work on ubuntu because of blackscreen, i am running it with Open JDK 7, and i have the correct drivers, any suggestions?
<monkeylab> help?
<Daskreech> monkeylab: With ?
<Daskreech> What happens when you try to start it? Also how are you starting it?
<Daskreech> monkeylab: I don't know if it will help but there is a #minecraft channel on freenode. Has a number of people on it but no idea how responsive they are
<cancer> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<Daskreech> hi cancer
<Daskreech> Got your message
<Daskreech> Sorry that you lost the install
<cancer> Daskreech: hi
<cancer> Daskreech: that was meant to happen, no one know abt future.:) anyway i am again stuck in a situation.
<Daskreech> Which i?
<cancer> Daskreech: i cannot operate rekonq. when i execute it, it does open but some graphic issues with it. whole boundary and inner surface of rekonq remain grey. i even can't connect to internet without it.
<Peace-> cancer: use firefox
<cancer> Daskreech: Actually 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' was running and power suddenly gone. then i restarted it and also used '--fix-missing' with that command.
<cancer> Peace-: i don't believe that firefox will work as well. it's some graphic issue maybe. few apps hangs when i try to run them.
<Peace-> cancer: run them on konsole
<Peace-> cancer: they should say something
<Peace-> cancer: video card?
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i Vga
<Daskreech> Peace-: broken upgrade
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> :D
<Daskreech> cancer: can you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade now ?
<cancer> Daskreech: yes, but it will start from begenning.
<cancer> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/999316/
<Peace-> cancer: first of all you need to do what Daskreech has said
<Peace-> a broken upgrade = broken stuff = shit computer
<Peace-> ;:D
<cancer> Daskreech: | Peace-: yes, that already on it way.
<cancer> Peace-: haven't seen yet =**** computer :-p
<cancer> Daskreech: i'm tried to spend time on linux introduction. that's hard to manage but i'll try to arrange little time for it daily.
<cancer> Daskreech: Command work finished.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<cancer> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: hi
<cancer> :)
<cancer> !patience | cancer
<ubottu> cancer, please see my private message
<cancer> :D
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying to backup the akonadi backup, the backup app says that mysqldump is not installed, so i tried to install it, but couldn't find the package in the repository, there was package called mydumper, i installed it and tried again but no use
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: i don't know akonadi, but if you are talking about website backup then that can be done from site CP.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: pim backup
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: sorry no idea.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: do you know which package contains mysqldump
<cancer> wait
<cancer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Daskreech> cancer: Great :) Still having issues?
<cancer> be right back in 5 mins.
<Daskreech> !find mysqlpdump
<ubottu> Package/file mysqlpdump does not exist in precise
<Daskreech> !find mysqldump
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i think i found it
<ubottu> File mysqldump found in bacula-common, mysql-client-5.1, mysql-client-5.5, mysql-testsuite-5.5, piwigo
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: thats it
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: mysql-client
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: mysql-client
<Daskreech> There you go
<Daskreech> cancer: Let me know what you want to learn when you come back
<cancer> Daskreech: unfortunately back SOON :D
<Daskreech> Normally people are happy when cnacer doesn't come back soon
<cancer> :-p
<Daskreech> :-)
<cancer> cnacer, they are even afraid to spell it right :p
<Daskreech>  I'll be happy to see you again don't worry :)
<Daskreech> Yeah I know people whocall it BigC
<phoenix_firebrd> the backup was successful
<cancer> Daskreech: ok, never take me wrong. newbie for english/linux/and ..... let me think.
<cancer> don't want to say....
<cancer> i think i must try a reboot, haven't done yet.
<cancer> almoxarife: hey :)
<Daskreech> cancer: alright.
<cancer> brb:D Time...
 * Daskreech waves
<Daskreech> Hey Everyone look who came back!
<cancer> hi :)
<cancer> :D
<xixor> yo, just a quick question, for curiosities sake: will kubuntu 12.04 get the 3.4 kernels?  or will that be saved for the 12.10 release?  I am fairly new to *buntu, just wondering how often kernels get updated, cheers
<almoxarife> any thoughts on how to remove a package from the apt database which does not remove via normal means?
<cancer_> Daskreech: same issue.
<cancer_> how to update nouveau.
<lelamal> xixor: no kernel upgrades until 12.10, but just security updates
<Daskreech> xixor: they will not unless you get a backport or a ppa
<Daskreech> cancer_: update teh kernel. What's the issues ?
<xixor> lelamal, Daskreech : ok, thanks, good to know
<cancer_> Daskreech: i think graphics lib or what ever it is got to update.
<xixor> Daskreech, lelamal : if I did say, want to compile 3.4 myself, would it be possible to use the exact same config that was used in 12.04 when they compiled their kernel?  I know there would be a lot of things I wouldn't need compiled, but the ubuntu kernel detected all my hardware without a glitch, so if I were to compile my own kerenl, I'd like to use the same settings
<cancer_> Daskreech: browser ain't working, so please paste the command to update nouveau...
<Daskreech> cancer_: What does the browser not working mean?
<Daskreech> xixor: If you want to wait a few weeks they will have the kernel in +1 and you can just grab that
<cancer_> everything i save to desktop and icons files are gone. can't even open dolphin. when ever i try that, it only force close....
<cancer_> browser ain't showing it's pockets to put money. no money no trade :(
<Daskreech> cancer_: Oh dear. Can you open konsole?
<cancer_> Sure, konsole/quassel are only working fine.
<Daskreech> from konsole type dolphin
<xixor> Daskreech: ok, what is +1 ?
<cancer_> dolphin window still not appeared. still no sign of it.
<Daskreech> Kubuntu+1 The next version going to be released
<xixor> Daskreech: so are those packages available through a ppa then?
<Daskreech> xixor: the kernel is available through a ppa but you can download any of the packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com once it's available
<cancer_> Daskreech: if you don't mind, can i paste some result in pm/
<Daskreech> !pastebin | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daskreech> Use the pastebin and put the URL in this chan
<cancer> Daskreech: How, no browser working.
<xixor> Daskreech: ok, so that package would probably appear in the quantal branch, right?
<Daskreech> cancer: where are you pasting it from? the terminal?
<cancer> just installed firefox. trying.
<Daskreech> xixor: correct
<xixor> Daskreech: one thing I am not clear on, is how I can enable a ppa, and only have that ppa use a few selected packages?
<Daskreech> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<L3top> !pastebinit | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Daskreech> xixor: choose correct ppas would be my suggestoin. If you choose a PPA that has a whole lot of files and different kinds of programs then it's probably a bad ppa
<Daskreech> PPAs should be fairly focused so that those few packages you care about are kept up to date and nothing else is affected
<xixor> Daskreech: I mean, lets say I add the quantal ppa to grab say, a kernel.  It is going to try to update almost every package on my system
<Daskreech> xixor: there is no quantal ppa. Thre is a whole quantal system. I would suggest just picking out the kernel package and installing it yourself
<xixor> Daskreech: ah, I see.  ok, thanks for the advice, that was very helpful.  I am new to how things are done in *buntu
<Daskreech> xixor: And that only because the kernel has no dependencies
<xixor> Daskreech: It has no dependencies? I thought it needed headers, and maybe a "tools" package?
<Daskreech> xixor: anything that has dependencies I'd suggest a PPA focused on just that package
<Daskreech> xixor: yes but those are easy to get :) maybe 4 in all if that much?
<xixor> Daskreech: Yeah... it might need intraramfs-tools, a few others
<Daskreech> xixor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/linux-image-generic
<Daskreech> very few
<Daskreech> and then if it doesn't work well you can just reboot into your precise kernel again
<Daskreech> cancer: any better?
<cancer> http://paste.kde.org/483698/
<Daskreech> cancer: Whee :)
<Daskreech> cancer: type qdbus and tell me if it throws an error
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/999395/
<Daskreech> Ok so dbus is working
<Daskreech> cancer: alt+F2 -> plasma-desktop
<cancer> Daskreech: how to confirm that i'm logged in a normal kubuntu condition. and believe normal is 'Default' right?
<Daskreech> cancer: correct
<Daskreech> cancer: do you have any desktop?
<cancer> once upon a time....
<Daskreech> what do you have now? A balck screen?
<cancer> now have an empty desktop. everything gone was once placed.
<cancer> no.
<cancer> have background
<cancer> Daskreech: i cannot 'right click' Icons in K > Computer > Trash to send them on desktop.
<Daskreech> Ah ok when you right click what do you get?
<Daskreech> On the desktop?
<cancer> it's like 'Right Click' is disabled. nothing showed up.
<Daskreech> Is there a button in the top right corner you can click on?
<cancer> Yes.
<Daskreech> cancer: ah hmm does that work and give you the option to ad widgets?
<Daskreech> add
<cancer> yes.
<cancer> i can right click on desktop anywhere.
<Daskreech> I wonder if you changed your desktop to a netbook
<Daskreech> can or cannot?
<cancer> can
<cancer> i think i did not.
<Daskreech> oh ok
<cancer> anyway lead me there
<cancer> just to confirm
<Daskreech> open system settings
<Daskreech> alt=F2 -> system settings
<cancer> next
<Daskreech> Workspace Behaviour -> Workspace -> Desktop drop down
<cancer> do i need to run this command 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<cancer> it just hanged
<Daskreech> cancer: can't hurt
<cancer> cannot open that.
<Daskreech> cancer: Oh dear. Ok run that command with the exception of replacing the last && with ;
<cancer> how i can repair nouveau package.
<Daskreech> so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<L3top> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<cancer> justa quick reboot, till then who like to see my way.....:D
<xixor> Yo, a quick question.  I have gcc and g++ 4.6 and 4.7 installed on this system.  Anyone know how to make one or the other the default?
<Daskreech> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<Daskreech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gcc i would guess
<xixor> Daskreech: thanks, I will give that a try... I always forget about dpkg-reconfigure
<xixor> Daskreech: I've installed 3.4.0, seems to work fine... well, it booted anyway.  I need to rebuild the nvidia module though, and it is complaining that the kernel was built with gcc4.7, and I am using gcc4.6
<Daskreech> xixor: Yeah it would ;)
<cancer> Daskreech: i used remove instead of install from 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau'. and then reinstalled it. i am sure that made some changes. i also ran some other command related to nouveau from various website found by google. :D
<cancer> It's Fine again :)
<cancer> everthing fine now.
<Daskreech> cancer: if you want to remove your changes you want sudo apt-get remove --purge
<Daskreech> but as long s it's fine :)
<xixor> hm... dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do it.  I suppose I could overwrite the symlinks myself... but that seems iffy
<Daskreech> xixor: Not as iffy as you may think :)
<Daskreech> xixor: Unless you mean you want help with it
<cancer> Daskreech: but there is still one thing i dont understand, why all the setting i did on desktop was vanished.
<Daskreech> cancer: I'm not sure I would guess something wrong with a config I can get you back to a default desktop if you like
<cancer> Default?
<Daskreech> cancer: the one you get when you first login
<lordievader> Hey cancer How are you?
<cancer> hi, i'm fine. how's about you :)
<cancer> Daskreech: will that hurt?
<lordievader> cancer: I'm doing well, how is your linux journey going?
<cancer> lordievader: just reinstalled it today.
<lordievader> cancer: I did the samething yesterday ;)
<cancer> Opss, afraid it's almost time for power down, but only for an hour. hope did didn't happen.
<cancer> lordievader: for me there wasen
<Daskreech> cancer: no
<Daskreech> cancer: in konsole type mkdir ~/plasmabkup ;kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 2 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmabkup && plasma-desktop&
<xixor> Daskreech: yo... thanks for the help there with 3.4.  I gave up.  I couldn't get the nvidia kernel modules to compile at all, so I am back with lowly 3.2.0-24-generic... :(
<Daskreech> xixor: did you try symlink it?
<Daskreech> xixor: another option is just to tell the nvidia script to use gcc 4.7 instead of gcc
<xixor> Darkwing: yeah, I tried the simlinks.  I didn't try to tell the nvidia script, nor did I try setting some sort of a cc environment variable
<Daskreech> ok
<xixor> Daskreech: at a certain point, I just didn't want to spend my entire day with something like this :)
<xixor> Daskreech: I have a lot of aimless internet surfing to do as well
<Daskreech> xixor: enjoy
<xixor> Daskreech: anyhoo, thanks for the help today, cheers
<Daskreech> Sure
<lordievader> exit
<lordievader> clear
<lordievader> exit
<Unit193> /
<Daskreech> lordievader: you need / at the start for it to be a command in irc
<Daskreech> HI BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech , do i need to make the ntfs partition *boot in order to install windows 7 on it ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: install no
<drostie> Hey guys.
<Daskreech> Though Windows 7 will surely fight you for it
<Daskreech> HI drostie
<tonks> evening all
<drostie> hihi.
<drostie> well, I'll get the ball rolling. Anyone else running precise: if you put an audio CD in the tray and ask K3b to rip it and click "Start ripping," do you get any options other than "Wave" and "Ogg Vorbis"?
<Daskreech> hi tonks
<drostie> I remember -- I believe it was in Oneiric -- having many options, including FLAC. Heck, I used it to generate a bunch of flac files and have libflac installed now.
<Daskreech> drostie: as long as you have the encoder you can rip to it
<drostie> but it seems like the one in the repos doesn't install any plugins.
<Daskreech> drostie: you might also look at audiocd:/ in dolphin
<BluesKaj> drostie, install soundkonverter
<Daskreech> but check that you have the flac enc as well as mp3 etc
<qbit> maybe needs libk3b6-extracodecs?
<drostie> ahahaha. audiocd:/ is great! XD
<drostie> soundkonverter is probably also great. :P
<drostie> Okay, flac support in K3b doesn't require the 'libflac' etc. packages but the 'flac' package. ^_^;;
<tonks> just had a look round for a cd to try my k3b, cant find a single one. the times they are a changin it seems
<Daskreech> drostie: Isn't it? Everytime I learn something new in KDE I go "WHY DOESN"T EVERYONE IN THE WORLD USE THIS WONDERFUL BIT OF CODE?!?!"
<Daskreech> Then my head echos and I have a headakhe and I calm down
<drostie> Daskreech: because Windows has convinced us that if you open a CD in a file browser you just see useless crap? :P
<Daskreech> drostie: Yes but I can open images or archive files or another computer or a website or emails or time itself and it all makes sense. Why does everything else insist on not making sense?
<tonks> If I could get wine running reliably i would nail my win7 disc to the neighbours car
<BluesKaj> drostie, if you don't mind flac conversion on the fly , then try vlc as a player .. i convert all flac files to wav
<drostie> I had a nasty experience installing wine under kubuntu. Basically, I said "aptitude install wine" and it said, "did you mean... aptitude remove KDE and break everything?!?!" and I was all like, "no! that's retarded! apt-get install wine!" and it was all like, "okay."
<Daskreech> tonks: To the window?
<drostie> I think aptitude is broken. :<
<tonks> lol
<Daskreech> drostie: was it april 1st ?
<drostie> I think precise was released later than April 1st. :P
<tonks> yeah, ive played around with it numerous times, got it working once, but unreliable, and seemed a bit of a blind shot in the dark, so have to dual boot for my gaming needs
<drostie> I wasn't a release candidater.
<BluesKaj> aptitude is no longer supported in kubuntu afaik
<Daskreech>  BluesKaj that doesn't mean it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> it' still works but hqas dependency probs
<drostie> Wine works for what I use it for -- an old copy of WZGrapher downloaded before Walter Zorn's site went down.
<Daskreech> tonks: What version of wine?
<drostie> Side note: we need a comparably awesome grapher written in Qt. Seriously.
<Daskreech> We may have one
<tonks> Daskreech: I believe 1.3
<drostie> It's true. I probably know less than 1% of the open-source code written in Qt. :<
<drostie> I keep trying to learn it and getting confused by the QEverythingEverywhere.
<Daskreech> drostie: Do you do much object coding?
<drostie> Daskreech: I have but I never really enjoyed it.
<drostie> Daskreech: I want to learn to Haskell things.
<Daskreech> LEarn haskell then :)
<Daskreech> http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Applications_and_libraries/GUI_libraries#HQK might be fun
<Guest11406> folks
<lordievader> Hey Guest11406
<Guest11406> i have a kubuntu box here at work, and we use a win2k3 domain. I want to create a share to windows machines using the ad users
<Guest11406> i tried the security = ads
<Guest11406> but something is missing.. i have no idea what can I do
<lordievader> Guest11406: Have you installed samba?
<Guest11406> lordievader, yeap
<lordievader> Guest11406: Completely configured?
<Guest11406> it is installed, i tried to configure it via swat
<qbit> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/winbind.html
<Guest11406> huum
<lordievader> Guest11406: Or check out the Samba section here: http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-a-home-media-and-file-server-with-ubuntu
<Daskreech> OR ASK ON #SAMBA
<Daskreech> whoops
<lordievader> Easy Daskreech easy :P
<qbit> winbind is such an ugly beast to set up - might take 3months before you get anything working
<qbit> I had a few working with Win 2k3 AD - then when we went to 2008 R2 that was that and I just gave up
<Daskreech> Yeah Microsoft tends to change stuff every release
<Daskreech> The EU made them document them now so it's better at least
<Daskreech> Guest11406: I'd still ask on #samba though
<qbit> it's about to change again with Win 8 and the SMB2 protocol
<Daskreech> Yep and likely again with the service pack for Windows Phone compatibilty
<Daskreech> as I said though they have to document it by decree now so it's better tahn just guessing in the dark as it was before
<qbit> be far easier to just set auth=user, add some accounts to smnpasswd and hand out user/pass access to people in a casual manner
<qbit> err make that smbpasswd
<qbit> what I did was locate the shares on the windows servers, config Mac OS X/Linux boxen for access to those, and mounted them as drives
<qbit> but that is an end-run around Active Directory
<qbit> technically a violation of security policies too, but I don't have all day for one problem...
<Daskreech> Leave the security fallout headacheto someone else?
<qbit> lol - let it get lost in the noise
<drostie> today I learned that in KDE the whole filesystem gets abstracted, so that transferring from bluetooth and ripping a CD to MP3 and FLAC is done with normal file-copy ops in the normal file manager.
<drostie> Suddenly all of that wasted RAM kind of makes sense.
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> I generally look at ti this way
<Daskreech> There are shared bits of logic that get loaded that make things work very well across the entire system that would be horribly difficult and even more expensive if they were not shared
<Daskreech> however the downside is many people don't make use of them and quite a few don't even know they exist
<lordievader> Im not really following the convo, what are you guys talking about?
<Daskreech> lordievader: audiocd:/ in dolphin
<lordievader> I see
<sam__> #minecraft
<Daskreech> lordievader: and hence the entire KIO system
<brian__> hi
<brian__> quien sabe trabajar con kubuntu?
<lelamal> !es | brian__
<ubottu> brian__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<L3top> brian__: como se di se sabe en Engles?
<xixor> Yo, I am using kubuntu 12.04, but using Xmonad as a WM, not KDE, but I mainly run KDE apps.  I am trying to get xdg-open to set the correct action for inode/directory types.  I have it set to dolphin.desktop, but xdg-open never seems to find this.  Anyone have any advice as to how I can see where xdg-open is determining the database of mime types?
#kubuntu 2012-05-22
<dasKreech> xixor: I think ~/.local/share/applications/default.xml may help
<xixor> I don't have that file
<xixor> nor a /usr/share/applications/default.xml file
<dbc254> if apt-get install k3b gives you a list of files it shouldn't before downloading, what could be wrong?
<dasKreech> dbc254: could you reask that question?
<dbc254> trying to get k3b. apt-get install k3b basically tried to turn kubuntu into ubuntu(gnome) and I had to start all over
<dasKreech> dbc254: So installing k3b asked you to install ubuntu-desktop ?
<dasKreech> xixor: do you have the ~./local/share/applications directory?
<dasKreech> What's starting all over involve?
<xixor> dasKreech: yes, I have that, and a /usr/share/applications directory.  I have a ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list, and a /usr/share/applications/defaults.list files
<dasKreech> xixor: what;s in the mimeapps.list for inode?
<dasKreech> dbc254: what is starting over?
<xixor> dasKreech: inode/directory=dolphin.desktop
<dasKreech> and you have a dolphin.desktop in your path?
<xixor> I'm not sure, I have a dolphin.desktop file, I don't think it's in the path
<dasKreech> dbc254: can you try apt-get install k3b again and pastebin the list of files it's asking to install?
<dasKreech>  !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dasKreech> xixor: That could be an issue then
<xixor> dasKreech: I have a /usr/share/applications/kde4/dolphin.desktop  file, but /usr/share/applications isn't in the PATH
<dasKreech> xixor: Umm ok not sure if that's to the spec :)
<dasKreech> xixor: what happens if you type xdg-open ~
<dasKreech> dbc254: are you ok? can you do the pastebin?
<dbc254> still trying to get k3b. pastebin??
<xixor> dasKreech: It opens the directory in the web browser chrome, and says this on the console: No applications found for mimetype: inode/directory
<dasKreech> !pastebin | dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dasKreech> dbc254: Did you click yes for the install again?
<dasKreech> Cancel it if you did
<dasKreech> just apt-get install k3b and it will give you a list of files to install copy that list and go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<dasKreech> It will give you a new URL paste the URL in this chan
<dbc254> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000034/
<dasKreech> Wow one million posts
<dasKreech> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> hai?
<dasKreech> apachelogger: any explanation for the above pastebin ?
<dasKreech> It's pulling in nearly all the ubuntu-desktop deps
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> what series though?
<dasKreech> dbc254: I presume this is 12.04 ?
<dasKreech> apachelogger: It's precise
<dbc254> when all I did was apt-get install k3b from my kubuntu 12.04 machine
<dbc254> yes 12.04 kubuntu
<dbc254> on a branny new 120gb SSD no less
<dasKreech> dbc254: can you install pastebinit ? we may want some more information
<dasKreech> say no to the k3b install and sudo apt-get install pastebint
<dbc254> doing now
<dasKreech> It shoudln't require much to install at all so if you get a huge list let us know
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgDepCache::Marker=yes k3b
<apachelogger> that should show the dep resolving
<dbc254> no file called pastebint
<dasKreech> ah
<dasKreech> dbc254: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dasKreech> My fault sorry
<dasKreech> then run the command apachelogger asked for and put | pastebinit at the end
<dasKreech> apachelogger: I was going to check the policy on the package. I'm looking at p.u.c and it doesn't show anything like that
<apachelogger> what policy?
<dasKreech> apt-cache policy k3b
<apachelogger> policies are local priority raiting, they have no impact on resolution other than choosing which version from which source is preferred
<dasKreech> Right. I was just wondering if taht was being pulled from some other source.
<dbc254> |typed all that in, but nothing happened
<dasKreech> dbc254: did you get pastebint installed?
<dasKreech> pastebinit
<dasKreech> bleah
<apachelogger> yeah, but then that k3b package would have to depend on everything ubuntu-desktop depends on :)
<apachelogger> actually even more
<apachelogger> abiword
<dasKreech> apachelogger: I know It's bizarre
<dasKreech> dbc254: sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgDepCache::Marker=yes k3b | pastebinit
<dbc254> but it's truly happening. Everything's working. Just want k3b to install work and I'm 100%
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<dasKreech> dbc254: that should return a URL I tihnk
<apachelogger> iff the local dependency chain is broken output like that might be occuring
<dasKreech> Wait actually it probably won't will it? the query would prevent the pastebin
<dasKreech> bah
<dbc254>  /msg dasKreech typing that in give me the response that I'm trying to send and empty document
<dasKreech>  just run sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgDepCache::Marker=yes k3b and when it asks if you are sure copy and paste to pastebin
<dbc254> typing that in give me the response that I'm trying to send and empty document
<apachelogger> just tell it no ^^
<dasKreech> dbc254: Yeah I just figured it out. Take out the | pastebinit at the end
<dasKreech> It's going to break the command
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> just prepend "N" |
<apachelogger> "N" | sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgDepCache::Marker=yes k3b | pastebinit
<dbc254> that line asked me if I wanted to install the 3.2gb of stuff again. I said NO WAY
<dasKreech> Ah that would work as well
<dasKreech> dbc254: right :)
<apachelogger> (that only works if you used sudo before of course ... otherwise the N will be used for the password query :))
<dasKreech> dbc254: try apachelogger's way
<dasKreech> I think that's safe to assume at this poitn
<dasKreech> point
<apachelogger> yeah, just mentioning it for the fun :P
<dbc254> I didn't have to say NO, it assumed it and put me back at a command prompt
<dbc254> what gives??
<dasKreech> dbc254: the "N" is the same as you typing in no to the terminal
<dasKreech> So you jsut told it no before you started the command
<dbc254> ah!
<dasKreech> Neat huh?
<apachelogger> behold the power of the shell ^^
<dbc254> hahaha
<apachelogger> but the command did not work
<dbc254> correct
<apachelogger> needs some changes
<dbc254> still trying to give me Gnome
<apachelogger> echo "N" | sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgDepCache::Marker=yes k3b  2>&1 | pastebinit
<dbc254> even a noob like me knew 3.2gb of stuff was wrong
<apachelogger> that should give you a paste url I can look at
<dasKreech> dbc254: Hooray for noob knowledge ^_^
<apachelogger> e.g. I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000052/ for eclipse
<dasKreech> 1 million pastebins
<dasKreech> wow
<apachelogger> only 500 of those are accidental pastes of my password :P
<dasKreech> Everyone knows your password already stopping pimping it
<apachelogger> true
<dbc254> that locked up the shell window
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> hit Ctrl and C
<apachelogger> then try again
<dbc254> I was using ctrl z
<dasKreech> dbc254: almost the same
<apachelogger> actually not
<dasKreech> Right till you run out of memory
<apachelogger> yah ^^
<apachelogger> z only puts the task in the background
<dasKreech> Ctrl+C cancels the job
<apachelogger> so that you can continue to use the shell
<dasKreech> Ctrl+Z puts it away for later but it's still there
<dasKreech> You can type jobs and see how many are still running
<dbc254> I even downloaded the .deb of k3b. But couldn't install it
<dasKreech> Everytime you press ctrl+Z that list grows by one
<apachelogger> which actually fails in case of apt-get because the now suspended job is still holding the lock on the database ;)
<apachelogger> dbc254: type fg
<apachelogger> then ctrl c
<apachelogger> rinse and repeat until it says there are no more jobs
<dasKreech> out of curisity
<apachelogger> then try the command again
<dasKreech> type jobs | pastebinit
<dbc254> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000065/
<dbc254> fg=foreground?
<dasKreech> dbc254: correct
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<dbc254> no more jobs
<dbc254> all the power is in the shell it seems
<dasKreech> dbc254: if you would like when this is done I can show you some more of that and how to use it
<apachelogger>             MarkInstall libgnome2-common [ amd64 ] < none -> 2.32.1-2ubuntu1 > ( libs ) FU=0
<apachelogger>               MarkInstall desktop-base [ amd64 ] < none -> 6.0.7ubuntu1 > ( universe/x11 ) FU=0
<apachelogger>                 MarkInstall gnome [ amd64 ] < none -> 1:3.0+6ubuntu3 > ( universe/gnome ) FU=0
<dasKreech> apachelogger: is that from  mivxmaker ?
<dasKreech> movixmaker
<apachelogger> dbc254: apt-cache show desktop-base | grep -E "Depends|Recommends" | pastebinit
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> each indention marks a level of dependency
<apachelogger> mivxmaker is a first level dependency of k3b, libgnome3-perl is a first level dep of mivxmaker etc. etc.
<dasKreech> apachelogger: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/k3b
<dbc254> why is it trying to give me stuff I don't need?  I only have a 120gb drive here
<dasKreech> I forget we can depend on universe now
<apachelogger> dasKreech: it is a recommends
<dasKreech> apachelogger: I saw
<apachelogger> which due to the apt policy is treated like a depends
<apachelogger> dbc254: apt-cache show desktop-base | grep -E "Depends|Recommends" | pastebinit
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> apt-cache policy desktop-base | pastebinit
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> sudo grep -r Install /etc/apt | pastebinit
<apachelogger> then I should be able to tell you why ;)
<dasKreech> seems like a --no-recommends would be helpful
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> >>> apt-cache show desktop-base | grep -E "Depends|Recommends|Suggests"
<apachelogger> Depends: librsvg2-common
<apachelogger> Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
<apachelogger> Suggests: gnome | kde-standard | xfce4 | wmaker
<apachelogger> so either desktop-base is coming from an untrusted and broken source or suggests are being installed by default
<dasKreech> The severity is depends recommends suggests right ?
<apachelogger> aye
<dasKreech> ok just making sure I wasn't dim
<apachelogger> dasKreech: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-binarydeps
<apachelogger> what they mean in particular
<apachelogger> also explains why Depends are not optional and Recommends while optional still are installed by default ^^
<dasKreech> Yeah I remember that arguement
<dasKreech> I just cannot recall ever having used movixmaker
<apachelogger> probably used for the encoding/decoding features
<dasKreech> But then I suppose that would be for burning DVD movies which I rarely ever do
<dasKreech> and I'd probably be using KDenlive
<apachelogger> dbc254: apt-cache policy desktop-base | pastebinit
<apachelogger> dbc254: sudo grep -r Install /etc/apt | pastebinit
<dbc254> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000077/
<dbc254> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000078/
<apachelogger> /etc/apt/apt.conf:APT::Install-Suggests "true";
<apachelogger> there you have your problem
<dasKreech> That's the issue
<dbc254> huh?
<apachelogger> dbc254: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf | pastebinit
<dbc254> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000080/
<dasKreech> dbc254: something suggests that Gnome might be a good idea and so it installs it since that's what is set as policy
<apachelogger> dbc254: debian packages have 3 ways of defining a relationship with another package ... depends, recommends and suggests ... we only install the former 2 by default, but you configured apt to also install the third
<apachelogger> which in turn leads to the excessive dependency resolution
<dbc254> but I wouldn't know how to even do that.
<dbc254> I didn't dood it, I swear!
<apachelogger> I recommend you run `sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf` and make a note not to do anything with suggests and apt anymore :)
<dasKreech> dbc254: :-) That's fine lets just get it to not do that
<apachelogger> dbc254: you have picked that up on some website
<apachelogger> for some reason a few people choose to advertise installing suggests by default, which is really quite silly
<dbc254> bastages! where's my shootin iron
<apachelogger> you can read the debian url I posted 10 minutes ago if you care to read why it does in fact not make much sense :)
<dbc254> k3b is missing something that won't let me burn grepiofs??
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get purge k3b && sudo apt-get install k3b
<dbc254> but we didn't turn off that pesky thing you guys said I have
<dbc254> have we?
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> I recommend you run `sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf` and make a note not to do anything with suggests and apt anymore :)
<apachelogger> that command removes the config file thus reverting the installation policy to default, fixing the issue
<dbc254> I just dood it
<dbc254> now trying to apt-get k3b
<apachelogger> first purge though :P
<apachelogger> otherwise it won't do anything ^^
<dasKreech> sudo apt-get purge k3b && sudo apt-get install k3b
<dbc254> It woiks!!
<apachelogger> of course it does :P
<dasKreech> \o/
<dbc254> took a bit of figurin by you guys, but VOILA!
<dasKreech> I need to remember that dependency tree
<du_> \list
<dbc254> Guess I can uninstall NERO
<dbc254> Only good till 6/13/12 anyway. I prefer k3b
<dasKreech> du_: msg alis
<dbc254> dunno how that setting got changed. . .
<dbc254> I know fo SHO it wasn't by me
<dasKreech> may want to remove it fomr your backup as well
<du_> wi
<dbc254> I'll be making a NEW backup right quick!
<dasKreech> du_: hi
<du_> wi man
<dbc254> thanks again guys.
<du_> hey daskreech
<du_> wi
<du_> i new
<du_> i am brazilian
<dasKreech> du_: Great :)
<dasKreech> Want helpe here or in a brazillian channel?
<dasKreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dasKreech> Strange there isn't a #kubuntu-br
<RanmaruHibikiya> Hi
<RanmaruHibikiya> someone who can help me gettin qmc2(mame frontend) working (precise pangolin)?
<dasKreech> RanmaruHibikiya: Give me a moment
<RanmaruHibikiya> k
<dasKreech> RanmaruHibikiya: Ok what's happening?
<RanmaruHibikiya> I'm trying to install qmc2 and mame from the habitual repos
<dasKreech> the habitual repos?
<RanmaruHibikiya> from this repositories: http://sdlmame.wallyweek.org/repository/ and http://qmc2.arcadehits.net/wordpress/download/
<RanmaruHibikiya> the first one is for mame, the second one for qmc2
<dasKreech> Right. use the second link
<dasKreech> Ok
<RanmaruHibikiya> but, qmc2 doesn't open proppertly
<dasKreech> What happens when you try to open it?
<RanmaruHibikiya> just shows a "white" window
<RanmaruHibikiya> when in old versions runs fine
<dasKreech> have you tried to run it from the command line?
<RanmaruHibikiya> sure
<RanmaruHibikiya> but doesn't show any message
<dasKreech> hmm ok
<dasKreech> I gues sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is silent ?
<RanmaruHibikiya> right now is upgrading
<dasKreech> Ah ok
<RanmaruHibikiya> but nothing related with I think
<dasKreech> Sure but might as well update
<dasKreech>  Could be a driver issue
<RanmaruHibikiya> ok, wait to the upgrade to finish and reboot
<dasKreech> Sure
<Guest60526> hay alguien
<Guest60526> just installing trinity
<asdf0> hi
<asdf0> i have a rather strange problem ... i want to remotely shutdown a kde program on a computer but I only have ssh accress to it
<asdf0> i want it to "soft" shutdown, not just kill it (that would be easy with ssh)
<asdf0> is there some way to tell the kde application (kile) to shut down without killing it?
<SilentDis> asdf0: you are looking for SIGTERM, which is the default of what `kill` does.  just a kill pid will send a proper command
<asdf0> but then kile wont do its cleanup routine (delete temporary files n stuff), right? and in case there happens to be an unsaved file still open it will terminate and lose the change?
<SilentDis> asdf0: you can also use `killall` with the process' name, rather than it's PID.  so, `killall kile` would find the `kile` application, and hand it a SIGTERM
<SilentDis> asdf0: ahhh, kile is an editor, correct?  you will not be able to save open work, or force it to save open work, no.  the application will simply do the OS level cleanup stuff (child processes and such), and exit.
<asdf0> nah i want it to do the application level cleanup stuff (the editor runs cleaning routines for temp files n stuff) on a soft shutdown
<asdf0> thats why i dont want to kill it ;)
<SilentDis> asdf0: well... you can ssh in, right?  is kile running on the screen?
<asdf0> i basically want it to do whatever it would do when i hit the close button on the application itself
<asdf0> uhm how do i do that ;) ?
<asdf0> never used ssh for anything but console ;)
<SilentDis> asdf0: what I'm asking is: you havve the box sitting there, 300 miles away (or whatever), you can ssh into it, and kile is up on it's desktop, correct?
<asdf0> yes
<SilentDis> asdf0: you are golden, my friend :)
<SilentDis> asdf0: you're on another *nix box, correct?  (something running X11) right?
<asdf0> yes
<asdf0> i can x forward into the active kile session?
<SilentDis> asdf0: totally golden.  gimme a moment to suss it all out, I have done this before, but it's been a long long time.  basically, you spawn vlc on the desktop of the running session, then using ssh -X, you launch the vlc client on your own screen.  bam, instan desktop viewing :D
<SilentDis> asdf0: testing... :)
<SilentDis> asdf0: log out of your ssh session.  then, `ssh user@server`.  Once in, `export DISPLAY=:0` you are now running apps on that screen.  launch the vlc server, and just vlc in (or,  spawn vlc client over the ssh... whatever) :)
<SilentDis> asdf0: aargh, sorry, for your log back in, it should be `ssh -X user@server`, sorry
<SilentDis> asdf0: ye christ, i'm tired.  it's not vlc, VNC goddamnit lol
<asdf0> how exactly do i vnc in ;) ?
<SilentDis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<asdf0> ah tyvm
<SilentDis> asdf0: ubottu is a wonderful little helper :D
<SilentDis> asdf0: I believe the package in *ubuntu 12.04 is vnc4server?  something like that.
<SilentDis> !info vnc4server
<ubottu> vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg4.3.0-37ubuntu4 (precise), package size 2038 kB, installed size 5268 kB
<SilentDis> aye :D
<SilentDis> asdf0: alright, I need to sleep, apparently.  I just missed commands, and recommended using a streaming media player as a remote desktop application.  it's obvious I need sleep lmao
<SilentDis> asdf0: at least you now know how to remote-spawn vnc, and use it, to get onto a machine already running :)
<asdf0> gn8 and ty
<elan311> hello
<DFrostedWang> What is up with ./files? I know .files are hidden, but what are ./files?
<DFrostedWang> What is up with ./files? I know .files are hidden, but what are ./files?
<DFrostedWang> What is up with ./files? I know .files are hidden, but what are ./files?
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Let me check it out.
<DFrostedWang> ok
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: I assume you are in the home dir?
<DFrostedWang> Anywhere
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: In my home dir there is no files folder.
<DFrostedWang> I didn't mean it literally
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Sorry, I think I understood the question wrong.
<DFrostedWang> i eant anything with a ./ in front
<DFrostedWang> meant*
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Ah it just means the current dir. For example if you are in /home and then typing ./something what you are actually saying is /home/something
<ICWeiner> What?
<ICWeiner> Not with a / in front. A ./ in front. Not a directory, a file.
<ICWeiner> Well, not always.
<lordievader> ICWeiner: / is absolute ./ is relative.
<ICWeiner> Meaning?
<ICWeiner> Give an example, please.
<lordievader> ICWeiner: /home is allways /home. ./home is relative to where you are now. For example when you are in /home, ./home is actually /home/home. But if you are in /usr, ./home will become /usr/home
<lordievader> ICWeiner: Do you understand?
<ICWeiner> So if I type ./Documents in /home/[myname]/ it would be in  /home/[myname]/Documents?
<lordievader> ICWeiner: You are getting it.
<ICWeiner> So .[file] is nothing like ./[file]?
<lordievader> ICWeiner: To see where you currently are you can type pwd, btw
<ICWeiner> i know that, you pointed it out last time
<lordievader> ICWeiner: Nope, .<name> is a file/folder with name .<name> ./<name> is a file/folder in the current dir with name <name>
<ICWeiner> ok, neat
<lordievader> ICWeiner: Linux is quite nice for lazy guys :P
<ICWeiner> lol.
<ICWeiner> I like it, too.
<ICWeiner> :P
<lordievader> If you have a series of commands you do a few times daily why not automate it? In Linux you can :)
<ICWeiner> ikr
<ICWeiner> Speaking of automation, do you know any neat chatbots?
<lordievader> ICWeiner: ikr? Euhmm no.
<ICWeiner> ikr means i know, right?
<lordievader> Ah I see, thx
<ICWeiner> yw
<DFrostedWang> I think you told me wrong.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: What do you mean?
<DFrostedWang> root@logankemp-Presario-CQ57-Notebook-PC:/home/logankemp# ./Downloads
<DFrostedWang> -bash: ./Downloads: Is a directory
<DFrostedWang> bash usually does files
<DFrostedWang> Right?
<DFrostedWang> so ./ is for files
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Bash is for everything.
<DFrostedWang> oh
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Everything you can do in a gui you can do in bash.
<DFrostedWang> So bash just means terminal?
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: ./ is relative where without the . infront it becomes an absolute path.
<DFrostedWang> Ok then.
<DFrostedWang> What are kio slaves?
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: Yes, it stands for Bourne Again Shell.
<lordievader> DFrostedWang: No idea, you should ask dasKreech, He talked about it yesterday.
<DFrostedWang> Oh...
<DFrostedWang> ok
<DFrostedWang> Is there a channel about stuff like this?
<Tm_T> kioslaves are interfaces (or libraries, or ...) for various systems
<DFrostedWang> A more active channel?
<Tm_T> DFrostedWang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KIO
<DFrostedWang> thx
<DFrostedWang> Is there a channel about stuff like this?
<DFrostedWang> A more active channel?
<jeggett> Hi. I have a question about IRC. How to register in IRC channel. What commands I should use?
<DFrostedWang> Go to irc website
<jeggett> I want to join to #geany
<lordievader> jeggett: Usually /join #<channel-name> works
<jeggett> ok
<Tm_T> lordievader: that doesn't register the channel
<lordievader> Ah I see, my bad.
<Tm_T> registering goes like this: http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cancer> hi
<cancer> gys
<lordievader> Hey cancer
<cancer> lordievader: hi, what's up
<cancer> lordievader: i finally got a good sleep yesterday. :)
<lordievader> cancer: That is good to hear, I am doing fine, thank you or asking.
<cancer> i'm sorry about last night, i didn't returned. one reason is said. anyway, what the reason for reinstalling yours Kubuntu
<lordievader> cancer: Is kind of offtopic, so please join me/us on #kubuntu-offtopic
<cancer> #kubuntu-offtopics
<BlouBlou> :O
<ICWeiner> I need help with quintuple boot
<floown> hi
<twtxwy> hello
<twtxwy> every body
<floown> I have lost my KDE windows decoration on the second pc I have, i can I retreave it, I don't have save my work yet…
<floown> * how can I retreave it?
<twtxwy> no i don't know
<floown> I can not use alt+F2 to launch programs…
<floown> I have open a TTY1…
<floown> TTY seems working ^^
<twtxwy> I speak englis is bad
<twtxwy> where are you come from
<twtxwy> floown
<floown> …
<twtxwy> floown where are you come from
<twtxwy> please
<floown> twtxwy: please, don't ask my AST ^^ (age, sex, town) I'm here for a KDE informatic problem… I can wait if you can wait too to speak about your problem too…
<floown> I'm at work…
<twtxwy> sorry,I....
<floown> nop ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> My first patch got accepted
<twtxwy> I first do Kubuntu
<floown> twtxwy: ok, for my little problem, if you have it in futur : open a TTY1
<floown> and type :
<floown> export DISPLAY=:0
<floown> kwin &
<floown> the back to your graphic session
<floown> cool, it works now :)
<twtxwy> wait
<floown> twtxwy: I'm coming from France, no I can say you ^^ and where do you come from, too?
<twtxwy> Well ,I'm come from China.
<floown> ok, nice to meet you
<twtxwy> Nice to meet you too
<floown> if you have question about KDE or kubuntu, explain you in this channel, I have to return now at work. Have a nice day twtxwy
<floown> and another user of course :p
<twtxwy> France Pair is beaiful
<twtxwy> Ok
<twtxwy> THS
<twtxwy> Thanks you
<agni>  china?
<twtxwy> Paris,France is very beautiful
<twtxwy> floown: I wish you a pleasant work
<ICWeiner> I need help with quintuple boot. Specifically SDHC card.
<cancer> How to set firefox as a default browser?
<cancer> it's worked last time. but now it's not.
<ICWeiner> do firefox --help
<cancer> okie
<ICWeiner>  -setDefaultBrowser = Set this app as the default browser.
<ICWeiner> so "firefox -setDefaultBrowser
<ICWeiner> "
<BluesKaj> cancer. you can aslo set it in system settings >default applications
<ICWeiner> My way is easier Blueskaj
<cancer> ok, i did that from firefox prefrences, but it's not working from there now.
<ICWeiner> sudo firefox -setDefaultBrowser
<cancer> ICWeiner: yes, you is easier either but didn't worked.
<ICWeiner> did u sudo?
<cancer> YEs
<DFrostedWang> ok
<DFrostedWang> try sudo apt-get remove firefox
<DFrostedWang> then sudo apt-get install firefox
<cancer> yes, that could be a problem. because i installed it while i was facing issue with kubuntu, some broken packages.
<DFrostedWang> or maybe sudo apt-get check
<cancer> i'll reinstall it again.
<DFrostedWang> Also, check out sudo apt-get moo
<twtxwy> what install rpm file
<twtxwy> help
<twtxwy> sudo dpkg -i ***.rmp
<twtxwy> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<twtxwy> why?
<cancer> twtxwy: is that because another application is already in installation process.
<cancer> ?
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang, well, you're entitled to your opinion , but suggesting alternatives to new users is also an option
<cancer> blueskaj: i'm new to linux commands actually. but i do understand both options./
<cancer> just trying to make myself better get familiar with linux. :)
<DFrostedWang> cancer: If you want to learn commands, and you get advice from the web often, try guake so you can switch to terminal easily. I press ~ and my terminal comes right up. :)
<cancer> is guake for creating shortcut or ?
<DFrostedWang> basically
<DFrostedWang> but it comes up half visible over the screen
<DFrostedWang> thats a + too
<sky100> hi
<sky100> i want to download via ktorrent , but as I click the link .. its asking for choose an application ..
<sky100> where i cant see the ktorrent .. but ktorrent is existing under Internet option in K-MENU
<sky100> pls help
<sky100> i want to download via ktorrent , but as I click the link .. its asking for choose an application ..
<sky100> where i cant see the ktorrent .. but ktorrent is existing under Internet option in K-MENU
<sky100> pls help
<sky100> hi BluesKaj
<sky100> i want to download via ktorrent , but as I click the link .. its asking for choose an application ..
<sky100>  where i cant see the ktorrent .. but ktorrent is existing under Internet option in K-MENU
<sky100> pls if u can help me.. BluesKaj
<cancer> sky100: if you have ktorrent in K-menu, then you can select it from there
<BluesKaj> sky100, the dialog that asks for the application has options to navigate to /usr/bin/ktorrent , choose it
<sky100> ok
<sky100> ty BluesKaj  ..  im DONE
<BluesKaj> sky100, the default torrent app is usually ktorrent  , odd that it didn't launch by default, unless you migrated from gnome or unity
<sky100> it should have launched by default ..
<BluesKaj> it probly will now
<sky100> dunno why it did not show up...
<sky100> ok
<sky100> will check with another torrent
<sky100> BRB
<erixoltan> My system crashed (and is nearly unusable) following an upgrade from 11.10 to  12.04. The desktop environment crashes immediately upon login.
<erixoltan> Anyone provide ideas on how to move forward and rescue my system?
<Ezim> erixoltan, did you have ppa and package outside the repo?
<Ezim> erixoltan, best solution is a fresh installation.
<erixoltan> I did have some packages outside the repo. They were disabled.
<erixoltan> How do I do a fresh install without losing my data?
<Ezim> erixoltan, did you have different partition? then you will not lose your data.
<erixoltan> I don't believe my home directory is in a different partition.
<Ezim> erixoltan, do you have external hdd?
<erixoltan> Do you think I can just remove/purge the kubuntu-desktop package and reinstall it?
<erixoltan> Or is that unlikely to help?
<Ezim> erixoltan, you can always try.
<erixoltan> Thanks Ezim, will try.
<Ezim> np mate
<Avihay> I have two input methods registered. XIM and iBus. as far as I know, I use iBus exclusively. sometimes "the keyboard stops working" for a specific program until I right click, got to: select IM -> iBus and then it start working again for that program. any advice? how bout removeing XIM?
<lelamal> Hi all. I have a problem with Quassel. It seems I have lost the icons next to the channels, those blue ones that show connected channels. They now look like white pages. I'll post an image to show you what I mean: http://imagebin.org/213431. Can anybody help me troubleshoot this, please?
<Fanfare> Sorry, anyone knows a channel for linux musik? i need little support in using frescobaldi typesetting...
<Fanfare> or liliypond... didnt try...  checking
<Fanfare> OK, #lilypond exists...
<Guest65365> hi
<Guest65365> Hola
<Guest65365> Alguien que pueda ayudarme)
<Guest65365> ?
<Avihay> !es |Guest65365
<ubottu> Guest65365: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ed____> hi, i just isntalled kubuntu on a new laptop, when finished I was asked to reboot, I did, then windows booted up and now i dont know how to access the kubuntu install, I tried f8 whwen booting but it doesnt work, pls help
<DarthFrog> !grub2 | ed____
<ubottu> ed____: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarthFrog> ed____: The link for RestoreGrub should help you.
<ed____> the link doesnt work, connection timed out
<DarthFrog> Works fine for me.
<DarthFrog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<ed____> oh yeah, its working now, suddenly i got alot more time outs after apgrtading to win7
<BluesKaj> ed____:  try holding down the left shift key right after the bios scrn , until the grub menu appears then you can choose the kubuntu kernel . if successful , open a terminal and run,  sudo os-prober , then run, sudo update-grub
<ed____> ok Illtry that now
<ed____> thanks
<NoiseCounsellor> Hey, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 12.04 from CD and the GUI installer keeps disappearing (crashing?) in the partitioning menu. Text mode installer seems to work fine, though. Is this a known issue with the GUI installer or something on my end?
<BluesKaj> NoiseCounsellor: if you try to do too many partitioning processes in sequence the installer will crash , one at a time worked for me.
<BluesKaj> NoiseCounsellor:  the text mode works best tho ..I always keep an alternate install cd around
<NoiseCounsellor>  BluesKaj: I only planned on doing three, /, /home and swap. I think one try I made it to /home, after that I didn't get past /   I checked the CD for errors, so it's probably not the disc. I'm not 100% confident about the HDD, thou. I got this entire machine, because it kept shredding windows installs...
<NoiseCounsellor> BluesKaj: Also, the partitions are already done before running the installer, I only needed to select mount point.
<BluesKaj> NoiseCounsellor: I noticed the installer has a difficult time with preformatted partitions as well , it sems to be defaulted to formatting
<NoiseCounsellor> BluesKaj: Seems that way. Didn't make any difference for me, though. I thought I'd try pre-formatting after I crashed the first time on partitioning
<adarshajoisa> manday: did u get that netbook interface working?
<petsounds> hi, im trying to install Kubuntu but the installer keeps crashing which is weird because i have installed Kubuntu on the other machine some days ago with the same USB stick and it's fine. what might be the problem?
<cowdog> hello
<NoiseCounsellor> petsounds: I'm having the same problem. I used the textmode installer from alternate install CD and managed to install fine that way.
<cowdog> i installed it forum a usb sick
<cowdog> kbuntu
<petsounds> NoiseCounsellor: ahh so no text-mode in 'regular' iso?
<NoiseCounsellor> cowdog: didn't make a difference for me. the GUI installer simply kept disappearing during the partitioning menu. I used a CD because the machine I'm setting up doesn't seem to like booting from USB drives
<NoiseCounsellor> petsounds: I think the DVD always has text mode
<NoiseCounsellor> the normal CD doesn't, however
<cowdog> well it worked for me
<cowdog> the usb stick that is
<NoiseCounsellor> cowdog: For me too, but that was another machine :)
<cowdog> ohhh
<lordievader> Hello everyone
<petsounds> i thought they're hiding it (text installer) but np ill check out the alternate cd. thanks NoiseCounsellor cowdog
<ed_> hi, how can I make icons on desktop bigger?
<NoiseCounsellor> ed_:  System Settings -> Application Appearence -> Icons -> Advanced Tab
<adarshajoisa> ed_: are you using the folder view layout?
<ed_> i am not sure
<ed_> its default view
<ed_> ive tried system settings - application apperance, - icons, and some of them in menus did get bigger but the ones on desktop did not
<adarshajoisa> ed_: if it's the desktop layout, the icons behave like widgets. when u hover your cursor on the icon, u get a small panel beside it which has a resize icon. u can just click and hold, and drag to resize
<adarshajoisa> the resize is the topmost icon (a square with 2 diagonal arrows in it)
<ed_> ok i think I got, had to remove the old icons, and then add them again, the size was different then
<NoiseCounsellor> ed_:  you can also right click the empty space in the container widget and click Folder View Settings
<mmp> Hello, I'm trying to use 12.04's kopete to log into gtalk account, but it seems to fail (all settings according to google page)
<mmp> any idea what could be wrong?
<mmp> or at least how to trace the problem...
<mattias917> Just upgraded to 12.4 and the screen saver comes on every few minutes?
<mattias917> Even if I just typed something...
<cancer> How to make shortcut of firefox on desktop.
<asfyxia> mattias917, you can change your screen saver settings under system settings>>hardware>>display and monitor
<asfyxia> cancer, if you have installed firefox, rightclick on the application symbol, and add it to your desktop or panel
<cancer> I can't add it on desktop. there is no option for desktop.
<cancer> is this command to install flash:sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<asfyxia> cancer, have you installed it first? firefox is not automatically installed at first. And for flash you have to install kubuntu-restricted-extras, flash is integrated therein
<cancer> firefox is already installed.
<asfyxia> Via kickoff launcher, search the application and right-click. It's odd when that doesn't work...
<lordievader> cancer: Perhaps you first need to unlock the widgets.
<cancer> Lordievader: :-p thanks
<cancer> it's done
<lordievader> No problem.
<cancer> asfyxia: Thanks for trying. :)
<asfyxia> np, have fun with it ;-)
<cancer> asfyxia: i'm already having fun with my kubuntu. it won't let me make fun with apps/etc within. :-p
<cancer> :D
<cancer> lordievader: is there any simulator for kubuntu, from which i can learn some basic commands.
<lordievader> cancer: You could use a vm...
<mattias917> asfyxia: Just checked that screen, it says (as before): Start automatically after 20 minutes.
<lordievader> cancer: Something like virtualbox
<cancer> lordievader: how it could be of some help, can have it for practice but not like a tutor.
<cancer> lordievader: i mean simulator with a tutor.... kind of app.
<lordievader> cancer: You can be your own tutor. The way I learned bash was to create somekind of mediacenter server that would be controlled through ssh.
<asfyxia> mattias917, you did an upgrade? Maybe there something went wrong. Can it be a consideration to do a fresh install? It's an LTS, so why not start with a clean sheet...
<lordievader> cancer: Now for me to learn a language (computer language) I need a project. For example I learned PHP by making a web-interface for my media-center.
<cancer> lordievader: mediacenter, that
<cancer> lordievader: mediacenter, that's for streaming.
<mattias917> asfyxia: Yes, an upgrade from oneiric. Perhaps a clean install will fix this and a few other issues?
<mattias917> I tried a quick Google for "pangolin screen saver too soon" but nothing useful.
<lordievader> cancer: In my case more like a laptop without a keyboard or mouse but with a screen, I wanted to be able to watch movies on it.
<asfyxia> mattias917, upgrades can give quite odd things. I think a fresh install might help...
<cancer> lordievader: i thought media center for network.
<lordievader> cancer: I use the term media-center very loosely.
<cancer> lordievader: i actually worked on php. havn't learned it. just know a little html, so i can understand it.
<lordievader> cancer: PHP is quite easy, the syntax is very forgiving.
<cancer> yes.
<cancer> lordievader: i'm maybe good at windows terminal. i know it's many commands. like that i am not familiar with linux commands neither with their names. so i asked about a simulator. just want to get hand on basics command used in daily .............
<mattias917> asfyxia: Sounds like it might be worth a try. I'll read up on how to best do that unless you have a recipe?
<lordievader> cancer: Two good things to know, <progam> --help gives you some info about the program. man <program> gives even more info.
<cancer> good info.
<cancer> :)
<lordievader> cancer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1909108
<asfyxia> mattias917: Be sure you have your personal files saved externally. Download the iso, put in on an bootable usb stick, and install. If you have another OS that you want to keep, you have to partition by hand.
<cancer> i practiced much on dos prompt at the win 3.1 time. i use to run every command and then practicing like that i learned a little.
<mattias917> cancer: Besides all the other online resources, wikipedia has articles on pretty much all Linux commands, with examples.
<cancer> lordievader: when ever i tried to learn a computer language, don't know why i didn't learned it. perhaps did a little practice on it.
<lordievader> cancer: IMO you just need to use it. If you need to move a folder, google how to do that. After a while you'll remember that the command is mv.
<cancer> mattias917: right, i have already download some e-book for commands help. even got a manual for linux. anyway thanks
<mattias917> asfyxia: Thanks. That's easy enough.
<asfyxia> mattias917, ok. Good luck ;-)
<mattias917> cancer: best way to learn to program is to try to solve a real problem you have. Exercises are not super useful after you learned the very basics.
<cancer> lordievader: like you said to use mv, like that thing already comes to mind. i'm trying to be more stable.... just correct me, isn't it need to give command relative to command words. like; in xp 'delete' linux 'remove/rm' etc...
<asfyxia> cancer, I think this is a useful backup and tutorial (besides a lot of others): http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<cancer> mattias917: i do try the foolish things because i think there isn't anything difficult to handle. i'm not sure about that but i learned it from DOS/xp.
<lordievader> cancer: I'm sorry I fail to understand what you are trying to say.
<cancer> lordievader: i mean like, phonetics.
<mattias917> cancer: Sounds like the right way to me. Just try to understand what is happening, i.e. if you do "rm -Rf" you can delete a lot more than you meant.
<lordievader> Or having a space before your * with an rm command... fun times
<lordievader> I.e. when you type rm <file> *. When you mean rm <file>*
<mattias917> cancer: also, there are "cookbook" books that are helpful. Helps you solve a specific problem and you'll understand how it works.
<cancer> mattias917: i similarity of words/commands but with different word/ways/commands whatever. mostly  used in computer. Computer life :D
<cancer> Op, Canfeusad.
<cancer> :confused *
<cancer> Just guess what i need first to learn?
<lordievader> cancer: What do you mean?
<mattias917> cancer: Exactly. You'll soon love the Linux terminal over the DOS window. Copy: Ctrl+Shift+C, Paste: Shift+Insert. Try doing that in the DOS window :-)
<cancer> asfyxia: is that volume contains 552 pages?
<mattias917> OK, thanks again folks, I'm out. Cheers.
<lordievader> mattias917: If trying an ls command in dos only to figure out that it is a piece of crap and that you need to type dir...
<cancer> mattias917: yes, i'm already using this command in konsole. :)
<asfyxia> yeah cancer, that's correct. A lot of cool stuff to read, very well written imho ;-)
<lordievader> Btw in the konsole ctrl + shift + v also works as paste.
<cancer> lordievader: i mean similarity of commands sound by very above statement:D
<lordievader> I see
<mattias917> lordievader: That's true. My fingers are not remembering that one for some reason. Cheers.
<cancer> lordievader: i tried some commands like i said in a server based on linux. like commanding you employee:D
<lordievader> cancer: Jup a linux box is like a slave :P
<cancer> :D
<cancer> just said to clear my though.
<cancer> thought?
<cancer> acutally i need to learn a language first. i think i'm losing it very much. that's what i asked to guess.
<cancer> *English*
<lordievader> What kind of language, spoken or computer?
<cancer> spoken.
<cancer> i already mentioned.
<lordievader> Let's just blame the hot weather for me not being alert enough...
<cancer> I can read & understand the above statement. :D
<cancer> is skype available for kubuntu?
<cancer> and what LTS stands for?
<lordievader> cancer: Yes, you need to go to their website tough.
<lordievader> It stands for long-term-support.
<cancer> does LTS used for Ubuntu also.
<cancer> what actually 'grep' is used for?
<lordievader> cancer: It can be used to look through thing, is often used with piping of data.
<cancer> lordievader: do i need to 'check box' the second box. http://imagebin.org/213483
<lordievader> cancer: If you want the software they provide, yes.
<cancer> is that important in any case.
<lordievader> I have no idea what software is provided with it, I usually enable everything XD
<cancer> E: Unable to locate package
<cancer> here i was told to check that box or maybe the one under that with (source code) there either in brakets.
<cancer> brackets*
<lordievader> cancer: Source repos give you exactly that, the source code.
<cancer> lordievader: will it hurt to check that box, the second box without (source code)
<cancer> ?
<cancer> that's seems important: http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/C/canonical.html
<lordievader> cancer: Oh it probably won't hurt.
<cancer> and will bring no difference or disturbance to current state of kubuntu, right:D
<lordievader> Naot until you install packages.
<lordievader> Not*
 * feldspath is away: Indisponible actuellement
<cancer> installing packages, packages are needed to installed sometimes. that means not to check that box.
<cancer> lordievader: ^ ?
<lordievader> cancer: Experiment! Go check that box!
<lordievader> cancer: It doesn't hurt.
<lordievader> Ever heared of the lovely thing called trial and error?
<cancer> don't like that kind of so called experiments.
<cancer> lordievader: i just closed that check box tab and this appeared. haven't changed anything thing in there. http://imagebin.org/213491
<cancer> How to know which kubuntu version i'm using 32x/64x?
<lordievader> cancer: You are running 12.04 right?
<cancer> lordievader: no 11.10
<cancer> how to check that?
<lordievader> cancer: Try sudo apt-get update
<lordievader> cancer: No idea, try google.
<cancer> lordievader: aren't these familiar from that snap:
<cancer> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates Release
<cancer>   
<cancer> Get:10 http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release [40.8 kB]
<cancer> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release
<FloodBotK1> cancer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cancer> lordievader: that finished with errors.
<BluesKaj> cancer:  lsb_release -a , gives the architecture of your release , 32 or 64 bit  .it's not real important but it helps to know so you don't install  64 bit apps on a 32 bit OS
<cancer> that's why i'm asking.
<cancer> BluesKaj: i got less error as i told, y?
<cancer> do i need upgrade too: sudo apt-get upgrade
<cancer> ?
<cancer> L3top: you thereeeeeeeeeeeeeee ...... :)
<BluesKaj> I always do , no point in updating unless you intend to upgrade your packages too
<cancer> but how do i solve this issue. http://paste.kde.org/484634/
<BluesKaj> cancer:  change the repository server in your package manger then do an update in the terminal
<cancer> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cancer> BluesKaj: how about trying this http://paste.kde.org/484652/
<BluesKaj> cancer:  dunno , never tried it
<cancer> BluesKaj: can you explain them: cd /var/lib/apt | sudo mv lists lists.old | sudo mkdir -p lists/partial
<cancer> i have choosen the 'main server'. that could be an issue?
<cancer> blueskaj: i think it's repaired/fixed. those command rebuild cache right?
<BluesKaj> cancer:  choose the server closest to you thatdoesn't give errors ...those commands you posted are for changing server lists in the /var/lib/apt file where they are stored
<pedor> hi, I'm considering switch to kubuntu. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and i've installed kde to use with gnome. it's not very stable and from time to time it crashs. installing it along with gnome could be the reason of so many crashs?
<dasKreech> What is with the piping into mv ?
<dasKreech> pedor: More likely driver issues. What kind of crashes are you having?
<BluesKaj> pedor:  was ubuntu crashing before you installed kde ?
<pedor> usually plasma desktop
<pedor> no, it wasn't
<cancer> daskreech: hey
<cancer> you don't show up much.:D
<cancer> blueskaj: i already have ran those commands and now update run fine.
<pedor> dasKreech: plasma desktop
<L3top> I am here, briefly... whats going on cancer?
<cancer> i'll check source/ server.
<cancer> L3top: hi, you were hidden from Nicks. nothing much.
<L3top> I was away.
<cancer> L3top: trying to make war with linux. :-p
<cancer> that's ok.
<L3top> What do you need?
<cancer> have to many questions in mind. let me see. :)
<cancer> oh yes, how to confirm which version is installed 32bit/64bit.
<L3top> uname -m
<cancer> i686
<L3top> 32
<cancer> and what i386
<L3top> 32
<cancer> and what used for 64
<L3top> amd64
<cancer> ok.
<szal> either that, or x86_64 or x64
<L3top> szal is correct
<L3top> I was not
<szal> yes, you were, but not complete
<szal> ^^
 * feldspath is back.
<cancer> L3top: 'educational desktop for kubuntu' is this app helpful for terminal too?
<L3top> *86 comes from the 8086 chip architecture, which went through several iterations, eventually becoming the 80386, intels first 32 bit processor which is why i386 is sort of synonymous with 32, though it has continued on.. (eg 80486, etc and why yours is i686)... 64 will always be enumerated somehow as 64...
<L3top> I have no idea cancer. Sorry, completely unfamiliar with ti.
<L3top> s/ti/it/
<cancer> L3top: that's sound, you were correct and about the i686 theory :)
<cancer> that's even confusing.
<cancer> then from where that i686 come.
<L3top> as I was trying to say, it is a more modern class of x86 processors. It means that it is 32 bit, but due to processor changes/optimizations, old 386 processors may not be able to run it.
<L3top> really it refers more to packages than processor
<L3top>  or their relationship I guess. a little off topic though.
<cancer> L3top: that was a fine piece of information.
<cancer> yes, i asked in here about, any simulator of kubuntu?
<L3top> You could put kubuntu in a virtual machine
<L3top> Though I am not sure why you would.
<tsimpson> it's useful if you want to test development versions without ruining your system, but other than that it's probably not needed
<cancer> L3top: why not sure? :D
<cancer> tsimpson: i need simulator to learn some kubuntu.
<tsimpson> cancer: what are you using now?
<cancer> Kubuntu
<xevil> I'm running kubuntu 11.04 and ever since an update to xorg, the driver for my Nvidia card reports that it's loaded, but not in use... evidently it's working accel;erated as glxgears runs at a frame rate evuivelent to the refresh rate on my monitor... also Google Earth will load, but never accesses the server... anyone have similar issues?
<tsimpson> cancer: then you can learn with your installed system
<L3top> because you have been using kubuntu... and if you are trying to see what needs to be done for your graphics drivers then running in a VM isnt going to help you
<tsimpson> if you _really_ want to install a virtual instance, you can use VirtualBox
<cancer> L3top: i don't mean to fix those graphics issue, those were just..... i love to solve challenging kind of issue in 'related to computer only'.
<L3top> I think you hardware is so old that vm would bee too resource hungry to make you very happy cancer. It will probably have very very poor performance.
<cancer> tsimpson: i have tried Vm, when i was going for first use.
<L3top> xevil: I have not heard of there being a problem... so you are saying that the only issue is that it is reporting not in use?
<xevil> L3top: that is correct except for the issue with Google Earth... I think that may be driver related
<cancer> L3top: i agree with that, but please exclude one 'very' :D
<L3top> xevil: do you know which driver you are using?
<xevil> L3top: nvidia-current
<cancer> L3top: tsimpson: is it that bad http://paste.ubuntu.com/1001961/
<cancer> it's not dual core right?
<tsimpson> cancer: seems fine, how much RAM do you have
<tsimpson> "CPU(s):                2" seems to indicate it is dual-core
<cancer> current 786mb, but soon will change it to max i can with LCD. :D
<L3top> xevil: dpkg-query -l "nvidia*" | grep ^ii
<L3top> Please pastebin the output if it is more than a line or so
<cancer> L3top: can i try that command
<L3top> 2 max
<L3top> sure cancer... it is just a query
<cancer> i saw that word, was just confirming. :D sorry
<xevil> L3top: 270.41.06
<L3top> that is the version under nvidia-current currently installed?
<cancer> ii  nvidia-common | 1:0.2.35 | Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<xevil> L3top: the card is a GeForce 8800 GTS
<cancer> i'll not go for drivers :)
<xevil> L3top: correct
<L3top> it is less confusing if you just paste the output of the commands I give
<L3top> if you are on that machine.
<L3top> xevil: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<xevil> L3top: yes I have xorg.conf
<L3top> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> the last one listed should be nvidia I would expect
<xevil> L3top: that is correct
<xevil> L3top: I see it has been reported as a bug
<L3top> k
<xevil> appreciate the effort
<cancer> L3top: how to update web flash plugin?
<beanpole_> wtf
<beanpole_> kubuntu crashed while installing
<beanpole_> partition crased
<beanpole_> kubuntu is really bad
<cancer> beanpole_: is it reasy?
<beanpole_> it also says faulty dvd drive
<cancer> beanpole_: for how long you are using kubuntu? O.o
<beanpole_> howeva i manged to install zubuntu
<beanpole_> i don't know much but have used 10.04
<cancer> i know nothing about it.
<beanpole_> kubuntu won't install
<beanpole_> i also have problem with dsl
<beanpole_> howeva 1 noob told me its kde specific problem
<cancer> did you try with other DVD drive?
<beanpole_> yaaa
<cancer> which version you are trying?
<cancer> 12.04
<beanpole_> zubuntu ubuntu installs why not kubuntu wtf
<beanpole_> yaa
<cancer> then, i also heard about its bugs and crashes issues.
<beanpole_> man it should be banned
<cancer> beanpole_: i'm currently using 11.10, why don't try it.
<beanpole_> kubuntu is really bad
<beanpole_> noo
<beanpole_> why revert back
<beanpole_> lol
<cancer> that's bad, maybe i'm noob so never heard of it.
<NoiseCounsellor> beanpole_: For me, the GUI installer constantly crashed on the partitioning menu. I simply used text mode installer from Alternate Install CD or DVD, and it worked just fine
<beanpole_> aaah again command line
<cancer> NoiseCounsellor: agreed, i heard about that part too.
<NoiseCounsellor> no, text mode. it's like GUI, but without mouse :/
<cancer> Sorry about last comments :(
<beanpole_> i will wait for suse it will eat kubuntu all day long hahaha
<beanpole_> kde is really buggy don't know why i fall for it wtf
<cancer> beanpole_: wow :D
<beanpole_> :p
<beanpole_> k3b is the best thats it lol
<beanpole_> nyways bye bye kubuntu :(
<L3top> I have 1204 installed on 7 machines, no problems. Dunno. My guess is he didnt check md5sum.. but he is gone.
<L3top> cancer: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cancer> L3top: okie
<cancer> how to install .tar.gz file
<L3top> what is it
<L3top> cancer:
<cancer> yes, i'm telling.
<cancer> it's a tool
<L3top> How likely is that answer to satisfy my query do you suppose?
<cancer> zekr-1.0.0-linux.tar.gz
<cancer> it's related to religion.
<L3top> ok
<L3top> Didn't mean to pry... I was going to recommend something in the repos rather than trying to compile something from source. A tar.gz is a compressed file, so you do not install them as such, you extract them. In dolphin you can just click on it and it will open the archiver, and extract will be an option.
<cancer> i did that.
<cancer> it's already extracted and in front of me.
<L3top> now in the extracted folder do you see a README
<cancer> yes
<L3top> typically that will have install instructions
<cancer> i checked that file.
<cancer> i think i have to do a look again over it.
<L3top> there are different ways programs are distributed... you may just have to use them, you may have to configure then make, make install them... there may be an automake... you may have to just place the pieces in the right place...
<L3top> this is why instructions are usually in the readme
<L3top> cancer... apt-cache policy zekr
<L3top> you can just install it from repo
<L3top> cancer: sudo apt-get install zekr
<L3top> you should always check to see if what you are looking for doesn't already exist before you go through dlding random tarballs and trying to install them.
<cancer> i tried to install it from there but got some error.
<cancer> i'm trying again.
<L3top> cancer: linux does not suffer from viruses etc inherently... however... if you go off and install random stuff that looks interesting outside of the trusted repositories... you can get yourself into trouble.
<L3top> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cancer> L3top: mean files could be effected but donot effect linux but windows?
<L3top> I mean that if you give malicious code permission to be malicious it will
<L3top> stick with the repos whenever possible
<cancer> L3top: sure, i found the manual way to install but i'm not doing that lengthy process. and it's on it way from muon software....
<L3top> the right answer is "Oh... I have a trusted way to install software so I will do it that way... and it happens to be a whole lot easier"
<cancer> L3top: yesterday i was told by ubottu something like not to use/ask in here, come to pm.... that wasn't happened before.
<L3top> I do not understand what you are trying to say ubottu said.
<cancer> i told ya that there was some issue. i was getting error while update
<L3top> then fix that... it will affect other things.
<L3top> the answer is not to try and compile random tarballs
<cancer> sure, i'll not untill know well abt it.
<cancer> L3top: that is fixed now.
<L3top> much better than possibly getting something narsty which blows everything up or tracks you or gives access to strangers... isn't it?
<cancer> just after reading that line, strang thing happened. suddenly all opened windows switched one by one. sure, not that slow like i said 1 by 1. :D
<cancer> and finally set back to quassel
<L3top> maybe a stuck key... press alt tab and see if it looks similar.
<cancer> keys are all fine. and that tab switching is all ok.
<cancer> restart needed. brb
<cancer> :)
<saeed> hi
<saeed> i am using kubuntu 12.04 but kmix have problem
<saeed> kubuntu have any program like as kmix ??
#kubuntu 2012-05-23
<sunitasethi> hello does anyone know how ubuntu 12.04can detect and install a driver usb ethernet adapter?
<sunitasethi> hello does anyone know how ubuntu 12.04can detect and install a driver usb ethernet adapter?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: hi
<dasKreech>  What adapter?
<NoiseCounselling> Is there any way to get back to the desktop, after you go into this full-screen terminal by pressing ctrl + alt + F1, without rebooting?
<giantpune> hi, can somebody tell me the package name i would install to get some screensavers to choose from in kubuntu 12.04?  i only have "blank screen" and "random" in my list right now
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: alt+ctrl+F7
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: Want me to teach you about what's happeneing?
<dasKreech> giantpune: How do you install packages?
<giantpune> sudo apt-get install ...  or synaptic package manager.  im not a big fan for muon
<dasKreech> giantpune: try apt-cache search screensaver | grep kde
<dasKreech> no need for sudo
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: I guess you are also the NoiseCounsellor?
<giantpune> dasKreech, the only one that pops up with that is kde-workspace-bin and i already have it installed
<dasKreech> but in case you are in a hurry
<dasKreech> !info kscreensaver | giantpune
<ubottu> giantpune: kscreensaver (source: kdeartwork): Additional screensavers for KScreenSaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 474 kB, installed size 1529 kB
<NoiseCounselling> dasKreech:  Thanks!  And yes, I am. Pulled up the fullscreen terminal and ^C rebooted... :/
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: The Way that UNIX (and hence Linux) thinks about computers is that it expects multiple people to be using the computer at once.
<giantpune> woot.  that gave me some to chose from
<dasKreech> Each person would have their own terminal and can interact with the system without disturbing anyone else
<dasKreech> giantpune: :-)
<sunitasethi> daskreech: it is the usb ethernet adapter...i found it in the lsusb list but i cannot get it to work
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: In the new brave world of only having one computer Linux gives you VTs or virtual terminals
<dasKreech> Those are by default spawned on boot and exist on alt+Ctrl+F1 to alt+ctrl+F7
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can you apstebin lspci ?
<dasKreech> ppastebin
<sunitasethi> what is that daskreech?
<sunitasethi> i am new to ubuntu
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: So when you press alt+ctrl+F1 you are not switching to a new command line you are switching to another computer terminal
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: What is pastebin ?
<sunitasethi> yes
<dasKreech> or lspci ?
<dasKreech> !pastebin | sunitasethi
<ubottu> sunitasethi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NoiseCounselling> Ah, so is that this whole tty1. tty2 etc business? guess tty1 defaults to text for compatibility or something?
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: By default the Graphic interface is put on termianl 7
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: Yes
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: It would be better to say that 7 defaults to GUI for incompatibilty with the old fogeys :)
<sunitasethi> yes daskreech i put in lspci
<sunitasethi> i do not see the ethernet adapter
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Ok go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output in there. It will give you a new URL. Give us the URL here
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: It is useful however since if you really really mess up things in one terminal (Say the GUI) you can just jump to another one login and fix the problem
<dasKreech> They are segregated
<NoiseCounselling> dasKreech: Wow, thanks! I'm trying to read up it all, but I have to admit, it's  lot to learn.
<sunitasethi>  1
<sunitasethi>  2
<sunitasethi>  3
<sunitasethi>  4
<sunitasethi>  5
<sunitasethi>  6
<sunitasethi>  7
<sunitasethi>  8
<sunitasethi>  9
<sunitasethi> 10
<sunitasethi> 11
<sunitasethi> 12
<sunitasethi> 13
<sunitasethi> 14
<sunitasethi> 15
<sunitasethi> 16
<sunitasethi> 17
<sunitasethi> 18
<sunitasethi> 19
<sunitasethi> 20
<sunitasethi> 21
<sunitasethi> 22
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: What are you doing?
<giantpune> i think those were the line numbers from pastie he copied and pasted
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: Ha yeah I used to encourage learning as much as you can but now I just direct people to learn about what's possible. As much as you can is slightly more than the lifespan of most people
<dasKreech> Oh dear
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Sorry I meant just the URL from paste.ubuntu.com
<sunitasethi> hello
<IdleOne> sunitasethi: Please don't paste flood like that.
<dasKreech> IdleOne: Think he was following my badly explained instructions
<IdleOne> dasKreech: happens.
<sunitasethi> sorry idle
<IdleOne> no worries.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: The URL only is needed please
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002242/
<sunitasethi> you see daskreech...this is the output for lsusb
<sunitasethi> not how to i get the speedstream to work?
<dasKreech> the lspci output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002236/ ?
<sunitasethi> ues
<sunitasethi> yes
<sunitasethi> i do not see Bus 002 Device 016: ID 067c:1001 Efficient Networks, Inc. Siemens SpeedStream 100MBps Ethernet there
<sunitasethi> i see it in lsusb
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Right I'm looking at it. The Gigabit Ethernet doesn't work?
<giantpune> thats lsusb, not lspci
<sunitasethi> that is the interal ethernt that is not working
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Right that means that when you plugged it in it identifiedd itself but Linux has no drivers for it
<sunitasethi> how do i get the driver?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: as in doesn't work at all or doesn't work under Linux?
<giantpune> what about dmesg?
<sunitasethi> i do not have the driver for it
<sunitasethi> the driver cd is for windows 2000
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: I know seems to be a issue for speedstream devices. Do you know what model it is?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can you pastebin the output of dmesg ?
<sunitasethi> it is ss1001
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: looks like http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/110PTR45WYL._SL500_AA300_.jpg ?
<sunitasethi> yes
<sunitasethi> that is it
<dasKreech> ok
<sunitasethi> the dmesg output is very long
<sunitasethi> shuld i send it?
<giantpune> the last 10 or 20 lines should be good enough
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002253/
<sunitasethi> this is for dmesg
<giantpune> looks like line 191 may be it
<sunitasethi> yes
<sunitasethi> how do i get it to work..i do not have the ubuntu driver for it
<dasKreech> giantpune: Lots of cannot enumerate USB 6
<giantpune> you can unplug it and plug it back in and see the end of that output and see which one it is
<giantpune> or dmesg -c
<sunitasethi> dmesg -c did not work
<dasKreech> I see someone getting the 1012 to work
<sunitasethi> how do i get the driver for this?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: doesn't seem as if one was ever done. :-/
<dasKreech> And apparently they had Linux support on the box for it
<sunitasethi> yes
<dasKreech> On the site they have Linux support coming soon. When it came out in like 2002
<sunitasethi> well it is surely detected
<dasKreech> 10 years is possibly not a common definition of soon
<sunitasethi> just cannot get it to show in the network list
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Yes that means the card is working. It announces itself on the USB bus
<sunitasethi> someone suggested this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002262/
<sunitasethi> but i coud not get it to work
<dasKreech> Right since it breaks at lspci
<sunitasethi> so now?
<dasKreech> Ok there seems to be a pegasus driver that address speedstream USB in general.
<dasKreech> I'm guessing that's if it's using the pegasus network controller
<sunitasethi> dazkreech: can anything be done?
<dasKreech> Possibly but it does seem like an obscure problem.
<giantpune> where did you buy it?
<dasKreech> Ok it does seem to use the pegasus chipset
<dasKreech> So may just take adding the edid to the recognized list for that driver
<dasKreech> Hopefully >_>
<dasKreech> Seems a load of people are having issues having it recognized on vista as well  so it's possible that it uses some variant of the chipset firmware that makes it unique
<sunitasethi> ebay
<sunitasethi> not sure
<NoiseCounselling> dasKreech: If there was nothing left to learn, what would be the fun in that? Appreciate the lesson. Thanks! Still, I also believe in learning by doing and I'd rather ask a question and get an answer than be stuck and/or abort. For example: I'm currently setting up a second machine but the screen keeps freezing. I accidentally switched to the fullscreen terminal on this box instead of the other and got stuck. I knew how to get there and
<NoiseCounselling> thought about it like some sort of emergency tool only. Also. that's why I'm replying like, half an hour late...
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Do you have a /lib/modules directory ?
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: so you believe in learning by doing but rather ask a question that get stuck? :) seems contradictory
<sunitasethi> no
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: but alt+ctrl+F7 should should get you bcak to where you are comfortable
<sunitasethi> daskreech how can i find out?
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: You can log into here from the terminal as well. I often advise people to learn how to do that in casethey horribly break something
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ls /lib/modules
<giantpune> i cant even find the section for ethernet stuff on their website.  they have siemens bullet trains, windmill power plants, washers and driers, ... .  but no ethernet adapters
<sunitasethi> type in lib/modules ?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ls before it.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: It's a directory so ls lists your files
<dasKreech> and /lib/modules is where it exists
<dasKreech> the first / is important
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> !info irssi | NoiseCounselling
<ubottu> NoiseCounselling: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu3 (precise), package size 870 kB, installed size 2396 kB
<NoiseCounselling> dasKreech:  I mean _occassionally_ ask questions or for help. All theory is useless, if you have no opportunity to use it. I guess in the end I prefer whichever provides more benefit in the long term. I mean, I don't have a man tty1 and man tty didn't tell me how to get back, either. When I somehow broke KWin by switching to an incompatible rendering device I managed to fix it perfectly fine with nothing but tty and vim, hehe.
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: Ha ha excellent :)
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: I think I'd like the theory on waht happens to the lungs after 6 minutes of breathing underwater over teh practical
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: but most theory is only warm fuzzies without actual use :)
<giantpune> i'd say the lungs fill with water
<sunitasethi> daskreech i have the windows 2000 driver cd for the adapter
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Yes but that doesn't even work on windows any more
<dasKreech> hi cancer
<cancer> dasKreech: hey
<sunitasethi> yes i know
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: how are you online now? Wireless?
<dasKreech> hi ronnoc
<dasKreech> bye ronnoc XD
<sunitasethi> any luck daskreech?
<cancer> dasKreech: what's the problem?
<cancer> why are you asking about wireless?
<giantpune> $3 usb-ethernet adapter from ebay said it was supported in linex, but it isnt working out-of-the-box
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can you pastebin the output of ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net ?
<cancer> ops sorry, dasKreech i was mistaken.
<cancer> is it important to have 2 nick.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ack wait. ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net
<dasKreech> cancer: :-)
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002289/
<sunitasethi> here das
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Is that the second comamand I gave you?
<dasKreech> !tab | sunitasethi
<ubottu> sunitasethi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dasKreech> You can use tab it finish the spelling of my name
<dasKreech> Makes life much easier
<dasKreech> Works on the terminal as well
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: Hopefully you know about the above too
<sunitasethi> no
<sunitasethi> i used the 1st
<sunitasethi> an you pastebin the output of ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net ?
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> ty
<sunitasethi> thanks
<sunitasethi> thank u dasKreech
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Sorry I'm looking for drivers. try ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb
<dasKreech> That should give the drivers you have available for USB ethernet cards
<dasKreech> or wireless.
<dasKreech> or cable >_>
<NoiseCounselling> dasKreech:  auto-completion by pressing tab I knew. Yesterday, I found out you could simply "cd directory" instead of "cd ./directory/"
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: Ah that's helpful. I presume you know the difference betwenn absolute and relative paths? Please don't humble my presumptious nature :)
<NoiseCounselling> I know that  /path/to is relative and that C:\Useless\Folder would be an example for absolute! :) I figure relaitve applies to wherever you are inside the file structure and absolute always starts at the root directory?
<sunitasethi> did not work
<sunitasethi> the command was not ofund
<sunitasethi> found
<NoiseCounselling> sunitasethi: "ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb" doesn't work, because command wasn't found? "ls" is a small L, not an I. I used to think it was an I when I got started...
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: command not found? ls ?
<sunitasethi> it did
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002299/ this is it
<sunitasethi> what dasKreech said did not
<sunitasethi> what NoiseCounselling said did
<dasKreech> hooray NoiseCounselling  :)
<sunitasethi>  "ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb" worked
<dasKreech> Ah ok so you have pegasus
<sunitasethi> pegsus?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: pegasus.ko That should be the driver for the ethernet card
<dasKreech>  It's just not being loaded (hopefully)
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> k
<sunitasethi> hw do i get it to load?
<sunitasethi> daskreech is there a driver for windows 7??
<cancer> dasKreech: how to activate dictionary for kubuntu to check spellings either in here.:)
<giantpune> dictionary?
<dasKreech> cancer: I think that you can type alt=F2 -> dict: word
<dasKreech> But that may have been something I did myself
<dasKreech>  There is a dictioanry widget
<giantpune> i have xchat and it has spellchecking already
<dasKreech> oh spellings
<dasKreech> cancer: alt+F2 -> spell word_that_speel_horriably
<giantpune> also auto-replace.  usually i misspell "the" so i got xchat to fix it automatically for me
<cancer> dasKreech: it's a Joke right :D | 'spell word_that_speel_horriably' :p
<NoiseCounselling> giantpune: but "teh" is one of the greatest ways to emphazise something!
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko
<dasKreech> cancer: yes :) but it should work it will give you the proper speeling :)
<dasKreech> NoiseCounselling: aint' that teh truth!
<sunitasethi> no response
<sunitasethi> s working
<sunitasethi> is working i think
<sunitasethi> it is looking for wired connetion
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Shooooo
<dasKreech> Works :-)
<dasKreech>  Now we need to get Linux to associate the USB with that driver
<dasKreech> Well let me not rejoice
<dasKreech>  let m wait till it gets an IP
<sunitasethi_> sorry
<sunitasethi_> it keeps disconnecting
<sunitasethi_> i also have wireless on
<sunitasethi_> not sure why
<dasKreech> rejoice fail
<xixor_> yo everyone, good day.  I have kubuntu 12.04 installed, but have started using Xmonad.  I have some things in .xinitrc, such as xset for keyboard rate, but they don't appear to be running when start xmonad by default from kdm.  Does .xinitrc not run by default?  is there somewhere else I should place these?  I made a symlink from .xinitrc->.xsession, but that didn't help either.  Cheers
<dasKreech> xixor_: Yes it reads it
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: So it doesn't get an IP?
<sunitasethi__> daskreech it reads it but keeps disconnecting
<sunitasethi__> it is connecting
<dasKreech> ok so may need to modify the driver
<sunitasethi__> ok
<xixor_> dasKreech: my .xinitrc has the following: exec xset r rate 250 35 &
<xixor_> dasKreech: and: exec xcompmgr &, but neither appear to be running?  Any suggestions?  cheers
<sunitasethi__> how dasKreech
<dasKreech> Why do you have & and exec ?
<xixor_> no idea
<xixor_> dasKreech: is it a one or the other?
<dasKreech> ah well exec destroys the shell so nothing after that line will be executed anyway as far as I remember
<xixor_> oh really?
<dasKreech>  So that makes the & redundant
<dasKreech> It's essentially killing it's parent and taking it's place
<cancer> what is inxi for?
<dasKreech> cancer: where did you see it?
<xixor_> dasKreech: I have multiple commands in .xinitrc, should I be using & on all of them without exec?  I tried that, but the commands didn't seem to run
<dasKreech> xixor_: yeah I'd take out eh exec
<sunitasethi__> how descreech?
<sunitasethi__> how do i get the disconnecting and connecting loop to connect?
<xixor_> dasKreech: alright, thanks, cheers mate
<dasKreech> Note: It is important that only one exec line is uncommented, or else only the first uncommented line will be run <-- xixor_
<dasKreech> the last line would be something like exec xmonad
<sunitasethi__> dasKreech: it keeps disconnecting
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: ermm I'll try and get some help since a) I'm leaving soon and b)it's starting to go out of my depth.
<sunitasethi__> ok
<sunitasethi__> thanks
<sunitasethi__> sadreech well the cable is on
<sunitasethi__> it is working
<sunitasethi__> it is just not maintaining connection
<sunitasethi__> dasKreech: why is it disconnecting?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: I'd need to look at the NM logs
<dasKreech> Network Manager logs
<dasKreech> What is going on with freenode? Is someone attacking the servers again?
<sunitasethi__> k
<sunitasethi__> where are the logs dasKreech?
<sunitasethi__> sorry dasKreech where is the log? where do i  find it
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<sunitasethi__> i am a novice
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: It's ok. almost all logs that are not made by you personally running your own personal program (like IRC) will be in /var/log
<dasKreech> If it's a personal program then it will be in your home directory
<sunitasethi__> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002310/
<sunitasethi__> this is the log for "grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog"
<sunitasethi__> i have the wireless connection on also dasKreech
<sunitasethi__> ccan both be on?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: Yes it will just choose the faster/less congested
<sunitasethi__> dasKreech: can both be connected?
<sunitasethi__> sunitasethi__: hi
<dasKreech> I've seen computers with 6 cards in there
<sunitasethi__> ok
<sunitasethi__> so how come this is not connecting? dasKreech
<sunitasethi__> how do you highlight the messages here?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: just have someone say your name
<dasKreech> Your IRC client will colour it
<sunitasethi__> ok
<sunitasethi__> k
<sunitasethi__> did you see the log dasKreech?
<dasKreech> Yes
<sunitasethi__> will this work "lshw -C Network"
<dasKreech> could be a NM bug instead of the driver this time
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: I don't know. Try it. It will list your hardware network cards
<dasKreech> ls = list hw = hardware
<sunitasethi__> ok
<sunitasethi__> the wired network is not connecting at all now
<sunitasethi__> it did connect
<sunitasethi__> i dont know what happened
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: try service network-manager restart. it will kick you off the net though
<sunitasethi__> k
<sunitasethi__> dasKreech: in the ipv6 settings tab (same area as where for ipv4 you set "shared to other computers") change "automatic" to "ignore". This looks like it works
<dasKreech> sunitasethi__: Ah well it was turning off right after the IPv6
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:  u there?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the connection is established as shown but still not connected
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: not sure that means what I think it means
<dasKreech>  so it says it's connected but it really isn't?
<sunitasethi> yes
<sunitasethi> yes dasKreech
<sunitasethi> wired connection established
<sunitasethi> but without wireless router connection it does not connect to the server
<sunitasethi> my firefox pages say that no server
<sunitasethi> and irc disconnects dasKreech
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ok can you pastebin the output if ip a
<dasKreech> of
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002320/ dasKreech
<sunitasethi> the connection is not there but says established
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: It says no carrier
<sunitasethi> ?
<sunitasethi> the adapter's light is on
<dasKreech> It can't detect the cable
<dasKreech> Yeah but something is up
<dasKreech> Where is it getting the 10.42. IP address from?
<sunitasethi> the wired connection is showing in network connections
<sunitasethi> i do not know where the ip address is set
<sunitasethi> the router maybe?
<sunitasethi> ip address is from the router
<sunitasethi> is it not?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: router?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i am using the router's wireless connection and this is the wored
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Yes I just wanted to know if that was familiar. Is it the same router that has the wireless?
<sunitasethi> wired
<sunitasethi> yes
<dasKreech> Hmm a little strange
<sunitasethi> ubuntu is connected wirelessly and i am trying this wired connection
<dasKreech> normally it would be giving out the same netmask So if your wireless gets a 192.168 ip address the wired would get one as well not 10.42
<dasKreech> Not impossible but still a little strange
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002324/  see this
<sunitasethi> i changed the wired connection setting to default settings
<sunitasethi> see
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: see this
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002324/
<dasKreech> ok
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i had changed the settings...now back to default and now there is no connection at all
<sunitasethi> it is looking for connections dasKreech
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can you type sudo dhclient eth3 and see what it does
<sunitasethi> nothing
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: Who would be the person to talk to about networking ?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: as in it returns without saying anything?
<sunitasethi> yes dasKreech
<dasKreech> :-/
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i had to reopen terminal
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: there was no response
<dasKreech> It didn't return the prompt to you?
<sunitasethi> no dasKreech
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: let me try again
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the cursur is flahing
<dasKreech> Let it run
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> May just be trying something
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: still flashing
<dasKreech> The lights?
<sunitasethi> in terminal there is a white square flashing dasKreech
<sunitasethi> the light is stable
<sunitasethi> dasKreech
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> and the terminal hasn't returned ?
<sunitasethi> yes
<dasKreech> OK I'm going to guess the driver needs some tweaking. do you need this working right now?
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> well will take long?
<dasKreech> I have no idea. Tahat
<sunitasethi> i hate this
<dasKreech> That's the issue right now. There is very little information I have on this
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech>  sunitasethi Yeah it's kinda sucky but at least with Linux you can dig into it and fix it somewhow on Windows you basically just give up  :(
<sunitasethi> daskreech: what to do?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ok lets do something to help speed this up next time. Lets make a new command to load the network card
 * dasKreech waits
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: there?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: yes
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: where are you looking?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: maybe i can do search with you
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: would you like to make a new command to load the drivers so you can get help if I'm not here next time?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: many many places :)
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: alright just need the adapter to get internet
<sunitasethi> it is already connected to the router
<sunitasethi> the connection is with router not the internet
 * NoiseCounseling celebrates his first kern panic!
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Wait you can ping the router?
<NoiseCounseling> Where would I look for probably graphics card related error logs, that cause the entire system to freeze up or cause a kernel panic? :/
<dasKreech> NoiseCounseling: /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.lorg
<dasKreech> log
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: no wait that doesn't make sense :-/
<sunitasethi> thanks dasKreech
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: I was thining that maybe your route isn't set. actualy that may be true.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can you pastebin route
<sunitasethi> the router is set
<sunitasethi> it is the same router for wireless
<dasKreech> can yuo pastbin ip a ?
<NoiseCounseling> dasKreech: can't seem to mount the partition /var/ was on any more, Guess I'll disassemble that machine and start from scratch.
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> NoiseCounseling: hmm? what's mount saying?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002339/
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the adapter is still looking for connection
<NoiseCounseling> well, uhm, I booted from CD and the partition wouldn't show up at first. before I got to do anything to try and recover or at least fsck it, the machine shut down. I don't feel like retrying any more since it keeps resetting without warning. If I've had to guess, I'd think the heat spreaders on CPU or GPU aren't making sufficient contact so it keeps overheating
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: there?
<dasKreech> NoiseCounseling: Ouch.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can you pastebin grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog ?
<dasKreech> I just want to find out if it has stabilized
<sunitasethi> daskreech it is not the router it is the ethernet adapter
<sunitasethi> i can connected wired with another computer
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:
<sunitasethi> there?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: I know that :) Just trying to figure out if the issue is the driver or network management
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: Your first block indicates there's no DHCP server on your local network. found this
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Yes I was guessing that the driver is having an issue keeping up the connection. It would be the most reasonable assumption but I've found a Network manager bug that shows this same pattern that was discovered this year so trying to figure out which is the problem
<dasKreech> Shan: ho
<dasKreech> hi
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: wow where do you get this info?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: network manager and redhat Bug listings
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> I looked for the wrror messages from the syslog and tried to see if there was any driver related issues
<Shan> dasKreech: yes, i'm here ;-)
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: oh
<dasKreech>  I didn't find anything that looked close enough so I looked for other pages that had the same error and found a lot of bugs filed. They were filed this year so they seemed pretty recent
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: alright thanks for your help
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ok I'm going to have to go but let me do this. Lets make a command that you can use to load up teh driver again when you boot
<dasKreech> what would you like it to be named?
<dasKreech> no spaces :)
<Shan> O.o
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> so all this work can be deleted?
<dasKreech> I'm not sure what you mean. Which work?
<sunitasethi> getting the adapter to recognize the router
<dasKreech> Shan: That's goign to be really hard to find a good pair of spectacles for
<sunitasethi> it just has not connected
<sunitasethi> with the router
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: right when you reboot it will be back to default. I'm going to make a command so you can load up the driver (and if you like another one to unload)
<Shan> dasKreech: and sure there isn't you pair for find. i like that sense....
<Shan> dasKreech: are you married :D
<dasKreech> So when you come back you can just load it up and be back to here. Ifit's not a driver issue then we can take it from there. if it s a driver issue we can edit the driver and get that working
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> thanks
<sunitasethi> can I reboot and try?
<sunitasethi> please
<dasKreech> sh :)
<sunitasethi> k
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Sure if you like. The USB controller won't be recognized again when you do that but the wireless should work right? :)
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> then i will need to go through those steps again?
<sunitasethi> what is the driver commend?
<sunitasethi> command?
<sunitasethi> you know what forget it
<sunitasethi> there is no point
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: that's what I said
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: I will make a command that you can remember
<sunitasethi> i mean this has taken forever
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> thanks
<sunitasethi> please tell
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: name the command yourself
<dasKreech> what would you remember?
<sunitasethi> you can do all this in linux lol
<sunitasethi> wow
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: You can do almost anything that you can think of :)
<sunitasethi> speedstreamdrivers1001
<sunitasethi> speedstream1001driver
<dasKreech> Ok
<sunitasethi> hmmm...would you call this programming?
<dasKreech> it is :)
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ok type nano ~/.bashrc
<sunitasethi> k
<dasKreech> you should get a file with a line that says fi
<dasKreech> you can start typing below the fi
<dasKreech> can you type ther?
<sunitasethi> yes
<Shan> dasKreech: i can try this command too : 'nano ~/.bashrc' ?
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> Shan: yes
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Ok type #My command aliases
<sunitasethi> and then to go back to default what will be the command?
<dasKreech> on the next line type alias speedstream1001driver="sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko"
<dasKreech> then press ctrl+x
<Shan> dasKreech: bash'rc'?
<Shan> rc?
<dasKreech> Shan: yes rc. It means resource controller
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: at the bottom you will see the commands. ^means ctrl
<dasKreech> so ^v is control+V ^M is ctrl+M
<sunitasethi> it is stuck
<sunitasethi> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<sunitasethi>     . /etc/bash_completi
<sunitasethi> i did not get to ype #my
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: doing what? you typed in anything
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Ok press ctrl+C
<sunitasethi> i did not get to type #my
<Shan> almoxarife: hey
<sunitasethi> i do not know why this is so complicated?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: It isn't
<sunitasethi> the driver installation
<dasKreech> press ctrl+x then answer no to saving it
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> now what?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: They are using a very obscure chipset from a company I don't think even exists anymore there were only about 30 cards ever made with the chip so it's a little strange
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: press alt+f2 and you will get a little drop down from the top of the screen
<dasKreech> type kate ~/.bashrc in there
<dasKreech> you will get a more normal editor :)
<sunitasethi> ok
<Shan> dasKreech: what's about 'IBM E72' monitor with Nvidia Quadro FX1000 compatibility.
<dasKreech> Shan: I don't know that much about that monitor what's the problem?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: after the fi put a new line that says #My command aliases
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> The # is a comment so it's just to remind you that you put it there
<sunitasethi> ok
<Shan> problem isn't in my ways, it was for cancer once. but he decieded not to play with it anymore.
<sunitasethi> should i "sudo apt-get install kate"
<dasKreech> on the next line type alias speedstream1001driver="sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko"
<rbetzen> Does anyone know how to fix the conflict with libtasn and the i386 version of the same library?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: you don't have kate installed?
<rbetzen> All I'm finding are bug reports and nothing else.
<sunitasethi> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko': -1 File exists
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:
<sunitasethi> no
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko': -1 File exists
<sunitasethi> this was a response
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ok it works then.
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> wha works?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: You already have it loaded so it's telling you that it won't do it again
<sunitasethi> ok
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: that's when you try to type speedstream1001driver right?
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> ok
<Shan> rbetzen: tasn-library is new ?
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> thanks
<sunitasethi> thanks got ya
<sunitasethi> i just wish the adapter would connect
<rbetzen> Shan: According to the description, it is a library to manage Abstract Syntax Notation Structures.  Judging from the bug reports, this library has been around since at least 2006.
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i wish the adapter would connect
<rbetzen> The bug just showed up when I upgraded to Precise.
<Shan> rbetzen: ok
<rbetzen> Looks like a conflict between 32bit and 64bit versions, but I can't even force uninstall the packages and just reinstall one.
<Shan> rbetzen: pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/...i386/libtasn1-3-dev_2.9-4_i386.deb.html
<Shan> pkgs.org/ubuntu...i386/libtasn1-3-dev_2.7-1ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<Shan> check those links, can't say about your fault.
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: wish it worked
<Shan> dasKreech: any advice?
<Shan> :D
<rbetzen> Shan: Will give it a try. Thanks! :-)
<Shan> :) sure.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: I know and it's being picked up so that's a large first step. Hopefully should take some poking to get it stabilzed but I don't know enough right now to know what to put in the config for the driver
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Most of the ubuntu world is sleeping now so the morning may be better to get help gathered
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> when are you usually here?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: What do you need the wired connection for?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:
<sunitasethi> well sometimes the wireless is slow
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Maybe in 10 hours?
<sunitasethi> or keeps jamming
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Ah right same reason I use wired.
<sunitasethi> not sure why
<sunitasethi> the speed was faster in wired kinda
<sunitasethi> it is ok though
<sunitasethi> i just got my money back from ebay
<sunitasethi> it was only 6 dollars
<sunitasethi> but still
<dasKreech> Shan: ideas about?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Also really annoying they advertise that it works under Linux then never did any work to make it work
<Shan> dasKreech: cancer
<dasKreech> Shan: Ah the videocard? I still dont' know what the problem is
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: if I was more currentl on driver stuff it would probably be working alredy v_v
<sunitasethi> daskreech: windows 7 cannot find server either or maybe i did something
<Shan> dasKreech: nah.... Oo.oO
<sunitasethi> daskreech is it possible that i did something?
<Shan> ops sorry not for you.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: no that's correct a lot of the complaints I found about the "card" are from windows users
<sunitasethi> k
<sunitasethi> thanks
<dasKreech> As i said it's a strange chipset (the pegasus) and I can't find the company anymore so the drivers are pretty messed up everywhere. I tshould work with that driver but may need some extra info
<Shan> dasKreech: do you know of channel name '#pimpmymin' but not from kubuntu irc. it's from different channel. i saw some nick from this channel there. so i'm asking. want that network name.
<Shan> [correction] '#pimpmymint'*
<dasKreech> Shan: you mean a different server?
<Shan> yes
<dasKreech> Shan: try /server irc.spotchat.org
<Shan> i got this message: you may not registered. ?
<dasKreech> Shan: You need to register
<dasKreech>  !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dasKreech> Without the /join #freenode of course since it's on spotchat :)
<Shan> how to join that server
<Shan> ?
<Shan> dasKreech: i'm registered
<cancer> dasKreech: do i need to manually add that server.
<dasKreech> cancer: Umm what are you using quassel?
<cancer> yes :-)
<dasKreech> cancer: No quassel automatically remembers what you were in when you shut down
<cancer> dasKreech: yup, but not after a new installation of kubuntu
<dasKreech> cancer: you are reinstalling? Oh no wait you reinistalled
<dasKreech> Well once you are joined it shuld remember
<cancer> not again.
<cancer> last time. as i remember a day before yesterday. i am talking about that install. yes it will now remember history.
<cancer> dasKreech: why do you have ~roger@00.00.00.000
<cancer> some have quassel@unaffiliate.|blah blew agrr, etc.... why?
<cancer> i'll like to be same if that's called security :-)
<cancer> dasKreech: why that alwasy happen when i start to ask questions. don't tell me it's off-topic. =(
<cancer> dasKreech:
<dasKreech> cancer: Yes?
<cancer> dasKreech: aren't you getting my messages?
<dasKreech> cancer: Yes but I'm not at this computer.
<dasKreech> cancer: You are quassell@unaffiliated if you care to know
<cancer> dasKreech: if you like to tell, yes.
<dasKreech> cancer: It's the connect string for the IRC client. Mine says my name and the computer I'm connecting from. The network I'm on is behind two virtual routers so it comes up without an ip
<dasKreech> cancer: quassel doesn't put your name it just puts quassel@your isp name
<dasKreech> or whatever they identify as.
<cancer> dasKreech: you aren't using quassel? is that also because of ssl/tor.?
<cancer> i mean ssl/tor set on you account/nick whatever.
<cancer> dasKreech: i mean to get more secure.
<dasKreech> cancer: No it's because I'm using this computer remotely so I'm just piping hte IRC text here
<dasKreech> but you can put yourself behind tor if you like. I'm not sure how much more secure it is but does make you more anonymous
<dasKreech> granted if someone really wants to get to you they still can but it's a good first step
<cancer> dasKreech: ok
<cancer> you are more secure than tor/ssl right now?
<cancer> what i understood is that you are just behind routers. wait a .... what that 'virtual' router you mean by.
<cancer> virtual router is 'script' based?
<dasKreech> cancer: I doubt it ;)
<NoiseCounseling> Didn't TOR essentially switch your IP address with another TOR user by routing your traffic through that other user?
<dasKreech> cancer: correct it's software based. Just breaking up very large networks into smaller internal netwworks
<cancer> dasKreech: i used to work on mikrotik server. hope you know it.
<dasKreech> I do
<dasKreech> They had a replaceable firmware or OS or something like that
<dasKreech>  Iwas considering them for a job about 3 years ago
<cancer> right.
<cancer> In my country those servers are used for mostly wireless networks.
<cancer> it'a again time for power...... in any second. :((
<dasKreech> which country?
<newbie> dolphine says my "could not start proccess. unable to creat io-slave; klauncher said unknown protocol 'filie' and muon is stuck and confguring libgs9 at 38 percent for half an hour
<dasKreech> newbie: can you open a konsole?
<dasKreech> user1_: cna You open a konsole/
<user1_> ya
<user1_> and the directory listing is going file there
<user1_> dasKreech,  muon is stuck and confguring libgs9 at 38 percent for half an hour
<dasKreech> user1_: kill muon and put sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install in konsole
<user1_> ok
<user1_> what will -f do
<dasKreech> -fix
<dasKreech> Or if you like finish but it means fix
<user1_> ok
<user1_> thanks!  whats wrong with dolphin
<dasKreech> Just guessing I would say something got stuck in Muon so it's in a partial installed state. When that's done try dolphin agian
<Drecondius> Is there an acpi workaround that doesn't involve the acpi=off flag?
<user1_> ok
<user1_> dasKreech, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<user1_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<user1_> i think i need to restart?
<dasKreech> user1_: no
<dasKreech> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<user1_> hm..!
<user1_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dasKreech> user1_: do it
<user1_> on it
<user1_> what computer do you have by the wayi f may i ask
<dasKreech> I built it
<user1_> which one
<dasKreech> What are you looking for?
<user1_> i have dell 630 laptop and the fan doesnot runs. the shop keeper says its auto when heat is too much. how can i be sure. is there a way to run it by a software to let me know?
<dasKreech> !inifo fancontrol
<dasKreech> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 111 kB
<user1_> hm
<user1_> i hope its gui
<dasKreech> user1_: :) somehow I doubt it if it's 20 kb. That's smaller than one image
<dasKreech> user1_: you can probably find GUI stuff for it though
 * dasKreech steps away
<Shan> lordievader: hey :)
<lordievader> Shan: Good morning
<lordievader> How are you?
<Shan> Good morning. that' what we call it in english. O.O
<Shan> i'm fine, how's about you :)
<Shan> lordievader: would you mind tell about you country. just name will be enough. :)
<lordievader> Shan: Please join the #kubuntu-offtopic channel for such conversations.
<haladur> hello?
<haladur> i need some help
<Shan> hi
<Shan> haladur: is that nick from asia?
<lordievader> haladur: What is your problem?
<haladur> im stuck on ubuntu and i have no idea how to use it
<haladur> i need to mount an ISO
<lordievader> haladur: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821717
<lordievader> haladur: Check the 5th post.
<haladur> got a noob version
<haladur> i never used linux before
<lordievader> haladur: Do you happen to know how to use the konsole/terminal?
<haladur> like i said i NEVER used an linux before
<lordievader> haladur: Ok, look in the menu for konsole and open it.
<haladur> termnal?
<lordievader> haladur: In the menu you have a search bar in there you can type konsole, and the konsole will pop up, click to open.
<haladur> ok
<lordievader> Well in there type: sudo mount -t iso9660 <path-to-your>.iso /media/cdrom0 -o loop
<haladur> i got it mounted
<haladur> i only see a tiny txt file in a 4gb iso
<lordievader> haladur: Good job!
<lordievader> haladur: I don't know what is supposed to be on there.
<haladur> supposed to be win7 setup
<lordievader> Try re-mounting it...
<haladur> how do i run an exe?
<lordievader> haladur: Linux cannot (natively) run exe's. That is windows stuff, if you really need to run it (something else than a windows installation...) you could try wine.
<haladur> i need to reinstall windows
<almoxarife> haladur, an exe? and win7? you need to reformat c:, a couple of times
<haladur> almoxarife: im trying to
<almoxarife> haladur, keep at it
<lordievader> almoxarife: What are you saying?!?!
<lordievader> This isn't helpfull it will just destroy his windows partition!
<haladur> is there a program similier to unetbootin?
<almoxarife> lordievader, ? explaining how he can install win7?
<lordievader> almoxarife: Ah ok, then I misunderstood.
<lordievader> haladur: Kubuntu has it's own usb installer thingie, look for Startup Disk Creator
<almoxarife> haladur, if that does not work, turn the machine on and off a few times
<haladur> almoxarife: windows is absoulty broke for me it just wont start up anymore
<almoxarife> haladur, its a shame, thank god you got kde
<lordievader> haladur: Have you backed up your data?
<haladur> i backed it up on my 2nd drive
<lordievader> haladur: Because then you can just reinstall windows, you will lose your settings though.
<almoxarife> anyone have issues with the 3.4xxx kernel?
<almoxarife> better yet, anyone have a fix for wicd-kde crashing on exit/quit ? i dont do it often but it is annoying
<Shan> almoxarife:
<almoxarife> Shan, i re-did it from source, it does the same thing, like if it was built to crash on exit
<cancer> almoxarife: can we talk in pm
<cancer> please
<cancer> dasKreech: welcome :)
<Shan> almoxarife: aren't you getting my messages in pm?
<almoxarife> Shan, we having fun and games night?
<ed_> hi, anyone know how to start hjsplit in kubuntu
<ed_> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lelamal> Hi all. I have a problem with Quassel. It seems I have lost the icons next to the channels, those blue ones that show connected channels. They now look like white pages. I'll post an image to show you what I mean: http://imagebin.org/213431. Can anybody help me troubleshoot this, please?
<BluesKaj> lelamal:  I'm taking a look at the quassel settings ...I have it open as a different user
<lelamal> Thanks, BluesKaj
<BluesQ> lelamal: not sure what it could be , unless it's something to do with the colours ...the chat icons are a default blue here
<faglnar> hi
<BluesQ> means I've joined
<faglnar> kmix anyone? when i tap the multimedia keys which are mapped to kmix, the volume gets changed in 5% increments, how can i change it to increment with 1%?
<lelamal> BluesQ: I can join too from Quassel, it's just that the icons look like white pages. Just a cosmetic glitch, that is. Oh well, time to try Konversation. Many thanks for your time, though!
<BluesKaj> ok lelamal , you'll enjoy konversation
<haladur_phox2> i need help
<BluesKaj> !help | haladur_phox2
<ubottu> haladur_phox2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<haladur_phox2> i need help installing windows from ubuntu
<haladur_phox2> i have an ISO of win 7
<faglnar> as virtual or on the physical machine?
<haladur_phox2> phycal
<faglnar> do you have more than 1 harddisk ?
<haladur_phox2> yes
<faglnar> do you want the spare one filled with windows?
<haladur_phox2> you say it like its a bad thing
<faglnar> that notion was not intended, its actually making the thing easier
<haladur_phox2> i want my main drive used for windows
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  make sure you install windows on the sda device drive , the first drive in your bios
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  look in your bios , make sure your main drive is first in the list
<haladur_phox2> how do i look?
<faglnar> when your pc starts it shows a key which you can press to get in bios menu
<faglnar> often f12 or entf
<faglnar> its before windows/linux starts
<haladur_phox2> how do i install windows?
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  ok , run sudo fdisk -l , the drive to install windows on will be first in the list
<haladur_phox2> -ok
<faglnar> is it listed first?
<haladur_phox2> i think so
<faglnar> the first is then called hda or sda
<haladur_phox2> sdb1
<haladur_phox2> /dev/sdb1               1       32796   263425574    7  HPFS/NTFS
<faglnar> already ntfs formatted?
<haladur_phox2> yea
<faglnar> is there any stuff on it?
<haladur_phox2> nothing importaint
<faglnar> then you can burn your windows iso and install from it. in the installer delete the readymade ntfs partition and tell windows to install in free space (in case youre installing windows 7 which creates 2 partitions)
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  I tried to install W7 to my sdb drive , it wouldn't install .I was told by the windows guys it has to sda or hda
<haladur_phox2> i dont have a blank disk to burn
<BluesKaj> has to be
<haladur_phox2> i got a usb drive
<faglnar> microsoft has a usbstick maker tool but it runs only on windows, do you have wine set up?
<haladur_phox2> not compatable with this computer (i386)
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  I'm warning you ..windows won't install to the sdb drive ..it will fail
<faglnar> BluesKaj: You know if you can dd win images?
<BluesKaj> faglnar, dunno
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: laptop or pc? when pc plug to dirve to the first port
<faglnar> dirve -> drive
<haladur_phox2> pc
<haladur_phox2> how do i choose what OS to boot up at startup?
<faglnar> your bios will have a boot menu key, where you can choose from which drive you boot
<haladur_phox2> whats the key?
<faglnar> also, when installed both and the ubuntu drive boots by default, ubuntus boot manager will ask you wheter to boot ubu or win
<haladur_phox2> i dont see that windows just opens automaticly
<faglnar> is already installed?
<haladur_phox2> xp not 7
<haladur_phox2> its not working
<faglnar> ah mm wait *memory diggin*
<alice> hi
<faglnar> but ubuntu still works?
<haladur_phox2> i put the the disk in and selected try ubuntu
<sebastiano> what happened to this claire lotion woman? there's a news on the kde dot but no info...
<alice> i try a software four learn english ? is possible ?
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: the ubuntu disk? do you wnat to install windows or ubuntu?
<haladur_phox2> windows
<faglnar> what have you done already?
<alice> qualcuno parla italiano ?
<lelamal> !it | alice
<ubottu> alice: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<haladur_phox2> i tried installing xp but it wont work for me so i came back to ubuntu
<alice> :) sorry
<lelamal> alice: np :)
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: so you have ubuntu installed on one drive and a free ntfs partition on the other drive?
<haladur_phox2> i got ubuntu installed on my 2nd drive
<alice> i vorrei or want speach in english , but not have the  element now
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: then you need some way to burn your xp iso, i'll look if you can put it on usbstick
<BluesKaj> alice:  this chat isn't meant for English lessons
<haladur_phox2> i need win 7 installed
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  why don't you join #windows chat , they can tell you how
<alice> blueskaj ok  arysòrry :)
<alice> #ubuntu-it
<lelamal> alice: the correct one is /join #ubuntu-it
<haladur_phox2> how do i get that OS menu back?
<BluesKaj> lelamal:  on konversation ?
<lelamal> I'm on Konversation, yes BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> lelamal:  It's a matter of taste , but I prefer konversation over quassel
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: the one from ubuntu? did you replug the drive for windows to first? if yes then look at your bios and search for a hint named bootmenu which lets you choose the drive
<faglnar> lelamal: I like Koversation more, too
<haladur_phox2> its an internal HDD
<lelamal> BluesKaj: I'm starting to like it more too :), BluesKaj and faglnar
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: so waht exactly does happen if you start your pc without doing anything?
<haladur_phox2> windows starts
<BluesKaj> faglnar:  I tried changing the boot menu , there was no option , there the boot sequence but it only let's me choose boot groups like cdrom group , HDD group, etc. not the individual drives
<faglnar> BluesKaj: where do you mean? in the windows installer or bios?
<BluesKaj> bios
<faglnar> on my machine i can choose individual drive, how is it with yours haladur_phox2?
<haladur_phox2> dunno
<BluesKaj> I was trying to do exactly what haladur_phox2 is doing and window won't install to a sdb partition , whether it's on a differnt drive or not
<BluesKaj> windows 7
<faglnar> so windows 7 is installed or not? do you have a working windows somewhere, where you can create an windows 7  install media from?
<haladur_phox2> can i just have a simple answer please
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  the simple answer is to install windows to the drive grub has designated as sda or hda , so install W7 on sda  , then install kubuntu on the other drive, sdb
<haladur_phox2> i have no idea what you said
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: so do you have windows 7 on dvd or only as .iso file?
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  then ask in ##windows chat
 * BluesKaj goes back to kubuntu support
<haladur_phox2> just as an iso
<faglnar> do you have an empty dvd?
<haladur_phox2> no
<faglnar> you can either buy a stash of empty ones for the easy way or try it the hard way with an usbstick.
<haladur_phox2> ill buy dvds later
<faglnar> then report back when you have
<haladur_phox2> can you tell me how to get that OS menu back?
<faglnar> this one where you choose ubuntu or ubuntu recovery?
<haladur_phox2> yea
<faglnar> did you plug the harddisk in another port?
<haladur_phox2> it would be hard to
<DFrostedWang> I need help. I want to quadboot my computer.
<haladur_phox2> its installed on my 2nd HDD
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: so you did not change any plugs of the hardrives?  did you change something in the bios menu? did you try to install something already as this could have destroyed the os menu?
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang: how many HDDs?
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: brb @ toilet
<DFrostedWang> 2. Backup drive is 15 GB and has kubuntu on it, though.
<haladur_phox2> i installed winxp faglnar
<BluesKaj> any windows OS going to be installed , DFrostedWang?
<DFrostedWang> I want to get rid of windows and not lose wubi install
<faglnar> haladur_phox2: where did you install it?
<lelamal> !grub2 | haladur_phox2
<ubottu> haladur_phox2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BluesKaj> DFrostedWang:  this is the method for that http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<DFrostedWang> BluesKaj: That doesn't work for me. I have a version of wubi that's incompatible.
<BluesKaj> then you may have to just install kubuntu on a different partition , DFrostedWang , or find another method
<haladur_phox2> BluesKaj: whats a good app to burn iso?
<DFrostedWang> not kubuntu, ubuntu. And I need to shrink windows to do that. And I can't.
<pity_> Does anyone have any problems with pover-management in newest Kubuntu? I disabled all screensavers dimming and so on, and still when I watch some movie, display becomes blank after some time.
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  in windows or kubuntu ?
<haladur_phox2> ubuntu
<BluesKaj> pity setup your power management to plus 180 mins
<BluesKaj> haladur_phox2:  what's the default burn app in ubuntu , I've forgotten , in kubuntu it's k3b
<lelamal> haladur_phox2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lelamal> bah
<Guest97756> lelamal: that link crashed all the apps i had open
<lelamal> Guest97756: that's just a link to the official Ubuntu documentation for burning ISO files. I don't see how it could.
<haladur_phox2> lelamal: Executable: drkonqi PID: 11823 Signal: 7 (Bus error)
<lelamal> haladur_phox2: I don't have a clue about the error displayed. Try to copy/paste the link in your web browser instead of clicking on it.
<haladur_phox2> it just crashes firefox
<lelamal> also, you may want to try the #ubuntu channel, which is more suitable for Ubuntu support. This is the Kubuntu channel.
<lelamal> haladur_phox2: ^
<BluesKaj> Guest11406:  then you have oyther problems ..that link is fine
<BluesKaj> oops wrong guest ..wish you guests would choose a nick
<BluesKaj> ok ..BBL , stuff to do
<snikker> hi, can i upgrade from maverick to precise?
<snikker> or i must upgrade to nattu and the to precise?
<snikker> *natty
<lobowei> hello
<BluesKaj> snikker:  maverick>natty>onieric>precise ...you'll be better off to backup your data and do a precise 12.04 clean install
<snikker> BluesKaj: ok, thank you
<Mitchell_M> has anyone had experience editing .desktop files?
<BluesKaj> snikker:  unless you have separate / and /home partitions , then just install precise to / .
<Mitchell_M> If so, can you explain to me how to edit .desktop files to allow a shortcut to appear on the Ubuntu launcher for all users?
<faglnar> Mitchell_M: you can edit the original ones as root
<Mitchell_M> faglnar: yes
<Mitchell_M> I am the admin
<faglnar> Mitchell_M: they are in /usr/share/applications
<Mitchell_M> faglnar: yes, I've been trying to play with them. I cannot figure out how to get them to do what I want
<faglnar> for example i copied my firefox shortcut to one with another name, so i can have two different profiles as shortcut
<faglnar> whatdo you want to do?
<Mitchell_M> So say I have MATLAB, I want to run a script that will make a .desktop file so that the program appears in the launcher for my clients to access easy
<Mitchell_M> Of course there will be one running the installation too
<Mitchell_M> So after the install
<faglnar> Mitchell_M: i am really not that confident about scripting, maybe someone else can help
<Mitchell_M> Well if I can get the idea, you don't need to tell me anything about scripting
<Mitchell_M> But no worries, I got an answer from another channel :)
<Mitchell_M> They sent me here http://askubuntu.com/questions/73096/how-to-make-applications-pinned-in-launcher-appear-for-all-users
<faglnar> in KDE normally every .dsektop file in /usr/share/applications will appear in the launcher after relogin
<Mitchell_M> :O, I see
<Mitchell_M> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 so I'm not sure it would work the same
<snikker> BluesKaj: i've two partitions /boot and /
<faglnar> Mitchell_M: then better ask in #ubuntu as I did not use unity or gnome much
<Mitchell_M> kk
<BluesKaj> snikker:  I suggest you change /boot to / ,  /boot isn't absolutely necessary unless you're using it under special circumstances , grub will install .
<snikker> BluesKaj: i use xfs filesystem and the version of grub wich i use doesn't support xfs for boot
<BluesKaj> faglnar:  i'm noticing a lot of ubuntu users coming here for help , could it be they are overwhelmed with unity etc probs
<faglnar> BluesKaj: may be? havent joined #ubuntu often
<bkh> oh, crap.  I just deleted corpstoratge-bikeshed.
<bkh> in mtv
<faglnar> BluesKaj: nobody talking there right now. but they have 3 floodbots, we have 2
<BluesKaj> snikker: sorry , you could have mentioned that sooner ...most of us have no experience with xfs ...anyone ?
<L3top> I do
<L3top> wwhat is the issue?
<BluesKaj> L3top:  pls address the person you're asking
<L3top> I guess that would be snikker. I just got here. What is the issue with xfs?
<saidi> i want to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 using the alternate CD, but cdromupgrade freeze and nothing happen
<BluesKaj> saidi:  perhaps the cd is corrupted
<saidi> BluesKaj, i checked it with md5sum and it's ok
<snikker> L3top: i must upgrade to precise, i've got /boot (ext2) and / (with xfs)
<snikker> L3top: can i merge all in / with xfs?
<snikker> L3top: grub whixh is installed with precise, support xfs?
<L3top> you can... grub will reside in the master boot record... but so you know, xfs is not really ideal for an install partition. It works very well for large media due to its unique journaling system, but not so great for lots of little read/writes.
<L3top> snikker: ^
<snikker> L3top: thank you
<BluesKaj> L3top:  I read in the forums where xfs quite slow vs ext with regular read writes to compressed and uncompressed files
<L3top> yes... it should really just be used for media storage/streaming... it is ideally suited for that purpose BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> L3top:  so my external media drive should have an xfs ...it has all our viseo, audio and photos on it
<BluesKaj> err video
<BluesKaj> it's not a usb drive , it's an esata>sata . L3top
<L3top> yes.... that would be an ideal situation BluesKaj. Esp if you stream to more than one location...
<L3top> oh... I thought it was a NAS... but yes... same still applies.
<BluesKaj> L3top:  this pc is our media server located right under the HT setup
<L3top> I use LinuxMCE (built on kubuntu), and stream from the NAS to everywhere in the house...
<BluesKaj> so it plays to the TV thru a dvi/hdmi to the TV and spdif/coax to the audio ystem
<L3top> I have one headless server, and a lot of little ions which PXE boot from the server connected to the tv's through hdmi.
<L3top> and a 9Tb NAS
<BluesKaj> yeah i was going to setup a NAS on my other linux box but the mobo died in the middle of the transition
<mozafar> hi. where package contain smooth tasks?
<mozafar> sorry * what package
<sunitasethi> hello
<sunitasethi> anyone know about the pegsus ethernet adapter?
<L3top> mozafar plasma-widget-smooth-tasks
<L3top> Not specifically sunitasethi... what is the problem you are having with it?
<hanibana> L3top: no: Couldn't find any package whose name  ... Also I get nothing with "apt-cache search smooth task"
<L3top> what version are you on hanibana?
<hanibana> L3top: 12.04 LTS
<sunitasethi> L3top: ubuntu 12.04 found the ethernet adapter in lsusb but the adapter is not connecting to the internet
<BluesKaj> ok ,yardwork beckons ...time to get off my butt and get moving ...later folks
 * L3top ignores desperate cry from yard
<sunitasethi> L3top: i found out that my ubuntu uses pegusus ethernet
<sunitasethi> L3top: i needed to activate pegusus...which command do i need?
<L3top> !info plasma-widget-smooth-tasks lucid
<ubottu> plasma-widget-smooth-tasks (source: plasma-widget-smooth-tasks): alternate task manager Plasma widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0~wip20100227-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 290 kB, installed size 708 kB
<L3top> i do not see an alternate for 1204 hanibana
<L3top> sunitasethi: the type of adapter should not matter, it is either supported or it is not... does lspci | grep Ethernet     return the adapter?
<hanibana> L3top: I suppose I've got last kubuntu version. So, what's the problem?
<L3top> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/universe/base/plasma-widget-smooth-tasks   <=--------- hanibana
<L3top> it was deleted from the repository.
<L3top> er... sorry sunitasethi
<sunitasethi> L3top: no
<L3top> sunitasethi: yes.
<sunitasethi> L3top: i see it in lsusb
<sunitasethi> L3top: i do not see it in "lspci | grep Ethernet "
<sunitasethi> L3top: how can i place it in lspci?
<L3top> wait it is a usb dongle or something?
<L3top> You do not place things there, it reads the pcibus, if it cannot see it in the bus then you would have to add the firmware... but this isn't a pci device if I understand you correctly.
<L3top> sunitasethi: ^
<sunitasethi> L3top: this is a usb ethernet adapter
<L3top> sunitasethi: can you please pastebin /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<sunitasethi> L3top: i do not have the driver for it
<sunitasethi> L3top: i had someone help me here yesterday and he helped me connect but it is all gone
<sunitasethi> L3top: i did not take notes
<saidi> here is the log http://pastebin.com/4hCqyACb
<sunitasethi> L3top: it says permission denied to the 70 persistent net command
<sunitasethi> L3top: i know that the adapter can work and is functional
<L3top> sudo cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<L3top> sunitasethi: ^
<sunitasethi> L3top: what does this do?
<sunitasethi> L3top: they are rules?
<hanibana> L3top: KDE 4.8 has an icon-only Task manager. :)
<L3top> it makes you root, so you have permission... cat will display the contents of the file on your screen. I need to see them.
<L3top> sunitasethi:
<hanibana> included with its default widgets.
<sunitasethi> L3top: what is 70 persistent?
<L3top> 70 indicates its priority, persistent net rules is generated at boot with the internet adapters it can recognize that are attached to the system so that the rest of the system can manipulate/assign them
<L3top> sunitasethi: did you see my reply? You dropped at some point.
<sunitasethi> L3top: i can get the system to recognize the adapter in lsusb
<sunitasethi> L3top: can u give me command to show this in ethernet connections
<sunitasethi> L3top: please
<L3top> sunitasethi: I am trying to help you, but you aren't letting me help you. cat /etc/network/interfaces will show you how your network is currently assigned.
<L3top> However if 70-persistent-net.rules does not list this adapter, then nothing will be able to assign it for use, which is why I asked to see the contents of that file.
<sunitasethi> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003230/
<L3top> it is part of the udev system designed specifically for ethernet device management.
<L3top> yes.... I dont need that
<L3top> I need to see the udev rule.
<sunitasethi> L3top: as i said someone helped me get to work last night and now it is all gone
<sunitasethi> L3top: i am new to linux and programming
<sunitasethi> L3top: i know that the adapter works
<L3top> sunitasethi: I am not them. I don't know what they did, but if you aren't going to give me what I need, I cannot help you. Perhaps you can wait for them.
<sunitasethi> L3top: it connects to internet but it is not right now
<sunitasethi> L3top: please tell me the command
<L3top> sudo cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<sunitasethi> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003234/
<L3top> do you have several of these?
<L3top> sunitasethi: ^
<sunitasethi> L3top: no
<sunitasethi> L3top: just 1
<sunitasethi> L3top: there are 3 usb connections on this computer
<L3top> I ask because each has its own mac address.
<L3top> sunitasethi: the first thing I would do is backup that file, then delete it, then boot with that device plugged in and a new rules file will be generated.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<sunitasethi> ok
<L3top> sunitasethi:  sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ~/Documents
<L3top> sunitasethi: reboot
<L3top> sunitasethi: keeping the usbdevice plugged in
<sunitasethi> what will this do?
<L3top> This will move the file to your users Documents folder.
<L3top> evening lordievader.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Hi
<dasKreech> L3top: I can give some background if you like
<L3top> Sure! Just trying to get him running with the adapters he actually has ;)
<L3top> dasKreech: ^
<dasKreech> L3top: He has three cards in the systems a gigbit Ethernet that he says isn't working a USB Siemens Speedstream USB adapter that says Linux compatible on the box when it isn't and a wireless
<L3top> diaper change brb
<dasKreech> and Lo nad behold only the wireless works. Fascinating what world we live in these days
<saidi> i want to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 using the alternate CD, but cdromupgrade freeze and nothing happen, here is the log http://pastebin.com/4hCqyACb
<dasKreech> L3top: I'l keep feeding you info
<dasKreech> saidi: dio you have a netbook or a laptop?
<saidi> dasKreech, laptop
<dasKreech> L3top: I did some research and found the chipset in the device is called pegasus. If he does sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko then the device turns up and starts connecting but then resets itself
<dasKreech> saidi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and try again
<dasKreech> L3top: The error it was throwing was Carrier off or carrier lost I forget now but it could have eihter been the driver (I think likely) or a fairly recent NM bug I couldn't decipher which
<saidi> dasKreech, i get this error http://pastebin.com/iQBQNaKC
<dasKreech> saidi: :-/ anything else you'd like to tell me about the  computer? does sudo apt-get update work?
<saidi> dasKreech,  some packages are update using oneiric repos (by mistake)
<saidi> apt-get update works fine
<L3top> saidi: I would generate a precise sources.list and go again. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<L3top> saidi: by go again I mean sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<saidi> L3top, i'm using natty
<L3top> ohhhhhhhh... then I would not follow my advice.
<L3top> well... I would but I would use oneiric
<L3top> I would also backup anything important that I had not already saidi
<saidi> here are the packages http://pastebin.com/b06JFNH7 how can i go back to older version?
<saidi> dasKreech, can this be fixed?
<newbie> i can list the folders on the client but when i am prompted for username and password and i give it.. it doesnt lets me in. what can be wrong. using kubunt as server and kubuntu as client
<L3top> !downgrade | saidi
<ubottu> saidi: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<L3top> newbie: how are you attempting to connect, to what?
<joehannes> hi guys ... can anyone point me to a room where to ask about how to get my wacom bamboo tablet working?
<sunitasethi> can anyone tell me how to find out which usb ethernet adapter ubuntu is using?
<L3top> sunitasethi: ifconfig
<newbie> L3top,  i just go to samba shares
<Shaan7> sunitasethi: what do you mean by "using"? you mean "using to connect to the Internet" ?
<sunitasethi> how do i find pegasus on my system?
 * Shaan7 has no idea what pegasus is, sorry
<L3top> dasKreech is here sunitasethi. He helped you last night.
<sunitasethi> yes l3top
<sunitasethi> thanks
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: hello
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i tried to get back to where we left off but everthing seems to be reset
<sunitasethi> L3top: thanks
<joehannes> hello?? can someone point me to a channel where I can get help on how to get my wacom bamboo tablet working on kubuntu? or can someone here help? I solely see it using "lsmod" and the kernel-module wacom seems to be loaded
<joehannes> but in the graphics tablet configuration it says no tablet found
<joehannes> and xsetwacom doesn't find it either
<joehannes> I followed the latest wacom driver install guide on ubuntu-channel ...
<DarthFrog> joehannes:  Try "sudo xsetwacom" to try it with root privileges.  If you succeed, it's a permissions problem.
<dasKreech> !wacom | joehannes
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: what's happening. Did you try the command we made?
<joehannes> tried sudo to no avail ...
<joehannes> !wacom ?
<ubottu> joehannes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dasKreech> joehannes: Hmm htere used to be a wacom link from the robot
<joehannes> !wacom
<dasKreech> joehannes: It's gone now :(
<joehannes> :(
<joehannes> I just found theres a libwacom2 driverk-package which hasn't been installed before ... just checking if this helps
<DarthFrog> joehannes:  "apt-cache search wacom" will show you all packages for wacom.
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: yes
<BluesKaj>   xserver-xorg-input-wacom driver should be installed by default
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: last it did start to connect but now it is the same
<joehannes> thx DarthFrog ... I've done that as well ... not much to be found apart from the xserver-wacom package, the libwacom and the kde-graphic-tablet thingy ... all installed now and the kde-graphic-tablet config tool says no tablet device found
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: it says that command is not found
<DarthFrog> joehannes:  Have you checked that yours is a supported model?
<joehannes> well ... how to? :) but it's a very basic, in fact the most basic wacom bamboo pen
<DarthFrog> joehannes:  I'd  do a google search for Linux and your wacom model.
<DarthFrog> As a start.
<joehannes> and in fact before I did a dist upgrade to the newest kernel it was a diff error msg .. it said wacom deamon not running .. but tablet found ... then I updated the kernel and now it's gone
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: :-(
<joehannes> kde help says only if neither xsetwacom, lsusb or xinput show the tablet it's not supported ... but lsusb shows the tablet ...
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: type sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko
<sunitasethi> i can see the adapter in the lsusb but nowhere else
<joehannes> I wonder if I do have to do some magic insmod thingy .. not good at such things ... ahh exactly
<DarthFrog> joehannes:  If you do, use modprobe instead of insmod.  And list your module in /etc/modules.
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: it did not work
<joehannes> will try, thx
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: gave an error?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: command not found
<dasKreech> joehannes: you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom already?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: sudo ?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: or insmod ?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: command not found
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: please retype the command in "
<sunitasethi> in quotes
<joehannes> daskreech ... yesyes :)
<joehannes> but none of those options work
<joehannes> dkms-wacom doesn't exist
<joehannes> blues bails out on apt-get install
<joehannes> xsetwacom doesn't find the tablet
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: may I have the command again please?
<joehannes> hmmmm ...FATAL: Module /lib/modules/3.2.0_24_generic_pae/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/wacom.ko not found.
<sunitasethi> sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko gave back the prompt
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko gave back the prompt
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: right that's the command
<dasKreech> L3top: ok you can start again. Should have the device back now
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: dasKreech i am not seeing the usbethernet adapter in my network settings
<dasKreech> joehannes: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Wacom_Tablet_Set_Up ?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: So it came up saying it's trying to connect?
<joehannes> hmm ... I'm afraid that doesn't help ... as xsetwacom won't recognize the tablet
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: that was last night but now there is no adapter to be found other than in lsusb
<joehannes> haha ... just found out modprobe wacom ... without the specific location works
<joehannes> but I guess I'll have to restart for the xserver to recognize the kernel module which will not be autoloaded again and ... endlessloop
<joehannes> can someone tell me to which file to add the "wacom" mod so it gets autoloaded? just looking as well
<dasKreech> joehannes: /etc/modules I think
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: does it show up in ip a ?
<dasKreech> as eth3 ?
<joehannes> cool
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: no
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the adapter light is off also
<joehannes> rebooting now ... thx for the help
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: ok it is trying to connect but the adapter is not on
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003371/
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ok
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: so not detected. Hmm come that worked last night?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003371/ see this
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Oh wait! try sudo ifconfig -a
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: last night it did connect and the light on the adapter came in
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Right I remember
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003382/
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the adapter light is not on and it is not connecting at all..last night i saw it connect
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the mac address of device trying to connect is not in the sudo ifconfig -a
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i have poor memory
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i just do not know which command made the adapter to work
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can you pastebin lshw -C network ?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003392/
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: why doesn't the Gigabit work?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: it is the 2nd network ethernet
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the adapter is broken from outside..my father puller the wire out and not the wire does not stay in
<dasKreech> Right. Just checking if it works
<dasKreech> ok
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: will it work?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: asking for help. We'll try to get it sorted out
<dasKreech> There is little info aout the adapter as I said
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: it worked
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i do not know how the light on the adapter came on but it did..you installed the driver
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the driver is missing again
<sunitasethi> the device is read dasKreechbut not functioning
<rapidsp> kde is upgrading now?
<dasKreech> rapidsp: Hmm?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ok so progress :)
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: nope
<qbit> KDE 4.8.3 has moved from the testing PPA into the mainstream repo I think
<rapidsp> my apt-get asks to update many packages
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: It's on :)
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: no
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: it is off
<dasKreech> again?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003425/ this is all i have and not sure what its mac address is
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: how did you activate pegasus last night?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: there?
<Mitchell_M> Has anyone ever edited the /usr/share/glib-2.0/schema/ files before? I need help setting default Icons I want for new and current users.
<sunitasethi> hello boicechancellor
<sunitasethi> noise
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: I'm here
<dasKreech> looking up /win 13
<dasKreech> looking up the ID for hte adapter
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: still not working
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i thought it started to work last night..how did you start pegasus last night?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: which command?
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can you join the Ubuntu channel?
<dasKreech>  sunitasethi: type /join #ubuntu in quassel
<floown> OMG, I have lost my kubuntu-desktop, how can I reinstall it please?
<floown> skype has broken my install I suppose
<dasKreech> floown: calm down/ What's happeneing
<floown> I restart in recovery mode now
<floown> I can't log me
<dasKreech> floown: what happens when you try to login ?
<dasKreech> Does it attempt to login then throw you back to the login screen?
<dasKreech> do you get an error before?
<floown> wait I'm reboot now… :|
<floown> I have update and upgrade my Kubuntu
<floown> I have notice that packets are for 386 instead 64 bits
<dasKreech> floown: Oh  ok You installed 64 bit?
<floown> ok, I'm on the log screen
<dasKreech> Skype doesn't have a 64 Bit as I recall
<floown> yes I was in 64 bits untill I installed skype…
<floown> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't work in a TTY
<floown> impossible…
<dasKreech> floown: does sudo apt-get install pastebinit work ?
<floown> packets are not sort from incoming
<floown> it's the message…
<floown> yes it install pastebinit
<lorddelta> Hello? How can I kill all currently running plasma widgets?
<dasKreech> lorddelta: what are you trying to do?
<floown> dasKreech: what can I do now please?
<dasKreech> floown: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<rapidsp> lorddelta: i think with plasma only
<lorddelta> The problem is that I actually need to kill a rogue clock; my desktop...euhm...reset? itself recently, and I think the old plasma widgets which were on my desktop are still running, one of them is speaking the time at me every 10 minutes or so, and I want it to stop. I've removed all my visible clocks, and I'm still being told the time.
<floown> dasKreech: 1003882
<JDA1> Question:
<JDA1> Trying to switch from Gnome to Kubuntu/KDE.  Can not figure out how I can move task bar buttons to the location in the task bar that I want them to be.  Is this correct forum?
<floown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003482/
<dasKreech> floown: thanks
<lorddelta> As an aside, I seem to be reporting bugs left and right in the kde interface. Seems like there's work to be done!
<floown> thx to you
<lorddelta> I intend to help out, but first things first, I need to be able to shut up my clock when I go to sleep, I use a white-noise application to get rest...
<dasKreech> lorddelta: kquitapp plasma-desktop would stop all running processes (and the desktop) if you need it down right now
<rapidsp> lorddelta: i think you need ~/.kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/
<dasKreech> If you click on the add widgets  interface you can filter by runing widgets and remove them there
<lorddelta> dasKreech: Hmm?
<lorddelta> Where would I filter, sorry?
<dasKreech> Umm top left I think
<lorddelta> I found it I think too, I forgot KDE has this nifty workspace feature...I'm used to just using a single desktop! :D
<dasKreech> lorddelta: Oh you mean just normal removal :)
<dasKreech> Thought you were having some issue with the X button on the plasmoid
<lorddelta> dasKreech: No, but in case I want to see a list of running widgets where would I go? Is there a picture/documentation?
<dasKreech> lorddelta: when you go to add a widget there is a filter for hte type of widgets One of htem is currently Running
<dasKreech>  granted it's a bad interface and I've complained about it in the past but it's what is there for now
<dasKreech> floown: can you do sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-bin ?
<lorddelta> Ah, found it. I don't see a way to kill the widget from the interface...
<lorddelta> But yeah that lists all the currently running widgets..
<lorddelta> rapidsp: I'll try what you suggested too
<lorddelta> Having a cmd line fallback is always nice/best
<lorddelta> rapidsp: No, nvm doesn't look like that'll work, unless I'm missing something...
<floown> dasKreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003499/
<rapidsp> heh i upgraded now too :)
<lorddelta> Anyways I solved my problem; I apologize for being a desktop idiot. I'm always looking for a terminal solution, sometimes its terminal ;)
<rapidsp> may be i will have same problems :)
<lorddelta> Ok, so I guess its off to kubuntu-dev to ask a question!
<dasKreech> lorddelta: terminal solutions can work but require some amount of knowledge of hte underlying system
<dasKreech> !info kde-workspace-bin
<ubottu> kde-workspace-bin (source: kde-workspace): core binaries for the KDE Plasma Workspace. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2a-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 2129 kB, installed size 10073 kB
<dasKreech> floown: You have installed 4.8.3 ?
<floown> yes
<floown> the ppa
<lorddelta> dasKreech: Well usually the battle for me is finding the knowledge of where to look.
<lorddelta> After that its just reading!
<dasKreech> lorddelta: Good idea. you acn ask in here. If I"m here I'll point you at places or systems
<dasKreech> Or explain them if I can
<JDA1> Does anyone know how to drag task bar buttons to the desired location?   I can't do that.
<rapidsp> JDA1: open panel setting and do it
<JDA1> Sorry to be such a newbie, but am considering switch from Gnome to KDE.  Could you be more specific?   Is there a setting that says "Enable buttons to be moved"?   (Sorry!)
<rapidsp> i was wrong if that
<dasKreech> JDA1: Which buttons?
<rapidsp> icon-only task manager can that
<rapidsp> another task widget
<JDA1> Not sure of the right terminology, but I mean the buttons at the bottom that represent running programs, such as email, browser, etc.  I want to be able to drag the buttons to a certain place in the "task bar".
<dasKreech> JDA1: errm Yeah that's possible Just trying to remember how now :)
<rapidsp> may be legacy task widget cannot this
<dasKreech> rapidsp may be right
<rapidsp> JDA1: try with Shift or another prefix
<lelamal_> JDA1: if I understood you correctly, click on the Panel Tool Box (right-most icon on the panel)
<lelamal_> you could then grab the taskbar with the entries, and move it around within the panel.
<JDA1> lelamal_:  Will log off, go to kubuntu, and try it and then come back.  Thanks.
<lelamal_> JDA1: np
<dasKreech> JDA1: You can log in here from Kubuntu :)
<JDA1> Will do -- just got to switch from Gnome to KDE.  Will return...
<lorddelta> dasKreech: will do. thnx.
<JDA1> When I go to Panel Tool Box, it appears to be letting me move the ENTIRE task bar, but not the locations of the individual task buttons.  Can you all drag your task buttons.  For example, if your want your IRC client to be the left-most?
<lelamal_> JDA1: ah I think I get what you mean
<lelamal_> JDA1: then right-click on an empty area of the taskbar, and click on Task manager Settings
<JDA1> lelamal_:  Good!  One of my problems was just trying to describe what I wanted to do!   I don't know the right terms for this stuff!
<lelamal_> do you see Grouping and Sorting? Choose Sorting: Manually, from the drop-down menu
<lelamal_> then apply, and retry what you wanted to do
<JDA1> lelamal_:   YAY!   That's IT!!!   It was trying to sort them, so would not let me move them!    I might just be able to use KDE after all!  Thanks!  ;-)
<lelamal_> :) np!
<dasKreech> JDA1: For mst people the entire bottom is the task manager. For KDE it's the panel. The Task manager just keeps track of the windows. And you can (as I have) remove it totally if you want to
<JDA1> dasKreech:  Interesting.  Still getting used to this.  I'm pretty task bar oriented, so need it to be "just so".    I find it helpful to just know a certain program is in a certain place on the bar.
<dasKreech> JDA1: I stopped caring oncei I found ctrl+F9
<JDA1> dasKreech:  Wow, pretty cool.  Looks like my Android!  :-)   Will keep that in mind!
<mangdood_> dasKreech: You can also set Present Windows to one of the corners of your screen [:
<dasKreech> JDA1: then if you type he name of a document or the window title or soomething for htat window it will focus in on it
<dasKreech> like at least 6 times faster than moving the mouse to the taskbar for me
<lelamal_> dasKreech: cool, thanks for the tips :). You never stop learning on this channel!
<dasKreech> lelamal_: That's why I ask people to ask questions in here instead of in PM. You can get more help if more people see it and if other people didn't know then they learn as well
<JDA1> dasKreech:  That focusing feature is pretty handy, especially if you have a lot of tasks open.
<dasKreech> JDA1: Thnk that's fun? Look at ctrl+F8
<dasKreech> floown: how is it going?
<lorddelta> Hum. Found another bug.
<lorddelta> Chrome playing adobe induces ghosting on the screen, when minimized.
<NoiseChancellor> lorddelta: I seem to remember that hardware accelleration might be causing this. Do you have it turned on?
<JDA1> dasKreech:  Ctrl+F8 -- also cool.  Guess I better try Ctrl+F<whatever>, to see what else is waiting!
<lorddelta> NoiseChancellor: Likely?
<floown> dasKreech: the ppa is not updated
<lorddelta> I think I usually have to use nvidia drivers else I experience what can only be described as a mix between a green/red filter and interlaced video, with a weird sort of meter in the upper right, which I can't tell what it'd be trying to do...
<NoiseChancellor> lorddelta: I didn't mean the hardware drivers. The flash plugins have an option to enable or disable accelleration
<lorddelta> NoiseChancellor: Hmm, let me check
<NoiseChancellor> lorddelta: I'm not sure about Chrome, in Firefox you can get there, when you right click a player widget
<lorddelta> NoiseChancellor: Yup.
<lorddelta> Looks like that's the issue.
<lorddelta> NoiseChancellor: Or not.
<lorddelta> I thought it was fixed...in firefox.
<lorddelta> ...interesting. Pidgin IRC isn't affected by this, but MSN pidgin windows are...
<lorddelta> NoiseChancellor: its more specific than that...debug messages in pidgin are affected, despite the hardware acceleration of flash player...
<NoiseChancellor> lorddelta: Sorry, I'm out of ideas. I just remembered reading about it
<rzs19> wtf i'm doing in a kubuntu channel?
<swecarp> is there anny way to chage the background coulers in kickoff panel
<BlouBlou> rzs19: wasting your connection :-)
<rzs19> BlouBlou: yeah i was confused :D
<giandomenico> good night I've a problem ti sincronize Kcontacts with google calendar someboby can help me to resolve
<Avihay> swecarp: yes, you can either change the entire desktop theme, or just change the kickoff one to be from another theme
<giandomenico> I installed akonadi resorurce  everything go well with my contacts but the calendar it's not good
<Avihay> giandomenico: from what I saw, you need to add two resources. one for Google contacts and one for Google calendar.
<giandomenico> do you know the resource for gcaendar
<Avihay> the calendar one didn't work in the video I saw, but that video was probably old
<Avihay> I have no clue. I use web-mail only
<giandomenico> Anyway i istalled two resorce I red a post on line and follow it
<giandomenico> For contacts all righth for calendar no
<giandomenico> anywa
<giandomenico> tu
#kubuntu 2012-05-24
<ecolo> Hi all can i ask a qtion
<ecolo> i have a pb with firefox conexion
<ecolo> all was ok but today ???
<ecolo> The server at www.google.com is taking too long to respond
<ecolo> thanks
<brad_> I've got a "jumping cursor" and I'm pretty sure I haven't been accidentally touching the touch pad on my laptop. It happens in any program, not when running anything specific (it just happened actually). Any ideas out there?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: hi
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i had no luck..I just gave up
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: you are right..i am just using wireless
<sunitasethi> hi
<joshua1983_1> algunos hablan español
<cancer> Hi all, :)
<robertzaccour> how do I make my USB webcam default?
<hanibana> I've installed amd64 kubuntu and have 4 GB physical memory. But, free commands shows 3824 MB total. What's wrong?
<hateball> hanibana: some BIOS do stupid reservations
<hateball> for instance on this DELL I have, it reserves ~600MB for whatever arcane reason
<hanibana> any command to see the reserved amount?
<hanibana> hateball: or just see BIOS settings directly?
<hateball> hanibana: I guess that'd depend on your BIOS, if dmidecode would show anything
<hateball> hanibana: you dont have shared memory with the GPU then?
<hanibana> hateball: don't know.  Going to find ways to check both... thanks ;)
<mickel> hey how do  I get folder view (thought it was called quick launch) to show complete directory path?
<robertzaccour> anyone know if there's a ppa for kdenlive 0.9 yet?
<ferni> robertzaccour: http://www.kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<robertzaccour> ferni, thanks very much
<hanibana> How can I migrate my Kontact data from my previous system (Fedora 14) to Kubuntu? any folder to copy? is there any database?
<L3top> hanibana: checkout ~/.kde4/share/apps/kabc/
<L3top> or ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc/  depending
<hanibana> L3top: copied, but no todo/contacts in new Kontact.
<Tm_T> hanibana: it should be enough if you launch akonaditray, make backup of your akonadi database with it, and then restore the database from backup in the new system
<hanibana> Tm_T: ok, going to test...
<forgeaus> does KDE have a network utilities equivalent?
<forgeaus> by that I mean ping, whois, tracert, etc
<lordievader> forgeaus: Linux has ping, traceroute and an equivalent for whois doesn't spring to mind right now. Hold on.
<forgeaus> no I mean a gui KDE4 tool
<forgeaus> Network tool or network utilites depends on what OS/System you come from its usually called something like that
<forgeaus> apparently Ubuntu has one (gtk based I guess by the look of it)
<lordievader> forgeaus: Phew good question, I don't know of any gui who can do this.
<Mamarok> forgeaus: you should have a look at http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KSniffer?content=26258
<Mamarok> but unfortunately it hasn't been ported to KDE4
<hateball> forgeaus: you can use zenmap
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> I see the ubuntu packages have silly dependencies
<Mamarok> but I don't really see the need of a GUI tool for these services, much easier to do in a konsole
<hateball> the nmap syntax can be quite daunting if you're a first time user :)
<hanibana> Tm_T: my previous OS is really broken due to file system issues. But, I have its .kde files. Any other way?
<Mamarok> forgeaus: I suggest also searching in http://qt-apps.org/ and http://server-apps.org/
<Tm_T> hanibana: copying all the related files, ~/.config/akonadi/ among the others
<hanibana> yeah ok.
<Mamarok> forgeaus, hateball: maybe this: http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/nmapsi4?content=98515
<Mamarok> more info is here: http://www.nmapsi4.org/
<Mamarok> and it is in the Ubuntu repos
<forgeaus> thx
<hanibana> Tm_T: no succuss with copying .config/akonadi.
<hateball> Mamarok: hey that's cool, hadnt seen that before :)
<Guest64686> fhy
<forgeaus> lordievader:   if your still there OSX and Ubuntu both have them out of the box (network utility or network tools)
<forgeaus> but ubuntu's is gtk and kubuntu doesn't have that package (but I installed ubuntu-desktop so I have it)
<mega0wn3r> kubuntu crashed and I can't log on now. Help?
<Peace-> mega0wn3r: ?
<Peace-> kubuntu crashed is a bit general issue
<Peace-> what where when
<mega0wn3r> I had to shut off holding power button.
<mega0wn3r> It froze using nexuiz.
<Peace-> nexuz?
<Peace-> what is that?
<hateball> a game
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: What error do you get when you try to log on?
<mega0wn3r> Nothing.
<mega0wn3r> It freezes.
<mega0wn3r> Also, it makes me log in multiple times.
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Can you still login to a tty?
<mega0wn3r> And it shouldn't need me to log in, anyway.
<mega0wn3r> I don't know what tty is.
<Peace-> mega0wn3r: sudo adduser testuser
<Peace-> mega0wn3r: sudo adduser testuser admin
<Peace-> startkde
<Peace-> mega0wn3r: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: At your login screen press ctrl + alt + F1, to get a tty.
<mega0wn3r> tty works
<mega0wn3r> Now what?
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: You can login in there? What is next is follow the advice of Peace- and try to login (gui wise) with that user.
<mega0wn3r> kk
<mega0wn3r> The group "admin" does not exist.
<mega0wn3r> I made the user "testuser" then restarted and tried to log on. It brought me right back to the logon screen, though.
<surbiks> hi
<lordievader> Hey surbiks
<surbiks> how can find list of app that installed
<lordievader> surbiks: Do you want to know all the packages that are installed or just the programs?
<surbiks> just program
<lordievader> surbiks: Look in the start menu.
<surbiks> no i want use this list for my widget like lanchpad
<lordievader> surbiks: Phew I wouldn't know how to do that.
<surbiks> ok i want to create lanchpad like as apple lanchpad in mac OS X
<lordievader> surbiks: If you want to turn that into a plasma widget you might recieve more help in their channel: #plasma
<lordievader> surbiks: If you want to turn that into a plasma widget you might recieve more help in their channel: #plasma
<surbiks> lordievader : ok tnx
<surbiks> lordievader : php channel ???
<cancer> Hi guys
<cancer> Is it important to have Kernals installed in Kubuntu. and how to check about kernals info. i mean i don't know if they are installed and are they too helpful with graphic card drivers?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<cancer> BluesKaj: hi :), what's up
<cancer> Is it important to have Kernals installed in Kubuntu. and how to check about kernals info. i mean i don't know if they are installed and are they too helpful with graphic card drivers?
<cancer> Even don't know what they are for :D
<BluesKaj> !kernel | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ToeKutter> clear
<level15> hi, all: i have 3 LVM volumes on 3 different servers. I formatted them as ext 4. They all mount fine. However, when the system is booting, it complains it cannot check them because of too high revision of the FS or damaged superblock (see http://pastebin.com/RVgrFk5U). If I do file -sL /dev/vg00/bacula_backups, it says it is indeed an ext4 FS, mounted or unclean. ANy ideas on how to fix this? Thanks.
<BluesKaj> level15, you may wait a while for a resonse to that kind of question here, maybe the ppl at #ubuntu can help since they have more than 5X more helpers then we do.
<level15> BluesKaj: yeah, I already asked over there, too. Thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> level15, ok
<level15> and on ##linux
<level15> no luck, though
<ikonia> level15: ok, lets take a look
<ikonia> walk me through it a bit, with a little more detail
<level15> ikonia: there is an LVM volume. I put an ext4 fs on it
<level15> i can mount i no problems
<level15> but i cannot fsck it
<ikonia> level15: ok - one step at a time
<ikonia> level15: this is kubuntu 12.04 ?
<level15> yes
<level15> wait
<level15> no, ubuntu server 12.04
<ikonia> ok, so let me just check
<ikonia> !find ext
<ubottu> Found: byobu, doc-linux-text, e2fslibs, e2fslibs-dev, emacs-goodies-el, fonts-nanum-extra, genext2fs, gettext, gettext-base, gettext-doc (and 603 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ext&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ikonia> !info e2fslibs,
<ubottu> e2fslibs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system libraries. In component main, is required. Version 1.42-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 195 kB, installed size 387 kB
<ikonia> level15: where these volume's created manually or with the installer ?
<level15> manually
<level15> i did the vgcreate and mke2fs myself
<level15> and lvcreate
<ikonia> level15: ok, what was the mke2fs option you used
<level15> ikonia: let me look them up on my history
<ikonia> level15: great,
<level15> ikonia: sudo mke2fs -r4 -L bacula_backups /dev/mapper/vg00-bacula_backups
<ikonia> interesting
<akis> paste
<ikonia> level15: out of interest, if you just do a fsck /dev/vg00/bacula_backups
<ikonia> what happens
<level15> same thing, fs rev too high, no valid superblock
<ikonia> level15: the -r flag doesn't actually set it to ext4 as I'm reading
<ikonia> (I've never used the -r flag)
<ikonia> -t ext4 would be creating it as ext4
<level15> ikonia: yes
<level15> but -r4 is supposed to do that too
<ikonia> not as I read it
<ikonia> can you run a "tune2fs -l /dev/vg00/bacula_backups"
<level15> tune2fs also says invalid superblock blah blah blah :-(
<patriss> hello
<ikonia> level15: very interesting,
<ikonia> level15: do you have any spare space in that volume group ?
<level15> i can increase it a little bit
<patriss> in our Kubuntu Pangolin we don't have yet the global shortcut for kwin, it's a bug?
<ikonia> level15: I'm just wondering if you can make a test lv for me please.
<patriss> s/shortcut/shortcuts/
<level15> ikonia: what would that be? though i was just reading and i think you are right about the fs creation
<level15> it was wrong to use -r 4
<ikonia> level15: yeah, I think that's the glitch
<level15> weird that file -sL /dev/... says it is ext4
<level15> jeez this is all sooo weird
<ikonia> level15: as I'm reading it appears there is no "revision 4" file system, so that may explain the problem
<ikonia> level15: if you can create another LV, then do a proper ext4 creation and FS check on that new volume, I'd be interested
<patriss> yesterday we hare lost some packet with the deinstallation of kubuntu-desktop, we have retreave use from the lastest kde 4.8.x but we have notice this now…
<level15> ikonia: sec
<BluesKaj> patriss, why did you remove kubuntu-desktop ...did you try to remove akonadi or nepomuk ?
<level15> ikonia: it checks allright
<ikonia> level15: I think we have a winner.....
<level15> ikonia: indeed
<level15> now I'm off to see how to change the revision back
<patriss> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004905/
<akis> why my 10.04 cannot proceed with updates and every time the system tries to update i am taking the following message "The specified update could not be found.It could have already been installed or no longer available on the remote server."?
<patriss> BluesKaj: p   kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<patriss> konqueror-shorcuts is not installed
<patriss> it's the problem ?
<patriss> I think no…
<BluesKaj> patriss, search for kubuntu-desktop
<patriss> i   kubuntu-desktop
<patriss> installed
<level15> hey, ikonia, thanks a lot for helping me figure out the issue
<BluesKaj> patriss, also , aptitude still works , but it's not actively supported any longer afaik , so your dependencies may not be resolved as cleanly as with apt-get
<patriss> ok, so what can I do ? apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<BluesKaj> patriss, yes
<ToeKutter> wow i had constant issues with Application menu's not wanting to come up. Is this normal for this Distro ?
<patriss> ok I have done a apt-get remove aptitude too ^^
<patriss> BluesKaj: I should quit the session to do that?
<patriss> X, I want say?
<ikonia> level15: bad news, the info I've found says you can't change the revision without re-applying the file system
<ikonia> level15: I don't know how solid that information is though
<BluesKaj> patriss, no need to quit session
<patriss> ok, well I send the command line
<akis> why my 10.04 cannot proceed with updates and every time the system tries to update i am taking the following message "The specified update could not be found.It could have already been installed or no longer available on the remote server."?
<level15> ikonia: I'm on ext4 channel and some guy says he is trying to figure out a way to do it with a dd to the appropriate sector
<ikonia> level15: that would be super cool
<level15> ikonia: yeah, if it works, I'll share with you how he accomplished it
<patriss> BluesKaj: the problems is the same
<ikonia> level15: please do
<level15> ikonia: dd if=/dev/vg00/bacula_backups of=/dev/vg00/bacula_backups bs=4 skip=$((256+15)) seek=$((256+19)) count=1
<ikonia> level15: is it really that simple ?
<level15> ikonia: it seems to be, now fsck runs, I am about to mount the fs
<ikonia> level15: very cool
<level15> yeah... you and these guys at #ext4 saved my life today, thank you sooo much
<ikonia> nice job
<ikonia> you're welcome
<sunitasethi> what is level15?
<BluesKaj> sunitasethi, it's a person :)
<totyk0> hi
<totyk0> received this notice -- Bell in session 'Shell'   -- what is this?
<DarthFrog> totyk0: You've got a shell open and whatever program is running in it, is sending you a "Pay attention to me" signal.
<totyk0> Darkwing, ok
<NCS_One> hi
<L3top> ikonia: I dropped. If level15 provided that solution I would appreciate a pm with it... just to know.
<NCS_One> I'm trying to connect a iphone to kubuntu and installed ifuse but when I connect the iphone it doesn't mount it
<NCS_One> what do I have to do?
<BluesKaj> !Iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BluesKaj> NCS_One, ^
<NCS_One> BluesKaj: Thanks
<BluesKaj> NCS_One, hope it helps
<NCS_One> BluesKaj: it doesn't :(
<sky100> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> NCS_One, well sorry , I don't have an Iphone and no experience observing it's support here
<sky100> im confronted with the issue of the clock showing time in UTC .. not the local time
<sky100> rebooted .. still its not fixed
<sky100> really its annoying ..
<sky100> any help pls..
<sky100> ok fixed
<sky100> DONE
<sky100> brb
<jose___> HI
<jose___> sOMEONE IS THERE?
<lelamal> !caps | jose___
<ubottu> jose___: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jose___> sorry
<jose___> how can I enter in a xat about i want?
<jose___> such as ubuntu?
<lelamal> jose___: type: /join #ubuntu
<jose___> ok thanks
<lelamal> np
<pedor> i need to report a bug but i don't know to whom. everytime i open libreoffice it crashes itself and plasma desktop. i found out that if i remove global menu it works. i'm using window menubar. so, i report the bug to kde, kubuntu or libreoffice?
<Wolf1983> Hali
<BluesKaj> !bug | pedor
<ubottu> pedor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Wolf1983> Van itt olyan aki ubuntu 12.04 lts compuz beállításában jártas?
<BluesKaj> !hu | Wolf1983
<ubottu> Wolf1983: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Wolf1983> Köszönöm!
<emniyet> selam arkadaslar sorum olacak sizlere
<emniyet> ben frost wire kurmak isdiorm kubuntuda nasıl kurablirim bilmiorm  yardımcı olurmusunuz
<emniyet> aloooooooooooo
<emniyet> kimse yokmuuuuuuuuuu
<mcloy> Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and the appropriate
<mcloy>          headers, most likely linux-headers-generic.
<mcloy>   but i have already installed virtualbox-ose-dkms
<DarthFrog> So install the kernel headers then.
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mcloy> what?
<mcloy> i thought i already have headers. dont i?
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> If so, then that command will tell you that they are already installed.  If not, it'll install them.
<mcloy> hm
<phoenix_firebrd> i am going to install nvidia proprietary driver using jockey, i am given with two options 1. "post release updates" 2. "version current" which one should i select?
<mcloy> now that is strange. it says need to get 0/12mb and is unpacking. so installing headers.  dont the headers installed. what are headers by the way
<mcloy> DarthFrog, ^
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd: i did try lately the new updated from nvidia, but had only trouble with it, the current one worked better
<DarthFrog> It would seem to me that unless you have a brand spanking new video chip, you'd be better off with the current version.
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: DarthFrog ok i will install the current version
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: Besides, you can always change your mind later.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog:  ya, but i should be prepared for the boot problems before that :)
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd:  You've internalised the Boy Scout motto.  :-)
<mcloy> DarthFrog,  and sudo modprobe vboxdrv solved the problem further .thanks.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a channel for xbmc
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes , #xbmc
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd: well it was not to worse, only a lot did slow down and did not work well
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: :D
<Joit> yeah. but at last anything started and i could do some things
<L3top> For the record Joit I disagree. The 295.40 driver has regression issues. nvidia-current-updates works better for everyone I have heard reports of installs for... except you. This is not to say that your experience will be unique, but in my purvue atm, it is.
<BluesKaj> L3top, not sure , but is the 295.53 diver available for 12.04 ...I'm on 12.10
<L3top> !info nvidia-current-updates
<ubottu> nvidia-current-updates (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96014 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<L3top> bah...
<cancer> Hi guys :)
<L3top> im on 1004 atm.
<cancer> :D talking Nvidia, Interesting
<cancer> L3top: hey, how are you?
<Joit> L3top: ups? well, yes at 10.04 both driver worked for me, but at 12.04 th new updated one did mess it up. but i said anyway explicit, " i had"
<cancer> L3top: [17:26:27] <cancer> Is it important to have Kernals installed in Kubuntu. and how to check about kernals info. i mean i don't know if they are installed and are they too helpful with graphic card drivers?
<cancer> [17:26:49] <cancer> Even don't know what they are for :D
<BluesKaj> L3top,think it might be the post-release version that uses the .53
<BluesKaj> cancer, I gave you a post this earler today explaining with urls etc
<L3top> Joit: again... was just more of an fyi ;)
 * L3top blew up his 1204 desktop this morning and has been too lazy to fix it.
<BluesKaj> ok , gonna switch drives ,,,check how my 12.04 install is doing
<L3top> I suppose I could chroot real quick...
<cancer> BluesKaj: is there anyother place to ask the same question?
<cancer> any channel?
<BluesKaj> !kernel | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BluesKaj> cancer, read the first url
<L3top> Candidate: 295.49-0ubuntu0.1
<L3top> BluesKaj: ^
<carillon90> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> xbmc doesnt start says " Xbmc needs hardware accelerated opengl rendering"
<phoenix_firebrd> xbmc was working perfectly until before i installed the nvidia binary drivers
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: Hi
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: hi
<cancer> :)
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: will you help me?
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: sure
<cancer> about graphics drivers. http://shitohichiumaya.blogspot.com/2012/01/using-nvidia-quadro-10000m-lenovo-w520.html?m=1
<cancer> there's something i'm thinking to try from this link.
<cancer> just got confused on two points.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: what is it?
<cancer> Old is gold :-p
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: i'm confused about; which way to use, what come to my mind is 2nd. that worked :D, and the other confusion is about drivers 32bits\64bits.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: what about 32/64 bit?
<cancer> qouted from the link; 'sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.10.run (I don't install the 32bit compatible OpenGL libs. That might cause a problem. Others I answer yes.)'
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: ^-^
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: what is your kubuntu is it 32 bit or 64 bit?
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: why didnt you install 64 bit opengl libs?
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: i tried to confirm about kubuntu bit's but didn't find the way.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: so is your kubuntu 32 or 64 bit
<cancer> how to check that?
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: lsb_release -a
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: what does the first line say?
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: try "arch " command
<cancer> No LSB modules are available.
<cancer> i686
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: arch | i686
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: yours is 32 bit
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: install the opengl libs and drivers that are 32 bit
<cancer> opengl libs, what if they are already installed. any query?
<yofel> cancer: nvidia ships their own openGL libraries, so just install their 32bit driver
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: if its a default install do noting, but if you had installed a 64bit version with arch override then uninstall it and install the 32 bit one
<Joit> cancer try getconf LONG_BIT
<cancer> 32
<Joit> then its 32
<cancer> thanks.
<cancer> Joit: this is the path to 64bits, will i get 32 by changing '64' from it. http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/290.10/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.10.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Joit> no, software is written for the purpose, they use different commands and may variables, you only will mess up in the system
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: what is your graphics card?
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: Nvidia Quadro Fx 1000
<Joit> cancer:  do you need to boost your graphic performance, or why are you loking so hard for an driver?
<cancer> Joit: check this link, i'm trying to follow the instructions that shown in the link working. http://shitohichiumaya.blogspot.com/2012/01/using-nvidia-quadro-10000m-lenovo-w520.html?m=1
<cancer> Joit: that's a long story, in simple i have tried much, even with L3top and other members from here. what i'm trying now will be experimental.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-173.14.31-driver.html
<cancer> Joit: past few minutes i saw a word 'Nvidia' some discussion was on it & now i'm charged again to work on it. :D
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: are they 173 drivers current/recommended one's?
<Joit> cancer: so you are at 11.04 but your card is a fx1000?
<cancer> yes
<cancer> Joit: NO, 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: dont know about that but it says "Quadro ODE driver"
<cancer> !ODE
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: dont know about that but it says "Quadro ODE graphics driver"
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: your better check this
<phoenix_firebrd> chttp://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: i have it already opened. :)
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: select the appropriate options and download
<Joit> cancer you could try to start grub with the option --nomodeset, you may can enter the kde menu to configure it further. btw, what do happen at the otther drivers ?
<cancer> we tried nomodeset.
<cancer> wait
<Joit> cancer: did you boot it with strg-x?
<Joit> or strg-g, not sure
<ofm> hi all
<Joit> hi
<cancer> Hi
<cancer> Joit: | phoenix_firebrd : http://paste.kde.org/486398/
<ofm> Korganizer and kmail and others don't work. talk about akonadi server is not working. What is needed to Akonadi work?
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: the resolution problem happens just during boot or exist even after login?
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: nope, that not like that.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: explain
<cancer> can't do that. that's now like a story.
<cancer> it's almost time to disconnect, electricity shortfall here. :( any second from now can be happened for an hour.
 * cancer Muwahhhhhhh 
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: ok
<Joit> cancer:  trow that card out or get an other monitor lol
<Joit> how do you connect them now both?
<luke_66> hi everyone
<Joit> they have different adaptors
<cancer> how to install java?
<Joit> cancer lok in muon or your package manager for openjdk
<Joit> cancer: i cant find any models for e72, the one i can find is e74
<Joit> yours is maybe a different brand?
<cancer> Joit: sorry my mistake, e74
<cancer> that's it.
<Joit> ah. yeah then i got it
<Joit> how do you connect both? did you make cables by your own?
<cancer> Joit: no, it's DVI connector.
<luke_66> i have a problem after an update. which log i cold check? i'm in /var/log/upstart, error semms to be related to ConsoleKit, btu i'm checvking /var/log/upstart/module-init-tools.log and i've found FATAL: Module rtv not found. what i can check? kdm start succesfully but i dont have any login prompt...
<cancer> using Connector or can say adapter as well.
<luke_66> *FATAL: Modulertc not found
<Joit> http://www.superwarehouse.com/IBM_E74_Black_17_CRT_Monitor/63324HN/ps/38577 it says here 15 mini sub
<Joit> i would crude say, that the drivers suspect a dvi monitor
<Joit> expects, is it
<cancer> Joit: yes, that could be the issue, and so i'm searching for the proprietary nVidia Quadro driver to use all of the capabilities of your graphics card
<phoenix_firebrd> can this package be removed "xserver-xorg-video-all" or is it a critical one?
<cancer> Joit: and the max resol. mentioned there isn't right. i'm using it on 1280x1024 60hz
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: at my hand Nvidia-common is installed.
<cancer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] (rev a2)
<cancer> Joit: so if it's like that you suspect, any idea for solution?
<cancer> phoenix_firebrd: may be said right about Nvidia-common :D
<cancer> Joit: that's what we all think might be a reason.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: sorry man i cant understand what you are talking
<Joit> cancer i look right now through related stuff but not sure, which one sounds good. either looking for older drivers as you want, or disable certain 'features' at the driver
<cancer> certain features you mean by?
<Joit> cancer: like autosets ?
<cancer> don't know about that.
<cancer> lets try
<Joit> or may you go first back to a lower resolution, could be, that the new driver dont support the higher one
<phoenix_firebrd> need to restart brb
<cancer> current resolution is 1024x768
<Joit> well, i dont wanna now ask you to install the driver and reboot, or ?
<Joit> well i am still looking for more
<cancer> Joit: tell me where to start?
<Joit> cancer: did you try to install the driver, and then compile the kernel for acpi off?
<cancer> don't know?
<cancer> i was asking in room early today about kernel.
<Joit> at the link you posted eralier, it said, you need to compile your kernel
<Joit> i saw that a bit, that you did
<Joit> the last answer i did read, was, that someone said, you dont need to compile the krenel
<luke_66> i have a problem after an update. which log i could check? i'm in /var/log/upstart, error seems to be related to ConsoleKit, but i'm checking also /var/log/upstart/module-init-tools.log and i've found 'FATAL: Module rtc not found.'. what i can do? i'm using kubuntu 12.04, kdm start succesfully but i have no login prompt... already checked dmesg | less..
<openos> HI Every body
<Joit> what else?
<cancer> not that
<Joit> hi
<cancer> Joit: not that.
<cancer> [17:26:27] <cancer> Is it important to have Kernals installed in Kubuntu. and how to check about kernals info. i mean i don't know if they are installed and are they too helpful with graphic card drivers?
<cancer> [17:26:49] <cancer> Even don't know what they are for :D
<FloodBotK1> cancer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<openos> i already have Ubuntu whit gnome shell and Unity i switching To KDE How I Can remove Gnoem And Unity Apps
<openos> how to get pure kubuntu experience whitout gnome shell and unity apps ??
<Joit> cancer, compare the kernel like a core, what manage the main input and output ebtween your inputs, the hardware and the software
<Joit> cancer: does that make sense for you?
<Joit> openos: with your package manager
<Joit> cancer: the kernel is simple the core code, what manage the communication between all parts
<cancer> Joit: nothin
<apachelogger> cancer: it is the heart of the system
<apachelogger> without it *nothing* works, in fact the system would not even start
<cancer> got it.
<Joit> cancer: ok. when a computer starts, it does nothing first. you need a software, what identify your hardware
<apachelogger> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/87/Kernel-simple.png
<Joit> well, looks like allraedy answered
<openos> <Joit> How ???
<openos> I still Get Gnome and Unity updates
<Joit> openos with muon ie?
<cancer> Joit: i appreciate you help, but afraid it will take long to understand. i'm newbie.
<luke_66> any help?
<Joit> cancer since when do you use comjputers?
<Joit> luke sorry, not from me, its spanish for me
<cancer> Joit: that's not my point, i mean with linux.
<apachelogger> cancer: kernel business is nothing you need to immediately worry about
<apachelogger> it is really really really low level
<Joit> cancer: well windows works similar, its just not that open
<apachelogger> cancer: also FWIW ... every operating system has a kernel :)
<openos> What is The Best System font In KDE
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computing)
<Joit> cancer:  thats the main point from an 'operating system'. that it provides a interface, where you can comutate with your pc
<cancer> OK
<Joit> thats why they make this basic code. the rest is software, what is executed and do funny and sometimes weird things
<cancer> Joit: right
<cancer> so how to configure/tweak it?
<Joit> not sure, this acpi is a power management function, its used to save energy or boost performance
<Joit> but i ve read, that it can make sometimes problems, even i never had some with it
<cancer> One question, what if i install those 64bits drivers in current os?
<apachelogger> what do you want to configure?
<Joit> but with noacpi for pci (pci=noacpi) you turn this management off
<Joit> they mostly dont work together
 * cancer lost
<Joit> its like the driver does ask something, but the system dont understand it
<Joit> pci are the slots on your motherboard where your soundcard, graphic card is in
<Joit> they call it pci, but the standard is now different for graphic cards,
<Joit> its agp now or higher
<Joit> but they still handle it as pci
<Joit> and with the command above, you tell  the core code, not to use energy management at your graphic card
<cancer> Joit: you want me to dialbe pci slots?
<Joit> cancer: no, my point is, to compile the kernel with acpi off
<apachelogger> Oo
<cancer> HOW? that
<apachelogger> that does not even make sense
<Joit> if this would help after this howto, but compiling a kernel is quite some work
<Joit> apachelogger: he had a howto, where they suggested that
<apachelogger> which howto is that and what is the problem to begin with?
<yofel> I *think* he wanted to install a specific nvidia driver a while ago, and got the 64bit one but runs a 32bit system - that's where I stopped following the discussion
<Joit> apachelogger: http://shitohichiumaya.blogspot.de/2012/01/using-nvidia-quadro-10000m-lenovo-w520.html?m=1
<Joit> apachelogger: his problem is a e74 ibm monitor and a nvidia fx1000 card
<yofel> Joit: and the driver from the archive doesn't work?
<cancer> Joit: will it effect my XP by disabling 'acpi'
<Joit> yofel:  he has a vgs to dvi connector and it anyhow doesnt
<Joit> cancer:  when you disable it at the kernel, then not, when you do it in the bios, then maybe, but it doesnt mess really
<Joit> yofel: dvi to vga cable
<apachelogger> (most BIOSes will not allow you to disable ACPI)
<Joit> apachelogger:  thats the monitor http://www.superwarehouse.com/IBM_E74_Black_17_CRT_Monitor/63324HN/p/38577
<yofel> Joit: meaning nvidia-settings isn't seeing the monitor, or...?
<Joit> yofel: i think so too, not sure at all
<cancer> Joit: can you please paste the like for kernal solution describing acpi disabling?
<apachelogger> xrandr -q knows more
<apachelogger> (regrading the detection of screens)
<Joit> cancer:  you would need to go through how to compile the kernel, there you can disable acpi
<master_> ./
<Joit> compiling it, means, you build it by your own, create a new code
<Joit> but it takes a while mostly, until it did makea new kernel
<Joit> lot of work, where most dont want to do
<Joit> for me 1 hour mostly, and when i checked the wrong options, it simple didnt work :P
<cancer> [02:20:08] <Joit> cancer i look right now through related stuff but not sure, which one sounds good. either looking for older drivers as you want, or disable certain 'features' at the driver
<cancer> i didn't expect this from the above qoute :-p
<cancer> :D
<apachelogger> Joit: that is wrong
<apachelogger> you can disable acpi via a boot argument
<Joit> apachelogger:  well its the howto from this card manufactor, when you wanna use a vga monitor with a apadter
<Joit> apachelogger: with is it?
<apachelogger> where does it say that?
<apachelogger> pci=noacpi
<apachelogger> if that fails to work acpi=off, though that is not advised as it can mess up things
<Joit> apachelogger:  here ->> http://shitohichiumaya.blogspot.de/2012/01/using-nvidia-quadro-10000m-lenovo-w520.html?m=1
<apachelogger> it does not say anything about compiling your own kernel there
<cancer> Joit: will my wireless work by using 'pci=noacpi'
<cancer> and please have a look on it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853783
<Joit> cancer:  yes. its only the energy managment
<Joit> doesnt have to do with the input output from a card
<cancer> Joit: did ya checked that link
<cancer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1853783
<Joit> cancer: do you have actually one from this drivers installed what dont work?
<Joit> give me a minute :p
<cancer> just want to know if that easy one will work for me.
 * cancer waiting
<Joit> cancer it should do it. there is once the posibillity to start your system with your own commands or edit the file, where the commands are in
<cancer> and afraid it can also over heat graphic card.
<Joit> it cant overheat it, it may even runs only slower
<Joit> thats why they implemented it :P
<Joit> do you have a driver at your system what you can try?
<Joit> do you know how to add commands at the startup?
<cancer> not exactly, that what only we saw. there are more with issue after doing that stuff.
<apachelogger> Joit: it won't run slower
<apachelogger> which leads to the van working all the time
<apachelogger> to prevent overheating
<cancer> Joit: yes i think i can edit that from grub. but better to add it with nano.
<apachelogger> which makes that approach only temporarily sensible
<Joit> apachelogger:  if you can criticise every second sentence i write, hows about you help him fruther to go through?
<cancer> :D
<apachelogger> otherwise the fan might need to be replaced ^^
<cancer> i only have to edit this right? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off pci=noacpi"
<apachelogger> please lave out the acpi=off
<apachelogger> first try with noacpi
<apachelogger> acpi=off will turn it off completely
<apachelogger> which in turn makes every fan in your system work overtime as everything will run at maximum speed
<cancer> apachelogger: that 'acpi' is about a power we plug in card right? ;)
<cancer> :)
<apachelogger> Joit: I am not criticising, I am just informing you :)
<apachelogger> but if it disturbs you I can stop
<cancer> apachelogger: is this right then? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=noacpi"
<Joit> apachelogger: informing looks way different imho
<Joit> and i have for sure forgotten all this stuff in 2 days, because i have other things in mind
<apachelogger> cancer: yes
<cancer> Joit: please, be cool. that was also in my mind, i browsed before implementation. so asked that question.
<apachelogger> cancer: acpi is the entire power management
<cancer> apachelogger: nano command please?
<apachelogger> cancer: just use kate
<cancer> apachelogger: thanks for correction.
<apachelogger> kdesudo kate SOMEFILE
<cancer> don't know grub path :(
<apachelogger> cancer: I am certain the ubuntuforums thread you posted above contains it ;)
<cancer> 'pci=noacpi' will only effect card?
<cancer> OK
<apachelogger> 2nd post in that thread ^^
<Joit> cancer:  its in /boot/grub
<apachelogger> cancer: more or less
<cancer> /etc/default/grub
<cancer> ?
<apachelogger> yes
<cancer> /etc/default/grub OR /Boot/grub?
<apachelogger> cancer: also technically speaking, in case you are interested, pci is a bus standard ... you could imagine it as a motorway for data inside the computer
<apachelogger> cancer: /etc/default/grub
<cancer> apachelogger: is that called the word Joit used 'criticising' :-p
<cancer> nano -i /etc/default/grub   ?
<apachelogger> well if that was critising then I really do not know what informingis -.-
<cancer> apachelogger: na
<Joit> last time i did edit the grub file it was at a different location
<cancer> no, nononono
<apachelogger> cancer: kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub
<cancer> apachelogger: just afraid.
<Joit> but i enjoy leaning back and just to watch, dont worry
<cancer> it's opened with this command: nano /etc/default/grub ?
<apachelogger> Joit: might have been in grub1 times,back then the file was /boot/grub.cfg
<apachelogger> we since switched to grub2 which allows for a more elegant way of dealing with configuration creation/editing
<apachelogger> cancer: kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub
<cancer> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=noacpi"
<apachelogger> cancer: also to continue on my pci description ... how the datagets on the motorway is not particularly important, it may be through a card you plug in or it may be a chip directly built into the computer
<cancer> i'm using card.
<Joit> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/Installation_Guide-en-US/s1-grub-configfile.html
<apachelogger> PCI itself primarily defines how software may use a device attached via PCI
<cancer> there is built-in too.
<apachelogger> simply put it defines the language you use
<apachelogger> Joit: yup, that'd be grub1
<LexingtonNC> New here. Can't get Streisand to DL
<Joit> i see
<LexingtonNC> tnvideos.zip from all 3 sources is interrupted
<apachelogger> cancer: most computers have a mixture of builtin and pluggables
<cancer> done editing.
<apachelogger> even most laptops do (for example the video chip is mostly builtin whereas things such as a SD card reader are in fact pluggable)
<apachelogger> cancer: run `sudo update-grub`
<cancer> one thing still left. Drivers.
<Alumin> how can I get Apper to stop reminding me that an upgrade to 12.04 is available every 5 minutes?
<apachelogger> that command will apply your changes to grub
<cancer> which one to install, current/recommended 173?
<Alumin> I'm like...I'M GETTING TO IT!  :P
<Joit> apachelogger: but you still need to run update-grub, to update the /boot/grub/conf.cfg
<apachelogger> cancer: current should be 295
<draik> How can I update GRUB2 so that it can pick up my new drive?
<apachelogger> which is what should work for you according to the howto
<apachelogger> draik: update-grub
<cancer> http://paste.kde.org/486482/
<draik> thank you, apachelogger
<apachelogger> Joit: yep, though it does more things now... essentially it aggregates informations/configurations from varoius places to build the final configuration
<Joit> well i wont ask why you need to run the update to change the grub.cfg
<apachelogger> Joit: e.g. you can write a scrip that helps update-grub to autodetect operating systems
<apachelogger> Joit: scalability would be the answer if you had asked :)
<apachelogger> cancer: yah, that's fine
<apachelogger> now just install nvidia-current and it should work
<apachelogger> you may also use jockey-kde, which should automatically download and configure everything
<Alumin> actually, on of my friends was having trouble setting up a dual boot with GRUB2 the other day 'cause it wouldn't see her new drive
<apachelogger> Joit: a more immediate reason is that this is the way the system expects it to be done ... i.e. if you were to change the config directly as soon as you install a package that triggers update-grub it would overwrite your changes
<LexingtonNC> Alumin, there is a setting (sorry, I saw it in passing) that will allow you to completely skip a particular upgrade. Use it for now and then reset it to default when you get ready.
<cancer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.org/213762
<Alumin> we tried everything we could think of, including running update-grub I dunno how many times
<Alumin> it never showed up to grub
<apachelogger> cancer: on what version of Kubuntu are you?
<cancer> 11.10
<Alumin> but here's the strange part: GRUB2 auto-populated entries for the other OS, but when you tried to boot it it would say "no such disk" and the tab completion never showed anything other than (hd0) and its partitions
<apachelogger> Alumin: was there something installed on the other drive and did the system see it (e.g. did it show up in partitionmanager)?
<apachelogger> Alumin: BIOS might need an update then
<LexingtonNC> No I have NOT quit
<Alumin> BIOS update to see two disks at once?
<apachelogger> grub very much depends ont eh bios to provide accurate information regarding the devices
<cancer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.org/213762 ????
<apachelogger> Alumin: might just be that the bios has problems with the firmware of the hardware
<apachelogger> cancer: please update to 12.04
<Alumin> the hard drive in question worked in that computer before
<cancer> can't do it now.
<apachelogger> Alumin: with grub?
<Alumin> yeah
<apachelogger> curious then
<apachelogger> might well be a grub bug
<Alumin> so basically what she's trying to do is put a new drive in, install Linux Mint, and then dual boot between that and her current Debian install in case she doesn't like it
<cancer> apachelogger: one question, will that grub edited text will do any harm?
<apachelogger> no
<cancer> sure
 * cancer :D
<Joit> yes
<Joit> its not a big deal
<Joit> the changes you do make with this
<Alumin> y'know, actually, now that I think about it I may have lied about that drive's having worked before in that system
<apachelogger> :P
<Alumin> the one with Mint on it may be new
<Alumin> but then riddle me this
<cancer> Joit: with wt?
<Joit> wt what?
<Alumin> how do the menu entries for it get auto-populated?
<apachelogger> cancer: in that case you will have to download the driver from nvidia's website and manually install it
<cancer> you mean, changes i have made.
<apachelogger> cancer: quite honestly upgrading to 12.04 seems like the more economic solution here
<cancer> apachelogger: OK
<Joit> yes, acpi on or off is no big deal
<apachelogger> as it already has 295, plus updates in the kernel might have made the acpi config unnecessary to begin with
<cancer> Joit: i sometime don't shut off system for 24 hrs :D
<apachelogger> Alumin: through Linux :P
<apachelogger> Alumin: as I said, grub depends largely on the BIOS to provide accurate information
<cancer> apachelogger: let me to the nvidia official site. can't eat more text. :-p
<Joit> cancer: when your fan runs a high speed now then its no problem :p
 * cancer will die, happily
<apachelogger> Alumin: Linux OTOH has all sorts of additional featuers and work arounds for BIOSes that do not do that
<Alumin> oh, the menu is built at update-grub time
<cancer> Joit: cpu fan use to run like jet.
<cancer> :D
<apachelogger> Alumin: so it can totally happen that Linux sees a drive that grub does not see
<apachelogger> Alumin: aye
<Alumin> but a firmware incompatibility?  really?
<apachelogger> it happens more often than you think
<Alumin> I can't even remember the last time I had to worry about something like that
<L3top> apachelogger: his card will not work with nvidia-current
<apachelogger> Alumin: totally depends on the drive
<Alumin> mmm
<Joit> cancer when will you 'Die? i wait here, what actually does happen
<L3top> apachelogger: cancer must use the legasy nvidia-glx-173
<apachelogger> Alumin: same thing for CPUs actually
<Alumin> OK, well what the heck, might as well give it a shot
<apachelogger> though then the issue is more apparent because the BIOS will go whoop whoop ^^
<Alumin> I suppose it can't hurt anyway
<L3top> s/legasy/legacy
<apachelogger> L3top: http://shitohichiumaya.blogspot.de/2012/01/using-nvidia-quadro-10000m-lenovo-w520.html?m=1 suggests it will
<Alumin> oh man you just reminded me of this old mainboard I had with some lady's voice during POST
<apachelogger> lol? ^^
<cancer> L3top: i'm on nvidia official site now. download type: Quadro ODE Graphics driver?
<Alumin> one time I booted up and it successfully booted up and ran and everything, but it perpetually had this female voice going "System failed CPU test" over and over again
<cancer> which download type: Quadro ODE Graphics driver?
<L3top> cancer lspci --nn | grep VGA
<Alumin> I had to use it for a couple of hours to triage and get stuff off...was like 10 years ago and I can literally still hear that voice in my head
<cancer> L3top: no responce.
<L3top> you have to capitalize vga
<cancer> did that.
<cancer>  lspci --nn | grep VGA
<Alumin> apachelogger: anyway, another interesting bit...update-grub didn't update device.map
<cancer> L3top: with this command i get responce 'lspci -i | grep VGA'
<Alumin> we updated it by hand hoping it would help, but no dice
<cancer> lspci | grep -i VGA*
<cancer> lspci | grep -i VGA
<cancer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] (rev a2)
<L3top> cancer the command will work... you are transposing it incorrectly. lspci -nn | grep VGA
<cancer> yes, already did that :)
<cancer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] [10de:0309] (rev a2)
<apachelogger> Alumin: I am prettu sure grub2 does not use it unless it has other means
<apachelogger> *pretty
<apachelogger>  grub-mkdevicemap shoudl still work though
<apachelogger> mhh, typo party
<Alumin> I wish it _would_ use it, we had the right info in there lol
<apachelogger> that does not mean grub will be able to access the device :P
<cancer> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] [10de:0309] (rev a2)
<L3top> apachelogger: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/295.53/README/supportedchips.html     search 0x0309
<apachelogger> *shrug* I work on a need to know basis :P
<apachelogger> if someone tells me they need 290 I will give them 290 :P
<cancer> oO
<cancer> so i'm again stuck
<L3top> They explicitly still produce the 173, and 96 drivers for the handful of chipsets which will crash on current... and it nvidia-current is 295.40.
<L3top> -it
<cancer> L3top: so i install 173.14.xx driver.
<L3top> you do what you want cancer... I was just providing the information.
<cancer> L3top: OK
<Joit> cancer trying to look for the 290.10 driver x86 architecture
<L3top> I recommend going with what the manufacturer says will work.
<cancer> Joit: i'm lost
<L3top> which is also probably why your restricted hardware notifier barfs... just guessing.
<Joit> at your howto page it said to use the 290.10 driver
<cancer> L3top: there are two in 'jockey' 173-recommended | post release 173
<Joit> they only link to the 64bit driver
<Joit> there are other what work for the 32 bit arichtecture
<Joit> NVIDIA Home > Download Treiber > Linux Display Driver - x86
<Joit>  
<Joit> Abonnieren 	Abonnieren 	Teilen 	Share
<Joit> ﻿
<FloodBotK1> Joit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> again... because someone got a display, does not mean that it "works"
<Joit> Zugehörige Seiten
<Joit> ouch
<Joit> :p
<Joit> http://download.chip.eu/en/NVidia-Driver-for-Linux_249574.html
<Joit> that was what i want to past :D
<L3top> I mean...  the first four letters of that how to is **** and one of the instructions is "Reboot and pray."
<cancer> Joit: is this the link for 32bits for those drivers from that link.
<L3top> I would go with the hw manufacturer and OS recommendation... but hey... Im crazy like that
<Joit> cancer i hope so, i did hit it like that into my searchmachine
<Joit> cancer: i cant find them anymore on nvidia, only in german
<Joit> cancer they name it with x86, not x32
<Joit> cancer: this one looks like it, just your fx1000 card is not listed there v
<Joit> http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd-x86-290.10-driver
<L3top> step 4) sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.10.run (I don't install the 32bit compatible OpenGL libs. That might cause a problem.
<L3top> This is a stupid idea cancer.
 * cancer looks/is stupid :)
<L3top> good luck
<cancer> i'm dead
<cancer> Joit: download this?  http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd-x86-290.10-driver
<cancer> same right?
<Joit> cancer:  well yours is 0.5 mb bigger, but still your card is not listed at the list
<Joit> so its may a shot in the dark
<cancer> Joit: my card is on nvidia download list. Quadro | FX Series | FX 1000
<cancer> it's there.
<Joit> ok, somewhere else they wrote, that it makes may no sense to uptdate to 173, because this one seems is stable
<Joit> but without warranty, i think in your case its a lot trial and error
<Joit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/96285/nvidia-driver-290-10-or-173-from-additional-drivers-package
<L3top> (your card is NOT in that list)
<cancer> Joit: then i must try recommended ones
<cancer> L3top: recommended / post release both 173.
<Joit> well you can, if it isnt a to big problem to switch back
<L3top> psssst nvidia drivers are terrible at being purged... they just mash together like raw chicken parts in a ziplock...
<Joit> i am just not sure, if this howto will work with the 173
<L3top> again... I really have no dog in this fight...
<cancer> :D
<cancer> Joit: that's not an issue to uninstall 173
<Joit> i tried once soemthing similar to get some older cards to working with linux, that was quite a..... journey
<L3top> I expect, frankly, if he just installs the restricted hardware drivers from desktop (which will apt-get install nvidia-glx-173) it will work.
<cancer> L3top: Nope, they won't....
<cancer> Without 'Sudo' :D
<cancer> :-p
<Joit> well, i dont wanna get blamed, when it doesnt work, but i would try the reconnoment too first, even, when i put no value in the word 'reconnoment', even less, when there is a dvi vga connector
<L3top> pssst it is root, thats why it needs a password
<cancer> Joit: i want you to paste me the link again. without any comments. so i can finally download them too.
<L3top> cancer... I have a swell idea
<Joit> http://www.nvidia.com/object/freebsd-x86-290.10-driver
<L3top> Do you have a drive anywhere with some space on it?
<cancer> Joit: arn't they for BSD?
<cancer> L3top: ?
<cancer> L3top:E: Unable to locate package nvidia-glx-173
<Joit> ops, yes, sorry
<cancer> Joit: :) no problem. hope you have other link too.
<cancer> confirmed.
<L3top> before you install anything, use clonezilla to make a clone of your current setup in an image on another drive
<L3top> it will take about 15 minutes.
<Joit> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-290.10-driver
<L3top> and then you can just restore before changes
<L3top> !info nvidia-glx-173 oneiric
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-173 does not exist in oneiric
<cancer> L3top: is that only to restore settings back to normal.
<L3top> !info nvidia-glx-175 oneiric
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-175 does not exist in oneiric
<L3top> interesting.
<L3top> !info nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 oneiric
<ubottu> Package nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 does not exist in oneiric
<L3top> bahhhhhhhhh
<cancer> -_-
<L3top> !info nvidia-173 oneiric
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.30-0ubuntu8.1 (oneiric), package size 10757 kB, installed size 33372 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<L3top> there she is
 * L3top only deals with LTS generally
 * cancer will have LTS 12.04 soon :D
<cancer> Joit: those are 32bits right?
<L3top> so cancer if you just make an image of your setup prior to making these changes, you can restore them without having to deal with the purge issues etc.
<Joit> cancer yes
<L3top> And you can try both, this way, inside of an hour.
<L3top> without conflicts
<cancer> L3top: how much space will it take 'clonezilla' and backup of kubuntu?
<cancer> Joit: they are on their way too.
<Joit> cancer: ok. hope they do the job then. i think to make a clone is maybe a easy way too, to quick restore the system, or, got a kinda working configuration sotred
<cancer> L3top: just a question i once tried to make partition with 'partition manager' and that made me reinstall kubuntu, even destroyed kubuntu partition. hope if you remember that happened last days.
<phoenix_firebrd> opengl not working
<Joit> cancer did you do that over use free space ? or changed a done partition
<cancer> joit: i did that to resize a done partition from live usb
<L3top> cancer: that is why I am suggesting you use clonezilla to make a clone of your current setup so that you can restore it when you eventually run into trouble experimenting. Then you are 12 minutes away from where you are right now, no matter WHAT you do.
<cancer> it acutally hanged at 66%
<phoenix_firebrd> previously i was using the integrated intel grapgics card , install the nvida 9400gt graphics card and install the nvidia binary drivers using jockey , now opengl is not working
<cancer> L3top: sudo apt-get install clonezila
<cancer> ?
<cancer> L3top: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 oneiric?
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd: may not the right driver?
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: i installed using jockey
<L3top> no oneiric... otherwise it is fine cancer... though you could just use the desktop
<cancer> http://clonezilla.org/downloads/stable/iso-zip-files.php
<cancer> it's 118 mb?
<L3top> It is a bootable iso.
<Joit> L3top:  how big is that backup what it does make, the whole system or only a part of it?
<cancer> yes, whole system or only a part of it? :D
<cancer> Joit: are you using any IDM?
<L3top> It will copy a partition, or hard drive... the size depends on the drive data, there is some compression, but to be speedy, it is not heavily compressed
<Joit> cancer idm like ?
<cancer> Internet download manager?
<L3top> it will copy over network, to a physical drive... ftp... whatever... it is a very cool piece of software.
<Joit> cancer i mean with it, you can backup importend system files, or any files
<Joit> not anymore with linux, i use firefox, and the download manager works pretty well
<Joit> i used at windows downlöoad manager :P
<Joit> but mostly firefox is the first choice, the other one can resume aborted downloads
<Joit> but mostly firefox is the first choice, the other one can resume aborted downloads
<Joit> looks like, clonezilla backups your whole system, so you may can calculate 8 gb or so
<cancer> Joit: queassel screen just changed to grey and was stucked. :|
<Joit> cancer since when did you get lost ?
<Joit> last sentence, what you could read i mean
<Joit> cancer: dloadmanager not anymore with linux, i use firefox, and the download manager works pretty well
<cancer> [04:22:26] <Joit> i used at windows downlöoad manager :P
<Joit> ok, then you did nothing miss
<Joit> maybe its the letter ö
<Joit> what mess at you
<cancer> can't say much about what messed up. heard about booters, not met one yet.
<cancer> :D
<cancer> while using linux only :D
<cancer> clonezilla on it's way. finally.
 * cancer started at 1:31:43 | now it's 4:29:52
<cancer> :D
<Joit> am or pm?
<cancer> am
<Joit> right now its 1:31 am for me
<cancer> we all actually involved.
<Joit> well, only if i want :P
<Joit> mooore parameters https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<cancer> Joit: :D Thanks, i'm already done with enough.
<cancer> more than enough. :)
<Joit> cancer:  ok, just, in case, you are bored ..
<L3top> cancer: I am afk for the night... you will be doing a disk to image or partition to image the first location it is asking for, is the destination for the image.
<cancer> L3top: ok
<cancer> destination to location typo app :D
<cancer> Joit: yes, i'm from ACPI for now.
<cancer> L3top: and location can be in NTFS?
<cancer> 7 min remaining @ clonezilla
<Joit> cancer:  well i think anything will work well with a matching monitor, this one seems is really a  exepction with this connector
<Joit> but i guess its to late, that you can get an other monitor
<cancer> Joit: i told that before, that i'm just doing experiments.... also told about monitor.
<cancer> Joit: i'll be getting LCD soon.
<cancer> 5mins remaining:D
<Joit> cancer: well, at last you are maybe a little more linux expert
<cancer> not expert yet....
<cancer> 3 mins rema...
<L3top> location can be NTFS, NFS, Samba... whatever... it is a very versitile tool.
<L3top> then you can blow things up with confidence... as you are only 15 minutes back to where you are now.
<cancer> OK :D, did you really mean blow by 'BLOW"
<openos> Hi Why There is 2 Login Sound In My Kubuntu
<cancer> almost done.
<openos> SomeOne Help
<sunitasethi> why is linux better than windows? it is free and why else?
<cancer> L3top: what after messing. clonezilla can be used from within terminal/tty..... ?
<openos> There is tow Login Sound In My Kubuntu After switching From Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<L3top> no... it is an iso.. you boot to it
<L3top> you cannot clone mounted partitions
<cancer> L3top: its downloaded.
<cancer> how to use it. never used iso in linux.
<cancer> i have extracted to a folder
<cancer> on desktop
<L3top> burn it. you can do this in braserro
<Joit> iso is a file what you need to burn,
<L3top> or... kb3
<cancer> L3top: burn it to what. don't have DVD now.
<L3top> k3b*
<Joit> cd-rom?
<L3top> do you have a thumbdrive?
<L3top> cdrom?
<cancer> L3top: have super drive, but no blank cd/dvd
<L3top> do you have a usb drive
<L3top> how are you installing kubuntu?
<cancer> yes a thumb/flash/usb drive of 2 gb.
<L3top> that will be fine
<cancer> L3top: need an answer to the question related to kubuntu installation?
<cancer> :Djust asking
<L3top> huh?
<cancer> ok, usb
<Joit> <L3top> how are you installing kubuntu?
<Avihay> sunitasethi: don't take the "free" part lightly. it's also highly customizable, considered highly reliable and can run on many architectures.
<L3top> plug the drive in, click the K button and type startup       you will see startup disk creator, select that, delete the thumbdrive (theres a button) and select your iso... then burn.
<Joit> <cancer> L3top: need an answer to the question related to kubuntu installation?
<L3top> Thank you Joit... I was asking, because you can do this the same way.
<sunitasethi> avihay: i know that
<L3top> but what I just detailed is probably fastest cancer
<L3top> Now, I have to eat dinner.
<cancer> ok
<Avihay> you'd probably want to be more specific in your question. I for one find it very bothersome that windows 7 in school connects to windows-update every time I stick a thumb-drive in, making the mounting process take aprox x60 the time it should
<Joit> sunitasethi: i think you cant say that anyone is better, but i prefer more at linux, that it does not force you to pay for any additional package and linux respects your privacy
<cancer> Joit: how to format usb drive? it's not emptly.
<Joit> even when i can say in much cases that linux dont bload up like windows does, with its uncomplete deinstalations
<Joit> cancer partman ?
<Avihay> I don't really like the fact that windows sends some automated bug reports, I hate the lack of control I feel when windows decides when to shut-down my system for updates
<Joit> i only remember the command hardly for a tty
<Joit> yes, windows calls a lot home, more then you may want and see
<Avihay> the rest of my beefs with windows are centred around the "freedom" section
#kubuntu 2012-05-25
<Joit> i think also that a lot of windows problems are homemade, that others have work to fix it, and make a busines from it
<Avihay> oh, I also agree with the feeling that installing/uninstalling things in windows make the system feel significantly more bloated. can you re-install windows nowadays? or does it count against your activation limit?
<cancer> Joit: just cut/pasted the data ;)
<Joit> cancer: it s better you burn it there
<Joit> that would make the usb stick bootable
<cancer> yes doing it
<cancer> k3b isn't detecting any medium to burn on.
<Avihay> sunitasethi: other then that, it's just another OS that you can run the KDE SC on
<Joit> cancer: sigh
<Joit> can you actually boot from a usb stick? do you have a idea? mostly you need to change your biso from it, do you know how to do that?
<Joit> your bios*
<cancer> Joit: i think i'm good with widows os's and their terminal as well.
<cancer> Joit: know it well.:)
<cancer> bios :)
<cancer> only this Linux is issue with me right now :D
<cancer> Joit: i have never booted machine from this usb i'm currently using but used other usbdrive 4gb & i don't have that now.
<cancer> Anyways it's working fine with data. don't know about either will work with boot or not.
<Joit> i need to look for that, how you can bring that iso at the proper format to the usbstick
<Joit> ok, that are good news anyway
<Joit> just for recover, you need to have a running system
<cancer> this is running.
<cancer> you want me to do imagebin?
<Joit> i dont know that :p
<Joit> cancer imagewriter?
<Joit> !imagewriter
<Joit> !info imagewriter
<ubottu> Package imagewriter does not exist in precise
<Joit> !info usb-imagewriter
<ubottu> usb-imagewriter (source: usb-imagewriter): tool to write .img files to USB Keys. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 70 kB, installed size 584 kB
<cancer> Joit: i mean that with screenshots :-p
<Joit> cancer: you could try this usb writer to bring that iso on your stick
<cancer> sure, otherwise k3b will take time to configure it to find medium.
<Joit> err. it looks like a backup program
<cancer> what ?
<Joit> writes img files to usb, doesnt mean, it can handle iso files
<Joit> img imgaes files
<cancer> well there are tiny tools to make bootable usb
<Joit> images* like a backuped drive
<cancer> Joit: i am aware of img :) have take my C: drive image.
<cancer> ok finding tool will take a minute. :)
<Joit> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 565-3 (precise), package size 282 kB, installed size 794 kB
<Joit> this one sounds better
<cancer> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Joit> try to install it with apt-get?
<Joit> what did l3 say, 15 mins? mmhmm
<Joit> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Joit> sudo apt-get install new shiny harddrive
<Joit> sudo apt-get install breakfast
<Joit> usual its better to install from the sources, it works mostly better
<cancer> Joit: http://linuxsagas.digitaleagle.net/2008/11/29/bootable-iso-to-usb-drive/
<cancer> there the different way to apt-get ......
<cancer> for unetbootin
<sunitasethi> Avihay: what is kde?
<sunitasethi> !kde
<Avihay> ah, what is life?
<Avihay> sunitasethi: http://kde.org/ is close to an answer
<Avihay> sunitasethi: kde.org should answer that
<cancer> cak
<cancer> back
<Joit> what :p
<Avihay> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cancer> it won't boot :D
<Joit> wb then
<Joit> lol
<linuxfreak78> Hello all.  Would anyone be so kind as to point me to the setting which causes KDE to remember window positions?
<Joit> did you copy the iso file wit unet?
<cancer> yes i did.
<cancer> it have given some error
<cancer> attempting to boot from USB
<cancer> Too many operating system blah blah
<Joit> lol
<Joit> never heared this
<cancer> it's refusing because of having active OS
<cancer> too many active operating system/boot... something like that.
<sunitasethi> Avihay: thanks
<Joit> when you turn off the hdd at the bios, then it will ?
<cancer> when machine restart, first apear grub, then windows bootloader :D
<Joit> it shouldnt
<Joit> you know what your bios is?
<Joit> you enter it at start mostly with the del key or f2
<cancer> Basic Input / output system.
<Joit> yeahh
<cancer> Yes, f2, Del.
<Avihay> linuxfreak78: system settings->window behaviour->window behaviour-> advanced   ,    or     system settings->window behaviour->Window rules , I think
<cancer> some machine use f10 too ;D
<Joit> it usual should not start grub, but go directly to the usb stick
<Avihay> should be Built In OS
<cancer> wait
<Joit> that is what i would expect, i never made an bootable usb stick
<cancer> Avihay: we talking clonezilla.
<Joit> clonezilla and then booting from the usb stick
<cancer> i'm with 173 nvidia driver installed.
<Joit> cancer did you use this driver before too?
<cancer> currently they are installed and there is an issue what i'm seeing is its not detecting DVI
<cancer> yes joit
<linuxfreak78> Thank you Avahay!  That did the trick for me.  I had to create a new, generic window rule and I'm happy once again. :)
<cancer> Joit: even once i have managed to set its resolution to 1280x1024. but that is weird. it almost like using 4 monitors
<Joit> so your 173 actually works so far. sounds like, you only have a section from your screen to view
<Joit> or is your section only 1/4 from the complete screen?
<cancer> Joit: example: take a picture and tear it in 4 pieces. i piece adjust in screen for other i have to move curson @ one monitor rate to get to the one of those 3 pieces
<m0nkeylab> &khi
<m0nkeylab> #minecraft
<cancer> hope you get my point.
<Joit> yeah i remeber having the same view
<Joit> do you want to install the 290.10 driver?
<cancer> Joit: surely, i'll do that now.
<cancer> don't care about kubuntu now. :D
<Joit> you may should only prepared to fix it with in the tty in case it doesnt work
<cancer> that hope will be simple doing by removing them back.
<cancer> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-290 | right
<Joit> yes, its maybe only apt-get install nvidia-current
<Joit> yeah that too
<cancer> and how to undo this | sudo apt-get purge nvidia
<Joit> not sure, if it gets overwritten with a new install
<Joit> but cant answer that sorry
<cancer> Joit: trying it on current drivers first :D
<Joit> yeah, mainly right now it looks like its only the acpi parameter
<cancer> ops, did i missed something
<Joit> that was the line, what you did add to the grub.cfg
<Joit> i don think, you did
<cancer> may be i did one.
<cancer> http://shitohichiumaya.blogspot.de/2012/01/using-nvidia-quadro-10000m-lenovo-w520.html?m=1
<cancer> there was this>  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*   | and i did this  sudo apt-get purge nvidia -173
<cancer> and then did it again> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<cancer> what do you say:D
<Joit> retry it :p
<cancer> ok rebooting brb, and stay alert until you
 * cancer is back
<cancer> OK ;) pleasee
<Joit> oki :P
<Joit> wb cancer
<cancer> Thanks
<cancer> :)
<cancer> not sure, but it happed a little.
<Joit> how your screen doing
<cancer> little different
<cancer> little difference
<Joit> only 3 different pices now?
<cancer> it now max for 1024x768
<Joit> lol
<Joit> hope its not the only better thing
<cancer> Joit: not that 4 pices thing happened when configured it manually, maybe i did some multipul monitor thing.
<cancer> Joit: it's now not confirm which driver are in use.
<cancer> let me lspci | grep -i VGA
<cancer> is that right
<cancer> command
<Joit> for you yes
<Joit> lol
<Joit> worked before
<cancer> Joit: what is the other one.
<cancer> are you taking of '-nn'?
<Joit> --nn i think
<Joit> yeah
<cancer> Joit:  nah that to bring those numbers L3top was talking about to judge exact gpu.
<Joit> i look at the log for it
<cancer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] (rev a2)
<cancer> 14:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] (rev a2)
<cancer> L3top: are you done with dinner :D?
<L3top> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] [10de:0309] (rev a2)
<Joit>  lspci --nn | grep VGA
<L3top> 0309 is the PCI Id
<cancer> Joit: that the wrong command.
<L3top> -nn
<cancer> L3top: yes that was
<Joit> cancer you now have the 290.10 installed=?
<cancer> no. 173
<Joit> yeah, i did only take it back what it was
<Joit> ok
<cancer> wt?
<Joit> what is now still messed?
<Joit> i did only copy the command again, what l3 posted before
<cancer> jockey, all VPDAUP .... library inside it.
<L3top> yeah... I had an extra - in there I think.
<cancer> Joit: nope, you didn't
<L3top> one of them anyway
<L3top> maybe, dunno
<cancer> that was. lspci | grep -nn VGA
<L3top> no... lspci -nn | grep VGA
<cancer> L3top: how to check if my nvidia is working now?
<L3top> Well... a desktop would be a good first sign
<cancer> yes it is now 1024x768
<L3top> I don't know how much better you will be able to go with that vga/dvi adapter
<L3top> but you could play a video... do you have any HD content?
<L3top> I see a lot of people test things with glgears or something to that effect
<cancer> L3top: that all stuff was working fine withoudrivers too. even i managed to set resolution to 1280x1024 by using xrandr commands....
<cancer> in the link there was this>  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*   | and i did this  sudo apt-get purge nvidia -173
<cancer> and then did it again> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Joit> cancer i will go off for now, i need to, because its late and i getting tired, so have luck, hope L3top can help you a bit further
<cancer> :D
<L3top> It had a driver cancer... this is the proprietary driver.
<L3top> you have changed the driver
<Joit> was nice, and have a good evening you both
<L3top> It should work better.
<Joit> or whatever :p
<L3top> night Joit
<cancer> Joit: Thanks a lot, take care.
<skreech__> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<L3top> Video playback should be better, more consistent, with less tearing.
<L3top> cancer: however you mentioned VDPAU... you will not get any benefit from that... there is no HW for VDPAU to take advantage of.
<cancer> and yes, now primary output is also there in display and monitor config window.
<cancer> L3top: then, i'll roll back.
<L3top> Can you change the resolution any higher using the nvidia tool?
<cancer> didn't check yet
<cancer> testing
<L3top> It is still better cancer.
<L3top> There is no reason to roll back.
<cancer> ok
<L3top> Unless of course you just want all free software
<L3top> Which carries a nobility of its own
<cancer> L3top: there isn't any nvidia tool.
<L3top> click the k button and type nvidia
<cancer> i did. nothing appeared
<L3top> apt-get install nvidia-settings
<cancer> done
<cancer> now
<L3top> check k button for nvidia again
<cancer> nothing again
<L3top> I cant see why a reboot would be needed.
<cancer> giving it a shot.
<cancer> L3top: nothing again
<L3top> we dont use, and specifically break this tool
<L3top> so let me look something up.
<cancer> sure
<L3top> cancer: in terminal can you type sudo nvidia-settings
<cancer> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<cancer> window opened
<szal> cancer: do that
<cancer> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cancer> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<szal> cancer: in other words, you don't have the NVIDIA driver installed
<cancer> szal: sure?
<szal> because if you had, it'd most certainly be there
<cancer> ok,
<szal> (though that would not explain the presence of nvidia-settings)
<cancer> szal: is there a way to undo these: sudo apt-get purge nvidia* | sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173
<szal> cancer: what card do you have
<szal> ?
<cancer> nvidia quadro fx1000
<szal> ugh, ancient..
<cancer> szal: :D will 'remove' after 'purge' in both commands will work?
<skreech__> szal: ha ha funny
<szal> (1) sudo apt-get install nvidia-173   (2) sudo nvidia-xconfig   (3) reboot <- that should be all it takes
<cancer> ok
<szal> cancer: back in those wild days before everyone and their grandmother used Linux, it used to be 'apt-get remove --purge <packagename>'
<szal> cancer: and don't expect miracles from the nvidia-173 driver; desktop effect will most likely not work, causing a blank screen instead (unfixed shader bug that probably won't get fixed any more)
<szal> NVIDIA put the 173 on legacy status a bit before the fix was released for the then-current driver
<skreech__> how old is that card?
<L3top> circa 2003 maybe?
<skreech__> ick
<mickel> j/ #ubuntu
<mickel> running 12.04 trying to launch wow.exe and launcher.exe  wine seems to crash after trying to click from dolphin on the executable and dragging the .exe to the desktop and clicking on it doesnt work either
<mickel> world of warcraft
<mickel> anyone know why windows executables when dragged from dolphin to the desktop will not open
<skreech__> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<skreech__> mickel: symlink them in the ~/Desktop directory. They are stopped from being executable when you copy them .Standard UNIX security
<elfh> hello
<elfh> can anyone help me - i want to use my sony walkman as mtp device. now it is seen only in amarok, not in dolphin
<ferni> so its working in amarok?
<ferni> as you said, mtp, it should not show up in dolphin, unless the walkman can be put in usb mass storage mode
<elfh> yes, it is working in amarok. i want to use it as a flash drive. it was working like that on windows. don't want to reboot every time for that
<xrdodrx> Why does my cursor change when I put it over Firefox?
<xrdodrx> I changed its theme and it changes back...only when it's floating over firefox though
<hateball> xrdodrx: hmm, do you have the oxygen-gtk theme set?
<hateball> but that should only affect windows I'd guess...
<Fanfare> since last update of openssl i cant connect to my wlan anymore... Anyone knows about this
<torbjorn> I just flushed my ipv6 addresses as part of debuging, how can I re-apply my default network settings? I tried service networking restart, but it only says stop/waiting and doesn't seem to do anything to my network settings
<Layke> Hey. Is it normal for kubuntu to take up an additional 2GB RAM to run?
<CruX|> ??
<Layke> I only have 4GB, and I just notice that running Kubuntu is considerably slower, than say normal Unity
<CruX|> maybee you have slow video driver
<datruth> how do I set a system wide proxy?
<hateball> datruth: alt+f2, type "proxy" and there you go
<datruth> no such command
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hateball> datruth: it should have suggest the kcmmodule for proxy, I dunno its name. you can find it in system settings anyho
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Something have gone funky with my KDE font... http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/25/plasma-desktopSy3843.jpg you can see the settigns here but this isn't right. My screen rex is about 2000x1000px
<hazamonzo> This is damn chunky
<adry> ciao
<adry> a chi posso chiedere aiuto ?
<BluesKaj> !it | adry
<ubottu> adry: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<laubosslink> hi everybody, there is somebody who can help me about gnupgp compilation ?
<Mylena> Good morning! I'm loojing for informations about creating a runner plugin project
<Mylena> *looking
<laubosslink> Somebody could help me about gnupg compilation ?
<hed> hello
<BluesKaj> laubosslink, gnupg is in the repos , use your packag manager or apt-get to install it
<laubosslink> i would like to make more than 4096 bits
<laubosslink> that's why i need to compile
<laubosslink> but i've a problem with libassuan
<laubosslink> i've libassuan v2.0.2 and during compilation he ask me version > 1.0.x
<laubosslink> normally it's run
<laubosslink> BluesKaj: ? any idea
<BluesKaj> no sorry I can't help , libassun 2.0 is in the repos , that what I see ..I have to leave
<tsimpson> laubosslink: you need the development packages in order to compile software, install the relevant -dev packages
<laubosslink> ok, i try
<hed> anyone know how to acced to the french channel?
<L3tops> !fr | hed
<ubottu> hed: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<laubosslink> !fr
<laubosslink> !fr | hed
<hed> thanks
<Guest46959> Hi
<Guest46959> Does 'CTRL + ALT (numpad +/-)' change resolution :D?
<Guest46959> l3Does 'CTRL + ALT (numpad +/-)' change resolution :D?
<Guest46959> L3tops: does 'CTRL + ALT (numpad +/-)' change resolution :D?
<Guest46959> I'm getting Signal out of range.
<L3tops> not to my knowledge
<BluesKaj> Guest46959, that KB command doesn't work here
<Guest46959> KB?
<Guest46959> L3tops: any manual way to get out of that prob.
<L3tops> hmm... do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? (I am poo with xranr)
<Guest46959> i'm currently using xp. cannot get into /etc/x11/xorg.conf. wait let try to fetch that file.
<Guest46959> L3tops: http://paste.kde.org/487040/
<Guest46959> L3tops: ?
<Guest46959> BluesKaj: is there any way i can change resolution from tty?
<mmh> i have issue with ethenet internet connection please have a look at this http://paste.kde.org/487046/  in the process of helping me.
<L3tops> I can give you a custom xorg.conf to change it... but it is probably going to take me a few... a little busy with my own probls atm. I do not know another way but I am sure there is.
<Guest46959> custom xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> Guest46959, do you mean the tty resolution?
<L3tops> well.. they are all custom... I mean I can add a few lines to force a resolution that should work on just about anything so you can fix it
<Guest46959> BluesKaj: everythink loads fine till grub, but i can't get into login, there comes the 'signal out of range' and it's all black. so i asked if could solve it using 'TTY'
<Guest46959> L3tops: sure?
<Guest46959> OK, sure.
<Guest46959> BluesKaj: i believe it's resolution problem. just messed with my drivers.
<BluesKaj> all xorg.conf are 'custom"  , since xorg.conf no longer exists by default
<BluesKaj> Guest46959, what did you do 'messed with your drivers " ?
<Guest46959> not messed, actually installed them.
<lorddelta> Lots of updates today...
<lorddelta> Is something going on I don't know about?
<BluesKaj> Guest46959, which graphics card ?
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, depends on your OS version
<Guest46959> BluesKaj: Nvidia. but i need to fix resolution right know.
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: I'm running 12.04...
<lorddelta> Guess I could grep my source.list file for beta channel links...
<BluesKaj> Guest46959, then we nee to the right driver to install for your card . dpkg -l | grep nvidia , then post the line beside "nvidia-current-updates"
<BluesKaj> need to know
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, beta channel links ? ...don't you have the latest release installed ?
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: Just checking that I don't have some weird testing repository installed.
<lorddelta> Although it looks like i'm getting my packages from archive.ubuntu.com...so its doubtful.
<BluesKaj> yeah , it is
<lorddelta> Yup, I don't have any weird repos.
<lorddelta> I'm not really complaining. Everything looks good. Just seems like there've been lots of updates recently. Updates are generally good. :)
 * L3tops thinks that guest is cancer
<lorddelta> Granted I'm seeing networkmanager updates, so I'll be happy if they're just fixing the bugs that were crashing the system recently...
<BluesKaj> L3tops, well. if it is ..he shoots himself in the foot almost everyday
<lorddelta> *moving along*
<BluesKaj> L3tops, you're right . I scrolled back ..it's him
<L3tops> ot
<mcloy> how to know how many ram (physical in slot and how much each) does the system have without physically looking at the hardware.?
<BluesKaj> mcloy, type free in the terminal
<mcloy> BluesKaj,  thats giving total. answer to my question was sudo dmidecode
<BluesKaj> mcloy, good to know , thanks
<mcloy> welcome
<BluesKaj> wow, that's a bit too much info :)
<mcloy> BluesKaj, lspci -v will give you more
<Syria> Hello,,, How Can I apply a socks proxy system wide? Kubuntu 12.04 .
<Syria> please...
<lorddelta> So basic question...but say I want lsb_release -a to say Kubuntu?
<lorddelta> It currently says Ubuntu
<lorddelta> KDE works just fine.
<lorddelta> But. I'd like to switch at will ;)
<Syria> System wide proxy please. :(
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, it won't say kubuntu afaik
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: This because Kubuntu no longer officially exists in Canonical's eyes?
<lorddelta> Or that's just how it is?
<mozzy39> think its just how it is
<mozzy39> System:    Host linux-desktop Kernel 3.2.0-24-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<mozzy39>            Desktop KDE 4.8.3 Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<mozzy39> id like that to say Kubuntu myself
<mozzy39> guess it looks more to the base then the DM
<mozzy39> desktop manager
<BluesKaj> lor nope , it's because both OS use the same core
<mozzy39> or should i say DE
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, ^
<mozzy39> yeah same core
<mozzy39> so it reads the core and just spits that out
<mozzy39> my guess
<BluesKaj> Syria, system settings>nework settings>proxy
<Syria> BluesKaj:  Which option should I choose please?
<Syria> BluesKaj:  Use system proxy configuration?
<Syria> BluesKaj: I want it to affect virtual box. BluesKaj
<lorddelta> Ok.
<lorddelta> mozzy39, BluesKaj, I can live with that.
<lorddelta> At least until Kubuntu raises enough support/garners a kernel/distro dev.
<lorddelta> Granted I guess it means I can still purchase support from Canonical...
<graft> okay, i ask this question every few weeks, still hoping for an answer: how do i make firefox use KDE programs instead of gnome ones (or, for some reason i cannot fathom, acrobat reader)?
<BluesKaj> graft, do you have gnome/unity installed ?
<lorddelta> graft: firefox doesn't have the programs preferences section?
<lorddelta> *Applications
<graft> yeah, this was originally an ubuntu install
<graft> lorddelta: yeah, but i don't want to have to go through and change every single application by hand
<lorddelta> hmm...
<BluesKaj> syon, sorry , I'm not real familiar with proxy
<graft> this is why i use computers for things, so they can do the work for me :)
<lorddelta> graft: Theoretically
<BluesKaj> oops he's gone
<lorddelta> Although in this case some poor human had to do it by hand originally
<lorddelta> graft: I don't know that there would be a kde firefox compat package, but that's what I'd look for
<lorddelta> graft: rekonq is kde's browser
<graft> yeah... i would assume they'd support other browsers though
<BluesKaj> graft, then gnome apps are still default . so if you want kde apps to be default hen you know what to do
<lorddelta> graft: I wouldn't assume anything as presumptious as that
<graft> BluesKaj: what's that?
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: You sure that affects the browser?
<L3tops> graft:  it is a :settings thing in firefox what is used
<lorddelta> BluesKaj: I know I've run into issues like graft's before, changing system defaults didn't always change firefox's
<L3tops> you type something in the address bar beginning with :
<L3tops> I cant remember what it is
<BluesKaj> lorddelta, nope I'm not sure , but FF defaults to gnome if it's available > I can tell you that from experience
<graft> sigh... should i try rekonq? is it anywhere close to as nice as firefox?
<graft> well, it seems to have crashed out of the box, so i guess no
<lelamal> graft: you can always try konqueror
<BluesKaj> graft, FF integration with kde is being dropped ...heard that thru the rumour mill ...is chromium an option for you ?
<robotdevil> WHAT
<robotdevil> I only use ff, konq is slow, chormium looks rough
<graft> BluesKaj: i use chromium sometimes, but i much prefer FF... does chromium integrate any better?
<graft> what's the deal with konq vs. rekonq?
<robotdevil> I think rekonq is supposed to be more of a browser and less of dev tool
<graft> konqueror is meant to be a dev tool?
<lelamal> graft: konqueror is KDE's default browser, has been around for a while and is very stable. Rekonq is rather young and still buggy
<BluesKaj> dunno , sounds political ...konqueror was/is a perfectly goiod browser
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> used it for a long time
<graft> konqueror isn't even installed on my system, it seems like
<graft> so either kubuntu thinks rekonq is a better default, or it's on the outs
<robotdevil> anyone try launching .exe from the desktop on 12.04    I couldnt get it to work
<graft> i used konqueror a lot back in like 2002 and it was a fine alternative to mozilla then
<BluesKaj> graft, like i said , it's political ... just mention that in the kde chat and certain pll will throw thinly veiled insults :)
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, is the file extn .exe , then you have to run it in wine or windows
<robotdevil> BluesKaj: yes, anyway how do I make a shortcut to point to a windows executable from the desktop or from the panel
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, well drag it to the desktop or panel , it should open with wine if wine is installed
<cancer> L3tops: can i get xorg.conf
<robotdevil> I dont want the executable on the desktop just a link
<BluesKaj> it is a link
<cancer> BluesKaj: did L3tops posted any link for custom 'xorg.conf' file?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<L3tops> busy
<cancer> http://paste.kde.org/487172/
<cancer> L3tops: i have solved 'signal out of range' issue by just changing 'horizontal/vertical sync' from 'xorg.conf' monitor section. :)
<L3tops> busy... dont need a play by play... happy for you.
<cancer> L3tops: OK :D
<cancer> i want to remove these from jockey 'nvidia binary xorg driver, module kernal and VDPAU libarary'
<cancer> will this command work for that sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<cancer> sudo apt-get update
<E144> Can anyone tell me what bluesystems is and what they do
<apachelogger> ScottK: there you go :P
<apachelogger> E144: they sponsor KDE-related software development
<lelamal> E144: I don't know much, but you can follow the links in their website: http://blue-systems.com/
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | 12.04 LTS http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release | Kubuntu Council elections nominations open: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-council-elections
<E144> Oh ic
<E144> Is there a kde plasmoid similar to ubuntus chat/logoff in the top right of ubuntu - i had trouble configuring kde exactly as i needed it
<dougl> anyway you can trigger rotating cube with mousebutton combo?
<E144> I dont but i think theres a way
<dougl> how do I change the number of desktops I have - cant find anywhere
<Sentynel> dougl: you can right click on the switcher on the panel, or system settings > workspace behaviour for the full settings
<Kondor> mmmm
<wasea> Всем русскоязычным и всем кто не может уснуть привет!!
<Unit193> !ru | wasea
<ubottu> wasea: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wasea>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<robotdevil> So I am trying to link a windows executable in my filesystem to my kde4 panel. To a custom icon on the panel
#kubuntu 2012-05-26
<robotdevil> How do I use a blutooth usb stick to be an audio gateway to a blutooth speaker?
<robotdevil> yeah it works
<c0mp> coolaid
<c0mp> question uk united access account !
<c0mp> prox ukpr47*ik = w!n hemc
<c0mp> uklkewq 44 +cxz
 * c0mp wq uop ^
<c0mp> [rain fire water earth wind] *element*
<c0mp> ukgtt47.phone
<c0mp> NumericSPA960;\powerdevice
<c0mp> system administator
<c0mp> op
<c0mp> uk aol www.NumericSPA960.system
 * ybit waves hi
 * ybit pokes gorgonizer 
<xisor> is there a wubi specific support channel?
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> necesito ayuda urgente porfvaor
<ignacio> como paro los servidores X en kde
<ignacio> necesito instalar el drievr nvidia
<15SABUFYI> How can I reorder entries in the Lancelot menu?
<night_> hi
<night_> i can't use default input bar,how can i to do to resolved it
<night_> 0 0
<night_> anyone here??
<night_> ghost......
<night_> is there alive guy
<night_> ok, i got it,kubuntu is dieing...
<L3top> well... its 124 in the morning here night_... but I am alive.
<j2gression> df
<night_> ok
<night_> 0 0
<robotdevil> how to make a program only show on one screen instead of across both (twinview)
<robotdevil> Is there some way to reenable the back button in kde4 application launcher instead of having to select the text at the top right
<robotdevil> I believe it was changed in kde 4.6 or 4.7 and I really dont like the new way
<robotdevil> I believe it was called kicker or something
<seemawn> hi
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> hello
<seemawn> on nearly every startup, virtuoso-t or kmix (only these programs) quit with a segfault
<leopard> why google chrome ignor my proxy settings?
<ardian> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/12.04/ the files are missing here
<ICWeiner> I need some help changing from kubuntu to xubuntu because I can't log into kubuntu.
<ICWeiner> I'm in xubuntu on my flash drive, but I can't find the drive I have kubuntu on.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<AngelForget> hello people
<Guest57555> hi all
<Guest57555> i need help with ubintu-tweak, i have selected all the applications i want to install and i click applied and its been 2 hours now no sign of it doing anything. it is just stuck
<lelamal> Guest57555: are you on ubuntu?
<Guest57555> yes
<Guest57555> i am using a distro that runs on ubuntu lucid
<Guest57555> not ubuntu itself
<Guest57555> had been tweaked
<lelamal> then you should ask in #ubuntu. this is the kubuntu support channel
<anqxyr> what could I use to join several ext4 partitions, preferably without loosing the data?
<lelamal> anqxyr: try kde partition manager, or gparted.
<Guest57555> ok, cani get a pointer, whats tha channel hash? #ubuntu?
<anqxyr> I don't think kde pm can do that
<anqxyr> it can only delete or create partitions
 * anqxyr goes to install and try gparted
<lelamal> Guest57555: type /join #ubuntu and press enter
<Guest57555> thank you lelamal
<lelamal> Guest57555: np
<anqxyr> huh, apparently it's impossible to merge partitions in linux
<anqxyr> only to delete one and resize another to take all space
<anqxyr> pity :(
<mcloy> my laptop battery shows 100% charged on a/c power but when i remove the a/c . i t says 75% and discharging. what can be wrong?
<renosis> does kubuntu 12.04 come with a remote desktop vnc package?
<mohamad> plz
<mohamad> help me
<mysteriousdarren> mohamad: explain your problem clearly and we will help.
<Joit> hes gone anyway
<Scunizi> Hi all.. How do I get the kopete system tray icon to appear.. I was in preferences and ticked the option and applied but ... nothing.
<Khmerog> hii
<Khmerog> i love Kubuntu or do i love KDE/Plasma Desktop
<Khmerog> is Plasma Desktop KDE or are they 2 seperate things?
<Tm_T> Khmerog: Plasma Desktop is KDE:s desktop
<Tm_T> so, KDE is the broad term for things that includes plasma desktop
<Khmerog> oic
<Khmerog> so all linux OS that uses KDE (Linux Mint KDE) will have the plasma desktop?
<asfyxia> Khmerog: yes, that's correct
<Layke> plasma desktop nukes my memory. :(
<Layke> I prefer it to unity though, so have to live with it being slower.
<BluesKaj> Layke, which graphics card and are desktop effects enabled?
<Layke> BluesKaj,  Not sure what my card is. I bought it a year ago.. really bad memeory.. but I think it's a geforce 680. It was like 280 gbp.
<Layke> I don't believe I have desktop effects enable no. I tried to disable everything. How would I know if the desktop effects are on?
<BluesKaj> Layke, desktop effects in kmenu>computer>system settings
<Layke> Yep. It was enabled thanks. I was unsetting them in ccsm..
<Layke> Which I guess isn't even used.
<BluesKaj> Layke, for graphics info , run lay have you installed the recommended nvidia driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers , if not, that could explain the memory probs
<BluesKaj> oops
<Layke> run lay?
<BluesKaj> for graphics info run glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> Layke , ignore run lay :)
<Layke> Nice! Thanks. GeForce GTX 480/PCI/SSE2 is my card.
<Layke> Totally wrong on the 680 guess :P
<Layke> I ran "additional drivers". It is saying however, that I do not have permission to run the "recommended version", to activate those drivers.
<Layke> It's not asking me for a password.
<BluesKaj> odd
<Layke> This works.. sudo jockey-kde
<Layke> Googled it..
<BluesKaj> right , nice to see users with some initiative , Layke ...we get so many needy types here
<Layke> THe other annoyance I find, but this could be outside of my control, is that if I run Spotify, it uses 2GB of RAM. Netbeans 1GB.. etc.
<Layke> I only have 4GB, but I find I hit SWAP so quickly
<Layke> Probably more a #ubuntu issue though
<BluesKaj> Layke, do you nepomuk  Desltop Search enabled in system settings ?
<BluesKaj> have
<Layke> I'd never heard o fthat before until I just restarted, and it said that nepomuk failed to start...
<Layke> I got one of the "growl" style error notices.
<BluesKaj> also akonadi could be using up resources as well , type in to the search in the kmenu
<Layke> So should I stop Nepomuk Semantic desktop also?
<BluesKaj> yes Layke if you don't need it
<Layke> Also helpful > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<BluesKaj> brb , gotta check my test drive
<strongman> df
<strongman> dddddddddddddd
<mr0wl> if i wanted to set the correct DPI on Kubuntu 12.04 would I use xrandr or generate an xorg.conf ?
<Tm_T> mr0wl: xrandr I think
<mr0wl> Tm_T: so does it get executed after X?
<ardy> hello, I am trying to build kdbg from the git repo and I was wondering where 'kde' is installed
<mr0wl> or KDM?
<ardy> ie, the build scripts provided with it, look in /opt/kde4
<mr0wl> where does Kubuntu store the .xprofile?
<ikonia> .xprofile,
<ikonia> never heard of that
<mr0wl> ikonia: to run commands at the start of X session?
<ikonia> never heard it called .xprofile
<Tm_T> ardy: kde is installed on /usr on Kubuntu, but if you build from source, default is /usr/local
<mr0wl> ikonia: KDM xsession?
<ardy> thanks Tm_T
<ikonia> mr0wl: never heard of .xprofile sorry
<qbit> it is .xsession in a usr's home dir
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> .xsession, thank you
<ikonia> didn't click
<qbit> at least that is what I believe you are looking for
<mr0wl> alright thanks
<ardy> gpg-agent.conf... how is gpg-agent setup these days?
<ardy> err.. sorry it clipped the rest of my message
<ardy> Kleopatra is reporting that it cannot connect to the Gpg-Agent
<ardy> I looked in ~/.gnupg/and saw many files but not gpg-agent.conf... how is the gpg-agent setup these days
<ardy> ?
<yofel> ardy: add 'use-agent' to your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<yofel> and restart your session
<ardy> yofel, there is no file called gpg.conf in ~/.gnupg/
<yofel> create it then
<ardy> ok and only have that line in it
<ardy> ok yofel restarting session
<ardy> yofel, thank you, it worked! :)
<yofel> :)
<tft101> hey i was looking for an older distro of 32-bit kubuntu as i recently purchased a dell latitude d600 and wanted to put this on it but the newer versions wont run and i got to a 9.10 but once i clicked to download took me to 12
<tft101> does anyone know a still active link? thanks in advance
<asfyxia> tft101: Kubuntu 9.10 is dead and buried. It's no longer supported, so you'd better not use it.
<tft101> well i think lubuntu may work from what i was reading a second ago i have some old 7.10's but they are only 64 and need the 32 my old laptop i had before this one ran 7.10 still no problems
<asfyxia> tft101; 7.10 is even older, and also not supported anymore. Lubuntu is light, but has also light software. What are the specifications of your machine, GHz of the processor, RAM?
<tft101> its a pentium m 1.6 ghz
<tft101> 1 gig ram
<tft101> 40gig hard drive...thought it would work good for programming microcontrollers since it has a native serial and parrallel port
<qbit> asfyxia: not strictly an answer to ubuntu/kubuntu  but Mepis  8  is still avaliable and might work although it's KDE 3
<qbit> asfyxia: and there is a Mepis 8.5 wich is KDE 4 based but I haven't ever tried that
<asfyxia> pentium m? Well, I have a Eee netbook with 1.6 Ghz processor and 1 Gig RAM, and I run 32-bits Kubuntu 12.04 on it. I have no experience with Mapis, I'm afraid. What is exactly not working for you?
<tft101> well it says something isnt supported by the processor so let me rerun here a second and see
<qbit> oops - I meant to tft101
<qbit> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<tft101> the error: This kernel requires the following featues not present on the CPU: pae   Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<asfyxia> You can load a pae-kernel on your distro, though this sounds a littlebit odd
<qbit> that PAE kernel thing is a fairly recent development and I don't remember exactly when they made it the only one
<qbit> but a release or two back that shouldn't be the case
<tft101> ok i may try a prior one i see from the releases page and see if that remedies things thanks for the link and help
<qbit> I would try in reverse order 11.10, then 11.04, etc....
<tft101> will do thanks again
<asfyxia> Good luck tft101, and if something crashes up, just show yourself and we'll make something up ;-)
<qbit> tft101: I think starting with 12.04 release the 32 bit kernel is the PAE one which will not work on your CPU, and I think that began with 12.04 unless I'm mistaken - I've been all 64 bit for a long time now
#kubuntu 2012-05-27
<puzhengcai> hello
<sunitasethi> hi
<Kovica> I have a question about running a bash script via dolphin. In script run.sh I have a line like this ". ~/.bashrc" in ~/.bashrc I have "export MY_PROG_HOME=~/Apps/myProg/". The problem I have is that in run.sh MY_PROG_HOME is not set. Why?
<LordOfTime> Kovica:  echo $MY_PROG_HOME
<LordOfTime> anything come from that?
<Kovica>  I have echo "MY_PROG_HOME=$MA_PROG_HOME" and the result is "MY_PROG_HOME="
<Kovica> I have echo "MY_PROG_HOME=$MY_PROG_HOME" and the result is "MY_PROG_HOME="
<LordOfTime> you didnt do what i said :p
<LordOfTime> do 'source ~/.bashrc'
<LordOfTime> then do 'echo $MY_PROG_HOME'
<LordOfTime> anything come out from that?
<Kovica> LordOfTime: I'm doing that in my script. And I gout empty string
<LordOfTime> Kovica:  do it in terminal
<LordOfTime> not in your script
<LordOfTime> i thought that'd have been a given
<LordOfTime> because you have to test outside of the script
<Kovica> LordOfTime: In terminal I do get it right
<Kovica> LordOfTime: So, MY_PROG_HOME=/home/user/Apps/Prog
<LordOfTime> Kovica:  does MY_PROG_HOME need to be global outside of that script, or only within the script?
<Kovica> LordOfTime: I'd like to have it set in my .bashrc so I can use that from any other script.
<LordOfTime> Kovica:  try your script now, after you do source ~/.bashrc in the terminal first (again)
<Kovica> LordOfTime: this is the script I have:
<LordOfTime> Kovica:  pastebin
<Kovica> LordOfTime: http://pastebin.com/V7tkdx2e
<LordOfTime> try this: https://pastebin.com/ze26YwUS
<Kovica> LordOfTime: If I add MY_PROG-HOME to .bashrc after I have opened a terminal then this script returns empty string
<Kovica> LordOfTime: MY_PROG_HOME =
<LordOfTime> read the pastebin i sent you
<Kovica> I did
<LordOfTime> did you try it?
<Kovica> LordOfTime: MY_PROG_HOME =
<LordOfTime> ahhhhhhh
<LordOfTime> wait a sec
<LordOfTime> you have to source .bashrc thhen first
<LordOfTime> because if you add it to bashrc AFTER the terminal is open it won't be referenced
<LordOfTime> so close the terminal and reopen it
<LordOfTime> and try again
<Kovica> LordOfTime: Now it is working..
<LordOfTime> Kovica:  ~/.bashrc is only sourced when a new instance of Bash opens
<LordOfTime> if you edit it *after* the session is up
<LordOfTime> s/up/already open/
<LordOfTime> you have to do source ~/.bashrc
<LordOfTime> and it'll resource that file and apply it
<Kovica> LordOfTime: But this is not what I want.. :) I want to be able to run the script via dolphin file manager
<LordOfTime> Kovica: ... eh?
<LordOfTime> what's this script going to do?
<Kovica> LordOfTime: If I double click in thebash script inside of dolphin then I still get empty string
<LordOfTime> you're not answering my questions
<LordOfTime> why do you need to run the script from Dolphin?
<Kovica> LordOfTime: Dolphin or from a shortcut in Desktop..
<LordOfTime> give me 15 seconds to load up KDE
<Kovica> LordOfTime: I need this because I install progam will install the actual program on the machine and write its path to .bashrc and put an icon on the desktop. The usercan install the program in a directory of his choosing
<LordOfTime> .bashrc is a per-user file
<Kovica> LordOfTime: yes..
<LordOfTime> so ~/Any/Path will become /home/[user]/Any/Path
<LordOfTime> so unless they have Any/Path in their own home dir, it won't work
<LordOfTime> :p
<Kovica> LordOfTime: the user will install it in its home directory
<LordOfTime> Kovica:  oh... kay......
<LordOfTime> i think you've messed up something, but...
<LordOfTime> in Dolphin, my script's supposed to open a test file from a variable'd path location
<LordOfTime> and its working fine
<LordOfTime> so...
<LordOfTime> *shurgs*
<FloodBotK1> LordOfTime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LordOfTime> shut up floodbot
<Kovica> LordOfTime: hmm. What could I do wrong..
<Kovica> LordOfTime: oh well.. Thanks for your help. It's a bit late here (4:40 in the morning). I have to go.. Bye
<ussher_> when launching games they often try to take over the whole screen.  Is there a way to force them to launch into a single window that i can position where i want it?
<ussher_> for example 'teeworlds' a game from the standard repos
<Avihay> ussher_: try "man teeworlds" or ask google
<gio3505> hello guys, anyone here?
<xieyi> hi, what is the matter
<gio3505> I was trying to install kubuntu via wubi, but kubuntu was not listed in desktop environments. Have any idea?
<xieyi> sorry, I am newbie too :-p
<gio3505> lol, k
<gio3505> its odd though, cause the website says that wubi allows you to install it, but the only environment listed is ubuntu...
<xieyi> maybe you can install kubuntu on virtual machine
<gio3505> nah, kinda wanted to dualboot it. ill try the ubuntu channel.
<xieyi> has anyone know how to edit formula in calligra word?
<jpgeek1> hey there Kubuntu
<jpgeek1> I have been trying to change the font size in xterm via the .Xresources file
<jpgeek1> however setting the faceSize: only works if I set the font as well
<jpgeek1> and setting the font to anything other than -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso10646-1
<jpgeek1> makes Japanese input not show the qlyphs any more
<jpgeek1> might someone be able to kindly point me in the right direction?
<jxjl> good morning, I am trying new kde telephaty, but I have problem, whe I add presence plasmoid, I can't see it on panel, but when I right click on place, where it should be, menu with presence pops up. is this bug or I am doing something wrong?
<cancer> http://paste.kde.org/487838/
<mcloy> how to restart samba, my windows machine shares are not showing up
<mcloy> is there a way not to install kde (remove it) but run dolphin or xchat or a video (just these applications) and do all work at command line?
<cancer> Any HELP http://paste.kde.org/487838/
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<safridzal> help please, im using kubuntu 1204, after run a wine apps, half of my desktop gone. I've try restart the plasma-desktop but its not work
<safridzal> ping
<Mamarok> safridzal: no worries, that was just a netsplit
<safridzal> whats netsplit?
<Mamarok> safridzal: that is when the server is disconnected from the network
<safridzal> owh..
<Mamarok> as you need to go through a server to reach IRC
<Mamarok> but it is nothing to worry about for the user
<safridzal> can you help me??  im using kubuntu 1204, after run a wine apps, half of my desktop gone. I've try restart the plasma-desktop but its not work
<Mamarok> safridzal: hm, did you try to just restart KDE?
<safridzal> i've try restart the box
<safridzal> and the desktop still weird
<Mamarok> weird as in no planel visible?
<safridzal> no, it like there is a space on my desktop
<safridzal> my wallpaper can fill that space
<Mamarok> safridzal: you see the panel?
<safridzal> *cant
<safridzal> Mamarok: yep, i see the panel, the wighet anything
<safridzal> ah, i;ve unlock my widget, but i cant move them.. its kind of stuck
<Mamarok> sounds like a graphical glitch to me, that usually is solved by restartin Kwin, which you do by just logging out of KDE and in again
<safridzal> i've try that
<Mamarok> you tried that already?
<safridzal> yep, not working
<Mamarok> what strange application did you try to run wiht wine?
<safridzal> a game, 4x4 evo
<safridzal> its run OK before..
<Mamarok> just a moment, I need to fin where wine stores the settings which might be the problem
<Mamarok> safridzal: check if you have a folder called .wine/
<safridzal> on my ~ ?
<Mamarok> yes, do -s -la in a konsole
<Mamarok> sorry: ls -la
<safridzal> .wine ?
<safridzal> its there
<Mamarok> then erase it, then restart KDE
<safridzal> but my game will erased then?
<safridzal> my c drive is on that .wine folder
<Mamarok> well, the game appears to be the responsible for your desktop problem, not sure you really want to run that again
<Mamarok> or at least run it as a different user
<safridzal> brb
<safridzal> Mamarok: not working
<Mamarok> safridzal: you are not on a wubi isntallation, are you?
<safridzal> no
<safridzal> its a full insatll
<safridzal> System:    Host aragorn-1215B Kernel 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64 (64 bit, gcc 4.6.3)
<safridzal>            Desktop KDE 4.8.2 (Qt 4.8.1) Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<safridzal> and my graph
<safridzal> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] bus-ID 00:01.0
<safridzal>            X.Org 1.11.3 drivers ati,fglrx (unloaded: vesa,fbdev,radeon) Resolution 1366x768@60.0hz
<safridzal>            GLX Renderer AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics GLX Version 4.2.11627 - CPC Direct Rendering Yes
<Mamarok> safridzal: changing the wallpaper didn't help I guess
<Mamarok> what if you change the desktop layout?
<safridzal> still not working
<Mamarok> even with a different desktop layout? Try the search and launch one
<safridzal> i've try to change to plasma netbook, and it fill all my screen
<safridzal> but if i choose plasma-desktop, it still there, the space
<Mamarok> that sounds like a plasma widget taking up that space and not being visible
<Mamarok> safridzal: could you please make a snapshot of what it looks like? KSnapshot is the tool for that
<safridzal> still waiting for imageshak tu load
<safridzal> i got a very slow inet here
<BluesKaj> Hi folksd
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey Mamarok , how's things ? :)
<Mamarok> fine, thanks. Triaging plasma bugs these days, quite a challenge :)
<BluesKaj> I can imagine
<safridzal> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/snapshot1xp.jpg/
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: see -offtopic for the sequel :)
<BluesKaj> yup , got it :)
<safridzal> Mamarok: http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/2840/snapshot1xp.jpg
<Mamarok> safridzal: IIUC your desktop lost it's right side, correct? Please go to the system settings -> Display and Monitor and check if the settings there are correct
<Mamarok> probably the game resized your resolution
<safridzal> Mamarok: but i can right click on that blank space
<safridzal> the monirot setting is right
<Mamarok> can you drag the widets to that space too?
<Mamarok> safridzal: can you drag the widgets to that space too?
<safridzal> cant
<safridzal> cant move the widget
<safridzal> all my wigdet
<Mamarok> you can't move them at all? weird
<Mamarok> what if you set the desktop layout to grouping desktop instead of desktop?
<Mamarok> does that help?
<Mamarok> then it is a plasma bug fixed in 4.8.3
<safridzal> how can i do that
<Mamarok> right click on the desktop -> Desktop settings -> Layout
<Mamarok> you can try between the desktop and grouping desktop
<safridzal> nnot working
<safridzal> still
<Mamarok> those are quite similar, but I had to do this at some point in 4.8.2 to have my wallpaper stretched correctly
<safridzal> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/27/snapshot2.jpeg
<Mamarok> safridzal: what is your current desktop layout? Folder view?
<safridzal> dekstop now
<safridzal> and after i change to newspaper layot, i got this:
<safridzal> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/27/snapshot3.jpeg
<Mamarok> your desktop geometry is totally off, did you check if there is a shift in the horizontal orientation in the monitor (System settings -> Display and Monitor)
<safridzal> its no rotation
<safridzal> is that relevant?
<Mamarok> safridzal: no, what is relevant is the position
<Mamarok> that should be Absolute, 0, 0
<safridzal> it is now
<Mamarok> wasn't it before?
<safridzal> it was
<safridzal> aghh
<safridzal> now i think about reinstalling
<Mamarok> no, why? Upgrade to KDE 4.8.3 might be better, it is in the kubuntu-backports PPA
<sallai> Helo
<sallai> Egy kis segítség kellenecompiz-zal kapcsolatban
<Mamarok> sallai: !hu
<sallai> Tud segíteni valaki 12.04 LTS van telepítve?
<Mamarok> sallai: this is an english cannel only, please
<Mamarok> !hu > sallai
<ubottu> sallai, please see my private message
<Mamarok> channel* actually
<sallai> Köszönöm
<Mamarok> sallai: English, please! I won't repeat that!
<BluesKaj> !hu | sallai
<ubottu> sallai: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: it's OK, I think he understood, the last word he said apparently means Thank you :)
<Mamarok> I already told him the channel
<BluesKaj> well, Mamarok , it's still not English :)
<Mamarok> yes, but you are basically repeating what I already did :)
<BluesKaj> ok , I just switched over to my test drive , so i missed that
<faglnar> Why ia Konqueror/rekonq so slow?
<Mamarok> faglnar: you have a slow computer or a slow connection maybe?
<Mamarok> Rekonq works normally fast here, compared to Chromium and Firefox on the same machine
<Mamarok> I haven't used Konqueror in ages though, can't tell about that one
<faglnar> Slow connection yes, slow computer no. Firefox and chromium are fast as usual but rekonq does take even about 10 seconds to render the webinterface of my router which is connected per gigabit lan
<BluesKaj> the problem is rekonq is the default and it's still a bit buggy
<Tm_T> faglnar: I wonder if there's some JS involved that is slow on js engine rekonq is using
<Tm_T> or something similar
<faglnar> its the luci interface from openwrt
<faglnar> but regardless of the site its significantly slower than firefox and chromium
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, rekonq keeps reloading here , I have to resize for my large monitor and it loads java or flash really slow then it reverts and I have resize again ...you might be on to something
<faglnar> also how can I turn off the offer to install flash player on konqueror/rekonq start?
<otherM> Hi...
<otherM> I can't find the channel list in Quassel
<otherM> got it
<otherM> I just want to have casual conversation. This network seems mostly technical. Where could I go instead?
<DarthFrog> #kubuntu-offtopic
<otherM> good point
<sparaj> hello to all kubuntu users
<D-coy> :|
<BluesKaj> hi sparaj
<sunitasethi> hi
<Ezim> hi sunitasethi
<sunitasethi> hi
<Joit> sunitasethi: hows your linux installation doing?
<faglnar> I just found again a way to appreciate kde
<faglnar> the incredible window behavior customization
<elfh> hello
<elfh> can anyone help me to install lmms on kubuntu 12, 64 bit? is it possible at all?  i added repositories, but when trying to install lmms i get error - not installable.
<sunitasethi> Joit: it is so far as good...it takes some time to boot up
<sunitasethi> Joit: i have ubuntu 12.04
<Ezim> elfh, https://launchpad.net/~dns/+archive/sound?field.series_filter=precise
<Joit> sunitasethi: good to hear that. I got 12.04 too, but it actually boot fast, i got a 3200mhz cpu with 1gb ram, cant complain about it, it starts faster then my other PC what first shows the boot menu and other stuff
<swecarp> elfh,  iissent lmms in muon
<Ezim> kubuntu boots okey here also
<Ezim> with 12.04 even plymouth works good :)
<elfh> swecarp, i tried install from muon, i get the following error: The "lmms" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<elfh>         Depends: lmms-common (=0.4.10-2ubuntu1), but 0.4.13-stable.git.2225-2~precise1 is to be installed
<elfh>         Recommends: caps, but it is not installable
<elfh>         Recommends: tap-plugins, but it is not installable
<elfh> Ezim, i already added those ppas
<Ezim> elfh, okey.. did not lmms that was in muon from start good enough?
<elfh> i didn't have lmms in muon from the start.
<Ezim> elfh, I you should.. weird..
<qbit> I see lmms in my Muon here too
<elfh> Ezim, i checked muon software center and couldn't find it there. then i added ppa and checked it again - no luck, then found those packets in muon package manager
<Ezim> elfh, yeah you should first search muon package manager
<Ezim> I do not use muon software center
<Ezim> do not find it good enough
<elfh> Ezim, well, i can delete those ppas and check again. will this change anything?
<Ezim> elfh, you will have the package provided by ubuntu
<Ezim> should work
<elfh> Ezim, ok, will try now
<Ezim> elfh, you know how to remove ppa?
<elfh> Ezim, just uncheck  in software sources?
<Ezim> elfh, no
<elfh> Ezim, tell me then ;)
<Ezim> elfh, you want the command line way or gui way?
<elfh> gui
<Ezim> elfh, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager
<Ezim> sudo apt-get update
<Ezim> sudo apt-get install y-ppa-manager
<Ezim> done...
<Ezim> now use y-ppa-manager
<Ezim> elfh, with y-ppa-manager you can easily remove/add ppa
<Ezim> and also many other usefull stuff
<elfh> Ezim, some errors again The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<elfh>  ardour : Depends: libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) but it is not going to be installed or
<elfh>                    libjack-0.116
<elfh>  gstreamer0.10-plugins-good : Depends: libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) but it is not going to be installed or
<elfh>                                        libjack-0.116
<elfh>  jackd2 : Depends: libjack-jackd2-0 (= 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1) but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBotK1> elfh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elfh> Ezim, errors again: http://pastebin.com/ADbL7Mtp
<elfh> btw, why removing from muon software sources is not enough?
<Ezim> elfh, try :)..
<elfh> Ezim, seems like that worked. it started installation
<Ezim> elfh, nice nice
<elfh> Ezim, it runs, thanks a lot!
<Ezim> elfh, np.
<JMichael|work> anyone else having issues with kde netbook interface being very crashy in 12.04?
<Ezim> JMichael|work, have you looked for launchpad-bugs?
<JMichael|work> Ezim: no i have not. i was just curious as to whether or not anyone here had encountered anything like this
<JMichael|work> good god.... ubuntu's servers are STILL pathetically slow. are they ever going to fix this problem?
<JMichael|work> installing KDE SC 4.8.3 right now... averaging 15kB/s down, on a GB network
<JMichael|work> estimated time is 1h 15m
<Ezim> JMichael|work, have you tried other mirror/server?
<JMichael|work> Ezim: how do you do that with PPAs?
<Ezim> JMichael|work, hehe... you mean kubuntu-backports?
<JMichael|work> Exposure_: no, just the kubuntu PPA, in this case
<danielo_> hey. I can You tell me how to share files throught nfs in 12.04
<JMichael|work> Ezim: : no, just the kubuntu PPA, in this case
<danielo_> not by samba but native linukx share native system
<danielo_> so nfs or zero conf
<danielo_> using rmb on folder I can share only by samba, but in earlier version was nfs to
<BluesKaj> danielo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<gh0ul> Any special steps one has to take to get the ibus icons in systray under 12.04? Ibus seems to work, but I get no icon.
<danielo_> thx
<danielo_> to hard for me :P
<danielo_> I will stay with samba :P
<danielo_> I remeber that earier it was working out of box
<danielo_> :P
<petersaints> exit
<ramon> hola estoy buscando alguien que hable español para conversar un rato
<BluesKaj> !es | ramon
<ubottu> ramon: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<safridzal> help please, I cant add widget to my desktop anymore, but I can add widget to panel
<safridzal> help please, I cant add widget to my desktop anymore, but I can add widget to panel
<genii-around> In settings.. workspace behaviour ... virtual desktops ... Do you have Different Widgets for Each Desktop checked off?
<safridzal> genii-around: its not checked
<genii-around> safridzal: Please check it off and apply the change, then try to add a widget after that
<safridzal> it works
<safridzal> but i lost all my widget setting on my old desktop
<safridzal> i just set 1 dekstop, how its possible ?
<genii-around> safridzal: I'm not sure, sorry
<safridzal> log off. brb
<safridzal> genii-around: it works after reboot
<safridzal> now i can add desktop widget
<safridzal> thanks genii-around
<safridzal> :D
<genii-around> You're welcome
<GH0> Does anyone know how to enable wake on lan on an Intel NIC through driver settings?
<GH0> I know you can do it in Windows, but I am not aware of how to do it through Kubuntu and my google searching-fu was not enough.
#kubuntu 2013-05-20
<elijah_> Can anyone help me with a Citrix Reciever issue?
<tetris4life> When I am trying to debug a program, what is the best way to go about this?
<tetris4life> What should I look for in an strace output?
<OerHeks> this bug applies to kubuntu too, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140873
<OerHeks> still no satisfiing solution, i do not trust this, so do no banking untill it get fixed
<OerHeks> 2 hours off after boot, BIOS is oke, checking and checking...
<OerHeks> there is no logical reason to set time -2 hours back, so i think i am compromized. and not only me.
<SparkySparkyBoom> hi there
<SparkySparkyBoom> how do i change my window manager temporarily?
<SparkySparkyBoom> on ubuntu, i can just choose at the login screen
<shadeslayer> which one do you want to use ?
<shadeslayer> and why would you want to replace kwin ?
<SparkySparkyBoom> i want to use awesome-wm
<SparkySparkyBoom> for a bit
<SparkySparkyBoom> while im working
<SparkySparkyBoom> any ideas?
<shadeslayer> probably worth looking at the man page
<SparkySparkyBoom> i tried
<SparkySparkyBoom> didnt find anything
<SparkySparkyBoom> i cant believe it's this hard
<shadeslayer> you should be able to pass something like --replace
<SparkySparkyBoom> i found kde to be way easier than gnome and unity
<Kalidarn> hmm seems qtconfig does not work in raring ringtail
<Kalidarn> i installed qt4-qtconfig
<Kalidarn> only to get: bash: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtchooser: No such file or directory
<Kalidarn> i also noticed qt-creator seems to be some default gtK+ looking theme, not oxygen.
<Kalidarn> i wonder if it's related to bug 1175662
<ubottu> bug 1175662 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmake setting up wrong path for lrelease" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175662
<Kalidarn> qtchooser gives the same error
<valorie> might be a good idea to comment on the bug then?
<Kalidarn> yeah i just want to see if it effects anyone else
<Kalidarn> anyone else on 13.04 able to use qtconfig?
<Kalidarn> or qtchooser
<valorie> tbh, I think most of the devels who could reply to you are asleep atm
<shadeslayer> or in bed, trying to sleep, but cannot sleep due to the insane heat
<valorie> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> I don't think qtchooser is meant to be executed per se , so have a look at the man page
 * valorie directs a cooling breeze in your direction
<shadeslayer> its like 36 flipping degrees
<shadeslayer> and there's an ongoing powercut
<valorie> damn
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: i noticed qt creator in raring looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/VgbVEUd.png http://i.imgur.com/kX0FPoW.png
<Kalidarn> that is not oxygen :P, i installed this fresh from raring media
<shadeslayer> heh, possibly using Qt 5 libs ?
<Kalidarn> yeah it is
<Kalidarn> and im trying to change the theme for that, figured qt4-config or qtchooser was the way
<shadeslayer> check pmap of qtcreatoe
<shadeslayer> ah nope
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: needs an env var to switch to qt4
<shadeslayer> man page should have this documented
<Kalidarn> yeah and none of them work: you get the same error
<Kalidarn> $ qtchooser -qt=qt4
<Kalidarn> qtchooser: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qtchooser': No such file or directory
<Kalidarn> $ qtchooser -qt=qt5
<Kalidarn> qtchooser: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtchooser': No such file or directory
<Kalidarn> $ qtchooser -qt=default
<Kalidarn> qtchooser: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtchooser': No such file or directory
<FloodBotK1> Kalidarn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> it's almost as if the qt4-config package is putting the binary in the wrong place
<Kalidarn> *qt4-qtconfig
<Kalidarn> because if you do qtchooser -print-env you see:
<Kalidarn> QTTOOLDIR="/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin"
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: maybe it is this bug 1176686
<ubottu> bug 1176686 in qtchooser (Ubuntu Saucy) "qtchooser does not properly work with multiarch" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176686
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> I don't know enough to comment I am afraid
<Kalidarn> i'd say so, because if you use: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qtconfig it works
<Kalidarn> qtconfig doesn't obviously exist for qt5
<shadeslayer> ah
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: and i don't think it's possible yet to use oxygen with qt5
<Kalidarn> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14880032/native-kde-look-for-qt-5-app
<shadeslayer> yeah, not possible to use oxygen with Qt 5
<shadeslayer> you will have to wait till frameworks 5
<Kalidarn> yeah :)
<sickle_cell> i am a kubuntu user from last 6 months i am having a serious problem with OVERHEATING my laptop is Linovo Z570 4GB ram /i5-2nd Gen/2gb Nvidia Geforce/ 750gb Hard Disk
<valorie> sickle_cell: what is pushing your computer so hard?
<valorie> have you tried using 'top' or 'htop' from the cli to find out
<valorie> ?
<valorie> or even the system monitor from alt+f2 (krunner)
<sickle_cell> let me see
<sickle_cell> nepomuk controller 23% / nepomuk servicestub 21%  and rest is less then 3%
<sickle_cell> should i kill the Process ?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> probably just indexing
<valorie> there is a way to control nepomuk
<sickle_cell> sir , what is it
<valorie> if you type nepomuk into krunner (alt+f2)
<valorie> there is a config you can access
<sickle_cell> yes
<sickle_cell> sir , i set its priority to lowest . is it ok . meanwile my laptop is cooling down .
<valorie> good!
 * valorie is no sir
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sure, I think lowering the priority is better than turning it off, personally
<valorie> so you still get the indexing
<sickle_cell> valorie:  Thank's Man for helping . may god bless you
<valorie> you're very welcome, although I'm not a man either!
<valorie> :-)
<sickle_cell> *mam :-)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I hope kubuntu continues to work well for you
<valorie> I love it, and have been using it for many years
<sickle_cell> mam , what is  "  'top', 'htop' from the cli  " ?
<valorie> ha
<valorie> sorry: cli is short for commandline interface
<valorie> in other words, a console
<sickle_cell> ok
<sickle_cell> i got it
<valorie> top and htop are two cli applications for seeing what is running, how much memory is being used, etc.
<valorie> top is standard, htop must be installed
<sickle_cell> :-)
<valorie> also, they will give you the "pid" which you often need to kill a process
<valorie> although I haven't had to do that for a long while
<valorie> kubuntu is well put together
<sickle_cell> ok, yaa i learned about " pid" in my lecture. is it process Id.
<valorie> yup
<valorie> it's fun to look 'behind the scenes'
<valorie> and the pretty gui
<bigbrovar> hi guys, does kde have something close to the gnome character map which allows u insert unicode characters or symbols. I need it to insert my county's currency symbol to a report am writting
<valorie> character selector
<valorie> alt+f2
<sickle_cell> yaa , i just install htop . it is interesting
<valorie> bigbrovar: ^^
<bigbrovar> valorie: thanks :)
<fractaline> does adblock normally slow down rekonq severly?
<fractaline> or cause some issues with downloads?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bigbrovar> as much as I love to use and continue with kmail, its just not ready for enterprise
<bigbrovar> I have no choice now but to use thunderbird even though it lacks the kde integration
<fractaline> anyone have any luck with mtp devices? i've read that kio-mtp works and also that it's pretty sketchy
<fractaline> so i switched my phone to mass storage mode but there is one zip file that i still can't move. permissions seem right. not sure what next??
<fractaline> i'm trying to move the zip from the pc to the phone.  other zips have moved fine
<frogonwheels> fractaline: size?
<fractaline> 160 mb
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<fractaline> good evening BluesKaj
<goodtime> hats up
<BluesKaj> "Morning fractaline
<kdef> sound in firefox just disappeared.... constant problems after upgrading to 13.04....
<BluesKaj> but sound sourced from the pc works , right kdef ?
<kdef> yep
<kdef> the strange thing is it works in chromium.... I'm using a headset to output it for now... but, it just quit in firefox last night...
<BluesKaj> web audio isn't working , sounds like a pulseaudio problem
<BluesKaj> laptop?
<kdef> desktop
<kdef> why can't you reinstall software in muon?
<BluesKaj> kdef,  tes you can , reinstall flashplugin
<BluesKaj> yes
<kdef> can't... it's greyed out!
<kdef> how can it be a flash plugin problem if it's only firefox where I don't have sound?
<BluesKaj> flash uses flv files , your other audio files don't use flash
<BluesKaj> ok sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin installer  , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> correction : sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer  , in the terminal
<kdef> no change and I made the correction
<BluesKaj> ok type pulseaudio in the terminal, kdef
<kdef> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<kdef> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<BluesKaj> kdef , ok , install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kdef> that's installed already... re-install?
<BluesKaj> kdef , open krunner , /usr/lib/mozilla , open the plugins folder to see of the flashplayer alternative is there
<BluesKaj> kdef, open krunner with alt+F2
<Graf_Westerholt> Linux froze again.
<fractaline> i just had most but not all of the data disapear from my internal storage on my phone while trying to copy some files to it from the pc
<fractaline> that kinda freaks me out      0_o
<fractaline> BluesKaj, i just had a lot of random folders disappear from my phone while trying to copy files.   they are not in the trash they are just gone???
<fractaline> what could have happened?
<BluesKaj> fractaline, don't know , not a smartphone user
<BluesKaj> not enough room for the old filies , so they were replaced by the ones copying over
<BluesKaj> ?
<fractaline> no i couldn't copy them
<fractaline> it was acting up in mtp mode so i put it in mass storage mode then it copied a few files and folders and then i got an error on one.  i tried again to copy the file no go.
<fractaline> tried to copy from phone to pc a different file and it worked. tried a another zip file from the phone's microSD to the internal storage and got the error again.  i could copy jpeg but not zip. at least not the 160mb zip
<fractaline> so i installed kio-mtp and tried mtp again and i got access denied. not an error just at the bottom of the dolphin window
<fractaline> i mounted and unmounted a couple times and then a seemingly random bunch of folders we gone
<BluesKaj> install mtp-tools ?
<BluesKaj> or mpt-tools rather
<fractaline> no
<BluesKaj> too many shortforms meanibg almostr the same things become confusing after a while
<BluesKaj> anyway  mtp-tools is supposed to help your settings
<Cartoons> hello. im getting this error http://pastebin.com/xrDMTfwJ
<Cartoons> doesnt matter what app i use to try and read dvds
<fractaline> i've never had that kind madness connecting my phone to pc....      :(
<Cartoons> fractaline, MTP device?
<BluesKaj> !mtp
<BluesKaj> the factoid bot is beoming mostly useless lately
<smartboyhw_> lol
<BluesKaj> becoming
<fractaline> Cartoons, yes
<fractaline> but i also used mass storage mode
<BluesKaj> media transfer protocl
<Cartoons> fractaline well good luck with that, MTP support in linux is crap
<fractaline> although i think the damage was done in mtp mode
<Cartoons> fractaline likely your phone will not work in mass storage, what OS version is it?
<fractaline> android 4.2.2
<Cartoons> frac, likely the damage was done switching between them, the point of MTP is that apps can not access the SD card while in mass storage but can in MTP
<Cartoons> ah yea 4.x does NOT like mass storage mode at all and technicly you should not have the abaility to use it
<Cartoons> google android 4 mtp mass storage, that mind the info i found 6mo ago or go ask in #android
<fractaline> of course i did not switch while connected but yes it must have been somehow between the two.  and yes i'm running modified firmware on the phone which comes with risk
<Cartoons> yea dont use mass storage on newer androids. exactly what is messed up for you?
<fractaline> some folders disappeared from my internal storage
<fractaline> poof
<fractaline> ;)
<fractaline> seemingly random ones
<fractaline> but not DCIM that was handy
<Cartoons> ouchy. time to reset to factory or reflash
<fractaline> oh and now i can't mount properly,
<Cartoons> ah reflash from your nandroid backup
<Cartoons> ttl
<fractaline> no they were on the /storage,   so nothing drastic
<kdef> anyone know how to fix firefox sound problems?
<kdef> since firefox went to 21, it's been a major failure... do ppl at mozilla not care?
<kdef> I found my problem also occurs in windows if you can believe it
<yossarianuk> kdef:  no such issues here - I use firefox as sole browser (work+play) (in kubuntu) is it a html issue/flash/what ?
<kdef> but, what version?!?
<kdef> wish I knew...
<yossarianuk> 21.0
<kdef> but, this 100% describes my problem...
<kdef> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/958548
<kdef> was trying to google anything that was similar... just stumbled on it... but, it's the same for me... firefox sound doesn't work flash video works.... google chome both video and sound works
<yossarianuk> does it work in chrome/konqueror, etc ?
<kdef> vlc - sound works... so, it's just sound when using firefox (flash videos) ... for e.g. youtube
<yossarianuk> so its a flash issue
<yossarianuk> I have never had good flash in 32bit linux
<yossarianuk> 64bit is fine
<kdef> I am using 64-bit
<yossarianuk> what version of flash?
<kdef> i meant the symptoms are the same... they are using windows 32 bit but I think it's not OS-specific or even 32 vs 64
<yossarianuk> does it work in Chrome/konquerror
<BluesKaj> kdef, did you check /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for the flashplayer ?
<yossarianuk> have you checked your volume settings ?
<kdef> what do u mean, what ver. of flash?  11.2?
<yossarianuk> i would do this
<kdef> I'm using the latest flash player
<yossarianuk> (this will remove all flash cookies
<yossarianuk> rm -rf ~/.macomedia  ~/.adobe
<kdef> Blue, can you tell me how?
<yossarianuk> then restart firefox
<kdef> vol is fine as other sounds work, remember?
<yossarianuk> try my previous commmand and restart firefox
<BluesKaj> kdef, alt+F2 ,  /usr/lib/mozilla/ , then open the plugins folder
<yossarianuk> Do you see flash plugin in
<yossarianuk> about:plugins
<yossarianuk> i.e put this in the firefox address bar
<yossarianuk> about:plugins
<yossarianuk> you should see
<BluesKaj> it may not show
<kdef> Blue, I'm looking at the plugins now
<yossarianuk> Shockwave Flash -     File: libflashplayer.so -     Version: 11,2,202,285     State: Enabled     Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<kdef> Blue, what should be there?   6 plugins are there
<BluesKaj> kdef, where ...in /usr/lib/mozilla or about:plugins?
<kdef>     File: libflashplayer.so   Version: 11,2,202,285    State: Enabled  Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<kdef> looks ok, yoss
<yossarianuk> ok try clearing out your flash dirs then restarting firefox
<yossarianuk> i.e
<kdef> Blue, ?
<yossarianuk> 1 shitdown firefox
<yossarianuk> (killall firefox)
<yossarianuk> *shutdown*
<BluesKaj> kdef , read my post above
<kdef> delete the plugins from that folder?
<yossarianuk> no
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> just want to see what's there
<yossarianuk> to clear out your flash temp files
<yossarianuk> rm -rf ~/.macomedia  ~/.adobe
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, hang on a sec
<yossarianuk> okie
<kdef> the 6 plugins are in the folder /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BluesKaj> 6 plgins ..you only need one , flashplayer-alternative.so
<kdef> I have that one
<kdef> one is a java plugin, one is a google talk plugin but yes, everything looks okay....  this is frustrating!
<BluesKaj> yes , then delete all the other flash plugins
<BluesKaj> leave the java stuff alone
<BluesKaj> looks ok what are the others besides google , and java
<BluesKaj> ?
<kdef> the others are related to google talk except for one
<BluesKaj> looks doesn't cut it kdef , we need to know what else is there
<kdef> nsdejevu.so
<BluesKaj> which one ?
<BluesKaj> kdef, is nsdejevu the correct spelling ?
<kdef> oops, nsdejavu.so
<kdef> it's for djview images?
<kdef> djvu, I mean
<BluesKaj> yeah , so do you actaually have the the flashplayer-alternative.so file , kdef ?
<kdef> Blue, yep
<kdef> I'm lost... everything looks right so :-(
<BluesKaj> so FF isn't using that plugin like it should
<kdef> right
<BluesKaj> , ok now yossarianuk .lets hear your view on this
<kdef> I don't want to delete anything without knowing why or what I'm doing
<yossarianuk> all I am suggesting is deleting your temp flash settings/caache
<yossarianuk> then restarting firefox
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk>  rm -rf ~/.macomedia  ~/.adobe
<yossarianuk> you could always backup the folders...
<kdef> I can copy that into CLI?    rm -rf ~/.macomedia  ~/.adobe
<yossarianuk> mv ~/.macomedia /.macomedia.flash.sucks
<BluesKaj> because I'm stumped , I'm running FF21 as well ,but I don't have any issues except in about:plugins I also have something new , but it's the HTML5 switch I think
<yossarianuk> mv  ~/.adobe
<yossarianuk> sorry
<yossarianuk> mv   ~/.adobe  ~/.adobe.flash.sucks
<yossarianuk> its worth a go - that's what I would do
<BluesKaj> macromedia
<yossarianuk> what URL is it your having issues with ?
<yossarianuk> if you delete the temp/cache files and it still doesn't work does it work in google chrome?
<kdef> i don't know how to delete the temp cache fiels
<yossarianuk>  rm -rf ~/.macomedia  ~/.adobe
<yossarianuk> sorry
<ovidiu-florin_> Hello World :D
<yossarianuk>  rm -rf ~/.macromedia  ~/.adobe
<kdef> I did that but no change
<yossarianuk> ok did you do it then restart apache
<yossarianuk> firefox
<yossarianuk> (not apache - also note the latest line - I had made a mistake  previously)
<yossarianuk> m -rf ~/.macromedia  ~/.adobe
<yossarianuk> rm -rf ~/.macromedia  ~/.adobe
<yossarianuk> if it still doesn;t work - does it in chrome ?
<yossarianuk> also what is the URL?
<kdef> I just want to find the hidden files... but, it's impossible in Dolphin... maybe I'll install another distro....
<yossarianuk> which hidden files
<yossarianuk> what URL are you having issues with
<kdef> ANY
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, yes he said chrome flash works
<kdef> ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache  ???   whatever it is
<BluesKaj> kdef, open dolphin ,>edit> show hidden files
<ovidiu-florin> Success!!! I am finnaly back online :D:D:D
<yossarianuk> to view hidden files
<yossarianuk> click 'control' -> show hidden files
<yossarianuk> or press Atl+ .
<lordievader> kdef: In dolphin go to View -> Show hidden files
<BluesKaj> oops view rather
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: What was your problem?
<yossarianuk> *its 'control' in kubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Not for me, got the 'window menubar' widget in my task bar ;)
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: I mean there is no 'vierw' menu
<yossarianuk> 'view'
<BluesKaj> I have
<yossarianuk> there is a 'control' one
<BluesKaj> "view"
<yossarianuk> are you running 13.04 ? and did you fresh install ?
<kdef> it's in my home... ugh...  sorry
<BluesKaj> yoss you haven't enabled ther menubar in dolphin
<kdef> what a mess...  folders everywhere...  no wonder so many problems with flash ... so fsdfasdf inefficient!
<kdef> yes, 13.04
<yossarianuk> well blame adobe for that mess.
<kdef> it's an upgrade... everything was working fine until this
<kdef> yes, I hate adobe.. wish someone would kill it
<kdef> why hasn't html5 not taken off?
<BluesKaj> kdef, I upgraded as well ,and I don't have that problem yours seems unique
<yossarianuk> flash is fine now...
<kdef> Blue, didn't you read that page?
<yossarianuk> that was a random person using 32bit WinXO
<yossarianuk> XP
<kdef> i bet other linux ppl will have that problem if not already... you just haven't come across any others yet
<yossarianuk> what URL are you having problems with
<yossarianuk> ?
<kdef> what are you talking about?
<yossarianuk> Why don;t you see if other ppl here have the issue ?
<BluesKaj> the powers that be , who write the webpages still use "whatworks" in most cases and are afraid to write in HTML5
<kdef> 'what url?!?'  I already said, I have no sound in firefox... any youtube video etc.  no sound!
<yossarianuk> have you tried the adobe flashplugin in another browser - to work out if its the browser or plugin @ fault.
<yossarianuk> kdef: sorry
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, it works in chromium
<BluesKaj> for him
<kdef> chromium works so it's a firefox problem, I think
<yossarianuk> ok - sorry I didn;t realise ' chromium'
<kdef> well, firefox + (adobe) flash sound = problem - for me
<yossarianuk> I know he said it worked in chrome but thats a different version of flash
<yossarianuk> 11.7 instead of 11.2
<lordievader> HTML5 isn't officially released yet/
<lordievader> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML5#Plan_2014
<yossarianuk> only google chrome has latest version of flash on linux....
<kdef> yoss, that's true... good point
<yossarianuk> isn;t there a HTML5 version of youtube though ?
<kdef> I think it could be firefox 21 but you guys have it working in 21...  geez :(
<yossarianuk> in which case I suggest you trying with a clean firefox profile.
<BluesKaj> I drpped chrome ...not integrating it's tab fonts for large screens
<yossarianuk> or temp moving your old one
<yossarianuk> chrome is crap at copying and pasting text also...
<goekhan> hello, in dolphin, how can i make places panel icon only?
<goekhan> there is no right-click option for this
<goekhan> oh, i just realized how to do this: go hardcore and edit each entry
<goekhan> remove the label
<jdoles> test
<kdef_> works in safe mode but very quiet... have to turn mixer way up....  this is sad
<kdef_> i might look at what other distros are good to install ... tired fo kde and kubuntu and all the bugs that come with it
<kdef> Quassel just disappeared so I thought it crashed... now a 2nd re-appeared... what a joke this distro is... sorry
<kdef_> Blue, still there?   koss?
<kdef_> sound returned... lol .... so f.... up
<kdef_> it's buggy...  the sound goes really low and then all of a sudden comes back... this is REALLY annoying if you're using headphones!
<kdef> don't know what i did.... just went to safe mode for firefox
<kdef> and restarted
<BluesKaj> kdef, have you rebooted since and have you updated/upgraded and dist-upgraded at all ?
<BluesKaj> since your OS upgrade
<kdef_> rebooted
<kdef_> I run the muon updater... so, it's all up to date
<kdef_> I'm at:  3.8.4-030804-generic
<BluesKaj> ok now check youtube in FF
<kdef_> I have sound, I said... but, it's very low... mixer is at 50% or half... I need it at 80 to get something I can hear
<npdp2> \j freenode
<BluesKaj> kdef_, open alsamixer and crank the vol ctrls
<imgx64> I installed kubuntu-active to try Plasma Active, but now KDE Plasma Workspace gives me a black screen when I log in. What can I do?
<Basil1x> Is there a way to add programme icons to the bar beside the rekonq icon?  I use other programmes I'd rather have there.
<oye> imgx64: check Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<Basil1x> Ooh!  Nevermind.  I've found it myself.
<smartboyhw_> Heh, not yet at my agenda item on Mumble?
<smartboyhw_> Oops wrong chan:P
<smartboyhw_> Sorry guys
<ace__> I just installed Kubuntu 13.04 on my laptop. My wireless is running real slow. It has a Realtek RTL8187SE wireless lan controller. I searched but cannot find anything helpful. Can someone help me to get this working?
<kesten> hello
<kesten> I've been having kernel panics since upgrading to 13.04.
<kesten> is this a know issue?  inteli5 quad core (2010) with an ati HD5470 graphics card
<BluesKaj> kesten, during boot ?
<kesten> no, during normal operation
<kesten> sometimes i catch a glimpse of "kernel panic" messages during boot up, presumably from the previous failure.
<BluesKaj> kesten, and you've run the normal updates and upgrades since ?
<kesten> i upgraded to saucy.  It seems a little better.  Only one crash since that, 12 hrs ago.
<kesten> just did a apt-get update
<BluesKaj> run a dist-upgrade as well
<kesten> ok.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> yes
<kesten> thanx.  i'll get back to you.
<BluesKaj> kesten, and technically 13.10 support is in the #ubuntu+1 chan
<kesten> ah, thanks.  my #ubuntu didn't work any more.
<BluesKaj> which irc client are you using?
<kesten> konversation
<BluesKaj> just add #ubuntu in the serverlist>edit>add channel setting
<BluesKaj> but you can join by typing  /join ubuntu in the server text
<kesten> ok thanks.
<BluesKaj> ok gotta go for a while...BBL
<sil> terminator
<Infester> Any recommendations for tools/software that would help make my kubuntu more productive
<cp_> define "productive"
<Infester> Fair enough. I'm looking for software that helps manage programs, files, to help you in finding things quickly, working on multiple projects at once
<Infester> i've configured dual desktops, virtual machine for the software I do need windows for
<Infester> but I am wondering if there are some other useful things that I haven't heard of before
<lordievader> Infester: Muon is the default package manager in Kubuntu.
<cp_> hmm
<cp_> Infester:  as lordievader said, Muon is the software manager default in Kubuntu, I however would recommend instead a coupling of it with Synaptic
<cp_> I use both, but I must say Synaptic does much better categorizing and searching/indexing
<lordievader> Or the apt suite :)
<Infester> thanks I'll check those out
<lordievader> For completeness sake: apt is comandline stuff. Many GUI package managers use apt as their back-end.
<tom_> dd
<tom_> Kai ???
#kubuntu 2013-05-21
<fractaline> why would i not be able to transfer to a flash drive with dolphin??
<fractaline> i can't open KwikDisk at all it tries and then stops but gives no error.  i'm trying to check permissions on the drive because i can't transfer for some reason
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<fractaline> hi you
<fractaline> had you been here a while ago i would have had a mess of a question for you BluesKaj
<fractaline> again   ;)
<BluesKaj> so you solved them , fractaline ? ..good :)
<fractaline> more or less
<fractaline> i was trying to transfer to a flash drive that had a bootable iso on it which changed the permissions it seems
<fractaline> it showed the iso as a separate drive. and i couldn't seem to access the properties of the flash drive, just the iso...
<fractaline> for me it has been a bit of a steep learning curve switching to kubuntu
<fractaline> but i'm getting there
<fractaline> on other distros i could write to a flash drive with an iso on it so long as there was room but it seems not to be the case here
<BluesKaj> fractaline, how were accessing the properties of the flash drive ...it has to be treated like any other drive ..property changes have to be made with the partition manager
<fractaline> in dolphin i right click on an empty space to get the menu and saw permissions
<fractaline> i'm so bad at phrasing my questions/descriptions....  sorry
<fractaline> i did not try to change at the time
<fractaline> i see now that i can't
<fractaline> but where can i?
<fractaline> BluesKaj, ?
<BluesKaj> fractaline, I'm having the same problem with my shared folders on my windows drive ....glad you brought this up . I didn't have permissions problem previous to this ...not sure what it could be.
<BluesKaj> I haven't tried accessing any folders on the windows drive for a while
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<fractaline> :)
<TTilus> hola! my kjots lost all of its notes
<TTilus> there are a set of .book files in ~/.kde/share/apps/kjots
<TTilus> and they seemingly contain my notes
<TTilus> but when i launch kjots it is totally blank
<OerHeks> Check if the Akonadi server is running. It won't work without that > http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59557-Kjots-does-not-work
<TTilus> OerHeks: it is
<TTilus> OerHeks: actually, theres two of them :)
<OerHeks> this is all i can find, besides lots of issues
<TTilus> both as me
<TTilus> hum, maybe restarting akonadi
<TTilus> no avail
<mickmane_> I installed Kubuntu for the first time yesterday and have tried to start steam. However, Steam and the computer freezes hard some fifteen seconds after I start HL2.  I use nvidia GTX 260 and the proprietary drivers. Any ideas?
<baltolkien> Hello
<baltolkien> Someone has lost the Nepomuk options in Dolphin?
<BluesKaj> baltolkien, have you ?
<baltolkien> Hi
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Proximus> Kubuntunians
<Proximus> Kubuntu is so much better than gnome
<Proximus> KDE4LIFE
<bai_> hello everyone
<oye> The Xbox One <3
<SonikkuAmerica> Blechhh
<TTilus> my kjots lost all of its books/notes, found ~/.kde/share/apps/kjots which seemed to contain my notes, but apparently now kjots uses akonadi to store notes and they reside in ~/.local/share/notes, which has a set of empty directories
<TTilus> each run of kjotsmigrator (which i assume is supposed to convert from .book files to akonadi storage) produces one more set of empty directories and just hangs
<TTilus> any idea?
<BluesKaj> TTilus, have you setup and .. I have to askstarted the akonadi server
<BluesKaj> I have to ask the obvious
<BluesKaj> oops , lost my glasses for min there ...couldn't seewhat was in the chat text
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase , is akonadi server setup
<BluesKaj> BBL
<rosco_y> can anyone recommend a wysiwyg editor for WordPress?
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, blogilo ?
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: hi--how have you been?
<rosco_y> I didn't understand your question?
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, it was an answer to your question , does blogilo fit your need?
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: ty--I was a bit confused here ;(  I'll give Blogilo a look-see :)
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: thank you again--I think Blogilo was just what I need :)
<BluesKaj> ok rosco_y  , hope it works for you
<vassie> hello, i need some help updating an app i packaged for raring
<vassie> i've built it but need to sign it
<vassie> i'm on a new pc so need (i think) to download my gpg key
<lordievader> vassie: I have a feeling this question is more suited for #kubuntu-devel (might be wrong though).
<vassie> :) they pointed me here
<mr-rich> Kubuntu 11.04 - latest updates - I go to System Settings->Multimedia->Phonon and the app just hangs and never gives me the phonon settings screen ... end up having to kill it vis CLI ... any ideas?
<mr-rich> Sound problems ... Kubuntu 12.04 (LTS) ... can't change anything in phonon for the built in sound card ...
<mr-rich> Can I delete the card and re-detect it?
#kubuntu 2013-05-22
<alvin> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu. It wasn't really what I expected.
<oye> How is that?
<alvin> At first boot, plasma crashes a few times. How can I set the default panels in plasma? (Not: erasing .kde. I already did that and it's the same trouble as on fresh start.)
<alvin> Also, I set the language to 'English' (in KDE, actually, I let the default stand) and the country to "Belgium". Now, all my locales, except LANG are German...
<alvin> A friend had the same problem. I thought he just selected something wrong.
<alvin> Is there some plasmarc file I can copy?
<caldera> hi
<caldera> I have problems with shares on kubuntu
<caldera> can anybody help me
<alvin> You never know until you ask
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fractaline> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey fractaline
<fractaline> where are you?
<fractaline> globaly speaking
<BluesKaj> Ontario Canada
<BluesKaj> fractaline, you in Brisbane Australia ?
<fractaline> far north
<BluesKaj> was guessing by your IP , mine shows me 40 miles to east of my actual location ..it's where the "switch" is located
<fractaline> 24 hour drive
<fractaline> what do you use to see the ip?
<BluesKaj> from brisbane ?
<fractaline> yes
<BluesKaj> whois
<BluesKaj> I use a znc bouncer to connect to freenode
<fractaline> is that why i can't see?
<BluesKaj> no , I also hve my nicks cloaked with freenode
<BluesKaj> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<fractaline> aha...
<fractaline> man that bot is versatile
<BluesKaj> it's a good method of preventing irate users from getting to the first stage of trying to track you down..
<fractaline> :O
<fractaline> but you're too nice...
<dundee> Hi all. Is there a way how to make kubuntu show services being started on boot up?
<fractaline> Canadians are nice
<BluesKaj> a russian guy managed to hammer my router waaay back and he also tried to steal my nick ...nasty piece of work
<menace> is there any problem when i mix the update and the backport repository from the kubuntu team?
<BluesKaj> menace, there shouldn't be  , backports are part of the repos and work fine when enabled
<BluesKaj> !backports | menace
<ubottu> menace: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<menace> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<yofel> menace: you're probably looking for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs, there shouldn't be any issues, but it's not explicitely tested either
<wilmaaaah> hi! i'm looking for software to produce pro/con lists. any recommendations? tia
<gade> 111
<gade> ?
<gade> what's this?
<Pici> This is the official Kubuntu support Channel
<gade> ok
<decci> How to install dell dtk iso on ubuntu
<decci> Anyone tried hands on Dell syscfg and related on Ubuntu
<OerHeks> decci, AFAIK you can easily install the debs >> http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/deb/latest/
<decci> OerHeks: Is it similar to dtk.iso which dell provides
<decci> OerHeks: Similar to ftp://ftp.dell.com/sysman/dtk_2.4.1_41_Linux.iso
<gade> PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S  %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<gade> 17101 gade      39  19 58432  38m 7708 S  69.0  1.0   0:42.71 virtuoso-t
<gade> 17410 gade      39  19 99792  20m  15m S  29.2  0.5   0:14.13 nepomukservices
<FloodBotK1> gade: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gade> Take up memory
<gade> ok
<gade> sorry
<gade>  I don't known   what's   the  " virtuoso-t" and "nepomukservices"  ,   when i  start the  OS    take up my  "CPU"
<gade> Good night ~   Some friends ~      Bye~  all my friends~
<roland> hi!. I updated a kubuntu 12.04 system and after updating KDE won't boot anymore
<roland> I'm able to get into recovery console, but startx won't work
<lordievader> roland: Have you installed a video card driver? And if so, how?
<roland> I installed ati driver from ati website, from the commandline
<howard_>  Next Kubuntu team meeting is listed as Wednesday, 21 Nov 2012 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/ContactUs
<howard_> When is the actual date for the meeting?
<lordievader> There was probably a kernel update among the update you've installed. Try reinstalling the video-driver.
<lordievader> roland: It's the downside of a manual driver install, kernel updates usually break the driver.
<roland> lordievader: thanx, reinstalling driver helped
<lordievader> roland: Good to hear :)
<roland> I wonder, why doesn't the amd driver installer warn, to not do any kernel updates
<lordievader> roland: I have a feeling you are expected to know that.
<howard_> When is next Kubuntu team meeting?
<roland> they could implement a reinstall callback after kernel update, that shouldn't be that hard
<EwithTheBigD123> Hey I'm having some issues installing any drivers. I keep getting errors and all the log files look the same. I was wondering if anyone could help  http://pastebin.com/Kr60JQXT
<EwithTheBigD123> if anyone is out there
<BluesKaj> what's your question , EwithTheBigD123
<EwithTheBigD123> is there anyway to fix it?
<lordievader> EwithTheBigD123: Could it be that /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx-updates_2%3a9.012-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb is corrupted?
<EwithTheBigD123> i tried a complete reinstall and that would have fixed it, but it didnt
<ka___> Just rebooted and suddenly network manager is gone on my main machine. What to do? A reinstall?
<divhim> hello :)
<lordievader> Hey divhim
<rosco_y> how do you install fonts?
<rosco_y> I downloaded a ttf font that I want to use in gimp
<Unit193> rosco_y: Put them in ~/.fonts/  and run fc-cache
<rosco_y> Unit193: ty :)
<genii-around> or xset fp rehash
<rosco_y> genii-around: thanks :)
<cp> rosco_y:   kdesudo to system settings > font management [at the bottom] > add
<cp> if you don't want them system-wide, they just run systemsettings without kdesudo :)
<rosco_y> cp--Thanks!
<acteek> hello
<BluesKaj> acteek, hi
<acteek> There is someone from Russia
<BluesKaj> !ru | acteek
<ubottu> acteek: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<paul__> screen saver issues...anyone??
<paul__> it keeps kicking in even tho Ive turned it off
<valorie> paul__: screen saver, or screen locker?
<paul__> saver
<valorie> I dunno then
<paul__> thx anywho
<paul__> I turned off the power management service...we'll c how that worked
#kubuntu 2013-05-23
<fractaline> where do i access lightDM settings?     as in changing the login background?
<fractaline> lol...   nvm
<ruut> hello
<ruuts> hello
<ruut> whats up
<pasjrwoctx> Can anyone help me get my computer to allow me to watch Over the Air TV?
<stacky> can someone please help me in solving this error
<stacky> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5633220
<valorie> stacky: this doesn't look kubuntu connected; rather apache
<valorie> stacky: unfortunately it doesn't look like apache uses freenode
<valorie> there is an #apache channel, but only one in it -- maybe a bot which can tell you more
<stacky> valorie: ok .. :(
<stacky> valorie: still thank u :)
<valorie> also, the #ubuntu-server folks might be able to help
<valorie> since they serve up the LAMP stack
<valorie> I guess I'd start there
<doleyb_> Is there an easy way to change alt-tab behavior to like previous releases?
<jdrab> doleyb_: what do you mean by that? how did alt-tab behave in previous releases?
<doleyb_> In earlier kubuntu, I could press alt-tab and see the titles for all windows at once (vertical list).  Now it shows only one title at a time, with a huge (500 px) icon above it.
<kub> does anyone know how to get rid of arabic-indic numbers?
<jdrab> kub: you mean this? http://imgur.com/uNvnW6o
<omkar_dba> my fav OS KUBUNTU Linux
<oye> Good.
<yossarianuk> 13.04 is the least stable realise I have seen ...
<yossarianuk> My pc now only correctly starts/shuts down 50% of the time
<yossarianuk> I have to power off (or resuib)
<yossarianuk> same @ home + work
<yossarianuk> tried debian 7 the other day - no problems at all - same goes for Arch linux.
<yossarianuk> I think its the ubuntu base ...
<yossarianuk> However 13.04 was also launched with a bug meaning you got no taskbar/menu on dual screen syste,s
<yossarianuk> *systems*
<yossarianuk> not great.......
<yossarianuk> (thats fixed now - however people install kubuntu will still have no taskbar/menu if they login to kde before updating...
<hateball> Well, 13.04 is not an LTS release, and as you said stuff has been patched now
<yossarianuk> not the fact that my kubuntu doesn;t correctly startup/shutdown 50% of the time...
<yossarianuk> not just 1 machine either - 3 of them
<yossarianuk> (all using Nvidia...)
<yossarianuk> hey Kubuntu is still my fav distro btw.
<hateball> Well the only way to get it fixed is to submit a bug report then :)
<yossarianuk> non LTS shouldn't mean alpha/beta....
<yossarianuk> i have done
<yossarianuk> the dual screen fix has been done
<yossarianuk> (however will still effect a new user)
<yossarianuk> unless they go to console and apt-get upgrade 'before' logging in the first time
<hateball> I figure most new users installing will choose to pull down upgrades with the install
<yossarianuk> but that doesn;t install them...
<yossarianuk> it downloads them.
<yossarianuk> until you install them...
<joetacos> how do i get pass the Ubuntu 13.04 installer it hangup
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<fractaline> buddy
<rd1381> every new folder that i create in my home folder i cant delet it
<mr-rich> in dolphin or cli?
<rd1381> dolphin
<rd1381> w8
<rd1381> oh
<rd1381> it seems that my new folders becomes write protected
<BluesKaj> rd1381, use real english pls , we don't use text shortforms here
<BluesKaj> :)
<rd1381> ok
<rd1381> or should use another word because ok in not english
<rd1381> or should use another word because ok is not english
<BluesKaj> w8=wait  ..thenI shouls use please instead of pls , etc , no U for you , like that
<rd1381> ok
<BluesKaj> ok is english , it's in the dictionary
<BluesKaj> !u | rd
<ubottu> rd: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<BluesKaj> rd1381, ^
<pavel> hi
<rd1381> so can you answer my question or are you trying to educate me?
<BluesKaj> I didn't see your question , my server dropped it's connection and I just rejoined
<pavel> привет
<BluesKaj> !ru | pavel
<ubottu> pavel: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> guess i have to switch servers ,znc is becoming unreliable ,,brb
<ravage> hi. can someone tell me how to save my display/monitor  default settings in kubuntu 13.04?
<BluesKaj_> ravage, depends on your display and monitor configuration in system settings and what options are available , or if you have a graphics card GUI with optional settings that can be saved there.
<BluesKaj_> for example I have a nvidia gui available in kmenu>settings where I can save my settings to xoirg.conf if I wish ..altho i have no need to do so.
<BluesKaj_> ravage,^
<ravage> BluesKaj, i have the full kde available. i can set all my settings in kmenu->settings. there is just no way to save it as default
<ravage> (onboard intel graphics)
<BluesKaj_> you could create an xorg.conf file , ravage , sudo Xorg -configure
<ravage> yes i think i could. but isnt it a real shame that KDE can configure my multi monitor setzp but cant save it?
<ravage> *setup
<ravage> 12.10 managed that perfectly
<BluesKaj_> ravage, maybe there is a way , but I'm not familiar with multi-monitor setups :(
<BluesKaj_> how was it done in 12.10?
<ravage> there was a "save as defaults" button :P
<BluesKaj_> in system settings> display&monitor?
<ravage> right
<ravage> i only have the german version running atm. but all i can see is are the 2 buttons on the bottom
<ravage> or.. 3 with help
<ravage> but nothing to actually save my settings
<ravage> resets on every reboot
<BluesKaj_> wouldn't a xorg.conf file help save those settings
<alvin> FAT32 is now a futuristic filesystem! I formatted a USB drive and saw this: mkfs.vfat 3.0.14 (23 Jan 2023)
<BluesKaj_>  ravage perhaps a update/upgrade/dist-upgradewill restore "save as defaults" option.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good thanks , you ?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<lordievader> Bit tired.
<mydogsnameisrudy> hit by lighting last nite system was down.. run fdisk all is well ;) love linux
<OerHeks> nice, mydogsnameisrudy
<OerHeks> you must really try hard to brick your hdd, simple powerfailure should do no harm
<mydogsnameisrudy> well i backup everything  but for some reason it got screwed up . ill look into that
<tiamos> hi all
<kpuljek> any ideas on how to install nvidia drivers on aspire v3, it has a geforce 710M and it just doesn't work
<lordievader> kpuljek: Open the jockey, search in the menu for "Additional Drivers".
<kpuljek> it lists nothing there
<kpuljek> i tried nvidia-current, current-updates and -experimental, it won't work
<kpuljek> (by hand, obviously)
<lordievader> kpuljek: The nVidia website comes up with the 319 driver.
<BluesKaj> kpuljek, describe , won't work
<kpuljek> won't work: i have a fixed 640x480 resolution and can't change it. nvidia-settings says that I don't have any nvidia drivers active
<kpuljek> before installing them i had a full blown resolution, but figured that proprietary drivers are better
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted since installing the driver
<kpuljek> BluesKaj: yup, a bunch of times already
<kpuljek> so, it went like this: installed 12.04, had a full resolution, ran jockey, nothing there. installed drivers by hand, ended up with unchangeable 640x480
<BluesKaj> actually the nouveau driver works very well ,including desktop effects etc , that's the default after a fresh install
<kpuljek> how can i revert to it, not even sure
<BluesKaj> remove the presnt nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> reboot
<kpuljek> i suppose that's the bumblebee-nvidia, the last one i tried
<BluesKaj> oh now you tell us , dual gpus ...luvly
<kpuljek> I said that it's a 710M and that i supposed it's an optimus chip
<kpuljek> but that it says that 319 comes with support for that
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current
<kpuljek> but 319 won't stick either
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<kpuljek> ok, removed everything, brb
<RiotingPacifist> kde doesn't offer suspend to disk but pm-hibernate and suspend work
<yofel> RiotingPacifist: the GUI option is disabled by default, if pm-hibernate works for you, you can enable it: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<RiotingPacifist> thanks yofel
<[Relic]> I get a pop up when I mouse over a program in the system bar on the bottom (firefox [info] on Desktop #2), is that a widget or part of the main system;  I am not sure where to look to set colors so I can read it
<Conflict> I have a question regarding encryption.  I used LVM full disk encryption during installation.  Then during the end of the install I also checked off "Encrypt /home".  My question is: do i now have unnessicary "double encryption"?  Do I not have to encrypt /home if I'm using LVM with encryption?
<Conflict_> I have a question regarding encryption.  I used LVM full disk encryption during installation.  Then during the end of the install I also checked off "Encrypt /home".  My question is: do i now have unnessicary "double encryption"?  Do I not have to encrypt /home if I'm using LVM with encryption?
<RiotingPacifist> Conflict: I'm not 100% sure on this but I think the answer is yes, however 1) the performance hit will be minimal, 2) They are protected with different passwords 3) If somebody else shares your computer they will not be able to access your /home/name even if they have root (although if they have root they could do other stuff including install a trojan)
<Conflict> I should also clarify, I don't believe I actually have a separate /home "partition"
<RiotingPacifist> home encryption doesn't need a seperate partition it loops back onto your home, I think you will have a file , if you type mount you should be able to see it
<Conflict> ahh yes: /home/conflict/.Private on /home/conflict type ecryptfs
<Conflict> hmm this is curious though.. i have a /boot and a /boot/efi ...
<Conflict> /dev/sda2 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<Conflict> /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw)
<RiotingPacifist> macbook?
<Conflict> HP envy
<RiotingPacifist> pretty new?
<Conflict> very
<RiotingPacifist> so efi is a new type of bios, it has a partion on your disk, your boot is also installed on a seperate partition so that the efi can read it (which it can't if it's encrypted)
#kubuntu 2013-05-24
<dav7x> Hi everyone! Has anyone here been able to upgrade 12.04 to the quantal lts enablement stack wihtout breaking kubuntu (ppa) backported packages?
<valorie> dav7x: upgrading always removes the PPAs
<valorie> it would be unusual for packages to break, though
<dav7x> valorie: sure, it's because of dependency of kubuntu ppa packages on kernel names not ending in "quantal". I've read some successful upgrade stories, but following their procedure it didn't work for me.
<valorie> I'm no expert, but can you say what difficulties you encountered?
<dav7x> valorie: sorry, the issue is xserver-xorg-lts-quantal, not the kernel. But the stack upgrades kernel and xserver. Now I'm wondering if I can upgrade to the 3.5 or 3.8 kernels "by hand" (without lts stack) but keeping xserver 1.11
<valorie> far beyond what I know, but perhaps someone else can chime in
<dav7x> valorie: thank you :)
<pasjrwoctx> HELP, I have been trying for a week to get XBMC to let me watch Live TV, can anyone help?
<dav7x> pasjrwoctx: no experience with xbmc here, but a quick search got me this: www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nNHVRBlKIY
<dav7x> and this http://lifehacker.com/5981757/how-to-watch-and-record-live-tv-on-your-xbmc-media-center
<eos> hi everybody! Massive problem here: on kubuntu 13:04 64 bit when you log in into kde "nepomukservicestub nepomukfileindexer" eats all the disk IO for maybe 5 or 6 minutes and reads 3GB from the disk EVERY TIME.
<eos> is there anyone who know how to deal with it?
<cpatrick08> pastebin.com/5PDxhJXU
<valorie> cpatrick08: you might try #plasma if you get no answer here
<valorie> asking your question in channel would be a good idea though
<Name141> is Kubuntu one of the supported LTS' ?
<Name141> I know Lubuntu or something didn't have LTS support.
<Tm_T> Name141: Kubuntu is
<Name141> okie dokey
<Name141> All though I had to go in to the mirror to download it
<Name141> it wasn't on the selection drop down box on the main page
<Name141> only 13.04
<valorie> kubuntu.org has both
<valorie> latest and LTS
<Name141> I see it now
<Name141> as the second option..
<Name141> oh well
<kai-uwe> can packages from experimental be seen in muon?
<kai-uwe> the repo appears to be configured but no calligra or kolor-manager are searchable
<kai-uwe> ooops, had to select the Kubuntu Experimental from the left side
<kai-uwe> now everything is fine, sorry for the noice
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to connect Kexi to a MySQL database on another server
<LogicallyDashing> I can access this database fine by command line, but Kexi gives me error codes: 111, 2003
<LogicallyDashing> Somehow both in the same error dialog.
<LogicallyDashing> I am not having much luck getting more information on either of them. Seems like the 2003 is some generic client side error. Where should I be looking for these error codes?
<LogicallyDashing> Um... maybe just ignore me 'cause the command line mysql isn't actually working either
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pavel> привет народ, помогите
<Unit193> !ru | pavel
<ubottu> pavel: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pavel> join
<pavel>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<pavel> ?
<pavel> люди нужна помощь
<Unit193> Удалите первый пространстве
<pavel> #ubuntu-ru
<pavel> ау
<pavel> <-- Ashareth (~Ashareth@AMontsouris-156-1-121-143.w83-202.abo.wanadoo.fr) has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<ubuntu> ciao
<pavel> help
<pavel> помогите
<BluesKaj> !ru > pavel
<ubottu> pavel, please see my private message
<pavel> ru
<snikker> i've 2 user in the same group but i'm unable to write into the other directory even of it's it's set in 774 mode
<snikker> someone can help me, please?
<Artakha> snikker, to clarify; you have two users within one group and one of them cannot write a given directory?
<Artakha> run `groups` on both users and ensure they're really in the group and make sure that the directory has the group owner set properly
<snikker> yes i've two user with a common secondary group, but i'm unable to write into the directory of user-2 with user-1
<snikker> the user are both in the group
<tsimpson> when you edit a users groups it doesn't apply until after you restart the session, ie logging out and in again or closing and reopening the terminal
<Artakha> hmm i thought reopening the terminal alone was enough?
<tsimpson> that could be the problem if you haven't done that
<snikker> tsimpson: i'm alreadu loggon out
<snikker> *loggin
<tsimpson> the shell gets its permissions when you login, then everything started from the shell (including the shell the GUI is running from) inherits those permissions
<Artakha> ah, right
<snikker> other hints?
<tsimpson> snikker: did you run "groups" and check the output yet?
<snikker> yes, i've run groups and i see the goup name
<snikker> *group name
<magespawn> good day
<Artakha> ls
<Artakha> erm
<magespawn> i have just upgraded to 13.04, anybody knwo how to add back multiple desktops?
<BluesKaj> magespawn, system settings>workspace behavior>virtual desktops
<magespawn> ty BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> then you can arrange them by right clicking on virtual desktop pager in the panel and choosing 'pager settings'
<magespawn> man that has been driving me nuts, i kept clicking on windows behaviour for some odd reason
 * magespawn puts on the dunce hat and sits in the corner
<BluesKaj> magespawn, no need to beat yourself up about it , there's alot of stuff to remember , and IMO some of the placements for a lot of kde settings in system settings doesn't seem logical to me
<magespawn> BluesKaj: a bit irksome though
<pavel> Application: Оболочка Plasma (plasma-desktop), signal: Segmentation fault
<pavel> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libthread_db.so.1".
<pavel> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f514bc07780 (LWP 1617))]
<pavel> Thread 7 (Thread 0x7f5127f77700 (LWP 1625)):
<pavel> #0  0x00007fffce1ff8de in ?? ()
<pavel> #1  0x00007f513f93115d in __GI_clock_gettime (clock_id=<optimized out>, tp=<optimized out>) at ../sysdeps/unix/clock_gettime.c:116
<FloodBotK1> pavel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pavel> #27 0x00007f51486a1c0d in timerSourceDispatch (source=<optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:186
<pavel> #28 timerSourceDispatch (source=<optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:180
<pavel> #29 0x00007f51486a1c31 in idleTimerSourceDispatch (source=<optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:233
<pavel> #30 0x00007f513f67fd53 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<pavel> #31 0x00007f513f6800a0 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<pavel> #32 0x00007f513f680164 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<FloodBotK1> pavel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pavel> #33 0x00007f51486a23bf in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x17a0ad0, flags=...) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:424
<pavel> #34 0x00007f5147a9dd5e in QGuiEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=<optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qguieventdispatcher_glib.cpp:204
<BluesKaj> pavel, what are you doing ?
<jojoax> hi, idea which oss groupware may be used comfortably with precise 12.04 LTS?
<jojoax> for server. any hint would be appriciated.
<jojoax> I was currently disappointed with kolab.org
<jojoax> due ugly deployment on precise server. too much apt errors and misbehaviors
<denisboyun> hi guys how to enable mobile broadband in kubuntu 12.04?
<genii-around> jojoax: PHProjekt is fairly good, although I am not sure if there is currently a package for *buntu
<jojoax> @denisboyun kde has not an really working applet for the NetworkMAnager
<jojoax> install nm-applet. it is in network-manager-gnome package
<jojoax> and run it on login as autostart service, or via Alt-F2 nm-applet after install
<jojoax> this does it for me on my work notebook
<genii-around> !ru | pavel
<ubottu> pavel: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jojoax> @genii-around, I'll have a look on it
<ronalds_88> Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ronalds_88> how to fix dependencies?
<ronalds_88> good day
<ronalds_88> I lost widgets
<ronalds_88> and there are broken packages on my kubuntu
<genii-around> ronalds_88: I would suggest in Konsole:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<genii-around> Hm, gone already.
<keithzg> Hmm. Just rebooted with a new PCI-E USB 3.0 card in, it shows up in lspci but no device I plug in gets recognized (or even gets power).
<pierpiotr> Hello folks
<pierpiotr> I have a question regrding cube screens and screen edges
<F41l> Strange behavior.. my Konversation runs every time I start my Kubuntu box (13.04). I checked autostart but there's no entries as far as I can tell.
<genii-around> F41l: Probably want to set in System Settings...Startup and Shutdown...Session Management  to Restore Manually Saved Session ... then get the things open or closed on your desktop how you want it when desktop should load, and then save a session from Leave...Save Session
<F41l> thanks genii-around, I just set it to empty session.
<F41l> Since that's more preferrable.
<genii-around> :)
<hundinderpfanne> aloa
<stefan___> dsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<papi> hi
<papi> i have a big priblem
<papi> my ubuntu hangs every few minutes
<papi> :-(
<papi> anyone can help
<papi> i have syslog n xorg log
<genii-around> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<keithzg> Hmm, is it known that LDAP authentication doesn't work in the LightDM greeter on 13.04?
<genii-around> keithzg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127389/how-to-configure-ubuntu-as-an-ldap-client
<keithzg> genii-around: Ah, so lightdm has to be configured separately now too?
<genii-around> Looks like, yup
<keithzg> Hmmmmm but that's just for creating the users' home directory. That's fine since I already had that set up fine in /etc/pam.d/login
<keithzg> Yeah, looking through I'
<keithzg> ve done everything there, but it still fails for me. Console (either remote or local) logins work fine though, it's just LightDM that fails.
<keithzg> Judging by the auth log, LightDM is trying to log in that user account without a password, so it doesn't seem to be successfully verifying it with LDAP for some reason or another.
<keithzg> Sigh. I feel like LightDM is another PulseAudio; one of these years it'll be stable and featureful and we'll all be glad it exists, but for now it's just aggrevating and broken.
#kubuntu 2013-05-25
<Senjai> what was that command to bring down the command pallete again in kubuntu
<Senjai> [Relic]: The run a command pallete
<BADSOS> helo
<Naranek> I'm running kubuntu 12.04 and I see that the kde bug 256242 is finally solved, but the fix will be released with KDE 4.11. If I want to have the fix earlier I need to build the program (kwin) from source, right? Any good pointers about how to do it?
<ubottu> KDE bug 256242 in multihead "Please support Multi-Screen-Setup (seperate X-Servers) in kwin" [Wishlist,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256242
<Naranek> ..or hints about what not to do :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Peace-> how to encrypt a file in kde ?
<Peace-> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<noiro> Can someone tell me why by default kubuntu's archive manager has all folders open so I have to manually close them to find what I'm looking for? I am also unable to drag new files into a created archive folder other than root.
<ovidiu-florin> hekko world :D
<ovidiu-florin> what's the name of the application used for screenshots?
<simion314> ovidiu-florin: ksnapshot?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<simion314> ovidiu-florin: are you good with apt-get? I broken it
<simion314> http://pastebin.com/nvNtFfna
<ovidiu-florin> try running sudo apt-get autoclean
<ovidiu-florin> first to clean it all
<simion314> BluesKaj: hi, any idea how to fix this apt-get error http://pastebin.com/nvNtFfna
<BluesKaj> simion314, try sudo dpkg --configure -a then the  -f install command
<simion314> BluesKaj: is there a way to force remove a package?
<BluesKaj> yes there is , but it's dangerous if you're not careful ...best to wait til the fixes come down to the repos ..on 13.04 ?
<simion314> BluesKaj: no, i am on LTS, i tried the ubuntu sdk , and that broke apt-get
<BluesKaj> you remove the ppa
<simion314> i want to remove it, so I can do my updates
<BluesKaj> also remove qmlviewer , it seems to be the problem
<simion314> BluesKaj: i tried, but apt-get will not let me remove anything before I fix the issue
<BluesKaj> simion314,  sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends qmlviewer
<BluesKaj> also get rid of that ppa first
<simion314> BluesKaj: thx, I removed the ubuntu-sdk and qt5 they conflicted with more qt4 stuff and I don't want to break my OS , I am the kind of person that prefers a stable system, running LTS  with latest KDE, thx again
<BluesKaj> simion314, hope you have no more errors ..LTS isn't necessarily as stable when you add ppas to the sources.list / package manager
<simion314> BluesKaj: I know, I try to not add PPAs, also ATI is no longer supporting my card, so no new proprietary drivers for me in new versions, I am thinking to get a new video card, what do you think ATI or nVidia?
<RedefinedClank> Hey guys, I am having some trouble with my headset and linux
<RedefinedClank> For some reason, my headset says it is hooked in, but it is not playing any audio
<Guest50517> Hey guys, just installed kubuntu. Do you know how to get grub back on there?
<simion314> RedefinedClank: install pavucontrol then try with that to see if you can figure it out
<RedefinedClank> ok
<RedefinedClank> I'm assuming through software manager?
<ovidiu-florin> Guest50517: did you have anything else installed ?
<RedefinedClank> *center
<simion314> RedefinedClank: yes,
<RedefinedClank> Installing
<Guest50517> I installed kubuntu's bootloader to the proper SSD, but I did not create a new partition table (I have Windows 7 on there as well and don't need it getting wiped), on restart, GRUB was nowhere to be found
<RedefinedClank> oh cool, just changed playback
<Guest50517> I'm currently running off of the liveCD
<ovidiu-florin> Guest50517: LVM?
<simion314> RedefinedClank: with that app you can set things app for each app, like I want VLC sound to be played in the TV but not the other sounds
<RedefinedClank> awesome
<RedefinedClank> Can I set a default?
<Guest50517> ovidiu: not to my knowledge. I just did a custom install, put / in the SSD, /home to my HDD, and told bootloader to load on top of SSD (SATA 0), I have Win7 on the SSD under sda1 par with kubuntu sda2
<simion314> RedefinedClank: sure, I do not know exactly how but you can select it there in playback
<Guest50517> I cam from Ubuntu previously and there was a GRUB there
<RedefinedClank> ok, I'll look around
<simion314> same for microphone, if you skype and have issue, use same app
<RedefinedClank> seemsg good, thanks
<Guest50517> Is there an easy way to force a grub install to sda/ ? I already have the rest of the OS there, just no bootloader to find it. >.<
<simion314> Guest50517: I remember there ware some instructions on how to recover GRUB using a live cd, but I did not done this in years , it involved chrooting in the ubuntu partition and setup the grub
<ovidiu-florin> Guest50517: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<BluesKaj> Guest50517, dual boot ?
<Guest50517> Blues, yup
<ovidiu-florin> Guest50517: use TAB to autocomplete the nicks
<BluesKaj> chrooting to restore grub doesn't always work and doing a grub install from the live cd can work too
<Guest50517> Ahh ok. ovidiu-florin, I am trying grub-install, but it says /dev/sda/ source directory does not exist. :P I can see it
<Guest50517> Wait, fdisk now gives me "cannot open /proc/partitions" error. o.O
<ovidiu-florin> Guest73045: do a: ls /dev/sd*
<kubuntu_> /ns identify Puppies7102
<ovidiu-florin> ah... didn't saw he left
<BluesKaj> blkid might have helped
<kubuntu_> Alright, back after a few minutes.
<kubuntu_> grub-install /dev/sda is throwing "/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible.
<BluesKaj> choose a nick and stay with it please , nonDefaultUserna
<nonDefaultUserna> Sorry. :P But yeah, why is /boot/grub not readable?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: is he the same one as Guest50517?
<nonDefaultUserna> ovidiu-florin:  yup
<BluesKaj> run sudo blkid and find the windows dev , then install grub to that sdX , that's where the mbr is , usually it's sda , but not always
<BluesKaj> nonDefaultUserna,^
<nonDefaultUserna> windows is sda1, but I thought sda, was the actual HDD to install bootloader to
<BluesKaj> tes sda , not sda1
<BluesKaj> yes
<nonDefaultUserna> windows first part looks like this: /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<nonDefaultUserna> Win has sda1 and sda2. sda1 is likely their 'recovery' pretition that is only 100mb. sda2 is most likely the actual system. sda3 is Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> nonDefaultUserna, mount /dev/sda
<nonDefaultUserna> can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<BluesKaj> mbr is only 512kb
<ovidiu-florin> if you are on LiveCD I don't think there should be an sda in the fstab
<eagles051387> hey BluesKaj  :)
<BluesKaj> yeah
<nonDefaultUserna> ovidiu-florin: so I can't mount it?
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: whats the exact issue this person is having?
<nonDefaultUserna> fdisk -l shows everything just fine
<ovidiu-florin> nonDefaultUserna: you can mount it
<BluesKaj> nonDefaultUserna, where is windows installed , first partition ?
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: is this a dual boot setup
<nonDefaultUserna> BluesKaj: Windows has sda1 and sda2.
<nonDefaultUserna> eagles051387: yes.
<eagles051387> and windows was installed before linux
<nonDefaultUserna> eagles051387: yes. The problem is that I installed Kubuntu, but for some reason, it did not install GRUB.
<eagles051387> ahh ok
<nonDefaultUserna> GRUB doesn't want to go on my system
<eagles051387> nonDefaultUserna: used a bootable usb?
<eagles051387> to install
<nonDefaultUserna> LiveCD
<eagles051387> O_o
<BluesKaj> then grub shoulkd have installed to the mbr automatically , or did you do a netinstall or PXE ?
<nonDefaultUserna> (DVD, but same thing)
<eagles051387> ya
<DarthFrog> nonDefaultUserna:  You could try using EasyBCD to boot Linux from the Windows boot loader.
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: i have see only oddness with grub where if you leave the usb in the port it installs grub to the bootable usb
<nonDefaultUserna> BluesKaj: I did a custom install and picked where I wanted it. I set sda as the bootloader location however
<eagles051387> so you have to remove the usb after the installer starts to install it to the MBR of the disk
<DarthFrog> nonDefaultUserna: Did you try re-installing Kubuntu again?
<BluesKaj> nonDefaultUserna, that's correct , then it should be there
<nonDefaultUserna> DarthFrog: I did not. I assumed if it didn't work once, doing the same thing again would yeild same results.
<nonDefaultUserna> after removing boot medium and booting, GRUB gave me grub recovery (I had ubuntu 13.04 on there earlier)
<eagles051387> hold on a sec
<eagles051387> try this out nonDefaultUserna http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<eagles051387> that is a repair utility
<eagles051387> i would make a bootable usb if you can
<eagles051387> using unetbootin
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'm out, BBL
<eagles051387> later ovidiu-florin
<BluesKaj> eagles051387, that's awhole lot of trouble just to install grub
<eagles051387> then i think the only other way would be to mount the partition in a chroot
<eagles051387> and run sudo update-grub
<nonDefaultUserna> in grub recovery console, is there a command to restore it?
<eagles051387> nonDefaultUserna: on the live cd?
<nonDefaultUserna> No, when I boot without a medium, I get grub recovery
<DarthFrog> eagles051387: If GRUB didn't install, he'd have to run grub-install, not update-grub. :-)
<eagles051387> nonDefaultUserna: then run the grub recovery
<nonDefaultUserna> I have GRUB from my Ubuntu installation that this is going on top of, but it removed the previous GRUB
<nonDefaultUserna> so it's not full GRUB, and I have no idea how to work it
<eagles051387> sadly I'm not any help there
<nonDefaultUserna> When setting up Kubuntu installation, I only have to specify / and /home locations, yes?
<eagles051387> O_o
<eagles051387> nonDefaultUserna: you can let it automatically partition it for you
<eagles051387> or manually
<BluesKaj> nonDefaultUserna, in the live cd  mount dev/sda/ /mnt , then sudo grub-install /mnt /dev/sda
<nonDefaultUserna> if it partitions for me, it wipes the whole drive. :P
<eagles051387> try what BluesKaj  is suggesting :)
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: you are going to have an issue
<eagles051387> the live cd won't know the mount points for dev/sda
<eagles051387> as its not going to be in the fstab
<BluesKaj> not if you use /mnt
<eagles051387> ahh right :D i forgot about that
<BluesKaj> worked here but I have a separate drive soi it's essentially the same
<BluesKaj> as livecd
<nonDefaultUserna> BluesKaj: mount: special device dev/sda/ does not exist
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: i think he will need a chroot to mount the partition
<nonDefaultUserna> I'm trying a reinstall to see if that will do it.
<nonDefaultUserna> Other Ubuntu versions are fine adding a working bootloader, not sure what Kubuntu hates about it
<DarthFrog> nonDefaultUserna:  Pay particular attention to the screen that installs the bootloader.
<MelRay_> Zentyal is not working for me. I've done lsof -i to check ports created a group named admin added root and myusername to it. restarted zentyal apache and still don't get the login page. Can anyone suggest other things to try?
<nonDefaultUserna> Huh....the installer crashed
 * BluesKaj wonders if  dev/sda is just a typo or is he actually trying to install to dev/sda
<nonDefaultName> Yeah guys, I reinstalled and I get "/boot/grub/i386.pc/normal.mod not found"
<DarthFrog> nonDefaultName: Did you check if the CD was good?
<nonDefaultName> yup.
<nonDefaultName> can BluesKaj, I was using exactly: mount /dev/sda
<DarthFrog>  /dev/sda is the whole disk, not a partition on it.
<BluesKaj>  /dev/sda is the windows partition
<DarthFrog> Partition?
<BluesKaj> dual booting
<DarthFrog> Well, swap the drives around and install GRUB on /dev/sdb.
<nonDefaultName> I thought /dev/sda was the entire disk and 1,2, and 3 were partitions inside of it
<DarthFrog> Correct.
<DarthFrog> But if you install GRUB to sda or sdb, it installs to the MBR.
<nonDefaultName> I tried: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/  and it cannot mount selected partition. wtf?
<BluesKaj> nonDefaultName, the windows partition has the mbr on it , and that's where grub should have installed
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  If he can swap the boot order of the drives in the BIOS, then just ignore Windows and sda.  Do everything on sdb.
<nonDefaultName> So I should install to sda1?
<DarthFrog> nonDefaultName: No.  You'll wipe out your Windows installation.
<DarthFrog> Unless that's your goal, of course. :-)
<nonDefaultName> When why is blue saying install grub to windows partition? sda1 and sda2 IS my windows partitions
<DarthFrog> Which version of Windows, BTW?
<nonDefaultName> 7
<DarthFrog> That's usually well-behaved.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yeah , thats what i did in order to have grub installed on this drive , i couldn't edit /etcdefault/grub because it was on a different drive
<BluesKaj> nonDefaultName, I did NOT  specify sda1 , I meant sda , which is where the mbr is located at the fron tof your drive , not the windows partiton asda1
<nonDefaultName> why is this so difficult?
<DarthFrog> nonDefaultName:  You're special. :-)
<DarthFrog> nonDefaultName:  Normally, it isn't.  Normally, it just works.
<BluesKaj> nonDefaultName,did you use a usb stick on your initial kubuntu install?
<nonDefaultName> I used a DVD
<BluesKaj> ok
<nonDefaultName> I used grub-update and it seemed to do something, let me try a reboot
<BluesKaj> try installing grub to sdb fom the live dvd instead as DarthFrog has suggested
<yahyaa> Hello all
<DarthFrog> Hide the cheese, yahyaa is here!  ;-^)
<yahyaa> for some reason, i cant see any words on the web, or when I open a pdf file, can someone help?
<yahyaa> I am running kubuntu13.04
<DarthFrog> yahyaa: That's rather odd, to say the least.
<DarthFrog> Which programs are you running?
<yahyaa> what do you mean
<yahyaa> applications
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<yahyaa> okular, firefox
<DarthFrog> And they don't display anything?  Very strange.
<yahyaa> skype, clementine, vlc,handbrake, glade... and more!
<DarthFrog> But only Firefox and Okular are showing this behaviour?
<yahyaa> well they do, its just the web and okular
<DarthFrog> Try rekonq?
<yahyaa> i got a error message that "kdm" or something of that nature did not load and is shutting down!
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, which kubuntu version ?
<yahyaa> but I have since rebooted, a number of times, and it is still doing the same thing
<yahyaa> 13.04 the new one
<BluesKaj> kdm?
<DarthFrog> yahyaa: Can you issue this command: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" .  All on one line.
<yahyaa> yes, but I also did that at least 10 time, but to no avail!
<yahyaa> i can try it again!
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, try dist-upgrade
<yahyaa> ok
<yahyaa> it says command not found
<yahyaa> do I need to put apt-get infront of  it
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DarthFrog> Do the update first.
<yahyaa> ok
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yahyaa> ok i did it
<yahyaa> checking to see if it worked...
<DarthFrog> Did it install a bunch of stuff?
<yahyaa> no
<yahyaa> and no it did not work
<DarthFrog> You seem to have a botched system.
<yahyaa> wow
<yahyaa> so I should just reinstall it, yes
<DarthFrog> My suggesttion would be to backup your home directory and do a fresh install.
<yahyaa> I figured you would say that!!! ugh........
<DarthFrog> If it were me, that's what I'd do.   Nuke & pave, in my wife's words. :-)
<DarthFrog> If you haven't backed-up your home directory yet, you should do that anyway.
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, have enabled the partners and 3rd party repos in muon
<BluesKaj> ?
<yahyaa> I believe I have but let me check...
<yahyaa> I really appreciate the help
<BluesKaj> not that it will make much difference
<BluesKaj> the repos that is
<yahyaa> i understand
<yahyaa> yes it is checked
<yahyaa> is there a faster way to nuke my hdd, instead of using "ubcd"?
<BluesKaj> yahyaa, just delete and reformat the linux partition
<BluesKaj> or the / partition , depends what you have on the drive
<yahyaa> how do I do that
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DarthFrog> !qtparted
<DarthFrog> !partitionmanager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<yahyaa> i already have gparted thanks alot, see u all when im back up!
<yahyaa> thanks alot
<purplerain> will kde 4.11 be available for Precise?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<DarthFrog> Hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey DarthFrog how are you?
<DarthFrog> Doing fine, thanks.  How's life in Holland?
<lordievader> Good, smbfs wasn't working over ssh. But sshfs works fine :) (Wanted to stream music from my server)
<DarthFrog> Good stuff.
<lucky__> Hello everyone. I want to ask is there any program for kubuntu like' srs audio sandbox'? i just want some sound settings when listening  music from a flash video thanks .
<pauld> hi, just installed kubuntu 13.04 from scratch. Context menu on desktop is missing all commands for new file, new folder, copy & paste. Has anyone else had this? TIA.
<Neon> Hey, I'm running kubuntu 11.10 (oneiric ocelot) and I've problems with my tilde key (German layout) that became worse since I'm using synergy. I always need to press the tilde key twice to get a tilde character. With synergy it just inserts a space when I press the tilde key once. I assume it's because of this weird "feature". I couldn't yet find anything to "fix" it. Can you please help me?
<Neon> (synergy is a software that lets you use a keyboard connected to another pc over the network)
<Neon> But for now I'd just like to know if there's a way to fix this double tap issue.
<Neon> I found a solution for the double tap problem. Seems to be a synergy issue.
<mah454> in System Settings > Display and Monitor > Screen Locker > Desktop Widget . Configuration button do not work ! How can debug it ?
<ovidiu-florin> what's the name of the kde partitioner used in kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> partitionmanager
<proximo> hello
<juancarlospaco> from PyQt4 import QtMultimedia #FAILS, why ?
<ronalds> hello everyone
<ronalds> I just installed kubuntu with disc for first time, and it runs nice
<ronalds> but I have problem in way I partitioned hard drive, I didn't deleted ubuntu partition
<BluesKaj> ronalds:  yes it does
<seele> anyone have about 30 minutes for an interview about their notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for their participation
<ronalds> and now I would like to delete it
<juancarlospaco> from PyQt4 import QtMultimedia #FAILS, why ?
<ronalds> but partition manager won't allow to delete higher number partitions
<BluesKaj> ronalds:  , if you're happy with the kubuntu partition then you can delete the the ubuntu partition and expand the kubuntu partition into the free space .
<ronalds> it says to me
<ronalds> that I have mounted higher number partition
<ronalds> so I have to unmount it
<BluesKaj> you have to use a live cd or usb with gparted to do so , you can't edit partitions that are in use.
<ronalds> but I can't unmount kubuntu partition from kubuntu
<ronalds> which live cd from xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu comes with gparteD?
<BluesKaj> !gparted | ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ronalds> I don't have discs
<ronalds> can I use kubuntu live cd and do it with kubuntu partition manager?
<BluesKaj> do you have a windows partition?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> try the the live cd partition manager
<juancarlospaco> from PyQt4 import QtMultimedia # FAILS, anyone knows why ?
<ronalds> yes I have
<ronalds> !PyQt4
<ronalds>  !PyQt4 | juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> ??
<BluesKaj> there's no factoid in the info mbot for PyQt4 ...it might a part of a python dir
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco: ^
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> theres something, which i dunno, on kubuntu dont let me use qtmultimedia, it didnt happen on other distros
<juancarlospaco> been on kde, qt, irc channels they send me here
<juancarlospaco> ???
<BluesKaj> qt4 or 5 ?
<juancarlospaco> qt4
<juancarlospaco> :(
<kubuntu> so
<Guest78780> I did deleted ubuntu partition, and now I have grub
<Guest78780> comand line
<Guest78780> ..
<Guest78780> booted from live cd, delete ubuntu partition, created new one
<Guest78780> and now grub is gone
<Guest78780> in safe mode
<goekhan> were you on dual boot?
<goekhan> why did you delte ubuntu partitions?
<BluesKaj> Guest33678, , run sudo update-grub
<jman074> how do i scan my usb ports
<OerHeks> lsusb
<BluesKaj> lsusb , jman074
<jman074> thank
<OerHeks> lsusb lspci lscpu lshw
<BluesKaj> gawd i wish ppl would choose a nick , these guest nicks create problems
<OerHeks> the last one contains previous 3
<jman074> i got the id now from the scan how do i access it and reformat it
<OerHeks> you cannot change hardware ID, afaik
<jman074> no its an external drive i need to reformat
<juancarlospaco> does anyone knows what happened to QtMultimedia on Kubuntu ???
<OerHeks> jman074, just start kde partition manager, type partition in search and it will pop up.
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco, are you referring to qt-4 phonon module ?
<juancarlospaco> BluesKaj:  QtMultimedia
<juancarlospaco> need a Lib to WRITE Sound using Qt / KDE
<juancarlospaco> Qt and or KDe
<juancarlospaco> BluesKaj: capture sound from a Device,  QtMultimedia no one knows what happened to it, Phonon it says cant Write
<sil> ciao
<BluesKaj> jua  I've never heard of qtmultimedia , I see it in the repos as a development app , but I'm on 13.10 so I'm not sure about 13.04
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco,^
<juancarlospaco> im on 13.10 BluesKaj
<juancarlospaco> :/(
<BluesKaj> check muon
<juancarlospaco> so... ?
<juancarlospaco> it does not work
<juancarlospaco> BluesKaj: from PyQt4 import QtMultimedia  fails because no such lib it says
<BluesKaj> well , then you should ask in #ubuntu+1 , this channel is for 13.04 and lower
<OerHeks> indeed, for 13.10 saucy join #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> or #kubuntu-devel
<juancarlospaco> I come from there...  noe one knows...
<juancarlospaco> :(
<BluesKaj> what's the purpose of using qtmultimedia anyway , is this a dev specialty media app ?
<juancarlospaco> BluesKaj: need a Lib to WRITE Sound using Qt / KDE
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco, so what errors are you getting? .."it doesn't work" is difficult to understand what you meam
<juancarlospaco> qtmultimedia does not exist, ence is installed
<juancarlospaco> searching doc about phonon, but they told me it did not Write, only reads
<juancarlospaco> i dunno
<BluesKaj> search in muon the package manager to see what's available ...it's listed as a qt5 development app
<juancarlospaco> got it installed
<juancarlospaco> but it didnt work
<BluesKaj> so what happens when you try to use it , any errors or what?
<juancarlospaco> yes
<juancarlospaco> No module named QMultimedia  BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco, sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , then reboot
<juancarlospaco> already done BluesKaj
<OerHeks> then the module might not be ready yet, 13.10 is in alfa stage
<OerHeks> or pre-alfa
<BluesKaj> yup, it's a development app, probly needs some other libs
<juancarlospaco> not working on 13.04
<BluesKaj> 13.10 isn't ready for creativity
<juancarlospaco> .04
<BluesKaj> juancarlospaco, have you asked in #qt ?
<juancarlospaco> yes BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> well , I'm out of ideas :( ..not being familiar with it doesn't help either
<juancarlospaco> :(
<BluesKaj> dinner , then going out ..good luck
<leftist>  was looking at some i5 / i3/ i7 and AMD A10/A09 laptops. any suggestions? i use them for running vairous linux enviornments and solarils.
<OerHeks> leftist, maybe this page is any help > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops
<kbana> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22Ksj19g-sA
<Djyou> I have kubuntu on both my laptop(which i'm on) and my pc (Which I'm next to), however I've lost access to my pc because I forgot my password. Is there any way to get back in without reinstalling?
<Walex2> Djyou: easily, just boot with a LiveCD, and modify the password file. There are HOWTOs on the Wiki for this IIRC, or just do a web search
<Djyou> Okay thanks, my googles a bit rusty so I could locate anything.
<Walex2> Djyou: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<Walex2> Djyou: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Walex2> Djyou: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<Djyou> Again thank you kindly, first time I've had to do this.
<regish_> Hello
#kubuntu 2013-05-26
<oceanquake> Hello all.  I'm trying to install 13.04 burned from a download today.  I go into LiveDVD mode ("try Kubuntu"), get the networking setup, fire up the installer, and proceed through all the input screens.  On the last screen where presumably some file copying, etc., should be going on, the progress bar is stuck at 0% while displaying the message "Saving installed packages...".  The info panels above seem to move in and out as expected and the machine is
<oceanquake> definitely not locked up.  If I go to the /tmp/tmp.<blah> mountpoint where the installer has mounted the / partition, I see the installer has not put anything there.  Any advice on getting the installer to actually install?
<oceanquake> I have waited for a long time, so it's definitely not making progress.  I don't see anything suspicious in dmesg
<oceanquake> AMD64, this a good machine that was previously running Ubuntu 10.10
<oceanquake> The only non-standard thing I'm doing is I pre-created my partitions and filesystem layout before running the installer, but just told the installer what the mount points were for each partition.  I do this everytime I install (K)Ubuntu, with no problems in the past...
<oceanquake> OK, confirmed that when I let it do the "guided" partitioning and just go with the first option it presents, the file copying actually does take place.
<juniormendonca> looking for trillian like app at kubuntu
<ussher_> Konqueror weirdness.  I just looked at the "Size:" property for a folder and it read '201.2 KiB'.  I figure thats the same as KB, but not sure.  Is it?  Wikipedia says a KiB is a kibibyte.  then has  some confusing numbers.
<ussher_> anyone know if a kibibyte is the same as a KB ?
<palasso> ussher_, KiB is defined to be 1024 Bytes, KB has two definitions. It's either 1000 or 1024 Bytes
<ussher_> thanks palasso so close enough then.  cheers.
<palasso> yw
<snikker> i've run "sudo setfacl -d -R -m g:green-group:rwx /path/to/dir1", my user is into secondary group "green-group", but i'm unable to write into "dir1". Can you help me?
<Guest33989> hi
<Guest33989> is it possible to sync kontact with microsoft outook exchange?
<Guest33989> exchange active sync
<e_t_> Guest33989: you might give this a try https://syncevolution.org/wiki/ms-exchange-and-kde-synchronization
<e_t_> Alternately, Exchange can be an IMAP server, which is well-supported by many clients.
<Walex2> Guest33678: e_t_: I have tried various plugins etc. but the only setup that works well and realiably for me is to the the 'davmail' gateway proxy to MS Exchange.
<moe_> oxay
<seele> anyone have about 30 minutes for an interview about their kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for your participation
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<seele> BluesKaj: have 30 minutes for an interview about your kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for your pariticpation :)
<BluesKaj> seele, my kde notifications ? , please define that , I'm not sure what you wanr from me.
<BluesKaj> want rather
<seele> i'm studying the kde notification system.. the popups in your bottom right corner and the ( i ) icon
<seele> that tell you when things happen on your system
<BluesKaj> or is this a scipt ?
<seele> so the popups that tell you when your battery is low, or you have a new email, etc.
<BluesKaj> this is a desktop , so no battery notifications ...and I don't use kmail  so no email notifications for that
<seele> you have all notifications turned off?
<BluesKaj> I have very few notifications really , the notifier works , mostly when I transfer files
<seele> ok
<farside> hello. I have just upgrade to 13.04 and changed my graphic card from a nVidia to a AMD Radeon HD 4890 card. I'm unable to choose a higher resolution than 1600x1200, I would like 1920x1200. How could I verify that I'm using the opensource AMD drivers?
<BluesKaj> farside, in the konsole , dkms status , will tell which driver is installed
<BluesKaj> farside, if that shows nothing then do , lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<farside> BluesKaj: ok. It show vboxhost, isn't that VirtualBox? How do I change it to radeon?
<BluesKaj> so your on the VB ?
<farside> BluesKaj: yes strangly enough, but I'm not in a virtual environment.
<rainer____> hello
<mokush> what's this thing I read on g+, about an interview regarding notifications in kde this weekend?
<farside> BluesKaj: I have VirtualBox installed, but I don't think that is the problem
<BluesKaj> mokush, I had kde member ask me abouit notifier earlier
<BluesKaj> the command i gave should show your graphics driver , farside , which command showed the VB?
<farside> BluesKaj: # dkms status
<farside> vboxhost, 4.2.12, 3.8.0-22-generic, x86_64: installed
<BluesKaj> farside, ok try this one , lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<farside> BluesKaj: no output
<farside> BluesKaj: if I remove the last grep I get 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV790 [Radeon HD 4890] [1002:9460] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:031e]
<BluesKaj> farside, ok , open kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<farside> BluesKaj: No propritary drivers are in use on this system. And the two boxes below are empty (I'm not offered to install fglrx)
<BluesKaj> greyed out ?
<farside> BluesKaj: probably because HD 4890 isn't supported in the latest AMD-driver-packages
<palasso> yeap I think that's the case since 12.10
<farside> BluesKaj: no, empty. Only Enable is greyed out
<farside> palasso: ok, but I think I'll be OK with the radeon drivers
<BluesKaj> my radeon experience id very limited since I switched to nvidia due the very issue I had with ATI a few yrs ago  ..poor driver support
<palasso> farside, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<palasso> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<TopGear> What's the exact difference in Kubuntu Active/full/desktop in de mini-iso install?
<palasso> farside, you might also want to read this: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-fix-your-amd-graphics-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<palasso> farside, probably the problem you have on the resolution is sth else though not having to do with using the open source driver
<farside> 5~5~5~
<arulmagi> hello
<arulmagi> will kubuntu 13.04 be supported by Cannonical?
<farside> palasso: thank you :-) Now I finally got the right resolution.
<palasso> yw
<palasso> So it was fixed with the prop driver?
<palasso> farside ^
<farside> palasso: yes, the legacy one. Guess I'll have to buy a new card before 13.10, so that I don't have to downgrade xorg...
<palasso> farside, or stay with 12.04
<farside> palasso: 13.04... No, I'm going to upgrade to 13.10 when it's released
<palasso> But the open source driver shouldn't have problems with the resolution. Anyway when 13.10 hits try it out on liveDVD to see how it'll work
<palasso> Actually I was mentioning 12.04 because it's an LTS. In case you have a serious problem with resolution I would recommend either filling a bug report against the open source driver or staying on LTS since standard releases are supported only for 9 months. (Of course you may buy a newer GPU)
<farside> palasso: yeah I know, but unsure what the problem is. I tried booting the 13.04 live-CD, and had no problem there. I got the right resolution without having to do anything
<farside> yeah I know 12.04 is lts...
<farside> palasso: so a reinstall would probably fix my problems, but no, I won't do that...
<palasso> In that case since on liveDVD it worked fine then the problem is elsewhere and it got fixed now that you downgraded X.org and added amd prop driver...
<palasso> farside, in linux in general you can do easy reinstallation with keeping your settings, data and installing easily your preferred software. It requires a little technical skill and some work in doing so but it's not like Windows ;)
<Far^Side> palasso, yeah I know. I have never had Windows on this computer. But I use it at work, and reinstall/dist-upgrades on Windows sucks
<Far^Side> Is exfat fully supported on kubuntu? Or at least as good as ntfs-3g?
<palasso> Far^Side, http://superuser.com/questions/436368/how-to-open-exfat-ssd-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Far^Side> palasso, ok, so there isn't any exfat drivers included by default?
<palasso> No, as the post says exfat is proprietary but you can easily add it with the mentioned PPA.
<palasso> Also it works on FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) because it's incompatible with the GPL which is the license of the linux kernel
<palasso> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace
<palasso> So there should be a speed penalty using exfat (than using it natively)
<palasso> Far^Side, you might also wanna have a look at the website of the project: http://code.google.com/p/exfat/
<Far^Side> palasso, ok
<Far^Side> too bad WinDOS doesn't support ext4 natively.
<palasso> Far^Side, I think NTFS-3G also works on FUSE
<Far^Side> palasso, yes, you're right...
<Artakha> Far^Side, there's an ext driver for windows that also manages ext3 and iirc ext4
<Artakha> Far^Side, that being ext2fsd
<Far^Side> Artakha, yeah I know... But I like native support...
<lordievader> Good evening.
<robotdevil> anyone here know why I cannot edit my kmenu, I can add item and change icon but cannot add the path to command
<robotdevil> nm
<luciano> ciao
<kenami> ciao
<luciano> un saluto da padova
<luciano> irc://irc.explosionirc.net/Foolish.cr3w
<luciano> irc://irc.rootworld.net/rock
<neosimago> Asking about the suspend to ram issues in kubuntu/ubuntu. Has anyone found a guide to have it working on a lenovo thinkpad T410 laptop? Been googling it; not much seems to help. Please, thank you.
<utopia> hi
<utopia> :)
<tekkbuzz> :)
<zephyr28> Good day.  I'm having an issue: new install of Kubuntu 13.04 on a 20" HD monitor.  I need a way to increase the display size of ALL elements (I sit a ways away from the monitor).  Very difficult to read some UI elements (particularly in NetBeans).
<zephyr28> I've already increased the default font size, which has helped a lot, but still having difficulty in some programs.
<tekkbuzz> zephyr28: you can lower your screen resolution to globally increase the size of all elements.
<zephyr28> tekkbuzz: I had considered that, but that would defeat the purpose of having a beautiful HD 1920 screen
<tekkbuzz> I agree
<zephyr28> tekkbuzz: I did find that I could increase the font size for NetBeans specifically, though.  That will work for now, I suppose.
<zephyr28> Most other programs still have VERY small UI elements, though.  Chromium is another one that's nearly impossible to read.
<tekkbuzz> when I first set up kde on ubuntu I had to change all the font sizes and also some other tweeks.
<tekkbuzz> you try: system settings > application appearance ?
<zephyr28> Yep
<tekkbuzz> you can bump up your icon sizes, too.
<zephyr28> Didn't see a way to change the sizes there.
#kubuntu 2014-05-19
<TheFakeazneD525> hi valorie
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides a iced mocha to valorie
<Guest7138> Kubuntu 14.04 Live USB won't boot with my Nvidia NVS 4200 Nvidia Optimus graphic card ON. It freezes if I click Try Kubuntu or in later stages of installation.
<sandman13> should I install Kubuntu or Debian 7 with KDE?
<sandman13> should I install Kubuntu or Debian 7 with KDE?
<genii> In the #kubuntu channel, we'll likely say Kubuntu. In the #debian channel they'll likely say Debian 7 with KDE.
<sandman13> I am having a hard time choosing among these two
<silv3r_m00n> the driver manager tool in system settings, what is the command to launch it ?
<valorie> hi, TheFakeazneD525
<valorie> thank you!
<TheFakeazneD525> np
<TheFakeazneD525> silv3r_m00n: just type drivers into krunner and you should see something
<silv3r_m00n> TheFakeazneD525: yeah, it does, how do i know the command name ?
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm...
<TheFakeazneD525> onesec
<TheFakeazneD525> silv3r_m00n: er, why do you need the specific command, just asking
<valorie> I just did an apt-cache search, and don't see any likely package names to invoke
<silv3r_m00n> TheFakeazneD525: i think, the krunner method will do
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, ok
<valorie> darn, the person who needed bumblebee is gone
<valorie> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: ah yes, optimus
<TheFakeazneD525> another nVidia technology that makes the shift from Windows to *nix harder >_
<TheFakeazneD525> Their products are good, don't get me wrong
<valorie> oh well, they will find it somehow, i hope
<TheFakeazneD525> but their stance on Linux is totally backwards
<valorie> of course
<valorie> they look at the bottom line, instead of to the future
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: I think Linus puts it best https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
<valorie> heh
<jussi> nvidia isnt actually that bad tbh.
<pd520c> cddd
<pd520c> hello
<valorie> huh
<anukul> zzz
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: you here?
<valorie> yes
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: so, someone is having problems with their Xorg, most likely a driver problem... and they're not sure if networking is up...
<TheFakeazneD525> and now they say the keyboard isn't working
<valorie> oh lord
<TheFakeazneD525> 2006 toaster
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: fresh install, no PPAs, literally installed minutes ago
<valorie> was the ISO verified?
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: Unetbootin install
<valorie> ok, but checked?
<valorie> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> AND did the livesession have problems?
<TheFakeazneD525> im... not sure if unetbootin does...
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: they directly installed iirc
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: http://i60.tinypic.com/2a9nqcl.jpg
<TheFakeazneD525> thats what they got before install
<valorie> and then they went ahead and did it?
<valorie> yikes
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: er, it somehow fixed itself
<valorie> ok......
<valorie> what version did they install?
<TheFakeazneD525> then, when they rebooted, it broke, and the second time, keyboard didn't work and black screen
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: 14.04 LTS
<valorie> gads
<TheFakeazneD525> good ole Trusty
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: should I give them an older ISO?
<valorie> well, I would try 12.04
<valorie> you are asking like I'm some kind of expert!
<valorie> lol
<TheFakeazneD525> you're more so than me D:
<valorie> given that it is an older computer
<TheFakeazneD525> and I'll suggest 12.04
<valorie> I would try the older install, and see how it goes
<valorie> my 6 year old laptop was OK with 14.04
<valorie> but who knows
<TheFakeazneD525> also... it has nVidia
<valorie> lovely
<TheFakeazneD525> god help us all
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> if necessary
<rvdv> SO I installed handbrake to convert a mkv file to mp4, but that option is not available; only can make another mkv file ... how come? Have made many mp4's and m4v's before with handbrake.
<valorie> handbrake isn't KDE or kubuntu software, rvdv
<valorie> rvdv: I don't see a handbrake channel here on freenode
<rvdv> OK valorie, going to ask in the #ubuntu channel
<valorie> oops, I do too: #handbrake
<valorie> silly alis....
<rvdv> OK, thanks
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ocGo98C3Bo something to watch :P
<valorie> umm
<valorie> no
<rvdv> :-)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> on the add printer wizzard the browse button for samba shared printers is dissabled. Why and how do I get around it?
<rvdv> ovidiu-florin: would like to know the answer to that too ... seems this issue already exists for a few years. Maybe you can add a samba printer through the webinterface from CUPS http://localhost:631/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sandman13> Kubuntu is not hosted by Canonical?
<lordievader> sandman13: Hosted?
<lordievader> Lots of Kubuntu things are on Canonical servers, if that is what you mean.
<sandman13> lordievader: supported like Ubuntu
<sandman13> ?
<sandman13> or is Kubuntu developed by Canonical like Ubuntu?
<lordievader> sandman13: No, Kubuntu's devels are payed by Bluesystems.
<sandman13> lordievader: I am asking because I can't decide whether I switch to Debian 7 with KDE or Kubuntu, I have tried both but can't decide. My knowledge with linux is somewhat intermediate
<lordievader> How would this influence that descision?
<sandman13> I don't like Canonical so
<lordievader> To each his own, but without Canonical Kubuntu wouldn't exist ;)
<sandman13> yeah true
<ovidiu-florin> rvdv: there is no browse function in the web interface
<ovidiu-florin> and if I try the gnome version I get this when attempting to start it http://paste.kde.org/psxqehqv3/yflueb
<ovidiu-florin> I got no responce in #ubuntu
<Walex> sandman13: The various Ubuntu flavours are just different sets of packages from the very same archives for the same distribution.
<Walex> sandman13: and Canonical even if sometimes they are a bit too clever are a force for good overall.
<markit> anyone has dolphin find (^f) (filename search) working? Without baloo it gives "protocol error", with baloo it just does not find anything. I've kde 4.13.0 backport in kubuntu 12.04, but also in a netbook with kubuntu 14.04 I've a similar problem
<hubelibub> hi! what are your favorite kde apps?
<average_guy> choqok and digikam are what attracted me to KDE hubelibub
<hubelibub> i really like digikam. and also kdenlive
<hubelibub> i'll try choqok :)
<markit> found a solution. If you set baloo to ignore /home, it uses "old" filesearch that works fine :)
<Walex> markit: that's rather peculiar... But helpful
<Walex> as to KDE apps, aKregator and Konversation are very good, as well as basKet. Gwenview I also like. of course Konqueror too.
<Walex> I used to like KMail and Kontact in general in KDE3.
<Walex> Calligra is good, and I like Karbon and Krita too.
<rberg_> Hi all. I am not sure how this all works so I will ask. do the packages from the kubuntu-updates ppa ever make it into the regular updates? as in if I wait will 4.13.1 become available without adding a ppa?
<BluesKaj> rberg_, eventually yes, just enable the backports for new kde releases
<rberg_> cool. thanks!
<Walex> rberg_: that's not a good question.
<Walex> rberg_: and BluesKaj's answer is a bit off the target.
<Walex> rberg_: the questions you should be asking is "What is Ubuntu's policy for package version upgrades by release?"
<BluesKaj> yeah , I should have said , kubuntu-backports
<rberg_> Walex: sure.. that sounds like what I was asking.. I am trying to avoid PPA's this time around
<Walex> rberg_: the overall policy is that to get newer versions of a package you must upgrade to a new version.
<Walex> rberg_: so 4.13.1 will surely end up in some current or future version of Kubuntu.
<rberg_> heh
<Walex> rberg_: then as <BluesKaj> was saying sometimes stuff appears magically in the backports archive.
<rberg_> will it end up in 14.04 more specifically?
<Walex> rberg_: 14.04 is already released and IIRC it has 4.13, not sure about 4.13.1
<BluesKaj> no kidding , why else would kde upgrades be developed ? :)
<rberg_> I was not sure if point releases get into the official repos.. I assume 4.14 wont (if there is one)
<Walex> rberg_: but basically Ubuntu/Kubuntu like Debian are "stable" releases. The difference between LTS and the others is just the length of support.
<Walex> rberg_: 4.14 when it happens may end up in Kubuntu 14.10 for example.
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!
<doctorpepper> has anyone been able  to make  pam-kwallet work on kubuntu 12.04 ?
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, not many using 12.04 anymore, and sorry I can't help with wallet apps, since I don't use them.
<doctorpepper> bluejack, actually  the version of kubuntu is not a problem  as far  as i understand the issue  i have has to do with pam  more than anything else.
<doctorpepper> i actually compiled and installed pam-kwallet  and tried to configure pam but failed.
<hyper_ch> Hi there, since 14.04 I have big problems with USB 3.0. I get slow speeds and my load skyrockets massively.... and right now I just noticed that xhci- isn't even loaded
<hyper_ch> I modprobed xhci-hcd - no error... but when I lsmod afterwards, still nothing loaded
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, where are you copying from and to where?
<BluesKaj> what kinds of files, encrypted?
<hyper_ch> root system is encrypted of course
<hyper_ch> why?
<BluesKaj> encryption slows copy speeds afaik
<hyper_ch> why would encryption slow copying?
<hyper_ch> but copying 4GB of data from an encrpyted SSD on a cpu with aes-ni to usb 3.0 disk shouldn't take 5 minutes
<hyper_ch> and as said, xhci-hcd isn't even loaded according to lsmod
<BluesKaj> dunno, not familiar with xhci-hcd
<hyper_ch> that's the usb 3.0 kernel mod
<hyper_ch> hyper@subi:~$ sudo modprobe xhci-hcd ; lsmod | grep xhci
<hyper_ch> hyper@subi:~$
<lordievader> Good evening.
<DarthFrog>  Answers are $1, correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free.
<lordievader> Variable '1' not found, did you mean '$i'?; Variable '10' not found, did you mean '$2'?;
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> And they're invariant, not negotiable!
<SonikkuAmerica> print $1
<SonikkuAmerica> DarthFrog: We charge extra for blue unicorn ponies.
<DarthFrog> Sold my last one yesterday.
<DarthFrog> I'm down to pink centaurs.
<mr-rich> Answers are €1, correct answers are €10. Dumb looks are still free.
<DarthFrog> Now that's inflation!
<mr-rich> but won't confuse CLI ... :)
<lordievader> ERROR: Symbol '€' not recognized.
<lordievader> :P
<DarthFrog> :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> Inflation indeed. Maybe I should start charging in Indian rupees
<lunife> hello,is there a way to add custom emoticons to kde thelepathy?
<hubelibub> hi! when is the new version of digikam coming to kubuntu repositories?
<blahblah> test
<blahblah> hello all
#kubuntu 2014-05-20
<anukul> Digikam crash many times.
<hubelibub> funny you should say that, anukul. i was just thinking about switching to kubuntu as my main os and use digikam for my large photo collection. is that a bad idea?
<devurandom> Hello!
<devurandom> How do I change the system country?
<valorie> devurandom: in systemsettings
<valorie> something like locale
<devurandom> Locale, then Country?
<valorie> or just alt+f2 type locale
<devurandom> I can only select a country for the current user, but not set the system country
<devurandom> It still offers me "system country (united states ...)"
<valorie> that's odd
<devurandom> Instead of "system country (germany)". I assume what I set there is not the system country, but the user country.
<valorie> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<valorie> that might help, or it might be gnomish oriented
<valorie> could help though
<devurandom> I think my major problem is that I do not have access to the standard Ubuntu (Unity) tool to manage the locale.
<valorie> well, I don't know very much about locales, sorry
<valorie> KDE should give the the necessary tools
<valorie> i've never needed a unity tool for anything
<devurandom> I think I figured it out. In /etc/default/locale, I changed everything to en_GB.UTF-8 and now KDE shows the system country as United Kingdom. So that file seems to be the key.
<kanhiya> I INSTALLED oxygen gtk 2 and 3 theme engine,
<kanhiya> but chrome and mozilla etc are looking horrible in kde
<kanhiya> i am using kde 4.13
<kanhiya> and ubuntu 14.04 LTS, same theme engine were working well in Ubuntu 12.04
<kanhiya> anybody here
<jussi> no
<jussi> kanhiya: I have no answer for your question, sorry. mine work perfectly
<hateball> kanhiya: When it comes to chromium, using anything but chromiums own decorations has always looked terrible to me
<hateball> not that it solves your problem...
<hateball> Firefox looks as expected
<kanhiya> hateball: thanks, but mozilla, libreoffice are also looking horrible
<kanhiya> leave alone chromium
<hateball> kanhiya: if you launch them from konsole, do you get any relevant output?
<hateball> like failing to load the theme engine and so on
<Guest42225> does anybody have experience with using digikam for large photo collections? i wonder if it is slow and crashes often or if it is reliable and as fast as it is when you only have a few photos in the app
<valorie> you could ask in #digikam ?
<Guest42225> good idea! thanks :)
<ovidiu-florin> please give me a helping hand in promoting and add yourself and spread this around: http://goo.gl/wkWf7w
<ovidiu-florin> give me your gmail address so I can add you as editor
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<reclock> hola alguien por favor me podria recomendar canales en español don poder charlar
<JoWie> hey, launching applications such as dolphin (3 seconds, not a cold start) seems a bit slow. Is this normal? I am using a laptop with intel i7 and a SSD
<DarthFrog> JoWie: I suppose it depends upon your particular environment.  Not all SSDs are speed demons (tho' they all should be much faster than spinning rust).  It will also depend on how many processes are already running on your CPU and how full your memory is.
<DarthFrog> I have an AMD FX8350 and an SSD.  Dolphin just took about 2 seconds to fully open for me.  I also have 16 GB RAM.
<BluesKaj> hmm, took less than a sec to open here, pribly also depends on how large your /home dir is.\
<JoWie> it's a pretty fast ssd though. close to sata limits
<JoWie> only 2G out of 8G memory used
<JoWie> it is not that bad though. however i was running windows 7 on a plain hdd before and opening explorer was instant ;)
<JoWie> heh libreoffice writer on a cold start is faster than dolphin
<JoWie> hmm if i run dolphin from console it seems to be hanging a short while on a failed connection to ibus-daemon
<sanjeb> hi all
<sanjeb> is it possible to add to the bottom panel a button for changing the input language? I just installed the Kubuntu 14.04
<hateball> sanjeb: Yes, there's a plasmoid for that
<hateball> I'm not sure what the name of it would be in English... "input selector" or something
<hateball> It should be quite obvious tho, it has a keyboard icon
<sanjeb> Im not a pro in Linux, what is a "plasmoid"?
<sanjeb> Hi all
<sanjeb> I need help in adding a button to change the input language in the bottom panel
<sanjeb> I just installed Kubuntu 14.04 and im not a professional in linux
<sanjeb> can anyone help me please?
<lordievader> sanjeb: Input language which ones do you require?
<lordievader> !pm | sanjeb
<ubottu> sanjeb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> sanjeb: Please keep it in channel.
<lordievader> sanjeb: This may help you: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58635-how-to-setup-Arabic-keyboard
<sanjeb> thank you @lordievader!! :), may the force be always strong with you :)
<lordievader> :D
<JoWie> about that dolphin issue, there is def somethign weird going on. I am now using konqueror which launches instantly
<JoWie> so i'll just use that instead :>
<BluesKaj> JoWie, try dolphin again , the file indexer baloo may have been slowing your computer due to using up cpu resources while it was running
<JoWie> blueskaj: i already disabled baloo by adding /home to the exclude list
<mr-rich> How do I make Fire Fox use Dolphin?
<JoWie> because it was indeed eating up a lot of cpu, and i never use that stuff anyway
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, in what manner?
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: when I "show in folder" from download list ...
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: keeps using some gtk thing ... not sure it's nautilis and teh colors are screwey ....
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: in fact, any gtk app I run in 14.04 has messed up collors ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, check system settings>application appearance>GTK>gtk themes
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I tried that ... didn't seem to work, but I'll give it another look ... still trying to get FF to use Dolphin ... Googling ...
<rohan> hi! does anyone know if ubuntu chromium has any kubuntu/kde specific patches?
<tsimpson> rohan: I doubt it, but you can always check patches.ubuntu.com or download the source package and see what patches are applied
<rohan> tsimpson: ok, i was curious because with Chrome/Chromium Aura being in stable, it now looks terrible on KDE
<keithzg_> Considering there's a bunch of systemd-udevd errors when my desktop tries to boot now, I'm going to blame systemd for it failing :P (in reality it's probably btrfs issues on the secondary drive)
<grifone> ciao
<markit> I've 14.04 on my netbook. 3 days ago I've aptitude update; aptitude full-upgrade and was unable to have graphics. I removed the last kernel and now I can login in kde but I've a lot of things broken (like network manager and wifi, or firefox). When shutting down the process does not terminate with some "glib-critical" errors, any clue?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | markit
<ubottu> markit: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<BluesKaj> markit, suggest you use apt-get to update and upgrade
<RepentOrPerish> You Think You're Saved, But You're Not!  atruechurch.info/savednot.html
<RepentOrPerish> .
<RepentOrPerish> America is doomed!
<netbook> Hey does anyone here know how to fix the show battery time left?
<RepentOrPerish> netbook: atruechurch.info
<TheFakeazneD525> RepentOrPerish: ...
<TheFakeazneD525> please take it to rizon
<RepentOrPerish> TheFakeazneD525:  You Think You're Saved, But You're Not!  atruechurch.info/savednot.html
<TheFakeazneD525> this is a Kubuntu support channel RepentOrPerish
<netbook> why post that?
<RepentOrPerish> TheFakeazneD525: so? Unless you repent you will perish Luke 13:3
<RepentOrPerish> netbook: your sins are taking you to hell
<TheFakeazneD525> RepentOrPerish: UN:N "Nobody Cares"
<TheFakeazneD525> netbook: please ignore that disruptive user
<netbook> yes for asking a little question
<LjL> !ops | RepentOrPerish
<ubottu> RepentOrPerish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<RepentOrPerish> TheFakeazneD525: you wont care and you cant care unless god changes it
<RepentOrPerish> No one can come to me unless the Father who sent me draws him. And I will raise him up on the last day.
<TheFakeazneD525> netbook: anyways, I use an alternate battery monitor... it should be in the "Get new widgets" thing
<TheFakeazneD525> just click the Kashew on the toolbar, and do the get more widgets
<netbook> TheFakeazneD525: ok thanks Ill take a look
<TheFakeazneD525> just search for battery
<TheFakeazneD525> netbook: anytime
<TheFakeazneD525> I love doing a fellow Kubu user a solid :>
<RepentOrPerish> .
<TheFakeazneD525> ikonia: ^
<RepentOrPerish> ikonia: Not everyone who says to me, ‘Lord, Lord,’ will enter the kingdom of heaven, but the one who does the will of my Father who is in heaven. 22 On that day many will say to me, ‘Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name, and cast out demons in your name, and do many mighty works in your name?’ 23 And then will I declare to them, ‘I never knew you; depart from me, you workers of lawlessness.’ Matthew 7:21-23
<mr-rich> TheFakeazneD525: any ideas on getting Fire Fox to use dolphin instead of that ugly gtk thing when "open containing folder"?
<netbook> Took a look and only got the current one have you installed a third party one from the repos?
<TheFakeazneD525> mr-rich: idk,  sorry...
<LjL> it might be nice if the only thing in common between two banned addresses weren't "50"
<netbook> wrong key ;s
<netbook> TheFakeazneD525: do you use third party program or thew kde one?
<TheFakeazneD525> netbook: hmm?
<TheFakeazneD525> netbook: actually wait one second
<netbook> TheFakeazneD525: only got the one kubunu comes with and does not show time only percent
<netbook> TheFakeazneD525:  ok
<TheFakeazneD525> netbook: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Enhanced+Battery+Monitor?content=153981
<netbook> thanks
<TheFakeazneD525> netbook: also after you download
<TheFakeazneD525> http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Installing_Plasmoids
<netbook> where do i locate enbattery?
<netbook> via apt-get or?|
<TheFakeazneD525> enbattery?
<netbook> says"Plugin enbattery is not installed.
<netbook> "
<IdleOne> LjL: thanks for pointing that out :)
<LjL> IdleOne: feel free to turn your thankfulness into apologies for all the various victims of random friendly fire
<IdleOne> LjL: I didn't misfire, this time.
<TheFakeazneD525> netbook: odd
<netbook> yeap
<LjL> IdleOne: oh, i know.
<netbook> TheFakeazneD525:  Found a package called batmon might work well not sure will report back ;d
<TheFakeazneD525> np
<netbook> TheFakeazneD525:  Lol just found that applet on the software center gona try and install on tehre too
<TheFakeazneD525> cool
<netbook> tryed the battery applet works :d via the software cetner now batmon
<netbook> batmon not worth getting does not dock to the tray
<netbook> TheFakeazneD525:  Thanks for you help I'm off now its 10:30 here
<TheFakeazneD525> \o/
<sanjeb> hi all
<sanjeb> Im trying to install a file that ends with .tar.bz2 on my kubuntu 14.04, what application should I use to do that?
<rohan> sanjeb: ark should be able to open it if you're looking for a GUI program
<rohan> sanjeb: not sure what you mean by trying to "install"
<rohan> if it's source code, you'll have to compile it
<sanjeb> @rohan I had a package installer on my previous OS (Mint), but I cant find its equivelant on kubuntu
<rohan> sanjeb: there is a package installer on kubuntu too, it's called "muon"
<rohan> but it won't install .tar.bz2 files, it can only work with dpkg files
<rohan> sanjeb: what exactly are you trying to install?
<sanjeb> @rohan its a flash animating program I downloaded from sourceforge
<rohan> sanjeb: what is it called? link? is it in the ubuntu repo?
<xee> Hi, I'm trying to change file association by changing the order of applications but after I close the module and reopen it, the order is still the same, and the reset and defaults buttons are dimmed, is this a known issue or something ?
<rohan> xee: i was able to get VLC as the default video player, so i'm pretty sure it's not a system-wide issue
<xee> I'll try with a live USB to see if it's an issue with my installation or with kubuntu.
<wachin> Hi to all, please some of us can help me. I Installed UbuntuStudio 14.04, and install dolphin, but not working the search feature. However on UbuntuStudio 12.04, 13.10 working fine
<wachin> perhaps is necessary install some package
<rohan> wachin: i *think* you need baloo to have search in dolphin
<wachin> Thanks for your reply. Baloo is installed
<wachin> are here: baloo libbaloocore4 libbaloofiles4 libbaloowidgets4 libbalooxapian4
<wachin> have one question, the search feature working fine on Kubuntu 14.04?
<wachin> on dolphin?
<Zenny_> Any one in Here ??
<Zenny_> Hello need help with printer
<rohan> wachin: i don't know, i've never tried searching
<wachin> ohhhh :(
#kubuntu 2014-05-21
<Zenny_> how do I add Kde printer settings to Kubuntu ???
<rohan> Zenny_: are you trying to add a new printer?
<Zenny_> yes wireless ly
<Zenny_> epson  wf-3540
<Zenny_> it only works thru printer settings only       this version of kde does not have it   it only normal printer installs
<Zenny_> meaning a usb port
<rohan> what is "printer settings" Zenny_ ?
<rohan> both KDE printer settings and Ubuntu printer settings are graphical frontends to CUPS
<Zenny_> KDE on my Arch machine has 2 programs form KDE     Printer    and Printer Settings       Kubuntu has only Printer
<Zenny_> Printing settings  allows for wireless
<Zenny_> The KDE arch is more advance
<Zenny_> Ok I'll just use the USB  Thanks for trying
<ruuts> hello
<ruuts> is there anybody out there?
<ruuts> just nod if you can hear me
<Ademos> Hello. How would I disable libnotify? I found the way to disable notify-osd, but not libnotify: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35815/shortcut-to-hide-libnotify
<Ademos> The method on the webpage I linked didn't work, because notify-osd doesn't exist on my Kubuntu installation.
<valorie> Ademos: you can't disable the notifications in systemsettings?
<valorie> oh interesting, only network stuff
<valorie> notify-osd can be installed if you want it
<valorie> !infor notify-osd
<Ademos> valorie: Well the issue is, that I want to disable notifications for GTK applications.
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.35+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 100 kB, installed size 787 kB
<Ademos> valorie: That is why I am trying to disable libnotify
<valorie> right, but if you need the -osd package to do that, you can install it
<valorie> it does seem like the long way around the barn
<Ademos> valorie: Haha, I see.
<valorie> kde has gotten rid of most notifications
<valorie> I rarely see one anymore
<Ademos> I thought that notify-osd and libnotify were two different applications. Is that true? My understanding was that libnotify was made by Gnome and notify-osd was made by Ubuntu.
<Ademos> I already found this command for disabling notify-osd: sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<valorie> I don't know; #ubuntu may know
<Ademos> valorie: Well the problem is, Ubuntu replaced libnotify with notify-osd. So in #ubuntu, they will offer the same notify-osd advice.
<Ademos> Anyway though, thank you for your efforts. :)
<valorie> heh, all I gave you was sympathy
<valorie> :-)
<Ademos> Haha, well thank you for that.
<valorie> you are welcome
<Ademos> It seems I was wrong about the difference between the two: notify-osd is a daemon and libnotify is a library. Source: libnotify
<Ademos> Whoops, here's the source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51603/notify-osd-and-libnotify-how-do-they-cooperate
<Ademos> What's strange is, I am using Kubuntu which doesn't install libnotify by default.
<Ademos> So if I ask in #ubuntu, they will send me back to #kubuntu.
<Ademos> But if notify-osd is not installed, then libnotify must be working without it.
<Ademos> So I was asking in #kubuntu, since that is the distro I'm using and therefore would have the same set of default applications installed.
<Ademos> But perhaps my question is too much of a niche topic. :X
<Ademos> Well anyway, thanks for responding, even if you couldn't help.
<Ademos> See you later. :)
<Ademos> valorie: Since I answered my question, I thought I would tell you the solution I found: Right click the notificiation area (circle with an "i" within it), click "Notification settings and un-check "Application notifications."
<Ademos> That was much easier than I expected, no need for bash terminal commands. :)
<Ademos> valorie: Anyway, have a good day/night.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> KDE is often so simple it's hard to believe
<alvin> How do I prevent a service from starting at boot? (Samba for example. It's automatically installed when you install wine, but I don't need it to run.) I've read the Upstart documentation at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting and created a  /etc/init/samba.override file with the manual line in it. However, that absolutely does not work. The services keep starting at boot.
<lordievader> alvin: Comment the "start on" clause in the upstart script.
<alvin> That's just ugly
<alvin> Oh well. Documentation is wrong, I take it?
<alvin> Assuming to bug #94065 this should work, but I'm not convinced
<ubottu> bug 94065 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init: add non-destructive means to disable a job" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94065
<lordievader> alvin: I believe you can use overrides, but I've never used those.
<alvin> Well, I thought they didn't work, but I might be wrong. There were 2 services I didn't want to start at boot. samba and tor. Now Samba is actually not 1 service, but 2. (It changes from release to release....) smbd and nmbd. So, I should probably have made 2 .override files. Need to test. And tor? Well, tor does not seem to be an Upstart job.
<alvin> This is a mess. Upstart has always been a mess and now it will never be fixed. We'll get the systemd mess. I'm sceptical.
<alvin> Let's try
<alvin> AHA. It is working now, BUT, during boot you can still see a process fail. According to the log, it's Starting SMB/CIFS File and Active Directory ServerESC[234G[ESC[31mfailESC[39;49m. Now, why would samba fail to start when I don't even start it?
<TheFakeazneD525> I wonder...
<TheFakeazneD525> what would happen if someone were to reimplement KDE-full in GTK
<TheFakeazneD525> not that I like gtk
<TheFakeazneD525> but still, the thought is interesting
<TheFakeazneD525> Qt is better tho
<alvin> I'm a bit behind the times. Samba is now 3 daemons.
<TheFakeazneD525> huh
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ayr-ton> Hey there. The accentuation stopped to work in kubuntu 14.04 with gtk and some old kde apps, like yakuake. I searched a lot in google but without good results.
<BluesKaj> ayr-ton, accentuation?
<ayr-ton> BluesKaj, Yes. áéãúõ
<BluesKaj> ayr-ton, sorry, not real familiar with those since English doesn't use many
<BluesKaj> must be the language for your KB setup
<BluesKaj> ayr-ton, and layouts in system settings>input devices>keyboard
<benedict_> hi guys, how can i found out if a system is 32 or 64bit if i have only access to all partitions via live cd?
<SunTsu> benedict_: just use file on any binary installed, it should tell you e.g. "ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64" or "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386"
<benedict_> SunTsu: ahhhh thats very clever
<benedict_> SunTsu: havent thought of that, thank you!
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> tehre are a lot of bugs filled about upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04.. i also can't do it... http://goo.gl/S6Gdvv
<noaXess> anybody know how to fix?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, don't forget to update and upgrade all packages, before upgrading the OS
<BluesKaj> via internet
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<noaXess> have done that too.. also disabled all third party repos.. and so on.. check this bug i made https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1320684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1320684 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade 14.04 from 13.10 fails" [Undecided,New]
<noaXess> tried 2-3h for upgrading.. no fix found..
<noaXess> BluesKaj: any other hint?
<BluesKaj> noaXess,, looks like it's time for a clean install, backup your data to a another partition or dev....too many net upgrades accumulates low level bugs if you don't use auto-remove and autoclean periodically
<noaXess> i use autremove/clean periodically....
<noaXess> i don't want make a clean install..
<noaXess> normaly i make updates over cli instead of muon updater..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, the muon updater should be turned off then
<BluesKaj> but I didn't have to turn it off here, so there's some other problem with it
<noaXess> BluesKaj: have you made a upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, yes
<BluesKaj> but I upgraded before the official release
<noaXess> hm.. what you see if you do this: grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<BluesKaj> noaXess, there's no point, I'm already running 14.10
<noaXess> hm..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, why would i grep that anyway, i can just use the krunner
<noaXess> ?
<BluesKaj> krunner = alt +F2 /var/log etc
<BluesKaj> noaXess,^
<aljosa> i'm installing kubuntu 14.04 on imac w/ wireless keyboard from usb. bluetooth is requesting "trust and auth." but it doesn't remember it and keyboard is on/off in "manage bluetooth devices" in kde control module. any idea howto fix this so i can continue installation?
<ComplaintsDept> hello all
<lordievader> o/
<ComplaintsDept> need some help regarding resizing windows on a kde netrunner, can anyone shed some light?
<cihhan> Anyone using terminator? im having a small problem with terminator -- when I make it full screen, there is still empty places. i couldnt figure out why.
<rberg_> every time i try and use terminator I find it crashes :( I stick to konsole and tmux.. I also set kwin to not draw borders around the konsole window
<acpiorwhat> how can i format a floppy disk *without*  installing kfloppy?
<acpiorwhat> are floppy disks supported by 14.04?
#kubuntu 2014-05-22
<yruss_> Hi! Upgraded to 14.04 from 13.04 and once in two days system freezes. GUI freezes. I can drag mouse but keyboard doesn't respond at all. Even capslock LED not lighting when i press it. Any solutions?  Ram is more than enough, standard inTel card. Never freezed on 13.04
<valorie> yruss_: can you run top when that happens, in the cli?
<valorie> and see what is using all your memory
<yruss_> that;s not memory problem. i have 4 gb
<yruss_> as i said kb is not resposive at all
<TheFakeazneD525> HALP
<TheFakeazneD525> HOW DO I CONFIGURE KONVERSATION TO IGNORE ALL INVITES
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: there is #konversation
<valorie> and they are really helpful
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, it was fixed
<TheFakeazneD525> there's an invitespammer
<valorie> icky
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: indeed
<AssociateX> Hello people
<AssociateX> How can I check my wifi connection with the gui?
<DarthFrog> AssociateX: Do you have a Network Management icon in your systray?  Use it.
<AssociateX> DarthFrog, thanks
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<noaXess> Morning
<TheFakeazneD525> http://en.uncyclopedia.co/wiki/I_maed_a_yuky_doody
 * TheFakeazneD525 runs
<mhall119> valorie: ping
 * mhall119 can't remember valorie's timezone, hopes this is an okay time to be pinging
<valorie> hi michael
<valorie> I was reading
<valorie> mhall119: ^^
<mhall119> hi valorie, the ubuntu onlinesummit (UDS+open week+developer week) is coming up June 10-12 and I'm looking for track leads, would you be willing to help approve and schedule sessions for the "Users" track?  That track will be more like open week where it's presentations for end users
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> is there going to be some publicity?
<valorie> UDS has so far been pretty secret from the average user
<valorie> also, doesn't the system do the scheduling?
<valorie> calendar looks pretty empty, so yes
<valorie> sec
<mhall119> valorie: there will be yes, we're a bit behind on that I'm trying to catch up this week
<mhall119> valorie: we don't do auto-scheduling anymore, haven't with any vUDS
<mhall119> thanks valorie
<valorie> ok, so send me an email with what I need to do, or is there a list to join, etc.?
<valorie> mhall119: what the heck are you doing up at this hour of the night!
<valorie> close to midnight here on the left coast.....
<mhall119> valorie: I'm sprinting in Malta this week
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok
<valorie> that sounds fun
 * mhall119 can't complain
<eagles0513875> hey mhall119 im from malta lets chat in offtopic
<mhall119> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<valorie> sure
<alket> How to boot with "Enable Power Managment" disabled ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<alket> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi alket
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi noaXess
<noaXess> seams there was a ppa i had, that has newer versinos of packages then trusty.. got a feedback on my bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1320684/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1320684 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade 14.04 from 13.10 fails" [Undecided,New]
<noaXess> its from blender.. i will purge/autoremove/ppa-purge it ;)
<noaXess> yes.. removed those packages.. and voilà.. YEAH
<BluesKaj> ppas can be a pita during upgrades . altho they are supposed to be ignored when upgrading to a new OS
<BluesKaj> obviously sometimes not
<noaXess> but anyway.. fixed.. will upgrade my machine later in the day.. cause now.. lot of work ;)
<ShalokShalom> please, can anyone tell me, how to configure firefox, that he use my default search engine, when i enter a non url into the adress bar ?
<ShalokShalom> it should be the default setting and keyword.enabled is true
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, what's your default search /
<BluesKaj> ?
<ShalokShalom> ddg
<ShalokShalom> duckduckgo
<BluesKaj> is it showing the ddg icon in the searchbar ?
<noobius> ShalokShalom, on your search bar, is ddg as the preffered searsh engine? i have it as preffered and the address bar does a search with ddg
<ShalokShalom> it search completly not
<ShalokShalom> it just trys to connect
<ShalokShalom> just after around ~ 30 seconds use it ducki
<ShalokShalom> but why try to connect for such a long time ? there is no url in the web with just words, no dots etc
<ShalokShalom> no help in #firefox since 5 hours
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, imagebin your FF page so we can look at what you mean
<ShalokShalom> o.O
<ShalokShalom> it works now
<ShalokShalom> ok, dont work again
<ShalokShalom> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/FcvZwvE
<ShalokShalom> i count it now, it needs 40 seconds until firefox search with my default engine
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, your searchbar is missing the drop down to choose which search engine to use
<ShalokShalom> no, thats a add on
<ShalokShalom> i click on the icon for wikipedia, and search with wikipedia, as an example
<BluesKaj> yes, but the addon is obviously not working
<alvin> You can also you DuckDuckGo with !wiki
<ShalokShalom> alvin: i know, thanks
<ShalokShalom> the bangs are a main reason for me, to use duckduckgo, to be honest.
<alvin> That, and the added privacy. It's also my default search engine
<ShalokShalom> i use the add on, because i wish to ship it with my .iso for beginner user.
<ShalokShalom> alvin: fine :)
<ShalokShalom> i like the new version
<ShalokShalom> the reversive image search is something, that i still miss. :)
<lordievader> unemi: Please fix your connection.
<Uter> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Uter
<lordievader> Good evening.
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: hi~
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides lordievader dinner
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm good
<dion_> help audit
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i've been trying to change the lightdm theme in different ways i found googling, but didn't get it
<amundsen> did anyone here get it?
<BluesKaj> amundsen, did you try in system settings>login screen? thereisn't much to choose from except a background
<cai> What's with the latest 1404 update... it's broken
<cai> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<cai> that's weird, i try updating some kde things and it does breaks, but i upgade kde-workspace and it then works, mostly
<BluesKaj> cai, how did you install kubuntu ?
<cai> BluesKaj: release disk
<cai> BluesKaj: so apparently i'm up to date now, just had to manually update, strange
<BluesKaj> manually updating and upgrading with apt-get is best IMO, and a dist-upgrade every week helps as well
<cai> apt is stupid sometimes, it won't update the metas first or try different orders
<BluesKaj> gthat depends on your sources.list, make sure it's using the default servers
<cai> i often just use synaptic because i have some held packages
<cai> also ppas
<BluesKaj> then run dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> well , dinnertime here ..gotta go
<cai> AMD OpenCL on Linux 5% faster than Windows, OpenGL 75% slower.
<cai> What the hell AMD>
<cai> Isn't OpenCL about the same difficulty to implement as OpenGL?
<freetux_> hwo can i recover encripted data from another partition?
<freetux_> how can i get helphere?
<freetux_> help here?
<giorgio> saluti
<valorie> freetux_: ask your question
<valorie> oh, encryted data -- do you have the password?
<freetux_> i changed my installation of kubuntu
<valorie> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<freetux_> for the new 14.04
<valorie> that link should cover moving data
<freetux_> and my home directory got encripted my data
<freetux_> ok thanks valorie
<valorie> please check the link ubottu presented for you above
<valorie> if that doesn't help, at least you'll be able to ask more precise questions
<valorie> :-)
<freetux_> :-) ok
<freetux_> can i find it in spanish?
<freetux_> thanks valorie i guess english will do :-)
<freetux_> good afternoon
<valorie> I don't know how much of that help text is translated
<valorie> :(
<Scunizi> Hey.. did the latest update break Java in Chrome stable? Yesterday it was working today it's not.. I'm running 12.04
#kubuntu 2014-05-23
<afink> Hello everyone, I am having an issue with dolphin where I am not able to see remote (ftp) files.  At the bottom it says 0 files 0 folders, however when I ftp in via the command line everything shows just fine.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Any fix available?
<afink> actually it looks like dolphin isn't prompting me for the password
<afink> hmm... reboot solved it.
<[asimov]> Any clue why apt-get source grub2 download both a directory and a tarball while other packages have only the tarball?
<AlexTheLion> hey there does anyone here have Ubuntu with Gnone install on a computer with Intel Graphics ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> where can i get list of packages in kubuntu 14.04 Live ISO ?
<mah454> I need this
<lordievader> mah454: Here you go: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/kubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<mah454> lordievader: thank you , Bye .... :)
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Guest633> Hello :)
<Guest633> is anyone here right now?
<Guest633> I need someone to help me
<BluesKaj> Guest633, ask your question
<Guest633> Oh. kk :)
<Guest633> so how do I change my username :/
<Guest633> I dont want guest
<BluesKaj>  /nick newnick
<Guest633> thanks :)
<IsaacTBest> Ok
<IsaacTBest> so :)
<IsaacTBest> clear
<IsaacTBest> hey :)
<BluesKaj> hey
<IsaacTBest> are you the admin?
<IsaacTBest> of this irc chat?
<BluesKaj> if you'd like to register a nick to make it permanent, run !register in the server textbox, you'll receive instructions
<IsaacTBest> ok :)
<IsaacTBest> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> not an admin, why?
<IsaacTBest> well
<IsaacTBest> xD
<IsaacTBest> your name tag is colored
<IsaacTBest> !register is not working :/
<Pici> er
<IsaacTBest> xD
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> BluesKaj's instructions were confusing, just read what ubottu said.
<IsaacTBest> ubonttu said
<IsaacTBest> I am just a bot
<IsaacTBest> please do not think me as intelligent
<Pici> yes.
<IsaacTBest> oh.. kk :0
<BluesKaj> Pici, what happened to the register command in the server?
<Pici> BluesKaj: /msg nickserv help register
<BluesKaj> ok , my memory fails
<IsaacTBest> WHY
<IsaacTBest> ok
<IsaacTBest> :D
<IsaacTBest> I registered it now :)
<BluesKaj> IsaacTBest,sorry, for the wrong instructions
<IsaacTBest> its ok :)
<IsaacTBest> so you guys are professionals here?
<BluesKaj> <-- not a pro just an experienced user/helper/tester
<IsaacTBest> Oh..
<IsaacTBest> :)
<IsaacTBest> nice :D
<IsaacTBest> so you guys know LFS too ??
<IsaacTBest> Welcome juboxi
<juboxi> tnx IsaacTBest
<IsaacTBest> to Ubuntu IRC
<IsaacTBest> so you guys know LFS?
<IsaacTBest> ??
<IsaacTBest> c/clear
<IsaacTBest> :/
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Pici> This channel is for kubuntu support only.
<IsaacTBest> its ok :)
<IsaacTBest> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IsaacTBest> xD
<IsaacTBest> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<IsaacTBest> wow
<IsaacTBest> Ubottu
<IsaacTBest> nice :D
<BluesKaj> IsaacTBest, pls stop using the enter key for punctuation
<IsaacTBest> sorry :
<IsaacTBest> Welcome TheFakeazneD525
<IsaacTBest> !nickserv
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BluesKaj> BBL
<tatie> upgrade failed from 12.04 - what now? when doing the upgrade i started it and left it do it's work. when i came back about 20% was installed and then it said it needed to close kdm in order to continue. i though ok fine i do not need desktop at this time anyway. so i said go ahead (Y) it threw me in tty1 and that was it. when i loged in and checked the processes it appeared nothing was upgrading. i reboot and ofcourse now it doesn't boot
<tatie> anymore
<tatie> so now what?=
<gregor3000> i tried booting form DVD to do a reinstall of 14.04 over 12.04 but it didn't boot. i dont' htink this PC can boot from DVD. hmm...
<IsaacTBest> -_-
<BluesKaj> gregor3000, make sure your cdrom is first in the boot sequence in the BIOS
<gregor3000> it is... it doesn't boot. i mean it starts booting but then itall stops with blinking cursor
<gregor3000> i am now atempting to restart the upgrade via recovery mode
<gregor3000> i enabled networking now fsck is running
<gregor3000> how long does this take? i just want to tun network on to start uptade and upgrade commands from atp-get
<lordievader> gregor3000: Depends on the size of the disk and how much of it is toast.
<gregor3000> there we go disk stopped working nothing happened.
<gregor3000> linux parittion is 20 GB the rest is about 120GB
<gregor3000> in FAT32
<gregor3000> i am gettign nowhere with this recovery console. if i just go to root and start the update it says that it can't access the server.s btw it actualyl doens't need to get the servers does it? io mean it already downloaded the packageds in previous proces
<lordievader> Theoretically, but perhaps some of the packages where corrupted, it is best to proceed with a network connection.
<gregor3000> the problem is the mounting of filesystem doens't happen. fsck is running, disk is working forsoem time then it just stops
<gregor3000> nothing get's mounted
<lordievader> gregor3000: What happens when you manually mount it?
<gregor3000> i am just searching for commands to do it it is my next step
<lordievader> Drop to a root shell: mount -o remount,rw /
<gregor3000> now it says already mounted or / busy
<gregor3000> acroding to mtab /dev/sda2 is already mounted on root
<lordievader> Also read-write mounted? Or read-only?
<gregor3000> read only
<gregor3000> that's what is says when i try to run dpkg
<gregor3000> hold on i just saw it's a comma. i definitely need new glasses
<gregor3000> ok here we go
<gregor3000> dpkg configure running
<gregor3000> errors dependency problems...
<gregor3000> but i doubt i will be able to run the update since there is no netowrk when i dropped to root
<gregor3000> right?
<lordievader> gregor3000: That is why I added '-o remount,rw' to the mount command ;)
<gregor3000> N
<gregor3000> yeah but i didnt' spot the comma betweek remount and rw i though it was a fullstop
<gregor3000> ok so now what? reboot? if i try update still no connection, while the upgrade has unmet dependencies
<lordievader> gregor3000: No, now that the disk is mounted rw you set up an internet connection. Do you use a cable?
<gregor3000> yes
<lordievader> Ok, great: ip l s eth0 up&&dhclient eth0
<gregor3000> rtnetlink asnwers: File exists
<gregor3000> and no wi continue...
<lordievader> Do you have an internet connection? Try pinging  8.8.8.8
<gregor3000> it appears so, update command now executed, but upgrade still says it has unment dependencies an dsuggests to use -f
<gregor3000> is it safe to use -f?
<lordievader> Jup, that would be the next step: apt-get -f install
<gregor3000> upgrade -f or -f install?
<lordievader> apt-get upgrade doesn
<lordievader> doesn't know the -f flag. So apt-get install -f
<gregor3000> ok running upgrade -f
<gregor3000> then normal upgrade suddenly is running. let's see what comes out
<lordievader> Erm, you should run 'apt-get install -f'.
<lestarf> what
<lestarf> veracruz
<IsaacTBest> HELP I ACCIDENTLY DELETE MY VMLINUZ
<lordievader> IsaacTBest: Don't reboot and reinstall the kernel.
<IsaacTBest> ok.. iam panicing.. what should i do!
<lordievader> IsaacTBest: Reinstall the package 'linux-image-generic'.
<IsaacTBest> ok sir..
<lordievader> This is the reason sudo exists...
<IsaacTBest> but how?
<lordievader> IsaacTBest: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic (possibly replace linux-image-generic with the latest version if it just reinstalls the meta package.)
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.24.29 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<gregor3000> wow upgrade already ifnished however it boots into TTY1 hmmm how to load desktop in kde? what is controling the startup screen?
<bprompt_> gregor3000:    try maybe -> startx
<gregor3000> no it doesn't work. i will install kubuntu desktop package perhaps a part is missing
<lordievader> gregor3000: What error does 'startx' give?
<gregor3000> i forgot. it seems that some parts of Kubuntu desktop package are missing it is now installing and it will install abotu 192 MB of data :-)
<gregor3000> darn it i see only now how my computers are really old.... i am doing another maintenance - cloning the bad widnows XP disk formatted as FAT 32 onto a brand new 1TB drive.i hopoe that one works as well as the remianing free space get's Kubuntu as well.
<gregor3000> anyway just saw they have 2 time tranfer rate nowadays, and the CPU's people are suign are already 300% or more powerful than mine. even the office "variants" :-)
<gregor3000> heh loading now only i wonder what else is not installed
<cai> partition manager won't let me format my sd card at all, only make new partiotn table
<cai> gparted, same issue but i can make ntfs/ext partitions.... but i need fat32
<gregor3000> isn't the one on SD cards called exFAT or something like that?
<cai> I don't think linux even supports exfat
<cai> and i have to use fat32 anyways
<lordievader> cai: Linux supports exfat just fine, can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l /dev/<sdcard>"?
<gregor3000> hmm the grub menu still shows old kernel 3.2 :-) and now porgrams are being upgraded....
<cai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506929/
<cai> It's a small SD card for firmware.
<lordievader> Wow, 14 mb? Anyhow what happens when you try to make partitions with parted?
<cai> it lets me make ntfs and ext, fat16/32 is greyed out
<cai> but i  have dosfstools on since it's a stock package
<lordievader> cai: parted != gparted ;)
<cai> 14MB of delicious SLC flash, still... i don't get why kde part amanger refusts to make any FS and gparted won't do fat
<gregor3000> ok it's upgrading the kernel now
<lordievader> By the by, if you can make empty partitions that is fine too. I kind of agree with parted on that, a partition manager shouldn't make filesystems.
<gregor3000> excelent it is now all finsihed. time to go to sleep thank you all for the help provided.
<lordievader> gregor3000: Everything works again?
<keithzg> Is there a way to get a list of the names of all installed/available plasmoids? Trying to launch the network manager plasmoid with plasma-windowed (so just that name would be useful too, admittedly, but it'd be useful to be able to do this myself in the future).
<keithzg> Aha, plasmapkg --list
<keithzg> (I've been seeing a lot of crashes lately that seem possibly graphics-related, so I've gone over to Openbox on my work computer for now.)
<Toast> Could someone try saving a wallet from kwalletmanager then reimporting it please? I've done this, but it's not accepting my password to open the wallet.
<keithzg> Toast: Last time I had to to that, I swear it didn't work at all and I instead just copy-pasted it into the right folder and gave it a different name, and *then* it worked.
<Toast> keithzg: So import didn't work, but replacing your existing file did?
<Toast> OK, will have to reboot to try that. Thanks.
<Joe87654> hello
<Joe87654> hello, i am transfering GBs of files between 2 kubuntu 14.04 machines over samba. i woulld like to lock my machines andd do something else while transfering. the transfer stops though when i lock  the screen. is there away to make it continue transfering while locked?
<keithzg> Firstly, that's very strange that that happens. Secondly, I'd personally recommend using sftp (or even better, rsync, if you're even remotely comfortable with the command line) for transferring files between two Kubuntu machines (both faster and less likely to suffer any sort of loss of data one way or another).
<Joe87654> thanks for answering keith. i thought it was strange too.
<Joe87654> a different program stops also when i locked the screen. i was recording a webcam with vlc but it stops recording when scren is locked. so im guesing kubuntu is stopping programs when the screens locked. doesnt make sense to me
#kubuntu 2014-05-24
<IsaacTBeast> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IsaacTBeast> hi
<canneX123> whois cannex123
<IsaacTBeast> !whois
<valorie> IsaacTBeast: I think maybe lastlog or some command like that will work
<valorie> depending on your client
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Nizza> Is click and snap also supported under a mac? (with MAC OSX)
<ikonia> Nizza: try the #macosx channel, this one is for kubuntu
<Nizza> ok, i will. Thank you.
<Nizza> bye
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<rharish> anyone knows how to fix the grub after updating to 14.04 from 13.10 ?
<rharish> I was following this http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/getting.html
<lordievader> rharish: What is the problem with Grub?
<rharish> not that
<rharish> lordievader: I guess it's broken. get the grub rescue
<rharish> can't boot into anything
<rharish> https://askubuntu.com/questions/449680/upgrading-from-13-10-to-14-04-broke-grub/454068#454068
<lordievader> rharish: Hmm, and that happened after the upgrade?
<rharish> yes, so agonizing :(
<rharish> any clues ?
<lordievader> Chrooting from a live-cd/usb and running "update-grub2".
<rharish> I used update-grub
<rharish> it generated a grub.cfg
<lordievader> rharish: Did it find kernels?
<rharish> idk that
<rharish> how do u check ?
<lordievader> rharish: Run it again and check ;)
<rharish> lordievader:  checking it
<rharish> lordievader: there's a /boot/grub/grub.cfg file already present
<rharish> should I go ahead with update-grub2 ??
<lordievader> rharish: Yes, that file is then updated.
<rharish> lordievader: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7510112/
<rharish> that's what I get
<lordievader> Should be fine. Although the EFI might cause problems. Perhaps that is your issue?
<rharish> exactly
<rharish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7510117/
<rharish> how to get arround that ?
<lordievader> Whish I could tell you that. I have no experience with (U)EFI.
<rharish> oh no :(
<rharish> thanks anyways
<rharish> does anyone else have any clue on that ^^ ?
<Walex> rharish: GRUB2 is diabolical.
<rharish> uhm, update-grub ?
<Walex> rharish: yes, but you need to boot into your root partition to do that right.
<Walex> rharish: that page and other just tell you how to do that.
<rharish> can you help me with it ?
<Walex> rharish: yesm but what problem specifically happens to you?
<rharish> so far, I've chrooted and ran update-grub
<Walex> rharish: because your paste shows no errors.
<Walex> rharish: the 'uopdate-grub2' workjed fine.
<rharish> yes, now when I run grub-install (for reinstalling) I get the error saying that grub can't find efi directory
<Walex> rharish: I don't understand what you are trying to do.
<rharish> i'm trying to follow the steps listed here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/449680/upgrading-from-13-10-to-14-04-broke-grub
<rharish> we are trying to reinstall the grub right ?
<rharish> Walex: step 9
<Walex> rharish: sorry I can't follow. I can't understand what your current situation is and what you are trying to achieve. Any of those steps makes sense in a specific case.
<rharish> Walex: okay. Let me start over. I tried upgrading from kubuntu 13.10 to 14.04. The packages were downloaded and installed successfully and I was prompted to reboot. On rebooting, I get the grub-rescue screen. I can't boot into any of my OS(kubuntu or Windows). I then tried boot-repair but even that didn't fix the issue so I was referring to that link which
<rharish> suggests booting into a live cd and chrooting to reinstall the grub. That's what I've been trying to do. I was able to mount my drives and was even able to run update-grub which generated a grub.cfg file in /boot/grub. Now I must reinstall according to the answer in the link(the one with 25 votes), for which I use "grub-install" which gives the following
<rharish> error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7510117/. how do I go about this( grub-install) ?
<rharish> That's the issue now
<rharish> Walex: hope you can help me
<rharish> afk
<Walex> check whether 'ls /sys/firmware/efi/vars/' lists something
<Walex> check whether 'modprobe efivars' succeeds
<Walex> you have an EFI boot problem not a GRUB problem (yet).
<Walex> you must mount the EFI partition as '/boot/efi'
<sanjeb> Hi all :)
<sanjeb> Can someone tell me where I can download a windows (sorry for  mensioning this name) for my virual box? Im afraid of downloading it from any torrent so that it wouldnt have a virus/worm... etc in it
<BluesKaj> sanjeb, we can't advise you on illegal activities here, pls search the internet
<BluesKaj> or buy a copy of windows
<sanjeb> @BlueKaj knew that but still I had to try :P
<BluesKaj> you'll receive the same answer from any OS support chats on freenode
<sanjeb> ok, laters peeps, have a nice day/eve
<sanjeb> :)
<rharish> Walex: ping ! you still there ?
<rharish> sorry had to go out, was urgent.
<lolmaus> Hi! I'm on Kubuntu 14.04, trying to get an app hook into my console. The app has added its lines to `.bash_profile`. The problem is that i don't have access to the app until i do `source ~/.bash_profile` every time i open Konsole. I've tried moving the lines to `~/.profile`, still no luck.
<lordievader> lolmaus: You are trying to run an console application when you open the Konsole?
<lolmaus> lordievader: yes. The console application makes itself available as `$ nvm` via the lines it had added to `~/.bash_profile`.
<lolmaus> But until i do `source ~/.bash_profile`, `$ nvm` says "No command 'nvm' found".
<lolmaus> On the other hand, when i tried to add the lines into `~/.bashrc`, it started working for newly opened Konsole windows. I complained to NVM dev, but he said that `.bashrc` is supposed to be executed for non-login shells and what i did was wrong.
<lordievader> Hmm, adding tmux here to my .zshrc it opens tmux when opening Konsole.
<lordievader> NVM doesn't open a gui, does it?
<lolmaus> lordievader: nope, it's a console app.
<lordievader> !info nvm
<ubottu> Package nvm does not exist in trusty
<lolmaus> lordievader: https://github.com/creationix/nvm
<lolmaus> lordievader: the question is not about NVM, but about which dotfiles are executed when Konsole is started.
<lordievader> Does nvm provide a shell or something?
<lordievader> Else you can just tell konsole to start nvm instead of bash.
<lolmaus> lordievader: nvm's goal is to dynamically provide certain commands into the console (node and npm). It allows you to switch between different node/npm environments. Thus, nvm is useless without bash.
<lordievader> Is it a service?
<lolmaus> lordievader: no. BTW, here's the line from `.bash_profile`:
<lolmaus> [[ -s "/home/lolmaus/.nvm/nvm.sh" ]] && source "$HOME/.nvm/nvm.sh" # This loads nvm
<lordievader> Could you pastebin that script?
<lolmaus> lordievader: which one? My `.bash_profile`? PS Please highlight me so that i don't miss your answers.
<lordievader> lolmaus: $HOME/.nvm/nvm.sh (I didn't highlight since this was the only active conversation)
<lolmaus> lordievader: https://github.com/creationix/nvm/blob/master/nvm.sh
<lordievader> lolmaus: Hmm, it might just fix your problem. Try putting a link to the script in ~/.kde/env. Then upon login the script should be ran.
<lolmaus> lordievader: are you sure? The script is supposed to be invoked with this: [[ -s "/home/lolmaus/.nvm/nvm.sh" ]] && source "$HOME/.nvm/nvm.sh" # This loads nvm
<lordievader> Jup, the script sets env variables. Scripts in ~/.kde/env set env variables kde wide.
 * lordievader time to watch a movie
<lolmaus> lordievader: it didn't work. Maybe a reboot is required?
<lolmaus> lordievader: it didn't work after reboot :(
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> have a goot one
<brejoc> hi @all! i've got a question regarding the re-installation of kubuntu on my latop. the ssd has, next to boot and swap, a btrfs partition that is the root volume with home as a subvolume. would it be possible to re-install kubuntu with the official installer and keep the home-subvolume?
<BluesKaj> brejoc, subvolume=separate /home partition ?
<brejoc> BluesKaj: no it's on the same partition.
<tomte> hi
<BluesKaj> then you need to backup your home dir data to some other media , the create a / and separate /home partition..then install kubuntu to the / partition and copy the backed up data to  the new /home partition. Next time you want to install a new release you just need to install to / and /home will remain unaffected.
<BluesKaj> brejoc,^
<tomte> I got an erlderly laptop with a 32gb ssd and tried to install ubuntu on it
<tomte> but it doesn't recognize the harddisk at all
<BluesKaj> tomte, how old ?
<tomte> 7 years maybe? acer 5104wlmi
<tomte> it some sandisk ssd (winxp and win installed on the ssd without any issues)
<tomte> any ideas where to start looking?
<BluesKaj> tomte, do you mean the kubuntu installer doesn't see the ssd ?
<brejoc> okay, i thought so. thanks, BluesKaj!
<tomte> BluesKaj: yes, the installer can't see it. I can't find it in the live system as well (partition tool e.g.)
<BluesKaj> tomte, in the live media cd or usb open a terminal and type mount to see if the ssd is listed
<tomte> doesn't look like to me: http://nopaste.info/ff9f33003b.html
<BluesKaj> tomte, ok what does df -h give?
<tomte> BluesKaj: did a couple more: http://nopaste.info/83c6dbd1ab.html
<BluesKaj> tomte, sudo blkid
<tomte> BluesKaj: /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<tomte> /dev/sr1: LABEL="Kubuntu 14.04 LTS amd64" TYPE="iso9660"
<BluesKaj> that's the cdrom , /dev/sr1
<tomte> yep, there is no sight of a harddisk
<BluesKaj> tomte, suggest you ask the gurus at ##linux
<BluesKaj> I'd be interested to see what they suggest
<tomte> ok, I'll give it a try
<tomte> and got the obvious - "don't use ubuntu"
<BluesKaj> tomte, there are few smartasses ther, just ignore those remarks
<tomte> I guess
<BluesKaj> unfortunately the ppl who would know aren't around
<tomte> I have to restart and see if there are some options in the BIOS I can change, try different boot parameters
<tomte> I just wanted to take a shortcut and not use gentoo...
#kubuntu 2014-05-25
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> I just upgraded to Kubuntu 14.04
<rysiek|pl> and see Akonadi eating 7GiB of disk
<rysiek|pl> and growing
<rysiek|pl> in addition to what the mail itself uses
<rysiek|pl> what gives
<guest2859275> Hey
<guest2859275> I am hoping to get Ubuntu on my Asus EeePC 4G
<guest2859275> It has 2GB RAM
<guest2859275> I just don't know what *Buntu to put onto it
<guest2859275> I am mostly worried whether it's CPU is enough to run Ubuntu
<Guest18161> saalut
<guest2859275> It is an Intel Celeron M
<Guest18161> alllger
<guest2859275> I think 750-900MHz
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<rysiek|pl> I upgraded to kubuntu 14.04, now akonadi eats up ~10GiB of disk space (and chokes, as I do not have more free space)
<lordievader> o/
<rysiek|pl> my whole e-mail collection is 6GiB
<rysiek|pl> (so, together these eat up 16GiB)
<rysiek|pl> how is it possible for akonadi to use 1.5 times more disk space than the whole e-mail collection itself?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<saleem> hi, how do i fix these 2 issues? http://pastie.org/9209649
<saleem> im trying to install kde on precise
<saleem> backports and kde updates ppa are enabled
<lordievader> saleem: Have you tried 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<saleem> yes and get same missing packages / dependencies error
<saleem> im wondering if i should enable Kubuntu Beta Backports and kubuntu experimental ppas as well
<lordievader> saleem: What happens when you try to install 'kde-window-manager'?
<lordievader> No, that seems like a rather bad idea.
<saleem> again a missing package
<saleem> kde-window-manager : Depends: libkwinglesutils1 (= 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.4~ppa3) but it is not going to be installed
<lordievader> Continue with that package ;)
<saleem> let me try
<saleem> thanks lordievader , this one missing package was the main culprit now i can install kde
<BluesKaj> saleem, is kde-workspace installed
<saleem> BluesKaj, i will confirm
<BluesKaj> saleem, since you found the problem then it's most likely installed
<saleem> yes installed and now i will install the rest i could not install but can now
<BluesKaj> good
<saleem> kde installed will reboot to test it , bbl
<BluesKaj> first time trying puTTy from W7 thru the desktop from the laptop, seems to work fine
<BluesKaj> quit
<BluesKaj> exit
<BluesKaj> oops
<draco_> hi all
<luckylucifer>  you ren me ?
<luckylucifer> is there any one else
<BluesKaj> luckylucifer, what's your question?
<aljosa> any recommendations for encrypting files i plan to put in dropbox or similar? currently using truecrypt
<lordievader> aljosa: Encryption and dropbox is allways tricky. Truecrypt likes to think in volumes, if one file changes withing this volume the whole volume is reuploaded to dropbox.
<gregor3000> i have a dummy ouput available as sound and the only ouput device available is camera (with a mic no speakers). the dummy output is availabel but the creative labs sound card is greyed out?!?
<gregor3000> anyideas?
<gregor3000> i tried reloading the modules but it doesn't help
<DarthFrog> gregor3000:  Install pavucontrol and play around with the Playback Devices settings.
<gregor3000> i already did that but there is onyl dumm output device there.
<gregor3000> the mic seems to be working tbhough.. weird
<DarthFrog> Sorry, don't know then.
<DarthFrog> Unless the card is too new to have Linux support.
<gregor3000> no card is old and it worked before in 12.04
<gregor3000> alsamixer is also not available despite the fact that alsa-utils are installed
<arthurfiggis> hello :) just a quick question regarding 14.04, i was using ubuntu gnome before i switched over to kubuntu...before i did i used the automated backup tool that ubuntu gnome defaults with, does anyone know what the name of that package/program is so i can install it in kubuntu and restore my files? i probably should have just copied them onto a usb hard drive myself :(
<vedu> hello. How to transfer files between android device and desktop
<lordievader> !mtp
<lordievader> I thought mtp was used for that: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<vedu> mtp doesnt seem to work
<vedu> I can browse files from desktop but cannot modify
<lordievader> Sounds like a permission issue.
<Guest4569> ciao
<Guest4569> !list
<ubottu> Guest4569: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jigm> Buenas
<BluesKaj> jigm, dias
<jigm> aqui noches =)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> it's afternoon here in this part of Canada
<jigm> oooohhh ok,
<metalus> hola
<metalus> hay algún canal en castellano?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<metalus> gracias
#kubuntu 2015-05-18
<xid> I'm not sure if this is a distro-specific issue, but how can I revert application-specific window settings that I applied through terminal?
<xid> i'll google it just in case it's super easy to figure out
<xid> these seems more generally kde related, although it's my first time trying it
<xid> hilariously, i just made my system completely unusable by using too broad a match, although 'popcorn' seems like too specific a substring to have affected all applications
<xid> i did $ ls -latrR ~ to try to figure out which file i might need to delete to get my system back
<xid> lol
<xid> i wound up fixing it by deleting .config/kwinsrc or something like that
<Clonestyle> Anyone here know how to fix the problem with vsync getting disabled a few seconds after login?
<Voyage> my desktop isnt just loading. I see no taskbar and no wallpaper. xhcat just popup up so I am able to chat here. Tried rebooting too. same
<hateball> Voyage: can you manually start plasmashell ?
<Voyage> hateball,  how can I do that?
<Voyage> hateball,  theres not start kde menu. How to get to terminal or app menu?
<Voyage> hateball,  now what?
<Voyage> hateball,  I can go to tty1
<hateball> Voyage: I think you can start from a tty (ctrl+alt+f1) with "eval `dbus-launch` && kdeinit5 && plasma-shell"
<hateball> but I dont have a plasma5 machine handy to test right now
<Voyage> k
<Clonestyle> Anyone know how to fix the problem with vsync being disabled when restarted?
<soee> good morning
<valorie> Voyage: try without the dash between plasma-shell too -- as I recall it is just `plasmashell`
<valorie> hasn't crashed for months, so hateball might be right rather than me
<hateball> no it is probably without dash
<hateball> on 4 it's plasma-desktop but on 5 it is probably plasmashell
<Voyage> whats the shortcut to open a terminal?
<Voyage> in gui
<Clonestyle> Anyone know how to fix the problem with vsync getting disabled a few seconds after login? currently it only gets reenabled when i switch the compositing type
<Clonestyle> it should be at 60 fps but a few seconds after it just jumps right back up to 100 fps :/
<Clonestyle> This is so weird, I can't seem to get vsync to stay enabled when i restart
<Robocop> Does anyone here know how to stop vsync from getting disabled when I restart?
<Clonestyle> Anyone here know how to keep vsync from getting reset on a system restart?
<Grokling> Voyage [alt]+[space], konsole
<neutrinomass> Is there any way of taking a screenshot of a window not in focus ?
<hateball> neutrinomass: any reason you cant just focus the window?
<hateball> I looked and doesnt seem like scrot nor ksnapshot can snapshot an inactive window
<neutrinomass> hateball: Indeed, ksnapshot does not seem to be able to do it. To be honest I'm not sure it's even possible in KDE, hence my plea for help. I'm trying to do some screen scraping of a website and I need to take a screenshot of it every second or so, and I'd prefer to be able to use my computer while this thing is running.
<hateball> neutrinomass: then I'd use scrot
<hateball> and do something like while true; scrot -d 1
<hateball> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<neutrinomass> hateball: Thanks, I installed  -- is there any particular reason to prefer this over ksnapshot ?
<neutrinomass> I guess one way this could work would be to log in as a second user and just write to /tmp
<hateball> neutrinomass: because you can automate with a while loop like I said
<neutrinomass> i.e. keep firefox open in my second session and have scrot write the screenshots to /tmp/screenshot.tiff or something
<neutrinomass> hateball: Ah ok, thanks
<hateball> neutrinomass: check "scrot --help"
<hateball> by default it dumps in your current directory, with a timestamp
<hateball> so you just loop the desired command/delay as needed
<hateball> neutrinomass: I recall there being firefox extensions to do this sort of thing as well
<neutrinomass> hateball: thanks, I think this could actually work
<neutrinomass> hateball: This is Flash over SSL --- there are things like firebug for firefox that enable web scraping (i.e. if you have html or javascript source) but nothing that can scrape flash, to the best of my knowledge.
<hateball> neutrinomass: aha
<neutrinomass> So to scrape Flash most people just intercept network traffic. In this case the website has guarded against this by only delivering over https, so that won't work and image processing is the only other thing I can think of.
<AceKing> I upgraded to 15.04 when it came out... Had all my updates installed before I upgraded. The other day, I started up my laptop, and after 2 minutes of being on, it freezes up. I tried booting into recovery mode, and installing updates, but that didn't seem to help. Any idea what could have caused this, or how to fix it?
<Grokling> AceKing: Welcome to the bleeding edge..
<gunndawg> lol Kubuntu is not "bleeding edge"
<Grokling> 15.04 is very bloody.
<Grokling> Not everywhere, mind.
<gunndawg> buggy? sure, bloody? no
<Grokling> baloo breaks regularly. Dolphin locks up, and I had a full crash this afternoon. I started with no mouse cursor(work around by using xrender), and I still have no tooltips in libreoffice. Not bad going for three days huh!
<Grokling> BUT.. it is the only distro I've used that was able, out of the box, to bring up all four of my screens.
<gunndawg> I stopped using Kubuntu a few months back and went to Arch with KDE installed on top. Never looked back
<Grokling> I played with ubuntu-gnome for a couple of hours - seems robust and workflow friendly.. but I just couldn't get it to run my screens..
<Grokling> AceKing: was that an upgrade, or a new install?
<AceKing> Grokling: Upgrade
<kamil7> hi guys
<kamil7> any eta for dolhpin 15.04.0-3 to land?
<kamil7> bug with disappearing places items is annoying (found that was fixed in 15.04.0-3 but i still have 15.04.0-0)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aris> hi room i m new to linux 2 questions vim doesnt seem to work in kubuntu 15.4 and second  KF 5.10.0 will be releasead officially in kubuntu ppa s automatically or should i try to search for them
<excalibr> People, how do you go about making your own region formats?
<BluesKaj> aris, you can add the backports ppa to your sources.list here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> for plasma 5.3
<excalibr> I figured what I'd need is called locale
<amari> Hey, in Kubuntu 15.04, dolphin is not preserving location shortcuts in the sidebar, after closing the application. Is this a known bug being worked on?
<amari> anyone?
<BluesKaj> sidebar?
<BluesKaj> oh places. yes that's aknown bug , amari
<alvin> amari: I believe that's a known bug. I'd like the reverse. If I say 'hide location', I want it to stay hidden.
<BluesKaj> the locations stay hidden here, dolphin is still on plasma4 so the fix is an integration with plasma 5 problem
<amari> many rough edges with kubuntu 15.04 don't you think BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> amari, yes , still lots of work to be done...plasma 5 was released much too soon IMO
<amari> the UEFI problem, some theme inconsistencies...
<amari> for kubuntu users, it's best to stay with the LTS for now, I think, in general...
<BluesKaj> 14.10 is solid,  IME more so the 14.04 LTS even
<BluesKaj> the=than
<amari> BluesKaj: The problem is the support ends in July 2015...
<BluesKaj> for 12.04 yes
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<amari> I mean, for 14.40 (Utopic Unicorn), it only has 9 months support...
<amari> *14.10
<BluesKaj> 14.10 Utopic is not LTS
<amari> that's my point...
<BluesKaj> but it is solid
<BluesKaj> IMO 14.04 is buggy compared to 14.10 ..LTS or not
<excalibr> Is there workaround for shadow not appearing under menu's in firefox on 15.04?
<Martin7738> Hi, I use Kubuntu 15.04. I'd like to watch a video on it. No problem for videos of 500 MB. But for videos that weights over than 1GB, I can't watch them with Dragon player or VLC, it freezes after few seconds. Is there anything to be done to solve this problem ?
<alvin> True. Because KDE is more recent on 14.10. Unfortunately, LTS does not mean "stable". I have yet to see a Linux distro solving that problem adequately. (I prefer FreeBSD on servers for that reason. Rock stable base, and up-to-date ports)
<Martin7738> Ok, that surprised me because I've never had any problem on the same computer with ubuntu or linux mint. Thanks anyway :)
<alvin> Martin7738: That wasn't an answer to your question :-) I can watch large videos just fine on both Dragon and VLC
<alvin> You'll have to watch your system. Is the load normal when watching?
<Martin7738> Ah okay, I misunderstood.
<Martin7738> For some small videos it is, but for larger it freezes and blocks.
<Martin7738> After retesting, it blocks on dragon while it continues begin loaded on vlc, but with many cuts and freezes.
<alvin> what's your load during play?
<Ninjahmahs> hey hey, any idea how i can open directories in my dolphin as root? trying to paste rootactions-servicemenu.pl into /usr/bin but i dont have the permission to do so
<Ninjahmahs> and of course when i try to use the menu from right click in the directory to open as root, it says cannot find the file im trying to place into the directory :/
<drw> `kdesudo dolphin` is the only way I know
<Ninjahmahs> right
<Ninjahmahs> and that just opens dolphin itself with root
<Ninjahmahs> thanks
<BluesKaj> open ?usr/bin as root
<BluesKaj> err /usr/bin
<Ninjahmahs> yes
<Ninjahmahs> i have put that file i needed into the directory now using the kdesudo dolphin command and that let me do what i need to
<Ninjahmahs> surprised there wasnt a basic open terminal here option in dolphin browser as default though :/
<BluesKaj> there is, under tools
<BluesKaj> Ninjahmahs,^
<Ninjahmahs> ??
<Ninjahmahs> lol
<Ninjahmahs> i missed that
<BluesKaj> very handy
<Ninjahmahs> wow
<Ninjahmahs> went through all that to get open in terminal only to find its in  the actual menu not the right click :/
<Ninjahmahs> lol
<Ninjahmahs> is there a simple way to add the standard open in terminal option to the context menu of right click
<Ninjahmahs> looking in settings for a way to customise that in but cant see anything
<acz32> Ninjahmahs: in dolphin? it should be in the context menu under actions
<Ninjahmahs> not for me just two options send as email or create file project with k3b
<Ninjahmahs> or i wouldnt of been trying to get it there in the first place lol
<acz32> i meant if you open the context menu without having selected a file
<Ninjahmahs> i mean i f i right click the open in terminal option from the main tools menu in dolphin i can assign the open in terminal action as a tool in the main feature ribbon, but not in the contextual click
<Ninjahmahs> lol
<Ninjahmahs> yeh which is what im doing
<acz32> you right click in empty space and only see two options?
<Ninjahmahs> yep
<Ninjahmahs> this is on kubuntu 15.04
<Ninjahmahs> fresh install
<legodude> hey, upon upgrade to KDE 5/kubuntu 15.04, all of my dashboard applets disappeared, is there a way to restore them or at least recover the contents of the notes
<acz32> i don't use kubuntu but this is my dolphin context menu https://imgrush.com/W6FIJKc8BzgM
<Ninjahmahs> a lot of dashboard stuff seems to be incompatible on the latest version, also when i try to pin certain things into the favourites section of the launcher it hangs plasma panel completely
<Ninjahmahs> it seems pretty different in my version
<Ninjahmahs> interesting
<acz32> hmm. not sure. i am using KDE 4.X
<Ninjahmahs> i basically just did a right click and went to open with, chose konsole (terminal) and then when it asked me just set remember this selection for this file type (even though im right clicking in the empty space) and now i have an open with konsole saved in the open with menu
<Ninjahmahs> so long winded XD
<MchaelP> for uefi do i install the sameway as bois ?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MchaelP> Any difference in running in bios or uefi mode ?
<drw> I haven't really noticed, on my laptop at least
<drw> I'm running UEFI w/Secure Boot on
<MchaelP> only difference uefi suppose to be more secure right
<BluesKaj> legacy with secure boot off
<BluesKaj> MS imposition on pc makers in 2010
<BluesKaj> UEFI
<MchaelP> so no differece in the way linux runs in bios or uefi
<BluesKaj> with regular dos partition table the partitions are restricted to 2TB..big deal
<MchaelP> my drive only 600 gig
<MchaelP> what partition table for uefi
<BluesKaj> i haven't heard any reports about comparisons between bios and uefi running linux
<BluesKaj> gpt
<MchaelP> boot is what about 200 mb
<JunkHunk> hello some of my files got duplicated or triplicated with an enigmatic ~ symbol or ~~ twice that symbol could anybody cast some light on it?
<ussher_> kubuntu -> system settings -> display configuration is only showing the monitors from one of my graphics cards, any tips on how to get the monitors on the other card to show?
#kubuntu 2015-05-19
<bjgbob> I think I've found a bug, but I'm not sure what it's in
<bjgbob> I have a dual-monitor setup, but the monitors are different sizes
<bjgbob> If I go into fullscreen mode in a program like ScummVM or DOSBox, when I exit the program, I'm not reverted to my previous monitor setup
<bjgbob> instead, both screens are set to the highest resolution of the smallest monitor and the display is doubled rather than extended
<bjgbob> the issue is consistently reproducible
<valorie> bjgbob: please file a bug against kscreen at bugs.kde.org
<Grokling> Gah. Second full crash today. Trying to use this for work, but it's proving tenuous!
<valorie> a few people seem to be experiencing crashes -- knock on wood, I'm not one of 'em
<valorie> I wonder what the commonality is
<Grokling> I haven't got enough clues yet - both times playing audio via chrome, once was pandora, the second was youtube. Locks up, audio loops, and nothing except the reset button works (ctrl+alt+f2 et al. do nothing) nouveau graphics driver.
<Grokling> I also notice that there's a glitch between dolphin and kate - clicking a file makes dolphin appear like it's locked, the file opens in kate, and when it is closed again, dolphin pops up an error about being unable to contact kate, and then starts working again.
<bjgbob> valorie, thank you
<prw> on a fresh install of kubuntu, when i go into "System Settings" -> Icons->Advanced, the "size" box is blank and doesn't let me choose anything.  Any ideas how to fix that?
<bjgbob> valorie, I'm beginning to wonder if this isn't an SDL issue, since other programs like Flash work fine in fullscreen
<bjgbob> and I believe DOSBox and ScummVM both use SDL
<valorie> Grokling: there is a bug filed about the dolphin <> kate situation
<valorie> adding your input might be helpful
<N3X15> So uh, don't try to generate a password with Keepass2 in Kubuntu on VirtualBox.
<N3X15> Entire VM locked up.
<freeroute> N3X15: < /dev/urandom tr -dc _A-Z-a-z-0-9 | head -c${1:-128};echo  ## Generate a random string.
<N3X15> Oh I know.
<N3X15> But it's so much easier to right-click > generate new password
<freeroute> true, but it might be something with getting too much entropy from the VM system.
<krutoileshii> quick question: got an issue where i have my iphone (work phone) visible in Banshe select folder menu but it is completely absent in Dolphin
<valorie> krutoileshii: do you have libgpod installed?
<valorie> I don't know about Dolphin in particular, but that is how amarok interfaces with i-devices
<krutoileshii> No i'm talking when it should be mounted as a normal storage device
<krutoileshii> it's seen by pretty much any app that uses GTK but dolphin cannot see it (device notifier does not see it either)
<krutoileshii> i can currently pull it up in GIMP
<krutoileshii> figuring out what package is causing this would be helpful so i could file a bug report on this
<valorie> krutoileshii: perhaps mtp
<valorie> my phone shows up even though it's not connect, since I have kde-connect installed on both my phone and the computer
<krutoileshii> no KDEConnect for iOS unfortinatly.
<valorie> not sure what's going on with mtp
<krutoileshii> take a look
<krutoileshii> http://i.imgur.com/mVANVS3.jpg
<krutoileshii> side by side
<valorie> so that "basic data partition" is not your phone?
<krutoileshii> no that's not it
<krutoileshii> it's a windows partition
<valorie> husband has an iPhone, but it's a few thousand miles away atm
<valorie> oh, ok
<krutoileshii> i just plugged it in to charge and noticed by accident
<valorie> if nothing else, file against Dolphin
<krutoileshii> figured migth want to file a bug report on this one
<valorie> let the devels figure it out
<krutoileshii> well don't think it's dolphin
<valorie> file it on bugs.kde.org though
<valorie> not launchpad
<krutoileshii> device notifier is not seeing it either
<yossarianuk> hi - I have one issue ruining Plasma5.x for me - gtk apps are missing checkboxes, etc
<yossarianuk> i.e nvidia-settings, virt-manager , etc you cannot see where the checkbox buttons are
<yossarianuk> its really annoying
<yossarianuk> if I change to GTK3 theme to default.I can see buttons/checkboxes
<yossarianuk> the default theme in Kubuntu 15.04 many GTK apps you have no idea where the buttons checkboxes are
<yossarianuk> (unless you know the app already)
<yossarianuk> I want to report this as a bug (its a terrible usability bug) what package should I file it under - btw ubunut-bug is segfaulting (again)
<yossarianuk> i.e the 'ubuntu-bug' command crashes
<yossarianuk> on 15.04 - default install (no PPA's , etc) ubuntu-bug segfaults with
<yossarianuk> 315917.218646] QXcbEventReader[3019]: segfault at 7fd722824099 ip 00007fd722824099 sp 00007fd7202d8e20 error 14 in locale-archive[7fd7228b3000+2c9000]315917.218646] QXcbEventReader[3019]: segfault at 7fd722824099 ip 00007fd722824099 sp 00007fd7202d8e20 error 14 in locale-archive[7fd7228b3000+2c9000]
<yossarianuk> [316915.791893] apport-kde[8340]: segfault at 8 ip 00007f0aea63a0c3 sp 00007fff27213090 error 4 in libQt5Core.so.5.4.1[7f0aea5b4000+533000]
<yossarianuk> This is on 2 completely different desktops
<yossarianuk> so - as ubuntu-bug crashes (so I cannot use it)  what package shall I file my bug report (i.e missing buttons/checkboxes  in gtk apps in a default 15.04 install) against ?
<Grokling> Crash again. This is getting tiresome!
<yossarianuk> anyone ?
<yossarianuk> What package do I send a bug report on for missing checkboxes/buttons in GTK apps in Plasma 5.x?
<yossarianuk> ubuntu-bug is broken so cannot use it.
<yossarianuk> anyone ?
<yossarianuk> there is a huge glaring usability bug in 15.04 - I want to report it, what package should I report it as ?
<yossarianuk> if I use orion or oxygen-gtk I cannot see checkboxes/buttons in gtks apps - i.e virt-manager/nvidia-settings
<yossarianuk> thats fairly major.
<sick_rimmit> yossarianuk: Hmmm
<sick_rimmit> I'm torn between themes and oxygen-gtk
<sick_rimmit> but it's outside my realm of knowledge.
<yossarianuk> sick_rimmit: bare in mind, the default gtk theme - orion has the issue.
<yossarianuk> as well as oxygen-gtk
<yossarianuk> its not h/w specific - occurs on my intel GPU laptop and my Nvidia GPU desktop
<yossarianuk> also occurs on plasma 5.2 + 5.3
<Naphatul> i'm getting this again: KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate'
<Naphatul> and changing the default editor to gvim doesn't work
<Naphatul> it reverts automatically
<Naphatul> any ideas?
<yossarianuk> one other issue I have is a degradation in game FPS performance randomly with  plasma5.x ..
<yossarianuk> (only seen that on my Nvidia GPU desktop - I don;t play games at all on my laptop)
<sick_rimmit> yossarianuk: will ubuntu-bug play from the command line for you ?
<yossarianuk> sick_rimmit: no - thats how I tried to run it originally.
<sick_rimmit> It will collect lots of vital system info, and even it it posts to the wrong....
<yossarianuk> segfaults
<yossarianuk> 2 different machines.
<sick_rimmit> yossarianuk: Oh that's dissappointing
<yossarianuk> morgan@morgansdesktop:~$ ubuntu-bug
<yossarianuk> kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze)"
<yossarianuk> (I get to choose which area the bug is in..)
<yossarianuk> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<yossarianuk> [325416.725642] apport-kde[13418]: segfault at 5008 ip 00007fb8aee590c3 sp 00007ffe3c5bf600 error 4 in libQt5Core.so.5.4.1[7fb8aedd3000+533000]
<yossarianuk> --> happening on 2 different machines..
<sick_rimmit> yossarianuk: 'm just trying ubunut-bug 2 ticks
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<yossarianuk> sick_rimmit: just to confirm I choose 'other problem' -> 'other display-related problem'
<yossarianuk> then it segfaults
<Grokling> yossarianuk: I'm seeing segfaults too. and the dolphin<>kate bug. And occasionally, for no discernable reason full lockups - recoverable only with the reset button. Not so good when I'm trying to use it for work!
<Grokling> I started out with no mouse cursor... that was kinda awkward.
<yossarianuk> well my desktop doesn;t crash at all just the ubuntu-bug app does
<sick_rimmit> yossarianuk: Yep, I can confirm that, I get the same segfau;t
<yossarianuk> however If I choose  'other problem' -> 'I don't know' it 'seems' to work )at least gets to the next section.)
<yossarianuk> i'll try and bug-report ubuntu-bug....
<sick_rimmit> Yes very good]
<yossarianuk> ok submitted bug report for ubuntu-bug (apport-kde) here
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1456579
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1456579 in xorg (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug segfaults, Kubuntu 15.04 (100% reproducible - multiple machines)" [Undecided,New]
<yossarianuk> sick_rimmit: can you go to the bug and confirm it happens to you too to get the bug moving ?
<Naphatul> any ideas why KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate' keeps poppuing up?
<Naphatul> happens every few days not sure what it's caused by
<Deepfriedice> I may as well ask here as well:
<Deepfriedice> Hey. I've recently run into an issue where I lose HDMI video signal after logging in on Kubuntu 14.10 (64bit). I can swich to other VTs and still get an image, but trying to view the graphical desktop just cuts straight to the monitors "HDMI No signal" message.
<Deepfriedice> I've tried going through some of the system logfiles, but none of them seem to show anything weird. Any idea where else I can look?
<Grokling> Naphatul: There's a bug with dolphin - despite it actually opening the file in kate, it thinks it hasn't. Dolphin appears locked up for the duration of the file being open in kate.
<Naphatul> Grokling: there's no file open in kate and it's preventing me from openning any files
<Naphatul> interestingly the order was set accuratelly in mimeapps.list but the dialog from dolphin to change it still lists the wrong order
<yossarianuk> Deepfriedice: have you tried adding a new user (temporally) and try to login with that to see its not a user setting thats buggering your display ?
<Deepfriedice> yossarianuk: Good idea.
<yossarianuk> also do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<Deepfriedice> Now I just need to remember how to add users from the terminal
<Deepfriedice> checking now
<yossarianuk> Deepfriedice: sudo adduser [username]
<Deepfriedice> Uh, actually. it turns out that when I log into a terminal FIRST, I do actually get a message.
<Deepfriedice> systemd-logind[1013]: Failed to start unti user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<yossarianuk> can anyone else who cares about a working ubuntu-bug/apport-kde function please also say this bug effects them ?
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1456579
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1456579 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug segfaults, Kubuntu 15.04 (100% reproducible - multiple machines)" [Undecided,New]
<Deepfriedice> systemd-logind[1013]: Failed to start yser service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<Deepfriedice> That might be relevant.
<Deepfriedice>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file doesn't exist.
<Grokling> try   xrandr -q
<yossarianuk> Deepfriedice: its not - I saw that message on all systems upgraded from 14.04 +
<Deepfriedice> I didn't upgrade, but okay.
<Deepfriedice> WHY DID I MAKE A NEW USER KDE HAS A GUEST ACCOUNT I KNOW THIS DUURR
<Deepfriedice> Anyway, guest can log into the desktop fine.
<yossarianuk> Deepfriedice: I forgot that also  - however its the same result - i.e a new untouched default user.
<Deepfriedice> I guess it's just my user config that's fucked.
<yossarianuk> ok - well you can do things like rm -rf ~/.kde  , etc
<Deepfriedice> Is that safe?
<yossarianuk> there is also .local .config, etc - however be careful, I know steam stores its files in one of those folders.
<yossarianuk> Deepfriedice: I cannot say it is, I have no idea  what you have installed - it is what I would do though  - you may loose kde app settings ,etc
<Deepfriedice> Steam is ~/.local/share/Steam/
<Deepfriedice> Well, surely KDE has it's own logs, right?
<sick_rimmit> yossarianuk: Bug confirmed
<yossarianuk> Deepfriedice: I am unsure you could always ask in #kde ?
<yossarianuk> sick_rimmit: cheers
<Deepfriedice> Wait. I can log in fine now?
<Deepfriedice> I deleted .xsession-errors to see if it was being re-created, and now it all works?
<yossarianuk> well thats great news !
<yossarianuk> lazarus !!
<yossarianuk> (thats what the Amiga called your harddrive when it 'came back from the dead')
<Deepfriedice> Actually, it could have been the guest login that fixed it.
<Deepfriedice> Maybe that cleaned out something or something.
<Deepfriedice> I'm gonna reboot and check that this sticks, I don't really trust magic fixes.
<Deepfriedice> Nope, it's dead again.
<yossarianuk> boo !
<yossarianuk> try going to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f2 - login then 'sudo service sddm restart' then re-login ?
<yossarianuk> (off for lunch - good luck.)
<Deepfriedice> Alright
<Deepfriedice> Oh man. ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log exists. And it's a Disaster Area.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Deepfriedice> Quick question: where are the transparency settings for KDE panels hidden?
<Deepfriedice> Nevermind, it's under Workspace Appearance -> Desktop Theme -> Details
<Deepfriedice> I think thats everything.
<amari> Is there ksuperkey for plasma5?
<BluesKaj> amari, ksuperkey??
<amari> BluesKaj: Yes, in order to use the Meta-key alone for activating some option or the main menu
<BluesKaj> sorry I have no idea what you mean
<freeroute> guys, I think I have the wrong dolphin installed or something, this is my 12.04 version - http://kpaste.net/83ac0e6 - but it is for example not moving stuff between folders and not getting the terminal up (with F4).
<freeroute> this is what happens when I simply startup dolphin - http://kpaste.net/05766c9f8
<freeroute> so I was wondering is there an official KDE PPA with recent Dolphin for 12.04?
<rattking> today I started getting a bunch of segfaults of  kactivitymanage,ksplashqml,kscreen_backend,plasmashell,kwin_x11,kglobalaccel5
<rattking> I am on the 4.3 ppa
<xieyi> how do decrypt a file with private key. I remember there is a menuitem in the right key menu in dolphin but I cant find it on kubuntu 15.04.
<xieyi> I have setup kgpg
<excalibr> I'm having a weird problem with pm hook on 15.04. The hook script which I placed in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ never seems to be rsn when kubuntu goes into suspend to ram mode
<excalibr> Any idea why?
<excalibr> % cat /etc/pm/sleep.d/sleep_test
<excalibr> #!/bin/sh
<excalibr> echo "$1" >> /tmp/sleeptest.log
<excalibr> I'm suspecting the script was not ran because the file in /tmp was never created
<excalibr> and yes the script has executable flag
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<excalibr> Adrien06, Aerides, Aesen, afx237, ainur0, airking, aitorpazos, aljosa, allee, alvaropag, alvin, amichair_, andy__, Anoniem4l, AntiSpamMeta, ArGGu^^, arunce, Ashareth, Avihay, Avihay_work, bduncan, benonsoftware, benvantende, BGL, Bigcheese, BigJim, billv__, BluesKaj, boubbin_, brech, bshah, buriedalive, Chaser, chrissg, cjwelborn, claudia, claydoh, codebrainz, ColtonDRG, crdpink, cryptfu_, Cueball,
<excalibr> cup`ocoffie, CyberSix, DalekSec, Darkwing, darokthar_, DarthCodus, dashcloud, dcmul, DeadS0ul, Deepfriedice, delian66, denza252, desert, dgm816, dhawal_, Dhs92, diana_olhovik, digcat, dilfridge, DLange, dolomite, DonVitoCorleone, dougl, Dragnslcr, drw, Dry_Lips, eagles0513875_, Earthwings, ebravick_, ed__, elky, emma, emmanuel_, epipercepi, ErichEickmeyer, eshlox, EvilRoey, Exagone313, Exposure, Fafhrd,
<excalibr> fayaz, FlameReaper, floown, freaky[t], frecel, frecel__, freeroute, friti, f|shy, ghostcube, gi3_, Goldman60, gonyere, Grokling, hateball_, Haudegen, headnetq, hele, helios_, Heliwr, hggdh, HmpfCBR, howlymowly, Husarz, hyper_ch, hypokrit, IdleOne, igitoor, iieklund_, ikonia, imatefx, inetpro, InspectorCluseau, jakob__, jalcine, jayne, jchonig, JeroenDeDauw, JeZxLee_, Jikai, JLP, JMichaelX, johnflux__,
<excalibr> JonathanD, jpwhiting, K1rk, kalz, keithzg, kloeri, kottlett, KrakenSkulls, ksinny, Lakii, lfain, LjL, LogicalDash, lordievader, M3mphiZ, m4v, madeti, Mamarok, mayko, McLive, mewshi, mhall119, Micki, midnight_, miguelauso, mikaelsa, miklcct, misty_g3ar, mmcgarr, moparisthebest, Moscherkobold, mparillo, mr-rich, MrDHat, muh2000, Murook, murthy, mussolini, nairdaus, nfk|laptop, nighter, Ninjahmahs, noisysound,
<excalibr> nono, Odur, olafw, omerraja, omzon_, otjura, ovidiu-florin, packi, PaulW2U, pfoo, phodius, phunyguy, Pici, PlasmaStar, prashant_, promulo_, proteusguy, prx034, pvoigt, QuinnStorm, Quintasan, ralsina, rattking, rdieter, rexxster, riclima, Riddell, rimd2r, Rish, RobertJDohnert, rohan, roland__, rotzbub, ryanakca, ryaxnb, s_20, salapin, sayakb, sbivol, scain, schmidtm, sgclark, Shaan7, shadeslayer, Shaggoth,
<excalibr> sharky, Shaun__, sick_rimmit, Silmarilion, Simonious, skfin, skomorokh, skramer_, snapzz, snypzz, solarseed, SonikkuAmerica, SouL_|_, spicypixel, spike3838, SporkWitch, Stern, struktured, struk|desk2, swex, swizgard, sword_smith, tackat, tadh, Taggnostr, tapout, tdn, telex, testi, thelionroars, three18ti, threedee, Tm_T, Tm_Tr, tmoenicke, toscalix_, tsimpson, tyche_, ubuntulog, Unit193, ValicekB, valorie,
<bshah> what the fuck!
<unopaste> excalibr you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<McLive> -.-
<shadeslayer> what the heck
<jpwhiting> not pasting, highlighting for no reason :/
<jpwhiting> meh
<shadeslayer> I do wonder if it's a good enough reason to ban someone
<howlymowly> yes, it is
<ghostcube> its a damn bot
<shadeslayer> it is?
<BigJim> Hello. I'm finally getting ready to give Kubuntu a try. Can someone tell me if I can run it from a live CD or stick as I make the transition. Thanks.
<dcmul> i think its a bot
<buriedalive> what the hocus pocus
<hyper_ch> awwwww. I was excited that somebody wants to talk with me :(
<excalibr> sorry guys I was tempted to do it. This chan is freaking dead :\
<shadeslayer> well, seems to have quited down
<mhall119> shadeslayer: every Freenode channel seems to get these guys every once in a while
<freeroute> I on the other hand kind of like it when this happens on dead / too calm channels. Suddenly it's filled with activity again :)
<shadeslayer> excalibr: no, that's not an excuse for this behaviour
<howlymowly> BigJim: yes, you can run it from a live CD
<ghostcube> excalibr: your a bot?
<riclima> BigJim, yeah you can run from a Live CD/stick.
<howlymowly> BigJim: and sstick
<excalibr> ghostcube, I asked a question earlier above
<excalibr> but nobody responded
<excalibr> or wanted to
<BigJim> OK, thanks guys. I'm just at point absolute zero.
<bshah> thats not how IRC works
<shadeslayer> excalibr: well, that looks like a general question you could ask in #ubuntu too
<freeroute> BigJim: I'd recommend doing it on a USB stick, but those can be tricky to prepare. See the docs for more info.
<howlymowly> BigJim: you can also use live - cd + stick to save data you produce
<ghostcube> no reason for highlighting the whole channel
<shadeslayer> excalibr: I'm going to let this go, but please don't do that again
<BigJim> OK
<excalibr> Okay sorry. Peace
<EvilRoey> excalibr:  hi
<excalibr> hi EvilRoey. Apparently it's me who's evil today
<EvilRoey> aha! :)
<EvilRoey> excalibr:  what was your question?
<EvilRoey> excalibr:  that you needed help with?
<excalibr> something about pm hook script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ not being executed on suspend to ram on 15.04
<excalibr> I wonder if it has something to do with systemd
<excalibr> it's been known to devour independent features
<EvilRoey> excalibr:  interesting
<EvilRoey> excalibr:  I know that a slew of things messed up when I attempted upgrading from 14.10 -> 15.05
<EvilRoey> er
<EvilRoey> -> 15.04
<rdieter> excalibr: may be of interest, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management#Hooks_in_.2Fusr.2Flib.2Fsystemd.2Fsystem-sleep
<excalibr> rdieter, thank you. So the sleep hook section in the wiki says
<excalibr> "systemd does not use pm-utils to put the machine to sleep when using systemctl suspend, systemctl hibernate or systemctl hybrid-sleep; pm-utils hooks, including any custom hooks, will not be run. However, systemd provides two similar mechanisms to run custom scripts on these events. "
<excalibr> maybe that explains my problem with pm hook script
<excalibr> I guess
<rdieter> excalibr: exactly
<rdieter> in short, pm-utils isn't really used anymore (not when systemd does it better)
<excalibr> ahh
<lonnie> I hAVE 15.04 ACPI issues timeout modification has no effect through the gui is there a way to edit the config files manually and set my timeout for locking screen to 180 mins
<ShishKabab> Does Gwenview freeze for anyone else when zooming on an image, cropping it and saving it as a different file?
<otjura> nope. what imageformat ShishKabab
<nfk|laptop> excalibr, you might also want to ask #systemd because ubuntu/kubuntu 15.04 is using systemd and coincidentally it's also doing pm for you
<nfk|laptop> in fact, systemd would love to wash your underwear if it could
<nfk|laptop> and freenode is too forgiving, anyone who did this is darker irc servers would get some kind of irc-hero-line within minutes
<nfk|laptop> *in
<ShishKabab> otjura: PNG. But now every time I try to open Gwenview it just hangs. Is there any way to switch back to KDE4? My whole system feels very unstable and I cannot be productive with this..
<Irish_Canon> hello all... tring to install ffmpeg on my system and its giving me a error when running the ./configure
<genii> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.6-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1145 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<genii> Irish_Canon: Is there some reason you are not using ffmpeg which is in the repositories?
<Irish_Canon> I have tried the repos that are listed and it doesnt work correctly...
<Irish_Canon> is there one i dont know about.
<genii> Please elaborate on "doesn't work correctly"
<Irish_Canon> http://pastebin.com/prG1Qpfg
<Irish_Canon> thats what i get when doing the ./configure
<genii> Irish_Canon: Instead of trying to figure out what the ./configure problem is, it would be better to understand what issue you are having with the version which is in the repositories.
<Irish_Canon> when i install from the repo it tells me that its no long supported
<genii> Irish_Canon: You must have an older Kubuntu then. They went away from ffmpeg to avconv for a short time, but now it is back to ffmpeg, and it is fully supported.
<Irish_Canon> im running 14.10
<genii> Then it is fully supported.
<Irish_Canon> i do a apt-get install ffmpeg and it errors on me
<genii> Please pastebin the errors for examination
<Irish_Canon> i sent it to you already
<genii> Irish_Canon: The pastebin of the result of sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ...not the pastebin of  ./configure
<Irish_Canon> got it... was using the wrong PPA
<user0> how to install flash player for firefox and chromium-browser?
<BluesKaj> user0,install flashplugin-installer for Firefox, if you use chrome-browser instead of chromium you get a builtin version of flash which works better than the flash plugin for chromium
<user0> BluesKaj,  I have chromium
<user0> how to install flashplugin-installe
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> in the konsole
<BluesKaj> chromium might not work too well on some websites that use flash
<user0> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<user0> flashplugin-installer set to manually installed.
<user0> and its not showing up in muon
<user0> strange that it didnt showed up in muon when I searched it
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> well it should be there
<user0> lts
<user0> flashplugin-installer set to manually installed.
<user0> flashplugin-installer set to manually installed.
<user0> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<user0> still I cant see flash videos in any browser
<user0> BluesKaj,  should I reboot
<user0> brb
<BluesKaj> no need , just close FF and chromium if they're open
<genii> Too late
<MoonUnit`> chromium needs pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<MoonUnit`> Netscape Plugin API has been removed by google
<BluesKaj> I dumped chromium in favour of  chrome
<BluesKaj> chrome runs without issue
<BluesKaj> altho I don't use it much
<BluesKaj> genii, have you noticed the CTV site won't play flash in FF or chromium ...came across as few others with similar behaviour, non recognition of the installed flash
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah a few like that. CBC, BBC and TSN also
<BluesKaj> "download adobe flash"
<BluesKaj> CBC is ok here
<BluesKaj> TSN is a CTV branch ...probly usingh the same old adobe flash versions
<Etriaph> CTV plays for me in Chromium
<Etriaph> <-- in Ottawa
<BluesKaj> Etriaph, flash?
<Etriaph> I can watch an episdoe of Master Chef Canada if I want
<Etriaph> s/episdoe/episode
 * BluesKaj shrugs, still prefer chrome
<tarantel87> hello
#kubuntu 2015-05-20
<KsChoice> Can anybody please confirm if for some reason Kubuntu 15.04 has been plagued with problems and is possibly the worst version release ever? I've been on Kubuntu since 5.something, and aside of some issues left and right, I was always happy. I cannot remember the last kernel panic, and KDE completely freezing was rare. Now KDE freezes are a regular (multiple times per day) occurrence, as are kernel panics (about once or twice a day) SDDM login manager "
<KsChoice> only" needs to be restarted about 20 times before I see a screen where I can login to KDE, yay.. Quassel works for a week then can only start to a freeze until I delete all quassel config files, and restart it.. Then after a week, rinse, repeat.. since the release in april, I have received exactly ONE update, thats all... I used to get them every 1 or 2 days, I"ve been without for 2 months now... kwin crashes about 2-4 times per day, as does plasmashell.
<KsChoice> . Anything that has to do file access through KDE freezes first time file access is required (ie, krunner, start typing, and freeze for about 2 minutes, KDE file requester might do the same).. AFter this once freeze, all appears okay again and subsequent requests show no problem.. KDE settings does not store half the changes I make.. I"ve reported various bugs, all went without any followup.. Did I mention symptoms are getting worse with time? My laptop
<KsChoice> appears to be hanging faster and with higher frequency than last week and the week before, etc.. I have an external mouse. Hang the dongle in, and the touchpad will be disabled, great! as it should be.. Remove the dongle and.. well, touchpad remains dead.. suspend? does nothing at all.. Shutdown? Kernel panic!  Close laptop lid? Does nothing, even though it should suspend (nearly burnt out my laptop after I put it in the bag while still running and
<KsChoice> balloo tought it was cool to run at 100% CPU, yay! Laptop resolved iissue by overheating and doing an auto shutdown itself, thanks KDE!  Seriously, What the hell Kubuntu? I've never had so many problems that were so bad, what happened?
<KsChoice> Oh, Amarok, play a song and amarok freezes for about a minute.. After that minute it will be alright until the next song starts to play, it will again freeze for a minute
<KsChoice> I used full system encryption on install, and Kubuntu requires (for some reason) a swap password.. I would imagine it should be able to manage a swap password itself, but alright, I can do that on startup.. IF it weren't for the fact that every time I do sudo, I get spammed on every shell that I need to type the swap encryption password.. ARGH
<KsChoice> Great thing when you have 20 shells open
<KsChoice> My wireless keybord.. it works with grub! it does NOT work at startup where I have to enter the full disk encryption password... Just why??
<KsChoice> And worst of all Where are the updates to fix all these bugs?? Where are any updates??
<KsChoice> any at all?
<KsChoice> I feel like I'm using windows xp here.. Can anybody elaborate on if this is normal?
<KsChoice> 14.10 had some minor issues left and right, but all worked, mostly out of the box
<KsChoice> Seriously? please? When are updates going to be released that would fix (at least some of) these issues?
<KsChoice> Ow, another cute one.. the auto screen lock "feature".. instead of showing the lock screen where I can enter the password, for the first 5-10 minutes basically my mouse and keyboard will be disabled, while I stare at the normal screen.. I cannot do anything, until after those 5-10 minutes, FINALLY the lock screen pops up and yaaaayyy, I can enter a password and actually continue to work
<KsChoice> I mean, seriously, it is fracking ridiculous how messed up Kubuntu 15.04 is.. I though initially, okay, my laptop has an nvidia card, a crappy driver could explain that, but.. No, driver can't explain all this crap I've had so far
<KsChoice> And yes, I've reported it, no feedback, no response, nothing.. So I'm not going to waste my time with that anymore either
<KsChoice> Is there anybody here? Or is Quassel messing up this as well and I"m just here talking to myself?
<KsChoice> 15.04 is a joke
<KsChoice> Is there anybody here at all?
<KsChoice> Can anybody tell me how I could possibly get kubuntu 15.04 updates??
<KsChoice> preferably updates that would leave it in a usable state?
<KsChoice> Ah, CTRL-DEL no longer deletes the word in front of the cursor, like it used to do for the past 10 years or so, another one of those nice details..
<KsChoice> Is there anybody alive here?
<KsChoice> Hello?
 * keithzg is content to let the rant settle
<KsChoice> keithzg: Rant, sure, totally right.. But just not a rant about nothing, this is actual problems with Kubuntu.. in 10 years I have had nothing like this before, and now its all crap... This is not interresting for nobody who works on Kubuntu?
<KsChoice> I mean, if I worked on it, I would like to know it if there were problems
<keithzg> KsChoice: Well, your complaints seem to me to be threefold.
<keithzg> Firstly, the metacomplaint where you're complaining that your complaints aren't being acknowledged. I can't really help you there at all, nor does it entirely seem like you *want* help, rather than ranting.
<valorie> KsChoice: this has been a great release for me
<valorie> I've been running Plasma 5 for close to a year, and it just keeps getting better
<keithzg> KsChoice: Your actual issues (and I don't doubt that you have them!) do seem to then fall into to categories, the "likely systemd-related" category and the "likely Plasma 5 related" category.
<valorie> updates have been rolling out every day or two, even without backports
<SJr> I just install Plasma 5.3 and now kwin keeps crashing.
<valorie> this is the second computer on which I've installed 5.3, and no crashes yet
<valorie> knock on wood
<valorie> one Dolphin freeze briefly though
<keithzg> valorie: I've had lots of issues with KWin crashes (and my missing VTs!) on AMD and proprietary drivers. Zero issues on my Intel-based laptop (first-gen Chromebook Pixel).
<keithzg> Zero issues when running the open-source drivers for the AMD graphics card, too; unfortunately that isn't sufficient to play games on.
<valorie> keithzg: I have AMD on this box
<keithzg> Actually reinforces my decision to go with AMD when getting discrete graphics cards, though, since if I didn't care about running the latest and greatest games that likewise are starting to push my graphics cards, I'd be able to run hassle-free.
<keithzg> valorie: which drivers are you on?
<valorie> rather old laptop; my newer one has a dead network card
<valorie> :(
<keithzg> ouch, and in this day and age that kindof spells the end of a laptop
<valorie> keithzg: whatever is installed; I did nothing different
<valorie> well, my son says it is still under warranty, so I need to find that paperwork
<valorie> I've already done the backup
<keithzg> Fingers crossed that it's a smooth warranty process then (and that it doesn't just break again right afterwards).
<valorie> this old one works for IRC
<valorie> otherwise, it's time to shop
<keithzg> IRC is great that way, hard to have a computer that can't handle it!
<valorie> well, unless you can't connect *anywhere*!
<valorie> even with the wire
<keithzg> hah, fair point
<keithzg> valorie: By default *buntu (quite reasonably) uses the open source drivers for AMD cards. But the 3D performance of them for newer (ie. within the last 4 to 5 years) hardware still isn't great, and perhaps more importantly the open source stack doesn't yet support OpenGL 4.x, which is necessary to run many current games at all
 * valorie is no gamer
<valorie> most played game: klondike
<valorie> :-)
<keithzg> heh
<keithzg> Yeah, in that case, the open source drivers are actually fantastic.
<keithzg> I certainly had zero issues whenever I swapped over to *those* to prove to myself that it really was the proprietary FGLRX drivers that were the problem.
 * keithzg longs for a fully FLOSS world
<valorie> keithzg: me too
<KsChoice> keithzg: valorie: Sorry for the late reply, I again had the lock screen mess up (I see the normal Quassel chat window, all works, except mouse and keyboard are not working, I was waiting for the lock screen to appear so that I can unlock, and then the network wlan0 just.. disappeared, I had to restart, again try to start sddm like 20 times to get a login screen and here I am
<KsChoice> keithzg: I'm really sorry for ranting, but with the sheer amount of problems.. I'm sorry, I deserve a little rant.. I'm done, but my problems aren't
<KsChoice> keithzg: Yes, I want help, I need help, but it seems its not coming.. In like 1,5 months time I've received one update.. thats all.. Previous releases would have some updates every 2-3 days, now.. nothing.. And with the sheer amount of bugs, what am I to do then?
<KsChoice> valorie: Alright, fair enough, it works great for you, but for me its.. Well, I'll say it nicely, disastrous.. Its near unworkable for me, and I cannot imagine I am the only one with these problems.. For example Quassel, every week it just starts frozen, I see a window with the contents of what was behind that window.. Only thing I can do is remove all config files and then suddenly it works again flawlessly for about a week and then I have the same
<KsChoice> problem.. Thats not KDE5 or systemd, is it?
<KsChoice> valorie: keithzg: My biggest issues in priority order are:
<valorie> KsChoice: you can set the lockscreen not to come one; that might remove one difficulty
<KsChoice> 1) When SDDM starts, it gives a black screen. I have to go to CTRL-ALT-F1 shell, type sudo systemctl restart sddm.service and do that some 5-10 times before I get the login screen
<valorie> updates: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` should pull in some stuff
<KsChoice> valorie: I can disable the lock screen, but I'm regularly at places where I don;t want to leave it open... Is this lock screen issue a known bug?
<valorie> also, do: sudo systemctl enable sddm.service
<keithzg> KsChoice: A lot of these problems do sound graphics-related, what hardware and drivers are you running?
<KsChoice> valorie: sudo systemctl enable sddm.service, tried that loads of time, doesn't seem to make any difference
<valorie> KsChoice: no, I've heard nobody else experience that
<valorie> how about sudo systemctl enable sddm
<valorie> I had the same problem for awhile in the upgraded boxes
<KsChoice> Also, suspend not working is kind of a thingie for me, I hate having to reboot, reload all browser pages, open 20 shells with stuff I use regularly, etc...
<valorie> the new install worked fine
<KsChoice> valorie: I'll try full upgrade right now, one sec
<valorie> it is the new thing alone with apt rather than apt-get
<valorie> along
<KsChoice> valorie: keithzg: Also just right now with reboot, the shutdown usually hangs long long time with waiting for shutdown or something on /dev/dm1 something with LVM PM
<KsChoice> valorie: I just did sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade, nothing came in
<KsChoice> keithzg: I'm using an ASUS g750j laptop with NVIDIA card
<valorie> weird
<KsChoice> keithzg: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M] (rev a2)
<keithzg> KsChoice: And using the proprietary drivers, the nouveau drivers, or?
<KsChoice> valorie: yeah, I've tried in muon > configure software sources >  download from > you can specify from where the updates should be coming.. I used first to select the fastest server. Then I've tried the default server, USA server, fastest, anything, I have had no updates for like a week alredy
<KsChoice> keithzg: NVIDIA driver 346.59 which is the recommended one
<valorie> KsChoice: I have enabled backports, and that got me a huge update today
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-applications-15.04
<KsChoice> valorie: keithzg: Also really really anoying.. The first time after a session started, if something comes up that does something with file access, like in chrome I do "save as", or ALT-F2, I get krunner and I start typing.. well, the "save as"  requester doesnt show for like a minute, and krunner too freezes for like a minute..
<KsChoice> After that, it all runs fine
<KsChoice> valorie: Let me chekc if I have the backports enabled.. I usually have that
<KsChoice> Ugh, right now if I CTRL-C (or CTRL-INS) copy to clipboard in google chrome, and then in yakuake shell interface SHIFT-INS, I get "~2" on the screen.. that too happens quite a lot
<KsChoice> valorie: Appears I did not have the backports.. I just added those, and updating
<KsChoice> valorie: Also it appears that CTRL-DELETE does not work.. IT would delete the word before the cursor, for like.. As long as I can remember, but with this release, not so much.. I guess that could perhaps be configured in keyboard shortcuts, but it looks like KDE is not saving those settings.. This too is a known bug?
<KsChoice> valorie: :( Just added backports, did apt update && apt full-upgrade.. Nothing.. No update at all
<KsChoice> valorie:  I get the impression that my apt system somehow is completely messed up
<valorie> are you sure that your system is looking the right place?
<valorie> it sounds like perhaps it is still looking for the DVD or USB drive
<valorie> that happened to me years ago
<KsChoice> valorie: Right now using http://mirror.os6.org but I've tried multiple ones, including the default, USA servers, etc...
<KsChoice> valorie: I'll disable DVD and USB and such
<KsChoice> valorie: I do that in muon > configure software sources > other software ?
<KsChoice> valorie: Becuase over there I see CDROM  15.04 blah, and its disabled
<keithzg> KsChoice: Yeah, that's the GUI way of doing it.
<KsChoice> Any idea perhaps why my suspend would be doing nothing either?
<KsChoice> It
<keithzg> KsChoice: But if you could paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list into http://paste.kde.org or such, that might help
<KsChoice> keithzg: one sec
<KsChoice> keithzg: valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11237930/
<keithzg> KsChoice: I do remember the proprietary NVIDIA drivers sometimes mucking with suspend, as the modules they load into kernel space don't always play nice. Unless you're gaming, I'd honestly try giving the nouveau drivers a shot, but we should probably figure out your apt situation first.
<KsChoice> Do note that its showing some mirror server because thats what I've selected now, I've had the same issue with the default server, USA server, etc..
<KsChoice> keithzg: okay, I'll try the nouveau drivers later on
<KsChoice> Yeah, my apt issue would probably help a lot (I hope) because then at least I could receive updates
<keithzg> KsChoice: Yeah, but those mirrors don't seem to have been updated in quite a while, so it really *seems* to me like that's the issue. Hmmm.
<KsChoice> keithzg: I just selected those like one hour ago
<keithzg> valorie: Perhaps you could provide your current sources.list for KsChoice to try out? (I'm at work on the LTS right now, although I can probably dig out a VM)
<KsChoice> keithzg: I'll update to the default servers
<valorie> KsChoice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11238007/ is mine
<KsChoice> keithzg: I"ve set it to "Main server" now, and check if update gives me somehting
<KsChoice> valorie: If that gives nothing, I"ll use yours
<valorie> I've never messed with it except to add backports
<valorie> since upgrading this box
<KsChoice> valorie: My upgrade completely failed, first upgrade ever that did that
<valorie> sounds like you've had a really bad experience
<valorie> that sucks
<KsChoice> valorie: You could say that, yeah, and I've been on Kubuntu since like.. 10 years, and I really really looked forward to this release.. Hence the rant :)
<valorie> I've been using it almost that long
<valorie> but in the early days my son did most of the work
<KsChoice> mmm, I changed the main server in muon software sources, and now apt update cannot get a lock, its in use by /usr/bin/python /usr/share/apt-xapian-index/update-apt-xapian-index-dbus probably?
<valorie> !lock
<valorie> silly ubottu
<keithzg> KsChoice: Yeah, that might well be true, although just make sure you aren't accidentally not using sudo ;)
<valorie> !apt-lock
<KsChoice> keithzg: I'm using sudo :)
<valorie> pff
<keithzg> KsChoice: Just checking :)
<KsChoice> valorie: Can I kill those apt processes?
<valorie> there is a way but i don't recall the exact command
<KsChoice> valorie: kill? :D
<valorie> thus the appeal to ubottu for information
<KsChoice> Meh, I'll just use the double barrel shotgun method, kill -9
<valorie> control-C will work, but I don't know if that will kill the lock
<KsChoice> valorie: no, its just not locking at all, some process appears stuck
<KsChoice> valorie:  There you go, pkill -9 apt, then apt update.. works like a charm
<KsChoice> At this point, it can't get much worse anyway
<valorie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/335794/could-not-get-lock-var-lib-apt-lists-lock
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I was trying to remember `sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock`
<KsChoice> Very slow though
<KsChoice> valorie: yeah, but the lock file ususally is not a huge issue..
<KsChoice> valorie: just ps `pgrep apt` gets you the apt like apps
<valorie> I've not run up against a lock for a long time
<KsChoice> valorie: I've not run up against any of these problems for a long time..
<keithzg> Yikes, speaking of crashes, my machine just rebooted! Although I blame the electrical here at work (I should probably just go home already...).
<KsChoice> valorie: Actually.. I think I've talked this through with you like a month ago when I upgraded and it was just as bad.. I talked iwth you and somebody else, and you guys had me upgrade to KDE5.3, which helped for like the first week but it seemed to be deteriorating
<KsChoice> Sorry for the ranting back there, but I just really really really got frustrated
<valorie> I'm really sorry you are having such difficulties
<valorie> honestly, you are the first person to report so many problems
<KsChoice> valorie: no problem, I'm happy now to have some help here and there
<valorie> and really, problems seem rather rare this time around
<valorie> although SDDM has been a bit chancy for some
<KsChoice> I really hope its just me.. 14.10 worked near perfect out of the box on this laptop, but 15.04.. And well, I would imagine, KDE5, systemd, okay.. but I have many other bugs and problems that appear not to be related to either of those
<valorie> I had to uninstall both lightdm and kdm to get it to work at all
<KsChoice> valorie: I'll check if I perhaps have kdm and lightdm installed.. If so, they're gone
<valorie> well, you have frameworks 5 already in 14.10
<KsChoice> valorie: okay, just did apt update aand apt upgrade with the main server, no updates at all, I'll try your sources.list
<valorie> so only Plasma 5.2 was new in 15.04
<valorie> plus, as you say, systemd and SDDM
<keithzg> I wonder if somehow a set of package lists was pulled down that was then timestamped incorrectly on your system, KsChoice? So perhaps it keeps thinking there's no new updates because it mistakenly compares? (Although that's not how I remember apt working, but otherwise I can't quite figure it out).
<KsChoice> keithzg: I have no idea.. Would an apt-get clear all work, perhaps?
<KsChoice> valorie: doing apt update with your sources list now
<valorie> fingers crossed for luck, KsChoice
<KsChoice> valorie: By now, I have my toes crossed, even
<keithzg> KsChoice: Yeah, if Valorie's sources.list doesn't work, you might try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<KsChoice> valorie: What I asked keithzg, would apt-get clear all work, perhaps? dumping the entire cache?
<KsChoice> keithzg: alright, will do
<KsChoice> keithzg: though valorie said that "apt full-upgrade" would be better
<KsChoice> It updates really really slow on these servers
<keithzg> KsChoice: Basically, I chose that because you've tried "apt full-upgrade" before already :)
<keithzg> Just trying to jostle the variables around and hoping something shakes it up positively!
<valorie> good thought, keithzg
<valorie> lots still use apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> hard to teach your fingers new commands
<KsChoice> keithzg: yeah! This, by far, is the weirdest thing I"ve ever had.. the apt not upgrading, I mean
<KsChoice> keithzg: so besides disabling lock screen, any other idea what could be causing the lock screen issue?
<KsChoice> valorie: The 15.10 release will do wayland as well, right?
<valorie> KsChoice: we don't know that yet
<KsChoice> Also, just remembering something.. Ubuntu is going to use... what was it called? snappy packages or something? self contained stuff.. Anyway, please tell me that Kubuntu is not going to do that?
<valorie> the kwin devels are doing what they can to prepare, but so far, wayland isn't ready for prime time
<KsChoice> valorie: From what I've read, I think I would like wayland
<valorie> snappy is for phones and so forth so far
<KsChoice> Geez, update is still running.. its really slow.. But who cares, as long as it will give me updates
<valorie> KsChoice: there is a branch of kwin you can build to test it out
<KsChoice> valorie: And rist even buggier desktop? Lol.. First I want my desktop okay, then I'll start testing wayland
<valorie> just telling you that a branch is available
<valorie> not sure it would be safe on anything but a test box
<KsChoice> valorie: What is it called?
<valorie> err
<valorie> I would ask in #kwin
<KsChoice> valorie: Because yeah, it does interrest me, but .. well, first I got to have this running right again :D
<KsChoice> valorie: keithzg: finished apt update, nothing
<valorie> weird!
<KsChoice> now clearing cache
<valorie> I had an enormous number of updates earlier today after adding backports
<KsChoice> valorie: I am using your sources.list
<KsChoice> valorie: Do you have any other sources file maybe in /etc/sources.list.d/ ?
<KsChoice> valorie: Nothing! 8|
<KsChoice> keithzg: apt-get clean did NOT work
<valorie> cat: /etc/sources.list.d: No such file or directory
<KsChoice> valorie: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<KsChoice> valorie: Just out of curiosity by the way, are you a developer, or a power user?
<valorie> oops, I just c/p 'ed
<KsChoice> I like to think I"m a power user, not a dev though
<valorie> just a long time user and community member
<KsChoice> c/p'ed?
<valorie> copy/pasted
<KsChoice> valorie: ah, yeah, I see, my bad, sorry
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11238425/
<valorie> I've been involved in planning, organizing, documentation, etc.
<valorie> plus upstream in KDE
<KsChoice> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11238427/
<KsChoice> valorie: After all these years, I think I might have to get a bit more active in the community
<KsChoice> valorie: It does appear I have a few less repos
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ValorieZimmerman
<valorie> I got more active once my last kid left home
<KsChoice> valorie: Well very nice to meet you (though I've talked to you on many occasions before)
<KsChoice> valorie: I"m Sven Oostenbrink, I'll be on google somewhere.. I'll try to see that maybe this week I can do some more in the community
<valorie> KsChoice: cool, nice to meet you
<valorie> I guess I would suggest re-installing 14.10 for now, since you liked it
<valorie> unless you have a lot of patience!
<KsChoice> valorie: I really really was hoping that would not be necesarry... But as it stands right now.. I'm not even getting updates!
<valorie> so strange
<KsChoice> valorie: patience? I've been living this... well, thatever 15.04 is for me right now for like a month and a half already so yeah, I think I have patience, lol
<KsChoice> valorie: keithzg: Any other ideas? I'm out
<KsChoice> valorie: besides just, indeed, reinstalling
<valorie> when you ran the update and upgrade commands in the cli, what was the output?
<KsChoice> I really really really don't want to get back to 14.10 if I can avoid it
<valorie> just "no updates available" or whatever?
<KsChoice> valorie: update just showed it updating from all the sources, and upgrade said all is up to date
<valorie> and that was after adding the backports?
<valorie> that seems impossible to me
<valorie> on day zero, maybe
<KsChoice> valorie: I'm using your sources.list file!
<KsChoice> valorie: And the last updates I got was like a week ago, and that was google chrome
<valorie> but backports was full of stuff within a week or so
<valorie> plasma 5.3 and the applications is a lot of stuff
<KsChoice> valorie: Nothing for me, santa clause skipped my house
<valorie> sheesh
<keithzg> KsChoice: Could you give us a paste for the output of, say, "apt-cache policy plasma-desktop"?
<KsChoice> By the way, you guys too, use pastebinit, right? very nice utility
<valorie> yes
<valorie> life-saver sometimes
<KsChoice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11238532/
<KsChoice> keithzg: ^^^
<keithzg> KsChoice: Okay, so it's pretty certain you've got Plasma 5.3 already installed, then.
<KsChoice> keithzg: valorie: Just to check.. I have specified "Download all updates in background".. That does not install them autoamtically, does it?
<KsChoice> And even if they did, all my problems either stayed the same, or got worse
<valorie> um, ALL updates?
<valorie> yes, they would then be downloaded automatically
<valorie> I only do that with security updates
<KsChoice> valorie: yeah, downloaded, but also installed?
<keithzg> One would think from that setting they wouldn't be *installed* automatically, though, right? Can't say I know from experience though. I normally have that set to manual myself.
<valorie> not sure
<KsChoice> valorie: I thought that would only download them in cahce so update would be faster
<valorie> not sure about that
<KsChoice> valorie: In all honesty, I never set.. IF that installs automatically as well, then that would explain a thing or two, I would have been getting updates, but I never realized it
<KsChoice> valorie: only.. then these updates have fixed nothing for me..
<keithzg> KsChoice: If you are indeed up to date, I'd say then though that you should give switching to the Nouveau drivers a shot. Could accomplish nothing, but could fix a lot.
<KsChoice> keithzg: I"ve set to only notify on updates, and I'll switch to nouveau drivers
 * keithzg crosses fingers
<KsChoice> keithzg: valorie: Any idea on the hanging KDE file interactions? meaning, krunner, when I start typing "HANGGG" for about 1-2 minutes.. then it works normally .. Same for kdialog, if in chrome, I do save as, I don't see the kdialog until like 2 minutes after
<KsChoice> And usually its only once per session
<KsChoice> Oh please oh please, don't make this not start X at all
<valorie> it is possible that some other process such as baloo is hanging your system
<KsChoice> valorie: Nah, balloo sometimes hangs at 100%, and I kill it..
<valorie> control+escape gets you the system activity widget
<KsChoice> valorie: Actually, balloo is that "I never use it" desktop search thing, right? I used to be able to kill the entire thing on previous kubuntu installs, but on 15.04 I haven't found the option.. Where can I shut that off?
<KsChoice> valorie: I do loads of stuff with command line, so I use top :)
<KsChoice> valorie: keithzg: Gotta go to sleep now, going to be early bird tomorrow.. Both thank you lots for the help so far, I'll have to reboot for the nouveau driver results, but I'll leave that for tomorrow, I don't want to be messing the entire night with my laptop..
<valorie> "There is no explicit “Enable/Disable” button any more. We would like to promote the use of searching and feel that Baloo should never get in the users way. However, we are smart about it and IF you add your HOME directory to the list of “excluded folders”, Baloo will switch itself off since it no longer has anything to index.
<valorie> from http://askubuntu.com/questions/437635/how-to-turn-off-baloo-in-kde-4-13
<valorie> would be better to file a bug though
<valorie> vishesh is fantastic
<KsChoice> valorie: Ah, will do so :) Nothing against balloo, I search a lot but I use  command line a LOT
<valorie> vishesh being the maintainer
<KsChoice> valorie: vishesh?
<KsChoice> ah, okay
<KsChoice> well
<KsChoice> Gotta go to sleep now.. Thanks a lot for the help so far!
<valorie> sweet dreams
<KsChoice> I'll try to be around more on IRC to help around
<KsChoice> by the way
<phoenixz> This is me :)
<phoenixz> Since I had to resetup Quassel again (every week) I was on the wrong nick name
<phoenixz> I'll leave this quassel bug for the quassel maintainers, I hope they know more about it
<phoenixz> Signing off, TTYL!
 * keithzg heads off himself
<soee> good morning
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> does anybody has a notebook and using nvidia-prime, intel/nvidia dual grafic?
<valorie> noaXess: I know there are a few people who have nvidia-prime
<noaXess> valorie: thanks.. my interesting is, how to connect a monitor to HDMI port.. in the moment i use notebook monitor and a external monitor connected to VGA port...
<valorie> noaXess: a bit of googling brought up: http://negativo17.org/complex-setup-with-nvidia-optimus-nouveau-prime-on-fedora-19-2/
<valorie> might shed some light on your issue
<noaXess> so it's not easy plug and play.. that i know already..
<valorie> I googled on connect a monitor to HDMI port plasma 5 nvidia-prime
<valorie> there is other stuff of course
<noaXess> don't have plasma 5 yet.. tested, not happy.. not stable and some stuff still not available
<noaXess> ex. networking can't use only wicd..
<noaXess> using wicd long time until 14.10
<valorie> noaXess: I've been using plasma 5 for almost a year
<valorie> I thought I had a networking problem but it turned out to be a dying network card
<valorie> works just fine on this laptop (rather old)
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Yes me too, I used Plasma 5 Tech Preview in production as my work desktop... Naughty I know
<noaXess> valorie: hm.. i'm not happy yet... also some third party apps don't show any tray icon.. in on my notebook its crashing sometimes.. and i need to poweroff... with 14.10 plasma 4 it's working perfect
<valorie> sounds like a good reason to stay on 14.10
<valorie> I used to get crashes using project neon, but (knock on wood) nothing since Vivid alpha
<remmas> hi
<allen_> cl
<adamc> I dont suppose anyone knows when the fix for kwin_x11 is likely to come out? This is regarding the xinerama issue for 3 or more screens, whereby kwin_x11 crashes after login
<swizgard> what happened to .kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml?
<swizgard> why does it have no effect on anything anymore? where did you hide my config?
<adamc> @swizgard, if its like anything else ive been looking at it will probably be in ~/.local and then the same structure youve already mentioned
<swizgard> .local/share/user-places.xbel
<swizgard> i guess freedesktop unificatino bliss
<nopuk> anyone know how to get yahoo emoticons working for the default IM client in kubuntu ?
<hyper_ch> yes
<nopuk> hyper_ch:  ?
<hyper_ch> yes?
<nopuk> hyper_ch:  ?so how ?
<hyper_ch> no idea
<hyper_ch> <nopuk> anyone know  --> <hyper_ch> yes (someone knows)
<nopuk> hyper_ch: yeah ok, no need to be like that - we all know its a support forum
<hyper_ch> it's an irc channel... not a forum IMHO
<nopuk> fine, I'll just wait for some help
<hyper_ch> :)
<psycomp> join #windows
<psycomp> sorry :D
<hyper_ch> I get faster internet with my LTE connection than with my expensive calbe connection :(
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nopuk> how do i get yahoo emoticons working for the default IM client in kubuntu ?
<yossarianuk> hi - I have a baloo_file process that is  using up most of my CPU%
<yossarianuk> how can I see what its meant to be doing ?
<yossarianuk> if I strace it I see nothing
<s_20> it's meant to index the filesystem so that it can be searched quickly
<yossarianuk> but how come if I strace the pid I see no feedback ?
<yossarianuk> i.e -> ps aux|grep baloo_file  -> strace -p 5586
<s_20> i'm not familiar with the implementation details, maybe it's in a bad state
<s_20> how about you give it a little nudge (SIGTERM) and see if the new process is in a more cooperative mood
<yossarianuk> i.e kill
<s_20> indeed
<s_20> well, terminate, not kill, maybe it can still shut down cleanly
<yossarianuk> hmmm kill 5586, just killed it.
<Zippi> for me, baloo_file started acting more nicely once I set indexing to ignore ~/Downloads and ~/Videos
<Zippi> as in, exclude places that have big files
<s_20> also, lsof might give you a better idea what file might keep it so busy
<yossarianuk> s_20: Zippi: cheers
<yossarianuk> so is there no sensible way of showing what baloo is doing ?
<yossarianuk> (other than lsof, etc)
<s_20> yossarianuk: well, there's not much more to see than checking it's CPU/RAM usage and the files it's currently reading from/writing to
<s_20> what kind of information are you looking for?
<KsChoice> Okay, so I have a laptop with Nvidia card, and I used Nvidia binary drivers before, which probably caused  bunch of problems left and right, so user keithgr suggested using the nouveau drivers.. So I switched, and the turned off my laptop because I had to sleep. Just turned it on and I get initramfs, my laptop is dead. dmesg gives me loads of "nouv
<KsChoice> eau blah blah SCHED_ERROR [ UNK08]"
<KsChoice> So I want to switch back to the Nvidia binary driver but how do I do this? I'm stuck at initramfs
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,do a search in system monitor
<s_20> KsChoice: boot up a from a rescue system (cd/dvd/usb) and chroot into the system
<KsChoice> That's what I was afraid of
<s_20> KsChoice: or do it without a rescue system and boot using init=/bin/bash ;) that might cause fsck to kick in next time you boot though
<BluesKaj> KsChoice, or drop to a tty and remove the nvidia driver then reinstall the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau driver
<BluesKaj> tty/vt that is
<KsChoice> Alrighty, I'm in with USB Kubuntu, now I need to chroot
<KsChoice> Going to be fun, because its encrypted LVM
<KsChoice> I really gotta get back to 14.10 :(
<BluesKaj> no need to do the chroot thing , making it more complicted than it needs to be
<BluesKaj> oh well , have fun
<KsChoice> BluesKaj: I just did that.. Unencrypted the LVM, activated the LVM, mounted boot in the /mnt/kubunto/boot of my laptop drive, chroot to /mnt/kubuntu and then I should be able to run the driver manager, whcih I'm doing now.. What would be easier?
<KsChoice> Doesn't matter much anyway, as long as I get my laptop back for the moment. This next weekend I really have to fall back to 14.10, 15.10 has become unworkable for me, its not funny anymore
<xennex81> hi guys
<KsChoice> Updated to 346 updates driver, lets see if that gives some sort of stability...
<xennex81> nvidia?
<xennex81> lots of trouble with that but I have nvidia too and I am wanting to install Kubuntu shortly
<rattking> HI, I have been getting segfaults trying to start kde with the 5.3 ppa. it had been working fine until yesteday.. I dont know what changed.. I am in gnome right now (ick) and every kde app I start works fine but I cant get into the DE anymore..
<xennex81> you mean plasma 5.3?
<xennex81> rebooting
<rattking> 's/start kde/start plasma/' better?
<KsChoice> BluesKaj: I just did that.. Unencrypted the LVM, activated the LVM, mounted boot in the /mnt/kubunto/boot of my laptop drive, chroot to /mnt/kubuntu and then I should be able to run the driver manager, whcih I'm doing now.. What would be easier?
<KsChoice> Anyway, rebooting right now, brb... I hope..
<rattking> its errors like these in dmesg loading plasma 5.3 "kscreen_backend[5390]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f7bcaf0dc40 sp 00007ffd605f4d28 error 4 in KSC_XRandR.so[7f7bcaef8000+22000]" that started yesterday prior to that everything was fine
<adamc> do you have multiple monitors?
<adamc> I have a similar issue when xinerama is enabled across multiple monitors
<MichaelP> Is there a good wiki or  anything that tells how to modify xorg.conf for ati and explains what each thing is ? I did Load "glx" ... That seemed to help on kde plasma 5
<rattking> I do have multiple monitors (this is a laptop) but it still happens with the ext monitor unplugged
<xennex81> okay so, I'm in Kubuntu 15.04 live installer
<xennex81> but I get no KDE menu, I get no desktop icon with "install", I don' t know how to install this thing
<xennex81> I can press alt-F2 and start firefox, which I have done, what this is
<xennex81> but I don't know how to install, I have an empty desktop
<xennex81> real good start, kubuntu
<xennex81> my god
<adamc> if your in the live installer you should have had a menu prior to this giving you the option to try on install
<xennex81> i had the prior menu with try and install
<xennex81> in a real bad resolution, so I chose "try"
<xennex81> besides, I need to create an LVM
<xennex81> oh I could do that now and install later from "install"
<adamc> it sounds like when you get to the initial menu screen you need to select one of the override options, give me a sec to try and remember which one :D
<xennex81> oh
<xennex81> i have good resolution now, just nothing on the desktop, no panel
<xennex81> what command can I run manually to start the installer?
<adamc> is it just basically a blank screen?
<xennex81> yes
<xennex81> with a mouse cursor
<xennex81> and the plasma default background
<adamc> sounds like the window manager hasnt started
<BluesKaj> xennex81, do you have a panel? If so click on the desktop , choose add widgets , type launcher , choose the Kmenu launcher there
<xennex81> right
<xennex81> i have that button
<adamc> try alt-f2 and then type kwin_x11 and see if that launches or crashes
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop rather
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: Yay, I kick ass :D Now using nvidia 346 updates driver, and things actually *appear* more stable..
<xennex81> i didn't see any kmenu but I have a K button now in the top left
<xennex81> that can start the menu (cascading menu)
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: So what was the easier way to update the nvidia driver while only having initramfs, or USB kubuntu available?
<xennex81> now I have a panel (add panel -> default panel)
<xennex81> wicked @BluesKaj ;-)
<xennex81> but how do I install or start the installer?
<xennex81> kwin_x11 doesn't provide anything new from what I can see, adamc
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, i thought you had grub working but no DM , hence my suggestion
<phoenixz> xennex81: Though many people reported great results with Kubuntu 15.04 I've had horrible experiences so far.. Using ASUS G750J laptop.. Many issues (though not all) are very likely related to nvidia driver, do NOT use the nouveau driver or you'll have to use USB kubuntu to chroot to your install and then change driver.. I'm right now using nvidia binary 346 updates driver, and that appears stable for the moment..
<phoenixz> xennex81: With the recommended 346.59 driver, SDDM would basically fail to show 9 out of 10 times (I'd have to go to shell, and restart SDDM manually about 10 times before I would see a login screen) but right now after 2 reboots, I got sddm login right away, which is kind of a mirable ot me at this moment..
<xennex81> found it, system -> install kubuntu
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, just because your method worked for your setup doesn't mean it will with others
<xennex81> phoenixz: okay so I am in for a world of hurt
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: well, usb kubuntu, chroot, quite easy actually and it worked like a charm.. I tried the nvidia 346 updates driver right away to see if that maybe would improve things and ... well, I got a login screen right after booting twice, without having to mess around, which is currently a miracle for me
<xennex81> phoenixz: I have heard of the nouveau vs nvidia issues...
<BluesKaj> xennex81,  just try to install from where you are
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: chroot, and driver update usually works reasonably well.. 15.04 on the other hand, so far, has worked horribly bad :(
<xennex81> i try
<phoenixz> xennex81: What is your problem?
<xennex81> but this thing has onboard ATI/AMD and discrete nVidia
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, blah blah blah witht chroot enough already , that's a last resort
<phoenixz> xennex81: you have nvidia and ati mixed?
<xennex81> phoenixz: I couldn't get a normal desktop in live session
<xennex81> phoenixz: yes, but currently I am using the nvidia
<xennex81> phoenixz: normally In Windows I only Install the Nvidia sthing
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: Somebody needs his morning coffee? I'm simply stating what I just did, and that it worked for me...
<xennex81> phoenixz: could be correct, phoenixz
<xennex81> I have heard of nvidia pains on the forums
<BluesKaj> if your nvidia gpu was working on 14.10 9 chances out of 10 it will work on 15.04
<xennex81> lots of evil in 15.04 ;-)
<BluesKaj> xennex81, not true
<xennex81> haven't tried yet, fresh install on this computer (runs Windows)
<xennex81> okay
<xennex81> LVM creation :)
<BluesKaj> if you don't need lvm why use just because it's supposed to be so flexible , well mit ain't
<xennex81> when I install Windows I wanted a 30 gig spare partition for e.g. BackTrack
<xennex81> so I have one partition on this thing
<xennex81> I want to put LVM in there
<xennex81> otherwise....
<xennex81> tough
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: 14.10 has worked great on this laptop and 15.04 has been an unmitigated disaster, so far.. LOADS of bugs, many probably related to Nvidia driver, but loads of other stuff on systemd and kde5 as well, and even after that, still loads of problems with just plain kubuntu...  I've been on kubuntu for 10 years, and most releases would get 9 or 10 score from me (personally that is), 15.04 would not get higher than 2 or 3 so far, and unless
<phoenixz> this new nvidia driver I'm using is going to resolve some major issues, I'll be reinstalling 14.10 this next weekend when I have some time for it
<BluesKaj> backtrack is replaced by kali linux
<xennex81> I know
<xennex81> I wanted BT5R3, but anyway
<xennex81> it is Kubuntu now
<xennex81> phoenixz: I have heard of it all
<xennex81> phoenixz: I just want to try it and help with bug fixes
<xennex81> I am not productive on Linux anyway ;-)
<xennex81> except in trying to fix linux ;-)
<xennex81> Linux is the goal, glory and reason :P :P
<xennex81> lol
<xennex81> not really, but still
<moparisthebest> is there a kubuntu alternate install someplace?
<phoenixz> xennex81: Don't get me wrong, 14.10 ias absolutely great, and 15.04 has loads of potential to be even more than that, but so far I personally feel it has been released before its time, or just too much new stuff
<moparisthebest> the graphical installer fails setting up a luks partition
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, you can try to pull rank, but I've been kubuntu for 10ys as well, the simplest approach is usually the most effective IME.
<xennex81> of course it has :) phoenixz
<moparisthebest> I'm looking for 14.04 btw
<xennex81> 15.04 has been released at least months before the whole change and the whole shebang with Plasma5 was ready
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: Not trying to pull rank at all, just talking about my experiences with 15.04 so far, in contrast to all other versions
<xennex81> everyone tripping because it needs to be ported (everything) to KF5
<phoenixz> moparisthebest: afaik, not really, but at the grub on the install disk, you should see the option to install directly, which IIRC should get you the text installer
<xennex81> they say a product is only best at thte end of its life cycle
<moparisthebest> phoenixz: maybe the oem install option?
<phoenixz> moparisthebest: Could be yeah, but don't take my word for it, it has been a while when I tried those :D
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, i have nvidia and haven't had the problems you describe , aamof I'm already running 15.10 Wily and it's actually quite satble
<BluesKaj> err stable
<phoenixz> xennex81: I'm really looking forward to wayland with KDE5 and actually all issues fixed... But that will be 15.10 or perhaps even 16.04 still
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: well that has been my experience so far.. With exception of the release that had the crappy KDE4.0, I nearly always ran alpha versions of Kubuntu and rarely had huge issues. In contrast, 15.04 official release has given me a long, long list of issues.. Yesterday night I spent like an hour here ranting about it because I was desperate for something workable
<moparisthebest> hmm no phoenixz still graphical installer
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: I can easily come up with 10+ bugs that really sour my life atm with 15.04
<BluesKaj> early days with not many new packages , but it's working better than my 15.04 install
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.3 phoenixz ?
<xennex81> 15.10 is already installable, the beginning of it...
<xennex81> I have my LVM :)
<xennex81> I think LVM is easy but I have some prior experience with it
<BluesKaj> suggest you look at the launchpad kubuntu-backports ppa for plasma 5.3 , it should solve some of your 5.2.2 issues https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<xennex81> I like removing them and adding new ones
<BluesKaj> phoenixz, ^
<xennex81> right
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: yep, KDE 5.3
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: I'm already on those backports, one of the first things I did
<phoenixz> moparisthebest: What exactly does it crash on?
<phoenixz> brb, gotta step out for am inute
<moparisthebest> error creating keyfile or something
<moparisthebest> maybe because I want a primary partition and not a stupid LVM
<xennex81> I wanted to combine truecrypt with grub2 but I thought it was easy, a quick google gave me scored of headaches before even trying
<BluesKaj> odd that you have all those problems then , addmittedly plasma 5 and plasma4 integration is somewhat buggy, but once 5.3 was installed it solved most of my stability problems, phoenixz
<xennex81> now I'll install over the truecrypt loader and I'll justh have to load windows using the rescue dvd
<xennex81> then try to get grub2 chainloading the truecrypt iso
<xennex81> grub2 is a nightmare though
<xennex81> I wish you could still download 14.10 from the downloads page though
<xennex81> the website only features 14.04 and 15.04
<xennex81> not that it matters
<xennex81> I would have installed 15.04 anyway
<xennex81> I think we should just press and enjoy the fresh stream of updates and hope 15.04 or 15.10 stabilizes soon
<psycomp> xennex81: You can still get 14.10 though, but why would you want it?
<xennex81> yes exactly, but there were issues in 14.10 too that I had
<xennex81> I just like the .10 versions ;-)
<xennex81> don't know why exactly
<xennex81> and, 14.10 is visually much better than Breeze, although I believe there are Oxygen packages for 15.04 now
<xennex81> I feel much better about going to 15.10, for instance, although it is a bit fresh
<psycomp> xennex81: It is still too fresh, and most things remain unchanged from 15.04
<BluesKaj> yes oxygen is available in 15.04 , but some of the apps still won't use it's setings
<xennex81> oh
<BluesKaj> err settings
<xennex81> I was using Glassified for the panel and so on
<xennex81> but 15.04 the icons are too small
<xennex81> in the task bar
<xennex81> i can barely make out the firefox icon
<xennex81> i have to increase its height (of the panel) to increase the icon size, to make it workable
<xennex81> the default is too bad
<BluesKaj> you can set the icons in system settings>icons>advanced , but some settings still won't work...it's that  plasma 4 and plasma 5 integration problem
<xennex81> okay
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: for custom luks/raid setup use the mini install cd
<xennex81> it just installed the boot loader :)
<xennex81> i want to get Steam running and run Diablo from here :)
<xennex81> except that I don't have my authenticator device with me
<xennex81> :(
<xennex81> and I won't even have enough space on my kubuntu volumes probably, will need to install on NTFS
<hyper_ch> oxygen on 15.04 has also increased spacing :(
<xennex81> oh boy
<xennex81> both partitions are truecrypt protected still
<xennex81> hmmm
<BluesKaj> usually a / and a /home partition are sufficient for most users ...encryptioon and lvm aren't necessary unles you're on a production pc of some kind
<xennex81> oh i could have done that, /home
<hyper_ch> just encrypt everything :) that is the best
<xennex81> well I'll just shrink this / I guess
<moparisthebest> hyper_ch: where would I find a mini install cd ?
<xennex81> i like to encrypt everything but it is difficult in Linux
<xennex81> very difficult
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: 15.04?
<moparisthebest> no 14.04
<hyper_ch> xennex81: not really
<xennex81> LUKS is not very user friendly
<xennex81> having a kind of separate volume setup is difficult, in Windows it is very easy
<moparisthebest> xennex81: if you just go with a standard setup it's perfectly user friendly
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hyper_ch> what's not user friendly about luks?
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, stop spouting BS please
<xennex81> you just load the system and up pops a screen that says "there are additional volumes that could be mounted"
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: what are you refering to?
<xennex81> luks is user friendly at least as you don't want to change anything, same with grub2
<xennex81> try to have a different volume with a different key/password
<xennex81> and have it mounted when you log in to your user
<hyper_ch> luks offers multiple passwords and keys for access
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, about encrypting everything
<xennex81> i know
<hyper_ch> so multiple users can use it
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: that's still the best way
<xennex81> it's not the system, it is the user tools
<moparisthebest> thank you hyper_ch
<BluesKaj> for what?
<hyper_ch> temp, swap... nothing to worry about
<xennex81> i know I have had LUKSed LVM
<xennex81> I still have it
<xennex81> I like it, but there is no differentiation
<hyper_ch> I don't believe in lvm :)
<moparisthebest> xennex81: a different non-root luks volume couldn't be easier
<xennex81> a real good encryption setup needs plausible deniability levels
<xennex81> how so?
<moparisthebest> you put the keyfile on the root luks partition, and it gets automounted and set up
<xennex81> right but for plausible deniability and/or multiple levels of safety you need it NOT be automounted
<hyper_ch> xennex81: depends on where you live
<xennex81> although it is better than a single setup
<moparisthebest> xennex81: an entry in /etc/crypttab looks like:
<xennex81> no just personal interests
<moparisthebest> fourtb4  UUID=7bfe404f-142a-4356-bf19-dff43038fbfb /root/comp.key luks
<xennex81> I know
<moparisthebest> I have like 8 drives set up that way
<xennex81> you can even have the LUKS key to the root fs copied to your initramfs
<moparisthebest> so I type 1 password to unlock the root partition, the others are automatic
<xennex81> right
<BluesKaj> xennex81, hyper_ch do you guys think that anyone who asks for support here is on the job? is that it?
<xennex81> that's better than nothing
<moparisthebest> luks is not for plausible deniability, that'd be all manual
<xennex81> hm?
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I don't understand your question
<BluesKaj> just read it
<xennex81> what
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I still don't understand what you mean by that
<xennex81> we are just chatting?
<xennex81> system is installed
<xennex81> rebooting now, cya soon
<BluesKaj> there home users here who don't need encyption and lvm etc etc ...it's nonsense for them
<hyper_ch> why is encryption nonsense to them?
<BluesKaj> because it's not needed
<hyper_ch> you may think it's not neede
<hyper_ch> d
<BluesKaj> iand it's dangerous for those who don't know how to usew it ptoperly
<hyper_ch> I think it is very much needed
<moparisthebest> I disagree, anyone's computer can be stolen right?
<moparisthebest> also your drive could die in a way where you can't wipe it
<BluesKaj> well I don't
<moparisthebest> especially under warranty or something?
<hyper_ch> besides, that guys already wants encryption and encrypting everything is a lot more convenient than just making sure that only the stuff you actually want to encrypt is encrypted
<hyper_ch> laptops get stolen all the time
<BluesKaj> it's not necessary for home users and you know it ...ridiculous , just because you can doen't mean it's needed, hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: it's necessary for home users and you know it
<moparisthebest> BluesKaj: so home user's computers can't be stolen?
<hyper_ch> also cell phones and tablets should be encrypted etc
<hyper_ch> oh wait.... google and apple have started to autoencrypt cell phones
<BluesKaj> never used it , and it's not necessary...most theives wouldn't know how toi linux anyway \
<BluesKaj> run
<moparisthebest> they don't need to know how to use it if they can just turn it on and log into your bank accounts with firefox
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest, how if they can't get past the login even
<moparisthebest> a lot of computers are set to auto-login no?
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: he probably lives in a country where online banking access is protected by some rsa smart card where you get presented a code, you need to enter your smart card into a device, punch in that code and you'll get a reply gcode
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest that's dumb
<moparisthebest> hyper_ch: do countries like that exist? haha
<BluesKaj> autologin
<rattking> common folks can we agree to stop telling people they are doing it wrong because they are doing something different then the way you do it?
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: not sure... but IIRC some country requires IE 6 for online banking
<BluesKaj> is dumb , and that's your reason for encryption ...gimme a break
<moparisthebest> no my reason for encryption is to know if someone steals my stuff, they can't get my passwords/data etc, I don't have to just hope they aren't technical in the least
<BluesKaj> autologin that is
<moparisthebest> especially when encryption is for all intents and purposes free
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: people are lazy... so there's autologin of course
<rattking> OTOH I have encryption and auto login. I already have to type 3 passwords to boot the system who cares about the user login once the disk is unlocked and decrypted ..
<moparisthebest> if you think an account password protects your data on the disk there is no point in continuing this conversation
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: with all the info on your computer, identity theft is very easy
<BluesKaj> do you really think a lazy person is going to encrypt their data?
<xennex81> okay my system still runs as it did before, ie. it still starts up the way the live session started up
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, paranoia
<moparisthebest> why not? they are already used to typing a password no? and afterwards it's invisible
<hyper_ch> identity theft is paranoia?
<xennex81> don't care, that's for everyone else to decide, on their own, what they want with that
<BluesKaj> you're paranoid hyper_ch
<xennex81> then we're all paranoid
<xennex81> anyway
<xennex81> if he wants that, then he wants that (and So DO I)
<xennex81> but
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: no, actaully I see on a daily base how law enforcement searches peoples home and just collect everything
<xennex81> I have no really functioning kde5
<xennex81> law enforcement collected everything from me and everything was encrypted :P
<hyper_ch> also I see on daily base where computers and stuff is stolen from homes
<xennex81> tough luck buddies
<xennex81> truecrypted everything
<hyper_ch> xennex81: it would suck if you lived in the UK ;)
<xennex81> they almost begged me for the data
<xennex81> hehe
<xennex81> actually, they literally pleaded me
<hyper_ch> they have that anti-terror law where they can compell you to tell the password or you'll go to jail for several years
<xennex81> ah nice
<xennex81> so you have different levels
<xennex81> hidden containers ;-)
<hyper_ch> I'm still not convinced that this is in accordance with the ECHR
<BluesKaj> you guys have your computer set to autologin.?..seeing the grub menu will confusea thief then the login screen requireing a decent pw is usually enouigh to make them give up
<xennex81> plausible deniability :P
<xennex81> I set it up so that I could want to give them the password to the main system
<xennex81> but they could not guess the password or the existence of the password to the hidden systems or parts
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you think the thieves use that stuff? No, they just sell it to others and those are whom you need to worry about
<BluesKaj> blah blah , plausible denyability ...the catchphrase for the day I guess ....means nothing
<xennex81> it means a lot
<xennex81> anyway
<xennex81> you are smart hyper_ch
<BluesKaj> anyway I have more productive things to do ...BBL
<hyper_ch> xennex81: I'm just security concius
<xennex81> but I could only set up my thing the way I did because I had truecrypt on Windows, I cannot achieve the same on LInux
<xennex81> on Linux
<hyper_ch> and since aes-ni there's no noticeable difference in speed anymore IMHO
<xennex81> not for the life of me, it even tells you what partitions it is going to decrypt in the decryption screen
<xennex81> leak of information
<moparisthebest> BluesKaj: again, depends if you want to hope a theif isn't technical at all, and doesn't know anyone technical, or KNOW your data is safe, and since KNOWING requires no extra work, I'll stick with that thanks
<moparisthebest> either way you type in a single password on boot, so who cares? why NOT encrypt is the better question?
<xennex81> but plasma5 currently sucks, I have to wait 5 minutes for a cursor to appear
<xennex81> he is just a sour grape ;-) :P
<xennex81> this is the worst Kubuntu experience ever
<xennex81> fresh install, doesn't work
<xennex81> complains at boot that something is not supported and then boots anyway
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: don't forget SSDs... it's really hard to delete specific data on there
<xennex81> yeah I don't use them
<moparisthebest> I used to have mixed experiances with new versions too xennex81, until I started sticking with LTS releases, it's been great since then hehe
<hyper_ch> so even if you have nothing incriminating/sensitive on your ssd and even if you delete it when you don't need anymore... there's a good chance it's still there
<xennex81> except 15.04 LTS release then ;-)
<moparisthebest> that isn't lts
<xennex81> oh
<hyper_ch> xennex81: 15.04 has a couple of aweful bugs
<xennex81> 16.04 will be? :P
<moparisthebest> yes
<xennex81> hmm
<moparisthebest> but until then i'm on 14.04
<xennex81> I need to go back to 14.10 now or 14.04
<xennex81> this is just shabby
<xennex81> stupid errors, and then it doesn't even work
<hyper_ch> so the only way to protect sensitive information on SSDs is encryption
<moparisthebest> BluesKaj: it'd also be different if there were ANY downsides to full disk encryption, but there aren't? :P
<hyper_ch> well, it uses more power
<hyper_ch> so shortens battery life on a notebook
<xennex81> BluesKay is gone for a while I think
<xennex81> the downside to FDE is Linux ;-)
<moparisthebest> not really, and especially not with modern cpus that implement aes
<hyper_ch> and if you forget your password you're out of luck
<xennex81> now I am going to have a separate root / home for the first time
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: aes still requires more power... it has to compute the stuff...
<moparisthebest> if you are a non-technical 'home user' and you forget your login password you are still out of luck
<xennex81> I'll shrink my root fs and then shrink the logical volume
<rattking> the real downside is the 'fde' isnt really 'fd'.. /boot is the problem
<moparisthebest> hyper_ch: it's negligble though
<hyper_ch> but still there ;)
<Etriaph> I still have had no major show-stoppers since 15.04 was released
<Etriaph> Is everyone running laptops?
<hyper_ch> yes
<Etriaph> Ah.  I'm a desktop user.
<moparisthebest> rattking: still much better than nothing, and that's the same problem everywhere
<xennex81> this is a desktop, but big show-stopper
 * rattking agrees
<xennex81> I'll reboot once to see if that fixes it
<xennex81> then it is back to 14.10
<hyper_ch> I have 16 open bug reports on 15.04
<xennex81> only one here, but the spam is incessant
<rattking> well there are disks that support encryption without the OS
<hyper_ch> I don't trust them
<Etriaph> How long have you all been linux users?
<rattking> also some raid cards..  but yes its hard to trust 'black box' encryption
<hyper_ch> depends what you consider as linux users
<hyper_ch> somewhere around 2000 I had ssh access to a debian server
<moparisthebest> yea just not *trustable* encryption hehe
<hyper_ch> rattking: I prefer software raid also :)
<rattking> since 95.. full time since 2000
 * rattking nods
<moparisthebest> I started using it as my primary os with kubuntu 6.04 I think
<xennex81> linux since 1996 perhaps, but not all the time
<Etriaph> My first desktop PC, a P90, was RedHat 5.0
<hyper_ch> and 2006 I threw out my CP
<hyper_ch> XP
<xennex81> i have to reboot to resize my root fs
<Etriaph> That's a long time ago :D
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: 6.06 - dapper drake ;)
<xennex81> I had SuSE 6 or something of the kind
<Etriaph> I did SuSE for a while after RH
<xennex81> later in 1999 / 2000 I was doing some Debian
<moparisthebest> yea dapper drake, that was the one, how awful haha
<xennex81> but need to reboot, brb
<Etriaph> I don't like their modifications to KDE, that's why I'm a Kubuntu user.
<moparisthebest> anyone remember that crazy layer that let you try and use windows wifi drivers?
<hyper_ch> moparisthebest: the only one where the version isn't in line with the rest
<moparisthebest> i'm glad I haven't had to use that in 10 years haha
<Etriaph> Also, RPM makes me a little ill.
<moparisthebest> well 7 or 8 anyway
<hyper_ch> people still like my repo generator :)
<xennex81> sorry about earlier, it was not Kubuntu's fault that it didn't work, but nVidia's
<xennex81> the bastard card gives preference to hdmi whenever it is plugged in even if the receiving device doesn't give an image
<xennex81> so basically I was getting the "second image" on my monitor, for a second desktop
<xennex81> *and I didn't know*
<xennex81> stupid card does the same in Windows :(
<xennex81> I have to manually set preference in nVidia driver thing
<xennex81> or disconnect HDMI always
<xennex81> which is.... erm. yeah.
<xennex81> nvidia driver does this
<BluesKaj> which nvidia driver?
<xennex81> not sure but it happens *after* a display driver is loaded
<xennex81> so, I get a screen while it is in text mode
<xennex81> but afterwards it selects the (defunct) HDMI for output
<BluesKaj> did you install the recommended driver in driver manager?
<xennex81> I haven't done anything yet, I will do so later
<xennex81> this is a live session again to do some resizing
<xennex81> i was wondering why I didn't get a cursor ;-) but it was on the other screen all the time
<BluesKaj> well I think installing the proper driver before tryin g to setup multiple monitors is probly best
<xennex81> now disconnecting the HDMI finally have the correct image
<xennex81> yeah, it is just used for audio output to a receiver
<BluesKaj> you could use spdif out to a receiver dac as well, and use the hdmi for the video
<BluesKaj> to the tv
<BluesKaj> id=f that's your setup
<BluesKaj> if
<BluesKaj> I find that setup more flexible
<xennex81> i have spdif now operating
<xennex81> TV will have to wait
<xennex81> 8GB should be enough for root if home is elsewhere, right? on another partition
<xennex81> rebooting
<SJr> I installed a fresh Kubuntu 15.04, upgraded to Plasma 3. But when I try and use dual monitors on my system, one of the screens doesn't have a desktop on it.
<SJr> It is just black
<SJr> Also changing monitor configurations involves like 100% cpu usage for 90 seconds.
<netrunner_> raditray
<pgquiles> yesterday I did something to my Vivid (don't know what) and now plasma shell is not starting: "plasma cannot start: all shell packages missing". I've checked and plasma-desktop, plasma-workspace, kubuntu-desktop, etc are there. I've tried with a new user account but same problem. It seems to be system-wide. Help?
<vitfalkbc> hello guys
<xennex81> hey
<BluesKaj> try install plasma-desktop pgquiles
<vitfalkbc> hi kennex8
<xennex81> what were the oxygen packages you need to select an oxygen theme? in plasma5
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: already installed
<BluesKaj> pgquiles, in the the tty/vt ?
<pgquiles> in fact running plasmashell -ap org.kde.plasma.desktop gives me a desktop but no taskbar, or anything, and I cannot add them from the cashew (they keep floating on the screen)
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: alt+f2 works, I can get a konsole, systemsettings, etc
<BluesKaj> pg ctl+alt+f1-f6 or if you get a terminal on the desktop
<BluesKaj> pgquiles,^
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: ?
<xennex81> oh my god, so beautiful
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: I already have terminals
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: what I need is a desktop, a full one, with taskbar, start menu, etc
<xennex81> breeze background under oxygen taskbar/panel
<BluesKaj> pgquiles, what I meant was , try reinstalling plasma-desktop , or remove it and install it
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: already tried that :-( In fact, also tried to install different (newer) versions: kubuntu-ppa/backports and kubuntu-ci/unstable-weekly. Nothing seems to work.
<pgquiles> this "all shell packages missing. This is an installation issue, please contact your distribution" is driving me crazy :-(
<BluesKaj> pgquiles, did you try the launchpad kubuntu-backports ppa for plasma 5.3?
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: yup
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: and it used to work fine, until yesterday
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: I have also tried downgrading to 5.2.2, same problem
<pgquiles> and removing .kde and .cache, same problem
<BluesKaj> could be a plasma4/kde 4 problem then
<pgquiles> may be
<BluesKaj> a lot of apps like dolphin still use plsam 4
<pgquiles> I do have a lot of kde4 packages installed but it seems I cannot get rid of them
<BluesKaj> err plasma4 is still needed
<Blubberbop> How can I re-enable CTRL-DELETE to delete the word in front of the cursor like all releases for the past 10 years used to do?
<BluesKaj> Blubberbop, try the backspace
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: backspace?
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: CTRL-Backspace deletes the entire word in front of the cursor, CTRL-DELETE would delete the entire word in front of the cursor... This has been like that for like the past decade, and right now that no longer works.. Since I do development and a LOT of writing, these small shortcuts help a lot, and having them gone is an anoyance, so I would liike to reenable them.. But how?
<BluesKaj> as an alterntive to delete text, if the ctl-dlete doesn't work, hightligt the word and backspace,..there are a lot of shortcuts not working during the transition to plasma 5 ... guess we just have to use alternatives and live with it for now
<BluesKaj> and phoenixz it would be nice if you stuck with one nick , since seem to have a need to lecture :-)
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's time to do some yardwork ...BBL
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: What is your problem exactly?
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: Sorry if it bothers you that users have the expectation that things actually work, even when it concerns open source software
<phoenixz> BluesKaj: Which is also the reason why my nick changes a lot, quassel is kind of trigger happy in changing that, but then again, according you what you said, I guess you have to live with that for now..
<MichaelP> is there a chromium-browser 43 for ubuntu kubuntu ?
<OerHeks> MichaelP, no, still on 42.0.2311.90 here, that is universal for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu
<MichaelP> OerHeks: it gets glitchy in plasma 5
<hyper_ch> so, fixed my servers....
<contentsafe_> hellloPingpong:client().
<contentsafe_> i'm sorry, that was the wrong window :/
<Happy_the_Exceed> OMG, I'm loving the alt+tab behavior effects.
<siente> Hello guys, which is the best way to create a bootable usb flash drive?
<hyper_ch> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Ninjahmahs> hi
<phoenixz> keithzg: Hey, just to let you know, I'
<phoenixz> keithzg: I'm KsChoice, from yesterday with the heavy problems on Kubunt 15.04
<phoenixz> keithzg: I switched to nouveau driver, and when I booted this morning, I had initramfs, system was completely dead and dmesg gave me loads of nouveau errors, so that did not work out
<keithzg> phoenixz: Well drat.
<phoenixz> keithzg: Next I did was boot USB kubuntu installer, chrooted to my system, and changed driver to Nvidia 346 updates (instead of the recommended, and crappy working 346.59) and after rebooting 3 times now, I get the sddm login screen right away, no black screen so far (whcih is a small miracle already), no hangs in amarok, no hangs in krunner or kdialog, and though I haven't tried suspend, I have high hopes at this point
<phoenixz> So I'
<phoenixz> Damned new keyboard, I keep tapping enter
<keithzg> heh
<phoenixz> So I'd say that the new updated driver is working QUITE well,,,
<keithzg> Well that's good, sounds like the rest of the stack was just a bit too new for the non-updates NVIDIA driver.
<phoenixz> I've disabled auto updates so I should see whenever updates come in
<phoenixz> Yeah, could be.. At least in combination with this laptop, I imagine it is all a bit too new for the driver
<phoenixz> keithzg: In any case, loads of thanks for the help so far yesterday
<phoenixz> I basically got to the point where I could not care less anymore about trying other stuff
<keithzg> phoenixz: No problem, always glad to help, and very glad to hear things are working out in the end :)
<phoenixz> Well, I'm still a bit "affraid" to say so, but so far, I have hope again lol
<Happy_the_Exceed> 1 thing I am disliking about KDE desktop is that I can not select 1 folder, and have desktop wallpaper wizard/dialog/desktop settings to load all pictures in that Directory.
<Happy_the_Exceed> Or at least a quick shortcut to right click on a picture and set that as desktop wallpaper.
<keithzg> Happy_the_Exceed: I wouldn't be surprised if that was possible to hook up, but you can certainly do both things easily the other way around, ex. just right-click on the *desktop* and then tell it "load all pictures in such-and-such directory/directories as a slideshow for wallpapers"
<keithzg> Or if you have it as a single image, you can hit "Open" in the wallpaper selector and then click-drag the existing file you're eying in your file manager into the field there.
<Happy_the_Exceed> keithzg, previewing a lot of pictures is just annoying. Since it's 1 by 1.
<keithzg> Happy_the_Exceed: Huh? Not sure I follow you there.
<Happy_the_Exceed> keithzg, basically, I have to add 1 picture at a time to that GUI on the left. Before I can preview each picture in there. http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-9j31LBIZ.png
<keithzg> Or you could use a fullscreen viewer like Gwenview to go through them, no? Or if they're all in the same folder you could point the Slideshow background option at that folder and then just page through them to try them out that way?
<keithzg> Happy_the_Exceed: You could also create a service for dolphin (or just a script associated with image files) to run something like https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=109437&p=256319 to change the wallpaper to a specific image supplied.
<Happy_the_Exceed> keithzg, too many clicks though to get to the point of previewing. Compared to, selecting a folder, or selecting multiple pictures in the  common "Open file and browse" dialog window.  - http://segfault.linuxmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Screenshot-from-2014-09-23-210958.png  I'm used to this.
<keithzg> Can't say I've played around with the plasma configuration tool much, though, I mostly just stick with the Weather wallpaper (which I really hope is coming back for Plasma 5)
<keithzg> Happy_the_Exceed: Err, isn't that exactly what selecting an entire folder would be like then with the slideshow view?
<Happy_the_Exceed> Thanks for the suggestions though. I do not feel like getting my handswet for this.
<Happy_the_Exceed> keithzg, nope. Cinnamon let's you select a folder.  The folder you specified will be used as a base directory from where you can select your pictures from . If any is in there.  ---  Each folder would represent a "group of pictures".  In that screenshot, there are pre-installed groups of pictures.
<Happy_the_Exceed> 1 group of wallpapers from linux mint Version Qiana. Another from version Petra.   Then you can customize, and add your own "groups of wallpapers"
<Happy_the_Exceed> Recently in Cinnamon, there is the new Slideshow feature. Where you can optionally use a group of pictures as a slideshow.
<keithzg> Ah, yeah, KDE has had the slideshow option since KDE 4 was first released, at least.
<keithzg> But I see what you mean about groups. Yeah, not the way it's done in the default solo wallpaper setup.
<Happy_the_Exceed> Though I am  looking for a way to group my wallpaper.   Group from author of http://davidlanham.com/    1 from  Animes,   Christmas,  Halloween, etc.
<Happy_the_Exceed> I just like the way makes more than 1 pictures selectable so I do not have to use a different software to preview.
<Happy_the_Exceed> Thanks for your time.
<Happy_the_Exceed> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342685  Wow, I'm having this problem, and it's going to be a deal breaker.
<ubottu> KDE bug 342685 in general "Places continually reset" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<keithzg> Happy_the_Exceed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345174#c55
<ubottu> KDE bug 345174 in general "[kdelibs] [kdebase-dolphin] Added folders to left panel "Places" disappear" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<Happy_the_Exceed> keithzg, I'll see what I can do about that. I hope it doesn't involve compiling. I've already ran the updater as soon as I got the latest stable kubuntu installed. >.<
<keithzg> Happy_the_Exceed: Well, the fix is in KDE Applications 15.04.1, so as soon as that's packaged for Kubuntu (and perhaps it's already in the Backports PPA?) you can just install it that way.
 * keithzg is at work, and runs LTS exclusively at work, so isn't sure of the current status
<rattking> I cam in earlier talking about "kscreen_backend[5390]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f7bcaf0dc40 sp 00007ffd605f4d28 error 4 in KSC_XRandR.so[7f7bcaef8000+22000]" and wanted to mention that deleting ~/.local/share/kscreen got plasma5 working agian..
<jalcine> 8
<Telvana> I'm having a few issues with Kubuntu 15.04 ... 1.) When a system sound is going to play, it lags the error box. I turned off the system sounds and now the error box works correctly. 2.) I'm having issues with screen tearing in Youtube using Nvidia 349 drivers
<soee> Telvana: sadly the tearing problem is not something that can be fix totally
<soee> do you have Full screen repaint set in Compositor settings ?
<Telvana> If it is used as default, yes, I'll check though
<Telvana> It's set to auto, is that the setting I should try?
<Telvana> Meaning, change it to "full screen repaint"
<Telvana> Actually, it seems like setting "disable compositor on full screen" seems to have fixed the issue
<soee> :)
<Telvana> I searched for hours about that issue ... I never put "compositor" plus "screen tearing" together, even looked at that option, just never though about it.
<Telvana> Thanks, I'll let you know if it does it again. :)
<Telvana> Hey, what's the easiest way to switch between two sound cards on the fly? (in 15.04)
<petzku> yea and how maybe effectively set a new default audio playback and recording device?
<soee> Telvana: im not usre, but i think you can do it in System Setings -> Multimedia
<Telvana> Sadly, I looked there. It only gives me a "default" and I can't change the default
<petzku> Telvana, same problem here. I have a usb headset connected and I have to manually select apps to use it to hear any sound
<petzku> despite having selected the device as preferred in the multimediasettings
<Telvana> So far this is the only thing that's really frustrating me about KDE
<petzku> yea to me too kde has been the most working environment :)
#kubuntu 2015-05-21
<Ninjahmahs> anyone put cinnamon on kubuntu 15.04 ?
<zxq9> Hrm... I am having a problem with LibreOffice not recognizing ibus/anthy IME input.
<zxq9> It just shows normal latin characters, no Japanese. All other programs work fine, just LibreOffice doesn't seem to accept ibus input. ?
<KsChoice_> keithzg: Just FYI, with the new nvidia 346 updates drivers, suspend also is working! actually, most of the bugs seem to have disappeared, yay!
<KsChoice_> valorie: Also FYI, the nouveau driver I tried yesterday made my laptop go to initramfs this morning, AKA, it died.. I booted USB kubuntu, chrooted to the install, changed nouveau driver to the non recommended latest version nvidia 346 updates et voila, it appears that finally most bugs are gone
<valorie> KsChoice_: bummer on the nouveau, but I'm happy you seem to have solved the problem
<valorie> drivers used to be constant problems
<valorie> I would not be happy to see that become true again
<valorie> sucks that the various chipmakers can't just have free, open source drivers available
<valorie> sheesh, we've already paid for your chips
<Slayer> s
<Slayer> any body have problem with change date on 15.04 ??
<Slayer> Русские есть ?
<Slayer> AAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Slayer> PEOPLEEEEEEEE
<Slayer> all afk ?
<Slayer> help
<valorie> what?
<valorie> how strange
<excalibr> What is baloo_file process. I see it's consuming rather high cpu usage in top
<valorie> excalibr: it is indexing
<valorie> you can remove folders with large files such as videos if you like
<excalibr> valorie, it's file indexing service for 'locate' command?
<excalibr> valorie, how do I exclude path from being indexed by it?
<valorie> systemsettings i think
<valorie> yes, it's called file search
<valorie> if you do alt+f2 and type baloo
<valorie> that's what comes up, and you select to get directly to the kcm
<excalibr> Is there way to set global settings for it?
<valorie> that is where you exclude stuff
<valorie> I suppose you could directly edit the rc file instead.....
<excalibr> valorie, I mean system wide setting for it
<excalibr> rather than per user setting
<valorie> that I do not know
<valorie> perhaps ask in #kde-devel
<Walex> excalibr: there are system-wide settings for (nearly) everything but they are (almost?) all undocumented.
<donniezazen> I can't get global menu to work with LibreOffice, Gimp, and Android Studio. They work flawlessly in Unity.
<Walex> donniezazen: thanks for letting us know.
<xennex81> I have never used file search actually, Is it for Dolphin?
<soee_> prpbably used also by krunner etc
<xennex81> I just turned it off in the Baloo screen, but.... how do you use it then?
<xennex81> I always just do find -exec greps ;-)
<mefisto> I'm looking for a troubleshooting guide for kubuntu sleep/hibernate that is up-to-date
<mefisto> sleep doesn't work (screen goes black, but monitor stays on) and there is no hibernate in the launcher
<Guest7854> Hi all!
<Guest7854> I got a qq. I am about to install Kubuntu. But it doesn t allow me to partition the ntfs drive
<Guest7854> If I use the option to use the complete hdd, I certainly will loose all my data on that hdd, right?
<Guest7854> or will Kubuntu recognize, that there is data and just use the space available to it?
<mefisto> Guest7854: is there an option to use available space? or is the whole disk filled with the ntfs partitions?
<Guest7854> no, unfortunately not. It is indeed completly filled
<s_20> Guest7854: you can always use windows itself to resize the partition
<Guest7854> There is no windows on this hdd. That disk is dead
<Guest7854> Or is there a way to do that with the Windows cd?
<s_20> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<s_20> that i do not know, but behold, the first hit on google
<Guest7854> Thank you s_20!  I am opening it now :)
<Guest7854> ok, that does cover, if I would have had Windows on the hdd. Which I do not.
<Guest7854> This going to be one of those painful experiences, mh?
<s_20> might be
<Guest7854> yeah. We learn everyday, :P
<mefisto> Guest7854: the easy solution is a new disk to install on.
<s_20> can't you put the HD into another machine?
<Guest7854> unfortunately not. But buying a new Pc and going that road, might be an option.
<mefisto> Guest7854: can you back up just the data and trash the rest of the partition?
<Guest7854> mmmh...I cannot just pop out the dvd, right? - otherwise that or I get myself a external hdd.
<Guest7854> Valid options indeed as well
<Guest7854> Thank you mefisto!
<Guest7854> ok
<Guest7854> I have   no idea what just did happen.
<Guest7854> I clicked frustrated in the installer around
<Guest7854> now it shows me 88GB free space and 411 as used
<Guest7854> I am desperate, so I will go for it.
<Guest7854> Although, I don t understand what actually did happen just now
<xennex81_> congratulations with your election @ valorie
<remmas__> hello anyone
<hyper_ch> hmmmm, KDE doesn't want to recognize one of my two external screens anymore. I tried to reboot... nada... the monitor settings don't even show the vga screen
<hyper_ch> where does kde save the screen settings?
<atox> Hello #kubuntu, my Digital Clock widget is stuck in AM/PM mode, no matter what regional settings I do, or what locale I set in /etc/default/locale
<atox> I am running Kubuntu 15.04
<atox> I have upgraded from 14.10
<atox> Can anybody help me get my clock into 24 hours mode?
<cyclick> Why could it take so long to mount a parition on boot according to dmesg: http://pastebin.com/ZTHCJyg6 ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xennex81> hi Blues
<BluesKaj> hey xennex81
<xennex81> @cyclick: there is nothing in that dmesg fragment about mount times?
<xennex81> @atox: there is or should be an option to select "regional" settings
<xennex81> atox: the clock format depends on what region you have selected
<xennex81> in those settings there is a format for the time, for am/pm versus military time
<atox> xennex81: yes, I have set them to en_GB and other 24h regions, no effect
<atox> in the Example time it is correctly rendered as 24h, but the clock widget ignores it
<xennex81> is that kde 4 or 5?
<xennex81> okay
<xennex81> yes
<xennex81> hmm
<atox> kde5
<xennex81> my panel just seems to have frozen ;-)
<xennex81> oh it froze on the popup
<xennex81> my example time was am/pm while my clock was at 24h ;-)
<xennex81> i wonder if now on reboot/relog it will still be 24h ;-)
<xennex81> i changed it to "detailed"
<xennex81> but the weird thing is: in 14.10 the setting were more of the kind that you could change everything
<atox> xennex81: I know, and this bugs me so much
<atox> xennex81: on my other computer, also upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04, it works correctly
<xennex81> it's a weird system, perhaps you can mail the maintainers or whatever mailinglist they are on
<atox> xennex81: going to try something now, reset /etc/default/locale to, well, default
<atox> brb
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: I finally figured out what caused plasmashell crash on my system. Tricky: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348056
<ubottu> KDE bug 348056 in general "Empty plugin directories break Plasma Shell" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> pgquiles, did you try removing some plasma 4 dirs ?
<xennex81> how can I find out who those maintainers are? Oh I'll ask in #plasma
<BluesKaj> you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> since plasma 5 is still in development
<atox> xennex81: so, that didn't work
<xennex81> i am asking around in #plasma, please join, they may want you to file a bug report though
<pgquiles> BluesKaj: removing plasma 4 dirs did nothing. I described the problem in the bug report: Plasma finds Plasma5 directories, then tries to load ONLY from there. Even though directories are emtpy! Remove empty directories, problem solved.
<BluesKaj> pgquiles, the reason I asked is that a lot of 15.04 apps still rely on plasma 4 to integrate with plasma 5, so plasma 4 dirs are definitely required for proper operation
<steve-_-1> hi all. is this a problem using kde in vmware or is there a bug in kde not displaying the background over the full screensize? http://imgur.com/8bdkMsO kubuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, most likely it's your vmware setting for full screen
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj: maybe. but this only happens with kubuntu. not with ubuntu or any other vm machine I have setup
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, also make sure you have all th elatest updates/upgrades for 15.04
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj: all updates installed
<BluesKaj> and dist-upgrade
<steve-_-1> hm updates says "system up to date" anything else to update?
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, you might solve your problem by updating plasma 5.2.2 to 5.3 with the launchpad kubuntu-backports ppa
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj: is there a tutorial for that?
<steve-_-1> sorry I'm really new to linux
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<steve-_-1> hm, not sure what to do with that. so now I know what it is, but not what to do with your link
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, click on "technical details about this PPA"
<steve-_-1> hehe, so many problems. so I select ubuntu 15.04 (although using kubuntu) and then? paste the two lines into the temrinal?
<steve-_-1> *terminal
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, here's a tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/496495/can-a-ppa-repository-be-added-to-etc-apt-source-list
<steve-_-1> ok sth happened in terminal
<steve-_-1> but now what?
<steve-_-1> I'm not sure but installing things on linux is somewhat confusing to an end user I guess
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/MpAYjmWU
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, follow the tutorial examples in the URL I posted above, it's very comprehensive and it will teach you haow to add ppas
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj:  tutorial. you mean "answer 1" ?
<steve-_-1> hm, wouldn't all of this be much easier if those ppas just included a link which opened a form of software center, where the user confirms the action via UI?
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj:  ok, this is over my head. I see I need to add sudo add-apt-repository and then add the stuff from the details box from your link
<steve-_-1> but that does not work
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1,  sorry I was called away, click on "what's this ' in the launchpad url
<steve-_-1> behind the signing key?
<BluesKaj> yes
<steve-_-1> so  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<steve-_-1> Replace ppa:user/ppa-name with the PPA's location that you noted above.
<steve-_-1> user = my user name?
<steve-_-1> and ppa-name = deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu vivid main
<steve-_-1> ? I find it really hard to determine which is which. user name, ppa, ppa url, ppa name
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, ok just copy the deb lines from the launchpad , then alt+F2, type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , the paste the debs to the bottom of the list
<BluesKaj> the=then
<steve-_-1> well for starters I can't even type a "-" pressing that key in kubuntu results in a /
<BluesKaj>  save the soures.list file and sudo apt-get update in the konsole
<BluesKaj> what key?
<steve-_-1> if I press the - on my mac keyboard and in kubuntu that produces a /
<xennex81> I think add-apt-respository is easier or has an easier format, for what it's worth.. ;-)
<steve-_-1> ok some stuff is happening here. installing packages QApt batch installer installed
<steve-_-1> hmm. so is there any way to adjust the keyboard settings? very strange this is not solved during the setup process.
<steve-_-1> lol during all those things popping up, the background issue is now fixed.
<steve-_-1> yey
<steve-_-1> wow this is confusing.
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, you need to reset in system settings>regional settings>formats
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj: yep. I#ve put that to germany.
<steve-_-1> logged out and back in BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, ok I repeat, just copy the deb lines from the launchpad , then alt+F2, type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , then paste the debs to the bottom of the list
<steve-_-1> if I copy the lines from the launchpad site after adjusting to 15.04 vivid, terminal says "command not found"
<xennex81> the deb lines are not commands
<xennex81> they are for inclusion into the file
<xennex81> you have to do that through an editor
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, you need to do alt+F2 a box will open  ,type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , then paste the debs to the bottom of the list
<xennex81> but "sudo add-apt-respository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" should do the trick, right?
<steve-_-1> BluesKaj:  I really appreciate your patience. but typing is hard. "-" produces a "/" while the "/" produces a "&". I think I should get that fixed
<BluesKaj> xennex81, no it doesn't
<steve-_-1> once I can type, things should improve
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, if your keyboard is acting up then theres' no point in going any further, that problem needs fixing
<steve-_-1> but I don't know how to get that solved. I switched to german already but even after a restart z and y are still switched
<xennex81> regular keyboards (in the Netherlands) have US International layout
<xennex81> we don't use Netherlands layout, for what it's worth
<steve-_-1> hmm, so system settings > regional settings > formats > I select german. but I don't see any keyboard settings
<steve-_-1> ah got it
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm not familiar with these locale problems since my default is always US altho I live in Canada :-)
<xennex81> (The Netherlands layout (as used on older type machines) also replaces - with / and vice versa. The / is next to the shift (right shift) but on an older type machine, that is the - ).
<BluesKaj> xennex81, this ommand should work , then signinbg needs to be added ,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<steve-_-1> so in system settings  > keyboard hardware and layout there are a few apple keyboards.
<steve-_-1> but even all apple keyboards do not work as expected
<xennex81> for what it's worth, BluesKaj, do you recommend using the backports on this Vivid install of mine?
<xennex81> I have no issues at this point
<BluesKaj> xennex81, only if you want to upgrade to plasma 5.3
<xennex81> is there a noticable difference?
<xennex81> I'd like to stick with stable as much as I can, but sometimes newest is more stable than oldest ;-)
<steve-_-1> wow all this is very crazy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<BluesKaj> xennex81,  it did solve some graphics issues and crashes
<BluesKaj> on my install at least
<xennex81> I seem to run into kernel pagefaults on this machine, I'm not sure the motherboard is still good
<BluesKaj> steve-_-1, are you on a mac ?
<steve-_-1> yep. mac and kubuntu is in vmware fusion
<steve-_-1> A1314 keyboard in use here
<BluesKaj> kind of advanced for a new linbux user
<BluesKaj> err linux
<steve-_-1> http://www.digicircle.com/images/product_image/AppleWireless%20Keyboard%20A1314.gif
<xennex81> I had a keyboard almost like that on Windows, it used regular US International layout
<xennex81> I dread to ask, but have you selected a normal US layout already?
<BluesKaj> vmware isn't my cuppa tea, most vms aren't for that matter
<steve-_-1> well I know computers a little bit and I know software. but linux is really new and I keep trying but end up in a state that I'm in right now: typing not working and I'm too stupid too understand the ppa system
<xennex81> ppa is not easy, I have not used it myself
<xennex81> there is something un-understandable about it ;-)
<BluesKaj> well dealing with vmware and running linux as a new user can be a bit complicated
<xennex81> yes I agree
<steve-_-1> ah intersting note: the keyboard in the picture is US style. and my keyboard does exactly what is shown there. but I actually use this keyboard layout: http://www.thelaptopcentre.co.uk/user/products/A1314-DE.jpg
<BluesKaj> ppas are like anything else , once you learn what they do and how they work it';s relatively simple, you just have to learn the steps required
<steve-_-1> yes but installing stuff on osx is really simple. I just don#t get why it is such a big fuzz on linux
<BluesKaj> it's not , you can use thew software center
<BluesKaj> it's the package manager gui
<xennex81> the PPA selection is just a bit unguided
<xennex81> and I don't like the deb format, but that's why I stay away from it
<xennex81> other than that most software in Linux is very easy to install
<BluesKaj> yes, I'm disappointed in askubuntu tutorial . it's examples are poor
<steve-_-1> well the initial issue with the background seems to be solved. so I don#t need to install anything atm. but I need to adjust the keyboard locale. but I can't seem to do that.
<xennex81> it's better than in the past, when you sometimes had to get newest versions loaded through RPMs
<steve-_-1> yep, but I just don't understand, why the UI isn't cleaner in general. launchpad is pretty cluttered and unwelcoming to users.
<steve-_-1> and those page long help docs don't do any good to get things solved
<xennex81> the package system in debian is more stable and quite dependable
<xennex81> I know
<BluesKaj> RPMs were dangerous when translated to dpkg/apt , they boke a lot of systems
<xennex81> It's not very user friendly mostly
<BluesKaj> broke
<xennex81> I haven't had an issue with any package since I returned to Linux this year
<xennex81> except that BlueGriffon crashes :(
<xennex81> one of the few attractive HTML editors, but that aside
<BluesKaj> BBL... stuff to dfo for a few mins
<xennex81> it used the Mozilla engine, but still no good if it crashes, anyway...
<xennex81> I agree Steve that the documents are often not very helpful
<xennex81> they place a lot of the burden on the reader instead of on the writer of the documentation
<steve-_-1> I have to say though while I'm still stuck with a few issues, Kubuntu looks much better than ubuntu. I'm glad I tried it out
<xennex81> There is a big sense in Linux of gettting everyone involved even when they don't want to
<Voyage> what are "unsupported" sources in muon or other package managers? I guess "prereleased" are beta versions though.
<xennex81> and so a lot of time is wasted because a reader can't do what a writer has to do, and a reader can only do it for himself, while a writer can do it for millions
<xennex81> (So thgis Sense of "get your hands dirty"  wastes a lot of Time)
<steve-_-1> xennex81: also this sense keeps a ton of users from using linux
<xennex81> because people are having to do the same thing over and over, instead of someone (responsible) doing it for everyone just once right
<xennex81> true, I just wish the attitude would change (even more) and become more user friendly
<xennex81> filing a bug report and it takes you 15 minutes to file it, is not a user friendly way of getting help
<xennex81> it takes so long because the users (the developers) want the other users (the clients) to file an as detailed report as possible, there are even counters that say when you have written enough words
<steve-_-1> does anybody know how to ge kubuntu to use a german keyboard leyout?
<xennex81> but this wastes time
<xennex81> I'm sorry to say, but it should work in any case already
<xennex81> one of these "shoulds"
<steve-_-1> I think I found it
<xennex81> I hope so
<xennex81> maybe you should find yourself a separate keyboard if this is what you want to do this urgently ;-)
<xennex81> not a solution and not a friendly notice, but that is what it comes down to often...
<steve-_-1> before I put a second keyboard on my desk, I delete the linux vm (:
<Voyage> what are "unsupported" sources in muon or other package managers? I guess "prereleased" are beta versions though.
<xennex81> unsupported is probably commercial
<xennex81> stuff that the Kubuntu community will not support because it doesn't come from official open source repositories
<steve-_-1> SUCCESS
<xennex81> :)
<xennex81> great :)
<steve-_-1> wow, that was really difficult.
<xennex81> so what did you need the Ubuntu VM for?
<xennex81> and what did you do?
<steve-_-1> I'm pretty sure none of my friends or my parents would have been able to get this done. it's not under hardware model but under "layout" . there you have to select "configure layout" then you have to add a new layout select german and then move that new layout to the top
<steve-_-1> on osx you just select the country flag and you're done.
<steve-_-1> and this is why linux finds so little adaption
<xennex81> Ah, I also noticed that, took me a while to discover also
<xennex81> no, not just this
<xennex81> but it takes part of it
<xennex81> lots of things are not intuitive
<steve-_-1> xennex81: I think we agree. but why is it, that such a large community fails to see such things as a problem?
<johngreco> How can I add an Away-Screen effect? Instead of it just going black
<xennex81> because they are mired in a belief that says everyone needs to get their hands dirty in order to even use the system
<steve-_-1> for most people I know they would have stopped the linux experiment and go back to windows 45 minutes ago
<xennex81> they call it "contribution"
<steve-_-1> xennex81:  well I hope this changes because I really think linux on the desktop is important
<xennex81> "how to contribute" is often the first thing they tell you
<xennex81> even when you are a new user, that has no need to contribute anything
<steve-_-1> xennex81: this article here is a perfect example how not to help the user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<steve-_-1> instead of just pointing out the steps I just described they bore you to death with the entire history of linux and apple keyboards
<xennex81> yes, pretty unreadable no?
<steve-_-1> that is really sad
<xennex81> I'm of a different mind, but I hope to contribute more myself in that department
<xennex81> it is just a mindset........
<xennex81> bad writing
<steve-_-1> xennex81:  are you involved in coding for linux?
<xennex81> i never read any docu
<xennex81> i wish to be
<xennex81> just to make a word processor workable ;-)
<xennex81> Calligra
<xennex81> and perhaps other stuff, I like coding in Linux, I have never liked coding in e.g. Windows this last part of my life
<steve-_-1> so you are contributing to calligra? why not contribute to Libreoffice?
<xennex81> I hate LibreOffice (OpenOffice) and I have hated it since it began
<xennex81> it is so hideous, so ugly
<steve-_-1> hehe ok. valid point. LO has taking a few steps in the right direction in the past 18 months I think
<xennex81> I could never work in it, although it looks better in Linux than it does in Windows
<xennex81> I have not seen any real difference since 10 years ago
<steve-_-1> breeze icons are a huge win
<xennex81> the user interface are still as bad
<steve-_-1> they are starting to clean it up here and there
<xennex81> seriously, I used Linux in 1996 and in 2000 OpenOffice was already around
<xennex81> I have not seen it improve
<xennex81> they should tackle some usability issues, just as in the Gimp, but they ("they") don't do it
<xennex81> it is also a tiredness
<xennex81> from operating in this system
<xennex81> this development environment
<xennex81> will all the constant stress
<xennex81> you have to stop moving before you can find another direction, and most are stuck in a movement
<xennex81> literally
<steve-_-1> I hear you… so If I wanted to try out calligra on osx I have to self compile
<steve-_-1> why not offer user ready builds?
<xennex81> yeah but it is very buggy
<xennex81> calligra is still small...
<EvilRoey> <xennex81> seriously, I used Linux in 1996 and in 2000 OpenOffice was already around
<EvilRoey> <xennex81> I have not seen it improve
<EvilRoey> hear, hear
<xennex81> and only geared towards linux at this point
<EvilRoey> same with GNOME for me
<EvilRoey> I kept hearing about how they plan to improve it in the next release, etc.--nothing, bupkes.
<xennex81> yeah but now they are very different also, right?
<EvilRoey> so after like 1.5 years with GNOME I found KDE and have been very happy ever since
<xennex81> I used Ubuntu GNOME for a while but it is very ....nothing?
<EvilRoey> relatively
<johngreco> How can I add an Away-Screen?
<xennex81> KDE improved a lot since that time
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  oh I don't know about GNOME now; I was using GNOME around the 1998 era
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  I mean I'm sure that GNOME is fine for most people
<xennex81> They changed Gnome to look like Unity
<EvilRoey> (not for me though)
<EvilRoey> oh
<EvilRoey> \meh/
<xennex81> like Mac OS a little
<xennex81> but very poorly coloured ;-)
<xennex81> greys
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  what I care about >now< is getting my KDE Plasma 5 desktop to take on the settings from my KDE Plasma 4 one.
<xennex81> dark
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ^
<EvilRoey> valorie:  ^
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  yeah them GNOMEies are all in mourning.
<xennex81> hehe
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  that dark scheme really turned me off
<EvilRoey> I and look what happened to Bonobo
<xennex81> yeah but KDE Plasma 5 is still an ongoing project and a lot of work is being done, but it is no where near completion I think
<xennex81> at least everyone is trying very hard
<EvilRoey> nothing.  It got replaced.  KDE's KParts are still going strong though.
<EvilRoey> aye
<xennex81> what is Bonobo?
<xennex81> was that the search engine?
<BluesKaj> hi EvilRoey
<steve-_-1> so if I want to prevent the lock screen, how'd I do that? I found http://askubuntu.com/questions/610410/how-do-i-stop-the-screen-from-being-locked-on-resume-on-kubuntu-kde but lock screen on resume does not show
<xennex81> not sure what KParts is also
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  they moved settings from ~/.kde/share/config/* to ~/.local/* and ~/.config/*.  None of my desktop settings appeared retained I upgraded Kubuntu from 14.10 (Plasma 4) -> 15.04 (Plasma 5)
<EvilRoey> heya BluesKaj
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  bonobo was GNOME's OLE-alike
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  so is KParts.
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  it's a component library
<xennex81> okay
<xennex81> I don't know, I'm on Gnome's mailing list just to see what goes, but I don't really use it anymore nor do I really want to, except to see what goes
<EvilRoey> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Platform_4#KParts
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  watch them dig further into their own hole
<EvilRoey> it's also shit like the GNOME Registrar that grinds my gears.
<xennex81> right, I like componenents, I used Delphi for a long time
<EvilRoey> which is the same idea as the Microsoft Windows Registry
<EvilRoey> aye
<xennex81> oeh, registry was always a bad idea
<xennex81> programs storing configuration inside a central hub
<xennex81> not good
<xennex81> the model of OS X is really what you want: programs being self contained in their own directory
<EvilRoey> hmm.
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  I need to investigate this further.
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  there is no library hell in Mac OSX?
<EvilRoey> *library dependency hell
<xennex81> not sure but I doubt it
<EvilRoey> ah
<xennex81> you can move a program around like that
<EvilRoey> well now there is this new "Snappy" idea
<EvilRoey> to move from .deb packages to Snappy ones.
<xennex81> I even have difficulty compiling Calligra in a variable location, once I compile it, it has to run from that location or it won't find the KDE libraries
<EvilRoey> in order to..er..something.  Whatever Shuttleworth says.
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> did you set the appropriate environment variables?
<EvilRoey> also it's 2015 why are you compiling?
<EvilRoey> unless you develop?
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  you know they have nightly build PPAs
<xennex81> I wanted to develop and still do
<xennex81> I have to get this pc fixed though
<xennex81> I am kinda wasting my time in this chat ;-)
<xennex81> but it's soothing
<xennex81> I had to set the appropriate "run" environment while creating the build files
<xennex81> then make install would install into that directory, and it will run only from that directory
<xennex81> weirdness
<xennex81> Snappy sounds bad
<xennex81> the name sounds bad
<xennex81> the idea sounds pretty bad also
<xennex81> I have heard Mark Shuttleworth is pretty dictatorial ;-)
<xennex81> or was that someone else :P
<BluesKaj> well, a little bit of power changes some people
<EvilRoey> heh
<xennex81> Snappy is going to be a nightmare
<EvilRoey> change for the sake of change! yeay!!
<EvilRoey> what could possibleye go wrong!
<EvilRoey> the good thing about standards is that there are so many to choose from?
<EvilRoey> s/\?/\!
<xennex81> hehe :)
<xennex81> :)
<EvilRoey> and also I would still lik,e to see how it would ensure that if I have a program P that depends on library L, then if I upgrade library L, P will use this new version of L and not the stale L that was packaged in with P (assuming Mac OSX-like program bundles, or if SNappy does that too)
<EvilRoey> xennex81:  btw you're 33? I'm 34
<xennex81> yeah i'm 33
<EvilRoey> cool
<xennex81> 34 in august
<xennex81> ;-)
<EvilRoey> i'll be 35 in August
<xennex81> ah nice
<EvilRoey> <- 19800804
<xennex81> I have to get going I believe
<xennex81> sure
<EvilRoey> alright.  Such a good conversation!  See you later!
<xennex81> Time To Eat Somewhere
<xennex81> I'll leave a truecrypt decryption running :P
<xennex81> bye, bbl
<Voyage>  "unsupported updates and sources" what are those and do I need them?
<hyper_ch> paste full line
<genii> "unsupported sources" is usually PPAs
<xennex81> hiya, just a quick question (and I'm a bit testy)
<xennex81> in plasma5 in dolphin the "open terminal here" is gone
<xennex81> in 15.04
<xennex81> is there a way to get it back? I dearly miss it
<xennex81> dolphin could really use some improvement, I feel so weak now
<xennex81> and I don't even know how to mount a samba share somewhere
<xennex81> which is so easy in Windows
<xennex81> "map drive as..."
<xennex81> or map folder as drive
<xennex81> and WinRAR is such a marvellous tool compared to Ark
<xennex81> I just don't know where to begin, or where to end
<BluesKaj> xennex81, dolphin still running in plasma 4, hence the problems
<BluesKaj> bbl
<xennex81> I first lost my access to my windows system (due to truecrypt) and then I lost access to my linux system (due to restoring the truecrypt loader) and then I had access to neither (because Windows wouldn't load) :P
<xennex81> :(
<Irish_canon> I am a use of Ubuntu for a few years and have seen the virus and malware starting to climb as to attach linux based OS. Cant anyone tell me a scanner that tey use that they trust... using rkhunter at the moment
<Etriaph> Irish_canon: I don't use any kind of malware detection on my PC, but all the ports are closed.
<Etriaph> Irish_canon: It will always come down to the situation your PC is in.
<Irish_canon> thats true, but I amtalking from a bacis system....
<Etriaph> Irish_canon: Do you have a router between your PC and the internet?
<Irish_canon> yes of course
<Etriaph> Irish_canon: Do you forward any ports to your PC?
<Irish_canon> A few within the network none outside
<Etriaph> OK, in that situation the only way you could end up with any kind of malware or a virus is if you open an SH script that someone mails you or something like that.
<Etriaph> I would say you're at very slim to zero risk.
<Etriaph> The largest threat any Ubuntu user has is a PPA being compromised.
<Etriaph> I'm certain Canonical spends quite a bit of coin to ensure that their network is as impenetrable as possible.
<xennex81> heya
<xennex81> so I'm installing 15.04 again
<xennex81> I hope to install windows later and then restore grub
<xennex81> but I'm not sure how to do that ;-)
<xennex81> :-/
<xennex81> how do you "rescue boot" a linux system?
<xennex81> if Grub is gone?
<xennex81> is it possible to create a writable disc or usb stick with a rescue? of course you can create an usb stick with grub on it, at least the loader
<xennex81> that's not more difficult than "grub-install /dev/sdb" if sdb is the stick
<xennex81> i just wish the experience was more solid, more dependable
<xennex81> i just wish the experience was more solid...
<xennex81> rebooting
<mekanik> Is there an equalizer for Alsa sound?
<khughes222> Hello, anyone out there currently?
<khughes222> Looking for some support with a plasma 5 issue.
<Cameron_> Hi team, please help. Running 15.04 and system load with no apps running and a fresh restart seem very high
<Cameron_> 25% load and 1.3GB memory
<Cameron_> plasma is using 250~ and mysqld is using 110~
<Cameron_> shouldn't normal load be around 500-600?
<Cameron_> hello?
<Cameron_> anyone around today?
<valorie> Cameron_: yes, but I have no input
<Cameron_> aww shucks lol
 * denza252 pokes Cameron_
<Etriaph> Cameron_: Are you using a laptop?
<Cameron_> etriaph: yes a dell latitude e6410
<Cameron_> Denza!!
<Etriaph> There is no 6410, 6440 or 6540
<Etriaph> Not that I can find anyway
<Cameron_> dell latitude e6410
<Cameron_> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/latitude-e6410/pd
<Etriaph> Turn off desktop effects and you may want to stop akonadi; you won't be able to run kontact under those circumstances though.
<Etriaph> akonadi is spawning mysqld
<Etriaph> akonadi_baloo I think
<Etriaph> akonadiserver spawns it for me
<Etriaph> 193 mb of memory
<Cameron_> Etriaph: tried your suggestions and this reduced memory load to 1.2gib
<Cameron_> still seems very high
<Etriaph> Modern systems 8Gb of memory is normal.
<Etriaph> For physical available
<Cameron_> I agree but would like to optimize 15.04 if possible. Others have reported to me a resting load of 500gib
<valorie> Cameron_: any reason in particular?
<Cameron_> that seems correct, with my load being abnormal
<Etriaph> If someone has 500Gb of RAM in their laptop, I'd like to make them an offer on it
<Etriaph> Do you mean Mb?
<Cameron_> yes mb sorry lol
<Etriaph> Right now my system is at 4.3Gb used, but I'm running Krita
<Cameron_> valorie: what is your question?
<Cameron_> This laptop is dual boot. resting load on the win7 side is 400-500mb
<valorie> Cameron_: why do you want such a low resting load? why is it important?
<Etriaph> The laptop probably has 2Gb of RAM in it.
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-18-generic, CPU: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-74 at 2200 MHz, RAM: 3455/3785 MB, Storage: 1085/2059 GB, 201 procs, 19.86h up
<valorie> my son's former gaming laptop
<Etriaph> Those are good specs for a laptop.
<valorie> err, no, I bought this one years ago
<denza252> Sysinfo for 'lcom': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-16-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 1700 MHz, RAM: 3343/3501 MB, Storage: 27/289 GB, 188 procs, 93.42h up
<denza252> dat uptime <3
<valorie> I seed all the *buntu ISOs, so I leave it on all the time
<denza252> so valorie, what's your opinion on snappy?
<denza252> wait, lemme take it to -offtopic
<Cameron_> where do i get the sysinfo reprot
<Cameron_> report
<valorie> Cameron_: it is built into Konversation
<valorie> you just command: /sysinfo
<valorie> not sure about other clients
<Cameron_> thx imma noob
<Cameron_> Sysinfo for 'cameron-Latitude-E6410': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.2.2 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-18-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 560 @ 2.67GHz at 1333-2667/2667 MHz, RAM: 2512/3816 MB, Storage: 16/88 GB, 218 procs, 1.65h up
<valorie> Cameron_: there are a number of nice features in Konvi which I've found by googling around, looking at docs, etc.
<valorie> do not PM without permission
<Etriaph> Sysinfo for 'eden': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-18-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz at 1795-2781/3900 MHz, RAM: 6650/7945 MB, Storage: 465/1047 GB, 293 procs, 5.18h up
<Etriaph> Neat.
<Finetundra> hello folks, is it possible to adjust audio on a per program bsis. i.e. adjust for chromium or for amarok?
<Finetundra> but individually
<Aerides> Finetundra: Yes, it should be rather easy to do so in the Mixer. See the "Playback Streams" tab.
<Finetundra> Aerides: Mixer?
<Aerides> You should be able to open the mixer by clicking on the miniature speaker icon in the taskbar, then on "Mixer" in the global volume window that will appear.
<Finetundra> Aerides: is there another way to get to it?
<Aerides> Perhaps K Menu-->Application-->Multimedia-->Sound Mixer or just ALT+F2 then "KMix". But if the mixer is already running in the background and is accessible via the taskbar, that probably won't do anything.
#kubuntu 2015-05-22
<rosco_y> Software Updater tells me that "The package system is broken: run following command: apt-get install-f", I run 'apt-get install-f' which gives me: E: Invalid operation install-f, What should I do?
<SJr> How do I update my Intel graphics driver is Kubuntu 14.04?
<[Relic]> 15.04 stable enough to use now?  or still a lot of new version bugs?
<SJr> How do I update my kernel in and intel video card driver in Kubuntu 14.04.2
<SJr> Basically my problem is that Kubuntu 14.10 is going out of service in 3 months, Kubuntu 15.04 is buggy on my laptop, and Kubuntu 14.04 has rendering issues.
<valorie> SJr: please try one at a time
<valorie> there is probably a PPA for an updated kernel; you might check with #ubuntu-kernel for advice about that
<SJr> okay thanks
<hyper_ch> SJr: you could just go to 15.10 :)
<valorie> there are PPAs for video drivers as well
<valorie> hyper_ch: yes, I think we roll an ISO already
<SJr> Yeah I couldn't find any that worked
<hyper_ch> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<hyper_ch> will wily have 4.x.x kernel?
<valorie> no idea; and that's not up to us
<valorie> the experts live in #ubuntu-kernel
<hyper_ch> well, just a couple of nasty bugs currently in 4 reagrding dm-crypt as well as ext4
<hangman13us> Can someone help me with the activation and usage of the Windows Key (between FN and ALT). I'd like to use it instead of ALT+F1 to open my menu. I found a topic for Ubuntu, but it doesn't work for me (Kubuntu15.04). Maybe there are other ways...
<valorie> hangman13us: afaik it can only be used with other keys
<valorie> not alone
<hangman13us> So it I manage to get it to work it will be Win+Something just as ALT+F1... which somehow make the whole try a bit pointless... I though I can use it they way I used in in Windows environment...
<hangman13us> But currently it is totally inactive - even if I try to include it as alternative shortcut, it doesn't recognize it as button at all. Which is a bit odd to me...
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> there is an xkey program or something
<hangman13us> I was reading this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<valorie> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_configuration_in_Xorg
<valorie> has a few alternatives
<hangman13us> But it doesn't work on my PC. I will see if I can get something on this xkey stuff.
<igor__> hi all
<igor__> is anyone online
<uwe> hallo, ich habe ubuntu  und seit ein paar Tagen habe ich im Internet automatische,ungewollte "tracky umschaltungen zu irgentwelche werbeseiten. Hilfe, was kann ich tun?
<xennex81> hi folks
<xennex81> I need a little advice I think
<xennex81> on how to setup my computer, and which version of Kubuntu to use
<xennex81> but I see blueskay is not around ;-).
<ussher_> I like kubuntu 14.04 because the next update Im scheduled for is 16.04  its a long term support release.  If you like upgrading, go for 15.04 its next release is in october 15.10
<xennex81> I am looking for something stable also, and I'm not sure the 15.04 madness will provide that at all times
<xennex81> on the other hand, I feel like upgrading to 15.10 straight away
<xennex81> but I'm not even sure that is a good idea
<xennex81> 14.10 was my distribution of choice but it is said to be no longer supported...
<xennex81> which is kinda odd, but perhaps not an issue
<xennex81> I am hoping to install it alongside Windows 7 or Windows 8, but my Windows 7 has this bad activation (illegal copy) and Windows 8 I have legal but I don't like it so much
<xennex81> I currently have 15.04 installed here
<xennex81> I have taken 140GB off the harddisk and put an LVM in there, gave 12GB to the root, and put the rest in swap and home
<xennex81> root now has 5.5GB free and I think it will hold out for a while, but I can always add swap to it
<xennex81> I just want a stable solution with Windows and Linux both installed and workable
<xennex81> I'm thinking I may want to go with 14.10 anyway but currently I have this installed and it is fine for the moment (15.04)
<xennex81> have to go, be back later
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<madmouser1> xennex81: If you want to go / stay with an old release ensure it is a LTS release else you will run into not supported and update issues.
<BluesKaj> madmouser1, that's not entirely true
<madmouser1> But for a "general" guidance it is the best option ..
<BluesKaj> 14.10 is more stable than 14.04 IME including updates and upgrades
<aart3k> Hi, I've just updated to Plasma 5.3 on Kubuntu 15.04 and after logging in it freezes on the progressbar - any ideas?
<BluesKaj> progressbar ?
<Clandestina> Buenas. Estoy intentando actualizar mi version de kubuntu y no quiere, ni con Moun Discover, ni ejecutando comandos
<Clandestina> con $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Clandestina> ni $ do-release-upgrade
<Clandestina> me dice que no encuentra la nueva version, pero ya ha salido... alguien sabe que mas puedo probar, o donde puedo buscar informacion para actualizar?
<BluesKaj> !es | Clandestina
<ubottu> Clandestina: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Clandestina> ups, es verdad, tambien estoy alli, me he equivocado al marcar el canal, merci
<BluesKaj> de nada
<PasNox> Hi, I'm using recent kubuntu kf5/kde4 and I get conflicts between kwalettd5 / kwaletd (kde4), when conflcit appear, many applicaion don't respond , like can't openinig system settings, IM account configuration etc. any ideas ?
<PasNox> strangely, when starting those apps from terminal, they do starts :/
<PasNox> but from kickoff / desktop they don't
<xennex81> BluesKay, what would you say? In my better moments I vow to go with Windows 8 on the dual boot option. I have a 500 GB harddisk with 70GB dedicated to Windows, 140 GB to Kubuntu and 256GB is reserved for data (personal files, music, video). I want a stable dual boot at this point. The size for Kubuntu is for installing some games (Diablo 3, Borderlands 2, perhaps WoW). Windows won't need so much. Data should be shared in between. Nothing is encrypted at
<xennex81> this point. Grub will be (obviously) the loader of both. Encryption and grub is difficult although I could encrypt the Linux install, to what avail I don't know. The Linux is in an LVM with 3 partitions, root, swap and home. Root is 12GB, I have no space dedicated to another root (for e.g. another Kubuntu) but it is easy to accomplish at the end of the home partition.
<xennex81> I have had pains coming up with a decent "sharing home" configuration between several Kubuntus, because of the .kde directories (and .cache, and so on) being shared between installs which would give trouble.
<xennex81> I could go that route and introduce an overlay where .cache and .kde are taken from a dedicated volume, or placed upon the root filesystem, and /home is actually overlayed with that root filesystem.
<xennex81> aufs actually does that quite well and is easy to setup although the manual page is a horror
<xennex81> (but it gets rather complicated like this).
<xennex81> (Currently I have Kubuntu 15.04 installed and currently I just vow to stay with it, not do any backports, and just see whether the updates break anything (hopefully not).)
<xennex81> BluesKaj: my question is really whether you would suggest I stick to 15.04 now or do another fresh install and get 14.10 running for quite some time still until 15.10 comes out perhaps.
<xennex81> the biggest gripe I have with Kubuntu (or 15.04) is that Dolphin might be too weak in the knees (or leave me weak in the knees) for lack of quality.
<MoonUnit`> annoying dolphin problem for me is moving files, click and drag, doesn't move, click and drag, doesn't move, click and drag, decides to move the file.
<BluesKaj> 15.04 will probly have dolphin problems for a while, so fi you're not willing to put up with it's shortcomings then IMO 14.10 might be the solution, xennex81
<xennex81> the only downside to that is that I won't be able to contribute to bugfixes or bugreports or the like
<BluesKaj> i reluctantly switched to 15.04 on my "stable hdd' , and now I regret it, xennex81, I'm still thinking of switching back
<xennex81> right @BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I'm using a couple of older hdds , one for 15.10 and othe is my supposed stable drive
<BluesKaj> actually 15.10 is less glitchy than 15.04 atm
<xennex81> right
<xennex81> I'll think about it.... it means another whole install, not that I've installed much, but a few things..
<BluesKaj> xennex81, but you do have a / and /home directory?
<xennex81> yes
<BluesKaj> then switching back should be easy enoughj
<xennex81> I'm just reluctant to do so, perhaps moving to 15.10 would even be better?
<xennex81> but I want to hold that off
<BluesKaj> I'm not familiar witj lvm stuff tho
<xennex81> lvm is easy, for me at least
<BluesKaj> xennex81, yeah if you have critical data then it's understandable
<xennex81> not really, or at least, not here now
<xennex81> there is a backup on a Synology nas hdd
<xennex81> I have to go buy some food, be back later.. (in a while)
<xennex81> and I need to log off to see if the Oxygen icons will catch on, so brb
<BluesKaj> never has any reason to use lvm, and I like to keep things simple
<xennex81> yeah
<xennex81> I like how I can just shrink a partition like that and add a new one
<xennex81> bah
<xennex81> bah
<xennex81> I still have Breeze icons in the system tray
<xennex81> bbl
<BluesKaj> i thought lvm made it simple to resize partitions even when they're mounted in use
<xennex81> I don't know about resizing while in use.... BluesKaj
<xennex81> but you can resize (shrink) non-vital partitions while they are in use
<xennex81> or grow
<xennex81> and then you can add new partitions on the fly
<xennex81> which is quite handy @BluesKaj
<phoenixz> xennex81: 14.10 should still be supported btw, IIRC for 18 months total, so still about a year before support is dropped
<BluesKaj> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<BluesKaj> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<genii> Hopefully they keep the repo up for Utopic until July 30 when Alpha 2 for Wily comes
<BluesKaj> hmm forgot that support has dropped to 9mos for non  LTS releases
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm on Utopic now. Will probably do-release-upgrade to Vivid just before EOL
<xennex81> hmm
<johngreco> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86 Hi! is it possible to install this on my Ubuntu 14.04 x64?
<xennex81> i have these breeze icons in the taskbar systemtray and they are hideous
<xennex81> i can hardly distinguish them from each other because they are without colour
<xennex81> even when I have selected Oxygen icons
<xennex81> but 14.10 was not without its problems, on my laptop it had a real bad CPU hog in the plasma-desktop component
<xennex81> requiring or even mandating me to log out every few minutes
<xennex81> basically
<xennex81> hey how can I determine the locking behaviour of the standby-timer when I am idle?
<xennex81> I don't want the screen to lock so often
<xennex81> in 15.04
<xennex81> oh found it
 * Ethoscience pira
<BluesKaj> .
<willy_> hi
<Guest47271> Since I updated today I get the error KDEInit could not launch /usr/bin/kate
<Guest47271> Any idea?
<check1> hmm
<check1> no
<check1> why dont you try openSuSE13.2? .. no issues
<rattking> check logs for segfaults I suppose.. That happened to me a few days ago
<genii> Guest47271: try launching it from Konsole and see if there are any more informative output
<Guest47271> genii: Starting kate from the console does not produce the error. The error only comes when I open a text file by double clicking and then when I close it the error comes up: "sorry ... KDEinit could not launch ...
<Guest47271> Just fixed the problem by re-associating the file with kate.
<BadLuckRyan> How come Kubuntu installs on my laptop with the alternate version but not the desktop version?
<genii> Alternate has additional drivers
<BadLuckRyan> Oh ok so do you know how I'd get the desktop one to work?
<genii> You would have to dump the list of drivers the alternate is using with lsmod, then get to commandline on the desktop install one, and modprobe the missing ones
<BadLuckRyan> Sounds out of my league
<genii> But this might or might not work, if they aren't there to begin with then trying to load them of course won't help
<hackerboy> Hi
<BadLuckRyan> Xubuntu 14.10 installation hangs at the loading screen using liveUSB. Anyone know the issue?
<dewar> hello , can some one help. I have mixxx 1.12 beta and want to roll back to 1.11. how can I do this?
<dewar> ah, hold a sec i think i fixed it may bad
<Ninjahmahs> anyone any good with customising bookmarked folder icons?
<genii> !info mixxx vivid
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.0~dfsg-4build1 (vivid), package size 2684 kB, installed size 7673 kB
<Ninjahmahs> mixx is epic
<genii> dewar: To install a specific version, like for instance the one the bot says, it would be: sudo apt-get install mixxx=1.11.0-dfsg-4build1
<Ninjahmahs> i love it
<genii> dewar: You can find what versions are available with: apt-cache policy mixxx
<Ninjahmahs> genii are you anygood with custom icon stuff?
<genii> Ninjahmahs: Not particularly
<Ninjahmahs> dam
<Ninjahmahs> im really trying to figure out how to get a folder i bookmark to have its own custom icon in the bookmark pane in file manager
<Ninjahmahs> the only guide iv seen so far that looks like it could work is to kind of mask one of the default directories like downloads or videos and then assign that the image i want and so on
<Ninjahmahs> but thats really sloppy
<genii> Ninjahmahs: If you assign a custom icon to it on the left with rightclick...Edit 'Foldername' ... it doesn't use that in other views after?
<Ninjahmahs> no
<genii> Yes, that's sort of counter-intuitive
<Ninjahmahs> that basically is down to some config file that iv been kind of tracking down
<Ninjahmahs> essentially the default bookmark directories have some sort of "assignment" in some file or other and i think they have images in areas that also have like utf-8 code that couples with it
<Ninjahmahs> in all honesty its not like its a major deal but its bugging the hell out of me XD
<Ninjahmahs> like basically iv found some information around xdg-user-dir which is to do with assigning default directories like downloads and stuff
<Ninjahmahs> but im quickly lost from therein
<genii> Ninjahmahs: I wonder if they use some convention like how home folder will use a graphic if it's a file in there called .face.icon
<Ninjahmahs> yeah it kind of works like that
<Ninjahmahs> https://developer.gnome.org/icon-theme-spec/
<Ninjahmahs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29630/custom-icon-in-places-menu
<Ninjahmahs> these are like the best 2 sources of information i have found on the issue so far
<Ninjahmahs> with the second link basically getting you to take a default directory that doesnt see much use and kind of hack it in to be the folder name you want and change its default icon
<Ninjahmahs> i could do that, but im looking to try and figure a way to do it properly as im sure there would be a way
#kubuntu 2015-05-23
<Etriaph> Anyone know how to force a window (from a specific application) to take focus when you switch to the desktop it's on?
<xennex81> hiya, question. If support for 14.10 ends in July, does that mean the repos will go down too?
<xennex81> or will it just be "end of updates stream"?
<valorie> end of updates
<valorie> even the very oldest ISOs are still available
<xennex81> right, and the alternative is 14.04 point 2
<xennex81> shame I don't have UEFI
<valorie> what?
<valorie> that causes problems
<xennex81> I mean for dual booting, the Kubuntu installer can ostensibly install it right alongside the windows loader
<xennex81> Now I have to use grub, but when I install Windows I won't have grub anymore, so I'll need to put grub on an usb stick prior to installing windows
<xennex81> I am having a hard time choosing between 14.10, 14.04.2 and 15.04 on this computer, valorie
<xennex81> 15.04 doesn't honour the Oxygen icons I have selected, which is a big problem for me, I cannot really work with the flat icons of Breeze
<valorie> I wish I was daring enough to go for 15.10
<valorie> ah, I like Breeze
<xennex81> that is another option
<valorie> change is good
<xennex81> change is better, but it is not good ;-)
<xennex81> haha
<xennex81> besides, I haven't been a long Utopic or KDE 4 user ;-)
<xennex81> I like being in the .10 versions
<valorie> it all depends on what the change is from, and to
<xennex81> So I am not yet Tired of KDE 4 look
<xennex81> or Plasma 4 look
<valorie> on grub -- yes, windows likes being first
<xennex81> or Kubuntu 14.10 look
<xennex81> which is it, lol
<xennex81> is grub on usb stick a safe way to reboot into Linux?
<valorie> not sure
<xennex81> I merely have to do grub-install /dev/sdb
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xennex81> thanks
<valorie> see the docs for details
<xennex81> it seems to be as easy as running grub-install from a live session
<xennex81> I thought it would have required some chrooting or stuff like that :( :)
<xennex81> going to try to reboot into the stick :)
<xennex81> ha, guess what, I'm now in Ubuntu Server with kde-plasma-desktop installed :P
<xennex81> I just don't know what it will do on reboot, whether it will start X
<xennex81> boom KDE in Ubuntu Server
<xennex81> and Konqueror is better than Dolphin (thus far)
<xennex81> just no applications installed, but boohoo
<xennex81> ;-)
<xennex81> the kubuntu driver manager is kubuntu alone :/ :D
<xennex81> this is fun
<xennex81> the driver manager just doesn't proceed :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<omerraja> Hello
<KlassKlown> hi
<omerraja> does anyone know a channel where we can discuss IT business analysis kinda stuff?
<xennex81> So I installed ubuntu server and then eventually kubuntu-desktop
<xennex81> as I couldn't get my sound to work, but maybe it would just have needed a reboot
<xennex81> I installed the nvidia driver from "edgers" PPA
<xennex81> At this point the Kubuntu driver manager now wants to install it AGAIN not knowing about the already-installed version.
<BluesKaj> xennex81,those are graphics drivers, and will failaftger kernel upgrades because edgers doesn't keep them updated
<BluesKaj> fast enough
<xennex81> hehe
<xennex81> the Kubuntu utility didn't work before I had installed kubuntu-desktop
<xennex81> or I would have used it
<xennex81> it is now installing 352
<BluesKaj> well you do need kubuntu-desktop
<xennex81> (installing 352 from the Kubuntu utility)
<xennex81> it is fun being in Ubuntu Server but at this point there is not much of a difference anymore, except the initrd
<BluesKaj> did you revert to 14.10?
<xennex81> yes this is currently Ubuntu Server 14.10 but I am really planning to install 14.04.2
<xennex81> I just had an ISO lying around (on DVD)
<xennex81> so this is a test install currently.....
<BluesKaj> xennex81, which nvidia card ?
<xennex81> it feels much more comfy than 15.04 but not really comfy enough...
<xennex81> that is GT 640
<xennex81> I first installed the driver from the nvidia site but it wouldn't install the 32-bit version (driver) because of ..ialibs32 missing?
<xennex81> I didn't know how to proceed so I went Edgers
<xennex81> 32-bit GLX direct rendering did not work
<xennex81> I don't know enough about this system, keep skipping steps
<xennex81> at least I made notes about Edgers
<xennex81> the 32-bit build environment for the kernel module was not there, I believe.
<xennex81> ialibs32 was a transitional package that was removed?
<xennex81> now the network manager icon thinks I am disconnected or have a problem but my internet works fine
<BluesKaj> why 32 bit?
<xennex81> Stream requires 32-bit
<xennex81> Steam*
<BluesKaj> oh yeah games
<xennex81> it is a compatibility layer or something like that
<BluesKaj> you can run 32 bit apps on 64 bit architecture
<xennex81> the driver from nVidia warned me about it, and it provided an command line option to specify the directory, but I had no idea where to get it from
<xennex81> or what it was even
<xennex81> the Edgers thing installs it, and the Kubuntu helper also installs it
<xennex81> whatever 32 bit libs are required for that
<xennex81> I believe under the hood it does the same thing as the nVidia driver package, ie. build a kernel module based on existing sources and DKMS
<xennex81> but the nVidia installer requires you to go to single user mode (or exit the X server)
<xennex81> then it will disable the nouveau driver and so on
<xennex81> i still like being on Ubuntu Server, it feels more solid
<xennex81> but it is almost Kubuntu now
<xennex81> the installer is great, the textmode installer
<xennex81> kde-plasma-desktop allows a selection between LightDM and KDM
<xennex81> almost nothing is installed, ie. I had to install kmix, kdemultimedia, ksnapshot, kdeplasma-addons
<BluesKaj> if you have 64 bit ubuntu-server , multiarch should work , and install kde-userspace
<xennex81> I think i'm in trouble with the nVidia driver now
<xennex81> okay
<xennex81> the driver is now jumping back to Nouveau driver I believe.
<xennex81> but I'll reboot see what goes.
<BluesKaj> actually I meant kde-workspace
<xennex81> nvidia driver works as intended, no more notifications/buggings either
<xennex81> sound also works
<xennex81> but now Quassel doesn't work
<xennex81> complains about SQLite missing
<xennex81> of all things Quassel fails to work...
<xennex81> this blows my hat off
<xennex81> oh, config issue with plasma5 probably
<xennex81> yup :)
<xennex81_> Quassel is not that amazing, but yeah you gotta have something
<xennex81_> But now BluesKaj I'm still left with the choice of what to install. I had a ride on Ubuntu Server 14.10 and I like it better than Kubuntu 15.04, but Now I have a Weird INITRD and nothing good is come of Ubuntu Server yet, I've had to install kubuntu-desktop anyway, I just feel safer in Ubuntu-Server but that's all there is to it.
<BluesKaj> xennex81_,  actually I meant install kde-workspace
<xennex81_> okay
<xennex81_> it is probably installed right now
<BluesKaj> maybe not
<xennex81> it is
<xennex81_> :)
<xennex81_> it's put on automatic, so it could have come along with kubuntu-desktop
<xennex81_> anyway, I feel the richer for it, but I'm gonna get some food
<xennex81_> be back in 30 I guess
<xennex81_> I still want to do Server 14.04.2
<xennex81_> and just stick to that for a while
<xennex81_> I just wish it was a more complete product (everything)
<xennex81_> I am left always with dangling things
<xennex81_> such as screenshots not working correctly from KSnapshot
<xennex81_> I just filed a bug report
<xennex81_> Oxygen screenshots of a single window do not work
<xennex81_> as intented, they include a very large border margin due to window decorations, and the option to turn off the window decorations in the screenshot (snapshot) does not work at all.
<xennex81_> I feel I'm in the midst of a development effort and we're already in a newer version that might work completely different.
<xennex81_> And now there is also this "Snappy" thing that I feel is going to ruin Ubuntu for a large margin
<xennex81_> I don't see good on the horizon and Windows has already gone down a pretty dead road... but now Ubuntu might in the end do the same, and then what are we left with?
<xennex81_> There is scarcely any alternative to Ubuntu and it is not in good hands....
<xennex81_> sure improvements are nice but.... I see improvements on the horizon all the time that are detriments.
<xennex81_> python 3 was not even accepted by the community, sqlite 3 was scarcely accepted I believe
<xennex81_> only PHP is doing well
<xennex81_> because it blew off the 6 release
<xennex81_> and stuck to 5, just backporting good stuff
<xennex81_> people improve stuff in a bad direction, anyway my bananas are gone, I need food ;-)
<xennex81_> bye
<netrunner_> gltron
<netrunner_> good game
<soee> :)
<mertozbek> herkese selam
<mertozbek> bir sorum olucaktı :)
<montana-house> hi there
<montana-house> got a question about kubuntu 14.04, anyone in here that can help?
<soee> just ask
<montana-house> i've been searching the internet for two days now, but I can't find a good tutorial about how to install themes i've downloaded
<montana-house> I got myself 'papirus' theme and icons, but it comes in .zip and it seems I can't get it to work. I've unpacked it but when I add new theme it doesnt work
<montana-house> I pasted it in the hidden .kde folder, under icons
<montana-house> whatever I do, can't choose it
<montana-house> it's papirus-plasma-theme-master.tar.gz
<montana-house> already changed it to .tar.gz
<BluesKaj> montana-house, I use unp to extract zip files in the terminal , works well ...also you're navigating the file in "install from file" and the theme isn't loading into the theme list?
<montana-house> no it isn't loading
<BluesKaj> which theme is it, so we can see what's wrong
<BluesKaj> from kde-look I assume
<montana-house> i get the following message: not a valid picto theme
<montana-house> it's papirus-plasma-theme-master.tar.gz
<montana-house> the icons are papirus icons
<montana-house> https://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Papirus+icon+theme?content=169962&PHPSESSID=a0c13709630d04da9c88365311398243
<danger_> hi, can anyone tell me how to map Windows+D to display the desktop in Kubuntu and to map pressing the Windows key to open the "K" menu?
<montana-house> do you see what is wrong blueskaj?
<montana-house> or anyone?
<BluesKaj> montana-house, having trouble with DL , the adblock is disabled but nothing happens, and i don't want to sign into an acct just foe one apps
<BluesKaj> for one app
<montana-house> well then let's do it in general
<montana-house> you see a nice theme or icon package. It comes in .zip
<danger_> Just to answer my own question you can do it in system settings under keyboard shortcuts
<montana-house> what can you do next to install it right
<montana-house> which packages do you need to paste in to loading new theme or something
<BluesKaj> montana-house, system settings>icons>theme click on 'install theme file' , then navigate to where it downloaded, probly ~/Downloads
<montana-house> the extracted map?
<montana-house> or the .tar.gz?
<montana-house> do I need to unpack/extract it first
<montana-house> because in both situations I get the mssg that is not a valid pictotheme
<BluesKaj> extract the tar.gz then you should have a folder with the theme file
<BluesKaj> extract here
<BluesKaj> it will probly extract to /home/user
<montana-house> can I extract it in personal?
<montana-house> downloads
<montana-house> how does a theme file look like?
<montana-house> index.theme ??
<BluesKaj> what file extensions do you see there
<montana-house> .svg
<omerraja> Hello any freelancers here?
<montana-house> do I need to download a program to recognize the index.theme file?
<montana-house> because that is the only other file than .svg that's in the map
<montana-house> folder
<BluesKaj> svg would be it
<BluesKaj> afaik
<montana-house> but there are like 500 .svg files
<montana-house> I think .svg are all the icons in there
<BluesKaj> normally I stick with the default icon themes in kde , so I'm not really up to speed on icon themes
<montana-house> do I need to download gnome tweak tool?
<montana-house> I'm such a noob in these things
<BluesKaj> omerraja, freelancers?
<montana-house> just started working with kubuntu two days a go
<omerraja> BluesKaj people working on there own
<omerraja> their*
<BluesKaj> omerraja, doing what"?
<omerraja> anything
<BluesKaj> omerraja, you have the wrong chat, this is for Kubuntu support
<omerraja> new to IRC
<omerraja> sorry
<omerraja> :x
<excalibr> COuld you recommend me a decent alternative calc app. I'm looking for one that has buuilt in unit converter feature
<montana-house> is there anyone who can help me with installing themes?
<_lore__> hi all
<_lore__> how are you?
<_lore__> one brief question, I upgraded from kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 and I have an issue with mouse cursor
<_lore__> it is not shown at bootstrap
<_lore__> untill I open a widget or application, like chrome
<_lore__> I have an old nvidia card (GeForce 9200)
<_lore__> does anyoune have faced that issue?
<_lore__> *anyone
<BluesKaj> _lore__, have you installed the rcommended driver in system settings>driver manager?
<_lore__> hi BluesKaj
<_lore__> do you mean nvidia propietary driver?
<_lore__> I am running nouveau driver
<_lore__> it was running fine with 14.10
<BluesKaj> hi _lore__  recommended that is
<_lore__> ok, I will try the propiertary one
<BluesKaj> it's not proprietary
<BluesKaj> if it's in the repos
<_lore__> thx
<sn33zy> how do i change my dns settings?
<sn33zy> i mean i found this  https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-66269.html  but i cant find the wrench
<sn33zy> noticing this is dated for kubuntu 13.10... and now im using 15.04
<sn33zy> woops... so can anyone answer my dns question?
<Graf_Westerholt> Oi!
<Graf_Westerholt> Google Earth “freeze” when I enter Street View. It starts to need more and more RAM until the system hang.
<shurtagul> so ktorrent isnt starting anything when I add it is anyone else getting this?
<OerHeks> shurtagul, torrents might take some time to get started.
<shurtagul> okay.. I did try to force start them, I restarted kubuntu and some stuff. I guess Ill leave them their awhile
<OerHeks> official torrents should start in a minute or so. others i cannot tell, that depends on the availability
<OerHeks> official = http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Walex> shurtagul: torrents start when some "seeds" are available. no seeds, no start.
<Walex> Graf_Westerholt: probably depends on browser bugs
<Graf_Westerholt> Walex, Google Earth is a software, not a Webbrowser.
<shurtagul> Walex: the torrents have seeds
<shurtagul> one of them shows 0(2780) the rest show 0(0) but they all have seeds
<shurtagul> And the same ones worked on a different machine
<casablanca> hello
<shurtagul> updated them now they all show seeds
<casablanca> hello
<casablanca> I am looking for people interested in working with a tech startup, I have a small setup almost ready, need somebody who can bring in work from his or her local market preferably UK, US & Europe. I currently have resources for Software development, Web Apps, Mobile apps IOS Android both and graphic design. The facility is in South Asia, Resources are hired at comparatively very low costs as compared to UK, US & Europe so both
<casablanca> parties i.e marketing and production management will make a good deal of cash. interested people can email me on artvetica@gmail.com. Thank you.
<juhele> Hi guys :-)
<juhele> Does anybody of you have problems with system lagging after upgrade to Plasma 5?
<Ninjahmahs> yes juhele
<Ninjahmahs> i tried using cinnamon on kubuntu to see if was any smoother
<Ninjahmahs> im now about to reinstall another distro tbh
<Ninjahmahs> kubuntu is great, but this current release is just in need of some work tbh
<juhele> Ninjahmahs: bad news for me. Not sure whether this is Plasma5 problem or distro related.
<Ninjahmahs> had a lot of app crashes, and when i tried to send debug reports, debug files would not update and i couldnt even send reports without a lot of faffing around so im back to something a little more stable
<Ninjahmahs> its a bit of both
<Ninjahmahs> plasma was crashing all over the place for me,
<Ninjahmahs> just in general use
<Ninjahmahs> after trying to use cinnamon things got really interesting lol
<juhele> I also have Lubuntu on my other machine and it is fine but too light for me. Used on KDE.
<Ninjahmahs> yeh im going back to mint for now, maybe even going to try out bbqlinux
<Ninjahmahs> (using linux mainly to build android) so
<Ninjahmahs> talking of which, off to reinstall :/
<Ninjahmahs> lol
<juhele> Hmm. I have it as my working OS and chose *buntu because of the large app base - no time to compile apps for me.
<Ninjahmahs> im not compiling apps, im more on about compiling android os itself
<Ninjahmahs> from source
<juhele> Ok. Posted some details to forum so will see. Hope there will be other solution than changing a distro.
<MichaelP> Is 15.04 full KF5 Plasma5 or is it still mixed with kde4 ?
<juhele> I think that 15.04 has full Plasma 5
<Ninjahmahs> plasma 5 and kde
<Ninjahmahs> doesnt plasma sit on kde?
<juhele> I think that Plasma is desktop for KDE
<juhele> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Plasma_4
<MichaelP> Netrunner 16 is plasma 5. But it still using kde.baseapps4.. Netrunner 16 comes from kubuntu 15.04 so it not full kf5 plasma5
<juhele> ok, good night guys. :-)
<MichaelP> just realised that
<Ninjahmahs> later, im off to reinstall
<MichaelP> reinstall always full
<MichaelP> fun
<Ninjahmahs> tbh
<Ninjahmahs> i dont even know i want mint on
<Ninjahmahs> but kubuntus been acting up a lot from begining and when i put cinnamon on top its just gotten stressful lol
<MichaelP> I alway spend time trying get vlc play video's right.. Then today i realised.. Ati vlc linux don't like 1080 video's to well
<Ninjahmahs> i was gonna try out an arch distro bbqlinux but it would mean learning so much again
<MichaelP> Arch not hard
<Ninjahmahs> probably not
<Ninjahmahs> until everyone your talking to about android compile issues cant help cos they only know ubuntu
<Ninjahmahs> XD
<MichaelP> i do arch install in about 20 minutes
<Ninjahmahs> its not the install im worried about
<Ninjahmahs> i know google can save all but
<Ninjahmahs> right im out, putting mint on, then gonna look at bbq dload and maybe try it out on a live boot
<Ninjahmahs> peace
<MichaelP> there irc cannel can be full of ass's alot times
<Ninjahmahs> lol
<Ninjahmahs> sounds like open source channels in general
<Ninjahmahs> :P
<Ninjahmahs> you find great people
<Ninjahmahs> then you find complete dbaggery
<MichaelP> yeah true... but a lot of them say read the wiki
<Ninjahmahs> like you didnt get to the irc after reading half a tonne of wiki
<Ninjahmahs>  laters
<Ninjahmahs> :P
<MichaelP> right
<MichaelP> have fun
<Ninjahmahs> thanks lol
#kubuntu 2015-05-24
<Guest13971> does anyone know how to install gcc for kubuntu 15.02?
<Guest13971> 15.04
<Qwik> Does anyone know how to set up the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file for grub4dos? Im trying to install by getting Windows' efi to boot the setup.exe
<ryonaloli_> is there any way to get kubuntu live cd to be more light-weight upon bootup? i have to open it with 512 MB of RAM in an ancient 500 MHz laptop in a virtual machine, so that i can use kwallet to extract some passwords..
<tpm> fuck you cunt face
<tpm> eat shit AND DIE
<tpm> BETTER YET GO KILL YOURSELF
<tpm> FUCK YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<tpm> N
<tpm> B
<tpm> B
<tpm> N
<tpm> B
<unopaste> tpm you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tpm> g
<tpm> g
<tpm> g
<tpm> k
<tpm> hg
<tpm> vg
<tpm> v
<tpm> v
<tpm> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn'
<unopaste> tpm you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tpm> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tpm> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<tpm> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bshah> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<tpm> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<tpm> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<bshah> no ops... okay then
<buriedalive> br
<valorie> urgh, sorry I missed quieting the troll
<bshah> np..
<asdf_> omfgfgfgfgfffffffg
<asdf_> ubuntu rulez!
<xennex81_> haha
<xennex81_> don't call people trolls, it is not nice
<xennex81_> everyone has issues, a troll is nothing special ;-) :P
<xennex81_> valorie :P
<xennex81_> I'm actually much more happy in 14.10 but still not very
<xennex81_> not the way I was happy in Windows 7 before the TrueCrypt madness, and actually I was more happy than that in Windows XP as long as that lasted.
<xennex81_> I don't know.
<xennex81_> what kind of "support" is still ongoing for 14.04? Do new versions arive? Are bugs fixed? Or only backported bugs?
<valorie> xennex81_: I don't think you were here for our special visit
<valorie> for 14.04 there are security updates of course, and also backports when there is testing
<valorie> so if you want backports, do some testing
<valorie> windows -- I hate win7 actually
<valorie> have to use my husband's box to pay bills, and it is one horrible chore
<xennex81_> hehe, but you are probably well-settled in Kubuntu ;-)
<xennex81_> in Kubuntu land
<xennex81_> your special visit? :D
<valorie> yes, I've been using kubuntu for many years
<valorie> husband is hiking the Pacific Crest Trail, leaving me a widow for a half-year
<omerraja> hello
<voicu> !fastboot
<voicu> does anyone know if ubuntu (or linux in general) has support for fastboot?
<xennex81_> don't even know what it is ;-).
<ahox> Hi, I have a rathe rannoying bug, my mouse emmits a left-buttn press (xev: ButtonPress event, serial 40, state 0x2000, button 1 whenever I stop moving the mouse. How do i change that?
<crak> hi all
<crak> i am using kubuntu 15.04. adding a new entry into k menu works but i can't add an icon. the 'browse' button does not show up a dialog window. can anyone confirm this problem?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<netrunner_> fuck you NS
<netrunner_> NSA
<BluesKaj> netrunner_, that kind of statement and language isn't necessary here
<netrunner_> where is the finfisherman??come out
<xennex81_> I think it is wholly necessary, it is just inappropriate :P
<Graf_Westerholt> NSA does not read this statement, they have a filter that deletes this statement. :D
<metallic> NSA = native speakers of Arab?
<Graf_Westerholt> metallic, no, it is “network storage access”
<BluesKaj> netrunner seems to be in china so he probly doesn't understand what this chat is about
<xennex81_> it's about girls, and women, too.
<xennex81> BluesKaj: I'm going to be installing Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 now with then kubuntu-desktop on top of it
<xennex81> that was my original desire (with 14.10) but I have no feel for installing a distribution that will be supported for only 2 more months
<xennex81> I'm not sure what the differences will be between this 14.10 and that 14.04.2
<xennex81> It's a bit weird to mix server with desktop though....
<xennex81> Maybe later on I'll go with 15.10 and hope that will work.
<ejay> hi all
<BluesKaj> xennex81, why not just install kubuntu 14.04.2 LTS ? why the server again? I've forgotten
<xennex81> I just feel happy about the server ;-)
<xennex81> and besides I'd have to burn another disk :S
<xennex81> Gives me a more solid feel to it :-/
<xennex81> Having a server installed, even though almost nothing remains of it, except the login message
<xennex81> and a different installation environment
<xennex81> I wanted to do the server install back in februari I believe on my laptop, but I couldn't get my wifi working and I didn't know about w3m and because of that couldn't get a http link going
<xennex81> links and lynx weren't installed
<xennex81> and how do you find a program that you don't know the name of?
<xennex81> yes, you write a script that does "whatis" on every program in /usr/bin ;-)
<xennex81> and then you scan the resulting list for "web browser" :P
<xennex81> alright, time to get it going
<xennex81> brb "be RIGHT back ;-)" let's see how long it takes :P
<BluesKaj> uhm , look in the software center or install muon package manager to find installed apps
<xennex81> it is 15:30 now
<xennex81> yes but I had a Server install with only text-mode interface ;-)
<xennex81> and I was trying to get kubuntu-desktop on it
<xennex81> and I couldn't manage, or I would have done that for 14.10 months ago
<xennex81> and would probably still have had my laptop, but that aside
<xennex81> I broke it some time ago
<xennex81> threw it to the floor
<xennex81> in rage
<xennex81> I guess
<ejay> guys, got question. when can we expect new plasma update for kubuntu 15?
<xennex81> and to clear my mind
<xennex81> you mean to say ejay when will plasma 5.3 arrive in 15.04?
<BluesKaj> in a week or 2, ejay plasma 5.3.1 i believe
<xennex81> you are a nice person BluesKaj
<ejay> BluesKaj thank you.
<xennex81> and the only one who chats other than Valorie or perhaps soee_ or lordievader
<BluesKaj> ejay, for 5.3 there's a ppa on launchpad
<xennex81> okay going to reboot into the installer for server 15.04.2
<xennex81> brb
<BluesKaj> ejay, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<ejay> BluesKaj: I rather stay with stable stuff. But, yeah, thanks for link. It's not like I really want to see whats new in plasma - just courious.
<ejay> thanks for the link*
<BluesKaj> ejay, actually installing plsama 5.3 made my install more stable than 5.2
<BluesKaj> err plasma
<ejay> BluesKaj: my installation is stable right now and I've got everything I need and I'm one of those "if it's working - don't change it" kind of person. ;)
<BluesKaj> ok , ejay, understood
<ejay> there is just one bug that's drive me crazy - this one with kate and dolphin when you are opening more then one file and I'm really looking forward to get rid of it, but beside this I'm cool with current version of plasma.
<BluesKaj> ejay, there are bugs that should be fixed once plasma 4 apps are no longer required to run in plsama 5 environment, like dolphin
<xennex81> my 14.04.2 Ubuntu Server image is broken, it tries to mount all sorts of devices to /media and keeps failing.
<xennex81> very weird, I have no recourse but to just use Kubuntu 14.04.2  then
<xennex81> what's the big difference between plasma 4 and 5 really?
<BluesKaj> look and links mostly
<xennex81> but if it is only a looks thing then surely they would not have crafted a completely new platform??
<xennex81> sometimes I don't know why people do what they do anyway...
<Tin_man> Hello all, i'm using kubuntu 9.4 on an old Compaq with 256MB memory, runs fairly good, but i've seemed to messed up my task bar, and don't know how to get my programs that I've got open to show on the task bar, I can still alt-tab to them, but there not on the bar, any idea how to get them back?
<ejay>  xennex81 well they changed API to make everything cleaner and more powerful. Also - they are, probably, learning and a lot of things they found not as good as they thought they will be. And that's why they made new framework. This is my IMHO.
<ejay> xennex81: ^ it's almost in english. Hope you will get what I mean. :P
<xennex81> I mean I have a feel to it that the changes are good, I just don't know what they are. Scarcely anyone in FOSS really spends time really documenting and selling the system.
<BluesKaj> xennex81, dunno what the underlying structure is tiplasma 5is vs plasma4 and I don't care to speculate, I'm just telling what I see on the surface.
<xennex81> BluesKaj: burning my Kubuntu 14.04.2 disc now.... hope I can install that one. Multiple users on the interwebs had the same issue I had with Ubuntu Server 14.04.2
<BluesKaj> err underlying structure is to plasma 5 vs plasma4
<ejay> xennex81: if they changed whole (??) API and you can't spot any difference but better performance then they are doin' a good job.
<sbivol> Tin_man: try to move the file /home/sergiu/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc to a backup location, then logout and login. it should help. please report back
<sbivol> sorry, the file would be ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<xennex81> I would love to read documents on architectural design but they are scarce to be had, I believe........
<xennex81> BluesKaj: some solved it by disabling FDD and manually mounting the CD
<xennex81> BBL
<Tin_man> k
<BluesKaj> ejay, the devs also dumped some of the more complex links like separate wallpapers for each desktop
<BluesKaj> I heard a lot of talk about simplificatiion by the devs
<ejay> BluesKaj: yeah, this and many other smaller things that we are got used to but I's prolly not as important as makeing this whole mess not explode while using it. ;)
<Tin_man> viewing home but don't see an /sergiu folder and i've got view hidden on
<Tin_man> no such file or directory in bash
<Tin_man> okay looking kinda cooking and keep track here also sorry.
<blyet> how do i disable the black bar sliding up when having the cursor at the bottom
<sbivol> Tin_man: /home/sergiu would be my home folder, just look for some file called plasma-desktop-appletsrc in .kde/share/config/, which is hidden inside your Home folder
<netrunner_> nash died
<BluesKaj> netrunner_, do you have a kubuntu support question?
<no-password> i just donwloaded and copied in the usb the KUBUNT LIVE SESSION to show it to a friends.. When i booted with it, on the loggin screen asks me for a password.. Blank password is not allowed..
<no-password> how come there is this hindrance to linux-newbies like me?
<BluesKaj> no-password, how did you copy the kubuntu image to the usb ?
<no-password> with the Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.0
<no-password> from windows 8.1
<no-password> and i am trying to boot on a broken-ubuntu laptop
<xennex81> heya
<xennex81> BluesKaj: Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 wouldn't install, and Kubuntu 14.04.2 wouldn't boot after install
<xennex81> seriously
<xennex81> now I'm back in Kubuntu 14.10
<xennex81> (How I hate the sound of the DVD running in the live session ;-))
<xennex81> the live sessions ;-)
<xennex81> now I'm back in 14.10.... that I've used for some time on my laptop
<metallic> xennex81: you installed Kubuntu on your laptop?
<xennex81> earlier
<metallic> and it didn't boot?
<xennex81> 14.04.2 that I just installed here on this computer would not boot
<metallic> where did you place the bootloader?
<xennex81> it kept stuck at a "Starting Reading ahead files. (For other mounts)"
<xennex81> bootloader was fine, it just got stuck booting
<metallic> mmm... Did you checked the partition(s) were large enough to host Kubuntu?
<xennex81> of course, this current install uses the exact same partition setup, but it does boot
<metallic> :/
<xennex81> I'm a bit disappointed though, I wanted something new, and now I have the same old same old
<metallic> Weird
<xennex81> and I hope I don't run into the same issues
<xennex81> and no support after 2 monhts
<xennex81> months*
<metallic> xennex81: the partition which host the root (/), did you formatted it?
<metallic> during the installation process?
<metallic> hosts*
<xennex81> yes I am pretty sure I formatted it
<metallic> ...
<metallic> I am running out of ideas
<xennex81> Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 also wouldn't boot during the installer, or rather, it would not advance due to a mount issue
<xennex81> maybe this was a mount issue also
<xennex81> beh, I wanted something new
<BluesKaj> are you using / amd /home partitions, xennex81 ?
<metallic> it certainly is odd
<BluesKaj> amd=and
<xennex81> yes But I wiped them both
<BluesKaj> usually just installing to / works
<xennex81> ooh nice Edgers gives access to the newest nVidia drivers
<xennex81> I now have 50GB windows,  50GB free, LVM of 130GB with root swap and home, and another 230GB orso of free space at the end for data
<metallic> every time I hear/read NVidia the image of Linus raising his second finger comes to my mind
<xennex81> hehe
<xennex81> Linus is a bad boy :P
<metallic> wait, LVM?
<metallic> What is that ?
<xennex81> haha
<xennex81> logical volume manager
<xennex81> i always use it for linux partitions
<xennex81> but it can't be a problem
<xennex81> oh and there's a windows boot partition (windows is not installed at present) at the very beginning
<xennex81> I'm not sure my partition setup doesn't have anything to do with it but it can also normally not be an issue
<blyet> how do i disable the black space when moving the cursor over the edges
<metallic> well, I use normal partitions on a drive with an msdos partition table and it works, xennex81
<xennex81> you mean you have used 14.04.2?
<metallic> Currently I have 3 Debian derived OSes
<metallic> so... :/
<xennex81> I mean particularly 14.04 point TWO
<metallic> I have 14.something
<metallic> wait
<xennex81> not that I have tried to the others, but....
<xennex81> blyet: do you mean in what Kubuntu version? 14.04? 14.10? 15.04?
<xennex81> I just wanted a LTS version now since I don't like 15.04 so much, but I wanted a new version that I hadn't tried before
<xennex81> a few hours ago I still had a test install of Ubuntu Server 14.10
<xennex81> I liked that better than what I have now, but I wasn't going to go back to it
<metallic> xennex81: I am using right now Kubuntu 14.04, Kinfocentre
<xennex81> yes but I used an ISO of the .2 release, it could have been different in the installer
<xennex81> in any case
<xennex81> I had a loading screen
<xennex81> no
<xennex81> first my monitor went to standby
<xennex81> on booting
<xennex81> then after pressing esc, I got a screen with the list of started or starting services
<xennex81> that list was populated with a lot of starting but also a lot of stopping
<metallic> my ISO says 14.04.2
<xennex81> e.g. starting whatever... and then after that.... stopping whatever
<metallic> so right now I am using Kubuntu 14.04.2 :/
<xennex81> almost everything that got started, also got stopped
<xennex81> I considered that odd
<xennex81> okay
<xennex81> maybe it is correct, and I don't know enough about it, and that is my biggest problem with Kubuntu now
<xennex81> I can't learn about it because everything has already been done for me
<xennex81> in Ubuntu Server at least I had to figure out how to manually install all the needed packages and it was a lean system
<xennex81> that was fun
<xennex81> this isn't so
<metallic> xennex81: I would say it has something to do with the LVM thingy, since I have done this process several times with different GNU/linux systems and never got such results
<xennex81> LVM is automatically loaded / mapped by the kernel or the initrd
<xennex81> I can't see why an older version (14.04) would have a problem with that
<xennex81> and I also don't know what went wrong
<xennex81> let me reboot in a sec, see if I see the same messages or not
<BluesKaj> personally i don't see the point of lvm for home use if one has a 15G / and the remainder a /home partitions . one just needs to autoe=remove autoclean once in a while to prevent / from becoming full
<xennex81> back
<xennex81> definitely not seeing the same messages at all, I hardly see any boot messages in this 14.10 image
<xennex81> I just get a text-mode interface
<xennex81> text-mode splash screen
<xennex81> If I press ESC I see very little in terms of messages
<xennex81> so I can't compare, they changed that
<xennex81> if there's no one here who knows about that, I don't know where to go
<xennex81> I feel a bit handicapped in Linux because the graphical tools are not up to par with Windows and I have to do everything almost via the console
<metallic> I am reading about LVM but... I don't think that is necessary for your purposes
<BluesKaj> you are using the text install for a server edition are you not ?
<xennex81> rI don't care
<xennex81> I don't care*... erm... for the server yes
<xennex81> but not for Kubuntu 14.04.2
<xennex81> (I don't want to have a zillion partitions running around ;-))
<xennex81> I already have 3 primary and 2 logical now
<xennex81> plus 3 LVM inside the logical LVM
<BluesKaj> nevermind I have no idea what you're talking abouit then ...sounds to me like you're just making it difficult for yourself
<xennex81> BluesKaj: the text install for Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 had issues that were also prevalent on the internet, they were reported (mount issues)
<xennex81> BluesKaj: but my current thing is.... that I installed 14.04.2 successfully (Kubuntu 14.04.2) and it would not get past booting
<xennex81> which is just too bad, but I installed Kubuntu 14.10 now I am supposed to be happy with it for a while again ;-)
<xennex81> BluesKaj: I first attempted Ubuntu Server install. Booting into the installer failed. I could select my languge, but nothing else. It kept stuck at a certain error message. "mounting ..... on /media". Many users experienced that problem apparently. After that, with no other recourse at that point, I installed Kubuntu 14.04.2. That worked, but the system wouldn't boot, or wouldn't boot in a normal way at least. So I had nothing to go for that. At that
<xennex81> point I just bailed and installed 14.10 again
<metallic> xennex81: my partition table http://pasteboard.co/HKMWZ3K.png
<metallic> and I don't get "crazy"
<metallic> as BluesKaj says, I think you are making it too difficult :/
<xennex81> I just don't want extra partitions that are hard to move around or modify
<xennex81> for swap etc
<xennex81> LVM works fine in Linux, you just can't read it with Windows
<xennex81> and it is more difficult to setup with the graphical installer (or, not at all)
<xennex81> they just badly designed the Linux boot process that it fails on every error and often hangs on stuff that keeps waiting forever
<metallic> I don't think you need to resize a partition too often either :/
<xennex81> there is no overlaying process that supervises when something gets stuck
<xennex81> depends on whether you have space enough ;-)
<xennex81> I sometimes want to create another root fs and stuff like that
<xennex81> but now it is just so that everything is neat
<xennex81> and it works perfectly in Kubuntu 14.10, besides, it is also required for encryption etc.
<xennex81> it's just what I like, not very difficult.
<xennex81> hrm... how can I assign a shortcut key to an application (like dolphin)?
<metallic> xennex81: you mean a shortcut to cause the application to launch?
<metallic> there is something for that on the system settings
<xennex81> okay works you have to get a custom shortcut operating from there
<xennex81> I would expect it to be done in the application menu, first thought
<xennex81> I like my Windows shortcuts :)
<xennex81> I hope I can stick to this current setup I have before I start changing it again :(
<xennex81> everything is a work in progress it seems
<xennex81> the downside of using Linux, everything is shifty all the time
<xennex81> my current setup doesn't feel very stable :( ....
<xennex81> :S
<xennex81> i mean
<xennex81> oh well
<xennex81> how can I do CD ripping in Linux? Last time I tried I could not find a KDE applicaiton
<xennex81> except KSoundConvertor
<xennex81> SoundKonverter it is
<Mamarok> xennex81: default is k3b
<Mamarok> and very easy to find, in the menu, just look for CD burning
<xennex81> for ripping?
<Mamarok> the same applications can be use for ripping and for burning
<Mamarok> and even easier: mount the CD in Dolphin and copy to a folder, it will rip in the format you want
<droftware> How to install kdelibs using sudo apt-get
<xennex81> kdelibs-bin should already be installed
<xennex81> droftware
<droftware> xennex81: so I dont need any extra packages in order to start developing for KDE on kubuntu ?
<xennex81> Mamarok: I am using SoundKonverter now, it has good options the quality of that Windows CD ripper for audiophiles.... what is its name?
<xennex81> In order to compile stuff you may need kdelibs5-dev
<Mamarok> don't know I haven't use Windows for music in over 16 years
<xennex81> Exact Audio Copy
<xennex81> droftware: for instance, to compile Calligra I needed a whole bunch of development packages
<xennex81> droftware: but there was a meta package for that, that installed everything
<Mamarok> droftware: depends on what development you are talking about, and which Kubuntu version
<droftware> xennex81: I wanted to try out a few KDE programming examples given on their website,what all extra packages do I need to install
<droftware> Mamarok: I am running Kubuntu Trusty Tahr
<Mamarok> BTW,  released versions have numbers, not names :)
<Mamarok> and you use 14.04, which is totally unfit for dervelopment, too old
<droftware> Mamarok: Ok,but I just wanted to try out a few examples given on  - https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials
<Mamarok> you should first decide wether you want to develop for plasma5, in that case you need to have Kubutnu 15.04, or if you want to do development for KDE4, then 14.04 could work, but you  would need the Kubuntu PPA and backports PPA to have at least a recent KDE release
<Mamarok> droftware: if you want to go into KDE develoment anyway, go for plasm5, nobody develops for KDE4 anymore
<xennex81> Mamarok: but trying out a few examples should be easy.
<xennex81> I have not tried anything myself droftware, I bet you don't need much for a few simple examples.
<Mamarok> xennex81: if it is just for trying, yes, but he should be aware that the versions will not be recent and therefor he can't submit anything
<Mamarok> as patches and code needs to be submittetd with the most recent versions only
<xennex81> that's fine I think, submitting or "contributing" comes later
<xennex81> that's true (I read that! :P)
<xennex81> let's not put the bar too high for anyone
<xennex81> myself I want to develop Calligra
<xennex81> I think I am going to be reading that document that was linked
<Mamarok> the bar is not too high IMHO, it is astonigly low, comapred to other projects
<xennex81> I was able to compile Calligra without issue on Kub 14.10
<xennex81> what bar?
<droftware> Mamarok: But how is developing for Plasma5 very different from developing for KDE4?
<xennex81> I mean you shouldn't worry about development if you are currently using 14.04, it should be possible for anyone
<Mamarok> droftware: different libraries
<xennex81> every experience is beneficial
<droftware> Mamarok: I am really confused as I am quite new
<Mamarok> very different actually, especially different Qt version
<xennex81> don't be, just go with what you like and if it doesn't work out, you'll find out that soon enough, don't worry
<xennex81> you'll discover that soon enough
<Mamarok> so if you want to do plasma5 developemnt, you need a Qt5 environment, that you can get with 15.04 only
<xennex81> but then you'll be more experienced
<xennex81> and ready for the next challenge
<xennex81> if he is new (or she is new) just let him play along and be good at what he does, which is to experiment and to learn ;-).
<xennex81> haha
<xennex81> Mamarok: are you a developer?
<Mamarok> I didn't say otherwise, but ever<y developer, even as beginner as they might be, should learn one basic stuff,k as in: being precise about what you want, what you work on, as versions is the basics to understanding each other
<Mamarok> xennex81: no, I am not, but around long enough to understand enough
<Mamarok> I know how to code, but I don't code
<xennex81> yeah but you can't expect someone to have the end goal of finishing a product in sight when he just wants to learn a few things or try out a few things
<xennex81> being on KDE 4 or 5 is not very important then
<xennex81> you just wanna get it going, worry comes later ;-)
<Mamarok> still, versions are important, to the extend if you try to compile with a wrong library version ti will not work at all, so let's be precise from the start
<Mamarok> as coding is also about precision
<xennex81> sure but this document is about KDE 4
<Mamarok> not only
<Mamarok> scroll down
<xennex81> sigh....
<xennex81> what does it matter
<xennex81> relax
<Mamarok> no worries, I am relaxed, I just try to avoid confusion, as imprecision leads to exactly that, and a lot of frustration, especially at the beginning
<xennex81> not at all, if there are simple examples they should be simple to execute
<xennex81> you don't have to do a university study just to do a simple example, jeez
<Mamarok> I agtree, but if you try to compile plasma5 on KDE4 it will not work, ditto if you try to compile with a wrong library version
<xennex81> well you find that out soon enough, but you don't even know what libs that user needed
<droftware> Since yesterday I have been trying to build kdelibs but everytime some kind of error is popping up
<xennex81> so don't run ahead of yourself
<xennex81> okay
<Mamarok> xennex81: precision  is not about zuniversity studies, it is about starting on the right food
<xennex81> you mean: build against kdelibs?
<Mamarok> foot* actually
<droftware> no
<droftware> building kdelibs itself
<xennex81> you can't start out on the right foot, by goddammit ;-)
<xennex81> okay but why do you want to build that?
<Mamarok> droftware: and why do you want to build kdelibs?
<xennex81> that doesn't sound like a simple example ;-)
<Mamarok> xennex81: please watch your langauge, some wording is not allowed here
<xennex81> i mean the wrong foot
<xennex81> you can't start out on the wrong foot, sir
<Mamarok> *sigh*...
<droftware> since it was given that you to have the following software installed
<xennex81> you're just pissing me off a bit
<droftware> https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/First_program
<Mamarok> xennex81: this is a support channel if you want to do random chitchat you should do that in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> xennex81: again: watch your language, please
<droftware> and in the kde-devel ebook
<xennex81> you mean you're not okay with someone being angry at you, I'm okay with that
<xennex81> and this was not random chitchat, you are just frustrating someone
<xennex81> droftware: you don't need to compile kdelibs to do that example, right?
<Mamarok> droftware: that should be doable with your current settings, provide you have all basic source package, that is not "compiling kdelibs"
<droftware> I thought that I have to build kdelibs before doing anything ..
<Mamarok> of course you need the source pacakges, and the libraries required for it, that is explained in the KDE devel book as well
<Mamarok> but you do not neecd to cimpile the libraries
<Mamarok> sorry, my typing is not the best
<xennex81> droftware: that would make it rather hard, wouldn't it ;-)
<droftware> yes
<droftware> the whole build process is giving me immense trouble
<xennex81> so what is the error?
<Mamarok> droftware: did you read this page: https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Environment ?
<droftware> yes
<xennex81> and what gives the error?
<droftware> i was reading
<droftware> that and related pages
<Mamarok> that is the starting point, as it sets a development environment
<droftware> yes
<droftware> I thought that I have to
<Mamarok> once you have that, the "Hello, World-example should just work
<droftware> yes
<droftware> that was my plan
<Mamarok> so read through that page, do all the suggested adjustments, then you can start coding
<xennex81> so what was the error, droftware?
<droftware> xennex81: During the build of kdelibs I got and " undefined reference to UDevQT::something ..."
<xennex81> droftware: but did you just try to run the example you gave?
<xennex81> droftware: using cmake, make, ?
<Mamarok> don't try to compile kdelibs, that will lead you nowhere, if you just want to try
<droftware> xennex81: Yes
<xennex81> droftware: did it error?
<droftware> xennex81: I have not tried that example
<xennex81> okay
<droftware> Mamarok: But that Build page is saying that I have to Build Kdelibs"
<Mamarok> whcih one?
<Mamarok> I don't see where on the configurations page it says you need to compile kdelibs
<droftware> Mamarok: Ok I may have got that wrong
<droftware> Mamarok: But in the book it is mentioned that you have to build KDE SC using a script kdesrc-build
<droftware> Mamarok: in order to do any development,
<Mamarok> ok, so problem solved? Don't try to compile basic libraires, as you don't have the right environment to compile those libraires, you would need a much never version
<droftware> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> no, you don't, certainly not, only if you want to do everything from scratch, but not for a basic example from a tutorial
<droftware> Mamarok: ok,thanks
<Mamarok> and you don't have to build KDE SC either with the kdesrc-build script, as that is a completely different task, not for basic tutorial examples
<Mamarok> also: KDE SC = KDE Software Compilation =! kdesrc
<droftware> Mamarok: But if I start developing for some KDE project say Kate do I have to build the KDESC
<Mamarok> we can talk about this once you get there, so far you are not there yet :)
<droftware> Mamarok: Yes,sorry ,,and thanks for you help
<Mamarok> and read the sentence I wrot above, KDE SC =! kdesrc
<droftware> yes
<droftware> I know
<droftware> KDE SC is not kdesrc
<droftware> xennex81: Thanks for you help
<xennex81> yo, yw
<Mamarok> so no need to build kde SC to develop on Kate, the kdesrc script is something totally different
<droftware> Mamarok: got it
<xennex81> droftware: the Software Compilation is then a whole set of packages or applicaitons, you could never build that on your own so like that
<Mamarok> droftware: also: if you want to go into Kate development, you will need a newer setup with Plasma5 and framworks, there is no more Kate development in KDE4
<xennex81> but that is AGAIN something that comes at a later stage, Mamarok
<Mamarok> so at some point you will ahve to update to Kubuntu 15.04 anyway
<xennex81> jeez really
<droftware> ok
<Mamarok> xennex81: true, just to make this clear
<xennex81> don't obfuscate the user with difficulties
<Mamarok> xennex81: I don't, how on earth is upgrading your distribution a difficulty for a developer?
<xennex81> but of course it is sensible to say that KDE4 is no longer being developed
<Mamarok> somebody who wants to go into development should be able to handle that in an hour
<Mamarok> less, actually
<xennex81> jeez, come on
<xennex81> stop with the muscle language please
<Mamarok> xennex81: we talk about development, not users
<xennex81> here is just a person who wants to do a certain thing
<Mamarok> I am scaring nobody here
<xennex81> yes, and you're not even a developer yourself, so bite it
<xennex81> we're not supposed to be anyone and the user can do as he pleases, ok?
<xennex81> jeez, come on
<Mamarok> well, I know how to code, my dear, and I know about the current development cycles, and a few more things :)
<xennex81> oh wow
<xennex81> that must make you a superhuman
<Mamarok> just because I don't code doesn't mean I can't talk about how to get into development
<xennex81> or a very superior being
<xennex81> at least
 * Mamarok is a GSoC mentor
<xennex81> right?
<xennex81> so what?
<xennex81> even more superhuman
<xennex81> i must awe in abideness
<Mamarok> xennex81: just stop pretending that development and code contribution is for beginners, or that upgrading a distro is difficult
<xennex81> if you just helped instead of showing your muscle all the time, maybe it wouldn't leave the user in confusion
<xennex81> I never said that
<xennex81> and I never said that it was for beginners
<Mamarok> xennex81: he wants to be a developer, so he should know how it works, that is not about showing muscles at all
<xennex81> you are just trying to turn a newbie into a very advanced developer
<Mamarok> absolutely not
<xennex81> no, he doesn't want to be a developer, he wanted to try a few examples
<xennex81> the status of "developer" was never mentioned by him
<xennex81> he wants to develop, perhaps, but that is a different thing
<Mamarok> it didn't read like this, especially not after the mail he sent to kde-devel
<droftware> xennex81: I got what Mamarok was trying to say
<xennex81> no one wants to be a "developer" here
<xennex81> that doesn't matter, he is a new person here, treat him as one
<xennex81> plEASE
<Mamarok> droftware: that was you who sent that mail, wasn't it?
<xennex81> it's like your spreading out job requirements for the high position
<droftware> yes
<xennex81> droftware: well that's good, droftware
<Mamarok> xennex81: calm down, you do not know what we are talking about here, as you are obviuously not on the kde-devl mailing lsit, where droftware sent a request
<xennex81> oh boy more superhuman status, now we need to be on kde-devel before we can say anything
<Mamarok> xennex81: please calm down, really, you are making an elefant out of a fly
<xennex81> no you're being a bit of an arrogant person here, I just have a problem with that in that sense of the word
<xennex81> and this problem is that it shies away or shoos away new people
<xennex81> because, as I said, it raises the bar too high for simple things
<xennex81> you come into such a thing way by way, step by step
<xennex81> you don't have to take care of the end steps right away
<xennex81> so relax
<xennex81> he (the user) can upgrade his installation when the time comes
<xennex81> it's just much too tense this
<Mamarok> droftware: sorry, do you still want an answer to your mail on the mailing list?
<xennex81> i'm sorry, that's all I have to say
<xennex81> btw, I just wanted to ask you what you develop in, (if it is C++)
<droftware> Mamarok: Though I got your point but if someone answers or pin points my mistake maybe it will be helpful in the future
<Mamarok> droftware: OK, I will answere th mail, then
<xennex81> (I meant what development environment)
<droftware> Mamarok: I know a little bit about linking and all
<KaiserA> ok, I might have fucked up in the insall, but after to hous running KDE my system just starts laggin
<xennex81> ((I need to get started on it some day myself))
<KaiserA> Like I3 runs fine, it's just KDE, any ideas?
<xennex81> KaiserA: is it the new version or an older one?
<KaiserA> updaed he oder one
<xennex81> KaiserA: so you're now in 15.04?
<KaiserA> yes
<droftware> Mamarok: I actually managed to build kdelibs just now(it was running the backgroud)
<KaiserA> like when i don't use plasma 5 everything runs fine
<xennex81> :) @droftware ;-)
<xennex81> (KaiserA: I haven't heard yet about laggings in Plasma5, sorry)
<KaiserA> I know someone else who has problems, I thught it would just fix itself with an udate, but nope
<xennex81> There have been issues with pixmaps and memory leaks, and moving icons that would cause the plasma-desktop to slow down, but....
<droftware> Mamarok: Maybe some dependencies were missing which I installed using sudo apt-get build-dep
<droftware> xennex81:  :)
<KaiserA> I supose it's memory leak because when I reload KDE it works fine
<Mamarok> droftware: I preuse you tried to compile kdelibs from git master, and that is the main problem: your distribution version is too old for that, it lags behing by about a year on KDE development
<KaiserA> it's just fter that two hour period it begins to die
<Mamarok> I presume*
<droftware> Mamarok: Yup,maybe
<xennex81> (KaiserA: there is a thread on the forum and someone had a complete line of code to stop and restart all important programs/processes ;-). It would work to temporarily fix such things ;-))
<Mamarok> droftware: so not a lack of dependencies, but simply the wrong KDE SC version
<droftware> Mamarok: Sorry but I did not get your last point
<KaiserA> could i just  an apt-remove kde and reintall it to see if it works?
<xennex81> KaiserA: I had it myself in plasma4 on my laptop. Slowing down all the time, I had to log out and in to fix it (without knowing what else to do)
<KaiserA> Yeah, doing the same works for me
<xennex81> KaiserA: I doubt, but what else do you use? Maybe you could remote all configuration files from your home
<KaiserA> I just ant to fix i on a permanent way
<xennex81> I've had it myself and I couldn't get rid of it (kub 14.10)
<xennex81> but now on this computer it doesn't happen
<xennex81> i know it's horrible
<xennex81> I have to get going though
<xennex81> thanks for the chat everyone
<KaiserA> ok, I'll try a reisntall when I get back, then name of the entire WM is just KDE, right?
<Mamarok> droftware: I am answering your mail right now
<xennex81> KaiserA: I don't know, I installed kde-plasma-desktop
<xennex81> (from a base install of Ubuntu Server)
<Mamarok> droftware: you should have mail
<droftware> Mamarok: I got it just now
<droftware> Mamarok: Thanks for your insight once again
<Mamarok> droftware: you are welocme
<xennex81> thank you for helping him Mamarok ;-). And sorry if I'm unpleasant at times ;-). My apologies.
<Mamarok> xennex81: well, you were asked to behave, and you know the rules, so please don't let us go through that again
<xennex81> oh and now I thought you would be nice ;-).
<xennex81> I just ripped my first audio cd and converted the resulting filenames to a format I like using a script I just wrote ;-)
<xennex81> but I used SoundKonvertor
<xennex81> Konverter*
<droftware> Mamarok: In your mail you mentioned that if I want to start KDE development I should learn about Plasma5 and some newer related frameworks , from where should I learn about these so that I am able to understand the development process of projects like kate,amarok etc
<Mamarok> see the tutorials for Plasma5
<Tin_man> sibivol, sorry to take so long getting back, but been busy today, i moved the file to a temp folder, deleted the orginal. But on mine there was no Plasma-desktop-appletsrc, just plasma-appletsrc, so i assumed that was the one.  When logged back in there was no taskbar, just a blank screen with the background picture, but got it to where i can use it.. This is just a test computer anyway, thanks for your help.
<[Relic]> What am I missing?  I want to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 but muon doesn't show and upgrade available.
<[Relic]> pt_check.py crashes
<[Relic]> apt_check.py
#kubuntu 2016-05-23
<schnoodles> Anyone know if there is a good way to install skype through command line with kubuntu. It seems that standard ubuntu just enables the community repositories and wondering if that is "preferred" on kubuntu.
<adymitruk> why does installing morse not fix the telegram account creation in IM
<soee_> schnoodles: or download it from their website (.deb file) and click on it to install
<schnoodles> soee_, that is a possibility but I am trying to build a command line setup script.
<staeksauce> how do I stop the bouncy icon next to the mouse cursor when I open a program?
<soee_> System Settings -> Applications -> Launch Feedback
<Dragnslcr> Darn, beat me by 3 seconds
<staeksauce> thx
<libreM> Hi, anyone out there?
<libreM> I find my /etc/apt/sources.list to be unnaturally short.
<libreM> Is this a bug on my machine or is this just the natural thing?
<libreM> I use kubuntu 16.04
<Guest96366> Good Evening Guys !
<valorie> hmmm, how short? you didn't say
<Unit193> I edited mine to be shorter. :3
<staeksauce> I originally installed Kubuntu on a separate SSD and unplugged my Windows drive beforehand so that I could choose which drive to boot from . Then I upgraded to 16.04 and now I have a GRUB menu when I boot into the Kubuntu drive. Is there anyway to get rid of GRUB
<sjr_> has anybody has issues with systemsettings in Ubuntu 16.04?
<sjr_> specifically widget style settings having no effect
<sjr_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/1584540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584540 in kde-systemsettings (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu 16.04] Choosing a widget style has no effect" [Undecided,New]
<staeksauce> i was having all sorts of trouble with desktop effects
<valorie> SJr: a few people have reported that, but I don't think they have figured out the common denominator yet
 * valorie has had no such problems
<goddard> Is it possible to get qmlc included in the repos?
<o`connor> hi, I just installed kde and ran the kmail setup wizard
<o`connor> now I keep getting error 53 from something called kwallet
<o`connor> and I can't read my mail
<o`connor> help?
<o`connor> sorry, error 55
<o`connor> "Encryption error while attempting to save the wallet kdewallet. Error code is 55 (Invalid value). Please fix your system configuration, then try again"
<o`connor> then something about gpg keys
<o`connor> also this popup keeps coming up
<o`connor> this is so annoying
<o`connor> I just disabled the kde wallet subsystem
<o`connor> is that the right thing to do?
<valorie> if you don't need it....
<valorie> I use mine with no problem
<o`connor> valorie: i want to use kmail without error popups happening
<valorie> if it works for you, great
<o`connor> valorie: ? it's not working, I'm asking for help
<valorie> if not, you can ask in #kontact which is the chan kmail uses
<valorie> I mean, if you disabled the wallet and it works for you, great
<o`connor> ok, thanks
<valorie> if not, I'm unsure
<o`connor> valorie: that was just to get the error popups to stop
<yossarianuk> hi - anyone using the backports PPA for 16.04?  Just wondering how stable is it ?
<yossarianuk> i.e -> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4kcjob/plasma_564_now_available_in_kubuntu_backports/
<yossarianuk> also there is no news on the kubuntu site -> http://kubuntu.org/news/
<acheron88> using it here. seems pretty stable. perhaps more so than 5.5.5
<yossarianuk> acheron88: cool - in my experience the later kde/plasma versions are always better than previous.
<yossarianuk> which is why having rolling desktop packages would be a good idea.
<acheron88> there are few bugs, but mostly to do with upstream rather than kubuntu
<acheron88> seems slicker and snappier
<claus> hi
<acheron88> yossarianuk: if you make use of opening recent docs from the K menu, you may want to take account of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363337
<ubottu> KDE bug 363337 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Recent docs/history shortcuts in kicker/kickoff fail when clicked with "Could not find any application or handler..." error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yossarianuk> acheron88: cheers
<yossarianuk> acheron88: do I need to clear out the ~/.cache/ folders - I remeber with 15.10 when I enebaled backports PPA I had to.
<acheron88> I did on one machine, and didn't on another. with this upgrade seemed to make no difference to me, but perhaps a good idea all the same
<yossarianuk> acheron88: thanks - looking forward to trying plasma 5.6.4
<pats_pending> Does anyone know how to set up Muon?  I have no software list.
<hateball> pats_pending: Is this a fresh install?
<pats_pending> Yes.   I installed VLC from the recommendations, but I cannot search for software like Dia or Synaptic, it comes up blank.
<acheron88> may need you to run in terminal 'sudo update-apt-xapian-index'
<mparillo> If it is Muon Discover, sometimes searching retrieves nothing, but drilling down the categories works.
<pats_pending> I am trying the update which appears to be doing something in the terminal ending with the statement Rebuilding Xapian Index.
<pats_pending> It terminated cleanly, but Muon is busy with Krita.  I will restart when it is done.
<acheron88> try closing and opening Muon again when it finishes
<pats_pending> Will do.
<pats_pending> Muon has hung for the moment, the level of information it provides is rather poor.  It just says installing with no progress bar or status window.
<acheron88> it's old and creaky and gtk, but I prefer synaptic
<acheron88> or a lot of the time simply apt/apt-get
<yossarianuk> Wow - very impressed with the Backports for 16.04 - Plasma 5.6.4 seems snappier than 5.5.5
<pats_pending> It has installed Krita after a wait, but restarting it has not revealed any new software.  I can't even find Synaptic to replace it, so I will apt it.
<yossarianuk> as well as being faster the plasma update fixed this really annoying network-manager bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanager-qt/+bug/1569674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,Fix committed]
<yossarianuk> I highly recommend installing the PPA - a better experience!
<vedu> I am having some issues after upgrading to 16.04 :( Window animations are not working and after login the screen is non responsive
<acheron88> pats_pending: odd. works here and I can find synaptic with it
<yossarianuk> Would have been better if kubuntu had gone with 5.6.x in the first place - its already fixed issues in stock 16.04
<acheron88> vedu: what did you upgrade from
<pats_pending> I assume that it is a local problem, but I am succeeding with apt for Synaptic as a backup.  As usual I tinkered with the installation on a computer I need for work tomorrow.
<acheron88> yossarianuk: did not come out in time to beat the feature freeze for xenial I think
<vedu> archeron88: 15.04
<vedu> acheron88: ^
<vedu> acheron88: plus, I had installed ubuntu 15.04, then installed the KDE packages
<yossarianuk> acheron88: that makes sense - I would highly recommend anyone trying the update though - its also fixed some colour issues with dark-breeze theme in GTK apps as well.
<acheron88> vedu: could be graphics related, or sddm is sometimes glitchy, but I would perhaps clean out tmp files first and reboot.
<acheron88> i.e. in ~/.cache/ /tmp/ /var/tmp
<vedu> acheron88: I vaguely remember some notification "some error, graphics something was restarted"
<vedu> acheron88: ok cool. will try that
<acheron88> you've jumped up several versions of kde/plasma with that upgrade, so anything left in tmp/cache from old versions can cause probs
<vedu> acheron88: sudo rm -rf :(
<acheron88> ummmm.... yes - at your own risk
<acheron88> I do that to clear tmp/cache from old versions sometimes, but am very careful with it
<acheron88> I generally would NOT advise
<vedu> acheron88: ok I just did that and rebooted. somehow my wifi connected and konversation opened :D
<vedu> acheron88: but the plasma workspace didn't load apparently
<vedu> and yakuake is giving an error "unable to load the konsole component"
<acheron88> think I saw a bug on that yakuake prob the other day
<vedu> no no. lots of things didn't load
<acheron88> the rest hopefully some others can help as I have to go in a few secs
<vedu> hmm. I'll just restart again
<vedu> giong to tty1
<vedu> I just deleted my temporary files and bottom application laucher is not running
<vedu> I get this when running `kstart plasmashell` : https://gist.github.com/vedant1811/4433eb9e2809f28ad9466cc429a533b5
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<vedu> BluesKaj: in deep trouble. very few KDE apps are running, inlcuding plasmashell
<vedu> :(
<ejay> Hi all. Can you guys recommend me some good music player?
<BluesKaj> ejay, amarok
<ejay> BluesKaj: except amarok
<BluesKaj> vedu, which kde apps?
<BluesKaj> ejay, VLC
<ejay> i tried clementine (it's fine), tomahawk (it's shit) and amarok (it's in FUBAR state)
<lordievader> MPD in combination with Cantata.
<vedu> BluesKaj: plasmashell, kickoff... Here's the output I get when trying to run from konsole: https://gist.github.com/vedant1811/4433eb9e2809f28ad9466cc429a533b5
<vedu> only konsole, konversation, chromium are working...
<BluesKaj> vedu, and why are you running plasmshell from the cli , what's wrong with launching your apps directly from launcher ?
<vedu> BluesKaj: it wasn't there. Things are working now. after I ran $ kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<vedu> BluesKaj: the entire footer of launcher, taskmanager was gone. now its back. phew
<user|90527> When I send my computer into suspention and resume it I get a blank black screen. If I send it into suspention when I'm in the virtual console and resume it it works, but if I change in the graphical console, everything freezes and I have to do a hard reset. Is there any workaround or is there no way of fixing it? I have a Acer Aspire V5 if that he
<user|90527> lps you
<tytan> Hello everyone, I have a question about cron and kubuntu 16.04. There is a directory called /etc/cron.daily in my rootfs. Are scripts laying there executed daily even without further configuration?
<Dragnslcr> tytan- yes, though you might need to make sure that the owner and permissions are set correctly
<tytan> Dragnslcr: owner and rights? Aren't those files executed by root?
<Dragnslcr> I think so, yeah. I don't remember offhand if the cron system requires them to be owned by root.
<Dragnslcr> I'm pretty sure they have to be set to be executable, though
<tytan> Dragnslcr: You're probable right. A script owned by root and made executeable works. Thank you very much!
<Dragnslcr> You're welcome
<Dragnslcr> I just remember that some distros have slightly odd requirements for scripts in cron.daily
<DracX> Hi all. I have a problem with kontact when I use the dark theme: unread messages are not recognizable in the message list, as they seem to be dark in  default :-( Any hints where to change the settings?
<DracX> sorry, I have now found it.
<DracX> Hi all. A big thank you to everyone involved providing plasma via backports.
<DracX> of course I meant to say plasma 5.6 (num lock :-)
<DracX> BTW: I just looked it up: the backport of plasma 5.6 to kubuntu 16.04 is not yet indicated on https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<DracX> A question: I have recently installed an additional HDD in my computer. If I want to encrypt it (just as my kubuntu installation is), what do I have to do?
<marco-parillo> DracX: I hope this is a bit clearer.
<DracX> thx marco-parillo , will be worth it for others (I have already updated)
<yalu> I got a burning question: with what program can I install Kubuntu? Ubiquity doesn't do the trick. The continue button is unclickable in second step. I found several open bug reports on these (some quite old)
<marco-parillo> The only time that happens to me is when I try to connect to my WEP wireless network while installing. If I connect later, I get the continue button.
<yalu> I connected before ... I think I'll bypass the bug this way. but it's really a kludge to leave this into the distribution
<yalu> actually I tried the install on the TRAIN, with no wireless and with the same result. don't even get the dialog about wireless if I turn the receiver ON.
<yalu> anyways, I get stuck in the same step... which has now become the third step.
<al8989> hello everyone :) I was wondering if I could install the application bluegriffon on kubuntu I did not see listed when I went to add new softwar, but I know it is available for linux
<andy123> hi al8989. There is a linux tar.bz2
<al8989> yes someone sent it to me on the jubuntu channel thank you
<al8989> yes someone sent it to me on the kubuntu channel thank you
<andy123> np
<al8989> if only itwas in the software so it could automatically update itself whena new version comes out as I know the author is goign to be realeasing newversionssoon
<acheron88> think there are some beta builds for 16.04?
<acheron88> but tar.gz only?
<yalu> There is no text mode installation as well?
<lethu> Hello, I have managed to bug the synaptic package manager, where can I find it's config files?
<lethu> its*
<Mr_Red> !ubottu chromium
<Mr_Red> !ubottu chromium-browser
<abhishek> Mr_Red, use apt-cache show?
<Mr_Red> nothing yet
<mib> Hy everyone
<mib> I have a little problem and was hoping someone could help me a bit.
<mib> I was impatitent to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 the day it came out, but because I use kubuntu backports my system was in flux ever since - I have problems with unmet dependencies.
<mib> But now that kubuntu backports are avaliable ( which they are right? ) I tough I would simply do apt-get update/upgrade and all dependencies would be re-downloaded and installed, but sadly it looks that is not the case.
<mib> So my question is how can I fix this https://paste.kde.org/prwusdjhu problem without doing `apt-get install -f`? - which I don't want because that would remove over 280 packages from my system.
<mib> I tried apt-get clean and autoclean and then update, to get latest data but when doing upgrade it looks like it does not find the right/latest versions of packages
<keithzg> Yikes, dual-monitors that aren't the same orientation is . . . not handled well these days.
<keithzg> Popup dialog windows in System Settings keep appearing off the screen, with no way for me to move them :(
<Mr_Red> me retiro chavales
<goddard> Can you avoid the "The program has unexpectedly finished." in Qt creator or is that the normal text when a program is closed?
<pepee> hi. I used to be able to change the backlight brightness by running "qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/kde/Solid/PowerManagement/Actions/BrightnessControl setBrightness <number>"
<pepee> that used to work in KDE4. how do I do this in KFM5?
<abhishek> is there anyway to install 4.6 kernel on kubuntu?
<pepee> abhishek, yes, but you have to install/update it manually:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pepee> abhishek, the other option is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack , but there are no new HWE kernels yet
<yossarianuk> beware of using mainline if you use the nvidia driver - make sure you know the manual install process for the driver
<pepee> ^yeah, or any other proprietary graphics drivers
<pepee> s/graphics//
<keithzg> pepee: Hrmm, using qdbusviewer I can see that that method still seems to exist, I don't know why it wouldn't be working anymore. Not at a laptop at the moment so I can't try it out on my system.
<pepee> keithzg, it actually seems to call the method... but it doesn't change the brightness
<yossarianuk> ps - anyone running 16.04 you are missing out if you haven't installed the backports ppa
<yossarianuk> plasma 5.6.4 is aewsome
<yossarianuk> no idea why but it just seems snappier
<pepee> I was thinking about using the PPA, guess I could try that
<yossarianuk> plus several bugs are fixed...
<yossarianuk> pepee: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/XyzeaMysWFB
<pepee> it's sad that we have to use PPAs for this, though
<yossarianuk> wanted to try neon as well but UEFI still lacking...
<yossarianuk> this is what neon should solve eventually
<yossarianuk> although to be fair 16.04 is pretty stable -  just a few annoying bugs (fixed in later plasma versions)
 * keithzg hopes the window opening location issues are fixed in said later versions, but isn't going to bank on it
<yossarianuk> keithzg: you mean for multi monitors?
<yossarianuk> I believe thats a qt 5.6 fix?
<pepee> I have no idea what neon is tbh
<yossarianuk> Its an Ubuntu LTS base but with rolling Plasma/QT packages
<yossarianuk> its not ready yet...
<pepee> ah
<keithzg> yossarianuk: Aas I mentioned above, I have two monitors and windows (particularly dialogue windows that pop up, like many in System Settings) appear offscreen.
<pepee> I should have added the PPA yesterday, when I upgraded from 14.04... would have saved me some time
<Guest88806> can someone tell me a good program to burn an .iso into a pendrive?
<bprompt> Guest88806:    dd :)
<bprompt> Guest88806:    hmm kde already comes with one, usb-creator
<bprompt> Guest88806:   you could also try usb-creator-gtk, it's in the repositories, I've found that one, more stable and than kde's =)
<Guest88806> bprompt: im searching for it and cant find it
<bprompt> hmmm I don't see it either, probably removed, it was there on previous versions though, not as stable anyway, I use usb-creator-gtk, tis pretty reliable
<Guest88806> bprompt: will download it thanks
<keithzg> dcfldd for great justice
<keithzg> (or, more accurately, for dd with built-in reporting of progress)
<keithzg> I think the KDE USB creator still exists, though, no?
<keithzg> !package usb-creator-kde
<keithzg> Hrmm, am I remembering the bot calls wrong? It certainly does still appear to exist. http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/usb-creator-kde
<Dragnslcr> !info usb-creator-kde
<ubottu> usb-creator-kde (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for KDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2 (xenial), package size 64 kB, installed size 173 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<keithzg> Ah right, durr, !info rather than !package
<soee> !etcher
<soee> !info etcher
<ubottu> Package etcher does not exist in xenial
<soee> there is also something like http://www.etcher.io
<bprompt> I had usb-creator-kde.... wasn't that stable, usb-creator-gtk is pretty reliable, UI is about the same
<pepee> how come there are only 4 task switchers? what happened to the "normal" one that simply lists titles of windows
<soee> huh ?
<pasjrwoctx> I am seeking a kubuntu/ubuntu and display guru
<jfly22> Question, I installed Kubuntu 16.04 on two laptops yesterday, both from the same usb made with unetbootin, one laptop accessing the cursor theme from system settings is working on the other, it crashes, any idea why?
#kubuntu 2016-05-24
<badoo> I have a little issue with widgets, they're not displaying properly I have to click on them in order to see their content, does anyone know what might be the issue ?
<pasjrwoctx> anyone here know anything about nvidia and 16.04?
<adymitruk> kmail is a real pain. Getting a crash or infinite loop when I try to send an email. It's getting to the point of not being usable at all.
<adymitruk> at this point, anyone adding features to it should be shot. The only thing that sholud be done to kmail is full time bug fixes and removal of unused features
<matt1> adymitruk: Have given up on kmail.  It was my absolute favourite email client, but now it is unusable.  Just freezes for no reason all over the place.
<adymitruk> sad.. so much potential
 * ildefonso ended up using thunderbird... had to give up on kmail long ago :( 
<pasjrwoctx> does anyone know how to create Separate X Screen in ubuntu 16.04
<YankDownUnder> Anyone have an issue with kscreenlocker - and not being able to use the keyboard or mouse after locking the screen?
<user|70643> Does UNetBootin work for creating a bootable Kubuntu USB?
<YankDownUnder> Yes...
<YankDownUnder> ...just in case you show up again...
<dv_> does kwin crash every now and then for others here as well? (kubuntu 16.04, nvidia gtx 960)
<dv_> and nvidia binary drivers
<hateball> dv_: can't say it does
<hateball> dv_: using 361 drivers?
<dv_> 361.42 yes
<hateball> dv_: You could try a later driver from the PPA, unsupported as it is
<hateball> dv_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<hateball> (works for me)
<dv_> here's one backtrace http://pastie.org/pastes/10850062/text?key=txf7mcyhh3saculfglwnq
<ejay> Hi. I installed plasma 5.6.4 from backports on kubuntu 16.04. Kdeinit5 keeps crashing like there is no tomorrow. Why? How to diagnose whats wrong?
<dv_> since this seems aurorae specific, I'll try next if using a non-aurorae kwin theme is a workaround
<hateball> ejay: I think for backports you may get better answers in #kubuntu-devel
<hateball> At least I have seen that channel be refered to for backports
<ejay> hateball: thanks
<m_tadeu> how to use bonjour in ktelepathy?
<steve-_-1> so this has been happening for over a year? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1429482 is any work happening to fix that bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429482 in muon (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Vivid 1 Beta 15.04: Last checked for updates is displayed unusal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help. I'm running 16.04 and just put some updates in when they popped up and after rebooting I now don't have any desktop or plasma, just a black screen and a konsole which I'm having to use to launch stuff!
<soee> jonah: can you open krunner: ALT + F2 ?
<jonah> soee: no it sot of flashes where it should be but I can't type in the box. I think also my nvidia driver was removed so I'm not sure what driver I should have installed...
<jonah> soee: I can run muon though and other stuff from konsole
<jonah> soee: do i just install the nvidia driver with the highest number?
<soee> jonah: type in konsole: plasmashell
<soee> jonah: what GPU you have? install driver that supports your card :)
<jonah> soee: plasmashell gives me "libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate" and then an error about kscreen and an unversioned plugin detected
<jonah> soee: i'm not sure what card I have, but i know it's nvidia at least
<soee> uhm did you changed opengl interface from GLX to EGL maybe ?
<jonah> soee: it's gf108 card
<jonah> soee: geforce gt 630 nvidia
<jonah> soee: I really don't know, I didn't choose any changes etc, just ran the updates that popped up in package updates notifier!
<soee> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<soee> sudo apt update
<soee> sudo apt install nvidia-367
<hateball> or for a oneliner: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
 * hateball abuses aliases
<jonah> haha
<soee> jonah: did you rebooted after upgrades (twice) ?
<jonah> ok running that and will reboot to see if it works and pop back in here to report
<jonah> soee: yes I did reboot after the updates, but just once I think...
<soee> i remember lasma failed once for users and after second reboot it worked -.-
<hateball> jonah: do you have multiple monitors?
<jonah> hateball: yes two monitors, only one is now on and the other dissappeared and is just a black screen
<hateball> as that is another bag of issues, which purging kscreen configs will sort
<hateball> yep.
<hateball> jonah: configs for monitors are found in ~/.local/share/kscreen/
<hateball> jonah: you can kill those and reboot and it should regenerate them
<jonah> OK well my shell is on 97% on that driver install so I'll be back in a bit once rebooted. thanks for helping
<hateball> :)
<soee> i forget to ask if he has backports enabled ... :/
<jonah> soee: Hi thanks very much! I'm back up and back to normal. It was just the nvidia driver that had somehow been replaced with some legacy thingy
<jonah> hateball: thank you!
<jonah> One other thing while I'm in here - has anybody else's konsole gone odd looking recently? Mine now has like a few spaces after where you type so you're not quite sure where your cursor is when typing or highlighting stuff??
<soee> jonah: btw did you installed Plasma 5.6 from backports ?
<jonah> soee: yeah could of done!
<soee> jonah: i have problems with console on 2 screens with nvidia driver - all works fine on connected screen but on laptop it "laging" and teraing
<jonah> soee: yeah got 5.6.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<soee> but im on a laptop with hybrid graphic
<jonah> soee: ah that must be it - it's like the text is catching up with the cursor
<soee> so when i need it and working, im switching to intel profile :)
<jonah> soee: also I've noticed in my konsole appearance settings it says "you are using a theme with transparent background which is not supported on your system" or something like that... but transparency used to work ok...
<soee> hmm
<jonah> soee: exact error sorry is "This colour scheme uses a transparent background which does not appear to be supported on your desktop"
<soee> but effects work on other desktop elements ?
<jonah> soee: well actually now I'm looking, I don't think I have any effects on anything.... I didn't used to have much switched on but it did have a little shadow and transparency etc, just like the default stuff.
<jonah> soee: but no, now nothing...
<soee> ALT + SHIFT + F12
<soee> should toggle them
<jonah> soee: ah yes that's got it working again! thank you again!
<jonah> soee: how weird.. hah
<jonah> soee: ok gotta dash as this has made me late for work now ahha but thanks again
<soee> also be sure to go to System Settings -> Display & Monitor -> Compositor
<soee> and check Disable compositor for full screen windows and Tearing Prevention (vsync) to  "Full screen repaints"
<hateball> soee: You do not use ForceFullCompositionPipeline ?
<hateball> I dunno how that works with hybrid gpu tho
<soee> hateball: it does nothing for this multiscreen issue
<soee> it is nvidia driver + kernel + x issue
<hateball> Ah
<hateball> I only use multiscreen at work, with pure Intel. Which is bad enough :p
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yossarianuk> hi - how can I create an ISO from an existing USB stcik - just tried using dd for a windows10 usb stick but it doesn't boot
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, please explain , are trying to copy from a srick with dd or is it the target?
<yossarianuk> i.e I have an existing Windows 10 USB stick I would like to convert that to an .ISO (which I can boot using virt-manager)
<yossarianuk> I tried 'dd if=/dev/sdc of=/path/to/iso'
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, my understanding is that making a windows iso bootable on a stick is next to impossible.
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: cheers - looks like i'll have to re-download
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, it might be possible , just never heard of it being successful
<dbacc> hi, since I switched from HDMI to DP connection, my system keeps occasionally freezing (completely dead). Happens every second day or so. Unfortunately the logs do not seem to be very helpful. All I can find is this line printed several times:
<dbacc> kscreen: Primary output changed from KScreen::Output(Id: 67 , Name: "DP2" ) ( "DP2" ) to KScreen::Output(Id: 67 , Name: "DP2" ) ( "DP2" )
<BluesKaj> dbacc, must be a bug in kscreen
<dbacc> BluesKaj: is there a way to get more debug information? It's not really helpful that way if I file a bug report;)
<badoo> Hi everyone! Every time I switch from my tvscreen to my laptop my widgets get messy ad everything and I have to organise them again which is annoying, is there any way to fix this ??
<BluesKaj> badoo, does this happen after a reboot as well?
<badoo> I mean the screen resolutions aren't the same
<badoo> so everytime I have to fix how widgets are displayed, I don't know after reboot never tried
<BluesKaj> so you have to reset the resolution
<badoo> the resolution is the same on my tv but the widgets are all messy, I don't know if it is normal
<badoo> and what people do usually to fix this, I like widgets a lot but if I have to do this again every time I might just get rid of them :/
<BluesKaj> badoo, what about just rechoosing the same desktop theme in system settings
<badoo> I don't understand how that can help
<badoo> sorry, I kept switching between laptop/tv and kubuntu crashed
<BluesKaj> badoo, I've tried what you're doing with our tv and I had nothing but Xserver screen placement and res problems even on windows.
<BluesKaj> my old pc which I'm using now works well with our tv and it's become our media server with a few hardware improvements
<badoo> Blueskaj my pc works fine too, the only issue I have with kubuntu is when I switch between two my laptop and tv
<badoo> ok so i did two different activitites (one for my tv and one for my laptop) and it looks like it's working fine
<BluesKaj> badoo, good idea, maybe I'll try that if I need to in the future
<badoo> but I think that there's a way to assign a virtual desktop to a monitor
<badoo> which is better since I still have to switch between activites before I switch to my laptop screen
<badoo> I'm a perfectionnist :p
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with wanting the right setup and behaviour
<Canucktux> Hello, I'm having some trouble installing a lib-purple plugin into telepathy
<Canucktux> I'd like to install this https://github.com/eionrobb/pidgin-opensteamworks
<BluesKaj> Canucktux, I see you joined #kde , asking there is probly a better idea than here
<Canucktux> BluesKaj: I've asked but of the 500 people there no-one has said anything
<BluesKaj> Canucktux, tbh , I don't see a lot of questions or discussion about telepathy and pidgin in here, at least not for many yrs.
<Canucktux> BluesKaj: no probs, I was just looking for somewhere to start
<Canucktux> the wiki page is pretty sparse
<BluesKaj> right
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> I have a problem with the brand new Kubuntu 16.04
<SemiNus> This is the output of "top":
<SemiNus> http://pastie.org/pastes/10850712/text?key=rhq6ezdygoj9y5547g26a
<SemiNus> however, the CPU usage of chromium-browser was already up to 30% per process which means that the CPU was totally overused when 3-4 processes cause 30% CPU load each
<SemiNus> what could be wrong?
<SemiNus> this is what top shows after I scrolled in chromium:
<SemiNus> http://pastie.org/pastes/10850717/text?key=iyety42cy26i5abiy6tpbq
<SemiNus> using my mouse-scroll-wheel seems to cause serious stress to my CPU
<suncokret> hello! what is better to install kubuntu 14.04 or kubuntu 16.04?
<ahzzz> Hello - novice here, I cannot get anything but Ubuntu or Kubuntu 14.04 to install am getting an error when I try to move to 15.1 or 16 any ideas?
<Canucktux> suncokret: go for the new one, 16.04 has kde5
<Canucktux> ahzzz: are you doing a fresh install or a dis upgrade?
<suncokret> does 16.04 use more memory and how much?
<ahzzz> Now it is anupgrade have installed several time so now on Kubuntu 14.04with updates
<ahzzz> Willing to try aqny thing at this point
<louis_> hello
<ahzzz> hello louis
<Aziroshin> Hello. :)
<Aziroshin> I am having issues with Ubiquity: I hit "Continue" on the Prepare tab (the "install third party" checkmark" tab and whatnot)
<Aziroshin> And it seems to be hanging indefinitely.
<Aziroshin> Well... of course it finally starts working once I installed Quassel and asked for help on an IRC channel. XD
<Fanfare> Q: Anyone knows a good Hardware-channel? I think i broke my Blueray/DVD-player...
<Fanfare> after some dvd ripping/copying, it stops reading dvds... Any hints?
<valorie> Fanfare: you might search using alis
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Fanfare> valorie: thx
<bprompt> Fanfare:     what are you looking for anyway?
<Fanfare> why my bluerayplayer stoped working...
<Fanfare> did copy couple of dvds and now it stoped reading first big files even from dvds he read already...
<bprompt> hmmm w0t?
<bprompt> Fanfare:    I hope you realize that question is rather too broad, just as much as me asking "where are my car keys?"
<Fanfare> https://paste.kde.org/pmzintdxw
<bprompt> Fanfare:    there's a ##hardware channel, but something tells me, they'll tell you the same thing I said
<Fanfare> well, i would ask in more detail over there, as this is not the right channel i suppose...
<bprompt> Fanfare:     without any specifics, could be a number of things, if you meant the bluray dvd-drive, could be software, drivers, or could be just the dvd disc, is scratched or such, could be the dvd drive itself it's flimsy
<Fanfare> sorry for the noise, works again, but don't know why...
<bprompt> Fanfare:     as aformentioned, without specifics, for all we know, it was some leprechauns  in it
<Fanfare> bprompt: don't always blame the leprechauns...
#kubuntu 2016-05-25
<hydrogen> So I'm trying to add a host on my local network for some devel stuff, and I've put <ip address> <host.localsite> in my etc/hosts
<hydrogen> but etc/hosts seems to be completely ignored
<pasjrwoctx> Anyone here know how to create a separate X session in ubuntu 16.04 so that I can use one monitor to work on, and the other to watch something eles.  Without the second monitor changing virtual desktops while I change them on the first display?  I used to be able to do this in 12.04, but know the nvidia-settings control display is undefined and I have no clue how to us it.
<grimlock> hi
<grimlock> anyone have any experience with the physical volume for encryption crash in the 14.04 installer?
<pasjrwoctx> hello
<pasjrwoctx> sorry I do not
<grimlock> ok
<grimlock> i've looked it up but it seems like the bug persists a lot in kubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Anyone having issues with Plasma in conjunction with kscreenlocker - as well as widgets just not loading...? Just wondering...
<hateball> If you describe your problems in more detail perhaps
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<YankDownUnder> kscreenlocker, when activated via widget or key-combo, does not accept keyboard input. As well, Plasma widgets do not load until "toolbox" is clicked and "Add widgets" is selected; often the default wallpaper does not show until the widgets show on desktop. Ubuntu 16.04. KDE/Plasma is default desktop, SDDM is the DM.
<hateball> YankDownUnder: That's nicely detailed :) Sadly I don't have any idea, but someone else might if you stick around
<hateball> YankDownUnder: Do you use multiple monitors? They are the cause of much ill in recent Plasma/Qt
<YankDownUnder> hateball, I've dug around online for the past week - have found heaps of instances with exactly what I've described - however, the "fix" was to have the monitors setup "adjacent" in the prefs, and to make use of "DRI2" instead of "DRI3" in the X configurations...so, that being said, it doesn't appear as thought that's truly a "fix" - but merely a bandage to something slightly greater...either which, I've got time and
<YankDownUnder> patience...ain't like it's vastly critical...doesn't stop me from doing what I need to do...
<hateball> YankDownUnder: So you do use multiple monitors then?
<hateball> YankDownUnder: I've seen mention of disabling kscreen and manually using xrandr instead
<YankDownUnder> hateball, Oh yes...can't live without THAT ability my friend..
<hateball> YankDownUnder: No I understand, it's just useful to know for anyone diagnosing :)
<YankDownUnder> hateball, "Been there done that", bro...it's still a "no go" on that.
<hateball> :|
<YankDownUnder> Hehehe...could be worse...
<YankDownUnder> ...and I've seen HEAPS worse...
<hateball> From what I've heard things are no better in backported plasma 5.6 either
<YankDownUnder> With this new LTS release, I'm sure that some of the devs are going to get "kickstarted" into things...either which, again, it could be much worse...and for me, well, it's literally been years since I've even bothered playing with or using KDE...so, this is minor in comparison to what I've seen in the distant past...truly..
<hateball> YankDownUnder: Well I personally have been running plasma 5 for a good while without any major issues. Until I switched my workmachine (multimonitor) from 14.04 to 16.04
<hateball> And KDE 4.4 and up has served me well
<YankDownUnder> hateball, That is interesting to know...therefore, it was the "multi-monitor" thingo that caused things to go "south" as it were...funny that...
<YankDownUnder> Can't remembe which version of KDE I was on the longest...kinda reckon it was like 3.2 or so...been a while...then again, there was a time when both KDE and Gnome were in their early years and not many actually thought they'd survive long...I was on Englightenment DR15 back then...
<sverro2> hi, is anyone online responsible for packaging?
<sverro2> or can I contact someone via a different channel?
<hateball> sverro2: I think perhaps those guys are in #kubuntu-devel
<sverro2> hateball: thx
<matt3> quit
<sandeepsihari> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<k00pa> is the installer supposed to be slow as hell?
<k00pa> should "disk setup" take like 5 mins to open or wtf
<yossarianuk> k00pa: always happens to me with kubuntu installer also unless its a blank drive.
<k00pa> running from a USB stick and trying to install to a empty HD
<yossarianuk> do you have any other usn drives attached ?
<yossarianuk> *usb*
<k00pa> nope
<k00pa> well nooow it opened
<k00pa> could just be that the stick is slow as hell
<yossarianuk> its odd - happens to me also.
<yossarianuk> you using UEFI ?
<yossarianuk> (just out of interest)
<k00pa> I have no idea how I have configured that
<k00pa> but the motherboard has that
<k00pa> okey looks like I am going forward in this
<k00pa> I am not going to bother with dualbooting, as I have separated disks for windows and linux
<yossarianuk> just wondering if its a UEFI thing...
<k00pa> I think this is just the system being slow on the USB stick or osmething
<yossarianuk> older versions (older than 15.04) it didn't happen (i.e the huge wait)
<k00pa> hmmm
<k00pa> interesting, 15.10 installation is going for me
<yossarianuk> in those days I used legacy also.
<user|40511> Hi
<user|40511> have install kubuntu 16.04 for the first time
<yossarianuk> k00pa: why 15.10 ? 16.04 is out now, you only have a few months before 15.10 is EOL
<k00pa> well this seems to work somewhat, all good
<k00pa> wait lol
<k00pa> can I just upgrade from that?
<yossarianuk> yes you can
<k00pa> I had that iso on the stick and I was too lazy to download a new one
<k00pa> not my primary day to day os anyway so I don't mind minor mess
<yossarianuk> fair enough... I normally have less issues doing a fresh install
<k00pa> ye thats true
<user|40511> am using ubuntu since 2008, i thought let try plasma also
<k00pa> but this is just for one project to get ported over
<yossarianuk> 16.04 got rid of a few major issues  for me with hybrid graphics...
<k00pa> I have not even touched desktop of linux for like 8 years now, hehe
<k00pa> using it only on servers
<user|40511> but have worst experience with kubuntu 16.04
<user|40511> so have again move on to ubuntu 16.04
<yossarianuk> I also highly recommend using the backports PPA with 16.04 - Plasma 5.6.4 seems faster with less bugs......
<yossarianuk> user|40511: what issues are you having
<yossarianuk> personally I couldn't move to ubuntu/unity
<k00pa> yossarianuk: thanks for info
<x120e> hi
<x120e> im newbie on kubuntu, i have a question how to upgrade kde 4.13.3 to kde 5.4 on kubuntu 14.04
<x120e> ?
<yossarianuk> x120e: without compiling yourself you may find it harde
<yossarianuk> easiest way = upgrade to 16.04
<x120e> yossarianuk: my 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]
<x120e> I've tried to install the driver vga 16.04 but I have not been supported at 16.04???
<yossarianuk> x120e: your card will be supported with the opendriver now I belive
<yossarianuk> x120e: http://askubuntu.com/questions/762011/amd-video-driver-on-16-04
<BluesKaj> x120e, it's the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu I believe
<k00pa> I like how the whole OS freezes when I try to install / update stuff
<BluesKaj> k00pa, freezes completely ?
<k00pa> only mouse moves
<k00pa> ctrl + alt + f1 doesn't work
<k00pa> 3 times in a row
<BluesKaj> try f2 in place of f1
<k00pa> tried bunch of them
<BluesKaj> ok try f then escape
<k00pa> what does that do
<BluesKaj> it used to get rid of frozen full screen like a browser
<k00pa> lol well thats useful pattern for that
<BluesKaj> konsonantenboy, worst case tr alt+prtscn REISUB to boot out of the OS
<BluesKaj> oops k00pa
<k00pa> ye I can just reset my computer
<k00pa> I want it to not do the freezing at all
<BluesKaj> and you say sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade,  freezes everything
<k00pa> well I did the upgrade thing
<k00pa> then I tried to install .dep
<k00pa> and it freezes when those are done
<k00pa> like, some way into the download for example
<k00pa> or its just the shitty drivers on GPU
<BluesKaj> k00pa, make sure you do a full upgrade as well if youre gonna foola round with dep
<BluesKaj> and install appstream first
<BluesKaj> ok , bbl goota check other stuff
<k00pa> yeh well this is just freezing when I try to upgrade
<k00pa> fuck this shit
<k00pa> changed the GPU drivers to the propietary ones
<pepee> some days ago, I came asking why "qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/kde/Solid/PowerManagement/Actions/BrightnessControl setBrightness <number>" (command to change the display brightness) didn't work
<k00pa> failsafe mode is pretty good, it doesnt even start up
<pepee> FYI, the solution is to use setBrightnessSilent instead
<user|34995> Hi.. i am Mads from Denmark and i am brand new with this... just downloaded the 16.04 lts onto a usb-stick for my homebuild n3700 intel min pc.
<user|34995> Do i need a wired keyboard to install ?
<pepee> user|34995, as opposed to a wireless one?
<user|34995> yes
<pepee> user|34995, I don't know, but I guess you could try it. if it's supported, it should work, otherwise... bad luck, try another keyboard
<user|34995> Will do,, have more problems though.. new pc wont even turn on..
<user|34995> thanks
<user|34995> got pc started,, got the 16.04 on usb , and wireless working
<user|34995> do i need to unrap the downloaded file before install ?
<user|34995> Please.. ?
<pepee> unrap?
<user|34995> Hey Pepee, iam Mads and brand new with inastall of Kbuntu
<pepee> user|34995, yeah, I read that already :P
<user|34995> I have downloaded this file onto a usb stick, an pc is raw
<pepee> what do you mean by unrap? (english is not my 1st language)
<pepee> also, what file? the iso (dvd) image?
<user|34995> do i need to do something with the file before its a installation file, (think it was 1.6 gb named 16.04)
<user|34995> ... before i can use the file to installation...
<pepee> ah
<pepee> you have to burn a dvd, or install kubuntu in another usb drive
<pepee> user|34995, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<user|34995> ahhh ha.. goin to read a bit..
<ww1965> Hello everybody! Updated my Kubuntu to 16.04 today. Now I've got trouble with my Intel Graphics Adapter. Cannot get resolution > 1024x768. Created a xorg.conf file to explizitly tell Linux how to configure, but that did not take effect. Can somebody help my please?
<pepee> user|34995, well, you could watch some videos, there are many out there on how to install kubuntu
<ww1965> Well, I'm familar with installing Kubuntu for some years. I do not think that is an issue of wrong installation. On another machine using ATI-card everything went cool...
<pepee> ww1965, I guess you need some pass some flags to the kernel. also, you could ask in #intel-gfx
<ww1965> That might be a good idea. Trials to fix the issue using xrandr with --mode option did not take effect. So changing some kernel flags hopefully will help. Thank you!
<pepee> ww1965, yw
<user|34995> thanx.. goin to go out for i while and try read,, will bee back ,, thnx again.
<viewer|63042> Hi ! I have an issue when encrypting th swap partition after to have installed Kubuntu...
<viewer|63042> " ecryptfs-setup-swap " in the terminal, and the result is:
<viewer|63042> WARNING: [/dev/zram0] is a RAM device, skipping.
<viewer|63042> WARNING: [/dev/zram1] is a RAM device, skipping.
<viewer|63042> WARNING: there were no usable swap devices to be encrypted. Exiting.
<viewer|63042> any reason why??
<viewer|63042> even if I delete the swap and create a new one and run after ecryptfs-setup-swapm the swap is not encrypted either...
<genii> viewer|63042: Perhaps take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/463661/encrypted-swap-partition-for-14-04
<viewer|63042> @genii: thanks !   I will try it
<viewer|92862> hi all, first of all sorry for my english... I have a problem, I installed Kubuntu 16.04 on a usb but I can't connect to the wifi... some help?
<andy123> viewer|92862: where are you stuck?
<andy123> is your router listed in the network manager?
<andy123> (the access point name)
<Guest14409> Hey folks, I'm doing a fresh install of 16.04 and the installer has hung at keyboard layout
<Guest14409> Does anyone have any suggestions
<Guest14409> ?
<Guest14409> It simply won't move forwards
<Guest14409> Now it has closed and I can't get it to launch again
<bprompt_> Guest14409:     what make and model of pc do  you have?
<Guest14409> bprompt_: custom build, AMD FX 8320, nvidia gtx 760, 24GB RAM
<Guest14409> bprompt_: and now nothing but konversation seems to be functioning
<bprompt_> Guest14409:    so, it did install then?
<Guest14409> Well, it partially installed I think but then the installer failed. Then I ran it again and now I can't get the installer back up
<Guest14409> Nor can I get firefox up
<Guest14409> Nor can I get konsole to do anything
<Guest14409> Kickoff doesn't budge when I click on it
<bprompt_> Guest14409:    so... how are you running konversation then?   liveusb session?
<Guest14409> Yeah, everything else in the live session has stopped working
<matt1> Guest14409: reboot into a new liveusb session.  try picking the keyboard without autodetect
<Guest14409> Alright, back in a few
<kubuntu_> this installer just does not want to agree with me
<kubuntu_> bprompt_: I'm back
<kubuntu_> The installer now just crashes at the keyboard section
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_, Have you tried to just plug in a different keyboard to get through the installation?
<kubuntu_> Yeah
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:    did you try choosing the keyboard manually as matt1 suggested?
<kubuntu_> I did indeed
<bprompt_> ahemm
<kubuntu_> And unfortuantely there's nothing that comes up in the crash message that provides any useful data
<YankDownUnder> So when the choice comes up, are you just clicking "next" - or doing something else? BTW, what type of keyboard - a USB plugged in type of keyboard...?
<kubuntu_> YankDownUnder: So I make sure to select english by myself and then it crashes
<kubuntu_> The keyboard that I was using a minute ago was a USB keyboard but I'm currently using a PS/2 leyboard
<kubuntu_> *Keyboard
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:    ok... hmmm what you can try is.... boot again to it, once at the very beginning, when you see the circle icon at the bottom of the screen, at the very beginning of the bootup, press Esc, that should take you to the boot up menu, with several options, if you press F6, it'd have some things you can uncheck, so it doesn't load some drivers
<YankDownUnder> In the BIOS of this machine, have you changed/configured any settings for USB/ps2? In most BIOS, you can enable/disable "legacy"...
<kubuntu_> YankDownUnder: the PS/2 ports are enabled if that's what you're asking
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:    what I suspect is either videocard driver issue, or some APM driver, some hardware incompatibility with the driver it's trying to load
<kubuntu_> bprompt_: so what driver should I unload?
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:    ok... hmmm what you can try is.... boot again to it, once at the very beginning, when you see the circle icon at the bottom of the screen, at the very beginning of the bootup, press Esc, that should take you to the boot up menu, with several options, if you press F6, it'd have some things you can uncheck, so it doesn't load some drivers
<kubuntu_> This is a liveUSB by the way. I made it with unetbootin
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:   hmmm you know, you can just get the iso and burn it :)
<kubuntu_> bprompt_: so untick all of those
<kubuntu_> bprompt_: true, but I don't have a DVD handy
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:    untick some, just a few, one I can think of is acpi and apm maybe
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_, On a machine I was just working on - there's an option in BIOS to "enable legacy support" for USB and PS/2 => I enabled them and several issues disappeared...however, as bprompt_ mentioned, it could be an IRQ/DMA issue with the graphics card...therefore, disabling some drivers as they load...
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:   the iso burns to dvd or usb, just the same
<kubuntu_> Tell you guys what, I'm gonna take a little break from this and come back in a few.
<kubuntu_> I am going to power this off for the time being
<YankDownUnder> kubuntu_, Need a hammer? I've got a nice one...
<kubuntu_> I'll probably be back later
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:     get a coke, put some mozart on, give it 30mins or so :)
<bprompt_> I also have mp3s of rainfall, thunderstorms and running creeks, those are great =)
<YankDownUnder> Mozart, yes - Coke? No...(poison)
<bprompt_> kubuntu_:   or just watch Office Space movie, that'll get you 2hrs =)
<YankDownUnder> "That's my stapler."
<bprompt_> hehe
<hydrogen> Does anyone happen to know what 16.04 did that broke the /etc/hosts file?
<hydrogen> well, more importantly how to fix it
<YankDownUnder> hydrogen, Did you have a customised "hosts" and now it's borked, or...?
<hydrogen> Yes
<hydrogen> well, if by borked you mean completely ignored :)
<hydrogen> then we are in agreement
<hydrogen> my nssswitch.conf shows files being first still
<hydrogen> everything on google about it didn't help, and seems older
<YankDownUnder> hydrogen, Hmm...so you've "re-customised" it and then restarted networking and it's just not doing what it's supposed to be doing, right?
<YankDownUnder> hydrogen, ..or something simiar...
<hydrogen> yeah
<hydrogen> I've tried disabling dnsmasq, disabling network manager, reenabling both, enabling some of both
<hydrogen> punching my router in the face
<hydrogen> but the same hosts works fine on my os x machine so I'm fairly confident it's not an error in there
<YankDownUnder> hydrogen, Just for giggles and grins - did you "recreate" a new hosts file...? Just asking so I can paint a good picture in my mind, bro...
<hydrogen> I haven't, because I have no idea what the default would be
<YankDownUnder> hydrogen, So in going through the KDE control centre and checking/changing network settings, nothing is affecting the /etc/hosts file in the least? And you've edited the same /etc/hosts file to reflect what you're already using on your OSX box...?
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> sorry, I got distracted
#kubuntu 2016-05-26
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody
<rodolfojcj> does someone know if the History tab of KMenu in Kubuntu 16.04 has some kind of sorting settings ?
<rodolfojcj> I tried to find them without luck
<rodolfojcj> it seems to me the applications entries in that history are ordered by usage frequency
<rodolfojcj> but I would like to order them by most recently used
<mattfly_5> hello
<mattfly_5>  kubuntu users
<valorie> hello mattfly_5
<mattfly_5> :)
<mattfly_5> for some reason i've lost the audio levels system tray, the volume indicator and level
<mattfly_5> i could get it back after installing kmix, but it is not the same that ir was before
<mattfly_5> on kubuntu 16.04
<mattfly_5> is there any tip to get it back?
<DarinMiller> mattfly_5: Sounds like you accidently deleted your system tray.  Ensure widgets are unlocked an add the system tray widget to the panel.
<DarinMiller> mattfly_5: let me know if you need a more detailed "how to"
<mattfly_5> no i don't
<mattfly_5> thanks for the help, i didn't removed the system tray. I was messing arround with pulseaudio and when i saw the speaker icon disappeared from the system tray
<DarinMiller> mattfly_5: did you uninstall PA (pulse audio)?
<mattfly_5> i did reinstalled it
<mattfly_5> reinstall*
<mattfly_5> isn't there a program (e.g a mixer) that is that icon?
<mattfly_5> llike, when i installed kmix a new icon appeared
<DarinMiller> PA now replaces kmix, so you should not need kmix.
<mattfly_5> pulse audio?
<mattfly_5> hm
<mattfly_5> weird
<DarinMiller> Right click on the system tray, and select system tray settings
<mattfly_5> i did
<mattfly_5> there's only the kmix mixer
<DarinMiller> On the General tab, check or recheck the audio volume option.
<mattfly_5> yeah, but there is no audio volume option
<mattfly_5> but PA is intalled, my sound is working and i rebooted twice after it
<DarinMiller> On the Entries tab, ensure Audio volume is set to Auto...
<mattfly_5> yes it is
<DarinMiller> Hmmm.  try removing the panel entirely and re-add a new default panel.
<mattfly_5> i removed kmix from the system, removed the panel and readded it
<mattfly_5> there aren't aby refenrence to audio anymore in the system tray or in its configurations
<DarinMiller> OK, just a sec.  Checking my packages for a PA widget....
<mattfly_5> o gee
<mattfly_5> plasma segmentation fault
<mattfly_5> am i the only one who get so many seg faults while making changes in plasma?
<DarinMiller> I don't make many changes in plasma, but after 16.04, plasmas 5.5.5 and up, plasma has been very stable.
<DarinMiller> I did start with a clean install of 16.04.
<mattfly_5> me too
<DarinMiller> found it.  Install the plasma-pa widget....
<mattfly_5> with changes i mean, dealing with widgets and thing
<mattfly_5> oh
<mattfly_5> ok
<mattfly_5> lol
<mattfly_5> now my cursor desappeared
<mattfly_5> hahaha
<DarinMiller> LOL.
<DarinMiller> You are not having a good day.
<mattfly_5> i must be the most bugging user
<mattfly_5> oh, it reapeared!
<DarinMiller> open a terminal and retart plasma (killall plasmashell && plasmashell &)
<mattfly_5> i do this a lot
<DarinMiller> ensure to close the terminal by typing exit. If you click on the X to close the window, the plasma session will die.
<DarinMiller> What video card?
<mattfly_5> i use nohup
<mattfly_5> yeah, i was using nvidia 740M
<mattfly_5> with nvidia-340 drivers
<mattfly_5> But i trunned it off
<mattfly_5> turnned*
<mattfly_5> back to intel
<DarinMiller> OK.
<valorie> pavucontrol might be useful alongside/instead of plasma-pa
<valorie> I've found it useful in the past
<DarinMiller> yes, pavucontrol is also useful
<mattfly_5> i ha ve it
<mattfly_5> have**
<mattfly_5> hehe, i was trying to create a duplex device when i messed up with pulseaudio and the icon
<mattfly_5> to send like, mic audio and another program audio at the same time as a mic input
<DarinMiller> If you have both a microphone and speakers, duplex is valid.
<mattfly_5> wonders if there was a easier way
<DarinMiller> The PAVU utility is the only way I know to combine all inputs.
<mattfly_5> Thanks Darin !!
<mattfly_5> i got the original icon back now
<DarinMiller> np :)  Good to hear!
<mattfly_5> i have both mics and speakers
<mattfly_5> how to combine the inputs to like, send music and me talking to skype and have isolate audio levels control?
<mattfly_5> actuallt i need that for mixxx
<mattfly_5> I want to interview someone from skype
<DarinMiller> PAVU allows control by device and  application.  Try using Audacity as your recording medium and PAVU will show Audacity on the recording tab when Audacity is recording.
<DarinMiller> You may want to mute or dramatically lower your mic gains.
<mattfly_5> and?
<DarinMiller> During the recording, I recommend selecting Monitor of built in audio Analog stereo on the PA VA recording tab. You can only select this when the recording is enabled.
<mattfly_5> ok
<tarnegar> hi
<tarnegar> :-*
<hangman13us> Guys, is there anyone using Viber x64 on Kubuntu? I have a system crash every time I try to load the application. It said it was installed successfully but every time I run it... something goes wrong.
<hangman13us> :/
<akshat_> Hello.  I am new to open source and want to start contributing. How do I start?
<pepee> hangman13us, what is Viber?
<pepee> hangman13us, also, you could debug the crash by reading your system logs from another computer, through the network
<pepee> akshat_, guess you could start by finding crashes and submitting patches
<pepee> or adding features, and so on
<hangman13us> hi pepee. Viber is VoIP application (gained some market share from Skype) It works on mobile devices and the ID is linked with the number of your phone
<akshat_> @pepee Which type of application should I choose to contribute?
<hangman13us> http://www.viber.com/en/
<pepee> that's... interesting, actually
<pepee> hangman13us, system crash as in, the computer locks up?
<hangman13us> Sorry I made a mistake. Not my whole system. Only Viber App.
<pepee> ah
<hangman13us> It doesn't start at all. I re-installed few times.
<pepee> well, the suggestion is to google any error messages that you can see
<hangman13us> Used to work with previous versions of Viber.
<hangman13us> It is well hidden btw. only shows the directory I used for it.
<hangman13us> And at some point stopped showing it at all. I just press the icon and nothing happens.
<hangman13us> just wanted to see if someone else is using this s***t
<hangman13us> and am I the only one experiencing this problem.
<pepee> hangman13us, I'd ask in #ubuntu too
<hangman13us> This is the oddest bit. Viber says it is fully compatible with Ubuntu. And the app even exists in the repository.
<hangman13us> Kubuntu must be similar but I cannot find any valid pack and I manually install it. Then it goes wrong. Will try Ubuntu as well.
<hateball> pepee: You could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<hateball> hangman13us: do you get any feedback if you run the app from a terminal?
<hangman13us> Not really. I'm not so familiar with the terminal.
<hangman13us> How do a start an application in there?
<hangman13us> hateball, I used "<program name> &"
<hateball> hangman13us: open Konsole, start typing viber and press tab, it should complete the name if it's not simply "viber"
<hateball> hangman13us: or try "locate viber" first to see where it is
<hangman13us> It seems to be in "/opt/viber"
<hangman13us> And when I simply use the name of the app it returns information with "\" and combinations of digits and letters like:
<hangman13us> u0432\u4324 and etc.
<hateball> !paste | hangman13us
<ubottu> hangman13us: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pepee> hateball, ask what?
<pepee> oh, that was for akshat_
<hateball> pepee: oh, yes
<hateball> my bad
<hateball> Too much blood in my caffeeine system
<pepee> hehe
<hangman13us> took a while to make it: http://imgur.com/gLRfO9J
<hangman13us> hateball, ubottu - this is the return from trying to launch the Viber through my konsole.
<hateball> uh... that looks broken
<hateball> hangman13us: try running: /opt/viber/Viber
<hateball> exactly like that
<hangman13us> I'm not even sure I installed it correctly :/ will try
<hangman13us> hateball you're right: http://imgur.com/XFBgmo5
<hangman13us> But can this be because I run Kubuntu and not Ubuntu? I don't think KDE will screw it up...
<hangman13us> Just can't be. Most likely I failed to install properly.
<hangman13us> And I installed and removed it few times already. Maybe just the release is wrong.
<hateball> hangman13us: eh... is that from Konsole?
<acheron_uk> seems to run here
<hangman13us> yes
<hateball> hangman13us: What GPU/driver are you using?
<hangman13us> Hm. I'm not such an expert... sorry.
<hangman13us> I just installed Kubuntu and updated it with all I found in I-net.
<hangman13us> and installed few applications I'm using.
<hateball> hangman13us: run this in a terminal "lspci -k |nc termbin.com 9999"
<hateball> and give us the resulting url
<hateball> hangman13us: And you are on 16.04 ?
<hangman13us> http://termbin.com/tj20
<hangman13us> 15 I think the LTS version (whatever the latest LTS was).
<hateball> 16.04 is current LTS, 14.04 is older
<hateball> hangman13us: what does "cat /etc/issue" say?
<hangman13us> 14.04
<hangman13us> 14.04.4 LTS \n \l to be precise.
<hateball> hangman13us: alright, then try "sudo apt-get install libqt5gui5" then run Viber again
<hangman13us> maybe time to upgrade?
<acheron_uk> certainly runs here on 16.04 - or a least launches seemingly ok
<hateball> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<hateball> googling suggests it's built against qt5 libs which are default not installed in 14.04
<hateball> hangman13us: so try installing the package above ^
<hangman13us> hateball, I did. It gives the same message as before.
<hangman13us> The one with the \u and digits.
<hateball> hangman13us: try re-installing the viber package
<hangman13us> okay
<acheron_uk> also seems to have it's own bundled qt5 libraries
<hangman13us> guys, I remove it.
<hangman13us> If I have the pack viber.deb in my downloads folder I should be able to install it using: sudo apt-get install VIBER
<hateball> hangman13us: No
<hangman13us> But it always says cannot find it.
<hangman13us> and I install it with the package manager.
<hateball> hangman13us: apt works against the repositories. if you want to sideload packages you use "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<acheron_uk> the dependency list in the package is very short, so they may have built it just assuming something a bit newer than 14.04
<hateball> running ldd against it would tell
<hateball> I do not have a 14.04 machine to test with myself tho
<hangman13us> Do I have to use full path to the *.deb file?
<hangman13us> as it says no such file or directory.
<hateball> hangman13us: In case you are not in the files directory, yes
<hateball> cd ~/Downloads
<hangman13us> THank you guys. MAybe it seems strange for people more advanced than myself but now I cannot tell if it has finished the job or not...
<hangman13us> http://imgur.com/MauPbt6
<hangman13us> Should be completed I guess.
<hangman13us> It works fine at the moment, thou I'm not sure what actually we did. I assume I've repeated the same steps I did on my own earlier. I used the graphic way thou.
<hangman13us> But the update bit was what I didn't complete earlier. And it seems this fixed it.
<hangman13us> Missing library I assume?
<hateball> hangman13us: Yes, the missing Qt5 library
<hateball> hangman13us: so you are saying the application starts fine now?
<hangman13us> Thanks hateball, I will read this now: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libqt5gui5
<hateball> hangman13us: basically it is files needed by the Viber application to render a GUI
<hangman13us> And thanks for your patience I know I'm a noob at the moment but trying to get more familiar with Linux and use it better.
<hateball> hangman13us: That's what we are here for :)
<hangman13us> I see.
<hateball> Everyone is a beginner at first
<hangman13us> I know, but many people drop it before they get closer to Linux so they use it on their own.
<hangman13us> ;)
<samuele> Hi, I have a problem. I added the kubuntu backport ppa but now I want to return to the default app version. So I want to downgrade the applications and to remove the ppa. I tried with the command ppa-purge but when I wrote in the terminal this command "sudo ppa-purge ppa:/kubuntu-ppa/backports" the output of the terminal was this
<samuele> Updating packages lists
<samuele> PPA to be removed: /kubuntu-ppa backports
<samuele> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: /kubuntu-ppa backports
<samuele> I don't know what to do now
<acheron_uk> needs to be 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'
<acheron_uk> you have a / that shouldn't be there
<samuele> Many thanks!. It was a silly problem luckyly. It seem to be resolved now
<samuele> ( ﾟヮﾟ)
<ttomovcik> Anyone from CZ/SK?
<hateball> !cz | ttomovcik
<ubottu> ttomovcik: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<otjura> how glitchy has 16.04 been for ya'll?
<yossarianuk> otjura: once I updated Plasma to 5.6.4 its been great
<viewer|92272> hey
<lordievader> o/
<viewer|92272> i have a question
<BluesKaj> then ask
<viewer|92272> how can i minimize my tabs
<viewer|92272> in my panel
<BluesKaj> tabs in the panel...what tabs ?
<viewer|92272> i mean tabs of tasksbar
<BluesKaj> viewer|92272, is this a language problem, perhaps you're using the wrong word?
<youzi> you ren me
<youzi> wo de xi tong gang zhuang hao zen me liu lan qi yong bu liao
<youzi> bang mang a
<youzi> wei shen me liu lan qi yong bu liao a
<youzi> da bu kai lian jie
<Pici> !zh | youzi
<ubottu> youzi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<slawek> hello
<slawek> I'm an dumbass, and I've deleted my repositories for Kubuntu 16.04 list w/o making a backup, you can congratulate me
<slawek> I'm looking for a list of repositories for hours, but it's hard to find, especially for Polish edition
<slawek> does anybody has any hint where I can find those?
<marco-parillo> slawek: Have you tried this?
<marco-parillo> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<slawek> marco-parillo: sure, but they are rather for ubuntu than kubu
<slawek> isn't that an issue?
<slawek> they might differ somehow
<marco-parillo> I would see what that tool generates for Ubuntu XX and compare it to my Kubuntu YY version.
<marco-parillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16712060/
<BluesKaj> slawek, no they are the same  repos , your desktop determines the packages
<slawek> BluesKaj, marco-parillo, ok, thats's clear - lots of thanks for help :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> If you are interested in learning about packaging and how Kubuntu Linux is put together, the please do come to the DoJo in 25 minutes
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> see kubuntu.org/news
<jimarvan> hello there! :)
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Bundestrojaner> nvidia released a new driver (361.45), when will it be available in the driver manager?
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, does nvidia say the driver works with our gpu? if so just run sudo apt install nvidia-361
<BluesKaj> your gpu rather
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: yes, they list it for my gpu on their site
<Bundestrojaner> but i don't want to download it there
<acheron_uk> it is in the driver ppa already I think https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Bundestrojaner> acheron_uk: this file says "For GeForce 6 and 7 series GPUs use `nvidia-304`" why?
<Bundestrojaner> nvidia lists 361 for my 670
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, i wasn't recommending you download it from nvidia
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: i know
<Bundestrojaner> you recommended to install it with apt-get
<acheron_uk> geforce 6/7 cards are not the same as 600/700 series
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, theymean the 6000 series not 600
<Bundestrojaner> ok, got it
<Bundestrojaner> they really mean the 6000-series from 2004
<Bundestrojaner> thx
<BluesKaj> my 8400 GS still uses the 340
<Bundestrojaner> so i shall install it with apt-get install nvidia-361?
<acheron_uk> I'm on a 7xx (re-branded 6xx) and the 361 or 364 driver is fine
<Bundestrojaner> i'm still on 352, but wot flickers since 9.15
<Bundestrojaner> the forum says, the new nvidia-driver fix it
<Bundestrojaner> btw: really strange that windows and linux have similar bugs...
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj, acheron_uk: so i shall install it with apt-get install nvidia-361?
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, if you have the ubuintu-graphics-ppa then you'll get the newest 361, otherwise you'll get the 361 default version
<Bundestrojaner> ok, thx!
<Bundestrojaner> is it possible to upgrade a 14.04 lts to the newest non-lts?
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: not easily, but why wouldn't you want to move to 16.04?
<Bundestrojaner> Pici: it didn't offer the update yet
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: it won't automatically offer the update until July 21st
<Pici> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Bundestrojaner> ubottu: but i don't need a lts
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bundestrojaner> Pici
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: its a real pain to upgrade to a non-supported release.  Since Ubuntu does not allow skipping releases for non-ltses, you'd need to upgrade to 14.10, then to 15.04, then to 15.10... which will reach its end of life in July anyway, so you would then upgrade to 16.04.
<Pici> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bundestrojaner> Pici: ok. so i update to 6.04 lts next. can i update from it to the next non-lts release?
<jimarvan> hi, does anyone know if there is going to be a new AMD catalyst release for ubuntu 16.04?
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: if you meant 16.04, then yes, you can, but 16.10 won't be released until October
<Pici> Ubuntu release numbers are based on the YEAR.MONTH of release
<Bundestrojaner> Pici: i just don't want to stay at 16.04 lts till next lts release
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: thats fine. Just be aware that non-lts releases now are only supported for 9 months, so you'll need to be on-top of upgrading as new releases become available.
<Bundestrojaner> Pici: no problem, i will do upgrades when they become available
<Bundestrojaner> Pici: my question was only: can i upgrate from an lts to a non-lts release
<Bundestrojaner> so i upgrade to 16.04 lts and then to 16.10 non-lts?
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: yes
<Bundestrojaner> Pici: thx :)
<wolferz> If someone could help, I'd greatly appreciate it. My Distribution Upgrade has hung, I cannot terminate the process using system monitor. I have lost access to dolphin file manager, and sudo apt-get update returns following error at the end: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wolferz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wolferz>  
<andy123> wolferz: how do you know its hung?
<valorie> !silent
<wolferz> because when I click on it, there is no screen, just an image of whatever was in front of it before I brought it back to the front, and it only had 12 minutes left when it hung, but it has now been over an hour, and not once has information redisplayed on the window andy123
<andy123> it it using cpu still?
<wolferz> system monitor states Name, Username, PID, TTY, Niceness, CPU %, CPU Time, IO Read, IO Write, Virtual Size, Memory, Shared Mem, Relative Start Time, Command, X11 Memory, Window Title
<wolferz> , root, -1, 28781, , 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, , 0, 0, , 0, Distribution Upgrade
<wolferz> oh that didn't work, sorry
<wolferz> CPU is unknown
<wolferz> username is root, -1
<wolferz> memory and shared memory is blank
<andy123> wolferz: I'm not sure how long the upgrade is supposed to take
<andy123> it can take well over an hour, depending on your system and packages
<wolferz> It was going great, it downloaded everything hours ago, installed, I think it was on configure, it was right before the cleanup step, and only had 12 minutes remaining over an hour ago.
<wolferz> It also broke the dolphin file manager, I cannot access my filesystem with dolphin, and I think it uninstalled kodi as well
<andy123> well, probably the critical phase of the upgrade is already done then
<andy123> can you reboot and see the dpkg status?
<wolferz> I cannot reboot from the kde menu, I can try from terminal if you think it will boot back up? When I attempt to sudo dpkg --configure -a it states database is locked by another process, advise how to proceed?
<genii> That means wait a little while and then try the command again. Odds are automatic updates are running in the background, it will free up once that finishes
#kubuntu 2016-05-27
<carizzo> Hello my machine work ubuntu?
<carizzo> motherboard MSI G41M-s01
<carizzo> intel e5800
<carizzo> 2gb ram
<carizzo> intel g41 express chipset
<carizzo> Kubuntu*
<schnoodles> Hey how do I set konsole to use xterm-256color instead of xterm without doing it through bashrc?
<mario__> good morning everyone
<mario__> how i take to install whatsapp on kubuntu?
<ModManMatt> evening
<hateball> If only
<ModManMatt> had kubuntu running a few weeks now on a realy old mac mini v1 1.6ghz dual core with 2gb ram 32bit
<ModManMatt> runs pretty good
<ModManMatt> in comparison i found windows 10 actualy ran smoother but had less driver support
<valorie> !info whatsapp
<ubottu> Package whatsapp does not exist in xenial
<valorie> didn't think so
<lordievader> valorie: You can make use the web client.
<lordievader> Works quite decent.
<valorie> lordievader: I got rid of it, but someone earlier was asking
 * valorie has telegram and testing mattermost
<valorie> of course they left the chan before I investigated
<lordievader> I see.
<jez3652> Kubuntu 16.04 support skylake graphics
<jez3652> Oh. A human!!
<jez3652> Wow!
<jez3652> Let me do that again
<jez3652> Just checking to see if this version support Skylake graphics card from Intel
<lordievader> Not sure... You could make a live-usb and test it.
<jez3652> I'm running Mint (latest) at the moment and it's causing grief
<jez3652> Downloading now :)
<jez3652> No worries. Won't keep you.
<yossarianuk> jez3652: Running Skylake/Nvidia hybrid here
<jez3652> Thanks for input
<yossarianuk> intel works fine.
<jez3652> Sounds promising.
<yossarianuk> Strongly recommend using the plasma 5.6 backports ppa
<yossarianuk> (not for intel issues just its better generally)
<jez3652> I'm being lazy now but there are gaps in my knowledge. Backports?
<jez3652> In a nutshell?
<yossarianuk> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/XyzeaMysWFB
<yossarianuk> its a PPA so you can run later plasma versions in 16.04
<jez3652> You are a gentleman! Thanks for your help. I'm sure I can dig out the rest. Nice to know you're there though :)
<yossarianuk> 16.04 released with plasma 5.5.5 - the ppa has 5.6.4 and it has various improvements and fixes bugs
<jez3652> ok
<jez3652> understand
<jez3652> upgrade!
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jez3652> Googling now (or rather ducking  them)
<jez3652> Big help. thanks so much
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sauron_> hi all, does anyone know how to fix my grub problem, heres what boot-repair says: http://paste2.org/9O1W2U3c
<genii> sauron_: Please give a brief description of your grub problem
<sauron_> im dual booting windows 10, grub was working fine until i thought id try manjaro, installed it over ubuntu, rebooted, grub gave me that minimal-bash thing and said it was still ubuntu grub at the top
<sauron_> ive reinstalled kubunto back over manjaro hoping it would fix it, it didnt, i just tried boot-repair that says something about efi and gives me that url to paste to ppl that might be able to help
<acheron_uk> not something I'm great with I'm afraid
<acheron_uk> I know there are some people good at analysing those on the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk, join #ubuntu and ask for EriC^^, he's an expert on uefi/boot and dualboot with windows and ubuntu
<BluesKaj> sorry acheron_uk I meant sauron_
<BluesKaj> sauron_, join #ubuntu and ask for EriC^^, he's an expert on uefi/boot and dualboot with windows and ubuntu
<acheron_uk> handy to know BluesKaj
 * acheron_uk saves for future reference
<BluesKaj> yeah , he's a great guy , but he lives in Lebanon where it's pretty late now
<sauron_> will do
<sauron_> ahh
<andy123> hi all, I have a problem with Kubuntu 16.04. As soon as I put a window on fullscreen, the screen is dimmed
<andy123> and maximized has the same effect
<andy123> I already disabled all engery saving options
<JunkHunk> hello I am using xchat2 does anybody know if there is a way to find old history?
<BluesKaj> JunkHunk, does xchat2 file logs in your home folder?
<OerHeks> not standard enabled AFAIK, answered that in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> too bad, konversation does tho
<JunkHunk> BluesKaj there is a .xchat2 hidden folder and there I can find txt files for each of my favourite channels but...only for the one or two last days
<OerHeks> JunkHunk,  but we keep irc logs too, official channels
<OerHeks> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/27/%23kubuntu.html
<OerHeks> 10 minute lag, nice
<JunkHunk> eer...
<JunkHunk> unrealengine
<JunkHunk> not stayed
<JunkHunk> but thanks for the info anyway
<genii> Hm, actual bolts
#kubuntu 2016-05-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<ScarletEmperer> help
<ScarletEmperer> ignore
<BluesKaj> ScarletEmperer, ignore?
<Quantos> So I upgraded to 16.04 and I can't install virtualbox-5.0
<BluesKaj> Quantos:  is virtualizer enabled in your BIOS/UEFI ?
<Quantos> Yeah
<Quantos> It was running before I upgraded
<BluesKaj> so what happens when you try to install VB5 ?
<Quantos> Now I'm saying screw it and blow it all out and start over with a fresh install
<Quantos> It gives me some error that not all the dependancies were met
<Quantos> And I can't install it at all through the software centre, it simply won't find it on a search
<BluesKaj> Quantos:  open a terminal, sudo apt install virtualbox
<Quantos> I did
<BluesKaj> and?\
<Quantos> I need a pastebin I think
<Quantos> Just a sex
<Quantos> sec
<Quantos> sorry
<Quantos> DOH
<BluesKaj> ok , dependency problem, run sudo dpkg --configure -a , but update and upgrade first
<Quantos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16767254/
<acheron_uk> are you trying wanting to install the version from the virtualbox site or the one in the ubuntu archive
<Quantos> I want the one from the vb site, but I've tried with both
<BluesKaj> Quantos:  make sure you have your multiverse repos enabled
<Quantos> Where do I do that again?
<acheron_uk> so you downloaded the .deb from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<acheron_uk> or added 'deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib' to your sources.list?
<BluesKaj> install muon, it'wiil be in your software sources, the software center is hopeless
<Quantos> It doesn't seem to matter what I type in to the software centre it looks at me like I'm a lump
<Quantos> Well, okay, maybe I am a lump, but it doesn't have to look like that
<Quantos> Little humor to lighten my mood, sorry guys
<acheron_uk> you on 64 bit?
<Quantos> Yeah
<BluesKaj> seems to me your sources.list is missing some repos or they're disabled
<acheron_uk> a should be foolproof way should be....
<acheron_uk> DL http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.0.20/virtualbox-5.0_5.0.20-106931~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<acheron_uk> cd into the download folder in terminal
<acheron_uk> then 'sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-5.0_5.0.20-106931~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb'
<acheron_uk> then 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<Quantos> Guys
<Quantos> I'm a frickin' tard - I had downloaded virtualbox-5.0 "wily"
<Quantos> I think that's the problem
<Quantos> I'm terribly sorry
<acheron_uk> it's not going to help. lol
<Quantos> No?
<Quantos> Okay, back to work then
<Quantos> I just figured I'd better confess to that
<acheron_uk> I mean it could be the problem or part of it
<acheron_uk> wily version may have different dep versions
<Quantos> Ah
<Quantos> Once this disk finishes copying I'll get back on that
<BluesKaj> Quantos:  still think installing muon will help you figure out your sources problem, since it seems to me you definitely have one
<Quantos> How do I install Muon though?
<Quantos> I thought we were stuck with discover
<acheron_uk> sudo apt install muon
<BluesKaj> in the terminal , sudo apt install muon
<Quantos> I think from now on I'm just going to take every question I have and precede it with sudo apt-get  :D
<acheron_uk> we got a new version of muon put in xenial in addition to discover :)
<acheron_uk> I avoid the various 'software centers' if I can
<Quantos> It's churning away with muon
<acheron_uk> mostly just a pain in the ***
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk:  I use muon mostly as a reference for package management for info etc
<acheron_uk> that's about all I use it for as well
<Quantos> It says that vb is installing
<Quantos> Excellent guys
<Quantos> I don't know how you talked me through it and kept your minds
<Quantos> But well done
 * Quantos mounts his purple flying unicorn and takes off
<abhishek_> hi]
<Guest8491> how can I install adobe reader in kubuntu 16.04
<Guest8491> acroread is not in apt-cache pkgnames
<Guest8491> is there any ppa available.
<mparillo> Looks deprecated per: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/1176131/comments/14 PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~llxdev/+archive/ubuntu/xenial
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1176131 in acroread (Ubuntu) "Please add Acroread package to the Partner repository for Ubuntu Saucy and Trusty" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<mparillo> Note I have not tried it. Is there some PDF feature Okular does not support.
<abhigenie92> mparillo, adding comments
<abhigenie92> it does but isn't clean
<abhigenie92>  Please check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16769827/. Even though my repo is mention sources, it doesn't get updated.
<acheron_uk> I don't think adobereader has had versions in the partner repo since raring (13.04) or saucy (13.10)
<Quantos> Did they ever have a distro named Blazing Bi**h?  Just wondering if they named one after my ex
<Quantos> ;)
<acheron_uk> warty warthog may come close for some......
<Quantos> Oh, I went out with her sister
<Quantos> This is strange, is system monitor not very accurate?
<Quantos> I have my vm's running now and it only shows 4.6GB RAM used, it should be over 8GB
<acheron_uk> I don't think VB grabs all the ram it's allocated until the VM actually needs it
<Quantos> Oh, okay, I don't remember when I saw it take it all, I don't look that often
<luffy_> hi does anyone know what the bioset process is? There are about 10 processes shown in ksysguard
<luffy_> Of course, I searched google and haven't gotten any meaningful results. It seems to be a kernel process but I can't view memory information and don't anything about it.
<luffy_> whoami
<Fuel> hi everyone
<ubuntuy> hay
<ubuntuy> hay
<yuriy> Hello. For Some reason when i want to remove the recent files in the start menu there is no such submenu
<yuriy> how to restore this default functionality
<yuriy> recent apps can be restored
<yuriy> sorry, i mean recent apps cleaning works
<yuriy> and files can't be launched from that menu, only shown
<DarinMiller> yuriy: The recent files launch error is a known bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363337
<ubottu> KDE bug 363337 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Recent docs/history shortcuts in kicker/kickoff fail when clicked with "Could not find any application or handler..." error" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<DarinMiller> It's been patched, so I should make its way to the repos eventually.
<Elton> hi, i need help for install telepathy-morse, i can not install because it does not find the Telepathy Qt5
<DarinMiller> Elton: Which version of Kubuntu?
<Elton> 16.04
<Elton> kde 5.6
<DarinMiller> Elton: at the konsole, if you type: apt list libtele*  does it show libtelepathy-qt5-0?
<Elton> yes -  libtelepathy-qt5-0/xenial,now 0.9.6.1-0ubuntu3 amd64 [installed]
<Elton> yes libtelepathy-qt5-0/xenial,now 0.9.6.1-0ubuntu3 amd64 [installed]
<Elton> DarinMiller: yes libtelepathy-qt5-0/xenial,now 0.9.6.1-0ubuntu3 amd64 [installed]
<Elton> hi, i need help for install telepathy-morse, i can not install because it does not find the Telepathy Qt5
<kiet> why kubuntu 16 switch to old kde theme from time to time ?
<mparillo> It sometimes seems to use the old oxygen icons on the Applications Launcher immediately upon a fresh install, but I was told that it was a caching issue. Otherwise I have not seen it.
<mparillo> I am not good at searching bugs.kde.org, but I found nothing. I did find this: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/3pse8f/plasma_5_cursor_icon_changes_to_the_kde_classic/
<kiet_> i'm checking the link , thank you maprillo
<Lines> Hmm this is a very decent IRC web interface
<Lines> So quick question, for some reason my visual bell is only working on the window that it "beeps" from rather then flashing the entire desktop. I remember I used to be able to get the whole desktop to invert when I used it before. Any ideas?
#kubuntu 2016-05-29
<Lostfound> hey guyz
<Lostfound> im runing kubuntu 15.x is it safe to upgrade to 16.4 through software upgrades?
<user|12806> Can anyone tell me what 'Run Chat' is?
<Lostfound> a little more specific?
<c31f4d0r> good evening! I'm trying to record my screen using ( DESKTOP RECORDER ) RecordtNow only that the program only records the notebook microphone audio and not the audio of the site you want . already tried all settings ... can someone give me a hint ?
<user|12806> I was looking for an irc client in my newly installed Kubuntu 16.10 as it was included in a previous version, instead, when I typed chat in the search box, I was only given 'Run Chat', when I clicked that, nothing happened. I'd like to know what it is.
<Lostfound> probably some irc client
<Lostfound> but strange that nothing happened
<valorie> user|12806: konversation should be provided by default
<valorie> but I've never seen "run chat"
<valorie> c31f4d0r: that isn't kde or kubuntu software -- perhaps ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> there are more people there
<c31f4d0r> thanks valorie
<valorie>  user|12806 huh, I see that run chat too
<valorie> irc is irc though
<c31f4d0r> I'm giving up...
<user|12806> I did find 'Konversation' eventually, but this 'Run Chat' worried me...
<Dragnslcr> Looks like "chat" is some command line utility
<valorie>  when I type irc in krunner, "applications" listed konversation
<Dragnslcr> So that's why you get "Run chat"
<valorie> right, there may be some old x command, run chat
<valorie> I doubt it will do anything
<valorie> type it in a konsole and see!
<user|12806> I'd better not. This is my 3rd installation this week. I had enough of 'broken' Kubuntu's
<user|12806> Anyone knows how an old Kubuntu 14.10 (my personal favorite) can be downloaded and where and why is it not available any more?
<dax> 14.10 hasn't had security updates since 2015. Using it is a rather terrible idea.
<user|12806> Well, at least that was stable.
<user|12806> What's my best option then?
<user|12806> ...if we talk about stability
<valorie> 16.04 is an LTS, and very stable
<valorie> what problems have you had with it?
<valorie> especially with backports it is smooth as silk
<N3X15> Is there a known issue with mouse pointer being wildly offset on the Kubuntu-CI build?
<N3X15> Just want to make sure I'm not going crazy
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *jaw drops*
<user|memo> download in USB key
<user|12806> valorie no, really, I haven't had problems with 16 for now, if we discount a couple of bugs. but this is the third one I'm installing after 15.10 was corrupt, 14.04 started giving me error messages on every click after only one day I've been using it
<user|12806> valorie I must say, I've never seen a more stable one than the good old 14.10 I've been using last year
<mparillo> I agree 14.10 was great, but the closest thing now is 14.04 which is getting a bit long in the tooth.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> N3X15 what kubuntu ci build?
<N3X15> Uh, not sure
<N3X15> I'm hooked up to the PPA
<N3X15> It's been screwy for several days, at least
<darin> valorie or anyone: YY akonadi is not running, but when I attempt to start is as mentioned here https://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi#Controlling_the_Akonadi_server, message says it is not installed. apt intall says it already is.
<darin> apt install^
<valorie> for me akonadi, kmail etc was removed during the upgrade from the 3 PPAs
<valorie> however, since plasma isn't started, I'll probably just shut it down from a tty
<valorie> until there is something new to try
<user|confused> so im trying to do a guided install of 16.04 (manual keeps failing), and my swap is being assigned as 93gb. what in the world?
<alexo> What's the worst thing that can happen by running an unsupported version of Kubuntu like 14.10?
<valorie> alexo: you will get no security updates
<valorie> imo if you want to stay an older release, stick to LTS
<valorie> 14.04, or 16.04 -- granted, the leap is huge between
<valorie> even 12.04 is still supported with security updates
<Guest51562> how can i check if something is built into my kernel?
<valorie> something?
<Guest51562> specifically, vfio-pci
<valorie> hmm, you could ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Guest51562> okay, checking there
<valorie> the kernel is not Kubuntu's remit
<Guest51562> ??
<valorie> Guest51562: what I mean is that the kernel team does the kernel, while we do KDE packages
<valorie> nobody in our team is also on the kernel team
<Guest51562> Oh, okay
<D-rex> anyone know how to fix the kde connect dolphin error "Invalid object path: /modules/kdeconnect/devices/35.14.206.23/sftp"? I get this error while trying to view files on my phone
<valorie> D-rex: make sure you have the same version of kdeconnect on your phone as you do on your computer
<D-rex> valorie: how do I update my desktop kde connect on 16.04... its version 0.8 phone is version 0.9
<D-rex> i ran apt-get update but it's not detecting the new version or the repo isnt updating version
<D-rex> nm there the same version was looking at wrong packge
<D-rex> they're
<benve> ciao
<valorie> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 50 kB, installed size 202 kB
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I think it's in a PPA
<valorie> darn, he stopped maintaining that
<valorie> I also have 0.8, and I'm on 16.10 already
<stephan> Hello all. I have kubuntu 16.04 and when i log into KDE i have suspend to ram after 30 minutes. Is there a possibility that sddm can have the same suspend to ram time without logging into kde first?
<valorie> I rarely or never logout
<stephan> The PC in question is for guests and also sometimes started with wake-on-lan. So the PC is sometimes started to sddm without logging in to kde and then sometimes running for days. I would like that suspend to ram also works from sddm without logging in kde first.
<valorie> I dunno
<valorie> SDDM isn't KDE software, unfortunately
<valorie> we're in a tough place because KDM is not supported anymore, and lightdm doesn't fit our requirements
<Kenshiwara> Hello! The drag and drop feature is not working in Chrome when using Dolphin under Kubuntu 16.04. There is also a question on AskUbuntu about that without any answers: https://askubuntu.com/questions/718161/cant-drag-files-from-dolphin-to-chrome - Can anyone help? thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<abhigenie92> the driver manager in kubuntu 16.04 is not working and I wanted to check if I have installed the correct driver
<abhigenie92> Drivers info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16799837/
<BluesKaj> abhigenie92, driver manager is buggy , forget it for now
<abhigenie92> BluesKaj, please check my paste
<BluesKaj> yeah abhigenie92 I did, looks like the 367 driver should be installed
<abhigenie92> BluesKaj, oh thanks! Should I uninstall the current one and install that one then,
<abhigenie92> what could be a clean way to remove it?
<abhigenie92> nvidia-367-dev and nvidia-367 are available via apt-get
<BluesKaj> just do, sudo apt install nvidia-367 the installed driver will automatcally be disabled
<abhigenie92> should I sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* before?
<BluesKaj> no need
<abhigenie92> I am space issues.
<abhigenie92> am-have
<BluesKaj> well that's up to you'
<BluesKaj> doubt you will gain much space unless your / is getting full ,if that' the case run autoremove and autoclean
<abhigenie92> okay, how did you figure it was nvidia-367. There are other options also mentioned there
<abhigenie92> like nvidia-364
<BluesKaj> because it's recommended
<abhigenie92> oh yeah, is there any other way apart from driver manager to check what else drivers I need to install.
<BluesKaj> that's the driver the driver manager would recommend if it wasn't broken
<abhigenie92> doesn't sudo ubuntu-drivers devices do the same?
<abhigenie92> I mean from the output should I install something else also?
<BluesKaj> abh you can check on the vidia website to see which linux driver is recommended there, but use the 367 from the repos with apt
<BluesKaj> abhigenie92,^
<abhigenie92> BluesKaj, yeah, I was asking from  sudo ubuntu-drivers devices should I install something else also?
<abhigenie92> I have installed intel-microcode
<BluesKaj> that's optional yes
<MoonUnit`> will have to check 367, last time i checked 364 i had resume problems so stuck with 361
<abhigenie92> I reinstalled because I was having this issue with https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/926199/linux/361-28-crashes-matlab-r2016a/ with nvidia-364
<abhigenie92> I still reinstalling right now to check if it fixes.
<abhishek__> hmmm
<D-rex> Error while trying to view files on my phone with KDEConnect "Invalid object path: /modules/kdeconnect/devices/35.14.206.23/sftp"?
<nikulinlg> Hi all! xfce or lxde for very old PC? Sorry, for my English
<BluesKaj> nikulinlg, how old ?
<eatdroid> hi everyone!
<nikulinlg> BluesKaj, very old. intel core 2 duo, 1 Gb ram, 500 Gb HDD.
<nikulinlg> BluesKaj, sorry for my English
<BluesKaj> nikulinlg, your pc is lacking in RAM, otherwise it's fine , memory is cheap , and it's worth  adding  2 Gigs more. My pc is also dual core and ai added more RAM ., now it runs fine
<BluesKaj> It won't be a gamer machine , but it will fine with kubuntu
<nikulinlg> BluesKaj, ok, thank You! I try to back to life my old PC :-)
<BluesKaj> nikulinlg, my pc is 8 yrs old , still running fine
<david_> SSD disk also makes your computer much more responsive
<BluesKaj> david_, yes I use a samsung evo 850 256GB SSD on this old pc , makes a big difference in response
<geekosopher> hi all
<geekosopher> ubottu: lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<geekosopher> ubottu: kubuntu 16.04 release notes
<ubottu> geekosopher: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geekosopher> ubottu: kubuntu 16.04
<Unit193> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<acheron_uk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<pepee> what the hell happened to the directory viewer in konqueror? :(
<BluesKaj> is konqueror still supported ?
<pepee> I hope
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Not supported in kubuntu
<pepee> I dislike dolphin...
<BluesKaj> not installed by default
<BluesKaj> but in the repos
<pepee> I upgraded from 14.04
<pepee> been upgrading since... dunno how many years
<rabbi> hello
<rabbi> anyone here
<LeoDaVinci> im having trouble getting xubuntu to start from a bootable usb. i have the correct iso on it and used lili to make it live. i have a hp laptop. i went into the bios and turned legacy support on and switched the usb to the top. also went into the boot options but my usb didnt show up. i used all usb ports aswell.
<andy123> LeoDaVinci: that seems to be a problem with your bios, not with kubuntu
<andy123> what do you mean, didnt show up?
<andy123> what happens when you try to boot from usb?
<LeoDaVinci> it just boots into windows normally
<rabbi> hello i ran kubuntu-devel-release on bash
<rabbi> it upgraded me to kubuntu 16.4 LTS
<rabbi> but its super buggy
<rabbi> okular takes years to open epub
<andy123> LeoDaVinci: I guess your boot stick is not correct
<rabbi> apps crash
<LeoDaVinci> lili has always worked for me
<BluesKaj> rabbi, install kubuntu-restricted-extras after updating and upgrading
<rabbi> i had kubuntu 14 before upgrading?
<LeoDaVinci> what other program will create it?
<pepee> LeoDaVinci, read the manual of your motherboard, you probably have to press f8 or f9 to boot from another device
<rabbi> will that fix it?
<pepee> LeoDaVinci, also, did you mean kubuntu? support for xubuntu is in a different channel
<rabbi> i thought restricted extras was for video and audio codecs
<andy123> LeoDaVinci: you can create the usb stick with dd
<andy123> rabbi: this is correct, this wont fix crashes.
<andy123> rabbi: unfortunately, kubuntu 16.04 not not very stable yet imo
<pepee> rabbi, I'd enable the kubuntu PPA
<LeoDaVinci> pepee, i did press that and when it all came up my usb didnt
<andy123> LeoDaVinci: try this
<andy123> sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<BluesKaj> rabbi, it is but it's also for java which I mistakenlky thought was relevant
<pepee> LeoDaVinci, then your computer has some problem with the usb stick, probably... or k/xunbuntu wasn't installed correctly
<andy123> where /dev/sdb is your usb device
<rabbi> wow
<rabbi> i thought the whole point of a lts is a stable release
<pepee> LeoDaVinci, note that overwritting your usb drive will destroy all data in it. also, make sure that you are writing to the correct device..
<pepee> rabbi, hehe
<pepee> welcome to the linux world
<BluesKaj> rabbi, are you running devel tools etc
<rabbi> yeah
<rabbi> sure
<rabbi> sorry, thought u meant dev tools
<LeoDaVinci> ive done this before on another laptop the same way. and same usb drive
<rabbi> what are devel tools?
<andy123> LeoDaVinci: try if the stick boots on another computer
<pepee> LeoDaVinci, did it work in that other laptop? if so, then yes, it's related to the BIOS/UEFI, nothing to do with *ubuntu
<pepee> I guess you have to enable some settings in the BIOS/UEFI menu
<BluesKaj> rabbi, nm , it's not relevant ...forget me , i'm mistaken
<rabbi> Blues, what are devel tools?
<BluesKaj> they don't exist yet for KDE/plasma in the repos
<LeoDaVinci> so theres nothing i can do if its my computer?
<andy123> LeoDaVinci: if the bios settings cannt fix it, you're pretty much screwed
<pepee> LeoDaVinci, most of the time, those settings are hidden. once again, try reading the manual of your computer
<pepee> <rabbi> when can you typically expect kubuntu 16 to be stable?
<pepee> poor rabbi
<N3X15> One more HexChat restart, apologies for the reconnect spam and amsg.
#kubuntu 2017-05-22
<weboh> does KDE use anything other than Qt?
<sssssddd> hi
<Guest8680> look who is leaving. all the black people.
<waylundy> Discover software manager is so bad, i had to install synaptic manager to get installs
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Osirus126> osirus
<Osirus126> osirus
<exio4> how can I tweak KDE to use less resources?
<exio4> I am on a really crappy laptop (intel atom, you can guess(
<BluesKaj> exio4, turn of search in system settings, remove unattended-upgrades if you run updates and upgrade in the konsole cevery day or so, also in system setings startup&shutdown>background services there daemons etc there you probly don't need, but you'll have to determine that yourself on the apps you use
<BluesKaj> turn off search
<exio4> is search such a resource hog?
<weboh> when I am in wayland, why am I without alot of shortcuts?
<tiwake> for some reason, inkscape in kubuntu 17.04 when I mouse-over stuff, the short description that pops up is not readable because of the colors
#kubuntu 2017-05-23
<froggle> Anyone have a moment to help me with a permissions issue? I'm trying to copy a file from my Kubuntu desktop to a mounted Synology NAS shared drive. The error I get is: Access denied. Could not write to /mnt/froggle/test/image.jpg
<froggle> The shared drive is read/write accessible.
<froggle> i think it's a problem with the way im  mounting via cifs...looking...
<Roey> how many tickles does it take to make an octopus laugh?
<froggle> 8?
<froggle> 10
<froggle> well anyway, i figured it out. when mounting, i needed to change to uid=1000
<froggle> sweet
<diegs_> hi! is there a way to change the 'breeze' cursor theme to an intermediate size? Right now my aptions are 24 (too small), 48 (too big), and 'resolution dependent' (same size as 48)
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<Vorap> Heyo! :) Quick question, when I try to log in to my box, running kubuntu 17.04, it freezes right when I enter my password, and it doesn't actually log me in, anyone have any ideas?
<suici> Vorap , are you using Wayland or X11 ?
<Vorap> I am running X11
<hateball> Vorap: have you been naughty and run gui apps with sudo?
<hateball> Vorap: log in to a tty and check that you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<lordievader[m]> Also check if the disk (home partition) is full.
<Vorap> hateballm hahaha, I
<Vorap> 'll check
<Vorap> lordievader[m] I'll check that too
<Vorap> hateball, I must have :$ root owns it :Å
<Vorap> :P*
<Vorap> hateball, I chgrped and chowned it, now it's working again, thanks man :D
<hateball> Vorap: :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<silver_hook> Hullo. I’m having trouble with VPN (vnpc) on 17.04. It *seems* this is a regression bug in NetworkManager, so downgrading that package to 1.2.2 (or prior) might be a workaround for it.
<silver_hook> Is there a (sane) way how I can do that on 17.04? It seems at least in 16.04 that package version was available, but in 17.04 it is not anymore, even if I were to force it.
<dimitris_79> check
<silver_hook> I take it silence means there is no sane way to downgrade NetworkManager on 17.04.
<lordievader[m]> Why do you want to downgrade it?
<silver_hook> So my best option would be what? To download the last known working SRPM (from e.g. 16.04) and build it?
<silver_hook> lordievader[m]: regression bug after 1.2.2, that causes DNS to be ignored when using VPN.
<lordievader[m]> Ah, useful. Is there no older package available? See apt-cache policy ;)
<silver_hook> lordievader[m]: Not in 17.04. At least for NetworkManager the “force version” option is not available in Synaptic and `aptitude show network-manager` also shows just one version :/
<lordievader[m]> Hmm, you might be able to install the package from 16.10, but it might very well complain about that.
<silver_hook> The issue is in this bug (and those linked in it): https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager-applet/+bug/1633874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633874 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "VPN - "Additional DNS servers" Settings are being Ignored" [High,Triaged]
<lordievader[m]> Not really an ideal situation.
<lordievader[m]> 17.10 does not have a fixed version?
<silver_hook> lordievader[m]: I know :/
<silver_hook> lordievader[m]: I think 17.10 uses the same NetworkManager version.
<silver_hook> So 16.10 SRPM and build the .deb locally?
<lordievader[m]> No, download the deb from launchpad.
<lordievader[m]> Skip the building part ;)
<silver_hook> Will try, thanks :)
<silver_hook> But first I’ve got a call so I’ll report back in an hour or so.
<lordievader[m]> silver_hook: Good luck
<chcknrub> hi
<lordievader[m]> o/
<chcknrub> i have switched to kde neon from kubuntu 16.04 LTS, kde neon is much much much better!!!!! kubuntu 16.04 has many bugs and no updates
<chcknrub> who uses kubuntu 16.04???
<chcknrub> i'll recommend the switch to kde neon
<chcknrub> ^_^
<chcknrub> wasted for 3-6 months waiting for kde updates in kubuntu 16.04, after switching to kde neon, it has latest kde and still based on ubuntu distro... i never look back
<lordievader[m]> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1767 kB, installed size 8926 kB
<lordievader[m]> chcknrub: 5.9.4 is in the latest kubuntu...
<silver_hook> lordievader[m]: You were right, it complains quite viciously regarding nplan being there and libreadline6 not being there :p
<lordievader[m]> silver_hook: Yeah, I'm afraid you are going to have to wait for a bugfix to be packaged. Or see if the fix is upstream and compile your own NM.
<silver_hook> Bugger.
<silver_hook> Thanks anyway :)
<silver_hook> lordievader[m]: I guess SRPM wouldn’t help me here either
<lordievader[m]> What is SRPM anyways?
<lordievader[m]> Redhat packages?
<silver_hook> Source RPM
<silver_hook> Ah, right, sorry, wrong distro.
<silver_hook> Em .sources.deb.
<silver_hook> deb-src
<lordievader[m]> The sources debs specify which packages they need, so I don't think it is going to help you much.
<lordievader[m]> I think it is easier to compile from upstream source.
<silver_hook> Hmm, I though they included some scripts already. I guess I confused it with something else then.
<lordievader[m]> Oh the build process from a source package is easier, but I don't think it will solve the original problem.
<silver_hook> Probably not, no.
<silver_hook> Oh well, thanks anyway, I’ll just hope the bug gets fixed then :)
<silver_hook> That or distro hop again XD
<Crell> Hi folks. I'm on Kubuntu 16.10.  Periodically the Alt-F2 dialog (formerly "kicker"?) simply doesn't start, or connect, or something.  I have not figured out a pattern to it.  Is there a way to force it to start?
<hateball> Crell: run "krunner" from a terminal
<hateball> Crell: also you should see about upgrading to 17.04, 16.10 goes EOL soon
<Crell> That's on my todo list for this weekend. :-)
<Crell> That did it, thanks.
<apb1963> kubuntu 16.04; I'm searching for a mamaboard, and according to what I've read over the last week, AMD seems to be focused on Radeon (so NVIDEA doesn't seem to be an option with AMD), they don't typically support their drivers for more than a short time, Canonical won't be supporting it either.  Further, linux developers have issues with Radeon policies.  Recommendations for graphics issues have been mostly to not run ubuntu 16.04 or oibaf's
<apb1963> drivers which one is supposed to "risk" using as there is no "official" support.  So... bottom line, I don't know if I should be buying an AMD CPU at this time.
<BluesKaj> cpu and gpu are different processors...gpu are graphics
<BluesKaj> I have amd cpu but nvidia gpu/graphics
<apb1963> BluesKaj: yes
<apb1963> But as I said....  AMD is focused on Radeon... not Nvidia.  While there may be some motherboards with Nvidia chips, there is no easy way to find them that I'm aware of.
<apb1963> so far, all AMD based boards are coming up Radon
<apb1963> This gets to the heart of the matter.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/815591/ubuntu-14-04-5-16-04-16-10-and-amd-graphics
<dahlia> where do I find the UI to enable desktop sharing? I'm using 16.04, I dont see it in system settings, and typing "desktop sharing" in the main menu yields nothing
<dahlia> do I need to install something?
<BluesKaj> dahlia,  install krfb desktop sharing utility, it's in the repos
<dahlia> BluesKaj: ty
<corppneq> hello
<corppneq> I have a problem with Kubuntu 17.04. I only get a black screen after login (I just did an update and added some miniprogramms to the panel). No panels are visible. How do I fix this?
<memphisto> alt+f2 is working?
<memphisto> corppneq , is alt+f2 working?
<kubunted> why is it freezing all the time? first thought just the desktop but then on virtual console too. Is tghis on purpose to make linux worse and worse instead of improving?
<chcknrub> yup, look at windows 10....
<kubunted> weird...what we in the 1990s hoped to become a great os has been turning weirder and werder
<kubunted> other that slower at boot and shutdown win10 is in manty way superior to once promising linux
<chcknrub> windows 10 is worst.. i can't disable av scanning
<chcknrub> downloading updates won't start unless you leave your computer
<kubunted> it's a mess...no out of the box working os...except may be apple...haven't used that in while
<wxl> hey folks i just killed plasma-desktop (yes, kde4) and when i restart it fails. there's an error about an unversioned plugin of libplasma but there's also a dbus error, so i'm thinking resolving the latter might solve the former? isn't there like a dbus-launch command that can sort of resolve the dbus session pointer to the correct location?
<kubunted> Why is kubuntu installed filemanager moving files to Trash instead of deleting? How to delete? What happened .?.. why does it no more deletes?????
<edarfoc> empty trash
<Dragnslcr> kubunted- if you mean when you press the Delete key, you can change the shortcut in Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<acheronuk> they have gone, but FWIW, the right click 'delete' option is now a service menu option to enable in dolphin preferences
<acheronuk> plus Shift + delete key still works to bypass trash I think
<Dragnslcr> acheronuk- yeah, I think the default is the shortcut for "Trash" is Del and the shortcut for "Delete" is Shift+Del
<vo1pbx> new and improved
<vo1pbx> lol
<silver_hook> Yay! Managed to fix my VPN issue :D
<silver_hook> …in the end I simply installed NetworkManager 1.8.0 from Debian Sid’s packages.
<chcknrub> if i delete the Trash can, where will it go?
<chcknrub> how to restore it?, i can't find the trash can in my kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> Gary was added by: Gary
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I had sent a message here for support about 5 days ago and I haven't even received a hello in response. … Is this the place to give and get help?
#kubuntu 2017-05-24
<valorie> @Gary I don't recall seeing anything
<valorie> please repost
<valorie> yes, this is for getting and giving user support
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I have a 16.04 LTS system.  It has been running without fail since before 16.04.  The only issues I truly have had have been with an NVIDA card. … I did normal updates and upon a reboot, I received a message saying that OpenGL2.0 is not able to be used.  I have OpenGL3.1 set. … KDE GUI does not show, … I have removed and purged all NVIDIA drivers and a GUI appears.  I have tried to install diferent verions of NVIDIA through the "D
<IrcsomeBot1> settings.  None work. … I'm at a loss.
<valorie> @Gary -- so neauvou isn't working for you?
<valorie> if it is, what's the issue?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I haven't tried neauvou.  I have an NVIDIA card that was working prior to updates.  I eliminated NVIDIA completely and then I have a KDE desktop.
<valorie> yes, so now you are using neauvou
<valorie> which is the open driver
<valorie> the Nvidia card is still working, or you would see nothing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Yes.. without the drivers, the same card is still working
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here?
<Roey> hey hey valorie!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Valorie, I certainly don't write te code for NVIDA or KDE, but I'm certain, without a recent updat of an NVIDA driver, that there are other issues possibly in the KDE backport.
<valorie> @gary, that's possible
<valorie> there are so many chips and other parts of people's systems
<valorie> that not all updates will work 100% correctly for everything
<valorie> we always test before releasing backports or updates
<valorie> as does the larger Ubuntu team
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> So, I should wait until future updates?  It would seem that past hardware should ALWAYS be supported.  Am I incorrect?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I have been a Linux user as an ISP since 1995.  I'm not new
<valorie> @Gary, I'm not seeing the problem here. Your card is supported; your desktop is loading and works
<valorie> not everyone uses the nvidia blobs
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Thank you, Valorie.  What do you reccomend?
<valorie> I'm asking what the actual problem is
<valorie> hey Roey, how are ya
<Roey> facing a weird problem: I was upgrading my father's new computer from 16.04 -> 17.04 with do-release-upgrade, and it upgraded... but now it doesn't recognie the keyboard or mouse.
<Roey> it upgraded to 16.10.
<valorie> @gary, if you ask driver manager what you are running and it works, I don't see the problem
<valorie> even after restarting?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Valorie, I'm using now a laptop that was installed with the exact same versions at the same time.
<valorie> strange
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> This laptop has an NVIDIA card
<valorie> yes, you said so
<valorie> are you saying that your new laptop isn't working?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I'm saying the laptop was loaded with Kubuntu 16.04 at the same time and has a newer NVIDA card.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I certainly appreciate your help, Valorie.
<valorie> @Gary, if you are interested
<valorie> there is a PPA with newer drivers: https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-official-ppa-graphics/
<valorie> I am using it on my new laptop and it's good
<valorie> however I'm back to nouveau anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I will try that on me server and let you know.
<valorie> sorry for my horrible spelling of that by the say
<valorie> follow the driver-manager recommendation
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> You are typing quickly.... I'm just a bad speller
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Valorie, this is just a KDE GUI problem on a server.  It's not an immediate or urgent issue.
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I thought it also to be a problem that had not been also reported
<valorie> well, I'm no expert, and am still unclear on the nature of the problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I can always make it work.  Patience has always taught me that Linux problems will alway be repaired in time.
<valorie> that is very true
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Please ask me specifically what may help clarify you unclarity
<chcknrub> is it normal for plasmashell to use 500mb of memory?
<chcknrub> i7-6700k
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> As of one week ago, it worked well.  I could get the model# for you of the card, but I'm sure it has 500
<Dragnslcr> chcknrub- around 125 MB here
<chcknrub> u reboot everyday?
<chcknrub> my startup is already 200mb
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> twice per week
<chcknrub> using kde neon
<Dragnslcr> Uptime of about 14 days
<Dragnslcr> What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> 16.04
<chcknrub> i tried kubuntu 16.04.. but no kde updates for months
<chcknrub> so i switch to kde neon based on kubuntu 16.04
<chcknrub> kde plasma version 5.9.5
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> The server is up and running.  Works perfectly without NVIDA drivers
<Dragnslcr> chcknrub- if you aren't using Kubuntu, then it's unlikely that anyone here will be able to help you
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I certay am using Kubuntu
<chcknrub> how about everyone starts using kde neon instead
<Dragnslcr> chcknrub- you're more likely to get help if you ask in a channel for your distribution
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I've been using Linux since 1995 as an ISP
<chcknrub> downgrading kde version will fix it? unlikely
<valorie> chcknrub: please stop
<valorie> the KDE neon team are our friends
<valorie> this channel is for and about kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Seems like Dems v GOP
<valorie> not at all
 * valorie is on both teams
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> We are all working together, right?
<valorie> indeed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Thank you, Valorie
<chcknrub> what is the highest desktop uptime u have guys?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I would appreciate your questions in order for me to provide you the information to assit me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Uptime is not the issue here.  It is simply a change of OpenGL working with NVIDIA
<valorie> chcknrub: I've had some months uptime, but now I'm testing a lot, so... not long
<valorie> days not weeks
<valorie> IMO that's important for servers, not so much for desktop machines
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> This server has been running Ubuntu/Kubuntu for about 3 years
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Uptime would only allow the time between reboots.  I reboot each time a linux firmware is installed.
<Unit193> Kernel, perhaps?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Possibly
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I've not tried to reboot with an older kernal
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Doing it now.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Makes no difference. … Could it be I use "backports"?
<chcknrub> 5 - 10 yrs would be nice.... ^_^
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> You have never restarted a server in 5 years?
<chcknrub> my desktop is 24x7, i'm running this chat gui
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I run he KDE GUI BWO Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Your server must be better.  I personally didn't wish to be better than you.
<chcknrub> i'm using kde 4.14.13.. uptime is 60 days until i update security patches...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> When I was an ISP, I had a Windows NT machine to run for 982 days befor a restart.
<chcknrub> it is running on low power i7-4770T cpu (quad core)...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Asre you trying to help me or you?
<chcknrub> i used web browser sometimes so i need to update security patches, otherwise no need to restart.. i have to re-login to this chat again....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I hope my warm ear to hear your accolades helps you.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I'm still looking toward Valorie
<valorie> still here, but working on other tasks too!
<valorie> IMO you should use backports if you want newer versions of all your software
<valorie> instead of just base system updates
<valorie> I always run backports
<valorie> but then, I don't run LTS
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> That's what I'm using
<valorie> I know, so I think you value stability over "new"
<valorie> whereas I like new and shiny
<valorie> I ran 17.04 pretty much as soon as the archive opened
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Valorie... I know stability of a server comes from the Linux operating system and it's core... not Kubuntu or else on top.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> The server is working perfectly
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> This problem goes beyond me.  Few ever have.  You, nor I can intupret the interactions of all code delelopers.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I'm certan that I could assist youin effort to help others.
<valorie> cool! hang out here when you can then
<valorie> there are lots of questions I can't answer when I'm here
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Thank you, Valorie.
<valorie> we welcome anyone willing to help out, @Gary
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Valorie, when I started, I used BSDI, the commercial version of BSD
<valorie> ah, I didn't know they ever had a commercial version
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> They sure did and had wonderful tech support.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I knew nothing of UNIX / Linux
<valorie> it started pretty small, both the GNU part and the Linux kernel part both
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> They would tell me to type in commands quickly
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> How young are you, Valorie?
<valorie> heh, not!
 * valorie is a grandma
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Gary should be a grandpa too!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I don't mean to be personal
<valorie> not a problem; I blog as "linuxgrandma"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I used to write code on a Radio Shake Color Computer
<viewer|9301> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> With errors
<valorie> we should take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> Kubuntu-cafe in Telegram
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Please message me there
<viewer|9301> is there anyway to make the titlebar disappear in firefox? help please
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Hi 9301.  May I have a name I could call you?
<valorie> @Gary, this is a help channel, so we need to keep off-topic chat out of here and in the proper channel
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Firefox is a very flexable application that has many functions beyond the casual user.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> 10-4 Valorie
<viewer|9301> hi im manish
<valorie> viewer|9301: right-click on the titlebar
<valorie> more actions > no border
<viewer|9301> i tried that. but everytime i reopen firefox its still there :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Manish... Valorie will help you.
<viewer|9301> :) my laptop has a small screen that is why :/ i can hide the titlebar on chromium. but its making my computer slow
<valorie> well, it's possible that you have some permission problems in your home directory, which is where FF settings are kept
<valorie> perhaps that's why your changes aren't "sticking
<valorie> "
<valorie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> basically you will "chown" your home
<valorie> and reset any files which are owned by root, back to "you"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> But he simply asked "is there anyway to make the titlebar disappear in firefox? help please"
<viewer|9301> im sorry m new to linux .i have no idea how to reset anything :(
<valorie> which I answered
<valorie> viewer|9301: click the URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions and read about it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> You can't make the title bar go away as it is not a user option in Firefox
<valorie> @Gary - kwin allows you to do that to all windows
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I know, Valorie.  I should not have interjected.
<viewer|9301> thanks guys. ill just go and read then :)
<valorie> no problem!
<valorie> people have varying experiences and advice
<valorie> as long as it's helpful, it's welcome
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> We all have opinions.  God bless the USA!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I still find you great to be here.  Few are so dedicated
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Great morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> How may I help you?
<lordievader[m]> Oh, I do not need help. I'm usually on the other side of the fence ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> That's great.  Hope the barbed wire doesn't hut as you jump the fence
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> If you need help, someone is always her
<yocs0000> I am trying o find a good widget to put notes on the desktop, the existing default widget is too simplistic and does not allow formatting. Any clue?
<yocs0000> I am trying o find a good widget to put notes on the desktop, the existing default widget is too simplistic and does not allow formatting. Any clue?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Roey> heyo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<student> test
<BluesKaj> student,  100% :-)
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: heya, so I had Ubunntu 16.04.2 LTS on this Intel NUC 6i7KYK system; I upgraded to 16.10, but now when it boots, it no longer recognizes keyboard or mouse input! :(  Furthermore, I tried entering the GRUB boot menu by holding down Shift, but it did not work.   Tried the other Shift.  Same thing.  Tried both Shifts.  Same thing.
<hateball> EvilRoey: can you enter BIOS?
<EvilRoey> yes I can
<EvilRoey> it's where I am now
<EvilRoey> (obviously I am chatting to you from my workstation, which is unaffected)
<hateball> EvilRoey: did it have an ssh server installed before the 16.10 upgrade?
<hateball> so you can access it while running, at all
<EvilRoey> it did not
<EvilRoey> hateball: ^
<EvilRoey> btw again, god, I love your nickname
<hateball> Hmmm
<hateball> Gonna be pretty hard then, you'll need to liveboot and possibly edit kernel options, question is what
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> so there is one place I saw something:
<EvilRoey> https://askubuntu.com/questions/842839/keyboard-and-mouse-only-work-in-recovery-mode-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<EvilRoey> they advised issuing "sudo aptitude purge irqbalance"
<hateball> EvilRoey: yeah well, if you cant access grub you cant enter recovery menu
<EvilRoey> right
<EvilRoey> well I ccan force the grub menu to appear
<EvilRoey> that's one thing.
<hateball> I'd personally do that, and go to a recovery console and do-release-upgrade to 17.04 since 16.10 is EOL in a bit anyhow
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,  I think hateball has a good point, don't muck about with 16.10
<EvilRoey> oh
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: shoudl I try installing 17.04 then?
<hateball> EvilRoey: otherwise you can of course try those suggestions, or livebooting and chrooting... but 16.10 is still EOL soon
<EvilRoey> ahhh I see.
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,  yes install 17.04
<EvilRoey> so perhaps I shoudl have stuck with 14.whatever
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: k
<BluesKaj> is this nuc a an intel ?
<BluesKaj> ok it is , just reread your post , yes 17.04 is kinder to intel graphics, as i can atestby my laptop
<BluesKaj> Roey, ^
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: yes it is
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  :)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: as in, yes, it's an intel nuc
<BluesKaj> so you have intel graphics, which my laptop uses, and 17.04 runs very nicely on it.
<BluesKaj> think your nuc will probly run 17.04 better than16.10
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: yeay!
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: i hope,l at least!
<EvilRoey> \what to do if the personwhove gave me the nuc had installed to one file system instead of to / and /home?
<EvilRoey> they've installed Windows as a VirtualBox guest, and I want to keep that
<hateball> EvilRoey: you dont need to reinstall anything
<hateball> just do-release-upgrade from a root console (with network)
<BluesKaj> hateball,  he can't get to a vt/tty
<BluesKaj> no mouse no KB
<hateball> BluesKaj: right, but there's still ways to force it
<hateball> assuming the mouse/kb works at all with that kernel that is
<EvilRoey> hateball: ok
<EvilRoey> oh yeah but i need to chroot
<hateball> then you can liveboot, edit the grub.cfg to boot single mode by default
<EvilRoey> right?
<hateball> nope, you cant do-release-upgrade with chroot
<EvilRoey> how do I boot to single-mode by default again?
<BluesKaj> think windows VM loses..Roey a clean install is your only option if you can't drop to a shell
<EvilRoey> hateball: ok.  So what are the steps you propose for installing 17.04, aside from re-installing it from the CD
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: ok, that's what I figured
<hateball> EvilRoey: liveboot your system with something, then mount your partition with /boot on it
<hateball> EvilRoey: then you manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> hateball: let's say I can boot to the command line (no X), what then?
<hateball> EvilRoey: then you can "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<hateball> which will put you on 17.04 with new kernel etc
<hateball> EvilRoey: anyhow, edit grub.cfg and append "single" to your bootline
<hateball> by default you will have a line with linux that ends with "quiet splash"
<BluesKaj> if he can boot to a vt/tty
<hateball> like "linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-77-generic blahblah quiet splash"
<EvilRoey> aye
<EvilRoey> ok;
<hateball> so just add single at the end there
<EvilRoey> by the way, I am trying to make an install USB stick... how do I get the .iso onto it?
<BluesKaj> what about nomodeset ?
<hateball> EvilRoey: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX
<hateball> BluesKaj: the issue isnt graphics, he has no mouse/keyboard
<BluesKaj> that's X server
<hateball> it dies soon as grub loads, as I understand it. which is why he cant enter it manually
<hateball> hence the need to liveboot and edit configs
<hateball> but I must leave now, so good luck \o
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,  try nomodeset in plaqce of quiet splash if you can get to /etc/default/grub with nano in the shell , if that doesn't work try it his way
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I am re-trying..
<EvilRoey> I'm burning the image then rebooting into it on the nuc system
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey,  if you get to a shell, make sure you run sudo update-grub after editing in nano
<BluesKaj> after saving and exiting nano rather
<EvilRoey> ok
<BluesKaj> have you used nano inthe cli before?
<EvilRoey> I have not
<EvilRoey> I typically use jed instead
<EvilRoey> I find emacs keybindings very comfortable
<BluesKaj> ok , when you're finished editing do ctl+o, enter, then ctl+x
<N0Lif3> is it just me or is Kubuntu 17.04 a lot slower than 16.10 was?
<N0Lif3> it's super unresponsive on my chromebook
<jonlandrum_> hi all
<N0Lif3> is there a way to downgrade back to 16.10?
<BluesKaj> N0Lif3,  tell us your issue
<N0Lif3> my laptop is super slow and unresponsive now
<N0Lif3> ever since I upgraded to 17.04
<BluesKaj> N0Lif3,  turn off serch in system settins for starters, then check system setttings>startup&shutdown>background services, stop and uncheck the services you think are not needed. remove unattenended-upgrades and and run updatesnad upgrades yourself in the konsole daily
<N0Lif3> disable file search and each of the Plasma Search options?
<BluesKaj> that's up to you
<enkeyz_> hello guys: I switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu some time ago, and I have a problem with Wireshark: http://oi64.tinypic.com/2r44o6w.jpg
<enkeyz_> trouble is the selected packet/text is white
<enkeyz_> I tried to change font settings in Wireshark, but it didn't help
<enkeyz_> can somebody help?
<sithlord48> @enkeyz_ have you looked in system settings ?
<enkeyz_> yep
<sithlord48> colors for a new color theme or perhaps application apperance for gtk settings
<enkeyz_> tried to switch color scheme, but didn't help
<sithlord48> wireshark is now qt iirc so maybe just he first one
<sithlord48> i second
<enkeyz_> sorry, what?
<sithlord48> 1 second .. starting up wireshark
<enkeyz_> thanks for the help
<sithlord48> your most welcome
<enkeyz_> I installed Arc-KDE theme using Kvantum
<enkeyz_> that's the only thing I changed since install
<sithlord48> did u try this with breeze color theme?
<enkeyz_> sec
<sithlord48> its possible your color scheme has bad selection color and/or wireshark hardcodes its highlinght
<sithlord48> *highlight*
<enkeyz_> it's working with breeze
<sithlord48> then its yoru theme
<sithlord48> try breeze dark if you perfer a darker theme
<enkeyz_> what can I do now? I'd like to use Arc theme
<sithlord48> let me see if i can find tha ttheme
<sithlord48> where did u get it from Get newstuff?
<enkeyz_> nop
<enkeyz_> https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/arc-kde
<sithlord48> report the issue to them ?
<enkeyz_> I will
<sithlord48> you can use the arc look and feel with a different color theme and see if tha thelps
<sithlord48> try breeze dark its similar to arc's colors
<enkeyz_> changing color scheme not working
<enkeyz_> only if I change theme
<sithlord48> then its just their color scheme you can try to custmize it in systemsettings ->colors
<enkeyz_> not works
<sithlord48> :(
<somekool> hey there.
<somekool> anyone got baloo to index emails and files?
<somekool> and attachments, I mean
<grim_> hi hat jmd eine idee warum meine usb tastatur im login nicht funktioniert?
<grim_> ist ne corsair mit schnickschnack
<grim_> vor allem aber nem 2. usb anschluss für usb device path through
<grim_> jedes mal wenn ich mich einloggen will muss ich meine alte tastatur anschließen
<grim_> da ubuntu keine eingaben von der neuen aktzeptiert
<grim_> jmd ne idee?
<grim_> oh i see
<grim_> sry
<grim_> thought i would be in the german channel
<grim_> does any1 know the german kubuntu channel?
<valorie> !de | grim_
<ubottu> grim_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<grim_> ty
<valorie> bitte
<grim_> not many people there, im going to try it here
<grim_> i got a problem with my new keybord
<grim_> at the loginscreen kubuntu doesnt accept any keystrokes of it
<grim_> or if i use a sudo command
<grim_> any1 knows that problem?
<grim_> my old keybord works
<grim_> so i have to plugg in my old keybord to log in every time ;_;
<grim_> the new one got a 2nd usb connect for usb paththrough
<grim_> maybee thats the problem
<grim_> i tryed several options but nothing seemed to work
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> grim_: #ubuntu is much larger, and I think this is not specifically a Kubuntu problem
<valorie> to I would try there
<grim_> hm i think its a kde problem
<grim_> but i will give it a try
<valorie> hmmm, well there is #kde then
<valorie> always a bit difficult to know what the root of the problem might be
<Fire1221> I am trying to install a iso to a flash card and its not working... Started with using dd to do it and it didnt work then I used Startup creater an that didnt work. DD but the files on the stick but it wasnt bootable. Startup Creator gets to a point around 70% then stalls
#kubuntu 2017-05-25
<mparillo> Is this still the case? System Tray Icons cannot be re-ordered? https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/4rolzw/customize_the_order_of_system_tray_icons/
<naruu> Hi. Is this a known bug: I login, then logout, login again. Then the kwallet is unable to open and asking endless for the password.
<valorie> naruu: I've not heard anyone else mention this
<naruu> I'm trying to switch back to KDE since Kubuntu 15.10. Every release had this bug.
<naruu> How can I debug this bug?
<naruu> So now I've done this again. Login, logout, login again and the problem is showing up again: Error message is: The program "akonadi_googlecontacts_resource_0" has requested opening kdewallet.
<naruu> Now when I enter the password I get error code -9.
<valorie> def. sounds like a bug, naruu
<naruu> Yes. This bug is in all versions of KDE plasma I've tested.
<naruu> It drives me crazy
<naruu> How can I debug this?
<naruu> Because I have to reboot the system to get rid of this endless password questioning
<auie> Helle everybody :-)
<auie> I mean "Hello"
<acheronUK> auie: hi
<auie> Please, would you suggest something against blank screen after booting Kubuntu 14.04? I've been searching in the Internet and only found solutions which change the modeset of the grub. This works. I no longer have blank screen BUT I can no longer hibernate. Please would you have a suggestion ? :-)
<oquidave> Hello how it is possible that I can ping a host, but when I traceroute, I only see stars?!! https://dpaste.de/VbFY what does mean exactly? Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Guest34377> oquidave: try sudo traceroute -I 8.8.8.8
<Guest34377> BluesKaj: hi! how are you?
<oquidave> Guest34377: same story. could some ISPs block traceroute probes on their network? Bse I can do a traceroute on another link
<BluesKaj> hi Guest34377 , ...do I know you by a different nick?
<Guest34377> oquidave: i'm not an expert here, sorry
<Guest34377> BluesKaj: no. i just wanted to greet a Kubuntu maintainer, because i use Kubuntu. so, thank you
<BluesKaj> Guest34377,  well thanks , but I'm a Kubuntu tester , not a maintainer, but i appreciate the thought
<Guest34377> BluesKaj: well, that's a part of maintaining, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> oquidave,  some sites have more security against IP probes than others, basically
<user|39806> Can i upgrade from 16.04 ubuntu to kubuntu 17.04 directly
<user|39806> help please
<acheronUK> user|39806: no, that sort of upgrade is not supported
<acheronUK> you need to go 16.04 -> 16.10 - 17.04, or just do a fresh install from a 17.04 iso
<user|39806> sure. Thank you so much for the prompt reply.
<user|39806> cheers.
<Irateroey> hello all
<IrateRoey> BluesKaj, hey good morning!
<IrateRoey> BluesKaj, so I rebooted with a livecd and tried to reinstall... I would like to remove the entire partition table from the m.2 drive on this desktop, but the crypto keeps on partition in use... how do I kill it?
<lordievader[m]> IrateRoey: The crypto? What crypto? Luks?
<bodhi> test kubuntu 17
<bodhi> hello guys and girls
<acheronUK> hi
<bodhi> anyone of us had problems with nvidia driver?i have dual microsoft and nvidia
<bodhi> when i change to nvidia the system crash
<bodhi> to restart i kill t with the power buttonhe system
<bodhi> button
<BluesKaj> bodhi,  run, lspci | grep VGA in the konsole, then paste the out put here
<BluesKaj> microsoft doesn't make graphics chips, it's most likely an intel /nvidia hybrid called optimus if this is a laptop
<BluesKaj> bodhi, ^
<viewer|15741> Hi.
<viewer|15741> a quick help please
<viewer|15741> i just installed kubuntu 17.04
<BluesKaj> ask your question
<viewer|15741> internet is not working
<viewer|15741> though status showing as connected
<BluesKaj> ethernet or wifi?
<viewer|15741> tried both
<viewer|15741> now connected to eathernet
<BluesKaj> run sudo dhclient ,then try your bowser
<BluesKaj> browser
<viewer|15741> ok. let me try that out
<viewer|15741> sorry that din worked
<viewer|15741> any other solutions please
<lordievader[m]> viewer|15741: Could you pastebin the output of 'ip a s' and 'ip r' please?
<BluesKaj> can you ping google.com?
<viewer|9787> KUbuntu wifi or eathernet has connected but, no internet
<viewer|9787> can anyone help me to fix
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: Could you provide the info I asked for?
<viewer|9787> can u post the query again. Am sorry, current tab got refershed
<lordievader[m]> viewer|15741: Could you pastebin the output of 'ip a s' and 'ip r' please?
<viewer|9787> sure.
<viewer|9787> its in the different system
<viewer|9787> i wont be able to pate those directly
<viewer|9787> can u help me out, what exactly you need from that output
<viewer|9787> ?
<lordievader[m]> If you have an ip and if you have a default gateway.
<viewer|9787> ok
<viewer|9787> ?
<lordievader[m]> Do you?
<viewer|9787> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzoyoPmPJcV
<viewer|9787> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ6x6yv2osR
<viewer|9787> please have a look into these output
<lordievader[m]> You have two different gateways for ethernet and wifi?
<lordievader[m]> While you have no ip attached to your wifi nic.
<viewer|9787> yes
<viewer|9787> strange, one wifi is started working now
<viewer|9787> and ethernet is still not working
<viewer|9787> i tried restarting my router, then suddenly started working
<lordievader[m]> Both do dhcp?
<viewer|9787> yes.
<lordievader[m]> Can you ping 192.168.0.1
<lordievader[m]> ?
<viewer|9787> i tried, unfortunately no response
<lordievader[m]> Does 192.168.1.1 respond?
<viewer|9787> yes
<viewer|9787> it is
<lordievader[m]> Do you get a different ip if you disconnect and reconnect the ethernet cable?
<viewer|9787> i havnt't checked yet. let me do that now
<viewer|9787> yes
<viewer|9787> it says
<viewer|9787> 10.104.107.1
<viewer|9787> unreachable
<lordievader[m]> What?
<lordievader[m]> Where do you get that ip from?
<viewer|9787> ethernet ip 192.168.0.60
<viewer|9787> wifi 192.168.0.51
<BluesKaj> working wifi has disbled ethernet i bet
<viewer|9787> ok.
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: Yes, so how do you get a 10.104.something address?
<lordievader[m]> Where do you see that?
<viewer|9787> sorry, i was pasted those from terminal
<viewer|9787> i disabled wifi, and trying to connect eathernet
<viewer|9787> still its not working
<lordievader[m]> Both now have an ip in the 192.168.0.x range? Can you now ping 192.168.0.1?
<viewer|9787> sure
<viewer|9787> yes am able to ping now
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: Via ethernet (alone)?
<viewer|9787> yes.
<viewer|9787> via eathernet
<viewer|9787> i completely disabled the wifi device
<BluesKaj> try a browser
<viewer|9787> though am unable to ping
<viewer|9787> tried
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<viewer|9787> sure
<viewer|9787> done
<viewer|9787> sucess
<lordievader[m]> What is the result?
<lordievader[m]> Does it respond? Do you get an unroutable? etc/
<lordievader[m]> Ah, good.
<lordievader[m]> What do you get when you issue 'dig A www.google.com'?
<viewer|9787> 62 bytes from 8.8.8.8 icmp_seq=124.....
<viewer|9787> yea, whats wrong with ma browser i donno
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: We are getting to that, don't rush ahead ;)
<viewer|9787> cool.
<BluesKaj> you browser probly cached the 404
<viewer|9787> ok.
<BluesKaj> so it appear on next launch
<BluesKaj> appears
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: Did you run the dig command?
<lordievader[m]> BluesKaj: I suspect the dns resolution fails.
<viewer|9787> its says
<viewer|9787> connection timedout
<BluesKaj> users should setup dns IPs in their router , so many don't ...even thsir ISP IP DNS will do
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: As I figured, your dns setup is broken.
<viewer|9787> ohh i see
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: Does 'dig @8.8.8.8 A www.google.com' work?
<viewer|9787> yea it worked
<lordievader[m]> viewer|9787: Do you have access to your router administrative panel?
<viewer|9787> no
<viewer|9787> :(
<viewer|9787> please give suggestions, so that i can inform these to my network admin
<lordievader[m]> Hmm, oh well. Open NetworkManager, edit your ethernet (and/or wifi) connection, under the IPv4 tab set address to 'automatic (address only)'.
<lordievader[m]> Add under DNS Servers '8.8.8.8' and hit ok.
<viewer|9787> ok.
<lordievader[m]> Reconnect the nic and you should be good to go.
<viewer|9787> from ma pc?
<viewer|9787> great
<lordievader[m]> The one with issues.
<viewer|9787> it worked
<viewer|9787> thanks a ton
<viewer|9787> may i know, what went wrong
<viewer|9787> ?
<lordievader[m]> Most likely the ISP dns server is down or something.
<lordievader[m]> 8.8.8.8 is Google's open DNS resolver.
<lordievader[m]> It is pretty much allways online.
<viewer|9787> oh,,,
<viewer|9787> i see
<viewer|9787> thanks a ton, and all working fine
<viewer|9787> :)
<BluesKaj> adding the dns nameserver to /etc/network/interfaces file works too
<lordievader[m]> No problem.
<viewer|9787> great!
<BluesKaj> namserver 8.8.8.8
<lordievader[m]> BluesKaj: Only if NM does not manage the interface ;)
<viewer|9787> ok.
<BluesKaj> nameserver even , lordievader[m] nm doesn't look at the interfaces file afaik , so it's like a backup dns
<lordievader[m]> BluesKaj: You are talking about /etc/resolv.conf not /etc/network/interfaces ;(
<lordievader[m]> ;)*
<lordievader[m]> BluesKaj: It does, if a device is mentioned there NM does not manage it anymore.
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf used to have that role, but that changed a few yrs ago
<BluesKaj> anyway i get by without NM ,
<viewer|9787> any idea, whenever i use wireless mouse and keyboard, it get stucks in between and evenytime i need to re-insert it again
<viewer|9787> and system is also hanged ?
<lordievader[m]> System is also hanged? As in freezes?
<viewer|9787> yes
<lordievader[m]> Could be a out-of-memory/swapping situation, hard to tell without any measurements.
<viewer|9787> ok.
<viewer|9787> i have done a fresh install
<viewer|9787> and alloted good number for swap space while installing
<lordievader[m]> Lots of swap space does not mean the system does not slow down if the kernel decides to swap out pages.
<viewer|9787> yea got your point
<viewer|9787> agree with it
<lordievader[m]> So, grab a (h)top and check the memory usage around those times.
<viewer|9787> ok i will do that
<BluesKaj> debian still uses /etc/resolv.conf for dns entries, but kubuntu overwrites them to 127.0.0.53 in my case
<lordievader[m]> NM usually starts a dnsmasq listening to that ip. I.m.o. dnsmasq is quite nice.
<Bob99> Hi guys, I have Kubuntu 5.8.4 installed and backports added to ppa but it will not update to 5.8.6....  any suggestion?
<angelkde1604lts> Bob99: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-bugfix-releases-frameworks-selected-app-updates-now-available-in-backports-ppa-for-zesty-and-xenial/
<Bob99> thanks, did that and nothing is updated...
<lordievader[m]> What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<lordievader[m]> Bob99: ^
<acheronUK> what is in the file? /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-backports-xenial.list
<acheronUK> assuming it exists
<acheronUK> or are you on zesty and meant 5.9.4?
<Bob99> 16.04
<Bob99> stby I'll check
<Bob99> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7NRzr6Lyu1
<acheronUK> Bob99: and the result of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<Bob99> Nothing...
<Bob99> I'm thinking about reinstalling....
<acheronUK> Bob99: just tested in a VM, and the package upgrades are there for me. odd
<Bob99> it's weird...
<acheronUK> no key errors when updating the sources with apt-get update?
<acheronUK> does it show that ppa in the fetched urls?
<Bob99> when I add the ppa, I get this: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Bob99> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwJDZN059UK
<acheronUK> that's not a problem
<Bob99> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8prW36jlCJ
<acheronUK> Bob99: 'plamsashell -v' give what?
<acheronUK> Bob99: eek!
<Bob99> command not found
<acheronUK> that would make it not be able to update things!
<acheronUK> I mistyped :P
<acheronUK> but not the issue by the looks of that
<Bob99> when I do plasmashell --version I get 5.8.4
<acheronUK> what ownerships and permissions are on /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ ?
<Bob99> I just tried 'SU' and had "su: Authentication failure".... that's weird.... the sudo works....
<acheronUK> very odd
<Bob99> I really think I should reinstall...
<Bob99> with the SU command, it's the same password as SUDO?
<valorie> please don't use SU
<valorie> that's root, rather than sudo
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<valorie> SU can be very dangerous, and wreck permissions in the $HOME if used wrongly
<Bob99> But it should be the same password?
<acheronUK> should not be able to su by default in ubuntu anyway
<acheronUK> nope. it's not
<valorie> I would try that fixsudo page instructions before re-installing, Bob99
<valorie> but that's just me
<acheronUK> Bob99: maybe 'sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*'
<acheronUK> if the content of that folder have got borked
<Bob99> just remove the file....
<acheronUK> also, although it should not make a difference, remove the multiple disabled line from your kubuntu-ppa-backports-xenial.list
<Bob99> ok stby
<acheronUK> remove the content of that folder, but not the folder, yes
<Bob99> Ok, done but I do not know if it work or not.
<Bob99> Thanks guys, I have to go, I'll figure it out later on.  Thank you for all the good advices.
<Bob99> thx acheronUK
<acheronUK> okaaaaaaay
<metabolic> hi
#kubuntu 2017-05-26
<IrcsomeBot1> Pinocchiox was added by: Pinocchiox
<user|60417> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> Pinocchiox was removed by: Pinocchiox
<IrcsomeBot1> doodlebug131 was added by: doodlebug131
<IrcsomeBot1> <doodlebug131> Hi I'm unable to cut, delete or rename the files and folders from my NTFS partitions mounted on kubuntu. Is there anyway to fix this? Thank you.
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest67183> hi
<Raghuram> Hello
<silver_hook> o
<lordievader[m]> o/
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader[m]
<skomorokh> After upgrading from Yakkety to Zesty my taskbar panel (set to autohide) flickers randomly now and then when compositing is on (and not when it's not).
<jonathan_x> Using 16.04 and trying to improve the suspend experience.
<jonathan_x> have an amd gpu R9 380 but using stock drivers from 16.04 and running 4.4.0
<jonathan_x> after resume the screen flickers until I ctrl-alt-F2 or something and back again
<jonathan_x> any general advice on which amd driver / kernel to use?
<jonathan_x> my keyboard is another problem but this seems hardware but just got worse again after suspend/resume :(
<jonathan_x> I discharged its circuitry and the problem was finally gone and now its back :(.
<IrcsomeBot1> doodlebug131 was removed by: doodlebug131
<nickolay> Hi guys
<nickolay> Is it kubuntu channel?
<nickolay> Can I ask a question please?
<mgolden_> nickolay: just ask
<nickolay> 'K. I'm trying to launch Saints Row IV. There are some errors, I will post it in next message. What I'm doing wrong?
<nickolay> ./SaintsRow4.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nickolay> ./SaintsRow4.i386 failed to start due to the following dependancy problems:
<nickolay>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf770b000)
<nickolay>         libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6 (0xf7599000)
<nickolay>         libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 (0xf7528000)
<nickolay>         libSDL2-2.0.so.0 => not found
<genii> !pastebin | nickolay
<ubottu> nickolay: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * genii makes more coffee
<nickolay> Oh, sorry, I posted it wrong
<nickolay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24669464/
<nickolay> There is error log
<genii> nickolay: You don't have to leave and re-enter when the bot quiets you, it removes it a little while later :)
<nickolay> What am I doing wrong? (sorry for bad english, it's not my native)
<nickolay> Genil: sorry, I'm noob.
<nickolay> Guys?
<ronnoc> nickolay: You would likely need to ask in the Steam forums or the game's discussion page.
<ronnoc> but you're clearly missing dependencies that the game needs to run.
<nickolay> ronnic: Well... It's not so good idea, I have a pirate copy of game...
<nickolay> ronnoc: Well... It's not so good idea, I have a pirate copy of game...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> 10-4 on that
<nickolay> But thx, I'ff look thru the Steam forum and try to find post with the same problem.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> What's your need today, Nick?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> We all do
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> What's your need today?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I only have about another few minutes, then I will have to differ you through another assistant
<Stars43> Hello!
<Stars43> My Kubuntu currently won't boot, and is giving me these error messages: "platform MST0101:00: failed to claim resource 0" and "acpi MSFT0101:00: platform device creation failed: -16".
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Did you try to boot with your prior kernel as are the options?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Stars43, did you?
<Stars43> Yes, I tried the other kernels, didn't help.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Then go into the boot options and turn off acpi
<Stars43> How do I do that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> At the bottom of your boot, you will see
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Edit boot parameters
<Stars43> Nevermind, I fixed it. I'm such an idiot, all I needed to do was run fsck on the root partition.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> You aren't an idiot!
<Stars43> Thank you 😀
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Good for you, Stars43!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> We love Linux!
<therealredphanto> Can someone help me with a really newb permissions question?
<therealredphanto> I have a dir where i have my media prog, sonarr as a user with a group _mediaclients that includes a couple other programs as well as my current admin user that I log into in that same group. I have drwxrwxrwx sonarr:_mediaclients in the parent dir where I am trying to delete folders.
<therealredphanto> But I cannot delete the folders, I am being denied
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> That sounds like crap
<therealredphanto> well im a linux newb
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Lets fix this
<therealredphanto> so it probably is
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> You have entire directory with folks you don't want access to.. Correct?
<therealredphanto> This is my home PC so I am the only user
<therealredphanto> I am running Sonarr/Radarr/CouchPotato,etc, whose users are included in _mediaclients group
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Are all of the files under one director?y
<therealredphanto> Yes. They are in my torrents folder, which then get moved out and organized in a separate directory, which works fine.
<therealredphanto> But I am just unable to delete failed torrents manually as my own admin user
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Do you know ho to move files and or folders?
<therealredphanto> yes I do I just tend to gravitate to the GUI file browser since I'm y'know, a newb and like the visuals.
<therealredphanto> but I can work in the terminal if need be
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> For what you need, I think a terminal is best
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Just ask my wife
<therealredphanto> lol
<therealredphanto> every time i need to do terminal stuff i can never remember the commands! just need to get better at it. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Are you there?
<therealredphanto> Yes I have my terminal up to the folder
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Like I was 20 years ago andam still learning
<therealredphanto> I'm so disappointed in myself that i didn't get started with programming/linux sooner in life. I got too comfy in the lazy hammock known as Windows
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Do you find the files?
<therealredphanto> yes i can see all the folders
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> In the terminal?
<therealredphanto> i just have some failed folders and bad torrents taking up space that aren't being auto-removed by Transmission
<therealredphanto> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Do you know where you want the files to be?
<therealredphanto> in the trash bin
<therealredphanto> lol
<therealredphanto> My system is setup via the _mediaclients group to auto move those files with a Sonarr/Radarr service. When torrents complete, that all works perfectly.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> You are funny!!!!!!\I even have to refresh myself for this... one moment, please....
<therealredphanto> im just running into that brick wall where the system isn't allowing me as my current user which is in _mediaclients group to delete
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Oh!!!
<therealredphanto> the user owner of the group is Sonarr, which is a separate user from the one im  currently logged into, which is "redphantom" but redphantom is also placed in _mediaclients
<therealredphanto> user owner of the directory in question, i mean
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I thought you wanted it all do never ever be seen again by even the CIA
<therealredphanto> well, that too. hehe
<therealredphanto> sorry if im not explaining it well
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Do you have permissions?
<therealredphanto> drwxrwxrwx 12 sonarr _mediaclients 12288 May 26 19:01 .
<therealredphanto> in the parent directory
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Means nothing unless this is You
<therealredphanto> my current user is inside of _mediaclients
<therealredphanto> so i thought that all users in the group would be given group permissions? is that not possible?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Are you asking me to help you break into a linux system?
<therealredphanto> lmao no this is my home PC
<therealredphanto> maybe i just set this up wrong to begin with. i am the admin of this system
<therealredphanto> but it seems to work, mostly
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Linuxis a very secure system
<therealredphanto> I don't get why all the users in a group for a directory don't all have the same permissions?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Fella, I wouldn't help you break into another system for $10,000,000.00
<therealredphanto> I'm not breaking into another system...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> If it your computer... just install Kubuntu again
<therealredphanto> uhh no i won't be doing that. i am on the system just fine its just i have one directory where all my torrents are going into that I can't delete stuff out of
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Take a few screen shots and show mw here
<therealredphanto> http://imgur.com/a/bTP2u
<therealredphanto> http://imgur.com/a/F5p88
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Let me know what I'm seeing
<therealredphanto> thats the directory im trying to delete stuff out of
<therealredphanto> as a user in group _mediaclients
<therealredphanto> the permissions for that dir are drwxrwxrwx 12 sonarr _mediaclients 12288 May 26 19:01 .
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I don't see those permissions
<therealredphanto> how could you? i just went into the dir and used ls -ld to get the current permissions
<therealredphanto> drwxrwxrwx 12 sonarr _mediaclients 12288 May 26 19:01 .
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> PS -ax and sed to me
<therealredphanto> PS: command not found
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> You don't find a PS command using Kubuntu?
<therealredphanto> No I do not
<therealredphanto> I am on Zesty too
<therealredphanto> 17.04 i believe
<therealredphanto> oh its cause i used capital letters
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Type: … ls
<therealredphanto> lots of text
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Type … ps
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> It sure is, isn't it?
<therealredphanto> https://justpaste.it/177aj
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I'm always telling my woman she shows too damned much
<therealredphanto> lol i hope this info doesn't open me up
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> You are already open
<therealredphanto> how so?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I guess you came here for help
<therealredphanto> yes...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> How may I help you?
<therealredphanto> why did you just ask me for that information ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I am here to help you enjoy Kubuntu Linux.
<therealredphanto> well im not enjoying this
<therealredphanto> you're creeping me out tbh
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> M mom said the same abount me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Meet me in Bucharest?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Does anyone have a Kubuntu Concern or question?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> what's going on
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> May I help you?
<ahoneybun> you ok therealredphanto?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> May I please ask once again.  May I help you with your questions using Kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2017-05-27
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Working  therealredphanto
<therealredphanto> well i just gave him a bunch of info and he hasn't helped
<therealredphanto> i think i'll just figure it out on my own, thanks ...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Well, that sucks!!!  You should be here one support with fo;ks that will help you!!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> May I help you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> <therealredphanto> may I peae help you?
<Kali_Yuga> somebody out there good in C++ & willing to help the Maintainer of Qtcurve need to get it ported to plasma 5. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353216#c13
<ubottu> KDE bug 353216 in qt5 "qtcurve-qt5 is missing the qtcurve window decoration in Plasma 5" [Major,Assigned]
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I used to ask the same question and gave up 20 years ago
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Now, I'm just a user and support
<7IZAALBV3> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Nello
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> May I help you?
<bigtudou> hahah
<bigtudou> nothing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> 10-4 own that thar
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Thank you all so much
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Let me know if I can be helpful to ya
<bigtudou> can you speak chinese?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I wish I could. Can you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I would certainly appreciate helping you
<bigtudou> you are so boring
<bigtudou> 8
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Waiting to help others is boring
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> What do you need bigtudou?
<bigtudou> nobody in here,i need go
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Check back later.  We are always here to help.
<bigtudou> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Howdy
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> May I help you?
<bigtudou> 0.1+0.3
<bigtudou> hi bot
<bigtudou_> who
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Hello Kubuntu Support Client … How may I help you.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Thank you for visiting our support team.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Hello, how may I help you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Hello. Welcome to Kubuntu technical support volunteer staff.  … How may I help you?
<dax> nap time plz
<nickolay> Hello friends
<nickolay> How can I install AMD drivers on Kubuntu without broking it?
<user|43873> hi guys
<user|43873> is any one here ?
<bruno1604_> Good morning
<bruno1604_> How do I bring starters into a (second) panel vertical on the right screen border. I managed to create a second one and also to install the widget. But I can not find, when clicking on the app a choice into which panel I want to place it.
<acheronUK> bruno1604_: drag it to the panel you want it in?
<bruno1604_> Good idea, thanks. But now I lost the K-Sign bottom right. The one with the 5 posibilities, like Favourites, Applications, Closing, etc.
<acheronUK> bruno1604_: lost it by doing that?
<acheronUK> in newer plasma it's a different logo, so maybe it just changed if you upgraded?
<acheronUK> the 'kickoff' menu can be re-added if you truly lost it, via right click on the panel, panel opinions, add widgets. and add the 'application launcher' widget
<IrcsomeBot1> Gary was removed by: ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot1> GStakkos was removed by: GStakkos
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Majorana> Hi! How can I update to plasma 5.9.5 von Kubuntu 17.04? Plasma 5.9.5 has already been released 6 weeks ago
<Majorana> plasmashell -v says I'm still on 5.9.4
<Majorana> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-bugfix-releases-frameworks-selected-app-updates-now-available-in-backports-ppa-for-zesty-and-xenial/
<Majorana> Do I only receive the updates by using the backports PPA?
<Majorana> A few weeks ago I was told the update shall become part of the offical repo so everyone (who uses 17.04) can profit of it
<DarinMiller> Majorana: plasma 5.9.5 should be in backports, by chance did you uncheck or remove the backports ppa?
<DarinMiller> Majorana: I re-read your question.  Yes, 5.9.5 is only available via backports (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports )
<Majorana> Alright.
<acheronUK> Majorana: 5.9.5 has been uploaded to -proposed for -updates in the archive
<Majorana> Where I can check this myself next time?
<acheronUK> but still needs it's verification done
<acheronUK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop
<Majorana> Alright, found it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-integration/5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1
<acheronUK>  4:5.9.5-0ubuntu0.1 proposed (universe)
<Majorana> Thanks.
<acheronUK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<acheronUK> Majorana: which needs this doing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<Majorana> Sounds reasonable ;-)
<acheronUK> Majorana: but testing 40 packages for that is not a quick process. and have got a bit sidetracked with other things, especially as that is in backports anyway
<Majorana> Sure! Alright, I gotta leave again. Thanks for your time.
<acheronUK> anyone is welcome to help with the verification :)
<pc_drhyde> hi
<pc_drhyde> !list
<ubottu> pc_drhyde: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<baiguai> Hey! I am running Kubu 16.10 on a new MSI laptop, it installed fine - but when I try to boot from the Kubu 17.04 DVD I get the CPIe error. I tried updating my GRUB w/ pci=nomsi / pci=noaer but the error persists. Is there another solution for this? Thanks!
#kubuntu 2017-05-28
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why is Plasmashell running one of my CPU cores to 99% and making the fan spin fast?
<Roey> lordievader: ^
<Roey> lordievader: nevermind, I found out how to get plasmashell's cpu usage back down: I removed the network, disk and CPU monitoring widgets from my desktop.  Presto!
<mparillo> Roey: So the act of measuring something affects it?
<acheronUK> mparillo: always. but in this case, more the displaying of the results of the measurement than the act itself
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Roey> <mparillo> Roey: So the act of measuring something affects it?
<Roey> this apparently is a known bug
<Roey> an old known bug
<Roey> with the Network Monitor widget.
<Roey> lordievader: ^
<Roey> lordievader, mparillo: probably this bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=797862
<ubottu> Debian bug 797862 in plasma-workspace "/usr/bin/plasmashell: 100% CPU usage when network monitor widget is added" [Normal,Open]
<R13ose> The printer queue says there is one job but I don't see one, how do I close this?
<STRAW_> Hi
<STRAW_> hi
<BluesKaj> hey
<STRAW_> I cannot install Lubuntu After Windows 10 Installation.
<STRAW_> Can you help me,please?
<STRAW_> I boot a live cd from a usb
<BluesKaj> do know how to resize and create partitions?
<BluesKaj> do you
<STRAW_> Yes.
<STRAW_> of ubuntu
<STRAW_> I clicked on the icon that begins installation
<STRAW_> its on desktop
<BluesKaj> is our pc uefi or bios?
<BluesKaj> your
<STRAW_> the installer asks me to connect to a network
<STRAW_> I choose not to connect to a wifi...
<STRAW_> then press next  button
<STRAW_> and get "System program problem detected"
<STRAW_> it happens with all ubuntu based
<STRAW_> distros
<STRAW_> I had win 7 before
<STRAW_> I have never experienced this before
<STRAW_> bios
<STRAW_> I could do dual boot with 7
<STRAW_> even gparted crashes...
<STRAW_> booted from Live cd
<STRAW_> I have a screenshot somewhere
<STRAW_> I will upload it here
<BluesKaj> think it's best to join #ubuntu chat, dunno anything about lubuntu
<STRAW_> well the same happens with lubuntu
<STRAW_> and other buntu distros
<STRAW_> even with linux lite
<STRAW_> let me post a screenshot of the error
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu only support , #ubuntu supports all flavours
<STRAW_> I was on ubuntu channe;
<STRAW_> they dont answer me
<STRAW_> im desperated
<STRAW_> because I can't install any linux.
<BluesKaj> ihow old is your computer?
<STRAW_> around 5 year old.
<STRAW_> a laptop
<STRAW_> https://postimg.org/image/6nigrwszv/
<STRAW_> Linux Lite installer crash log
<STRAW_> because ubuntu does not give any information
<STRAW_> about the error
<oerheks> something about insufficient space, perhaps a bad block on your hdd?
<oerheks> and linux lite is crap, use ubuntu
<BluesKaj> is this a 32 bit or 64 bit architecture laptop?
<STRAW_> 64 bit
<STRAW_> what about a bad block?
<BluesKaj> and gparted livecd crashes?
<STRAW_> yeah
<STRAW_> on startup
<STRAW_> from live cd
<STRAW_> i can boot sucesfully into
<BluesKaj> oerheks, he already has windows 10 installed, so bad blocks shouldn't be an issue
<STRAW_> a live cd desktop
<STRAW_> but the crash occured when I opened gparted and it started
<STRAW_> to scan discs
<STRAW_> I dont have a screenshot but I can provide
<STRAW_> if you need
<BluesKaj> STRAW_, which lvecd can you boot into ?
<STRAW_> any. the crashes occur only when I get past 1st installation step
<STRAW_> this one asking if I want to connect to a wifi
<STRAW_> when I try to go to next step
<STRAW_> all installer crashes
<STRAW_> linux lite ubuntu lubuntu kubuntu
<STRAW_> weird
<STRAW_> sorry for my bad english
<STRAW_> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_GIIEKCCltg/VjfbXKyF6kI/AAAAAAAAKwg/kSeZD-nvWD8/s1600/ubuntuinstall3.png
<STRAW_> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_GIIEKCCltg/VjfbXKyF6kI/AAAAAAAAKwg/kSeZD-nvWD8/s1600/ubuntuinstall3.png
<STRAW_> on this stage
<STRAW_> I press the "continue" button
<STRAW_> and get this error message
<STRAW_> https://i.stack.imgur.com/UvHsW.png
<oerheks> wifi, i would test/setup it in live mode, then hit install
<BluesKaj> is you laptop wifi listed, if so choose that and it will ask for the password, enter it then continue
<STRAW_> I'm using  ethernet
<STRAW_> but I can connect to a wifi as well
<STRAW_> I will try
<STRAW_> to type the password but I doubt i will help
<STRAW_> as I never had to do that before
<STRAW_> in my previous installations back when i had win 7
<mint> hiii
<mint> how to change to networks settings in quassel client ?
<mint> I would like to connect via 127.0.0.1
<viewer|5527> hello
<viewer|5527> i need a little bit of help,
<viewer|5527> i'm a seasoned linux user and I know how to update and use ubuntu
<viewer|5527> however I dont know what te default login info is for kubunto
<viewer|5527> im just trying to update it as it is running 14.04
<BluesKaj> viewer|5527, on live media it's ubuntu and ubuntu afaik
<viewer|5527> i installed it
<viewer|5527> it was kubuntu 14.04.10
<Guest81726> hi guys
#kubuntu 2018-05-21
<cyb0rg> hi, is there a way to make alt+tab cycle through windows instead of show desktop?
<cyb0rg> Plasma is pretty cool so far, but wtf is up with that change?
<cyb0rg> ok, found the shortcut hidden in an inappropriate menu ("system settings" shortcuts. Cycling windows is not a system setting)
<cyb0rg> ok now I am more confused. alt+tab is already walk through windows, but it just switches between showing the desktop or my windows.
<cyb0rg> ok, found this issue. It was having it set to cycle through activities. I thought that meant windows within all activities. A bit ambiguous, but fair enough.
<Ichsan> Hi Kubuntu developers. I've been Kubuntu fans since its early releases. After upgraded my Kubuntu from 16.04 into 18.04, I saw many good things. It's so awesome running on my gaming notebook! And I just want to say thank you for the greatest OS I've ever used!
<designbybeck> WHY KDE WHY!... 18.04!? still randomness!? I want to love you... I really really do! You were so much more closer to Unity 16.04  with some configuring
<designbybeck> I can't even do a screen shot with Shutter!
<designbybeck> :( makes me so sad.... so so sad...what do I do with my life
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @designbybeck, That's because of Wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @designbybeck, Switch back to X.org
<designbybeck> IrcsomeBot:  !?!?! Wayland!? is it in Kubuntu? or in Gnome!?
<designbybeck> I agree we need something beside of x.org!
<designbybeck> Wayland was something, Mir? was it? was something else? but just make it all work
<designbybeck> I had this configured as close to Unity as I could...it was so sweet! streamlined ..Gnome was close..it was.. And I wanted to enjoy it
<designbybeck> I can enlarge my font/text for date/time, but not my icons
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @designbybeck, System Settings -> icons .... Advanced tab -> Panel.... set the size and restart plasma is change is not immediate.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ^if change^
<designbybeck> no no no DarinMiller... the taskbar
<designbybeck> I can't do a screen shot with Shutter or I'd show you... Shutter is the best for that...so easy in ANY other distro!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, right click on task bar and use the slider to change icon size.
<designbybeck> MAKE ME LOVE YOU! ....I'll be your best friend!  I'll promote many great things!
<designbybeck> no no no.... see DarinMiller this was the great thing about Unity!... SIMPLE... streamlined ....gets out of your way
<designbybeck> I do graphic design, video editing, 3D, I want my screen real estate!
<designbybeck> I want VERY little OS in my way... Let me work!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Unity is still available as far as I know.... I personally hide all my panels so I have 100% screen realestate.
<designbybeck> ...by the way, I must say I'm on a HiDEF screen, so maybe that has a lil' to do with this
<designbybeck> on a lptop
<designbybeck> laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Me too.
<designbybeck> Hmmmm.....
<designbybeck> but I want to see give or take 20px bar with date/time
<designbybeck> easy HUD with "super" key
<designbybeck> and Shutter to work out of the box . Along with hot corners for desktops
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The upper right hot corner is the only corner defined by default in kde, the rest are up to the user.
<designbybeck> yeah I got of few of those lined out. Which I like!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I 100% agree with you in regards to Spectacle...needs lots of work to catch up with other screen capture tools.
<designbybeck> what is Spectacle?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The default screen capture tool.
<designbybeck> ...I only revisit KDE/Kubuntu once a year give or take! ? I do like what they have going on,....just over complicated....to much.  Don't be Windows...
<designbybeck> I don't know Spectacle? Do You know Shutter? I haven't met its equal in LInux?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The devs are very responsive to input.  If someone puts up a good case for better defaults, they make it happen.  Those of us that use it for a while are used to the complication and forget that not everyone has the same background.
<designbybeck> I can respect that DarinMiller... and I understand that! ...which is why I'd love to win the Lotto and pay them all  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, I have used an like shutter very much.
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller would do exactly the same if I win the lotto.
<designbybeck> I try to teach streamlined, efficient, Open Source useage in all I do
<designbybeck> My Love/Hate with KDE/Kubuntu is to complex for streamlineness. I was brainstorming on BEKoS ...(BECK OS) ...(forgot what I was calling it) But I was going to take all the KDE stuff and take out all the no needed settings for basic
<designbybeck> It would be great for KDE Lite... Mirror what Unity was. I know there have been a few settings along those lines
<designbybeck> Themes and such
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I see a couple in the Theme downloads:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 775x681) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iH03pJAw/file_7088.jpg
<designbybeck> Though I understand if I learn programming myself I can help the cause! I am just not there yet!
<designbybeck> ....I'm like a noob!
<jozo> hello
<jozo> I am not able to set mouse cursor shape in config
<jozo> When I download ubuntuaero mouse cursor theme
<jozo> arrow cursor is OK
<jozo> but of I go on the link in chrome for example cursor is black
<jozo> how can be this fixed ?
<jozo> also it is not possible to set usb mouse sensitivity
<jozo> https://store.kde.org/p/999992/ this theme btw
<valorie> it's possible that the theme doesn't work for Gtk applications such as chrome
<valorie> have you tried Falkon?
<valorie> it has totally replaced chrome for me
<valorie> !info falkon
<ubottu> falkon (source: falkon): lightweight web browser based on Qt WebEngine. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 2092 kB, installed size 9873 kB
<jozo> valorie: it is also not working with qt apps
<jozo> valorie: and on kubuntu 14.04 it works for everything
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> well, we don't support things we don't package
<valorie> and we don't package themes
<jozo> ah :(
<valorie> so I guess check with the person who wrote the theme?
<valorie> perhaps some code changed in the past 2 years
<jozo> and has kubuntu cursors similar as windows 7 ?in oficial package ?
<valorie> not that I know of
<valorie> I rarely change the defaults
<valorie> don't know what cursors looked like in win7
<valorie> not sure I ever used it
<jozo> ok thanks
<valorie> I mean, we could, but I don't know about it
<IrcsomeBot> Ivan Coronel was added by: Ivan Coronel
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<R13ose> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi R13ose
<timsag3> bye all! ^^
<R13ose> BluesKaj: what's up?
<BluesKaj> morning coffee here,  how about you, R13ose?
<R13ose> Trying to solve my issues as always :)
<BluesKaj> R13ose, remind me , what's the issue again?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: trying to solve that kubuntu locks when booting up and unsure why.  I see the kubuntu but never get to login screen or desktop
<BluesKaj> black screen with blinking cursor?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: actually nope, I see kubuntu logo and I hit escape and then when this stops the blinking cursor stays then and then disappears.  I don't know if this is waiting for something but I feel this is too long.
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F2-F6, login with username and pw , then sudo nano /etc/default/grub, then edit the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" by replacing "quiet splash" with nomodeset. Then ctl + o , enter, ctl + x to save and exit , then at the prompt , run  sudo update grub, then reboot
<BluesKaj> correction: sudo update-grub
<R13ose> I have also tried fsck and now badblocks.
<R13ose> BluesKaj: where do I do what you are saying?
<BluesKaj> in the black screen
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I have to wait for badblocks to finish. Yet, there is no black screen but you mean when this is trying to boot, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<R13ose> BluesKaj: should I try one boot after badblocks before doing yours or go straight into yours?
<BluesKaj> depends , do you get the black screena fter bad blocks?
<BluesKaj> after
<R13ose> I have to wait and see.  Can we use a different word to black screen?
<elichai2> Hey
<elichai2> plasmashell stopped working in my laptop, when I start it I get sddm but after the launch only a terminal opens, if I run `plasmashell` in the terminal I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X9473nT35n/ and inside dmesg I have: `[  200.667715] plasmashell[5773]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fabb9d1d526 sp 00007ffff6e1a400 error 4 in libkcupslib.so[7fabb9ce1000+55000]`
<BluesKaj> R13ose, using ctl+alt+F2 to F6 gives you a TTY/VT which is a virtual terminal like the konsole, and then run the command i mentioned
<elichai2> any ideas what to do? (I tried removing everything from that mentions kde/plasma from my HOME\.config\.cache, and tried to upgrade kde from the backports ppa)
<elichai2> it might be because of this but i'm not sure: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FNBPtfFxmV/
<R13ose> BluesKaj: yes I know but does that work at boot screen?
<BluesKaj> it should work after the Kubuntu logo disappears
<R13ose> BluesKaj: what if kubuntu logo doesn't disappear?  I can't remember if this does or not
<BluesKaj> elichai2, run sudo apt full-upgrade when the terminal appears
<BluesKaj> R13ose, well, try rebooting to see
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I will after badblocks, okay?
<elichai2> BluesKaj: will it update to 18.04? I don't want to bring more problems, I'm right now on fully updated 17.10
<BluesKaj> R13ose, don't run bad blocks
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I already did and done 60%+
<BluesKaj> elichai2, no it just upgrades all existing packages
<BluesKaj> R13ose, then let i finish and try then
<R13ose> BluesKaj: thanks.  I will let you know when done which is super slow.
<BluesKaj> you could cancel it, ctl+c
<R13ose> BluesKaj: will that cause any issues?
<BluesKaj> it's just a scan afiak
<R13ose> BluesKaj: What are the errors it says are there?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<R13ose> Might take hours more to finish.  I will cancel and see what happens.
<elichai2> BluesKaj: ok, I did a full-upgrade
<BluesKaj> elichai2, any upgrades happen?
<elichai2> Nope
<R13ose> BluesKaj: how long should I work a logo screen?
<BluesKaj> elichai2, run sudo dpkg --configure -a. then sudo apt  -f install
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I am at busybox built-in shell noe
<R13ose> now*
<elichai2> BluesKaj: ran, nothing happened
<BluesKaj> R13ose, til the the logo disappears and the blinking cursor in the top left appears
<R13ose> Ok.
<R13ose> BluesKaj: any thoughts what to do at busybox built-in shell?
<BluesKaj> yeah R13ose\, reboot
<BluesKaj> don't run bad blocks again
<R13ose> Okay sorry
<BluesKaj> elichai2, run sudo apt install --reinstall cups
<R13ose> BluesKaj: says mount: can't find /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root in fstab.  How to fix?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, are you using LVM  or some kind of new file system
<R13ose> LVM
<BluesKaj> dunno much about LVM, since i don't need it ..think you need to do some research how fstab handles LVM partitions, R13ose
<R13ose> Thanks
<BluesKaj> R13ose, also since it's not dektop releated you could ask in #ubuntu chat as well. There a re quite few knowlegeable people there regarding LVM etc
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I shouldn't ask in #lvm?
<BluesKaj> you could ask there too , of course
<R13ose> Okay thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I asked in both and will wait
<R13ose> BluesKaj: where is boot log?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, in /var/log
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I don't see log but I didn't go into the /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg- ones
<BluesKaj> r  look in root in dolphin, then/var/log
<BluesKaj> brb,...gotta reboot
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I am in busybox built-in shell not GUI
<R13ose> BluesKaj: also the person helped me in #ubuntu said they don't anymore
<BluesKaj> don't help, whynot?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: only pointed me to a link that didn't work out
<R13ose> BluesKaj: should I try: https://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/recovering-from-unbootable-ubuntu-encrypted-lvm-root-partition/
<BluesKaj> I really don't know much about busybox, used it a few times with e2fsck to fix a boot problem caused by my W7 install, but  got rid of windows and no longer have the problem
<R13ose> Okay.
<EvilRoey> what tools exist to give a sort of ActiveDirectory-like view to network management of Linux boxes?
<EvilRoey> oh hi BluesKaj
<kubuntu_> aye whats up
<Guest66760> HI BOYS
<GNARLY> HELLO
<kubuntu_> hey
<frankTM> @GNARLY
<GNARLY> @frankTM
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, netstat -nat command is one
<EvilRoey> ok I suppose so, yes
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, , not al your networked computers
<BluesKaj> just the one you're using
<EvilRoey> okkkkk
<EvilRoey> * okk
<EvilRoey> sorry, my keyboard's weird
<viewer|35529> Is there an on-screen keyboard in Kubuntu or is it only accessible on the lock screen?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: should I also try general linux channel?
<BluesKaj> sure
<BluesKaj> viewer|35529, look for virtual keyboard in the package manager, there are a few choices
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> What's the best way to configure a synaptics touchpad? I want no taps and no areas defined but one finger klick is left mouse button and two finger klick is right mouse button.
<skomorokh> "No candidate version found for unetbootin" ...is there a new recommended tool for building a bootable Kubuntu install usb? The page linked from the release notes is timing out http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/installation.html
<rik-shaw> skomorokh: I prefer mkusb-nox (simple terminal version, but mkusb is there with a GUI if you want that).
<rik-shaw> By default it takes the whole stick, and makes it read-only so is good for a UEFI compatible installer.
<skomorokh> Doesn't seem to be in the repos or snap :(
<rik-shaw> I use multibootusb if you don't need UEFI and want to use the drive for other things and want multiple Linux installers on one stick.  http://multibootusb.org/
<skomorokh> Thanks, I'll give mkusb-nox a try, CLI + gets things right for UEFI the first time sounds like just the thing.
<rik-shaw> yes. agreed!  Sorry can't recall if in main repos but if want most up-to-date can use ppa: https://launchpad.net/~mkusb/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<rik-shaw> with stick installed, run "sudo mkusb-nox /path/to/iso.iso" and it has a nice interactive process from there.
<batteronizer> Hi, has anyone else noticed icons in the panel sometimes showing the wrong state/not updating in 18.04? Seems like a bug.
<viewer|56291> Does Kubuntu have a virtual/on-screen keyboard installed by default?
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> anyone on a nvidia laptop?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: ping
<valorie> mattfly: I have one here; what's your question?
<mattfly> hey are you able to hibernate on ur laptop?
<mattfly> you have the nvidia-390 driver?
<mattfly> kubuntu bionic?
<mattfly> wait arent you the guy i just talked with not so long ago
<valorie> I'm not a guy! so .....
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> hmm, never have tried to hibernate
<valorie> I basically never shut it down
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.12.5 on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) powered by Linux 4.15.0-20-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3399-3400/3800 MHz, RAM: 30959/32119 MB, Storage: 280/1144 GB, 273 procs, 643.12h up
<valorie> my other little laptop hibernates perfectly but it is not nvidia
<valorie> checking to see what driver I'm using
<mattfly> is it a laptop?
<valorie> yes, both
<mattfly> oha
<mattfly> i have reported a bug
<valorie> yup, 390
<valorie> ok, what's the bug number?
<mattfly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/1770491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770491 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Hibernation doesnt work after installing nvidia-384(s2disk hangs)" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> I'll try to test for you
<mattfly> whenever you can
<mattfly> try to see if you can hibernate
<valorie> oh, 384
<mattfly> no
<mattfly> thats the package name
<mattfly> nvidia-384
<valorie> ?
<mattfly> the driver is 390
<mattfly> idk why they make this mess
<valorie> that's pointlessly confusing
<mattfly> the ubuntu package nvidia-384 installs the driver named 390
<mattfly> you can check it there
<mattfly> try to see if hibernation works there anyway, im having this isssue since the alpha
<mattfly> whenever you can
<mattfly> and if you have the same problem reported there, give some feedback or tell me at least
<valorie> I can try this later today
<valorie> right now I'm trying to test the newest plasma
<mattfly> oh 5.13?
<mattfly> have you added the backports ppas?
<valorie> did you see this, mattfly? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/667833
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-5-bugfix-update-for-kubuntu-18-04-lts-testing-help-required/
<mattfly> yes i posted that
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so there are eyes on this, good
<mattfly> not really
<valorie> I always use backports, yes
<mattfly> nobody recognizes the bug so far
<valorie> but we need to test the 5.12.5 release so that it can go into the point release in July
<acheronuk> 5.13 is still beta
<mattfly> so 5.13 will never be part of kubuntu bionic?
<valorie> mattfly: not as part of point releases
<acheronuk> mattfly: not in the main archive. it is not an LTS release, and depends on a not LTS Qt version. we will very likely have in a PPA for bionic for those who want leap off the LTS train
<valorie> 5.12 Plasma is LTS, so we want to keep that for our lts > lts people
<mattfly> alright
 * valorie will leap into the future
<acheronuk> https://i.imgur.com/zBm13Jf.png
 * acheronuk hides
<valorie> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/kde-plasma-5-13-features-upgrade
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> gosh, give me a minute dude, and I'll catch up!
<mattfly> yeah i saw that this morning
<valorie> hmmm, they got it a bit wrong as we've not decided whether or not to use the Backports PPA for this upgrade
<valorie> since they didn't ask.....
<acheronuk> many things in these articles are guesses based what happened before
<valorie> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @valorie, I would love to get 5.13 but I love stability. So I would like the idea to jump to 5.13.4 (or even 5.13.5) once it got out and stay with 5.12 until then.
<acheronuk> even if we decide to put 5.13 in the main backports PPA, I think it unlikely will will push packages to it until at least the .2 or .3 bugfix release. keeping packages somewhere else for testing until then
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @acheronuk, Ah! 😊 That is good to hear. Thank you for the info!
<valorie> IMO something like "plasma-backports" PPA would make sense -- depending on the state of Qt in the archive I suppose
<evlich> i just installed kubuntu 18.04 using the minimal install option and it is a bit too minimal for me. is there an easy way (i.e. without reinstalling) to install the full installation?
<Lord_chencho> nice job kubuntu team!
<valorie> evlich: sure, just install whatever you like from either the commandline or using Discover or Muon
<valorie> as usual
<valorie> oh, and if you want everything, just sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> that will pick up everything you missed
<valorie> or you can do that via muon/discover
#kubuntu 2018-05-22
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> nojoko was added by: nojoko
<umberto> !list
<ubottu> umberto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ndavis> All: Trying to load lamp-server!  Cmd is: "tasksel install lamp-server".  Alway fails as Snort tried installing earlier and fails, since it only recognizes eth0 and I'm 100% wifi so on wlan0 is active.  How do I congfig snort to look at wlan0 or how do I clear the snort install, so other installs will work?
<BluesKaj> ndavis, check this out,  https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> GodOfFluff was added by: GodOfFluff
<yuriy> hello. i did enable my external desktop and fond that margin on the bottom
<yuriy> standart panel won't render some pixels from bottom
<yuriy> pls look here:https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOg9KPcNjJ8zXL1I_xFnYyjmfOqO7giYc1Nu4cGEgvPI52D771JCF7CHv28rSwG8g/photo/AF1QipML_rtKj1DSyVH6YavWx5LgnLi20MNExJxhA2ae?key=UjA4VnZvSjJjLUtMWVBrRXA0aGFqVnVMS3ZJZFFn
<rik-shaw> yuriy what is your theme?  I see the right edge is sort of "rounded" so did you change your theme?  If you go back to standard breeze or breeze-dark for panel does it change?
<proctrap> I've entered a mode in Kate where I have only tabs and menu
<proctrap> can't get back by pressing Alt
<Guest82912> Hi guys! I just installed Kubuntu 18.04 on sda. My Win7 on sdc is not found. update-grub does not work.
<Guest82912> (with sudo in front)
<Guest82912> Can anyone help?
<diogenes_> Guest82912, why did you install them on separate drives?
<proctrap> https://preview.ibb.co/md3JJ8/Screenshot_20180522_211847.png
<proctrap> ah found it
<yuriy> rik-shaw - my default is breeze
<yuriy> theme
<yuriy> other windows go under thepanel
<yuriy> panel simply not rendered in it's own full height
<yuriy> 1/4 height is simply not rendered
<sept> hnye
<sept> hey
#kubuntu 2018-05-23
<sept> hey
<mattfly> why is the discover app using so much cpu?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> sigh I keep getting KWIN crashing, almost randomly, repeatedly during the day :(
<mattfly> and im not able to install snapds from the discover app since it is not passing the --classic argument
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> any idea where to look for? It might be related to virtual desktops and swapping fast
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> and URGH it just crashed again...
<mattfly> and it asks for classic confinement
<valorie> hmmm, sounds like something snap related is missing
<valorie> please file a bug with .......hmmm, LP I guess
<valorie> best way is `ubuntu-bug discover`
<valorie> discover works very well for me, but I've never tried to install a snap using it
<Guest72764> Hi I am using Kubuntu 18.04 on a Dell Inspiron 7759 with proprietary nvidia drivers. It was working well with kernel 4.15.0.20 but after I upgraded it to 4.15.0.22 it started to freeze occasionally right after the boot. Couldn't find anything in google. Anyone having similar issues ?
<hateball> Guest72764: I can only say I am running nvidia blob + 18.04 and have no issues. I am using 396 beta from PPA
<hateball> This is on a desktop machine, no optimus involved
<diogenes_> Guest72764, why not nouveau?
<diogenes_> nouveau is much better
<Guest72764> Now I removed 22 kernel and returned back to 20 kernel and everything is back to normal
<lordievader> Good morning
<diogenes_> morning
<Guest72764> with nouveau even the installation was not possible I had to disable modeset during installation and installed nvidia drivers immediately afterwards
<batteronizer> Hi what's the use of the Twitter account type and YouTube under Google account type in 18.04's online accounts?
<chan201> @batteronizer wait, What? What you are talking about?
<mparillo_> batteronizer: If I understand it correctly, once you set your google account type, you can use kio-gdrive to access your google drive using Dolphin. You may also be able to associate Google mail and calendar entries with other KDE s/w, but I have not tried it.
<batteronizer> mparillo_: I'm not asking about it. I'm asking about the YouTube and Twitter options specifically.
<batteronizer> Sadly the Help manual has no entry for online accounts, and it doesn't seem to be documented anywhere else.
<mparillo_> Sorrry, the only thing I have tested is kio-gdrive.
<batteronizer> Yeah, I've used gdrive and pim, which is pretty cool.
<janat08> how to change scroll speed
<janat08> wrong channel
<janat08> everything is too big, cursor, taskbar, the bars on windows
<janat08> and how to stop bars from appearing on chrome
<janat08> although I think i know what to do with chrome
<femme> janat08: right click on the titlebar and u can change a lot of that
<femme> janat08: for the cursor search for 'cursor theme' and it will take you to the section in the system settings
<femme> The scroll speed is changed in 'mouse' section of the settings
<janat08> but also the icons are big
<janat08> is there a single variable to change
<femme> which icons do you mean
<janat08> desktop icons
<janat08> im on uhd screen
<janat08> like shortcuts
<janat08> shortcuts=icons
<femme> Yes
<femme> Right click the desktop and select configure desktop
<femme> and then you will see 'icons'
<batteronizer> Can someone check if they are able to login using the Twitter option in Online Accounts in 18.04?
<batteronizer> chan201: I'm talking about the Online Accounts feature
<femme> janat08: you can change the size of different icons by going to the 'icons' section of the system settings
<janat08> got it
<janat08> I was hoping there's a signle variable that made everything out of proportion
<janat08> since I might have to change screens periodically
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> tonioricciato was added by: tonioricciato
<R13ose> Why does my computer keep waking up from suspend?
<Guest72735> hello
<Guest72735> I'm using Docky in my Kubuntu 18.04, I'm using the numix icon themes, why Docky doesn't adapt the theme?
<Guest72735> I'm using Docky in my Kubuntu 18.04, I'm using the numix icon themes, why Docky doesn't adapt the theme?
<Guest72735> SOME HELP?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> HIya
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think Docky uses it's own theme set, and does not use the Plasma Themes which are configured via settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Have you tried configuring the standard panel, to behave similar to Docky ?
<Guest72735> @IrcsomeBot, THanks
<Guest72735> no
<Guest72735> How can I do that?
<batteronizer> Guest72735: https://ubottu.com/y/gl
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Look bottom right by the clock of standard panel, you'll see Burger menu ( 3 lines) click there that'll get you access to the configuration stuff
<Guest72735> I know, But i wont have the zoom stuff right?
<Guest72735>  I know, But i wont have the zoom stuff right?
<Guest22966> hello
<Guest22966> what is the best email client for Kubuntu?
<Guest22966> I need to get notifications...
<Guest22966> some help please?
<BluesKaj> webmail clients likr gmail work well and thunderbird too. Kmail is for users who need large email databases IMO
<R13ose> Guest22966: there is no best just use the one you feel is best
<Guest22966> I asked because some of them dont use notifications properly
<Guest22966> Thats what i need notifications
<Guest22966> and i asked if some of you have try something that work well with notifications
<Guest22966> im new using linux Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Guest22966, usually notifications are set up in the email client
<Guest22966> ok
<BluesKaj> or server
<Guest22966> well as im using kubuntu i will try Kmail
<BluesKaj> kmail is already installed in kubuntu, but you have to set it up
<Guest22966> I installed With the option of minimal apps
<Guest22966> so i dont have it
<Guest22966> lol
<Guest22966> but im installing
<BluesKaj> open a terminal and do, sudo apt install kmail
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I killed my partition but I am fine with that.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, the lvm?
<Guest22966> @BluesKaj, Thanks
<R13ose> BluesKaj: yes.  I used a command on a mount partition and killed this
<BluesKaj> Guest22966,  np
<Abrecus> Guest22966: I am new to Kubuntu as well, and as a long time Thunderbird user that is what I am using. It notifies with a popup when a new message arrives, but doesn't have a tray icon.  If you miss the popup you won't know you have new mail.
<BluesKaj> kmail setup can be daunting to new users
<Guest22966> im seeing that now with Kmail and installed alot of things... i dont like it
<Guest22966> :(
<Guest22966> i will try mail spring
<Guest22966> Mailspring
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<lordievader> R13ose: Have you looked in the logs?
<R13ose> lordievader: which logs?
<lordievader> dmesg, syslog, etc. Anything that can give a clue as to why it would  resume from suspension.
<R13ose> Thanks
<janat08> why does changing scroll speed has no impact
<janat08> and why does mouse button 4/5 aren't bound to back and forth in chrome
<R13ose> How do I move files from one computer to another without using the internet?  They are in the same house
<BluesKaj> !samba | R13ose
<ubottu> R13ose: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<R13ose> Thanks
<orlando_> Hello guys here again
<orlando_> I had to uninstall Kmail, I didnt like it
<lordievader> R13ose: ssh?
<genii> R13ose: If both machines are on the same network and running linux, use scp
<BluesKaj> kmail is mainly for office users who need to keep an an email archive/database of thousands
<R13ose> I have used SCP before but I wasn't sure if that was through the internet or not.
<orlando_> ok
<lordievader> R13ose: That depends on how you issue it.
<orlando_> Im like goint to used another one and try
<orlando_> some of you have used microsoft office in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> R13ose: Scp doesn't care if it is one hop to the next pc or 10 hops to the other end of the world.
<BluesKaj> scp copies from one pc to another on your lan or ssh toanothe pc/server on the internet
<R13ose> Yes but what are the settings for using non internet way?
<genii> R13ose: For scp, just make sure you have openssh-server installed on whichever machine you're trying to reach
<BluesKaj> genii, yes, good point
<genii> ( since it uses ssh/sshd underneath )
<genii> Then just use it's LAN IP from another machine on the same network to pull or put files
<R13ose> genii: how do I know this is lan ip instead of internet ip?
<orlando_> some of you have used microsoft office in Kubuntu?
<orlando_> which one to install  or ?
<genii> R13ose: Use either the ip command or ifconfig if you have net-tools installed to find out the IP of the machine you're trying to reach ( on the actual machine you're trying to reach). Or you might have set a specific IP to be assigned to specific MAC addresses in your router, if so then use whichever one you set it to be in that case
<lordievader> R13ose: LAN ip's are typically in private IP ranges like `192.168.0.0/16` or `10.0.0.0/8`.
<R13ose> lordievader: what are internet ips?  I get confused sometimes.
<R13ose> genii: thanks.  I remember that
<lordievader> Essentially anything which is publicly routable. I.e. in non-private ranges.
<lordievader> R13ose: Normally you don't have to worry about that. Simply follow genii 's advice.
<genii> R13ose: If the IP is in one of these ranges: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network#Private_IPv4_address_spaces then it's an internal LAN IP number. Any other kind of range is it's external internet IP, but this is not usually the case if you have a router
<genii> It will usually have only a normal LAN number and the router handles traffic between the internet and it's internal IP
<R13ose> Thanks everyone I get this now
<genii> If the number starts with 169.254.  then it's a different thing meaning it tried to find a valid number, but didn't
<mattfly> what is the name of the protocol an aplication has to have so that  KDE plasma can restore the sessions? It starts with X*** ???
<genii> orlando_: There is no MS Office in Linux. To read or write Office documents, use LibreOffice Writer
<orlando_> I now man, i mean using wine
<genii> orlando_: It can load Office documentsw from the file manager, if you want them to be saved that way also, use the "Export as" when you save them and choose whatever Word format
<orlando_> using wine what the best option to install i have 2010 and 2013 options.
<genii> LO Writer can read and write Office 2013 formats
<genii> ( and later versions with MS docx format up to Office 2017
<genii> But if you're determined to try installing and running it in WINE, check their app compatibility database
<genii> !appdb| orlando_
<ubottu> orlando_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<orlando_> i was trying libre office but for some reason they change some of my files and i was scared
<orlando_> that why im like to try office
<orlando_> but let me see what i can do
<mattfly> What is the name of the protocol or thing that makes kde session manager restores applications
<mattfly> and those aplications that dont have it wont be restored?
<IrcsomeBot> ace_player was added by: ace_player
<owl> test
<katnip> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/kde-plasma-5-13-features-upgrade <-- do you feel this is a wise move?
<skomorokh> CTRL-ALT-F1 (or F4, or Fx) is not getting me to a VT on a fresh install of Kubuntu. I tried uncommenting the NAutoVTs=6 line in /etc/systemd/logind.conf to no effect
<skomorokh> And it's not just the key shortcut, when I kill the display manager I get ...just a blinking cursor and have to reboot.
<skomorokh> *fresh install of 18.04
<skomorokh> aha i see, the dm (or something) is keeping me from using the shortcut and killing it puts me at a blinking cursor _but at that point I can then switch vts_
<klemax> where are the wallpapers stored at?
<klemax> after upgrading from 17.04 to 18.10, my old wallpaper dissappeared.
<klemax> how can i find it?
<xeon-guy> Hello guys. I have a problem. Whenever I restart Windows to log in to Kubuntu I find that Windows did not actually end my session on Windows. So whenever I boot back to Windows it looks like I logged off with all the programs I had open still there
<xeon-guy> That's too many windows :P
<genii> xeon-guy: Turn off hibernation https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/920730/how-to-disable-and-re-enable-hibernation-on-a-computer-that-is-running
<xeon-guy> Genii: so when I restart I won't find my laptop on the same session?
<genii> This will also have the benefit of allowing you to mount your Windows partitons under linux without needing to boot back into Windows to run CHKDSK
<genii> xeon-guy: That should be the idea, yes
<xeon-guy> Thank you man
<xeon-guy> You're a life saver
<genii> Glad to assist
<xeon-guy> I remember enabling hibernation on my laptop
<xeon-guy> I guess that's why
<genii> When it's on, it makes a hiberfil.sys that has all the things that were running and re-opens it all again. Also the hiberfil.sys existence is checked by linux when mounting is tried, if it is there, mount will fail because file system is in an inconsistent state
<xeon-guy> You mean mounting of the Windows partition?
<xeon-guy> Because linux works just fine. Only had this issue with M$ Windows
<xeon-guy> Yay it worked
<xeon-guy>  Yeah he meant mounting of Windows partition
<bravech> I'm having trouble with The Safe
<bravech> when I replace the array with my numbers, it says that they are correct
<bravech> but the flag doesn't work on the site
<genii> You mean vaults?
<bravech> oops, wrong chat
<bravech> sorry
<genii> heh
<xeon-guy> Genii: you're right now I can browse Windows partition as well
<genii> Yes, the hibernation is a pain when it's enabled
<xeon-guy> Yeah.. Now I understand why Microsoft disabled it by default
#kubuntu 2018-05-24
<Dragnslcr> Any ideas on why I haven't gotten any kind of notification to upgrade to 18.04? Settings are definitely set to do all new releases.
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> are you on 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> if so they're not going to roll out the notification until 18.04.1 comes out in July-ish
<Dragnslcr> Nope, on 17.10
<valorie> Dragnslcr: check in say, Muon whether or not you have "lts only" ticked
<valorie> oops, 17.10
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> you'll go EOL in a couple of months, so it is time to make the hop
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> Morning
<batteronizer> Good morning
<lordievader> 👋
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> Morning
<Quetzlcoatl> hi guys! short question: who uses virtualbox on 18.04? how is running on 18.04?
<Quetzlcoatl> are there issues on running virtualbox vms on kubuntu 18.04
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> 😎
<user|79852> Any idea when the manual for 18.04 will be available?
<BluesKaj> user|79852, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<user|79852> BluesKaj, Thanks.
<BluesKaj> user|79852, np
<laggger164> Guys, I have a problem with my OS detecting the monitor resolution correctly.
<laggger164> It sticks at 1024x768 and has no option to go 1920x1080
<laggger164> This happened since I put it through a KVM switch, which is probably the reason why
<laggger164> When I connect it back directly, it works again
<laggger164> I tried xrandr to set up a new resolution and it does work, but it goes away when I restart.
<laggger164> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> laggger164, perhaps a small bash script in system-settings startup/shutdown using your xrander setting
<laggger164> BluesKaj: I don't particularly fancy that, since it has to make the mode, add the mode and then switch to it.
<laggger164> Sounds like a lot of possible problems to me.
<BluesKaj> used a small script for networking with one simple command...wprked well til the devs finally realized it was abug, but that's your ..dunno why you won't try it, just to see if it will work
<BluesKaj> that's your call
<BluesKaj> but you're asking in ##linux too, and the guys there are quite knowledgeable
<laggger164> Yeah, it seems like I have no other option. Also, doesn't bash_profile execute every time I start a new shell? Won't that mess up the desktop every time I open a terminal?
<BluesKaj> laggger164, I would use the system-settings startup/shutdown ...it's simple , just create a bash script in kate and have system settings>startup&shutdown>autostart>addscript point to the file
<laggger164> BluesKaj:  Right. Should have thought of that.
<laggger164> Welp, I'll do that.
<BluesKaj> cool
<mparillo> I am running 18.04 successfully in VirtualBox as a guest. Or are you asking about running VirtualBox on an 18.04 host. In that case, I do not know, but would be surprised if it did not work well.
<simulant> hi can anyone help, i upgraded to bionic 18.04 today and now my intel integrated gpu/display is not working. but my nvidia one is ok
<simulant> the intel one worked ok in 17.10, but now just has a small underscore line on a black screen in top corner
<simulant> lspci shows Intel Corporation Device 3e91
<canon> Hello all, looking to mount a remote NFS share on a server that I have access to. I have a local NFS share mounted at the moment
<kopito> hey, guys! Could please give me advise what dpi I should choose for 17.3 inch monitor
<kopito> because by default it is too small for full hd resolution
<BluesKaj> kopito, 96 minimum
<kopito> BluesKaj: I've ended at 116, but the shift between 115 is huge
<BluesKaj> that's a bit much kopito
<kopito> well if I set 96 the browser shows very very small letters that I can't recognize
<kopito> I wonder if someone on the channel has 17.3 inch monitor
<kopito> to compare settings
<kopito> because 116 is pretty the same what I had on Windows
<BluesKaj> kopito, don't adjust font size with dpi , use system settings>appearance>fonts
<kopito> hm, and any browser will use this settings?
<BluesKaj> most browser fonts can be set independently in their own settings options as well
<kopito> well, it will be long journey...
<kopito> BluesKaj: ok, thank you!
<BluesKaj> he left too soon
<kopito> BluesKaj: yeah, it works.
<kopito> I did pretty mush the same
<pan> Does anybody know a qt gui for syncthing?
<Guest75695> Does anybody know a qt gui for syncthing?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> kwin is crashing so often that I added an hotkey to restart it :\
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> there, crashed again :\
<iffraff> NICKSERV identify
<genii> Fire-Dragon-DoL: You should install kwin-dbg then to make useful bug reports with, for when it does
<genii> iffraff: /msg nickserv identify your-name-here your-password-here
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> genii: thanks I'll try that
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> genii: doesn't exist for bionic...
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> not even for artful, sigh
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> maybe it's kwin src
<genii> !info kwin-dbg artful
<ubottu> Package kwin-dbg does not exist in artful
<genii> Hm
<genii> ( it exists here on my Xenial )
<genii> !info plasma-desktop-dbg
<ubottu> Package plasma-desktop-dbg does not exist in bionic
<genii> Interesting
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yeah it exists on xenial, is the last one
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> lol
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I'll try to check in #kde or #kwin
<genii> Asking in the dev channel, maybe we'll hear back
<BionicMac> !info kdbg
<ubottu> kdbg (source: kdbg): graphical debugger interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.5-3 (bionic), package size 304 kB, installed size 1135 kB
<BionicMac> Fire-Dragon-DoL: Perhaps it is ^ this pakage you are looking for?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> mhhh maybe BionicMac, I was looking for debug symbols of kwin
<valorie> genii: the dbg packages are now named dbgsm or something stupid by Debian
<valorie> !dbg
<valorie> huh
<valorie> https://wiki.debian.org/DebugPackage
<valorie> so dbgsym
<valorie> :(
<genii> valorie: Thanks!
<genii> !info kwin-dbgsym
<ubottu> Package kwin-dbgsym does not exist in bionic
<genii> Hm
<valorie> ugh, that means it wasn't generated
<genii> !info kwin-dbgsym cosmic
<ubottu> Package kwin-dbgsym does not exist in cosmic
<valorie> genii: please file a bug
<valorie> like: ubuntu-bug kwin-dbgsym
<genii> valorie: I'm on Xenial currently
<valorie> unsure why those are not being generated
<valorie> oooo
<genii> It was for an earlier user
<valorie> I think we have a xenial test coming up
<valorie> for VLC or so
<genii> Fire-Dragon-DoL: ^
<valorie> huh, tsimonq2 ain't in here
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh, I'm here
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> thanks genii !
<valorie> Fire-Dragon-DoL: please file a bug
<valorie> sorry, doing something else and not paying good attention
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> sure no problem, I'll file it immediately
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug kwin-dbgsym` is the easy way
<valorie> and say: it should exist but it doesn't
<valorie> or "needs packaging"
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Non-built-in_debug_symbol_packages_.28.2A-dbgsym.29
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> so wait, should I file a bug or follow what krytarik says?
<genii> Fire-Dragon-DoL: The current problem is that to file an usable bug report for the crashing of your kwin, kwin-dbgsym should be available to install to give a more comprehensive dump in the rport for the developers. But it's the catch-22 of the situation where that package does not seem to be built
<genii> Fire-Dragon-DoL: So a bug for kwin-dgbsym needs to be filed, saying, "Hey! Please build this package!" .... basically
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh, good, so ubuntu-bug can't be used
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> lol
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> can I add it to `kwin` package and say `kwin-dbgsym` should be available to install?
<krytarik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/%2Bsource/kwin
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwin/+bug/1773271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773271 in kwin (Ubuntu) "kwin-dbgsym should be available for installation" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> krytarik: ugh, this is known and we have to do a crazy work-around?
<valorie> grrrr
<krytarik> Ugh, have fun..
<valorie> this is one of the worst thing that Debian has done
 * genii screams into a couch pillow
<valorie> it makes KDE "dr konqui" not work
<valorie> for starter
<valorie> s
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> it's fantastic that the entire thing starts as "kwin crashes 30 times a day, I want to debug it"
 * valorie goes out to take vengeance on dandelions and other weeds
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> and I end up filing a bug to debug another bug... xd
<krytarik> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kwin): Transitional dummy for kwin-x11. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.12.4-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh and by the way, there is a bug to file a bug to debug the other bug, since I can't file a bug for kwin-dbgsym XD
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> WAIT
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> kwin-x11-dbgsym
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> if kwin is a dummy package for kwin-x11
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> the dbgsymbols maybe are those?
<krytarik> Yeep!
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> DOH let me close the bug...
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> and I cannot find a "Close" button :S
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> ok I have no idea how to remove a bug, if someone has some kind of access, please mark as useless https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwin/+bug/1773271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773271 in kwin (Ubuntu) "kwin-dbgsym should be available for installation" [Undecided,New]
<krytarik> You just set it to 'invalid'
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> mh ok. krytarik looks like kwin-x11-dbgsym is not available for bionic anyway
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I have to add some repository probably
<krytarik> Yes, as I linked above.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> ok good
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> mhhh do I have any way to distinguish between a binary and a string? (I have a UUID in one of the two formats)
#kubuntu 2018-05-25
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh damn, sorry I wrote the message in the wrong chat...
<valorie> !dbgsym | Fire-Dragon-DoL
<ubottu> Fire-Dragon-DoL: dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<valorie> it's horrible, but there is a guide
<valorie> and the kwin team will appreciate good crash reports
<Dragnslcr> valorie- I have the sources set for Normal releases
<Dragnslcr> I think it's been at least a couple releases since I've gotten a notification
<valorie> I wouldn't think that it would wait for the .1 because that is about when your present release goes EOL
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I wouldn't think so either
<valorie> generally as I recall, it usually ticks in the next day after release, if not the day of
<Dragnslcr> Figured I would ask, see if it's a known issue that people have had
<Dragnslcr> Obviously I have no trouble just running the upgrade in a terminal
<lordievader> Good morning
<otomo> Hi, I have this problem in Kubuntu 18.04 again, https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=138785 (couldn't change the login background in the settings). It's needed to edit that file the only way to change the sddm background? It will be solved or its intended like that?
<acheronuk> otomo: yes, its a limitation of sddm that the backround is set with that
<otomo> humm, but then it should be removed the graphical option if doesn't work. Anyway other KDE distros managed to make it work in previous versions (tested in virtualbox)
<acheronuk> otomo: the GUI does work. you may need the latest 5.12.5 bugfix update for the kde-config-sddm package
<acheronuk> otomo: just tested with the GUI https://i.imgur.com/RpmtBaL.png
<otomo> I actually have 5.12.5, but doesnt work :(
<otomo> but i dont remember if I did a logout or a fully restart (I think the last) but I will check again
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<otomo> after restart it doesnt work :(
<BluesKaj> what doesn't work?
<otomo> the graphical option to change the sddm background image
<lordievader> otomo: What changes did you make graphically? And are those changes reflected in the configuration file?
<BluesKaj> otomo, are you trying to change the image in system settings>startup&shutdown>login screen sddm>background?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=138785
<BluesKaj> odd, I chose an image from a WallPapers file created in my /home/user and it works fine. Which kubuntu release are you running?
<BluesKaj> otomo,^
<lordievader> He is running plasma 5.12.5. acheronuk has the same version, and for him this works fine.
<BluesKaj> yeah same here
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.12.5 that is , but i haven't edited the conf file
<bodiro> Will Kubuntu follow the 5.12-branch or even upgrade to 5.13 when available (without backports enabled)?
<BluesKaj> bodiro, the upgrades eventually get to the regular repos, they just take a little longer
<bodiro> I would appreciate that much.
<batteronizer> Sorry, got disconnected, any response to my query?
<BluesKaj> bodiro, usually by the time the versions get into the backports they are quite "mature" though
<bodiro> BluesKaj: Might be, but I am not a friend of "backporting" ;-)
<BluesKaj> batteronizer, you should repeat your question, since it's been a while
<BluesKaj> bodiro, well that's your call :-)
<bodiro> BluesKaj: If Kubuntu stays in the 5.12 branch an updates within that, I am fine with that. I thoght, until today, Kubuntu would stay with 5.12.4 til 20.04. So, it will be better than my expectations this way or another :-)
<BluesKaj> me shrugs , like I said .....
 * BluesKaj shrugs even ;-)
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: hehe cool
<batteronizer> Hi guys, I removed Firefox, installed Opera and set it as my default browser in Settings (18.04), but every time I click a link in an application like Telegram, it opens in Kate
<batteronizer> Instead of Opera
<batteronizer> How can I fix this?
<lordievader> bodiro: The Ubuntu repos should remain at the plasma version at the time of release. It is the backports ppa which gets updated to newer releases.
<BluesKaj> batteronizer, system settings>applications>file associations, type html into the field, then click html in the list and choose opera in the application preference order
<lordievader> batteronizer: What is set in System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser ?
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: Cool, lemme try that
<batteronizer> lordievader: Opera
<lordievader> batteronizer: Did you reboot after setting that?
<lordievader> Or at least log out - log in?
<batteronizer> lordievader: yup, several times
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: Thanks, that fixed it
<bodiro> lordievader: that I thought until today. I have no backports enabled, but plasma was updated from 5.12.4 to 5.12.5 today.
<BluesKaj> cool :-)
<otomo> @BluesKaj 18.04 updated today
<batteronizer> BluesKaj: It's weird that file associations needed to be tinkered with, even though the default browser should be enough
<otomo> 18.04 (upgraded a couple of weeks ago), updated today
<lordievader> batteronizer: What is the content of `~/.config/mimeapps.list`?
<batteronizer> lordievader: it's pretty huge
<batteronizer> Any keywords I should search for?
<lordievader> `x-scheme-handler/http`
<batteronizer> It is set to firefox.desktop
<batteronizer> lordievader: Infact a lot of entries point to firefox and chrome which are not installed.
<lordievader> Not sure if an opera.desktop is defined, but if there is you want to set it to opera.desktop.
<lordievader> Telegram probably opens those links through xdg-open.
<batteronizer> Is this documented anywhere?
<lordievader> Err, not sure... This man page might help: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/xdg-mime.1.html
<BluesKaj> lordievader, my ~/.config/mimeapps.list shows chrome as default in x-scheme-handler/http and https, odd that opera wasn't here in his settings
<BluesKaj> here=there
<lordievader> Not sure if System Settings even changes that file.
<BluesKaj> perhaps after a reboot
<otomo> now I know why failed
<otomo> in the route of the image was names with graphic accents and spaces
<otomo> it should work anyway, but it was the reason that it couldn't in this version
<otomo> should I report it as bug in KDE
<otomo> ?
<lordievader> otomo: Not if it is the same bug as mentioned in the forum post.
<Guest76304> Hello, Discover app close unexpectedly when I try to search for some app, some help?
<Guest76304> someone can help me?
<BluesKaj> Guest76304, https://askubuntu.com/questions/160897/how-do-i-search-for-available-packages-from-the-command-line
<lordievader> Guest76304: Open it in a Konsole and see if you get a hint that way.
<batden> or use muon package manager
<Guest76304> how i open it in the console?
<lordievader> Err, I suppose issue `discover`, but I have no idea how the program is named.
<Guest76304> im trying diferent thing lets see what happend
<Orlando_Reynoso> yes
<Orlando_Reynoso> trying to upgrade by terminal got this
<Orlando_Reynoso> Postfix (main.cf) configuration was untouched.  If you need to make changes,
<Orlando_Reynoso> edit /etc/postfix/main.cf (and others) as needed.  To view Postfix
<Orlando_Reynoso> configuration values, see postconf(1).
<Orlando_Reynoso> After modifying main.cf, be sure to run 'service postfix reload'.
<Orlando_Reynoso> Running newaliases
<lordievader> Ok? Does postfix fail to start because of it?
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> which is the most popular cd ripper nowdays?
<IrcsomeBot> xe1phix was added by: xe1phix
<juacom99> hi, quick question, i made a fresh install of 18.04. i turn on the Bloq Num in Input->Keyboards->Bloq Num on plasma start ->Active. But every time i start my machine the bloq num is off. any ide why?
<genii> Is Bloq Num the NumLock ?
<Dragnslcr> Any suggestions for an onscreen keyboard? Preferably Qt, you know, just because.
#kubuntu 2018-05-26
<juacom99> Yes genii
<genii> juacom99: When the computer is powered on, it will use whatever NumLock setting is in the BIOS, until Kubuntu begins and then turns it on
<Simonious_> I'm using fim in a script, but it seems to be blocking, is there a way to give it a time to run before bailing? something like -time $seconds ?
<Shikadi> why?
<batteronizer> Good morning folks
<batteronizer> Is there any way to quickly suspend all notifications in Kubuntu?
<batteronizer> Something like, press the power button and it shows an option to turn off all notifications
<valorie> well, you can alt+space and type notifications
<valorie> which takes you directly to that part of systemsettings
<valorie> batteronizer: ^^^
<batteronizer> valorie: Yes, but that won't allow me to instantly suspend all notifications. Something like a DND mode.
<batteronizer> Do you know where I should look in code if I want to add such an option myself to the Leave/Shutdown menu?
<valorie> batteronizer: I don't
<valorie> however, you could ask in #kde perhaps
<batteronizer> valorie: cool :-)
<valorie> best in euro-working hours though
<batteronizer> ah yes
<SzykCech> HI all!!! I wonder why Kubuntu switch monitor to power off mode when I unchecked System settings->Desktop behavoiur->Desktop lock->Lock automatically after: 15min (i translate it myself so I am not sure how this options path will be in English).
<SzykCech> What I want is: No screen lock, no screen power save mode. I want turn off my monitor by hand...
<SzykCech> (when I need it)
<batteronizer> SzykCech: Check the Power Management settings, maybe that is affecting
<termy> hello, I have a little Problem with my default Printer option, I change from gray to colour, but after close the config window and reopen it, the printer ist set to gray again
<termy> Kubutu Version 17.10
<termy> ok thats strange, after i change the option often, to see wat happen, now the option ist after reopen correct oO
<jernej_> hey guys and gals, quick question: when I try to use the "find" function in Dolphin I get the errror: "The process for the baloosearch protocol died unexpectedly". What is the problem here?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<onlyabyte> .
<Guest16726> I can't do any update on Kubuntu because I get the message: Error while installing package: install linux-image-extra-4.13.0-41-generic package post-removal script subprocess returned errorexit status 1
<Guest16726> could anyone help me out?
<Guest16726> i tried sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> Guest16726, try, sudo dpkg --configure -a, then if then f insyatll
<BluesKaj> oops then f install
<Guest16726> Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<Guest16726> seems to be a problem with dkms
<Guest16726> this happend after upgrading
<BluesKaj> Guest16726, ok , try, sudo apt install --rteinstall dkms
<BluesKaj> reinstall
<Guest16726> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest16726>  linux-image-extra-4.13.0-41-generic
<Guest16726> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> any dependency error(s)?
<Guest16726> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQJjEO79OCR
<Guest16726> doesn't look like it
<BluesKaj> try the recovery kernel in grub
<BluesKaj> if that doesn't work run sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest16726> ok, thought maybe there is a way without recovery mode
<Guest16726> autoremove gives pretty much the same error as reinstall
<BluesKaj> Guest16726, looks like you're caught in a loop ..recovery might work though
<mattfly> hello, i have a setup where i have multiple windows and would like them to be docked and behave like if they were just the same window, is there any way to do this with kwin?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> Why do I get this error?  https://pastebin.com/Prh50khz  <-- I am attaching an external backup hard drive and this is what I see from /var/log/syslog when I turn it on.  "lsblk" doesn't list the drive at all, either.
#kubuntu 2018-05-27
<kopito> guys, have anyone had problem with ktorrent and magnet links? For some reason it doesn't want to start download them
<kopito> I am on kubuntu 18.04
<kopito> I couldn't find the log file for ktorrent  as well
<denza242> would it be possible to install plasma-browser-integration in KDE 5.12
<denza242> or do I need 5.13
<denza242> and if so, will I be able to use 5.13 in 17.10
<denza242> or would I have to upgrade to 18.04 lts
<pan_> Hey! Does anybody know a good QT based GUI for syncthing?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<pan_> BluesKaj: Howdy!
<BluesKaj> hi pan_
<komuaomua> hello
<komuaomua> are you all bots?
<rishi_> Not a bot
<pan_> i'm a bot!
<BluesKaj> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<SzykCech> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at https://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<vboxler> test
<kdeuser> Hi. I have a rather fundamental question. How healthy is the Kubuntu developer community at the moment? I'm asking because of the continued estranging between Canonical and the Kubuntu community, the first KDE Plasma 5 releases that were quite buggy and at some laterp point rumors that there might not be enough manpower to put together a release wi
<kdeuser> thin the Ubuntu release cycle.
<kdeuser> Now that KDE Plasma 5 can be considered very stable, 18.04 might be a great release. But I'm wondering how healthy is the developer comunity with regards to maintaining it?
<pan_> Thanks for your thoughts kdeuser! Well, the rift between Jonathan Ridell and Canonical aside, the early releses of Plasma 5 were an work in progress no matter on which distribution. As with every project that plays the long game, it has continually improved and is sure to continue doing so.
<mparillo> kdeuser: I agree. Both that rift and the early releases of Plasma 5 are becoming distant history. From my perspective doing pre-release testing, documentation, and social messaging, the Kubuntu developer community, which is most crucially packaging, has not been this healthy in years. Of course, it is smaller than we would all wish, and one (and certainly two) untimely departures would really hurt, but that is the case for more
<mparillo> distros than you might guess.
<pan_> Especially the documentation part would be a worthy goal.
<pan_> The KDE community as a whole would greatly profit from a easily accessible and detailed dokumentation of plasma 5.12 since a large user base will be on it for the longest time. Also, it will be a good resource to send new users to.
<kdeuser> Ok, thanks. Is there still any company-backed developers ont he Kubuntu team? After Canonical stopped sponoring Kubuntu, I read that Blue Systems stepped in, but I don't see any mentioning of them on the website anymore. I'll also provide some more background on my question:
<mparillo> As far as I know, Canonical directly supports zero salaries for 'flavour' contributors. Some Ubuntu Community funding helps fund travel to Akademy etc. The Blue Systems folks are no longer working on Kubuntu (occasionally one with commit rights may upload something to a repository on behalf of Kubuntu). Instead the Blue Systems folks are mostly working on KDE (one MAY be working on repeatable Debian builds for KDE software).
<kdeuser> I'm currently looking for a longterm supported distro with KDE Plasma 5 desktop. I have tested openSUSE Leap 15 and Kubuntu 18.04 on test machines for a while and both seem to work very well. openSUSE, of course has some backing from SUSE, which is promising in terms of stability and maintenance. Kubuntu on the other hand has a somewhat nicer out o
<kdeuser> f the box experience (e.g. with regards to multimedia) and given that I have used Debian and Ubuntu based distros for years, I know my way around the ecosystem much better, than with openSUSE. So, I'm leaning towards Kubuntu, but I'm concerned about how well the release might be supported in terms of backporting bug and security fixes.
<kdeuser> Maybe I can put it differently: How does maintenance of the KDE releated packages work for Kubuntu? Plasma 5.12 is a LTS release. Does this mean Kubuntu can simply ship the LTS updates from KDE directly in Kubuntu or do fixes have to be cherry-picked and backported manually?
<kdeuser> mparillo: I take it, from your statement that the community hasn't been this healthy in years, that you are a longtime member of the Kubuntu community?
<acheronuk> kdeuser: we are doing stable release updates for bugfix and translation updates in Plasma 5.12
<pan_> 5.12.5 in the last days. Thanks everybody!
<pan_> anincognitoperso: hi
<mparillo> I am not a Kubuntu member, but I have contributed for years. As far as backports go, I the minor (5.12.5) Plasma upgrade can be a Stable Release Upgrade, but anything bigger would need to go through the Kubuntu-backports PPA, which I recommend for all LTS users who do not want to upgrade every six months. Generally the Plasma / KDE Frameworks / KDE App upgrades become more difficult if they depend on a version of Qt that the larger
<mparillo> Ubuntu project will not support in that release.
<pan_> by the way: A question that has been bugging me for years: is there such a thing as a distro or a backport channel that just does the stable aka last point releases of all Plasma releases? Like 5.13.5, then nothing until 5.14.5, then nothing until 5.14.5 and so on?
<pan_> that seems to me a scheme for the now practically dead Neon "LTS Edition"
<pan_> last example was meaned to read 5.15.5 of course... ;-)
<pan_> .
<incognito> Hfhf
<incognito> I would totally use that backport/distro!
<kdeuser> Thanks for the answers. Actually, I don't need "stable" updates in the sense that I want to switch to Plasma 5.13 once it's released. I'm happy with staying on the same (ideally long term supported) version as long as it receives maintenance updates which seems to be the case here. Thanks.
<pan_> great to hear it, kdeuser! Spread the word!!
<pan_> still: Does anybody know of a way to jump from mature realease to mature release i.e. the .5 releases?
<pan_> ...of Plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @pan_, Like the "still" upgrades from LibreOffice. I would love that! Is there a way?
<pan_> IrcsomeBot: is seems like that is the strategy of Gentoo!
<memphisto> bzzz
<Oderus> hey all, upon upgrading to the latest version, on the login screen, it always pops an on screen keyboard. how to i turn this off?
#kubuntu 2019-05-20
<[Relic]> finally figured out, I turned of immou for the usb3 to work and without it the live usb kept crapping out
<valorie> !info immou
<ubottu> Package immou does not exist in bionic
<aleksey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<IrcsomeBot> warrensanchez was added by: warrensanchez
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey OerHeks
<[Relic]> where is the setting to disable screen lock in 19.04?
<BluesKaj> [Relic], system settings>desktop behaviour>screen locking
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> how can I prevent konversation to start automatically after login?
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus login konversation or login to the desktop?
<BluesKaj> it autologs in to konversation if you have autologin chats listed
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> BluesKay: I mean the launching of the application Konversation
<BluesKaj> if it autologs in when you start konversation open the server list>edit> uncheck the  "Connect on application startup"
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> no, KDE launches Konversation every time i log in...
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I quit conversation, still next time I log into KDE, Konversation is there.
<EricAdams-M1> IrcsomeBot: Is it listed in System Settings - Startup and Shutdown - Autostart by any chance?
<EricAdams-M1> Or is there a desktop file in /home/youruser/.config/autostart?
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus, the you need to open settings>configure konversation>general behaviour>uncheck "enable system tray"
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> It's not in Startup System Settings
<BluesKaj> konversation >settings
<BluesKaj> enable the main toolbar right clicking near the top
<BluesKaj> just under the titlebar
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> It's not in ~/.config/autostart … (good call though, there were a lot of long removed applications..)
<BluesKaj> read above^
<BluesKaj> open konversation then follow my sugestions abobe
<BluesKaj> above
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> ok, removed the system tray option, will see next time I boot what happens.
<IrcsomeBot> Strom Netznutzer was added by: Strom Netznutzer
<IrcsomeBot> popeydc was added by: popeydc
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Welcome @popeydc :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Strom Netznutzer> thx
<tas> Hi
<tas> Linux
<tas> Towards
<tas> I invite you to chat in the messenger telegram. Find in the telegram @Love_in_Chat
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and........... banned
<jim> hi... can 18.04 be directly upgraded to 19.04? or should it be upgraded to 18.10 first?
<Alabalistic> @jim from LTS to interim it is not good idea
<Alabalistic> I did fresh install from 18.04 to 19.04 and is a big diference the plasma is great
<jim> would that be lts -> lts?
<Alabalistic> LTS is every two years Apris
<Alabalistic> 18.04 is an LTS and you upgrade from LTS to LTS
<Alabalistic> 18.10 and 19.04 are Interim every 6 months so Or you play LTS to LTS or you Play Interim to Intermi upgrade
<Alabalistic> Any way you can make all easy with some partitioning.
<jim> what's the next lts?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 20.04
<jim> acheronuk, what net are you on?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> internet, like you
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> using telegram bridge to IRC
<acheronuk> or just IRC
<Alabalistic> Jim look up partitioning when you install your distro. it is very easy one for / one for Home and one for Swap, then when you Distrohop you format only / and Swap and your Home stays the same
<Alabalistic> no data lost, but you need to work you way out and understand what are you doing
<jim> Alabalistic, so that way you'd be preserving your /home
<Alabalistic> Always
#kubuntu 2019-05-21
<IrcsomeBot> boa was added by: boa
<Mario_bug_report> Good Morning, I've noticed a bug in Kubuntu 18.04.2 LTS: When switching to a new user session (GUI KDE), the password is displayed in plain text. Best Regards Mario :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> wow, I've never noticed that bug; if it's really there, that seems like a severe security problem
<OerHeks> https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2018-20839 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1803993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1803993 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Password appears on the VT1 screen" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> systemd 242 changes the VT1 mode upon a logout, which allows attackers to read cleartext passwords in certain circumstances, such as watching a shutdown, or using Ctrl-Alt-F1 and Ctrl-Alt-F2. This occurs because the KDGKBMODE (aka current keyboard mode) check is mishandled. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-20839)
<OerHeks> any related?
<valorie> sure sounds like it
<valorie> so not a KDE bug
<valorie> still, a serious one
<valorie> thanks for finding that, OerHeks
<IrcsomeBot> Sipho Mateke was added by: Sipho Mateke
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> BluesKaj: this time Konversation did not lauch automatically. Horaay, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Taggnostr> hello, I was trying to update from 18.10 to 19.04 using do-release-upgrade, but I got an error and now it won't let me continue with the installation nor abort the installation and revert back
<Taggnostr> this is the error I'm getting, when it asked if I want to continue I tried both options and got the same result: http://dpaste.com/10WRZFT
<Taggnostr> sources.list has been updated with the disco entries, perhaps I should revert it back to cosmic and try again?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, did you upgrade your cosmic existing packages before doing the release upgrade, also did you change your sources.list in any way ?
<Taggnostr> I did an apt update/upgrade before running do-release-upgrade, and I haven't touched sources.list
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj: the update was going fine until it got an error while installing a lib (I think it was libvlc), then it said "The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state.", ran "dpkg --configure -a" automatically and then it got stuck like in the paste
<BluesKaj> ok, try sudo apt -f install
<Taggnostr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Taggnostr> (also got a warning about automatically installed packages that are no longer needed)
<BluesKaj> you could run, sudo apt autoremove, but I doubt that will help your situation much
<Taggnostr> yeah...
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, do you have your /home dir backed up somewhere?, if so do a clean install
<Taggnostr> it's on a different partition
<Taggnostr> is there anything else I could try before doing the clean install? or is it easier/safer to just do a clean install?
<BluesKaj> then do a clean install to / and merely mount the /home partition during the manual partitioning phase
<BluesKaj> that'll save your /home and your data
<BluesKaj> correction : set the mountpoint on the /home partiton
<Taggnostr> ok, I guess I can try that, I already did it a while ago for 18.10 (and I think you were helping me with that since I was using lvm)
<BluesKaj> oh , lvm, not familiar with that
<BluesKaj> must have been someone else helping you, unless i didn't know you were using lvm
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, I found the logs, it was tomreyn, you helped me out in some other situation :)
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, can help in this situation, but i haven't seen him active today, however your question isn't restricted to this chat since it's more ubuntu general in nature, asking in #ubuntu will probly receive more knowledgeable answers than i can give
<Taggnostr> I can try ask there too to see if they have other solutions, otherwise I can just follow the log I found and reinstall :)
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, good , you have the original suggestions :-)
<choub24> bonjour. y a til un français dans le salon
<BluesKaj> !fr |choub24
<ubottu> choub24: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<user|13797> brazil ?
<diogenes_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Bills-BR> thanks
<Bills-BR> whats original repository fabric Kubuntu ?
<Bills-BR> ( /etc/apt/source.list)
<[Relic]> !dual audio
<heinrich__> hallo
<avery> moin
<heinrich__> ✩°｡⋆⸜(▀̿Ĺ̯▀̿ ̿)
<Guest45636> Hello. Just intalled Konversation and testing.
#kubuntu 2019-05-22
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Chandra Sekhar> please tell me the steps How to Install Ubuntu 18.04 Alongside With Windows 10 in Dual Boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Chandra Sekhar> sorry Kubuntu*
<diogenes_> !dual
<diogenes_> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<IrcsomeBot> zxc was added by: zxc
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Alabalistic> Nobody is asking for Help, Because Everityng work so PERFECT
<Alabalistic> Kubunto Fanboyyyy
<Oderus> hi. wondering if you guys could have a look at an issue I am having exporting a QTCurve theme. there is a thread here and a screenshot. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/75469-QTCurve-Unable-to-Export?p=427551
<big_pannard> iop
<il> il is here
<il> !
<blkhawk> lo
<blkhawk> anyone else getting weird graphical glitches since yesterdays mesa gfx driver upgrade with an amd gpu? certain accelerated surfaces create garbage for me then cause everything to crash
<blkhawk> pretty much all of plasma seems to be affexted - some more than others
<tyler82> hi
<tyler82> anybody has HMA VPN working on 18.04 LTS?
<tyler82> i just can not set it up to work
<tyler82> NordVPN works fine but if i want to set up the HMA with the same type of protocol it just does not work.
<tyler82> Of course i have subsription of both VPN company. on my phone works well both. i have issue only in Kubuntu. On Ubuntu was working fine both...
<blkhawk> reverted the gpu drivers - so if anybody has the same trouble i suggest doin the same
#kubuntu 2019-05-23
<lordievader> Good morning
<bigbrovar> hi guys. Is anyone running kubuntu 18.04 with an nfs home directory. There seem to be a bug where user is unable to login because kdeinit5 complains of inability to write to user home directory.
<bigbrovar> it seems kdeinit5 can't determine if a user home directory writeable if that home is on an nfs share.
<bigbrovar> I also confirmed this to be the case if I run a kde application like kile under a different desktop environment, application crashes same with kdeinit5 complaining of inability to write to user home.
<bigbrovar> A bug report on the issue hsa been filed here
<bigbrovar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1774902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774902 in snapd (Ubuntu) "kubuntu - can't login with NFS $HOME" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> Kukkerem was added by: Kukkerem
<IrcsomeBot> <Kukkerem> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Kukkerem> Someone knows when will the 5.58 KDE frameworks go to the backports? I'm not really familiar with the process. I saw it in the beta ppa. This global hotkey bug is really annoying...
<YoKeSe> Hello, very good, could someone tell me how I can create a shortcut for an application installed with Q4Wine? Distribution Ubuntu 18.04. Thank you.
<rakesh4545> click on start. type the application's name then right click and select add to desktop..kununtu
<YoKeSe> Yes, I know this. But after installing the link was not configured automatically and the application is under virtual environment with WINE.
<YoKeSe> Use Q4Wine to run it, and path is.. C:\Program Files\ etc..
<markus__> Hello guys.
<morari_108> Just no simple idea how to get @ (Alt-Gr+q on German layout keyboards)  as an kde shortcut?
<klaus> hi there
<klaus> i'm trying to change my boot resolution
<klaus> in /etc/default/grub
<klaus> i've set:
<klaus> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<klaus> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1440x900
<klaus> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<klaus> then i updated grub: sudo update-grub
<klaus> but no, it doesn't work, no matter what it keep using the max resolution available
<klaus> what did i miss ? how can i boot in tty, set my custom resolution and keep using it ?
<klaus> (the boot in tty part, it works, it's the custom resolution part that doesn't)
<klaus> anyone with a pulse raise the hand
<IrcsomeBot> Biowep was added by: Biowep
<OerHeks> klaus, it should be something like this : GRUB_GFXMODE=1440x900x32 /// GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=1440x900x32
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/18444/how-do-i-increase-console-mode-resolution
<klaus> OerHeks: thanks for the reply
<klaus> i try it brb
<klaus> OerHeks: that didn't change a thing
<klaus> here's my /etc/default/grub file:
<klaus> https://pastebin.com/TVDpTifJ
<user|4180> Quick question, does kubuntu automatically install graphic drivers? I found a driver manager tool installed, but when I start lutris it says no vulkan drivers found
<klaus> anyone knows how to change the framebuffer default virtual_size at boot time ?
<klaus> you, bigbrovar how long since you last ate a human being ?
<klaus> just checking if zombie or not
<klaus> most of the channel have become infected it seems
<klaus> i propose renaming the channel to Zubuntu
<klaus> or i could try agitating a freshly dead rabbit around and check who tries to bite
<klaus> darksim: be carefull most  of the users here are otwhat they seem to be
<bigbrovar> klaus: I am human.. or I suppose I am.
<klaus> ooh O_O
<klaus> be careful around here, maybe not safe :)
<esa1975> Unless there is some odd sci-fi thing going on (i.e. invasion of the bodie snatchers) I am also human
<klaus> thank god i'm not alone :)
<bigbrovar> One thing I am certain of though is kubuntu 18.04 don't seem to work well with nfs share home directory.. complains about lack of write permission
<klaus> 'hellOOooo'  (28 days later movie style)
<bigbrovar> same thing happens with kde applications running in other desktops
<bigbrovar> there is a bug report here on the issuehttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1774902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774902 in snapd (Ubuntu) "kubuntu - can't login with NFS $HOME" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<klaus> anyone knows how to change the framebuffer virtual_size at boot time ? idealy a grub kernel parameter ?
<bigbrovar> interestingly kubuntu 16.04 systems connecting to the same nfs share with same user home directory using the same options seem to connect fine without issues
<klaus> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=1280x1024" changes the resolution, but not the virtual_size
<klaus> my tty is correct resolution (font aren't too little to read anymore) but the virtual size of it is still 2560,1600
<klaus> cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/virtual_size
<klaus> 2560,1600
<tomte> hi there
<tomte> anyone here got an epson wf4700 series scanner to work?
<tomte> I managed to install epsons imagescan and plugins, but it can't find a device
<diogenes_> tomte, have you rebooted after installing those packages? or at least turn off/on the scanner and if so, run: sudo scanimage -L and see what it shows.
<tomte> diogenes_: no, I didn't reboot in a very long time...
<tomte> gonna try, thank you
<YoKeSe> Any Brackets user been able to solve the typographical problem with "OpenFreeType6" in the current versions of Ubuntu?
#kubuntu 2019-05-24
<klaus> anyone knows how to adjust kms at boot time to set a specific resolution for tty ? by default kms choose the highest res (2500x1600) it's a bit difficult to read
<klaus> i tried to pass kernel parameter in grub like so: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=1440x900" or set grub options like so: GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep  and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1440x900
<klaus> but that didn't solve it.
<klaus> the first one (video=1440x900) helped a bit but then framebuffer virtual_size stays at 2500x1600, so while tty is much more readable and nice, the size of the tty is much more larger than the screen, meaning i only see the upper_left part of a big tty
<klaus> the second one (GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX= ...) didn't help at all, it does nothing, the system react the same as if it was not there. no change
<klaus> any ideas ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Jiang was added by: Jiang
<TomTom> i have two kubuntu 19.04 and only one of them has the miniprogram for display-options (switch fast to clone etc). where to get this?
<TomTom> ah, its still 18.10 and not 19.04. this widget is available in 19.04 only
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-drivers
<BluesKaj> !info ubuntu-drivers
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-drivers does not exist in bionic
<grek69> hi i have df /dev/md1
<grek69> dev/root       20026172 18981580      4264 100% /
<grek69> how check what folders i have in this device
<grek69> i want symlink temporaty biggest folder to other place
<grek69> dev/root has only 18 GB
<grek69> any help ?
<grek69> i thnk 5.7G    /usr can by moved and symlinked to /
<IrcsomeBot> Sheila was added by: Sheila
<ehko> Another Beautiful Birth - Birth of a New Earth: https://www.bitchute.com/video/KcAtp1L4FOFl/ (EVIE WILLOW ROBSON). Enjoy.
<girl-talker-pink> Why They Want to Replace White People - Red Ice TV: https://www.bitchute.com/video/l1SuGzMG8T0b/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik or Aaron ^^  (clean-up on aisle 6 needed in the spam section)
<tom-gnucoder> https://www.bitchute.com/video/KcAtp1L4FOFl/ <-- my baby!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, all gone for now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
<pintu> hello
<pintu> just wanted to check if any project reviving eMule for KDE
<valorie> eMule?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not that I have heard of
<valorie> torrents have won out
<YoKeSeh> Hello friends, How can I disable vsync using nvidia driver? I do not have the vsync vblank option in my panel. Thank you
#kubuntu 2019-05-25
<YoKeSeh> Hello, I have disabled pulseaudio as it says here:
<YoKeSeh> https://kodi.wiki/view/PulseAudio/HOW-TO:_Disable_PulseAudio_and_use_ALSA_(without_removing_PulseAudio)_for_Ubuntu
<YoKeSeh> It is supposed that now I should have sound working with ALSA but it is not like that. How do I activate ALSA? Thank you
<valorie> YoKeSeh: there is alsamixer, which works on the commandline
<valorie> pretty easy to use though
<valorie> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in bionic
<valorie> hmmm
<Unit193> It comes in alsa-utils.
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> which I believe is installed by default
<valorie> so YoKeSeh, just open a konsole and type: alsamixer
<valorie> you use your arrow keys to make it work
<valorie> hit f1 for help once you're in there
<YoKeSeh> Thanks, I solved it. I just wanted to use it in my application within wine so I installed winetrick and configured it from there
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> !poll
<IrcsomeBot> Keith Denson was added by: Keith Denson
<Quantos> Heya guys, is there such a thing as a big book of KUbuntu?
<Quantos> I mean documentation for beginners in paperback
<Quantos> My cousin wants to use KUbuntu but he's got this thing against ebooks
<OerHeks> not sure there is one on amazon, i would stick to the online version that gets updates, and tons of blogs and sites with examples/howto's https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Quantos> I think I just lucked into one
<Quantos> http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1757619
<Quantos> Says it's the official book of Ubuntu
<Quantos> Might be close enough for him
<OerHeks> ubuntu (gnome3) give different programms than KDE
<Quantos> Yeah, forgot about that
<Quantos> Maybe a book on KDE then
<Quantos> He can learn the DE first
<OerHeks> oh, i misread, there is a kubuntu chapter..
<Quantos> Oh, I found one in Spanish....
<Quantos> I could always just get him a printer...
<mparillo> There are ePubs and PDFs for all current versions at: https://kubuntu.org/support/
<Quantos> Yeah, I see those
<Quantos> I think he's going to be better off with a printer
<Quantos> Gnome?  Could it be true, did Ubuntu dump Unity?
<Quantos> Tried that a couple of times, it was just clunky as hell
<mparillo> Yup. Unity is no longer the flagship. It is (IMHO, barely) only supported through the community. Irony is that Unity is what initially drove me to Kubuntu.
<Quantos> Me too
<Quantos> I'm much happier
<Quantos> I'm pretty fond of XFCE too
<Quantos> I did not know that you could get official installation media
<Quantos> https://www.amazon.com/Kubuntu-18-10-Feature-Release-Desktop/dp/B07KTFM97J
<Quantos> I might have to buy one just to have
<Quantos> Stand it up beside my Google Cardboard
<OerHeks> 18.10 is nearly EOL, 9 months support, so look for 19.04 .. or just plain LTS 18.04
<mparillo> cuddlefish?
<Quantos> I don't think fish are very cuddly
<Quantos> Oh, I'm not after the software on it, I have USB
<Quantos> My pc doesn't even have an ODD anymore
<Quantos> I just want the disc
<mparillo> Based on that alone, I doubt it is 'official' Plus the logo is old. (just to warn others lurking here).
<Quantos> Ah
<Quantos> So likely just burned
<Quantos> Too bad
<Quantos> I don't recognize the logo at all, it must be pretty old then
<Quantos> I thought it was a new one
<Quantos> LOL, now I'm looking for KUbuntu merchandise
<Basstorius> {nick ssü
<SubToPewds> hello
<valorie> cuddlefish????
<valorie> it was cuttlefish
<valorie> how weird to sell such a thing
<IrcsomeBot> PATRICIA was added by: PATRICIA
#kubuntu 2019-05-26
<qwebirc2035> hello
<qwebirc2035> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> JJ_4884 was added by: JJ_4884
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Hello.
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> I'm not sure if u guys know, but Big Daddy Linux just released a new episode discussing Kubuntu as the Distro of the Week.
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> If u guys need some feedback, check it out.
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jq0QHgiQcA
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @JJ_4884, Couldn't watch live, but have seen it shortly after.
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> We usually try to get someone from the Distro team in order to process the feedback.
<IrcsomeBot> pedrodeveloper was added by: pedrodeveloper
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I replied in the Youtube comments, and will re-check the vid again when more awake :)
<IrcsomeBot> <pedrodeveloper> Good evening . Could you tell me which version of the package libqt5core5a  has kubuntu18.04 and 19.04, thanks
<tomreyn> pedrodeveloper: do you know https://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 18.04 = 5.9.5
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 19.04 = 5.12.2
<IrcsomeBot> <pedrodeveloper> @acheronuk, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <pedrodeveloper> @tomreyn, I was asking because kde neon had a version of the package different from 18.04 although it is based on this version 🙈 Thank you. Now I know that I should use kubuntu
<tomreyn> pedrodeveloper: i see. anyways, if you want to know which version of a given package a given (k)ubuntu release has, this website can help you lopk it up easily on your own.
<tomreyn> *look
<IrcsomeBot> <pedrodeveloper> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1lHfMZZl/file_15520.mp4
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Associatex> Hello all.
<Associatex> I can not get to my DM, I get the Dell splash screen then a blinking cursor, I like when a frame buffer is out of range.
<jubo2> Bought an old HP business notebook for 60€ .. now downloading Disco Django to put on it
<jubo2> also bought 3 x 250GB + 1 X 160GB 2.5" HDD's ... these are in praparation for production version https://safenetwork.tech finally after over 10 yrs of hard developement
<jubo2> 20€ for 910GB HDD space, not bad
<jubo2> Wow.. 19.04 is seems really meek in demanding RAM
<jubo2> I like it.. Is there anything blocking from upgrading my main machine from 18.04.2 to 19.04
<jubo2> Other than needing to upgrade to 19.10 before support runs out in Jan 2020 ?
<ramon_> hi what does it mean [404] ramon_ #krita Cannot send to nick/channel ?
<krytarik> ramon_: They mute unregistered users.
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ramon_> thanks ubottu
<blackt0wer> any devs here?
<mparillo> If you have a serious question question about development packaging, releases, documentation, etc. (or offer to help) the devs are in #kubuntu-devel, This channel is for support.
<mparillo> Not that they do not pitch in and support also, but it is getting late European time on a weekend.
<blackt0wer> It's merely an issue with the installer
<ramon_> thanks mparillo
<OerHeks> communication with dev's goes through launchpad
<blackt0wer> Ah, never used it, better start. Thank you @OerHeks
<dps> is this thing on?
<dps> lol
#kubuntu 2020-05-18
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist why not try it out in a live session and see?
<valorie> I no longer have a laptop with one of those fingerprint readers
<valorie> the one on my phone works perhaps one-quarter of the time
<janglloydieph> Hi, guys, I've downloaded Kubuntu 20.04 LTS ISO twice already. I use flash drive to boot for two laptops already (Asus X453SA and Lenovo Ideapad 110), but it seems that the ISO File are having problems here. There is 5 problems detected during disk checking, and many errors pop out when I continue booting into the live desktop (The error is: The In
<janglloydieph> staller encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again). Or is it just my download manager when downloading the ISO (I use the latest IDM version tho).
<alezandro> 20.04 question. When I right click on the desktop one of the options is "configure desktop" with wallpaper, mouse actions, locations and a few other things. Is there a way to launch this "configure destop" app from the command line?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, I have tried it out on the metal install and cannot get it working - then remembered sddm had a bug which would not allow it to work. So, I am wondering if it has been fixed and if I am wasting my time persisting.
<iamguest> question. What are performance improvements in Kubuntu 20.04. Currently using Kubuntu 19.10.
<iamguest> quit
<IrcsomeBot1> CaptainPeteMaverickMitchell was added by: CaptainPeteMaverickMitchell
<IrcsomeBot1> <safeer_pasha> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/AYWlcDUL/file_29821.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <safeer_pasha> This icon always appears when i restart my laptop? I am using kubuntu 18.04 LTS. Any ideas how to turn it off or uninstall the program responsible for it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <safeer_pasha> Where can i find all the files responsible for starting software at each boot. Like ~/.xinitrc
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Enis B. was added by: Enis B.
<user|58652> День добрый , пропал файфай и звук после обновления на kubuntu 19.10
<diogenes_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user|58652> День добрый , пропал файфай и звук после обновления на kubuntu 19.10  #ubuntu-ru
<user|58652> #ubuntu-ru
<barry> does anyone know how I can fully delete everything that comes with kde?
<kvazi> hi all
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/499RXM6I/file_29821.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> Fwd from safeer_pasha: This icon always appears when i restart my laptop? I am using kubuntu 18.04 LTS. Any ideas how to turn it off or uninstall the program responsible for it.
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> Fwd from safeer_pasha: Where can i find all the files responsible for starting software at each boot. Like ~/.xinitrc
<masonbee-M> <safeer_pasha> The program to look for is autostart.
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> @masonbee-M> <safeer_pasha, Where can i find it. Where is the location of the file? ?
<BluesKaj> try /home/user/.config/autostart/
<BluesKaj> or or dolphin>view>hidden files> .config/autostart
<IrcsomeBot> preetranjan was added by: preetranjan
<IrcsomeBot> <preetranjan> anybody knows what needs to do after installing kubuntu in system
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Run system updates and install your favorite apps.  Explore System Settings and widgets.  Watch a few youtube videos on customizing KDE. :)
<ugiuygk> Cheap GNU/Linux licenses. $98 today! Bitcoin payment only.
<maninthebox001> ji
<maninthebox001> hi*
<masonbee-M> Hi
<masonbee-M> maninthebox001: That is.
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> Hi @DarinMiller . I wanted to thank you and your colleagues for your work on Kubuntu. … I've been a Windows user for 25 years or so, and these past 5 years have been increasingly more frustrating and intolerable. … Mac is definitely not for me. … I tried Ubuntu and it was ok, but Kubuntu is just perfect for me and exactly what I needed to easily transition from Windows
<diogenes_> Enis B. spread the word.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Enis B., Glad to hear you are enjoying Kubuntu! I try to assist in this channel when possible, but many other people do much more of the complex "heavy lifting" than I do.
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> I am grateful to everyone involved :) every detail counts. I was pleasantly surprised to see that even macros on my Logitech mouse and keyboard work the same as they did on Windows.  … And it's all so smooth and pleasant.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Enis B., I agree with everything you said
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Kubuntu is great
<Neeknaim> hello
<Neeknaim> Please help
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @Franzpow, I have been running Kubuntu 20.04 and not one single complaint. Rock solid and I am enjoying plasma desktop. In fact i am starting to love QT apps more and more.
<Neeknaim> I had a kubuntu 18.04 on sda (encrypted). I installed kubuntu 20.04 on sde now (also encrypted), but now I can't load kubuntu 18.04 (on sda). When I select the drive in the boot menu I get either a "dead" grub screen saying "gnu grub version 2.04. Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible commands..." or when I select a different drive I get  this message saying: "reboot an delect prober
<Neeknaim> boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". I've lost the screen where I type my password on sda. How can I start fixing this?
<nico__> Hola, soy nuevo en linux y no se muy bien para que es este chat
<felixroske> Hola
<nico__> Hola Felix
<felixroske> I don't speak any Spanish... :-(
<nico__> where are you from?
<felixroske> Berlin, Germany
<felixroske> And I definitely need to go to bed now! ;-)
<nico__> gute nacht
<felixroske> :-D
<felixroske> Gracias
<nico__> De nada :D
<nico__> Hab eine gute rast
#kubuntu 2020-05-19
<IrcsomeBot> thevetdev was added by: thevetdev
<user|50806> What is minimal system requirements
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @user|50806, The minimum stuff you need for it to work properly
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> example: … You need: Eggs, Flour, Salt, etc to make a cake
<IrcsomeBot> seeshijie was added by: seeshijie
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @seeshijie, Wellcome!
<user|31230> Hi
<user|31230> Does Kubuntu 20.04 no longer have K3B?
<IrcsomeBot> Terminator_99 was added by: Terminator_99
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> Does anyone know if it's possible to use a fingerprint reader for authentication in Ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @Enis B., Yes Ubuntu supports FP
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> Interesting, thanks for confirming. I'll check what I can find
<KjetilK> I'm struggling with whereami, but then, I figured I'd ask instead: Is there anything in KDE/Plasma that can offer similar functionality, i.e. mount NFS volumes when the computer connects to a certain network, umount when it disappears, add certain cron jobs that runs only when on a specific network, etc?
<TomyWork> what do i have to restart/reset in order to restore the feature where the windows (meta?) key opens the start menu in kubuntu 18.04?
<masonbee-M> You should be able to do it under custom shortcuts in system settings. Weird though, i just tested mine and it works fine (fresh install, haven't played with it, using application dashboard). Or actually, it might be simpler to right click on your menu icon and choose "configure application menu" and there is a keyboard short cut in there as well.
<mparillo> It has been a while since I lost the meta key, but back then, right click on your Application launcher > Configure Application Launcher > Keyboard Shortcuts, and check that it is set to Alt F1.
<TomyWork> yes that feature crashed twice in the last week
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<keithzg-M> G'morning, BluesKaj! (Which means it's well past time for me to go to sleep, hah)
<BluesKaj> hey keithzg-M, been up all night ?
<keithzg-M> As all too often!
<BluesKaj> night owl eh
<IrcsomeBot> ProxyDark was added by: ProxyDark
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> (Photo, 622x591) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0O8gZteZ/file_29946.jpg Hiya all. I am trying to add google online account on Kubuntu 20.04. But after entering password and 2FA code, I am stuck here
<IrcsomeBot> <ProxyDark> hello , are there any ways to get write permissons on ntfs partitions ??? got read but not write :(
<iotaka> usually you can write on ntfs, is a windows partition or an external driver?
<IrcsomeBot> <ProxyDark> they are external drives
<BluesKaj> @ProxyDark set it up in /etc/fstab
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @nash_g5, When you see the blank screen, right click on the white screen and select reload.  You may need to "reload" several times.
<iotaka> ntfs-3g is installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <ProxyDark> @BluesKaj, ok , will try , there was not installed any ntfs-3g ... it is clean kubuntu 20.x
<BluesKaj> ahh, usually ntfs-3g is default on kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @DarinMiller, Thank you. It worked :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ProxyDark> @BluesKaj, I've putted that on my fstab but now I just see that the only diference is that owner is now root soo still just got read only :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ProxyDark> UUID=1CA8AABEA8AA9634 /media/proxydark/Drugi ntfs defaults,x-gvfs-name=Drugi 0 3 …  it looks like that right now on fstab
<BluesKaj> @ProxyDark https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-mount-partition-with-ntfs-file-system-and-read-write-access
<IrcsomeBot> <ProxyDark> thanks will try with this
<BluesKaj> bbl
<IrcsomeBot> <ProxyDark> ooo , found problem 9i guess ) ... The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). … Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. … Falling back to read-only mount because the NTFS partition is in an … unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation … or fast restarting.) … Could not mount read-write, trying read-only …   but how can I now fix that without having windows :
<ivan_on_trac> Hi When will the update from 19.10 to 20.04 be released?
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> with 20.04.1 release
<ivan_on_trac> And when will update to version 19.10 come out?
<somekool> ivan_on_trac: why?
<somekool> non-LTS releases only have 9 months of support. so 19.10 is dying as of July-August
<somekool> there is no point sticking to 19.10
<ivan_on_trac> somekool: My current version is 19.10. I figured it would be possible to do a direct upgrade to version 20.04(do-release-upgrade -d)
<oerheks> 19.10 upgrade path is out, AFAIK
<oerheks> run proper updates; sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<oerheks> then hit the update button
<ivan_on_trac> oerheks: Update button? Discover?
<oerheks> kubuntu update icon?
<ivan_on_trac> My packages, I've updated them all today. I want to do a direct update from version 19.10 to 20.04.
<oerheks> it would show you there is an upgrade path available, *if* you properly updated
<ivan_on_trac> oerheks: It didn't show here! Yes, I did it right.  sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ivan_on_trac> lsb_release -a
<ivan_on_trac> No LSB modules are available.
<ivan_on_trac> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ivan_on_trac> Description:    Ubuntu 19.10
<ivan_on_trac> Release:        19.10
<ivan_on_trac> Codename:       eoan
<BluesKaj> ivan_on_trac, sudo do-release-upgrade -d, if you're trying to upgrade to 20.04
<ivan_on_trac> @Blueskaj:
<ivan_on_trac> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ivan_on_trac> [sudo] password for ivan:
<ivan_on_trac> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<ivan_on_trac> There is no development version of an LTS available.
<ivan_on_trac> To upgrade to the latest non-LTS development release
<housecat> sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, change the prompt= line back to prompt=normal, try again
<housecat> and next time, use a pastebin as the bot keeps telling you
<housecat> I'm aware.
<ivan_on_trac> housecat: I made the change. There is no update. https://pastebin.com/5zkHwgjc
<housecat> okay, that's a different message at least
 * housecat ponders
<mind_sage> Hi everyone! I'm looking for opinions on Kubuntu 20.04 LTS. Is it good? Have they fixed the file search issue?
<housecat> ivan_on_trac: oh, looks like they updated the available release list since the last time i looked. try it without the -d now and see if that worksd
<housecat> so prompt=normal and just sudo do-release-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mind_sage, File search issue?
<oerheks> housecat, +1 upgrade path should pop up with the normal update button.
<mind_sage> DarinMiller - I remember that the file search in Dolphin wasn't working for me in 18.04 LTS
<housecat> oerheks: *nod* didn't know they'd switched it on for 19.10, that is nice
<housecat> thank goodness for changelogs.ubuntu.com or i'd just be clueless all the time :3
<oerheks> it was just 1 pesky bug to resolve, some week ago
<ivan_on_trac> housecat: okay, upgrade in progress. :D
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @mind_sage, To "fix" the dolphin search issue, run "balooctl check".  I have not tested if that is required on a fresh install of 20.04, but search is working fine for me from an upgraded sesssion.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @nash_g5, @DarinMiller so is the issue with gmail, drive and google accounts been fixed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> gdrive:// in Dolphin still fails here on 20.04 (including backports).
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh :(
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @DarinMiller, No deal breaker. Using Mega.NZ for that which installed like a breeze
<rangergord> is kubuntu.org having issues? it wont load for the past few minutes
<rangergord> I don't suppose anyone knows a mirror name to get the ISO? All my searches are being dominated by Ubuntu releases, and those mirrors aren't hosting Kubuntu
<housecat> if bittorrent works for you, https://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/ seems to still be up
<oerheks> or the old way http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/
<housecat> cdimage is being hecka slow for me rn
<oerheks> s̶h̶i̶p̶-̶i̶t̶
<oerheks> kubuntu.org seems to have an issue, indeed
<IrcsomeBot> NunuAGr was added by: NunuAGr
<IrcsomeBot> <NunuAGr> Hello, my cannot shutdown, restart or logout stuck on there?
<IrcsomeBot> <NunuAGr> (Photo, 1280x957) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/z98qNgb3/file_29965.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <NunuAGr> Hello, my kubuntu cannot shutdown, restart or logout stuck on there?
<IrcsomeBot> <NunuAGr> How to fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <NunuAGr> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> does ctrl-alt-f2 bring up a tty prompt?
<IrcsomeBot> <NunuAGr> No
<Guest14972> hello how can i install network hacking softwares in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <NunuAGr> Nothing happens
<IrcsomeBot> <Hrishikesh_d01> In kubuntu. Copying speed at initial stages is very fast but after some time it becomes very slow.
<IrcsomeBot> <Hrishikesh_d01> What could be the issue
<oerheks> known issue; copying starts fast, it fills all cache and buffers, then it drops to the real speed
<oerheks> so, there is no issue, just be patient.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, dolphin has know speed issues that were not fixed until fairly recently (20.04 app release, not to be confused 20.04 Kubuntu release).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Use rsync for large file transfer for best tput until the fixed version of dolphin is readily available.
<passero> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<passero> What are we talking about in here?
<passero> I don't understand ... all these connected users
<passero> there are a few hundred users, but no one speaks
<passero> Hy soee
<oerheks> hi passero this is kubuntu technical support.
<genii> passero: This is a support channel for people experiencing issues with their Kubuntu to ask for assistance with their problem. When there are no support problems being addressed, the channel is  normally quiet.
<oerheks> no support issue? join #kubuntu-offtopic for chit chat.
<passero> Ah ... okay genii
<Java-Dev-Srb> im here to see the interesting issues and to learn more about... and maybe here and there are people for sharing interesting links :)
<passero> 86/5000
<passero> ... so ... I hope I never need to enter here :-) ... See you
<passero> Good evening
<oiajdjaso> Hello I have a problem with the samba package. After installing samba package on KUbuntu and configured a share through Dolphin. I tried to open the share from Windows. However Windows keeps sending Unspecified error. I tried to debug via wireshark and for some reasons wireshark only finds messages emitted from other computers received by the
<oiajdjaso> faulty Samba server however the faulty samba server on KUbuntu never responds to any of the Negotiation messages
<oiajdjaso> is that normal?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hey guys, one thing I've been meaning to ask for a while is if anybody knows how to add the System Fonts to a Flatpak application.  Is there a way to share them? And if not share them, how do we add the fonts to the Flatpak version?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> (18.04)
<oiajdjaso> I found something the KUbuntu seem to respond as SMB2 protocol. It seem to open a session and then for some reasons Samba does no longer want to work and throw out a STATUS_NO_SUCH_GROUP
<oiajdjaso> and it's not windows 10 it's linux which is being dumb here and keep throwing these weird NO_SUCH_GROUP
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> Hi everyone. I have Windows 10, Kubuntu and Kali (installed in that order). … Unfortunately, Kali's GRUB overtook the one from Kubuntu. Is it possible to safely restore it, and how?
<oiajdjaso> Ok I isolated the two most important messages: Request tree \\kubuntucomputername\IPC$ and response from linux machine is STATUS_NO_SUCH_GROUP and after this win10 either logs off or sends a new negotiation
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Enis B., Boot into kubuntu and run "sudo grub-install /dev/sdx"  where sdx is the boot drive (typically sda).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @oiajdjaso, I don't have time to test or help at the moment as I need to run to work for a few hours. I will attempt to test samba/win10 in about 4 hrs.
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> (Photo, 468x453) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8OLaziX0/file_29994.jpg thank you @DarinMiller  I think for me it's nvme0n1p2, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> the one that says /boot/efi
<genii>  I think you would omit the "p2" part there of "nvme0n1p2"
<genii> ( that denotes a partition)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oooh, I have never seen a drive tree like that before...
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> haha well I have 3 HDDs (one external), 1 SSD and 2 NVMe drives
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> thank you @genii
<oiajdjaso> I solved one issue by removing the FORCE GROUP in smb.conf
<IrcsomeBot> shishirsabbir was added by: shishirsabbir
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> I am confused, didn't Kubuntu use to include MemTest in Grub?
<unknownTX> anyknow know if there are any way to make the white of your screen actually white instead of an off white? Cannot find any color control for the laptop display
<valorie> @Enis B. afaik we don't change grub in any way
<valorie> that's part of the base ubuntu install
<valorie> we do KDE packages
<valorie>  Scotty_Trees - I find https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/color-calibrate-screen.html.en
<valorie> but I guess I would ask in ... maybe #krita ?
<Scotty_Trees> valorie, might be asking the wrong guy lol
<valorie> people there might have more experience calibrating monitors
<valorie> we have people of all genders in channels, not just men
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> thanks <valorie>, I just remember seeing it on another machine on Kubuntu 19.04, so I am confused to not see it in Kubuntu 20.04
<valorie> perhaps it used to work and stopped working, or stopped being worked on
<valorie> I don't know
<valorie> however artists using KDE software *will* know, which is why I suggested #krita
<IrcsomeBot> zichg was added by: zichg
<IrcsomeBot> <zichg> (Photo, 1280x753) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vZc5ESDf/file_30007.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <zichg> Any idea how to fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <zichg> I try to install theme on kubuntu but it seems not completely
<IrcsomeBot> <zichg> I also try to copy and paste in to the usr/share/wallpaper
<IrcsomeBot> <zichg> But it doesn’t work
#kubuntu 2020-05-20
<user|97432> Hello
<user|97432> Just want to know if I want to work with audiovisual production, wich is the best distro working on a mac book pro 2012 and with a multichannel audio interface
<bigfluff> It's been so long since I've used a KDE-based distro, but Gnome is starting to wear on me some
<bigfluff> Thinking about giving the new Kubuntu release a shot
<bigfluff> How receptive has this community been towards the latest LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I can no longer scan with Skanlite (or other) in 20.04 from a HP printer. Is there updated firmware I need to get from somewhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Anarchotaoist, Did you try installing hplip?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, it is already installed. Scanning worked in 19.10 but no working in 20.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When launching the scanning sw, do you have "multiple" detected scanners to select?  The one all in one HP printer/scanner I seen in 20.04 required such a selection.  Only the very bottom option worked.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, I tried all options, both wifi and USB. USB throws up an error for i/o connection. The network options allow a pre-san but then fail on the actual scan. This is happening on both my laptop and desktop!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I found this bug and it is suppose to be fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1876205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876205 in HPLIP "I cannot install HPLIP on any flavor of Ubuntu 20.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> yes!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Perhaps not fixed for the QT version yet??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> HP just released a new hplip dirver, but I have not tried it, have you? https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/gethplip
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> No - "Note that all GUI utilities are based on the Qt GUI environment. There are currently no equivalent utilities based on GTK+."
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @DarinMiller, I'll have a look, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did the new HP driver work?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @DarinMiller, Hey Darin, thanks for the follow up. No, I am running the HP driver installer and get this:
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Please wait, this may take several minutes... … error: Package install command failed with error code 100
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> error: Command failed. Re-try #3... … Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes python-pyqt5'
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I installed python 3 and pyqt-5 but get the same error.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> hmm, perhaps it specifically requires python2? Can a system run both python 2 & 3 or should I uninstall python3 then install python2?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I cannot seem to install the python-pyqt5 dependency with python 2!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> anarcho@Vampa:~$ sudo apt install python2 … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … python2 is already the newest version (2.7.17-2ubuntu4). … python2 set to manually installed. … 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade. … anarcho@Vampa:~$ pip install python-pyqt5 … Command 'pip' not found, but there are 18 similar ones.
<leandro> alguem vivo
<leandro> :P
<leandro> hello
<viktor_> Hi. All my desktop wallpapers disappear everytime i switch activities. I'm using ext moni (if it might be related). ANyone has any ideas?
<somekool> Thank you Kubuntu
<suprit> Hey, Linux noob here, wanted to ask whether there's an easy way to remap keyboard keys, preferably with a GUI
<suprit> To be more specific, I want to map the left ctrl key to fullstop
<suprit> right ctrl, my bad
<mparillo> There are standard, global, and custom shortcuts available in System Settings.
<rawb> Any experience using kwin_lowlatency or kwinft on kubuntu? Is there any significant benifit using it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<masonbee-M> Afternoon
<IrcsomeBot> dv_mart was added by: dv_mart
<troozers> Morning all, quick question; just updated my ubuntu and it pulled down a kernel update (5.4.0-31) and now when i boot it doesn't load the snd_hda_intel driver - so I have no audio
<troozers> Have rebooted into the older kernel and that works, just seems to be an issue with 5.4.0-31
<troozers> Is there anything I can do to try and force it to load the driver?
<BluesKaj> troozers, check alsamixer and make sure the automute is diabled , and run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel just to make sure the driver loads properly, there will be no output from the command if it loads.
<troozers> not muted, as it doesn't even list the card.  Ran modprobe but it doesn't seem to have enabled the card
<troozers> inxi -SMA provides the following; https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NYbQTTRV28/
<troozers> Previous kernel would show "snd_hda_intel" next to Device-1 instead of "N/A"
<BluesKaj> after running modprobe you might have to reboot
<troozers> ok, will try now
<troozers> Unfortunately same situation, doesn't seem to want to load up the snd-hda-intel driver onto Device-1
<BluesKaj> t6o run this to see what's loaded lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<BluesKaj> troozers,^
<BluesKaj> if anything
<troozers> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q3FXmGQYT6/
<troozers> This is the same output but done under the previous kernel; https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D3NhQCwGBG/
<troozers> Difference seems to be in "kernel driver in use" and the fact that it hasn't identified it as a Audio Device
<troozers> well it has, but it puts "00:1f.3" at the beginning
<BluesKaj> ok, try this, open /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf add this line to the bottom of the file, options snd-hda-intel index=0, then save the file. it should solifify the driver usage to the intel
<troozers> Done, will reboot
<troozers> Same thing I'm afraid
<troozers> snd_hda_intel seems to bind to the NVIDIA HDMI Audio device, but not the Intel 200 Series Audio device
<BluesKaj> since you also have a nvidia gpu the default audio can get confused by the hdmi or dp connection. I had to muck about with using the media players audo settings to use the correct HW, aslo make sure your pavucontrol volume is at least 80%
<troozers> Is there a way to disable the GPU audio device?
<BluesKaj> not advisable, best to choose the audio device in the media player , usually once that is set and working you're back in business
<IrcsomeBot> <Alexblabber> @Reni3_, Boot
<troozers> unfortunately none of the media devices show the intel audio device to set volume or default - it's just missing
<BluesKaj> which media player do you use ?
<troozers> VLC, Elisa, and Firefox for youtube
<troozers> Nothing shows the Intel device, just the HDMI Audio
<troozers> I shall revert back to the previous kernel and hope that a fix comes out soon
<BluesKaj> is pulseaudio listed?
<troozers> Pulseaudio Volume Control is
<troozers> Output devices within there only shows the HDMI Audio Controller
<BluesKaj> troozers, no need to revert your kernel, this may help, https://askubuntu.com/questions/78780/how-can-i-disable-an-audio-hdmi-device
<troozers> OK, tried that and it removed the HDMI device and replaced it with a "Dummy Audio"
<troozers> rebooted and intel device still not seen.  Have rebooted and chose 5.4.0-29 kernel and all works OK
<BluesKaj> well, if you're happy with that but reverting to an older kernel should be temporary at best...I know there's a fix, but it's been a while since I saw it last so I've forgotten.
<troozers> yeah, it's temporary whilst I investigate options and see what happens with later updates
<emlj> Buen día, tengo una inquietud, esta es mi distribución favorita, tengo solo un problema con la aplicación de Spotify, al inicio funciona bien pero de un momento a otro queda congelado aunque sigue sonando, me toca cerrarlo y voverlo a abrir, como puedo solucionar este error? gracias
<diogenes_> !es | emlj
<ubottu> emlj: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<emlj> Tuve Ubuntu pero ahí no tenía inconvenientes, sólo ha sido en Kubuntu
<troozers> Hi all, I have a device that only seems to be blacklisted when using a specific kernel.  If I use the latest ubuntu kernel, dmesg shows me "snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: Skipping the blacklisted device"
<troozers> This isn't listed within any configs in /etc/modprobe.d
<troozers> and it doesn't happen when I load a previous kernel
<troozers> It's also not blacklisted in the GRUB (/etc/default/grub) as far as I can see
<troozers> is there any other places i should look?
<mario__> FILM
<tiox> I have a piece of software I am trying to use in Ubuntu 20.04 which doesn't declare Qt4 as a dependency but says that it will not open because libQtGui.so.4 is missing. Is there a way I can add in a equivalent to Qt4 without having to rip out Qt5?
<oerheks>  tiox in a VM perhaps? old 16.04 i think?
<genii> libqtgui4 seems to still have been available in Eoan also. You could do something semi-tricky like unpack the Eoan libqtgui4 deb file into someplace like /home/your-username/Qt4stuff    ...and then add that path to your PATH
<genii> ( or pass apt an option changing the: Dir "/" to somewhere like that, add Eoan repos as if a PPA in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/qt4-repo-names.list)
<genii> ...a few different tactics
<IrcsomeBot> demigod009 was added by: demigod009
<IrcsomeBot> <demigod009> Hey, I recently installed kubuntu 20 LTS, I'm unable to install Firefox Developer's Edition and also Google Chrome kept crashing. could you please suggest a fix?
<oerheks> for chrome, remove ~/.config/google-chrome  and restart browser
<oerheks> FF dev edition??
<oerheks> all i know is the snap version, beta https://snapcraft.io/firefox
<IrcsomeBot> <demigod009> @oerheks, Yeah, https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/
<IrcsomeBot> <demigod009> @oerheks, Could you please explain in detail?
<oerheks> if you click your url, you get a FF 77 bzr, snap v 77 is much easier, and get updated
<IrcsomeBot> <demigod009> Okay
<sebastian> irc://irc.irchighway.net/ebooks
<sebastian> Undernet
#kubuntu 2020-05-21
<IrcsomeBot> <Mubarak> What makes Kubuntu really unique from other Linux distros
<IrcsomeBot> <Mubarak> ?
<cchristiansen> There's a great deal of support for Ubuntu, and Kubuntu uses KDE plasma on top of that
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Anarchotaoist, Bump!
<IrcsomeBot> <Eickmeyer> @Anarchotaoist, Rule of thumb: If somebody knows the answer, they'll likely answer you. If nobody knows the answer, nobody will answer.
<pragomer> where can I disable that Kubuntu switches workspaces, when I mousewheel over the desktop?
<cchristiansen> pragomer: right click on the desktop and select Configure Desktop
<cchristiansen> pragomer: Then it should be configurable in the tab Mouse Actions
<pragomer> cchristiansen: ooooh yes... perfect. Right clicking on desktop... I just searched complete system settings ...
<pragomer> cchristiansen: thank you very much :-)
<Effata> ciao a tutti
<Effata> how can i find a video?
<Saeid> Hi, why xrandr doesn't list my HDMI monitor? it just list my laptop monitor, I tried many things, I'm using nvidia driver, this kubuntu is installed just now, it's so fresh, tried to install and change lightdm and sddm(not worked) also tried to reinstall (completely) nvidia driver, doesnt work also
<Saeid> I installed kubuntu instead of arch to have a ready-to-go linux :/  but ... linux always stuck in basic things and you have to waste your time to solve a very simple thing ...
<Saeid> in xrandr I just have eDP-1
<Effata> register Effata
<Effata> hello
<Effata> how can i search a file?
<Saeid> Effata, if you want to search a file in terminal, then check this link https://www.tecmint.com/35-practical-examples-of-linux-find-command/
<Effata> no sorry. i  say how to search between channels and download it
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Eickmeyer, Sure, but not everybody is on Telegram 24/7 and back scrolls all past messages. I figured after a certain period of time that a bump would be permissable. Apologies.
<feodoran> When running yakuake via autostart in kubuntu 20.04, the "open/retract" hotkey does not work. But it works if I start yakuake manually. Any ideas what might go wrong here?
<Effata> minitube non cerca video
<Effata> list
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<bradlee> I am trying to add dropbox to dolphin and having issues...
<bradlee> I watched this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za1B5n3j4HU
<bradlee> It said I just had to add dolphin-plugins which I did
<bradlee> the video said if I am logged into dolphin an icon will appear but I don't see that in my home directory...
<bradlee> one website says " a green checkmark on your sync folder in the home directory."
<bradlee> not sure need to find out what that means "sync folder"
<bradlee> when I tried to install using the dropbox repository based on this website...https://help.dropbox.com/installs-integrations/desktop/linux-repository
<bradlee> E: The repository 'http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu focal Release' does not have a Release file.
<bradlee> i added [trusted=yes] to sources.list but then I get different error
<bradlee> Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 13.35.112.59 80]
<oerheks> https://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/ indeed no focal packages..
<oerheks> this guide shows howto use bionic sources, and the key from mit.edu
<oerheks> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-dropbox-ubuntu-20-04   ----- sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 1C61A2656FB57B7E4DE0F4C1FC918B335044912E
<user|89639> hello
<user|89639> i have a problem
<user|89639> how to install windows application exe. file
<user|89639> to kubuntu
<bradlee> @89639 have you tried wine?
<madmouser1> hi all I have a very weird behaviour, on my main screen in a web browser I see e.g. the grey background behind some text, but if I move the browser to my second screen the background disappears and I only see the text on white background. I know its there cause if I hove another window on top I can see the grey background in the shadow. any ideas ?? image of behaviour gere https://i.imgur.com/1wmCbhF.png
<bradlee> @madmouser1 have you looked at ~/.xsession-errors
<madmouser1> not yet will quickly do so
<madmouser1> @bradlee no such file and Xorg.0.log only reference the folowing: NVIDIA(GPU-0): Acer GN246HL (DFP-0): connected
<madmouser1> ill troubleshoot some more just checking if there is an obvious issue im not aware of
<madmouser1> fixed it, X-Server Settings, on the GPU changed color controls from RGB to YCbCr444
<bradlee> @madmouser1 do you have a file /etc/X11/Xsession
<bradlee> @madmouser1 https://askubuntu.com/questions/1142749/where-is-the-xsession-errors-file
<bradlee> @madmouser1 ERRFILE=$HOME/.xsession-errors
<madmouser1> bradlee: many thanks for effort, I have fixed it. your question actually helped me :-) as the external screen is running from the NVidia GPU and main screen from Intel embedded
<madmouser1> bradlee: on the GPU changed color controls from RGB to YCbCr444
<bradlee> @madmouser1, you are welcome, but I am still curious if you have an /etc/X11/Xsession file...sorry if I am being a pest.
<Redhair> Hi everyone, can someone please help me access my webcam from Chrome please. It works elsewhere but not from Chrome.
<madmouser1> bradlee: yes do have /etc/X11/Xsession and Xsession.options
<Roey> hello
<Roey> why can't I hear sound?
<Roey> I can hear it if I use mpv
<Roey> but not youtube on firefo
<Roey> firefox*
#kubuntu 2020-05-22
<IrcsomeBot> <Abdulloh Mun'am> (Photo, 1366x768) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/96TjjH1z/file_30223.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Abdulloh Mun'am> help, why i can't use Discover
<katnip> https://irc-attachments.kde.org/96TjjH1z/file_30223.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> mr_robot_86 was added by: mr_robot_86
<IrcsomeBot> <mr_robot_86> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5r0dgxt2/file_30231.jpg Hey. Who faced such a problem by displaying the use of RAM. How can this be?
<IrcsomeBot> <mr_robot_86> Worst of all, the system hangs hard. System logs 30-40 minutes before complete freezing are absent.
<kubuer> hey, it seems that the (manual partitioning) graphical installer does not support lvm within a luks partition. So I created (and unlocked) the partitions manually before the installation. But it seems that the installer now does not realize that these are encypted, since I don't get prompted a password on boot and just end up in the initramfs conso
<kubuer> le. Is there something in the installer that I'm missing or do I need to create crypttab, grubconfig and whatever manually now? :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> Shalaga444 was added by: Shalaga444
<viewer|47> hey guys - just installed kubuntu on my laptop for the first time and a bit worried about having lost my wifi connection in the middle of the installation process...will this cause issues with the OS down the line? would appreciate your help...thanks
<BluesKaj> viewer|47, you need an internet connection to complete your installation, so if an ethernet connection is available then use that
<viewer|47> the installation has already completed
<viewer|47> i'm now just worried about future issues that could crop up as a result
<BluesKaj> is your wifi working ?
<viewer|47> i'm just not sure if the loss of a wifi connection during the install is serious or not
<viewer|47> it is now but it's dropping out randomly all week and decided to do so during the installation of kubuntu
<viewer|47> everything seems to be working fine right now but i don't know how essential an intact wifi connection is during theinstallation
<BluesKaj> try to run sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade to make sure you have all the needed packages
<viewer|47> thank you for that...it said all packages up to date and 0 to upgrade...i assume this means i'm in the clear?
<BluesKaj> yup
<viewer|47> thank you so much for your help - i'd hate for shit to go wrong and me to constantly wonder if it was because of the wifi dropout
<BluesKaj> just update and upgrade every few days and any fixes will be included
<viewer|47> will do - thanks :)
<BluesKaj> not sure about your intermittent wifi issue if it stll persisits or not ...guess time will tell
<viewer|47> it's a provider issue...they finally sent a technician over last week and found some cabling damage but it hasn't resolved the issue completely
<BluesKaj> you could try changing wifi channels on your router especially if you live in an apartment where all your neighbours are on the default channel 6
<viewer|47> i'm definitely going to try that - right now they (my ISP) still have no idea what's causing the dropouts, i don't know if you're familiar with Australia's NBN system but it's way behind the rest of world's speed and connectivity efficiency
<viewer|47> unfortunately they're now just doing a "monitor and see" approach
<viewer|47> fingers crossed they get their shit sorted soon so i can avoid verging on a breakdown whenever it drops out during something important
<BluesKaj> not familiar with NBN
<viewer|47> that's fortunate
<BluesKaj> here in Canada we're bit behind the US and the EU in terms of internet technology, but our ISPs do try to keep with the latest technology albeit they're slower to adopt due to the costs of providing internet in a vast country with a relatively small population
<viewer|47> vast country and small population down under as well - only we've privatised our infrastructure to a corp that now has a monopoly with little competition and little drive to truly update what is (clearly) an outdated system
<viewer|47> spent 5 years in canada as an international student btw - miss it everyday :)
<BluesKaj> that is a bummer about the monopoly
<BluesKaj> where in Canada were you located
<BluesKaj> ?
<viewer|47> halifax NS
<aire88> where you at?
<BluesKaj> I'm 400km N of Toronto
<BluesKaj> near a small city, Sudbury
<BluesKaj> my area is commonly known as Northern Ontario
<BluesKaj> where you in Oz ?
<aire88> right in the center of our red desert - small rural town of Alice Springs :)
<BluesKaj> ahh yes I've heard of Alice Springs
<BluesKaj> from travel books about Australia
<BluesKaj> don't think i could handle the climate there
<aire88> I didn't think I could handle it either - nor Canadian winters for that matter, but you end up adjusting despite yourself...that said it is my first year in Alice (previously in Brisbane)
<BluesKaj> looks like a neat area though
<BluesKaj> neat/interesting
<aire88> i was surprised to find very eclectic mix of people and the town easily grows on you - much to your own surprise, always thought i was a city person thru and thru
<aire88> but you settle in quite nicely, etc
<aire88> i used to do a lot of camping in canada and Alice is perfect if that's what you like to do
<BluesKaj> right, we had a family "camp" as they're called here, which is a summer cottage near a lake
<BluesKaj> very common in this part of the country due to the thousands of lakes and rivers
<BluesKaj> we really should move this conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> bbl, have to do some switching
<aire88> no worries - will switch to offtopic
<IrcsomeBot> Peter Klepec was added by: Peter Klepec
<oerheks> :-)
<if3vvd> If someone with graphics/resolution+wine experience is here, could he or she take a look into this issue? https://pastebin.com/qN2E2DS2
<nikolaj_basher> Is there any who has experinced that KDE start lacking when you plugin the dockstation and disable the laptopscreen?? When all screens is activated (to external screens) and the laptop nothing lacks
<if3vvd> nikolaj_basher, what graphics driver? What is the dmesg output?
<nikolaj_basher> if3vvd, how do I check which graphics driver it use?
<if3vvd> nikolaj_basher, can you pastebin your complete dmesg output? That would help to understand more about your hardware
<nikolaj_basher> if3vvd, should i make a before and after dump?
<nikolaj_basher> if3vvd, This is before i disable the screen
<nikolaj_basher> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qjnqj9ZzQs/
<nikolaj_basher> if3vvd, this is after (when lacking) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SRZ6v7qtbv/
<if3vvd> ok, there are no main driver issues listed there. could you show the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nikolaj_basher> if3vvd, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/syWj4spRnP/
<emanuel_> Hi everybody, I need a little help, my internet connection is intermittent
<if3vvd> nikolaj_basher, there are no errors anywhere. You have to talk with the graphics experts and show them the dmesg and xorg output. Join #dri-devel and ask there
<nikolaj_basher> if3vvd, Thanks :-D
<nikolaj_basher> I maded a group called webdev and added two users and added af library in /var/test and set chown to root:webdev and set the promission to 775 but the user is denied to write files to the test, what can cause this problem
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> not sure but also try: sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/test/
<Intelo> I switch user, and it behaves like I logout user. All previous work is gone. What could be wrong and how to fix it. I am using kubuntu LTS 18.x
<Intelo> even if I press ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 I can switch but it behaves just like logout
<Intelo> same like https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/6kn35z/is_kdes_user_switching_broken/
<Emanuel_> Hi, I need little help, my internet connection is unstable
<dillon> can someone help me?
<dillon> I am very new to linux (first install) and I think I'm in over my head
<genii> dillon: Which things are troubling you the most?
<dillon> well I installed kubuntu on my predator and then again on my brothers laptop (really old, really slow with windows) and my wireless works great but his doesn't.  Is there a reason for this?
<dillon> it was with the same .iso and the same process to install both
<oerheks> probably different hardware
<dillon> it is, and I am wondering how can I get his wireless to work correctly?
<Dragnslcr> Especially if it's an older WiFi chipset that never got Linux support
<oerheks> some wireless brands/devices are better supported
<dillon> it is a HP 15-da32wm
<dillon> I also was wondering (without using wine) to get dropbox to work with my predator?
<Dragnslcr> dillon- from a terminal, you can use lspci to list devices, which should include the WiFi adapter
<Dragnslcr> Then you can search on the web for the manufacturer and model to find out if it's supported at all
<dillon> ok, thanks I'll try it out.  What about vpns for linux?  I have nord (i bought it before all that stuff happened) I used it on windows and my phone but can I use it on linux?
<Dragnslcr> Most likely. There are VPN clients for Linux that should work with standard VPNs, but some services might not follow the standards.
<Dragnslcr> Looks like they have Linux packages that you can download, but I'm usually paranoid about installing third-party packages, especially for functionality that's already included
<Dragnslcr> https://support.nordvpn.com/Connectivity/Linux/1047409422/How-can-I-connect-to-NordVPN-using-Linux-Terminal.htm has instructions for using openvpn, though
<dillon> oh ok, thank you so much.  So my brother has a realtek semiconductor Co. ltd rtl8821ce 82.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter using lspci command
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Network -> Connections also lets you add VPN connections
<dillon> ok, thank you so much, what about my brothers wireless issue?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, a search on Google is saying that there's no official driver
<dillon> is there anyway around it?  Even with a generic driver?
<dillon> I found a github page with the driver but I'm not sure how to go about installing it after I download it
<Dragnslcr> Did you find https://github.com/tomaspinho/rtl8821ce ?
<dillon> https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver  this is the one I found and it lists his hardware
<Dragnslcr> Looks like that one is for different adapters than what he has
<Dragnslcr> There is a rtl8821ce-dkms package, though, which might work
<Dragnslcr> I would have thought the driver manager would have found that
<dillon> is there a way to get it from my laptop to his?  I do see the freedomben github page
<Dragnslcr> There's probably an easier tool, but worst case, you can run "apt install -s rtl8821ce-dkms" on his laptop to get the list of packages needed, then "apt install --download-only ..." on your machine
<dillon> Would that work without him having internet?
<Dragnslcr> It should. "-s" means simulate, so it doesn't actually download or install any packages.
<dillon> ok, Thank you again for all the help
<Dragnslcr> No problem. I have to leave for a while, but hopefully someone else can help more if you need it.
#kubuntu 2020-05-23
<dillon> his laptop threw an error message: "Unable to locate package rtl8821ce-dkms
<dillon> I even tried adding a sudo command in front of it but it still said it isn't able to locate package rtl8821ce-dkms
<win21>  teste comunication
<dillon> ?
<win21> I test the communication software
<dillon> teste didn't do anything
<win21> I download this software to see what it is because I don't know
<win21> I use zorin os 15 jais download this communication software :)
<dillon> if he can get it to work hardwired in, could he run sudo apt update?
<dillon> and that might fix it?
<win21> I am a user of zorin os I discover the software and I download a bizarre messaging on my pc I wanted to know what it is for I am French
<win21> I use google translation to communicate I am a computer scientist
<win21> are there french people among us who would like to communicate ? I'm looking for people to test zorin os and tell me it's like software
<win21> 35/5000
<win21> do you have people among us
<win21> ? i a t'il des personnes parmis nous ?
<win21> je test cette messagerie que jais telecharger sur la logitheque
<win21> this is a communication message I am looking for people to communicate with this messaging
<win21> ?
<Saul1988> Buenas tardes
<IrcsomeBot> Saul1988 was added by: Saul1988
<IrcsomeBot> <Saul1988> Buenas tardes
<win21> I can also speak English thanks to good evening software to all
<IrcsomeBot> <Saul1988> Hi, my name is Saul Molina and I have a question about Kubunto
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Saul1988> How can I activate wifi in Ubuntu 18.04, I can't find a way to do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> settings > network > connections
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> most likely it isn't using the right driver
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> try: Settings > Driver Manager
<win21> <sigAIO> try to go into linux pc settings
<win21> <Saul1988>try to go into linux pc settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Saul1988> how to enter the PC configuration
<win21> how to connect wifi under linux? remember to check if your wifi is on for this you must go to the settings of your laptop or desktop go to the connection menus then activate the wifi
<IrcsomeBot> <Saul1988> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EgcuY09a/file_30273.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Saul1988> That seems to me online
<dillon> hey guys, I gotta question about qbittorrent
<dillon> I'm trying to set up my proxy on it, but every time I try and check it all it says is something like tracker not working?  What am I doing wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> Ilhomaka was added by: Ilhomaka
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilhomaka> Hello everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilhomaka> Please someone who using kubuntu take the screenshot of this website's page.  … > https://bot.sannysoft.com/
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilhomaka> I'm currently on ubuntu, and some of them are red for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <Ilhomaka> thanks in advance
<Saeid> Hi, I'm using kubuntu, and nvidia 440 installed (RTX 2070), now the problem is: my context menu in firefox (via right click on a page) is soooo slow, also bookmark editing in firefox, every menu on it, they all are so so slow, please help me to get rid of this
<diogenes_> Saeid, try to enable hw acceleration in ff.
<Saeid> diogenes_: I tried it, in off and also on mode, but didn't effect
<Saeid> diogenes_: btw, my firefox is pretty fresh, it's not an old or heavy firefox, it's a something releated to firefox itself, I'm sure because other softwares are fast
<diogenes_> Saeid, look in about:support > graphics > Compositing is it basic or opengl?
<Saeid> diogenes_: it's WebRender
<diogenes_> Saeid, disable webrenderer and enable layers.accelerate-all layers.gpu-process.force-enabled gfx.canvas.azure.accelerated and re-open the browser, make sure webrenderer is gone.
<Saeid> if it work, you are my hero diogenes_ <3
<Saeid> there is no layers.accelerate-all, but the other two were
<diogenes_> you can create it.
<Saeid> diogenes_: Thank you so so much <3, Compositing is now on opengl, the right click isn't slow anymore, thank you man!!! I hope you reach to all the things you like :D
<diogenes_> Saeid, you're welcome! and thanks for good wishes, the same to you!
<ghost_> diogenes_: It's me Saeid, sorry I got disconnected, it works so great, thank you so much man <3 then only problem that still remained, is mouse over on nested bookmarks is still slow, but other menus are fast
<ghost_> composition is on opengl now
<diogenes_> ghost_, then you can even try and disable layers.accelerate-all layers.gpu-process.force-enabled gfx.canvas.azure.accelerated and make sure compositing is basic.
<diogenes_> don't forget to re-open ff.
<ghost_> diogenes_: sure Ok, I go for it
<ghost_> I did, but still Compositing is OpenGL (after 2 times restart ff)
<diogenes_> ghost_, then you need to disable something more, in about:config give a search for gl webgl opengl accel ans se what you can disable.
<diogenes_> see*
<ghost_> diogenes_: ok ok
<ghost_> all the things are Ok now, operations completed <3, thank you so much dear diogenes_
<diogenes_> ghost_, what you disabled?
<ghost_> I had gfx.webrender.all true
<ghost_> after disabled it, compositing got basic
<diogenes_> oh ok, i'm glad it's fixed.
<ghost_> thank you so much man!!! you saved my firefox <3 (btw I got that gfx.web... from this link: https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/8po7wd/finally_fixed_firefoxs_slow_scrolling_and_it_is/)
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<ghost_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcDCZ3P6zZ/
<diogenes_> hehe nice, i do the same thing when i get a working solution :)
<ghost_> I'm using Zim wiki diogenes_ did you try it?
<diogenes_> nope, i've never heard of that.
<ghost_> https://zim-wiki.org/  the goodness of it is that all the thing you save in it, all are in a folder, it's really portable, and also you can save manythings like images, files and anything on it
<diogenes_> ok good to know there is such a tool, thanks for sharing.
<ghost_> thank you actually !
<diogenes_> ok gtg for awhile, have a nice day.
<ghost_> have a nice day too, cya
<IrcsomeBot> Kowshik Gunguly was added by: Kowshik Gunguly
<win21__> how does it work ?
<win21__>  franzo hello how does it work ? messaging on the server ?
<franzo> Hi, what?
<franzo> messaging on what?
<win21__> how the server works i'm new ?
<franzo> This is a channel about Kubuntu support
<franzo> you write here if you have problems with Kubuntu
<win21__> and for the users of zorin os I download this software and I wonder what it is I am intrigued
<win21__>  fabian hello and for the users of zorin os I download this software and I wonder what it is I am intrigued ?
<win21__> hello and for the users of zorin os I download this software and I wonder what it is I am intrigued ?
<IrcsomeBot> greatcoderr007 was added by: greatcoderr007
<win21__> zorin os is a software based on ubuntu and windows it is characterized by a guest of command and in terminal compose of the commands sudo
<win21__> zorin os is a software based on ubuntu and windows it is characterized by a guest of command and in terminal compose of the commands sudo
<MrUyom> hi
<MrUyom> why ubuntu is more poppular as mint?
<tomreyn> !discuss | MrUyom
<ubottu> MrUyom: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<kowshik> hi
<tomreyn> !derivatives | win21__
<ubottu> win21__: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<user|21776> G85 Printer does not responde
<user|21776> What can I do to activate its functions ?
<user|21776> HP G 85
<user|21776> MSI GeForce GT 710 1024MB DDR3 - how to install the nvida driver ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tigger_> @search AOE2
<BluesKaj> !warez | tigger_
<ubottu> tigger_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lepei> hi
<lepei> somebody french ?
<diogenes_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lepei> super.merci
<lepei> a+
<lepei> bonjour
<lepei> question : je viens d'installer kubuntu à coté de windows 10. Comment retrouver mes fichiers des disques windows ?
<lepei> j'ai fait les mkdir, mais je ne sais pas comment monter les disques windows car je ne sais pas 'lire' la liste
<lepei> file:///home/lepei/Disque_C
<lepei> fdisk : cannot open /dev/sdb: Permission denied
<lepei> suis loggé en 'su'
<scaredysquirrel> how might I allow polkit with no password on Kubuntu 20.04?
<viewer|32> how to add malayalam keyboard layout?
<travism> why does dolphin not show all discs?
<ramonlap> hi all, i am having problems to capture the audio with the internal microphone in my lenovo thinkpad x230 in Kubuntu 20.04.  is there a guide or info on how to solve that please?
<emanuel_> Hi, I have a problem my internet connection only work youtube
<IrcsomeBot> Mike was added by: Mike
<matthew_> can someone help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> matthew_: you need to ask a question, if I don't know the question how can I know if I can help
<matthew_> im on a laptop and having wifi driver problems ive already updated everything
<matthew_> im corenlty on wierd but in need wirles
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> matthew_: you need to tell us the wifi card you have
<user|95975> Hello everyone
<user|95975> I was having issues with a fresh Kubuntu install
<user|95975> I allocated 20GB to root as I usually do during Linux installations, but after installing a couple of packages WAY below 20GB, my root got completely full
<abdeljalil> Hello! Just joined here, can I ask for technical support here?
<abdeljalil> Hello!
<tomreyn> !ask | hi abdeljalil
<ubottu> hi abdeljalil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|86831> Hello, somebody know how to start Kubuntu 20.04 installer in text mode?
<tomreyn> user|86831: there's no text mode installer for kubuntu. what are you trying to achieve, why are you looking for this?
<user|86831> For full disk encryption
<tomreyn> user|86831: does the graphical installer not offer this?
<lauretta> buonasera...
<tomreyn> good evening, lauretta
<lauretta> ho installato stasera kubuntu 20.4
<user|86831> No, not in the way it is useful for me
<tomreyn> user|86831: you can install using the ubuntu server installer, then install the kubuntu-desktop package
<lauretta> e sto avendo problemi con i giochi
<tomreyn> !it | lauretta
<ubottu> lauretta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lauretta> ok...grazieee
<lauretta> scusate
<lauretta> buona serata
<tomreyn> you, too, no problem
<travism> !support groovy
<travism> how do I get support for Ubuntu Groovy?
<travism> I need the just released mesa 20.0.7
<Unit193> The channel #ubuntu+1
<Unit193> Groovy is early development, not meant for the general public.
<travism>  signfile mesa_20.0.7-3ubuntu1_amd64.buildinfo
<travism> gpg: skipped "Timo Aaltonen <tjaalton@debian.org>": No secret key
<travism> dpkg-buildpackafe -ui -uc -us -b
#kubuntu 2020-05-24
<user|15089> how much ram does kubuntu need
<dillon> hey guys
<psalamos> hi
<dillon> hey I need to make a bootable flash drive but I am new to kubuntu, so far I'm really liking it, however I do not know how to do this particular task, can anyone help?
<Roeyland> hi
<Roeyland> is Chromium segfaulting for everyone, or just me?
<dillon> I personally use firefox, so I wouldn't know
<dillon> Roeyland would you now how to do the above I asked about?
<Roeyland> ah interesting
<Roeyland> let me see..
<rebelflag1993> I how to do it on windows, but I'm not sure how to do it on linux...yet
<Roeyland> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#2-requirements
<Roeyland> rebelflag1993: ^ so this article talks about installing "rufus" to do this
<rebelflag1993> yeah, that's a windows program
<Roeyland> $ sudo dd bs=4M if=/home/sana/Downloads/ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1 status=progress oflag=sync
<Roeyland> https://vitux.com/how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-stick-from-the-ubuntu-terminal/
<Roeyland> rebelflag1993: ^
<rebelflag1993> ok, thanks
<rebelflag1993> I will say that I love how light and efficient this O.S. is, I can't believe how small it is (I just converted from windows)
<IrcsomeBot> thilina34GL3 was added by: thilina34GL3
<Saeid> Hello, I'm in kubuntu 20.04, nvidia is installed via additional software (nvidia 440 for rtx2070), the problem is: in kde Display Configuration I can't see my laptop monitor, I just can see my external HDMI monitor, I also can't turn off my laptop monitor, my purpose is to just have HDMI monitor turn on and laptop be turn off, output of xrandr is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2PnrYGtF3z/
<Saeid> I don't have my laptop monitor connected in xrandr, what should I do? I just have HDMI monitor connected and ok, but laptop monitor is disconnected but is also turn on always (freezing on a tty screen)
<Saeid> hmm, I think I'm right now at a point that if restart the laptop, I have no screen at all :D
<Saeid> How can I save current dispaly settings in KDE? when I reboot they revert
<gungoman> hello
<gungoman> how can i install gnome3 on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tomreyn> gungoman: you could install ubuntu-desktop in addition to kubuntu-desktop, but i'm not sure this would go well. it's usually best to install either a qt based or a gtk based desktop, not both in parallel.
<tomreyn> you're welcome!
<serot> dindon
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Is there an option to remove the Auto prefix, for wifi networks connected automatically? Or add that auto in a bracket after SSID? It can misguide in some cases
<IceKing> Hallop
<user|59225> hello my network card dosent works under kde 20.04
<user|59225> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 03)
<user|59225>         Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Onboard Ethernet [1458:e000]
<user|59225>         Kernel driver in use: r8169
<user|59225>         Kernel modules: r8169
<user|59225> i cant install r8168-dkms_8.048.00-1_all.deb
<user|59225> can anybody help..
<user|59225> here you can read some infos its my post in Ger. https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kubuntu-20-4-lts-netzwerkkarte-nicht-erkannt/
<BluesKaj> user|59225, sudo apt install r8168-dkms doesn't install?
<user|59225> no dont works, the files be in the download folder
<user|59225> search file directory in red colerd write
<BluesKaj> you posted r8169 first, so which is it
<BluesKaj> ?
<user|59225> r8169 dont works i cant see network or net card ... maybe the r8168 works... but i cant install on platform Kubuntu 20.04 the r8168.deb with installer..
<BluesKaj> which kernel, uname -r
<user|59225> on kde 18.04 works 5.3.0-53-generic
<user|59225> with r8168
<BluesKaj> run uname -r on 20.04 to find the kernel version
<user|59225> on 20.04 i dont know i have no inet on 20.04 so i have to change hard disk to look
<BluesKaj> you don't need internet to run that command in the terminal
<user|59225> can you bild an installer for 20.04 with this kernal and neworkscard driver
<user|59225> 5.3.0-53-generic
<BluesKaj> just run the command so we know which kernel you have
<user|59225> with r8168
<user|59225> in one installer for 20.04 sorry my englisch is bad
<user|59225> ok i have to turn off now and have to look and i come back in 10 min
<BluesKaj> then joib #ubuntu-de chat
<BluesKaj> join
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<n_> help
<BluesKaj> n_, tell us your issue
<alejandro_> when i can have help whit the wireless conection?
<alejandro_> sorry, where...
<alejandro_> the main issue maybe is kubuntu does not recognize the broadcom board
<BluesKaj> alejandro_, you might need to download the bcm linux driver from their website
<n_> is there a trisqul free node channel?
<n_> or is it ok ask about my issue here
<n_> never mind i gotthe channel
<user|52869> Is Kubuntu supported by Ubuntu esm
<jukebohi> ksgrd_network_helper taking up 100% of 2 cores of 4
<jukebohi> not doing any downloading or anything like that
<jukebohi> what will happen to my system if I kill the process?
<jukebohi> well at least the CPU usage went down when I killed ksgrd_network_helper
<jukebohi> seems the internet is up
<IrcsomeBot> max... was added by: max...
<shaheer> hi
<shaheer> anybody here ?
<shaheer> if you are not chatting , so what are you doing here ?
<josh1dev> Hello
<josh1dev> How is everybody doing
<dillon> hey guys I'm trying to start customizing my kubuntu and I want to start by changing the file manager.  I saw deepin and I like the way it looks, but I don't know how to install it with termainal.  I've already downloaded it but now I'm stuck, can anyone help?
<Oderus> what did you download, a deb?
<dillon_> Oderus no, it was a zip
<dillon_> *.zip
<Oderus> have you uncompressed it?
<dillon_> yes
<Oderus> whats inside
<dillon_> can I attach a screenshot here?
<Oderus> you can, but.. if you have to build it from sourcecode, theres full instructions here
<Oderus> https://github.com/linuxdeepin/dde-file-manager
<Oderus> otherwise, you could also search google for a deepin deb file, which you would just double click to install
<Oderus> hope this helps, i gotta run!
<dillon_> ok, I will try that.  Thank you so much for the help
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I changed my resolution and now my pc got stuck and won't login in Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can access to tty1
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I just have this issue with the resolution and the monitor
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe it goes in conflict with nvidia drivers
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Any help?
<dillon_> I wish I could help, but I'm very new also
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :(
